# [Official] Mechanical Keyboard Club - Because saving money is boring.



## derek2esilent

ive got some old chicony clacky keys thing, its great!


----------



## Bazuny

I have a Super old Something over thingy i dunno what. It' s got the Keyboard port before PS.







And It's Mechanical.


----------



## MijnWraak

(reply to post in Mechanical keyboard guide thread. That's gone off topic enough)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
i have failed you all...









sorry, can i change titles of threads?

Yes you can change title. Edit original post, go to advanced edit, and change from there.


----------



## Halciet

I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:



















And one of the whole desk so you can get an idea of how big the keyboard really is; this is a 5" wide fold-up table.


----------



## Manyak

I'll post pics when I get back home next week


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halciet* 
I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:



















And one of the whole desk so you can get an idea of how big the keyboard really is; this is a 5" wide fold-up table.











sexy pics


----------



## judasdoh

bump for more owners.

I miss my spring loaded keys...

I wish the Model-M wasn't so heavy, or I would have brought it here.


----------



## yawnbox

sign me up.

Maybe you should keep the name to 1 "z" (Mechanical Keyboard ownerzzz) so it doesn't look like owning a mechanical keyboard makes you sleepy lol

oh and make an OCN group for it...


----------



## BlackHoleSun

Sign me up please!

Filco Majestouch with Cherry Blues.
Italian Red Chassis with red ESC key and lavender WASD cluster.


----------



## Explicit

Sign me up!

Finally got a mechanical (and wired) keyboard!









(Both were Christmas Gifts (monitor and keyboard))


----------



## t3haxle

^I just purchased the same keyboard, sign me up


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawnbox* 
sign me up.

Maybe you should keep the name to 1 "z" (Mechanical Keyboard ownerzzz) so it doesn't look like owning a mechanical keyboard makes you sleepy lol

oh and make an OCN group for it...

lol

done









how does one go about making an OCN group?

thanks for the post!


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSun* 
Sign me up please!

Filco Majestouch with Cherry Blues.
Italian Red Chassis with red ESC key and lavender WASD cluster.










I must say, that is beautiful.

its custom, yes?

thanks!

+rep for the keyboard


----------



## BlackHoleSun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
I must say, that is beautiful.

its custom, yes?

thanks!

+rep for the keyboard

All I did was order the Italian Red frame from Elitekeyboards.com along with the lavender keys, popped off the black ones, replaced and BAM! Done.

I wouldn't really call it custom, but I was tired of having a plain black keyboard, and I was almost tempted to go with a white Topre Realforce board, but it was just way out of my price range.

I'm pretty happy with my purchase though, as the Cherry Blues really make this keyboard come alive, and it has so much more tactile feel than any rubber dome that I have ever used.


----------



## lob3s

I'm in!
I don't have any pictures, but I have 4 IBM Model M's. (Thank you Craigslist!)


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lob3s* 
I'm in!
I don't have any pictures, but I have 4 IBM Model M's. (Thank you Craigslist!)

haha

4?









ok your added!

thanks


----------



## Mike431635

Got mine for xmas and love it







Just broke my left pinky knuckle though so I cant fully enjoy it for at least 6 weeks







Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO w/ Cherry Brown Switches

My dad also has an IBM model M at home he is gonna give me. Score!


----------



## Djghost454

Count me in. 1993 Model M. Missing the keycaps on both the alt keys.

Hoping to sell this soon and get a Deck Legend to fit my backlit peripherals fetish


----------



## judasdoh

ok list updated!

thanks for the replies!


----------



## yawnbox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
lol

done









how does one go about making an OCN group?

thanks for the post!









right.. um go here: http://www.overclock.net/groups/
and click create group below..


----------



## _Marvin_

Count me in. 1996 Model M. Missing the keycap on the right Ctrl key. No Windows button for me, mine is Finish or something like that, weird symbols and placement, but still better than anything else out there


----------



## judasdoh

http://www.overclock.net/groups/mech...oard-club.html

and _Marvin_ your added!


----------



## judasdoh

bump, I know there are more users out there!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Just got my 1988 IBM Model M. I'll take pics tomorrow.

EDIT: Aw, I missed my board's 21st birthday! It was made 9 December, 1988, so 21 years and a couple weeks ago. I guess I'll make up for missing its 21st by giving it a good drink of isopropyl alcohol to get all the gunk out.


----------



## clownfart

*Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless NKRO*

Cherry MX Brown switches, and blank key caps + red Esc key. I also have an ABS M1, with a red Esc key.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Just got my 1988 IBM Model M. I'll take pics tomorrow.

EDIT: Aw, I missed my board's 21st birthday! It was made 9 December, 1988, so 21 years and a couple weeks ago. I guess I'll make up for missing its 21st by giving it a good drink of isopropyl alcohol to get all the gunk out.









haha, I think you have the oldest Model M here!

nice!


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
*Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless NKRO*

Cherry MX Brown switches, and blank key caps + red Esc key. I also have an ABS M1, with a red Esc key.

its so pretty!!111

added.


----------



## GoHigh

I'm in... Manyak got me interested in Mechanicals few months ago, and I am starting to have my share of collections... So far...

1. Filco TenKeyless White Alps

2. ABS M1 Black Alps

3. IBM Model M Buckling Spring

4. Dell AT101W Black Alps

5. Cherry G80-3000 with MX Blue

6. iOne Scorpius M10 with MX Blue (My Favorite! Non of the build issues reported by others)

7. Cherry MY7000 with Card Reader (x2) from VCheeze (My least favorite, but I am using it for my server with old card for password)

8. SIIG Minitouch with White Alps.

Looking to get another Filco with MX Blue this time for my next purchase.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoHigh* 
I'm in... Manyak got me interested in Mechanicals few months ago, and I am starting to have my share of collections... So far...

1. Filco TenKeyless White Alps

2. ABS M1 Black Alps

3. IBM Model M Buckling Spring

4. Dell AT101W Black Alps

5. Cherry G80-3000 with MX Blue

6. iOne Scorpius M10 with MX Blue (My Favorite! Non of the build issues reported by others)

7. Cherry MY7000 with Card Reader (x2) from VCheeze (My least favorite, but I am using it for my server with old card for password)

8. SIIG Minitouch with White Alps.

Looking to get another Filco with MX Blue this time for my next purchase.

my dear god man!

so many!

高， 为啥用那个字呢？


----------



## mightyheysu

Wow guys! There are people with some nice keyboards here!!


----------



## MLJS54

Steelseries 7G:

P.S. the LEDs on this thing are prison yard flashlight bright


----------



## judasdoh

updated, MLJS54 your added









and how do you like the 7g [minus the bright lights]?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
updated, MLJS54 your added









and how do you like the 7g [minus the bright lights]?

So far so good, the bright lights don't really bother me







. Although I don't want to post a formal review of my experience with it until a week or so after using it - I just got it yesterday. The real deciding factor is going to be: is it THAT much better than using a regular M or something along those lines to warrant its $150 price tag?

Couple quick things:

If you have a heavy hand like me the cherry blacks are surprisingly pleasant to type on

The integrated sloped palm rest "shroud" or w/e you want to call it is really comfortable


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
So far so good, the bright lights don't really bother me







. Although I don't want to post a formal review of my experience with it until a week or so after using it - I just got it yesterday. The real deciding factor is going to be: is it THAT much better than using a regular M or something along those lines to warrant its $150 price tag?

Couple quick things:

If you have a heavy hand like me the cherry blacks are surprisingly pleasant to type on

The integrated sloped palm rest "shroud" or w/e you want to call it is really comfortable

Yeah I wish Filcos came with something like that. Instead I ordered the leather Filco rest. Not cheap but it fits the tenkeyless. If I had a full size I think I would of tried to get a Steelseries one.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Yeah I wish Filcos came with something like that. Instead I ordered the leather Filco rest. Not cheap but it fits the tenkeyless. If I had a full size I think I would of tried to get a Steelseries one.

I had a similar issue when I had my Tenkeyless cherry brown - when I raised that question on geekhack, folks highly recommended the official Filco leather rest despite its price tag. Again though, this is one of my problems with elitekeyboards, great retailer but they do not offer a satisfaction guarantee policy (guessing because of the company size and the already small margin they make on the sales) so if you don't personally find the rest comfortable, you have to resell it at a loss


----------



## Phaedrus2129

This camera is ****.


























It can't focus on anything closer than about two feet.







Keyboard still rocks, though.


----------



## judasdoh

I like it!

reminds me of mine back in America









*sigh* only 6 more months...


----------



## Su77en187

I just got my Filco with Cherry MX Blue switches! I'm loving it so far. Have to be honest though, it's pretty loud, but the clicks are very satisfying, haha.

Add me to the list please! I will add pics tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## GoHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Su77en187* 
I just got my Filco with Cherry MX Blue switches! I'm loving it so far. Have to be honest though, it's pretty loud, but the clicks are very satisfying, haha.

Add me to the list please! I will add pics tomorrow! Thanks!

You think the blues are loud... Try the White Alps version... LOL...

It makes my blues sound quiet compared to it. Not only is it loud, it also requires some heavy pressure for actuation, making your fingers and arms tired after about two pages of continuous typing.


----------



## drjoey1500

Just got two Dell AT101W's. They're pretty nice, but kinda dirty. What should I use to clean them. Isopropyl alcohol? Definitely time for some mods. I'll probably dye them black, mod one to linear switches for gaming and leave one for typing.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

70%+ Isopropyl alky and Q-tips work like a charm on most any electronic equipment.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
70%+ Isopropyl alky and Q-tips work like a charm on most any electronic equipment.









some people say 70%+, others 90%+, i go with 90 to be on the safe side


----------



## Ragsters

i really want a mechanical keyboard but don't know which one to get. Do you guys recommend one over the other? Is the Das Keyboard Model S Professional the one to get?


----------



## drjoey1500

Cool thx I'll get them cleaned up soon







. It's really weird typing on them. Its kinda loud. Even my laptop keys feel soft now







.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
some people say 70%+, others 90%+, i go with 90 to be on the safe side

Yeah, I use some 91% stuff that I get at Walgreens, but 70% works just as well.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
i really want a mechanical keyboard but don't know which one to get. Do you guys recommend one over the other? Is the Das Keyboard Model S Professional the one to get?

It's complex. The Filco Majestouch is probably the "best" in most respects, or at least the fully featured models are. I've heard that Das is just meh, but it's still better than most rubber domes. If you want something cheaper the ABS M1 and Unicomp Customizer are good, and have contrasting feature sets. Finally, you could go vintage and pick up an IBM Model M or Dell AT101W on Ebay for $15-40 shipped.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
It's complex. The Filco Majestouch is probably the "best" in most respects, or at least the fully featured models are. I've heard that Das is just meh, but it's still better than most rubber domes. If you want something cheaper the ABS M1 and Unicomp Customizer are good, and have contrasting feature sets. Finally, you could go vintage and pick up an IBM Model M or Dell AT101W on Ebay for $10-25 shipped.

Do you say it is complex because there are so many good ones or is it because different keyboards are for different needs? Is it impossible to say what is the best mechanical keyboard out right now?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Do you say it is complex because there are so many good ones or is it because different keyboards are for different needs? Is it impossible to say what is the best mechanical keyboard out right now?

Exactly. Keyswitches are the biggest difference. Everyone likes different types of keyswitches. From what I can recall, there's:

Buckling spring
White/Black Alps
Cherry MX/ML Black, Blue, White, Brown, etc.

Each one has a different combination of clickyness, tactileness, and stiffness. Just about any keyswitch will feel better than a rubberdome, but you won't know which ones you prefer without trying them all.

There's also other things to consider. USB vs. PS/2 (PS/2 is preferred because it's a fraction faster and allows for NKRO, but USB is more convenient), matrix design (NKRO/6+4 (on USB) means all keys can register simultaneously, otherwise certain combinations may not work), sculped vs. flat (sculpted is usually more comfortable), number pad or no, backlighting or no, and construction quality. Everyone has their own preferences on most of these things as well.

The Filco Majestouch is probably the easiest to call "the best". It's sculpted (usually considered a good thing), can be ordered with any Cherry MX keyswitches, has the option of NKRO, you can get a tenkeyless version (no number pad), and has very good construction quality. The Cherry MX switches:
Cherry MX Black - Very stiff, tactile, but non-clicky. If you like a very stiff key this is a good choice, some people like them for gaming, others don't
Cherry MX Blue - Moderate, tactile, clicky. Often considered some of the best typing switches. If you type a lot and don't mind clicky noise this is a good choice.
Cherry MX Brown - Moderate, tactile, non-clicky. Somewhat of a compromise between the Blues and Blacks. Often chosen by gamers who don't like the stiff springs of Blacks, but don't want the clickyness of Blues.

However, sometimes a cheaper board will serve in the Filco's stead. If you want a sculpted keyboard with moderate stiffness keys that are clicky, you could pick up a used IBM Model M keyboard that will work almost/as/better than a Filco with Cherry MX Blues (depending on preference), for just $20-50 instead of $120+.

So it's complicated.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Exactly. Keyswitches are the biggest difference. Everyone likes different types of keyswitches. From what I can recall, there's:

Buckling spring
White/Black Alps
Cherry MX/ML Black, Blue, White, Brown, etc.

Each one has a different combination of clickyness, tactileness, and stiffness. Just about any keyswitch will feel better than a rubberdome, but you won't know which ones you prefer without trying them all.

There's also other things to consider. USB vs. PS/2 (PS/2 is preferred because it's a fraction faster and allows for NKRO, but USB is more convenient), matrix design (NKRO/6+4 (on USB) means all keys can register simultaneously, otherwise certain combinations may not work), sculped vs. flat (sculpted is usually more comfortable), number pad or no, backlighting or no, and construction quality. Everyone has their own preferences on most of these things as well.

The Filco Majestouch is probably the easiest to call "the best". It's sculpted (usually considered a good thing), can be ordered with any Cherry MX keyswitches, has the option of NKRO, you can get a tenkeyless version (no number pad), and has very good construction quality. The Cherry MX switches:
Cherry MX Black - Very stiff, tactile, but non-clicky. If you like a very stiff key this is a good choice, some people like them for gaming, others don't
Cherry MX Blue - Moderate, tactile, clicky. Often considered some of the best typing switches. If you type a lot and don't mind clicky noise this is a good choice.
Cherry MX Brown - Moderate, tactile, non-clicky. Somewhat of a compromise between the Blues and Blacks. Often chosen by gamers who don't like the stiff springs of Blacks, but don't want the clickyness of Blues.

However, sometimes a cheaper board will serve in the Filco's stead. If you want a sculpted keyboard with moderate stiffness keys that are clicky, you could pick up a used IBM Model M keyboard that will work almost/as/better than a Filco with Cherry MX Blues (depending on preference), for just $20-50 instead of $120+.

So it's complicated.









Thanks so much for the info. +1 Rep


----------



## tombom

In! Just got a Model M13. Thing is really cool.


----------



## drjoey1500

Hey just wondering, is there a mod I can do to make the at101w's quieter? I noticed most of the noise isn't the keyswitch, it's the key physically hitting the board. Any ideas? Or will I learn to type without bottoming the keys out eventually?


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Hey just wondering, is there a mod I can do to make the at101w's quieter? I noticed most of the noise isn't the keyswitch, it's the key physically hitting the board. Any ideas? Or will I learn to type without bottoming the keys out eventually?

If you really wanted to, you could take off all the keys and put down some sort of foam mat to silence the keys hitting the floor, but I think that would sort of ruin the whole thing.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Exactly. Keyswitches are the biggest difference. Everyone likes different types of keyswitches. From what I can recall, there's:

Buckling spring 
White/Black Alps
Cherry MX/ML Black, Blue, White, Brown, etc.

Each one has a different combination of clickyness, tactileness, and stiffness. Just about any keyswitch will feel better than a rubberdome, but you won't know which ones you prefer without trying them all.

There's also other things to consider. USB vs. PS/2 (PS/2 is preferred because it's a fraction faster and allows for NKRO, but USB is more convenient), matrix design (NKRO/6+4 (on USB) means all keys can register simultaneously, otherwise certain combinations may not work), sculped vs. flat (sculpted is usually more comfortable), number pad or no, backlighting or no, and construction quality. Everyone has their own preferences on most of these things as well.

The Filco Majestouch is probably the easiest to call "the best". It's sculpted (usually considered a good thing), can be ordered with any Cherry MX keyswitches, has the option of NKRO, you can get a tenkeyless version (no number pad), and has very good construction quality. The Cherry MX switches:
Cherry MX Black - Very stiff, tactile, but non-clicky. If you like a very stiff key this is a good choice, some people like them for gaming, others don't
Cherry MX Blue - Moderate, tactile, clicky. Often considered some of the best typing switches. If you type a lot and don't mind clicky noise this is a good choice.
Cherry MX Brown - Moderate, tactile, non-clicky. Somewhat of a compromise between the Blues and Blacks. Often chosen by gamers who don't like the stiff springs of Blacks, but don't want the clickyness of Blues.

However, sometimes a cheaper board will serve in the Filco's stead. If you want a sculpted keyboard with moderate stiffness keys that are clicky, you could pick up a used IBM Model M keyboard that will work almost/as/better than a Filco with Cherry MX Blues (depending on preference), for just $20-50 instead of $120+.

So it's complicated.










Cherry MX Black switches are not tactile. They're linear.

Here's a diagram

































Those are the common MX switches.

Also Model M's don't have sculpted key caps, but the actual keyboard is curved. The Das uses Blues switches, and the silent Das uses Brown switches. Another thing to note is Elite Keyboards has special made Filcos with blue switches. They also have some with blank key caps.

I like brown switches, much better than the ABS M1, which has heavy tactile switches.


----------



## drjoey1500

lol have any of you tried typing on the bare switches? It is somehow satisfying. I gutted one of my two dells and just finished making the switches linear. I'm typing on it right now, just the board and the switches, no plastic connected. I'll do some more mods, but so far I like the feel of the linear switches, especially for the brief gaming I did.

It's kinda hard to type on this at first, but after a while I'm starting to get it with less errors. The tiny spacebar and shift keys take a few minutes to get used to.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! Today is my birthday and my wife surprised me with a Das Professional S. I want in! Thanks!


----------



## IEATFISH

In, Filco Majestouch Touch Click NKRO.


----------



## Ragsters

What kind of wrist pad do you guys recommend for your mechanical keyboard? I just got the Das Model S and it is a little high.


----------



## clownfart

I ordered the leather Filco one. Haven't got it yet, it just got passed customs. Looks really good and a lot of people like it. These seems to be popular too.

Here and here is some good info about wrist rests.


----------



## prest1ge

I have a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Otaku (Cherry MX Brown) coming in.

Should arrive in 2 days. I'll keep you guys posted. In the mean time, I'm looking for a wrist pad b/c I'm not convinced that I should buy the Filco one which costs 1/3 the price of the keyboard


----------



## clownfart

Just got the Filco palm rest in. It's very well made and looks great, sexy leather. It's stiffer than I expected it to be, and I'm glad. I didn't want a soft rest. Maybe not worth $42 to some, or the $70 I payed to have it shipped to Canada.


----------



## Su77en187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


You think the blues are loud... Try the White Alps version... LOL...

It makes my blues sound quiet compared to it. Not only is it loud, it also requires some heavy pressure for actuation, making your fingers and arms tired after about two pages of continuous typing.


Hahaha! Well I guess I got use to it, because it's not as loud as I thought it was. I was actually going for the Black switches but since it was more stiff than the Blues, I thought it'd take more effort to type making my hands fatigue like my old keyboard.


----------



## judasdoh

list updated

thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Hey just wondering, is there a mod I can do to make the at101w's quieter? I noticed most of the noise isn't the keyswitch, it's the key physically hitting the board. Any ideas? Or will I learn to type without bottoming the keys out eventually?


Yeah, you'll eventually learn how to not bottom out. With me it actually took a bit of effort (I started by typing _really_ slow to get a feel for when the switch actuated and went from there), but with most people it'll just come naturally.

But of course, even then, you're still going to bottom out a key here and there (it's impossible to be absolutely perfect).


----------



## wonderlust

May I join









I have 3 old IBM Model Ms





































Although I only have 3 feet between all three keyboards, so if anyone knows where I can buy some replacements...


----------



## Ragsters

I am really happy with my das model s but it seems like most people here get a Filco. Is the Filco that mucj better? Should I return my Das and get one?


----------



## clownfart

They use the same switches. I'd say they're pretty similar. Though the Filcos also come with browns or blacks.

Here's a pretty good versus, also be sure to check the discussion tab.
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:6300


----------



## Ragsters

I really like the media keys and the actual look of the das better. Although mechanical keyboard gurus might pick the filco over the das, I feel this was a great decision for me especially being my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Manyak

Well as long as you aren't getting any key transposition errors (like "the" becoming "teh") then you're perfectly fine with the Das. That's the only problem with it, but it only happens if you're a fast typer.


----------



## Ragsters

Do you guys recommend me using the ps/2 adapter?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Do you guys recommend me using the ps/2 adapter?


Yes, using USB limits the amount of key presses that can register at once. Also, the computer must poll the USB for keys whereas PS/2 stops the computer to say "Hey, button press here".


----------



## clownfart

Red Esc keys


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Red Esc keys


















Does your ABS M1 suffer from the fail rollover problem i keep reading about?


----------



## IEATFISH

I had an M1 for a couple weeks. Keys started dying on my. When space stopped working everyone other click, I had to return it. Went with the Filco and am very impressed with the quality difference between the two.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
Does your ABS M1 suffer from the fail rollover problem i keep reading about?

Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I had an M1 for a couple weeks. Keys started dying on my. When space stopped working everyone other click, I had to return it. Went with the Filco and am very impressed with the quality difference between the two.

Only my space key stops working occasionally. Not really sure why it does that.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Yes.

Only my space key stops working occasionally. Not really sure why it does that.

Yeah, it ruined any gaming since I would only jump about half the time and I couldn't figure out why I couldn't rocket jump in TF2 (jump and shoot ground). Luckily Newegg gave me a full refund.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Yes, using USB limits the amount of key presses that can register at once. Also, the computer must poll the USB for keys whereas PS/2 stops the computer to say "Hey, button press here".


Ok. Do you know which usb cable I need to put the adapter on? One cable powers up the two usb inputs on the keyboard and the other cable is for the keyboard.

Edit: I figured it out. The cable that says HUB is for the usb inputs on the keyboard.


----------



## tombom

I have this M13 but it's not really the greatest for gaming. The control/space keys are uncomfortable for hitting while playing and the keys are kind of fatiguing to press. Any keyboards with quiet keys, and a little less fatigue? And good for gaming?


----------



## headcase9

I have the ABS M1. The first one I got had a pretty big problem with the space key sticking, it made games unplayable. I sent it back in for a replacement with no problems.

This one I have currently has lasted 6 months so far with absolutely no problems. I love the sound the keys make, I love the weight of the board, and I love response.


----------



## tombom

I Was thinking about the M1. I might get it somewhere down the road when I have some extra money.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*


I have this M13 but it's not really the greatest for gaming. The control/space keys are uncomfortable for hitting while playing and the keys are kind of fatiguing to press. Any keyboards with quiet keys, and a little less fatigue? And good for gaming?


How much are you looking to spend?

The ABS M1 fits that criteria for around $50, but a percentage of them have some serious QC problems.

If you're willing to go up to the $100 range there are Das, Deck, and Filco keyboards. The Filco Majestouch 104-key non-NKRO with Cherry MX Brown switches would work for you for $110 once they come back in stock; the NKRO version (any combination of key presses will work) is $135. Das keyboards are good too, but they click. Deck keyboards are backlit. Most versions come with Cherry MX Black switches, which don't click but are very stiff, take a lot of effort to push. There is one version with Cherry MX Browns (light, no click) but it's $170. There's also the Steelseries 7G which has the Cherry Blacks.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Yes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcase9* 
I have the ABS M1. The first one I got had a pretty big problem with the space key sticking, it made games unplayable. I sent it back in for a replacement with no problems.

This one I have currently has lasted 6 months so far with absolutely no problems. I love the sound the keys make, I love the weight of the board, and I love response.









How is your rollover with the new one? for an example can you play a first person shooter and hold:

Hold W to move forward
Hold A to move diagonal
Hold Ctrl to crouch
and finally will R actually work and reload?

I want to pick one up and really thats all the rollover i would need. My $15 logitech board does this just fine.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
How is your rollover with the new one? for an example can you play a first person shooter and hold:

Hold W to move forward
Hold A to move diagonal
Hold Ctrl to crouch
and finally will R actually work and reload?

I want to pick one up and really thats all the rollover i would need. My $15 logitech board does this just fine.

Most boards, mechanical or not, can do WASD gaming. The Model M's matrix (which can handle it) is considered the reference matrix for non-NKRO boards. Not everyone actually uses it, but most do (at least on standard 101/104 key keyboards).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
I have this M13 but it's not really the greatest for gaming. The control/space keys are uncomfortable for hitting while playing and the keys are kind of fatiguing to press. Any keyboards with quiet keys, and a little less fatigue? And good for gaming?

Cherry Browns or Black Alps are your two best bets, Cherry Browns being nicer to type on IMO. So you want a Filco, iRocks KR-6230, ABS M1, or any number of older boards if you want to try them out for extra cheap first.


----------



## drjoey1500

Oh wow, just ran across this. That would be pure awesomeness. I don't get why they are so rare, it's an awesome idea.


----------



## IEATFISH

Anyone looking for custom keycaps for their Cherry switches, see here:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...ease-read.html


----------



## soloz2

I just ordered a FILCO FKBN87M/NPEK, can't wait!


----------



## RayvinAzn

Guess I'll have a few firsts in this thread.

I've got a Deck Legend Frost for my main setup.

On a slightly more useless note I have an original Macintosh Keyboard (M0110) which I believe actually uses some sort of capacitive switch. I can't use it unfortunately, since it uses some type of RJ-12(?) connector for output. I've also got the matching keypad (M0120).

I've also got an Apple Standard Keyboard (M0116) that uses ADB and has a slightly wonky layout, as well as an Apple Extended Keyboard (M0115), which I love especially due to the locking Caps-lock key.

I'd really like to get my hands on a Realforce 103UB, and I'd like to give a Cherry MX Blue-based board a spin as well.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Speaking of those:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Made-Ebon...item1e582b1853


































MX browns, guess how much they are.


----------



## PropNut

My mechanical keyboard: Dell AT101W-Steampunked.



















And of course the PC that it belongs to:


----------



## judasdoh

ping jing

peace and quiet.

nice









i love the keyboard!


----------



## technoredneck95

Sign me up! Just got a Filco Majestouch NKRO with Cherry MX blue switches. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I am never looking back. I love it.


----------



## soloz2

I'd like to join with my Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Otaku Cherry MX Brown


----------



## crashed97tsi

I'd also like to join, Filco NKRO 104 key with Cherry MX blue switches and a Chicony workhorse that I need to repair.


----------



## calavera

here's a custom filco for ya







nothing special on the outside.










what it is:
started off as a full size brown switch filco. sawed off to be a space saver. capslock has led installed on the key cap. (not done by me, had it done by someone who "specializes" in these things)

remember, this was before filco came out with space savers. so roughly 3 years ago I would say.

uses 55g pressure springs from brown switch with black switch housing. its pretty much a black switch keyboard but with way lighter pressure. doesnt have the brown switch resistance feel to it at all. its hard to explain.

except keycaps that aren't compatible, the rest of the keycaps were switched out from a mx-8000. way better than laser etched key caps. these keycaps will not fade over time









also have a white cherry 1800 with the above hybrid switch and keycaps setup and a white/brown switch hybrid as well.

but currently I moved onto realforce U86 tenkey-less. never looked back.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


here's a custom filco for ya







nothing special on the outside.










what it is:
started off as a full size brown switch filco. sawed off to be a space saver. capslock has led installed on the key cap. (not done by me, had it done by someone who "specializes" in these things)

remember, this was before filco came out with space savers. so roughly 3 years ago I would say.

uses 55g pressure springs from brown switch with black switch housing. its pretty much a black switch keyboard but with way lighter pressure. doesnt have the brown switch resistance feel to it at all. its hard to explain.

except keycaps that aren't compatible, the rest of the keycaps were switched out from a mx-8000. way better than laser etched key caps. these keycaps will not fade over time









also have a white cherry 1800 with the above hybrid switch and keycaps setup and a white/brown switch hybrid as well.

but currently I moved onto realforce U86 tenkey-less. never looked back.


if you still have the FILCO keycaps I'm interested in purchasing them if you're willing to let them go.


----------



## getllamasfast

I'm in!
Got me a Filco Tenkeyless Otaku Cherry Blue!









@yellowtoblerone


----------



## smash_mouth01

I'm in here's mine a Chicony KB-7001, plus a paint job and a PS2 rewiring.


----------



## jimwest

I'm using a Cherry G81-7000 that I bought from vcheez. I was hoping to try out another keyboard. Right now it's between a Model M (buckling I think) and Dell 101 (alps?). There's also an old Packard Bell model but I'm not sure what kind of mechanism it uses. Does anyone know?


----------



## Izvire

Add me, Steelseries 7g, best keyboard I've ever used


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Sign me up! Just got a Filco Majestouch NKRO with Cherry MX blue switches. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I am never looking back. I love it.










Literally the same with me! My filco majestouch nkro cherry mx blue just got here today







sign me up for the club!


----------



## soloz2

loving my filco tenkeyless with mx browns. My only wish is that they had a bit more resistance. If filco made this board with clears I'd be in heaven


----------



## judasdoh

list updated, sorry for the delay, teaching english is keeping me busy


----------



## brodie337

Count me in!

I have a Chicony KB-5181 (Monterey SMK switch), and considering a tenkeyless Filco brown, or RealForce.

EDIT: I could use a little help over in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide thread, I'm unsure of what I want. If you have any opinions, they'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
Count me in!

I have a Chicony KB-5181 (Monterey SMK switch), and considering a tenkeyless Filco brown, or RealForce.

EDIT: I could use a little help over in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide thread, I'm unsure of what I want. If you have any opinions, they'd be greatly appreciated.

go for the filco, I'm pretty sure realforce only uses USB.


----------



## brodie337

USB or PS2 is a non issue. I have both ports spare, and an adapter so I can use PS2 on my laptop.

N-key Rollover isn't an issue for me either, I've never had the need for more than 6 keys.


----------



## cd_rom

Ok, sign me me in as well! I just picked up my filco majestouch mx brown tactile nkeyroller yesterday! Nice keyboard, i hope it lasts me for at least 5 years for what it's worth. Pretty heavy and slightly noisy hehe.

P.s. do you want/need me to put a pic?


----------



## judasdoh

list updated, thanks for the replies

no need for a pic cd_rom


----------



## Snowblind

Sign me up. Das Keyboard Professional.

The typing quality is excellent. I doubt that I could ask for better when it comes to typing essays and the like.


----------



## drjoey1500

Well, since all the keyboard geeks seem too be around here I might as well bring it up. Do any of you use Dvorak? I remember hearing that qwerty was designed to keep typewriters from jamming, so the most frequently used keys were spread out all over the place. I like the idea of having the keys arranged in a logical order. I just started trying dvorak. It's really weird, very hard at first. I typed the first few sentences of this post and then switched to qwerty because I was typing like 10wpm lol.

I've read dvorak allows you to type faster.

Are there any other layouts worth trying?


----------



## Manyak

Colemak is supposed to be even faster than dvorak.

But the real question here is: if you already know Qwerty, is it more beneficial to train yourself even further to type even faster, or to start from scratch and train in dvorak?


----------



## clownfart

From what I've read Colemak seems superior to Dvorak. The switch from Qwerty to Colemak is supposed to be easier too.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I've known about them but I still gotta say







Those Filco's are Sick!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Colemak is supposed to be even faster than dvorak.

But the real question here is: if you already know Qwerty, is it more beneficial to train yourself even further to type even faster, or to start from scratch and train in dvorak?


Well right now I max out at about 60wpm, but that is typing as fast as I can with errors. Without lots of errors it is more like 50. It seems to me even if I did practice/train more it would be difficult to get significantly faster just because qwerty requires so much finger movement.

I might give colemak a try.

Just out of curiosity, which do you use?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Well right now I max out at about 60wpm, but that is typing as fast as I can with errors. Without lots of errors it is more like 50. It seems to me even if I did practice/train more it would be difficult to get significantly faster just because qwerty requires so much finger movement.

I might give colemak a try.

Just out of curiosity, which do you use?


I use qwerty, but I average around 110WPM with spikes up to 170WPM. So yes it's very possible to get faster. It's actually more about training your brain than reaching the limit of how fast you can move your fingers.

The biggest thing that helps is for you to try planning your typing several keys ahead of where you actually are. Like if you're typing the word "phase", you should start moving your right pointer finger to the letter 'h' even _before_ you've hit 'p'. And the same with the letter 'e'.


----------



## jimwest

Just got my i-one Scorpius M10. It's really nice so far. After I used the DAS Professional, I knew I had to pick up a mechanical keyboard. This was the cheapest one I could find with Cherry Blues and it's awesome. My sister loves it too haha.


----------



## clownfart

ETA on "Otaku" Filco browns is late spring. I remember a few people wanting these. As you may know they're a special item that Filco does not normally make.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
Just got my i-one Scorpius M10. It's really nice so far. After I used the DAS Professional, I knew I had to pick up a mechanical keyboard. This was the cheapest one I could find with Cherry Blues and it's awesome. My sister loves it too haha.










I like this one better than my Das. doesn't have the transposition problem, the LED use a reflector and it cost less than half.

Christine


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


I like this one better than my Das. doesn't have the transposition problem, the LED use a reflector and it cost less than half.

Christine


Yeah, I'm really glad I bought it. Everyone who used it so far has praised it. I like the texture of the keys better than the Das, and I think the keys are slightly stiffer as well. It was totally worth every penny.


----------



## silverfd3s

i just got mine yesterday and i must say its the best keyboard i've ever used









Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO


----------



## dmreeves

Steelseries 7g here. I saw one and only one negative review on the thing. Someone said the keys fall off after a few months. Anyone know if there is truth to this rumor?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmreeves* 
Steelseries 7g here. I saw one and only one negative review on the thing. Someone said the keys fall off after a few months. Anyone know if there is truth to this rumor?

Keys _fall off_?

He must have done something to it. Like maybe bash it with a sledgehammer.


----------



## soloz2

rofl... keys fall off...


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmreeves* 
Steelseries 7g here. I saw one and only one negative review on the thing. Someone said the keys fall off after a few months. Anyone know if there is truth to this rumor?

Yeah... Um.. They don't


----------



## clownfart

They do if you hit your keyboard really hard. So don't do that.


----------



## PropNut

Maybe it was a rebound issue....depending on whose forehead the rebound was from. Some people have very hard heads. Now if it had been a deck, I am sure the kenetic energy would have transfered through the head without slowing down









Speaking of a Deck....I can't believe I just ordered one. (While I was typing this as a matter of fact). The lady at the other end of the phone was not at all happy about taking the order in person but she thawed. The Deck Legend ICE (tactile) will be on its way tomorrow. Oh Gawd! Did I just spend that much on a frick'in KEYBOARD?!!!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
Maybe it was a rebound issue....depending on whose forehead the rebound was from. Some people have very hard heads. Now if it had been a deck, I am sure the kenetic energy would have transfered through the head without slowing down









Speaking of a Deck....I can't believe I just ordered one. (While I was typing this as a matter of fact). The lady at the other end of the phone was not at all happy about taking the order in person but she thawed. The Deck Legend ICE (tactile) will be on its way tomorrow. Oh Gawd! Did I just spend that much on a frick'in KEYBOARD?!!!

Pics when it gets there


----------



## PropNut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Pics when it gets there









Pics?! Of what?! Buyer's remose?









I am sure that it will not look any different than the website. Unless you mean you want pictures of it after I change the chasis to be more "Steampunk'd"?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
Pics?! Of what?! Buyer's remose?









I am sure that it will not look any different than the website. Unless you mean you want pictures of it after I change the chasis to be more "Steampunk'd"?









Well, that too!

Speaking of which, you should post a worklog/guide. I'm thinking of doing some other mods myself when I have some time, like programmable LEDs maybe, and then we can switch out that "keyboard mod" sticky for one with a bit more substance







.


----------



## lmnop

TG3 gets me hot and bothered.










a Deck Legend 105 Fire Mod.

this guy made a LED mod. 3 modes. thermal, scintillating and right scan. very cool.

you can visit his site here.

Christine


----------



## clownfart

Wow, that's some great work there!

I've been wanting to do a few mods, I just don't have the cash right now. Adding a USB hub to a Filco, and swapping out the switches with red MX ones. Another big project, I don't know if I will ever attempt it, chopping up a Filco to HHKB2 size. That and an AIKON controller would be awesome.


----------



## drjoey1500

I finished modding one of my dell at101w's.

Before and after


















Here's a picture of one of the switches. I took out the tactile piece in the keyswitch, and added some foam to each one so it wouldn't be as loud. It is quieter, but the foam essentially added its own tactile feel. The original switches had a tactile bump, these are linear except right before the switch engages it starts getting harder to press. After it engages it keeps getting harder and harder to press until it's bottomed out. With that kind of feel it is easy not to bottom out when typing. Typing is a little odd, it's like chopping off the last half of the key travel, so you stop pressing the key right after it starts getting harder to press. It still isn't clear when the key actuates though.

*edit* after typing on it some more (I'm actually using it right now) it feels very 'springy' for lack of a better word. It feels like the springs are even stiffer than stock, except you barely have to push the key to get it to work. It's like typing on stiff laptop keys. It's actually pretty satisfying because the keys never bottom out, so there is never that feeling when the pressure gives out. I've actually been able to type fairly fast on it, although I've been accidentally hitting keys I didn't mean to. */edit*

I'm undecided on typing, but it's really nice for gaming. It is a lot like when they were linear except instead of bottoming out and hearing a loud "clack", generally I stop pressing the key before the bottom.

(sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## rpsgc

Just arrived, Steelseries 7G.


----------



## javifast

I think IÂ´m a member of the mechanical keyboards fans.
I have some keyboards...
IBM model M
IBM space saver
Filco Zero tenkeyless
Cherry G80
Compaq 11800
Unicomp Spacesaver
Unicomp Endurapro
Dell AT101W
Focus 5001
DSI SMK85
Some more keyboards...


----------



## TwoCables

I recently purchased the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO, and I feel that it's absolutely the best computer-related purchase that I have *ever* made! I am absolutely in love with this keyboard. I had very high expecations, and it has actually _exceeded_ those expecations!! So I definitely wish to be a member of this club!

I don't own any other mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I just won a Cherry G84-4100PPAUS, to add to my Model M.


----------



## orientye

Steelseries 7g


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How did you win it. WeirD! I just discoverd the caps lock LED light on my filco is stuck on always on.

Actually both cap and scroll LED's are stuck


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
How did you win it. WeirD! I just discoverd the caps lock LED light on my filco is stuck on always on.

Actually both cap and scroll LED's are stuck

Where did you buy it from? I mean, if you bought it from Elite Keyboards, then I bet they will take care of you pretty well.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It was an ebay auction.


----------



## ned99

I just got the ABS M1 from newegg. This is the best computer purchase I've made since my q9550. I can't believe the difference this makes for typing and gaming! Why don't more people know about how awesome mechanical boards are?


----------



## krameriffic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ned99* 
I just got the ABS M1 from newegg. This is the best computer purchase I've made since my q9550. I can't believe the difference this makes for typing and gaming! Why don't more people know about how awesome mechanical boards are?

I just acquired one as well and while it's a nice keyboard, I don't know that it's as big a deal as I've seen it made out to be on these forums. I do know one thing: if these switches are supposedly quiet, I'd hate to hear the ones that are designed to be loud. It's definitely not as big a deal as the first time I used a good mouse pad.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krameriffic* 
I just acquired one as well and while it's a nice keyboard, I don't know that it's as big a deal as I've seen it made out to be on these forums. I do know one thing: if these switches are supposedly quiet, I'd hate to hear the ones that are designed to be loud. It's definitely not as big a deal as the first time I used a good mouse pad.

What are you using, the ABS M1? If so then it's the keys bottoming out that's making the noise, not the switches. When you practice a bit and really start to sense the tactile bump then you'll stop bottoming out and make less noise.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krameriffic* 
I just acquired one as well and while it's a nice keyboard, I don't know that it's as big a deal as I've seen it made out to be on these forums. I do know one thing: if these switches are supposedly quiet, I'd hate to hear the ones that are designed to be loud. It's definitely not as big a deal as the first time I used a good mouse pad.

You need to train yourself not to bottom out. Not only will that stop the noise, but it makes typing a lot less fatiguing.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Unrelated:

I'm still bottoming out on my Model M sometimes, and I know why. The switches are worn!

If you compare, say, home row with Print Screen/Scroll Lock/Pause the home row keys are definitely fractionally lighter (maybe by ~5-10g) and the tactile bump is less pronounced. They still work just fine, it isn't at all like what I've heard described for ruined springs. It's just... Worn.

Not nearly as much as my old HP multimedia board, mind. I used that for ~2 1/2 years and the home row is almost useless. These buckling spring switches have worn down as much in twenty one years as that old membrane did in four months. And that's impressive. But I think now I'm looking forward to typing on a board that hasn't seen such extensive (read: decades of) use.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Unrelated:

I'm still bottoming out on my Model M sometimes, and I know why. The switches are worn!

If you compare, say, home row with Print Screen/Scroll Lock/Pause the home row keys are definitely fractionally lighter (maybe by ~5-10g) and the tactile bump is less pronounced. They still work just fine, it isn't at all like what I've heard described for ruined springs. It's just... Worn.

Not nearly as much as my old HP multimedia board, mind. I used that for ~2 1/2 years and the home row is almost useless. These buckling spring switches have worn down as much in twenty one years as that old membrane did in four months. And that's impressive. But I think now I'm looking forward to typing on a board that hasn't seen such extensive (read: decades of) use.


You know what else is absolutely amazing about buckling springs?

If you call up unicomp they'll sell you 104 springs and hammers (and a few extras) for something like $10. Or you can ship it to them and they'll do all the work for $30. Either way you're left with a brand new keyboard.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krameriffic*


I just acquired one as well and while it's a nice keyboard, I don't know that it's as big a deal as I've seen it made out to be on these forums. I do know one thing: if these switches are supposedly quiet, I'd hate to hear the ones that are designed to be loud. It's definitely not as big a deal as the first time I used a good mouse pad.


The sound of a keycap bottoming out against the board is actually louder than the switch. In order to truly see what I mean, try this experiment:

Pick an alpha key for this experiment.
Press that key in the way you normally do.
Now press it while making absolutely sure the keycap does not touch the body of the keyboard (make sure that it doesn't bottom out).
If it was quieter for step 3, then it means that you have to practice typing gently so that you're not bottoming out the keycaps against the body of the keyboard. Yes, it will take time, but I can already assure you based on my limited experience so far that it is absolutely worth it.

Here's a practice technique that I am using that I highly recommend: slow down all of your typing every day for a while so that it's easier to avoid bottoming out. This will eventually cause your "muscle memory" to make you type like this automatically, but at your normal speed.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Unicomp is quickly rising on the list of companies I have respect for. That is excellent customer service, and they persist in offering those services even though it must be killing their bottom line. If I had more time (for option #1) or money (for option #2) I would definitely do that. As is I half feel like just giving them $10 for nothing because they're an awesome company that insists on offering that stuff even in a tanking economy.


----------



## sotorious

I will be joining you guys very shortly. I expect it to arrive this Tuesday will report back with some pics when it does.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Bumpity.

Better add my Cherry G84-4100 up there alongside my Model M.


----------



## Otterclock

I ally lik my nw sopius m10!

*plugs in spare keyboard*

Looks like my membership to the club is gonna be postponed.


----------



## sotorious

Oh yea i forgot throw me on the list. I got a filco majestouch cherry blue switches, ,and damnit do love it.


----------



## TwoCables

Add me, please! Woo-hoo!!! I have the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO with the 104-Key US ANSI layout! Or, FKBN104MC/EB for short.









Of course, I am indeed using the included PS/2 adapter.

I am happier with my keyboard than I am with my entire sig rig. Believe it!


----------



## nijikon5

I have a Filco Linear Force 104-key with NKRO and a Steelseries 7G.


----------



## judasdoh

all updated and what not, also bumped


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 
all updated and what not, also bumped









Can you add my 2x AT101W's (one modded)?

So much for dying the keys, they're already fading. The WASD is almost beige on the top again.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Sup

ABS M1 pro gaming keyboard.


----------



## jshay

Yo just got mines in the mail yesterday and I love it.

Filco Majestouch Cherry MX Brown


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
Yo just got mines in the mail yesterday and I love it.

Filco Majestouch Cherry MX Brown

Oooo, now it's time to update your sig rig so it shows "Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch".


----------



## v193r

i got a abs m1


----------



## v193r

no one uses any topres -_-
im interested in one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v193r* 
no one uses any topres -_-
im interested in one.

Calavera is using one:

http://www.overclock.net/8238809-post95.html

He referred to it by the Realforce name at the end of his post. But that's not the Topre Realforce in the picture.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Ok count me in this club.

I own an IBM Model M 1993 and a Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch Tenkeyless, and here are the pics:


----------



## Kaankin

Add me as well! Filco Tenkeyless TT browns.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Just got my Compaq MX-11800, if you'd kindly add it.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Got my ABS M1 Black keyboard (no space bar issues ftw). Add me to the club.


----------



## gorb

i have a Filco Majestouch Linear Force NKRO


----------



## voixdelion

Moi aussi!

I only recently became aware of exactly how deficient new keyboards are; like many folks I guess I just assumed that newer=better despite all evidence that generally, the phrase:"They don't make 'em like they used to" applies to most things electrical OR mechanical, nevermind both! I read the first hand account of the story about the attempt to destroy a model M quite some time ago, but didn't really put two and two together because I wasn't typing much or at length, and certainly not in support of writing as a creative process in itself.

Just recently I began doing that very thing again (which I had not done since high school with any regularity ever since-including college), and after getting annoyed with correcting countless non-actuating keystrokes and resultant garbage, I began to wonder how I ever did it so efficiently back then. Then being the late 1980's, I suddenly had a longing for the noisy clacking that allowed me to dash off an essay in the free period I had before English in the computer lab, and that felt so satisfying when writing hate email to my ex from the Athena cluster at MIT.

Stumbling across the Guide to Mechanical Keyboards here on OCN was a happy accident that triggered my wake-up call: it hadn't really occurred to me that I was typing on a POS because it wasn't _mechanical_ the way those old-timey keyboards were that were so effortless to use by comparison. All the fancy new buttons and "features" on the new stuff? The only add-ons to the basic extended I've ever used with regularity is the volume +-mute (and by regularity I mean "at all"), which I would trade in a heartbeat for typing functionality since I can't pay attention to media and type at the same time.

Ye GODS, but it lit a fire under my butt to procure one IMMEDIATELY and the heck with anything else I might have been doing at the time. One post and a few succinct and useful responses later and I knew what I was looking for. I claimed my first IBM/Lexmark Model M from 1996 within 48 hours of happening upon the Guide, and shortly thereafter another IBM proper nee March 1988! Currently deciding on whether to snap up an M5-1 or M13 as well just because I am gonna have a serious go at making this "TL;DR" affliction of mine pay off somehow and I'm afraid I will never be able to get another one should these fail some bizarro-universe day in the future.

And now, at last, I am stopping to look at some of the modern alternatives as well. I pulled up a chair over at Geekhack too cuz the next thing on my list is finding a modern match for my Kensington Expert Mouse (serial input!).








So whaddaya think - can I bees in da club?


----------



## EnzoLT

i just got an IBM Model M and this thing kicks ass. ill never go out of using mechanical again.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Looks like Voix has superseded my claim to the oldest Model M; his is March 1988, vs. December 1988 for mine.


----------



## cygnus

Add me, just got some upgrades for the b-day. So much better than the wave mouse and keyboad IMO.

Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO w/ Cherry MX Blue Switches


----------



## yellowtoblerone

while working










while gaming


----------



## brodie337

Mind if I join?

I have 2 mechanicals at the moment, the first is a Chicony KB5181, which has "Monterey" SMK switches, which are like a snappier, slightly heavier Cherry Blue.

My other 'board is a Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry Browns (I've used rubber band dampening to quiet them down even more). I've got both blank ant normal keycaps for that one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
Mind if I join?

I have 2 mechanicals at the moment, the first is a Chicony KB5181, which has "Monterey" SMK switches, which are like a snappier, slightly heavier Cherry Blue.

My other 'board is a Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry Browns (I've used rubber band dampening to quiet them down even more). I've got both blank ant normal keycaps for that one

Oooo what do you mean by "rubber band dampening"?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oooo what do you mean by "rubber band dampening"?

It works better with dental bands. You put it around the stem of a Cherry MX keycap, and it dampens the sound of bottoming out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
It works better with dental bands. You put it around the stem of a Cherry MX keycap, and it dampens the sound of bottoming out.

Oh. I think I would like that quite a bit! Can dental bands be purchased by consumers?


----------



## skkhai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. I think I would like that quite a bit! Can dental bands be purchased by consumers?


eBayed "orthodontic elastics" and found 100 for $2.99 shipped. Though, I'm not sure if these are the right size for keycap stems.

Don't have a mechanical keyboard yet, but I've been researching. Elitekeyboards is taking preoders for the Tactile Touch Otaku boards later this month.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


eBayed "orthodontic elastics" and found 100 for $2.99 shipped. Though, I'm not sure if these are the right size for keycap stems.

Don't have a mechanical keyboard yet, but I've been researching. Elitekeyboards is taking preoders for the Tactile Touch Otaku boards later this month.










Whoa. These are the perfect size! 1/8" is 3mm, and a Cherry MX switch's stem is in the shape of a plus sign, and both of the lines that would make up the plus sign are 5mm across!

Y'know, I might have to order 500 just to make sure I can get every key (I'd hate to end up with exactly 100 and wish that I had 4 more). Plus, it's only $4.99 shipped!

But brodie337, should I be concerned about how this might affect the feel of the switches? And regarding the sound, how much quieter is it? I mean, do you get just soft, quiet thuds now instead of the clackiness of the keycap bottoming out? How do you describe the difference?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa. These are the perfect size! 1/8" is 3mm, and a Cherry MX switch's stem is in the shape of a plus sign, and both of the lines that would make up the plus sign are 5mm across!

Y'know, I might have to order 500 just to make sure I can get every key (I'd hate to end up with exactly 100 and wish that I had 4 more). Plus, it's only $4.99 shipped!

But brodie337, should I be concerned about how this might affect the feel of the switches? And regarding the sound, how much quieter is it? I mean, do you get just soft, quiet thuds now instead of the clackiness of the keycap bottoming out? How do you describe the difference?


Um, what?

I don't think you understood.
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?tit...ghlight=dental


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Um, what?

I don't think you understood.
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?tit...ghlight=dental


Wow. So excuse me for not understanding?

Anyway, thank you for clarifying it I guess.

If you're wondering what's wrong, then it's this: you could have just said, "Actually, the rubber band has to go on the keycap itself. Check it out: [insert pic]". But the way you did it here looks like I bothered you or something because I misunderstood. Why didn't you just go all the way and say "uhh... can't you read?" *But when I see "stem", I currently only think of the stem on the switch*. So, it caused me to glaze over the word "keycap" in your post. That was the first time I had ever seen anyone talk about the keycap's stem. Until now, I didn't even know that part was *CALLED* a "stem".

This makes me want to ask you to forgive me for being imperfect or something (and this isn't the first time).


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sorry mate; I can be brusque when I'm in a hurry, and I was in a hurry to get you that info before you bought 500 dental bands that you didn't need.









I can be eloquent when I take the time to write a long essay; but when I just write a quick one-liner, I write it the way I would if I was speaking, and text is known to be a poor conductor of inflection. Sorry for the offense.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Sorry mate; I can be brusque when I'm in a hurry, and I was in a hurry to get you that info before you bought 500 dental bands that you didn't need.










hehehe I probably would've found a creative use for them.









Hmm... nothing's coming to my mind yet. All I can think of is throwing a handful at somebody just for a good laugh. Or, wait.... confetti. I'm not very creative.

*Edit:* Ok, so now I'm considering a bag of 5000 just for those 2 ideas alone. Doh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I can be eloquent when I take the time to write a long essay; but when I just write a quick one-liner, I write it the way I would if I was speaking, and text is known to be a poor conductor of inflection. Sorry for the offense.


Nah, I need to relax anyway. But I'm glad I finally got that out. It's been between us, but now it's out of the way and so everything is gravy again.


----------



## spiderdoh

Still need to get one


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdoh* 
Still need to get one









Go to Goodwill. Odds are good they've got a Model M or Dell AT101W or even something nicer hiding back in the used computers section.


----------



## PhRe4k

Got a ABS M1 for 20 bucks shipped from newegg







Can't wait to get it!


----------



## brodie337

Sorry about not replying folks...

I used The dental band method, I don't know what size, but the were a white packet with a moose cartoon on them. They're just the right size so that they make no difference until the very bottom of the stroke, where the soften the bottoming out. This makes it a lot quieter for people that aren't used to the light switches, and makes it less likely to turn them off of a mechanical.


----------



## Waperboy

I can't believe that I've let keyboard part of computing go unnoticed for my whole carreer. I'm a computer programmer, and I vividly remember the keyboards of my first PC's as excellent feeling. I'm currently sitting here with a Logitech plastic unrewarding type-inhibiting piece of crap, just because none of the usual places i buy hardware at lists anything else.

The Filco blue switch would be perfect, if I didn't have my computer setup in the bedroom, working odd hours sometimes, while my fiance sleeps









So a brown switch version looks the most appealing, and - remembering the feel of the old sturdy keytronic keyboards from the past - I can't wait to order one. Sadly, they're out of stock at the moment (UK layout version)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waperboy*


I can't believe that I've let keyboard part of computing go unnoticed for my whole carreer. I'm a computer programmer, and I vividly remember the keyboards of my first PC's as excellent feeling. I'm currently sitting here with a Logitech plastic unrewarding type-inhibiting piece of crap, just because none of the usual places i buy hardware at lists anything else.

The Filco blue switch would be perfect, if I didn't have my computer setup in the bedroom, working odd hours sometimes, while my fiance sleeps









So a brown switch version looks the most appealing, and - remembering the feel of the old sturdy keytronic keyboards from the past - I can't wait to order one. Sadly, they're out of stock at the moment










But even keyboards with Cherry MX Browns will be loud if you bottom out the keycaps against the body of the keyboard.

In other words: it's not the loudness of the keyboard, but the sound of the switches; and the Cherry MX Brown switches don't have a click. And this "click" sound is like a quiet version of a retractable pen. So the sound of a single keycap bottoming out against the keyboard is louder than this click.


----------



## Behemoth777

I just ordered a das professional s off sidewinder computers. They got a great deal on it right now. 30 bucks off!


----------



## ABeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*


Got a ABS M1 for 20 bucks shipped from newegg







Can't wait to get it!


Same here!

Would it be wise to get a USB to PS/2 adapter for this keyboard? Since it doesn't come with one.


----------



## Iceman0803

Count me in. I have the following:

Filco Majestouch FKBN104MC/EB (104 key w/ Cherry "blue" switches)
Filco Majestouch FKBN87MC/EB (87 key w/ Cherry "blue" switches)
Dell AT101W (104 key w/ complicated black alps switches)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Let me record some sound comparisons real quick













The last one is the Compaq MX-11800, with PCB-mounted MX browns.


----------



## tomclancey

Got my trusty Canon Navigator keyboard with Complicated Blue ALPS switches and double-shot keys! (Similar body design to the AT-101, but several years before.)

Only wish it would work on my Windows desktop.









http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6736/img1725k.jpg
Some pictures of the inside:
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2462/img1731h.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4489/img1732j.jpg
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9392/img1733t.jpg
And the switch:
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1300/img1728q.jpg


----------



## W4LNUT5

Oh snap. I did not know about this thread until now.

I have an Ice Deck Legend 104 (tactile), and an ABS M1


----------



## Otterclock

Dell AT101, IBM Model M, Compaq MX11800, Cherry MX11900, Scorpius, ABS on the way that I will likely use for 5 minutes.

Currently using a stock Gateway rubber dome I enjoy.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Baby A (blues)









Baby B (browns)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


Same here!

Would it be wise to get a USB to PS/2 adapter for this keyboard? Since it doesn't come with one.


Bump for a good question.


----------



## judasdoh

updated memberss


----------



## adebisi

Steel Series 7g add me please


----------



## clownfart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


Same here!

Would it be wise to get a USB to PS/2 adapter for this keyboard? Since it doesn't come with one.


No, there is no difference.


----------



## dpx [R]

im not seeing the diffrence between a mechanical keyboard, and a razer lycosa, unless thats a mechanical keyboard.
i havnt researched, looking for a quick answer plss :]


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
im not seeing the diffrence between a mechanical keyboard, and a razer lycosa, unless thats a mechanical keyboard.
i havnt researched, looking for a quick answer plss :]

Read the sticky'd threads.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
im not seeing the diffrence between a mechanical keyboard, and a razer lycosa, unless thats a mechanical keyboard.
i havnt researched, looking for a quick answer plss :]

The difference is in the switch type. Keyboards like the Razer Lycosa and Logitech G15 (and pretty much all of the commonly available keyboards at stores like Newegg, Best Buy, etc.) are Rubber Dome switch keyboards. This means that there's a big rubber sheet with a dome molded into this sheet for each key. There's also a contact pad for this sheet so that when a key is pressed, a connection is made and then that keypress gets registered/sent to the computer.

The advantage of the Rubber Dome switch type is that it's extremely cheap to make (especially for mass producing), but the problem is that it doesn't last much longer than 5-7 years, and in comparison to the feel of mechanical switches, it feels mushy and crappy. Now, the reason why it doesn't last that long is because that contact area I mentioned wears out over time. This means that there comes a point where some keys have to be pressed harder in order to work - especially the keys that get used the most.

Generally, the build quality of a mechanical keyboard is also usually far superior to that of rubber dome switch keyboards like the Lycosa and the G15 (but especially the Lycosa in this comparison). Most rubber dome switch keyboards can bend and flex a little bit, but most mechanical keyboards are built like a rock. They're so tough that some of them almost feel as tough as solid steel.

Now, with a mechanical keyboard, *there is an individual switch for every single key*. There is no rubber sheet or anything like that. The feel is also much better because there's a spring in each switch (with other mechanics involved) that gives back when a key is pressed. It's a much livelier and superior feeling to the rubber dome sheet. Also, one result of having at least 104 switches is that the keyboard is heavier (but it's not the only reason why it's heavier), and therefore it will never move from normal use like keyboards such as the Lycosa does.

Mechanical keyboards will also last about 20 years or more as opposed to the 5-7 years of rubber dome keyboards. This is because a single mechanical switch is usually good for about 100,000,000 (one hundred million) key presses while a single rubber dome/contact area is only good for about 5 million. There's also virtually no degradation: the feel remains almost constant over the lifetime of the switch, but a single rubber dome/contact area for 1 key wears out over time (so think about the entire keyboard too and also which keys get used the most).

There are dozens of other reasons why mechanical keyboards are generally superior to rubber dome boards, but the best thing to do is to maybe get started by checking out the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.


----------



## dpx [R]

ohhh gotcha, thanks twocables !!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
ohhh gotcha, thanks twocables !!

You're very welcome!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

And so the bro-mance begins...


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The difference is in the switch type. Keyboards like the Razer Lycosa and Logitech G15 (and pretty much all of the commonly available keyboards at stores like Newegg, Best Buy, etc.) are Rubber Dome switch keyboards. This means that there's a big rubber sheet with a dome molded into this sheet for each key. There's also a contact pad for this sheet so that when a key is pressed, a connection is made and then that keypress gets registered/sent to the computer.

The advantage of the Rubber Dome switch type is that it's extremely cheap to make (especially for mass producing), but the problem is that it doesn't last much longer than 5-7 years, and in comparison to the feel of mechanical switches, it feels mushy and crappy. Now, the reason why it doesn't last that long is because that contact area I mentioned wears out over time. This means that there comes a point where some keys have to be pressed harder in order to work - especially the keys that get used the most.

Generally, the build quality of a mechanical keyboard is also usually far superior to that of rubber dome switch keyboards like the Lycosa and the G15 (but especially the Lycosa in this comparison). Most rubber dome switch keyboards can bend and flex a little bit, but most mechanical keyboards are built like a rock. They're so tough that some of them almost feel as tough as solid steel.

Now, with a mechanical keyboard, *there is an individual switch for every single key*. There is no rubber sheet or anything like that. The feel is also much better because there's a spring in each switch (with other mechanics involved) that gives back when a key is pressed. It's a much livelier and superior feeling to the rubber dome sheet. Also, one result of having at least 104 switches is that the keyboard is heavier (but it's not the only reason why it's heavier), and therefore it will never move from normal use like keyboards such as the Lycosa does.

Mechanical keyboards will also last about 20 years or more as opposed to the 5-7 years of rubber dome keyboards. This is because a single mechanical switch is usually good for about 100,000,000 (one hundred million) key presses while a single rubber dome/contact area is only good for about 5 million. There's also virtually no degradation: the feel remains almost constant over the lifetime of the switch, but a single rubber dome/contact area for 1 key wears out over time (so think about the entire keyboard too and also which keys get used the most).

There are dozens of other reasons why mechanical keyboards are generally superior to rubber dome boards, but the best thing to do is to maybe get started by checking out the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.

Great explanation TwoCables.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iceman0803* 
Great explanation TwoCables.









Thank you! Practice makes perfect.







hehe


----------



## yann3804

Another great post.

I hope that what you're saying is just as true as in real life. (Why would you lie? :] )

( 666 posts? )


----------



## dpx [R]

ahah yeah forreal, thanks again two cables your alot more helpful than i expected out of anyone for a mechanical keyboard XD


----------



## Cindex

Just bought one off of Newegg today for $19.99!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-001-_-Product

Just went and checked the link.... Sold out! I cut it kinda close XD

Keyboard name: ABS M1 Heavy Duty Professional Gaming Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Another great post.

I hope that what you're saying is just as true as in real life. (Why would you lie? :] )

( 666 posts? )


I think my favorite thing about mechanical keyboards is the fact that there is an individual switch for each key as opposed to a big rubber sheet. I mean, I just think that it's pretty awesome that my keyboard has 104 individual switches. So, that's 104 individual (and very real) buttons as opposed to one big rubber sheet. This also attributes to the overall weight of the keyboard as well.

I think another reason why I like this fact is because I now own 104 Cherry MX Blue switches. hehe









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


ahah yeah forreal, thanks again two cables your alot more helpful than i expected out of anyone for a mechanical keyboard XD


You're very welcome. I'm pretty passionate about this now, so I guess that's what drives me to write like this and also to have a desire to keep perfecting my explanations and whatnot.


----------



## nijikon5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I think my favorite thing about mechanical keyboards is the fact that there is an individual switch for each key as opposed to a big rubber sheet. I mean, I just think that it's pretty awesome that my keyboard has 104 individual switches. So, that's 104 individual (and very real) buttons as opposed to one big rubber sheet. This also attributes to the overall weight of the keyboard as well.

I think another reason why I like this fact is because I now own 104 Cherry MX Blue switches. hehe









You're very welcome. I'm pretty passionate about this now, so I guess that's what drives me to write like this and also to have a desire to keep perfecting my explanations and whatnot.

Let's not dance around the truth TwoCables.

Your Cherry Blues = Heroin

You = Addicted to typing

If we hide your Filco from you, you'll be having terror sweats in minutes after having to use your old Lycosa. Have to be a smart addict and have a stash of Mechanical KBs lying around like me







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nijikon5*


Let's not dance around the truth TwoCables.

Your Cherry Blues = Heroin

You = Addicted to typing

If we hide your Filco from you, you'll be having terror sweats in minutes after having to use your old Lycosa. Have to be a smart addict and have a stash of Mechanical KBs lying around like me







.


Hi. My name is TwoCables, and I'm addicted to mechanical keyboards.


----------



## theCanadian

I've got a Cherry ML switched G84-4100 count me in.

Edit. Oh yeah, and my main keyboard is some random Compaq mechanical keyboard from back in the PII days.

I've also got a BNIB Dell AT keyboard, but I dont use it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I've got a Cherry ML switched G84-4100 count me in.

I've got one as my travel keyboard. Nifty little things, eh?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I've got one as my travel keyboard. Nifty little things, eh?










Yep. I cant stand typing on a laptop, so I have to use the Cherry.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hm, is the Compaq keyboard this?

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...aedrus2401.jpg

If so, I'm typing on it right now.


----------



## bengore

sign me up, Filco 104 Cherry blue switches


----------



## Tirabytes

Black Cherry Steelseries 7G with Purple FILCO WASD keys!


----------



## paio

my brand new ABS M1 Keyboard just arrived


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengore* 
sign me up, Filco 104 Cherry blue switches









How do you feel when typing on them?


----------



## paquitox

ABS M1, sign me up please!


----------



## wonderlust

Well I a sitting here with a huge grin on my face....

Just won an auction on the 'bay for a job lot of PC gear.

included are 4 IBM model M 1391406 and an IBM 6450225

Total price Â£0.99


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Well I a sitting here with a huge grin on my face....

Just won an auction on the 'bay for a job lot of PC gear.

included are 4 IBM model M 1391406 and an IBM 6450225

Total price Â£0.99























Dude.

Dude.

You lucked out. Model Ms aren't so common over there in the UK, there's a lot up in Scotland because IBM used to have a plant there, but they aren't nearly as common as they are over here.

I think this summer when I'm visiting my dad I'm going to see if we can dig up a non-functioning Model M and take it to the target range to see if it really can stop a bullet. We'll try, say... .22LR, .32ACP, and 9mm Makarov.


----------



## timw4mail

I'd like to join. I've got quite the collection:
*Buckling Springs* - IBM Model M 1391401 (1987) & IBM Model F AT
*Cherry MX Blue Switches* - iOne Scorpius M10 "otaku"(2009)
*Cherry MX Brown Switches* - Compaq branded Cherry MX11800 & Cherry G80-8963LUBUS-2 (MX8100) & Filco FKBN91M/JB
*Cherry MX Black Switches* - US Micro Products Metal Keyboard USMP-KX065-TB-USB-A
*Cherry MY Switches* - Cherry G81-1800HQAUS (MY1800)
*Fake Cherry MX White Switches* - Qtronix Scorpius 32 keypad & Chicony KB-5191
*White round SMK Switches* - Gold VTech label keyboard
*SMK blue Monterrey Switches* - Chicony KB-5181
*Damped tactile ALPS* - Apple AEKII
*Blue NEC Switches* - NEC APC-H412


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Dude.

Dude.

You lucked out. Model Ms aren't so common over there in the UK, there's a lot up in Scotland because IBM used to have a plant there, but they aren't nearly as common as they are over here.

I think this summer when I'm visiting my dad I'm going to see if we can dig up a non-functioning Model M and take it to the target range to see if it really can stop a bullet. We'll try, say... .22LR, .32ACP, and 9mm Makarov.









Takes me to 7 Model Ms


----------



## chatch15117

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL THIS KEYBOARD IS SOOOOO LOUDDDDD

I just unboxed it!!! I just started typing this post and my roommate looked over at me like he was going to KILL ME when he first heard it LOL. I don't know which keyboard I like better yet. I'm leaning towards the rocketfish bluetooth. The keys on this M1 require a lot more effort than the keys on the rocketfish.

These keys wobble around, whereas my other keyboard's keys stay in place while traveling.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL THIS KEYBOARD IS SOOOOO LOUDDDDD

I just unboxed it!!! I just started typing this post and my roommate looked over at me like he was going to KILL ME when he first heard it LOL. I don't know which keyboard I like better yet. I'm leaning towards the rocketfish bluetooth. The keys on this M1 require a lot more effort than the keys on the rocketfish.

These keys wobble around, whereas my other keyboard's keys stay in place while traveling.

You'd probably be happier with a softer key such as the Cherry MX Browns or Blues (but you probably wouldn't like the clicking of the Blues)

The keys wobble because of the quality. It's a great keyboard, but it's not the same quality as that of a filco (or something else)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL THIS KEYBOARD IS SOOOOO LOUDDDDD

I just unboxed it!!! I just started typing this post and my roommate looked over at me like he was going to KILL ME when he first heard it LOL. I don't know which keyboard I like better yet. I'm leaning towards the rocketfish bluetooth. The keys on this M1 require a lot more effort than the keys on the rocketfish.

These keys wobble around, whereas my other keyboard's keys stay in place while traveling.

So type harder and make even more noise! hehehehe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You'd probably be happier with a softer key such as the Cherry MX Browns or Blues (but you probably wouldn't like the clicking of the Blues)

The keys wobble because of the quality. It's a great keyboard, but it's not the same quality as that of a filco (or something else)

Chatch: just to clarify the click of the Cherry MX Blues: it sounds similar to the click of a nice retractable pen, but quieter. So in other words, the sound of the keys bottoming out (which is what you are experiencing) is easily louder than the click of the Cherry MX Blues.


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You'd probably be happier with a softer key such as the Cherry MX Browns or Blues (but you probably wouldn't like the clicking of the Blues)

The keys wobble because of the quality. It's a great keyboard, but it's not the same quality as that of a filco (or something else)

Yeah I'm looking into getting the G81-7000 or the G84.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So type harder and make even more noise! hehehehe









Chatch: just to clarify the click of the Cherry MX Blues: it sounds similar to the click of a nice retractable pen, but quieter. So in other words, the sound of the keys bottoming out (which is what you are experiencing) is easily louder than the click of the Cherry MX Blues.

LOL yeah tonight I'm going to be typing FURIOUSLY!!! Thanks +rep


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


LOL yeah tonight I'm going to be typing FURIOUSLY!!! Thanks +rep


"dude, I can't hear myself think!!!" hehe

Anyway, you're welcome!


----------



## voixdelion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Takes me to 7 Model Ms



















Yowza! And I thought_ I _had some addiction affliction when I bought #4... (and still I can't stop looking at the bay auctions...)

I heart my M's , but I'm curious to see if there is anything I like comparably well for typing. Don't know if I've ever actually tried any others in the past but since touch typing is so largely an issue of familiarity I'm wondering if it may just be a moot point and if it ain't broke don't fix it... Anybody here know of a Model M devotee (a "M'addict"?)hat converted to anything else? If so, what wooed them away from the M?


----------



## wonderlust

Having finally got the items I am not quite so happy...

2 of the Model Ms are missing cables and one is missing a Ctrl key cover.

Also in the box was an IBM 6450225 not sure if it will work with a modern PC though, it's a very strange layout. The fact that its an AT keyboard rather than PS2 shouldn't be an issue as I have an adaptor.

one of these








http://www.seasip.info/VintagePC/ibm_6450225.html


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Having finally got the items I am not quite so happy...

2 of the Model Ms are missing cables and one is missing a Ctrl key cover.

Also in the box was an IBM 6450225 not sure if it will work with a modern PC though, it's a very strange layout. The fact that its an AT keyboard rather than PS2 shouldn't be an issue as I have an adaptor.

rule of acquisition #67 always inspect the merchandise before making a deal.

hope you have the right adapter, not all adapters work.

Christine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Having finally got the items I am not quite so happy...

2 of the Model Ms are missing cables and one is missing a Ctrl key cover.

Also in the box was an IBM 6450225 not sure if it will work with a modern PC though, it's a very strange layout. The fact that its an AT keyboard rather than PS2 shouldn't be an issue as I have an adaptor.

one of these








http://www.seasip.info/VintagePC/ibm_6450225.html


Aw man...

By the way: I don't see anything strange about the layout. Except, I see a layout that I've seen and used before and hated intensely thanks to that small Backspace key.

*Edit:* Oh, that's a UK layout. I understand what's strange about it now!


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


rule of acquisition #67 always inspect the merchandise before making a deal.

hope you have the right adapter, not all adapters work.

Christine


I really cannot complain about the price...

6 x 17" CRT monitors, 2 brand new never been used. (now worthless)
4 x Xerox plain paper Fax machines (not sure what they are worth)
3 drum kits for above
6 x brand new IBM pcmcia 10/100 cards (worthless)
box of pcmcia token ring cards (worthless)
12 compaq non mechanical keyboards (probably worthless)
1 IBM KB-7953 (worthless)
the 4 model Ms and the 6450225

all for Â£1


----------



## Manyak

I'm pretty sure you can get away with selling those CRTs if they've got good specs. I'm sure there are plenty of gamers who'd love to have one.


----------



## wonderlust

well I need to go through them first to confirm if they are ok, then onto the bay they go


----------



## PhRe4k

Proud owner of a ABS M1


----------



## Craiga35

ABS M1 right now, but I'm definitely going to be getting more. Possibly a Filco tenkeyless.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I'm pretty sure you can get away with selling those CRTs if they've got good specs. I'm sure there are plenty of gamers who'd love to have one.


17 inchers are a hard sell imo. I bought a CRT not that long ago, but $30 got me a nice 22" NEC. I can't imagine anyone even paying shipping on a 17", especially if they aren't name brand.


----------



## wonderlust

Wel they are 2 old beige Compaqs, one brand new IBM and two brand new HPs

The 6th one is so dim and has a major mark on the screen so will go for recycling


----------



## ReneeJade

I've got a Filco Majestouch Blue (black chassis, 104-key). I do love it. I wanted a Das, but you couldn't get them in Australia so I went with the Filco. Now there is an AU supplier for Das and I kinda wish I had waited. But I love my Filco.

I'd KILL for a Model M, but alas, shipping them Down Under costs at least $70AU and I can't find one here


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
I've got a Filco Majestouch Blue (black chassis, 104-key). I do love it. I wanted a Das, but you couldn't get them in Australia so I went with the Filco. Now there is an AU supplier for Das and I kinda wish I had waited. But I love my Filco.

I'd KILL for a Model M, but alas, shipping them Down Under costs at least $70AU and I can't find one here









Why the DAS?

I ordered the Filco from the US, but i'm in Canada.

I could have gotten the DAS S ultimate for $50 less, but why?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Why the DAS?

I ordered the Filco from the US, but i'm in Canada.

I could have gotten the DAS S ultimate for $50 less, but why?

when Diatec has a better product let me know.

Christine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
when Diatec has a better product let me know.

Christine

Again, this is subjective. For you, the Das Model S is better. But for me, it isn't. Why do you insist on saying that your opinion is fact? Forget the technicalities, Christine: when comparing keyboards of this caliber, you know it doesn't matter. You know that it truly does become nothing more than personal preference.


----------



## olli3

Sign me up! Filco Majestouch NKRO 104 key MX browns, SGI AT101 white alps.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Again, this is subjective. For you, the Das Model S is better. But for me, it isn't. Why do you insist on saying that your opinion is fact? Forget the technicalities, Christine: when comparing keyboards of this caliber, you know it doesn't matter. You know that it truly does become nothing more than personal preference.

Except it's not opinion, it _is_ fact. Mainly due to the keycaps - they're thicker, made from better plastic, and laser etched. The Filcos keycaps are pad printed and the surface coating wears out really quickly, making them smooth and shiny. I'm not saying that it's without fault (read: annoying shiny surface) but it _is_ a better product now that they've fixed the bug from the Das III.

Of course, it's still kind of like picking between a BMW 760Li and a Lamborghini Diablo. The Lamborhini is definitely a better car, but that doesn't mean that you'd like it as much as the beamer.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Again, this is subjective. For you, the Das Model S is better. But for me, it isn't. Why do you insist on saying that your opinion is fact? Forget the technicalities, Christine: when comparing keyboards of this caliber, you know it doesn't matter. You know that it truly does become nothing more than personal preference.


I don't believe that.

personal preference is when you compare a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 to a Logitech G15. keyboards of equal quality, different features.

mechanical keyboards are expensive and many of them use the same switches. the Deck Legend 105, Deck 82, Cherry G80-3000, Cherry G80-11900, steelseries 6g, steelseries 6gv2, steelseries 7g, DSI SMK-88, Filco Majestouch Linear Force, Filco TenKeyLess Linear Force and the Thermaltake keyboard yet to be named all use Cherry MX Black Linear switches and sometimes quality is all that separates them.

Christine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Except it's not opinion, it _is_ fact. Mainly due to the keycaps - they're thicker, made from better plastic, and laser etched. The Filcos keycaps are pad printed and the surface coating wears out really quickly, making them smooth and shiny. I'm not saying that it's without fault (read: annoying shiny surface) but it _is_ a better product now that they've fixed the bug from the Das III.

Of course, it's still kind of like picking between a BMW 760Li and a Lamborghini Diablo. The Lamborhini is definitely a better car, but that doesn't mean that you'd like it as much as the beamer.


I never denied that the Das Model S is a superior product. But it's like comparing two really high quality power supplies: it gets to a point where the deciding factor can be down to something like the appearance.

But what I'm arguing against is how Christine keeps saying it as though an opinion between these two boards doesn't matter. It's like she's saying that anyone is stupid who considers the Das Model S but then decides to go with something else. She really needs to back off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


I don't believe that.

personal preference is when you compare a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 to a Logitech G15. keyboards of equal quality, different features.

mechanical keyboards are expensive and many of them use the same switches. the Deck Legend 105, Deck 82, Cherry G80-3000, Cherry G80-11900, steelseries 6g, steelseries 6gv2, steelseries 7g, DSI SMK-88, Filco Majestouch Linear Force, Filco TenKeyLess Linear Force and the Thermaltake keyboard yet to be named all use Cherry MX Black Linear switches and sometimes quality is all that separates them.

Christine


Yeah: *SOMETIMES*. But as I said a few times to you already: *for me*, the Das Model S is NOT the best choice for a few reasons which you have already seen. But for others, maybe it is the best choice.

Again, I'm not denying that the Das Model S is a better *product*. But there are things I don't like about it, so therefore it's not a keyboard that I wanted. Besides, the Tactile Click NKRO is an awesome keyboard, and there is absolutely NOTHING I would change about it. But with the Das Model S, I can already thikn of a few things - even for the newer one that has the left Meta key that I prefer.


----------



## yann3804

...

Manyak saying that the Das is better than the Filco?

What did I get into?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


No, there is no difference.


There is, such as NKRO and such.

On another note, add me to the club. iOne Scorpius M10







I hit almost 130 WPM with it the other day on QWERTY


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I never denied that the Das Model S is a superior product. But it's like comparing two really high quality power supplies: it gets to a point where the deciding factor can be down to something like the appearance.

But what I'm arguing against is how Christine keeps saying it as though an opinion between these two boards doesn't matter. It's like she's saying that anyone is stupid who considers the Das Model S but then decides to go with something else. She really needs to back off.


listen if Diatec made a better product I would praise them like I praise Deck. there is nothing wrong with choosing the best product. I do get angry when people choose Filco over Das for silly reasons like aesthetics over quality.

Christine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


...

Manyak saying that the Das is better than the Filco?

What did I got into?


But he's making factual statements, not opinionated statements. As I said to both of them, I'm not denying that it's a superior keyboard: but there are a few things that I would absolutely _*hate*_ about that keyboard - even the newer one that has the left Meta key that I require.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There is, such as NKRO and such.

On another note, add me to the club. iOne Scorpius M10







I hit almost 130 WPM with it the other day on QWERTY










Well, when a keyboard features full NKRO, then there's a difference. Otherwise (and unfortunately), there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


listen if Diatec made a better product I would praise them like I praise Deck. there is nothing wrong with choosing the best product. I do get angry when people choose Filco over Das for silly reasons like aesthetics over quality.

Christine


Wait: you get angry when somebody makes a decision based on their PERSONAL PREFERENCE? Are you *kidding* me? Is it really your business?

Again, you need to back off. I made my decision very carefully. I considered many, many different mechanical keyboards, and I ended up choosing the Majestouch because there was nothing I disliked about it and yet it's still a very high end keyboard.

I'm still not denying that the Model S is a better product. But that doesn't mean I have to buy it. That doesn't mean I'm stupid if I buy something else.

And if you think anyone is stupid or something for choosing something other than the Model S (such as the Tactile Click NKRO, or Tactile Touch NKRO), then you need to grow up. Not everyone has to buy the very best of the best even if it means that they have to get something that they aren't 100% happy with. But you might ask, "How can they not be 100% happy with the best of the best?" I already told you what I don't like about the Model S - including the new one that has the left Meta key. So back off. Do I also have to tell you what I don't like about Deck's boards?


----------



## yann3804

I could have bought this for $70 less.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I could have bought this for $70 less.


But if I remember correctly, you had a list of things that you wouldn't and don't like about it just like I did (and still do). So why would you consider doing that to yourself, right?


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But if I remember correctly, you had a list of things that you wouldn't and don't like about it just like I did (and still do).


I was given $200 for my birthday; the keyboard cost me $180.
Anyway, still, $70 is a lot.

I could buy a high quality mouse.









I just hope I like my majestouch as much as you do. Else, then...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I was given $200 for my birthday; the keyboard cost me $180.
Anyway, still, $70 is a lot.

I could buy a high quality mouse.









I just hope I like my majestouch as much as you do. Else, then...


Right. You could do that and then have those things you hate about the Model S. Yeah, that sounds good fun.









But what are you looking for in a mouse?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I was given $200 for my birthday; the keyboard cost me $180.
Anyway, still, $70 is a lot.

I could buy a high quality mouse.









I just hope I like my majestouch as much as you do. Else, then...


don't worry you will like it.

Christine


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Right. You could do that and then have those things you hate about the Model S. Yeah, that sounds good fun.









But what are you looking for in a mouse?


The gigabyte GM-M8000. That would have fit perfectly into the budget.

Now I will be using an integrated HP mouse, which I hate.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


The gigabyte GM-M8000. That would have fit perfectly into the budget.

Now I will be using an integrated HP mouse, which I hate.


If you had the Model S, then would you be plugging this mouse into its USB hub?


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you had the Model S, then would you be plugging this mouse into its USB hub?


Sure not. I would plug it into the motherboard usb hub..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you had the Model S, then would you be plugging this mouse into its USB hub?


I advise against doing that. I did it for awhile, but the keyboard fell off my keyboard tray and that usb port no longer works







. They're best for just sticking your flash drive or something in temporarily IMO.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


The gigabyte GM-M8000. That would have fit perfectly into the budget.

Now I will be using an integrated HP mouse, which I hate.


Gigabyte GM-M8000 is a good bang for your buck mouse. I wrote a couple posts on it. uses the Avago 6090 laser sensor the same as the Logitech G9 and Roccat Kone but instead of scaling up to 3200 DPI it can scale up to 4000 DPI for both X and Y axis. it's also got rubber siding for grip, nylon cord, extra teflon feet included in box, on-board profiles, macro editing, on the fly dpi, weight system, horizontal and vertical scrolling.

ok i'll shut up...









Christine


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


Gigabyte GM-M8000 is a good bang for your buck mouse. I wrote a couple posts on it. uses the Avago 6090 laser sensor the same as the Logitech G9 and Roccat Kone but instead of scaling up to 3200 DPI it can scale up to 4000 DPI for both X and Y axis. it's also got rubber siding for grip, nylon cord, extra teflon feet included in box, on-board profiles, macro editing, on the fly dpi, weight system, horizontal and vertical scrolling.

ok i'll shut up...









Christine


I know; I read your posts about it. That's how I knew the Gigabyte GM-M8000 was the mouse to get.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I know; I read your posts about it. That's how I knew the Gigabyte GM-M8000 was the mouse to get.


Now I think that I have a 100% complete understanding of why you're so unsure about this purchase.

But hang in there: this is worth it. Besides, now you can start saving up for this mouse.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Now I think that I have a 100% complete understanding of why you're so unsure about this purchase.

But hang in there: this is worth it. Besides, now you can start saving up for this mouse.


I don't think I understand your first statement.

So, why am I unsure of my purchase from your point of view?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I don't think I understand your first statement.

So, why am I unsure of my purchase from your point of view?


Oh, it's because I can see now how badly you want to upgrade from the HP mouse to the Gigabyte.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


I know; I read your posts about it. That's how I knew the Gigabyte GM-M8000 was the mouse to get.


where there's a will there's a way. you will get it eventually.

Christine


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, it's because I can see now how badly you want to upgrade from the HP mouse to the Gigabyte.


Exactly.

Now I don't even have the budget to do this.

I don't even mind if my new keyboard doesn't have the layout I prefer, but I just want to have a better mouse.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Exactly.

Now I don't even have the budget to do this.

I don't even mind if my new keyboard doesn't have the layout I prefer, but I just want to have a better mouse.


would you be interested in a used mouse?

Chrisitne


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


would you be interested in a used mouse?

Chrisitne


Not really.

It's just the fact that with the Das S, which has almost superior material and interface, is like $70 cheaper.

There's pretty much nothing I can do, right (Imported from US to Canada)?

I guess i'll just live with the Filco.


----------



## W4LNUT5

They're within a stones throw of each other as far as keyboards go. You won't be disappointed you purchased the filco. You'll be ecstatic that's its not a lowly rubber domer


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I never denied that the Das Model S is a superior product. But it's like comparing two really high quality power supplies: it gets to a point where the deciding factor can be down to something like the appearance.

Yes, and I completely agree. I'm only talking about facts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Not really.

It's just the fact that with the Das S, which has almost superior material and interface, is like $70 cheaper.

There's pretty much nothing I can do, right (Imported from US to Canada)?

I guess i'll just live with the Filco.

Don't feel too bad. I've got a Filco too, and I'm perfectly happy with it. There's no reason that you won't enjoy it. I'm honestly not sure I could deal with the shiny coating on the Das.


----------



## yann3804

After some thoughts, I guess it was worth the $180 : I like the design, I did want a matte layout, I paid the premium; It was also a birthday gift.

But the keys getting shiny after a month of usage?

Eww.

EDIT : Now I just need to find a way to get a new mouse. Maybe next year? =)


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Yes, and I completely agree. I'm only talking about facts.

Don't feel too bad. I've got a Filco too, and I'm perfectly happy with it. There's no reason that you won't enjoy it. I'm honestly not sure I could deal with the shiny coating on the Das.

it's not that bad! a couple finger prints. the bottom of the face plate where my wrist lean against is where the prints occur.

I read polish 3 times a day! I laughed out loud. if that was the case I would be worried too but Zoloft might be a better solution









Christine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Not really.

It's just the fact that with the Das S, which has almost superior material and interface, is like $70 cheaper.

There's pretty much nothing I can do, right (Imported from US to Canada)?

I guess i'll just live with the Filco.

The Filco is the opposite of the type of keyboard that you would have to "just live with", so to speak.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
After some thoughts, I guess it was worth the $180 : I like the design, I did want a matte layout, I paid the premium; It was also a birthday gift.

But the keys getting shiny after a month of usage?

Eww.

I've had my Tactile Click since March 9th (so for about a month and a half), and the only thing that's getting shiny is my Spacebar, but it's actually pretty difficult right now to tell that it's shiny unless I look at it in the right light. I mean, I have to make an effort to see the shiny spot that I'm making. But the rest of the keys still look perfect.

However, I love my keyboard. So, I make sure that I never touch the keys with sweaty fingers, and I make sure that I never touch the keys when my hands aren't clean. I am also a touch typist, and I also developed a gentler typing style for this keyboard.

So, I guess it is different for everyone. Besides, you can always replace the keycaps with something you like much better anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
EDIT : Now I just need to find a way to get a new mouse. Maybe next year? =)

I bet you that it won't be a year. Even if it is though, I think you'll feel that it's worth it.


----------



## Bizong

I've got a Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO in Italian Red it's sexy.


----------



## lmnop

majestouch gave some speech about it depends on the ph levels, oils, acids, etc. I am sure I wasn't the only one who felt like harming him while reading it.

majestouch also says they have been trying to solve this problem for a long time now but I don't understand the hold up. how hard is it to laser etch a keycap? is the keycap to thin? cost to high?

Christine


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


majestouch gave some speech about it depends on the ph levels, oils, acids, etc. I am sure I wasn't the only one who felt like harming him while reading it.

majestouch also says they have been trying to solve this problem for a long time now but I don't understand the hold up. how hard is it to laser etch a keycap? is the keycap to thin? cost to high?

Christine


I think Filco made its reputation by their "quality" products.

I bet they wouldn't lose much money by making laser'd keycaps. See the Das' models and their price.


----------



## lmnop

Diatec made it's reputation because they were the only viable choice! but not anymore. they probably wouldn't. I wish Ducky keyboards were sold in North America









Christine


----------



## liveify

ABS M1

I would like to join this club, got back from vacation and had the ABS M1 sitting on my doorstep. I like it so far, very loud though


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liveify*


ABS M1

I would like to join this club, got back from vacation and had the ABS M1 sitting on my doorstep. I like it so far, very loud though


welcome









i'm afraid there are no cookies or milk









Christine


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Why the DAS?

I ordered the Filco from the US, but i'm in Canada.

I could have gotten the DAS S ultimate for $50 less, but why?

I don't know that it would be better, but I would like to have tried it. There are three reasons: The Das has the blank keys (and I can't get blank Filco keycaps in Aus), the Das has the piono gloss finish which would match my monitors/speakers, and I wonder if the Das has a slightly heavier key feel.

But I am by no means dissapointed with my Filco


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
I don't know that it would be better, but I would like to have tried it. There are three reasons: The Das has the blank keys (and I can't get blank Filco keycaps in Aus), the Das has the piono gloss finish which would match my monitors/speakers, and I wonder if the Das has a slightly heavier key feel.

But I am by no means dissapointed with my Filco



















middle right Das. bottom left Filco, bottom right Filco.

Christine


----------



## Sno

I have been searching the net and can't find anywhere to buy keys for my ABS M1.

Looking for some different color WASD keys and ESC and backspace if possible.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nijikon5

With gas prices and practicality, I'd buy a Civic or a Hyundai. I'm just sayin' Christine.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sno* 
I have been searching the net and can't find anywhere to buy keys for my ABS M1.

Looking for some different color WASD keys and ESC and backspace if possible.

Anyone have any ideas?

mechanical keyboards that use Alps switches are usually beige or grey.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nijikon5* 
With gas prices and practicality, I'd buy a Civic or a Hyundai. I'm just sayin' Christine.

don't look at me I think ripster made that









Christine


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sno* 
I have been searching the net and can't find anywhere to buy keys for my ABS M1.

Looking for some different color WASD keys and ESC and backspace if possible.

Anyone have any ideas?

Working on putting together a custom order of OCN-themed keycaps for the ABS M1 and other Alps keyboards. Link in my sig.

Admin is taking his sweet time in approving it. *grumble*


----------



## elttaboi

I just got myself an ABS M1, but I my main is a Cherry ML4100.
The Cherry is about half the size of the ABS


----------



## Sno

Yeah I saw it earlier and noticed the thread was locked.

Will Filco keys fit on the ABS M1?


----------



## clownfart

Some Filco caps have a thin ridge, but is thicker.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sno*


Yeah I saw it earlier and noticed the thread was locked.

Will Filco keys fit on the ABS M1?


no.

elitekeyboards sells the Filco Zero Red Esc which is compatible.

Christine


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sno*


Yeah I saw it earlier and noticed the thread was locked.

Will Filco keys fit on the ABS M1?


Only Filco Zero keys, not the standard Filco keys.

It's going to be approved. I just suppose admin has _more important things to do_. I just wish he'd take the thirty seconds to look over the thread and say, "Yeah, that's cool."


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


Some Filco caps have a thin ridge, but is thicker.











it's probably just the camera perspective. I have a picture of a Deck keycap that looks really thin. I think the Red "Filco" key is thinner than the Red "Esc" key.

Christine


----------



## clownfart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


it's probably just the camera perspective. I have a picture of a Deck keycap that looks really thin. I think the Red "Filco" key is thinner than the Red "Esc" key.

Christine


Look at how the walls get thicker, that's what I'm trying to show.


----------



## lmnop

I don't see it









Christine


----------



## clownfart

I do.

Simon


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
I think Filco made its reputation by their "quality" products.

I bet they wouldn't lose much money by making laser'd keycaps. See the Das' models and their price.

Nah, like Christine said, they used to be the only option. Even when I first typed up that guide, I think it was last march, elitekeyboards.com didn't even exist yet. The only newer _quality_ boards with tactile switches were Filcos and Topres being imported through ebay and the Das III which had transposition problems. So the only real choice for Cherry Blues or Browns was Filco.

Now, that doesn't mean that they're _bad_ keyboards. It's really just their keycaps that need to be fixed. Everything else is pretty damn good by any standard (unless you compare to the IBM Model M/F, in which case nothing wins). And you can always pick up a double shot Cherry board off of ebay and swap its caps in later, so it's not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## TwoCables

clownfart: I see it too, but it's an illusion created by those things in the corners. But when looking straight down into the keycap, I don't see it. they look just as thin near the top of the key as they are at the bottom.


----------



## fball922

Oh, oh, me too! I HAD myself a 1993 Model M, but due to a bad spacebar I got rid of it... Now I have an ABS M! Once you go click there is no going back!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just ordered a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blues, I was originally going to just get a Zero for half the price but after reading about some of the issues it shares with the M1 I figured I may aswel do it properly or not at all.. argh I hope I don't regret spending Â£100+ on a keyboard.







This will be my first mechanical keyboard btw.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Just ordered a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blues, I was originally going to just get a Zero for half the price but after reading about some of the issues it shares with the M1 I figured I may aswel do it properly or not at all.. argh I hope I don't regret spending Â£100+ on a keyboard.







This will be my first mechanical keyboard btw.

You will have no regrets after you sit down and use it for a day.

A simple comparison is to use the keyboard for a day, then switch back to your old keyboard. You won't use the old keyboard long, that's for sure.


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You will have no regrets after you sit down and use it for a day.

A simple comparison is to use the keyboard for a day, then switch back to your old keyboard. You won't use the old keyboard long, that's for sure.

I have a Filco Majestouch Blue, and I agree that it is a lovely keyboard and I do not regret spending nearly two days pay on it. BUT I have an old Honeywell SpaceMate that I scabbed from the Computer Science Students' Club at uni - it is ancient and beige and has _rubber dome_ keys and it is still a real pleasure to type on, IMO. Just sayin' that not all rubber domes are horrid. Guess they don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Just ordered a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blues, I was originally going to just get a Zero for half the price but after reading about some of the issues it shares with the M1 I figured I may aswel do it properly or not at all.. argh I hope I don't regret spending Â£100+ on a keyboard.







This will be my first mechanical keyboard btw.

Nice! Your only regret will be that you didn't order it sooner!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
I have a Filco Majestouch Blue, and I agree that it is a lovely keyboard and I do not regret spending nearly two days pay on it. BUT I have an old Honeywell SpaceMate that I scabbed from the Computer Science Students' Club at uni - it is ancient and beige and has _rubber dome_ keys and it is still a real pleasure to type on, IMO. Just sayin' that not all rubber domes are horrid. Guess they don't make 'em like they used to...

Quite true. The rubber dome switch type used on that board is probably the more expensive style where there's an individual rubber dome for each key - probably like this one:


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You will have no regrets after you sit down and use it for a day.

A simple comparison is to use the keyboard for a day, then switch back to your old keyboard. You won't use the old keyboard long, that's for sure.

I don't think I'll even bother trying my G15 v2 again when the filco arrives tomorrow, the G15 is terrible for typing, single key presses always register as double


----------



## GeforceGTS

It just arrived









Ordered at 3:30pm yesterday and arrived at 9:15am this morning, great service from www.keyboardco.com, I only just got home so I haven't used it much but I'm loving it so far, just a little weird getting used to a smaller keyboard, I keep putting my hands in the wrong place.. I really like the MX Blues, though my desk seems to make them sound louder when they bottom out, I think I'll have to find some kind of mat or whatever to put under the keyboard so I don't drive everybody insane


----------



## 116969

Just got my Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch "Otaku" NKRO Cherry Brown keyboard today. It's absolutely amazing. I'm not used to it just yet, but my initial impressions are positive, and I know that they feel like it can keep me going when typing up reports and definitely be able to handle the abuse from a gaming session. Heck, I feel that my typing has improved because of the feel of this keyboard!

Definitely worth the investment. Too bad they don't offer mods for laptops =3


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princedwi* 
Just got my Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch "Otaku" NKRO Cherry Brown keyboard today. It's absolutely amazing. I'm not used to it just yet, but my initial impressions are positive, and I know that they feel like it can keep me going when typing up reports and definitely be able to handle the abuse from a gaming session. Heck, I feel that my typing has improved because of the feel of this keyboard!

Definitely worth the investment. Too bad they don't offer mods for laptops =3

You could theoretically mod a Cherry G84-4100 with the low-profile Cherry ML switches to fit in a laptop.

Theoretically.


----------



## yann3804

Add me! Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Add me! Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO

It arrived? So do you like it?


----------



## yann3804

Well, it was very costly.

First thing I noticed: it was very heavy. This is a solid piece of hardware!
Oh, and the clicky sound, I adore it.

I don't feel like it was really worth that much money though; paid $210.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Well, it was very costly.

First thing I noticed: it was very heavy. This is a solid piece of hardware!
Oh, and the clicky sound, I adore it.

I don't feel like it was really worth that much money though; paid $210.

Just think of it like this: it can easily stand up to 20 years of use. In those 20 years, you would likely have gone through at least 5 rubber dome keyboards. If you were going to pay $40/board or more, like getting G15s or something, it would end up more expensive in the long run.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Just think of it like this: it can easily stand up to 20 years of use. In those 20 years, you would likely have gone through at least 5 rubber dome keyboards. If you were going to pay $40/board or more, like getting G15s or something, it would end up more expensive in the long run.

Supposedly, in three months, I will be needing new keycaps because those on the Filco are pad printed. Those on the Das S are not. The Das S was also $90 cheaper.

It was my mistake, I didn't see that it was on NCIX.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Just think of it like this: it can easily stand up to 20 years of use. In those 20 years, you would likely have gone through at least 5 rubber dome keyboards. If you were going to pay $40/board or more, like getting G15s or something, it would end up more expensive in the long run.

On the other hand, the mechanical keyboard obsession makes you spend a ton of money on it, so it may not be worth it after all







Just like overclocking was supposed to make you save money, to get more for less. Instead we spend money upgrading to the latest low-end constantly.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
On the other hand, the mechanical keyboard obsession makes you spend a ton of money on it, so it may not be worth it after all







Just like overclocking was supposed to make you save money, to get more for less. Instead we spend money upgrading to the latest low-end constantly.

The only difference is that the keyboard isn't an upgradable piece of hardware. I do think they will be the same in at least ten years from now.


----------



## voixdelion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
On the other hand, the mechanical keyboard obsession makes you spend a ton of money on it, so it may not be worth it after all







Just like overclocking was supposed to make you save money, to get more for less. *Instead we spend money upgrading to the latest low-end* constantly.


LOL - I'm doing just that!


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Supposedly, in three months, I will be needing new keycaps because those on the Filco are pad printed.

No you won't. Not unless you're an obsessive perfectionist. Yeah, they will wear and go all shiny, mine are doing it already after three months, but it's not exactly a big deal. "Ahh nooo! My keycaps are shiny!!" - yeah na. It's especially not much of an issue for me, since I painted the keyboard on my laptop in shiny, candy colored nail polish and I don't mind that. And my advice to anyone thinking of blank keys - don't do it if you're a programmer or not already a great touch-typist. It may teach you to type, but the frustration will qickly outweigh the rad looks (EDIT: Especially when trying to type after a few drinks







).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
Supposedly, in three months, I will be needing new keycaps because those on the Filco are pad printed. Those on the Das S are not. The Das S was also $90 cheaper.

It was my mistake, I didn't see that it was on NCIX.

Alright, I love ya like a brother so I'm going to be honest with you: it looks like you worry way too much and it looks like you tend to always think that the future is going to be bad. It's not good for your heart (or the rest of your body). Instead, do not attempt to predict the future. Ever. What does it accomplish?

The sprayed-on coating will indeed wear a little bit and maybe (just maybe) a few of the most frequently-used letters, numbers or characters might begin to show a little bit of wear, but how much does it matter? I mean, the keycaps will still be completely intact (their "hull integrity", so to speak will still be at 100%), and the feel and sound of the switches will still be the same. Not only that, but the keys can be replaced either when they wear out, or when you find ones you think that you'll like better; they're almost like drum heads or guitar strings.

Don't get me wrong: I know I'm talking to a guy who just spent $210 on a keyboard, but still: even if the keys begin to look ugly after 3-6 months (or maybe even after a year), they will still work just the same as they do today.

So, do the same thing that you did with the keyboard itself and just wait and see (but instead, do not attempt to predict the future - nobody knows the future). I mean, you already learned that there was absolutely nothing to worry about, so do yourself (and your health) a favor and don't worry about the keycaps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
The only difference is that the keyboard isn't an upgradable piece of hardware. I do think they will be the same in at least ten years from now.

From what I've seen, almost all mechanical keyboards are upgradeable. But it can depend on what you want to do with it. Some people keep it as simple as upgrading/replacing their keycaps while others do some heavy modifications to the board for the fun of it (and, of course, for practical reasons).

But you're right: the keyboard will feel and sound nearly identical throughout its entire life to the way it did when it was unboxed. I think the only exception is, of course, the inevitable wear of keycaps. Again, they're kinda like drum heads or guitar strings.


----------



## Wyldefang

Just got my Deck 105 Key Legend Frost Backlit keyboard today.




























I'll be writing a review in about a week after I've had time to get acquainted with it. Sign me up to the club plz.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wyldefang* 
Just got my Deck 105 Key Legend Frost Backlit keyboard today.




























I'll be writing a review in about a week after I've had time to get acquainted with it. Sign me up to the club plz.

Nice, I've got that in blue (I thought about the frost though, but wanted the tactile switches). I saw that skull key and was giddy with joy. It immediately became my new ESC key as well









Hope you enjoy it, and I look forward to your review.


----------



## waway625

got myself a FILCO Majestouch NKRO (brown) about 2 weeks ago..


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wyldefang* 
Just got my Deck 105 Key Legend Frost Backlit keyboard today.

I'll be writing a review in about a week after I've had time to get acquainted with it. Sign me up to the club plz.

a week? hope you like it!


----------



## Wyldefang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
a week? hope you like it!

Yeah. I want to make sure I have something to write about. A week should be enough to learn if there's anything I like or dislike. But so far I love it.

...and it's all because of you. Thanks.


----------



## Wyldefang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Nice, I've got that in blue (I thought about the frost though, but wanted the tactile switches). I saw that skull key and was giddy with joy. It immediately became my new ESC key as well









Hope you enjoy it, and I look forward to your review.

Sweet. Though I have the tactile switches too. They're available with both linear or tactile.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wyldefang* 
Yeah. I want to make sure I have something to write about. A week should be enough to learn if there's anything I like or dislike. But so far I love it.

...and it's all because of you. Thanks.

it's good that you are taking your time but I don't know if there is anything you will learn that you haven't already in a week. one request, I am interested in what you think of the lower spacebar.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wyldefang* 
Sweet. Though I have the tactile switches too. They're available with both linear or tactile.

Right. For some reason I thought that board was linear only, but the ICE was actually tactile only. My mistake. lol

People say that the tactile feel is bad for gaming, but I can't really see a con to these switches at all (except that the space bar sucks for jumping in any game period.)


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Right. For some reason I thought that board was linear only, but the ICE was actually tactile only. My mistake. lol

People say that the tactile feel is bad for gaming, but I can't really see a con to these switches at all (except that the space bar sucks for jumping in any game period.)

Cherry MX Clear switches are stiffer Browns.


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Right. For some reason I thought that board was linear only, but the ICE was actually tactile only. My mistake. lol

People say that the tactile feel is bad for gaming, but I can't really see a con to these switches at all (except that the space bar sucks for jumping in any game period.)

Tactile keyboards are nice for FPS and RPG, in my opinion. But they are pretty crap for racing games - although I suck at racing games either way, so who can say. But I actually prefer them for FPS.


----------



## Crazy9000

So what got all of you into mechanical keyboards in the first place?

For me it was because I "upgraded" from my old dell keyboard to some mainstream gaming keyboard, and suddenly ran into the trouble of the keys locking. Since I was trying to get the world record in THPS3, this was a pretty bad thing. Now when I tried to do a manual, it would ignore up and down to balance if I tried to turn, essentially rendering the keyboard unusable.

This all lead me down the path of researching why my keyboard was locking up, and discovering the ones that did not. I now use a Deck fire for gaming, and a Das for typing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
So what got all of you into mechanical keyboards in the first place?

For me it was because I "upgraded" from my old dell keyboard to some mainstream gaming keyboard, and suddenly ran into the trouble of the keys locking. Since I was trying to get the world record in THPS3, this was a pretty bad thing. Now when I tried to do a manual, it would ignore up and down to balance if I tried to turn, essentially rendering the keyboard unusable.

This all lead me down the path of researching why my keyboard was locking up, and discovering the ones that did not. I now use a Deck fire for gaming, and a Das for typing.

For me, it all started when my Dell RT7D10 (picture) stopped working perfectly; the Spacebar stopped being consistent, and I think a couple of the other keys like Backspace stopped being consistent too. For the curious: this is just a rubber dome switch keyboard.

This lead me to purchasing the Razer Lycosa sometime last year. I actually ended up really liking this keyboard and found myself highly recommending it to others.

But then one day its USB port stopped working (I kept my wired mouse plugged into it), so I bought a new Lycosa and found that its USB port wasn't working either (it worked, but not properly). So I did an even exchange and found the same problem. Several Lycosas later, I gave up and bought the G15, but it was defective. So I did an even exchange and found out that the first one wasn't defective, but it was that I had to perform a goofy workaround to get it to work properly. But this 2nd G15 had a very squeaky Mute button as well as a couple of other imperfections that actually bothered me enough to give up on it.

So then I took out my original Lycosa and found a crazy physical workaround to bypass its USB port and plug directly into my rig (it actually wasn't easy).

After a while, I started to get really sick of this workaround because it meant that the mouse's cable was in my way and therefore it was quite irritating - especially after a few months. So I began shopping for a new keyboard by posting this thread: http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...rd-please.html. Its original title was _"Recommend me a new keyboard please!"_, but exactly 2 days later it became _"Recommend me a *mechanical* keyboard please!"_

The title change was all due to the following people, so I deeply and sincerely thank them for showing me the light (I listed them in order of appearance in my thread):

Phaedrus2129
yellowtoblerone
clownfart
lmnop
Ragsters
kyle-reece
Manyak
All of these people made for an excellent team of people to help me buy a *real* keyboard. So, to everyone in this list: I thank each one of you very much.

However, I began talking about this in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide as well, so I probably have like at least 5 more people to thank. So, if you're reading this and know that you helped me before I made my final decision, then I am deeply grateful to you as well.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
So what got all of you into mechanical keyboards in the first place?

For me it was because I "upgraded" from my old dell keyboard to some mainstream gaming keyboard, and suddenly ran into the trouble of the keys locking. Since I was trying to get the world record in THPS3, this was a pretty bad thing. Now when I tried to do a manual, it would ignore up and down to balance if I tried to turn, essentially rendering the keyboard unusable.

This all lead me down the path of researching why my keyboard was locking up, and discovering the ones that did not. I now use a Deck fire for gaming, and a Das for typing.

Similar thing with me.

Grew tired of my G15, it was incredibly dirty so I decided to replace it. Ended up getting a Lycosa and it was the worst pos I every put my hands on. I didn't do much research on it, but being the nerd I am, I knew about some of the problems it had already. Luckily mine had none, but the quality of the product itself was so horrendous I had to wash my hands with holy water. So I went searching for something better. I considered the 7G and some other Gigabyte board with black MX's but ended up getting an ABS M1 since it was the cheapest. It also apparently had 6key rollover, but I soon found out it didn't and the rollover was similar to the Lycosa. I didn't like the feel of the switches that much, but I really like how they worked. I stumbled upon geekhack.org and did some reading. Great site lots of great people there too. After I got my Filco I was hooked. Found out about a few Korean keyboard sites, and all their mods and projects. Now it's a hobby.

And you're welcome TwoCables.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Right. For some reason I thought that board was linear only, but the ICE was actually tactile only. My mistake. lol

People say that the tactile feel is bad for gaming, but I can't really see a con to these switches at all (except that the space bar sucks for jumping in any game period.)

IMO the tactile is not good for any fast paced gaming. The tactile bump interrupts the fluidity of quick movements. I don't bother switching keyboards to my linear deck if I'm just going to play a RPG like diablo 2 or something, but if I'm going to play a FPS or any fast paced game, I make the switch.


----------



## nicko42004200

abs mi


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicko42004200* 
abs mi

I know that you meant "ABS MI", but it's actually the number "1", and not a capital "I".







So, it's actually "ABS M1".


----------



## lmnop

I walked into a local computer store a couple years back looking for a new keyboard and saw the Das on display, Metadot likes to use "Model M" and "clicky" in their advertisements. I used the Model M when I was a kid so I took a leap of faith and bought the Das Ultimate. about a year later I found geekhack and OCN.


----------



## BigMak911

Sign me up! I've got a Das Professional and an ABS M1.


----------



## Manyak

I had just finished deciding that "laptop keyboards" were better than "desktop keyboards". Then a few days later I was browsing around for one of those old luggable PCs, because I was thinking of doing a case mod on one. In the process I managed to stumble upon some article about the Model M, praising it as the end-all of keyboards. And somehow it just made so much sense, because back in those days I don't remember having any keyboard trouble at all and typing just felt so much more natural, even though my hands were much smaller lol. So I just took a leap of faith and picked one up. And ever since I heard and felt the first spring buckle on it I never looked back.

A while later I found geekhack (completely by accident), and spent a long time between them and google just researching about mechanical boards and switches, and spent tons of money trying out every switch I could get my hands on. Several months later I wrote up the guide here, and that was that.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I had just finished deciding that "laptop keyboards" were better than "desktop keyboards". Then a few days later I was browsing around for one of those old luggable PCs, because I was thinking of doing a case mod on one. In the process I managed to stumble upon some article about the Model M, praising it as the end-all of keyboards. And somehow it just made so much sense, because back in those days I don't remember having any keyboard trouble at all and typing just felt so much more natural, even though my hands were much smaller lol. So I just took a leap of faith and picked one up. And ever since I heard and felt the first spring buckle on it I never looked back.

A while later I found geekhack (completely by accident), and spent a long time between them and google just researching about mechanical boards and switches, and spent tons of money trying out every switch I could get my hands on. Several months later I wrote up the guide here, and that was that.

That's EXACTLY how I got into mechanical keyboards (minus writing the guide of course). I stumbled on to a blog post someone had written about their favorite mechanical boards and it happened to mention the model M. I then remembered that we had one when I was a kid and I always liked typing on it.

A few days later while doing some research regarding mechanical boards I came across geekhack and subsequently read almost everything I could about the various switch types (on both geekhack and info I found using google). Shortly after, I purchased a Filco Majestoch 104 key with cherry blues. Since then I've also purchased a majestouch 87 key with cherry blues and a Dell AT101W.

On kind of a side note, I eventually I want to get a Unicomp Customizer and I've also toyed with the idea of getting a Relforce board but I'm afraid of spending all of that money and hating it.


----------



## clownfart

Some sweet metal keyboards, the 356cl. I love white spherical keycaps on the bottom one.

























(Photos via kbdmania.net)


----------



## EnzoLT

*So after having some free time, I finally got the chance to take pictures of my IBM Model M from 1994. Comes with the original Keytronic box, though it has seen better days.*


















*I posted a while back but my name didnt get added to the list.*


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnzoLT* 
*So after having some free time, I finally got the chance to take pictures of my IBM Model M from 1994.
*


Is this thing as good as it legend claims? Is it worth a whole shift's pay (what it costs to get one in Australia)?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
Is this thing as good as it legend claims? Is it worth a whole shift's pay (what it costs to get one in Australia)?

If you're going to be using it for typing, yes. Gaming, no.


----------



## EnzoLT

Not sure about Aus but here in USA, I got mine for $20 shipped from ebay. Was all cleaned and everything.

After typing on it, I prob wont go back to a regular kb, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
If you're going to be using it for typing, yes. Gaming, no.

This, Ill prob still use my g15 for playing cs 1.6 though, haha


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnzoLT* 
Not sure about Aus but here in USA, I got mine for $20 shipped from ebay. Was all cleaned and everything.

After typing on it, I prob wont go back to a regular kb, lol.

This, Ill prob still use my g15 for playing cs 1.6 though, haha

Actually, I think it would be on par with the G15 for gaming. Only downside would be the clicking, and if you have headphones that's a non-issue. The G15 has no inherent gaming advantages, like rollover or anything.

Sorry, but the G15 and Lycosa are the two most overpriced junkpile keyboards around.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Some sweet metal keyboards, the 356cl. I love white spherical keycaps on the bottom one.
http://i44.tinypic.com/wqvwg2.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/20ubyac.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/kexlcp.jpg
(Photos via kbdmania.net)

Whoa. How can I get my hands on these? Are there other models? These look really nice! Which switches do these have?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Sorry, but the G15 and Lycosa are the two most overpriced junkpile keyboards around.

This.

I should know because I owned both the G15 and Lycosa and I now think that they're both worth less than like $15 each.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. How can I get my hands on these? Are there other models? These look really nice! Which switches do these have?

This.

I should know because I owned both the G15 and Lycosa and I now think that they're both worth less than like $15 each.

Ebay or something. There's a few models apparently, even a keypad. They made a limited run of them, it's a DIY keyboard. Comes with the case (metal), metal plate, pcb and a few chips, and a few other things. The kit costs about $300, and the rest is up to you to get. I'd like to see them anodized, like the plate. It's a damn nice keyboard, I'd love to have that all white key one in the pic I posted, but I think that would cost about $500-600.

More info here.


----------



## drjoey1500

Am I the only one who thinks a DIY keyboard would be awesome? Seriously, it's just a controller and bunch of switches (basically, I know its a little more complicated than that), it would be pretty easy I imagine. Then you could mod the layout however you wanted, add diodes for NKRO, solder led's to the pcb next to the switches, build a custom case to your liking... It must be simpler (and cheaper) than salvaging from old boards. You could buy the switches off mouser or digikey, and keycaps wouldn't be to hard to find for cherry switches.

Anyone? I'd love to do this, I'd just need to figure out where to start as far as getting the correct controller, programming it, and wiring all the switches correctly. I imagine it would turn out to be a pretty reasonable price too.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Am I the only one who thinks a DIY keyboard would be awesome? Seriously, it's just a controller and bunch of switches (basically, I know its a little more complicated than that), it would be pretty easy I imagine. Then you could mod the layout however you wanted, add diodes for NKRO, solder led's to the pcb next to the switches, build a custom case to your liking... It must be simpler (and cheaper) than salvaging from old boards. You could buy the switches off mouser or digikey, and keycaps wouldn't be to hard to find for cherry switches.

Anyone? I'd love to do this, I'd just need to figure out where to start as far as getting the correct controller, programming it, and wiring all the switches correctly. I imagine it would turn out to be a pretty reasonable price too.

Well you could use an Aikon controller, the schematics are available here. The made a limited run of them, so you might be able to find some of those. There's other places to scavenge controllers, I've seen someone take a wii keyboard controller to make a wireless mechanical keyboard.

Technically you wouldn't need a pcb, you could just wire all the switches to the controller. I don't think making a PCB with one of those kits would work either. Best bet would be to scavenge one or have one made.

As for mounting the switches, it wouldn't be hard to make a plate, and if you make a PCB you could mount the switches onto it. With a PCB you couldn't be as creative with the layout.

Making a custom case you be the hardest part. Though if you have the skill or resources you have lots of possible options. E.g., metal case, acrylic case, wood case, and anything else you can think of. There's been a few custom keyboards like this:


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
If you're going to be using it for typing, yes. Gaming, no.


Yeah I already have a Filco Majestouch which I love. I mainly just want to buy one because they are a classic and because I _really_ want to try one. And I'll never get to try one unless I buy on coz they are so rare Down Under.


----------



## EnzoLT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Actually, I think it would be on par with the G15 for gaming. Only downside would be the clicking, and if you have headphones that's a non-issue. The G15 has no inherent gaming advantages, like rollover or anything.

Sorry, but the G15 and Lycosa are the two most overpriced junkpile keyboards around.


Well, I use it for the macros and lcd display for games other than cs 1.6. Really useful for me.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clownfart* 
Well you could use an Aikon controller, the schematics are available here. The made a limited run of them, so you might be able to find some of those. There's other places to scavenge controllers, I've seen someone take a wii keyboard controller to make a wireless mechanical keyboard.

Technically you wouldn't need a pcb, you could just wire all the switches to the controller. I don't think making a PCB with one of those kits would work either. Best bet would be to scavenge one or have one made.

As for mounting the switches, it wouldn't be hard to make a plate, and if you make a PCB you could mount the switches onto it. With a PCB you couldn't be as creative with the layout.

Making a custom case you be the hardest part. Though if you have the skill or resources you have lots of possible options. E.g., metal case, acrylic case, wood case, and anything else you can think of. There's been a few custom keyboards like this:


























You sir have inspired me.

A little off topic, but I just got a T61 keyboard for my T400. I know it's not mechanical, but it is really nice. Much more sturdy than the T400 keyboard. I haven't really tried it enough to judge the domes though. I bought it used, so we'll see. It's hard to say right now, but it may be a little mushier than my other one. Anyhow, the lack of flex is nice







.


----------



## Captain318

IBM M2 here but it doesn't appear to be working anymore







Lights are on but nobody's home


----------



## PhRe4k

Proud owner of an ABS M1 here


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhRe4k* 
Proud owner of an ABS M1 here









Sweet setup! You should get a black mouse mat though since everything else is black


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Sweet setup! You should get a black mouse mat though since everything else is black









Don't worry, I'm planning on getting a Steelseries 4HD soon


----------



## Marin

Squeaky spacebar, what should I do?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Squeaky spacebar, what should I do?

What keyboard?

There's a vid around somewhere for the ABS M1. Lemme see if I can find it.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...ml#post9088658


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
What keyboard?

There's a vid around somewhere for the ABS M1. Lemme see if I can find it.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...ml#post9088658

Yeah, and it's an ABS M1. And that fix seemed to work, awesome.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I just ordered a das professional s off sidewinder computers. They got a great deal on it right now. 30 bucks off!









Well, the only way to get noticed is with a cool pic. So here it is.










Das Professional Model S

I love my new keyboard


----------



## lmnop

nice. is that the 3M Silicone Leather Pad?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
nice. is that the 3M Silicone Leather Pad?

You betcha.

I could literally type all day every day with the setup I have. I like comfort









EDIT: 3M calls it a "gel" pad. It's probably silicone.


----------



## lmnop

yeah I picked it out for your thread? or another because the materials were similar to the Filco one and cheaper.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
yeah I picked it out for your thread? or another because the materials were similar to the Filco one and cheaper.

Filco's wrist rests are laughable. What are they like 30 bucks? For what? A stitched filco logo? lol

I got my 3M for like 8 bucks I think.


----------



## lmnop

actually $42 + $8.50 shipping. Ducky the Filco clone gives you the same one for free if you order the Ducky 108 model.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Well, the only way to get noticed is with a cool pic. So here it is.










Das Professional Model S

I love my new keyboard









What kind of switches did you get?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Filco's wrist rests are laughable. What are they like 30 bucks? For what? A stitched filco logo? lol

I got my 3M for like 8 bucks I think.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
actually $42 + $8.50 shipping. Ducky the Filco clone gives you the same one for free if you order the Ducky 108 model.


I won't argue that it's overpriced, but its also the nicest wrist rest I've seen or used. It's got a metal back with memory foam. Looks and feels good.


----------



## TwoCables

Hey Behemoth777: nice avatar, slughead!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
actually $42 + $8.50 shipping. Ducky the Filco clone gives you the same one for free if you order the Ducky 108 model.

squeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaarrrrrrggg hhhhhhh

*pop*

God damn international shipping rates.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
squeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaarrrrrrggg hhhhhhh

*pop*

God damn international shipping rates.









I wish imsto used freight with no insurance instead of Fedex with insurance


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
What kind of switches did you get?

I got the blues. They are so nice to type on. And the funny thing is that I got it just in time to write 3 final essays









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hey Behemoth777: nice avatar, slughead!









NOBODY SCREWS WITH BORIS GRISHENKO!


----------



## Snowblind

This post is an update of how I feel about my Das Keyboard: Professional Model S.

This keyboard has faithfully served me for three months so far, and although it could use some dusting, it's as fine now as it was on the day that I got it. The build quality is superb. The keys feel the same now as they did on the day that it arrived in the mail, despite the hundreds and hundreds of pages of college essay that have been typed on these cherry blue keys.

Great keyboard, would recommend it to anyone. Probably the best $130 I've ever spent. (aside from the $120 of AMD stock I picked up a few months ago. Got triple my money back!)


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowblind* 
This post is an update of how I feel about my Das Keyboard: Professional Model S.

This keyboard has faithfully served me for three months so far, and although it could use some dusting, it's as fine now as it was on the day that I got it. The build quality is superb. The keys feel the same now as they did on the day that it arrived in the mail, despite the hundreds and hundreds of pages of college essay that have been typed on these cherry blue keys.

Great keyboard, would recommend it to anyone. Probably the best $130 I've ever spent. (aside from the $120 of AMD stock I picked up a few months ago. Got triple my money back!)

I hear ya! I love mine too. And although i've only had to type about 10 pages worth of essays so far on here, I will most likely do more in the days to come. Plus I type and game all the time and now my hands never tire. And now every time I type on a different keyboard, I miss my das. lol


----------



## TIGR

Running a Deck Legend 105-Key Ice Tactile here. Truly a top-notch product.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIGR* 
Running a Deck Legend 105-Key Ice Tactile here. Truly a top-notch product.

How is the tactile feel of those switches? Those are the clear switches correct? I'm using the blue switches and I've always wondered what those deck tactile boards felt like.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
How is the tactile feel of those switches? Those are the clear switches correct? I'm using the blue switches and I've always wondered what those deck tactile boards felt like.

I was told Cherry MX Clear switches are basically stiffer Cherry MX Brown switches. the tactile point can be annoying when gaming but not as annoying as the double tap problem with Cherry MX Blue switches.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIGR* 
Running a Deck Legend 105-Key Ice Tactile here. Truly a top-notch product.

good for you Tigr.


----------



## TIGR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
How is the tactile feel of those switches? Those are the clear switches correct? I'm using the blue switches and I've always wondered what those deck tactile boards felt like.

I'm not much use to youâ€"just got into mechanical keyboards myself and this is my first so I can't compare it to others. However, I can tell you Deck uses Cherry MX1A-C1NW "standard mount, soft tactile" switches on their Tactile keyboards. It is softer than I expected [and wanted, at first] but I have grown accustomed to it. I find it far easier to type and game on this Deck than it was on my old Saitek Eclipse, as well as the many Logitechs I've used. I particularly notice I can type my ridiculously long encrypted data storage password much faster without making errors, as silly as that sounds, with the Deck. If I can find a non-tactile Deck to use I will pick it up to compare.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIGR* 
I'm not much use to youâ€"just got into mechanical keyboards myself and this is my first so I can't compare it to others. However, I can tell you Deck uses Cherry MX1A-C1NW "standard mount, soft tactile" switches on their Tactile keyboards. It is softer than I expected [and wanted, at first] but I have grown accustomed to it. I find it far easier to type and game on this Deck than it was on my old Saitek Eclipse, as well as the many Logitechs I've used. I particularly notice I can type my ridiculously long encrypted data storage password much faster without making errors, as silly as that sounds, with the Deck. If I can find a non-tactile Deck to use I will pick it up to compare.

I know how you feel, I just upgraded to a mechanical keyboard after having a saitek eclipse for about a year. I literally haven't touched that keyboard since I got my das. lol


----------



## TIGR

Just wanted to post this here for those curious about the difference between Deck's linear and tactile switches (original post at [H]):

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
I had the Deck Ice 82-Key Linear keyboard a few months back. The Cherry Black switches on that was very stiff and great for gaming. Now that I have the Tactile Deck Legend with Cherry Whites, it still has a stiff feel but after the click they're much softer. It's great for gaming and typing. I prefer the Tactile version over the Linear version.


----------



## Crazy9000

I personally prefer linear keys for gaming, but the tactile ones do let you know for sure when you've hit a key. I guess it depends on the games you play.


----------



## Ulver

Just got myself a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless (Cherry MX Brown) for college work. It's my first mech and the first I touch in more than a decade! Sounds so lovely loud!







The folks at my lab can hear all my typing work. (I'm hoping they wont be too bothered by the racket).

I use it as USB to replace the dreadful laptop keyboard of my Dell Latitude. My main rig (sig., for gaming) has a cheap-ass Arctosa.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Just got myself a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless (Cherry MX Brown) for college work. It's my first mech and the first I touch in more than a decade! Sounds so lovely loud!







The folks at my lab can hear all my typing work. (I'm hoping they wont be too bothered by the racket).

I use it as USB to replace the dreadful laptop keyboard of my Dell Latitude. My main rig (sig., for gaming) has a cheap-ass Arctosa.

Whoa. Nice first mechanical keyboard!

I have one secret to pass along, though: don't bottom out the keycaps against the housing of the switches, and it should be a nearly silent typing experience. So, get used to just _touching_ the keys instead of pressing them or hitting them. These good mechanical keyboards really highlight the reason why it's called _Touch_ Typing!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. Nice first mechanical keyboard!

I have one secret to pass along, though: don't bottom out the keycaps against the housing of the switches, and it should be a nearly silent typing experience. So, get used to just _touching_ the keys instead of pressing them or hitting them. These good mechanical keyboards really highlight the reason why it's called _Touch_ Typing!

Thanks! Will try to learn that technique








Here's a cellphone pic of it:


----------



## TwoCables

I discovered that the best way to type that way is to make sure to hover the wrists while typing as opposed to keeping them planted on a wrist rest or the desk. Plus, hovering the wrists while typing provides way more freedom of movement which results in allowing you to relax and type with greater precision - not to mention with a much lighter touch!


----------



## thisispatrick

I don't own a mechanical keyboard yet myself but I am interested. So I've come here to the guru's to seek some advice!

I am a gamer and a college student so the keys should be fit for both? I'm not really sure on the whole blue black brown taco red cherry banana switches things so I'm just going to toss that info out there.

Second question is that I looked at the prices of the Filco and Das keyboards and they sit at around the same price. Which brand would you guys suggest I get?

Third question. Is there a brand of mechanical keyboards which also offers some backlighting?

Thanks~!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
I don't own a mechanical keyboard yet myself but I am interested. So I've come here to the guru's to seek some advice!

Another excellent resource is the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
I am a gamer and a college student so the keys should be fit for both? I'm not really sure on the whole blue black brown taco red cherry banana switches things so I'm just going to toss that info out there.

Indeed!

But just for right now, all I will say is that for this application, the Cherry MX Browns are the best choice. But we'll get into much greater detail later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Second question is that I looked at the prices of the Filco and Das keyboards and they sit at around the same price. Which brand would you guys suggest I get?

If you were to get one of these 2, then I recommend thinking about whether or not you'd like the high-gloss finish on the Das boards and then base your decision off that. I mean, they're both really good boards!

But between the Filco Majestouch and Das Model S boards, the ones that have the Cherry MX Browns are the Tactile Touch, and any of the "Silent" Model S boards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Third question. Is there a brand of mechanical keyboards which also offers some backlighting?

Thanks~!

Yeah, but they're very expensive!

http://www.deckkeyboards.com/*









*


----------



## thisispatrick

Thanks TwoCables. Another quick question. I'm more of a typer who likes to rest his wrists on the rest thing. Would this alter my way of typing and then will I need to buy a separate wrist rest? (Because these don't come with fancy wrist rest attachments)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Thanks TwoCables. Another quick question. I'm more of a typer who likes to rest his wrists on the rest thing. Would this alter my way of typing and then will I need to buy a separate wrist rest? (Because these don't come with fancy wrist rest attachments)

Hmm... Well, I've had my Filco Majestouch for just over 2 months (I received it in the mail on March 9th), but I've been touch typing for close to 15 years. Unfortunately, I developed the common habit of keeping my wrists planted on the wrist rest while typing, so I am speaking from experience here when I say that it is much, much, much, much better to hover the wrists. I mean, I am finally seeing for myself why the Microsoft Healthy Computing Guide (and all other similar guides) recommend hovering the wrists while typing.

So, up until I got my Majestouch, I was exactly the same way in that I really liked keeping my wrists on the wrist rest. I felt like I was doing it a much better way than everyone else and also than those guides recommend. But here I am telling you that now that I know the difference, keeping my wrists planted while typing just feels extremely incorrect; it's very restricting in comparison!

Therefore, I am also seeing for myself why it's called a wrist _*rest*_. It's for resting while you're trying to think about what you want to type next (or while you're taking a short break where it would make more sense to rest on the wrist rest as opposed to your lap).

Oh, and the main reason why I never learned how to hover my wrists while I type is because I was afraid of fatigue. But y'know, I don't know how I would ever experience fatigue with this keyboard - it feels impossible.


----------



## thisispatrick

Mnn then on the other hand, what about gaming? Gaming requires very little movement of the hand (I guess you can kind of say that) so do you have any thought on that? If not its alright I've decided on the Filco's as they are a bit cheaper than the Das. Now all I need is to save up some money and maybe sell my Eclipse II while I'm at it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Mnn then on the other hand, what about gaming? Gaming requires very little movement of the hand (I guess you can kind of say that) so do you have any thought on that? If not its alright I've decided on the Filco's as they are a bit cheaper than the Das. Now all I need is to save up some money and maybe sell my Eclipse II while I'm at it.

But the Das boards are being sold with free shipping right now.









Plus, the regulars in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide might be able to direct you to a similar, or superior-quality board for less. I don't know for sure, but I think it's possible.

Anyway, as for gaming - I guess that would require a wrist rest. I haven't played any of my games in a while, but when I really think about it, I don't see how I would play with my wrist hovering the entire time. I think it would suck to do that!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But the Das boards are being sold with free shipping right now.









Plus, the regulars in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide might be able to direct you to a similar, or superior-quality board for less. I don't know for sure, but I think it's possible.

Anyway, as for gaming - I guess that would require a wrist rest. I haven't played any of my games in a while, but when I really think about it, *I don't see how I would play with my wrist hovering the entire time. I think it would suck to do that!*

Haha my point exactly! The Filco's came out to be ~120 where as the Das remained at the ~130







I think I'm done having smudges on my keyboard anyways.


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## Manyak

LOL @ champion of minesweeper









But thisispatrick: don't set yourself to get cherry browns because we say so. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide and see which switch's feel _appeals_ to you most. Lightness/stiffness, crisp/rounded/missing tactile bump, travel distance, springiness, etc.

Once you pick a switch, _then_ pick the keyboard.


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Mnn then on the other hand, what about gaming? Gaming requires very little movement of the hand (I guess you can kind of say that) so do you have any thought on that? If not its alright I've decided on the Filco's as they are a bit cheaper than the Das. Now all I need is to save up some money and maybe sell my Eclipse II while I'm at it.

I have a filco, and yeah you definitely need a wrist rest for gaming. I just use a plain foam one that was very cheap but its very comfortable to use. I also agree that hovering your wrists while typing is much better, I still have to remind myself to do it though because of years of not doing it, but my accuracy and speed increases as soon as I do it, plus its more comfortable to type. At first I thought it would be uncomfortable to type like it but its actually no problem


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
I really cannot complain about the price...

6 x 17" CRT monitors, 2 brand new never been used. (now worthless)
4 x Xerox plain paper Fax machines (not sure what they are worth)
3 drum kits for above
6 x brand new IBM pcmcia 10/100 cards (worthless)
box of pcmcia token ring cards (worthless)
12 compaq non mechanical keyboards (probably worthless)
1 IBM KB-7953 (worthless)
the 4 model Ms and the 6450225

all for Â£1









Well finally got around to checking out all the junk, turns out the 4 ibm keyboards are missing a total of 4 key caps







and 2 cables









but I think I have found a little gem amongst the compaq junk...

A Compaq 11800









So anybody got a dead Model M







or some spare cables?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Well finally got around to checking out all the junk, turns out the 4 ibm keyboards are missing a total of 4 key caps







and 2 cables









but I think I have found a little gem amongst the compaq junk...

A Compaq 11800









So anybody got a dead Model M







or some spare cables?

You can get SDL cables from Unicomp's online store. If you call them up they can probably hook you up with 4 replacement keycaps too. The only catch is that they only have the 1-piece caps.

If you find that you REALLY like the board, they also offer a complete refurbishing service for $30, where they replace all 101 springs with new ones.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
LOL @ champion of minesweeper









But thisispatrick: don't set yourself to get cherry browns because we say so. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide and see which switch's feel _appeals_ to you most. Lightness/stiffness, crisp/rounded/missing tactile bump, travel distance, springiness, etc.

Once you pick a switch, _then_ pick the keyboard.

Mn I know but you see its hard to choose when you haven't actually gotten to feel what they are yourself >.> Therefore I am asking on behalf of the community to point me in the right direction. Plus I don't really know anyone who has a mechanical keyboard to go and try out how it feels. I will go back and read more of the guide in depth. Thanks a bunch you guys.

EDIT: Forgot to thank olli3 for some input towards gaming with these kinds of keyboards.


----------



## .45

I own several, but my current favorite is the Steelseries 7G

-7G
-Das Pro
-Das Elite
-Deck backlit
-Model M
-Cherry 80
-Adesso MKB
-several Filcos.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Mn I know but you see its hard to choose when you haven't actually gotten to feel what they are yourself >.> Therefore I am asking on behalf of the community to point me in the right direction. Plus I don't really know anyone who has a mechanical keyboard to go and try out how it feels. I will go back and read more of the guide in depth. Thanks a bunch you guys.

Oh I know, I'm just saying to try and take the info and use your current knowledge of keyboards to come up with a general idea for yourself. We'll always be here to pick the exact switch type for you at the end, but at least have a rough idea of what you want


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Oh I know, I'm just saying to try and take the info and use your current knowledge of keyboards to come up with a general idea for yourself.

Haha! Its limited, I mean all I've ever owned was a couple of cheap random keyboards and now a Saitek Eclipse II. I'll definitely research more. Do you think that I can buy one off here used? Or is that 35 rep quota still blocking me? >.>


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Haha! Its limited, I mean all I've ever owned was a couple of cheap random keyboards and now a Saitek Eclipse II. I'll definitely research more. Do you think that I can buy one off here used? Or is that 35 rep quota still blocking me? >.>

Nah you can buy even with 0 rep if you find someone selling one, you just can't post a "wanted" thread saying that you're looking for one.

You can check geekhack and ebay too though. A lot of people, myself included, started by buying really cheap mechanical keyboards with the switch types I wanted to try. What's nice about doing it is that you can always resell any boards you get for the same price you paid for them, in case you don't want to keep any. A lot of those old ones have funky layouts but since this would be a "switch finding mission" that shouldn't matter.


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You can get SDL cables from Unicomp's online store. If you call them up they can probably hook you up with 4 replacement keycaps too. The only catch is that they only have the 1-piece caps.

If you find that you REALLY like the board, they also offer a complete refurbishing service for $30, where they replace all 101 springs with new ones.

Lol I am a big fan of the Model M I have 6 others









May look into unicomp but the shipping to the uk is going to be the killer


----------



## lmnop

get someone in America to ship one to you.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Nah you can buy even with 0 rep if you find someone selling one, you just can't post a "wanted" thread saying that you're looking for one.

You can check geekhack and ebay too though. A lot of people, myself included, started by buying really cheap mechanical keyboards with the switch types I wanted to try. What's nice about doing it is that you can always resell any boards you get for the same price you paid for them, in case you don't want to keep any. A lot of those old ones have funky layouts but since this would be a "switch finding mission" that shouldn't matter.

Ah yeah darn :| Right now I'm sitting at this:

Item Subtotal: $135.00
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Promotion Applied -$20.25
Before Tax Total: $114.75
Estimated Tax: $0.00
Order Total:$114.75

For this: http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-silent/
I mean I can always just return it and resell it... hrm...

EDIT: I pulled the trigger. Time to look for a job now







Add me to the list as well!


----------



## Manyak

lol, let us know how you like it


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol, let us know how you like it









Will do obviously!


----------



## ch_123

Attachment 156859

(Click to enlarge)

From left to right - IBM Model M13, IBM Model F, SGI AT-101 (modded with Complicated Blue Alps switches), IBM Model M4-1, Filco Tenkeyless Otaku (with Blue Cherry switches), HHKB Pro.

I'm getting rid of the Filco and M4-1 when I get one of these -










It's a Dolch PAC network sniffer with an OEM Cherry G80-1800 with Blue switches.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Ah yeah darn :| Right now I'm sitting at this:

Item Subtotal: $135.00
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Promotion Applied -$20.25
Before Tax Total: $114.75
Estimated Tax: $0.00
Order Total:$114.75

For this: http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-silent/
I mean I can always just return it and resell it... hrm...

EDIT: I pulled the trigger. Time to look for a job now







Add me to the list as well!









Well, congratulations then! I know that you'll like it. I think you'll finally find using your keyboard to be *fun*.


----------



## Marin

Ordered.

Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click "Otaku"

WASD for FILCO Majestouch


----------



## jbranton

Count me in with a Deck Fire 82-key.


----------



## burningrave101

My new Deck Ice 82-key will be here today







. It will be my first mechanical keyboard so I went with Deck for the 30 day return policy so I can try it out and make sure I like it.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burningrave101* 
My new Deck Ice 82-key will be here today







. It will be my first mechanical keyboard so I went with Deck for the 30 day return policy so I can try it out and make sure I like it.

Excellent keyboard. I've had mine for a few years now. I just ordered a different casing to go around it.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Excellent keyboard. I've had mine for a few years now. I just ordered a different casing to go around it.


You have any trouble with the fact that there is no CTRL key on the right side of the keyboard? I'm a CTRL+T and CTRL+W addict and its driving me nuts lol. Outside of that though I'm really liking the Deck 82-key a lot.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've literally never used the right control or alt, but I only have full sized keyboards anyways. The left ctrl is close enough to press without really leaving home row, the right one isn't really on most keyboards.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Attachment 156859

(Click to enlarge)

From left to right - IBM Model M13, IBM Model F, SGI AT-101 (modded with Complicated Blue Alps switches), IBM Model M4-1, Filco Tenkeyless Otaku (with Blue Cherry switches), HHKB Pro.

I'm getting rid of the Filco and M4-1 when I get one of these -










It's a Dolch PAC network sniffer with an OEM Cherry G80-1800 with Blue switches.


I have something similar to that funky computer in my basement at this very moment. I was told it was an early laptop prototype. I think it had 3.1 or 95 on it or something (it might even be older than that. All I know is that it's an IBM and the keyboard attaches to the front of the monitor so you can carry it). I should go check out the keyboard on it now! lol

Edit: Well, I _had_ something like that. It looks like it was tossed some years ago during a spring cleaning mission. Apparently someone thought it was junk. . . (points blame at the woman lol)


----------



## Captain318

I just picked up 3 IBM model M's they are (1391401 1991 Silver Label) (1391401 1993 Blue Label with Drains) (1390120 1986 Silver Label no LED's) and another (IBM Model M2 1993) Had a M2 already. Got all these for free from my buddy who didn't want them and was about to Pitch them 0_0 . I got lucky too cause they are all very clean and work perfectly. Took them apart and cleaned anyway though LOL 2 of the M's came with 10' PS2 cables and another with the Black AT cable. Been so many years since I typed on these. 5lbs of Typing greatness lol

So I own

3 IBM Model M's
2 IBM Model M2's


----------



## Phaedrus2129

That 1986 might be worth something. The very earliest models are dated November 85, so one from 86 is not something you see every day. Take some pics and ask over at Geekhack.org.


----------



## Captain318

The date on the 1390120 is ( April 4th 1986 ) its written on the label like (04APR*86) I tried to take a pic of the label but my camera is poo

Added a Pic


----------



## Phaedrus2129

That's an oldy.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
That's an oldy.









Oldie but Goodie. These Keyboards are still fantastic today. Just dont care for the color lol


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burningrave101* 
You have any trouble with the fact that there is no CTRL key on the right side of the keyboard? I'm a CTRL+T and CTRL+W addict and its driving me nuts lol. Outside of that though I'm really liking the Deck 82-key a lot.

I've always used the left CTRL key even on standard keyboards.


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain318* 
The date on the 1390120 is ( April 4th 1986 ) its written on the label like (04APR*86) I tried to take a pic of the label but my camera is poo

Added a Pic

jealous









very nice man, I would love to get my hands on the one in the far back. I have a 89 silver lable.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
I've always used the left CTRL key even on standard keyboards.

Well it may just be that I learned to type incorrectly but for me I got used to dropping my right pinkie down to hit the the right side CTRL when using key combos that involve keys on the left side of the board. With the left CTRL key you sorta have to stretch to hit the T key and it throws me off a bit when typing but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burningrave101* 
Well it may just be that I learned to type incorrectly but for me I got used to dropping my right pinkie down to hit the the right side CTRL when using key combos that involve keys on the left side of the board. With the left CTRL key you sorta have to stretch to hit the T key and it throws me off a bit when typing but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Just use your left hand to press Left Ctrl for _Ctrl+T_. Of course, I do realize that it is the only Ctrl key on the board.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I have something similar to that funky computer in my basement at this very moment. I was told it was an early laptop prototype. I think it had 3.1 or 95 on it or something (it might even be older than that. All I know is that it's an IBM and the keyboard attaches to the front of the monitor so you can carry it). I should go check out the keyboard on it now! lol

Edit: Well, I _had_ something like that. It looks like it was tossed some years ago during a spring cleaning mission. Apparently someone thought it was junk. . . (points blame at the woman lol)

You mean one of these -










They used Alps plate-spring switches and are supposedly quite nice to type on.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain318* 
I just picked up 3 IBM model M's they are (1391401 1991 Silver Label) (1391401 1993 Blue Label with Drains) (1390120 1986 Silver Label no LED's) and another (IBM Model M2 1993) Had a M2 already. Got all these for free from my buddy who didn't want them and was about to Pitch them 0_0 . I got lucky too cause they are all very clean and work perfectly. Took them apart and cleaned anyway though LOL 2 of the M's came with 10' PS2 cables and another with the Black AT cable. Been so many years since I typed on these. 5lbs of Typing greatness lol

So I own

3 IBM Model M's
2 IBM Model M2's

Nice haul. Note however that the M2s are very unreliable due to some crazy capacitor problems. There's a guide on Geekhack for fixing them if one ever screws up on you...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
The very earliest models are dated November 85

Earliest I've seen is a September 1985 3161 Terminal variant. I'm pretty sure I've seen an Industrial from October 1985 as well.


----------



## thisispatrick

Mine comes in tomorrow. I'm so excited.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
You mean one of these -










They used Alps plate-spring switches and are supposedly quite nice to type on.

It was similar to that (not exact though, but close enough). I really wish I had it still just for the keyboard


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
That 1986 might be worth something. The very earliest models are dated November 85, so one from 86 is not something you see every day. Take some pics and ask over at Geekhack.org.

Generally speaking, the original IBM models are worth more than the Lexmark models, by maybe $5-$10. The only time there's a significant price hike is if it's NIB, a SpaceSaver (Mini), or Industrial.

All the other IBM boards are different models (M2, M5, M13, etc) and their value can either be really high or almost nothing.


----------



## voixdelion

cables for the model M's can be found on ebay from 6-12 bucks and I may some caps, which ones are you needing?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Generally speaking, the original IBM models are worth more than the Lexmark models, by maybe $5-$10. The only time there's a significant price hike is if it's NIB, a SpaceSaver (Mini), or Industrial.

Which is stupid, because in many ways, the Lexmark ones are superior.


----------



## BreakDown

i have a question.

are there any mechanical keyboards that dont produce lots of noise? and are there any with "flat" keys?

flat keys example:


----------



## voixdelion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Which is stupid, because in many ways, the Lexmark ones are superior.

Out of curiosity, in what ways?


----------



## ch_123

There are quiet mechanical keyboards - in particular ones that use Cherry MX Brown switches, or Topre switches. Common keyboards that use these include -

Cherry -
Filco Tactile Touch
Das S Silent

Topre -
Realforce 87U/103U
HHKB Pro

There are flat key ones - the Cherry ML (supposedly quite mediocre), but I don't know why you'd want them... mechanical switches activate about half way down the travel of the key, so they're as 'quick' as flat scissor switches.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
There are quiet mechanical keyboards - in particular ones that use Cherry MX Brown switches, or Topre switches. Common keyboards that use these include -

Cherry -
Filco Tactile Touch
Das S Silent

Topre -
Realforce 87U/103U
HHKB Pro

There are flat key ones - the Cherry ML (supposedly quite mediocre), but I don't know why you'd want them... mechanical switches activate about half way down the travel of the key, so they're as 'quick' as flat scissor switches.

many thanks. ill take a llok at them, i wanna buy a mechanical keyboard sometime in the future.

i like flat keys because i really like the tactile feeback. its easier for me to type with flat keys. dont know why.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
many thanks. ill take a llok at them, i wanna buy a mechanical keyboard sometime in the future.

i like flat keys because i really like the tactile feeback. its easier for me to type with flat keys. dont know why.

One of the nice things about mechanical keyboards like the ones that ch_123 mentioned is actually the tactile feedback.

Up until I got into mechanical keyboards (or more accurately, up until I got my first and only mechanical board 2Â½ months ago), I strongly preferred typing on my mom's laptop (a Sony Vaio with a 2.8 GHz Pentium 4) just because of the way the keys responded and because of how quiet they were. I don't know what switch type my mom's laptop uses, but it certainly has a feel that I like and that I couldn't really stop thinking about when I would use my keyboard.

So then I ended up trying out the Razer Lycosa which I really liked in comparison to my old, cheap membrane board (here's a picture of it I found on the internet). But I think I liked it just because it was new, y'know? I mean, it had never been used, so it was as snappy as a membrane board could be. However, I still strongly preferred typing on my mom's laptop.

Then one day I decided to replace the Lycosa with something else, and I ended up learning about mechanical keyboards. I resisted quite strongly at first and I even scoffed at them. But I eventually bought the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO. The typing experience on this thing far exceeds the typing experience I get with my mom's laptop because I don't have to press the keys all the way down, and plus there's a nice spring inside each switch that works *with* me, not _against_ me. This is because it is just springy enough to provide a perfect amount of resistance, and the result is a significantly superior typing experience. Or really, it's just a significantly superior keypressing experience; I even find myself enjoying single keypresses, such as navigating my BIOS or something.

So due to the way these keyboards feel and respond, they don't feel as deep as they look. This is because the keys don't have to be pressed all the way down to actuate: they only need to be pressed approximately _halfway_ down!

Therefore, I no longer care about using those flat keyboards to get the feel I want: I get all that plus a whole lot _more_ goodness out of this mechanical keyboard.

But as far as quiet keyboards go: the sound of mechanical keyboards like the Das Model S "Silent" boards and the Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch boards (or really, almost any good mechanical keyboard fitted with the Cherry MX Browns) is dictated by how hard you type. If you're constantly bottoming out every single key, then it's definitely going to make noise. But if you can type gently and almost never bottom out (which should be super easy with the Cherry MX Brown boards), then the board will be very quiet. (But it can never be rubber-quiet.)

So I recommend using YouTube to look up anything related to mechanical keyboards, like "mechanical keyboard", "cherry mx blues", "cherry mx browns", "filco majestouch", "topre realforce", "IBM Model M", "Unicomp Customizer 104", "Unicomp SpaceSaver 104", etc. After a while of watching these videos, you'll end up with a clearer idea of which switch you think you will like the most, and you might even have a good idea of which keyboards you will consider. You see, the best thing to do is to choose the switch type first, and then choose a keyboard that has those switches.


----------



## BreakDown

I see. It does sound VERY nice.

I am confident i will recieve a good keyboard, i just have trouble finding which one would fit me better. I cannot try them out at any store, since this type of market is really small in Spain and store do not display them at all.

ill check out the videos on youtube.

many thanks.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voixdelion* 
Out of curiosity, in what ways?

There's a big thread on Geekhack about this, but the low down is as follows -

There are four generations of Model M -

The first generation ones (1985 - 1989) are the heaviest ones, and are considered to have the best quality casings.

The second generation ones (1989 - 1992) did away with the stabilizer bars on all the large keys except for the space bar and used special inserts instead... this actually made these keys less wobbly. They also had a thinner backplate which made the keyboard lighter than it's predecessors. There were also some internal changes to the circuitry.

The third generation ones (1992 - 1996, with a few made as late as 1999) were the original Lexmark ones, and included drainage channels inside the keyboard which fed out to holes underneath the case at the front of the keyboard. Otherwise they were the same as the 2nd generation. Some were made without detachable cables.

The fourth generation ones (1995 - present day) had a redesigned case which did way with the speaker grille and removed the possibility of having a detachable cable. Most, if not all, of these examples were made with a different plastic to the earlier models and thus aren't really up to the same standard. IIRC, they also had a thinner backplate. They retained the drainage channes of the third generation design.

Supposedly either the second or third generation design added in more internal supports, but I'm not too sure about this.

As for the best one? There's a case to be made for the oldest ones being the best, but I personally would go for the drainage channels and lack of stabilizer bars of the third generation one...

An important point to make is that, assuming you find samples in good condition, there is no real difference in the feel of the buckling spring mechanism between the first three generations. It is often considered that the fourth generation wasn't as stiff as the earlier ones, and this can be a bonus or a negative depending on your point of view.


----------



## thisispatrick

Guys... I just got my Das Keyboard Silent M. I've had it for a minute now and its already dusty... I don't know what I'm going to do about the dust problem but I'm going to just ignore it for now.

I will be doing a little review later on after I get the chance to upload some pics. As for now. Typing on this is pretty damn fun. I think I'm in love. Still getting the hang of not bottoming out keys at the moment but I'm sure I will get it soon!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


I see. It does sound VERY nice.

I am confident i will recieve a good keyboard, i just have trouble finding which one would fit me better. I cannot try them out at any store, since this type of market is really small in Spain and store do not display them at all.

ill check out the videos on youtube.

many thanks.


You're quite welcome.

I admit that I very much wanted to try some keyboards before I made my final purchase, but after extensively using YouTube to watch and listen to people using their mechanical keyboards as well as just asking many questions, I soon found myself no longer needing to try any keyboards out before buying them; it was as if I had already done that quite thoroughly. I mean, those videos alone gave me a clear enough idea of how the keyboards will both sound and _feel_.

So I guess what I am saying is that I think the more research you do, the happier you'll be with the keyboard you decide to buy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Guys... I just got my Das Keyboard Silent M. I've had it for a minute now and its already dusty... I don't know what I'm going to do about the dust problem but I'm going to just ignore it for now.

I will be doing a little review later on after I get the chance to upload some pics. As for now. Typing on this is pretty damn fun. I think I'm in love. Still getting the hang of not bottoming out keys at the moment but I'm sure I will get it soon!


Ha, awesome! I'm really glad that you like it! Just remember to hover those wrists while typing and also practice typing very gently!


----------



## Captain318

My 93 Model M is made by IBM and is blue label and has drains. Everything I have read says it should be a Lexmark. How is this? Out of my entire pick of of these M's this 93 is my favorite


----------



## ch_123

All US-made Model Ms made from 1991 onwards were made by Lexmark, but Lexmark didn't really start branding the ones they made for IBM till about 1993. So yeah, you will see some Model Ms made by Lexmark with nothing on them to indicate this.










Here's a label from a Dell-branded Model M showing early Lexmark branding.


----------



## Captain318

All I can tell ya is the Front and rear are marked IBM. No Lexmark anywhere on it. Puzzling


----------



## ch_123

Looking at clickykeyboards.com, that seems to have been pretty common -










But nonetheless, they were made by Lexmark and not by IBM themselves.

Lexmark was formed by IBM divesting their printer/typewriter/keyboard manufacturing arm, and IIRC, they had permission to brand all their stuff as IBM for the first few years of their operation. It's a bit like the way Lenovo Thinkpads originally had IBM branding and very little to indicate that they were not made by IBM.


----------



## Tator Tot

I should throw my hat in here:

Matias Tactile Pro 2.0
ABS M1
Cherry G80-3600 
Majestouch Linear Force NKRO
Majestouch Tactile Touch NKRO
Majestouch Tactile Click "Otaku" NKRO


----------



## MLJS54

I caved in again and got a Tenkeyless Linear







Will post pics when it arrives.

This will be my 4th mechanical. Thus far I've tried Tenkeyless w/ cherry browns, a Dell AT101W and a SteelSeries 7G. 7G was my favorite.


----------



## KipH

Oh Oh Oh!! Me too.

Got me an I-rocks kr 6230 with nice brown cherries. Loving it's odd layout too.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


Oh Oh Oh!! Me too.

Got me an I-rocks kr 6230 with nice brown cherries. Loving it's odd layout too.










I know!

If it wasn't for the stupid /? key I'd love it


----------



## jemping

I got an ABS-M1


----------



## ripster

My two favorites (my Realforce 87U was modded but looks externally like any other).

IBM Model M Space Saving "Mini" with APL programming language keys and converted to USB with detachable cable.
Filco Blue Cherry modded with Double Shot keys and sandblasted Aluminum Esc key.


----------



## Marin

They need LCD's.


----------



## ripster




----------



## Manyak

ripster is such a showoff!


----------



## lmnop

did you make that 2 key pad out of lego and deck keycaps? what do they function as? love that track.


----------



## Marin

Mechanical Arc Reactor?


----------



## ripster

It is a CST LaserTrac trackball. Modding instructions on how to build the switches are here.










To the Mods: Sorry for the trackball diversion but since you asked.... ;-)


----------



## Artemis

I have a Filco Tenkeyless Otaku Cherry Blue here.


----------



## Manyak

Haha, nice to see you get one


----------



## videoman5

Might as well sign me up. I have a black Unicomp Customiser 104 inbound. Fairly excited!


----------



## yayitsdan

Sign me up. Black model M









I just got some blank keys for it too. Here some pics:


----------



## Phaedrus2129

That's an M13. Nice find.


----------



## jimwest

Not mechanical, but I have a Happy Hacking Lite 2 on the way. I love my MX Blues, but I wanted to get a second, smaller keyboard for my laptop.

Anyone have any experience with these keyboards? I checked out some videos and reviews, they seem pretty nice. Really digging the layout too.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Not mechanical, but I have a Happy Hacking Lite 2 on the way. I love my MX Blues, but I wanted to get a second, smaller keyboard for my laptop.

Anyone have any experience with these keyboards? I checked out some videos and reviews, they seem pretty nice. Really digging the layout too.


Never used one, but I know that I want one







jealous


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Not mechanical, but I have a Happy Hacking Lite 2 on the way. I love my MX Blues, but I wanted to get a second, smaller keyboard for my laptop.

Anyone have any experience with these keyboards? I checked out some videos and reviews, they seem pretty nice. Really digging the layout too.


The keyboard enthusiast crowd tends to hate them, from what I've seen. Not sure why. I guess they judge it relative to its cousin, the Pro.


----------



## nijikon5

Add a ABS M1 and Cherry G80 3494 to my list of KBs. ( Already on the list with a Filco and 7G ).


----------



## reaper~

Can I join please?







Just got it today and man, I love the feel of this thing and it's heavy! Maybe I won't be going back to G19 again.









Majestouch Tactile Touch "Otaku" with Cherry Brown switches.


----------



## brodie337

I'd just like to update my membership. I've recently bought myself a SIIG MiniTouch (not the crappy rubber dome one) and a Filco Otaku Tenkeyless with Cherry Browns. (Say that ten times quickly!)


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otterclock*


The keyboard enthusiast crowd tends to hate them, from what I've seen. Not sure why. I guess they judge it relative to its cousin, the Pro.


Supposedly it uses particularly bad rubber domes.


----------



## brodie337

Anyone interested in the very hard to find, but very compact SIIG minitouch, a GeekHack member has come across a decent sized batch of them and is selling them as a GeekHack Space Saver.

I know this isn't GeekHack, but it does give you a shot at owning one of these very nice little keyboards.

http://5k177.com/more/


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Can I join please?







Just got it today and man, I love the feel of this thing and it's heavy! Maybe I won't be going back to G19 again.









Majestouch Tactile Touch "Otaku" with Cherry Brown switches.










What cover is that? Assuming that's your picture.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
What cover is that? Assuming that's your picture.

Probably this.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...oofs&pid=rfmek


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
What cover is that? Assuming that's your picture.

Yup, that's mine alright and it's the keyboard roof from Elite Keyboards. Marin beat me to it.


----------



## Maytan

Thanks guys! That's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## CJRhoades

Add me to the list! Just bought my first mechanical, a Das Model S Ultimate. Will provide pics when it arrives later this week.


----------



## groundzero9

I got the blues


----------



## Foxdie

My new das!


----------



## Maytan

^Great pictures! Can't wait for mine to get from EMA.


----------



## Crazy9000

Here's a pic of my keyboards


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Here's a pic of my keyboards


Which is your fav?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Which is your fav?

Well I only just got the topre so I'll reserve judgment for a month or two. The deck has been excellent for gaming, and the Das is a joy to type on. If I could only have one, I would take the Deck.


----------



## lmnop

we have the same Das Ultimate









nice answer lol


----------



## Crazy9000

I wish the red lights showed up a little better in the picture of the Deck. I only just got my camera, and haven't quite figured out how to focus it properly yet, lol.


----------



## lmnop

try taking a picture in the Dark.

Deck 82 Fire


----------



## Maytan




----------



## lmnop

did they repair it or send you a new one?


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


did they repair it or send you a new one?


Support told me they were sending me a new one, but I checked this one over anyway. It's definitely new, as it lacks the scratch that was underneath the 'daskeyboard' logo on the old one. (I don't even know how it got there either..)


----------



## lmnop

nothing squeaky? was the box opened, did someone check each key to make sure before sending it out?


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


nothing squeaky? was the box opened, did someone check each key to make sure before sending it out?


Nothing squeaky. The box doesn't appear to have been opened, everything was in its rightful place. As far as I know, nobody checked the keys.


----------



## CJRhoades

My Das finally arrived!

Pics:

















I love almost everything about it. Only thing I don't like is how thick and bulky the cord is. That's definitely not a big issue though. The key clicks are LOUD. Much more so than I thought they would be. I love it but it annoys the crap out of my dad.

My typing speed increased about 5 WPM from my old keyboard the first time I tried a speed typing test so now I can do about 105 WPM. Unfortunately, I also made about twice as many mistakes. Hopefully it won't take me too long to adjust to this beauty.


----------



## Crazy9000

If it's too loud, you can try to get used to not bottoming out the keys. Press a key down slowly until it clicks. If you learn how to only press the key that far, the only noise will be that tiny click, so it won't be so loud.

Personally I don't mind the noise so haven't bothered, lol.


----------



## Marin

I love the noise. <3

And blank keys are awesome.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I love the noise. <3

And blank keys are awesome.

Exactly this. My dad will just have to deal with it


----------



## brodie337

I got a SIIG Minitouch the other day. Fantastic feel, VERY crisp, and VERY loud, especially after my rubber dampened Cherry Browns in the Filco.

It's a great little keyboard, not the prettiest, but a nice enough layout and a very small form factor.

Available here:
http://5k177.com/more/


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
I got a SIIG Minitouch the other day. Fantastic feel, VERY crisp, and VERY loud, especially after my rubber dampened Cherry Browns in the Filco.

It's a great little keyboard, not the prettiest, but a nice enough layout and a very small form factor.

Available here:
http://5k177.com/more/

there is one on eBay for $29


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
My Das finally arrived!

Pics:
http://i49.tinypic.com/28ntsg.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/2pqkl8z.jpg

I love almost everything about it. Only thing I don't like is how thick and bulky the cord is. That's definitely not a big issue though. The key clicks are LOUD. Much more so than I thought they would be. I love it but it annoys the crap out of my dad.

My typing speed increased about 5 WPM from my old keyboard the first time I tried a speed typing test so now I can do about 105 WPM. Unfortunately, I also made about twice as many mistakes. Hopefully it won't take me too long to adjust to this beauty.

That's the sound of you bottoming out the keys. The clicks of the Cherry MX Blues are much quieter than that.

Try this: press a key down very slowly and listen to the sound. Now compare that to the sound of your current normal use. That sound of the key being pressed slowly is how quiet it can be when you're not bottoming out.

So in other words, the sound you're hearing is always described as "clacky". But "clicky" refers to the sound that the switch itself makes.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's the sound of you bottoming out the keys. The clicks of the Cherry MX Blues are much quieter than that.

Try this: press a key down very slowly and listen to the sound. Now compare that to the sound of your current normal use. That sound of the key being pressed slowly is how quiet it can be when you're not bottoming out.

So in other words, the sound you're hearing is always described as "clacky". But "clicky" refers to the sound that the switch itself makes.

Yea, that was the first thing I tried when I took it out of the box. I'm not hitting the keys very hard but am bottoming them out so the click from the switch and the bottoming out sound are roughly the same volume. It just feels so loud to me because my previous keyboard was almost completely silent.

Going back and typing on the old board feels so mushy now though. I understand why you guys say you could never go back...


----------



## lmnop

Alps and Buckling Spring are much louder. I like the noise but I have been using mechanical keyboards for years and my ears don't even hear them anymore. my boyfriend thought my keyboard was so loud he bought me a Microsoft Comfort Curve.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
Alps and Buckling Spring are much louder. I like the noise but I have been using mechanical keyboards for years and my ears don't even hear them anymore. my boyfriend thought my keyboard was so loud he bought me a Microsoft Comfort Curve.

Haha, that's hilarious! (and quite sweet of him, might I add)


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
Haha, that's hilarious! (and quite sweet of him, might I add)

sweet yes but I don't like it. I smile in his face and call him an ******* in my head.


----------



## Hawk777th

Add me I have an Ultimate Das Keyboard aswell best keyboard ever!


----------



## lmnop

my great master plan is when I buy my next mechanical keyboard my Das is sliding over to my other computer and the Comfort Curve will be right next to it with the USB cable over my desk but not plugged in









Michael Scofield has nothing on me.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


sweet yes but I don't like it. I smile in his face and call him an ******* in my head.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


my great master plan is when I buy my next mechanical keyboard my Das is sliding over to my other computer and the Comfort Curve will be right next to it with the USB cable over my desk but not plugged in









Michael Scofield has nothing on me.


Genius!


----------



## Lionmaster

i nabbed 2 ibm model m keyboards one from 1987 and one from 1990 ill post pics to prove later when i get ahold of my camera


----------



## brodie337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
there is one on eBay for $29

My god that thing is filthy.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brodie337* 
My god that thing is filthy.

That'll clean right up. Cheap compared to the $100 geekhack was selling them for (not the exact number but close).

But, at least the Geekhack ones are pretty much new and clean, and come with sweet keys.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


That'll clean right up. Cheap compared to the $100 geekhack was selling them for (not the exact number but close).

But, at least the Geekhack ones are pretty much new and clean, and come with sweet keys.


By sweet you mean bright green?









Geekhackers nauseate me sometimes with they're color choices. I mean seriously, baby blue keys? Bright pastel colors and horrible beige to name a few. LOL I remember seeing someone swap out a full black keyboard's keys with old beige ones because he though the black was too 'boring' or 'stock' or something like that. He ended up with almost all beige keys and a few black ones left behind that didn't fit.









/rant









Back on topic, those keys will clean up really nicely. It'll probably have to be taken apart, but soaking in soapy water will take all that dirt off. Wipe of the keys with isopropyl alcohol and they'll be really clean.


----------



## brodie337

The GeekHack one is brand new, and it comes with all the original keys as well as the green ones.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've been thinking of a way to silence my keyboard for a while now, it's just to loud at night with the keys bottoming out









Anyway I just got finished trying the rubber washer mod







Sound is perfect now, no noise from bottoming out at all, just the click









I'm not sure if I like how the keys feel though, the washers are a lot thinner than in the picture so it doesn't effect the travel much and they don't feel mushy, quite firm actually but it feels weird :l

I think it would be much better with proper rubber washers instead of slicing up those rubber HD grommet things but they are all I had laying around.


----------



## lmnop

Simple Green is a organic solvent that can bring any keyboard back to life. the rollover on the Siig minitouch isn't very good you can't play video games with it at all. it's more of a collectible. it doesn't matter now it went up to $41 on eBay and that is to much for me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
I've been thinking of a way to silence my keyboard for a while now, it's just to loud at night with the keys bottoming out









Anyway I just got finished trying the rubber washer mod







Sound is perfect now, no noise from bottoming out at all, just the click









I'm not sure if I like how the keys feel though, the washers are a lot thinner than in the picture so it doesn't effect the travel much and they don't feel mushy, quite firm actually but it feels weird :l

I think it would be much better with proper rubber washers instead of slicing up those rubber HD grommet things but they are all I had laying around.










Not a half bad idea man.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
I've been thinking of a way to silence my keyboard for a while now, it's just to loud at night with the keys bottoming out









Anyway I just got finished trying the rubber washer mod







Sound is perfect now, no noise from bottoming out at all, just the click









I'm not sure if I like how the keys feel though, the washers are a lot thinner than in the picture so it doesn't effect the travel much and they don't feel mushy, quite firm actually but it feels weird :l

I think it would be much better with proper rubber washers instead of slicing up those rubber HD grommet things but they are all I had laying around.










You can also use Dental Bands:

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:8857


----------



## brodie337

I've had alot of success with dental bands on my Filco with Browns. The ones I have are just the right height to catch the end of the stroke and stop the clack of bottoming out, with out being noticeable if you aren't.

I don't know if you'll be able to find them, but the white packet that has a cartoon picture of a moose on the front is the one I use.

The bands are too large to fit snug on the stem under the keycap, but I just sat them on top of the switch so they sat loosely around the stem, and its been great for the few months I've had the board.


----------



## MLJS54

Back at it...

Now just to have the Xai again my setup will be complete

Btw, anybody know a trick/program to get the Windows key back on the left side? I'm too used to Windows hotkeys on the left side to use the right so I would like to remap and swap the two keys.

Edit - also are the key caps on the 7G the same on the Filcos? Asking to see if I can get those l33t lavender WASD keys off elite that are all the rage these days


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Back at it...

Now just to have the Xai again my setup will be complete

Btw, anybody know a trick/program to get the Windows key back on the left side? I'm too used to Windows hotkeys on the left side to use the right so I would like to remap and swap the two keys.

Edit - also are the key caps on the 7G the same on the Filcos? Asking to see if I can get those l33t lavender WASD keys off elite that are all the rage these days


















no. they will fit but they may not have the same profile.

left fn key on the steelseries 7G cannot be remapped.


----------



## lmnop

lavender W, S, A, D should be alright.


----------



## godofdeath

those things look like the lifesavers or chewy round lifesavers lol


----------



## Crazy9000

The browns seem to be a good typing to game tradeoff.


----------



## gordesky1

i should be getting my abs m1 in a week









just order one off ebay for 41$ shipped wish i would've knew about the newegg deal 2months back.. but owell 41$ isint bad for this keyboard hopefully.

so when i get it i let you know









this will be my first mechanical keyboard









got tired of rubber membrane keyboards sense they feel like crap after couple months of use lol just don't feel the same when they was new..

keyboard i switch too in the mean time is the gateway 2000 anykey which i herd was close too mechanical sense it uses maxi switchs and was made by them from what it says on the back of the board. i know its much better than today membranes sense i own a good bit of them and this beats them by a long way for the key feel and noise.

and whats pretty neat it has macros and remap keys and works pretty good too just like the logitech g15 but much better keyboard.


----------



## ch_123

Gateway Anykeys use rubber domes with silders on top of them. They are a definite improvement over contemporary rubber domes, but just about any mechanical keyboard will beat them.


----------



## gordesky1

ya i know it blows my saitek out of the water for key sound and the feel when you push the keys down..

pretty much why im using it till i get my m1 lol


----------



## Shingetsu

Filco Tenkeyless Tactile Click "Otaku" + Red esc, and Blue wasd keys.

Im in.


----------



## Marin

Now I've got two mechanical keyboards.

- Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click Otaku 
- Happy Hacking Professional 2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Now I've got two mechanical keyboards.

- Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click Otaku 
- Happy Hacking Professional 2


NEAD MOAR!

I'm going to downside to 2 very soon; keep my M1 and sell the rest to pick up a Deck legend.

I just can't decide between Ice or Toxic. 
I don't know if I'll like MX-Clear switches; but I do like the sound of stiffer browns.

On the other hand; I do know the blacks are not really "the best" for me to Type on, I could work with it. 
And I do love me some green.


----------



## barrysgoods

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Now I've got two mechanical keyboards.

- Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click Otaku 
- Happy Hacking Professional 2


Why would you need both?


----------



## Marin

Well, if I include my M1 then I have three







. So updating my list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


- Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click Otaku 
- Happy Hacking Professional 2
- ABS M1



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


NEAD MOAR!

I'm going to downside to 2 very soon; keep my M1 and sell the rest to pick up a Deck legend.

I just can't decide between Ice or Toxic. 
I don't know if I'll like MX-Clear switches; but I do like the sound of stiffer browns.

On the other hand; I do know the blacks are not really "the best" for me to Type on, I could work with it. 
And I do love me some green.



Anyways, if I had to choose between those two switches I'd go with MX Clears.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


Why would you need both?


HHKB for my MBP.


----------



## lmnop

I like the Frost but I wish it came in Linear


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


I like the Frost but I wish it came in Linear










Are the frost and ice that different?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Are the frost and ice that different?

nope. I am ashamed to admit I like the Logitech Illuminated White backlighting.










Deck is much nicer.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Are the frost and ice that different?

Frost = Normal size
Ice = Mini 84key


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Frost = Normal size
Ice = Mini 84key

They sell a full size Ice man. The only 82 key they still sell is the Ice, but it's not the only way you can purchase it.

www.deckkeyboards.com


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
They sell a full size Ice man. The only 82 key they still sell is the Ice, but it's not the only way you can purchase it.

www.deckkeyboards.com

Nevermind; you're right.

When I think of the Ice though; I think of the Mini.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
no. they will fit but they may not have the same profile.

left fn key on the steelseries 7G cannot be remapped.

Thanks Imnop

Is it possible to remap the actual hotkeys within windows then to the function key? i.e. still keep the fn key as is since you cannot change it but change Win + D and Win + R to Fn + D and Fn + R?

Everything I have googled so far seems to indicate that you can only either enable or disable them via a registry tweak. This true?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Thanks Imnop

Is it possible to remap the actual hotkeys within windows then to the function key? i.e. still keep the fn key as is since you cannot change it but change Win + D and Win + R to Fn + D and Fn + R?

Everything I have googled so far seems to indicate that you can only either enable or disable them via a registry tweak. This true?

no. the Fn key doesn't send a scan code so it's not recognized by Windows. I think the only way to change it is to re-write the firmware.

when the Das Model S was launched a member at geekhack managed to do some soldering to turn the Fn Key back to Windows.

if it bothers you that much you should return it and buy a Filco Majestouch Linear Force or Deck Legend 105 instead. I would start using the right Windows Key your brain will get used to it.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
no. the Fn key doesn't send a scan code so it's not recognized by Windows. I think the only way to change it is to re-write the firmware.

when the Das Model S was launched a member at geekhack managed to do some soldering to turn the Fn Key back to Windows.

if it bothers you that much you should return it and buy a Filco Majestouch Linear Force or Deck Legend 105 instead. I would start using the right Windows Key your brain will get used to it.

Thanks. I am just going to stick it out the 7G since I got for cheap and have no other complaints







I am however thinking of getting a tenkeyless one (either linear Deck or Filco) for my home pc and using the 7G at work.


----------



## Hand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
...also are the key caps on the 7G the same on the Filcos? Asking to see if I can get those l33t lavender WASD keys off elite that are all the rage these days









The lavender WASD keys are the same height as stock 7g keys, but have slightly wider/broader "faces". They fit more tightly and feel more a bit more stable than the 7g keys.


----------



## lmnop

of course they are compatible but my original concerns were the profile and I was right they are not aligned they also look bigger and taller than the other keys on the row.

MLJS54 I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Hand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
of course they are compatible but my original concerns were the profile and I was right they are not aligned they also look bigger and taller than the other keys on the row.

As I said, the lavender WASD keys have "wider/broader 'faces.'" If by "profile" you mean the angle of the keys relative to the board, then they are identical to stock 7g keys. The key edges are exactly the same height:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
MLJS54 I wouldn't buy them.

I touch type around 70wpm and don't have any functional issues with the keys. If MLJS54 admires the look and can endure wearing the "girly man" label, $7 isn't a terribly risky investment.


----------



## lmnop

I wouldn't buy them because the legends are bigger than the stock keycaps on the steelseries 7G, not the same plastics, printing or font and I personally don't like the lavender colour.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm a bit colorblind so they just look like light blue to me, so are cool.

lol


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I'm a bit colorblind so they just look like light blue to me, so are cool.

lol

lavender.. <sticks a finger in her mouth> are you man enough?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
lavender.. <sticks a finger in her mouth> are you man enough?

I'm man enough for blue keycaps.


----------



## lmnop

your avatar holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Crazy9000

I need to dig up the second pic I took where my cat is curled up asleep.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I need to dig up the second pic I took where my cat is curled up asleep.

hmm.. here are some suggestions for a new avatar


----------



## Hand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
I wouldn't buy them because the legends are bigger than the stock keycaps on the steelseries 7G, not the same plastics, printing or font and I personally don't like the lavender colour.

Yeah, in some ways they look like (girly) rogue keys that invaded the keyboard w/o a permit.

Other differences:

- lavender wasd are slightly smoother than textured 7g
- they sound a bit different because of the different plastic (and size)
- they wobble less than 7g (and are harder to remove, although still easy with keycap puller)

If one can figure out how to navigate Korean and Chinese auction sites, there are non-lavender options:


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, see now for the WASD cluster, I'd love orange, silver, white, even gray or even perhaps yellow (or maybe even red to match the Esc key). But lavender? No. *Edit:* I just thought of Military Green too! That would be nice.

Hey, actually I wouldn't mind really shiny gold WASD keys either. Or, crystal clear (no sculpted stuff inside, please), like perfectly clear ice cubes.


----------



## Hand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I'm a bit colorblind so they just look like light blue to me, so are cool.

They appear baby blue in my pic because my camera (or color settings) are wack. This is about what they look like in real life:


----------



## Crazy9000

I can't see light or dark reds and greens, so they're still blue







. I've got the blank HHKB ones on the arrow keys of my realforce, the pic should be a few pages back. Aren't they the same color?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I can't see light or dark reds and greens, so they're still blue







. I've got the blank HHKB ones on the arrow keys of my realforce, the pic should be a few pages back. Aren't they the same color?

Indeed they are. Both are considered to be Lavender.


----------



## Hand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I can't see light or dark reds and greens, so they're still blue







. I've got the blank HHKB ones on the arrow keys of my realforce, the pic should be a few pages back. Aren't they the same color?

I think they're probably identical if the product pics at Elite Keyboards are anything to go by. Your picture and mine make the keys look lighter and bluer (or mine does, anyway).


----------



## gordesky1

add me in









abs m1 just got it a day ago and love it its like my hands was already used too it sense im typing faster with it and pretty much not even looking at the keyboard.

and also feels and works nice while gaming.

and wow didn't think it was gonna be this solid and i really love how it feels and sounds.

best 40$ i ever spent on a keyboard







got it on ebay buy it now price and guy said he ony used it for a month but got a deal on a filco and it sure looks like it was ony used for a month sense it looks brand new.

also does anyone know why this keyboard doesn't like too be used with a ps/2 adapter? all it does is just keeps flashing.

heres a pic which every buddy knows what it looks like but owell lol









By gordesky1 at 2010-06-25


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gordesky1* 
add me in









abs m1 just got it a day ago and love it its like my hands was already used too it sense im typing faster with it and pretty much not even looking at the keyboard.

and also feels and works nice while gaming.

and wow didn't think it was gonna be this solid and i really love how it feels and sounds.

best 40$ i ever spent on a keyboard







got it on ebay buy it now price and guy said he ony used it for a month but got a deal on a filco and it sure looks like it was ony used for a month sense it looks brand new.

also does anyone know why this keyboard doesn't like too be used with a ps/2 adapter? all it does is just keeps flashing.

heres a pic which every buddy knows what it looks like but owell lol

[URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3452/dscf1028n.jpg//IMG]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3452/dscf1028n.jpg//IMG[/URL]]
By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gordesky1]gordesky1[/URL] at 2010-06-25
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]

Some PS/2-> usb adapters are designed better than others. You won't have any advantage really in using a PS/2 adapter on that keyboard. It doesn't have full nkro to make use of that way.

Welcome to the Mechanical Keyboard Club, and enjoy never looking back at cheap keyboards again.


----------



## lmnop

ABS M1 is incompatible with all PS/2 adapters. there was a thread where a couple people posted product photos of all the ones they tried and none of them worked nobody really understood why so they ruled it incompatible with PS/2 I think.


----------



## barrysgoods

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I need to dig up the second pic I took where my cat is curled up asleep.

How else was he suppose to get the hamster out!


----------



## Dark Torcher

here's naked keyboard pron










thats a filco majestouch otaku click, and as you can see it has cherry blues
I only took it apart since the keys had some sort of weird residue on the edges, found out it was because the assemblers put the keys on without cleaning their fingers after putting jelly on the stabilizer keys, couldnt have been machine made since the keys would have been clean then


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark Torcher* 
here's naked keyboard pron










thats a filco majestouch otaku click, and as you can see it has cherry blues
I only took it apart since the keys had some sort of weird residue on the edges, found out it was because the assemblers put the keys on without cleaning their fingers after putting jelly on the stabilizer keys, couldnt have been machine made since the keys would have been clean then

whats the difference between my regular majestouch and the Otaku Version?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.45* 
whats the difference between my regular majestouch and the Otaku Version?

The "Otaku" comes with blank keys (the word "Otaku" basically means "geek" and "enthusiast"). But blank keys can also be ordered right from Elite Keyboards' website:

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...s&pid=fkb10487


----------



## .45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The "Otaku" comes with blank keys (the word "Otaku" basically means "geek" and "enthusiast"). But blank keys can also be ordered right from Elite Keyboards' website:

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...s&pid=fkb10487

thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.45* 
thanks!

You're welcome!


----------



## hearblue

I had one, But forget what model, and brand is the KTP.


----------



## Konkistadori

Just got IBM MODEL M 1996 (= add meh to list ^^,


----------



## gordesky1

does the list get updated anymore? i ask mine too be added pages back but don't see my name.

no biggie but just was wondering.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gordesky1* 
does the list get updated anymore? i ask mine too be added pages back but don't see my name.

no biggie but just was wondering.

Same here, my first was the ABS M1 newegg had on sale a few months back but my name isn't on that list


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhRe4k* 
Same here, my first was the ABS M1 newegg had on sale a few months back but my name isn't on that list









I do feel bad for the ppl who start these clubs and stuff. They create it and have to be constantly updating the op until ppl lose interest.

I still remember the megahalems club. Most pointless club ever. I unsubbed after a few months of it being bumped every day for another "add me" and a pic. Absolutely no discussion. Its a heatsink, what is there to discuss







.

/offtopic


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
I do feel bad for the ppl who start these clubs and stuff. They create it and have to be constantly updating the op until ppl lose interest.

I still remember the megahalems club. Most pointless club ever. I unsubbed after a few months of it being bumped every day for another "add me" and a pic. Absolutely no discussion. Its a heatsink, what is there to discuss







.

/offtopic

Yeah it's really no biggie, especially since the club creator will probably be very busy with his actual life


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
I do feel bad for the ppl who start these clubs and stuff. They create it and have to be constantly updating the op until ppl lose interest.

I still remember the megahalems club. Most pointless club ever. I unsubbed after a few months of it being bumped every day for another "add me" and a pic. Absolutely no discussion. Its a heatsink, what is there to discuss







.

/offtopic

If you feel so bad; wanna update The Red Tide for me?

I need to get on it; but I am limited to like 20min to 1hr on my computer as of late. And most of it's dedicated to Editor time. And just checking my sub'd threads.


----------



## Hiveon

Anyone have a Happy Hacking Professional2 keyboard? I'm considering buying one, but I'd like some reviews first.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think Marin has one.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hiveon* 
Anyone have a Happy Hacking Professional2 keyboard? I'm considering buying one, but I'd like some reviews first.

It's awesome if you need a portable keyboard. Or if you just want to save space on your desk. Otherwise I'd recommend a Topre Realforce over it.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Got myself a tenkeyless with browns and a set of blank keys for it!

Pretty much the sexiest thing evar.


----------



## dan+e

Steelseries 7G owner here, no more membrane keyboards for me.


----------



## .45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan†e*


Steelseries 7G owner here, no more membrane keyboards for me.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i seriously never posted? ive been usin the abs m1 for awhile now lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
i seriously never posted? ive been usin the abs m1 for awhile now lol

Yeah, what's wrong with you? You're such a late bloomer!


----------



## fireman

I can joins?










Cherry browns, got a second one too but someone might get it









I also have a long keyboard with white alps, I recall taking pictures of these to post them..turns out they're not on my memory card at all







.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireman*


I can joins?










Cherry browns, got a second one too but someone might get it









I also have a long keyboard with white alps, I recall taking pictures of these to post them..turns out they're not on my memory card at all







.


What model is that?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
What model is that?

it's a Compaq MX-1800 (older Cherry G80-1838HPU)


----------



## Stevinchy

*Cherry* *G80-3000LSCGB-2 (Mx- Blue)
*


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Filco Majestouch tenkeyless Linear force w/NKRO


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireman* 
I can joins?










Cherry browns, got a second one too but someone might get it









I also have a long keyboard with white alps, I recall taking pictures of these to post them..turns out they're not on my memory card at all







.

Interesting, never seen one without a trackball.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

That's because it's an MX-1800 instead of an MX-11800.


----------



## Koslov

I'm about to purchase my first mechanical keyboard. Any feedback on the Steelseries 6gv2 for general use: gaming/coding


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koslov*


I'm about to purchase my first mechanical keyboard. Any feedback on the Steelseries 6gv2 for general use: gaming/coding


It uses the Cherry MX Blacks which are the "worst" switch for typing and the "best" for gaming. The best middle ground mechanical switch is usually the Cherry MX Browns.

I'm only saying this because I'm concerned about the use of this keyboard for coding.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It uses the Cherry MX Blacks which are the "worst" switch for typing and the "best" for gaming. The best middle ground mechanical switch is usually the Cherry MX Browns.

I'm only saying this because I'm concerned about the use of this keyboard for coding.


I agree, I wouldn't use linear switches for typing. I am right now and its tolerable, but this is a gaming keyboard. Cherry browns are much better for typing. I wouldn't mind gaming on browns, but IMO gaming on linear switches is slightly better. (keep in mind I'm typing on modded linear alps switches, not cherry blacks which I've never used).


----------



## Koslov

I was sure it used the cherry brown damn

For light gaming and intense coding/writing, should I go toward the Das Keyboard pro w/ blue switches then?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koslov* 
I was sure it used the cherry brown damn

For light gaming and intense coding/writing, should I go toward the Das Keyboard pro w/ blue switches then?

If you are sure that you'd like the Das Model S, then I guess I can recommend it. As for whether or not to get the regular Professional or Ultimate as opposed to a Silent variation (the Silent variations have the Cherry MX Browns), that is completely your choice.

In other words, it's best to go with the switch type that you think you would like the most. For me, that happened to be the Cherry MX Blues because not only did I like what I read about this type concerning its feel, but I really liked the sound it makes (and I still do).

How serious of a gamer are you? I mean, do you feel you're more of a casual gamer, or do you get pretty serious about it (such as practicing, perfecting your technique, etc.)? The most serious, "professional" gamers prefer the Blacks (some even prefer certain rubber dome boards). But the rest have varying preferences; some prefer the Browns, the Blues, the Buckling Spring switch type, Black or White Alps, etc.


----------



## ch_123

I think this is all I need


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Das Professional S is 100% fine for casual gaming.

http://hardwareaware.com/review/das-professional-s/


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It uses the Cherry MX Blacks which are the "worst" switch for typing and the "best" for gaming. The best middle ground mechanical switch is usually the Cherry MX Browns.

I'm only saying this because I'm concerned about the use of this keyboard for coding.

As a very broad generality, yes. But to each his own. I type better and faster on Blacks then Browns. Not everyone presses keys down with the same force.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 









I think this is all I need









the silicon graphics isnt mechanical, i know cause i have two of them


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
As a very broad generality, yes. But to each his own. I type better and faster on Blacks then Browns. Not everyone presses keys down with the same force.

This does indeed go without saying, so that's why I used quotation marks in that manner. I mean, every single time I try to answer a question like that, I always feel that it's tough to answer because on the one hand, I could just say _"It is completely up to you; do as much research as you can on the different switch types and then go with the one you think you'll like the most"_, but then I'd have to deal with certain people here on Overclock.net telling that same person exactly which switch type to go with and that there's nothing better than the one they're recommending.

Therefore, I try to compromise and make specific recommendations, qualify each recommendation, and then close it by saying that it's still completely up to them.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
the silicon graphics isnt mechanical, i know cause i have two of them









You have something like this










I have one of these










They usually have dampened tactile Cream Alps switches, but mine has been modded with clicky Blue Alps. They are most definitely mechanical.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

ah sorry lol, didnt know they made two different ones


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
ah sorry lol, didnt know they made two different ones

It's pretty rare for a company to just have one model of keyboard and no others.


----------



## ch_123

There were actually four different generations of Granite SGI keyboard - the original was an Alps one for the original Indigo that used a proprietary interface that used the same connector as the PS/2, but plugging one into the other would cause lots of smoke and sparks. There was also a beige version of this keyboard.

The second generation is the one I had which was an SGI branded AT-101 (same as the old-logo Dell AT-101) that used a standard PS/2 connector and was used with the Indigo 2 and Indy. Again, there was also a beige version of this keyboard.

There were then two rubber dome designs - the one I had a picture of in my previous post, then later on, a granite version of one of these -


----------



## fssbzz

i have ABS M1 for now


----------



## hipzilla

Got a Ducky with browns for home!


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipzilla* 
Got a Ducky with browns for home!









I'm jealous... I wish I could get something with blues for my x25-v. I could then stop using those horrible dell keyboards at work. File the replacement under medical reasons hehe.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipzilla* 
Got a Ducky with browns for home!









Pretty swish, how much did it cost you?


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Pretty swish, how much did it cost you?


Got it at a heavy discount from a geekhack member. It apparently cost him a good bit more to have it imported from China.


----------



## ch_123

Do you have a Filco keyboard? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## drjoey1500

Where did you get the red wasd keys?


----------



## ch_123

I'm pretty sure they came with the keyboard, at least from the same vendor.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Just found this. Add to OP? Might be a cool thing to add to your keyboards since we are from OCN.


----------



## Xs1nX

Thinking of purchasing a Steelseries 7G but have concerns over size regarding the large wrist rest. Anyone able to tell me the full width/length of the keyboard when placed in the wrist rest ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Thinking of purchasing a Steelseries 7G but have concerns over size regarding the large wrist rest. Anyone able to tell me the full width/length of the keyboard when placed in the wrist rest ?


According to the Specifications page for the 7G, it's 18.9" x 9.8".


----------



## hipzilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Do you have a Filco keyboard? If so, how do they compare?


Don't have a Filco board, but I do have a Das with blues. From my understanding, the Filco and Ducky boards come from the same OEM, and the only thing that really differs between them is the quality of the plastic used (on the keycaps in particular) and the inclusion of multimedia keys / disable keys on the Ducky. I'd assume that they have pretty similar build quality because of where they are both manufactured. In comparison to the Das, I've found that I personally prefer the feel of browns over the blues as well as the matte finish on the Ducky as opposed to the gloss of the Das. The Das is definitely a quality board though, and a huge step up from the old membrane board I was using at work.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Where did you get the red wasd keys?


The red and blue key sets came from KBC, the people that make the Ducky keyboards.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Just got my Filco.


----------



## muchadoaboutnothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hipzilla*


Don't have a Filco board, but I do have a Das with blues. From my understanding, the Filco and Ducky boards come from the same OEM,


Yep, Costar.

The DAS comes from Costar too.


----------



## airplaneman

Sign me up, my clicky keyboard just arrived in the mail yesterday.

Das Model S Professional Silent







.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 









Just got my Filco.


The flash that mouse looks like it's black, blue, and silver. That's frickin awesome! Makes me want to paint my G9x like that


----------



## freewheeling

A Kinesis Advantage (MPC/ USB/QD) and a Kinesis KB134PC/QD. I don't like the key switches as well as my old Northgate, but that died on me. You've got to have a very light touch or you get double strikes, and the caps lock keeps going dead on the older one. Still, very ergonomic.


----------



## Pasha

1991 IBM Model M all day.


----------



## xenolith

ABS M1 here - boring

I hope to get anything with cherry blue mx switches soon. What can i say? I like clicky!


----------



## godofdeath

where can you get some replacement cherry keycaps that fits on the DAS?


----------



## fssbzz

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...ccess,keycaps?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...ccess,keycaps?


meant to say for DAS

plus im not sure I would like the filcos because i heard they wear off very quickly


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


meant to say for DAS

plus im not sure I would like the filcos because i heard they wear off very quickly


I've heard the same thing about the Das keys. I mean, it can depend on how you treat them.

I've had my keyboard for 8 days short of 5 months now, and I still have no visible wear on the printing. I see a little bit of shine, but it's nothing like I've seen in photos of other people's Filcos. If I were to judge the age of my Filco based on pictures I've seen, then I'd say that it's no more than 1 month old.


----------



## Maytan

Das keys wearing quickly? Certainly you're not talking about the current models.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
Das keys wearing quickly? Certainly you're not talking about the current models.

I am. I saw one review in particular on YouTube concerning the Das Model S where the guy claimed that the key wear was too fast for him and so he no longer recommends the Model S. He explained that the keys are laser-etched and then proceeded to say that he expected no wear at all. I would expect the same...

So that's one reason why I am 100% convinced that individual results can very quite significantly.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I am. I saw one review in particular on YouTube concerning the Das Model S where the guy claimed that the key wear was too fast for him and so he no longer recommends the Model S. He explained that the keys are laser-etched and then proceeded to say that he expected no wear at all. I would expect the same...

So that's one reason why I am 100% convinced that individual results can very quite significantly.

I'm sure YMMV, but I'm skeptical about believing a random guy on YouTube.


----------



## klaxian

Hi folks. I'd like to join you if I may. I am now the proud owner of a Deck Legend Ice tactile and I love it


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
Hi folks. I'd like to join you if I may. I am now the proud owner of a Deck Legend Ice tactile and I love it









Congrats! I love mine


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Congrats! I love mine

You've got the Ice Tactile as well?

God it's a dreamy board.
I'm considering turning the back-lighting off though. Not that I don't like it, but I don't ever really need it and I feel like I'm just wasting it sometimes


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You've got the Ice Tactile as well?

God it's a dreamy board.
I'm considering turning the back-lighting off though. Not that I don't like it, but I don't ever really need it and I feel like I'm just wasting it sometimes

But LED bulbs last "forever".


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But LED bulbs last "forever".

I _know_ that. But I don't _believe_ that.

If it's one thing good music has taught me; it's that nothing is forever.

When my mouse (As it has a profile switch button) isn't in gaming mode (IE: media mode w/ Play/Pause, Next Track, Previous Track, & Stop.) the lighting is off. Even though it's apparently LED lighting that'll last "Forever." I'd rather not waste it's time none the least.

Though I can't shut the OLED screen off; but I'd never want to as it has an OCN flame on it.

<3 Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advanced


----------



## fssbzz

from the daskeyboard.com
it says,
# Laser-etched key cap inscriptions to prevent fading

my das silent will be here tmr,
i cant sleep tonight
so excited!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You've got the Ice Tactile as well?

God it's a dreamy board.
I'm considering turning the back-lighting off though. Not that I don't like it, but I don't ever really need it and I feel like I'm just wasting it sometimes

Sure do!

I'd look at it this way: Most bulbs receive the most wear and tear from turning them on and off, but by remaining on they take less abuse. So I just leave the lighting on all the time, and thus the wear on the board should actually be less. Not that it necessarily will work that way, but it's an excuse to leave my comp on 24/7 (i really just leave it on because I can)


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't ever shut my rig down. Partially because I do [email protected] Partially because I use it far to often to turn it off.

I turned the backlighting on my Deck off and I'm going to leave it off. I'll see how long this lasts though.


----------



## godofdeath

im waiting patiently for my das pro to arrive and compare it to the das pro silentttttt


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Just received my Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click "Otaku" (FKBN87MC/EB) keyboard last night







.

The unboxing/first impression thread is here.


----------



## Volcom13

Das Model S Professional.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/daskemospr.html


----------



## fssbzz

DAS Pro Silent


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Hehe just purchased a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blues. I'm so excited that I get to get rid of this $8 piece of dome'd junk.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Someone just bought the oldest Model M out of all the members on OCN


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Current collection:

iOne XArmor U9BL
Cherry G80-8200LPDUS
Compaq MX-11800
1988 IBM Model M


----------



## xximanoobxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Current collection:

iOne XArmor U9BL
Cherry G80-8200LPDUS
Compaq MX-11800
1988 IBM Model M

I want your 1988 model m since dec. 9's my bday. looool.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

lol, want to buy it? I'm not using it right now, I have more keyboards than computers. Though I'd rather sell my MX-11800 than the Model M.


----------



## xximanoobxx

lol, how much? Wanna pm me the price? I literally just bought a 1987 model m that has been refurbished. -_-


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

got a Adesso MKB-135B with Cherry blue here


----------



## McStuff

I have a 1995 Model M on the way.


----------



## DJLiquid

Can I be in? My new Das Model S Pro Silent lands Friday


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

Hehe I think I'm in love with this thing. Why can't all keyboards in the world be like this but at the same price lol.


----------



## Xs1nX

Bought myself a Steelseries 7G, two weeks ago. The first shipment was sadly DOA but Amazon sorted me out with a replacement. Its taking some getting used as its my first mechanical keyboard for a very very long time but I am liking it so far, the wrist rest in particular is probably the most comfortable ive ever used.


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.techpowerup.com/128542/Th..._Keyboard.html

Thermaltake Meka G1 announced today. No word on MSRP.


----------



## ch_123

Oh boy, another generic Costar board! Just what the market needs!

If it's cheaper and/or has better keycaps than a Filco, then it might be of note to people who like Black Cherry switches,


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Oh boy, another generic Costar board! Just what the market needs!

If it's cheaper and/or has better keycaps than a Filco, then it might be of note to people who like Black Cherry switches,

Majority of what I was thinking. If this drops around $100 then it's a solid choice (like the Rosewill RK-9000 with Blues & NKRO)

I'm not apposed to seeing more Costar boards with NKRO show up. As long as they're not horridly over priced like Filco's are.


----------



## ch_123

Hey, I remember the days when people on Geekhack used to pay something like $200 to get one shipped over from Japan and people in the appropriate threads would be like "ZOMG!". Fun times...

I guess the Das is a better value proposition overall, but that's something that has only come about relatively recently. They could do with being a bit cheaper, especially given the state of their keycaps.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Hey, I remember the days when people on Geekhack used to pay something like $200 to get one shipped over from Japan and people in the appropriate threads would be like "ZOMG!". Fun times...

I guess the Das is a better value proposition overall, but that's something that has only come about relatively recently. They could do with being a bit cheaper, especially given the state of their keycaps.

lol, well back then it was pretty much the only option


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Hey, I remember the days when people on Geekhack used to pay something like *$200* to get one shipped over from Japan

Prices on them haven't changed that much









Though I can say after my experience with different boards that a Filco (or Costar) around $100 is a good value.


----------



## Biohazed

Sign me up 1993 Model M


----------



## ljason8eg

Das Professional S


----------



## xximanoobxx

I have the oldest model m here. Muwahahaha
















I have 2 more Dell AT101W coming in next week. Woohoo! I love this keyboard, what an improvement! (switched from a 5 yr old vaio keyboard to a 23 yr old tank. lol)


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx* 
I have the oldest model m here. Muwahahaha

Not so fast....


----------



## W4LNUT5

Nice lol


----------



## xximanoobxx

darn, nvm... When'd you get yours? I just got mine in the mail earlier. It's so awesome! I love the clicking sound. I guess mine was the oldest for 16 minutes. Haha


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx* 
darn, nvm... When'd you get yours? I just got mine in the mail earlier. It's so awesome! I love the clicking sound. I guess mine was the oldest for 16 minutes. Haha

lol, I got it on ebay like two years ago.

And yeah, Model M's are just plain awesome if you've got the space for one


----------



## Hyrox

Just picked up a Das Professional S with cherry browns


----------



## Manyak

I just realized I never posted my collection here.

A couple of boards have come and gone over the years, but this is what I've got now:

- Model M 1390131 '86
- Model M 1391401 NIB
- Unicomp Endurapro NIB
- Filco 104 w/ MX Blues
- iRocks KR-6230
- Compaq MX-11800
- Cherry G80-8113HRBUS-2
- Cherry ML-4100
- Cherry MY-8000-something
- Dell AT101W (Black)
- ABS M1
- Siig Minitouch
- Chicony KB-5181 w/ SMK Montereys
- Chicony KB-5181 w/ SMK Montereys NIB

And I just pulled the trigger on a G80-3494 and Deck Legend.

So that's 16 in total


----------



## xximanoobxx

Nice collection you got there! I'm actually looking for a model M industrial right now, since I really like the color. Do you know how much they usually go for?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


Nice collection you got there! I'm actually looking for a model M industrial right now, since I really like the color. Do you know how much they usually go for?


I haven't looked at their prices in a while, but they're significantly more expensive than standard ones. I think about $80-$100?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Mine:

On the way: Chicony KB-5181 (Montery SMK) (just picked it up for $25 shipped)
Have: XArmor U9BL, Cherry G80-8200LPDUS, IBM Model M 1391401 1988
Sold/given away: Compaq MX-11800, Cherry G84-4100PPAUS
Tried: Das Professional S, Cherry G81-1800, Cherry G80-8113xxxUS


----------



## Manyak

The switches on the 5181 are brilliant btw, I think you'll like them









Too bad everything else about that keyboard is....meh.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I think some enterprising company needs to reverse engineer those switches, beef up the construction a little, and make the base and top of the stem Cherry MX compatible. THAT would be brilliant.


----------



## xximanoobxx

anyone has an interesting mech keyboard for sale? hehehe, I'm addicted. LOL


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I think some enterprising company needs to reverse engineer those switches, beef up the construction a little, and make the base and top of the stem Cherry MX compatible. THAT would be brilliant.


Well the stems are Alps compatible, which is good enough for now









What sucks though, is that the contact pins aren't compatible with them, nor with Cherry MX. So a switch swap can't happen - you'd have to transplant the entire PCB :/


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


Nice collection you got there! I'm actually looking for a model M industrial right now, since I really like the color. Do you know how much they usually go for?


At one stage they were quite cheap - you could get a 101-key Industrial in good nick for about $40-50 off eBay. Nowadays they seem to have vanished off the face of the earth.

The 84-key Industrials are like gold dust, they're probably the most rare Model M variant around. You'd be looking at $200+ for one.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I think some enterprising company needs to reverse engineer those switches, beef up the construction a little, and make the base and top of the stem Cherry MX compatible. THAT would be brilliant.


There's white SMK switches which are meant to be great, and use a Cherry-compatible slider. I'm not entirely sure how they compare with Montereys though.


----------



## drjoey1500

Wow Manyak, how many hands do you have?









...And speaking of interesting keyboards, I'll save myself the trouble of retyping the same post here.

I posted my most recent mod on geekhack a while ago. link. My username is ZeNmAc on several other forums, just so you know I'm not trying to take credit for someone else's work







. If you really need proof I can edit that post







.


----------



## Tator Tot

I should say I need my keyboards added:

Deck Legend & ABS M1


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Just ordered a Filco tenkeyless otaku with blues.

Had to chunk my ione scorpius after the cat spilled coke on it while I was gone. It corroded the solder points so completely that they crumbled to dust by the time i got around to looking at it.

Also have an ABS M1 and a Fujistu FKB4275, which isn't a mechanical, but it's unique in it's switch. It's absolutely horrible to type on though, and will choke on 3 key presses.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*


Just ordered a Filco tenkeyless otaku with blues.

Had to chunk my ione scorpius after the cat spilled coke on it while I was gone. It corroded the solder points so completely that they crumbled to dust by the time i got around to looking at it.

Also have an ABS M1 and a Fujistu FKB4275, which isn't a mechanical, but it's unique in it's switch. It's absolutely horrible to type on though, and will choke on 3 key presses.


You didn't throw the board out yet did you? I'm sure it can be salvaged if someone wanted to take the time.

Even so, you can harvest stuff from it at worst case scenario.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You didn't throw the board out yet did you? I'm sure it can be salvaged if someone wanted to take the time.

Even so, you can harvest stuff from it at worst case scenario.


I still have it laying around, just in case I want a heavy soldering project in the future, and the keys are nice and clean and ready for a paint job for whenever I get around to aforementioned project.


----------



## flipd

I'm joining the ranks. Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch (Browns). Now I know why the product is named like that.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Getting my 2 Dell AT101W today.







Hopefully they don't suck


----------



## cchoy87

proud and lucky owner of a Deck legend with cherry mx black keys. found on craigslist for $55


----------



## Crazy9000

Nice find







.


----------



## Intense

i wish i could be a member







, anyone got a black mechanical keyboard they'd be willing to sell me for about 50 shipped or less? really looking for one :/ one that goes clickity clackity


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


i wish i could be a member







, anyone got a black mechanical keyboard they'd be willing to sell me for about 50 shipped or less? really looking for one :/ one that goes clickity clackity










If you're willing to spend a bit more you could get a Unicomp Customizer / Space Saver 104-key in black and gray for $70+shipping.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
If you're willing to spend a bit more you could get a Unicomp Customizer / Space Saver 104-key in black and gray for $70+shipping.

limited budget


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Maybe you could ask on Geekhack, but the only common black keyboards you'll find for under $50 are the ABS M1 and Dell AT101W, which both have mediocre switches. For a nice mechanical keyboard in black, you might score a used Filco in the $70 range, or get the Unicomp, or there's a guy on GeekHack selling an IBM M13 in black for $75 shipped. But none for under $50.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Maybe you could ask on Geekhack, but the only common black keyboards you'll find for under $50 are the ABS M1 and Dell AT101W, which both have mediocre switches. For a nice mechanical keyboard in black, you might score a used Filco in the $70 range, or get the Unicomp, or there's a guy on GeekHack selling an IBM M13 in black for $75 shipped. But none for under $50.

i like the ABS M1


----------



## Tatakai All

Gonna be joining this club in 2 weeks. Right now I'm deciding between a Deck Legend and Xamour U9BL. I'm leaning more towards the Deck cause it's black switches, right? Linear means black switches right? Hope it does or I just noob'd myself.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Maybe you could ask on Geekhack, but the only common black keyboards you'll find for under $50 are the ABS M1 and Dell AT101W, which both have mediocre switches. For a nice mechanical keyboard in black, you might score a used Filco in the $70 range, or get the Unicomp, or there's a guy on GeekHack selling an IBM M13 in black for $75 shipped. But none for under $50.

even if its used :/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeNsE* 
i wish i could be a member







, anyone got a black mechanical keyboard they'd be willing to sell me for about 50 shipped or less? really looking for one :/ one that goes clickity clackity









Try the iOne Scorpius M10. It has blue switches and I'm using it right now. It can be had for $70 new, including shipping on I believe it was GeekHack.
I hear it has build issues though, but I haven't run into that really...

Or perhaps I have. The PgUp and PgDn key doesn't work unless I slam the keys first. Sounds a bit like a bad soldering, so I could probably just open it up and resolder the wires.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Try the iOne Scorpius M10. It has blue switches and I'm using it right now. It can be had for $70 new, including shipping on I believe it was GeekHack.
I hear it has build issues though, but I haven't run into that really...

Or perhaps I have. The PgUp and PgDn key doesn't work unless I slam the keys first. Sounds a bit like a bad soldering, so I could probably just open it up and resolder the wires.

Thanks I was looking at that, ill probably order it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Gonna be joining this club in 2 weeks. Right now I'm deciding between a Deck Legend and Xamour U9BL. I'm leaning more towards the Deck cause it's black switches, right? Linear means black switches right? Hope it does or I just noob'd myself.

Actually, Deck's lineup includes keyboards with the Cherry MX Blacks and Cherry MX Whites/Clears. You're right that the Blacks are linear. The Whites/Clears (the name is interchangeable) are tactile, but non-clicky; they are like the Cherry MX Browns, but with a slightly stiffer spring.

So the Cherry MX Blacks are linear and the Cherry MX Clears are tactile.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Gonna be joining this club in 2 weeks. Right now I'm deciding between a Deck Legend and Xamour U9BL. I'm leaning more towards the Deck cause it's black switches, right? Linear means black switches right? Hope it does or I just noob'd myself.

Linear could mean MX Black, MX Red, MY, Green Alps, Gray Alps, Yellow Complicated Alps, Yellow Simplified Alps, Low Profile White Alps, and White Omron....among others.

But yes, in the case of the Deck Legend, they're MX Black.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Try the iOne Scorpius M10. It has blue switches and I'm using it right now. It can be had for $70 new, including shipping on I believe it was GeekHack.
I hear it has build issues though, but I haven't run into that really...

Or perhaps I have. The PgUp and PgDn key doesn't work unless I slam the keys first. Sounds a bit like a bad soldering, so I could probably just open it up and resolder the wires.

found one for 60 shipped, how are the keys for gaming?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Actually, Deck's lineup includes keyboards with the Cherry MX Blacks and Cherry MX Whites/Clears. You're right that the Blacks are linear. The Whites/Clears (the name is interchangeable) are tactile, but non-clicky; they are like the Cherry MX Browns, but with a slightly stiffer spring.

So the Cherry MX Blacks are linear and the Cherry MX Clears are tactile.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Linear could mean MX Black, MX Red, MY, Green Alps, Gray Alps, Yellow Complicated Alps, Yellow Simplified Alps, Low Profile White Alps, and White Omron....among others.

But yes, in the case of the Deck Legend, they're MX Black.

Thanks guys







this is gonna be my first mech board and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Alright, I think it's about time something bad is posted about the Deck/mx blacks. If I hold a key just at the actuation point, sometimes it registers two presses instead of one. It sounds like nitpicking, but I was actually having a (rare-ish) problem of flipping twice in thps, causing me to bail. Testing lead me to find that if I hold the key right at the actuation point, sometimes it will do two flips instead of one.

The Topre's don't do this, so it looks like the realforce has been bumped up to primary gaming board.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Been using my filco with mx blues for a week now. And it is delightful.

For all the flack the blues seemingly get for gaming, I've never noticed it. This is my 2nd KB using them and I love the feel of them.

Need to look into trying out some blacks though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeNsE* 
found one for 60 shipped, how are the keys for gaming?

They're fine. The only real issue with the blues is if you ever double-tap keys, in which case it can be slightly problematic and take some time getting used to, because the actuation point is lower than the release point.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The Whites/Clears (the name is interchangeable).

They're not, the White is a seperate switch (it actually refers to one of two different switch types, IIRC, one is similar to the Greys, and one is similar to the Greens) which uses opaque white plastic as opposed to the Clears which use translucent white plastic.

This is what happens when Geekhack dies =P


----------



## lmnop

it was the spaceships...


----------



## ch_123

That cat looks suspiciously like mine...


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Alright, I think it's about time something bad is posted about the Deck/mx blacks. If I hold a key just at the actuation point, sometimes it registers two presses instead of one. It sounds like nitpicking, but I was actually having a (rare-ish) problem of flipping twice in thps, causing me to bail. Testing lead me to find that if I hold the key right at the actuation point, sometimes it will do two flips instead of one.

The Topre's don't do this, so it looks like the realforce has been bumped up to primary gaming board.


shouldnt be a problem for me, i lift my fingers fully off the keys whenever i type/game, just gotta wait for my friend to get money in his paypal so he can buy it and i can pay him back


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


They're not, the White is a seperate switch (it actually refers to one of two different switch types, IIRC, one is similar to the Greys, and one is similar to the Greens) which uses opaque white plastic as opposed to the Clears which use translucent white plastic.

This is what happens when Geekhack dies =P


This is the very first time that I have ever seen this distinction made here in this thread as well as in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide. So, la dee dah! Or, excUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse ME!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
This is the very first time that I have ever seen this distinction made here in this thread as well as in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide. So, la dee dah! Or, excUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse ME!


















Don't be lumpin in my Clears with the likes of those MX Whites.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Don't be lumpin in my Clears with the likes of those MX Whites.









Uh-oh! It's mechanical switch racism!

Haters gonna hate.









I think I like where this is going. hehe


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Uh-oh! It's mechanical switch racism!

Haters gonna hate.









I think I like where this is going. hehe

*Eliteism


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
*Eliteism

That was fun while it lasted.


----------



## vgplayer

About to order a Unicomp Customizer 104 with an extra blank keyset for work. We have terrible keyboards that dramatically effect my error rate. If I do enough poking around I might be able to find some IBM Model Ms sitting a box under the floor. Coworkers probably won't like it but I put up with their nonsense.


----------



## lmnop

you can tell they don't like it when they start smiling and engaging in idle conversation.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:

Don't be lumpin in my Clears with the likes of those MX Whites.










In some very obscure keyboard...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
They're fine. The only real issue with the blues is if you ever double-tap keys, in which case it can be slightly problematic and take some time getting used to, because the actuation point is lower than the release point.

I don't double tap and have problems using blue switches in most "real time" games that involve moving a character. I mean it's fine for Diablo II when I just need to drink a potion or select a spell, but any movement is bad.

Does anyone who double taps actually have a problem with blue switches, but are fine with them otherwise? I suspect that either you have a problem or don't, and double tapping doesn't really have anything to do with it.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Someone else should take over the thread IMO as the members list hasn't been updated since the beginning of may. Just a suggestion.


----------



## lmnop

I don't think it matters. not like there is a rubber dome keyboard club. mechanical keyboards will replace gaming keyboard and this club will become not so elite


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
I don't think it matters. not like there is a rubber dome keyboard club. mechanical keyboards will replace gaming keyboard and this club will become not so elite









What's the point of another thread then?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
What's the point of another thread then?









for the cause. to increase awareness, recommendations, help people with issues, general conversation.


----------



## lmnop

I guess what I am trying to say is this whole section has turned into a mechanical keyboard club. it would be silly to have one at geekhack.

anyways. <makes a fist and pounds her chest> strength to the empire.


----------



## ch_123

I thought it was just a thread to post awesome keyboards that you own. Like this one that is on the way to me -










Actually, that one is rubber dome, but it's still more awesome than 1,000 Cherry keyboards, stuck together with sellotape.


----------



## lmnop

that is gnarly. what is it?


----------



## Tator Tot

I like it, besides the oversided Shift/CTRL/Enter/Caps but those look like they only extend to the side. But the internal spacing is the same


----------



## ch_123

It's a DEC LK421, designed for use with DEC's Unix terminals and workstations of the early 90s, and almost certainly one of the main inspirations for the HHKB. Not immediately PC compatible, but the protocol used by DEC's keyboards is well documented, so it should be easy to make a conversion.

Also, the particular one I'm getting was an Engineering Prototype, which makes it even more awesome -










The mouse is also quite interesting. They were made by a company called Hawley, and instead of a ball, they used two angled wheels, one for X axis, the other for Y... They were supposedly a good bit better than contemporary ball mice, but they never caught on, being too expensive for the regular market, and probably not as good as early optical mice for the high end one.










All this for about 50 euros including shipping to Europe


----------



## lmnop

I like the layout. the mouse is cute.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
I thought it was just a thread to post awesome keyboards that you own. Like this one that is on the way to me -










Actually, that one is rubber dome, but it's still more awesome than 1,000 Cherry keyboards, stuck together with sellotape.

That thing's sweet







. I always wanted some an old mainframe terminal board (besides the Model M ones), but kind of figured that I might as well wait until I can get the whole mainframe with it lol.


----------



## lmnop

Manyak you are getting quite the rep. at the Razer Press conference there was a Facebook chat next to it and people kept posting the mechanical keyboard guide. they would drink the kool-aid..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
Manyak you are getting quite the rep. at the Razer Press conference there was a Facebook chat next to it and people kept posting the mechanical keyboard guide. they would drink the kool-aid..

Well if you search google for "mechanical keyboard", it's the first result these days.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

aww, how come I was never added to the list? :-(

http://www.overclock.net/10078003-post581.html


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
That thing's sweet







. I always wanted some an old mainframe terminal board (besides the Model M ones), but kind of figured that I might as well wait until I can get the whole mainframe with it lol.

There is the notorious DEC LK-201; the worst feeling keyboard in the world -










If you want a mainframe keyboard, get one of those IBM 3278 ones...










<3


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Well if you search google for "mechanical keyboard", it's the first result these days.

I thought it was flattering.. way to ruin it.


----------



## Marin

OCN reaps the benefits.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
I thought it was flattering.. way to ruin it.


It's just another thing that shows how popular the guide has gotten. Not only people at the Razer press conference are using it, but anyone who doesn't know what a mech keyboard is will probably do a google search and end up here too.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
Manyak you are getting quite the rep. at the Razer Press conference there was a Facebook chat next to it and people kept posting the mechanical keyboard guide. they would drink the kool-aid..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Well if you search google for "mechanical keyboard", it's the first result these days.

Oh man, I better get on top of finishing it up then lol. Doing it in spurts here and there just doesn't seem to cut it anymore









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
There is the notorious DEC LK-201; the worst feeling keyboard in the world -










If you want a mainframe keyboard, get one of those IBM 3278 ones...










<3

Yeah the IBMs are always a solid bet. But like I said, I'm waiting to find a mainframe to go with the terminal and keyboard lol.

It's either that, or get a luggable and mod it for a new PC


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I don't double tap and have problems using blue switches in most "real time" games that involve moving a character. I mean it's fine for Diablo II when I just need to drink a potion or select a spell, but any movement is bad.

Does anyone who double taps actually have a problem with blue switches, but are fine with them otherwise? I suspect that either you have a problem or don't, and double tapping doesn't really have anything to do with it.

I don't have any issues with it in any of my games. You have to get used to the double-tap, but it works fine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I don't have any issues with it in any of my games. You have to get used to the double-tap, but it works fine.

It depends on your play style. It seems most people don't have a problem with gaming on blues at all. Basically, if you lift your fingers up high enough, the blues will not be a problem for you. I can't even play counterstrike with my das keyboard because of the blue switches. I logged a few hours before giving up, which I think should be enough if it was a simple "getting used to it."

If this Razer board sells well, hopefully we will have a larger user base to make more conclusions on the subject. A few other people have come in here and said they've had issues, so I know I'm not alone








.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
Manyak you are getting quite the rep. at the Razer Press conference there was a Facebook chat next to it and people kept posting the mechanical keyboard guide. they would drink the kool-aid..

Key Pics are the best part of that guide.









And THAT'S where they got that weird switch diagram. Made me think for a while Razer might actually do something new.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
It depends on your play style. It seems most people don't have a problem with gaming on blues at all. Basically, if you lift your fingers up high enough, the blues will not be a problem for you. I can't even play counterstrike with my das keyboard because of the blue switches. I logged a few hours before giving up, which I think should be enough if it was a simple "getting used to it."

If this Razer board sells well, hopefully we will have a larger user base to make more conclusions on the subject. A few other people have come in here and said they've had issues, so I know I'm not alone







.

I bottom out my keys, even when typing. Do you?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I bottom out my keys, even when typing. Do you?

It doesn't matter how far you press them down, it's how far you lift your fingers up. If you don't lift them far enough, the blue switches wont reset and it won't count the next press.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
It doesn't matter how far you press them down, it's how far you lift your fingers up. If you don't lift them far enough, the blue switches wont reset and it won't count the next press.

Yeah I thought it was sorta a given that I lift up my keys entirely as well. I have a high WPM, but still type extremely inefficiently


----------



## Velathawen

Hai, steelseries 6gv2!


----------



## Intense

ordered an iOne Scorpius M10 can't wait


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
Manyak you are getting quite the rep. at the Razer Press conference there was a Facebook chat next to it and people kept posting the mechanical keyboard guide. they would drink the kool-aid..

I guess this means...



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## W4LNUT5

L.
O.
L.


----------



## IBuyJunk

2X Model M 1x Unicomp Germanic M


----------



## ripster

Double lol. Why do you think it says, "Wanna Switch" at the top of the site?


----------



## fssbzz

triple
L
O
L

that pic is so mean


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
triple
L
O
L

that pic is so mean

Don't cross you're eyes when you look at it. A new guy forms on the middle who is thrusting at his own butt. lol


----------



## xtremerunnerars

Count me in!

Xarmor U9BL


----------



## geoxile

^ Me too plz


----------



## happyxix

I got the Das silent pro! Woooow big huge difference from rubber domes. But I do miss my multimedia keys of the G11


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyxix* 
I got the Das silent pro! Woooow big huge difference from rubber domes. But I do miss my multimedia keys of the G11

congratulations. program your own media keys


----------



## ch_123

Got some 3270 terminal keyboard keycaps, some of which are on my SSK -


----------



## happyxix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


congratulations. program your own media keys










I actually thinking about purchasing the g13 since the DAS isn't that good for fps games. Great for RTS though oddly.


----------



## Crazy9000

You are having problems in FPS with the Das silent? What's wrong with it for FPS?


----------



## Cata1yst

Im using the antec right now. Its a repost from my thread.


















Came with an OLD antec psu/case combo.









Clear baby.









The pathetic excuse for a backspace key. I honestly wanna jettison this and a neighbor key for a full size backspace button...









Hard to make out, but the keyboard comes with female ps/2 ports on both sides of the keyboard. A nice feature that allows you to run your cable as you choose, but it keeps friggin popping out.


















Blue? looks super faded.









The Duo.. low shutter speed and my hands are as stable as earthquakes. Sorry.


----------



## happyxix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


You are having problems in FPS with the Das silent? What's wrong with it for FPS?


Small Ctrl, Windows key being there at all, moving around takes more effort since you have to press keys in a lot more than mushy domes. In the end it takes a lot more effort. RTS is different cause I am just hotkeying which is just pressing single buttons and not using it to guide a character.


----------



## Marin

HHKB.


----------



## ttully77

Steelseries 7G here and will never buy anything other than mechanical keyboards ever again.


----------



## ttully77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


HHKB.








Nice!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *happyxix*


Small Ctrl, Windows key being there at all, moving around takes more effort since you have to press keys in a lot more than mushy domes. In the end it takes a lot more effort. RTS is different cause I am just hotkeying which is just pressing single buttons and not using it to guide a character.


Being that the Das Model S Silent uses Cherry MX Browns, I don't understand how or why it takes more effort. I mean, not only is the actuation point halfway down through the keystroke instead of all the way at the bottom of it (rubber domes actuate at the bottom of the keystroke), but the Browns requires less force to actuate than rubber domes as well. If anything, gaming with the Cherry MX Browns in a high quality keyboard like the Model S should be much easier.

Was the G11 your previous keyboard? I see it in your sig rig.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Deck Legend Ice w/ Tactile Switches (MX Cherry Whites) & Logitech G700


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Im thinkin about getting one of thos g700's


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttully77* 
Steelseries 7G here and will never buy anything other than mechanical keyboards ever again.

If you can, please describe the experience. I have a 6Gv2 coming but it's 3 weeks late!

I want to







in anticipation

To OP: Please put me in for SteelSeries 6Gv2. It's not here yet but it will be.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive* 
Deck Legend Ice w/ Tactile Switches (MX Cherry Whites) & Logitech G700









what do you think of the Deck Legend?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
what do you think of the Deck Legend?

Abrams Tank to be exact









The quality parts for a quality experience.


----------



## aronjakob

im new to this site, but can anyone tell me HOW DO YOU START A NEW POST!?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aronjakob* 
im new to this site, but can anyone tell me HOW DO YOU START A NEW POST!?

On the main page, click on the forum you want (or need) to post a new thread in. Once there, click the "NEW THREAD" button on the top-left of the thread listing.


----------



## aronjakob

Quote:

On the main page, click on the forum you want (or need) to post a new thread in. Once there, click the "NEW THREAD" button on the top-left of the thread listing.
thanks man!


----------



## Crazy9000

That Ice Deck looks pretty nice.


----------



## thiru

Why do IBM keyboards have a blank space between the CTRL and the ALT keys instead of making each key bigger?

edit: woops, meant to post this in the mechanical keyboard guide thread. Oh well sign me up I've got a Das Model S Ultimate Silent coming in a few days


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Why do IBM keyboards have a blank space between the CTRL and the ALT keys instead of making each key bigger?

edit: woops, meant to post this in the mechanical keyboard guide thread. Oh well sign me up I've got a Das Model S Ultimate Silent coming in a few days









Because it's the standard US Layout. They just don't include the Windows Key.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Because it's the standard US Layout. They just don't include the Windows Key.

But those keyboards predate the Windows key. So it's not really "not including them" since they didn't exist, but it's empty for some reason. Can't figure out why.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
But those keyboards predate the Windows key. So it's not really "not including them" since they didn't exist, but it's empty for some reason. Can't figure out why.

Well Windows key is what we use now. But theirs been keys in that place before.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well Windows key is what we use now. But theirs been keys in that place before.

Weird, I've never seen those. Do you have pics?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Weird, I've never seen those. Do you have pics?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Qwerty.svg

The "Print" Key can also be replaced by a Menu key or a few different keys. And I've seen it a few different ways on some keyboards. Doesn't bother me as I never use them though.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Qwerty.svg

The "Print" Key can also be replaced by a Menu key or a few different keys. And I've seen it a few different ways on some keyboards. Doesn't bother me as I never use them though.

That doesn't really answer my question. But this does partly does:










On the Model F, there was no space (and the layout is slightly different). But the Model M, which was came out in 1985, the same year as Microsoft Windows 1.0, has the space.

Since Microsoft made Windows for IBM systems, they must have discussed the layout. The only possible explanation is that other keyboards at the time were made specifically for Windows and had the Windows key and IBM simply didn't want to put a Windows key there, while still keeping the same layout.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Model F isn't the US 104 Standard Layout though. If you notice different function keys like Caps & CTRL are in different locations. Along with the F Keys.

EDIT: But IBM probably thought (since they had their own OS at the time as well) that putting a OS key on all boards would raise cost as it would require two production lines. So they just excluded it from their design.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The Model F isn't the US 104 Standard Layout though. If you notice different function keys like Caps & CTRL are in different locations. Along with the F Keys.

EDIT: But IBM probably thought (since they had their own OS at the time as well) that putting a OS key on all boards would raise cost as it would require two production lines. So they just excluded it from their design.

Well technically the Model M isn't a standard US 104 layout since it only has 102 keys.

I just checked and the Windows key was introduced for Windows 95. So the only thing I can think of is that the US 104 layout was designed from the start with an extra key depending on which OS you're planning on using.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Well technically the Model M isn't a standard US 104 layout since it only has 102 keys.

I just checked and the Windows key was introduced for Windows 95. So the only thing I can think of is that the US 104 layout was designed from the start with an extra key depending on which OS you're planning on using.

The Model M _is_ the standard US layout, with 101 keys. Like you said, the Win and right-click keys were added later.

And I'm pretty sure that those keys were added because Apple had something like that.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
The Model M _is_ the standard US layout, with 101 keys.

Like you said, the Win and right-click keys were added later.

Argh. So back to the original question, why was a layout designed with a freaking space between ALT and CTRL?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Argh. So back to the original question, why was a layout designed with a freaking space between ALT and CTRL?

Well... My thought would be that, because sometimes there was a certain key there, it would lower manufacturing costs to just use the same molds for CTRL and ALT keys, instead of making new CTRL and ALT keys.

Just a guess.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Argh. So back to the original question, why was a layout designed with a freaking space between ALT and CTRL?

Probably because making the keys any larger would mean that they'd need stabilizers. And maybe so that you don't hit the wrong one accidentally. Or so you can reach over to Alt with your thumbs.

Why does it matter anyway? It's as useless as asking why milk is white.


----------



## thiru

Or maybe they just designed it that way because they thought they'd add a modifier key later, or leave keyboard makers to add their own. Anyway I'll just leave it at that.

edit: Oh true. I guess that does make sense. Perfect sense. It's always about money.
I never said it mattered. I just wanted to know. Why? because I can.


----------



## NrGx

Guys, what do you think of a Filco keyboard with Cherry Blue switches? I'm thinking of importing one.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fkb104mceb


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Guys, what do you think of a Filco keyboard with Cherry Blue switches? I'm thinking of importing one.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fkb104mceb


I've got the Otaku Tenkeyless version; very nice boards. The only board I used with blue switches as they are not for me. But the board is very nice and I still own it.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Guys, what do you think of a Filco keyboard with Cherry Blue switches? I'm thinking of importing one.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fkb104mceb


I really like mine. Awesome for typing on and it works fine for gaming.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Guys, what do you think of a Filco keyboard with Cherry Blue switches? I'm thinking of importing one.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fkb104mceb


Have you decided on the blue switches, and just want to know what model to get?

Your main options with blues are Das, Filco, Xarmor u9BL, and the upcoming Razer black widow.

Chances are the Razer will be available locally, so you might save a good amount of money there. Otherwise it is up to your preference of what keyboard you think looks the best, and has the features you want.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Have you decided on the blue switches, and just want to know what model to get?

Your main options with blues are Das, Filco, Xarmor u9BL, and the upcoming Razer black widow.

Chances are the Razer will be available locally, so you might save a good amount of money there. Otherwise it is up to your preference of what keyboard you think looks the best, and has the features you want.


The Razer box has a switch testing window doesn't it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Razer box has a switch testing window doesn't it?


It does/will. I think that's why they went with the blue switches; they are instantly noticeable from a single key press.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Have you decided on the blue switches, and just want to know what model to get?

Your main options with blues are Das, Filco, Xarmor u9BL, and the upcoming Razer black widow.

Chances are the Razer will be available locally, so you might save a good amount of money there. Otherwise it is up to your preference of what keyboard you think looks the best, and has the features you want.


Would the Razer Black Widow be up there with the conventional players in the keyboard market? I want a good mechanical keyboard for my first one







But you're right about it being available locally so it might be a good idea to test it out.

Also, I'm just going for blue switches because I hear they are a midpoint; I've never used a mechanical keyboard before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've got the Otaku Tenkeyless version; very nice boards. The only board I used with blue switches as they are not for me. But the board is very nice and I still own it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I really like mine. Awesome for typing on and it works fine for gaming.


Thanks guys


----------



## Tator Tot

Cherry MX-Browns are the Inbetween switch. Atleast for Cherry switches.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Guys, what do you think of a Filco keyboard with Cherry Blue switches? I'm thinking of importing one.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fkb104mceb


I have the NKRO version of the Tactile Click, and I absolutely love this keyboard. The build quality is very high (with the exception of the keycaps, based on what I've been told): it's basically like a tank. This keyboard feels like it's built right into my desk; I mean, it's that solid and it's that stationary.

Now, I've seen people say that there are better mechanical keyboards such as the Das Model S and the Deck keyboards, but it's my opinion that for a first mechanical keyboard, the Majestouch boards can be the cream of the crop. After all, the Tactile Click NKRO is my first and only mechanical keyboard! I'd have more mechanical keyboards by now, but I lack the physical space for even just 1 extra keyboard. :/ But that's just how much I love this thing: I 'd have more by now if I had the room!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Would the Razer Black Widow be up there with the conventional players in the keyboard market? I want a good mechanical keyboard for my first one







But you're right about it being available locally so it might be a good idea to test it out.


I think that the Black Widow and Black Widow Ultimate keyboards will end up being thought of as inferior to keyboards like the Majestouch series. So for the price, I sincerely feel that it's not worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Also, I'm just going for blue switches because I hear they are a midpoint; I've never used a mechanical keyboard before.

Thanks guys










Oh, that's actually the Cherry MX Browns. The reason why the Browns are kind of a middle ground is because the Cherry MX Blues can hinder a gamer who needs to do a lot of precise, controlled (and fast) double-tapping. This is because the reset point is physically higher in the key travel than the actuation point. This means that the key switch must be allowed to come all the way back up before it can be pressed back down again in order to ensure that the signal is severed before tapping it a second time.

But now for casual gamers like me, this isn't an issue because my technique is "sloppy" in that I just hit a key two times in a row very quickly which allows the key to come all the way back up anyway. So it's really up to you.


----------



## yashau

Deck Legend Tactile Ice here. Cherry MX clear switches and back lighting that puts everything else to shame. I just love my keyboard


----------



## Intense

i have a iOne Scorpius M10


----------



## Turbonerd

Just got this, add me to the club please.
Steelseries 6gv2. It's my first mechanical keyboard and typing on feels really nice. The mechanical keyboard guide made me switch to mechanicals.Didn't knew they even existed before i read it.
Thanx OCN!


----------



## vgplayer

Just got my Unicomp Customizer 104. It is by far the best keyboard I have ever used. Wife hates it lol.


----------



## ch_123

Great stuff! They're ugly, but by far one of the best mechanical keyboards you can get.


----------



## lmnop

I don't think the Unicomp Customizer is ugly.


----------



## ch_123

They're an acquired taste









I like them, and the weird speckled blue-grey keycaps are quite nice, but I think they would do themselves a lot of favors to have something that looks like it was designed less than 20 years ago... Kids these days like them shiny lights and rounded corners.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

LOL, thanks manyak. 100 dollars down the drain for another convertee.

YOU NEED COMMISSION. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
They're an acquired taste









I like them, and the weird speckled blue-grey keycaps are quite nice, but I think they would do themselves a lot of favors to have something that looks like it was designed less than 20 years ago... Kids these days like them shiny lights and rounded corners.

Their black keyboard doesn't look so bad, even with the grey key-caps. The only thing is the shape that most people get thrown off by. They want the "standard" shape and size. Or they want the Razer Black Widow, lights and fancy shenanigans.


----------



## XaNe

Unicomp Customizer 104 and IBM Model F XT.
Eventually i will build a converter to at but i have no time at the moment.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


They're an acquired taste









I like them, and the weird speckled blue-grey keycaps are quite nice, but I think they would do themselves a lot of favors to have something that looks like it was designed less than 20 years ago... Kids these days like them shiny lights and rounded corners.


But the beauty of such a design keeps them elite. The masses can have their silly Black Widow while those who know better can get _real_ keyboards, such as Unicomp's Customizer and SpaceSaver 104s.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'm going to get a treadmill and a Unicomp Endurapro so I can walk and use my computer at the same time. Losing weight while being geeky? Win.


----------



## lmnop

mount this bad boy on your treadmill. Cherry ML switches with standard size keycaps.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hmmmmmm...

No cursor, which is what I wanted the Endurapro for. It'll be awkward, if not impossible, to use my G500, or anything on my desk, while walking; it's too low.


----------



## lmnop

see here.

I am starting to like strange layouts.


----------



## T3hFurious1

Deck "The Legend" Fire, Cherry blacks.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


see here.

I am starting to like strange layouts.


Strange layouts indeed.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Their black keyboard doesn't look so bad, even with the grey key-caps. The only thing is the shape that most people get thrown off by. They want the "standard" shape and size. Or they want the Razer Black Widow, lights and fancy shenanigans.


Their Spacesaver keyboard is not much bigger than your average rubber dome keyboard.

A lot of people who try them find the keys too stiff. Weaklings...


----------



## lmnop

go away IBM police


----------



## ch_123

Hey, who else is going to break up the Cherry monotony?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Their Spacesaver keyboard is not much bigger than your average rubber dome keyboard.

A lot of people who try them find the keys too stiff. Weaklings...

I can say I probably wouldn't have that issue as I like a stiff-er switch.

Sadly, I haven't used a Model M or Buckling springs keyboard in a VERY long time. I was just a wee lad when I did.

I've considered getting a the Black Unicomp.


----------



## ch_123

They aren't as stiff compared with Blue Cherry switches than a lot of people claim. The usual given figure is 50g vs 70g, but in reality a) the Blue Cherry's click point is 60g (the 50g acutation point comes after) and the Unicomps are generally considered to be a bit lighter than 70g (around 65g or so) so they're not much different in that regard.


----------



## alanpsk

Please add me !!!
















Just got my Filco Cherry MX Blue switch Keyboard.



















Loving it from the moment I use it


----------



## Genkaz92

I would like to be added with my Deck 82 Ice.
http://www.overclock.net/10562105-post6954.html
also a few extra pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/10562312-post6961.html


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


*Imnop*-Das Ultimate Professional


what is wrong with people LMNOP don't you know your alphabet.


----------



## Crazy9000

abcdefghljkimnop


----------



## lmnop

go play with your cat lol


----------



## Tator Tot

IoI L iove thls thread


----------



## Koslov

Is this a good IBM M keyboard ? I found this locally.


----------



## ch_123

Nice! A Mexican 'Modelo' M from IBM's plant in Guadalajara. It was either intended for the South American market, or sent to the US if the plant in the US wasn't churning them out quick enough.

The 1391401 was the keyboard of the PS/2, and they entered production in 1987. So you've got yourself one of the first PS/2 keyboards









The early ones had a thicker backplate than later Model Ms so they're generally said to be the best built ones.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koslov*


Is this a good IBM M keyboard ? I found this locally.










mine is 5 days older, hehehehehe


----------



## yellowtoblerone

hahahaha nice


----------



## Draygonn

Just received my Steelseries 6Gv2


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## xximanoobxx

I want to get a space saver type mechanical keyboard :|


----------



## House Cat

Heres some pics of my new spacesaver customizer 104

















It's a good keyboard.


----------



## azianai

got my Adesso MKB-135B


----------



## Mas

Just ordered a Filco Majestouch, with cherry blue MX switches yesterday. Should have it by the end of the week


----------



## rxkevin

I just ordered the Filco Tenkeyless Otaku with Blue Cherry switches. Also got a the leather palm rest.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Newsflash - I still love my Deck almost as much as my gf


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Newsflash - I still love my Deck almost as much as my gf










I can't find a reason to bring my Deck above Level 1 Brightness though. Besides showing people it can go higher.

I just wish Back-space and other large keys would get 2 LED's.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I can't find a reason to bring my Deck above Level 1 Brightness though. Besides showing people it can go higher.

I just wish Back-space and other large keys would get 2 LED's.

I keep mine on max (used to be 4. but I raised it to show someone and just got used to it). It lives in a keyboard tray, and I don't fully slide it out while using it. If I don't want to see it anymore, I just slide it in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I keep mine on max (used to be 4. but I raised it to show someone and just got used to it). It lives in a keyboard tray, and I don't fully slide it out while using it. If I don't want to see it anymore, I just slide it in.

I keep mine mostly slid out. Just the top F-Key row + Escape is hidden from vision. But it's not the brightness, it's just the illumination is perfect on level 1 to read every key. IN a fully lit room or a no/little light room.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I keep mine mostly slid out. Just the top F-Key row + Escape is hidden from vision. But it's not the brightness, it's just the illumination is perfect on level 1 to read every key. IN a fully lit room or a no/little light room.

Perhaps it's just my board, but on level 1 the lighting appears a bit uneven. On 4 any disparity is gone (and therefore doesn't drive me ocd mad. lol)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Perhaps it's just my board, but on level 1 the lighting appears a bit uneven. On 4 any disparity is gone (and therefore doesn't drive me ocd mad. lol)

I only notice it being un-even on Backspace & somewhat Num-lock. But it doesn't bother me at all.

Some of the best back-lighting on a keyboard I've ever seen.


----------



## lmnop

they should of printed a cursor icon or "back" for the backspace. longer words don't illuminate that well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
they should of printed a cursor icon or "back" for the backspace. longer words don't illuminate that well.

Probably. I considered getting some custom key-caps for the illuminataion to make it look better.
Shift is another that if it was a smidge smaller would look perfect.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


they should of printed a cursor icon or "back" for the backspace. longer words don't illuminate that well.


It's not even that. I understand that backspace, enter, shift, etc, wont be perfectly lit. My issue is even normal letters are dimmer than others below 4.

Here are the dimmest of the letters while on setting 1: (by dimmest, I mean barely barely legible)
<caps> A S F G X C N> <rightclickmenu> <fn> <pgup> 6 9 <8-npad> <3-npad> <backslash> <backspace>

Brightest keys on setting 1:
R T Y U I H J K L P B M <numlock> <pgdn> <*> <leftarrow> <rightarrow> <esc>


----------



## lmnop

maybe it's a power issue. send Deck a e-mail.


----------



## squarebox

Just joined the club!


----------



## joodie

Attachment 172382

The mechanical ones are: the IBM Model M (1995 *UPDATE: 1992* UK built version), Happy Hacker Pro 2 & Dell AT-101 W (black Alps).

Other stuff in the picture: a BTC 5100C (interesting layout, really bad rubber dome switches) and a KeyTronic KT2001 ErgoForce (good rubber dome, bad layout).


----------



## ch_123

1995? From the picture, it looks like a black text on white background label, which would suggest it was made some time before 1993. I can think of an exception - does it have a speaker?

What part number is it?


----------



## joodie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
1995? From the picture, it looks like a black text on white background label, which would suggest it was made some time before 1993. I can think of an exception - does it have a speaker?

What part number is it?

You're right. I misremembered. It's a 1992 1396790 UK version. It's got a speaker grill. Don't think it has an actual speaker, but I haven't taken the cover apart, since I don't have the right tool for the bolts.


----------



## ch_123

That makes sense. The speaker thing was in reference to a particular type of Model M that had the old style logo as late as 94/95.

The 1396790 was the UK-made US-layout Model M for people outside of the American continent that wanted a US layout keyboard. You aren't in the Netherlands perchance? I understand they are common there due to the fact that no one really uses the official Dutch layout.


----------



## ninjaburrito

Model M IBM, not sure what year, too lazy to look


----------



## joodie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
The 1396790 was the UK-made US-layout Model M for people outside of the American continent that wanted a US layout keyboard. You aren't in the Netherlands perchance? I understand they are common there due to the fact that no one really uses the official Dutch layout.

Yes I'm Dutch. I got the Model M from a friend who got a whole bunch of them from some office over here. And you're mostly right about the US layout being the most popular. Probably because the official Dutch layout is almost the US layout except that most of the non-alphanumeric symbols are moved around and it actually has quite a few important programming symbols - like {} and \\ - on Alt-gr.

In fact most people if not using the US layout use some form of UK-style or "reverse L" variant.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joodie* 
Yes I'm Dutch. I got the Model M from a friend who got a whole bunch of them from some office over here.

.. you wouldn't happen to have any left would you?


----------



## joodie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
.. you wouldn't happen to have any left would you?

No, sorry. He gave a few away and kept one or two because they were just good keyboards. I've had this one for years.


----------



## ch_123

I've been told that the Netherlands is some kind of mechanical keyboard paradise, with people giving away Model Ms and Dell AT101Ws for free on adverts websites.

I'm also slightly concerned that I was able to tell where a guy is from based on the part number of his IBM keyboard


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
I'm also slightly concerned that I was able to tell where a guy is from based on the part number of his IBM keyboard









Most people wouldn't believe you if you told them that.


----------



## joodie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
I've been told that the Netherlands is some kind of mechanical keyboard paradise, with people giving away Model Ms and Dell AT101Ws for free on adverts websites.

101Ws are extremely cheap. Model Ms depends a lot, and they're not exactly plentiful.

On the other hand, it's pretty much impossible to get any Cherry MX boards around here, unless you like the SteelSeries with black switches. Even shipping from the UK is expensive, and the Germans have their own horrible layout.


----------



## xximanoobxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joodie* 
101Ws are extremely cheap. Model Ms depends a lot, and they're not exactly plentiful.

On the other hand, it's pretty much impossible to get any Cherry MX boards around here, unless you like the SteelSeries with black switches. Even shipping from the UK is expensive, and the Germans have their own horrible layout.


AT101W are damn horrible. They suck. I hated how it felt typing on it. Maybe because it was a used one. But I had 3 used ones that felt the same.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx* 
AT101W are damn horrible. They suck. I hated how it felt typing on it. Maybe because it was a used one. But I had 3 used ones that felt the same.

Unfortunately, this is one of those keyboards where either ya love it or ya hate it. The guy in the HotHardware video in the original post of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide (the video at the end of this article) loves it. He samples it at the end of the video and says _"great keyboard to type on"_. This doesn't mean you are wrong, but it just illustrates that it's kinda like food: one guy can hate a certain food while another guy can love it.


----------



## lmnop

some food nobody will touch


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Unfortunately, this is one of those keyboards where either ya love it or ya hate it. The guy in the HotHardware video in the original post of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide (the video at the end of this article) loves it. He samples it at the end of the video and says _"great keyboard to type on"_. This doesn't mean you are wrong, but it just illustrates that it's kinda like food: one guy can hate a certain food while another guy can love it.

The vast majority of people I've seen try one think they are bad or mediocre, so he'd be in a minority by any metric, especially if they're comparing it with other mechanical keyboards around. The only good thing to be said for them is that they are cheap and plentiful in dumpster, I think I found something like four of them last year.


----------



## wonderlust

Well due to lack of funds I have been forced to sell two of my IBM Model Ms









a 1992 and a 1990 UK model.

Still got 4 good ones and one with 6 missing key caps for now









Edit :-
this isn't me trying to sell them, They have gone vis Ebay!


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Cherry G84-4100

I know, nothing special, ML4100 switches, but I like.


----------



## liveify

Upgraded to a HHKB Pro 2


----------



## rxkevin

I just got my filco otaku tenkeyless keyboard in right now. Trying to get use to the noise at this point and not bottoming out the keys. I am pretty happy with it so far and getting use to the otaku keyboard is not too bad.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rxkevin* 
I just got my filco otaku tenkeyless keyboard in right now. Trying to get use to the noise at this point and not bottoming out the keys. I am pretty happy with it so far and getting use to the otaku keyboard is not too bad.

Oh nice! Is it the Tactile Touch, or Tactile Click?


----------



## tombom

Yeah, I got an AT101W and didn't like it at all.


----------



## rxkevin

Tactile Click. It is the blue switches. At first I wanted maybe the Brown or Black but after reading a lot of the guide and owners club and other sites it seemed that the Blue Switches were what people praised the most and the other seemed to be really compromises due to noise.

I will say that I was suprised the windows keys were flat is instead of the ones with the circular shape as people were complaining about it. They keyboard feels so clean. The only things I am getting use to is trying to not bottom out which I have a hard time doing with certain keys and the lack of the numpad. I almost wish I got the 104 key model.

The leather palm rest from elitekeyboards is honestly a bit of a let down for the price. It doesnt have much grip on the bottom so it slides.


----------



## tombom

Add an ABS M1 and Dell ATW101 to my name too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rxkevin*


Tactile Click. It is the blue switches. At first I wanted maybe the Brown or Black but after reading a lot of the guide and owners club and other sites it seemed that the Blue Switches were what people praised the most and the other seemed to be really compromises due to noise.

I will say that I was suprised the windows keys were flat is instead of the ones with the circular shape as people were complaining about it. They keyboard feels so clean. The only things I am getting use to is trying to not bottom out which I have a hard time doing with certain keys and the lack of the numpad. I almost wish I got the 104 key model.


One really easy way to avoid bottoming out is to hover your wrists while typing; don't keep them planted on the wrist rest. Hovering the wrists while typing is actually the correct way to type anyway, so it will increase your accuracy, allow you to be more relaxed, and you'll be able to have a gentler keystroke which will mean it'll be easier to avoid bottoming out. It'll be like you are just floating over the keyboard.

One of my favorite things about typing this way is that it really highlights the superiority of mechanical switches over rubber domes. Now that I type like this, it feels absolutely wrong and very restricting to type with my wrists planted on the wrist rest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rxkevin*


The leather palm rest from elitekeyboards is honestly a bit of a let down for the price. It doesnt have much grip on the bottom so it slides.


Yeah, unfortunately that wrist rest doesn't deserve the Filco badge. :/


----------



## rxkevin

I got the other one that was 68 dollars I believe. I saw that the Filco was synthetic leather and that this one was hand made etc. I figured it was about a 20 dollar difference and went with the one that seemed to be better quality. I cant say that I am too disappointed just for the cost of the palm rest I wish it had a non slip feel to the bottom. It is very well made just a bit stiff since it is still new.

I am trying to do what you said but years of resting my wrists on a g15 palm rest has left me with a very bad habit. I am surprised that i can type on the otaku version as well as I am right now. I haven't missed to many keys at the moment. I have to say the feel of typing seems a lot lighter than on my g15. I haven't gamed yet but I am sure it will be ok.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hovering your wrists is something to try if you want to improve your typing. Personally I type 70wpm and don't miss keys, so that's good enough for me and I'm not going through the effort of learning a new typing style. Especially if you have a tall wrist rest, as opposed to the plastic ones attached to some keyboards.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rxkevin* 
I got the other one that was 68 dollars I believe. I saw that the Filco was synthetic leather and that this one was hand made etc. I figured it was about a 20 dollar difference and went with the one that seemed to be better quality. I cant say that I am too disappointed just for the cost of the palm rest I wish it had a non slip feel to the bottom. It is very well made just a bit stiff since it is still new.

I am trying to do what you said but years of resting my wrists on a g15 palm rest has left me with a very bad habit. I am surprised that i can type on the otaku version as well as I am right now. I haven't missed to many keys at the moment. I have to say the feel of typing seems a lot lighter than on my g15. I haven't gamed yet but I am sure it will be ok.

Odd. The Filco one I have is real leather. Looks like the ones that are on the site... maybe they changed over at some point?


----------



## lmnop

the standard one is stitched leather coated in polyurethane with foam and a base plate.
the 3 star one is 100% genuine stitched leather with urethane (foam) and a base plate.

I don't really see the difference.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rxkevin* 
I got the other one that was 68 dollars I believe. I saw that the Filco was synthetic leather and that this one was hand made etc. I figured it was about a 20 dollar difference and went with the one that seemed to be better quality. I cant say that I am too disappointed just for the cost of the palm rest I wish it had a non slip feel to the bottom. It is very well made just a bit stiff since it is still new.

I am trying to do what you said but years of resting my wrists on a g15 palm rest has left me with a very bad habit. I am surprised that i can type on the otaku version as well as I am right now. I haven't missed to many keys at the moment. I have to say the feel of typing seems a lot lighter than on my g15. I haven't gamed yet but I am sure it will be ok.

I started touch typing about 15-17 years ago, and during that entire time, I had always kept my wrists planted on the wrist rest while typing. It was just the way I wanted to do it back then. I felt that it was the best way for me to do it - except, I never even tried hovering my wrists. I assumed it was stupid and pointless.

I received my Majestouch Tactile Click in the mail 6 months ago on March 9th, and due to all of the talk about how new mechanical keyboard users will be bottoming out at first and then later getting used to not bottoming out, I had decided that I was going to practice not bottoming out; I wanted to master it. So, I just typed random stuff in Notepad every single day, and I also typed as slowly as possible in order to maximize my learning. I did this for two reasons: not only did I want to master not bottoming out, but I also enjoyed using this keyboard so much that I wanted to savor every keystroke.

Not more than a couple days into practicing, I suddenly discovered that I was hovering my wrists! I figured out that I was doing this subconsciously to allow myself to type with a lighter touch so that I completely avoided bottoming out - hovering my wrists was a natural reaction to the way I was trying to type. So due to becoming aware of the fact that I was hovering my wrists, I made a point to include that in my daily practice (I made a point to remain aware of it). I also experimented with different heights in order to find the most optimal height. After a while of doing that, I found the optimal height and simultaneously discovered that I further improved the experience by basically letting my hands hang down from my wrists more or less. This allowed me to be much more relaxed. After a while of practicing _that_, I eventually felt a perfect middle ground which maximized my accuracy and speed while allowing me to continue avoiding bottoming out completely.

After a day or two of all this, I suddenly remembered that the book I used like 15-17 years ago to learn how to type from said that the proper typing technique involves hovering the wrists like this. But I was a young teenager back then, and therefore I was rebellious; I wanted to do things *my* way. Plus, I assumed that hovering my wrists while typing was going to cause me to be fatigued, and so I assumed that it was significantly smarter to just keep my wrists planted on the wrist rest while typing. But as I have learned over the course of the past 6 months, I was dead wrong.

So, hovering your wrists while typing isn't a certain style of touch typing: it's the _only_ way to do it. It is absolutely incorrect to keep your wrists planted on the wrist rest (or on the desk) while typing. In fact, I learned the hard way over the past 15-17 years that it is such an incorrect way of doing it that it can result in permanent injury: thanks to keeping my wrists planted on the wrist rest while typing for the past 15-17 years, I now suffer from carpal tunnel in my left hand (probably because it's my weak hand). This was especially obvious to me when I first started hovering my wrists: my left hand suddenly felt a little bit better - even on the first day. Today, my left hand still hurts, but it's nowhere near as bad, plus any pain I experience occurs FAR less frequently. I think I'm finally allowing it to heal as much as it can - but I think the damage is permanent. Although, at least it feels better, and it's all thanks to finally typing _properly_.

If somebody tells me that everyone is different and therefore that makes it perfectly ok if somebody prefers typing while keeping their wrists planted on a wrist rest, then I'll say that they are wrong. Everyone is indeed different, but it doesn't change the fact that we are all the same when it comes to the basic mechanics of our bodies (especially the mechanics of our fingers, hands and wrists). I mean, we all basically work the same way. So unless you were born with a defect, your body's mechanics are the same as mine, and mine are the same as yours. Therefore, it doesn't make sense for one person to scoff at this proper typing technique and say that there's nothing wrong with keeping your wrists planted while typing. I spent at least 15 years keeping my wrists planted on a wrist rest while typing, so I know the difference quite well. Plus, there isn't a single guide out there that teaches proper touch typing and says that it's better to keep your wrists planted on a wrist rest.


----------



## dskina

Here's my Dell AT101W.


----------



## Arvin

Just ordered my first mechanical keyboard









"Majestouch" Filco 104-key Black keyboard, tactile clicky BLUE Cherry keyswitches, N-Key rollover, w/USB cable and PS/2 converter

Hopefully will get it next week. Taken a long time to finally buy one, took too long to find a perfect one for me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arvin* 
Just ordered my first mechanical keyboard









"Majestouch" Filco 104-key Black keyboard, tactile clicky BLUE Cherry keyswitches, N-Key rollover, w/USB cable and PS/2 converter

Hopefully will get it next week. Taken a long time to finally buy one, took too long to find a perfect one for me.

Aw yeah, the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO. You're going to love it!


----------



## Mas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arvin* 
Just ordered my first mechanical keyboard









"Majestouch" Filco 104-key Black keyboard, tactile clicky BLUE Cherry keyswitches, N-Key rollover, w/USB cable and PS/2 converter

Hopefully will get it next week. Taken a long time to finally buy one, took too long to find a perfect one for me.


That's the keyboard I just got a few weeks ago. Hope you like it, I love mine. I consider it one of the best purchases I've made for my PC, and that is saying something.

Regarding typing, I taught myself to touch type around fifteen years ago, and I hover my wrists. I've never been able to plant my wrists and type, it has always felt too restrictive to me. One of the first things I've always done when getting a new keyboard is to throw out any included wrist rests.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
the standard one is stitched leather coated in polyurethane with foam and a base plate.
the 3 star one is 100% genuine stitched leather with urethane (foam) and a base plate.

I don't really see the difference.

Majestouch once posted on this. I think it is the difference between fabric backed "Top Grain" and "Full Grain" leather. I learn this stuff because I'm into leather.

BFD - it's just a palm rest. I do sniff it periodically.


----------



## Executor

1992 USA Model M. Anyone wanna buy it? I can't stand the noise. It's not the clicking so much as it is the ringing of the springs after the keystroke.


----------



## jadawgis732

Proud new owner of a Steelseries 7G. Wishing the left windows button could be remapped to...anyone know how?


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MLJS54* 
Back at it...










I think you and I have the same keyboard, same mousepad. Hell, even the same desk...


----------



## Zhany

I'm loving my new mechanical keyboard the Deck Legend Ice with tactile feedback.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Executor* 
1992 USA Model M. Anyone wanna buy it? I can't stand the noise. It's not the clicking so much as it is the ringing of the springs after the keystroke.

Probably popped rivets. Model Ms in good condition make a clean snap noise, it's only when they start to wear that they develop the ringing.


----------



## TwoCables

jadawgis732:

Unfortunately, the only way to do it is to physically modify it. I mean, it can't be done with software nor can it be done through the Registry. :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Probably popped rivets. Model Ms in good condition make a clean snap noise, it's only when they start to wear that they develop the ringing.

Can the same be said about the Cherry MX Blues? I mean, I sometimes hear a very subtle ringing when gaming or typing, so then could we say that it's just the natural result of wear?


----------



## ch_123

I think the ringing is somewhat normal in the Blue Cherry. When they age, they get quieter.


----------



## De-Zant

Doesn't the OP never update?

Posting the second time, add me in









6Gv2


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
I'm loving my new mechanical keyboard the Deck Legend Ice with tactile feedback.

I think your L-Ctrl Keycap is defective.










if you see any slivers of light coming out of the legends it's defective. e-mail Deck technical support, attach a photo and ask if they can send you replacements.

if it makes you feel better nobody is infallible not even Topre.

this iOne XArmor U9BL sample was full of defects.

spray








laser etching








crack








excess mold


----------



## ripster

Just don't type too hard.









Quote:

Proud new owner of a Steelseries 7G. Wishing the left windows button could be remapped to...anyone know how?
What's wrong with FCN like everybody else instead of a Toltec symbol?









To Remap the Steelseries Logo Key just do this mod.


----------



## Genkaz92

Update: I no longer own the Deck 82, I am now in the possession of an IBM model M and a Dell AT101W.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripster*


To Remap the Steelseries Logo Key just do this mod.


Thanks. I don't understand what you mean whats wrong with fcn


----------



## Zhany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


I think your L-Ctrl Keycap is defective.



I sent them an e-mail I actually have several keys with light slivers









With the key caps being that way will it cause any issues other than cosmetic?

I guess that's just my luck

Here are some pics


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhany* 
I sent them an e-mail I actually have several keys with light slivers









With the key caps being that way will it cause any issues other than cosmetic?

I guess that's just my luck

Here are some pics


no. some people can live with it. some don't want to bother. if your interested Performance-PCS sells a set of Blank Keycaps for the Deck Legend 105.


----------



## Arvin

My Filco Cherry Blue keyboard arrived today, typing on it is just simply amazing.


----------



## ReneeJade

OK guys, I'd like your help. I have a Filco Majestouch 104 key blue switch. I love it. It is one of my most prized possessions (coming a strong third to my copy of the Concise Oxford English Dictionary - the greatest Christmas present ever - and the i7 that is my pride and joy; just ahead of my Casio CFX-9850GB PLUS Color Power Graphic calculator, which served me valiantly during high school) But I want a blank key keyboard. Now, I can either buy a set of blank keycaps for my Filco for $60.00AUS, or I can buy a Das Model S Ultimate for $198.00AUS. The issue with buying the keycaps is that then I won't have a keyboard with letters on it for the computer n00bs that live with me (and I love them so this matters to me). Also, Filco keycaps wear out and go shiny. But the Das is expensive. I would love to have one, and I've heard that they feel almost the same as the Filco to type on. But basically I don't want to buy one unless it is going to be a truly treasured possession that will last many, many years. So I ask you Das owners: are they really a totally flawless piece of engineering? And I ask the rest of you: what do?


----------



## Maytan

Flawless? No! I've had multiple lubrication problems with mine; but both Das and Filco boards are made by Costar. (so basically, it's not a problem with Das boards in particular)

Other than that, great keyboard. Personally, while I realize it's far steeper, I'd go for the Das. If you get the Ultimate, it will have Blue switches and feel like your Filco. If you get the Ultimate Silent, it will have a considerable amount of tactility removed along with its ability to click.

The reason I say to go for the Das is a mixture of two things. The first being I wouldn't spend that much on keycaps alone. Second being, replacing the keycaps yourself could be a pain. The elongated keys have stabilizers underneath them, and if you're as awful as me you'll end up breaking at least one of them.

That's my personal opinion, though. Lots of people remove them easily. <_<


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
OK guys, I'd like your help. I have a Filco Majestouch 104 key blue switch. I love it. It is one of my most prized possessions (coming a strong third to my copy of the Concise Oxford English Dictionary - the greatest Christmas present ever - and the i7 that is my pride and joy; just ahead of my Casio CFX-9850GB PLUS Color Power Graphic calculator, which served me valiantly during high school) But I want a blank key keyboard. Now, I can either buy a set of blank keycaps for my Filco for $60.00AUS, or I can buy a Das Model S Ultimate for $198.00AUS. The issue with buying the keycaps is that then I won't have a keyboard with letters on it for the computer n00bs that live with me (and I love them so this matters to me). Also, Filco keycaps wear out and go shiny. But the Das is expensive. I would love to have one, and I've heard that they feel almost the same as the Filco to type on. But basically I don't want to buy one unless it is going to be a truly treasured possession that will last many, many years. So I ask you Das owners: are they really a totally flawless piece of engineering? And I ask the rest of you: what do?

It's made by Costar who makes the CST-104 which is the foundation for the Filco Majestouch, and every time I see the Model S compared to the Majestouch, it seems like the Model S is said to be superior in quality.

So I say that for the love of these computer n00bs, it seems to be worth the money to get the Model S Ultimate just to have both!

Or I suppose an alternative could be that you get the $60 set of keycaps and then get a low cost rubber dome. But then they'd have to use a rubber dome keyboard. Bleh. So I hope you don't go that route.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's made by Costar who makes the CST-104 which is the foundation for the Filco Majestouch, and every time I see the Model S compared to the Majestouch, it seems like the Model S is said to be superior in quality.

I think the only reason people say that is because the Das has lasered keys, but of course it has been established multiple times that the keys on the Das are terrible.


----------



## anthony92

typing on my filco blue cherry which arrived today







is simply orgasmic, i dont ever want to stop typing on it again.


----------



## ripster

Das versus Filco key testing is here.









Filco is bottom left, Das is bottom right


----------



## Maytan

In all honesty, even though I'm not a touch typist, I think I'd take blank keycaps over printed ones. Unless I was going to be getting caps that use a proven method of labeling.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Here's mine. I find it very strange why my F11 letters are in the middle of the key, while all the others are on the top.....


----------



## ripster

The SteelSeries keys are known to have quality issues.

See the Key Reference wiki entry here for links to reported problems.


----------



## lmnop

for **** sakes ripster


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
for **** sakes ripster


----------



## muchadoaboutnothing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
for **** sakes ripster

You know, I doubt anyone would really care if every link wasn't like:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muchadoaboutnothing doing a hypothetical*
See the EXAMPLE WIKI ENTRY for details on how to make good examples.

If ripster linked to Geekhack wiki entries more subtlely like:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muchadoaboutnothing doing a hypothetical*
Oh, yeah, you may want to check out this information on examples.

I think people would be less bothered by it. To be fair, ripster's done a lot to compile good info. But I have to agree that the constant linking is getting a little bit over the top, more because of the way ripster is referring to the wiki in every link (we can get that it's the geekhack wiki after we click it)


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripster* 
Filco is bottom left, Das is bottom right









I practically had to stick my face into my monitor to see what that key to the left of Esc was...


----------



## Saaz

Is this considered is a good keyboard?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saaz* 
Is this considered is a good keyboard?

Doesn't look that great. Try popping off one of the keys and see what's below - use a flat-head screwdriver.


----------



## Saaz

okay I popped out the key and on the inside there is a round rubber thing.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saaz* 
okay I popped out the key and on the inside there is a round rubber thing.

Yeah as I figured they are rubber domes. Some are better than others, but most of them won't feel as nice as a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## BigT

Hey guys i want to join the club, i just got a steelseries 7g. i love this keyboard. The Cherry MX blacks are awsome for gameing and typing.

anyone else out there ahve the 7g?


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saaz*


okay I popped out the key and on the inside there is a round rubber thing.


standard rubber dome. nothing special.


----------



## Weasel555

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=rk%209000

I know i posted about this keyboard before, however now there seems to be a lot more details to it. I was considering going with the cherry blues because that would be the perfect balance I am looking for from what i've read in this thread. Plus the laser printing is a nice bonus. Anyone use this keyboard?


----------



## ch_123

Here.


----------



## BigT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weasel555*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=rk%209000

I know i posted about this keyboard before, however now there seems to be a lot more details to it. I was considering going with the cherry blues because that would be the perfect balance I am looking for from what i've read in this thread. Plus the laser printing is a nice bonus. Anyone use this keyboard?


you know it is probably a really nice board. I have read alot of mixed reviews about this board. most of it tho i think is people just being too critical and picky because it is not from a "BIG" name. i found out about it when i was looking for other blue boards to compare to the razer that i was thinking about buying. if you want a blue board i think it would be great. it does have a metal plate in it, and is capeable of NKRO. the metal plate is red so you will see red between the keys, if you are ok with that. the only thing i dont like is that it is not native ps2. but it does come with a ps2 adaptor. and the ps2 like all keyboards is needed for NKRO. 6KRO with usb. it is comparable to a filco. if you want blues that looks like a great way to go. if you like blacks as well steelseries has their new 6gv2 out now. also the same price.
but i think they made the 6gv2 native usb with a ps2 adaptor as well...

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=54...re=Steelseries

it is the 7g with no usb hub or audio jacks and no palm rest. but the build quality is the same. and as a 7g owner i can tell you they are great...if you like blacks that is.

anyway if you are looking for a good mechanical keyboard i think you woudl be very happy with the Rosewill. dont let negative people talk you out of a good buy. i hope that helps.


----------



## ripster

It does not come with the purple adapter. You have to buy separately.

Cheap Rosewill is cheap.

The latest SteelSeries gaming keyboard, the SHIFT, is USB only. Technology marches on.


----------



## BigT

wow that does suck. you think they could atleast include the 5 cent adaptor. oh well i am sure it is still a nice keyboard. but you can alwasy get a filco, and they let you choose from blue, brown and black.

BTW, where do you actually get a filco? do you have to purchase it from their website?

and i did not mean the shift, that board is not mechanical. cool but not mechanical. it is an enhanced rubber dome. the Steelseries 6Gv2, is their budget mechanical keyboard. it is very nice.

http://steelseries.com/products/keyb...eelseries-6gv2

how come there are no red boards, except for ones made by cherry!!!! you think they would be great for gameing?!?

reds and blacks have the same actuation and reset point. its kinda nice. but i guess the blacks do ahve the longest life of any cherry key.


----------



## lmnop

I hope you are being sarcastic. you act like a rubber dome keyboard with a USB connection is new lol. I was pretty surprised the i-Rocks KR-6820E-BK had extra functionality with a PS/2 adapter for a rubber dome keyboard.


----------



## BigT

i know rubber dome with usb is not a new thing. every keyboard i have owned up until now has been ruubber dome with usb. but the Steelseries Shift keyboard is new to the market and it is rubber dome with usb.

i was just saying that it is nice to have native ps2. i dont like useing adaptors if i dont have to. and i prefer mechanical keys. after typeing on one you can never go back.


----------



## ripster

Ask yourself sometime why PS/2 gaming keyboards are not shipped with gaming macro software.

Personally, I always find it handy.

Razer Black Widow (USB only)









Steelseries SHIFT (USB only)

Quote:



Multiple levels of macros

Personalization allows you to shift the rules to your favor. You can program every single key on the Shift through our advanced software. In fact, you can do this multiple times. That's because we have added layers to the Shift which can be easily activated through hotkeys on the base of the Shift. This means there is almost no limit to how much you can ask the Shift to do or how many times you can ask the Shift to do it. We have added illuminated indicators to the Shift to quickly and easily indicate which layer is active.


----------



## BigT

OHHHHHHHH!
that does make sense! i guess i didnt think about it because i dont use macro keys. i only play FPS, or some very casual starcraft 2, and a bit of titan quest. Mostly any game by Valve. i never liked macros. even when i had my logitech g15. but i guess there are alot of people that do like macro funtionality. i gues that is another important thing to think about when trying to find the right keyboard.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

PS/2 keyboards are fully capable of supporting macros. I've got a dozen Cherry keyboards that use PS/2 and are macro capable. All you have to do is set your macro keys to send a unique scancode, then have your driver pick it up and do its magic. It's only because programmers try to be fancy that many rely on USB.


----------



## ripster

I like GUIs for my macros. I'm lazy when it comes to gaming. Hell, I game mainly on my PS3 for example because that's where all the interesting titles are.

Of course I do use Autohotkey too.

Code:



Code:


#NoEnv  ; Recommended for performance and compatibility with future AutoHotkey releases.
SendMode Input  ; Recommended for new scripts due to its superior speed and reliability.
SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir%  ; Ensures a consistent starting directory.

#SingleInstance Force
#HotkeyInterval 999999
#MaxHotkeysPerInterval 9999
#UseHook On

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;Tilde key becomes period, SHF tilde becomes tilde
`::.
+`::Send, `~

;\\ becomes Backspace, SHF becomes \\, Pipe disappears because I can't program worth ****
\\::Backspace
+\\::Send, `\\

;Backspace becomes Del
Backspace::Delete
+Backspace::|

; Caps Lock becomes Ctrl, Win+LShift becomes Caps Lock
CapsLock::Ctrl
#Lshift::Capslock

;New Key next to LShift becomes Backspace
SC056::Backspace

;New Key next to Backspace becomes backslash
SC07D::Send {\\}
Shift & SC07D::Send {|}

;New Key next to RShift becomes Windows
SC073::LWin

;Win+F5 to send Youtube tags
#F5::
Send [MEDIA=youtube] [/MEDIA]
return

;Japanese Keyboard
SC07B::Send "Key Left of Spacebar"
SC079::Send "Key Right of Spacebar"
SC070::Send "Key Left of RALT"
SC073::Send "Key Left of RSHIFT"
;SC07D::Send "Key Left of BACKSPACE"

#F3::
SoundSet +1
SoundGet, master_volume
voltip := Round(master_volume)
Tooltip, Vol: %voltip%`%
SetTimer, RemoveToolTip, 2000
return

#F2::
SoundSet -1
SoundGet, master_volume
voltip := Round(master_volume)
Tooltip, Vol: %voltip%`%
SetTimer, RemoveToolTip, 2000
return

#F1::
Send {Volume_Mute}
SoundGet, master_mute, , mute
if(master_mute = "on")
{
Tooltip, Mute On
}else
{
Tooltip, Mute Off
}
SetTimer, RemoveToolTip, 2000
return

RemoveToolTip:
SetTimer, RemoveToolTip, Off
ToolTip
return


----------



## dan_k

Would someone please be kind to perform a simple USB trace test and post results back here for analysis? -- The test is based around simultaneous multiple input (pressing more than one key in the same time), but it will also tell you (me) the maximum performance of this keyboard.

Here is USB sniffer program, free to try, small and easy to download, but I welcome reports from any other software you prefer or think can do better diagnosis: http://www.topshareware.com/USBTrace-transfer-42419.htm

THE TEST: USB Trace
=================

1. Start session

2. Press THREE buttons in the same time [Q+W+E]
...hold ~2 seconds

3. Release all three buttons in the same time
...wait ~5 seconds

4. Press FOUR buttons in the same time [Q+W+E+R]
...hold ~2 seconds

5. Release all four buttons in the same time

6. Report results back here, perhaps a screen capture

* Maybe also apply filters, so to only show "IN" packets with "DATA".

Example:









Here is example of pressing [Q+W+E+R] in the same time, holding them down for a while, and after red line is when I release them all in the same time, no filter applied. If you examine this data sample you may find that my USB keyboard (from old iMac) has actually very poor performance, only about 125 keys per second max. How does this compare with other keyboards?


----------



## ripster

I think you are trying to measure scanning rate. That is better done with an oscilloscope. The scanning rate is limited by the key bounce characteristics of the switch by the microcontroller. Then it's all collected and sent on it's merry way in a USB packet.

From Wikipedia

Quote:

Keyboards

Keyboards are some of the most popular USB HID class devices. The USB HID class keyboard has replaced the PS/2 keyboard on most modern computer systems.[citation needed] The USB HID class keyboard is normally designed with an IN endpoint that communicates keystrokes to the computer and an OUT endpoint that communicates the status of the keyboard's LEDs from the computer to the keyboard. The PC 97 standard requires that a computer's BIOS must detect and work with USB HID class keyboards that are designed to be used during the boot process.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigT* 
wow that does suck. you think they could atleast include the 5 cent adaptor. oh well i am sure it is still a nice keyboard. but you can alwasy get a filco, and they let you choose from blue, brown and black.

BTW, where do you actually get a filco? do you have to purchase it from their website?

Here in the U.S., they're purchased from here:

http://elitekeyboards.com/


----------



## BigT

i live in canada, it really limits my selection. i could not even buy an Ione Mechanical keyboard off their site. i tried. so i was very limited in what i was actually able to get. so i got the 7g. it all worked out tho because i fell in love with these black keys. i was actually conncidering buying the Filco Majestouch Linear Force NKRO (Cherry Black) but then i realized that the Steelseries has that same simple look that i love and that awsome palm rest. but seeing as how i love buying mice and keyboards, i am sure that this 7g will not be my last mechanical keyboard. i may even try and get a cherry with with cherry reds and laser eched keys. or maybe a filco brown NKRO. so many decisions.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigT* 
i live in canada, it really limits my selection. i could not even buy an Ione Mechanical keyboard off their site. i tried. so i was very limited in what i was actually able to get. so i got the 7g. it all worked out tho because i fell in love with these black keys. i was actually conncidering buying the Filco Majestouch Linear Force NKRO (Cherry Black) but then i realized that the Steelseries has that same simple look that i love and that awsome palm rest. but seeing as how i love buying mice and keyboards, i am sure that this 7g will not be my last mechanical keyboard. i may even try and get a cherry with with cherry reds and laser eched keys. or maybe a filco brown NKRO. so many decisions.

didn't I link you to a Canadian retailer (HLTechnology) that carried the iOne XArmor U9BL?

Filco are pretty expensive because of the currency exchange and customs fee.

BestDirect and DirectCanada carry the Das Model S and sell it even cheaper than Metadot. you can buy a Das Model S Professional Silent for under $125 CAD shipped.


----------



## wonderlust

Managed to sell my IBM Model F (AT version) today









Discovered a Compaq MX 11800 in a bunch of junk I had bought.

Seems to be using Cherry brown switches or could I be mistaken?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yes, it uses Cherry MX browns.


----------



## wonderlust

Just trying it out, (Usual keyboard is an 89 Model M) and I am finding it quite nice to use.

Might be time to order something with the same switches in Black to match the rest of my PC gear nowadays.

Will stick this on the bay next free listing day


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Just trying it out, (Usual keyboard is an 89 Model M) and I am finding it quite nice to use.

Might be time to order something with the same switches in Black to match the rest of my PC gear nowadays.

Will stick this on the bay next free listing day









Ebay's having a free-listing event until January 7th. I'm surprised they're letting it last this long, but as a frequent ebay-er I'm quite excited.


----------



## ch_123

Someone who prefers a Brown Cherry keyboard to an Model F? Wow, these things really are subjective.


----------



## wonderlust

Thats a long time? Is that Ebay.com or co.uk which I will be using?

The UK one seems to be having a lot of free listing days of recent, managed to sell 2 of my Model Ms recently, 2 amybe three to go









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Someone who prefers a Brown Cherry keyboard to an Model F? Dear God, these things really are subjective...

Didn't try the Model F for long, it was bought in amongst other junk (and 4 Model Ms







)

It was in a bad way, one of the read legs had been ssnapped off, so I ebayed it.

The Compaq isn't as nice as my Model M, don't get me wrong. I would like something black now and I cannot affort to ship a unicomp from the USA.

If I could then one of theirs would ne at the top of my shopping list


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Thats a long time? Is that Ebay.com or co.uk which I will be using?

My bad entirely! I hadn't noticed that you were in the UK.









I know ebay*.com* has this promotion going on from Sep. 28-Jan. 7th, but I am unsure about ebay*.co.uk*.

Once again, I apologize for being misleading there.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Didn't try the Model F for long, it was bought in amongst other junk (and 4 Model Ms







)

It was in a bad way, one of the read legs had been ssnapped off, so I ebayed it.

The Compaq isn't as nice as my Model M, don't get me wrong. I would like something black now and I cannot affort to ship a unicomp from the USA.

If I could then one of theirs would ne at the top of my shopping list

Ah, fair enough.

The Model F arguably has the best switch of any keyboard compatible with a modern PC.


----------



## wonderlust

I still have mine, although I have to pack it up tomorrow to get it courried to it's new owner.

It's a 6450225 dated 11 Aug 1985.

I got >Â£60 inc shipping which I guess is going to be about Â£12 so I cannot complain too much.

I hope the new owner has a spare leg to make this a fully working item again


----------



## vspec

I can be in club too?
Just picked this up at a thrift store for $5.

Dell AT101W


----------



## Koslov

I'm in the market for a new gaming keyboard. I hesitate between the Razer Black Widow, cherry blues, the Das Pro Silent, cherry browns and the Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry blacks. I understand how the blues and browns works but I don't understand how the cherry feels. I've never tried one. How's the feel of cherry blacks? Is it really different than rubber domes? More info would be appreciated.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well with black switches you are pressing down against a spring instead of against rubber. They are better all around vs rubber domes imo. Of course blue or brown's may be more to your liking.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koslov* 
I'm in the market for a new gaming keyboard. I hesitate between the Razer Black Widow, cherry blues, the Das Pro Silent, cherry browns and the Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry blacks. I understand how the blues and browns works but I don't understand how the cherry feels. I've never tried one. How's the feel of cherry blacks? Is it really different than rubber domes? More info would be appreciated.

In addition to what Crazy9000 said, there's another difference between mechanical switches and rubber domes: the key does not have to be pressed all the way down in order to send the keystroke signal to the computer. In other words, the keys don't have to be bottomed out in order to actuate. Plus, the fact that you're pressing down on real springs instead of a little rubber dome that's molded into a big sheet of rubber makes for a big difference as well.

Now, the Cherry MX Blacks have a similar amount of resistance which means they require a similar amount of force to actuate in comparison to rubber domes. But rubber domes provide a mushy tactile response while the Cherry MX Blacks have no tactile response at all. It's just a smooth key travel without any extra spots of resistance during that key travel.

Speaking of being tactile, both the Cherry MX Blues and Browns are tactile. This is the type of switch that the rubber dome technology is trying to emulate. Except again, there's a real spring that you're pushing down on and actuation occurs somewhere in the middle of the keystroke before the key is pressed all the way down. Now, this tactility is just a little bit of extra resistance during the keystroke, but it's different from rubber domes because once you pass the tactile part of the key travel, you're not forced to the bottom of the keystroke. But with rubber domes, once it gives in, you're instantly at the bottom of the keystroke.

In the opinion of just about every mechanical keyboard user, the feel is significantly superior to that of rubber domes. It's much easier to type which also means it's just much easier to use - almost especially for gaming. And of course concerning the longevity of mechanical keyboards, there's no little contact area (for actuation) to wear out, so mechanical keyboards last much longer than rubber domes.

But if you want more (and better) information, then definitely start a discussion in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide. But study the first 10 posts as well (or, at least study the stuff you want to understand better).


----------



## BigT

I recently got myself a Steelseries 7G. It is the same thing as the 6Gv2 with the adition of the usb hub, audio ports and palm rest. the rest is the EXACT same. I can tell you it is the best keyboard I have ever owned. It feels way different from my rubber dome keyboards. I had a logitech g15, saitek eclipse II, and a razer lycosa. the 7G is way better. I love the feel of the keys, and even tho they are not "Clicky" keys, theys till do make a bit of a sound. mostly from they key bottoming out. I love how you do not need to press the key all the way for it to actuate. most mechanical keyboards have a steel plate inside to keep the board from flexing. i know the 7g does. i am not sure if the razer does, I have been told it does not. but it still has a good weight to it. a mechanical keyboard is worth it for sure. I will have my 7g forever. you just need to make a list of what you want. one thing to keep in mind is the actuation point and reset point of a mechanical key. the cherry blacks actuate and reset at the same point. the blues and brown do not. this can cause some double tapping problems. some people report not likeing the blues or browns as much for gameing and others say it is no problem. All cherry keys are rated for 20M clicks, but the blacks are rated for 50M clicks. click the link in my sig and go the mechanical keyboard guide if you need more information. once you go mechanical you will never go back!!


----------



## Dergless

Just got my Cherry g80-3494lycus2 shipped from hong kong today


----------



## BigT

Nice, that is the one with the cherry red keys right? is it ps2 or usb? NKRO?

Post a pic or two!


----------



## thiru

Yeah it's red switches and NKRO on ps2.


----------



## BigT

thats a sweet board! is it native ps2 or do you use an adaptor? show some pics. there really are not many good pics of cherry boards.


----------



## Dergless

I'll definitely post some pics once I get some time to lol, its native USB but it comes with a USB to PS2 adapter so you can take advantage of the NKRO and all the other features PS2 has over USB


----------



## BigT

very nice, i want that board for sure. i love linear keys. cant wait to see some good pics of the board!


----------



## lmnop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dergless* 
Just got my Cherry g80-3494lycus2 shipped from hong kong today

did you receive the white or black model?


----------



## EmMure

steelseries 6gv2


----------



## Dergless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lmnop*


did you receive the white or black model?


Black, I think the 2 at the end of the serial number is for black and 0 is white. Also I'll take some pics of the board tomorrow before I head in to work, just need to find my camera haha


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dergless*


Black, I think the 2 at the end of the serial number is for black and 0 is white. Also I'll take some pics of the board tomorrow before I head in to work, just need to find my camera haha


oh. I like the white model.


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dergless*


Black, I think the 2 at the end of the serial number is for black and 0 is white. Also I'll take some pics of the board tomorrow before I head in to work, just need to find my camera haha


may I ask where you live and the total price.


----------



## yashau

Hey guys. What's the best way to take the key caps off a Deck. I need to give this a well deserved clean. The keys are real stiff kinda scared to exert too much force


----------



## lmnop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yashau*


Hey guys. What's the best way to take the key caps off a Deck. I need to give this a well deserved clean. The keys are real stiff kinda scared to exert too much force


http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?tit...t+Keys#Removal


----------



## yashau

So essentially I just got to pull harder right? Thanks for the help


----------



## lmnop

the wire puller is highly favored. put the power in your wrist and pull.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Hey guys. What's the best way to take the key caps off a Deck. I need to give this a well deserved clean. The keys are real stiff kinda scared to exert too much force

Yeah, for every key that doesn't have a stabilizer bar (like the Spacebar and Shift keys), just pull hard, and pull straight up following the tilt of the keyboard. The bigger keys that have stabilizer bars are a little bit more involved.


----------



## Lanx

I recently modded a Microsoft ergo 4k with cherry browns. Then i hacked it off to make it tenkeyless.
Recently tried to integrate a nostromo n50 in it, but i burnt out the board somehow, which is odd cuz i just modded a nostromo n52 with leftover cherry browns.
Currently my mod is 95% complete, i'm gonna try to mod a g15 into it (have one on order) gonna use microswitches and make use of the built in buttons of the msergo 4k (the empty spots) instead of modding in more cherry browns since these will just be quick macro keys i use for work and nothing to do really with typing.

I also dropped in an enter button in the middle cuz i had no use for the scroll and it seemed cool.

as with all mods, work in progress.

But yea i want to be part of the club!


----------



## TwoCables

Dude!!! Very nice!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Hey guys. What's the best way to take the key caps off a Deck. I need to give this a well deserved clean. The keys are real stiff kinda scared to exert too much force


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?tit...t+Keys#Removal


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmnop* 
the wire puller is highly favored. put the power in your wrist and pull.

I have the red-ring key puller & wire key puller, and definitely the wire one is MUCH better for getting keys up.

Though, a word of advice is on the Space Bar, you want to pull from both sides first and then lift up from the main switch. It'll be easiest that way.

Speaking of which, it's been a week, I have dogs, time to clean the tower (it's filters) & muh LEGEND!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanx* 
*snipped*

That's some epic work man! :thumb;

Get some Bondo up in their to clean up the housing and make it look professional.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanx* 
Then i hacked it off to make it tenkeyless.

Man, what did you use to hack it off? Some snapshot of the side that was hacked would be nice.


----------



## Lanx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Man, what did you use to hack it off? Some snapshot of the side that was hacked would be nice.









just a dremel, after modding the n52's i'm think i'd dremel it out more and combo use exacto knife and modeling sandpaper for a cleaner look, now i don't have enough "plastic" for that tho.
I have an ongoing mod log at geek hack if you want to see more construction.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lanx* 
just a dremel, after modding the n52's i'm think i'd dremel it out more and combo use exacto knife and modeling sandpaper for a cleaner look, now i don't have enough "plastic" for that tho.
I have an ongoing mod log at geek hack if you want to see more construction.

Found it. Thanks!


----------



## SilverPotato

Just ordered a Steel series 6Gv2, add me!


----------



## Kaishi

I'm loving my Rosewill RK-9000. I'm happy to join the ranks. Need photos?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanx*


I recently modded a Microsoft ergo 4k with cherry browns. Then i hacked it off to make it tenkeyless.
Recently tried to integrate a nostromo n50 in it, but i burnt out the board somehow, which is odd cuz i just modded a nostromo n52 with leftover cherry browns.
Currently my mod is 95% complete, i'm gonna try to mod a g15 into it (have one on order) gonna use microswitches and make use of the built in buttons of the msergo 4k (the empty spots) instead of modding in more cherry browns since these will just be quick macro keys i use for work and nothing to do really with typing.

I also dropped in an enter button in the middle cuz i had no use for the scroll and it seemed cool.

as with all mods, work in progress.

But yea i want to be part of the club!











Hey, do you have a worklog on this or another keyboard? It's something I eventually would love to do, especially modding an ergonomic with switches.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanx*












that is some epic godlike mod!
awesome man!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Found it. Thanks!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Hey, do you have a worklog on this or another keyboard? It's something I eventually would love to do, especially modding an ergonomic with switches.


It was posted above as quoted, but you missed it.


----------



## Lanx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Hey, do you have a worklog on this or another keyboard? It's something I eventually would love to do, especially modding an ergonomic with switches.


yea others found the link, there are other "ergonomic" keyboards out there but the northgate had alp switches, so if i wanted to focus on cherry keys i'd have to get the kinesis, and i really didn't want to "learn" a new way to type.
Plus i've used the MS ergo 4k for almost 5years? (maybe more idk). The ms4k has a nice layout and the negative slope is pretty awesome.

if this sounds like you then yea your only course is to mod one like i did.
couple of things i'd do different.

use a g15 control board (when i open it up i'll really see) so i can better integrate keys/macros/dislplay

make it tenless in the first place (this would have saved me from wiring up the numpad)

use smaller gauge wires and heatsinks instead of just electrical tape to make it look "nicer".

but it works great, just waiting on ups for the g15 to come in so i can hack it into the modded board.


----------



## Norlig

Ive ordered an 7G that is gonna get to me in 2 days

Could I join?


----------



## luvsan

Guys and gals(o rly), I'm on a rosewill, don't think i would have ever been sporting rosewill.

Any who i don't actually mind as in my eyes so far this is a excellent product nice to get away from my crappy smooshy aging laptop keys.

I have been on this for about a hour or so now, when i go back to the laptop.... I facepalm. smoosh smoosh smoosh.

Seems to be pretty decent build quality heavier than anything i have owned.

Logo doesn't bother me much, still getting use to the keys but I think this will be a long ownership or at least i hope, will report back if i lose any keys or anything.

This keyboard makes you feel like writing a story.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvsan* 
Guys and gals(o rly), I'm on a rosewill, don't think i would have ever been sporting rosewill.

Any who i don't actually mind as in my eyes so far this is a excellent product nice to get away from my crappy smooshy aging laptop keys.

I have been on this for about a hour or so now, when i go back to the laptop.... I facepalm. smoosh smoosh smoosh.

Seems to be pretty decent build quality heavier than anything i have owned.

Logo doesn't bother me much, still getting use to the keys but I think this will be a long ownership or at least i hope, will report back if i lose any keys or anything.

This keyboard makes you feel like writing a story.

Nice!

This is exactly how I feel about the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click (which is basically identical to the Rosewill RK-9000).

Are you using a USB to PS/2 adapter so that you also have full NKRO?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Nice!

This is exactly how I feel about the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click (which is basically identical to the Rosewill RK-9000).

Are you using a USB to PS/2 adapter so that you also have full NKRO?


I can't right now actually, this laptop doesn't have a PS/2. I have indeed tried hitting a bunch of keys and 6 register, which I'm told is the USB limit. I don't know of a good program to test anything else. My desktop is out of commission for the second. I have a adapter somewhere.

I heard they were pretty similar, I was actually looking at the das keyboards, was thinking of getting the "silent" model, but i hear blues and browns aren't a whole lot different sound wise. Also a solid built keyboard, that compares to a filco for 75 bucks is hard to turn down. I was even looking into the razer keyboards, but heard they were using IONE as a manufacturer I know they have had quality control issues. If I'm gonna buy a mechanical keyboard no point in it dieing in a year or i haven't really reaped the benefits.

Wish i knew of a way of disabling a laptop keyboard, I might just disconnect it lol. Inconvenient to lug this around however. Even my darn laptop touch pad buttons feel mushy...

Well there i am writing a story again.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you don't approach the limit of 6 keys (like if you only play games that one hand is on the mouse), then there is really no reason to grab a ps/2 adapter. While ps/2 is technically faster, it's not something that is even remotely noticeable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I can't right now actually, this laptop doesn't have a PS/2. I have indeed tried hitting a bunch of keys and 6 register, which I'm told is the USB limit. I don't know of a good program to test anything else. My desktop is out of commission for the second. I have a adapter somewhere.

I heard they were pretty similar, I was actually looking at the das keyboards, was thinking of getting the "silent" model, but i hear blues and browns aren't a whole lot different sound wise. Also a solid built keyboard, that compares to a filco for 75 bucks is hard to turn down. I was even looking into the razer keyboards, but heard they were using IONE as a manufacturer I know they have had quality control issues. If I'm gonna buy a mechanical keyboard no point in it dieing in a year or i haven't really reaped the benefits.

Wish i knew of a way of disabling a laptop keyboard, I might just disconnect it lol. Inconvenient to lug this around however. Even my darn laptop touch pad buttons feel mushy...

Well there i am writing a story again.


The Cherry MX Blues and Browns are very different from each other when it comes to sound. The Cherry MX Blues have a mechanical click that occurs upon actuation while the Browns don't. But when bottoming out, almost every mechanical keyboard is going to be "clacky".

Anyway, I didn't know you were using this on a laptop. I thought you just meant that you were replacing a laptop-style keyboard.

But yeah man, this is basically identical to the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click. Both these keyboards are built using the Costar CST-104.


----------



## GIMJ

My das model s professional comes in tomorow I am so excited!!!!


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
The Cherry MX Blues and Browns are very different from each other when it comes to sound. The Cherry MX Blues have a mechanical click that occurs upon actuation while the Browns don't. But when bottoming out, almost every mechanical keyboard is going to be "clacky".

Anyway, I didn't know you were using this on a laptop. I thought you just meant that you were replacing a laptop-style keyboard.

But yeah man, this is basically identical to the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click. Both these keyboards are built using the Costar CST-104.

I was saying sound wise, seen a few youtube videos they don't sound all that different to me. The clicks are pretty light compared to bottoming out. I'm not saying theres not a difference, but i imagine it's only a few db. Certainly not the hype around mx blues being super loud.

Thanks for the info and confirm, when i was reading about it was seemingly more hearsay, I tried to keep up with them on geekhack, it's a little hard sometimes but hilarious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GIMJ* 
My das model s professional comes in tomorow I am so excited!!!!









I think you are gonna like it. CAREFUL!!!, you might not be able to use a regular keyboard again.


----------



## ripster

Quote:

Thanks for the info and confirm, when i was reading about it was seemingly more hearsay, I tried to keep up with them on geekhack, it's a little hard sometimes but hilarious.
There is a new Geekhack Mechanical Keyboard Guide you might want to check out - it's aimed at people new to mechanical keyboards.

And yes, we do have sense of humor there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvsan* 
I was saying sound wise, seen a few youtube videos they don't sound all that different to me. The clicks are pretty light compared to bottoming out. I'm not saying theres not a difference, but i imagine it's only a few db. Certainly not the hype around mx blues being super loud.

Thanks for the info and confirm, when i was reading about it was seemingly more hearsay, I tried to keep up with them on geekhack, it's a little hard sometimes but hilarious.

I think you are gonna like it. CAREFUL!!!, you might not be able to use a regular keyboard again.

I haven't seen any hype that the Cherry MX Blues are super loud. Instead, I see many people assuming that they are loud just because they're called "clicky". People see that word and run away assuming it's going to be loud, like typing on a cheap, clacky rubber dome keyboard. So it's my goal to say this as often as possible: _"it's just a satisfying, subtle, and crisp mechanical click sound that is quieter than the sound of bottoming out."_ I also like to compare the mechanical click this switch makes to the click that a retractable pen makes; only a retractable pen is a bit louder and doesn't have as pleasing of a sound.

Unfortunately, most of the YouTube videos are done by people who are still bottoming pretty hard out on their keyboards. They don't know how to _press_ the keys; instead, they hit them. :/ All these switches require is just a light tap. But they hit each key as though it's a stiff rubber dome keyboard.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

^ indeed.

Oh how I long for another mx blue keyboard. Browns gets boring after a while. People keep on bottoming out all over youtube. If you just learn to type without pressing hard and bottoming out, you'll love that experience.


----------



## Jeci

Hello guys im looking for a little help. 
I bought a Filco ZERO tenkeyless the other day:










I must say i do like the board, BUT, it is very loud... Is there anyway to combat this?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeci*


Hello guys im looking for a little help. 
I bought a Filco ZERO tenkeyless the other day:










I must say i do like the board, BUT, it is very loud... Is there anyway to combat this?


try touch typing..not bottoming out the key when u type.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeci*


Hello guys im looking for a little help. 
I bought a Filco ZERO tenkeyless the other day:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4005606/IMG00148-20101014-1108.jpg[/IMG]

I must say i do like the board, BUT, it is very loud... Is there anyway to combat this?


You can get those little dental rubber bands and put them on the bottom of each key.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It has clicky XMs, that's not just bottoming out noise. And I don't think that works with Alps switches anyway since the stem isn't round.


----------



## TwoCables

Jeci:

Try typing with a light touch. I mean, when you're typing, just keep your wrists up in the air; this will make it significantly easier to type with a lighter touch thereby making it easier to avoid bottoming out.

In other words: just press the keys instead of hitting them.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I just had a random idea:

The biggest criticism of this thread is that it's too wordy, yet people like me find it useful. Is it possible to write two guides, one aimed towards people new to mechanical keyboards and a more "advanced" one to those of us who already know about mechanical keyboards but want to learn more?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I just had a random idea:

The biggest criticism of this thread is that it's too wordy, yet people like me find it useful. Is it possible to write two guides, one aimed towards people new to mechanical keyboards and a more "advanced" one to those of us who already know about mechanical keyboards but want to learn more?


Ha, wrong thread.









I'm only laughing because I've confused the two threads at least a few hundreds times now. I mean, it's all the same to me.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ha, wrong thread.









I'm only laughing because I've confused the two threads at least a few hundreds times now. I mean, it's all the same to me.




















They both start with "Mechanical Keyboard"! I need to start reading the entire titles


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*











They both start with "Mechanical Keyboard"! I need to start reading the entire titles










Me too actually. hehe







As soon as I read your post, I was like _"Wait a sec... what happened to the other posts I saw in here? Oh wait, this is the Club! Dah! Not again."_


----------



## Konkistadori

1996 IBM model M Swe/fin layout And HHKB Pro 2









Add meh to club please









  
 



  



 
 theres some sound comparsion between those two if youre interested,


----------



## lmnop

nice color scheme on the HHKB.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Jeci:

Try typing with a light touch. I mean, when you're typing, just keep your wrists up in the air; this will make it significantly easier to type with a lighter touch thereby making it easier to avoid bottoming out.

In other words: just press the keys instead of hitting them.


You and your "wrists in the air"







Does anybody else do it? I've never heard of it - it's incredibly uncomfortable for me.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You and your "wrists in the air"







Does anybody else do it? I've never heard of it - it's incredibly uncomfortable for me.


I've never heard of it either, but I automatically do it sometimes...

It wasn't until I came here, that I realized that I can touch type, and I sometimes do that too...


----------



## Jeci

Yeh i dont think that im going to be doing the wrists in the air, but i'm just very conscious of the noise for my house mates when i am typing.

Also it's not the bottoming out noise as i don't type that hard/do touch type.

I did get told to get some aekii sliders to replace my alp switches sliders, although living in the uk i can't seem to get hold of any of these boards.

There're a few listed on the US ebay, but shipping is too expensive. Not cool.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You and your "wrists in the air"







Does anybody else do it? I've never heard of it - it's incredibly uncomfortable for me.


Just because you've never heard of it, it doesn't mean that it's not the proper way to do it.

I could probably find many, many guides on the internet that all agree that it's the proper way, but here's one that you have sitting right on your computer:

The Microsoft Healthy Computing Guide

Just open the Start menu, type "healthy", or "guide", or "computing" and then press Enter.

Perform a Ctrl+F search for "floating" and then read that paragraph. Or, just read this:

Quote:



Type with your hands and wrists floating above the keyboard, so that you can use your whole arm to reach for distant keys instead of stretching your fingers.


This isn't Microsoft's way; this is simply just the proper way to type. If it's uncomfortable for you, then either your doing it wrong, or your keyboard is too high. While I'm seated, mine is at about elbow height (slightly higher, but not by much), and it feels perfect to type this way. I have complete freedom, I am able to relax, and my typing precision is much higher. Words that were once somewhat difficult to type are now extremely easy to type.

But if you really want me to get down and dirty and find a bunch of guides, then I can certainly do that. But as I have said in the past, I learned how to type from a textbook about 15 years ago. It explained the basics at the beginning of the book, and one of the things it stressed was that it was very important to hover your wrists while typing. Except, I rebelled assuming that it would cause me fatigue. I also decided that I was smarter than this textbook and basically kept my wrists planted while typing. But when I type like that today, my speed decreases right along with my accuracy and comfort. It's very limiting and restricting to type that way. It now feels absolutely wrong and uncomfortable to keep my wrists planted while I type.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeci*


Yeh i dont think that im going to be doing the wrists in the air, but i'm just very conscious of the noise for my house mates when i am typing.


So then try it. It wont cost you any thing, nor will it hurt you. It will allow you to type with a lighter touch and therefore your typing will be quieter. I am speaking from personal experience here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeci*


Also it's not the bottoming out noise as i don't type that hard/do touch type.

I did get told to get some aekii sliders to replace my alp switches sliders, although living in the uk i can't seem to get hold of any of these boards.

There're a few listed on the US ebay, but shipping is too expensive. Not cool.


If it's not the noise of bottoming out, then what is it?


----------



## Jeci

Well the board has the ***ka switch on it, so i think most of the noise is just the switch itself.

When i said i won't be doing the floating wrists thing that's because it just doesn't feel right, i suppose my next question is if anyone has an Apple M3501 Apple Extended II Keyboard? I could really do with the sliders from it, or the entire board itself!


----------



## calavera

Here's what I have.









top left: donor keyboard with dye sublimation key caps I plan on using








bottom left: modded cherry 1800 double shot
top right: modded reuters
bottom right: modded filco, this was before filco came out with savers.

this is what I have for daily use.


----------



## gonX

I never said it was the improper way to do it. Maybe I never noticed it, but at home my chair is set lower than my desk, with my keyboard being on the edge of the desk. It's easier for me to find a "home" position when resting my hands on the edge of the keyboard.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeci* 
Well the board has the ***ka switch on it, so i think most of the noise is just the switch itself.

When i said i won't be doing the floating wrists thing that's because it just doesn't feel right, i suppose my next question is if anyone has an Apple M3501 Apple Extended II Keyboard? I could really do with the sliders from it, or the entire board itself!

If it feels wrong, then how high is your keyboard in relation to your body? It's probably just too high, which I guess is fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I never said it was the improper way to do it. Maybe I never noticed it, but at home my chair is set lower than my desk, with my keyboard being on the edge of the desk. It's easier for me to find a "home" position when resting my hands on the edge of the keyboard.

Yeah, it's naturally uncomfortable to type this way if the keyboard is that high.


----------



## ripster

deleted...


----------



## Ksireaper

Please add me to the list.

Got my Xarmor U9BL today.

i cannot stress the difference between this keyboard and my old Lycosa. The difference is so amazing.

So glad i went Mechanical with this.

Sorry for crappy pic, taken with cell phone.


----------



## EnzoLT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ksireaper* 
Please add me to the list.

Got my Xarmor U9BL today.

i cannot stress the difference between this keyboard and my old Lycosa. The difference is so amazing.

So glad i went Mechanical with this.

Sorry for crappy pic, taken with cell phone.










Wow that KB is kick-ass. I found my next keyboard!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ksireaper* 
Please add me to the list.

Got my Xarmor U9BL today.

i cannot stress the difference between this keyboard and my old Lycosa. The difference is so amazing.

So glad i went Mechanical with this.

Sorry for crappy pic, taken with cell phone.










Looks kinda like the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Looks kinda like the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate

iOne makes the BlackWidow and XArmor boards.

They also have a fettish for Cherry MX-Blues on their gaming keyboards.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
iOne makes the BlackWidow and XArmor boards.

They also have a fettish for Cherry MX-Blues on their gaming keyboards.

XArmor is switching to MX browns in most of their future boards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
XArmor is switching to MX browns in most of their future boards.

Thankfully.

I own blues, but they're not for gaming.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Thankfully.

I own blues, but they're not for gaming.

So you'd recommend against a Razer Blackwidow ultimate for gaming and typing then >>?


----------



## thiru

No, they're great for typing but louder than other keyboard but some people can't game on them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
So you'd recommend against a Razer Blackwidow ultimate for gaming and typing then >>?

If you're used to gaming on a rubber dome board you shouldn't have a problem with the Blues.

Though other switches like Browns, Clears, and Blacks are superior to Blues when it comes to gaming.

Because roughly the half way down the switch, it actuates. So when you go fully down and raise back up to the halfway point, you can move down again to actuate the switch.

But with Rubber dome boards, you need to push the switch all the way down. And then let it raise all the way. Which is comparatively the same as blues.

My only reason for not recommend the Razer Black Widow is that I don't entirely like the boards as a whole. The Font & rubberized coating are... not really my thing.


----------



## ripster

Razer Black Widow is not rubberized. The Xarmor is.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripster* 
Razer Black Widow is not rubberized. The Xarmor is.

Then what is the coating on the keys? Feels rubber-ish, though not as thick as the coating found on mice or the U9BL.

Either way, there is a coating that I do not like.


----------



## ripster

Hmm... maybe there is a light rubberized coating. Got the info from some guy that went to the Indonesian Black Widow event but now I'm thinking he may be wrong.

Warning - post includes booth babes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripster* 
Hmm... maybe there is a light rubberized coating. Got the info from some guy that went to the Indonesian Black Widow event but now I'm thinking he may be wrong.

Warning - post includes booth babes.

I don't know if you could tell or not, but I mean "mice or the U9BL" not of. I made an edit to fix that. Typo on my part.

Either way; I purchased a Black Widow for myself, tried it for awhile. Wasn't terribly impressed. Not a bad board, but I liked the U9BL, because for the price I felt the U9BL offered more.

And writing software for the U9BL turned out to be rather easy.


----------



## Tator Tot

Crappy cellphone pictures. But keyboard pron.

Got an IBM Model M in mint condition from my Grandma today. Made in the UK.









And I also stripped my Deck Legend and cleaned it


----------



## yellowtoblerone

time to get an slr camera


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
time to get an slr camera

I seriously do need a Digital camera. I rely to much on my cell
But if I was to buy a SLR I'd need to buy a scanner as well








Unless you mean DSLR


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I'll jump on this, too. As previously noted in other threads, I have a couple Rosewill RK-9000 boards..Cherry MX Blues.

http://www.rosewill.com/products/Sho...611&imgId=5659


----------



## sotorious

Well i have had my mechanical keyboard for some time now, which is a filco, now i have a minor problem when i type it dupes the letter a lot. Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
Well i have had my mechanical keyboard for some time now, which is a filco, now i have a minor problem when i type it dupes the letter a lot. Does anyone have this problem?

Are you sure you're not accidentally hitting the key twice?

I can do that sometimes when I'm typing really fast, just because I don't think about it.

If it's actually having that problem (and it's not just you) then you've got a controller issue and you would need to RMA the board to Elite Keyboards.
Or live with it.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Are you sure you're not accidentally hitting the key twice?

I can do that sometimes when I'm typing really fast, just because I don't think about it.

If it's actually having that problem (and it's not just you) then you've got a controller issue and you would need to RMA the board to Elite Keyboards. 
Or live with it.


maybe the keyboard got more sensitive and i am hitting it twice by mistake?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


maybe the keyboard got more sensitive and i am hitting it twice by mistake?


I doubt it got more sensitive.

See if you can reproduce it on a key by key basis.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
Well i have had my mechanical keyboard for some time now, which is a filco, now i have a minor problem when i type it dupes the letter a lot. Does anyone have this problem?

I had the same problem, and it turned out that it was because I was still typing on it in the same way as I would type on a rubber dome keyboard. So, I think the secret is to develop the lightest tap necessary so that you're basically just bouncing of every key instead. One way to accomplish this is to actually hover your wrists while typing while simultaneously attempting to have the lightest touch/tap necessary to actuate each keystroke. But in order for this to even be comfortable, the keyboard must be at about elbow height. If it's at the height of like your upper arms or even your chest, then hovering your wrists while typing will be pretty uncomfortable.

But if you can do this, then here's one way to know you're doing it right: you will actually end up typing so lightly that you'll even _miss_ keystrokes. But after a while you'll become very used to it and you'll reach a point where you'll no longer have duplicate characters or missing characters. I mean after a while, you'll reach a point where you're no longer bottoming out and the sound of your typing will only consist of the clicks as well as the occasional sound of bottoming out the Spacebar (and likely the Enter key, Backspace Key, Shift, etc.).

So the reason why you're getting duplicates is because the key is just being held down too long.

I recommend practicing this wrist-hovering technique (which is actually the proper Touch Typing technique) in something like Notepad. Of course, the secret to nailing this is to start out extremely slowly. I mean literally about 1-3 characters per second (but only while you're practicing). After a few days, you'll be able to get closer and closer to your normal speed. Before you really realize it, you'll reach your normal speed with this new technique and your accuracy will be greatly improved as well. If your keyboard is at about elbow height, then the worst thing to do is to allow your wrists to stay planted on a surface like a wrist rest while typing. So again, the only way for this to feel comfortable is if the keyboard is at about elbow height or perhaps even a little lower.

So to simplify it: I think the secret to fixing this is to focus your effort on refining your typing technique so that you no longer bottom out.

I can tell you from my personal experience that it's *very* worth the time and effort because it seems to really highlight the reasons why a good mechanical keyboard like the Majestouch is really superior to rubber domes. Plus, your typing will improve pretty noticeably. Words that used to always get typed wrong will now just flow out of you gracefully.

But if you have no choice but to have your keyboard up a little higher, then I think that I can't offer much advice other than to just practice typing with a lighter, or perhaps almost quicker and lighter tap in Notepad. I mean again, I think the reason why you're experiencing this is the same reason why I experienced it: the keys that get duped are just being held down too long. It's like you're being too heavy on the keys or something.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you go Start>control panel> view devices and printers (under hardware and sound), you can right click on your keyboard and go "keyboard settings".

Here you can change the repeat delay and rate, which should at least help.


----------



## sotorious

thanks for the control panel thing. Two cables, yea i thought about that 2, it being because sometimes i do type on it hard, but then again i have been typing the same way i have been typing on it since i got it, and just now i have been noticing the double letters a lot. Unless some how i got more aggressive and i have not noticed it.

I notice it a lot on C's happens like every 4th or 5th keystroke.


----------



## gonX

I wouldn't completely disregard the possibility of it being a controller issue. I had no problems switching to mechanical keyboards and I haven't heard of anyone who has either.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
Well i have had my mechanical keyboard for some time now, which is a filco, now i have a minor problem when i type it dupes the letter a lot. Does anyone have this problem?

Sometimes it's due to problematic usb connection or connected through a usb hub in addition to other devices.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
thanks for the control panel thing. Two cables, yea i thought about that 2, it being because sometimes i do type on it hard, but then again i have been typing the same way i have been typing on it since i got it, and just now i have been noticing the double letters a lot. Unless some how i got more aggressive and i have not noticed it.

I notice it a lot on C's happens like every 4th or 5th keystroke.

If it still happens even if you are just purposefully tapping the 'c' key with your index finger in order to test it, then it's definitely not you.


----------



## ripster

Could be chattering or "key bounce". Happens with Filcos or any switch for that matter.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Sometimes it's due to problematic usb connection or connected through a usb hub in addition to other devices.

i have it threw the ps2 cconnecter <---- lol see there it goes. its a few letters i just noticed c being one of the more common ones. I might have to call them up because i have been doing a lot of back spacing lately.


----------



## Live_free

SteelSeries 6GV2 should be here by thursday!


----------



## Jimi

Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click (MX Blues)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Live_free* 
SteelSeries 6GV2 should be here by thursday!

Heh. Nice signature. Take a look at mine.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Heh. Nice signature. Take a look at mine.

Heh, nice signature. Take a look at mine.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Heh, nice signature. Take a look at mine.

Heh, nice signature. Take a look at - C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## just N

Hi guys,

I'm new here. I recently purchased a Filco Majoustouch Tenkeyless Touch so I guess I can join this club









pic'll come later when I got home


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Heh, nice signature. Take a look at mine.

Why you little...... I'll get you if it's the last thing I _dddooooooooooooooooo_!!!!


----------



## reaper~

Woohooo! My second set of Filco is here (Cherry MX Black this time lol). It definitely feels different than the first one I got which is the MX Brown.


















Now when I go to Japan again next year might pick up one of those wireless Filcos or the Zero (since EliteKeyboards is taking too long).


----------



## Sirius

SteelSeries 6GV2 came today! Love it ^_^


----------



## bakageta

Got my keyboard in Wednesday, count me in! Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless "Otaku", with Cherry browns. Took me forever to find a keyboard I liked, and then even longer to actually find someone to buy it off of. Absolutely loving it, probably the best money I've ever spent on my pc.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Finally found it eh, post some pics.


----------



## Faraz

Just got my Filco Majestouch Tactile Touch NKRO.


----------



## webwit

Found this for 5 EUR on a local auction site.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Just placed an order for an xarmor u9bl mechanical keyboard, cant wait to join the club









im sure its going to be 23023084 times better than my logitech g15


----------



## webwit

For those who want to track the R number below the arrow on the label on the back of their Ducky.. (Note that the form asks for a T number).

Attachment 182954


----------



## ripster

Is this so they can notify you once the lead testing is complete?


----------



## bleedingRoue

I've bought and been using a Steelseries 7G for about a week now and couldn't be happier, this is without doubt a massive upgrade for me from my scissor switch Logitech I've been using for about three years. I did really want a tenkeyless mechanical and couldn't find one, I guess I didn't look hard enough after seeing quite a few on this thread.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleedingRoue*


I've bought and been using a Steelseries 7G for about a week now and couldn't be happier, this is without doubt a massive upgrade for me from my scissor switch Logitech I've been using for about three years. I did really want a tenkeyless mechanical and couldn't find one, I guess I didn't look hard enough after seeing quite a few on this thread.


The Filco Tenkeyless ones are the only common ones, and EliteKeyboards is their only major US retailer, and EK is out of stock and has been for a while, since the massive spike in demand recently.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
The Filco Tenkeyless ones are the only common ones, and EliteKeyboards is their only major US retailer, and EK is out of stock and has been for a while, since the massive spike in demand recently.

Deck Ice too, but they are OOS as well it seems.


----------



## fssbzz

Spoiler: my lovely ducky mix switches

























































Spoiler: my lovely Rosewill RK-9000 and DAS model S silent

















































































































Spoiler: all my mech kb lol















some here


----------



## mtbiker033

DAS Ultimate here!

I absolutely <3 this keyboard.


----------



## turbocharged

I have a Cherry MX-11900, an IBM Model M, and a TG3 BL82 in the mail. Pictures for your enjoyment...

Cherry MX-11900 w/ MX Black Switches (missing Tab key is on its way)










1986 IBM Model M










TG3 BL82 w/ MX Black switches and Red LED's (Should be here tomorrow)










Depending on how I like the TG3, I will be ordering a Deck Legend later this month.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbocharged* 
1986 IBM Model M










Are you sure that was made in 86? I'd be quite interested it was.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ch_123* 
Are you sure that was made in 86? I'd be quite interested it was.

Sorry...weird numpad position of the 11900 F'd me up..I meant to hit the 9...its a 1989 Model M.


----------



## reaper~

^ That's the likeness of me on the keycap. lol


----------



## ripster

Nice! Actually I kinda like that key placement. It's too precious to push as an ordinary key and get all dirty.


----------



## webwit

I'm still waiting for my commission.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripster* 
Nice! Actually I kinda like that key placement. It's too precious to push as an ordinary key and get all dirty.

For 26 bucks shipped, it's precious to me. lol

My precious.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *webwit* 
I'm still waiting for my commission.

Dang, you're right! Clack should definitely compensate you for that.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbocharged* 
Cherry MX-11900 w/ MX Black Switches (missing Tab key is on its way)











I'm very interested in this keyboard. I was just wondering how do you know which G80-11900 are MX Black switches? This is the problem I have with Cherry keyboards, knowing which model has which switch.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
I'm very interested in this keyboard. I was just wondering how do you know which G80-11900 are MX Black switches? This is the problem I have with Cherry keyboards, knowing which model has which switch.

Every G80-11900 has blacks
And every G80-11800 has browns


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Every G80-11900 has blacks
And every G80-11800 has browns

What he said. You can get great condition Black G80-11900 for like $40-50 shipped on ebay all day long. I got mine on ebay with the missing tab key for $21 shipped though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHERRY-G80-11900...ht_1227wt_1139

$40 shipped if you just bid and don't buy it now. I watched it end last time with 0 bids.


----------



## thiru

Speaking of those weird Cherrys, anyone know what switches this one uses?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Clavier-PS2-etroi...item27b7067509

G80-1861 rackable.


----------



## ch_123

It's virtually impossible to tell, given that Cherry's model number system is effectively meaningless. However, with any of these obscure Cherry boards, I'd assume that they're Blacks until proven otherwise.


----------



## webwit

Looks to be Goupil, we were discussing these on hardware.fr a while back after a batch was offered on ebay. They were also spotted without the logo. I think some crazy German collector got a batch of new ones out of there. Cherry Black.


----------



## sixty

Yes, they are MX black. The keyboard case is special though, non default shape. Double-shot keys too. If you can win one for the starting price, do so.


----------



## webwit

How do you know these things??


----------



## sixty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *webwit* 
How do you know these things??

I can speak to the keyboard spirits and they tell me things. When I talk to them the room and my soul fill with light and total knowledge. Like this:


----------



## webwit

Man, I don't even need keyboards to hear voices talking in my head!


----------



## shnur

Add me up to the club; ACER 6312 Keyboard


















Switches are black colored, but I have no idea what they actually are.










Actual keyboard:









I've been waiting for an order for a DAS Ultimate Silent since October... still not in stock


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Those are black Alps switches.


----------



## javifast

Those are black acer switches,...they are clicky.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javifast* 
Those are black acer switches,...they are clicky.

I'm pretty sure those are Black Alps like Phaedrus said, which are non-clicky.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbocharged* 
I'm pretty sure those are Black Alps like Phaedrus said, which are non-clicky.

This.

They look like Black ALPS to me too, and I also remember that these are tactile, but non-clicky.


----------



## webwit

Black Acer. It's halfway on Sandy's page. Acer is now BenQ, they still do OEM mechanical keyboards.


----------



## thiru

Wow you post on hardware.fr? lol


----------



## webwit

Oui, oui. Papa fume une pipe.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Add me up to the club; ACER 6312 Keyboard



















wow, made in Malaysia.


----------



## javifast

Yes, are black acer switches....looks the same that black alps...but feel different.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javifast* 
Yes, are black acer switches....looks the same that black alps...but feel different.

strange


----------



## PandaAttack

Scored this a few weeks ago and I'm thankful I did. Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless (w/ MX Blues).










The only downside is that now I'm waiting for EK to stock the new boards to replace the rubber dome I use at work.


----------



## ErBall

I just got my Xarmor u9bl and WOW. I cannot believe the night and day difference between this keyboard and my older ABS M1 that i was using prior to this.

This thing just screams quality in comparison to the m1. The keys don't chatter back and forth when I move my hand over the keyboard. No squealing from the space bar or shift keys. Honestly I was expecting this to be a good keyboard, but I feel like I MORE than got my moneys worth.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I just got my Xarmor u9bl and WOW. I cannot believe the night and day difference between this keyboard and my older ABS M1 that i was using prior to this.

This thing just screams quality in comparison to the m1. The keys don't chatter back and forth when I move my hand over the keyboard. No squealing from the space bar or shift keys. Honestly I was expecting this to be a good keyboard, but I feel like I MORE than got my moneys worth.

Yeah, I definitely feel that with my Acer... it doesn't scream quality...


----------



## grandestfail9190

I've myself a Razer BlackWidow. Standard Edition though.







If I remember correctly, they run on Cherry Blues.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I just got my Xarmor u9bl and WOW. I cannot believe the night and day difference between this keyboard and my older ABS M1 that i was using prior to this.

This thing just screams quality in comparison to the m1. The keys don't chatter back and forth when I move my hand over the keyboard. No squealing from the space bar or shift keys. Honestly I was expecting this to be a good keyboard, but I feel like I MORE than got my moneys worth.

NOW you know why a bunch of us are crazy about these keyboards


----------



## runeazn

count me in Ducky 1087 brown switches


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
NOW you know why a bunch of us are crazy about these keyboards









Guilty......


----------



## candy_van

Currently rockin' a Cherry G80 Compact 11900...not too shabby for $50








Probably going to pickup a Leopold (or whatever EK is going to call it) when they release; have had a Deck Lengend and Das Silent Pro as well.


----------



## jimwest

Adesso Mechanical Keyboard










Really digging the keyboard. The only thing that bugs me is the font looks really crappy.


----------



## webwit

I got a Logitech G1 with buckling springs. Display is a bit funky, but it is very old!


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd love to have a clock on my keyboard. Calculator is kind of useless given how easy it is to open in windows.

If you are playing a hardcore MMO and need to calculate the XP or some crap in game, that could come in handy for someone though







.


----------



## webwit

Looking better now..


----------



## webwit

My buckling spring is rarer than yours.

View attachment 184834


----------



## ninjaburrito

I got a _really_ old Model M. Sign me up


----------



## Azuremen

How old is really old?

At the moment, I've the following:

Filco Tenkeyless NKRO with Cherry MX Blues
SteelSeries 6Gv2
IBM Model M (1992)
Kinesis Professional (Cherry MX Brown)
Razer Black Widow (in transit)


----------



## moshimoshi52

I'm currently using a Ducky 9008 with Blue switches, but also have a Filco Majestouch 104 and Tenkeyless (also with Blue switches). I tried MX Blacks for a while, but prefer the Blues for SC2 and typing. Have an IBM Model M 1390131 coming in the mail.


----------



## reaper~

A couple of new additions to my humble collection.









ABS M1 w/ Alps key switches
Filco tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX blue
Filco tenkeyless Otaku w/ Cherry MX brown









And of course, the one I'm currently using, Filco tenkeyless with Cherry MX black.


----------



## thiru

Just bought this G80-1861 on ebay. I think it has blacks.


----------



## kylestyle

das ultimate pro


----------



## SpriteAlpha

I have Model M from 1985. Tonight, one of the two plastic tabs on the cable finally broke (on the plug which enters the keyboard). It still connects perfectly though.


----------



## turbocharged

Add another one to my list (got for free I might add)....NMB RT8255CW+ (tactile/clicky space invader switches).

Less than two months, less than $100 spent, and I have 4 mechanical keyboards. (TG3 BL82, Cherry MX-11900, IBM Model M, NMB RT8255CW+)


----------



## vspec

Nice, I'm picking one of those up tomorrow for $3.

gotta love thrift stores.


----------



## rdasch3

Just picked up a black widow ultimate, love the keyboard. Never will I go back to standar keyboards. Must have mechanical keys!


----------



## Sizuke

Im i allowed in with my 7G?
Best purchase i ever done, probably one of the best Steelseries products in my opinion.


----------



## thecrapler

I gots a Black Widow (vanilla)


----------



## jakemfbacon

Just got my first mechanical today!! The razer blackwidow! Love this thing already! I've been missing out!!!!!!


----------



## shnur

I'm still waiting for my DAS Ultimate S Silent.... since October 18th








I wan't to







too!!! On something else than my '94 Acer board, it's very... clicky!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11738486*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my DAS Ultimate S Silent.... since October 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wan't to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too!!! On something else than my '94 Acer board, it's very... clicky!


Are you hoping that the Das Model S Silent will make almost no noise at all, kinda like a really nice quiet laptop?


----------



## XaNe

Unicomp Customizer 104/105 and IBM Model F with a usb adapter


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11741901*
> Are you hoping that the Das Model S Silent will make almost no noise at all, kinda like a really nice quiet laptop?


Well, no noise at all no, but not like I'm banging my head on my keyboard


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11755003*
> Well, no noise at all no, but not like I'm banging my head on my keyboard


Unfortunately, that sound won't change. It'll sound better due to using a very high quality keyboard, but it won't be quieter. Except, it might seem slightly quieter just because it is a much nicer sound (some people love listening to it).

The reason why this model is called the "Silent" is because the Cherry MX Browns are a tactile, but non-clicky switch. This means that the switch itself does not produce a mechanical click when it is pressed down. But this description is completely independent and unrelated to the sound of just pounding away on a keyboard. That sound is called "clacky", and it's the sound of the keys being bottomed out due to being hit too hard (they go all the way to the bottom and then make the "clack" sound).

But this doesn't mean clicky switches such as the Cherry MX Blues are loud. Instead, it's closer to the sound that a retractable pen makes when you press the pen's button. Only, the typical retractable pen produces a louder click than a single Cherry MX Blue switch. Additionally, the click that a Cherry MX Blue switch makes is a bit of a nicer sound as well. It also adds a feeling of increased precision when typing, especially if you are in a quiet room where you can clearly hear each subtle little click. But this isn't to say that you won't love the Browns.







I bet you will!

So in other words, the Model S Silent is incapable of being quiet like a really nice laptop or something. However again, it'll certainly have a much nicer sound due to the high quality of the keyboard. So it won't be as irritating which can in turn make it much easier to listen to.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11755203*
> Unfortunately, that sound won't change. It'll sound better due to using a very high quality keyboard, but it won't be quieter. Except, it might seem slightly quieter just because it is a much nicer sound (some people love listening to it).
> 
> The reason why this model is called the "Silent" is because the Cherry MX Browns are a tactile, but non-clicky switch. This means that the switch itself does not produce a mechanical click when it is pressed down. But this description is completely independent and unrelated to the sound of just pounding away on a keyboard. That sound is called "clacky", and it's the sound of the keys being bottomed out due to being hit too hard (they go all the way to the bottom and then make the "clack" sound).
> 
> But this doesn't mean clicky switches such as the Cherry MX Blues are loud. Instead, it's closer to the sound that a retractable pen makes when you press the pen's button. Only, the typical retractable pen produces a louder click than a single Cherry MX Blue switch. Additionally, the click that a Cherry MX Blue switch makes is a bit of a nicer sound as well. It also adds a feeling of increased precision when typing, especially if you are in a quiet room where you can clearly hear each subtle little click. But this isn't to say that you won't love the Browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you will!
> 
> So in other words, the Model S Silent is incapable of being quiet like a really nice laptop or something. However again, it'll certainly have a much nicer sound due to the high quality of the keyboard. So it won't be as irritating which can in turn make it much easier to listen to.


That must have been the most thoughtful post I've ever read in a long time, I understand why you have so much rep!

I think I'm rather looking at a soft/solid key press with an even sound, my current '94 Acer mechanical keyboard has this clicky-ness that is not annoying, but sometimes un-even so it feels a bit weird at some times.


----------



## ch_123

Even if you don't bottom out on Browns, they're quite loud relative to non-mechanicals. As are Topres, for the matter.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11755431*
> That must have been the most thoughtful post I've ever read in a long time, I understand why you have so much rep!
> 
> I think I'm rather looking at a soft/solid key press with an even sound, my current '94 Acer mechanical keyboard has this clicky-ness that is not annoying, but sometimes un-even so it feels a bit weird at some times.


hehe









Regarding the clickiness of the Acer board, does it click when a key is pressed down slowly, but not all the way to the bottom?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11755451*
> Even if you don't bottom out on Browns, they're quite loud relative to non-mechanicals. As are Topres, for the matter.


But the switch itself is not making a noise. That's why Das calls that model the "Silent". It is because the switch itself is practically silent. What you said here can make someone think that the Browns produce a sound that can be heard while using the keyboard.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

I bought the Das Silent and I'm loving it over my G110.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11755483*
> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the clickiness of the Acer board, does it click when a key is pressed down slowly, but not all the way to the bottom?
> 
> But the switch itself is not making a noise. That's why Das calls that model the "Silent". It is because the switch itself is practically silent. What you said here can make someone think that the Browns produce a sound that can be heard while using the keyboard.


Well, as soon as I press it, it makes a noise, even if it's not 100% down. The actual hit on the ground does not produce much noise (pressed slowly to differentiate) probably need to hit it hard.
I'm a light typer, so if the switch itself is quiet, I'll be a happy man


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11755483*
> But the switch itself is not making a noise. That's why Das calls that model the "Silent". It is because the switch itself is practically silent. What you said here can make someone think that the Browns produce a sound that can be heard while using the keyboard.


But they do. Even so-called non-clicky keyboards make some degree of noise during operation, even if you are not bottoming out on them.

What you said here can make someone think that Das marketing BS actually means something.

EDIT: Allow me to qualify this further. I'm not talking about some sort of snap noise at or near the point of actuation, I'm referring to the fact that the friction-ey nature of switches like the Brown Cherry mean that you get quite a lot of ambient din as you are typing away. Again, we're not talking about bottoming out, I understand the distinction.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11755522*
> Well, as soon as I press it, it makes a noise, even if it's not 100% down. The actual hit on the ground does not produce much noise (pressed slowly to differentiate) probably need to hit it hard.
> I'm a light typer, so if the switch itself is quiet, I'll be a happy man


Oh, then that's definitely a clicky keyboard.

But yeah, being that you're a light typist, I have a feeling that you won't want to stop typing on the Das!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11755524*
> But they do. Even so-called non-clicky keyboards make some degree of noise during operation, even if you are not bottoming out on them.


But it's not enough to call it "clicky". I know the sound you are talking about, but it just isn't enough to say that the switch is loud or anything. It's practically a "silent" switch. But this needs to stay in the context of a comparison to clicky mechanical switches. After all, that's why there are "clicky" and "non-clicky" switches instead of "clicky" and "non-clicky, but still make a little bit of noise during operation". Geez...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11755524*
> What you said here can make someone think that Das marketing BS actually means something.


What do you mean?

*Edit:* Keep in mind that I used the word "practically" on purpose. I don't just toss sentences together without putting actual thought into it. I mean what I say, and I say what I mean. I always choose my words carefully.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11755593*
> But it's not enough to call it "clicky". I know the sound you are talking about, but it just isn't enough to say that the switch is loud or anything. It's practically a "silent" switch. But this needs to stay in the context of a comparison to clicky mechanical switches. After all, that's why there are "clicky" and "non-clicky" switches instead of "clicky" and "non-clicky, but still make a little bit of noise during operation". Geez...


I don't recall saying that they're clicky. Merely that the sound produced by someone typing on them is still going to be noticeably louder than someone typing on a rubber dome keyboard *even if they are not bottoming out.* Note edit to previous post - some of this is to do with the construction of the keyboard, but some of it is to do with the design of the switch in general.

I know these things because I've actually typed on one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11755635*
> I don't recall saying that they're clicky.


I didn't say that I think you said they are clicky. I was just saying that it's not enough noise to include in a description about the Browns, or in the description/name of a keyboard with the Browns in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11755635*
> Merely that the sound produced by someone typing on them is still going to be noticeably louder than someone typing on a rubber dome keyboard *even if they are not bottoming out.* Note edit to previous post - some of this is construction related, but some of it is to do with the design of the switch in general.
> 
> I know these things because I've actually typed on one.


Fair enough. But I see two reasons why Das chose the word "Silent":

The Cherry MX Browns are "non-clicky"
The word "silent" sells better, even though it's technically a lie
If I had it my way, then I would have them change the name from "Silent" to something else that actually tells the truth. I have felt this way for an extremely long time now.


----------



## Crazy9000

If they call the keyboard "silent", they should have a thin layer or rubber under the keys or something to make it so it doesn't make any more noise then a quiet mushy rubber dome board.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11755935*
> If they call the keyboard "silent", they should have a thin layer or rubber under the keys or something to make it so it doesn't make any more noise then a quiet mushy rubber dome board.


That's basically what I'm saying. It irritates me that they are causing people to buy this board who think it is dead silent or something. It's almost worse than the way Razer lies.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I rem a time when there were only two or three of us that had mechanicals. A time when no body gave a crap about nomenclature.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;11757266*
> I rem a time when there were only two or three of us that had mechanicals. A time when no body gave a crap about nomenclature.


I don't think that time ever existed. There just wasn't a big topic about it, so people didn't talk about them as much.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;11757266*
> I rem a time when there were only two or three of us that had mechanicals. A time when no body gave a crap about nomenclature.


I know a lot of people who had Mech boards and didn't even know it.

My buddy (goes by Saint Demon in most games) had a Model M (88 IIRC) that he's been using since 2004 (he got the Machine built by his dad at the time) and never upgraded because he never saw the need for a more features or a different keyboard.

I know I've actually had a Model M at my Grandma's house on her PS/2 system that she let us use when we were small. I've also got an Apple mechanical board that came with an old Apple III (I think it's the III, I'd have to look it up) that I used as a kid.

tl;dr plenty of people have had mech's and just didn't know it.


----------



## Crazy9000

I had one and knew it since before yellow even joined the site







.


----------



## TwoCables

I had one in my mother's womb.


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11755946*
> That's basically what I'm saying. It irritates me that they are causing people to buy this board who think it is dead silent or something. It's almost worse than the way Razer lies.


Das Keyboard "Blunt"

Hahaha.


----------



## BarBA

Hellow everbody,sorry for my bad english,i have the SteelSeries 7G,it's the second mechanical keyboard i have used.
I would like if you will help me identify the first one(i was 5 or 6 y/o I think so i do not renumber that much,sorry),the wire looked like old phones(spiral) at the end of the cord was a PS/2 connection,and it was white,that all i renmuber.
i will also be greatful if someone will explane me what is tactile feedback.

Please if I have any mistake tell me.
Thanks,Bar


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Anyone have any experience with Unicomps? I won $50 from OCN to go towards a $69 Unicomp Spacesaver 104 (or Customizer, but i don't really see the benefit). Is that a good choice? Also, do they accept paypal?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarBA;11759899*
> Hellow everbody,sorry for my bad english,i have the SteelSeries 7G,it's the second mechanical keyboard i have used.
> I would like if you will help me identify the first one(i was 5 or 6 y/o I think so i do not renumber that much,sorry),the wire looked like old phones(spiral) at the end of the cord was a PS/2 connection,and it was white,that all i renmuber.
> i will also be greatful if someone will explane me what is tactile feedback.
> 
> Please if I have any mistake tell me.
> Thanks,Bar


That keyboard could have been any number of keyboards, but the first one that comes to my mind is the IBM Model M.

Anyway, tactile feedback means that there is a little bit of resistance near the beginning of the keystroke as you push down, and then once you go down past that little bit of resistance, it suddenly stops resisting. It's kinda like a "bump" during the downward part of the keystroke. So when performing a normal keystroke, it adds some precision to the feeling. It's not that it increases the precision, but it just makes it feel nicer - especially for typing.

But tactile response isn't the same between different switch types. For example, the tactile feedback of the IBM Model M occurs close to the bottom of the keystroke while the tactile feedback of the Cherry MX Browns or Blues occurs at an earlier point in the downward part of the keystroke (so, it's higher up in the keystroke). Then there are also varying feels as well.

As near as I can tell, all rubber dome keyboards are trying to mimic tactile switches. But of course, there's nothing like a true tactile mechanical switch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11759946*
> Anyone have any experience with Unicomps? I won $50 from OCN to go towards a $69 Unicomp Spacesaver 104 (or Customizer, but i don't really see the benefit). Is that a good choice? Also, do they accept paypal?


From what I've seen in this thread, it would be a DAMN good choice if you are already 100% sure you would like the Buckling Springs!

The main reason to get the Customizer is just to kinda pay homage to the IBM Model M.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you know, there is something appealing about the look of the model M clone, but i need a windows key









hence, black spacesaver 104.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11760219*
> you know, there is something appealing about the look of the model M clone, but i need a windows key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence, black spacesaver 104.


They have Windows keys too.

http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/customizer.html

This is the keyboard I was referring to.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

yes i know, that's why I'm going to get one of them or the spacesaver variant, because they have windows keys. The real vintage IBM look is:
http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/cus101usenon.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11760337*
> yes i know, that's why I'm going to get one of them or the spacesaver variant, because they have windows keys. The real vintage IBM look is:
> http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/cus101usenon.html


I know. But I saw that you were considering the SpaceSaver 10*4*.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11759946*
> Anyone have any experience with Unicomps? I won $50 from OCN to go towards a $69 Unicomp Spacesaver 104 (or Customizer, but i don't really see the benefit). Is that a good choice? Also, do they accept paypal?


The Unicomp Customizer/Spacesaver is arguably the best value for money keyboard out there. (Well, not counting buying second hand ones)

I don't think they take Paypal, they take credit cards and possibly cheques.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eurgh. How am i going to buy from an overseas store without paypal


----------



## ch_123

Where I am, you can get pre-paid banking cards. They probably would work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11760459*
> eurgh. How am i going to buy from an overseas store without paypal


What forms of payment *do* you have? I mean, everything other than actual cash.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i have an australian bank account but i don't think that would work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11760515*
> well i have an australian bank account but i don't think that would work.


Oh, so you don't have like a check card or something like that?


----------



## ch_123

Australia? Here you go.

Three Model Ms at the bottom ranging from $10-$15. Though, I'd pay particular attention to those two $10 Model Fs at the bottom of the page.


----------



## BarBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


That keyboard could have been any number of keyboards, but the first one that comes to my mind is the IBM Model M.

Anyway, tactile feedback means that there is a little bit of resistance near the beginning of the keystroke as you push down, and then once you go down past that little bit of resistance, it suddenly stops resisting. It's kinda like a "bump" during the downward part of the keystroke. So when performing a normal keystroke, it adds some precision to the feeling. It's not that it increases the precision, but it just makes it feel nicer - especially for typing.

But tactile response isn't the same between different switch types. For example, the tactile feedback of the IBM Model M occurs close to the bottom of the keystroke while the tactile feedback of the Cherry MX Browns or Blues occurs at an earlier point in the downward part of the keystroke (so, it's higher up in the keystroke). Then there are also varying feels as well.

As near as I can tell, all rubber dome keyboards are trying to mimic tactile switches. But of course, there's nothing like a true tactile mechanical switch!

From what I've seen in this thread, it would be a DAMN good choice if you are already 100% sure you would like the Buckling Springs!

The main reason to get the Customizer is just to kinda pay homage to the IBM Model M.










Thank you.
I Don't Know if that will narrow the number of keyboards but my father gave that keyboard with my first PC,but he had it for about 15-17 year,also i manege to destroy the keyboard,and from what I understand the Model M is durable,i find it hard to believe that i destroy that keyboard,i was just 6 y/o.
and once again thank you.


----------



## ch_123

Model Ms are nowhere near as durable as people make them out to be. Still more durable than just about anything else that wasn't a prior IBM design.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Australia? Here you go.

Three Model Ms at the bottom ranging from $10-$15. Though, I'd pay particular attention to those two $10 Model Fs at the bottom of the page.


can you provide specific links please?

http://www.a1usedcomputers.com.au/sh...idproduct=2662

that one looks like a model M but i can't see any others


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BarBA*


Thank you.
I Don't Know if that will narrow the number of keyboards but my father gave that keyboard with my first PC,but he had it for about 15-17 year,also i manege to destroy the keyboard,and from what I understand the Model M is durable,i find it hard to believe that i destroy that keyboard,i was just 6 y/o.
and once again thank you.


You're very welcome!


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


can you provide specific links please?

http://www.a1usedcomputers.com.au/sh...idproduct=2662

that one looks like a model M but i can't see any others










Whoops, other ones are sold out.

Model F here. It says 83 keys instead of the 84 that an AT Model F would have, but the fact that it says "Personal Computer AT" is the giveaway.










Actually, if you get in touch with those people, let me know. There's a rather interesting item they have elsewhere that I would like to get my grubby mits on.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

that one also says out of stock on the right









Any others?


----------



## ch_123

http://www.a1usedcomputers.com.au/shop/prodView.asp?idproduct=2651

If they have them at $10 a pop, you would be mad _not_ to buy one. They are one of the finest keyboards ever made. People gladly cough up $100 or more for one.


----------



## vspec

Just picked up this NMB rt101+ with Hi-Tek (space invader) switches for $3, man I love thrift stores. Just needs a mild cleaning. Also seems to have very little use considering all keycaps are still textured and not smoothed out.










I love the way these space invaders feel with their relatively low actuation pressure compared to my dell at101 with black ALPS. Now I just need to find an AT to ps/2 adapter.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11760801*
> http://www.a1usedcomputers.com.au/shop/prodView.asp?idproduct=2651
> 
> If they have them at $10 a pop, you would be mad _not_ to buy one. They are one of the finest keyboards ever made. People gladly cough up $100 or more for one.


thanks a lot mate. How exactly do i know if that's a model M? Also, does 83 keys mean no numpad?

anyway if i don't end up getting that one i should be able to use a credit card to get a Unicomp.


----------



## Azuremen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11769561*
> thanks a lot mate. How exactly do i know if that's a model M? Also, does 83 keys mean no numpad?
> 
> anyway if i don't end up getting that one i should be able to use a credit card to get a Unicomp.


83 key would be no numpad, correct.

However, I thought the 83 keys were XT models, with the AT models being 84 key. Might be mistaken though.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11769561*
> thanks a lot mate. How exactly do i know if that's a model M? Also, does 83 keys mean no numpad?
> 
> anyway if i don't end up getting that one i should be able to use a credit card to get a Unicomp.


It's not a Model M, it's a Model F -










Layout is a bit odd, but an amazing keyboard nonetheless, especially you can get one for $10AUD.
Quote:


> However, I thought the 83 keys were XT models, with the AT models being 84 key. Might be mistaken though.


You're right, but it says Personal Computer AT which is what the label on the front of the AT model says. I'm pretty sure someone has bought AT Model Fs from this seller before, and on the web page it said they only had 83 keys.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hmm... the missing escape, windows and arrow/printscreen keys are quite a drawback IMO; i'll have to keep my current keyboard connected, which is a bit of a problem as it's also PS/2. Speaking of which, i'll also have to buy a $5 AT to PS/2 adapter off ebay :/

ah well, it's cheap enough i'll probably get one anyway









ed: after a bit more research, it turns out the escape key is still there, just far out of the way


----------



## IBuyJunk

*I converted my parents!!!*
I hooked up the compaq trackball keyboard to the parents' laptop. They prefer that over the mushy laptop keybaord! [/b]

Switched from the compaq trackball keyboard to a Unicomp model M. Thought it was time for a change for a couple of days.

It feels great up in my room clacking away.

Need to get another AT101


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IBuyJunk*


*I converted my parents!!!*
I hooked up the compaq trackball keyboard to the parents' laptop. They prefer that over the mushy laptop keybaord! [/b]

Switched from the compaq trackball keyboard to a Unicomp model M. Thought it was time for a change for a couple of days.

It feels great up in my room clacking away.

Need to get another AT101


haha









It's quite interesting how my friends that try my '94 acer are amazed by it, it's quite interesting to see how people are reluctant and then they all agree that's the best keyboards in the world


----------



## sequencius

I like the stuff on EliteKeyboards....

but $200+ for a keyboard???

someone convince me


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11789128*
> I like the stuff on EliteKeyboards....
> 
> but $200+ for a keyboard???
> 
> someone convince me


don't do it, it's a tarp.

Convinced? Head to Unicomp


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11789158*
> don't do it, it's a tarp.
> 
> Convinced? Head to Unicomp


otayyy


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11789128*
> I like the stuff on EliteKeyboards....
> 
> but $200+ for a keyboard???
> 
> someone convince me


Those keyboards are worth the price, but only for people who have the money and who basically live at their computer.

But just wait until sometime in January because Elite Keyboards will have the much-coveted Leopold mechanical keyboards! They're said to be superior to the Filco Majestouch boards that they used to sell.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11789200*
> Those keyboards are worth the price, but only for people who have the money and who basically live at their computer.
> 
> But just wait until sometime in January because Elite Keyboards will have the much-coveted Leopold mechanical keyboards! They're said to be superior to the Filco Majestouch boards that they used to sell.


will do, thanks


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Leopold? Man I've been out of the loop a bit :/

fill me in


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11789220*
> Leopold? Man I've been out of the loop a bit :/
> 
> fill me in


I can do that







;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11548677*
> I did some digging at their own site (which happens to sell Filcos, Topres, and the Fujitsu Libertouch) and found that they have 5 models:
> 
> ACK-231UGa = full-size membrane/rubber dome
> FC200R = full-size w/Cherrys (blue, black, or brown)
> FC200R Lite = full-size w/simplified White Alps copies (I think)
> FC200RT = Tenkeyless w/Cherrys (again, the 3 Bs)
> FC200RT Lite = Tenkeyless w/same Alps as full size
> 
> There's also a Red Edition FC200R, but since the description is in an image, I can't use a translator for it, and the one person I know that knows any Korean hasn't been on MSN in over a year. From the photos it looks like the PCB is red, but other than that I can't tell the difference; unlike the implication the name gives, it doesn't offer MX Red switches. IMO, any "red edition" mechanical keyboard should have MX Reds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; this product has now been de-listed from the site. Attempting to access the product page returns a pop-up error that translates to "No data.". Balls.
> 
> They tend to use FC200R to image-label the tenkeyless boards, though, even though the hotlinks say FC200RT (which is correct); however we shouldn't have to worry about that with EK. Anyway, they're priced competitively and use mini-USB like Duckys, but I don't know what keycaps they use.


I should update that with this post; I'm seeing conflicting information about the keycaps but they're either ABS or POM, but definitely lasered with infill, whichever it is.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11789220*
> Leopold? Man I've been out of the loop a bit :/
> 
> fill me in


They are a Korean company; the boards are OEM'd through Costar, though offer a few features above what a Filco does.
Specifically they are generally cheaper and offer LED's for activated Lock's keys (Caps, Num, Scroll) they are also said to have a better build quality.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

So how much are they going to cost? Doesn't really matter since I've already bought "another" keyboard, but still


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11789346*
> So how much are they going to cost? Doesn't really matter since I've already bought "another" keyboard, but still


No idea but they're noticeably cheaper than Filcos in Asia, which means they SHOULD be cheaper for EliteKeyboards to get bulk orders for, which means they should be cheaper than Filcos were when they still had them. I'd say 10-40 dollars cheaper, depending on the model. If they carry the Lite models, they should be excellent inexpensive alternatives to the ones with Blue Cherrys.


----------



## gooface

just got the XArmor U9BL for christmas, came from a saitek eclipse, never going back to rubber domes, I love these cherry blue switches, they are great to type/game on, that is, coming from a rubber dome user.


----------



## webwit

I doubt the Leopold is better than the Filco. It's a knockoff. I think no one so far has called it superior to a Filco except EK and people who got free keyboards from EK. Remember that EK was in a conflict over the Filcos, and before that claimed that the Filco was better than anything. The Koreans who bought this thought it was inferior to the Filco and especially complained about wobbly keycaps.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11789915*
> I doubt the Leopold is better than the Filco. It's a knockoff. I think no one so far has called it superior to a Filco except EK and people who got free keyboards from EK. Remember that EK was in a conflict over the Filcos, and before that claimed that the Filco was better than anything. The Koreans who bought this thought it was inferior to the Filco and especially complained about wobbly keycaps.


Meh. Time will tell.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They are a Korean company; the boards are OEM'd through Costar,


As far as I know, the OEM is Datacomp. They look nothing like Costar boards, either inside or out.


----------



## ripster

Rosewills look nothing like Filcos (or at least different cords, pcbs, shells, controllers, keys, and probably firmware).

But are stamped Filco on the PCB, not Costar.

This I find puzzling. Especially with Elitekeyboards dropping Filco around the same time Rosewill ships their keyboards for 1/3 less than a Filco.

Conspiracy?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


As far as I know, the OEM is Datacomp. They look nothing like Costar boards, either inside or out.


Geekhack reports said the FC200R was Costar


----------



## ch_123

Geekhack? Pfft, what would they know...


----------



## ripster

Could be. A lot of motherboards come from Foxconn and we know all those are the same.


----------



## webwit

Where is this geekhack site?


----------



## ch_123

I hear it's full of weirdos who like Lego and old computers.


----------



## Lanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11796020*
> I hear it's full of weirdos who like Lego and old computers.


I never understood that site, you'd think they would at least upgrade to K'nex and if they like vintage computers they could go and buy some macs then and own prettier cruddy slow computers.


----------



## ch_123

I bought an old Mac over Christmas. Clearly my sins are absolved.


----------



## fssbzz

i like Geekhack.
but not the old pc, or old kb.


----------



## ch_123

Too bad the old keyboards are the only interesting ones.

:3


----------



## tombom

Got an ABS M1 and a Dell AT101W now. Along with an IBM M13.

Really want something with cherry blues though.


----------



## fssbzz

they used be more interested.
but now i think majority are on newer ones.
cherry mx. or topre.
haven't seen much buckling spring in a while


----------



## ch_123

Buckling springs are something of a hard sell nowadays because only one company makes them, and they've been churning out the same 1990s designs forever. Even still, they make what is arguably the best value for money keyboard on the market -










(below obviously)


----------



## De-Zant

Why doesn't the OP ever update the OP?

He didn't mark down my 6gv2 or my AT102W

And AFAIK he hasn't marked down anything for
Quote:


> Last edited by judasdoh : 05-03-10 at 09:05 AM Reason: asdaw


I'm not sure WHICH date system that is using, but in any case, for MONTHS...

Couldn't someone just replace the OP and start taking care of the club?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11796327*
> Why doesn't the OP ever update the OP?
> 
> He didn't mark down my 6gv2 or my AT102W
> 
> And AFAIK he hasn't marked down anything for
> 
> I'm not sure WHICH date system that is using, but in any case, for MONTHS...
> 
> Couldn't someone just replace the OP and start taking care of the club?


The OP of this thread is gone; and has forgot about the thread. In that case you can PM a section moderator:
*gonX*, *pjlietz*, *phospholipid*, *DuckieHo*, *Manyak*

And then ask one of them to either look for or appoint a new owner. Or give you control of the thread.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11796349*
> The OP of this thread is gone; and has forgot about the thread. In that case you can PM a section moderator:
> *gonX*, *pjlietz*, *phospholipid*, *DuckieHo*, *Manyak*
> 
> And then ask one of them to either look for or appoint a new owner. Or give you control of the thread.


Last activity for *pjlietz* was 10-20-10


----------



## gonX

Anyone want to manage this club then?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11796737*
> Last activity for *pjlietz* was 10-20-10


Some Moderators need to take time off to deal with their own lives; but there are how many other mod's that are active and could easily do the job?

That was just a list of the section moderator's.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11796349*
> The OP of this thread is gone; and has forgot about the thread. In that case you can PM a section moderator:
> *gonX*, *pjlietz*, *phospholipid*, *DuckieHo*, *Manyak*
> 
> And then ask one of them to either look for or appoint a new owner. Or give you control of the thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11797296*
> Anyone want to manage this club then?


_I_ am not up to the task.

I was just wondering why people let this thread go for countless pages without anything being listed. People have been stating their mechanicals for ages but the OP isn't updated... I wondered why people did that. What's the point?

Anywho... If is wondering if they should take hold of the OP, it's not really that bad.

This thread has ~1200 posts. Listing every stated mechanical is possible in one sitting. Then you just gotta check the thread once in a week or so for new entries afterwards...


----------



## gonX

fssbzz now owns the first post


----------



## De-Zant

It was done behind the scenes?

Nice job anyhow...









@fsssbzz: How are you going to manage updating the thread? Are you just gonna start reading from the start or are you going to make a publicly editable google spreadsheet or are you going to list every keyboard stated after these posts?


----------



## fssbzz

let me try
lol
give me a sec


----------



## gonX

No, he just said he could deal with it. Then I merged that post into the OP and gave him the ownership of the post at the same time.


----------



## reaper~

fssbzz, thanks for taking over the thread now add me to that list please..








Filco Tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX blue
Filco Tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX black
Filco Tenkeyless "Otaku" w/ Cherry MX brown
ABS M1 w/ Alps switches
More to come.









Edit: Might wanna start a Google spreadsheet or something. It's a lot easier to maintain.

Also pics are here, here & here. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;11791634*
> Rosewills look nothing like Filcos (or at least different cords, pcbs, shells, controllers, keys, and probably firmware).
> 
> But are stamped Filco on the PCB, not Costar.
> 
> This I find puzzling. Especially with Elitekeyboards dropping Filco around the same time Rosewill ships their keyboards for 1/3 less than a Filco.
> 
> Conspiracy?


If you think that the Rosewill RK-9000 and the Filco Majestouch boards don't look similar at all, then you are blind. Going further, when I include the comparison of the ABS M1, I see three keyboards that look identical. They all look like they are based on the CST-104.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11798005*
> If you think that the Rosewill RK-9000 and the Filco Majestouch boards don't look similar at all, then you are blind. Going further, when I include the comparison of the ABS M1, I see three keyboards that look identical. They all look like they are based on the CST-104.


no, what she mean is the PCB, the inside of the RK-9000.
the build are different then Filco, even they both are made by CST


----------



## Tator Tot

My boards
ABS M1
Deck Legend Frost Tactile
IBM Model M

EDIT: links are pictures and ignore previous posts about boards; these are the only ones I own right now.
http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/mmps/009_50545b2a23c973cb_1/2.jpg?partExt=.jpg


----------



## fssbzz

wait wait lol, give me some time here.im updating. haha on Page 40 now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11798050*
> wait wait lol, give me some time here.im updating. haha on Page 40 now


I'm just giving you an accurate post to go off of







more so since some of the picture links I had before are dead now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11798019*
> no, what she mean is the PCB, the inside of the RK-9000.
> the build are different then Filco, even they both are made by CST


I know that they're different inside. But to me, it looks like he was just saying what he said just to say it, and so it looks like he was comparing the way they look in product photos, not dissection photos.

And.... she?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11798080*
> I know that they're different inside. But to me, it looks like he was just saying what he said just to say it, and so it looks like he was comparing the way they look in product photos, not dissection photos.
> 
> And.... she?


haha ok. got it.
ah. i always use she because he got that Geek Girl on her avatar in GH. lol
sorry rips.


----------



## ripster

Here's a link to comparison photos.

Surely you see the differences.

And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;11798214*
> And don't call me Shirley.


haha. sorry


----------



## TwoCables

Again, I thought you were referring to the products as a whole, not the insides.

Do you think I'm that dumb? When just looking at product photos, they basically look identical.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanx;11796196*
> I never understood that site, you'd think they would at least upgrade to K'nex and if they like vintage computers they could go and buy some macs then and own prettier cruddy slow computers.


Keyboard fanatics have no money left for an up to date PC after all those keyboards...







I mean hey, among all of us, SOMEONE has to use all their money on keyboards and compare them on a PC from like 2005.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11798578*
> Keyboard fanatics have no money left for an up to date PC after all those keyboards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean hey, among all of us, SOMEONE has to use all their money on keyboards and compare them on a PC from like 2005.


Are you making fun of my rig









I've easily spent way to much on Keyboards; but I've re-sold most back at or close enough to cost that it doesn't hurt me really.


----------



## TwoCables

He's saying that they spend so much money on keyboards that they have to continue using old computer systems.


----------



## fssbzz

they probably want to continue using old computer system to keep the PS/2 or their old keyboard working.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11798903*
> He's saying that they spend so much money on keyboards that they have to continue using old computer systems.


I know what he's sayin, but Chimp's given me the razzes before about how much I spent on Keyboards in the last year vs how much I've actually spend on my computer.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11798930*
> I know what he's sayin, but Chimp's given me the razzes before about how much I spent on Keyboards in the last year vs how much I've actually spend on my computer.


I know, but your computer isn't from 2005.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11798927*
> they probably want to continue using old computer system to keep the PS/2 or their old keyboard working.


Many new motherboards still have at least a PS/2 keyboard port; even mine does, but that's not exactly a new motherboard anymore.


----------



## TwoCables

It's not that they _want_ to continue using older systems; it's that they spend too much money on keyboards thereby making it impossible to build or buy a new computer system.


----------



## Lanx

it feels pretty impossible to go "backwards" in terms of computing, i even have to oc my droid, just cuz i can. I enjoying having a quadcore/raid ssd and pull up word and excel in 1s, i don't see how to live otherwise.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

almost every new motherboard still has at least one of those combination mouse OR keyboard connectors


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanx;11799123*
> it feels pretty impossible to go "backwards" in terms of computing, i even have to oc my droid, just cuz i can. I enjoying having a quadcore/raid ssd and pull up word and excel in 1s, i don't see how to live otherwise.


We're not talking about going backwards, but rather staying in the past due to spending too much money on mechanical keyboards.


----------



## ttully77

Steelseries fanboy ^^ ;D

7g<3


----------



## tincanman

OMG
my school has a bunch of these mechanical keyboards laying around
they are from the really old dell computers
i wish i can just take one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tincanman;11799297*
> OMG
> my school has a bunch of these mechanical keyboards laying around
> they are from the really old dell computers
> i wish i can just take one


I recommend just asking. To them, they might just be junker keyboards!


----------



## Lanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11799190*
> We're not talking about going backwards, but rather staying in the past due to spending too much money on mechanical keyboards.


nono a few on GH revel on their antique computer aged goodness!


----------



## fssbzz

updated OP, and added about 95 mech user. still got more to go lol


----------



## fssbzz

ok i think im done updating.
if i miss anyone pls pm me.
will fixed the duplicate one, probably those who own more then 5 mech kb








starting from the post below, if you want to join the mech kb club, please post the image of your kb, with your desktop, if not i will not add you in the list.
and you guys can add this in the sig:
*I







* *Mechanical Keyboard !*

_Copy and paste it in your signature, if you joined the club:_


PHP:


[B]I [IMG alt="heart.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/heart.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/538389-mechanical-keyboard-club.html]Mechanical Keyboard ![/URL][/B]


----------



## Marin

Thanks for doing that.









Got my info correct.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Many new motherboards still have at least a PS/2 keyboard port; even mine does, but that's not exactly a new motherboard anymore.










Yeah most motherboards either have just a keyboard ps/2, or a keyboard mouse combo port. Usually don't have two ports these days.

Anyways ps/2 is good for overclockers since you can disable USB to boot faster







.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Thanks for doing that.









Got my info correct.


is there a reward? like maybe...a free HHKB Pro II?


----------



## Crazy9000

I posted pics but never posted the boards. Pics: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/5...ml#post9654510

Topre Realforce 55g
Deck Legend Fire
Das Keyboard (original bugged one xD. Das 3 I think it's called?)


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I posted pics but never posted the boards. Pics: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/5...ml#post9654510

Topre Realforce 55g
Deck Legend Fire
Das Keyboard (original bugged one xD. Das 3 I think it's called?)


added


----------



## drjoey1500

Thanks for doing all the hard work fssbzz







. Maintaining threads like this isn't always necessarily fun







. At least this club actually has a point to it instead of just a nice sig and bragging rights. Those clubs are stupid, just 500 pages of 
Quote:



add me, i haz a glow-in-the-dark sata cable!!!1!!!11!!!1! W00T!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lanx*


it feels pretty impossible to go "backwards" in terms of computing, i even have to oc my droid, just cuz i can. *I enjoying having a quadcore/raid ssd and pull up word and excel in 1s, i don't see how to live otherwise.*


This is sig worthy







.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

word and excel load up in 1 second for me too, because they've optimized the start up times


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

I'll be officially joining the club (with pics and all) within a couple weeks. I'm getting a July 18, 1988 IBM Model M, making mine the 2nd oldest....I'll get pis in as soon as I get it!!!


----------



## ch_123

I have a November 1985 Model M. Do I win a prize?


----------



## BassDX

I got myself into the whole Mechanical Keyboard craze about a month ago. I was actually looking for a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless, but as they had supply problems, I ended up getting the Das Professional Model S, and I am quite happy with it. Touch typing is no longer the chore it once was on all the previous membrane keyboards I was using and the clicks of the MX Blues are always satisfying. It seems to have some odd issue with Ctrl and Shift key sticking (though it happens very rarely, and it could be due to a bad PS/2 port on my dock, as some of the other ports on it had a few issues) but to me it was definitely $100 well spent.


----------



## webwit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


I hear it's full of weirdos who like Lego and old computers.


Oooh. I tried to go there to check the IBM wiki but it didn't work. Then I gave a swirl to my magic IP number wheel, and it worked. Either it has some very specific routing problems, or I must be the first guy IP banned on a forum without being a member. Zed..


----------



## shnur

@fssbzz
Where can I get those white WASD keys? They look soooo nice


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


@fssbzz
Where can I get those white WASD keys? They look soooo nice










thanks.








it is just a 3D modeling +3D max rendering.


----------



## shnur

Oh...








As far as I understand, that's the DAS S Ultimate you have there?
I'm waiting on mine forever but when I'll get it I might want to do something pretty like your 3d model... it'd be very nice!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11813602*
> Oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understand, that's the DAS S Ultimate you have there?
> I'm waiting on mine forever but when I'll get it I might want to do something pretty like your 3d model... it'd be very nice!


erm is Ducky 9008 blank.
hehe. the led on those function keys which Das don have it.
i sold my Das tho lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well i think i'll have the oldest keyboard soon


----------



## iMav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11811134*
> Oooh. I tried to go there to check the IBM wiki but it didn't work. Then I gave a swirl to my magic IP number wheel, and it worked. Either it has some very specific routing problems, or I must be the first guy IP banned on a forum without being a member. Zed..


I was summoned here by someone pointing out your problems.

If you are having issues getting to geekhack from specific IP address space, let me know what your IP is and I can check on things from my end. (Including checking with the datacenter networking guys). If you're having issues, perhaps others are as well.

You can drop me a PM here or just email me.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMav;11815042*
> I was summoned here by someone pointing out your problems.
> 
> If you are having issues getting to geekhack from specific IP address space, let me know what your IP is and I can check on things from my end. (Including checking with the datacenter networking guys). If you're having issues, perhaps others are as well.
> 
> You can drop me a PM here or just email me.


Fat Jesus is that you?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;11814795*
> well i think i'll have the oldest keyboard soon


Unless the Model F was made in the UK, you have no way of knowing when it was made. It could have been made anywhere from 1984 - 1987.

Also, Webwit has a few 1970s IBM keyboards.


----------



## webwit

This is my oldest. It's not so hard to find older keyboards, but it's hard to find older ones with good switches.


----------



## thiru

Nice.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11816744*
> This is my oldest. It's not so hard to find older keyboards, but it's hard to find older ones with good switches.


mmmm...I love the round recessed keycaps.


----------



## ch_123

Is your 3277 keyboard not older? Or does it not have a date on it?


----------



## webwit

Only on the cable. Haven't opened it yet though.


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11817348*
> Only on the cable. Haven't opened it yet though.


nice I like the arrow cluster interesting

-doober


----------



## ch_123

The fact that is has the finest keyboard switch known to mankind helps too.


----------



## ripster

I herd Vintage Computer Forum has a section for keyboards that don't work with modern PCs.


----------



## sixty

Modding day for the Leopold. New keycaps, some new switches and a few more changes.


















Aluminium ESDF









I replaced the switches in the lock-keys with new ones with a transparent case. Then I added a tiny bit of metal foil into the keycap. This is the result. A nice and ambient dimmed shine.


----------



## cory1234

I'll join. Here a a few pictures of my new Filco Cherry Mx Brown keyboard:


























One of my favorite and most practical upgrades yet.


----------



## james_ant

Hey can I join?

Pics can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/9...irty-keys.html


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james_ant*


Hey can I join?

Pics can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/9...irty-keys.html


How'd that clean up for ya?


----------



## fssbzz

updated,

and got this bad boy yesterday that can do NKRO under USB.









  
 



  



 
full review here.
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/9...l-keyboad.html


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11843661*
> updated,
> 
> and got this bad boy yesterday that can do NKRO under USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full review here.
> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/902905-review-noppoo-choc-mini-mechanical-keyboad.html


Nice.

Why don't the best keyboards make it to the US?









That looks pretty much ideal if it had blank keys or at least all the same color keycap print. Compact keyboard + built in tenkey = win.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

I will be joining your mechanical keyboard club soon, once I can get home and take pics of my Model M. Best keyboards ever made IMHO...


----------



## Khaotik55

Count me in, I have the XArmor U9BL.


----------



## reaper~

^ LOL I like that #4 key on your board.









I see you got it fixed already.


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;11848496*
> ^ LOL I like that #4 key on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got it fixed already.


Just waiting on the new one to get here so I can give them back this one.


----------



## Morizuno

Add me, my Ducky came







!

Love it to death, and I can't wait to fire up tf2 with this thing. Superb quality and uses mx brown switches


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morizuno*


Add me, my Ducky came







!

Love it to death, and I can't wait to fire up tf2 with this thing. Superb quality and uses mx brown switches 


























added
so total how many days u wait?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well, no dice with the model F. a1usedcomputers told me 8 days after placing the order that they had run out of stock. Furthermore, they don't have a clue what they do have in stock and won't until the 31st of January.

What a joke. Now I've wasted over $5 on a DIN to PS/2 adapter that i won't use. Sigh.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


well, no dice with the model F. a1usedcomputers told me 8 days after placing the order that they had run out of stock. Furthermore, they don't have a clue what they do have in stock and won't until the 31st of January.

What a joke. Now I've wasted over $5 on a DIN to PS/2 adapter that i won't use. Sigh.


time to move on the cherry mx keyboard.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


time to move on the cherry mx keyboard.










and where would i get one of them?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


and where would i get one of them?


tons of filco here. and das.
are u from australia?
http://www.auspcmarket.com.au/products/66/


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Yeah... not paying $200 for a keyboard.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


well, no dice with the model F. a1usedcomputers told me 8 days after placing the order that they had run out of stock. Furthermore, they don't have a clue what they do have in stock and won't until the 31st of January.

What a joke. Now I've wasted over $5 on a DIN to PS/2 adapter that i won't use. Sigh.


A shame.

As I've said before, they have an obscure keyboard that I really want to get my greasy mitts on, they've told me that they have a few in stock, but they seem chronically disinterested in exchanging my currency for their goods and services. *******...

Quote:



time to move on the cherry mx keyboard.


Cherry keyboards are like toys compared with a Model F.


----------



## Anth0789

Finally ordered my first mechanical keyboard.

Razer Black Widow Ultimate

Can't wait to get it!

Replacing my Logitech G110


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11871802*
> added
> so total how many days u wait?


About a week. It was probably delayed because of new years though


----------



## srsdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;11874750*
> Finally ordered my first mechanical keyboard.
> 
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate
> 
> Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Replacing my Logitech G110


same.... except got mine at frys!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;11874750*
> Finally ordered my first mechanical keyboard.
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate
> Can't wait to get it!
> Replacing my Logitech G110


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsdude;11879772*
> same.... except got mine at frys!


You guys will love it. There's no going back now!


----------



## webwit

This may have to be updated to the Razer Black Widow Ultimate.


----------



## ch_123

Rightmost one... is that one of those 356 keyboards?


----------



## reaper~

Second from right, is that a Leopold? lol


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11879826*
> This may have to be updated to the Razer Black Widow Ultimate.


Wish kbdmania was in english


----------



## ch_123

I think the appeal is that they're not.


----------



## webwit

The right one is the new Copy my A ss.. keyboard. Yes, that's really its name.


----------



## ch_123

I'd associate Geekhack more with Filcos. Soon to be Leopolds once EK get them.

Need me a forum that shuns the cult of Cherry worship...


----------



## webwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged;11879913*
> Wish kbdmania was in english


If you set the interface to English (top right), and/or use Chrome to autotranslate it is not that bad. Well actually google translate _is_ quite bad. 쟁여둬서 ㅋㅋㅋ anyone? If it's slow, find a good Korean proxy.. Now, to register and participate, you only need to kill an old Korean lady with a cane for her social security number. Better keep lurking. I'm level 6 there, if you reach level 9 you can shoot lightning bolts from your fingers.


----------



## webwit

Me, I just ignore the Koreans on kbdmania and otd and post in English. My only goal there is to post pictures of silly people and convince them it is Sixty.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11880129*
> Me, I just ignore the Koreans on kbdmania and otd and post in English. My only goal there is to post pictures of silly people and convince them it is Sixty.


Ha.

I've been trying to use chrome and it's translate feature...the most entertaining part is reading the horrible translations...like this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbdmania.net*
> Win a once in a print looks okay ^ ^ do not like quite so inexpensive to purchase common daenggyeo is also OK, Mom.


----------



## webwit

This is a nice one..



















Zed, Zed, Zed..tssk..
Quote:


> Unfortunately, the man proved himself to be otherwise. (based on his behavior since)
> 
> Live and learn.


You seem to fail to realize the only reason I did not reveal your true face is not because of you but because of your members. Yet you keep lying to them, in order to discredit me, at a place I cannot defend myself. Now because of this last mistake I'll have to reveal what you did and your verifiable lies straight in the faces of all your members. Enjoy.


----------



## Doober

my newest addition to my family of mechanicals the PLU 87 with Browns










-doober


----------



## iMav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webwit*


You seem to fail to realize the only reason I did not reveal your true face is not because of you but because of your members. Yet you keep lying to them, in order to discredit me, at a place I cannot defend myself. Now because of this last mistake I'll have to reveal what you did and your verifiable lies straight in the faces of all your members. Enjoy.


Yes, the jokes about me attempting to analy rape you have been quite respectful. Thanks for being the bigger man.

It's no secret why you got upset with me. You feel a keyboard transaction was interferred with by another member on geekhack. And you are pissed that I did not take punitive action against this member. In fact, when I suggested that your public response was equally inappropriate, you were quite vulgar with me.

I understand your position and have not concealed mine.

And as far as you not being able to defend yourself...your account can be reinstated whenever you choose. You requested I delete it. I disabled it instead since I felt your many contributions to geekhack should be recognized. (if I deleted the account, all your contributed content would either be deleted or associated with the default "guest" account. And, really, it has always been my hope that you would eventually come back...that is until I was informed of your rude comments regarding myself here at OCN)


----------



## Doober

watch out iMav, OCN mods will be all over this.

then all you'll have is Geekhack, otherwise known as your "basement"

lol the internets

-doober


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doober*


watch out iMav, OCN mods will be all over this.

then all you'll have is Geekhack, otherwise known as your "basement"

lol the internets

-doober


This is one of those things you do not stick your nose into. You know nothing of either side of the situation, so it's just best to ignore these posts and move on.


----------



## webwit

This won't end well for Zed.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober;11881496*
> my newest addition to my family of mechanicals the PLU 87 with Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -doober


Where did that come from?


----------



## iMav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11884402*
> Where did that come from?


China.


----------



## iMav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11884284*
> This won't end well for Zed.


If you want to reveal the truth, I'm all for it. I have every message and every PM related to this incident. Simply provide consent publically here to reveal the corrspondence and I can throw it all out there. I'll ask that the other two participants consent as well...

Just say the word and my "true face" can be revealed for the world to see.


----------



## webwit

Don't bring other people into this, Zed. It is you. You blaming Killerbee is what started all this. Which is the first verifiable lie. Classy, trying to remove yourself from blame by putting it on a junior member.


----------



## iMav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11884867*
> Don't bring other people into this, Zed. It is you. You blaming Killerbee is what started all this. Which is the first verifiable lie. Classy, trying to remove yourself from blame by putting it on a junior member.


Weak. Kishy, KillerBee, and myself all took turns trying to coddle your fragile ego. You were irritated at KillerBee for initially backing out of the deal, angered at Kishy for his involvement, and then enraged at me for not banning Kishy.

Anyways, that's the last I will say on this subject until your public consent is given to reveal the truth (request for consent has been sent to Kishy and KillerBee as well). I stand ready you shine the light on the entire ordeal...just say the word.


----------



## TwoCables

So anyway, I've had my Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO for close to 10 months now (I received it in the mail on March 9th), and I'm _still_ impressed by it. It just has not yet ceased to amaze me.

It's the best computer-related investment that I have ever made.


----------



## webwit

Good, best to let overclock out of this, they are not involved. I'm gonna let you sweat a little more first. I like the effect so far. Busy Zed!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11885123*
> Good, best to let overclock out of this, they are not involved. I'm gonna let you sweat a little more first. I like the effect so far. Busy Zed!


Yes please. It looks like you two are the only people who know what you're talking about.


----------



## Boyboyd

Bought a razer blackwidow for £70 the other day/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11885153*
> Bought a razer blackwidow for £70 the other day/


Nice upgrade from the G15! It'll blow you away.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11885162*
> Nice upgrade from the G15! It'll blow you away.


That's what i'm hoping. I am going to miss the g15 screen though. I use it quite a lot (which i was supprised by).

I don't know if this is a thing, but the keys seem to have deteriorated over time. To be fair, it does get an incredible amound of use.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11885190*
> That's what i'm hoping. I am going to miss the g15 screen though. I use it quite a lot (which i was supprised by).
> 
> I don't know if this is a thing, but the keys seem to have deteriorated over time. To be fair, it does get an incredible amound of use.


That's the way rubber domes are.


----------



## webwit

Maybe you should consider one of these.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11885196*
> That's the way rubber domes are.


So it is a thing? I thought it was just psychological, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;11885198*
> Maybe you should consider one of these.


I do have a 4" asus screen that came with my motherboard. But the only thing it's good for is displaying the cpu temp.

I've thought about just modding the screen out and fixing it on a little stand under my monitor. But i think it's attached to the PCB that the keyboard's on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11885217*
> So it is a thing? I thought it was just psychological, lol.
> 
> I do have a 4" asus screen that came with my motherboard. But the only thing it's good for is displaying the cpu temp.
> 
> I've thought about just modding the screen out and fixing it on a little stand under my monitor. But i think it's attached to the PCB that the keyboard's on.


Below is a pic that can help explain what's wearing out:










What's wearing out are both those little round black things, and the contact areas below on that transparent membrane. As this contact point becomes worn, extra pressure has to be applied in order to to accomplish a keystroke. But at some point, they become so worn that the key or keys cease to function.

Plus, the individual rubber domes wear out as well. But mechanical switches will take *much* longer to wear out. Plus, they wear out at much slower rate.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11885119*
> So anyway, I've had my Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO for close to 10 months now (I received it in the mail on March 9th), and I'm _still_ impressed by it. It just has not yet ceased to amaze me.
> 
> It's the best computer-related investment that I have ever made.


Have you noticed any key wear yet? I got mine in April and the coating has started to come away on some keys, kinda annoying as it makes the keys looks dirty :l It's been well looked after and my hands are always clean too so I was suprised it started to wear so soon.

Whats strange is I would of expected the most used keys to wear like WASD, QE, Tab and some others but they look fine and instead IOLG and CTRL are worn..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;11885314*
> Have you noticed any key wear yet? I got mine in April and the coating has started to come away on some keys, kinda annoying as it makes the keys looks dirty :l It's been well looked after and my hands are always clean too so I was suprised it started to wear so soon.
> 
> Whats strange is I would of expected the most used keys to wear like WASD, QE, Tab and some others but they look fine and instead IOLG and CTRL are worn..


I see a little, but I have to use light to make a reflection. Otherwise, I don't see any wear.

Although, I'm extremely anal about the cleanliness of my hands for the sake of my keyboard. I also vacuum my keyboard every single day, sometimes more than once per day to avoid typing on top of any dust or debris.

But I think another factor is that I type extremely lightly. I mean, I don't bottom out anymore.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11885245*
> Below is a pic that can help explain what's wearing out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wearing out are both those little round black things, and the contact areas below on that transparent membrane. As this contact point becomes worn, extra pressure has to be applied in order to to accomplish a keystroke. But at some point, they become so worn that the key or keys cease to function. Plus, the individual rubber domes wear out as well. But mechanical switches will take[B][I]much[/I][/B] longer to wear out. Plus, they wear out at much slower rate.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds like what's happening. I think it's a combination of regular wear, and i've taken every key off 2 or 3 times to clean them.
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]GeforceGTS;11885314[/B]
> Have you noticed any key wear yet? I got mine in April and the coating has started to come away on some keys, kinda annoying as it makes the keys looks dirty :l It's been well looked after and my hands are always clean too so I was suprised it started to wear so soon.
> 
> Whats strange is I would of expected the most used keys to wear like WASD, QE, Tab and some others but they look fine and instead IOLG and CTRL are worn..[/QUOTE]
> 
> What board do you have? I'd have guessed that WASD would wear out first too. I've realised that when i'm just browsing OCN or reading a web page my fingers rest on WA and D with my pinky on shift.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving my black-widow. I love how razer are trying to bring mech keyboards to the masses with the price range they're in. Glad i didn't pay £40 for the backlit version. I turned off the backlight on my G15 the other night and i didn't notice a difference.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11885347*
> I see a little, but I have to use light to make a reflection. Otherwise, I don't see any wear.
> 
> Although, I'm extremely anal about the cleanliness of my hands for the sake of my keyboard. I also vacuum my keyboard every single day, sometimes more than once per day to avoid typing on top of any dust or debris.
> 
> But I think another factor is that I type extremely lightly. I mean, I don't bottom out anymore.


I'm pretty much the same with my keyboard







I usualy remove every key and clean it properly but yeah, the wear isn't THAT visible. I think I only noticed it because I clean the thing so often. It still bugs me a lot though so I took a little wet n dry paper to a spare filco key I have and it doesn't look to bad, I may do that to every key as it wears until the keyboardco gets some blank key sets in stock.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11885356*
> What board do you have?


Filco Majestouch


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;11885409*
> Filco Majestouch


Sweeeeeet. I was looking at getting one of those but i couldn't seem to find anywhere that sold them.

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11885430*
> Sweeeeeet. I was looking at getting one of those but i couldn't seem to find anywhere that sold them.
> 
> Where did you get yours from?


Forget to mention it's a tenkeyless









Anyway I got it from here http://www.keyboardco.com/

Great site, really helpfull and quick to answer emails.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;11885455*
> Forget to mention it's a tenkeyless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I got it from here http://www.keyboardco.com/
> 
> Great site, really helpfull and quick to answer emails.


What's tenkeyless? Has no number keys?

They didn't have any stock when i looked, but to be fair i didn't send them an email about it.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yup, without number keys

Seems they have been short on most Filcos for a while now, hope they don't ditch them like EK, nowhere else to buy them in the UK if they do


----------



## fssbzz

don't forget about the pics guys.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fssbzz;11887300*
> don't forget about the pics guys.


It's the first thing i'll do when i get it (hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## ntuason

I just picked Up the Razor Black Widow Ultimate lastnight! I'll have pics up as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## TwoCables

To get technical, a Tenkeyless is a keyboard without a keypad.


----------



## ch_123

There are many pads of keys on a keyboard.

I have the funniest feeling I've had this discussion before.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So anyway, I've had my Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO for close to 10 months now (I received it in the mail on March 9th), and I'm _still_ impressed by it. It just has not yet ceased to amaze me.

It's the best computer-related investment that I have ever made.


Epic subject change.


----------



## webwit

For more OCN and webwit fan fiction see here. I'm trying to get more written about than OCN. So far it is working.


----------



## Corrupt

My Blackwidow


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I want in









I have a Das Model S Silent Professional.

Image is linked instead of embedded because it's a 15MP shot, so...


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupt*


My Blackwidow


How do you like the Blue Switches for gaming?


----------



## Corrupt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11892698*
> How do you like the Blue Switches for gaming?


I enjoy them a lot, no issues.

The only game I can think having problem double tapping is Gunz the Duel when performing K-style. That game spams WASD, shift, and space key A LOT but, I don't know and doesn't matter to me because I quit this game years ago.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt;11893268*
> I enjoy them a lot, no issues.
> 
> The only game I can think having problem double tapping is Gunz the Duel when performing K-style. That game spams WASD, shift, and space key A LOT but, I don't know and doesn't matter to me because I quit this game years ago.


Ohhh dear GunZ...








I killed a laptop playing that game.


----------



## Xs1nX

My Steelseries 7G space bar is behaving a little odd.

Space bar sounds more clicky on right side then left and i can depress the right side a small touch more then the left before i feel resistance from the mechanism, in other words left side feels "stiffer" then right by a little. Also get a squeak from left side every so often.

Key activation distance itself is unaffected with the above however, same distance on both sides.

The two smaller black things that the key top fixes into ether side of the switch itself, are they ment to be loose i.e not staying in the extended/out position even with key top removed ?

Some clarity would be nice as if this sounds horribly wrong to you guys I will look into RMA/Returns.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;11890514*
> There are many pads of keys on a keyboard.
> 
> I have the funniest feeling I've had this discussion before.


Really? If this image below is accurate, then there's only one pad:










Of course, I disagree with the term "numpad". The typing book I learned from over 15 years ago called it a "Keypad". Also, the products on Elite Keyboards you guys would call a "numpad" are labeled as "Keypads".

Anyway, the point is that there's only one "pad".


----------



## Crazy9000

Why do they call it tenkeyless when the numpad usually has 17?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11894721*
> Why do they call it tenkeyless when the numpad usually has 17?


I think it's because 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 = 10 keys and it sounds better than 17 keyless so they ignore the others


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11894632*
> Really? If this image below is accurate, then there's only one pad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I disagree with the term "numpad". The typing book I learned from over 15 years ago called it a "Keypad". Also, the products on Elite Keyboards you guys would call a "numpad" are labeled as "Keypads".
> 
> Anyway, the point is that there's only one "pad".


Hey, I made that a few months ago. What did you google to find it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;11895111*
> Hey, I made that a few months ago. What did you google to find it?


It took me a while to find it. I kept searching for things like "editing block", "edit block", and "editing" because I knew that we didn't really start saying things like "editing block" until after you posted that. I saw some posts that were using "editing block", or "edit block", but they were on a different page.

But then I searched just for "block", and I finally saw some posts that were using the terms as seen in this image, so I clicked, scrolled around, and then finally found it.

I was using the Search this Thread feature.


----------



## Bassdoken

I got mine today! I was so excited! lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think I like the look of the Das with printed keycaps more then the blanks.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11894632*
> Really? If this image below is accurate, then there's only one pad:
> 
> ...
> 
> Of course, I disagree with the term "numpad". The typing book I learned from over 15 years ago called it a "Keypad". Also, the products on Elite Keyboards you guys would call a "numpad" are labeled as "Keypads".
> 
> Anyway, the point is that there's only one "pad".


Well, just because book calls it that doesn't mean that it's The Name(TM). Everyone knows what a numpad is, 'keypad' is ambiguous. I've seen plenty of manufacturers refer to the whole keyboard as a keypad. Even if we assume it's a keypad, it's ambiguous because some keyboards had 'keypads' that weren't numeric keypads -










So. It's a numeric keypad, or 'numpad' as cool kids like me call it. I don't see how 'numpad' is wrong, but 'keypad' isn't, because numpad is a more verbose description of what it actually is.


----------



## Boyboyd

When i hear "keypad", the first thing that comes into my mind is a door-entry keypad.


----------



## twizzlefunk

Accountants call it a ten-key. Arguably we use it the most also.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11895755*
> I think I like the look of the Das with printed keycaps more then the blanks.


Me, too. That's why I went with the Pro.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11897548*
> When i hear "keypad", the first thing that comes into my mind is a door-entry keypad.


CLOSE THE BLAST DOORS!!!!!!!!

I don't see why it really matters that much







. Ten-key or numpad or whatever. I don't see how tenkey doesn't describe it well enough. Ten key doesn't have to have the extras like -+*... Its just numbers 0-9...

Speaking of which, I have a student discount code for DAS now, only problem is I'm thinking about getting a tenkeyless ducky or leopold instead







. The das seems kinda ugly. I use my tenkey a lot, but it would be nice to have the mouse closer.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


CLOSE THE BLAST DOORS!!!!!!!!

I don't see why it really matters that much







. Ten-key or numpad or whatever. I don't see how tenkey doesn't describe it well enough. Ten key doesn't have to have the extras like -+*... Its just numbers 0-9...

Speaking of which, I have a student discount code for DAS now, only problem is I'm thinking about getting a tenkeyless ducky or leopold instead







. The das seems kinda ugly. I use my tenkey a lot, but it would be nice to have the mouse closer.


YOU WAT.








There's a discount for students on the Das?
....FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## willieboy90

As i've never used a mechanical keyboard before, I think, I don't have alot of knowledge with this.

The only keyboard I knew was mechanical before reading this thread was the Steelseries 7G. I really like the design of the steelseries but I wonder why there aren't many people here who have it?

The brands that are named often are ABS, Filco, Ducky, DAS etc... Why are these much popular compared to the Steelseries 7G? Or am I wrong and is the 7G a wonderfull keyboard?

Whould the 7G allready be a huge step forward compared to my old nosiy Dell keyboard? If not, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willieboy90*


As i've never used a mechanical keyboard before, I think, I don't have alot of knowledge with this.

The only keyboard I knew was mechanical before reading this thread was the Steelseries 7G. I really like the design of the steelseries but I wonder why there aren't many people here who have it?

The brands that are named often are ABS, Filco, Ducky, DAS etc... Why are these much popular compared to the Steelseries 7G? Or am I wrong and is the 7G a wonderfull keyboard?

Whould the 7G allready be a huge step forward compared to my old nosiy Dell keyboard? If not, what do you guys recommend?


Mainly because the 7G is considered to be a 'gaming' mechanical keyboard.
Most people here prefer something between gaming and typing, or just typing keyboards.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11900960*
> Mainly because the 7G is considered to be a 'gaming' mechanical keyboard.
> Most people here prefer something between gaming and typing, or just typing keyboards.


What are the differences between gaming and typing (office) keyboards?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willieboy90*


What are the differences between gaming and typing (office) keyboards?


Read the descriptions for the blue (typing) black (gaming) and brown (middle) Cherry MX switches in the OP to get an idea.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90;11901025*
> What are the differences between gaming and typing (office) keyboards?


Gaming tends to favor key switches that are unobtrusive, whereas people like keyboards with lots of tactile feedback. There are key switch types that are good for both, and in many cases, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11901095*
> Read the descriptions for the blue (typing) black (gaming) and brown (middle) Cherry MX switches in the OP to get an idea.


Thx







As i'll use the keyboard for office alot too, I think I'll look for a brown one. Is the Das Model S an brown?

Edit, see that the DAS silent is brown! Think i'll just read alot of reviews of the 7g and das to decide what I should go for. Thx though!


----------



## thiru

The Das Model S Silent has browns.


----------



## Bassdoken

I don't think I've been added yet.


----------



## fssbzz

updated list.
_Copy and paste it in your signature, if you joined the club:_


PHP:


[B]I [IMG alt="heart.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/heart.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/538389-mechanical-keyboard-club.html]Mechanical Keyboard ![/URL][/B]


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;11901497*
> I don't think I've been added yet.


You need to post a picture as well.


----------



## fssbzz

he did. and already added him


----------



## Bassdoken

Thanks for the add!
I love this keyboard so far. Sounds absolutely amazing when I type. I am addicted. I hate my CR-48's keyboard now. lol.


----------



## turbocharged

Add another one to the list....but this time it isn't some salvage operation or to test out a switch. Tired of blue led's and mx switches....how about some red leds and black mx switches?

Finally got my Deck Legend Fire.


----------



## W4LNUT5

did you paint that silver? I've never seen one in silver before. Makes me want to go and do some modding to my Tactile Ice


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;11905572*
> did you paint that silver? I've never seen one in silver before. Makes me want to go and do some modding to my Tactile Ice


It's just the lighting/flash from his Camera.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11905792*
> It's just the lighting/flash from his Camera.


I'm still skeptical of that. Even the low light pics look quite silver, but I suppose that could be the case.

Makes me want to paint mine silver just because it looks amazing. A bit of krylon fusion outta do the trick. But the question remains, do I really want to potentially screw up a $180 board? Painting plastics and such can be a pita


----------



## turbocharged

The case has a silver hue to it, but the flash kind of over exaggerated it. It is definitely not black.

Here is a picture of the keyboard with no flash under fluorescent lighting....and one of the awesome skull/crossbone keycap that came with the board. I wish the Deck boards still came with all 13 extra caps.

Also, Deck sells replacement cases... http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=92


----------



## W4LNUT5

I've seen them painted before, and I love the look.

Example


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

my opinion: numpad if on a keyboard, keypad if separate (eg one of those keypads you enter a password on to open a door).


----------



## webwit

I call this the Pirate Keyboard. I have the ergonomic version.


----------



## Doober

it took me a second glance

RRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

-First Mate Doober


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX;11894353*
> My Steelseries 7G space bar is behaving a little odd.
> 
> Space bar sounds more clicky on right side then left and i can depress the right side a small touch more then the left before i feel resistance from the mechanism, in other words left side feels "stiffer" then right by a little. Also get a squeak from left side every so often.
> 
> Key activation distance itself is unaffected with the above however, same distance on both sides.
> 
> The two smaller black things that the key top fixes into ether side of the switch itself, are they ment to be loose i.e not staying in the extended/out position even with key top removed ?
> 
> Some clarity would be nice as if this sounds horribly wrong to you guys I will look into RMA/Returns.


Anyone ?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX;11909663*
> Anyone ?


If they RMAd for that i think it would be fair to say they have the best returns department on earth.


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11909848*
> If they RMAd for that i think it would be fair to say they have the best returns department on earth.


So I take it that its ok for the space bar to be a bit looser on one side and a fair bit more "clicky/cackly" from the stabilizer on that same side to ?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX;11910005*
> So I take it that its ok for the space bar to be a bit looser on one side and a fair bit more "clicky/cackly" from the stabilizer on that same side to ?


It's not ok for it to be more loose on one side, but they won't RMA it unless it stops working completely i don't think. Sadly...

Edit: It's worth a shot though, if you're not happy.


----------



## Xs1nX

Should add that this issue seems to have been building up over time, had the KB for about 4 months or so. And that the right side does indeed take a little more pressure to activate then the left side (which my last post was wrong about after further testing) of the space bar because of the looseness of the key top near where the plastic stabilizer connects to the key top on that side.


----------



## ripster

Cherry MX Key Removal Instructions and Lubing.


----------



## Boyboyd

You can officially add me to the list. My black widow came today. So far so good, except my hands seem to be naturally drifting one set of keys to the left. They'll learn though. Pictures incoming:


----------



## thiru

Is that a spanish layout?


----------



## Boyboyd

Nope. At least, i don't think it is...

The a vowel keys have 2 letters on them. Regular, and accented. But the @ and " keys haven't swapped round.


----------



## ch_123

Looks like a UK layout, but the shifted keys are below, and the unshifted keys above...

Why manufacturers do stupid stuff like that is beyond me.


----------



## Anth0789

Got mine today!


----------



## Boyboyd

I have to press right alt to get áéíóú.

Not a big deal for me, i rarely look at the keys anyway.

Edit: dang, the backlight version looks sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## bloke226

Still waiting on my Filco from AG, iPOST says there is an error and needs the transaction to be keyed in again or something. Hope that message didn't delay anything too significantly.


----------



## SilverPotato

Hey fellow mechanical keyboard users, I have a problem...

I got a little bit of coke inside the switches of some of my keys, Its very stick as you can imagine, luckily its only on a few less important keys and the enter key.

Anyway, can anyone help me figure out how to open up an individual key to clean the sugary gunk out?

My keyboard has cherry blacks (SteelSeries 6Gv2)


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverPotato;11915038*
> Hey fellow mechanical keyboard users, I have a problem...
> 
> I got a little bit of coke inside the switches of some of my keys, Its very stick as you can imagine, luckily its only on a few less important keys and the enter key.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone help me figure out how to open up an individual key to clean the sugary gunk out?
> 
> My keyboard has cherry blacks (SteelSeries 6Gv2)


Look at post #1353.


----------



## ripster

I was going to say that was impressive memory and then I remembered I wasn't in the #10,513 post Mechanical Keyboard Thread.


----------



## Panda-R

What exactly is a mechanical keyboard and where can I get one?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panda-R;11916329*
> What exactly is a mechanical keyboard and where can I get one?












Here you go!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;11916446*
> Here you go!


Haha, get out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panda-R;11916329*
> What exactly is a mechanical keyboard and where can I get one?


http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html

You can get them from different places.
Direct from companies like:
Deck Keyboards
Xarmor
Razer (& 2)
Das Keyboards
Unicomp
Addesso
Or through Resellers like, Elite Keyboards, Newegg, or some other retailers.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;11916471*
> Haha, get out.


Actual instructions


----------



## webwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11916507*
> Das Keyboards


Die Keyboards.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panda-R;11916329*
> What exactly is a mechanical keyboard and where can I get one?


You look familiar.

Hey! I have one of those! A REAL typewriter though.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panda-R;11916329*
> What exactly is a mechanical keyboard and where can I get one?


You look familiar.










Hey! I have one of those! A REAL typewriter though. THIS, my friends, is the true test of a keyboard tray.


----------



## Crazy9000

Ripster, do you keep your typewriter on a special shelf next to your PS/2 keyboards?


----------



## webwit

What Ripster has on his special shelf is NSFW.


----------



## ripster

Abby Normal body parts.


----------



## bfreddyberg

New member to the club! Woo loving the mechanical keys sooo much. Wanted to get to the ultimate, but figured $50 for LED's is dam expensive.

Anyways thought I'd show it off, also felt like typing with some more!


----------



## bloke226

Yes! Per USPS "Inbound Out of Customs, January 07, 2011, 4:04 am" Guess it was in customs yesterday. Good feeling to know my keyboard is in the US.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfreddyberg;11919674*
> New member to the club! Woo loving the mechanical keys sooo much. Wanted to get to the ultimate, but figured $50 for LED's is dam expensive.
> 
> Anyways thought I'd show it off, also felt like typing with some more!


how annoying do you find the blue flashing razer logo? I turned mine off instantly, lol.


----------



## cheezypoof

i picked up the razer blackwidow over my winter break... and now that i started my classes again, my fingers are getting so tired on these $5 dell pos's.

you ruined my life mechanical keyboard


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheezypoof;11925520*
> i picked up the razer blackwidow over my winter break... and now that i started my classes again, my fingers are getting so tired on these $5 dell pos's.
> 
> you ruined my life mechanical keyboard


Time to get a tenkeyless and go portable lol...


----------



## calavera

currently using this for awhile.
nothing special, modded filco with ducky key caps.


----------



## bfreddyberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11923693*
> how annoying do you find the blue flashing razer logo? I turned mine off instantly, lol.


Instantly lol. Looked at it and went oooo, followed by turn that crap off.

Still amazed at how phenomenal these keyboards are. I'm ready to go back to school and type my papers at blazing fast speeds!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfreddyberg;11927004*
> Instantly lol. Looked at it and went oooo, followed by turn that crap off.
> 
> Still amazed at how phenomenal these keyboards are. I'm ready to go back to school and type my papers at blazing fast speeds!


I am considering getting a tenkeyless for work. I think the cheapers filco is in the £100 region though. I'll be able to claim the tax back though because it's a work expense.


----------



## fssbzz

list updated.
currently 224 mechanical keyboard user registered here.


----------



## Eagle1337

Black widow on it's way here sometime.


----------



## Boyboyd

This might sound cliche, but i'm not buying a rubber dome keyboard again, lol.

I want to try something stiffer than mx blues now.


----------



## thiru

I can't imagine using anything stiffer than my browns.

Next keyboard will be a Topre.
One day...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11935265*
> This might sound cliche, but i'm not buying a rubber dome keyboard again, lol.
> 
> I want to try something stiffer than mx blues now.


Your only real options then are MX-Blacks, MX-Clears, & Buckling Springs.

Buckling Springs will be the cheapest (With Clears being the most expensive) but they'll also be the least difference in terms of weight. Though have an awesome tactile feedback when they click.

MX-Blacks are just stiff and linear which most people don't like.

Clears have a small tactile bump in them thats not terribly vibrant when you're depressing the switch and even though it's supposed to be more noticeable than a MX-Brown's bump it doesn't seem like it is really.


----------



## ch_123

I think just about anyone would prefer BS over clears, besides, if you're going to try something new, you might as well try something that isn't a Cherry switch.


----------



## bloke226

Just got my Filco Tenkeyless today







I'll be taking my 104 to work with me on Monday now hah.


----------



## Boyboyd

How much did you pay for your tenkeyless? They're about £90 + taxes and shipping over here.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11938337*
> How much did you pay for your tenkeyless? They're about £90 + taxes and shipping over here.


Got it from AG $160...came with keypuller, yellow WASD keys and a nice brush for cleaning.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11935295*
> I can't imagine using anything stiffer than my browns.
> 
> Next keyboard will be a Topre.
> One day...


or red switches


----------



## tombom

Man, I wish I had some more money. Maybe then I could get a good blues or browns board.

What are the cheapest/best quality in each category? I've seen ones like the iOne that aren't great quality, and ones like Deck/DAS that are super expensive.

I'm looking for a good quality brown/blue board under 100 bucks. I think the only options I have are the Rosewill and the Razer?


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom;11939671*
> Man, I wish I had some more money. Maybe then I could get a good blues or browns board.
> 
> What are the cheapest/best quality in each category? I've seen ones like the iOne that aren't great quality, and ones like Deck/DAS that are super expensive.
> 
> I'm looking for a good quality brown/blue board under 100 bucks. I think the only options I have are the Rosewill and the Razer?


watch for rosewill RK-9000 cherry mx blue to go on sale.
and grab it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040
or
http://www.chiefvalue.com/Product-_-ProductDetails.cv_-_Item--CE00158448010060


----------



## Apple Pi

I got a new Adesso Mechanical Keyboard today from microcenter, so far so good, will post pictures as soon as I can.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-109-_-Product


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


I think just about anyone would prefer BS over clears, besides, if you're going to try something new, you might as well try something that isn't a Cherry switch.


For balance reasons, I still like my clears more.

My fingers are just more tuned to stiffer switches though; I'd probably go for browns if they were not.

Buckling Springs are still a better pure typing switch. If I could get them, or just something like them in a laptop (where I do around half of my typing; I would.)


----------



## ch_123

Buckling springs in a laptop, let me see...










This is as good as it gets I'm afraid.


----------



## Tator Tot

Oh god... the first Laptop.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Buckling springs in a laptop, let me see...










This is as good as it gets I'm afraid.


Copious amounts of jizz.

Copious amounts.

_Copious._


----------



## Munkypoo7

Posted a bunch of times in the Mech. Guide and never here

























And yes, I do love this board... typing on a rubber keyboard just isn't the same anymore, I hate it now [how many times has this been said? lol], <3 my Blues









Yes that's a wrist rest, it elevates my wrists just enough to not touch the glossy finish, no scratches or anything yet ^^


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Copious amounts of jizz.

Copious amounts.

_Copious._


Lucky you, when I sat that on my lap, I had to see a doctor, and found my count to be low ever after.


----------



## webwit

Nice. I got mine for 20 EUR from a doctor. He took it on his visits once. Note how filthy the keyboard is. There was a floppy in the drive with patient data. My remote guess is that he has an Apple now.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh god... the first Laptop.


I'm going to argue that title belongs to the IBM 5100, complete with a Beam Spring keyboard, weapon _de choix_ of time travellers.










That said, at 25kg, you'd want a large lap and balls of steel...


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/IBM-Model-M-S...item27b7b4c6ce

Sweet mother of god.


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/IBM-Model-M-S...item27b7b4c6ce

Sweet mother of god.


somebody wants this at all costs.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/IBM-Model-M-S...item27b7b4c6ce

Sweet mother of god.


Wow the USD/AUS exchange rate is almost exactly 1:1 right now.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbocharged*


Wow the USD/AUS exchange rate is almost exactly 1:1 right now.


the AUD was higher for a few days last week.


----------



## rpgman1

The feedback on that person is 0 and just registered. Looks like a possible shill bidder. I hate those kind of people every time on eBay.


----------



## Boyboyd

My wrists have started to acvhe when i type. It's not the actual joints but like... the tendons under the wrists.

Is this just normal because i'm using muscles i don't normally use? Or am i doing it wrong?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


My wrists have started to acvhe when i type. It's not the actual joints but like... the tendons under the wrists.

Is this just normal because i'm using muscles i don't normally use? Or am i doing it wrong?


You're probably bottoming out rather hard. If you're using the adjustable feet for the keyboard, set them to the lowest position - it's the most ergonomic one.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11960191*
> You're probably bottoming out rather hard. If you're using the adjustable feet for the keyboard, set them to the lowest position - it's the most ergonomic one.


It's already all the way down, but it's still not flat. It sort of leans towards me.

Might have to think about a wrist rest or something.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11960174*
> My wrists have started to acvhe when i type. It's not the actual joints but like... the tendons under the wrists.
> 
> Is this just normal because i'm using muscles i don't normally use? Or am i doing it wrong?


It sounds like there could be up to three things happening:

The keyboard's angle needs to be adjusted so that your wrists aren't bent (bent in the sense that your hands angle upwards a little).
You might be typing with your wrists planted on the desk. I mean, you might not be keeping your wrists up in the air while you're typing. This is very bad.
Your palms may not be facing down, but rather they might be angled towards each other a little bit.


----------



## Alex132

just got my BlackWidow Ultimate, its really awesome







!
Sorry for the bad quality, taken with my iPhone


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It sounds like there could be up to three things happening:

The keyboard's angle needs to be adjusted so that your wrists aren't bent (bent in the sense that your hands angle upwards a little).
You might be typing with your wrists planted on the desk. I mean, you might not be keeping your wrists up in the air while you're typing. This is very bad.
Your palms may not be facing down, but rather they might be angled towards each other a little bit.


I think it's number 2. Or number 1. Probably both tbh. Is there anything i can do of the keyboard is as flat as it will go? ATM im typing with my wrists flat and sort-of hovering in the air. But it doesn't feel like a practical soloution?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I think it's number 2. Or number 1. Probably both tbh. Is there anything i can do of the keyboard is as flat as it will go? ATM im typing with my wrists flat and sort-of hovering in the air. But it doesn't feel like a practical soloution?


How high is your keyboard? If it's elbow height or belly button height, then typing with your wrists up in the air (be sure to experiment with different heights) should feel very comfortable as long as the angle of the keyboard isn't too much. But if the keyboard is like below waist height, then it can hurt after just a few seconds. And if the keyboard is at like chest height (or, at least in the middle between the belly button and armpit height), then it can feel uncomfortable that way too.

So if your keyboard is at a comfortable height, then experiment with different wrist heights. You will reach a point where everything you type is easier, including words that used to twist you up a bit. Plus, it will enable you to type with a significantly gentler keystroke which makes all typing feel much more relaxed.


----------



## Boyboyd

Unfortunately the height of my keyboard isn't adjustable, my desk came with a keyboard tray but i never installed it. Id say it's about elbow height. When i put something under the front to make it flat it feels much better, and my wrists aren't flat against the desk anymore either.

The keyboard is quite curved though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Unfortunately the height of my keyboard isn't adjustable, my desk came with a keyboard tray but i never installed it. Id say it's about elbow height. When i put something under the front to make it flat it feels much better, and my wrists aren't flat against the desk anymore either.

The keyboard is quite curved though.




What about these?


----------



## TwoCables

Those feet would make it worse because then the angle would be sharper.

Anyway Boyd: don't let the natural angle of this keyboard fool you. It's flatter than it looks. Ignore the body and look at the keycaps.









Anyway, try experimenting with different wrist heights. Go as high as possible all the way down to as low as possible without ever touching the desk.


----------



## Boyboyd

You're right, the 3 rows of letter keys are pretty flat, then it slopes up for the number keys for some reason.

I'll just have to keep experimenting. ATM hovering just above the desk seems to be working for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


You're right, the 3 rows of letter keys are pretty flat, then it slopes up for the number keys for some reason.

I'll just have to keep experimenting. ATM hovering just above the desk seems to be working for me. Thanks for the help.


Yeah, the wrist height is different for everyone due to the height of the keyboard.

Anyway, the reason why the keys are positioned the way they are is because this is the standard "sculpted" design. It's supposed to be more ergonomic to fit this typing style better (the proper style where the wrists are hovering).

I'm very glad this is working out so far!


----------



## gonX

I still can't do the floating wrists thing. I sit fairly low though, so that might be why.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I still can't do the floating wrists thing. I sit fairly low though, so that might be why.


I've learned that if the keyboard is at elbow/belly button height, then it should feel very comfortable - depending on the angle of the keyboard too. But if the keyboard is up too high or down too low, then it just won't feel right. If it's too high, then the wrists will have to bend down too much, and if it's too low then the wrists have to bend _up_ too much (which actually hurts after a short time - at least for me).

With my setup, my keyboard is on my keyboard tray which actually puts it just an inch or two above my legs - but I can also adjust the height of my chair. The tray also has a slight angle toward me in that I don't need to use the feet on the keyboard. It's basically perfect.


----------



## gonX

Yeah there's the problem. My legs are like half a feet away from the keyboard in terms of vertical height


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Yeah there's the problem. My legs are like half a feet away from the keyboard in terms of vertical height










Yeah, I don't know if I'd like it that high even though it's not that big of a difference, but I am guessing I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Boyboyd

I got a free keyboard tray with my desk from ikea. Ive probably got it's in one of the outbuildings. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Here is my keyboard:










I rearranged the keycaps when I was trying to set it up in DVORAK layout. Didn't work as I had hoped, so it's back to QWERTY now.


----------



## ascaii

I would like to join. Currently typing on my partially cleaned Dell AT102D, part of my recycler haul.
Ended up with a large pile of working Cherry g80-1800, g80-1000HFD, g80-3000, Model M, Model M2, a few WYSE terminal boards, and a cute little g84-4100 that'll do quite well for my laptop, since i cannot stand scissor switches.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascaii;11973349*
> I would like to join. Currently typing on my partially cleaned Dell AT102D, part of my recycler haul.
> Ended up with a large pile of working Cherry g80-1800, g80-1000HFD, g80-3000, Model M, Model M2, a few WYSE terminal boards, and a cute little g84-4100 that'll do quite well for my laptop, since i cannot stand scissor switches.


.... you gonna sell some of those?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascaii;11973349*
> I would like to join. Currently typing on my partially cleaned Dell AT102D, part of my recycler haul.
> Ended up with a large pile of working Cherry g80-1800, g80-1000HFD, g80-3000, Model M, Model M2, a few WYSE terminal boards, and a cute little g84-4100 that'll do quite well for my laptop, since i cannot stand scissor switches.


If you have any Blue keyboards, mind selling to me at a discounted price?


----------



## ch_123

I happen to have some spare keycaps for a German-layout M2 if needed.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascaii;11973349*
> I would like to join. Currently typing on my partially cleaned Dell AT102D, part of my recycler haul.
> Ended up with a large pile of working Cherry g80-1800, g80-1000HFD, g80-3000, Model M, Model M2, a few WYSE terminal boards, and a cute little g84-4100 that'll do quite well for my laptop, since i cannot stand scissor switches.


Want.


----------



## sixty

Figured I should drop these in here too:


























Coming soon(?, probably sooner than the TrulyErgonomic still) from those crazy guys at the Clack Factory.


----------



## webwit

Hmmm...
Webwit, eons ago:
_"Tooling, production and shipping time don't add up even if he ordered today."_

Truly Ergonomic, now:
_"We have been further slowed down by the recent holiday season, and are therefore apologetically forced to inform you that we must delay the delivery of the Truly Ergonomic Keyboard until late March 2011. "_

Lies, more lies. He was surprised by the sudden announcement of the Christmas holiday season? How come I already knew simply by calculation he couldn't make it when he just changed his announcement he would make it by January, and he doesn't?

I've got news for you: even if he ordered from an OEM today, they won't be here in March.


----------



## microsoft windows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixty;11988112*
> Figured I should drop these in here too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon(?, probably sooner than the TrulyErgonomic still) from those crazy guys at the Clack Factory.


Where'd you find those "ice cube" keys? They look neat.


----------



## Doober

click clack and they arnt out yet probably

-doober


----------



## maximus20895

I think that was the problem at the beginning, but the new ones don't have that issue.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;11988706*
> Where'd you find those "ice cube" keys? They look neat.


From "The Clack Factory".


----------



## Mediadisaster

Just got my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate in today. First mechanical keyboard.. and i dont ever see going back.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mediadisaster;11999455*
> Just got my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate in today. First mechanical keyboard.. and i dont ever see going back.


That's a sentence a lot of people pronounced, myself included with my '94 Acer 6312 keyboard


----------



## Stevinchy

My Majestouch with browns arrived today and It's so good, I definitely prefer browns to blues, haven't tried blacks but seeing as I don't have any problems double tapping etc on the browns I cant see that I would like them any better. If anyone is still on the fence about whether it's worth the extra to get a mech then do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## maximus20895

What do you like more about browns than you do with blues?


----------



## Anth0789

Sadly its been two weeks and already my Razer Black Widow Ultimate died on me right now, It looks like it burnt down and smells like burnt plastic so something is not right.

Good thing I kept my G110 as backup.


----------



## reaper~

^ Man, sorry to hear that. Oh well, hopefully the RMA process goes smoothly for you and thank god for that backup keyboard.


----------



## Bassdoken

I've been happily typing away on my Das for a couple of weeks now.
I'm currently away from my desk on my laptop, and the keys feel so stiff. I can feel my fingers/hands getting tired already, and I've only just typed this a little more.
Also, I am a little... paranoid when my gf types on my keyboard. She has rubber domes at her house, and when she types it's like CLICK CLICK CLICK from the keys forcefully bottoming out. I know the keyboard can handle it, but still. She's bangin' up my baby!









For anyone who is interested, I have a review up on my website. There's a link in mah sig. ^_^


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

I'm typing this using my Scorpius M10

and I have an IBM Model M

They're both strictly for typing. And I'm wondering if I'd like the M10 better if I replaced the frequently-multi-hit keys with Cherry Browns or Blacks.... Maybe the Del, Backspace, Enter, page up/page down, and maybe the Tab and the arrow keys.


----------



## black!ce

Add me to the list i got my Blackwidow Ultimate yesterday and im loving it!! will post pics if you guys want to soon


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

I am awaiting the arrival of my TG3 BL82. It's suppose to be in the mail, yet I haven't gotten the confirmation email... Perhaps the USPS doesn't ship packages on weekends?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*


I am awaiting the arrival of my TG3 BL82. It's suppose to be in the mail, yet I haven't gotten the confirmation email... Perhaps the USPS doesn't ship packages on weekends?


It depends, not Sunday's for sure, and sometimes there is a delay if the order is placed Friday or late Thursday.

They do deliver on Saturday though.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

I figured it is just like the mail and they did deliver on Saturday, but I was told this board was put in the mail on Friday, and I still haven't gotten a confirmation email on the tracking # I was given from the USPS. It still only says the shipment was electronically verified, whatever that means...


----------



## microsoft windows

The postal workers' union's probably taken it hostage so the mailmen can get raises.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement;12030143*
> I figured it is just like the mail and they did deliver on Saturday, but I was told this board was put in the mail on Friday, and I still haven't gotten a confirmation email on the tracking # I was given from the USPS. It still only says the shipment was electronically verified, whatever that means...


Since it was put in the mail on Friday, you should receive it sometime this week. It could be Tuesday, Wednesday, or even Thursday. But rest assured, you will get it.

From where did you order? How far away are they from you?

Regarding what you're seeing in the tracking information: it means that the store set up the delivery with the USPS, but they probably haven't handed it to them yet (or, at least at the time this entry was created). I think that it's like they were saying, _"We are ready to hand it over to the USPS now"_. At least that's how I understand it.

But now you might see this message up until the day you receive your keyboard. Or if you're lucky, then you'll actually see detailed tracking information that is actually updated every evening (except for today). After all, it's not FedEx or UPS.







Either way, it will be delivered.


----------



## candy_van

Well I finially bit the bullet - sick of these black switches.
Just ordered a Filco Tactile Touch from ArmyGroup - fssbzz thanks for the guide/translation...very cluch dude


----------



## webwit

Filco FKBN87 MC/EWEK + Clickclack MX Gold cap + Scarface alu caps


----------



## Crazy9000

Now you have bling on your keyboard.


----------



## webwit

*Mr. T approved!*


----------



## Boyboyd

That looks awesome apart from the esc key.

I'm really considering getting a filco blank for work. Couldn't get a tenkeyless though, even though i prefer their look. Someone couldn't use my mouse today because it was so sensitive, i'd love to see them handle blank keycaps.


----------



## webwit

Needs more duck!


----------



## hfcobra

here is my mech keyboard







hoping to get a Leopold when EliteKeyboards stocks them soon!


----------



## rpgman1

Nice keyboard hfcobra. Anyone know what do I need to pull keycaps of a keyboard so that I won't break them by accident?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpgman1*


Nice keyboard hfcobra. Anyone know what do I need to pull keycaps of a keyboard so that I won't break them by accident?


So funny you should say that. I was about to ask. I've heard it voids the warrenty on razer KBs though, which is rubbish.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


So funny you should say that. I was about to ask. I've heard it voids the warrenty on razer KBs though, which is rubbish.


Really? I do it all the time on my board. On the other hand I don't have any real warranty on the board so I'm not too bothered.

I personally use a guitar pick. If you don't have that, use a flathead screwdriver or a knife. You should be able to get most keys off with that.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Really? I do it all the time on my board. On the other hand I don't have any real warranty on the board so I'm not too bothered.

I personally use a guitar pick. If you don't have that, use a flathead screwdriver or a knife. You should be able to get most keys off with that.


I only read it on here, not actual proof or anything. But i also read about someone's BW burning (physically) and breaking. I'll leave it for a bit.


----------



## shnur

I was filling my invoices today and saw that my Metados Ultimate S Silent is still not shipped; checked on the website, they just got them in! Called them and they'll express it over
















I'm so excited, being waiting for exactly 3 months!


----------



## TenaciousRig

Ill join! XArmor U9BL here...actually got it for Christmas but have been too lazy till now to take a picture (sorry for crappy pic as well). So far I LOVE IT. As others have already said, I will never go back to a rubber dome (if I can help it).


----------



## jp27

any news on the Xarmor Browns?? what's the ETA i thought it was january


----------



## cory1234

Does anyone know how to put the enter key back on a Filco? I don't know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ripster

Jeez, I'm posting this link a lot.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;12060062*
> Jeez, I'm posting this link a lot.


+Rep.

The spacebar wasn't too hard. I'm having trouble with the Enter key. It doesn't seem right, and it doesn't click.

Edit: What would/how would you recommend cleaning it? I spilled a good portion of a soda on it .


----------



## ripster

Simple Green or soap/water. Just don't use Isopropyl Alchohol - you'd regret it.


----------



## ch_123

I'd also recommend not looking at the switch funny. You may well live to regret it.


----------



## Anth0789

Well my Black Window is off to rma now I got to use my crappy G110.

I like more the feel of a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

*will edit post when I upload pics

Cannot wait to join! I just got my Topre Realforce 103UB 55g with the little skull Esc key! Loving it so far. I will upload pics when I get home


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

The latest addition to my mechanical keyboard collection: TG3 BL82. Cherry MX Blacks.

Pics:


----------



## PrimeSLP

Im in

got myself a Das Keyboard!

Professional Model S

loving it so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement;12071967*
> The latest addition to my mechanical keyboard collection: TG3 BL82. Cherry MX Blacks.
> 
> Pics:


Dang. That one of the best looking keyboard i've seen, and i've been looking for something with mx blacks.

If they were available over here i'd probably get one.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12079973*
> Dang. That one of the best looking keyboard i've seen, and i've been looking for something with mx blacks.
> 
> If they were available over here i'd probably get one.


http://activekey.eu/en/keyboards/backlit-keyboards

Very expensive though. Or you can find them on ebay.

edit: actually 100 euro for one of the small form factors...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12080004*
> http://activekey.eu/en/keyboards/backlit-keyboards
> 
> Very expensive though. Or you can find them on ebay.
> 
> edit: actually 100 euro for the small form factors...


€300. That's more than it costs in US$ :\

I'll probably keep my BW for the time being then.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12080020*
> €300. That's more than it costs in US$ :\
> 
> I'll probably keep my BW for the time being then.


http://www.activekeyboards.com/en/start.php?d_427.php


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


http://www.activekeyboards.com/en/start.php?d_427.php


So tempting, so very tempting. Thanks, bookmarked for later.


----------



## groundzero9

Got my blank key set from KeyboardCo. today, only took 15mins to swap them over.







Now that it is blank my friends won't be able to type on it, and thus can't complain the blues are loud.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Got my blank key set from KeyboardCo. today, only took 15mins to swap them over.







Now that it is blank my friends won't be able to type on it, and thus can't complain the blues are loud.










Switch to colemak or something for more lulz.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12081136*
> Switch to colemak or something for more lulz.


I thought about it but realized that it is probably really impractical since anywhere I'd go would be standard qwerty.

Pic just cause


----------



## Boyboyd

I love the way blanks look. But i think i'd need to leave the editing block as regular keys.


----------



## shnur

After 3 months of backorders and wait, I'm finally replacing my Acer 6312 with a Das Ultimate S


















Now perfection is achieved on my desk

















Also, I found it very quiet to type on... my Acer would feel like somebody is shooting an aluminium can on every keypress... This is just sooooo soft!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Finally right.


----------



## fssbzz

will update thread soon.
pretty busy this month.


----------



## candy_van

Wow 4 days. That's all it took for me to get the my Filco from ArmyGroup (Taiwan to NJ)!









Oh it feels SO much better to be back to browns switches, I can't stop now


----------



## ripster

I coulda told you that you wouldn't like the Deck. That's what you get for listening to lmnop.

Her best advice.


----------



## Tator Tot

I love my Deck and I love the clears.

But hey, it's all subjective.


----------



## ascaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


.... you gonna sell some of those?


sorry, I've been really busy at university and completely forgot to check back in this thread.
I'm hoping to be able to start selling on OCN soon, currently looking for people to "be helpful to", hehe


----------



## bakageta

Ooh, if you feel like updating mine, I picked up a second mechanical...










PLU ML-87, with mx browns.


----------



## reaper~

Add an IBM Model M2 w/ buckling spring switches to my list please..










And here's my list... again







:

Filco tenkeyless "Otaku" w/ MX brown
Filco tenkeyless w/ MX black
Filco tenkeyless w/MX blue
ABS M1 w/ black Alps switches


----------



## ch_123

Ah, the notorious M2. Known for dodgy capacitors, and equally dodgy keycap stabilizers.

Nice keyboard though


----------



## reaper~

^ You know, so far I haven't come across any of the problems..

*knock on wood*

And hopefully it'll remain that way (this particular board came from iMav's possessions, btw). But now that I have it, I can see what all the commotion is about.


----------



## thiru

What's the difference between the Model M(1?) and the Model M2?


----------



## ch_123

Oddly enough, there was a Model M1, which was the same thing as the M2, but sold as a retail unit as opposed to being bundled with IBM PCs (specifically the PS/1 and PS/ValuePoint)

The M2 is substantially different to the standard Model M design. It was effectively an attempt at a low cost buckling spring keyboard - they got rid of the steel backplate, and curved key positioning (the M2 is completely flat, it has no attempt at sculpting like most keyboards do), and used lower profile keycaps. The case snaps together instead of hooking together at the front and secured at the back with bolts like the Model M, and large keys use plastic stabilizers instead of metal ones on just about any other keyboard ever. Ultimately however, they cut too many corners. The build quality is a bit dire, even leaving aside electronics issues.

They use the same style of buckling springs, but due to being mounted in a different case style, they feel a bit different to type on than a regular Model M design. They're louder too given that the sheer bulk of a traditional Model M absorbs some of the excess sound.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Das ultimate


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX;12107224*
> Das ultimate


Brown or blue switches?


----------



## Lethal Squirrel

joining the club









my keyboards;

Filco tenkeyless mx browns
Razer blackwidow
Steelseries 6gv2
Cherry g84 4100

(pics soon)


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakageta;12103571*
> Ooh, if you feel like updating mine, I picked up a second mechanical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLU ML-87, with mx browns.


That keyboard.. so.. sexy...
Where did you get that? Do they have any MX Blue keyboards?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12107318*
> Brown or blue switches?


blue


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Taobao i think.


----------



## denydog

I've been waiting two months for Deck to get a *Legend Ice Tactile (Cherry Clear's)* in stock, and the day has arrived. I can't wait any longer to post in this thread.

I've been in email contact with Deck for a while, and I requested another availability update yesterday, since they were supposed to get some Legend Ice Tactile's in by mid January. I also went ahead and placed an order, even though the website still said they were out of stock. This morning's reply was that the Legend Ice Tactile's just came in, and the website was being updated. Received a notice of shipping for my order as well.

I will add a nice picture to this post of the Deck when it arrives this Friday, but for now just a couple pic's of what I'm replacing. I'll admit I'm taking a leap with the Deck, not having used a mechanical keyboard before, but I wanted a lighted keyboard, and I've been splurging a little on accessories for my first new system in 11 years,.

Here's the $9.99 IBM I ran out and bought for the first test run when I was setting up the new PC last month.










This is the Compaq keyboard that came with a docking kit for a 200 MHz laptop in the mid 90's, that I've been using until recently.










The Deck should go nicely I think with the MS X8 mouse, and Steelseries SX pad I received as Christmas gifts.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

^ I love those IBM keyboards.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

add me add me...i just ordered a black widow. cant wait to see what all the hubbub is about with mechanical keyboards


----------



## ablearcher

Ordered blackwidow ultimate. Current KB came with an old nec. Laptop KB works fine, but desktop... I swear.... switches my letters around at will. Its always letters in succession, so at least if I am observant, it does mess up too badly.

Also, ignore my sig, its just me being silly, I'm on a HTC aria right now









sent from my PC with a keyboard


----------



## v193r

Here is my ABS M1. Sry the ad700 are in the way. I sold this kb but used it for a year.


----------



## Crazy9000

We can tell you took a pic of the headphones and the keyboard just happened to be in the background







.


----------



## v193r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12143021*
> We can tell you took a pic of the headphones and the keyboard just happened to be in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ya i know. its the only pic of my abs m1. i have very sexy hhkb2 pics on the way.


----------



## v193r

This is my HHKB PRO 2 w/ Blank Black Keycaps paired with 3-star Handmade Leather Palm Rest (Medium).

























































Want moar?
Well here's a video:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dHmOtGMLZQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## webwit




----------



## yellowtoblerone

OMG noo.. you got it without the letterings. lol good luck learning the outlay. I still have to try to find specific keys in the dark.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


OMG noo.. you got it without the letterings. lol good luck learning the outlay. I still have to try to find specific keys in the dark.


Lol really? That's pretty bad.
I haven't had to look at my keyboard to type for the past few years.

@v193r
Nice keyboard. That wrist rest looks very classy and comfortable.
I can hear your camera's lens autofocusing. Wewt.


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


OMG noo.. you got it without the letterings. lol good luck learning the outlay. I still have to try to find specific keys in the dark.


Not only that but i switched to colemak from qwerty the day i got it too. however colemak i was ez to learn and touch typing was too. i still have ctrl as ctrl rather than bs.
Touch Typing Tutor for Colemak


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Lol really? That's pretty bad.
I haven't had to look at my keyboard to type for the past few years.

@v193r
Nice keyboard. That wrist rest looks very classy and comfortable.
I can hear your camera's lens autofocusing. Wewt.


It's just that the hhkp is a diff board. The control is where caps lock normally is, and a lot of function can only accessed by holding down fn key and other keys. Lettering on it makes it easier to learn at first thats all.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


It's just that the hhkp is a diff board. The control is where caps lock normally is, and a lot of function can only accessed by holding down fn key and other keys. Lettering on it makes it easier to learn at first thats all.


Oh. That's kind of weird. I dislike FN keys.


----------



## mothow

I just got the Razor Black Widow.And so far im very pleased with it.Except its so pretty i hate when it gets all smudged up


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


It's just that the hhkp is a diff board. The control is where caps lock normally is, and a lot of function can only accessed by holding down fn key and other keys. Lettering on it makes it easier to learn at first thats all.


the only prob i had temporarily was to get used to ducking in-game with ctrl(old caps position). also i switch between my laptop kb and hhkb fairly often with no problem, the difference being different ctrl positions and backspace as \\.


----------



## soldierblue

Filco Linear Force (Cherry MX black) w/o numpad.


----------



## Setre

I figure this is a better place to ask than to make yet another thread asking for advice on which keyboard to buy.

Anyway I recently bought a new computer and want a need keyboard to go along with it. I've never used a mechanical keyboard so this will be my first foray with them. I game a lot so that's mostly what the keyboard will be used for. I know I could get a specific gaming keyboard but I want something that's going to last a while and a mechanical keyboard seems like it'll do that.

I've narrowed it down to two choices. We have the Rosewill Cherry MX Switch Mechanical Keyboard in one corner and a Das Keyboard in the other. I'm leaning more towards the Rosewill MX simply because of the price but if the Das is an overall better quality product I'd want it more.

So anyone have experience with either of these? Which one do you think would be better for a noob who has never used a mechanical keyboard before?

Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Setre*


I figure this is a better place to ask than to make yet another thread asking for advice on which keyboard to buy.

Anyway I recently bought a new computer and want a need keyboard to go along with it. I've never used a mechanical keyboard so this will be my first foray with them. I game a lot so that's mostly what the keyboard will be used for. I know I could get a specific gaming keyboard but I want something that's going to last a while and a mechanical keyboard seems like it'll do that.

I've narrowed it down to two choices. We have the Rosewill Cherry MX Switch Mechanical Keyboard in one corner and a Das Keyboard in the other. I'm leaning more towards the Rosewill MX simply because of the price but if the Das is an overall better quality product I'd want it more.

So anyone have experience with either of these? Which one do you think would be better for a noob who has never used a mechanical keyboard before?

Thanks for yalls help!


Are you set on the blue switches? If not, you could look at the Das "silent" for it's browns.

Otherwise, just go with whatever one looks better to you. Usually that comes down to if you like the glossy finish on the Das or not.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Are you set on the blue switches? If not, you could look at the Das "silent" for it's browns.

Otherwise, just go with whatever one looks better to you. Usually that comes down to if you like the glossy finish on the Das or not.


I personally hate glossy stuff, but funny enough I've realized it's not so bad on my DAS, since I got blank keys I don't really have a point of looking at it... but when I do, I just find it pretty.

DAS is nice because you can get browns and they're VERY quiet... They make about the same amount of noise as my G19 (one of the quietest keyboard I've ever had).
The only two "noisy" key are the backspace and enter, I don't know why. Spacebar, shift, etc are all quiet.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Setre;12145047*
> I figure this is a better place to ask than to make yet another thread asking for advice on which keyboard to buy.
> 
> Anyway I recently bought a new computer and want a need keyboard to go along with it. I've never used a mechanical keyboard so this will be my first foray with them. I game a lot so that's mostly what the keyboard will be used for. I know I could get a specific gaming keyboard but I want something that's going to last a while and a mechanical keyboard seems like it'll do that.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to two choices. We have the Rosewill Cherry MX Switch Mechanical Keyboard in one corner and a Das Keyboard in the other. I'm leaning more towards the Rosewill MX simply because of the price but if the Das is an overall better quality product I'd want it more.
> 
> So anyone have experience with either of these? Which one do you think would be better for a noob who has never used a mechanical keyboard before?
> 
> Thanks for yalls help!


I think that you'd be just as happy with either keyboard because the Rosewill board is based on the Costar CST-104 which is the same board that the Filco Majestouch boards are based on. And as you might have read already, the Filco boards are very good mainstream mechanical keyboards just as the Das boards are!


----------



## Idra

I have a Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry blacks. Am I in?


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Setre;12145047*
> I figure this is a better place to ask than to make yet another thread asking for advice on which keyboard to buy.
> 
> Anyway I recently bought a new computer and want a need keyboard to go along with it. I've never used a mechanical keyboard so this will be my first foray with them. I game a lot so that's mostly what the keyboard will be used for. I know I could get a specific gaming keyboard but I want something that's going to last a while and a mechanical keyboard seems like it'll do that.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to two choices. We have the Rosewill Cherry MX Switch Mechanical Keyboard in one corner and a Das Keyboard in the other. I'm leaning more towards the Rosewill MX simply because of the price but if the Das is an overall better quality product I'd want it more.
> 
> So anyone have experience with either of these? Which one do you think would be better for a noob who has never used a mechanical keyboard before?
> 
> Thanks for yalls help!


I say go with the Rosewill. I just bought it (pics will be incoming to join the club!). It is a VERY high quality keyboard. The fact that it is Rosewill brand is very misleading. It is basically a rebranding of the highly-regarded Filco keyboard. It is very sturdy and is a pure joy to type on. It has a very nice matte finish as well. The gloss finish of the Das would probably bother me. And at $30+ cheaper, I think it's a no brainer.


----------



## HealthyBigMac

Edit: Derp, me being stupid about the Rosewill mech. Brain was thinking Steelseries, ugh.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


That keyboard.. so.. sexy...
Where did you get that? Do they have any MX Blue keyboards?


I ordered it from taobao, using Obook as an agent. Everything was pretty straightforward, and shipping was impressively quick, I'd definitely recommend it. I paid ~$77 for the keyboard, and ~$16 for the purple keycaps, plus shipping from China. The purple keycaps come in a 37-key set, so you can swap out the entire center section, or just mix and match like I did.

You can find the keyboard here, blues or blacks are both slightly cheaper than browns. If you decide to order it, make sure to specify you want the "青轴" option, for mx blues.

If you want the colored keys as well, flip through this link, they have quite a few colors.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


I ordered it from taobao, using Obook as an agent. Everything was pretty straightforward, and shipping was impressively quick, I'd definitely recommend it. I paid ~$77 for the keyboard, and ~$16 for the purple keycaps, plus shipping from China. The purple keycaps come in a 37-key set, so you can swap out the entire center section, or just mix and match like I did.

You can find the keyboard here, blues or blacks are both slightly cheaper than browns. If you decide to order it, make sure to specify you want the "青轴" option, for mx blues.

If you want the colored keys as well, flip through this link, they have quite a few colors.


Wow! Thank you! Very detailed post. OCN needs more people like you.

That keyboard is surprisingly cheap. I may end up getting one eventually. I really want one, though.


----------



## rmp459

i must join!

noppoo choc mini - tea axis (mx browns)
steelseries 6gv2 (red filco wsad keys & OCN esc key =D)
abs m1


----------



## jhaze84

I'd like to join the club please!

Rosewill RK-9000


----------



## SinX7

Wondering what's one of the best mech keyboard under $100 right now? Gonna be using it for gaming and general everyday uses


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SinX7*


Wondering what's one of the best mech keyboard under $100 right now? Gonna be using it for gaming and general everyday uses


Depends on what you like board wise, and switch wise.

You've got options though:

SteelSeries 6Gv2 (Cherry MX-Blacks, argued as the best for gaming switches. So-so for typing, not much different than rubber domes in terms of feel besides they are smoother. Good build quality.)
Rosewill RK-9000 (Cherry MX-Blue switches, good for typing, arguably best build quality, NKRO with purple USB-PS/2 adapter.) 
Razer Black Widow (Cherry MX-Blues, good for typing. Only decent build quality.) 
Unicomp Customizer 104/105 (equal to the Rosewill in build quality in my eyes.) (Buckling Springs, best for typing) 
Addesso MKB-135B (Cherry MX-Blues, good for typing. Same build quality as Razer though it's NRKO)

There's also the Xarmor U9BL which comes with a 7 Button, 2400 DPI Lazer mouse. But it's $130


----------



## ch_123

If noise isn't an issue, I'd go for a Unicomp Spacesaver.

Quote:



(equal to the Rosewill in build quality in my eyes.)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SinX7*


Wondering what's one of the best mech keyboard under $100 right now? Gonna be using it for gaming and general everyday uses


Razer Blackwidow or iOne Scorpius M10.

If you want MX Browns you'll have to go above $100 or wait for the new edition of the M10 that has MX Browns instead. Or wait for XArmor to release their U9BL with MX Browns.


----------



## webwit

So guys and girls, what kinda club is this? Let's get together on a Saturday night and play with keycaps!


----------



## Crazy9000

That looks more like a sweat shop then a club







.


----------



## webwit

You haven't seen the child labor pictures. Usually they let their kids do this.


----------



## webwit

My IBM Model M Simulator is now up from position 16 to 13 when you search for IBM Model M, for example if you are looking to buy an IBM Model M or want IBM Model M information. I bet now I put it in my sig I'll overtake Unicomp in no time.


----------



## ripster

You have over 500 Reddit karma.

I have 39. Clearly the Internet is broken. It's time for me to invent UnSocial Media.








photoshopped so don't PM me about buying this key


----------



## webwit

Reddit is easy if you know how things work. Tip: Make up some atheist keyboard and post about it.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Depends on what you like board wise, and switch wise.

You've got options though:

SteelSeries 6Gv2 (Cherry MX-Blacks, argued as the best for gaming switches. So-so for typing, not much different than rubber domes in terms of feel besides they are smoother. Good build quality.)
Rosewill RK-9000 (Cherry MX-Blue switches, good for typing, arguably best build quality, NKRO with purple USB-PS/2 adapter.) 
Razer Black Widow (Cherry MX-Blues, good for typing. Only decent build quality.) 
Unicomp Customizer 104/105 (equal to the Rosewill in build quality in my eyes.) (Buckling Springs, best for typing) 
Addesso MKB-135B (Cherry MX-Blues, good for typing. Same build quality as Razer though it's NRKO)

There's also the Xarmor U9BL which comes with a 7 Button, 2400 DPI Lazer mouse. But it's $130


Don't forget the PLU ML-87, that I mentioned buying from China in this post. You can get it with blues, blacks, or browns, and it should run you something like $77 plus shipping. No NKRO, but it has a pretty good matrix around WASD for gaming. They've got versions with key legends, and in black, if that's more your thing. It's probably the cheapest option if you're looking for browns, depending on your shipping method you should be able to come in around $100.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Don't forget the PLU ML-87, that I mentioned buying from China in this post. You can get it with blues, blacks, or browns, and it should run you something like $77 plus shipping. No NKRO, but it has a pretty good matrix around WASD for gaming. They've got versions with key legends, and in black, if that's more your thing. It's probably the cheapest option if you're looking for browns, depending on your shipping method you should be able to come in around $100.


I thought they were 6KRO USB, NKRO PS/2?


----------



## black!ce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jhaze84*


I'd like to join the club please!

Rosewill RK-9000












i really need that palm rest ... i really miss a palm rest and coming from a G15 which i got used to .... never expected for the BW to be tall like very tall


----------



## shnur

For DAS Owners; they just released specific keycaps for their keyboards










15$ only, I'm ordering!

EDIT: Nevermind







US-only...


----------



## darksilent

could i join the club

i have a Ducky 9008 Black-on-Black with MX Browns


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12175023*
> I thought they were 6KRO USB, NKRO PS/2?


The ML-87? Sadly no, it's definitely 2KRO...







I think someone mistranslated something, I thought I read that it was NKRO before I ordered, and then saw another post about it mentioning the 2KRO.

Offhand, ASQ, ASZ, SDE, SDC, WDE, WAQ, WAZ, WDC, W/A/Tab, W/A/`, W/A/Esc, W/A/7, W/A/9, Left/Up/Right, and Left/Down/Right all fail. Basically every other combination of any two WASD and any one other key work, if it's not listed above. Seems like a really weird matrix that blocks 7 and 9 with WA, but no other numbers... W/A/Tab and the arrow keys are the only block combos I've actually run into while gaming, though.


----------



## denydog

Arrived today as promised. I'm a little disappointed. For the price, I thought it would be gold plated.



















It's true that it isn't really black. It actually matches the Corsair Graphite 600T case pretty well. The packaging was minimal.









With lighting on the lowest level.


----------



## Bassdoken

I really dislike the font and the obnoxious branding on the space bar.


----------



## denydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bassdoken*


i really dislike the font and the obnoxious branding on the space bar.


ok... nice to know.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denydog*


ok... nice to know.


You're welcome. That'll be 5000 dollars.


----------



## denydog

With luck might be worth $.02


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12181740*
> ok... nice to know.


This.

Most things look better in person anyway.


----------



## ch_123

Bassdoken of course, is the guy who thinks the Das doens't look like a glossy POS. Definitely no accounting for taste around these parts.










/salivates


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12185368*
> Bassdoken of course, is the guy who thinks the Das doens't look like a glossy POS. Definitely no accounting for taste around these parts.
> /salivates


Aesthetics are purely objective. I don't care for gloss to much, but I can deal. I don't care for the look of those keyboards, I think they look too old. That's just what I think personally. My opinion. The thing message boards are made for. Sharing opinions. Don't troll because I shared mine. You trolled one of my threads in here a few weeks ago.


----------



## fssbzz

got this yesterday.

















































































































































took it with my anniversary bear.








full NKRO over USB. detachable USB.








review will be up later.
nkro test.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olhxUZvB9nQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## gonX

Full NKRO over USB?


----------



## ripster

Microsoft shipped the Sidewinder X4 with USB NKRO in March 2010.

Just took a while for the mechanical keyboards manufacturers to catch up.

Not sure why PS/2 is still so popular around here......


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;12191599*
> Microsoft shipped the Sidewinder X4 with USB NKRO in March 2010.
> 
> Just took a while for the mechanical keyboards manufacturers to catch up.
> 
> Not sure why PS/2 is still so popular around here......


Since there's still only a few keyboards that have NKRO over USB. There's no disadvantage to using ps/2 if you're just using it as a desktop keyboard. Almost all motherboards have a ps/2 port still.


----------



## webwit

If you need to press more than 6 keys at the same time, you are doing it wrong. Let me tell you about the last time I needed to press more than 6 keys at the same time:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;12191599*
> Microsoft shipped the Sidewinder X4 with USB NKRO in March 2010.
> 
> Just took a while for the mechanical keyboards manufacturers to catch up.
> 
> Not sure why PS/2 is still so popular around here......


I honestly don't really mind using PS/2 or USB for my keyboard, NKRO is a nicer feature though, so PS/2 it is


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;12192245*
> If you need to press more than 6 keys at the same time, you are doing it wrong. Let me tell you about the last time I needed to press more than 6 keys at the same time:


...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webwit*


If you need to press more than 6 keys at the same time, you are doing it wrong. Let me tell you about the last time I needed to press more than 6 keys at the same time:


Some games, specifically SIM games, require it.

The other thing, is you usually want to look for an NKRO board just because of blocking issues that boards like the Razer Black Widow/Ultimate have.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Some games, specifically SIM games, require it.

The other thing, is you usually want to look for an NKRO board just because of blocking issues that boards like the Razer Black Widow/Ultimate have.


Well that's not a real excuse. Lots of boards have NKRO but are limited by their USB controllers to six. There's no blocking whatsoever, until you try to hit seven keys.


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Full NKRO over USB?










exactly my thoughts. its nice to see this feature in more than one kb. Now i just want a tenkeyless version with brown preferably.


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webwit*


If you need to press more than 6 keys at the same time, you are doing it wrong. Let me tell you about the last time I needed to press more than 6 keys at the same time:


do go on.


----------



## ripster

The Sim games are popular here and THAT requires more than 6 keys held down at any one time?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

A few sim racing games for one, specifically if you wanted to simulate manual transmission without the wheel and shifter.


----------



## fssbzz

all the Generation 2 Ducky will be NKRO over USB+ Detachable USB.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


A few sim racing games for one, specifically if you wanted to simulate manual transmission without the wheel and shifter.


Pffft. What's the fun in that? If you're going to play a racing sim with manual transmission, you need to get a wheel and shifter. You just got to.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Pffft. What's the fun in that? If you're going to play a racing sim with manual transmission, you need to get a wheel and shifter. You just got to.


A good wheel + shifter & pedals is $$ though.

Not always able to get one or the other at the same time.


----------



## stolikat

I am very interested in this club!!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webwit*


If you need to press more than 6 keys at the same time, you are doing it wrong. Let me tell you about the last time I needed to press more than 6 keys at the same time:


Let me tell you about the last time I did.

Just a few days ago actually. I was at school, didn't bring a mouse and decided to play deus ex on my laptop. Track point can only do so much, so I decide to bind look to keys. It worked ok, but I couldn't crouch and look at the same time.

Of course that doesn't really matter because it is easier to carry a mouse than an extra keyboard








.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A good wheel + shifter & pedals is $$ though.

Not always able to get one or the other at the same time.


You mean $$$.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Pffft. What's the fun in that? If you're going to play a racing sim with manual transmission, you need to get a wheel and shifter. You just got to.


Yeah I had the g25, plus 3 monitors with triplehead2go afterwards. It's not even about money, but space.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


I couldn't crouch and look at the same time.


LMAO.

I posted why I need 7 keys sometimes awhile back. Instead of typing that all out again though, I'll just say it's because I'm cooler then Ripster and Webwit.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A good wheel + shifter & pedals is $$ though.

Not always able to get one or the other at the same time.


Yeah, but it'd be worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Yeah I had the g25, plus 3 monitors with triplehead2go afterwards. It's not even about money, but space.


That sounds so awesome...


----------



## Tator Tot

G25 isn't a terribly awesome wheel to be honest.

Though yeah; a good wheel setup is WELL worth it as like a mech board, it'll last you AWHILE. 
Still not cheap though. I know many racers online that play with just the keyboard because of that fact.


----------



## webwit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


LMAO.

I posted why I need 7 keys sometimes awhile back. Instead of typing that all out again though, I'll just say it's because I'm cooler then Ripster and Webwit.


You need it every time you are doing it wrong because you don't have a mouse?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;12195465*
> You need it every time you are doing it wrong because you don't have a mouse?


Some games can't/don't use the mouse







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha;12192532*
> ...?


He's saying that there was never a time when he had to press more than 6 keys at the same time. So he's saying that there's no time to tell about which is why he didn't type anything after the colon.


----------



## Boyboyd

I installed my keyboard tray that came free with my desk years ago. It's so much easier to type on now.

Are there any physical stores in the US that you can get mechanical keyboards? I'm hopefully visiting in the next few months and i was hoping to pick up a tenkeyless.

Either that, or have one shipped to whatever hotel i'll be staying at.


----------



## Crazy9000

Frys has the blackwidow and the steelseries boards usually. Microcenter probably does too.

Not tenkeyless though, they don't sell well enough.


----------



## subassy

Here's my mechanical IBM keyboard. The date stamped on the bottom is 1993 so it's a bit of an antique.

As you can see the ALT caps are missing and obviously no Windows keys. I still manage to function without them though









When I first dug this out it had dirt and crumbs underneath all the keys so I popped off all the keys and thoroughly cleaned under it with an air compressor and eventually water (it seemed water tight). Then I left it outside to dry for about 48 hours. The space bar and one or another CTRL or ALT keys gets stuck every so often but I still prefer this over those fancy new ones.

I actually have more pics if you want to see any more of this keyboard. Also, the cord is 9 or 10 ft long


----------



## Blue Destroyer

well im almost done building my new computer...cant wait to try my new black widow.....so excited...


----------



## Bassdoken

It's a MX blue keyboard.
You'll love it. It feels absolutely amazing to type on.
But be warned; it _will_ make you hate every other keyboard you type on. I can't stand using my CR-48 for longer than a few minutes. Urgh.


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are a couple of my mechanical keyboards.... I'd like to join sometime....

Anyone know how to get Monster energy drink out of XM white switches...

I've got a Filco tenkeyless that a can of monster was spilled on a little bit, ut some of the keys are still a little sticky...

Would just a damp rag help draw some of the sticky out of the switches??


----------



## Bassdoken

Check the Mechanical Keyboard Guide. I'll link it in a sec.

Mechanical Keyboard Guide

Sorry that took so long. OCN just took a crap for me.


----------



## Sov90

My Filco Majestouch w/ Browns

First mechanical keyboard I've ever used and I love it - night and day difference from my old G15. I had to re-map a few keys given the lack of media buttons, but that's my only complaint.


----------



## v193r

if i ever go to the dark side(cherry) from the light side(topre), id love some blank red wasd keys.

where did you get those red keys from?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v193r*


if i ever go to the dark side(cherry) from the light side(topre), id love some blank red wasd keys.

where did you get those red keys from?


Which board do you have that has Topre? I am considering on getting one for my next board. Currently I have 1 white alps and 2 mx-blue boards. I enjoy the blues very much, but wouldn't mind a lighter board to add to my collection.


----------



## v193r

I have a HHKB Pro 2. I enjoy it alot for gaming and typing. I find it hard not to bottom out thou. Still its feel like kb secks.
I have yet to try the browns.
http://www.overclock.net/12143286-post1511.html


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v193r;12245997*
> I have a HHKB Pro 2. I enjoy it alot for gaming and typing. I find it hard not to bottom out thou. Still its feel like kb secks.
> I have yet to try the browns.
> http://www.overclock.net/12143286-post1511.html


Ah nice! How does it differ from the Realforce boards? Just the layout?

Good to know the board is enjoyable for gaming. I don't think browns would be for me. If I want something lighter, I think Topre would be my best bet.


----------



## v193r

I havent tried a RF board. Id stay away from variable force kbs. Some pro tf2 player uses 55g RF board. I heard 55g was good for gaming. The first time I used my HHKB I accidently hit keys mostly v since its on the way to space. This was because of the low force 45g but its better for me for bottoming out, doubletaping, and quick actuation. I got used to it quick also I think it was because I wasnt used to the sculpted keys.

It was love at first sight when I first saw the layout of the HHKB. I also quickly got used to using ctrl(old cap position) for duck in-game.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v193r;12246767*
> I havent tried a RF board. Id stay away from variable force kbs. Some pro tf2 player uses 55g RF board. I heard 55g was good for gaming. The first time I used my HHKB I accidently hit keys mostly v since its on the way to space. This was because of the low force 45g but its better for me for bottoming out, doubletaping, and quick actuation. I got used to it quick also I think it was because I wasnt used to the sculpted keys.
> 
> It was love at first sight when I first saw the layout of the HHKB. I also quickly got used to using ctrl(old cap position) for duck in-game.


Yeah I read about the variable force and I was a little turned off on that. How long did it take you to get used to the non printed keys? I touch type 98% of the time unless I have to specially edit something by adding brackets or what not, so I can't imagine it'd be too frustrating to get used to?


----------



## v193r

Pretty quickly. Brackets are not a problem mostly because they are in a good position. I use my pinky for right shift, ring finger presses third key from the right on the second row, hit enter then repeat with ring finger on second key from the right on the second row. Its sorta muscle memory now. The result looks like:
{
}
It took the longest for me to memorize the special characters under the 1-9. But most ppl have those memorized.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

is there replacement keys sold for the black widow anywhere? full sets, or just w,a,s,d,esc?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v193r;12246856*
> Pretty quickly. Brackets are not a problem mostly because they are in a good position. I use my pinky for right shift, ring finger presses third key from the right on the second row, hit enter then repeat with ring finger on second key from the right on the second row. Its sorta muscle memory now. The result looks like:
> {
> }
> It took the longest for me to memorize the special characters under the 1-9. But most ppl have those memorized.


Yeah, every now and then I have to look at the special characters for 1-9, but not as much. Good to hear that it's not hard to pick up the layout.

I might get the same board as you as soon as I get my tax return










I found a nice review on GH about the HHKBII and it was an interesting read and it seems like a cult when you own one haha.


----------



## Boyboyd

I somewhat regret buying the blackwidow now. Most of the keys on the left half have begun to darken after a month, and i can't type properly on mx blues. I thought i'd adjust but they're just too easy to press.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12246942*
> I somewhat regret buying the blackwidow now. Most of the keys on the left half have begun to darken after a month, and i can't type properly on mx blues. I thought i'd adjust but they're just too easy to press.


Boyboyd. Y U TYPE SO HARD? lol but seriously I don't know why you're typing so hard, it took me about a week to get used to the blues coming from a rubber dome. How many hours do you spend typing? I'm at work for 8hrs and I am probably on my home system for 3-4 hours a day so I have plenty of time on my blues and I probably bottom out 5-10% of the time when I'm really going at it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12247019*
> Boyboyd. Y U TYPE SO HARD? lol but seriously I don't know why you're typing so hard, it took me about a week to get used to the blues coming from a rubber dome. How many hours do you spend typing? I'm at work for 8hrs and I am probably on my home system for 3-4 hours a day so I have plenty of time on my blues and I probably bottom out 5-10% of the time when I'm really going at it.


That's the thing, i still use a scissor switch keyboard at work to type on. Maybe that's why.

I only spend about 2 or 3 hours on the PC at home, and when i got it i typed out a load of documents for work (that needed doing anyway) for practice.

Maybe i should give it a bit longer. I do like it for gaming though.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12247074*
> That's the thing, i still use a scissor switch keyboard at work to type on. Maybe that's why.
> 
> I only spend about 2 or 3 hours on the PC at home, and when i got it i typed out a load of documents for work (that needed doing anyway) for practice.
> 
> Maybe i should give it a bit longer. I do like it for gaming though.


Might be it. When I got my first MX-Blue board it was only at home and I still used a rubber dome at work and it took me about 1-2 months to fully get the hang of it, but then my thirst for a mechanical keyboard for work grew. I broke down last month and got a Ficlo Tenkeyless MX-Blue and I use that at home and I brought it my Filco (full) into work and been in bliss ever since.

I guess it comes down to breaking down bad habits and how long you use the keyboard and a bit of aptitude. At home I type differently than I do at work. At home I mainly game and talk with friends, nothing too serious. At work a lot of emails, data entry, etc so your type of use plays a role.


----------



## Boyboyd

At work i mostly work with numbers, so i hardly type. But i still a vast portion of the day using a keyboard.

Someone on here recommended buckling springs. But i don't know if they're available over here.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12247146*
> At work i mostly work with numbers, so i hardly type. But i still a vast portion of the day using a keyboard.
> 
> Someone on here recommended buckling springs. But i don't know if they're available over here.


Look on eBay or classifieds for old IBM Model M's


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12247146*
> At work i mostly work with numbers, so i hardly type. But i still a vast portion of the day using a keyboard.
> 
> Someone on here recommended buckling springs. But i don't know if they're available over here.


If you work with numbers a lot and use the numberpad by touch then a Cherry MX numberpad might be worth getting.

Problem is most of them use Cherry MX black switches, which are alright but not great. But you can do a switch swap (easy since they're usually PCB mount) and use whatever switch you prefer. And you can get individual MX switches for $1 each.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well my Realforce 108B just came. I'll try to take some better pics later.

Nice red color under the keyboard, but a bit washed out from the flash since it's dark down here.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

where can you buy replacement keys? colored ones i mean?


----------



## Boyboyd

Having a colour under the keyboard is a genius idea.


----------



## PandaAttack

Since EK hasn't stocked the Leopolds yet and I can't stand the rubber dome in my new office anymore, I decided to pick up the RK-9000. I really am a fan of blue switches now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


where can you buy replacement keys? colored ones i mean?


For what?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Having a colour under the keyboard is a genius idea.


I agree. It looks very nice, and shows a tiny bit through the small gaps between keys.


----------



## hypez604

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Well my Realforce 108B just came. I'll try to take some better pics later.


I just got my RF 103UB 55g today and I'm lovin' it.

Where did you order that 108B? For how much? is it variable weight or fixed?
How do you like the shorter than usual spacebar on it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hypez604*


I just got my RF 103UB 55g today and I'm lovin' it.

Where did you order that 108B? For how much? is it variable weight or fixed?
How do you like the shorter than usual spacebar on it?


http://www.g-tune.jp/products/soluti...iece_keyboard/

It's all 45g weighted, and has a ps/2 connector for full NKRO. Downside is it's about $310 on their website, so if you add in shipping and possibly a commission to get it shipped to you, it's very expensive.

The spacebar actually doesn't bother me at all. I guess that's where I put my thumb naturally anyways, so that's working out good. However, the enter and backspace keys are both giving me a little trouble, as I'm not naturally hitting them every time.

If I feel like doing it I'll write a review tomorrow, but first impressions are the 45g weighted keys are a lot nicer, for me, to use then the 55g of my 103ub 55g board. The difference is actually fairly noticeable, so I wonder if there's another reason why the keys seem noticeably less "clunky". I've seen guys claim that the difference between 45 and 55 shouldn't be very large.

PS. Can anyone tell me what the heck the little black things that came with my board are for? I can't figure it out lol.


----------



## hypez604

I think those are key stoppers. I don't know exactly what are they for, I will guess that for preventing a key from getting pressed or bottomed.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypez604;12256348*
> I think those are key stoppers. I don't know exactly what are they for, I will guess that for preventing a key from getting pressed or bottomed.


this
they are key stoppers

how to use them i have no clue

they are listed with the 103u-uw on ek


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypez604;12256348*
> I think those are key stoppers. I don't know exactly what are they for, I will guess that for preventing a key from getting pressed or bottomed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;12264131*
> this
> they are key stoppers
> 
> how to use them i have no clue
> 
> they are listed with the 103u-uw on ek


My guess would be to lock the use of things like the "windows" key so you don't accidentally press it.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm selling my blackwidow on here in a few days. If anyone in europe is interested keep an eye out.

I'll be replacing it with a filco majestioch tenkeyless with mx browns.










mmmmmm


----------



## Ehe_Shaoge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;12264131*
> this
> they are key stoppers
> 
> how to use them i have no clue
> 
> they are listed with the 103u-uw on ek


You remove the key cap that's adjacent to the one you want to lock, then slide the key stopper underneath the key cap you want locked.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12270668*
> I'm selling my blackwidow on here in a few days. If anyone in europe is interested keep an eye out.
> 
> I'll be replacing it with a filco majestioch tenkeyless with mx browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm


I do not like that key layout. Stupid Euro keyboards...


----------



## ch_123

They make US ones too, you know.

That said, I switched from the UK to US keyboard layout originally in order to use my tenkeyless Filco. Also makes it easy to find older stuff when you use the US layout.


----------



## Boyboyd

There's not much different. No £ key, and @ and " are swapped. and # and ` are i think.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12272151*
> They make US ones too, you know.
> 
> That said, I switched from the UK to US keyboard layout originally in order to use my tenkeyless Filco. Also makes it easy to find older stuff when you use the US layout.


I know. I don't like the UK layout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12272252*
> There's not much different. No £ key, and @ and " are swapped. and # and ` are i think.


There's not too many differences, but they make a world of difference.
Tiny left shift, oddly placed \ key,
Giant enter key, and like you said, the @ and # aren't where the US counterparts are.


----------



## ch_123

The return key is what got me, but I can switch between them relatively easily. I do have a preference for the US layout because I prefer the return key and longer left shift. The mapping of characters to physical keys is largely incidental as far as I am concerned, unless it's something bat**** like the AZERTY layout where the numbers on the top row require you to press shift to access them, that said, I get annoyed when I have to use a machine with the UK mapping because my own computers, and my account on college computers is set to the US layout.


----------



## Ctekcop

is it mechanical ??? how can I know the model ???


----------



## Marin

Should I keep using my Filco as my main keyboard or change it up and try my HHKB?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctekcop*











is it mechanical ??? how can I know the model ???


What's the part number on the back? Odds are that if it doesn't start with "71G" then it's a buckling spring keyboard.

If it's a buckling spring model, then the part number should be 1391404 (which is the Italian one if I remember correctly), but it may have a different one given IBM's love for random part numbers.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Should I keep using my Filco as my main keyboard or change it up and try my HHKB?


I'd use the HH if i had one.


----------



## ch_123

I sold my Filco after I got my HHKB. YMMV though.


----------



## v193r

Is this a sign of a topre or hhkb club?


----------



## webwit

Topre ftw.


----------



## ch_123

Alas, I'm too much of an IBM fanboy to be admissible to the Topre club.


----------



## v193r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;12276793*
> Topre ftw.


how much did that cost you?


----------



## Crazy9000

Think they retailed for around $500 if he got it new.


----------



## v193r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12277306*
> Think they retailed for around $500 if he got it new.


and i thought my hhkb for $400-
hhkb- 235
blank keys- 70
wrist rest- 60
bag- 40
kb s3x- over9000

was too much.


----------



## Boyboyd

Sood my bw, ordering the filco tenkeyless with browns later today.

Wont be coming for a few weeks though







so im using my g15 till then


----------



## ch_123

I got my HHKB for â‚¬110 including shipping from the US to Ireland. Boo-yah.


----------



## PrimeSLP

so is anyone gonna update the club thread


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


What's the part number on the back? Odds are that if it doesn't start with "71G" then it's a buckling spring keyboard.

If it's a buckling spring model, then the part number should be 1391404 (which is the Italian one if I remember correctly), but it may have a different one given IBM's love for random part numbers.


There's written in BIG bold 1393395

What does that mean ???




























I've read the wikipedia page of the model M but I'm still


----------



## ch_123

If it has a part number beginning with '139' then it almost definitely is a mechanical one.

If you want to be 100% sure, you can remove a keycap with a flathead screwdriver and see if there is a spring underneath it.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12283952*
> If it has a part number beginning with '139' then it almost definitely is a mechanical one.
> 
> If you want to be 100% sure, you can remove a keycap with a flathead screwdriver and see if there is a spring underneath it.


Thank you !!!







Is it worth somethingg in terms of € $ £ ??


----------



## ch_123

It depends on the condition that it's in. As a general rule of thumb, anything that isn't either a US or German layout Model M is relatively hard to find, so your keyboard, if in decent condition, could be worth up to about €40. If it goes on eBay, you could potentially make more if a few people really want an Italian layout Model M.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12286618*
> It depends on the condition that it's in. As a general rule of thumb, anything that isn't either a US or German layout Model M is relatively hard to find, so your keyboard, if in decent condition, could be worth up to about €40. If it goes on eBay, you could potentially make more if a few people really want an Italian layout Model M.


WOWThat's amazing ! It was laying in my garage, but I had to bring it up because my G11 broke and this was the only keyboard I had around. Good to know, I guess I'll keep it jelously.


----------



## Caustin

Sign me up, I have the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate.


----------



## Boyboyd

Which would you prefer on a blank-key filco tenkeyless?

Red wasd cluster
Blue wasd cluster
No wasd cluster


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12287982*
> Which would you prefer on a blank-key filco tenkeyless?
> 
> Red wasd cluster
> Blue wasd cluster
> No wasd cluster


Red WSAD


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12288082*
> Red WSAD


Me too actually.

Ordering now


----------



## koven

how does the ibm model m compare to modern mechanical keyboards? i tried one for a few days and didnt really like it


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I'd say no Cluster, but it's a very personal thing.

On topic, I have bought Boyboyds Black Widow, which is less than a month old, as my intro into the Mechanical keyboard. I looked at the classifieds on GH, and was going to get a Das for £90~, then Boyd came to my rescue









I did want a Filco Tenkeyless, but £150 on something I may not like is a bit too risky, although if I do like it (I'm sure I will), I'll be moving to a Tenkeyless at some point.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12288133*
> I'd say no Cluster, but it's a very personal thing.
> 
> On topic, I have bought Boyboyds Black Widow, which is less than a month old, as my intro into the Mechanical keyboard. I looked at the classifieds on GH, and was going to get a Das for £90~, then Boyd came to my rescue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did want a Filco Tenkeyless, but £150 on something I may not like is a bit too risky, although if I do like it (I'm sure I will), I'll be moving to a Tenkeyless at some point.


Well i just bought one, so i'll let you know what i think. You know this, but i got cherry blacks, and not everyone likes them.

Also, mine was £138 not £150. pfft.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Added on the cost of the Blank Keycaps?


----------



## Boyboyd

Maybe later. I'm not entirely sure how much money i've got right now. They usually have blank keycaps in stock though. Failing that, i'll just die my regular ones black. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Disappointment?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


how does the ibm model m compare to modern mechanical keyboards? i tried one for a few days and didnt really like it


What specifically did you not like about it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


how does the ibm model m compare to modern mechanical keyboards? i tried one for a few days and didnt really like it


Mechanical keyboards are a bit like food, or perhaps shoes: you will find some that you hate and some that you love. You'll also find some that you could go either way on.

So, it sounds like you discovered that you don't like buckling springs. Either that, or my other guess would be that it was a rubber dome version (a newer one). But this is why mechanical keyboards are great: unlike rubber dome keyboards, there's quite a good variety in terms of how it feels to use the keyboard.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Oh my god.

I've been using the Blackwidow since I got it at 11AM this morning, and it is a joy to use. Typing no longer feels like a chore, and I actually feel inclined to post more as it's just enjoyable, really. I never thought that a keyboard could change my viewpoint on something this much, but it really has opened my eyes, it's amazing. Never going back to rubber dome.

Now I understand how TwoCables can type such long replies,







, I'm very happy.


----------



## thiru

When you use a mechanical keyboard for the first time you want to disable autocomplete so you type everything yourself


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


When you use a mechanical keyboard for the first time you want to disable autocomplete so you type everything yourself










lol...I wouldn't go that far. When I type for more than 8 hours a day, there is something called being efficient, especially when I'm being paid.


----------



## HealthyBigMac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


When you use a mechanical keyboard for the first time you want to disable autocomplete so you type everything yourself










I did this for the first week or so I had my Blackwidow. Even though Chrome would want to complete searches/sites for me I would just type it all out anyways.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloke226*


lol...I wouldn't go that far. When I type for more than 8 hours a day, there is something called being efficient, especially when I'm being paid.


I'm talking about the _first_ time you use one....


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I'm talking about the _first_ time you use one....










sorry long day at work. Had a precautionary evacuation from my work building today due to irregular roof noise due to the snow/ice build up. I stood at my desk for a good 10 seconds thinking if I should grab my Filco in the event the building goes down, but my love for coffee surpassed me and had to grab that first.


----------



## rent.a.john

Time to join the club! Ducky white tenkeyless Cherry brown!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12311405*
> Oh my god.
> 
> I've been using the Blackwidow since I got it at 11AM this morning, and it is a joy to use. Typing no longer feels like a chore, and I actually feel inclined to post more as it's just enjoyable, really. I never thought that a keyboard could change my viewpoint on something this much, but it really has opened my eyes, it's amazing. Never going back to rubber dome.
> 
> Now I understand how TwoCables can type such long replies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm very happy.


I don't think anyone loves their keyboard as much as TwoCables







.

Oh, and btw, I wouldn't get too in love with that keyboard you have. It is called _blackwidow_ for a reason...


----------



## ch_123

It's not your favorite keyboard till you have completely dismantled it.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12318775*
> I don't think anyone loves their keyboard as much as TwoCables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh, and btw, I wouldn't get too in love with that keyboard you have. It is called _blackwidow_ for a reason...


Lol. Nice.

I remember my first day when I got my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Spazghost

Why haven't I joined this yet!

IBM Model M - Birthday 12/04/1989

Pics:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12319209*
> It's not your favorite keyboard till you have completely dismantled it.


I find the end of that wiki quiet humerus.


----------



## hugo19941994

Awesome club!










Before I even had a PC I used my uncles computer and typed in his IBM model M. Afterwards I used an Acer Mech Keyboard (can't remember the model) and just about a month ago I purchased the Razer Black Widow!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

MX Pinks? No wonder my BW was so cheap.


----------



## ch_123

Is that a photoshop? I hope for the sake of the Cherry heads that it is.


----------



## Boyboyd

Doesn't look like a shop. But there are no cherry pinks.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12336594*
> Is that a photoshop? I hope for the sake of the Cherry heads that it is.


Nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12337673*
> Doesn't look like a shop. But there are no cherry pinks.


That's what I thought, hence the confusion


----------



## ch_123

Are all the switches pink? (Even try checking a representative sample of a key from each main block)
Quote:


> But there are no cherry pinks.


You have the naive optimism of a man who has never attempted to understand Alps switches. God bless you.


----------



## Tator Tot

^









Just how many different Alps colors are there?

@Waffle, the switch is still clicky is it not?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Pink Cherry switches = massive $$$ from insane collectors. Like pink Alps switches (which are just black Alps (usually (except for those made one week before a solar eclipse in Greenland)) essentially).


----------



## Crazy9000

Maybe they are MX Blues with springs from MX reds?


----------



## pRenoM

Add me to this I got a Razer BW


----------



## Infernosaint

I want to join this club as soon as possible, so I'm looking for a Mechanical keyboard with cherry blacks with pan-nordic layout. Or something that matches that layout, I guess I can change the caps, and change to Danish in windows. The Steelseries 6g v2 seems to be the only option I can find right now. Any ideas? I really liked the Deck legends, with backlighting :/


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the Decks are only intended to be sold in the USA really, so not much hope for a different layout there. Razer and xarmor, the other two main boards with backlights, I don't think offer any models with Mx Blacks.

Steelseries 6gv2 or some cherry board are probably your best bets.


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I think the Decks are only intended to be sold in the USA really, so not much hope for a different layout there. Razer and xarmor, the other two main boards with backlights, I don't think offer any models with Mx Blacks.

Steelseries 6gv2 or some cherry board are probably your best bets.


Yeah, the black widow seems to be the only option with backlighting, but it's more than twice the price of the 6gv2.. I guess I've lived without backlighting for a long time now, and I don't sit in the dark a lot anyways. Was just wondering


----------



## Crazy9000

On a side note, I've been using a Japanese layout keyboard for the past week and I'm already used to it... getting a Deck or something shipped might end up being nice for you.


----------



## Infernosaint

Yeah, the problem is, I need the symbols æ, ø and å.

Even if I change the layout in windows, the layout on the keybord has a bigger enter key, and I have no idea how that would work..

Bigger as in taking up space from other keys.


----------



## Crazy9000

Keyboardco has Filco's with blacks and in finnish layout: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=763

Also Verkkokaup I believe is a Finnish store that has Topres. I don't speak the language so it's hard for me to browse the site, but you might find something.

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Keyboardco has Filco's with blacks and in finnish layout: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=763

Also Verkkokaup I believe is a Finnish store that has Topres. I don't speak the language so it's hard for me to browse the site, but you might find something.

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/


Love you! That's same layout, although different symbols to the right.







That should do well.

EDIT: The UK layout is fine too, as long as i can get Danish/nordic keycaps somewere for cherry's.

This for example: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=617


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


http://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj334/moshmonkey24/One-1.png//IMG]

MX Pinks? No wonder my BW was so cheap. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/headscratch.gif


Need more pics... I'm still calling shenanigans


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


^









Just how many different Alps colors are there?


The problem with Alps switches is that there are many colours that correspond to the same switch, but also the reverse - some colours correspond to completely different switches. Then you have all the fake/clone/simplified/lookalikes that cause even further confusion. Clicky Black Alps switches have been spotted in the wild.

At the end of the day, not many of them are all that good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Pink Cherry switches = massive $$$ from insane collectors. Like pink Alps switches (which are just black Alps (usually (except for those made one week before a solar eclipse in Greenland)) essentially).


Pinks, Blues, Greens were the switches made before some point in the late 80s/early 90s, then they moved on to Blacks, Whites and some other colours. All a huge mess really.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

so are all the switches pink, or just one (ie spacebar or something)?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infernosaint*


Love you! That's same layout, although different symbols to the right.







That should do well.

EDIT: The UK layout is fine too, as long as i can get Danish/nordic keycaps somewere for cherry's.

This for example: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=617


If you need the Danish lettering you have 2 options: stealing from another keyboard with MX switches (Razer BlackWidow, SteelSeries 7G/7Gv2) or applying transparent stickers with the lettering on your keyboard.

Otherwise an ISO keyboard is the exact same thing as a Danish keyboard.

ANSI (American layout, specifically):








ISO (UK layout, specifically):


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


If you need the Danish lettering you have 2 options: stealing from another keyboard with MX switches (Razer BlackWidow, SteelSeries 7G/7Gv2) or applying transparent stickers with the lettering on your keyboard.

Otherwise an ISO keyboard is the exact same thing as a Danish keyboard.

ANSI (American layout, specifically):








ISO (UK layout, specifically):










Exactly. The swedish Filco boards from the keyboard company would be the best, since only 2 keys are different, and the placement is the same. But it's like 50 $ more than the steelseries.

The steel series still has the big return key, and in turn moves the (' and *) key down next to the shift. I'd really like the swedish layout instead of that :/


----------



## melkhior

My parents gave me for christmas the keyboard (Steelseries 7G) and the mouse (Roccat Kone [+]).

I was thinking about a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, but I don't want a keyboard without the "Ã±" key.










Very happy with them


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


so are all the switches pink, or just one (ie spacebar or something)?


It could be just the 'M' keys over on the far left because the pink switch in the photo is underneath the M1 key.


----------



## ch_123

It has been since established that the picture of the pink Cherries were faked. An ingenious troll I must say, well played.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It took you guys long enough,









Phae made the thread at Geekhack, and someone emailed Razer and asked









But yeah, it was Photoshop, surprised I could keep it going for so long, although it did look good. Pink switches would be awesome.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12357620*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took you guys long enough,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phae made the thread at Geekhack, and someone emailed Razer and asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it was Photoshop, surprised I could keep it going for so long, although it did look good. Pink switches would be awesome.


first post after yours...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12336594*
> Is that a photoshop? I hope for the sake of the Cherry heads that it is.


----------



## ch_123

I'm pretty sure it was established to be a fake before Phaedrus made his thread.


----------



## gonX

But it looked so real


----------



## ch_123

In some ways, it was quite plausible that a company like Razer would order blue switches with special pink sliders to give the impression that they were somehow special.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12357766*
> But it looked so real


Just like the green one?


----------



## ch_123

There are, of course, Green Cherry switches.










Yours are a bit too bright.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12357763*
> I'm pretty sure it was established to be a fake before Phaedrus made his thread.


Not everyone saw it. All I saw was what was posted in this thread.


----------



## ch_123

Well, given that Phaedrus' thread was on another site too. I was just pointing out that by the time Phaedrus asked, people had already figured out that it was fake and thus were able to reply quickly saying that it was false.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Well, given that Phaedrus' thread was on another site too. I was just pointing out that by the time Phaedrus asked, people had already figured out that it was fake and thus were able to reply quickly saying that it was false.


Up until I made this post, there wasn't one single post made in this thread (here in the Mechanical Keyboard Club) proving that it is fake. Plus, there weren't any posts made by anyone in this thread who were demonstrating that they had already figured it out. Like I said, this is the only mention I have seen of it; I didn't see any reference to this anywhere outside of the Mechanical Keyboard Club.

So again, I was only able to go by what was posted here in this thread.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Up until I made this post, there wasn't one single post made in this thread (here in the Mechanical Keyboard Club) proving that it is fake. Plus, there weren't any posts made by anyone in this thread who were demonstrating that they had already figured it out. Like I said, this is the only mention I have seen of it; I didn't see any reference to this anywhere outside of the Mechanical Keyboard Club.

So again, I was only able to go by what was posted here in this thread.


moving on.


----------



## Sainesk

so I just got my first mech, a blackwidow. I've never been this addicted to pressing keys before.

anyway, I think the look of horror/disgust on my girlfriends face when I showed it to her was worth the price alone, then I told her to touch it and I think she was pleasantly surprised.

Only con so far is some of the keycaps were off when it arrived but I put them back on and it seems fine...

now i'm waiting for a DAS which I ordered a week before this one







, guess I might aswell try all the switch types.

Meanwhile I shall go about on my quest to set some rubber domes on fire...


----------



## beoagate

I've had an IBM Model M, no. 1391401 made 10/16/1991 for about a month now.

I posted some photos over in the Computer Room thread, but don't have the files on me right now









http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-1409.html#post12326645


----------



## Infernosaint

If only I had my job already..

http://cgi.ebay.com/IBM-Model-M-Spac...ht_1300wt_1141


----------



## ch_123

Ah, the IBM SSK. One of the finest keyboards ever made.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/9...feels-odd.html


----------



## godofdeath

so who is going to start the ducky ocn keyboard club?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

If necessary, Tator Tot may do that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12425661*
> If necessary, Tator Tot may do that.


What this means, is that Chimp is a slave driver.









I think this club is fine unless people SERIOUSLY want an OCN Keyboard club


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I think they would as soon as more keyboards roll in.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426514*
> What this means, is that Chimp is a slave driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this club is fine unless people SERIOUSLY want an OCN Keyboard club


I think if a large amount of people get one, then a club should be made. Else this one is fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12426531*
> I think if a large amount of people get one, then a club should be made. Else this one is fine.


Well like I said; I can always do it.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Make a white w/blanks Tenkeyless one with a UK layout, and I'll consider it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426760*
> Make a white w/blanks Tenkeyless one with a UK layout, and I'll consider it.


While were at it, why don't we make it use Topre switches, have NKRO over USB, and cost $50?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426760*
> Make a white w/blanks Tenkeyless one with a UK layout, and I'll consider it.


You don't post enough Hayley.


----------



## manfaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426760*
> Make a white w/blanks Tenkeyless one with a UK layout, and I'll consider it.


why the UK layout? ANSI just as good.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12426792*
> While were at it, why don't we make it use Topre switches, have NKRO over USB, and cost $50?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12426807*
> You don't post enough Hayley.


I maintain the thread, the members are the ones who have to post. That's how it works,









Besides, I need to keep some unposted ones to myself, the special ones, or I won't have any left,







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manfaux;12426842*
> why the UK layout?


Because it is the _correct_ layout,


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426934*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain the thread, the members are the ones who have to post. That's how it works,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I need to keep some unposted ones to myself, the special ones, or I won't have any left,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is the _correct_ layout,


you've been learning well from Z....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426934*
> I maintain the thread, the members are the ones who have to post. That's how it works,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I need to keep some unposted ones to myself, the special ones, or I won't have any left,


I maintain my threads, and contribute content to them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12426934*
> Because it is the _correct_ layout,


It's not the correct layout though









ANSI came first.


----------



## TwoCables

The correct layout is always the one that I'm using.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's not the correct layout though









ANSI came first.


Doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Doesn't mean it's better.










Who won 2 world wars and save the UK & France twice?

Who's got more nukes than anyone else?

That's what I thought.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think this club is fine unless people SERIOUSLY want an OCN Keyboard club










Sub-club.

It's still a mech keyboard, no need to get redundant with it IMO.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van;12430090*
> Sub-club.
> 
> It's still a mech keyboard, no need to get redundant with it IMO.


Well we do have an ABS M1 club.

Sub-clubs happen. Though it doesn't really matter how many we have as long as they are maintained.


----------



## Garyx24

I just cannot stand mechanical keyboards lol. They sound too loud.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garyx24*


I just cannot stand mechanical keyboards lol. They sound too loud.


I was _*precisely*_ the same way. I have spent the last 15 years trying to find a keyboard that's basically just as quiet as a high-end laptop's keyboard. But I could never find one that I liked.

Then one day (about a year ago now) I made a thread here on OCN asking for help in choosing a new keyboard to replace the Razer Lycosa that I had back then. I was having some technical problems with it, but I wanted another one that was relatively similar and noticeably quieter. I even considered getting that silver and white Apple keyboard with the flat keys because that thing is *very* quiet.

But in the end, I bought a mechanical keyboard and I'm extremely happy with it (the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click NKRO). Yes, it makes way more noise than I was looking for, and yes it is basically the opposite of what I thought I wanted, but yet the quality of the sounds this thing makes is very pleasing to my ears - unlike the way that most rubber dome keyboards sound.

Besides, form follows function. Sound is in the category of "form". But when it comes to quality mechanical keyboards, the sounds are nice and pleasing. They're crisp and they're a constant reminder of the superior build quality that comes with good mechanical keyboards.

So, I went from hating any keyboard that made any sound at all to loving every last detail about the Filco Majestouch. I'm even considering a good keyboard with the Buckling Springs such as a brand new Unicomp SpaceSaver 104, or perhaps a genuine IBM Model M.

Actually, I want to make an analogy: having a preference for quiet keyboards is like a drummer having a preference for drums that don't make any sounds.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, I want to make an analogy: having a preference for quiet keyboards is like a drummer having a preference for drums that don't make any sounds.


That's a terrible analogy.
The purpose of the drums is to make sound
The purpose of the keyboard is to make shiny letters appear on your monitor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


That's a terrible analogy.
The purpose of the drums is to make sound
The purpose of the keyboard is to make shiny letters appear on your monitor.


Thank you for your harsh judgment, I guess. Do you at least understand my point?

Can you make a better analogy?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you for your harsh judgment, I guess. Do you at least understand my point?

Can you make a better analogy?


There's just no analogy. Keyboards aren't supposed to be noisy, it's a byproduct of how physics work.

It's like cars. Not everybody wants them to be noisy.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Prolly; No offense but that was pretty bad analogy. Even this lame one is better: having a preference for quiet keyboards is like a driver having a preference for cars with a muffler installed.


----------



## TwoCables

I have no practical need for a quiet keyboard, but yet I used to say the same things because I was the same way: I wanted the quietest keyboard on the planet. But now that I have this "noisy" keyboard, I absolutely love it. For me, it's like playing a musical instrument: it's very helpful to be able to hear what I'm doing.









So yes, I can see a need for a quiet keyboard for practical reasons. But when there's no practical need for it (a practical need would be having the computer 3 feet away from the bed of someone who's sleeping), I think it's silly to just say that you hate mechanical keyboards because they're noisy. That's why I reminded the fact that form follows function.


----------



## ch_123

Are keyboards meant to be noisy? Well, IBM certainly thought so when they started to make electronic keyboards, claiming that it was useful to have "auditory feedback" to help people accustomed to the clack of typewriters. Everyone else who made clicky keyswitches were following their lead. If typewriters were somehow silent, I'm not sure the need would have ever existed. And indeed, there's no reason why keyboards have to be particularly noisy. My HHKB is still one of my favorites despite making a subtle thocky noise.


----------



## TwoCables

My fingers are always numb, so I need to hear what I'm doing.

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Are keyboards meant to be noisy? Well, IBM certainly thought so when they started to make electronic keyboards, claiming that it was useful to have "auditory feedback" to help people accustomed to the clack of typewriters. Everyone else who made clicky keyswitches were following their lead. If typewriters were somehow silent, I'm not sure the need would have ever existed. And indeed, there's no reason why keyboards have to be particularly noisy. My HHKB is still one of my favorites despite making a subtle thocky noise.


From a noise perspective; I think the Topre boards (from all the clips, youtubes, etc.) have the best sound signature.

Though I do appreciate the click of a Buckling Spring; it's only a nostalgia thought.


----------



## ch_123

I think there is a link between sound and perceived tactility - my IBMs feel less tactile to me when I have headphones on. But really anything beyond the sort of clack that a regular keyboard makes when the keys are depressed is not particularly essential. The click mechanism tends to add in more tactility in designs like the Cherry or Alps though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


I think there is a link between sound and perceived tactility - my IBMs feel less tactile to me when I have headphones on. But really anything beyond the sort of clack that a regular keyboard makes when the keys are depressed is not particularly essential. The click mechanism tends to add in more tactility in designs like the Cherry or Alps though.


Well with Buckling Springs, that click is satisfying. Anyone who has used them can say the same.

It's often joked about; but people say things like "can you feel the power" when they talk about the click of a Buckling Spring board. No doubt there is an obvious reason behind it.

I think it's more of an ideal of you being more aware of the tactility, because of the sound. Like how a song can make you more aware to the colors of your surroundings. Or the smell of something.


----------



## ch_123

Usually when I hear a sound clip of a keyboard being typed on, I can feel the tactility in my head.

Go go Beam Spring


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Usually when I hear a sound clip of a keyboard being typed on, I can feel the tactility in my head.

Go go Beam Spring


I've never used a beam spring; so I can't say I feel it.

Though when I hear a BS or MX Blue click; I know the sound and I can remember the feeling well.


----------



## ch_123

Well, it feels an awful lot like it what it sounds like - it snaps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Well, it feels an awful lot like it what it sounds like - it snaps










I'd still probably have to try one to really get what you're saying. Though I think I understand; its instant feedback and very sharp?

Still, I do love to listen to new boards type; most of the time with a half decent mic you get a very good idea of what the board is built like since I've noticed many boards can have their own acoustics.


----------



## ch_123

Yes, it's a very clean, frictionless tactile snap, all with the actuation force of a blue Cherry, and it uses a capacitive contact mechanism.

Too bad no one has figured out to interface a Beam Spring keyboard with a PC yet...


----------



## Tator Tot

Does anyone still own the patent to Beam Spring switches?


----------



## ch_123

IBM would have stopped making them in the late 80s or early 90s. Alps made a simplified copy in the 80s and 90s for some Japanese IBM stuff, which is meant to be quite a nice switch, but nowhere at the standard of the IBM original

Some pictures here. The Beam Spring switch is a case study in the sort of jaw dropping levels of overengineering that IBM was famous for back in them good 'ole days. No one would be stupid to make a keyboard with such a complicated mechanism these days.


----------



## Tator Tot

I could see a Niche keyboard being made with such switches. Just not in large quantities/mass production like Cherry MX Boards are.

Honestly, even if it was $200 a board, I would probably buy one just to own it/try it. Though I'd expect a more modern styling than what Unicomp offers.


----------



## ch_123

These days, $250 buys you a rubber dome with a spring under it, and some dye sub'd keys. Even the mass produced capacitive buckling spring Model F keyboards were about $300-400 (in the dollar value of the early 80s). You'd be looking at some pretty insane costs to make a board like that in small numbers as a niche item.

There were some issues with those switches. One of them was that the switches themselves are pretty substantial. The switch module with the keycap attached is about as tall as my thumb is long (I have relatively big hands). This led to this -










On the plus side, you could use your keyboard as a tire wedge for a truck...


----------



## Tator Tot

On the plus side, in a zombacalypse your keyboard won't break from bashing










I won't lie, I like trying things. It's just fun to experience.


----------



## webwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12435411*


The height of the Displaywriter is not because of the beam springs, but because of the vertical placed logic board at the back. This one has a horizontal mounted logic board:


----------



## ch_123

Even if you ignore the back of the keyboard, it is pretty steep.


----------



## webwit

Yep. This is not a low profile switch


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Similar?


----------



## ch_123

In regards to the keyswitch, not at all.

Many 70s and early 80s keyboards were built in the style of the beam spring keyboards, and had these wide wedge shaped cases that were mostly hollow.

Quote:



Yep. This is not a low profile switch


IBM actually marketed the Model F terminal keyboards as being low profile. While they were compared with the Beam Spring boards, the idea of a Model F being a low profile keyboard is rather amusing.


----------



## Evil-Jester

i think i can join now. got this keyboard from Acsaii from OCN and now im in love with mechanicals







. took a month to get to me from the UK but the wait was worth it now i need to save my money for a better board









hears some pics


----------



## Djankie

Add me to the list: FILCO majestouch blue


----------



## yellowtoblerone

very nice looking.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;12478665*
> i think i can join now. got this keyboard from Acsaii from OCN and now im in love with mechanicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . took a month to get to me from the UK but the wait was worth it now i need to save my money for a better board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hears some pics


Interesting rebrand of an MX1800.


----------



## Maytan

I am pleased to announce that my keyboard has arrived.










This is absolutely incredible. Far more fun than Browns.


----------



## drjoey1500

I guess I'll have to be impatient by myself then







.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12497499*
> Interesting rebrand of an MX1800.


something funny i noticed is that is a cherry board sitting on my new cherry wood desk







also as you know alot about mechs how good is the MX1800 ??? and what is it? still new to the mech world and so far im loven it


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;12503950*
> something funny i noticed is that is a cherry board sitting on my new cherry wood desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also as you know alot about mechs how good is the MX1800 ??? and what is it? still new to the mech world and so far im loven it


MX1800 is just a model that Cherry manufactures. It's a compact layout mechanical keyboard with PCB mount construction and usually 2KRO.


----------



## Boyboyd

Looks like the ETA of the filco tenkeyless has been pushed back 2 weeks by the keyboard co. yay

/sarcasm


----------



## digitally

fresh out of the box(2 weeks ago)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I like the horizontally long enter key.


----------



## DoomDash

I'd like to join.

razer black widow ultimate. love it! love the loud keys too.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I like the horizontally long enter key.


Same.


----------



## Boyboyd

I need the ISO enter key.


----------



## willieboy90

Any thoughts about this keyboard? Mechanical keyboards are really hard to get where I live and leaves me the choice between the Steelseries 7G and the Zowie Celeritas.

I prefer the Zowie over the Steelseries because the Zowie uses brown switches instead of black. However, I've got no expierence (as far as i know) with mechanical keyboards, but what I've read the brown switches are perfect for me.

*Zowie Celeritas: 120 Euro*


----------



## Tator Tot

The Zowie is a good board. It's new, but it's a solid board.


----------



## Infernosaint

Time for me to join. Thanks to Ascaii, I am now typing on a Cherry G80-3000, blue switches. It's a temporary until i can get a majestouch, and a chance for me to try out blues.
View attachment 197859


View attachment 197860


View attachment 197861


Dirty has it's charm ^^


----------



## Evil-Jester

nice. Ascaii sold me one also but its MX blacks not blues







you also got a full layout. i got a more compact board but i dont mind it only thing i disslike is i keep messing up well using the arrow keys

post for ref
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/538389-mechanical-keyboard-club-176.html#post12478665


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester;12568145*
> nice. Ascaii sold me one also but its MX blacks not blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also got a full layout. i got a more compact board but i dont mind it only thing i disslike is i keep messing up well using the arrow keys
> 
> post for ref
> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/538389-mechanical-keyboard-club-176.html#post12478665


Yeah, i wanted a tenkeyless, but this was mostly to try out the blues. Filco Majestouch tenkeyless, is next step.


----------



## Boyboyd

One day my black switched tenkeyless might arrive. I did order it over a month ago and the ETA just keeps getting pushed back and back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12568718*
> One day my black switched tenkeyless might arrive. I did order it over a month ago and the ETA just keeps getting pushed back and back.


It's because Keyboard Company became the North American distributor of Filco boards (with the help of Amazon)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh my fingers. They weep with joy. In the club now!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;12570356*
> Oh my fingers. They weep with joy. In the club now!


Looking sweet !


----------



## candy_van

Hi guys,

Was thinking of picking up a special edition OCN Ducky with the PBTs, but had a few questions:

How much more resistant to the infamous oily sheen are they (time-wise?) and do they feel any different from ABS pad printed caps (more textured)?

Just as everyone's said I've had my Filco for about a month now and have begun noticing that a few of the keys are becoming smooth/shiny.
I'll wipe 'em down with a damp cloth (sans alcohol per the guide) to try and stave this off, but I must admit it's giving my OCD a whopping dose of "it's not perfect!!!"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


Hi guys,

Was thinking of picking up a special edition OCN Ducky with the PBTs, but had a few questions:

How much more resistant to the infamous oily sheen are they (time-wise?) and do they feel any different from ABS pad printed caps (more textured)?

Just as everyone's said I've had my Filco for about a month now and have begun noticing that a few of the keys are becoming smooth/shiny.
I'll wipe 'em down with a damp cloth (sans alcohol per the guide) to try and stave this off, but I must admit it's giving my OCD a whopping dose of "it's not perfect!!!"










It's very subjective; though PBT generally does last longer.

For me; I noticed shine within a month on ABS caps but it took about 1.75 months for the PBT to start to really show a shien.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12575790*
> It's very subjective; though PBT generally does last longer.
> 
> For me; I noticed shine within a month on ABS caps but it took about 1.75 months for the PBT to start to really show a shien.


Hmmm not that much longer lasting then.

Any easier to keep clean in terms of maintenance then; eg can you use isopropyl on them?
Read a little earlier I should only use water with the caps on my Filco (I'd think that's considerably less effective).

I am beyond OCD with this now lol; my fingers feel greasy just thinking about it


----------



## IEATFISH

You can add my Ducky Overclock.net Edition 9008 w/ MX Browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van;12576916*
> Hmmm not that much longer lasting then.
> 
> Any easier to keep clean in terms of maintenance then; eg can you use isopropyl on them?
> Read a little earlier I should only use water with the caps on my Filco (I'd think that's considerably less effective).
> 
> I am beyond OCD with this now lol; my fingers feel greasy just thinking about it


Yeah; PBT is resistant to solvents. Much easier to clean.

YOu have to consider that my keyboards get HEAVY use though. I do lots of writing for schools, OCN, and review work.

I effectively got 75% longer life with PBT caps.


----------



## Crazy9000

You mean 75% longer







. 100% longer would be double.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12576960*
> Yeah; PBT is resistant to solvents. Much easier to clean.
> 
> YOu have to consider that my keyboards get HEAVY use though. I do lots of writing for schools, OCN, and review work.
> 
> I effectively got 75% longer life with PBT caps.


Alright sounds worth a shot then (esp for maintenance)








Out of curiosity though, is there any way/where I could get PBT caps for my Filco?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van;12578220*
> Alright sounds worth a shot then (esp for maintenance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity though, is there any way/where I could get PBT caps for my Filco?


None that I know of right now

OCN is looking to stock keysets (for our duckies, that are branded.) Ek may stock key sets with their new Leopolds but i don't know for sure.


----------



## TwoCables

candy_van, I might be misunderstanding you here, but do you know that it's not actually grease?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12578659*
> candy_van, I might be misunderstanding you here, but do you know that it's not actually grease?


I figured the oils from one's skin had something to do with it; whether that's residual and/or directly affecting wear on the cap.

Wrong assumption?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12578659*
> candy_van, I might be misunderstanding you here, but do you know that it's not actually grease?


Depends on how many fries you eat at the PC.







.

I'm not quite sure what you are referring to either. What isn't grease?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12578806*
> Depends on how many fries you eat at the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you are referring to either. What isn't grease?


As I said above I'd assumed it did have something to do with oils in the skin in addition to / combination of physical wear.
I've definitely read people mention of it before, unless I've just sorely misinterpreted everything from the beginning here lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van;12578720*
> I figured the oils from one's skin had something to do with it; whether that's residual and/or directly affecting wear on the cap.
> 
> Wrong assumption?


Oh, then I understood you correctly.

The reason why the keys get shiny over time is because the plastic is wearing down, kinda like how tires get more and more bald over time. So it's not grease or oil, but key wear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Okay, so you're saying that cleaning the keys may not help much, since they are worn shiny. Good point.


----------



## Infernosaint

I just cleaned up the caps of the g80-3000, and they practically look new, except for a few of the labels being worn off. The board itself also got very pretty


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Okay, so you're saying that cleaning the keys may not help much, since they are worn shiny. Good point.


Cleaning can help some. The amount just varies.

Inevitably, over time, the keys will wear down and get shiny.


----------



## Infernosaint

I just discovered at my work, that one of the machines are controlled with a Model M, with danish iso layout and all! I was so excited when I realised, and I went to ask if it would be possible for them to get something else for that machine, so I could get it, and that I would be willing to pay. I really hope it comes through


----------



## reaper~

Added 2 more to my growing collection.

Noppoo Choc Mini Cherry MX blue & a Ducky 1087 (has mixed switches, both blue & brown):










The Noppoo is a really fun keyboard to type on. Blue is a little on the loud side but I think I can adjust.









Now waiting on a Leopold. lol


----------



## magna224

I will be signing up very soon.


----------



## Shrimp

Just received my SteelSeries 6Gv2 today. I think Cherry MX Blacks being stiff is greatly exaggerated, these are all quite effortless to type on. This is my first mechanical keyboard, and the only one I've ever used, but it's hard to imagine a lighter switch. Although I do type only using my index fingers, so that could be why.









Anyways, I love this keyboard to death. Never getting a membrane keyboard ever again. And actually from what I've read it will be a very long time before this needs to be replaced. In fact it's more likely to get unbearably dirty before something in it breaks from what I've read.

Also I played Black Ops today for two hours with this keyboard. Was awesome.

Edit: Just took a photo of it.


----------



## ch_123

I'm typing on a Black Cherry keyboard now, and I'd agree, it's not that stiff. Still not the most ideal typing switch IMHO.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


I'm typing on a Black Cherry keyboard now, and I'd agree, it's not that stiff. Still not the most ideal typing switch IMHO.


Compared to most other switch options available from Cherry & Unicomp; I'd rather use them.

I can say that MX-Blacks are almost always better then Dome's.


----------



## Boyboyd

I have a set of blacks incoming, hopefully next week some time. Ordered them over a month ago.

Only ever used blues before.


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12614695*
> I have a set of blacks incoming, hopefully next week some time. Ordered them over a month ago.
> 
> Only ever used blues before.


Would love to hear your opinion on them. A friend of mine is debating whether to get blacks, browns or blues.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimp;12615625*
> Would love to hear your opinion on them. A friend of mine is debating whether to get blacks, browns or blues.


Overclock.net can help him decide.









I can probably start, I guess: what's the primary use of his computer? I mean, what are all the ways he uses it, and then what's the primary use?


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Overclock.net can help him decide.









I can probably start, I guess: what's the primary use of his computer? I mean, what are all the ways he uses it, and then what's the primary use?


Ha, he's already reading loads on geekhack and such. It's just I can't really help him much since I've only used the blacks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimp;12621197*
> Ha, he's already reading loads on geekhack and such. It's just I can't really help him much since I've only used the blacks.


I have a similar limitation because I've only used the Blues. But everyone's combined experience will be an extremely tremendous help!


----------



## Boyboyd

So the keyboard co now have stock of filco tenkeyless(es?).

Every switch except black. Which i ordered







It just says (eta 1 week from order) so i don't know what's happened. Might cancel it and get blues.


----------



## webwit

Bruce of keyboardco was writing an email to me and had to cut it short because the truck with Filcos was arriving.


----------



## 56Killer

Does it count even if I can't use it? Apple Adjustable Keyboard M1242 I think it is 1993.


----------



## webwit

It's a good thing you can't use it. Those keyboards are horrible.


----------



## 56Killer

I just started reading about mechanical keyboards and remember I had this around some where and saw that it was mechanical. So I decided to post on th thread to share. Now after reading about mechanical keyboards I really want one but I want to save money to buy a new GPU and then I will see if I can buy one.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webwit*


It's a good thing you can't use it. Those keyboards are horrible.


Have Mac keyboards always been horrible? lol


----------



## ch_123

Their mech keyboards were rather uninspiring. The original AEK with Orange Alps switches was meant to be good, but most of the others were pretty crap.

I think their current-gen desktop keyboards are pretty decent, but YMMV.


----------



## velocd

Unicomp Customizer 104/105 and Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Cherry Blue.

I use the former at work and latter at home. I love 'em both, but if the 104/105 was smaller profile (less edge and tenkeyless) I'd use it instead of the Filco at home. (I like the tactile and audible feedback of the Model Ms more)


----------



## Infernosaint

I'm most likely going to get a filco tenkeyles with browns, and use my doubleshot replacements for that. It's gonna be for bringing to school, so blues might not be the best idea.







Also for FPS at home, since that's the only thing my cherry blues doesn't feel right for. I just can't decide if I should get one more set of doubleshots just in case I get another filco


----------



## Boyboyd

What's the advantage of browns over blues?


----------



## Infernosaint

Well, first of all, for me, the lack of audible feedback. I personally like the click of the blues, but I just have an idea that it might not be loved by 25+ classmates for 3 years. Also, I want to try out the browns, as I have an idea I will like them better for gaming. I like blues very well for typing, though. A brown filco tenkeyless just has most of the features I want right now, as I already have a blues at home for typing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What's the advantage of browns over blues?


For some, the advantage is the ability to double-tap. But for many, double-tapping is no problem with the Blues.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12641443*
> What's the advantage of browns over blues?


browns are lighter and the actuation point is closer to the reset point so you can double click faster. They are also quieter than the blues because they don't click.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12641443*
> What's the advantage of browns over blues?


Lower force, less noise, no double tap issues. They're hella boring to type on though.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;12640798*
> I use the former at work and latter at home. I love 'em both, but if the 104/105 was smaller profile (less edge and tenkeyless) I'd use it instead of the Filco at home. (I like the tactile and audible feedback of the Model Ms more)


Their Spacesaver model has almost no border on it making it about the size of a normal keyboard. There is the old IBM Space Saving Keyboards, but they're expensive on eBay, and are quite big for a tenkeyless.


----------



## drjoey1500

Just preordered a leopold with mx browns and blank keys







. Now for MORE waiting







.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Just got my noppoo choco mini with mx blacks today.

EMS ships incredibly fast when it's not new year season.


----------



## candy wrapper

Does anyone know a good online store that ships to Europe ?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy wrapper;12654712*
> Does anyone know a good online store that ships to Europe ?


thekeyboardco ship to europe i believe. Just don't expect them to respond to your emails quickly.


----------



## Tator Tot

TheKeyboardco.com
silentrig.com
gamegear.be
ActiveKeyboards.com
GetDigital.de

Out of all of these, one should have the board you're looking for.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12654745*
> thekeyboardco ship to europe i believe. Just don't expect them to respond to your emails quickly.


I've had good turn around on emails from them. I guess YMMV...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12654913*
> I've had good turn around on emails from them. I guess YMMV...


It must be because the market is expanding, and all this filco tenkeyless shipment stuff.


----------



## DoomDash

Is it just me or is the OP not being updated? What a pet peeve.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;12655416*
> Is it just me or is the OP not being updated? What a pet peeve.


I'll actually be PM'ing Fzzbzz about it.

If he can't handle the thread, I'll find a new owner for it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;12655416*
> Is it just me or is the OP not being updated? What a pet peeve.


Lol OP hasn't even added me, and I posted LOOONG ago


----------



## Zudeo

Please add me when you get the chance.

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate

EDIT: Sorry about the terrible pics. (...and they say the iPhone 4 has a good camera.. pfft.)


----------



## bloke226

Whats the tube amp I see


----------



## Bassdoken

So I just spent the majority of my afternoon cleaning my keyboard. Why, might you be wondering? My dog. She was digging in the mud outside, trying to get into the neighbor's yard. I don't think she got there, but when I got back home, she was getting a bath and the downstairs was a mess with mud everywhere.

My dad tells me to go check my room, so I go up there expecting my bed and the floor to be messy. My bed sheets were in the wash, and there was some mud on the window sill because she likes to look out the window.

Now to my desk. My desk is about 3ft high off the ground, but it is a little close to my bed so she could potentially jump up to it that way. My dog is a small dog, a mini-Dachshund mix. She hopped up on my desk on the opposite corner of where the bed is (so she jumped the 3ft to my desk top), and wandered a little around there. Good news: speakers, monitor, mouse, laptop, and paperwork are mud-free. The bad news? My keyboard had mud splattered in a few separate places.

What a nightmare that was to clean. Taking off the keys that use the metal clip are really annoying to put back on. My enter key (in the main area) doesn't quite work properly with the clip on, so I took it off. It would be pressed down, but it would stay right after actuation, unless I either hit it really hard, or let go really fast from pushing all the way down. :/

But my keyboard still works. Can't get mad at the puppy because she doesn't know what did wrong. I'll just keep my door firmly shut when I'm not home. Anybody else have similar experiences?


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12665188*
> ... My dog is a small dog, a mini-Dachshund mix. She hopped up on my desk on the opposite corner of where the bed is (so she jumped the 3ft to my desk top), and wandered a little around there. ....Anybody else have similar experiences?


My dog weighs 70+ lbs, and white dogs can't jump anyway.


----------



## TwoCables

I used to have some very nice earbuds several years ago (like maybe 15 years ago), but a friend's cat chewed on one of the cables and completely severed it. I would have repaired it, but I didn't know how back then.

Fortunately though, that's the only bad experience I've ever had when it comes to animals around my stuff.


----------



## Crazy9000

My cat has literally walked across my motherboard while the PC is on. Luckily there isn't anything that would actually electrocute you (if you think about it, they would have to have warnings everywhere in bold print), so my cat was fine. Nothing happened to the PC either.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12654745*
> thekeyboardco ship to europe i believe. Just don't expect them to respond to your emails quickly.


I take this back. I just emailed martin instead of bruce and i got a reply within the hour.

Said my keyboard was shipped yesterday, and the delay was because they only had a limited number of mx_blacks, so they had to swap some of the keycaps around for US and UK + european layouts.

Hoping it will arrive tomorrow. My G15 is pretty broken.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12666346*
> I take this back. I just emailed martin instead of bruce and i got a reply within the hour.
> 
> Said my keyboard was shipped yesterday, and the delay was because they only had a limited number of mx_blacks, so they had to swap some of the keycaps around for US and UK + european layouts.
> 
> Hoping it will arrive tomorrow. My G15 is pretty broken.


lol...told you!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12665188*
> *snip*


With your enter key issue, what board do you have?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12667358*
> With your enter key issue, what board do you have?


Das Keyboard. I've tried everything. I can't fix it. :/


----------



## black!ce

its bout time that i posted a pic here well here you go




























now add me to teh l33t list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Das Keyboard. I've tried everything. I can't fix it. :/


You may have broken the stabilizer.

Did you follow the guide on how to remove the keys with Costar stabilizers?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You may have broken the stabilizer.

Did you follow the guide on how to remove the keys with Costar stabilizers?


The stabilizer bar is out. Everything else works just fine.

I did not. I didn't do what the guide said not to do. That's just common sense.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


The stabilizer bar is out. Everything else works just fine.

I did not. I didn't do what the guide said not to do. That's just common sense.


No need to be snippy, most people don't know about that.

There's been plenty of posts in the guide asking how to do so.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No need to be snippy, most people don't know about that.

There's been plenty of posts in the guide asking how to do so.


I wasn't being snippy. I guess I should have put a face.









So, I guess the stabilizer bar is broken or something? Is it fixable? I mean, how would it break? Being bent? Couldn't I... unbend it? lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I wasn't being snippy. I guess I should have put a face.









So, I guess the stabilizer bar is broken or something? Is it fixable? I mean, how would it break? Being bent? Couldn't I... unbend it? lol


Well some photos would help.

but if a clip is cracked, or the bar is bent in some way, yes that could effect it.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well some photos would help.

but if a clip is cracked, or the bar is bent in some way, yes that could effect it.


I'm not too sure on what you wanted, so here are some general pictures. It's kind of weird typing on the keyboard with a few of the keys taken off. lol.


----------



## Infernosaint

I just ordered a filco tenkeyless browns.







and have a ton of caps waiting from geekhack ^^


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I'm not too sure on what you wanted, so here are some general pictures. It's kind of weird typing on the keyboard with a few of the keys taken off. lol.
http://i.min.us/jmi0gW.JPG
http://i.min.us/jmi2pe.JPG
http://i.min.us/jmejQW.JPG
http://i.min.us/jmelZe.JPG


Yeah those pictures work.

Physically, it looks fine from the photos. Have you tried to lubricate the bar itself to see if that helps at all?


----------



## Crazy9000

For a second I looked at the last pic and thought you bent the bar straight.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah those pictures work.

Physically, it looks fine from the photos. Have you tried to lubricate the bar itself to see if that helps at all?


Which part would I lube up? lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


For a second I looked at the last pic and thought you bent the bar straight.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12673570*
> Which part would I lube up? lol


Any place where the bar rubs on plastic or metal.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12673698*
> Any place where the bar rubs on plastic or metal.


Alright. I'll try that later. Thanks guys.

E/ What is this?! I was going to rep you three, but all of you are mods so you don't have rep buttons. This is madness!


----------



## black!ce

ahem! i still dont see my name on the list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12673726*
> E/ What is this?! I was going to rep you three, but all of you are mods so you don't have rep buttons. This is madness!


Staff don't have Rep buttons. We like to make people go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12675577*
> ahem! i still dont see my name on the list


OP has been gone for a month.

I'm going to be looking for a new one.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12675626*
> OP has been gone for a month.
> 
> I'm going to be looking for a new one.


I can help out if need be.. just let me know. Once we put everything on a Google spreadsheet then it should be easy to keep it up to date.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12675753*
> I can help out if need be.. just let me know. Once we put everything on a Google spreadsheet then it should be easy to keep it up to date.


Make another post in this thread saying

"For Tator"

And then start work on the google spreadsheet


----------



## Tator Tot

It's done, Reaper is the new OP.

Reaper~ make sure to PM so I can get access to the google spreadsheet as well. That way if I can give a new person access to it if you leave.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12676089*
> It's done, Reaper is the new OP.
> 
> Reaper~ make sure to PM so I can get access to the google spreadsheet as well. That way if I can give a new person access to it if you leave.


Sure. No problem. I'm working on that spreadsheet right now.. might take me a while (with 200 something names) but I'll catch up.

Once the spreadsheet is up, let me know if I miss anything.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12676150*
> Sure. No problem. I'm working on that spreadsheet right now.. might take me a while (with 200 something names) but I'll catch up.
> 
> Once the spreadsheet is up, let me know if I miss anything.


Will do, danke schön.


----------



## Tator Tot

Making a post for my keyboards since there are too many to list.

Deck Legend Frost Tactile
OCN Ducky Special Edition DK9008
IBM Model M
ABS M1
Dell AT101W
Filco Majestouch Ferrari Red Tactile Touch
Filco Majestouch Tactile Click Tenkeyless "Otaku"
Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Red
iOne Scorpius M10
Addesso MKB-135B
XArmor U9BL
Thermaltake eSports MEKA G1
Thermaltake eSports MEKA
Thermaltake eSports MEKA G-UNIT
Ducky DK1087XM
Ducky DK1008
Ducky DK9008
Ducky SHINE DK9008-S
Ducky SHINE II
WASD Keyboard v1
Zowie Gear Celeratis
Mionix Zibal 60
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013
Corsair K60
Cooler Master Storm Trigger
Cooler Master Storm QuickFire TK


----------



## ch_123

That reminds me, I should update my list -

IBM PC/AT Model F, IBM 3161 Model M, IBM Space Saving Keyboard Model M, IBM Model M13, 2 x Dolch/Cherry G80-1813HPFU, HHKB Professional, SGI AT-101 modded with Blue Alps

Think that's all of them.


----------



## Boyboyd

My filco tenkeyless arrived today. Black switches are nice







but not how i imagined them.

Probably better tbh. Pictures incoming tonight when i get home so i can be added to the OP.


----------



## black!ce

reaper add me to the list pl0x 9i haz posted my pics before


----------



## Tator Tot

Give the list another 3 minutes or so and everyone should be updated by then.

If not, post up again to Reaper~ can get to you.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12678511*
> That reminds me, I should update my list -
> 
> IBM PC/AT Model F, IBM 3161 Model M, IBM Space Saving Keyboard Model M, IBM Model M13, 2 x Dolch/Cherry G80-1813HPFU, HHKB Professional, SGI AT-101 modded with Blue Alps
> 
> Think that's all of them.


Yours is updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12679402*
> reaper add me to the list pl0x 9i haz posted my pics before


Tator Tot has already added you to the list.









If we miss anything, please let us know.


----------



## bloke226

This is my daily driver here at work. I use the numpad area for a good 4hrs easily a day keying in pricing and navigating through the terminal software we use. I also have a Filco Tenkeyless Blues at home.


----------



## gonX

Got my Ducky today. With MX Browns. Liking them better than MX Blues for typing if I have to be entirely honest


----------



## Boyboyd

And i prefer mxblacks for typing :S Everyone i spoke to said these are the worst for typing though.

Perhaps it's just that i prefer this keyboard to the black widow, not black switches to blues.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12680172*
> And i prefer mxblacks for typing :S Everyone i spoke to said these are the worst for typing though.
> 
> Perhaps it's just that i prefer this keyboard to the black widow, not black switches to blues.


Well it's all about preference. If you like the blacks then hooray for you and more blues for the rest of us


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12680221*
> Well it's all about preference. If you like the blacks then hooray for you and more blues for the rest of us


I couldn't deal with the tactile bump. I think im too used to rubber domes.

I've been using this for most of the day at work now and already like it much, much more than the blackwidow.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12679923*
> This is my daily driver here at work. I use the numpad area for a good 4hrs easily a day keying in pricing and navigating through the terminal software we use. I also have a Filco Tenkeyless Blues at home.


Yours is updated.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12680076*
> Got my Ducky today. With MX Browns. Liking them better than MX Blues for typing if I have to be entirely honest


Added to the list.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12680172*
> And i prefer mxblacks for typing :S Everyone i spoke to said these are the worst for typing though.


You're not alone on that.







Currently I'm using Filco tenkeyless with black switches and prefer it over the brown or the blue. A board with red switches is coming in today so I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Boyboyd

Are reds just like lighter blacks?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12680322*
> Are reds just like lighter blacks?


Yes.


----------



## Boyboyd

I see. I think i'd still prefer blacks. It's a shame i'll probably never try every switch. I found myself mis-typing with blues because they were too soft, so i can't see reds being any better for me.

Obviously that's just my own personal preference.

I do really like the colour red though...


----------



## gonX

I also have a Scorpius M10 if you can add that as well


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12680452*
> I also have a Scorpius M10 if you can add that as well


Done and done.


----------



## Bassdoken

Can you fix mine? I don't have the Silent model, just the normal one.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12680391*
> I see. I think i'd still prefer blacks. It's a shame i'll probably never try every switch. I found myself mis-typing with blues because they were too soft, so i can't see reds being any better for me.
> 
> Obviously that's just my own personal preference.
> 
> I do really like the colour red though...


I don't remember, have you tried browns? I remember demoing the blacks a while back on the SteelSeries 6Gv2, which felt nice, and feels a lot like the browns with the exception of the browns being slightly softer and actually having a tactile bump, which is far from as pronounced as the blues, which I like


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12680659*
> Can you fix mine? I don't have the Silent model, just the normal one.


Done. I just took off the silent part.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12680669*
> I don't remember, have you tried browns? I remember demoing the blacks a while back on the SteelSeries 6Gv2, which felt nice, and feels a lot like the browns with the exception of the browns being slightly softer and actually having a tactile bump, which is far from as pronounced as the blues, which I like


I have not tried browns, no. When i first unwrapped this I thought "oh lawd, i've made a big mistake here", but i'm really really starting to like them.

I've been using it all day at work and all the emails i've replied to have been needlessly long. lol

But yeah, i do really want to try browns.


----------



## reaper~

Here are mine, just for reference. Pics upon request.

- FKBN87M/EB
- FKBN87MC/EB
- FKBN87ML/EB
- FKBN87Z/EB
- FKBN87MR/EB2
- FKBN87M/EFB2
- FKBN87ML/EW
- FKBN87M/PWC2
- FKBN87MC/EMU2
- Vortex Race
- KBTalking Pure
- RF 87UB SE1800
- HHKB Pro 2 Type-S
- FC200R "Otaku"
- Poker x
- Noppoo Choc Mini
- PLU ML-87
- GHSS
- Ducky 1087
- Model M SSK
- KMAC
- KMAC Evolution (KMAC2)
- KMAC Mini
- The Cheat
- LZ Mini MX
- HHMX


----------



## Boyboyd

That's a pretty good collection. Do any of them have blank keycaps?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12680838*
> That's a pretty good collection. Do any of them have blank keycaps?


Thank you and that would be the first one ("Otaku" brown).


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12680818*
> Here are mine.. just for references. Pics upon request.
> 
> - Filco tenkeyless "Otaku" brown
> - Filco tenkeyless black
> - Filco tenkeyless blue
> - Filco tenkeyless red
> - Leopold FC200RT/AB
> - Noppoo Choc Mini MX blue
> - Ducky 1087
> - ABS M1
> - IBM M2
> - IBM M4-1


You're still waiting on the red to come in today right, or did you get it? Curious on your thoughts. I know you mentioned earlier you like the blacks better than blue and browns, unless that was someone else.

Also can you post pics on keycap wear on the Otaku board? I'm just curious if the keys show more glossy look than if it had letters; assuming you've used it quite a bit.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12680879*
> You're still waiting on the red to come in today right, or did you get it? Curious on your thoughts. I know you mentioned earlier you like the blacks better than blue and browns, unless that was someone else.
> 
> Also can you post pics on keycap wear on the Otaku board? I'm just curious if the keys show more glossy look than if it had letters; assuming you've used it quite a bit.


The red is on FedEx truck heading over here as I type. lol Also on those Filco "Otaku" boards, the keycaps have different coating. I don't believe I have any shiny keys there after months of normal usage. I'll have to take it out and take a look again since it's all packed in the original box right now.

I'll post my impression of the red switches probably sometimes later on today.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12680924*
> The red is on FedEx truck heading over here as I type. lol Also on those Filco "Otaku" boards, the keycaps have different coating. I don't believe I have any shiny keys there after months of normal usage. I'll have to take it out and take a look again since it's all packed in the original box right now.
> 
> I'll post my impression of the red switches probably sometimes later on today.


Ah, still out for delivery.

Oh no problem about the pics then if the blank keys had a different coating, I'm sure the wear would be different. I guess I was just curious because I want to order some blank keys for my tenkeyless or my full sometime in the future.


----------



## gonX

I kinda want blank keycaps. Does anyone know where one would obtain a full set of blank keycaps for MX cherry stems for a fair price?


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12680968*
> I kinda want blank keycaps. Does anyone know where one would obtain a full set of blank keycaps for MX cherry stems for a fair price?


Armygroup or PCHome would be my first guess. I know AG had them on their site when I ordered my Filco earlier this year.. I think it was about ~$20, but I know you're in Denmark so....pricing would be different lol


----------



## Boyboyd

how do i remove stabilised keys? like shift return and enter?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12681493*
> how do i remove stabilised keys? like shift return and enter?


Looks like you lost your shift key, LOL. Most key stabilisers are removable from the key themselves.


----------



## Boyboyd

lol yeah, typo









I was typing that without any keys on the keyboard, just bare switches. I tried for ages but i couldn't get it off. I just left it, i read a thread by the filco rep on geekhack and i'm still not clear what to do.

So now I have a blank tenkeyless, except for the shift backspace and enter keys.


Accidentally typed this into the address bar too, lol.
Quote:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww2waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss\zasasaswddddddddddddddddddddddsddqqqqqqqqqqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuyyiiiiiiiuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]ffffffffffffffffffffffdcgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkllllllllllllll;;;;;


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12681735*
> lol yeah, typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing that without any keys on the keyboard, just bare switches. I tried for ages but i couldn't get it off. I just left it, i read a thread by the filco rep on geekhack and i'm still not clear what to do.
> 
> So now I have a blank tenkeyless, except for the shift backspace and enter keys.
> 
> -snip pic-
> 
> Accidentally typed this into the address bar too, lol.


I like the color of your desk/table. Got a full pic of it?


----------



## Boyboyd

It's probably the post processing of the photo, but yeah. This isn't a fantastic photo, but it's in my picturepush album.

The desk is an ikea gallant that i modified.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12681808*
> It's probably the post processing of the photo, but yeah. This isn't a fantastic photo, but it's in my picturepush album.
> 
> The desk is an ikea gallant that i modified.


Ooooo I like it, kind of in the market for a new desk...just need some more space. What did you modify on it?


----------



## Boyboyd

I made it into that L shape, changed some of the legs and fitted wall brackets. shape and made it fit around a chimney. You can't see that part, it's the most impressive too. lol

A lot of members on here have it, it's available in just about every finish.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12681976*
> I made it into that L shape, changed some of the legs and fitted wall brackets. shape and made it fit around a chimney. You can't see that part, it's the most impressive too. lol
> 
> A lot of members on here have it, it's available in just about every finish.


Yeah I've different configurations of the desk, just curious what your take on it was. I can see how you really modified it









Thanks for the pics!


----------



## black!ce

just one question and this might sound stupid but why do most of the mechanical keyboards out there don't have palm rests? i know some of them do but 90% of them don't any particular reason for this or is it just that the manufacturers are lazy to add one , i find it very hard without a palm rest specially when my old keyboard was a G15


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12682600*
> just one question and this might sound stupid but why do most of the mechanical keyboards out there don't have palm rests? i know some of them do but 90% of them don't any particular reason for this or is it just that the manufacturers are lazy to add one , i find it very hard without a palm rest specially when my old keyboard was a G15


I think wrist rests make things worse imo, but thats my 18 years of experience, no science.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know where to buy a IBM Model M in black new or very good condition? I've been trying to look around but no real luck. I'm willing to pay whatever it's worth.

Edit: I would even be willing to settle with an M13 in black if it's not much different from the Model M


----------



## Tator Tot

@Boyboyd, use this photo as an example.

You wanna lift up the key, just off the switch then slide it side to side on the bars to wiggle it off.


----------



## prtuc2

Deck Legend Ice Linear (Cherry MX Black)

















DAS Ultimate S (Cherry MX Blue)

















Cherry Compact 11900 (Cherry MX Black)

















Those are my collections, if people are curious I would say DAS blue switch is my favorite with the clicky sound.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12682827*
> @Boyboyd, use this photo as an example.
> 
> You wanna lift up the key, just off the switch then slide it side to side on the bars to wiggle it off.


Thanks. I'll give that a shot now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12682645*
> I think wrist rests make things worse imo, but thats my 18 years of experience, no science.


I just hover my wrists. I only learnt to do it a few months ago though when i started to have wrist pain.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12683152*
> I just hover my wrists. I only learnt to do it a few months ago though when i started to have wrist pain.


I haven't used one in years, but I was amazed that was partial reason why my wrists were hurting. Took a while to get used to the hovering, but it's not so bad.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12682766*
> Does anyone know where to buy a IBM Model M in black new or very good condition? I've been trying to look around but no real luck. I'm willing to pay whatever it's worth.
> 
> Edit: I would even be willing to settle with an M13 in black if it's not much different from the Model M


The only all-black Model M derivative is the black M13. There are also some all-black Unicomp keyboards from the early 2000s, but these are quite rare.

The printed black keys are not common due to the fact that they suffer from serious wear problems. Model M keycaps are usually printed using dye sublimation printing, but this process cannot be used to print white onto black plastic, so they used pad printing for the black keycaps. Unicomp used to do this, but discontinued them after they got complaints about the legends wearing off. I've heard some people speculate that due to the texture of Model M keycaps, it is effectively impossible to coat them properly in order to have a durable pad printed keycap. This is why Unicomp use the grey keys - so that they can use dye sublimation printing which almost never wears off.

I have a black M13, and it's a nice keyboard, but the wear is quite noticeable on the keys, and it makes it look kinda crappy.


----------



## Pendulum

Count me in!









http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/961544-das-ultimate-review.html


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prtuc2;12683103*
> Those are my collections, if people are curious I would say DAS blue switch is my favorite with the clicky sound.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12685255*
> Count me in!


Sure! Both of you are added.


----------



## reaper~

Anyway, the Filco Majestouch Linear R "Limited Edition" is here (I didn't know it was a limited edition when I placed the order).

And to sum it up, it's basically black switch that feels lighter. I can't really tell the difference except that it feels lighter and also when I hit the space bar, it seems louder (maybe because since it's lighter, I'm bottoming the space bar). Saw a few posts of it already over at GH so guess I shouldn't post more







. On with the pics (sorry about the quality







):

*Box*:










*Included accessories*:










*The switches*:










*Filco logo is no longer shiny but more like matte grey*:


----------



## IEATFISH

I've also read that the Red switches have a bit of a tactile bump, though rather than a bump it is more of an increase in force required over a longer distance.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12685766*
> I've also read that the Red switches have a bit of a tactile bump, though rather than a bump it is more of an increase in force required over a longer distance.


Reds have no bump.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12685766*
> I've also read that the Red switches have a bit of a tactile bump, though rather than a bump it is more of an increase in force required over a longer distance.


They are black switches with a lighter spring and a different color dye in the plastic for the key stem







.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12685934*
> They are black switches with a lighter spring and a different color dye in the plastic for the key stem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmm, perhaps I was thinking of the clears. Oh well...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12686468*
> Hmmm, perhaps I was thinking of the clears. Oh well...


I'm waiting to get one with clear switches next.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12687298*
> I'm waiting to get one with clear switches next.


I'd suggest getting a Deck over any of the Cherry PoS boards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12687794*
> I'd suggest getting a Deck over any of the Cherry PoS boards.


I'll take a look at Deck. Thanks for the suggestion, Tator.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12682600*
> just one question and this might sound stupid but why do most of the mechanical keyboards out there don't have palm rests? i know some of them do but 90% of them don't any particular reason for this or is it just that the manufacturers are lazy to add one , i find it very hard without a palm rest specially when my old keyboard was a G15


When gaming, a wrist rest can be nice (and I prefer it). But when just typing, a wrist rest is absolutely unnecessary unless you're taking a break from typing (such as pausing for a few seconds while typing in order to think about what you want to say next).

Keeping your wrists planted on a wrist rest or on the desk/keyboard tray while typing is very harmful over time and can cause you to end up in pain later in life, especially if your hands angle upwards from your wrists. So hovering your wrists while you're typing gives you complete freedom of movement over the keyboard, and it makes it easier to avoid angling your hands upward at the wrists. It also makes it significantly easier to *touch* type as opposed to hitting the keys on every keystroke.

In addition, it's surprisingly far more relaxing to type this way than you might think, especially for your wrists, hands, and fingers. I mean, I learned how to type from an old book that stresses the importance of keeping the wrists up in the air while typing in addition to all sorts of ergonomics, but I rebelled against that because I assumed I would only end up fatigued; but I was dead wrong, and I paid the price in the form of pain on a daily basis.

But to go a little further, it's also imperative to keep both palms facing down when typing. I still have more pain in my left hand than in my right because my left has a bad habit of facing its palm slightly to the right while typing (meaning, it faces toward my right hand a bit). I found out the hard way that this is harmful over time. I also learned that this was my left hand's relaxed position due to being much weaker than my right. So, I also learned that keeping both palms facing the floor (equally) while hovering your wrists maximizes your typing speed as well as your precision.

Not to be redundant, but if your hands angle upward from your wrists at all while typing or gaming, then stop what you're doing and do absolutely everything possible to reverse it before spending another minute typing or gaming like that because I promise you that you'll angrily regret it later in life.

One way to reverse it is by somehow raising the keyboard or by sitting lower, especially if your keyboard is already laying flat on the desk or keyboard tray (that is, if your keyboard tray is flat and not angled towards you). For example: my keyboard tray angles towards me and it cannot be changed. Fortunately, it also has a built-in wrist rest. So I propped the keyboard up on the wrist rest and now the keyboard angles away from me ever so slightly and it feels amazing. The only problem is that now I don't have a wrist rest for when I stop typing because my keyboard is using it.







But it's a wonderful compromise.

So I actually have two keyboard positions (and two chair heights) that I use: one is for typing which I described above, and the other is for gaming. The gaming position means that I take the keyboard off the wrist rest and put it back on the keyboard tray in a normal way, and I also lower my chair all the way down. It gets so low that I can keep my left hand on the wrist rest and still avoid having my hand angle upwards from my wrist. I don't have a wrist rest for my mouse, but the same holds true over there as well. But if I don't lower my chair, then my hands angle up at the wrists resulting in pain over time.

Now, I'll be 32 next month, so it's far more important for me to take these courses of action than it was 10-15 years ago.


----------



## denydog

I think my entry into this thread might have been missed.

Thanks


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12690646*
> I think my entry into this thread might have been missed.
> 
> Thanks


Yours is already on the list. It just that it hasn't been sorted alphabetically. It's right below Lethal Squirrel and above ablearcher.

Anyway, I just sorted it so now it should be in order.


----------



## gorb

My fullsize filco with browns came in yesterday


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12692701*
> My fullsize filco with browns came in yesterday


I updated the spreadsheet but just to clarify, you have both tenkeyless and full size board with Cherry MX Brown, correct?


----------



## gorb

Yes.


----------



## Boyboyd

I removed the stabiliser on right-shift and it now works flawlessly. I only use it for typing "?" anyway so i dont think im going to miss it.

With the stabiliser on i couldn't fit a blank keycap, only upside down (which looked really wrong). If i did it properly it stuck at the bottom every time. I'm confident it's not broken (because it worked upside-down), but this shortcut works.

One other complaint, the keyboard isn't 100% flat. So it rocks slightly unless it's on the right part of my desk.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12692867*
> Yes.


Ok, thanks. Just wanted to get it right.


----------



## TwoCables

The Filco Majestouch with the Cherry MX Browns is the "Tactile Touch".


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12690646*
> I think my entry into this thread might have been missed.
> 
> Thanks


Nice pics. Nice box. I like Washington State. And the Corsair 600T is an awesome case but kinda fat next to my Lian Li V1200B


----------



## Jivix

I know I'm not a mechanical keyboard guy - but I would really like to become one. I have see fascinatingly minute amounts of information on mechanical keyboards on the internet. Would you guys mind answering a few of my questions?

1. Are there any budget mechanical keyboards? I understand mechanical switches are more expensive than rubber switches, but I am still a poor college student.
2. Are there any mechanical keyboards with non-mechanical media keys? I find that this is my biggest reason for not switching, because I cannot find a keyboard with the extra keys I use day in and day out.
3. Are there any quiet or silent mechanical keyboards out there? Sometimes after a stressful day I just need to be in silence at my computer. Lately even my 120mm fans have been bothering me so I have just been using my iPad, which is thankfully quiet but can be a nuisance for browsing.

I really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Bassdoken

1. It depends entirely on how much you want to spend. Most are ~$100-160 in price.
2. I doubt that. But some do have a FN key, with media functions tied to a button combination.
3. MX Browns are quiet, as long as you don't bottom out. As for silent, Topre switches are, but those will set you back at least $250.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## drjoey1500

You can also use a program like autohotkey to remap buttons or combinations of buttons to be media keys or whatever you want.

For a budget keyboard, model M's are pretty cheap on ebay but they're not quiet.

Of course you could get something specifically like what you're looking for if you're into modding stuff.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jivix;12696312*
> I know I'm not a mechanical keyboard guy - but I would really like to become one. I have see fascinatingly minute amounts of information on mechanical keyboards on the internet. Would you guys mind answering a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. Are there any budget mechanical keyboards? I understand mechanical switches are more expensive than rubber switches, but I am still a poor college student.
> 2. Are there any mechanical keyboards with non-mechanical media keys? I find that this is my biggest reason for not switching, because I cannot find a keyboard with the extra keys I use day in and day out.
> 3. Are there any quiet or silent mechanical keyboards out there? Sometimes after a stressful day I just need to be in silence at my computer. Lately even my 120mm fans have been bothering me so I have just been using my iPad, which is thankfully quiet but can be a nuisance for browsing.
> 
> I really appreciate the help guys.


Well Steelseries.com has 30% Discount code here's a link from OP http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/962754-30-off-steelseries-direct.html

They have the 6GV2 mech keyboard for $99.99-30%=$69.99. It uses black switches which are about the same sound you hear on a silent low profile standard keyboards.

It also has those media keys you want. heres a pic for you http://www.hitechreview.com/gallery/steelseries-6gv2-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/steelseries-6gv2-mechanical-gaming-keyboard_1.jpg

I just ordered one cuz you never know when they'll run out or expire.


----------



## Jivix

glad to be here!

Anywho, I recently purchased a Logitech G110 that was on sale. It is a nice keyboard but a few keys squeak on it and I have no idea why. I have tried oiling the moving parts but there must be some area that I cannot reach that is squeaking. My favorite thing about it is that it is very quiet even when I am typing very fast, and it is dead silent while playing fps's. I have read every bit of info on mechanical boards and it sounds like it would be a great way to increase performance.

I'll throw in another question:
Is there any one store or website I can go to that has an inventory of all the current (last 2 years) mechanical keyboards? I'd like to avoid PS/2 if possible as my motherboard does not have a PS/2 port.

I appreciate your help guys!


----------



## frankth3frizz

6gv2 SOON! idk how long Steelseries' shipping takes but yea







excited to be part of it


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jivix;12698410*
> I'll throw in another question:
> Is there any one store or website I can go to that has an inventory of all the current (last 2 years) mechanical keyboards? I'd like to avoid PS/2 if possible as my motherboard does not have a PS/2 port.


I could be wrong but haven't seen a website, let alone a store, that has inventory of *all* the mech keyboards from the last 2 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12700269*
> 6gv2 SOON! idk how long Steelseries' shipping takes but yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excited to be part of it


Post some pics of the board once you receive it so I can add you to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12701205*
> I could be wrong but haven't seen a website, let alone a store, that has inventory of *all* the mech keyboards from the last 2 years.


Indeed. That would be pretty awesome, though. Although it is still a niche market, I think there are too many models for any one reseller to carry.


----------



## TwoCables

*Jivix:*

The only "mechanical" keyboard that can be _that_ quiet is a board with the Topre Capacitive switches which would cost well over $200 (such as the Realforce boards). Even a keyboard with non-clicky switches like the Cherry MX Browns and Blacks will still be noisy when bottoming out. That's because it's the sound of the keycaps hitting the keyboard, not the sound of the switches.

Personally, I recommend finding a keyboard with the "Scissor" switches. Unfortunately, the only way I can help you find a good Scissor switch board is to recommend that you ask for help in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide in finding one. I mean, the only ones I know of are the Logitech boards below, and I don't know how good or bad their Scissor switches are:

*Corded:*

Logitech K120
Logitech Illuminated
Logitech Media Keyboard K200
*Wireless:
*

Logitech K800 (it's the wireless version of the Illuminated)
Logitech calls their Scissor switch system the *PerfectStroke™ key system*. I'd provide a link, but unfortunately their site doesn't work that way. Regardless, this is the same switch technology used in almost all laptops and notebooks. If I remember correctly, then I think the best one is the Lenovo Thinkpad. And actually, here's a standalone wireless Lenovo Thinkpad keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823218006

Here are some images of some scissor switches:














































So it's still a rubber dome keyboard, but it feels noticeably better, it lasts longer, and it's *quiet*!


----------



## ch_123

The nature of Topre switches is that you almost always bottom out on them. They make a distinctive "thock" when you type on them. Not much louder than a regular rubber dome keyboard, but definitely louder.

The odds are that any non-clicky mechanical switch will be alright. Browns are silent enough.

IMHO, It's more the type of noise made than actual volume that is a more useful factor in determining how annoying the keyboard may be.


----------



## Boyboyd

I actually prefer scissor switches to rubber domes. I have a scissor switch at work and it's really not too bad.


----------



## ch_123

I find scissor switches preferable to some mechanical switches I can think of.


----------



## TwoCables

Here are 4 videos of the Topre Realforce keyboards in action for the purpose of actually hearing them:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn_DeCN4RnU&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





 (click to watch)





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vcCFWf5fZk&[/ame[/URL]]





 (click to watch)

Of course, the purpose is to get a general idea of how they might sound in person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12704108*
> I actually prefer scissor switches to rubber domes. I have a scissor switch at work and it's really not too bad.


Most people do.


----------



## webwit

Here's a video of the Keyboard Apocalypse.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp9O4JrwVmU&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## ripster

All About Scissor Switches here.

I can assure you a lot more R&D dollars go into these than mechanicals so I anticipate more good things like this awesome Logitech Google TV keyboard.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Fujitsu FKB4700....Does this count? (lol)
I'm ashamed of my self for admitting to using this board

(crappy cellphone camera is crappy)


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, that's definitely a mechanical board.

Those are Alps switches I think.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Those *definitely* aren't Alps. I think Fujitsu had their own unique mechanical switch.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12707786*
> Those *definitely* aren't Alps. I think Fujitsu had their own unique mechanical switch.


Didn't Alps have a buckling spring ripoff?

That's what I'm thinking they are.


----------



## ch_123

They're Fujitsu Peerless switches.

Alps Buckling Springs are *extraordinarily* rare. Some of the Japanese masters who know everything about everything are only aware of two keyboards that had them - one was a terminal keyboard, and the other was the keyboard of a Sega Megadrive and IBM PC AT hybrid called the Teradrive.

By reference, pictures of them are here.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I already know they are fujitsu peerless, thus why im ashamed of using this board lol


----------



## gorb

Black on top, browns in the middle, blues at the bottom. Eager to get my majestouch 2 tenkeyless with reds on monday







I'm probably going to bring one of the fullsize boards to work, but I dunno. It'll get all dirty


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12708956*
> I already know they are fujitsu peerless, thus why im ashamed of using this board lol


You shouldn't be ashamed. lol All my friends say I'm using some old, crappy keyboards but hey, that's what I like.. besides, I pwn them everytime we play.









Anyway, I added you to the club's spreadsheet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12709714*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on top, browns in the middle, blues at the bottom. Eager to get my majestouch 2 tenkeyless with reds on monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to bring one of the fullsize boards to work, but I dunno. It'll get all dirty


Nice collection you got going there. I have a thing for tenkeyless and smaller keyboards.. can't get enough of them.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12715832*
> You shouldn't be ashamed. lol All my friends say I'm using some old, crappy keyboards but hey, that's what I like.. besides, I pwn them everytime we play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I added you to the club's spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection you got going there. I have a thing for tenkeyless and smaller keyboards.. can't get enough of them.


Lol Peerless Switches are regarded as the lowest of the low in terms of key feel....Still feels better than my lycosa lol

Makes me feel better that I got this board for free and only had to spring for a $6 AT to PS/2 adapter


----------



## ch_123

AFAIK, there are worse keyboards. I think the issue with them is that they're a horribly overcomplicated mechanism that costs almost as much as a Topre, and yet they feel just like any old rubber dome keyboard.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12716004*
> AFAIK, there are worse keyboards. I think the issue with them is that they're a horribly overcomplicated mechanism that costs almost as much as a Topre, and yet they feel just like any old rubber dome keyboard.


Well I got mine for free, and it feels vastly better than my lycosa

Painting it tonight


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12719224*
> Well I got mine for free, and it feels vastly better than my lycosa
> 
> Painting it tonight


What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12720110*
> What kind of paint are you using?


Krylon Fusion for plastic (Matte black), I'm not painting the keycaps, just the frame (i gues thats what it could be called)

Its spray paint that requires no conditioning and bonds to plastic


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12720646*
> Krylon Fusion for plastic (Matte black), I'm not painting the keycaps, just the frame (i gues thats what it could be called)
> 
> Its spray paint that requires no conditioning and bonds to plastic


Ok good. If you're painting the keys, use http://www.amazon.com/Dupli-Color-Performance-Vinyl-Fabric-Spray/dp/B000BPBUXK]this stuff[/URL]. Perhaps add several coats of clear *lacquer* (must be lacquer, not enamel) that is meant to go with it if you don't mind shiny keys.

I painted my wasd with that stuff six months ago if not longer and they are just recently showing signs of wear. I can almost make out the letters now (if I look very close, it's mostly the indentation of the letter and not the color). The center of the keys are getting a little shiny. That is without any clear coat, and that is also nitpicking. You can't even tell there is wear unless you look very close and hard in the right light.

Use tons of very very thin coats. I used like seven coats or something. That is the least I would use. If you covered that up with clear it would last a very long time. Keep in mind my fingers naturally get sweaty so that paint takes quite a bit of abuse.

I've seen people here paint fans with this same paint. Good stuff







.

I used this guide. I believe there is one for painting too.
[ame="



]


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12722408*
> Ok good. If you're painting the keys, use this stuff. Perhaps add several coats of clear *lacquer* (must be lacquer, not enamel) that is meant to go with it if you don't mind shiny keys.
> 
> I painted my wasd with that stuff six months ago if not longer and they are just recently showing signs of wear. I can almost make out the letters now (if I look very close, it's mostly the indentation of the letter and not the color). The center of the keys are getting a little shiny. That is without any clear coat, and that is also nitpicking. You can't even tell there is wear unless you look very close and hard in the right light.
> 
> Use tons of very very thin coats. I used like seven coats or something. That is the least I would use. If you covered that up with clear it would last a very long time. Keep in mind my fingers naturally get sweaty so that paint takes quite a bit of abuse.
> 
> I've seen people here paint fans with this same paint. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I used this guide. I believe there is one for painting too.


I don't plan to paint the keycaps, but thanks for the advice!

Edit: Just finished 2nd Coat, looking pretty good


----------



## gorb

This came in today


----------



## ch_123

Ah, the Cherry Overhyp...*coughs* Red switch. What do you think of the keyboard?


----------



## gorb

I just got it a few minutes ago. No time to play with it, I'm about to get a haircut then visit the grandparents


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12731451*
> Ah, the Cherry Overhyp...*coughs* Red switch. What do you think of the keyboard?


I've used the reds and I can say it's all 100% hype on the switches.

Unless you like very light, bouncy switches that give no feedback unless you bottom out; they're not for you.


----------



## ch_123

I've used a keyboard with a single Red switch and it didn't impress me much.

Some would say that pressing a single switch doesn't give an indication of what it's like to type on one properly. Given that 90% of my opinion is formed when I press on it initially, I'd be inclined to disagree.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well I agree, as long as I can click the switch a few times for a cherry MX switch, I've got a good idea what it will be like.

Clears, besides feeling slighty more tactile than browns, feel almost exactly as I imagined they would be.
With that said; I knew what I liked about browns (the tactility) and what I didn't like (how light they were) so when I moved to clears I was more than happy.


----------



## ch_123

I tried a Cherry Brown keyboard once upon a time before very promptly selling it onto someone at a price which covered all my costs. Admittedly, it was an old Compaq one that was probably quite worn, but I think I found it shockingly unimpressive. I was expecting something a little bit more than a glorified linear switch.


----------



## Aden Florian

I finally gave in and ordered a Das Model S Professional Silent, gets here tomorrow. That is the one with the browns right? I'm coming from the Logitech G-series, I don't think the lack of backlighting will be that big of an issue for me with 3 monitors lighting it up now.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Seeing that R pics really makes me regret selling my tenkeyless otaku mx blue keyboard.


----------



## ch_123

I've always felt that typing skills are a more efficient and eco-friendly alternative to backlit keyboards.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12732141*
> I finally gave in and ordered a Das Model S Professional Silent, gets here tomorrow. That is the one with the browns right? I'm coming from the Logitech G-series, I don't think the lack of backlighting will be that big of an issue for me with 3 monitors lighting it up now.


Yep! The Silent is indeed the one with the Cherry MX Browns!

You're going to love it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


I tried a Cherry Brown keyboard once upon a time before very promptly selling it onto someone at a price which covered all my costs. Admittedly, it was an old Compaq one that was probably quite worn, but I think I found it shockingly unimpressive. I was expecting something a little bit more than a glorified linear switch.


Well that's all the MX-Clears and MX-Browns are. Admittedly thanks to the animated side shots, it's easier to tell that.

Though I still don't get why browns got more popular than clears.

Maybe I just like heavy switches; but browns & reds were not that nice IMO. 
I'd rather use Blacks than browns most of the time.


----------



## ch_123

Clears are very rare. Why that's the case, I'm not sure of. I would have imagined that an average weight tactile switch would be their main model.

Blacks are actually quite pleasant to type on, but I do find them somewhat tiring after a while. They also seem to encourage a typing style where you engage in more effort than normal not to bottom out. Typed on one for about three days straight, and was very happy to go back to buckling springs in the end.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hopefully I can get some of the colored keycaps when they come out, I think that will make my board look a lot cooler.


----------



## gonX

^You have a nice taste in... everything.

Except for the wrist rest. I don't like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't like his desk.


----------



## reaper~

I like his keyboard. Is that the G-Tune I see there?


----------



## magna224

My G80s


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


^You have a nice taste in... everything.

Except for the wrist rest. I don't like that.


I got it a million years ago for $5 when I was poor. It's comfortable so I haven't replaced it







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I don't like his desk.


I use it because the keyboard tray is nice and long. I wish it was deeper, you can see I attached some DVD cases to the back so I can have the keyboard farther back.

Everything at Ikea seems to just have a keyboard only sized tray, and I don't really feel like DIY







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I like his keyboard. Is that the G-Tune I see there?










Yep.


----------



## magna224

Opz forgot one


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12733612*
> My G80s


Added & nice collection you got going there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12733625*
> Yep.


I repeat -->


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12733625*
> I use it because the keyboard tray is nice and long. I wish it was deeper, you can see I attached some DVD cases to the back so I can have the keyboard farther back.
> 
> Everything at Ikea seems to just have a keyboard only sized tray, and I don't really feel like DIY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










inoe

Most desks sold anywhere are terrible. :/


----------



## gorb

Well, I just started typing on the reds...I dunno how to describe them. Soft? Feels good to me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12733879*
> Well, I just started typing on the reds...I dunno how to describe them. Soft? Feels good to me.


I've seen the Reds described many times in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide as "the poor man's Topre".


----------



## gorb

I've also heard topres referred to as nothing more than rubber domes with springs









I'm certainly not averse to buying a topre or two, but i need to do some audio upgrades first - a new sub or two and new receiver are on the list first.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Topres feel great. Too bad they're so expensive.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12734514*
> I've seen the Reds described many times in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide as "the poor man's Topre".


Really? That doesn't make any sense at all







. They're just MX blacks with a lighter spring, which doesn't make them any more like Topre's then the blacks.

I've seen much more bad comments about them then good; the only reason there was really hype about them is because they were rare.

That being said, I'm sure some people would prefer them over mx blacks because they want a lighter switch... but realistically they were rare because the red switches are too light, and nobody wanted to use them in their keyboards.


----------



## ch_123

To me, the only redeeming thing about the black Cherry is that it is stiff. Take that away and you end up with a rather boring switch.


----------



## EarlZ

I got my mechanical keyboard a few days ago, just an entry level Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and its very nice feeling when typing, I dont really game hardcore FPS so I the "gaming" part of this keyboard does not really matter to me.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;12754129*
> I got my mechanical keyboard a few days ago, just an entry level Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and its very nice feeling when typing, I dont really game hardcore FPS so I the "gaming" part of this keyboard does not really matter to me.


So why did you get that board then?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12754385*
> So why did you get that board then?


Because it's a cheap mechanical keyboard.


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are a couple pictures of a couple of my Mechanical Keyboards that I own.

One is a Filco Zero series with XM White switches and the other is a Sigg space saver with the same switches I believe.... but it feels a lot different than the Filco... I might be wrong on what the Sigg has for switches. I cannot seem to find the site that I purchased it from.

All I know is that I like not having a 10 key on my keyboards. Its kinda pointless for me to have a 10 key on the right side, since I'm left handed and like having the 10 key on the left side of my keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and welcome to the club!


----------



## waar

im debating either getting HHKB pro 2 and a real force trope tenkeyless, since they're about the same price.. which is better? i know they use the same switches but just wanted to know which is more recommended. it'll be used for my mac since im also waiting for a leopold tenkeyless tactical touch for my gaming pc.

oh yeah, forgot to mention. i have a rosewill rk-9000 and by the end of the month a leopold tenkeyless, can i be added?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12760955*
> im debating either getting HHKB pro 2 and a real force trope tenkeyless, since they're about the same price.. which is better? i know they use the same switches but just wanted to know which is more recommended. it'll be used for my mac since im also waiting for a leopold tenkeyless tactical touch for my gaming pc.
> 
> oh yeah, forgot to mention. i have a rosewill rk-9000 and by the end of the month a leopold tenkeyless, can i be added?


Basically if you are going to travel with it, get the HHKB. If it's for your desk, get the Realforce.


----------



## Evtron

Just got my Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited in today. Basically just a tenkeyless majestouch with cherry mx reds. Love these switches for gaming as my fingers get fatigued easily,and they are super rare.


----------



## koven

any u9bl-s owners here? pics/thoughts?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12731857*
> I've used the reds and I can say it's all 100% hype on the switches.
> 
> Unless you like very *light, bouncy switches that give no feedback unless you bottom out*; they're not for you.












Does not want.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12760955*
> oh yeah, forgot to mention. i have a rosewill rk-9000 and by the end of the month a leopold tenkeyless, can i be added?


Please post picture of both when you get the Leopold. I'll just add your Rosewill to the list for now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron;12761039*
> Just got my Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited in today. Basically just a tenkeyless majestouch with cherry mx reds. Love these switches for gaming as my fingers get fatigued easily,and they are super rare.


Added.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've used the reds and I can say it's all 100% hype on the switches.

Unless you like very light, bouncy switches that give no feedback unless you bottom out; they're not for you.


I like the reds. Yes they are very light and provide no tactile feedback. However, they are very fluid and nice and quiet. They are basically linear browns.

I wouldn't say that reds are hype, as the point of all the cherry switches is they all tailor to someone's personal preference. For me, I wanted a linear keyboard for gaming, but something light as blacks fatigued my fingers quite a bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


I like the reds. Yes they are very light and provide no tactile feedback. However, they are very fluid and nice and quiet. They are basically linear browns.

I wouldn't say that reds are hype, as the point of all the cherry switches is they all tailor to someone's personal preference. For me, I wanted a linear keyboard for gaming, but something light as blacks fatigued my fingers quite a bit.


There are some people that the Reds are a perfect match for







. However, most people would probably prefer another switch. A lot of the high regard for them came from the fact that they were so rare.

Hopefully with everyone buying this limited edition red, they add at least one board with MX reds to their lineup though.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Basically if you are going to travel with it, get the HHKB. If it's for your desk, get the Realforce.


Realforce it is, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Please post picture of both when you get the Leopold. I'll just add your Rosewill to the list for now.









Added.










will do as soon as it comes in

quick question, how are tropes for gaming? okay for a bit or not recommended?


----------



## Crazy9000

Personally, I prefer Topre over all the cherry switches, and every other type of keyboard I've tried.

I think the only reason they don't have a good gaming rep is that most gamers are looking in the $100 range, and want features like macros or backlights.

That leaves you with most of the reviews for gaming coming from people who really don't game, and are just guessing what a gamer would like. As a "serious" gamer, I think the Topre are awesome







.


----------



## waar

apparently i can't spell topre right lol.

guess i have to wait until elitekeyboards has a black one in stock =/

i like gaming on my mx blues, and since the price is pretty cheap on the leopold i thought i'd give browns a try. but that realforce/hhkb is really calling my name lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


apparently i can't spell topre right lol.

guess i have to wait until elitekeyboards has a black one in stock =/

i like gaming on my mx blues, and since the price is pretty cheap on the leopold i thought i'd give browns a try. but that realforce/hhkb is really calling my name lol


I'd send them an email, it says ETA of yesterday for the black 86u.


----------



## Ikrin

Realforces have been said to be smoother than the HHKB. I personally would use the Realforce with your gaming PC and the Leopold for the *cough* ahem *cough* Mac.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Just typed a paper on a mech KB for the first time.........I'm in love, even with my craptasitc mech............


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*


Just typed a paper on a mech KB for the first time.........I'm in love, even with my craptasitc mech............


Whats your "craptastic" mech?


----------



## Bassdoken

Typing up papers and other lengthy tasks are actually fun when on a mech. I just typed up a guide that took about an hour and a half, and I loved it. Now I'm on my laptop, which has rubber dome switches. My fingers get fatigued faster now (when using rubber domes).









I want to try out MX browns. What's a cheap keyboard you guys would suggest?


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Realforces have been said to be smoother than the HHKB. I personally would use the Realforce with your gaming PC and the Leopold for the *cough* ahem *cough* Mac.


going to give them both a try, probably get an HHKB in the future. the size is nice, and it looks good too. inb4 thats what she said

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Typing up papers and other lengthy tasks are actually fun when on a mech. I just typed up a guide that took about an hour and a half, and I loved it. Now I'm on my laptop, which has rubber dome switches. My fingers get fatigued faster now (when using rubber domes).









I want to try out MX browns. What's a cheap keyboard you guys would suggest?


if you dont mind waiting, elitekeyboards is having pre-orders for a tenkeyless leopold in brown and blue switches, 99 each.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Whats your "craptastic" mech?


A fujitsu fkb4700.....with peerless switches


----------



## Mailyfesux

checking in with my DK9008 G2 Year of the Tiger Edition. :]

They has cherry blue switches.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloke226;12754385*
> So why did you get that board then?


Coz I wanted to try the mechanical keyboard craze, thought that was already pretty obvious since I stated that I opted for the Entry level BlackWidow Ultimate instead of immediately spending $200-300 for a keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12754527*
> Because it's a cheap mechanical keyboard.


The price it self is not cheap but its one of the cheaper mechanical keyboards out there.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12760955*
> im debating either getting HHKB pro 2 and a real force trope tenkeyless, since they're about the same price.. which is better? i know they use the same switches but just wanted to know which is more recommended. it'll be used for my mac since im also waiting for a leopold tenkeyless tactical touch for my gaming pc.
> 
> oh yeah, forgot to mention. i have a rosewill rk-9000 and by the end of the month a leopold tenkeyless, can i be added?


The Realforce is meant to be better built, but at that price range, I'd want something really unique, which the HHKB certainly is.

I have a HHKB (got mine very cheap) and it's one of my favorites.
Quote:


> I wouldn't say that reds are hype, as the point of all the cherry switches is they all tailor to someone's personal preference. For me, I wanted a linear keyboard for gaming, but something light as blacks fatigued my fingers quite a bit.


Trust me, they've been blown out of all proportion. People want them because they are rare.
Quote:


> I want to try out MX browns. What's a cheap keyboard you guys would suggest?


There's an old Compaq board, the MX 11800 which uses brown switches and is relatively easy to find on eBay. However, old tactile/clicky Cherry switches do not age well, so the experience of typing on one of these may not be in any way comparable to a new keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux;12763157*
> checking in with my DK9008 G2 Year of the Tiger Edition. :]
> 
> They has cherry blue switches.


Added & welcome to the club!


----------



## dumb321

i just got my first mehanical keybored its a fujitsu fbk4725








here it is


----------



## reaper~

^ Post some pics, please (if you wanna be added to the club). Thanks!


----------



## widdy

Just got my Noppoo Choc Mini with brown switches. I love it because it is so small that desk-space is never an issue. The browns are also much better for my typing style than the blues, so it seems like a perfect match for me!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *widdy*


Just got my Noppoo Choc Mini with brown switches. I love it because it is so small that desk-space is never an issue. The browns are also much better for my typing style than the blues, so it seems like a perfect match for me!










Added & welcome aboard! I got a Noppoo Choc Mini with blue myself. Gotta love the Mini.


----------



## Sainesk

oh if this threads being updated I guess I might as well post again







been on a Das Model S Ultimate lately. I think it has a quieter click than my BlackWidow







and the glossy finish is giving me nightmares, but I like it...


----------



## Ikrin

Hm.. I've been thinking about the Choc Mini. It seems to have an abundance of features that most other keyboards with better build quality don't offer. It would be a nice board to take around. Is it only available for MO from some forums? I thought I saw a thread on Geekhack sometime ago. Can anyone link me to one?

OT: widdy lives with IEATFISH?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12774966*
> Hm.. I've been thinking about the Choc Mini. It seems to have an abundance of features that most other keyboards with better build quality don't offer. It would be a nice board to take around. Is it only available for MO from some forums? I thought I saw a thread on Geekhack sometime ago. Can anyone link me to one?
> 
> OT: widdy lives with IEATFISH?


I think taobao sells them.

widdy's sig says she's fish's wife, so I imagine they live together







.


----------



## widdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12774966*
> Hm.. I've been thinking about the Choc Mini. It seems to have an abundance of features that most other keyboards with better build quality don't offer. It would be a nice board to take around. Is it only available for MO from some forums? I thought I saw a thread on Geekhack sometime ago. Can anyone link me to one?
> 
> OT: widdy lives with IEATFISH?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12775267*
> I think taobao sells them.
> 
> widdy's sig says she's fish's wife, so I imagine they live together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do indeed! He got me even more sucked into computers, gaming, RC cars, etc.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;12774454*
> oh if this threads being updated I guess I might as well post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been on a Das Model S Ultimate lately. I think it has a quieter click than my BlackWidow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the glossy finish is giving me nightmares, but I like it...


I updated the spreadsheet to include Das Model S Ultimate.


----------



## Aden Florian

My Das Model S Professional Silent came in today, and I love the way it feels and sounds. It's just going to take me a little while to get use to the feel and spacing of the keys. Very satisfied with my purchase so far!


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12775267*
> I think taobao sells them.
> 
> widdy's sig says she's fish's wife, so I imagine they live together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *widdy;12775660*
> I do indeed! He got me even more sucked into computers, gaming, RC cars, etc.


My bad. Late night, haha. Cool stuff.

I just got the Filco with red switches in today. It's actually somewhat pleasant. It's definitely different than the tactile click that the blues have, but it has a nice feel. I enjoy the lightness over the black switch.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

SteelSeries 7G, add me to list.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x;12785005*
> SteelSeries 7G, add me to list.


Done!


----------



## EarlZ

Heres mine:

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate



















Im really pleased on how great the typing experience is on this keyboard, Im still getting used to it for gaming but Id like to point out that quality control on razer's end is pretty low considering this is a $125 keyboard. As you can see on the photo's the keycaps are all crooked it does not really bother me that much since it looks pretty straight when viewed from a typing angle and I dont really look at my keyboard that much but at least they could have added the extra quality control for these and also whats up with the randomized lower and upper case on the keys??


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ;12788659*
> whats up with the randomized lower and upper case on the keys??


Just so that it looks cool? That's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12789871*
> ^ Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so that it looks cool? That's the only thing I could think of.


It looks weird to me though, wish they made it with all caps instead, also the back space on my keyboard feels slightly different is it because im not hitting it dead center all the time I usually hit the back space key closer to the = key? or is there a way to like fix this ?


----------



## DarthBaiter

Can I join?

Filco Majestouch Brownies
PLU Ml-87 Black
Adesso AKP-220(number keypad) Blues

*will post pics when I get my SLR camera back from my bro.


----------



## reaper~

^ Of course! Also some pics would be nice. We wanna see those brownies.


----------



## rpgman1

Add me to the list.

Steelseries 6Gv2


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Zero4549

waiiiit.... why is my x armor not on this list? ._.

This must be fixed.


----------



## reaper~

^ Fixed.


----------



## Oleh

Can I get on the list? Here's my XArmor U9BL:


----------



## XenoCrash

Here is a picture of the Model M I just found at work today!








It has replaced my crappy Lenovo mushy keyboard with great prejudice!

I've also been using a Steelseries 6Gv2 for about a month and a half for my home gaming computer (no pics yet).


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh;12826003*
> Can I get on the list? Here's my XArmor U9BL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoCrash;12827962*
> Here is a picture of the Model M I just found at work today!
> It has replaced my crappy Lenovo mushy keyboard with great prejudice!
> 
> I've also been using a Steelseries 6Gv2 for about a month and a half for my home gaming computer (no pics yet).


Both of you are added.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Mind fixing mine?

Cherry G80-8200LPDUS
Cherry G80-62410EUAGSA
IBM Model M 1988
IBM Model M13 1993
Reveal KB-7061
Chicony KB-5181
Dell AT101W
XArmor U27 prototype
XArmor U9 prototype


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12833459*
> Mind fixing mine?
> 
> Cherry G80-8200LPDUS
> Cherry G80-62410EUAGSA
> IBM Model M 1988
> IBM Model M13 1993
> Reveal KB-7061
> Chicony KB-5181
> Dell AT101W
> XArmor U27 prototype
> XArmor U9 prototype


Pics or it didn't happen, those are the rules







.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12833474*
> Pics or it didn't happen, those are the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






























That's just about everything. No AT101W or U9 though, haven't got pictures of those. Plus an NMB RT101 (rubber dome) and a bunch of Cherry MY7000s. And some weird ergo keyboard that I picked up at the thrift store and sold to some random dude for $35.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, if that's a rubber dome or you don't currently have them in possession, then.., no need to list them, right?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12833675*
> Well, if that's a rubber dome or you don't currently have them in possession, then.., no need to list them, right?


I didn't.


----------



## bgtrance

Here is my newly beloved Deck Legend Frost tactile


----------



## magna224

What the heck, can I be in the club?

I have 2 G80-8200s and a G80-8113


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12833459*
> Mind fixing mine?


Yours is fixed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance;12833778*
> Here is my newly beloved Deck Legend Frost tactile


Yours is added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12833809*
> What the heck, can I be in the club?
> 
> I have 2 G80-8200s and a G80-8113


...and you're already in the club.







I just added that last one to the list (G80-8113).


----------



## magna224

Lol really? I don't remember signing up. Oh well xD board added.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12834252*
> Lol really? I don't remember signing up. Oh well xD board added.


Yours were "auto-added" when you posted this a week ago.


----------



## elborak

Been rockin' mechanical keyboards for over 20 years... in fact the *same* mechanical keyboards for over 20 years: one for work and one for home.

Ah... the Northgate Omnikey 101... No worthless "Windows" keys and (with a suitably set DIP switch) the Control key where God (an Emacs user) intended it to be. Built like tanks. *German* tanks at that. Years of grunge finally forced me to take the dishwasher route last year, but they survived with only a LED sticker for a casualty.

Only lately have I started to be tempted to try something built since my daughters (just graduating from college) were born. I think I'll try one of the OCN Blue Duckys when they come back in stock. My office mates will probably appreciate the slight drop in dB from the ALPS to Cherry Blues.

And just to reinforce my "old fart" cred a bit more, I also used Mouse Systems optical mice years before Logitech and Microsoft entered that market. These were the ones that required a special metal mouse pad for the optical pickup to track.


----------



## reaper~

^ Cool. Don't see many of those around here. Anyway, yours is added and since this is your first post, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Coolwaters

my G6V2 is coming soon get ready to add me =)


----------



## reaper~

^ I've reserved a space just for you.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12834816*
> ^ Cool. Don't see many of those around here. Anyway, yours is added and since this is your first post, welcome to OCN!


The only one on eBay is selling for $500 + 20 sh. o.0


----------



## reaper~

^ Dang. I didn't know they were that expensive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12837015*
> ^ Dang. I didn't know they were that expensive.


It's a collectors kinda thing.


----------



## elborak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12837156*
> It's a collectors kinda thing.


I actually still have two "emergency" 101's still new in box on my shelf that I purchased direct when they were transitioning to the newer version with the windows keys. I had gotten one of the new ones pre-launch as a test and sent it back. I didn't mind the windows keys that much, but they also added LEDs to some of the keys. And since there was no room for LEDs with the ALPS switches, they changed some of the keys to membrane, which completely killed the feel. They also switched to an oversized inverted-L style ENTER key which I've never been a fan of.

Sounds like, if I like the OCN Ducky Blue enough, I can sell the NIB Omnikeys for a nice little profit!


----------



## Qazme

Add me to the list! I just received my Deck Legend this morning!


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elborak;12834775*
> 
> ...


Blue Alps or White?

Boss keyboard either way. The Ducky will have a hard act to follow.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qazme;12838673*
> Add me to the list! I just received my Deck Legend this morning.


Done.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12837015*
> ^ Dang. I didn't know they were that expensive.


Anything with Blue, Orange or Pink Alps keycaps are gobbled up by the Koreans for very large sums of money indeed.

That, and some eBay sellers are complete pricks.


----------



## jXsun

I've got a Razer Black Widow!


----------



## nerdybeat

Razer Black Widow ultimate en route to my house!!! Upgrading from a Razer Tarantula of about 4 years. Few keys getting unresponsive, size is a bit bulky, and I am ready for mechanical!!


----------



## reaper~

^ Guys, post those pics, please.. if you wanna be added to the members list, that is.


----------



## waar

i have a filco tenkeyless mx blacks on the way (eta is friday)

will post pics of that, my rosewill rk9000 and leopold mx brown tenkeyless (whenever EK decided to ship) asap!

i should stop spending money and save up to get a realforce or HHKB lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12848397*
> i should stop spending money and save up to get a realforce or HHKB lol


lol Same here.. I'm just waiting for Satan.. I mean Santa to bring me either a Realforce or a HHKB2.

Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet for you.. just post those pics once you receive your board(s).

Edit: typing on a Noppoo blue right now and this thing is so tiny... I'm gonna have to get used to the small layout and the clicky sounding keys.


----------



## Capwn

Add a brotha'


----------



## reaper~

^ Sure but is that a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate? Just checking so I don't make mistake on that spreadsheet.


----------



## Sinani206

Yay Black Widow just arrived in the mail!
Absolutey amazing board. Sign me up!
Obligatory pic:


----------



## Ikrin

@reaper Yes it is. The regular Black Widow does not have backlighting for the keys.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


@reaper Yes it is. The regular Black Widow does not have backlighting for the keys.


Cool, thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinani206*


Yay Black Widow just arrived in the mail!
Absolutey amazing board. Sign me up!


You're added.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


lol Same here.. I'm just waiting for Satan.. I mean Santa to bring me either a Realforce or a HHKB2.

Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet for you.. just post those pics once you receive your board(s).

Edit: typing on a Noppoo blue right now and this thing is so tiny... I'm gonna have to get used to the small layout and the clicky sounding keys.










well, i just came up on 300 dollars selling a pair of shoes..

so tempted to buy a HHKB or realforce now lol


----------



## reaper~

^ Go for it! You only live once.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Got the Zowie Celeritas and its exactly what I always wanted. Cherry browns, low profile for a mechanical keyboard(just 2.5mm tall) option to turn windows key into CTRL key, simple design, keyboard cover, RTR technology, lights on/off, BIG enter key, media keys, SMALL hand support, compact design

Had the steelseries 6gv2 too, but I had to sell it in order to afford the zowie celeritas


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12863115*
> Got the Zowie Celeritas and its exactly what I always wanted. Cherry browns, low profile for a mechanical keyboard(just 2.5mm tall) option to turn windows key into CTRL key, simple design, keyboard cover, RTR technology, lights on/off, BIG enter key, media keys, SMALL hand support, compact design
> 
> Had the steelseries 6gv2 too, but I had to sell it in order to afford the zowie celeritas


Got a picture?


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;12863115*
> Got the Zowie Celeritas and its exactly what I always wanted. Cherry browns, low profile for a mechanical keyboard(just 2.5mm tall) option to turn windows key into CTRL key, simple design, keyboard cover, RTR technology, lights on/off, BIG enter key, media keys, SMALL hand support, compact design
> 
> Had the steelseries 6gv2 too, but I had to sell it in order to afford the zowie celeritas


Seems like a pretty affordable keyboard with brown switches $120 + FS from Amazon. The only thing I wouldn't like is the L-shaped "Enter" which leads to the repositioning of the backslash.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12866972*
> Got a picture?


Later, I'm on my laptop now


----------



## waar

finally got a picture of my rosewill (mx blue) and filco tenkeyless (mx black)

just waiting on leopold (mx brown) to be shipped!


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice. You're added and is that a Jack-in-the-Box antenna ball I see there under the monitor? lol


----------



## waar

lol yeah, my cousin gave it to me.

this keyboard is so much quieter than my rosewill, i miss the noise lol


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, black switches are a lot quieter compare to them browns.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12871835*
> Yeah, black switches are a lot quieter compare to them browns.


The Rosewill has the Cherry MX Blues.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12871854*
> The Rosewill has the Cherry MX Blues.


Sorry, that was a typo. It was sent from my iPhone.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12866972*
> Got a picture?


Heres some


----------



## Crazy9000

Those are stock pics







.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12860646*
> ^ Sure but is that a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate? Just checking so I don't make mistake on that spreadsheet.


Yup, the Ultimate has Backlighting


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12861324*
> @reaper Yes it is. The regular Black Widow does not have backlighting for the keys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12874500*
> Yup, the Ultimate has Backlighting


I call repost, lol.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12874498*
> Those are stock pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




























These are my own







but my gf has my digital camera so it gonna take a while before I can take more


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## reaper~

^ Both of you are added.


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12870817*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got a picture of my rosewill (mx blue) and filco tenkeyless (mx black)
> 
> just waiting on leopold (mx brown) to be shipped!


why do you need three keyboards?








also how do you like those klipsch pro medias?


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Razer BlackWidow


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice pics!


----------



## Ikrin

I'm not so into that font. That's one funky @.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

I'm not very fond of this font either... The inconsistencies in upper and lower case lettering seems a bit strange as well.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12885929*
> I'm not so into that font. That's one funky @.


It's better than the deck font in my eyes.

Is it possible to change the keycaps?


----------



## ch_123

You could always get a new keycap set.


----------



## Senzei

gotta love the unicomp black on black customizer 101


----------



## ch_123

Now *that* is a good keyboard.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12880143*
> why do you need three keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how do you like those klipsch pro medias?


Mechanical keyboard enthusiasts like to have more than one. Some mechanical keyboard enthusiasts have a few dozen or more.

For example: if I were wealthy and if I had a ton of extra space where I live, then I would probably have at least ~20 by now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senzei;12887749*
> gotta love the unicomp black on black customizer 101


Nice! Anyway, you're added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12888934*
> Mechanical keyboard enthusiasts like to have more than one. Some mechanical keyboard enthusiasts have a few dozen or more.
> For example: if I were wealthy and if I had a ton of extra space where I live, then I would probably have at least ~20 by now.


True. I'm not wealthy and have no space and I got a bunch already. I now put them into rotation (this month it's the Noppoo Choc Mini).


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I've got a ton of 'em and I'm a broke college student. I usually spend $20-$50 on them; cheapest was $12.50, most expensive was $76.00. I also bought a lot of 13 Cherry MY7000s for $75, then sold their doubleshot keycaps and made a profit of $200 before shipping costs. That money went toward Starcraft 2, and more keyboards.


----------



## ch_123

I've wheeled and dealed and built up my collection over the years. There's very few keyboards that I'd like to add to my collection, I'm largely happy with what I have now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12889306*
> There's very few keyboards that I'd like to add to my collection, I'm largely happy with what I have now.


If you don't mind, I'm interested to see what are those missing fews that you'd like to add to your collection.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12888934*
> Mechanical keyboard enthusiasts like to have more than one. Some mechanical keyboard enthusiasts have a few dozen or more.
> 
> For example: if I were wealthy and if I had a ton of extra space where I live, then I would probably have at least ~20 by now.


I think that's true for many items. It's the same reason people have half a dozen headphones that are nearly equivalent







. Buying stuff is addictive







. Just as long as everything has its purpose you're ok







. Hate to have such a nice keyboard collecting dust.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12880143*
> why do you need three keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how do you like those klipsch pro medias?


want to try out the different switch types.

so far, mx blues are my favorite. but ive only used mx blacks for ~ 2 hrs, so still too early to decide if ill like them or not.

and i love the pro medias! great little bang for your buck IMO. just wish the cables weren't so long. yeah i know i can cut them but i move my set up around too much lol


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


You could always get a new keycap set.


Where can we get a replacement for the razer BWU ?


----------



## ch_123

I think the Filco or Ducky keycap sets should fit them. I'm not 100% sure what sort of mounting mechanism the Blackwidow uses for things like Shift and Enter.

It will be a bit hard to find ones with translucent lettering though.

Quote:



If you don't mind, I'm interested to see what are those missing fews that you'd like to add to your collection.


Obscure stuff that I don't want to attract attention to


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlZ*


Where can we get a replacement for the razer BWU ?


Not for an ultimate. As it would have to have clear lettering to allow the light through.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, if the U9BL/-S had replacement sets, you could try those. I have no idea if they exist for purchase, though.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Count me in for the club..I have the DK 9008-BELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches)

Uploaded pic in thumbnail form, click to see bigger ^.-


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12903156*
> Obscure stuff that I don't want to attract attention to


No problem. I understand and thanks for replying.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah;12904895*
> Count me in for the club..I have the DK 9008-BELLB | Overclock.net Edition (Cherry MX Brown switches).


You're added. Welcome aboard.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Here's the pics I've been promising...









PLU ML-87 tenkeyless Black cherry(gonna put it on sale here when I'm able.)









PLU and my Adesso Blue Cherry keypad.









My sons Filco Tenkeyless Brown Cherry

no pics of my home Filco right now...soon though.


----------



## frankth3frizz

6gv2 D:


----------



## reaper~

^ Both of you are added.


----------



## nerdybeat

I think I am in love...
I upgraded from a Razer Tarantula, and I have always had Razer peripherals. This keyboard is wonderful, and I look forward to a long life ahead with it!


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrats on your new board & added.


----------



## Ikrin

Shall we examine the use of desk real estate between DarthBaiter and the other two above?









So, are the keys on that PLU keyboard really made of POM?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;12924159*
> Here's the pics I've been promising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLU ML-87 tenkeyless Black cherry(gonna put it on sale here when I'm able.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLU and my Adesso Blue Cherry keypad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons Filco Tenkeyless Brown Cherry
> 
> no pics of my home Filco right now...soon though.


Love it.


----------



## waar

i hope one day i'll get to own a HHKB2


----------



## Bassdoken

I want to get a Leopold Tenkeyless Otaku so bad.
Anyone want to make donations? lol


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12926756*


Is that second one a Filco?


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, I believe that's a Filco "Otaku" white, don't know which switches he has in there though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12929584*
> ^ Yup, I believe that's a Filco "Otaku" white, don't know which switches he has in there though.


You're right! His sig rig says that he has the Tactile Touch version (he says that it has the Browns).


----------



## Boyboyd

Anyone ever heard of grey switches?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12932857*
> Anyone ever heard of grey switches?


Yeah they're used for the space bar usually.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;12932197*
> You're right! His sig rig says that he has the Tactile Touch version (he says that it has the Browns).


Cool. Thanks for pointing that out.. I'll just add that to the spreadsheet.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12933022*
> Yeah they're used for the space bar usually.


Yeah, they have that "I can't believe it's not linear" feel of the browns, combined with something like 80-90g of force. Many people with such keyboards swap the gray switch with a lesser used key such as Scroll Lock so they dont have to press the thing every time they hit space.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;12933630*
> Yeah, they have that "I can't believe it's not linear" feel of the browns, combined with something like 80-90g of force. Many people with such keyboards swap the gray switch with a lesser used key such as Scroll Lock so they dont have to press the thing every time they hit space.


I still wonder about the different tactility of certain switches and why they are designed that way.

IE: Greys, Whites, Clears, & Browns.


----------



## ch_123

Cherry Whites are clicky switches









I've also discovered that there are tactile AND linear versions of the Grey switch. Seems Cherry pulled off a bit of an Alps on that one. Would explain why the last one I used (in a Cherry Black keyboard) was so linear. They may be a different shade of Grey though.


----------



## Ikrin

Indeed. There seem to be three kinds of gray switches, according to the Geekhack wiki.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekhack Cherry wiki*
> Light Grey (grey 39): tactile, Actuation Force 80cN, used for space bar in Cherry Corp keyboards with clears and browns, MX1A-D (Compaq MX 11800), G80-8955HPDUS (POS)
> 
> Dark Grey (grey 37): linear, Actuation Force 80cN, used for space bar in Cherry Corp keyboards with blacks, MX1A-2
> 
> Grey: tactile, Actuation Force 105cN, used for space bar, MX1A-B *


----------



## ch_123

The uber-stiff ones are long out of production though.


----------



## NrGx

If there are any Australians interested in getting some Mechanical Keyboards, the two places to go are:

- www.auspcmarket.com.au
- www.mechkeyboards.com

Just bought myself a Ducky DK9008(B) with Cherry Blues for $149 from the second site. Looking forward to getting rid of my Microsoft Wireless keyboard.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;12936428*
> Indeed. There seem to be three kinds of gray switches, according to the Geekhack wiki.


There's also another gray switch which is a clicky non-momentary switch. That means when you press it down it stays depressed until clicked again.

A friend of mine found some in an old Cherry medical terminal keyboard for an ultrasound machine or something. Probably early 90s.

Only time I've heard of those though.


----------



## ch_123

The Caps Lock switch has a black slider, but with a grey housing.

The Alps Caps Lock switch is grey.


----------



## drjoey1500

Look what came today







!










Tenkeyless Leopold with mx browns.

Believe it or not, I bought this as a Christmas present to myself







.


----------



## Dkillett

Here is mine. Just got it today.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Nice pics drjoey1500! Merry early Christmas to you! Mine should be here very shortly as well


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Believe it or not, I bought this as a Christmas present to myself







.


I guess Christmas came early this year.







Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet for you, ZeNmAc.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dkillett*


Here is mine. Just got it today.


Congrats & added.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage*


Nice pics drjoey1500! Merry early Christmas to you! Mine should be here very shortly as well











Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I guess Christmas came early this year.







Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet for you.

Congrats & added.










No no, _late_ Christmas







. I almost bought a das s ultimate in december/january but at the last minute decided I wanted a tenkeyless. Glad I didn't get the das







.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Haha, hurray! Then you still got this coming Christmas to look forward to


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage;12952753*
> Nice pics drjoey1500! Merry early Christmas to you! Mine should be here very shortly as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12952811*
> I guess Christmas came early this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet for you, ZeNmAc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats & added.


You mean late Christmas? The Leopolds were supposed to be be in stock quite a bit sooner.

I might need to try one out, hm..


----------



## k1msta

add me








Deck Legend ice tactile
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/979657-deck-w-bonus.html


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k1msta;12954900*
> add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck Legend ice tactile
> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/979657-deck-w-bonus.html


^ Done.


----------



## waar

EK needs to hurry up and send my leopold


----------



## slytown

Add me. An old Dell Sk-8110. Works good till I get the Ducky.


----------



## sequencius

^that's mechanical?


----------



## TwoCables

Are you sure that's a mechanical keyboard?

Or wait: are you saying that you want to be added because you are going to have a Ducky board?


----------



## waar

reaper can you add my leopold tenkeyless (brown cherry) to my name? thx!


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;12980523*
> ^that's mechanical?


Having typed on one of those for about 4 years, no


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;12980306*
> Add me. An old Dell Sk-8110. Works good till I get the Ducky.


Wait until you get that Ducky, post some pics here and then I'll add you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12980598*
> reaper can you add my leopold tenkeyless (brown cherry) to my name? thx!


Done.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;12980306*
> Add me. An old Dell Sk-8110. Works good till I get the Ducky.


Edit: NVM. I got excited cuz it was PS/2. I'll post the Ducky when it comes in. :|


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12983441*
> Done.


wait a sec, how did he get in with no pics?


----------



## magna224

Another one!

Focus 2001


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12989535*
> wait a sec, how did he get in with no pics?


Actually he did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12989584*
> Another one! Focus 2001


Updated.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12989584*
> Another one!
> 
> Focus 2001


A Blue Alps keyboard? Nice find!


----------



## sequencius

when I use a PS/2 to USB adapter will it cause any failure to register key commands? In this case it's a dual PS/2 adapter since it has a trackball on it (Compaq MX-11800)


----------



## YanYan001

I'd like to join this reaper....pics of my 6Gv2 here


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;12998422*
> when I use a PS/2 to USB adapter will it cause any failure to register key commands? In this case it's a dual PS/2 adapter since it has a trackball on it (Compaq MX-11800)


You may experience some issues, but going PS/2 to USB on that keyboard should be fine.

The Trackball may not work though.


----------



## eshold

My tactile Deck Legend Ice:


























Taken from phone.


----------



## Boyboyd

Riddle me this.

My keyboard only works over USB. Doesn't work when i use PS/2.


----------



## magna224

Lookie what I found!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHERRY-G80-3190H...5#ht_500wt_922

Its awesome and I want it but I already have 3 G80's and I just bought another board so I can't have it. =(


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


Lookie what I found!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHERRY-G80-3190H...5#ht_500wt_922

Its awesome and I want it but I already have 3 G80's and I just bought another board so I can't have it. =(


What are the two rows of keys to the right of the numpad?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


What are the two rows of keys to the right of the numpad?


Programmable keys.

They basically send a F# Key + X (where X = any key) signal to the keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;12998448*
> I'd like to join this reaper....pics of my 6Gv2 here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eshold;12999375*
> My tactile Deck Legend Ice...


Both of you are added. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


Lookie what I found!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHERRY-G80-3190H...5#ht_500wt_922

Its awesome and I want it but I already have 3 G80's and I just bought another board so I can't have it. =(


What switch does it use?


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Leopold "Otaku" Tenkeyless /w Cherry MX Brown.
FC-200RT/ABN


----------



## Ikrin

Very nice pics. Any of the back? I don't remember all the details about the Leopolds, but it has a detachable USB, right?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13000975*
> I don't remember all the details about the Leopolds, but it has a detachable USB, right?


Yes, it does.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage;13000923*
> Leopold "Otaku" Tenkeyless /w Cherry MX Brown FC-200RT/ABN


I updated the spreadsheet to include your new keyboard.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Hey guys,

As of the past few days I've been pondering a mechanical keyboard and I'm not sure what to do about it. I've seen the Steelseries 6Gv2 and I really like the look of it (minimalistic, the typical mechanical keyboard look), so after a short search I found that I can get it for just under £75 shipped, but after asking a mate of mine he tells me to save up and get a better one, you know, something a little more iconic. My budget is the £80 mark, and I'm already hard pushed to spend that as is... but I might push it a little further.

He said a friend of his bought a keyboard from PCHome (this one) not sure if it's the exact same advertisement, but that same Filco Majestouch. Converted it works out to around £69 given the current exchange rate. To me, this sounds a little bit too cheap to be true, and I've always been wary of ordering things from overseas for the sake of being scammed and whatnot.

What do you guys think? Good deal? Ever shopped with them before?

A mechanical keyboard sounds brilliant right now, and I'd love one to save some space on my desk and make typing up assignments and typing in general a little more enjoyable.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13000975*
> Very nice pics. Any of the back? I don't remember all the details about the Leopolds, but it has a detachable USB, right?


Thanks!

Yes, detachable USB. There are also channels that allow the USB cable to be routed straight out, or to either side.

Here's a pic.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13001135*
> Hey guys,
> 
> As of the past few days I've been pondering a mechanical keyboard and I'm not sure what to do about it. I've seen the Steelseries 6Gv2 and I really like the look of it (minimalistic, the typical mechanical keyboard look), so after a short search I found that I can get it for just under £75 shipped, but after asking a mate of mine he tells me to save up and get a better one, you know, something a little more iconic. My budget is the £80 mark, and I'm already hard pushed to spend that as is... but I might push it a little further.
> 
> He said a friend of his bought a keyboard from PCHome (this one) not sure if it's the exact same advertisement, but that same Filco Majestouch. Converted it works out to around £69 given the current exchange rate. To me, this sounds a little bit too cheap to be true, and I've always been wary of ordering things from overseas for the sake of being scammed and whatnot.
> 
> What do you guys think? Good deal? Ever shopped with them before?
> 
> A mechanical keyboard sounds brilliant right now, and I'd love one to save some space on my desk and make typing up assignments and typing in general a little more enjoyable.


If you like the 6Gv2 for it's minimalism it might be worth looking into the filco tenkeylesses or the leopold posted a few posts above this.

The Razer BW isn't as bad as some people say, and it's the cheapest.

Do you know what colour switches you would want?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13001135*
> He said a friend of his bought a keyboard from PCHome (this one) not sure if it's the exact same advertisement, but that same Filco Majestouch. Converted it works out to around £69 given the current exchange rate. To me, this sounds a little bit too cheap to be true, and I've always been wary of ordering things from overseas for the sake of being scammed and whatnot.
> 
> What do you guys think? Good deal? Ever shopped with them before?


I know a few members over at Geekhack have bought from PChome before and they appear to be legitimate. I'd definitely go with the Filco since I like its simplicity style and minimalist look.


----------



## Komder

Here it is...sorry for the crappy pics...my cameras are back home...and this thing is beautiful...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder;13001492*
> Here it is...sorry for the crappy pics...my cameras are back home...and this thing is beautiful...


Your pics are fine. Added.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13001296*
> If you like the 6Gv2 for it's minimalism it might be worth looking into the filco tenkeylesses or the leopold posted a few posts above this.
> 
> The Razer BW isn't as bad as some people say, and it's the cheapest.
> 
> Do you know what colour switches you would want?


I've looked through the mechanical keyboard guide at the different types of switches but I'm not really sure. The only mechanical I've ever tried is the Razer BW but I never got a chance to actually demonstrate it with Windows. I just don't like the look of the BW, it's too aftermarket. I'd prefer something minimalistic and stock looking with a small logo here and there, like the 6Gv2 or the Majestouch.

Tenkeyless sounds appealing, I rarely ever use the tenkey but it's something I feel like I'd miss if I got rid of.

Noise isn't really an issue, if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13001328*
> I know a few members over at Geekhack have bought from PChome before and they appear to be legitimate. I'd definitely go with the Filco since I like its simplicity style and minimalist look.


Ah, OK. That helps. I might consider that then.

+reps

EDIT - I also wouldn't mind one with blank keycaps. That'd prevent people from using my computer, heh.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13001573*
> I also wouldn't mind one with blank keycaps. That'd prevent people from using my computer, heh.


I totally agree with you on blank keycaps thing. Not only will it prevent people from using your keyboard, it also looks so damn cool just sitting there. lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13001573*
> I've looked through the mechanical keyboard guide at the different types of switches but I'm not really sure. The only mechanical I've ever tried is the Razer BW but I never got a chance to actually demonstrate it with Windows. I just don't like the look of the BW, it's too aftermarket. I'd prefer something minimalistic and stock looking with a small logo here and there, like the 6Gv2 or the Majestouch.
> 
> Tenkeyless sounds appealing, I rarely ever use the tenkey but it's something I feel like I'd miss if I got rid of.
> 
> Noise isn't really an issue, if that helps.
> 
> EDIT - I also wouldn't mind one with blank keycaps. That'd prevent people from using my computer, heh.


I wish id known that the 6Gv2 doesn't have to be kept in that huge plastic wrist-rest. But i do really like my tenkeyless with mx blacks. They are quite an aquired taste though. Browns or blues seem to be the middle ground for most people. I wouldn't have any other switch than blacks now though.

On the blank keycaps thing. yeah, it works. LOL


----------



## Dirtyworks

Here's my Steelseries 6Gv2:








I loves it.


----------



## potitoos

ive got some old chicony clacky keys thing, its great!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12989535*
> wait a sec, how did he get in with no pics?


here you, so you don't think im getting special treatment


















crappy cellphone pic with crappy lighting


----------



## Dirtyworks

but but how do you rage quit from CSS with no ESC keys?


----------



## waar

i throw my keyboard at my screen lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks;13002990*
> Here's my Steelseries 6Gv2


Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;13003479*
> i throw my keyboard at my screen lol


LOL Hope I never have to do that.


----------



## magna224

Someone got that g80 fast. I really wish I could have gotten it. If you asked the seller and don't mind telling; what switches did it have?


----------



## NrGx

So I came home today to find a neat little package on my doorstep.










And with the packaging off...pretty simple but the gold looks classy.









The keyboard in all its glory.










On my desk.

Thanks for watching







The board itself is amazing!


----------



## ghettogeddy

ill take better pics later


----------



## Ikrin

Is that a Silent version?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;13006793*
> [I
> On my desk.
> Thanks for watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board itself is amazing!


Is that the year of the tiger edition?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;13006826*
> ill take better pics later.


Silent model?

Anyway, both are added.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;13003259*
> *snip*


the rosewill has a braided cable?







too much awesomeness with the red plate...


----------



## waar

Yeah the red plate is nice.

I really want a otaku tenkeyless with blue switches.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13009019*
> Is that the year of the tiger edition?
> 
> Silent model?
> 
> Anyway, both are added.


sorry none silent


----------



## Tator Tot

My FC200R showed up today. I'll post pics later.
I'll edit it into my post so no need to update me.


----------



## sequencius

Well this came in today.










It's pretty fun, haven't been able to try the trackball yet, waiting for a dual PS/2 to USB adapter since my mobo only has 1 port for PS/2.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13009019*
> Is that the year of the tiger edition?


Nah it's the normal one with black keycaps and MX Blues.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;13012078*
> sorry none silent


Ok, thanks. So I can put that on the spreadsheet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13012304*
> My FC200R showed up today. I'll post pics later.
> I'll edit it into my post so no need to update me.


Okey dokey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13012622*
> Well this came in today.
> 
> It's pretty fun, haven't been able to try the trackball yet, waiting for a dual PS/2 to USB adapter since my mobo only has 1 port for PS/2.


What's the model number, please..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;13013783*
> Nah it's the normal one with black keycaps and MX Blues.


Cool. I'll update the spreadsheet.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13014917*
> 
> What's the model number, please..


woops, it's a Compaq MX-11800.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13014979*
> woops, it's a Compaq MX-11800.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13015226*
> Cool, thanks!


thanks


----------



## reaper~

^ You're welcome.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just bought a Model M. Looking forward to getting it but it still feel kinda weird paying so much for extremely old PC hardware. I mean stuff that is even a few years old you normally wouldn't even think of buying it. I guess keyboards and audio hardware can be the exception.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;13037518*
> Just bought a Model M. Looking forward to getting it but it still feel kinda weird paying so much for extremely old PC hardware. I mean stuff that is even a few years old you normally wouldn't even think of buying it. I guess keyboards and audio hardware can be the exception.


Or monitors.

You wouldn't believe what some people pay to get ahold of some of the high end CRTs. Since they aren't manufactured anymore, getting ahold of them is difficult and thus, they are sold at high prices.


----------



## Ikrin

Sony FW900 FTW!!

Old doesn't necessarily correlate to obsolete.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13039082*
> Sony FW900 FTW!!
> 
> Old doesn't necessarily correlate to obsolete.


Exactly


----------



## ch_123

If your keyboard isn't older than you, you're not doing it like a boss.


----------



## Boyboyd

So the new commodore 64 is said to have a "clicky" keyboard.

Does that mean it will be mechanical? Or just click?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13040060*
> If your keyboard isn't older than you, you're not doing it like a boss.


I guess Ripster better hurry it up and get that Selectric II PC compatability mod finished, or he'll lose all his keyboard rep.


----------



## NrGx

So just wondering, how easy is it too pull a mechanical keyboard apart to clean the keycaps? I don't want to break my beautiful board


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;13040819*
> So just wondering, how easy is it too pull a mechanical keyboard apart to clean the keycaps? I don't want to break my beautiful board


Here you go. All credit goes to ripster, btw.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13040725*
> I guess Ripster better hurry it up and get that Selectric II PC compatability mod finished, or he'll lose all his keyboard rep.


IIRC, a Selectric II is early 70s vintage. I think for Ripster we might be looking more into something like an IBM Model B


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


So the new commodore 64 is said to have a "clicky" keyboard.

Does that mean it will be mechanical? Or just click?


I think, from what I read, it will be mechanical. They didn't say what type of switches it'll use. I would guess MX-Blues or White Alps


----------



## webwit

It was in the press release.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



The new Commodore 64 features genuine Cherry brand key switches, which provide a feel much better than the original, *with a lovely IBM classic mechanism and click sound.*


EDIT: Apparently "F M L" is censored by the glorious Great Firewall of OCN. Another young soul saved from subversion and damnation!


----------



## webwit

Same trick as Das Keyboard pulled. Mention IBM because _if_ people know about a mechanical keyboard, it is the IBM Model M.


----------



## ch_123

I'd simplify that equation further to "If I like this keyboard, it is an IBM Model M".

It's when they start talking about Model Fs in marketing material that I will start to get very scared indeed.


----------



## Exidous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


I'm not so into that font. That's one funky @.


The Blackwidow font does take some getting used to but I love it. I'll get a pic of mine.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Man today has been an IBM day for me. Started the day off by buying a typical model m, then I was offered a IBM typewriter that's mechanical for free at work. Now I just bought a model m mini







Now I just need to find a nice black m13..


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


IIRC, a Selectric II is early 70s vintage. I think for Ripster we might be looking more into something like an IBM Model B










Hmmm... Do you think a tablet PC counts as a suitable facsimile for a stone tablet?


----------



## ghettogeddy

any one know where to get etched keys for the das


----------



## drjoey1500

ROFL

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Hmmm... Do you think a tablet PC counts as a suitable facsimile for a stone tablet?


No.

I was going to say this qualifies...









...until I saw ripster using a slightly newer one
















Needless to say, neither of those count.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13045274*


Ah, an IBM 029. There's one of those in my college, damn fine old beast.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13041258*
> I think, from what I read, it will be mechanical. They didn't say what type of switches it'll use. I would guess MX-Blues or White Alps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;13041773*
> It was in the press release.


The original used some linear Alps thing, didn't it?


----------



## sequencius

BLACK Cherry ML4100 coming next week =D


----------



## jonespwns

add me please!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13056296*
> BLACK Cherry ML4100 coming next week =D


Post some pics once you get it so I can add you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns;13056632*
> add me please!


I want to but can't tell from that picture what brand and model is it. lol







Is it a Das or a Razer?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13056891*
> Post some pics once you get it so I can add you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but can't tell from that picture what brand and model is it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Das or a Razer?


Judging by the macro keys I'd guess a Razer.


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13056891*
> Post some pics once you get it so I can add you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but can't tell from that picture what brand and model is it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Das or a Razer?


It is a razer blackwidow


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13056904*
> Judging by the macro keys I'd guess a Razer.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns;13057378*
> It is a razer blackwidow


Added.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonespwns*


add me please!

















What did you use to take that photo?
My first camera by Fisher Price?


----------



## waar

Is fiser price a knock off of fisher price?

If you're going to make fun of him atleast spell the joke right.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Is fiser price a knock off of fisher price?

If you're going to make fun of him atleast spell the joke right.


If you're going to correct him you should be aware of the fact that "at least" is 2 words.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


If you're going to correct him you should be aware of the fact that "at least" is 2 words.


If you're going to correct him for correcting him, you should be aware that 2 is spelled 'two'.


----------



## EarlZ

Lol @ the Grammar Nazi


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The original used some linear Alps thing, didn't it?


Yeah I think so.

I used to have one, but not anymore.


----------



## reaper~

Add me please.. Oh wait, nvm. I'll add myself.







I couldn't pass up a good deal so here it is (86UB tenkeyless).










This thing feels totally different from Cherry MX switches.


----------



## Ikrin

How much was it?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13076515*
> How much was it?


2 Benjamins even, so that makes it $36 more than my Filco reds LE. Drove over and picked it up myself. This thing is in immaculate condition!


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Add me please.. Oh wait, nvm. I'll add myself.







I couldn't pass up a good deal so here it is (86UB tenkeyless).










This thing feels totally different from Cherry MX switches.


Oh man is that a sexy keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Oh man is that a sexy keyboard.










Heh, thanks. I think there are only a few of us who'd find that board sexy. Most of them here want more blings, LEDs, 20 macros and whatnot. lol


----------



## Ikrin

LED backlighting with 9 levels of brightness, audio passthrough, usb ports, macros, multimedia keys, layout conversion, dip switches, detachable mini-usb, NKRO over USB, NKRO over wireless, drain ports, detachable numpad, etc.


----------



## reaper~

^ Drain ports?


----------



## Ikrin

Definitely. What if I happen to spill my Big Gulp?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13076276*
> Add me please.. Oh wait, nvm. I'll add myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't pass up a good deal so here it is (86UB tenkeyless).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing feels totally different from Cherry MX switches.


too nice, congrats on the purchase.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13076276*
> Add me please.. Oh wait, nvm. I'll add myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't pass up a good deal so here it is (86UB tenkeyless).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing feels totally different from Cherry MX switches.


Nice, but real men use blanks. Fake men use black lettering in order to make themselves feel like real men when they're only just as good as the boys who use white lettering








.

You guys may know this, but some thinkpads literally have a keyboard drain...mine does anyway. If you spill something it's better to not move the laptop than to tilt it to pour the liquid off. It's meant for cups of coffee. A big gulp would probably drench the whole laptop







. lol.


----------



## Ikrin

At least the liquid wouldn't be hot.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13080799*
> At least the liquid wouldn't be hot.


why does it make it more conductive to be hot lol it sucks to get anything in these i got some oj in mine finally got around to dousing the mx blue sockets with rubbing alcohol and now there all better it was a very stick situation


----------



## Ikrin

Just saying that having the liquid be at a high temp wouldn't help the situation. It might even have the possibility of burning something. It would definitely be a mess either way, lol.


----------



## sequencius

or you could just refrain from drinking over and around your keyboard =p


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;13080696*
> too nice, congrats on the purchase.


Thanks. The reason I bought it because it was such a good deal and couldn't pass up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> Nice, but real men use blanks. Fake men use black lettering in order to make themselves feel like real men when they're only just as good as the boys who use white lettering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought real men use Cherry MX black with blank keycaps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> You guys may know this, but some thinkpads literally have a keyboard drain...mine does anyway. If you spill something it's better to not move the laptop than to tilt it to pour the liquid off. It's meant for cups of coffee. A big gulp would probably drench the whole laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . lol.


Really? I haven't noticed that before (keyboard drain). Guess I'll have to take a closer look next time I see a ThinkPad.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13083459*
> thought real men use Cherry MX black with blank keycaps.


*Real* men don't use keycaps. We just type onto naked switches (had to do that once).


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


*Real* men don't use keycaps. We just type onto naked switches (had to do that once).


I've done that before. MX blues feel so much different without keycaps.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I've done that before. MX blues feel so much different without keycaps.


Same. It was really difficult actually. I removed all my keys only to find out i didn't know how to remove the stabiliser keys. lol


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


*Real* men don't use keycaps. We just type onto naked switches (had to do that once).


Might be difficult in some cases.










Painful in others.


----------



## Ikrin

What is the bottom switch? o.0


----------



## ch_123

Der Uberswitch.

Bit wall-of-text ish, I'll have to fix that at some point.


----------



## Ikrin

Ah, so that is the infamous beam spring.


----------



## ch_123

Yes.

The small part to the right is the plate lifted up by the beam.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Painful in others.











I was about to say. lol

Real men bleed on those naked switches when they type. It kinda gives the new meaning to "red" switches (this one's very exclusive lol).


----------



## Mr.FraG

Add me please! First mech keyboard: *Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click*!!!



















Sorry, the pics has been taken by my Galaxy S crappy camera.

I love typing with this keyboard, i really love the blues









And finally a video:


----------



## reaper~

^ Done! Congrats on your new board. Filco just oozes quality.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Ordered my Sig rig and a Das Ultimate S with MX browns today







I'll post pics later to make it official


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG;13100147*
> Add me please! First mech keyboard: *Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click*!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry, the pics has been taken by my Galaxy S crappy camera.
> 
> I love typing with this keyboard, i really love the blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a video:


Learn to touch type? I'm not trying to be rude, but you should learn. It'll be easier on your wrists and will make typing much less cumbersome (plus it will be easier to find the []\'=` keys, actually just about all the special characters). I see a lot of people typing with only a couple fingers and really bugs me lol. Use those pinkys







.

Nice keyboard though.


----------



## sequencius

haha I kinda type like him even though I know how to touch type....like I use fingers for certain keys that I'm not supposed to.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13106467*
> Learn to touch type? I'm not trying to be rude, but you should learn. It'll be easier on your wrists and will make typing much less cumbersome (plus it will be easier to find the []\'=` keys, actually just about all the special characters). I see a lot of people typing with only a couple fingers and really bugs me lol. Use those pinkys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice keyboard though.


I want to learn, i only use two fingers :S I'm typing for 6-7 years, i know where any keys is, but don't know how to type yet ._.


----------



## grassh0ppa

the best thing you can do if you want to learn how to touch type is to switch to a new layout like dvorak or colemak.

I got rid of bad habits and learned to touch type when I switched to Dvorak. Now my typing speed is roughly the same as it was before, but because I can touch type and use all my fingers i expect i will become even faster over time.

its very hard at first but if you just commit to the switch you'll learn quickly


----------



## potitoos

loving my filco tenkeyless with mx browns. My only wish is that they had a bit more resistance. If filco made this board with clears I'd be in heaven


----------



## DarthBaiter

Update plz...

added to my arsenal...


































YotT Duckie


----------



## sequencius

Black Cherry ML 4100 came in today!

It said it was used on Ebay but it seems almost brand new! Except some wear on the F and J keys and dust.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


Update plz...
added to my arsenal...
YotT Duckie



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Black Cherry ML 4100 came in today!

It said it was used on Ebay but it seems almost brand new! Except some wear on the F and J keys and dust.


Both are updated.


----------



## murderbymodem

Question for you guys: What games do you play that really make use of the keyboard? Personally I've been playing the good old games release of Guilty Gear X2, and instead of using a controller or fight stick I just use my keyboard.

Mech keyboard = cooler than fight stick


----------



## reaper~

^ I play L4D, Minecraft, AvP, Dead Space, etc. Mainly FPS games but these days Minecraft occupies most of my time. lol


----------



## gonX

Starcraft 2. My APM is kinda low though, 80-100 APM usually, but that's only because I'm kinda new to the game.

I have ~140 APM in Heroes of Newerth though, but that's far more mouse oriented than SC2.


----------



## waar

Carl of duty: black cops for the last couple of months.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Carl of duty: black cops


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*












No


----------



## sequencius

^ lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Redmist*   Question for you guys: What games do you play that really make use of the keyboard? Personally I've been playing the good old games release of Guilty Gear X2, and instead of using a controller or fight stick I just use my keyboard.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Question for you guys: What games do you play that really make use of the keyboard? Personally I've been playing the good old games release of Guilty Gear X2, and instead of using a controller or fight stick I just use my keyboard.

Mech keyboard = cooler than fight stick










If you want one that actually uses NKRO...click







. I do way better in that game on my mech keyboard than with a normal one.

Just about all games, I think especially FPS are better with a mechanical keyboard. My modded alps are particularly good for those. Speaking of which, since I've switched to the leopold I'll be fixing up my AT101W again. The dye has worn out and it really just needs to be reworked.


----------



## murderbymodem

Come on guys, FPS barely uses the keyboard. I want games that use the keyboard much more than just WASD. I was hoping you guys would have some more games like Multitask for me that requires tons of key mashing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13114952*
> Starcraft 2. My APM is kinda low though, 80-100 APM usually, but that's only because I'm kinda new to the game.
> 
> I have ~140 APM in Heroes of Newerth though, but that's far more mouse oriented than SC2.


Yeah, Starcraft 2 is my main game right now. I'm working on getting into Gold league atm. Being a Zerg player = tons of key mashing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13115806*


I used to be so addicted to Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 on PS2. I spent an entire summer playing it online. I remember having combos going for an hour after the timer ended!


----------



## DarthBaiter

CoD BO
Darthbaiter add me to your friend list.

Sorry, but I use a lot more than just the WASD when I play FPS.







...like the C 1 2 4 5 6 shift f g r e q... almost all of my left hand keys.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13116647*
> Come on guys, FPS barely uses the keyboard. I want games that use the keyboard much more than just WASD. I was hoping you guys would have some more games like Multitask for me that requires tons of key mashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Starcraft 2 is my main game right now. I'm working on getting into Gold league atm. Being a Zerg player = tons of key mashing!
> 
> I used to be so addicted to Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 on PS2. I spent an entire summer playing it online. I remember having combos going for an hour after the timer ended!


I have less than 20 1v1 games under my belt and I was rated to be platinum. I guess that's what watching casts does to you - I know counters to most things, and what to do in most circumstances, but I just can't micro well enough.
Easily the most keyboard intensive game I have ever played though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;13117240*
> CoD BO
> Darthbaiter add me to your friend list.
> 
> Sorry, but I use a lot more than just the WASD when I play FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...like the C 1 2 4 5 6 shift f g r e q... almost all of my left hand keys.


Sure, but it's not very critical. 95% is just the mouse.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13116647*
> Come on guys, FPS barely uses the keyboard. I want games that use the keyboard much more than just WASD. I was hoping you guys would have some more games like Multitask for me that requires tons of key mashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Starcraft 2 is my main game right now. I'm working on getting into Gold league atm. Being a Zerg player = tons of key mashing!
> 
> I used to be so addicted to Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 on PS2. I spent an entire summer playing it online. I remember having combos going for an hour after the timer ended!


FPS, map look to keys like okl; instead of the mouse. I did that on my laptop on deus ex and quickly discovered how hard it is to sneak up and kill people from behind while the keyboard blocks the look buttons







. Of course a mech keyboard doesn't help me any since a mouse is lighter than an extra keyboard lol.

Other than that, find four player arcade games and get three more people to cram around the same keyboard to kill each other







.

And actually what I meant by mentioning FPS, they feel much more responsive with nice springy keys just for moving. It feels much more responsive than sticky rubber domes.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Add me, Steelseries G6. Builded through beatmania.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13115806*


Lol, nice. If only those landings were realistic, haha.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13118551*
> Add me, Steelseries G6. Builded through beatmania.


Post some pics, please.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13118723*
> Post some pics, please.


Going use old picture from 2010 April. Don't have camera in my hand.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13118848*
> Going use old picture from 2010 April. Don't have camera in my hand.


No problem and that will do just fine. Added.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Yeah, Starcraft 2 is my main game right now. I'm working on getting into Gold league atm. Being a Zerg player = tons of key mashing!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I have less than 20 1v1 games under my belt and I was rated to be platinum. I guess that's what watching casts does to you - I know counters to most things, and what to do in most circumstances, but I just can't micro well enough.
Easily the most keyboard intensive game I have ever played though.


I wouldn't find SC2 that keyboard intensive, it really depends on how you're playing. I know if I play Zerg or Protoss I am using 1-7 and several hot-keys a lot more. But often it can just be very mouse intensive








BTW, American League is SO easy







come play on the EU league









Personally I find 1v1 uses the less of the keyboard than a FPS, but hey I suck at 1v1 XD I'm only half decent at the others, being diamond isn't that good anymore


----------



## Levesque

Finally! After waiting for 12 days for the USPS ''horses'' courier to reach me, I can now join the Club.









Leopold Tenkeyless Browns.

Also waiting for a Leopold with Blues, stuck in limbo between USA and Canada. And EliteKeyboards didn't ship the WASD keys, Key puller and Red-Esc keys I also ordered with the Brown.







Sigh Another 2 weeks of waiting... if they still have key pullers in stock.









So now I have only plain black keys. Waiting for yellow WASD. Already have red WASD, but no key puller.


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrats! I'm just gonna add 2 Leopolds on the list (in case I forget to add the blue one for you later). Post your impression between the two once you receive the other one.


----------



## Boyboyd

Looks good. I hope they don't make you pay shipping for a 2nd time.

I thought that The Keyboard Co. didn't include my puller and red WASD keys, but they were hidden away inside the actual product box.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Looks good. I hope they don't make you pay shipping for a 2nd time.

I thought that The Keyboard Co. didn't include my puller and red WASD keys, but they were hidden away inside the actual product box.


I'm waiting for an answer from EliteKeyboards. The problem is that USPS takes 12 days to reach me. And I already paid for those while paying for the Browns, and they should have been in the box.

Still waiting for and answer.


----------



## RealEyes

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/

^


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Congrats! I'm just gonna add 2 Leopolds on the list (in case I forget to add the blue one for you later). Post your impression between the two once you receive the other one.


Sure. And I had some time to take some picture today.









I don't know why the keys are orange lol while they are red in reality. I think I forgot a setting on my camera.


----------



## Secretninja

Just got my Model M in the mail. Born on 11-18-91. Cable is easily 10 feet long, not sure exactly how big it is.


----------



## DisappointMe

Hello sirs. Just got this in the mail
































Keys will take some getting used to. I'm about 10 wpm slower than with my laptop/Sidewinder X6 because the keys take a bit more force to depress.
Edit - My images aren't showing up for me, this the same for anyone else?


----------



## Crazy9000

I see the images, looks nice







.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I don't know why the keys are orange lol while they are red in reality. I think I forgot a setting on my camera.










Mine came out the same way (orange instead of red).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Secretninja*


Just got my Model M in the mail. Born on 11-18-91. Cable is easily 10 feet long, not sure exactly how big it is.


That's a clean looking model M right there. Added.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DisappointMe*


My images aren't showing up for me, this the same for anyone else?


Pics show up just fine and you're added.


----------



## Tennobanzai

My new keyboards


----------



## reaper~

^ That Model M spacesaver looks a little yellow on the first pic, must be the lighting cause it looks ok on the second pic. Anyway, updated.


----------



## nawon72

I just got my Leopold Tenkeyless a few days ago and im quite satisfied with it. Ill upload pictures another day so i can join the club.

The only real issue im having with this keyboard is that the left shift it a bit stiffer today and when i press it. If i press it with one finger on the far right of the key it squeeks(plastic against plastic?) and is stiffer then when i press it elsewhere. I was wondering if there is a simple fix to this. And i dont have a key puller BTW.

The other very minor issue is that the blue LED in the Scroll Lock is too bright(at least compare to the Caps Lock). If you know how do make it dimmer, could you please let me know. Thanks.

*Edit:* I forgot to mention that they are Brown switches, if it makes a difference.


----------



## Crazy9000

I had the same LED issue with my old Realforce board. I solved it by putting a movie ticket over those LED's. I don't think they can be controlled by software, so it would be a hardware mod if you wanted to reduce the brightness.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13144514*
> Mine came out the same way (orange instead of red).


I think I forgot my white balance on ''Cloudy'', since I always use that setting when taking pics outside.

My Leo with Blues is coming in monday, so I will take new pics with yellow WASD on it, and will take some new pics of those red WASD to see if I can't get rid of this ''orange'' tint.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13123697*
> I'm waiting for an answer from EliteKeyboards. The problem is that USPS takes 12 days to reach me. And I already paid for those while paying for the Browns, and they should have been in the box.
> 
> Still waiting for and answer.


Quoting myself. Those mechanical keyboards are driving me crazy. It's a sickness!









Elitekeyboards answer was fast! And they are sending the missing items with the fastest courier, free of charge. Good after sale services.









I'm happy now.


----------



## De-Zant

EDIT: I realized this was the club, not the guide


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13146486*
> The only real issue im having with this keyboard is that the left shift it a bit stiffer today and when i press it. If i press it with one finger on the far right of the key it squeeks(plastic against plastic?) and is stiffer then when i press it elsewhere. I was wondering if there is a simple fix to this. And i dont have a key puller BTW.


I'll just add you now so please don't forget to post some pics once you receive it.







As for the stiff shift key, perhaps it'll loosen with time so you might wanna give it some time to "break-in".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13148716*
> Elitekeyboards answer was fast! And they are sending the missing items with the fastest courier, free of charge. Good after sale services.


Yeah, Brian at EK is great! I ordered some WASD and Esc keys for my RF and they sent the Cherry MX ones. I emailed him and he said that they'll send the correct ones right away and told me to keep the wrong one they sent out. Great customer service there.


----------



## Secretninja

The sides of the key caps are a bit dirty, but I am very pleased considering it was 25 dollars plus 10 shipping. I am going to pick up a mr clean magic eraser to go over everything very thoroughly when I remember next time I am at the store. I didn't realize it was missing the pause key when I bid on it, but clickykeyboards has them for a dollar, just waiting to see how much shipping is going to be for 1 key. I might even try and buy a shorter cable, this one is ridiculously long.


----------



## ch_123

You can get the standard length ones from Unicomp. They're about 3 feet long compared with the 10 for the long one you have.


----------



## n19htmare

This morning I went to my Local Fry's and picked up a Blackwidow to try, Filco was also delivered today.


----------



## Ikrin

Let us know your experience, though I already have my own opinion on the quality difference.


----------



## n19htmare

DAS brown should be here later this week.

I'd have to sit down later and compare the three. Right off the bat, the Filco is so tiny







. Love the extra room it gives me. Though both the Filco and the Blackwidow have the Blue Cherry mx, it seems to me as if the "clicking" on the Filco is more pronounced and louder. ddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddasdfeasdfweas3eesdee

Personally, Black Widow's price of $60 (Fry's this week) is hard to beat considering it has Cherry switches. If one was to purchase it and it was the only keyboard they tried, I don 't think they would complain about it. This assumption is based on the original feel and quality and not long term usage. 
I really don't think its as bad as some people make it out to be. For crying out loud, it's a Full 104 mechanical keyboard with CHERRY switches and macro (regardless of your opinion, atleast its available). Yah when you pin it next to a $150 keyboard, that has higher price per switch, yah, it may not be as robust, but it's less than half the price. Steal at $60 IMO.

Me, I wouldn't replace my Filco with it, I'm already loving the Filco.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Please add me to the club, I just got my Das Keyboard Model S Professional in the mail!

Excuse the pic, it was taken with my cell phone;D


----------



## reaper~

^ Done! Your pic looks fine.. welcome aboard.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I'll just add you now so please don't forget to post some pics once you receive it.







As for the stiff shift key, perhaps it'll loosen with time so you might wanna give it some time to "break-in".


I hope that i just need to break in the shift key, though i don't remember it being this stiff or squeaking when i first used it. Anyways, here the pics you asked for:


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the pics and that's a huge mouse pad you got there. It's taking almost half of your keyboard tray.


----------



## Epona

Add me! Just got my Leopold Tenkeyless "Otaku" Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Add me! Just got my Leopold Tenkeyless "Otaku" Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns.










Added & thanks for joining.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Thanks for the pics and that's a huge mouse pad you got there. It's taking almost half of your keyboard tray.










It's only the standard size Qck, and i was still amazed by it's size. Im actually thinking of cutting it to make it smaller since i only use at most 3/4 of it. But i can't really complain that i bought it, since Amazon made a mistake and sent me 5 instead of 1, so i got 4 for free. I will sell 3 of them and maybe ill use the money to buy the Qck mini. But the SteelSeries logo isn't a good spot for using my mouse, so cutting it will be better than getting a smaller one.


----------



## sequencius

lol how do you guys feel about the new geekhack theme


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13122478*
> I wouldn't find SC2 that keyboard intensive, it really depends on how you're playing. I know if I play Zerg or Protoss I am using 1-7 and several hot-keys a lot more. But often it can just be very mouse intensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, American League is SO easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come play on the EU league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find 1v1 uses the less of the keyboard than a FPS, but hey I suck at 1v1 XD I'm only half decent at the others, being diamond isn't that good anymore


You're seriously Diamond and don't use the keyboard? I use the keyboard wayyyy more than the mouse in Starcraft. The only time I'm clicking is to actually place the buildings, other than that it's all keyboard.

What the hell am I doing wrong 
<<< High Silver player who has recently been getting stomped by High Gold players.

Oh, I guess I should officially join this club, huh?
Noppoo Choc Mini:
http://i.imgur.com/bwuPH.jpg


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13166495*
> lol how do you guys feel about the new geekhack theme


I like the old one better.


----------



## sequencius

me too


----------



## n19htmare

Glad I got a Filco Friday, Amazon had 15 in stock when I ordered Friday afternoon. Now they have 0. Someone must have let the word out around here







.


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrats on scoring the last one. I just got a tri-color Topre keycap from EK a couple of days ago and now they're out of stock also.


----------



## Ikrin

Tri-color? Link?


----------



## reaper~

This tri-color.


----------



## Ikrin

Oh, the skull caps. Yea, they look ok, but could be a bit more refined. I wish they had more designs.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13166622*
> You're seriously Diamond and don't use the keyboard? I use the keyboard wayyyy more than the mouse in Starcraft. The only time I'm clicking is to actually place the buildings, other than that it's all keyboard.
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong
> <<< High Silver player who has recently been getting stomped by High Gold players.
> 
> Oh, I guess I should officially join this club, huh?
> Noppoo Choc Mini:
> http://i.imgur.com/bwuPH.jpg


Now that I think about it I actually do place the buildings/units with hotkeys as well as use the 1-9 for hotkey'ed units a lot xP


----------



## Levesque

Got my Leopold with Blues!



















Better pic of my Browns with red WASD that are more red then orange.


















And both Leopold keyboards.


----------



## De-Zant

Is it worth it to get the keycaps for WASD? I was planning on getting the blue WASD for my 6gv2, but it'd cost 18€ to ship it all here.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13176342*
> Is it worth it to get the keycaps for WASD? I was planning on getting the blue WASD for my 6gv2, but it'd cost 18€ to ship it all here.


I like red better, but it depends on how much you would like them.

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=748


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13176342*
> Is it worth it to get the keycaps for WASD? I was planning on getting the blue WASD for my 6gv2, but it'd cost 18€ to ship it all here.


Zant, really, why?
IMO it makes it look so much uglier. Takes away the uniformed matte black of my keyboard and I mean, do you really need them?
If you need to keep looking where the WASD keys are well then I can haz derp cookie for yew


----------



## runeazn

get clear keycaps mod leds on them
wasd= red
"r"= reload= blue
other keys white








and "e"=multiuse= green


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;13176749*
> get clear keycaps mod leds on them
> wasd= red
> "r"= reload= blue
> other keys white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and "e"=multiuse= green


...Touch type ftw!
Don't have to spend money on silly things like that


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13176342*
> Is it worth it to get the keycaps for WASD? I was planning on getting the blue WASD for my 6gv2, but it'd cost 18€ to ship it all here.


It's all about accessorizing. Do what you want when it comes to dressing up your keyboard in different color keycaps.

You could always mitigate the shipping costs of keycaps a bit by ordering them together with another keyboard


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13144777*
> ^ That Model M spacesaver looks a little yellow on the first pic, must be the lighting cause it looks ok on the second pic. Anyway, updated.


It's the lighting. Stupid camera phones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13166495*
> lol how do you guys feel about the new geekhack theme


It looks so bland with my no script add on. I usually dont like when forums changes layout but I always seem to get used to it


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I usually dont like when forums changes layout but I always seem to get used to it


Well that's because you have no choice lol. Just like what happens with Faceboook and YouTube.

The poll about the layout is pretty funny though. it's like 90% in favor of reverting back to the old theme lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

I hate to imagine how many complaints there will be when OCN completely changes the site...


----------



## Ikrin

They wouldn't dare.









That's why there are selectable themes/skins, no?


----------



## sequencius

there are 3 selectable themes on geekhack...but none of them are the old one HAHAHA.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13176723*
> Zant, really, why?
> IMO it makes it look so much uglier. Takes away the uniformed matte black of my keyboard and I mean, do you really need them?
> If you need to keep looking where the WASD keys are well then I can haz derp cookie for yew


I don't need to look at the keyboard. Ever. I spend hours a day computing in an enviroment where I can barely even see the edges of the keyboard since it's so dark. I have 0 need to see they keyboard to type. In fact, seeing the keyboard would make it take more time to do anything for me, since it confuses me.

IMO it would look nice if it was the blues, since they create a calm contrast between the black and the blue, unlike the violent contrast between bright red and black.

I always have the option of going back to the old ones.

Also, the lettering on my WASD is starting to wear out now. These keycaps aren't very good, lol. It would probably look nicer to have blue WASD instead of worn down WASD and the rest of the board being completely fine.


----------



## godofdeath

YAY got my brown that i got off ebay
chinese board


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrats. I guess you couldn't wait for OCN Ducky board.







List is updated.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13197048*
> ^ Congrats. I guess you couldn't wait for OCN Ducky board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List is updated.


never wanted teh ocn ducky
want me a blue leo 104
ducky has too many keys and i dont need those sound music keys


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13197085*
> never wanted teh ocn ducky
> want me a blue leo 104
> ducky has too many keys and i dont need those sound music keys


Awesome. It has the Taiwanese bopomofo.









(For those who don't know what it is, don't go trying to pronounce that in English.







)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13197131*
> Awesome. It has the Taiwanese bopomofo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those who don't know what it is, don't go trying to pronounce that in English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yea it does
it was bought off armygroup or so it said on the ebay descrip
thats why the yellow wasd


----------



## Ikrin

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13197208*
> How much did you pay for it?


130 shipped
i had the ebay groupon so it was like 120 or so


----------



## Ikrin

Is there any kind of branding? Maybe I should've started my inquiries through PM, haha. Sorry about the clutter, guys.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13197253*
> Is there any kind of branding? Maybe I should've started my inquiries through PM, haha. Sorry about the clutter, guys.


o its a brown nkro filco lol
realized i ddint get the pic of the brand filco


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I've had some serious fatigue issues with my last mechanical keyboard(Deck with cherry clears) and I had ruled off mechanical keyboards as too fatiguing for me, but now I'm starting to have problems with rubber dome boards. I think I may have been too hasty to rule out all mechanical keyboard just because of one switch type. I've been reading through geekhack and the guide up top and I think a cherry red keyboard may be what I am looking for. Would a Cherry Red be less fatiguing than the domes, or will I just be wasting my money?
The specific board I'm looking at is the KBC Poker with the reds, I can get it for $125 shipped on ebay, is this a good deal?


----------



## Moltar

I just picked up a set of these for my Das S Ultimate.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


I've had some serious fatigue issues with my last mechanical keyboard(Deck with cherry clears) and I had ruled off mechanical keyboards as too fatiguing for me, but now I'm starting to have problems with rubber dome boards. I think I may have been too hasty to rule out all mechanical keyboard just because of one switch type. I've been reading through geekhack and the guide up top and I think a cherry red keyboard may be what I am looking for. Would a Cherry Red be less fatiguing than the domes, or will I just be wasting my money?
The specific board I'm looking at is the KBC Poker with the reds, I can get it for $125 shipped on ebay, is this a good deal?


It seems like a pretty good deal for reds at least. I think the KBC Poker is usually around $99ish +sh (browns/blacks) for MOs, anyway. You'd probably get a more accurate response from someone who's seen/participated in an MO on Geekhack. The seller has an interesting inventory of keyboards that are usually difficult to get without MO. Might need to order one.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


I've had some serious fatigue issues with my last mechanical keyboard(Deck with cherry clears) and I had ruled off mechanical keyboards as too fatiguing for me, but now I'm starting to have problems with rubber dome boards. I think I may have been too hasty to rule out all mechanical keyboard just because of one switch type. I've been reading through geekhack and the guide up top and I think a cherry red keyboard may be what I am looking for. Would a Cherry Red be less fatiguing than the domes, or will I just be wasting my money?
The specific board I'm looking at is the KBC Poker with the reds, I can get it for $125 shipped on ebay, is this a good deal?


you should do the red, i heard people that type or code alot during the day like using reds, you probably got tired due to the clear switch needing too much to actuate or w/e

you can try a variable weight topre as well


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you should do the red, i heard people that type or code alot during the day like using reds, you probably got tired due to the clear switch needing too much to actuate or w/e

you can try a variable weight topre as well


I have heard the opposite. I can't imagine reds being nice to type on.


----------



## reaper~

^ I have no problem typing on reds.. just need to get used to it, that's all. Btw, congrats on the promo.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


I've had some serious fatigue issues with my last mechanical keyboard(Deck with cherry clears) and I had ruled off mechanical keyboards as too fatiguing for me, but now I'm starting to have problems with rubber dome boards. I think I may have been too hasty to rule out all mechanical keyboard just because of one switch type. I've been reading through geekhack and the guide up top and I think a cherry red keyboard may be what I am looking for. Would a Cherry Red be less fatiguing than the domes, or will I just be wasting my money?
The specific board I'm looking at is the KBC Poker with the reds, I can get it for $125 shipped on ebay, is this a good deal?


I would say that reds are good for gaming, but not so much for typing because they are linear, ergo they have no tactile bump.

If that doesn't matter/concern you, then go right ahead. Else I would recommend a blue switch or a brown if you don't like the (beautiful) sound of the blue switches.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I have heard the opposite. I can't imagine reds being nice to type on.


I agree. I dislike linear switches.


----------



## Ikrin

They're not so bad. They're almost like linear browns. They're pretty easy to type on. Surely, they won't suit everybody. But, you should give them a chance, lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Red's are almost like really warn out browns.

If you like blacks but want them to be softer/lighter, they are the switch for you. Personally I hate them, but I love "heavy" switches. Like Blacks, Clears, Topre's, & Buckling Springs


----------



## De-Zant

I see on the forums some people saying that they actually prefer blacks to browns while typing.

Why is this? I do find my blacks to be pleasant while typing, but I would imagine a tactile bump only improving the experience.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, some people, such as Tator Tot, prefer heavier switches, or else, they're used to typing with more force (I know someone like that - he basically pounds on his laptop keyboard ["I type with purpose"]). Browns are a decent amount lighter than blacks and would probably be more suitable to the average typist.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13214713*
> I see on the forums some people saying that they actually prefer blacks to browns while typing.
> 
> Why is this? I do find my blacks to be pleasant while typing, but I would imagine a tactile bump only improving the experience.


Like Ikrin said; they like heavy switches (as most domes are in that 50-60 gram range.)

Now, they would probably prefer a tactile switch like a MX-Clear or Topre if they tried it; since they would be even closer to home for them.

Though they most likely don't have the option, so it's MX-Blacks for them.


----------



## reaper~

Scored a HHKB Pro 2 for $175.


----------



## Ikrin

o.0 From where. I thought you already loved your Realforce, lol.


----------



## reaper~

I couldn't pass it up at that price. lol Anyway I got it from here. I was lucky too since they were upgrading the forum and lost the original thread and some PM's.


----------



## waar

now you can let me borrow that realforce









awesome purchase!


----------



## Ikrin

Very nice. Wow. The theme at Geekhack really did change dramatically. It's a bit too bright and cheery, lol.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


now you can let me borrow that realforce









awesome purchase!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Very nice. Wow. The theme at Geekhack really did change dramatically. It's a bit too bright and cheery, lol.


Yeah, I know.. instead of dark and gloomy since we're already used to it. lol


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Congrats reaper~


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage;13225894*
> Congrats reaper~


Thanks and I appreciate you didn't toss out that higher offer to out bid me.







I'll be sure to keep an eye out for another one for you.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Thanks and I appreciate you didn't toss out that higher offer to out bid me.







I'll be sure to keep an eye out for another one for you.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Ok I went ahead and ordered the Poker with reds, I guess you can add me to the club. I almost bought a choc mini, but after typing for a bit last night I started having some fatigue issues with even the rubber dome board I got, so I decided to go with the lightest switch.


----------



## reaper~

^ Great choice there. I'll just go ahead and add you now. Please don't forget to post some pics later on once you receive the board.


----------



## sequencius

I wonder if people prefer the Poker over the HHKB2


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


I wonder if people prefer the Poker over the HHKB2


They aren't comparable. HHKB uses Topre switches, and the poker uses Cherry MX.


----------



## ch_123

The HHKB's layout is also hella better thought out, and arguably built to a higher standard. (I've used both)


----------



## Ikrin

No more KBC Poker boards with red switches.









I think the Noppoo Choc Mini has a more comparable layout to the HHKB.


----------



## tamas

Ignore


----------



## ch_123

That isn't a mechanical keyboard the last I checked...


----------



## waar

That is one small mouse pad.


----------



## murderbymodem

I love my Choc mini, but I really want a Poker now...haha why do I love tiny keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

I still need to get a Noppoo Choc Mini.

Probably going for a MX-Blue or MX-Brown one.

Personally, I don't like the KBC Poker a whole lot, but only since it's competition is the Noppoo Choc Mini


----------



## Ikrin

I think the seller raised the price by $10 on the KBC Poker with red switches. He only got another 2 up. I suppose supply and demand.. I like that both these keyboards have NKRO over USB, while other manufacturers can't seem to fit that into their tenkeyless/full-sized boards, or even NKRO over PS/2.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13247495*
> I think the seller raised the price by $10 on the KBC Poker with red switches. He only got another 2 up. I suppose supply and demand.. I like that both these keyboards have NKRO over USB, while other manufacturers can't seem to fit that into their tenkeyless/full-sized boards, or even NKRO over PS/2.


KBC Poker isn't NKRO over USB.

The Noppoo Choc Mini is though.


----------



## Ikrin

It's listed as such, though. Hm.., I guess they were wrong? Or else, they're confusing 6KRO with NKRO.
Quote:


> Full keyboard conflict-free support under the USB port (N-key roll over).


----------



## Tator Tot

Actually that was my mistake. I was thinking of the Plu ML-87 which had mistranslation issue as being NKRO over USB but it's only 2KRO technically.

Still a pretty good cheap board (retail in Asia is like $60.)


----------



## Bassdoken

Where do I find a KBC Poker? I Googled and got nothing.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Where do I find a KBC Poker? I Googled and got nothing.










Here you go. From what I heard, he's a trustworthy seller and also ships pretty fast. Good luck and post some pics here if you decide to get one.


----------



## Bassdoken

only $100? hmmm.... I might.

Let me go talk to my dad about my birfday present lol


----------



## reaper~

The quality of the board is supposed to be pretty good, even better than the Noppoo (people reporting some issue with QC on keycaps printing).

You can check out this thread by Orphagn over at GH for some pics of Poker reds.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


only $100? hmmm.... I might.

Let me go talk to my dad about my birfday present lol


It's actually $119.90 + 25 sh right now. He stated that he had found a couple from another supplier, but that the prices had to be slightly inflated. They will return to their regular price of $109.90 + 25 sh when he gets in a new supply at the beginning of next month.


----------



## Bassdoken

Son of a... lol.

Any other places I could get them? $25 shipping is steep for a 400g keyboard.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Can buy them locally in China for under $80









But otherwise, I don't really see too many other options for saving on shipping at this point since they're still fairly new and not available from domestic retailers.


----------



## Bassdoken

Hrm. I'll just wait until my birthday. 3-ish weeks.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


even better than the Noppoo (people reporting some issue with QC on keycaps printing).


That's actually a feature of the Noppoo. It evolves into an "Otaku" after it gains enough experience points.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


That's actually a feature of the Noppoo. It evolves into an "Otaku" after it gains enough experience points.










Members here thought otherwise. Btw, I have no problem with the keycaps on my Noppoo. Lucky me. lol


----------



## gonX

I think they should make keyboards that have keycap printing that wears off after very slight use. It would be pretty cool


----------



## ch_123

Like the Filco so.

:3


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13276213*
> Like the Filco so.
> 
> :3


It needs to wear off easier


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13276213*
> Like the Filco so.
> 
> :3


Shhhh don't say that. Every board that comes out should be up to some ungodly keyboard standard nomatter how many features it has or how affordable it is.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13278089*
> Shhhh don't say that. Every board that comes out should be up to some ungodly keyboard standard nomatter how many features it has or how affordable it is.


Filco's cost a bit more then the others though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Filco's cost a bit more then the others though.


Depends on the region, but for most of us, yes that's true.

On the other hand, some members thing (because Elite Keyboards and some Geekhackers said so) that Filco's are the best boards there are.


----------



## ch_123

A Unicomp is little over half the price and has dye sub keys.

Just saying, bro.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I think they should make keyboards that have keycap printing that wears off after very slight use. It would be pretty cool










Razer has accomplished this with the BlackWidow









In other news... I'll get pics up in the next couple days of my new Filco.

Also, got a Leo and HHKB Pro2 on the way! Yeeeah!

Now I get to skip meals for a while haha.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage*


In other news... I'll get pics up in the next couple days of my new Filco.

Also, got a Leo and HHKB Pro2 on the way! Yeeeah!

Now I get to skip meals for a while haha.


Congrats on scoring one at such a good price. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Members here thought otherwise. Btw, I have no problem with the keycaps on my Noppoo. Lucky me. lol


Yeah, I was joking









I'm not very happy with the printing either, but I don't look at the keyboard while I'm typing, and the layout is just fantastic, as are the placement of the media keys (Fn+D to skip a song in Foobar2000 without alt-tabbing out of Starcraft <3).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13280454*
> A Unicomp is little over half the price and has dye sub keys.
> 
> Just saying, bro.


Or if you can score a used Model M for $20-$30 like most then you're just in heaven.

Then again, not everyone is in love with that board. I won't lie either, I love pre-built in media keys like the Choc Mini, Ducky's, KBC Poker, and iOne (Razer, XArmor, Addesso) have.

If I could get a Choc Mini with Buckling springs... that would be like the ultimate keyboard to carry around. It'd be loud though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage;13282220*
> Razer has accomplished this with the BlackWidow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news... I'll get pics up in the next couple days of my new Filco.
> 
> Also, got a Leo and HHKB Pro2 on the way! Yeeeah!
> 
> Now I get to skip meals for a while haha.


Doesn't count... it looks ugly when the coating wears away.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13288132*
> Or if you can score a used Model M for $20-$30 like most then you're just in heaven.


Well, I was comparing like-for-like, currently produced keyboards.
Quote:


> Then again, not everyone is in love with that board. I won't lie either, I love pre-built in media keys like the Choc Mini, Ducky's, KBC Poker, and iOne (Razer, XArmor, Addesso) have.
> 
> If I could get a Choc Mini with Buckling springs... that would be like the ultimate keyboard to carry around. It'd be loud though.


I have a buckling spring board with fully-programmable media keys on the way to me. Doesn't even require software.

*foreboding cackling*


----------



## Ikrin

Interesting. You should share the brand/model with us.


----------



## Tator Tot

He probably ordered a tenkeyless Model M or something and is just gonna tell us to use Auto-Hotkey.









Still though; a MX-Clear or MX-Blue Noppoo Choc Mini is probably one of the nicest boards to hit the market in a bit. Keycaps asside, it has a great price:feature ratio with solid build quality.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13295482*
> He probably ordered a tenkeyless Model M or something and is just gonna tell us to use Auto-Hotkey.


Son, you disappoint me with your sheer lack of imagination









And I said no software on the computer...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13297828*
> Son, you disappoint me with your sheer lack of imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I said no software on the computer...


T'was a joke









You better give us beautiful pictures as soon as it shows up though. I'm interested to find out what it is.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13299368*
> T'was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better give us beautiful pictures as soon as it shows up though. I'm interested to find out what it is.


I'm imagining a Razer Blackwidow duct taped to a unicomp customizer.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13299368*
> You better give us beautiful pictures as soon as it shows up though. I'm interested to find out what it is.


Now you got me curious. Pics please, ch_123.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13299405*
> I'm imagining a Razer Blackwidow duct taped to a unicomp customizer.


lol


----------



## Tralala

init to winit w blackwidow ult


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Now you got me curious. Pics please, ch_123.


The contraption in question is being shipped to me tomorrow. From there, it must make the perilous journey from the US to Ireland, after which it will arrive right in the middle of my 11 end-of-year college exams, where I will have barely the time to look at it, let alone take pictures of it.

Moral of the story: you'll be waiting quite some time to see this









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I'm imagining a Razer Blackwidow duct taped to a unicomp customizer.


But then the media keys wouldn't be buckling spring


----------



## Nexus6

Can you join? Pretty please....

My Xarmor U9BL-S is scheduled to arrive on May 2 to my doorsteps.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Can you join? Pretty please....

My Xarmor U9BL-S is scheduled to arrive on May 2 to my doorsteps.


Sure. Make sure to post pics of your board once you receive it.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;13006826*
> ill take better pics later


new pics....


----------



## Ikrin

Do those glow in the dark?


----------



## drjoey1500

Why do companies do this to keyboards? Red DAS logo, blue leds, and green keys







. They should at least be consistent







. I've yet to see WASD keys sold separately that are even close to a decent color. The only ones that come close are white and red, neither of which are available to purchase, at least in the US.

/rant

Anyway, looks good though. Just would be better if they chose a better color







.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13359387*
> Do those glow in the dark?


not that i can tell ill let you know when its dark lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13359544*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do companies do this to keyboards? Red DAS logo, blue leds, and green keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They should at least be consistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've yet to see WASD keys sold separately that are even close to a decent color. The only ones that come close are white and red, neither of which are available to purchase, at least in the US.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Anyway, looks good though. Just would be better if they chose a better color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


idk I wish they had some others as well but the stock wasd keys were super dirty already and there is like no way to clean these ive tried rubbing alcohol the works
cant get them white again


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;13359852*
> not that i can tell ill let you know when its dark lol
> 
> idk I wish they had some others as well but the stock wasd keys were super dirty already and there is like no way to clean these ive tried rubbing alcohol the works
> cant get them white again


Are you sure they're dirty? The lettering could be worn. That would explain why cleaning didn't work.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*











Why do companies do this to keyboards? Red DAS logo, blue leds, and green keys







. They should at least be consistent







. I've yet to see WASD keys sold separately that are even close to a decent color. The only ones that come close are white and red, neither of which are available to purchase, at least in the US.

/rant

Anyway, looks good though. Just would be better if they chose a better color







.


you can get red, buy red filco, sell the filco keep the keys lol


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Ibm model M #1391401



















love it! only problem is whenever I go to use someone else's computer I always find my self cursing at their keyboard


----------



## Ikrin

Lol. emachines. I remember running Windows 98 on that.


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

^aint no emachine. its a 1990 ibm model 80


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13360289*
> you can get red, buy red filco, sell the filco keep the keys lol


lol Yeah, I've contemplated that at one time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.;13360333*
> Ibm model M #1391401
> love it! only problem is whenever I go to use someone else's computer I always find my self cursing at their keyboard


Added and aren't we all (hated other people's keyboard especially when they feel so mushy, dirty, etc).


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Are you sure they're dirty? The lettering could be worn. That would explain why cleaning didn't work.


no there dirty ive only had the keyboard a few months.. web sites says there etched i just cant tell if they are


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


no there dirty ive only had the keyboard a few months.. web sites says there etched i just cant tell if they are


They've been known to be able to wear off in that amount of time.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


no there dirty ive only had the keyboard a few months.. web sites says there etched i just cant tell if they are


Did you try soaking them in soapy water all night?


----------



## reaper~

^ And don't use Windex. lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Did you try soaking them in soapy water all night?


no haven't done any over night things just scrubbing and alcohol really. rubbing alcohol helps if you get oj in the switches though lol they were super sticky now after a few dowsing of rubbing alcohol in the switch its self they have cleaned right up


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.*


^aint no emachine. its a 1990 ibm model 80


Lol. I was honestly just talking about what the monitor reminded me of.


----------



## helio

my razer blackwidow


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.;13360333*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it! only problem is whenever I go to use someone else's computer I always find my self cursing at their keyboard


Sir, I say sir, is that an IBM PS/2 Model 70/80 underneath that hideous screen?

EDIT: Didn't see your later post. That's one pimpin' rig.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helio;13366765*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my razer blackwidow


Clean that board! Lol.


----------



## helio

its a little dirty


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helio;13366765*
> 
> my razer blackwidow


Added.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13299903*
> Now you got me curious. Pics please, ch_123.


Add my new (or should that be old?) IBM 3179 Model F to the list










I'd never trust a keyboard that wasn't made before I was born.










The beast itself. I count the brightness and contrast markings on the left hand F keys as media keys







The APL keycaps are new.

For those wondering how big it is, this is how big it is.










Being a Model F, it is built to unnecessarily high standards. The plastic upper is really just a cover, the underside and most of the inside of the keyboard is metal. It weighs in at 4.5kg (~9lbs). The bottom metal cover alone weighs in at around 1.5kg, which is more than an entire fullsize Topre or Filco.

I will make a better review as soon as I get the chance. It will be adapted to PC usage using a Teensy++ based homemade converter, which will allow me to map the additional keys to different stuff without requiring software drivers. However, I'm two exams into eleven, and thus before I get to clean the thing up, convert it to proper ANSI US layout, and make the adapter, there is about two weeks of repeated cramming and panicking, ended with the consumption of possibly unhealthy quantities of alcohol, and adopting a Brian Wilson-like stance of refusing to leave my bed which may last several days. Such are the intricacies of life.


----------



## Tator Tot

God that's a beast. A bit dirty and could use some new caps but I'd love to own one.


----------



## ch_123

Most of the keys on the alpha block (all the ones with the orange APL markings, plus the tab and the Ctrl where the Caps Lock should be) are new from Unicomp. Some of the numpad ones came from some Model Ms. Rest will be getting a bath at some point in the future, or will be replaced with other keycaps.


----------



## Nexus6

Finally received my Xarmor U9BL-S


----------



## ehpexs

So I got my keyboard today, however I think they sent me the wrong model.

I believe instead of being a brown model of das it's a blue model.

The box says Ultimate S in it with not silent. And the keys sound like they're blues.


----------



## Crazy9000

Take off a key, the stem should be brown if it's browns.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13381491*
> Take off a key, the stem should be brown if it's browns.


Just did, turns out it is a brown. It's going a take a while to just used to this, my typing style will be much softer though. The key feel is much different from a traditional keyboard. Having a blank keyboard is great though, I always found that the labels got in the way.


----------



## magna224

I am typing on my new model m 42h. Pictures at a later time.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13380182*
> Add my new (or should that be old?) IBM 3179 Model F to the list


Added and that's one heavy keyboard you got there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13380959*
> Finally received my Xarmor U9BL-S.


Added.


----------



## ehpexs

Here are some pictures of my keyboard. I apologize for the quality of the last picture. I need to set a better tripod to do macro shoots (I was about 1/2 inch away so any little bit of wobble really shows.)


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice pics! That last one is a little dark but it isn't that bad. Anyway, added.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Nice pics! That last one is a little dark but it isn't that bad. Anyway, added.










I am sorry, but I must point out an error you have made.

The model you listed was the 'Das Ultimate S"

However it should read the "Das Ultimate S Silent"

Sorry to trouble you with this


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


I am sorry, but I must point out an error you have made.

The model you listed was the 'Das Ultimate S"

However it should read the "Das Ultimate S Silent"

Sorry to trouble you with this


Fixed!


----------



## Ikrin

Seems like that seller no longer has any KBC Pokers in stock.


----------



## magna224

Ta Da. Proof.


----------



## Ikrin

M-azing.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Seems like that seller no longer has any KBC Pokers in stock.










Just wait until Geekhackers get their Pokers. There's bound to be some that doesn't like the board and end up selling them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


Ta Da. Proof.


Nice! Updated.


----------



## magna224

Thanks.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13385582*
> Thanks.


Welcome.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I'm regretting my poker,







, I don't like the cherry reds, I'm constantly hitting keys when I'm just resting my hand on them, how much do you think I should try and sell it for, its only a couple days old now.


----------



## reaper~

^ Try not to rest your fingers on the keys when you type and you should be good. Otherwise, you should be able to sell it for around $120 - $130 shipped depending on how fast you want to sell it.


----------



## Ikrin

So how long did it take for shipping?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13390410*
> So how long did it take for shipping?


If you're asking me, I bought it off someone over at Geekhack and it took a couple of days for shipping.


----------



## Ikrin

I actually meant from the eBay seller.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

It took about a week from the time I ordered until the time I got it.


----------



## pangolinman

Just got my Razer Blackwidow (normal version)
No pics, no camera, sadly.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;13398968*
> Just got my Razer Blackwidow (normal version)
> No pics, no camera, sadly.


Not even a cellphone camera?


----------



## Grief

Das Professional Model S, I got the silent version because it has MX Brown Switches which are slightly better for gaming and I have a roommate who is a really light sleeper. I ****in love it so far, never going back to rubber domes again, and with the life expectancy of the Das I might never have to get another keyboard again...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13399544*
> I might never have to get another keyboard again...


That's what I said when I got my first Filco.









Anyway, added.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13399715*
> That's what I said when I got my first Filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, added.


lol what happened to it?

Thanks for the quick add!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13399810*
> lol what happened to it?
> 
> Thanks for the quick add!


I bought more!









..and you're welcome.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13399715*
> That's what I said when I got my first Filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, added.


That's why you stop going on geekhack once you get a keyboard







.

Same thing I found true about head-fi. Buying stuff is addictive when you're on those sites all the time







.


----------



## Choopy!

Can I join?

Filco Majestouch tenkeyless with cherry blues! :]


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Same thing I found true about head-fi. Buying stuff is addictive when you're on those sites all the time







.


That is so true.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choopy!*


Can I join?

Filco Majestouch tenkeyless with cherry blues! :]


Added & welcome aboard.









Edit: Nice board you got there. Filco is the best!


----------



## Ikrin

It becomes sort of a sad process. You then find a board with switches that suits you most, but by that time, you've accumulated all these other boards, which you might not even use, unless you cycle them. Then, you start thinking about layout and space, along with multimedia and dip switches, NKRO over USB, backlighting and.., anddddd blah!


----------



## vspec

Add the NMB RT101+ to my keyboard list.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Add me up there, I have a Black Widow Ultimate, thanks


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


not that i can tell ill let you know when its dark lol

idk I wish they had some others as well but the stock wasd keys were super dirty already and there is like no way to clean these ive tried rubbing alcohol the works 
cant get them white again


try WD40...

I find it's brilliant for removing tough grime


----------



## mmmty

Hello all, submitting this picture for my club entry. I'm in the processing of getting a KBC Poker (red). Hopefully it's the PBT version like the pictures on the website.










Realforce 87u + HHKB Pro 2


----------



## Crazy9000

Thanks for the picture, I've been debating wither to eventually get a HHKB or a 87u to use at GF's house. I didn't realize the HHKB was that much smaller, I think I can live without the F keys for that size reduction.


----------



## mmmty

HHKB Pro 2 does have F keys. It's Fn key + 1 to 0 keys for F1-F10. F11 is Fn+[-] key, F12 is Fn+[=]key.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmty;13410087*
> HHKB Pro 2 does have F keys. It's Fn key + 1 to 0 keys for F1-F10. F11 is Fn+[-] key, F12 is Fn+[=]key.


Yeah, but I'm not going to hold the Fn key in the middle of a game to hit the F keys. I'd just reassign them to some other key(s).


----------



## webwit

The HHKB is a keyboard for typing, not gaming. My favorite layout with staggered keys.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;13410559*
> The HHKB is a keyboard for typing, not gaming. My favorite layout with staggered keys.


Sure, but it should work fine







. Most games can do without F keys and arrows.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13401816*
> Add the NMB RT101+ to my keyboard list.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13401844*
> Add me up there, I have a Black Widow Ultimate, thanks


Pics are required.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmty;13409924*
> Hello all, submitting this picture for my club entry. I'm in the processing of getting a KBC Poker (red). Hopefully it's the PBT version like the pictures on the website.
> 
> Realforce 87u + HHKB Pro 2


Added & nice boards! You're gonna love Poker reds.


----------



## ch_123

While by no means a gaming keyboard, the HHKB has some nice properties that make it quite suitable for gaming, including 6KRO, switches that don't interfere with gaming unlike certain keyboards *coughs*, and being able to provide some numpad keys using the Fn layer on a compact keyboard (needed for some games). Then again, for other games, having the full layout is better.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13410147*
> Yeah, but I'm not going to hold the Fn key in the middle of a game to hit the F keys. I'd just reassign them to some other key(s).


In games like SC2 I need the F1-5 without the Fn key. But other than that (and mmos) HH does a wonderful job in games.


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13400063*
> Added & welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nice board you got there. Filco is the best!


Thanks! Sorry I haven't checked this sooner. This is my first mechanical keyboard ever, and it is great! I recently ordered some red keys that are only for the letter keys and the arrow keys. Will post pics when they come in.~


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choopy!;13417422*
> Thanks! Sorry I haven't checked this sooner. This is my first mechanical keyboard ever, and it is great! I recently ordered some red keys that are only for the letter keys and the arrow keys. Will post pics when they come in.~


Usually they are just for WASD and ESC, is that what you mean?

I've ordered a full set of red and blue keys for my keyboard, but they're from Japan so who knows how long that's going to take.


----------



## ch_123

I'm in a flaunting mood










<3


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13418181*
> Usually they are just for WASD and ESC, is that what you mean?
> 
> I've ordered a full set of red and blue keys for my keyboard, but they're from Japan so who knows how long that's going to take.


Nah, it's here: http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/803343/210733765-425513061/Red-Color-37-Pcs-Colorful-Keycap-replaceable-keycaps-for-Mechanical-Keyboard.html

Not sure if I'll like that much red on my keyboard, but $15+free shipping isn't too bad for an experiment. :V


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13418331*
> I'm in a flaunting mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Nice! I want one. lol


----------



## mmmty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13418331*
> I'm in a flaunting mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Very nice!!! - I'm jealous







Would love to add one of those to my collection. There is one on ebay right now for $234. A bit too much for an old keyboard. What is the part number?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choopy!;13418337*
> Nah, it's here: http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/803343/210733765-425513061/Red-Color-37-Pcs-Colorful-Keycap-replaceable-keycaps-for-Mechanical-Keyboard.html
> 
> Not sure if I'll like that much red on my keyboard, but $15+free shipping isn't too bad for an experiment. :V


have you ordered form this site before i might be interested in some red ones my self maybe even blue


----------



## farcodev

well you can add me too









Das Keyboard Pro


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


have you ordered form this site before i might be interested in some red ones my self maybe even blue


I haven't, but I'll post about the experience when they get here. Sorry I couldn't be more help. :[


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


have you ordered form this site before i might be interested in some red ones my self maybe even blue


This thread might help. A few feedbacks in there regarding Ali Express.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *farcodev*


well you can add me too








Das Keyboard Pro


Added.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmmty*


Very nice!!! - I'm jealous







Would love to add one of those to my collection. There is one on ebay right now for $234. A bit too much for an old keyboard. What is the part number?


Mine started out life as a standard white SSK, and has been modified with an Industrial Grey cover and a series of non standard keys (the APL ones are for my new 122-key board, but I have them on this while I work on the terminal board). So, there's no part number that correlates to my setup.

As for cost, I got mine for the princely sum of $0.00


----------



## Tennobanzai

New Filco Majestouch2 with reds







I can't decide if this or my SSK will be my daily keyboard


----------



## mmmty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Mine started out life as a standard white SSK, and has been modified with an Industrial Grey cover and a series of non standard keys (the APL ones are for my new 122-key board, but I have them on this while I work on the terminal board). So, there's no part number that correlates to my setup.

As for cost, I got mine for the princely sum of $0.00


Oh!







I thought it was a Model M SpaceSaver.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


This thread might help. A few feedbacks in there regarding Ali Express.

Added.










man one post saying it was a scam and another saying they have had great luck with them


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choopy!*


I haven't, but I'll post about the experience when they get here. Sorry I couldn't be more help. :[


no prob keep me updated im very interested in maybe ordering a few sets so i can sell them here.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


New Filco Majestouch2 with reds







I can't decide if this or my SSK will be my daily keyboard











Majestouch2? I didn't know that Filco was producing a new generation.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Majestouch2? I didn't know that Filco was producing a new generation.


Yup, been out for a while now.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, since EK stopped carrying them, I haven't really looked into Filcos lately.

What exactly changed with this generation?


----------



## reaper~

New PCB design and here's a YouTube vid comparing the two.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmty;13424455*
> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a Model M SpaceSaver.


Damn right it isn't a Spacesaver, it's a Model M _Space Saving Keyboard_


----------



## godofdeath

new caps for my board
got some titanium arrow keys dunno if i gonna use those right now
playing with pbt purple on black keys and CHINA KEYYYYYYYY


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


New PCB design and here's a YouTube vid comparing the two.







Oh God! Stop bottoming out the sound is killing me!


----------



## Scrappy

Getting in here now, keyboard comes in tomorrow and I will get some pics of my messy desk with it.


----------



## Scrappy

What do people think of those soft landing pads that elite keyboarders is selling?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


What do people think of those soft landing pads that elite keyboarders is selling?


There's a long discussion thread here completes with what the keys sound like before and after the installation. Someone also suggested "O-Ring" mod that you can do it yourself.


----------



## Scrappy

Sound interesting but doesn't really seem worth the money. I'd rather get some pure black keycaps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Sound interesting but doesn't really seem worth the money. I'd rather get some pure black keycaps


They work pretty well, but you pay a huge premium for it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*





Nice key cap. Just got these myself but I like yours better.

][/URL]

Novelty key caps ftw. lol


----------



## Scrappy

I saw those reaper my personal favorite is "Oh ****!" great for escape or S


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I saw those reaper my personal favorite is "Oh ****!" great for escape or S


Yeah, they're great but some of them don't have Cherry MX stems ready so you have to mod them yourself which is a PITA.

][/URL]


----------



## Scrappy

Yea they say the stuff really isn't designed to be put on a keyboard would be nice if they had just a thin plastic top part then sold different stem parts then just a dab of super glue and you'd be good to go


----------



## drjoey1500

Oh no, please don't get OCN started with the tacky multi-colored keycaps







.

Don't get me wrong, those keys are awesome..........if your keyboard belongs to the circus







.


----------



## reaper~

Meh, I was bored. lol Would you rather have Transformers keycaps then?


----------



## Scrappy

I want either a custom escape key or a non lettered keycap set


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13485973*
> I want either a custom escape key or a non lettered keycap set


Which would you rather have, this, or a portable circus?

Lol /jk.

I highly recommend blanks though, they look awesome. It's odd though, my last keyboard was dyed so you could barely see the lettering. Sometimes my mind still sees the lettering on the blank keys lol.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13485973*
> I want either a custom escape key or a non lettered keycap set


No love for OCN?









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/DSC04408.jpg]


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13485961*
> Meh, I was bored. lol Would you rather have Transformers keycaps then?


50 bucks transformers keys or taobao?


----------



## reaper~

^ Neither. I'm waiting for you to start another group buy.


----------



## godofdeath

o if anyone wants the @#$#@ or panic or double shot black or white esc on red i gotem


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13486165*
> ^ Neither. I'm waiting for you to start another group buy.


lol there wasn't much of a group buy i started it was just me and you lol

i might get me a white filco if i can get imsto to taobao it for me lol


----------



## Scrappy

I really want that Red keycap with Filco printed on it, but I can't find a resale place anywhere near the US that has them


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13486101*
> Which would you rather have, this, or a portable circus?
> 
> Lol /jk.
> 
> I highly recommend blanks though, they look awesome. It's odd though, my last keyboard was dyed so you could barely see the lettering. Sometimes my mind still sees the lettering on the blank keys lol.


Thanks now I want that even more, wont have the money until some returns go through though, stupid bank takes forever to put the money back


----------



## godofdeath

o yea reaper~ take off that das for me, its long gone


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13486232*
> o yea reaper~ take off that das for me, its long gone


If you have to show pics to get it added, do you have to show negatives to get it taken off?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13486232*
> o yea reaper~ take off that das for me, its long gone


Done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13486243*
> If you have to show pics to get it added, do you have to show negatives to get it taken off?


lol ^ He's got a point there.


----------



## Retrolock

Do you guys recommend the razer blackwidow? It's the only one available here locally that is a bit affordable.


----------



## godofdeath

no such thing as negatives on film with digi cams


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock;13486268*
> Do you guys recommend the razer blackwidow? It's the only one available here locally that is a bit affordable.


Blackwidow is a decent board. I wouldn't mind owning one myself. Here's a review by Manyak.


----------



## godofdeath

i rather get steal the white widow from the guy that made the mod


----------



## Scrappy

I haven't heard anything bad about that board but I'm always skeptical of razer build quality


----------



## Ikrin

The regular Blackwidow might be ok, given its price point. however, if you're willing to spend the money for an Ultimate, and it isn't at a steep discount, then you're better off looking elsewhere. I think the main drawback is the 2KRO.


----------



## Scrappy

2KRO, seriously? That's terrible, that will get in the way in everyday gaming


----------



## fasti

Just wondering if it would be ok to add "stats" to the sheet? Or maybe someone more official can add it?

I copied and added an example :
*This is not the official sheet* updated clearer version

*Used formulas*:
- 1x "=sort(unique('Members List'!B2:B))" in A-column. Lists unique hits from the list and sorts it in default(alphabetic) order.
- "=if(A2="",,countif('Members List'!B$2:B,A2))" in B-column -> + drag it to bottom. Counts how many times this keyboard name is written. If the cell is empty, it does nothing.
- Choose the whole B-column and right click -> Conditional formatting, and put different background colors with "greater than x number", higher numbers first.

It would give a nice clue on how many people are using specific keyboards. It also shows all the typos(extra space bar, big/small letters) and some problems with multiple keyboards for single person. Maybe could add more lines for the person with multiple keyboards to fix this.

*Fully automatic*, unless it adds more rows(more unique keyboard names) to the sheet, then you just need to +drag the formulas on B-column to the bottom again. Have extra 50-100 empty rows to counter this. If there's "--"(just eye annoyance) stuff, ctrl+R gets rid of them.


----------



## fasti

Ok, fixed version would look something like this:
*This is not the official sheet*

Think there's still some errors on naming, but clearer picture now. Added manufacturer count too.


----------



## Scrappy

^ You're missing a division between majestouch and majestouch 2


----------



## Scrappy

It's here and oh so beautiful.

Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Tactile


----------



## Bassdoken

Hello again. 'Tis my birthday tomorrow. Any good recommendations for the ~$100 budget? Blank keycaps are a must for this one. Tenkey is not.


----------



## Scrappy

For $100
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...pid=fc200rtabn
109+shipping 
and a good brand at that


----------



## Bassdoken

Sexy. Any more recommendations?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


It's here and oh so beautiful.
Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Tactile


Added.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


Sexy. Any more recommendations?


For that price you can't really beat Leopold Scrappy posted plus it already comes with blank key caps ("Otaku" version). I mean I could recommend a few more but either it's more than your budget and/or doesn't come with blank key caps which means you'd have to pay extra (now way over your budget).


----------



## Scrappy

Also no one warned me that autohotkey was a programming language. I was really hoping for a nice simple UI


----------



## Crazy9000

Das keyboards can get down around that price if you can get the student discount, which I believe is 25 percent off, unless they moved it down to 20.


----------



## Scrappy

Just keep in mind that Das is shiny and will hold finger prints like no other


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13494812*
> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that price you can't really beat Leopold Scrappy posted plus it already comes with blank key caps ("Otaku" version). I mean I could recommend a few more but either it's more than your budget and/or doesn't come with blank key caps which means you'd have to pay extra (now way over your budget).


I can go over $100, to maybe $150, but $100 is preferred.
The KBC Poker looks really good, imo. Pros and cons of Otaku vs Poker?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13494825*
> Das keyboards can get down around that price if you can get the student discount, which I believe is 25 percent off, unless they moved it down to 20.


I'm typing on a Das now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;13495344*
> I can go over $100, to maybe $150, but $100 is preferred.
> The KBC Poker looks really good, imo. Pros and cons of Otaku vs Poker?


Poker reds is one of my all time favorites right now. It's really small, lightweight and easy to get used to the layout. If you don't mind the price then go for it. I'm getting another one as a matter of fact. lol

Next to HHKB:

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05386.jpg]


----------



## Ikrin

If you don't really absolutely need blank keycaps, then I'd say this is a pretty good deal atm.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1015046-ergogeek-xarmor-u9plus-cherry-mx-blue.html

You never really stated which switch you were looking for.


----------



## Scrappy

That thing is pretty cool and keep in mind Filco is releasing a keyboard with a similar style to the poker keyboard with the letter printed on the key side.


----------



## Scrappy

I've heard some reviews that say the build quality of those xarmor boards was a little shotty


----------



## Scrappy

@Reaper oh man the happy hacker keyboard looks nice but I can't justify that kind of price for a mini keyboard


----------



## Ikrin

That was probably with the first generation of XArmor keyboards. All soldering issues among other items of interest should be fixed with this second generation of boards. They even revamped the U9BL. That shouldn't really be of concern at the moment.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13495440*
> Poker reds is one of my all time favorites right now. It's really small, lightweight and easy to get used to the layout. If you don't mind the price then go for it. I'm getting another one as a matter of fact. lol
> 
> Next to HHKB:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05386.jpg]


Would it be blasphemy to say that I think the Poker looks better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13495504*
> That thing is pretty cool and keep in mind Filco is releasing a keyboard with a similar style to the poker keyboard with the letter printed on the key side.


Seriously?! Good thing I haven't picked up a Poker as of yet. Any idea when that is happening?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13495529*
> @Reaper oh man the happy hacker keyboard looks nice but I can't justify that kind of price for a mini keyboard


I paid $170 for it used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13496170*
> Would it be blasphemy to say that I think the Poker looks better?


Nope, not at all. Plus Poker has lights!









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05454.jpg]


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13496170*
> Would it be blasphemy to say that I think the Poker looks better?
> 
> Seriously?! Good thing I haven't picked up a Poker as of yet. Any idea when that is happening?


Reaper made the first post about it but now I can't find it, I think he's hiding it from me but anyway from what I heard they should be up on amazon in a week or two.


----------



## reaper~

^ If you mean that Ninja then it's bigger than the Poker with different layout. Pokers are more similar to Noppoo Choc Mini or HHKB (in terms of size and layout although HHKB is in a class of its own lol).


----------



## Scrappy

:doh:Talk about right in from of me, like the 5th post on the keyboards thread but anyway here's a link to his post http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1001335-filco-majestouch-ninja-tenkeyless.html

Edit: and of course as soon as I find it and post he is able to beat me to it


----------



## Scrappy

http://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=709
Has anyone found a place with that Filco keycap for sale?


----------



## drjoey1500

Can't believe I'm quoting two pages ago, this thread moves too fast







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13487132*
> 2KRO, seriously? That's terrible, that will get in the way in everyday gaming


I believe that means at least 2kro, i.e. you can get four or five keys at once in certain places (like wasd area). Still pretty disappointing for a 'gaming' keyboard. I guess they had to keep the price down though and tbh it's rarely a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13494821*
> Also no one warned me that autohotkey was a programming language. I was really hoping for a nice simple UI


What are you using it for? There are other programs out there. Or you could just man up and figure it out







.

Once I got the tenkeyless I changed volume to delete and insert, and media controls to F1-F4. Like before all those return to their normal function by turning off scroll lock







.

About the filco key, you should ask in the wanted section or something. I'm sure there are plenty of people that got one with their filco and aren't going to use them.


----------



## Scrappy

Oh I know programming and it was pretty easy to learn but still lol from what I'd heard about it it sounded nice and simple but hey with full on programming I can do a lot more with it.

right ctrl + up down left right volume and track jumping, then right ctrl + space is play/pause


----------



## Scrappy

Also made a nice little gaming script to disable the windows keys.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13497392*
> Also made a nice little gaming script to disable the windows keys.


I never really got that.

I guess I'm not a serious gamer or anything (actually very casual), but I frequently use the windows key in games that don't block it when I start getting artifacts or something (or stop to consult *gasp* this).


----------



## Scrappy

I use alt+tab to get out of games if I need to, the windows keys is just an annoying key that I hit every once and awhile when I go to crouch


----------



## Ikrin

That's an interesting keyboard. Hopefully, there will be some reviews when it arrives. I personally like the Noppoo Choc Mini's layout over the HHKB/KBC Poker. I like dedicated arrow keys without an awkward configuration.


----------



## reaper~

^ On Poker, Fn + space bar gives you dedicated arrow keys (LED lights up as indicator).

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05451.jpg]


----------



## Scrappy

@reaper~ yea but is each key an LED screen that can actually turn into arrow keys?
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/
BAM!


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13495440*
> Poker reds is one of my all time favorites right now. It's really small, lightweight and easy to get used to the layout. If you don't mind the price then go for it. I'm getting another one as a matter of fact. lol
> 
> Next to HHKB:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05386.jpg][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> how would you rate the KBC Poker in terms of build quality? Kinda effy about making such a large puchase off ebay(first time too).


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13497559*
> ^ On Poker, Fn + space bar gives you dedicated arrow keys (LED lights up as indicator).
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05451.jpg]


I heard they didn't fix the tilde and Esc problem yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13497587*
> @reaper~ yea but is each key an LED screen that can actually turn into arrow keys?
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/
> BAM!


God that thing...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;13497611*
> how would you rate the KBC Poker in terms of build quality? Kinda effy about making such a large puchase off ebay(first time too).


As far as my experience goes (I only got a loner though, so about a months worth of use) it's a solid build keyboard. It feels puney next to my Deck and IBM's (which are always at my desk)

But those keyboards really are 2 ton bricks. So it's hard to compare them.

I'd say overall it's a sturdy build, soldering is good, and I don't have any complaints really.


----------



## Scrappy

You can see some shots of it without the keys in and get a good look at the board and everything looks very solid, it is light so that will always to a degree make it feel a little flimsy


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13497587*
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/
> BAM!


Uh, no comments on that thing. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;13497611*
> how would you rate the KBC Poker in terms of build quality? Kinda effy about making such a large puchase off ebay(first time too).


The only thing is that if you pound at your keyboard then it might wobble a bit since the rubber pad on the bottom is either not even or one is thinner than the other. I've heard this from a few Poker owners.

As for eBay purchase, if you're talking about that aminglau guy, a lot of folks have bought from him without any issue. Don't take my words for it though. lol His feedbacks seem pretty good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtleslikejohn;13497613*
> I heard they didn't fix the tilde and Esc problem yet.


The Esc works fine for me (Fn + Q) and I have no use for the tilde sign... well, except on my handle.


----------



## Ikrin

Yea, but I don't like the fact that it sacrifices access to other keys. Sure, they might not be the most used keys, but such a large up key doesn't really seem like a good idea.


----------



## ch_123

The KBC has decent build quality. That said, it's really only a PCB with switches on it mounted in a plastic shell with three screws - it's hard to get such a design wrong. The HHKB feels much more solid, and has a much better layout, although I guess the latter statement might constitute a subjective assertion


----------



## Scrappy

In my opinion the HHKB looks better too.


----------



## Bassdoken

Yeah, it really does. But the Poker isn't a bad looking keyboard.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

The poker is missing the del key though, sure you can get it with the function key, but good luck getting into your BIOS.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What do you mean? If you can use it with the Fn key then why couldn't you get into bios?


----------



## reaper~

I could get into the BIOS and navigate with the arrow keys just fine with the Poker.


----------



## Scrappy

The poker doesn't have any special drivers going on computer side so the modifier keys are being applied to the key pressed before the signal is even sent so it will work with bios.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Thats strange, I wonder why mine isn't working. I better try again, I must have just hit the key too late.


----------



## Scrappy

I know from using a blacklit USB keyboard the stupid thing doesn't kick in until atleast halfway though the screen where you hit delete so I just spam from startup until it starts scanning all the components connected.


----------



## Ikrin

How often do you need to access the BIOS? o.0


----------



## Scrappy

For an overclocker, it can be quite often


----------



## Ikrin

I suppose so, but I would think that you would find some kind of 24/7 settings to stick with for a while.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13507272*
> I suppose so, but I would think that you would find some kind of 24/7 settings to stick with for a while.


^ This. Once I find stable settings for my OC then I'd just leave them alone (no reason to access the BIOS except when a new update comes along which is once in a blue moon). If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Scrappy

But also when crap (sounds so weird censoring that) hits the fan you don't want to have to go hunt down another keyboard to fix your computer.


----------



## Ikrin

I think it's the simple fact that you most likely have another one that should scare you.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13508097*
> I think it's the simple fact that you most likely have *more than 10* that should scare you.


^ Fixed.


----------



## Scrappy

I only have 2 and the 2nd is a piece of crap I got for free with my mouse. Reaper is a little more into the keyboarding scene than me lol

Alright does anyone know a good US based company that will have filco keycaps? The one I found in the U.K. want's like $20 shipping on a fricken key puller


----------



## godofdeath

there is no more stock filco keycaps that i know of that is in the US

you can always use armygroup for it and buy other stuff as well


----------



## Scrappy

Okay I'm guessing that site is in yuan? They use the dollar symbol but 6 key caps are not $100


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13508525*
> Okay I'm guessing that site is in yuan? They use the dollar symbol but 6 key caps are not $100


its not yuan
its twd new taiwan dollar


----------



## Scrappy

That makes the stuff even cheaper, very nice


----------



## godofdeath

you have to realize there is shipping costs and shipping overseas aint cheap


----------



## Scrappy

I know, I'm looking in to just how much it will be now

Now if only I could read the provinces >.< stupid google translate doesn't catch enough

@[email protected] Okay enough looking at prices for one day, my head is spinning from all the Asian characters.

Note: Sorry Tater, I'll try to condense more


----------



## Scrappy

Thought I would share this with the club it's quite entertaining, it takes a bit to get going but you can tell where they're going with it from the start.
http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=yR...rName=Not+Sure


----------



## Dr216

So advice time, I have decided to finally bite the bullet scrap my rubber dome but looking round the more i read the more im confused. So bellow would be my desired features, if anyone could advise me as to which board or switches would be most likely to display those properties that would be great









-less travel distance, I like low profile keys.
-not too noisy.
-good feedback response, dont want to be pressing keys and not noticing. and vice versus

Not important but would like:
-Ps2 rather than usb
-additional macro functionality.


----------



## Ikrin

Well, there aren't really any "low-profile" mechanical keyboards that I know of. I would say that they all travel the same distance, but vary in required actuation force, which could essentially produce the same effect. You may want to look into a board with brown switches, though blues also might be agreeable if you don't mind the noise. I'm not familiar with what you would consider "too noisy," so I'm not sure if the blues would fit into that category. If you have a local shop that carries the Blackwidow, then you can go ahead and give the keys a try. In terms of buying that particular board, I personally would look for something slightly better. Will this be mainly for gaming? Will the size be an issue? Would you want a tenkeyless, or a full keyboard? I think the main question is how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## Dr216

It's mostly for typing but i do a fair amount of gaming too, finally found the guide i was looking for, seems blue's are not great for gaming as you have to let them fully release before repressing, going to give mx blacks and steel series a shot and if I dont like them im sure I can resell and keep toying with others.

unfortunately no where around here has even a reasonable selection of normal boards so im pretty much left with blind purchasing and hope ^^ same as i was with mice, hope it doesn't take as many for this (must have over 15 gaming mice : /)


----------



## ripster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


-less travel distance, I like low profile keys.
-not too noisy.
-good feedback response, dont want to be pressing keys and not noticing. and vice versus



Lots of low profile low travel mechanical switches. 

None that quiet.

Scissor switches would be your best bet for that criteria. Like the DealExtreme $18 HHKB Killer.

If Logitech ever does a Apple Aluminum clone with Incurve keys, Tenkeyless, and the tactile response of their Google TV Keyboard they'll have a serious winner on their hands.

And ditch the PS/2 requirement. Never happen.


----------



## Ikrin

I stand corrected. Well, I just assumed "low-profile" referred to scissor switches, such as laptop keyboards.


----------



## drjoey1500

Nobody mentioned cherry ML switches yet. I know they're not the best, but worth considering if you're looking at scissor switches.


----------



## Scrappy

lol ripster nice cons on that review.


----------



## willieboy90

Bought a Steelseries 6GV2, absolutely love them. It's my first mechanical keyboard and I recommend this keyboard to all that can't decide what their fist mechanical keyboard has got to be. It's cheap, quiet and a joy to type on. I dislike the giant 'enter' key though.

Count me in the club!









Some photo's for those interested:


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willieboy90;13528323*
> Bought a Steelseries 6GV2, absolutely love them. It's my first mechanical keyboard and I recommend this keyboard to all that can't decide what their fist mechanical keyboard has got to be. It's cheap, quiet and a joy to type on. I dislike the giant 'enter' key though.
> 
> Count me in the club!


Nice pics! Added.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13528435*
> Nice pics! Added.


thx mate


----------



## Retrolock

Add me up guys, Razer BlackWidow. Smudge is my enemy


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock;13545872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me up guys, Razer BlackWidow. Smudge is my enemy


Way to keep your enemy closer


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13546142*
> Way to keep your enemy closer


Yeah, I have to remember to wipe my fingers good after picking my nose









No issues yet, and the click click sounds are music to my ears. Even my wife loved typing on it. Though those macro keys on the left side is putting me off a bit.


----------



## ShaneS429

OoOo Add me!

das Keyboard - Ultimate Model S Silent

My first mechanical keyboard and I absolutely love the feel of mechanical keys!


----------



## godofdeath

yea nope can still never like that hump that is on the DAS


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;13566255*
> OoOo Add me!
> 
> das Keyboard - Ultimate Model S Silent
> 
> My first mechanical keyboard and I absolutely love the feel of mechanical keys!


Quick! without typing it what is the symbol you get from shift+3?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13568128*
> Quick! without typing it what is the symbol you get from shift+3?


The heck if I know. I probably couldn't recite half the keyboard until I actually just sit down and start typing.

I know my way around my town when I drive, but don't know half the streets I go on by name.


----------



## Scrappy

Honestly I would go Otaku right now if I was confident in symbols, letters are a non issue but symbols kill


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;13566255*
> OoOo Add me!
> 
> das Keyboard - Ultimate Model S Silent
> 
> My first mechanical keyboard and I absolutely love the feel of mechanical keys!


Added.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Honestly I would go Otaku right now if I was confident in symbols, letters are a non issue but symbols kill


Take up programming, you'll learn your symbols in no time


----------



## Ikrin

Well, that would still depend on the language you used.


----------



## Scrappy

I've programmed in the past, not a fan.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13571939*
> Take up programming, you'll learn your symbols in no time


If you were an APL programmer, that would be an impressive feat indeed.


----------



## reaper~

I'm letting go a few of my mech keyboards to make room for some new ones.









Heres's the link to that sale thread. Please let me know if anyone interested. Thanks.


----------



## Scrappy

Reaper, you're not allowed to sell any more till next month when I have money


----------



## reaper~

^ lol Don't worry. Maybe they'll still be here next month.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13579019*
> I'm letting go a few of my mech keyboards to make room for some new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres's the link to that sale thread. Please let me know if anyone interested. Thanks.


aww thought u would have a filco blue mj2 104


----------



## reaper~

^ I'm a tenkeyless type of guy. lol Most of my boards are tenkeyless with the exception of ABS M1 & IBM M2.


----------



## Scrappy

Tenkeyless is way better for you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Honestly, I can't stand 10KL unless they have built on Num-pads.


----------



## Scrappy

A usb numpad is like $20 at office max, the problem with the 10 keys is they force my keyboard over too far so I either have to really reach for my mouse or type off center.


----------



## drjoey1500

I really like the tenkey too, but with the mousepad I have, either the keyboard is centered, or the mousepad is centered. Then I end up moving both between typing and gaming.

For you guys who don't know the special characters without checking the keys, if you know the rest of the keys you'll learn fairly quickly once you get blanks. Especially if you do any programming or type any equations. There really aren't that many, just get the numbers down (non-tenkey numbers) and then get down the special characters for each number key which isn't hard since they're used somewhat often. Once you have those down, all there is left basically is [] which are easy. You can't forget backslash because of the location and shape, and /? '" are used very much so you probably know them anyway.

TBH the hardest part is getting the numbers down, just make sure you learn it with the right fingers and then the rest is no problem after a little trial and error. 1! [email protected] 3# 4$ 5% 6^ 7& 8* 9( 0) -_ =+














.


----------



## Scrappy

Someday either I will buy some otaku keycaps for my Filco, or they'll wear down and get shiny and i'll sand them to get rid of the shine and I'll have Otaku and I'm sure I'll learn the symbols but you can't really learn them that well until you really are without them.


----------



## Tator Tot

I know where most of the keys on the keyboard are without looking. Simple reason is that I've had to type in the dark before.

Do programing and game server maintenance (through console commands.) You'll wanna shoot yourself. In the end, you get a semi useful skill.

Though it's hard for me to find things if I can't tell where the home row of a keyboard is at. That's the only thing that gets me.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I'm letting go a few of my mech keyboards to make room for some new ones.









Heres's the link to that sale thread. Please let me know if anyone interested. Thanks.










Sell something else. I'm not feeling the PLUM87 vibe today.


----------



## Scrappy

I've done console HLSS commands, gets old fast







. Glad I'm done with the dedicated programming class for my major though, scripting shouldn't be quite as painful.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13582078*
> I know where most of the keys on the keyboard are without looking. Simple reason is that I've had to type in the dark before.


All my typing is from video games which is about 80 or so WPM. Use to be faster but less time for games that actually require more typing now, stupid FPS' ruining my WPM


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13580529*
> Honestly, I can't stand 10KL unless they have built on Num-pads.


"Built-on numpads"? You mean detachable ones? It kind of defeats the concept of a tenkeyless to include a numpad..


----------



## Scrappy

A built in numpad can usually be moved to either side.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13582501*
> "Built-on numpads"? You mean detachable ones? It kind of defeats the concept of a tenkeyless to include a numpad..


No, I'm talking like the Noppoo Choc Mini or KBC Poker.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13582509*
> A built in numpad can usually be moved to either side.


Uh. I don't think that's what he was talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13582573*
> No, I'm talking like the Noppoo Choc Mini or KBC Poker.


So, basically like most laptop keyboards. You just want num lock or some FN combination to give you access to a set of dedicated number keys?


----------



## Scrappy

My bad, and yea I know that was the poker does.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin;13582605*
> So, basically like most laptop keyboards. You just want num lock or some FN combination to give you access to a set of dedicated number keys?


Yeah, though a Sidewinder x8 or DSI Modular (where you just take the Numpad off when you don't want it) would also be decent options.

Most laptops I've used have full keyboards for the QWERTY and Number sets. Then smaller F# and Arrow keys and what not.


----------



## Scrappy

You know with auto hotkeys you could make that option on any keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13582757*
> You know with auto hotkeys you could make that option on any keyboard.


Yes, but that is annoying.


----------



## Scrappy

A little light programming never hurt anyone


----------



## nickbaldwin86

After all the reading about mech keyboard I went ahead and bought a Razer BlackWidow, I love it. I will post pictures later.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13582757*
> You know with auto hotkeys you could make that option on any keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13582781*
> Yes, but that is annoying.


Not a bad idea







.


----------



## HobieCat

It looks like I'll be joining this club soon; I've got an OCN Ducky coming my way


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrast and don't forget to post some pictures so I can add you.


----------



## HobieCat

Thanks, and I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## vspec

I just picked up an Epson q203a, I'll post pictures when I'm finished cleaning it.


----------



## magna224

I still haven't gotten to some pics of my model m. >.> Somethings wrong with the camera. I need to get it fixed. =(


----------



## Scrappy

Got a few new people pretty quickly there.


----------



## Grief

Mechanical boards are really starting to catch on.


----------



## reaper~

Yes, especially now that the new batch of OCN Duckies are in... you know resistance is futile.


----------



## ch_123

OMG, another Cherry keyboard! How could I not buy it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13624701*
> OMG, another Cherry keyboard! How could I not buy it?


Well some folks have been waiting on these.
It's not like there's a wide variety of modern switch types.

We're currently working with Ducky and their Engineers on custom board types to better suit certain demographics instead of just the normal branded keyboards.

On the other hand, it's hard to argue with the value offered by our keyboards.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13624623*
> Yes, especially now that the new batch of OCN Duckies are in... you know resistance is futile.


Why did you have to tell me these are in? I'm so tempted to buy one but I already have a great keyboard and no money but OMG I want


----------



## godofdeath

is that pbt whtie on black or yellow on black like imsto?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13638581*
> is that pbt whtie on black or yellow on black like imsto?


From the pictures here, they look like yellow on black.


----------



## godofdeath

yea i thought it was like that too








i thought they found some magic way to make it white


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not yellow, it's actually just an off white, not quiet beige color. Unfortunately, it's part of the process.

Though it's definitely not yellow.


----------



## ch_123

Generally, laser infilling will never produce perfectly white lettering. It's usually a tan or grey colour.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13641009*
> It's not yellow, it's actually just an off white, not quiet beige color. Unfortunately, it's part of the process.
> 
> Though it's definitely not yellow.


Actually I wouldn't call it off-white. Like ch_123 said I think "tan" is an accurate description, kind of like the colour of army desert fatigue.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well I have one our DK9008's with PBT keycaps and the color doesn't really look quiet beige or tan to me, but more towards off-white.

Still, the best way to put it, is it's low contrast.


----------



## veblen

About time I joined the club!

Here's my home keyboard (which is awesome and dirty...







):










And my office keyboard (which is less awesome







):


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13647132*
> About time I joined the club!
> Here's my home keyboard (which is awesome and dirty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Added and it's not that dirty. Just a few fingerprints here and there.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well I have one our DK9008's with PBT keycaps and the color doesn't really look quiet beige or tan to me, but more towards off-white.

Still, the best way to put it, is it's low contrast.


I agree with low contrast, however this implies that the colour is not close to white, otherwise the contrast would be pretty high.









On my copy, the closest common object to its colour that I can think of is diarrhea. It is tan/light brown. I'm serious.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Navyblue*


I agree with low contrast, however this implies that the colour is not close to white, otherwise the contrast would be pretty high.









On my copy, the closest common object to its colour that I can think of is diarrhea. It is tan/light brown. I'm serious. 










excellent 3rd post, I'm going to go puke now


----------



## ChoboGuy

I'm innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Crazy9000

Nice pics.

I don't think the printed WASD set looks good on that blank keyboard though







.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Nice pics.

I don't think the printed WASD set looks good on that blank keyboard though







.


Haha thanks even though I'm not a experienced dslr user. I guess it's just a matter of personal preference =T


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13652612*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent 3rd post, I'm going to go puke now


I am glad that my reputation is established.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;13652921*
> I'm innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Added and nice pics.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Sweeeeet









+Rep for also helping me find that pink Filco on geekhack!


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks! I thought I've seen you over at Geekhack before.


----------



## magna224

I got another Focus 2001. I also got a new camera so I can finally get pics of my kb's that I haven't shown.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13672096*
> I got another Focus 2001. I also got a new camera so I can finally get pics of my kb's that I haven't shown.


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## csm725

reaper, you know that I'll be posting pics here


----------



## reaper~

^ Yes, Poker FTW!


----------



## Scrappy

Just watched Death Note - Visions of a God, now I reallllly wish I could unsee the whole series so I could justify another 30+ hours watching it, it's def one of my top 3 favorite shows, Bebop wins and I would say it's pretty close to even with Ghost in the Shell S.A.C.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13674852*
> Just watched Death Note - Visions of a God, now I reallllly wish I could unsee the whole series so I could justify another 30+ hours watching it, it's def one of my top 3 favorite shows, Bebop wins and I would say it's pretty close to even with Ghost in the Shell S.A.C.


http://www.overclock.net/member-run-clubs/370905-ocn-anime-manga-club.html








Just sayin.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13674880*
> http://www.overclock.net/member-run-clubs/370905-ocn-anime-manga-club.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.










I can only talk about keyboards so much, I'm not ripster


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13674897*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only talk about keyboards so much, I'm not ripster


Well, not everyone can love inferior switches (Buckling Springs > MX Blues)


----------



## csm725

Poker on the way.


----------



## csm725

I cant wait!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13676428*
> I cant wait!


Here are some pics to keep your mind off things.









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05368.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05371.jpg]

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05458.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/KBC%20Poker/DSC05386.jpg]


----------



## csm725

Damn you. I'll be posting an unboxing no doubt. Question, how did you remove the Esc/Tilde key? Using what method?
E - How much for the leather rest? $15? Deal!


----------



## reaper~

Key puller from EK and if they're out of stock look on eBay or Geekhack's classifieds section.

http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,keytools&pid=pls118

As for palmrest just get one from EK. It has a nice, quality feel to it actually. I got to try one when I help a friend with his setup.

http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,palm_rests&pid=hm_prmb


----------



## csm725

Gotcha!


----------



## godofdeath

well take me off the list for filco 104 browns
its not filco 104 brown/ergo clears modded/whatever you want to call it


----------



## gonX

How is the Poker once you get used to it? I can only imagine that not having an escape key in the usual spot would be a huge inconvenience, not to mention the F-keys.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13678020*
> well take me off the list for filco 104 browns
> its not filco 104 brown/ergo clears modded/whatever you want to call it


K, I'll update it in a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13678381*
> How is the Poker once you get used to it? I can only imagine that not having an escape key in the usual spot would be a huge inconvenience, not to mention the F-keys.


I have no problem with the Esc key since you can just enable it with Fn + Q and it stays that way until you disable it. As for F keys, I hardly use them.


----------



## magna224

More later


----------



## reaper~

^ That's one clean looking Model M right there and love the keyboard cover.


----------



## ch_123

That's one of the late production Model Ms, probably made by IBM UK, but there were a few Lexmark made ones. Second keyboard looks like some nice Focus keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13678381*
> How is the Poker once you get used to it? I can only imagine that not having an escape key in the usual spot would be a huge inconvenience, not to mention the F-keys.


Coming from the HHKB to the Poker, I found some of their design decisions a bit suspect. Don't really like how they handle the arrows - HHKB got it right, Poker offers two different solutions, both of which are awkward in their own ways.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13676520*
> As for palmrest just get one from EK. It has a nice, quality feel to it actually. I got to try one when I help a friend with his setup.
> 
> http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,palm_rests&pid=hm_prmb


Was the bottom of the palm rest also leather or was there a grippy material? I saw that the Filco palm rest was available from keyboardco for $70 shipped to US and I was wondering how the 3-star compares to it.


----------



## reaper~

^ It was a rubber-like material but not as grippy as Filco and it's also a little softer.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Being softer would be a great plus for me, but the Filco wristrest DOES look so much more cooler..


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;13680345*
> Being softer would be a great plus for me, but the Filco wristrest DOES look so much more cooler..


the filco ones arent rubbery enough they can still slide on my table, left and right, but wont move forward since the filco keeps it in place


----------



## ChoboGuy

I wub you RF







. Cloud of boobs was a pretty accurate description.


----------



## magna224

The model M was from a guy thats had it in storage in a bag for years. It has a little shine on the caps but still looks great.














































Besides a shiny spot on the spacebar the focus looks like it was never even used.


----------



## ChoboGuy

^ Awesome dude I'm jelly


----------



## ch_123

On the switches on the Focus, does it say "Alps" underneath the slider, or is it blank?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13676535*
> Gotcha!


One of many mods for your Poker. Now aren't you glad you got one?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;13681246*
> I wub you RF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cloud of boobs was a pretty accurate description.


Nice pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13681289*
> The model M was from a guy thats had it in storage in a bag for years. It has a little shine on the caps but still looks great.


Lucky you. Hope you got it cheap. Nvm, $10 and a drive is a good deal. lol

The spreadsheet is now up to date. If you guys see any discrepancies please let me know.


----------



## Ikrin

Did that keyboard cover come with it or did/can you get it separately?


----------



## godofdeath

I <3 my new ergo clears so nice to type on.

Still miss bluesssssss


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Gotcha!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


I <3 my new ergo clears so nice to type on.

Still miss bluesssssss


How are the clears? That's the only switch I haven't tried.


----------



## godofdeath

well they are the ergo ones so its clear stem with brown springs and they are awesome basically like a now clicky blue if ripster's measurement thing was right

between clear and ergo clear i dont think i can tell theres a clear in the space bar

if i ever get more time i'll go and desolder some more clears from the rest thats on the board


----------



## Zackcy

Can't wait to get a keyboard. This wireless thing with bricks as keys will soon be thrown out.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Can't wait to get a keyboard. This wireless thing with bricks as keys will soon be thrown out.


which are yo getting?


----------



## magna224

Focus 2001's come with dust covers.

There is not an alps logo.


----------



## Scrappy

Goodies from Taiwan


----------



## Modus

soon to be member, just ordered my KBC Poker blacks off ebay!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13698631*
> Goodies from Taiwan


Nice. I got one of those... or maby two.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;13705008*
> soon to be member, just ordered my KBC Poker blacks off ebay!


Congrats and don't see many Poker owners with black switches. Most of them have either brown or red. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## magna224

Reaper you should add my new focus 2001 to the list.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13707960*
> Reaper you should add my new focus 2001 to the list.


I did.. way before you posted the pictures.







It should be there (right before IBM Model M).


----------



## magna224

You should put an X2 or something to show that I have two now. =P


----------



## reaper~

^ Okey Dokey.


----------



## Tatakai All

Just pulled the trigger on one of the Ducky OCN boards. Posting pics when it arrives. I got the browns because I type and game, hope that was a good decision.


----------



## magna224

Thanks.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13708531*
> Just pulled the trigger on one of the Ducky OCN boards. Posting pics when it arrives. I got the browns because I type and game, hope that was a good decision.


Brown is probably one of the most popular switches among Cherry MX board owners based on what I've seen here and over at Geekhack. Myself, I'm more of a linear switch type (both black & red) and also Topre switch with uniform weight (both 45 & 55g).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13708593*
> Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13708632*
> Brown is probably one of the most popular switches among Cherry MX board owners based on what I've seen here and over at Geekhack. Myself, I'm more of a linear switch type (both black & red) and also Topre switch with uniform weight (both 45 & 55g).


interesting, I will keep that in mind. Was thinking about the blue.


----------



## Smallville

Put me down as an owner of the Das Ultimate Silent(blank keys + cherry browns). I haven't been on Geekhack lately because I've been trying not to splurge on colored keycaps and a cherry blue keyboard.







I'm in the dining room with a crappy 18.5" HP debranded monitor


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'll just leave this here... 

Edit; OH WOW. I've died and gone to heaven.

http://s.lowyat.net/uploads//attach-71/post-4771-1306849350.jpg

http://s.lowyat.net/uploads//attach-71/post-4771-1306849509.jpg


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13708945*
> I'll just leave this here...


I've seen a post or two around here about that too,







OCN better get some.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Well, if we don't, we'll have at least tried to, because we've known about it for some time now.







Keep your eyes open in the coming months.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13708967*
> Well, if we don't, we'll have at least tried to, because we've known about it for some time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes open in the coming months.










A lit up OCN logo escape key, can't think of much better


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Know what? For some stupid reason I didn't think of that... we'll have to see pics of how they do the LEDs in the spacebar, too, 'cuz if they light up the Ducky logo then it'll be no problem lighting up ours.







However at least since Ducky does the Flame escape key that's included with the keyboards, they should also have no problem doing that one for backlighting.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13708981*
> Know what? For some stupid reason I didn't think of that... we'll have to see pics of how they do the LEDs in the spacebar, too, 'cuz if they light up the Ducky logo then it'll be no problem lighting up ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However at least since Ducky does the Flame escape key that's included with the keyboards, they should also have no problem doing that one for backlighting.


If you guys do I may just have to order a MX Blue keyboard and have 2 keyboards







I don't wanna turn in to ripster


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

One ripster is already enough, so please don't...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13708997*
> If you guys do I may just have to order a MX Blue keyboard and have 2 keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna turn in to ripster


Are you starting to develop an irrational love for nickles?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13709358*
> Are you starting to develop an irrational love for nickles?


Nope, still hate them, am I safe?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13709368*
> Nope, still hate them, am I safe?


For now.

If you find yourself with at least 1 of every single keyboard ever made, and an irrational hate of nickles, you may have turned into webwit.


----------



## Scrappy




----------



## Tator Tot

If you own about 20 IBM Keyboards, 15 of which are Model M's, and can write an entire wiki on them with more info than an IBM engineer could provide.

You may be ch_123.

This is not really a bad outcome though.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13709408*
> If you own about 20 IBM Keyboards, 15 of which are Model M's, and can write an entire wiki on them with more info than an IBM engineer could provide.
> 
> You may be ch_123.
> 
> This is not really a bad outcome though.


I hate the way those boards look though







retro doesn't do anything for me in electronics


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13709408*
> If you own about 20 IBM Keyboards, 15 of which are Model M's, and can write an entire wiki on them with more info than an IBM engineer could provide.
> 
> You may be ch_123.
> 
> This is not really a bad outcome though.


You have to go half insane from Alps first.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13708945*
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> Edit; OH WOW. I've died and gone to heaven.
> 
> http://s.lowyat.net/uploads//attach-71/post-4771-1306849350.jpg
> 
> http://s.lowyat.net/uploads//attach-71/post-4771-1306849509.jpg


Wow! I've been literally trying to decide on which board to get for months. I've had my eyes on the Ducky OCN boards but they aren't backlit, which is what I want. So I struggled between the UB9L or a Deck Legend. Three hours ago I ended up getting one of the Ducky OCN boards and now I see this.







I'm gonna go and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13709691*
> Wow! I've been literally trying to decide on which board to get for months. I've had my eyes on the Ducky OCN boards but they aren't backlit, which is what I want. So I struggled between the UB9L or a Deck Legend. Three hours ago I ended up getting one of the Ducky OCN boards and now I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go and cry myself to sleep.


Don't worry, these won't be available for a little while still.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13709408*
> If you own about 20 IBM Keyboards, 15 of which are Model M's, and can write an entire wiki on them with more info than an IBM engineer could provide.
> 
> You may be ch_123.
> 
> This is not really a bad outcome though.


Last I checked, I own 2 Model Ms, and 2 Model Fs. I want to sell off one of the latter









_(I may be planning to get more Fs though)_


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13710157*
> Last I checked, I own 2 Model Ms, and 2 Model Fs. I want to sell off one of the latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I may be planning to get more Fs though)_


I some how imagine you have a couch made of Model M's, so when you sit down, you get a nice tactile click.


----------



## ch_123

In reality, I live vicariously off those with mega-collections. I'm only interested in stuff that I will actually use.


----------



## Boyboyd

What are mx-white switches like? There's a board i want but it's only available with whites.


----------



## ch_123

Clears? Most people who have them reckon they're great.


----------



## Boyboyd

Oh, so clears are whites?

That was confusing... feel like an idiot now. lol


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710225*
> What are mx-white switches like? There's a board i want but it's only available with whites.


Aren't they basically a brown with a black's spring?


----------



## ch_123

Whites are actually a different switch (albeit a rather rare one). Clears are the ones that you find in the Deck Tactile, and certain Cherry G80 keyboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13709423*
> You have to go half insane from Alps first.


Alps induced insanity is no laughing matter. Look at what it did to Ripster.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13710245*
> Aren't they basically a brown with a black's spring?


So, they're stiff browns?

They're on a filco zero. It's only £70 and I was thinking of getting one. Either that or a Majestouch with blues.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710241*
> Oh, so clears are whites?
> 
> That was confusing... feel like an idiot now. lol


White's and Clears are two different switches. Not many boards are found with Whites, and if memory serves, it was a Spacebar switch (like Greens, and Greys.)

Clears are great switches though, I personally love them the most as they have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13710245*
> Aren't they basically a brown with a black's spring?


You can try that to get the same effect, but it doesn't quiet work that way. Since blacks spring is heavier.


----------



## Scrappy

^ I was thinking of clears

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?17221-Cherry-MX-White-vs.-Clear-vs.-Blue


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13710297*
> White's and Clears are two different switches. Not many boards are found with Whites, and if memory serves, it was a Spacebar switch (like Greens, and Greys.)
> 
> Clears are great switches though, I personally love them the most as they have


I can't find a single board with clear switches for sale anywhere. Most have the usual 3, some special ones have red or white. But i've heard great things about clears.

I have blacks at home, and i don't actually type much so i love them. But i want a full size mechanical for work, and i type a lot here. Currently using a wireless scissor board and it's pretty frustrating at times. I have to correct a lot of typos.
Quote:


> Next... how does this switch compare to the clicky blue switch? Its pretty similar. The sound is a little less annoying and the key feels a bit smoother. I would roughly guess it needs 5-10g less to activate.


ooooh. Intriguing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710286*
> So, they're stiff browns?
> 
> They're on a filco zero. It's only £70 and I was thinking of getting one. Either that or a Majestouch with blues.


Yes and No.

The feel is similar, but the tactility is more pronounced.

EDIT: What keyboard are you looking at that claims to have whites? They may just be clears in it.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710335*
> I can't find a single board with clear switches for sale anywhere. Most have the usual 3, some special ones have red or white. But i've heard great things about clears.
> 
> I have blacks at home, and i don't actually type much so i love them. But i want a full size mechanical for work, and i type a lot here. Currently using a wireless scissor board and it's pretty frustrating at times. I have to correct a lot of typos.


http://www.deckkeyboards.com/

Tactiles are clear


----------



## ch_123

The clears are relatively rare. There's always rumors coming in that Cherry is going to discontinue them.
Quote:


> White's and Clears are two different switches. Not many boards are found with Whites, and if memory serves, it was a Spacebar switch (like Greens, and Greys.)


I think there were two types of White. One was a stiff spacebar switch, the other was the predecessor of the Blue switch. Sixty had a review of a keyboard with the latter somewhere, but I can't find it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13710339*
> Yes and No.
> 
> The feel is similar, but the tactility is more pronounced.
> 
> EDIT: What keyboard are you looking at that claims to have whites? They may just be clears in it.


http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=853

They must mean clears.

In there defence, i can barely tell the difference by looking.


----------



## ch_123

Those are Alps-style switches. Terrible clone ones at that.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710396*
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=853
> 
> They must mean clears.
> 
> In there defence, i can barely tell the difference by looking.


They're XM not MX, weird I know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710396*
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=853
> 
> They must mean clears.
> 
> In there defence, i can barely tell the difference by looking.


They are Alps XM Whites; a completely different monster.

One of the lowest quality Mechanical Switches on the market.


----------



## ch_123

It's too bad that Keyboard Co doesn't stock the ***ka switch ones.

Although, the ***ka ones are still marked as XM on the box, IIRC. I might ask Bruce of Keyboard Co for clarification.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13710435*
> They're XM not MX, weird I know


*facepalm*

Thanks. That's just going to add to confusion.

I'll probably just get the majestouch with blues then. Seeing as I know blues, and filco.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13710784*
> *facepalm*
> 
> Thanks. That's just going to add to confusion.
> 
> I'll probably just get the majestouch with blues then. Seeing as I know blues, and filco.










Can't go wrong with that and unlike ch_123's boards, that has both form and function. Though I will admit the first board he posted actually looks like cool.


----------



## ch_123

I sent a PM to the guy who runs that site checking if the Zeros they stock have the ***ka or XM switches. If they actually have the ***ka switches, then they're a great board for the price.


----------



## webwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13709370*
> For now.
> 
> If you find yourself with at least 1 of every single keyboard ever made, and an irrational hate of nickles, you may have turned into webwit.


I don't have a Ducky.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;13710900*
> I don't have a Ducky.


Well order one


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13710863*
> I sent a PM to the guy who runs that site checking if the Zeros they stock have the ***ka or XM switches. If they actually have the ***ka switches, then they're a great board for the price.


The keyboard co? Thanks. But i'm guessing at that price they have to be the cheaper switch.


----------



## ch_123

Yes, but price does not imply quality, or vice-versa.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13710956*
> Yes, but price does not imply quality, or vice-versa.


Yea look at Razer


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13710956*
> Yes, but price does not imply quality, or vice-versa.


That's true. But if a company can get away with charging more they will. That's where that myth comes from.


----------



## csm725

KBC Poker Browns








More pics in the review thread.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice. I'll update the spreadsheet for you in a little bit.


----------



## Smallville

Is there a way I can reprogram one of my keys on my Das to the Fn button on my laptop? I want to be able to change my volume using my Das instead of having to reach over to my laptop and press Fn + F11/F12


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;13721699*
> Is there a way I can reprogram one of my keys on my Das to the Fn button on my laptop? I want to be able to change my volume using my Das instead of having to reach over to my laptop and press Fn + F11/F12


No, as the FN key doesn't send information to the computer but instead to the logic of the keyboard which then changes the operation of the key being pressed. (Thus that key is sending the info to the computer, but not the FN key.)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13721857*
> No, as the FN key doesn't send information to the computer but instead to the logic of the keyboard which then changes the operation of the key being pressed. (Thus that key is sending the info to the computer, but not the FN key.)


With the right software you should be able to assign a hotkey for sending the end result of volume + or -.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;13721699*
> Is there a way I can reprogram one of my keys on my Das to the Fn button on my laptop? I want to be able to change my volume using my Das instead of having to reach over to my laptop and press Fn + F11/F12


Yes but you can't just reprogram it to FN you need to use Autohotkeys and set each button combination you want that key to be "FN" for.


----------



## YtKwonG

yay! add me to the club. =)

Pictures and information: - http://www.overclock.net/13729104-post19.html

It's a Ducky 9008 Black on Black keys. =)
Quote:


>


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YtKwonG;13729175*
> yay! add me to the club. =)
> 
> It's a Ducky 9008 Black on Black keys. =)


Nice pics! Added.


----------



## YtKwonG

thx mate, quality could have been better if i never did stinge on getting a decent camera. =) and thanks for the quick add. =)


----------



## Boyboyd

That ducky looks great.


----------



## csm725

My KBC looks better:


----------



## Boyboyd

It depends if you want a full size one or not.


----------



## csm725

True, but you have to admit it does look good.


----------



## Boyboyd

Oh yeah, not denying that. I have a tenkeyless at home as well. That's just taking tenkeyless to another level.

Edit: Yours would look better blank imo.


----------



## csm725

I know, I just rely on the keys too much.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13730253*
> Oh yeah, not denying that. I have a tenkeyless at home as well. That's just taking tenkeyless to another level.
> 
> Edit: Yours would look better blank imo.


I agree. Those key caps are hideous, I wouldn't say the board looks good because of them.


----------



## ch_123

The original ones with the PBT caps looked swish, too bad the caps scratch too easily


----------



## Scrappy

That poker needs to either be blank or all laser engraved with no fill.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looking at all these poker pics makes me want to get a HHKB more.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13731608*
> Looking at all these poker pics makes me want to get a HHKB more.


Same but they are sooooo expensive


----------



## godofdeath

buy used off geekhack


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, got mine for $170 at GH.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Here is my Deck Legend Ice Keyboard with Cherry MX Black Switches.

I apologize for the poor picture quality. I'm not a photographer by any means.

I probably should have dusted it as well. I had no idea there was that much dust until the flash of my camera hit it hahaha.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13733662*
> Here is my Deck Legend Ice Keyboard with Cherry MX Black Switches.
> 
> I apologize for the poor picture quality. I'm not a photographer by any means.
> 
> I probably should have dusted it as well. I had no idea there was that much dust until the flash of my camera hit it hahaha.


Not a fan of their font but I am a fan of just about everything else on those keyboards.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13733685*
> Not a fan of their font but I am a fan of just about everything else on those keyboards.


The font took some getting used to. But I hardly look down at it when typing anyway hahah. Only when I'm playing something like Starcraft 2 and lose track of where my hands are.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13733662*
> Here is my Deck Legend Ice Keyboard with Cherry MX Black Switches.
> 
> I apologize for the poor picture quality. I'm not a photographer by any mean.


Added and your pictures look fine.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13733754*
> Added and your pictures look fine.


hahah thanks. I took a little over 30 to try and get those shots hahaha.


----------



## Scrappy

Any ETA on those Black on Black keycaps over at tankguys?


----------



## reaper~

^ Afraid you'll have to wait until their next shipment.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13731608*
> Looking at all these poker pics makes me want to get a HHKB more.


The Topre caps also scratch quite easily unfortunately.

However, in just about every regard except price, the HHKB is a better keyboard than the Poker.


----------



## runeazn

the poker is meant to be a value model of mechanical keyboards..


----------



## frizo

My OCN Ducky came in today (Brown w/PBT). So far I love it.



http://imgur.com/D54Q8




http://imgur.com/7xJF6


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13753657*
> My OCN Ducky came in today (Brown w/PBT). So far I love it.


seems as though from your picture that the number keys and the ones with the letters are like 2 different colors one is more grey lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13753657*
> My OCN Ducky came in today (Brown w/PBT). So far I love it.


Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13753756*
> seems as though from your picture that the number keys and the ones with the letters are like 2 different colors one is more grey lol


They look the same to me... but then again, my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## ehume

I've been trudging through Google, looking for the right mix of features in a kb. Thought I'd ask here.

I'd like a mechanical feel without the clicky clacky noise.
I'd like it backlit, but not tacky. With preferably a soft white backlighting.
I prefer longer cables.

I'm used to a 1997 Dell RT7D5JTW. The spacebar's getting picky. Stick with these, or get a mechanical - with the features I want? If the latter, which kb?

Thanks.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13754580*
> I've been trudging through Google, looking for the right mix of features in a kb. Thought I'd ask here.
> 
> I'd like a mechanical feel without the clicky clacky noise.
> I'd like it backlit, but not tacky. With preferably a soft white backlighting.
> I prefer longer cables.
> 
> I'm used to a 1997 Dell RT7D5JTW. The spacebar's getting picky. Stick with these, or get a mechanical - with the features I want? If the latter, which kb?
> 
> Thanks.


with white lighting you will either have to mod or get a deck legend keyboard


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13754679*
> with white lighting you will either have to mod or get a deck legend keyboard


How are deck legend keyboards in terms of quality?


----------



## csm725

Very very good. Very very good.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13754679*
> with white lighting you will either have to mod or get a deck legend keyboard


Or wait for Ducky Shine. CC said that they might be getting some (if not the next round then maybe the one after).


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Oh nah. I might have been talking about something else, but depending on how Ducky responds to us we should be able to get it at the very least before the end of the year, also depending on what happens with the space bar (since it's part of the rebranding and all). We had a little communication breakdown about it in the first place so I'm not as confident this time around, but we are bettering our relationship with the company as we go, so it's something to look forward to.


----------



## reaper~

^ Ok, Deck Ice Legend it is then.









Btw, I just got this from Tankguys.

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05594.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05599.jpg] 
[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Ducky/DSC05601.jpg]
 [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05608.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05612.jpg]
 [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05613.jpg]


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13754805*
> Or wait for Ducky Shine. CC said that they might be getting some (if not the next round then maybe the one after).


that blue unless they making a white version


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13754786*
> How are deck legend keyboards in terms of quality?


"This rugged, splash-proof keyboard is the standard in fire trucks, squad cars and rescue vehicles throughout the world."

"Your Price: $335.00"

Gack!

Well, they had them at Performance PC's for $180 - 190. But they're all sold out.


----------



## csm725

more like $150-200


----------



## pewter77

First mechanical keyboard ah yea!
Sorry for the poor quality all i have is a moto droid camera in low lighting atm.
One of the overclock.net ducky's with pbt caps and brown switches.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13755068*
> "This rugged, splash-proof keyboard is the standard in fire trucks, squad cars and rescue vehicles throughout the world."
> 
> "Your Price: $335.00"
> 
> Gack!
> 
> Well, they had them at Performance PC's for $180 - 190. But they're all sold out.


Heh, more than a few of us are actually typing on $300+ keyboards right now. Welcome to the world of mechanical keyboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewter77;13755088*
> First mechanical keyboard ah yea!
> Sorry for the poor quality all i have is a moto droid camera in low lighting atm.
> One of the overclock.net ducky's with pbt caps and brown switches.


Added.


----------



## godofdeath

with the keycaps and mods and tools i cant be like 300 for a filco lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13755068*
> "This rugged, splash-proof keyboard is the standard in fire trucks, squad cars and rescue vehicles throughout the world."
> 
> "Your Price: $335.00"
> 
> Gack!
> 
> Well, they had them at Performance PC's for $180 - 190. But they're all sold out.


Wait...what? It's $176 for the Frost Tactile (model I own) and it sounds a lot like what you want.
Mechanical
Tactile
Soft "clack" noise on it (when you bottom out or when a key snaps back up fully.)
White back-lighting

The back-light is controllable over 8 levels (0 = Off - 7 = Full Brightness), and Deck's warranty supports modding too. So you can change just about anything on the keyboard besides the PCB/Switches (but you can change the LEDs) and you are still in warranty.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13758540*
> Wait...what? It's $176 for the Frost Tactile (model I own) and it sounds a lot like what you want.
> Mechanical
> Tactile
> Soft "clack" noise on it (when you bottom out or when a key snaps back up fully.)
> White back-lighting
> 
> The back-light is controllable over 8 levels (0 = Off - 7 = Full Brightness), and Deck's warranty supports modding too. So you can change just about anything on the keyboard besides the PCB/Switches (but you can change the LEDs) and you are still in warranty.


"This product will be in stock on Friday 01 July, 2011."

How loud is the clacking sound?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13759413*
> "This product will be in stock on Friday 01 July, 2011."
> 
> How loud is the clacking sound?


Should be a little louder than brown but still quieter than those stupid blues


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13759413*
> "This product will be in stock on Friday 01 July, 2011."
> 
> How loud is the clacking sound?


Honestly it's not that loud. It's a deeper pitch/tone than a Filco or a Ducky (because of the different keycap construction.)

The nice thing about a Deck too, is the keycaps show very little wear except on the spacebar.

The downside, is that some keys have uneven backlighting due to the use of only 1 LED.
The longer keys (ENTER, Backspace, Shift, & CAPS) all have that look (to slightly different degrees) though it's not bad. It sill looks good overall.

Once you get used to the keys feel you won't bottom out often (I still do on the space bar, but they've yet to make a space bar heavy enough to defeat my thumbs.) Thus no clack. Like I said, I only bottom out on the space bar.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Honestly it's not that loud. It's a deeper pitch/tone than a Filco or a Ducky (because of the different keycap construction.)

The nice thing about a Deck too, is the keycaps show very little wear except on the spacebar.

The downside, is that some keys have uneven backlighting due to the use of only 1 LED. 
The longer keys (ENTER, Backspace, Shift, & CAPS) all have that look (to slightly different degrees) though it's not bad. It sill looks good overall.

Once you get used to the keys feel you won't bottom out often (I still do on the space bar, but they've yet to make a space bar heavy enough to defeat my thumbs.) Thus no clack. Like I said, I only bottom out on the space bar.


Very cool.

Does anyone know about the Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent?

I really like how Deck explains their Cherry key switches (here).

What about other brands? Zowie, for example?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13760464*
> Very cool.
> 
> Does anyone know about the Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent?
> 
> I really like how Deck explains their Cherry key switches (here).
> 
> What about other brands? Zowie, for example?


Das keyboards are solid.

The Zowie board is also good, though it's nylon keycaps may not be as durable as some of the other boards offerings. They've yet to be extensively tested.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Very cool.

Does anyone know about the Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent?

I really like how Deck explains their Cherry key switches (here).

What about other brands? Zowie, for example?


zowie uses pom keycaps which says lower quality.

if you want to have it i am not going to stop you, it isnt that bad.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runeazn;13760536*
> zowie uses pom keycaps which says lower quality.
> 
> if you want to have it i am not going to stop you, it isnt that bad.


But their webpage is just painful to look at


----------



## runeazn

That why i said i wont stop you. The website does.
Oh yeah when i looked on my iphone i thought that you edited my pom caps in your quote to porn rofl. Typed this on my iphon


----------



## godofdeath

got this baby for like 6-8 bucks weeee

just the one i wanted too, cheaper than what was on ebay previously from HK

its a genovation 630-21

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=200609764193&si=Mq7JgdRLioEwiY01bo3QNHmjkZY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

the page moved the usb cable to the other side









yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice score. That looks like a terrific deal you got there. Sure is a lot less than what I paid for mine.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13778690*
> ^ Nice score. That looks like a terrific deal you got there. Sure is a lot less than what I paid for mine.


That darn Filco label....and you shipping from Taiwan


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, I'm a Filco fanboy. lol


----------



## Scrappy

They're very nice board but honestly for a numpad I'd just pick one up for $10, don't really need mech there.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13778703*
> That darn Filco label....and you shipping from Taiwan


lol he got it shipped from ny via me


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, group-buy ftw!


----------



## Xyphyr

Just got my Razer Blackwidow Ultimate today, still gotta get used to the feel, I upgraded from this.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Say goodbye to my white filco.

It'll be shipped out tomorrow. I don't think I would be sad to see an item of material existence go.


----------



## godofdeath

black switches are so springy


----------



## Scrappy

They felt mushy to me, hated typing on black.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think mushy is the proper term







. I could understand why someone wouldn't like typing on them though.

My mom is starting to get used to them, she didn't like them at first. Could be an acquired taste.


----------



## godofdeath

give them til the end of the week

if i dont like them another mod it will be


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13760464*
> Very cool.
> 
> Does anyone know about the Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent?
> 
> I really like how Deck explains their Cherry key switches (here).
> 
> What about other brands? Zowie, for example?


I have that exact keyboard. I am a huge fan of brown switches, and the feel and build quality of the das is top.
If you are a student you get a huge discount as well.
If you bottom out the keys there is still a notable clack sound, but its not too loud and as you get more accustomed to the board you will bottom out the keys less.


----------



## Choopy!

Swapped my tenkeyless with cherry blues for a Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Browns. So far I really dig it, although the one with blues was also really nice.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Sooner or later you may feel bored with browns and would like to use the blues again. Or maybe try something else. I'm shipping my browns away as I write, for another vari weight topre.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Sooner or later you may feel bored with browns and would like to use the blues again. Or maybe try something else. I'm shipping my browns away as I write, for another vari weight topre.


or you might do what I do and go mod them lolll


----------



## Tatakai All

One more day until I finally understand all the hype around mech keyboards. My OCN Ducky (ABS browns) comes in tomorrow and I can't wait, although I've been hearing a lot about the caps wearing out. Hopefully this isn't the case because I opted out of getting a UB9L for the Ducky.


----------



## magna224

Well I "accidentally" ordered another keyboard. Looks like ill be getting a noppoo mini in the mail.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13794348*
> Well I "accidentally" ordered another keyboard. Looks like ill be getting a noppoo mini in the mail.


Man i hate that. Once i tripped, slipped, and ordered a pair of beyerdynamics.


----------



## Modus

Got my KBC Poker black


















this thing is tiny...I mean REALLLY tiny. was kinda surprised when i opened the box.


----------



## Scrappy

Yup PCB with a backplate switches and keycaps


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Hey Reaper, can you update the top post for me, I sold the Poker and now I have a Ducky Year of the Tiger with cherry blues.
I'm loving this board.


----------



## Segovax

Noppoo Choc Mini on it's way to me... along with a set of geek hack doubleshots.










I also have an OCN Ducky 9008 with browns, a Das Ultimate S with blues, a Deck Legend Fire with blacks, and an ABS M1. A lot of these are going to market though. I think I'm going to stick my Noppoo Choc Mini with blacks and my 9008 with browns. Depending on whether OCN/Tank Guys replace my 9008 keys I will use my doubleshots on one of the boards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


Hey Reaper, can you update the top post for me, I sold the Poker and now I have a Ducky Year of the Tiger with cherry blues.
I'm loving this board.










Done.


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey guys, I finally got a mechanical keyboard which is the DK 9008-G2 ABS Browns OCN version. I'm so incredible stoked right now and honestly don't know why I haven't gone and gotten a mech board sooner. I literally can't stop typing! It's like I just learned how to all over again. After this post I'll probably hit up one of those typing test websites and just go at it for hours, no joke! I'm finally ready to be apart of this awesome club. How bout it guys? Oh and sorry about the pics, my sister nabbed my only 2 cam's while she was visiting and I'm only left with my regular 3G iphone to take pics with.

*Warning:* The quality of the pictures you are about to see are at best shudder inducing and should this be any other situation, immediately destroyed. Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## magna224

^ Nice, congratulations.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13804240*
> Hey guys, I finally got a mechanical keyboard which is the DK 9008-G2 ABS Browns OCN version. I'm so incredible stoked right now and honestly don't know why I haven't gone and gotten a mech board sooner. I literally can't stop typing! It's like I just learned how to all over again. After this post I'll probably hit up one of those typing test websites and just go at it for hours, no joke! I'm finally ready to be apart of this awesome club. How bout it guys? Oh and sorry about the pics, my sister nabbed my only 2 cam's while she was visiting and I'm only left with my regular 3G iphone to take pics with.


Congrats! I still remember my first mech keyboard. It rekindled my love to type all over again.









Your pics are fine and I'll add you in little bit (watching Sanctum right now lol).


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks!







Also, I might have to look into this "Sanctum". Is it any good?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13804416*
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I might have to look into this "Sanctum". Is it any good?


So far so good. It's supposedly based on a true event (IMDb link).


----------



## gl0ry

Got my Das Professional Silent (MX Browns) today!

I love this keyboard so much.

The glossy finish looks really nice in person, but it does pick up finger prints of course and under the light you can see it.


----------



## grassh0ppa

you get a nice little microfibre cloth to wipe it away though


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13804240*
> Hey guys, I finally got a mechanical keyboard which is the DK 9008-G2 ABS Browns OCN version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;13805270*
> Got my Das Professional Silent (MX Browns) today!


Both are added.


----------



## gl0ry

By the way, since I'm new to mechanical keyboards... is it just me or is the repeat rate insanely fast? Not that it's a bad thing, but man if I hold a key down it goes about 2x as fast as my old USB keyboard.

Using ps/2 by the way.


----------



## Crazy9000

Key repeat rate is controlled by windows.


----------



## ch_123

It's controlled by the OS I believe. All the keyboard does is send a make signal when a key is pressed, and a break when its released.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13825841*
> It's controlled by the OS I believe. All the keyboard does is send a make signal when a key is pressed, and a break when its released.


Yep. See your options for windows here.


----------



## gl0ry

It's always been set to the fastest repeat rate when I used my logitech g11, but maybe it's just because the keys are more responsive now that I'm noticing it, or it was being controlled by the logitech software instead of o/s and I never noticed.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Can my black widow joins?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13826914*
> Can my black widow joins?


Of course. Added.


----------



## Dissentience

Got my Das Professional S (MX Blues) today. It is nice!
Excuse the cellphone pic


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Dissentience

Wow, I think that's the fastest I've ever been added to a club








This thing is a breeze to type on!


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Yep. See your options for windows here.


Ah, Windows. That thing I only ever see in work


----------



## ch_123

My project with my 122-key (well, 121 after the ANSI conversion) Model F is close to completion. I have successfully adapted it with a crude adapter. I intend on concealing the adapter inside the keyboard and have a USB cable come out of it, just waiting for parts to make that possible. Also waiting for some new keycaps before finalizing the exact layout. (current one is a bit of a mockup, especially on the numpad)










The sad thing is that this will not be the most ridiculous keyboard I buy this summer with my new-found disposable income...


----------



## ChoboGuy

My guhfwen approves of my addiction


















I have a Filco majestouch-1 87key MX Blue added to my collection now so I'll try to get pics up whenever I can


----------



## Scrappy

^ lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


My guhfwen approves of my addiction










Hey, you didn't give me one of those when I went to drop off the keyboard.







Anyway, please post some pics of that Filco when you have the time so I can officially add it to the list.


----------



## Starman27

I'm about to pull the trigger on a das professional silent. With the student discount it's $108, is this the best bet for a keyboard at that price for me? I game a lot, and do a good bit of programming, chatting, and general typing. So basically a good all around board. Ordering tomorrow, so just wanted to ask first. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissentience

I'd go for it, I love mine! I've never tried the browns (silent) but I like the feel of the blues.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I'm about to pull the trigger on a das professional silent. With the student discount it's $108, is this the best bet for a keyboard at that price for me? I game a lot, and do a good bit of programming, chatting, and general typing. So basically a good all around board. Ordering tomorrow, so just wanted to ask first. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


it really depends if you want silence or not and whether you want somewhat softer switches


----------



## Modus

new camera, proper photo


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice. How do you like the Poker black so far?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


new camera, proper photo











its a lovely little thing innit?


----------



## magna224

While you were all on the poker fever I was still catching up and ordered a choc mini. I couldn't bring myself to fork out the rest of the money for the poker. Wonder when it will arrive...

I ordered MX black switches by the way. I'm not a fan of tactile cherry switches. Although I have yet to try a crisp new clear; that might change my mind.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13863721*
> While you were all on the poker fever I was still catching up and ordered a choc mini. I couldn't bring myself to fork out the rest of the money for the poker. Wonder when it will arrive...
> 
> I ordered MX black switches by the way. I'm not a fan of tactile cherry switches. Although I have yet to try a crisp new clear; that might change my mind.


Clear is tactile
Why didn't you get choc full instead of the mini


----------



## magna224

I am currently using a G80 and a Focus 2001 as my daily drivers. I am replacing the G80 for the Noppoo because I need something that actually fits on the keyboard rack. As you can see it is slightly cramped. The G80 hangs off the rack and still covers about 1/3 of my mousepad. There is not even enough room for me to use the Model M with my laptop. =,(


----------



## Starman27

Woo, just ordered my das professional silent. Anyone know about how long I'll have to wait to get it, are they prompt on shipping?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Woo, just ordered my das professional silent. Anyone know about how long I'll have to wait to get it, are they prompt on shipping?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I got my board in about 4 days from Das.


----------



## Starman27

Hope I get it before the weekend









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Hope I get it before the weekend









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


You probably should. They ship pretty fast and it's before 5 PM on a Tuesday.


----------



## godofdeath

well they usually give your tracking which gives you a an ETA


----------



## Starman27

Haven't gotten it yet, but good to know.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starman27

Estimated delivery 20-23


----------



## magna224

My delivery estimate is the 17th but it was in California yesterday and the last time I got something form cali it only took 2 days. So mabey tomorrow? *fingers crossed*


----------



## slytown

Guess what came today.




























OCN Ducky Gen 2 ABS MX Browns. Thanks Tankguys. Very fast delivery and good service.


----------



## magna224

Sweet! Enjoy your new keyboard. How are you liking it? 
Your setup looks awesome btw.


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


Sweet! Enjoy your new keyboard. How are you liking it? 
Your setup looks awesome btw.


Feels good. I noticed the shift keys are a little stiffer and the replacement caps are a little beafier. Anyone testify that the WASD keycaps are PBTs and not ABS. The rest of my keys feel lighter and thinner.

This thing is a dream to type on and I can double tap really fast. Don't feel any fatigue yet. Maybe I won't.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


Feels good. I noticed the shift keys are a little stiffer and the replacement caps are a little beafier. Anyone testify that the WASD keycaps are PBTs and not ABS. The rest of my keys feel lighter and thinner.

This thing is a dream to type on and I can double tap really fast. Don't feel any fatigue yet. Maybe I won't.


if the wasd feel smooth shouldnt it be abs then?


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13883668*
> if the wasd feel smooth shouldnt it be abs then?


Maybe just the WASDs are bigger to offset them for FPS games. They are smooth, so I'm guessing ABS.


----------



## Tator Tot

The WSAD Replacement keycaps are ABS; they're the same as the ones you get with Filco or Das keyboards (just not Green like the Das ones)


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;13883643*
> Feels good. I noticed the shift keys are a little stiffer and the replacement caps are a little beafier. Anyone testify that the WASD keycaps are PBTs and not ABS. The rest of my keys feel lighter and thinner.
> 
> This thing is a dream to type on and I can double tap really fast. Don't feel any fatigue yet. Maybe I won't.


You will not feel any fatigue because unlike a rubber dome where you have to constantly apply a large force to keep the pads engaged, the brown switches require very little force after the switch is engaged.







. My fingers thanked me for getting a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ehume

Review of Five Mechanical-Switch Keyboards. Out June 13. Please forgive me if it's already posted.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Review of Five Mechanical-Switch Keyboards. Out June 13. Please forgive me if it's already posted.


Yep, it has been duly noted elsewhere.


----------



## ChoboGuy

A little late, but ended deciding to make a typing clip of my Filco! I still really want the leather wristrest...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I cringe every time some one bottoms out.


----------



## willian309

Leopold FC200R Brown Switches


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.

Edit: also there's a group buy over at Geekhack for Noppoo Choc Mini in case anyone interested. He's a trusted seller and spearheaded another group buy prior (for PLU ML-87).

Here's what the Noppoo looks like (for those that hasn't seen one yet







):


----------



## ChoboGuy

^ I would get that for portability.. but I've already spent so much money on keyboards over such a short period of time


----------



## Boyboyd

I like how there's no gap between the F row and the number row. I don't like to see wasted space. Most of the reason why I got a tenkeyless.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13929587*
> I like how there's no gap between the F row and the number row. I don't like to see wasted space. Most of the reason why I got a tenkeyless.


The Choc Mini Poo whatever is nice however I read many issues about questionable build quality.


----------



## jadawgis732

Can you add my Das Professional Model S Silent to the list. It's not here yet. Anyone have any opinions as to how it'll match up to my SS 7G?


----------



## reaper~

^ Sure. Please be sure to post some pics here after you received the keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm still trying to figure out if I want a KBC Poker or a Noppoo Choc Mini 82


----------



## webwit

That's easy. Both.


----------



## reaper~

^ Haha, webwit is right. Get both!

But if I have to choose just one, I'd take the Poker over Noppoo any day. I just like the size and the layout of the Poker better.


----------



## Tator Tot

I look at the Choc Mini and I think "I love the way you look" but I also feel like I would enjoy the poker.

I think I'm probably gonna get a KBC-Poker with Reds and a Choc Mini with blues.


----------



## ehume

So where can we get an overview of KBC keyboards? As usual, I'm looking for a 106+ backlit mechanical with MX Cherry Browns or Clears.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I look at the Choc Mini and I think "I love the way you look" but I also feel like I would enjoy the poker.

I think I'm probably gonna get a KBC-Poker with Reds and a Choc Mini with blues.


You will not regret the Poker. Solid little puppy.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


So where can we get an overview of KBC keyboards? As usual, I'm looking for a 106+ backlit mechanical with MX Cherry Browns or Clears.


There's not English site, but KBC only has two models; a standard 104 key board and the Poker that everyone raves about.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13930112*
> I'm still trying to figure out if I want a KBC Poker or a Noppoo Choc Mini 82


HHKB

Man, such an easy dilemma.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;13935394*
> HHKB
> 
> Man, such an easy dilemma.


Well that is more than a Poker or Choc Mini combined.


----------



## csm725

I need nice WASD keys. I heard bad things about the printing on the Filco lavenders.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13938906*
> I need nice WASD keys. I heard bad things about the printing on the Filco lavenders.


Most of them will eventually fade. Perhaps it's better to get ones without the letters (blank WASD set).


----------



## magna224

I got it a few days ago and still all I have is this bad picture. I love it so far my only complaint is the backspace makes noise and feels weird.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13938814*
> Well that is more than a Poker or Choc Mini combined.


Good alternative to buying both so.


----------



## csm725

hhkb > poker > choc poo


----------



## magna224

How do I take the backspace key off on this noppoo mini? Its way easier on my other cherry boards.


----------



## csm725

probly due to crappy stabilizers... read up on some guides on how to remove space bars on geekhack


----------



## magna224

Spacebars are easy this is different.


----------



## gl0ry

I had uploaded my Das a couple weeks ago, but that's gone now. I want to join the club with my Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless!


----------



## magna224

How much better would you say it is than the das?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13941014*
> How much better would you say it is than the das?


I don't really know if I can say that it's better. They're both very good keyboards, but what it really boils down to is preference.

I like the keycaps a lot more obviously because of the way they're printed. I like that the housing isn't glossy.. I had to wipe the keyboard off constantly when I had the das. I like that the level adjustment has rubber feet on it so that it is 100% stable (this thing doesn't even budge in the slightest bit, where as my das could still from time to time budge).

There's little nuances that the Filco has that make it a little more unique than the Das one. But in terms of typing performance they're both the same really. Both have good construction and quality.


----------



## Starman27

Just got my das professional silent in the mail today. Had to bring it to work to open it, but using it now and I love it.

View attachment 216210


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

1. What is HHKB?

2. It the Das Professional Silent quieter than the Deck Legend Frost (MX Cherry Clear switches)?

3. The "RAZER Black USB Wired BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard" is on sale at New Egg for $99.99 with free shipping, using promo code EMCYTZT549, today only. What kind of switches does this kb use?


----------



## RallyMaster

The Razer Blackwidows use Cherry MX Blues.


----------



## subnet

1. HHKB stands for Happy Hacking Keyboard
e.g.









2. The DAS Silent Pro uses Cherry MX Browns -

The comparison from the guide here seems to indicate Browns will be quieter:

*Cherry MX Brown Switches*








*Type:* Tactile Switch
*Link:* Datasheet
*Tactile:* Yes
*Clicky:* No
*Actuation Force:* 45g (55g Peak Force) (Force Diagram)
*Key Travel:* 2mm to actuation, 4mm to bottom
Cherry MX Brown switches are considered a middle ground between typing and "gaming" switches. They have a light, tactile feel half way through the key press that lets you know the switch has activated. This gives you an indication of what you can release the switch. The switch is considered a middle ground because the reset point & actuation point are close enough together than you can "float" at that point, enabling you to double tap faster.

As a note: this switch actually has a peak force of 55G, it is 45G at the point of actuation. This is due to the design of the Cherry switch itself.

*Cherry MX Clear Switches*








*Type:* Tactile Switch
*Link:* Datasheet
*Tactile:* Yes
*Clicky:* No
*Actuation Force:* 55g (65G peak force) (Force Diagram)
*Key Travel:* 2mm to actuation, 4mm to bottom
Cherry MX Clear switches have often been called "stiffer browns" though some users note that they have more of a tactile feel than browns do. This really can be a subjective topic, though this is another switch that could be considered "ballanced." The force required is comparable to most rubber dome keyboards, with a nice tactile feedback to tell you the key has actuated. These switches are harder to find on keyboards.

3. Razer Black widows use Cherry MX Blue (Tactile/Clicky/Noisy).


----------



## ehume

Thanks for the wonderful explication, subnet. +rep.


----------



## ehume

Cherry makes their own keyboards. How are they?

And how can I figure out which ones have MX Brown or MX Clear keys?


----------



## Starman27

Remove the keycaps and look at the switches. They are named after their color.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13946084*
> Cherry makes their own keyboards. How are they?
> 
> And how can I figure out which ones have MX Brown or MX Clear keys?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starman27;13946351*
> Remove the keycaps and look at the switches. They are named after their color.


I want to know the color before I buy one.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13946084*
> Cherry makes their own keyboards. How are they?


You can check them out here. I only own one Cherry keyboard so I'm not gonna comment on that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13946591*
> I want to know the color before I buy one.


Usually there is some kind of indicator which switch that particular keyboard uses. Let us know which one you're interested in and I'm sure someone can tell you what type of switches it has.


----------



## magna224

From my experience the build quality is kind of cheap they are really light. They difinately pack the most performance for their price though. The pos g80s can be had new for cheap and have NKRO and doubleshots sometimes as well as a bunch of relegendable programable keys and touchpads and card readers and things like that.


----------



## waar

does the kbc poker play nice with OS X? thinking of pulling the trigger as bday present for myself


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet;13945075*
> 1. HHKB stands for Happy Hacking Keyboard
> e.g.


I must have this...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;13947616*
> does the kbc poker play nice with OS X? thinking of pulling the trigger as bday present for myself


yes


----------



## reaper~

My grey-on-white keycaps set came in yesterday, just got a chance to put them one this morning.

You can see my first mech keyboard there on top left (Filco "Otaku" browns) and the one I'm switching the keycaps is Filco TKL blues:

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05685.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05684.jpg]

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05688.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05691.jpg]

All done!

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05702.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05707.jpg]

For those that might be interested, here's the link to group buy thread. The shipping was fast considered it came all the way from HK (took around 5 - 6 business days via DHL). One of the boxes was a little beat up but the keycaps inside were ok.

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/key%20caps/DSC05663.jpg]

The quality of the keycaps themselves are top notch. Highly recommended if you're tired of the same all black look or your keys are getting shiny.









Edit: some new KBC orange keycaps from mmmty:

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/key%20caps/DSC05738.jpg]


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13948779*
> I must have this...


Say no to your temptations.


----------



## Boyboyd

No. If I ever find a white HHKB I will be buying it. Even if i have to sell some of the things I have lying around.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13955266*
> Say no to your temptations.


Sounds like a group therapy or an AA meeting. lol 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13955450*
> No. If I ever find a white HHKB I will be buying it. Even if i have to sell some of the things I have lying around.


Go for it. Give in to temptation.









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/HHKB/DSC05534.jpg]


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13953618*
> My grey-on-white keycaps set came in yesterday, just got a chance to put them one this morning.
> 
> You can see my first mech keyboard there on top left (Filco "Otaku" browns) and the one I'm switching the keycaps is Filco TKL blues:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05685.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05684.jpg]
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05688.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05691.jpg]
> 
> All done!
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05702.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Filcos/DSC05707.jpg]
> 
> For those that might be interested, here's the link to group buy thread. The shipping was fast considered it came all the way from HK (took around 5 - 6 business days via DHL). One of the boxes was a little beat up but the keycaps inside were ok.
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/key%20caps/DSC05663.jpg]
> 
> The quality of the keycaps themselves are top notch. Highly recommended if you're tired of the same all black look or your keys are getting shiny.


This is gosu... nice color scheme man
+rep


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks and I was bored.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Haha it's inspiring me to think of creative ways to customize my Filco..

I ordered my Filco wristrest a few days ago from armygroup. Does anyone know how long it usually takes for their products to ship to the US? I also have my artisan hien and deathadder BE coming in the mail so I'm super stoked. I'll make sure to snap some pics of my setup when everything arrives, of course


----------



## RallyMaster

The more I dig into the whole mechanical keyboard thing, the more I feel like it's rather similar to my headphone hobby. It first starts with an entry level keyboard which is analogous to getting your first good pair of headphones (in my case, the JVC HA-RX700). Then you move up and buy a better keyboard that has a different feel to it (e.g. MX Blue Razer Blackwidow to a MX Brown Das Silent) and is better quality. Eventually, you have four or five keyboards sitting around, just like I have three or four headphones sitting around.

I do feel like there's a lot less variety in keyboards than there is in headphones though.


----------



## ChoboGuy

^ Those were my first pair of headphones too









IMO I think that there is a wide variety of keyboards out there to keep a hobbyist occupied for a pretty long time. Keyboards are underrated.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;13956231*
> The more I dig into the whole mechanical keyboard thing, the more I feel like it's rather similar to my headphone hobby. It first starts with an entry level keyboard which is analogous to getting your first good pair of headphones (in my case, the JVC HA-RX700). Then you move up and buy a better keyboard that has a different feel to it (e.g. MX Blue Razer Blackwidow to a MX Brown Das Silent) and is better quality. Eventually, you have four or five keyboards sitting around, just like I have three or four headphones sitting around.
> 
> I do feel like there's a lot less variety in keyboards than there is in headphones though.


Many peripherals are like this. Monitors have quite a bit of variety too. Not educated on headphones really, but I could say at least the same amount.

Too bad I've not seen too many people who obsess over collecting monitors. Though if I had the money, I would.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13951298*
> yes


Good, now I just have to wait for this guy to answer his PM on geekhack because his is cheaper than eBay.


----------



## magna224

I think you have quite a bit of variety in keyboards.

You have MX switches: Blue, black, red, clear, brown, white. Then the ML switch. The ALPS switches: Blue, White, Cream, Pink, Green, Black and a few simplified switches. Then various switches like the acer, Monterey, BS, Space Invaders. There are more I don't even know too! Plenty of variety to keep me going for a while though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13956922*
> I think you have quite a bit of variety in keyboards.
> 
> You have MX switches: Blue, black, red, clear, brown, white. Then the ML switch. The ALPS switches: Blue, White, Cream, Pink, Green, Black and a few simplified switches. Then various switches like the acer, Monterey, BS, Space Invaders. There are more I don't even know too! Plenty of variety to keep me going for a while though.


You forgot Topre







.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13956922*
> I think you have quite a bit of variety in keyboards.
> 
> You have MX switches: Blue, black, red, clear, brown, white. Then the ML switch. The ALPS switches: Blue, White, Cream, Pink, Green, Black and *a few simplified switches*. Then various switches like the acer, Monterey, BS, Space Invaders. There are more I don't even know too! Plenty of variety to keep me going for a while though.


*laughs uncontrollably*

Oh you.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13956922*
> I think you have quite a bit of variety in keyboards.
> 
> You have MX switches: Blue, black, red, clear, brown, white. Then the ML switch. The ALPS switches: Blue, White, Cream, Pink, Green, Black and a few simplified switches. Then various switches like the acer, Monterey, BS, Space Invaders. There are more I don't even know too! Plenty of variety to keep me going for a while though.


It is a lot harder to find though. It feels like there's less of a market for keyboards than there is for headphones.


----------



## Garyx24

Just got the razer black widow ultimate today.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;13957220*
> Just got the razer black widow ultimate today.


Post some pics so I can add ya.


----------



## Garyx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13957465*
> Post some pics so I can add ya.


http://twitpic.com/5ey0wb


----------



## Starman27

I posted mine a few days ago and haven't been added to the club yet.

http://www.overclock.net/13941667-post2925.html


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;13957603*
> http://twitpic.com/5ey0wb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starman27;13957712*
> I posted mine a few days ago and haven't been added to the club yet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13941667-post2925.html


Sorry. Probably missed it or something. You both are now added.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13946784*
> You can check them out here. I only own one Cherry keyboard so I'm not gonna comment on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually there is some kind of indicator which switch that particular keyboard uses. Let us know which one you're interested in and I'm sure someone can tell you what type of switches it has.


I found that page earlier and couldn't figure out how to use it. The only way I found an MX brown G80 3000, for example, was to do a Goggle search for it. The Cherry page seems bizarre.


----------



## reaper~

^ Based on what I've seen you posted, I think a Filco Majestouch with brown switches would be perfect for you. The only thing is it doesn't have backlights.

Here's the link to one on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Keyboard-FKBN104M-EB2/dp/B004VKUSG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308713769&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard FKBN104M/EB2: Keyboard Co UK[/URL]

Either that or an OCN Ducky with brown switches but I would wait until TT sorted out the premature fading legends on this batch first.


----------



## Grief

Das S uses MX brown switches, I am typing on it right now


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13959001*
> Das S uses MX brown switches, I am typing on it right now


You're already on the spreadsheet (it's in alphabetical order).


----------



## waar

well, i should have a kbc poker with mx brown on the way this week. hopefully it comes before my bday.

really wanted one with blue switches but none on ebay and the only one up for sale on gh was a preorder from the imav batch that looks like it's taking its time to get to him


----------



## RallyMaster

It's here and so far, it's not as annoying as I thought it would be. Going to go write me some code soon.

Razer Blackwidow Regular. This is going to be my office keyboard for a few days.


----------



## Boyboyd

Sometimes I miss my blackwidow. I really liked it.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13963633*
> Sometimes I miss my blackwidow. I really liked it.


Exactly what happened to me. So I bought another one.


----------



## Boyboyd

I really can't remember why I sold mine. I think i wanted a tenkeyless.


----------



## waar

I'm used to tenkeyless now. Tried using my rosewill rk9000 and it seemed so big. I need to find a tenkeyless with mx blues in otaku


----------



## Ijoy

Filco Majestouch "otaku" NKRO with cherry mx blues


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13959057*
> You're already on the spreadsheet (it's in alphabetical order).


I know, that guy wanted browns so I recommended a das.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;13964939*
> Filco Majestouch "otaku" NKRO with cherry mx blues.


Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13965329*
> I know, that guy wanted browns so I recommended a das.


I thought you wanted me to add you to spreadsheet or something. lol Oh well, it's all good.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Full 103/4 keyboards don't work that well when you have a huge mousepad that changes the height of the surface. Hence tenkeyless keyboards work well with some of our setups.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Sure. Please be sure to post some pics here after you received the keyboard.


Lovin it.


----------



## smg_07

I found this gem in a thrift store for 3 bucks , apparently its a really good mechanical keyboard and the best thing I've ever used so far


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


Lovin it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *smg_07*


I found this gem in a thrift store for 3 bucks , apparently its a really good mechanical keyboard and the best thing I've ever used so far.










Both of you are added and nice find there, smg.


----------



## De-Zant

smg, you should really wash / clean those keycaps. They're... nasty.


----------



## webwit

Blue Montery switches. I really like these. Congrats. It's probably worth 20 to 30 times the amount you paid for it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Had the Das S Ultimate for quite some time now. Definitely the best keyboard I've ever typed on, and I dread typing on anything other than this now.

I wanna be in the club


----------



## reaper~

^ Welcome aboard!


----------



## godofdeath

das so shinyyyyy lol


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


das so shinyyyyy lol


I cleaned it to take that picture. Previously, it looked disgusting and was covered with fingerprints and such.

The struggles of a mirrored finish


----------



## murderbymodem

Does anybody know if Filco still makes the "Otaku" boards? I can't seem to find them anywhere at all, I'm guessing they're replacing them with the Ninjas?


----------



## reaper~

^ Well, at least you can still buy those blank "Otaku" keycaps and replace them yourself (link).


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13985872*
> ^ Well, at least you can still buy those blank "Otaku" keycaps and replace them yourself (link).


That's true, good point. I'll just go with the Ninja, and then I'll have those keycaps too if I ever decide I need letters on my keys.

My plan was to get an "Otaku" and then buy colored keycaps, and use the colored keycaps for the hotkeys I use in Starcraft. I'll just have to order black blank keycaps as well when I order colored ones.

Now I just have to wait for the Ninja to have an "add to cart" button on Amazon again


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Course they are going to make more otaku boards. I doubt they'd take them off the market.


----------



## webwit




----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit;13994487*


So sexeh


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Yup they were great.


----------



## reaper~

Nice pic webwit. I love those Otaku whites. Can't seem to find them these days.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

On hindsight I should've bought both blue and brown instead of just one.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smg_07;13972828*
> I found this gem in a thrift store for 3 bucks , apparently its a really good mechanical keyboard and the best thing I've ever used so far


Nice work. A well spent $3.


----------



## slytown

Reaper, can you add me.

OCN Edition Ducky 9008G2 Brown ABS


----------



## reaper~

^ Of course. Added.


----------



## Grillz9909

Replaced my ABS M1. So far, I can't believe how quiet browns are compared to the black alps in the m1. I didn't really notice anything different in games, but typing is almost effortless now.

Only two complaints: 1. the backspace key squeaks and 2. elitekeyboards doesn't sell blank wasd keys


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## waar

well my poker came in.









MX Brown switches.

now im on the hunt for one with blues.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice. Let us know how you like the Poker.


----------



## waar

well off the bat, i wish the font wasn't so big lol

but other than, i like it. have to get used to the key combos.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Some pics of my realforce for fun, enjoy







Waiting on my Filco wrist rest to arrive.. I wonder how it would look paired up with a Realforce?



















And my new DeathAdder


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;13997929*
> well off the bat, i wish the font wasn't so big lol
> 
> but other than, i like it. have to get used to the key combos.


I think there might be some PBT keycaps set for sale over at Geekhack. Might wanna check it out if you hate those big fonts. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;13997984*
> Some pics of my realforce for fun, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my Filco wrist rest to arrive.. I wonder how it would look paired up with a Realforce?


Nice pics.. as usual.







A Filco wrist rest will match up perfectly with your RF.


----------



## waar

yeah i never understood how to order the keycaps. rather confusing actually lol.

im waiting on my first GH key tho!


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13998088*
> Nice pics.. as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Filco wrist rest will match up perfectly with your RF.


Thanks, I'm glad I kept it







. Don't you have your setup as a Realforce + the wristrest right now?


----------



## reaper~

^ Yes, I did but right now I'm using Leopold FC200RT/AB. It's rotation time.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I was shopping around for a new mech yesterday and was bummed that EKB din't have the leopold tenkeyless otaku with blues. I look today....and *GASP* it's added, along with a variation with black switches:
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rcabn


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice find.







ETA 7/14


----------



## waar

yes! exactly what i wanted. blues in otaku


----------



## ch_123

Too bad that OCN wont let you put pics in your sig, would have liked to have had a few of these.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Make it into your avatar. Who cares about house anyways.

Side note: Canada post back to work legislation finally pass house, now gonna be voted in senate today. If it goes through, my realforce may finally find it's way to my doorstep.


----------



## csm725

^ Congrats! Nice job.







Get a HHKB though.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Canada post back to work legislation finally pass house, now gonna be voted in senate today. If it goes through, my realforce may finally find it's way to my doorstep.


Which one did you get? The 86u or the 87u and which color, white or black?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Make it into your avatar. Who cares about house anyways.


This calls for a definite


----------



## reaper~

Read that orange is in this year.


----------



## waar

going to have to teach me how to order some keycaps on GH reaper lol


----------



## reaper~

Check your PM.


----------



## BigT

I ordered a Noppoo choc with cherry blue keys!!! we have a postal strike in canada tho. if we are lucky it will be over early this week and i can get it soon. i will post some pics when it comes in. FULL NKRO on USB!!! does anyone else here have one. and sorry if i missed the post about it i have been out of the loop for a while. they are on ebay if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Noppoo-Mechanical...item45fb1abd4c

there is also a choc mini. looks like a solid board.


----------



## Smallville

I just ordered a Filco Ninja with brown switches on Amazon to replace my Das Ultimate (brown also). It comes in tomorrow!

By the way Reaper, where did you get those keycaps?! They look AWESOME, especially the ESC key.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigT*


I ordered a Noppoo choc with cherry blue keys!!! we have a postal strike in canada tho. if we are lucky it will be over early this week and i can get it soon. i will post some pics when it comes in. FULL NKRO on USB!!! does anyone else here have one. and sorry if i missed the post about it i have been out of the loop for a while. they are on ebay if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Noppoo-Mechanical...item45fb1abd4c

there is also a choc mini. looks like a solid board.


They are solid little keyboards for $100, some folks like the KBC Poker more though. 
It doesn't have any wasted space and build quality is pretty good. 
It doesn't work with OSX though; Linux should work just fine.

The backspace key on them is known to squeek but that's the only big downside.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


I just ordered a Filco Ninja with brown switches on Amazon to replace my Das Ultimate (brown also). It comes in tomorrow!


I also have a Ninja with Brown switches coming in tomorrow! Gotta love Amazon Prime (student trial), I ordered it late Sunday night and paid the $4 for one-day shipping.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They are solid little keyboards for $100, some folks like the KBC Poker more though. 
It doesn't have any wasted space and build quality is pretty good. 
It doesn't work with OSX though; Linux should work just fine.

The backspace key on them is known to squeek but that's the only big downside.


I'm typing on my Choc Mini right now. No squeak issues on any of the keys. My main problem with it is that they printing on the keys is so dark, that there might as well not be any. I was pretty disappointed, because some pictures of the Choc Mini make the printing look bright and vibrant, so that is what I was expecting.

Expect this (even darker than this, actually):









*Not* this:


----------



## BigT

is the full sized choc that dark too. if so i dont care. i think it actually looks cool. its half way between blank key cap and labeled.

my choc is held up because canada post had to strike. but they resumed sporting today and should be delivering tomorow. so i may get mine this week.
i really hate canada post right now!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14026005*
> I'm typing on my Choc Mini right now. No squeak issues on any of the keys. My main problem with it is that they printing on the keys is so dark, that there might as well not be any. I was pretty disappointed, because some pictures of the Choc Mini make the printing look bright and vibrant, so that is what I was expecting.


I guess your box is from an earlier batch where the legends aren't so legible. Mine is exact same way but like BigT said, I kinda like it.

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Noppoo/DSC05035.jpg]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14025200*
> By the way Reaper, where did you get those keycaps?! They look AWESOME, especially the ESC key.


From group-buy and Classifieds section over at Geekhack.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14026430*
> I guess your box is from an earlier batch where the legends aren't so legible. Mine is exact same way but like BigT said, I kinda like it.


Yep, that's what mine looks like. I'm not a fan of it. I love everything else about the board, but that just irks me. I've thought of buying new keycaps for it, but I like having the media logos on the bottom of the WASD keys, and the numbers/symbols on the bottoms of the keys for when Numlock is on.


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

Can someone link me to a website that sells filcos? I haven't been able to find any for sale. If not I guess i'll go with the Das Silent model.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOriginalCookieMonster;14026739*
> Can someone link me to a website that sells filcos? I haven't been able to find any for sale. If not I guess i'll go with the Das Silent model.


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14026747*
> Keyboard Co UK @ Amazon.com


Says it's not found.


----------



## csm725

ocn sucks w amazon...
http:// www. amazon .com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=A104717BI2VJF7
remove spaces


----------



## murderbymodem

Yeah, basically just search Filco on amazon and there are a few.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

trying to get enough money together to preorder a leopold at EKB so I can make sure that I'm not left out of the next round of stock!


----------



## docvic

hey reaper!
can you add me to this exclusive club?








cheers! loving this keyboard btw, an absolute pleasure to type on. cloud of boobs is a very accurate description.


----------



## 161029

Realforce boards are topre boards. They're a hybrid switch between mech and rubber so I guess it counts.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14029201*
> Realforce boards are topre boards. They're a hybrid switch between mech and rubber so I guess it counts.


They definitely count, I dare you to use one and not agree


----------



## docvic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14029201*
> Realforce boards are topre boards. They're a hybrid switch between mech and rubber so I guess it counts.


you're right of course







... but typing on this keyboard is so very different to typing on rubber domes; a little more in the direction of orgasmia.

i do own a filco with brown switches, fwiw, and i'm not sure which switch i prefer atm tbh...


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Alright, I fear to post this because it will probably leave to me spending more money....but what are these "mechanical" keyboards spoken of?

Edit: It looks like you all have the top page on Google for "mechanical keyboard".

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html#post6025204

My question is:

Can I get a Wireless backlit mechanical keyboard?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14029226*
> They definitely count, I dare you to use one and not agree


Does your dare include the $300 needed to purchase one? If so, I accept the challenge.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docvic;14029150*
> hey reaper!
> can you add me to this exclusive club?


Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docvic;14029150*
> cheers! loving this keyboard btw, an absolute pleasure to type on. cloud of boobs is a very accurate description.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxHack3r;14029558*
> Alright, I fear to post this because it will probably leave to me spending more money....but what are these "mechanical" keyboards spoken of?


In my sig, their is a link called "The Mechanical Keyboard Guide" click it and read.


----------



## docvic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Done!


Thanks! As for the $300 price tag.... I managed to get mine for $190 from a gentleman over at *that other forum* so I'm very happy. Is it worth it?... objectively, no. Subjectively (which is all that matters), yes absolutely.

It doesn't feel crisp or lively like the brown/blue cherry switches, but that's not the intention. It just feels supremely comfortable to type on.

Definitely an expensive habit.


----------



## waar

picked up a unicomp spacesaver, should be here this week


----------



## Smallville

I'm waiting for the FedEx guy to come so I can get my Filco Ninja already! I've been using my laptop keyboard for a day and it SUCKS!

Reaper, if you ever get bored of your set of orange keycaps, I'll buy it off you


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14037637*
> Reaper, if you ever get bored of your set of orange keycaps, I'll buy it off you


Sure but there's a group buy by qtan over at Geekhack for KBC PBT 37 key set. You should get on that ASAP before he places the order.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I have a question.

I want to get another keyboard purely for gaming but I don't know if I should get RED or BROWN switches. I own a blue and I think the tactile bump is too strong for gaming. I've also tried blacks and they're too stiff for my likings.

I haven't tried browns nor reds so I'm going to let OCN decide for me. haha.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14038277*
> Hey guys I have a question.
> 
> I want to get another keyboard purely for gaming but I don't know if I should get RED or BROWN switches. I own a blue and I think the tactile bump is too strong for gaming. I've also tried blacks and they're too stiff for my likings.
> 
> I haven't tried browns nor reds so I'm going to let OCN decide for me. haha.


Well, browns are often regarded as the "sweet spot" for someone who games alot, but also wants a good typing keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14038277*
> Hey guys I have a question.
> 
> I want to get another keyboard purely for gaming but I don't know if I should get RED or BROWN switches. I own a blue and I think the tactile bump is too strong for gaming. I've also tried blacks and they're too stiff for my likings.
> 
> I haven't tried browns nor reds so I'm going to let OCN decide for me. haha.


Reds would probably be the best if you don't really like that bump. Though the boards are expensive and very few are made for "gaming" really. As long as you don't care about gaming features though, there's full sized Filco's with red's.


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm a Filco user for life now. This board is the most solid, well-constructed keyboard I've ever had. I'm pretty sure if somebody broke into my house while I was home gaming, I could tear the board out of the USB port and beat the intruder to death with it.


----------



## Smallville

Fedex just dropped off my Filco Ninja browns about half an hour ago. The brown switches in the Filcos are much quieter than the switches in my Das. However, my space bar is very loud. Is there a way to fix that?

Add me to the list


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/

Really fun typing game. I just made it to wave 25 with 92.8% accuracy. Not bad considering I don't type correctly. I have a weird gamer style of typing where my left hand stays near WASD and my *right* (Edit: I don't have two left hands







) hand just goes all over the place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14038977*
> Fedex just dropped off my Filco Ninja browns about half an hour ago. The brown switches in the Filcos are much quieter than the switches in my Das. However, my space bar is very loud. Is there a way to fix that?
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3140/img0630rk.jpg


Ah, you got the tenkeyless huh? That makes sense, since I see you're using it with a Laptop. I got the full sized Ninja to replace my Noppoo Choc mini on my desktop, and I'll use the Choc Mini as a travel keyboard.

My spacebar is pretty loud as well, not that I mind very much.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14039013*
> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/
> 
> Really fun typing game. I just made it to wave 25 with 92.8% accuracy. Not bad considering I don't type correctly. I have a weird gamer style of typing where my left hand stays near WASD and my left hand just goes all over the place.
> 
> Ah, you got the tenkeyless huh? That makes sense, since I see you're using it with a Laptop. I got the full sized Ninja to replace my Noppoo Choc mini on my desktop, and I'll use the Choc Mini as a travel keyboard.
> 
> My spacebar is pretty loud as well, not that I mind very much.


Yeah, I got the tenkeyless to replace my Das which was too big to bring back and forth in my suitcase from my home and college.

It's weird that the Filco sounds SO quiet compared to my Das. I do like the Filco more, but I'm not use to the sound yet.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14039013*
> Really fun typing game. I just made it to wave 25 with 92.8% accuracy. Not bad considering I don't type correctly. *I have a weird gamer style of typing where my left hand stays near WASD and my left hand just goes all over the place.*


YES!

Someone else who does that. I do it because I can keep my pinky on left-shift that way. But my hand defaults to WAD left-shift. I still get 80wpm with hardly any errors though.


----------



## csm725

Wish I could afford the Filco Ninja.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14039239*
> YES!
> 
> Someone else who does that. I do it because I can keep my pinky on left-shift that way. But my hand defaults to WAD left-shift. I still get 80wpm with hardly any errors though.


I'm also guilty of this. My keyboarding teacher used to hate me!


----------



## csm725

Hey, can you link me to the Filco Ninja browns?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14038977*
> Fedex just dropped off my Filco Ninja browns about half an hour ago. The brown switches in the Filcos are much quieter than the switches in my Das. However, my space bar is very loud. Is there a way to fix that? Add me to the list


Congrats and you're added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14039304*
> Hey, can you link me to the Filco Ninja browns?


http://www.amazon.com/Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-Keyboard-FKBN87M-EFB2/dp/B004ZJPSGI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1309301484&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, USA Keyboard FKBN87M/EFB2: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## csm725

$150...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14039334*
> $150...


How about 150 x 7.


----------



## csm725

I wish I could justify the $150 purchase for the Filco Ninja Browns.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14039239*
> YES!
> 
> Someone else who does that. I do it because I can keep my pinky on left-shift that way. But my hand defaults to WAD left-shift. I still get 80wpm with hardly any errors though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;14039256*
> I'm also guilty of this. My keyboarding teacher used to hate me!


Yup! Same here to both of those posts. I'm also around 80wpm with good accuracy, and my high school keyboarding teacher used to hate me as well. I'd wait until he left the classroom (which he did quite often) to take my tests and then type my way


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I wish I could justify the $150 purchase for the Filco Ninja Browns.


Pour some water on your current keyboard and then you can!


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


Pour some water on your current keyboard and then you can!


But I'm selling it


----------



## Desidero

I wasn't expecting the big ones to shoot letters out or I'd have killed them first. I don't think I'm in the mood to play through the first 25 easy levels again though. I don't particularly like typing out random words with no spaces and such. It's a lot easier to type sentences.

These types of games do make me want to try the dvorak keyboard style though. I noticed that words with a lot of letters on one side of the keyboard take significantly longer to type.


----------



## csm725

Selling Poker, buying Ninja. Hope it doesn't ping.


----------



## 161029

Sorry to derail this thread but does anybody here know a place in Taiwan where I can ship a 9008-G2 to the states?


----------



## docvic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Sorry to derail this thread but does anybody here know a place in Taiwan where I can ship a 9008-G2 to the states?


http://global.pchome.com.tw/ <-- you can use google chrome to translate this page into english. just whip 'ducky' into the search bar and you'll find it in the results. it's 20 bucks shipping to the U.S.

afaik, the reputation of this place is pretty good. i've never personally bought anything from them though.

luck


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Selling Poker, buying Ninja. Hope it doesn't ping.


My Ninja with brown switches doesn't ping at all and they said that the brown switches were the ones that ping. I may be the exception though.


----------



## csm725

I hope it's just a couple of vocal whiners on GH.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docvic;14040455*
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/ <-- you can use google chrome to translate this page into english. just whip 'ducky' into the search bar and you'll find it in the results. it's 20 bucks shipping to the U.S.
> 
> afaik, the reputation of this place is pretty good. i've never personally bought anything from them though.
> 
> luck


Thanks. Has anybody else done something like this before?

Edit: how much longer until the memorial edition isn't available anymore?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


YES!

Someone else who does that. I do it because I can keep my pinky on left-shift that way. But my hand defaults to WAD left-shift. I still get 80wpm with hardly any errors though.


I thought most people did that, lol. I do that too and I top out at 150WPM.


----------



## Smallville

I bought a set of purple keycaps on GH. I am now waiting for it to arrive


----------



## csm725

FKBN87M/EFB2 on the way.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


FKBN87M/EFB2 on the way.


NICE! That's the same one I got


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


NICE! That's the same one I got










Oh yeah! Brofist.


----------



## jermizzey

Blackwidow here! Sorry for the immensely ****ty phone picture.








I've been lusting over the Das Keyboard Ultimate, but I suppose my Blackwidow is good enough. That's probably what I'd get if this one ever died, though.


----------



## csm725

inb4razerhate
Anyways will have pics of the Filco.


----------



## McAlberts

recently bought a Das Keyboard Professional S, and i would never go back.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jermizzey*


Blackwidow here! Sorry for the immensely ****ty phone picture.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


recently bought a Das Keyboard Professional S, and i would never go back.


Both are added.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


inb4razerhate
Anyways will have pics of the Filco.










No haters here. lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


recently bought a Das Keyboard Professional S, and i would never go back.











Nice. I want one but I just don't like the glossy finish. I'll fix that with some paint.


----------



## reaper~

Since this is mech keyboard related, hope it's ok. Anyway, I was bored.


















Hmm.. seems like I forgot to include Awesome face & white GH keycap. lol


----------



## csm725

Watermark it to be more bawce.


----------



## reaper~

Done!


----------



## 98uk

Anyone know whether it is worth waiting to get the Filco Majestouch 2 or just getting the first edition. I don't think they make the Majestouch in UK layout with the numpad yet...


----------



## reaper~

^ You mean these?

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_search.asp?SG=10021

Anyway, personally I'd get the first gen but the 2nd gen is supposedly better since they've improved a few things but I doubt if you'll be able to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## 98uk

But they aren't the Majestouch 2 are they? They are the original revision?


----------



## reaper~

Oh yeah, they're in fact the first gen but you can't really tell the difference when typing on both... but maybe that's just me.









Plus with the 2nd gen, you might get the deadly ping. lol


----------



## 98uk

I read about "THE PING OF DEATH"







Seemed like an over-reaction a bit.

Tell me my good man, where do I get custom keycaps in the UK?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14061775*
> But they aren't the Majestouch 2 are they? They are the original revision?


Yes they are, but I would suggest just getting one if you want it.

I've got a Majestouch 2, it pings, it's rather annoying to be honest. It seems rather wide spread too.


----------



## 98uk

Hmm, I might just go for it. Red or blue WASD? Also, can I get custom keycaps in the UK, or is it just through Geekhack?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14062332*
> Hmm, I might just go for it. Red or blue WASD? Also, can I get custom keycaps in the UK, or is it just through Geekhack?


Custom keycaps are almost always through Geekhack (for UK buyers.)

As for the WSAD choice, Red.


----------



## 98uk

OK, i'll go red. "Click" action is Cherry Blues correct?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14062445*
> OK, i'll go red. "Click" action is Cherry Blues correct?


Yes.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah get a red WASD cluster


----------



## 161029

Blues = Click
Browns and Clears = Tactile Bump
Reds and Blacks = Smooth

I think that's how the switches are.


----------



## 98uk

Uh oh


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14062534*
> Uh oh


You won't be disappointed


----------



## 161029

What's with the uh oh? I'd get it. I want a mech so bad. Typing on rubber domes and scissors feels horrible. I feel happy for you.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14062932*
> What's with the uh oh? I'd get it. I want a mech so bad. Typing on rubber domes and scissors feels horrible. I feel happy for you.


because it cost so much! I have a blackwidow I will be selling!

Sent from my Oxygen HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## 161029

This is going to be a big upgrade, even from another mech board but that board's from Razer which is why the jump's so big.


----------



## csm725

Filco Ninja (oh so sexy) 10less on the way!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Filco Ninja (oh so sexy) 10less on the way!


I wanted one of those, but they don't do a UK version including numpad...

Sent from my Oxygen HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ascaii

I freaking love my entry in the spreadsheet:

Quote:



.
ascaii- A lot of keyboards


always glad to answer questions.

an incomplete list, its a good thing im selling most of these, I need some room to try some of the newer boards, so far i only have vintage stuff:

Model M 1391401
Model M 1391403
Model M 1390131
Model M 1390133
Model M 1392601
Model M SSK

Cherry:
g80-1000 lfade
g80-1000 hfd
g80-1000 hfd/06 NKRO
g80-1000 had
g80-1501 had
g80-1600 had
g80-8200 LPBUS
g80-3000 LSMDE
g80-3000 HFMDE
g80-3000 LPCDE
g81-3077 SAU (NCR)
g81-3000 SAU
g80-1800 LPCDE
Compaq g80-11801
WICO Smartline XT board with trackball
several access boards
several more POS boards made my access, not pc compatible

Alps:
Ortek MCK-104Pro
GSE KPT-84
Lion Electronics Keyboard

Futaba:
terminal SN 02881172


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ascaii*


I freaking love my entry in the spreadsheet


I swear that was TT. lol Anyway, since you're gonna be selling most of these then shouldn't we wait until you clear them out and post your final list here again?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


I read about "THE PING OF DEATH"







Seemed like an over-reaction a bit.

Tell me my good man, where do I get custom keycaps in the UK?


Sorry, I stepped out but like Tator Tot said, custom keycaps are usually mass order through Geekhack. Since you're in Europe, try Deskthority.net. They have their own mass order (or group buy) over there also.


----------



## ascaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I swear that was TT. lol Anyway, since you're gonna be selling most of these then shouldn't we wait until you clear them out and post your final list here again?

Sorry, I stepped out but like Tator Tot said, custom keycaps are usually mass order through Geekhack. Since you're in Europe, try Deskthority.net. They have their own mass order (or group buy) over there also.


nah just leave my a lot of keyboards entry, gotta love that =D


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I swear that was TT. lol Anyway, since you're gonna be selling most of these then shouldn't we wait until you clear them out and post your final list here again?

Sorry, I stepped out but like Tator Tot said, custom keycaps are usually mass order through Geekhack. Since you're in Europe, try Deskthority.net. They have their own mass order (or group buy) over there also.


cool, ill have a look. Its a shame they don't do a full size ninja in UK layout









Sent from my Oxygen HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ascaii*


nah just leave my a lot of keyboards entry, gotta love that =D


Done! I hyperlinked your list to the spreadsheet.


----------



## ascaii

but but but it doesnt say a lot of keyboards anymore









would it be possible to keep that? I wasnt joking when i said I loved it. Ill try to keep this post of mine updated with what i actually have.


----------



## reaper~

^ Fixed.


----------



## ascaii

hurray, thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Happy to oblige.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Since this is mech keyboard related, hope it's ok. Anyway, I was bored.


















Hmm.. seems like I forgot to include Awesome face & white GH keycap. lol


if you ever want to get rid of any of those, let me know


----------



## reaper~

^ Will do.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


if you ever want to get rid of any of those, let me know










Me too.


----------



## waar

i get my spacesaver tomorrow









unicomp spacesaver that is


----------



## godofdeath

u needa get all the transformers ones


----------



## 161029

They should make Pokemon keys. "Gotta get 'em all!"


----------



## csm725

^You stole Citra's avatra.







Nice job.
Also, if you're selling any Transformers key PM me.


----------



## 161029

I didn't steal. I took his idea.







The idea has been revealed to the world. Now anybody can use it.


----------



## csm725

Technically true, looks like I should borrow his idea too.


----------



## 161029

Scrappy gave me another but this one's smaller due to resizing and you can see the border.


----------



## Marin

HHKB is epic for gaming. That is all.


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone know where I can find some different color key caps for my OCN Ducky 9008-G2?


----------



## csm725

tankguys


----------



## reaper~

There's a group buy over at Geekhack and he's taking orders right now.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14067239*
> There's a group buy over at Geekhack and he's taking orders right now.


Got a link?

Also, would a double shot key from here: http://www.keycapsdirect.com/redesc.php

Be better than the red ESC key you can buy on KeyboardCo, or much the same?


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks guys I'll check 'em both out.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14067250*
> Got a link?


Sure, here's the link and prices + pictures are on the second post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14067250*
> Also, would a double shot key from here: http://www.keycapsdirect.com/redesc.php Be better than the red ESC key you can buy on KeyboardCo, or much the same?


Those double shots are definitely way better than the one from KeyboardCo. Trust me, I have both.


----------



## 98uk

hmm... might order a few. Cheers for the links, i'm on 20kb/s internet, so browsing is a nightmare!


----------



## csm725

Yeah, SP's 2shots are good. I like my clear WASD keys and red Esc.


----------



## 98uk

Anyone do double shot red WASD?


----------



## csm725

SP does manufacture those, go send an email to them.


----------



## waar

my unicomp spacesaver came in today, got a USB version instead of the ps/2. makes my other keyboards look tiny, especially the poker im typing on lol


----------



## ChoboGuy

Nice, how do you like it? I've never tried buckling springs before


----------



## waar

so far so good. i didn't expect the case to feel so.. cheap tho. when i took it out the box i press on the sides and it caved in a little.

but aside from that, i like buckling springs.

now i just need a topre board lol


----------



## csm725

Add a Filco Maj2 Ninja 10less Browns (mouthful) to my name. Pics later.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14069887*
> SP does manufacture those, go send an email to them.


sp?

Sent from my Oxygen HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14074684*
> my unicomp spacesaver came in today, got a USB version instead of the ps/2. makes my other keyboards look tiny, especially the poker im typing on lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14074816*
> Add a Filco Maj2 Ninja 10less Browns (mouthful) to my name. Pics later.


Both are updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14074896*
> sp?


Signature Plastics.


----------



## csm725

signature plastics
email them!
sales @ solutionsinplastic .com
damn ninja'd but the above is how you can contact them.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;13681246*
> I wub you RF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cloud of boobs was a pretty accurate description.


Saw this post in your signature. You did a really good job taking pictures...it's making me want a Realforce pretty bad.

Which isn't happening anytime soon since I just got my Filco.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Got my order in for the incoming Leo stock at elitekeyboards!

tenkeyless blue otaku


----------



## audilogic

Just bought a Filco Majestouch Ninja and lovin' it!









Kindly add me to the club! Thanks!


----------



## csm725

Nice pic. Could you take a picture of the front view or the view you would see when typing?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;14089020*
> Got my order in for the incoming Leo stock at elitekeyboards! tenkeyless blue otaku


Nice and please don't forget to post some pics to be added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audilogic;14092474*
> Just bought a Filco Majestouch Ninja and lovin' it!
> 
> Kindly add me to the club! Thanks!


Congrats and you're added.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audilogic;14092474*
> Just bought a Filco Majestouch Ninja and lovin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly add me to the club! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/425/filconinja.jpg


You need to switch your Windows keys dude! That was the first thing I did when I took mine out of the box


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14085863*
> Saw this post in your signature. You did a really good job taking pictures...it's making me want a Realforce pretty bad.
> 
> Which isn't happening anytime soon since I just got my Filco.


Haha thanks! I have some more eyecandy too







I ended up getting a Filco like a week after buying my Realforce..



















I'm considering modding it to become uniform weighted... but it's a $250 keyboard so I don't know if I should tamper with it....


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice pics.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14038977*
> Fedex just dropped off my Filco Ninja browns about half an hour ago. The brown switches in the Filcos are much quieter than the switches in my Das. However, my space bar is very loud. Is there a way to fix that?
> 
> Add me to the list


Reaper you never added me to the list!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14094374*
> Reaper you never added me to the list!


Sorry about that. I fixed it already.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14094266*
> I ended up getting a Filco like a week after buying my Realforce...


How does the build quality compare? I was looking at pictures of the Realforce boards on elitekeyboards, and the build quality honestly doesn't look as good as Filco boards.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14094302*
> ^ Nice pics.


My wristrest came in and it looks perfect with the Realforce just like you said







Pics to be expected soon, of course


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14094445*
> How does the build quality compare? I was looking at pictures of the Realforce boards on elitekeyboards, and the build quality honestly doesn't look as good as Filco boards.


The build quality is almost on another level from Filco boards. The Realforce is extremely sturdy, uses very high quality materials, and is very well built. There is no key-chattering on the RF as opposed to the Filco. The RF uses PBT keys and have a unique, but very nice texture and feel (it's something that you have to feel to understand). The Filco uses ABS keys that are smooth and kind of thin (I personally do not like them). IMHO, I think the feel of the keycaps adds a lot of pleasure to the typing experience. When switching from the Filco to the RF, I can immediately tell that I enjoy the Topre much more thoroughly.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14094526*
> The build quality is almost on another level from Filco boards. The Realforce is extremely sturdy, uses very high quality materials, and is very well built. There is no key-chattering on the RF as opposed to the Filco. The RF uses PBT keys and have a unique, but very nice texture and feel (it's something that you have to feel to understand). The Filco uses ABS keys that are smooth and kind of thin (I personally do not like them). IMHO, I think the feel of the keycaps adds a lot of pleasure to the typing experience. When switching from the Filco to the RF, I can immediately tell that I enjoy the Topre much more thoroughly.


Sounds like I'll have to give it a try (if I ever hit the lottery or something).

I actually ordered a few (set of 37) KBC PBT keycaps for my Filco, I'm going to use those on certain keys (hotkeys in Starcraft 2), so it's good to hear that the feel is different, that's what I was going for. Along with those, I ordered a Blank set of Filco keys, so instead of having the Ninja keys with the printing on the front, my Ninja will be completely blank. Will that make it a Ninja Otaku, or an Otaku Ninja?









Also, my Noppoo Choc Mini is up for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14103831*
> Also, my Noppoo Choc Mini is up for sale if anyone is interested.


Hey, those pics look familiar... cirE.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14104112*
> Hey, those pics look familiar... cirE.


Oh no! My Geekhack identity has been revealed!


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14094445*
> How does the build quality compare? I was looking at pictures of the Realforce boards on elitekeyboards, and the build quality honestly doesn't look as good as Filco boards.


Looks are deceiving, they are much better built.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14104385*
> Looks are deceiving, they are much better built.


I definitely agree on this. With Realforce, you do get what you pay for (higher quality, better built, etc).


----------



## murderbymodem

It's honestly hard to imagine better quality than this Filco.

I think the main problem is Elite's photos of the Realforce. It has that cheap plastic look in their pictures for some reason, while other photos I see such as ChoboGuy's make me drool.









vs.










Â¯\\_(ツ)_/Â¯


----------



## ChoboGuy

I can honestly tell you that my pictures are pretty true to how it looks in real life







. They were taken with a Canon EOS 40D with no photo editing whatsoever. You just really have to see for yourself in real life to believe it I guess.


----------



## Eric Barney

Here's my Filco Ninja with a hand rest I made in my wood shop.

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/...1/DSC_1509.jpg


----------



## csm725

I would pad the rest. Nice concept though!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14105727*
> Here's my Filco Ninja with a hand rest I made in my wood shop.


Added and nice wrist rest! I wish I had one of those. Oh and that's one nice rig you got there!


----------



## ChoboGuy




----------



## waar

That's a nice setup.

Just ordered 2 double shot esc keys (white lettering) from sp, clear wasd (non printed) and a clear esc key (non printed, they wanted $95 for a printed clear esc key lol)


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


That's a nice setup.

Just ordered 2 double shot esc keys (white lettering) from sp, clear wasd (non printed) and a clear esc key (non printed, they wanted $95 for a printed clear esc key lol)


Screw you bro, I ordered the clear WASD's first! By the way they've been here for days, just waiting on the Filco to arrive.


----------



## waar

I took the idea from you lol. All I really care about is the esc keys, but I figured I'm already ordering something so why not.


----------



## csm725

Dammit.








Stupid interwebs.
Well enjoy them, mine look cool, just need the keyboard itself LOL.


----------



## waar

ill always give you credit lol.

im more concerned about the clear esc key for my poker because it's hard to see the light on with the black key.

and i want some double shot goodness with the other esc keys









also in the processes of purchasing a siig minitouch, hopefully it comes in at the end of the week.


----------



## BigT

Got my noppoo choc in the mail today. its about time. the canda post strike slowed things down a bit here. welll so far i love this keyboard. it is AWSOME. it is supposed to ahve full NKRO on usb like all the CHOC boards. does anyone know of a program that i can use to test that? anyway i will take some pictures. i juts need to do some things first.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigT*


Got my noppoo choc in the mail today. its about time. the canda post strike slowed things down a bit here. welll so far i love this keyboard. it is AWSOME. it is supposed to ahve full NKRO on usb like all the CHOC boards. does anyone know of a program that i can use to test that? anyway i will take some pictures. i juts need to do some things first.


Aquas Key Test


----------



## BigT

Well it is not NKRO. only the CHOC mini and the CHOC pro are NKRO it seems. but they are NKRO on USB. that is cool for sure. i dont really care about NKRO as long as i can play FPS and not have any problems. and since i only have 5 fingers on my left hand i can only press 5 keys at the same time, and it looks like all the combos i use for gameing work. it is a really nice keyboard tho. i got mine with Cherry MX Blue keys. i have a steelseries 7G, and i love the feel of these keys, and the sound is really awsome. i think the build quality is good, but then again i am not a keyboard enthusiast with the knowledge that some of you guys have.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT;14116304*
> Well it is not NKRO. only the CHOC mini and the CHOC pro are NKRO it seems. but they are NKRO on USB. that is cool for sure. i dont really care about NKRO as long as i can play FPS and not have any problems. and since i only have 5 fingers on my left hand i can only press 5 keys at the same time, and it looks like all the combos i use for gameing work. it is a really nice keyboard tho. i got mine with Cherry MX Blue keys. i have a steelseries 7G, and i love the feel of these keys, and the sound is really awsome. i think the build quality is good, but then again i am not a keyboard enthusiast with the knowledge that some of you guys have.


The normal Chock is 6KRO / USB Or NKRO / PS/2. Just a standard Costar board if I recall.

(IE: 99% the same as a Filco or Das)


----------



## csm725

waar - yeah the light would look cool with a see through key. just curious, how much were the 5 keys before shipping?


----------



## waar

i got 7 keys, and it was 8 dollars before shipping. 11.50 with shipping


----------



## csm725

Shipping is $3.50 always from SP...








How come $8 for 7 keys? They charged me a dollar a key.


----------



## Idra

Could I get in the club?

I have a Das Keyboard (Blues) and Steelseries 6gv2.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMt54ZDyNq4[/ame[/URL]]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUe852De5cs[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14116788*
> Shipping is $3.50 always from SP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come $8 for 7 keys? They charged me a dollar a key.


5 clear (wasd and 1 esc row key) = 5
2 Double Shot red ESC w/ white lettering = 3 (1.5 each)


----------



## csm725

Ah, I see. I have a PANIC key (white on red, 2shot), LOL.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14116826*
> Could I get in the club?
> 
> I have a Das Keyboard (Blues) and Steelseries 6gv2.


You're already in the club.







I'll just update to include that Das blues for you.


----------



## murderbymodem

Add me while you're at it reaper









Hey, does anyone here have a Poker? I think you do, right reaper? How do you like it? My Choc Mini might sell shortly and I'm trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on a Poker or not.


----------



## csm725

I had a Poker, sold it for a Filco. It's nice, but the lack of dedicated arrow keys just kills it for me. A good intro to mechs though. Nice layout. Looks good. PCB-mounted though.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14117364*
> I had a Poker, sold it for a Filco. It's nice, but the lack of dedicated arrow keys just kills it for me. A good intro to mechs though. Nice layout. Looks good. PCB-mounted though.


Yeah, if I do buy one it will be primarily used for my Laptop and carried around a lot, so I was wondering about the build quality since I did read that it was PCB-mounted and had some durability issues in the early models


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14117321*
> Add me while you're at it reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone here have a Poker? I think you do, right reaper? How do you like it? My Choc Mini might sell shortly and I'm trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on a Poker or not.


Added and which one do you have? Is it Noppoo Choc Mini with blue or brown?

Anyway, why are you selling the Choc Mini if I may ask?







I said it here before that between the two, I'd take the Poker over the Choc Mini anytime. I mean the Mini has its charms but when it comes to layout, I prefer Poker better. If you think that Mini is small, wait until you hold a Poker in your hand.

It's the poor man's HHKB.







And yes, I'm a poor man.. ever since I took up this damn hobby.


----------



## csm725

The Poker is built very solidly. Build quality has no issues whatsoever! It's a great portable KB. Small little thing though.


----------



## murderbymodem

List me as having a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 FKBN104M/EFB2.

My Choc Mini has MX Blacks, and I'm selling it because I use the Filco as my primary keyboard now. I'd rather have a Poker than the Choc, because like you said, it's much smaller so it will be easier to carry around and use with my laptop.

The thing is, I really don't know what switches I should go with if I get a Poker. I kind of want to go with Blues, but if I try to use that at school in the library....that might not go over so well


----------



## reaper~

Ok, I updated the spreadsheet to include the correct makes and models. Also you're right about not choosing blue for library environment. lol

I would recommend you get a Poker red and learn not to bottom out but then again, red switch might not be for you... find someone (or somewhere) who has one and try it out first. Linear switches can be pretty quiet when you're not bottoming out your keystrokes.


----------



## csm725

I was just about to say, I kind of wish I got a Poker in MX Red. Seems like a good switch.


----------



## murderbymodem

Yeah, that would be the best choice for something quiet, but I also don't want to base my switch choice solely on the fact that I might have to be in the Library a few times this semester. Honestly the MX Blacks feel really boring after typing on the MX Browns, so I'm not sure I want to go for another Linear switch, and I kind of don't want to go for Browns, since my Filco has Browns and I feel like having two keyboards with the same switch type would also be boring









Edit: What switches do your / did your Pokers have guys?


----------



## Idra

I'm a masochist for doing typing tests with MX blacks.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Xmas came early for me


----------



## RallyMaster

Soon, I will be wielding a Ducky 9008G2 with ABS caps. I eagerly await your arrival!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;14118185*
> Xmas came early for me


So you're the one that's hogging up all the SSK's. lol


----------



## Eric Barney

I'm in! My Filco Ninja with MX browns, and my custom handrest. (Built in my wood shop)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14119189*
> I'm in! My Filco Ninja with MX browns, and my custom handrest. (Built in my wood shop)


Love the handrest and you're already on the spreadsheet.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14119189*
> I'm in! My Filco Ninja with MX browns, and my custom handrest. (Built in my wood shop)


Pad the handrest with some foam/leather.


----------



## Eric Barney

Alright!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14117694*
> Yeah, that would be the best choice for something quiet, but I also don't want to base my switch choice solely on the fact that I might have to be in the Library a few times this semester. Honestly the MX Blacks feel really boring after typing on the MX Browns, so I'm not sure I want to go for another Linear switch, and I kind of don't want to go for Browns, since my Filco has Browns and I feel like having two keyboards with the same switch type would also be boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What switches do your / did your Pokers have guys?


I had Browns on mine but I really wish I would have tried Reds. I suggest you try them.

@Eric - Good luck and post pics!!!


----------



## Eric Barney

Does not really need any padding. Plus, I don't want to cover the wood. It has a nice looking grain pattern.


----------



## csm725

I agree that the wood looks nice but is it smooth and comfy?


----------



## reaper~

Nah, you don't need any padding and Eric, please check your PM.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14119510*
> and Eric, please check your PM.


Commissioning him to make you a custom handrest?


----------



## csm725

I'll have one. Seriously.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14120726*
> Commissioning him to make you a custom handrest?


You read my mind. lol I have a rather simple design and hope he can accomodate.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Hey reaper~ I got my Filco TKL wristpad in yesterday from TheKeyboardCo







Cost qutie a bit but this thing is so comfy and softer than I thought it'd be. Also got some red WASD and Esc keys for my Majestouch 2 TKL MX-Browns







.


----------



## csm725

Nice.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;14126911*
> Hey reaper~ I got my Filco TKL wristpad in yesterday from TheKeyboardCo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost qutie a bit but this thing is so comfy and softer than I thought it'd be. Also got some red WASD and Esc keys for my Majestouch 2 TKL MX-Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pics please... we love pics around here.









Oh and congrats!


----------



## csm725

Reaper, pics are in the review thread. k?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14127703*
> Reaper, pics are in the review thread. k?


Yes sir!!

Edit: actually I'd already edited a few days ago.


----------



## csm725

ah. lol k


----------



## gordesky1

Can you have more than 1 keyboard in the club entered?

If so please add my filco to my list with my abs m1









By gordesky1 at 2011-07-07

Really love this keyboard got it about a week ago. Also the orange keys are from my xarmor Esc key doesn't really line up perfect but i think it looks good for now. lol

I also have all my other mechs still abs m1 , Dell w101 , Xarmor u9bl and a Nlack widow ut which was my main keyboard before the filco, I will enter them with pics if you aloud too have more than 1 keyboard entered if not just put the filco


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Razer Black Widow Ultimate...DA Edition


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1;14134680*
> Can you have more than 1 keyboard in the club entered?
> 
> If so please add my filco to my list with my abs m1
> 
> I also have all my other mechs still abs m1 , Dell w101 , Xarmor u9bl and a Nlack widow ut which was my main keyboard before the filco, I will enter them with pics if you aloud too have more than 1 keyboard entered if not just put the filco


I updated yours. Let me know if I miss anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14134720*
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate...DA Edition


Too dark.. We need to see that Dragon Age II graphics on there.









Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;14136533*
> Sorry for the crappy phone pic


Added and nice setup!


----------



## Setre

Hey guys, I'm loving my Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard but there seems to be something wrong with my F1 and F2 keys. They get stuck and unless I press on them really hard they feel "squishy". I've tried fixing them but the problem still persists. It's not that big of a deal due to me never using those keys but knowing the problem is there bugs me.

Anyway, I was wondering if y'all could recommend me another mechanical keyboard with blues. I don't actually know if I'll end up buying a new keyboard but having the suggestions would be good for future reference. I can spend up to $200 if necessary and would prefer the best blues out there.


----------



## csm725

Best Blues KB... Hmmm...
I'd go for a Filco Linear R (MX Red switches but you should try them out!)
Or maybe in Blues... hmmm... no idea. I'm drawing blanks.


----------



## waar

Filco with blues.

Leopold with blues from EK if you can do tenkeyless.


----------



## Najentus

Just got my Deck Legend Toxic in. Loving it so far.


----------



## Coronado is dead

Tomorrow I shall be in this club, and will add many pictures of my Filco Ninja Majestouch Tenkeyless Cherry MX Brown.

That is one heck of a name...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;14137776*
> Just got my Deck Legend Toxic in. Loving it so far.


Added.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Najentus;14137776*
> Just got my Deck Legend Toxic in. Loving it so far.


I can't say I'm a fan of the Deck style, but I will say that your keyboard and mouse make an amazing combination. That is one consistent theme you've got going on there. Please tell me you have a bunch of green case fans in your rig?


----------



## Najentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14138131*
> I can't say I'm a fan of the Deck style, but I will say that your keyboard and mouse make an amazing combination. That is one consistent theme you've got going on there. Please tell me you have a bunch of green case fans in your rig?


Pictures, even low quality ones say it best.


----------



## Setre

Thanks for the suggestion guys! Will probably jump on that Leopold sooner than later.

Was also looking around for different colored keycaps and came across this website. Anyone thing it's worth the gamble of ordering from them? They're based out of China.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Setre;14139692*
> Was also looking around for different colored keycaps and came across this website. Anyone thing it's worth the gamble of ordering from them? They're based out of China.


I wouldn't gamble there. They were in the news recently.


----------



## Setre

@reaper

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be stearing clear from them.

Alright, new question for everyone. If I were to make the jump to browns would y'all recommend going with a Filco or Leopold?


----------



## Crazy9000

Leopold are a bit cheaper, I'd just go with one of those.


----------



## csm725

Filcos rock


----------



## SQLinsert

looks nice Najentus


----------



## magna224

I saw a chicony keyboard at goodwill today. Got excited. Pressed key. Rubber dome...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


I saw a chicony keyboard at goodwill today. Got excited. Pressed key. Rubber dome...


When I see a keyboard, I never press, I pop a keycap off.

When I do press, it's on my deck.


----------



## jpm804

Reaper please add me to the list







:

Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless - MX Browns

Added red esc and lavender WASD keys today from elitekeyboards


----------



## ChoboGuy

^ Welcome to the club and nice picture


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14144965*
> Reaper please add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless - MX Browns


Yah, nice pic! Added.


----------



## Coronado is dead

I am in typing heaven right now:



















Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX Browns.

This is actually fun to type on, so much more 'real' feeling than my G110.


----------



## Alfwich

Count me in!


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coronado is dead;14148181*
> I am in typing heaven right now:
> 
> This is actually fun to type on, so much more 'real' feeling than my G110.


I know what mean... I didnt think the difference would be that much but I was pleasantly surprised....


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coronado is dead;14148181*
> i am in typing heaven right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filco majestouch ninja tenkeyless w/ cherry mx browns.
> 
> This is actually fun to type on, so much more 'real' feeling than my g110.


yayyyy!!!!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coronado is dead;14148181*
> I am in typing heaven right now:
> Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX Browns.
> This is actually fun to type on, so much more 'real' feeling than my G110.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfwich;14148249*
> Count me in!


Both are added.


----------



## Hysteria~

Found this at work yesterday


----------



## Kasaris

My IBM Model M 1390131 series I've had laying around from ages ago. I'm going to clean it up and I'm thinking of trying to dye it black per this guide Here on OCN so it matches the rest of my stuff.


----------



## cheezypoof

hey quick question, are cherry MX-Blues supposed to be kinda stiff? i spilled brisk all over my first black widow keyboard :\\... well i went to frys and grabbed a replacement blackwidow keyboard and noticed i was making a LOT more typos then before. it turns out there is a slight difference in pressure needed to actuate keys on my new board, my fingers are actually getting tired from typing on this replacement.

sooo... do mechanical key switches need a "break in" period before they get to the level of my old blackwidow? is it inconsistent manufacturing?

i bought my first keyboard from razer when they were backordered... maybe they took more care in selecting the best mx-blue switches? and now they're just mass producing the items?


----------



## Crazy9000

I've heard people report that the mx blues get softer over time. Although, I got my GF a xarmor recently and didn't notice a huge difference over my old Das, as far as pressure needed to actuate.


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cheezypoof*


hey quick question, are cherry MX-Blues supposed to be kinda stiff?


if you don't like clikcy keys then try out the blacks they are epic


----------



## murderbymodem

My Choc is sold










I've decided I'm just going to save the money instead of buying a Poker though. I spent $160 on my Filco, and then an additional $60 on a set of blank Filco keycaps as well as 37 KBC PBT keycaps. I need to recoup some of that


----------



## Tator Tot

Blues will generally "Break in" after a bit. Though some say they need more force after awhile.

Personally, my blues do not feel stiffer or weaker really. I'm comparing my most used key (space) vs my least used key (pause break)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Found this at work yesterday











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


My IBM Model M 1390131 series I've had laying around from ages ago. I'm going to clean it up and I'm thinking of trying to dye it black per this guide Here on OCN so it matches the rest of my stuff.


Both of you are added.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

So who here has wanted a Happy Hacking Professional 2 for a while but never wanted to shell out the cheddar for one? I know I have. So after getting my Filco and falling in love with it, I looked up reviews on it and other decks out of boredom tonight. I came across Marin's HHKB2 thread again with those sexy pics of it on his MBP. So after drooling a bit and collecting myself I get a message from SmokinWaffle about the Hypers he's selling and that I've been wanting for a while as well. I asked if he was interested in any trades. What did he want for trades you ask







? An HHKB2 of course! So it hit me like a truck, a message from the keyboard gods, a slap in the face! I did it... I splurged and got a HHKB P2 PD-KB400B, a case for it, and a red Esc key for myself, from elitekeyboards. Also picked up the flat window keys for my Filco. Will update with pics when I get it







.


----------



## reaper~

^ Congrats and welcome to the poor people's club. Once you get a taste of the Topre switch, you're gonna want to try different weighted keys. Variable weight, 55g uniform weight, no weight, etc.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


So who here has wanted a Happy Hacking Professional 2 for a while but never wanted to shell out the cheddar for one? I know I have. So after getting my Filco and falling in love with it, I looked up reviews on it and other decks out of boredom tonight. I came across Marin's HHKB2 thread again with those sexy pics of it on his MBP. So after drooling a bit and collecting myself I get a message from SmokinWaffle about the Hypers he's selling and that I've been wanting for a while as well. I asked if he was interested in any trades. What did he want for trades you ask







? An HHKB2 of course! So it hit me like a truck, a message from the keyboard gods, a slap in the face! I did it... I splurged and got a HHKB P2 PD-KB400B, a case for it, and a red Esc key, from elitekeyboards. Also picked up the flat window keys for my Filco. Will update with pics when I get it :thumbs:.


Jealous.....you know who to call when you get bored of that keyboard....I'm gonna have to bug you to let me test it out...


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Congrats and welcome to the poor people's club. Once you get a taste of the Topre switch, you're gonna want to try different weighted keys. Variable weight, 55g uniform weight, no weight, etc.










From the looks of it there's only one version of the HHKB availble, correct? I know the full size has a 55g weight version.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Jealous.....you know who to call when you get bored of that keyboard....I'm gonna have to bug you to let me test it out...










Haha for sure man, more than welcome to!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;14155675*
> Haha for sure man, more than welcome to!


Hey I live near by to you. Maybe you could lend it to me for a day?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14158293*
> Hey I live near by to you. Maybe you could lend it to me for a day?


Haha, well jpm will be stopping by next week I think. Were going to swap cases and stuff. You can come by too if you'd like. Make sure to bring some $ though because it's like a damn shipping company/store in my man cave atm. So who knows you might just want to buy something







.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;14155669*
> From the looks of it there's only one version of the HHKB availble, correct? I know the full size has a 55g weight version.


Yes, but realforce comes in different weights.

And I'm jealous, I've been wanting one forever. Congrats.


----------



## Smallville

I finally got my colored keycaps! They don't feel as smooth as the stock Filco caps, but I can live with that. The up arrow also sticks out a bit more than normal, but it looks good


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


but it looks good










debatable lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


I finally got my colored keycaps! They don't feel as smooth as the stock Filco caps, but I can live with that. The up arrow also sticks out a bit more than normal, but it looks good










Added and I'm sure it looks good. it just needs better lighting. Take a picture in the day time with some natural light and it should come out better.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


debatable lol


Yeah I guess haha. I wasnt going to make it all purple but I didn't feel like spending $25 on just 4 keys and throwing the rest in my closet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Added and I'm sure it looks good. it just needs better lighting. Take a picture in the day time with some natural light and it should come out better.










Yeah I don't have a lamp near my desk and it was already dark when I put it all together. I'll upload another picture tomorrow


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

@Smallville

Did you get a full key cap set in all 3 colors?


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


@Smallville

Did you get a full key cap set in all 3 colors?


Nope, I bought the two red esc keys from EliteKeyboards and I bought the purple/green arrow keys from someone from GH. I would've probably gotten red or orange if I didn't buy my keycaps used haha.


----------



## waar

does anyone here own a deck 82 key kb?

i wish they'd make it with a different switch and better looking font. wouldn't mind a backlit TKL board sometimes.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


does anyone here own a deck 82 key kb?

i wish they'd make it with a different switch and better looking font. wouldn't mind a backlit TKL board sometimes.


No but go over to GH, there's some reviews there.


----------



## ChoboGuy

I decided to give not bottoming out a try and I was surprised at how easy it was. I practiced for about 10-20 minutes on a Filco MX brown and after doing I typing test, I was surprised to find that I wasn't bottoming out at all. I was also very accurate and was typing at around 110-120 WPM whereas when I do bottom out I average 130. It actually does feel pretty nice having your fingers fly all around the keys too.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No but go over to GH, there's some reviews there.


only found reviews for the other deck boards, not the tenkeyless.

pretty sure it's the same thing tho.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Just recieved Leopold FC500R Red switches


----------



## csm725

Damn. Pics plz


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa;14175380*
> Just recieved Leopold FC500R Red switches


you got from wherez?


----------



## reaper~

Model M SSK. Now I know why a NIB one went for $300 on ebay. lol










Also I guess I'll be selling my Ducky 1087 w/ mixed switches to make room for some new ones. Local pick-up is preferred (L.A. area) so if anyone's interested please PM me.


----------



## Tennobanzai

How does the mixed switches feel like? I mean like does it feel natural?


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Model M SSK. Now I know why a NIB one went for $300 on ebay. lol











Now *that* is a real man's keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


How does the mixed switches feel like? I mean like does it feel natural?


It feels pretty natural to me. Clicky on the right (those arrow keys) and tactile on the left and it comes with a box, Ducky key puller, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Now *that* is a real man's keyboard.


Haha.. yeah, this thing is heavy and the left shift is a bit sticky otherwise the rest is in good working condition.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


you got from wherez?


I dont think its available yet







but maybe you can order directly from leopold?


----------



## waar

if only that ducky was white, i'd buy it in a heartbeat reaper


----------



## HWI

Add me please. I'm rocking a Blackwidow Ultimate.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


if only that ducky was white, i'd buy it in a heartbeat reaper


Yeah, I'm not in a hurry to sell.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Add me please. I'm rocking a Blackwidow Ultimate.


Added.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Why didn't you add me and my Leopold FC500RR cherry mx red


----------



## csm725

No pics.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*


Why didn't you add me and my Leopold FC500RR cherry mx red










Post some pics and I'll add you. It's just a rule of this thread from the begining (and btw, I didn't make up this rule lol).


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14182451*
> Haha.. yeah, this thing is heavy and the left shift is a bit sticky otherwise the rest is in good working condition.


Yeah that sometimes happens with the older ones. Reseating the cap can sometimes help


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14183493*
> Added.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14185092*
> Post some pics and I'll add you. It's just a rule of this thread from the begining (and btw, I didn't make up this rule lol).


There







Leopold FC500RR cherry mx red switches


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and hope that's you in that last pic.


----------



## Damarious25

I'd like to join. Recently acquired and cleaned Dell AT101W


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;14188597*
> I'd like to join. Recently acquired and cleaned Dell AT101W


The case looks awesome but the keys are a little yellow.

Are they beige or just stained?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;14188597*
> I'd like to join. Recently acquired and cleaned Dell AT101W


Added and that looks really clean.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14188618*
> The case looks awesome but the keys are a little yellow.
> 
> Are they beige or just stained?


Stained. The underside of the keys are white







I know the person who gave it to me and I doubt they ever cleaned the keyboard once. It looked pretty bad when I got it. I took the keys and case off and soaked both in dish liquid and gave everything a scrub. I read ways to try and get rid of the stained keys but I kind of like the aged look. Only things I'm sad about are the "s" key switch is faulty and is hit and miss and also there is a little piece of plastic missing from the bottom of the 0 on the num pad (seen in my pic). Lastly when I had it apart I noticed the metal between the keys actually has rust spots so I'm not sure how to clean that at all... So I left it when I put the keyboard back together. Here's a pic of the metal I'm talking about (not my pic)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14188696*
> Added and that looks really clean.


Thanks! Took a lot of time to soak and then wash every key lol


----------



## Tator Tot

That's the metal backplate. The rush shouldn't be an issue; if you're careful, you can use most steel rust cleaners to get it off.

As for the keys; if you really want to clean the keys, soak them in simple green for a day and they should look a bit better.

There's a non-acidic bleach; but I haven't tried it, so I don't know how it'll react to PBT or ABS Keycaps.


----------



## [email protected]

Have the Ducky DK 9008-BEPLB OCN edition (won it in the first keyboard giveaway).


----------



## n47




----------



## magna224

Are those caps from the WYSEs that were selling for $12?


----------



## waar

received my minitouch today


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14190216*
> Have the Ducky DK 9008-BEPLB OCN edition (won it in the first keyboard giveaway).


Lucky.







Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n47;14190424*
> ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14194159*
> received my minitouch today


Both are added.


----------



## RallyMaster

Regular Blackwidow that I decided to buy and keep in my office.


Ducky 9008G2 MX Brown with ABS caps.

Wait, what is this? A wild Blackwidow appears with Ducky caps!


I'm probably going to swap all the alpha keys on the Ducky onto the Blackwidow just to try it out. There's almost no difference between the keycap sizes (BW keycaps are a bit taller and are thicker).


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

HHKB came in today, expect pics soon!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Regular Blackwidow that I decided to buy and keep in my office.
Ducky 9008G2 MX Brown with ABS caps.


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


HHKB came in today, expect pics soon!


Waiting for pics.


----------



## criminal

Ducky 1087 with MX Black switches


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;14219205*
> Ducky 1087 with MX Black switches


Criminal - do you mind me asking where you got your ducky?

Added some new keyboards to my collection to try out:

*Noppoo Choc Mini* (MX Browns)










*KBC Poker* (MX Blues)










Size Comparisson between Filco TKL, Noppoo and Poker:


----------



## reaper~

^ Update and nice collection you got going there.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14219691*
> ^ Update and nice collection you got going there.


Thanks .... I'm actually liking the blues for daily typing and I thought the size of the poker would be get hard to use to but its not that bad.

The noppoo is probably going to be the new work keyboard since I think my coworkers would kill me if I brought the blues to work.

Between the filco and noppoo browns..the filco still feels better.

I want now try some reds and blacks for reference.


----------



## Idra

I'm looking for an MX Brown keyboard. Should I get a Das Keyboard for $108 or a Leopold Tenkeyless for $110? Does anyone know of any other good options?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


I'm looking for an MX Brown keyboard. Should I get a Das Keyboard for $108 or a Leopold Tenkeyless for $110? Does anyone know of any other good options?


you should figure out what options you want. The das and leopold are slightly different already just because of the size.

Did you want full size or smaller compact design?
Budget?

Some other brands to consider... Filco, Ducky....


----------



## csm725

Between those two - the Leopold.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


I'm looking for an MX Brown keyboard. Should I get a Das Keyboard for $108 or a Leopold Tenkeyless for $110? Does anyone know of any other good options?


I'd go for the Das if you want a full sized or the Leopold if you want a 10Kls

Really, there's nto going to be much of a difference between the two.

Both have great roll-over; and the Das gives you the extra USB ports while the Leopold is smaller and gives you a greater roll over (17KRO.) Though the Das is still NKRO PS/2 or 6+4 on USB which is fine for just about anybody.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Criminal - do you mind me asking where you got your ducky?


I got it from PChome. com

It is a shop out of Taiwan. I had to use Geekhack's ordering instructions to make sure I got the correct keyboard.

I really like it so far.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## r4pture

Add me in.







Just got these awhile ago, they're all cleaned up now, but here they are in the state I got them in. IBM Model M2, Northgate Omnikey 101, Dell AT101W.

Link to my thread!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

My Leo just shipped from elitekeyboards


----------



## csm725

Nice.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;14227855*
> My Leo just shipped from elitekeyboards


Post some pics when you get it... which one did you get?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;14227855*
> My Leo just shipped from elitekeyboards


congrats, i remember when they had the first run of leopolds a couple months ago. time went by so slow when i got my shipping confirmation lol lucky i live about 30-40 mins away from them


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14230374*
> Post some pics when you get it... which one did you get?


Otaku w/ Blues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14230748*
> congrats, i remember when they had the first run of leopolds a couple months ago. time went by so slow when i got my shipping confirmation lol lucky i live about 30-40 mins away from them


According to the FedEx ground map, It'll be a 3day delivery, which means Tuesday


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4pture;14224642*
> Add me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these awhile ago, they're all cleaned up now, but here they are in the state I got them in. IBM Model M2, Northgate Omnikey 101, Dell AT101W.


Added.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Is the Logitech K200 mechanical?


----------



## csm725

No. Dome.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Thanks, was just curious









I've been looking into a Ducky or BW.


----------



## csm725

No Logi's are mechanical.


----------



## Smallville

I don't remember posting a better pic for my Filco, so here you go. Pics always make this thread better


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14239822*
> No Logi's are mechanical.


What? I haven't looked at their keyboard line for a while but IIRC they only make rubber domes and scissors.


----------



## csm725

Yeah.
I said
NO LOGI's ARE MECHANICAL


----------



## 161029

Haha. Misread. Sorry.


----------



## csm725

No problem... I can be a bit unclear sometimes.


----------



## Idra

Can anyone recommend a good MX Brown keyboard under $120?

I'm debating between Leopold Tenkeyless and Das (with student discount).

The Das seems to give more for the money since it has USB ports. However, I don't like the glossy surface.

Honestly, why does Das use a glossy surface? I'm pretty sure its not cheaper and most people don't seem to like it.


----------



## jpm804

Received my Ducky Short Wrist Rest .....



















Would love to get the matching filco wrist rest for my keyboard but its twice the price...


----------



## swindle

Best backlit mechanical keyboard on the market anyone? Razer?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;14243403*
> Best backlit mechanical keyboard on the market anyone? Razer?


dont have much experience with any backlight mechanical but you might want to check out Deck, Xarmor, also....


----------



## csm725

Deck.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14243384*
> Can anyone recommend a good MX Brown keyboard under $120?
> 
> I'm debating between Leopold Tenkeyless and Das (with student discount).
> 
> The Das seems to give more for the money since it has USB ports. However, I don't like the glossy surface.
> 
> Honestly, why does Das use a glossy surface? I'm pretty sure its not cheaper and most people don't seem to like it.


you might want to look at the xarmor U9 or maybe a Ducky TKL keyboard (harder to order) but both are under $120...

But I think quality wise the leopold and Das might be a build than the two ...

Havent tried a Ducky but do want to try one in the future to see the quality first hand.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14243384*
> Can anyone recommend a good MX Brown keyboard under $120?
> 
> I'm debating between Leopold Tenkeyless and Das (with student discount).
> 
> The Das seems to give more for the money since it has USB ports. However, I don't like the glossy surface.
> 
> Honestly, why does Das use a glossy surface? I'm pretty sure its not cheaper and most people don't seem to like it.


With those two choices, you can't go wrong. I owned a Das before and the build quality was superb. The glossy surface did attract a lot of fingerprints but I stooped worrying about that a week later. If you don't need the keypad, then I would suggest getting the Leopold. If you don't like it, you can always sell it off easily.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14243384*
> Can anyone recommend a good MX Brown keyboard under $120?
> 
> I'm debating between Leopold Tenkeyless and Das (with student discount).
> 
> The Das seems to give more for the money since it has USB ports. However, I don't like the glossy surface.
> 
> Honestly, why does Das use a glossy surface? I'm pretty sure its not cheaper and most people don't seem to like it.


The link is in my sig, but Overclock.net has our own Ducky keyboards with MX-Brown switches.

The PBT version is out of stock, but the standard ABS version (same as Das and Filco boards in terms of keycap construction and quality) is in stock.

If you have any questions, let me know









These boards also have Media controls and other functions which Leopold, Filco, & Das lack.


----------



## SirWaWa

View attachment 220147


Razer Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14243384*
> Can anyone recommend a good MX Brown keyboard under $120?
> 
> I'm debating between Leopold Tenkeyless and Das (with student discount).
> 
> The Das seems to give more for the money since it has USB ports. However, I don't like the glossy surface.
> 
> Honestly, why does Das use a glossy surface? I'm pretty sure its not cheaper and most people don't seem to like it.


The tenkeyless form-factor is amazing and I would highly recommend it if you have no need for a numpad.

You can try getting a filco used. It feels a lot better to type on than the leopold.


----------



## Idra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14246831*
> The tenkeyless form-factor is amazing and I would highly recommend it if you have no need for a numpad.
> 
> You can try getting a filco used. It feels a lot better to type on than the leopold.


Really? People always told me that Leopold and Filcos were of the same quality.

Since Das Keyboard and Filco have the same manufacturer, are they of the same quality?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14252406*
> Really? People always told me that Leopold and Filcos were of the same quality.
> 
> Since Das Keyboard and Filco have the same manufacturer, are they of the same quality?


They are, and some people have opinions about the matter; but I have the FC200R (Leopold) and the Majestouch Tenkeyless (Filco.)

Overall, it's more or less the same experience with a slight difference in keycaps because the Filco's have a coating on them that makes them get a shine to them over time that is very uneven and ugly. Though if you were to c hange the keycaps the difference would be almost O

The Leopold's also have a better Key Rollover on USB (17 vs 6)


----------



## Idra

Do Ducky Keyboards share manufacturers with any other keyboard brands?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;14252514*
> Do Ducky Keyboards share manufacturers with any other keyboard brands?


They are not built exclusively at a Ducky plant, but the designs are their own (PCB, Casing, and all of the design process are done by Ducky themselves.)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14246237*
> 
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate


Added.


----------



## waar

got a good deal on a white 86u, so that should be coming in this week


----------



## reaper~

Speaking of good deal...


----------



## waar

GL selling it, tho with that price i don't think you'll need much luck lol.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They are, and some people have opinions about the matter; but I have the FC200R (Leopold) and the Majestouch Tenkeyless (Filco.)

Overall, it's more or less the same experience with a slight difference in keycaps because the Filco's have a coating on them that makes them get a shine to them over time that is very uneven and ugly. Though if you were to c hange the keycaps the difference would be almost O

The Leopold's also have a better Key Rollover on USB (17 vs 6)


You don't feel any difference when comparing them side by side? I find that the MX Brown Filco has a much stronger tactile bump and feels crisper to type on than the MX Brown Leopold (and no it is not psychological). I presume that this is a result of the Filco being plate-mounted as opposed to the Leopold being PCB-mounted.

As for the keycaps, the Leopolds stock caps do feel nicer and thicker than the Filco's stock caps. You can always customize the keycaps on the Filco, however. It's harder to do so on the Leopold because the it's spacebar's stabilizers are spaced differently than filco/das/ducky. Many custom keysets have their stabilizers made to be compatible with those brands.


----------



## Boyboyd

Well the numpad '4' key has stopped working on my work keyboard. This seems like a great time to get a filco with blues.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14254447*
> You don't feel any difference when comparing them side by side? I find that the MX Brown Filco has a much stronger tactile bump and feels crisper to type on than the MX Brown Leopold (and no it is not psychological). I presume that this is a result of the Filco being plate-mounted as opposed to the Leopold being PCB-mounted.
> 
> As for the keycaps, the Leopolds stock caps do feel nicer and thicker than the Filco's stock caps. You can always customize the keycaps on the Filco, however. It's harder to do so on the Leopold because the it's spacebar's stabilizers are spaced differently than filco/das/ducky. Many custom keysets have their stabilizers made to be compatible with those brands.


The difference is in the rigidity of the board. The rest is in your head I would say.

It may be that I'm used to MX-Clears which have a stronger tactile presence and higher force requirement that I can't tell the difference. But the two just do not feel starkly different.

Then again, I'm a keyboard enthusiast; not a snob.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14257133*
> The difference is in the rigidity of the board. The rest is in your head I would say.
> 
> It may be that I'm used to MX-Clears which have a stronger tactile presence and higher force requirement that I can't tell the difference. But the two just do not feel starkly different.
> 
> Then again, I'm a keyboard enthusiast; not a snob.


Other people have also attested to the mushiness of the tactility of the Leopold. Trust me, I have compared them side by side many many times and I have never used clears before. The Filco DOES have a stronger tactile bump and the difference is quite noticeable for me.

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?17431-Leopold-tenkless-brown-otaku

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?17935-Leopold-Brown-s-tactility-mushy


----------



## Tator Tot

Linking to geekhack is like linking to a sea of trolls most of the time.

Many issues at Geekhack are blown out of proportions.

The point is, that the plunger is the same on the two, so the tactility is not what is different, is it mostly due to the higher amount of flex you get when depressing against a PCB instead of a metal plate.
At best, the difference is minimal


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14258031*
> Linking to geekhack is like linking to a sea of trolls most of the time.
> 
> *Many issues at Geekhack are blown out of proportions.*
> 
> The point is, that the plunger is the same on the two, so the tactility is not what is different, is it mostly due to the higher amount of flex you get when depressing against a PCB instead of a metal plate.
> At best, the difference is minimal


See Filco PING!


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14258031*
> Linking to geekhack is like linking to a sea of trolls most of the time.
> 
> Many issues at Geekhack are blown out of proportions.
> 
> The point is, that the plunger is the same on the two, so the tactility is not what is different, is it mostly due to the higher amount of flex you get when depressing against a PCB instead of a metal plate.
> At best, the difference is minimal


If you read back on my previous posts I never said that the switches themselves were different. I stated that I presumed the tactility was stronger because of something that had to do with the switches being PCB mounted vs plate mounted.

Like you said, you're probably just so used to the clear switches that you can't tell the difference yourself. My brother owns the MX brown Filco and he hasn't tried any switches besides the browns/blues and he agrees with me that there IS a much more noticeable tactile bump in the Filco. My other friends who have also tried the keyboards agree with me.


----------



## ch_123

There has been some discussion on differences between older and newer Cherry Brown switches. However, between ones of the same age, issues such as keycaps, stabilizers, switching mounting and others are probably affecting how you perceive the feel. Personal experience suggests to me that sound also has a large impact on how you perceive tactility.

Either way, this is Browns that we're talking about. There's not a whole lot of tactility either way.


----------



## Tator Tot

Personally I think it's all perception; if I slowly press down the same switch (my unused Scroll Lock key) on each board, then I notice very little difference on each switch in the feel pushing them down to the point of tactility, and moving just slightly past it.


----------



## murderbymodem

Ugh...buying a blank set of keycaps is the worst idea I've ever had. I got them from a group buy on Geekhack, and they were shipped to me in a bag in an envelope instead of in the Filco box all laid out in order.

I've been sitting here since 1:00 trying to sort the keycaps into rows of the correct height...I can barely tell the difference and keep getting it wrong























The guy gave me some advice:

Quote:



Z to "?" and 4 arrow is a roll. count out 14 for same hight
A to " 11 for same hight
Q to ] 12 for same hight
1 to + and F1 to F12 with ESC 28 for same hight

All number pad key and other should be the same.


but even with that I can't seem to get this right.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Personally I think it's all perception; if I slowly press down the same switch (my unused Scroll Lock key) on each board, then I notice very little difference on each switch in the feel pushing them down to the point of tactility, and moving just slightly past it.


I'm at work right now so I can't try pressing the unused keys on my Leopold and my brother's Filco. From what I've read, Cherry switches do break in over time, but since they ARE both the same switch I doubt that the break-in would be a contributing factor.

When I press a Filco brown switch slowly I notice a very pronounced bump whereas when I press a Leopold's it is very subtle. I have read many people reporting that their Leopold feels relatively "mushy" in comparison to the Filco.

Before I was even aware of plate-mounted switches, the first thing I noticed when comparing my Leopold, which was my first mech kb to my brother's Filco was that my keyboard felt different, using "mushier" as the most accurate description that I can think of. From this I can say that I'm sure plate mounted switches do make a physical difference in the typing feel. It is in no way a huge difference, but it is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14260135*
> Ugh...buying a blank set of keycaps is the worst idea I've ever had. I got them from a group buy on Geekhack, and they were shipped to me in a bag in an envelope instead of in the Filco box all laid out in order.
> 
> I've been sitting here since 1:00 trying to sort the keycaps into rows of the correct height...I can barely tell the difference and keep getting it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy gave me some advice:
> 
> but even with that I can't seem to get this right.


Same here. What I did was pop off a key from each row(Q, A, Z) and compare each blank key to the original and try to sort it from there. If it didn't look right when I put it in, I just pop it back out and try another. It goes a lot faster than trying to see if they're all correct first.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm so glad they keys for my topre came pre-arranged. Would have taken forever just to sort them out. I think it took 45 mins to put them all on as it was.


----------



## murderbymodem

It's finally done. After an entire day of grueling keycap sorting, it is finally time to unveil my creation. I call it the Filco Ninja Otaku Zerg! Altough it won't be completely finished until the next Geekhack double shot group buy. I'll be getting two Zerg Windows keys and a Zerg escape (F10







) key.










The lighting sucks because it's 8PM now. I had to use my desk lamp. I'll get a picture with better (natural) lighting tomorrow.


----------



## Tator Tot

Which keys are Ninja's ?

Looks good though man.


----------



## murderbymodem

None of the new keys are Ninja keys, but I kept Ninja in my title due to the fact that the the Filco logo is Black on the Ninja boards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


None of the new keys are Ninja keys, but I kept Ninja in my title due to the fact that the the Filco logo is Black on the Ninja boards




















You silly goose


----------



## waar

nvm you're under a diff name on GH. just wanted to make sure, thought somebody was using your pictures.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


nvm you're under a diff name on GH. just wanted to make sure, thought somebody was using your pictures.


Yeah, I'm cirE on Geekhack


----------



## waar

no, not you. Chobo. i saw somebody selling a RF and the pictures look familiar but it was under a diff name. after a little investigating, found out it was him. just wanted to make sure nobody was stealing his pictures.


----------



## reaper~

Good looking out and yup, that's ChoboGuy right there.


----------



## waar

he loved that RF so much, sad to see he's getting rid of it


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


nvm you're under a diff name on GH. just wanted to make sure, thought somebody was using your pictures.


Haha yeah thanks for trying to look out, but that is me


----------



## ch_123

Out of curiosity, why are you selling the Realforce?


----------



## ChoboGuy

I can't game on it because of the 30g 'A' on the WASD cluster. I find myself frequently actuating it by accident and it has always been pretty annoying. I'm also not ready to open up a $250 keyboard and to cut up the insides to mod it to become uniform weighted.


----------



## aggiejy

Not a very good picture, but this is my Leopold tenkeyless with blues and Signature Plastics doubleshots from the geekhack round 3 group buy. The transformer key was actually from the OP (Reaper) in a trade.









Soon to be updated with an RGB doubleshot set from my current group buy!

_Something_ like this, but not exactly:









One week left if you'd like to get in our order to the factory.


----------



## ChoboGuy

When I first saw the RGB set I thought it was ugly as hell but now I'm starting to like it.. The control keys looks more orange than red though. Improper lighting I guess?

Cool keyboard too







I'm jealous of your keycap collection..


----------



## waar

i just paid for my RGB set (demik on GH)







can't wait to get them. i need to change my poker keys to black engraved too


----------



## aggiejy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


When I first saw the RGB set I thought it was ugly as hell but now I'm starting to like it.. The control keys looks more orange than red though. Improper lighting I guess?

Cool keyboard too







I'm jealous of your keycap collection..


Well, yeah... that picture isn't the exact colors we're ordering. You can see the real swatches under that photo on the listing.

The red that we're ordering is "RR", their redest of reds. Firetruck red.

Thanks RE the keycap collection!







It's a start, but I'm always wanting more.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Going to pick up myself a set, thanks for the heads up

+rep


----------



## keyboardlover

I'm not sure if I'm qualified to join this club. You guys tell me.

Here's my keyboard collection:

Realforce 87UB (Variable) with custom keycaps from this group buy. They are doing a second round so go for it if you're looking for Topre caps you can actually read in low light!










2 Cherry G80-3494's customized with ergo clears:



















Filco Tenkeyless modded with ergo clears:










Filco tenkeyless with reds:


----------



## csm725

I want that TKL Red.


----------



## keyboardlover

Can you exchange items for rep points here?


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keyboardlover*


I'm not sure if I'm qualified to join this club. You guys tell me.

Here's my keyboard collection:

Realforce 87UB (Variable) with custom keycaps from this group buy. They are doing a second round so go for it if you're looking for Topre caps you can actually read in low light!










2 Cherry G80-3494's customized with ergo clears:



















Filco Tenkeyless modded with ergo clears:










Filco tenkeyless with reds:











Keyboard lover indeed... How hard was it for you to mod that Filco to ergo clear?


----------



## keyboardlover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Keyboard lover indeed... How hard was it for you to mod that Filco to ergo clear?


It's kind of a funny story...

To be honest, I didn't do the soldering work. Just supplied the board.
Learning to solder is on my "to do" list.


----------



## ChoboGuy

You are one lucky guy. An ergo-clear Filco was what I've had on my mind for a long time now. Unfortunately I don't have any soldering skills either and no connections to someone who could possibly do it for me


----------



## keyboardlover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


You are one lucky guy. A ergo-clear Filco was what I've had on my mind for a long time now. Unfortunately I don't have any soldering skills either and no connections to someone who could possibly do it for me










Contact mtl at GeekHack. I think he could help you out =)


----------



## ChoboGuy

Thanks







Definitely going to be one of my projects in the future.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Does anyone like blacks for typing? I was using an old rubber dome I found lying around in my girlfriends house that was pretty stiff and linear and played a game of typeracer. On the first round I got 171 WPM, which is A LOT more than what I usually get. I think this is because the stiffer keys make it harder for me to make accidental keystrokes, which plummet my WPM A LOT.....

I was planning on getting reds for my next board, but I found that I'm not very consistent and precise on browns, so now I'm torn beween reds or blacks. I know Idra types on a black board at like 190 wpm (W T F), so maybe he could give me some input on this?


----------



## Scrappy

The problem with blacks is they may be tough but they long travel distance is the killer, but some people do like them for typing.


----------



## keyboardlover

Unfortunately you don't really know what you like until you've tried them all.

That's why you'll find a lot of folks on GeekHack complaining about their wallets


----------



## Crazy9000

So what models is the spacebar that comes with the geekhack topre sets compatible with?


----------



## waar

87u

the spacebar is shorter, right?


----------



## keyboardlover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


So what models is the spacebar that comes with the geekhack topre sets compatible with?


87U, 104U and HHKB, at least.

It definitely does NOT fit the 86U, 103U or any JIS layout Topre keyboards.

Edit: Yes waar, it is shorter than the 86U and 103U spacebars.


----------



## treguo

87 is soo exppaannsivvve


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyboardlover;14273824*
> I'm not sure if I'm qualified to join this club.


Added.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

So, I just got my leopold, heres the first impressions I posted on GH:

The build quality is good, the keycaps do wobble a bit, but I'm going to assume that this is a common thing with cherry mx keyboards. Otherwise the build is very solid, this thing is heavy for it's size. One gripe is that the all the keycaps other than the function row and number row have marks on the back from the mold. The keyfeel is excellent, especially coming from a fujitsu fkb4700 featuring "peerless" switches. I don't think the stabilized keys feel "mushy", but they do feel slightly different than the rest of the keys, but I expect that larger keys feel different. I'm going to a mini-lan party tonight, so I'll get some heavy duty TF2 play in on this keyboard. Just another thing, it feels like my fingers are flying on this keyboard, I have no clue why, but it makes it SO MUCH FUN to type on.

And now, pics









First off, just an overhead view, btw all the pics are taken with my phone, so a bit skewed and blurry D:









Now a side view:









Back









and finally a backwards rear view to show the marks









Please add to the list along side my FKB4700


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*


Please add to the list along side my FKB4700










Done and congrats on your new board.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Done and congrats on your new board.










ty, and just to point out, you listed it with brown switches on the list...They're blues lol (as the picture shows)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*


ty, and just to point out, you listed it with brown switches on the list...They're blues lol (as the picture shows)










Ah crap. Thanks for pointing that out. Fixed.


----------



## Kasaris

My new Steelseries 7G I got today, and my Model M that I used VHT Vinyl Dye to dye the casing. Thinking of using RIT Dye to color the WASD keys red.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Model M looks clean, nice job









How do you like your cherry black board as far as typing goes?


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14286709*
> Model M looks clean, nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your cherry black board as far as typing goes?


Thanks, I'm glad it came out as nice as it did.

So far the cherry black isn't too bad to type on. I do find I'm making typos a bit more but I'm still getting used to the feel of the keyboard so I guess it's to be expected. I Was using a Logitech G15 prior to the Steelseries.


----------



## ChoboGuy

The reason why I'm interested in the blacks is because I find myself making many typos on lighter switches such as my browns and topre's. I think that stiffer keys will help a lot in typing more precisely. There's a huge hate wagon on MX blacks for typing though so I'm just a teeeeeny bit worried if I won't like them. I'm probably going to end up taking the plunge anyway though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Have you thought about mx clears?


----------



## keyboardlover

Seems like he'd find ergo clears interesting too. You could do what I did - mod a G80-3494 with them. Since it's PCB-mounted it's super easy and requires zero soldering.

You can use clear keycaps to show off too:









And no, that \KL key is not "shopped"


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14287610*
> The reason why I'm interested in the blacks is because I find myself making many typos on lighter switches such as my browns and topre's. I think that stiffer keys will help a lot in typing more precisely. There's a huge hate wagon on MX blacks for typing though so I'm just a teeeeeny bit worried if I won't like them. I'm probably going to end up taking the plunge anyway though.


Everybody loves MX reds.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


My new Steelseries 7G I got today, and my Model M that I used VHT Vinyl Dye to dye the casing.


Added.


----------



## 161029

I finally got to try my first mechanical keyboards today (and topre)!!!!111







I would post pictures of my experience at Akihabara but I was enjoying myself too much and the extra time after was inexistent. My sister wanted to go to other stores so I had to rush. Blue switches were by far my most favorite. The click and bump felt great. Browns were great too. I didn't like them as much as the blues but they were really nice. It was a little more restrictive than blue but the bump was fine. Black was my least favorite switch. It was really restrictive so red was more towards my liking. I also got to see my first computer parts today. The graphics cards were a lot bigger than I thought. They looked like...I don't really know what to say. Topres felt great too. We got lost there most of the time though. The maps I printed out were unclear.








I spent more time getting lost then having fun.

I'm still stuck between which keyboard to get. The Cleverly store didn't have any Leopold tenkeyless boards. The SofMap stores had them. No Ducky boards.







I didn't expect any though. I need help deciding quickly because the boards here are less expensive and tomorrow is my last day. Help please.


----------



## keyboardlover

Check out some of the keycap goodies I got in the mail yesterday.


----------



## 161029

I'm jelly. I need the happy key and the not approve key.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14288282*
> Have you thought about mx clears?


I'm not sure if I really care for the tactility in the cherry browns and the blues feel too 'plasticky' for my liking so I thought I'd like to try out a linear switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyboardlover;14288326*
> Seems like he'd find ergo clears interesting too. You could do what I did - mod a G80-3494 with them. Since it's PCB-mounted it's super easy and requires zero soldering.


Haha yeah I've been interested for awhile because I've always wanted stronger tactility on my browns. I was planning to ergo clear mod a Poker but thought maybe I'd give blacks a try first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14289771*
> Everybody loves MX reds.


Lol this is the exact opposite of what I need..

"They are bordering on extinction as a result of a high rate of typographical errors."

I do plan on trying them out in the future though.


----------



## csm725

From where did you pull that bordering on extinction quote?


----------



## ChoboGuy

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/mechanical-switch-keyboard,2955-2.html


----------



## csm725

Tomshardware for mech kb'? Bullpoop. Reds are bombing in popularity.


----------



## ChoboGuy

From my understanding they did a complete copy-pasta off another guide. Reds have pretty recently started becoming popular again. I wasn't referring to the "bordering on extinction" part of the quote, anyway.


----------



## csm725

Ah okay... anyways I like light switches. Browns are good and I wanna try Reds


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14296683*
> I'm not sure if I really care for the tactility in the cherry browns and the blues feel too 'plasticky' for my liking so I thought I'd like to try out a linear switch.
> 
> Haha yeah I've been interested for awhile because I've always wanted stronger tactility on my browns. I was planning to ergo clear mod a Poker but thought maybe I'd give blacks a try first.
> 
> Lol this is the exact opposite of what I need..
> 
> "They are bordering on extinction as a result of a high rate of typographical errors."
> 
> I do plan on trying them out in the future though.


They're also £45 more than blues from the keyboard co here. I've only owned black and blues though. Definitely getting blues next time. Now that I type properly some feedback would be nice.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14297584*
> They're also £45 more than blues from the keyboard co here. I've only owned black and blues though. Definitely getting blues next time. Now that I type properly some feedback would be nice.


Really? You mean the blacks cost 45 more euros than the blues from keyboardco? IIRC they were around the same price on the US Amazon from keyboardco.


----------



## Boyboyd

Sorry, the reds cost £45 more than the blues/blacks/browns.

It's just an economies of scale thing, i'm fairly certain they don't cost a lot more to produce.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14296834*
> From my understanding they did a complete copy-pasta off another guide. Reds have pretty recently started becoming popular again. I wasn't referring to the "bordering on extinction" part of the quote, anyway.


They lifted the OCN mech keyboard guide, complete with the same errors, and managed to add in even more. I'm seriously convinced that whoever wrote it was not an English speaker, and mangled things through Babelfish one time too many. Bent Spring... Christ.

Either way, -1 brownie points for taking something you read on Tom's Hardware seriously.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14299190*
> They lifted the OCN mech keyboard guide, complete with the same errors, and managed to add in even more. I'm seriously convinced that whoever wrote it was not an English speaker, and mangled things through Babelfish one time too many. Bent Spring... Christ.
> 
> Either way, -1 brownie points for taking something you read on Tom's Hardware seriously.


Of course I wouldn't have taken it seriously if I didn't take the time to think if it makes sense, would I? I'd imagine myself making a lot of typos on reds if I do so on my Realforce because of it's 30g keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14299190*
> They lifted the OCN mech keyboard guide, complete with the same errors, and managed to add in even more. I'm seriously convinced that whoever wrote it was not an English speaker, and mangled things through Babelfish one time too many. Bent Spring... Christ.
> 
> Either way, -1 brownie points for taking something you read on Tom's Hardware seriously.


I still need to update the guide and get some changes rolled in. Sadly, only 1 Tator and 30 jobs to do.


----------



## waar

got my realforce 86u today, lovely keyboard.

now i have my sights sent on a HHKB


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14299180*
> Sorry, the reds cost £45 more than the blues/blacks/browns.
> 
> It's just an economies of scale thing, i'm fairly certain they don't cost a lot more to produce.


Originally, the reds were fairly unpopular. Being a light, linear switch, they are prone to more typing errors. This in turn made very few keyboard models offer them.

Then, whenever anyone thought they would like to use reds, the boards were rare and hard to get ahold of, which massively drives up the prices. That made it so only people who really, really wanted MX reds would tend to end up with them. In turn that makes almost all the reviews of reds very positive sounding, since everyone who bought one loves it. Now the reds start sounding attractive to average people who normally wouldn't have had much interest in them.

Filco then sees this as an opportunity to cash in on this, and releases a few limited boards with reds. People are willing to pay more for them, since reds had been so hard to get.

To be fair though, I honestly haven't seen many complaints from any of the new wave of MX red owners. I guess they work fine.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14300514*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my realforce 86u today, lovely keyboard.
> 
> now i have my sights sent on a HHKB


Nice! A white one is even better... now get some color key caps. lol









demik










Courtesy of 002.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14300514*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my realforce 86u today, lovely keyboard.
> 
> now i have my sights sent on a HHKB


You'll appreciate it more and more over time







Have fun with it, it's a great keyboard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14300567*
> Nice! A white one is even better... now get some color key caps. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of 002.


Colored key caps?!?!


----------



## reaper~

^ I'm too old for that color scheme. lol It'd just confuses me even more.







I'm getting dizzy just looking at the pic.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14300579*
> You'll appreciate it more and more over time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with it, it's a great keyboard.


yeah, i don't know which keyboard it's going to replace lol (poker on mac, minitouch on pc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14300600*
> Colored key caps?!?!


oh man, now that's colorful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14300567*
> Nice! A white one is even better... now get some color key caps. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demik
> 
> Courtesy of 002.


oh yes, white one is my favorite. and ill see how the money situation is next week.. might get a set of red keys.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


oh yes, white one is my favorite. and ill see how the money situation is next week.. might get a set of red keys.


Great choice! Red keys on white board is the best combo imo.


----------



## 161029

Which Filco should I get? I need quick answers because I'll be returning to Akihabara today for one. Ninja, Majestouch 2, Zero, or Majestouch?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Which Filco should I get? I need quick answers because I'll be returning to Akihabara today for one. Ninja, Majestouch 2, Zero, or Majestouch?


IDK, whatever you like. I'm partial to the Ninja.


----------



## 161029

Me too. The printing on the front face of the cap was a nice idea. Is there any large difference between the models? I want the best I can get.

Edit: btw, that was quick. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Me too. The printing on the front face of the cap was a nice idea. Is there any large difference between the models? I want the best I can get.

Edit: btw, that was quick. Thanks.


Not anything that you'll feel.

I'd get the Ninja.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not anything that you'll feel.

I'd get the Ninja.


Zero doesn't use cherry MX switches, so it'll be pretty different.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14301078*
> Zero doesn't use cherry MX switches, so it'll be pretty different.


Oops, yeah I glazed over the Zero









Between the Ninja, MJ, & MJ2 it's all mostly the same.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14300843*
> Which Filco should I get? I need quick answers because I'll be returning to Akihabara today for one. Ninja, Majestouch 2, Zero, or Majestouch?


While in Japan you should try getting something that isn't as easily available elsewhere









I would go for a keyboard with hiragana on it, but I'm just a weeaboo.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


While in Japan you should try getting something that isn't as easily available elsewhere









I would go for a keyboard with hiragana on it, but I'm just a weeaboo.


Hey that gives me another excuse to post my keys.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Great choice! Red keys on white board is the best combo imo.


you forgot to add my realforce







but rush tho, you're probably busy


----------



## jpm804

Seeing all these Realforce keyboards and keycaps making me jealous... <must resist>

..darn too late







Thanks ChoboGuy









also nice 86U Waar.... the white version is growing on me.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


you forgot to add my realforce







but rush tho, you're probably busy










Your list is getting long. You should just post a list of all your boards here in one post and I'll hyperlink them.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Your list is getting long. You should just post a list of all your boards here in one post and I'll hyperlink them.










This when you know your a mech keyboard addict .. I hope to not have a hyperlink post soon also.

Nice collection though Waar...


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Seeing all these Realforce keyboards and keycaps making me jealous... <must resist>

..darn too late







Thanks ChoboGuy









also nice 86U Waar.... the white version is growing on me.


No problem







Hope you enjoy it!

You've got me stuck here using my Leopold again with a broken spacebar in the meantime. Hopefully EK can send me some replacement parts soon.. it's been awhile.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Your list is getting long. You should just post a list of all your boards here in one post and I'll hyperlink them.










it's getting that bad? lol, yeah that sounds like a better idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Seeing all these Realforce keyboards and keycaps making me jealous... <must resist>

..darn too late







Thanks ChoboGuy









also nice 86U Waar.... the white version is growing on me.


thanks, lately i've been a fan of white/grey keyboards. black keyboards get a little boring after awhile.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


This when you know your a mech keyboard addict .. I hope to not have a hyperlink post soon also.

Nice collection though Waar...










i think i have this problem with collecting stuff.

i have a TON of sneakers in my closet. some that i have never even worn. i should probably see a therapist about it lol


----------



## waar

Rosewill RK-9000 (sold)
Filco Majestouch FKBN87ML/EB (Sold)
Leopold FC200RT/AB (Traded)
Poker MX Cherry Brown (Traded)
Unicomp Spacesaver (Gone)
Siig Minitouch
Realforce 86U-SE0500 (Sold)
IBM Model M 82G2383 (Sold)
Leopold FC200RT/KB (White Otaku) (Sold)
Filco Majestouch 2 FKBN87MC/EW2 (Sold)
IBM Model M SSK (Sold)
Leopold FC200RR/AW (Traded)
Ricercar Cherry SPOS (Sold)
Ducky 1087XM (Green Alps) (Sold)
DK Saver
Cherry G80-2100 HDU
CM Storm (sold)
Deck 82 Ice (w/ TG3 BL82 keycaps) (Sold)
Access 12x6 board
HHKB Pro 2
TypeNow Solid (Sold)
Realforce 87u EK Edition 45g


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


it's getting that bad? lol, yeah that sounds like a better idea.

thanks, lately i've been a fan of white/grey keyboards. black keyboards get a little boring after awhile.

i think i have this problem with collecting stuff.

i have a TON of sneakers in my closet. some that i have never even worn. i should probably see a therapist about it lol


Off-topic but streetwear sneakers?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


No problem







Hope you enjoy it!

You've got me stuck here using my Leopold again with a broken spacebar in the meantime. Hopefully EK can send me some replacement parts soon.. it's been awhile.











Now i'm feeling bad....hopefully EK makes that right soon. Any plans for a new keyboard in the near future?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


i think i have this problem with collecting stuff.

i have a TON of sneakers in my closet. some that i have never even worn. i should probably see a therapist about it lol


Hahaha... a fellow sneakerhead also..you're preaching to the choir.... I have the same problem.

Actually been selling some of my collection to feed this new keyboard bug.

If you in norcal,,, want to buy some shoes???? hahahahah


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Off-topic but streetwear sneakers?


yessir, mostly nike + jordan. although i've stopped since a lot of the shoes in the past 2 years have been ugly and made with really bad materials.

Quote:



Hahaha... a fellow sneakerhead also..you're preaching to the choir.... I have the same problem.

Actually been selling some of my collection to feed this new keyboard bug.

If you in norcal,,, want to buy some shoes???? hahahahah


im in socal, and i'll buy your shoes if you buy mine lol

btw reaper, you can link to that post up there and i'll just keep updating it whenever i get something new that way it won't ruin the spreadsheet


----------



## ChoboGuy

You aren't the only one here







I collect nikes and syndicate vans


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the only other keyboards I'll ever buy for myself is a unicomp customizer, and a HHKB. HHKB would put me having over a grand of Topre though







.


----------



## waar

HHKB is uniform weight, right?


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Now i'm feeling bad....hopefully EK makes that right soon. Any plans for a new keyboard in the near future?

Hahaha... a fellow sneakerhead also..you're preaching to the choir.... I have the same problem.

Actually been selling some of my collection to feed this new keyboard bug.

If you in norcal,,, want to buy some shoes???? hahahahah










Yeah I'm actually planning on ordering one this week or during the next Poker group buy on GH. Still deciding if I want a Filco cherry black or to ergo clear mod a Poker...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


HHKB is uniform weight, right?


Yup it's uniform weight


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


HHKB is uniform weight, right?


Yep, 45g







.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


btw reaper, you can link to that post up there and i'll just keep updating it whenever i get something new that way it won't ruin the spreadsheet


Done!







Now let's start a Sneakers Club. lol


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


yessir, mostly nike + jordan. although i've stopped since a lot of the shoes in the past 2 years have been ugly and made with really bad materials.

im in socal, and i'll buy your shoes if you buy mine lol


Totally agree with you on the lack of quality in the last two years and also all the hypebeasts and resellers.

I've actually been good for the last two years... collected mostly jordans and air max runners.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


You aren't the only one here







I collect nikes and syndicate vans


nice ,,,, i have a weakness for vans also









<sorry for the off topic and will try to get back to keyboard chat>


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Yeah I'm actually planning on ordering one this week or during the next Poker group buy on GH. Still deciding if I want a Filco cherry black or to ergo clear mod a Poker...


Love my Poker with Blues and getting use to the form factor.. kinda miss the dedicated arrow buttons but getting use to the function keys on it.

Tried some black lately,,,, well tapped on some on a SteelSeries 7G at frys and it felt way too stiff for me. I can see how that might cause some fatigue for prolongued typing sessions.

Hoping to try out some reds to compare.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Done!







Now let's start a Sneakers Club. lol










thanks, and yes, lets start one lol. never thought i'd meet sneakerheads on other forums.. especially a tech forum lol


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Colored key caps?!?!

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Crazy9000/DSC_0031.jpg

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG alt=""]http://i.imgur.com/0nx4q.jpg

What is up with that tiny space bar!? Can you even call that a space bar? I think that's a space key!


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Love my Poker with Blues and getting use to the form factor.. kinda miss the dedicated arrow buttons but getting use to the function keys on it.

Tried some black lately,,,, well tapped on some on a SteelSeries 7G at frys and it felt way too stiff for me. I can see how that might cause some fatigue for prolongued typing sessions.

Hoping to try out some reds to compare.


I'm not a fan of blue switches but I've always wanted to try out the Poker layout. I really like the form factor too..

As for the blacks, the reason why I'm interested in them is because I think they'll help me type more precisely and with a smaller margin of error. I found an old rubber-dome lying around in my girlfriends house that felt pretty stiff and linear and played a game of typeracer on it. On the first race I got 171 WPM which was the highest score I've ever gotten and averaged 150 WPM on the races after that. This was because I was making very few errors on all of the races. I usually get much lower scores (120-130 WPM) because I make many errors on lighter switches such as browns or Topres. I'm not too worried about fatigue and some huge keyboard enthusiasts swear by them so I'm interested in giving them a try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Done!







Now let's start a Sneakers Club. lol










Count me in


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


I'm not a fan of blue switches but I've always wanted to try out the Poker layout. I really like the form factor too..

As for the blacks, the reason why I'm interested in them is because I think they'll help me type more precisely and with a smaller margin of error. I found an old rubber-dome lying around in my girlfriends house that felt pretty stiff and linear and played a game of typeracer on it. On the first race I got 171 WPM which was the highest score I've ever gotten and averaged 150 WPM on the races after that. This was because I was making very few errors on all of the races. I usually get much lower scores (120-130 WPM) because I make many errors on lighter switches such as browns or Topres. I'm not too worried about fatigue and some huge keyboard enthusiasts swear by them so I'm interested in giving them a try.

Count me in











Post your feedback when you get it...also count me in on that sneaker club


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


I really like the form factor too..


Yeah, I'm still considering a Poker because of the awesome form factor. The one thing that's stopping me is how exposed the PCB is. Any crumbs or hair that falls into the keyboard gets right onto the PCB...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What is up with that tiny space bar!? Can you even call that a space bar? I think that's a space key!










It's exactly the same size as a full length shift.


----------



## infernoRS

Hmm, wonder what kind of a keyboard that Apple IIe has, I'm not an expert at this. Does anyone know?










Anyways, do I have any joining in with them toyish Razer Blackwidows?


----------



## csm725

AEKII is complicated white alps IIRC


----------



## ch_123

The AEK II has Cream Alps, sometimes the Cream switches have white sliders though.

That, of course, is not an AEK II. That is an Apple II. It has some mediocre linear switch.


----------



## 161029

Yay! I can finally join in on the fun! I just bought a Filco Majestouch Black Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blue switches. It's basically the Ninja but the japanese version with the japanese keyboard layout. It already reminds me so much of japan. Got it at the Cleverly 2 store. Will post pics tomorrow when I get back to China. I was pondering between this and the Magestouch 2 but this one's less expensive, there isn't a difference except for the key printing, and the printing won't wear off since I won't be touching the front face of the keys.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I still need to update the guide and get some changes rolled in. Sadly, only 1 Tator and 30 jobs to do.


Well, it's much better than it used to be. Still, some of the older parts, particular the key rollover section, are like...


----------



## 161029

Let me finish that.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUDD DDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Well, it's much better than it used to be. Still, some of the older parts, particular the key rollover section, are like...


I had to take out the Rage guy image (problem with Google Adsense and it violating their policy.)

Still though; I know. I just revel in the fact that it's not as botched as what THG posted.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hello! I just got my Filco Majestouch 2 with Cherry MX Browns. Ready to be added to the club, please!










I liked it so much, I ordered two more for work--one for myself and one for a coworker.

NB: Sorry, I can't take a good picture to save my life.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I just bought some clear keycaps to replace my WASD keys and was wondering if there was some sort of guide/tutorial on how to install LED's onto my mech board.

Incase your wondering for which board it will either be on a filco, blackwidow, or a PLU.


----------



## Crazy9000

Didn't someone here get either a BW or an xarmor, and it came with the LEDs installed but not plugged into the power? That would be the easiest way







.


----------



## v1ral

okay I got my Razer Black Widow it's pretty sweet!!
Feels great..
Very light to the touch I'd say.
Font is kinda weird, but I knew that already, the "clicky-ness" is quite cool!!
I don't want to add a picture as my desk is a mess atm...
haha.
shashoots
v1ral
Edit: here a picture








Next up is a OCN Ducky with Browns!!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infernoRS*


Anyways, do I have any joining in with them toyish Razer Blackwidows?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


Hello! I just got my Filco Majestouch 2 with Cherry MX Browns. Ready to be added to the club, please!


Both of you are added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Yay! I can finally join in on the fun! I just bought a Filco Majestouch Black Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Blue switches.


Don't forget to post some pics once you receive the board so I can add you.


----------



## waar

FINALLY keyboardco has some MJ2 TKL with blues for sale on amazon. ive been waiting for them to put some up


----------



## 161029

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1073494-my-first-mechanical-keyboard-11-a.html

Do I get in?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14317255*
> Do I get in?


Only if you send me that Panda.









Added.


----------



## 161029

He's mine!!!!!!!1111 All mine!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## audioxbliss

I got my Ducky from the OCN giveaway!










Cherry Browns. Now I just have to find myself a decent wristrest and I'm good to go


----------



## reaper~

Added.









I wish I'd won one of those.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Added.









I wish I'd won one of those.










I think you have plenty of keyboards to keep you busy reaper...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14321482*
> I think you have plenty of keyboards to keep you busy reaper...


You can never have too many mech keyboards. I need moar!


----------



## ChoboGuy

Just traded my Leopold Otaku brown board for a KBC Poker brown. It's definitely going to take some time to get used to this layout. Will post pics soon


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Just traded my Leopold Otaku brown board for a KBC Poker brown. It's definitely going to take some time to get used to this layout. Will post pics soon










I think you will like it... I love my poker blues.

I thought I would miss the dedicated arrow keys but i am slowly getting use to using the FN keys to use the arrows. Love the small form factor...

Don't forget to get the PBT keycaps down the line


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


I think you will like it... I love my poker blues.

I thought I would miss the dedicated arrow keys but i am slowly getting use to using the FN keys to use the arrows. Love the small form factor...

Don't forget to get the PBT keycaps down the line










So far I am really loving how it looks and how small it is. I just found out that I could hit FN + spacebar and it turns the right shift, windows, application, and control key into dedicated arrow keys, which is perfect for me considering that I NEVER use them.

I'm planning on picking up a set of PBT caps although I'm not sure if I should try to get creative with the keycaps on this board.


----------



## reaper~

^ These engraved sets iMav is expecting look amazing and they're for the Pokers.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


So far I am really loving how it looks and how small it is. I just found out that I could hit FN + spacebar and it turns the right shift, windows, application, and control key into dedicated arrow keys, which is perfect for me considering that I NEVER use them.

I'm planning on picking up a set of PBT caps although I'm not sure if I should try to get creative with the keycaps on this board.


I didnt know this either.. thanks for the tip. Just activated it and works perfectly..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ These engraved sets iMav is expecting look amazing and they're for the Pokers.


Waiting for this set also....hoping to get this from iMav also.

I was first thinking to get the poker red with these keycaps and swap it into my poker blue but I will just wait and just buy a set.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ These engraved sets iMav is expecting look amazing and they're for the Pokers.


Yeah haha I'm actually planning on getting in on that round 2 group buy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


I didnt know this either.. thanks for the tip. Just activated it and works perfectly..

Waiting for this set also....hoping to get this from iMav also.

I was first thinking to get the poker red with these keycaps and swap it into my poker blue but I will just wait and just buy a set.


No problem









Your Realforce hasn't came in yet, right? Boy do I miss that thing already


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


No problem









Your Realforce hasn't came in yet, right? Boy do I miss that thing already










Nope...Hoping tomorrow, the wait is killing me.









Hopefully you dont like the poker format too much that you will upgrade to a HHKB2 soon







(Worried that is going to happen to me)


----------



## ChoboGuy

Make sure you post what you think tomorrow when you get it









A HHKB could definitely be one of my possible purchases in the future, but I think that I am going to stick with this Poker for now. So far I'm liking it and I'm probably also going to modify the switches to ergo clears.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Make sure you post what you think tomorrow when you get it









A HHKB could definitely be one of my possible purchases in the future, but I think that I am going to stick with this Poker for now. So far I'm liking it and I'm probably also going to modify the switches to ergo clears.


for sure... Would love to see how that mod goes and the resulting feel.

Post some pics of that poker also....


----------



## Kasaris

Reaper, I Just noticed you have me in the list twice. The IBM Model M 1390131 is the one I dyed the casing on with the VHT dye.

Also decided to return my Steelseries 7G and pickup a Filco Majestouch-2 Tactile Action FKBN104M/EB2 off Amazon.

I will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

This thing had been lying in the junk pile in my dads study for years, when I learnt about mechanical keyboards I had a look at it and sure enough it has MX blue switches in it
















I haven't found much info on it.









Quick question regarding degradation over time, i have had some keys start to fail, i had one key which would register properly %50 of the time, double tap %25 of the time and the rest of the time it wouldn't register. Are these switches known to fail after a period of time?

I'm thinking about getting another keyboard, looking at getting something with MX blacks because i've started gaming a bit ore and i want a bit more force required to activate the switch.


----------



## ch_123

Yeah, that's a pretty common problem with those old microswitch-based keyboards (most types of keyboard fail with age, but the double registering thing seems to be quite common with Cherry, Alps and similar switches)

Also, the tactile element degrades with age, leading to the keyboard feeling rather mediocre to type on compared with a new one.


----------



## Crazy9000

If I press the MX blacks just wrong on my Deck they will double register sometimes. I haven't heard a single other person mention it though, so I think it's just how I press a certain key.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

AH okay, I'll probably look into getting something with MX blacks, recommendations on keyboards? I want a full size with num pad etc, nothing too fancy


----------



## Crazy9000

Steelseries 6g is recommended a lot, but I don't know much about it personally. Seems like a fairly plan keyboard if that's what you want.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I live in Australia, do you know of any sites which ship here?


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.mechkeyboards.com/products.html


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


Reaper, I Just noticed you have me in the list twice...


Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*











This thing had been lying in the junk pile in my dads study for years, when I learnt about mechanical keyboards I had a look at it and sure enough it has MX blue switches in it










Added.

Got a NIB Model M SSK today. The box, the packaging reek of vintage smell. lol And it's such a pleasure to type on.

][/URL] ][/URL]


----------



## 161029

You know you'd like to give that to me.


----------



## waar

me want an SSK


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14346084*
> Got a NIB Model M SSK today. The box, the packaging reek of vintage smell. lol And it's such a pleasure to type on.
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/IBM/DSC05976.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/IBM/DSC05978.jpg]


Looks nice Reaper....I have a feeling I will start looking at vintage keyboards once I finishing collect the wanted current keyboards on my list.

Do I even want to ask how much you paid for it??


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14346908*
> You know you'd like to give that to me.


Hehe.. this one goes right into storage since I have another one for daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14347957*
> me want an SSK


Me too. Oh wait..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14348036*
> Looks nice Reaper....I have a feeling I will start looking at vintage keyboards once I finishing collect the wanted current keyboards on my list.
> Do I even want to ask how much you paid for it??


Thanks and all I can say is don't. This keyboard collecting thing is very addictive. Soon we're gonna have our monthly KA meeting but instead of withdrawal from alcohol, it's gonna be from keyboards. lol

Oh and I paid just a little more than your 86UB.


----------



## 161029

I want one so bad. They actually look really nice for older keyboards. I want one with a silver badge.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14348255*
> 
> Thanks and all I can say is don't. This keyboard collecting thing is very addictive. Soon we're gonna have our monthly AA meeting but instead of withdrawal from alcohol, it's gonna be from keyboards. lol
> 
> Oh and I paid just a little more than your 86UB.


Not bad.. I saw that one on ebay go for like $325 and I almost chocked....

Speaking of 86UB, it came in today.. need to open it up and play with it. Pics to come.

Sign me up for that KA (keyboardist Annonymous) club we should call it...I bought two more just right now. Couldn't pass up the deal on two keyboards that were on my want list.

Gonna stay low for now unless i see a 87UB 55g Uniform weight pop up,,,


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14348302*
> I want one so bad. They actually look really nice for older keyboards. I want one with a silver badge.


I agree... considering it's more than 10 years old.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14348308*
> Gonna stay low for now unless i see a 87UB 55g Uniform weight pop up,,,


I rest my case.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14348308*
> Not bad.. I saw that one on ebay go for like $325 and I almost chocked....
> 
> Speaking of 86UB, it came in today.. need to open it up and play with it. Pics to come.
> 
> Sign me up for that KA (keyboardist Annonymous) club we should call it...I bought two more just right now. Couldn't pass up the deal on two keyboards that were on my want list.
> 
> Gonna stay low for now unless i see a 87UB 55g Uniform weight pop up,,,


im also waiting for EK to stock 87Us lol

that'll be my next purchase unless i find a good deal on a HHKB


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14348679*
> im also waiting for EK to stock 87Us lol
> 
> that'll be my next purchase unless i find a good deal on a HHKB


Waiting for EK also to stock that 87UB... not sure which model they said they will be carrying...crossing fingers they carry the uniform version if possible. They said this week but not holding my breath....

Speaking of HHKB picked up a HHKB pro 2 tonight for I think a decent deal...cant wait til in comes in.


----------



## csm725

I want Reds but folding > mech KBs


----------



## 161029

I feel bad for you. I'm not giving you my wallet though. I still want a comp.


----------



## csm725

There's this little bugger called XPD and he adds more and more hardware and I can't keep up with him so I'm putting off more mechs and buying more computer parts.


----------



## 161029

We need to kick you out.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14349082*
> There's this little bugger called XPD and he adds more and more hardware and I can't keep up with him so I'm putting off more mechs and buying more computer parts.


Lol talk about putting off more mechs. Look at my sig rig







I was planning on doing plenty of upgrades until I discovered mechanical keyboards a few months back. So far I've spent about $500 on keyboards within a span of about 3-4 months.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14346084*
> Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Added.
> 
> Got a NIB Model M SSK today. The box, the packaging reek of vintage smell. lol And it's such a pleasure to type on.
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/IBM/DSC05976.jpg] [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/IBM/DSC05978.jpg]


Haha man you should let me visit you someday so I could try out all your boards


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14349159*
> Lol talk about putting off more mechs. Look at my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing plenty of upgrades until I discovered mechanical keyboards a few months back. So far I've spent about $500 on keyboards within a span of about 3-4 months.


Received the RF 86UB today...thanks again for selling it to me. This thing is amazing to type on.

The feel is completely different then any mx switch I have tried so far... now I know why people rave about these switches.

Defintely some learning curve to them but hopefully after some more time on it it will become better.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14349159*
> Lol talk about putting off more mechs. Look at my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing plenty of upgrades until I discovered mechanical keyboards a few months back. So far I've spent about $500 on keyboards within a span of about 3-4 months.


I would have spent that much within a day. Just bring me to Akihabara and that money will be gone pretty quickly.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14349269*
> Received the RF 86UB today...thanks again for selling it to me. This thing is amazing to type on.
> 
> The feel is completely different then any mx switch I have tried so far... now I know why people rave about these switches.
> 
> Defintely some learning curve to them but hopefully after some more time on it it will become better.


You are very welcome







Hope you enjoy it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14349350*
> I would have spent that much within a day. Just bring me to Akihabara and that money will be gone pretty quickly.


Trust me I'd LOVE to be able to go to Akihabara myself....


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14349467*
> Trust me I'd LOVE to be able to go to Akihabara myself....


I will always have something to remember it by (now where's that post that linked to my keyboard thread?







).


----------



## Idra

Ordered another Das Keyboard (mx browns).

I'm a bit disappointed in the quality control of Das Keyboards.

One of the front keys has a very large, visible scratch on it.


----------



## 161029

I was going to get a das off newegg but I didn't like the full keyboard layout and the glossiness. Plus, the looks of the Ninja/Black keycaps was just pure win for me.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Haha man you should let me visit you someday so I could try out all your boards


i'll tag along, since we're all in los angeles


----------



## reaper~

^ Let me know when and where so we can all get together. I might know a couple of people from GH that wanna join in also.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14358742*
> ^ Let me know when and where so we can all get together. I might know a couple of people from GH that wanna join in also.


The socal people have all the fun.. hahaha to bad you guys arent in norcal


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys how much tdo IBM model M run for? Good condition ones.


----------



## reaper~

^ Do you know the part number? Common ones are around $20 - $30 but the most desirable ones are 1391401 (that's the part number).


----------



## wompwomp

It is a 1391401. But there's one flaw with it, it is missing the "]" keycap. He's trying to sell it to me for $20 and I really want a buckling spring board but don't want to order one off of ebay because of the high shipping prices. Do you think it's worth it? It seems to be in great condition besides that missing keycap which would probably bug me.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


You are very welcome







Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks ChoboGuy again... pics of the new Keyboard.

*REALFORCE 86UB*



















It's new home....they werent kidding when I heard typing on Topre's is like "typing on a cloud of boobs"


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


It is a 1391401. But there's one flaw with it, it is missing the "]" keycap. He's trying to sell it to me for $20 and I really want a buckling spring board but don't want to order one off of ebay because of the high shipping prices. Do you think it's worth it? It seems to be in great condition besides that missing keycap which would probably bug me.


That seems like a good deal to me, but i'm no vintage keyboard expert.

I would defintely pay 20 bucks just to be able to try out a model M.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Im looking at getting something with MX black switches and someone suggested SteelSeries 6Gv2. Any thoughts about it? Can get it for $120 shipped


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14361503*
> Thanks ChoboGuy again... pics of the new Keyboard.
> 
> *REALFORCE 86UB*


they feel great to type on, huh?

ive been gaming with it since i got mine and so far i haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14361656*
> they feel great to type on, huh?
> 
> ive been gaming with it since i got mine and so far i haven't had any problems with it.


Yes still getting use to it for sure... the combination of the lightness of the switches and feel of the keycaps defintely make it fun to type on.... alot more linear then I expected.

Cant wait to compare this to a Cherry Red to compare feel against another light linear switch.

Now I really want a 87UB 55g uniform weight to add to the collection.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14361468*
> It is a 1391401. But there's one flaw with it, it is missing the "]" keycap. He's trying to sell it to me for $20 and I really want a buckling spring board but don't want to order one off of ebay because of the high shipping prices. Do you think it's worth it? It seems to be in great condition besides that missing keycap which would probably bug me.
> 
> ...


$20 is a decent price for a '1401. You can get a replacement keycap easily enough, try Geekhack.
Quote:


> but the most desirable ones are 1391401 (that's the part number).


That's certainly a debatable claim


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14363041*
> That's certainly a debatable claim


I don't know.. I just copied it from here.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14364330*
> I don't know.. I just copied it from here.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14361503*
> Thanks ChoboGuy again... pics of the new Keyboard.
> 
> *REALFORCE 86UB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's new home....they werent kidding when I heard typing on Topre's is like "typing on a cloud of boobs"


That's a sweet setup







Glad to see you're enjoying it


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14364330*
> I don't know.. I just copied it from here.


It seems you got me, good sir









In that post, I was talking in terms of a person buying their first Model M, and looking for something sensible. There are, of course, far more interesting ones, but more expensive and harder to find, and thus not something I would recommend straight out to anyone.

Speaking of odd ones, I am finally getting my hands on something I've wanted for quite a few years -










A late-70s vintage IBM beam spring keyboard. Converting it to PC usage will be fun to say the least...


----------



## Tator Tot

:headscrat Is that a tank in the picture?


----------



## ch_123

With a full metal casing, switches that are as tall as my thumb is long, and a weight of about 5kg...

Something like that, yes


----------



## csm725

Hmm.... beam spring....


----------



## ch_123

More like this -


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14368674*
> With a full metal casing, switches that are as tall as my thumb is long, and a weight of about 5kg...
> 
> Something like that, yes


Thumbs are the longest finger on the hand, so that's a bold statement.


----------



## csm725

Was going to say anyone with less rep than me has no valid argument, but then I looked at your rep.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14368858*
> Thumbs are the longest finger on the hand, so that's a bold statement.


Look at the pic above your post







.


----------



## Recluse

I was home alone a week so I moved my PC to the living room, and you should be able to see that it's a BlackWidow (only picture I had at hand, was making my mates jelly with it







)! And yes it was brand new as some of you might notice the instruction things that follow it under my small screen!

edit: fail, forgot pic, here


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14368858*
> Thumbs are the longest finger on the hand, so that's a bold statement.


Well, going from the lower knuckle. I think you know what I mean








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14368888*
> Look at the pic above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Front profile -










Buckling spring on the right hand side for size comparison.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14368888*
> Look at the pic above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unless that's 4 5/8th inches tall (length of my thumb. Which is 1/2 an inch longer than my middle finger) than I strongly disagree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14368911*
> Well, going from the lower knuckle. I think you know what I mean


Than say half the length... :/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14368674*
> With a full metal casing, switches that are as tall as my thumb is long, and a weight of about 5kg...
> 
> Something like that, yes


I think you could register that as a PDW in 47 of the states, and is probably illegal in 12 EU countries


----------



## csm725

ch you missed my post....


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14368868*
> Than say half the length... :/


I tend to go by the usable length of things. People who start counting the bits you can't get access to are usually compensating for something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14368975*
> ch you missed my post....


Oh, I didnt think that was directed at me!


----------



## csm725

What...? /confuzzled
I never said anything about half the length. I was talking about your rep. Go back to GH you're breaking my brain


----------



## ch_123

Whoops, that was some serious quoting fail on my part. Sorry about that!

Rep is... rep. You say useful things, sometimes people give you Rep. I don't really keep count of it much to be honest.

Ripster does, I think it reaffirms some sort of deep psychological need he has.


----------



## csm725

No problem, not sure where you got that from.








Anyways true. Ripster isn't around here much. Tator > ripster I think...


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm still the highest repped member in this thread


----------



## De-Zant

^at how many?

EDIT: twocables is part of the club and has more rep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14369254*
> ^at how many?
> 
> EDIT: twocables is part of the club and has more rep.


TwoCables doesn't really post.

Also, if you sort users by Rep you can guess where I'm at. It's >2000 though.
EDIT: I only spent a year and a half to get my Rep. I used to be about 500 ahead of TC.


----------



## Marin

I'm kind of up there.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;14369295*
> I'm kind of up there.


I added 400 rep to your account for trolling 5en earlier


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14369293*
> TwoCables doesn't really post.
> 
> Also, if you sort users by Rep you can guess where I'm at. It's >2000 though.
> EDIT: I only spent a year and a half to get my Rep. I used to be about 500 ahead of TC.


Do you remember how many posts per day you had in those first 1.5 years?


----------



## csm725

Proof? lol.


----------



## ch_123

Isn't there some thing whereby if you get a certain number of rep, your user name is displayed in a grey font?


----------



## csm725

250 rep. Also must be at OCN for >1 year.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14369336*
> Do you remember how many posts per day you had in those first 1.5 years?


About the same as now, 25-30 Posts/day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14369350*
> Proof? lol.


check the attachment, it's from the Chimp Challenge 3 years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14369367*
> Isn't there some thing whereby if you get a certain number of rep, your user name is displayed in a grey font?


Yeah, 250 REP + 1 Year of activity on the site gets you a free Overclocked account.

That means you get a grey name and a free email (via gmail) with your username @ overclocked.net


----------



## De-Zant

And it's called the overclocked account.

I have it. You can see my custom title and my gray username.

I would have access to an ocn email if I wanted but I have no need for such.

e- tator beat me to it.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14369036*
> I tend to go by the usable length of things. People who start counting the bits you can't get access to are usually compensating for something.


Well I have 4 5/8ths of useable thumb. If you are considering the part where there isn't a flap. Without that part you wouldn't even be able to cross your thumb over your index finger.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0*


Well I have 4 5/8ths of useable thumb. If you are considering the part where there isn't a flap. Without that part you wouldn't even be able to cross your thumb over your index finger.


You measure all fingers (or "digits") from the first knuckle, the thumb is no exception.


----------



## magna224

I see no keyboards here...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, 250 REP + 1 Year of activity on the site gets you a free Overclocked account.


I never knew that.









Edit: So... do I have to activate this somehow? Why is my name not Grey?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I never knew that.









Edit: So... do I have to activate this somehow? Why is my name not Grey?


You already have an overclocked account. Look in your postbit.

If you want the grey color, go here and select "overclocked account":
http://overclock.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, 250 REP + 1 Year of activity on the site gets you a free Overclocked account.

That means you get a grey name and a free email (via gmail) with your username @ overclocked.net


Somebody start repping me like mad. I needs moar rep!!!!







It's going to take forever to get to 250. The 1 year shouldn't be hard since this site is probably the center of my social life.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Somebody start repping me like mad. I needs moar rep!!!!







It's going to take forever to get to 250. The 1 year shouldn't be hard since this site is probably the center of my social life.










Make helpful posts


----------



## Kasaris

The Pictures I promised of my Filco Majestouch-2 w/ brown switches.

So far I like the brown switches better than the blacks on the Steelseries 7G I returned, and I certainly like the key layout better. I wasn't very fond of the smaller backspace or the large enter key on it.


----------



## Socom

Add me to the club. Just picked up a Black Widow Ultimate. I really like it over rubber dome keyboards. It feels so much nicer to to type with, and the back lighting is really nice.


----------



## jpm804

Got some new toys today:

*Filco Tenkeyless Linear R ( Red Switches )*

















*HHKB Pro2 (Topre Switches)*

















*HHKB2 Bag*

















Really liking the Filco Red, feels almost like a Brown switch without the tactile bump. Defitinitely better feel than the black switches I tried on the Steelseries 7G, now that was alot harder to acutate.

The HHKB2 feels similar to my realforce (love the size and the keycap feel), but still getting use to the layout since the backspace is in a different location than I am use to. Going to use that as my travel keyboard for work or on the go so hence the bag. Bag also fits my KBC poker which is nice bonus also.


----------



## 161029

Must get.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


The Pictures I promised of my Filco Majestouch-2 w/ brown switches.


Yours is good (up to date on the spreadsheet).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Add me to the club. Just picked up a Black Widow Ultimate. I really like it over rubber dome keyboards. It feels so much nicer to to type with, and the back lighting is really nice.


Please post some pics first so I can add you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Got some new toys today...


Me jelly. Very nice stuff. I guess mmmty is trying to buy that TypeNow Solid and that's why he's selling some of his keyboards to help finance it.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Me jelly. Very nice stuff. I guess mmmty is trying to buy that TypeNow Solid and that's why he's selling some of his keyboards to help finance it.


Thanks ... I think I am good for a bit now (not unless EK finally stocks the 87UB) . Now time to just get some good typing time on all these keyboards.

Yea..mmmty mentioned that when he was selling me thes keyboards... cant wait to see if he post some pics and review on it..looks like a very interesting keyboard.


----------



## csm725

Linear R Full for sale at GH for $175.


----------



## ezveedub

Just got my OCN Ducky DK9008G2-B MX Brown keyboard today! Using it work for now. Feels great so far.


----------



## Socom

Got a picture for you.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14393871*
> Just got my OCN Ducky DK9008G2-B MX Brown keyboard today! Using it work for now. Feels great so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom;14397791*
> Got a picture for you.


Both of you are added.


----------



## SQLinsert

well I have a new poker cherry red keyboard on the way
here's a pic from the sellers ebay site










was thinking of getting a gun or knife case from maxpedition as a carry case for this (perhaps to and from work). the R-14 razorshell would probably work but will have to measure first since no exact measurements appear online =\


















nice thing is it has a detachable usb cable
pic from geekhack review










it's also humorous how these are advertised with gravure models


----------



## tjwurzburger

Here's mine, a new Das Pro S "Silent"...


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQLinsert;14410820*
> 
> was thinking of getting a gun or knife case from maxpedition as a carry case for this (perhaps to and from work). the R-14 razorshell would probably work but will have to measure first since no exact measurements appear online =\


Interested to see how that turns out. I have the HHKB case which perfectly fits the Poker also but almost twice as much at the this carry case, so maybe this would be a better alternative.


----------



## wompwomp

*MEMBERS OF THE OVERCLOCK.NET MECHANICAL KEYBOARD CLUB*

I have a question for y'all lol.

Which switch do you like more, blue's or brown's?

And no this isn't another "which switch do you like better so I can get it" question, I was just curious. For me personally, I prefer blue's. They're just so much funner than my brown's lol.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14411220*
> *MEMBERS OF THE OVERCLOCK.NET MECHANICAL KEYBOARD CLUB*
> 
> I have a question for y'all lol.
> 
> Which switch do you like more, blue's or brown's?
> 
> And no this isn't another "which switch do you like better so I can get it" question, I was just curious. For me personally, I prefer blue's. They're just so much funner than my brown's lol.


Blues.


----------



## jpm804

Is there an option to choose reds???? hahaha

Actually I am found of both.... I sometimes like the more tactile feel of the blues when just typing, but when I get bored I like to switch up to the browns for typing / gaming.


----------



## csm725

I want Reds so bad. GRRR!


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14411340*
> I want Reds so bad. GRRR!


There is several options out there for reds right now if you cant get a hold of a filco:

ML PLU 87
KBC Poker Reds
Noppoo Mini Choc


----------



## csm725

I can but in 104... are Reds really better than Browns?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I can but in 104... are Reds really better than Browns?


Thats pretty subjective question since everyone has different tastes and needs when it comes to mechanical keyboards I think...

Someone might like browns over reds.. then someone else might like reds over browns.... I can give you my opinion about it, but in the end you should just try it out and form your own opinion.

Right now i like reds over browns "for now" but that might change since I've literally only had this board for two days.. in that same breath. I like my topres over my reds "right now"...I just like it that I have choices


----------



## csm725

If you like topres more sell me your reds


----------



## wompwomp

Does anyone know what Filco first released their Majestic 2 line-up?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hey fellas, is the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate a good mech keyboard? Its on sale here atm and I'm looking to upgrade from my Lycosa.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Does anyone know what Filco first released their Majestic 2 line-up?


around 5 months back I think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Hey fellas, is the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate a good mech keyboard? Its on sale here atm and I'm looking to upgrade from my Lycosa.


If it's around $100 then yeah.

Fave Switch = MX-Clears


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger;14411056*
> Here's mine, a new Das Pro S "Silent"...


Added.

To everyone else, please post the pictures of your board(s) to be added to the club. Thanks.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14411479*
> Hey fellas, is the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate a good mech keyboard? Its on sale here atm and I'm looking to upgrade from my Lycosa.


I don't really like it. Build quality is cheap in some places. Get a Filco.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My steelseries 6GV2 should be delivered sometime in the next few hours


----------



## DEEBS808

Ordered me a filco will post picture when if arrives.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Keyboard arrived a few minutes ago.

























So far I'm loving the extra pressure required to activate the mx black switches compared to my old keyboard with mx blues. (the silence is also quite nice)


----------



## goodtobeking

I am looking at a Deck legend Ice. How loud would that be compared to Brown switches??

And is the LED lighting able to be turned off or adjusted??


----------



## csm725

LED lightning IS adjustable in 8 levels IIRC. Clears are a bit heavier than Browns. The noise would be about the same or a bit quieter.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


*MEMBERS OF THE OVERCLOCK.NET MECHANICAL KEYBOARD CLUB*

I have a question for y'all lol.

Which switch do you like more, blue's or brown's?

And no this isn't another "which switch do you like better so I can get it" question, I was just curious. For me personally, I prefer blue's. They're just so much funner than my brown's lol.


Browns.

Blues seem too fragile in my hands.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I am looking at a Deck legend Ice. How loud would that be compared to Brown switches??

And is the LED lighting able to be turned off or adjusted??


LED Lighting is done in 8 Steps 
0 = Off
7 = Full Brightness

You can either use FN + Number Keys or FN + Arrow keys to adjust brightness.

If you click FN + Num/Caps/Scroll Lock, then the LED Indicators at the top of the boards will adjust with the rest of the board.

I have a Frost Tactile (MX-Clears, White backlighting.) Clear's are personally my favorite switch. They're 5G lighter than Blacks, and 5G heavier than MX-Blues. More tactile than browns while feeling very "right" especially for dome users since the weight is very similar to most domes.


----------



## ch_123

At 65g peak force, they're really 5g heavier, unless you bottom out on the Blacks.

Then again, these force ratings don't mean an awful lot...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


At 65g peak force, they're really 5g heavier, unless you bottom out on the Blacks.

Then again, these force ratings don't mean an awful lot...


When you apply pressure though, they do not feel that way.


----------



## mostowizard

Razer Blackwidow. Add me up!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14423727*
> LED Lighting is done in 8 Steps
> 0 = Off
> 7 = Full Brightness
> 
> You can either use FN + Number Keys or FN + Arrow keys to adjust brightness.
> 
> If you click FN + Num/Caps/Scroll Lock, then the LED Indicators at the top of the boards will adjust with the rest of the board.
> 
> I have a Frost Tactile (MX-Clears, White backlighting.) Clear's are personally my favorite switch. They're 5G lighter than Blacks, and 5G heavier than MX-Blues. More tactile than browns while feeling very "right" especially for dome users since the weight is very similar to most domes.


That sounds like my kinda board. How loud are the Clear switches vs Browns?? Not that I have ever used Brown switches, but I dont want my board to be loud to type on, I think...


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14429767*
> That sounds like my kinda board. How loud are the Clear switches vs Browns?? Not that I have ever used Brown switches, but I dont want my board to be loud to type on, I think...


They're about the same in loudness. The Clear switches are basically the Browns with a heavier spring.


----------



## v1ral

I've still not been added to the list...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14429767*
> That sounds like my kinda board. How loud are the Clear switches vs Browns?? Not that I have ever used Brown switches, but I dont want my board to be loud to type on, I think...


Deck's are actually some of the quieter, more subdued keyboards in terms of sound because of their larger housings, Polycarbonate housing helps as well.

My Deck is generally quieter than my Ducky with browns.


----------



## PCSarge

your making me join, pics to follow shortly

EDIT : pics are here, could only get the logo and model sticker, the lighting in this room sucks and woohoo for blurry cellphone pics... i miss my dslr...


----------



## murderbymodem

So I ended up putting the original keys on my Filco and putting my blank set up for sale. I really liked the blank ones, but I'm an idiot and couldn't get them on correctly. I kept finding one key here and there that was in the wrong row.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I had to do some work on my little brothers computer today.........He has a lycosa. After using a mech for about 2 weeks, I really noticed the squishyness of the rubber domes







then I went back to typing on my keyboard and was like


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*


I had to do some work on my little brothers computer today.........He has a lycosa. After using a mech for about 2 weeks, I really noticed the squishyness of the rubber domes







then I went back to typing on my keyboard and was like










I don't think the squishyness was from the rubber domes...









Jk









I know I recently gave my G15 to my nephew and I made sure it worked before handing it off. That 5 seconds of typing on it seemed like an eternity of torture







.


----------



## 161029

^A mini hell.


----------



## Crazy9000

Every time I sit at my computer I'm amazed by how awesome my keyboard is.


----------



## csm725

Grrr.... I want to try Reds but my wallet says NO.

Anyways I highly recommend you to shoot a PM to Eric Barney of OCN (This is his SN) if you're interested in some homemade AMAZING high quality wooden wrist rests. They are works of art.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQLinsert;14410820*
> well I have a new poker cherry red keyboard on the way
> here's a pic from the sellers ebay site


Don't forget to post the real picture once you receive the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;14420697*
> Keyboard arrived a few minutes ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14427133*
> Razer Blackwidow. Add me up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge;14430315*
> your making me join, pics to follow shortly
> 
> EDIT : pics are here, could only get the logo and model sticker, the lighting in this room sucks and woohoo for blurry cellphone pics... i miss my dslr...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;14429859*
> I've still not been added to the list...


All of you are added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14433182*
> ^A mini hell.


This made me lol.


----------



## goodtobeking

Good news folks. My Deck Legend Ice is on its way. Cant wait til it gets here. I bought it used, and only problem is that the "G" key's LED is burnt out. It is coming with 5 replacement LEDs, my question is: How hard is it to remove and solder a new one in its place??

EDIT: and I will post a picture when it gets here Reaper. Now, if I can OC it...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;14436364*
> Good news folks. My Deck Legend Ice is on its way. Cant wait til it gets here. I bought it used, and only problem is that the "G" key's LED is burnt out. It is coming with 5 replacement LEDs, my question is: How hard is it to remove and solder a new one in its place??
> 
> EDIT: and I will post a picture when it gets here Reaper. Now, if I can OC it...


As long as you have good soldering equipment; very easy.

The hardest part is taking out all 11 screws from the Deck.


----------



## goodtobeking

My only soldering experience is with copper and plumbing. I will make my brother-in-law do it, he is a big electronics geek.

Thanks Tator. Wish I could rep ya.


----------



## csm725

oh but you can


----------



## Tator Tot

I did a review of the WSAD Keyboard v1 if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## ChoboGuy

So the Noppoo Choc Mini with Cherry browns I ordered for my brother's birthday came in today and I couldn't help myself but to open it up to check it out. The first thing I noticed while testing it out is the funky spacebar. It's squeaky and makes a very annoying noise. It's like a "mechanical clinky" squeak, for the lack of better adjectives. I'm presuming that it has something to do with the stabilizers? The rest of the larger keys on this keyboard are fine.

Other than the spacebar on this keyboard, typing on it feels very nice. I think it's because of the POM keycaps. I've only tried this, the Topre PBT, and obviously ABS and I have to say that the POMs feel really nice. Not better than the Topre PBT's IMO, but still a definite improvement over ABS caps.


----------



## Shogon

Just got my new Das Keyboard! Can already feel and hear the keystroke difference from my old g15


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


So the Noppoo Choc Mini with Cherry browns I ordered for my brother's birthday came in today and I couldn't help myself but to open it up to check it out. The first thing I noticed while testing it out is the funky spacebar. It's squeaky and makes a very annoying noise. It's like a "mechanical clinky" squeak, for the lack of better adjectives. I'm presuming that it has something to do with the stabilizers? The rest of the larger keys on this keyboard are fine.

Other than the spacebar on this keyboard, typing on it feels very nice. I think it's because of the POM keycaps. I've only tried this, the Topre PBT, and obviously ABS and I have to say that the POMs feel really nice. Not better than the Topre PBT's IMO, but still a definite improvement over ABS caps.


Get some lithium grease and lube up the stabilizers.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


So the Noppoo Choc Mini with Cherry browns I ordered for my brother's birthday came in today and I couldn't help myself but to open it up to check it out. The first thing I noticed while testing it out is the funky spacebar. It's squeaky and makes a very annoying noise. It's like a "mechanical clinky" squeak, for the lack of better adjectives. I'm presuming that it has something to do with the stabilizers? The rest of the larger keys on this keyboard are fine.

Other than the spacebar on this keyboard, typing on it feels very nice. I think it's because of the POM keycaps. I've only tried this, the Topre PBT, and obviously ABS and I have to say that the POMs feel really nice. Not better than the Topre PBT's IMO, but still a definite improvement over ABS caps.


I had the same thoughts when I had the Mini Choc with browns for that short time. I liked the POM caps and the brown switches did feel a little bit diferrent compared to my filco browns.

Didnt have the squeak on the spacebar or at least one that I noticed but maybe greasing it up will help... Should have told me you wanted a noppoo mini choc brown just sold mine last week and would have hooked you up...

Would have loved to keep that board in my collection but something had to give to make room for the RF you sold me.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Ouch so I actually got a bad one out of the bunch then? This isn't the same kind of squeak that my Leopold had. This spacebar has a lot of hysteria and clinky sounds to it too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Ouch so I actually got a bad one out of the bunch then? This isn't the same kind of squeak that my Leopold had. This spacebar has a lot of hysteria and clinky sounds to it too.


It sounds like it, or yours was beat around a bit in shipping.

I'd take the spacebar off an inspect it .


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It sounds like it, or yours was beat around a bit in shipping.

I'd take the spacebar off an inspect it .


x2 for this suggestion... thinking back mine made a pretty solid thud for the spacebar. Guy who bought mine didnt mention any of these issues either and says he loves it.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Hmm I think it might be a loose stabilizer or something. I'll check it out later tonight when my brother is home. Hopefully it's not something that is going to force me to send it back..


----------



## ChoboGuy

Figured why not post a quick typing video of my Poker to add it into the club instead of a boring picture:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6__afmaS8j8[/ame[/URL]]

Sorry for the bad quality and yes I know that I bottom out when I type.


----------



## csm725

I find that on PCB-mounted Browns I bottom out and on plate-mounted I don't.


----------



## garadex

Add me I got a filco majestouch linear r limited edition. Pictures to follow tonight as I can't right now but in the meantime i have a question. I bought this keyboard around a week ago from a friend who won it in a competition but did not want it, as such it was brand new and still sealed in its box. The question is this, he sold it to me for £30 or around $50-60, good deal or no?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet;6661924*
> I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the whole desk so you can get an idea of how big the keyboard really is; this is a 5" wide fold-up table.


hahahaha i see Ether Saga Online on your monitor(or at least thats what it looks like)


----------



## subgenoa

add me *points to sig*


----------



## ascaii

just finished a mod that involved several months and several boards...^^

Final result:










ps. I didnt make the wooden case, I just got a lucky break when I bid on what I thought was a junk keyboard in a wood case, it was easily modified to fit my g80-3000,


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ascaii*


just finished a mod that involved several months and several boards...^^

Final result:










ps. I didnt make the wooden case, I just got a lucky break when I bid on what I thought was a junk keyboard in a wood case, it was easily modified to fit my g80-3000,


Do you know where I can buy some of the MX Greens? I've been looking for months, but can't find a place to buy them.


----------



## ascaii

I got them from a fellow geekhacker...and he got them directly from cherry. MOQ at the time was 500 switches but he just HAD to have them for a mod of his own, so he bought 500. He was glad to trade me the switches I needed. I don't know if he has more but if you like I can try to ask him. pm me^^.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Figured why not post a quick typing video of my Poker to add it into the club instead of a boring picture.


Yours is updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garadex*


Add me I got a filco majestouch linear r limited edition.


Please don't forget to post some pics. I need them before I can add ya.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subgenoa*


add me *points to sig*


Pics please.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ascaii*


just finished a mod that involved several months and several boards...^^


That looks really nice. Now all you need are those wooden key caps from input nirvana's group buy.


----------



## csm725

Yeah reaper and me are spreading the word of Eric Barney's wrist rests, he'll make a killing xD

Can't wait for Wooden caps buy to be ready.


----------



## subgenoa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Pics please.


well clearly I need to learn to read ><



















sf4 on keyboard is fun!


----------



## ascaii

sadly, I dont think I will be buying a full set of the wooden caps...as much as I want to I can't spend 600$ on caps.


----------



## csm725

Neither will I. An Esc key is good enough. nirvana said 7-16 USD per key IIRC?


----------



## Tator Tot

I think that's about right. I'm considering getting a Wooden Num-lock key if I can. Just to keep it a bit different.


----------



## csm725

Yup. I have the whole set up pictured in my head. Will look so sexy.


----------



## Crazy9000

Having just a single wooden key will be really weird.


----------



## csm725

Really you think so? I figured an all black look (the Ducky PBT engraved keys) with RGB modifiers and a wooden Esc to match my wrist rest would be boss. We'll see in real life though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Having just a single wooden key will be really weird.


Yes, but there's something addictive about building a collection of extra keycaps.


----------



## enlil

Just got my Ducky in today.

OCN Ducky PBT Black.



















Once I'm done posting this I will be changeing out the WASD.


----------



## crUk

I have a humble ibm model m2 keyboard courtesy of a fellow OCN member.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Just a heads up to anyone that might be possibly interested: the Realforce 87U's and limited edition colored Topre keycaps are available on elitekeyboards. They are VERY pricey though.


----------



## csm725

Very very pricey.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Just a heads up to anyone that might be possibly interested: the Realforce 87U's and limited edition colored Topre keycaps are available on elitekeyboards. They are VERY pricey though.


Too Late... wallet is already feeling the pain.









Pricey I think is an understatement...


----------



## godofdeath

wish they bring out some goddam 104s


----------



## ch_123

I always thought the 103-key was a nice idea. You don't lose out on much by not having a right win key, and you get larger Ctrl and Alt keys in return.


----------



## garadex

Sorry i took so long (camera broke so i had to use my phone hence the terrible quality







) but here is my filco majestouch linear R limited edition.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14465355*
> Just a heads up to anyone that might be possibly interested: the Realforce 87U's and limited edition colored Topre keycaps are available on elitekeyboards. They are VERY pricey though.


Key caps are about what I'd expect. Around a dollar per key cap. Compare to $15 for a WASD set.

The silent version I can see the markup on too, almost... not sure about the stock 87u though. They really shouldn't cost that much. EK must not have very many, so is pricing them high.


----------



## ChoboGuy

They also raised the HHKB's to $300 before shipping and tax.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd blame the US economy for having a poor exchange rate.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14465985*
> Sorry i took so long (camera broke so i had to use my phone hence the terrible quality) but here is my filco majestouch linear R limited edition.


Broken photo links are broken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14466419*
> I'd blame the US economy for having a poor exchange rate.


I blame myself for choosing a PhD program and being even more in debt with a poor exchange rate.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subgenoa*


well clearly I need to learn to read ><


No worries and nice board you got there.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *enlil*


Just got my Ducky in today.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


I have a humble ibm model m2 keyboard courtesy of a fellow OCN member.


Both of you are added. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Luxio

I've just bought a ZOWIE Celeritas with Cherry MX Brown switches and I really feel the difference between rubber dome and mechanical. Made the transition from a Saitek Cyborg V.5

Do I have to provide an image confirmation ?

-Luxio


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio*


I've just bought a ZOWIE Celeritas with Cherry MX Brown switches and I really feel the difference between rubber dome and mechanical. Made the transition from a Saitek Cyborg V.5

Do I have to provide an image confirmation ?

-Luxio


Yes


----------



## Luxio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Yes


Then I would not be able to until sometime from now as I have no means to photography. May have to borrow someone's.

-Luxio


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Broken photo links are broken.


They should be fixed now.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio*


Do I have to provide an image confirmation ?

-Luxio


Don't forget the blood and semen samples.


----------



## subgenoa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


No worries and nice board you got there.










thanks! got the keycaps from taobao through taobaobee (thanks geekhack!). still contemplating whether I should keep it the way it is right now or replace the entire set with my remaining green keycaps


----------



## Weasel555

Can I join? Rosewill RK 9000


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weasel555*


Can I join? Rosewill RK 9000


whoa...rosewill makes mechanicals?


----------



## Eagle1337

Yeah same oem as filco.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


whoa...rosewill makes mechanicals?


Yes sir, however I have had trouble tracking them down as of late. Seems like I should of bought two of them, haha.


----------



## DEEBS808

I should have my Filco in today in a couple of hours.To bad I work and won't see it till later today.









Posting pics as soon as I get home and unbox it.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Yeah same oem as filco.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


No it's not.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No it's not.


"Rosewill RK 9000 Both keyboards are blue cherrys around the same price range. The Rosewill has the same manufacturer as Filco boards if that matters ."

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


No it's not.


Yes it is.

Rosewill's RK9000 is made by Costar, same as Das and same as Filco. For that matter; the RK9000 uses abs keycaps with the same pad printing cut from the same mold as what Das, Ducky, & Filco use.

The casing is the same as a Filco and so is the microcontroller.


----------



## csm725

Ah my bad I'd thought Filco was Diatec


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Ah my bad I'd thought Filco was Diatec










Daitec is the parent company who owns the Filco & Majestouch brands.


----------



## csm725

See now I'm only half


----------



## sleeper52

Got my Tenkeyless Filco Majestouch Ninja MX Brown just recently =]


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555;14475308*
> Yes sir, however I have had trouble tracking them down as of late. Seems like I should of bought two of them, haha.


im looking to get rid of mine to fund for a tenkeyless leopold or filco with blues.


----------



## XCII

Add me. Got my Das Ultimate Cherry Browns not too long ago.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555;14475153*
> Can I join? Rosewill RK 9000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleeper52;14476744*
> Got my Tenkeyless Filco Majestouch Ninja MX Brown just recently =]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCII;14478716*
> Add me. Got my Das Ultimate Cherry Browns not too long ago.


All of you are added.


----------



## sleeper52

added pics above =]


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleeper52*


added pics above =]


^ Added you above.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCII;14478716*
> Add me. Got my Das Ultimate Cherry Browns not too long ago.


Nice! I got das with browns as well!


----------



## XCII

Aww yea, I love mine.


----------



## Corrupt

Will have my Filco ninja with brown switches soon to replace my current blackwidow.


----------



## sleeper52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupt*


Will have my Filco ninja with brown switches soon to replace my current blackwidow.










I'm sure you will love it my friend


----------



## DEEBS808

Got my Filco tenkeyless with browns and love this things.Just need to get use to the smaller size though.








Also I found this while helping an old man with his house.Any ideas of it.
DELL Quietkeys


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Hysteria~

Got bored today and sanded some of the keys on my Cherry G84-4100PPAUS.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Cool that's a sweet board man, how do you like the ML switches?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*










Got bored today and some of the keys on my Cherry G84-4100PPAUS.










That's an incredibly cool looking keyboard.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone not want their 104 ansi blue nkro filco?


----------



## Tator Tot

WASD Keyboard announced that their Semi-Custom Keyboard v1 is now available for $120 with plenty of customization options.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14483864*
> Cool that's a sweet board man, how do you like the ML switches?


They're kinda strange to type on. I like them, but I'd still rather use alps or mx switches over them.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

A recent conversation.

[2:53:59 PM] Michael Pedersen: I'm going to try something
[2:54:31 PM] Michael Pedersen: I'm going to take my step-dad's old low profile rubber dome keyboard ( non-scissor switch) and use that, and see how long it takes for me to smash it into fragments and switch back to my Noppoo
[2:55:35 PM] Michael Pedersen: Well THAT didn't take very ******* long
[2:55:48 PM] Michael Pedersen: I typed "Mary had a little lamb" on it and immediately put it back on the shelf
[2:56:03 PM] Michael Pedersen: I am now justified in my continued liking for mechanical keyboards


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Just ordered some keycaps from wasdkeyboards, gonna make my ctrl and alt keys blue with orange window keys, then make the insert, delete, home, end, pgup, pgdwn cluster in a blue/orange checker pattern ($13 of keycaps)

Escape key is gonna stay red ofc.


----------



## Sistum Id

Found this in a junk pile at work. I hooked it up to an older Dell computer I have around the house and it works fine. How does it and its keys stack up to other mechanical keyboards and keys?

Cherry G80-11900


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


Found this in a junk pile at work. I hooked it up to an older Dell computer I have around the house and it works fine. How does it and its keys stack up to other mechanical keyboards and keys?

Cherry G80-11900


haha i found the same keyboard at work, it's a MX Black switches keyboard.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG*


haha i found the same keyboard at work, it's a MX Black switches keyboard.










How does it compare to the other switches? Opinions?

I've been using a Logitech G510 for a few months now and before that it was a Logitech G11. No mechanical keyboards I've used to my knowledge or never paid attention to. So this one is my first one really.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


How does it compare to the other switches? Opinions?

I've been using a Logitech G510 for a few months now and before that it was a Logitech G11. No mechanical keyboards I've used to my knowledge or never paid attention to. So this one is my first one really.


It is a linear switch, for me is the worst feeling for typing. I prefer tactile switches but i think you would prefer black switches than your logitech keyboards


----------



## ch_123

Black switches are often considered great for gaming because there's no tactility to get in the way of mashing keys. They're ok for typing, but can get a bit tiring to type on for extended periods. However, if you have an older one, the switches may have a bit of wear on them as thus be slightly softer than a new one.


----------



## Boyboyd

I *think* there is more travel in the keys on black switches. I know they have the same as browns and blues but it feels like a longer stroke because of the lack of bump in the middle.

Defo going back to blues after this one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Black's don't have more travel, but the pressure does feel like it increases indefinitely as it goes on.

PCB mounted blacks may feel a bit softer/better.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I just replaced my WASD keys on my steelseries.


----------



## De-Zant

That makes me want custom keycaps again. Looking good.

Maybe I should get those. And then I'd probably get the red WASD pack to use with some of the surrounding keys (I really don't mind the keycap and the letter it produces mismatching) (Q, R, C, and such) . My brother might be ordering some mechanical keyboardstuff from keyboardcompany soon so I'd thought that if he does, I'll ask him to take those two sets for me, otherwise I don't want to pay so much for shipping.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14516150*
> That makes me want custom keycaps again. Looking good.
> 
> Maybe I should get those. And then I'd probably get the red WASD pack to use with some of the surrounding keys (I really don't mind the keycap and the letter it produces mismatching) (Q, R, C, and such) . My brother might be ordering some mechanical keyboardstuff from keyboardcompany soon so I'd thought that if he does, I'll ask him to take those two sets for me, otherwise I don't want to pay so much for shipping.


You can get a full set of engraved ABS Keycaps from WASD Keyboards in multiple colors. Or single keys.


----------



## De-Zant

You see, I only really want 7 keys in custom colors and I don't really want to pay much for a decorative feat, so. And I'm not sure if WASD keyboards would even allow individual _colored_ keycaps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14516185*
> You see, I only really want 7 keys in custom colors and I don't really want to pay much for a decorative feat, so. And I'm not sure if WASD keyboards would even allow individual _colored_ keycaps.


They do.








$1 USD per cap.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't see that option on their site at first glance. Only individual, unmarked, black keycaps. And I do want some markings on my keycaps, so it doesn't look that out of place.

In the end, the order would probably end up more expensive in the end. Not sure if the offer "free shipping on orders above 10 dollars" applies outside of wherever they live, and even if it did, it'd still be the same price. Hmm. This might make sense if it did, but I doubt it does.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14516281*
> I don't see that option on their site at first glance. Only individual, unmarked, black keycaps. And I do want some markings on my keycaps, so it doesn't look that out of place.
> 
> In the end, the order would probably end up more expensive in the end. Not sure if the offer "free shipping on orders above 10 dollars" applies outside of wherever they live, and even if it did, it'd still be the same price. Hmm. This might make sense if it did, but I doubt it does.


That's US only.

Actually, you're right, they're just blank right now. You could get some pads and print them yourselves though it wouldn't look as nice or last as long as some other options.

Still though; it's an option if you like blanks.


----------



## De-Zant

i would like blanks, if I had an entire set, but I wouldn't, because paying that much for blank keycaps only is not worth it IMO

Seems like the keyboardco is the wisest option, if my brother ends up ordering whatever he may order.


----------



## dotcom

Soon!
My Filco should be coming any day now. The estimated delivery date is August 10th. Today is the ninth and it hasn't shipped yet. T_T


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotcom;14521512*
> Soon!
> My Filco should be coming any day now. The estimated delivery date is August 10th. Today is the ninth and it hasn't shipped yet. T_T










I would have cancelled that order


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotcom;14521512*
> Soon!
> My Filco should be coming any day now. The estimated delivery date is August 10th. Today is the ninth and it hasn't shipped yet. T_T


My Filco arrived before it shipped.... Amazon's tracking info is not necessarily accurate.


----------



## XPD541

I think I may have to post something REALLY special here tomorrow.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14528625*
> I think I may have to post something REALLY special here tomorrow.


I like the way that sounds


----------



## csm725

Oooooh XPD! Finally listened to me!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14516327*
> i would like blanks, if I had an entire set, but I wouldn't, because paying that much for blank keycaps only is not worth it IMO
> 
> Seems like the keyboardco is the wisest option, if my brother ends up ordering whatever he may order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14516281*
> I don't see that option on their site at first glance. Only individual, unmarked, black keycaps. And I do want some markings on my keycaps, so it doesn't look that out of place.
> 
> In the end, the order would probably end up more expensive in the end. Not sure if the offer "free shipping on orders above 10 dollars" applies outside of wherever they live, and even if it did, it'd still be the same price. Hmm. This might make sense if it did, but I doubt it does.


You can go into their custom keyboard layout and select the keycaps you want to get.Once finished just add to cart and it will say keyboard or just keycaps.I will be ordering some in a few day in three different colors.Hope this help.


----------



## v?Rp

Zowie for me


----------



## Hanjin

Just got this delivered to me now


----------



## ChoboGuy

Nice, congrats







. My FC200R came in a plain cardboard box haha. Are those brown switches?


----------



## Hanjin

Yep there browns







.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Have you had any experience with other brown boards? The tactility on my Leo browns seems to be a lot mushier than my other brown boards (FILCO, Poker, but Noppoo seems to have the same bump feeling as the Leo), and I was wondering you were experiencing the same thing.


----------



## lowfat

Has anyone bought those blank Ducky's I've seen for sale from a few people? My Filco caps are already starting to wear done so I thought maybe I'd spend the money for the Ducky's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*


Has anyone bought those blank Ducky's I've seen for sale from a few people? My Filco caps are already starting to wear done so I thought maybe I'd spend the money for the Ducky's.


The Laser Etched keycaps of the Ducky are very nice. They look good and last much longer than Filco Keycaps (partially because they are PBT, partially because they don't have that stupid coating on them.)


----------



## gl0ry

Got a set of KBC PBT white engraved keycaps for my Filco Ninja and put these bad boys on a few days ago.




























Really loving the feel and look of the PBT keycaps. The textured feel of them are great.


----------



## Hanjin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Have you had any experience with other brown boards? The tactility on my Leo browns seems to be a lot mushier than my other brown boards (FILCO, Poker, but Noppoo seems to have the same bump feeling as the Noppoo), and I was wondering you were experiencing the same thing.


I've only had experiences with black since I used to own the Steelseries 6gV2.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Have you had any experience with other brown boards? The tactility on my Leo browns seems to be a lot mushier than my other brown boards (FILCO, Poker, but Noppoo seems to have the same bump feeling as the Noppoo), and I was wondering you were experiencing the same thing.


Just got my Otaku in from Elite Keyboards in that plain brown box









I have tried blues on a Razer in a store, white alps on a Sigg that I owned for a short while, and now these browns.

The key's feel consistent throughout, feel lubricated, and feel maybe a tad mushy? but I am enjoying it a lot tbh. The bump is noticeable when your 'riding' it or trying to feel for it, and not if your slamming keys, which feels ideal to me.

Try pressing it really slowly, then fast, they feel better when pressing directly on the center of the key down rather than on the edge or something.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*


Just got my Otaku in from Elite Keyboards in that plain brown box









I have tried blues on a Razer in a store, white alps on a Sigg that I owned for a short while, and now these browns.

The key's feel consistent throughout, feel lubricated, and feel maybe a tad mushy? but I am enjoying it a lot tbh. The bump is noticeable when your 'riding' it or trying to feel for it, and not if your slamming keys, which feels ideal to me.

Try pressing it really slowly, then fast, they feel better when pressing directly on the center of the key down rather than on the edge or something.


My problem with my Leo was it's weak tactility that felt very mushy. The bump didn't feel anything more than friction when I was typing normally on it. It's pretty weird because my Poker brown which is PCB mounted has a more noticeable bump and feels nicer to type on.


----------



## scorpscarx

I can see exactly what you mean, it does feel like nothing more than a strange friction while typing.

Typing is secondary to gaming in my case, and If by 'more noticeable bump' you mean closer to the pronounced tactility of a white alp for example, then I'd rather stick with this.

I'm getting great results while gaming with this, maybe it's the unofficial 'gamer' brown in that it's more linear than others, or maybe they just over-lubed it. Lol.

Did you end up selling it?


----------



## XPD541

Allright, so I am a day late, but this has been laying around the shop and the sheer geek factor it represents makes it and the keyboard that it has with it, my favorite. ^.^










































It says "Cherry" on that switch. Shame the cord is in such bad shape.









Also owned: Commodore 128/64's and some other cool stuff like Osborne's and stuff.

Gawd I love my job!!


----------



## csm725

Pull a switch. Those are white Alps IIRC.


----------



## Tator Tot

I think it's actually Tactile (non-clicky) Alps. Not sure about color.


----------



## csm725

Apparently it's MX Black.


----------



## XPD541

And it still has all it's original discs and works too. <3


----------



## dotcom

Just plugged in my Filco for the first time. I... am in love.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dotcom*


Just plugged in my Filco for the first time. I... am in love.

*SNIP*


Beautiful. I am not a fan of tenkeyless, and that is a wonderful plank you have there. Backlit? and if so what color light? I have actually given a little thought to getting a backlit KB.


----------



## reaper~

^ Filco doesn't have any backlit keyboard in its current line-up. If you want backlit I'd suggest you look into Ducky Shine which should be released soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hanjin*


Just got this delivered to me now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dotcom*


Just plugged in my Filco for the first time. I... am in love.


Both of you are added.


----------



## dotcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Beautiful. I am not a fan of tenkeyless, and that is a wonderful plank you have there. Backlit? and if so what color light? I have actually given a little thought to getting a backlit KB.










Filco keyboards do not have backlighting. Just a nice plain keyboard with Cherry MX Blues.


----------



## XPD541

*Salivation here*

Duckieeeeeeeeeeee. I think I am in love.


----------



## csm725

Ducky Shine / Deck are the only two upper end backlit mechs that exist/will exist. Shines should be in next shipment.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Ducky Shine / Deck are the only two upper end backlit mechs that exist/will exist. Shines should be in next shipment.


I'm so buying this! Although I don't know what I'll do with my 9008-G2.


----------



## csm725

Sell me the keycaps?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Sell me the keycaps?










Than I really don't know what I'd do with it, especially without keycaps.


----------



## csm725

Try typing on the switches themselves? IDK


----------



## brl3git

I got my WASD a few days ago and all I can say is,I'm in love. ♥


----------



## csm725

That honestly would hurt my eyes, but glad to hear another positive feedback for WASD.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14556085*
> That honestly would hurt my eyes, but glad to hear another positive feedback for WASD.


lol the keys are blank because I dont ever look down to type so it works for me


----------



## csm725

I don't look down either, but don't the colors hypnotize you?


----------



## Hanjin

Anyone know which keycaps fit the leopold fc200r looking for some blank red or black WASD keycaps.


----------



## De-Zant

If I were ever to order custom keycaps to color up my keyboard, it'd end up looking like this in the end










At some point. Not yet though.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin;14556392*
> Anyone know which keycaps fit the leopold fc200r looking for some blank red or black WASD keycaps.


WASD's keycaps fit, Filco/EK's might be a bit (2-4mm) shorter.


----------



## Hanjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14556474*
> WASD's keycaps fit, Filco/EK's might be a bit (2-4mm) shorter.


Sweet thanks for the info







.


----------



## phain

Count me in. <3 my new 7g


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;14556027*
> I got my WASD a few days ago and all I can say is,I'm in love. ♥


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phain;14557025*
> Count me in. <3 my new 7g


Both are added.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14558135*
> Both are added.


I'm curious with all your keyboards which one is your favorite one?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14559590*
> I'm curious with all your keyboards which one is your favorite one?


RF 87U 55g is still my fave. I changed it to red since I need something to go with my new CM Spawn.









[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/OCN/Mech%20keyboard%20club/Realforce/DSC06118.jpg]

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/CM%20Spawn/DSC06115.jpg]


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14559746*
> RF 87U 55g is still my fave. I changed it to red since I need something to go with my new CM Spawn.


Nice Tri-color Click Clack... Did you pick up the RED Topre Keycaps from EK?

How do you like the cm spawn versus the R.A.T?

Here is some Realforce Checkerboard action..







This is just temporary, need to finish it up.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

heres my Ducky 9008g2 keyboard









have been using it for about 2 weeks and will never go back to a regular keyboard. i love the brown switches.

have been thinking of getting a red switch ducky if tankguys comes out with one.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14560227*
> Nice Tri-color Click Clack... Did you pick up the RED Topre Keycaps from EK?
> 
> How do you like the cm spawn versus the R.A.T?


Your checker board looks good. Saw it over at GH.









And yup, I picked up the red Topre from EK (knew it was gonna be sold out soon lol). As for the Spawn, it's smaller, lighter than the R.A.T. and also with better sensors. I periodically had to clean R.A.T.'s PTE sensors or it would move erratically. The Spawn is great so far. I updated the firmware and using it on a black mouse pad without any problem.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Your checker board looks good. Saw it over at GH.









And yup, I picked up the red Topre from EK (knew it was gonna be sold out soon lol). As for the Spawn, it's smaller, lighter than the R.A.T. and also with better sensors. I periodically had to clean R.A.T.'s PTE sensors or it would move erratically. The Spawn is great so far. I updated the firmware and using it on a black mouse pad without any problem.


Thanks Reaper for the feedback.. i do want to try that CM spawn...

I saw the R.A.T 7 Albino and it looked sexy..only reason I wanted it but I've been reading not so good things about its sensor like you mentioned.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


I saw the R.A.T 7 Albino and it looked sexy..


Speaking of which.


----------



## Crazy9000

Too bad the R.A.T is a terrible mouse







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Too bad the R.A.T is a terrible mouse







.


A bit of OT; but many people complaint about the PTE sensor, which personally, wasn't that big of a deal for me.

I game at high sensitivity (on the PTE, 6400 DPI.) So that may make a difference, as I never picked the mouse up off the pad. 
It was a Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advanced with a CM Storm cloth pad.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


RF 87U 55g is still my fave. I changed it to red since I need something to go with my new CM Spawn.









][/URL]

][/URL]


Nice tri-color skull.. I'm jealous







. Did you pick up your uniform 55g from Leopold Japan?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14561338*
> Too bad the R.A.T is a terrible mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Already have a few offers to buy it off me. IDK, might try it out first. TBH, I never really had any issue with the R.A.T. besides the occasional cleaning of that PTE sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14561602*
> Nice tri-color skull.. I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you pick up your uniform 55g from Leopold Japan?


Thanks and yup.


----------



## Corrupt

Cherry brown Filco Ninja arrived today. Ordered from keyboardco, arrived here in Vancouver, Canada in 3 days. Very quiet compared to the blues and no more gloss.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14561080*
> Speaking of which.


So Jelly... i was thinking the same thing to go with my new surpise coming to me









Please post review with pics against that CM spawn....


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupt;14561733*
> Cherry brown Filco Ninja arrived today. Ordered from keyboardco, arrived here in Vancouver, Canada in 3 days. Very quiet compared to the blues and no more gloss.


Updated & nice board. I have the same one except mine's a tenkeyless.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14561794*
> Please post review with pics against that CM spawn....


Will do.


----------



## CodyOdi

Sign me up! Daskeyboard Ultimate


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14561587*
> A bit of OT; but many people complaint about the PTE sensor, which personally, wasn't that big of a deal for me.
> 
> I game at high sensitivity (on the PTE, 6400 DPI.) So that may make a difference, as I never picked the mouse up off the pad.
> It was a Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advanced with a CM Storm cloth pad.


Yeah it's the liftoff that kills it for me. Even if you don't do it often, occasional liftoff can kill the game when it works so poorly. On one surface it would even stop tracking completely for a full two or three seconds after any liftoff.

Everybody laughed at me when they were watching in counterstrike







.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14559746*
> RF 87U 55g is still my fave. I changed it to red since I need something to go with my new CM Spawn.


i think something is wrong with my 86U


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14562894*
> i think something is wrong with my 86U


What made you say that? Did something happen to your RF?


----------



## waar

the other night i was playing BO, and my keyboard got stuck on D (since my character kept going right)

no other key would work. i had to unplug and replug my kb for it to work again.. but even then, it look a couple seconds for the pc to recognize the board again (which might be normal?)

but then it happened again 2 days after. this time the character wouldn't move at all. kb became unresponsive again. had to do the same process for it to work. i haven't had problem since then tho. hopefully nothing is wrong, i love this keyboard too much lol and i have no money for a replacement


----------



## lowfat

My daily. Filco tenkeyless w/ blues.


Also have an IBM Model M, Steelseries 7G, and I just sold off a Noppoo Choc Mini w/ blues.


----------



## goodtobeking

Got my Deck Legend Ice the other day. I will post a picture when I get a chance. I still have to replace the "G" key LED. How do you remove the keycaps?? I try to pull on them, but just cant get a grip, do I need to buy a keycap puller??


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, get a key puller. It makes it easier and a lot faster to remove keycaps plus it's only 5 bucks from EK.


----------



## Crazy9000

Key cap puller is best idea.

The edge of a PCI card can be used in a pinch (where it goes into a "L" to screw into case), or people bend them out of a coat hanger.


----------



## wompwomp

Byahhh!

And I must say, those cream PBT keycaps feel so much better than abs caps. Sadly though, I will probably be selling this board. Too many mech boards and it is such an expensive hobby.


----------



## murderbymodem

Any recommendations for a cheap keyboard? It can be mechanical or not, just needs to be USB. At my Dad's house I use an old laptop hooked up to an external monitor and an MX518, just need a cheap, somewhat decent keyboard to go with it. I've looked around for cheap mechanicals but haven't seen much except old PS/2 boards. I really should have kept the Filco Zero series that I got for $60 off of elite bstock...or the ABS M1 that I got for $20 from Newegg. I was silly and sold those both off a while ago









I want a Poker, but I'd probably kill it by dropping food it in. I don't like how exposed the PCB is. I've already cleaned my Filco out twice in the short time I've owned it. I can't see that being easy on the Poker since I'd be cleaning the PCB itself...


----------



## HWI

What is cheap to you?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14565487*
> What is cheap to you?


~$50 Preferably. Doesn't have to be new, I've been checking the Geekhack Classifieds as well as Ebay. I did mention the Poker, and that was stretching my budget a bit.


----------



## DEEBS808

update picture with my g9x and custom wrist rest I got in the mail today.


----------



## reaper~

^ Is that wrist rest from Eric Barney? Nice.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14565647*
> ^ Is that wrist rest from Eric Barney? Nice.


Yeah it is.I love it look sweet and got it cheap lol.I was planning on getting ont from KBC but I didn't think the price was for me and Eric said he had a couple with some flaws which you cant tell.Awesome work and will most likely get a few more for my and the wife when he has more.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14562597*
> Yeah it's the liftoff that kills it for me. Even if you don't do it often, occasional liftoff can kill the game when it works so poorly. On one surface it would even stop tracking completely for a full two or three seconds after any liftoff.
> 
> Everybody laughed at me when they were watching in counterstrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can easily see that. When gaming I'm almost never lift off.

The only time I normally do it, is at the Desktop. That's usually since I bump the mouse in the wrong direction.

Feel/Functionality wise, I like my G500 more because of the three side buttons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14565517*
> ~$50 Preferably. Doesn't have to be new, I've been checking the Geekhack Classifieds as well as Ebay. I did mention the Poker, and that was stretching my budget a bit.


Black Widow is $71 right now (shipped.)

Otherwise, Sidewinder x4 for $47 shipped.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14566187*
> Otherwise, Sidewinder x4 for $47 shipped.












I might just go with this. Yes, I know it's not mech even though it's Cherry, but it doesn't have the ugly gamer look like the sidewinder and the layout is pretty much identical to my Filco. I just wish Newegg didn't charge $8 for shipping >_>

That, or I might decide to stretch and go for a Poker. Not sure yet. Decisions, decisions...

If only Newegg would magically have the ABS M1 for $20 again.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Sidewinder x4 actually has a pretty good feel to it though....


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14566489*
> The Sidewinder x4 actually has a pretty good feel to it though....


but it's so ugly









Why don't more companies actually try to make rubber dome boards that actually feel somewhat good? My old Saitek keyboard felt just as bad (actually...probably worse) than the old Dell keyboard we have laying around that came with our old Pentium 4 Dell.


----------



## Tator Tot

Dunno, I would imagine it would be a matter of experimenting with rubbers to find the best one in terms of feel vs durability (since the cost of material is low.)

At the same time, you can make and sell a full sized Alps keyboard for $65..soo why we don't just have more of those on the market?


----------



## morgofborg

Made the jump with the last Steelseries sale


----------



## clip+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14566967*
> but it's so ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't more companies actually try to make rubber dome boards that actually feel somewhat good? My old Saitek keyboard felt just as bad (actually...probably worse) than the old Dell keyboard we have laying around that came with our old Pentium 4 Dell.


I went with g110 over x4 just because of higher profile keys than X4. Other than that, everyone likes the X4, esp over the x6.


----------



## Crouch

Count me in!










I knw it's huge


----------



## waar

whats that

some keys i ordered from qtan came in today (cs group keys and some china flag esc keys also), and i got my geek hack keys earlier this week. decided to bring out my filco for the weekend (not a fan of mx blacks, but i hate seeing the board in the closet collecting dust lol)


----------



## jpm804

Nice waar... would love to see some pics of those CS and china flag keys from Qtan.. love the GH key, darn I missed the Group Buy on that.


----------



## waar

the GH came out better than i expected. i love the orange they used.

here are some crappy pics of the china flag and cs engraved keys (sorry for the bad pics, using iphone)


























no idea why i got the chinese flags since im mexican :lol but they look good.


----------



## reaper~

Nice. Mine came in today also... all the way from China.


----------



## Hysteria~

/Jelly.


----------



## Corrupt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Updated & nice board. I have the same one except mine's a tenkeyless.










Keycaps "feels" like they're coated because they feel really nice and smooth. I can't tell if they are or not because I've never touched a regular majestouch2. I've only heard the ninjas aren't coated. I know filcos shine eventually, just wondering what's the condition of your keycaps now?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupt*


just wondering what's the condition of your keycaps now?


I have more than a few keyboards and they're on rotation so I don't think I have one with shiny keycaps just yet. *knock on wood*

Well, maybe just my first one which is a Filco Otaku browns.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I really need to stop bottoming out my blues, feel like that is holding me back from attaining faster speed, but when I consciously try not to bottom out, I type very slowly :/

Any Tips?

Also, later I'll post updated pictures of my Leo with the addition of 13 WASDkeyboard colored caps


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


the GH came out better than i expected. i love the orange they used.

here are some crappy pics of the china flag and cs engraved keys (sorry for the bad pics, using iphone)

no idea why i got the chinese flags since im mexican :lol but they look good.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Nice. Mine came in today also... all the way from China.










Thanks for sharing the china flag keycaps looks nice...Also the PBT arrows look nicer than the pics.. might have to pick up a set.

Reaper - would love to see those Tzuki keycaps with your Jelly Keycaps


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;14575858*
> I really need to stop bottoming out my blues, feel like that is holding me back from attaining faster speed, but when I consciously try not to bottom out, I type very slowly :/
> 
> Any Tips?


I believe it takes time to learn not to bottom out when you type and also sometimes it's easier to learn on other switches (maybe brown?).

Check out this thread here. There are a few pointers in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14575902*
> Reaper - would love to see those Tzuki keycaps with your Jelly Keycaps


Oh yeah... I totally forgot about those jelly keycaps.


----------



## waar

i see you're one of the lucky few that got the tzuki caps, they look nice.


----------



## jpm804

Bored tonight and changed up some stuff on my 86UB...


----------



## Marin

Wonder if I should get some new keycaps for my HHKB.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Here's my leo with the WASDkeyboard single keys...They are much thinner than the stock leo ones. Thinking about doing F1-F12 next


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;14576474*
> Wonder if I should get some new keycaps for my HHKB.


Do it .... I saw reaper do a white keys on black HHKB and that inspired me to do my RF86UB in the same fashion.

Or do some of the topre blanks on the HHKB.....


----------



## godofdeath

everyone wants in on the china flag goodness


----------



## lowfat

Ordered a set of replacement blank white keycaps from WASD last night for my Filco tenkeyless. Hopefully they look sharp. 

Also what is everyone's thoughts on the switch dampeners they sell?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*


Ordered a set of replacement blank white keycaps from WASD last night for my Filco tenkeyless. Hopefully they look sharp. 

Also what is everyone's thoughts on the switch dampeners they sell?


EK might sell them still (As well.)

I got a set from EK, and I like them if you want to put them on a MX-Blue board. I find them best for that application since you get a Click without the Clack. Which makes the board sound better and typing is a bit better.

I find gaming much better on blues with them since I'm not getting as close to bottoming out, so I can double tap faster.


----------



## lowfat

Well that is good to hear. I was hoping there weren't going to have any bigger drawbacks. I did order a set of the dampeners at the same time.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Do it .... I saw reaper do a white keys on black HHKB and that inspired me to do my RF86UB in the same fashion.

Or do some of the topre blanks on the HHKB.....


I just remembered why I originally didn't go with blanks. Too many function keys to deal with.









Maybe I can do something to my Filco, all it does is sit in my closet now.


----------



## amgsport

Here's my new WASD semi-custom - mx-blues with o-ring dampeners. The o-rings are a great mod... better feel & no key-bottoming clank


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morgofborg*


Made the jump with the last Steelseries sale











Quote:



Originally Posted by *amgsport*


Here's my new WASD semi-custom - mx-blues with o-ring dampeners. The o-rings are a great mod... better feel & no key-bottoming clank










Both are added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


Count me in!
I knw it's huge










What's that? Looks like a Logitech logo there. lol


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


What's that? Looks like a Logitech logo there. lol










I really wish Logitech made a mechanical keyboard. I love my MX518 and I'd love to have a Logitech mechanical keyboard to match.


----------



## DaClownie

So, not sure if this is the right place to post it, but this is a popular thread for you mech heads. Where can I go about purchasing Cherry MX keys that are printed? I like my blackwidow, but something about the shape of the keys drives me nuts. A standard key would be much obliged. Preferably something that won't wear off like what happened with my Saitek Eclipse before this Blackwidow









As to colors, I'd prefer orange keys with black print... but, I'll take black keys if thats what I can get. Everywhere I look its just blank key sets.


----------



## reaper~

Something like this?










It's from GH's GB R4.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;14586315*
> So, not sure if this is the right place to post it, but this is a popular thread for you mech heads. Where can I go about purchasing Cherry MX keys that are printed? I like my blackwidow, but something about the shape of the keys drives me nuts. A standard key would be much obliged. Preferably something that won't wear off like what happened with my Saitek Eclipse before this Blackwidow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to colors, I'd prefer orange keys with black print... but, I'll take black keys if thats what I can get. Everywhere I look its just blank key sets.


Check out WASD Keyboards, they can probably hook you up.


----------



## waar

man i want that blue on grey set.


----------



## reaper~

^ Get on group buy round 4 and order one. Might need one of these tho.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14586648*
> ^ Get on group buy round 4 and order one. Might need one of these tho.


Tell me about it, its like decyphering a secret language..need to spend some time actually to understand it...


----------



## csm725

Yup. I read two sentences and gave up.


----------



## ezveedub

I think he meant Geekhack forums has a keycap group buy. Not sure if this was one is still current or a new one is has been created.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?18570-geekhack-key-group-buy-June-2011


----------



## waar

We know what he meant. It's just rather difficult to order/understand if it's your first time


----------



## godofdeath

i would group buy if they made double shot filco style and color keycaps


----------



## ch_123

Arrived!










More photos when I get a good camera out.


----------



## waar

How heavy is the board?


----------



## Narzon

After thinking about it for over a year, finally bit the bullet and got my first mech keyboard, a BWU. Absolutely loving it. Had some apprehensions about the glossy plastic, but it's not a problem at all. Actually raised my last highest WPM (108) by 6 in just one try. Didn't expect that much of an improvement so quickly, but there you go. Sorry for the poor quality pic, only had an iPod around.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14605382*
> How heavy is the board?


I haven't weighed it exactly, but the shipping box indicated a weight of 6kg, so taking the layers of bubble wrap into account, about 4.5-5kg.

Not bad for a keyboard the width of a Model M tenkeyless.


----------



## Starbomba

I've been very happy with my Genius KB-21e w/rubber domes for quite a while (i think i got it 3-4 years ago, and the image does show i've used it quite a bit with all the faded paint and shiny keys







) until, around a month ago, the keys started to get stuck when pressed (causing a lot of accidental and not-so accidental deaths on games







). This made me look for another board. But having some spare cash and looking something better than the ghetto boards i see over here, and looking to pair my wireless mouse to get rid of cables once and for all, i fixed my eyes on a good wireless board. I've had reading around and i knew of the existance of the mechanical keyboards, but $100+ price tags (plus international shipping fees) kept me far, far from even considering one.

Around that time, ol' lurker Phaedrus2129 posted for sale a wireless mechanical keyboard (a xArmor U9W ES w/ MX Blues) for a pretty decent price. After sorting out the cash, i finally bought it off him.

Got it two days ago, and so far i'm in love of it. The softness (the most used 3 year-old rubber domes are still harder than these MX Blues), sturdiness (this thing is almost 4 kg without batteries and it stays on place while gaming, while i had to block the Genius one so it would not move so much) and sound (i love its clickyness







) are awesome. Plus it's wireless, and i have no longer any cable on my desktop







. Also, the blue LEDs do match my sig rig color theme (all blue







)

Only "cons" i see is that now i have to buy more batteries (i only hope these lithium batteries i bought last me for a while), lack of media keys (i used some of them), and this is an english keyboard (gotta change language with the language bar to switch to spanish) but these cons are nothing compared to the sheer awesomeness of this board.

Only one last thing: Phaedrus, dude, the package i got was so huge i thought it had like 5 keyboards on it







Best packaging ever, survived my local customs mishandling


----------



## sev9780

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14604554*
> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos when I get a good camera out.


What kinda of keyboard is that? I've been wanting a spherical keycap for years.

Also, I just got my Black Widow Ultimate!


----------



## ch_123

It's a 1970s IBM terminal keyboard -










It uses IBM's beam spring switch mechanism, which could be described as being like an extra-smooth buckling spring with the lightness of a Blue Cherry switch.

Might be a while before I can use it on a PC... It will happen though.


----------



## magna224

Whoah! Thats awesome! Goodluck getting it hooked up to a PC.


----------



## MaestrO_

Just bought a Filco Majestouch 2 with Cherry MX Red switches off Keyboard Co, should arrive on monday


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;14605667*
> After thinking about it for over a year, finally bit the bullet and got my first mech keyboard, a BWU...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14606582*
> After sorting out the cash, i finally bought it off him. Got it two days ago, and so far i'm in love of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sev9780;14615164*
> Also, I just got my Black Widow Ultimate!


All of you are added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaestrO_;14620384*
> Just bought a Filco Majestouch 2 with Cherry MX Red switches off Keyboard Co, should arrive on monday


Waiting for pics.


----------



## TheOctane

Beam me up!
New Das Keyboard Ultimate edition


----------



## reaper~

^ Aye aye sir.


----------



## sanitarium

blackwidow ultimate for me!


----------



## reaper~

^ Pic please.


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ Pic please.


----------



## bfe_vern

I'm trying to wean myself of my G15 addiction and hope to join this club someday.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sanitarium*


blackwidow ultimate for me!


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


I'm trying to wean myself of my G15 addiction and hope to join this club someday.


I used to have a G15, then a G19, then a Filco Browns. After that no more G's for me.


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


I'm trying to wean myself of my G15 addiction and hope to join this club someday.


I just left a G11 behind. All that pointless bulk taking up my mouse area and mushy keys.. glad i finnally got away from it.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;14640442*
> I'm trying to wean myself of my G15 addiction and hope to join this club someday.


The time is now.


----------



## WorldExclusive

KBC Poker with PBT Keycaps and MX Cherry Red Switches.


----------



## Yoiu17

I found a Dell at101w at a thrift store a while ago. ($5 steal). I'm going to mod it but I need some ideas.


----------



## Hysteria~

Got my Chicony 5181 today! Thanks Phaedrus!


























The Montereys have a pretty good feel, and a nice click to boot!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14645891*
> KBC Poker with PBT Keycaps and MX Cherry Red Switches.


man i need to order some pbt caps. even from just the pictures they look a ton better than the ones my poker has


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14645891*
> KBC Poker with PBT Keycaps and MX Cherry Red Switches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;14648045*
> Got my Chicony 5181 today! Thanks Phaedrus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montereys have a pretty good feel, and a nice click to boot!


Both are updated.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14648147*
> man i need to order some pbt caps. even from just the pictures they look a ton better than the ones my poker has


They feel better also. The texture you see on the keys makes them feel soft, like little comfy pillows.









A better photo of them close up:


----------



## jpm804

I want to replace my keycaps on my poker also..probably put an order in at GH to get the black engraved and white engraved set...


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14649007*
> Both are updated.


update me


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


I want to replace my keycaps on my poker also..probably put an order in at GH to get the black engraved and white engraved set...


Yeah I want the white engraved. Going to use the rgb group buy on my poker also. Hopefully it comes out looking great.


----------



## gonX

This just happened on my Ducky..


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14658997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just happened on my Ducky..


Just replace that keycap or go for a whole new look with a different set of keycaps (white ones?) if that stem is still ok.


----------



## waar

getting this really annoying noise on my spacebar/enter key on my filco. especially the enter key. hard to describe, sounds like metal hitting or a spring thats loose or something


----------



## reaper~

I'd take it apart and take a look at it. It isn't that "pinging" sound now, is it?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14659019*
> Just replace that keycap or go for a whole new look with a different set of keycaps (white ones?) if that stem is still ok.


I had a spare keycap that I used. Unfortunately it's not of the same height, but close to. So it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14659069*
> I'd take it apart and take a look at it. It isn't that "pinging" sound now, is it?


i dont think so lol, maybe it's the stabilizer?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14659098*
> I had a spare keycap that I used. Unfortunately it's not of the same height, but close to. So it's not that big of a deal.


Cool. I couldn't live with keycaps with different height on the same row but that's just me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14659124*
> i dont think so lol, maybe it's the stabilizer?


It could be. At least it isn't this squeaky sound I hear on my Leopold... it's so annoying. lol Perhaps it's time for a lube.


----------



## adrian0729

Which is better?

Blackwidow Ultimate

or

Steelseries 6GV2

EDIT: other brands are not available here


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian0729;14659248*
> Which is better?
> 
> Blackwidow Ultimate
> 
> or
> 
> Steelseries 6GV2
> 
> EDIT: other brands are not available here


What is the prices of both? Do you need the extra features of the BWU (backlit, macro keys, etc.)? Do you prefer black or blue switches?


----------



## adrian0729

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


What is the prices of both? Do you need the extra features of the BWU (backlit, macro keys, etc.)? Do you prefer black or blue switches?


I don't have experience on mech keyboards at all.

BWU - 145 USD
6gv2 - 125

EDIT: i don't need macros at all. not playing rpg games


----------



## csm725

@waar - PING! PING! PING! PING!








@gonX - woah... tough. Is the stem OK? I'd get a new keycap set.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I had a spare keycap that I used. Unfortunately it's not of the same height, but close to. So it's not that big of a deal.


I have an entire set of filco once i could send you. But i think they would match even less.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adrian0729*


I don't have experience on mech keyboards at all.

BWU - 145 USD
6gv2 - 125

EDIT: i don't need macros at all. not playing rpg games


I have the 6gv2, its really well put together and i love it, form what i have heard the BWU has a few issues.


----------



## adrian0729

6gv2 is too plain to my taste, is it worth the money than BWU?


----------



## gonX

Thanks for the offers guys, but the 'D' button doesn't seem that off in height and shape from the comma button, so I'll live with it


----------



## ch_123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ch_123*


Arrived!

...

More photos when I get a good camera out.


As promised










More here


----------



## dutchgenius

just picked up my first mech, a Focus 2001 at the local PC Recycle for $7.00. add me


----------



## WorldExclusive

Need the ping or clack to go away?

Rubber O-ring mod.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.p...dampeners.html


----------



## Hanjin

Got some WASD blank red keycaps


----------



## sledgehammer1990

You can add me. I got a Filco Majestouch 2 104 Key w/ Cherry MX Brown.


----------



## waar

wow for some reason the filco looks super long.

maybe im just used to tenkeyless and the poker im currently using :lol


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14679030*
> wow for some reason the filco looks super long.
> 
> maybe im just used to tenkeyless and the poker im currently using :lol


Weirdly, i'm too used to full keyboards your poker looks way too tiny, even though i'd love to have it for my laptop as a carrying board. Gotta get used to the lack of the keypad tho, i do use it quite a bit.

I hate to go to work now that i've had a glimpse of heaven tho. I still can't believe how weird do domes feel now


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*


just picked up my first mech, a Focus 2001 at the local PC Recycle for $7.00. add me



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


You can add me. I got a Filco Majestouch 2 104 Key w/ Cherry MX Brown.


Both added.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Weirdly, i'm too used to full keyboards your poker looks way too tiny, even though i'd love to have it for my laptop as a carrying board. Gotta get used to the lack of the keypad tho, i do use it quite a bit.

I hate to go to work now that i've had a glimpse of heaven tho. I still can't believe how weird do domes feel now










yeah my poker sits on top of my laptop, so not much of a huge adjustment since it's about the same lay out.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Weirdly, i'm too used to full keyboards your poker looks way too tiny, even though i'd love to have it for my laptop as a carrying board. Gotta get used to the lack of the keypad tho, i do use it quite a bit.

I hate to go to work now that i've had a glimpse of heaven tho. I still can't believe how weird do domes feel now










I thought it would be a weird adjustment also when I got my poker due to the size but I have gotten use to it and picked up a second one with reds to try.

My first one was blues which I like also since it makes the nice "clicky" sound









Speaking of reds, here is an artsy pic of my filco Tenkeyless Reds with Ducky PBT KeyCaps I just put on:










Love the PBT keycaps better than the stock filco ones and wish all filcos came stock like this...


----------



## csm725

Looks nice.


----------



## Izvire

Just got my new Filco


----------



## Hysteria~

Finally get to start typing on my Chicony w/ montereys, such a pain to have to use a AT to PS2 -> PS2 to USB adapter chain, but it's worth it just to hear the clicking sound of these switches. It's got all my coworkers wondering what the heck the noise coming from my office is!


----------



## unKutz

Heyyy, I just received my Filco Majestouch-2 tenkeyless with black switches, may i join the club :] ?

Quick pics:


----------



## MKHunt

Add me pleeease







Mionix Zibal 60



I'll be the first to admit it's connected by a length of nylon braided shower hose.



I now the picture's terrible and it's not as highly regarded as a filco but it fulfills my needs and feels wonderful to type on. Did my CS 3400 final project on it this past summer semester and there's no way I can go back. It's impossible.

When it arrived it had 8 keys that pinged slightly (normal from what I've seen in review samples) but after a month and a half of use they've all gone away except for comma. Kinda weird that they went away rather than getting worse, but I'm not one to complain.

Also, I can't stop bottoming out. It just sounds so nice.


----------



## EnJoY

Got a Deck. Really happy with it so far.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14658997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just happened on my Ducky..












Is it time to start a campaign of hatred against Ducky keyboards for their shattering keycaps, as everyone at Geekhack did with pinging Filco?


----------



## HWI

I've never heard of a pinging or keycap shattering BW and everyone talks trash on their build quality. lol


----------



## waar

how about their quick fading keycaps? or dead LEDs or the numerous other problems.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14705363*
> how about their quick fading keycaps? or dead LEDs or the numerous other problems.


I've not had either of those probs on the BWU I have (admittedly it's not my main keyboard, so it doesn't see constant use) and I'd rather have that than a shattering keycap lol. Actually I've never heard of their keycaps fading at all, just speculation that they may in the future. The standard BW is also significantly cheaper than a Ducky or Filco, so you'd expect the latter to have far less quality issues tbh.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14683486*
> Just got my new Filco


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unKutz;14699248*
> Heyyy, I just received my Filco Majestouch-2 tenkeyless with black switches, may i join the club :] ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;14701077*
> Add me pleeease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mionix Zibal 60


Added and unKutz, since this is your first post here, welcome to OCN.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Just ordered some O-Rings to mod my leo with, fed up with the bottoming out sound, I just wanna hear the pure blue sounds.


----------



## unKutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Added and unKutz, since this is your first post here, welcome to OCN.










Thank you


----------



## waar

So the number lock on my unicomp stopped working. I have to turn it on through another keyboard. And when it's on, just 1/4/7 and + register


----------



## csm725

Try AHK to map a key to numlock.


----------



## waar

Just going to call unicomp tomorrow. It started to work again, but now on start up when I go to put in my password, I'll hit a key and it will register 30 times until I hit another key to stop it. Really annoying because I have to hit backspace until it all gets deleted.


----------



## HWI

I forgot to post in here when I got my Noppoo Choc Mini. I'm already on the list with my BWU, but if you could please add my Choc Mini I would appreciate it.


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## HWI

Much appreciated.

I'm in love with this small form factor. When I get the extra cash I think I'll add the Poker and HHKB to my collection.


----------



## reaper~

^ If you like small form factor keyboard then you're gonna love Poker.

Anyway, here are some pics of my RF87U 45g to add to this thread:


----------



## csm725

Have you tried black-on-gray caps on that baby?


----------



## reaper~

^ Hmm.. nope, not yet. Do you have some pics of this black-on-gray set?


----------



## csm725

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...&pid=rf_se05c0


----------



## reaper~

Oh, that one.







I have a set but don't like it since it's too dark for me to see (that's why I switched all my dark color keycaps in the first place).


----------



## csm725

Touch-typing FTW?


----------



## HWI

I forgot to add Deck 82 to my list of wanted small form factor keyboards. One day I'll have them all.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got my Leopold Tenkeyless FC200R (MX Brown) yesterday. Im never going back to rubber dome this thing feels amazing compared to the Logitech Wave i was using.

Heres some pics









View attachment 226161


View attachment 226162


Sorry there kinda s****y pics


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990;14678864*
> You can add me. I got a Filco Majestouch 2 104 Key w/ Cherry MX Brown.


I just upgraded from that keyboard too, black lettering and everything, except I went to a Das Silent I got off Craigslist for $80.


----------



## lowfat

My Filco w/ WASD key caps.


----------



## murderbymodem

I think I'm going to order an Otaku Leopold with MX Blues from Elite in the near future. It'll be for the new Linux rig (in my sig) that I built to use at my Dad's house when I stay there.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;14725218*
> Got my Leopold Tenkeyless FC200R (MX Brown) yesterday. Im never going back to rubber dome this thing feels amazing compared to the Logitech Wave i was using.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14725752*
> I just upgraded from that keyboard too, black lettering and everything, except I went to a Das Silent I got off Craigslist for $80.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat;14726571*
> My Filco w/ WASD key caps.


Added.


----------



## unKutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfat*


My Filco w/ WASD key caps.


Looks nice!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Just finished O-ring modding my leo (orings from wasdkeyboards). The feel with these on is alot different than stock, with the O-rings, bottoming out is almost inevitable. However the sound is alot more like a thunk than a clack







. The other thing I like is the reduced travel below actuation, and the rubber uncompressing seems to give more spring going up. One of the bad things now is that I can hear pinging from backspace, and some more minor pinging from some other keys without the loud bottoming out D:.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;14733992*
> Just finished O-ring modding my leo (orings from wasdkeyboards). The feel with these on is alot different than stock, with the O-rings, bottoming out is almost inevitable. However the sound is alot more like a thunk than a clack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The other thing I like is the reduced travel below actuation, and the rubber uncompressing seems to give more spring going up. One of the bad things now is that I can hear pinging from backspace, and some more minor pinging from some other keys without the loud bottoming out D:.


I'm looking to buy those o-rings too. I love the click of my blues, but i tend to bottom out a lot still, and i do not like the clack.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14736080*
> I'm looking to buy those o-rings too. I love the click of my blues, but i tend to bottom out a lot still, and i do not like the clack.


Having just the click is pretty nice


----------



## BigT

I have a Noppoo Choc and i was woundering if something like this would fit my keyboard.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300591745763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

I would love some different key caps. maybe some of those blank engraved ones. but i am worried about buying them and not being able to get them all on my keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT;14741087*
> I have a Noppoo Choc and i was woundering if something like this would fit my keyboard.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300591745763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> I would love some different key caps. maybe some of those blank engraved ones. but i am worried about buying them and not being able to get them all on my keyboard.


The Letter keys should fit just fine, but other keys will post a problem, as the Choc uses non-standard key sizes for things like Shift.


----------



## HWI

You should be fine except for the right shift, as it's only about 2/3 the size of the normal shift. I believe even the far right row of keys are a standard size, just in a different location.


----------



## BigT

So in other words i will not be able to get them all on. Oh well. I can always get another KEYBOARD. i was thinking the CHOC MINI!. that thing looks awsome. Thanks for the info, you guys always have the answers.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14742422*
> You should be fine except for the right shift, as it's only about 2/3 the size of the normal shift. I believe even the far right row of keys are a standard size, just in a different location.


Wait a min... i dont think the right shift is any smaller. it looks full size to me. i can take a pic and show you. but i could be wrong.

would i have to worry about the stabalizer clips being different?


----------



## waar

You should specify with noppoo you're talking about. I think they think you're talking about the mini and not the pro.


----------



## BigT

the noppoo i have is a noppoo choc. not the choc mini, and not the choc pro.
there are 3 types of noppoo boards. 1.Noppoo Choc Mini 2.Noppoo Choc 3.Noppoo Choc Pro.
i have a standard noppoo choc. i believe it is the same as a noppoo choc pro, but with out the pom keycaps and it is only 6KRO. this is a picture of what i have. i just need to know if all the keys will fit...


----------



## jpm804

Looking at your picture it looks like most of the keys would work except for the modifiers to the right of the space bar since they looks smaller than the modifiers to the left of the spacebar.


----------



## HWI

Sorry man, thought you were talking the Choc Mini. Disregard what I said.


----------



## BigT

No worries, when it comes to the choc series it is very confuseing. I want to get a WASD keyboard since they come with nice engraved key caps. they look like really nice keyboards. I juts have to convine the wife. I still want to get new key caps someday for my choc if i could...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Got my hands on a Leopold FC500R with mx brown switches. It's quite hard going from mx blacks to this, but I think its a lot easier to type on.
This is now my 3rd mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ihatelolcats

filco majestouch tactile touch 10keyless brown switch. love it


----------



## murderbymodem

Elitekeyboards has updated their main page. The thumbnail for full size keyboards is now a picture of a Leopold FC500R, and they finally got around to replacing the Filco picture for space saving keyboards with the FC200R.

I'm guessing this means we'll be seeing FC500Rs at Elite in the not so distant future?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT;14756084*
> this is a picture of what i have. i just need to know if all the keys will fit...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;14760820*
> Got my hands on a Leopold FC500R with mx brown switches. It's quite hard going from mx blacks to this, but I think its a lot easier to type on.
> This is now my 3rd mechanical keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;14765409*
> filco majestouch tactile touch 10keyless brown switch. love it


Added.


----------



## magicmike

Das Ultimate S


----------



## reaper~

^ Added. Nice WASD cluster. Don't see many in green.


----------



## csm725

@Mist - Yes. ~December.


----------



## waar

More like today lol ^


----------



## godofdeath

free keypuller with the new leopolds, mehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## garadex

I put my entry in back on page 364 but I have not yet been added... or am I the only one able to see the pictures.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14784056*
> I put my entry in back on page 364 but I have not yet been added... or am I the only one able to see the pictures.


no pics for me


----------



## TekJoe

add me to the club!
My first mechanical keyboard(got it today). SteelSeries 6gv2. cherry mx blacks. Such a lovely keyboard to type and game on.










will upload more/better pics when my red escape key arrives


----------



## Jophess

SteelSeries 6Gv2 w/ redish-orange WASD/ESC from wasdkeyboards.



http://imgur.com/2W6da


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14780432*
> More like today lol ^


Wow, he's right. Elite has FC500R right now for the same price as the FC200R ($109 + shipping). They even have both regular and otaku versions with MX Reds for the same price!









That's amazing considering the MX Red Filcos went for much, much more money than the versions with other switches. I'm sad they don't offer the FC200R with MX Reds though, my next buy is going to be a tenkeyless board, and most likely an FC200R. Although since I'm going to be using it on a Linux rig I'm probably better off with Browns or Blues anyway. More typing than gaming.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

The next keyboard I want to get something with cherry mx clear switches, are there any reputable online stores which ship to Australia that carry them? I have had a decent look around but the only ones I could find were on Chinese websites.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;14786725*
> The next keyboard I want to get something with cherry mx clear switches, are there any reputable online stores which ship to Australia that carry them? I have had a decent look around but the only ones I could find were on Chinese websites.


Boards with Clear switches are a pain to get in the States too. I've been wanting a TKL or smaller board with Clears for a bit now and have been unable to find one.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14787926*
> Boards with Clear switches are a pain to get in the States too. I've been wanting a TKL or smaller board with Clears for a bit now and have been unable to find one.


The only one in the states I could find it the DECK Legend but thats not Tenkeyless.

I have been thinking of doing a "ergo clear" mod since some people seem to prefer that combination.


----------



## ca4life

Add me too please! Such a beautiful Das Professional S Silent keyboard ^^ lol


----------



## Fortunex

Great keyboard, loving mine.

Slight pinging on mine on a few keys though, but I type really heavily still, getting used to the keyboard, if I type lightly it doesn't really ping.


----------



## Nathan173AB

I'd like to join in now. My new, fully customized WASD keyboard just came in. I ordered it with MX Brown switches. Oh, and keycap legends... LoL who needs those!?














Did a lot of research on mechanical keyboards. I'm very satisfied with my decision. Typing does feel a lot better. I like the hard feel as opposed to the squishy feel of my old Logitech G15, which I suspect is rubber dome.

EDIT: I should probably make it known that the flash of my camera really exaggerated the colors. It's not nearly that flashy.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekJoe;14785083*
> add me to the club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jophess;14785899*
> SteelSeries 6Gv2 w/ redish-orange WASD/ESC from wasdkeyboards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life;14791990*
> Add me too please! Such a beautiful Das Professional S Silent keyboard ^^ lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nathan173AB;14794225*
> I'd like to join in now. My new, fully customized WASD keyboard just came in.


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14784056*
> I put my entry in back on page 364 but I have not yet been added... or am I the only one able to see the pictures.


Sorry but I didn't see any pic. Try posting it again here so I can add you.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;14786629*
> Wow, he's right. Elite has FC500R right now for the same price as the FC200R ($109 + shipping). They even have both regular and otaku versions with MX Reds for the same price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing considering the MX Red Filcos went for much, much more money than the versions with other switches. I'm sad they don't offer the FC200R with MX Reds though, my next buy is going to be a tenkeyless board, and most likely an FC200R. Although since I'm going to be using it on a Linux rig I'm probably better off with Browns or Blues anyway. More typing than gaming.


That's the only reason I'm hesitant about buying, because they only offer it in the FC5000R. Not a huge fan of full size boards since I don't have much space nor need the numpad. If the FC200R was offered with reds, I'd be all over it. Guess I'll just finally get a tkl with blues and give my rosewill a permanent home in the closet.


----------



## tK FuRY

My Das Model S Ultimate should be coming in sometime today


----------



## ajresendez

add me


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY;14796360*
> My Das Model S Ultimate should be coming in sometime today


Don't forget to post some pictures so I could add you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez;14796455*
> add me


Nice pics! Added.


----------



## Starbomba

Is there any place that sells ISO mechanical boards with MX blues or browns? I'm very interested to get a spanish mechanical keyboard (as long as it is not worth an arm and a leg) since my dad loves mine and keeps stealing it, but as he is a spanish teacher he needs some spanish keys (he can "fake" them giving it spanish layout, but still...)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14797735*
> Is there any place that sells ISO mechanical boards with MX blues or browns? I'm very interested to get a spanish mechanical keyboard (as long as it is not worth an arm and a leg) since my dad loves mine and keeps stealing it, but as he is a spanish teacher he needs some spanish keys (he can "fake" them giving it spanish layout, but still...)


The Keyboard Co has a UK Layout (ISO) Filco with MX-Blues (& NKRO.)
They don't have Spanish Filco's though.

Alternatively, you can get an Unicomp Model M in either Latin American, or Spanish layouts.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Add me, I've got one that I haven't seen in the club yet:

Fujitsu FKB4700

Here it is, freshly cleaned up from being heavily used for almost a decade then left to sit around for six years or so.










It positively dwarfs the Dell U100 sitting behind it. It's nice to be using a real keyboard again - although going from a rubber dome with about a 60g trigger force back to a mechanical with a 90g trigger force takes a little getting used to. I keep missing space bar hits because I don't hit it hard enough anymore.


----------



## HWI

90g! What switch does it have?


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14806714*
> 90g! What switch does it have?


----------



## csm725

Nasty.


----------



## magna224

Sounds great.


----------



## waar

my poker got a little more colorful!

got my 2 RGB sets in today, caps feel so much better than the stock poker caps


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


90g! What switch does it have?


Fujitsu Peerless switches.

Still has a remarkably firm feel considering I personally used this one for decade - my dad bought it new for the 486 DX/2 that he built in the early/mid 90's, and once he got his Athlon box (a Compaq pre-built from Staples), the 486 was handed down for me and I used it until I graduated high school in '03. After I got out of school, we retired the 486 because even with the all the upgrades it had gotten over the years, the ol' girl was too old and too slow. It's still in storage in my parent's basement, IIRC.


----------



## gonX

My fingers start to ache just thinking about what 90g of force would feel like.


----------



## ChoboGuy

My RGBs came in today too


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14814580*
> My RGBs came in today too


Nice...see you got the glow in the dark caps on there also. Cant wait for my set to come in.

@ChoboGuy - when you get the filco?


----------



## ChoboGuy

It's actually my brothers Filco from a really long time ago, he lets me use it whenever I'm in the mood for my favorite brown board


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14815599*
> It's actually my brothers Filco from a really long time ago, he lets me use it whenever I'm in the mood for my favorite brown board


That's a nice brother you have there.....









Here are some pics of some changes I made on my keyboards:

*Filco - SP RD3 GB Standard Set + ClickClack Red Skull KeyCap*









*Filco - KBC White Engraved KeyCap Set + Orange Gamer Kit KeyCaps*









*KBC Poker - SP Clear Keycap Set + WASD Keyboards RGB Keycaps + Red GH Keycap*









*Archiss/Leopold - RD3 GB Standard Kit + Titanium Spacebar, Esc & Arrow Keys*









*HHKB2 - White HHKB Keycap Set + Red Esc + Lavendar Topre Down Arrow Keycap*









RF86UB - Decided to put the rest of the caps on this time. I wish I had Green SHift keys so I could do a RGB modifer theme. Sorry about the spacebar since I dont have one that will fit the 86UB


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14815929*
> *Archiss/Leopold - RD3 GB Standard Kit + Titanium Spacebar, Esc & Arrow Keys*


So pretty.....


----------



## magna224

I like the first one.


----------



## csm725

Argggg, waiting for my RGB mods and the Filco itself. Gonna go order some PBT engraved keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

I wanna get some white engraved POM keycaps.

I like they way they sound on the Choc compared to PBT or ABS keycaps.


----------



## andrews2547

Does this count










lol its not actually mine butI might get one just as a novelty item


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14817050*
> Does this count
> 
> www.wired.com/images_blogs/gadgetlab/2010/08/usb-typewriter-660x495.jpg
> 
> lol its not actually mine butI might get one just as a novelty item


Just fixing your link







looks cool.


----------



## waar

that white filco looks great jpm


----------



## tK FuRY

Das Model S Ultimate, with WASD O-Ring dampers







.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14805380*
> Add me, I've got one that I haven't seen in the club yet, Fujitsu FKB4700


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14821904*
> that white filco looks great jpm


I concur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY;14825356*
> Das Model S Ultimate, with WASD O-Ring dampers.


Added.


----------



## donkru

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. I love this. Way better than my last wireless.


----------



## reaper~

^ You're added & welcome to the club.


----------



## Scrappy

Typing at school only makes me appreciate my Filco even more.


----------



## claymanhb

My stupid "K" key LED just died. Lame.

Edit...now it's live again.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;14840246*
> Typing at school only makes me appreciate my Filco even more.


I know that feel. I'm on a crappy Dell keyboard right now, it's so dead and mushy feeling. Can't wait to get home to my Das.


----------



## claymanhb

I just had to spend all day at working typing on a crappy dell. I think I'm going to take my widow to work with me.


----------



## claymanhb

Oh yeah...proof so I can join.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gonX

Yup, lol. I brought my Scorpius M10 to work so that I didn't have to use the crappy keyboards they have there. I'm sure my coworkers don't appreciate it


----------



## HWI

Friday's gunna be a good day, getting my OCN Ducky tenkeyless, Artisan Hien soft pad, and some Adidas Star Wars shoes. It's like an early Christmas!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;14845367*
> Oh yeah...proof so I can join.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


what proof?????????


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;14840246*
> Typing at school only makes me appreciate my Filco even more.


I feel ya. I gotta work with domes 5 days a week. When i get home and on days off i do appreciate my U9W board, even after all this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14846474*
> Yup, lol. I brought my Scorpius M10 to work so that I didn't have to use the crappy keyboards they have there. I'm sure my coworkers don't appreciate it


I wish i could do it. They'd be so angry


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14849052*
> what proof?????????


I was about to say. lol I didn't see any pic either.


----------



## godofdeath

Sexy white filco with cherry blues and changed to NKRO with gold filco label


----------



## Starbomba

I have also been wondering if i should try brown switches for my next board, which will be mostly for my laptop and hopping around everywhere.

I planned to get a KBC Poker with MX blues, but i kinda want to go wireless, and i see no other affordable wireless mechanical other than the U9W. I do find myself using the keypad a bit more than every now and then, and i do play some MMOs on the road (try fragging while on a car and without mouse







), so i do use the Ins-Del block and the F-block keys an awful lot, along with the WASD block, and some keys around it. Those reasons made me think twice before getting the Poker, but i'm not sure if i should go with browns. I like feeling the tactile bump of my blues, and i tend to mis-type a lot (it has severely reduced tho) and i need a moderately strong switch (so reds are out of the question, and i feel i'm hitting the edge with browns).


----------



## HWI

If you want a small wired board, but don't wanna lose some of the buttons like you do with a Poker, check out the Choc Mini. It retains numpad functionality and F keys and is barely larger than the Poker. As for switches, if you want a strong switch then you may not like Browns, they are quite light.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

wish i was added when i posted a pic a while ago









socks feels left out


----------



## pjBSOD

Is there anything louder than Cherry MX Blue mechanical key switches with gold contacts?


----------



## Fortunex

IBM Model M maybe?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14849408*
> If you want a small wired board, but don't wanna lose some of the buttons like you do with a Poker, check out the Choc Mini. It retains numpad functionality and F keys and is barely larger than the Poker. As for switches, if you want a strong switch then you may not like Browns, they are quite light.


Looks pretty good. I'm still missing half the Ins block keys, but i'm not missing them all at least (guess you can't have everything). And i like the smallness. And you can get it in MX blues









Is there any other board or switch i should look at? And yea, i was doubtful of browns. I'm looking for something lighter than a rubber dome, but stronger than reds. I tried reds on a friend's board, 2 years ago or so (i do remember you could almost breath on them and they'd activate), and the only stuff i got true experience are blues and a model M.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14849474*
> Is there anything louder than Cherry MX Blue mechanical key switches with gold contacts?


Buckling springs. I like the feeling, but the noise, OH GOD.


----------



## pjBSOD

So essentially, without purchasing another keyboard, I have the loudest possible switches?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14849708*
> So essentially, without purchasing another keyboard, I have the loudest possible switches?


My Ducky MX brown was pretty loud and clacky when typing. Not sure about blues, but it was loud enough for me to install WASD o-rings to reduce the noise.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14849708*
> So essentially, without purchasing another keyboard, I have the loudest possible switches?


As far as i know, MX Blues are the loudest MX switches from the regular set (red, blue, brown and black, but there are tons more MX switches, some only found on spacebars or special keys, rare, and outdated switches). There are the white Alps and the bucking springs tho, those are louder, but not MX Cherries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14849844*
> My Ducky MX brown was pretty loud and clacky when typing. Not sure about blues, but it was loud enough for me to install WASD o-rings to reduce the noise.


If you found browns clacky when bottoming, add the activation click+bottoming clack.








I do like the activation click, but i'm seriously considering the o-rings to get rid of the bottoming clack.


----------



## gonX

Buckling springs are a lot more noisy than MX Blues, even though Blues are quite noisy too


----------



## robbo2

Got a Leopold with cherry brown switches a couple of weeks ago. Really liking it so far



http://imgur.com/WPJmA


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


I just had to spend all day at working typing on a crappy dell. I think I'm going to take my widow to work with me.


I thought about doing that yesterday when i was typing lots of long emails. I'm kind-of glad i didn't today, i'm doing a VAT return and i don't have a numberpad lol.

Maybe when i can afford it i'll get a full version with blues for work.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Oh yeah...proof so I can join.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what proof?????????



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I was about to say. lol I didn't see any pic either.










Sorry...tapatalk fail...here it is. I exchanged for a new one yesterday due to the "K" key.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14849933*
> Buckling springs are a lot more noisy than MX Blues, even though Blues are quite noisy too


i feel like my unicomp spacesaver is a lot quieter than my rosewill (blue switches)

wonder how much the casing has to do with it


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14849328*
> (so reds are out of the question, and i feel i'm hitting the edge with browns).


Yeah, Browns are really light.

So I see Tankguys has OCN Ducky Tenkeyless boards for $80? How long have those been there, and how much do they cost after shipping? I just bought a Tenkeyless Filco (original Majestouch) with MX Blues for $120 shipped from the classifieds on Geekhack a few days ago (it's in like-new condition, and a Leopold from Elite would've cost me around $125 shipped anyway so I figured I'd go with another Filco just to avoid the Cherry-style stabilizers- I was afraid I wouldn't like them)


----------



## Fortunex

if you go to the checkout you can get a shipping estimate.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14857278*
> if you go to the checkout you can get a shipping estimate.


Yeah, I did that after I posted. $12 shipping, so it would've only been around $92 shipped. I could've saved myself some money if I had waited a few days. Oh well, I love the Filco I have now so I'll also love my new (well, new to me but older than my Majestouch-2) Filco.

I'm also kind of happy it's an original Majestouch, it reminds me of the times before I had a job when I used to go on Elitekeyboards just to drool at pictures of their Filcos. Then I finally grabbed a Filco Zero when they had B-stock of them for only $60, and that was my first mechanical board! I really should have kept that. I sold both my Zero and my $20 Newegg ABS M1 a long time ago


----------



## Munkypoo7

Well, I got my BWU:SE, I love the Browns









iPhone pic of crappyness!


----------



## Cabbs

I have two Filcos. First is a Tenkeyless with Browns, second is a full with Blues. Currently using the full-size since I've started dabbling in Gmod and I need the numpad for it.


----------



## Fortunex

I really want a tenkeyless to take to school. My Das doesn't fit in my backpack when there's other stuff in it :C


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I really want a tenkeyless to take to school. My Das doesn't fit in my backpack when there's other stuff in it :C


get a poker its nice and tiny


----------



## Evil-Jester

i finally got a good mech keyboard. i got myself a Deck 82 key and im loving it but it takes a little bit to get use to as the keys are a tiny bit smaller then my last keyboard so i keep messing up but after a few more hours of use ill be able to rock it like my old one


----------



## Sleepysloth

Unboxed my first mechanical board last night, semi custom WASD Keyboads v1 with browns.

Having only used, but never owned, buckling spring boards in the past my impressions of mechanical boards were heavy key presses and ugly beige colors. The incredible lightness of the browns is a very sharp contrast, and smooth black keys with engraved legends is very slick looking. Still getting used to typing with it, even compared to a G110 the keystrokes are so light, I'm glad I got dampeners because I bottom out so much. For gaming it's been a dream, being able to press keys with just a quick flick really helps but I'm on the fence about the slight tactile feedback. It helps guess where the actuation point is so you can float it for quick response or double taps, but the very slight difference in force bugs me a bit.

It's only been one day and I'm interested in buying a board with reds to try them too and using the browns at work... oh dear, my wallet...


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14857621*
> Well, I got my BWU:SE, I love the Browns


Gasp, that thing is SEXY. Oh man, I can't till I get my hands on one of the Stealth regulars.

RAZER

Y U NOT RELEASE IT ON AMAZON???


----------



## teraflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleepysloth*


It's only been one day and I'm interested in buying a board with reds to try them too and using the browns at work... oh dear, my wallet...


If you don't mind the sound I would pick blues to use at home over anything else. They feel so right..


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Not very good pictures, but pictures nonetheless.
Meet my Leopold FC200RC/ABN
Bought some blank WASD white keycaps from www.wasdkeyboards.com


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14857621*
> Well, I got my BWU:SE, I love the Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone pic of crappyness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [yes, that black thing below the keyboard is a wrist rest. Hate rubbing against the mousepad ><


Love the new plastic. Could you do me a favor and take a pic of the side? Some of the release pics suggested they changed the keyboard's "curved" design into a "straight" design.


----------



## subgenoa

man this took forever to arrive. but whatever, it's cherry reds with PBT!


----------



## waar

Poker is such a nice little board. Wish it was a little heavier tho.


----------



## subgenoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14878579*
> Poker is such a nice little board. Wish it was a little heavier tho.


yeah plate-mounted would've been nice.. gotta love dem heft.

fortunately, it manages to be a pretty solidly built board even without the plate. personally don't notice the flex that other owners have mentioned


----------



## HWI

You can add another board to my name please:
OCN Ducky 1087 w/ Blacks.


----------



## waar

Does the tkl board come with the extras the 104 board comes with? (wasd/ducky keycaps)


----------



## rdasch3

I will need to be updated in the list. Along with my Black widow ultimate, I have a filco ninja majestouch 2 with black mx switches arriving today. I will upload pictures when I get a chance, hopefully this weekend. The filco will probably become my primary keyboard.


----------



## Sleepysloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraflame;14873032*
> If you don't mind the sound I would pick blues to use at home over anything else. They feel so right..


Sound's not such a problem, but when gaming (primary home use) even the "light" tactile feel of browns is a little more than I expected, blues seem intolerable for my tastes.









I'd initially thought of getting a board with reds like the Leopold one, but figured browns would make a better "first mechanical" switch. We'll see how things are after a couple months of use.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14849959*
> Got a Leopold with cherry brown switches a couple of weeks ago. Really liking it so far


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;14852382*
> Sorry...tapatalk fail...here it is. I exchanged for a new one yesterday due to the "K" key.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14857621*
> Well, I got my BWU:SE, I love the Browns


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cabbs;14858493*
> I have two Filcos. First is a Tenkeyless with Browns, second is a full with Blues. Currently using the full-size since I've started dabbling in Gmod and I need the numpad for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;14873084*
> Not very good pictures, but pictures nonetheless.
> Meet my Leopold FC200RC/ABN
> Bought some blank WASD white keycaps from www.wasdkeyboards.com


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subgenoa;14878476*
> man this took forever to arrive. but whatever, it's cherry reds with PBT!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14879395*
> You can add another board to my name please:
> OCN Ducky 1087 w/ Blacks.


^ You're all added/updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14879744*
> I will need to be updated in the list. Along with my Black widow ultimate, I have a filco ninja majestouch 2 with black mx switches arriving today. I will upload pictures when I get a chance, hopefully this weekend. The filco will probably become my primary keyboard.


I'll update yours for now so please don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## rdasch3

Will do. I need to take updated pics of my computer anyway. Just got my surround setup in yesterday.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14879597*
> Does the tkl board come with the extras the 104 board comes with? (wasd/ducky keycaps)


Yes. Mine came with 2 different Ducky esc keys, lavender WASD keys, key puller, and usb/ps2 adapter.


----------



## waar

Awesome. After these 2 group buys I might finally get a ducky. I noticed they don't have a Pbt version for blue switches? Or maybe I over looked it.


----------



## reaper~

I didn't see one w/ blue switch either.


----------



## xcluded

I'm new here.


----------



## waar

No love for the best switch (IMO at least)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xcluded*


I'm new here.










Added and welcome to the club.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


No love for the best switch (IMO at least)










Maybe on their next shipment?


----------



## Nozler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


sexy pics











Where did you get that mouse??? And what is it Name and model it looks interesting with the buttons on the top. Are those buttons?


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


That's the only reason I'm hesitant about buying, because they only offer it in the FC5000R. Not a huge fan of full size boards since I don't have much space nor need the numpad. If the FC200R was offered with reds, I'd be all over it. Guess I'll just finally get a tkl with blues and give my rosewill a permanent home in the closet.


Ducky's over at Tankguys now have tenkeyless. Maybe wait for them to come in Reds...


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;14878205*
> Love the new plastic. Could you do me a favor and take a pic of the side? Some of the release pics suggested they changed the keyboard's "curved" design into a "straight" design.


Derp, missed your post. Sorry for the wait









Imo, it's still curved a bit, I have no qualms with it, but I guess it might be important for some? I honestly never even considered it a factor.

If you want any other angles I'll try to be on the ball and get those for you. I think these are what you wanted to know / were referring to? :\


Spoiler: Spoilered to take up less room ^^


----------



## rdasch3

Here are my picture submissions for my filco ninja majestouch 2 with mx black switches. Enjoy. So far I am loving this keyboard. Much quiter and better to both type and game on than blues. No backlighting, but a basic lamp in my room takes care of that.


----------



## godofdeath

reaper!!! you didn't add the new addition to my full sized filcos

Sexy white filco with cherry blues and changed to NKRO with gold filco label


























pbt white keycaps


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14885060*
> Here are my picture submissions for my filco ninja majestouch 2 with mx black switches. Enjoy. So far I am loving this keyboard. Much quiter and better to both type and game on than blues. No backlighting, but a basic lamp in my room takes care of that.


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14885301*
> reaper!!! you didn't add the new addition to my full sized filcos.
> Sexy white filco with cherry blues and changed to NKRO with gold filco label


Sorry I missed that. Now you're updated. When is our next group buy? lol


----------



## magna224

Another person who agrees MX Black are superior to the Browns and Blues that are so loved! My friends hate everything but ALPS and MX Clears. They hate it when I bring my Noppoo with blacks to our gaming sessions or school. They ask where the Minitouch is.

On a side note I will be saying goodbye to three or four mechanical keyboards soon. Ill let you know when to remove them from my list of boards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;14885499*
> Another person who agrees MX Black are superior to the Browns and Blues that are so loved! My friends hate everything but ALPS and MX Clears. They hate it when I bring my Noppoo with blacks to our gaming sessions or school. They ask where the Minitouch is.


Haha. I know, right. Black switches ftw!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;14885499*
> On a side note I will be saying goodbye to three or four mechanical keyboards soon. Ill let you know when to remove them from my list of boards.


Cool. Just let me know.


----------



## .theMetal

hi everyone. here a pic of my razer blackwidow. sorry about the crappy pic, low light+camera phone = bad pic









the blue light looks good though







let me know!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14885455*
> Added.
> 
> Sorry I missed that. Now you're updated. When is our next group buy? lol


loll that was from qtan, someone else for the pbt keys, and keyboard co for the nkro board

not from armygroup loll


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14884321*
> Derp, missed your post. Sorry for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, it's still curved a bit, I have no qualms with it, but I guess it might be important for some? I honestly never even considered it a factor.
> 
> If you want any other angles I'll try to be on the ball and get those for you. I think these are what you wanted to know / were referring to? :\
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilered to take up less room ^^


That's still definitely curved! Good to know, I'm not sure where they got this pic









Thanks for the pics!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;14885499*
> Another person who agrees MX Black are superior to the Browns and Blues that are so loved! My friends hate everything but ALPS and MX Clears. They hate it when I bring my Noppoo with blacks to our gaming sessions or school. They ask where the Minitouch is.
> 
> On a side note I will be saying goodbye to three or four mechanical keyboards soon. Ill let you know when to remove them from my list of boards.


I'm one of the ones that dislike black switches. I've tried to force myself to like them by using them exclusively, but I just can't. I always run back to my browns, blues or alps.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Typing this message in my KBC poker, the red switches feeling is my favourite! I love this switches for gaming and typing, more than my blue switches keyboard







!

I'll try to post a decent pic tomorrow guys


----------



## ahmadtahir

Add me too......


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## ahmadtahir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14891950*
> ^ Added.


wow... that was quick......


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;14885499*
> Another person who agrees MX Black are superior to the Browns and Blues that are so loved! My friends hate everything but ALPS and MX Clears. They hate it when I bring my Noppoo with blacks to our gaming sessions or school. They ask where the Minitouch is.
> 
> On a side note I will be saying goodbye to three or four mechanical keyboards soon. Ill let you know when to remove them from my list of boards.


These black switches are stiff enough that I don't bottom out as often as I did on my blues, which leads me to believe that browns and reds (despite that I have yet to try them) wont be right for me. Coming from rubber dome a couple keyboards ago, these black switches feel just right with the amount of resistance and typing on them is fantastic. I'm down with the mx black love.


----------



## godofdeath

hey hey its white filco blue with NKRO and gold label


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;14845028*
> I just had to spend all day at working typing on a crappy dell. I think I'm going to take my widow to work with me.


If I weren't worried about keycaps falling off (which they do easily on a 7G and Model M) I would definitely carry around one of them for work.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat;14893201*
> If I weren't worried about keycaps falling off (which they do easily on a 7G and Model M) I would definitely carry around one of them for work.


That's a defect of the 7G. As for your M; it may just need new keycaps.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Hi there!

I have some, not as many as ascaii, but at least more than a couple







:

Filco Majestouch 105 key MX Brown DE
IBM Model M Grey Label UK (controller broken)
IBM Model M Blue Label UK
Cherry G80-1000LFADE
Dell AT102W ES


----------



## waar

Pictures!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters;14912930*
> Hi there!
> 
> I have some, not as many as ascaii, but at least more than a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Filco Majestouch 105 key MX Brown DE
> IBM Model M Grey Label UK (controller broken)
> IBM Model M Blue Label UK
> Cherry G80-1000LFADE
> Dell AT102W ES


prooffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I enjoy lugging my Leo to school everyday just so I can use it instead of the school's OEM Dell Jello-Keys™


----------



## SherrytoN

Put me down! Realforce 87U, Filco Linear- R TKL, and I'm receiving a White Filco MJ2 w/ blue switches and brown switches. I sold my Filco Blue TKL, Filco Blue 104, and Filco Brown TKL.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14916305*
> prooffffffffffffffffffff


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14913489*
> Pictures!


Here they are!

AT102W:


















Yeah, just got it this weekend, I gotta clean it









Model M, Cherry G80 and Filco


----------



## Chilly

Here's my brand new keyboard, only a few days old!









Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate


















I need a better camera


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters;14919138*
> Here they are!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly;14923758*
> Here's my brand new keyboard, only a few days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Both of you are added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN;14918169*
> Put me down! Realforce 87U, Filco Linear- R TKL, and I'm receiving a White Filco MJ2 w/ blue switches and brown switches. I sold my Filco Blue TKL, Filco Blue 104, and Filco Brown TKL.


Please don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## Amo

Hey, I unintentionally took a picture of my blackwidow so I figured I'd post here to get added!



http://imgur.com/zdgEU


----------



## reaper~

^ Sorry but the keyboard has to front and centered, in the foreground. Also resolution has to be at least 800 x 600 or higher.. so on and so forth, etc.

J/k You're added.


----------



## TranquilTempest

WASD v1 semi-custom w/ cherry browns.


----------



## waar

I can't wait until they make tkl versions. That's a nice box.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14935531*
> I can't wait until they make tkl versions.


True that. I also hope they add the option of having PBT keycaps too.


----------



## murderbymodem

I got two packages in the mail today, one from Reaper and one from Logitech

















I really wish I could take better pictures of my setup...it seems like every time I try the sun is coming into my room at an awkward angle and makes the pictures bad, or there's just no natural light available at all and I don't have enough artificial lighting to take anything even somewhat decent. I guess that's a subject to be taken to the photography forum though


----------



## waar

getting stuff in the mail is better than Xmas sometimes, especially if you dont get anything for Xmas since you aren't a kid anymore lol


----------



## godofdeath

that the newer filco?
the logo is so dark


----------



## alpha215

Hi all,
I am thinking of buying 2 of these type of keyboard.
1 will be used for my desktop and the other will be used at work and carry around in my backpack. Any suggestion? I am not in US so I will need the keyboard to be shipped oversea.


----------



## boateye

I would love to be able to join in on the fun, but my Logitech G15 has spoiled me. I kinda don't want to change to a mechanical keyboard and lose this uber useful LCD screen.

If Logitech or someone can make a make a keyboard with the Logitech LCD screen with come cherry MX red/black switches, then i'd buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## jsc1973

IBM Model M, Part No. 51G8572, "born" April 8, 1994.

I've had it about six years now. It's spoiled me. Anytime I have to use an ordinary keyboard, I feel like I traded a Cadillac for a Yugo.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14942215*
> that the newer filco?
> the logo is so dark


Yeah, it's a Ninja, keycap printing on the front and the Filco logo is black so it doesn't stand out. It looked pretty cool when I had blank keycaps, but I ended up selling them because I didn't think not having printed keys was worth the $60 that I paid for the blank Filco keys. Also because I didn't know if you look under the keycaps it tells you what row the key is for, so I couldn't get them on correctly.

I might order a blank set from WASD, they have them for around $35 I think.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*


WASD v1 semi-custom w/ cherry browns.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsc1973*


IBM Model M, Part No. 51G8572, "born" April 8, 1994.


Both of you are added.


----------



## Damarious25

Hey folks.
I got a keyboard a while ago I thought was damaged and only got around to pluggin it in today... The thing works like a charm except for the layout. I have the system set to english so the kb types with the standard qwerty layout but the keys on the kb are in a german qwertz layout. Anyone know where I can buy english layout keys for this old IBM?

Thanks!!!


----------



## waar

Unicomp will probably sell them to you


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14967847*
> Unicomp will probably sell them to you


Thanks! I'm willing to use them but do they ship to Canada?
Also, their "order" process is a little... Ummmm... Bare?! How would I even let them know I need all the keys for an old IBM.
Best to just wait and call monday?!


----------



## waar

Yeah I'd just give them a call on monday.


----------



## wupi

Put me on your list reaper. Topre powahh !!!


----------



## waar

Pics, you know the deal.


----------



## wupi

Pics in my sig ! -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hk0skwvw1txvb3r

♥ Mechanical Keyboards ♥

↓


----------



## wompwomp

Question.

I've heard browns are lighter than reds. Is this true?

I find it kind of hard to believe.


----------



## wupi

Nope, browns have only a tactile feedback, thats the difference between reds and browns.


----------



## csm725

No it is false. Browns are 50cN (45?) and Reds are 40.


----------



## wupi

Booth have 45g, browns have a peak of 55g.


----------



## ChoboGuy

AFAIK the browns and reds both use the same springs. The tactile bump on the browns is what adds the extra resistance.


----------



## wupi

That's right !


----------



## wompwomp

Yeah that's what I figured too, but I'm always hearing red are stiffer which didn't make any sense.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wupi*


Pics in my sig ! -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hk0skwvw1txvb3r

♥ Mechanical Keyboards ♥

↓


How do you like it? I have an 86u, and I wasn't wowed like I thought I'd be. It's sitting in the closet right now, good thing I got it under retail. Might sell it in the near future.


----------



## wupi

I really like to type on it, the sound is nice too, tok tok tok.








You don't like it ? On what kind of keyboard you have typed before ?


----------



## waar

blues, browns, blacks, BS, alps.

my favorite is blues. so i guess i missed that click action.

not saying RF are bad keyboard, far from it, they just were all i thought they'd be.

i hope i dont have that same reaction to reds when i eventually try them, they seemed to be loved by most.


----------



## wupi

When you like clicky boards, the topre isn't the right board for you.


----------



## waar

but i like my browns also.

not saying that i hate the keyboard, i didn't get the wow factor many people talk about


----------



## wupi

The browns are not bad, but i don't like the tactile feedback of the browns that much.
Anyway i need a second keyboard, maybe i try reds this time, blacks are fine but the reds must be great.


----------



## Damarious25

Also, to whoever edits the main list on the front page, can you please add my IBM Model M?

-Thanks


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupi;14968649*
> Put me on your list reaper. Topre powahh !!!


You're in!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;14971279*
> Also, to whoever edits the main list on the front page, can you please add my IBM Model M?
> 
> -Thanks


Reaper = whoever


----------



## CrazylikE

Filco Majestouch 2 <3

It would make me proud to make this my first listing


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice board for your first listing. Added and welcome to the club.


----------



## waar

welcomed a new member to the family.

NIB IBM Model M 82G2383










pictured along side my unicomp "space saver"


----------



## Damarious25

My old spring IBM not as cool as the larger ones? :-(


----------



## Shredicus

Well last week I received my first ever Mechanical keyboard; the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition.

I was a little skeptical about buying from Razer as I've had some issues with their build quality in the past, but I can honestly say the build quality is top notch on this keyboard. The first thing I noticed after upgrading my my G15 was the sheer heft of the BWUS. Easily feels like twice the weight of my old keyboard. The matte black finish is high quality and very fingerprint resistant and the keycaps feel nice to touch. The fit and finish overall is excellent and leaves nothing to be desired as far as I am concerned.

This being my first ever mech I went for the safest choice in switches; MX Browns. I really enjoy the tactility of typing on this keyboard over my old G15. Everything feels more...significant I guess. I also quite like the muted clicky noise it makes when you type on it. Overall I'm very glad I took the leap and bought a mech keyboard!


----------



## csm725

Good to hear, Shred. I'm sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14984535*
> Good to hear, Shred. I'm sorry about your wallet.












We haven't been on very good terms since then...


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

)))))


----------



## waar

What switches did u end up getting?


----------



## jpm804

Just some changes I made to my Archiss/Leopold and Poker

*Archiss/Leopold - Blues*
- KBC PBT Grey on White Keycaps (New Hybrid Spacebar that fits leopolds and filcos now)
- RGB Keycap Set
- Filco WASD Kewycaps
- Awesome Yellow Keycap










*KBC Poker - Reds*
-RD3 Standard Set
-GH Backspace Keycap
-KL Keycap
-ESCREDRUN KeyCap


----------



## waar

Both look great, the poker is my favorite tho.


----------



## trenzterra

Hi guys, if you guys have a non-Filco NKRO keyboard running on PS/2, and if you don't mind, would you try this to see if it happens on your keyboard as well?

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1035637-filco-stuck-modifiers-keys.html

I bought a Filco yesterday and this problem seems to occur to me as well. I'm just curious whether it is a Filco controller problem or an OS limitation.

It's not a deal breaker by any means, just makes me extra careful before smashing keys during my usual keyboard rage moments


----------



## Tator Tot

Does not happen on any of my NKRO boards:
DK9008-S
DK9008-G2
DK9008
DK1008
DK1087
Tt Meka G1
WASD Custom Keyboard v1
Mionix Zibal 60
Filco Majestouch Linear Touch NKRO (original)
Adesso MKB-135B
Deck Legend Frost Tactile
Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Special Edition Linear Red
Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click NKRO


----------



## Mortalis

Filco majestouch w/ brown switches


----------



## trenzterra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14987847*
> Does not happen on any of my NKRO boards:
> DK9008-S
> DK9008-G2
> DK9008
> DK1008
> DK1087
> Tt Meka G1
> WASD Custom Keyboard v1
> Mionix Zibal 60
> Filco Majestouch Linear Touch NKRO (original)
> Adesso MKB-135B
> Deck Legend Frost Tactile
> Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless Special Edition Linear Red
> Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Click NKRO


Wow that's a pretty big list! Were they all running on PS/2? My Majestouch 2 has this problem on PS/2 interface =\


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trenzterra;14988118*
> Wow that's a pretty big list! Were they all running on PS/2? My Majestouch 2 has this problem on PS/2 interface =\


Yup, I had my purple dongles in full force.


----------



## trenzterra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14988188*
> Yup, I had my purple dongles in full force.


What OS are you using them on?

It's strange how your Filcos don't get them while mine does. Unfair!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trenzterra;14988219*
> What OS are you using them on?
> 
> It's strange how your Filcos don't get them while mine does. Unfair!


Bad board, I'd RMA it.

Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


What switches did u end up getting?


Brown


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Notoriousxpinoy*









)))))



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortalis*


Filco majestouch w/ brown switches


Both of you are added. Welcome aboard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Just some changes I made to my Archiss/Leopold and Poker


They look great! I really like the second one. Here's my Ninja Duck.



























Also a few other keyboard-related toys came in from WASD Keyboards just a few days ago.. haven't had time to try them out yet.

There are a couple of stablizer bars, some white WASD keycaps, O-Ring rubber switch, etc.


----------



## rast

hey reaper where did you get those ninja keycaps?
thanks


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rast*


hey reaper where did you get those ninja keycaps?
thanks


I'm curious as well.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rast*


hey reaper where did you get those ninja keycaps?
thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I'm curious as well.


They're from imsto's group-buy over at Geekhack.


----------



## waar

How was shipping from wasd? I know they are northern Cali, right? 2-3 days to get to your door?


----------



## pjBSOD

Learned not too long ago from our very awesome community here that I haven't been using my Das to its full potential! I was connecting it via USB, not PS/2.


----------



## wompwomp

Does anyone know where I can get some black PBT engraved no fill keycaps?

I've been waiting forever for tankguys to restock but it doesn't look like it's going to happen anytime soon.

And I found a set on ebay for about $50 but that's way to expensive.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15010773*
> How was shipping from wasd? I know they are northern Cali, right? 2-3 days to get to your door?


The shipping was really fast! I was pleasantly surprised when I received it in two days.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


They're from imsto's group-buy over at Geekhack.










Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## reaper~

^ You're welcome.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;15010867*
> Does anyone know where I can get some black PBT engraved no fill keycaps?
> 
> I've been waiting forever for tankguys to restock but it doesn't look like it's going to happen anytime soon.
> 
> And I found a set on ebay for about $50 but that's way to expensive.


Thats the going rate for them right now and havent seem them cheaper... Only luck is someone is selling a used set for less than $50.. but even used you are looking at around $40 shipped.


----------



## csm725

Qtan5370 on GeekHack is $50 shipped for a tenkeyless set, $55 for a 104.


----------



## Damarious25

Hey folks, I need US keys for my old IBM model M. 
I started a WTB thread here on OCN.
Check it here


----------



## SightUp

Hey! Can I join?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;15023858*
> Hey folks, I need US keys for my old IBM model M.
> I started a WTB thread here on OCN.
> Check it here


You can contact Unicomp and I think they have spare keycaps you can purchase from them.

http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/cablesparts.html


----------



## waar

Yeah I already gave him the site, I think he wants to use that as a last resort.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Yeah I already gave him the site, I think he wants to use that as a last resort.


Yup. Just thought I'd ask here for a set. Maybe someone bought colored keys and has an old set of stock they'd like to get rid of. Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Does anyone know where I can get some black PBT engraved no fill keycaps?

I've been waiting forever for tankguys to restock but it doesn't look like it's going to happen anytime soon.

And I found a set on ebay for about $50 but that's way to expensive.


PBT's are pricey. Have to pay for quality.
You can also buy a 37key set for around $30 shipped.

37 key
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?2...-Aluminum-keys.

Full Sets $40+:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?2...-including-104

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?2...T-INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## Weasel555

Two things:

1. Where can i get a decently priced keycap puller? Das had one for 4.95 that looked like it would be compatible with my rosewill RK9000. Any other suggestions would be great.

2. Check this Out: http://www.rosewill.com/LandingPage/PK9000/RK_9000.html
Looks like rosewill is stepping it up a notch with the availability of switches for thier keyboards, good move by them I feel.


----------



## waar

5 is about the average price for key pullers. EK has leopold branded ones for the same price


----------



## Tator Tot

The Wire pullers or the plastic rings will work on just about any Cherry MX or Alps based boards. 
Puller type more depends on purpose. I've got massive bear claws for hands, so I like the wire pullers more than the ring types; but both are easily usable.


----------



## waar

Just as long as you don't use the topre key pullers. They suck and scratch your keys.


----------



## Hysteria~

Got my Poker X w/ Reds a few days ago. Figured I should post some pics :3


















I was kinda disappointed in the fact that pretty much every single key is crooked. Haven't gotten around to fiddling with it other than replacing the letter and esc keys.


----------



## Starbomba

Is it really worth it to get PBT or POM keys for a board, other than looks? I might get a set of black engraved+filled and a blue 37-key kit for my board, but not sure if spending $40-$60 is worth it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Hey! Can I join?


Yes, you can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Got my Poker X w/ Reds a few days ago. Figured I should post some pics :3


Updated.


----------



## sbuck333

Howdy! I just received my WASD v1 with mx blues today. I thought I would share some pics and apply to get in the club. Sorry for the shaky quality, I am an awful photographer and it was my first time with my dad's canon powershot.



















link to rest of the album:


http://imgur.com/kWL2v


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbuck333*


Howdy! I just received my WASD v1 with mx blues today. I thought I would share some pics and apply to get in the club. Sorry for the shaky quality, I am an awful photographer and it was my first time with my dad's canon powershot.


The pic quality isn't so bad. Welcome to the club.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone access to pink filco wasd?


----------



## calavera

My latest keyboards.


----------



## waar

^ your wallet must hate you


----------



## SherrytoN

Hey, did I list my keyboards here, or did you figure it out from GeekHack? haha. I added a White Filco Browns to my set =]

BTW, I like your list reaper, so many small form factor kbs


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15045696*
> My latest keyboards.


Nice! Updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN;15046081*
> Hey, did I list my keyboards here, or did you figure it out from GeekHack? haha. I added a White Filco Browns to my set =]


Be sure to post some pics please. It's one of the requirements for this thread when I took over.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherrytoN;15046081*
> BTW, I like your list reaper, so many small form factor kbs


Thanks and yeah, I only collect TKL.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've only got 3 TKL's right now.

DK1087, Filco Majestouch, & Choc Mini.

I want a Poker, Deck 82, & FC200R, & ML-87.

I've got the Tt Meka if that counts; but it's not actually a TKL but a small 104.


----------



## Khaotik55

My submission needs to be updated!

KBC Poker w/ Cherry MX Red switches. I no longer own the XArmor.










I never disappoint with my craptastic photos.


----------



## csm725

I want a Deck 82 also.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Well thought I'd post again since I wasn't added the first time

Behold, Ducky 9008-G2


----------



## waar

I'd take a deck 82 if they got rid of that hideous font and came with brown switches


----------



## csm725

I'd take a Deck 82 in Clears.


----------



## waar

Never tried clears. I've heared ppl say they are a clicky black? Or did I just make that up


----------



## csm725

You made it up.








They are heavier and more tactile Browns.
Blacks are heavy and linear, Reds are lighter Blacks.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Never tried clears. I've heared ppl say they are a clicky black? Or did I just make that up


they are not like blacks
black require a lot of force 
clears are like blues almost without the clicks, just tactile


----------



## ChrisB17

Add me please. I just got my WASD keyboard with brown switches. And of-course in my favorite color layout.


----------



## SemperfiMorder

Just bought Black Widow Ult last night. Damn good upgrade to my Lycosa and very happy with the purchase.


----------



## piskooooo

I think I qualify


----------



## waar

well, that does it. first thing im doing with my white filco tkl is putting black keycaps on it. probably going to use the keys from my other filco since this past week has been a very expensive week when it comes to keyboards and i can't afford a set of pbt engraved keys lol


----------



## Mr.FraG

Check the video:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou3O2uPLXlU[/ame[/URL]]

I love the video quality and the camera position







You can watch more videos in his channel.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55;15046512*
> My submission needs to be updated!
> KBC Poker w/ Cherry MX Red switches. I no longer own the XArmor.


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals;15046912*
> Well thought I'd post again since I wasn't added the first time
> Behold, Ducky 9008-G2


Sorry. I probably missed your post the first time. Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17;15058494*
> Add me please. I just got my WASD keyboard with brown switches. And of-course in my favorite color layout.


Added. Nice color scheme, btw.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SemperfiMorder;15059658*
> Just bought Black Widow Ult last night. Damn good upgrade to my Lycosa and very happy with the purchase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15061613*
> I think I qualify


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG;15062162*
> Check the video


You're all added.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

finally added! woot woot!


----------



## cyberbeat

I'll join in now too
















DAS Ultimate


----------



## wupi

Quote:


> wupiRealforce 87UB


I've got a 88UB.


----------



## RallyMaster

UPS just delivered two Rosewill RK-9000s to my house. Yeeaaaaa


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;15071935*
> UPS just delivered two Rosewill RK-9000s to my house. Yeeaaaaa


You know the drill; Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Just received my WASD with brown switches. The quality of the board is amazing.
I'm very satisfied with this board. 5 stars.


----------



## aznguyen316

My HHKB Pro 2. <3 it, my fav after trying out Cherry MX Browns and Reds.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15072579*
> You know the drill; Pics or it didn't happen.


I'm at work


----------



## waar

had some goodies sent in today!








some keycaps (actually, a lot of them)

leopold TKL white otaku with mx brown switches









NIB Siig Minitouch (my second one)









also got yellow WASD cluster for my model m and a red ESC key.

now just waiting on my white filco TKL with blue switches to arrive


----------



## RallyMaster

Terrible phone camera is terrible but proof of 2x RK9000:










The Ducky and the Razer are both going to be sold but not until I manage to do a review of all three.


----------



## waar

opened up the leopold box and found this:










im not a huge fan of branding, but i love how filco has the logo on the bottom front edge, and now my leo will too!


----------



## Crooksy

I've just got a Filco Majestouch-2 with blues.

Will add pictures tomorrow, even though i'm sure you know what it looks like!


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy;15076467*
> I've just got a Filco Majestouch-2 with blues.
> 
> Will add pictures tomorrow, even though i'm sure you know what it looks like!










Pretty sure it looks exactly like my Rosewill RK-9000 except with a Filco logo.


----------



## waar

and red plate


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15076573*
> and red plate


Indeed, that too.


----------



## Lidrager

Keyboard Party! Please add me!


----------



## mgrman

Add me please. I have a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless with blues. I can't find my camera, but I have a crappy i pod pic from last month when I got it. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## ajresendez

Ive got another. I'll post pics later. Its the ducky 1087 mx cherry blues

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;15076373*
> Terrible phone camera is terrible but proof of 2x RK9000:
> 
> The Ducky and the Razer are both going to be sold but not until I manage to do a review of all three.


When you're done, link me the review; I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## Compaddict

*My first mechanical keyboard!









No lighted letters or anything but I love it!!!*


----------



## Cithulu

This board has been great so far. I've owned it about a month.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15072801*


High Five! The more boards that give reaper a seizure the better.


----------



## reaper~

^ lol Although that one isn't too bad. I might even do one myself.. sometimes tomorrow.


----------



## MrSleepin

i remember as a kid loving the, what i think is, the ibm model m keyboards when i would go into the computer lab at school! something about the way the keys were all clickity clackity! i loved it!

i have a mechanical keyboard (razer blackwidow ultimate) in the mail right now! and cant wait to be reunited with all the noisy key strokes!


----------



## reaper~

I guess this one doesn't warrant its own thread but man, it feels different typing on one from EK and one from Korea. lol Or maybe it's just my imagination.









Leopold FC200R "Otaku" w/ Cherry MX brown.




























Not to mention that it also comes with a genuine Leopold sticker.










Included keycaps:


----------



## Mr.FraG

WOW, looks very sexy. The Alt key looks very bright *__*


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict;15094250*
> My first mechanical keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lighted letters or anything but I love it!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15068525*
> I'll join in now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAS Ultimate


^ Both are added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15072801*
> Just received my WASD with brown switches. The quality of the board is amazing.
> I'm very satisfied with this board. 5 stars.


Yours is updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15072901*
> My HHKB Pro 2. <3 it, my fav after trying out Cherry MX Browns and Reds.


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15075829*
> had some goodies sent in today!


Your Leopold looks familiar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;15076373*
> Terrible phone camera is terrible but proof of 2x RK9000:
> The Ducky and the Razer are both going to be sold but not until I manage to do a review of all three.


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lidrager;15084530*
> Keyboard Party! Please add me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman;15089324*
> Add me please. I have a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless with blues. I can't find my camera, but I have a crappy i pod pic from last month when I got it. Sorry about the quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cithulu;15095193*
> This board has been great so far. I've owned it about a month.


All are added.


----------



## Madnote

I've been waiting to make this post all week, here's my new keyboard and application to the club!

Custom WASD Keyboard:
I got it with MX Black switches and the ESDF cluster highlighted the way it should be.

Curse my luck for not waiting a few days to order the keyboard when they started offering the laser etched key symbols.
Anyway, I couldn't be happier with the feel of the board or the customer service that I got.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice color scheme there.







Anyway, you're added.


----------



## Cithulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15104761*
> ^ Nice color scheme there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you're added.


Spreadsheet has a typo on my board mate. 6Gv2 and not 7Gv2.


----------



## waar

white filco came in







blue switches!

now if all goes well, i should have an SSK by middle of next week!










pic with leopold


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cithulu;15112386*
> Spreadsheet has a typo on my board mate. 6Gv2 and not 7Gv2.


Fixed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15115471*
> 
> white filco came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue switches!
> 
> now if all goes well, i should have an SSK by middle of next week!
> 
> pic with leopold


Yours is updated.







Oh wait, you have to update the list yourself since it's a link. lol


----------



## waar

that list has been the death of me lol


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;15095233*
> High Five! The more boards that give reaper a seizure the better.


lol, I have another set of caps coming in next week that's more conservative but lively.
They're laser etched compared to the engraved ones pictured. Going to decide which set to keep or sell.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15126253*
> lol, I have another set of caps coming in next week that's more conservative but lively.
> They're laser etched compared to the engraved ones pictured. Going to decide which set to keep or sell.


What color/s?

I went with red and blue, I like it







.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;15131273*
> What color/s?
> 
> I went with red and blue, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Black, dark grey and white.


----------



## pjBSOD

I want to do something similar with my Das S Ultimate. Anyone know where you can get some nice keys that will work nice on my keyboard?


----------



## waar

wasdkeyboards.com

ebay (qtan usually has sets up for sale)

geekhack group buy and classifieds sections.


----------



## jpm804

@waar - nice white leopold and filco.

Was bored and decided to put some new keycaps I got...

On my Archiss / Leopold...

SP Esc Keycap (black lettering on Red)
Cherry DS Black on White DS
RGB DS KeyCap Set
Titanium SpaceBar
Filco white keycaps for fillers where I didnt have a keycap.
Can't wait for the moogle kit to come in.


----------



## pjBSOD

That looks awesome! I especially like the space bar


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;15144274*
> @waar - nice white leopold and filco.
> 
> Was bored and decided to put some new keycaps I got...
> 
> On my Archiss / Leopold...
> 
> SP Esc Keycap (black lettering on Red)
> Cherry DS Black on White DS
> RGB DS KeyCap Set
> Titanium SpaceBar
> Filco white keycaps for fillers where I didnt have a keycap.
> Can't wait for the moogle kit to come in.


thanks, that set up looks awesome. i should have that same DS black on white set with RGB coming in middle of next week. also can't wait for moogle kit to come in.


----------



## waar

finally got one


----------



## magna224

I regret to inform you that my G80-8200s are now both sold as well as my model m. =;(


----------



## MrSleepin

i have seen old keyboards at the local "goodwill style" stores... maybe it's time i search for some old mech keyboards for super cheap!


----------



## pjBSOD

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I remember Epic Pie put Carbon Fiber Vinyl Film on his mouse and keyboard and it actually looked really nice / cool.

Since I literally _hate_ the glossy finish on my Das S Ultimate, would you say it'd be okay to go ahead and add it to my keyboard? I think it would be a really cool addition to my keyboard and would help avoid the disgusting fingerprints and stuff.

Here's a link to the material, it's really cheap! What do you guys think?


----------



## Tator Tot

It'd work no problem. The texture isn't bad either.

I'd go for it. It'd make your Das unique at least.


----------



## pjBSOD

Very awesome! Do you think 1x quantity would be enough to do the entire keyboard? I'm bad with measurements.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167226*
> Very awesome! Do you think 1x quantity would be enough to do the entire keyboard? I'm bad with measurements.


Yup, that should be enough with some leftover.


----------



## pjBSOD

Very cool, I'll get to ordering ;D


----------



## slytown

I made a guide on TeamLiquid.net and heavily linked this guide. Hope my thread on TL is appreciated as I try and spread the word on Mechanical keyboards.

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=260143


----------



## pjBSOD

I bought the carbon film, it should arrive within two weeks tops


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167090*
> Hey guys, I have a quick question. I remember Epic Pie put Carbon Fiber Vinyl Film on his mouse and keyboard and it actually looked really nice / cool.
> 
> Since I literally _hate_ the glossy finish on my Das S Ultimate, would you say it'd be okay to go ahead and add it to my keyboard? I think it would be a really cool addition to my keyboard and would help avoid the disgusting fingerprints and stuff.
> 
> Here's a link to the material, it's really cheap! What do you guys think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167226*
> Very awesome! Do you think 1x quantity would be enough to do the entire keyboard? I'm bad with measurements.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167520*
> Very cool, I'll get to ordering ;D


i figured i would throw in my 2 cents since i have actual experience with using the tape... i think you will have a really hard time applying the tape to every key (unless you are just putting the tape on the finger tip area.) it's tricky stuff to work with.
but don't get it off ebay! that store is in hong kong! and is probably Shh*t to work with... the stuff you want is high quality tape, 3M brand! otherwise, the film will just peel off and you will have nothing but a sticky mess!
check these guys out!
http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/ http://www.carbonfibergear.com/

that's where i got my film from.. and a few other cool items they have for sale.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15167904*
> i figured i would throw in my 2 cents since i have actual experience with using the tape... i think you will have a really hard time applying the tape to every key (unless you are just putting the tape on the finger tip area. it's tricky stuff to work with.
> but don't get it off ebay! that store is in hong kong! and is probably Shh*t to work with... the stuff you want is high quality tape, 3M brand! otherwise, the film will just peel off and you will have nothing but a sticky mess!
> check these guys out!
> http://www.carbonfibergear.com/
> 
> that's where i got my film from.. and a few other cool items they have for sale.


Ah, too late my friend, already ordered and such! Thanks, though. And I'm not applying it to every key, just the glossy finish.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167919*
> Ah, too late my friend, already ordered and such! Thanks, though. And I'm not applying it to every key, just the glossy finish.


how do you plan on applying it? i think the best idea would be to remove all the keys, then use an exacto knife and very carefully cut away the key areas. also 5" might be too narrow... you should have gotten at least 8" wide.
oh well...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;15131273*
> What color/s?
> 
> I went with red and blue, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here are my new caps:



















Going to sell the red and black ones.


----------



## pjBSOD

Love the space bar


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15169807*
> Here are my new caps:
> 
> Going to sell the red and black ones.


Those are pretty cool, I really like the symbols you chose. I don't quite understand how you chose which caps are different colors though







. Seems kinda random.


----------



## WorldExclusive

The white caps are the ones I use for gaming, they also divide the board so I can see the location of the letters in low light. The dark grey keys are used less then the whites and the black keys are for modifiers and contrast. The white letter keys and white F keys are used the most and are easy to read and locate.

The pattern is purposely designed to look random, but each color has a purpose that makes typing easier.
<

Not a touch typist.


----------



## Substate

Okay everybody, I have been the deliriously happy owner of a Cherry MX-brown Das keyboard for about two months now and I just got around to putting some pics in here and joining the clickiest and most clackiest club on OCN







.

Admittedly I need a full desk shot, but consider the attached picture a self-indulgent close up placeholder







.

I love this keyboard, I don't know how I lived without it! My girlfriend fell in love with it too when I bought it, and was bashing away at Cherry MX-Blue Das a week after I got mine. I am ever so slightly jealous of her incessant clicking, hehe.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Substate;15199835*
> Okay everybody, I have been the deliriously happy owner of a Cherry MX-brown Das keyboard for about two months now and I just got around to putting some pics in here and joining the clickiest and most clackiest club on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Added and welcome aboard.


----------



## waar

got a cherry doubleshot set in today. looks awesome, but i need to clean the keys lol. anybody know what's safe to use on them?










can't wait for the moogle kit to be shipped, the caplocks/space looks really throws off the set.


----------



## csm725

That Simple green stuff? I would link on GH, but you go see for yourself why I won't.
www.geekhack.org
Yes, totally SFW.


----------



## waar

yeah gh has been down for awhile. i think it has to do with ripster accidently deleting \kl's account when he was banning him from his subforum lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15205249*
> got a cherry doubleshot set in today. looks awesome, but i need to clean the keys lol.


Did you get them from that group buy from China? If so, mine's the same thing (especially the enter key and those arrow keys).


----------



## waar

Yup, same set. Didn't even bother with the rgb set since the colors were off (one blue was different from the other and some of the legends were fading). Have you tried cleaning yours?


----------



## Scrappy

Cleaning day


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15205851*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning day


I have to do mine in a few days. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## MrSleepin

i finally got mine... nothing fancy like what you guys got... but it'll have to do for now! so far i love it!










and i just wanted to add....

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
MrSleepin, AgentHydra, nolliepoper *popper*

2 p's buddy! lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15205828*
> Yup, same set. Didn't even bother with the rgb set since the colors were off (one blue was different from the other and some of the legends were fading). Have you tried cleaning yours?


Nope, not yet. Not sure what to use for cleaning. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15205974*
> i finally got mine... nothing fancy like what you guys got... but it'll have to do for now! so far i love it!
> 
> and i just wanted to add....
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
> MrSleepin, AgentHydra, nolliepoper *popper*
> 
> 2 p's buddy! lol


lol You're added.


----------



## S.M.

Two words for this thread:

Nerd. Porn.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15205974*
> i finally got mine... nothing fancy like what you guys got... but it'll have to do for now! so far i love it!


Nothing wrong with the BWU man, it's a good keyboard as long as you like the switch type.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

just got my filco majestouch click







amazing build quality, the typing will take some getting used to compared to my old and very rubbish Saitek Eclipse but feels really nice to type on. Will get some pics up over the weekend and maybe I can join the club then?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308;15212449*
> Will get some pics up over the weekend and maybe I can join the club then?


Congrats and yes, pic(s) is required.


----------



## Sainesk

anyone have more info on this keyboard: Azio Levetron KB588U Mech4 Mechanical Programmable Adjustable Water Resistant USB Gaming Keyboard

looks very interesting but for $45 I doubt it'll have cherry mxs...

edit: it says on AZiO's site it'll have cherry mx blacks...

so either the price will change on release, there's a catch like with Corsair's recent rubberdome fiasco, or AZiO will turn out to be just awesome...?

pic from AZiO:


----------



## reaper~

^ Man, that's one busy looking keyboard.







But hey, for 45 bucks... you can't beat that price, especially if it comes with Cherry MX black.


----------



## S.M.

Price is so cheap because it's so ugly.


----------



## waar

You'll need a desk just for the keyboard


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15225971*
> You'll need a desk just for the keyboard


remove the numpad and it'll be as "small" as a regular keyboard (with a numpad)









it kinda looks like the mechanical brother of the cyborg RAT mice imo...


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;15226712*
> remove the numpad and it'll be as "small" as a regular keyboard (with a numpad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it kinda looks like the mechanical brother of the cyborg RAT mice imo*...


that keyboard and a Saitek Eclipse had a love child and the RAT was the result









Will (if I have the energy after the xfactor) get some pics up shortly. Really loving the keyboard though, so much nicer and easier to type on than my old one (which was coincidentally an eclipse).
Really glad I went for the blues over the browns


----------



## HWI

That keyboard is insanely ugly.


----------



## pjBSOD

I agree. I hate keyboards that have a lot of misc additions to them. I like to keep it plain


----------



## murderbymodem

I wouldn't buy it just because of the large enter key. I don't know why, but boards that have an enter key like that irk me. Mostly because backspace is so much smaller due to the enter key being larger, I think.


----------



## csm725

That would be ANSI v ISO...


----------



## S.M.

What's the general consensus on the PLU ML-87?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.;15233155*
> What's the general consensus on the PLU ML-87?


Well, it's ugly, and so is the logo. It however does have N-KRO via P/S2 and 6kro with USB.

Switches can either be blue, black, or brown.


----------



## S.M.

Naww it's not ugly









http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLU-ML-87-Mechanical-Tenkeyless-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Blue-/110686143705?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item19c56884d9#ht_500wt_1320

That's the one I'm lusting over.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm picky, I don't like that logo on the keyboard.


----------



## csm725

It's a lower quality board but it's not that bad.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15232724*
> That would be ANSI v ISO...


Nope. Both keyboards are ANSI - there are 105 keys on ISO while there are 104 keys on ANSI. There's an extra button to the right of the left shift on ISO.


----------



## csm725

Oh you're right. I meant BigAss enter.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15233741*
> Oh you're right. I meant BigAss enter.










That still has to be the best name ever for a key..


----------



## Bboy500

Would of never found out about Mechanical keyboards if it wasn't for this site, so thanks


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice setup you got there. Welcome aboard.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

poor quality picture and not very exciting but here we go:









when I get around to it I'll crack out my Pentax dSLR


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308;15239141*
> poor quality picture and not very exciting but here we go..
> 
> when I get around to it I'll crack out my Pentax dSLR


Pic looks fine. No need to drag out your DSLR to make the rest of our pictures look bad.









Oh and you're added.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15239824*
> Pic looks fine. No need to drag out your DSLR to make the rest of our pictures look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you're added.


thanks alot reaper







glad the pics ok.

And yes, clickety clack indeed


----------



## nolliepoper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15205974*
> and i just wanted to add....
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
> MrSleepin, AgentHydra, nolliepoper *popper*
> 
> 2 p's buddy! lol


One 'p' buddy, haha!

Plu ML-87 Cherry Blues








O ring mod from WASD Keyboards and KBC PBT engraved key caps.


----------



## jil_jil32

Heheh =">


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolliepoper;15248609*
> One 'p' buddy, haha!
> 
> Plu ML-87 Cherry Blues
> 
> O ring mod from WASD Keyboards and KBC PBT engraved key caps.


Do you find that the o-ring dampeners add key stability, or was the key stability pretty good from factory?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolliepoper;15248609*
> One 'p' buddy, haha!
> 
> Plu ML-87 Cherry Blues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32;15248650*
> Heheh =">


Both are added.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

got my mx red leopold


----------



## nolliepoper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.;15258228*
> Do you find that the o-ring dampeners add key stability, or was the key stability pretty good from factory?


I didn't notice the o rings adding stability to my keys, but I do prefer the feel of them.
The stability from the factory is perfectly fine for me, but I don't have any other mechanical keyboards to compare with.


----------



## cyberbeat

Linus uploaded this today, i noticed it mentioned in an earlier post here too.
Looks pretty cool


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15270029*
> Linus uploaded this today, i noticed it mentioned in an earlier post here too.
> Looks pretty cool


that thing is hideous dude... looks like my old saitek cyborg and bumblebee from transformers had a lovechild....


----------



## cyberbeat

haha I agree doesn't LOOK good, but has some nice features


----------



## waar

that is the ugliest keyboard i have ever seen.

i mean seriously, that screams out insecurity.


----------



## MrSleepin

ugly yet functional.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15271205*
> ugly yet functional.


yea seriously, detachable num pad that can go on either side or attached through usb, movable macro pad, windows key on/off switch... if the thing wasnt fugly as hell id prolly get it


----------



## godofdeath

dont like all the gaming brand stuff is coming out in mechs now, all those fugly designs









i like my pure old plain looking filco with the whats inside that counts


----------



## Anth0789

Have a Razer Black Widow Ultimate Dragon Age Edition with red leds and the Razer Black Widow Ultimate with blue leds.


----------



## wupi

Nice mouse.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;15282075*
> Have a Razer Black Widow Ultimate Dragon Age Edition with red leds and the Razer Black Widow Ultimate with blue leds.


Updated.


----------



## tehwalris

EDIT: I'm really sorry, I found out what exaclty a mechanical keyboard is and this isn't one. I'm sorry I failed so much







I'd love to get one though








Here, my old ugly dirty but mechanical keyboard


----------



## csm725

Alps?


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

Will have to get some pics up, have a few old ibm boards (two prob. broken thanks to hitting friends with them years back, lead backed you know), a sgi board and the one I use the new Thermaltake Meka G1 in ps2 port of course


----------



## oOCobraOo

I've got one of the older generation Logitech G15 keyboard with blue LEDs and a wee LCD display. Will get some pics up later ;D


----------



## csm725

That's not a mechanical keyboard...
BTW your TF3 fans are 80mm


----------



## Sainesk

ncix started really advertising that keyboard I discovered by chance a bit back... "the ultimate gaming keyboard" lol









I just really like how it's water proof, and hope the under $45 price on that other site isn't a mistake that will be corrected when it's released...


----------



## oOCobraOo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


That's not a mechanical keyboard...
BTW your TF3 fans are 80mm










Hmm...certainly looks and feels mechanical to me but fair enough then :L
Thanks for the info







I didn't get round to measuring them before installation


----------



## csm725

Yup, no problem.


----------



## S.M.

What is the obsession with companies making keyboards with small backspace keys?

Honestly...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


What is the obsession with companies making keyboards with small backspace keys?

Honestly...


Asians.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Asians.


----------



## sbuck333

whenever you get the chance could you add me to the spreadsheet? I would like to add the tagline to my sig. I posted pics a few weeks ago. Thanks a lot!


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Asians.


RACIST! lol, its true though. we do silly things, sorry


----------



## andrews2547

I had a go on a mech keyboard for the first time ever a few minutes ago and DO WANT!!!!!!!







I'm a bit broke at the moment though


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*


RACIST! lol, its true though. we do silly things, sorry












But seriously, I have no idea why that keyboard layout exists.

I understand ISO, JIS, & ANSI; but the ANSI keyboards with the Big-Asian enter do not make a lick of sense to me.

Though, the JIS layout is officially the hardest thing for me to use because of the shorter spacebar.


----------



## pjBSOD

Apparently my carbon vinyl film for my Das mod is still in China


----------



## Sainesk

if anyone in Canada is interested in a Cherry MX black board, directcanada has the thermaltake meka for $55.08. I ordered one









I'm guessing it's going for so cheap now because of competition from the Azio Mech4 being released this month and 2 sites listing it for under $45 (but that might change on release...), most people in this thread say the mech4 looks ugly though


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Apparently my carbon vinyl film for my Das mod is still in China










typical.. should have waited a lil longer before purchasing it! then you would have it by now!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


typical.. should have waited a lil longer before purchasing it! then you would have it by now!


Yeah, I honestly should have. Unless their tracking is horribly delayed, it has been in Guangzhou for like two days now. Estimated delivery is anytime between the 12th and the 19th.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

SteelSeries 6GV2 - Got it awhile back for $74 bucks shipped, with some code that knocked it down, love it. Had it for 4 months about.


----------



## pjBSOD

Nice board you got there!









How do you like the enter key? I've never really used a keyboard that had an enter key like that before. I could see it might take some time getting used to because of that's where backspace usually is.


----------



## csm725

BigAss


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15296409*
> BigAss


Haha, dat enter key.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15296553*
> Haha, dat enter key.


I like it, my first keyboard every was when I was 13, and it was a big one, that's what I learned to type on. My previous board was a smaller enter key, that was the only real transitions, it took a month before I stopped accidentally hitting it.

Love this board, just hate the left window key is a special SteelSeries media key, I use it, just wish it was somewhere else, or an FN key, and the letters on this board is worn out after 2 months, but it was $75 bucks, can't get too mad at quality.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbuck333;15293822*
> whenever you get the chance could you add me to the spreadsheet? I would like to add the tagline to my sig. I posted pics a few weeks ago. Thanks a lot!


Sure and sorry I missed your post.







What kind of keyboard is it? So I can add it to the spreadsheet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda;15296030*
> SteelSeries 6GV2 - Got it awhile back for $74 bucks shipped, with some code that knocked it down, love it. Had it for 4 months about.


Added.









Also my new CM Store Quickfire Rapid just came in... feels a lot better than that Rapoo v7 I used to have. lol

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/Geekhack/DSC06363.jpg]


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15296275*
> Nice board you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the enter key? I've never really used a keyboard that had an enter key like that before. I could see it might take some time getting used to because of that's where backspace usually is.


you must not have grown up in the early 90's (in public schools anyways)

all keyboards were like that back in the early 90's IIRC...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15298166*
> you must not have grown up in the early 90's (in public schools anyways)
> 
> all keyboards were like that back in the early 90's IIRC...


Yeah, I was born in '93. It has been a long time, I can't remember if the enter keys looked that like back in elementary school.


----------



## waar

so much CM branding!

companies, enough with the over branding your stuff!


----------



## Krame

Just got my WASD keyboard, cherry blues. My first mechanical and Im loving it.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15298346*
> so much CM branding!
> 
> companies, enough with the over branding your stuff!


If you're referring to that pic I posted, yeah. It looks a little busy there compare to either a Filco or a Leopold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame;15298402*
> Just got my WASD keyboard, cherry blues. My first mechanical and Im loving it.


Nice pics! Added.


----------



## waar

at least with the keycaps, you can switch them lol.

how are you liking the board btw?


----------



## reaper~

It feels pretty solid compare to either a Filco or a Leopold. I don't like the extra branding like you said but the keys feel crisp and precise (typing on it now as a matter of fact







). The USB plugs are gold-plated on both ends.. it's too early to tell for me.. will have to give it a few weeks.

Did you pre-order that Leopold clears on EK?


----------



## waar

nope, getting a filco modded with ergo clears instead. little more expensive, but that filco is just sitting in the closet since i dont like the feel of black switches lol.

i think im going to go with one that has red switches.. but maybe until next shipment. im already in 2 group buys (SC2 and portal), buying an RF 87U off somebody, and the aluminum shell for poker keyboard. and my dog's food lol. i dont think i can squeeze in another keyboard and not be totally broke.

btw, you got the red switches on the CM right?

how about you? pre-order anything?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15299049*
> btw, you got the red switches on the CM right?
> how about you? pre-order anything?


Yup, that CM has red switches and I got in for a Leo tkl clears (first board with clear switches for me).

Edit: dogs can fend for themselves... no need for food.


----------



## waar

lol mine are spoiled. they eat better food than i do sometimes

Krame, what phone is that? looks like iphone but it has android buttons.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15299049*
> nope, getting a filco modded with ergo clears instead. little more expensive, but that filco is just sitting in the closet since i dont like the feel of black switches lol.
> 
> i think im going to go with one that has red switches.. but maybe until next shipment. im already in 2 group buys (SC2 and portal), buying an RF 87U off somebody, and the aluminum shell for poker keyboard. and my dog's food lol. i dont think i can squeeze in another keyboard and not be totally broke.
> 
> btw, you got the red switches on the CM right?
> 
> how about you? pre-order anything?


mod yourself and save some money








though takes forever


----------



## waar

i wish i could, but i dont know how to solder.

im going to try to learn this weekend tho. plus i dont have clear switches or extra springs from brown or blue switches.


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15299299*
> lol mine are spoiled. they eat better food than i do sometimes
> 
> Krame, what phone is that? looks like iphone but it has android buttons.


Its a Samsung Fasciante with a white decal.


----------



## waar

ah i see.

i hope Apple doesn't use my post as evidence in their fight against Samsung.


----------



## HometownHero

Picked up a second Filco with blues yesterday and a KBC Poker about 4 months ago. I tried so hard to get something besides a Filco, like a Das or a WASD, but I just couldn't do it after falling in love with my Ninja w/ browns







.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


i wish i could, but i dont know how to solder.

im going to try to learn this weekend tho. plus i dont have clear switches or extra springs from brown or blue switches.


when i did mine i bought a clear switch board off ebay for like 5 bucks or so
unsolder those and then took apart the filco unsolder those as well and used the springs in there.

but i guess you cant with black switches unless you go with the other ergo clears


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


nope, getting a filco modded with ergo clears instead. little more expensive, but that filco is just sitting in the closet since i dont like the feel of black switches lol.

i think im going to go with one that has red switches.. but maybe until next shipment. im already in 2 group buys (SC2 and portal), buying an RF 87U off somebody, and the aluminum shell for poker keyboard. and my dog's food lol. i dont think i can squeeze in another keyboard and not be totally broke.

btw, you got the red switches on the CM right?

how about you? pre-order anything?


Yeah. I have one on the way to me.








BTW what's up with that backlit Poker iMav said he'd get a GB for?


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Yeah. I have one on the way to me.








BTW what's up with that backlit Poker iMav said he'd get a GB for?


I think I read somewhere that the board got pushed to beginning of next year, I may be mistaken, but for some reason that's what's coming to mind. I'm looking forward to that board for sure.


----------



## csm725

Oh, thanks.


----------



## ChoboGuy

iPhone 4S camera testing on a Noppoo Choc Mini







. Be sure to watch in 1080p


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

I've loved my U9BL-S so much in the months that I had it, I decided to get another X-Armor for the office! My new one's a U9Plus (basically the same thing without the backlight and with MXblues instead of browns.)

It tool me a while to get used to the blues coming from the browns, but I love both and I find myself liking the blues better for doing a lot of typing: coding, writing e-mails, documentation, and navigating through the shell. But I prefer my browns for gaming







. Also, having a backlit keyboard in the office would be just plain weird


----------



## nderscore

add one to the keyboard club!

a bit odd getting used to the tenkeyless layout though

My Otaku!!


----------



## Toransu

And after a few months of hiatus, and a GPU downgrade along the way, I'd like to make a comeback by joining this club!

Guess what's better than a Logitech G110...?








(please excuse the crappy cameraphone pics >.<)




























EDIT: Wow, just minutes after someone else with another Filco? I get the feeling we're two guys from the same group buy here, nderscore. o.o

This bad boy was at a bargain price, though. At least I hope so. Is a Majestouch 2 Ninja Brown a steal at $145? o.o


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toransu;15316845*
> Wow, just minutes after someone else with another Filco? I get the feeling we're two guys from the same group buy here, nderscore. o.o
> 
> This bad boy was at a bargain price, though. At least I hope so. Is a Majestouch 2 Ninja Brown a steal at $145? o.o


I got a leopold, very similar to the filcos. Mine came out to be 121.50 after shipping.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15316780*
> add one to the keyboard club!
> 
> a bit odd getting used to the tenkeyless layout though
> 
> My Otaku!!


Is this your picture or the stock picture? If its yours, did you take it in a studio? That is one white background! Looks good.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15297244*
> Sure and sorry I missed your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of keyboard is it? So I can add it to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my new CM Store Quickfire Rapid just came in... feels a lot better than that Rapoo v7 I used to have. lol
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/Geekhack/DSC06363.jpg]


Where did you find the CM Storm? I have been waiting for the release on these for a while now. I was at the Seattle PAX when they were showing them off and I was sold....


----------



## [13f]Griffin

Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1

Cheers,


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.;15320121*
> Where did you find the CM Storm? I have been waiting for the release on these for a while now. I was at the Seattle PAX when they were showing them off and I was sold....


PChome has them in stock again, get them while you can. They seem to be selling out pretty quick lately especially the reds.

There is a current thread that shows the link and how to order from PChome since the website is in Chinese ...


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Is this your picture or the stock picture? If its yours, did you take it in a studio? That is one white background! Looks good.


It's my picture. I took it in my humble studio (some sawhorses and a white melanine tabletop + one shootthrough umbrella), then some quick photoshop to ensure a perfect xFFFFFF background. I was thinking about making a video tutorial of it, anyone interested?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


It's my picture. I took it in my humble studio (some sawhorses and a white melanine tabletop + one shootthrough umbrella), then some quick photoshop to ensure a perfect xFFFFFF background. I was thinking about making a video tutorial of it, anyone interested?


You bet I am! Especially in whatever you used for lighting. I have a very nice camera (Canon 60D) but whenever I try to take pictures of items that I'm selling, I can never get the lighting right and the pictures always come out terrible unless I take my shoot outside on a bright sunny day. The light in my room plus my desk lamp just isn't enough, I suppose?


----------



## nderscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


You bet I am! Especially in whatever you used for lighting. I have a very nice camera (Canon 60D) but whenever I try to take pictures of items that I'm selling, I can never get the lighting right and the pictures always come out terrible unless I take my shoot outside on a bright sunny day. The light in my room plus my desk lamp just isn't enough, I suppose?


Alright sounds like a plan. It's very easy once you learn how to do it. I'll try to get it done by midnight.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Sorry for the bad picture, I don't have very good lighting. Even with my DSLR.

Fullsize Leopold with Cherry MX Blue switches.


----------



## pjBSOD

Can anyone tell me the keys that cannot be removed from the Das S Ultimate? I'm cleaning it as soon as my carbon film gets here, and I just want to know which keys cannot be removed so I don't break anything >.>

I know for sure one of the keys for example that cannot be removed is space, unless I'm wrong...


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Can anyone tell me the keys that cannot be removed from the Das S Ultimate? I'm cleaning it as soon as my carbon film gets here, and I just want to know which keys cannot be removed so I don't break anything >.>

I know for sure one of the keys for example that cannot be removed is space, unless I'm wrong...


You can remove any key as far as I remember. It just could be a bit difficult putting it back on due to the stabilising bar that is used for the larger keys. When I cleaned my Lycosa, I removed all the keys, including the space, but it wasn't that hard to put back on. Just get the right position and press down and it should be alright.

EDIT:
Add me!
Das Model S Professional with Blank WASD Keycaps.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


add one to the keyboard club!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toransu*


And after a few months of hiatus, and a GPU downgrade along the way, I'd like to make a comeback by joining this club.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[13f]Griffin*


Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1
Cheers,



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


Add me!
Das Model S Professional with Blank WASD Keycaps.


All of you are added.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


Where did you find the CM Storm? I have been waiting for the release on these for a while now. I was at the Seattle PAX when they were showing them off and I was sold....


Like jpm804 said, I got it from PCHome website. I don't even speak, read or write Chinese but was able to order the darn thing... with a little bit of help from Google Chrome.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15325072*
> Can anyone tell me the keys that cannot be removed from the Das S Ultimate? I'm cleaning it as soon as my carbon film gets here, and I just want to know which keys cannot be removed so I don't break anything >.>
> 
> I know for sure one of the keys for example that cannot be removed is space, unless I'm wrong...


you can remove all of them, just be careful with the larger keys that have stabilizers.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iL8_2Zr36I&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

if u need help


----------



## nderscore

Alright tutorial is done!

Enjoy folks!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wuMwgEEmQ4[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## armartins

*Fast simple question: will I "feel" difference going from a ducky 9008 to a Filco equivalent?* This ducky is my first mech and I'm in love... I really don't think I would like the extra noise from blue cherry's (even though I don't know then in person) I find my brown cherry's already "loud". Nevertheless I wanna find the best keyboard with brown cherry switches I can find. Filco seens to set the bar by what I've been reading. Also do they have the media key combo as the ducky? Thanks.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins;15327066*
> *Fast simple question: will I "feel" difference going from a ducky 9008 to a Filco equivalent?* Also do they have the media key combo as the ducky? Thanks.


Ducky 9008 supposedly has better QC than its tenkeyless counterpart so I doubt if you will feel that much difference... it's subjective.

And Filco doesn't have media key combos unless you get the Camouflage version.


----------



## lolmont

Got a Razer coupon at PAX, I bought the Ultimate Stealth with it.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nderscore*


Alright tutorial is done!

Enjoy folks!







I've never learned and laughed so much from a tutorial. Thank you sir, I needed it since this Detroit and 9er game is pissing me off.


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15333110*
> I've never learned and laughed so much from a tutorial. Thank you sir, I needed it since this Detroit and 9er game is pissing me off.


Glad you liked it sir! At first I was making a tutorial with a more serious tone, but no one wants to watch a 20 min spiel.


----------



## waar

The best part was "another tutorial brought to you by whatever my YouTube name is" lol

Also, is that a sombrero near your slr?


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15333303*
> The best part was "another tutorial brought to you by whatever my YouTube name is" lol
> 
> Also, is that a sombrero near your slr?


I've got all sort of goodies everywhere. And yes that was a sombrero AND a cowboy hat.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nderscore;15326942*
> Alright tutorial is done!
> 
> Enjoy folks!


Hahaha, that was pretty good. I think my main problems are:

1.) I need a better desk lamp. Mine gives off yellow-ish light, not nice white light like the lamp you have.

2.) I need to start using my tripod and the timer, so that I can use a lower shutter speed. I always try to shoot handheld with a fast shutter speed and end up having to crank the ISO way too high.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15326203*
> you can remove all of them, just be careful with the larger keys that have stabilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u need help


Awesome, thanks for posting this! I'll remove every key but the space bar. I'm terrified of touching the space bar


----------



## csm725

Space bar is the easiest to remove though. I can take a video of me removing a Costar board space bar later this week if you like.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sure


----------



## HWI

Behold, my newest creation, the Ninja Noppoo:









I have a full set of the side printed keycaps, intended for them to go on my CM Storm Quick Fire, but it's still stuck in customs. So I figured I may as well put some of them on this board till I get my new one.


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, that's awesome! Really diggin' the key label placement.


----------



## HWI

Yeah, ever since I first saw the Filco Ninja I thought side printed keycaps were awesome looking.


----------



## Sainesk

got my Thermaltake meka today, seems pretty sweet. I think this will quickly become my favorite because of it's size compared to my other mechs. Also no left windows key yay...


----------



## HWI

That's an interesting form factor. They have one w/o the ginormous enter key?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


That's an interesting form factor. They have one w/o the ginormous enter key?


The meka g1 has a regular sized enter key, but that keyboard is slightly larger because it has a layout similar to most regular keyboards.

Now that you mention it I wonder why thermaltake chose to have a big enter key on this board...


----------



## Tator Tot

Because it's just an i-Rock's board with a new housing and MX-Black switches (instead of MX-Browns.)

It's a solid board though, the layout's a bit hard to get used to though.


----------



## csm725

Answer my PM Tator! I figured out how to connect the headphone (speaker has an Aux port) but the mic still stumps me.


----------



## jabroni

The FedEx man brought me this the other day! What a BEAUTY!

Deck Legend Ice Tactile





































And the desk.










This will all be changing next month when I actually get my desktop. I've bought most of the stuff, just the few main components to buy soon. There will be another U2312HM next to the current one also


----------



## pjBSOD

My carbon vinyl film is still not here, which disappoints me because I greatly want to clean my keyboard. Supposedly the latest it'll come is the 19th. CURSE YOU HONG KONG!


----------



## wupi

Got a new KBC Poker with mx blacks, sorry for the bad photo, my camper is empty.


----------



## Check101

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. Love the feel of this keyboard...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;15341422*
> got my Thermaltake meka today, seems pretty sweet. I think this will quickly become my favorite because of it's size compared to my other mechs. Also no left windows key yay...


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabroni;15345717*
> The FedEx man brought me this the other day! What a BEAUTY!
> Deck Legend Ice Tactile


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupi;15346854*
> Got a new KBC Poker with mx blacks, sorry for the bad photo, my camper is empty.


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Check101;15349581*
> Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. Love the feel of this keyboard...


and... added.


----------



## lolmont

Aww I still wasn't added


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lolmont*


Aww I still wasn't added










yeah, me too... well, i don't see my name on the spreadsheet on page 1...?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lolmont*


Aww I still wasn't added











Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


yeah, me too... well, i don't see my name on the spreadsheet on page 1...?


Both are added. Sorry for the oversight.









If I'd missed anyone else please just PM me so I can add you.


----------



## Apokalipse

I own a Deck Legend Frost (MX-clear) and now a Ducky Shine (MX-brown)


----------



## theamdman

In!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apokalipse*


I own a Deck Legend Frost (MX-clear) and now a Ducky Shine (MX-brown)


Need pic (requirement is in OP).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


In!


What's the model on that?


----------



## csm725

QuietKey _rubber dome _AFAIK...


----------



## waar

Yeah I don't think you can count that as mechanical.


----------



## Apokalipse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Need pic (requirement is in OP).


I see.
Well I'll need to see if I can get use of a camera somewhere (mine died).


----------



## andrews2547

I have a question about mechanical keyboards. Is it bad for the keyboard if you bottom out the keys?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15354264*
> I have a question about mechanical keyboards. Is it bad for the keyboard if you bottom out the keys?


No. If it was then all my keyboards would be broken. lol

Here's my newest board:

















CM Storm Quick Fire w/ reds. I have some side-printed PBT keycaps for it, but I'm too lazy to put them on atm. This is my new favorite board and I love the rubber coating on the housing.


----------



## Enoy21

I guess I can sign into here as long as I can link photos from another site :

WASD Semi custom in Blues

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:22380

Filco Ninja TKL in Browns

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:22902

My next purchase will be a TKL in Reds. I am just waiting on the right deal and availability.

I am hoping to see more reviews of those CM storms as I know alot of people over at GH got one recently.


----------



## waar

How about a leopold with reds? They'll be shipping on the 23rd of this month.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15354264*
> I have a question about mechanical keyboards. Is it bad for the keyboard if you bottom out the keys?


Depending how hard you're hitting the keys, on a board with plate mounted switches, none at all. On a board with pcb mounted switches, you might get some flex. But unless you're going down on the keys like te mighty hammer of Thor, you're fine.


----------



## S.M.

I don't know what switch is right for me


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


I don't know what switch is right for me










What are you mostly gonna be using it for? Is it mainly for typing, gaming, or just want a pretty looking keyboard?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


I don't know what switch is right for me










Mostly Gaming ? 
Mostly Typing ? 
A Good Balance of Both ? 
Require it to be more on the side of quiet ? 
Would you like something stiff or soft ?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Mostly Gaming ? 
Mostly Typing ? 
A Good Balance of Both ? 
Require it to be more on the side of quiet ? 
Would you like something stiff or soft ?


About 80% typing

Noise doesn't matter

And stiff.

I think I am going to get a unicomp spacesaver with buckling springs. But the sound of blues is pretty awesome, lol. Blues seem pretty soft though.


----------



## HWI

Clears are a little stiffer than blues if you think blues will be too soft.


----------



## waar

Buckling spring seems to suit you. unicomp boards are great, though my model m feels a lot sturdier.


----------



## godofdeath

yum yum clear stems


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yum yum clear stems


i thought it was weed when i first glanced at it lol (in the thumbnail at least)


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


i thought it was weed when i first glanced at it lol (in the thumbnail at least)


lol Imported too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


About 80% typing

Noise doesn't matter

And stiff.

I think I am going to get a unicomp spacesaver with buckling springs. But the sound of blues is pretty awesome, lol. Blues seem pretty soft though.


Any Buckling Springs keyboard would suit you best.


----------



## alpha215

What do you think, guy?
http://www.techpowerup.com/153812/Co...-Keyboard.html


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haquocdung*


What do you think, guy?
http://www.techpowerup.com/153812/Co...-Keyboard.html


The few of us here that have the board like it. It's my new favorite keyboard actually.


----------



## csm725

I didn't get mine yet.


----------



## HWI

I took pics of the one I stole from you, they are a couple pages back.


----------



## csm725

Lemme find them.
My package is in customs, but it's a Jewish holiday today and tomorrow, so they don't work.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15239824*
> Pic looks fine. No need to drag out your DSLR to make the rest of our pictures look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you're added.


Umm







I just had a look through the list and can't find my name


----------



## wupi

My KBC Poker with mx black arrived a few days ago, it's a great board.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308;15366636*
> Umm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a look through the list and can't find my name


Hmm... that's weird. Anyway, now you're on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enoy21;15357595*
> I guess I can sign into here as long as I can link photos from another site..


Yours are added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupi;15366992*
> My KBC Poker with mx black arrived a few days ago, it's a great board.


..and updated on yours.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15367923*
> Hmm... that's weird. Anyway, now you're on it.


thank you







but umm ahem







I have a Majestouch Click i.e. Cherry Blues







thanks anyway, great work in keeping this going I will add the sig link tonight


----------



## HWI

Reaper you missed me a few pages back, posted up picks of my new acquisition(CM Storm Quick Fire w/ reds).


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15353550*
> QuietKey _rubber dome_ AFAIK...











That Really Doesn't look like a rubber dome.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's just a slider over a dome.


----------



## csm725

Yeah, Tator beat me to it. QuietKeys are rubber domes.


----------



## theamdman

Oh,well. Anyone have a AT101W for trade?


----------



## theamdman

Yes!!!

I just called my dad on his way back from work and told him to stop at the local computer store and get a Dell AT101Wand he got there he said used keyboards and right there sitting in front of him is a AT101W Yes!! Got it for 5$!!! when he gets home - i'll get pic's


----------



## theamdman

AT101W With black ALPS.


----------



## csm725

Nice, nice.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308*


thank you







but umm ahem







I have a Majestouch Click i.e. Cherry Blues







thanks anyway, great work in keeping this going I will add the sig link tonight


Fixed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Reaper you missed me a few pages back, posted up picks of my new acquisition(CM Storm Quick Fire w/ reds).


Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


AT101W With black ALPS.


...and added.









Edit: also Shamrock keycaps came in... shipping out soon.


----------



## Boyboyd

Just been on the bay and I can get a KBC poker for £60 from hong kong. Seriously considering it.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15379552*
> Just been on the bay and I can get a KBC poker for £60 from hong kong. Seriously considering it.


Which switches? PBT or ABS keys?

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15379980*
> Which switches? PBT or ABS keys?
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


They have every type. I'm familiar with the different switches but what are the differences in caps?

I'd get blue switches though. I have blacks at home.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


They have every type. I'm familiar with the different switches but what are the differences in caps?

I'd get blue switches though. I have blacks at home.


If you're using blues at work, it might tick others off. Google the geekhack key cap wiki, or in summary, ABS shines faster and has a slicker surface, and PBT is textured, doesn't shine, and is a tad quieter too.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


If you're using blues at work, it might tick others off. Google the geekhack key cap wiki, or in summary, ABS shines faster and has a slicker surface, and PBT is textured, doesn't shine, and is a tad quieter too.


I am in an office with 3 other people actually, so that might be worth considering. So you're saying I should consider browns?

I think i'd probably prefer PBT caps, but it doesn't sound like as important decision as the switches.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I am in an office with 3 other people actually, so that might be worth considering. So you're saying I should consider browns?

I think i'd probably prefer PBT caps, but it doesn't sound like as important decision as the switches.


if you like the blacks you've got at home, get reds. They're lighter blacks. Check the listing if its pbt or abs. I believe qtan5370 sells such boards. Pbt is generally preferred...
Here is a link to such a listing
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300600110257 
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-poker/kbc-poker-40-mechanical-keyboa/lid=18974446 same seller but cheaper

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd really like tactile this time. I don't dislike my black switches, but I don't think i'd like to type on them all day long.

Brown switches, PBT keycaps comes to Â£77 shipped. Which is a damn sight better than the filco with browns Â£100 (+ 20% tax)


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'd really like tactile this time. I don't dislike my black switches, but I don't think i'd like to type on them all day long.

Brown switches, PBT keycaps comes to Â£77 shipped. Which is a damn sight better than the filco with browns Â£100 (+ 20% tax)


On Ebay or the second site?
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sport...a/lid=18974447

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


On Ebay or the second site?
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sport...a/lid=18974447

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


Ebay, but i see that the second site ships to the UK too. Sweet, thanks.

Edit: Even with import tax, still cheaper than the ebay link.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15380585*
> Ebay, but i see that the second site ships to the UK too. Sweet, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Even with import tax, still cheaper than the ebay link.


You're welcome mate.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## pjBSOD

So I put the carbon film on without taking the keys off and it looked really bad. I'll do it some other time, really not in the mood right now to even go and take all of my keys out after that.


----------



## wupi

*excited*

Need shamrock key now !!!


----------



## KidKB

Rosewill RK-9000R- My first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15384512*
> So I put the carbon film on without taking the keys off and it looked really bad. I'll do it some other time, really not in the mood right now to even go and take all of my keys out after that.


i can try and throw you some more tips if you want... the carbon film is something that takes a lot of planning and patience!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15386335*
> i can try and throw you some more tips if you want... the carbon film is something that takes a lot of planning and patience!


I'd appreciate it, actually. I didn't remove the keys because I thought I'd just be able to measure and then cut the strips I measured. It ended up looking really bad and annoyed the crap outta me.


----------



## theamdman

Just painted the WASD keys on my a101w!!!


----------



## djriful

Here goes nothing.


----------



## pjBSOD

Ah, it arrived! Let us know how you like it


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB;15385520*
> Rosewill RK-9000R- My first mechanical keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15397767*
> Here goes nothing.


Both are added.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15397789*
> Ah, it arrived! Let us know how you like it


So much better than my cheapo $25 logitech access 600. The whole 6Gv2 is very heavy and the built quality is amazing feel! It is so much more responsive without needing to press very hard or repress again.

The CTRL key on my logitech was s***. I was having so much issue crouching in BF3 beta and be killed by supression firing.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15386712*
> I'd appreciate it, actually. I didn't remove the keys because I thought I'd just be able to measure and then cut the strips I measured. It ended up looking really bad and annoyed the crap outta me.


if you look back at what i originally wrote, i said for the best results, you should remove all the keys, lay out the sheet and cut out the key area with an xacto knife.. i guess i should have explained why.... when you cut the strips, not only can you feel it, but you can see it! because of the weave pattern that carbon fiber has, it just looks funny if the weave changes directions.

edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15167904*
> i figured i would throw in my 2 cents since i have actual experience with using the tape... i think you will have a really hard time applying the tape to every key (unless you are just putting the tape on the finger tip area.) it's tricky stuff to work with.
> but don't get it off ebay! that store is in hong kong! and is probably Shh*t to work with... the stuff you want is high quality tape, 3M brand! otherwise, the film will just peel off and you will have nothing but a sticky mess!
> check these guys out!
> http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/ http://www.carbonfibergear.com/
> 
> that's where i got my film from.. and a few other cool items they have for sale.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15167919*
> Ah, too late my friend, already ordered and such! Thanks, though. And I'm not applying it to every key, just the glossy finish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15168055*
> how do you plan on applying it? i think the best idea would be to remove all the keys, then use an exacto knife and very carefully cut away the key areas. also 5" might be too narrow... you should have gotten at least 8" wide.
> oh well...


----------



## spill

In.

m13 and filco tkl ninja here. get a dell at101 pic soon.


----------



## HWI

Well, my pics look like total crap next to his(crappy cell phone cams ftl), here's my previously posted CM Storm Quick Fire, but with side-printed PBT keycaps.


















The Ninja Quick Fire!


----------



## DEEBS808

So today at work I went to my real estate office to put in a cabinet for their bathroom.And today and saturday we have a electronic recycle program.So my real estate agent wanted to get rid of some old computer parts.The only thing I found worth keeping was this keyboard and this trackball.He also has alot of other computer parts that he told me I can go see what I want.









Focus 2001 which look like some white alps(I think).A little dirty but once cleaned up would look awesome.Perfect working condition.He though it was broken but all it needed was the ending adapter to ps2.

















Then here is a BNIB Trackman marble.He had and never opened it.It was still sealed.Trying to get use to it.My start into trackball.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15403764*
> Well, my pics look like total crap next to his(crappy cell phone cams ftl), here's my previously posted CM Storm Quick Fire, but with side-printed PBT keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ninja Quick Fire!


Dare I say those key caps make the board more attractive? Why did CM have to use that "gamer" font :[


----------



## dutchgenius

just let my Focus 2001 go in a freebie, great durable keyboard with awesome click action.

It was time to add something a little more... purple. Reaper, can you update your list? here is my Leopold Tenkeyless with Purple-Blue PBT key caps, Filco Ninja key caps and a Purple Transformer Esc key.


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

I currently have three. One full size Filco cherry brown, one tenkeyless Filco cherry black (I don't like the switch but it makes a good beater board for travel), and my crown jewel, a uniform 30g Topre.



http://imgur.com/narhd




http://imgur.com/VmQd5


Someday I'll probably get a few cherry red Leopold keyboards to replace my current two cherry switch keyboards.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit;15405987*
> Dare I say those key caps make the board more attractive? Why did CM have to use that "gamer" font :[


Yeah, I think it looks a lot better. I'm not a fan of the odd ball font they use on the stock keycaps.


----------



## mothow

Anyone try the new rosewill keyboards?I want a new KB.I really like my Blackwidow but im tried of the smudges and stuff.How about something in the same price range?


----------



## snoogins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;15411591*
> Anyone try the new rosewill keyboards?I want a new KB.I really like my Blackwidow but im tried of the smudges and stuff


This this this. I will either be getting that one or a ducky, after a year of glossy I'm ready for a change.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## spanks

Steelkeys 6g here. I've had it for years...can never go back. I initially got it for the whole gaming thing, but instantly fell in love with it just for typing.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Anyone try the new rosewill keyboards?I want a new KB.I really like my Blackwidow but im tried of the smudges and stuff.How about something in the same price range?


If they are anything like the first ones. They are great keyboards. Another in that price range is leopold. Elitekeyboards has basically all switches styles in full and tenkeyless (although clears are just tkl and "limited stock")


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm seriously thinking about changing keyboards just because of the gloss on my Das, it bothers me that much. That and I really want to try other keyboards.


----------



## Fortunex

After looking at how I use my keyboard + mouse while gaming, I've found that I really want my mouse closer to my keyboard, so I think I want a tenkeyless, and I'll use my Das for typing mostly. Now I gotta figure out what kind of switch I want... I really like my browns, but I might like reds or blues more and I haven't gotten a chance to really try them for any extended period of time.

Decisions, decisions. :C

A question about Topre's, they require you to bottom out to activate the switch, don't they? I haven't typed on one, but looking at diagrams that's what it seems like.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Picked up an otaku filco 87 key cherry brown board for a pretty cool deal







. Taken with the iPhone 4S camera










Oh man how I miss this board..


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spill*


In. m13 and filco tkl ninja here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Focus 2001 which look like some white alps(I think).A little dirty but once cleaned up would look awesome.Perfect working condition.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*


just let my Focus 2001 go in a freebie, great durable keyboard with awesome click action.

It was time to add something a little more... purple. Reaper, can you update your list? here is my Leopold Tenkeyless with Purple-Blue PBT key caps, Filco Ninja key caps and a Purple Transformer Esc key.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ILoveHighDPI*


I currently have three. One full size Filco cherry brown, one tenkeyless Filco cherry black (I don't like the switch but it makes a good beater board for travel), and my crown jewel, a uniform 30g Topre.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Picked up an otaku filco 87 key cherry brown board for a pretty cool deal







. Taken with the iPhone 4S camera


Added/updated.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15412572*
> I'm seriously thinking about changing keyboards just because of the gloss on my Das, it bothers me that much. That and I really want to try other keyboards.


is it painted aluminum? or is it plastic?

you could always remove the paint... brushed aluminum looks really cool!

or just paint it a flat color.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15416528*
> is it painted aluminum? or is it plastic?
> 
> you could always remove the paint... brushed aluminum looks really cool!
> 
> or just paint it a flat color.


It's Plastic. Here's the link to my keyboard. I'm in love with this keyboard, I just *hate* the gloss.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;15413483*
> Picked up an otaku filco 87 key cherry brown board for a pretty cool deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Taken with the iPhone 4S camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man how I miss this board..


Nice Filco board .... time to make it Ergo CLears now... J/K.

How I miss that board also... it served me well when I had it also....


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


It's Plastic. Here's the link to my keyboard. I'm in love with this keyboard, I just *hate* the gloss.


it's so flat! that's a vinyl filmer's dream!

remove the keys and re do the film! all one piece this time!


----------



## ChoboGuy

Haha that was actually what I was planning on doing, did you get a ergo clear board yet yourself?


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Picked up an otaku filco 87 key cherry brown board for a pretty cool deal







. Taken with the iPhone 4S camera










Oh man how I miss this board..











You have a beautiful desk. Mine is white as minimalist.


----------



## DEEBS808

Is there any place I can get some keycaps for my Focus 2001 with white alps?Link if possible.Thanks


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


it's so flat! that's a vinyl filmer's dream!

remove the keys and re do the film! all one piece this time!


Haha, I should send my damn keyboard to you so you can do it!


----------



## Skylit

Got a quickfire w/ Reds. It's dope.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Got a quickfire w/ Reds. It's dope.


I would order one too if it was available in the US. Also, dat mouse!


----------



## HWI

Hells to the yeah.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


I would order one too if it was available in the US. Also, dat mouse!


Get it from PCHome. It only takes a few days to get to the US unless it gets held up at customs.


----------



## csm725

Heh. It is available in the US. Buy from PCHome. All the cool kids do.







$110 shipped.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


Got a quickfire w/ Reds. It's dope.


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Heh. It is available in the US.


I thought the red switch version won't make it to U.S.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


I thought the red switch version won't make it to U.S.


I don't think it will, but he said to buy from PCHome, which isn't in the US.


----------



## waar

Somebody buy my filco with black switches so I can have moneys to buy more keyboards!


----------



## reaper~

^ I saw your thread over at GH but did you post it here on OCN's Classifieds too? Bigger audience, more exposure over here. Btw, that Ducky DK1087XM w/ green ALPS is $54 shipped over at PCHome.


----------



## waar

Nope, don't have pictures yet. Soon as I get home I'll post it now that I have enough rep. I only posted on GH because I had down time at work lol


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Sorry for crappy picture. My Black Widow Ultimate: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7802/photo1ht.jpg


----------



## HWI

You'll probably sell it pretty fast once you get it posted on OCN. Both the mechanical keyboards I've put up for sale on OCN sold inside of 4 days.


----------



## godofdeath

ne1 got a full size filco nkro brown they dont want?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


Haha that was actually what I was planning on doing, did you get a ergo clear board yet yourself?


It's in the works







....

Re-post this pic also here:


----------



## reaper~

^ Saw it over at GH. Looking good.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


It's in the works







....

Re-post this pic also here:











we have similar keycap container boxes!

mine:


----------



## S.M.

Anyone willing to pass on a KBC Poker?

...yeah, I didn't think so :-/


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


Anyone willing to pass on a KBC Poker?


You're asking in the wrong forum. Here's the correct one and if you hurry, you just might score one.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15425187*
> we have similar keycap container boxes!


Good eye... yea I have the smaller one for singles and large one like in your pics for some sets... I do need to find a good size one I can keep my complete keycap sets in.


----------



## godofdeath

got that box or something like it for my screws and other modding things

from home depot?


----------



## waar

got mine at frys. was on sale for something like 8 dollars.


----------



## godofdeath

well i got it from home depot mighta been 4 and kinda bigger


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15413432*
> A question about Topre's, they require you to bottom out to activate the switch, don't they? I haven't typed on one, but looking at diagrams that's what it seems like.


Mine actuates right around the halfway point, 2mm into the 4mm travel.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;15427473*
> got that box or something like it for my screws and other modding things
> 
> from home depot?


Yes, I got the idea since I use the same boxes for my computer screws and water cooling fittings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15427566*
> got mine at frys. was on sale for something like 8 dollars.


I got it from there also.. Was cheaper then getting it online


----------



## Kick




----------



## S.M.

So beautiful


----------



## Oleh

Blah


----------



## esproductions

Can I join? No pics but I've got a video













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAFfJxzZ10s[/ame[/URL]]

Das Keyboard Ultimate S Silent


----------



## andrews2547

1 video is worth (usually) 30 pictures per second with sound


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;15438985*
> Can I join? No pics but I've got a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Keyboard Ultimate S Silent


Sure! Added.


----------



## Kick

Hmm, i havent been added.

KBC Poker Reds with Purple on Black PBT keycaps


----------



## reaper~

^ Done! Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Youtube video, because I like a comparison.


----------



## reaper~

^ It's kinda dark... couldn't see anything. lol


----------



## Zurachi

I guess it's time for me to join.







Got myself a Dell AT101W!

I used to own a Razer Blackwidow, but I sold it along with many things due to my bills for a month being higher than normal. But I have returned triumphantly to the mech keyboard world after a spontaneous venture into a thrift store! It took a while to grow on me, considering I originally was going to resell it. But now I love it.


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15455337*
> ^ It's kinda dark... couldn't see anything. lol


Yup, my room's rubbish for lighting. I'll do a more in-depth review (IN THE DAY) when my examinations are over.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurachi;15456156*
> I guess it's time for me to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself a Dell AT101W!


Added & welcome aboard.


----------



## pjBSOD

Reaper change your avatar back









That was such an iconic avatar for you.


----------



## reaper~

<---- That's just my Halloween costume.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15468587*
> Reaper change your avatar back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was such an iconic avatar for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15468915*
> <---- That's just my Halloween costume.


LOL


----------



## andrews2547

My Halloween costume is an undercover police man


----------



## Noize_Unit

just ordered my Filco tenkeyless ninja from amazon, should be here friday, will update with pics. now i just need to source some awesome red WASD keycaps along with a red esc (i have a black and red theme) very stoked/nervious/scared, coming from a saitek eclipse II :X


----------



## waar

You can get a double shot red esc from signature plastics. I believe they are also in washington so you'll get it fast.


----------



## Grief

Anyone got thoughts on the new-ish Corsair Mechanicals?

http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-gam...-keyboard.html

Brushed aluminum chasis? pure sex
MX Cherry Red? Interesting, need to try that switch
20kro on USB? Nice

It has these cool rubberized keys for WASD and the numbers so you can easily find where your fingers are supposed to go, but it also comes with the normal keys as well:


----------



## Boyboyd

If they did a brushed black aluminum one i'd consider it, at the right price of course.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


If they did a brushed black aluminum one i'd consider it, at the right price of course.


quote from their site:

Quote:



*Professional-grade brushed aluminum chassis* with laser etched keys

The comfortable yet rugged design is ideal for single player or LAN party gaming and provides increased durability and stability when compared those that are primarily plastic. The stiff suspension chassis and the laser etched keys are made for durability so they won't degrade over time.


----------



## waar

Not a full mechanical board, deal breaker.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15472991*
> You can get a double shot red esc from signature plastics. I believe they are also in washington so you'll get it fast.


ooo perfect ill have to check them out, thanks!


----------



## waar

Shoot an email to Melissa at [email protected] and tell her you want to buy two shot red esc keys. I believe they have white on red and black on red. They are around 1.50 each.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15476474*
> Not a full mechanical board, deal breaker.


True, but I think it's only the F keys and the number keys that aren't mechanical, right?


----------



## waar

yup, and for the price they want.. i'll take a full mech from leopold


----------



## CarFreak302

Been rocking an M1 for a while now and decided to upgrade. Received my Das Ultimate Silent today. Loving the brown switches. Will post some pics tomorrow when there is light for my crappy phone's camera.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


Not a full mechanical board, deal breaker.


whoa really? You got a link to that info, because my friend is thinking about that board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


whoa really? You got a link to that info, because my friend is thinking about that board.


It was said on Geekhack back when the board was announced.

The Macro Keys on the K90 are also rubber domes.


----------



## blazarcher

Filco Otaku with Brown's, what can I say xD


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! Filco "Otaku" tenkeyless browns was one of my first real mech keyboards. Anyway, added.


----------



## maz0r

Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless MX Browns arrived this morning, just waiting for the rubber o's and key puller so I can quiet it down a bit.

Loving the tactile feedback, haven't tried BF3 yet but the ease at which I'm using it already with only about 5mins is hopefully a sign of things to come.
(G13 in the background for mmo games and some simulators (DC10 Warthog instrument panel)
View attachment 236419


----------



## waar

not a keyboard but.. received these today










see corsair, by going RD on the esc/f-keys we can't put awesome custom keycaps on our boards.

btw these keycaps are wonderful, the detail is awesome and quality is top notch.


----------



## HWI

Those Clack Factory keycaps sold out so quick that I was unable to get one.


----------



## waar

i was lucky to get mine. jack o lantern was sold out within seconds!


----------



## Nnimrod

how do you put pics in a post? not attached, actually in a post.


----------



## Fortunex

Upload it to somewhere like Imageshack, then copy the image URL and click the little icon of a picture in the reply area and put the link in there (or you can manually put in [ img] and [ /img] tags around the url).


----------



## ianx

Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited with MX Cherry reds and a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless with MX Cherry blues in white with the caps switched around =)


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15493152*
> Upload it to somewhere like Imageshack, then copy the image URL and click the little icon of a picture in the reply area and put the link in there (or you can manually put in [ img] and [ /img] tags around the url).


thanks










i can haz club?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ianx;15493207*
> Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited with MX Cherry reds and a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless with MX Cherry blues in white with the caps switched around =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15493338*
> i can haz club?


Both of you are added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15491856*
> not a keyboard but.. received these today


Nice! Here's mine...


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15493917*
> Both of you are added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Here's mine...


thanks

Those really look like candy corns. like the thanks giving candies


----------



## reaper~

^ No problem and yeah, they look like the real thing now, don't they. I just might pick them up and eat them by mistake. lol


----------



## S.M.

So a member on geekhack messaged me on geekhack and insulted me for joining. He noticed I had the same avatar and location (different nick) that I have on OCN and told me to go back to where I came from.

K.

In other news I bought a Scorpious M10 for my first mech earlier today. Dunno when it'll come.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^ No problem and yeah, they look like the real thing now, don't they. I just might pick them up and eat them by mistake. lol










lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


So a member on geekhack messaged me on geekhack and insulted me for joining. He noticed I had the same avatar and location (different nick) that I have on OCN and told me to go back to where I came from.


Who was it?


----------



## reaper~

^ Yah, who was it? Just report that person to iMav for some disciplinary action.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15493917*
> Both of you are added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Here's mine...


Even though everybody wanted the jack o lantern, I think candy corn skull is really underrated.


----------



## reaper~

^ Definitely. I placed an order for a Jack-O-Lantern, it was in my cart but when I tried to check out, it was gone!


----------



## waar

Same here, I got lucky with what I got. Wasd were a little too expensive or I would have gotten them.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r;15488833*
> Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless MX Brown
> View attachment 236419


I think with the oodles of key-cap pics my post may have been missed


----------



## Rafen

Sign me up!


----------



## waar

That blue is AWESOME.


----------



## Rafen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


That blue is AWESOME.


Thanks. I got red also.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafen*


Thanks. I got red also.










did u buy them? they look like you painted them. looks good.

anyway, i wanted some advice. i currently have a razer blackwidow Ultimate, but i picked up a das model s ultimate silent whatever this week to appease the woman who doesnt like the click clack. anyway, i found that they do not have media keys anymore. i usually use my keyboard to adjust volume, skip tracks, and play/pause. Does anyone know of a USB device that will do all of these things, or would it be better to use a program to put media keys on my keyboard (like autohotkey)? any help would be appreciated.

i was thinking about using a registry edit to move the delete to the print screen location, move the print screen to whatever is next to it, and using the 6-key cluster that usually has delete, home end, etc for the six functions i need: play/pause, vol+, vol-, mute/unmute, next, back.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


Does anyone know of a USB device that will do all of these things, or would it be better to use a program to put media keys on my keyboard (like autohotkey)? any help would be appreciated.


http://store.griffintechnology.com/desktop/powermate


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


http://store.griffintechnology.com/desktop/powermate


i saw this, but wouldnt i need two of them? (now that i picture it, i think two would look nice... i like symmetry) because you can turn and press it, which means i could have one for system volume and press to mute, and a second one to control foobar or itunes, with turn being skip and press being pause.

hmm if this thing is as awesome as the guy in the video makes it out to be, i may have to get two of them...

well nevermind, i just watched a review, and i didnt realize that you can hold it down and turn it. thats kind of cool. i guess this is what i will do when i get my new keyboard









although i wish it went all these directions:


----------



## Rafen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


did u buy them? they look like you painted them. looks good.


I bought all of the keys from WASD.


----------



## Skoobs

what about this:


Logitech NuLOOQ Navigator

can it be used as a media controller for programs other than iTunes you think?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafen*


Sign me up!










That looks cool! Added.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


So a member on geekhack messaged me on geekhack and insulted me for joining. He noticed I had the same avatar and location (different nick) that I have on OCN and told me to go back to where I came from.

K.

In other news I bought a Scorpious M10 for my first mech earlier today. Dunno when it'll come.


Dang. Keyboard elitismz


----------



## Shatterist

I've been around for months and I haven't put myself in the club...guess I should look at stickies more xD.

The board's a couple of months old, the keycaps a couple of days old. Might not see it but they're engraved, a slight courtesy for non-touch typists who might use my kb.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shatterist*


I've been around for months and I haven't put myself in the club...guess I should look at stickies more xD.

The board's a couple of months old, the keycaps a couple of days old. Might not see it but they're engraved, a slight courtesy for non-touch typists who might use my kb.











WOW! That looks AWESOME. I really like the white keycaps on the Das (I have the same keyboard).

Mind me asking, where did you buy those keycaps and for how much?


----------



## Shatterist

Bought it from qtan, who has his own store.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/

It cost me $58, $50 for caps, $8 for shipping. Got here in about 5 business days.

*Edit* You have to pull out the plastic bits that attach to stabilizers from the das keycaps to the new ones, and lemme tell you...that hurt. Also you can go with more custom styled keycaps at wasdkeyboards, but they're made of ABS, and I heard PBT is better. I will note that my at least for me, the keys actually got louder after I switched the keycaps *Edit /End*


----------



## pjBSOD

Yikes, pretty expensive. Thanks though, bookmarked for future reference


----------



## TheOddOne

Sign me up, I using a Steelseries 6Gv2
gonna update photo when it loads


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;15524999*
> Bought it from qtan, who has his own store.
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> 
> It cost me $58, $50 for caps, $8 for shipping. Got here in about 5 business days.
> 
> *Edit* You have to pull out the plastic bits that attach to stabilizers from the das keycaps to the new ones, and lemme tell you...that hurt. Also you can go with more custom styled keycaps at wasdkeyboards, but they're made of ABS, and I heard PBT is better. I will note that my at least for me, the keys actually got louder after I switched the keycaps *Edit /End*


If you know you are going to be swapping out those white plastic bits for the stablizers alot. I would recommend buying some extra sets at wasdkeyboards.

I noticed that if you keep swaping them out they tend to become loose over time... just a heads up and they are pretty cheap on wasdkeyboards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;15524953*
> I've been around for months and I haven't put myself in the club...guess I should look at stickies more xD.


That looks really good. Added.


----------



## lightsout

Just got my new board. Only issue is I thought the engraving would show a little more. Kind of strains my eyes looking at the keys. I guess I need to learn the keys asap. Love the feel of the brown switches though.
Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## MrSleepin

if you get the engraved keys, you could always paint the letters...


----------



## AznRage

I had a Das Ultimate Silent, loved it, but i tripped over it's wire and its USB/PS/2 adapter ripepd in half and the keyboard's casing got all bent from having the cable ripped out. Not to mention a huge cut on my leg.

I have a Das Ultimate Non-Silent waiting for me at NCIX, just haven't got the time to go and pick it up.

I'm using a Steelseries Merc Stealth to type on. It feels like typing on a plastic bag filled with soil.

My future set up (once I get the Das Ultimate in) will be the Das for typing, and the Merc for gaming, because I really love the gaming layout on the left hand side of the merc.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage;15564861*
> I'm using a Steelseries Merc Stealth to type on. It feels like typing on a plastic bag filled with soil.
> .


lol you make it sound so appealing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin;15558176*
> if you get the engraved keys, you could always paint the letters...


I'm sure I could color them with a marker then clean the face of the key, leaving the letters colored. Either way the etched keys are in the usps truck on the way. Heres a little better shot of my board.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15546572*
> Just got my new board. Only issue is I thought the engraving would show a little more. Kind of strains my eyes looking at the keys. I guess I need to learn the keys asap. Love the feel of the brown switches though.
> Sorry for the crappy pic.


Added.









Also since this is keyboard related, I just got this from Container Store. Great way to organize your keycaps.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15596615*
> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since this is keyboard related, I just got this from Container Store. Great way to organize your keycaps.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Ignore all the stuff in the background 

Picture is of my 7G.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.

@kick: Heh, I'm still missing quite a few. Some of them are on some of the keyboards and some still in group buys.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15596964*
> ^ Added.
> 
> @kick: Heh, I'm still missing quite a few. Some of them are on some of the keyboards and some still in group buys.


Hehe, I know xD I expect that box to be filled soon =)


----------



## jpm804

Nice container and collection reaper....


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks and some of those are formerly yours. lol I'm sure you have a lot more.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15597644*
> ^ Thanks and some of those are formerly yours. lol I'm sure you have a lot more.


at least I know they are in a good home...

Mind me asking how much was that container? I something like that also but your has most holders..


----------



## reaper~

I got it from the Container Store and they come in 2 different sizes. Here's the link. Also those holders you see in the pic, they're adjustable (you can move them around).


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;15597800*
> I got it from the Container Store and they come in 2 different sizes. Here's the link. Also those holders you see in the pic, they're adjustable (you could move them around).


Thanks... repped+


----------



## Mr.FraG

The aluminiun poker cases are done im jelly they really looks amazing







I hope not be out of the next group buy


----------



## waar

That red one is mine!

Can't wait until they ship


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15403764*
> Well, my pics look like total crap next to his(crappy cell phone cams ftl), here's my previously posted CM Storm Quick Fire, but with side-printed PBT keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ninja Quick Fire!










Where can I get this in the EU?


----------



## waar

I don't think it's out anywhere outside of Asia. U could always go to pchome. They have world wide shipping for 20 USD and I've heard it's fast.


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15617337*
> I don't think it's out anywhere outside of Asia. U could always go to pchome. They have world wide shipping for 20 USD and I've heard it's fast.


Hmm, how much does that total in $ for keyboard and shipping?


----------



## waar

110ish


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG;15615544*
> The aluminiun poker cases are done im jelly they really looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not be out of the next group buy
> http://i41.tinypic.com/24aya8k.jpg


That red one makes me want a Poker so bad. Just so I could have it with that casing.


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15617648*
> 110ish


So about £68... Not bad, might have to get one for my first mech board


----------



## HWI

Waar is correct, I got it from PCHome(based in Taiwan) for $110 shipped to the U.S., no clue how much shipping would be to Europe.


----------



## EpicPie

Just got my Azio Mech4 review sample. So far am I bit disappoint especially at things like the small backspace key and how gimmicky this product is.

Then again, it could just be my own personal preferences to minimalism when I pick out a keyboard. Numpad is spaced out to far away imo. This keyboard also has no media keys q.q


----------



## magna224

Oh, _that thing_. A small backspace is one of the very few things that bothers me in a keyboard.


----------



## EpicPie

Due to how much space this keyboard takes up, im just using it as a 10 keyless now. lol


----------



## waar

i wonder which designer's 12 year old they hired to design that monstrosity.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15625308*
> i wonder which designer's 12 year old they hired to design that monstrosity.


Lol, ikr.


----------



## waar

how much of your table does it take up?

any pics? probably makes your mouse look tiny lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15625841*
> how much of your table does it take up?
> 
> any pics? probably makes your mouse look tiny lol


Phone pix, you've been warned.

With the numpad attached:









Without:


----------



## waar

so much wasted space lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15627206*
> so much wasted space lol


Yep, having the keyboard 10 keyless is about the length of my arctosa. haha


----------



## AznRage

Beware of iPhone quality picture:

Can I get in now?


----------



## magna224

I would rather take a G80 for a gaming keyboard. All those hardware programmable/relegendables, NKRO, Doubleshot caps, available in may switch types and cheapness.


----------



## Kick

Hey guys, guess what?
Just modded my poker reds to clears...

Liking it so far


----------



## waar

just trying out the new ocn...

megusta.jpg


----------



## toy4x4

Please add me to the Mechanical Keyboard Club!

My Ducky Shine:


----------



## waar

wonder why they went with such tiny legends for enter, shift, backspace and so on


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> wonder why they went with such tiny legends for enter, shift, backspace and so on


Yeah, that is a bit odd, but still looks good imo. If they made that in tenkeyless I would buy one, I like the bling factor of backlit keys lol.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Yeah, that is a bit odd, but still looks good imo. If they made that in tenkeyless I would buy one, I like the bling factor of backlit keys lol.


even though i never look at my BWU keys while typing... there's something about being able to see the keys, that i really like!


----------



## EpicPie

edit: nvm.


----------



## Draygonn

I enjoyed my 6Gv2 but didn't use the numpad much so I picked up a Leopold Tenkleyless with blacks. I'm enjoying the extra room and the longer r-shift key.

Blue WASD keys on for S&G. They didn't help my K/D so they have been switched back to blacks.


----------



## Huff

Sign me up!



My Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless with KBC PBT engraved key caps. I have the rest of the white key caps on another blue colored Filco I own.



Just got my Ducky Shine last week. Overall very happy with it so far.


----------



## Huff

double post


----------



## jpm804

CM Storm with PBT Keycaps + Portal Function Keycaps:




























Also got a new mouse which happened to match the keyboard =P


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> CM Storm with PBT Keycaps + Portal Function Keycaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a new mouse which happened to match the keyboard =P


I like your keyboard







where did you get it?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toy4x4*
> 
> Please add me to the Mechanical Keyboard Club!
> My Ducky Shine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I enjoyed my 6Gv2 but didn't use the numpad much so I picked up a Leopold Tenkleyless with blacks. I'm enjoying the extra room and the longer r-shift key.
> Blue WASD keys on for S&G. They didn't help my K/D so they have been switched back to blacks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Sign me up!


All of you are added.


----------



## Tennobanzai

My Filco got an upgrade!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I like your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get it?


Probably here.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Nice, subscribed.

Since I dont feel like looking through 457 pages of this thread.

Does anyone have a 7G keyboard here with white buttons?

Already seen the left FN key cannot be redone.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My Filco got an upgrade!


I want your GB1 set. Makes me drool more than the engraved PBT I have.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I like your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably here.
Click to expand...

Thanks

Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want your GB1 set. Makes me drool more than the engraved PBT I have.


I think they're actually the GB3 set. I just bought them used but I heard GB1 and 3 are slightly different. Hey engraved PBT are awesome! I have a set coming in and it actually looks more practical since I might be able to feel the engraved letterings if my hands get confused.


----------



## csm725

I like the contrast of the GB1 (GB3) keys a lot more. They are thicker too.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Own a BWU and WASD V1 is on the way (browns)

Add me to the club!


----------



## culexor

I love my new Das! (silent)



http://imgur.com/Rn1e3


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceAzn_Zen*
> 
> Own a BWU and WASD V1 is on the way (browns)
> 
> Add me to the club!


Pics broham


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Also got a new mouse which happened to match the keyboard =P


how do you like the mouse? i recently bought one at a really good price.. but it only have 3 fixed DPI settings was a let down. went back to my g9x instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My Filco got an upgrade!


me too! well my poker not my filco.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> how do you like the mouse? i recently bought one at a really good price.. but it only have 3 fixed DPI settings was a let down. went back to my g9x instead.


I actually like it and I wasnt very fond of claw style mouses. I had a g9X also before and sold it..not too concerned about the DPI setting that much since the fit / comfort of it I like.

I think I was going to bid on that same mouse if that is the one you got from noodles on GH, that was a good price. I got my mouse soon after that locally for the same price...

Also like the rd3 set on the poker, we twins now.. did you get the aluminum case also?


----------



## waar

yeah, we're super twins. we both got red cases lol.

and i actually stole the idea from you (im demik on gh btw) and yeah, i got it from noodles.


----------



## tr4656

My Leopold 500R





Heres a picture of those portal keys:


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Those swan M10s and the keyboard look like they were made for eachother.


----------



## EpicPie

Love the Portal key caps.









@ Reaper, did you add me? I have the Azio Levetron Mech4. lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *culexor*
> 
> I love my new Das! (silent)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr4656*
> 
> My Leopold 500R.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> did you add me? I have the Azio Levetron Mech4. lol


All are added.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah, we're super twins. we both got red cases lol.
> and i actually stole the idea from you (im demik on gh btw) and yeah, i got it from noodles.


You need to add the heart poker function keycap from the GB now that I have added that also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Those swan M10s and the keyboard look like they were made for eachother.


Thanks.. I actually have another keyboard which will match in better... will post when i get all the keycaps in.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm tempted to pickup an OCN Shine but I want a 10 keyless. lol


----------



## csm725

Someone needs to sell me a GB3 set, or a trade for PBT engraveds...


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah, we're super twins. we both got red cases lol.
> and i actually stole the idea from you (im demik on gh btw) and yeah, i got it from noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to add the heart poker function keycap from the GB now that I have added that also.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Those swan M10s and the keyboard look like they were made for eachother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.. I actually have another keyboard which will match in better... will post when i get all the keycaps in.
Click to expand...

Sadly, I traded most of my poker suit mod keys for doubleshot alps keys. Heart and spade to be specific.


----------



## /\/uLL

So last weekend I was wasted on a cocktail of nonsense and managed to spill a 10oz cup of hot cocoa into my Filco 87-key otaku and bork my lastpass master password all in the same night! Fortunately I was faded enough I didn't sweat it at the time, now I've spent more time than I care to admit bathing, cleaning, drying, and soon reassembling my precious board. Meanwhile I'm undergoing the hideous experience of going back to rubber domes with my long-since-retired venerable Saitek Eclipse. It's like some kind of terrible joke to type on this thing and for the first time since I went mechanical I'm painfully aware of how important my mech. board is to my overall ability to enjoy using a computer.

To be honest I've been avoiding my desktop for now so I can sulk on my laptop where I at least have scissors switches....

Moral of the Story: Don't spill sugary dairy-based beverages into your beloved mech. boards, or if you think you've lost appreciation for just how glorious it is to be one of the enlightened ones, go ahead and try to go back to rubber domes for a few days... ;_;


----------



## csm725

"Enlightened ones"
I lol'd
Best of luck fixing everything.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/uLL*
> 
> So last weekend I was wasted on a cocktail of nonsense and managed to spill a 10oz cup of hot cocoa into my Filco 87-key otaku and bork my lastpass master password all in the same night! Fortunately I was faded enough I didn't sweat it at the time, now I've spent more time than I care to admit bathing, cleaning, drying, and soon reassembling my precious board. Meanwhile I'm undergoing the hideous experience of going back to rubber domes with my long-since-retired venerable Saitek Eclipse. It's like some kind of terrible joke to type on this thing and for the first time since I went mechanical I'm painfully aware of how important my mech. board is to my overall ability to enjoy using a computer.
> To be honest I've been avoiding my desktop for now so I can sulk on my laptop where I at least have scissors switches....
> Moral of the Story: Don't spill sugary dairy-based beverages into your beloved mech. boards, or if you think you've lost appreciation for just how glorious it is to be one of the enlightened ones, go ahead and try to go back to rubber domes for a few days... ;_;


Im comfortable with both , so take that! >


----------



## HWI

If you had at least 2 mechanical keyboards you wouldn't have to worry about having one temporarily out of commission.









As for spilling stuff on a keyboard, once you get all the sticky-ness cleaned up, I recommend letting it sit for ~24hrs to dry before using it. That's what I have done and never had any issues.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Sadly, I traded most of my poker suit mod keys for doubleshot alps keys. Heart and spade to be specific.


What keycaps did you get?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Sadly, I traded most of my poker suit mod keys for doubleshot alps keys. Heart and spade to be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> What keycaps did you get?
Click to expand...

It was a whole set, not sure what pc they came from. But I will let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## magna224

Are they black and thick with an enter shaped like the SIIG Minitouch? Or thin and white? (This is sexual in no way)


----------



## waar

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?22669-set-of-double-shot-ALPs-keys-for-Skull-mod-key-or-Koelsch-mod-key

those exact ones.


----------



## magna224

Whoah thats an awesome set of ALPS caps!


----------



## waar

yeah they're pretty awesome. i haven't had time to add them to my minitouch yet.

got a nice deal for them too


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah they're pretty awesome. i haven't had time to add them to my minitouch yet.
> got a nice deal for them too


Nice alps keycaps waar.. just got my minitouch today and loving it.


----------



## HWI

The enter key, it burns the eyes!

Other than that I like the layout of those keyboards.


----------



## EpicPie

Can anyone suggest me a good 10keyless that uses Cherry MX Reds?


----------



## nderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a good 10keyless that uses Cherry MX Reds?


http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rrab

You can also get it in white and with no labels if preferred.


----------



## HWI

Leopold and CM Storm Quick Fire are your best bets for a tenkeyless with reds. You can also take a look at Noppoo Choc Mini and KBC Poker if you want something a little smaller than tenkeyless, they are both available with red switches.


----------



## /\/uLL

Ugh... Even after a thorough cleaning with distilled water, touchup on the PCB with isopropyl, and ~36hrs to dry it would seem that things are hardly fixed... switch for nine is outright dead and there are still quite a few keys that insist on remaining a bit sticky/sluggish. I know where to order cherry mx switches ala carte, but I don't really fancy soldering stuff on my Filco's PCB with only a hobby grade soldering iron. :|


----------



## albatross_

add me in! Noppoo choch mini with black switches.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/uLL*
> 
> Ugh... Even after a thorough cleaning with distilled water, touchup on the PCB with isopropyl, and ~36hrs to dry it would seem that things are hardly fixed... switch for nine is outright dead and there are still quite a few keys that insist on remaining a bit sticky/sluggish. I know where to order cherry mx switches ala carte, but I don't really fancy soldering stuff on my Filco's PCB with only a hobby grade soldering iron. :|


Really? I tried working the switches a bit while they were submerged and they still work like new as of today.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Nice alps keycaps waar.. just got my minitouch today and loving it.


oh you have no idea how much i love my minitouch! i have two of them lol, hope you like yours!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> add me in! Noppoo choch mini with black switches.


Added.

@jpm: Nice GHSS replica there. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> oh you have no idea how much i love my minitouch! i have two of them lol, hope you like yours!


Thanks Reaper...

@Waar - I want to try to find a blue monteray version of the SIIG minitouch now.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a good 10keyless that uses Cherry MX Reds?


If you don't mind used. http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23769-Noppoo-Choc-Mini-(mx-red)-75-shipped-CONUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Thanks Reaper...
> @Waar - I want to try to find a blue monteray version of the SIIG minitouch now.


I have been wanting to get ahold of one as well. I envy the guy who got all of those that went on ebay for like $10 a piece not too long ago.
I also have obtained a Ortek MCK-84. Its amazing. I will do a review on it since there is really only one other review that I could find online.


----------



## AznRage

Can I get in? If you look at my post on page 455 or 456, you can find my picture of my two das ultimates.


----------



## reaper~

^ Sorry I missed that. Added.


----------



## Skoobs

i would be proud to wear this club in my sig. i own a razer blackwidow ultimate and a das ultimate silent. heres pix of the sexiness:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









and my double soft landing mod:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







however, my trusty blackwidow ultimate is for sale, as i want to get a das ultimate with blues to go with my das ultimate with browns so i can do a comparison review.

its unfortunate, because i hear about a lot of problems with the blackwidow, but mine has none. however, i have no use for all the fancy things it can do, like macros, and backlighting since im trying to become 100% touch typist. (right now i dont have the numbers and symbols down perfectly)


----------



## reaper~

^ Added & welcome aboard.


----------



## spill

I really like the Leo TKL with reds. Ordered both a Filco brown and Leo red at the same time since I hadn't had either switch type before. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably order two of the Leos. I'm sure the browns will break in over time, but the reds feel better to type on for extended periods imo.


----------



## reaper~

^ Some excellent choices there. Added & welcome to the club.


----------



## lightsout

So I like browns. Don't really like blues. Considering a new switch. Blacks never really sounded all that great to me. I like something with some resistance to it. You guys think I would like clears? I would love to feel some blacks,reds clears. Only place I found keyboards on display was best buy which had blues and frys. Which had some sort of alps or something.

Any recommendations?


----------



## waar

well, if you don't like blacks you might not like clears either.


----------



## lightsout

You think? I really have no basis for not liking blacks. Just the description. The stiffness doesn't sound like I would like it. I wish I could test them all, is the razer black widow a good example of blues? Will they all feel just like that?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I like browns. Don't really like blues. Considering a new switch. Blacks never really sounded all that great to me. I like something with some resistance to it. You guys think I would like clears? I would love to feel some blacks,reds clears. Only place I found keyboards on display was best buy which had blues and frys. Which had some sort of alps or something.
> Any recommendations?


After having tried the clear switches, I can honestly say that it isn't for everyone. Souds to me like SIIG MiniTouch might be up your alley. If you wanna try them all thehttp://5k177.com/more/?p=242n drive over to L.A.


----------



## waar

siig minitouch <3


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I like browns. Don't really like blues. Considering a new switch. Blacks never really sounded all that great to me. I like something with some resistance to it. You guys think I would like clears? I would love to feel some blacks,reds clears. Only place I found keyboards on display was best buy which had blues and frys. Which had some sort of alps or something.
> Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> After having tried the clear switches, I can honestly say that it isn't for everyone. Souds to me like SIIG MiniTouch might be up your alley. If you wanna try them all thehttp://5k177.com/more/?p=242n drive over to L.A.
Click to expand...

I'm not a huge fan of the old school look of the old keyboards. Just curious why you say U may like that one? The switches?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the old school look of the old keyboards. Just curious why you say U may like that one? The switches?


Well, you mentioned that you'd like something with some resistance to it. Red switch, to me is very light and offers no resistance whatsoever. Clears is the opposite which offers too much resistance. I find it tiring when typing on clears.

It's all very subjective though. You'll just have to try them out for yourself.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the old school look of the old keyboards. Just curious why you say U may like that one? The switches?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you mentioned that you'd like something with some resistance to it. Red switch, to me is very light and offers no resistance whatsoever. Clears is the opposite which offers too much resistance. I find it tiring when typing on clears.
> 
> It's all very subjective though. You'll just have to try them out for yourself.
Click to expand...

Just to get an idea of what all the terms mean and what not. Where would you rank browns? In between the two? (red and clear)


----------



## waar

i've heard people call clears more tactical stiff browns.

reds are definitely lighter than browns tho.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just to get an idea of what all the terms mean and what not. Where would you rank browns? In between the two? (red and clear)


First, red switch is linear and offers no tactility when pressed so it's better if you were to compare tactile switch with another tactile switch (that would be blue, brown and clear). Also as waar stated above, reds are diffinitely lighter than browns.


----------



## csm725

In my opinion, Reds are really over-hyped. I love my Browns with PBT keys.


----------



## csm725

In my opinion, Reds are really over-hyped. I love my Browns with PBT keys.

Edit - I only pressed submit once...


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> If you don't mind used. http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23769-Noppoo-Choc-Mini-(mx-red)-75-shipped-CONUS.
> I have been wanting to get ahold of one as well. I envy the guy who got all of those that went on ebay for like $10 a piece not too long ago.
> I also have obtained a Ortek MCK-84. Its amazing. I will do a review on it since there is really only one other review that I could find online.


I saw that you picked that up and was interested in it also since it has ***kas in it, , makes me want to find a flico zero now.


----------



## waar

like reaper said, get yourself one of these


----------



## csm725

How are the Group Buy 3 (1?) keys compared to engraved PBT? Tator says he likes PBT more... I want to try out both.


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks guys, reps coming. I think if I buy another I'll just stick with browns. I think I like the tactile feel. Which I believe is the little bump you feel.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks guys, reps coming. I think if I buy another I'll just stick with browns. I think I like the tactile feel. Which I believe is the little bump you feel.


Might want to think maybe ergo clears if you like the tactile bump and want a little more weight than your browns.

The hard thing about ergo clears is you have to mod the board since its basically a brown spring with a clear stem. I defintely liked it better than the clears i had and something different than my browns which I wanted something a little more tactile and a litte more actuation force needed.


----------



## Kick

I've used both the reds and clears on my KBC Poker and liked the clears so much I went and bought a white leopold with clears.

In my opinion, the Poker PCB mounted clears ( I did them myself ) were a lot stiffer and had a more tactile bump that the leopold ( plate mounted ).

I'm not sure if the way the switches are mounted on the board makes a difference or if the supplier of my clear switches/springs provided something different.

I do prefer the clears on my pokers in comparison to the leopold. Before the clears, I've typed on reds and found them too light, although I still liked them. I just prefer the tactile bump of the clears.

I haven't typed on anything for an extended time,yet. This post is probably the most I have so far. I do feel some fatigue, but I'll just blame that on the way I am sitting and the way my wrists are angled.

All in all, I recommend the clears because of that tactility. In terms of noise, the leopold is quieter...both were o ring modded btw


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spill*
> 
> I really like the Leo TKL with reds. Ordered both a Filco brown and Leo red at the same time since I hadn't had either switch type before. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably order two of the Leos. I'm sure the browns will break in over time, but the reds feel better to type on for extended periods imo.
> [/URL][/quote
> 
> Reds for typing, interesting. I like my blacks for that, so i suppose they could be ok seeing as how they're both linear.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks guys, reps coming. I think if I buy another I'll just stick with browns. I think I like the tactile feel. Which I believe is the little bump you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to think maybe ergo clears if you like the tactile bump and want a little more weight than your browns.
> 
> The hard thing about ergo clears is you have to mod the board since its basically a brown spring with a clear stem. I defintely liked it better than the clears i had and something different than my browns which I wanted something a little more tactile and a litte more actuation force needed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick*
> 
> I've used both the reds and clears on my KBC Poker and liked the clears so much I went and bought a white leopold with clears.
> 
> In my opinion, the Poker PCB mounted clears ( I did them myself ) were a lot stiffer and had a more tactile bump that the leopold ( plate mounted ).
> 
> I'm not sure if the way the switches are mounted on the board makes a difference or if the supplier of my clear switches/springs provided something different.
> 
> I do prefer the clears on my pokers in comparison to the leopold. Before the clears, I've typed on reds and found them too light, although I still liked them. I just prefer the tactile bump of the clears.
> 
> I haven't typed on anything for an extended time,yet. This post is probably the most I have so far. I do feel some fatigue, but I'll just blame that on the way I am sitting and the way my wrists are angled.
> 
> All in all, I recommend the clears because of that tactility. In terms of noise, the leopold is quieter...both were o ring modded btw


Thanks for the info guys. I'm not at the buying stage just yet, I just got this board but with my small keyboard drawer on my desk I'm thinking tenkeyless would have been the better choice.


----------



## sotorious

Looks like mechanical keyboards are becoming more common, i now see the razer ones in bestbuy.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

My first semi-custom mechanical KB arrived from WASD Keyboards, Cherry MX Blues with O-Ring Mod, All i can say is wow, leaves my old Lycosa in the dust. Never going back to the old rubber domes thats for sure!


----------



## HWI

I like the simple black on black, looks good.


----------



## Qu1cK

Where I can get those keys? I fell in love


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK*
> 
> Where I can get those keys? I fell in love


Here's the website you can order the keycaps from if thats what you mean, they ship worldwide and it is very fast, took 5 days from the day I ordered to my doorstep in NZ.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


----------



## TheOddOne

Sign me up, sorry my old iphone's camera isn't good enough


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

I have to dig out my other mech boards but anyway here is my Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1, add me please


----------



## EpicPie

I noticed some people have the o-ring mod done to their keyboards, how does it effect performance vs using your keyboard without o-ring mod?


----------



## gonX

I haven't actually done it myself, but from what I can gather it makes typing more comfortable if you bottom out a lot.


----------



## squarebox

My newest Filco:


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> My first semi-custom mechanical KB arrived from WASD Keyboards, Cherry MX Blues with O-Ring Mod, All i can say is wow, leaves my old Lycosa in the dust. Never going back to the old rubber domes thats for sure!


Added & welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sign me up, sorry my old iphone's camera isn't good enough


Pic looks fine. Added.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terr0rt0telc0*
> 
> I have to dig out my other mech boards but anyway here is my Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1, add me please


Added & dig 'em out. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> My newest Filco


Nice color scheme. Reminds me of my RF.









Oh and you should use GH avatar here. It confuses me when I see the same username with different avatar.









^ Thanks!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I noticed some people have the o-ring mod done to their keyboards, how does it effect performance vs using your keyboard without o-ring mod?


I bottom out pretty much every keystroke, so for me it made it quieter and also softened up the landing some. I personally prefer it with the o-rings.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I haven't actually done it myself, but from what I can gather it makes typing more comfortable if you bottom out a lot.


Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

The O-Ring mod is definately worthwhile in my opinion, all I get now is the clicky clicky without the clacky clacky, I also ordered a SS 6GV2 and its waiting for me at home, can't wait to have a play on MX Blacks for gaming









I'll be looking to grab a Tenkeyless MX brown Leopold at some stage too, I never thought keyboards would be so addictive!


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I bottom out pretty much every keystroke, so for me it made it quieter and also softened up the landing some. I personally prefer it with the o-rings.


@HWI - Did you get the o-rings from WASD and did you go with the 50A or the new 40A orings? trying to decide which ones to try now.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I bottom out pretty much every keystroke, so for me it made it quieter and also softened up the landing some. I personally prefer it with the o-rings.
> 
> 
> 
> @HWI - Did you get the o-rings from WASD and did you go with the 50A or the new 40A orings? trying to decide which ones to try now.
Click to expand...

I got them from WASD, they only had one kind when I ordered.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> My newest Filco:










What model is that? I want one







(if they make them with the British layout.)


----------



## godofdeath

$85 good for a filco mj2 full black????????//


----------



## waar

Yup. I had my mj1 tenkeyless for sale for 85 shipped


----------



## waar

Black switches are an acquired taste so might be hard to find somebody.


----------



## cryohellinc

Hello guys, Joining the club with my new Steel Series 6Gv2. amazing keyboard. :>


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice board. Added and welcome aboard.


----------



## csm725

Reaper, are we still unclear regarding that backlit Poker-type board? iMav said he would have a GB up, but something got delayed, right?


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, I believe KBC delays it. Shoot imsto a PM, he may have some idea what's going on. I still want one though.


----------



## squarebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What model is that? I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if they make them with the British layout.)


It's called the Filco Yellow Limited Edition.
I've only seen ANSI so far...


----------



## EpicPie

I want a backlit 10-keyless.


----------



## csm725

Don't we all


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Don't we all


Nah, only me.


----------



## torrel

I have two mechanical keyboards, the first being a Filco Majestouch 2 (Blue Switch) which has been nothing but great, as long as you are alone.
The second is a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless (Brown Switch) which I bought mostly for fun and to try out the brown switches.

The keyboards are obviously very similar, both have Scandinavian layout... and my desk looks like ****. Other than that I use Steelseries XAI, and the monitor is a NEC EX231W-BK


.


----------



## Alex9106

Im looking at getting a mechanical keyboard soon but before i do i want to know what is the quietest of the switches.

Thanks


----------



## reaper~

^ That would be Cherry MX Black and if you still worry about the noise then get some o-rings from WASD. They help dampen the noise when you bottoming out the keycaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torrel*
> 
> I have two mechanical keyboards, the first being a Filco Majestouch 2 (Blue Switch) which has been nothing but great, as long as you are alone.
> The second is a Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless (Brown Switch) which I bought mostly for fun and to try out the brown switches.


Added.


----------



## godofdeath

^ that since the amount of force needed for the switch, you probably bottom out less and make less sound


----------



## maz0r

Finally got my O rings, and a few new keycaps (still waiting on some of my new keys from fleabay),

The O'rings have made such a massive difference, I'm tempted to buy a second keyboard for use at work.


----------



## lightsout

I think you did the pic wrong. Its an attachment to be downloaded.


----------



## maz0r

fixed it, thanks for the heads up


----------



## NinetyOne

Can anyone tell me what keyboard this is? I'm being told it's a kbc poker of some kind, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## magna224

Thats because it is not released. It is made by KBC, I think either geekhack or deskthority had a thread on it. You may want to go check if you are really that interested.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> $85 good for a filco mj2 full black????????//


That's an amazing price. My MJ2 tenkeyless was £95 delivered.


----------



## NinetyOne

http://kbtalking.cool3c.com/article/51000

Yeah just found the thread, doesn't look like it's by kbc though. KBTalking it looks like.


----------



## reaper~

^ There will be a group buy by iMav (GH's admin) once it's ready and should he decide not to do one, I'm sure other members will start one since there's a lot of interests for this board (myself included). So stay tuned.


----------



## maz0r

reaper~ i know i'm being pedantic but my is actually a Filco Majestouch 2 TKL


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for letting me know. Fixed.









Also you might wanna share what type of switch it has.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Thanks for letting me know. Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you might wanna share what type of switch it has.


My Filco Majestouch 2 is - UK ISO with Cherry MX Brown, modded with WASD O'rings (for £10 delivered they make a massive difference!)

As a side note buying a mechanical keyboard for home/gaming/writing was a mistake. Now I have one at home, i need one for work, and IT finally got back to me to confirm that I can toss out the Fujitsu crap and start using my own keyboard... now I just need the wallet depleting season to pass so i can order something..... damn you St. Nick!


----------



## Skoobs

the orings are less than 10 dollars per bag of 125 if you order from mcmaster-carr or similar.

i order from mcmaster-carr and i buy part number 2418T114

you can use the sizes of those to pick a different hardness or thickness or something. personally, their site drives me nuts. its straight ******ed.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Das Ultimate S Silent model.. sorry for the bad quality, only cam I have.

Please add me to the club.

I got the blank keys because I type on dvorak, have been for over a year now and I type at 70WPM.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Elvandar

Absolutely love my new Cherry MX Red Ducky Shining that I ordered through Qtan straight from Singapore!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Absolutely love my new Cherry MX Red Ducky Shining that I ordered through Qtan straight from Singapore!


Nice! I'm waiting for a tenkeyless version to come out.

Added.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Absolutely love my new Cherry MX Red Ducky Shining that I ordered through Qtan straight from Singapore!


Do the geforce logos on your gpu's light up?


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So the geforce logos on your gpu's light up?


Yes, they do light up on the gtx 590. I have 2 of them.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So the geforce logos on your gpu's light up?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do light up on the gtx 590. I have 2 of them.
Click to expand...

Nice, looks sweet!

And I meant to say "Do" not "So" sorry


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> Das Ultimate S Silent model.. sorry for the bad quality, only cam I have.
> Please add me to the club.
> I got the blank keys because I type on dvorak, have been for over a year now and I type at 70WPM.


DVORAK > QWERTY


----------



## takt

Add me please!









Browns


Blues


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takt*


Nice pic and keyboard bro


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takt*
> 
> Add me please!


Added.


----------



## jpm804

Realforce 87U variable with blue keycaps + blue clickclack key:










Other keycaps I got in the other day:


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Realforce 87U variable with blue keycaps + blue clickclack key:


*_* looks awesome, like all of your keyboards


----------



## /\/uLL

I would love to be added to the spreadsheet as a proud mechanical keyboard advocate. Here's a picture of my poor, beloved Filco Majestouch 87-key "Otaku" model after I managed to spill 10oz of hot chocolate into it while wasted and then in a somewhat panicked stupor ripped it apart like a caveman in a disastrous attempt to disassemble and clean it on the spot:


I've finally got it alive and working again, but there's some serious damage to the housing, I cracked a big chunk out of the side of a keycap, and the switch for '9' is completely dead as a result of prying off the upper housing with a screwdriver before even removing the fastening screw...







For a few days I tried to tell myself it was Filco's fault for completely concealing the entire screw/mounting point on the underside of the board with some heavy duty "Do not remove." sticker, but if I'd have left it soaked until sober the next day I'm sure I wouldn't have just pry the housing up until the plastic mount point for the center screw broke off.

Here's a few pictures from earlier days while it's still pristine:


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/uLL*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Here's a few pictures from earlier days while it's still pristine:


Ghetto monitor stand dood









Trying to find my camera before taking pics of my Filco Ninja


----------



## Boyboyd

Weird thing here. I can almost see through my RT and X keys now. They're blanks i put on after i got my board. I can see the + of the keyswitch underneath them


----------



## csm725

Can a picture capture it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Only just


----------



## lightsout

Just ordered a Noppoo Choc Mini from qtan! I'm addicted!!!!!


----------



## csm725

Boyd - I posted but apparently it didn't go through (thanks OCN) but I've never seen or heard of see through caps. If you want a Ninja set at cost PM me








Erm, looking it up, it seems your keys' layer of clearcoat wore off and the ABS plastic of the cap is beginning to go. I would take this as a hint that you should buy PBT keys


----------



## lightsout

Stupid ebay, I hate buying from there. I guess I hit buy it now twice or something. I paid for one keyboard. And now I have a second in my cart. It says its awaiting payment. And that I "won" it. But it was a buy it now item. I can't remove it from my cart. I contacted qtan and hopefully he just cancels it. I did order one board from him so hopefully its not a big deal. Ebay told me to contact him as well so we shall see.


----------



## csm725

Qtan is a nice guy and I will PayPal you $10 if he doesn't cancel it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Qtan is a nice guy and I will PayPal you $10 if he doesn't cancel it


Deal







I'm sure he will, ebay just irritates me.

Edit, yes Qtan did take care of me. +rep for him


----------



## Citra

In.











A nice Professional S Silent.


----------



## csm725

Nice is subjective








How do you like it?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/uLL*
> 
> I would love to be added to the spreadsheet as a proud mechanical keyboard advocate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> In.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice Professional S Silent.


Both of you are added.


----------



## MLJS54

Back to my 2009 setup. Filco TKL Blacks + MS 1.1


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*


I want the team liquid key. Where did you order this from and allow me throw my wallet at them.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceAzn_Zen*
> 
> I want the team liquid key. Where did you order this from and allow me throw my wallet at them.


There is a group buy over at Geekhack but I believe it's now closed (link). Your best bet is to start a thread in their Classifieds section to see if anyone would be willing to let go of the extra ones.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceAzn_Zen*
> 
> I want the team liquid key. Where did you order this from and allow me throw my wallet at them.


This was also going to be a one time run since Team Liquid only allowed to make this one batch and that is it...like reaper said your best chance is to buy one off someone who participated in the GB.

My team liquid mini squad =P


----------



## waar

I had 2 Team Liquid keycaps.

Gave one to Colin.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I had 2 Team Liquid keycaps.
> Gave one to Colin.


How nice of you.


----------



## MrSleepin

picked up a mechanical packard bell keyboard at a thrift store today for $2.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> This was also going to be a one time run since Team Liquid only allowed to make this one batch and that is it...like reaper said your best chance is to buy one off someone who participated in the GB.
> My team liquid mini squad =P


you wouldn't consider letting go one of those would you?


----------



## nickleung

i wanna join in~

get back home and upload pic then~


----------



## waar

Sometimes, we all want a joint.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I hope that doesn't mean what I think it does...







Also, I took a photo yesterday that will accompany the one of my Ducky Shine when I get it in a few months. It may actually please Ripster, not that I was ever in the business of posting what appealed to him.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> How nice of you.


Congratulations on making editor btw, you really deserve it seeing as how well you keep this thread updated.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Congratulations on making editor btw, you really deserve it seeing as how well you keep this thread updated.


Heh, thanks! I now face a bigger challenge, that Mechanical Keyboard Guide.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Congratulations on making editor btw, you really deserve it seeing as how well you keep this thread updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, thanks! I now face a bigger challenge, that Mechanical Keyboard Guide.
Click to expand...

Yeah, have fun with that, it needs a lot of changes and additions. lol


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

http://imgur.com/D3SGV


Finally have a picture to post.

Add me in.


----------



## HWI

Who's signatures are on your mouse pads there?


----------



## Skylit

Is that the allsop widescreen mousepad?

http://www.allsop.com/mousepads-and-wrist-rests/widescreen-mouse-pad-black

If so, how's the friction? I'm looking for a solid color pad that can match my raindrop XL (High resistance) =x


----------



## intex

Sup Mech Board Club! I seek entrance







:
i have a das model s professional with cherry mx blue switches


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Who's signatures are on your mouse pads there?


anyone and everyone you can think of who was at MLG Orlando that is a professional SC2 player. Players like Boxer, MarineKing, TSLAlive, Polt, Whitera, Huk, Idra, Incontrol, TLO, Tyler, I could go on.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Is that the allsop widescreen mousepad?
> http://www.allsop.com/mousepads-and-wrist-rests/widescreen-mouse-pad-black
> If so, how's the friction? I'm looking for a solid color pad that can match my raindrop XL (High resistance) =x


They do their job for as much as they are priced at. I wouldn't say they are bad but I would suggest them to someone who is looking for a decent mouse pad as a back up or a 2nd choice. They are a bit thin compared to my razer mousepad but that comes with the price.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceAzn_Zen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Who's signatures are on your mouse pads there?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone and everyone you can think of who was at MLG Orlando that is a professional SC2 player. Players like Boxer, MarineKing, TSLAlive, Polt, Whitera, Huk, Idra, Incontrol, TLO, Tyler, I could go on.
Click to expand...

I really should have gone to that, I am only 1hr outside of Orlando.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I really should have gone to that, I am only 1hr outside of Orlando.


I'm in the tampa region and I use to play Halo 1 and 2 professionally so I am use to going to them.


----------



## wongster

CM Storm with Starcraft 2 keys, WASD blanks, and stock Leopold keys:



I taped over the flame logo next to the esc key using black electrical tape, it's subtle and I think the board looks nicer.

I've changed all the keys over to PBT engraved keys now though, really like the rough texture of PBT.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongster*
> 
> I taped over the flame logo next to the esc key using black electrical tape, it's subtle and I think the board looks nicer.


That's a good idea, I may have to do that, I never much liked that flame logo next tot the esc key.
Did you use electrical tape or what?


----------



## wongster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That's a good idea, I may have to do that, I never much liked that flame logo next tot the esc key.
> Did you use electrical tape or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongster*
> 
> I taped over the flame logo next to the esc key using *black electrical tape*, it's subtle and I think the board looks nicer.


----------



## HWI

/facepalm

lol sorry, if you notice my post trend I hadn't slept in well over 24hrs, so I blame it on lack of sleep. haha


----------



## SmartedPAnda

The club's default signature on the 1st page isn't working, just a heads up, I did a HTML version.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda*
> 
> The club's default signature on the 1st page isn't working, just a heads up, I did a HTML version.


Yah I had to do the code manually to get mine to work.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intex*
> 
> Sup Mech Board Club! I seek entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Entrance granted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongster*
> 
> CM Storm with Starcraft 2 keys, WASD blanks, and stock Leopold keys.


Added.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I had to do the code manually to get mine to work.


Likewise

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B]I <3[/B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club] Mechanical Keyboard[/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## infamouskid

just got my cmstorm quickfire rapid... and my god that was super fast shipping.
i ordered from pchome on the 22nd at 4 am and it arrived today on the 25th at 5pm!?!??! *** that is faster then domestic shipping services here.
and this came from taiwan! anyways add me up.


----------



## boost

just got my first Mech KB. Ducky 1087 TKL with MX Browns.

add me to the club!!

crappy pic


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceAzn_Zen*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/D3SGV
> 
> Finally have a picture to post.
> Add me in.


don't forget to add me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

According to Google Geekhack may harm my computer.


----------



## godofdeath

yep geekhack the keyboard porn site


----------



## ripster

Geekhack won't harm your computer but probably will harm your brain. And DEFINITELY your wallet.

How come the BB SW doesn't allow my to attach pics from my OCN Pic Album drag and drop style?


----------



## csm725

RTE FTW








BB is pretty barebones, RTE is nicer but no smiley support.


----------



## elzhi

my first (and probably last) mech kb

Topre Realforce 105UB


----------



## Noteleet

My little tenkeyless with Reds.


----------



## reaper~

^ All are added.


----------



## magna224

Hey reaper I am in need of an update







. I got rid of my cherry G80-8200s and model M and bought an Ortek MCK-84, SIIG Minitouch, TG3 BL82, and Noppoo Choc Mini since my last update. They are all in the picture of my sig rig. Some of them I have had for months just haven't had an update here lol.


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and the picture is fine.


----------



## Sainesk

I let a visiting relative on my computer today, had a board with cherry blacks plugged in,
came up to me and said "your keyboard feels broken"









good thing I have a few bad dome boards (2KRO, whatisthisIdon'teven...) around that I have nothing better to do then to set on fire or let them use it...


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I let a visiting relative on my computer today, had a board with cherry blacks plugged in,
> came up to me and said "your keyboard feels broken"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I have a few bad dome boards (2KRO, whatisthisIdon'teven...) around that I have nothing better to do then to set on fire or let them use it...


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Done.


Thank you.


----------



## Indefinite89

Just a quick question as I've done some reading and I'm still a little confused. I'd like to purchase a mechanical keyboard for use at work. Strictly typing no gaming. I'm looking comfort wise? Would Browns be best for this? Also, it will most likely be a Filco Majestouch-2. Thanks.


----------



## magna224

It depends on your personal sense of feel there really is no best switch. It will most likely take some trial and error to find which switch you prefer.


----------



## Kevlo

I would like to join:
I have a Razor BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard.


----------



## waar

stock photos don't count.

well, today was pretty awesome. i came home to a present from my secret santa. (ive been on this sneaker collectors website for almost 10 years now, and these last 3 years we've ran a secret santa thing for whomever wanted to join.. funny enough, the guy i got last year as an elf.. was my secret santa this year.)










i was totally not expecting it since our budget was 30-45 dollars. i just put up the link as a joke because we had to ask for one specific thing in the questionnaire.

next year ill ask for a better camera and lights, promise.


----------



## lightsout

Thats sweet what kind of board is that?


----------



## waar

leopold


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> leopold


Wow you scored, that thing looks pretty sweet. Whats the one above it? Poker?


----------



## waar

yeah, poker with a half assed cherry doubleshot set since i dont have a moogle kit to finish it off lol


----------



## AV98911

http://i40.tinypic.com/23tteo.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2i90dbq.jpg

add me


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I would like to join:
> I have a Razor BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard.


We need the actual picture(s) of your keyboard and not the stock photo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> stock photos don't count.
> well, today was pretty awesome. i came home to a present from my secret santa. (ive been on this sneaker collectors website for almost 10 years now, and these last 3 years we've ran a secret santa thing for whomever wanted to join.. funny enough, the guy i got last year as an elf.. was my secret santa this year.)
> i was totally not expecting it since our budget was 30-45 dollars. i just put up the link as a joke because we had to ask for one specific thing in the questionnaire.
> next year ill ask for a better camera and lights, promise.


Man, I wish I get something like that for Christmas.







Anyway, please don't forget to update your post to include the new "present".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AV98911*
> 
> add me


Added.


----------



## waar

oh wow, i didn't even notice i hit 1000 posts


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks and congrats on your 1k posts.


----------



## thecharrr

Thread needs more model M love


----------



## reaper~

^ Definitely. Added.


----------



## thecharrr

Got it for $2.50 with a mouse just as old at a secondhand store, it's amazing


----------



## magna224

Whenever I see pics of Model Ms it makes me miss mine but deep down inside I know I would never use it, I just want it. It is more of a decoration to me, a piece of history, that at one time was at the top of its class and has long since been forgotten and replaced. People talk about how the Model M looks ugly and for purely aesthetic reasons reject it. Yet at one time it was the keyboard that everyone thought looked aesthetically appealing. It was that new, cool, stylish thing that everyone wanted. Society got bored with it an decided that curves and slim are the new cool thing. The same thing with cars. It annoys me when people look at an old cars and say, "Ew, look at that ugly boxy looking thing." when they fail to realize that at one time that was the car everyone dreamed of having for its style. Society changes its idea of what is stylish and everyone follows the curve and completely rejects anything else besides what is currently deemed stylish. Most people can't look past what society deems as beautiful and see for themselves that many things have an unseen elegance to them even if they go against the grain. But anyways quality and performance are better than looks any day.









Enjoy your miniRant by Magna.


----------



## Kreeker

In terms of build quality, how does WASD V1 Custom compare to the Filco majestouch 2?


----------



## csm725

Basically equal.


----------



## EM2J

just got my black widow ultimate bf3 edition today. Love it to death. I can't get enough of it. MUST TYPE MORE!!!!


----------



## waar

pictures!


----------



## chewdude

Ok can I play?


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## darkfire32

Just got my IBM Model M today. #1391401 from 93 from the 'bay. Looked at the PS/2 interface and there were a couple of pins missing, does anyone know if that will affect the function of the keyboard. Also, its pretty dirty looking, what do I use to clean it (already using TP and isopropyl alcohol). 

Sorry for crappy webcam photos


----------



## konoii

My Deck 82 - Ice arrived today. Got it to replace my Deck Legend for I can have more room on my desktop =D


----------



## waar

if only that came in a better font and different switches (brown to be exact) i'd be all over it









sig check!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfire32*
> 
> Just got my IBM Model M today. #1391401 from 93 from the 'bay. Looked at the PS/2 interface and there were a couple of pins missing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> My Deck 82 - Ice arrived today. Got it to replace my Deck Legend for I can have more room on my desktop =D


Both of you are added.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> if only that came in a better font and different switches (brown to be exact) i'd be all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sig check!


I'm with you. I don't mind the font, but the switches are too heavy for me. If it had browns or reds I would buy one.


----------



## Krame

Just got my CM Storm Quckfire in reds today. Love everything about it except the keycaps. I like the tenkeyless form factor and I like the red switches a lot more than I thought i would. I love the super light smooth feel of them. I'll get more pics once I switch my white keycaps on it.


----------



## spill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Quckfire in reds today. Love everything about it except the keycaps. I like the tenkeyless form factor and I like the red switches a lot more than I thought i would. I love the super light smooth feel of them. I'll get more pics once I switch my white keycaps on it.


Good pics on of a very nice looking board. Not sure how long it would take before I took the case top off and repainted it to remove the gratuitous logos, but it looks sharp.

Also, now noticing that this board has a dedicated Fn key (!), I may have to go ahead and order one for myself. That's pure win over a stupid "menu" key any day of the week.


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spill*
> 
> Good pics on of a very nice looking board. Not sure how long it would take before I took the case top off and repainted it to remove the gratuitous logos, but it looks sharp.
> Also, now noticing that this board has a dedicated Fn key (!), I may have to go ahead and order one for myself. That's pure win over a stupid "menu" key any day of the week.


Thanks, I love this board. The logos kinda bother me too. I taped the flame by the esc key though and now it doesn't look so bad with just the one logo.

Changed keycaps:


----------



## lightsout

Looks sick, are those wasd keys?


----------



## Krame

Yup, WASD keycaps from my WASD board. Sort of temporary until I get some white engraved PBT keycaps for it.


----------



## lightsout

Looks good. I like the gray lettering on the white ease keys.


----------



## Tatakai All

Can I get an update? I just bought a Shine (blues).

EDIT: Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Leifish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Quckfire in reds today. Love everything about it except the keycaps. I like the tenkeyless form factor and I like the red switches a lot more than I thought i would. I love the super light smooth feel of them. I'll get more pics once I switch my white keycaps on it.


Dude, how did you get one?

When are they supposed to be released? Waiting since day 1, haha.


----------



## csm725

You can have mine with a broken left Alt switch for $110 shipped


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leifish*
> 
> Dude, how did you get one?
> 
> When are they supposed to be released? Waiting since day 1, haha.


They've been available in Asia for quite a while.


----------



## Krame

Yup. Got it straight from Taiwan. From pchome.com.tw. $113 shipped, got it in 3 days too lol.


----------



## waar

will be removing my realforce from my list.. to hopefully add an 87U in the near future


----------



## Krame

I wanna try out a topre. Are they similar to any cherry switch like reds?


----------



## waar

yeah, reds would be the closest.

although i like typing on a topre more than cherry reds.


----------



## mothow

I have the Razer BlackWidow and the Rosewill RK9000 with cherry blue switches.I should of went with the browns but the Blues are fine.Just a little loud for night time.But i like the feel.Im looking to get a KB with Browns soon

Gaming
Blackwidow owner(cherry Blue)
Everyday use
Rosewill RK9000(cherry Blue)


----------



## waar

^ pictures!

and even though i got rid of my topre.. i have a ricercar spos on the way now


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfire32*
> 
> Looked at the PS/2 interface and there were a couple of pins missing, does anyone know if that will affect the function of the keyboard.


I believe that's normal.

Not sure if I posted this but got my awesome face key!


----------



## Hatsuharu

My contribution to the thread...

Filco MJ2 - Browns
- Red Esc
- Portal Function Keys
- Starcraft 2 keys (Print Screen/Scroll Lock/Pause-Break... Win Keys)
- Lavender WASD
- RGB Ctrl-Alt-Shift
- Pink Arrow Keys

It's a work in progress, but for now it's at a point where I am content with the keycaps I have.


----------



## mothow

as soon as my phone gets back from beening repaired i can post pics.I dont have a camera atm.Already posted pics of the BlackWidow a while back.How much was the ricercar spos?Thats a badass KB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ^ pictures!
> 
> and even though i got rid of my topre.. i have a ricercar spos on the way now


----------



## waar

130 shipped


----------



## connectwise

How much should one of the topre keyboards be priced online/2nd hand? I'd like to get one of the uniweight topre keyboards in without numpad form. Not sure how much I should budget my funds for one. Thanks.


----------



## waar

depends on weight.

but most likely, 30 dollars cheaper than original price.. so, 310ish

you can find 86U for a lot cheaper, but all the cool kids want 87U.

i sold my variable weight for 205 shipped to canada.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Quckfire in reds today. Love everything about it except the keycaps. I like the tenkeyless form factor and I like the red switches a lot more than I thought i would. I love the super light smooth feel of them. I'll get more pics once I switch my white keycaps on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatsuharu*
> 
> My contribution to the thread...
> Filco MJ2 - Browns


Both are added.


----------



## finger00

Got a regular BlackWidow. Sign me up


----------



## reaper~

^ You're signed up.


----------



## Krame

Plasti-Dip'd my CM Storm Quickfire


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Plasti-Dip'd my CM Storm Quickfire


What did you use to get the logos off of your Quickfire?


----------



## Nioxic

Here's mine.

Steelseries 6v2



http://imgur.com/c2ntq


----------



## Krame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> What did you use to get the logos off of your Quickfire?


Plasti-dip. Its a spray on rubber coating.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> Plasti-dip. Its a spray on rubber coating.


Thanks, That looks awesome!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Just put o-rings on each key under my BWU Stealth Edition [Browns] and wow.... so much quieter. I obviously tend to bottom out so this quick mod was freaking awesome.

Sub $10 mod / upgrade ftw









I will admit though, taking off the spacebar proved to be interesting, as well as all the other keys with stabilizers.


----------



## Awhoon

Leopold with Red Switches "Otaku"


Edit: I got 40a O-rings on all the keys now!


----------



## lightsout

What is otaku anyways? Blank keys?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What is otaku anyways? Blank keys?


Yes.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What is otaku anyways? Blank keys?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Thanks always wondered that.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awhoon*
> 
> Leopold with Red Switches "Otaku"
> 
> Edit: I got 40a O-rings on all the keys now!


Added. Those o-rings are awesome. I got some on my Ducky 1087xm.

Got some new Cherry DS keycaps today... thought I try them on the Poker.


----------



## waar

i hope he does a round 3, those look awesome. wouldn't mind another set









and i really need a left shift lol


----------



## csm725

Reaper, no luck in finding a Caps lock yet?


----------



## reaper~

^ I found it! I'll put it on and update the pic shortly.


----------



## csm725

Oh so guys! Enticing news! I will most likely be getting my CM Storm converted to Ergo Clears over the summer!


----------



## reaper~

Nice! Please don't forget to post your impression of ergo clears. That's one switch that I still haven't tried.


----------



## csm725

Of course I won't forget. BTW just PM Clickey on GH and use one of your least favorite Brown/Red/Blue boards, and hopefully he can sort it out for you.








Curiously, why did you choose MX Blacks for the backlit Poker GB?


----------



## reaper~

Don't you know that MX black is one of my favorite switches?







But yeah, linear switches ftw!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> But yeah, linear switches ftw!


Indeed, but only MX Reds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Don't you know that MX black is one of my favorite switches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, linear switches ftw!


FTL!!


----------



## csm725

LINEAR FTL
Me and Tator are right. Tactile FTW


----------



## lightsout

woot tactile!! I'm with you.


----------



## magna224

Can't we all just get along?







My favorite switches are White ALPS and MX Black.


----------



## connectwise

Next civil war in American will between the linear vs the tactile.


----------



## csm725

My troops will lead the war!
TAC-TILE
TAC-TILE
TAC-TILE


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Added. Those o-rings are awesome. I got some on my Ducky 1087xm.
> 
> Got some new Cherry DS keycaps today... thought I try them on the Poker.


=O how did I not see that group buy?!

I know it's over, but got a link?


----------



## reaper~

Webwit should thank me for this. lol

http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=568

Since we're boosting the registration rate over there.


----------



## csm725

Hmmm. Spacebar there looks like a white Filco one.... am I right or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Geekhack won't harm your computer but probably will harm your brain. And DEFINITELY your wallet.
> How come the BB SW doesn't allow my to attach pics from my OCN Pic Album drag and drop style?


i want that keycap lol...gotta find one for sale.

So im using the Adesso Mechanical blue switches, and i want a new keyboard and try out Red switches.
Im thinkin of getting this, then possibly getting a white blank keycap set lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Noppoo-PRO-Mechanical-Gaming-keyboard-Cherry-MX-Red-NKRO-PBT-Caps-/290635703817?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item43ab3ce609


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Added. Those o-rings are awesome. I got some on my Ducky 1087xm.
> 
> Got some new Cherry DS keycaps today... thought I try them on the Poker.


Really like that, looks way better than the standard poker imo.


----------



## waar

anything looks better than the standard poker lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hmmm. Spacebar there looks like a white Filco one.... am I right or are my eyes deceiving me?


Your eyes are deceiving you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Really like that, looks way better than the standard poker imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> anything looks better than the standard poker lol


^


----------



## waar

the white space bar from the moogle kits are noticeable whiter tho.

and i finally got a left shift







(well a whole used set lol)

at least to hold me over until round 3 comes around


----------



## csm725

My Poker keys' printing wore off after a week of normal use.
On the other hand I am excited for when I visit Cali so I can get my CM Storm made into Ergo Clears and have Left Alt fixed. I also have an idea for Clickey to PlastiDip it too at extra cost, lolz. I'm so lazy


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> My Poker keys' printing wore off after a week of normal use.


Pics!!

I suspect those keys are uncoated (unlike Filcos which are UV/Hardcoated).


----------



## csm725

Sorry, no pics as I sold the board








But the G key and Ctrl key were pretty substantially worn off after a week or so. Damn pad printing. I did not see any coating on the underside of the keys on my Poker.


----------



## waar

I had my stock poker keys for awhile and I saw no fading on any of the keycaps.


----------



## csm725

Very weird. Mine began wearing off after a week. I purchased it in mid-June.


----------



## waar

Maybe you got a dud.

Now my poker is sitting pretty with cherry corp black double shots.


----------



## jamor

Has anyone here moved on to wireless mechanical keyboards or are you guys all wired?


----------



## csm725

Wired. No point in a wireless keyboard.
Wireless mouse, I understand.
Also the only wireless mech ever available was the Xarmor U9W, and AFAIk Phaedrus reviewed and then sold it.

@waar - I like reaper's Poker with Cherry beige 2shots


----------



## jamor

No point in a wireless keyboard? That's not true.

When your desktop is in a living room setting because sometimes you use your 50" Panasonic Plasma as a monitor, a wireless keyboard is crucial.


----------



## csm725

Well sadly there is literally no selection in terms of wireless mechanicals.
I didn't mean to troll, just that for me there is no need for a wireless board, and that will be the case for most of the members here....
You're out of luck.


----------



## waar

There is a new board out.

Pcb mounted wireless tenkeyless, exposed switches (a la corsair k90). We are trying to see if we can get qtan to do a group buy.


----------



## csm725

Link? I was not aware of this...


----------



## waar

http://watchmonoblog.blog71.fc2.com/blog-entry-1773.html

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?24653-Anyone-know-anything-about-this-mech-keyboard-quot-KB-87-Zeba-quot


----------



## csm725

Found it now.
I want one.
I can't reply on Chrome though


----------



## Lettuceman

Anywhere I can get a Filco?

I need to get brown tenkeyless, but I can't find where to buy anywhere









It is currently unavailable on Amazon, which saddens me. I'm tempted into getting the *gulp* camo or white versions


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> Anywhere I can get a Filco?
> I need to get brown tenkeyless, but I can't find where to buy anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently unavailable on Amazon, which saddens me. I'm tempted into getting the *gulp* camo or white versions


Wait another week or so, Amazon received a new shipment of Filco keyboards on December 5th they just need to be listed. The Filco Tenkeyless Yellow Limited Edition will be up there in Brown, Black, and Blue switches also. I got this information from The Keyboard Company directly.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Wait another week or so, Amazon received a new shipment of Filco keyboards on December 5th they just need to be listed. The Filco Tenkeyless Yellow Limited Edition will be up there in Brown, Black, and Blue switches also. I got this information from The Keyboard Company directly.




It actually looks very nice, too bad it's hard to match with stuff.


----------



## waar

I think im going to buy it for the yellow filco logo


----------



## NinetyOne

Will the keyboard company have this in stock in their own website?


----------



## waar

my Ricercar SPOS came in the mail today







along with my blue dyesub keycap set from keyboardlover's GB


----------



## lightsout

Thats a weird looking board, whats that up top a credit card reader?


----------



## waar

indeed it is, aside from the alphanumberic cluster.. keys are fully programmable.

well, the ones in orange are









(thx to ricercar for the pic)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Your photo seems to have a bad link.


----------



## waar

yeah i stupidly tried to link straight from gh lol.

thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Wow trippy!


----------



## waar

pbt dye sub keycaps <3


----------



## HWI

I saw that group buy on geekhack and wondered what it would look like on a keyboard, a bit bright for my tastes, but interesting for sure.


----------



## waar

it is actually not that bright, i just take bad pictures lol


----------



## drufause

So I have had this Overclock.net edition Ducky 1087 for a while.



here are some better pics of me unboxing it.


----------



## squarebox




----------



## MartynRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatsuharu*
> 
> 
> My contribution to the thread...
> Filco MJ2 - Browns
> - Red Esc
> - Portal Function Keys
> - Starcraft 2 keys (Print Screen/Scroll Lock/Pause-Break... Win Keys)
> - Lavender WASD
> - RGB Ctrl-Alt-Shift
> - Pink Arrow Keys
> It's a work in progress, but for now it's at a point where I am content with the keycaps I have.


Those portal keys, reveal your secrets to me


----------



## csm725

The mismatched spacebar is a shame, and SP messed up some Backspaces.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*


do want!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I saw that group buy on geekhack and wondered what it would look like on a keyboard, a bit bright for my tastes, but interesting for sure.


It isn't that bright at all, just difficult to capture its true color on the screen with my crappy camera. lol


----------



## csm725

Guys!
I have pics of my CM Storm MX Reds on Eric's wrist rest!
Still MX Reds, will get it transformed in to Ergo Clears over the summer...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I saw that group buy on geekhack and wondered what it would look like on a keyboard, a bit bright for my tastes, but interesting for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that bright at all, just difficult to capture its true color on the screen with my crappy camera. lol
Click to expand...

I like that alot!


----------



## csm725

Other than the mismatched turquoise space bar =/
Oh and the angled Backspace text on some


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Guys!
> I have pics of my CM Storm MX Reds on Eric's wrist rest!
> Still MX Reds, will get it transformed in to Ergo Clears over the summer...


that wooden wrist rest looks really nice, where did you get it ? (it'd look nice next to my LCD-2)


----------



## waar

^ here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1083441/wooden-wrist-rest-by-eric-barney


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I saw that group buy on geekhack and wondered what it would look like on a keyboard, a bit bright for my tastes, but interesting for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that bright at all, just difficult to capture its true color on the screen with my crappy camera. lol
Click to expand...

That doesn't look so bad, the previous picture made them look very bright. Did SP do those? The space bar mismatch is a shame, look pretty good other than that.


----------



## mothow

Update i now also have a Rosewill RK9000 with Cherry MX Blues


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I would like to join.









I have the AZIO Levetron Mech4:


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the AZIO Levetron Mech4:


The enter key, it burns the eyes! Also, that thing is massive, did you require a crane to get it into your house?


----------



## lightsout

Yah those things really are hideous, not trying to be rude if you like it thats cool. It does have some cool features, its just so dang big.


----------



## Citra

Do white abs keys get dirty quickly?


----------



## Krame

I've had my white abs keys from WASD for over two months now and they are just as white as the day I got them.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Wait another week or so, Amazon received a new shipment of Filco keyboards on December 5th they just need to be listed. The Filco Tenkeyless Yellow Limited Edition will be up there in Brown, Black, and Blue switches also. I got this information from The Keyboard Company directly.


That's great news! Thank you!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> So I have had this Overclock.net edition Ducky 1087 for a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> Update i now also have a Rosewill RK9000 with Cherry MX Blues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the AZIO Levetron Mech4.


All of you are added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That doesn't look so bad, the previous picture made them look very bright. Did SP do those? The space bar mismatch is a shame, look pretty good other than that.


Yup, from SP and the color of spacebar looks normal to me.


----------



## Citra

Is shipping really this low? This is to Canada.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> I've had my white abs keys from WASD for over two months now and they are just as white as the day I got them.


Thanks!


----------



## reaper~

^ Yeah, WASD Keyboard really does offer some competitive shipping cost but be careful on that keypuller though. It'll scratch the surface of your keycaps if you're not careful. I'd try to get a wire keypuller. It's so much easier and doesn't scratch the keycap.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That doesn't look so bad, the previous picture made them look very bright. Did SP do those? The space bar mismatch is a shame, look pretty good other than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, from SP and the color of spacebar looks normal to me.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, well maybe it's the lighting, but in that first picture the space bar color looks off compared to the other keys to me. Regardless, it's a pretty cool look.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Yeah, WASD Keyboard really does offer some competitive shipping cost but be careful on that keypuller though. It'll scratch the surface of your keycaps if you're not careful. I'd try to get a wire keypuller. It's so much easier and doesn't scratch the keycap.


Awesome!








Dumb question, where can I get that and how much will it be?


----------



## HWI

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,keytools&pid=leokp


----------



## Citra

$8.50 total. :/

Will the other plastic one really scratch my keycaps a lot? They are matte.


----------



## waar

It's worth it IMO. I also am not a fan of the wasd key pullers.

But if I remember correctly, wasd is looking to get wire key pullers next year.


----------



## Krame

Yea, the WASD puller scratched my shift key... Its also too thick to pull some of the keys out. The one that came with my CM Storm is better but it can still scratch the keys.


----------



## Citra

Saw some DIY wire keycap pullers. Thing I'll just make some myself. Thanks again!


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey do you guys know where I can get sets of 4 PBT caps (for wasd keys)?

I've been looking but got nothing. Right now I have pbt caps for my keyboard, but I'd like to get a different color keycap for wasd keys.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the AZIO Levetron Mech4:
> 
> 
> 
> The enter key, it burns the eyes! Also, that thing is massive, did you require a crane to get it into your house?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I wasn't crazy about how that area on the keyboard was setup when I first got it - I didn't like the massive enter key or the really small backspace but I'm willing to stick with it. And concerning size, I had no idea it was going to be this big and bulky myself; I was shocked I first got it, but it's staying right here with my desk and not going anywhere, so nothing of real concern for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah those things really are hideous, not trying to be rude if you like it thats cool. It does have some cool features, its just so dang big.


I'm fine with the look myself, but I got this keyboard for the fact that it's layout reminds me a lot about the Microsoft Sidewinder x6 that I upgraded from; I can move the number pad to whichever side I want to, and I have a row of programmable keys to my left just like before. With that being said, the look does go with my NZXT M59, so at least I have a consistent theme going on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the AZIO Levetron Mech4.
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are added.
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Just got my RK-9000RE this weekend.

I'm liking the linear switches more that I was expecting.










Add me to the list.


----------



## waar

Maybe I'm just used to tenkeyless forms, but that angle makes the board look super long lol


----------



## fluxlite

I guess I can join this









Not a great photo of the keyboard, but this is my BWU which I've just damped with super soft 40a o-rings to get rid of the occasional clack from bottom outs.

Also shown is my ghetto resistor key remover


----------



## lightsout

Resistor key remover is sweet!


----------



## Tatakai All

Bad pics I know but I lent my cam to my littie cousin who's on a trip. Could I get an update please, Ducky OCN 9008S-C Shining Red LED w/ MX Blue.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> I guess I can join this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great photo of the keyboard, but this is my BWU which I've just damped with super soft 40a o-rings to get rid of the occasional clack from bottom outs.
> Also shown is my ghetto resistor key remover


The resistor reminds me of my physics final that I just took two days ago







: I like the sound of bottoming out my Filco. It's very relaxing


----------



## WiL11o6

Here's mine!
Filco Majestouch-2 with browns




Sorry there's a lot of blur, my room is kind of dark and couldn't get a steady hand.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone know where I can buy a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 with browns in the US?

I just ordered a ninja off Amazon and realized it had blacks... This is my first mechanical keyboard, and I hear browns are the best all around so I cancelled.


----------



## lightsout

What do you guys think is a good price to sell a 3 week old perfect choc mini with blue switches? I'm starting to think blues aren't for me and my wife hates the noise. Looking to get a leopold with clears.


----------



## waar

I take it you want a black one? Keyboardco has a white ninja with browns.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Here's mine!
> Filco Majestouch-2 with browns
> 
> 
> Sorry there's a lot of blur, my room is kind of dark and couldn't get a steady hand.


I would like to know where you got that wrist rest. That is bigger than the filco/ducky one I was looking at.


----------



## waar

Filco and ducky make full size wrist rests also


----------



## reaper~

^ All of you are either added or updated.











^ My Ducky keychains from qtan just arrived.


----------



## Mackem

I have a UK layout Filco Majestouch-1 105-key with Cherry MX Blues and I want to trade for a tenkeyless version but no-one is interested. Posted on Deskthority and GH.

Anyway:


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I take it you want a black one? Keyboardco has a white ninja with browns.


Yeah I want a black one. It ends up being $185 shipped. That's $25 more than amazon... Any other options?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Yeah I want a black one. It ends up being $185 shipped. That's $25 more than amazon... Any other options?


They have a full size one if you are willing to consider.
http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Keyboard-FKBN104M-EB2/dp/B004VKUSG6/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323910456&sr=1-5


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> They have a full size one if you are willing to consider.
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Keyboard-FKBN104M-EB2/dp/B004VKUSG6/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323910456&sr=1-5


I am getting a full size one, just wanted the ninja version (key markings on the front of the keys, rather than on top).

I was originally going to get the regular majestouch-2, but I saw the ninja and really liked it. If I can't find another retailer I guess I'll just get the regular one. I read a few days ago that Amazon had gotten a new shipment in from I'm assuming The Keyboard Co, but when I read that the ninja was in-stock.... Maybe the new stock was already in, and I missed out on one


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I am getting a full size one, just wanted the ninja version (key markings on the front of the keys, rather than on top).
> I was originally going to get the regular majestouch-2, but I saw the ninja and really liked it. If I can't find another retailer I guess I'll just get the regular one. I read a few days ago that Amazon had gotten a new shipment in from I'm assuming The Keyboard Co, but when I read that the ninja was in-stock.... Maybe the new stock was already in, and I missed out on one


Ah crap, thought it said ninja on the amazon page.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Yeah I want a black one. It ends up being $185 shipped. That's $25 more than amazon... Any other options?


should have made myself clear, i meant keyboardco through amazon.

but they dont have the one you want.

and i think they are suppose to get new stock soon since they'll be adding the black/yellow version.


----------



## pjBSOD

I want colored keycaps so bad....


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I want colored keycaps so bad....


Keep an eye out on his sub forum. He said he'll try to get some more.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Keep an eye out on his sub forum. He said he'll try to get some more.


Who are we speaking of?


----------



## WiL11o6

I got the wrist rest at Amazon. It's a 3m leather gel for $16 or so.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Who are we speaking of?


Haha sorry. I meant qtan over at GH.


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh, ha. I don't browse GH so I dunno who that is. Would you mind linking me? I can't afford a full keycap set, so I think I'm just going to color the space bar, w, a, s, and d... maybe escape, too.


----------



## reaper~

Sure. He has his own online store and the price is pretty competitive (shipping can be a little bit high since some of the stuff he ships them all the way from China).

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, really expensive...


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Oh, ha. I don't browse GH so I dunno who that is. Would you mind linking me? I can't afford a full keycap set, so I think I'm just going to color the space bar, w, a, s, and d... maybe escape, too.


You can get colored WASD and ESC keycaps over at elitekeyboards for a pretty decent price here.

Btw, if you're really into mech kbs, GH has a bunch of neat stuff for you to browse through


----------



## waar

there is always wasdkeyboard if he just wants certain keys.

but those are abs and not the more durable pbt


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BlackWidow Ultimate Here.


----------



## csm725

Waar, you're demik on GH right?
Go post in the metal case thread (Filco) in the GB section


----------



## waar

yessir, that is me. i'll go check the gb out, but i thought he was only making a handful of them?


----------



## StreekG

Got my Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent, and my first mechanical keyboard.
I was a bit worried at first however having blank keys is no problem at all. I've always been good at touch typing, this makes no difference, i really enjoy these Cherry MX Browns also, so nice to type on.

I can safely say that my transition to mechanical keyboards has been a great experience.


----------



## pjBSOD

You made a great choice! I hate the gloss on my Ultimate, but hopefully you'll have a different opinion


----------



## StreekG

I don't really have a problem with it, if there was a model with no gloss I would've surely picked that one, but the sleek look of this board and the Cherry MX Browns did it for me, and like it says on Das Keyboard ads for this, it does look bad ass









They provided a cloth to clean this with, so it will stay close.
I'm going to take it apart and see if any addition of backlighting is possible.
If it weren't for the logo i'd redo the gloss finish


----------



## Agenesis

Casual mode compared to some of you guys


















Been using the browns for a week now and I like it tremendously more than blues, although the spacebar for some reason feels very mushy and hard to tell that its actually being pressed in games like Batman AC.

Also tip to BW owners: Don't clean wipe your keyboard with rubbing alcohol, it will destroy that glowing acrylic Razer logo completely.


----------



## Reactions

Any of you got any experience with the Corsair Vengeance K60? I would go with a Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent, but it would cost me around 230 USD in shipping, taxes and such to buy it from Germany. I've been thinking about getting a Ducky too but it's kind of complicated since I live in Norway. Thus I'm stuck between the K60 and the Steelseries 6g v2. Don't really want black switches, and I don't want a Blackwidow, so I'm leaning towards the K60. Anyone got it?

EDIT: The only thing I'm a bit unsure about is the fact that the F keys + ESC button aren't mechanical. I mean, it's probably not a big deal, but for example swapping seats in vehicles in BF3 would feel quite awkward.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yessir, that is me. i'll go check the gb out, but i thought he was only making a handful of them?


I am hoping if enough show interest he will make more, but even if not I doubt many will go through with their order.


----------



## importflip

Can I join?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yessir, that is me. i'll go check the gb out, but i thought he was only making a handful of them?
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping if enough show interest he will make more, but even if not I doubt many will go through with their order.
Click to expand...

I'm interested in those acrylic cases that are being made in the phanthom gb thread!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reactions*
> 
> Any of you got any experience with the Corsair Vengeance K60? I would go with a Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent, but it would cost me around 230 USD in shipping, taxes and such to buy it from Germany. I've been thinking about getting a Ducky too but it's kind of complicated since I live in Norway. Thus I'm stuck between the K60 and the Steelseries 6g v2. Don't really want black switches, and I don't want a Blackwidow, so I'm leaning towards the K60. Anyone got it?
> 
> EDIT: The only thing I'm a bit unsure about is the fact that the F keys + ESC button aren't mechanical. I mean, it's probably not a big deal, but for example swapping seats in vehicles in BF3 would feel quite awkward.


My personal opinion on the K60 is BLEH. It's not out, so you aren't going to find anyone that has used it yet. You may want to check out PCHome, they are Taiwanese based, but ship internationally for exceptionally good prices and have some good mechanical keyboards. You may also want to check out qtan's store. I'm not sure how much shipping to Europe is from him, but shipping to the States is very reasonable and most of his products get shipped from China.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> My personal opinion on the K60 is BLEH. It's not out, so you aren't going to find anyone that has used it yet. You may want to check out PCHome, they are Taiwanese based, but ship internationally for exceptionally good prices and have some good mechanical keyboards. You may also want to check out qtan's store. I'm not sure how much shipping to Europe is from him, but shipping to the States is very reasonable and most of his products get shipped from China.


It is out, along with the K90 on NCIX:

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=64130&vpn=CH-9000004-NA&manufacture=Corsair

Been available for a couple days now there.


----------



## HWI

My bad then. Maybe people decided not to drop over $100 on a half baked product, since I haven't seen any posts about people buying it.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> My bad then. Maybe people decided not to drop over $100 on a half baked product, since I haven't seen any posts about people buying it.


I'm one of those not interested in a half baked mech keyboard, so I passed on the K60, but I sure do want a set of those contoured / rubberized WASD / num keys


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I'm interested in those acrylic cases that are being made in the phanthom gb thread!


Link!


----------



## Reactions

I bought a Filco Majestouch 2 with Brown switches from the Keyboard company instead


----------



## NguyenAdam

Anyone interested in buying a Das with MX browns?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reactions*
> 
> I bought a Filco Majestouch 2 with Brown switches from the Keyboard company instead


I'm tempted to drop the extra $25 just so I can get one now.... The shipment to Amazon needs to come in NOW.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Let me record some sound comparisons real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is the Compaq MX-11800, with PCB-mounted MX browns.


I'm sorry for how late this response is, but I laughed so hard at the last comparison.

whack whack whack whack whack

whack whack whack whack whack

p p p p p p


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> BlackWidow Ultimate Here.


Pic please... and the rest of you are added.









New Filco yellow:







And the new Poker blue aluminum case also came in:


----------



## lightsout

I love that black and yellow board. Wouldn't look right in my room but still. Great for a steelers fan!


----------



## EternalRest

Anyone have experanice with Thermaltake's keyboard?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162016


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I love that black and yellow board. Wouldn't look right in my room but still. Great for a steelers fan!


Heh, yeah. I also have a RF with the same color scheme.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Anyone have experanice with Thermaltake's keyboard?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162016


Nope, sorry. Perhaps someone else can chime in.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I really love those yellow filco keys. I wonder if the WASD yellow keys are the same.


----------



## reaper~

I'm pretty sure it's a different shade of yellow but you may want to contact them just to be sure:



^ Borrowed from WASD web site.


----------



## NguyenAdam

How many keyboards do you have Reaper?! lol


----------



## reaper~

^ They're all listed in the spreadsheet and I stop counting a while back.


----------



## gadget_lova

Mechanical keyboard newbie here.. I just bought my first mech keyboard this day..









Filco yellow limited edition with brown switch:









The keyboard is so nice.. Beautiful with black+yellow theme, and solid build quality (the best I've ever had).
Btw, I've tasted other switch (blue, red, and black) before I bought this, and I thought that brown is the best for me.
So I hope I will not be tempted to buy another mech keyboard with different switch, except topre because they really feel damn nice.!!!!


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and great choice there on your first mech keyboard. I got a similar one (Filco yellow) but in a tenkeyless.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Added and great choice there on your first mech keyboard. I got a similar one (Filco yellow) but in a tenkeyless.


Woah, that's fast.. Thx anyway...









I also considered to buy tenkeyless first because it is so popular in the internet..
But I use numpad all the time for my work, and the price for tenkeyless and full layout is the same,
so I decided to buy the full layout version because I don't want to pay extra for a rubber dome numpad







...


----------



## NguyenAdam

I'll post up pics of my Filco when it comes in. I'm getting rid of my Das once the Filco comes in.


----------



## Gunkers

Quote:


> Mechanical keyboard newbie here.. I just bought my first mech keyboard this day..
> 
> Filco yellow limited edition with brown switch:
> 
> The keyboard is so nice.. Beautiful with black+yellow theme, and solid build quality (the best I've ever had).
> Btw, I've tasted other switch (blue, red, and black) before I bought this, and I thought that brown is the best for me.
> So I hope I will not be tempted to buy another mech keyboard with different switch, except topre because they really feel damn nice.!!!!


Props on the Mionix Naos. Great keyboard too. I have the Mionix, by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever used. Unfortunatelly the clicker isn't springy enough I have to roll with another mouse if I want to play Starcraft II.

Sorry if I'm crossing any rules, but I have 2x Cherry MX Reds from Leopold, Otaku Edition. I'm using one and the other one I'm using is packaged in a box. Leopold accidently sent me 2 Mechanical keyboards. I'm selling that keyboard for $80 + 1/2 of shipping (aka I meet you halfway with shipping).


----------



## waar

Reaper, how bright is the yellow?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunkers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical keyboard newbie here.. I just bought my first mech keyboard this day..
> 
> Filco yellow limited edition with brown switch:
> 
> The keyboard is so nice.. Beautiful with black+yellow theme, and solid build quality (the best I've ever had).
> Btw, I've tasted other switch (blue, red, and black) before I bought this, and I thought that brown is the best for me.
> So I hope I will not be tempted to buy another mech keyboard with different switch, except topre because they really feel damn nice.!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Props on the Mionix Naos. Great keyboard too. I have the Mionix, by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever used. Unfortunatelly the clicker isn't springy enough I have to roll with another mouse if I want to play Starcraft II.
> 
> Sorry if I'm crossing any rules, but I have 2x Cherry MX Reds from Leopold, Otaku Edition. I'm using one and the other one I'm using is packaged in a box. Leopold accidently sent me 2 Mechanical keyboards. I'm selling that keyboard for $80 + 1/2 of shipping (aka I meet you halfway with shipping).
Click to expand...

Why didnt you do the right thing and return the one that isn't yours instead of trying to make a profit? Or did they say it was okay for you to keep it?


----------



## reaper~

I'd say very similar to the RF one:


----------



## Reactions

I really love the yellow + black keyboards! Makes me regret not buying one


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, some people like red and black, orange and black, etc but personally I like yellow caps on a black board. Gotta love the contrast. lol


----------



## Gunkers

Quote:


> Why didnt you do the right thing and return the one that isn't yours instead of trying to make a profit? Or did they say it was okay for you to keep it?


This is what happened. I ordered an Otaku Cherry MX Brown Full-sized keyboard. They sent me a Red instead. I e-mailed them stating this and they said, "Okay, we'll send another board with a pre-paid postage." The board came in, I was excited... only to find another Cherry MX Red. Now I have 2 Cherry MX Red Keyboards. Mind you I live in a dorm. I called FedEx to schedule an appointment to pick up my return board. I put the postage on the cardboard box and left it in the staff office for them to pick up. I come back at the end of the day finished with my classes only to find a receipt or some other postage stamp stapled to my box. I asked if the FedEx guy took it and no one knew, but apparently the FedEx guy came in, marked it, and left without taking the box. I have two boards now.

I e-mailed them again. They didn't respond and instead of calling or following through I might as well take the matter in to my own hands. I'm also looking forward to getting a tenkeyless board. Reds are great, holy crap amazing, but I wish I had the tactile feel of a brown. They're a lot quieter than browns too. Leopold is no doubt a good company and perhaps there was just mix ups on mix ups on mix ups, but I'd like to try my hands on a Filco Tenkeyless Board now that I realize that I'd like more desk space.

It's been 3 months since.

I hope you guys don't hate me. Elitekeyboards is a great company, not like I'm doing this to spite them. But as a business owner myself, if I am unable to account for my organizations mistakes at the benefit of the customer, they customer deserve the extra compensation at my loss because of said error. (Example: I run a underground blackjack ring. I am the house. Someone hits blackjack and instead of playing 1.5 to 1 I pay 2 to 1. Even though the player gets more money and a good 30 seconds past before I realize my error, I allow him to keep the money because of my mistake. In my scenario, the player told me the house that he got to much. I told him to give me the payment back and I'll give him the right amount, but instead of taking the errored payment from him I just give him more money.)


----------



## Reactions

Nice explanation Gunkers, I'm sure no one hates you if that's the true story.


----------



## waar

Gotcha.

There was another member on GH that had the same problem. Only he tried to sell the board (they sent him a realforce on accident) before he even bothered to contact EK. Scumbag move. But If you tried and tried and they don't care, well too bad for them.


----------



## lightsout

Yah if you put in the effort then oh well. You scored!


----------



## S.M.

I just recieved my iOne scorpious M10....

Either they SERIOUSLY increased the production quality of these things or the people that reviewed it before were serious yuppies. I would pay $100 for this keyboard but I only paid $56 shipped which is normal price.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunkers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical keyboard newbie here.. I just bought my first mech keyboard this day..
> Filco yellow limited edition with brown switch:
> The keyboard is so nice.. Beautiful with black+yellow theme, and solid build quality (the best I've ever had).
> Btw, I've tasted other switch (blue, red, and black) before I bought this, and I thought that brown is the best for me.
> So I hope I will not be tempted to buy another mech keyboard with different switch, except topre because they really feel damn nice.!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Props on the Mionix Naos. Great keyboard too. I have the Mionix, by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever used. Unfortunatelly the clicker isn't springy enough I have to roll with another mouse if I want to play Starcraft II.
> Sorry if I'm crossing any rules, but I have 2x Cherry MX Reds from Leopold, Otaku Edition. I'm using one and the other one I'm using is packaged in a box. Leopold accidently sent me 2 Mechanical keyboards. I'm selling that keyboard for $80 + 1/2 of shipping (aka I meet you halfway with shipping).
Click to expand...

Thx, I really love my Naos 5000.. BTW, I've no problem with its switch, maybe it's just preference..
It's a shame that I didn't go for mionix zibal 60 for my mech keyboard, but black switch is just too heavy for my taste, I still want to type comfortably with my keyboard, not only for gaming. Also, Filco is really just damn nice..!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I'd say very similar to the RF one:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Yeah, some people like red and black, orange and black, etc but personally I like yellow caps on a black board. Gotta love the contrast. lol


Nice, I love black+yellow too.. BTW, your topre have the same styling with my keyboard too..

















Where do you get custom keycap for topre BTW??? Is the quality match with topre standar keycap??


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> Where do you get custom keycap for topre BTW??? Is the quality match with topre standar keycap??


In US we have EliteKeyboard. You might wanna check who's the Realforce/Topre distributor in your country.


----------



## waar

black + yellow = wu tang

wu tang is beyond awesome.

so it gets a thumbs up in my book


----------



## csm725

Oh I remember the guy who tried to sell the Realforce, yeah. What ended up happening there?


----------



## waar

same ol' excuse when one gets caught "lol i was just joking for the lulz"


----------



## ecaftermath

Ducky MX Blues here. Also CM Quick Fire MX Red is on the way













Anyone know where to order the FIlco Yellow edition tenkeyless that ships to Canada? Amazon.com doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Anyone have experanice with Thermaltake's keyboard?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162016


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Heh, yeah. I also have a RF with the same color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry. Perhaps someone else can chime in.


Arhh. Anyone esle?


----------



## lightsout

Hope this doesn't get me in trouble. Can you guys scope my appraisal thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186605/appraisal-noppoo-choc-mini-w-cherry-blue-switches


----------



## lightsout

Sorry for the double. Having trouble deciding on a Leopold TKL. White or black, what do you guys think? I'm leaning towards white, anyone got some picks of one? Is it white or cream?


----------



## reaper~

^ It's milky-ish color and Filco is a little whiter.


----------



## waar

 i'd say the filco is creamish and leopold is greyish, none are true white like the ducky


----------



## lightsout

That pic there does look pretty gray. Still not sure but I think I will end up going with the white one.


----------



## csm725

I *need* a red anodized case for my Filco.


----------



## godofdeath

reaper and his 4000000000000000 tenkeyless from filcos

though i do love me a filco


----------



## Kreeker

Just ordered my Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless w/ browns









My first real keyboard.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I *need* a red anodized case for my Filco.


There's a interest check on geekhack for this


----------



## reaper~

^ He suggested it like a week ago over there (link).


----------



## lightsout

If I didn't say it already my like new choc mini w/blues is for sale in the marketplace. Link in my sig.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


I''m loving those green keycaps. Where did you get them?


----------



## erayser

I ordered my Filco tenkeyless mx blues on Thursday through amazon, and I received it this morning. I should be getting my WASD, shift,ctrl,alt, and esc key cap sets from EK on Wednesday. This is my first mech keyboard, and after typing on this one... I want to buy another.. and more.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> I''m loving those green keycaps. Where did you get them?


looks like they came with the keyboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I ordered my Filco tenkeyless mx blues on Thursday through amazon, and I received it this morning. I should be getting my WASD, shift,ctrl,alt, and esc key cap sets from EK on Wednesday. This is my first mech keyboard, and after typing on this one... I want to buy another.. and more.


congrats!


----------



## csm725

@ElectroManiac - They come with Ducky Shines. The caps themselves are not publicly available for purchase as of today.


----------



## Romp

My very first mechanical keyboard ocn and geekhack inspired me to go over the top lol.
Rosewill KR 9000 MX Reds w/ WASD keycaps


----------



## waar

got this wyse terminal board in the mail today. and since it's a terminal board, it wont work on my pc without modding it.

so im going to steal it's pretty double shots


----------



## ChoboGuy

^ Nice man, how are those compared in thickness to the cherry doubleshots?

A quick video of my new RF, watch in 1080P:


----------



## waar

cherry double shots are a lot thicker. these are the thinner wyse double shots, not the nice thick ones everybody wants.










added them to my poker, for a Frankenstein wyse/round 3 set


----------



## csm725

Looks kickass.


----------



## Kreeker

I'm all for buying expensive items, but are the filco wrist rests worth it?

Any cheaper alternative?


----------



## grassh0ppa

Where do you buy keycaps?


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*












so. good. i have considered this kbc poker with pbt, but lack of f-keys and delete is too much. after all, i ordered yesterday a noppoo choc mini white with mx brown.
Quote:


> Where do you buy keycaps?


check geekhack, but i know u can find abs keycaps on wasdkeyboards.com and elitekeyboards.com. pbt keycaps are here - http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960


----------



## lightsout

WOOT!! Just ordered a white TKL leopold with clears. Excited to try out the clears I think they will be my switch of choice. Sorry if this has been covered but can I use WASD keys on a leopold. Will they have the proper profile?


----------



## waar

^ not sure but I can check when I get home.

@csm and crun, thanks


----------



## lightsout

If your talking to me thanks.


----------



## azianai

just bought a Filco Majestouch Limited Edition with MX Red Switches off someone at geekhack, can't wait for it to get here
Will have both the stock Black keys, and a set of white PBT keys =D

Now all i need is to find a wrist rest for it.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WOOT!! Just ordered a white TKL leopold with clears. Excited to try out the clears I think they will be my switch of choice. Sorry if this has been covered but can I use WASD keys on a leopold. Will they have the proper profile?


The spacebar isn't compatible.


----------



## waar

these came in the mail today

















i <3 these cherry double shots

(not my pics, i wouldn't be able to do them justice with my crappy iphone cam)


----------



## NinetyOne

Looking at the second picture, all I can think of is lego.


----------



## magna224

You bought them all?


----------



## waar

yup, they were a set


----------



## csm725

Damn, pretty epic colors.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WOOT!! Just ordered a white TKL leopold with clears. Excited to try out the clears I think they will be my switch of choice. Sorry if this has been covered but can I use WASD keys on a leopold. Will they have the proper profile?
> 
> 
> 
> The spacebar isn't compatible.
Click to expand...

Thanks, so I'm assuming all the other keys will work fine. Would look kind of dumb with an off colored space bar. Maybe I'll just change some of the other keys. Or leave it stock








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WOOT!! Just ordered a white TKL leopold with clears. Excited to try out the clears I think they will be my switch of choice. Sorry if this has been covered but can I use WASD keys on a leopold. Will they have the proper profile?
> 
> 
> 
> The spacebar isn't compatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, so I'm assuming all the other keys will work fine. Would look kind of dumb with an off colored space bar. Maybe I'll just change some of the other keys. Or leave it stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Other than the spacebar the only issue would be the lack of a window on the caps lock and scroll lock, which wouldn't bother me, but may be an issue for some.


----------



## azianai

guess what just came from FedEx!




Got the original black keycaps too, and a set of soft landing pads (dunno if i'll need them for the red switches


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Got the original black keycaps too, and a set of soft landing pads (dunno if i'll need them for the red switches


I got my Rosewill mx red with o-rings and it really made a different. I button out a lot so is worth it for me.


----------



## HWI

Swapped out my black side-printed keycaps for some white ones. Hopefully I don't have to remove them to clean them too often.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Update: Added a wrist rest WASD now sells on their site. Nothing fancy but functional and same material/finish as the keyboard casing.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/wasd-v1-clip-on-plastic-wrist-rest.html


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I might have to pick one of those wrist rests up. I just don't know if I'll actually use it over my ducky wrist rest that I really do like.


----------



## azianai

wonder how that wrist rest will look next to my filco

*Edit*
nvm, no clip areas on the filco for it. my quest for a wrist rest continues


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> wonder how that wrist rest will look next to my filco
> *Edit*
> nvm, no clip areas on the filco for it. my quest for a wrist rest continues


Use gel wrist rest like me.. Cheaper than Filco wrist rest and Very comfortable...








You can try 3M or Aidata one..


----------



## NinetyOne

Does it fit any other keyboards? I've been searching for a solid plastic wrist rest like that for ages.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Does it fit any other keyboards? I've been searching for a solid plastic wrist rest like that for ages.


This is how it attaches to the WASD Keyboards:










Unless you have a similar underside, I don't think it will fit without some modding.


----------



## tipo33

I have an IBM Model M, I don't have a nice camera, sorry.


----------



## Krame

New engraved PBT keycaps for my Quickfire and vinyl wrapped the case. Got tired of the plasti-dip.


----------



## NinetyOne

Looks slick mate. Thinking about getting some PBT caps myself... Would you recommend the ducky caps or the ones from Qtan? Or are they the same?









Also is your quickfire using reds?


----------



## Krame

These keycaps are from qtan, I think they are the same and yes my quickfire has reds.


----------



## NinetyOne

Thanks. Could you give me a link to the keyboard please? I tried looking on PChome but there's so many posted on there I have no idea which to choose


----------



## Krame

http://global.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH28-A58428401&SR_NO=DCAH28&ROWNO=1&tm=u


----------



## NinetyOne

Thank you kind sir. Merry Christmas.


----------



## NinetyOne

When I put the item into my basket and go through into paypal, it's not showing any items in the paypal description?


----------



## NinetyOne

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## reaper~

I believe that's normal. When I ordered my Ducky 1087XM from them, there was no description either. As long as it shows the correct amount and going to the correct payee then you should be ok.


----------



## NinetyOne

Cheers for the reply reaper. I'll order it up now







Have a good Christmas.


----------



## reaper~

Good luck and Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## godofdeath

who gottem double shots that are black on white and gray


----------



## Kevlo

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Merry Christmas!


i got a kbc poker for christmas. its sooo tiny!

that brings my total to ex-BWU, a das ultimate, and a KBC poker.

go mech keyboards. cant wait to start swapping the switches in this one until i find a combo that is godly.


----------



## StreekG

What wrist wrest would somebody recommend to use for my Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent? It really needs one.

Oh and i'm thinking of buying a few custom keycaps for my DAS, will the ones of WASD keyboards fit?
I just want to change WASD and ESC for blank green ones.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just ordered a cherry G80 3000 from provantage. I can't wait until it ships. I really love pcb mounted cherry mx blues which is odd since I can't stand plate mounted mx blues. I also really love cherry's lasered keycaps.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I just recieved my iOne scorpious M10....
> 
> Either they SERIOUSLY increased the production quality of these things or the people that reviewed it before were serious yuppies. I would pay $100 for this keyboard but I only paid $56 shipped which is normal price.


Did they fix the stabilizer switches and use the mx keyswitch stabilizers instead of the paperclip like stabilizer?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Did they fix the stabilizer switches and use the mx keyswitch stabilizers instead of the paperclip like stabilizer?


The stabilizers on this thing are really beef and quiet. Stabilized keys sound the same as regular keys.


----------



## ralexh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> What wrist wrest would somebody recommend to use for my Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent? It really needs one.
> Oh and i'm thinking of buying a few custom keycaps for my DAS, will the ones of WASD keyboards fit?
> I just want to change WASD and ESC for blank green ones.


I don't know about a wrist rest but as for the keys they have replacements on the Das Keyboard website:

http://www.daskeyboard.com/products/

I also have the Das S Ultimate Silent and I'm looking to buy those key caps soon.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## krazedkat

Just got myself a Black Widow Ultimate. My camera is currently dead, will post pictures soon.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I just recieved my iOne scorpious M10....
> 
> Either they SERIOUSLY increased the production quality of these things or the people that reviewed it before were serious yuppies. I would pay $100 for this keyboard but I only paid $56 shipped which is normal price.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they fix the stabilizer switches and use the mx keyswitch stabilizers instead of the paperclip like stabilizer?
Click to expand...

By paperclip like stabilizers do you mean Costar stabilizers? If so, no fix needed, they feel much better than Cherry stabilizers(imo).


----------



## lightsout

Just got my Leopold TKL w/clears. Still getting used to the new switches, so much quieter then my blues.


----------



## csm725

I really want to try Clears


----------



## gilljoy

Finally got a mechanical keyboard after wanting one for absolutely ages. I absolutely love this.

Got a nice black widow ulitmate for christmas from the rents, very very nice keyboard, trying to get use to it now but I can already see my typing speed has gotten alot faster.

Shall post pics when my camera battery is charged.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I really want to try Clears


They were kind of weird at first but I am starting to like them. Pretty stiff but I like it. They feel pretty smooth. Still undecided on what my favorite switch is.


----------



## csm725

You tried Browns yet?
I have typed on Browns and Reds. I use my Browns board since I like it more. I will hopefully get the Reds board made in to Ergo Clears over the summer, then whichever I like more will be getting a case I will buy on a GB on GH (may end up being red anodized even







)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You tried Browns yet?
> I have typed on Browns and Reds. I use my Browns board since I like it more. I will hopefully get the Reds board made in to Ergo Clears over the summer, then whichever I like more will be getting a case I will buy on a GB on GH (may end up being red anodized even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Who me? If so yes I have a WASD with browns. I do like them quite a bit. But I think they are a little light for me as I would tend to hit the wrong keys. Funny though as in the end going from browns>blues>clears my favorite may just be browns. I tried blacks at the store and hated them.

Only ones I haven't tried are reds. Which I think will be too light for me.


----------



## csm725

They will be - take a rain check.


----------



## lightsout

I agree, I like the clears. They give a lot of feedback.


----------



## csm725

I want your Clears board


----------



## lightsout

Third keyboard in a couple months. Keeping this one for a while I think.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Kreeker

Got a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless for Chirstmas. It's pretty unbearable to play an FPS without wrist wrest.

I'm thinking about getting the Filco wrest. Is it worth it? Should I get the one made for the tenkeyless, or the full size one for future keyboards?

Or is there a cheaper option that compares to the Filco wrest?


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Got a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless for Chirstmas. It's pretty unbearable to play an FPS without wrist wrest.
> I'm thinking about getting the Filco wrest. Is it worth it? Should I get the one made for the tenkeyless, or the full size one for future keyboards?
> Or is there a cheaper option that compares to the Filco wrest?


I would get the smaller Filco wrist rest. Once you get a tenkeyless you will eventually never want to use a full size keyboard again, if you don't have to.


----------



## NinetyOne

Currently using a book as a wrist rest. Can't justify paying £40+ on a filco wrist rest. And all other wrist rests are those gel filled crap. WTB a plastic clip on wrist rest for filcos!


----------



## NinetyOne

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Noppoo-Choc-Mini-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Blue-PBT-Caps-/290639956312?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item43ab7dc958

Has anyone tried the white choc mini that comes with PBT caps and blue switches? Can't find any reviews on it. Does the layout feel any different other than the arrow keys and F keys squashed closer together?


----------



## waar

Should be no different than the mini with POM keycaps, which there are plenty of reviews.

if anybody is looking for keycaps, click on the link in my sig for my sale thread


----------



## tuffstuff

well going to be joining the club just got a thermal take meka g1 with the normal sized enter key for 10.xx shipped from best buy. Had the 100 reward certificate and decided it was time for the lycosa to go.

Just hoping now that the mx black switches arent terrible to get used to.


----------



## skaterat

Add me please








Just got my first mechanical keyboard yesterday.

Tenkeyless Leopold with cherry mx reds





I like it, but I still need to get used to it.


----------



## GeforceGTS

So somehow I have managed to split the cable on my Filco, it only looks like the casing and shielding are split but movement is making it lose connection for a second :l

Whats my best option? I don't suppose you can buy replacement cables from anywhere since it's not soldered?

I don't fancy shortening the cable and having to get that little connector back on, I know I'll fail. I guess I could just re-sleeve it with paracord and hope none of the wires are actually damaged D;


----------



## csm725

I would sleeve it or wrap with electrical tape.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyone have one of the OCN Ducky boards and want to share some pics? I went through the thread, but only found a couple. I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, but won one in the OCN giveaway. Also, does anyone know if there is a place I could order different keycaps for it? The switches are cherry mx brown I believe, if that matters.


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Anyone have one of the OCN Ducky boards and want to share some pics? I went through the thread, but only found a couple. I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, but won one in the OCN giveaway. Also, does anyone know if there is a place I could order different keycaps for it? The switches are cherry mx brown I believe, if that matters.


Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks for the pic, much appreciated.

So I've done a little more research, and to my understanding, any Cherry MX compatible key caps will work on the Cherry MX Browns of the Ducky? If so, does this seem like a descent place to get some coloured caps?

http://www.smcelectronics.com/swkey.htm


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks for the pic, much appreciated.
> 
> So I've done a little more research, and to my understanding, any Cherry MX compatible key caps will work on the Cherry MX Browns of the Ducky? If so, does this seem like a descent place to get some coloured caps?
> 
> http://www.smcelectronics.com/swkey.htm


Different keycap positions on the board have different profiles. Those look to me like they are all the same key. Plus they are blank do you want that? Also didn't you win a shine? With backlighting? If so it has special keys for the leds to shine through.
Either way heres where I bought mine, they come in various colors.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


----------



## Fletcherea

Got the Azio board, and it's way too huge, been thinking of getting a CM Quickfire Rapid..... but them Noppoo Choc Mini's are exactly what I want! Anywhere you can buy them new in the US or relatively painless ship to the US?

*edit* NM, just got a black Noppoo with blacks on ebay for 89 bucks or so shipped!


----------



## lightsout

I think my brand new keyboard fetish is good for now.

Tried blues on the choc mini, realized after a while they weren't for me. Sold it and just ordered a new one with browns from Qtan. Right now typing on my Leopold w/clears. So once the new board shows up I will decide between clears and browns for my main board.

Typing on the WASD I gave my wife made me want to get a TKL w/browns.

Anyways just wanted to say curse you guys for getting me hooked on these things.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just so you know pcb mounted mx blues feel entirely different than plate mounted mx blues. I can't stand plate mounted blues but I really do enjoy the G80 3000 with mx blues. So I wouldn't necessarily write off mx blues just yet.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Different keycap positions on the board have different profiles. Those look to me like they are all the same key. Plus they are blank do you want that? Also didn't you win a shine? With backlighting? If so it has special keys for the leds to shine through.
> Either way heres where I bought mine, they come in various colors.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


Looks like an excellent place to order a set of caps from, and price is not all that bad considering. Spending $50 on top of my board might have been a bit much, but since I don't have to pay for the board itself, not so bad. I'm thinking white caps, but still using the lavender WASD and two red caps that come with the OCN Ducky boards. Maybe get 4 more lavender for the arrow keys. Also, I don't believe it was a Ducky Shine that I have won, just a Ducky 1008, Ducky's lower end board.

EDIT - just noticed I can't get purple/lavender caps from WASDkeyboards.com, though I know I have seen them somewhere else when I searching today...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Just so you know pcb mounted mx blues feel entirely different than plate mounted mx blues. I can't stand plate mounted blues but I really do enjoy the G80 3000 with mx blues. So I wouldn't necessarily write off mx blues just yet.


Uh oh, I hope there isn't a big difference between the browns on my WASD and the ones on the new Choc mini. The blues felt a little "rickity" and unstable besides the click. It just wasn't a solid keystroke feeling. I hope thats not the case with the brown switches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Different keycap positions on the board have different profiles. Those look to me like they are all the same key. Plus they are blank do you want that? Also didn't you win a shine? With backlighting? If so it has special keys for the leds to shine through.
> Either way heres where I bought mine, they come in various colors.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an excellent place to order a set of caps from, and price is not all that bad considering. Spending $50 on top of my board might have been a bit much, but since I don't have to pay for the board itself, not so bad. I'm thinking white caps, but still using the lavender WASD and two red caps that come with the OCN Ducky boards. Maybe get 4 more lavender for the arrow keys. Also, I don't believe it was a Ducky Shine that I have won, just a Ducky 1008, Ducky's lower end board.
> 
> EDIT - just noticed I can't get purple/lavender caps from WASDkeyboards.com, though I know I have seen them somewhere else when I searching today...
Click to expand...

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasdn
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasd


----------



## ralexh11

Here's my das keyboard model s ultimate silent w/ cherry browns. (Sorry for the crappy picture quality)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Uh oh, I hope there isn't a big difference between the browns on my WASD and the ones on the new Choc mini. The blues felt a little "rickity" and unstable besides the click. It just wasn't a solid keystroke feeling. I hope thats not the case with the brown switches.
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasdn
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasd


Plate mounted browns are plate mounted browns. Every board that I have used with plate mounted mx browns felt the same to me and that includes the noppoo choc mini.

Plate mounted blues to me fell like an alps switch with the sudden change in force needed to pass that bump. Thats something that I didn't notice with pcb mounted switches. Thats just personal opinion though.


----------



## glenn37216

*Razer BlackWidow Ultimate*



•Full mechanical keys with 50g actuation force
•Individually backlit keys with 5 levels of lighting
•1000Hz Ultrapolling / 1ms response time
•Programmable keys with on-the-fly macro recording
•Gaming mode option for deactivation of the Windows key
•10 customizable software profiles with on-the-fly switching
•5 additional macro keys
•Gaming optimized key matrix for minimized ghosting
•Multi-Media Controls
•Braided cable
•Audio-Out / Mic-In Jacks
•USB-Passthrough
•Approximate Size : 475 mm / 18.70" (Width) x 171 mm / 6.73" (Height) x 20 mm / 0.79" (Depth)
•Approximate Weight: 1500 g / 3.31 lbs

(Cherry MX Blue mechanical-key switches )

Loving this keyboard so far. Although I hate Razer's cheap mouse line up I'd recommend this keyboard to any Pc enthusiast out there who is serious about gaming . Great overall feedback of the keys ....


----------



## S.M.

Anyone here willing to trade browns for blues?


----------



## waar

might want to specify what keyboards


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> might want to specify what keyboards


My keyboard is a xenics scorpius m10. I'd trade for any brown keyboard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Uh oh, I hope there isn't a big difference between the browns on my WASD and the ones on the new Choc mini. The blues felt a little "rickity" and unstable besides the click. It just wasn't a solid keystroke feeling. I hope thats not the case with the brown switches.
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasdn
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=wasd
> 
> 
> 
> Plate mounted browns are plate mounted browns. Every board that I have used with plate mounted mx browns felt the same to me and that includes the noppoo choc mini.
> 
> Plate mounted blues to me fell like an alps switch with the sudden change in force needed to pass that bump. Thats something that I didn't notice with pcb mounted switches. Thats just personal opinion though.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenn37216*
> 
> *Razer BlackWidow Ultimate*


Wow, that pic looks amazing, haha. Nice controller too.


----------



## NinetyOne

What do you guys think? I quite like it. Does anyone know if the blue keys are really this blue? Or if they're a bit lighter.


----------



## lightsout

Heres a shot of the blue keys on mine.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Heres a shot of the blue keys on mine.


Thats pretty blue!


----------



## waar

Blue in the website looks more like this









Actual blue is darker

Pic is of dye sub PBT not the wasd abs keycaps.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Those blue keys on a black keyboard may look really nice. If you do order one make sure to upload some pics.


----------



## NinetyOne

Yeah I think it might of been a bit too much blue haha. In the end I went for a dark grey blank layout with orange WASD and ESC keys. I was contemplating whether to go full orange as well... too many choices to little time.


----------



## NinetyOne

Should look something like that. I'm hoping the dark grey is actually nice and dark. Same with the orange.

Went ahead and ordered up the plastic wrist rest as well. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## lightsout

Great choice. I love my WASD. Sadly though after I got it I realized I really needed a tenkeyless. So the wife is using it. Btw what switches did you get?


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Great choice. I love my WASD. Sadly though after I got it I realized I really needed a tenkeyless. So the wife is using it. Btw what switches did you get?


I got it with browns. Would like to get a board with blues in the future though.


----------



## NinetyOne

Ok had a last minute change of heart. Emailed them asking if I could change from browns, to blues and the guy said it would be no problem. Top notch service.


----------



## waar

Uh oh.

Once you go blue, all other switches suck









I keed I keed. But the satisfactory click blues provide makes them more awesome.


----------



## NinetyOne

Yeah I listened a few times and was like... damn those blues really do sound quite nice.

At first I was worried about these double tapping issues I had heard about. But apparently that's a load of crap. Either way I always lift my finger completely off the key when double tapping anyway, so should be fine.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I listened a few times and was like... damn those blues really do sound quite nice.


If you're interested in blues, but you still haven't set your mind on them yet, I recorded a nine minute typing video on my Das that has MX Blues. I think nine minutes is enough to make up your mind?


----------



## tuffstuff

out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?

I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> If you're interested in blues, but you still haven't set your mind on them yet, I recorded a nine minute typing video on my Das that has MX Blues. I think nine minutes is enough to make up your mind?


I already made up my mind on the blues.







The board is being put together as we speak!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffstuff*
> 
> out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?
> 
> I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


I went blues>blacks>browns>BS>topre>alps>red

Fav are blues. My daily drivers are a filco with blues on my pc and a poker with browns on my Mac.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffstuff*
> 
> out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?
> 
> I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


I went browns>blues>clears and I just ordered a new board with browns. Not sure if I will use the clears or browns for my main board.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffstuff*
> 
> out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?
> 
> I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


i started with Topre, i've also tried black, blue and red switches but i didn't like any of them tbh,


----------



## lightsout

Whats up with Topres? Ar ethey close to any cherry switch? They are so dang expensive.


----------



## magna224

Some people say that they feel similar to MX Reds but smoother.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffstuff*
> 
> out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?
> I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


I started with MX Clears -> MX Brown -> Then several variations of ALPS -> MX Black
I now use ALPS and MX Blacks most often and Clears every once in a while for something different.

EDIT: Ops sorry for posting twice.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffstuff*
> 
> out of curiosity what switches did most of you guys start with?
> I am just wondering I got my tt meka gt 1 in and it has blacks. But i dont really hate them. Was just wondering.


Alps, black alps.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Some people say that they feel similar to MX Reds but smoother.


This. IMO, topre is worth the hype. Reds are not.


----------



## ChoboGuy

My 87UB at work:










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up with Topres? Ar ethey close to any cherry switch? They are so dang expensive.


They have their own unique feel. It isn't really like any cherry switch, but I do prefer it over them. It feels really luxurious to type on IMO. Each keystroke is like cutting through butter and the keycaps have this really nice velvety textured finish. And regarding the $300 price premium.. that pretty much comes down to the person. Personally, I don't have one bit of buyer's remorse.


----------



## azianai

went from blues to red
blues are nice for typing, but i was getting bad carpal tunnel on my left hand .
its my actionbar hand lol, so i switched to reds with the landing pads so i don't have to "bottom out" like i do on the blues.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Some people say that they feel similar to MX Reds but smoother.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Some people say that they feel similar to MX Reds but smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> This. IMO, topre is worth the hype. Reds are not.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*
> 
> My 87UB at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up with Topres? Ar ethey close to any cherry switch? They are so dang expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> They have their own unique feel. It isn't really like any cherry switch, but I do prefer it over them. It feels really luxurious to type on IMO. Each keystroke is like cutting through butter and the keycaps have this really nice velvety textured finish. And regarding the $300 price premium.. that pretty much comes down to the person. Personally, I don't have one bit of buyer's remorse.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, one day I will have to get one. But I'm still getting used to paying $100 plus for a keyboard.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone got pics of leopold tkl's or choc minis with customized keycaps. I want to do something to spice up these boards but with the odd shaped shift on the mini and space bar of the leopold is throwing me off. I could just get a 37 key kit but that seems kind of boring.

Anyone got any ideas or pics. I would love to put all white keys on the noppoo. But the damn right shift.


----------



## waar

Profosist on GH can mod any filco style spacebar to fit leopold spacing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Profosist on GH can mod any filco style spacebar to fit leopold spacing.


Should I just pm him? What does this require? Does it need to be cut?

EDIT* Thanks I found his thread, will keep it subbed for when I need it.


----------



## waar

nope all he does is add the stems where needed


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> nope all he does is add the stems where needed


I found the thread, very nice, I thought the space bar was the wrong size. Now I just need to figure out what color.


----------



## magna224

I like my 37-key =( (I think you have already seen it)
I actually use a black doubleshot set now on as many keys as possible thanks to Clickey. <3


----------



## lightsout

That looks pretty sweet. Who's clickey? I think I am going to buy a red pbt set from qtan for my leopold to match the red esc they give you. I think it would look pretty cool.

I would love a stock set of noppoo white keycaps. I pmed qtan to see if he had a set on maybe a broken board or something. You never know.


----------



## waar

can you flip the spacebar around? and if you can, would it feel weird because of the angle?

i've always wanted a choc min (since it reminds me of a minitouch) but for some reason i never get around to buying one.

might sell a couple of my leopolds to fund for one


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> can you flip the spacebar around? and if you can, would it feel weird because of the angle?
> 
> i've always wanted a choc min (since it reminds me of a minitouch) but for some reason i never get around to buying one.
> 
> might sell a couple of my leopolds to fund for one


Mine is on its way here, I had one with blues but sold it, maybe the guy above can answer that question. And its a pretty nice board. I like the layout, my leopold felt too bog at first. Getting used to it though.

No go on the white noppoo keycaps. Oh well.


----------



## waar

yeah i was thinking of buying the mini off you, but i was too late to the party.


----------



## lightsout

Oh bummer. I was surprised it sat so long. I guess it was because the blue switches.


----------



## waar

<3 blue switches.

my money was tied up at the moment your keyboard was on sale or else i would have taken it. oh well.


----------



## lightsout

I would like to revisit blues one day on a different board. Someone told me here the Noppoo has a different feel because of the mounting.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would like to revisit blues one day on a different board. Someone told me here the Noppoo has a different feel because of the mounting.


The switches are still plate mounted on the noppoo. I know that the noppoo choc mini that I had with browns felt like every other plate mounted board with mx browns that I have ever used.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would like to revisit blues one day on a different board. Someone told me here the Noppoo has a different feel because of the mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> The switches are still plate mounted on the noppoo. I know that the noppoo choc mini that I had with browns felt like every other plate mounted board with mx browns that I have ever used.
Click to expand...

Someone recently posted that the blues feel different. Not sure what thread it was in. Maybe he was wrong idk?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Someone recently posted that the blues feel different. Not sure what thread it was in. Maybe he was wrong idk?


There were a lot of people claiming that about the noppoo with browns too. Supposedly due to the key caps. I don't know, I didn't notice much of a difference. What is it that you didn't like about the blues?


----------



## magna224

The Noppoo choc mini has some pretty thick keycaps compared to most manufacturers this may have been what he was talking about.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Someone recently posted that the blues feel different. Not sure what thread it was in. Maybe he was wrong idk?
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of people claiming that about the noppoo with browns too. Supposedly due to the key caps. I don't know, I didn't notice much of a difference. What is it that you didn't like about the blues?
Click to expand...

Its hard to explain but they had a "rickity" feel to them. I brought this up and someone said it was more of an issue with the board. When I pushed the key it didn't have a solid feel to it. It seemed like it would shake a bit. I don't know if it was just the feel of the click of a blue switch. I don't notice this on browns or clears.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Count me in, new Das just came in today


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its hard to explain but they had a "rickity" feel to them. I brought this up and someone said it was more of an issue with the board. When I pushed the key it didn't have a solid feel to it. It seemed like it would shake a bit. I don't know if it was just the feel of the click of a blue switch. I don't notice this on browns or clears.


My backspace key on the mini used to have a rickety loose sound when wiggled. After I put my doubleshot set on it didn't happen anymore I think it was the stabilizers.


----------



## Trippen Out

how epic. i came to this thread for the first time and it said there was 5100 unread post. thats a pretty damn big listing. im not gonna read them all. anyway i have been thinking about getting a new keyboard for a while. today i purchased my first mechanical one. i know its kinda oldish. but i chose the thermaltake meka g1. i can honestly say that even tho it has cherry blacks. im really like the way it feels when i type. its almost like my fingers are flowing now. i might look at something a bit different to take into work since i spend most of my day at working typing in a CLI instead of doing gaming.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its hard to explain but they had a "rickity" feel to them. I brought this up and someone said it was more of an issue with the board. When I pushed the key it didn't have a solid feel to it. It seemed like it would shake a bit. I don't know if it was just the feel of the click of a blue switch. I don't notice this on browns or clears.
> 
> 
> 
> My backspace key on the mini used to have a rickety loose sound when wiggled. After I put my doubleshot set on it didn't happen anymore I think it was the stabilizers.
Click to expand...

Oh really. What did you put on it all black? Or was that picture earlier how it looks now? I though I remember you said you changed it since the white keys were on.


----------



## waar

got this in the mail today and.....



























































this thing is BEAUTIFUL. many people have already said it, but it's worth saying again.. go and buy Eric's wood wrist rests. they are worth every penny and more. i am definitely getting another one for my filco and a headphone stand.

i only went with the wrist rest part because i'd like to carry it around and i have no room on my desk for it (which sucks, because i'd love to have the whole thing)


----------



## NinetyOne

Looks mighty fine mate!


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh really. What did you put on it all black? Or was that picture earlier how it looks now? I though I remember you said you changed it since the white keys were on.


My " |-| " key is not working =S

Yea I'm using an all black c|-|erry doubles|-|ot set now for all but a few modifiers don't fit.


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Sorry for the terribly dark photo. Das Keyboard Ultimate S (Cherry Blues)


----------



## Jeff78

Ducky Shine arrived a few days ago. Finally got a chance to take a picture.



Red LEDs and red switches. Feels very sturdy, nice to type on.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> how epic. i came to this thread for the first time and it said there was 5100 unread post. thats a pretty damn big listing. im not gonna read them all. anyway i have been thinking about getting a new keyboard for a while. today i purchased my first mechanical one. i know its kinda oldish. but i chose the thermaltake meka g1. i can honestly say that even tho it has cherry blacks. im really like the way it feels when i type. its almost like my fingers are flowing now. i might look at something a bit different to take into work since i spend most of my day at working typing in a CLI instead of doing gaming.


I love typing on my cherry blacks, but i can honestly say i did prefer blues when i had them. I just wanted to try a linear switch. The only time i type on my home computer is OCN though, i never do any work there, mostly gaming. All of my real typing is done at work.


----------



## MARK-20

Im a bit new to "mechanical" keyboards and just found out I was one of the lucky winners of the win one of 50 Ducky mechanical keyboards. But im a bit baffled as to which one to go for, as all I really do is game and browse ocn, so I would be gratefull if you could shine some light on which one to go for, that would be suit my uses...out of MX Black,Blue,Brown or RED?

Thanks


----------



## Boyboyd

Unfortunately, the only way to find out which you will prefer is to try some, and that's not easy to do.

If you're gaming, most people will tell you to get a linear switch. Those are red or black.
If you'll be typing, they'll say get a tactile switch, like blue or brown.

I've found that, for me anyway, i can do anything on any switch. I gamed in tactile, and typed with blacks.

There's a load more information here. It's difficult to go wrong with any switch though, but i started with blues and loved them. Now i'm onto blacks and i love those too.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Unfortunately, the only way to find out which you will prefer is to try some, and that's not easy to do.
> If you're gaming, most people will tell you to get a linear switch. Those are red or black.
> If you'll be typing, they'll say get a tactile switch, like blue or brown.
> I've found that, for me anyway, i can do anything on any switch. I gamed in tactile, and typed with blacks.
> There's a load more information here. It's difficult to go wrong with any switch though, but i started with blues and loved them. Now i'm onto blacks and i love those too.


Thanks for the quick response,
Think it will have to be red or blacks then I think , Im going to have a read through that guide you showed me anyways.

Thanks


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Im a bit new to "mechanical" keyboards and just found out I was one of the lucky winners of the win one of 50 Ducky mechanical keyboards. But im a bit baffled as to which one to go for, as all I really do is game and browse ocn, so I would be gratefull if you could shine some light on which one to go for, that would be suit my uses...out of MX Black,Blue,Brown or RED?
> Thanks


Well reds are out since they are not included in the prizes







at least that's what Chip said.

I won one too btw







I went with brown since they seem to be the most popular "in the middle" switch and I already have a Filco with blues.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Well reds are out since they are not included in the prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least that's what Chip said.
> I won one too btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with brown since they seem to be the most popular "in the middle" switch and I already have a Filco with blues.


Ahh soo you did, have you got yours yet? And Im waiting to hear back from Chipp as my discount code isn't working! and in the PM he sent me he said "Any DK1008 keyboard which is in stock will allow you to purchase it with the coupon code "**********" - this will give you a discount equal to the cost of the keyboard and free shipping."

I just fingured any of the DK1008's would be included, Think Im going to go for the blacks anyhow. But you saying Browns are like in the middle has stumped me again haha


----------



## lightsout

I think my keyboard shuffle is finally done. Selling my new Leo with clears. Couldn't get into the clears. Brown choc mini should be here today. And I just ordered a black leopold with red switches (on sale for $89). And some white keycaps from Qtan. I think this will be my daily driver. I'll post pics when they are all here.

Tried reds at frys yesterday and liked them. Hopefully I still feel that way when it shows up.


----------



## waar

You're never really done with the shuffle, you just take breaks.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Ahh soo you did, have you got yours yet? And Im waiting to hear back from Chipp as my discount code isn't working! and in the PM he sent me he said "Any DK1008 keyboard which is in stock will allow you to purchase it with the coupon code "**********" - this will give you a discount equal to the cost of the keyboard and free shipping."
> I just fingured any of the DK1008's would be included, Think Im going to go for the blacks anyhow. But you saying Browns are like in the middle has stumped me again haha


Na, haven't received mine yet, only got the code last night and it wasn't working for a few hours, it eventually worked late last night and it's still pending :l When I was having issues with the code though Chip mentioned that the red switch wasn't an option


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Na, haven't received mine yet, only got the code last night and it wasn't working for a few hours, it eventually worked late last night and it's still pending :l When I was having issues with the code though Chip mentioned that the red switch wasn't an option


Ahh yeah same here keep trying the code every now and then but still no luck and just checked there I think its because its $30 more for reds! Im still stuck between Blacks and Browns though! They both seem to be pretty good for my needs! just no way of testing either of them out


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Changed my mind at the last moment - won one of the OCN "DK 1008", but found out I got the option of what switch I would prefer. So instead of browns, I went for blues. Hopefully I don't regret it. I am also eventually going to get blank caps for most of the keys so I can get better at typing. I suck right now at only 50-60 words per minute...I know, I know. Reason I went for the blue is because I have read that they are the preferred switch for typing. Though I do game, I am not competitive, so I don't feel I would necessarily notice an disadvantages with the blues. And I've read others have no problem gaming on the blues, so I figured they might be OK. Also, from some videos I have seen, they really aren't THAT much louder than, say, the MX browns.


----------



## Wheezo

I'm with ya Aaron. I chose MX Blues as my choice for the DK 1008 I won in the giveaway, and I am hoping I do not regret it.
I really wanted the satisfying sound the Blues give and I am thinking I can adapt to gaming on a board with blue switches.
Can't wait to receive mine, so I may then replace my Arctosa that I have been using for 2.5 years.


----------



## magna224

MX Blues feel pretty nice to me. Out of the main MX switches Clears/Blacks are tied for #1 (I can't decide) and MX Blues are second.


----------



## HWI

My first mechanical had blues, I like them better than blacks and clears, but much prefer browns and reds. It's really all personal preference, the only way you can know for sure what switch is best for you is to try them all.


----------



## Elvandar

Quick opinion question. I need a keyboard for work; I use a ducky shining with red switches at home and love it for typing and gaming. Of these 4 options, which do you think would be best?

1. Corsair K90 (red switches)
2. Deck Legend 105 linear (black switches)
3. Filco Linear R (red switches; will cost me $250 before shipping from someone on GH)
4. Filco Ninja MJ-2 Linear (black switches) from Amazon

Mostly want to pick from these just in case I happen to like one of them more, I can swap my work and home keyboards


----------



## HWI

Have you considered Leopold?


----------



## Elvandar

I haven't because I heard of build quality issues with them (and how they're a cheaper sourced Filco), and if I'm not going to get a backlit keyboard, I'm fairly certain I'd go with a Filco.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Unfortunately, the only way to find out which you will prefer is to try some, and that's not easy to do.
> If you're gaming, most people will tell you to get a linear switch. Those are red or black.
> If you'll be typing, they'll say get a tactile switch, like blue or brown.
> I've found that, for me anyway, i can do anything on any switch. I gamed in tactile, and typed with blacks.
> There's a load more information here. It's difficult to go wrong with any switch though, but i started with blues and loved them. Now i'm onto blacks and i love those too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response,
> Think it will have to be red or blacks then I think , Im going to have a read through that guide you showed me anyways.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I was in the same boat as you, MARK, when it came to considering what kind of switch I would get. I decided to follow the general advise and get black switches since I do a whole ton of gaming more than anything. Luckily, I'm totally loving them up to this point, and while I know there are many more switches to try out, I feel I'm pretty contempt with these black switches, so I don't think I'll be in a rush to try another board anytime soon. That could potentially change if I feel my new server/LAN rig needs a new keyboard (it's currently using my old keyboard setup) but only time will tell for that.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> I haven't because I heard of build quality issues with them (and how they're a cheaper sourced Filco), and if I'm not going to get a backlit keyboard, I'm fairly certain I'd go with a Filco.


What build quality issues?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> I haven't because I heard of build quality issues with them (and how they're a cheaper sourced Filco), and if I'm not going to get a backlit keyboard, I'm fairly certain I'd go with a Filco.


I think your source may be misinformed. Leopolds are solid keyboards, the main difference between a Leopold and a Filco is the stabilizers(imo). I'm not sure what you mean by them being a cheaper sourced Filco, but they don't have the same OEM, so they are not sourced from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Elvandar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Filco-Majestouch-Tenkeyless-Keyboard-FKBN87ML-EB-Cherry-Black-Linear-Japan-RARE-/130625524500?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item1e69e35314#ht_500wt_1413

" These keyboards are Japanese Domestic Models, meaning that they don't currently have retail distributors in the U.S. (EliteKeyboards, the distributor from whom I purchased this keyboard, no longer stocks Filcos, having replaced them with cheaper Korean-sourced Leopold keyboards.)"

Seen similar things in a few different places.


----------



## HWI

That's a comment from someone trying to sell a Filco under the guise that it's rare, I wouldn't exactly trust that. Another reason not to trust him is that he thinks that keyboard has Cherry ML switches, which it does not. If you surf geekhack you will see just as many people that have issues with Filcos as with Leopolds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That's a comment from someone trying to sell a Filco under the guise that it's rare, I wouldn't exactly trust that. Another reason not to trust him is that he thinks that keyboard has Cherry ML switches, which it does not. If you surf geekhack you will see just as many people that have issues with Filcos as with Leopolds.


I agree you can't listen to someone who is trying to sell you a competing product. Leopolds are excellent. And the TKL with red switches is on sale for $89 right now. That would be my pick. I almost bought a filco but didn't feel it was that much better to warrant the huge price increase.

Whats the deal with $250 filco reds anyways? Were they a limited edition? Anyone know what they originally sold for? I'm just curious if people are jacking up the price because they are hard to find now or were they way more then the other models to begin with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> You're never really done with the shuffle, you just take breaks.


Oh I totally agree. I think that was more me saying that to myself. So I would stop lusting over new keyboards so much. I really only use one so having more then 1 or 2 is a waste anyways. They hold their value pretty good though. Which is nice because you can flip them without too much of a loss when you want to try something new.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the deal with $250 filco reds anyways? Were they a limited edition? Anyone know what they originally sold for? I'm just curious if people are jacking up the price because they are hard to find now or were they way more then the other models to begin with?


They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the deal with $250 filco reds anyways? Were they a limited edition? Anyone know what they originally sold for? I'm just curious if people are jacking up the price because they are hard to find now or were they way more then the other models to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
Click to expand...

I bought mine for $164 brand new. People are just price gouging them because they didn't make much. To be honest I prefer my Filco blue or black over reds anyday


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the deal with $250 filco reds anyways? Were they a limited edition? Anyone know what they originally sold for? I'm just curious if people are jacking up the price because they are hard to find now or were they way more then the other models to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
Click to expand...

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the deal with $250 filco reds anyways? Were they a limited edition? Anyone know what they originally sold for? I'm just curious if people are jacking up the price because they are hard to find now or were they way more then the other models to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought mine for $164 brand new. People are just price gouging them because they didn't make much. To be honest I prefer my Filco blue or black over reds anyday
Click to expand...

$164 huh not bad.

Ok question. What boards besides Filco/quick fire use costar stabilizers? Or is that is. I have a noppoo,WASD, and Leopold and I think they all use cherries. I keep hearing people say they prefer costar.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.


You can buy them brand new right now from PCHome for $184 or the tenkeyless for $161, but the tenkeyless is OOS.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Filco-Majestouch-Tenkeyless-Keyboard-FKBN87ML-EB-Cherry-Black-Linear-Japan-RARE-/130625524500?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item1e69e35314#ht_500wt_1413
> " These keyboards are Japanese Domestic Models, meaning that they don't currently have retail distributors in the U.S. (EliteKeyboards, the distributor from whom I purchased this keyboard, no longer stocks Filcos, having replaced them with cheaper Korean-sourced Leopold keyboards.)"
> Seen similar things in a few different places.


then i'd like him to explain this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=A104717BI2VJF7

so, what were those build quality issues you were talking about again?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy them brand new right now from PCHome for $184 or the tenkeyless for $161, but the tenkeyless is OOS.
Click to expand...

But when was the last time it was in stock? Is it even coming back?

I need to get a filco one day to see what all the fuss is about. At this point I would prefer to put the extra money towards keycaps instead of paying the premium put on the filcos.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I was in the same boat as you, MARK, when it came to considering what kind of switch I would get. I decided to follow the general advise and get black switches since I do a whole ton of gaming more than anything. Luckily, I'm totally loving them up to this point, and while I know there are many more switches to try out, I feel I'm pretty contempt with these black switches, so I don't think I'll be in a rush to try another board anytime soon. That could potentially change if I feel my new server/LAN rig needs a new keyboard (it's currently using my old keyboard setup) but only time will tell for that.


Yeah, Think Im just going to go for blacks then as 90% of my time on a computer is spent gaming *FPS* anyway! Thanks for clearing it up a bit more for me! And never owning a mech. keyboard before Im sure I like them anyway as I haven't got anything to really compare it to.


----------



## Ghooble

I thought I posted in here a long time ago O.O. I got an IBM Model M. Sign me up por favor


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy them brand new right now from PCHome for $184 or the tenkeyless for $161, but the tenkeyless is OOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when was the last time it was in stock? Is it even coming back?
> 
> I need to get a filco one day to see what all the fuss is about. At this point I would prefer to put the extra money towards keycaps instead of paying the premium put on the filcos.
Click to expand...

The standard 104 was in stock a couple days ago. I believe the tenkeyless was also


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok question. What boards besides Filco/quick fire use costar stabilizers? Or is that is. I have a noppoo,WASD, and Leopold and I think they all use cherries. I keep hearing people say they prefer costar.


Noppo Choc Mini and WASD use Costar stabilizers, Leopold uses Cherry stabilizers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy them brand new right now from PCHome for $184 or the tenkeyless for $161, but the tenkeyless is OOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when was the last time it was in stock? Is it even coming back?
> 
> I need to get a filco one day to see what all the fuss is about. At this point I would prefer to put the extra money towards keycaps instead of paying the premium put on the filcos.
Click to expand...

AFAIK Filco stopped making them, so I imagine the stock would be pretty difficult to reacquire, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok question. What boards besides Filco/quick fire use costar stabilizers? Or is that is. I have a noppoo,WASD, and Leopold and I think they all use cherries. I keep hearing people say they prefer costar.
> 
> 
> 
> Noppo Choc Mini and WASD use Costar stabilizers, Leopold uses Cherry stabilizers.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They were limited edition, I've never seen one cheaper than $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy them brand new right now from PCHome for $184 or the tenkeyless for $161, but the tenkeyless is OOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when was the last time it was in stock? Is it even coming back?
> 
> I need to get a filco one day to see what all the fuss is about. At this point I would prefer to put the extra money towards keycaps instead of paying the premium put on the filcos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AFAIK Filco stopped making them, so I imagine the stock would be pretty difficult to reacquire, but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

I was also under that impression. No worries though, theres plenty of filcos with browns if I wanted to pick one up. Its kind of lame to me though that people are trying to charge so much. I get the whole supply and demand thing but still.


----------



## waar

need to update my list, one less keyboard in my collection


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> need to update my list, one less keyboard in my collection


Which did you get rid of and why?


----------



## waar

white leopold with brown switches.

and i dont use it or never really used it. just wanted a white keyboard. but now i have a filco with the switches that i like (blue) in white and another white leopold with reds (not a fan of reds, but it was a present so i'd feel like an ass if i sold it). but just really cutting down on the amount of keyboards that i have.


----------



## theguatemalian

Hy question, I dont have the money for a full on mechanical keyboard right now, since I spent most of it on the TBA rig finally, I have a little lef tover and I see a ton of IBM model M for cheap on ebay is this a good starting keyboard or should I just save up for a Filco/Ducky and find and old dell rubber dome in the mean time?


----------



## waar

Yeah you'll be fine with a model m. Might have to clean it a little if it's used. And hopefully it won't have too many broken rivets.


----------



## NinetyOne

KeyboardCo have filco tenkeyless and full sized boards in red switches in stock if anyone is after one. IOS Layout.


----------



## Krame

New shamrock key.


----------



## Kick

My click clacks came yesterday


----------



## Broses

I apologize for the quality/lighting of this picture, but here is my Leopold with MX Blue switches. I love it dearly, both for gaming and typing.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick*
> 
> My click clacks came yesterday


was it messy?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kick*
> 
> My click clacks came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it messy?
Click to expand...

sheesh...


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> was it messy?


Ran out of paper towels.


----------



## csm725

Reaper, please add the following to my list -
CM Storm QuickFire in MX Reds (Ergo Clears over the summer, hopefully, pics when I find them).

Ducky Shine Full Sized







in MX Blues (pics when I get the board).


----------



## Phoenix777

DAS Silent with black keycaps from WASD



my friends say it looks like a giant piece of chocolate, I agree.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Typing on a cherry red Filco and wow I just fell in love all over again...


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krame*
> 
> New shamrock key.


Homg, where can I get one? would suit the keyboard I ordered so well.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix777*
> 
> DAS Silent with black keycaps from WASD
> 
> 
> 
> my friends say it looks like a giant piece of chocolate, I agree.


Just wondering, why didn't you buy the ultimate version in the first place?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## Phoenix777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Just wondering, why didn't you buy the ultimate version in the first place?
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


at that time I wasnt sure if I could use a keyboard with no writings on it :\
after I got the keyboard I found out that it's laser etched and I could actually feel the printing on the caps. wasn't used to it, and changed to blank caps eventually.


----------



## lightsout

Just got my Leopold FC200RR with reds. First board with reds. Pretty sick. I can type so light. Pretty much impossible for me not to bottom out though. Which I normally always do though so no problem there.

Heres a pic. This will do until my white set shows up from Qtan.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*
> 
> Typing on a cherry red Filco and wow I just fell in love all over again...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just got my Leopold FC200RR with reds. First board with reds. Pretty sick. I can type so light. Pretty much impossible for me not to bottom out though. Which I normally always do though so no problem there.


Pictures, guys... come on!

I know a lot of people think Red's are over hyped at the moment, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who really loves them! They do require a bit of adjustment coming off of heavier or more tactile switches, but the experience once adjusted to them is so awesome. Subtle and luxurious for lack of better words







.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*
> 
> Typing on a cherry red Filco and wow I just fell in love all over again...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just got my Leopold FC200RR with reds. First board with reds. Pretty sick. I can type so light. Pretty much impossible for me not to bottom out though. Which I normally always do though so no problem there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures, guys... come on!
> 
> I know a lot of people think Red's are over hyped at the moment, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who really loves them! They do require a bit of adjustment coming off of heavier or more tactile switches, but the experience once adjusted to them is so awesome. Subtle and luxurious for lack of better words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I added a pic as you posted this. And great explanation subtle and luxurious. I was describing it to myself as my fingers were just "gliding" over the keyboard. They are very similar to browns IMO but just smoother. I thought I would never want a linear switch when I tried blacks. But these are just so smooth. I keep bouncing around forums just looking for something to post lol just to type on these bad boys.


----------



## waar

hopefully yours wont have the controller problem mine (and other GHers) has had.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I added a pic as you posted this. And great explanation subtle and luxurious. I was describing it to myself as my fingers were just "gliding" over the keyboard. They are very similar to browns IMO but just smoother. I thought I would never want a linear switch when I tried blacks. But these are just so smooth. I keep bouncing around forums just looking for something to post lol just to type on these bad boys.


Heh, that's when you know you've got a board and a switch you'll love is when you go out of your way to look for something to type


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> hopefully yours wont have the controller problem mine (and other GHers) has had.


So you had that issue as well? WHat happened? The usb port was flakey? Mine sites on my desk all the time so I am hoping I don't have any problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I added a pic as you posted this. And great explanation subtle and luxurious. I was describing it to myself as my fingers were just "gliding" over the keyboard. They are very similar to browns IMO but just smoother. I thought I would never want a linear switch when I tried blacks. But these are just so smooth. I keep bouncing around forums just looking for something to post lol just to type on these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, that's when you know you've got a board and a switch you'll love is when you go out of your way to look for something to type
Click to expand...


----------



## waar

keyboard kept disconnecting and becoming unresponsive whenever it was plugged in with USB. was fine with ps/2.

funny enough, i've only seen people mention this problem with mx red version of the board. i had 2 leopolds with brown switches (both white and black version) and neither of them had the problem. one came from iomania and the other came from elitekeyboards.

my leo with reds is white version.


----------



## B-rock

I'm at work right now, but I just got my Xarmor U9 Plus keyboard with cherry blues. This is my first mech keyboard ever and I'm really liking it a lot. I love that it has the USB and Audio/Mic inputs, this was the perfect keyboard for me. But I do have one question. When taking off the keycaps, I noticed that there were LED's underneath them. Obviously they use the same board as the step up which had the LED backlighting. I was just wondering if there is any way to mod the LED's to come on?


----------



## Bech

*Filco Majestouch 2 Cherry MX Brown*

This is my first mechanical keyboard. have had it a few weeks and have been really happy with it.

I've tested it with "Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners" to dampen the sound , but thought it destroyed too much of the nice things about the Cherry MX. This is sure a personal preference

I have changed 4 keycaps with white keycaps from WASD keyboards.


----------



## clear

I found that I don't care much for the o-ring mod either. Its not bad, but I don't mind the CLACK or feel from bottoming out.

And, I also have that color combination on my Cherry MX Black tenkeyless Filco, except the WASD and Esc keys are WASD's "Light Grey". IMO it looks very nice.


----------



## KW10001

Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless. LOVE!!!


----------



## Alienman

I've had this for a few months now...

Ducky PBT 9008-H, Mixed Cherry Switches.




I love the thing to death!


----------



## Jeff78

Why browns on the main board and blues on the tenkey?


----------



## Alienman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Why browns on the main board and blues on the tenkey?


It was how the board was made, I initially wanted to try as many of the switches as I could (it was my first mechanical keyboard) but after getting it, I wouldn't want it any other way, typing on blue's are too loud for me for everyday use, but when using the calculator or putting in numbers (which I do a lot of) the blues are really nice to have. Also if you notice, the function keys are black









The board is arranged that the letter keys/number row above them are all browns, all the function keys are black(including shift, enter, backspace, space, etc) and the numpad is blue.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> keyboard kept disconnecting and becoming unresponsive whenever it was plugged in with USB. was fine with ps/2.
> 
> funny enough, i've only seen people mention this problem with mx red version of the board. i had 2 leopolds with brown switches (both white and black version) and neither of them had the problem. one came from iomania and the other came from elitekeyboards.
> 
> my leo with reds is white version.


I hope mine doesn't have any issues. All good so far.


----------



## MARK-20

Can't wait to recieve this!!


----------



## Methos07

Lookie what I bought


----------



## lightsout

I got a brand new choc mini (2 days old). Not digging the small layout. I'm going to sell it, ads up on GH will get one up on here as well later. Just an fyi.


----------



## mxthunder

Got my ducky keyboard in today! Thanks to tank guys! This thing looks like a very quality keyboard!!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to recieve this!!


Ah you managed to get it working then









My tracking finally updated last night so mines on it's way, I just hope I don't get charged by customs :l I'm sure I remember seeing someone from the UK buy one and have to pay customs fees, Oh well if it's something like £20 I guess it's worth it


----------



## Kevlo

Wiat...how are some of you getting it for free?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Wiat...how are some of you getting it for free?


There was a giveaway recently.


----------



## ChaosAD

I think i got the mechanical virus. And i think i have to give it a try. Atm i use a logithech mx5500 and i am about to order a Ducky Shine with blue or white backlit and MX red. What do you think? I dont like clicky noise. Is this ok for both gaming and typing?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Today the old IT manager (he's leaving the job) and myself (I'm replacing him) were on the phone with CDW (whom we buy most of our stuff from), and I was offered the opportunity to have the company purchase a new keyboard for me. Since I hadn't anything prepared (I wasn't aware of what CDW even carried at that moment), I ended up quickly going with an Adesso MKB-135.

I'm left wondering if that was my best choice. The guy from CDW kept showing me things from Cherry that I didn't quite like. One of them had ML switches (Ewwww). I did almost going with the SIIG until I realized that it had that non-standard layout with the small backspace.

Thoughts?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I think i got the mechanical virus. And i think i have to give it a try. Atm i use a logithech mx5500 and i am about to order a Ducky Shine with blue or white backlit and MX red. What do you think? I dont like clicky noise. Is this ok for both gaming and typing?


Sounds good. Reds still have some noise since they are so light its hard not to bottom out. But they feel o' so nice.


----------



## Modus

KBC Poker with blacks switches.


----------



## waar

all black everything


----------



## cyberbeat

It's just missing black lettering


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> KBC Poker with blacks switches.


That's really beautiful, man. What lighting and camera did you use on that?


----------



## Modus

Nikon D3000 with stock 18-55mm lense and a ghetto flash diffuser(micro-fiber cloth over my old high-school ID).


----------



## Allen86

just picked up a blackwidow open box off newegg for 47 shipped. Figured for 47 bucks, couldn't pass up a chance to try mechanical switches...if I don't like it could always sell it without a loss atleast. Hopefully it'll be a keeper with nothing wrong with it


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> There was a giveaway recently.


That is what i figured it was from...i didn't win one...and i entered...i had a 2.5% chance of winning...I've gambled and won on less odds...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> just picked up a blackwidow open box off newegg for 47 shipped. Figured for 47 bucks, couldn't pass up a chance to try mechanical switches...if I don't like it could always sell it without a loss atleast. Hopefully it'll be a keeper with nothing wrong with it


Yah thats a great deal. You should be able to sell it at that at least no problem.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> There was a giveaway recently.


I practically live on this site, how the heck did I miss that? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> just picked up a blackwidow open box off newegg for 47 shipped. Figured for 47 bucks, couldn't pass up a chance to try mechanical switches...if I don't like it could always sell it without a loss atleast. Hopefully it'll be a keeper with nothing wrong with it


Sick deal man. I had a BWU for a bit, was a good keyboard and I would have kept it had I liked MX Blues and fullsize keyboards.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> There was a giveaway recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practically live on this site, how the heck did I miss that? lol
Click to expand...

Lol me too. Someone told me about it and I was one day late.


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> I practically live on this site, how the heck did I miss that? lol
> Sick deal man. I had a BWU for a bit, was a good keyboard and I would have kept it had I liked MX Blues and fullsize keyboards.


Yeah, I've been looking at _alot_ of mech keyboards lately. I pretty much settled for wanting to get a 10 keyless as I never use numpad and it would fit better for how I arrange my keyboard on my desk. I was going to pick up a CM Quick Fire Rapid more than likely once they were available but then came across that deal randomly browsing newegg, the price tag got the best of me


----------



## goodtobeking

Should be getting my OCN Ducky tomorrow. Thanks again OCN!


----------



## thatrodbloke

To those who won OCN Duckys:

How did you guys get order confirmations? I won one as well, contacted Chipp through PM and gave him my adress and told me I was all set. Other than than haven't heard back.

I'm a bit anxious to receive mine as I've never had nor tried a mechanical keyboard before, I've always used secondhand keyboards.


----------



## goodtobeking

I went to TankGuys website, then added an DK1008 keyboard to my cart(can be any type of key as long as it is the DK1008 series). Then go to your cart. This is where I had troubles, I kept entering my "Key" and it wouldnt work, you have to enter in your shipping info first in the shipping estimator. Then you enter in your "Key" and finish up like you normally would.

Post if your still having problems.

I got a package already this morning, going to open it now!!


----------



## thatrodbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I went to TankGuys website, then added an DK1008 keyboard to my cart(can be any type of key as long as it is the DK1008 series). Then go to your cart. This is where I had troubles, I kept entering my "Key" and it wouldnt work, you have to enter in your shipping info first in the shipping estimator. Then you enter in your "Key" and finish up like you normally would.
> Post if your still having problems.
> I got a package already this morning, going to open it now!!


Thanks for the reply.

By "key," should I have received some sort of discount code from Chipp?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> KBC Poker with blacks switches.


Get rid of those damn stock keycaps!


----------



## sammkv

Man I just have a plain ole ABS mechanical I got from newegg awhile back. Cool stuff in the thread.


----------



## csm725

That $20 one?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That $20 one?


Yup, this was at the time when mechanical just started coming all out

I mean knew they were around for awhile just all these new ones are out now


----------



## csm725

Yeah, it is becoming more mainstream. Shame Logitech didn't enter the market.
Anyways, the M1 I heard was not a bad board.


----------



## sammkv

Yeah, good point on logitech. Shocked they ain't in the market.


----------



## csm725

I think the reason that they didn't enter is because of profit margins.
Let's look at the Logitech Illuminated. The total cost to manufacture it at larger quantities is somewhere around $20/unit. They sell for $65, and they used to sell for $90. That is like a 500-800% profit percentage.
On a 104-key mechanical, the switches themselves cost you $20/board - as you can see they have less of a profit to be had.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Ah you managed to get it working then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tracking finally updated last night so mines on it's way, I just hope I don't get charged by customs :l I'm sure I remember seeing someone from the UK buy one and have to pay customs fees, Oh well if it's something like £20 I guess it's worth it


haha yeah atfer 20+ emails to and from Ben @ TankGuys finally got it sorted. He had todo my order manually, as the coupon code still wouldnt work with the mxblack version! He did however sort that problem out for anyone else who won one and wanted the mxblack version.

Ahh spose £20 isnt bad! considering the cost of the KB and shipping it to the UK, thats a bargain anyway


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> KBC Poker with blacks switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of those damn stock keycaps!
Click to expand...

I thought they looked pretty good actually. For stock caps.


----------



## csm725

The printing wears out in like a week though... better to get some PBT caps


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The printing wears out in like a week though... better to get some PBT caps


Oh I thought they all had PBTs. You can buy them with pbts for a little more. I figured they all had them since KBC seems to be one of the main producers of them.


----------



## csm725

No, just horrendous pad printed ABS keys.


----------



## waar

Pokers' Pbt keys are ugly since the legends look pink


----------



## csm725

Mine didn't look pink. They wore off in a week though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Mine didn't look pink. They wore off in a week though.


Did you get abs? Qtan seels them with abs or pbt.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-poker/kbc-poker-40-mechanical-gaming/lid=18974470
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-poker/kbc-poker-40-mechanical-keyboa/lid=18974445

@ waar, pink you say huh, that sucks.


----------



## csm725

I got the ABS MX Browns version back in late June.
Edit, it seems that the PBT caps are pink and ABS are white.


----------



## waar

Like I said ^.^


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Just received the ducky 1008 from the OCN contest and I was wondering if there is a way to disable the cap, num and scroll lock leds?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Like I said ^.^


Yup. First time you said it I thought you were referring to ABS.


----------



## waar

ducky 1087XM came in today. threw on some alps doubleshots (white and grey keys) i've had for a couple months now.

also got a set of WYSE thick double shots to go along with my thin doubleshot set.

too bad it's ISO and not ANSI







but they are awesome either way


----------



## StreekG

Green keycaps arrived!

Waiting on one more for the windows key, a black keycap with troll face engraved.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducky 1087XM came in today. threw on some alps doubleshots (white and grey keys) i've had for a couple months now.
> 
> also got a set of WYSE thick double shots to go along with my thin doubleshot set.
> 
> too bad it's ISO and not ANSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are awesome either way


Green alps? What does the switch feel like?


----------



## waar

like greens, so a heavy blue. which im a fan of. if it was a little better quality it would be my main board. but now that i've found out black spring + blue stem = ghetto greens.. i want to mod my filco to ghetto greens


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> like greens, so a heavy blue. which im a fan of. if it was a little better quality it would be my main board. but now that i've found out black spring + blue stem = ghetto greens.. i want to mod my filco to ghetto greens


Stiff blues sounds nice. I'd like to try it out. Is it loud as hell?


----------



## waar

well, im not bothered by clickiness so maybe your "loud as hell" is my "normal"

but they are a tad bit louder than my filco blues. but i think that's because the filco feels and sounds crispier. also, pinging switches doesn't help with the sound. im not one to complain about ping since 99% of the time i don't hear it but with this board, even gracing your fingers across it you can hear it.

but switching to the doubleshots helped a bit.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the feedback. I'm always interested in trying out new switches. Would like to try greens one day. Have yet to seen someone show a picture of a board with cherry greens though. Seems pretty rare.


----------



## waar

well, my only interaction with cherry greens was from the switch numpad tester board from GH. soon as i pressed it i fell in love. if they are available for purchase, i think that's what im going to use for my phanthom board.


----------



## lightsout

Oh you got your hands *fingers* on that tester. Nice.
Phantom huh what's the deal with that thing? Customized to your liking or is there something special about it.?


----------



## waar

well there are 3 i believe custom lay outs. the big one being one where you can use all the cherry double shots (like the stepped capslock, which is my main reason for participating. i want that stepped caps lock!!) instead of having to use a moogle kit. and you can basically get in switch (that is available). i believe litster is also going to do a group buy from acrylic cases for the phantom.

plus it's just a fun project, GH finally getting their own keyboard.. first step into not drooling over the korean's ridiculously awesome keyboards. although im sure it'll take time to reach their level. but it's a start!


----------



## lightsout

Its cool for sure. I just don't have the cash to keep up. What's so special about the Koreans keyboard? Should I go lurking their forum?


----------



## Arizonian

Might be looking for a mechanical keyboard for gaming. Something not loud and backlit for night playing with lights off.

I'm thinking Razer Black Widow Stealth or Corsair K90. Both are cherry reds.

Anyone have any suggestions in this club? I thought I'd ask here instead of start a new thread.

Not heard much about the Corsair Vengence K90. I almost bought the Razer Black Widow but it was a tad too loud. Heard the 'stealth' version is quieter.


----------



## Elvandar

black widow stealth is not cherry mx red. the only other good backlit mechanicals really are ducky shining, deck legend, mionix zibal 60, noppoo pro, and qpad mk-85


----------



## waar

BWU: Stealth are cherry browns


----------



## Goodppl

I don't know much about Mechanical Keyboards but I received an email from http://www.monoprice.com/ and at the bottom it says they are going to start selling them. Anyone think they will be worth a damn? I have bought stuff from them in the past and really like it (low price and seems to be good quality).

link: http://www.monoprice.com/home/promo.asp?pn=CES_2012&utm_source=January_Newsletter_2_CES&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=January_Newsletter_2_CES_Email_P_Coming_Soon_CES_Landing_Page


----------



## appler

Mech4 Levetron with Cherry blacks



Whole room (hehe)


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goodppl*
> 
> I don't know much about Mechanical Keyboards but I received an email from http://www.monoprice.com/ and at the bottom it says they are going to start selling them. Anyone think they will be worth a damn? I have bought stuff from them in the past and really like it (low price and seems to be good quality).
> 
> link: http://www.monoprice.com/home/promo.asp?pn=CES_2012&utm_source=January_Newsletter_2_CES&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=January_Newsletter_2_CES_Email_P_Coming_Soon_CES_Landing_Page


Looks like a qpad/xarmor/whatever the hell they rename it board. Anything over 100 and you can do better.


----------



## reaper~

OK, the spreadsheet is now updated up to this point. Now please remember, I only include those that posted pictures in this thread. If you didn't post picture(s) then please do so or otherwise you won't be added.

Also if I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## csm725

Get out, reaper, and stop hogging all the ClickClacks!


----------



## reaper~

Those are Topre keycaps and you don't even have a Topre board.. yet.


----------



## csm725

I'll get there


----------



## NinetyOne

My WASD custom is still stuck in customs by the looks of it.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Got my Black Widow Ultimate the other day.

Really like it so far, with a few minor stuff (I have a very slightly crooked "R" key, and my "8" key doesn't have an audible "click" sound when I press it).


----------



## pjBSOD

They should include in the black widow specifications that a random issue will always appear on your keyboard, it's their signature design.

In other news, I should hopefully have a Ducky Shine rather soon


----------



## Boyboyd

Amazon replaced my blackwidow regular instantly. Razer just didn't want to know about it, even though it was only 2 months old.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> They should include in the black widow specifications that a random issue will always appear on your keyboard, it's their signature design.
> In other news, I should hopefully have a Ducky Shine rather soon


Funny thing is, I bought a regular BW from Frys to test out the switches before I bought the Ultimate.

I loved it, and it had no flaws (that I noticed anyway). As soon as I order the Ultimate, I notice 2 flaws.

They are flaws I can learn to live with, but I will be pissed if something happens to it, and I get crappy customer service. I will go off on someone.


----------



## Jayyde

After much research I ordered my first mechanical keyboard this morning. I ordered a Ducky Shine with white LEDs and Cherry Brown switches from Tigerimports. I figured I'd start with brown switches and go from there. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> OK, the spreadsheet is now updated up to this point. Now please remember, I only include those that posted pictures in this thread. If you didn't post picture(s) then please do so or otherwise you won't be added.
> 
> Also if I missed anyone please let me know.


So was that pic to show us how its done. Or to show off the click clacks?


----------



## reaper~

^ Heh, that would be both.







Nah, sometimes I post some random pics of my boards just to cover myself since pictures are required in this thread... and with my collection, I don't remember whether or not some particular board has been posted here already.


----------



## waar

That pic is to prove why he's OP.


----------



## waar

received this today:

















modded filco zero (click leaves were removed, but they were included in a separate bag if i wanted to put them back in) also came with white on red doubleshot GeekHack keycap!

and got another set of black cherry corp doubleshots







but they are sitting in water right now getting clean.


----------



## lightsout

What's the difference between the zero and the mj2. My mj2 will be here tomorrow.

Also what wasd keys are you guys getting lately with filcos? I see some people getting red and some people getting lavender. Not really digging the lavender keys.


----------



## lightsout

Ah I see thanks.

Oh and thanks for another ripster rant


----------



## magna224

Ah, so you're the one who got that Waar. You lucky..... I would have easily thrown down a lot more for it. Also, do you have a ducky XM or Dell AT101w?


----------



## waar

yup, posted the ducky a page or 2 back. no dell tho










here you go.

added some doubleshots i got from gh a couple months ago


----------



## magna224

Oh yeah I forgot about that lol. How much better is the quality of the Zero vs XM regardless of caps or switch?


----------



## waar

well the filco was modded, the guy took the click leaves out so it's now linear instead of tactile. but i have the leaves incase i want to put them in. so can't really compare the switches since they both aren't the same. both sets of keys wobble a lot more than my cherry keyboards.

but over all, the filco feels a ton more solid than the ducky. i wish i could have either of them with montereys tho.


----------



## Jeff78

While we're televising reruns of "Ask waar", I figure I will jump in.

I notice you sold your Real Force and you don't have a HH board. What did you think of topre switches? Just not for you?


----------



## waar

oh no not at all, i love topre switches. my fav switch behind blues. but i wanted a 87U so that's why i sold my 86U. but something came up and i used the money from the 86U towards something else instead of my original plan to use it to fund a 87U or HHKB.

but now im saving up for a car so it'll be awhile until i get either of them (plus im still iffy about dropping 300+ on a single keyboard). i've actually sold a ton of my stuff (keyboards and keycaps) for my car fund. just those two boards were at a good price when i saw them


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i've actually sold a ton of my stuff (keyboards and keycaps) for my car fund. just those two boards were at a good price when i saw them


But that vodka was so cheap, I just had to buy it, I quit being an alcoholic, but just one drink...


----------



## 260870

My WASD Keyboard just arrive, consider me a member of the club now!!

It feels pretty nice, I got brown switches but I think I may prefer blues, though this is a big improvement over rubber domes.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> My WASD Keyboard just arrive, consider me a member of the club now!!
> 
> It feels pretty nice, I got brown switches but I think I may prefer blues, though this is a big improvement over rubber domes.


That looks awesome.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> My WASD Keyboard just arrive, consider me a member of the club now!!
> 
> It feels pretty nice, I got brown switches but I think I may prefer blues, though this is a big improvement over rubber domes.


I dig it man, great color scheme you did there. Love the avatar btw. I had a Mr. White avvy for a while. My favorite show!


----------



## NinetyOne

Still waiting for my WASD, I know it's arrived in the UK though. Had two deliveries today of clothes that my room mate ordered.. Each time I got excited then cried.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i've actually sold a ton of my stuff (keyboards and keycaps) for my car fund. just those two boards were at a good price when i saw them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that vodka was so cheap, I just had to buy it, I quit being an alcoholic, but just one drink...
Click to expand...

Haha I see what you did there.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Not a keyboard but I have been waiting on these for a long time! Time to replace those keycaps with some awesome faces!


----------



## waar

^ I still have yours!!!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ^ I still have yours!!!


Oh yeah







I hope the GB keys come in soon


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> That looks awesome.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I dig it man, great color scheme you did there. Love the avatar btw. I had a Mr. White avvy for a while. My favorite show!


Thanks guys, and yes it is also my favourite show lightsout.

But man, who knew a keyboard could be so addictive.


----------



## azianai

reaper you didn't update me for Filco Majestouch Linear R Limited Edition!
Pic again!


----------



## pjBSOD

I seriously can't wait for my Ducky to arrive, I'm so sick of the gloss on my Das. Can't wait to replace it. As to whether or not selling it will come into question, I'll probably just keep it to build up my mechanical keyboard collection


----------



## The Biz

I'm official now. Add me to the list please.


----------



## lightsout

Got my first Filco today. Great board I like the feel of the keys seems like they have a slight rubber coating on them. Although they won't be on long if my PBT's from china ever show up. A little bummed though I was expecting a colored WASD kit and a key puller. Not a deal breaker but for $30-40 over the competition I'll take every extra I can get.

@azianai What keycaps are those? I have a white set like that coming from qtan. And a white ninja set coming from a geekhacker.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Got my first Filco today. Great board I like the feel of the keys seems like they have a slight rubber coating on them. Although they won't be on long if my PBT's from china ever show up. A little bummed though I was expecting a colored WASD kit and a key puller. Not a deal breaker but for $30-40 over the competition I'll take every extra I can get.
> @azianai What keycaps are those? I have a white set like that coming from qtan. And a white ninja set coming from a geekhacker.


white PBT keys with grey letterings, dunno where the original owner got them, but she sold me the whole keyboard in retail box & plastic cover + stock keycaps + 4 red WASD + keypuller + Dampening Pads.
Too good a deal to pass up =)


----------



## lightsout

Sweet they look great. Pretty sure they are the same set I have coming one of these days.


----------



## goodtobeking

Typing on my OCN giveaway OCN Ducky Dk1008 keyboard with MX blue switches. A world of difference from my Deck Legend Ice with MX clears. They have a different profile too. The Deck was all flat with the space bar low to the ground. This Ducky keyboard is "cupped" and the space bar sits a lot higher. Going to need a wrist rest if I use this a my main board.

I really like typing on the blue keys, but they are a lot louder than I thought they would be. Now I am typing in a dark room and they are kinda annoying. But I think I could get used to it.

Question, why does the space bar on this Ducky have a louder click noise than the rest of the keys??

Also anyone recommend a decent cheap wrist rest?? Are those gel ones the type to get??

Will post up pictures when I can, only have my cell phone camera


----------



## waar

i think space bar has a grey switch in it


----------



## HWI

Waar may be correct, I know my Ducky 1087 had a grey switch under the space bar. Personally, I hated it.


----------



## lightsout

Whats a gray switch?


----------



## R1VER5

Got my ducky in from the contest. Absolutely love it. What a difference from my non-mechanical Razer. And the thing weighs a ton, and feels like like you would expect the best keyboard to feel like. Love it!

And now I can never go back to the office because it does not have this awesome keyboard. Maybe I'll call in sick and work from home.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Got my ducky in from the contest. Absolutely love it. What a difference from my non-mechanical Razer. And the thing weighs a ton, and feels like like you would expect the best keyboard to feel like. Love it!
> And now I can never go back to the office because it does not have this awesome keyboard. Maybe I'll call in sick and work from home.


Bring it to work or make your boss buy you one.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Got my ducky in from the contest. Absolutely love it. What a difference from my non-mechanical Razer. And the thing weighs a ton, and feels like like you would expect the best keyboard to feel like. Love it!
> 
> And now I can never go back to the office because it does not have this awesome keyboard. Maybe I'll call in sick and work from home.


Ha you will soon be buying a mechanical for the office no doubt. Its hard to go from a mech back to a rubber dome. The mechanical will feel great at first. But you really notice the difference if you spend some time on one then have to go back to a rubber dome. Yuck


----------



## Allen86

Mine gets here tomorrow, first time ever using mechanical, been looking forward to trying one for awhile...its my late xmas present to myself


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Mine gets here tomorrow, first time ever using mechanical, been looking forward to trying one for awhile...its my late xmas present to myself


What did you get? Shine?


----------



## The Biz

Typing and gaming on this today was a real treat. The ducky shine with the rubber dampers and red switches are a match made in heaven.

Never going back to rubber keys. EVER....


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What did you get? Shine?


Pff no, I don't have 150 bucks to blow on a keyboard. I was looking at 10keyless boards but came across an open box blackwidow on newegg for 47 shipped, and at that price, im not complainin'


----------



## reaper~

All are added/updated.







Please don't forget to post your pictures, folks.


----------



## waar

if anybody is looking for a black cherry corp doubleshot set, check my sig







. start making your keyboards pretty!


----------



## squarebox

Keycool Mini 87 with pastel keycaps.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Keycool Mini 87 with pastel keycaps.


What switches did you get?


----------



## Allen86

Just got my black widow in today. Feels pretty nice, gonna take some getting used to the layout. Only flaw with my open box blackwidow was the left control key cap stem was busted. Went to go paste something and the keycap just kinda fell over lol. I switched it out with the right control keycap...I never use the right control so its not that big of a deal. Called razer just to see if they'd send me out a replacement keycap...denied







I think its kinda funny they'd rather people return the entire keyboard to the retailer rather than mail out a single keycap. I was just checking if they would, can always use a different key cap


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Not a keyboard but I have been waiting on these for a long time! Time to replace those keycaps with some awesome faces!


Where do you buy these key caps? I want them









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Where do you buy these key caps? I want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I got mine from rflux over at GH. Qtan had some but they sold out very fast.

I believe vendors got them from Ducky and they sold them with some keyboards? I'm not too sure about that 1


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86*
> 
> Just got my black widow in today. Feels pretty nice, gonna take some getting used to the layout. Only flaw with my open box blackwidow was the left control key cap stem was busted. Went to go paste something and the keycap just kinda fell over lol. I switched it out with the right control keycap...I never use the right control so its not that big of a deal. Called razer just to see if they'd send me out a replacement keycap...denied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its kinda funny they'd rather people return the entire keyboard to the retailer rather than mail out a single keycap. I was just checking if they would, can always use a different key cap


Why the heck did they deny you? Because it was an open box?

What a load of s**t.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Where do you buy these key caps? I want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


You can get them from Tiger Imports for free with the purchase of a Ducky keyboard or Ducky wrist rest. Other than that, you may want to check out Taobao, they have all sorts of keyboard stuff on there.


----------



## NinetyOne

My WASD custom seems to have arrived at my local depot. Going to go try pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## goodtobeking

Here are some pictures of my Mech boards. Sorry for the poor pictures. They were taken with my Casio GzOne Commando at night in my room.

OCN Ducky DK1008 with blue switches



Deck Legend Ice with clear switches, with LEDs on lowest setting.


----------



## waar

hm i need to take a group pic of my keyboards one of these days


----------



## StreekG

I received my engraved windows key.


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Why the heck did they deny you? Because it was an open box?
> What a load of s**t.


Nah, I didn't even tell them it was open box. I just said I just recieved it from newegg and noticed the key was broke. They just straight up said over the phone "We don't have any control keys just laying around our warehouse to mail out to people, just send it back to newegg and get another board". Like I said, It's not really that big of a deal to me, there's plenty of aftermarket key caps available that its not a problem to get one, I just thought it was a bit odd they would rather me send the keyboard back than send out a little key cap, but I guess they don't have the extra parts.

Otherwise I'm liking the board so far, first experience with mechanical so it's taking some getting used to. The board itself feels pretty damn solid, it doesn't move unless you want it to...feels pretty much glued to my desk. I'm ordering some o-rings for it, guy on geekhack is selling packs of 120 o-rings for 4 bucks shipped. He's from Malaysia and says it takes roughly 2 weeks to get to the US. Either way, if you're looking to try out some o-rings on the cheap, there ya go









http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?25806-Cheapass-50A-O-rings-for-sale-3-for-a-pack-of-120-rings-ROUND-2


----------



## evrycard

Here is mine.

Omni Key / 102
GT6OMNIKEY ULT2
By Northgate Computer Systems


----------



## waar

it looks incredibly clean. whomever had it did a great job of keeping it looking new.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evrycard*
> 
> Here is mine.
> Omni Key / 102
> GT6OMNIKEY ULT2
> By Northgate Computer Systems


Oooh, you make me very jealous.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> I'm official now. Add me to the list please.


I envy your red key caps.









Here is my red lit Ducky (with the Zowie AM):


----------



## NinetyOne

Incoming crappy pics!









Sign me up please!









Edit* Updated to higher quality pictures.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> I'm official now. Add me to the list please.
> 
> Here is my red lit Ducky (with the Zowie AM):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a fan of backlit, but I must say that looks great.
Click to expand...


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

So... I get to order a ducky DK1008... what keys are best? MX -blue/black/brown/red? Mostly do gaming but some typing... i'm guessing which ever keys are a good mix of both?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> So... I get to order a ducky DK1008... what keys are best? MX -blue/black/brown/red? Mostly do gaming but some typing... i'm guessing which ever keys are a good mix of both?


I'd like to know this too. I second the motion. Also any Ducky keyboards that are back lit for gaming? New to the mechanical and would like a really nice one.

I heard the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth is MX Cherry Brown and not sure how it stacks up? I do like the back lit on it.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> So... I get to order a ducky DK1008... what keys are best? MX -blue/black/brown/red? Mostly do gaming but some typing... i'm guessing which ever keys are a good mix of both?


I just got a ducky with mx-blue. Blue are great for typing and extremely loud. However, I have heard they are mediocre for gaming. Somewhere here is topic showing the different types of keys and the benefit of each.

Here.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'd like to know this too. I second the motion. Also any Ducky keyboards that are back lit for gaming? New to the mechanical and would like a really nice one.
> I heard the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth is MX Cherry Brown and not sure how it stacks up? I do like the back lit on it.


Ducky does make backlit keyboards and I have heard marvelous things. As far as Razer, I had not used their mechanical keyboard. However, I heard the build quality of the Razer keyboards is lacking.


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I just got a ducky with mx-blue. Blue are great for typing and extremely loud. However, I have heard they are mediocre for gaming. Somewhere here is topic showing the different types of keys and the benefit of each.
> Here.....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
> Ducky does make backlit keyboards and I have heard marvelous things. As far as Razer, I had not used their mechanical keyboard. However, I heard the build quality of the Razer keyboards is lacking.


I just got my WASD custom with blues and I honestly can't see how it is mediocre for gaming.. Been playing sc2 all night with no problems.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> I just got a ducky with mx-blue. Blue are great for typing and extremely loud. However, I have heard they are mediocre for gaming. Somewhere here is topic showing the different types of keys and the benefit of each.
> Here.....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
> Ducky does make backlit keyboards and I have heard marvelous things. As far as Razer, I had not used their mechanical keyboard. However, I heard the build quality of the Razer keyboards is lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my WASD custom with blues and I honestly can't see how it is mediocre for gaming.. Been playing sc2 all night with no problems.
Click to expand...

Nice board man! I love blank keys. Wish I could type on them myself.

That said after trying out multiple switches few people will prefer blues for gaming. I gamed with them and it was ok. But if gaming is my primary function I personally would not go with blues.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> I just got my WASD custom with blues and I honestly can't see how it is mediocre for gaming.. Been playing sc2 all night with no problems.


I *heard* they were mediocre for gaming. I just got my ducky with blues and have yet to try it out with games yet. I think, of course, there are going to be people that like it for games and those that do not. Please note that I did link to an explanation of the different keys so the person asking the question could read the difference about each keys. And then make that judgement for themselves.


----------



## pjBSOD

Switch types are all personal preference. They are not bad for gaming, it all depends on what the user prefers. For example, some actually prefer blues & blacks for gaming, while others prefer lighter switches such as reds and browns.


----------



## waar

I use my filco with blues for nothing but gaming and I haven't had any problems.

And I actually disliked the so called "gaming switches"


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Switch types are all personal preference.


100% agree. Was trying to clarify that.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive gotten myself a Corsair K60 keyboard!!
Have to say Im inlove.
Althought I need to get used to the much taller keys!!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive gotten myself a Corsair K60 keyboard!!
> Have to say Im inlove.
> Althought I need to get used to the much taller keys!!


Are they back lit? Which mechanical? MX Reds?


----------



## rauLquirozZ

Add me to the list








Bought a Noppoo Choc Mini a while ago (Maybe 4 months) But I haven't been able to post here because of school xD.

It has Cherry MX Black Switches and so far I'm loving it. Would love to try Blues btw...


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are they back lit? Which mechanical? MX Reds?


mx red/rubber dome, and i dont think the k60 is backlit. only the k90.


----------



## Sircles

got my QPad MK-85 with custom black switches today! pictures up later. OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## waar

what's so custom about them? or do you mean your board got customized with black switches?


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> what's so custom about them? or do you mean your board got customized with black switches?


ah ha yeah







got it fitted with blacks rather than red


----------



## waar

oh okay i thought you had different springs put in lol.


----------



## Jayyde

Just got my Ducky Shine! It is going to get a little getting used to, but I love the brown switches, even for someone who hasn't tried any type of mechanical switches before. Question though, I noticed that when I restarted my computer the keyboard light turned itself back off. Is it normal? Anyway, here's a pic:


----------



## Elvandar

That's normal for the LED's to reset, yes


----------



## Crazy9000

My GF's xarmor turns its lights off too, pretty annoying IMO.

Deck Legend FTW!


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck Legend FTW!


If it wasn't for that ridiculous curvy contour and the terrible font...


----------



## waar

and the lack of switch choices other than black and clear


----------



## csm725

The switch choices are what bother me most. Clears are great though.


----------



## pjBSOD

_Will_ do naughty things for a Topre switch keyboard... specifically a HHKB


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck Legend FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for that ridiculous curvy contour and the terrible font...
Click to expand...

I think Deck makes some of the ugliest boards around.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck Legend FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for that ridiculous curvy contour and the terrible font...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Deck makes some of the ugliest boards around.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## Allen86

Using a mech on Osu (game) is going to take some getting used to. I'm so used to key actuating when bottoming out and now its upside down (well kinda, actuates half way through), my accuracy is all over the place









Liking the blues so far though, it just feels odd... so used to mashing my fingers into the keyboard on mmo's and such..definitely gonna take some time to adjust. I almost feel like imma break these keys with my big dumb hands, they're so light!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck Legend FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for that ridiculous curvy contour and the terrible font...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Deck makes some of the ugliest boards around.
Click to expand...

Agreed. They do, however, have the benefit of being so well built that if you ran one over with a truck that the truck would break.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck Legend FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for that ridiculous curvy contour and the terrible font...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Deck makes some of the ugliest boards around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. They do, however, have the benefit of being so well built that if you ran one over with a truck that the truck would break.
Click to expand...

Are they that nice? Thats cool.


----------



## bruflot

I'm in...


----------



## waar

dear corsair,

tenkeyless, all mechanical, more than one switch choice.

love, waar.


----------



## ljason8eg

Got a Ducky 1008 with MX Brown switches to go with my Das with MX Blues. Definitely like the blues better for typing, but I think I prefer the browns for games.


----------



## lightsout

White PBT's came in from Qtan. I also got a side printed set from GH but I don't think I really like it.

And yes lol I saw the right arrow key, was in a bit of a hurry I guess.


----------



## csm725

Which side printed set? Gold on black?


----------



## lightsout

Nah, grey on white.
Did some changing around. Filco and Quickfire.

With and without WASD swapped.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm not a fan of a 50/50 swap. A few keys to accent things like wasd + a few others sure, but 50/50 feels like too much to me.


----------



## lightsout

Thats cool.


----------



## pjBSOD

CM Storm looks like a great board.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Got a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless for Chirstmas. It's pretty unbearable to play an FPS without wrist wrest.
> I'm thinking about getting the Filco wrest. Is it worth it? Should I get the one made for the tenkeyless, or the full size one for future keyboards?
> Or is there a cheaper option that compares to the Filco wrest?


The Filco wrist rest is amazing. Super comfortable and obviously matches the keyboard perfectly. If you have a tenkeyless board, you should get the smaller wrist rest. A tenkeyless board with a normal sized wrist rest looks silly. I know because I have both a full-sized Filco Ninja, and an older original Majestouch tenkeyless. I bought the smaller version of the Filco wrist rest to go with the tenkeyless because using the full sized one with the tenkeyless looked silly.

I don't know about cheaper options. I went straight for the Filco wrist rests because they matched my keyboards perfectly, and I don't regret it.

Edit: Ooops, replied to a 2-week old post. I guess the new Overclock.net automatically loads the thread from the point you haven't read? I was quite a few pages back when I first came into the thread, obviously >_>


----------



## General Crumples

I'd like to be added.



Sorry for low quality pic.


----------



## snoball

IN, just got my Black Widow a few days ago, I love it.


Will adding a USB to PS/2 give it full support like the other PS/2 KBs?


----------



## waar

Nope


----------



## n1helix

This will have to do until I take some decent pictures.


----------



## reaper~

Ok, the spreadsheet has been updated up to this point. Congrats to bruflot for being the first member to join this club with a Corsair keyboard.


----------



## HWI

That's a 15" laptop sleeve? If so, that keyboard is freaking massive.


----------



## Hamburglar

RK-9000 w/ blues right now. Took off that hideous logo with some super fine grit sandpaper and some patience. RGB kit and red ESC too.

This Tuesday I have a Model M arriving and I am sure this is getting donated to my son for his computer. Then I'll have a perfect excuse to get a Filco TKL w/ blues instead


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and yeah, that's a good excuse to get a Filco TKL.


----------



## NinetyOne

Did you add me reaper? Won't let me use the signature code!


----------



## reaper~

I did. You have a WASD keyboard, right? It should be on the spreadsheet.


----------



## the.FBI

I would like to join, made the jump from a 10 year old Dell PS/2 keyboard to a Topre Realforce 87U.


----------



## waar

that's one hell of a jump


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That's a 15" laptop sleeve? If so, that keyboard is freaking massive.


It's a hair short of 20", so yes, it's pretty massive


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI*
> 
> I would like to join, made the jump from a 10 year old Dell PS/2 keyboard to a Topre Realforce 87U.


You're added.


----------



## erayser

Ah... I get it. You can only be add people to the club spreadsheet if really have a nice keyboard with topre switches... I guess the pic of my filco mx blues in this thread is to common to join the club. LOL... j/k...









My wife really likes my Filco mx blues. I'm thinking of ordering a white filco mx blues... and switching the key caps. After I switch the key caps... I have to figure out if I want the black with white keys... or white with black keys. She said she doesn't mind which one I give her.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI*
> 
> 
> I would like to join, made the jump from a 10 year old Dell PS/2 keyboard to a Topre Realforce 87U.


Wow, I am jealous. Very nice keyboard.. does typing on it feel like wet clay tablets?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Ah... I get it. You can only be add people to the club spreadsheet if really have a nice keyboard with topre switches... I guess the pic of my filco mx blues in this thread is to common to join the club. LOL... j/k...


What are you talking about... you're on the list.









Sorry if I may have missed it. Yours is now included.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Ah... I get it. You can only be add people to the club spreadsheet if really have a nice keyboard with topre switches... I guess the pic of my filco mx blues in this thread is to common to join the club. LOL... j/k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife really likes my Filco mx blues. I'm thinking of ordering a white filco mx blues... and switching the key caps. After I switch the key caps... I have to figure out if I want the black with white keys... or white with black keys. She said she doesn't mind which one I give her.


that'd be true if reaper wasn't a huge filco fan


----------



## reaper~

^ Haha.. you know me too well.


----------



## erayser

LOL... not a big deal... but thanks for the add.

So... which do you think is more girlish... white with black keycaps or black with white keycaps. I'm not saying that one is more feminine than the other... I just want my wife to be happier with it. I don't mind either myself.


----------



## reaper~

Definitely black with white keycaps:



Or better yet..


----------



## pjBSOD

Hahaha, the pink one is awesome


----------



## erayser

She would love me to death if gave her the pink with white keycaps. Why would I do that?









Thanks... I was leaning toward the white with black keycaps.


----------



## TheJesus

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate BF3 Edition









I tried to use my G15 (blue one) the other day and just died a little inside.


----------



## HWI

First time I've seen one of the BF3 BWU outside of Razers website, looks pretty good.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> First time I've seen one of the BF3 BWU outside of Razers website, looks pretty good.


Looks even better in person. A lot of people were concerned about the fingerprint/smudge/dust collecting glossy surface (like the Lycosa), but I didn't even notice until I just looked at it to see if it was doing it. Its not that bad and that's saying something since I live in a house with 3 cats and a dog







Aside from that, its an absolutely phenomenal keyboard. I haven't tested the side USB, mic, and headphone ports, but I don't think I ever will, hah. The braided cable is also a very nice touch.

I can't believe I didn't get mechanical before now


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Ok, the spreadsheet has been updated up to this point. Congrats to bruflot for being the first member to join this club with a Corsair keyboard.


Aaaaaaww yeeaah!









By the way, I have a Corsair K60, not a K90


----------



## zelix

Just took delivery to a Semi-Custom WASD Keyboard, Engraved keycaps, Blue WASD red ESC and Cherry MX Blues... SO AWESOME!


----------



## pjBSOD

Never been crazy about engraved keycaps, but welcome to the club!


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Never been crazy about engraved keycaps, but welcome to the club!


Don't they get like dead skin and stuff in the recesses that makes it hard as heck to clean?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Don't they get like dead skin and stuff in the recesses that makes it hard as heck to clean?


Oh, well, I wasn't relating to that per say, but that just adds to the reason I don't like them


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Aaaaaaww yeeaah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I have a Corsair K60, not a K90


Fixed and spreadsheet is updated up to here.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Waiting for my Ducky Shine, with red leds and switches, to get here from tankguys. Only problem is i just saw the green one and the blue =(. I want the green cuz it's awesome and the blue cuz it'll match my rig lights =/


----------



## TheJesus

For our Mac friends:

http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/

6KRO
MX Blues
$113 pre-order ($133 normally)


----------



## Boyboyd

I think it would be cheaper just to buy some custom mac keycaps.

Edit: IF you already had a mech board of course.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I think it would be cheaper just to buy some custom mac keycaps.
> Edit: IF you already had a mech board of course.


Possibly, but could just buy that and call it a day







Thought I'd share it here in case a Mac fan wants mechanical and not putting in work finding/replacing the keys.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> For our Mac friends:
> 
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/
> 
> 6KRO
> IBM Model M switches
> $113 pre-order ($133 normally)


If you look at the picture they are actually cherry blue switches. They were just saying they compare to the model m to give people an idea of the feel I guess. I don't like the big hump on the top of Das boards. I guess its for the hub but they just look huge with that.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Finally got my OCN Ducky 1008 with Cherry MX Blues. First mechanical and I am loving it thus far, though it takes a moment to adjust to the difference in feel from the cheap domes I was used to. Anyway, couple pics, and a giant thank you to OCN.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## waar

Tv that close cannot be too comfortable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> For our Mac friends:
> 
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/
> 
> 6KRO
> IBM Model M switches
> $113 pre-order ($133 normally)


Model M switches? They are called bucking spring. And from my understanding only unicomp can make those, and they are mx blue switches on the das


----------



## General Crumples

The spreadsheet says I have the Black Widow Ultimate, I only have the regular one


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


God damn how can you play like that?


----------



## erayser

I use a 42" TV for my monitor.







However, my TV is mounted to the wall (good idea living in Cali), so it isn't actually sitting on my desk... so I'm a little further away from the screen. In the beginning it was weird seeing things big... especially the icons... but you get used to it. IMO, it's like gaming on 3 monitors in portrait... but that isn't as strange as seeing a 40+ inch TV on a desk.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> God damn how can you play like that?


It's not permanent guys, I usually have a 24" 1920x1200 sitting there. But lately I have been playing Mass Effect 2 with a controller a lot, which I usually sit farther back when using a controller, so I moved the TV over for now. I am actually picking up a 23" IPS to accompany my 24" within the next few days, probably won't stop me from moving the TV over now and then though. Anyway, this keyboard is splendid...thinking of ordering a replacement keycap set, not sure if I really need one right away now that I see the board in person.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's not permanent guys, I usually have a 24" 1920x1200 sitting there. But lately I have been playing Mass Effect 2 with a controller a lot, which I usually sit farther back when using a controller, so I moved the TV over for now. I am actually picking up a 23" IPS to accompany my 24" within the next few days, probably won't stop me from moving the TV over now and then though. Anyway, this keyboard is splendid...thinking of ordering a replacement keycap set, not sure if I really need one right away now that I see the board in person.


I have a few PC games that my kids and I play that works better with a hand controller (e.g. batman arkham city), plus the TV monitor is hooked up to the PS3 also... so the TV/Monitor is strategically placed with a couch behind my desk... so we can play further away. I still don't have any issues playing FPS games at my desk with a mouse and keyboard. The mouse and keyboard is on a slide out tray... so I'm still further away from the TV since it is mounted to the wall and not sitting on my desk. At first... I was thinking it won't be permanent... but I've been liking it a lot... so I am not in a rush to buy my 3 monitor surrounds.


----------



## n1helix

So I love my Corsair K90, MX Reds are pretty awesome. The switches itself don't make any noise, but the actual keys bottoming out make a little bit of noise.

So I was looking at a way to silence the keyboard. I saw that elite keyboards sells soft landing pads.
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs

I also found a video of a guy putting O-Rings around the inside of the caps to silence the keys.

Anyone use any of these, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Elvandar

A lot of people have tried out both EK soft landing pads and WASD (or similar) O-rings and the general consensus is that O-rings are better overall for both feel and noise dampening


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, I have both but prefer O-rings from WASD Keyboards over that EK's soft landing pads. They just feel better... here's the link in case you're interested.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Yup, I have both but prefer O-rings from WASD Keyboards over that EK's soft landing pads. They just feel better... here's the link in case you're interested.


Cool, looks like o-rings it is then.

Just gotta wait for the key puller to get here


----------



## NguyenAdam

Finally took some pictures of my Filco. Crappy pictures are crappy, but I'll take better ones once my TL, another toss ESC, and Triforce + Nyan keys come in.


----------



## TheJesus

My bad, I just looked briefly and saw Model M.


----------



## erayser

Are there any other advantages with using orings besides dampening? If not, I like my keyboard the way it is. It's not as loud as as what people describe mx blues to be, and nobody complains about it at home. I like the click and clack of bottoming out. I think it's just me, but I think the sound makes my keyboard feel better... LOL... Weird huh?


----------



## 260870

I feel the same way erayser, I tried O-rings and hated them.


----------



## HWI

Softer landing and quieter when bottoming out. Personally, I like o-rings a lot.


----------



## xILukasIx

DasKeyboard Model S Professional
Arrived on tuesday


----------



## NguyenAdam

^ I loved my Das when I had it. I got really tired of that gloss look and purchased a Filco. Ended up selling it to someone local on the forums and I don't regret it one bit.







Glad you like it though.


----------



## Akomplice209

My Ducky 9008g2 with browns and Leopold FC200R tenkeyless with blues.


----------



## reaper~

Everyone has been added up to this point.


----------



## nehkz

Here


















^Razer BlackWidow


----------



## reaper~

^ Welcome to the club.


----------



## koven

just placed an order for the WASD v1 Semi-Custom

anyone else have one?


----------



## waar

ton of people have them and have made threads.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ton of people have them and have made threads.


The assumption that people post only after reading the "READ THIS FIRST" and "Search before creating a topic" is kind of like the assumption that people only use Apple products after reading their ToS.


----------



## waar

preaching to the choir brother lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven*
> 
> just placed an order for the WASD v1 Semi-Custom
> anyone else have one?


I want to buy one but they don't have a tenkeyless version.







Heard it's coming out the end of this year? I've seen plenty of positive reviews on their keyboards though.


----------



## erayser

Same reason why I didn't get a WASD. If they had TKL keyboard, I might of bought one... depending on the key layout. Last thread I read on GH was WASD designing a new TKL layout. The mockup image that WASD posted on GH is interesting... but I prefer the standard TKL layout.


----------



## waar

thats more of a space saver than a tenkeyless.


----------



## reaper~

That reminds me of Filco Mini on the bottom (standard TKL layout on top).


----------



## lightsout

Whoa that's trippy. Looks pretty cool. Sometimes I miss the numpad but I love tkl now. Bought a wasd and gave it to the wife. Too big for my keyboard drawer.


----------



## waar

you need to update your specs


----------



## 260870

I like the numpad, as I type almost all my numbers on it as it is quicker for me.

Do TKL lovers purely love the space?


----------



## HWI

I like having my keyboard and mousing arms closer together and I also never use the numpad.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I like the numpad, as I type almost all my numbers on it as it is quicker for me.
> Do TKL lovers purely love the space?


For me the TKL keyboard works better for the desk I have, and how my monitor is positioned. My keyboard and mouse sliding tray is offset to the left a little so with a TKL keyboard, I'm typing closer to the center of the monitor, but slightly to the left. If I had a full size keyboard, I would have to type with my arms shifted over to the left... while keeping my body centered to the monitor. With a 42" TV/monitor (mounted on wall), I can only shift my small desk so much without having the TV hanging off to the side of my desk. It isn't a big deal... since I used a full size keyboard for a while... but it feels so much better to be typing close to center now. Plus... like what HWI said... it feels a lot nicer having your arms closer together between the keyboard and mouse... especially when gaming.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I just want a Filco Tenkeyless with a backslash key!


----------



## mad87645

picked up my corsair k90 last week, love it so far.

ill get a pic up tomorrow so i can join up


----------



## squarebox

Some new keyboards I found online

*FILCO Majestouch 2 Mechanical Limited Edition Year of the Dragon*

















Source

*Ducky Shine in Purple*









Source


----------



## NguyenAdam

Dat filco...


----------



## Jeff78

Oh my god, purple, now I want to trade in my red LED one.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

just got my ducky shine in today. red lights and red switches =)


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Dat filco...


Right with you there


----------



## HWI

Just get a regular one and swap on some red keycaps. lol


----------



## StormX2

well Id liek to join teh club, but my phone is being ******ed and not allowing me to email my pictures to myself... awesome

and i do not think i can access my phones storage through USB either -.-


----------



## waar

Get yourself a Dropbox account and download the app on your phone. Upload through app and download from website or through the desktop program.


----------



## csm725

No, csm, don't post on OCN at 1 AM.


----------



## StormX2

I would Like to join the Club <3

My First Mechanical Keyboard!!!
Courtesy of OCN















Sorry about the quality of pictures here... Never did have the hardware for it.

You May or may not notice, that i Swapped the Arrow Keys with the Volume Keys,

The Volume keys are much larger than the Arrow Keys, and because of the Close proximity of the Hard plastic near the Arrow Keys, My finger were jamming into the hard corner, and my wife couldn't use it at all due to her nails.

Bigger Keys now, problem solved =)


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Dat filco...


my dad just left for taiwan today. I have sent him on a mission to find me that Filco board lol


----------



## waar

u can just get a regular one and get blank ABS keys from WASDkeyboards.

doubt there is anything special about that one other than it's name.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> u can just get a regular one and get blank ABS keys from WASDkeyboards.
> doubt there is anything special about that one other than it's name.


Yeah, I find my WASD to be every bit as good as the filco that I had. The filco case looks a bit better but thats about it. The keycaps afaik are exactly the same other than the legends.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> u can just get a regular one and get blank ABS keys from WASDkeyboards.
> doubt there is anything special about that one other than it's name.


costs the same though, 3900 NT = approx $120
he's in taiwan for 2 weeks, might as well make him find some of these keyboards lol.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> u can just get a regular one and get blank ABS keys from WASDkeyboards.
> doubt there is anything special about that one other than it's name.
> 
> 
> 
> costs the same though, 3900 NT = approx $120
> he's in taiwan for 2 weeks, might as well make him find some of these keyboards lol.
Click to expand...

Not sure if they are released yet, but have him grab a few KBT Pures if they are. You'd be able to resell them very very easily.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Not sure if they are released yet, but have him grab a few KBT Pures if they are. You'd be able to resell them very very easily.


i would but he's not really into these things, so he'll get annoyed if i send him running around looking for keyboards lol.
I was able to find those filcos in a store that's like 15 mins away from where he's staying.

Also with Chinese New Years, those stores'll be closed till the 30th, so who knows if he'll have a chance to get anything.


----------



## rafety58

My ducky 1008 just came in today, I will post pics later my camera is dead right now.


----------



## IBuyJunk

My work keyboard is a Lexmark Model M. It's pretty awesome to spend all day typing on. Oddly enough, I can spend all day typing on that and not have a bit of fatigue ... I type 5 minutes on a newer, cheap keyboard and my wrists are fatigued like crazy.


----------



## rafety58

alright heres a few crappy pics of my ducky dk1008

A big thanks to OCN and tankguys for the keyboard


----------



## NinetyOne

Nice feet.


----------



## GeforceGTS

My Ducky from the comp arrived today, only no one was home







Gotta wait until Monday to collect it now.. If any winners from the UK were wondering if they would have to pay any customs fees, well you do, it's only £18 though







Also don't rely on the tracking, mine hasn't updated since the 5th hence me not knowing it was coming and not being home D;

Looking forward to trying browns though, hope they're ok after using blues everyday for the last year or so.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> My Ducky from the comp arrived today, only no one was home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait until Monday to collect it now.. If any winners from the UK were wondering if they would have to pay any customs fees, well you do, it's only £18 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't rely on the tracking, mine hasn't updated since the 5th hence me not knowing it was coming and not being home D;
> Looking forward to trying browns though, hope they're ok after using blues everyday for the last year or so.


same thing happened to me, the last thing on the tracking is from the 8th, and the keyboard came in yesterday


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> alright heres a few crappy pics of my ducky dk1008
> A big thanks to OCN and tankguys for the keyboard


I am using mine right now.
And I have to say I absolutely LOVE this keyboard!! I feel that it is too good for me in all honesty.

The packaging was quality, as well as the actual board, which feels to me like it could be dropped and not be phased. It is so solid feeling.

*I have to say thanks as well to the guys at OCN and Tank Guys for this great prize*. It will be taken well care of.

I now know what all you Mechanical nutters are on about, the feel of the MX Blues, and Mech. keyboards in general is out of this world and really doesn't compare to your average keyboard- they really are special.

I will be taking a picture of my board later so as I may join the club

TLR: So Happy...


----------



## waar

Yes! One more on the blue switch team.


----------



## csm725

I have a Shine in Blues on the way. Hope I like it.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Yes! One more on the blue switch team.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I have a Shine in Blues on the way. Hope I like it.


I have one on the way as well. We'll see how I like it compared to my current MX blacks.


----------



## AMC

Is the Ducky shine going to have brown switches?


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Is the Ducky shine going to have brown switches?


It comes in red, black, blue, and brown...but not clear.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> My Ducky from the comp arrived today, only no one was home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait until Monday to collect it now.. If any winners from the UK were wondering if they would have to pay any customs fees, well you do, it's only £18 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't rely on the tracking, mine hasn't updated since the 5th hence me not knowing it was coming and not being home D;
> Looking forward to trying browns though, hope they're ok after using blues everyday for the last year or so.


My first switch was blue.

No other switches have even touched the awesomess that are blues. You'll most likely like browns, but if you like your blues they will continue to be #1.


----------



## csm725

Stop it, the wait is already hard enough


----------



## Canis-X

I ordered my first mech today!!! So excited!! Got me a Ducky Shine DK9008S - Mechanical Keyboard (Brown Cherry MX w/ English + Chinese Key Caps) with the blue LEDs. Can't wait for it to arrive!!

I'll post up a pic when I get it so that I may join the club!!


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Stop it, the wait is already hard enough


Oh how good it feels to respond to your post on mx blues.









It's worth the wait.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Stop it, the wait is already hard enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Oh how good it feels to respond to your post on mx blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth the wait.


Oh how good it feels to respond to your post on mx browns
Once you experience the clack of a mechanical you will never go back


----------



## csm725

Browns are nice. I despise Reds.


----------



## Phillychuck

After much research and not being able to test the switches locally, I went with the Thermaltake Meka G1. MASSIVE change from the craptastic $15 Logitech I was using. I'm sure in my life I've had mech keyboards and just tossed them out not knowing... I used to treat keyboards like a fresh coat of paint on an aging system, now I'm sure this keyboard will outlast at least my next 2 CPU's.

The blacks are giving me a workout, but feels so nice.


----------



## Wheezo

^ The Meka G1 was on my wishlist of boards to get. I really like its looks.

'Grats on the nice mechanical


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Browns are nice. I despise Reds.


Well blues are like browns only 100000% better. The click is so satisfying.


----------



## rafety58

Does any one have an idea of how I could reduce the brightness of the Num Lock key on my ducky dk1008? The blue light is almost blinding me


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Does any one have an idea of how I could reduce the brightness of the Num Lock key on my ducky dk1008? The blue light is almost blinding me


My RF103 also has a bright blue light, I tend to just put something over it lol. I don't know why they use that bright blue LED, it's quite annoying. At least my other realforce has red ones.


----------



## waar

Another reason I like tenkeyless, don't have to deal with lights.


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> After much research and not being able to test the switches locally, I went with the Thermaltake Meka G1. MASSIVE change from the craptastic $15 Logitech I was using. I'm sure in my life I've had mech keyboards and just tossed them out not knowing... I used to treat keyboards like a fresh coat of paint on an aging system, now I'm sure this keyboard will outlast at least my next 2 CPU's.
> The blacks are giving me a workout, but feels so nice.


Be ready for the letters on the keycaps to start fading away, I returned mein to Amazon after a week of light gaming.... The board itself is great! but the keycaps killed it for me,and then I figured out another 60 bucks for PBT key caps would of bring me to $150..... For $180 I can have a nice Deck Legend that will last for longest of time without dealing with keycaps... So I ended picking up Unicomp Spacesaver 6 months old for $45 shipped... Dyesublimation PBT caps, they will last for some long long time.... later down the road will get the Deck Legend.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Be ready for the letters on the keycaps to start fading away, I returned mein to Amazon after a week of light gaming.... The board itself is great! but the keycaps killed it for me,and then I figured out another 60 bucks for PBT key caps would of bring me to $150..... For $180 I can have a nice Deck Legend that will last for longest of time without dealing with keycaps... So I ended picking up Unicomp Spacesaver 6 months old for $45 shipped... Dyesublimation PBT caps, they will last for some long long time.... later down the road will get the Deck Legend.


I game pretty hard, hope this doesn't happen, but the board comes with a 2yr warranty (very confusing, a reviewer on youtube said it had a 3yr, then amazon or newegg said it had a 1yr warranty, but thermaltakes website says 2yr). Hopefully TT would make good, either mail out a set of keycaps or something.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## waar

you should get PBT keycaps anyway, the feel a lot better than ABS IMO.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Be ready for the letters on the keycaps to start fading away, I returned mein to Amazon after a week of light gaming.... The board itself is great! but the keycaps killed it for me,and then I figured out another 60 bucks for PBT key caps would of bring me to $150..... For $180 I can have a nice Deck Legend that will last for longest of time without dealing with keycaps... So I ended picking up Unicomp Spacesaver 6 months old for $45 shipped... Dyesublimation PBT caps, they will last for some long long time.... later down the road will get the Deck Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> I game pretty hard, hope this doesn't happen, but the board comes with a 2yr warranty (very confusing, a reviewer on youtube said it had a 3yr, then amazon or newegg said it had a 1yr warranty, but thermaltakes website says 2yr). Hopefully TT would make good, either mail out a set of keycaps or something.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

Keycaps fade. Thats just how it is. A week is obviously ridiculous but I don't think thats something that is covered under a warranty. Quick someone prove me wrong!


----------



## kromar

yay just got me a mechanical keyboard and its so much better than the old one with the rubber stuff beneath the keys
this is a huge difference

i got a Cherry G80-3000LPCEU-0 with Cherry MX *Black* Switches


----------



## rafety58

alright a quick question for all of you mechanical owners out there. It seams that the space bar on my dk1008 is using a mx black switch instead of a brown like the wrest of the keys, how hard would it be to replace it with a brown?


----------



## csm725

Hard - you'd need to de- and resolder the switch after opening up the keyboard.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> alright a quick question for all of you mechanical owners out there. It seams that the space bar on my dk1008 is using a mx black switch instead of a brown like the wrest of the keys, how hard would it be to replace it with a brown?


How are your soldering skills?

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Citra

Have an ocn ducky in mx blues coming soon. 2 mechanical boards now.







Please update.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hard - you'd need to de- and resolder the switch after opening up the keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> How are your soldering skills?
> Shouldn't be too hard.


alright then I guess I will try to get use to it, and if I cant then resolder a new one on. How much would a a single mx brown switch go for?


----------



## csm725

Around a buck IIRC - check out Digikey.


----------



## waar

Wasdkeyboards has them for sale too


----------



## csm725

I knew that but forgot. My usefulness dips steeply after 10 PM.


----------



## rafety58

Thanks for the tips guys







looks like I will be picking it up at WASD Keyboards
now does any one have a link to a guide on replacing them? I'm half decent with a solder gun


----------



## elzhi

Topre Realforce 88UB (45G)







:


----------



## lightsout

Thats pretty sick. Is this your first time with Topre switches? How do you like them? I would like to try some but can't spend $300 just to try them out. Not sure if I could pay $300 to keep one but that thing sure is beautiful.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Topre Realforce 88UB (45G)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


What keycaps are those? PBT gray with black text?


----------



## boost

Added a Filco MJ2 MX Brown


----------



## Akomplice209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Added a Filco MJ2 MX Brown


awesome SC2 keycaps you got there


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats pretty sick. Is this your first time with Topre switches? How do you like them? I would like to try some but can't spend $300 just to try them out. Not sure if I could pay $300 to keep one but that thing sure is beautiful.


that's my 2nd Topre keyboard, i've had a Topre Realforce 105UB (55gm, 45g & 35g) before.

i've played with cherry blacks/blues, and from what i remember Topre was quieter, smoother/friction free, and the build quality was superior, (keycaps had a nicer finish, and the keys didn't feel wobbly.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> What keycaps are those? PBT gray with black text?


yes, stock "black" (more like dark gray) on black keycaps.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats pretty sick. Is this your first time with Topre switches? How do you like them? I would like to try some but can't spend $300 just to try them out. Not sure if I could pay $300 to keep one but that thing sure is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> that's my 2nd Topre keyboard, i've had a Topre Realforce 105UB (55gm, 45g & 35g) before.
> 
> i've played with cherry blacks/blues, and from what i remember Topre was quieter, smoother/friction free, and the build quality was superior, (keycaps had a nicer finish, and the keys didn't feel wobbly.)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> What keycaps are those? PBT gray with black text?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, stock "black" (more like dark gray) on black keycaps.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks for the feedback. I'll try them one day.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> u can just get a regular one and get blank ABS keys from WASDkeyboards.
> doubt there is anything special about that one other than it's name.


so my dad found the store and they have the keyboard
being Brown keys makes me not want to buy the board lol.
Hopefully they'll just sell me the esc keycap somehow =)


----------



## Wheezo

I would like to join with my *DK1008 with cherry MX Blues*.

Here are some really crappy pictures of my new board. My camera sucks (all photos come out shaky), but I will share 'em anyway...



Spoiler: Ducky DK1008










I really love this keyboard. The keystrokes are amazing and my missed keystrokes have gone down drastically since getting my Ducky. I am not worried with writing my next school paper with this thing, it really is a joy to use.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so my dad found the store and they have the keyboard
> being Brown keys makes me not want to buy the board lol.
> Hopefully they'll just sell me the esc keycap somehow =)


We can work out a deal if you want. I might be interested in it.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akomplice209*
> 
> awesome SC2 keycaps you got there


thanks


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Please add me to the club







I got a TG3 BL82 with cherry clears on ebay a couple months ago and only just now realized that there's a club for mechanical keyboards on OCN. Here are pictures for proof (I also posted pics on geekhack right when I got it.)



I also have a Model M, so if there's room in the list for more than one mech per member don't be scared to tack it on










Money shots:


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a TG3 BL82 with cherry clears on ebay a couple months ago and only just now realized that there's a club for mechanical keyboards on OCN. Here are pictures for proof (I also posted pics on geekhack right when I got it.)
> 
> I also have a Model M, so if there's room in the list for more than one mech per member don't be scared to tack it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money shots:


how do you like the clears?


----------



## lightsout

^^ Let me jump in if I may I personally didn't. I was trying out different switches and I thought maybe my browns were too light. So I bought a Leo with clears but they were very stiff. I gave them a week but they weren't for me. Realized I did like a lighter switch. I feel I can kind of glide over the keys with the other switches (brown,red,blue) but not with the clears.

My .02


----------



## Loktera

Filco Majestouch-2 with MX Browns. I'm thoroughly pleased with it, although the keys are already getting shiny. I'm considering buying white PBT key caps for it!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktera*
> 
> Filco Majestouch-2 with MX Browns. I'm thoroughly pleased with it, although the keys are already getting shiny. I'm considering buying white PBT key caps for it!


How long have you had it to get the keys shiny? White PBT's are awesome. I love typing on them. Even better then doubleshots. I have the same board but in TKL and I put the top printed white pbt's on it.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> how do you like the clears?


This is quoted from a post I made on geekhack... just didn't want to type the whole thing again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> The sound is incredible. I never thought that I could love the sound of typing, but the sound of the clears is immaculate. Since the tactil point is so pronounced and the springs require a bit of force, it's very difficult to bottom out. That being said, the only sound you're likely to hear in regular use is the sound of the actuation, or the little metal wires inside the switch hitting the stem. This sound is not clickly like blues or the model m, but it is very audible and it sounds a lot like a crisper, more precise rubber dome than anything. Very soft, gentle, and soothing.
> 
> That being said, the feel is NOTHING like any rubber dome I've ever typed on. There are two very noticeable stages in each keystroke, the distance between the top and actuation, and the distance between actuation and bottoming out. It is possible to fight past the actuation point, but your fingers will find that it's just easier to go with the flow of the switch and move on. The actuation point isn't like a brick wall, it's more of a crisp, plasticky suggestion from the key.
> 
> Before typing on clears, I thought that they would be as tiresome to type on as blacks, and that the tactile point would end up being annoying because of it's strength. Let me be the first to tell you that these opinions are grossly overexaggerated. Coming off of buckling springs, I was shocked at how little force was required to activate these switches. I don't know if everybody on here has weak little baby hands or what, but it's pretty much effortless. I shudder to think of red and brown switches. I can rest my fingers on the keys without accidental keypresses, but when it's time to press them, it's barely a little flick. It's my opinion that they require less force to depress than the Dell rubber domes in my school's library.
> 
> I would definitely recommend these to you. Just keep in mind that there is a small break in period. They will feel rough and gritty when you get them out of the box, but after typing on the a couple days, they are smooth, crisp, easy to depress, and divinely tactile. If rubber domes feel wet, mushy, and viscous, then cherry clears feel smooth, snappy,responsive, and (i'll say it one more time) crisp.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Serious question... What is so great about having a mechanical keyboard.. Pro's, Con's? I've always just used the $20 logitech's and I always wondered whats on the other side of the spectrum. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Serious question... What is so great about having a mechanical keyboard.. Pro's, Con's? I've always just used the $20 logitech's and I always wondered whats on the other side of the spectrum. Thanks!


Generally feel nicer to type on, and typically are well constructed. Cons are price, and the fact that there are several switch types to test to figure out what one you prefer.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Serious question... What is so great about having a mechanical keyboard.. Pro's, Con's? I've always just used the $20 logitech's and I always wondered whats on the other side of the spectrum. Thanks!


The biggest reason why I decided to invest in a mechanical keyboard is because of the fact that they last a lot longer than regular ones.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

I have to agree with therockmonsi. Spend $50+ on a non mechanical keyboard that will only last a couple years or $150+ for a keyboard that feels better to type on and that will potentially last a lifetime...easy pick for me. The initial investment is kind of a shocker since it is just a keyboard but you wont regret the purchase. I chose the Ducky Shine with red switches and I'm lovin it. Will never go back to non-mech if i can at all help it.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Don't forget... you can snag a silver label model m on ebay for like 30 dollars. A substantial amount of the keyboard enthusiast community still believes that buckling spring tops all cherry switches. Since they've been around since the 80's and are still in perfect working condition, there's no question as to their durability.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Don't forget... you can snag a silver label model m on ebay for like 30 dollars. A substantial amount of the keyboard enthusiast community still believes that buckling spring tops all cherry switches. Since they've been around since the 80's and are still in perfect working condition, there's no question as to their durability.


this.

im using my ssk as my daily driver and it's awesome


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> im using my ssk as my daily driver and it's awesome


I always wondered which of your hundred keyboards you used the most.


----------



## waar

i use my mac mostly since my pc is only for gaming.

and my poker has been attached to my mac since i got it around june last year so that would be the keyboard i use the most.

keyboards on my pc rotate every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## pjBSOD

My Das keys are starting to get very shiny, and the board in general is starting to sound very broken in and loud, I love it. I've had it for many months now.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> and my poker has been attached to my mac since i got it around june last year so that would be the keyboard i use the most.


I am strongly considering either a Poker 40% with blacks or a RealForce 87U 55g with black keycaps for my next keyboard. Now that I got my Ducky with reds, I have pretty much tried out every cherry switch except browns and I can say with a fair degree of certainty blacks are my favorite. At the same time, running the gamut of cherry switches probably means it is time for me to try out topre now. Seeing how beautiful elzhi's looks is just icing on the cake.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> I am strongly considering either a Poker 40% with blacks or a RealForce 87U 55g with black keycaps for my next keyboard. Now that I got my Ducky with reds, I have pretty much tried out every cherry switch except browns and I can say with a fair degree of certainty blacks are my favorite. At the same time, running the gamut of cherry switches probably means it is time for me to try out topre now. Seeing how beautiful elzhi's looks is just icing on the cake.


get them both =p










i absolutely LOVE my poker. i can live without a topre board to be honest.


----------



## alpha215

I just got mine MX brown after browsing this thread for over 5 months, and I love it so much!!!








I guess I will have to buy another blue switch keyboard next year


----------



## pjBSOD

That Poker board looks great, I like the TL esc key too


----------



## waar

thank you.

if only i knew how to take better pictures


----------



## FastCR

I have this one. It goes CLACK CLACK CLACK


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> thank you.
> if only i knew how to take better pictures


Meh, I have a webcam and my pics are never great, so oh well.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastCR*
> 
> I have this one. It goes CLACK CLACK CLACK


This is awkward, I just spilled some Mountain Dew into my keyboard -_-


----------



## Awful

Here's my Das with red keycaps from wasdkeyboard.com yeah they're blank, and nothing else is. I'm going to replace the rest of the keys with dark grey blank keys as well. Mx blues on this board, btw









Sitting on the best mouse pad ever (Ripper XXL) and beside my favorite mouse I've ever owned (Corsair M90)

(pardon poop pic was taken with my evo)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pjBSOD

Orange keycaps look great.


----------



## Awful

Thanks. They we're supposed to be "red" but they're very red-orange. I still like them, but I was hoping they'd be darker like the Das text red.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

That poker above.... did you paint the case red or is that one of the aluminum cases from the GH group buy?


----------



## waar

from the group buy.


----------



## pjBSOD

When I win the lottery, I'm going to buy a Topre board.


----------



## applesaucesandwich

I just got a Filco Majestouch 2 TKL with browns for my first mechanical board. I also picked up some engraved caps from WASD. I'm loving it















I was considering getting some dampening rings as well, but the wasd key caps are noticeably quieter than the stock filco.


----------



## azianai

just received a CM Storm Quickfire as a gift, has Blues in it.
Wondering whether to keep it as a travel keyboard, or sell it.

I'll prob be getting a Filco TKL blue in 2 weeks.
decisions, decisions.


----------



## reaper~

Spreadsheet has been updated up to this point. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> get them both =p


You're a bad friend.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just received a CM Storm Quickfire as a gift, has Blues in it.
> Wondering whether to keep it as a travel keyboard, or sell it.
> I'll prob be getting a Filco TKL blue in 2 weeks.
> decisions, decisions.


If its a gift, you should keep it.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just received a CM Storm Quickfire as a gift, has Blues in it.
> Wondering whether to keep it as a travel keyboard, or sell it.
> 
> I'll prob be getting a Filco TKL blue in 2 weeks.
> decisions, decisions.


Why get a Filco tenkeyless with the same switch as the Quickfire? They are very similar boards.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Why get a Filco tenkeyless with the same switch as the Quickfire? They are very similar boards.


Yeah man, if you are getting another mechanical board, gotta try new switches. Unless you have already tried all the switches and know that you only want blues.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> You're a bad friend.


only to your wallet! good friend to you!!


----------



## Canis-X

...here we go....would love to be added please









Ducky Shine DK9008S - w/ Brown Cherry MX w/ English + Chinese Key Caps)


----------



## reaper~

Nice! Love that glowing Ducky logo. lol Added!


----------



## bazemk1979

Add me to the group, Unicomp and Razer.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added & welcome aboard!


----------



## csm725

"a_board_"

Clever.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Ducky Shine with white LED's and MX Browns arrived.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> "a_board_"
> Clever.


Are you calling his keyboard a boat or something? lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Ducky Shine with white LED's and MX Browns arrived.


Added.


----------



## pjBSOD

Those Ducky Shine pics are awesome, I really can't wait till mine arrives.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Those Ducky Shine pics are awesome, I really can't wait till mine arrives.


Yea man, these boards are pretty sweet alright, those pics were taken in the day time on max LED brightness, also my crappy phone camera blurs the red keys abit, but is nothing like that in RL. It's worth the money and wait









First thing I noticed is it doesn't seem as 'solid' in construction as the WASD keyboard its replacing for moment, maybe its a bit more sleeker in design, but they weigh about the same. As for switches I've gone through Blues, Blacks (Steelseries 6GV2 since sold, tired fingers) and now Browns, I can honestly say the brown switch is best for me by far!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Nice! Love that glowing Ducky logo. lol Added!


LOL, yeah had to get a close up of it! Too cool not to...LOL Thanks for the add btw!


----------



## pjBSOD

ttoadd.nz, would you mind snapping a pic or two of the Ducky Shine with white LEDs with the lights off / at night? I'd really like to see what the white LEDs look like in the dark


----------



## snoogins

Not great photos, but both of my keyboards. The first is my Blackwidow with blues. It was my first mechanical, and I have to say I do love blues. However, the second is my newly acquired Leopold with browns. The browns feel more solid (although it may be the keyboard itself ha). I am currently waiting for some blank green WASD keys from wasdkeyboards.

I think my next purchase will be a tenkeyless with browns, or possibly a hhkb.

Needless to say, I can NEVER go back to rubber domes. If I need to type for work everyday I will be picking up some browns in some fashion. Maybe I'll try out a Ducky shine next... hmmm


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just received a CM Storm Quickfire as a gift, has Blues in it.
> Wondering whether to keep it as a travel keyboard, or sell it.
> I'll prob be getting a Filco TKL blue in 2 weeks.
> decisions, decisions.


If you go to sell, pst. I've been thinking about getting one.

Also someone link me to where I can buy a ducky shine w/ blues plox I can't find them anywheres :\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated up to this point. If I missed anyone please let me know.


ya me Das w/ blues and red caps on pg.553


----------



## TheJesus

Figured since I was borrowing a friend's Nikon D60, I might as well re-do my pictures for a better look at the Razer BF3 BWU. (I wish I was a better photographer/had a tripod, lol)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































































































Figured the spoiler would save bandwidth for some people


----------



## pjBSOD

Makes me wish I had a camera...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Makes me wish I had a camera...


Yeah, but when this costs $600 with a $200 lens on top of that, I go *shrug shoulders* "I'd rather have a 7990"


----------



## Salaja

I got my ducky shine from MechKeyboards today. Geen LEDs, Purple WASD, and brown switches:


phone camera, so low quality.

i spent a lot of time reading posts and reviews from both here at OCN and at GeekHack before decing to go with the Ducky Shine, so i thought the least i could do is post a pic and join the club.

the colour of the LEDs is actually a little bit darker green than what it appears in the image. it's because the cheap phone cameras detect IR, and it shows up as white, making every light source seem whiter than it really is.


----------



## snoogins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salaja*
> 
> I got my ducky shine from MechKeyboards today. Geen LEDs, Purple WASD, and brown switches:
> 
> phone camera, so low quality.
> i spent a lot of time reading posts and reviews from both here at OCN and at GeekHack before decing to go with the Ducky Shine, so i thought the least i could do is post a pic and join the club.
> the colour of the LEDs is actually a little bit darker green than what it appears in the image. it's because the cheap phone cameras detect IR, and it shows up as white, making every light source seem whiter than it really is.


How are you liking the browns?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> ttoadd.nz, would you mind snapping a pic or two of the Ducky Shine with white LEDs with the lights off / at night? I'd really like to see what the white LEDs look like in the dark


Hey sorry for late reply, here are some albeit very poor quality pics with all lights off at night.

Lowest LED Setting



Brightest LED Setting (doesnt capture how awesome bright the red keycaps really are!)


----------



## pjBSOD

You're awesome, thank you


----------



## Salaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> How are you liking the browns?


coming from someone who has used a mechanical keyboard for the first time a few hours ago:

they're okay, but not quite what i was expecting.

as i type quickly and bottom out, it's true that you can't really feel the tactile bump, however instead it feels like the key is vibrating a little bit. if you've ever pressed finger onto the gear stick of a car while it's running, it feels a bit like a light version of that when typing quickly. that said, i don't really mind it.

another thing, is that i can feel the friction of the switch as it slides down the shaft, which i didn't get with my last keyboard. i think that friction is also the main cause of the sound from the keyboard, other than bottoming and topping out. not sure if i like that or not, but again, it doesn't really bother me.

one thing i really like, is the linear-ness of it (compared to rubber domes). rather than just collapse and bottom out straight (rubber domes), they slide down as soon as i put enough pressure on them. it's nice and smooth until i hit the tactile part.

i don't feel like i had much difficulty adapting to mechanical switches. i've heard people say it can take some getting used to, but i feel like i've been comfortable using it straight out of the box.

i'm sure my opinion will change over the coming days as i get used to the new board.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Add me to the club please







kbtalking Race mx red with white backlit



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Brightest LED Setting (doesnt capture how awesome bright the red keycaps really are!)


Would you tell me where you buy your red WASD keycaps?
They look awesome with the backlit!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Most likely WASD Keyboards, but there's many other places too


----------



## HWI

WASD does not sell keycaps with translucent lettering, those keycaps come with the Shine.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> WASD does not sell keycaps with translucent lettering, those keycaps come with the Shine.












Now I am even more excited!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am even more excited!


You sound like you're about to lift off!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You sound like you're about to lift off!


----------



## Wheezo

I think I was missed, I don't see my name on the list


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salaja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> How are you liking the browns?
> 
> 
> 
> coming from someone who has used a mechanical keyboard for the first time a few hours ago:
> 
> they're okay, but not quite what i was expecting.
> 
> as i type quickly and bottom out, it's true that you can't really feel the tactile bump, however instead it feels like the key is vibrating a little bit. if you've ever pressed finger onto the gear stick of a car while it's running, it feels a bit like a light version of that when typing quickly. that said, i don't really mind it.
> 
> another thing, is that i can feel the friction of the switch as it slides down the shaft, which i didn't get with my last keyboard. i think that friction is also the main cause of the sound from the keyboard, other than bottoming and topping out. not sure if i like that or not, but again, it doesn't really bother me.
> 
> one thing i really like, is the linear-ness of it (compared to rubber domes). rather than just collapse and bottom out straight (rubber domes), they slide down as soon as i put enough pressure on them. it's nice and smooth until i hit the tactile part.
> 
> i don't feel like i had much difficulty adapting to mechanical switches. i've heard people say it can take some getting used to, but i feel like i've been comfortable using it straight out of the box.
> 
> i'm sure my opinion will change over the coming days as i get used to the new board.
Click to expand...

You sound like you would like reds if you like the linear feel before the bump.


----------



## MARK-20

Took just over 3 weeks but it finally arrived.....Ducky OCN DK1008 MX BLKS *Thanks again to the OCN contest*



Can't wait to try it out


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Add me to the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbtalking Race mx red with white backlit


Congrats! You're the first one with the Race keyboard.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I think I was missed, I don't see my name on the list


Nope, you're there.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> If its a gift, you should keep it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Why get a Filco tenkeyless with the same switch as the Quickfire? They are very similar boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Yeah man, if you are getting another mechanical board, gotta try new switches. Unless you have already tried all the switches and know that you only want blues.


Honestly its because I can't find a TKL Filco Linear Limited Edition in English caps only
I can get one with Chinese/English caps. I mean I could just replace all the caps with the ones that came with my fullsize Limited Edition.

I personally really like Reds as my key of choice, Blues are my 2nd fav switch.


----------



## rafety58

does any one know of any software so I could emulate media keys on my dk1008, by lets say pressing

ctrl+z+F10 for back
ctrl+z+F11 for play/pause
ctrl+z+F12 for next

I never thought I would miss media keys so much


----------



## waar

Get a griffin powermate.

Or you can use autohotkey


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Get a griffin powermate.
> Or you can use autohotkey


i actually picked up the griffin powermate when it went on goldbox sale on amazon
annoying this is I can't set global commands for it to go to next song.
It only allows global commands for itunes commands, not for any other player.

Got any suggestions on how to resolve it? I prefer WMP for audio instead of itunes, but if the WMP app isn't the focus, it defaults to the "global" commands that won't let me use keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## ryanbob1234

in please Got the Ducky Dk-1008 ocn keyboard from the comp pics and proof here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204911/rave-its-here


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> in please Got the Ducky Dk-1008 ocn keyboard from the comp pics and proof here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204911/rave-its-here


What keys? Mine should be coming in a few weeks as well.


----------



## ryanbob1234

all black keys but you also get the Purple WASD keys and 2 cool red ducky keys too.

I have to say it is the nicest keyboard I have ever used.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> all black keys but you also get the Purple WASD keys and 2 cool red ducky keys too.
> I have to say it is the nicest keyboard I have ever used.


My bad.







I meant switches.


----------



## Salaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You sound like you would like reds if you like the linear feel before the bump.


i was thinking the same.
if i ever get another mechanical, that's probably what i'll go with.

personally, i feel like an 'ideal' switch, would be a brown with the bump filed out from the side plastic bit (what's that actually called?). you would still have a tactile part where plastic bit meets the body of the switch, where the angel between them causes a change in resistance. from images, i don't think reds have that, as they have the plastic bit follow a smooth curve until it's tangent to the switch body.

force graph would look like this:
|
|____________________..-''
|_________________..-''
|______________..-''
|___________...x
|....~~~````
|
|
|________________________

where x is the actuation point.

the increase in resistance after the actuation point would be enough tactility for me.

does any switch like that already exist?


----------



## elzhi

got my Clack Factory Black Tri-Color Skull yesterday.


----------



## pjBSOD

Nice board, elzhi.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I was bored with my T2i and I was messing with aperture settings. OCN Ducky 1008 MX Reds. I plan to buy a Poker or Noppoo with brown switches next.
And yes there is a piece of plastic popping up between the Esc and F1 button


----------



## theguatemalian

I want to join this club! But I have one question first I think it's age old but I can't find a definitive answer Filco(Costar Stablizers) are $50 more than Leopold(Cherry Stablizers), is that price difference a build quality issue, a stablizer issue, or is it that I'll be paying for it to say filco on my board and can't go wrong with buying either?


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguatemalian*
> 
> I want to join this club! But I have one question first I think it's age old but I can't find a definitive answer Filco(Costar Stablizers) are $50 more than Leopold(Cherry Stablizers), is that price difference a build quality issue, a stablizer issue, or is it that I'll be paying for it to say filco on my board and can't go wrong with buying either?


To be honest, the build quality isn't much different. Sure the Filco is better but to me, I can't justify spending an extra $50 on that. The Leopold is great. Most people buy Filco boards just so they can stare at the logo.


----------



## waar

well, another reason to go filco is the spacebar.

most (if not all) pbt keycap sets have spacebars that will fit a filco board and not leopold. same with signature plastics, but the spacebar i got with my blue dyesub set fits both my fc200r and filco tenkeyless.

then there is also the problem with the controller some leopolds have (like mine).


----------



## Loktera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How long have you had it to get the keys shiny? White PBT's are awesome. I love typing on them. Even better then doubleshots. I have the same board but in TKL and I put the top printed white pbt's on it.


Three weeks, but they're only beginning to get shiny.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well, another reason to go filco is the spacebar.
> 
> most (if not all) pbt keycap sets have spacebars that will fit a filco board and not leopold. same with signature plastics, but the spacebar i got with my blue dyesub set fits both my fc200r and filco tenkeyless.
> 
> then there is also the problem with the controller some leopolds have (like mine).


Another reason in addition to this is the stabilizers, the Costar stabilizer feel better than the Cherry stabilizers(imo anyway). Personally, I dislike Cherry stabilizers enough that if I could only choose between Leopold and and Filco that I would pay the extra ~$40 for a Filco.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Another reason in addition to this is the stabilizers, the Costar stabilizer feel better than the Cherry stabilizers(imo anyway). Personally, I dislike Cherry stabilizers enough that if I could only choose between Leopold and and Filco that I would pay the extra ~$40 for a Filco.


That's one reason why I bought a Filco, but after reading the latest posts, I have 2 more reasons. Now I'm going to order some PBT's, and stare at my logo.


----------



## waar

my leopold has a pretty logo too









i just haven't put it on yet.


----------



## HWI

My CM Storm has like 1000 pretty logos, so it wins if that is a criteria for getting a new board.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Alright, so after being with my mech keyboard for a while now (it has black switches), I'm actually tempted to buy another one for my second PC since my old one went there, and I can barely stand it now. Only thing is, I don't know of a really good place to shop for mechanical keyboards. Would anybody here consider newegg as a good place to shop for them? What other places would you recommend? If you guys can mention an actual place I can travel to so I can try some out that would be a plus (I live in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area of Texas







).


----------



## waar

elitekeyboards, newegg, and GH classifieds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> My CM Storm has like 1000 pretty logos, so it wins if that is a criteria for getting a new board.


coolermaster must really love their logo/name to have put it on so freaking much on the board.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well, another reason to go filco is the spacebar.
> 
> most (if not all) pbt keycap sets have spacebars that will fit a filco board and not leopold. same with signature plastics, but the spacebar i got with my blue dyesub set fits both my fc200r and filco tenkeyless.
> 
> then there is also the problem with the controller some leopolds have (like mine).
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason in addition to this is the stabilizers, the Costar stabilizer feel better than the Cherry stabilizers(imo anyway). Personally, I dislike Cherry stabilizers enough that if I could only choose between Leopold and and Filco that I would pay the extra ~$40 for a Filco.
Click to expand...

I agree. $140 is pretty expensive for me. But there isn't another option in a TKL with costar stablilizers that I know of. Doesn't ducky use cherry? I never really consider ducky when looking at boards.

I wish there was a blank black tkl in the price range of Leopold with costars.

I am happy with my quickfire's though. The logos don't really bother me and the price is just so damn good. Especially on sale.


----------



## waar

cs storm uses costar stabilizers


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree. $140 is pretty expensive for me. But there isn't another option in a TKL with costar stablilizers that I know of. Doesn't ducky use cherry? I never really consider ducky when looking at boards.


Ducky uses Cherry stabilizers. Filco, CM Storm Quickfire, Noppoo Choc Mini, and PLU-87 are the tenkeyless I know that use Costar stabalizers.


----------



## Darkcyde

Another lucky contest winner. Please ad me to the list.

DK-1008 MX black


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> cs storm uses costar stabilizers


I meant besides CM sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree. $140 is pretty expensive for me. But there isn't another option in a TKL with costar stablilizers that I know of. Doesn't ducky use cherry? I never really consider ducky when looking at boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky uses Cherry stabilizers. Filco, CM Storm Quickfire, Noppoo Choc Mini, and PLU-87 are the tenkeyless I know that use Costar stabalizers.
Click to expand...

Thanks, not really a fan of Noppoo and I hear PLU-87 is kind of low quality. Appreciate the choices though.

So I haven't really been using my red switches since the first few days I had the board. Wasn't really digging them after the initial love fest I had with them. Got some 50A orings today from amazon and I like the feel. Don't think I'd want to use them on browns or blues but they feel good on reds. Gives a nice little thud when you bottom out.


----------



## waar

i must be one of the few that dislikes how switches (in my case, blues) feel with o rings.


----------



## Arizonian

What's the most quite mechanical keys? And which of those keys are back lit? Looking for a good qaulity, quite mechanical (hope that's not an oxymoron), back lit gaming keyboard option.









I tried a Razer Black Widow and it was so loud my wife upstairs told me to stop my typing it was keeping her up if the door was open. LOL. Downgraded myself to the Razer Anasasi.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i must be one of the few that dislikes how switches (in my case, blues) feel with o rings.


I refuse to put a muffler on my mx blues.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i must be one of the few that dislikes how switches (in my case, blues) feel with o rings.


What durometer o-ring did you use?


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's the most quite mechanical keys? And which of those keys are back lit? Looking for a good qaulity, quite mechanical (hope that's not an oxymoron), back lit gaming keyboard option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a Razer Black Widow and it was so loud my wife upstairs told me to stop my typing it was keeping her up if the door was open. LOL. Downgraded myself to the Razer Anasasi.


Mechanical backlit comes to my mind for now;
Ducky shine
Corsair H90
Razer BWU
kbtalking Pure/Race
XArmor
Mionix
Deck

People say linear switches (red & black) are more quite than clicky switches (blue & brown).
And other factor affects the typing sound too,
like ... keycap, pcb, metal board, personal typing habbit (bottom out each key or tap half way) ..etc.

Go here check out the typing sound:
http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?36-audio-clips
or
search youtube for "cherry mx sound"

Sorry, I'm newly addicted to mechanical keyboard. We need other enthusiasts give us more answer


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's the most quite mechanical keys?


All of the Cherry MX switches except for blues are quiet. If you bottom out try adding o-rings or landing pads.


----------



## Arizonian

Thank you gentlemen will look into the list and do some more homework. Been following this thread for a little bit lately learning. Take it easy.


----------



## travva

got myself a black widow ultimate recently. def my fav keyboard. upgraded from my trusty razer tarantula, which i do miss.

here's a pic of it, ignore my mess, i've been re-doing some of the stuff in this room and w/ the pc as well so it's messy.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> got myself a black widow ultimate recently. def my fav keyboard. upgraded from my trusty razer tarantula, which i do miss.
> here's a pic of it, ignore my mess, i've been re-doing some of the stuff in this room and w/ the pc as well so it's messy.


I might go to Fry's Electronics and give the Black Widow Ultimate Stealth a tap test. I hear the 'Stealth' version is quiter.

As for your mess upgrading, I've been following the 7970 Club while learning about the cards. (I follow many clubs, quietly for the most part) Congrats on your 7970 crossfire.


----------



## waar

stealth version has mx browns, which has a slightly smaller bump but no click.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just a poorly taken recent picture of my Das. As you can see, the keys after a few months have started to shine.


----------



## Awful

The factory das ones, and the red ones I added from wasdkeyboards both started to shine by the 2nd week of having it


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Added.


Can you add me to please









Ducky Dk-1008 black MX


----------



## cyberbeat

My ones are starting to shine as well.....


----------



## Kevlo

Out of curiousty, i had no plans to do this, would you be able to change the keycaps on the Black-widow Ultimates, As i have never seen anyone do it, i was just wondering.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Out of curiousty, i had no plans to do this, would you be able to change the keycaps on the Black-widow Ultimates, As i have never seen anyone do it, i was just wondering.


AFAIK, no. However, I'm not so sure... as I've never seen it done either.


----------



## csm725

Of course you can change the caps on the BWU... they're standard Cherry caps.
However, you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the backlighting feature.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Of course you can change the caps on the BWU... they're standard Cherry caps.
> However, you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the backlighting feature.


And there you go. For some reason I thought BWU keycaps were laptop type keys.. you know those small type keys? But then I realized that's the Lycosa.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i must be one of the few that dislikes how switches (in my case, blues) feel with o rings.


I don't feel the need to put them on any other switch. I am happy how blues and browns feel. But I bottom out so easy on reds this feels better imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> got myself a black widow ultimate recently. def my fav keyboard. upgraded from my trusty razer tarantula, which i do miss.
> here's a pic of it, ignore my mess, i've been re-doing some of the stuff in this room and w/ the pc as well so it's messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go to Fry's Electronics and give the Black Widow Ultimate Stealth a tap test. I hear the 'Stealth' version is quiter.
> 
> As for your mess upgrading, I've been following the 7970 Club while learning about the cards. (I follow many clubs, quietly for the most part) Congrats on your 7970 crossfire.
Click to expand...

I believe the stealth version is only available in the razer store. I don't know of any keyboard with brown switches that is available in a store to try. Someone said they saw duckys at micro center. Not sure which switch though.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> Can you add me to please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Dk-1008 black MX


Sure. Did you post a picture already?


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I might go to Fry's Electronics and give the Black Widow Ultimate Stealth a tap test. I hear the 'Stealth' version is quiter.


I work at the Fry's in Tempe and we don't have the Stealth for sure.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Sure. Did you post a picture already?


Even better I have the unboxing thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1204911/rave-its-here

Although my photos are not very good


----------



## retro41

Filco Ninja (MX Brown)







Finally I have a REAL keyboard


----------



## erayser

Congrats..









Nice pictures. I need to retake pictures of my Filco. The pics I took looks like I bought my Filco from a garage sale.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I work at the Fry's in Tempe and we don't have the Stealth for sure.


Yeah I think it's a razer store exclusive for now.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I believe the stealth version is only available in the razer store. I don't know of any keyboard with brown switches that is available in a store to try. Someone said they saw duckys at micro center. Not sure which switch though.


I can attest to the Duckys in Microcenter. Not sure which switch but they felt similar to blue, the box didn't have any mention that I saw. Then again I didn't really investigate because the BWU was so shiny







I mainly wanted backlighting.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Of course you can change the caps on the BWU... they're standard Cherry caps.
> However, you wouldn't be able to take advantage of the backlighting feature.


The backlighting would still work fine, though, just not able to be seen through the keys, right?

Also, what kind of switch are they? If i ever did want to or even try, just for knowledge purposes.


----------



## csm725

Yes the backlighting would work, it just wouldn't shine through the keys.
The switch type is MX Blue, but any set of keycaps will work on it as long as they are for Cherry MX keyboards.


----------



## Phillychuck

I fell through the cracks as well, may I get a club add? Picture post was this reply. Thanks


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yes the backlighting would work, it just wouldn't shine through the keys.
> The switch type is MX Blue, but any set of keycaps will work on it as long as they are for Cherry MX keyboards.


Alright, thanks. Just curious all in all.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> Even better I have the unboxing thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retro41*
> Filco Ninja (MX Brown)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> I fell through the cracks as well, may I get a club add? Picture post was this reply. Thanks


All of you are added.


----------



## deauboy16

I just got my new Razer BlackWiddow in replacement of my 1st gen G15 which finally took a crap on me.


----------



## TheMafia

Sign me up for the club!









I've got a WASD Keyboards Semi Custom

Cherry MX Black Switches,
All black keys
Laser etched
50A hard dampners


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

I can finally join the club! Just picked up a practically new Das Professional S for $60! Such a steal!
I'm loving this keyboard so far!


----------



## pjBSOD

Nice, definitely a steal for only $60. Where did you get it for that price?


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Nice, definitely a steal for only $60. Where did you get it for that price?


Craigslist. Guy said he used it for about 3 hours and decided it wasn't for him and his girlfriend was complaining about the noise the whole time that he just packed it back up and bought a different keyboard. lol


----------



## fibre_optics

got a corsair k60 in the post, should be with me early tomorrow.

Cant wait! my first mech


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> Sign me up for the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a WASD Keyboards Semi Custom
> Cherry MX Black Switches,
> All black keys
> Laser etched
> 50A hard dampners


nice G3.


----------



## Macabre215

I bought a Leopold Tenkeyless. =D

Cherry MX Reds
Leopold FC200RR/AB
Laser Etched White Fill In


----------



## Jeff78

So I think I will order a Poker 40% before I make the jump to topre. That said, I am looking for keycaps that look similar to the dark versions of the RealForce boards. They are charcoal gray with like black lettering. Anyone know where I can get those? WASD sells dark gray with white lettering but I would prefer black. Also anyone know where I can get a gunmetal aluminum case for it?


----------



## waar

vortex is coming out with dye sub pbt keycaps that looks really similar to topre keycaps you want


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> vortex is coming out with dye sub pbt keycaps that looks really similar to topre keycaps you want


Interesting. They look exactly like what I want. Any word of a release date? Does the company even have a website?


----------



## jammo2k5

So i'm in the process of ordering my Ducky shine OCN edition from the tank guys, i was wondering if there is anywhere that would print a custom design on a win sized key that will make the same back light effect as the rest of the board?


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> So i'm in the process of ordering my Ducky shine OCN edition from the tank guys, i was wondering if there is anywhere that would print a custom design on a win sized key that will make the same back light effect as the rest of the board?


At this point we can't even order sets of keys in different colors with the translucent characters, so I highly doubt you will be able to get a custom design made on them. Does anyone know how the keys are made to begin with? Maybe that would get you closer to an answer.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Interesting. They look exactly like what I want. Any word of a release date? Does the company even have a website?


They have a Facebook page, and almost everything is scheduled for march. Even coming out with alu cases for poker and pure


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> They have a Facebook page, and almost everything is scheduled for march. Even coming out with alu cases for poker and pure


Good, then. Only problem now is holding onto my tax rebate and not buying the RealForce _and_ the Poker like you told me to.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> At this point we can't even order sets of keys in different colors with the translucent characters, so I highly doubt you will be able to get a custom design made on them. Does anyone know how the keys are made to begin with? Maybe that would get you closer to an answer.


They are translucent plastic coated in black and then laser etched to remove the desired amount of coating.


----------



## TheJesus

If Razer can make them, I think someone else could, lol.


----------



## waar

http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-capswhatsnew.php

Expect to pay a pretty penny for them.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-capswhatsnew.php
> Expect to pay a pretty penny for them.


Yeah i looked at their site... I think that is for bulk orders. Surly it would be easy to get some made for like $20 though as all it is is a standard ducky shine key that needs to be laser etched with my design, I've seen laser etching services on WASD for $15 for 2 keys.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Good, then. Only problem now is holding onto my tax rebate and not buying the RealForce _and_ the Poker like you told me to.


Do it do it do it!

Sp does single orders. But expect to pay 90 something for a single keycap.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Do it do it do it!
> Sp does single orders. But expect to pay 90 something for a single keycap.


Yeah i'm not going to do that, also with the risk of the keys not being uniform too I think I'll pass.

I may E-mail ducky and see if i can buy 2 unprinted keys from them and get then lasered somewhere nearby.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Sorry about calling hybrids lame.... the K60 is a beautiful keyboard and certainly better than any 100% rubber dome.


----------



## llama16

Here I am, since week a proud owned of Filco Majestouch 2.
Blank keyset will be arriving soon as well.

Amazing the solidity and feel of these keyboards









Can't prove the pictures are mine (forgot the name) and didn't put any others on my flickr: but here goes nothing:


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Here I am, since week a proud owned of Filco Majestouch 2.
> Blank keyset will be arriving soon as well.
> Amazing the solidity and feel of these keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't prove the pictures are mine (forgot the name) and didn't put any others on my flickr: but here goes nothing:


Nice pics! where'd you order your blank keys from?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Nice pics! where'd you order your blank keys from?


My guess is WASD. They're relatively cheap.


----------



## bdeester

Just got mine in today! it's a Ducky DK9008s with browns....and sorry for the bad pics, my blackberry was the only thing i had around


----------



## llama16

gonna order them from a local site. Was going to order them from KeyCo, but decided not to as the shipping would too much. And I can order the cyborg fly 5 as well, for bf3


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My white engraved keycaps from WASD keyboards came in today. Only issue is the spacebar stabiliser is in a slightly different position to the new keycap, but i knew this would be an issue for the start and i plan on fixing it myself.



http://imgur.com/rmv9c




http://imgur.com/RVUnU




http://imgur.com/ePPIA


----------



## lightsout

Is that spacebar on backwards?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You are the first person who has actually noticed that. Well done. The stabilizer supports in the new keycap are in the wrong spot so it doesn't work properly when only supported by the switch, i just threw it on the keyboard when i took the photos so it looked nicer, didn't realize it was like that till i uploaded the photos. (and i am too lazy to take more and upload them)


----------



## lightsout

Ah I see its a leopold. Yah for some reason they have different space bar layouts. There is a guy on geekhack that mods spacebars and other caps. I think he may even stock a few wasd space bars already modded.
http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?90-TheProfosist


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah i saw that a while ago, i was plannign on doing pretty much the same thing


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Yeah i saw that a while ago, i was plannign on doing pretty much the same thing


Yah it looks pretty easy to do.


----------



## 161029

I have no idea how long it's been since I was last here.


----------



## AznRage

I just got another keyboard - a Corsair K60 to add to my two Das Ultimates!


----------



## waar

unless my internet is broken.. but you didn't post any pictures.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Would love to join. Fujitsu server keyboard still going strong. I also have an older one by IBM, I love it since the keys are squishy yet very sensitive. But I can't find it.



This is the cable that goes from the computer to the keyboard, I think it's like this because it's a server keyboard.



EDIT - Yeah, my thumbs are weird


----------



## Citra

I want my ocn ducky to arrive..


----------



## erayser

I remember when I had a fujitsu keyboard. Then I got a rubber dome keyboard, and remember I saying... "this is a lot quieter than my fujitsu"... then I threw my fujitsu away.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

My first mech: Corsair K90


----------



## Geglamash

Got my Razer Black Widow Ultimate today!
Has a single dead LED, but for $63, I'm not complaining!


----------



## Awful

Sorry you purchased Razer lol but for 63 bucks it ain't bad. You could replace it yourself ya know:thumb:


----------



## Ehe_Shaoge

Can I join?
*
Topre Realforce 103UB 55g* with white/grey keycaps from a 103U-UW that I sold a while ago:


Sorry for the quality. Pic was taken with a 12-year-old digital camera that finally died right after I took the pic and transferred it to my PC.

For anyone curious about what a 103U-UW looks like with black keycaps:


----------



## carajean

Hey does anyone know what switches the microcenter ducky ( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0370020 ) have??

I plan on getting a mechanical keyboard from them thursday and wanted brown ( gaming and typing less clicky clack like black widow ).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehe_Shaoge*
> 
> Can I join?
> *
> Topre Realforce 103UB 55g* with white/grey keycaps from a 103U-UW that I sold a while ago:
> 
> Sorry for the quality. Pic was taken with a 12-year-old digital camera that finally died right after I took the pic and transferred it to my PC.
> 
> For anyone curious about what a 103U-UW looks like with black keycaps:


That looks sweet!


----------



## lightsout

I'm sure a lot of people on this site would love some of these for their board.



Only seen them in China.


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Strong view of screen bro.


----------



## jammo2k5

Just got my Ninja Cherry browns in the mail.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Sorry you purchased Razer lol but for 63 bucks it ain't bad. You could replace it yourself ya know:thumb:


What is wrong with Razor? My board is easily my favorite mechanical that i have ever had


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> What is wrong with Razor? My board is easily my favorite mechanical that i have ever had


Their quality control is garbage. I'm glad yours has worked fine, I however had to return 2 before I gave up. I've read countless posts here and on geekhack and some other sites (mmo champ and arenajunkies) about bad keys, crooked switches, etc etc


----------



## Boyboyd

I actually liked my black widow, until it broke. It was only a month old and razer told me that because I was outside of the US they couldn't help me.

Ended up returning it to amazon and selling the new one they sent back. Then got a filco for £40 more.


----------



## Kevlo

I got my board in November, or around there (My Saitek Cyborg (Rubber-dome) broke, and some of the keys stopped working, hard to type a paper without "N," "H," & "Y," oddly those were some of the rarely used keys that broke (Although, don't down talk Saitek, the keyboard was like 3 years old and at one time was dropped down a flight of stairs (It was the keyboard or my tower, the keyboard wasn't it) plus my Steering Wheel and Flight stick are both Saitek and are great) and my board is still working great even after a few hits its taken from myself, (I really do need to control my anger better).


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I was too excited, I didn't take any unboxing pictures. But here's what I got. For anyone that doesn't know what this is, it is a white filco ninja tenkeyless with mx blacks.



Here's a size comparison to the ducky I won via the OCN contest.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I was too excited, I didn't take any unboxing pictures. But here's what I got. For anyone that doesn't know what this is, it is a white filco ninja tenkeyless with mx blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size comparison to the ducky I won via the OCN contest.


Hey since you got that Filco, i could take the OCN ducky off your hands for you.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I was too excited, I didn't take any unboxing pictures. But here's what I got. For anyone that doesn't know what this is, it is a white filco ninja tenkeyless with mx blacks.


How long did it take them to ship the ducky to you?


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How long did it take them to ship the ducky to you?


did you win one aswell and still waiting on it to be delivered?

because I got mine to england within a week it was just customs taking their time.

give tank guys a bell


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How long did it take them to ship the ducky to you?


Two and a half day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Hey since you got that Filco, i could take the OCN ducky off your hands for you.


I plan to keep the ducky since I am not really used to the TKL.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How long did it take them to ship the ducky to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Two and a half day.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Hey since you got that Filco, i could take the OCN ducky off your hands for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to keep the ducky since I am not really used to the TKL.
Click to expand...

Nice filco. I need to get myself a white one. Well let me change that to "want" to get myself a white one. Don't see myself paying full price though for a new one again.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> did you win one aswell and still waiting on it to be delivered?
> because I got mine to england within a week it was just customs taking their time.
> give tank guys a bell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Two and a half day.
> I plan to keep the ducky since I am not really used to the TKL.


Dam, that's quick.

Won mine from a foldathon so i'm not sure. Did you guys place your order on the tankguys website?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Got this last week. Comes handy once in awhile and good reason to always buy tenkeyless boards


















I also ordered a realforce Japanese layout for $160 brand new. I can't wait for that! The stock red caps look awesome


----------



## lightsout

$160 from where??


----------



## PriestOfSin

Just got a black widow ultimate. From now on, all my keyboards will be mechanical!

Sent from a vastly superior Apple product.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How long did it take them to ship the ducky to you?


Mine took about two weeks to arrive in eastern Canada. Once it got through customs it got here pretty quick.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> $160 from where??


You need a Japanese address and if you're going off typical exchange rates it's more then $160 but it's still way cheaper compared to USA retailers

http://www.amazon.co.jp/東プレ-NG01B0-REALFORCE91UBK/dp/B000EQHU6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328145609&sr=8-2


----------



## lightsout

^ I see thanks.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Mine took about two weeks to arrive in eastern Canada. Once it got through customs it got here pretty quick.


I see. Did they make you order it off tankguys?


----------



## Wheezo

Yup, using the special code for the contest winners. It came from Tank Guys in Michigan.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Yup, using the special code for the contest winners. It came from Tank Guys in Michigan.


Ah ok.

Thanks


----------



## waar

160 for a realforce? nice

now i just need to find somebody that lives in japan lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 160 for a realforce? nice
> now i just need to find somebody that lives in japan lol


There's some places that will ship stuff from Japan for you. I got my Realforce from Japan, as well as the keycaps.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 160 for a realforce? nice
> now i just need to find somebody that lives in japan lol
> 
> 
> 
> There's some places that will ship stuff from Japan for you. I got my Realforce from Japan, as well as the keycaps.
Click to expand...

What did it end up costing you?


----------



## carajean

New here but I just picked up the CM quick fire. I like its small footprint so far gonna take some time getting use to it. I had a logitech G110. I picked it up at microcenter and while I was there I did have the pleasure of trying the ducky there with browns. That's one nice keyboard just couldn't justify $40 bucks more. Im sure I will get use to the click of the blues or just get o-rings eventually.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 160 for a realforce? nice
> now i just need to find somebody that lives in japan lol


is that you demik?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> New here but I just picked up the CM quick fire. I like its small footprint so far gonna take some time getting use to it. I had a logitech G110. I picked it up at microcenter and while I was there I did have the pleasure of trying the ducky there with browns. That's one nice keyboard just couldn't justify $40 bucks more. Im sure I will get use to the click of the blues or just get o-rings eventually.


O-rings won't do anything for the click, but they will dampen the bottoming out sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 160 for a realforce? nice
> now i just need to find somebody that lives in japan lol
> 
> 
> 
> is that you demik?
Click to expand...

Yes thats him. He's here undercover.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> O-rings won't do anything for the click, but they will dampen the bottoming out sound.
> Yes thats him. He's here undercover.


No no I know it wont do anything for the "click" I want it more for the "clack"


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> is that you demik?


yessir!

we need to set up a day to meet up for the novelty keys!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> is that you demik?
> 
> 
> 
> yessir!
> 
> we need to set up a day to meet up for the novelty keys!
Click to expand...

So wait is this tsangan?


----------



## waar

nope, im handling the distribution to some socal GHers. tenno being one of them









i am one and only demik


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> nope, im handling the distribution to some socal GHers. tenno being one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am one and only demik


I meant the guy you are talking to. Thought there was another incognito GH'r.


----------



## azianai

im incognito GH'r too, but im a noob GH'r lol


----------



## Citra

Are realforces better then regular mechanical keyboards?


----------



## magna224

They are known to have better quality than a lot of mechanical keyboards and the Topre capacitive switch is supposed to feel very nice to type on, but it all depends on your preferences. If you like very tactile switches and a click sound then a Realforce wouldn't be for you.


----------



## csm725

Y u no ask csm?


----------



## koven

crappy pic of my WASD keyboard w/ browns

amazing build quality/customization options, i picked it up from their office in Milpitas CA, while i was there, i played with a Majestouch-2 and the difference in quality was quite noticeable

i had a black widow shortly and this thing makes the razer look/feel silly



matches my PC quite nicely!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven*
> 
> while i was there, i played with a Majestouch-2 and the difference in quality was quite noticeable


in what way?


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Since he opened by commending the build quality, I think he meant that there was a noticeably higher quality in the WASD board.

I think that's interesting since they supposedly both use Costar as an OEM.


----------



## azianai

K my dad came home from Taiwan and brought me some goodies!

Here's the new red faceplate on my Filco, and i got my Filco wrist rest too
And I need some new keys for my CM Quickfire (my travel keyboard) with the short rest as well.





FYI incase anyone wants to see an opened filco:


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> K my dad came home from Taiwan and brought me some goodies!
> Here's the new red faceplate on my Filco, and i got my Filco wrist rest too
> And I need some new keys for my CM Quickfire (my travel keyboard) with the short rest as well.


That white on red is so sick. I'm so jealous


----------



## jammo2k5

So i'v been using my filco cherry browns for 2 days now... have to say its the best money I've ever spent for my PC i absolutely love it cant believe i didn't buy one sooner than this.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> So i'v been using my filco cherry browns for 2 days now... have to say its the best money I've ever spent for my PC i absolutely love it cant believe i didn't buy one sooner than this.


I agree after dumping money into my pc for things that I didn't even notice once they were in. Keyboard really changes the experience.


----------



## MsNikita

May I join this club???

I recently trashed my Logitech keyboard cause my new replacement was just soo awesome, why didn't I buy one sooner??








Finally the stupid windows key doesn't annoy me whilst i'm in game...


----------



## TomiKazi

I got my Majestouch 2 click action two days ago, so I want to join the club








Pictures hmm, well they aren't of high quality.






Yes, that is a Disney mouse-pad.


----------



## llama16

Click action, are that the blues?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Click action, are that the blues?


Yep. Click is blue, tactile is brown, linear is black.

Man, I miss my blues


----------



## llama16

Yeah I've got the browns since a couple of weeks and love them But I'm already looking to trie out blues as well


----------



## TomiKazi

I was doubting between getting the browns or the blues. Blue switches were the only one I could test, on a Black Widow board, and it felt and sounded so good. I'm not gaming better (didn't expect to, certainly not on blues







), even typing isn't really better, but the experience is worth it all







.
(although my old dell board really doesn't fit in the bad quality stories of rubber-domes. It has seen 10 years of heavy use, all keys still as readable as they were 10 years ago, without any wear (except for one of those leg thingies, I 'accidentally' smashed it after which I decided flat mode was instantly better))


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> in what way?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Since he opened by commending the build quality, I think he meant that there was a noticeably higher quality in the WASD board.
> I think that's interesting since they supposedly both use Costar as an OEM.


the case on the wasd was more solid, it had more weight and a better finish.. the majestouch2 had a cheap plastic feel compared to it... the keycaps looked & felt nicer as well, especially the spacebar/backspace

kind of funny considering the majestouch 2 costs a bit more


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> in what way?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Since he opened by commending the build quality, I think he meant that there was a noticeably higher quality in the WASD board.
> I think that's interesting since they supposedly both use Costar as an OEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the case on the wasd was more solid, it had more weight and a better finish.. the majestouch2 had a cheap plastic feel compared to it... the keycaps looked & felt nicer as well, especially the spacebar/backspace
> 
> kind of funny considering the majestouch 2 costs a bit more
Click to expand...

Hmmm never heard anyone say that before. I have one of each here and I definitely don't see anything cheap about the filco. The WASD has a little too much plastic on the case for me. I do love it though they are both great boards. I find it kind of ironic that a guy that works at WASD is uding a filco


----------



## azianai

are we all crashing GH? lol


----------



## shawnoen

He can't even get in to post them for sale so I don't see the point F5'ing the site to death...


----------



## azianai

but you know and i know (im guilty) we're F5'ing the thing to death haha
actually im doing it once every 2-3 mins lol


----------



## shawnoen

He said that if he can't get into the site at 6pm he wasn't going to bother...


----------



## azianai

he said he was gonna try, but if he couldn't get in around 7 then he wasn't gonna try and postpone it for a week
watever i give it till 7:15 lol
*edit*
ok im done
btw the irony being GH was up up until 6:45ish lol


----------



## lightsout

Wow is that seriously why. Lol I guess I'm guilty too I had set an alarm on my phone







Don't really care about the skull too much but figured I could trade it for something cool. Heres a pic of my quickfire with the new dyesub caps that just came in. From the group buy. Lighting is not that good but you get the idea.


----------



## waar

that looks beautiful lightsout.

as much as i respect clickclack's work and think he does an AMAZING job with his skulls.

it's rather sad to see how desperate some people are over those keycaps. it is really not that serious.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hmmm never heard anyone say that before. I have one of each here and I definitely don't see anything cheap about the filco. The WASD has a little too much plastic on the case for me. I do love it though they are both great boards. I find it kind of ironic that a guy that works at WASD is uding a filco


I think they are both quality boards. I would think they would feel similar since they are both Costar keyboards. I do agree that WASD has too much plastic.... TK2Many.









j/k... but that is one reason why I didn't buy a WASD.... but it was my second choice when I was looking into mechs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> that looks beautiful lightsout.
> 
> as much as i respect clickclack's work and think he does an AMAZING job with his skulls.
> 
> it's rather sad to see how desperate some people are over those keycaps. it is really not that serious.


Thanks man. I agree about the click clacks. I figured I could snag one to trade. But some people or weird about them. I'm just not paying 50 bucks for one cap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hmmm never heard anyone say that before. I have one of each here and I definitely don't see anything cheap about the filco. The WASD has a little too much plastic on the case for me. I do love it though they are both great boards. I find it kind of ironic that a guy that works at WASD is uding a filco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both quality boards. I would think they would feel similar since they are both Costar keyboards. I do agree that WASD has too much plastic.... TK2Many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k... but that is one reason why I didn't buy a WASD.... but it was my second choice when I was looking into mechs.
Click to expand...

I agree with this too. They are equally awesome. I bought the WASD thinking I needed a full layout. But now its TKL fo life!!!


----------



## shawnoen

I think its B.S. that some people seem to be able to get a whole keyboard full of ClickClack caps and others (like me) can't even get a single one and have to pay $100 or more to get one.

Whoever is making the ClickClack caps needs to compile a list and not sell to ANYONE that already has them until others wishing to purchase have a chance.

Otherwise what will end up happening is someone in China is going to copy and mass produce them.

There is demand and it will be met one way or another....


----------



## waar

don't worry, it has already happened.

and it's too much work for clickclack to be worried about who has bought and who hasn't. it's a dog eat dog world when it comes to clickclacks.

EK had a couple red/blue/black up on their site for a long time and nobody bought them, then all of a sudden everybody wants a clickclack and stuff sells within seconds.

anyway, got some black engraved PBT keycaps today.










also added some teal and green WASD i got from the SP grab bags.


----------



## lightsout

waar that looks nice. Question about the poker. I got one coming from canada. Do you use the function keys or whatever they are called? If you do you must have them memorized when adding different caps.

I want to put some different caps on it but I'm concerned with the small layout I will need to use the function keys.


----------



## waar

yeah, i have them memorized for the ones i use.

volume up/down, expose, show desktop, dashboard (i use the poker on my mac)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah, i have them memorized for the ones i use.
> 
> volume up/down, expose, show desktop, dashboard (i use the poker on my mac)


I think the main thing I will use is the arrows. I wish I could make it wireless and use it on my htpc. That would be sick. I may run a usb cable behind the couch and keep it on my side table.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow is that seriously why. Lol I guess I'm guilty too I had set an alarm on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care about the skull too much but figured I could trade it for something cool. Heres a pic of my quickfire with the new dyesub caps that just came in. From the group buy. Lighting is not that good but you get the idea.


i agree, i was going for the trade value

unless he was offering a Vader key, then all bets were off and im keeping that sucka lol

Sexy keys man, im still tryin to figure out what I should put on mine.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow is that seriously why. Lol I guess I'm guilty too I had set an alarm on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care about the skull too much but figured I could trade it for something cool. Heres a pic of my quickfire with the new dyesub caps that just came in. From the group buy. Lighting is not that good but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree, i was going for the trade value
> 
> unless he was offering a Vader key, then all bets were off and im keeping that sucka lol
> 
> Sexy keys man, im still tryin to figure out what I should put on mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not sure if I want to keep them on this board as the blues are my least favorite.


----------



## waar

blasphemy!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> blasphemy!


Ha I know you love blues. When I type on them for a bit I like them more and more. But when I go back to browns I know where my true love is.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> don't worry, it has already happened.
> and it's too much work for clickclack to be worried about who has bought and who hasn't. it's a dog eat dog world when it comes to clickclacks.
> EK had a couple red/blue/black up on their site for a long time and nobody bought them, then all of a sudden everybody wants a clickclack and stuff sells within seconds.
> anyway, got some black engraved PBT keycaps today.


That's a poker with an aluminum casing right? So amazing. Where did you get it?


----------



## waar

yeah, and i got it through a group buy on geekhack

@lightsout, i might cheat on blues with greens if they feel great


----------



## SalisburySteak

Thank you OCN for the wonderful gift.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah, and i got it through a group buy on geekhack
> 
> @lightsout, i might cheat on blues with greens if they feel great


Ha ha.You should. I'm curious what they feel like. I got a question for you or anyone else about modding switches. TO make ergo clears do I have to start with clears? Or can I take a poker with browns and put clear stems in it. You got me thinking about that talking about the greens. Did you get your hands on the green switches yet?


----------



## waar

I believe it's brown spring with clear stem. And not yet, still have to pay my phantom order and wait for it to ship. Ordered 136 green switches for my poker and Dox and 90 blues for my phantom


----------



## lightsout

When you open the switch you can access the stem and all that right? My assumption here is that I could take the poker with browns. Replace all the stems and have ergo clears? Maybe I should just try to get a couple clear switches and do a couple keys to see if I even like ergo's.


----------



## waar

I personally didn't feel a difference between ergo clears and browns


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I personally didn't feel a difference between ergo clears and browns


For real? Well that sucks. What about clears? Obviously they are stiffer but for me the bump was clearly bigger. Maybe the spring plays into that though.

Heres some better pics then the one I had up earlier.

Last pic is SP doubleshot vs. a black and white pbt vs. dyesub pbt.


----------



## Huff

I really like how those keys look with your gray CM Storm.


----------



## exousia

I'd like to join the club with my Matias Tactile Pro 3 [Alps mechanical] keyboard.







-Cheers


----------



## magna224

^Nice, one of the less common ones.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> I'd like to join the club with my Matias Tactile Pro 3 [Alps mechanical] keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> -Cheers


Sexy:thumb:


----------



## drizek

Has anyone modded one of those translucent Apple keyboards to be mechanical?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizek*
> 
> Has anyone modded one of those translucent Apple keyboards to be mechanical?


Hmm.. I don't believe I've seen one yet but I could be wrong. Anyway, spreadsheet updated!


----------



## SalisburySteak

I want to be in too.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> I want to be in too.


Sure. Did you post a picture in this thread? Please let me know so I can add you.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Sure. Did you post a picture in this thread? Please let me know so I can add you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> 
> Thank you OCN for the wonderful gift.


It was that one. I was one of the 50 people who won it from OCN. I got them with black keys (first experience with a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## reaper~

^ Done & congrats!


----------



## magna224

I'm probably going to be selling some mechanicals. I have about 15 right now, I think. I haven't had an update for a while so I'll post for one after they are sold.


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I'm probably going to be selling some mechanicals. I have about 15 right now, I think. I haven't had an update for a while so I'll post for one after they are sold.


Are you going to be selling them on OCN?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Hmm.. I don't believe I've seen one yet but I could be wrong. Anyway, spreadsheet updated!


reaper, update my CM Storm Quickfire to my profile! lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

After winning one of the OCN Ducky 1008 keyboards, I have found one major drawback with all mechanical keyboards - it makes it bloody hell to use any PC using a cheap board. Never noticed any issues until this new keyboard, so I blame it. Now I hate using my netbook, the computers at school, my two other rigs...awesome, thanks a lot OCN.

Obviously kidding, well, sort of, I do love this Ducky is really what I meant to say. Thanks again OCN.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> reaper, update my CM Storm Quickfire to my profile! lol


Done.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> After winning one of the OCN Ducky 1008 keyboards, I have found one major drawback with all mechanical keyboards - it makes it bloody hell to use any PC using a cheap board. Never noticed any issues until this new keyboard, so I blame it. Now I hate using my netbook, the computers at school, my two other rigs...awesome, thanks a lot OCN.
> Obviously kidding, well, sort of, I do love this Ducky is really what I meant to say. Thanks again OCN.


Agreed, I hate using my school's crappy ibm keyboards now.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Are you going to be selling them on OCN?


Yes I will. Some of them are in pieces right now but hopefully I can get everything back together and take some pictures today.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Yes I will. Some of them are in pieces right now but hopefully I can get everything back together and take some pictures today.


*gets wallet ready*


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Yes I will. Some of them are in pieces right now but hopefully I can get everything back together and take some pictures today.


If you're selling a KBC poker and don't mind shipping to the UK I call dibs.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Yes I will. Some of them are in pieces right now but hopefully I can get everything back together and take some pictures today.


Tax return filed.

I'm ready!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Agreed, I hate using my school's crappy ibm keyboards now.


I can't use any keyboard. Although, I actually find it nice to use my laptop's scissor switch keyboard since it for some reason has a small resemblance to my mechanical.


----------



## Weasel555

Lately I have been thinking about ordering a new set of keycaps for my Rosewill RK9000. (the keys have become quite dirty, and the whole keyboard could benefit from a cleaning, but why not customize while I am taking the board apart right?)

I looked at www.WASDkeyboards.com anyone know any other keycap manufacturers? I would like to do some comparison shopping







Also what Im looking for in a key cap is laser etched as opposed to the laser printed that comes on my keys, and an included key cap puller would be nice for any recommendations.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The WASD keycaps do shine up pretty quickly so just keep that in mind.


----------



## waar

Get kbc Pbt keycaps. They will last a lot longer.


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Get kbc Pbt keycaps. They will last a lot longer.


Do they have a website? Googling now.


----------



## azianai

qtan's website has them for around $50ish

Btw Waar, should i get the Metal Zinc Keys? the dude at GH is selling them at a pretty penny, but they look sooo coool


----------



## waar

Nope, but you can get them from here;

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/

Highly trusted seller.

@azi, I'm waiting for the second round to start since I want blanks instead of ones with print.

Price is pretty high tho, I still need to pay for my phantom keyboard lol. I also have like 100+ novelty keycaps coming in. And a "candy paint" set too.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Nope, but you can get them from here;
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> Highly trusted seller.
> @azi, I'm waiting for the second round to start since I want blanks instead of ones with print.
> Price is pretty high tho, I still need to pay for my phantom keyboard lol. I also have like 100+ novelty keycaps coming in. And a "candy paint" set too.


trade you a filco TKL for some of yoru caps =) bwahaha
im still debating whether to keep one the Filco TKL or just keep the CM Storm.


----------



## waar

Both of them of course! The more the merrier.


----------



## Raedyn

Please add me. I recently purchased a Leopold FC200RT with Cherry MX reds. I replaced the "wasd" cluster and "ESC" key with key caps from WASD Keyboards and I added the 50A o-rings.

Thanks!


----------



## carajean

Ok finally got a shot of my new CS Storm quickfire


----------



## csm725

What mouse pad is that?


----------



## Elvandar

Looks like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088


----------



## csm725

Thanks a lot.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Both of them of course! The more the merrier.


i wouldn't know what to do with all these keyboards lol.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedyn*
> Please add me. I recently purchased a Leopold FC200RT with Cherry MX reds. I replaced the "wasd" cluster and "ESC" key with key caps from WASD Keyboards and I added the 50A o-rings.
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> Ok finally got a shot of my new CS Storm quickfire


Both of you are added!


----------



## llama16

pictures and everything (few pages back) and not yet added myself, come on man!


----------



## ChaosAD

My first mech keyboard has been ordered. Birthday gift from my sister! I hope it will be here next week, i have to admit im anxious to test it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> My first mech keyboard has been ordered. Birthday gift from my sister! I hope it will be here next week, i have to admit im anxious to test it.


Well what did you get?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> pictures and everything (few pages back) and not yet added myself, come on man!


Hmm.. sorry I don't know how I missed that. Anyway, now you're added.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Hmm.. sorry I don't know how I missed that. Anyway, now you're added.


Tut tut.


----------



## Snerp

My black and yellow Filco Majestouch2 with MX Cherry Browns. Just got it yesterday. So far so good. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I think it has the potential of being my last keyboard. Sucker is built like a battle axe.


----------



## lightsout

Go Steelers! Wait I hate the Steelers. Nice board.

Go Bolts


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Go Steelers! Wait I hate the Steelers. Nice board.
> Go *Niners*


Typo...


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> My black and yellow Filco Majestouch2 with MX Cherry Browns. Just got it yesterday. So far so good. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I think it has the potential of being *my last keyboard*. Sucker is built like a battle axe.


Im sure you'll end up modding it and getting more keyboards to try different switches.

Remember, mechanical keyboards are like pokemon, once you get one, you wanna catch'em all.

Anyway, congratz for the keyboard, I have a Majestouch with browns and its rock solid!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Go Steelers! Wait I hate the Steelers. Nice board.
> Go *Niners*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typo...
Click to expand...

Nice, you got me there. You guys were good this year. We suck


----------



## csm725

If Williams didn't go all Butterfingers on us, we'd have been in the Bowl, and I reckon we'd have clinched it too.


----------



## lightsout

We'll see if you guys continue next year or drop back down.


----------



## csm725

I think we'll be in the 10-6 11-5 range...


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Go Bolts


I've lived to long in San Diego to invest my emotions in SD pro teams. The exciting team right now in San Diego is the SDSU Aztecs men's basketball team... which is where I graduated... and currently employed. Going to the games are very exciting, but tickets are hard to get lately. Now an Aztec themed keyboard would look pretty good...









As for pro football, I was pulling for the niners. I'm not a niners fan, but I am a fan of Jim Harbaugh.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters*
> 
> Im sure you'll end up modding it and getting more keyboards to try different switches.
> Remember, mechanical keyboards are like pokemon, once you get one, you wanna catch'em all.
> Anyway, congratz for the keyboard, I have a Majestouch with browns and its rock solid!


I've heard that they are addictive.

I'll be starting a new job soon. Once I get a few bucks saved up, I was considering buying a few of the more popular boards and running an ONC trial service. Pay for insured shipping both ways (slow shipping is cheap) and kick down a deposit. Maybe buy a black, red, brown, and blue. That way someone could figure out exactly what they wanted without taking the $100-180 leap. Would be a fun way to get people on the mechanical keyboard wagon.

Of course there would have to be minimum requirements to protect myself from scammers and I would probably require the deposit be cash in my hand before I ship, but I think it could be pretty cool.


----------



## lightsout

I hear that. I grew up is Escondido. Always been a Padres and Chargers fan. And both teams never fail to let you down. I hear the Aztecs are the hot ticket down there right now.


----------



## waar

haven't contributed to this in awhile!

Got this bad boy in today.

It's HUGE compared to my other keyboards.

First, the box.









Some software, spec/start up sheet, and a sort of rolodex type thing for the PF keys for different layers









and now, the keyboard. like i said.. pretty damn big.









it makes my tkl look tiny lol









and just dwarfs my little poker haha.









now i just need a AT -> PS2 adapter so i can use it!


----------



## Snerp

Wow! That's a big board!


----------



## magna224

Ohh, thats a sexy one. I am jealous.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well what did you get?


Ducky Shine Blue Led with MX Reds. I ll make sure to post some photos of the keyboards paired with my new aktimates and new PLS 27" monitor, although im sure you all know how it looks


----------



## csm725

Pics. I want to see how that board looks.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> haven't contributed to this in awhile!
> Got this bad boy in today.
> It's HUGE compared to my other keyboards.
> First, the box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some software, spec/start up sheet, and a sort of rolodex type thing for the PF keys for different layers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, the keyboard. like i said.. pretty damn big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes my tkl look tiny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just dwarfs my little poker haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need a AT -> PS2 adapter so i can use it!


I love that floppy disk


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I love that floppy disk


Whats that?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Whats that?


Are you asking what was on it, or "What is a floppy disk?" If you are asking the later i am ashamed of you...though i guess those days are long past....i still look at back then as the good old days. I don't even think there were non-mechanical keyboards then. Plus back then people didn't complain about things being a "Console-Port" or having bad graphics when it still looks great (Unreal 3 engine for example. Everyone says its an ugly engine, but it is one of my favs since it is so easy to run for how good it looks. Plus their UDK is free and is very advanced) If you wanted to know what was good back then you bought magazines that would have reviews and such, with CDs in them that contained the latest drivers and game demos.


----------



## waar

Yeah I lol'd when I saw the floppy disks haha


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> it makes my tkl look tiny lol


Which board is this? It looks awesome


----------



## erayser

I bet I can still find some old 5.25 floppy disks laying around in my mom's garage... and maybe an old cassette tape drive. if she didn't clean things out. I still have a USB floppy 3.5 drive at home... just in case.


----------



## Crunkles

Hey guys,

Figured I'd post while I'm at work. I have the Ducky Shine OCN version with MX Blacks, a HHKB Pro 2 White and a very old IBM mech keyboard lol. Will post pics when I remember


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Which board is this? It looks awesome


DK Saver from OTD


----------



## EpicPie

Got the CM QuickFire mx blue's at work today for $70 dollhairs.


----------



## lightsout

Good idea to ditch that eye soar it replaced


----------



## csm725

That eyesore still remains in the form of a numpad


----------



## lightsout

Yah I saw that. Not a bad idea.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Are you asking what was on it, or "What is a floppy disk?" If you are asking the later i am ashamed of you...though i guess those days are long past....i still look at back then as the good old days. I don't even think there were non-mechanical keyboards then. Plus back then people didn't complain about things being a "Console-Port" or having bad graphics when it still looks great (Unreal 3 engine for example. Everyone says its an ugly engine, but it is one of my favs since it is so easy to run for how good it looks. Plus their UDK is free and is very advanced) If you wanted to know what was good back then you bought magazines that would have reviews and such, with CDs in them that contained the latest drivers and game demos.


I was just joking









I'm 23 and I remember using a floppy disk once or twice in my time


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> I was just joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 23 and I remember using a floppy disk once or twice in my time


I am older and even remember using a 8 inch floppy a couple of times.....


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> I am older and even remember using a 8 inch floppy a couple of times.....


I'm 18 and use a floppy drive on a daily basis


----------



## godofdeath

i want 104uw from realforceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

where to getzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz stupid EK


----------



## lightsout

My poker with browns came in today. Not sure if its for me or not. Kind of cool though. Getting used to it. I'm thinking 4 keyboards is too many for me. Probably be selling one soon.


----------



## Doober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My poker with browns came in today. Not sure if its for me or not. Kind of cool though. Getting used to it. I'm thinking 4 keyboards is too many for me. Probably be selling one soon.


Whaaat lol i should take a mech keyboard group shot. I have 2 mx brown, 1 mx red, 1 white click alps, 1not click white alps, 1 black alps, 1 ibm bs, and a white alps clicky numpad

I just realised i spent about $225 on keyboards :-( but i have a good variety 

- doober

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

$225 for all those? Thats like the price of two boards. Its cool having them but when they just sit in the box it seems kind of pointless. Actually the real reason is I am out of money and want to buy some keycaps









This poker is really growing on me and it seems the CM Storms with blues are not selling for much right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My poker with browns came in today. Not sure if its for me or not. Kind of cool though. Getting used to it. I'm thinking 4 keyboards is too many for me. Probably be selling one soon.
> 
> Whaaat lol i should take a mech keyboard group shot. I have 2 mx brown, 1 mx red, 1 white click alps, 1not click white alps, 1 black alps, 1 ibm bs, and a white alps clicky numpad
> 
> I just realised i spent about $225 on keyboards :-( but i have a good variety
> 
> - doober
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Phillychuck

My Thermaltake Meka G1 is going back, lettering is wearing off the A button after 15 days. Ordered a Corsair K60 because it felt OK to me in Microcenter, I'm a little girly man and the Reds feel better then the Blacks. Also has the laser etched keys?

I know the K60 isn't full mech, but otherwise I hope I'm happy with it.. Amazon hates me for sure.

Side note: Damn you OCN for making me want one of these keyboards... Before that OCN Ducky contest I was happy with the totally horrible $10 Logitech!!!!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> $225 for all those? Thats like the price of two boards. Its cool having them but when they just sit in the box it seems kind of pointless. Actually the real reason is I am out of money and want to buy some keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This poker is really growing on me and it seems the CM Storms with blues are not selling for much right now.


<3 my poker


----------



## qisoed

Hello all, I want to join too I got 2 mechanical keyboard, well considered the 1 is a hybrid...lol...(sorry for the bac pict I'm only using phone cam)

1. Steel Series 6GV2



2. Topre Real Force 104UB (this one is money sucker







)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qisoed*
> 
> Hello all, I want to join too I got 2 mechanical keyboard, well considered the 1 is a hybrid...lol...(sorry for the bac pict I'm only using phone cam)
> 1. Steel Series 6GV2
> 
> 2. Topre Real Force 104UB (this one is money sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


how you get the 104ub?????????????

I WANTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the CM QuickFire mx blue's at work today for $70 dollhairs.


Hey let me know if in a week ish your keys start to wear. Im trying to see if my keys wearing are a isolated case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> $225 for all those? Thats like the price of two boards. Its cool having them but when they just sit in the box it seems kind of pointless. Actually the real reason is I am out of money and want to buy some keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This poker is really growing on me and it seems the CM Storms with blues are not selling for much right now.
> 
> 
> 
> <3 my poker
Click to expand...

Yah I'm going to be keeping it. Thing is so small I laughed at first when I pulled it out (thats what she said)


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I'm going to be keeping it. Thing is so small I laughed at first when I pulled it out (thats what she said)


you know it's bad when you laugh at yourself pulling it out


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Hey let me know if in a week ish your keys start to wear. Im trying to see if my keys wearing are a isolated case.


How do you mean wear? If you mean "turned shiny" that's totally normal. My factory Das ones and the red ones I ordered from Wasdkeyboards both turned shiny within a couple days (my more frequently used keys)


----------



## waar

he means the legends wearing off


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> he means the legends wearing off


What he said. No shiny happens in time usually not in a week but it does. I mean the printed letters on the keys them self wearing off.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I'm going to be keeping it. Thing is so small I laughed at first when I pulled it out (thats what she said)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it's bad when you laugh at yourself pulling it out
Click to expand...

I had to throw that in there because it was too perfect. Diggin the poker though. I see how this thing would be sick with an aluminum case.Probably really strengthens it up.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had to throw that in there because it was too perfect. *Diggin the poker though*. I see how this thing would be sick with an aluminum case.Probably really strengthens it up.


That's what she said.









With all the keyboards you bought lately, I was thinking of collecting different boards too. I want to collect keyboards with mx browns and mx reds, but then again... instead getting 2 keyboards with different switches, I keep thinking if I should get a topre keyboard. It's easy to love a $150 keyboard... no matter what switch you have. But has their been anyone who bought a $300+ topre keyboard, and absolutley hated it?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had to throw that in there because it was too perfect. *Diggin the poker though*. I see how this thing would be sick with an aluminum case.Probably really strengthens it up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the keyboards you bought lately, I was thinking of collecting different boards too. I want to collect keyboards with mx browns and mx reds, but then again... instead getting 2 keyboards with different switches, I keep thinking if I should get a topre keyboard. It's easy to love a $150 keyboard... no matter what switch you have. But has their been anyone who bought a $300+ topre keyboard, and absolutley hated it?
Click to expand...

Yah I know. They are so tempting but thats a lot of cash. I really need to type on one first before I put up the cash. I like the HHKB. Those things are sweet. Maybe one day. I try not to look at or read much about those because I don't want to start telling myself I "need" one of them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the keyboards you bought lately, I was thinking of collecting different boards too. I want to collect keyboards with mx browns and mx reds, but then again... instead getting 2 keyboards with different switches, I keep thinking if I should get a topre keyboard. It's easy to love a $150 keyboard... no matter what switch you have. But has their been anyone who bought a $300+ topre keyboard, and absolutley hated it?


People have, but I would say a lot more like them then not.

How many of them just force themselves to like it because they spent so much is hard to say though, especially trying to judge over the internet lol


----------



## reaper~

^ I love mine at first keystroke (RF 87UB 55g uniform weight).


----------



## jil_jil32

Heheh


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## jil_jil32

Thx reaper~


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> Thx reaper~


You're welcome.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ I love mine at first keystroke (RF 87UB 55g uniform weight).


I like mine so much that I've almost completely lost interest in cherry keyboards


----------



## jil_jil32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> You're welcome.


Thx again, but have to say mine is 87U hohoh


----------



## reaper~

Fixed! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the keyboards you bought lately, I was thinking of collecting different boards too. I want to collect keyboards with mx browns and mx reds, but then again... instead getting 2 keyboards with different switches, I keep thinking if I should get a topre keyboard. It's easy to love a $150 keyboard... no matter what switch you have. But has their been anyone who bought a $300+ topre keyboard, and absolutley hated it?


i didn't HATE my topre.. but i didn't fall madly in love with it like some people have. nor will i go out of my way to purchase one.

if i came across a good deal, i'd get one. but i doubt it would be my main board as i like mx blues better.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the keyboards you bought lately, I was thinking of collecting different boards too. I want to collect keyboards with mx browns and mx reds, but then again... instead getting 2 keyboards with different switches, I keep thinking if I should get a topre keyboard. It's easy to love a $150 keyboard... no matter what switch you have. But has their been anyone who bought a $300+ topre keyboard, and absolutley hated it?
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't HATE my topre.. but i didn't fall madly in love with it like some people have. nor will i go out of my way to purchase one.
> 
> if i came across a good deal, i'd get one. but i doubt it would be my main board as i like mx blues better.
Click to expand...

I thought you were scraping together funds for a HHKB?


----------



## erayser

I guess I'll have to take a chance and pick up a topre then. If I don't like it , I can real*force* myself to like it because of the price.


----------



## waar

that's rape! i mean, it's not a bad board. it's fun to type on.. but i just personally didn't have that love connection most people have. and when i used it, i longed to go back to my mx blues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought you were scraping together funds for a HHKB?


i just say to mess with tsangan =p


----------



## erayser

That's what I'm afraid of. I really like my mx blues, but this thread is making me addicted to keyboards. Looking at the keyboards in this thread makes me want to buy more.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> that's rape! i mean, it's not a bad board. it's fun to type on.. but i just personally didn't have that love connection most people have. and when i used it, i longed to go back to my mx blues.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought you were scraping together funds for a HHKB?
> 
> 
> 
> i just say to mess with tsangan =p
Click to expand...

Ah I see.


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## waar

best thing about that picture is the strategically placed SNES controller


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> best thing about that picture is the strategically placed NES controller


SNES!


----------



## waar

ULTRA FAIL

btw Eagle, I take it that's a USB version? or is it connected to an actual SNES? i want an SNES


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ULTRA FAIL
> btw Eagle, I take it that's a USB version? or is it connected to an actual SNES? i want an SNES


USB ^_^ since my snes is dead.


----------



## reaper~

^ You're added so spreadsheet is updated up to this point.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ULTRA FAIL
> btw Eagle, I take it that's a USB version? or is it connected to an actual SNES? i want an SNES


http://www.amazon.com/Hyperkin-SUPABOY-Portable-Console-Super-NES/dp/B005GSRPG8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329083276&sr=8-1

Here's a portable Super Nintendo. You can also plug it into a TV and plug in controllers so it's like a regular console.

My buddy just got one and he won't shut up about it.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ You're added so spreadsheet is updated up to this point.


Those are browns silly, Wouldn't have Asian lettering on it if it were mx blues ;p


----------



## waar

huh? maybe u bought it from somebody who got it from pchome?


----------



## Eagle1337

I got my Quick Fire Rapid from Pchome.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Those are browns silly, Wouldn't have Asian lettering on it if it were mx blues ;p


Sorry, didn't see those Chinese characters on it... must be getting old.







Anywho, fixed!


----------



## qisoed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> how you get the 104ub?????????????
> I WANTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I got it from the reseller in my country. they didn't bring much since ppl will says it is over priced









and thx reaper for adding me in ^^


----------



## BradleyKZN

Add me in, been seeing a whole bunch of these lying around in the building I work in (for 3 years), didnt know they were so useful







can have 50 of them in a week









Do you get a converter from those large connectors to PS2 or USB, or will I be able to mod it somehow?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Add me to the list.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Add me in, been seeing a whole bunch of these lying around in the building I work in (for 3 years), didnt know they were so useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can have 50 of them in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get a converter from those large connectors to PS2 or USB, or will I be able to mod it somehow?


Those are either AT or XT. They are most likely AT, you can get an AT to PS/2 adapter cheap online. XT would require a new controller. Go get some of them! They sounds awesome just from the fact they are AT/XT.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Add me in, been seeing a whole bunch of these lying around in the building I work in (for 3 years), didnt know they were so useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can have 50 of them in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get a converter from those large connectors to PS2 or USB, or will I be able to mod it somehow?


Well what are they? Model M's? Post some pics share the love!


----------



## magna224

I'm going to guess something cherry. A G80-1000,3000 perhaps?


----------



## lightsout

Oh dang hes in south africa.


----------



## rubicsphere

Add me to the list. WASD keyboards is out of row 2 whites and they forgot to include my red WASD keys so it's not finished but so far this is what I got


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> Add me to the list.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> Add me to the list.


Both of you are added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> Add me in


You need to post some pic of your board(s) first.


----------



## Awful

Why do my sig not work









/sad face


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Why do my sig not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sad face


When they changed the forum software for OCN, they broke a bunch of things for signatures. You might be missing a bracket or a slash or the commands just aren't updated to the new format.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hyperkin-SUPABOY-Portable-Console-Super-NES/dp/B005GSRPG8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329083276&sr=8-1
> Here's a portable Super Nintendo. You can also plug it into a TV and plug in controllers so it's like a regular console.
> My buddy just got one and he won't shut up about it.


as cool as that is, i can do the same thing on my phone lol
and plug it to my TV by HDMI.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> as cool as that is, i can do the same thing on my phone lol
> and plug it to my TV by HDMI.


You can use legally acquired NES cartridges on your phone too right?


----------



## Eagle1337

I must be really unlucky with stabilizers, I've had to grease my backspace, both shifts and my space bar..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You can use legally acquired NES cartridges on your phone too right?


With the right tools you can ;p


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Why do my sig not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sad face


Here's the code I have for my sig. Use it or modify it if you like.

*Proud Member of the OCN* *Mechanical Keyboad Club*!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> as cool as that is, i can do the same thing on my phone lol
> and plug it to my TV by HDMI.


I'd never use it myself. I've got a DSi setup for "homebrew" games









The one nice thing about the supaboy is it actually uses the SNES carts, which looks ridiculous and badass at the same time. It's like the Lindsey Lohan sunglasses for nerds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> It's like the Lindsey Lohan sunglasses for nerds.


lmao


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> Here's the code I have for my sig. Use it or modify it if you like.
> *Proud Member of the OCN* *Mechanical Keyboad Club*!
> I'd never use it myself. I've got a DSi setup for "homebrew" games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one nice thing about the supaboy is it actually uses the SNES carts, which looks ridiculous and badass at the same time. It's like the Lindsey Lohan sunglasses for nerds.


Thanks man


----------



## ChaosAD

Just recieved my ducky Shine at work. First of all i have to admit the great service from qtan. Super fast email response and shipping. I cant use it here, but i couldnt resist and opened the box. There is no comparison in terms of quality with my previous logitechs keyboards. Its super heavy but i like it. I pressed all the keys and i was like W T F this is amazing. Now i really look forward to type and game with this. Overall i am super happy with it at fisrt glance.


----------



## ChaosAD

I managed to get a quick photo, so add me to the list


----------



## valleydaz

I'd also like to join, here is my SteelSeries 6G v2;


----------



## reaper~

Welcome to the club, both of you.


----------



## valleydaz

Thanks


----------



## jil_jil32

1 more pic with PnS


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> nice G3.


hah, thanks.... has served me well for ages! but it is coming to that time where i need a new one


----------



## Phillychuck

Hello again, could you swap my membership to the K60, even tho I'm not a pure blood?


----------



## waar

MUDBLOOD!

sorry, been watching harry potter lately lol


----------



## waar

another board to add to the list.

feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## lightsout

^^^So how many you got total?


----------



## waar

i actually took a family pic the other day

my humble collection:


----------



## lightsout

Wow you got some sweet looking boards there. Very nice!

I see you like light cases.


----------



## waar

yeah black boards are boring imo.

unless you have a good keycap set to compliment it.


----------



## Doober

ya edit I have 8 boards the 8th I forgot about is a Space Invader switch NMB

also here is the breakdown in order of acquisition

Alps w/ white, Goodwill $3.75
Compaq w/ browns, ebay $25
IBM Model M Silver Label, ebay $20
PLU ML87 White w/ browns, bought through tabao before they were everywhere for like $100
Siig Minitouch, ebay $30
NMB, resale shop $1
Wang w/ blacks, ebay $30 or so
Rosewill w/ reds, newegg during sale I think $75

and last a white clicky alps numpad, ebay $15

sorry re added up like $300, but it is not like I spent that all at once oh and my mum uses the Compaq at work, my uncle uses the Alps, my parents use the NMB, and I primarily use the Rosewill (love the reds) and SIIG for my 2nd comp since it takes up hardly any desk space

I am also suprised to see the mechanical movement this strong still lol, I bought half of those in 2010, with the NMB and Siig in spring 2011 and just the rosewill this past fall


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list.


Thanks, i now soooooooo want one of those








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Those are either AT or XT. They are most likely AT, you can get an AT to PS/2 adapter cheap online. XT would require a new controller. Go get some of them! They sounds awesome just from the fact they are AT/XT.


What keyboard names and models should I look out for, I found several, but still looking for either IBM or Dell. What else is there?


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> What keyboard names and models should I look out for, I found several, but still looking for either IBM or Dell. What else is there?


Focus keyboards are pretty common. They usually say a number such as "2001" or "5001" in the top left corner. Brands such as NMB, Cherry, WYSE, apple keyboards( M0116,M0115,M3501), Chicony, Monterey. Thats a pretty good list of somewhat common vintage mechanicals and I'm sure others will add more.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Focus keyboards are pretty common. They usually say a number such as "2001" or "5001" in the top left corner. Brands such as NMB, Cherry, WYSE, apple keyboards( M0116,M0115,M3501), Chicony, Monterey. Thats a pretty good list of somewhat common vintage mechanicals and I'm sure others will add more.


Thank you kindly, just saw your F/S thread, and recognised the focus immediately, used one to play pacman, supaplex and F1 many moons ago


----------



## BradleyKZN

Look what I found, calculator and all













There's going to be many modding hours









Add me please

EDIT: Found 3x Acer 6311's, do those count as mechanical switches? (They are PS/2 as well







)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah black boards are boring imo.
> 
> unless you have a good keycap set to compliment it.


I tend to agree. I was going to try and trade my black filco case for a black one.


----------



## magna224

That one is a pretty rare version. Do you mind taking off a cap? Be careful not to damage the switch, keycaps tend to be difficult to take off ALPS. I kind of have a thing for the focus and I have never been able to see what switches that one has. It probably has complicated white switches, but they look to me like there's a good chance it can have blue.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I tend to agree. I was going to try and trade my black filco case for a black one.


I take it you meant black for white?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Add me and my newly unboxed Das Professional Silent!


----------



## azianai

got my triforce & Toss keycap today


----------



## lilraver018

May i join the club?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1178063/review-razer-black-widow-stealth-edition/0_100

Pictures are on my thread posting.


----------



## NguyenAdam

My board needs some matching... Might get rid of some keys.


----------



## theamdman

who knows where i can get wasd caps for Alps?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I tend to agree. I was going to try and trade my black filco case for a black one.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you meant black for white?
Click to expand...

Duh my bad. Got someone interested in a trade but I'm not sure about the "white" if the filco. What are those white tkl's towards the top of your pic?filco?Leo?


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> That one is a pretty rare version. Do you mind taking off a cap? Be careful not to damage the switch, keycaps tend to be difficult to take off ALPS. I kind of have a thing for the focus and I have never been able to see what switches that one has. It probably has complicated white switches, but they look to me like there's a good chance it can have blue.


You are correct on the complicated white alps. Took it off yesterday.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Duh my bad. Got someone interested in a trade but I'm not sure about the "white" if the filco. What are those white tkl's towards the top of your pic?filco?Leo?


If you mean the one above a white Leopold with some bare switches and below that big Cherry board then that's an IBM SSK.


----------



## waar

like reaper said. one with bare switches is a leo, to the right is a filco


----------



## pfunkmort

I'm in. My Ducky Shine blue with cherry MX browns arrived a couple days ago, and I have to say, it's nice. Now begins the quest to find the perfect handrest. I'd apologize for the desk clutter, but Honey Badger and whatnot.





I have to say, the pictures don't do it justice. It IS possible to leech out the color like that by putting it on a high enough setting, but that picture was taken where the keys are a solid, almost deep, blue.


----------



## Battou62

Add me for Leopold full size with MX Browns.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> like reaper said. one with bare switches is a leo, to the right is a filco


Yes those are the two I meant thanks. Filco looks nice what are those rd.3 caps?


----------



## waar

Yup round 3 set


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i actually took a family pic the other day
> my humble collection:


I am loving that new poker you got. If I was going to go the minimalist route, I'd have to give that one a look.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Yup round 3 set


They look really nice on a white case. Must stay away from rd.4


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They look really nice on a white case. Must stay away from rd.4


$100 for ugly abs keycaps with poor qc, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Raffledoocious

Just ordered a cm storm Quickfire with blues for $65 shipped.

Count me excited.

Deal courtesy of slickdeals.net for those who are interested.
http://slickdeals.net/f/3955204-Cooler-Master-Storm-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-65


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> $100 for ugly abs keycaps with poor qc, it shouldn't be too hard.


i didn't know you were the authority on personal taste.

though i agree on the price part. but that isn't SP's fault. R4 is becoming a huge mess because they are trying to please everybody.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i didn't know you were the authority on personal taste.
> though i agree on the price part. but that isn't SP's fault. R4 is becoming a huge mess because they are trying to please everybody.


I don't think that printing things backwards, or crooked is a matter of taste.

Really how many people like that stupid meta and super keys or the ugly font? I actually do like the round 3 colors. I would consider paying the asking price for quality cherry corp doubleshot clones which is what I think that most people actually want. I think that the price of a rosewill rk-9000 is too much for keycaps of this quality.

I'll take some white lasered pbt kbc keycaps over that signature plastics garbage any day of the week.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i didn't know you were the authority on personal taste.
> though i agree on the price part. but that isn't SP's fault. R4 is becoming a huge mess because they are trying to please everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that printing things backwards, or crooked is a matter of taste.
> 
> Really how many people like that stupid meta and super keys or the ugly font? I actually do like the round 3 colors. I would consider paying the asking price for quality cherry corp doubleshot clones which is what I think that most people actually want. I think that the price of a rosewill rk-9000 is too much for keycaps of this quality.
> 
> I'll take some white lasered pbt kbc keycaps over that signature plastics garbage any day of the week.
Click to expand...

Ripster is that you?

The TKL Spherical set (blue/gray) is $69. Thats the ones I am going for.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I don't think that printing things backwards, or crooked is a matter of taste.
> Really how many people like that stupid meta and super keys or the ugly font? I actually do like the round 3 colors. I would consider paying the asking price for quality cherry corp doubleshot clones which is what I think that most people actually want. I think that the price of a rosewill rk-9000 is too much for keycaps of this quality.
> I'll take some white lasered pbt kbc keycaps over that signature plastics garbage any day of the week.


that's great.

glad i only paid ~40 for my set.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Would you guys recommend the CM storm mechanical or the razer black widow non-ultimate?

P.S. Can I puhleez be added to the list now that I posted pics?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Would you guys recommend the CM storm mechanical or the razer black widow non-ultimate?
> P.S. Can I puhleez be added to the list now that I posted pics?


The CM Storm's build quality is much better than Razer's rebranded mech.


----------



## waar

added somr rgby goodness to my poker


----------



## magna224

RGB sets remind me of legos.


----------



## waar

and who doesnt love legos?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> added somr rgby goodness to my poker


that is beautiful


----------



## csm725

MacBook hipster








Anyways... should have a Ducky Shine in Blues here soon.
I wonder if I'll like it, but I doubt it'll be a DD, since the Filco in PBT looks so sexy.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Is this a cherry mx red switch?



Strange thing is, I found it on a Mecer ACK-210 and I cant find anything on google about the KB at all?


----------



## faMine

http://pjcomputers.net/ackeytechack-210104-keysps2keyboard-fccidl2bacekey210e162263.aspx

I found it


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> http://pjcomputers.net/ackeytechack-210104-keysps2keyboard-fccidl2bacekey210e162263.aspx
> I found it


Thank you

Now, how am I going to make sure I dont make that mistake again? It feels like mechanical, looked kinda like mechanical?

Obviously I dont have much experience in this...


----------



## faMine

It's definitely mechanical, but it's not a Cherry MX switch


----------



## BradleyKZN

I actually think mecer were deceptive a little, i looked under the red, and underneath it is a rubber dome...

Also found one of these, but as you can see, no keycaps


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> I actually think mecer were deceptive a little, i looked under the red, and underneath it is a rubber dome...
> Also found one of these, but as you can see, no keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


I have an older keyboard that uses a key switch but has rubber domes underneath, these kinds of keyboards are much better than standard rubber dome keyboards IMO.
Also, nice find with the cherry mx clear's. Just buy a keycap set off of WASD or ebay and you'll be good to go.


----------



## csm725

Clean that board!
Wow, Clears! Nice find!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I have an older keyboard that uses a key switch but has rubber domes underneath, these kinds of keyboards are much better than standard rubber dome keyboards IMO.
> Also, nice find with the cherry mx clear's. Just buy a keycap set off of WASD or ebay and you'll be good to go.


Sadly thats not an option in my country


----------



## csm725

WASD Keyboards ships internationally for a pretty cheap price -
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


----------



## magna224

The switches might be very worn on a G80 which looks heavily used like that. Very nice find though just gotta get some new keycaps. (Too bad it doesn't have those sexy Cherry beige doubleshots on it still!) There's a little hole in the front of each switch, if you look into the hole can you see a little red diode?


----------



## claymanhb

So the zero key stopped illuminating on my bwu after 5 months.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> So the zero key stopped illuminating on my bwu after 5 months.


That Blows


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> That Blows


Ba-dum-dum tssshhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## faMine

Ordered a little TKL Leopold with browns.

Might be ordering a Choc mini with blues very soon...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Ordered a little TKL Leopold with browns.
> 
> Might be ordering a Choc mini with blues very soon...


Ditch the Choc and get a poker. Its much better!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ditch the Choc and get a poker. Its much better!


they are pretty lovely...

I bought a PLU in pink for a friend from the seller of the pokers


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> So the zero key stopped illuminating on my bwu after 5 months.


Surprised you got 5 months out of tbh


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ditch the Choc and get a poker. Its much better!


And you doubted the loveliness of the poker!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ditch the Choc and get a poker. Its much better!
> 
> 
> 
> And you doubted the loveliness of the poker!
Click to expand...

Ha I know! I love this little thing. Scored the last set of pbt's for it that qtan had. Even though I only use a couple of them I want to keeo the function keys for a while.


----------



## RedStapler

Hello. Plz add!


----------



## csm725

Is that...
a half dollar coin?
Also, nice ghetto mod to the ~ ` key, but what is under it that you're hiding?


----------



## RedStapler

It is, indeed. If I need to move it and take a pic with the IBM logo visible, that's no problem. It's a trinket from a loved one and I taped it there so I wouldn't lose it.


----------



## csm725

No, we know it's an IBM board.
Wait.. so the ~ ` piece of paper is a trinket, or the half dollar coin?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha I know! I love this little thing. Scored the last set of pbt's for it that qtan had. Even though I only use a couple of them I want to keeo the function keys for a while.


Yeah I'm waiting for my set from imav's group buy. Although I don't think I'm going to use them now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha I know! I love this little thing. Scored the last set of pbt's for it that qtan had. Even though I only use a couple of them I want to keeo the function keys for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm waiting for my set from imav's group buy. Although I don't think I'm going to use them now.
Click to expand...

Sheesh I know. I'm trying to score some double shots right now. And they look so good on the Poker I know I will want to put them on there. The cool part is that they are made for a poker. But thats kind of the crappy part too you can't really use them on something else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hello. Plz add!


Whats the deal with the red stapler. I see its your nick and all. But that makes it even more weird.


----------



## csm725

I love the red stapler.


----------



## TheJesus

Have you seen my stapler?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sheesh I know. I'm trying to score some double shots right now. And they look so good on the Poker I know I will want to put them on there. The cool part is that they are made for a poker. But thats kind of the crappy part too you can't really use them on something else.
> Whats the deal with the red stapler. I see its your nick and all. But that makes it even more weird.


You've never seen office space?!?!??


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> You've never seen office space?!?!??


Must not have.

"I believe you have my Stapler."


----------



## azianai

i dunno how i'd feel typing on a poker, i just think its too compact for my typing
i'd just screw up lol.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> No, we know it's an IBM board.
> Wait.. so the ~ ` piece of paper is a trinket, or the half dollar coin?


lulz... the COIN!

The tilde key is painted. (I fully modded another Model M by painting it black, with red keys, which had a stripe down the side revealing the key beneath. Unfortunately, I should have either chemically or mechanically diffused the surface to ensure better adhesion of my selected enamel, krylon fusion paint for plastics. Here's a close up of the tilde key I kept from that board, which I have since gifted to a friend who wanted a mechanical keyboard. You can see how the paint has chipped away. It's entirely possible that if I'd waited longer for the paint to cure, I might have had a better adherence as well, but it's all a moot point now.










Spoiler: Demille's Tilde







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Whats the deal with the red stapler. I see its your nick and all. But that makes it even more weird.


Hi Peter. What's happening? We need to talk about your TPS reports. Yeah. It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. We're also going to need you to come in on Saturday morning, mmkay?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> I love the stapler.


Thank you, thank you so much.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> Have you seen my stapler?


It's been moved downstairs into the basement, along with your desk and other... things, Milton, mmkay?

Also, you said it, man! NOBODY fracks with The Jesus!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> lulz... the COIN!
> The tilde key is painted. (I fully modded another Model M by painting it black, with red keys, which had a stripe down the side revealing the key beneath. Unfortunately, I should have either chemically or mechanically diffused the surface to ensure better adhesion of my selected enamel, krylon fusion paint for plastics. Here's a close up of the tilde key I kept from that board, which I have since gifted to a friend who wanted a mechanical keyboard. You can see how the paint has chipped away. It's entirely possible that if I'd waited longer for the paint to cure, I might have had a better adherence as well, but it's all a moot point now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Demille's Tilde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter. What's happening? We need to talk about your TPS reports. Yeah. It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. We're also going to need you to come in on Saturday morning, mmkay?
> Thank you, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been moved downstairs into the basement, along with your desk and other... things, Milton, mmkay?
> Also, you said it, man! NOBODY fracks with The Jesus!


Both of those are such great movies


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Both of those are such great movies


/agree


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sheesh I know. I'm trying to score some double shots right now. And they look so good on the Poker I know I will want to put them on there. The cool part is that they are made for a poker. But thats kind of the crappy part too you can't really use them on something else.
> Whats the deal with the red stapler. I see its your nick and all. But that makes it even more weird.
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen office space?!?!??
Click to expand...

Lol it went right over my head.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Also, you said it, man! NOBODY fracks with The Jesus!


The Dude: Effin' Quintana... that creep can roll, man.
Walter Sobchak: Yeah, but he's a pervert, Dude.
The Dude: Yeah.
Walter Sobchak: No, he's a sex offender. With a record. He served 6 months in Chino for exposing himself to an eight year old.
The Dude: Oh!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> The Dude: Effin' Quintana... that creep can roll, man.
> Walter Sobchak: Yeah, but he's a pervert, Dude.
> The Dude: Yeah.
> Walter Sobchak: No, he's a sex offender. With a record. He served 6 months in Chino for exposing himself to an eight year old.
> The Dude: Oh!


I'm just a pederast, you know.


----------



## waar

Eight-year-olds, Dude.

Awesome movie.


----------



## RedStapler

Hey, when am I allowed to start using the club sig?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hey, when am I allowed to start using the club sig?


The only requirement is to post a picture of your keyboard in here.


----------



## RedStapler

Thanks, crazy! I thought I had to wait for someone to add me to the list itself before I was allowed to use the tag. I'll add it soon then.









You're in Seattle too, eh, Crazy? I'm over in West Seattle, couple blocks south of Alaska Junction!


----------



## ascaii

updating with some fresh new goodies:

Ortek MCK-142 (white alps)

KB-7000 Ergonomic Keyboard (white Alps)

My personal SSK. Industrial shell top, keys from an ICPI Ambra Model M


----------



## lightsout

SSK looks sweet! I like the split board too. Want to try one of those.


----------



## magna224

This is what my room looks like...



And look my new quickfire!


----------



## waar

Being an alps guy, how do you like cherry blues?


----------



## magna224

I have tried MX Blues often but not as a daily driver until now. I like them but they don't have that kind of solid feel to them like complicated ALPS have. Cherry switches just feel empty and hollow to me in comparison. The only cherry switch that can somewhat replicate the feel is Clears. The force difference is a good change of pace for me though. The only cherry switches I use regularly are Blacks and Clears and then ALPS the rest of the time so I'm used to 55-70g.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I have tried MX Blues often but not as a daily driver until now. I like them but they don't have that kind of solid feel to them like complicated ALPS have. Cherry switches just feel empty and hollow to me in comparison. The only cherry switch that can somewhat replicate the feel is Clears. The force difference is a good change of pace for me though. The only cherry switches I use regularly are Blacks and Clears and then ALPS the rest of the time so I'm used to 55-70g.


I tried some white clicky alps at frys a while back. Really liked the feel of them. Wouldn't mind finding a decent board with them.


----------



## magna224

I think those are ***kas. The SIIG with them is horrible itself but the switches are nice. Not quite the same as complicated ALPS but good enough.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I think those are ***kas. The SIIG with them is horrible itself but the switches are nice. Not quite the same as complicated ALPS but good enough.


Yah I hear they are not as good. I think it was a Siig. And yes the board seemed pretty weak thats why I didn't buy it. But I did like the switch a lot. Felt really solid to type on.


----------



## magna224

***kas are the median between complicated ALPS and the type II(XM) that most seem to despise. Personally I might even like the ***kas even more than the real thing. I have a keyboard with them but to be honest I have never actually typed on it, I have just felt the switches. Typing on complicated ALPS feels a little too solid at times( But then again my complicated switches are just barely getting worn in, they were practically new when I got them and I switch around keyboards so often they don't get a ton of use from me). So typing on something like MX Blues feels like a nice break, they are light and agile feeling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Only issue is the spacebar stabiliser is in a slightly different position to the new keycap, but i knew this would be an issue for the start and i plan on fixing it myself.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nevermind, lost the post I was responding to.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I tried some white clicky alps at frys a while back. Really liked the feel of them. Wouldn't mind finding a decent board with them.


A mini touch should be in your future


----------



## faMine

Just got my Leopold TKL with browns and some blank reds. I happen to love this baby dear here.

Found out EliteKeyboards is like ten minutes away from me... who knew!



Add me to this club! I'm just getting started


----------



## waar

^ the only thing that sucks about living near EK is the sales tax


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I tried some white clicky alps at frys a while back. Really liked the feel of them. Wouldn't mind finding a decent board with them.
> 
> 
> 
> A mini touch should be in your future
Click to expand...

I know I was tempted to buy the pair that came up recently on GH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Just got my Leopold TKL with browns and some blank reds. I happen to love this baby dear here.
> 
> Found out EliteKeyboards is like ten minutes away from me... who knew!
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to this club! I'm just getting started


Nice buy man congrats!.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ^ the only thing that sucks about living near EK is the sales tax


Agreed! I get taxed by them all.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ^ the only thing that sucks about living near EK is the sales tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I get taxed by them all.
Click to expand...

Yep thats why I love amazon. Its one of the few that has no tax here.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> A mini touch should be in your future


Definitely worth it for the price they go for, they are one of the best ALPS keyboards. The Montereys sound like a dream to type on though, its one of the last keyboards I want to try. The only thing that kills the minitouch for me is the Ctrl key placement. ( I think I have already said all this before though xD)


----------



## Nynn

Not the best keyboard, but I still love it









Razer Blackwidow Ultimate.



I wish I could clean beneath the keys


----------



## faMine

Do you not have a key cap puller?


----------



## Nynn

No


----------



## faMine

Best tool ever









Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nynn*
> 
> No


Paperclips?


----------



## waar




----------



## faMine

trying to find a red one of those and a red look of disapproval


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to find a red one of those and a red look of disapproval


----------



## Eagle1337

mother of god.. i wants some of those.


----------



## waar

might be putting some up for sale once i distribute what isnt mine


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> might be putting some up for sale once i distribute what isnt mine


I claim some. ;D


----------



## faMine

JEEEEEEEZ. Someone got a little excited on the group buy


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> might be putting some up for sale once i distribute what isnt mine


Please pst me if you do. I just got the yellow edition filco and would punch an old lady for one of those for my esc key


----------



## waar

video of you punching an old lady and field goal kicking a baby and you can have them all


----------



## faMine

Those pictures are just too intense


----------



## waar

the best thing i got today though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> video of you punching an old lady and field goal kicking a baby and you can have them all


ROFL. I gotta see this field goal lmao.







:thumb:


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> the best thing i got today though












I don't even want to know how much that cost


----------



## Horatio McCallister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> the best thing i got today though


Simply fantastic!


----------



## reaper~

Hurry up! Get them here!

While supplies last...


----------



## waar

lol @ that mark up.

but somebody will buy it and that will set the price for everybody else


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> lol @ that mark up.
> but somebody will buy it and that will set the price for everybody else


if you sell me some, I won't buy these!


----------



## TheJesus

Does the baby kick have to be a successful field goal? Not sure how many tries I'll get out of just one baby


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Does the baby kick have to be a successful field goal? Not sure how many tries I'll get out of just one baby


If you wear a 49ers jersey, nope. If you don't, it has to be successful.

The kick that is, doubt that baby will do much after being field goal kicked.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> If you wear a 49ers jersey, nope. If you don't, it has to be successful.
> The kick that is, doubt that baby will do much after being field goal kicked.


So many stipulations, lol. Not sure I need a key that badly


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> lol @ that mark up.
> but somebody will buy it and that will set the price for everybody else


honestly i dunno why people get all bent out of shape on the markups on groupbuy keys, but are totally fine for the markup on click clack keys.

Or the fact im sure the SC2 keycaps did not cost what people are selling them for now ($10 a key)


----------



## societal-ninja

So, I have been wanting to join this club for a while, but could not afford the keyboard upgrade yet. Due to some interesting chance, we were cleaning out our old storage room at work, I found an old mechanical keyboard!

It is a compaq mx 11800, and I estimate its age to be about 8-12 years old. I believe the keyboard to have been in service for approximately 5 years. Now, interestingly enough thanks to our computer administrative policies, I estimate the actual use to probably approximately 6-12 months of regular use or less. This keyboard boasts cherry MX browns, precisely what i was looking for, and in the picture you can also see there is a trackball(optical







). It was originally placed in a rack mount terminal unit, but due to everything getting written off and thrown away, jackpot to me







.

Eventually I will be looking to purchase a new keyboard with a standard layout, as this one is quite awkward, but my nerdgasm will not subside for weeks as this has certainly scratched my itch. My only complaint is that my motherboard does not have any PS/2 inputs!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> lol @ that mark up.
> but somebody will buy it and that will set the price for everybody else
> 
> 
> 
> honestly i dunno why people get all bent out of shape on the markups on groupbuy keys, but are totally fine for the markup on click clack keys.
> 
> Or the fact im sure the SC2 keycaps did not cost what people are selling them for now ($10 a key)
Click to expand...

Or people that sell filcos above retail









Its yours or their chose to do what they want. Imo its just a little lame to start selling keys the day they come in at 300-400% mark up. Later down the road when they are hard to find is different to me. But thats just me.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Or people that sell filcos above retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its yours or their chose to do what they want. Imo its just a little lame to start selling keys the day they come in at 300-400% mark up. Later down the road when they are hard to find is different to me. But thats just me.


i didn't sell it above retail








u know my cost, i sold it exactly the same cost that keyboardco was selling on amazon.
Not my fault amazon's got shipping deals with UPS for discount shipping =P

Besides again, its what the seller sets his prices at. If you're not interested, there's no reason to argue about it.

Rag was selling his extra triforce keys for those who didn't initially order and nyancat sets before the order was shipped out to him at higher costs than the group buy, don't see a problem with it.

Its an obsession of keyboards/keycaps, whatever someone's willing to pay for it is the cost. Im sure you're holding onto rare keycaps or you'd ask for fair market value on keycaps you have, and not sell at the group buy cost.


----------



## waar

there was nothing wrong with azianai's sell, well besides his bundle =p but he fixed it when i pointed it out


----------



## Hollowpb40

CMStorm Quick Fire Rapid came in today! Is a bit noisy and not what I'm used to(MX Blues), but for a first mechanical keyboard I'm really happy about it!


----------



## Raffledoocious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowpb40*
> 
> CMStorm Quick Fire Rapid came in today! Is a bit noisy and not what I'm used to(MX Blues), but for a first mechanical keyboard I'm really happy about it!


Did you get in on it for 65 from superbiiz? Mine came today too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Or people that sell filcos above retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its yours or their chose to do what they want. Imo its just a little lame to start selling keys the day they come in at 300-400% mark up. Later down the road when they are hard to find is different to me. But thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't sell it above retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u know my cost, i sold it exactly the same cost that keyboardco was selling on amazon.
> Not my fault amazon's got shipping deals with UPS for discount shipping =P
> 
> Besides again, its what the seller sets his prices at. If you're not interested, there's no reason to argue about it.
> 
> Rag was selling his extra triforce keys for those who didn't initially order and nyancat sets before the order was shipped out to him at higher costs than the group buy, don't see a problem with it.
> 
> Its an obsession of keyboards/keycaps, whatever someone's willing to pay for it is the cost. Im sure you're holding onto rare keycaps or you'd ask for fair market value on keycaps you have, and not sell at the group buy cost.
Click to expand...

Sure to each is own. But the price of a filco in the US is $140 shipped. Anything above that imo is gouging. But screw it if someone is willing to pay it.

And sure if I had some click clacks I'd sell them for whatever I could get to a point. Some people just want to bleed every dime out of the community. Some like to help others so everyone is happy. Yesterday a guy offered me $30 + shipping for the stock caps of the quick fire. I thought that was kind of high so I charged him $30 shipped and we were both happy. And I was still stoked to get that much.

Not saying I'm some great guy but what goes around comes around. A guy on GH sent me a free doubleshot geek hack key because I said I would like to get an orange one in one of the threads. THought that was pretty cool. You can spot the people that just want to make a buck and there stuff will usually sit for a while.


----------



## waar

30 shipped?

damn i sold my set for 20 shipped.. to the UK lol


----------



## Nayoka

does anybody know where to get blank white keycaps for cherry mx switches. I'm trying to replace some keys on my Blackwidow.


----------



## reaper~

^ Here you go.


----------



## Nayoka

ya I looked on there and the white is backordered and the ETA is to be determined so if I order a set who knows when I will get it.

Any other sites you know of


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> ya I looked on there and the white is backordered and the ETA is to be determined so if I order a set who knows when I will get it.
> Any other sites you know of


You can check out qtan's site. He's a great seller.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960

EDIT: not sure if he sells a Filco + Leopold combo spacebar in any of those kits. Watch out for that if you have a Leopold.


----------



## reaper~

My bad.. didn't know they were out. Here's another one and I've bought a few items from him before. Shipping can be a bit expensive since some of the stuff ships from China but that's about it.

Edit: ninja'd =d


----------



## Nayoka

thanks guys. Ya I've grown tired of the black keys with lettering on them. I love the blank look and think white would look great with the black casing.


----------



## faMine

White engraved are darn right sexy. Imagine engraved ninjas... that's a dream


----------



## Hollowpb40

Anyone know why so many people recommend buying keycap sets from WASD? They are made from ABS plastic, not PBT which everyone adores so much.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowpb40*
> 
> Anyone know why so many people recommend buying keycap sets from WASD? They are made from ABS plastic, not PBT which everyone adores so much.


Because you can get lots of colors even custom layouts and mainly because they are in the us. There isn't a retailer in the US besides a couple guys that import from china. That sells pbt caps.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Had a lot of different keyboards since I first joined the keyboard club but I sold them all and now I have a keyboard that I'm completely satisfied with

the Topre Realforce 88UB 45g


----------



## Horatio McCallister

I'd like to join. Finally came in the mail today. This is my first mechanical keyboard.







Please forgive my mediocre photo skills. Anyways I'm liking it a lot. I jumped on this keyboard because it was cheap and I loved the blues I have typed on before. I do like the style of the keycaps however I don't like how I can feel them. Probably will end up replacing them with blank ones anyways. I really like this keyboard a lot more than the G11 it replaced. Only real thing I have to get used to is no num pad. I find my hand still going there to type some numbers only to touch my mouse pad heh. Overall I'm very happy with this keyboard.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horatio McCallister*
> 
> I'd like to join. Finally came in the mail today. This is my first mechanical keyboard.
> *snip*
> Please forgive my mediocre photo skills. Anyways I'm liking it a lot. I jumped on this keyboard because it was cheap and I loved the blues I have typed on before. I do like the style of the keycaps however I don't like how I can feel them. Probably will end up replacing them with blank ones anyways. I really like this keyboard a lot more than the G11 it replaced. Only real thing I have to get used to is no num pad. I find my hand still going there to type some numbers only to touch my mouse pad heh. Overall I'm very happy with this keyboard.


Or you can get custom keycaps designed like the Filco Ninja ones. I love mine to death.


----------



## Horatio McCallister

That is true, I might have to look into that.


----------



## lightsout

@HaiiYaa

What are your impressions of the topre switch. Did you love it instantly?


----------



## Eagle1337

acid hands much? that second o on the left is from my just a year old widow. and my okl; is already getting smooth.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> lol @ that mark up.
> but somebody will buy it and that will set the price for everybody else


looks like that set the price lol
tsangan selling it at even higher with a flat per key price...and im in for a couple haha

and reaper sent me my keyboard cover in the mail, soon i can stop using the little plastic mold to cover the keyboard


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> looks like that set the price lol
> tsangan selling it at even higher with a flat per key price...and im in for a couple haha
> and reaper sent me my keyboard cover in the mail, soon i can stop using the little plastic mold to cover the keyboard


Well tsangan DID run a huge group buy. I think he's entitled to a little change. The market is flooded right now so I'll sell mine in a month or two when demand is high again


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> 
> acid hands much? that second o on the left is from my just a year old widow. and my okl; is already getting smooth.


canadian bacon does that


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Well tsangan DID run a huge group buy. I think he's entitled to a little change. The market is flooded right now so I'll sell mine in a month or two when demand is high again


Me too.


----------



## faMine

Typing on my rubber dome keyboard at work, it's too hard to press the keys


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Well tsangan DID run a huge group buy. I think he's entitled to a little change. The market is flooded right now so I'll sell mine in a month or two when demand is high again


oh i agree, i just bought some from tsangan, and i bought a jolly roger key to hold onto until demand goes high haha, maybe i'll be able to piece together some value for a vader someday


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @HaiiYaa
> What are your impressions of the topre switch. Did you love it instantly?


Yes I did. I have tried all the cherry mx switches but I never felt that there was one I was completely satisfied with

The topre just feels so smooth and bottoming out is so much softer than on the cherry boards(even with o-rings)


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Typing on my rubber dome keyboard at work, it's too hard to press the keys


Tell your boss that a mechanical keyboard will increase your typing speed with 10% and he will let you buy one


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Tell your boss that a mechanical keyboard will increase your typing speed with 10% and he will let you buy one


to bad she hates it that I spend my work hours on facebook instead of cleaning people's monitors


----------



## jesusboots

Couple questions.

I just came into possession of a white alps keyboard. The addison ergo kb-7001.

I intend to give it a whirl but microcenter does not have an female at to male p/2. Has anyone ever ordered anything from directron, or should I just got with the gut feeling and grab one from amazon.

The price really doesn't make or break as its a $2 difference.

Or is there some easy to do, quick soldder and shrink a ps/2 on to it?


----------



## lightsout

I have used directron they are fine. But I'm sure amazon is much faster.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have used directron they are fine. But I'm sure amazon is much faster.


Yea, I ended up ordering from amazon.

Turns out the seller is only like ten miles away. Total order $3.08 2 day shipping.

Also, just got done cleaning, does anyone want to see?


----------



## magna224

Of course!!! I'll show you one of my favorite ALPS keyboards in return.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Yea, I ended up ordering from amazon.
> Turns out the seller is only like ten miles away. Total order $3.08 2 day shipping.
> Also, just got done cleaning, does anyone want to see?


what type of question is that???

WE LOVE PICTURES!!


----------



## lightsout

Pictures!!!


----------



## Thingol

Proud new member with the Black Widow Ultimate, where have u been all my life?????


----------



## lightsout

Crappy lighting. But just traded my black filco for this white one. Also got some doubleshots for it and an RGB kit.


----------



## waar

now you need an RGBY kit!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> now you need an RGBY kit!


Scored one yesterday









Haven't got my invoice yet but its been confirmed. Getting 3 red esc's too.


----------



## Invisible

<-- Incoming noob guys.

So I'm still using this old Dell keyboard that used to come with Dell computers that were made like 10 years ago. It's black. That's it, I know you guys know what I'm talking about, haha.

But it's starting to get old. Even though I love it. I type so fast on this than any other keyboard I've used, but again, it's not very attractive at all, and it's just getting old.

I've been doing some research over the past two or three days for mechanical keyboards, specifically the switches. I've read the sticky guide about 10 times, and I still just have questions about the switches. I just cant comprehend what is different about them all. I was hoping if you guys could help me understand them a bit please.

One of the main reasons I want to get a new keyboard is cause of what happens when I start to type. My fingers move so fast, that sometimes I just don't put enough force in pushing one of the keys, and when I look a sentence or two ago, some letters in the middle of a word are missing. I game just as much as I type, but I would prefer a type of switch that's just...fluent. They probably all are fluent, but I've never used one. Just want something that would let me do a perfect touch type, not a press down type. I've been looking between Blues and Browns, but also Reds have been drawing my attention since they are in the CM Rapid.

First of all, I really don't want to spend more than $100 on a keyboard.

I've been looking at the CM Rapid or whatever it is called, mainly cause of NCIX has it right now for $65.

Any assistance?


----------



## lightsout

Sounds like you would really like reds. The switch is very light so your fingers can just glide over them. You can get the red version of the CM board you listed but its like $90 plus shipping from the CM store only.

Not that blues are heavy but there is a big click in the key press. The reds are very "fluent" as it is a linear switch so its just a smooth feeling.

Not sure where you live but if you have a frys near you, you can pull one of the corsair K60's out of the box to feel the reds.


----------



## draterrojam

just got mine in today. Got green wasd keys on the way. can't wait.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> <-- Incoming noob guys.
> So I'm still using this old Dell keyboard that used to come with Dell computers that were made like 10 years ago. It's black. That's it, I know you guys know what I'm talking about, haha.
> But it's starting to get old. Even though I love it. I type so fast on this than any other keyboard I've used, but again, it's not very attractive at all, and it's just getting old.
> I've been doing some research over the past two or three days for mechanical keyboards, specifically the switches. I've read the sticky guide about 10 times, and I still just have questions about the switches. I just cant comprehend what is different about them all. I was hoping if you guys could help me understand them a bit please.
> One of the main reasons I want to get a new keyboard is cause of what happens when I start to type. My fingers move so fast, that sometimes I just don't put enough force in pushing one of the keys, and when I look a sentence or two ago, some letters in the middle of a word are missing. I game just as much as I type, but I would prefer a type of switch that's just...fluent. They probably all are fluent, but I've never used one. Just want something that would let me do a perfect touch type, not a press down type. I've been looking between Blues and Browns, but also Reds have been drawing my attention since they are in the CM Rapid.
> First of all, I really don't want to spend more than $100 on a keyboard.
> I've been looking at the CM Rapid or whatever it is called, mainly cause of NCIX has it right now for $65.
> Any assistance?


Basically, its the amount of force that it takes to push the key down. If you have never used a key with the click, it may be somewhat hard to tell whether or not you will like it or not. However, if you are missing keystrokes, once the click does go through, it means the key has been actuated or the input has gone through so I would assume that it would help you in your errors. You will have to get some more advice about which colors are the hardest to press to the softest, as I personally only have a few, and prefer much actuation force, with a nice click. I bottom out keys easily with my banana hands. The mech board I use most, is the model m, but I just got a white alps switch keyboard (picture related) that I'm waiting for the converter to come in the mail and will re evaluate my preference's after some time on that. The click or no click. This I believe is more preference than it is something that you can set in stone which is better for each person but I could be completely wrong about this also (opinion). I however type hard, and bottom out keys easily, but find with a loud click, and needing to push harder, slightly has helped. About typing speed, I personally have gotten my fastest typing from any point in my life from the microsoft ergo 4k keyboard, and am not really going to go into debate as to why that may be. I use mechanical because I like the way the keys feel as I type. The click does not bother me, or my girlfriend, as she also uses a board with blue switches. Your results may vary.









I made a post a page or two back about this keyboard that I just got. It was sitting on top of my model m, so i figured I would just go ahead and take pictures of both. Sorry about crappy picture, as I am not a photographer, only have a point and shoot, and am not really that into "keyboard porn"


----------



## Celeras

So I was linked to the $65 QuickFire on NCIX, and was disappointed it was MX blue. I've been toying with the idea of getting a red/black/brown mechanical forever, but the price always seemed absurd to me (it's a keyboard!!). I thought that QuickFire would be an acceptable compromise, BUT I CAN'T DO BLUE (based on the sticky, anyway, not like I've ever tried any switches.. lifetime $5 dome'r!). Too loud, and I game. Ah well.. looks like it wasn't meant to be.

Then I looked at this thread. I had no idea the QuickFire's were the new/hot item! It made me want it even more, because I'm like that. Wait, what's this? There's a red version in the CM store?! Damn, $89. $24 more than the deal on the blue, and honestly like $40 more than I would ever be willing to spend on a keyboard.

But what is $40 _really_. Half a tank of gas? A couple groceries? These things last a lifetime, right? Maybe just one more look. Before I know it, it's in the cart. With shipping, it was $100.87. I just spent $100 on a KEYBOARD. WHAT THE F AM I DOING. These things better be all they're cracked up to be!

I feel so naughty.


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> So I was linked to the $65 QuickFire on NCIX, and was disappointed it was MX blue. I've been toying with the idea of getting a red/black/brown mechanical forever, but the price always seemed absurd to me (it's a keyboard!!). I thought that QuickFire would be an acceptable compromise, BUT I CAN'T DO BLUE (based on the sticky, anyway, not like I've ever tried any switches.. lifetime $5 dome'r!). Too loud, and I game. Ah well.. looks like it wasn't meant to be.
> Then I looked at this thread. I had no idea the QuickFire's were the new/hot item! It made me want it even more, because I'm like that. Wait, what's this? There's a red version in the CM store?! Damn, $89. $24 more than the deal on the blue, and honestly like $40 more than I would ever be willing to spend on a keyboard.
> But what is $40 _really_. Half a tank of gas? A couple groceries? These things last a lifetime, right? Maybe just one more look. Before I know it, it's in the cart. With shipping, it was $100.87. I just spent $100 on a KEYBOARD. WHAT THE F AM I DOING. These things better be all they're cracked up to be!
> I feel so naughty.


Same exact boat man...Except I'm waiting for the browns :s

Hope they're really _that_ good lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Proud new member with the Black Widow Ultimate, where have u been all my life?????


Don't forget to post some pictures so I can add ya.









Spreadsheet has been updated up to this point and again, if I missed anyone please let me know by posting here or just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> So I was linked to the $65 QuickFire on NCIX, and was disappointed it was MX blue. I've been toying with the idea of getting a red/black/brown mechanical forever, but the price always seemed absurd to me (it's a keyboard!!). I thought that QuickFire would be an acceptable compromise, BUT I CAN'T DO BLUE (based on the sticky, anyway, not like I've ever tried any switches.. lifetime $5 dome'r!). Too loud, and I game. Ah well.. looks like it wasn't meant to be.
> Then I looked at this thread. I had no idea the QuickFire's were the new/hot item! It made me want it even more, because I'm like that. Wait, what's this? There's a red version in the CM store?! Damn, $89. $24 more than the deal on the blue, and honestly like $40 more than I would ever be willing to spend on a keyboard.
> But what is $40 _really_. Half a tank of gas? A couple groceries? These things last a lifetime, right? Maybe just one more look. Before I know it, it's in the cart. With shipping, it was $100.87. I just spent $100 on a KEYBOARD. WHAT THE F AM I DOING. These things better be all they're cracked up to be!
> I feel so naughty.


I am typing this on a QF red now. Wife and kids are sleeping a few feet away









It is that good. One of the best I have tried. Is red that much better than brown? Not if you are a heavy fingered bloke like me, but it is making me a better typist as we speak.
I do recommend a rubber ring mod if you bottom out and like quiet.


----------



## Thingol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Don't forget to post some pictures so I can add ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated up to this point and again, if I missed anyone please let me know by posting here or just PM me. Thanks!


picture added, thanks.


----------



## Invisible

What is the link for the QuickFire Rapid with reds?

I think that would be the best intro mechanical keyboard for my needs.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Apparently you can only buy it directly from the cooler master store.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> What is the link for the QuickFire Rapid with reds?
> 
> I think that would be the best intro mechanical keyboard for my needs.


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=761


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> picture added, thanks.


You're welcome. Added.


----------



## csm725

Ducky Shine in MX Blues with white LEDs is now SHIPPED to csm!
Yay!
But I will continue to use the Filco as a daily driver since I have no room for a full sized board


----------



## Invisible

What's the real difference between blues and reds?

I dont know if I can justify a $40 price difference between the blue version NCIX has of the QuickFire and the red version that the CM store has (shipping is $11 for me).


----------



## Celeras

Blues click when bottomed out, and have a small amount of pressure feedback before they actuate. Reds do not click, and are a linear press the entire way down. I have not tried either before, but that's what the science says


----------



## Invisible

Wait, don't all keys make a click whenever they are pushed down? I don't see how they could not, depending on whatever keyboard exists.


----------



## Fortunex

All keyboards click when bottoming out, the sound of the key/stem hitting the base of the keyboard causes it. Blues click when the switch actuates, and have a slight bump. Reds are completely linear, no actuation bump or click, and are a bit lighter of a switch.

I think you'll enjoy the mechanical keyboard, if you want a better typing experience. I keep finding myself typing in my usernames/passwords even though they've already been autofilled just because I actually _enjoy_ typing now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Wait, don't all keys make a click whenever they are pushed down? I don't see how they could not, depending on whatever keyboard exists.


Blues make a click halfway down. The switch itself makes a click, separate from the "thud" of the key hitting the keyboard casing.

If you type "properly", you are not supposed to let the key hit the bottom, so a normal switch would make almost no noise.


----------



## Eagle1337

Blues click at around actuation which is 2mm, they bottom out at 4mm like any other cherry switch. They both bottom out exactly the same.


----------



## pfunkmort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you type "properly", you are not supposed to let the key hit the bottom, so a normal switch would make almost no noise.


Is that regardless of switch type? Or are you just talking about with blues? I don't think I could type without bottoming out the keys. It's just not in my nature.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Is that regardless of switch type? Or are you just talking about with blues? I don't think I could type without bottoming out the keys. It's just not in my nature.


That is regardless of switch type. Blues are easiest to learn to not bottom out (since they make both a sound and a tactile bump that you feel to let you know when the key stroke registers). But also with the linear keys that don't have a tactile bump or click (i.e. reds and blacks), you are not supposed to bottom out. You are supposed to stop pushing down after you reach the half way point.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Is that regardless of switch type? Or are you just talking about with blues? I don't think I could type without bottoming out the keys. It's just not in my nature.
> 
> 
> 
> That is regardless of switch type. Blues are easiest to learn to not bottom out (since they make both a sound and a tactile bump that you feel to let you know when the key stroke registers). But also with the linear keys that don't have a tactile bump or click (i.e. reds and blacks), you are not supposed to bottom out. You are supposed to stop pushing down after you reach the half way point.
Click to expand...

Says who? The keyboard rule book. I know some people can type on reds with bottoming out. But man you have to type crazy light.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Says who? The keyboard rule book. I know some people can type on reds with bottoming out. But man you have to type crazy light.


That was just my opinion. I could be wrong, but I've used all the switch types (from red to clears and a few alps in between). I am pretty sure that blues/browns/clears include the tactile bump to make sure you don't bottom out, and I assumed that you should type the same way with linear switches.

So...not a rule book that I know of...but just my opinion from my experience with mech boards (although I don't like reds much, so maybe I should try bottoming them out?)


----------



## Invisible

I think I'm going to go ahead and get the $65 QuickFire off of NCIX. This is with Blues correct?


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> I think I'm going to go ahead and get the $65 QuickFire off of NCIX. This is with Blues correct?


Yep. That has Cherry Blues. And that's a great choice!! Hard to pass up for $65 when it's fairly equivalent to $140 filcos.


----------



## Invisible

Exactly, haha.

I think I might like Reds better, but I can't justify $40 more for Reds. Also, pretty much any switch is better than some old Dell keyboard from 2000 at this point.


----------



## squarebox

Just got these. NYAN ALL THE WAY!!!
















-Sub-dye PBT


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Says who? The keyboard rule book. I know some people can type on reds with bottoming out. But man you have to type crazy light.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just my opinion. I could be wrong, but I've used all the switch types (from red to clears and a few alps in between). I am pretty sure that blues/browns/clears include the tactile bump to make sure you don't bottom out, and I assumed that you should type the same way with linear switches.
> 
> So...not a rule book that I know of...but just my opinion from my experience with mech boards (although I don't like reds much, so maybe I should try bottoming them out?)
Click to expand...

I don't think it matters either way. I just notice so many people around here stating their opinion as fact.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't think it matters either way. I just notice so many people around here stating their opinion as fact.


I was stating my opinion rather than looking up a 'fact' because I was pretty sure of the answer. I looked it up and the Mechanical Keyboard Guide on this site said what I said...
So Why do YOU want a Mechanical Keyboard?
For most people it's all about the feel. With the keyboard you're typing on right now you've got to press the key all the way down to the bottom to get it to register. This wastes a lot of energy and causes fatigue, as most of your effort is spent pushing against a solid piece of plastic. Mechanical keyswitches are designed so that they register before you bottom out, so you only need to apply as much force as is necessary to actuate it, not wasting any. And with as many different types of switches as there are you can pick and choose which one you're the most comfortable with, as each one has a different feel to it. And most people who try one can never go back to using rubber domes, as they realize just how "mushy" they really feel.

That is the intro to the guide. I felt like I have enough experience with Mech boards to have an opinion...but my opinion was supported elsewhere.


----------



## lightsout

touche

I was not questioning your experience with mechanical keyboards.Nor was I trying to state mine. I just feel that a person is free to type whichever way they want. And there is no right or wrong way.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> touche
> I was not questioning your experience with mechanical keyboards.Nor was I trying to state mine. I just feel that a person is free to type whichever way they want. And there is no right or wrong way.


there probably is a "proper" way of typing, just like there's "proper" ways to play the piano (the bends of the finger, the pressure, the wrist action, etc)
but yeah its more about personal preference. Although imo i'd say the not bottoming out is the proper way of typing as it uses the least amount of force and allows for quicker typing speeds


----------



## Eagle1337

HArd to say I can semi not bottom out my browns but my speed isn't any quicker.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> touche
> I was not questioning your experience with mechanical keyboards.Nor was I trying to state mine. I just feel that a person is free to type whichever way they want. And there is no right or wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> there probably is a "proper" way of typing, just like there's "proper" ways to play the piano (the bends of the finger, the pressure, the wrist action, etc)
> but yeah its more about personal preference. Although imo i'd say the not bottoming out is the proper way of typing as it uses the least amount of force and allows for quicker typing speeds
Click to expand...

I have been told people can type without bottoming out on reds. I can't personally. It makes me type slower because I have to think about using less force. But I'm sure it could be done with some effort.


----------



## faMine

I'd say I don't completing bottom out on my browns because I make sure to use only slight pressure when typing, but I'm sure that there are moments I completely bottom out.

In gaming, there is nearly no way for me not to bottom out I'd say, unless I'm double taping a key. That's when I wish I had a linear switch.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have been told people can type without bottoming out on reds. I can't personally. It makes me type slower because I have to think about using less force. But I'm sure it could be done with some effort.


ironically i don't bottom out when im typing on my typewriter (IBM/Lexmark), but i tend to bottom out when im typing with MX Blues.

on my Filco reds its 50/50, my left hand doesn't bottom out but my right hand does.


----------



## ripster

The typewriter has longer key travel - 6mm in the case of Selectric.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Nyan caps with the poker engraved caps. Love it


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Nyan caps with the poker engraved caps. Love it


Oh wow, super jelly


----------



## faMine

Anyone else like the Ragnarok keyset as much as I do?



Looks a little something like this!


----------



## azianai

we tryin to boost more people to buy? lol


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just put in my order


----------



## faMine

lol getting more people will only drop the price like $2 so it doesn't matter to me all that much...

Just thought I'd share my enthusiasm for it


----------



## azianai

i just want more people to buy the 104 key set so that'll drop in price


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i just want more people to buy the 104 key set so that'll drop in price


I was thinking of getting the 104 set for my keypad but my keypad has extra keys and would look funny (esc, tab, backspace, 00)


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i just want more people to buy the 104 key set so that'll drop in price


I was tempted to order it as well, just to have the full set, but I decided against it


----------



## azianai

as tsangan says, it's nice to have it when you need it in the future


----------



## jesusboots

Has anyone in their INTERNET keyboard site surfing came across a mx clear switch board that is a full sized keyboard with numpad?


----------



## csm725

Deck Tactile.


----------



## jesusboots

Thats great. Now, are you aware if I can get that without all the led backlighting? Or would I have to take it apart myself and disable them all manually?


----------



## csm725

You'd have to take the board apart and desolder the LEDs.
I am not aware at this time of another full sized board with MX Clears.


----------



## waar

U could turn them off if I'm not mistaken


----------



## csm725

Derps. Yeah you can lower the brightness level to 1.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You'd have to take the board apart and desolder the LEDs.
> I am not aware at this time of another full sized board with MX Clears.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> U could turn them off if I'm not mistaken


This is what I figured. I'm not certain I'd like to buy a $200 keyboard to desolder one of its "selling points" off the board, when I alread have 3 mech keyboards.

Waar, Is it something that you would download drivers for? Or is there a switch?


----------



## faMine

It's probably a function key.


----------



## csm725

Theres a keyboard shortcut that does it.


----------



## jesusboots

Alrite cool. Thanks guys. My birthday is in june and I usually have to tell people I dont want anything due to me buying the things I want. This would be perfect for my loved ones to all throw in a little money each to get one gift.


----------



## waar

June birthdays FTW

27th here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> This is what I figured. I'm not certain I'd like to buy a $200 keyboard to desolder one of its "selling points" off the board, when I alread have 3 mech keyboards.
> Waar, Is it something that you would download drivers for? Or is there a switch?


FN + arrow up or arrow down

I just picked up a TG3 BL-82 for 68 bucks shipped. Basically the deck 82 minus the ugly font and with red backlights.

Now I just need somebody to mod it to browns or blues.


----------



## jesusboots

27th is my brothers birthday. 19th is my other brothers, and mine is the 4th. woot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Anyone else like the Ragnarok keyset as much as I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little something like this!


I wish it would have been red on white personally. Hopefully that does end up getting done. But I am in on this group buy. They are just too perfect for my cherry red quickfire.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Sorry for the picture quality but here's a picture of my KBC poker mx reds with ninja keys from my filco.


----------



## kevininsimi

I'm typing this from my new Das Professional! I'm in love with this thing! The sound, it's like music to my ears.











Can I haz one admit to the club please?


----------



## Nano5656

[/quote]

sexiest thing I've seen. I just told my girlfriend who is browsing next to me between this and her, its not even close. And she didn't win.


----------



## jesusboots

Time for a new girlfriend than.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Time for a new girlfriend than.


She could be a supermodel and still can't win


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


sexiest thing I've seen. I just told my girlfriend who is browsing next to me between this and her, its not even close. And she didn't win. [/quote]










and i think i was weird for admiring the awesome look for 10 minutes when i got my Topre... i love the black text on dark grey keycaps


----------



## ohms

Sign me up! I just got mine today!


----------



## 161029

How many people find it easy to adjust from something else to a mechanical? I find it rather easy because I play piano and dynamics are a big part of my playing so my fingers are a bit sensitive.

Finally after a couple of months I'm using this board for the second time. I didn't use it until somewhere in the fall after I purchased this because I had that "precious, should not use" thing going on there for a second.







I took it out then but put it away after my sister had her friends come over a lot and they pounded on it once but luckily it didn't start pinging or anything. Now I'm using it for the 2nd time.


----------



## alpha215

Hey guys,

I got a question. This may not tight to mechanical keyboard, but more of a software keyboard issues.
My shift-keyboard is randomly stuck, without pressing it.
I tried diffrent keyboard, resintall usb driver and none of them are working.
Anyone has experience it before and got a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I got a question. This may not tight to mechanical keyboard, but more of a software keyboard issues.
> My shift-keyboard is randomly stuck, without pressing it.
> I tried diffrent keyboard, resintall usb driver and none of them are working.
> Anyone has experience it before and got a solution?
> Thanks.


Is there anything else connected that can do macros, like a mouse?


----------



## kurt1288

What about the StickyKeys function in windows? Check the accessibility options in control panel (http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-xp/help/using-stickykeys).

Also, I'll say sign me up! Got my Leopold today!


----------



## Nayoka

I've had my black widow for a while now. I will get a picture in a little to prove it.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is there anything else connected that can do macros, like a mouse?


No, sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt1288*
> 
> What about the StickyKeys function in windows?


I will turn it off and cross my finger if it is working permanently


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> How many people find it easy to adjust from something else to a mechanical?


Took me about 20 minutes coming from a G15. Then about 2 weeks to get over the awe of how much better it was.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Took me about 20 minutes coming from a G15. Then about 2 weeks to get over the awe of how much better it was.


This exactly (including the original G15).

Then I went back to a rubber dome and did this:


----------



## Boyboyd

I use a scissor switch at work. It's like typing on a sponge that's constantly trying to get out from under my fingers.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Took me about 20 minutes coming from a G15. Then about 2 weeks to get over the awe of how much better it was.


Wonder when I can get over the awe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> This exactly (including the original G15).
> Then I went back to a rubber dome and did this:


lol


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> June birthdays FTW
> 27th here
> FN + arrow up or arrow down
> I just picked up a TG3 BL-82 for 68 bucks shipped. Basically the deck 82 minus the ugly font and with red backlights.
> Now I just need somebody to mod it to browns or blues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> 27th is my brothers birthday. 19th is my other brothers, and mine is the 4th. woot.


11th here


----------



## lightsout

Just got a filco ninja off a geekhacker. I was all set to change the caps but I'm loving the stealth look.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just got a filco ninja off a geekhacker. I was all set to change the caps but I'm loving the stealth look.


It's beautiful right?


----------



## lightsout

Yah I like it a lot.


----------



## waar

vortex/kbc/whomever makes those pbt 'ninja' keycaps should have used a smaller font similar to filco. font they use is ugly imo


----------



## azianai

so i try to get on GH and my firewall blocks some intrusion lol...


----------



## reaper~

Same here. Somebody pm iMav!


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so i try to get on GH and my firewall blocks some intrusion lol...


Ditto...not sure if false positive or if it's real from an SQL injection or something


----------



## ripster




----------



## magna224

I got home and typed "geekhack.org" into my search bar, avast popped up and my entire night was ruined.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so i try to get on GH and my firewall blocks some intrusion lol...


me2, me2. Is the site hacked again


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt1288*
> 
> What about the StickyKeys function in windows? Check the accessibility options in control panel (http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-xp/help/using-stickykeys).


Yes it works!

BTW, any here prefer blue switch over brown switch? I am thinking of getting a blue switch, but I worry about the sound will be too loud.


----------



## RedStapler

I was on GH yesterday for several hours without any alarms but that makes me a little ... nervous.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung*
> 
> Yes it works!
> BTW, any here prefer blue switch over brown switch? I am thinking of getting a blue switch, but I worry about the sound will be too loud.


<~ this guy. Blue advocate!


----------



## azianai

yeah google blocks GH now, guess it got hacked again =/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> vortex/kbc/whomever makes those pbt 'ninja' keycaps should have used a smaller font similar to filco. font they use is ugly imo


I agree I had some whit ninja pbt's and didn't like them at all. Font is way too big.


----------



## pjBSOD

Ducky Shine arrived yesterday, video's still processing as of this post, so no HD yet c:


----------



## csm725

I will upload my CM Storm video review here once I "edit" it - read: kill it with WMM!


----------



## faMine

Oh gawd I was on gh yesterday... guess I'm scanning my computer when I get home









Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Oh gawd I was on gh yesterday... guess I'm scanning my computer when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


Me too, which concerns me, but a quick scan found nothing. It'd be helpful if we knew what to look for if you've been infected by the latest variant of attacks there, but I'm not sure if that information is ever available, nor if it's as simple as looking for a particular process or file on your PC. I have basically zero faith in antivirus programs, though. Harumph.


----------



## faMine

Yeah usually don't run an antivirus merely because I'm never worried about the sites I visit. Guess I need to revisit Microsoft Security Essentials... I dislike running them but I probably should.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> yeah google blocks GH now, guess it got hacked again =/


sucks


----------



## RedStapler

Over the years I've gotten viruses from various sources (no comments! snkr) that failed to be detected or prevented by AVG, Kapersky, Norton and Avast. These days I use MSE myself because it's very low impact, easy to use, and gives me enough of a false sense of security. My opinion is that the AV programs are all pretty worthless and so yeah. I just give it a modicum of attention and try to avoid any activities or websites that could entail any potential threat.

And of course, that's never really enough to completely avoid getting hit, so from time to time, these things happen.


----------



## pfunkmort

Sigh. I have only had my ducky shine for three weeks, and I LOVE it, but my space bar is developing this ultra-annoying squeak. I think it's any time I don't hit it directly up and down, but sort of on the front corner of it at an angle.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Sigh. I have only had my ducky shine for three weeks, and I LOVE it, but my space bar is developing this ultra-annoying squeak. I think it's any time I don't hit it directly up and down, but sort of on the front corner of it at an angle.


Time to go to Elite Keyboards and get some oil.


----------



## ripster

Finish Line Extreme Fluoro for bragging rights.


----------



## flerndip

I will post pix later, but for now I'd like to thank Overclock.net for their mechanical keyboard guide, which has been an invaluable part of my spiral down the rabbit hole of mechanical keyboards.

I'm typing this now on a Ducky Shine special Overclock.net red-LED edition with Cherry MX red switches that I recently got online from TankGuys. The feel of the double-shot overclock.net logo on the space bar takes some real getting used to - I initially couldn't stand it. Otherwise it has been a love affair.

I've also got Ducky Shines with switches of the black, blue, and brown varieties, blue, red, and green LED, a Filco Majetouch Ninja tenkeyless (brown), a couple of Razer Black Widow Ultimate (Cherry blue), and even an ABS brand keyboard I recently picked up on Craigslist with green ALPS switches that I find I like a lot better than I expected. I've got another Ducky I picked up at Microcenter (pretty amazing find) which isn't backlit and is only PC compatible but has brown switches and white printed abs keys.

Rubber dome keyboards make me punch things. Keep them a safe distance from me. They all secretly want to fly, like the desk set from the film "Dead Poet's Society".

-flerndip

Here's a Ducky Shine with blue LEDs and Cherry MX brown switches.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flerndip*
> 
> I will post pix later, but for now I'd like to thank Overclock.net for their mechanical keyboard guide, which has been an invaluable part of my spiral down the rabbit hole of mechanical keyboards.
> I'm typing this now on a Ducky Shine special Overclock.net red-LED edition with Cherry MX red switches that I recently got online from TankGuys. The feel of the double-shot overclock.net logo on the space bar takes some real getting used to - I initially couldn't stand it. Otherwise it has been a love affair.
> I've also got Ducky Shines with switches of the black, blue, and brown varieties, blue, red, and green LED, a Filco Majetouch Ninja tenkeyless (brown), a couple of Razer Black Widow Ultimate (Cherry blue), and even an ABS brand keyboard I recently picked up on Craigslist with green ALPS switches that I find I like a lot better than I expected. I've got another Ducky I picked up at Microcenter (pretty amazing find) which isn't backlit and is only PC compatible but has brown switches and white printed abs keys.
> Rubber dome keyboards make me punch things. Keep them a safe distance from me. They all secretly want to fly, like the desk set from the film "Dead Poet's Society".
> -flerndip


I have to admit that the OCN logo on the Dusky Shine really does feel weird. I can feel the laser etching every time I hit the space bar, other than that its a great board though.


----------



## onikazam

sign me up!

Filco Majestouch Ninja (MX Brown) w/ Purple wasd


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> sign me up!
> Filco Majestouch Ninja (MX Brown) w/ Purple wasd


how is it for gaming? can it compete with SS 6Gv2?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> sign me up!
> Filco Majestouch Ninja (MX Brown) w/ Purple wasd
> 
> 
> 
> how is it for gaming? can it compete with SS 6Gv2?
Click to expand...

Oh come on it smokes it. (not a fan of blacks). It just depends on what you like.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> how is it for gaming? can it compete with SS 6Gv2?


Ninja caps are soo cool. Have to find a set for my Filco. Nice board mang


----------



## Tennobanzai

My dad's friend gave me his old laptop from 1990. I'm pretty sure it's some kind of Alps switch but not sure what type.


----------



## morgofborg

^ yep, looks like black Alps (***ka) switches. What are the actual specs on that laptop?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> ^ yep, looks like black Alps (***ka) switches. What are the actual specs on that laptop?


It has MS-DOS, 20Mb HDD, some kind of Intel CPU. That's the only specs I could get.

The keyboard kinda feel like something between Cherry red and black, just with shorter travel


----------



## onikazam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> how is it for gaming? can it compete with SS 6Gv2?


Other gamers can vouch for that 'cause I haven't finished building my rig yet.


----------



## aggs

Thought I would share the oddity that is my work keyboard!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh come on it smokes it. (not a fan of blacks). It just depends on what you like.


racist!

jk =p


----------



## 260870

Hey guys, I am thinking of buying a Unicomp Ultra Classic. Anyone here used one? Thoughts on these?

Thanks.


----------



## Celeras

How long should I give myself to adjust from being a rubber dome lifer to my new Cherry MX red? I find it pretty easy to be making typos, not sure if I like it.


----------



## csm725

2 weeks at least.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> How long should I give myself to adjust from being a rubber dome lifer to my new Cherry MX red? I find it pretty easy to be making typos, not sure if I like it.


Yah I made crazy typos at first with reds. Still do some but I'm not a great typer.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> how is it for gaming? can it compete with SS 6Gv2?


lol 6gv2 isn't even close to Filco. Ignoring the switch type because that's personal preference.


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> lol 6gv2 isn't even close to Filco. Ignoring the switch type because that's personal preference.


Proove it, please. Because 6Gv2 is probably the steelseries' best keyboard ever. I want some proving


----------



## 0LD5K00L

I want to join too!







I ended up with a "pearl white" Unicomp customizer 102 after trying a bunch of cherry blue and brown keyboards;


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> How long should I give myself to adjust from being a rubber dome lifer to my new Cherry MX red? I find it pretty easy to be making typos, not sure if I like it.


I haven't used reds for an extended period, but blues corrected my typos pretty well


----------



## Kokin

I've had my first mech (Browns) for about 3-4 weeks now and while I've gotten better about not making typos and typing much quicker, the TKL form factor of my KBT Race messes me up a lot. My Right Shift button is almost as small as a regular key and I end up hitting the '/' key or the 'End' key instead of my R.Shift since I'm so used to having a huge R.Shift key.


----------



## pjBSOD

Don't think I've posted my Shine that I received a few days ago. Cherry MX Red.



Not too crazy about the LEDs, so I doubt I'll ever turn them on. I like plain black with the green WASD keys.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0LD5K00L*
> 
> I want to join too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a "pearl white" Unicomp customizer 102 after trying a bunch of cherry blue and brown keyboards;


You should clean that. Your A and O has dots over it.


----------



## 0LD5K00L

Haha, perhaps I should.







But then I would just miss our lovely Swedish characters!


----------



## ripster

You mean German Characters!


----------



## 0LD5K00L

But then we have the letter *Å* which is only common in the Swedish language!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> You mean German Characters!


Big Trouble In Little China, that is a great movie.


----------



## Genyx

Helloooo, I'm new to mechanical keyboards and was told to post in here, I'm do alot of programing, what keyboard should I get?

Is this any good?
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30024.html

I need it to be backlit, quiet, sexy and avaliable in the UK


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> Helloooo, I'm new to mechanical keyboards and was told to post in here, I'm do alot of programing, what keyboard should I get?
> Is this any good?
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30024.html
> I need it to be backlit, quiet, sexy and avaliable in the UK


The Das is a great keyboard







If you need it to be quiet, make sure you don't get MX Blues. You might also invest in some dampening rings, but I'm not sure if you need it to be that quiet.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> Helloooo, I'm new to mechanical keyboards and was told to post in here, I'm do alot of programing, what keyboard should I get?
> Is this any good?
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30024.html
> I need it to be backlit, quiet, sexy and avaliable in the UK


das aren't backlit

and the hump for the usb makes it so so in terms of sexy


----------



## ramkatral

Well. I finally broke down and got one. I like ten keyless boards, so I grabbed a cm Quickfire. I am in freakin love. This thing is heavy and very solid. Doesn't have any cheap feel to it. After testing different switches, I found that I prefer blues even for gaming. I also dislike backlit keys, since I can use a keyboard blindfolded.










I can haz join?


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> Helloooo, I'm new to mechanical keyboards and was told to post in here, I'm do alot of programing, what keyboard should I get?
> Is this any good?
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30024.html
> I need it to be backlit, quiet, sexy and avaliable in the UK


whats your budget


----------



## pjBSOD

I went back to my Das S Ultimate with MX Blues that I've had for a long time now, I just can't get used to MX Reds. Going from the incredible tactile feel and clickly sound of Blues which triggers my ASMR to MX Reds which does absolutely nothing for me is really boring. I also typed much slower on MX Reds than I type on MX Blues, but that may be because I was trying to adjust to such a huge cap in switch types.

Either way, I'll be using the Ducky Shine for a backup rig now, which is the rig my best friend plays on daily, so I'm sure he'll enjoy typing on a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Genyx

Budget is about £120 excluding vat


----------



## xquisit

I'd like to ask the mechanical keyboard club which is the best option for me:

Waiting for the new KBT Race (Brown) or Pure (I think Red is only available) Limited Editions
or
Noppoo Choc Mini 84 (Brown)

What's most important, no numeric pad, and least important is backlit.
I've never had a mechanical keyboard, and I think brown might be a nice starting point. I like to double tap keys, and I don't know if I will like bottoming out on blacks (not like I don't already bottom out all the time with my rubber dome).
I don't mind getting use to a layout, and I'm not sure how I feel about the Race having keycaps that are irreplaceable.
They say they Pure might be the same layout as the Poker.

I'm not sure which type of keycap I prefer, because I'm so use to this shiney and slippery crappy rubber dome.
I heard PBT feels a bit more rough than POM, but the quility of PBT is preferred normally.

Any thoughts? Budget is about $115 and I'm willing to wait for the KBTs (two weeks wait).

Qucik edit: If I went with the Mini 84, I would get the white keyboard which comes with the PBT (just because of what people normally say they like here). The only downside is no backlit, but I heard a member say they might be working on a new mini (which I won't be waiting for, unless someone chimes in with some good news).


----------



## 161029

I think my board is starting to ping. I can hear it every once it a bit. It'd better not be my desk trying to scare me to death.


----------



## ripster

I feel your ping.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I think my board is starting to ping. I can hear it every once it a bit. It'd better not be my desk trying to scare me to death.


You scare easily, don't watch horror movies.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I feel your ping.


Haha. Wish my sister's friends didn't have to smash it when they came over awhile ago. After that, I just put it away. Now I'm pulling it out again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> You scare easily, don't watch horror movies.


No. I was scared because it really is pinging.

Well, I don't know if it's pinging but I can hear some metal sound inside if I hit the key with a little more pressure than I do when I type.


----------



## Yolo

CM Storm Red Switches with 3M Di-Noc CF Wrap and Black Engraved PBT's.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yolo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Red Switches with 3M Di-Noc CF Wrap and Black Engraved PBT's.


Damn.

Edit: The ping seems to occur near the Enter key. There are small audible pings with the other keys but it's loudest at the Enter key. I can't hear it half of the time though because I'm listening to music or something.


----------



## ripster

The Filco Cherry Red I'm typing on right now USED to ping.

Now it doesn't.


----------



## waar

^ yup, my menu key used to ping and now it's gone.


----------



## Scrappy

Wow I haven't seen this thread in a while, what's up keyboard nuts?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yolo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Red Switches with 3M Di-Noc CF Wrap and Black Engraved PBT's.


I did the same thing the next day after I got my Quickfire with Blues.


----------



## Luke88

Add me to the Club , Steelseries 7g with white Wasd












Bonus Shot


----------



## Genyx

I think I'm going to go with the Corsair Vengeance K90 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, it has Cherry Red switches, which are light apparently.
Anyone got any really bad reviews before I click order?


----------



## RedStapler

Good morning, y'all. Just saying hi.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the Corsair Vengeance K90 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, it has Cherry Red switches, which are light apparently.
> Anyone got any really bad reviews before I click order?


As the owner of one, I can say many bad thing about it. Only thing sucks is that not all the keys are mechanical.

I love the wrist rest, USB port, and backlighting on it.

It is also very easy to clean when you take all the caps off.

However, I got a Ducky Shine with MX Reds also. And I have to say that the Ducky feels a lot better.

Personally, I'd spend a little more and get a Ducky Shine.


----------



## Genyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> As the owner of one, I can say many bad thing about it. Only thing sucks is that not all the keys are mechanical.
> I love the wrist rest, USB port, and backlighting on it.
> It is also very easy to clean when you take all the caps off.
> However, I got a Ducky Shine with MX Reds also. And I have to say that the Ducky feels a lot better.
> Personally, I'd spend a little more and get a Ducky Shine.


Can't seem to find it in the UK, also no macro keys?


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> 
> Can't seem to find it in the UK, also no macro keys?


Try Tank Guys, they have the OCN versions for sale. I'm pretty sure they ship internationally.
http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs.html

And no, there are no macro keys on it.


----------



## Hellish

How do you guys think it would look all the keys with letter in green but then the wasd purple? I am thinking about it but dont want to hate it after spending $34 on the keys.

current keyboard 6gv2










edit: going for it.

edit: site crashed while paying :S

used firefrox instead of chrome to order as it was being screwy with the site,


----------



## Sainesk

Does anyone know if the cm quickfire can be bought anywhere in Canada with Brown/Red switches?

I think i've seen only Blues and Blacks...


----------



## Yolo

Got some Imsto Thick Blank PBT's today and added it to my Filco.


----------



## lightsout

Those blanks look really nice.


----------



## reaper~

Yup, very nice Yolo. You're added.

Here's mine. Just got it this morning from a trade with sherryton..


----------



## waar

HHKB Type- Placebo =p


----------



## lightsout

She's a beauty reaper. But that price tag hurts oh my.


----------



## onikazam

Add me up, reaper~. I have pics on p.617


----------



## reaper~

^ Done. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Das Pro S


----------



## reaper~

^ Added and thanks for joining.


----------



## Awful

Purchased this a couple weeks ago. Wanted to add it to the thread. Reaper showed me his, and I had to have it. (mine's mx blue switches)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Purchased this a couple weeks ago. Wanted to add it to the thread. Reaper showed me his, and I had to have it. (mine's mx blue switches)


Nice.


----------



## cytoSiN

Been using this XArmor since April. I love it! Cherry MX Browns + backlighting...hard combination to find. Unfortunately it's been discontinued, and XArmor is now selling modified versions under the iOne/Scorpius brand. Hopefully this one lasts as long as the DAS Ultimate I've been using t work for the past 9 years


----------



## waar

Not that hard to find. Ducky has the shine with multiple switch choices and multiple backlit configs.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> Been using this XArmor since April. I love it! Cherry MX Browns + backlighting...hard combination to find. Unfortunately it's been discontinued, and XArmor is now selling modified versions under the iOne/Scorpius brand. Hopefully this one lasts as long as the DAS Ultimate I've been using t work for the past 9 years


haha, I thought you stole my picture at first, then I noticed the desk was different. (not this picture I linked)

Anyways I thought I joined a keyboard club already but I guess not. So here's my XArmor U9BL-S. I've had it since August and love it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Figured I'd post while I'm at work. I have the Ducky Shine OCN version with MX Blacks, a HHKB Pro 2 White and a very old IBM mech keyboard lol. Will post pics when I remember


Picture I have neglected to take


----------



## Awful

Brave soul having a drink that close to a hhkb!


----------



## waar

Just got the deck (blue case), had the tg3 (black case). Switched keycaps since I hate the deck font. And now I'm selling the tg3.


----------



## Awful

What switch type is on the tg3, reds?


----------



## waar

Black with grey space bar. LEDs are red.


----------



## Awful

You know how to soldier? Put blues on it and give me a price xD


----------



## waar

nope, im just a civilian =p

and im actually looking for somebody to do it for me. i have two people that are willing to for a price. was thinking of putting blues or greens on it.


----------



## Huff

I just got my new Realforce 87u 45g a week ago, all I can say is that I don't see me using my MX keyboards anytime soon. I was worried before I bought one because I use my computer a ton for games, but the 45g has the best feel out of any keyboard I've used. I liked MX browns for Starcraft 2 but never really liked my MX reds, so I was worried that I might not like the Realforce after such a big investment. After talking with some people on the fourms and not being able to control my keyboard addiction I decided to give the 45g Realforce a try. In Starcraft 2 I've tried many MX switches but with that game I was only comfortable with browns. Using the Realforce I instantly felt comfortable and love that I still get the tactile feedback. Bottoming out on the Realforce feels much better compared to the other MX keyboards I own, and I prefer typing on the Topre switches more than MX blues. It's only been a week so far and I'm very...very happy with my purchase, I do wish the 87u was a bit cheaper though so others could give them on try.

I also modded my Razer Abyssus LED to match the green Topre keyset, the bad picture doesn't really give the setup justice. I swapped the switches out for some Omron D2F-01F's but that's more of a story for the people in the Mice forum.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

I really like that green abyssus. I really want to do that to mine now!


----------



## squarebox

Added one more to my collection


----------



## reaper~

^ Updated







And all are added up to this point.


----------



## n1helix

Here are some pics finally. You can add the Ducky Shine to my list







(both MX Red)


----------



## Boyboyd

That corsair looks really nice.


----------



## ramkatral

Quick question. My quickfire's space bar likes to resist coming back up a little if I'm pressing it gently. Nothing horrible, but slightly noticeable. Anything I can put on the switches to remove the friction a bit?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> 
> I just got my new Realforce 87u 45g a week ago, all I can say is that I don't see me using my MX keyboards anytime soon. I was worried before I bought one because I use my computer a ton for games, but the 45g has the best feel out of any keyboard I've used. I liked MX browns for Starcraft 2 but never really liked my MX reds, so I was worried that I might not like the Realforce after such a big investment. After talking with some people on the fourms and not being able to control my keyboard addiction I decided to give the 45g Realforce a try. In Starcraft 2 I've tried many MX switches but with that game I was only comfortable with browns. Using the Realforce I instantly felt comfortable and love that I still get the tactile feedback. Bottoming out on the Realforce feels much better compared to the other MX keyboards I own, and I prefer typing on the Topre switches more than MX blues. It's only been a week so far and I'm very...very happy with my purchase, I do wish the 87u was a bit cheaper though so others could give them on try.
> I also modded my Razer Abyssus LED to match the green Topre keyset, the bad picture doesn't really give the setup justice. I swapped the switches out for some Omron D2F-01F's but that's more of a story for the people in the Mice forum.


So awesome.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Quick question. My quickfire's space bar likes to resist coming back up a little if I'm pressing it gently. Nothing horrible, but slightly noticeable. Anything I can put on the switches to remove the friction a bit?


a very very tiny drop 3 in one oil should help.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That corsair looks really nice.


It's not bad. But I like the Ducky more.

The K90 has more noise to it. It's more "clacky". The Shine dampens the sounds better.

Both keyboards have their pros and cons.

I do however find it easier to type on the Ducky.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> Here are some pics finally. You can add the Ducky Shine to my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (both MX Red)


Nice pics! Added.


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> a very very tiny drop 3 in one oil should help.


Thanks man. +1


----------



## kevininsimi

So, the etching on my WASD keys are starting to get dirty. I've had my Das for about a week and a half.









Anyway, time to buy a set of red engraved keycaps!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

A list of all the boards I've owned, but no longer have in my possesion:
-XArmor U9BL (mx blue)
-Noppoo Choc Mini (mx red)
-Noppoo Choc Mini (mx black)
-Filco Majestouch TKL (mx black)

What I currently have:









-Filco Camo Majestouch 2 TKL (mx blue)









-CM Storm Quickfire Rapid (mx red)









-Unicomp Classic

Plus, I have a KBT Race (mx red w/ blue LEDs) on the way through iMav's group buy.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice collection you got going there. Added.


----------



## lightsout

Got some doubleshots in the mail yesterday. Plus a rd 2 moogle. And modded my poker with browns to ergo clears. Digging the switches much more tactile. At first I didn't think so when just testing a couple switches but typing on it feels a lot different.



Also this guy came in the mail yesterday. But I got an offer I couldn't refuse so its off to a new home. Kind of bummed it was pretty col. But needed the money more.


----------



## megnin

Please add me to the club list. Here's a pic of my Rosewill RK-9000RE w/ Cherry MX Red switches. Key caps from WASD Keyboards.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Also this guy came in the mail yesterday. But I got an offer I couldn't refuse so its off to a new home. Kind of bummed it was pretty col. But needed the money more.


Must be a substantial amount for you to let it go so quickly.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megnin*
> 
> Please add me to the club list. Here's a pic of my Rosewill RK-9000RE w/ Cherry MX Red switches. Key caps from WASD Keyboards.


Added and welcome to OCN!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megnin*
> 
> Please add me to the club list. Here's a pic of my Rosewill RK-9000RE w/ Cherry MX Red switches. Key caps from WASD Keyboards.


Wow those red keys are dark. Did WASD get a new red key? The last red keys I ordered from WASD were more orange than red...but that was back in November.


----------



## megnin

I ordered these in early December last year. I didn't piece them together from larger sets, I just used their custom layout tool and ordered the set like this.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Also this guy came in the mail yesterday. But I got an offer I couldn't refuse so its off to a new home. Kind of bummed it was pretty col. But needed the money more.


mine should be here tomorrow.

just need a topre board now for one of them


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> mine should be here tomorrow.
> just need a topre board now for one of them


Lol you bought a topre click clack and you don't even have a board for it! XD

Tell me you didn't buy it solely to resell it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> mine should be here tomorrow.
> just need a topre board now for one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you bought a topre click clack and you don't even have a board for it! XD
> 
> Tell me you didn't buy it solely to resell it.
Click to expand...

He could almost fund a topre with that cap.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> He could almost fund a topre with that cap.


Tell me about it...the price of click clacks is out of control.


----------



## godofdeath

My white filco with double shots and shift and caps lock dremeled to lower height SMEXY


----------



## lightsout

Very nice Filco. Love me some cherries.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Lol you bought a topre click clack and you don't even have a board for it! XD
> Tell me you didn't buy it solely to resell it.


Nope, getting a HHKB. I don't buy stuff just to make a profit


----------



## Sriracha

I just got a used Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with MX Browns for $55 (!) shipped off of eBay. The only caveat I got from the sale description (and probably why it was so cheap) was that the T key might have some chattering problems every 20 keystrokes or so. Any way to fix this easily?


----------



## kaseyfleming

Pretty happy with my mionix zibal 60. Black switches, kinda a yellow/green backlite thats pretty sweet, usb 2.0 hub and heaphone/mic jacks (which is nice) Overall a really solid nice keyboard.


----------



## csm725

Please add my DK1087 Blues.

This post will serve as a haven for all of my mech KB reviews.

Here are my reviews:


----------



## azianai

i missed out on the MX CC from Elite Keyboards
i was contemplating getting a Topre one and trying to trade for an MX, but i figured i'd give someone who'll actually use the key a chance instead.

also missed on the 4grabs deal

my quest for a CC lives on.


----------



## waar

behold my super invisible modifiers!


----------



## Awful

They're so invisible they're gone! Man I have to get a poker.


----------



## waar

the skull scared them away


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> behold my super invisible modifiers!


I really like how the 3d click clack looks with your keyboard!


----------



## Mmmbacon

Lemme In!

Fairly new to the Mech keyboard world (although, my first job, EDS, the keyboard i used daily was a good ol (then new) Model M. I wish I had the forsight to horde a couple hundred). Anyway here are my wallet-killers so far:

-=-==-=-=-
IBM Model M
-=-=-=-=-=-

First Mech Board, the Good Ol IBM Model M. Its simply the best keyboard ever made.



-=-==-=-=-
IBM Model M (Rubber Dome Version)
-=-==-=-=-

First thrift shop find, another Model M, but this one is not buckling springs but rubber dome. Don't laugh it's simply the best rubber dome keyboard made! I bought this one to sell, but after using it, now way, it goes into the official rotation.

-=-==-=-=-
Dell AT101W
-=-==-=-=-

Along with the rubber dome model m, I also scored a Dell AT101W, my only alps switch board. Another that I was going to sell but changed my mind after using it.

-=-==-=-=-
Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid w/Cherry Biues
-=-==-=-=-

The Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid w/Cherry Biues - Probably the best board for your money right now, a GREAT solid littl board. Sporting the ultra leet Nyan Can complete set 



-=-==-=-=-
Rosewill 9800-BL
-=-==-=-=-

and lastly the newest, My Rosewill 9800BL (Cherry Black) In my attempt to have a board representing each cherry switch, I gave a go at the Cherry Blacks. The Rosewill is a suprisingly solid board, nice heft. I found I dont like the switches much, as I prefert a tactile experience. Don't get me wrong, its not a bad board at all, just that the switchs are not for me. If anyone out there has recently purchased a tactile version Rosewill and would like to trade it for a linear switch, lets swap!!!


----------



## whiskerBox

I figured it was probably time to join OCN

Anyways heres is my Poker:


----------



## reaper~

^ Hmm... a few familiar names and one Poker case in particular, looks very familiar to me.









You're all added to the spreadsheet and welcome to the OCN!


----------



## waar

whiskers!!!! welcome to OCN! im sure you probably already know who this is


----------



## 260870

^I thought you were talking to me for a second ;P

My Unicomp Ultra Classic just arrived, will post pics later so It can be added to the club. I don't really like the feel, I expected buckling springs to be harder to press.


----------



## Genyx

Hey everyone, i've just got my Corsair K90 keyboard, and it's going to take loads of getting used to lol, so different to type on!


----------



## Citra

Reaper, can you change the spreadsheet? I got an OCN Ducky Tenkeyless with blues instead. Thanks!


----------



## ramkatral

I hate you people. All of you. Not only is it your fault I gave in and bought a Quickfire, it's also your fault that I just spent the same amount of money on a custom key cap set from WASD. Jerks.


----------



## Thierry19

*Sigh, I'm not an artist:


It's a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate. Loving the clacks.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> I hate you people. All of you. Not only is it your fault I gave in and bought a Quickfire, it's also your fault that I just spent the same amount of money on a custom key cap set from WASD. Jerks.


We all enjoy your hate.


----------



## waar

got an access-IS board.. but stupid program is flaky on windows 7 so i can't program it -.- need to find xp pc


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genyx*
> Hey everyone, i've just got my Corsair K90 keyboard, and it's going to take loads of getting used to lol, so different to type on!


Added. Welcome aboard!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> Reaper, can you change the spreadsheet? I got an OCN Ducky Tenkeyless with blues instead. Thanks!


Done and done!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thierry19*
> *Sigh, I'm not an artist:
> It's a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate. Loving the clacks.


Your pic looks fine!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> got an access-IS board.. but stupid program is flaky on windows 7 so i can't program it -.- need to find xp pc


You have too many... from now on you'll have to update them yourself.


----------



## waar

=p i have been for awhile haha


----------



## Costfree

Looks like I joined the club. I just got the Black Widow Ultimate Stealth.









Edit: Pics.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got an access-IS board.. but stupid program is flaky on windows 7 so i can't program it -.- need to find xp pc


That looks amazing, but I bet it's hard to type on.


----------



## waar

Haven't tried it for long. But Im going to use it like one of those razer/belkin gaming pads so it'll only be one handed use.


----------



## Boyboyd

It'd probably work perfectly as one of those. Nice idea.


----------



## Hellish

I am not sure which way I like it better, also before ordering I didnt even realize that from elite keyboards the letters were white and from wasd they are black


















also looking for suggestions what to do next to it


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> Reaper please add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless - MX Browns
> 
> Added red esc and lavender WASD keys today from elitekeyboards


how did you get the lavendar wasd in black text when the cherry mx ones only come in white text from elite keyboards? The only black ones are topre I am confused...


----------



## llama16

I don't think they fit, as they appear to be sitting VERY high. No thanks.


----------



## csm725

Either he didn't press them down all the way (doubtful) or more likely it's an optical illusion.


----------



## Hellish

anyone know how I can get a set of lavendar wasd with black text that are cherry-mx?


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> anyone know how I can get a set of lavendar wasd with black text that are cherry-mx?


Don't they have the option for individual custom caps? Looks kind of pricey though for just some arrow keys; 7 bucks each.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> Don't they have the option for individual custom caps? Looks kind of pricey though for just some arrow keys; 7 bucks each.


wasd does but they dont carry purple/lavendar

elite doesnt do custom


----------



## Krud

Look what I stumbled upon today


----------



## llama16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Either he didn't press them down all the way (doubtful) or more likely it's an optical illusion.


optical illusion :S you should really zoom in on that, they're at at least 2mm above the surrounding keys on the same row


----------



## csm725

Lol k.
Either he didn't push the keys down all the way or it's an optical illusion.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Look what I stumbled upon today


Nice find! I want one of the silver labels.


----------



## wompwomp

is it safe to browse geekhack again or is it still infested with Trojans? >=O


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> is it safe to browse geekhack again or is it still infested with Trojans? >=O


This. Wondering about this too.


----------



## lightsout

Geekhack is fine!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Geekhack is fine!


Yes!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> how did you get the lavendar wasd in black text when the cherry mx ones only come in white text from elite keyboards? The only black ones are topre I am confused...


you can get them from keyboardco, but the postage is probably not worth it.

ek stopped selling the lavender with black print for a couple months now.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> you can get them from keyboardco, but the postage is probably not worth it.
> ek stopped selling the lavender with blank print for a couple months now.


are they these but in the uk they are considered blue?
http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=640

edit: $25 for 4 keys ouch


----------



## waar

yup, and yeah. expensive shipping.


----------



## lightsout

You could always make a WTB thread at GH those aren't the most sought after keys. Someone may have some lying around.


----------



## Awful

The purple+black came with my yellow edition Filco. Too bad that color combo looks hideous.


----------



## llama16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lol k.
> Either he didn't push the keys down all the way or it's an optical illusion.


leave out the part of the optical illusion when your repeat yourself next time


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> are they these but in the uk they are considered blue?
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=640
> edit: $25 for 4 keys ouch


How much is shipping to Canada?

Edit: Wow, £14.78. It's so expensive because they seem to refuse to use royal mail for overseas deliveries.

Edit: It seems to be only North America that they don't use that for. It's an option to everywhere else in the world. Very strange.


----------



## areus

Hey guys.. im searching for keycaps for my Filco Majestouch Brown .. where to get some in germany ?


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> is it safe to browse geekhack again or is it still infested with Trojans? >=O


Unfortunately the site is still slower than KL.


----------



## mazdaboi

Reading all this and seeing the photos with reviews, Im going to upgrade from my Logitech G15 to a CM Storm keyboard this week. I miss the mechanical key feel, and i neve use the macro keys or numeric pad, no loss there.....


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> are they these but in the uk they are considered blue?
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=640
> edit: $25 for 4 keys ouch


i got them that, unused as they dont work in my color scheme

also got a filco keypuller too.

I just shipped a set to Alberta CA, if you want i can offer you the same deal, it'll be cheaper than Keyboardco


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i got them that, unused as they dont work in my color scheme
> also got a filco keypuller too.
> I just shipped a set to Alberta CA, if you want i can offer you the same deal, it'll be cheaper than Keyboardco


how much are you looking for?

shipping to toronto

just the wasd keys no puller i have 1


----------



## Imports>Muscles

This thread isn't colorful enough.


And some love for my poker.


----------



## 161029

Makes me think of little kids toys.


----------



## azianai

only thing stopping me from buying the blue PBTs is that UGLY spacebar lol


----------



## Nayoka

what board would you guys recommend me getting that has reds in it. I have blues and I like them but not for gaming. I want to try reds or browns next.

my budget is around $80


----------



## waar

may i ask why you don't like blues for gaming?


----------



## Nayoka

the loudness of them. my mic picks up my keyboard way to easily and it's getting kind of annoying


----------



## waar

ah, i see. yeah i get complains about that also when im on mic.

but my typing experience > them complaining lol

anyway, this came in the mail today:









and added this to it


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Are those imsto's PBT blanks that someone is trying to hock for $90 in the Geekhack classifieds?


----------



## lightsout

I keep seeing these pokers with white engraved pbt's they look sweet. Makes me want to get a second poker.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Are those imsto's PBT blanks that someone is trying to hock for $90 in the Geekhack classifieds?


no, that's my HHKB with blanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I keep seeing these pokers with white engraved pbt's they look sweet. Makes me want to get a second poker.


why not just get the white pbt's lol?

what am i saying, everybody needs MOAR keyboards.

and i totally stole the idea from jpm, after i saw his i had to steal it since we both have the same color shell


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> what am i saying, everybody needs MOAR keyboards.


Yup, everytime I sell one to thin out my collection end up buying another.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> what board would you guys recommend me getting that has reds in it. I have blues and I like them but not for gaming. I want to try reds or browns next.
> my budget is around $80


I personally think the CM quickfire is the best choice if you don't need a numpad, and don't mind the excessive logos everywhere, or a White Leopold from elitekeyboards. Only thing is they're both $89-90 and shipping might make them out of your price range.

The K60 and the Rosewill RK-9000RE are currently both on sale for $80 each on Newegg,
though I'm hesitant to recommend either - I don't buy Corsair's excuses for not making it fully mechanical yet charging the same as one, I have a RK-9000RE which I quite like and have no problems with, but i've heard of one or two people having problems with the mini-usb connector on the keyboard.

So if you can't gather a few more $, i'd say just go with the K60 if you're okay with a few keys not being mechanical - better a few keys dying early than your whole keyboard being useless if you have problems and for some reason you can't RMA it. Maybe someone else here can recommend something better for the price though...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Are those imsto's PBT blanks that someone is trying to hock for $90 in the Geekhack classifieds?
> 
> 
> 
> no, that's my HHKB with blanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I keep seeing these pokers with white engraved pbt's they look sweet. Makes me want to get a second poker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not just get the white pbt's lol?
> 
> what am i saying, everybody needs MOAR keyboards.
> 
> and i totally stole the idea from jpm, after i saw his i had to steal it since we both have the same color shell
Click to expand...

Yah well thats too easy lol. I finally got some cherry doubleshots on my poker which was a look I wanted for a while. So I don't really want to change it up already.

Just got some brand new black doubleshots off of a board on ebay. Digging the stealth look on my filco just need a moogle kit. Pic taken with my phone in crappy lighting sorry.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Yup, everytime I sell one to thin out my collection end up buying another.


it's a never ending cycle. ive hit that point that i have every keyboard that i've wanted (well, minus the korean customs) so "thinning out" my collection is a no go because i dont want to get rid of them lol


----------



## LastBucsfan

Just got a brand new Ducky Shine Overclock.net edition with Cherry MX Brown switches! Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*
> 
> Just got a brand new Ducky Shine Overclock.net edition with Cherry MX Brown switches! Will post some pics tomorrow.


I'll add you tomorrow then...

I don't like too many colors on a keyboard so here's mine...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Yup, everytime I sell one to thin out my collection end up buying another.
> 
> 
> 
> it's a never ending cycle. ive hit that point that i have every keyboard that i've wanted (well, minus the korean customs) so "thinning out" my collection is a no go because i dont want to get rid of them lol
Click to expand...

I definitely have some I want to add to my collection (ssk, topre) but every time I have the money I don't pull the trigger.


----------



## waar

i know that feeling.

it took me a year to finally buy a hhkb. and thats only because the price was below retail. and actually, i want an 87U now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i know that feeling.
> 
> it took me a year to finally buy a hhkb. and thats only because the price was below retail. and actually, i want an 87U now.


Yah I've had a little bit of cash in my paypal and I keep hesitating on what to get. It will probably end up being one of those aluminum poker cases and some moogles. Then I'll have to find some more throw away money


----------



## waar

i think im going to skip those alu cases, i rather get the phantom alu case instead. seeing as i already have one for my poker, no need for two.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm curious who here has the biggest keycap collection? I personally never bother buying any for my mechanicals since I find most that aren't black or white ugly, but quite liked the completely clear and nyan cat ones i've seen in this thread in the past few days...


----------



## reaper~

^ Usually I collect just single keycaps (one of each) but I do have some that come in sets. Here's my modest collection so far.. this pic is also a bit old.. haven't had time to update it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i think im going to skip those alu cases, i rather get the phantom alu case instead. seeing as i already have one for my poker, no need for two.


Well yah since you have one of the nice ones. I'm holding off on paying though not sure yet I want to get it. Its nice having some money to spend but once its gone its gone.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Usually I collect just single keycaps (one of each) but I do have some that come in sets. Here's my modest collection so far.. this pic is also a bit old.. haven't had time to update it.
> 
> *snip*


nice, I like the SC ones, seen them before on GH







I'd love keycaps with unit pics on them so I can replace the hotkeys, but I've never seen any and not sure if there'd be enough demand...

Out of curiosity, do you happen to know if the makers of the SC race logo keys had to get rights from Blizzard to create and sell them?


----------



## waar

not sure if curious, or works for blizzard

they didn't get permission, so it was a one time deal since the order was already placed.


----------



## Nayoka

i've been looking at the quickfire but it's sold out for the switch I want.

anyone have a poker or knows of one $100 or less I could get my hands on (with red or brown switches)









edit: would the Leopold boards on EliteKeyboards be a good buy. The otaku tkl boards are $89 for the white one and I love how it looks. But they have both the switches I want and don't know which one I should get. I'm leaning towards red but can't make my mind up.


----------



## Hellish

Need some suggestions before I order next, this is what I am set on so far, might do the other keys beside the top row numbers blue as well

not going for a cool color scheme either I plan to use every color available from wasdkeyboards + lavendar










...i know its a bad pic but I used a low res pic + didnt feel like selecting invidiual keys + didnt get the real colors or try to, no real need to do it proper.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Usually I collect just single keycaps (one of each) but I do have some that come in sets. Here's my modest collection so far.. this pic is also a bit old.. haven't had time to update it.


Damn. I'm jealous and I'm not afraid to say so because that's completely worth being jealous about.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Damn. I'm jealous and I'm not afraid to say so because that's completely worth being jealous about.


Haha.. don't be. Go hang around Geekhack for a month or two and there's a chance that your collection will be bigger than mine.


----------



## Sainesk

just wondering, is there anything special about the keycap pullers for mechanical keyboards?
I have one that comes with a Rosewill 800G (my secret dome love







), looks pretty much the same as the ones that come with the quickfire, wondering if it'll work just as well...


----------



## reaper~

^ I'd recommend you get a wire puller since they're easier to use (well, for me anyway) and less likely to scratch your keycaps. You can get one from EK for around 5 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## MyNameIsFinn

Im in! I have a Das w/ Blues and Filco MJ2 TKL w/ Browns


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## lightsout

MynameisFinn how do you have 0 posts? wth.


----------



## reaper~

^ It's fixed now.


----------



## waar

Damn it.


----------



## lightsout

Ah damn it looked cool.


----------



## 161029

Huddler's a bit slow. I edited one of my posts and the change didn't show up until 3 minute later.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I recently had a play a ducky shine with MX red switches. They were very comfrotable to type with, much better than i expected, that along with the awesome LED colour schemes you can have i think i have my next main board. Only thing i could want is if they were made in tenkeyless, is this going to be happening? If not any other boards with adjustable LEDs, red switches and no numpad?


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I recently had a play a ducky shine with MX red switches. They were very comfrotable to type with, much better than i expected, that along with the awesome LED colour schemes you can have i think i have my next main board. Only thing i could want is if they were made in tenkeyless, is this going to be happening? If not any other boards with adjustable LEDs, red switches and no numpad?


KBT Race would be one but it's not really TKL.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

All my current keyboards aren't TKL, for gaming I would love to have my mouse a bit closer to my keyboard. Is it possible to put LED switches into a non LED designed keyboard? I am able to resolder switches, I was thinking about modding mx red LED keys into a TKL keyboard, any places where i can see the circuit board layout of different keyboards?


----------



## balancebox

got a CM Storm blue Cherry MX last night for around $72 including tax. from NCIX

still waiting for my full size filco from US =/


----------



## lightsout

I just ordered another quick fire with blues too. Had one and sold it. But I was missing the clickyness. Plus I bought a set of new doubleshots and needed a board to put them on.


----------



## Phillychuck

So I've finally bought a keyboard I'm happy with.. I've had for a few weeks and am finally content with the Steelseries 6gv2. The WASD, 1-4 keys are already dingy looking. Same issue I had with the K60, I don't understand it. I must have alien sweat, or these key caps must all use the same brand of ink.

Could you remove the Meka G1 and K60 from my name, both are now back at Amazon for the "Used" price.


----------



## Nayoka

Just ordered a Leopold TKL Otaku with brown switches. Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Wooller

Sign me up!

Razer BlackWidow


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> 
> got a CM Storm blue Cherry MX last night for around $72 including tax. from NCIX
> still waiting for my full size filco from US =/


Nice photo.


----------



## ShtKck

Ugh. I had a model M years ago when I was in high school and ruined it by moving the keys around to spell cuss words on the keyboard and I broke some of the keys to get them to fit... Sad day. I was such a smart ass.


----------



## Osea23

http://www.overclock.net/t/1231534/i-got-my-ducky-shine i'd like to join







in love with my ducky. Ducky DK9008S Green LED with mx brown


----------



## onikazam

My Filco MJ Ninja (MX Browns) has the infamous ping on some keys. I'm cool with it though. I'm treating it as extra audible feedback... like MX Blues LOL


----------



## ripster

I feel your ping.


----------



## Phillychuck

I'm so fail, the model number I originally typed is wrong, its a 6GV2, I typed 6vg2, I feel like I have the special education version of the keyboard now 

Dyslexia kills


----------



## reaper~

^ Haha copy and paste ftw! Anyway, it should be ok now.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I feel your ping.


Time to go find something new. It's only the second time I've heard this and I'm bored.


----------



## Astr627

I got this CM Quickfire Rapid one month ago. It's blue switch and feels very good. It's very similar to my old Filco Tenkeyless keyboard. A solid built unit and I recommend it!


----------



## Scrappy

My darn twitchy buying finger. New keyboard should be here thursday









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rrab


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I feel your ping.


can you post a audio/video of how it pings? and is that a common problem?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I feel your ping.
> 
> 
> 
> can you post a audio/video of how it pings? and is that a common problem?
Click to expand...

It's a high pitched metalic noise, it is a know problem on the Filcos I can hear it from time to time on mine but it's never severe or consistent.


----------



## 161029

I guess a good example of ping would be something like something hitting a hollow piece of metal so it vibrates and the click from the switch. My Filco's starting to have a bit but most of the time it's unnoticeable unless I bottom out. I also have music on most of the time anyways.

I feel like the Quickfire boards are the new Filco boards. I remember somewhere a CM Storm rep said that they used the same base design as the Filco boards but they modified it a bit and used the Costar stabilizers. I forgot but does Filco use Costar or Cherry stabilizers? Every time I try to take off my enter or space key it gets hooked onto something. I'm going to guess those are Costars.


----------



## Crazy9000

Filco increases your ping. Use a Realforce for low ping gaming!


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> It's a high pitched metalic noise, it is a know problem on the Filcos I can hear it from time to time on mine but it's never severe or consistent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I guess a good example of ping would be something like something hitting a hollow piece of metal so it vibrates and the click from the switch. My Filco's starting to have a bit but most of the time it's unnoticeable unless I bottom out. I also have music on most of the time anyways.
> 
> *I feel like the Quickfire boards are the new Filco boards.* I remember somewhere a CM Storm rep said that they used the same base design as the Filco boards but they modified it a bit and used the Costar stabilizers. I forgot but does Filco use Costar or Cherry stabilizers? Every time I try to take off my enter or space key it gets hooked onto something. I'm going to guess those are Costars.


*LOL if true.*

thanks guys.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I guess a good example of ping would be something like something hitting a hollow piece of metal so it vibrates and the click from the switch. My Filco's starting to have a bit but most of the time it's unnoticeable unless I bottom out. I also have music on most of the time anyways.
> 
> I feel like the Quickfire boards are the new Filco boards. I remember somewhere a CM Storm rep said that they used the same base design as the Filco boards but they modified it a bit and used the Costar stabilizers. I forgot but does Filco use Costar or Cherry stabilizers? Every time I try to take off my enter or space key it gets hooked onto something. I'm going to guess those are Costars.


Filco & Cm Storm= Costar stabilizers
Leopold= Cherry stabilizers


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> *LOL if true.*
> thanks guys.


IKR?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Filco & Cm Storm= Costar stabilizers
> Leopold= Cherry stabilizers


oh...I was mixing it up with Leopold. thanks


----------



## jil_jil32

Heheh


----------



## csm725

Details please.
Just guessing:
Custom powder coated Filco TKL with Round 1 keys, double shot Jolly Rogers from the recent GB, and a GH backspace.
White RF 87U with red CC Esc
HHKB with some sexy lime greens and white WASD


----------



## Boyboyd

I think all green / purple / red keys on a white board look amazing.

Edit: Actually, any bright primary colour does.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Details please.
> Just guessing:
> Custom powder coated Filco TKL with Round 1 keys, double shot Jolly Rogers from the recent GB, and a GH backspace.
> White RF 87U with red CC Esc
> HHKB with some sexy lime greens and white WASD


going to go out on a limb and say you are incorrect about the filco.

there is a blue filco fullsize, and those are round 3 keycaps.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> going to go out on a limb and say you are incorrect about the filco.
> there is a blue filco fullsize, and those are round 3 keycaps.


Wasn't aware of the FS Blue Filco's existence. More pics / link?
Also, yeah I get confused between round 3 and 1.


----------



## waar




----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Wasn't aware of the FS Blue Filco's existence. More pics / link?
> Also, yeah I get confused between round 3 and 1.


I am disappoint.


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Filco & Cm Storm= Costar stabilizers
> Leopold= Cherry stabilizers


what about Steelseries 6Gv2? what stabilizers does it use?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> what about Steelseries 6Gv2? what stabilizers does it use?


Cherry stabilizers I believe.


----------



## waar

no more ugly coolermaster logos!


----------



## lightsout

Oh damn you went red!! I like it. Did you prep the surface or just paint right over it. Came out swet.


----------



## waar

cleaned it, sanded it a tiny bit. primed it with this primer i got from work. sanded it again with 300 grit finish sand paper. one coat, sanded again, two coats and sanded it again. and then a final coat.

doesnt look half bad IMO. i wish home depot had better choices in red in satin finish but this was the only one. looks better IRL since im terrible at taking pictures lol.

and yeah, went red so it can kind of match my poker when i rotate boards. but wont be for awhile since im starting to fall for this hhkb lol


----------



## lightsout

Sounds like you did it right. I may have to try something with mine.


----------



## waar

well i work in construction/painting so ive been doing this for awhile lol.

i just have no patience -.- i kept going outside to check if it was ready. and to be honest, another coat wouldn't kill it. i just wanted to see how it would look haha.


----------



## lightsout

Oh you work in construction? I didn't know that. I did for a long time but with the crappy economy couldn't hang with the up and down work from week to week.


----------



## waar

yeah, tell me about it. i didnt work today. but im back at it again tomorrow.

it was kind of nice taking a day off tho. i usually work monday to saturday. gave me time to finish the keyboard shell, catch up on my netflix queue and rest!


----------



## Nayoka

my Leopold should be here on Friday. I'm hoping that I like it better than my Blackwidow.

edit: wait Maar your demik on geekhack


----------



## glakr

First Mechanical. Yeah! Add me.

Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 Semi-Custom ( Think this is an Xarmour or clone )

Cherry MX Browns.

Custom LED colors for ESC(red), WASD(green) and arrow keys(yellow)

Really liking it so far. Little bit of funkiness with the function key when I first got it but it seems to have worked itself out.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> my Leopold should be here on Friday. I'm hoping that I like it better than my Blackwidow.
> edit: wait Maar your demik on geekhack


waar * =p

and yessir, that is me.


----------



## Nayoka

haha almost had it. just flip my first letter and it's good.

well good to know then. I really need to start posting on geekhack more. I'm such a lurker.


----------



## waar

Just stay away from the Gb section if you love your bank account lol


----------



## Nayoka

i've already participated in the your geekhack key GB haha. I ordered 15 of them


----------



## waar

You've gone down the rabbit hole, no turning back now. Same user name on GH as here?


----------



## Nayoka

Nah my name on there is Josh Nath. I just use facebook to connect to geekhack

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ljzu4x


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Cherry stabilizers I believe.


which ones are better? in is it a big problem if SS 6Gv2 has Cherry ones (if they are not the best ones)


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm currently using Qpad MK-50 with Cherry MX Red switches. Before this I had Steelseries 6GV2 with Cherry MX Blacks. Of those two, Qpad is superior. It has very nice palm rest and includes keycap puller. It feels solid in use, I feel it can take quite a bit of abuse







.

Reds are better for both writing and gaming, I felt blacks were too stiff. Only bad thing about this keyboard is that it's quite loud. It doesn't bother me at all but some of my friends complain about the sound when I use the mic in Skype. I might buy O-rings for keys, they should dampen the sound somewhat.

MK-50 is the best keyboard I have ever used and one of the best mechanicals you can buy for the money (70e here in Finland, that's about same price as 6GV2). Very much recommended especially if you are looking for your first mechanical keyboard.









I might take a picture later, atm I just have crappy cell phone camera.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Just stay away from the Gb section if you love your bank account lol


This. I've been holding out pretty good, but I'm still tempted.

I'm happy WASD offers custom keys though (text and graphic). I want to see www.fxesc.com (Clack Factory Website) open though. I want to see all their keys. Elitekeyboards only has a couple of the skull caps. I'm too lazy to order from Signature Plastics. lol


----------



## gibsy

hye guys, im just wondering..what is the difference between mechanical keyboard vs ordinary one??


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibsy*
> 
> hye guys, im just wondering..what is the difference between mechanical keyboard vs ordinary one??


They're supposed to last much longer, there's 4 common Cherry switches (Blue, Brown, Black, Red) so you can choose a switch which feels right for you, domes have to be bottomed out to activate a key while mechs have a higher actuation point meaning less fatigue from typing and easier to double tap, many mechs have NKRO over PS/2. Some mechs are clicky too so it feels like you're on a typewriter (Blues, Buckling spring)


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Just stay away from the Gb section if you love your bank account lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> i've already participated in the your geekhack key GB haha. I ordered 15 of them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> You've gone down the rabbit hole, no turning back now. Same user name on GH as here?


yeah...im down the rabbit hole too....$300+ and counting lol

Btw, didn't realize Waar = Demik, i ended up pissing him off on GH lol
mah bad!


----------



## reaper~

"reaper~" here = "reaper" there, ok? In case, any of y'all are wondering. lol

Chip wouldn't take off that tilde from my username.


----------



## csm725

I'm csm725 on GeekHack; who'd have guessed?


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

I guess im in the club now =D

Das keyboard silent edition <3

Do i have to post proof? =p


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> Do i have to post proof? =p


Yes, please.....


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> yeah...im down the rabbit hole too....$300+ and counting lol
> Btw, didn't realize Waar = Demik, i ended up pissing him off on GH lol
> mah bad!


We meet again projectD >.> lol jk

I hold no grudges!


----------



## Nayoka

I was so mad that I missed this last ClickClack sale. I really wanted that 3D skull.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'm csm725 on GeekHack; who'd have guessed?


I just remembered that I have your e-mail and steam. Time to go find you on GH.


----------



## csm725




----------



## 161029




----------



## StormX2

I could have Swore i posted in here

But Id like to Join, Won a Ducky 1008 MX Brown from OCN Giveaway =)

I like it!


----------



## reaper~

^ Need pic(s) before I can add ya..


----------



## StormX2

thats the thing, i coulda swore i did all this already, but I cant search the thread for my name

I have the Pics uploaded in my gallery and everything lol


----------



## Costfree

hey reaper I posted but wasn't added yet!!


----------



## StormX2

OK here they are

My Ducky Gallery

many thanks to OCN For the Giveaway! My First Piece of OCN gear!

Ive been here so long and I dont even have an OCN Applique!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> OK here they are
> My Ducky Gallery
> many thanks to OCN For the Giveaway! My First Piece of OCN gear!
> Ive been here so long and I dont even have an OCN Applique!


Cherry or Costar stabilizers?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> hey reaper I posted but wasn't added yet!!


Sorry I missed that. Which keyboard do you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> OK here they are
> My Ducky Gallery
> many thanks to OCN For the Giveaway! My First Piece of OCN gear!
> Ive been here so long and I dont even have an OCN Applique!


Added.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Cherry or Costar stabilizers?


Cherry


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Cherry


Ah, thanks.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I am chasing the PCB design of the ducky shine keyboards, anybody able to help?


----------



## Scrappy

Just in today, Leopold with reds

I like the switches and keyboard so far but I will say that Costar > Cherry. Not that it matters, the only key you really feel it on is the spacebar and most people smack that so hard they won't feel the difference.


----------



## Nayoka

Nice I have a Leopold with browns coming in tomorrow.


----------



## whiskerBox

New baby came in today


----------



## lightsout

Woot! Score Whisker. I'm jelly! I got a quickfire in today *hangs head in shame*


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> hey reaper I posted but wasn't added yet!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Sorry I missed that. Which keyboard do you have?
> 
> Added.


http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/6280#post_16706839


----------



## whiskerBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot! Score Whisker. I'm jelly! I got a quickfire in today *hangs head in shame*


**** after seeing waar's QF painted I want one to play with now too! What switch did you get?


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Don't think I've posted my Shine that I received a few days ago. Cherry MX Red.
> 
> Not too crazy about the LEDs, so I doubt I'll ever turn them on. I like plain black with the green WASD keys.


I like that. Where/how can I get colored keys?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> **** after seeing waar's QF painted I want one to play with now too! What switch did you get?


if he knows what's good for him, it _better_ be blues =p


----------



## whiskerBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> **** after seeing waar's QF painted I want one to play with now too! What switch did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> if he knows what's good for him, it _better_ be blues =p
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah see all the noise you blue people make!


----------



## waar

what do you mean _you blue people_?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## csm725

I dislike Blues...


----------



## waar

you are dead to me csm.

DEAD!


----------



## whiskerBox

Boy I'm glad we were not talking about brown switches lol


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> Boy I'm glad we were not talking about brown switches lol


Or Blacks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> you are dead to me csm.
> DEAD!


Sorry but they're just so... sticky.


----------



## waar

Blasphemy. Your mouth speaks nothing but blasphemy!!!!!

I do like greens more than blue tho ^.^

Anything negative and those are fighting words damn it.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Blasphemy. Your mouth speaks nothing but blasphemy!!!!!
> I do like greens more than blue tho ^.^
> Anything negative and those are fighting words damn it.


You're definitely crazy. I can't stand Greens.
Then again the only Greens I've tried were my Ducky Blues' spacebar.


----------



## waar

Making the keyboard gods sad csm









Linear switches are boring.

I loathe reds and blacks.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Making the keyboard gods sad csm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linear switches are boring.
> I loathe reds and blacks.


Reds > Browns > Blues
IMO.
I really want to try out Clears.


----------



## TheJesus

I use blues.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I use blues.


Begone, fool!


----------



## Nayoka

I use rubber dome


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I use blues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Begone, fool!


NOBODY MESSES WITH THE JESUS!

i cant use the actual line or else ill get warned again lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Reds > Browns > Blues
> IMO.
> I really want to try out Clears.


you are so wrong it's not even funny.

green > blue > brown > dog poop > dog vomit because he ate his poop > red&black


----------



## AuraNova

I never realized having a certain color switch was that important...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> NOBODY MESSES WITH THE JESUS!
> i cant use the actual line or else ill get warned again lol
> you are so wrong it's not even funny.
> green > blue > brown > dog poop > dog vomit because he ate his poop > red&black


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I never realized having a certain color switch was that important...


We are just joking around lol

Well besides the part where blue is king.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> blue is king.


Surely you're being sarcastic?


----------



## Nayoka

blues are great and I use one on my blackwidow. But i'm getting a little tired of how loud it is after so much clicking. So I ordered a board with browns. We will see tomorrow if I like them or not.

And I'm pretty sure he isn't kidding but maybe, just maybe.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I never realized having a certain color switch was that important...


Each person likes a certain switch type and they stick to it









I have only tried blues and a Ducky @ Microcenter (no idea what switch). Blue is a little loud, but the feeling is fantastic.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> blues are great and I use one on my blackwidow. But i'm getting a little tired of how loud it is after so much clicking. So I ordered a board with browns. We will see tomorrow if I like them or not.
> And I'm pretty sure he isn't kidding but maybe, just maybe.


We were joking.


----------



## MyNamesAlex

Yay! A club for everything! <3 my K60! I showed it to my coworker and I asked him "so after typing on this don't you wish you could take it with you to work to type up all your reports with?" coworker: "Oh god, yes!"
Out of all my recent computer upgrades, this is the one that tickles my heart the most <3
Here you go folkels!


----------



## Jayrock

My baby...


----------



## Battou62

Just picked a Rosewill with Cherry Reds. A solid board


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My WYSE WY60 is coming in the mail today....







la keycaps

Balls...the keycaps are of the thin variety.


----------



## StormX2

My Ducky fromt eh OCN Giveaway ende dup being Browns, I had no idea what to go with and people said that wa a great middle gorund starter.

My problem is though that when i start typing fast, or angrily in a game, my keys bottom out and makes each keystroke rediculously loud.

Im nto a fan of the space bar, never feel liek im pressing it Hrmmm.

And,.. the Left right up down keys, they are too short! My wife cant type of them cus of her nails, and my finger bashes into the sideand hurts after a while, so I stole the Volume keys and replaced them, because those are bigger keys lol.

the other day I hit a key by accident and I wondered where my sound went??? Forgot that Mute Sound is nbow the Right Arrow lol (folume up and down are atleast Up and Down lolol)


----------



## whiskerBox

Bold statement coming at you waar

Topre>Browns>blues

We should probably make a "how can you like "color" switch thread for every color like the idiots did at GH


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got my keycaps all cleaned up. They look like almost brand new, practically no yellowing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I never realized having a certain color switch was that important...
> 
> 
> 
> Each person likes a certain switch type and they stick to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only tried blues and a Ducky @ Microcenter (no idea what switch). Blue is a little loud, but the feeling is fantastic.
Click to expand...

I got browns,blues,reds,ergo clears. Love em all!


----------



## azianai

i had a chance to buy one of the CF 3D Topre skulls from EK
but since i don't plan on getting a Topre anytime soon, i figured i'd let someone else get it.

Kicking myself now as i should've gotten it to trade for an MX lol


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> Bold statement coming at you waar
> Topre>Browns>blues
> We should probably make a "how can you like "color" switch thread for every color like the idiots did at GH


Negative. Give me click or give me death!!!


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got my keycaps all cleaned up. They look like almost brand new, practically no yellowing.


what a beauty. what is it?


----------



## magna224

Its a filco camo with WYSE keycaps.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Oo, I wanna join









My Ducky DK 9008 with Cherry MX Blue with black on black keycaps.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got my keycaps all cleaned up. They look like almost brand new, practically no yellowing.


Dood, I need to get some Wyse keycaps for my second board... How much were these?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Dood, I need to get some Wyse keycaps for my second board... How much were these?


These were $33 shipped. I have a second WYSE coming in the mail that I bought for $20 shipped.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> These were $33 shipped. I have a second WYSE coming in the mail that I bought for $20 shipped.


You got these keycaps off the terminal models on ebay?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> You got these keycaps off the terminal models on ebay?


Yes...just make sure you get the terminal boards with the yellow arrow keys. Otherwise, you are probably getting a rubber dome kb.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes...just make sure you get the terminal boards with the yellow arrow keys. Otherwise, you are probably getting a rubber dome kb.


Yes sir. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes...just make sure you get the terminal boards with the yellow arrow keys. Otherwise, you are probably getting a rubber dome kb.


Would you say that these keyboards are worth the $20.00 just for their keycaps? I do believe that the keyboard is not compatible with PC's, so the keyboard itself would actually be useless. Lol.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Would you say that these keyboards are worth the $20.00 just for their keycaps? I do believe that the keyboard is not compatible with PC's, so the keyboard itself would actually be useless. Lol.


Yes...show me where else you can get almost a full set of double shot keycaps for $20 shipped. You will need a moogle kit to complete the set though (WYSE uses non-standard modifiers and space bar).


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes...show me where else you can get almost a full set of double shot keycaps for $20 shipped. You will need a moogle kit to complete the set though (WYSE uses non-standard modifiers and space bar).


Hmmmm. I guess I'll have to research this more on geekhack. If I end up getting a 6gv2, will these work on those? I'm just always lost on where the hell I'll get an enter key for that thing... Ugh..


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> We meet again projectD >.> lol jk
> I hold no grudges!


could be worse, i could be a Barca Fan


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Hmmmm. I guess I'll have to research this more on geekhack. If I end up getting a 6gv2, will these work on those? I'm just always lost on where the hell I'll get an enter key for that thing... Ugh..


If it's an ISO enter key you're after then check out hasbaz's R3 Moogle Kit group buy.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Whenever I look up iso enter key, I always get the upside down J, which isn't the one the Steelseries 6gv2 has


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Whenever I look up iso enter key, I always get the upside down J, which isn't the one the Steelseries 6gv2 has


Also check DangWangs round3 leftover sales; I know he has at least one in a dark grey.

Edit: He just calls it a "big ass enter" lol


----------



## MyNamesAlex

I didn't know you could order custom keycaps! That could be something really fun to order and try out







Thanks again OCN <3


----------



## Nayoka

My Leopold came in. I will post pictures later but I love this keyboard. The browns are perfect for what I wanted.

And SO much quieter.


----------



## duhasttas

Hello there everyone! Here is my Leopold Tenkeyless Otaku with Brown switches and some green caps:


----------



## Nayoka

I have the same keyboard but I don't have the green key caps. I have the red escape key and red WASD


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> My Leopold came in. I will post pictures later but I love this keyboard. The browns are perfect for what I wanted.
> And SO much quieter.


but quiet is boring


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> but quiet is boring


don't get me wrong I like it every now and then but it gets kind of annoying after a while. The browns sound so good so me. I kind of want to try blacks and reds now to see what linear feels like.


----------



## reaper~

The spreadsheet is updated up to this point.


----------



## AuraNova

I'll be honest, noise doesn't bother me too much, but I wouldn't want a keyboard that was too loud.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> The spreadsheet is updated up to this point.


Missed me and a my kb7000!

http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/6460#post_16788189


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> The spreadsheet is updated up to this point.


Missed me too!









http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/6120#post_16584990

BTW, does anyone know if you can clean the dirt off laser etching? Few of my keys are getting dirty already...


----------



## 161029

Didn't miss me!


----------



## Sriracha

Filco Majestouch 1 Tenkeyless with MX Browns.


----------



## Hellish

Do these exist in cherry MX










These on a Filco Ninja Tenkeyless :O

in white though

is it easy rub off the letters on the elite keyboards keys with something without scratching up or denting thekeycap?


----------



## AuraNova

Hey, just a question, if I may...

I had been considering a new keyboard for a long time. Someone on the forums suggested Elite Keyboards.
Is this a good model to get? I'm thinking of getting one around summer time.
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rrab


----------



## Swoosh19

add me up
razer blackwidow


----------



## whiskerBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Do these exist in cherry MX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These on a Filco Ninja Tenkeyless :O
> in white though
> is it easy rub off the letters on the elite keyboards keys with something without scratching up or denting thekeycap?


I assume you are talking about the Lavender "WASD" set and yes they are available in the MX variety. EliteKeyboards has sold them in the past, they are also available in many different outlets.


----------



## jil_jil32




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*
> *snip*
> *snip*


Where'd you get the switch holder? I want one.


----------



## Boyboyd

I cleaned my keyboard today, when i was putting the keys back on i decided to put the regular ones on instead of blanks. They actually feel different to type on for some reason. My right shift now has a stabilizer now as well


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> Where'd you get the switch holder? I want one.


It isn't a holder but a Ducky keychain which he switched the keycap out. Qtan had them for sale at one point but they were gone in minutes. lol


----------



## csm725

Gone in minutes since you bought them all...


----------



## reaper~

I only bought one of each color but someone else bought like 10-15 of each.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> I assume you are talking about the Lavender "WASD" set and yes they are available in the MX variety. EliteKeyboards has sold them in the past, they are also available in many different outlets.


exactly like this I mean lavendar with side arrows, I have the ones already from elitekeyboards.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> It isn't a holder but a Ducky keychain which he switched the keycap out. Qtan had them for sale at one point but they were gone in minutes. lol


Aw...I want one really bad.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> exactly like this I mean lavendar with side arrows, I have the ones already from elitekeyboards.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007K72QVC/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_4?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance

i can be a proxy if you really want it. i also have a set of blank w/ just the front printed arrows i might sell or trade.


----------



## AMC

Hey,

Is the Unicomp Mechanical Buckling Spring Keyboard USB 104 worth $65 (price i can get it at)? I am having a tough time picking the right keyboard. I really wanted MX browns, but this seems like a great price...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hellish

Like this is what I am saying










(removed the letters in paint lol)


----------



## AuraNova

I wanted to repost my question as I would like help on this. Should I not bother with a mechanical keyboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Hey, just a question, if I may...
> I had been considering a new keyboard for a long time. Someone on the forums suggested Elite Keyboards.
> Is this a good model to get? I'm thinking of getting one around summer time.
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rrab


Also, to add, does the club have any other suggestions?


----------



## waar

the only problem i see with the FC500 is the non standard spacebar. once it gets shiny you'll going to have a tough time replacing it since no spacebar in the market will fit it. not even the one from the FC200 and they are from the same company. really stupid decision on leopold's part.

other than, i say go for it if you need a full size keyboard. if you're fine with tenkeyless, i'd get a FC200 or a cm storm.


----------



## AuraNova

I don't think it makes a difference to me if it's full sized. I rarely use the keypad to begin with. Should I pick up a white FC200 instead? $89 is not a bad price IMO.


----------



## Nayoka

I just picked that up and I love it. I too moved from a full size to a TKL and will never go back to full size.

Can't quit talking about how much I love this keyboard.


----------



## waar

id get a cm storm if you're not too turned off by the logos. but yeah, white fc200 isn't bad either.


----------



## AuraNova

Is the Storm Quick Fire any cheaper in quality? I want a keyboard that will last.


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Is the Storm Quick Fire any cheaper in quality? I want a keyboard that will last.


It is a rebranded Filco.
Same maker (Costar), same material, same shape/size, same thickness.
But You have to put up with it's stupid logo, and coating (preference).


----------



## AuraNova

Thank you to those who helped. I have one more noob question for the club, so forgive my noobishness.

Is there really a major difference between the switches? I see all sorts of colors, but don't really know if there is a difference between them. Is the difference responsiveness? Sound? Reliability?

Thanks for helping me on this. I've been in need of a new keyboard for over a year, but I've been more interested in going mechanical for a new keyboard.


----------



## Phillychuck

The the cherry switches rated for 50 million cycles, blue is sound + bump when it actuates, brown is no sound with a bump, black is no bump, no sound, hard resistance, red is the same as black but soft resistance. You really need to touch these things to get a solid idea of what you'll like.
Blue and brown are same resistance.

Check youtube for some sound comparisons, blue is really the noise maker.

Read the mech guide for detailed infos


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> The the cherry switches rated for 50 million cycles, blue is sound + bump when it actuates, brown is no sound with a bump, black is no bump, no sound, hard resistance, red is the same as black but soft resistance. You really need to touch these things to get a solid idea of what you'll like.
> Blue and brown are same resistance.
> Check youtube for some sound comparisons, blue is really the noise maker.
> Read the mech guide for detailed infos


I would put browns more in line with reds for force. Browns felt like reds with the most miniscule bump.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I would put browns more in line with reds for force. Browns felt like reds with the most miniscule bump.


You are 100% correct, I never owned brown or blue, was trying to go from memory but the keyboard guide has them both at 45g of force


----------



## AuraNova

Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.

So what is meant by bump?


----------



## whiskerBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*


Whats up with that skull on the blue filco? did you paint that or is it special? Either way I want a close up!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.
> So what is meant by bump?


Nevermind this, found what I was looking for.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Nevermind this, found what I was looking for.


Ripster's guide helps a lot doesn't it?


----------



## Scrappy

Starting to dig the reds, like browns a tiny bit better for typing but the reds are epic for gaming.


----------



## magna224

I got a new avatar. =)


----------



## Scrappy

Now you remind me of csm, that's not a good thing.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I got a new avatar. =)


salmon/pink?

what board??


----------



## magna224

Yup Pink ALPS. I think Salmon is a better color description. In real life they look pretty tan. I got 'em on a M3501 that I bought for keycaps! I got lucky.


----------



## waar

ah, something was telling me it was going to be an apple board.


----------



## magna224

I can't believe nobody has bought your Deck 82 yet. Good price, especially since it has TG3 caps.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Ripster's guide helps a lot doesn't it?












Let me guess, another guide?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I can't believe nobody has bought your Deck 82 yet. Good price, especially since it has TG3 caps.


i guess i should put it retails for 150 + shipping lol


----------



## jil_jil32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskerBox*
> 
> Whats up with that skull on the blue filco? did you paint that or is it special? Either way I want a close up!


It's special, uber rare skull ever made because it's mine


----------



## whiskerBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> It's special, uber rare skull ever made because it's mine


I dig it man NICE JOB!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, another guide?


I thought you read it. Go read it. It's a sticky in the Keyboard section.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I thought you read it. Go read it. It's a sticky in the Keyboard section.


I did shortly after I posted that last post. It doesn't hurt to garner more info.







This, along with the guide you were talking about was a great help.

I think I know what I want now.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I did shortly after I posted that last post. It doesn't hurt to garner more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, along with the guide you were talking about was a great help.
> I think I know what I want now.


Tell us!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Tell us!


Either this, if I have the extra cash:
http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-silent/
or this:
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtaw


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Either this, if I have the extra cash:
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-silent/
> or this:
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtaw


Both are great keyboards.


----------



## Nayoka

Waar those GH caps need to come in now lol


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> Waar those GH caps need to come in now lol


we need to wait for hazeluff's order to finish too, both are coming in the same package lol


----------



## Nayoka

damn hazleluff


----------



## waar

have you signed up for the diablo 3 gb?


----------



## Nayoka

no I sure haven't. provide thy linkage.


----------



## waar

i see you already posted.

tell your wallet i said sorry =/


----------



## TheJesus

I resisted going on GH for so long, I hate you all.

"As always: Welcome to GeekHack. Your money now belongs to us." -hazeluff


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i see you already posted.
> tell your wallet i said sorry =/


it's already committed suicide


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I resisted going on GH for so long, I hate you all.
> "As always: Welcome to GeekHack. Your money now belongs to us." -hazeluff


you dun goof'd!


----------



## TheJesus

Although, not sure if I want to give up my backlit quite yet







The D3 keyset is impressive though.


----------



## h4q

Thanks to the OCN for the Mechanical keyboard guide.

Now I'm a proud owner of the DasKeyboard Ultimate Silent and the Filco Majestouch Ninja









Proof...


----------



## WolfssFang

Can i join







? Razer Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h4q*
> 
> Thanks to the OCN for the Mechanical keyboard guide.
> Now I'm a proud owner of the DasKeyboard Ultimate Silent and the Filco Majestouch Ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof...


thats a gorgeous picture of the Filco


----------



## Soggyoggy

Random question but what site do you guys get your colored keys at? I have a Steelseries 6v2g Keyboard and want to replace my QWER and ASD keys since I play LOL and CSS mainly.


----------



## Nayoka

wasdkeyboards.com

geekhack.org

elitekeyboards.com


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> wasdkeyboards.com
> geekhack.org
> elitekeyboards.com


This. You can also go to Signature Plastics (keycapsdirect.com, I think) or order some colored keys off TaoBao (I think they're for KBC pokers).


----------



## Loktera

Considering white otaku style key caps for my black Filco. Anybody have this setup so I can see it before I take the plunge?


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktera*
> 
> Considering white otaku style key caps for my black Filco. Anybody have this setup so I can see it before I take the plunge?


White on black looks great.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja


----------



## Loktera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> White on black looks great.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja


Thanks, my searching skills leave much to be desired.

That looks incredibly good, looks like I'll be buying them.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktera*
> 
> Thanks, my searching skills leave much to be desired.
> That looks incredibly good, looks like I'll be buying them.


The engraved white PBTs are what ripster has in that pic. Technically not "otaku", I guess.

I have them as well and strongly recommend them for their feel and durability over ABS if you have the extra cash ($48ish for 104 key set, iirc).

They are the only replacement keys I've ever purchased, but I'm sure someone can explain options more.


----------



## xV1ral

Not the best picture, and I just moved into my new place so everything is a mess, but my beloved Filco Majestouch "Otaku" with Cherry MX Blue switches. Bought it three years ago. Usually people's first impressions using it are "Where are the letters?!?!", then "***, it's hella loud!", followed promptly by "OMG, this is the best feeling keyboard I've ever typed on!" c:

A couple questions though: I'm looking to buy another Cherry MX keyboard, to see what they feel like. Of the blacks, browns, and reds, which are usually more popular? Also, I am absolutely in love with the Filco's, but EliteKeyboards has replaced them with the Leopolds. Are they still available anywhere?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, and I just moved into my new place so everything is a mess, but my beloved Filco Majestouch "Otaku" with Cherry MX Blue switches. Bought it three years ago. Usually people's first impressions using it are "Where are the letters?!?!", then "***, it's hella loud!", followed promptly by "OMG, this is the best feeling keyboard I've ever typed on!" c:
> 
> A couple questions though: I'm looking to buy another Cherry MX keyboard, to see what they feel like. Of the blacks, browns, and reds, which are usually more popular? Also, I am absolutely in love with the Filco's, but EliteKeyboards has replaced them with the Leopolds. Are they still available anywhere?


I would say the most common is browns since they are kind of in the middle between clicky and linear. Filcos are now sold on Amazon through the keyboardco. Stock has been low lately not sure if they got the shipment they were expecting to amazon yet or not.


----------



## Nayoka

Haha I feel dumb. I posted in the Diablo GB That I thought arabic numbers were like actual numbers in the arabic language. Didnt know that arabic meant the regular numbers.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would say the most common is browns since they are kind of in the middle between clicky and linear. Filcos are now sold on Amazon through the keyboardco. Stock has been low lately not sure if they got the shipment they were expecting to amazon yet or not.


How are they in the middle? From what I understand about mechanical keyboards, the tactile switches have a little "bump" in resistance when pressed, whereas the linear ones have resistance that increases at a fixed rate. And the only real "clicky" switch are the blues.

I'm a bit reluctant to go for either the reds or the browns because the actuating force on the blues are just the tiniest bit on the light side for me. But at the same time people say that the blacks can be tiring to type on. Oh why couldn't they have made a silent blue switch! They are perfect aside from the complaints I get on vent!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would say the most common is browns since they are kind of in the middle between clicky and linear. Filcos are now sold on Amazon through the keyboardco. Stock has been low lately not sure if they got the shipment they were expecting to amazon yet or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they in the middle? From what I understand about mechanical keyboards, the tactile switches have a little "bump" in resistance when pressed, whereas the linear ones have resistance that increases at a fixed rate. And the only real "clicky" switch are the blues.
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to go for either the reds or the browns because the actuating force on the blues are just the tiniest bit on the light side for me. But at the same time people say that the blacks can be tiring to type on. Oh why couldn't they have made a silent blue switch! They are perfect aside from the complaints I get on vent!
Click to expand...

I mean they are in the middle of big click and straight linear. A small bit of friction.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Personally I have MX browns, blues and blacks, I use the browns and blacks the most, and I often switch around, I always use black switches for gaming and I usually type with the brown switches. However I do enjoy typing on the blacks because it is a smoother action than the browns, a friend of mine recently got a ducky shine with reds and as soon as I typed on it I fell in love, it is the next keyboard I want to get. The black switches to tire my fingers out, if I am needing to write anything long I usually switch the browns, reds are just a lighter black switch.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> How are they in the middle? From what I understand about mechanical keyboards, the tactile switches have a little "bump" in resistance when pressed, whereas the linear ones have resistance that increases at a fixed rate. And the only real "clicky" switch are the blues.
> I'm a bit reluctant to go for either the reds or the browns because the actuating force on the blues are just the tiniest bit on the light side for me. But at the same time people say that the blacks can be tiring to type on. Oh why couldn't they have made a silent blue switch! They are perfect aside from the complaints I get on vent!


the bump is almost non existent. therefor, it's in the middle of being tactile and linear.

blues is the only switch that matters IMO


----------



## nmatavka

I've been in the club for a good long while but have yet to officially join. I have a number of excellent mechanical keyboards: traditionally, when I purchase a computer, I also purchase the appropriate model of keyboard from Unicomp. For my MacBook Pro, the keyboard is a Unicomp SpaceSaver M, and for my HP desktop and my Cray CX1, I use a Unicomp Classic (also known as a Customizer), all of them beige. I also own a Maltron. My business computers, used by my employees, also have Unicomp boards.

I plan to get some light-blue keys for my Unicomp Classic: some Caps-shaped Ctrl keys, and some Ctrl-shaped Caps and Alt keys, since I tend to re-configure my boards.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmatavka*
> 
> I've been in the club for a good long while but have yet to officially join. I have a number of excellent mechanical keyboards: traditionally, when I purchase a computer, I also purchase the appropriate model of keyboard from Unicomp. For my MacBook Pro, the keyboard is a Unicomp SpaceSaver M, and for my HP desktop and my *Cray CX1*, I use a Unicomp Classic (also known as a Customizer), all of them beige. I also own a Maltron. My business computers, used by my employees, also have Unicomp boards.
> I plan to get some light-blue keys for my Unicomp Classic: some Caps-shaped Ctrl keys, and some Ctrl-shaped Caps and Alt keys, since I tend to re-configure my boards.


You thought you could just slide that in unnoticed, didn't you?







What kind of specs do you have on that and what do you use it for?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You thought you could just slide that in unnoticed, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of specs do you have on that and what do you use it for?


lol. I saw that and was like, "whaaaaa".


----------



## nmatavka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You thought you could just slide that in unnoticed, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of specs do you have on that and what do you use it for?


Bought a max-configured one used, for about $50k, and now use it as a general purpose workstation and Web server, although I tend to use it for e-mails and Web browsing too. It's a pretty cool computer, though somewhat boring in appearance. Fast, too. Eight blades running in parallel.

I didn't know about Cray's reputation for cool machines and at that time thought they were just a smaller rival for HP or IBM servers.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmatavka*
> 
> Bought a max-configured one used, for about $50k, and now use it as a general purpose workstation and Web server, although I tend to use it for e-mails and Web browsing too. It's a pretty cool computer, though somewhat boring in appearance. Fast, too. Eight blades running in parallel.
> I didn't know about Cray's reputation for cool machines and at that time thought they were just a smaller rival for HP or IBM servers.


You have a lot of money to burn my friend.


----------



## Loktera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> The engraved white PBTs are what ripster has in that pic. Technically not "otaku", I guess.
> I have them as well and strongly recommend them for their feel and durability over ABS if you have the extra cash ($48ish for 104 key set, iirc).
> They are the only replacement keys I've ever purchased, but I'm sure someone can explain options more.


Yep, I was actually planning on buying the blank set of white PBTs from E-sports Gaming equipment.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I mean they are in the middle of big click and straight linear. A small bit of friction.


I see. I think I may just go with the blacks, seeing as how this one I'd like to use for gaming. And what mcpetrolhead said about the feel is intriguing.

Eventually I will get some browns for the office. c:


----------



## jkbucksot

Does this count?


----------



## onikazam

Posted this earlier in the Art/Graphics thread:

I made these Cherry switch icons for mechanical keyboard aficionados:



Popular consumer switches only (of course I can make the others if anyone wants them)
I'm thinking case badges


----------



## magna224

I see. Clears are too cool.


----------



## azianai

all of a sudden I want a white filco....god damn i hate the logos on my Quickfire lol.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> all of a sudden I want a white filco....god damn i hate the logos on my Quickfire lol.


paint it!


----------



## csm725

Or get a Realforce!
Waar, I'm looking at either an MX Clears board or Realforce. I liked Reds the most, so I'm thinking get a Realforce and sell my Filco stuff.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> Posted this earlier in the Art/Graphics thread:
> I made these Cherry switch icons for mechanical keyboard aficionados:
> 
> Popular consumer switches only (of course I can make the others if anyone wants them)
> I'm thinking case badges


Epic. Go ask Eric at FTW PC to sell these or Tankguys, unless you want to make them free to download. All we would need is a printer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> paint it!


I really want to get one of these even though I have a Filco. Even the smallest of pinging annoys me because I'm sort of a perfectionist.


----------



## csm725

Don't you realize THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS PING?








And if there is, how come the CM Storm which is basically the exact same thing as a Filco won't have it?


----------



## onikazam

@HybridCore
Of course it's free!









I don't have a specific size in mind (I'm thinking 1" to 1.5" or something). I think I'll just post larger-than-practical, hi-res PSDs (Flattened. I can't let go of editable assets) and you guys could just print it out at the size that you need. Hold on while I make these print ready over the weekend (gotta add bleeds, and cropping guides)


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Don't you realize THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS PING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there is, how come the CM Storm which is basically the exact same thing as a Filco won't have it?


As far as I know and have researched, only the filcos with brown switches exhibit the ping. Not sure why


----------



## csm725

That's hilariously wrong.
No offense.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

There is no such thing as ping...it's freaking imaginary.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's hilariously wrong.
> No offense.


About as hilarious as your video reviews


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> About as hilarious as your video reviews


Anything wrong with them? I enjoy constructive criticism.
Please do share.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Bye bye BlackWidow, and hello Mr Ducky









Reds are my new favorite (only played with Blacks, Blues and Browns) and the white leds are purdy :3


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> paint it!


im not skilled enough to paint it.
my skills in painting is open paint can, put brush in, and start brushing the wall lol.

Want to paint it for me?








then i can put my white PBT keys on....they just sitting in a bag
im debating selling them.

btw your painted QF looks like my Red Faceplate Filco lol


----------



## llama16

I must disagree, I've got a filco MJ2 with some pinging keys. 2 of them I rarely use (like esc and instert), but I've got the Y pinging.

I know some will eagerly write it off as 'McRip' effect. I've done blind tests with someone else randomly pressing keys, I've taken out the pinging keys every single time. It's very faint though, and I'ma perfectionist myself. I did get used to it because you have to pay attention, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it is there.

Everyone's own opinion I guess...









I even asked other people to listen carefullty and try to listen for a 'high pitched metallic noise'. I've pressed 10 different keys and put the Y in there twice. One of my friends took them both out from the first time (The Y is the loudest), and one other got one but missed the second one. Still, they had to listen carefully, but you must admit getting 2 keys out of 10 right is a 1/(2^10) chance. hell of alot of coincidence for something that doesn't exist.

adn btw: to stay objective I asked my sis (who by the time did not know what the hell was going on) which keys she should press, so I could stay out of it.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> As far as I know and have researched, only the filcos with brown switches exhibit the ping. Not sure why


my white filco with blue switches had a ping on the menu key. went away tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Or get a Realforce!
> Waar, I'm looking at either an MX Clears board or Realforce. I liked Reds the most, so I'm thinking get a Realforce and sell my Filco stuff.


have you tried clears? if you're a fan of reds you will not like clears at all. way heavier than reds and not linear.

go for the realforce.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> im not skilled enough to paint it.
> my skills in painting is open paint can, put brush in, and start brushing the wall lol.
> Want to paint it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i can put my white PBT keys on....they just sitting in a bag
> im debating selling them.
> btw your painted QF looks like my Red Faceplate Filco lol


pay for the shipping both ways and i don't see why not


----------



## csm725

Yeah but I have other upgrades that need to be done first.
Once I upgrade everything (hoping my things sell here so I can use that cash to buy all the bracketed stuff in my sig), I can buy the Realforce.


----------



## onikazam

Hi guys,

The Cherry case badges are now ready for print. Link below











not shown above: I removed the rounded corners on the outer square cause those are just a PITA to cut

Cherry MX Badges.zip 2839k .zip file


----------



## Shaitan

You know, I'm happy that I stumbled across this forum not so long ago.... but my wallet isn't









Just ordered a poker w/ blacks and a leopold w/ reds. Can't wait to get them and try them out. Only experience with mechanical keyboards lately has been the Blackwidow.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> You know, I'm happy that I stumbled across this forum not so long ago.... but my wallet isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a poker w/ blacks and a leopold w/ reds. Can't wait to get them and try them out. Only experience with mechanical keyboards lately has been the Blackwidow.


go to GH. Then your bank account can join your wallet in being unhappy


----------



## Shaitan

Yeah, that's where I picked up the Poker w/ blacks







.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> paint it!


Gosh, I love it! I have a weakness for red/black combination. I'd like to do it at some point.

Care to let me in on how to make it? I mean so that it looks professional and the paint doesn't go off easily?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Gosh, I love it! I have a weakness for red/black combination. I'd like to do it at some point.
> Care to let me in on how to make it? I mean so that it looks professional and the paint doesn't go off easily?


This. I'm curious as how you didn't paint the switches, unless you did.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This. I'm curious as how you didn't paint the switches, unless you did.


I guess you can take off the top casing of a keyboard and just paint it separately. Would be quite easy to do, so I am more interested in what type of paint to use and what else to know, to not screw it up.


----------



## csm725

Taking apart a Filco / CM Storm / whatever is very very easy. Then you just need to sand, prime, and paint the casing


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I guess you can take off the top casing of a keyboard and just paint it separately. Would be quite easy to do, so I am more interested in what type of paint to use and what else to know, to not screw it up.


That would be easy. Yoy'll probably need some painter's take and some paint that fuses well with plastic, unless you're willing to sand it and prime it, then paint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Taking apart a Filco / CM Storm / whatever is very very easy. Then you just need to sand, prime, and paint the casing


Or you could use Krylon Fusion (for plastic).


----------



## waar

it's easy.

remove one screw in the back. carefully pop open tabs on the top and bottom (four each) with a small wedge (like a screw driver)

clean very well with water. let it dry completely. i primed it with XIM oil based primer since it's plastic. i tried a water based primer but it peeled off.

i sanded it smooth with 300 grit finishing sand paper. gave it one coat (DO NOT try to cover it all with one coat. it will look like crap). wait for that to try. sanded it again. then another coat. did that processes for 2-3 more coats until i was satisfied with the end result. i'd suggest letting it dry for a full day before reinstalling it so the fumes will go away as much as possible.

and i used rustoleum spray paint. satin finish since i didnt want it to be shiny.


----------



## resis

Thanks. Not sure if I dare to do this, but would be nice to try.


----------



## waar

it's easy to do. just gotta have patience







.

i might actually sell mine since i got a typenow solid with blue switches. dont need two tenkeyless with blue switches.


----------



## Nayoka

I'll hopefully be painting my Leopold this weekend coming up. Going to be a purplish color but the only thing that sucks is that my friend won't let me use his auto painting equipment so I have to do it by myself with shake cans.

Hopefully it turns out ok.


----------



## AuraNova

Has anyone else here thought of modding their keyboards if they haven't already?


----------



## Schwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Has anyone else here thought of modding their keyboards if they haven't already?


Go back one page...

Edit: Sorry, I fail at reading comprehension.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Meant to post this awhile ago. Ducky Shine OCN Edition with MX Browns.

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## lightsout

Ha I like the screen name.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> Go back one page...


Which is why I asked if anyone *ELSE* had thought about mods. "ELSE" being the key word.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just got my DAS keyboard from a guy for $70, mx blue







but it's so loud


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Just got my DAS keyboard from a guy for $70, mx blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's so *not* loud *enough*


ftfy


----------



## Thebreezybb

Which one to get? Steel series 6GV2 or Razer black widow ultimate BF3 edition? these are the only ones that are available here.


----------



## waar

widow


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'll be getting the Widow tomorrow.


----------



## 161029

In favor of my birthday today, I'm going to type as much as I can on my mechanical because I love it.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Just got a Steelseries 7G to add to my keyboards list







Please update my keyboard list when you can <3


----------



## Phillychuck

I gotta get in on this, maybe a new trend..


----------



## waar

id hate to see both of you rage quit


----------



## morgofborg

lol had to get in on this


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I gotta get in on this, maybe a new trend..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> lol had to get in on this


Hahaha, I'm gonna be remembered as the guy who started the "Post your keyboards and guns" trend.







<3


----------



## VesperSAINT

Btw, nice glocks guys but SA/DA master race


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> id hate to see both of you rage quit


hahahahaha


----------



## waar

the hidden boobs > the guns


----------



## bubs

can i join sorry no gun


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Btw, nice glocks guys but SA/DA master race


I agree here; this glock is supplied by my department


----------



## Sainesk

who said anything about guns, I thought it was the awesome-st mouse pad trend... and morg seems to be winning


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> who said anything about guns, I thought it was the awesome-st mouse pad trend... and morg seems to be winning


Aww yeaa! All thanks the the free Rite Aid pad deal


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> who said anything about guns, I thought it was the awesome-st mouse pad trend... and morg seems to be winning


haha agreed


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> I agree here; this glock is supplied by my department


Law Enforcement? Respect.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> the hidden boobs > the guns


lol


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Law Enforcement? Respect.


How about pizza delivery / taxi driver? That's my excuse


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> How about pizza delivery / taxi driver? That's my excuse


You carry while pizza delivery/taxi driver? True. I guess I'll think twice next time I try to not tip the pizza delivery dood. Lol, jkjkjk. I always pick up


----------



## jil_jil32

Refresh!


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> You carry while pizza delivery/taxi driver? True. I guess I'll think twice next time I try to not tip the pizza delivery dood. Lol, jkjkjk. I always pick up


Not any more, back when I started delivering pizza there was a case of someone luring a driver to his death.

You know, this mechanical keyboard addiction reminds me much of the guns, I couldn't own just one. I'm scared to buy my second keyboard tho, my GF/kid destroy keyboards and she may want to use the "good" keyboard if I buy a 2nd, 3rd, etc ! How do I politely say.. Heck no?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Not any more, back when I started delivering pizza there was a case of someone luring a driver to his death.
> You know, this mechanical keyboard addiction reminds me much of the guns, I couldn't own just one. I'm scared to buy my second keyboard tho, my GF/kid destroy keyboards and she may want to use the "good" keyboard if I buy a 2nd, 3rd, etc ! How do I politely say.. Heck no?


A nice backhand to the face would be a polite way... I kid. Lol! Just buy her her own keyboard and always talk about how it's better than yours... White lies never really hurt anyone... <.<;;

Dood, at least a keyboard addiction costs less than guns and ammo... Just thinking about it makes me sweat.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> Refresh!


1 Key makes all the difference. Very nice.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Btw, nice glocks guys but SA/DA master race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree here; this glock is supplied by my department
Click to expand...

Wait this guys a cop I've been dealing with??? Oh snap.









A long time ago I would have had a much different opinion. But today. Respect for sure.

Idk if its common knowledge but whos the red head?


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait this guys a cop I've been dealing with??? Oh snap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago I would have had a much different opinion. But today. Respect for sure.
> Idk if its common knowledge but whos the red head?


LOL, only part time right now. I'm still not sure what I want to do exactly









The models name is Ariel Blumas; most pics are NSFW obviously


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> LOL, only part time right now. I'm still not sure what I want to do exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The models name is Ariel Blumas*; most pics are NSFW obviously


I found that out earlier by checking your OCN image names.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait this guys a cop I've been dealing with??? Oh snap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago I would have had a much different opinion. But today. Respect for sure.
> Idk if its common knowledge but whos the red head?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, only part time right now. I'm still not sure what I want to do exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The models name is Ariel Blumas; most pics are NSFW obviously
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. Google had some nice pics.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Got my Black Widow ultimate BF3 edition







I will post images tomorrow.


----------



## Blindsay

got my blackwidow ultimate










and yes i know the 9 is not lit


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> got my blackwidow ultimate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i know the 9 is not lit


Sorry you purchased a Razor product.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Here's my Widow>


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Here's my Widow>


Of course the 666th page would be started with a Razer product. Begone, devil.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Of course the 666th page would be started with a Razer product. Begone, devil.


Lol!!









that is what's available here no choice


----------



## Thebreezybb

Double fail post.


----------



## waar

im not even going to lie.

that is one good looking keyboard.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Sorry you purchased a Razor product.


Why? Razer makes perfectly fine products...


----------



## bubs

i like razer but i like my ducky more


----------



## magna224

All the pictures of the BF3 keyboard online look amazing but in real life I don't like the designs.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> All the pictures of the BF3 keyboard online look amazing but in real life I don't like the designs.


Looks good to me


----------



## Thebreezybb

It looks pretty good in person to me. Considering this my first mechanical keyboard, i'd say it's pretty neat


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Of course the 666th page would be started with a Razer product. Begone, devil.


lol.

Looks great though.


----------



## aerial




----------



## llama16

I used to like the look of razer products, especially their mice, and wanted to buy one regardless of their poor quality, overpricing and laughable product descriptions (reminds me of apple for gamers).

But now I'm a bit older and it just all looks so kitsch, cheap and gimmicky to me. I just feel more content with that mature, solid looking Filco in front of me







.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Well, I doubt their mechanical keyboards are THAT low quality - otherwise there wouldn't be so many people getting them on this forum. I've actually been pretty impressed with their back-lit mech keyboards and contemplated getting that at one point.


----------



## Boyboyd

They're not bad, they just went through a phase of having very low quality control. Fortunately amazon were kind enough to replace mine for me.


----------



## TheJesus

They are just much more attractive than the mechanical keyboards that look like those Dell $5 keyboards... I personally chose my BWU BF3 because it was orange backlit to go with both my mouse and case theme









Also, I will admit they have bad QC, but every company does at some point.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> I used to like the look of razer products, especially their mice, and wanted to buy one regardless of their poor quality, overpricing and laughable product descriptions (reminds me of apple for gamers).
> But now I'm a bit older and it just all looks so kitsch, cheap and gimmicky to me. I just feel more content with that mature, solid looking Filco in front of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm still young and I feel like it looks cheap.


----------



## VesperSAINT

If you people want "that" look but a decent keyboard, a new challenger has appeared:

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfirepro/



http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/Trigger/



I'd say they're pretty ugly but these might actually be worth getting just for quality and price. Price isn't out yet but hopefully it'll be like their quickfire rapids.


----------



## 161029

Those aren't the ugliest boards I've seen but I do like the tenkeyless boards better.


----------



## Costfree

those KBs look almost like the BWU


----------



## Blindsay

my blackwidow ultimate is replacing my razer tarantula that ive had for 6 years, still works fine too, i just wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## jammo2k5

Ugh how could you even use that board... it was worse than the old school keyboards i used to use. The only thing that should be used for is splatting bugs (hence the name) or battering siblings.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I'd say they're pretty ugly but these might actually be worth getting just for quality and price. Price isn't out yet but hopefully it'll be like their quickfire rapids.


MSRP is $99.99 for the Pro. I ordered one for under $80 though from directcanada, not really many brown switch options for that price here...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> MSRP is $99.99 for the Pro. I ordered one for under $80 though from directcanada, not really many brown switch options for that price here...


Lower than I expected. Definitely a great price.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> If you people want "that" look but a decent keyboard, a new challenger has appeared:
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfirepro/
> 
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/Trigger/
> 
> I'd say they're pretty ugly but these might actually be worth getting just for quality and price. Price isn't out yet but hopefully it'll be like their quickfire rapids.


Ugly? Those are beautiful. Sleek.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Ugly? Those are beautiful. Sleek.


We all have different tastes. I prefer something simple and minimal like my Filco Majestouch Black.


----------



## waar

i like simple with a touch of color.


----------



## Scrappy

Has anyone here had experience with WASD keycaps? How do they compare as far as wear to Filco's?


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> Has anyone here had experience with WASD keycaps? How do they compare as far as wear to Filco's?


i am on them right now they fell fine. i replaced ducky caps. the customer service was really nice as well


----------



## MacG32

Just slapped some money down for a Razor BlackWidow Stealth Edition.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> Has anyone here had experience with WASD keycaps? How do they compare as far as wear to Filco's?


They're honestly about the same. I would say the Filco's texture wore off a little slower, but the abs plastic on the wasd's are a little thicker. Neither are fantastic by any means. Your best bet is to get some PBT caps from Qtan on ebay or Feng. Feng is in the US http://www.ebay.com/sch/tangxiruotxr/m.html?hash=item4cff86156e&item=330704491886&pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&_trksid=p4340.l2562 He's got some pretty nice PBT sets and he's in the US.


----------



## Saberfang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like simple with a touch of color.


I sense a League of Legends player here


----------



## VesperSAINT

Ugh... All the Wyse terminal boards are sold out for $20.00... I wanted the double shot keycaps for my Steelseries 7G... Should've bought it 2 weeks ago, when I saw them...


----------



## waar

I have a set of thick wyse doubleshots I'm thinking of selling.


----------



## Schwarz

My Leopold with blues.


----------



## TheBenson

My WASD with cherry browns


----------



## llama16

WASD, I made one fully configured for azerty layout and I took weeks to get the colors right. The only thing holding me from ordering is the ugly base :S


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> WASD, I made one fully configured for azerty layout and I took weeks to get the colors right. The only thing holding me from ordering is the ugly base :S


This.


----------



## TheBenson

You can buy just caps, and then put them on a filco. I dunno how it would effect your design though.

Also, what don't you like about their bases? @[email protected] They are just black, not much style to be ugly. You just don't want the 10 Key?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> They're honestly about the same. I would say the Filco's texture wore off a little slower, but the abs plastic on the wasd's are a little thicker. Neither are fantastic by any means. Your best bet is to get some PBT caps from Qtan on ebay or Feng. Feng is in the US http://www.ebay.com/sch/tangxiruotxr/m.html?hash=item4cff86156e&item=330704491886&pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&_trksid=p4340.l2562 He's got some pretty nice PBT sets and he's in the US.


Man... I want to buy that white engraved pbt set (107 keys) for the Steelseries 7G $66.66... I could buy a keyboard with that money









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I have a set of thick wyse doubleshots I'm thinking of selling.


Ooo, pics? How many of these keys would actually fit on my 7G? Depending on the Wyse board, the more or less compatible keys there are for my 7G


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> They're honestly about the same. I would say the Filco's texture wore off a little slower, but the abs plastic on the wasd's are a little thicker. Neither are fantastic by any means. Your best bet is to get some PBT caps from Qtan on ebay or Feng. Feng is in the US http://www.ebay.com/sch/tangxiruotxr/m.html?hash=item4cff86156e&item=330704491886&pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&_trksid=p4340.l2562 He's got some pretty nice PBT sets and he's in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I want to buy that white engraved pbt set (107 keys) for the Steelseries 7G $66.66... I could buy a keyboard with that money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I have a set of thick wyse doubleshots I'm thinking of selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo, pics? How many of these keys would actually fit on my 7G? Depending on the Wyse board, the more or less compatible keys there are for my 7G
Click to expand...

Yep thats how keycap sets are. Those ones are kind of specialized too. The standard white engraved set goes for around $48.

Ebay sucks the sellers jack the price up a little bit to cover the fee. Your better off getting them at GH.


----------



## waar

new toy


----------



## llama16

I just don't like the shape of it. It's too round and bulky with a curve from the front to the end of the keyboard. I rather like a more box shaped design like the filco, leopold, poker, hhkb,.. well like almost every other keyboard.

The WASD looks less neutral.

This is how I feel about it:


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yep thats how keycap sets are. Those ones are kind of specialized too. The standard white engraved set goes for around $48.
> Ebay sucks the sellers jack the price up a little bit to cover the fee. Your better off getting them at GH.










I looked through your album and you have some beautiful looking keyboards







Jealous.

I absolutely love this one of yours... makes me wish I bought the TKL White otaku leopolds with cherry mx reds for $75 from GH and threw on some RGB mods on it...









Some dood had a clearance on GH last night for RGB for 8 bux and 37 yellow PBT's with a yellow ABS spacebar for 20 bux + 5 bux shipping.. was tempted.. would've look nice on my 7G too but ugh.. I just don't know about spending 40 bux on a bunch of keycaps when my 7G keycaps are still not that worn out...









They look so nice but the prices just shut me down... it's a bummer, really.


----------



## 161029

@waar: the box looks nice. Never heard of that company.

@llama: The curve at the bottom of the keyboard looks horrible too. I agree with the shape. Filco is much better.


----------



## ytv

sign me up! das keyboard professional


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yep thats how keycap sets are. Those ones are kind of specialized too. The standard white engraved set goes for around $48.
> Ebay sucks the sellers jack the price up a little bit to cover the fee. Your better off getting them at GH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through your album and you have some beautiful looking keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous.
> 
> I absolutely love this one of yours... makes me wish I bought the TKL White otaku leopolds with cherry mx reds for $75 from GH and threw on some RGB mods on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some dood had a clearance on GH last night for RGB for 8 bux and 37 yellow PBT's with a yellow ABS spacebar for 20 bux + 5 bux shipping.. was tempted.. would've look nice on my 7G too but ugh.. I just don't know about spending 40 bux on a bunch of keycaps when my 7G keycaps are still not that worn out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look so nice but the prices just shut me down... it's a bummer, really.
Click to expand...

Whoa I was like wth thats the board I'm typing on. Just do it man. You will be happy you did. Although you are limited with the 7g. But for me half the fun of cherry boards is changing the caps. Just can't keep them stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @waar: the box looks nice. Never heard of that company.
> 
> @llama: The curve at the bottom of the keyboard looks horrible too. I agree with the shape. Filco is much better.


I prefer filco as well but I have a wasd sitting here and it looks fine in person.


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> I just don't like the shape of it. It's too round and bulky with a curve from the front to the end of the keyboard. I rather like a more box shaped design like the filco, leopold, poker, hhkb,.. well like almost every other keyboard.
> The WASD looks less neutral.
> This is how I feel about it:


Yeah, so then you should buy the caps from WASD and get a Filco Majesco. I've seen people do it, so I know their caps fit on Filcos. It's pretty expensive, but WASD's are expensive if you do full customization.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @waar: the box looks nice. Never heard of that company.
> 
> @llama: The curve at the bottom of the keyboard looks horrible too. I agree with the shape. Filco is much better.


It's from iomania. Basically a leopold with an aluminum shell and a $400 price tag. Thing weighs almost 4lbs alone.


----------



## llama16

Yeah it's mainly the expense that's holding me back. I can live with an 'ok' base, but I'm from europe and ordering from WASD is the price + 20% that price in taxes + 2 percent that price in administration .+ an addition 20euro import tax for packages with a value over 40euro. That all added up makes it too expensive.

I've just found someone who's willing to sell his UK filco MJ2 TKL with blues. God damn me from starting the mechanical keyboard hobby.


----------



## slytown

TT Meka G1 used incoming. Picks when it arrives. Now a proud owner of two mechanicals.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Yeah it's mainly the expense that's holding me back. I can live with an 'ok' base, but I'm from europe and ordering from WASD is the price + 20% that price in taxes + 2 percent that price in administration .+ an addition 20euro import tax for packages with a value over 40euro. That all added up makes it too expensive.
> 
> I've just found someone who's willing to sell his UK filco MJ2 TKL with blues. God damn me from starting the mechanical keyboard hobby.


Start to worry when you start lusting over $300-400 keyboards and Korean customs.

Get scared when actually purchase them. There is milk and cookies when you get here tho!


----------



## reaper~

Filco TKL browns w/ doubleshot green & cream cheese keycaps.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Filco TKL browns w/ doubleshot green & cream cheese keycaps.


oh gawwd i want those keycaps...

please udpate my keyboard list for me


----------



## reaper~

You added SteelSeries 7g, right? Anyway, I added it to your list.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> You added SteelSeries 7g, right? Anyway, I added it to your list.


Thank you, good sir.


----------



## reaper~

You're welcome.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Filco TKL browns w/ doubleshot green & cream cheese keycaps.












I want!! Such an awesome keyboard!

And i was not added to the list


----------



## reaper~

^ Sorry about that.







Now you're added.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're added.


It's ok. You must have missed it


----------



## AIpha

You can add me to the list. I have a Ducky Shine /w Cherry red's. I have another Light Armor with Cherry Browns too. I think I prefer the browns over the reds. I have yet to try the Cherry Blacks though.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIpha*
> 
> You can add me to the list. I have a Ducky Shine /w Cherry red's. I have another Light Armor with Cherry Browns too. I think I prefer the browns over the reds. I have yet to try the Cherry Blacks though.


You need pics


----------



## bubs

can i get added posted pics a while back .....and its my avatar


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Filco TKL browns w/ doubleshot green & cream cheese keycaps.


Just ordered a set of those from GeekHack group buy.


----------



## llama16

As lovely as those pictures are, I don't need to see them 4 times on the same page.


----------



## dean_8486

My new Filco Majestouch Ninja. 'Upgraded' from the Razer Blackwidow, and the difference in quality is shocking, have a guess who wins?









Out with the old:


In with the new: New Keycaps on the way!


----------



## 161029

Enjoy your Filco just like I've enjoyed mine.


----------



## weesteev

Finally get to join the club!

MX Black switch Filco Majestouch fullsize.


----------



## waar

Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?


Me.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?


I wish I got new keyboards


----------



## ChaosAD

I clean desk, keyboard and speakers almost daily







I really hate dust!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I got new keyboards
Click to expand...

Did you see my new toy?

Should be couple pages back


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Did you see my new toy?
> Should be couple pages back


I saw that sexy wrist rest...
And the Typenow.
And the red CM QF.
What were you referring to?


----------



## AMD_Freak

this is my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 w / cherry browns & red LEDS w/ yellow LEDS on WASD Ill have my fingers on it wed / thurs they post pictures of the keyboard they build for customers on FB page


----------



## Asininity

My two mechanical keyboards







.

Cherry Browns. FC200RT/AB. For me laptop.



Corsair Vengeance K60. My desktop's keyboard.



And some cheap old keyboards.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added. I have to say, this is probably one of the fastest growing clubs I've ever had the privilege to join. Almost 700 members already according to the spreadsheet!


----------



## csm725

I want thick PBT blank caps!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?


Who doesn't? I always do a cleaning of everything when I add something new to my rig.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I saw that sexy wrist rest...
> And the Typenow.
> And the red CM QF.
> What were you referring to?


haha. the typenow and wrist rest! i think this will be my set up for a long time


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> haha. the typenow and wrist rest! i think this will be my set up for a long time


I REALLLLYYYYY love that wrist rest.
I want an MX Reds KB in the long term.


----------



## waar

oh, you should see the headphone stand


----------



## csm725

Pics!
I'm jelly!!!








I will most likely get a Leopold in MX Reds over the summer.


----------



## waar

hopefully you'll be able to get one of the fc700's by then!










headphone stand









and my set up.. yeah i know i need a bigger and better monitor. but keyboards own my wallet right now.









sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## csm725

That is a nice looking stand.
I think your rest is a bit longer than mine since I have an earlier model.








Oh well though.
We'll see, I don't see any reason not to just grab the 200 though. $110 ish shipped is a good deal.
Very nice accents on the stand.
The Grado SR60i and 200RR I am getting when I visit Cali over the summer should be nice.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> My new Filco Majestouch Ninja. 'Upgraded' from the Razer Blackwidow, and the difference in quality is shocking, have a guess who wins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the old:
> 
> In with the new: New Keycaps on the way!


where di you order this? I have the blackwidow as well and i love your keyboard. Which switfches are in it? I can only find the black version on amazon. Is that what this is? How do you like it compaired to the blues ?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Who else cleans their desk when they get a new keyboard?


I clean everything whenever i buy something new for thr PC


----------



## Boyboyd

I definitely want some blank white keys for my tenkeyless after seeing some of these recent photos. To ebay!!!!


----------



## bavman

My filco with blues


----------



## llama16

I srsly want some doubleshots ....


----------



## lightsout

Nice moogle









Looks great.


----------



## bavman

Just wish the spacebar could match a little better


----------



## lightsout

Yah it is off a little bit. The recent moogle buy should match better. And you can buy just a space bar if you like.


----------



## csm725

Do we have moar pics of a blank thick imsto PBT set?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> My filco with blues


How much are these keycap sets?


----------



## bavman

You can buy a used set of cherry black on whites double-shots from Ascaii from deskthority.net for 30 euros. You'll also need a moogle kit to compensate for the incompatible keys. Theyre around $16 right now from the moogle kit round3 groupbuy at geekhack.org


----------



## marbleduck

Cherry MX Blues, Das Professional S for Mac. I don't usually use the keyboard with my airbook, this "setup", if you can call it that, is only until I get Plastic Jesus working again.


----------



## LBear

Im looking into buying a mechanical keyboard for the first time. I was leaning towards a Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth but then id seen a Ducky Shine on another site. Does Ducky have good quality keyboards? Ive never heard of them and it seems like a lot of people are leaning away from Razer.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Im looking into buying a mechanical keyboard for the first time. I was leaning towards a Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth but then id seen a Ducky Shine on another site. Does Ducky have good quality keyboards? Ive never heard of them and it seems like a lot of people are leaning away from Razer.


Ducky makes great keyboards. I like my Razer BWU BF3. I just don't like the normal mechanical keyboards that look like $5 Dell keyboards, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Im looking into buying a mechanical keyboard for the first time. I was leaning towards a Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth but then id seen a Ducky Shine on another site. Does Ducky have good quality keyboards? Ive never heard of them and it seems like a lot of people are leaning away from Razer.


i have a ducky and a filco. i really like them both... it seems like u pay a little for it to say razer on it....although i have razer mouse lolz


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> My filco with blues


Very nice man. Very clean. No stupid "*** lol bbq" keys or obnoxious colors.


----------



## pruik6

Hello guys,
shall i buy a topre realforce 45 all or stick with my 2 filco red and brown and buy some good keycap?


----------



## DalaiLameR

there is only one awnser: both!

if you like browns and reds, you will also like topres
adding PBTkeycaps to the filcos will improve your typing experience by quite a bit + they will last way longer without getting shiny
topre keyboards (except for its infamous ABS-spacebar) actually have the nicest feeling keycaps of any keyboards there are


----------



## BigT

I am happy owner of a steeleries 7G, and i ahve a queation. What material is the keyboard and key caps made from. and how does it compare to other keyboards.

And What do you guys think of the Rosewill Mechanical keyboards. I was thinking of getting one with either Reds or Browns how does its plastic compare to the Steelseries.


----------



## waar

engraved PBT keycaps FTW


----------



## bavman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> I am happy owner of a steeleries 7G, and i ahve a queation. What material is the keyboard and key caps made from. and how does it compare to other keyboards.
> And What do you guys think of the Rosewill Mechanical keyboards. I was thinking of getting one with either Reds or Browns how does its plastic compare to the Steelseries.


Both come with ABS keycaps


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> Both come with ABS keycaps


I just read on the Steelseries wed site "The plastic material used to create the keyboard has metal elements". Is that true or is it just some marketing BullCrap??


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> I just read on the Steelseries wed site "The plastic material used to create the keyboard has metal elements". Is that true or is it just some marketing BullCrap??


Definitely marketing poop.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Definitely marketing poop.


LOL Marketing poop!!









Well that sucks. Atleast the keys feel really nice. they must be thick.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> LOL Marketing poop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. Atleast the keys feel really nice. they must be thick.


It's the marketing version of "diarrhea of the mouth".


----------



## BigT

LOL, I guess companies like to stretch the truth. But I thought there were laws against false advertisement, or is that only for tv and magazine??


----------



## Awful

Got this in the mail today (the one in the front) It's a Filco Mj2 Ninja with white engraved pbts and brown switches. Figured I should share it here since I just posted these on Geekhack too. The one in the rear (heh rear) is a Filco Mj2 Yellow Edition with Mx blues.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I definitely want some blank white keys for my tenkeyless after seeing some of these recent photos. To ebay!!!!


yeah me too but I really want A WHITE one not the off white some kayboards are. Anyone know which ones are actually a bright white?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Got this in the mail today (the one in the front) It's a Filco Mj2 Ninja with white engraved pbts and brown switches. Figured I should share it here since I just posted these on Geekhack too. The one in the rear (heh rear) is a Filco Mj2 Yellow Edition with Mx blues.


yhm.... want! where did you get the black and white one withthose keys


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i have a ducky and a filco. i really like them both... it seems like u pay a little for it to say razer on it....although i have razer mouse lolz


Here the blackwidow is half the price of a filco. I was tempted to get one the other day because i want to go back to blues.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> LOL, I guess companies like to stretch the truth. But I thought there were laws against false advertisement, or is that only for tv and magazine??


There are? Well it doesn't matter because it happens all the time.


----------



## llama16

Yes false advertisement is against the law. But companies have smart workarounds, that's why they'll never state facts in their commercials. 'Our product makes everything ultra shiny', that means 'shiny' by their standards.

Allthough something you might want to like to know when you go shopping: It is a fact that, unless otherwise specified (like: 'not included'), everything that is shown on a product package is assumed to be included (besides landscapes ofcourse). My printer for example showed cartridges on the packages but were not included and wasn't specified on the box (that it wasn't included). I just heard of this myself so I thought i'd try something out: I sent a mail to the company and the next week I got some free printer cartridges + they changed their packaging.

Maybe the law is different in the US but here it's the case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Got this in the mail today (the one in the front) It's a Filco Mj2 Ninja with white engraved pbts and brown switches. Figured I should share it here since I just posted these on Geekhack too. The one in the rear (heh rear) is a Filco Mj2 Yellow Edition with Mx blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yhm.... want! where did you get the black and white one withthose keys
Click to expand...

Those are white PBT's. Can be had on geekhack or ebay.

Or here from Qtan.
Heres printed.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-printed-key-caps/lid=19240210

Heres engraved.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-engraved-key-cap/lid=19240211


----------



## bubs

go go fed ex


----------



## Humafold

My Leopold came in today from Elite Keyboards. I went full size and my wife wouldn't let me go Otaku as she still needs the letters on the keys. She let me get it, so I couldn't complain. The wrist rest is a cheap Belkin. Eventually, I will get a nice leather one, but justifying that expense isn't easy. As with most newbs to Mechanical I went Cherry MX Brown. I love it. I find myself typing random things. I have it hooked up via ps2 and not USB. I grabbed the lavender WASD keycaps too. I like adding a little color. Pic time!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Got this in the mail today (the one in the front) It's a Filco Mj2 Ninja with white engraved pbts and brown switches. Figured I should share it here since I just posted these on Geekhack too. The one in the rear (heh rear) is a Filco Mj2 Yellow Edition with Mx blues.


I see my keyboard. It's f4d3 from GH.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Reaper...I got moar keyzboardz!

Added a Filco White TKL MJ2 w/ mx browns. I slapped the Camo keys on it...waiting for Ragnorock's blood GB set to come in.


----------



## waar

i did that combo with cherry doubleshots! looks good









also, sorry about not taking pictures of the wyse set.. completely forgot


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i did that combo with cherry doubleshots! looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, sorry about not taking pictures of the wyse set.. completely forgot


No problem. I'm surprised how white the Filco looks once you put colored keycaps on it. With stock keycaps its look fairly beige...but now it looks pretty freaking white.


----------



## reaper~

Ooh then you haven't seen nothing yet.











Not mine, btw.


----------



## 161029

Any idea what that keyboard wrist rest is?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Ooh then you haven't seen nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, btw.


What is up with the Print Screen keycap?

Paint job looks like a Red Stripe beer bottle. Hooray Red Stripe...sir you are ugly, here use this keyboard, now you are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Any idea what that keyboard wrist rest is?


Looks kinda similar to that MileStone fstop is selling over at GH, doesn't it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> What is up with the Print Screen keycap?
> Paint job looks like a Red Stripe beer bottle. Hooray Red Stripe...sir you are ugly, here use this keyboard, now you are BEAUTIFUL!


Night light?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Somewhat of an odd question, thought I'd ask it here [instead of making a whole new thread).

Are there any images of a Ducky Shine (or a standard version that it's based off of) with all the keycaps removed? Basically showing the switches only, no keycaps present.

The only reason I ask is simply because I played with the spacebar to see what switch type is there (it's a black switch on an otherwise fully red board) and to my surprise there was no stabilizer. Well.... what I deemed a stabilizer, I may be using the word improperly. I'm referring to is the wire prong that latches onto the bottom of the key.

That being said... setting up the o-ring mod on this ducky seems to be a piece of cake, no stabilizers to be uber gentle with, unless I'm missing something.

Thanks!


----------



## csm725

The Ducky uses Cherry-style stabilizers, which are "dummy switches".
The wire that you're referring to is used in Costar-style stabilizers.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The Ducky uses Cherry-style stabilizers, which are "dummy switches".
> The wire that you're referring to is used in Costar-style stabilizers.


Good to know, googled around from there set everything straight. Love these cherry style stabilizers, seem much easier to work with









Thanks csm


----------



## csm725

Easier to work with definitely and eliminates the squeak issue, but the feel is a bit worse on Space and long Shift.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Ooh then you haven't seen nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine, btw.


What keyboard, wrist rest and mouse rest are those?!?!?! DO WANT!!!!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> What keyboard, wrist rest and mouse rest are those?!?!?! DO WANT!!!!


Looks like a Filco Majestouch 2 10-keyless (duh) and some razer mouse (duh).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Looks like a Filco Majestouch 2 10-keyless (duh) and some razer mouse (duh).


lol, I don't mean the mouse, I mean the wrist rest for the mouse. It looks far more comfortable than my Office Depot special.

I'm not good at identifying keyboards, but I love collecting them haha.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

New toy.








I didn't feel like taking out my dslr to take a picture so I snapped one with my iphone so the quality isn't perfect.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> New toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like taking out my dslr to take a picture so I snapped one with my iphone so the quality isn't perfect.


I have the same keyboard, love it so much. Although I stopped playing League of Legends with it because holding the spacebar too long made it stick a bit on release.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> lol, I don't mean the mouse, I mean the wrist rest for the mouse. It looks far more comfortable than my Office Depot special.
> I'm not good at identifying keyboards, but I love collecting them haha.










My fail. Seems like I can't read today.


----------



## reaper~

Spreadsheet should be up to date and we're almost at 700 members, people! Please keep them coming and also don't forget to post some pictures of your keyboard... something like this..


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Spreadsheet should be up to date and we're almost at 700 members, people! Please keep them coming and also don't forget to post some pictures of your keyboard... something like this..


Quit showing off your red alert set!


----------



## reaper~

^ Didn't you get one? And that's not mine btw.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Didn't you get one? And that's not mine btw.


No, I wish...my only hope is either a round 2 imsto GB or Ragnorock's upcoming GB.


----------



## llama16

Does everyone else have this?: Ever since I got my filco adn I'm browsing, I'm randomly pressing keys with my left hand while browsing through the page wih my mouse, just to feel the keys


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Does everyone else have this?: Ever since I got my filco adn I'm browsing, I'm randomly pressing keys with my left hand while browsing through the page wih my mouse, just to feel the keys


I don't know. For some reason, I always think the keys feel soft when I press down. Probably because of how smooth it is until I feel the click and release the key.

I sometimes press the key half way with my left hand instead of pressing them.

Might just be us trying to get used to the awesome feel of mechanical keyboards.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Spreadsheet should be up to date and we're almost at 700 members, people! Please keep them coming and also don't forget to post some pictures of your keyboard... something like this..


why do you hate me reaper


















got my whiskerbox cable today D


----------



## litster

A recent setup.

Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Brown switches
Red Alert double shot keycaps by Signature Plastics
Custom acrylic case by Litster


----------



## csm725

Litster I adore those cases.
Think you're gonna make a white/green one to match the green/cream cheese set?


----------



## litster

I could probably do it. But I have not seen green or cheese color acrylic yet. I would have to look harder if I want to make one.


----------



## csm725

I think white+green instead of the white+red above would look awesome.
If you find green acryl. (maybe from Tap Plastics?) that'd be awesome.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> why do you hate me reaper


I don't hate and thanks for the lunch today!


----------



## waar

NP!


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> yhm.... want! where did you get the black and white one withthose keys


I got it from the guy I quoted below. Purchased from the Geekhack classifieds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I see my keyboard. It's f4d3 from GH.


lol sure is. I'm keeping it warm and snuggly. Still amazed at the condition of this considering it's used heh.


----------



## Dwood

Need a recommendation for a mechanical keyboard. After opening up my artisan store here I do alot of typing at night while my wife is asleep, so I need a somewhat quiet keyboard that is backlit.


----------



## TheJesus

Quiet you say? I know that's not MX Blues like the Black Widow series









Perhaps reds, I don't really remember the switches as well as other people in here. You should also look into dampeners and o-rings.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Need a recommendation for a mechanical keyboard. After opening up my artisan store here I do alot of typing at night while my wife is asleep, so I need a somewhat quiet keyboard that is backlit.


pretty much anything except the blues. i have the BWUS pretty quiet.


----------



## slytown

Add my new addition. Thermatake Meka G1


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Add my new addition. Thermatake Meka G1


Are you watching QI clips on youtube?


----------



## Tisca

What are to stealthy looking black caps called (top kb)? What technique is used, printed or engraved or what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupi*


http://www.overclock.net/image/id/645141/width/525/height/525/flags/LL


----------



## csm725

Printed. They're called front-face-printed or side-printed.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Are you watching QI clips on youtube?


Yes he is and a fine choice of show if i do say so myself.


----------



## slytown

You are correct sir. It's quite interesting.


----------



## Sainesk

I never bothered updating my collection after my first couple of mechs, anyway I think it's time again since i'm always lurking this thread...







sorry but the pics are not professional quality, shot them with my phone









Thermaltake Meka with Cherry Blacks, probably my favorite keyboard - silent and heavy switches







, awesome usb ports placement on top etc.










Rosewill RK-9000RE with Cherry Reds










Coolermaster Quick Fire Rapid with Cherry Blues, I think this is currently one of the best bang for buck mechs out there right now considering it's quality










and the newest addition to my collection, a Coolermaster Quick Fire Pro with Cherry Browns, and a story. Spoiler, because have quite a few pics:


Spoiler: Keyboard Story time



I took out the keyboard and heard rattling (always a good sign







), so I plug it in and it doesn't work. First DOA mech - gotta happen some time right? so I remove all the keycaps to see whats rattling (I guessed it was either an LED or some solder). Don't really like the spraypaint look finish of the keys:










I know its for the LEDs but they scratch easily with the included puller. The keyboard doesn't seem to work, so naturally I rage and decide to void the warranty and discover what the rattling is.



















I found something that looked like a broken off semi-sphere solder inside which I took out (yay, no more rattling) but I couldn't find where on the board it came from. Anyway, the anti-climatic ending is I discovered the USB port I plugged it into was for some reason not strong enough to power it. So after plugging it into another here's the working keyboard







:










there is no facepalm worthy of the one I did when I realized how much of an idiot I was...







hopefully the loose thing I found inside wasn't important and none of my keys will die mysteriously...


----------



## 161029

Enjoy your little adventure?


----------



## AMD_Freak

finally got it in today

Max keyboard Nighthawk X8 w/ Cherry browns / Red LEDS yellow WASD, so far i like the browns but a little more noise then Im used to might put some condoms it the keys


----------



## Spykerv

So I heard this is a club for mechanical keyboards.

So yeah, I'll just mosey on in here.

Pretty standard no fancy pants keyboard. iOne qumax Xarmor U9W. Run of the mill compared to some keyboards on here, but I am still happy with it.



not the prettiest picture by any means


----------



## lightsout

Wish there were more wireless mechs.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wish there were more wireless mechs.


For the matter I like my wireless mech. I don't game that much right now and I bought this for typing. The wireless feature is a God send as I have enough wires as it is.


----------



## Dakiller234




----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Enjoy your little adventure?


Was fun







anyway call me crazy but not only does this QF pro go well with my HAF case, it feels nicely rough too. I daresay it's like a Hummer on my fingertips.


----------



## reaper~

Spreadsheet updated. Nice keyboards everyone. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Spreadsheet updated.


My QF pro seems to be a ninja, all hidden in the spoiler of my post...


----------



## reaper~

Done. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## mrsmiles

just bought my first mechanical keyboard today, got to say i like the tactile feedback, i got the CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with blue switches, no picture taken though, i am kind of missing the numpad although when i find i need it i use my g13 as a replacement, mostly just use it in CSS since i have my buy binds on the numpad.

letters on the lycosa keycaps i have were fading out i used this as an opportunity to buy a mechanical keyboard and see what the fuss is all about, anyways im really liking it so far and one of the best parts is that i didn't have to spend $100+ for a keyboard.

[edit]

are there any good wrist rests to go along with the keyboard?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> What are to stealthy looking black caps called (top kb)? What technique is used, printed or engraved or what?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wupi*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/645141/width/525/height/525/flags/LL
Click to expand...

dye sub pbt. Vortex was suppose to come out with some for cherry switches, but nothing yet. That is a realforce, only ones as of now where you can get that from (black on very dark grey dye sub). Closest you'll get for cherry boards is engraved Pbt.

For some reason people that do dye sub don't want to dye sub black over dark keycaps.


----------



## AMD_Freak

The QFs need more logos on them so you don't forget what KB your using







that was the biggest factor keeping me from buying one.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> The QFs need more logos on them so you don't forget what KB your using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the biggest factor keeping me from buying one.


buy one and paint it?


----------



## Crunkles

Currently looking at these KBs, thoughts?

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3060
http://www.focalgadgets.com/noppoo-choc-mini-84-usb-nkro-mechanical-keyboard-cherry-mx-brown-black-blue.html
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0060J3XWC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7
http://filco.com.tw/product.php?page_id=23&product_id=87


----------



## toaad

My CM Storm Quickfire with MX Blacks, 40A O-Ring Mod and PBT engraved keycaps. My first tenkeyless keyboard. Sorry for blurry pics... old camera phone..

Depressing each key is so smooth now, its awesome, also while I was at it, I lubricated the stabilizers, my back space key was a bit squeaky but some model white grease fixed that.

I sold my Ducky Shine with MX browns, I found those switches are far too light for me, I'm keeping my Semi Custom WASD keyboard with MX blues. Typing and gaming wise for me, blues and blacks are definitely my favourites.

[/ur


----------



## lightsout

That looks great. Ditch that ESC though


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That looks great. Ditch that ESC though


Ha yea, I actually change it out a bit, I have a red ESC key and the white one I use sometimes when I get sick of it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That looks great. Ditch that ESC though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha yea, I actually change it out a bit, I have a red ESC key and the white one I use sometimes when I get sick of it
Click to expand...

I was going to say a nice red one would look good.


----------



## bubs

does filco make a kb that is full back lit like the ducky?
thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> does filco make a kb that is full back lit like the ducky?
> thanks


No they do not.


----------



## AMC

Any keyboards with white cherry switches? I like the browns but the heavier actuation will be nice.


----------



## waar

clears? maybe an old cherry board. EK had some leopolds but they seem to be sold out.


----------



## bubs

so other then the ducky shine and razer stuff there are not to many back lit kb's?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> so other then the ducky shine and razer stuff there are not to many back lit kb's?


Deck, Mionix, Max, Corsair. Sure I probably missed a few.

Xarmor had some I think but I don't see them for sale nowadays, there's a few partial backlit ones too like Thermaltake Meka G, Cooler Master Storm Pro etc.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> so other then the ducky shine and razer stuff there are not to many back lit kb's?


None that are quality. You have brands like Xarmor but most people stay away from those.


----------



## resis

Noppo Choc Pro backlit comes to mind:

http://zsense.net/chocolate-machinery-noppoo-choc-pro-keyboard-red-backlight-edition-sample-photo.html


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Any keyboards with white cherry switches? I like the browns but the heavier actuation will be nice.


I think Deck sells a board with clears. I've seen a few boards with clears. I just forgot which ones.


----------



## ranviper

Pumped, got an xarmor cherry browns for 75 bucks coming in next week, my first true mechanical keyboard. Excited to join this club!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Pumped, got an xarmor cherry browns for 75 bucks coming in next week, my first true mechanical keyboard. Excited to join this club!


Enjoy the awesomeness. I'm still enjoying it and it's almost been a year.


----------



## enarr

Hey Mech keyboard club! Let me in please. I just got the Das keyboard brown keys. Typing on it feels so good. A bit too good...
Lot of thanks goes out to OCN for all the information it has provided.


----------



## reaper~

^ We need pics, please.


----------



## mrsmiles

bad picture as it was taken with my acer iconia a100 tablet.

add me to the list.


----------



## reaper~

^ Done.


----------



## resis

I found this keyboard on this site.

Wonder what it is. Just the top casing removed?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I found this keyboard on this site.
> Wonder what it is. Just the top casing removed?


That looks pretty nice.


----------



## lightsout

It is a Pure. And thats how it sits I believe. The case is on it just doesn't come up high on the sides.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I found this keyboard on this site.
> 
> Wonder what it is. Just the top casing removed?


keyboards with 60% layout don't need a top casing like others since there is no space to fill in. So all you get is the bottom which comes up on the sides so switches aren't fully exposed.


----------



## 161029

Wouldn't it be slightly easier to clean? Just use a Datavac or compressed air.


----------



## lightsout

I would say so.


----------



## Boyboyd

I bet it's also easier to change the keys. One downside I bet is that it's going to be slightly more damage-prone. But how many people move their keyboards around enough to warrant that anyway?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I bet it's also easier to change the keys. One downside I bet is that it's going to be slightly more damage-prone. But how many people move their keyboards around enough to warrant that anyway?


I'd die if my mechanical was damaged, which is why I only let myself use it and I always stow it away under the desk on the sliding keyboard tray. Unfortunately, it still attracts a lot of dust and I don't have any free cash right now to spend to get a keyboard cover.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I'd die if my mechanical was damaged, which is why I only let myself use it and I always stow it away under the desk on the sliding keyboard tray. Unfortunately, it still attracts a lot of dust and I don't have any free cash right now to spend to get a keyboard cover.


I just use the clear plastic cover that my filco was posted with. I would like a real filco wristrest one day though.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I just use the clear plastic cover that my filco was posted with. I would like a real filco wristrest one day though.


Will do that. The other alternative is plastic wrap.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Wouldn't it be slightly easier to clean? Just use a Datavac or compressed air.


yup, a lot easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I bet it's also easier to change the keys. One downside I bet is that it's going to be slightly more damage-prone. But how many people move their keyboards around enough to warrant that anyway?


not with that one, you still have to desolder the LEDs to open up the switches


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yup, a lot easier.
> not with that one, you still have to desolder the LEDs to open up the keycaps.


That's going to be a pain to do.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Wouldn't it be slightly easier to clean? Just use a Datavac or compressed air.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, a lot easier.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I bet it's also easier to change the keys. One downside I bet is that it's going to be slightly more damage-prone. But how many people move their keyboards around enough to warrant that anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not with that one, you still have to desolder the LEDs to open up the keycaps.
Click to expand...

Did he mean keys or switches?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> why do you hate me reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my whiskerbox cable today D


Metal Volume wheel thing?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did he mean keys or switches?


yeah switches, sorry. fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Metal Volume wheel thing?


griffin powermate. use it for volume and scroll wheel.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yeah switches, sorry. fixed.
> griffin powermate. use it for volume and scroll wheel.


Oh...if that was keycaps, I would have no idea how this keyboard was designed.


----------



## waar

yeah sorry about the confusion.

i forget the english language and how to make sense when i use my hhkb -.-


----------



## reaper~

Haven't updated my own stuff in awhile.









HHKB Pro 2 Type-S



From top to bottom: HHMX, KMAC & Filco browns w/ green and cream cheese key caps



KMAC with LEDs lit up at night (I forgot to turn on the Cap Lock lol)


----------



## Jayrock

The green and cream cheese look great.

Waiting on the blue version.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Haven't updated my own stuff in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHKB Pro 2 Type-S
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom: HHMX, KMAC & Filco browns w/ green and cream cheese key caps
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC with LEDs lit up at night (I forgot to turn on the Cap Lock lol)


You're the man. Turning keyboards into Pokemon' "I choose you kmac!"


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody happen to know a good place to get Topre keycaps for not a ******ed price? I just got my Topre RealForce 87U Silent in the mail, and I had originally purchased it with a red ESC key and a red WADS cluster without thinking of the fact that A) I prefer RDFG over WADS and B) I would probably like to play with some other keycaps... A full set of keycaps is another $110 and these things aren't cheap to begin with T_T

I know EK sells some good keycaps, and I've been eyeing some of the green ones, for my RDFG and then perhaps snow white caps for the rest of my keys save the esc?
Anybody think that would look too off? Black chassis, white caps, green cluster, red esc?


----------



## reaper~

I would suggest you try posting in Geekhack's Classifieds section just to see what's out there. Who knows.. you just might get lucky.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I would suggest you try posting in Geekhack's Classifieds section just to see what's out there. Who knows.. you just might get lucky.


GH has been down for me the past couple of days off and on =\
It was down for regular maintenance a couple days ago, and right now I cannot connect at all


----------



## reaper~

It's up and running now.


----------



## mrsmiles

was wondering if the switches on the quickfire rapid are pcb mounted or plate mounted, i tried searching on google but couldn't find any answers.


----------



## waar

plate mounted


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I found this keyboard on this site.
> 
> Wonder what it is. Just the top casing removed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It is a Pure. And thats how it sits I believe. The case is on it just doesn't come up high on the sides.


I had a search for keyboards called Pure, any chance I can get a link to some more info on this keyboard? I love the look and it seems to be everything I want in a keyboard.


----------



## Nayoka

they are very hard to find. it is called a KBC Pure. same company who makes the poker.

your best way to get them is on geekhack through qtan.


----------



## Tisca

Are these caps called 'engraved' or something similar? Any place within the EU one could purchase some?


----------



## csm725

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/87-set-pbt-black-engraved-keyc/lid=18974429
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-black-engraved-key-cap/lid=18974433


----------



## Tisca

Thank you csm725!


----------



## csm725

No problem!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I found this keyboard on this site.
> 
> Wonder what it is. Just the top casing removed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It is a Pure. And thats how it sits I believe. The case is on it just doesn't come up high on the sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a search for keyboards called Pure, any chance I can get a link to some more info on this keyboard? I love the look and it seems to be everything I want in a keyboard.
Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/Vortexgear


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Vortexgear


They don't seem to have a website and I don't see their keyboards being sold anywhere.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Vortexgear
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem to have a website and I don't see their keyboards being sold anywhere.
Click to expand...

Yah they have been saying coming soon for a while now. There is supposed to be a group buy on geek hack when they are ready.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> they are very hard to find. it is called a KBC Pure. same company who makes the poker.
> your best way to get them is on geekhack through qtan.


Actually it's not by KBC. It's by KBT the same folks that make the "Race"









Borrowed this pic, but this is the Race.


----------



## waar

kbc = vortex = kbt


----------



## enarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ We need pics, please.


As you command,


----------



## Dwood

Need best 150$ mechanical with browns, ordering soon. Must be backlit btw


----------



## waar

tenkey or no tenkey?


----------



## Dwood

I do drawing in CAD I have to have tenkey


----------



## waar

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JC4OZG/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_5?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J938VK/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_8?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rtab (beware of none standard spacebar)


----------



## resis

I use the very solid transparent plastic cover of my Ducky Shine to protect it from dust and the wrath of nature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Actually it's not by KBC. It's by KBT the same folks that make the "Race"


Yeah, thanks, that is the *KBT* Pure LED:

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?26307-Pure-LED-version-With-Aluminum-case

Love this board. If I will ever buy a 60%, I'll buy this, with the purple lights.


----------



## lightsout

Ducky Shine I guess. Thats probably what I would get if I wanted a full backlit.


----------



## waar

ah, u added the backlit part or i didnt see it.

ignore my suggestions.

or better yet, buy a lamp.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ah, u added the backlit part or i didnt see it.
> 
> ignore my suggestions.
> 
> or better yet, buy a lamp.


I agree ditch the backlighting requirement and get a filco. You will be happy you did down the road.


----------



## Dwood

I work too much in the dark.

Better yet is there one with a screen in it. I love my g15, I am so used to having my temperatures and fps on it.


----------



## waar

more of a reason to get a lamp. working in the dark is not good for your eyes and backlit keyboard is not going to help it.

and no, mechanical keyboards don't come with gimmicky screens


----------



## Nayoka

and what waar said KBC and KBT are the same so I was technically not wrong


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> and what waar said KBC and KBT are the same so I was technically not wrong


Asians...

Hehe, you're right, then.


----------



## chinesethunda

where would I find red keycaps for the razer blackwidow? or perhaps glow in the dark ones lol,


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> where would I find red keycaps for the razer blackwidow? or perhaps glow in the dark ones lol,


GeekHack, EliteKeyboards, eBay, probably some others.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=redwasd

I think those work.

EDIT: Also, get a key puller.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> where would I find red keycaps for the razer blackwidow? or perhaps glow in the dark ones lol,


Does it have backlighting? If so you will have a hard time finding more. If not they are everywhere.


----------



## chinesethunda

no backlighting, anywhere besides elitekeyboards? i mean idk if thats the usual price but 4.50 for the wasd keys seem a bit high


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> no backlighting, anywhere besides elitekeyboards? i mean idk if thats the usual price but 4.50 for the wasd keys seem a bit high


Are you just looking for WASD? Regardless $5 is very fair. Your not going to pay less than that. Full sets go for $50-100. So $5 for wasd is fine.

Try here.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets/wasd-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


----------



## chinesethunda

thats where i ended up getting it from lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enarr*
> 
> As you command,


I think he meant your avatar.







jk

I like Das but I don't really like the gloss on the keyboard.


----------



## Awful

Sorry if my "Asians" meme offended anyone


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Sorry if my "Asians" meme offended anyone


I didn't know if I should have been offended or not.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enarr*
> As you command..


Added and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I didn't know if I should have been offended or not.


In situations like this, offense is taken, not given


----------



## jesusboots

I just picked this up about 6 hours ago. Local thrift store. It has the white alps. A little research has led me to believe it is a rebranded focus fk-9000 board.

Not certain if it works or not yet, as I do not want to stop folding. I will updated another time. She looked awefully clean for such an old key set. And that is in fact the price paid. Do hope to try it soon, and will update how it works when that time comes.

Anyhow, thought you some might like this.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> It has the space invaders.


Nice find! Are you sure it has space invaders? It should have ALPS switches.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Nice find! Are you sure it has space invaders? It should have ALPS switches.


Yes, sorry. Slip of mind. I gave blood yesterday, and am really tired now. They are alps. I will change that to reflect truth. Sorry.


----------



## reaper~

^ One way to find out. Open it and take some snapshots.


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ One way to find out. Open it and take some snapshots.


Any other shots looking for in specific, I have camera out, and another 20 minutes or so before I go to bed?
I am certain they are alps. I am tired. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

***...did you guys hear about the new Filco mx reds? Linear R guys must be jumping off a bridge right about now. XD


----------



## AlbinoGlowStick

Found an Mtek k104 with white alps


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> ***...did you guys hear about the new Filco mx reds? Linear R guys must be jumping off a bridge right about now. XD


another limited MX reds?
*Edit*
http://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=887
http://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=882

with a distributor of Amazon's Keyboard Co....this could be big....
hopefully there's a TKL version


----------



## 161029

I want the Ninja Tenkeyless with reds.

http://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=888


----------



## waar

ek has stocked leopolds with reds for how long now?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I just ordered myself a KBT Race. Wooooo, can't wait.


----------



## waar

cherry dye sub rgb <33333


----------



## xsabrewulf

Just got my first mech keyboard

after reading a lot of reviews and everything I ended up going with the coolermaster quickfire rapid with MX Blues

and so far loving it, really weird typing on it at first but i love it and it seems very solid


----------



## hza

Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja Fullsize + KBC PBT white engraved keycaps
Sorry for bad quality of the picture, got only mobile phone cam.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ek has stocked leopolds with reds for how long now?


not the same!


----------



## reaper~

I heard there were quite a few problems with Leopold reds when it was first released here though EK.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja Fullsize + KBC PBT white engraved keycaps
> Sorry for bad quality of the picture, got only mobile phone cam.


White engraved pbt club! +1


----------



## hza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> White engraved pbt club! +1


Thx, I <3 that keyboard, too.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I just ordered myself a KBT Race. Wooooo, can't wait.


From ohmykb?

I'm still lost in regards to updates on the group buy over at GH.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> White engraved pbt club! +1


I just dropped out of the engraved pbt club (for now).








And you ALMOST did!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I just ordered myself a KBT Race. Wooooo, can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> From ohmykb?
> 
> I'm still lost in regards to updates on the group buy over at GH.
Click to expand...

I got them off a Chinese website with the aid of my multi lingual friend.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> I just dropped out of the engraved pbt club (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you ALMOST did!


I love the look of the keys without the writing on them, but for keyboards like the HHKB pro2 I don't think I could handle it. Not knowing where the macro keys are would bother the hell out of me haha. Do they sell the blank key sets for that kb in different colors of just the gray or black? Still want to look into a different kb than the two I have, it's become somewhat of an addiction haha.


----------



## waar

Best way to learn is with blanks. I got my hhkb with blanks and I've gotten pretty good at it since I made it my main board.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Best way to learn is with blanks. I got my hhkb with blanks and I've gotten pretty good at it since I made it my main board.


I stopped using it as my main board as I game a lot and the space bar seems to stick if you hold it too long, but I preferred using it so I may go back to it lol.

Edit: Is elitekeyboards.com the only place to find replacement keys for the HHKB Pro 2? Same thing with palm rests for the HHKB Pro 2, only elitekeyboards.com? Not sure where to go to find more for them. Figure I should get a palm rest that fits a tenkeyless since I'm looking into a Filco and/or Coolmaster quickfire.


----------



## waar

I game with my hhkb. Never had a sticking issue with the spacebar. And sherryton over at GH will be selling wooden wrist rests in 5 sizes. Normal tenkeyless, realforce tenkeyless, normal full size, realforce full size and hhkb/poker size.

And yeah EK is the only place to get replacements, sadly.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I game with my hhkb. Never had a sticking issue with the spacebar. And sherryton over at GH will be selling wooden wrist rests in 5 sizes. Normal tenkeyless, realforce tenkeyless, normal full size, realforce full size and hhkb/poker size.
> And yeah EK is the only place to get replacements, sadly.


I'll look into buying some keys from then later today since I want to try the blank keys. Now does anyone know how comfortable the wooden wrist rests are? I know I spend substantial amounts of time at the computer when I can and my current wrist rest has little beads in it and isn't all that great. I have a like memory foam one for my mouse to that I despise but found I need from time to time if I'm there too long haha. Think these wooden ones will be worth it?


----------



## bubs

new tkl black switches yellow caps


----------



## 161029

Why do you have to make me so jealous?


----------



## uncholowapo

So I just bought a Black Widow for 38.99 of a newegg open box. I am excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait for it to get here so I can see if this mechanical keyboard addiction is true


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*
> 
> So I just bought a Black Widow for 38.99 of a newegg open box. I am excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait for it to get here so I can see if this mechanical keyboard addiction is true


It is quite the addiction... I've been looking at several for months just haven't pulled the trigger since I decided to get two new monitors, a few mice, and a Tempurpedic mattress....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Why do you have to make me so jealous?


This.


----------



## mrsmiles

addiction? i think it is......

after buying the quickfire rapids (blues) im thinking about getting another tenkeyless in reds with blank keys.

any opinions? i'd like to not go over $110.


----------



## waar

You have blues. That's all you need! Just buy more boards with blues since all other switches can't compare









Unless you have modded blues with black springs or greens!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> ek has stocked leopolds with reds for how long now?


Psh...those old leopolds suck. I'll buy from EK when they get the new leopolds with PBT keycaps.


----------



## hza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Tupac coming back to life WAS a surprise.


Ye, I liked the idea of dre & snoop. Was good to "see" pac once more.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Just ordered some PBT white engraved keycabs!







I only have the razer blackwidow non led right now though.. These will fit right? I couldn't find any pictures of someone doing this to the blackwidow. I plan on getting a different keyboard soon here as well though.


----------



## Crunkles

Before I blow some money on a new kb, which would you guys recommend? I've got the HHKB Pro 2 and the Ducky Shine OCN edition with MX Blacks and was looking for something different. Really like both of them, don't like the Ducky as much for typing but still enjoy using it. All suggestions are welcome, just looking for a nice kb with a new experience (like Reds, Browns, etc).


----------



## llama16

I think the kb that's a bit different from both and yet of par quality as the hhkb might be a filco, or a realforce if you're open in both wallet and mind.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> I think the kb that's a bit different from both and yet of par quality as the hhkb might be a filco, or a realforce if you're open in both wallet and mind.


I should be able to afford either after my next paycheck, till then funds are slim for impulse buys lol.


----------



## Excaliborg

After browsing case mods and now this thread I figured I might as well sign up and join in.
I have an urge to try out different switches after seeing this thread and exploring gh over the past few days







.


----------



## Boyboyd

Got my new keycaps finally. When I was putting them on it took me ages to find 'Y', I thought he might have forgotten to include it. I tried blue and red but I found it too distracting.





Then looking at the picture I realised that the arrow keys don't fit on WASD so now it's just the regular blue keys.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Got my new keycaps finally. When I was putting them on it took me ages to find 'Y', I thought he might have forgotten to include it. I tried blue and red but I found it too distracting.
> Then looking at the picture I realised that the arrow keys don't fit on WASD so now it's just the regular blue keys.


Yeah I find the red keys distracting too, so I'm hoping on my next kb I can find some lighter colored keys. Think I'm gonna buy a set of black and grey blanks for my HHKB and put the blacks on QWER for League of Legends


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Just ordered some PBT white engraved keycabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the razer blackwidow non led right now though.. These will fit right? I couldn't find any pictures of someone doing this to the blackwidow. I plan on getting a different keyboard soon here as well though.


anyone?

Also I am thinking about getting a filco next but esports also has the Key Cool 87 keyboard for only 65 dollars. How is this compared to a filco etc


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I find the red keys distracting too, so I'm hoping on my next kb I can find some lighter colored keys. Think I'm gonna buy a set of black and grey blanks for my HHKB and put the blacks on QWER for League of Legends


are u going through ek for the caps?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Just ordered some PBT white engraved keycabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the razer blackwidow non led right now though.. These will fit right? I couldn't find any pictures of someone doing this to the blackwidow. I plan on getting a different keyboard soon here as well though.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Also I am thinking about getting a filco next but esports also has the Key Cool 87 keyboard for only 65 dollars. How is this compared to a filco etc
Click to expand...

It should be decent but not a tank like the filco.


----------



## phillyd

Just got a Razer Black Widow Ultimate, pics to come friday!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Finally took pictures of my keyboards. Ducky Shining (it's not Shine!) with MX Brown and Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Black.


----------



## reaper~

^ Added.


----------



## Boyboyd

Man, i'd love a choc mini with blues one day.



That's a photo i've been wanting to take for a while. It's a 30 second exposure of typing, my hands didn't move far


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Man, i'd love a choc mini with blues one day.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a photo i've been wanting to take for a while. It's a 30 second exposure of typing, my hands didn't move far


Thats a cool pic!


----------



## llama16

And proof that Filco doesn't budge XD


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> are u going through ek for the caps?


They're the only people I know selling HHKB caps so that was my plan


----------



## bubs

i wonder how hard it is to die your own caps i think that that could be really fun


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i wonder how hard it is to die your own caps i think that that could be really fun


Theres some guides around, people do it with rit. Theres a guy on geekhack "02dazone" or something like that. Who has dyed a bunch on his happy hacking and they look great.


----------



## dean_8486

New keycaps for my Filco.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New keycaps for my Filco.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Want those Hyrule caps!!!! What kind of Filco is that?


----------



## bubs

if i where to bet a tkl mejestouch2 with wasd key caps


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> if i where to bet a tkl mejestouch2 with wasd key caps


Correct!


----------



## Crunkles

Anyone here play MOBA games a lot? (ex. Dota 2, League of Legends) If you do what keyboard do you use? I love using my HHKB for it, but in League all the holding of the spacebar causes it to stick when for a bit when I let go and I don't want to break it lol.

Edit: Someone previously recommended a Filco or Realforce, but which model should I look at? I like the TKL concept, and want to possibly try something other than Topre or MX Black switches.


----------



## bubs

i play both LoL and dota2 i use my filco tkl black as of now.getting a hhkb today then gonna try that out if u wanted the size of a hhkb but with the mx switches i think poker kb is just that

ps shen is op lolz


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> i play both LoL and dota2 i use my filco tkl black as of now.getting a hhkb today then gonna try that out if u wanted the size of a hhkb but with the mx switches i think poker kb is just that
> ps shen is op lolz


lol, he can be. You should check out the LoL thread in my sig. Can find some interesting discussions over there, haha. I don't know if it's just my HHKB, but when I hold the spacebar down for a long time in LoL it'll stick for a second. Its nothing major, just not sure if it's bad for the switch. Is the poker kb a filco?


----------



## bubs

no the poker is its own brand its just small like a hhkb but not topre


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> lol, he can be. You should check out the LoL thread in my sig. Can find some interesting discussions over there, haha. I don't know if it's just my HHKB, but when I hold the spacebar down for a long time in LoL it'll stick for a second. Its nothing major, just not sure if it's bad for the switch. Is the poker kb a filco?


The KBC poker is a 60% keybaord similar to the HHKB in size and layout, except it's alot cheaper and uses cherry MX Blues, Browns, Blacks or Reds.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> no the poker is its own brand its just small like a hhkb but not topre


I'll have to take a look when I get home.


----------



## Crunkles

Should I try to get reds or browns if my HHKB is my favorite kb right now?


----------



## Crunkles

Found a post on geekhack where someone said they had a friend get the Topre Realforce orange caps from EK and was able to use them on his HHKB. Think he used the extra caps lock for the right shift key since they're different sized, but with non-printed it doesn't matter. Might pull the trigger on a few sets of non printed tonight.... oh my poor bank account, it is getting so low....

Edit: I should have made this an edit of my previous post, but they were unrelated so I decided not to. My apologies for 3 posts in a row.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

So I need to be updated. I got a Ducky 9000g2 with blue switches







i have found that I like blues a lot more than the browns for typing as well as gaming. Also check out the new keycaps I got that came today from WASD







David from WASD was great in helping me get it together.

sorry for blurry quality. iPhone 4 camera :/ but you get the idea


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Want those Hyrule caps!!!! What kind of Filco is that?


you mean the grey triforce?
i got green ones from the GB a few months back if you're interested


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> you mean the grey triforce?
> i got green ones from the GB a few months back if you're interested


OMG!!!


----------



## bubs

ahhhh group buys u make my wallet sad
and i saw the same post about the realforce caps on the hhkb let me know if u end up doing that 110$ is a little pricey if im not sure the outcome


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> ahhhh group buys u make my wallet sad
> and i saw the same post about the realforce caps on the hhkb let me know if u end up doing that 110$ is a little pricey if im not sure the outcome


Yeah I'm going to try it I think, I'll be sure to post pics when I do. Not sure what to go with: White, black and red; or just white and red. Kinda want to make the QWER black, so think i'm gonna buy non-printed realforce reds, and HHKB blacks and whites non-printed


----------



## bubs

pink and green


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> pink and green


They're sold out of both, but that'd look better on the black board, I got a white one.


----------



## bubs

damn u just goin for it thats like 250 on caps and u would onlys use like 30 % of them......i like it


----------



## xV1ral

Does anyone know of any places that have the Cherry MX Black or Red Ducky Shine with red LEDs in stock? I've checked what feels like everywhere, and they seem to be available in all the other colors except for red. Tankguys has the OCN edition with red switches, but does that version also have blue LEDs like the images show?

I'm getting so frustrated and impatient that I may end up just getting another Filco. ._____.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> damn u just goin for it thats like 250 on caps and u would onlys use like 30 % of them......i like it


I'll have all them spares just in case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Does anyone know of any places that have the Cherry MX Black or Red Ducky Shine with red LEDs in stock? I've checked what feels like everywhere, and they seem to be available in all the other colors except for red. Tankguys has the OCN edition with red switches, but does that version also have blue LEDs like the images show?
> I'm getting so frustrated and impatient that I may end up just getting another Filco. ._____.


I'll take a quick look when I get home. Leaving work now.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm seriously thinking about dying my blank set of keys. I wouldn't know where to start though.


----------



## mechtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Should I try to get reds or browns if my HHKB is my favorite kb right now?


Browns.

Reds are linear.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Does anyone know of any places that have the Cherry MX Black or Red Ducky Shine with red LEDs in stock? I've checked what feels like everywhere, and they seem to be available in all the other colors except for red. Tankguys has the OCN edition with red switches, but does that version also have blue LEDs like the images show?
> I'm getting so frustrated and impatient that I may end up just getting another Filco. ._____.


http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs.html

lolz and its the overclock net version


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs.html
> lolz and its the overclock net version


Like I said, I already know about the one available on Tankguys.








I'm already a little bit put off by the OCN logo, but I can deal with it as long as all of the LEDs are red.


----------



## bubs

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=73

is the only other place i find them short of ebay


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=73
> is the only other place i find them short of ebay


Checked there too, only LED color they DON'T have are the reds. :/
Maybe this is a sign that I should not be buying another keyboard right now haha...


----------



## thenailedone

Should get to the big city within the next week or so, than I will get my grubby little paws on a Steelseries 6Gv2.... Can't wait!

Nailed


----------



## bubs

hhkb acquired any tips on flipin those dip switches


----------



## azianai

got some new keys, so new pic!
still waiting for ragnarok GB keys to come, then i'll take out the Red PBT & Filco ABS keys for them.


----------



## waar

With a small precision flat head screwdriver. Or your gfs nails if she has them long.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> With a small precision flat head screwdriver. Or your gfs nails if she has them long.


lol. or yours if you have them that long.


----------



## bubs

iv gone with the screwdriver i do really like the hhkb i like how small it is getting used to the key placement but all in all i am happy


----------



## waar

i wish it was heavier. feels like a cheap toy.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> iv gone with the screwdriver i do really like the hhkb i like how small it is getting used to the key placement but all in all i am happy


Love mine. Just bought those keys I talked about earlier bubs, will post picks with different setups until i pick the color combo I want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i wish it was heavier. feels like a cheap toy.


I love how light it is myself, easy to move around to use others.


----------



## Mkilbride

Just got myself a Rosewill RK-9000RE(Cherry MX Red Switch)

Same OEM as Filco, just no brand name, so a 150$ board for 80$(had 20% off, of Newegg's 100$ price)

So for almost half the price I got the same Keyboard people pay 150$ for. Really nice. Only thing I don't like is the space bar bottoming out easy, everything other than that is great.



My WPM is down from my old membrane Keyboard, but I suspect that is due to myself adjusting to Mechanical Switches.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Love mine. Just bought those keys I talked about earlier bubs, will post picks with different setups until i pick the color combo I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how light it is myself, easy to move around to use others.


sweet if it works maybe i can buy the other parts from u to make some fro me who knows and i also like the weight


----------



## phillyd

i feel like such a noob


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Love mine. Just bought those keys I talked about earlier bubs, will post picks with different setups until i pick the color combo I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how light it is myself, easy to move around to use others.


well i like heavy keyboards so im bias lol.

my typenow solid weighs more than 4lbs. and dk saver is around 2.5 and poker little less than 2 iirc.

so loving heavy boards makes me dislike how light this hhkb is


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> sweet if it works maybe i can buy the other parts from u to make some fro me who knows and i also like the weight


I'll let you know for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well i like heavy keyboards so im bias lol.
> my typenow solid weighs more than 4lbs. and dk saver is around 2.5 and poker little less than 2 iirc.
> so loving heavy boards makes me dislike how light this hhkb is


My real old IBM one is super heavy, and is a pain in the butt to move around. Best thing about the HHKB is that you can travel with it if need be because it is so light.

Edit: Would love for my keycaps to come tomorrow but think they'll be here Monday. Got faster shipping so here's to a ballin' HHKB soon


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Is dat sum blood keys on dat Filco?!


----------



## csm725

I like the Wyse set too








Looking good though. Kinda looks like you Sharpied white print


----------



## faMine

Lightsout better post his Ragnarok's


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Lightsout better post his Ragnarok's


Somebody already beat me on geekhack with a quick fire. Looks like they were made for it.


----------



## ripster

Win8 Logo Ready!


----------



## azianai

got my Ragnarok keys too, did a complete clean on the keyboard and put all my novelty keys on.
also got my Pedobear Key and Anon key.


----------



## lightsout

Dang yours made it to NY already. Nice. I am putting mine on now.

Edit, Heres mine. The light really didn't like the Esc but its a GH key. The black on these keys really shows skin oil.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Win8 Logo Ready!


Yay! Want to see one of these keycaps. I don't expect much though because it's just going to be 4 square tiles, Metro UI styled.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Win8 Logo Ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Want to see one of these keycaps. I don't expect much though because it's just going to be 4 square tiles, Metro UI styled.
Click to expand...

You can see it in my previous post.

I've been on browns for over a month now. Feels good to be back on reds and switch things up a bit. These SP keys definitely have a different feel to them as far as profile goes to the cherry's I have been using. Not a lot but noticeable. Texture feels great!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can see it in my previous post.
> I've been on browns for over a month now. Feels good to be back on reds and switch things up a bit. These SP keys definitely have a different feel to them as far as profile goes to the cherry's I have been using. Not a lot but noticeable. Texture feels great!


I see it now. I actually don't like the tilt for some reason.


----------



## Jophess

New board and caps:










I'm absolutely loving the reds over the blacks on my SS 6gv2.


----------



## Kreeker

Is the Filco wrist-rest worth the price?

I miss having a wrist-rest.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Is the Filco wrist-rest worth the price?
> I miss having a wrist-rest.


i like mine, i had a belkin gel one b4, but this filco one is just a lot better.

i sold 3 extra ones i had a few month ago, haven't heard anyone complain about it.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Is the Filco wrist-rest worth the price?
> I miss having a wrist-rest.


It's definitely high quality. The only thing that irks me about it is it is multi-leveled. However, the leather is very nice quality and the bottom is coated in an anti slip material.


----------



## phillyd

hey guys, i got my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate yesterday, its my first mechanical keyboard, and im curious what your opinions of razer mechanical boards are.
i love mine! also i need suggestions for a comfortable but inexpensive wrist rest. preferrably a very thin one.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Is the Filco wrist-rest worth the price?
> I miss having a wrist-rest.


its nothing special.

but ive been spoiled by eric's wooden wrist rest!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> It's definitely high quality. The only thing that irks me about it is it is multi-leveled. However, the leather is very nice quality and the bottom is coated in an anti slip material.


ironically i think its my desk with the polished cherry wood, but the anti slip isn't as great as say my mousepad's anti slip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> its nothing special.
> but ive been spoiled by eric's wooden wrist rest!


what you do with your wood is your own business








btw im really tempted to ship you my QF to paint lol


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> ironically i think its my desk with the polished cherry wood, but the anti slip isn't as great as say my mousepad's anti slip


Weird. Though I used mine on a glass desk, so that probably makes a difference.


----------



## Degree

Are Ducky Shinings, specifically the one with LEDs, good quality mechanical keyboards?


----------



## hza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hey guys, i got my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate yesterday, its my first mechanical keyboard, and im curious what your opinions of razer mechanical boards are.
> i love mine! also i need suggestions for a comfortable but inexpensive wrist rest. preferrably a very thin one.


Tried one out in store. Typing (MX Blue) felt very ok. I just didn't want a shiny/glossy keyboard. One of the reasons I've decided to buy a Filco, but with MX Brown switches instead. Oh, and the Stealth (non-glossy) one wasn't out back then. Other than that I heard it's 'only' 3KRO. I don't really need NKRO via P/S2 adapter as it felt like a must-have to me first, but 6KRO (USB = 6KRO = default for most mech KBs, right?) is a nice-to-have feature for sure. If that's true I can only say "weird Razer oO" and I'm glad I bought a Filco instead.


----------



## Ferling Design

My razer black widow ultimate, more pictures upon request


dont it look smexi?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> Tried one out in store. Typing (MX Blue) felt very ok. I just didn't want a shiny/glossy keyboard. One of the reasons I've decided to buy a Filco, but with MX Brown switches instead. Oh, and the Stealth (non-glossy) one wasn't out back then. Other than that I heard it's 'only' 3KRO. I don't really need NKRO via P/S2 adapter as it felt like a must-have to me first, but 6KRO (USB = 6KRO = default for most mech KBs, right?) is a nice-to-have feature for sure. If that's true I can only say "weird Razer oO" and I'm glad I bought a Filco instead.


I've only ran into the 3KRO issue once and it was while I was trying to do like 5 things in a game (Tribes: Ascend of course) at once, lol. Other than that, I've never had it happen.


----------



## faMine

Everyone got the Ragnaroks!

I can't wait.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Everyone got the Ragnaroks!
> 
> I can't wait.


You didn't get yours. You should have gotten them today in SoCal. Maybe not though.


----------



## faMine

Probably. I'm out of town so I'll pick them up on Monday


----------



## TheJesus

http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/21/ask-engadget-best-sub-150-mechanical-keyboard/

Go, go, go!


----------



## lightsout

Oh nice.


----------



## waar

i stop reading once i see "for FPS gaming..."

anyway, like everybody else that has posted. my set also came in:


----------



## faMine

Ragnaroks raining down on the mechanical keyboard club


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Go, go, go!


I got both a Quickfire Rapid and a Thermaltake Meka for that price







which are both awesome imo.


----------



## Nayoka

I actually don't like the look of the Ragnarok kit.


----------



## waar

TBH, now that i have it... i can't say im a huge fan of it. it's not bad, but i didnt like it as much as i thought i would.


----------



## faMine

well if I feel the same, I'll just sell mine..


----------



## pokpok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i stop reading once i see "for FPS gaming..."
> anyway, like everybody else that has posted. my set also came in:


a true beauty


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> TBH, now that i have it... i can't say im a huge fan of it. it's not bad, but i didnt like it as much as i thought i would.


Ditto...from the looks of all the pics I've been seeing. The Rag set looks the best on all black boards. I'm not really digging it on a white board, nor your red Poker and the red Filco I saw over on Geekhack.


----------



## waar

yeah im going to try it on my typenow soon. i might be getting rid of my poker soon anyway.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> TBH, now that i have it... i can't say im a huge fan of it. it's not bad, but i didnt like it as much as i thought i would.


I'm kind of with you on that. I will say it looks like it was made for a QF storm with reds.

But there doesn't seem to be a lot of contrast. Thats my biggest complaint. The red doesn't stand out much.


----------



## reaper~

Well, glad I didn't get in on that GB then. There's truly only one set to rule them all.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Well, glad I didn't get in on that GB then. There's truly only one set to rule them all.


OMG stop it with the red alert!


----------



## Boyboyd

I can't decide if that esc key is a floppy disk, a hand, or a coffee pot.


----------



## ripster

Too bad Melissa likes the Koreans better than the Americans.


----------



## thenk83

My Zibal 60


----------



## ripster

The font on the Mionix is driving me nuts. I thought for sure I nailed it as Myriad Pro or Frutiger but the lc g was off. Anyway, my second favorite of the backlits next to the Corsair K90 legends. The Decks and Razer Black Widow fonts I won't mention my opinion of.


----------



## thenk83

if i wanted to get replacement backlit keys later... where would i go? i wouldn't mind following the wasd key trend


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> if i wanted to get replacement backlit keys later... where would i go? i wouldn't mind following the wasd key trend


My best advice would be to seek somone who had bought a ducky shine Red LED and ask him if you can buy his lime green WASD keys.

EDIT : also in other news i have recently picked up some of these bad boys http://goo.gl/XwybX. I got each of the 3 race logos in silver and a filco logo in silver


----------



## phillyd

why do some of you guys prefer tenkeyless?


----------



## reaper~

Mouse is a little closer but I just like smaller form factor overall. Like this Poker below (even smaller than tenkeyless):


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why do some of you guys prefer tenkeyless?


For me my keyboard drawer isn't too big. And I put my keyboard at a weird angle when gaming. After using a TKL for a while a full board just seems huge. I do miss the numpad now and then but not enough to get a full board.


----------



## faMine

I absolutely love the TKL. I was hesitant at first because I was going to miss my number pad for inputting data into Excel, but I realize I do it rarely. I'll buy a cheap number pad for that soon. TKL takes up way less room on the desk! It's a fantastic size.


----------



## phillyd

i use the numpad so much id die without it, and my drawer is huge








but id die with that little one, no delete key


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why do some of you guys prefer tenkeyless?


I like the look, and the extra space it gives me on my desk. I tried to use mine at work once though, it did not go well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i use the numpad so much id die without it, and my drawer is huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but id die with that little one, no delete key


They have a delete key you just need to hit the FN key to make it work.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They have a delete key you just need to hit the FN key to make it work.


that would take some getting used to, but so is having to push delete to use my media keys.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They have a delete key you just need to hit the FN key to make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> that would take some getting used to, but so is having to push delete to use my media keys.
Click to expand...

Yah I had a poker for a while but going back to a normal TKL I just really prefer having the home cluster.


----------



## xertioN

add meee. TKL is pretty awesome. I love the having the keyboard closer to my mouse.


----------



## phillyd

anyone tried this layout?

[tenkeyless] [mouse] [10keypad]


----------



## faMine

I put the keypad to the left of the keyboard... otherwise the numpad gets in the way of my mouse


----------



## _AKIMbO_

If you really need a ten key just get a filco or cherry mech tenkey add on and put it to the left of the keyboard. Problem solved. Now you have the best of both worlds, the extra mousing space a tkl provides plus a ten key for number crunching.


----------



## azianai

or just get a full 104 keyboard.....


----------



## waar

tenkey on the left is better IMO.

and when you don't need it you can put it away and not sacrifice room on your desk


----------



## reaper~

Better yet, get one of these. It's almost the same size as the tenkeyless..


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Or you can get a keyboard that offers a secondary numpad layer, activated with Numlock. My Choc Mini has that, as does the Realforce 87U. I'm sure there are others but those are the ones that I know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Or you can get a keyboard that offers a secondary numpad layer, activated with Numlock. My Choc Mini has that, as does the Realforce 87U. I'm sure there are others but those are the ones that I know.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


They have that? Definitely useful.


----------



## phillyd

wow! you guys are choc full of info +rep


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wow! you guys are choc full of info +rep


I see what you did there.


----------



## phillyd

it was an accident, then i decided to not change it cuz i saw what my subconscious did there


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> it was an accident, then i decided to not change it cuz i saw what my subconscious did there


Haha. Thumbs up to your subconscious.


----------



## Ferling Design

could you update your members list please


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> could you update your members list please


seconded


----------



## reaper~

Done. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## thenk83

Thanks boss!


----------



## phillyd

thanks!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I got a message saying the KBC Race won't be in stock for about a month, the suspense is going to kill me.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Thanks boss!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> its nothing special.
> but ive been spoiled by eric's wooden wrist rest!


Where do i get one of those?


----------



## TadZilla

Just ordered a black leopold with browns. It should be here by Wednesday, then I can join the club!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Where do i get one of those?


well i got mine from eric barney. but he's not making them anymore =/


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well i got mine from eric barney. but he's not making them anymore =/


Aww







I saw somewhere someone mentioned that someone was making wooden ones... DO WANT!


----------



## thenk83

I think I might return my Zibal 60 and get a white LED Ducky Shine. For those that have Ducky Shine's are the keys a soft matte rubbery texture? It's sorta one thing I like about the Zibal 60.


----------



## xV1ral

I just ordered a white-LED ducky shine yesterday.








Was going to wait on red LED red switch, but I'm planning on eventually switching the keycaps out for blank white ones and I realized how weird it would look with red LEDs underneath.

Also, this isn't posted in the Ducky Shine-related thread, but they are now also available at mechanicalkeyboards.com. They are based in Tennessee, so from what I've found they are the only ones in the U.S. with such a wide choice of Ducky Shine keyboards. At least, aside from Tiger Direct, but they work together and are in the same building. Also, no tax for CA-residents and supposed 4-days-or-less shipping. I'll let you guys know whether or not the shipping part is true when my keyboard arrives.


----------



## faMine

Got my Ragnaroks, can't find my keycap puller


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Got my Ragnaroks, can't find my keycap puller


----------



## thenk83

Well I ordered a white LED Ducky Shine from MechanicalKeyboards.com. $151 shipped. I'll be returning my Zibal 60 back to Fry's.


----------



## Crunkles

I want my keycaps from EK NOW! Hopin the realforce ones fit like I read they did, or I'll be one sad panda


----------



## rawkd

Zowie Celeritas with brown switches and white keycaps. Red Kinzuadder on the right.


----------



## MiriV

cm storm quick fire rapid with brown switches


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawkd*
> 
> Zowie Celeritas with brown switches and white keycaps. Red Kinzuadder on the right.


Wait, Kinzu V2 or Kinzu? I remember it being confirmed about how the DA pcb won't fit into the Kinzu V2 shell due to the alignment of the optical sensor.


----------



## ranviper

Yay, add me to the club! Got my cherry brown xarmor today. So far so good.


----------



## Grimfire

CM Storm Rapid fire with Cherry Blues. Sigh me up.

Crappy picture is crappy.


----------



## toaad

I've already been added but thought I'd share some pics


----------



## Awful

Got this a couple days ago. I had sold my ninja with engraved pbts to get some money for my ladies birthday. My birthday is actually before hers, and she surprised me with this. I'm stoked







It's Mx Brown. Won't be leaving these caps on it for very long.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Won't be leaving these caps on it for very long.


Am I the only one who loves default caps look on their mech? I don't like other ones.
Well maybe the Starcraft ones since I love the game... and the completely see through keys... and the nyan cat is sort of cool too... No!!! look what you've done to me MKC!









I would love some more CM logo keys just replace all my Quickfire's keys with more logos for the lulz...


----------



## lightsout

Your lady got you a filco? She's a keeper for sure!


----------



## AMC

Any way to get the quickfire rapid with brown switches in Canada?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Any way to get the quickfire rapid with brown switches in Canada?


not likely unless you manage to find an online store that has them in stock otherwise you'll pretty much only find blue's in stores, best bet would be amazon or the CM store directly.


----------



## connectwise

Black on black, very sexy.


----------



## xertioN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> I've already been added but thought I'd share some pics


Soooo sexy. Where did you get the keycaps from? I'm sick of the white font on here haha.


----------



## TadZilla

New Leopold tenkeyless w/browns. Using at work... and I love it!!! Moving from a Razer Lycosa to this.


Untitled by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

I'm already looking for a second one specifically for work.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Any way to get the quickfire rapid with brown switches in Canada?


I think these guys may ship to canada give it a shot. Its a partner with tiger imports.
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=72


----------



## Crunkles

New keycaps come today!!!!!!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think these guys may ship to canada give it a shot. Its a partner with tiger imports.
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=72


Thank you. I just need to find out shipping







.


----------



## rawkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rawkd*
> 
> Zowie Celeritas with brown switches and white keycaps. Red Kinzuadder on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Kinzu V2 or Kinzu? I remember it being confirmed about how the DA pcb won't fit into the Kinzu V2 shell due to the alignment of the optical sensor.
Click to expand...

Original Kinzu, don't think that the V2 shell has any advantages. Red Kinzu is quite rare, however. I also own a white one which has the same cheap TTC switches as the black version with a crappier surface.


----------



## Izvire

Tenkeyless Filco with MX Blacks and 50A O-rings.

Da best.


----------



## Munkypoo7

While we're on the topic of o-rings...

I used these o-rings a while back on my (now sold) BWU:SE. That being said, I'd like to set up o-rings on my Ducky.

Should I rebuy those o-rings or is there a more preferred / recommended o-ring? I'll admit, I'm quite uneducated on this topic, even after going through the geekhack threads regarding this.

In a perfect would I'd like to snag a set of 40A rings, but those bust seem quite a bit more expensive than their 50A counterparts... Are they really worth the difference? (40A's only seem to be available via WASD)


----------



## Crunkles

Have to pick up my keycaps from the Fedex shop after 6PM because they didn't follow the instructions on my note I left





















But at least I'll have my keycaps tonight


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Have to pick up my keycaps from the Fedex shop after 6PM because they didn't follow the instructions on my note I left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least I'll have my keycaps tonight


I actually have a burning hatred of FedEx because they refused to deliver my package to the management office back when I lived in an apartment complex. I wasn't able to get it until a week later.


----------



## thenk83

Stupid questions from a mechanical keyboard noobie.

Are keycaps for backlit keyboards not made? I've looked at eBay and other places. I've only seen clear key caps. I'm getting a Ducky Shine and would like to get different color keycaps.

And, I didn't do very well looking at GeekHack, but what do the O-Rings do? Less key noise? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Stupid questions from a mechanical keyboard noobie.
> 
> Are keycaps for backlit keyboards not made? I've looked at eBay and other places. I've only seen clear key caps. I'm getting a Ducky Shine and would like to get different color keycaps.
> 
> And, I didn't do very well looking at GeekHack, but what do the O-Rings do? Less key noise? Thanks in advance.


Other than those clear caps which you've seen, I'm really tempted to say no. I mean, they are listed on the Ducky Site but, upon contacting them... well, I haven't heard back in the past month so yeah :|

In simplistic terms (please, if I'm wrong someone correct me) it reduces the bottoming out distance and makes keypresses much less audible. The o-ring video covers it best by WASD.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Other than those clear caps which you've seen, I'm really tempted to say no. I mean, they are listed on the Ducky Site but, upon contacting them... well, I haven't heard back in the past month so yeah :|
> In simplistic terms (please, if I'm wrong someone correct me) it reduces the bottoming out distance and makes keypresses much less audible. The o-ring video covers it best by WASD.


Nice. Thanks for the vid too. Sounds like I'll be getting some O-rings. +rep

[Edit] I wonder if the soft landing pads are better than the O-rings.


----------



## lightsout

Most people prefer o-rings to the pads. At least that seems to be what I hear the most.


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> While we're on the topic of o-rings...
> 
> I used these o-rings a while back on my (now sold) BWU:SE. That being said, I'd like to set up o-rings on my Ducky.
> 
> Should I rebuy those o-rings or is there a more preferred / recommended o-ring? I'll admit, I'm quite uneducated on this topic, even after going through the geekhack threads regarding this.
> 
> In a perfect would I'd like to snag a set of 40A rings, but those bust seem quite a bit more expensive than their 50A counterparts... Are they really worth the difference? (40A's only seem to be available via WASD)


I have both 50A and 40A from WASD, I actually prefer the 50A for the price as there is really minimal difference in feeling between them.


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xertioN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> I've already been added but thought I'd share some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo sexy. Where did you get the keycaps from? I'm sick of the white font on here haha.
Click to expand...

Cheers! I know what you mean about the stock CM keycaps, they are garbage, my wasd keys started to fade a a little only after a week... so I had to replace them









The keycaps on the CM Storm are the ones originally from the WASD board, they are black engraved ABS keycaps, although I think WASD will be stocking PBT this year. I brought the white PBT engraved from Qtan's website $10 shipped and they arrived to me in about 3 weeks from China.


----------



## lightsout

$10 shipped? That would mean $10 total.







You meant $10 shipping right? If not I'll take 5.


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> $10 shipped? That would mean $10 total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant $10 shipping right? If not I'll take 5.


Lol yea my bad, $10 shipping, if you get them for that price hit me up !


----------



## stolid

I got my Ducky DK1087 Tenkeyless (Cherry MX Brown) last week. This is my first mechanical keyboard, and I'm loving it. Rubber domes feel so mushy now.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> While we're on the topic of o-rings...
> 
> I used these o-rings a while back on my (now sold) BWU:SE. That being said, I'd like to set up o-rings on my Ducky.
> 
> Should I rebuy those o-rings or is there a more preferred / recommended o-ring? I'll admit, I'm quite uneducated on this topic, even after going through the geekhack threads regarding this.
> 
> In a perfect would I'd like to snag a set of 40A rings, but those bust seem quite a bit more expensive than their 50A counterparts... Are they really worth the difference? (40A's only seem to be available via WASD)


Thanks for the link! That's the cheapest I've seen these go for.

On an unrelated note, I have a Realforce 87U 55g and a CM QFR Blue on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I actually have a burning hatred of FedEx because they refused to deliver my package to the management office back when I lived in an apartment complex. I wasn't able to get it until a week later.


That's what happened to me today!







EK also sent me print white keycaps instead of blanks... RAAAAAAAGE!























Anyways pics of my HHKB below with what I got.


Spoiler: Before!






http://imgur.com/koAsK







Spoiler: Without caps!






http://imgur.com/WTq0N







Spoiler: All black!






http://imgur.com/nqmhf







Spoiler: All red!






http://imgur.com/hnii0







Spoiler: Mixed!






http://imgur.com/VUIa8





All the keys with functions were supposed to be white, but they sent me printed whites like I said


----------



## pococurante

Just got my new CM Storm Quickfire Rapid keyboard... this will definitely take some getting used to. The feel is so different from a regular keyboard. I'm definitely going to have to get some O-rings... I knew it would be loud, but this thing really surprised me with the volume of the CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK.

I was previously using an old Dell RT7D50... the thing I really miss the most is the extra-tall spacebar. It has a large, easy-to-hit spacebar that I can just rest my thumb on... in the same position on the Quickfire, my thumb is sitting uncomfortably on the corner of the thinner spacebar.

I wonder if anyone's making mechanical keyboards with the larger spacebar right now? I didn't see any while I was shopping around last week.

Still, I think I can definitely get used to the feeling of the mechanical keyboard. After using it for only an hour, trying the Dell one again felt mushy and slow.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Other than those clear caps which you've seen, I'm really tempted to say no. I mean, they are listed on the Ducky Site but, upon contacting them... well, I haven't heard back in the past month so yeah :|
> In simplistic terms (please, if I'm wrong someone correct me) it reduces the bottoming out distance and makes keypresses much less audible. The o-ring video covers it best by WASD.


My ears were bleeding after listening too that guy bottoming out.


----------



## lightsout

Bottoming out FTW!!!!


----------



## llama16

I as well can't see what's wrong with bottoming out... and do it contstantly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> I as well can't see what's wrong with bottoming out... and do it contstantly.


Well you don't need to so people will say you are not supposed to. I like the feel of it. And anyways theres no way in hell I could not bottom out on reds. But I guess some people can.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> I as well can't see what's wrong with bottoming out... and do it contstantly.


Nothing really bad but anything past the actuation point is wasted energy and time. It wouldn't really matter for most people but when you type more than 100WPM i guess it makes a difference.


----------



## llama16

Yeah I like the feel of bottoming out as well. There might be a rare minority that has the patience and need to learn to not bottom out, but I'm not one of them.
The only thing that not bottoming out might be useful for in my case, is gaming. Sometimes when playing fps, I don't let the key come up far enough to stop actuating, and thus sometimes feels like my key is stuck until I realise it's my finger.


----------



## n1helix

Looks like I need to get me some O-Rings then.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix*
> 
> Looks like I need to get me some O-Rings then.


I just ordered some 40A's for $20.25 shipped from WASDKeyboards. I saw from another forum McMaster-Carr has them but that site is like reading Greek to me.


----------



## reaper~

Ok, the spreadsheet should be updated up to this point. Here are some new keycaps from boost's group buy:



And also there's a new GB for aluminum keycap from Vortex here but it'll end soon so if you're interested, better head over there soon.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Ok, the spreadsheet should be updated up to this point. Here are some new keycaps from boost's group buy:
> 
> 
> 
> And also there's a new GB for aluminum keycap from Vortex here but it'll end soon so if you're interested, better head over there soon.


Are the metal keys only for cherry mx? Would be sick if they were topre, but I doubt it


----------



## csm725

Yeah they're only MX


----------



## juano

Well I think (fingers crossed) that my OCN Ducky Brown finally shipped.


----------



## jammo2k5

My lovelies arrived today









Ill post pics soon


----------



## mastertrixter

Got a QuickFire rapid last week with mx blues. Love it so far. Pics later tonight


----------



## SIDWULF

Quick Fire Rapid Cherry Brown switches

I never thought i would see the day where i look foward to typing and miss my keyboard when im AFK.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 
> Quick Fire Rapid Cherry Brown switches
> I never thought i would see the day where i look foward to typing and miss my keyboard when im AFK.


I was considering that board for a TKL MX board to use when I don't want to use my HHKB. How do you like it? Have you used an HHKB to provide comparison (or has anyone here for that matter)?

On a side note, does anyone know an easier way of changing KBs other than reaching behind your machine to plug in the new KB?


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I was considering that board for a TKL MX board to use when I don't want to use my HHKB. How do you like it? Have you used an HHKB to provide comparison (or has anyone here for that matter)?
> On a side note, does anyone know an easier way of changing KBs other than reaching behind your machine to plug in the new KB?


I have not used a HHKB but it has been said in more then one place that the Quick Fire Rapid is very close in quality to Filco boards. Reason being is it's heavy, solid and uses costar stabilizers.

And i really enjoy typing on it, really fun. but i have no other mechanical keyboards to compare it with as this is my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I have not used a HHKB but i do know it has been said in more then one place that this board is very close in quality to Filco boards. Reason being is it's heavy, solid and uses costar stabilizers.
> And i really enjoy typing on it, really fun. but i have no other mechanical keyboards to compare it with as this is my first mechanical keyboard.


Well if you're like me, it'll become a sort of addiction









On an awesome note, EK is sending out my blank white keys today with shipping labels to return my printed key! So pumped


----------



## jammo2k5

My zinc Sc2 keys... They feel so nice to press.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My zinc Sc2 keys... They feel so nice to press.


Oh sheeesh y'all!!!! That's mad hawt yo!


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I was considering that board for a TKL MX board to use when I don't want to use my HHKB. How do you like it? Have you used an HHKB to provide comparison (or has anyone here for that matter)?
> On a side note, does anyone know an easier way of changing KBs other than reaching behind your machine to plug in the new KB?


i go between my hhkb and a filco kinda confusing for things like backspace and the arrow keys. like i hit the \\\\ button a lot instead of delete lolz..i to would like a better way to go between all my kb rather then going to the back every time


----------



## azianai

i use the EK soft landing pads, i think they're great.
i didn't like the feel of O Rings.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> On a side note, does anyone know an easier way of changing KBs other than reaching behind your machine to plug in the new KB?


USB hub?


----------



## faMine

More computers!!!!

Side note: still can't find my puller! I'm going to have to rip apart everything


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My zinc Sc2 keys... They feel so nice to press.


Where did you get them from? Please don't say Geekhack GB, I don't have a lot of patience. :c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> More computers!!!!
> Side note: still can't find my puller! I'm going to have to rip apart everything


Somebody's gonna yell at me for this, but I used to use a dull butter knife to jiggle the keys out, starting from the ones at the edges....


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Where did you get them from? Please don't say Geekhack GB, I don't have a lot of patience. :c
> Somebody's gonna yell at me for this, but I used to use a dull butter knife to jiggle the keys out, starting from the ones at the edges....


I was hesitant to even pull on the keys in the first place with a key cap puller. I was afraid they wouldn't sit right or i would break the switch after i put them back. Why else would the keyboard comes with a bag of keys and a keycap puller? so i forced myself to get used to pulling on the keys.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I was hesitant to even pull on the keys in the first place with a key cap puller. I was afraid they wouldn't sit right or i would break the switch after i put them back. Why else would the keyboard comes with a bag of keys and a keycap puller? so i forced myself to get used to pulling on the keys.


Mine only came with the extra keys and no key-cap puller, so I had to improvise. Kind of silly really. Didn't work out too badly though, I never even damaged any of the keys.

I think in theory, you could always make you own keycap puller using a large paperclip or wire hanger, or any kind of stiff wire, can't you?


----------



## csm725

Yeah you can, but it may scratch keys.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Where did you get them from? Please don't say Geekhack GB, I don't have a lot of patience. :c
> Somebody's gonna yell at me for this, but I used to use a dull butter knife to jiggle the keys out, starting from the ones at the edges....


Geek hack member feng. But i found him through ebay.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I was considering that board for a TKL MX board to use when I don't want to use my HHKB. How do you like it? Have you used an HHKB to provide comparison (or has anyone here for that matter)?
> On a side note, does anyone know an easier way of changing KBs other than reaching behind your machine to plug in the new KB?
> 
> 
> 
> i go between my hhkb and a filco kinda confusing for things like backspace and the arrow keys. like i hit the \\\\ button a lot instead of delete lolz..i to would like a better way to go between all my kb rather then going to the back every time
Click to expand...

Do you only have one USB port?


----------



## Yolo

Just came in yesterday!


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Do you only have one USB port?


ill just have 3 kb hooked up have my friends come over and have a type off lolz


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Well, glad I didn't get in on that GB then. There's truly only one set to rule them all.


Is that Red and Cream Cheese?

That's the next GB I'm waiting on.


----------



## reaper~

Nope, that's the Red Alert set.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> ill just have 3 kb hooked up have my friends come over and have a type off lolz


thats the only way to do it!

get yourself a usb hub and more keyboards and invite more friends.

keyboardLAN


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Nope, that's the Red Alert set.


oh ok, the lighting gave the caps a cream color. At least I have an idea how they will look.


----------



## lightsout

Keyboardlan lol.

OK dumb question. Do you guys pronounce it

File-co

or

Phil-co


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you guys pronounce it
> File-co
> or
> Phil-co


Phil-co.


----------



## TheJesus

Phil-co.


----------



## SIDWULF

fill-ko


----------



## toaad

phill-koh


----------



## csm725

Phil-co.


----------



## juano

File-co


----------



## 102014

Here is mine, Tenkeyless with Blue switches

I brought it earlier this week, my first mechanical keyboard so far I am happy with it.



I am still planning on getting a decent mouse or trackball some time soon, I just need to find one I like the feel of.


----------



## llama16

Fantastic-co

....duh!

Anyone proving otherwise is lying


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Count me in , Razer Blackwidow Ultimate.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the filco replies







Thats what I thought but felt weird when I said it out loud to someone.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Do you only have one USB port?


Have plenty of ports on my MB, but I just don't like the loss of space on my crappy Office Depot desk haha. Was hoping for a quick solution to swapping them out depending on my mood. Do multiple keyboards connected to the computer interfere with one another? And don't hubs introduce a bit of delay? I play mainly MOBA games, so all the delay I can remove the better


----------



## fluxlite

Last night I spilled beer all over my blackwidow, and I can confirm beer is not a good addition to it









It has got inside the switches and caused most of them not to register without coniderable force.

What's the best way to go about solving this? Can I wash it with water and quickly dry it or will the springs rust?


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> Last night I spilled beer all over my blackwidow, and I can confirm beer is not a good addition to it
> 
> It has got inside the switches and caused most of them not to register without coniderable force.
> 
> What's the best way to go about solving this? Can I wash it with water and quickly dry it or will the springs rust?


The problem with beer is when it dries it turns to almost a paste inside. You need to make sure you get it all out right away. I wouldn't wash it out with anything but use like small alcohol pads and get in there and wipe it down key by key. It will be a slow process but it's the best way to do it and make sure you get it all out.


----------



## faMine

take it to the sink and wash it, let it dry for a couple days to a week and you may be just fine


----------



## WorldExclusive

Just received my Leopold. Time to dress it up...
Better photos later.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Wash it out with isopropyl alcohol, it won't do any damage to the plastic of the switches or the pcb or any metal components.


----------



## kubed_zero

Here is mine, a Ducky with MX Blues! and a cheapy wireless


----------



## juano

Cool kubed! I like that picture because I was wondering where the cord of the OCN ducky comes out. I should have one with browns shipping soon. The does the red esc come with them?

I'd be interested in seeing pics of any other recent OCN duckies that anybody might have so I can get an idea of what I will get, because that looks different from what's shown on the website


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The does the red esc come with them?
> I'd be interested in seeing pics of any other recent OCN duckies that anybody might have so I can get an idea of what I will get, because that looks different from what's shown on the website


Yes, the red key does come with it, and I moved the default ESC key, the OCN logo, to my DEL key position. I'll take some more pictures and put them up!


----------



## legends0

I use the *Corsair Vengeance K90* Black/Metal USB Wired Gaming Performance, MMO Mechanical Keyboard. As you can see by the picture, the up arrow key led is not working properly (it's completely dead). I don't actually use the backlight that often anyways. Only when I don't have any room lighting do I use the backlight.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Yes, the red key does come with it, and I moved the default ESC key, the OCN logo, to my DEL key position. I'll take some more pictures and put them up!


But those are the only changes you made to it? The pictures on the website show that it has media function keys on the f1-8 or something, but yours only has volume above the keypad.


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> But those are the only changes you made to it? The pictures on the website show that it has media function keys on the f1-8 or something, but yours only has volume above the keypad.


Those are the only changes I made. I didn't get the 9008G2 keyboard, as those were out of stock when I got mine. I was stuck with getting the 1008 ABS version, which only has the volume up/down/mute keys. I had really really wanted that one with all the extra media controls, as it would have made my life a bunch easier, but as always, it is out of stock.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> But those are the only changes you made to it? The pictures on the website show that it has media function keys on the f1-8 or something, but yours only has volume above the keypad.


Here's a pic of mine I posted way back when I got it, still looks the same though -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It came with a "velvet" pouch, key puller, the lavender WSAD keys, 2 red keys (one with the Ducky symbol, one with "Ducky"), and a key with the OCN flame.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Last night I spilled beer all over my blackwidow, and I can confirm beer is not a good addition to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has got inside the switches and caused most of them not to register without coniderable force.
> What's the best way to go about solving this? Can I wash it with water and quickly dry it or will the springs rust?


Wait for your keyboard to sober up and then it should start to function properly although with a slight hangover.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Wait for your keyboard to sober up and then it should start to function properly although with a slight hangover.


LOL

Thanks for the pics guys. I think I got this one on the way. From what I can tell the differences is the media controls and the led for the lock keys looks slightly different, anybody else know of any other differences/benefits of the 9008 compared to the 1008? I'd think there has to be more to it than that because there's a $30 price difference.


----------



## fluxlite

Thanks for all the replies regarding the beer incident









I just went out and bought a 6gv2 for now after having somewhat of a revelation with linear switches at a friends house - I'll try and clean the blackwidow up when I get around to it


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Cool kubed! I like that picture because I was wondering where the cord of the OCN ducky comes out. I should have one with browns shipping soon. The does the red esc come with them?
> I'd be interested in seeing pics of any other recent OCN duckies that anybody might have so I can get an idea of what I will get, because that looks different from what's shown on the website


I got my OCN ducky a while back now, and I only got a black flame key....


----------



## juano

That would be too bad if mine doesn't come with the lavender and red keys. I initially thought of just leaving the default black ones in but after seeing that picture I really like the red and lavender. Oh well I'm just excited to try out a mech keyboard finally, I won this thing more than a month ago and we're finally just about to ship.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That would be too bad if mine doesn't come with the lavender and red keys. I initially thought of just leaving the default black ones in but after seeing that picture I really like the red and lavender. Oh well I'm just excited to try out a mech keyboard finally, I won this thing more than a month ago and we're finally just about to ship.


You can buy all sorts of colours of keycaps inexpensively anyway.

And if it's your first mechanical board, I'm sure you'll love it, and perhaps wonder why anyone ever thought rubber dome would be a suitable replacement.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That would be too bad if mine doesn't come with the lavender and red keys. I initially thought of just leaving the default black ones in but after seeing that picture I really like the red and lavender. Oh well I'm just excited to try out a mech keyboard finally, I won this thing more than a month ago and we're finally just about to ship.


I got the lavender WASD, but the red esc keys have a duck face and ducky on them I believe, and the black is a flame.

Oh, will those "see no, speak no, and hear no evil" keys fit on the OCN ducky? If so, I want!


----------



## csm725

Yes of course:

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?27637-Orders-Shipped-Extras-F-S-See-no-evil-hear-no-evil-Speak-no-evil

The top two rows are where it's intended to be used (Esc-Pause, Tilde-Pg Up).


----------



## Reptile

Hey guys I'm Reptile a classifieds mod over at geekhack. Been browsing here recently because I am starting a new PC build and I thought I should share some keyboard love


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> Hey guys I'm Reptile a classifieds mod over at geekhack. Been browsing here recently because I am starting a new PC build and I thought I should share some keyboard love


Hmm both of your color combinations are excellent. I may steal borrow an idea.

I normally wouldn't go for lime green but against the black back and dark gray color for the rest of the keys I like it.


----------



## csm725

Hey Rep, thanks for signing up here 

Gotta love that mint green ClickClack! Red LEDs on that Filco seem really out of place though 

You should mod them to white. 

BTW feel free to PM me if you have any questions about your new build.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hey Rep, thanks for signing up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that mint green ClickClack! Red LEDs on that Filco seem really out of place though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should mod them to white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW feel free to PM me if you have any questions about your new build.


Thanks! Yeah the red LEDs don't bother me and not really down to mod my linear R lol. Thanks for the offer on the build advice; Still deciding between a 3770k and a 3820


----------



## csm725

It's an easy mod 

Anyways... I'd recommend the 3820 at this point.
If you want to have a bit of a smaller rig, get the Rampage IV Gene with an H80 and a SilverStone PS07 (depends if you like the looks of it or not).

Enough derailing, just PM me


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> It's an easy mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways... I'd recommend the 3820 at this point.
> 
> If you want to have a bit of a smaller rig, get the Rampage IV Gene with an H80 and a SilverStone PS07 (depends if you like the looks of it or not).
> Enough derailing, just PM me


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> Enough derailing, just PM me


I knew he wanted more than to just "help" you with your build.


----------



## juano

I'm not okay with it.









I want somebody to tell me the $30 difference between these two boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the pics guys. I think I got this one on the way. From what I can tell the differences is the media controls and the led for the lock keys looks slightly different, anybody else know of any other differences/benefits of the 9008 compared to the 1008? I'd think there has to be more to it than that because there's a $30 price difference.


Hrumph!


----------



## csm725

Build quality.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Build quality.


That sounds like a cop out answer.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That sounds like a cop out answer.


Better than no answer at all. On a more serious note, it is really build quality improvements. There may be a difference with macro keys or something of the sort but I don't wanna check, you can do that. Keycaps may be better on the 9008 too.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm not okay with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want somebody to tell me the $30 difference between these two boards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the pics guys. I think I got this one on the way. From what I can tell the differences is the media controls and the led for the lock keys looks slightly different, anybody else know of any other differences/benefits of the 9008 compared to the 1008? I'd think there has to be more to it than that because there's a $30 price difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrumph!
Click to expand...

By what I've found...

The 9008 has full NKey rollover via both PS/2 and USB (the 1008 lack the latter, it's 6key over USB). Additionally, you have media controls on the 9008 as well as volume control. You only have the latter of the two on the 1008.

Lastly, on the 9008 you have the option of swapping CapsLock & Ctrl(Left) as well as Alt(Left) & Window(Left) (each pair respectively).

Also, FWIW, it just seems the 9008 is a full revision of the 1008.. that's opinion though, not sure how much fact might be held within that statement :x

Haven't really found much else :\


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> By what I've found...
> The 9008 has full NKey rollover via both PS/2 and USB (the 1008 lack the latter, it's 6key over USB). Additionally, you have media controls on the 9008 as well as volume control. You only have the latter of the two on the 1008.
> Lastly, on the 9008 you have the option of swapping CapsLock & Ctrl(Left) as well as Alt(Left) & Window(Left) (each pair respectively).
> Also, FWIW, it just seems the 9008 is a full revision of the 1008.. that's opinion though, not sure how much fact might be held within that statement :x
> Haven't really found much else :\


Thank you munkypoo for the answer. rep +10


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Thank you munkypoo for the answer. rep +10


No problemo, glad I could help!

Love the comment attached to it


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Damn , I might just have to return my Razer and get a Corsair Vengeance K90. The function keys for the play/pause/next/previous song are just not working for me. Only thing I like about this keyboard is the loud noise while pressing down the keys and the back lights.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> Damn , I might just have to return my Razer and get a Corsair Vengeance K90. The function keys for the play/pause/next/previous song are just not working for me. Only thing I like about this keyboard is the loud noise while pressing down the keys and the back lights.


Be warned the K90 has a mix of mx reds + rubber domes (i.e. it's not fully mechanical).

Its backlighting and build quality are decent, though.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Yay! It arrived! My new Realforce 87U 55g...



Now I get to have a "good feeling of oneness with cup rubber"!


----------



## Sainesk

Haha has anyone seen this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823826002



there's a baby blue version too...


----------



## lightsout

Its got nothin on the pink filco!!!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Leopold Otaku w/ Red Switches and Ragnarok Caps


----------



## csm725

Not a fan of the Rangos personally.


----------



## lightsout

Otaku no more!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Not a fan of the Rangos personally.


Neither am I. It's so sad, I was so excited for them too.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Neither am I. It's so sad, I was so excited for them too.


Quite sad really :/


----------



## thenk83

Well I took back my Mionix Zibal 60 and my Ducky Shine came today. I have to say I like the Ducky way better than that Zibal 60.









Hey Reaper, can you update me on the list? Thanks.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Well I took back my Mionix Zibal 60 and my Ducky Shine came today. I have to say I like the Ducky way better than that Zibal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Reaper, can you update me on the list? Thanks.


Grr, jealous! I've been at home all day because FedEx says mine is supposed to arrive today, but it's still not here yet! :[


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Otaku no more!


lol nope. I bought the Otaku model just in case I want to add in a few blank caps with future sets.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Grr, jealous! I've been at home all day because FedEx says mine is supposed to arrive today, but it's still not here yet! :[


Mine was suppose to go to work today. But nobody is at worlk. Fedex said since it's Home Delivery they might leave it at the front door of work. Which I didn't want to happen. So I had it delivered to a local Fedex/Kinkos Center and I picked it up. I wasn't going to risk them leaving a $150 box/keyboard out in the open.

I also got my 40A dampener's in the mail from WASDKeyboards. Now I have a little project to work on today or tomorrow.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Grr, jealous! I've been at home all day because FedEx says mine is supposed to arrive today, but it's still not here yet! :[


Lol don't you hate waiting? I live in a small city and it is the last route that the UPS driver takes, so my packages always arrive somewhere between 5pm-8pm, and I go crazy sometimes.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I just got ebay sniped out of an IBM Model F AT. Feels bad mang. I had the winning bid the entire week too, well up until the last 30 seconds.


----------



## De-Zant

Received my ducky DK1087 tenkeyless with blues back in march from OCN but haven't yet gotten around to posting it here.

Here's a picture. (bad camera, I know)

Have it alongside my 6GV2. Liking the blues so far. Would take them over the blacks any day.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> Lol don't you hate waiting? I live in a small city and it is the last route that the UPS driver takes, so my packages always arrive somewhere between 5pm-8pm, and I go crazy sometimes.


Yea, I live in a square-mile town in between a load of large cities. Seems like FedEx and UPS never get here until 4 or 5. But a nice lady FedEx driver just delivered my Ducky!





The reds feel really different compared to the blues, I don't think I can give an unbiased opinion on them until I get more used to it. I will say though that the spacebar for some reason feels like it is a heavier switch than the rest. The Ducky itself feels fairly well-made, but not quite up to the quality of my old Filco. The casing has a little give to it even with a slight downward pressure. All-in-all, I really like it so far! My first backlit keyboard.


----------



## Munkypoo7

https://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/7210#post_17100263
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> The reds feel really different compared to the blues, I don't think I can give an unbiased opinion on them until I get more used to it. I will say though that the spacebar for some reason feels like it is a heavier switch than the rest. The Ducky itself feels fairly well-made, but not quite up to the quality of my old Filco. The casing has a little give to it even with a slight downward pressure. All-in-all, I really like it so far! My first backlit keyboard.


That's because it is a heavier switch. The spacebar uses a black switch.









Some like it and some don't. I for one prefer it.



Spoiler: Spacebar on Ducky Shining w/ red switches


----------



## thenk83

I'm all done and good to go! The dampeners are a good feel too! I dig it!


----------



## waar

people also put o rings on the stabilizers?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> people also put o rings on the stabilizers?


I didn't put them on mine... didn't see the point.

I do believe we're thinking alike here...I now have the same question. :|


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> That's because it is a heavier switch. The spacebar uses a black switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some like it and some don't. I for one prefer it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spacebar on Ducky Shining w/ red switches


Ah, that would explain it.








I don't know, I didn't like it at first because I end up barely even pressing the spacebar, but I'm finding it still works out because it's _just_ enough to actuate it.


----------



## donnybrook

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Battlefield 3 edition

I was going to buy a basic blackwidow and change the keys to something a bit more fun, but I snagged this keyboard for 99 w/ free shipping, and I couldnt pass that up.

Love it, not a huge fan of the orange backlighting, I would have preferred a different LED color, but it is what it is.

Still trying to get used to the M-keys on the left, i tag them quite often looking for other keys, but sooner or later i'll get the hang of it lol.


----------



## reaper~

Nice setup! Updated.


----------



## csm725

Waiting on my imsto blank keycaps 

I'm really excited.


----------



## Levesque

Got a new Corsair K90 with Cherry MX red. I love it! Awesome keyboard!

Still got my Leopold tenkeyless with blues and browns, but my favorite is now the Corsair with the reds.









Blues for typing.
Reds for gaming.

Some pics with blue WASDkeyboards keys.


----------



## Genyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Got a new Corsair K90 with Cherry MX red. I love it! Awesome keyboard!
> 
> Still got my Leopold tenkeyless with blues and browns, but my favorite is now the Corsair with the reds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues for typing.
> Reds for gaming.
> 
> Some pics with blue WASDkeyboards keys.


Snap, k90 is a babe, everything about it is perfect except not all the keys are mechanical...


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Got a new Corsair K90 with Cherry MX red. I love it! Awesome keyboard!
> Still got my Leopold tenkeyless with blues and browns, but my favorite is now the Corsair with the reds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues for typing.
> Reds for gaming.
> Some pics with blue WASDkeyboards keys.


Where did you get the keys from? Looks awesome


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> people also put o rings on the stabilizers?


This is my first time doing this.... I wasn't sure if I was suppose too or not. So I opted for doing it that's all. It at least hasn't affected anything.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Where did you get the keys from? Looks awesome


I wrote: ''Some pics with blue WASDkeyboards keys. ''









Custom keyboard designer:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/custom-keyboard-designer/wasd-v1-custom-keyboard.html


----------



## kody7839

Went from a Black Widow Ultimate to a CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Blues. White caps from WASD should be here early next week:


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I wrote: ''Some pics with blue WASDkeyboards keys. ''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom keyboard designer:
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/custom-keyboard-designer/wasd-v1-custom-keyboard.html


Sorry missed it







I'm new to this mech keyboard lingo.


----------



## Hillskill

Here is my ducky with blue switches


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I just realized I had a nearly complete WYSE set. I didn't know the enter key, shift keys, and ctrl keys fit. This set looks amazing on this board...I can't wait till the Moogle kit comes in.


----------



## csm725

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## faMine

I found my keycap puller!

Uhzahhhhh!!!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I found my keycap puller!
> Uhzahhhhh!!!


*Huzzah


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I just realized I had a nearly complete WYSE set. I didn't know the enter key, shift keys, and ctrl keys fit. This set looks amazing on this board...I can't wait till the Moogle kit comes in.


I seen a set of keys Camo that would be cool on that board Im thinking it was on geekhack


----------



## lightsout

Its weird how different WYSE keys can look. Depends on the yellowing I guess. Those look pretty sweet.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its weird how different WYSE keys can look. Depends on the yellowing I guess. Those look pretty sweet.


Yeah...I've got two sets. One came yellowed to all hell and required several days of retrobrite treatment. The one in the picture is the other, which came practically brand new. I didn't even retrobrite the ones in the picture.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> *Huzzah


thanks mother


----------



## juano

You're just lucky this isn't my house (the folding section) because if it was I would have corrected your exclamation of joy and told you not to yell!









and tuck your shirt in.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You're just lucky this isn't my house (the folding section) because if it was I would have corrected your exclamation of joy and told you not to yell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tuck your shirt in.


Ok...


----------



## juano

Uh I'm joking FYI, if that wasn't clear.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Uh I'm joking FYI, if that wasn't clear.


soccer mom over here


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> *sucker* mom over here


*cough*

Fixed.







jk


----------



## Genyx

One of my Cherry Rex switches it sticky, how can I fix it? Take it apart? Spray WD40 on it?
Hit it 9999 times in a row?


----------



## llama16

678 times should do the trick.


----------



## csm725

So guys...


----------



## lightsout

They are very nice. Caps lock sucks.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They are very nice. Caps lock sucks.


agreed


----------



## csm725

I knew that coming in 

Spacebar is a bit flatter than what I'm used to, that'll take some adapting.


----------



## TadZilla

Add another one for me: Noppoo Choc Mini w/Browns


Untitled by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

I like typing on it better than my leopold, but both are fun. Yay for click-clacks!

Should have a KBC Poker with Browns within a month. I'm afraid to try other switches.

-Tad


----------



## juano

So do I go completely mech board insane after the first one or does that not happen until the second? I don't think I can afford to be buying up multiple keyboards but I do enjoy insanity, quite the quandary.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So do I go completely mech board insane after the first one or does that not happen until the second? I don't think I can afford to be buying up multiple keyboards but I do enjoy insanity, quite the quandary.


I can't really afford them either, and yet I have my 4th on the way


----------



## TadZilla

I went insane after the leopold. And I just asked to change my Poker order to blues. I've heard good things about blues, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## waar

blues + black springs is the best switch ever.

board is so big i had to use 2 wrist rests O.O


----------



## lightsout

Perty looking DS's their waar. They look pretty clean.


----------



## waar

first time the board has been used









bought it BNIB.

and ty!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> first time the board has been used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought it BNIB.
> and ty!


impressive


----------



## slytown

I believe the 1008s are not Costar boards, or at least they weren't. They may be now since Ducky added new editions like the 9 series.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> I believe the 1008s are not Costar boards, or at least they weren't. They may be now since Ducky added new editions like the 9 series.


no ducky board is made by costar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> Add another one for me: Noppoo Choc Mini w/Browns
> 
> Untitled by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr
> I like typing on it better than my leopold, but both are fun. Yay for click-clacks!
> Should have a KBC Poker with Browns within a month. I'm afraid to try other switches.
> -Tad


no fun in getting many boards in the same switch. point is to try them all! and the ones u dont like, you can just sell. mechanical boards have a pretty good resale value. u wont take TOO much of a hit.


----------



## faMine

I want a blue switch.

Someone give me a suggestion in what to get. I have a Leo TKL browns


----------



## csm725

Leo TKL Blues / CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Your Mom Blues


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I'm a fan of the Noppoo Choc Mini's layout, but would otherwise go with the CM Storm Quickfire Rapid because it's a great keyboard for the price.


----------



## h6pham8

where do u guys usually buy your O-rings? can anyone give me an exact link please? thank you!


----------



## csm725

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## fluxlite

A lot of the big mechanical keyboard modders will probably give me funny looks for saying this, so bear with me...

I have only had 2 mechanical keyboards, but I've noticed the switches always wobble slightly, which is amplified by the caps.

I was considering getting the glue gun and glueing each key to the pcb or backplate, hopefully making the switch nice and solid and giving the keyboard a different, more solid feel.

Is there anything I'm overlooking?


----------



## csm725

Yes. How would the switch actuate?


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yes. How would the switch actuate?


Ah, I don't think I explained myself.

I would glue the switch body to the plate/pcb - I'm not stupid enough to glue the entire switch


----------



## csm725

I don't think that'd decrease wobbliness at all though. Most of the wobble is the key on the switch. You may be able to glue those two together.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I don't think that'd decrease wobbliness at all though. Most of the wobble is the key on the switch. You may be able to glue those two together.


I fear you're right - I'll give it a go on one switch and see if it changes it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> I fear you're right - I'll give it a go on one switch and see if it changes it.


Do it on a key you never use like scroll lock, lol.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> I fear you're right - I'll give it a go on one switch and see if it changes it.


The wobble comes from the Stem in the switch not the switch as a whole... The glue would just be dead weight.


----------



## fluxlite

Yeah I was just thinking out loud to be honest. A lot of the wobble does come from the stem but the switches in mine move, too.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> Add another one for me: Noppoo Choc Mini w/Browns
> 
> Untitled by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr
> I like typing on it better than my leopold, but both are fun. Yay for click-clacks!
> Should have a KBC Poker with Browns within a month. I'm afraid to try other switches.
> -Tad


Man I miss my Choc Mini with mx reds. I should have never sold that board.


----------



## TadZilla

It is a nice board! I really do enjoy typing on it more than my leopold. Same switch, but it just feels different. Might sell the leopold to get something else, as I have a Poker with blues on the way. Might need to try reds next!


----------



## juano

That doesn't sound like the be all end all in terms of keyboards if key wobble is to be expected out of mech keyboards.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That doesn't sound like the be all end all in terms of keyboards if key wobble is to be expected out of mech keyboards.


It's not bad at all.

You only notice it if you're looking for it.


----------



## csm725

It's a serious non-issue.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> It's a serious non-issue.


That's totally not an oxymoron.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That doesn't sound like the be all end all in terms of keyboards if key wobble is to be expected out of mech keyboards.


If you don't want key wobble, buy a keyboard with scissor switches. Any elongated piece of plastic, like a keycap stem, is bound to flex. Cherry MX keys wobble, Topre keys wobble, and rubberdome keys wobble. I'm not sure how you can expect a keyboard to not have some degree of wobble, unless all the parts are either very short or made of a less flexible material like metal.


----------



## litster

for your reference, here is a close-up high res video I took to demonstrate how wobbly key switches are. Most of the movement is the stem, although there is a little bit on the switch top casing.


----------



## juano

Thanks very much for the video. Look to me like a lot of that could be fixed with tighter tolerances between the stationary and moving parts of the switch, some does look to be from the key top as well though.


----------



## litster

You can give it a try. But I bet you will not be able to tell the difference if you glue down the switch case top.

Haha! I have 1 rep!


----------



## csm725

Wlcm 2 OCN


----------



## faMine

Replaced my shift key, now the stupid stabilizer squeaks.


----------



## csm725

Spit on it (or apply lubrication that you may have sitting around... it's ok... we all do).


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Spit on it (or apply lubrication that you may have sitting around... it's ok... we all do).


I'm not going to blow what you said way out of context at all.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm not going to blow what you said way out of context at all.


:thumb:


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> You can give it a try. But I bet you will not be able to tell the difference if you glue down the switch case top.
> Haha! I have 1 rep!


That rep is worth ten rep because of how cool I am. For example because I've repped you, you are now officially cooler than CSM.


----------



## csm725

How's everything litster?

Happy with the direction GH is taking?


----------



## bubs

on a very important note i was able to weasel in to the cream cheese and green caps.coming for u reaper


----------



## Narokuu

IM about to order the OCN Red LED Ducky shine, i have a few questions, i have used a mechanical keyboard before (not a ton)

but it had Black Switches, i have never used the Red Cherry switches, how much of a difference is it? and can i change the switches later if i choose to?

(im the crappiest modder though, so it would have to be child s play for me to do it)

thanks for the help guys, ordering in 14 days!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> IM about to order the OCN Red LED Ducky shine, i have a few questions, i have used a mechanical keyboard before (not a ton)
> but it had Black Switches, i have never used the Red Cherry switches, how much of a difference is it? and can i change the switches later if i choose to?
> (im the crappiest modder though, so it would have to be child s play for me to do it)
> thanks for the help guys, ordering in 14 days!


Feel wise they're similar, just reds are way lighter. Modding switches is not worth it in my opinion (cost, labor, chances of messing something up) might as well just buy a new keyboard.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm not going to blow what you said way out of context at all.


or what you said


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> or what you said


Ha!


----------



## Exostenza

I was really worried about going mechanical because of how ridiculously loud some of them can be, but I just got the Corsair Vengeance K90 and I am so pleased. I did not think there would be such a difference in how good it feels to type on mechanical versus traditional, but holy smokes it is sssooo nice. I am also very pleased I was able to find backlighting and dedicated media controls on a mechanical keyboard.

Wowzers is this ever nice. Hurray!


----------



## juano

Cool beans Exo! That board just went on sale for $100 too.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Cool beans Exo! That board just went on sale for $100 too.


I am really, really enjoying it. I thought I would have a problem with the deep keys as I like flat laptop style keyboards like the Sidewinder X6, but I am loving this keyboard so much and not having a hard time typing like I did on my previous keyboards with large deep keys.

If you can grab one for 100 bucks I'd go for it. I am in Canada and just grabbed it for 120.


----------



## n1helix

Agreed, the K90 is awesome. I really enjoyed for the 2 months I had it.


----------



## phillyd

other than its general ugliness, seems legit.


----------



## waar

62g springs and blue stems are being added to my poker


----------



## ripster

Feel any different than regular standard issue Cherry MX 60g springs?

_Sent From Brother Ripster's iPad_


----------



## waar

a little stiffer. but nothing to write home about.


----------



## donnybrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> a little stiffer. but nothing to write home about.


that's what she said









I'm enjoying my blackwidow Ulti, but i find i have some crowding issues, or at least it feels that way to me, on the left hand side mostly. are there different dimensions on this keyboard that are not on a basic 10 dollar keyboard? it may just be that the mechanism is actually clicking here, where as before the dome keys weren't depressed enough to activate.

and they are loud, i dont mind, my wife gets annoyed, but honestly... anything i can do to annoy my wife is automatically fun for me, and i could just be ignoring the noise because of it.


----------



## waar

the rgb just came in today, riddler keycap also just came in today. and since i dont have any other keycaps, i put in some cherry ds/dyesub as a filler until something else comes in.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rgb just came in today, riddler keycap also just came in today. and since i dont have any other keycaps, i put in some cherry ds/dyesub as a filler until something else comes in.


Waar you and the other KB enthusiasts need to stop having such fancy designs and keys mang. I'm jealous on many levels. I just have plain abs laser etched keycaps on a plain black board.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnybrook*
> 
> that's what she said


Lol. Couldn't help it could you?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> the rgb just came in today, riddler keycap also just came in today. and since i dont have any other keycaps, i put in some cherry ds/dyesub as a filler until something else comes in.


Those RGBs are sexy.


----------



## donnybrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Lol. Couldn't help it could you?


like a klepto at the swapmeet.


----------



## waar

little better!

also got my topre lavender wasd/blank wasd and enter key.


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Waar you and the other KB enthusiasts need to stop having such fancy designs and keys mang. I'm jealous on many levels. I just have plain abs laser etched keycaps on a plain black board.


Nothing wrong with simple. I prefer simplicity over clown vomit color combos any day! (nothing against waar, it's just preference)


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Nothing wrong with simple. I prefer simplicity over clown vomit color combos any day! (nothing against waar, it's just preference)


speaking of simple. I want to replace my keycaps with:



But they cost $54!! That's more than half the cost of the keyboard itself!

The top one is what I want my keyboard to look like


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Waar you and the other KB enthusiasts need to stop having such fancy designs and keys mang. I'm jealous on many levels. I just have plain abs laser etched keycaps on a plain black board.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with simple. I prefer simplicity over clown vomit color combos any day! (nothing against waar, it's just preference)
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> Nothing wrong with simple. I prefer simplicity over clown vomit color combos any day! (nothing against waar, it's just preference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of simple. I want to replace my keycaps with:
> 
> 
> 
> But they cost $54!! That's more than half the cost of the keyboard itself!
> 
> The top one is what I want my keyboard to look like
Click to expand...

Thats just how it is man. You gotta pay to play. I too had sticker shock when I first started cap shopping.


----------



## csm725

$80 for these blank thick PBT caps. I just focus on the bright side


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> $80 for these blank thick PBT caps. I just focus on the bright side


Shoot I paid $111 for the blue print ones with fast shipping.


----------



## Boyboyd

I need to invest in the equipment to mold my own keys if you guys are going to be spending this much on them.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Shoot I paid $111 for the blue print ones with fast shipping.


Hahahah









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I need to invest in the equipment to mold my own keys if you guys are going to be spending this much on them.


I'd buy a horse head ClickClack.


----------



## lightsout

WASD will soon be getting PBT's for anyone that doesn't know. Pricing will be the same as the current keys.


----------



## juano

Horses go clip clop CSM, not click clack....


----------



## csm725

Yeah but you need to L2Keyboards.


----------



## draterrojam

where are you guys buying pbt caps now? and when will wasd have them? that would be great


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Qtan has a number of different PBT sets on his site. Then there's the occasional Geekhack group buy. Many other sites have them, but they are usually limited to one or two sets, which will typically include the black Ducky PBT keycaps.

It will be great when WASD start selling them. Is there an ETA on that?


----------



## reaper~

Even though I don't like too many colors on my board but these look really nice.





Also the Riddlers just came in.


----------



## faMine

omnomnom reaper that looks sexy


----------



## csm725

Myriad in Italics = no no.
That's a really bad font choice.


----------



## bubs




----------



## Munkypoo7

Yay, 40A o-rings arrived!

Typing on this board just got even quieter and so much smoother!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> omnomnom reaper that looks sexy


Heh, thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Myriad in Italics = no no.
> That's a really bad font choice.


Go tell imsto that since those came from him.


----------



## xV1ral

MechanicalKeyboards has black Ducky PBT keycaps. Printed and blank, but only 108-key sets. About the same price as WASD Keyboard's sets.

Gosh, I feel like I work for them after how often I mention their site. But it seems still not many people know about them yet nor have looked at their inventory.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WASD will soon be getting PBT's for anyone that doesn't know. Pricing will be the same as the current keys.


SWEETNESS. Gonna pickup some blank white PBT keycaps.

Actually, I'm not the best typist. my WPM with minimal errors is an average 60wpm. But I have to peek when I'm typing number :[. I guess I'm gonna have to get 10keys as engraved. All others blank white, except for a BLUE OCN KEY!


----------



## Crunkles

Got my blank whites for my HHKB finally, some meme keys for my Ducky 9008, and a 3D skull for my HHKB


----------



## Omega215d

The bottom one would go really well with a Star Trek: TOS theme to it.


----------



## wompwomp

Do you guys know whether or not cooler master's rapidfire uses cherry or filco profile keycaps?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Do you guys know whether or not cooler master's rapidfire uses cherry or filco profile keycaps?


Filco. Not many keyboard uses Cherry profile.


----------



## balancebox

Add Filco Majestouch 2 Black Cherry Yellow Caps the list







Using PBT engraved Rainbow caps

still getting used to the blacks


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I asked this in another part of the forum and on another site, but no real answer has been given, but an idea on when, if ever, the CM Storm Trigger will be here in the States readily (i.e. Amazon, Newegg, Tank, etc)?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Filco Majestouch 2 Black Cherry Yellow Caps the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using PBT engraved Rainbow caps
> still getting used to the blacks


Makes me think of candy (probably smarties). I like it. Where'd you get the keycaps? I need to do this with a white keyboard.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Makes me think of candy (probably smarties). I like it. Where'd you get the keycaps? I need to do this with a white keyboard.


Yeah I want to get a Filco with Browns or a Poker and that does look sick, would do something similar to this. Need to organize my HHKB keys a little better. It's a little over the place, but it makes sense to me lol.


----------



## Futzy

I've got a K60 and I love it. Visually it's really the only modern looking mech keyboard, without resorting to Razer, and it performs great. Media control keys + volume control is also very nice.


----------



## slytown

Sprung for the Happy Hacking pro 2. Ships in less than a week. Pics and goodness when it arrives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Filco Majestouch 2 Black Cherry Yellow Caps the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using PBT engraved Rainbow caps
> still getting used to the blacks


The best keyset out there, but I do wish they made them in blanks. Actually saw LiquidTaeja use these in GSL. And yes, it's a Filco.










Yes GOMTV. That keyboard is FTW.


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Makes me think of candy (probably smarties). I like it. Where'd you get the keycaps? I need to do this with a white keyboard.


i got them from qtan5370's ebay store $70, he's starting a sale in geekhack atm for $50 I might pick up a side printing one









I would get the side printing instead of the engraving because I still look over my keys for punctuation and emotional face. Engraving is hard to see with out light directly on it

I did have problems with my yellow keys, the color was not consistent just a warning


click to see enlarge picture


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> i got them from qtan5370's ebay store $70, he's starting a sale in geekhack atm for $50 I might pick up a side printing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the side printing instead of the engraving because I still look over my keys for punctuation and emotional face. Engraving is hard to see with out light directly on it
> I did have problems with my yellow keys, the color was not consistent just a warning


put these on a white noppo


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> i got them from qtan5370's ebay store $70, he's starting a sale in geekhack atm for $50 I might pick up a side printing one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the side printing instead of the engraving because I still look over my keys for punctuation and emotional face. Engraving is hard to see with out light directly on it
> I did have problems with my yellow keys, the color was not consistent just a warning
> 
> click to see enlarge picture


Wow, that is very difficult to see. Side printing would be nice. Ninja styled keys.


----------



## fluxlite

Is there any easy place to buy aluminium keycaps from btw?

Apart from being (I assume) hideously expensive, would an entire set feel a bit weird?


----------



## h6pham8

hey guys i was about to change keycaps on my rosewill mechanical, and im wondering how i remmove the shift and space bar because they have stabalizing mounts under them?


----------



## waar




----------



## h6pham8

ty so much!!! :]


----------



## waar

it feels a little iffy the first time, but once you do it it'll be a piece of cake









careful with the stabilizer inserts tho and make sure you see what way they are going.


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Is there any easy place to buy aluminium keycaps from btw?
> Apart from being (I assume) hideously expensive, would an entire set feel a bit weird?


round 2 zinc metal caps here


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> round 2 zinc metal caps here


I hate it how Geekhack needs membership to look at pictures :/


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Wow, that is very difficult to see. Side printing would be nice. Ninja styled keys.


ninja styled keys ftw









I hope the arrow key isn't like this

need a catchy esc key :/


----------



## waar

your down arrow is rather derp


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> round 2 zinc metal caps here
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it how Geekhack needs membership to look at pictures :/
Click to expand...

Register?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> ninja styled keys ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the arrow key isn't like this
> need a catchy esc key :/


Win. Unfortunately Filco doesn't make white keyboards so it's paint or get a white Leopold.


----------



## 161029

Oops, double post.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Win. Unfortunately Filco doesn't make white keyboards so it's paint or get a white Leopold.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JC4OR4/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_2?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance
?

isnt that cream looking in person btw


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JC4OR4/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_2?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance
> ?
> isnt that cream looking in person btw










forgot about that one. Do they have a white tenkeyless?

Found it. Definitely getting one, even though I already have a keyboard. Unfortunately it's only with Cherry MX Black.


----------



## h6pham8

i just finished installing all my O-rings on my rosewill mechanical-blues, and it feels AMAZING.... <3O-rings


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about that one. Do they have a white tenkeyless?
> Found it. Definitely getting one, even though I already have a keyboard.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JC4Q4U/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_3?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance

i had one, but sold it a couple weeks ago along with a round 3 set on.

round 3 looked great on it! kind of miss it now.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JC4Q4U/ref=sc_pgp__m_A104717BI2VJF7_3?ie=UTF8&m=A104717BI2VJF7&n=&s=&v=glance


Ninja edited.


----------



## Degree

Am I the only one that find white tenkeyless boards ugly/cheap looking?
lol, just my opinion


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Am I the only one that find white tenkeyless boards ugly/cheap looking?
> lol, just my opinion


Really? I would think so if it was glossy but matte...nope.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> I hate it how Geekhack needs membership to look at pictures :/


I know, I can't register to see any pictures or post to buy stuff


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Really? I would think so if it was glossy but matte...nope.


I guess it's because it reminds me of an old IBM keyboard, I don't like old things xD

EDIT: Double post sorry ;(


----------



## Roxborough

Is there any way to get Metal Key Caps? I would love some, would look amazing on my new Corsair K60! I got the K60 as the K90 was too large, there doesn't seem to be much difference between them anyway!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Is there any way to get Metal Key Caps? I would love some, would look amazing on my new Corsair K60! I got the K60 as the K90 was too large, there doesn't seem to be much difference between them anyway!


This exact question was asked 1 page back.

Here is the response

http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/7350#post_17162864


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Am I the only one that find white tenkeyless boards ugly/cheap looking?
> lol, just my opinion


how does that work


----------



## Roxborough

Whoops, I meant in the UK. I can't find anywhere! I'd have to ship them wouldn't I -_-!


----------



## BloodyRory

I recently got a Corsair K60.



The wrist guard is alright, not for me though. I like how it holds the keys for you.



Also this tool that it comes with it great for easily picking up the keys.



The esc-f12 and prtscn through pagedown buttons are rubber domes, but everything else is mechanical. It's a good keyboard for me at least since I came from a crappy rubber dome 90's IBM keyboard to this. I like the volume scroll thingy on it and the mute button and the lock windows buttons so that you don't accidentally exit your game by pressing them when you're gaming.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I guess it's because it reminds me of an old IBM keyboard, I don't like old things xD
> EDIT: Double post sorry ;(


Really? IBM's look pretty well built to me, and they're more textured and a cream-ish color, well, at least that's what it looks like on my monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> how does that work


I don't even know...


----------



## waar

@bloodyrory, wire pullers are better IMO.


----------



## Erio

My current keyboard:

Hope that is enough to join the club.
A 55g Topre 10th anniversary edition and Wooden wrist rest is on the way too.


----------



## Omega215d

I'm still kinda on the look out for a CM Storm Trigger. The red back lighting and Cherry MX-Brown switches are what I am looking for. The keyboard also seems to have minimized t he CM Storm branding compared to their other mechanical keyboards. It also has powered USB ports and they're placed in an optimal spot. I wonder what's taking them so long to get into US stores.






I also would like to get a Topre in the future...

Ugh, this mechanical keyboard thing has become something like an addiction.


----------



## jakemfbacon

hey guys can i be added to the list? Ive had the razer for awhile but just added the pbt keycaps! I love them! I am going to eventually get a new keyboard for them but for now this will do. The fn key would not fit though


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Am I the only one that find white tenkeyless boards ugly/cheap looking?
> lol, just my opinion


I concur.


----------



## elzhi

I bought red WSAD keycaps for my Topre Realforce 88UB


----------



## juano

I've decided that if it's inevitable that I will go Mech keyboard insane, then I might as well skip all the middle steps and just go straight to the best mechanical keyboard available.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> I bought red WSAD keycaps for my Topre Realforce 88UB


Looks really good with that CC skull!


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> @bloodyrory, wire pullers are better IMO.


I've never really messed around with mechanical keyboards until now, so it's a cool tool for me. I'm just glad they included something with the keyboard for puling off the keys (I'm not sure if this is a feature with all keyboards or it's just this one so..)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> @bloodyrory, wire pullers are better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really messed around with mechanical keyboards until now, so it's a cool tool for me. I'm just glad they included something with the keyboard for puling off the keys (I'm not sure if this is a feature with all keyboards or it's just this one so..)
Click to expand...

Those plastic ones have a tendency to scratch the keys.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Filco Majestouch 2 Black Cherry Yellow Caps the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using PBT engraved Rainbow caps
> still getting used to the blacks


Where does one find these keycaps? I feel ******ed trying to find them.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Where does one find these keycaps? I feel ******ed trying to find them.


iirc it was a group buy on GH. I recall seeing the sets being sold / set up for sale there somewhat recently... :\


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I've never really messed around with mechanical keyboards until now, so it's a cool tool for me. I'm just glad they included something with the keyboard for puling off the keys (I'm not sure if this is a feature with all keyboards or it's just this one so..)


see ---V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Those plastic ones have a tendency to scratch the keys.


----------



## h6pham8

sorry, but i see alot of people talking about "double shot keycaps" and i was wondering what those were. Are they different from regular keycaps? tried looking around the thread and found no info. can someone help me out?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> sorry, but i see alot of people talking about "double shot keycaps" and i was wondering what those were. Are they different from regular keycaps? tried looking around the thread and found no info. can someone help me out?


http://deskthority.net/wiki/Double-Shot_Molding

if GH was up, i'd link you to their wiki which is a lot more in depth. but that should help a bit.


----------



## opiatevader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I've decided that if it's inevitable that I will go Mech keyboard insane, then I might as well skip all the middle steps and just go straight to the best mechanical keyboard available.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Why does Geekhack have to go down right in the middle of me completing my order for 7bit's GB?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Why does Geekhack have to go down right in the middle of me completing my order for 7bit's GB?


You got big ones even touching that group buy. But lol same thing happened to me recently when I was in the middle of a sale over there. imav really having a hard time keeping that place going strong.


----------



## Asininity

I'm thinking about getting some new keycaps, but I'm not sure where are the best/favorite places to buy them? I know Geekhack, of course.


----------



## lightsout

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/

Is a good one. Right now they only sell ABS but they should have PBT this month. You can do a fully customized layout if you please.

Or here
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40

Or here
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I'm really thinking of getting the CM Storm Trigger when it's for sale, and I was thinking, should I be able to use o-rings from WASD on a keyboard with illuminated keys and work just fine? Also, is 40A really worth the 3 extra bucks over the 50A?

These are what I mean: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
> Is a good one. Right now they only sell ABS but they should have PBT this month. You can do a fully customized layout if you please.
> Or here
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
> Or here
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960


Thanks man







.

Do you know where people get all of the just almost oddball ones? I've seen amazing and perfectly fitting keycaps in this thread (I lurk) and I'd love to get some. I've seen them in the GK classifieds, but I'm always too late.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
> Is a good one. Right now they only sell ABS but they should have PBT this month. You can do a fully customized layout if you please.
> Or here
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
> Or here
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do you know where people get all of the just almost oddball ones? I've seen amazing and perfectly fitting keycaps in this thread (I lurk) and I'd love to get some. I've seen them in the GK classifieds, but I'm always too late.
Click to expand...

You mean the novelty keys? They pretty much all come from here.
http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?70-group-buys


----------



## Nayoka

anybody looking for a blackwidow to buy. Need money for golf equipment.


----------



## gsv883

Lemme join!

Here's my Ducky!


Still gotta wait till September before the local retailer here restocks his Filco Majestouch Ninja (Tenkeyless) Brown, HURRY UP! I want my tenkeyless NOW, my desk's quickly losing free space.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You mean the novelty keys? They pretty much all come from here.
> http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?70-group-buys


So it begins... the biggest frivolous spending spree of my time.








Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You mean the novelty keys? They pretty much all come from here.
> http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?70-group-buys
> 
> 
> 
> So it begins... the biggest frivolous spending spree of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I just bought a Filco TKL black ninja (mx red) off of Qtan. Should be here next week. I'm freaking excited man. Filco + red= my two favorite things in one.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I just bought a Filco TKL black ninja (mx red) off of Qtan. Should be here next week. I'm freaking excited man. Filco + red= my two favorite things in one.


I want to try reds, but I also want to try browns. Wish I had friends who like buying peripherals as much as I do so I could potentially try theirs, or even friends into computers down here in GA. All my computer friends are back in Massachusetts







and even then I'm from Connecticut lol.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I want to try reds, but I also want to try browns. Wish I had friends who like buying peripherals as much as I do so I could potentially try theirs, or even friends into computers down here in GA. All my computer friends are back in Massachusetts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even then I'm from Connecticut lol.


Browns and reds are so similiar. Browns are like gritty reds....essentially they feel just as light as reds, but the miniscule tactile bump makes them not nearly as smooth as reds. Reds are definitely my favorite switch. Blues come second, then browns, then blacks, then clears.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Browns and reds are so similiar. Browns are like gritty reds....essentially they feel just as light as reds, but the miniscule tactile bump makes them not nearly as smooth as reds. Reds are definitely my favorite switch. Blues come second, then browns, then blacks, then clears.


I have an HHKB and the OCN Ducky with blacks and love the topre switches so much. Think getting reds would be better than browns in that case?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I have an HHKB and the OCN Ducky with blacks and love the topre switches so much. Think getting reds would be better than browns in that case?


Idk...I've never typed on topres so I've got no clue which cherry switch they are most similar to. If you like blacks, but you want a lighter switch then you can't go wrong with reds. Personally, I've always felt like browns were the offspring of a blue and red switch that got hit with the ugly stick. Meaning, browns are not smooth enough to be on par with reds but at the same time, not tactile enough to be on par with blues. Browns are a severe compromise between the smooth linearity of reds and the sensory feedback of blues.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Idk...I've never typed on topres so I've got no clue which cherry switch they are most similar to. If you like blacks, but you want a lighter switch then you can't go wrong with reds. Personally, I've always felt like browns were the offspring of a blue and red switch that got hit with the ugly stick. Meaning, browns are not smooth enough to be on par with reds but at the same time, not tactile enough to be on par with blues. Browns are a severe compromise between the smooth linearity of reds and the sensory feedback of blues.


Haha. I decided to get a Poker with reds a few minutes ago.

@Reaper- bought boost's KBC Poker w/ reds, alum case, wrist rest and his 3rd superhero prototype







He's painting it tonight and shipping everything tomorrow. Hopefully I get lucky with shipping and it gets here by the weekend to try it out.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Haha. I decided to get a Poker with reds a few minutes ago.


Lol, nice. boost's setup did look nice with the wrist rest plus case.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Haha. I decided to get a Poker with reds a few minutes ago.
> @Reaper- bought boost's KBC Poker w/ reds, alum case, wrist rest and his 3rd superhero prototype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's painting it tonight and shipping everything tomorrow. Hopefully I get lucky with shipping and it gets here by the weekend to try it out.


while you're at it, you might as well setup auto payments monthly to Ragnarok and Tsangan for Group Buys.

Oh and also the $7 bucks a month to Waar/Demik for the Monthly GH keycap


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> while you're at it, you might as well setup auto payments monthly to Ragnarok and Tsangan for Group Buys.
> Oh and also the $7 bucks a month to Waar/Demik for the Monthly GH keycap


^This man speaks the truth. QQ


----------



## khemist

CM Storm Quick Fire, using Blacks.


----------



## Asininity

I just ordered so many keycaps through GH and bought some off the classifieds...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> while you're at it, you might as well setup auto payments monthly to Ragnarok and Tsangan for Group Buys.
> Oh and also the $7 bucks a month to Waar/Demik for the Monthly GH keycap


Haha, touche my good man. I will be getting new keycaps for the Poker soon enough since MX caps are so much easier to find than topre. If I hadn't jumbled up my box of red Realforce keys while finding the ones that fit on my HHKB I'd sell the remainder, but alas I failed to do so and will be forever left with the remainder unless I can find someone on GH who wants an assortment of red keys for their 87U (I think that's the model, got'em from EK). Just glad I have full sets of black, white and red blanks for my HHKB now so I can change things up as I look for the perfect look. Now I need some o-rings for my Poker Reds, and the keyboard in general so I can break from my HHKB while I plan out the keyboard setup.


----------



## h6pham8

anyone know where i can get the keycaps similar to the ones used on the topre? (i like the black font on black keycaps)


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> anyone know where i can get the keycaps similar to the ones used on the topre? (i like the black font on black keycaps)


Here's one option: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html

Here's two option: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=69

I'm pretty sure the second option would work as it fits all standard Cherry MX switches.


----------



## Manooloo

I want a set of white keys for my UK Filco MT2 TKL. Is WASD the best place to buy these?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> I want a set of white keys for my UK Filco MT2 TKL, preferably white. Is WASD the best place to buy these?


What color do you want them in?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> I want a set of white keys for my UK Filco MT2 TKL, preferably white. Is WASD the best place to buy these?


I'm not very knowledgeable but WASD does have a good reputation it seems around here and they do have what you're looking for.

There are these: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-side-printed-key/lid=19686618

And some more: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960

lightsout's recommended me those sites, I'm guessing they're pretty reputable. I ended up ordering some things.


----------



## Manooloo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What color do you want them in?


Haha, just copped that there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable but WASD does have a good reputation it seems around here and they do have what you're looking for.
> There are these: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-side-printed-key/lid=19686618
> And some more: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960
> lightsout's recommended me those sites, I'm guessing they're pretty reputable. I ended up ordering some things.


Thanks,will take a look there.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> Haha, just copped that there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,will take a look there.


Welcome







. Hopefully that helps. I'm just passing along information that was given to me.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> while you're at it, you might as well setup auto payments monthly to Ragnarok and Tsangan for Group Buys.
> Oh and also the $7 bucks a month to Waar/Demik for the Monthly GH keycap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> ^This man speaks the truth. QQ


SHUT UP AND GIMME YO MONIEZZZZZZZZZZ

btw, i have the next 3 months ready to go for GH keycaps and a heiro keycap


----------



## Asininity

I'm on my way to spending so much on group buys right now







. I need another keyboard now to put them all on! I'm thinking of getting a Ducky with reds or blues.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> SHUT UP AND GIMME YO MONIEZZZZZZZZZZ
> btw, i have the next 3 months ready to go for GH keycaps and a heiro keycap


I hate you waar <3


----------



## waar

you don't, but your wallet does !!


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> you don't, but your wallet does !!


you're right, I take back what I said

wallet says "(*&(@^&*^#%%#%#&@()@"

he's bitter


----------



## llama16

luckily your wallet can still speak. Mine's dead.


----------



## Levesque

My tenkeyless Leopold with Blues and WASDkeyboard keys.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> SHUT UP AND GIMME YO MONIEZZZZZZZZZZ
> btw, i have the next 3 months ready to go for GH keycaps and a heiro keycap


Heiro keycap?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Heiro keycap?


----------



## Crunkles

No idea what it is, so I'll keep it that way and save some money


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> No idea what it is, so I'll keep it that way and save some money


It's from a rap group formed by Del The Funky Homosapien.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieroglyphics_(band)


----------



## Narokuu

ordering a ducky OCN edition red LED shine next week! cannot wait!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> No idea what it is, so I'll keep it that way and save some money


waar/demik is weird.
he was the one who pushed for the Wu-Tang keycap too if i remember correctly lol.

Btw Waar, don't ship my GH keys until i confirm the address!
you don't wanna pull a Tsangan, telling me he'll ship to my word address...and mailing my riddler keys to my old address anyway.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> waar/demik is weird.
> he was the one who pushed for the Wu-Tang keycap too if i remember correctly lol.
> Btw Waar, don't ship my GH keys until i confirm the address!
> you don't wanna pull a Tsangan, telling me he'll ship to my word address...and mailing my riddler keys to my old address anyway.


waar must really like his hip-hop/rap


----------



## balancebox

i want one of those skull caps for my esc -,-


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> i want one of those skull caps for my esc -,-


good luck, MSRP is like $15-20, people sell them for $50-80


----------



## Akomplice209

Woa so i JUST found out my neighbor's cousin owns and runs wasdkeyboards from his house! Small world lol.... Time to bug him for a hook up on some keycaps


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akomplice209*
> 
> Woa so i JUST found out my neighbor's cousin owns and runs wasdkeyboards from his house! Small world lol.... Time to bug him for a hook up on some keycaps


That's really amazing! Where in Cali are you?









I found out that EliteKeyboards is like 5 miles from me. Apparently they have an actual office. I wonder if I can make friends ^^


----------



## Akomplice209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> That's really amazing! Where in Cali are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out that EliteKeyboards is like 5 miles from me. Apparently they have an actual office. I wonder if I can make friends ^^


Northern California the central valley. Modesto to be exact.

5 Miles away that's awesome! Hahaha once you become friends with them... umm want to be friends?


----------



## Asininity

I want to be friends







.


----------



## faMine

"Hey elitekeyboards how are you."

"Good famine, want an HHKB?"

"Yes <3."

"Here, I love you."


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> good luck, MSRP is like $15-20, people sell them for $50-80


=(


----------



## faMine

so tempted to buy a noppo with blues or reds in white

screw it I want a poker


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Heiro keycap?


see ---v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> It's from a rap group formed by Del The Funky Homosapien.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieroglyphics_(band)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> waar/demik is weird.
> he was the one who pushed for the Wu-Tang keycap too if i remember correctly lol.
> Btw Waar, don't ship my GH keys until i confirm the address!
> you don't wanna pull a Tsangan, telling me he'll ship to my word address...and mailing my riddler keys to my old address anyway.


hell yeah, everybody should have a wu tang keycap!!!

and yeah, won't send anything until you let me know whats up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> waar must really like his hip-hop/rap


i do, just not the new stuff. next GH keycap will be black/yellow or yellow/black for wu tang <3


----------



## Asininity

I got a few Wu-Tang keycaps







. I can't wait.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i do, just not the new stuff. next GH keycap will be black/yellow or yellow/black for wu tang <3


I'm not really into hip-hop or rap, but I do love Del The Funky Homosapien.

I should really get into group buys more. Like designing them mostly.


----------



## Akomplice209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I got a few Wu-Tang keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait.


Snap i want a wu-tang keycap!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akomplice209*
> 
> Snap i want a wu-tang keycap!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*


Lol!


----------



## Crunkles

Should get my KB from boost tomorrow! Super stoked, especially since it comes with a wrist rest and prototype keycap


----------



## tpi2007

Hey guys, I just found this club and I happen to have a mechanical keyboard.

I do have a question: how many of you have screwed up the PS/2 port of a modern motherboard when connecting an IBM Model M keyboard ?

I have...

I don't know if all the motherboards are the same in this regard, so that is why I ask. I tried connecting my IBM Model M2 to an AsRock 775Dual-VSTA and all the lights went up (Num Lock, etc), but it wouldn't work. Now every time I connect a keyboard to that port the computer boots up fine, and the mouse works, but as soon as I hit a key on the keyboard the mouse also stops working.

Is the keyboard PS/2 port dead or a bios reset can fix it ? I noticed the keyboard has less pins than more modern keyboards (actually I compared it to a Compaq keyboard from 1994, the model M2 being from 1991 lol). Is this a proprietary PS/2 connector that is only compatible with IBM PS/1 computers ?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Hey guys, I just found this club and I happen to have a mechanical keyboard.
> I do have a question: how many of you have screwed up the PS/2 port of a modern motherboard when connecting an IBM Model M keyboard ?
> I have...
> I don't know if all the motherboards are the same in this regard, so that is why I ask. I tried connecting my IBM Model M2 to an AsRock 775Dual-VSTA and all the lights went up (Num Lock, etc), but it wouldn't work. Now every time I connect a keyboard to that port the computer boots up fine, and the mouse works, but as soon as I hit a key on the keyboard the mouse also stops working.
> Is the keyboard PS/2 port dead or a bios reset can fix it ? I noticed the keyboard has less pins than more modern keyboards (actually I compared it to a Compaq keyboard from 1994, the model M2 being from 1991 lol). Is this a proprietary PS/2 connector that is only compatible with IBM PS/1 computers ?


All PS/2 ports should be standard. PS/2 is not plug and play the way USB is. If you connected/disconnected your PS/2 keyboard when the computer was on, it could result in the problem you're describing. I once had a similar thing happen where I accidentally knocked out a keyboard hooked up to a PS/2 connector while the computer was on and the port no longer worked. Resetting the BIOS did not work but clearing CMOS did. Try doing that and reconnecting the keyboard when the computer is powered off. If your PS/2 port is not fried, this should fix the problem.


----------



## ripster

See this:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?29603-Ripster-s-PS-2-Motherboard-and-Purple-Dongle-Compatibility-Guide&highlight=PS.%2F2+compatibility


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> See this:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?29603-Ripster-s-PS-2-Motherboard-and-Purple-Dongle-Compatibility-Guide&highlight=PS.%2F2+compatibility


While I still see no harm in double-checking by clearing CMOS, looks like I stand corrected and not all PS/2 plugs are universally compatible. I'm surprised to see this.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> All PS/2 ports should be standard. PS/2 is not plug and play the way USB is. If you connected/disconnected your PS/2 keyboard when the computer was on, it could result in the problem you're describing. I once had a similar thing happen where I accidentally knocked out a keyboard hooked up to a PS/2 connector while the computer was on and the port no longer worked. Resetting the BIOS did not work but clearing CMOS did. Try doing that and reconnecting the keyboard when the computer is powered off. If your PS/2 port is not fried, this should fix the problem.


I think I did connect it while the PSU was turned on. The computer was off though, but it's probably the same as the PS/2 ports, at least the keyboard one, keeps being powered while the PC is turned off. I knew I should have taken all precautions but in that case I forgot.

I'll try clearing the CMOS and see if it helps! Thanks! Rep+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> See this:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?29603-Ripster-s-PS-2-Motherboard-and-Purple-Dongle-Compatibility-Guide&highlight=PS.%2F2+compatibility


Thanks! Rep+ I had been to that site but hadn't found that information! It appears that not only my keyboard may give people trouble (it's in that list), but if you click on the specific link it directs to a thread where they talk about the keyboard most likely having bad caps by now. Oh well, maybe one day when I feel like it I'll try and repair it.


----------



## martinroshak

Hey guys!

Just received my Ducky Shine White with MX Blues and absolutely loving it!

I am, however, potentially interested on getting some different coloured keycaps for it, specifically orange, that are still compatible with the backlighting... anyone know where I could get some of these...?

Cheers


----------



## SunBakedEmoKid

Leopold FC500R Cherry Browns


----------



## juano

Hey guys I need some help choo choo choosing a keyboard. My options are what is in stock here at tankguys (really would've liked to try browns first).

I think that I want a Shine in red switches because I don't want all the clickty clackty of blues and think I'd prefer lighter over heavier (so red as opposed to black). I've got two questions, one for Shine users and one for any red switch users with O-rings.

First for Shine users, how bright is the keyboard on low brightness? Pictures would be appreciated if possible. I'd like to see so I can decide if I want the red led or the white led because if low brightness is still kinda glaring then I would want the red that would be less obtrusive in dark environments. I'm aware the leds can be switched off but am sill interested in seeing how bright the lowest setting is.

Second for any users of red switches with O-rings what do you think of the before and after of installing them? Mainly I'd just like to be sure that the O-rings don't make it so you have to depress into the O-ring to actuate the switch, so they just come into play for bottoming out and not for actuation.

Thanks very much.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Add me.

Mionix Zibal 60. This keyboard is amazing.

Black Cherry MX Switches.
Green back-lit LEDs.
3 lighting settings - On all, Off all, WASD.
3 brightness settings. Low, Medium, High.
All keys light up and it comes with a wrist rest.
2 USB ports, 1 headphone and 1 mic jack.
The braided cord is so thick and long I love it! No tangled wires, no animals gnawing through it, amazing keyboard

Heavy - Durable - Rage Proof.


----------



## Crunkles

UPS has delivered my keyboard! If only I wasn't at work so I could open it up and use it.... darn you job!







Pictures will be shared once I arrived home


----------



## EternalRest

Work bonus next week comming in. Few hundred. Looking for a Mechincal keyboard. Not sure what to look for. Recommandations under I say about 120$?


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Work bonus next week comming in. Few hundred. Looking for a Mechincal keyboard. Not sure what to look for. Recommandations under I say about 120$?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129003

CM Storm Quick Fire Pro


----------



## faMine

forgot to post an updated photo


----------



## Crunkles

Received the poker today, and loving it, just need to get used to the backspace placement again lol.














































And finally, on my desk


----------



## faMine

can I have your HHKB?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> can I have your HHKB?


If I didn't love my HHKB so much I'd consider selling it









Could pay for 20% of my future build for folding/gaming with the money I spent on the kb and keycaps for it lulz.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255653/


----------



## reaper~

^ Thanks for the heads up, CC. Seems like brown is winning by a wide margin.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> ^ Thanks for the heads up, CC. Seems like brown is winning by a wide margin.


I swear blues were winning the time I voted...unless I'm remembering things wrong.

I've yet to get a board with brown switches. I love the blues but my parents and siblings don't like the loud sound, so I end up using my laptop keyboard more.


----------



## azianai

there's 10 for browns, 7 for blues, 6 for reds
its not a large sampling, so 1 vote jumps the % lol.

i voted Red


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> there's 10 for browns, 7 for blues, 6 for reds
> its not a large sampling, so 1 vote jumps the % lol.
> i voted Red


Same, red only makes sense, i mean fire is red and dragons breathe fire amirite?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Got my Leopold setup at work:


----------



## AMC

Getting a Leopold with brown's. So excited. Finally.


----------



## reaper~

I updated the spreadsheet up to this point and if I'd missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Recently got a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with Blues. My new work keyboard:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


----------



## reaper~

^ Very nice! Love the contrast between the yellow keycaps and the black ones. Anyway, added.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Thanks, figured I couldn't go wrong on the keycaps for $14 shipped from eBay. I ended up really liking how they look and the feel is a big improvement over the Quickfire stock keys. Now to replace the others...


----------



## faMine

I'm still not on the spreadsheet, please and thank you


----------



## reaper~

^ Oops sorry about that. Added.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Reaper, thanks for adding me to the list. However my Leopold has reds, not browns. I should have specified, sorry.


----------



## reaper~

^ Haha no worries. I figure I go with the most popular switch here.







Anyway, fixed!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm still not on the spreadsheet, please and thank you


I too have been waiting and I am not added.


----------



## slytown

Add Happy Hacking Pro 2 (Grey, blanks). Came in the mail today and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## waar

backspace placement is going to take a little bit of getting used to.

then it's going to take a little bit of getting used to on your cherry board lol.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> backspace placement is going to take a little bit of getting used to.
> then it's going to take a little bit of getting used to on your cherry board lol.


I can live with that. I do like the caps lock removed though. I use control a lot.


----------



## waar

Ditto. Didn't know how much I'd like it till I started using it.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Recently got a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with Blues. My new work keyboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


Be prepared for everyone at your work to hate you. I took my CM Storm with blues to work and they were all conspired to kill me.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Be prepared for everyone at your work to hate you. I took my CM Storm with blues to work and they were all conspired to kill me.


I've actually had it for a week and no one has so much as commented. I don't think they even noticed anything, though after switching to the yellow keycaps today I'm sure they will. I do have o-rings on it, so I don't think it's overly loud. Having my own office helps as well. Everyone except my supervisor is a fair distance away. So far she hasn't said anything.


----------



## KidLi

Hello Everyone,

Some really cool keycaps and interesting boards I been seeing, has anyone bought any boards from, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/?
Anyways I just got my first mechanical board. El Ducky Shine DK9008S.

Cheers!


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Some really cool keycaps and interesting boards I been seeing, has anyone bought any boards from, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/?
> Anyways I just got my first mechanical board. El Ducky Shine DK9008S.
> Cheers!


I like the white LEDs. That was a smart buy. And I see you've done what most respected mech owners do: use their old rubber dome as a placemat.

WASD has a good reputation. Don't hesitate to buy from them for your next one.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Some really cool keycaps and interesting boards I been seeing, has anyone bought any boards from, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/?
> Anyways I just got my first mechanical board. El Ducky Shine DK9008S.
> Cheers!


My buddy bought a ducky the other day too. He says he loves it.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Add me.
> Mionix Zibal 60. This keyboard is amazing.
> Black Cherry MX Switches.
> Green back-lit LEDs.
> 3 lighting settings - On all, Off all, WASD.
> 3 brightness settings. Low, Medium, High.
> All keys light up and it comes with a wrist rest.
> 2 USB ports, 1 headphone and 1 mic jack.
> The braided cord is so thick and long I love it! No tangled wires, no animals gnawing through it, amazing keyboard
> Heavy - Durable - Rage Proof.


Thanks for adding me but here is my info again.

Sorry for the bad pics, cheap cell phone and I forgot where my camera is.


----------



## HornetMaX

Add me please, Corsair K90 with the sexiest Cherry, the red ones











MaX.


----------



## waar

Sexiest cherries?

Since when did they make corsair board with blues?


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HornetMaX*
> 
> Add me please, Corsair K90 with the sexiest Cherry, the red ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaX.


My buddy got the k60! Loves it but the only thing, he gets shocked all the time when he touches the aluminum body, must be his carpet.. : P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> My buddy bought a ducky the other day too. He says he loves it.


So far I really like it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> I like the white LEDs. That was a smart buy. And I see you've done what most respected mech owners do: use their old rubber dome as a placemat.
> WASD has a good reputation. Don't hesitate to buy from them for your next one.


Haha, yup, good old rubber dome place-mats. Thanks for the input on WASD!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My Filco Ninja (mx red) just arrived!


----------



## b0z0

I ordered a Steelseries 6gv2. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## baldbrah

got a leopold 104 otaku with mx blues

but mainly use the filco.

got a filco pink tkl mx browns.


----------



## Manooloo

Got my Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 TKL with Browns!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> My Filco Ninja (mx red) just arrived!


Sweet! Good to see they are doing reds again.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> Got my Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 TKL with Browns!!!


Man that is the secks. Where can I get one like that ?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ranviper

Still loving my mx browns xarmor. I know some people had issues with tech support or quality issues, but mine has been great.

Thinking about getting some new wasd and esc keycaps though. Add a little flair to it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> Got my Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 TKL with Browns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is the secks. Where can I get one like that ?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=filco#/ref=sr_kk_2?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Afilco+ninja&keywords=filco+ninja&ie=UTF8&qid=1337048396


----------



## AMC

Finally got the Leopold with Browns. Count me in


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Club ownership transferred as requested by reaper~ (he can't do it for some reason).


----------



## reaper~

Yes, waar is better at spreadsheet than I am.







Anyway, thanks for the transfer, CC. Now I can spend more of my time in the Mech Keyboard Guide.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Yes, waar is better at spreadsheet than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the transfer, CC. Now I can spend more of my time in the Mech Keyboard Guide.


Cool....now Waar, get to adding my new keyboard to the spreadsheet por favor (Filco Ninja TKL mx reds).


----------



## waar

yes boss!


----------



## azianai

now we gotta be nice to Waar/demik?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> now we gotta be nice to Waar/demik?


Wait waar=demik?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> now we gotta be nice to Waar/demik?


lol yes!

or not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Wait waar=demik?


----------



## WiL11o6

I have a Filco (blues) and Rosewill (reds) which I am very satisfied with.

I went into a Windows store yesterday and they had a Razer mechanical keyboard out on display. For some odd reason, it felt different and I wasn't sure if it was the better keyboard. Are all cherry switches the same? It seems like I like the Razer more, or is it just because it's something new with different keycaps that I am enjoying.


----------



## chinesethunda

well the razer blackwidow has cherry blues, I have one myself and I love it


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> I have a Filco (blues) and Rosewill (reds) which I am very satisfied with.
> I went into a Windows store yesterday and they had a Razer mechanical keyboard out on display. For some odd reason, it felt different and I wasn't sure if it was the better keyboard. Are all cherry switches the same? It seems like I like the Razer more, or is it just because it's something new with different keycaps that I am enjoying.


Did it have blues or browns? Razer is most definitely not the better keyboard imo...but it's an opinion and yours is what matters. Buy it....must hoard as many keyboards as you can.


----------



## waar

You experienced blues, you like this board because blues are awesome.

We don't blame you. Blues ARE the best switch (IMO)

Oh wait you already had blues.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> You experienced blues, you like this board because blues are awesome.
> We don't blame you. Blues ARE the best switch (IMO)
> Oh wait you already had blues.


Topres and Reds rule ALL!!!!! (IMO







)


----------



## waar

Green > blue = topre > everything else


----------



## faMine

I want some topres, blues, and reds.. start sending me your keyboards


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I want some topres, blues, and reds.. start sending me your keyboards


What about blue and red topres?


----------



## critical46

I love my keyboard, but I wish I had the num pad. Argggggg stupid accounting class.

Anyone know where to get a black color Filco with Browns with the num pad? I only see a white one on Amazon.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> I love my keyboard, but I wish I had the num pad. Argggggg stupid accounting class.
> Anyone know where to get a black color Filco with Browns with the num pad? I only see a white one on Amazon.


Just buy a usb num pad, then you can put it on the left side of the keyboard so your mouse still stays close by. Problem solved, and at a reasonable price









Edit: need (want







) o-rings for my poker with reds, suggestions?


----------



## Asininity

Browns, Reds, Blues in that order







.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Browns, Reds, Blues in that order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn straight!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just buy a usb num pad, then you can put it on the left side of the keyboard so your mouse still stays close by. Problem solved, and at a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: need (want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) o-rings for my poker with reds, suggestions?


I've taken a liking to using an embedded numpad. Choc Mini has one natively and on my Quickfire I map one using AutoHotkey.

As for switch preference, mine is Black >= Blue > Topre > Brown. Have yet to try Red.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I've taken a liking to using an embedded numpad. Choc Mini has one natively and on my Quickfire I map one using AutoHotkey.
> As for switch preference, mine is Black >= Blue > Topre > Brown. Have yet to try Red.


Reds are like blacks, except not as hard to press. Like them so much more, may sell my OCN ducky since I never use it anymore and get something else


----------



## jameschisholm

Mech keyboards without LED backlighting what would you do when using them in the dark to type or play games?

My room isn't very well lit and my screen is too far away from my keyboard to fully illuminate it. (Yes, I know I have an X6, which has LED's but its just a normal keyboard..ugh) and I'd like to get a Mechanical board one day.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Mech keyboards without LED backlighting what would you do when using them in the dark to type or play games?
> My room isn't very well lit and my screen is too far away from my keyboard to fully illuminate it. (Yes, I know I have an X6, which has LED's but its just a normal keyboard..ugh) and I'd like to get a Mechanical board one day.


well for one, learn to touch type. you shouldn't be looking at your keyboard while typing or gaming (do you die often since you have to look down constantly?)

or get a desk lamp.

touch typing is better.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well for one, learn to touch type. you shouldn't be looking at your keyboard while typing or gaming (do you die often since you have to look down constantly?)
> or *get a desk lamp*.
> touch typing is better.


Dark rooms are bad for your eyes when using the computer.


----------



## plum

ducky shine - cherry mx brown, white leds (bad camera makes them look blue







)


----------



## jameschisholm

Well no I don't look down when I type much, when gaming I don't look down Ever. So I guess that solves that! lol


----------



## waar

well there you have it. nothing holding you back!

now give us your soul


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well there you have it. nothing holding you back!
> now give us your *money*


Fixed


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just buy a usb num pad, then you can put it on the left side of the keyboard so your mouse still stays close by. Problem solved, and at a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: need (want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) o-rings for my poker with reds, suggestions?


thanks I've looked into that, but are there any mechanical ones? i love these mechanical keys.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> thanks I've looked into that, but are there any mechanical ones? i love these mechanical keys.


I believe I recall someone mentioning a few pages back in the thread about someone making them, possibly Filco. Don't quote me though.

Edit: here is another option.

Edit 2: THIS is more of what you wanted.


----------



## 218689

just got a corsair m60 and I must say that the overall quality of this keyboard is much better than my previous logitech g110.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I believe I recall someone mentioning a few pages back in the thread about someone making them, possibly Filco. Don't quote me though.


Yes, Filco makes a tenkey number pad. Cherry mx browns.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes, Filco makes a tenkey number pad. Cherry mx browns.


Realforce makes a topre switch one too, here.


----------



## Crazy9000

Mech numpads tend to cost almost as much as buying an entire keyboard though







.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Reds are like blacks, except not as hard to press. Like them so much more, may sell my OCN ducky since I never use it anymore and get something else


Yeah, I understand what they are. It's just that they have the same 45g actuation as browns, which I did not like. The only thing is I'm not 100% sure whether it's just the tactile quality of the browns that bothered me or the low force as well.


----------



## csm725

You know what they say... once you go blank, you never go back


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You know what they say... once you go blank, you never go back


I don't have blanks on my Poker yet, but I will! Oh... yes... I... will...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I don't have blanks on my Poker yet, but I will! Oh... yes... I... will...


Damn right


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes, Filco makes a tenkey number pad. Cherry mx browns.


hmmm for 65 bucks? should I just sell me current tenkeyless and buy the full one?

thanks for the help guys. plus repped


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> hmmm for 65 bucks? should I just sell me current tenkeyless and buy the full one?
> thanks for the help guys. plus repped


Here's an Adesso mechanical numpad with blues for $31 shipped: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823166110


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Dark rooms are bad for your eyes when using the computer.


I don't believe that's actually true.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Damn straight!










I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Fixed


Hehehe. I've spent around $150 on keycaps last week. Now to wait... and wait... and spend more! Maybe buy another keyboard.


----------



## squarebox

Just got these.


----------



## csm725

Riddler caps, nice.


----------



## Spykerv

Simply too much jelly in this thread. I have a lot of that jelly. Really, I am very jelly.


----------



## TadZilla

Don't think this has been added for me yet, but I posted before. Had to remake the frankencable inside the keyboard the the detachable cable.

Anyway, please add Noppoo Choc Mini w/browns do the my name.

Poker w/blues and black aluminum case coming by the end of the month! I need to start looking into keycaps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think this has been added for me yet, but I posted before. Had to remake the frankencable inside the keyboard the the detachable cable.
> Anyway, please add Noppoo Choc Mini w/browns do the my name.
> Poker w/blues and black aluminum case coming by the end of the month! I need to start looking into keycaps!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God damn that looks good. Seriously considering buying one for £70.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> I don't believe that's actually true.


Well it's bad for them in the sense that they tire more easily, therefore you can't use the computer as long. This is a bad thing. So in essence, using the computer in the dark is bad for you









Guess I should have elaborated more thoroughly


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think this has been added for me yet, but I posted before. Had to remake the frankencable inside the keyboard the the detachable cable.
> Anyway, please add Noppoo Choc Mini w/browns do the my name.
> Poker w/blues and black aluminum case coming by the end of the month! I need to start looking into keycaps!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


updated.


----------



## b0z0




----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*


mmmm I want a Zowie mouse. They look really comfortable.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> mmmm I want a Zowie mouse. They look really comfortable.


I like the Zowie AM more than the EC2.


----------



## faMine

Yeah I heard the AM is better.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Yeah I heard the AM is better.


It uses the...forgot the sensor but it's close to the one in the DA but currently has some problems.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Just got these.


Tsangwich or no tsangwich version?


----------



## Erio

My new wrist rest by Eric


----------



## lightsout

Nice thats like the best one I've seen. Did he start doing them again or did you get in before he stopped?


----------



## EternalRest

I got my work bonus today, looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. I don't know much about them. I'm looking at the following,

Corsair Vengeance K60
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Tt eSPORTS MEKA G-Unit
CM Storm Quick Fire Pro


----------



## Asininity




----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Tsangwich or no tsangwich version?


i got 4 non tsangwich in each color, and 2 tsangwich versions in each color

...dunno what im doing with 10 riddler keys, maybe i can use for trades lol


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i got 4 non tsangwich in each color, and 2 tsangwich versions in each color
> ...dunno what im doing with 10 riddler keys, maybe i can use for trades lol


I just throw an extra novelty key in as a surprise whenever I sell a keyboard on GH.


----------



## waar

I'm building a house with my extras.


----------



## faMine

a lego house?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> I got my work bonus today, looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. I don't know much about them. I'm looking at the following,
> Corsair Vengeance K60
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
> Tt eSPORTS MEKA G-Unit
> CM Storm Quick Fire Pro


I like my Widow. I hear good things about the Corsair and CM. Haven't really heard much on the Tt.

I believe those have different switches, so you should read the guide on what switch you want.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> I got my work bonus today, looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. I don't know much about them. I'm looking at the following,
> Corsair Vengeance K60
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
> Tt eSPORTS MEKA G-Unit
> CM Storm Quick Fire Pro


I would suggest the Corsair Vengeance K60 (own one) or the CM Storm (black, brown, blues, reds). If you don't like reds as much as say, browns, blues, or blacks I would go for the CM Storm. The CM Storm has some little bits and bobs that might be appealing to you.

Compared to the Corsair and the CM I find that the Razer simply falls short. As for the Thermaltake I would personally take the Corsair or CM over it any day (also, I think it uses blacks).

CM Storm Review
K60 Review


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I would suggest the Corsair Vengeance K60 (own one) or the CM Storm (black, brown, blues, reds). If you don't like reds as much as say, browns, blues, or blacks I would go for the CM Storm. The CM Storm has some little bits and bobs that might be appealing to you.
> Compared to the Corsair and the CM I find that the Razer simply falls short. As for the Thermaltake I would personally take the Corsair or CM over it any day (also, I think it uses blacks).
> CM Storm Review
> K60 Review


+1 on the CM Storm.

I just couldn't imagine owning a keyboard called eSPORTS MEKA G-Unit.


----------



## juano

Finally got my OCN Ducky shine with reds in today. Going to take a bit of getting used to, I'm really impressed with the build quality of it, but it's going to take a little bit of acclimation to be able to tell if I like the red switches or will have to sell and look for browns. The LED backlighting is awesome though, I don't think I want to go back to a dark keyboard now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Got my White LED MX Brown Ducky Shine in last night. Build quality is superb. Was kinda hoping it would be a tad more clicky but overall I like it.


----------



## waar

blues is what u wanted.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Got my White LED MX Brown Ducky Shine in last night. Build quality is superb. Was kinda hoping it would be a tad more clicky but overall I like it.


I was also impressed with the weight and quality feel of the build.

Hey does yours fell like it uses different switches for the things like spacebar or shift and such? Mine feels like those are stiffer, like blacks or something.

I didn't and don't want to go mech board crazy but I do think I want to try a board with all brown switches as those are the ones I feel would be best for me.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> How the hell did you get that? I was in line for anything with brown switches from tankguys for 2 freaking months!


http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=11538


----------



## waar

it's not red alert.. but it'll do.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> it's not red alert.. but it'll do.


Those look sick dude. Are they still priced crazy like they were? I should have bought red when I got mine.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Those look sick dude. Are they still priced crazy like they were? I should have bought red when I got mine.


They're at $86 + shipping currently. Imsto has round 2 (or round 3?) of his gb going right now, of which the retro red on white and blue on white are available.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Those look sick dude. Are they still priced crazy like they were? I should have bought red when I got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> They're at $86 + shipping currently. Imsto has round 2 (or round 3?) of his gb going right now, of which the retro red on white and blue on white are available.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yah thats what I paid for a blue set. Plus I wanted fast shipping so it was $111







Too damn much, plus he takes FOREVER to get the stuff out.


----------



## waar

i paid 75 for mine.

buying second hand FTW.

too bad i dont use my poker anymore >.>


----------



## lightsout

$75 shipped aint too bad since they are limited.


----------



## EternalRest

Well, I got the K90 for $111 on Amazon. First mechnical. Was going to get the K60, but I wanted backlight keys.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13659586668

I am not sure if anyone is proficient at reading Chinese to confirm this, but I believe this board is available with clear mx switches.


----------



## raxf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> it's not red alert.. but it'll do.


is that a happy hacking?how did you get one so cheap?I only see elitekeyboards having them and they are priced at 400 $...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> is that a happy hacking?how did you get one so cheap?I only see elitekeyboards having them and they are priced at 400 $...


I believe that is a Poker. I remember seeing the pic last night, but I'm at work and can't see the pic here


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> is that a happy hacking?how did you get one so cheap?I only see elitekeyboards having them and they are priced at 400 $...


Kbc poker. And it wasn't exactly cheap. 100 for the keyboard, ~150 for the alu shell

I did get my hhkb for 280 basically brand new tho


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Kbc poker. And it wasn't exactly cheap. 100 for the keyboard, ~150 for the alu shell
> I did get my hhkb for 280 basically brand new tho


Love both of these KBs. Been using my KBC Poker a lot recently, the alum wrist rest and case are just too sexy. Boost hooked me up


----------



## waar

Haven't touched a cherry board in about a month and a half now.

Waiting for my 10th anni realforce now


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> it's not red alert.. but it'll do.


It'll more than "do". Looks just as good as red alert.

Total of everything on that poker > price paid for HHKB?


----------



## waar

Yup. But the poker feels a lot more solid than hhkb


----------



## raxf

thanks, could you tell me where to get the poker and the aluminium case?I coudnt find any on ebay...


----------



## waar

Member of GH is selling alu cases similar to mine. Only thinner.

Qtan probably has some pokers for sale.


----------



## BloodyRory

What would be the best way to clean crumbs and such out of my corsair k60? Pull of keys and use water?

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> What would be the best way to clean crumbs and such out of my corsair k60? Pull of keys and use water?
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


Pull keys, damp cloth or paper towel to clean, let dry, put keys back on, enjoy.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> What would be the best way to clean crumbs and such out of my corsair k60? Pull of keys and use water?
> Sent from my HTC Merge.
> 
> 
> 
> Pull keys, damp cloth or paper towel to clean, let dry, put keys back on, enjoy.
Click to expand...

Thanks, now I know not to use this keyboard while eating. There's space between the keys and such and crumbs get easily trapped (and can easily be seen) and it makes the keyboard look gross.

So like wiping over the switches is okay to or do I rub the rag around them?

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## csm725

Wiping on them should be OK, just don't linger around too much.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Thanks, now I know not to use this keyboard while eating. There's space between the keys and such and crumbs get easily trapped (and can easily be seen) and it makes the keyboard look gross.
> So like wiping over the switches is okay to or do I rub the rag around them?
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


Just try to avoid soaking the cloth/paper towel. You don't want moister to fester in there.


----------



## faMine

I'd suggest taking keys off and using compressed air


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> What would be the best way to clean crumbs and such out of my corsair k60? Pull of keys and use water?
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


pull keys, compress air.
then isopropyl alcohol + qtips is what i use


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> pull keys, compress air.
> then isopropyl alcohol + qtips is what i use


tru dat


----------



## Reptile

Sucks this went up in price but still worth it IMO

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337714968&sr=8-1


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'd suggest taking keys off and using compressed air


oh okay that works perfect, I got an air compressor machine thing in my garage, that's what I use to clean out my computer.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## waar

havent gotten a new board in awhile..

















now i just need to build it.


----------



## squarebox

Finally got this after a terribly long wait


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Finally got this after a terribly long wait


I see your monkeys and raise you a meep!


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> I got my work bonus today, looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. I don't know much about them. I'm looking at the following,
> Corsair Vengeance K60
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
> Tt eSPORTS MEKA G-Unit
> CM Storm Quick Fire Pro


If you are sure you want black switches, go with the Meka G1. Its one of the most solid, non-costar keyboards out there. The other board to consider would be the quickfire (costar) if you don't want blacks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> well there you have it. nothing holding you back!
> now give us your soul


Bow before the almighty and give them your money.


----------



## Imprezzion

I too am looking to get into a mechanical board as my Lycosa is just plain crap and broken. Plus I can't get used to the keys and placement of my brand new G110 which i will send back to the shop for a refund.

Now, i have only ever typed on a IBM Model M on my internship so my experience is slim to none.
I have however read up on mechanical boards really well so I know pretty much how the different switches and colors work and such.

Since i'm from Holland and don't like to buy outside of the country I might be limited in my choices but still.

One of the boards I can get my hands on pretty easily is the QPad MK80/MK85. It's available at the same price, €103, with any of the 4 colors switches. Black, Blue, Brown or Reds.

Blacks are too hard to press for my taste, so that's a no. Blues make too much noise. That leaves Reds or Browns. The Reds IMO have only 1 disadvantage, the difference in reset / actuation times.
The browns, well, not really a disadvantage but I think the feedback could irritate me cause I'm used to using rubber domes for 10 years









So, is the QPad MK-80 a proper choice or are there other alternatives with Browns or Reds. And which do you guys think is best for fast action FPS games.

As far as a alternative board goes I have just 2 criteria.
- Blue backlit keys. (Matches my other equip)
- No macrokeys and such. Especially not on the left side of the board.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> The browns, well, not really a disadvantage but I think the feedback could irritate me cause I'm used to using rubber domes for 10 years


The tactile feedback of the brown switches is quite subtle, and not much more than that of a rubber dome keyboard. It's nothing like a buckling spring or clicky Alps keyboard.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The browns, well, not really a disadvantage but I think the feedback could irritate me cause I'm used to using rubber domes for 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> The tactile feedback of the brown switches is quite subtle, and not much more than that of a rubber dome keyboard. It's nothing like a buckling spring or clicky Alps keyboard.
Click to expand...

I agree that brown is probably the Cherry MX switch most similar to a rubberdome, but after the tactile point the feeling is more smooth with a brown switch. Overall, I think linear switches feel more different from rubberdomes than tactile ones.

I too have used rubberdomes all my life but after trying the four most common Cherry switches, my least favorite by a long shot is the brown. With that said, it does seem to be the most popular switch so understand that this is just my preference.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Weird, double-posted for some reason.


----------



## juano

Hmmm interesting, mind explain why brown is your least favorite a bit. I have red right now, but because they feel a little too linear for me I imagine that brown would be a little better fit for me.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hmmm interesting, mind explain why brown is your least favorite a bit. I have red right now, but because they feel a little too linear for me I imagine that brown would be a little better fit for me.


Most will say that the tactility of browns is less apparent than that of blues, making it like a quieter and slightly less tactile blue switch. I only agree about the quieter part, though the slightly lower actuation force may make the tactility less noticeable if the keys are struck quickly and with reasonable force.

With a brown switch the tactile point is earlier and more pronounced. This can be observed on the force diagram because the hump representing the tactile point begins earlier, is shorter in length, and has a steeper slope. What I dislike about browns is how early that peak is and how it collapses immediately afterward. This is similar to how rubberdomes feel, although I think on browns the collapse is more apparent and smoother. Topre switches do the same thing, which is why I wasn't a fan of them either. The blue switch does not collapse in the same way and it does so later and more gradually, making it feel smoother.

Overall I prefer typing on linear switches, though I also like blues.


----------



## draterrojam

just got new caps from WASD for my filco...I think it looks awesome. Sorry about my camera, its just a phone.


----------



## Erio

New setup, Wirst rest by eric and Realforce 10th 55g tenkeyless.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Most will say that the tactility of browns is less apparent than that of blues, making it like a quieter and slightly less tactile blue switch. I only agree about the quieter part, though the slightly lower actuation force may make the tactility less noticeable if the keys are struck quickly and with reasonable force.
> With a brown switch the tactile point is earlier and more pronounced. This can be observed on the force diagram because the hump representing the tactile point begins earlier, is shorter in length, and has a steeper slope. What I dislike about browns is how early that peak is and how it collapses immediately afterward. This is similar to how rubberdomes feel, although I think on browns the collapse is more apparent and smoother. Topre switches do the same thing, which is why I wasn't a fan of them either. The blue switch does not collapse in the same way and it does so later and more gradually, making it feel smoother.
> Overall I prefer typing on linear switches, though I also like blues.


I think you have your terminology mixed up, at least in relation to my observations. Topres feel smoother to me than MX tactile switches. If you ask any veterans they will see MX Clears are the closest to many rubber domes. I was just confused by your saying browns were because I find browns quite different from rubber domes, for their tactility and their low force actuation.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> I think you have your terminology mixed up, at least in relation to my observations. Topres feel smoother to me than MX tactile switches. If you ask any veterans they will see MX Clears are the closest to many rubber domes. I was just confused by your saying browns were because I find browns quite different from rubber domes, for their tactility and their low force actuation.


I had a Topre 55g that I used for a few days before deciding to sell it. While it was slightly smoother than a rubber dome, smooth is not a word I would use to characterize the feeling. I did not find the difference in feel between that Topre and an ordinary rubber dome to be all that different. I understand the 45g is lighter so that may feel smoother but I haven't tried. I've also never tried clears, but I can imagine it feeling more similar to a rubber dome than the other Cherry switches.

At this point I have owned keyboards with brown, blue, black, and red switches. While none of them feel like rubber domes, I would compare the short build-up and quick drop-off of brown switches to them. Not all rubber domes require that much more force than browns so I disagree about citing its lower actuation force. Ultimately my point was that I do not find it accurate to say that browns and blues are both tactile, with the main difference being that blues click and require slightly more actuation force. Their tactile properties are very different.


----------



## juano

I find it weird that 'experienced' mech keyboards guys are trying to find the closest to rubber domes, I thought we were trying to get away from rubber domes. I myself being a mech board newb wouldn't mind something a little closer to a rubber dome than my reds, but I'm getting used to them.

I actually don't want 'closer to rubber dome' for the sake of familiarity but rather because I find reds not too light to depress overall, but too light initially so a little more initial force required would be good for me. My biggest problem (which I know is just due to bad typing form, so no need to chastise me) is that it's so easy to activate a key near the target as well as one you meant to hit, not from a complete miss with the finger but more from a slight miss like sloppy aim or fat fingeredness whatever you want to call it. So I just want keys that are a little less likely to be activated by a strong breeze initially while still being light overall and I think browns would do that for me.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I'm not sure how "experienced" I am, considering I've only been using mechanical keyboards for seven months but I have had a chance to sample the switches quite a bit. I don't know if you were referring to me, but I don't believe I ever indicated wanting anything like a rubber dome. I'm actually very happy to get away from rubber domes. After several years of searching for a keyboard I would actually like and always coming up short, I do not miss them one bit.

Originally, I found black switches to be a great departure from rubber domes, having instantly fallen in love with their feel. Earlier this week I got a keyboard with reds, which are now my new favorite. Good luck finding your favorite switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

I know this thread probably gets this question every page, and I apologize in advance, but could anyone suggest a good mechanical keyboard for <$200?

I live in the UK and I don't know where I can try out any mechanical keyboards as we don't really have any enthusiast PC stores so 'try before you buy' isn't really an option, the only mechanical keyboard I've really tried out so far is the Steelseries 6GV2 which was great, but I can't find the switch type so I'm not sure what other keyboards there are out there that might be better.

I see lots of people raving about the Filco keyboards, are they particularly amazing?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know this thread probably gets this question every page, and I apologize in advance, but could anyone suggest a good mechanical keyboard for <$200?
> 
> I live in the UK and I don't know where I can try out any mechanical keyboards as we don't really have any enthusiast PC stores so 'try before you buy' isn't really an option, the only mechanical keyboard I've really tried out so far is the Steelseries 6GV2 which was great, but I can't find the switch type so I'm not sure what other keyboards there are out there that might be better.
> 
> I see lots of people raving about the Filco keyboards, are they particularly amazing?
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


First thing is first, have a read through the mechanical keyboard guide, it should give you a great starting knowledge. http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

The Steelseries 6GV2 uses black switches, personally I use it as my main board on my rig as I do more gaming than typing on it. However I am getting a new board with red switches in it (which I have tried a few times at my friends house) which I am planning to be my main board. I also have brown and blue switches to compare to and if you enjoyed the black switches you should find the reds as good all rounders.


----------



## kikkO

Cooler Master Storm Trigger

Wish there's a mechanical keyboard with the bottom row of keys (ctrl, win key, alt, space bar, etc) rounded instead edgy squares.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> First thing is first, have a read through the mechanical keyboard guide, it should give you a great starting knowledge. http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
> 
> The Steelseries 6GV2 uses black switches, personally I use it as my main board on my rig as I do more gaming than typing on it. However I am getting a new board with red switches in it (which I have tried a few times at my friends house) which I am planning to be my main board. I also have brown and blue switches to compare to and if you enjoyed the black switches you should find the reds as good all rounders.


I read through the guide but it didn't really help me narrow down to a specific keyboard, although blues, blacks and reds all sound good, although they also sound like they are the most popular.


----------



## Malcolm

Add me please, got a CM Storm Quickfire Pro with browns.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I read through the guide but it didn't really help me narrow down to a specific keyboard, although blues, blacks and reds all sound good, although they also sound like they are the most popular.


I'd say browns are the most popular, so if being too mainstream was your worry then you're golden with any of your above choices.


----------



## MacG32

I would like to get in on the Mechanical Keyboard action with my Deck Legend - Ice (linear) with Cherry MX1A-11NW Blacks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh right, from all the adverts for mechanical keyboards I've seen Red's seemed the most popular, I guess it might be because they are gaming orientated ones and Red's favour gaming.


----------



## lastmemory

I am really looking forward to buy a mech keyboard. I am currently using a Saitek Cyborg ( about 2 years old ) , which I love and works wonderfully. Two of my friends have a blackwidow , I guess I fell in love with it ( not too "expensive" either ) . I'm looking at mech keyboards right now and damn , there's nothing that comes close to the Blackwidow in terms of design ( man that Blackwidow looks awesome in my opinion) and in terms of lighting ( again , my opinion ). That Blackwidow lighting is excellent , you can clearly see in the dark and that is a must for me. From what I have seen , either some of them don't even have lighting or either they look poorly illuminated. Why can't they just take a popular "gamer models" and make it mechanical ? I'm not a fan at all of those old looking keyboard and I believe many people are on the same boat as me. Anyways , I respect everyone and your keyboards , I'm just saying my opinion on mechanical keyboards in general !


----------



## ASO7

Mine, *Filco MJ2 ISO with Mx Brown*







































































[


----------



## davek

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262292/help-with-what-keyboard-i-have

Sign me up.

That's a das II (with cherry blues, as I think they all have), a model M, and a no name futaba switch board.

I think I have a whole bunch in the house I used to live in, when I left I still had no idea what they where worth. Random PC boards and probably some of those apple ones with the alps. I mean to get them back at some point.

in the further future, i'd like to build me one o' them phantom kits, when I get monies and decide on a switch..... and then get a whoooole bunch more monies for sexy spherical key caps.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Picked up this IBM model PC/AT this morning from wcass over at GH. He modded the hell out of it and did a fantastic job to boot! I have a feeling all my cherry keyboards are going to be severely neglected for the foreseeable future.


----------



## waar

glad to see you finally got one!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> glad to see you finally got one!


I know...I've been looking for forever. Funny thing is. This model PC/AT was actually the first one I had ever typed on as wcass introduced me to buckling springs via this exact keyboard.


----------



## waar

what mods did he do to it?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> what mods did he do to it?


A ton.

-Normal sized enter and backspace
-Split the double high plus key on the tenkey and added an enter key to it
-added the alt keys next to the space bar while cutting down the length of the space bar
-converted it to usb via a teensy controller
-used soarer's converter code with the teensy to remap the function keys to dedicated media keys, move the esc key to the left of the keyboard, move the ctrl key to a more modern position, change the ctrl key to a function key, add function layers to the number row so Fn + 1 is now F1, etc.

His mod thread is here.


----------



## lightsout

Wow that is a ton of stuff.


----------



## Marin

Since my HHKB is nearing the two year mark what should I do with it?


----------



## csm725

Give it to me.
How does it feel compared to when you got it?


----------



## Marin

The same.


----------



## faMine

buy her some zinc keycaps


----------



## SinX7

I'll join!

Corsair K90.


----------



## bjgrenke

Hey guys, didn't want to start a whole thread for this, but I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard. I'm mostly looking at the Ducky Shine currently. I'm willing to spend around $150 but I'll go up if I have to. Another issue I'm facing is switches. I'm not sure what's best for me. I tried out my friend's Razer Blackwidow Ultimate which uses MX Blues I believe, and I loved the tactile click of the keys, but they felt kind of light to press especially while typing. I'll be using the keyboard for pretty much equal amounts of typing and gaming. Blacks don't sound very good since they are linear, same case with reds. The other 3 are Blues, Browns, and Clears. The blues like I said feel a little light. The browns are even lighter so I don't know about that, but what intrigues me is the fact they're considered a good balance between typing and gaming switches. Clears is what I'd really like to get my hands on, but I can't seem to find the Ducky Shine or any keyboards for that matter with MX Clear switches. Any suggestions?

-BTW backlights are preferred.
-Noise isn't a very important factor, but it'd be nice to be on the quiet side.


----------



## Dyphen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Hey guys, didn't want to start a whole thread for this, but I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard. I'm mostly looking at the Ducky Shine currently. I'm willing to spend around $150 but I'll go up if I have to. Another issue I'm facing is switches. I'm not sure what's best for me. I tried out my friend's Razer Blackwidow Ultimate which uses MX Blues I believe, and I loved the tactile click of the keys, but they felt kind of light to press especially while typing. I'll be using the keyboard for pretty much equal amounts of typing and gaming. Blacks don't sound very good since they are linear, same case with reds. The other 3 are Blues, Browns, and Clears. The blues like I said feel a little light. The browns are even lighter so I don't know about that, but what intrigues me is the fact they're considered a good balance between typing and gaming switches. Clears is what I'd really like to get my hands on, but I can't seem to find the Ducky Shine or any keyboards for that matter with MX Clear switches. Any suggestions?
> -BTW backlights are preferred.
> -Noise isn't a very important factor, but it'd be nice to be on the quiet side.


you should go for Steelseries 6gv2 with MX black, will be perfect for you









i bought recently the Corsair K90 but it's not what i expected, before i was on the Blackwidow Ultimate
i play a lot to Starcraft 2 and the MX red are too fast to play correctly

now i'm looking for the QPAD MK-80
if anyone tested it , would like know his opinion about it
thanks


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyphen*
> 
> you should go for Steelseries 6gv2 with MX black, will be perfect for you


Linear switch and no backlight







I'm still leaning towards the Ducky Shine w/ Blue LEDs and MX Browns.


----------



## Dyphen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Linear switch and no backlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still leaning towards the Ducky Shine w/ Blue LEDs and MX Browns.


Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition only available on razer store

mx brown blue leds


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Picked up this IBM model PC/AT this morning from wcass over at GH. He modded the hell out of it and did a fantastic job to boot! I have a feeling all my cherry keyboards are going to be severely neglected for the foreseeable future.


Neat, and quite a list of mods.

But I'm somewhat lost by his mod thread, did he totally add the media keys? They didn't come with that at all, did they?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyphen*
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition only available on razer store
> mx brown blue leds


Also the CM Storm Trigger, which has red LEDs though with MX Browns.


----------



## TheJesus

If anyone was interested. Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard RK-9000BR with Cherry MX Brown Switch on Newegg (normally $109.99) will be $79.99 as a shell shocker from 6PM-12AM today.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201042


----------



## Jayrock




----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> Neat, and quite a list of mods.
> But I'm somewhat lost by his mod thread, did he totally add the media keys? They didn't come with that at all, did they?


Yes, he added the media keys. The keyboard does not come stock with media keys whatsoever.


----------



## gab195

Should be able to join the club soon! My Quickfire Rapid with MX Blues should be here tomorrow!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyphen*
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition only available on razer store
> mx brown blue leds


Razer store won't ship to Canada







Not very fond of Razer anyhow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Also the CM Storm Trigger, which has red LEDs though with MX Browns.


Not bad aside the red LEDs.

I think I'll go with the Ducky. Thanks guys


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> A ton.
> -Normal sized enter and backspace
> -Split the double high plus key on the tenkey and added an enter key to it
> -added the alt keys next to the space bar while cutting down the length of the space bar
> -converted it to usb via a teensy controller
> -used soarer's converter code with the teensy to remap the function keys to dedicated media keys, move the esc key to the left of the keyboard, move the ctrl key to a more modern position, change the ctrl key to a function key, add function layers to the number row so Fn + 1 is now F1, etc.
> His mod thread is here.


Did he replace the springs as well? He did a great job with that thing.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Just to let everyone know here, one of the most anticipated Group Buys has started at GeekHack forums.

The "Red Alert" doubleshot set:

Red on white caps. With add-ons such as White on Red modifiers, Red on Grey Modifiers, WinKeyless and ISO kits.
Get in now or regret it later!

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31887-Red-Alert-Round-2-Order-Thread-Taking-Orders


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Did he replace the springs as well? He did a great job with that thing.


I don't believe so. Though he did add the 2 keys on either side of the spacebar which required acquiring 2 springs and hammers.

Yeah, he did an amazing job. He has a shortened F 122 key IBM where he cut off the tenkey, which looks awesome as well. He's using the funds from the sale of this AT to develop an IBM XT mod which he hopes to make available to people.


----------



## faMine

Red Alerts


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Red Alerts


Word...I ordered one of every set besides iso and tenkey add-on.


----------



## waar

great set ruined by going doubleshot =/


----------



## ripster

Somebody PM me a username and password so I can order!

hah, I keeeeed. Sort of.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Somebody PM me a username and password so I can order!
> hah, I keeeeed. Sort of.


I could make a user named "rapster" for you







. Change the avatar to a pic of eminem or something and nobody will get suspicious.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

I placed my order for the Red Alert set with the red modifiers. I've been wanting a red alert set so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ripster

That's OK.

No longer need.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> great set ruined by going doubleshot =/


SP legend too as i don't think rag's got permission for the original legend

debating gettin these doubleshots or imsto's thick PBT


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> SP legend too as i don't think rag's got permission for the original legend
> debating gettin these doubleshots or imsto's thick PBT


original legends were SP legends (wyse)

only customs were red number row and modifiers.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> SP legend too as i don't think rag's got permission for the original legend
> debating gettin these doubleshots or imsto's thick PBT


Rag spoke to the person who ran that GB, and said we were free to do whatever we wanted. Turned out it wasn't an exclusive run, but he fell out with GH at the time and didn't offer it to the community.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31871-quot-Red-Alert-quot-Group-Buy-Contents&p=603296&viewfull=1#post603296
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> great set ruined by going doubleshot =/


Rag along with many others wanted the white on red mods, so it remained a DS set.
Blue Alert will be PBT.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Rag spoke to the person who ran that GB, and said we were free to do whatever we wanted. Turned out it wasn't an exclusive run, but he fell out with GH at the time and didn't offer it to the community.
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31871-quot-Red-Alert-quot-Group-Buy-Contents&p=603296&viewfull=1#post603296
> Rag along with many others wanted the white on red mods, so it remained a DS set.
> Blue Alert will be PBT.


meh "blue alert"...

red was where it was at. =/

anyway, got this today:









ek edition 45g 87u.

finally going to give my hhkb a break. been using it for 2-3 months non stop. spacebar is shiny


----------



## nvidiamd

Add me to the keyboard club too please









That below is the Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent (Brown switches)


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> meh "blue alert"...
> red was where it was at. =/
> anyway, got this today:
> 
> ek edition 45g 87u.
> finally going to give my hhkb a break. been using it for 2-3 months non stop. spacebar is shiny


Any reason why u went uniform instead of variable, even though you already had the HHKB?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiamd*
> 
> Add me to the keyboard club too please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That below is the Das Keyboard Ultimate Silent (Brown switches)


Awesome! I just picked one up too








Love it! Much better than the Black Widow Ultimate I was using.


Add me to the list!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Any reason why u went uniform instead of variable, even though you already had the HHKB?


Might be placebo but I think realforce tropes feel smoother than hhkb topres.

And im already getting a 10th anniversary edition in variable switches.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> great set ruined by going doubleshot =/


The originals were DS. How is it ruined?


----------



## waar

Because we had a chance to do topre red alert. Which is 100% better.


----------



## magna224

waar, you should get rid of that sale ad in your sig. =P


----------



## faMine

I need to get me some Topre. They look so hawt.

I went dedicated Linux on my desktop for folding so now I use my laptop a lot for work related things.. I drag my TKL around with me so I can type on it. People in study rooms get very angry.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just got my first ever mechanical keyboard today!

the CM storm trigger.

It's great, I love it!
gonna take a little getting used to, as my old board had slightly wider keys.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Because we had a chance to do topre red alert. Which is 100% better.


The Torpe Red Alert GB is still doing an interest check.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?28054-Interest-Check-Topre-quot-Red-Alert-quot-Keycaps-Red-Print-on-White-Caps

But I understand having a higher quality cap for Cherry MX boards.


----------



## waar

Yeah I hope atleast that happens. I've been lusting over it since I saw it last year


----------



## SinX7

Had to get use to the low force input. Went from a G15 v1 to Corsair K90 is a pretty big jump lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Had to get use to the low force input. Went from a G15 v1 to Corsair K90 is a pretty big jump lol


yeah, G15 to briowns is a little different too. Only issue I'm having so far with this board aside from thin keys is that the spacebar is a bit "mushy" compared to all the other keys...

seemed to have fixed it a little bit. I just pulled it off and reseated it onto the switch/stabilizers.. huh, pretty easy fix haha. not nearly as bad now


----------



## azianai

cause we all hate our bank accounts, ragnarock has also started Portal Round 2 and Biohazard key gb.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31946-Portal-Round-2-and-Biohazard-Group-Buy-Taking-Orders
enjoy raping your bank account like I do.


----------



## simonfredette

Im looking at buying a K60, those who have one or have tried one what did you think , response time noise depth of contact etc . Is the armrest comfortable or just an extra fancy add-on, I use a M60 mouse , seems like it would be a nice match


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> cause we all hate our bank accounts, ragnarock has also started Portal Round 2 and Biohazard key gb.
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31946-Portal-Round-2-and-Biohazard-Group-Buy-Taking-Orders
> enjoy raping your bank account like I do.


I'm just going to setup my bank account to direct deposit $80 in Rag's every month. Makes it more convenient


----------



## waar

My gb closes today too!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I need to get me some Topre. They look so hawt.
> I went dedicated Linux on my desktop for folding so now I use my laptop a lot for work related things.. I drag my TKL around with me so I can type on it. People in study rooms get very angry.


Bro, they jelly.


----------



## hakonft

Das Keyboard <3 Was cleaning it a while ago, best keyboard I have ever tried, Cherry Brown keys (Ultimate Silent version)


----------



## simonfredette

Dik move lol , my wife cant stand it if she hears keystrokes , so I use the noisiest keys I can find .. gotta love her


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakonft*
> 
> Das Keyboard <3 Was cleaning it a while ago, best keyboard I have ever tried, Cherry Brown keys (Ultimate Silent version)


Very jealous of your enter key... I have the traditional enter key on my Das. Have had my Das for a little over a year now, I think. Can't get used to another MK.


----------



## hakonft

As I live in Europe I had to get that enter key, or I would never be able to use it... So it was quite a process to get it, I had to get it imported to Norway from a German importer that imported it from the US, and that with Norwegian customs rules... not cheap, but still worth it!


----------



## head-fi-nut

I have a ibm model M here
I'll get a pic later


----------



## iARDAs

Could someone gladly help me choose a backlit and silent mechanical keyboard?

I would like to spend aroun 100$ give or take.

Edit : What about this one?

http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.235197900/categoryId.35156900


----------



## bubs

if backlit is really important to you the only ones i know of are the ducky shine and that razer


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah backlit is important for me.

I am focusing on the razer one i just showed you. I will decide if i will buy them or not by the end of the next week.


----------



## simonfredette

there is a whole thread about razor sucks though , ive never had one so I cant say from experience but maybe its worth taking a look at to see what kind of issues if any that people haad with the razor mech boards .. I just looked and couldnt find exactly the one I was talking about .. either way im sure you can find forums reviewing it .


----------



## simonfredette

otherwise ( sorry for back to back posts ) theres the corsair K90 that is also backlit !


----------



## Boyboyd

When my blackwidow broke razed told me they couldn't help me. Amazon sent a replacement the same day.

I actually liked that keyboard, but it broke.


----------



## iARDAs

I already ordered an if 3570k and Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard along with a R.A.T. 5 mouse, mousepad in USA. I will pick them up in my trip there in 2 weeks. I just cant be sure if i will have the space for the keyboard. Sux.

I will also look into Ducky Shine keyboards. but i might just stick with my G110 after all.


----------



## waar

wonderful week!


















the haul includes:

mbc RGB-Y + Esc
Mint Dolch keycaps
356mini
Realforce 10th Anniversary Edition 87u (Variable Weight)
Realforce EK Edition 87ub (45g)
Red CC Topre Skull


----------



## w-moffatt

hey guys and girls, loving the thread! Just wanted to add my little toy, the razer blackwidow ultimate...contemplated the k90 but got this for $120 and its flippin awesome! And the fact it lights up blue ties in with my blue led's in my rig


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> wonderful week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the haul includes:
> mbc RGB-Y + Esc
> Mint Dolch keycaps
> 356mini
> Realforce 10th Anniversary Edition 87u (Variable Weight)
> Realforce EK Edition 87ub (45g)
> Red CC Topre Skull


Where the f did you get mint Dolch caps at and how much did they set you back?


----------



## lightsout

Damn Demik dropped some serious cash for those pics.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Where the f did you get mint Dolch caps at and how much did they set you back?


it was part of a trade + cash for one of my boards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn Demik dropped some serious cash for those pics.


you'd think! it was actually very inexpensive.


----------



## simonfredette

Well I tried to get you on the K90 , the razor looks like a really nice keyboard , glad your enjoying it .


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Well I tried to get you on the K90 , the razor looks like a really nice keyboard , glad your enjoying it .


Corsair is overpriced and Razor can't place the F1 key correctly.


----------



## simonfredette

well looks like no ones perfect ! we all have to compromise somewhere


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Corsair is overpriced and Razor can't place the F1 key correctly.


Omg...I just noticed how far right the F1 key is on the Black Widow. Why would Razer do that?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Corsair is overpriced and Razor can't place the F1 key correctly.


You don't even have a mechanical keyboard


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Omg...I just noticed how far right the F1 key is on the Black Widow. Why would Razer do that?


because they are razer lol


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You don't even have a mechanical keyboard


Black widow is mechanical .. I think it just isnt cherry mechanism


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Omg...I just noticed how far right the F1 key is on the Black Widow. Why would Razer do that?


Ask the dumbass who designed the keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You don't even have a mechanical keyboard


Excuse me?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> because they are razer lol


I wonder what crazy marketing FUD they substantiate that asinine F1 placement with.

Only one kb kikkO...you need to catch up man.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I wonder what crazy marketing FUD they substantiate that asinine F1 placement with.
> Only one kb kikkO...you need to catch up man.


I have many other keyboards, just not mechanical.

I'm not all that into keyboards tbh. I got a mech kb because I find myself pressing more than 4 keys at the same time in BF3. With my old Logitech Elite kb oftentimes when I press more than 3 keys at a time my character would freeze and not move until I released all the keys. I needed the 6-key rollover function. That's the only reason I got a mech kb.

I used my Logitech Elite for over 8 years. You can see my ESDF keys have been rubbed off after all those years. All keys are still fully functional. I don't believe that marketing crap about 50 million key presses.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I have many other keyboards, just not mechanical.
> I'm not all that into keyboards tbh. I got a mech kb because I find myself pressing more than 4 keys at the same time in BF3. With my old Logitech Elite kb oftentimes when I press more than 3 keys at a time my character would freeze and not move until I released all the keys. I needed the 6-key rollover function. That's the only reason I got a mech kb.
> I used my Logitech Elite for over 8 years. You can see my ESDF keys have been rubbed off after all those years. All keys are still fully functional. I don't believe that marketing crap about 50 million key presses.


you use ESDF and not WASD, first time I ever hear that , makes sense but then do you use like A and Z instead of shift and ctrl or something


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I needed the 6-key rollover function. That's the only reason I got a mech kb.


You get full n-key-rollover on most of the keyboards that have PS/2 Connections.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I don't believe that marketing crap about 50 million key presses.


I can't believe the marketing crap about backlit keys, macro keys, LCD's on the keyboard, and other inane pointless features that don't affect the keys you press 99.99999999999% the time you use a keyboard.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*










I like this kid


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> You get full n-key-rollover on most of the keyboards that have PS/2 Connections.
> I can't believe the marketing crap about backlit keys, macro keys, LCD's on the keyboard, and other inane pointless features that don't affect the keys you press 99.99999999999% the time you use a keyboard.


yeah but see I have backlit keys because the blue matches my rig , macro keys because I find it useful playing diablo LCD because you can program it to show GPU data or folding data and I like the feel and sound of mechanical key , cherry reds at least .. Its not obnoxiously priced so its a small price to pay for a couple extra perks !


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> -snip-


----------



## waar




----------



## pjBSOD

I love you guys. Nice keycaps, by the way!


----------



## faMine

I love those modifiers.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Where the f did you get mint Dolch caps at and how much did they set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> it was part of a trade + cash for one of my boards
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn Demik dropped some serious cash for those pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'd think! it was actually very inexpensive.
Click to expand...

Looks like almost a G worth of keyboard stuff there. Two RF's, custom board, dolch caps. Nice stuff there.


----------



## faMine

I really want another board.

What shall I get next?









I gotz my TKL Leo...


----------



## waar

finished!


----------



## simonfredette

id die without a numpad though , old style I guess , I still use the calculator on windows ... daily


----------



## TheJesus

Not sure what the complaints about the F1 key are about... I don't think I press F1 unless I'm in some game that uses weird menu controls...

I'll stick to my Razer I guess.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you use ESDF and not WASD, first time I ever hear that , makes sense but then do you use like A and Z instead of shift and ctrl or something


A lot of people I know use ESDF, it's the natural typing position. I never understood why gamers shifted to use WASD. I use A but not Z or Shift, Z and Shift is in a awkward position.

For BF3 I would use A to duck, and CAPS LOCK to Sprint/Hold Breath, G to go prone, W to change rate of fire, Q to turn flashlight on/off and V to change seat in vehicle. I have access to more keys than WASD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> You get full n-key-rollover on most of the keyboards that have PS/2 Connections.


No you don't. It's not as simple as adding a PS/2 converter to USB. At least not for my Storm Trigger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I can't believe the marketing crap about backlit keys, macro keys, LCD's on the keyboard, and other inane pointless features that don't affect the keys you press 99.99999999999% the time you use a keyboard.


You missed the point. Go back and quote the my entire post. 50 million key strokes is a representation of reliability. I had my Logitech Elite for 8+ years and it's still fully functional. Because of that experience I doubt mechanical keys can really outlast rubber dome keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Not sure what the complaints about the F1 key are about... I don't think I press F1 unless I'm in some game that uses weird menu controls...
> I'll stick to my Razer I guess.


It's out of place. It should be above the number 2 key.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> It's out of place. It should be above the number 2 key.


Meh, I don't ever use it and would have never noticed if it wasn't brought up. The Esc and F12 keys are lined up and that's about the extent of what I care about aesthetically. Actually, I like that its not lined up with the 2, it pushes all the F keys closer together so I can cycle through them quickly to find what I need without looking. But, the most applicable rule to this thread: To each their own.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> It's out of place. It should be above the number 2 key.


Depends how you look at it.

For an ASWD gamer, anything left of key "3" is more or less worthless as its not convenient to press, while circle strafing for example. Therefore, F1 being above "3" instead of "2" makes it much more convenient for me (been using my friend's BWE for some time, before I buy my own).


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Depends how you look at it.
> For an ASWD gamer, anything left of key "3" is more or less worthless as its not convenient to press, while circle strafing for example. Therefore, F1 being above "3" instead of "2" makes it much more convenient for me (been using my friend's BWE for some time, before I buy my own).


The problem with F1 being so far right is that then it makes the other F keys so far to the right that reaching them becomes a stretch. Razer said they changed the F keys placement for ergonomics. Seems to me they only measured the ergonomics of the F1 key. (aka FUD)


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> The problem with F1 being so far right is that then it makes the other F keys so far to the right that reaching them becomes a stretch. Razer said they changed the F keys placement for ergonomics. Seems to me they only measured the ergonomics of the F1 key. (aka FUD)


Not really, the whole F1-F12 array ends at its usual spot, above the backspace key. The keys are simply more compact than the other keyboards I used before. F4 for example is not too far to the right compared to "normal" keyboards.

Anyway, it's a matter of opinion. I like the change.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> No you don't. It's not as simple as adding a PS/2 converter to USB. At least not for my Storm Trigger.


That's because it's native USB. Most PS/2 native keyboards have full n-key rollover.
Quote:


> You missed the point. Go back and quote the my entire post. 50 million key strokes is a representation of reliability. I had my Logitech Elite for 8+ years and it's still fully functional. Because of that experience I doubt mechanical keys can really outlast rubber dome keys.


Have you ever taken apart a rubber dome keyboard. The rubber domes are soft silicony/rubber material that wear down over time. The tactile feedback changes all the time and the feeling, already mushy to begin with, becomes even more so. The 50 million keystrokes is marketing but mechanical keyboards do last longer in their original state with consistent, reliable feedback for basically forever.

Some people prefer rubber domes, but I feel that preference is similar to the preference for QWERTY layout keyboards: a preference based on habit and familiarity and not an opinion based upon a well-reasoned, objective analysis.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Not really, the whole F1-F12 array ends at its usual spot, above the backspace key. The keys are simply more compact than the other keyboards I used before. F4 for example is not too far to the right compared to "normal" keyboards.
> Anyway, *it's a matter of opinion. I like the change*.


Indeed


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Have you ever taken apart a rubber dome keyboard. The rubber domes are soft silicony/rubber material that wear down over time. The tactile feedback changes all the time and the feeling, already mushy to begin with, becomes even more so. The 50 million keystrokes is marketing but mechanical keyboards do last longer in their original state with consistent, reliable feedback for basically forever.
> Some people prefer rubber domes, but I feel that preference is similar to the preference for QWERTY layout keyboards: a preference based on habit and familiarity and not an opinion based upon a well-reasoned, objective analysis.


I think you missed the part where I said I used my Logitech Elite for 8+ years and it's still FULLY functional, meaning all keys (at least the ones I use for gaming) are fully responsive. I have never had a problem in game where a key was mushy or wouldn't respond. When it came down to it I never had to blame my keyboard, it is reliable till this day.

Experience > Theory any day.

The claim of 50 million keystrokes, consistency, reliable feedback? Time will tell.

I believe anything that is made of quality will last the lifetime. Only reason they don't last, Planned Obsolescence.


----------



## simonfredette

or shotty maintenance , never cleaned and stuff , spilled drinks


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Here's my latest creation. It's a new CM Storm QFR with Cherry Red switches and a white/green keyset from WASD. My wife picked the colors since she's going to be the one using it most of the time. I'll post up pics of my other boards at some point.

Thanks


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*
> 
> Here's my latest creation. It's a new CM Storm QFR with Cherry Red switches and a white/green keyset from WASD. My wife picked the colors since she's going to be the one using it most of the time. I'll post up pics of my other boards at some point.
> Thanks


thats nice , kinda green goblinish I cant say id put much money into a keyboard , ill use a mechanical one because of quality and I like the field but its not where ill put my money on my rig ( too poor to really get to buy EVERYTHING id want so I have to pick and choose) some people have some pretty sweet keyboards on here.. If anyone wants to sell a used custom or just mechanical keyboard PM me I might be interested in one


----------



## waar

Looks like tsangan's cream cheese and green key set.


----------



## Paradigm84

Which of these would you guys recommend? I'm having trouble choosing between them.


Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth
Ducky Shine White LED with MX Red or Black (if I can it)
Corsair K90

If anyone has any experience with any of these and could shed some light on the best choice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## samwiches

Is there a list of keyboards by type? I like the Corsair K60 (blacks, right?) but I'm not looking to spend almost a hundred dollars.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which of these would you guys recommend? I'm having trouble choosing between them.
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth
> Ducky Shine White LED with MX Red or Black (if I can it)
> Corsair K90
> If anyone has any experience with any of these and could shed some light on the best choice I'd appreciate it.


I havnt tries it yet but I use the Corsair M60 and on NCIX ( see link ) theres is a you tube video by linus tech tips with a general overview , if you havnt seen it it might give you an idea of the pros and cons of at least the K90

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=64131&vpn=CH-9000003-NA&manufacture=Corsair


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Is there a list of keyboards by type? I like the Corsair K60 (blacks, right?) but I'm not looking to spend almost a hundred dollars.


Thats a list in order of price of mechanical keyboards , obviously its only one online store so im sure there are models they dont sell but it should give you an idea of what you can get for the price your looking for .
http://ncix.com/products/?minorcatid=101&subminorcatid=1065&po=0&ps=2


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which of these would you guys recommend? I'm having trouble choosing between them.
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth
> Ducky Shine White LED with MX Red or Black (if I can it)
> Corsair K90
> If anyone has any experience with any of these and could shed some light on the best choice I'd appreciate it.


Ducky. Don't bother with the other two.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Ducky. Don't bother with the other two.


Indeed, the Ducky surpasses both of those in quality.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Thanks for the help.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i needs a ducky shine..


----------



## Paradigm84

Make me a mod/ give me god-like powers and I'll get you one.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I submitted my order on GH for the portal and biohazard group buy









I am getting a set of portal, 2 esc biohazard keys, plus four biohazard modifiers.


----------



## IloveKuchen

Cherry MX blacks


----------



## mcpetrolhead

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32000-Ducky-Dragon-2012-DK-9087-Limited-edition-Pre-order-Be-quick!

The programability of the keys is amazing.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32000-Ducky-Dragon-2012-DK-9087-Limited-edition-Pre-order-Be-quick!
> 
> The programability of the keys is amazing.


thats sick , does it come with the programs to do it or do you need to write them ?


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> thats sick , does it come with the programs to do it or do you need to write them ?


Yes you need a program but to program the firmware and that's it. Program doesn't need to be run in the background.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just got my imsto dyesub keycaps. The spacebar is a little warped so I'm going to flatten it out with a hairdryer.


----------



## Jcyle

Out goes my Corsair K90, here comes the Das!










It feels soo much better to type on than the K90


----------



## pjBSOD

You're going to love it!

I need to clean mine real bad.. took off my WASD earlier and there was nothing but crumbs and hair


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Just got my imsto dyesub keycaps. The spacebar is a little warped so I'm going to flatten it out with a hairdryer.


Excuse me please if this is just foolish. But might you have the spacebar on upside down? The lines on it are not really matching up with the lines of the keys around it.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Finally remembered to post this. My (somewhat new) CM Storm Quickfire Rapid w/reds. Now if only I could finally get my new keycap set. These group buys just take forever.




Also, I sold the following so they can be removed:
Ducky Shining MX Brown
RealForce Topre 55g


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32000-Ducky-Dragon-2012-DK-9087-Limited-edition-Pre-order-Be-quick!
> 
> The programability of the keys is amazing.










I was thinking of the Ducky Shine but this is amazing. Will it be easy to get one when it's released? Or is it a good idea to do that preorder thing? I can wait, just don't want to be struggling to track one down.


----------



## baconbitz44

rockin' the Leopold with cherry blues and wasd keycaps!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Will it be easy to get one when it's released?


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## lightsout

Finally watched that youtube video of the ducky that thing is sweet!


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Out goes my Corsair K90, here comes the Das!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels soo much better to type on than the K90


you gonna sell your K90 , I was looking into a ducky shrine but if I can get a cheaper entry level corsair first and see how I like the mech keys , was it a brown


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you gonna sell your K90 , I was looking into a ducky shrine but if I can get a cheaper entry level corsair first and see how I like the mech keys , was it a brown


My friend is interested in trying a mech keyboard, so I'm just going to let him use it for a while. BTW the K90 is MX Red keys


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> My friend is interested in trying a mech keyboard, so I'm just going to let him use it for a while. BTW the K90 is MX Red keys


I had thought about the K90 but I think ill take peoples advice and use Browns for my first mechanical


----------



## waar

I must be the only one that things that ducky is dumb.

Then again I hate LEDs.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I must be the only one that things that ducky is dumb.
> Then again I hate LEDs.


its opinion , your not alone im sure , but the also make high quality keyboards , not just show


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I must be the only one that things that ducky is dumb.
> Then again I hate LEDs.


Don't count on Logitech for nice LED keyboards -_- They're barely visible in daylight.


----------



## baconbitz44

LEDs are way overrated in my opinion. Nothing says bad ass like a blank mechanical keyboard


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconbitz44*
> 
> LEDs are way overrated in my opinion. Nothing says bad ass like a blank mechanical keyboard


That would be falling off the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I must be the only one that things that ducky is dumb.
> Then again I hate LEDs.


I couldn't agree more. I've owned several LED back-lit keyboards and all of them had their wires cut or unplugged within a few days of using them. I like dressing up my boards with different keys and such, but I don't need dancing, tracing, and flashing lights trying to send me into an epileptic seizure while I'm typing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconbitz44*
> 
> LEDs are way overrated in my opinion. Nothing says bad ass like a blank mechanical keyboard


LED's seem kind of cool never had a backlit board. But I definitely agree with your statement. Too bad I can't touch type or I would definitely have a board with blanks.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have a 7G mx black and Das mx blue, which one should I try my hands on next ?


----------



## baconbitz44

haha yea I know what you mean. I wasn't very good at touch typing, but then I bought a blank keyboard and started playing Typing of the Dead. Greatest way to learn how to touch type because nothing is more satisfying than watching a zombies arm get blown off when you get a key right


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have a 7G mx black and Das mx blue, which one should I try my hands on next ?


Happy Hacking or a Realforce. You won't regret spending the bank.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Happy Hacking or a Realforce. You won't regret spending the bank.


I can't agree with that statement. While some may swear by Topre, not everyone likes them. I tried and didn't. It felt too much like a rubber dome to me.


----------



## baconbitz44

I absolutely love my Leopold with blues and would highly recommend it if you are looking for a basic keyboard with excellent build quality. The only thing that kind of sucks is the lack of features such as usb or macro keys.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> its opinion , your not alone im sure , but the also make high quality keyboards , not just show


Arguable.

I've seen some less than stellar ducky quality.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconbitz44*
> 
> I absolutely love my Leopold with blues and would highly recommend it if you are looking for a basic keyboard with excellent build quality. The only thing that kind of sucks is the lack of features such as usb or macro keys.


Yah thats kind of how it goes with Mechs. But we are seeing some with options now but they are mostly ugly imo. I'd like to see some simple looking ones like a filco/leo with a couple basic buttons like volume and sleep. I know autohotkey can do the same but I'm not good at using it.


----------



## theamdman

just got a Compaq MX1800 and love it... Doesn't look like razer is getting any of my money.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah thats kind of how it goes with Mechs. But we are seeing some with options now but they are mostly ugly imo. I'd like to see some simple looking ones like a filco/leo with a couple basic buttons like volume and sleep. I know autohotkey can do the same but I'm not good at using it.


Get a griffin powermate! Things are awesome.


----------



## Crunkles

Yeah I love my HHKB! Been using my KBC Poker w/ reds and its definitely nice to use. I like to switch back and forth, I just really need to set my desk up properly to utilize them better.

Thinkin of movin my computer to the living room instead of my spare room so I can watch TV while I game


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah thats kind of how it goes with Mechs. But we are seeing some with options now but they are mostly ugly imo. I'd like to see some simple looking ones like a filco/leo with a couple basic buttons like volume and sleep. I know autohotkey can do the same but I'm not good at using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a griffin powermate! Things are awesome.
Click to expand...

Thanks I always forget about them. I'll start looking for a deal on one.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I love my HHKB! Been using my KBC Poker w/ reds and its definitely nice to use. I like to switch back and forth, I just really need to set my desk up properly to utilize them better.
> Thinkin of movin my computer to the living room instead of my spare room so I can watch TV while I game


Why not just put a tv in your computer room? If you have a spare room I'd keep the comp there. Comp is living room looks tacky. I could understand if you didn't have the space.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I love my HHKB! Been using my KBC Poker w/ reds and its definitely nice to use. I like to switch back and forth, I just really need to set my desk up properly to utilize them better.
> Thinkin of movin my computer to the living room instead of my spare room so I can watch TV while I game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just put a tv in your computer room? If you have a spare room I'd keep the comp there. Comp is living room looks tacky. I could understand if you didn't have the space.
Click to expand...

PC in the living room is a must. If not the wife would always be yelling at me to come out of the back room.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> PC in the living room is a must. If not the wife would always be yelling at me to come out of the back room.


You got that same problem?! Thought I was alone.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Why not just put a tv in your computer room? If you have a spare room I'd keep the comp there. Comp is living room looks tacky. I could understand if you didn't have the space.


I live alone in a 2 bedroom apartment and don't normally have people over. Being in the military I don't have most of my friends anywhere close by, and as a gamer I prefer staying in. Using gaming now to avoid my old partying habit haha. Also its hard to take the 55" TV off the wall and hook it up without help, especially with my shoulder still recovering from surgery last year.

So yea, easier to move the computer


----------



## lightsout

Hell yeah especially if you live alone no reason to hide your setup in the room.


----------



## waar

So get another tv  dedicated computer room > comp in living room IMO


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> So get another tv  dedicated computer room > comp in living room IMO


I agree, but can't setup router and cable box in the same room. I have a TV in my living room and bedroom, a third would be silly









I'm considering making it a guest room instead of a computer room, for when my mom or friends come to visit as I'm 18 hrs from my hometown.

But anyways, need to take the shelving portion of my desk off so I can move back my monitors for more keyboard room lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> So get another tv  dedicated computer room > comp in living room IMO


Depends on who you mostly have over to the house. If a lot of the times you have people that you're going to play PC games with, having the PC's all locked in a separate room makes no sense at all. If you just have parties, then you would want the PC locked in a safe somewhere







. If it's more just people who don't care about computers coming over, then it could go either way, depending on if it fits in the room or not.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Arguable.
> I've seen some less than stellar ducky quality.


not arguable; their bad lol


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> not arguable; their bad lol


really I was looking for one and people swore by them , like they were the greatest creation ever , ill do more digging before I buy anything.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> really I was looking for one and people swore by them , like they were the greatest creation ever , ill do more digging before I buy anything.


I think that has more to do with the OCN ties with Ducky. You would get a lot more mixed feelings at geekhack about them.


----------



## simonfredette

so what would you suggest , I think ill go for cherry browns , I do like something a little flashy but I wont sacrifice much performance for LED's or something either .


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> really I was looking for one and people swore by them , like they were the greatest creation ever , ill do more digging before I buy anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that has more to do with the OCN ties with Ducky. You would get a lot more mixed feelings at geekhack about them.
Click to expand...

I agree with this.


----------



## simonfredette

yeah , I also follow the ducky thread , the OCN branded version . I am a fan of LED's and all the fancy stuff as long as the quality is also there as well as performance .


----------



## ripster

If it Walks like a Ducky it Quacks Like A Ducky is what my momma taught me.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> If it Walks like a Ducky it Quacks Like A Ducky is what my momma taught me.


Lmao.


----------



## Jayrock

And this is how I will end up with a ducky 1087 xm greens to hack up to bits for $20. Keep talking them down for me.


----------



## bjgrenke

Got in for the Ducky Year of the Dragon order







Man now I'm just hoping they're blue LEDs


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Got in for the Ducky Year of the Dragon order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man now I'm just hoping they're blue LEDs


Yeah when I saw the video I got a little sketched out , I definitely want a blue led one , ill make sure I specify twice to make sure , red just wouldnt match my rig and mouse


----------



## iARDAs

Everyday I come close to purchasing a mechanical keyboard, and than i think of my wife and hopefully a future kid and stop buying it in the last second.

Even the stealth versions of mechanical keyboards seem to be louder than my Logitech G110


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Everyday I come close to purchasing a mechanical keyboard, and than i think of my wife and hopefully a future kid and stop buying it in the last second.
> 
> Even the stealth versions of mechanical keyboards seem to be louder than my Logitech G110


Eh...don't let noise stop you. I have a 7 month old daughter and my computer lab is located right next to her room. The noise doesn't bother her and the surprisingly it doesn't bother my wife either. She noticed the extra noise the first day of two but now it's an everyday thing and she doesn't mind. Buying your first mechanical board is like eating a Lay's potato chip, you can't have just one and suddenly you'll find yourself with more keyboards than systems.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*
> 
> Eh...don't let noise stop you. I have a 7 month old daughter and my computer lab is located right next to her room. The noise doesn't bother her and the surprisingly it doesn't bother my wife either. She noticed the extra noise the first day of two but now it's an everyday thing and she doesn't mind. Buying your first mechanical board is like eating a Lay's potato chip, you can't have just one and suddenly you'll find yourself with more keyboards than systems.


I guess.

Maybe i should just go with the Razer Ultimate Silent edition.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*
> 
> Eh...don't let noise stop you. I have a 7 month old daughter and my computer lab is located right next to her room. The noise doesn't bother her and the surprisingly it doesn't bother my wife either. She noticed the extra noise the first day of two but now it's an everyday thing and she doesn't mind. Buying your first mechanical board is like eating a Lay's potato chip, you can't have just one and suddenly you'll find yourself with more keyboards than systems.


I can eat just one Lay's chip because they're awful. They're so greasy it gives me horrendous heart burn. Now Baked Lay's are a different story


----------



## VesperSAINT

It's been awhile since I've posted in here but here's my new mechanical keyboard... The Rosewill rk-9000re with Cherry MX Reds.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted in here but here's my new mechanical keyboard... The Rosewill rk-9000re with Cherry MX Reds.


Are you happy with the Rosewill keyboard?

They seem to be cheap in newegg.

Though none has backlight


----------



## simonfredette

well I hope hes happy with it otherwise someones getting shot!!


----------



## losttsol

I never posted my keyboards here, so sign me up.

Bottom: Deck Legend ToXic w/ Cherry Blacks
Top: Dell AT101W w/ Black Alps

I bought the Dell from a guy on Craigslist for $15. It was brand new and in the original box. Never even typed on. It's still in mint condition, since I primarily use the Deck. The Dell is actually a faster typer though.
The Deck Legend is a great keyboard. Solid as a rock, but had to get used to it. The keys feel a bit stiff at first, but it's fantastic for gaming.


----------



## iARDAs

Hmm rosewill does seem temtping however i am thinking of taking advantage of a 20% sale on CoolerMaster's site and purchase the Rapid Fire for 79$ + tax + shipping and -20% off

No backlight is killing me though as both my laptop and G110 keyboard for my desktop is backlit.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm rosewill does seem temtping however i am thinking of taking advantage of a 20% sale on CoolerMaster's site and purchase the Rapid Fire for 79$ + tax + shipping and -20% off
> 
> No backlight is killing me though as both my laptop and G110 keyboard for my desktop is backlit.


Why is no backlighting killing you? As a pc gamer you should know how to touch type by now  no reason to look down at the lights.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are you happy with the Rosewill keyboard?
> 
> They seem to be cheap in newegg.
> 
> Though none has backlight


I've heard some horror stories with Rosewill boards that range from squeaky keys with stabilizers (remedied with some lube) to keys that don't register and "mushy" keys. However, I just received mine today and I'm happy to say (at least that I think) that it seems to have no problems. I used Aquakeytest to see that everything registers and all the keys seem to feel normal. I guess I'll know for sure after a few days of use. I really couldn't complain about the build quality from what I'm seeing and feeling and I'd say it's on par with the CM rapidfire with reds (had one but didn't keep it). I could definitely use some new keycaps in the future though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> well I hope hes happy with it otherwise someones getting shot!!


Lol! I was fiddling with my piece when the mailman came by with my new keyboard! Kinda ended up in the picture


----------



## iARDAs

Well I am changing my mind frequently which is bothering me. My last target seems to be the k90.

It is 109$ on amazon.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Why is no backlighting killing you? As a pc gamer you should know how to touch type by now  no reason to look down at the lights.


I agree with waar. When people make it seem like backlit keys are an essential in their choice of keyboards it kinda boggles my mind... I never look down at my hands when I'm typing/gaming so I guess its' not a priority for me but I can understand if people want backlit keys for the aesthetics. However if going for aesthetics, a nice new set of keycaps beats backlit keys any day


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I am changing my mind frequently which is bothering me. My last target seems to be the k90.
> 
> It is 109$ on amazon.


I can't remember if this board was fully mechanical... I remember reading about how some of the keys are rubber dome but maybe that's the k60.


----------



## waar

F keys, home cluster are rubber dome. If the k90 is the one with macros, those are also rubberdome


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Why is no backlighting killing you? As a pc gamer you should know how to touch type by now  no reason to look down at the lights.


I just cant do it. I just turned off the lights on my laptop, and i couldnt find the key A quickly. I am really used to backlighting that i cant go back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I agree with waar. When people make it seem like backlit keys are an essential in their choice of keyboards it kinda boggles my mind... I never look down at my hands when I'm typing/gaming so I guess its' not a priority for me but I can understand if people want backlit keys for the aesthetics. However if going for aesthetics, a nice new set of keycaps beats backlit keys any day


Actually esthetics is also a part but honestly for me backlighting is a must.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I can't remember if this board was fully mechanical... I remember reading about how some of the keys are rubber dome but maybe that's the k60.


It is not fully mechanical i know but i dont mind if the F keys or ESC key or the macro keys are not mechanical as i wont use them much

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> F keys, home cluster are rubber dome. If the k90 is the one with macros, those are also rubberdome


True that

Also guys lets say that i will go without backlightning, is the RED mx switches the quietest keys out there? Thinking of grabbing a CM Rapid Fire with Red Switches which is 10 bucks more expensive than the black or brown version.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys lets say that i will go without backlightning, is the RED mx switches the quietest keys out there? Thinking of grabbing a CM Rapid Fire with Red Switches which is 10 bucks more expensive than the black or brown version.


I haven't found my red switches to be loud at all. They are quieter than my OCN Ducky w/ blacks and probably on par with topre switches in regards to sound, although the reds have a higher pitch sound than the topre switches IMO.


----------



## iARDAs

Finally picked up decided on my keyboard

TT esports Meka G-Unit.

I love the TT esports peripherials. I already have their Black gaming mouse but also ordered the new Theron gaming mouse which is a better one.

This G-Unit keyboard can be found in Turkey but it is priced at 180$... Good thing is that my credit card has money on its chip ( due to intense shopping in the last few months ) and about 115$ will be paid by my bank and the rest i will pay myself.

I cant use that money on the chip outside of Turkey so i guess this will be a great deal.

I hope the keyboard is a solid one


----------



## phillyd

I need suggestions! on a new board
Matte Black with Green LED would be ideal
idk what switches (i have and like blues, never tried any others)
I want a tenkey, and dedicated media keys would be nice


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I need suggestions! on a new board
> Matte Black with Green LED would be ideal
> idk what switches (i have and like blues, never tried any others)
> I want a tenkey, and dedicated media keys would be nice


Deck Legend - ToXiC? It has blacks for switches though, quite a change from blues.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Deck Legend - ToXiC? It has blacks for switches though, quite a change from blues.


ehh too expensive. I want at most $120 new.
I'd sacrifice the LED's if needed.


----------



## simonfredette

check out the razors ,I am not a huge fan of them but they might have everything on your checklist


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> check out the razors ,I am not a huge fan of them but they might have everything on your checklist


I have a BlackWidow Ultimate but the keys stick
and it has blue LED's


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ehh too expensive. I want at most $120 new.
> I'd sacrifice the LED's if needed.


There's always the Ducky shine but that's a bit more expensive. I haven't seen too much with green leds.


----------



## phillyd

I'll cut out the green LED's then. what can i get in matte black?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll cut out the green LED's then. what can i get in matte black?


Now the possibilities just went wild









CM Storm Quickfire,
Rosewill RK-9000

many more. There's not too many mechanical keyboards that are glossy. If you wan't quality and the best bang for your buck I'd advise you to stay away from Razer and Corsair. CM, Rosewill, Ducky, Filco, WASD, any other of the non-mainstream brands will give you the best value.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Now the possibilities just went wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quickfire,
> Rosewill RK-9000
> 
> many more. There's not too many mechanical keyboards that are glossy. If you wan't quality and the best bang for your buck I'd advise you to stay away from Razer and Corsair. CM, Rosewill, Ducky, Filco, WASD, any other of the non-mainstream brands will give you the best value.


so my new requests...
no macros
dedicated media keys
matte black
no LED's
and idk what switches. what do you suggest?


----------



## simonfredette

If you havnt had or tried to many different keys then the browns are a pretty safe to start off with , good for gaming and for typing , not too clanky and definitely not mushy keys. Id look into the CM ' rosewill , ducky ( a bit overpriced but it has a lot of fans on OCN )


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so my new requests...
> no macros
> dedicated media keys
> matte black
> no LED's
> and idk what switches. what do you suggest?


Why dedicated media keys?

If you wanna spend less than $100 go for the cmstorm, If you would spend a little more for better overall looks go with a Filco. Browns are many peoples first switch and generally no one ever hates them


----------



## phillyd

so newer requests.








Matte black color
browns
media keys
no macros
no LED's
about $120 max budget.
I need models. im kind of a newb about keyboards.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so newer requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matte black color
> browns
> media keys
> no macros
> no LED's
> about $120 max budget.
> I need models. im kind of a newb about keyboards.


Kinda the same thing I said above ^

I personally with $120 would try to get a used Filco. But their is also the cm storm quickfire rapid; which IMO the typing/feel is no different than a Filco; I just don't like the branding.


----------



## phillyd

I need specific models


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It is not fully mechanical i know but i dont mind if the F keys or ESC key or the macro keys are not mechanical as i wont use them much
> 
> Also guys lets say that i will go without backlightning, is the RED mx switches the quietest keys out there? Thinking of grabbing a CM Rapid Fire with Red Switches which is 10 bucks more expensive than the black or brown version.


If 100% of the keys aren't mechanical then it ruins the uniformity of the keyboard. Cutting corners on a $100+ keyboard is not acceptable.

Back lit or not, a good mech kb should allow the users to easily see the keys with or without the back light. Any kb that makes it's keys hard to see with it's back light turned off is a poorly designed keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ehh too expensive. I want at most $120 new.
> I'd sacrifice the LED's if needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so newer requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matte black color
> browns
> media keys
> no macros
> no LED's
> about $120 max budget.
> I need models. im kind of a newb about keyboards.


CM Storm Trigger - $120 new.

Brown keys - the silent type

Rubbery Matte black (thicker rubber on the wrist rest thinner rubber on the keys)

Back lit keys

100% keys are mechanical
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have a BlackWidow Ultimate but the keys stick
> and it has blue LED's


If you're going to go with the black widow, just so you know, the F1 key is misplaced.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I think that has more to do with the OCN ties with Ducky. You would get a lot more mixed feelings at geekhack about them.


Seems that geekhack despises Ducky and is in favor more for Filco/HHK/IBM M/etc.
I don't know why though *sigh*

btw you guys think I should wait for Ducky Dragon of the Year edition or just get the Ducky Shines?
The Dragon of the Year is coming sometime next month, but the thing I don't like about it is that it is 10keyless, even though I never use it some things I do I have to use the numpad.
It also comes with a wrist rest and the thought of it being limited edition and dragon makes me want to get it








I put my name/reservation for one with MX Browns down over at geekhack

Here is the quote on the cost:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*990rmb + 22(domestic shipping)+8%(990+22)=1092.96rmb=174.87*1.04+0,3=18 2.16
139+43+43=225+8=233*0.16*1.04+0.3=39.07
39.07+182.16= Estimated total cost in USD shipped to USA is 221.23*



However I can take my name down if I want.

Would you guys pay that much for it?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so newer requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matte black color
> browns
> media keys
> no macros
> *no LED's*
> about $120 max budget.
> I need models. im kind of a newb about keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Trigger - $120 new.
> 
> Brown keys - the silent type
> 
> Rubbery Matte black (thicker rubber on the wrist rest thinner rubber on the keys)
> 
> Back lit keys
> 
> 100% keys are mechanical
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have a BlackWidow Ultimate but the keys stick
> and it has blue LED's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to go with the black widow, just so you know, the F1 key is misplaced.
Click to expand...

I have a blackwidow, and i dont like it, i know how badly it is designed.
i dont want backlighting unless its green.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I need specific models


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/

http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-Tactile-Keyboard/dp/B005JC4PTQ/ref=sr_1_43?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339121354&sr=1-43

Could get black or white on the Filco. Post a WTB ad on geekhack 

Or save up and Bruce from keyboardco will have more soon.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have a blackwidow, and i dont like it, i know how badly it is designed.
> i dont want backlighting unless its green.


Then turn if off. You can see the keys perfectly fine on the CM Storm Trigger without the back light.

Good luck on finding a green back lit kb with the specs you want. I wish they would come out with 5 color back lit mech kb.

Saitek Cyborg Gaming Keyboard, not mech but it's a start. It's one mean lookin keyboard.


----------



## phillyd

I don't need backlights!
*My top candidate is the CM Quickfire Rapid*
I want MX browns
Matte Black/neutral colors
Either no LED's or green LED's
Sub-$120
no macros
media keys
tenkey


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Then turn if off. You can see the keys perfectly fine on the CM Storm Trigger without the back light.
> Good luck on finding a green back lit kb with the specs you want. I wish they would come out with 5 color back lit mech kb.
> Saitek Cyborg Gaming Keyboard, not mech but it's a start. It's one mean lookin keyboard.


Ugly and so much unnecessary stuff.


----------



## IloveKuchen

@phillyd: Check for the noppoo choc mini too, its kinda special but probably also for you and a good amount cheaper. It has media keys and numpad with the "fn" key.
I have to admit im in about the same trouble as u, i like the choc mini and the CM too, its gonna be hard to decide and probably decide on what i can get easier









A quick question on the choc mini, i read somewhere it has an option to change ctrl and capslock (useless ****ty key^^) function, is that true? that could be the one thing to get me to buy it soon over my g80 (i could live with us layout^^)
Quote:


> Ugly and so much unnecessary stuff.


/this


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> @phillyd: Check for the noppoo choc mini too, its kinda special but probably also for you and a good amount cheaper. It has media keys and numpad with the "fn" key.
> I have to admit im in about the same trouble as u, i like the choc mini and the CM too, its gonna be hard to decide and probably decide on what i can get easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question on the choc mini, i read somewhere it has an option to change ctrl and capslock (useless ****ty key^^) function, is that true? that could be the one thing to get me to buy it soon over my g80 (i could live with us layout^^)
> /this


What you read is correct. Their functionality can be reversed, though the keycaps cannot be. So your new Ctrl key legend will say "Cap" and the Caps Lock will say "Ctrl."


----------



## Reptile

Here is my white choc mini which shows it pretty well. Not as nifty as the realforce caps/control swap but still nice


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> @phillyd: Check for the noppoo choc mini too, its kinda special but probably also for you and a good amount cheaper. It has media keys and numpad with the "fn" key.
> I have to admit im in about the same trouble as u, i like the choc mini and the CM too, its gonna be hard to decide and probably decide on what i can get easier


I want a true tenkey. I use it quite a lot.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I want a true tenkey. I use it quite a lot.


It's worth noting that the Choc Mini's embedded numpad does not require holding down the FN key. It has a Num Lock, which enables the secondary numpad layer. The only difference is that the keys do not line up vertically, as they do on a fullsize keyboard. It didn't take me long to get used to that layout. The added ergonomics of having the keyboard centered in front of me without having the mouse so far on the right is very much worth the tradeoff. Or you can always learn to touch type in the number row, which I've been attempting to do lately.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I want a true tenkey. I use it quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that the Choc Mini's embedded numpad does not require holding down the FN key. It has a Num Lock, which enables the secondary numpad layer. The only difference is that the keys do not line up vertically, as they do on a fullsize keyboard. It didn't take me long to get used to that layout. The added ergonomics of having the keyboard centered in front of me without having the mouse so far on the right is very much worth the tradeoff. Or you can always learn to touch type in the number row, which I've been attempting to do lately.
Click to expand...

ive tested with the true tenkey and the type of the choc mini, and i prefer the true, though i can see how many prefer tenkeyless or a numpad on the left


----------



## IloveKuchen

Quote:


> I want a true tenkey. I use it quite a lot.


sry i read it but my brain told me it wouldv been "tenkeyless"








I very well understand that u use ur keypad often, i also use it with the calc
Quote:


> Here is my white choc mini which shows it pretty well. Not as nifty as the realforce caps/control swap but still nice


the white one is nice, what do u think of the keycaps and overall about how the look changes when its used a lot?
IF the white ones show less "grease" ill get the white one, else i get the black one, its a bit cheaper
Ofc the happy hacking is "better" but its not in the price range i would buy for gaming/surfing and for coding i happen to have to write some ****ty exams with iso layout before i can decide my tool for work.(
Quote:


> What you read is correct. Their functionality can be reversed, though the keycaps cannot be. So your new Ctrl key legend will say "Cap" and the Caps Lock will say "Ctrl."


Thx!


----------



## iARDAs

Ok i just got the CM Storm Rapid for 78$ total including tax and shipping.

Should i connect via USB or via P/S2?

Also i hope i wont regret the black cherry keys.


----------



## IloveKuchen

The keyboard has "NKRO in PS/2 mode" so you should connect it via ps/2 if u think you need. It will safe you an usb slot so thats another pro ps/2

I cant tell u if u will regret the blacks, if ur looking for a typical "click" sound you will be disappointed since there is none. If u dont learn/get accustomed to no pushing the keys down all the way you will tire quicker then with other keyboards.
If u get accustomed to the blacks and/or only play with it ull be fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> The keyboard has "NKRO in PS/2 mode" so you should connect it via ps/2 if u think you need. It will safe you an usb slot so thats another pro ps/2
> I cant tell u if u will regret the blacks, if ur looking for a typical "click" sound you will be disappointed since there is none. If u dont learn/get accustomed to no pushing the keys down all the way you will tire quicker then with other keyboards.
> If u get accustomed to the blacks and/or only play with it ull be fine.


Thank you for the response.

Well this will be my first every mechanical keyboard so i dont know what to expect really as i never ever used one before in my life. I am using a Logitech G110 at the moment and i do hope CM Rapid Fire with black switches will be an improvement.

I dont do much typing and the only typing i do is the forums to be honest. I will mainly use this keyboard for gaming and everyday use of internet surfing etc...

I like the compact design as my desk is not so big and the only downside is the no backlight but i will give it a shot.

I emailed CM Storm USA and told them if i can change the keys to brown and waiting for response. I guess it costs 5 more $ and because of this they might have to cancel my order, and i would have to wait for refund which will be a lot of time and i will probably just go with the black switches.

I will mainly game FPS and RPG games. For racing' or 3d person action games i will be using a gamepad.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> The keyboard has "NKRO in PS/2 mode" so you should connect it via ps/2 if u think you need. It will safe you an usb slot so thats another pro ps/2
> I cant tell u if u will regret the blacks, if ur looking for a typical "click" sound you will be disappointed since there is none. If u dont learn/get accustomed to no pushing the keys down all the way you will tire quicker then with other keyboards.
> If u get accustomed to the blacks and/or only play with it ull be fine.


Talking about NKRO, did you guys see what they offered at Computex? *30KRO OVER USB.* Pretty impressive. It's more than enough, but it isn't NKRO, and don't say the forbidden word (*cough*overkill*cough*).


----------



## csm725

You would need to be typing with every single limb on your body to even come close to hitting 30 keys at the same time.
Just saying.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ive tested with the true tenkey and the type of the choc mini, and i prefer the true, though i can see how many prefer tenkeyless or a numpad on the left


Mionix Zibal 60 Try this one. Friend has one and it's solidly built.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Ugly and so much unnecessary stuff.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> 
> Here is my white choc mini which shows it pretty well. Not as nifty as the realforce caps/control swap but still nice


ZOMG SOUTH PARK KEYS!!! DO WANT!!


----------



## ripster

I thought everybody had those?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja/100#post_15998958


----------



## simonfredette

was that a starcraft 2 key as well ,! Awesome , the lego starwars ones are priceless though


----------



## azianai

shocked a clackfactory sale is going on, and GH isn't down


----------



## waar

Dat hardware


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> shocked a clackfactory sale is going on, and GH isn't down


Haha. Very true.


----------



## azianai

i sent my PM in at 3:00 on the dot, hopefully i get lucky this time LOL


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I thought everybody had those?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja/100#post_15998958


at least my cartman is the right size...


----------



## iARDAs

What do you guys think?

My football club ( i refuse to call it soccer ) is named Galatasaray

* The colors of my team are red and yellow

* F1-F12 are the names of some legendary players in my team whom used to wear those same numbers as a jersey. Like Taffarel had Number 1,, Hagi had Number 10 etc...

* Left **** and right shifts are renamed to a chant for my team. SARIIIIIIII means YELLOWWWWW and KIRMIZIIIII means REDDDDDD... This is how supporters call out our colors before a game

* Left and right ctrl has been renamed to another chant. En Buyuk means GREATEST, CIMBOM is the nickname of my club

* The club was founded in 1905 so i switche LEFT alt to 19 and RIGHT alt to 05

* Enter key ahs been renamed after our legendary striker who passed away 10 years ago. Its his nickname and full name

* Escape key has been replaced as the initials of my team. G and S

* Space bar has been renamed to my club's name and our 2 greatest achievements in history

* Home button has been renamed to our stadium's name.

What do you guys think?

anything else is white, only menu button is orange.



also the pic quality sux and red keycaps are not readable but in real life they will be.

EDIT : This is the latest customization


----------



## Ikrin

That's a very interesting layout.. I just hope you don't forget the functions for the keys you changed. I would say that you should change the Windows keys to footballs. I'm not quite sure why you chose that particular image to replace the menu key, but ok... Personally, I would think 1905 could replace the backspace, but i'm not sure what else you would have to replace those two emptied locations..


----------



## bjgrenke

Would replacing the keycaps on a Ducky backlit keyboard with blank caps ruin the backlighting? Not sure if the stock keycaps have a transparent section where the letter is.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Mionix Zibal 60 Try this one. Friend has one and it's solidly built.


I found my keyboard








matches the Naos 3200 mouse and sargase 260 mousepad


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I found my keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches the Naos 3200 mouse and sargase 260 mousepad


It's a $150 kb and some of the reviews about the keyboard are kinda disturbing. Especially about the keys wearing off. No key should ever wear off if you're paying $150 for a frickin' keyboard.

You might want to do some more research first.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> It's a $150 kb and some of the reviews about the keyboard are kinda disturbing. Especially about the keys wearing off. No key should ever wear off if you're paying $150 for a frickin' keyboard.
> 
> You might want to do some more research first.


I will, but dang it fits my build _perfectly_
maybe i'll try for a sponsorship


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin*
> 
> That's a very interesting layout.. I just hope you don't forget the functions for the keys you changed. I would say that you should change the Windows keys to footballs. I'm not quite sure why you chose that particular image to replace the menu key, but ok... Personally, I would think 1905 could replace the backspace, but i'm not sure what else you would have to replace those two emptied locations..


Thank you for the feedback. Last night I stayed awake until 3 AM in my time and did many changes. Here is a summary

* The entire board is now yellow and red

* Escape key is a running man who also looks like a footballer running

* F1-F11 are legendary players with jersey numbers that they used to wear

* F12 key is now called Sampiyon which means Champion

* Prt Screen, Pause Keys are now called CIM BOM BOM whichi is our nickname that supporters call out for during the games. We call our them Sampiyon CIM BOM BOM. So all of these are next to each othe rnow.

* I had already changed the Backspace to our founding year 1905. Good call from you as well. Since it is back space, going back is like going to the beginning and for Galatasaray it is 1905

* Home button is our stadium. Ali Sami Yen. Surround the home button is how our team is Spelled GA-LA-TA-SA-RAY.... All of these keys have reminders written in the smallest font possible. Such as the key TA has delete written under it.

* Tab and Caps Lock keys have been renamed to the biggest 2 cups we won in our history. UEFA CUP WINNER and SUPER CUP WINNER

* Shift keys remained the same. SARI means YELLOW, KIRMIZI means RED... This is also a chant that is used by the supporters

* CTRL keys have been renamed to our legendary coach. Since he controls the team I changed these keys to his name. Left CTRL is Fatih, Right CTRL is Terim

* Space bar is now replaced with another chant sang by the supporters during happy days.

* Enter key is our Legendary Striekr who passed away. He is the top scorer of all times for my team. And Enter key seems suitable for that.

* Alt keys have been renamed after me and my wife 

I think i will go with this layout, and the colors seem enjoyful. Most importantly this keyboard will be unique.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> It's a $150 kb and some of the reviews about the keyboard are kinda disturbing. Especially about the keys wearing off. No key should ever wear off if you're paying $150 for a frickin' keyboard.
> You might want to do some more research first.


The keys wearing off is irrelevant as if you contact support telling them its happened, you get a nice reply saying they recognize the problem with the early models and will send you a free new set of key caps to address the issue.


----------



## Dbdynsty25

Totally agree about the Mionix Zibal 60. Fantastic board if a bit overpriced. It's pretty much the most solidly built board I've ever laid my hands on...if it were not for the size preference of the TKL Filco w/ cherry blacks, I'd be using it constantly, but for now I just game on it when I don't need all the desk space for work!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbdynsty25*
> 
> Totally agree about the Mionix Zibal 60. Fantastic board if a bit overpriced. It's pretty much the most solidly built board I've ever laid my hands on...if it were not for the size preference of the TKL Filco w/ cherry blacks, I'd be using it constantly, but for now I just game on it when I don't need all the desk space for work!


I think the minor issues (potentially needing new keycaps to be sent to me) are worth having a matching set. +rep to you guys


----------



## VesperSAINT

waar, add my Rosewill RK-9000RE puhleaz~~~ This be still da best thread on overclock


----------



## Ksireaper

With an Xarmor u9bl what is the best way to clean the keycaps?

Can i take them off and soak them in soapy water or stick them in the dishwasher?


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> With an Xarmor u9bl what is the best way to clean the keycaps?
> Can i take them off and soak them in soapy water or stick them in the dishwasher?


you gotta be really careful with hot water like a dishwater , some of the bigger caps like the spacebar and shifts can warp with the heat , id just stick them in the sink with warm water and use a brush and soap to them , a little more hands on but its safer, use a soft enough brush to make sure you dont affect the printing either .


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you gotta be really careful with hot water like a dishwater , some of the bigger caps like the spacebar and shifts can warp with the heat , id just stick them in the sink with warm water and use a brush and soap to them , a little more hands on but its safer, use a soft enough brush to make sure you dont affect the printing either .


Sounds good to me. I have been meaning to do this for a while but i just have not really known how to go about it so that i don't ruin the keycaps.

Ty for the advice.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Sounds good to me. I have been meaning to do this for a while but i just have not really known how to go about it so that i don't ruin the keycaps.
> Ty for the advice.


On a lot of good quality keyboards im sure they could survive a dishwasher but when I tried it was a cheap one and the spacebar was all twisted and wouldnt fit anymroe and I had to use a hair dryer to get it close enough to fit. Also if you run a damp cloth with some bleach on your keyboard every once in a while you shouldnt have to do a full clean very often ,at the same time it helps with bacteria since your keyboard and mouse are the objects with the second most amount of bacteria in a house .. typically, the first being the TV remote , its gross


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> With an Xarmor u9bl what is the best way to clean the keycaps?
> Can i take them off and soak them in soapy water or stick them in the dishwasher?


Luke warm water and 4 denture cleaner tabs.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Modded my imsto off-center stepped caps lock to center stemmed. Only took 3 tries without a jig. It's a hair too far to the right but I'm giving up for tonight.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Would replacing the stock keycaps on a Ducky backlit keyboard with blank caps ruin the backlighting? Not sure if the stock keycaps have a transparent section where the letter is.


Anyone?


----------



## StormProtocol

Yay! another club I get to join thanks to Corsairs awesomeness. I would recommend this keyboard to anyone. (Unless you work in a library).


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> With an Xarmor u9bl what is the best way to clean the keycaps?
> Can i take them off and soak them in soapy water or stick them in the dishwasher?


Just a single drop of dishsoap in a tub of water is fine. If you are trying to disinfect just use a wipe or some isopropyl. PBTs will hold up better under hot water but you don't need hot water to clean them.


----------



## llama16

Can't you answer that yourself. No transparant letters: no light through top only out of the bottom of the keys...


----------



## iARDAs

Any thoughts on the color layout?


----------



## alpha215

That reminds me of Ironman.


----------



## AuraNova

I kinda like it. I would kinda do something similar. Instead, I'd switch the red and yellow.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Can't you answer that yourself. No transparant letters: no light through top only out of the bottom of the keys...


Obviously, I'm just not sure if the stock keys are transparent or not.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung*
> 
> That reminds me of Ironman.


It does doesnt it 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I kinda like it. I would kinda do something similar. Instead, I'd switch the red and yellow.


Hmmm interesting idea. I will give that a try too,

Edit

here it is


----------



## Kaname

Do you have any suggestion for a mechanical keyboard for gaming? Currently I've got a Lycosa but I have the chance to get a Logitech G19 for half the price or choose a mechanical one? What do you say?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for a mechanical keyboard for gaming? Currently I've got a Lycosa but I have the chance to get a Logitech G19 for half the price or choose a mechanical one? What do you say?


Mechanical...before all of my mechanical keyboards I had a G19 and it feels like crap compared to even the cheapest mech keyboard.


----------



## Kaname

Which should I buy then? Price isn't really a major problem.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Which should I buy then? Price isn't really a major problem.


What are your requirements? Macros...no macro? Back lighting?


----------



## Kaname

Backlightning would be really nice. Not that I can't write without but I think it looks pretty cool. Macros aren't really important also.
It's more like I need some consideration about overall quality and other stuff


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Backlightning would be really nice. Not that I can't write without but I think it looks pretty cool. Macros aren't really important also.
> It's more like I need some consideration about overall quality and other stuff


What's your budget?
Do you REALLY need backlighting?
What is your primary use? Gaming/Typing?


----------



## Kaname

Not really needed.
Gaming,
150$ is the limit, but I'd prefer to spend not so much.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> What's your budget?
> Do you REALLY need backlighting?
> What is your primary use? Gaming/Typing?


He said price wasn't a factor and that backlighting would just be cool, implying it's not necessary if the quality of the board is worth it. The primary use will mainly apply to the switches, which will be good to know to help him. I'd say the big thing about the primary use that would be good to know is if he wants tenkeyless or not.

Without a specific form factor, its hard to recommend a board other than anything anyone has ever used and like which is a lot lol. But as Degree is getting at with his questions, we need a little more info to help you out. I could suggest a HHBK2 or a KBC Poker but if you want a numpad then these would be pointless suggestions.


----------



## Kaname

Mmm, yeah "unfortunately" I need the numpad so your suggestions aren't quite acceptable. Primary use is gaming but I'll also work with it and so numpad is a must.
Do you need anything more specific?

ps: sorry if my english isn't really good but it's not my first language.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Mmm, yeah "unfortunately" I need the numpad so your suggestions aren't quite acceptable. Primary use is gaming but I'll also work with it and so numpad is a must.
> Do you need anything more specific?
> ps: sorry if my english isn't really good but it's not my first language.


If you'll be using it for both gaming and work you may want to start with a keyboard with brown switches. I have not used a keyboard with browns and only have one full layout mechanical keyboard so I'm lacking in suggestions currently. But I know there are plenty here who have them and will give you ideas soon enough.

There are also ideas through the last several pages of the thread if you have the time to look while you wait.


----------



## Qu1ckset

KBC Poker vs HHKB









is there any keyboards like this with backlight?

or is there other slightly bigger with the f1-f12 keys, what other options are close to this?


----------



## csm725

KBT Race/Pure


----------



## magna224

The Noppoo choc mini is another option if you are looking to go a little bigger with more keys no backlight though. The race and pure are pretty much the same as the choc mini and the poker but with backlight.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you'll be using it for both gaming and work you may want to start with a keyboard with brown switches. I have not used a keyboard with browns and only have one full layout mechanical keyboard so I'm lacking in suggestions currently. But I know there are plenty here who have them and will give you ideas soon enough.
> There are also ideas through the last several pages of the thread if you have the time to look while you wait.


What about the CM Storm Trigger?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> KBC Poker vs HHKB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any keyboards like this with backlight?
> or is there other slightly bigger with the f1-f12 keys, what other options are close to this?


As csm said, the Race.
There are group buys on them on geekhack, you should go check it out









@Kaname, I would recommend the MX Browns.
They are tactile and quiet at the same time. It is the best switch for first timers, and it is especially good for you usage. (Gaming) Not stiff as the MX Blacks - Not light/linear as the MX Reds/Clears - Not as loud as the MX Blues. Just perfect.

Now you said you wanted you needed 10key and backlight, there aren't really much to choose from.

- Ducky Shine for $159.99: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/catId=3982936
Your choice of LED color

- Deck Legend for $179: http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=96
The only option would be the MX Clears for the tactile you need

- CM Storm Trigger $120: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trigger-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
The best option IMO, I ordered one myself. Made from the same company that made Filcos, Costar.

MX Browns - Backlight - Wristrest - 10key

So out of those three, the CM Storm Trigger is your best bet









I got the Trigger because of: Backlight - 10key - Wristrest
Wanted the backlight for aesthetics like you, don't need to look at keys when typing - 10key, needed it for the things I do daily
Can't wait to get it


----------



## Qu1ckset

Wow im LOVING the KBT Race, so how is the build quality on the keyboard and does it only come in green backlight??, and whats with the detachable usb cable is it wireless or something?
lastly where do i buy this keyboard?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Wow im LOVING the KBT Race, so how is the build quality on the keyboard and does it only come in green backlight??, and whats with the detachable usb cable is it wireless or something?
> lastly where do i buy this keyboard?


The build quality is said to be really durable.

You can buy the keyboard from groupbuys on geekhack:

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?24422-RACE-Keyboard-OFFICIAL-PRE-ORDER-PRE-PAYMENT-INSTRUCTIONS!!
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32175-Preordering-KBT-pure-and-KBT-Race-limited-version-Released-time-around-June-20

It comes in Green /White / or Blue LEDs


----------



## Qu1ckset

ok i have no idea about the switches, whats the difference between them all, whats the most common type, im going to be mostly gaming and abit of typing.
and is that the only place you can get the keyboards?


----------



## kcuestag

May I join?

Bought a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate:





It's the first time I ever touch a mechanical keyboard and I love it, so comfortable to type with compared to the Logitech G15 I had.

Does anyone know if I can actually set the lighting to another color or stuck to blue? I love the blue, just curious!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i have no idea about the switches, whats the difference between them all, whats the most common type, im going to be mostly gaming and abit of typing.
> and is that the only place you can get the keyboards?


Common: MX Brown - MX Blue
Gaming: MX Brown - MX Red - MX Black

MX Blue - Tactile/Clicky (Loud)
MX Brown - Tactile (Quiet)
MX Black - Stiff
MX Red - Linear/Light
MX Clear - Linear

I recommend the MX Browns

Only place, I think there are other Tabao sites, besides that I'm not sure.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Common: MX Brown - MX Blue
> Gaming: MX Brown - MX Red - MX Black
> MX Blue - Tactile/Clicky (Loud)
> MX Brown - Tactile (Quiet)
> MX Black - Stiff
> MX Red - Linear/Light
> MX Clear - Linear
> I recommend the MX Browns
> Only place, I think there are other Tabao sites, besides that I'm not sure.


what do you mean by linear ?
and sucks there is one wit blue switches and green backlight on ebay... but blues dont sound like something id want...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i have no idea about the switches, whats the difference between them all, whats the most common type, im going to be mostly gaming and abit of typing.
> and is that the only place you can get the keyboards?


You can buy mechanical keyboards all over the place; newegg, razer, steelseries, ebay, amazon.com, elitekeyboards, deck, WASD. There are plenty of sites, geekhack.org just provides a place to get keyboards in a groupbuy so that you can some that are more special and may cost a lot more to get by yourself.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You can buy mechanical keyboards all over the place; newegg, razer, steelseries, ebay, amazon.com, elitekeyboards, deck, WASD. There are plenty of sites, geekhack.org just provides a place to get keyboards in a groupbuy so that you can some that are more special and may cost a lot more to get by yourself.


Most of those "gaming" keyboards from example steelseries, or razer are crap, overpriced, or just have a bunch of stuff on it you don't need, I'm loving the KBT Race, perfect size for what I need it for and has good reviews and I can choose what switches it comes with.

Can't decide weather I want blue or green led backlight


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Common: MX Brown - MX Blue
> Gaming: MX Brown - MX Red - MX Black
> MX Blue - Tactile/Clicky (Loud)
> MX Brown - Tactile (Quiet)
> MX Black - Stiff
> MX Red - Linear/Light
> MX Clear - Linear
> I recommend the MX Browns
> Only place, I think there are other Tabao sites, besides that I'm not sure.


MX Clear are not linear, but linear means no tactile bump.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> MX Clear are not linear, but linear means no tactile bump.


Opps, it's clicky and tactile ;P
similar to blues


----------



## Qu1ckset

So can anyone point me in the right direction to getting a KBT Race, because the group buy has already been sent off on geekhack, I really want it!! Lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just emailed the rabbitwebfactory about purchasing a kbt keyboard is the a reputable site? and is there anywhere else?

http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> May I join?
> Bought a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate:
> 
> It's the first time I ever touch a mechanical keyboard and I love it, so comfortable to type with compared to the Logitech G15 I had.
> *Does anyone know if I can actually set the lighting to another color or stuck to blue? I love the blue, just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> May I join?
> Bought a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate:
> 
> It's the first time I ever touch a mechanical keyboard and I love it, so comfortable to type with compared to the Logitech G15 I had.
> *Does anyone know if I can actually set the lighting to another color or stuck to blue? I love the blue, just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

No, you would need to desolder the LED's and replace them.


----------



## funxion

Add me to the club! Filco Nina Majestouch 2 with browns...traded for a white case last month and kept the black key caps.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> Add me to the club! Filco Nina Majestouch 2 with browns...traded for a white case last month and kept the black key caps.


Time to buy some custom keycaps and bring that filco to life


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> Add me to the club! Filco Nina Majestouch 2 with browns...traded for a white case last month and kept the black key caps.


My Filco!


----------



## ripster

Nice. I suspect those keys are lasered btw. I used to think pad printing but saw a vid of front label lasering keys and then rechecking my Camo keys that they are indeed different than normal Filco pad printing. Plus, no UV/Hardcoat.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Well i can't find any of the KBT Race with MX-Brown switches but i found one with MX-Blue switches other then sound there the same? and is blue any good for gaming?


----------



## lightsout

Definitely not just the sound they are much more clicky. I have used them for gaming imo its ok. But not my preferred switch. Normally with blues you either love them or hate them.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Definitely not just the sound they are much more clicky. I have used them for gaming imo its ok. But not my preferred switch. Normally with blues you either love them or hate them.


Generally when you are gaming I am highly against blues.
Double Tapping isn't good on the blues, and in most cases, double tapping is used a lot.

Browns are perfect for gaming in general

But other than that, blues are good. It's your choice if you want it or not, personally I'd wait till you find the browns


----------



## simonfredette

OCN has the ducky for a lot cheaper , I dont know why the model he suggested is 159 $ you can get the OCN branded one for 110 , and the step up from it is 140 or so , maybe not quite the same one but it is backlit , brown switches , tenkey ,F keys etc , over all decent board !

http://www.overclock.net/t/942878/overclock-nets-line-of-duckychannel-mechanical-keyboards/2170#post_17425654


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> OCN has the ducky for a lot cheaper , I dont know why the model he suggested is 159 $ you can get the OCN branded one for 110 , and the step up from it is 140 or so , maybe not quite the same one but it is backlit , brown switches , tenkey ,F keys etc , over all decent board !
> http://www.overclock.net/t/942878/overclock-nets-line-of-duckychannel-mechanical-keyboards/2170#post_17425654


Oh yes I forgot about that








But I'm sure he found the keyboard he wants


----------



## simonfredette

im still not decided though ... I like the ducky , im only going into mechs for the first time , im looking for a better quality and feel when gaming as well as something to reflect my custom built ( not yet built still waiting on a couple parts.. ) basically I wouldnt get an IBM mech to go with my waterloop ..Maybe a little bit of a prince that way..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I should point out that we also try to set the price as close to MSRP as possible; if anything I think we lose money on each order but not enough to stop doing it. Since there were some wondering about keycaps/wrist rests, I can partially answer that; we don't have info on if they can get us wrist rests by our next order, and if they can't, that's a delay of several months. The keycaps we CAN do on the next order, which should be soon, but I don't know if we'll actually do it. There also probably will be those wanting the Shine II that got shown off at COMPUTEX last week, and I will push for that, it depends on when Ducky plans to release them.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I should point out that we also try to set the price as close to MSRP as possible; if anything I think we lose money on each order but not enough to stop doing it. Since there were some wondering about keycaps/wrist rests, I can partially answer that; we don't have info on if they can get us wrist rests by our next order, and if they can't, that's a delay of several months. The keycaps we CAN do on the next order, which should be soon, but I don't know if we'll actually do it. There probably will be those wanting the Shine II that got shown off at COMPUTEX last week, and I will push for that, it depends on when Ducky plans to release them.


Excellent , thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> OCN has the ducky for a lot cheaper , I dont know why the model he suggested is 159 $ you can get the OCN branded one for 110 , and the step up from it is 140 or so , maybe not quite the same one but it is backlit , brown switches , tenkey ,F keys etc , over all decent board !
> http://www.overclock.net/t/942878/overclock-nets-line-of-duckychannel-mechanical-keyboards/2170#post_17425654


Thanks for the suggestion but that's not what im looking for, i think im going to buy the KBT Race with MX-Blue with Green LED on friday for $115, and also get on the preorder for the MX-Brown with White LED that ends tomorrow and that should arrive by the end of the month. If i don't like the MX-Blues i know my buddy will probable be interested or maybe even someone on ocn!

+1Rep to Degree and lightsout


----------



## lightsout

Woot not sure what I did


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I should point out that we also try to set the price as close to MSRP as possible; if anything I think we lose money on each order but not enough to stop doing it. Since there were some wondering about keycaps/wrist rests, I can partially answer that; we don't have info on if they can get us wrist rests by our next order, and if they can't, that's a delay of several months. The keycaps we CAN do on the next order, which should be soon, but I don't know if we'll actually do it. There also probably will be those wanting the Shine II that got shown off at COMPUTEX last week, and I will push for that, it depends on when Ducky plans to release them.


I was just about to PM you about the Shine II








lol I've PMd you like 3 times now xD


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

It's fine.


----------



## funxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Well i can't find any of the KBT Race with MX-Brown switches but i found one with MX-Blue switches other then sound there the same? and is blue any good for gaming?


If your primary use is gaming, I highly advise against blues as a competitive gamer myself. Actually had the chance to feel blues today for the first time and they felt as bad as I thought they would (in terms of gaming feel). They're super clicky, almost to the point where they feel cheap.

I'm sitting with browns and couldn't imagine using reds, which are lighter than browns.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> If your primary use is gaming, I highly advise against blues as a competitive gamer myself. Actually had the chance to feel blues today for the first time and they felt as bad as I thought they would (in terms of gaming feel). They're super clicky, almost to the point where they feel cheap.
> I'm sitting with browns and couldn't imagine using reds, which are lighter than browns.


Ugh you guys are killen me lol
I don't even know if the razer nostromo uses switches but what would be closest to it? Would the MX-Blue switches feel alot different than the nostromo?
What do people usually us blue switches for typing?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ugh you guys are killen me lol
> I don't even know if the razer nostromo uses switches but what would be closest to it? Would the MX-Blue switches feel alot different than the nostromo?
> What do people usually us blue switches for typing?


Yes for typing, some use for light gaming.


----------



## funxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> If your primary use is gaming, I highly advise against blues as a competitive gamer myself. Actually had the chance to feel blues today for the first time and they felt as bad as I thought they would (in terms of gaming feel). They're super clicky, almost to the point where they feel cheap.
> I'm sitting with browns and couldn't imagine using reds, which are lighter than browns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh you guys are killen me lol
> I don't even know if the razer nostromo uses switches but what would be closest to it? Would the MX-Blue switches feel alot different than the nostromo?
> What do people usually us blue switches for typing?
Click to expand...

I'm on my phone right now, but take a trip to your nearest consumer electronics store and test out the arrow keys on the Razer BlackWidow. Do NOT buy the board even if you like blues, but see if you like them.

I'm assuming your coming from a rubber dome board? What didn't you like about your previous keyboard?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> I'm on my phone right now, but take a trip to your nearest consumer electronics store and test out the arrow keys on the Razer BlackWidow. Do NOT buy the board even if you like blues, but see if you like them.
> I'm assuming your coming from a rubber dome board? What didn't you like about your previous keyboard?


im using some cheap $8 keyboard right now (http://www.buyxg.com/store/item.aspx?id=1906) but i usually do all my fps gaming on my razer nostromo, does the nostromo use the same switches as the blackwidow? , ive never used the blackwidow...


----------



## funxion

The Nostromo is all rubber dome as far as I know.

Definitely check out the Razer BW at Best Buy or any store like it!


----------



## simonfredette

BUT DONT BUY IT , its not even a full mech keyboard and for that price I guarentee we can find you a better keboard with all the same features . A mix is best with browns for starters some people go straight to red but I would be sure to find someone who has it and try because you might not like it right away its a rough transition from domes to reds!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> BUT DONT BUY IT , its not even a full mech keyboard and for that price I guarentee we can find you a better keboard with all the same features . A mix is best with browns for starters some people go straight to red but I would be sure to find someone who has it and try because you might not like it right away its a rough transition from domes to reds!


I would never buy the razer black widow, I found a group buy for the KBT Race limited but only have a choice of purple or white LED .

So I'm going to get that with brown switches and white LED


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> If your primary use is gaming, I highly advise against blues as a competitive gamer myself. Actually had the chance to feel blues today for the first time and they felt as bad as I thought they would (in terms of gaming feel). They're super clicky, almost to the point where they feel cheap.
> I'm sitting with browns and couldn't imagine using reds, which are lighter than browns.


I love reds. I spend several hours a day gaming on my computer so the ease of hitting the keys is nice. I went from rubber dome -> black -> topre -> red, and will stick to topre and red from now on. I couldn't imagine using blues ever, as I've used the Razer BW briefly.


----------



## Kaname

In my country they sell only the MX black version of the CM Storm Trigger, alternatively the Corsair K90 has got red. Which are better for gaming?
The fact that the K90 isn't fully mechanical won't really be a bother to me anyway and I could get it for 30$ less than the other one.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> In my country they sell only the MX black version of the CM Storm Trigger, alternatively the Corsair K90 has got red. Which are better for gaming?
> The fact that the K90 isn't fully mechanical won't really be a bother to me anyway and I could get it for 30$ less than the other one.


What about the CM Storm Quickfire rapid? Would be cheaper and better than both of those boards; Probably has more switch options as well.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> What about the CM Storm Quickfire rapid? Would be cheaper and better than both of those boards; Probably has more switch options as well.


I need the numpad


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> I need the numpad


Get the Trigger


----------



## funxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I would never buy the razer black widow, I found a group buy for the KBT Race limited but only have a choice of purple or white LED .
> So I'm going to get that with brown switches and white LED


Good choice!


----------



## VesperSAINT

Anyone want to sell me some White Engraved PBT's 104 key set for $30.00 shipped for my Rosewill?


----------



## ripster

Hah, you keeding?

I paid more than that!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja

Still available from Qtan!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/104-PBT-White-Engraved-keycaps-for-Mechanical-keyboard-Cherry-Filco-Noppoo-/300598729920?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item45fd149cc0


----------



## Degree

I don't see how you guys think white engraved caps are attractive x_X

EDIT: I take that back, after seeing them on the black filco :O
I know what I'm doing next xD


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

They're cheaper in Qtan's store:
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-engraved-key-cap/lid=19240211

EDIT: And cheaper yet from his group buy:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32143-Order-Taking-104-PBT-caps(KBC-White-dye-colorful-blue-plus-thick)-Deadline-6-15


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Hah, you keeding?
> I paid more than that!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja
> Still available from Qtan!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/104-PBT-White-Engraved-keycaps-for-Mechanical-keyboard-Cherry-Filco-Noppoo-/300598729920?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item45fd149cc0


Lol, no, I'm not kidding







I saw those deals but it seems alot of people have been selling them for $30.00 on GH but I keep missing out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I don't see how you guys think white engraved caps are attractive x_X
> EDIT: I take that back, after seeing them on the black filco :O
> I know what I'm doing next xD


Lol... the downside of exposure in a limited supply market... another competitor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> They're cheaper in Qtan's store:
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-engraved-key-cap/lid=19240211
> EDIT: And cheaper yet from his group buy:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?32143-Order-Taking-104-PBT-caps(KBC-White-dye-colorful-blue-plus-thick)-Deadline-6-15


Yeh, this one has been the most affordable options from actual stores and not from individuals... *sigh* I might have to do the wait and prey game on GH.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Lol, no, I'm not kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those deals but it seems alot of people have been selling them for $30.00 on GH but I keep missing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i had both a black and white for sale and you PMed me like seconds after I sold them.

anyway, list is updated. if i missed you just remind me here or send me a PM.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i had both a black and white for sale and you PMed me like seconds after I sold them.
> anyway, list is updated. if i missed you just remind me here or send me a PM.


*sigh* I know... My fault for getting on GH too late









Thanks for the update! I'll hope for the best for your doggy~


----------



## waar

thanks







her surgery should be sometime next week. just need to schedule it so my brother can take her since i'll be working out of town


----------



## ripster

Best of luck!

My last dog had a cancerous toe, they chopped it off, and he died at 16 of old age!


----------



## bjgrenke

What's the difference between a Ducky Shine II and the Ducky Year of the Dragon? Is it just the numpad? I'm all lined up for a Year of the Dragon now but if the Shine 2 has a numpad and is easy to get I might want that.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What's the difference between a Ducky Shine II and the Ducky Year of the Dragon? Is it just the numpad? I'm all lined up for a Year of the Dragon now but if the Shine 2 has a numpad and is easy to get I might want that.


The numpad + without wristrest + without "Year of the Dragon"

Everything else is the same


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The numpad + without wristrest + without "Year of the Dragon"
> Everything else is the same










any word on pricing or availability for North America?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word on pricing or availability for North America?


Should be around August if I remember correctly.
Pricing should be around the price of the shines.

btw I saw you were trying to preorder the Ducky Year of the Dragon on geekhack from Lin.
( I signed up for it too, but backed off when I saw that the LEDs go with the switches and realized the price was way to high and not worth it, Browns = no thanks <3 )

Did you preordered it yet?


----------



## crazyg0od33

if you want backlighting, I really recommend the CM storm trigger. Using it right now, my first mech. keyboard and I love it. absolutely love it!


----------



## VesperSAINT

Anyone own White blank/engraved ABS 104 key set? How much do these sell for used or from individual sellers? Not WASDkeyboard price.
Anyone want to sell me theirs?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Best of luck!
> My last dog had a cancerous toe, they chopped it off, and he died at 16 of old age!


thanks ripster.

hopefully it's nothing. but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> thanks ripster.
> hopefully it's nothing. but better safe than sorry.


waar is demik?! mind.... blown... And hopin for the best with your lil doggy friend


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Anyone own White blank/engraved ABS 104 key set? How much do these sell for used or from individual sellers? Not WASDkeyboard price.
> Anyone want to sell me theirs?


Make a WTB thread here and on GH. This isn't the place for that.


----------



## ripster

Yeah, no Offtopic conversations in a Club Thread!

Wait, is this Geekhack?

And Waar being Demik explains a LOT.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> May I join?
> Bought a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate:
> It's the first time I ever touch a mechanical keyboard and I love it, so comfortable to type with compared to the Logitech G15 I had.
> Does anyone know if I can actually set the lighting to another color or stuck to blue? I love the blue, just curious!


Just blue my friend.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Just blue my friend.


You're blue!!!


----------



## chinesethunda

just got a cm storm trigger last night on top of my razer blackwidow, so now i can experience both blue and browns =P


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You're blue!!!


and if he was green he would die...


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but that's not what im looking for, i think im going to buy the KBT Race with MX-Blue with Green LED on friday for $115, and also get on the preorder for the MX-Brown with White LED that ends tomorrow and that should arrive by the end of the month. If i don't like the MX-Blues i know my buddy will probable be interested or maybe even someone on ocn!
> +1Rep to Degree and lightsout


To those who've been looking for the KBT Race/Pure and have been discouraged by the long wait times associated with group buys: they are now being sold by mechanicalkeyboards.com.
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&m=27


----------



## Qu1ckset

+1 Rep ChaoticKinesis for the link

Ordered my KPT Race with MX-Brown switches and white LED backlight for $143.45 USD Shipped!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> +1 Rep ChaoticKinesis for the link
> Ordered my KPT Race with MX-Brown switches and white LED backlight for $143.45 USD Shipped!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Should be around August if I remember correctly.
> Pricing should be around the price of the shines.
> btw I saw you were trying to preorder the Ducky Year of the Dragon on geekhack from Lin.
> ( I signed up for it too, but backed off when I saw that the LEDs go with the switches and realized the price was way to high and not worth it, Browns = no thanks <3 )
> Did you preordered it yet?


Hmm, I might go with that then if I can get my hands on one with blue LEDs and browns.

I haven't paid or anything yet, I'm waiting for the led colours to be confirmed. The price seems a little steep too, especially if I can get the same thing but with a numbad etc. for $150. Right now I'm leaning towards backing out. I'll probably get more of what I want like switch type and colours of leds with the Shine 2.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Hmm, I might go with that then if I can get my hands on one with blue LEDs and browns.
> I haven't paid or anything yet, I'm waiting for the led colours to be confirmed. The price seems a little steep too, especially if I can get the same thing but with a numbad etc. for $150. Right now I'm leaning towards backing out. I'll probably get more of what I want like switch type and colours of leds with the Shine 2.


Yea that's what I thought too. I could get the exact same thing with numpad for way cheaper.
The LEDs are confirmed though, they have it on the Ducky Channel site I think and on their Facebook about the LEDs.
The price is just too much.
I'd get the Shine 2 if I were you.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yea that's what I thought too. I could get the exact same thing with numpad for way cheaper.
> The LEDs are confirmed though, they have it on the Ducky Channel site I think and on their Facebook about the LEDs.
> The price is just too much.
> I'd get the Shine 2 if I were you.


Yeah, I think I will. I'll wait for the Geekhack thread to be updated with the LED confirmation then tell her. I'd much rather have brown switches over the blues.

The shine 2 won't be any harder to get than the Shine 1?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Yeah, I think I will. I'll wait for the Geekhack thread to be updated with the LED confirmation then tell her. I'd much rather have brown switches over the blues.
> The shine 2 won't be any harder to get than the Shine 1?


- Yea I wanted to Browns over the Blues but the fact that it will be Yellow LED was a big no no.

- Nope, they will be on sale on Tigerimports when it comes out.
Tigerimport is an official reseller of the Ducky Channel keyboards so they will have full access to the keyboards.
TankGuys will also have them, but lately they have been running out of stocks for awhile now, was going to buy the MX Browns w/ White LED but they ran out. So I went with the CM Storm Trigger.

http://duckychannel.com.tw/en/partners.html


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make a WTB thread here and on GH. This isn't the place for that.


----------



## magicase

For owners of the Corsair K90. Corsair claims that he rubber dome keys they used are "tuned silicon dome keyswitches". Did you feel a difference between a normal keyboard and their "tuned" keys?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> For owners of the Corsair K90. Corsair claims that he rubber dome keys they used are "tuned silicon dome keyswitches". Did you feel a difference between a normal keyboard and their "tuned" keys?


They're just saying that to make all of their keys "special."


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> - Yea I wanted to Browns over the Blues but the fact that it will be Yellow LED was a big no no.
> - Nope, they will be on sale on Tigerimports when it comes out.
> Tigerimport is an official reseller of the Ducky Channel keyboards so they will have full access to the keyboards.
> TankGuys will also have them, but lately they have been running out of stocks for awhile now, was going to buy the MX Browns w/ White LED but they ran out. So I went with the CM Storm Trigger.
> http://duckychannel.com.tw/en/partners.html


No kidding, I was going to switch to blues just for the LEDs.

Perfect, I was about to go with a Ducky Shine from Tiger Imports before I heard about the Year of the Dragon or the Shine II.


----------



## IloveKuchen

Wanna join the club too.
Browns are nice, i prefer them over blues


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> 
> Wanna join the club too.
> Browns are nice, i prefer them over blues


I always loved the look of the White Noppoo Choc Mini's. I wanted one with Cherry MX Reds but they are kinda priced highly







Got myself a Rosewill RK-9000RE for $60 instead... Poor ppl gotta settle for what they can afford


----------



## magicase

Add me to the club thanks!!!

CoolerMaster Storm Trigger Cherry Red Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## IloveKuchen

Quote:


> I always loved the look of the White Noppoo Choc Mini's. I wanted one with Cherry MX Reds but they are kinda priced highly Got myself a Rosewill RK-9000RE for $60 instead... Poor ppl gotta settle for what they can afford


The reds wouldv been the same price, i ordered from some retailer in germany so i payed 100€, its not cheap or something but like that i have fast RMA if i ever need it and with extra tax it wouldv come to about 95€ from China anyway...what i did is to wait another month before buying so i could perfectly fit it into my PC-budget


----------



## chinesethunda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Add me to the club thanks!!!
> CoolerMaster Storm Trigger Cherry Red Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


about to get mine in browns


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make a WTB thread here and on GH. This isn't the place for that.
Click to expand...

Ha my bad didn't mean to sound like a wanna be mod. But you'll have much better chances with the thread you made. Or just quit being cheap and buy them new.


----------



## eftj

If you could get them in the UK, I definitely would have bought a Das. But I am very happy with my Corsair K60.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> If you could get them in the UK, I definitely would have bought a Das. But I am very happy with my Corsair K60.


I don't think you would like the Das as much. I don't think anyone would prefer the glossy plastic over the aluminum on the K series.


----------



## eftj

That is true, actually. The build quality on this is superb.


----------



## jammo2k5

Update. Filco MJ2 ninja cherry browns. I have added some mionix key caps for F keys, Del cluster, arrow keys and Ten keypad. Then we have a Zinc Filco logo ESC key and some Zinc SC2 race keycaps up top.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha my bad didn't mean to sound like a wanna be mod. But you'll have much better chances with the thread you made. Or just quit being cheap and buy them new.










It's all good. I had already made all the threads I can for the keycaps on the sites, but point taken... I should just go a lil' over budget and raise my buying price a lil'... The problems of a poor man


----------



## Degree

I forgot to mention, add me in the club!
CM Storm Trigger! <3


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> If you could get them in the UK, I definitely would have bought a Das. But I am very happy with my Corsair K60.


You can get das and filco no bother. http://www.keyboardco.com/

I'm in heres my ducky.


----------



## eftj

Wow, thanks a lot. Will definitely use that in the future.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Update. Filco MJ2 ninja cherry browns. I have added some mionix key caps for F keys, Del cluster, arrow keys and Ten keypad. Then we have a Zinc Filco logo ESC key and some Zinc SC2 race keycaps up top.


I'm envious of your zinc keys, sir.


----------



## Degree

Wish I had a good camera *sigh* Using my iPhone 4s for all my pictures xD

I want to build my computer so bad, but I want to wait for Asus GTX 670 DCUII to come back in stock so I can order everything.
My current setup: Asus G60VX Laptop - Astro A40 + Mixamp - Razer Deathadder Black Edition - Razer Goliathus Mousepad - CM Storm Trigger


----------



## IloveKuchen

If you want to make good picts and your using some telephone cam (iPhone4 cam actually can be good) make sure you compensate the really small lens with a lot of nice daylight.
Use a sunny day and if you can get something to stabilize the camera(phone) so you dont shake, your photo looks a tiny little bit shaky.

If you do that you get rid of the the noise(noise comes with to few light and small lense) and the photo looks good.
Kk that was some smal advice, now to why i responded:
whats that external sound device your using? Im looking for a not too expensive external sound card with such a wheel on the top to tune down the audio.


----------



## Imprezzion

I finally got my QPad MK-80 from sweden today and my god what a monster








I got it with browns and I have to say i'm real happy I did! I love the light touch they have and the feedbacks just right.
Board types exceptionally well and gaming is like a baws as well.

Couldn't be more happy with it!

Only downside is that it seems my spacebar hangs on something or w/e cause it goes way heavier then the other keys and sometimes even gets stuck.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> If you want to make good picts and your using some telephone cam (iPhone4 cam actually can be good) make sure you compensate the really small lens with a lot of nice daylight.
> Use a sunny day and if you can get something to stabilize the camera(phone) so you dont shake, your photo looks a tiny little bit shaky.
> If you do that you get rid of the the noise(noise comes with to few light and small lense) and the photo looks good.
> Kk that was some smal advice, now to why i responded:
> whats that external sound device your using? Im looking for a not too expensive external sound card with such a wheel on the top to tune down the audio.


It's the Astro mixamp for my Astro A40s.
And thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dbdynsty25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> It's the Astro mixamp for my Astro A40s.
> And thanks for the advice!


I've got the same system. Astro makes some awesome sound equipment.


----------



## IloveKuchen

thx +rep.
Thats gonna be something to look into at about Christmas time, that and some nice headphones


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> thx +rep.
> Thats gonna be something to look into at about Christmas time, that and some nice headphones


The Astro A50 is about to be released btw







So I'd wait for that to come out if you are planning on getting the astros








The magic happens within the mixamp, which is known as the best. People buy it along with a different headphone instead of the A40s.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> If you want to make good picts and your using some telephone cam (iPhone4 cam actually can be good) make sure you compensate the really small lens with a lot of nice daylight.
> Use a sunny day and if you can get something to stabilize the camera(phone) so you dont shake, your photo looks a tiny little bit shaky.
> 
> If you do that you get rid of the the noise(noise comes with to few light and small lense) and the photo looks good.
> Kk that was some smal advice, now to why i responded:
> whats that external sound device your using? Im looking for a not too expensive external sound card with such a wheel on the top to tune down the audio.


This^ As much as I hate apple the 4s has an excellent camera.


----------



## waar

cream cheese and green goodness!


----------



## lightsout

Those came out pretty nice.


----------



## balancebox

add Pure Blue switches with Orange LED to the list


































So small compare to my filco 104

its like the size of the ducky wrist rest LOL


----------



## simonfredette

LEDs look great though the orange is different , good different.


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> LEDs look great though the orange is different , good different.


It was the only option available







I would of prefer white but oh well =) 105 for it


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> add Pure Blue switches with Orange LED to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip x2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So small compare to my filco 104
> its like the size of the ducky wrist rest LOL


Damn, that's a very nice looking keyboard. I would need to import in order to get any KBTalking keyboard though.


----------



## balancebox

^I just brought it for a reseller on GH

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31269-Poker-%283rd-batch%29-and-Pure-and-Race

=)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> ^I just brought it for a reseller on GH
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31269-Poker-%283rd-batch%29-and-Pure-and-Race
> =)


Thanks. It looks so nice. Wondering if I should get one even though I already have a Filco Majestouch Black with MX Blues. Must...Resist...TEMPTATION!


----------



## waar

too bad it's not programmable.

i would have liked to switch fn with tilde. im use to the fn key next to shift on my hhkb.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*


What is the other light along the bottom keys from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> too bad it's not programmable.
> i would have liked to switch fn with tilde. im use to the fn key next to shift on my hhkb.


I'm sure you could use software like AutoHotkey to do that.


----------



## balancebox

the white LED turns on when the function is on

eg WINDOWS key off, backspace to delete, the right bottom (shift,alt,win,crtl) becomes up,down,left,right


----------



## waar

list updated


----------



## Marin

HHKB, y u no caps lock.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> HHKB, y u no caps lock.


The better question is,
Marin, y u yes caps lock.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cream cheese and green goodness!


I likey Waar.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> HHKB, y u no caps lock.


man, ive gotten so used to anti capslock i keep turning on capslock on "regular" boards lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> I likey Waar.


i like you too!


----------



## Dbdynsty25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The magic happens within the mixamp, which is known as the best. People buy it along with a different headphone instead of the A40s.


Yeah, that's what I did. Had the Astro A30s w/ the mixamp at first, but ultimately upgraded to some V-MODA LP2s in all black. Use the iPhone cable on the Mixamp and voila...a much better solution.









Oh and add me to the Mechanical Keyboard list!

CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ Cherry Reds (one for work and one for home)


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbdynsty25*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I did. Had the Astro A30s w/ the mixamp at first, but ultimately upgraded to some V-MODA LP2s in all black. Use the iPhone cable on the Mixamp and voila...a much better solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and add me to the Mechanical Keyboard list!
> CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ Cherry Reds (one for work and one for home)


pics?


----------



## Dbdynsty25

What do you need pics of, the keyboards? Well here ya go:

The pictures don't do them justice, especially the bottom one and I don't feel like taking the time to adjust the levels. Too lazy tonight. The PBT keys match the matte finish on the board perfectly so it looks completely uniform. Yes, I lost the LED lights, but 99% of the time I don't even need the lights anyway.

PBT Engraved on the bottom one (for work) and then awaiting my custom set from WASD for my gaming board on top.


----------



## NguyenAdam

I need to get myself a set of PBT caps. The Filco stock ones are getting sooo shiny.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My KBT Race is on its way and my Portal keyset and biohazard keys in the GH group buy are paid for.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> My current setup: Asus G60VX Laptop - Astro A40 + Mixamp - Razer Deathadder Black Edition - Razer Goliathus Mousepad - CM Storm Trigger


I have the same laptop


----------



## waar

I don't know how it happened but I now have more topre than cherry


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I don't know how it happened but I now have more topre than cherry


Blasphemy.


----------



## waar

I drank the kool aid!

But I have 136 green switches coming in to build my mx mini


----------



## csm725

I hate Greens!!!








Get them outta my Duckies!


----------



## waar

How.... dare you?


----------



## OC-Guru

epic fail


----------



## waar

That's not mechanical


----------



## csm725

Ummm, that's a Dell _rubber dome...._


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> That's not mechanical


ya wat?...

nevermind then, I have to l2keyboard lol..


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> ya wat?...
> nevermind then, I have to l2keyboard lol..


Run away while you still can!!!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I have the same laptop


<3 yea it's been doing good for the past years, although it is getting outdated.
Building my computer sometime next week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> My KBT Race is on its way and my Portal keyset and biohazard keys in the GH group buy are paid for.


It will be my next KB


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I drank the kool aid!
> But I have 136 green switches coming in to build my mx mini


The topre kool aid is delicious!

Although I'll have 4 MX boards soon; just got a Noppoo mini Friday and a couple sets of keycaps on Geekhack. Think I also have a KBT Race on the way









Need to find a way to change out my Blacks in my Ducky though; blacks blow


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> My KBT Race is on its way and my Portal keyset and biohazard keys in the GH group buy are paid for.


yeah...rag sent me my invoice for $200+, and i was like "...damn i spent too much again"


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My IBM Model XT arrived today. Going to be converting it to USB via a Teensy and Soarer's code.


----------



## lightsout

Thats nice. Very clean!


----------



## simonfredette

I never liked those podium style caps that IBM used , pick a thickness and stick to it ,thats a really clean looking keyboard though , any idea how old it is ?


----------



## phillyd

does anyone know how to replace sticky (in register, not physically) switches on a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I never liked those podium style caps that IBM used , pick a thickness and stick to it ,thats a really clean looking keyboard though , any idea how old it is ?


The XT and ATs aren't as well documented as the Model M is, but when I opened it up there was 1984 stamped on the inside of the metal backplate.


----------



## simonfredette

I figured with the style and colour it had to be 80's , it looks amazing for that age and you know the quality was there , im sure there are still a ton of people trying to find these because their own has bit the dust after all the years.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> does anyone know how to replace sticky (in register, not physically) switches on a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate?


Say again?


----------



## KipH

I hope you all took a good look at all the new keyboards I talked about during Computex. Sorry I am late posting this here:
Kip at Computex 2012

There are plenty more on my YouTube chanel but this is the one you want:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> does anyone know how to replace sticky (in register, not physically) switches on a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate?
> 
> 
> 
> Say again?
Click to expand...

the keys pop back up but they still act as if they are being held down. i need to fix this.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the keys pop back up but they still act as if they are being held down. i need to fix this.


Try reinstalling drivers. I can't see this being a keyboard issue.

@*Kip69* Finally a quality english one







Thanks for this!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the keys pop back up but they still act as if they are being held down. i need to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reinstalling drivers. I can't see this being a keyboard issue.
> 
> @*Kip69* Finally a quality english one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this!
Click to expand...

yeah definitely not drivers. it comes with wear and is a common problem


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah definitely not drivers. it comes with wear and is a common problem


Just a wild guess, but if it is the stems sticking down it might just need cleaning. Or even lube. Lube fixes all problems that can't be fixed via Duct tape! Just get some silicon grease and get in there good.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah definitely not drivers. it comes with wear and is a common problem
> 
> 
> 
> Just a wild guess, but if it is the stems sticking down it might just need cleaning. Or even lube. Lube fixes all problems that can't be fixed via Duct tape! Just get some silicon grease and get in there good.
Click to expand...


which lube should i use?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> which lube should i use?


----------



## knoxy_14

there was a big sale on the DAS keyboards for 95$ i got the ultimate with blue switches was wondering anybody with experience with this keyboard


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> which lube should i use?
Click to expand...


----------



## waar

youll need to open the switch to lube it correctly.

in that case, might as well change it since you have to desolder it anyway.

chances are there is dirty in the switch. take keycap off, press stem down and blow air into it.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*
> 
> there was a big sale on the DAS keyboards for 95$ i got the ultimate with blue switches was wondering anybody with experience with this keyboard


How come I didn't know about this








Where did you buy from? When was it?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> youll need to open the switch to lube it correctly.
> 
> in that case, might as well change it since you have to desolder it anyway.
> 
> chances are there is dirty in the switch. take keycap off, press stem down and blow air into it.


thanks! I'll try this


----------



## yakuzapuppy

$55 for an open box Meka G1...I'm happy with it so far. Hopefully the $20MIR goes through too lol

I'll take pics after the Thunder tie the Finals


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> How come I didn't know about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you buy from? When was it?


the last weekend it ended up being 95$ shipped and J&R not anymore though saw it in the online deals


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*
> 
> the last weekend it ended up being 95$ shipped and J&R not anymore though saw it in the online deals


Oh well








Next KB I'm getting is the KBT Pure/Race.
It is extremely sexy <3


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*
> 
> the last weekend it ended up being 95$ shipped and J&R not anymore though saw it in the online deals


now he tells us !


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> now he tells us !


i think it ran for a couple weeks....lol sorry hopefully its worth it


----------



## Qu1ckset

You can add me to the list































































So i ordered it from http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/ on friday and it arrived today!!
as for build quality the keyboard is amazing, the brown switches need some getting used to, blues are WAY better for typing, and it doesn't help the keys are super smooth compared to my old keyboard , but its my first hour with it, i bet in a week this keyboard will feel amazing ! as for the discolored keys in the pic its my camera not the keyboard


----------



## simonfredette

looks sick , love it !


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> You can add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i ordered it from http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/ on friday and it arrived today!!
> as for build quality the keyboard is amazing, the brown switches need some getting used to, blues are WAY better for typing, and it doesn't help the keys are super smooth compared to my old keyboard , but its my first hour with it, i bet in a week this keyboard will feel amazing ! as for the discolored keys in the pic its my camera not the keyboard


I love the small size and the white LEDS look very nice!


----------



## Qu1ckset

I'm thinking about getting the kbt pure with aluminium casing and blue switches but the $199.99 price tag seems steep incomparision to my $115 kbt race


----------



## yakuzapuppy

OKC is done,, LeBron finally did it. I want a rematch next season. Here's my new Meka G1


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy*
> 
> OKC is done,, LeBron finally did it. I want a rematch next season. Here's my new Meka G1


Not over yet. Nice KB







That's my old monitor!


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> You can add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i ordered it from http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/ on friday and it arrived today!!
> as for build quality the keyboard is amazing, the brown switches need some getting used to, blues are WAY better for typing, and it doesn't help the keys are super smooth compared to my old keyboard , but its my first hour with it, i bet in a week this keyboard will feel amazing ! as for the discolored keys in the pic its my camera not the keyboard


I know where you live now you cant hide from me

btw nice race









was deciding between pure or race, got pure









how much was shipping and custom? total price?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> I know where you live now you cant hide from me
> btw nice race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was deciding between pure or race, got pure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much was shipping and custom? total price?


$170 CAD


----------



## Crunkles

Question: My OCN Ducky (Ducky 9008G2-A) has blacks and I've come to loathe black switches. Is it worth replacing the switches or selling and getting a new board?


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd sell it and get a new board. Replacing the switches is possible but incredibly time consuming and takes a very steady hand to re-solder them.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'd sell it and get a new board. Replacing the switches is possible but incredibly time consuming and takes a very steady hand to re-solder them.


That's what I figured. Off to geekhack (once I get home to take pics, lol)!


----------



## IloveKuchen

G81-3000 for 1€ (+shipping). It was dirty like hell, after cleaning it up its looking nice again.7


----------



## Boyboyd

That looks 100% brand new.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> 
> G81-3000 for 1€ (+shipping). It was dirty like hell, after cleaning it up its looking nice again.7


Simply awesome.

Edit:
One of the cap covers for my IBM Model M '93 broke when I moved earlier this year. Any way to replace them?


----------



## IloveKuchen

Check out the shift key, also the case has some parts where you can see its age.
Btw, is there a way to check the age from the serial number or something? The guy at ebay sold it as old, im not so sure its that old though it was really dirty.


----------



## Fultonloyn

I figure this is probably the best place to direct my mech keyboard questions...I am very interested in getting a Tenkeyless or Filco keyboard. I would prefer Red switches but most places have no stock. Anyone have a guess as to when they will be available?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> I figure this is probably the best place to direct my mech keyboard questions...I am very interested in getting a Tenkeyless or Filco keyboard. I would prefer Red switches but most places have no stock. Anyone have a guess as to when they will be available?


Try here: http://MechanicalKeyboards.com/


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> 
> G81-3000 for 1€ (+shipping). It was dirty like hell, after cleaning it up its looking nice again.7


Although its cherry, G81 boards are not mechanical boards. They use MY switches which are rubberdomes iirc


----------



## IloveKuchen

Its a hybrid, and to be honest it doesnt feel different (ofc its a bit harder to press down then even blacks but that due to the feather. that makes it a really silent keyboar)to other linear switches.
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Cherry+switches+and+boards#MY


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> Its a hybrid, and to be honest it doesnt feel different (ofc its a bit harder to press down then even blacks but that due to the feather. that makes it a really silent keyboar)to other linear switches.
> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Cherry+switches+and+boards#MY


Harder to press than blacks? EWWW


----------



## IloveKuchen

They are harder to press down but i just checked its the same amount of force needed to activate the key.
Its nice for gaming, a little bit better then a rubberdome and as quiet as a rubberdome.
I only got it for collecting though, i like my choc mini its so compact


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> They are harder to press down but i just checked its the same amount of force needed to activate the key.
> Its nice for gaming, a little bit better then a rubberdome and as quiet as a rubberdome.
> I only got it for collecting though, i like my choc mini its so compact


I've only got blacks, reds and topres at the moment and I can't stand blacks for gaming. Too hard to press. Makes me feel like I'm working to game.


----------



## variant

I just got the CM Storm Trigger. It is my first mechanical keyboard. I am not used to the extra macro keys and I find myself hitting keys like one key over instead. I am really liking the brown switches.

Another thing is I am noticing what sounds like the metal springs when I type. That's the only way I can describe it. Is that normal?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Completely finished my XT mod.

It's been converted to USB and made compatible with modern computers. The teensy 2.0 controller is installed internally within the keyboard chasis itself so it looks as if it came stock with USB. I split the cable stress block in half and placed the USB cable in it to maintain the stock look. I also modded the space bar (to require less force to actuate) by bending the spacebar stabilizer, that required dissembling the entire keyboard. On the inside of the keyboard chasis "19/10/84" was written so I'm guessing that's the keyboard's age or at least the top chasis' birthdate.

Waar/demik please add this modded XT to my list of keyboards. Gracias!

















^The finished product









^The USB cable placed inside the stock cable stress relief block.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> I just got the CM Storm Trigger. It is my first mechanical keyboard. I am not used to the extra macro keys and I find myself hitting keys like one key over instead. I am really liking the brown switches.
> Another thing is I am noticing what sounds like the metal springs when I type. That's the only way I can describe it. Is that normal?


It sounds like maybe you're bottoming out. I'm not sure, but I think the Trigger and the QuickFire line have plate-mounted switches, so you're probably just hearing the echo from that?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Completely finished my XT mod.
> It's been converted to USB and made compatible with modern computers. The teensy 2.0 controller is installed internally within the keyboard chasis itself so it looks as if it came stock with USB. I split the cable stress block in half and placed the USB cable in it to maintain the stock look. I also modded the space bar (to require less force to actuate) by bending the spacebar stabilizer, that required dissembling the entire keyboard. On the inside of the keyboard chasis "19/10/84" was written so I'm guessing that's the keyboard's age or at least the top chasis' birthdate.
> Waar/demik please add this modded XT to my list of keyboards. Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The finished product
> ^The USB cable placed inside the stock cable stress relief block.


Looks great! I'll have to send you one for you to mod if I ever come across one!

I'll update the list when I get home tonight.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikrin*
> 
> It sounds like maybe you're bottoming out. I'm not sure, but I think the Trigger and the QuickFire line have plate-mounted switches, so you're probably just hearing the echo from that?


Maybe? I don't know much about it. Whatever it is, it's annoying.


----------



## IloveKuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I've only got blacks, reds and topres at the moment and I can't stand blacks for gaming. Too hard to press. Makes me feel like I'm working to game.


Others say that they accidently press reds while gaming, its a pure matter of taste.
You will surely find people who like the my switches best, but i think most will like pure mechanical more and i understand it, i also like browns and blues (browns over blues, less noise is a nice thing imo) but i prefer blacks over reds because i have a hard time not bottoming out without tactile feedback and light switches.
Quote:


> Completely finished my XT mod.


i like!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Does anyone want to get in on the imsto group buy? I want some dyesub blue on white keys.


----------



## variant

Here's the ping I am hearing. The first one is close up, the second is farther away.

ping.zip 508k .zip file


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> I just got the CM Storm Trigger. It is my first mechanical keyboard. I am not used to the extra macro keys and I find myself hitting keys like one key over instead. I am really liking the brown switches.
> Another thing is I am noticing what sounds like the metal springs when I type. That's the only way I can describe it. Is that normal?


Me too! When I first got it, I kept hitting the macro key for some reason. Hitting in between keys.
However I don't have that problem anymore and after 3 days of usage, it's like i never changed keyboards








Just takes time.

As for the Metal Spring sound... not sure what you mean, you should only here the switches. Taking a video of it making the metal spring sound would help a lot.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Me too! When I first got it, I kept hitting the macro key for some reason. Hitting in between keys.
> However I don't have that problem anymore and after 3 days of usage, it's like i never changed keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just takes time.
> As for the Metal Spring sound... not sure what you mean, you should only here the switches. Taking a video of it making the metal spring sound would help a lot.


I recorded the audio. It's on the post above.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Just received my grey on white PBT's today. I put the on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and I like how they came out:


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Just received my grey on white PBT's today. I put the on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and I like how they came out:


Extremely seck-c! <3


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> Extremely seck-c! <3


Thanks! I'm extremely pleased with how it turned out too


----------



## jaker1993

Here's my corsair k90 that i brought for my new gaming rig.
Finding it great to use, coming up from a normal keyboard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> Extremely seck-c! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm extremely pleased with how it turned out too
Click to expand...

I thought you were getting engraved? Got tired of hunting? Those look good I had the same set. I love how they feel to type on.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought you were getting engraved? Got tired of hunting? Those look good I had the same set. I love how they feel to type on.


Haha, well I found some black engraved caps which I should be getting my hands on soon and I think I'll try to trade those for white engraved ones.

The grey on white PBT's feel absolutely amazing! I'm just waiting for my o-rings to arrive so I can put them on too























Why'd you get rid of your grey on white PBT's? How is the printing durability on these? The light grey looks great but I'm scared it'll wear off fast.


----------



## waar

list updated.

got this today










added ccng and cherry sticker to it


----------



## IloveKuchen

Nice numpad!

Iv got those today, even though i will get trouble with my wife if i dont store them somewhere out of sight i couldnt resist to hit those on ebay, its funny how nobody bids of the seller doesnt say its mechanincal.
Now they are mine for less then 10€









Ml-switches are better then i thought.


----------



## 161029

I've always been interested in the ML switches but when I was in Japan I couldn't find a keyboard with these switches in any store (I went to Akihabara which means I went to Yodabashi and the Cleverly store where I bought my Filco).


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveKuchen*
> 
> Nice numpad!
> Iv got those today, even though i will get trouble with my wife if i dont store them somewhere out of sight i couldnt resist to hit those on ebay, its funny how nobody bids of the seller doesnt say its mechanincal.
> Now they are mine for less then 10€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ml-switches are better then i thought.


I have a pair of these that I got for $10 a piece. Great keyboards, especially for the price.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought you were getting engraved? Got tired of hunting? Those look good I had the same set. I love how they feel to type on.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well I found some black engraved caps which I should be getting my hands on soon and I think I'll try to trade those for white engraved ones.
> 
> The grey on white PBT's feel absolutely amazing! I'm just waiting for my o-rings to arrive so I can put them on too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why'd you get rid of your grey on white PBT's? How is the printing durability on these? The light grey looks great but I'm scared it'll wear off fast.
Click to expand...

I was just doing a lot of buying and selling at the time. I didn't keep them long enough but I have heard that the lettering wears off fairly quick.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I was just doing a lot of buying and selling at the time. I didn't keep them long enough but I have heard that the lettering wears off fairly quick.


Well looks like I'll eventually have to look for those engraved ones







But for now, these are absolutely awesome! Let's hope that whoever you heard that from, is wrong ^_^:;


----------



## bubs

my newest version


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How do u guys recommend i clean my BlackWidow Ultimate.


----------



## meckert15834

my girlfriend got me a BlackWidow Ultimate for my birthday a week ago and i love it ! but i have also never owned any other mechanical keyboards to compare it to


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How do u guys recommend i clean my BlackWidow Ultimate.


The same way you would clean any other keyboard. Pull the keycaps out and blow some air in there. I have a small air compressor, so it makes it that much easier.


----------



## phillyd

my friend is in desperate need of a mechanical keyboard (he has a really bad dome one that the keys dont work on half the time). Cheap, with a tenkey. no real preferences on the looks. preferably quiet switches. no macros, no backlighting.
maybe $40-$50 range would be ideal.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my friend is in desperate need of a mechanical keyboard (he has a really bad dome one that the keys dont work on half the time). Cheap, with a tenkey. no real preferences on the looks. preferably quiet switches. no macros, no backlighting.
> maybe $40-$50 range would be ideal.


Don't think theres a mechanical keyboard at that price....


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Don't think theres a mechanical keyboard at that price....


----------



## Fultonloyn

Stuck between two different models.... What do you guys think?

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-durandal-g1nl-red-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html

Or the Ducky Shine with Reds....


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


The cheapest mechanical keyboard would be:

* Coolermaster Storm QuickFire Rapid

For around $70~

Which is an amazing keyboard btw


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The cheapest mechanical keyboard would be:
> 
> * Coolermaster Storm QuickFire Rapid
> 
> For around $70~
> 
> Which is an amazing keyboard btw


ill see if i can find one lightly used or refurbished.


----------



## simonfredette

otherwise you can find older IBM keyboards on EBAY where people either dont know they are mechs or just dont mention it and you get them cheap..


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> Stuck between two different models.... What do you guys think?
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-durandal-g1nl-red-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html
> Or the Ducky Shine with Reds....


Depends on what you want. With the Max keyboard you'll get the USB ports and audio, but I'm fairly certain that the overall build quality and backlight quality goes to the ducky.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my friend is in desperate need of a mechanical keyboard (he has a really bad dome one that the keys dont work on half the time). Cheap, with a tenkey. no real preferences on the looks. preferably quiet switches. no macros, no backlighting.
> maybe $40-$50 range would be ideal.


The Ducky 1008XM and 1087XM are around $50. However, they use Alps switches, not Cherry MX.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> The Ducky 1008XM and 1087XM are around $50. However, they use Alps switches, not Cherry MX.


how good are the alps switches


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I just got the Corsair Vengeance K90







Sign me up!!


----------



## knoxy_14

just got my new DAS keyboard ultimate with blues on them and wow it is very pleasant to type on on and this is built like a tank


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I just got the Corsair Vengeance K90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up!!


Pictures


----------



## Fultonloyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Depends on what you want. With the Max keyboard you'll get the USB ports and audio, but I'm fairly certain that the overall build quality and backlight quality goes to the ducky.


yeah i figured that..i just really like the look of those Max boards...I think the Ducky will be ordered in the near future!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> how good are the alps switches


That is a nice looking board. But if you like the feel of red switch you need cherry. If you like blue, the other options may be ok. All are better than rubber








Nice looking it is, but I don't like that big bump on the right shoulder, or the wrist rest. Their foam wrist rest looks nice though.

At that price the Ducky Shine II (or Dragon) will blow it away. It is a beautify board. Look up, you will see I posted a video of it at Computex. But you may want to look at the Rosewill, i-Rocks and i-one boards just for more options and to make your choice harder







They all have videos in my Computex coverage.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ill see if i can find one lightly used or refurbished.


Just go to the classified section of geekhack, there are plenty of used and new keyboards up all the time.


----------



## Qu1ckset

After about a week of typing, gaming, using media functions on my kbt race with mx-browns and I'm in love, I'm thinking of buying the kbt pure with mx-blues that's how much I love this keyboard, I don't think I could ever go back to rubber domes lol


----------



## Amo

My new Choc Mini with O-rings and a custom wrist rest.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Sweet...Did you make the wrist rest yourself?


----------



## Amo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Sweet...Did you make the wrist rest yourself?


Yup! I have a Woodcraft store about 5 minutes from my house. It's a ~1/2" thick board of Wenge that I cut/routed/sanded today. It's not finished, but it feels so good I can't not use it while I take a break...plus I'm not sure how I'm finishing it yet!


----------



## ripster

grumble can't delete this double post....


----------



## ripster

Beeswax oil.


----------



## IloveKuchen

Quote:


> plus I'm not sure how I'm finishing it yet!


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_finish_Wenge_wood

Nice keyboard+wristrest!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I have finally received my KBTalking Race, MX red switches and green LEDs. I must say I love this keyboard even after only having it for a day and a half, all the keys are in the right spot for my hands, only thing that has disagreed with me so far is the tiny right shift, but it is just going to be a case of getting used to the slightly different layout. I used my Steelseries 6Gv2 as my main board before this, I enjoyed the smooth feeling of the MX black linear switches (compared to both blues and browns), but found after longer periods of typing my fingers were becoming sore. The lighter MX red switches are so much lighter, they only need a soft touch to activate.


I recommend this board to anyone.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I have finally received my KBTalking Race, MX red switches and green LEDs. I must say I love this keyboard even after only having it for a day and a half, all the keys are in the right spot for my hands, only thing that has disagreed with me so far is the tiny right shift, but it is just going to be a case of getting used to the slightly different layout. I used my Steelseries 6Gv2 as my main board before this, I enjoyed the smooth feeling of the MX black linear switches (compared to both blues and browns), but found after longer periods of typing my fingers were becoming sore. The lighter MX red switches are so much lighter, they only need a soft touch to activate.
> 
> 
> I recommend this board to anyone.


You know what's funny I was having the same problem with the right shift when I got it, but after a week I'm used to it, I live this board so much I want to grab the kbt pure for a collection!!


----------



## 161029

I just want to get the KBTPure for fun even though I have a Filco. I see people's urges now. And I thought I would never understand them.







It's such a small, cute keyboard though.


----------



## MKHunt

Friends, I need your advice. Yeserday my keyboard got drunk on ~6oz of dark, thick beer (Aventinus Unseer 6, because only the best for my KB) and my first reaction was right the glass, turn upside down, unplug, shake upside down violently, remove keycaps, blot upside down furiously with a towel, hang from doorknobs to dry all night.

Just a few minutes ago I misted it gently with rubbing alcohol and now I'm letting that run down the face and dry. Is this the appropriate course of action?


----------



## simonfredette

I think thats about as good as you can do for now but if some got in the switches it could be a problem, you might have to go with alcohol and a qtip until its nice and clean , If you can get into the keyboard itself and inspect that sure wouldnt hurt, ive heard of people putting the whole board in dishwashers, they just didnt leave it to dry instead took it out opened it and hand dried everything to avoid corrosion ( I wouldnt do it )


----------



## MKHunt

If ti were held together with screws I would hand dry it. But it's held together with clips. And being a BMW owner, I know a thing or two about plastic clips. i.e. don't mess with them unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> If ti were held together with screws I would hand dry it. But it's held together with clips. And being a BMW owner, I know a thing or two about plastic clips. i.e. don't mess with them unless you absolutely have to.


LMAO that made me laugh


----------



## ripster

Nice beer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Nice beer.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


Only the best for my KB.

Maybe in the winter I'll soak it in The Abyss


----------



## Marin

Oh why hello there. Just been chilling in my closet for about two years.

Was getting sick of typing on my HHKB. Love it for everything else but Blues are so nice for typing.


----------



## zerokool_3211

just got this today......so far i like it alot


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I just want to get the KBTPure for fun even though I have a Filco. I see people's urges now. And I thought I would never understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small, cute keyboard though.


It IS cute!









more pics here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/vj367/kbtalking_pure_pics_limited_aluminum_edition_with/


----------



## Qu1ckset

I wonder if they will ever make an aluminum cased KBT Race ...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I have finally received my KBTalking Race, MX red switches and green LEDs. I must say I love this keyboard even after only having it for a day and a half, all the keys are in the right spot for my hands, only thing that has disagreed with me so far is the tiny right shift, but it is just going to be a case of getting used to the slightly different layout. I used my Steelseries 6Gv2 as my main board before this, I enjoyed the smooth feeling of the MX black linear switches (compared to both blues and browns), but found after longer periods of typing my fingers were becoming sore. The lighter MX red switches are so much lighter, they only need a soft touch to activate.
> 
> 
> I recommend this board to anyone.


I have this same KBT Race but I'm having issues with it. I had it working just fine for a few days, then I turned on my computer and it just stopped working. When I unplug and plug it back it, the capslock key blinks once, then it won't do anything else. Won't work or nothin. Any suggestions? I've tried different USB slots and the cables from my KBC Poker and HHKB.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I have this same KBT Race but I'm having issues with it. I had it working just fine for a few days, then I turned on my computer and it just stopped working. When I unplug and plug it back it, the capslock key blinks once, then it won't do anything else. Won't work or nothin. Any suggestions? I've tried different USB slots and the cables from my KBC Poker and HHKB.


Maybe you got a bad board, I've never had that problem, have you tried on a different computer, or Xbox or ps3?? , can you return it from where you got it??


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Maybe you got a bad board, I've never had that problem, have you tried on a different computer, or Xbox or ps3?? , can you return it from where you got it??


Haven't tried it on my laptop yet, but got it through someone on geekhack new.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Does anyone want to get in on this?

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?30405-round-2-dyesub-105-and-105-rainbow-jelly-keycaps-group


----------



## simonfredette

too easter coloured, not bad prices though , a little rough one the shipping but what do you expect


----------



## NguyenAdam

There are plenty of other options to choose from. I want the blue on white caps. The reason why I asked if anyone wanted to get in on it was because of the shipping.


----------



## azianai

anyone know where I can get a keyboard layout sheet so I can arrange my keysets?
Gonna sell some stuff and I want to make it easier for people (and me) to match the keys lol


----------



## csm725

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_United_States-NoAltGr.svg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout


----------



## ripster

Damn those Geekhack Group Buys take FOREVER to ship.

Somebody bump this one for status:

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31163-Invoicing-Hammer-amp-Sickle-and-Pi-Group-Buy

and this one:

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?28923-PRODUCTION-R3-Moogle-Kits

Forget about Doubleshot Group Key Buy 4. Never will happen.


----------



## Soggyoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> my newest version


Those keys are....AMAZING, where did you get them and do you know if they will go onto a Steelseries 6Gv2 keyboard?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Damn those Geekhack Group Buys take FOREVER to ship.
> Somebody bump this one for status:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31163-Invoicing-Hammer-amp-Sickle-and-Pi-Group-Buy
> and this one:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?28923-PRODUCTION-R3-Moogle-Kits
> Forget about Doubleshot Group Key Buy 4. Never will happen.


I would but it looks like the site has been geekhacked


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> anyone know where I can get a keyboard layout sheet so I can arrange my keysets?
> Gonna sell some stuff and I want to make it easier for people (and me) to match the keys lol


Pm me your email and I'll forward them to you.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Damn...seriously wth. I have multiple classified transactions going on right now too. No me gusta la geekhack ahora.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Your best defense against rollbacks is to have all PM's emailed to you and have important threads subscribed to send emails immediately.


----------



## ripster

Have you tried Deskthority.net?

99.99% uptime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webwit*
> Trololo... almost 1000!
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >uptime
> 4:49PM  up 966 days, 16:36, 1 user, load averages: 0.06, 0.07, 0.07


Never a rollback.

Simply backing up every night and Moderator 101 technical skills will do that.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Have you tried Deskthority.net?
> 99.99% uptime.
> Never a rollback.
> Simply backing up every night and Moderator 101 technical skills will do that.


I'm on Deskthority too, but I'm still in lurker mod on that website.


----------



## flyinion

Got my Storm Trigger about a week ago now. Loving it and finally getting used the keys.


----------



## variant

CM Storm Trigger is aesthetically one of the best looking keyboards. Too bad I had to return mine.


----------



## MKHunt

So Mionix is totally cool with replacing my board for the USB hub malfunctioning even though I lost a keycap. They even offered to replace lost ones in the future. I am super duper satisfied with my choice of products right now.


----------



## azianai

speaking of which, i gotta put up some clack blanks for sale lol...
damn GH for being down


----------



## ripster

I'll give you $1 each cash.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I'll give you $1 each cash.


sure, u just gotta PM me in GH on your account


----------



## ripster

No problem. I have half a dozen of them at any time.

IT'S A DEAL!

Does this mean it will be up soon?
Quote:


> R00TW0RM


And what is this? Geekhack no Fixie?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So Mionix is totally cool with replacing my board for the USB hub malfunctioning even though I lost a keycap. They even offered to replace lost ones in the future. I am super duper satisfied with my choice of products right now.


Yeah I have only ever heard good things from Mionix support. They answer you really quick too I was answered within 24 hours on my support ticket.


----------



## zorphon

Hey all! I have a Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid w/Reds coming tomorrow! I ordered 40A o-rings from WASDKeyboards as I need it to be as quiet as possible, and I have a red escape key and replacement windows keys I also ordered. I don't have much for keys yet but when I get the board tomorrow and put on my couple keys I have I'll post some pics so I can join the club!

I'm so excited! This is my very first mechanical.


----------



## insertacoolname

Here are some pics of my cooler master trigger (cherry MX black) sorry about crappy quality.




edit: oh yes, please add me


----------



## zorphon

Hey all! I just got my new Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Rapid w/Reds today about 30 minutes ago! I took some pics.
I love it so far, although I notice that I type slower and with more mistakes than my old membrane keyboard. Is this just because I'm not used to the red switches being so light and stuff? Will it get better once I keep practicing?

The pics:
*1: The Box*

*2: The Before Series*


*3: The After Series (Added WASD cluster orange keycaps, red ESC key, black windows keys with a little 'bump to replace CM storm logo windows key)*


*4: The Proof*


Some more pics are sprinkled around in this album I made:


http://imgur.com/a

There may be some repeats though of the ones I already embedded.

I'd love to be added: CM Storm Quickfire Rapid Red Switches. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikailmohammed

anyone knows when the gigabyte osmium keyboard will be out for sale.??


----------



## zerokool_3211

anyone know where i could get some different colored keys for my Black Widow.....it has Cherry Blues i think....i am really new to the whole mechanical keyboard thing


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know where i could get some different colored keys for my Black Widow.....it has Cherry Blues i think....i am really new to the whole mechanical keyboard thing


With almost any keys you get you won't be able to see the backlighting through the keys, unless you get transparent keys or something.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know where i could get some different colored keys for my Black Widow.....it has Cherry Blues i think....i am really new to the whole mechanical keyboard thing
> 
> 
> 
> With almost any keys you get you won't be able to see the backlighting through the keys, unless you get transparent keys or something.
Click to expand...

I have the standard edition that does not have back light....if that is the case would pretty much any keys work?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Hey all! I just got my new Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Rapid w/Reds today about 30 minutes ago! I took some pics.
> I love it so far, although I notice that I type slower and with more mistakes than my old membrane keyboard. Is this just because I'm not used to the red switches being so light and stuff? Will it get better once I keep practicing?


If this is your first mech keyboard it will take some getting used to, especially since you're learning on reds.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I started on very old blues, then browns, then blacks and now finally reds. Reds are my favourite of them all


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> I started on very old blues, then browns, then blacks and now finally reds. Reds are my favourite of them all


I started with an old '93 IBM Model M, then blacks, then topres, then reds. Only ones I didn't like were blacks; I find it takes too much weight for me to actuate keys with black switches.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I am a self aware key basher, I loved the blacks because they were very resistive and therefore more controllable compared to the browns and blues. The browns and blues for me would bottom out all the time unless I concentrated on it a lot, It is because it they don't have equal force through the press, for me I couldn't handle it as I was new to mechanical keyboards. Now that I have used black switches for so long I have gotten very accustomed to the linear switch, but the blacks made my fingers sore after extended periods of typing, that was my reason for getting red switches and so far I am loving them.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've only tried blue and red switches, but my next board will be blue.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> I have the standard edition that does not have back light....if that is the case would pretty much any keys work?
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


In that case yes, I would think so. Try pulling off a keycap and compare the shape/size (mostly depth) to other keycaps you want. Should be fine though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> I have the standard edition that does not have back light....if that is the case would pretty much any keys work?
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


As long as they are the standard Cherry MX switches then you'll have no problem buying keycaps and having them fit. The Black Widow is not as compact other other keyboards like the Noppoo mini, whose keys are slightly closer together making larger keys a tight fit.

In short, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## waar

excuse the crappy picture


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the crappy picture


Mmm tasty topres. My realforce 87u EK edition is getting delivered Monday.


----------



## waar

you're going to love it


----------



## mcpetrolhead

A photo of my current collection.



http://imgur.com/kqkAt


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> A photo of my current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kqkAt


Tribal Game Boy Advance SP and Pokémon blue... I approve so much.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Tribal Game Boy Advance SP and Pokémon blue... I approve so much.


I bought a new battery for it about 6 months ago after it being dormant for several years, it is great to flip out and play anywhere.Everybody always wants a go, I used to take it to work and my manager would play on it when he was slacking off.


----------



## waar

kmacs and ssk









(only one kmac is mine)


----------



## zorphon

Anybody know a good place to get keycaps? I want to outfit my Quickfire Rapid


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Anybody know a good place to get keycaps? I want to outfit my Quickfire Rapid


Depends on the type of keycaps you want.

ABS lasered or etched =WASD Keyboards
Doubleshot ABS= group buys (over at Deskthority)
PBT= Qtan or Imsto (qtan has his own webstore...imsto is through taobao).


----------



## simonfredette

Ok now the biggest win in keyboards ..



happy friday everyone !!


----------



## KipH

I just found a pile of keycaps for sale at my local U2 3C store. They are cheap ABS plastic, some with some with our a boring font. In many many crazy colours. Price was $250NT for a 10key less set. $300 to $400 for a full set. Separate Space bars. Fun stuff. Oh and a few key pullers and a thing I don't know what it was, did not take a picture but it looks like a stabilizer holder or similar.

I will post photos.


----------



## csm725

Watching


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Finally got my WYSE moogle kit in the mail. Looks pretty spiffy if I must say. Colors matching was spot on.


----------



## waar

good idea to go with the windows 3.1 logo


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> good idea to go with the windows 3.1 logo


Yes, I love it. It keeps the whole retro vibe.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> good idea to go with the windows 3.1 logo


the 3.1 flag logo =)


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I just found a pile of keycaps for sale at my local U2 3C store. They are cheap ABS plastic, some with some with our a boring font. In many many crazy colours. Price was $250NT for a 10key less set. $300 to $400 for a full set. Separate Space bars. Fun stuff. Oh and a few key pullers and a thing I don't know what it was, did not take a picture but it looks like a stabilizer holder or similar.
> I will post photos.


WOW!

Even though they are cheap ABS plastic, I'd rather have some cool colors than just black ABS on the Quickfire. How much would it cost for you to ship some of those over to me.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> kmacs and ssk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only one kmac is mine)


Very nice SSK! Looks very clean.. I wish I had one of those. =(

Anyway, met up with demik & sherryton last night. Here are some pics..

Sherryton's new wooden wrist rest (HHKB size):

Taken with my iPhone 4S w/ KBT Pure blues..



With HHKB Type-S:



Filco Ninja with WYSE keycaps (thanks to demik) and WYSE Moogle kit:



Finally, the Cheat with rag set (again, from demik) + RA num row


----------



## elfen

I would like to join this sexy club!

Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja Tenkeyless Mx Brown:


Thermaltake eSports MEKA G1 Mx Black:


I wished I had better camera


----------



## mikailmohammed

gigabyte osmium anyone??


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> gigabyte osmium anyone??


Is that the one with the badly placed macro keys?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> WOW!
> Even though they are cheap ABS plastic, I'd rather have some cool colors than just black ABS on the Quickfire. How much would it cost for you to ship some of those over to me.


Well, that is a darn good question. And I should have anticipated someone asking it as that was part of the reason I posted it, thought there would be people who would want...

But the answer is, I just don't know. I can put them in padded envelope and Taiwan mail system is great, far far better then Canada or USA. So if you did an estimate on how much it would cost you to send them to me, your price would be probably similar.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Very nice SSK! Looks very clean.. I wish I had one of those. =(
> 
> Anyway, met up with demik & sherryton last night. Here are some pics..
> 
> Finally, the Cheat with rag set (again, from demik) + RA num row


What keyboard is that ??? i like it !


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Well, that is a darn good question. And I should have anticipated someone asking it as that was part of the reason I posted it, thought there would be people who would want...
> But the answer is, I just don't know. I can put them in padded envelope and Taiwan mail system is great, far far better then Canada or USA. So if you did an estimate on how much it would cost you to send them to me, your price would be probably similar.


Taiwan international packaging mailing is a little expensive
also US Customs likes to open up packages from Taiwan
at least thats what happens to stuff my aunt/cousins send to me.

For anyone who cares, NT to USD is about 29NT to 1 USD, but realistically if you're gonna deal with conversion fees, you'll have to calculate more like 24NT to 1 USD


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfen*
> 
> I would like to join this sexy club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I wished I had better camera


ROFL, I don't often check this thread but tonite I was glad I did.


----------



## Deep1923

hey ! where can i get cheap filcos or ducky shines in german layout ? if it isnt possible ive to get with english layout..anyway..

a friend is actually in the states.. i want him to bring me a ducky shine or filco !!!

got actually the steel 6gv2 and i dont like the black switches...theyre to stiff to write with!! i think i should get with red ones !!


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Is that the one with the badly placed macro keys?


Yep but i dont care for macro keys at all. It's a small keyboard and it is cherry mx switches witch i want.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What keyboard is that ??? i like it !


It's this one.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got my lime green WASD keys from Elitekeyboards today...still waiting on the 87u. Who would have thought USPS would be 3 days faster than Fedex?!


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my lime green WASD keys from Elitekeyboards today...still waiting on the 87u. Who would have thought USPS would be 3 days faster than Fedex?!


So you finally bought the keyboard LOL


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> So you finally bought the keyboard LOL


Yes. I had a plethora of mx cherry keycaps (full sets, novelties, etc.) and did the math, I had enough to cover the price of an 87u EK Edition if I sold all of my excess keycaps. Geekhack was bad for me in that regard, 2 cherry mx keyboards 8 full cherry mx sets with a ton of novelty keycaps. I figured, why not, out with the old and in with something I haven't tried before.


----------



## insertacoolname

I have had a mechanical keyboard for a grand total of 3 days, I will never go back. Tried my mate's lycosa today... doesn't compare...


----------



## baldbrah

what happened with geekhack? are the people that got in with the group buys SOL?


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldbrah*
> 
> what happened with geekhack? are the people that got in with the group buys SOL?


why would they be?

most (if not all) keep group buy information on their computer or on a google spreadsheet.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baldbrah*
> 
> are the people that got in with the group buys SOL?


Check this thread over at Deskthority. Some of the GB organizers posted there.


----------



## ripster

I expect to get ALL my group buys.

Of course I posted at Geekhack under so many aliases that my mail man might get a bit confused. "Rip Ripster", "SonOfRipster" and "DebtFreeLannister" and.....

when Geekhack ever comes up Demik and Reaper~...

I have FIRST DIBS on Login name R00TW0RM!


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I expect to get ALL my group buys.
> Of course I posted at Geekhack under so many aliases that my mail man might get a bit confused. "Rip Ripster", "SonOfRipster" and "DebtFreeLannister" and.....
> when Geekhack ever comes up Demik and Reaper~...
> I have FIRST DIBS on Login name R00TW0RM!


Lol!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ugh today i looked down at my kbt race, and saw i scratch on my right ctrl key, and the white led backlight is bleeding threw, where can i buy a replacement set of keys for my kbt race ?


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Hey, I recently bought a Razer Blackwidow (INB4 Bad Decision, It's too late now, I haven't had any gaming problems due to the 7KRO matrix optimiaztion, for W,A,S,D,R, space and CTRL) and I'm loving the on-the-fly macros, so I'm fairly satisfied.

Anyway, I've been hearing things about the key coating, and people are saying it's going to wear off, but I haven't actually seen any pictures of this happening despite having searched for ages, although I have seen some of the function key's printed-on graphics wear off a bit, I haven't actually seen the coating wear off.

If that does happen, however, my plane of action is just to replace the keycaps with clear ones.


----------



## ripster

Are you talking the backlit Ultimate? I've got pics of that.

Somewhere..............

You SURE you want to see them?


----------



## NuclearFuzion

How long have you had it for?

I'll replace them with clear keycaps if it does get that bad anyway.


----------



## Joe221

After a false start with a CM Storm Trigger keyboard. I apply for membership with my Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL.
So far I'm really liking it, especially compared to the Trigger.








It is really hard to take a good picture to show off the back lighting. I have it set to the lowest brightness, which is lower than it seems in the picture. Actually pretty subtle. Also the blue logo is barely visible but in the picture it's bright. I believe Max Keyboards distributes the American version.

Joe


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> After a false start with a CM Storm Trigger keyboard. I apply for membership with my Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL.
> So far I'm really liking it, especially compared to the Trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really hard to take a good picture to show off the back lighting. I have it set to the lowest brightness, which is lower than it seems in the picture. Actually pretty subtle. Also the blue logo is barely visible but in the picture it's bright. I believe Max Keyboards distributes the American version.
> Joe


What is wrong with the trigger? I have it and I really like it apart from that the corners look worn after very short time. I have not got a lot of experience with keyboards though, so I probably do not know that much about what I am talking about. Not sure if I want to know what is wrong with it though, as it will start nagging me.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

^ I was about to ask the same question


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I just got these a week or two ago but I'm already thinking about selling it because I rather have 1 keyboard over 3 keys. Don't bother pm'ing me about the CCs though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ugh today i looked down at my kbt race, and saw i scratch on my right ctrl key, and the white led backlight is bleeding threw, where can i buy a replacement set of keys for my kbt race ?


bump.. still looking for answer..


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> 
> I just got these a week or two ago but I'm already thinking about selling it because I rather have 1 keyboard over 3 keys. *Don't bother pm'ing me about the CCs though*.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> What is wrong with the trigger? I have it and I really like it apart from that the corners look worn after very short time. I have not got a lot of experience with keyboards though, so I probably do not know that much about what I am talking about. Not sure if I want to know what is wrong with it though, as it will start nagging me.


May I suggest reading my Amazon review. As of now I'm the only one. I didn't have it long enough to wear anything down. It's sitting at the door all boxed ready to go home. It leaves tomorrow.









Joe


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> 
> I just got these a week or two ago but I'm already thinking about selling it because *I rather have 1 keyboard over 3 keys*.


what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> May I suggest reading my Amazon review. As of now I'm the only one. I didn't have it long enough to wear anything down. It's sitting at the door all boxed ready to go home. It leaves tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


it would help if you actually linked said review


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> what?
> it would help if you actually linked said review


I meant I rather sell the 3 clickclacks to buy 1 more keyboard.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> what?
> it would help if you actually linked said review


My bad:

[=http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Mechanical-Keyboard-Anti-Ghosting/product-reviews/B007TFOO6K/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1][/]


----------



## h6pham8

does anyone have any idea where i can buy filco ninja keycaps for my rosewill mechanical keyboard?


----------



## reaper~

You could try here. I bought some stuff from him before and he's trustworthy. The shipping can be a bit slow but that's about it.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h6pham8*
> 
> does anyone have any idea where i can buy filco ninja keycaps for my rosewill mechanical keyboard?


I've got some for sale right now in the classifieds! Check the link in my sig.

The Filco Ninja set I have for sale is TKL only...so no tenkey keycaps.


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> My bad:
> [=http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Mechanical-Keyboard-Anti-Ghosting/product-reviews/B007TFOO6K/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1][/]


Hmmm, I agree with the lighting however it does not really make a difference to me, and I just set the second function button as windows button. I swung by their FAQ section when I was downloading drivers so I was all good


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> Hmmm, I agree with the lighting however it does not really make a difference to me, and I just set the second function button as windows button. I swung by their FAQ section when I was downloading drivers so I was all good


I disagree. The FAQ had nothing on the Windows Key until I asked. I got the beta of what's now posted in the FAQ and it was wrong. I told them that because I found the answer buried in the so called tutorial. Don't get me started on that POS. As for the backlighting. If you buy a back-lit keyboard would controlling that light be a good thing? The Trigger starts on bright and goes up to eye bleeding. It's very hard to video what the lights really look like so you don't know until you have it in your environment. Then the failed caps lock scroll lock lights and the breathing starting on its own? Yeah, good QC.
Sorry IMHO the Trigger needs work. I'm not saying the Tesoro I got is Gods gift, I just find it better, for now, let's see long term.


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> I disagree. The FAQ had nothing on the Windows Key until I asked. I got the beta of what's now posted in the FAQ and it was wrong. I told them that because I found the answer buried in the so called tutorial. Don't get me started on that POS. As for the backlighting. If you buy a back-lit keyboard would controlling that light be a good thing? The Trigger starts on bright and goes up to eye bleeding. It's very hard to video what the lights really look like so you don't know until you have it in your environment. Then the failed caps lock scroll lock lights and the breathing starting on its own? Yeah, good QC.
> Sorry IMHO the Trigger needs work. I'm not saying the Tesoro I got is Gods gift, I just find it better, for now, let's see long term.


I was stating my opinion, that means I can't be wrong







I love how that works... The lights aren't a make or break thing for me, and the breathing is working fine.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Can someone please point me in the right directions to get a replacement set of keys for my kbt race??


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> I was stating my opinion, that means I can't be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how that works... The lights aren't a make or break thing for me, and the breathing is working fine.


Never said you were wrong. My opinion is different and that speaks to QC. Your lights might be perfectly balanced mine were too bright, from the get go.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Anyone know of any NKRO mechanicals that also let you set macros?

I've heard of this either having to be PS/2 only for NKRO or USB only for macros, but is there any keyboard that might use both?

Like, programmable buttons set to one side and on a different panel to the NKRO keys, which may mean the entire keyboard isn't remappable but still have extra buttons for it?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Can someone please point me in the right directions to get a replacement set of keys for my kbt race??


repeating yourself three times in two pages doesn't make people respond faster. if anything, no one knows. sorry.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> repeating yourself three times in two pages doesn't make people respond faster. if anything, no one knows. sorry.


If he wants the question answered shouldn't he want more people to see it? Sure I haven't been here for more than a day, but if you give up then the question will never be answered, not on here anyway.
All people aren't on 24/7 all the time so there is a chance people that aren't on all the time might have missed the question they might have an answer to.

It might not get responded to faster, and I don't think some people will backtrack pages to find questions to answer.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Can someone please point me in the right directions to get a replacement set of keys for my kbt race??


People answered this within the last few pages for you..... READ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> You could try here. I bought some stuff from him before and he's trustworthy. The shipping can be a bit slow but that's about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I've got some for sale right now in the classifieds! Check the link in my sig.
> The Filco Ninja set I have for sale is TKL only...so no tenkey keycaps.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> People answered this within the last few pages for you..... READ!


oh sorry didn't think those posts were for me, and sorry for the reposts if it upset you guys, but either way that's not what im looking for because my boards backlit so they wouldn't work in my application, so am i pretty much sol because i have a backlit board?? or should i just try posting on geekhack once its back online? or do you think any of the resellers would have access to purchasing replacement sets of keys?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> oh sorry didn't think those posts were for me, and so for the reposts is it upset you guys, but either way that's not what im looking for because my boards backlit so they wouldn't work in my application, so am i pretty much sol because i have a backlit board?? or should i just try posting on geekhack once its back online? or do you think any of the resellers would have access to purchasing replacement sets of keys?


Just gotta make sure you read carefully before reposting







As far as your keys are concerned, others here may have a solution you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Qu1ckset

here is a pic of whats wrong, top right corner of the ctrl key


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> If he wants the question answered shouldn't he want more people to see it? Sure I haven't been here for more than a day, but if you give up then the question will never be answered, not on here anyway.
> All people aren't on 24/7 all the time so there is a chance people that aren't on all the time might have missed the question they might have an answer to.
> It might not get responded to faster, and I don't think some people will backtrack pages to find questions to answer.


When subscribed to a thread you have notifications that tell you of how many posts you've missed. Clicking on that thread takes you to your last read post.. typically people start from there.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> here is a pic of whats wrong, top right corner of the ctrl key


Why not remove the key and affect a repair from the underside? Is it scratched or cracked through? If scratched maybe some paint or nail polish to stop the light leak. If damaged maybe contact the manufacturer and req a replacement key?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I now have oness with cupped rubber! Waar, please add this 87u EK Edition (45g uniform) to my list...thanks.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I now have oness with cupped rubber! Waar, please add this 87u EK Edition (45g uniform) to my list...thanks.


very good lookin


----------



## mikailmohammed

gigabyte osmuim anyone???????


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Why not remove the key and affect a repair from the underside? Is it scratched or cracked through? If scratched maybe some paint or nail polish to stop the light leak. If damaged maybe contact the manufacturer and req a replacement key?


i emailed the site i purchased the keyboard from inquiring about buying a new set of keys, and its a scratch not a crack, and is there special tools to take keys off or i just pull them off ??


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> gigabyte osmuim anyone???????


I can snowboard on that palm rest


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> I can snowboard on that palm rest


lol. I dont use palm rests atall. I want it because it is a small in length mechanical keyboard. I also dont use macro keys. so they are positioned best for me


----------



## Reptile

Leopold FC700R modded to ergo-clears


----------



## faMine

that's very sexy.. love the purple LEDs


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> lol. I dont use palm rests atall. *I want it because it is a small in length mechanical keyboard.* I also *dont use macro keys. so they are positioned best for me*


then why that board? Gigabyte doesn't exactly have a stellar track record.


----------



## simonfredette

well not for keyboards , I like gigabyte in general especially mobos , but until right now I had never even heard of their kb's


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> lol. I dont use palm rests atall. I want it because it is a small in length mechanical keyboard. I also dont use macro keys. so they are positioned best for me


I don't think you considered either of those factors before you purchased the keyboard, it's not on the small side and you didn't have to get macros or a palm rest at all, you couldve just gotten a decklegend or a KBT race if you don't care about the numpad


----------



## 161029

@Reptile: Beautiful. I'm feeling an urge to buy more keyboards. I see why this is such an addicting thing now.


----------



## waar

donor board came in today!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donor board came in today!


^Strictly using it for keycaps I assume? No need for moogles.

BTW...I'm never going back to cherries...topre=keyboard switch master race.


----------



## waar

everything actually.

keycaps + switches + stabilizers

and yeah i havent touched a cherry board since i got my hhkb.

went from hhkb (white) to rf (ek) to hhkb jp next is hhkb black and after rf 10ae.

UNLESS, my kmac or mx mini get built


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> everything actually.
> keycaps + switches + stabilizers
> and yeah i havent touched a cherry board since i got my hhkb.
> went from hhkb (white) to rf (ek) to hhkb jp next is hhkb black and after rf 10ae.
> UNLESS, my kmac or mx mini get built


What's your opinion on HHKB vs. RF? I've been reading conflicting posts. Some say HHKBs are of a lesser build quality than RF and some say otherwise.


----------



## 161029

Topre is really smooth, although I like the tactile feedback of mechanicals.


----------



## waar

hhkb are way lighter than RF boards, which do make them feel kind of cheap.

i like RF 45g more than hhkb 45g. they feel smoother for some reason.

but i like the hhkb layout a lot. especially this hhkb pro jp. i missed the arrow keys lol


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I now have oness with cupped rubber! Waar, please add this 87u EK Edition (45g uniform) to my list...thanks.


Seeing that, I creamed my pants.....


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Lol...I have an entire set of those lime green keys on backorder at EK.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> then why that board? Gigabyte doesn't exactly have a stellar track record.


I know they are not popular but from the reviews of their older boards they seem good. What other gaming keyboards can i get that is 17 inches long and that has cherry mx red switches????? And looks good


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i emailed the site i purchased the keyboard from inquiring about buying a new set of keys, and its a scratch not a crack, and is there special tools to take keys off or i just pull them off ??


Personally I just turn the keyboard over and hit the back with a hammer until the key I want pops off.

Just kidding.

Key Puller tools are all around. Just buy one. I'm sure you can find reviews that will confuse you enough. Try the manufacturer not the seller, unless they are the same. I'm assuming they are Cherry MX keys and removeable. Right?


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donor board came in today!


Are those Macro keys? That board looks old, but cool

What switches does it come with


----------



## magna224

Its a shame to destroy G80s for parts but I also cannibalize them every once in a while. They would be great keyboards if not for being so plasticy and cheap.


----------



## Phelan

Azio Levetron Mech4 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard here, though I'm gonna try and sell it soon to get the Mech5 (matches my rig better).

















Used it in my old AMD build with Eyefinity as well...


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Add me to the club thanks!!!
> 
> CoolerMaster Storm Trigger Cherry Red Mechanical Keyboard


Getting one this Saturday. Do you like it?


----------



## zorphon

Phelan I love your glass desk! No offense though but that keyboard looks a bit gross to me, it's too transformery-y.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Phelan I love your glass desk! No offense though but that keyboard looks a bit gross to me, it's too transformery-y.


It's all good; to each their own. It is very Transformer-y- it's modular. And it's called Levetron lol. Matches my RAT 7 Nicely. I love my desk. I plan on getting a second one to wrap it in a big "C" once we get a place with a second room.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> It's all good; to each their own. It is very Transformer-y- it's modular. And it's called Levetron lol. Matches my RAT 7 Nicely. I love my desk. I plan on getting a second one to wrap it in a big "C" once we get a place with a second room.


Would you have bought it if it was called Dearmo? IT almost was. I saw it 2 years ago and did a full breakdown of it for the guy. He did fix many of the things I pointed out to him, like the routing of the cable for the small pad.





I did not bother taking a picture of it this year, but the box and colour is better.


----------



## waar

Why on earth do they make "gaming" keyboard so unnecessarily big?

Are these companies trying to make up for something?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Why on earth do they make "gaming" keyboard so unnecessarily big?
> Are these companies trying to make up for something?


epeen, duh


----------



## Katcilla

Awwwwww yeah.....
Finally got myself a Mechanical, and so far I love it! Gonna take a while to get used to it, coming from a Logitech K300.
Official tenth K90 owner here, according to the list!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Why on earth do they make "gaming" keyboard so unnecessarily big?
> Are these companies trying to make up for something?


Everything "gaming" is big: graphics cards, CPU coolers, monitors, cases, and...keyboards. You know, that way they're more powerful.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Whats a good cherry mx keyboard to get that looks good as well and is about 44.5mm or 17 inches in length?? I was looking at the gigabyte osmium.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Whats a good cherry mx keyboard to get that looks good as well and is about 44.5mm or 17 inches in length?? I was looking at the gigabyte osmium.


Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless is one, only 14" in length. Basically any tenkeyless (TKL) will be shorter in length than the one you are suggesting.

Do you need the numpad?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Would you have bought it if it was called Dearmo? IT almost was. I saw it 2 years ago and did a full breakdown of it for the guy. He did fix many of the things I pointed out to him, like the routing of the cable for the small pad.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not bother taking a picture of it this year, but the box and colour is better.


They were smart to change the name cuz Dearmo would have been terrible, and probably not, though I mainly bought it cuz I like the way it looks, and that it nicely matches my RAT.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless is one, only 14" in length. Basically any tenkeyless (TKL) will be shorter in length than the one you are suggesting.
> Do you need the numpad?


Yeah i was looking at a full keyboard that looks good. Nice back light keys and stuff. The gigabyte one is the only i have seen that meets my needs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just got a cooler master storm quickfire rapid, and I can't believe how much easier to type on this thing is. I can type much faster than on my old keyboard. MX blue key switches are awesome for typing.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just got a cooler master storm quickfire rapid, and *I can't believe how much easier to type on this thing is. I can type much faster than on my old keyboard.* MX blue key switches are awesome for typing.


Okay, I'm confused.

I know what you mean, but it was a bit confusing to me for a second. I don't know why. Same here, although I eventually got used to that with a record breaking 134wpm with my mechanical, crushing my old record of 116wpm with scissor switches/rubber dome.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Okay, I'm confused.
> I know what you mean, but it was a bit confusing to me for a second. I don't know why. Same here, although I eventually got used to that with a record breaking 134wpm with my mechanical, crushing my old record of 116wpm with scissor switches/rubber dome.


wow, I was doing 30 WPM on my old keyboard, and now I am getting about 60. I'm not great at typing.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> wow, I was doing 30 WPM on my old keyboard, and now I am getting about 60. I'm not great at typing.


Don't worry. Piano counts as my training.


----------



## csm725

I type 110 WPM


----------



## 161029

I actually feel like typing tests aren't a very accurate way of testing our speed. The thing is that we can probably type faster while we aren't doing the typing races because we don't have to process the text that we have to type. We just think of something and type it. I took 2 videos of me 1. doing a typing test (it was a failure. 80wpm. That's considerably slow for me) and 2. typing regularly (OCN stuff) and it looked like I was typing faster when going through OCN.


----------



## csm725

At 110 WPM I feel like my brain is the bottleneck.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> At 110 WPM I feel like my brain is the bottleneck.


Just about to say the exact same thing.

I get like 110-130wpm consistently after a tiny bit of warming up, and for sure my fingers can move fast but my brain can't even process that fast. In fact I get a lot of typos not because of my typing ability, but because my brain can't even process how to spell things and send that signal to my fingers in time for how fast my fingers are moving, if that makes sense. My brain is such a bottleneck while doing typing tests that I actually forget how to spell words because it's overloaded.

Besides judging how fast someone types with essentially randomized 'stranger' text/paragraphs doesn't make any sense, a typing test should be like typing up a paper you wrote by hand or something, that you can read and type at the same time but know what it is saying beforehand.

I have no clue if any of what I just said makes sense.


----------



## bjgrenke

On a rubber dome..









Never really did a test, I always thought I was about average o.o


----------



## raxf

My WASD v1 with cherry mx reds arrived today.







.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> My WASD v1 with cherry mx reds arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oooo that actually looks really nice. Not a fan of the font but still white on black always looks cool!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> My WASD v1 with cherry mx reds arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo that actually looks really nice. Not a fan of the font but still white on black always looks cool!
Click to expand...

What font would you prefer? Something crazy?


----------



## ripster

Rofl, an arial font bigot.

When I want keyboard font advice I post at Reddit/typography, they have pros. And I collect lots of Karma.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/vr2r2/anybody_else_miss_opening_a_book_the_paper_kind/


----------



## simonfredette

speed typing tests arent that great , the give you a basic benchmark and are a good fair test for multiple people to do but they dont give you a real world speed. Ive done a ton of translation jobs when I was younger from french to english and just pre-reading the text I translated made my wpm go from 100 to about 130 , writing things that just come to mind or answering ocn posts my max is about 135 , not a speed typer by far.. The problem with the tests is that you dont know what is coming , its twice as much work if your brain need to anticipate , read , translate and type the resulting text. Its easily compared to a graphics card test , who cares if it hits 14k on mark11 , what about nvidia surround or eyefinity , what about 3d , what about racing games ... benchmarks give a decent starting point to see how you do but I would never dare to call myself better or faster based on it , but I give props to people over 100 because I consider that pretty serious skill.


----------



## iARDAs

I just got my CM Storm Quick Fire mechanical keyboard and it is awesome.

What a steal at 70 bucks.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just got my CM Storm Quick Fire mechanical keyboard and it is awesome.
> 
> What a steal at 70 bucks.


Yeah, I got that one too. It's a great keyboard. The only thing that you lose with it are all of those flashy features like a backlight or a USB hub.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> speed typing tests arent that great , the give you a basic benchmark and are a good fair test for multiple people to do but they dont give you a real world speed. Ive done a ton of translation jobs when I was younger from french to english and just pre-reading the text I translated made my wpm go from 100 to about 130 , writing things that just come to mind or answering ocn posts my max is about 135 , not a speed typer by far.. The problem with the tests is that you dont know what is coming , its twice as much work if your brain need to anticipate , read , translate and type the resulting text. Its easily compared to a graphics card test , who cares if it hits 14k on mark11 , what about nvidia surround or eyefinity , what about 3d , what about racing games ... benchmarks give a decent starting point to see how you do but I would never dare to call myself better or faster based on it , but I give props to people over 100 because I consider that pretty serious skill.


This. My point proven. Typing tests aren't accurate because you need to throw in your processing skills.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This. My point proven. Typing tests aren't accurate because you need to throw in your processing skills.


Yeah, just doing stream of consciousness typing, I could probably do at least 70 words per minute.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Don't worry. Piano counts as my training.


I'm classically trained, highest ABRSM qualification available in the UK for Piano, I'm only hitting about 60.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, just doing stream of consciousness typing, I could probably do at least 70 words per minute.


Feel proud because basically nobody in my school can hit 30 (except my sibling who can probably do...40-50?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> I'm classically trained, highest ABRSM qualification available in the UK for Piano, I'm only hitting about 60.


Well, I guess that varies. Do you play fast pieces? I just have a skill for playing fast so that might be something else too. I just started learning Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu No. 66. I find it very easy...well, I'm horrible at sight reading and it'll take me a while to learn it but I find playing parts of it rather easy after a few tries.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Feel proud because basically nobody in my school can hit 30 (except my sibling who can probably do...40-50?).


Well, I probably couldn't do more than 40 on a membrane keyboard... and I have to use a laptop a lot of the time.


----------



## MKHunt

When people ask me to typing test, I put a flashlight in my pants and stare them down. Works every time.


----------



## simonfredette

im a guitar guy so I cant really compare Fantasie interomptu in C sharp minor is my favorite piano piece , sounds like it would be pretty tough but then again people thing metallica is tricky when they hear it .. What I find amazing is I can play pretty much anything I hear with little practice .. can NOT play guitar hero .. one of those things .. Back on topic though , I desperately want a ducky shrine with brown switches, I like the ocn one too for sure but I want to be sure its the one with all the cool LED effects , im simple that way , lights make me happy


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> Are those Macro keys? That board looks old, but cool
> What switches does it come with


Programmable keys and brown switches.
Yes they are old but brand new in the box


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Getting one this Saturday. Do you like it?


I owned mine for a month now and I love it!








Comparable to my Filcos.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Programmable keys and brown switches.
> Yes they are old but brand new in the box












what it looks like now lol. will be desoldering this weekend.

also, keyboard xmas!


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What font would you prefer? Something crazy?


Err sorry should have clarified and been more detailed, my point wasn't the font itself but I prefer a smaller font SIZE. Nothing wrong with Arial. My apologies. And remember, it's all opinion.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What font would you prefer? Something crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Err sorry should have clarified and been more detailed, my point wasn't the font itself but I prefer a smaller font SIZE. Nothing wrong with Arial. My apologies. And remember, it's all opinion.
Click to expand...

Well, there ARE a lot of things wrong with Arial but on a keyboard it's no biggie.

Fat Mermaid warning...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Feel proud because basically nobody in my school can hit 30 (except my sibling who can probably do...40-50?).
> Well, I guess that varies. Do you play fast pieces? I just have a skill for playing fast so that might be something else too. I just started learning Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu No. 66. I find it very easy...well, I'm horrible at sight reading and it'll take me a while to learn it but I find playing parts of it rather easy after a few tries.


I'm very well out of practice, but I generally play fast pieces, can't sight read for the life of me either. Moved onto self-taught electric guitar now. I also play drum kit, I'm not very good at that though, but I can definitely keep a beat steady.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> I'm very well out of practice, but I generally play fast pieces, can't sight read for the life of me either. Moved onto self-taught electric guitar now. I also play drum kit, I'm not very good at that though, but I can definitely keep a beat steady.


That might explain a lot because I practice basically every day for an hour.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Well, there ARE a lot of things wrong with Arial but on a keyboard it's no biggie.
> Fat Mermaid warning...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would you like to list some? I have no idea how the font on the keyboard could possibly matter.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> That might explain a lot because I practice basically every day for an hour.


I used to practice 8+ hours a day, but my typing wasn't any faster back then.

You're just probably good at typing.


----------



## zerokool_3211

just got some keys from WASD Keys....check them out.....the alt and the crtl are a little too small....but it doesn't bother me that much


----------



## waar

and that is why i dont like glossy anything!

those mods look to be 1.5


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> just got some keys from WASD Keys....check them out.....the alt and the crtl are a little too small....but it doesn't bother me that much


I could never see myself buying caps for a razer @[email protected]


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I could never see myself buying caps for a razer @[email protected]


why is that


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why is that


It's glossy and doesn't look right on the blackwidow, just the layout of it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why is that


Their keyboards that I've tried aren't that great; they had really bad shift and enter keys.


----------



## zerokool_3211

so far i like it alot better than the G15 that i had before it....i am thinking about pulling the bezel off and painting it flat black or maybe white....not sure.....the shift and enter key seem fine to me.....


----------



## NguyenAdam

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what happened to GH?


----------



## d-block

Count me in!!









Anyone know where I should look to get new keycaps form my quickfire rapid? wasd keys the best place?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what happened to GH?


It got hacked. The site is being rebuilt using new forum software. Right now everyone has migrated to Deskthority (under the Geekhack refugee subforum).


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> and that is why i dont like glossy anything!
> those mods look to be 1.5


I clean all my glossy stuff relatively often, I just don't think those colors were right for the razer.


----------



## KipH

Take a look here. Geek hacks new home

Short answer: They got hacked. They are working on a comeback.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Did anyone buy the Korea set from Tsangan? How the hell do they go on? They do not match Filco OEM or any keys that I have at all...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What font would you prefer? Something crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Err sorry should have clarified and been more detailed, my point wasn't the font itself but I prefer a smaller font SIZE. Nothing wrong with Arial. My apologies. And remember, it's all opinion.
Click to expand...

Sorry if my response sounded rude. Just curious what you meant. Thats funny though as I have always thought the wasd legends (the alpha-num not the mods) were a little small. Not sure I've seen a keyboard with smaller letters.


----------



## Nutriment

Will post pictures once I get them, but I hate a Blackwidow Ultimate BF3 edition (sanded down the glossy finish and painted it matte black, the finish is much better and there's no silly helicopters on it). I also have a 6gv2 with red blank keycaps and a Rosewill 9000re waiting for some rainbow PBT keycaps, will provide pics once I get to my new apartment.
Quote:


> so far i like it alot better than the G15 that i had before it....i am thinking about pulling the bezel off and painting it flat black or maybe white....not sure.....the shift and enter key seem fine to me.....


It's easy to do, but it takes a lot of time (wet sanding and applying an even coat of paint). I used spray paint for that.


----------



## Igthorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Did anyone buy the Korea set from Tsangan? How the hell do they go on? They do not match Filco OEM or any keys that I have at all...


I think SP made the S.Korean Flag set, so it's probably SP's DCS profile which is different from Cherry and Filco.

Use the enter (R3) as a reference and the rest should be easy to figure out.


I think this is what they are (left to right):
1x1 modifier/zxc row (SP R4)
1x1 modifier/zxc row (SP R4)
1x1 esc/num row (SP R1)
1x2.25 enter (SP R3)
1x1.5 modifier (SP R4)
1x1.25 modifer (SP R4)


----------



## waar

what he said.

mine are sitting in a box.

more of a coke man myself.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^ Badum tiss XD


----------



## waar

ill be here all night


----------



## csm725




----------



## waar

Prepping switches for my mx mini and KMAC


----------



## baldbrah

looking to buy a full size filco mxbrown. anyone looking or thinking about selling theirs?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepping switches for my mx mini and KMAC


65 cN springs... that's a workout.


----------



## reaper~

These came in today..


----------



## csm725

I like it.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> These came in today..


Where did you get it, or do you have a spare set of it going for sales?


----------



## reaper~

^ PM i3oilermaker over at Deskthority.net. He rand a group buy for them and may have some extras for sale. Good luck and you might wanna hurry.


----------



## iARDAs

After using my first ever mechanical keyboard for the last 3 days all i can say is.

No more other keyboards.


----------



## NuclearFuzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> These came in today..


I don't usually like coloured keycaps, but these, these I like.


----------



## lordj

I started a thread with the exact following questions, but I thought that posting here would get faster replies, so here I go:
Quote:


> I just got a StormTrigger off a local vendor (well, two hours away, but still the closest shop I could find), and I'm loving it. It's Cherry Blue. Kinda noisy, Mom hates the noise, but well, I love it. The problem is there is some kind of minuscule dot above the backspace key, on the keyboard itself, not on the keycap. I think it's a faulty-finished keyboard, and it kinda bothers me. There are about three of these dots, and I'm thinking of exchanging it for another one tomorrow.
> 
> And I tried to remove the backspace key because it got in the way when I was trying to see if I could erase the dot with my fingernail, scrape it off to see if it was just a big dust particle, and it wouldn't come off. I don't have a keycap remover so I used a thin slap of plastic that I slid under the keycap to pry it off. Other keys (small ones) got off pretty easily, but the backspace just wouldn;t come off, and when I pressed it after trying to pry it off, it got kinda sticky and wouldn't get pressed well, so I pressed it down a lil harder to make sure it's firmly attached to the switch itself, and then it worked like new again. Did I cause harm to the switch by trying to pry it off? Is it not supposed to come off? I heard that big keys such as the backspace key has things called stabilizers, that's why it wouldn't come off? Did I do any harm? Sorry for the unorganized post, I have so many things I'm worried/wondering about. Thanks OCN!


Kinda panicking now, don't want to ruin my new baby


----------



## TadZilla

Wrist rest made from spare flooring. Still a WIP.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrist rest made from spare flooring. Still a WIP.


Your monitor is so tiny! lol


----------



## zerokool_3211

anyone know any places online other than WASD and EliteKeyboards and GeekHack to get keycaps...good ones...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know any places online other than WASD and EliteKeyboards and GeekHack to get keycaps...good ones...


Qtan sells PBTs on his webstore (http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments). I've purchased from him several times. Just be sure to spend the extra $ for express shipping.


----------



## Igthorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know any places online other than WASD and EliteKeyboards and GeekHack to get keycaps...good ones...


Depends on what you want.

Ebay
PBT - Filco profile - White/Black - Engraved/Lasered/Dye-Sub/Blank - 37/87/104/105key sets
Thick PBT - Cherry? profile - Blue - Dye-Sub/Blank - 105key set
POM - ? profile - Rainbow Jelly - Blank - 105key set
PBT - Filco profile - Blue/Blue-purple/Purple/Green/Red/Yellow/Orange - Dye-Sub/Lasered/Side Printed - 37key sets
PC? - ? profile - Transparent/Smoke - Pad Printed - 104key set
Some times cheap Cherry G81s for POM/PBT/ABS-Doubleshots

qtan's vendio store - some of the stuff he sells on ebay but a bit cheaper

Keycapsdirect.com (Signature Plastics)
original Cherry partial sets
Individual blanks in PBT/ABS various colors, size, and row $1 each


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igthorn*
> 
> Depends on what you want.
> Ebay
> PBT - Filco profile - White/Black - Engraved/Lasered/Dye-Sub/Blank - 37/87/104/105key sets
> Thick PBT - Cherry? profile - Blue - Dye-Sub/Blank - 105key set
> POM - ? profile - Rainbow Jelly - Blank - 105key set
> PBT - Filco profile - Blue/Blue-purple/Purple/Green/Red/Yellow/Orange - Dye-Sub/Lasered/Side Printed - 37key sets
> PC? - ? profile - Transparent/Smoke - Pad Printed - 104key set
> Some times cheap Cherry G81s for POM/PBT/ABS-Doubleshots
> qtan's vendio store - some of the stuff he sells on ebay but a bit cheaper
> Keycapsdirect.com (Signature Plastics)
> original Cherry partial sets
> Individual blanks in PBT/ABS various colors, size, and row $1 each


it is for a black widow that has cherry mx blues....i did some from WASD but was looking for some other places....wanting to do the numbers above the qwerty gray an the numpad another color...lol


----------



## Igthorn

That's going to be tough. Pretty much the only place that has num row and num pad sets is WASD.

Everything else is single blanks or complete/partial sets which have too much of what you don't want and/or too little of what you want . So the most cost effective would be WASD.


----------



## lordj

I'm officially a proud owner of the Storm Trigger, blue switches.


----------



## MKHunt

Lots of love for the trigger it looks like. I can't decide what my next board should be. For some reason I want two.


----------



## Preim

Just bought a Trigger with black keys!, its pretty nice so far


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Just bought a Trigger with black keys!, its pretty nice so far


You mean black switches right?


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You mean black switches right?


Probably both


----------



## Dapman02

*sigh* Go ahead and add me to the club. Just bought a standard Razer Blackwidow, and I never want to go back to the standard keyboard again.


----------



## 161029

I keep on wondering if I should go and try Topres after hearing how great they are. The ones I tried at the Cleverly shop in Akihabara (that was a year ago) were sort of worn out and I couldn't get any tactile feedback from the switches. They were extremely smooth though. Was a bit mushy when bottoming out though. No idea why.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I keep on wondering if I should go and try Topres after hearing how great they are. The ones I tried at the Cleverly shop in Akihabara (that was a year ago) were sort of worn out and I couldn't get any tactile feedback from the switches. They were extremely smooth though. Was a bit mushy when bottoming out though. No idea why.


That's the topre feel. A bit soft on the bottoming out compared to cherry switches. 45g's don't have a ton of tactility. 55g's do.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> That's the topre feel. A bit soft on the bottoming out compared to cherry switches. 45g's don't have a ton of tactility. 55g's do.


Hm...I must have tried the 45g them. I need to try the 55g topres then.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> That's the topre feel. A bit soft on the bottoming out compared to cherry switches. 45g's don't have a ton of tactility. 55g's do.


That isn't true at all. I own both an all-45g and an all 55g board, and the difference is negligible. There's almost no difference in tactility at all, the 45g's are just a touch lighter to press.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That isn't true at all. I own both an all-45g and an all 55g board, and the difference is negligible. There's almost no difference in tactility at all, the 45g's are just a touch lighter to press.


To each his own. Imo the 55gs have more of a pop than the 45g do.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Does anyone know how to contact Imsto? I wanna order some PBT Dyesubs.


----------



## reaper~

Pm'd you his email. Tell him reaper sent you. lol


----------



## simonfredette

I told the wife I wanted a new mechanical keyboard , brown switches and id like blue LEDs , I touch type but it would match my build ..She went out and bought one for me as a gift ( gotta love them ) , problem was she bought a black widow







the one mech keyboard I wouldnt want ( if you can even call it a mech when theyre too cheap to make all the keys switches ) .. Thank god for return policies , I told her nice try and took her out to a nice supper , crisis avoided .


----------



## reaper~

I learn that when it comes to gift and wife, always provide them witha a link.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I told the wife I wanted a new mechanical keyboard , brown switches and id like blue LEDs , I touch type but it would match my build ..She went out and bought one for me as a gift ( gotta love them ) , problem was she bought a black widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one mech keyboard I wouldnt want *( if you can even call it a mech when theyre too cheap to make all the keys switches )* .. Thank god for return policies , I told her nice try and took her out to a nice supper , crisis avoided .


huh? all the switches are mechanical. blind hate...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> huh? all the switches are mechanical. blind hate...


The shift, enter and space keys aren't very good, though. I tried out a display model at the store; it was pretty bad compared to the one I have now.


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You mean black switches right?


No need to be a stickler


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> huh? all the switches are mechanical. blind hate...
> 
> 
> 
> The shift, enter and space keys aren't very good, though. I tried out a display model at the store; it was pretty bad compared to the one I have now.
Click to expand...

Maybe because the board you use now has different stabilizers?


----------



## simonfredette

I dont know , I felt it and was sure they were domes , shift space enter and macros , dont know if its the build quality then or stabilizers but they felt terrible


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I dont know , I felt it and was sure they were domes , shift space enter and macros , dont know if its the build quality then or stabilizers but they felt terrible


it's all mechanical switches.

having used both cherry and costar stabilizers.. no key felt like rubberdomes.

are you sure you were using a blackwidow?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I dont know , I felt it and was sure they were domes , shift space enter and macros , dont know if its the build quality then or stabilizers but they felt terrible


I believe it uses cherry stabilizers on those keys. Which can feel a little mushy compared to the other keys. But that has nothing to do with the build quality of the Razer, many other keyboards use them like Ducky.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> it's all mechanical switches.
> having used both cherry and costar stabilizers.. no key felt like rubberdomes.
> are you sure you were using a blackwidow?


In my experience, they didn't feel like rubber domes, but they didn't push down very well if you pressed them at the edge.


----------



## simonfredette

see I really like the ducky shrine board


----------



## waar

uses the same stabilizers. so you'll get the same "rubberdome" feeling.


----------



## simonfredette

ive had it for a while and didnt find it felt the same either I love my ducky , you can feel that the keys are responsive , the widow wasnt too bad but some of the keys that we mentioned just felt like it didnt click or didnt bottom out , it doesnt have the action reaction thing.


----------



## ranviper

Well. I have decided to try and rid myself of this great quality (cough sarcasm cough) xarmor u9bl cherry mx brown keyboard, after having the LED's fixed, and then dying again. As soon as I can get rid of it, I am going to get ducky shine with mx browns and blue back lighting. Love the back lights not because I cant type, but I like the looks - matches my case fan led's and my deathadder. But, I'm not concerned about ducky quality. =)


----------



## Bytetroll

I am in! 1988 IBM Model M


----------



## Boyboyd

That keyboard is older than me.

And it probably works better too.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytetroll*
> 
> I am in! 1988 IBM Model M


I have one from the same year. Solid!


----------



## simonfredette

yeah older than me too , theyre solid keyboards , are you going to mod it to USB ?


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytetroll*
> 
> I am in! 1988 IBM Model M


You should see my collection of IBM's.... 80% new 20% used but in good or excellent shape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That keyboard is older than me.
> And it probably works better too.


LOL dude, time to start hitting the gym perhaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah older than me too , theyre solid keyboards , are you going to mod it to USB ?


He dont really need to mod it to usb cause you can always have the blue cube adapter + u get to use the original cable..... or since this board is with detachable cable he only needs this if he wants to have the straight USB connection

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-SDL-6-Pin-6ft-IBM-Lexmark-Unicomp-Model-M-Clicky-Keyboard-Cable-NEW-/270955553909?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1635a475


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> These came in today..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I want mine


----------



## ranviper

Just ordered a blue set of WASD keycaps from wasdkeyboards. Pumped.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That keyboard is older than me.
> And it probably works better too.


I just imagined you ass Professor Farnsworth. Probably because he's your avatar right now.


----------



## Twitchie

Just went and picked up my Coolermaster Quick Fire Rapid, cherry mx blue. Is gonna take some getting used to, but god do I ever like the feedback and the noise. I'm making the jump from a Logitech G11 (useless as I didnt use the macros or anything) to this, which is about half the size and built like a brick. As I said, making the jump from the G11's rubber domes to the Blues was pretty big, but I didn't like the lack of feedback on the blacks or lack of sound on the browns. A little disappointed when I got this home though because I had confused this one with the Pro and thought there was some backlight (there isn't).









Anyways, in short I love it, makes my desk look even bigger (ikea galant, don't know how it could get bigger), and the blues are awesome. For 80 bucks I think this was a decent start into the world of mech keyboards, but next on my list will definitely be a Das or Ducky, which one depends on whether I get used to no lights on my keyboard.









Edit: Forgot to add, I only use headphones on my PC, so the sound won't bother me when listening to music or gaming. The feedback is definitely welcome though.

Pics to come soon.


----------



## Tomalak

Another guy here moving from G11, in my case to Storm Trigger, with black switches.

I love it! Seriously, absolutely no adjustment time was required for me going from G11 to this one.

I do, however, have two remarks:

1. I am pleasantly surprised how these black switches feel after all the horror stories I've been reading here and generally on the internet about how black switches are heavy etc... If this is considered heavy, I'd be very interested to try the red switches, as I have trouble imagining something that's actually much lighter than this.









2. One complaint I have about the keyboard construction is that the double sized keys (caps lock, tab, right shift) are a bit wobbly I guess, in a sense that if you press them on the corner they don't go down evenly. I guess it has something to do with the stabilizers being used?

Anyway, 9/10 from me. And yes, Cooler Master, shame on you for cheapening out on the DC adapter!


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Another guy here moving from G11, in my case to Storm Trigger, with black switches.
> I love it! Seriously, absolutely no adjustment time was required for me going from G11 to this one.
> I do, however, have two remarks:
> 1. I am pleasantly surprised how these black switches feel after all the horror stories I've been reading here and generally on the internet about how black switches are heavy etc... If this is considered heavy, I'd be very interested to try the red switches, as I have trouble imagining something that's actually much lighter than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. One complaint I have about the keyboard construction is that the double sized keys (caps lock, tab, right shift) are a bit wobbly I guess, in a sense that if you press them on the corner they don't go down evenly. I guess it has something to do with the stabilizers being used?
> Anyway, 9/10 from me. And yes, Cooler Master, shame on you for cheapening out on the DC adapter!


I agree with you on all points, I find myself drifting sideways in games because my fingers are pushing the keys down when i am not trying, I wish there was a way to adjust the activation.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> I agree with you on all points, I find myself drifting sideways in games because my fingers are pushing the keys down when i am not trying, I wish there was a way to adjust the activation.


there is , use another switch .. not quite sure thats really an option.. You will get used to it for sure its a great board


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My newest acquisition. A stock, unmodified IBM Model F AT. I did replace the keyboard badge though...the old one was torn up pretty bad.

Also got a new enter key for my RF.


----------



## MKHunt

My replacement Zibal came!

The difference between mech and domes. Oh man what a difference. And this board doesn't have an 'n' key with the faintest audible ping. It was just barely noticeable on my other board if hooked to a laptop in a tile-floored room on a hardwood table.


----------



## dotancohen

I keep getting the "_A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request._" error when I try to upload a picture of my Leather Ducky. It is a Ducky 9000 keyboard with Cherry Browns and leather keycaps. The photo in question shows the keyboard nicely embedded inside my desk where I cut out room for it to improve typing posture.

There were some photos and a description on Geekhack, RIP...


----------



## dotancohen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> I find myself drifting sideways in games because my fingers are pushing the keys down when i am not trying, I wish there was a way to adjust the activation.


Cherry Reds? You can replace the springs if the switches are mounted to the PCB. It's a few hours work for the whole board the first time that you do it. If you would rather sell the board and buy a board with Blacks then PM me, I am interested in a Cherry Red board. But I'm cheap, you won't get much!


----------



## lordj

A quick question. How often is the members list updated?


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotancohen*
> 
> I keep getting the "_A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request._" error when I try to upload a picture of my Leather Ducky. It is a Ducky 9000 keyboard with Cherry Browns and leather keycaps. The photo in question shows the keyboard nicely embedded inside my desk where I cut out room for it to improve typing posture.
> 
> There were some photos and a description on Geekhack, RIP...


Leather key caps? Exquisite.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Another guy here moving from G11, in my case to Storm Trigger, with black switches.
> 
> I love it! Seriously, absolutely no adjustment time was required for me going from G11 to this one.
> 
> I do, however, have two remarks:
> 
> 1. I am pleasantly surprised how these black switches feel after all the horror stories I've been reading here and generally on the internet about how black switches are heavy etc... If this is considered heavy, I'd be very interested to try the red switches, as I have trouble imagining something that's actually much lighter than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. One complaint I have about the keyboard construction is that the double sized keys (caps lock, tab, right shift) are a bit wobbly I guess, in a sense that if you press them on the corner they don't go down evenly. I guess it has something to do with the stabilizers being used?
> 
> Anyway, 9/10 from me. And yes, Cooler Master, shame on you for cheapening out on the DC adapter!


A CM ST Blue switches user here, and it seems like my big keys go down evenly.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> A CM ST Blue switches user here, and it seems like my big keys go down evenly.


Dunno, its just for three keys basically - caps lock, tab and right shift. My keyboard (EU) has that big enter/return key, so the right shift key is smaller. The really big keys go down evenly (left shift, space, backspace etc), only ones that feel a bit wobbly are these double size keys.

Doesn't really matter, it's just something I noticed.


----------



## Bytetroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah older than me too , theyre solid keyboards , are you going to mod it to USB ?


I thought about it, but I kind of like it PS2.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotancohen*
> 
> I keep getting the "_A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request._" error when I try to upload a picture of my Leather Ducky. It is a Ducky 9000 keyboard with Cherry Browns and leather keycaps. The photo in question shows the keyboard nicely embedded inside my desk where I cut out room for it to improve typing posture.
> 
> There were some photos and a description on Geekhack, RIP...


Leather keycaps????


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, looking to order the Filco Majestouch-2 soon and going to get some custom coloured keycaps for it, would WASDkeyboards be the best place to buy full sets of coloured keycaps? Cheers in advance!


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, looking to order the Filco Majestouch-2 soon and going to get some custom coloured keycaps for it, would WASDkeyboards be the best place to buy full sets of coloured keycaps? Cheers in advance!


quality ones yeah , you sometimes find some cheap ones in random stores but if you want something good go with wasd and they also sell some directly on ebay by wasd , thats decent too


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok thanks, can't decide if I should go for blanks or not, I'm not great at touch typing but if I have no letters to look at I think it might make me better quicker.


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotancohen*
> 
> Cherry Reds? You can replace the springs if the switches are mounted to the PCB. It's a few hours work for the whole board the first time that you do it. If you would rather sell the board and buy a board with Blacks then PM me, I am interested in a Cherry Red board. But I'm cheap, you won't get much!


I have the blacks, that is why I was surprised because all the reviews said that blacks were great if you find yourself accidentally pressing keys, but I am getting used to it. It should be fine.


----------



## TadZilla

Poker with Cherry browns. Arrived this morning...


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice!


----------



## azianai

im contemplating trading my Filco MJ Limited Edition (mx red) for a white MJ2 with Blues.


----------



## Crunkles

I've got a Billiards and rainbow keycap sets that I need KBs to put them on. Thinking of getting a WASD with Blues and a Filco with Browns. I've only used blacks, topres and reds. Figure it's time to try the rest.

@Akimbo- Where would I get replacement keycap covers for a Model M? Idk what else to call them. Had one break on me when I moved







At some point I need to clean it up since I got it used from my college for free my senior year when they were throwing stuff out.


----------



## dotancohen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Leather key caps? Exquisite.


Most certainly the finest to be had!


I had a decent thread up on Geekhack (weep) about this and other mods (you can see the keyboard sits _inside_ the desk). I'm typing on it now, you would not believe what a difference it makes to tap tap tap on soft leather all day instead of hard plastic!


----------



## Paradigm84

^Personally I have a metal contact on each of my keys, then I wired them all in parallel to a wall plug. It makes your WPM sky-rocket.


----------



## simonfredette

I thought it was some kind of stock mod , thats home made as heck ( in a good way ) , some sanding or using a router to make the hole would have gone a long way but it works.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotancohen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Leather key caps? Exquisite.
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly the finest to be had!
> 
> 
> I had a decent thread up on Geekhack (weep) about this and other mods (you can see the keyboard sits _inside_ the desk). I'm typing on it now, you would not believe what a difference it makes to tap tap tap on soft leather all day instead of hard plastic!
Click to expand...

Thats an interesting mod. Looks like your avatar was responsible for making the hole in your desk.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I've got a Billiards and rainbow keycap sets that I need KBs to put them on. Thinking of getting a WASD with Blues and a Filco with Browns. I've only used blacks, topres and reds. Figure it's time to try the rest.
> @Akimbo- Where would I get replacement keycap covers for a Model M? Idk what else to call them. Had one break on me when I moved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point I need to clean it up since I got it used from my college for free my senior year when they were throwing stuff out.


Unicomp sells them individually. If you contact them they may be able to offer you a cheaper shipping option.
Clickykeyboards.com is another good option.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.


That looks decent and matches my color scheme , brown switches too , what did it run you and from where ?


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.


There's no branding on the keyboard except on the back, so here's the link to where I got it, in case it's not obvious







. http://www.maxkeyboard.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> That looks decent and matches my color scheme , brown switches too , what did it run you and from where ?


I jumped at the chance to get the keyboard when the forums at Custompcreview.com had a Group buy with a discount. Someone also had a user review video of the keyboard and I was sold.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no branding on the keyboard except on the back, so here's the link to where I got it, in case it's not obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . http://www.maxkeyboard.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1
Click to expand...

It's pretty clean looking. Don't think I have ever seen a backlit space bar before.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My lime green keycaps arrived from EK today. I'm still trying to decide if I like them. They are a little too riced out for me.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> My lime green keycaps arrived from EK today. I'm still trying to decide if I like them. They are a little too riced out for me.


Pm me if you decide to sell


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Pm me if you decide to sell


Noted.


----------



## truekishin

*Cherry G84-5200 (Cherry ML)*


*Steelseries 6Gv2 (Cherry MX-Black)*

_(yes, its beside an HP OEM keyboard, which I was putting away for good, at work)_


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> My lime green keycaps arrived from EK today. I'm still trying to decide if I like them. They are a little too riced out for me.


I tried it with this same setups as well and didn't like it as much as the full green set on a black realforce; The green and black keys clash too much. BUT my favorite is Green/Gray


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.


It's just a re-branded XArmor U9BL - which is what I have.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> It's just a re-branded XArmor U9BL - which is what I have.


Looks like the same keycaps as my Tesoro Durandal. Red lighting and Cherry browns are the differences. Housing body is a bit more stylized, too.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I tried it with this same setups as well and didn't like it as much as the full green set on a black realforce; The green and black keys clash too much. BUT my favorite is Green/Gray


Nice! I'm going to replace the black keycaps with white ones and keep the lime green modifiers. That is if I can manage to find some white RF keycaps. EK is out of stock at the moment.

I'm still crossing my fingers for a Topre red alert set too.


----------



## zenoxide

Here's mine with reds


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> It's just a re-branded XArmor U9BL - which is what I have.


Wow, since when did keyboards get re-branded like GPUs







. Nice to see this twin. How much was yours?


----------



## allikat

Just got my old Alps switched Dell keyboard up and running with the resistor mod. I actually think I prefer it to my (waiting on RMA) Corsair K90. Those MX-Reds are just TOO light touch for me.

I wish I had the money for a proper buckling spring model M. I loved those things.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no branding on the keyboard except on the back, so here's the link to where I got it, in case it's not obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . http://www.maxkeyboard.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty clean looking. Don't think I have ever seen a backlit space bar before.
Click to expand...

I think that Leopold or Xenics makes one with a backlit space bar, forgot which company. Prolly Xenics.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I tried it with this same setups as well and didn't like it as much as the full green set on a black realforce; The green and black keys clash too much. BUT my favorite is Green/Gray


Grey looks damn good, especially with green. I can see me swapping again soon.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with the Cherry MX Browns switches a few days ago. Glad I got rid of my G15.


That's a Xenics Tesoro M7 SE LED - prolly a rebranded board.



screenshot from the Xenics website - a Korean brand.


----------



## csm725

The Xarmor is also the exact same board


----------



## KipH

There are really only 2 or 3 OEMs making keyboards. Every brand you see is just one of them with different lights and stickers. Costar, iRocks and iOne I think, but even there you get crossover. And I would bet most of the parts are actually made by FoxCon.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Wow, since when did keyboards get re-branded like GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to see this twin. How much was yours?


About 80 bucks used on MacRumors, had 4 dead LED's, but Xarmor honored their warranty (under a year old) and replaced them.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> I think that Leopold or Xenics makes one with a backlit space bar, forgot which company. Prolly Xenics.


My Tesoro Durandal uses the same keycaps with the lit space bar and also notice the dual keys. They are side by side not top and bottom. Much better for backlighting. No faded keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> There are really only 2 or 3 OEMs making keyboards. Every brand you see is just one of them with different lights and stickers. Costar, iRocks and iOne I think, but even there you get crossover. And I would bet most of the parts are actually made by FoxCon.


Deck makes their boards in the U.S.

Like wise, Cherry has their own facilities for boards.

I think the total number of OEM's / Factories is... 8 or 9. At least for those companies who make Alps & Cherry switch mechanical keyboards.

Costar, iRocks, iOne, Deck (TG3 Electronics), & Cherry are the biggest ones that most folks are famliar with.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Not a keyboard but I put my CC on my ducky keychain. Little scared that it might fall off


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> My K90 all boxed up for RMA.
> 
> And a sticker shot of my Alps Dell, because the keycaps need a serious clean.


Throw the keycaps in a jar with 6 denture cleaner tabs...trust me. It's cleaned up 20+ year old keycaps off IBMs in 6 minutes without any scrubbing needed.


----------



## Aeloi

Realforce 87u from EliteKeyboards


Acer 6311-KW (AT)


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Throw the keycaps in a jar with 6 denture cleaner tabs...trust me. It's cleaned up 20+ year old keycaps off IBMs in 6 minutes without any scrubbing needed.


Only on OCN, would I ever trust advice like this...


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> WASD Keycaps. Bad camera = no justice for how good these actually look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED comes through absolutely brilliantly too. Looks great.


Cool. Makes me want to get some keycaps for my Trigger


----------



## Paradigm84

I hate to post another "help me choosing a mechanical keyboard question" but I can't decide what to buy, my two options are:

Filco Majestouch-2 (Cherry MX Browns) now, then Blue Keycaps from WASD later - £114 + ~£30

or

Custom keyboard from WASD with a custom colour scheme - ~$190

I know the quality of Filco's are meant to be excellent, but I'm not familiar with the WASD boards nearly as much.

If anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it, thanks as always!


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> Ehh, I have the CM storm trigger, and it disconnects sometimes when I put my computer to sleep. Is this a normal problem? It never happens unless I put computer to sleep. I have to replug it in the back of the computer for it to reconnect, I am wondering if it is because it stops getting power, and if so if buying a 12v cable for it will help. Or is there actually something wrong with the keyboard and I should RMA it?


Same board here, no such problem for me.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> Ehh, I have the CM storm trigger, and it disconnects sometimes when I put my computer to sleep. Is this a normal problem? It never happens unless I put computer to sleep. I have to replug it in the back of the computer for it to reconnect, I am wondering if it is because it stops getting power, and if so if buying a 12v cable for it will help. Or is there actually something wrong with the keyboard and I should RMA it?


I missed your post until the reply above. I had the Trigger and had a defective unit. Both the caps and scroll lock lights lit together regardless of which key was pushed. I also had other issues that were more a lack of love from the company. Still I wouldn't be surprised if you have a defective unit. Have you tried a different USB port on the computer and also not going through a hub. Not all ports are created equally. It is drawing more than typical power so that could be an issue. Are you inside the return privileges of the seller? Good luck,if you have to RMA with CM that's a big box to ship.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> WASD Keycaps. Bad camera = no justice for how good these actually look!
> 
> 
> LED comes through absolutely brilliantly too. Looks great.


Nice! I have a couple of questions. Is it one of the Max Keyboards? By the keys it looks like a cousin of my Durandal. The photo with the backlight on seems to show the whole top half of the blue keys lit up. Is that how your eye sees it or is it more subtle? Which keys did you order specifically. Would lettering etched on those keys light through like the OEM keys, do you know?
Thanks and enjoy them!


----------



## dezahp

Someone told me new Ducky Shine 2 keyboards are coming out? Is that true? If it is, should I wait or just get a Ducky Shine now?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Nice! I have a couple of questions. Is it one of the Max Keyboards? By the keys it looks like a cousin of my Durandal. The photo with the backlight on seems to show the whole top half of the blue keys lit up. Is that how your eye sees it or is it more subtle? Which keys did you order specifically. Would lettering etched on those keys light through like the OEM keys, do you know?
> Thanks and enjoy them!


Hey, yeah it basically lights up the whole top half when the LED settings are all the way up, but when I turn it down to half it's a bit more subtle. The key caps are the engraved ones key's w,a,s,d, made by WASDKeyboards, but judging by the key caps themselves I think the LEDs would shine through bout the same. The keyboard is Xarmor, more specifically the U9BL with cherry mx browns.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Cool. Makes me want to get some keycaps for my Trigger


Do it!


----------



## pohustla

HI I am new to this site and have been scouring for a mechanical keyboard at local peddlers malls and etc. I have happen to come across a compaq rt6656tw and a Wang 724. I will post pics with the keyboards. I believe from what I have read and seen after removing the key caps the wang is mechanical with orange or pink switches and the compaq is a scissor type dome switch. If the wang is a mechanical I need a cable or adapter to use it with my ps/2 input. Can you help me decide which cable. I know they make a rj11 to ps/2 but will a 5 pin to 6 pin adapter cable work the same? Thanks and here is my finds so far. Right now I am using a logitech g15. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pohustla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohustla*
> 
> HI I am new to this site and have been scouring for a mechanical keyboard at local peddlers malls and etc. I have happen to come across a compaq rt6656tw and a Wang 724. I will post pics with the keyboards. I believe from what I have read and seen after removing the key caps the wang is mechanical with orange or pink switches and the compaq is a scissor type dome switch. If the wang is a mechanical I need a cable or adapter to use it with my ps/2 input. Can you help me decide which cable. I know they make a rj11 to ps/2 but will a 5 pin to 6 pin adapter cable work the same? Thanks and here is my finds so far. Right now I am using a logitech g15. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


First 2 pics are the compaq the last two are the wang!!!


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> I missed your post until the reply above. I had the Trigger and had a defective unit. Both the caps and scroll lock lights lit together regardless of which key was pushed. I also had other issues that were more a lack of love from the company. Still I wouldn't be surprised if you have a defective unit. Have you tried a different USB port on the computer and also not going through a hub. Not all ports are created equally. It is drawing more than typical power so that could be an issue. Are you inside the return privileges of the seller? Good luck,if you have to RMA with CM that's a big box to ship.


Doesn't matter which USB port it is, which computer it is on, or USB 3.0 or 2.0. So you guys think this is a defective unit. I will put in an RMA request to the retailer. I love the keyboard so I am definitely not going to move away from it at the moment. The solid-nes of it really makes it good for a rager like me.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Nice! I have a couple of questions. Is it one of the Max Keyboards? By the keys it looks like a cousin of my Durandal. The photo with the backlight on seems to show the whole top half of the blue keys lit up. Is that how your eye sees it or is it more subtle? Which keys did you order specifically. Would lettering etched on those keys light through like the OEM keys, do you know?
> Thanks and enjoy them!


Thanks for the info. Yeah, your key set markings match mine more than when I looked up your model online. I have the long line on the spacebar not the logo as pictured at other sites. Mine are Brown too. They all must come from the same factory in China.


----------



## pohustla

Anyone?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohustla*
> 
> Anyone?


Why not start a separate thread to ask about it? I'm sure it will receive more attention that way.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohustla*
> 
> Anyone?


Man, you got to give it a bit more time. 0 hrs is not enough for anyone lo look at it.
This is the right thread. Give if a day or so and the peoples that know will let you know. You know?


----------



## aesthetics1

My Filco MJ with MX Reds:







Retired my Ducky Shining with MX Blacks to save some desk space for now.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*
> 
> My Filco MJ with MX Reds:
> 
> Retired my Ducky Shining with MX Blacks to save some desk space for now.


As much as I like having a numpad there on the off chance a game would decide to use one of those keys, full-size keyboards take up way too much space. I love how my desk looks with a Tenkeyless.


----------



## Evangelion

Damn, thats awesome. Were can one buy a tenkeyless Filco with media keys? I tried searching but I only found the camo one. Maybe my searches haven't been good enough.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Ducky is bringing out a tenkeyless version of the shine I believe, though I went one better with the KBT Race, which has a tiny footprint. I use it as my main board at home and I haven't needed any of the missing keys so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

The only time I miss my numberkey pad is in Deus Ex: HR, and when I do work at home. I don't even miss it when typing in passwords, as I use the top row of keys now when typing.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> Damn, thats awesome. Were can one buy a tenkeyless Filco with media keys? I tried searching but I only found the camo one. Maybe my searches haven't been good enough.


It actually doesn't exist.

I bought a regular Filco MX Red from The Keyboard Co across the pond, and then I bought a full set of the camo's keycaps from a forum member who wasn't using them. I replaced the AppsKey (the one to the left of the right Ctrl) with the FN key, and all of the F-Keys with those from the Camo board. I then wrote an AutoHotKey script to make the AppsKey (now FN key) + F-Keys functional. I'm very happy with the outcome - it's exactly what I wanted.

I was teetering on the edge of just going with the Filco Camo TKL, but a few things put me off. I use my left Windows key constantly for start menu shortcuts, as well as Win+D to show the desktop, Win+E for explorer, etc, and the Camo replaced it with the FN key, which is an internal switch and can't be remapped with software. The other issue is that I wanted red switches which obviously don't exist yet.

I use it primarily for gaming, and I simply included functions in my AutoHotKey script to detect when a game is open, and disable the windows keys when the game window is in focus. Solved all of my problems.


----------



## Asininity




----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You must really love Russia


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You must really love Russia


_Soviet_ Russia. I think I bought sixty or so of those keycaps. I couldn't resist.


----------



## ripster

The bear is cute.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> The bear is cute.


you're cute


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> The bear is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> you're cute
Click to expand...

If Ripster is 12yrs, I'd say "touché" and well played.

Where do you buy the keys from? Ebay?
I was looking at an orange blank set from Ebay, something like this.


----------



## Paradigm84

^WASDkeyboards.com sell many different size sets of keycaps in many different colours.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Cool. Makes me want to get some keycaps for my Trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
Click to expand...

Too expensive


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Too expensive


Sense of the non!

The wasd cluster was only 6 bucks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Opinions on the colour scheme?


----------



## Boyboyd

Maybe have esc a different colour?


----------



## Paradigm84

I was thinking that, but it would have to be light/ dark grey or black otherwise it would look weird, what about this?:


----------



## lightsout

If you like it go for it.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was thinking that, but it would have to be light/ dark grey or black otherwise it would look weird, what about this?:
> [*pic*]


Personally, I'd go for something like this. I don't like blue so there's none, it's something I made earlier today while playing with the design tool.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















But really, what lightout said


----------



## Paradigm84

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Crunkles

ripster, why so much unwarranted hate from GH newbs?! People get so offended on the interwebz, it makes me lul. Love how they rage at you while using the DT forum temporarily ha.


----------



## Igthorn

Should be pretty easy to transplant switches. You just desolder both and switch. It might be easier to use a solder pump instead of braid/wick. But it's good to have both. It's easier to remove a lot with a pump, but it's easier to clean up with braid.

Be careful not to heat the traces too long or they could come off the board. Use the donor board for practice. Once you're confident, then you can work on your good keyboards.


----------



## jesusboots

Awesome, thanks.

I am going to start lurking over on desk authority, try to learn some things before I go any further.


----------



## RussianJ

0

Had 13 a few years ago, threw most away unaware since they were "clicky and annoying". Yea, I messed up.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> Awesome, thanks.
> I am going to start lurking over on desk authority, try to learn some things before I go any further.


To answer your question about the C1, C2, R1, R2, etc, this should just simply be referring to the resistor or capacitor in that spot on the board. If you looking at the engineering drawings you should see these same numbers at certain places to know what they connect to. But these simply just mean capacitor 1, capacitor 2, resistor 1, resistor 2, etc. Go go Electrical Engineering degree


----------



## d-block

Check out these arrow keys I got off ebay. Notice the E key with the arrow pointing the wrong way


----------



## azianai

so GH is stupendously slow now for me....or is it just my comp
and if I click the classified and someone has an attachment, its painfully slow on load and can lockup the browser altogether

course this is on my work comp


----------



## csm725

GH is painfully slow here too.


----------



## Plutonium10

Can I join? Filco Majestouch 2 with MX Brown Switches.


----------



## francesthemutes

Just arrived today! Mionix Zibal 60.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plutonium10*
> 
> 
> Can I join? Filco Majestouch 2 with MX Brown Switches.


Just ordered this KB. Wanted to try brown switches and need a new KB for all these keycaps I've got lying around


----------



## Blizlake

Seems that either my ps2 adapter or the ps2 port on my mobo is broken... Work fine on usb but when I plug it to the ps2, nothing. Will have to see whether 6KRO is enough or not, NKRO would be great...


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Seems that either my ps2 adapter or the ps2 port on my mobo is broken... Work fine on usb but when I plug it to the ps2, nothing. Will have to see whether 6KRO is enough or not, NKRO would be great...


You aren't plugging it in when there is power to the computer, are you? You can fry your keyboard/port/etc. You want to make sure your PC is off, plug it in, then turn it on. It doesn't work the same as USB (plug-and-play).


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah as far as I know you have to restart the computer to use PS2 ports, you can't just swap straight away, the computer has to turn on with the PS2 keyboard plugged in.

I remember annoying friends in IT class by unplugging their PS2 keyboards so they had to restart to use it again.


----------



## francesthemutes

Here's my Zibal 60 I just got yesterday. =D


----------



## Plutonium10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just ordered this KB. Wanted to try brown switches and need a new KB for all these keycaps I've got lying around


I love it. The space bar and to a lesser degree some of the other big keys make a muted ringing sound on bottom-out but it's not really that noticeable unless you're listening for it. I can't touch type but my style of rapid 4-finger seek-and-destroy typing has seen benefits in both accuracy and speed. Build quality is excellent.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*
> 
> You aren't plugging it in when there is power to the computer, are you? You can fry your keyboard/port/etc. You want to make sure your PC is off, plug it in, then turn it on. It doesn't work the same as USB (plug-and-play).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah as far as I know you have to restart the computer to use PS2 ports, you can't just swap straight away, the computer has to turn on with the PS2 keyboard plugged in.
> I remember annoying friends in IT class by unplugging their PS2 keyboards so they had to restart to use it again.


lol cheers guys, that's what was wrong with it. I came back home from movies, plugged the KB in the ps2 port and fired the rig up: Success!!
I should have remembered that little detail about ps2 not being plug-and-play... I've been using USB keyboards for like 10 years now, so it must have just slipped my mind.
Now she's working wonderfully, and I must say: these mech keys are FAN-frigging-TASTIC! It'll take me a few days to adjust though, I've been using a wireless logitech with almost laptop-style switches for almost a year now


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Acquired this keyboard today via a trade with a geekhacker (traded a clickclack). Limited edition Race with cherry mx browns...white on white on white= megusta.jpeg.

I'm blinded by the light, revved up like a deuce...


----------



## csm725

Are those caps gray or is it just the lighting?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Are those caps gray or is it just the lighting?


It's just my crap lighting...Keycaps, case, and PCB are all pure white.


----------



## csm725

The caps themselves are black though?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The caps themselves are black though?


No...with this edition the keycaps are white.


----------



## azianai

what CC u trade for it lol?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> No...with this edition the keycaps are white.


Oh. The caps look so gray in the pics I couldn't imagine them being white; sorry about that misunderstanding


----------



## h6pham8

ive been searching the internet for quite a while and still havent been able to find a US website that sells *filco 10keyless ninja mechanical keyboard.* anyone know where i can buy/find one?


----------



## Igthorn

There are only 2 places for Filcos in the US.
KeyboardCo sells them through Amazon (Fulfilled by Amazon) and NCIX US.

Filco TKL Ninja w/Browns
Filco TKL Ninja w/Reds
Filco TKL Ninja w/Blacks
Filco TKL Ninja w/Blues
White Filco TKL Ninja w/Blacks
Beige Filco TKL Ninja w/Reds

NCIX US


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> Here's my Zibal 60 I just got yesterday. =D


gonna get one of these soon








how do you like it?


----------



## martinyeah

HI!

my first post in here !


----------



## martinyeah

i like the green light!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinyeah*
> 
> HI!
> my first post in here !


Nice RF


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinyeah*
> 
> HI!
> my first post in here !


Is that the 10th anniversary edition?


----------



## waar

yes it is


----------



## slytown

I'm jelly, Martin. Is it uniform or variable?


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> gonna get one of these soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like it?


I really like it other than the fact that the "S" and "D" keys are now much dimmer than the rest of the keyboard. It was pretty uniform when I got it but now they're noticeably less bright. It's such a solid keyboard but this board is known to have problems with its LEDs.


----------



## phillyd

Hmmm...
i hear there is a ducky with green LED's. anyone know which one(s)?


----------



## OverEstimated

Can I join this club if I have a microsoft wireless desktop that I converted to mechanical?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmmm...
> i hear there is a ducky with green LED's. anyone know which one(s)?


All these


----------



## phillyd

same price points as the mionix. any differences?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverEstimated*
> 
> Can I join this club if I have a microsoft wireless desktop that I converted to mechanical?


I want to see!


----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I want to see!


HERE HERE, I SECOND THIS MOTION.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmmm...
> i hear there is a ducky with green LED's. anyone know which one(s)?


Well the ducky is less clumpy than the mionix, however i cannot attest to the quality of the ducky but many say its on par wigh filco. The mionix quality is superb too, not as good as a filco however but the mionix support makes up for the small... minute lack in quality. So in conclusion if you want a more compact keyboard with a detachable cable get a ducky, if you want a keyboard with extra fat and excdllent support get a mionix.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'm getting the mionix. Thanks!


----------



## OverEstimated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I want to see!


Let me just get my Kodak dispensable camera that I converted into a DSLR.


----------



## GoodbyeGalaxy

Hello all, can I join the club? Here's a picture of my humble little collection. Props to anyone who can name them all


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> Hello all, can I join the club? Here's a picture of my humble little collection. Props to anyone who can name them all


Leopold, Filco, Duck, and Realforce. Top row right left to right, bottom row right to left.


----------



## Aeloi

Jealous @ your collection, GoodbyeGalaxy


----------



## SalisburySteak

I know this seems random, but are there any keycaps that are soft touch? I just got a deathadder black edition and the it feels nice so I was hoping if there are keycaps with a similar feel.


----------



## squall325

count me in with Razer Black Widow


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> count me in with Razer Black Widow


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Plutonium10

I've got the DeathAdder Black edition as well, and the surface texture of it seems quite similar to my Majestouch 2. Just that nice matte feeling.


----------



## llama16

which in no time will turn glossy =(, like my majestouch


----------



## Plutonium10

Yeah, I'm still waiting to see if that will happen to mine. When WASD releases their PBT keycaps I might get myself a set.


----------



## bombzaway

Hey guys,

Where can I get a set of black engraved *thick* keycaps? I heard KBC's aren't that thick adn I emailed WASD to see when their PBT were going to go live and they said they ran into some technical difficulties and there is current no signs of them producing PBT in the near future.


----------



## waar

no such thing as black engraved thick pbt.

seeing as only KBT offers them (from my understanding) and those aren't thick. dont think imsto does engraving either.

anyway, these 2 came in today.










mx mini with 65g blues and KMAC with greens


----------



## martinyeah

yes


----------



## Tisca

Very nice! Are those the original black/grey caps or is just the camera flash that makes is look lighter?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinyeah*
> 
> HI!
> my first post in here !


----------



## ugotd8

Ordered one of these on sale, someday I'll recreate that 4425 feel.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mx mini with 65g blues and KMAC with greens


Wow. They sure are beauties. I thought that the cream cheese and green sounded horrible before I saw the real ones.


----------



## ripster

Needs more bagel and lox.

Less cream cheese.

Less than a week to Enter The New In Box Dell AT101W Black ALPS Giveaway contest:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/x35fq/one_week_to_go_53_clickclack_entrants_second_and/


----------



## ranviper

Oh my lanta! I was just sitting here going through some old pics and saw what looks to be an old IMB or dell Mechanical under a desk. I NEED TO GO HOME AND FIND IT RIGHT NOW.

This pic is circa 2008 - back in my mac days. Look bottom left of the picture under the desk.


----------



## Z Overlord

When will Elitekeyboards get the new Leopolds in stock? I want one


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I changed up the keycaps on my Realforce today and added a CC skull.

From this...









To this...


----------



## Aeloi

I like the change. Looks good.


----------



## Joe221

Wouldn't it be cool if the two domed "Windows" keys could just have a matching green dome? Sort of the dot on the i. Looks real nice!


----------



## Joe221

What is the turn around time to be added to the club? Thanks!


----------



## lordj

A few weeks after buying a mechanical keyboard (CM Storm Trigger), typing became somewhat of a hobby for me. Super nice.


----------



## 3930K

Hello!


----------



## Blizlake

I had my doubts whether a mech keyboard made by Coolermaster could be good or not, but after using the quickfire rapid for a few days I can say that it's definitely worth the price. Cheapest tenkeyless I could find, the build quality isn't quite as good as the tenkeyless Filco I use at work, but then again I wasn't expecting it to be. The only real "con" I can think of is the fact that I went with blacks instead of browns, the Filco with browns feels so much better. I'll probably use this thing for a while and switch to a backlit ducky with mx browns.

Crappy cellphone pic 'till I get around to ordering some blank keycaps


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hello!


blackWidow?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackWidow?
Click to expand...

Blackwidow taken with an iPhone 4 and with the ISO so high it's not even funny.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I changed up the keycaps on my Realforce today and added a CC skull.
> From this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...


God... that is one beautiful keyboard with beautiful keycaps. The latest setup of one line of lime keycaps is just so damn aesthetically appealing! Too bad I can't afford that keyboard and keycaps







Mad jelly, braw.


----------



## waar

sorry guys, i'll update this tomorrow >.<

anyway, got this today.









italian red filco ninja tenkeyless with blue switches









NOTHING TO SEE HERE, portal mods, ironman custom keycap


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> sorry guys, i'll update this tomorrow >.<
> anyway, got this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italian red filco ninja tenkeyless with blue switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING TO SEE HERE, portal mods, ironman custom keycap


Holy! That thing is beautiful!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^ Where did that keycap come from? I dunno.


----------



## Wattser93

I'm getting ready to join the mechanical keyboard club, I'm just debating between a DAS Silent with MX Browns or a Cooler Master Quickfire.

Any opinions on which is better for a 50/50 blend of gaming and typing? I know that a lot comes down to preference but there's nowhere in town for me to try a mechanical keyboard out so I'm stuck ordering on the internet with guidance from you guys. The tenkeyless CM would give more space for my mouse and save $40 but I'd have MX Blues which I'm not sure I'd prefer to MX Browns of the DAS Silent.


----------



## 1-anh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm getting ready to join the mechanical keyboard club, I'm just debating between a DAS Silent with MX Browns or a Cooler Master Quickfire.
> Any opinions on which is better for a 50/50 blend of gaming and typing? I know that a lot comes down to preference but there's nowhere in town for me to try a mechanical keyboard out so I'm stuck ordering on the internet with guidance from you guys. The tenkeyless CM would give more space for my mouse and save $40 but I'd have MX Blues which I'm not sure I'd prefer to MX Browns of the DAS Silent.


I actually own both, I prefer the MX browns for both however the DAS silent can get fairly dirty just from smudges due to everyday use. I really enjoy the MX blues on my Quickfire rapid for typing, for gaming they are ok but I feel its harder to double tap with the blues. Both are very well built and honestly, I think you would be happy with either. But for 50/50 use I would suggest the browns.


----------



## lightsout

I also suggest browns but I am not really a fan of Das keyboards. Glossy and huge. They also sell a quickfire in browns have you considered that?


----------



## phillyd

Anyone done 3m Di noc on a BlackWidow Ultimate? I'm considering it...


----------



## waar

blues


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Another one for blues here. Browns are just an in between step for reds & blues. They lack the awesome tactility of blues (ie. the tactility browns have is minuscule) and that tactility ruins the lightness of the switch.


----------



## Aeloi

Just ordered a Quickfire with blues from Amazon.


----------



## McLovinHD

Hi guys,

I want to buy a mechanical keyboard too. But i cant descide what i want. What keyswitches do you think are best? I kinda want a mechanical keyboard that doesnt make too much noise.
I was looking at the zibal 60 and the max nighthawk series. I want a backlight keyboard with media keys (or function+Fkeys that work like media keys like on the zibal and nighthawk series)

Interested in your opinions,

regards,

McLovin


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLovinHD*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I want to buy a mechanical keyboard too. But i cant descide what i want. What keyswitches do you think are best? I kinda want a mechanical keyboard that doesnt make too much noise.
> I was looking at the zibal 60 and the max nighthawk series. I want a backlight keyboard with media keys (or function+Fkeys that work like media keys like on the zibal and nighthawk series)
> Interested in your opinions,
> regards,
> McLovin


My favorites are Red and Topre switches, which are both very quiet. If you want a key that takes more force to actuate, you can always get black switches which are also quiet. I prefer Red and Topre because they are light and quiet.


----------



## Boyboyd

My favourite are actually blue, but i own black right now. I must confess that those are the only 2 types i've tried.

I wouldn't get blue switches if you don't want an audiable click, i'd go with brown for those. However if you want a linear switch go for black or red.

It's really a matter of which you prefer, it's a shame you can't try some out.


----------



## McLovinHD

In the posts before i see that most people get cherry MX brown switches. Whats the diffrence between this and red?


----------



## Boyboyd

This is a great place to start

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_40#post_6009482


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> This is a great place to start
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_40#post_6009482


Ha, I was just about to link that


----------



## McLovinHD

Ok thanks, looks like brown and red dont make much diffrence (only tactile feedback) and blacks are stiffer reds. Thanks for info.
Still cant choose between the Zibal 60 (Black swiches) and the Max Nightawk X8 (brown swiches).

I've seen some pictures that keys of Zibal 60 (early versions) actually deteriorate quite quickly (wears out), is this an known issue?


----------



## Boyboyd

It's a great thread. IIRC it's linked to by toms hardware because it's probably better than anything they can write.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLovinHD*
> 
> Ok thanks, looks like brown and red dont make much diffrence (only tactile feedback) and blacks are stiffer reds. Thanks for info.
> Still cant choose between the Zibal 60 (Black swiches) and the Max Nightawk X8 (brown swiches).
> I've seen some pictures that keys of Zibal 60 (early versions) actually deteriorate quite quickly (wears out), is this an known issue?


There are several people in the thread with this keyboard, I'm not one of them so I cannot attest to how they are now. I have heard from people in the thread however that Mionix has great customer support, and will replace your keys if you have issues with them. So I guess it's an issue if you don't want the company to send you new keys or put on custom ones. Otherwise I wouldn't let it concern you.


----------



## McLovinHD

Thanks guys for ur help,

Im gonna wait untill (that is if) someone who has a Max Nighthawk X8 cherry brown swiches or Mionix Zibal 60 owners recommends their keyboard or recommend not to get it before ill make a descision.

The zibal 60 looks more interesting too me atm.

Thanks for all ur help guys, great thread.

Edit: Reply trough PM is fine too. (if u'd like to help me decide)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLovinHD*
> 
> Thanks guys for ur help,
> Im gonna wait untill (that is if) someone who has a Max Nighthawk X8 cherry brown swiches or Mionix Zibal 60 owners recommends their keyboard or recommend not to get it before ill make a descision.
> The zibal 60 looks more interesting too me atm.
> Thanks for all ur help guys, great thread.
> Edit: Reply trough PM is fine too. (if u'd like to help me decide)


I know there are people who have recommended the Zibal 60 back several pages in the thread. Let me find it for you.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/7840#post_17435719

There's one recommendation. Just click "Search this thread" and type Zibal 60. There are several people with the board. In the very least you can PM them and ask questions.

Can do the same with the Nighthawk: http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/8410#post_17676459

There are other Nighthawk owners in the thread as well.


----------



## Joe221

I'll put in my 2¢ on my board, the Durandal. I'm liking it very much, you can see it featured on the Max site. They can mod it like crazy. It's cheaper on Amazon and the Bay of E from the same seller, not Max. I think it fits your list of features.

[http://www.overclock.net/t/1285884/amazon-tesoro-durandal-ultimate-g1nl-mechanical-keyboard-111]

So give it a look. I reviewed it on Amazon and posted a bunch of pics. I originally had a Trigger, which was a DOA, thank God, I hated it.
That's my opinion.


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

I have a Ducky Shine Version II preordered, it should be delivered in the first week of September. Pics will be posted once I get my keyboard.









May I join your club once pics are posted?


----------



## Apple Pi

Here is my WASD with browns + dampeners


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING TO SEE HERE, portal mods, ironman custom keycap


Where did you get those Portal keycaps


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> sorry guys, i'll update this tomorrow >.<
> anyway, got this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italian red filco ninja tenkeyless with blue switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING TO SEE HERE, portal mods, ironman custom keycap


you can't hide your prototype CCs for much longer


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLovinHD*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I want to buy a mechanical keyboard too. But i cant descide what i want. What keyswitches do you think are best? I kinda want a mechanical keyboard that doesnt make too much noise.
> I was looking at the zibal 60 and the max nighthawk series. I want a backlight keyboard with media keys (or function+Fkeys that work like media keys like on the zibal and nighthawk series)
> Interested in your opinions,
> regards,
> McLovin


I have the Nighthawk X8 and I love it, it has the cherry browns and it's pretty quiet.


----------



## pollard1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the whole desk so you can get an idea of how big the keyboard really is; this is a 5" wide fold-up table.


Ohh dear LOAD. Awesome mate. By the way what do with 3 monitors?


----------



## azianai

so i got my 1st CC Skull last month....pretty cool
although i get the feeling it doesn't press down completely on the stem

Also, real men own Octopink CC Skulls


----------



## mybeat

Just got this in mail today:








Originaly wanted to get ninja, but the USA layout was out of stock :/
Typing on this so great, can't believe I've used razer lycosa for so long.

The only prob I have now is that I want to replace all my keyboards with mechanical ones, my wallet will hate me.


----------



## Plutonium10

Since getting my Filco I catch myself just typing stuff for absolutely no reason. It's just fun.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Do we have to make new accounts on GH?


----------



## ripster

I did. I must have well over a dozen of them.


----------



## csm725

I for one am still using my old account, not sure why I wouldn't be.


----------



## Swag

Can I join?


----------



## Imports>Muscles

New Addition to my keyboard.


----------



## NguyenAdam

It won't let me login to my old account.


----------



## Swag

You could try to recovering it.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> It won't let me login to my old account.


recover it
then you have to change the pws as the haxors got all our pws infos


----------



## Shogon

Love at first touch, Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL with MX Browns.




Glad I snagged it for 50% off on Amazon, payed $120 and a day to ship


----------



## Joe221

Glad you're enjoying it, Shogon.


----------



## bjgrenke

Has anyone heard anything about the release of the Ducky Shine II? I have a pile of cash here saved for that keyboard that's burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Rakin

Add me up








Thermaltake Meka G-Unit.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it, Shogon.


Thank you so much for posting the link







I love the pulsing led setting, reminds me of my friends Razer mouse.


----------



## Paradigm84

I was so sure that a custom WASD keyboard was the way to go, but after seeing the latest 



 on a Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless, I can't decide again.

Now I understand why loads of you guys have more than one mech board.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was so sure that a custom WASD keyboard was the way to go, but after seeing the latest
> 
> 
> 
> on a Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless, I can't decide again.
> Now I understand why loads of you guys have more than one mech board.


I'm up to 5 and looking to get a full 104....


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was so sure that a custom WASD keyboard was the way to go, but after seeing the latest
> 
> 
> 
> on a Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless, I can't decide again.
> Now I understand why loads of you guys have more than one mech board.


I'm pretty much where you were on that. I emailed WASD asking if they have a ninja style keycap set as an option. I've also convinced myself that browns with dampeners are the way to go so ordering a custom from WASD with the dampeners pre-installed seems like a no-brainer.

Anyone want to recommend something different ?

I'm a long time Unix SA and when I'm at the command prompt, my keyboard gets a workout. In otherwords, I'm bottom out keys like there's no tomorrow.







I'm looking for the feel of the browns, but with a lower throw and quieter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Anyone want to recommend something different ?
> I'm a long time Unix SA and when I'm at the command prompt, my keyboard gets a workout. In otherwords, I'm bottom out keys like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the feel of the browns, but with a lower throw and quieter.


If you bottom them out then why not just go with Blacks/ Reds? Blues would just be pointless if you are pushing the keys all the way down.


----------



## simonfredette

im looking for a place to buy a new mechanical kb around little rock arkansas , im here at the air force base for 8 weeks , id rather not order online and ship it in case it doesnt get here before I leave ( I know 8 weeks is plenty of time but still) .. if theres any locals that know stores around here give me a shout !!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you bottom them out then why not just go with Blacks/ Reds? Blues would just be pointless if you are pushing the keys all the way down.


I suppose because I know less about Cherry MX switches than I do string theory.









So google and youtube seem to confirm it, I need reds.









red = non-clicky, non tactile, VERY light actuation force

Thanks!


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> im looking for a place to buy a new mechanical kb around little rock arkansas , im here at the air force base for 8 weeks , id rather not order online and ship it in case it doesnt get here before I leave ( I know 8 weeks is plenty of time but still) .. if theres any locals that know stores around here give me a shout !!


8 weeks? Really? Order an in stock from Amazon or fulfilled by Amazon and you'll have it in day's.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I suppose because I know less about Cherry MX switches than I do string theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So google and youtube seem to confirm it, I need reds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red = non-clicky, non tactile, VERY light actuation force
> Thanks!


String theory? As a maths nerd you have my interest...

Also Red's are unpopular with some people because they are so light, it's easy to make mistakes on them if you are doing a lot of typing, but of course it's your descision, you may be an awesome typist that never makes a mistake for all I know.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> 8 weeks? Really? Order an in stock from Amazon or fulfilled by Amazon and you'll have it in day's.


its more the crap thats going to be involved with having it shipped to an air force base where im on temporary duty as a foreign air force .. might be worth a try though, il ltry with something smaller and cheaper first to see if it makes it ok


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> its more the crap thats going to be involved with having it shipped to an air force base where im on temporary duty as a foreign air force .. might be worth a try though, il ltry with something smaller and cheaper first to see if it makes it ok


Oh, I get it. I wondered about the Canada location in your info. So, what keyboard secrets are you trying to abscond with







.
Hehehe. Amazon is pretty good at getting stuff to ya fast, we'll see how the local base delivers. For the free ship, it'll have to be $25 or more tough, so not so little.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Added some white topre keycaps today.


----------



## csm725

Oh, now that's nice...


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Oh, I get it. I wondered about the Canada location in your info. So, what keyboard secrets are you trying to abscond with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hehehe. Amazon is pretty good at getting stuff to ya fast, we'll see how the local base delivers. For the free ship, it'll have to be $25 or more tough, so not so little.


amazon doesnt have any duckys though , the mostly have das or filco that I can see, id kill for a ducky blue led with mx browns right now lol , im currently working/gaming and forum-ating on a microsoft wireless kb , and it cant even keep up nevermind the craptastic feeling of rubber domes!


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> amazon doesnt have any duckys though , the mostly have das or filco that I can see, id kill for a ducky blue led with mx browns right now lol , im currently working/gaming and forum-ating on a microsoft wireless kb , and it cant even keep up nevermind the craptastic feeling of rubber domes!


Yeah, saw a used one on eBay for $190ish. Wow! I think you need to buy direct to get the right combo and new. Then you get into that slow shipment prob. Blue LEDs are gonna light up the room!


----------



## simonfredette

yeah but I have a white nzxt switch with blue led and blue tubing and a M60 mouse with blue led and a joystick with blue led ... Theres a theme I seem to be sticking to..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Oh, I get it. I wondered about the Canada location in your info. So, what keyboard secrets are you trying to abscond with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hehehe. Amazon is pretty good at getting stuff to ya fast, we'll see how the local base delivers. For the free ship, it'll have to be $25 or more tough, so not so little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazon doesnt have any duckys though , the mostly have das or filco that I can see, id kill for a ducky blue led with mx browns right now lol , im currently working/gaming and forum-ating on a microsoft wireless kb , and it cant even keep up nevermind the craptastic feeling of rubber domes!
Click to expand...

Buy it from Qtan?
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-mechanical-ke/lid=23174984

Might want to message him first to be sure its in stock.

They also sell it here but its out of stock.
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?man=1


----------



## simonfredette

yeah they really are always out of stock , almost tempting to just run over to best buy and buy a 70$ black widow ..


----------



## DaClownie

Hey guys, curious... I have the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid with Cherry MX Browns... however, I've got the itch for some new keycaps. My build is blue, so I'd like to get keycaps that match it...

Reference of blue color:



Any suggestions? I'd prefer them to be of some decent quality, I don't really know the differences in caps. I just know that my Blackwidow got shiny, and my CM QR is doing the same on the space bar.

In all honesty I'd prefer to get a 37 key cap set in the matching blue, and the remaining 50 keys in white, all with nice clear black lettering that matches. I know, I'm being picky. I've dug around ebay, and whatever key cap sites I could get my hands on, and can't seem to find something that works for me. And I don't seem to like the printing method on wasdkeyboards very much... and their blue is too pure blue.

Any suggestions on where to look/keep an eye on?

EDIT:

Found these on ebay...



That'll work for the middle... what about a set of white caps with black matching for the remaining keys... and also these are PBT dye-sub printed key caps according to the listing... is that a high quality type of cap?


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Buy it from Qtan?
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-mechanical-ke/lid=23174984
> Might want to message him first to be sure its in stock.
> They also sell it here but its out of stock.
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?man=1


D'oh! Of course. I'm buying keycaps/keychains from him now on GH. great idea.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Buy it from Qtan?
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-mechanical-ke/lid=23174984
> Might want to message him first to be sure its in stock.
> They also sell it here but its out of stock.
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?man=1
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh! Of course. I'm buying keycaps/keychains from him now on GH. great idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## ugotd8

The K90 has the most perfect wrist rest I've been looking for on a mechanical.



Anyone know of a source for something similar, around 17.3 inches wide ?


----------



## Crunkles

Finally got my billiard keys onto a keyboard, my new Filco Majestouch 2 w/ Browns. Also in picture is assorted keys on the number row and other spots, plus my HHKB pro 2 that needs some rearranging on the keycaps. Going to do that after work today I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah they really are always out of stock , almost tempting to just run over to best buy and buy a 70$ black widow ..


Cool, I'm Air Force too but in the US










Your situation is a little difficult. If you're staying on base I assume you're staying in the base "hotel" (for all intents and purposes). So you could A) see if they allow you to have packages delivered to their front office for pickup B) see if their post office on base accepts deliveries and have it mailed there or C) if you are close enough to someone in the area who would let you have a package mailed to them and bring it on base for ya. C is a little touchy as US-Foreign military relationships are normally strictly business to avoid any divulging of operational information. I'm sure Canada is not too keen on this type of relationship either, so your best options are A or B. Otherwise it's delivery to Canada or a local purchase for you


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah but I have a white nzxt switch with blue led and blue tubing and a M60 mouse with blue led and a joystick with blue led ... Theres a theme I seem to be sticking to..


You and me both I have a black switch with blue lighting/tubing. I want that exact same keyboard too.







hopefully they come back in stock.


----------



## simonfredette

Yeah and thats right about foreign relations , we keep it to a minimum .. Im at the little rock AFB staying at the razorback inn shacks and we have a couple mailing addresses that might work but I dont know how they will feel if I send a package to IMSO ..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Yeah and thats right about foreign relations , we keep it to a minimum .. Im at the little rock AFB staying at the razorback inn shacks and we have a couple mailing addresses that might work but I dont know how they will feel if I send a package to IMSO ..


You can't bring it back with you? If you need to send it just find a local UPS, USPS or FedEX.


----------



## Joe221

I just got and installed the back-light capable keycaps from MaxKeyboard! They fit and match my Tesoro Durandal PERFECTLY. All Except the Escape Man are skewed to the top for better lighting. The man is full key sized so light is split. Overall I'm delighted!
They look much better than my iPhone can capture.

















They were $10 plus shipping and Tax in CA.

Linked:

[http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/key-cap.html]


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> I just got and installed the back-light capable keycaps from MaxKeyboard! They fit and match my Tesoro Durandal PERFECTLY. All Except the Escape Man are skewed to the top for better lighting. The man is full key sized so light is split. Overall I'm delighted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were $10 plus shipping and Tax in CA.


link to where you got there keycaps please!


----------



## Joe221

Added to my post.


----------



## Z Overlord

When will Leopold bring their new keyboards to the US? I want a white FC700R with Cherry MX Blues so badly


----------



## simonfredette

how is the black widow with backlit keys and stuff , the box doesnt even say what kind of switches it has , just says 50g pressure and stuff , its 129$ here ..


----------



## phillyd

They're blues. Is it the BlackWidow Ultimate or BlackWidow Ultimate 2013?
The mirror finish is annoying, & the macro keys being annoyingly placed. i click em instead of the ctrl and escape keys. It's good other than that.


----------



## simonfredette

couldnt tell you , its the ultimate something thats for sure , the keys felt nice but I just feel for the money id better off with a das or filco or ducky etc,, not a razor..


----------



## d-block

Changed out the stock keys on my storm rapid.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out the stock keys on my storm rapid.


I'm looking at doing the same... red escape, blue 37 keycap set with arrow keys, white keycaps for the remainder.

Still haven't found a good way to buy a set of white with black lettering that match the blue's size of lettering. Don't want it to look all mix and matched


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> I just got and installed the back-light capable keycaps from MaxKeyboard! They fit and match my Tesoro Durandal PERFECTLY. All Except the Escape Man are skewed to the top for better lighting. The man is full key sized so light is split. Overall I'm delighted!
> They look much better than my iPhone can capture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were $10 plus shipping and Tax in CA.
> Linked:
> [http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/key-cap.html]


Those look great







I wish they had more designs


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Those look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they had more designs


Me too.







I hope they add more choices. At least it's a start.


----------



## lboregard

this is my boxed new max x8, next to my previous das ultimate silent



glowing in the dark



origami yoda imparting wisdom on the max x8 and the logitech g500 .. teaching them how to be more efficient


----------



## simonfredette

is that an origami yoda!!


----------



## waar




----------



## Jayrock

Is that the cherry replica font fundraiser set?


----------



## csm725

You need a better camera.
Sexy edition of the Filco though, nice match with the red keys too.


----------



## waar

I LOVE YOUR AVY CSM.

and doesn't matter what camera i use. im terrible at taking pictures









and the red of the keycaps and the red of the filco are just a TINY bit off. looks much better IRL.

@jayrock, yup.


----------



## simonfredette

I caved and went out and bought a blackwidow stealth , my wireless piece of .. decided the batteries were getting weak and it doesnt keep up , theres only so many times your willing to lose bf3 games before you just go buy a better keyboard. Im very happy with it so far though , I was aiming for something more like a filco or a ducky but this one meets all my needs, the LEDs are nice and it feels great and the only con is the shiny black , finger prints galore .. ill post a picture soon.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I caved and went out and bought a blackwidow stealth , my wireless piece of .. decided the batteries were getting weak and it doesnt keep up , theres only so many times your willing to lose bf3 games before you just go buy a better keyboard. Im very happy with it so far though , I was aiming for something more like a filco or a ducky but this one meets all my needs, the LEDs are nice and it feels great and the only con is the shiny black , finger prints galore .. ill post a picture soon.


For the shiny aspect, might I suggest a can of Plastidip which can be had from your local hardware store if you live in the US... It'll give it a nice matte black finish, and alleviate one major gripe with the Blackwidow.

As to the keys wearing off... well, plastidip might not be your best solution for that one.


----------



## Blizlake

Any idea if you can order a custom tenkeyless set of keycaps from WASD? I was looking at their prices and they don't seem too bad considering the amount of customization they offer, but I don't see any reason why I'd want to pay for the numpad keycaps.


----------



## simonfredette

I dont really mind the keys wearing off , by the time theyve worn off too much ill feel like chanign it anyways , you guys know how it is , ill get the itch for an upgrade before this keyboard bites the dust !!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Any idea if you can order a custom tenkeyless set of keycaps from WASD? I was looking at their prices and they don't seem too bad considering the amount of customization they offer, but I don't see any reason why I'd want to pay for the numpad keycaps.


Yes you can... they have the ANSI and ISO 88 key and 87 key sets available. 87 key layout is for the US, 88 is for the huge enter key over in England I believe.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yes you can... they have the ANSI and ISO 88 key and 87 key sets available. 87 key layout is for the US, 88 is for the huge enter key over in England I believe.


I don't see any tenkeyless option in the designer... Just 104 ANSI and 105 ISO. I'd need the 88 ISO with the huge enter key, we use that in Finland too. You wouldn't believe all the crazy letters and crap we have on our keyboards


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yes you can... they have the ANSI and ISO 88 key and 87 key sets available. 87 key layout is for the US, 88 is for the huge enter key over in England I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any tenkeyless option in the designer... Just 104 ANSI and 105 ISO. I'd need the 88 ISO with the huge enter key, we use that in Finland too. You wouldn't believe all the crazy letters and crap we have on our keyboards
Click to expand...

I'd drop a line over to wasd customer service, I'm sure they'll work with ya on that. I did notice that on the keyboard planner though that you can only build with the full key...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'd drop a line over to wasd customer service, I'm sure they'll work with ya on that. I did notice that on the keyboard planner though that you can only build with the full key...


Yeah, will do that after a few hours of sleep. Thought I'd just post here before I start to harass their CS. One cool thing I noticed on their designer tool was that you can add symbols using the windings fonts.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*


is this the filco ninja ?


----------



## waar

italian red ninja, yup.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is this the filco ninja ?


Filco logo is in black so my best guess is *yes*.

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Badum tiss.

I see what you did there.


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the release of the Ducky Shine II? I have a pile of cash here saved for that keyboard that's burning a hole in my pocket


Not sure if you were still looking for an answer, but I currently have one pre-ordered and it should ship on the 6th of September.


----------



## Paradigm84

Is there any downside to going for a Filco board? I'm weighing up the options of getting one versus a custom WASD board.


----------



## csm725

The price.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yes you can... they have the ANSI and ISO 88 key and 87 key sets available. 87 key layout is for the US, 88 is for the huge enter key over in England I believe.


You should see japan's. It's even bigger.


----------



## csm725

BIGASS ENTER


----------



## Paradigm84

I resent you people calling our Enter key fat.


----------



## simonfredette

its pretty big , it takes up our enter key and our \| key all in one , why would they make it that big ? have you ever tried to hit the top part of the enter key with your pinky , its awkward as hell ! I saw a couple keyboards that have two small spacebars instead of one long one , that must be hard to get used to also , you dont always hit the space bar at the same spot


----------



## Paradigm84

Well if the enter key is much larger then it's easier to hit without even trying.


----------



## simonfredette

for the amount of times you actually hit the enter key while typing I dont think its worth it , other than a paragraph change or if your making a list you shouldnt be using it that much. a lot of older keyboards here ( canada ) had big enter keys like that too and when I started using better keyboards with the smaller enter key I thought I would mind , that it would bug me but really you dont even notice..


----------



## Paradigm84

I guess I wouldn't find it annoying after a while either.

What I would find annoying however is the complete rearrangement of all the characters like @, #, " etc, I don't think I'd be able to get used to that very easily.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a new wrist rest today. It was made by The_Beast (geekhack member...you can buy one off of him or have him custom make one for you). The wrist rest is amazing quality and pictures don't really do it justice.


----------



## simonfredette

im french ( quebec not france ) and our french canadian keyboard usually has the ? in the shift-6 position , it really annoying when Im on a keyboard that has it just beside the right shift key , which is about every other keyboard out there


----------



## batmang

Add me please









Filco Majestouch-2 Ten-Keyless / MX Brown Switches
Custon Keycap set made at WASDKeyboard.com


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> im french ( quebec not france ) and our french canadian keyboard usually has the ? in the shift-6 position , it really annoying when Im on a keyboard that has it just beside the right shift key , which is about every other keyboard out there


On the UK layout i've always wondered why microsoft chose to use the \ key instead of /, because it's right next to our left-shift. But using \ makes sense if it's so close to the US enter key.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmang*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco Majestouch-2 Ten-Keyless / MX Brown Switches
> Custon Keycap set made at WASDKeyboard.com


They made those black with white printing keys? I haven't seen those on their site... only see laser etched, engraved, or blank...


----------



## Igthorn

Wasd's laser etched black keys now turn white after lasering.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/blog/newproductsjune2012/


----------



## doscape

TT MEKA G1 mechanical keyboard add me to list, thanks.


----------



## simonfredette

I took a couple of pictures so I could finally be added , not the keyboard I was hoping for but I like it and it sure beats what I had before!!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igthorn*
> 
> Wasd's laser etched black keys now turn white after lasering.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/blog/newproductsjune2012/


Suh-weeeet. I wish the blue keys turned white with laser too!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmang*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco Majestouch-2 Ten-Keyless / MX Brown Switches
> Custon Keycap set made at WASDKeyboard.com
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Del Taco and Home Slice... nice!


----------



## Citra

Pbts


















Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pent

i got one of dem clicky clacky keyboards, i love the sound haha its AWESOME, im getting used to typing on this though but its lovely i will never go back to standard dome keyboards.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I also suggest browns but I am not really a fan of Das keyboards. Glossy and huge. They also sell a quickfire in browns have you considered that?


I've considered it. It's tough because the Quickfire Rapid is offered at around $65 for the MX Blue version very frequently from the popular online retailers, while the MX Brown version typically runs at $80+ online.

I managed to get a chance to try some mechanical keyboards today and decided MX Brown is the way to go. I hated the MX Black (way too much force required to press it) and liked both the MX Red and MX Blue, but the MX Brown was the perfect balance of tactility and gaming performance. The MX Blue would be my choice of switch if I was strictly typing, but for gaming, the MX Blue really didn't feel right for quick keystrokes in rapid succession while the MX Brown shined at it.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I also suggest browns but I am not really a fan of Das keyboards. Glossy and huge. They also sell a quickfire in browns have you considered that?
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered it. It's tough because the Quickfire Rapid is offered at around $65 for the MX Blue version very frequently from the popular online retailers, while the MX Brown version typically runs at $80+ online.
> 
> I managed to get a chance to try some mechanical keyboards today and decided MX Brown is the way to go. I hated the MX Black (way too much force required to press it) and liked both the MX Red and MX Blue, but the MX Brown was the perfect balance of tactility and gaming performance. The MX Blue would be my choice of switch if I was strictly typing, but for gaming, the MX Blue really didn't feel right for quick keystrokes in rapid succession while the MX Brown shined at it.
Click to expand...

My quickfire rapid with MX browns is phenomenal. I just wish it came in the black/red casing that the cherry mx red version does.

Alas, it's a great little keyboard and I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## Phelan

I needed a keyboard that matched my new white Logitch G600 and white/red NZXT Phantom, and I love my Azio Levetron Mech4, but it didn't match, and couldn't find the perfect keyboard to match anyway, so I came up with this the other day







. Turned out pretty well if I do say so myself. Sorry for the poor image quality.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I needed a keyboard that matched my new white Logitch G600 and white/red NZXT Phantom, and I love my Azio Levetron Mech4, but it didn't match, and couldn't find the perfect keyboard to match anyway, so I came up with this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Turned out pretty well if I do say so myself. Sorry for the poor image quality.


God that thing is huge.


----------



## ripster

I think I saw it on the Planet Hoth.


----------



## Intense

Lol, I guess i should have my membership updated, many keyboards since i posted here.

Put me as Ducky Year of the Dragon with MX Reds now


----------



## Joe221

MaxKeyboard just posted on their Facebook this:

Max Keyboard wrote: "I'm not sure how many unit will be available for the grab, but I know the price will be below the cost. So stay tuned and share this post with your friends who is interested in getting the Durandal G1N or G1NL Cherry MX brown mechanical keyboard. As stated earlier, this deal is only available for our fans only. If you have liked our Max Keyboard fan page, all you need to do is request the unique code to unlock the special price... (Complete information will be provided once Marketing released the info) Thanks guys for your support !!!"

Is this the right forum to post this on?

I don't know what the price will be but I know the G1NL goes for $110 on EBay and Buy and that's the lowest (lower than I paid) price I know of. So it's a heads up if you're interested.


----------



## LivingChampion

Add me to the club!
You can find my DAS MX Brown in my signature's link.

CM Storm Quickfire *MX RED:* ~Nice engraved PBT black keycaps and some doubleshot goodies on it too.









Filco TKL *MX BROWN:* ~Fully set up with all doubleshot keycaps.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> You can find my DAS MX Brown in my signature's link.
> CM Storm Quickfire *MX RED:* ~Nice engraved PBT black keycaps and some doubleshot goodies on it too.
> Filco TKL *MX BROWN:* ~Fully set up with all doubleshot keycaps.


Those engraved black keys look absolutely fantastic.

I just bought a G80-3190HDU, it has MX Cherry Browns.

The seller provided picture:









I want it here now!

The question is now, what board next?


----------



## bruflot

Alright, so I spilled a tiny bit of soda on my Corsair K60 yesterday. Unplugged the keyboard and waited ~20 hours; Most of the keys work but V and N. When pressing V, both V and B activates, same deal with the N key.
Now that I'm using a rubber dome keyboard, I realized how good my K60 actually were, and that I need a replacement quickly, but with either MX Blues or Browns.
I don't want a massive tactile feedback, and I don't want to use a lot of force on the keys, but MX Reds are too damn sensitive imo. That leads me to my question; How are the MX Blue(s)? Is the resistance about the same as a rubber dome keyboard?
I would've gone with the BlackWidow Stealth edition, but it's not avilable in Norway. That's why I'm considering the standard BlackWidow, as it's cheap but it has MX Blues.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Alright, so I spilled a tiny bit of soda on my Corsair K60 yesterday. Unplugged the keyboard and waited ~20 hours; Most of the keys work but V and N. When pressing V, both V and B activates, same deal with the N key.
> Now that I'm using a rubber dome keyboard, I realized how good my K60 actually were, and that I need a replacement quickly, but with either MX Blues or Browns.
> I don't want a massive tactile feedback, and I don't want to use a lot of force on the keys, but MX Reds are too damn sensitive imo. That leads me to my question; How are the MX Blue(s)? Is the resistance about the same as a rubber dome keyboard?
> I would've gone with the BlackWidow Stealth edition, but it's not avilable in Norway. That's why I'm considering the standard BlackWidow, as it's cheap but it has MX Blues.


I don't like using a lot of force either, so I highly prefer Reds or Topres. But I've been using my new Filco with Browns because the game I've been playing needs some of the keys it has easily available. I've used Blacks as well and found them stiff and needing too much force, whereas Browns aren't bad. They take a little more effort than Reds, so you shouldn't have a problem with double pressing. Although I got used to Reds so sometimes I don't press hard enough









This is just from my experience, as I have joints that will eventually probably suffer from arthritis like my mother


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> You can find my DAS MX Brown in my signature's link.
> CM Storm Quickfire *MX RED:* ~Nice engraved PBT black keycaps and some doubleshot goodies on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco TKL *MX BROWN:* ~Fully set up with all doubleshot keycaps.


I want your Terren/Zerg DS lol
and im using this as an excuse to show off my new nerd toys, but it has my keyboard in it so HA!


----------



## skyn3t

I just ordered last night my Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger SGK-6000-GKCM1-US Black USB Gaming Cherry MX Brown Keyboard since i like to play in the dark i do love the backlight keys







its so awesome.

just waht this











2days free shipping way to go


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I don't like using a lot of force either, so I highly prefer Reds or Topres. But I've been using my new Filco with Browns because the game I've been playing needs some of the keys it has easily available. I've used Blacks as well and found them stiff and needing too much force, whereas Browns aren't bad. They take a little more effort than Reds, so you shouldn't have a problem with double pressing. Although I got used to Reds so sometimes I don't press hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just from my experience, as I have joints that will eventually probably suffer from arthritis like my mother


The problem is that I can't find a single keyboard in Norway with MX Browns that costs less than $200 which equals to about 1000NOK.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I don't like using a lot of force either, so I highly prefer Reds or Topres. But I've been using my new Filco with Browns because the game I've been playing needs some of the keys it has easily available. I've used Blacks as well and found them stiff and needing too much force, whereas Browns aren't bad. They take a little more effort than Reds, so you shouldn't have a problem with double pressing. Although I got used to Reds so sometimes I don't press hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just from my experience, as I have joints that will eventually probably suffer from arthritis like my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that I can't find a single keyboard in Norway with MX Browns that costs less than $200 which equals to about 1000NOK.
Click to expand...

Blues are awesome IMO.

Anyone tell me where I can get double-shot injection moulded keycaps for the blackwidow?


----------



## csm725

Nowhere if you require them to be backlit, and nowhere but Geekhack group buys if you don't.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nowhere if you require them to be backlit, and nowhere but Geekhack group buys if you don't.











NOWHERE else?


----------



## csm725

Doubleshot keycaps? Haha, not really, no.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Doubleshot keycaps? Haha, not really, no.


Damn. Cos geekhack's dead.


----------



## Jeffro422

I've had my blackwidow for a long while and I've had this Ducky with blacks for a few months now. I just got to use my buddy's Filco Majestouch 2 tenkeyless with browns, man that thing feels nice. I've been used to typing on the blacks so I felt like I was slamming my fingers on the keys given the browns need less force to actuate but all in all I loved the feel of the browns, I missed the sound of my blues but browns might be my next purchase.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Damn. Cos geekhack's dead.


Um no it's not. It's been back for a few weeks now.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Damn. Cos geekhack's dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Um no it's not. It's been back for a few weeks now.
Click to expand...

For me it's returning input errors.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> For me it's returning input errors.


Reset your password. I had to do that even though I was putting in the right one. All sorted now.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> For me it's returning input errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Reset your password. I had to do that.
Click to expand...

I don't have a geekhack account


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I don't have a geekhack account


Oops, sorry I thought you meant it was telling you had put in the wrong password.

That's really odd, it's been working perfectly.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I don't have a geekhack account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry I thought you meant it was telling you had put in the wrong password.
> 
> That's really odd, it's been working perfectly.
Click to expand...

Oh I see where I went wrong. I was reading an article and it had a dead link.


----------



## 3930K

Got an account. Fell in love with the Portal Ones. I don't care if they're white and I have a black keyboard. MUST GET.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=31946.0

And these (Noir style)

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=20485.0


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Got an account. Fell in love with the Portal Ones. I don't care if they're white and I have a black keyboard. MUST GET.
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=31946.0
> And these (Noir style)
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=20485.0


say goodbye to your wallet
btw the portal GB is closed, so you can't get in on anymore.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Got an account. Fell in love with the Portal Ones. I don't care if they're white and I have a black keyboard. MUST GET.
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=31946.0
> And these (Noir style)
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=20485.0
> 
> 
> 
> say goodbye to your wallet
> btw the portal GB is closed, so you can't get in on anymore.
Click to expand...

Yes indeed


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Yes indeed


I've spent so much on group buys. My poor wallet's always left out in the middle of GH bloodied and bruised...


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Yes indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent so much on group buys. My poor wallet's always left out in the middle of GH bloodied and bruised...
Click to expand...

I don't have a wallet, just a debit card. And my debit card's red already, don't know if it will spout out green blood.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I don't have a wallet, just a debit card. And my debit card's red already, don't know if it will spout out green blood.


You'll just have to wait and see, won't you?







You'll know soon enough.

I'm loving the RETRO/TKLRGBYSYM layout. Maybe for my Leopold TKL....


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> say goodbye to your wallet
> btw the portal GB is closed, so you can't get in on anymore.


QFT...also...keyboard story has the best portal mods anyways.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> QFT...also...keyboard story has the best portal mods anyways.


Those modifiers are gorgeous!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> QFT...also...keyboard story has the best portal mods anyways.


meh, i like the Cube what can i say.

Btw 3930k, i just checked, i did end up ordering 2 portal sets...why? i dunno








also bought the red alert set with both red and grey modifiers and the 104 key....so that's why i had to paypal rag like $260 bucks last month @[email protected]


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> say goodbye to your wallet
> btw the portal GB is closed, so you can't get in on anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT...also...keyboard story has the best portal mods anyways.
Click to expand...










My Blackwidow has 1x width Windows keys...









@aziani
Please sell? :3


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Blackwidow has 1x width Windows keys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aziani
> Please sell? :3


You know what that means? Get back from your vacation and buy another MC keyboard







.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Blackwidow has 1x width Windows keys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aziani
> Please sell? :3
> 
> 
> 
> You know what that means? Get back from your vacation and buy another MC keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm torn badly now. More HDD space, or new screen, or new mech and keycaps?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I'm torn badly now. More HDD space, or new screen, or new mech and keycaps?


Option D for Debt.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I'm torn badly now. More HDD space, or new screen, or new mech and keycaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Option D for Debt.
Click to expand...

I don't even know what the overdraft limit on my bank account is lol.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I don't even know what the overdraft limit on my bank account is lol.


keep hanging out at geekhack and you'll learn it


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I don't even know what the overdraft limit on my bank account is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> keep hanging out at geekhack and you'll learn it
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Secretninja

Just bid on a new old compaq keyboard with mx browns, so hopefully I will have a new entry under my name in a few days.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> Just bid on a new old compaq keyboard with mx browns, so hopefully I will have a new entry under my name in a few days.


And you have a Model M?


----------



## Prymus

Drum roll please. It's has arrived I can now be a member on this coveted club. Pictures


----------



## Secretninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> And you have a Model M?


Yep, the price on them has exploded lately. I bid on the compaq because at 15+14 (grr shipping) it is worth the gamble to see if I like browns. I need a better keyboard for work, and I am not willing to pay 75+ for another Model M unless I can find one on my birthday, or one of the detachable 10keys. Plus, the compaq has a trackball, which could be useful if I ever end up actually building the MAME cabinet I have been planning for years.

I guess while I am here I could ask for advice on a new keyboard if I don't win the auction. Any recommendations for a good blue/black/buckler for cheap? 10key is a must.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe221*
> 
> MaxKeyboard just posted on their Facebook this:
> Max Keyboard wrote: "I'm not sure how many unit will be available for the grab, but I know the price will be below the cost. So stay tuned and share this post with your friends who is interested in getting the Durandal G1N or G1NL Cherry MX brown mechanical keyboard. As stated earlier, this deal is only available for our fans only. If you have liked our Max Keyboard fan page, all you need to do is request the unique code to unlock the special price... (Complete information will be provided once Marketing released the info) Thanks guys for your support !!!"
> Is this the right forum to post this on?
> I don't know what the price will be but I know the G1NL goes for $110 on EBay and Buy and that's the lowest (lower than I paid) price I know of. So it's a heads up if you're interested.


In case anyone is interested. The info is:

With the unlock code it will be:
G1N $59.99 (Non Backlit)
G1NL $89.99 (Backlit Version)
G1NL semi custom is about 38% off. Ex. if you do all 12 custom LED keys. it will be about $104


----------



## King Who Dat

Here is my new mech, my first good one.







It's an OCN edition Ducky 1087 with blues. I bought it from csm725 and put a few custom keycaps I bought from some members here and a set of filco ninja stock caps for the rest. I was nervous blues would be too loud, but they most definitely are amazing. I own an ABS M1 also, but that doesn't come close to this one. I bought that one first because it was so cheap and a good way to give mechs a try I suppose. I'll never go back to domes. Ever.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new mech, my first good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an OCN edition Ducky 1087 with blues. I bought it from csm725 and put a few custom keycaps I bought from some members here and a set of filco ninja stock caps for the rest. I was nervous blues would be too loud, but they most definitely are amazing. I own an ABS M1 also, but that doesn't come close to this one. I bought that one first because it was so cheap and a good way to give mechs a try I suppose. I'll never go back to domes. Ever.


WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT FROM CSM I WANTED IT FIRST I DONT CARE IF YOU PAID £300 MORE THAN I WOULD BECAUSE ID GET IT ANYWAYS BECAUSE I AM SO MUCH MORE AWESOME THAN YOU.
i'm not being serious here.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT FROM CSM I WANTED IT FIRST I DONT CARE IF YOU PAID £300 MORE THAN I WOULD BECAUSE ID GET IT ANYWAYS BECAUSE I AM SO MUCH MORE AWESOME THAN YOU.
> i'm not being serious here.


----------



## csm725

You didn't mention who the sexy beast that sold you the keycaps is.


----------



## azianai

so which sexy beast wants to sell me a zerg/terren R4 DS =)


----------



## Swag

Can anyone link me to blank "Otaku" keys for the Ducky TKL OCN version? I really don't like the letters being here. Also does anyone know what keys on the Ducky are not the standard browns? The spacebar is green right?


----------



## Asininity

Arrived today, G80-3190HDU Cherry MX Browns.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone link me to blank "Otaku" keys for the Ducky TKL OCN version? I really don't like the letters being here. Also does anyone know what keys on the Ducky are not the standard browns? The spacebar is green right?


I found this, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/88-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html. If you're looking just for blanks. I'm not sure about the Ducky though.


----------



## jammo2k5

Just an updated pic.

Custom caps are some Mionix F keys with media functions (All work thanks to Autohotkey even magnifier and OSK on F11 and F12) and some Zinc SC2 caps and a Zinc Filco logo ESC key.


----------



## EfemaN

I haven't been around the keyboard forum in a long while. What's the story with these Max Keyboards? How's the construction? What printing method are they using?

On that note, I was looking for a good blue-backlit mechanical, and lost hope after the Xarmor U9BL-S (I believe that was the model) went away. Deck is too expensive. The X8 seems perfect. Any other options out there now?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


I just love those Filcos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> On that note, I was looking for a good blue-backlit mechanical, and lost hope after the Xarmor U9BL-S (I believe that was the model) went away. Deck is too expensive. The X8 seems perfect. Any other options out there now?


If you like TKL, I've been looking at the Race with blue LED (I've only seen them in green though) and Cherry Browns. The Pure's have blue LEDs.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got some Red Alert today.


----------



## Secretninja

Is that a model m terminal board in the top of the photo? Did you get it to work?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> Is that a model m terminal board in the top of the photo? Did you get it to work?


No, it's a heavily modified Model F AT (2 Alt keys added, space bar cut short, "\" key moved and enlarged, , second ctrl key added, ctrl keys relocated to typical model M position, function keys converted to dedicated media keys, normal backspace and enter key added, Fn key placed where capslock is typically placed on Model M's, 1 through + keys double as F1 through F12, capslock relocated to numberpad, esc relocated to left side of keyboard, doublehigh keys on numberpad cut down and enter key added to numberpad).










If you are looking to get a terminal board to be compatible with modern PCs you need to add a teensy controller to it & load the teensy with Soarer's converter code. I did the same to a Model F XT (below) and it is now fully functional with modern PCs and uses a USB cable instead of a 5pin DIN cable.


----------



## NguyenAdam

How do we recover our old accounts on GH?


----------



## Secretninja

Last time I looked into a controller it was going to be about 80 dollars, which makes it not worth it. It looks like these are down to about 16bucks though. At that price it is definitely worth looking into.

Awesome boards, btw.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> How do we recover our old accounts on GH?


All I did was simply did was the "recover lost password" thing. After going through those steps everything worked.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> Last time I looked into a controller it was going to be about 80 dollars, which makes it not worth it. It looks like these are down to about 16bucks though. At that price it is definitely worth looking into.
> Awesome boards, btw.


Gracias....I'm a bit of an IBM collector it seems. The teensy is very easy to install (only 4 wires need stripping and soldering) and Soarer's converter code is free. It's definitely worth it imo.


----------



## 161029

I just went to geekhack and it looks very different now. I didn't follow on the hacking. What exactly happened? Can anybody explain what happened in a nutshell? Thanks.


----------



## csm725

Geekhack was being targeted for its domain name and hacked successfully. All attachments were lost and lots of content as well. The latest working backup was from late May - early June I think. Now they are using a different platform (vB 4 had lots of vulnerabilities). It's 2 AM, sorry if this isn't so understandable.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Geekhack was being targeted for its domain name and hacked successfully. All attachments were lost and lots of content as well. The latest working backup was from late May - early June I think. Now they are using a different platform (vB 4 had lots of vulnerabilities). It's 2 AM, sorry if this isn't so understandable.


Makes sense to me. Thanks. Basically, it was hacked, everything was lost, and now they've switched to SMF (in the help link on the top). Okay.


----------



## csm725

That's about right.


----------



## Alias

Add me to the club as my Max keyboard Nighthawk X8 has come in!









This is my first mechanical keyboard and it is beautiful. I cant stop typing on it!!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's about right.


Okay, thank you. Time to rejoin Geekhack because I lost the email the account is linked to and I forgot the password.


----------



## r7jwt

Hey guys,

I just have a quick question about the Filco Majestouch 2 Keyboards.. I'm about to purchase one (Cherry MX Blue Full Size), but I've noticed in some pictures the LEDs for the numlock/capslock/scroll lock are Green and in other pictures the LEDs are Blue. Why is that? Is there a difference between the 2 colors in terms of performance/model? Or is that purely cosmetic and people are just swapping LED lights to match their setup color scheme?

Thanks!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> All I did was simply did was the "recover lost password" thing. After going through those steps everything worked.


I don't see that option anywhere. :/


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> I don't see that option anywhere. :/


Go to login and then hit the "forgot password" link.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

May I join?

Das Professional Model S with Cherry Browns


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> May I join?
> Das Professional Model S with Cherry Browns


I want one








Unfortunately, it's not available with a norwegian layout D:


----------



## xxgamxx

Just got my first Mech keyboard. Cm Storm Trigger with browns ftw


----------



## azianai

Red Alert on my Filco
Grey Mods & Blood Set on my QF
i really need to paint the QF black, or get a Black Filco TKL...


----------



## bubs

what the hell is this
http://www.aziocorp.com/product/keyboards/wiredkbmain/kb577u.htm


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> what the hell is this
> http://www.aziocorp.com/product/keyboards/wiredkbmain/kb577u.htm


It comes from the darkest depths of the ocean; it is evil.

Oh, and really, really ugly. Plus black switches? Ew.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It comes from the darkest depths of the ocean; it is evil.
> Oh, and really, really ugly. Plus black switches? Ew.


DUDZ WUT RONG WICHU MANG, DAT IS TEH MOST L33T BOARD EVER. I WILL PWN TEH NEWBS WITH MY NEW MECHANICAL KEYBOARD. HURRRRDURRRR.

Oh god. What on earth is that? Ew.


----------



## ugotd8

Bought a Filco Majestouch2 Ninja (reds). I cannot seem to get used to this keyboard, typos galore. I tried it without, and then with some dampers from WASD. Any tips on getting used to these for day to day Unix style typing ? In otherwords stuff like:

vi /etc/system
:1,$s/^*//
ps -deaf
find . -type f -print | xargs ls -l
mailx [email protected] <<EOF
Please help, I can't type I guess. What's the big deal with mech keyboards
EOF










You know, crazy sys admin stuff. It's been a week now and I'm just not feeling it.

I wonder if I should have gone with something with larger key area keycaps (if there is such a thing). It just seems like the keys are just a little too far apart for my small hands. Any advice or experience would be appreciated.


----------



## bruflot

The big deal is that you've bought the wrong key switches. I've had my MX Reds for 8 months now, and I'm still not "used" to it! Definitely not comfortable with it.
Getting a new keyboard in a few weeks - either MX Blues or Browns.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> The big deal is that you've bought the wrong key switches. I've had my MX Reds for 8 months now, and I'm still not "used" to it! Definitely not comfortable with it.
> Getting a new keyboard in a few weeks - either MX Blues or Browns.


Thanks. I had the browns for a few days (on a tesoro garandahl). So noisy my wife complained. Meh, the search continues. I write a ton of perl at work and can't seem to find a keyboard I like.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Bought a Filco Majestouch2 Ninja (reds). I cannot seem to get used to this keyboard, typos galore. I tried it without, and then with some dampers from WASD. Any tips on getting used to these for day to day Unix style typing ? In otherwords stuff like:
> 
> vi /etc/system
> :1,$s/^*//
> ps -deaf
> find . -type f -print | xargs ls -l
> mailx [email protected] <<EOF
> Please help, I can't type I guess. What's the big deal with mech keyboards
> EOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, crazy sys admin stuff. It's been a week now and I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> I wonder if I should have gone with something with larger key area keycaps (if there is such a thing). It just seems like the keys are just a little too far apart for my small hands. Any advice or experience would be appreciated.


You may be better off with blacks. It's not the keycaps its the switches. They are just very light and easy to type errors. I am much better now than when I first got mine.
If you totally hate them and are still within the return period you may want to swap it for a different switch. Either black or maybe blue. Black is just a stiffer version of what you have. And blues have the click so its harder to mistype.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> The big deal is that you've bought the wrong key switches. I've had my MX Reds for 8 months now, and I'm still not "used" to it! Definitely not comfortable with it.
> Getting a new keyboard in a few weeks - either MX Blues or Browns.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You may be better off with blacks. It's not the keycaps its the switches. They are just very light and easy to type errors. I am much better now than when I first got mine.
> If you totally hate them and are still within the return period you may want to swap it for a different switch. Either black or maybe blue. Black is just a stiffer version of what you have. And blues have the click so its harder to mistype.


You know, now that I think about it, you are both right. These reds are light.


----------



## simonfredette

Blue are even clickier though , not soo different from your red but more than the browns , if you want quiet and a heavier key brown would have been the way to go , I dont know a whole lot of people that can stand blacks ( black switches , dont admin me ).. Im surprised you didnt like the browns .


----------



## exnihilo

I will post pics when I'm home. I'm loving my Daskeyboard w/ MXBrowns. Wish it was a mat finish, but I'm not THAT picky.









cg


----------



## Alias

Adding pics of my Nighthawk X8. Loving it so far. The keyboard is pretty compact and compared to my previous Sidewinder X4 the keys seem to be smaller i guess.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Blue are even clickier though , not soo different from your red but more than the browns , if you want quiet and a heavier key brown would have been the way to go , I dont know a whole lot of people that can stand blacks ( black switches , dont admin me ).. Im surprised you didnt like the browns .


I didn't mind the browns, except they were fantastically noisy. I'm pretty hard on the enter key with my pinky.


----------



## simonfredette

blues will be noisier though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Blue are even clickier though , not soo different from your red but more than the browns , if you want quiet and a heavier key brown would have been the way to go , I dont know a whole lot of people that can stand blacks ( black switches , dont admin me ).. Im surprised you didnt like the browns .


For me in real use browns and reds feel very similar. It's technically heavier than reds but not by much.


----------



## simonfredette

yeah , I played around with a brown and loved it, Im just stuck on an air force base in the stated and dont trust the mailing so I went out and bought a black widow with blues and I do like the clickyness and the feel but I think my wife is going to prefer browns.


----------



## trhead

Just got this awesome keyboard, semi-custom WASD v1. Finally I get to use Costar stabilizers









Big keys feel much nicer than the ones on Ducky Shine and Steelseries 7G.

Sorry about the pic quality, its just my phone camera.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Just got this awesome keyboard, semi-custom WASD v1. Finally I get to use Costar stabilizers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big keys feel much nicer than the ones on Ducky Shine and Steelseries 7G.
> Sorry about the pic quality, its just my phone camera.


What's the build quality like compared to the Ducky?

I know the quality of Ducky is similar to Filco, and I haven't made up my mind between Filco and a WASD.


----------



## trhead

Build quality is good. Similar to Ducky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Build quality is good. Similar to Ducky.


Cheers, got some thinking to do then before I buy.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers, got some thinking to do then before I buy.


I would say superior to Ducky


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I would say superior to Ducky


That is a very bold claim...

Besides, the WASD looks like the body of the board has two halves that clip together, whereas the Filco looks unibody, so maybe it's in between Ducky and Filco?


----------



## OkanG

Me too me too me too!!









Too lazy to take closeups of the keyboard itself, so I hope that picture is enough









K90 with MX Reds


----------



## Swag

I can't stand those macro keys on the left side of keyboards. Main reason why I trashed my BlackWidow was because I got mad at clicking those too much by accident. I like the Ducky TKL OCN keyboard, tiny and small, but with slightly larger keys.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can't stand those macro keys on the left side of keyboards. Main reason why I trashed my BlackWidow was because I got mad at clicking those too much by accident. I like the Ducky TKL OCN keyboard, tiny and small, but with slightly larger keys.


I actually though that would be a problem too. But with the K90, the macro keys are quite lower than rest of the keyboard, so there's no way of pushing them unless it's intentional. I was afraid of pushing one of the top macro keys when I wanted to hit the escape button, but that has never happened to me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can't stand those macro keys on the left side of keyboards. Main reason why I trashed my BlackWidow was because I got mad at clicking those too much by accident. I like the Ducky TKL OCN keyboard, tiny and small, but with slightly larger keys.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually though that would be a problem too. But with the K90, the macro keys are quite lower than rest of the keyboard, so there's no way of pushing them unless it's intentional. I was afraid of pushing one of the top macro keys when I wanted to hit the escape button, but that has never happened to me.
Click to expand...

Yea that is my main problem. I wanted to press TAB to be able to look at the scoreboard for CS:S and I pressed my macro keys so many times that I got extremely mad. Also they look ugly to me, I tried the K60 for a bit and got a little annoyed because there was no click sound.







I like them blues because of the loud clicky noise. Feels like home.







I might try the K60 as my first linear keyboard. Is there a tactile bump to it? I don't remember anymore.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea that is my main problem. I wanted to press TAB to be able to look at the scoreboard for CS:S and I pressed my macro keys so many times that I got extremely mad. Also they look ugly to me, I tried the K60 for a bit and got a little annoyed because there was no click sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them blues because of the loud clicky noise. Feels like home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try the K60 as my first linear keyboard. Is there a tactile bump to it? I don't remember anymore.


I might get rid of the macro keys on my black widow , pull the keys and put something as a blanking plate , cover it with a putty and smoothe it down and then di-noc the keyboard instead of the shiny black .


----------



## azianai

prob easier to just sell it and buy a TKL Leopold or something lol.


----------



## simonfredette

yeah but theres no challenge in that , I want to make a black widow unrecognizable , unique !


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah but theres no challenge in that , I want to make a black widow unrecognizable , unique !


Buy a Ducky or Leopold, take out all keys, paint it with some sexy camo or pattern or just plain black (remember to cover the switches with Frog tape or crappy painter's tape). Then take the keys and paint them off with a chrome finish! It'll look sexy and amazing. I want to do this but with school coming up, I can't. Also our garage is too messy for me even to walk around.


----------



## ugotd8

Ok, so I think I figured out what I don't like about the Filco or the Tesoro I had before. It's not the switches, it's the cavernous openings between the keys when pressed. The way I type, my fingers hit the sides surrounding keys whenever I use the Filco. I'm coming from a logitech (membrane, plastic scissor):



Not only are the keys and throw much more shallow, but the actual key faces are ~10% larger. I have next to no typos with this thing, but the problem is hand fatigue. So, I thought a mechanical keyboard might help in that regard, but so far I can't type a complete command without some sort of typo on the Filco. Anyone know of a mechanical, with larger / shallower keys ? Is it possible I just need a different keycap set ? Possibly double up on the dampeners ? Any suggestions would be appreciated, don't really want to go thru the trouble of sending the Filco back too.

Also, when I ordered the Filco, I ordered the dampeners along with a custom keycap for my escape key. What the heck happened here (WASD keycap on the left) ?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Ok, so I think I figured out what I don't like about the Filco or the Tesoro I had before. It's not the switches, it's the cavernous openings between the keys when pressed. The way I type, my fingers hit the sides surrounding keys whenever I use the Filco. I'm coming from a logitech (membrane, plastic scissor):
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are the keys and throw much more shallow, but the actual key faces are ~10% larger. I have next to no typos with this thing, but the problem is hand fatigue. So, I thought a mechanical keyboard might help in that regard, but so far I can't type a complete command without some sort of typo on the Filco. Anyone know of a mechanical, with larger / shallower keys ? Is it possible I just need a different keycap set ? Possibly double up on the dampeners ? Any suggestions would be appreciated, don't really want to go thru the trouble of sending the Filco back too.
> 
> Also, when I ordered the Filco, I ordered the dampeners along with a custom keycap for my escape key. What the heck happened here (WASD keycap on the left) ?


Looks like you ordered an R1 keycap instead of an R4, therefore giving you a short key. R4 should be plenty tall enough as WASD Keycaps are Filco height.


----------



## ripster

Identical molds in fact.


----------



## xxgamxx

Just wanted to show some proof of my CM Trigger


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Looks like you ordered an R1 keycap instead of an R4, therefore giving you a short key. R4 should be plenty tall enough as WASD Keycaps are Filco height.


Yup, silly me. I thought R1 meant "row one".









Anyone have any suggestions on the other stuff ?


----------



## Swag

Sorry for the picture quality, damn iPhone 4 can't take nice pictures in a room who's only light source is a low wattage night light bulb and monitors. 90% of the light came from the monitors in front of it.


----------



## Yu-Stin-Ki-Pu

My new (& finally first) mechanical keyboard the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4179#na.

UK/EU layout with additional Czech diacritics keys. I was hoping to get the US layout (with a large left shift key, but it looks like this is not possible in the EU, so we're all stuck with the UK/EU layout). I think this is the reason this KB was released so late in the EU.

Photos (excuse the quality, taken with my Smartphone):






Decided to wait for a keyboard that caught my eye and especially one with red switches on all keys (comprise between easy typing and gaming). The Osmium is the one.

I wasn't sure about black switches. After using this keyboard the last few hours I realized that I will go with switches with higher actuation force like the black switches. Especially for heavy gaming sessions as I can be quite brutal on my keyboards with a lot of key mashing. But the reds are great as well.

Then again these red switches are very light and my fingers are in heaven as I type this. The keyboard is extremely responsive compared to my 3 year old Saitek Cyborg (membrane KB) and actually not that loud (except for the backspace key - no twang sound but a distinctive whack whack whack when I press it). Verified KB supports full NKRO (YAY!!!). Its not that large a KB as some first reviews pointed out. Its actually quite compact. Chassis is sturdy and doesn't "creak" when you twist it (what little bit you actually can). LEDs at max are very bright and are a little (or a lot) distracting at max in a dark room/at night, for me at least.

Wrist rest is very sturdy and I rate its rage survivability at 10 on a scale of 1-10 (but only time will tell).

Only gripe so far...the Aivia Macro Profile switch that pulsates. Its not intrusive and isn't very bright though, but the brightness does not adjust or turn off with the rest of the KB. I've never been too keen on Gigabyte software/utilities and apparently the only way to disable (or turn off) the pulsating effect completely is to install GB's Ghost Software for this KB.

Time to put this baby though its paces. BF3/Diablo 3/DoTa here I come.

BTW: I forgot to mention that the top of KB and wrist rest is covered in a rubbery like matte black coating as opposed to the first photos/exhibits of shiny plastic builds. GB really outdid themselves with this keyboard.


----------



## draterrojam

Ended up getting a filco ninja tkl w/blacks, don't use it anymore if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Realforce 87u, new toy to keep me occupied for another week or two before my upgrade bug kicks in.


----------



## simonfredette

Just a pic of my setup at night , I have a thing for blue LEDs , the KB is a blackwidow stealth ..


I was hoping it would show a bit more , OCN is making it look a lot weaker ...


----------



## .theMetal

out of curiosity, do most keys fit most mech keyboards? I'm thinking about getting that new razer tournament board and wonder if wsad keys would fit or any other aftermarket keys.

also I wanted to bump this thread to the top of my list

thanks all.


----------



## duhjuh

azio levetron mech 5
mx cherry blacks


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> azio levetron mech 5
> mx cherry blacks


Oh god that board, so ugly







. To each his own.


----------



## duhjuh

lol im a haf owner ..enough said?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> lol im a haf owner ..enough said?


So am I, and that keyboard is ugly.


----------



## AznRage

2 of my friends got together and bought me a Filco TKL Ninja with Cherry MX Browns (they have sideprinted keycaps







) for my birthday







Could you add that?

Current list of keyboards:

Das Ultimate Silent
Das Ultimate
Corsair K60
Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> 2 of my friends got together and bought me a Filco TKL Ninja with Cherry MX Browns (they have sideprinted keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you add that?
> Current list of keyboards:
> Das Ultimate Silent
> Das Ultimate
> Corsair K60
> Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL


Best friends ever!


----------



## duhjuh

ok so im a haf owner with an ugly keyboard it matches my monitors,case,desk,and mouse all i know is i wanted cherry blacks i wanted cheap and the detachable numpad allows me to detach the pad throw it in my bag attach the removable cable and use a decent pad at work..the thing about the azio is..you either hate it or love it due to its more aggressive design


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Best friends ever!


Indeed. The 3 of us hand each other keyboards like nobody's business







I'm pretty sure I've bought them a keyboard, mouse, or some peripheral like that every year. Always for their birthdays.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> Indeed. The 3 of us hand each other keyboards like nobody's business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've bought them a keyboard, mouse, or some peripheral like that every year. Always for their birthdays.


Be my friend?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> Oh god that board, so ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To each his own.


So...much...plastic....


----------



## Swag

Anyone know if I should sell my OCN Ducky and go for a K60?


----------



## simonfredette

god no, I wanted and ocn ducky and the back order was too long so I just went and bought a black widow instead , point is the ducky is way better than the k60 !


----------



## Swag

Lol ok, I guess I'll keep it. It's just that the upgrade bug hit me and I was thinking if I should sell this Ducky and get the K60. I've never really owned a cherry red board so yea. I think I'll buy some red caps for this board. What's the best website to buy new keycaps for the Ducky? It's TKL. I'm not going to change the space bar and the esc key, reason being that I bought this keyboard to show my support for OCN.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Is it still possible to get a Vortex KBT Pure w/ MX Browns, White Backlight and aluminum case? Was planning to get one before they were released but totally forgot and fell off track







.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Is it still possible to get a Vortex KBT Pure w/ MX Browns, White Backlight and aluminum case? Was planning to get one before they were released but totally forgot and fell off track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lately all i been seeing is orange back light for the aluminum casing


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Orange doesn't seem too bad, probably a lot more subtle compared to blue/green/red/purple and even white.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

so am I in the club yet or not?


----------



## Swag

I haven't even joined the club yet.







The OP hasn't seen my submission even though I posted it about 3x.


----------



## azianai

i gotta organize my novelty caps...too many caps just sitting in bags without anywhere to put them (they just don't match my Red Alert set lol)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> out of curiosity, do most keys fit most mech keyboards? I'm thinking about getting that new razer tournament board and wonder if wsad keys would fit or any other aftermarket keys.
> 
> also I wanted to bump this thread to the top of my list
> 
> thanks all.


Razer boards, if it's like the Blackwidow, has unusually sized spacebars/modifiers. AKA... The spacebar is shorter than most other keyboards on the market (I've yet to find a replacement), and it uses 1.5x CTRL and ALT modifiers, and 1x Windows key modifiers... Most keyboards run a longer keyboard and all modifiers are 1.25x. Not sure why they'd do such a thing... but they did, and it's a pain in the ass.

I'm going to end up replacing every single key except the modifier/space bar row on my Blackwidow and I guess leave those the way they are as I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol ok, I guess I'll keep it. It's just that the upgrade bug hit me and I was thinking if I should sell this Ducky and get the K60. I've never really owned a cherry red board so yea. I think I'll buy some red caps for this board. What's the best website to buy new keycaps for the Ducky? It's TKL. I'm not going to change the space bar and the esc key, reason being that I bought this keyboard to show my support for OCN.


www.WASDkeyboards.com


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Razer boards, if it's like the Blackwidow, has unusually sized spacebars/modifiers. AKA... The spacebar is shorter than most other keyboards on the market (I've yet to find a replacement), and it uses 1.5x CTRL and ALT modifiers, and 1x Windows key modifiers... Most keyboards run a longer keyboard and all modifiers are 1.25x. Not sure why they'd do such a thing... but they did, and it's a pain in the ass.
> I'm going to end up replacing every single key except the modifier/space bar row on my Blackwidow and I guess leave those the way they are as I don't have much of a choice.


thats kind of what I figured. not too big of a deal though I may just bring my current blackwidow to work ( as long as it doesn't drive everyone crazy around here) and get a ducky tkl or something. I just really like how small the tkl's are and I never use the numbers on the side anyways. the price is what interested me about the blackwidow tournament - its around 80 bucks.


----------



## RedStapler

Hello everyone. Just a heads up that I've posted a wanted ad on the marketplace, looking for BROKEN vintage Model M's. Need them to be mechanically sound, but with bad logic boards and/or missing cables. If you're interested, check out the ad and hit me up with a reply. I'm hunting for 5 or 6 of them.

Thanks!


----------



## 3930K

Why do you need them broken?


----------



## RedStapler

So they are cheap.







I'm replacing the logic boards. I've ordered a half dozen new logic boards that will convert them to USB. Some of them will then be used in further... mad scientistry.


----------



## NoahH

Yesterday I ordered a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless Tactile and it says it should be arriving on Monday! This is my first mechanical keyboard and I am extremely excited to try it out. I will post a picture and hopefully a review once I receive it


----------



## cre8ive65

Anyone know what keycaps the 7G uses? I really want cherry blue


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> So they are cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm replacing the logic boards. I've ordered a half dozen new logic boards that will convert them to USB. Some of them will then be used in further... mad scientistry.


It's rare that the controller fails on a Model M. Broken ones generally mean a time consuming nut/bolt mod to get into a membrane covered in beer, coke and bodily fluids.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> It's rare that the controller fails on a Model M. Broken ones generally mean a time consuming nut/bolt mod to get into a membrane covered in beer, coke and bodily fluids.


Thanks for the feedback! Still have to try tho, right?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Custom made wood wrist rest (my second from The_Beast over at Geekhack).


----------



## Paradigm84

^Nice.


----------



## csm725

Zebrawood is hot.
Nice Converse too.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> So...much...plastic....


yes but i cant flex the deck if i try and i can remove the mech keypad and use it as decent numpad at work.. and i dont really use the top macros....they are normally sitting on shelf lol..might try them out for like different eyefinty profiles or something..maybe different presets in wow? idk i didnt get it for the top macros i got it for
1. price
2. detachable mechanical keypad
3. volume knob (dont ask)
4. decent review by my favorite unboxer linus from ncix
5. it matched my overall "ugly " defined line them that my monitors and haf have
i might di noc it or something


----------



## bjgrenke

For anyone interested, the official info/specs for the Ducky Shine 2 were just posted on their website here. Everything looks as expected. Really disappointed though, as the reason I backed out of the GH Ducky Dragon order is because of the limited Switch type / Led colour combination. As you can see near the bottom of the Shine 2 page, this is the same case for the Shine 2. Could possibly be a deal breaker for me as I was hoping to get Brown Switches and Blue LEDs. Waited 2 months for this KB too


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> For anyone interested, the official info/specs for the Ducky Shine 2 were just posted on their website here. Everything looks as expected. Really disappointed though, as the reason I backed out of the GH Ducky Dragon order is because of the limited Switch type / Led colour combination. As you can see near the bottom of the Shine 2 page, this is the same case for the Shine 2. Could possibly be a deal breaker for me as I was hoping to get Brown Switches and Blue LEDs. Waited 2 months for this KB too


I really doubt that they will limit the LED colour to switch type.


----------



## Jeci

Here's my entry:




























This is my third mechanical keyboard, see sig.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third mechanical keyboard, see sig.


I see you have a WASD keycap puller, do you also have WASD keycaps? I only ask because I'm wondering how good the quality of the keycaps is before I buy.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see you have a WASD keycap puller, do you also have WASD keycaps? I only ask because I'm wondering how good the quality of the keycaps is before I buy.


I sure do, it came with the key cap set that you see there.

The keycap puller is better quality than the filco ones - They keys themselves feel the same to type on, but i found that they actually fit more securely to the switch themselves than the filco ninja keycaps that were on the board at stock.

They keys in terms of thickness do feel very similar - to be honest they probably use the same/similar supplier for their keys(?).


----------



## csm725

Those are WASD keycaps...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I sure do, it came with the key cap set that you see there.
> The keycap puller is better quality than the filco ones - They keys themselves feel the same to type on, but i found that they actually fit more securely to the switch themselves than the filco ninja keycaps that were on the board at stock.
> They keys in terms of thickness do feel very similar - to be honest they probably use the same/similar supplier for their keys(?).


Ah ok, can't wait to finally order my mechanical keyboard and keys, the only annoying thing is it costs ~£35 to ship a set of 88 keys from WASD to the UK.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Those are WASD keycaps...


Yeah, I wasn't sure, should have guessed really as the WASD site is in the background of the last pic.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah ok, can't wait to finally order my mechanical keyboard and keys, the only annoying thing is it costs ~£35 to ship a set of 88 keys from WASD to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure, should have guessed really as the WASD site is in the background of the last pic.


Shipping was $10 from the US to the uk and then I had to pay £16.95 customs charges including an £8 royal mail handling fee! Not the cheapest but there we go!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Shipping was $10 from the US to the uk and then I had to pay £16.95 customs charges including an £8 royal mail handling fee! Not the cheapest but there we go!


So an extra £25 on top of the $47 for the keys + shipping?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see you have a WASD keycap puller, do you also have WASD keycaps? I only ask because I'm wondering how good the quality of the keycaps is before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do, it came with the key cap set that you see there.
> 
> The keycap puller is better quality than the filco ones - They keys themselves feel the same to type on, but i found that they actually fit more securely to the switch themselves than the filco ninja keycaps that were on the board at stock.
> 
> They keys in terms of thickness do feel very similar - to be honest they probably use the same/similar supplier for their keys(?).
Click to expand...

Identical mold for the WASDkeyboards key caps and the Filco keys per Ripster.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I really doubt that they will limit the LED colour to switch type.


Sure hope not. Although it is believable based on the pictures at the bottom of the Shine 2 page, and they did the same with the Year of the Dragon Edition.


----------



## simonfredette

it looks like the print screen key on my black widows LED is out , its considerably less bright than the others so I think the light I see is coming from the screen lock key ,can I have lost an LED already ive had the keyboard for like a week !!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> it looks like the print screen key on my black widows LED is out , its considerably less bright than the others so I think the light I see is coming from the screen lock key ,can I have lost an LED already ive had the keyboard for like a week !!


LEDs like all electronic equipment can fail so just contact razer with the fault im sure they will be glad to help you with it.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Identical mold for the WASDkeyboards key caps and the Filco keys per Ripster.


Anyone make molds for MX switches that are rounded or not as sharp as these ?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Identical mold for the WASDkeyboards key caps and the Filco keys per Ripster.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone make molds for MX switches that are rounded or not as sharp as these ?
Click to expand...

Rounded and not as sharp how? There are other molds out there... There's cherry molds, which I believe are the shortest possible, and there's SP that are about half way between the both of them. SP also does different mold styles so you can get old style spherical keys and the like...

Not sure if that answered your question?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Rounded and not as sharp how? There are other molds out there... There's cherry molds, which I believe are the shortest possible, and there's SP that are about half way between the both of them. SP also does different mold styles so you can get old style spherical keys and the like...
> Not sure if that answered your question?


I'll look into the Cherrys thanks. Here's an image of what I mean, on my Filco, the edges are sharp and the taper seems to be more than any other keyboard I've used, leaving large gaps between the keys:



These keys appear to have less taper giving a large contact point for the key as well as duller or rounded edges:


----------



## MediaRocker

Figured I'd join the club!










Just got my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Cherry MX Browns. I love em.









The board is a lot smaller than my old Cyborg (which unfortunately died) which is why I considered getting a Mechanical board in the first place. The cyborg was too big, but It fit... barely with my mouse on the tray. I enjoy having the freedom to maneuver the keyboard to whatever position I feel is comfortable, and it's super portable so I plan on taking it with me to class. I absolutely love the browns as I do a lot of typing, but playing FPS's I don't really notice the difference. I have noticed a difference in my typing as I don't bottom out keys as often as I used to (and had to with rubber domes. ICK)


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> it looks like the print screen key on my black widows LED is out , its considerably less bright than the others so I think the light I see is coming from the screen lock key ,can I have lost an LED already ive had the keyboard for like a week !!
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs like all electronic equipment can fail so just contact razer with the fault im sure they will be glad to help you with it.
Click to expand...

Hell no razer's cs is as good as none.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Figured I'd join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Cherry MX Browns. I love em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is a lot smaller than my old Cyborg (which unfortunately died) which is why I considered getting a Mechanical board in the first place. The cyborg was too big, but It fit... barely with my mouse on the tray. I enjoy having the freedom to maneuver the keyboard to whatever position I feel is comfortable, and it's super portable so I plan on taking it with me to class. I absolutely love the browns as I do a lot of typing, but playing FPS's I don't really notice the difference. I have noticed a difference in my typing as I don't bottom out keys as often as I used to (and had to with rubber domes. ICK)


I'm typing my response on a CM Quickfire with MX Browns, and I agree. This thing is a dream to type on


----------



## ugotd8

It appears to me in this photo that the red keys are a different profile/family than the black keys. The red keys appear to have smoother edges. Is this an optical illusion ? If not, which family are the red keys ?


----------



## Grimfire

Hey guys.. I was looking to buy some keycaps for my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid.. But I was wondering If yall had any suggestions for what to do with the f5-f12 keys which double as media keys and the 3 keys with LEDs (scrlk/caps/f9).


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire*
> 
> Hey guys.. I was looking to buy some keycaps for my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid.. But I was wondering If yall had any suggestions for what to do with the f5-f12 keys which double as media keys and the 3 keys with LEDs (scrlk/caps/f9).


memorize the function keys shortcuts
ignore the LED and just stick normal caps in there, you'll get a backlit glow effect


----------



## Grimfire

Guess I'll just have to do that.. Now I just need to map out what color/style i want.


----------



## tryagainplss

Hi guys! I am in deep need for rich knowledge on mechanical keyboards, and there's no place better to ask for advice than the Mechanical Keyboard club itself!

I'm really interested in purchasing a mechanical keyboard as my fingers are getting really stressed out from typing all the time on my crappy rubber-dome Genius keyboard, but I don't really know which one to buy.

Now, I don't have that much of a budget so my options are limited; And it doesn't really help either that the prices here [ *In the Philippines* ] are so high: Das ones can cost as much as $220, and I can't afford that kind of money.

I'm not really after the best of the lot; I just want a good mechanical keyboard that is both elegant to play games with (*DotA*, basically) and comfortable to type with (Cause I do tend to type a lot); so I'm guessing Cherry MX Browns are the best type of keys for me. I'm not sure though; from what I've heard and read, browns are the "Middle ground" between blues (The ones mainly for typing) and blacks (The ones for gaming). Also, how are the green and black alps keys? They're really attractive cause of their low price.

Lately, I have been keeping my eye on the Ducky browns (*DK1008*) because they as fairly affordable ($88) and I would like to hear some thoughts and opinions about it from the keyboard pros.

Also, can you guys explain to me what key "Tactility" is and how it will affect me in gaming or typing.

Thank you all so much for taking sparing some of your time to teach a keyboard noobie
~tryagainplss


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I am in deep need for rich knowledge on mechanical keyboards, and there's no place better to ask for advice than the Mechanical Keyboard club itself!
> 
> I'm really interested in purchasing a mechanical keyboard as my fingers are getting really stressed out from typing all the time on my crappy rubber-dome Genius keyboard, but I don't really know which one to buy.
> 
> Now, I don't have that much of a budget so my options are limited; And it doesn't really help either that the prices here [ *In the Philippines* ] are so high: Das ones can cost as much as $220, and I can't afford that kind of money.
> 
> I'm not really after the best of the lot; I just want a good mechanical keyboard that is both elegant to play games with (*DotA*, basically) and comfortable to type with (Cause I do tend to type a lot); so I'm guessing Cherry MX Browns are the best type of keys for me. I'm not sure though; from what I've heard and read, browns are the "Middle ground" between blues (The ones mainly for typing) and blacks (The ones for gaming). Also, how are the green and black alps keys? They're really attractive cause of their low price.
> 
> Lately, I have been keeping my eye on the Ducky browns (*DK1008*) because they as fairly affordable ($88) and I would like to hear some thoughts and opinions about it from the keyboard pros.
> 
> Also, can you guys explain to me what key "Tactility" is and how it will affect me in gaming or typing.
> 
> Thank you all so much for taking sparing some of your time to teach a keyboard noobie
> ~tryagainplss


Here is a guide right here on OCN: Mechanical Keyboard Guide

So, despite what people told me, I went and bought a K60 along side with my Filco and Ducky. I like Blues the best even for gaming. They are just fun to type on and they have that loud clicky noise that I love so much. I'm going to return the K60 tomorrow morning because it's not what I like. Too easy to press the button and no tactility.


----------



## Grimfire

What I'll be ordering.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimfire*
> 
> 
> 
> What I'll be ordering.


How do I do this? I want to see a visual image of what I want to order so I know what I'm getting into. I personally don't like the default black keys on my Ducky, so I want to put on red caps and a few white or grey ones.


----------



## Grimfire

wasdkeyboards.com has a keyboard editor.


----------



## Swag

Can someone show me a design they made with that WASDKeyboard.com thing, I really like red keys for the WASD, but I don't know what I should put the other keys as. Also, ANSI or ISO? And is there a cheaper TKL version or no?


How's this? I left the ESC key and Spacebar black because I want to keep the OCN logo. I paid for this one so.







Also, these browns feel completely different than my brother's browns.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Hi guys! I am in deep need for rich knowledge on mechanical keyboards, and there's no place better to ask for advice than the Mechanical Keyboard club itself!
> I'm really interested in purchasing a mechanical keyboard as my fingers are getting really stressed out from typing all the time on my crappy rubber-dome Genius keyboard, but I don't really know which one to buy.
> Now, I don't have that much of a budget so my options are limited; And it doesn't really help either that the prices here [ *In the Philippines* ] are so high: Das ones can cost as much as $220, and I can't afford that kind of money.
> I'm not really after the best of the lot; I just want a good mechanical keyboard that is both elegant to play games with (*DotA*, basically) and comfortable to type with (Cause I do tend to type a lot); so I'm guessing Cherry MX Browns are the best type of keys for me. I'm not sure though; from what I've heard and read, browns are the "Middle ground" between blues (The ones mainly for typing) and blacks (The ones for gaming). Also, how are the green and black alps keys? They're really attractive cause of their low price.
> Lately, I have been keeping my eye on the Ducky browns (*DK1008*) because they as fairly affordable ($88) and I would like to hear some thoughts and opinions about it from the keyboard pros.
> Also, can you guys explain to me what key "Tactility" is and how it will affect me in gaming or typing.
> Thank you all so much for taking sparing some of your time to teach a keyboard noobie
> ~tryagainplss


Browns are great for hybrid work. I use them for typing and gaming and they are much lighter than the blacks. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide that Swag linked and learn up on them a bit and feel free to ask any other questions.

I might be biased







but I really enjoy my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with MX Browns.


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Browns are great for hybrid work. I use them for typing and gaming and they are much lighter than the blacks. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide that Swag linked and learn up on them a bit and feel free to ask any other questions.
> I might be biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I really enjoy my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with MX Browns.


Ahh, I see.

How do they compare to the DK1008 Browns?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Ahh, I see.
> How do they compare to the DK1008 Browns?


Yes because they are the same. The Ducky uses Cherry MX switches (unless otherwise noted, i.e. Alps Greens).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Ahh, I see.
> How do they compare to the DK1008 Browns?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because they are the same. The Ducky uses Cherry MX switches (unless otherwise noted, i.e. Alps Greens).
Click to expand...

Is there a way to change those greens? I hate mine, they feel so mushy. I hate them!


----------



## senna89

How do u think about Ozone Strike ?


----------



## Secretninja

I got the old compaq keyboard I bought off ebay over the weekend and I am pretty sure I hate browns. It is slightly better than the keyboard I use at work, so I might use it there. I guess I'm going to buy a Model M terminal board and mod it to work, or just buy a unicomp board. I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all those model m's when I was a kid, who'd a thunk they were going to be worth a fortune 15-20 years down the road.

Are blues more like a buckling spring? Browns feel almost the same as rubber dome, imo.


----------



## simonfredette

yeah blues kinda feel like triggers , theyre a louder click and more crisp , if you press slowly you feel it get close then as soon as theres enough pressure its like you go over the hump and it clicks , kinda feels like old cassette radio buttons but obviously with a much lower activation pressure.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> yeah blues kinda feel like triggers , theyre a louder click and more crisp , if you press slowly you feel it get close then as soon as theres enough pressure its like you go over the hump and it clicks , kinda feels like old cassette radio buttons but obviously with a much lower activation pressure.


What keyboard do you use?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What keyboard do you use?


I just looked at your avatars and thought you were the same person, talking to yourself.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just looked at your avatars and thought you were the same person, talking to yourself.


Ha. Yea looking at it I can see your point. He's jocking my style.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What keyboard do you use?


now im using a black widow , dont really like the keyboard much and after a couple of weeks one of the LEDs is already out , I much prefer a ducky with blues that I had tried for a while ..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> now im using a black widow , dont really like the keyboard much and after a couple of weeks one of the LEDs is already out , I much prefer a ducky with blues that I had tried for a while ..


Well that's good to know, my wife's younger brother bought a black widow, and I was considering getting the same one, but I think he's had issues as well. Guess I should look at other options?


----------



## simonfredette

I think there is better for cheaper or around the same price , I havnt had functioning issues so im happy about that and the keys feel great but you can tell that the build quality isnt par with the leading brands, if you dont necessarily want the backlit you can get your looking at 90$ ish.


----------



## Eagle1337

Hey guys I need some new keycaps for my Quick fire., my abs keys are really bloody shiny now
I've been looking at these:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/KBC-White-Blank-PBT-Cherry-MX-Key-Caps-104-keys-included-/230815334058?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item35bdaa7eaa
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PBT-black-engraved-key-caps-Filco-keyboard-Cherry-/300580706536?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item45fc0198e8

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-KBC-Black-Blank-PBT-Cherry-MX-Key-Caps-105-keys-included-/330754501939?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d02812d33


----------



## Disturbed117

Add me to the list please.

CM Storm Quick Fire Pro (Cherry MX Black)


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> The K90 has the most perfect wrist rest I've been looking for on a mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a source for something similar, around 17.3 inches wide ?


Dunno, the wristrest on my Trigger is good enough for me. The Trigger is cheaper than the K90, at least in Korea.


----------



## duhjuh

say what you want but the wrist wrest on my levetron mech 5 isnt too bad
i just wish it was removable.... thats my only gripe...i just hope the mech 6 is backlit
its too bad other manufactures dont follow azio on their levetron..the removable numpad... dedicate windows disable..the a/b macro keys..and of course the unlimited profiles in the software are thing that would make a lot of good keyboards perfect..
azio needs to make the wrist rest removable/replaceable..they need to either sell different accessories for that dovetail rail at the top of the keyboard or get rid of it
and they need to cut back on their branding a lil,,, lol
then they need to back light those mx blacks with rgb customizable leds and remove the red accents..then you will have taken a great keyboard and made nearly perfect keyboard
EDIT: in fact im going to email them my suggestions brb lol


----------



## VesperSAINT

Just received my Red Alert red mods so I put them on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and transferred the leftover white PBT's on my Ducky 9008 blues. Turned out better than expected







 The red backboard on the Rosewill went perfectly with it. Today was a good day.

Can't beat a vintage Fellowes real gel wrist rest. Good luck finding a vintage variation 1 or 2 (mine's variation 2). 3's smell so bad it's not worth buying.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Just received my Red Alert red mods so I put them on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and transferred the leftover white PBT's on my Ducky 9008 blues. Turned out better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red backboard on the Rosewill went perfectly with it. Today was a good day.
> 
> Can't beat a vintage Fellowes real gel wrist rest. Good luck finding a vintage variation 1 or 2 (mine's variation 2). 3's smell so bad it's not worth buying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice keys.







Damn nice, I like the white + red thing going on.

Hey guys, does anyone know if the keys on WASDKeyboards.com fit on the Ducky OCN version? Also do they sell a cheaper TKL? I don't like it how I have to pay full price for something I won't even use.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Just received my Red Alert red mods so I put them on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and transferred the leftover white PBT's on my Ducky 9008 blues. Turned out better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red backboard on the Rosewill went perfectly with it. Today was a good day.
> 
> Can't beat a vintage Fellowes real gel wrist rest. Good luck finding a vintage variation 1 or 2 (mine's variation 2). 3's smell so bad it's not worth buying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nice, I like the white + red thing going on.
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know if the keys on WASDKeyboards.com fit on the Ducky OCN version? Also do they sell a cheaper TKL? I don't like it how I have to pay full price for something I won't even use.
Click to expand...

1. Yes, they'll fit on ducky just fine.

2. They sell 87 key sets on eBay, or you can simply do a custom build 87 key set as well. It should be available (was last time I checked?)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Just received my Red Alert red mods so I put them on my Rosewill RK-9000RE and transferred the leftover white PBT's on my Ducky 9008 blues. Turned out better than expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red backboard on the Rosewill went perfectly with it. Today was a good day.
> 
> Can't beat a vintage Fellowes real gel wrist rest. Good luck finding a vintage variation 1 or 2 (mine's variation 2). 3's smell so bad it's not worth buying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nice, I like the white + red thing going on.
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know if the keys on WASDKeyboards.com fit on the Ducky OCN version? Also do they sell a cheaper TKL? I don't like it how I have to pay full price for something I won't even use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Yes, they'll fit on ducky just fine.
> 
> 2. They sell 87 key sets on eBay, or you can simply do a custom build 87 key set as well. It should be available (was last time I checked?)
Click to expand...

I didn't see an 87 key set option. Only 104 or 105 key set option. Also, can you make a design and post it here? I really can't think of any right now.


----------



## scotttarlow

lol


----------



## SirWooties

Anyone have the Gigabyte Osmium? Aesthetics wise it's exactly what I want. A sleek looking black mechanical keyboard that isn't glossy and has blue led's. Are there any other keyboards like this?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> say what you want but the wrist wrest on my levetron mech 5 isnt too bad
> i just wish it was removable.... thats my only gripe...i just hope the mech 6 is backlit
> its too bad other manufactures dont follow azio on their levetron..the removable numpad... dedicate windows disable..the a/b macro keys..and of course the unlimited profiles in the software are thing that would make a lot of good keyboards perfect..
> azio needs to make the wrist rest removable/replaceable..they need to either sell different accessories for that dovetail rail at the top of the keyboard or get rid of it
> and they need to cut back on their branding a lil,,, lol
> then they need to back light those mx blacks with rgb customizable leds and remove the red accents..then you will have taken a great keyboard and made nearly perfect keyboard
> 
> 
> EDIT: in fact im going to email them my suggestions brb lol


You might try sending your ideas to the real maker. It is made by Dearmo. Would you like it better in *yellow*!?!




From my 2 years ago Computex thread. They were at this year also, but the PR guys were not as cool as the owner was the first time.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> You might try sending your ideas to the real maker. It is made by Dearmo. Would you like it better in *yellow*!?!
> 
> 
> 
> From my 2 years ago Computex thread. They were at this year also, but the PR guys were not as cool as the owner was the first time.


actually the mech 4 did have yellow accents..lol
and i just might take it higher than azio..we will see if they respond first..im currently designing my own keyboard inspired by the mech 5 (with less plastic)
perhaps after designing and patenting ill attempt to sell it rather than take it to the next stage..only time will tell


----------



## dumafourlife

Not the greatest picture but here's my addition to the club =)

-qfr with brown switches


----------



## xentrox

Proud owner of the MK-85. This keyboard truly shines! I got it custom with MX Browns vs. the original Reds.


----------



## dumafourlife

^very nice! I'm loving the brown switches so much! Not sure if I want to try adding o rings to the keys or not.


----------



## trhead

Looks good. What is the wrist rest like on the MK-85? Does it move at all when you're gaming? Firmly attached? I'm trying to find a cherry brown mech kb with a good wrist rest that doesn't move at all. WASD v1's wrist rest sucks.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Looks good. What is the wrist rest like on the MK-85? Does it move at all when you're gaming? Firmly attached? I'm trying to find a cherry brown mech kb with a good wrist rest that doesn't move at all. WASD v1's wrist rest sucks.


Wrist wrest on CM Storm Trigger (browns) is solid as it has it's own rubber feet alongside the actual board. Have to pick up the whole thing when I want to move it.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> Wrist wrest on CM Storm Trigger (browns) is solid as it has it's own rubber feet alongside the actual board. Have to pick up the whole thing when I want to move it.


Its kinda too big. I just want a normal kb without any extra keys. Also which stabilizers do these keyboards use, Costar or cherry?


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Its kinda too big. I just want a normal kb without any extra keys. Also which stabilizers do these keyboards use, Costar or cherry?


Costar I believe. How big do you think it is? Need a size comparison?


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> Costar I believe. How big do you think it is? Need a size comparison?


Sounds good. I prefer Costar. I guess 475mm isn't that bad, my old SS 7G was 480mm but these days I prefer 440-450mm kb width.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Sounds good. I prefer Costar. I guess 475mm isn't that bad, my old SS 7G was 480mm but these days I prefer 440-450mm kb width.


Unlike the SS7g, it's removable.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I forgot to post this here. Got some cherry keycaps for my Filco. I think they look classy.


----------



## soloz2

Woot ordered some new keycaps from wasd for my filco tenkeyless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yu-Stin-Ki-Pu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Anyone have the Gigabyte Osmium? Aesthetics wise it's exactly what I want. A sleek looking black mechanical keyboard that isn't glossy and has blue led's. Are there any other keyboards like this?


The Search This Thread link above is your friend


----------



## senna89

less resistance to push = worst durable ?

Is Cherry blu more easy to consume compared to black and brown ?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> less resistance to push = worst durable ?
> Is Cherry blu more easy to consume compared to black and brown ?


No, if you look at the mechanical keyboard guide here on OCN you'll see all the switches are fairly similar in design and how they work, but tiny differences separate them to make them feel different.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, if you look at the mechanical keyboard guide here on OCN you'll see all the switches are fairly similar in design and how they work, but tiny differences separate them to make them feel different.


i know but blue cherry have a bigger differences than others, have a double key.
are there more meccanical stress to be easilly to consume or brake ?


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Looks good. What is the wrist rest like on the MK-85? Does it move at all when you're gaming? Firmly attached? I'm trying to find a cherry brown mech kb with a good wrist rest that doesn't move at all. WASD v1's wrist rest sucks.


It's not the best in the world, but its there. And it keeps my wrists from hurting. There's no movement whatsoever. Could it be improved? Absolutely, they could add some rubberized material above it to give extra comfort.

That being said, one can mod that wrist piece with a rubberized external gel piece. Definitely an extra step, but so far I haven't really had the need to do so. It's very comfortable the way it is. Just not the "most" comfortable out of all the alternatives out there.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> It's not the best in the world, but its there. And it keeps my wrists from hurting. There's no movement whatsoever. Could it be improved? Absolutely, they could add some rubberized material above it to give extra comfort.
> That being said, one can mod that wrist piece with a rubberized external gel piece. Definitely an extra step, but so far I haven't really had the need to do so. It's very comfortable the way it is. Just not the "most" comfortable out of all the alternatives out there.


Thank you. Surface material isn't really that important to me. I'll probably buy this one


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> Wrist wrest on CM Storm Trigger (browns) is solid as it has it's own rubber feet alongside the actual board. Have to pick up the whole thing when I want to move it.


How loud is the Trigger? Like compared to a Black Widow Ultimate, or something with the same switches as a Black Widow if you would know? Also how is the weight on the Trigger? I like how solidly built the Black Widow feels, do most mechanical keyboards have a nice weight to it? (guess that's a question for all)


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> How loud is the Trigger? Like compared to a Black Widow Ultimate, or something with the same switches as a Black Widow if you would know? Also how is the weight on the Trigger? I like how solidly built the Black Widow feels, do most mechanical keyboards have a nice weight to it? (guess that's a question for all)


Loudness depends more on switches that anything and with Black Widow packing Cherry MX Blues being the loudest ones. As for quality and sturdy feel, just about any mech keyboard will be better than Black Widow, but also more expensive.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got an IBM SSK today.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> Loudness depends more on switches that anything and with Black Widow packing Cherry MX Blues being the loudest ones. As for quality and sturdy feel, just about any mech keyboard will be better than Black Widow, but also more expensive.


Yea I knew loudness all depends on which switch is being used, but didn't know what the Black Widow used, so thanks for that. So in general blues are the loudest? I'm actually interested in getting two keyboards, one for home and one for work. Not really concerned about disturbing anyone at home, but at work I don't want to go hacking away and annoy everyone. My wife's younger brother has the Black Widow, so I know how loud it is, and I don't really want anything like that. Which switch is known to be the quietest?


----------



## senna89

Blu cherry is so noise that cause disturb or distractions when u play ?


----------



## duhjuh

blue: clicky in both sound and feel (will wake cats/babies in the same room)
brown: clicky in feel less clicky in sound
black: smooth sturdy feel no click just the sound of the key bottoming out
red: super smooth(very easy to push) same as blacks on sound(maybe louder due to faster /harder bottoming out)

if you want quiet a set of blacks or reds with silencers is ideal
i hope that clears things up

oh yeah and model m: wear ear protection (will wake neighbor/dead)

and clear is about the same as browns in terms of noise


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> How loud is the Trigger? Like compared to a Black Widow Ultimate, or something with the same switches as a Black Widow if you would know? Also how is the weight on the Trigger? I like how solidly built the Black Widow feels, do most mechanical keyboards have a nice weight to it? (guess that's a question for all)


My Trigger is pretty damn sturdy in weight. Like others have said, if the BlackWidow feels solidly built to you, almost every other known brand out there will be better. The Trigger is no exception, feels like a tank. As for loudness, only thing loud I can think of is the loudness of bottoming-out.. If everyone at your work is using chicklet keyboards, you will be the loudest on any mech keyboard without O-rings.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> My Trigger is pretty damn sturdy in weight. Like others have said, if the BlackWidow feels solidly built to you, almost every other known brand out there will be better. The Trigger is no exception, feels like a tank. As for loudness, only thing loud I can think of is the loudness of bottoming-out.. If everyone at your work is using chicklet keyboards, you will be the loudest on any mech keyboard without O-rings.


OK well thanks for the info. I guess I've made it very apparent how much of a noob I am if I think the Black Widow feels nice, and according to everyone it's one of the lowest quality mechanical keyboards.








LOL....well my decision has come down to the CM Trigger or something like the K90, but again because I am such a noob with all of this, I only know the big names like those. Is there anything else I should check out?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> OK well thanks for the info. I guess I've made it very apparent how much of a noob I am if I think the Black Widow feels nice, and according to everyone it's one of the lowest quality mechanical keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....well my decision has come down to the CM Trigger or something like the K90, but again because I am such a noob with all of this, I only know the big names like those. Is there anything else I should check out?


What are your requirements for the keyboard (switch type, macros, backlighting, TKL or 104, etc.)?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> OK well thanks for the info. I guess I've made it very apparent how much of a noob I am if I think the Black Widow feels nice, and according to everyone it's one of the lowest quality mechanical keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....well my decision has come down to the CM Trigger or something like the K90, but again because I am such a noob with all of this, I only know the big names like those. Is there anything else I should check out?


The Black Widow, Black Widow Ultimate, Black Widow 2013, *Black Widow Ultimate 2013* are blue Cherry MX keys. The Black Widow Ultimate Stealth and yet to be released Stealth 2013 versions are brown Cherry MX keys.

I have Razer products and have had good experiences with them and feel confident in their products. However you'll find those that dislike them just like any other products you'll have different opinions. I say if you have a retail store you can try typing on a showroom model and get the feel for it to make up your own mind if it feels good to you or not.

I've finally narrowed out the playing field and I don't have anything against Razer Stealth versions for brown MX Cherry keys I'm looking for but I think I've decided to go for a new *Ducky Shine 2* when they come out about next month.

They are tough to scout down for purchase and inventory is limited. Some good links to look at for mechanical boards would be Mechanical Keyboards.com or Tankguys.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> What are your requirements for the keyboard (switch type, macros, backlighting, TKL or 104, etc.)?


I'm thinking brown switches, because they feel like blues but are not as loud? Macros are not needed at all, definitely like backlighting. Not sure what TKL or 104 is?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The Black Widow, Black Widow Ultimate, Black Widow 2013, *Black Widow Ultimate 2013* are blue Cherry MX keys. The Black Widow Ultimate Stealth and yet to be released Stealth 2013 versions are brown Cherry MX keys.
> I have Razer products and have had good experiences with them and feel confident in their products. However you'll find those that dislike them just like any other products you'll have different opinions. I say if you have a retail store you can try typing on a showroom model and get the feel for it to make up your own mind if it feels good to you or not.
> I've finally narrowed out the playing field and I don't have anything against Razer Stealth versions for brown MX Cherry keys I'm looking for but I think I've decided to go for a new *Ducky Shine 2* when they come out about next month.
> They are tough to scout down for purchase and inventory is limited. Some good links to look at for mechanical boards would be Mechanical Keyboards.com or Tankguys.


Thank you for all the info. I'm glad to hear you've had good experiences with Razer products, to me personally that Black Widow felt good, but it was just too loud for my liking. I wish I had a store available to walk in and test some out, but nothing really like that here. I mean there's the Best Buy down the road, but I really doubt they have a wide selection, if any, of good mechanical keyboards? I'll check out the websites though, thanks for that.

EDIT: Whoa, you're right about the limited inventory, just checking this site real fast and they are all out of stock.


----------



## simonfredette

TKL is tenkey less , its if you want a numpad or not .

And I just bought a razor ultimate as an in between keyboard , im extremely happy with the keys and how they feel and sound , night and day compared to dome for sure , its the glossy board and one of the LEDs ( print screen ) decided to stop working after about a week.. I really want a ducky with browns I think , or a CM storm ..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> TKL is tenkey less , its if you want a numpad or not .


Ahh yes OK, need that.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Blu cherry is so noise that cause disturb or distractions when u play ?


help ?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help ?


You're asking if blue cherry is so noisy that it disturbs you during gaming?


----------



## soloz2

Quick question...

My keycaps from WASD arrived yesterday. I ordered the dark gray ones. I'm not sure if I received the light gray ones though. I was expecting them to be a bit darker. What do you think?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaClownie

Those appear about right. The light gray is about as dark as the old school beige keys that keyboards used to have, just with a gray hue instead of tan. I wish they were darker too.


----------



## .theMetal

Razer seems to be really hated around here. It's weird I have had absolutely no problems with any of my razer gear. I have a Salmosa mouse I bought off of woot in 2007 for $13.37 (woot's so clever). It was refurb and everything and I'm still using the mouse today. It rode around in my backpack with my laptop for 4.5 years through college and now it is being used as my gaming mouse, still works as good as it ever has.

The black widow is getting close to a year old and no problems with it either. To each his own I guess?


----------



## Blizlake

I could use some help right now... I've got the CM quickfire rapid, and I may or may not have spilt a little coffee on it: the lower right corner to be exact. I pulled keys out and wiped the coffee off and plugged it in, worked like it used to. But after I came from a walk with my dog it didn't work anymore. It registers keys wrong, for example if I press "a" or "z" it registers it (single keystroke) as "za", and same with most of the 2nd and 3rd row alphabets. Some keys work fine as do all the leds and such.
The thought of coffee on the mini-usb connector crossed my mind, it could have caused some kind of short or something. Could also be completely unrelated... Damn.

Any ideas? Think I'll let it dry for the rest of the day and if it works tomorrow.
I'm already fed up with this rubber dome, and this post is the first thing I've written on this keyboard.


----------



## ripster

Bummmmmmer!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


----------



## SamMeeDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*
> 
> Speaking of those:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Made-Ebon...item1e582b1853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX browns, guess how much they are.


An ungodly amount, I'm sure...

Also, is that Hebrew as a sub alphabet? I'm pretty sure I see some Hebrew symbols on there. I thought it was Ancient Cretan for a sec...


----------



## simonfredette

maybe but that rosewood is sexy


----------



## duhjuh

um yeah uses rosewood and ash for a beautiful design and then slaps a ugly grey usb cable....


----------



## Paradigm84

Mother of keyboards.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Got this a week ago and I've been too busy playing GW2 to post here. It's the Ducky Dragon with MX cherry reds.


----------



## simonfredette

the backlighting is really cool!


----------



## adanmtxt1

Nice Ducky, hand_grenade.

I just got my Corsair K90 - my first mechanical. I knew I would want linear actuation but was inclined to go with blacks, but this K90 got my attention with its backlighting, build quality, and media and G keys. Reds are incredibly smooth and the feeling of having to only press down ever so lightly is amazing. I wish I would have made the transition to mechanicals earlier!


----------



## TheOddOne

That rosewood....


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch3co*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*
> 
> Speaking of those:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Made-Ebon...item1e582b1853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX browns, guess how much they are.
> 
> 
> 
> An ungodly amount, I'm sure...
> 
> Also, is that Hebrew as a sub alphabet? I'm pretty sure I see some Hebrew symbols on there. I thought it was Ancient Cretan for a sec...
Click to expand...

They range from $999-1199 on eBay.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> They range from $999-1199 on eBay.


Seeing those makes me want to start saving money....


----------



## duhjuh

lol i stil find it dumb that they build these beautiful expensive keyboards and then throw on this ugly grey usb cable








why not a nice sleeved black ps2 cable with a usb adapter included?
you woudl think that more thought would go into the design for that price range.


----------



## simonfredette

yeah thats a bit of a fail , especially a keyboard of that price , not to mention you are not going to want to take it apart and mod it after you just spent 1K on it ,.


----------



## scotttarlow

Not to mention that you can prob mod your own keyboard to look like that for cheaper... or get someone to mod your keyboard for cheaper.


----------



## simonfredette

the keys would be touch , the board can be done with a wood grain kind of di-noc but for the keys you would almost need a shrink wrap or something .. either way it can be done for cheaper than 1K


----------



## Crunkles

I'd say a large part of the cost is in labor. Crafting something of that quality takes a large amount of time, especially since it is probably being done largely by hand. Having an artisan on OCN or geekhack do something like this would probably fall close to the same price range once they realized the amount of time it would take to fill each order. These KBs are definitely works of art.


----------



## simonfredette

it might also just be done with a wood cnc machine and they are making tons of money .. We like to think hours and hours go into making them but in the end its a buisness and if theres a cheaper faster way to do it you can bet the makers know it .. At that price I hope they are man made .


----------



## SirWooties

Where can I buy some Ducky Shines. They are sold out everywhere. I don't want to buy them off ebay either.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I could use some help right now... I've got the CM quickfire rapid, and I may or may not have spilt a little coffee on it: the lower right corner to be exact. I pulled keys out and wiped the coffee off and plugged it in, worked like it used to. But after I came from a walk with my dog it didn't work anymore. It registers keys wrong, for example if I press "a" or "z" it registers it (single keystroke) as "za", and same with most of the 2nd and 3rd row alphabets. Some keys work fine as do all the leds and such.
> The thought of coffee on the mini-usb connector crossed my mind, it could have caused some kind of short or something. Could also be completely unrelated... Damn.
> Any ideas? Think I'll let it dry for the rest of the day and if it works tomorrow.
> I'm already fed up with this rubber dome, and this post is the first thing I've written on this keyboard.


I'd take the board apart and check for liquid shorting the contacts on the PCB. You'd be surprised at how long liquid can remain in the KB.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I could use some help right now... I've got the CM quickfire rapid, and I may or may not have spilt a little coffee on it: the lower right corner to be exact. I pulled keys out and wiped the coffee off and plugged it in, worked like it used to. But after I came from a walk with my dog it didn't work anymore. It registers keys wrong, for example if I press "a" or "z" it registers it (single keystroke) as "za", and same with most of the 2nd and 3rd row alphabets. Some keys work fine as do all the leds and such.
> The thought of coffee on the mini-usb connector crossed my mind, it could have caused some kind of short or something. Could also be completely unrelated... Damn.
> Any ideas? Think I'll let it dry for the rest of the day and if it works tomorrow.
> I'm already fed up with this rubber dome, and this post is the first thing I've written on this keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take the board apart and check for liquid shorting the contacts on the PCB. You'd be surprised at how long liquid can remain in the KB.
Click to expand...

I was just coming to post back actually...








After a lot of swearing I put the keyboard on the floor with a fan blowing air over it. Kept it drying like that for roughly 20 hours or so and now it seems to work fine again. Don't know if it actually had coffee somewhere on the pcb or if the usb connector had some coffee/water on it when I plugged it in causing a short or something. The only thing I care about really is that the kb is working fine which saves 100€ for something else.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Where can I buy some Ducky Shines. They are sold out everywhere. I don't want to buy them off ebay either.


you buy them at tiger imports , tank guys or here for the ocn line of them ( when they are available )


----------



## ripster

Where did the OP go?

Is he dead?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Where did the OP go?
> 
> Is he dead?


Let's hope not.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nope he's gone.


----------



## bjgrenke

Anybody see the post on Ducky's Facebook page? Hinting that they'll be making backlight compatible keycaps







Here's a pic that was posted. Looks amazing


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone using a Cherry G80-3000 with browns ? Pics ? Thoughts ?

I'm searching for a mechanical keyboard that has not only Cherry MX browns, but low profile keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Anybody see the post on Ducky's Facebook page? Hinting that they'll be making backlight compatible keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic that was posted. Looks amazing


Nice!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Where did the OP go?
> Is he dead?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Let's hope not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he's gone.


i tried tellin him to update on GH, but i think he's too caught up in GH drama to care about OCN Keyboard Club


----------



## ripster

I think he is KeyBored.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I think he is KeyBored.


I see what you did there...

Also will *these* work on my IBM Model M?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he's gone.


To a diff country or something?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> To a diff country or something?


Different dimension, got bored.


----------



## SamMeeDee

I'm planning on getting the Sidewinder X4 to go with my first custom built desktop that I'll be building next year for college. I had originally intended on going with a proper mechanical keyboard, but I think trying to go between a laptop keyboard (low profile caps) and a mechanical keyboard (larger caps, different actuation) would be a struggle to do day to day. Also, from what I've read, many mechanical keyboards are loud, which would probably annoy my roommate. However, it appears that the X4 gives me a very nice compromise. It has caps that are similar to a laptop, and from what I have heard, is way more quiet than a proper mechanical. I'd like to know if this is true.

P.S. I know it's not strictly a mechanical board, don't kill me plz...


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch3co*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Sidewinder X4 to go with my first custom built desktop that I'll be building next year for college. I had originally intended on going with a proper mechanical keyboard, but I think trying to go between a laptop keyboard (low profile caps) and a mechanical keyboard (larger caps, different actuation) would be a struggle to do day to day. Also, from what I've read, many mechanical keyboards are loud, which would probably annoy my roommate. However, it appears that the X4 gives me a very nice compromise. It has caps that are similar to a laptop, and from what I have heard, is way more quiet than a proper mechanical. I'd like to know if this is true.
> 
> P.S. I know it's not strictly a mechanical board, don't kill me plz...


If you know how to touch type properly and maybe buy some key silencers, your mechanical will be about as loud as a laptop keyboard bottoming out constantly if you have brown keyswitches. MX Blues are loud. Not obnoxiously in my opinion but to most people they may be a minor annoyance. (nothing that can't be fixed with headphones or background music however.)

But if you type properly and learn to use the tactile bumps to refrain from bottoming out your mechanical can be quieter than many rubber domes.









Personal experience: My Dell Multimedia Keyboard (rubber dome) is very loud in comparison to my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Cherry MX Brown switches. I do not have silencers and can type quietly because the tactile bump in the key signals to me that the switch has been activated and that further depression of the key is not required. I have a laptop and I transition from both my laptop to my desktop with it's mechanical frequently and without issue. My QFR is actually not much louder than my laptop keyboard (barely noticeable), and if were to use key silencers I do believe that it would be as quiet, if not quieter. The majority of the sound from mechs are from people bottoming out the keys with reckless abandon.


----------



## mablo

Requesting to join please. Happy owner of a Tesoro Durandal G1N MX-Brown switches.


----------



## SamMeeDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> If you know how to touch type properly and maybe buy some key silencers, your mechanical will be about as loud as a laptop keyboard bottoming out constantly if you have brown keyswitches. MX Blues are loud. Not obnoxiously in my opinion but to most people they may be a minor annoyance. (nothing that can't be fixed with headphones or background music however.)
> But if you type properly and learn to use the tactile bumps to refrain from bottoming out your mechanical can be quieter than many rubber domes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal experience: My Dell Multimedia Keyboard (rubber dome) is very loud in comparison to my CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Cherry MX Brown switches. I do not have silencers and can type quietly because the tactile bump in the key signals to me that the switch has been activated and that further depression of the key is not required. I have a laptop and I transition from both my laptop to my desktop with it's mechanical frequently and without issue. My QFR is actually not much louder than my laptop keyboard (barely noticeable), and if were to use key silencers I do believe that it would be as quiet, if not quieter. The majority of the sound from mechs are from people bottoming out the keys with reckless abandon.


Not really a touch typist, I can get by on simple stuff, but I still look if I'm writing an essay or anything big like that.

I am trying to fit this whole build into a roughly $1500 dollar budget, so I'd prefer not to buy a bunch of extra non essential accessories. Also, where would one buy key silencers?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch3co*
> 
> Not really a touch typist, I can get by on simple stuff, but I still look if I'm writing an essay or anything big like that.
> 
> I am trying to fit this whole build into a roughly $1500 dollar budget, so I'd prefer not to buy a bunch of extra non essential accessories. Also, where would one buy key silencers?


You can get them from WASD.

But if you learn how to touch type without bottoming out, you won't need it. Occasionally you will bottom out key or two, but it's not really much louder than typing on a rubber dome. They browns are a pleasure to type for long sessions in my opinion. Definitely worthy taking a look at.




This might help you get a general idea on how loud the keys are.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> You can get them from WASD.
> But if you learn how to touch type without bottoming out, you won't need it. Occasionally you will bottom out key or two, but it's not really much louder than typing on a rubber dome. They browns are a pleasure to type for long sessions in my opinion. Definitely worthy taking a look at.
> 
> 
> 
> This might help you get a general idea on how loud the keys are.


Cheers for the helpful vid, can't wait until my Filco TKL arrives.


----------



## Swag

Are dampers worth it? Just wondering?


----------



## SamMeeDee

Thanks for the video. However, I don't know how I'll be able to learn to touch type if I'm using a laptop keyboard with rubber domes. I think I'll just go with the Sidewinder. Plus I really don't want to have to learn how to type in a different way just so I can use a certain class of keyboard. But thanks for all the help


----------



## Fortunex

I'm drooling over a Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless... Now I gotta figure out if I want to switch to blues or stick with browns


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm drooling over a Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless... Now I gotta figure out if I want to switch to blues or stick with browns


Stick with browns if you already love it. No point in switching over and then end up with a $130 paperweight because you don't like it. I have my BW in my closet right now because I can't stand the gloss and the macro keys to the left. I want to sell it but no one is interested so whatever. I personally love blues because of the sound and that tactile feed to it. And blue coincidentally is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Just more pics of the Ducky on another lazy sunday .


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm drooling over a Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless... Now I gotta figure out if I want to switch to blues or stick with browns


My one with Browns is arriving in a few days.


----------



## Nuzart

I believe I can join this club!

At work so my avatar will have to do for my pic at the moment.

HHKB Pro 2 (white with black keys)
Filco MJ2 Browns TKL (white with black engraved keys)
KBC Poker Reds
CM QFR Blues


----------



## raisinbun

I will reserve my place for the club with these pictures









RealForce 87U 10th Anniversary Edition (silent version) (The keyboard in the back is a KBT Race with red switch)


Spacebar is pink because of stupid reason (want to keep the original spacebar from getting shiny...)

KBT Race with Red switch


KBT Race with Blue switch



KBT Pure w/ black CNC alu case with Brown switch



Favourite so far is cherry red switch. RealForce is work keyboard, but planning to get a white Filco Tenkeyless Ninja with red switch for a rotation and to get some keycap love. I prefer a clear switch board but it's quite difficult to find one here.

Plan for black switch is a backlit 80% or 100%, probably the upcoming KBT Oni/One (backlit verson) or KBH (Keyboard Hell - upcoming custom-made vortex keyboard branded by a Hong Kong keyboard collector)


----------



## PinkPenguin

Just taken delivery of the QPAD MK85, been using for an hour or so and I must say I love it!



And here it is plugged in and powered up:



Cherry Reds, must admit I like it to type on as well as game on so far.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*
> 
> Just taken delivery of the QPAD MK85, been using for an hour or so and I must say I love it!
> 
> And here it is plugged in and powered up:
> 
> Cherry Reds, must admit I like it to type on as well as game on so far.


I'm getting used to typing on MX Reds now too; after about five days I find myself acclimating to the light pressure. Still not perfect but this is truly a pleasure.

I picked up the Corsair K90 - the MMO version with the blue backlighting and left-hand G-keys. Very nice and I have had no problems either with the LEDs or usability during startup. It is a great improvement over my old Logitech G15.


----------



## Pillz Here

Got my Corsair K90 about 3 weeks ago. Still loving it.


----------



## simonfredette

its funny to see a K90 matched with an M60 , an FPS mouse with an MMO keyboard ! I like the K90 better than the K60 though mostly because I find the wrist rest uncomfortable.


----------



## Gdubz22

I want to join this is my Das Ultimate Silent


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdubz22*
> 
> I want to join this is my Das Ultimate Silent


Very nice.









Also is your avatar DBZ?


----------



## Gdubz22

Thanks and yes it is DBZ


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdubz22*
> 
> Thanks and yes it is DBZ


Over 9000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Over 9000 posts in this thread.


That couldn't have been more perfect if you tried.


----------



## willywill

can i join the club, Meka G1 match with a G500


----------



## ripster

You can but I think the OP went walkabout.


----------



## simonfredette

I dont know , ive posted my KB a few times and havnt made the list .. then again it is a black widow , hardly deserves to here


----------



## ripster

I'm just saying the OP hasn't posted at OCN in three weeks.

This article, like the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Guide, needs a new editor.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I dont know , ive posted my KB a few times and havnt made the list .. then again it is a black widow , hardly deserves to here


Waar just hasn't been around. I'm sure he'll pop his head in eventually.


----------



## computerdeth

Filco Majestouch 2.
Brown switch.
Model M color scheme keycaps, engraved.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I'm just saying the OP hasn't posted at OCN in three weeks.
> This article, like the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Guide, needs a new editor.


nominate Ripster to take over! lol


----------



## azianai

got my zerg keypad
looks pretty sharp imo


----------



## Gdubz22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Over 9000 posts in this thread.


Lol thats awesome timing


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my zerg keypad
> looks pretty sharp imo


That's almost enough to make me want to go back to fullsize. Looks great!


----------



## ugotd8

Well, my self inflicted frustration continues...

Just got one of these



Was so excited to get some browns with low profile keys.

The good, I can type a little better now.

The bad, this keyboard feels extremely cheap. So lightweight if feels like it's going to break with the next keystroke. For what I paid for this I'm really disappointed. Amazingly bad quality.









The $25 Dell U473 I picked up recently feels better than this Cherry.

Anyone know if I could pull the board and switches out of the plastic shell and put it into my Filco Majestouch ?


----------



## simonfredette

Find someone that can build you a sexy wooden board to house your parts , might not be easy but there are a lot of really talented people on ocn it's worth a shout out .


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are dampers worth it? Just wondering?


For some people they are. For some they are not. It's a matter of personal preference. I maybe getting them because they help with the hollow key sound. But to be honest, I play music in the background and barely notice my keyboard....


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Find someone that can build you a sexy wooden board to house your parts , might not be easy but there are a lot of really talented people on ocn it's worth a shout out .


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm completely buried as far as finding a mech keyb I like. I even tried swapping the keycaps from the G80-3000 to the Filco, but when I got to the Caps Lock key, the stem was in the wrong place!


----------



## Paradigm84

My Filco has finally arrived, and all I can say is wow.









Now I know what everyone was on about in regards to the build quality, you could definitely kill someone with this.

Even being a TKL, it's stil very heavy and feels solid as a brick.



I will never touch my G19 again by choice.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I dont know , ive posted my KB a few times and havnt made the list .. then again it is a black widow , hardly deserves to here
> 
> 
> 
> Waar just hasn't been around. I'm sure he'll pop his head in eventually.
Click to expand...

Doubt it.

He's too busy trolling Geekhack.

Speaking of which, what happened to Reaper?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Doubt it.
> He's too busy trolling Geekhack.
> Speaking of which, what happened to Reaper?


Yeah good point and question. Maybe they've moved on.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Doubt it.
> He's too busy trolling Geekhack.
> Speaking of which, what happened to Reaper?


waar/demik is too busy trolling people who try to sell keycaps for profit.
then running 5 auctions when he's getting out of the KB club


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Find someone that can build you a sexy wooden board to house your parts , might not be easy but there are a lot of really talented people on ocn it's worth a shout out .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm completely buried as far as finding a mech keyb I like. I even tried swapping the keycaps from the G80-3000 to the Filco, but when I got to the Caps Lock key, the stem was in the wrong place!
Click to expand...

techkeys.us has stepped caps lock keys with center stems. I'd probably grab one of them. It'll be lower height near where you type and should prevent key strokes even if the taller section is taller than your keys from the cherry.

Combine the keys from the cherry, with the filco and the new caps and maybe you'll be set?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> techkeys.us has stepped caps lock keys with center stems. I'd probably grab one of them. It'll be lower height near where you type and should prevent key strokes even if the taller section is taller than your keys from the cherry.
> Combine the keys from the cherry, with the filco and the new caps and maybe you'll be set?


Hey thanks for the reply. I'll check out techkeys. Good idea.

I was thinking I'd take them both apart this weekend and see about swapping switches between the boards. The Filco has reds and the Cherry has browns. Not sure if it's possible tho. Just a little worried I'll end up with two non-functioning boards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a new in box Siig Minitouch (xm switches)

The feel of the switches is very unique. They are extremely heavy at the top, but once you get past the extreme initial force required...the switch just falls downward and crashes into the metal plate. You cannot prevent yourself from bottoming out with xm switches. The switches can best be described as less smooth buckling springs. All in all, this keyboard won't be my daily driver, but I still do enjoy typing on it. I will probably pull it out of the closet every now and then to type on it for a day. I do love the sound of these xm switches though.


























I got an SGI board with dampened cream alps. This board is not impressive to me at all. I will definitely be putting it up in the classifieds sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ardalista

Add me...

I have the Corsair Vengeance K90


----------



## jameschisholm

I do mostly gaming. So would a board with Black switches be best? Or would an all rounder like Browns be better, as I do some general typing?

1. CM Storm QuickFire Pro RED

2. Cherry Brown Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid

3. Cherry Black Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid

Are these any good?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I do mostly gaming. So would a board with Black switches be best? Or would an all rounder like Browns be better, as I do some general typing?
> 1. CM Storm QuickFire Pro RED
> 2. Cherry Brown Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid
> 3. Cherry Black Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid
> Are these any good?


For me personaly. i prefer browns over blacks or reds cause i know when i am at the actuation point and can easily hover the key right above it with never actually pressing it. Awesome for gaming and typing i love them too.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I do mostly gaming. So would a board with Black switches be best? Or would an all rounder like Browns be better, as I do some general typing?
> 1. CM Storm QuickFire Pro RED
> 2. Cherry Brown Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid
> 3. Cherry Black Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard from Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid
> Are these any good?


yeah jammo is right , brown over black for sure and if you are also looking for the distinct click from having a mech keyboard you might look into blues also.. I prefer browns but I know that for my first mech keyboard I wanted blues because I liked how they clicked , they are really as far from domed keys as you can go ( maybe not as far ,but they feel like it )


----------



## KipH

I thought I liked Brown until I tried Red. I am now a red fanboy









I liken switches to choice in underwear. Do you like boxers or briefs? Boxer briefs? Silk or satin? They are all good but for some jobs one may be better.

If you are not able to test, browns will be a good first mec board for you. They are the boxer briefs of switches. A bit of both and acceptable to many.

As for your 3 options: The pro and rapid are both good choices. I think the Trigger was the one to avoid.

There are a few other good choices: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/mionix-zibal-60-illuminated-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-(cherry-mx-switches)-backlit looks good. I would be happy if you got this one and reviewed it for us








http://www.scan.co.uk/products/qpad-mk-50-pro-gaming-mechanical-keyboard-cherry-red-mx
I have not heard much about it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ardalista

Well seeing as you started it.. I'd be amused to know what kind of briefs the other switches are


----------



## KipH

Clears are like lingerie. Hard to find but when you do... its worth it.

I leave the rest to you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Clears are like lingerie. Hard to find but when you do... its worth it.
> 
> I leave the rest to you.


I'd imagine the saying with jeans rather than lingerie. Haha, only if it was in a sexual context or if the person you are referring to is a girl would it make sense to me.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I thought I liked Brown until I tried Red. I am now a red fanboy


I gave Reds a try... but since the majority of my keyboard's workload is typing... I didn't like them. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> I gave Reds a try... but since the majority of my keyboard's workload is typing... I didn't like them. But that is just my opinion.


It is really hard to know what switch you'll like without trying them. I've owned all the basic switches except blues, and my favorites will always be topre for typing and reds for gaming. I just prefer the light sensitivity of the reds when playing MOBA games so I'm not slamming my keyboard to actuate the switch when fast reaction is required. I just found blacks too stiff, and browns just aren't soft enough at times. But if you've never used a mech keyboard before, browns are a good starting point.


----------



## jameschisholm

Thank you everybody for your responses and advice. Going with the majority, I think the Brown switch is the most recommended. I would most likely get the CM storm Quickfire Rapid going by that.

But I am tempted by the Pro, yet it has REDs..it's less than £1 price difference too.


----------



## Swag

Browns for me. I play a lot of games and typing, and I prefer browns over reds. I absolutely prefer blues though. Love the click and feel of it. Best for typing I hear.


----------



## GoodInk

Here is my addition








It's a Gigabyte Aivia Osmium with Cherry red switches. The volume and light wheels are like a big mouse wheel that clicks for on/off and mute. My old G15 was having problems with the W key







About the only thing this keyboard doesn't have is a windows button disable feature, but I don't have a problem with that


----------



## heatsink

Just purchased a BlackWidow Ultimate Battlefield 3 edition, love the keyboard. This is my first mechanical keyboard, I needed backlighting because I game in a low lit room. I find the amber LED's to be a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got this from a fellow geekhacker....Chicony KB-5181 with monterey blue switches. I love it so far. It's a very nice keyboard with all the positives of a cherry mx blue with none of mx blues' negatives.


----------



## ripster

I got one of those!

And a Monterey Siig too.

Scroll down to Siig Minitouch and Chiconey 5181.
http://ripster.imgur.com/


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I got one of those!
> And a Monterey Siig too.
> Scroll down to Siig Minitouch and Chiconey 5181.
> http://ripster.imgur.com/


Ditto...I've got a Siig with monterey blues too. I suppose I should say "had" a Siig with monterey blues, since I destroyed 3 of the switches in it. Alps based switch dissections and sleeping pills = no me gusta.

Are the legends pad printed on the Chicony? They don't look laser infilled to me.


----------



## Maian

Finally got my keyboard in yesterday! Bought a Ducky Year of the Dragon with Cherry MX Brown Switches and Yellow LEDs. First mechanical keyboard I've used and I already love it so much more than all the other keyboards I've used. So easy on my fingers!


Spoiler: Lots of Images



=== Unboxing ===











=== The Included Keychain ===






=== My 'Command Center' -- New Desk Next Week ===


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Finally got my keyboard in yesterday! Bought a Ducky Year of the Dragon with Cherry MX Brown Switches and Yellow LEDs. First mechanical keyboard I've used and I already love it so much more than all the other keyboards I've used. So easy on my fingers!
> *snip*












Even the packaging is a work of art, and I didn't know you got a keychain.









If I knew that I would have bought one of them instead.


----------



## qlum

Just a plain old steelseries g6v2 here although once issue with it the shine on the keys starts quite fast, only have it for a few months and the main keys are already shiny.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlum*
> 
> Just a plain old steelseries g6v2 here although once issue with it the shine on the keys starts quite fast, only have it for a few months and the main keys are already shiny.


You could buy a new set of keycaps?


----------



## danielucf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlum*
> 
> Just a plain old steelseries g6v2 here although once issue with it the shine on the keys starts quite fast, only have it for a few months and the main keys are already shiny.


Just put in a ticket at the Steelseries web site. I got an entire new set of keys minus the tenkey and lesser used pg up, pg down, etc. They will send you 10 keys at a time for free.


----------



## Swag

People have been telling me that the Ducky OCN version has a few green switches, but the only green switch I see is the space bar. Is this fine? I was wondering if I got some illegitimate version of my keyboard.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> People have been telling me that the Ducky OCN version has a few green switches, but the only green switch I see is the space bar. Is this fine? I was wondering if I got some illegitimate version of my keyboard.


A lot of keyboards use exotic switches like greens greys etc. for the sides of the space bar as well as some of the larger keys on the numpad etc. You're perfectly fine with yours


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> People have been telling me that the Ducky OCN version has a few green switches, but the only green switch I see is the space bar. Is this fine? I was wondering if I got some illegitimate version of my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of keyboards use exotic switches like greens greys etc. for the sides of the space bar as well as some of the larger keys on the numpad etc. You're perfectly fine with yours
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks.







I was really scared I got scammed. I'm not a fan of the green switch though.


----------



## ripster

Ducky scam?

Wader minute, I'd call that a canard!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Ducky scam?
> 
> I'd call that a canard.


Just really wanted to make sure. I don't like being scammed and I'm pretty sure 99% of people don't either. People kept saying there are about 5 keys that are green switches and I only have 1 so naturally I'm suspicious!


----------



## ripster

Just a joke.

I'm just ducking with you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Just a joke.
> 
> I'm just ducking with you.


Nice play of words there.







Can you help me with my H100 on my other thread? I'm in constant fear right now.


----------



## ripster

I will duck that question.


----------



## Beens17

Writing with my brand new Corsair K60.
Looks awesome, feels awesome. i love it.
Will post the pictures tomorrow when i'm back from work.


----------



## AznRage

my friend just got a topre TKL realforce 87u - it's like browns with dampeners but a little lighter. it feels really luxurious and high-end - though that's what i assumed for the price tag ^.^


----------



## raisinbun

What is the consensus of OCN on the question - is Topre "mechanical" or not?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> What is the consensus of OCN on the question - is Topre "mechanical" or not?


It IS a mechanical keyboard. From what I know, the rubber dome is not the switch. It is only there to give a softer feel. It still is a mechanical switch.


----------



## simonfredette

way I see it if its not a dome its mechanical .. I see it as black and white but then again I never heard that there was any doubt that topres were switches and lasltly ive never tried them so ..


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> way I see it if its not a dome its mechanical .. I see it as black and white but then again I never heard that there was any doubt that topres were switches and lasltly ive never tried them so ..


Except that they are rubberdome keyboards. The only difference is they use what is probably a more reliable mechanism for registering key presses with the spring and capacitative pad. However, based on the reviews I've read where a Topre keyboard was disassembled, the springs did not contribute anything noticeable to the feeling. A Topre is just a fancy rubberdome that uses higher quality rubber and has better build quality.


----------



## scotttarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Except that they are rubberdome keyboards. The only difference is they use what is probably a more reliable mechanism for registering key presses with the spring and capacitative pad. However, based on the reviews I've read where a Topre keyboard was disassembled, the springs did not contribute anything noticeable to the feeling. A Topre is just a fancy rubberdome that uses higher quality rubber and has better build quality.


they are mechanical.... they use the same technology that touch screens use and combine them witha spring. The the rubber only servers as a buffer for the electricity


----------



## Nuzart

http://deskthority.net/wiki/Topre_switches

I retract my comment. It is a glorified rubberdome. THAT BEING SAID! It's still my favourite switch.


----------



## magna224

They feel very different from any other rubber dome but you can still tell they are domes.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> based on the reviews I've read where a Topre keyboard was disassembled, the springs did not contribute anything noticeable to the feeling. A Topre is just a fancy rubberdome that uses higher quality rubber and has better build quality.


Having used a RealForce 87U extensively over the last 4 months, I can tell that part of the feeling of Topre comes from the linear force of the spring and the tactility provided by the rubber dome. It certainly feels different (IMO much better) from the common rubber domes.

Topre is my favourite switch for typing, but red is not far behind









But again the question is whether Topre is "mechanical"...







I'm still confused. Throwing out some random thoughts...

1. Why does the reliance on rubber and membranes in the actutation mechanism makes rubberdome not mechanical? Mechanical movement of parts is still involved in actuation.

2. If Topre is mechanical, then why is rubberdome not mechanical? Is actuation by change in capacity more mechanical than actuation by the actual contact of two membranes?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> http://deskthority.net/wiki/Topre_switches
> I retract my comment. It is a glorified rubberdome. THAT BEING SAID! It's still my favourite switch.


This. The fact that it's a rubberdome does not make it poor quality. There is such a thing as a good rubberdome keyboard. That being said, having owned an RF 87U 55G, I found its feel to be too similar to the rubberdomes I always hated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> they are mechanical.... they use the same technology that touch screens use and combine them witha spring. The the rubber only servers as a buffer for the electricity


How does comparing them to a touch screen pertain to whether or not they're mechanical keyboards? The rubberdomes do a lot. Please read the Deskthority link above.


----------



## simonfredette

In that case I would go ahead and consider it not a mechanical keyboard .. otherwise everything is a mechanical keyboard , they all use a certain amount of mechanical movement to actuate a circuit.. I would go ahead and sa that a mech keybard must have a physical switch like black blue red brown etc . Its just a very good rubberdome kb,


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> What is the consensus of OCN on the question - is Topre "mechanical" or not?


Topre in the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Guide so it must be mechanical. ಠ_ಠ

The Deskthority definition is NOT very good and is a wishy washy mess.
Quote:


> Mechanical keyboards
> This article is a stub. You can help Deskthority by expanding it.
> 
> A mechanical keyboard is a keyboard with high quality key switches. Sometimes formalized as a switching mechanism that makes use of some sort of metal spring, this definition is somewhat meaningless given the huge variation in quality across different switch designs that have metal springs in them.
> 
> Traditionally, mechanical computer keyboards referred to the typewriter-based keyboards used quite commonly on computer consoles in the 1950s and 1960s, where the process of determining which key had been pressed was almost entirely electromechanical. In the 1970s, these were replaced with "Electronic" keyboards, which were keyboards that used digital circuitry to determine which keys had been pressed. However, as rubber dome keyboards become ubiquitous in the 1990s, companies began to market their microswitch-based keyboards as having 'mechanical' switches.


The Geekhack Wiki has turned into a a veritable mess:
http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=Mechanical_Keyboards

This one ain't bad.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/yjs4r/hey_i_found_my_old_wikis_enjoy/


----------



## BoredErica

As I type this comment, I am doing so on the first mechanical keyboard of my life, the Das Professional. I''m trying to not bottom out, but it is a very difficult process, and not having labels makes it hard to type symbols like "^" The feel is definitely different, but I don't think it is worth the $130 bucks. Granted, this was never meant to be a keyboard that is the best bang for the buck, and these do last longer. (But when was the last time I've had a keyboard die on me? Never.) They one I got was the cherry blue, because it is touted as having the best typing experience. Since I got this a short while ago, I've been typing non-stop on this keyboard, trying to notice a huge benefit. Not for a huge difference, but a huge benefit. Maybe it's they way I typed, over the years I have typed with the keys bottoming out...

Anywho, what I think I will do is return this Das, get a Ducky Shining II, or a backlit rubber dome keyboard.

Thoughts and comments?


----------



## Alastair

Is the Razor Lycrosa a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As I type this comment, I am doing so on the first mechanical keyboard of my life, the Das Professional. I''m trying to not bottom out, but it is a very difficult process, and not having labels makes it hard to type symbols like "^" The feel is definitely different, but I don't think it is worth the $130 bucks. Granted, this was never meant to be a keyboard that is the best bang for the buck, and these do last longer. (But when was the last time I've had a keyboard die on me? Never.) They one I got was the cherry blue, because it is touted as having the best typing experience. Since I got this a short while ago, I've been typing non-stop on this keyboard, trying to notice a huge benefit. Not for a huge difference, but a huge benefit. Maybe it's they way I typed, over the years I have typed with the keys bottoming out...
> Anywho, what I think I will do is return this Das, get a Ducky Shining II, or a backlit rubber dome keyboard.
> Thoughts and comments?


Have you tried going back to a rubber dome to see what it feels like after trying mechanical switches? I can't stand rubber domes now.


----------



## lukex

The girlfriend surprised me with a Black Widow Ultimate the other day. Stoked to be apart of the club!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you tried going back to a rubber dome to see what it feels like after trying mechanical switches? I can't stand rubber domes now.


Holy mother of god, it really does feel different when I go back to rubber domes now. It's still bearable. Not preferred, but tolerable. I think with another day of typing I can be made to be used to either type of keyboard, to be honest.

I'm also irked by the fact that the Das requires a PS/2 AND a USB port, or two USB ports.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy mother of god, it really does feel different when I go back to rubber domes now. It's still bearable. Not preferred, but tolerable. I think with another day of typing I can be made to be used to either type of keyboard, to be honest.
> I'm also irked by the fact that the Das requires a PS/2 AND a USB port, or two USB ports.


Some people instantly prefer mech keyboards, some take a few weeks, give them a chance before going back to rubber domes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people instantly prefer mech keyboards, some take a few weeks, give them a chance before going back to rubber domes.


I'm afraid if I give it a few weeks, I won't have time left on my warranty, ha-ha. I do prefer mechanicals, it's just that it needs to have a very tangible benefit for a college student like me to buy something like that. Now the immediate question is, do I buy Ducky Shine II, or a good rubber-domed back-lit keyboard? Hmm....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm afraid if I give it a few weeks, I won't have time left on my warranty, ha-ha. I do prefer mechanicals, it's just that it needs to have a very tangible benefit for a college student like me to buy something like that. Now the immediate question is, do I buy Ducky Shine II, or a good rubber-domed back-lit keyboard? Hmm....


I didn't mean necessarily stick with the Das, just if you swap to a new board try a mechanical.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't mean necessarily stick with the Das, just if you swap to a new board try a mechanical.


I'm afraid the Ducky has even short return policies, if they have any at all. It is from Taiwan, after all.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Holy mother of god, it really does feel different when I go back to rubber domes now. It's still bearable. Not preferred, but tolerable. I think with another day of typing I can be made to be used to either type of keyboard, to be honest.
> I'm also irked by the fact that the Das requires a PS/2 AND a USB port, or two USB ports.


It doesn't require those, you can leave out one of the USB plug-ins if you don't use the USB hub on the keyboard itself. You only need one USB or the PS/2 for the keyboard to work.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerdeth*
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2.
> Brown switch.
> Model M color scheme keycaps, engraved.


That looks great! I'm jealous
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my zerg keypad
> looks pretty sharp imo


Where did you get your caps from?!


----------



## AznRage

I believe you can submit art designs and stuff to be printed on the keys at WASD Keyboard's website.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> I believe you can submit art designs and stuff to be printed on the keys at WASD Keyboard's website.


Yeah you can, however to get that design from WASD you'd have to split up the design among the keys first and then send a picture of what will be on each key, rather than just uploading the logo and saying "I want this picture over all of these keys".

I was trying to make my own OCN keycap however I couldn't find a good B+W version of the logo.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is the Razor Lycrosa a mechanical keyboard?


Not even close.


----------



## mironccr345

Just bought a Dell AT101W for 15.00 on eBay.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah you can, however to get that design from WASD you'd have to split up the design among the keys first and then send a picture of what will be on each key, rather than just uploading the logo and saying "I want this picture over all of these keys".
> I was trying to make my own OCN keycap however I couldn't find a good B+W version of the logo.




Hope this helps!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Oooooooooooh

Nice.









+rep.


----------



## Alastair

Ok cool thanks was just curious as I didn't even know you got different types. +1 REP.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> That looks great! I'm jealous
> Where did you get your caps from?!


someone on Geekhack put up a IC on some SC2 Numberpad designs he did
I just joined him and another for it, he put up the design and order through WASD.
came out cheaper with the 3 of us ordering, than if we did custom designs ourselves individual orders.
WASD also shipped to each of us individually too.

Too bad WASD couldn't give me the Red, it was either the metalic silver/greyish color I have, or black.
They could've done White on Black too, but that wouldn't have matched my keyboard

the organizer ordered this:


and yes i'm gonna speak for him, as i know he watches day[9], he's an uber SC nerd too and we both love our GG button


----------



## ripster

I have one of those OCN keys.










KBC PBT engraved white keys, details here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1053471/enter-the-filco-white-ninja


----------



## AznRage

WASD has a keycap with the OCN logo on it if you look through the different types of custom keycaps they have - on the customizer at least.

EDIT: nvm, I just saw the flame and it isn't exactly the OCN flame.


----------



## GoodInk

Does anyone make keys for a back lit keyboard?


----------



## draterrojam

just added a cm storm from amazon for 60 bucks. Added my wasdkeyboard keys to it....not too bad looking. And no CM branding on the top of the keyboard, only on the back.


----------



## simonfredette

theres a storm on the marketplace with blues for 50$


----------



## AznRage

these entry-level mechanicals just keep on getting cheaper







maybe ill pick one up to leave in my locker at school


----------



## draterrojam

its actually kind of a nice keyboard. I own a filco, leopold, and now this. Have owned a razer too (not that great). This one is actually quite nice for a "cheap" board. The keycaps just make it feel that much better.


----------



## AznRage

well most mechanicals are built quite nicely anyways, right, so I wasn't exactly expecting the worst.


----------



## duox

Just ordered a Quickfire Rapid Red. Not sure if i am going to get branded or not which is kind of exciting lol.


----------



## bombzaway

Is it weird that my blackwidow feels much better to type on than my filco? They both use blue switches but feel different. I think it may have to due with the thickness and weight of the keycaps. For example, the tactile bump on the blackwidow feels less pronounced and better, imo. And they feel slightly lighter. And I'm not the only one that feels this way. I remember seeing a thread on this on geekhack.


----------



## neeko

Got my CM Storm Trigger today! Loving it!


----------



## Fortunex

Thermaltake released a new keyboard, supposedly "it's a plunger switch, a mechanical-like hybrid that is more affordable than a traditional mechanical switch."

http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?p=33&g=ftr

Thoughts?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Thermaltake released a new keyboard, supposedly "it's a plunger switch, a mechanical-like hybrid that is more affordable than a traditional mechanical switch."
> http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?p=33&g=ftr
> Thoughts?


Probably very similar to this i-rocks keyboard but for twice the price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823204034

I-rocks: 

Thermaltake:


----------



## simonfredette

looks pretty darn close eh , unless the interiors are different but the descriptions are also similar .. try to find reviews and stuff .


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Is it weird that my blackwidow feels much better to type on than my filco? They both use blue switches but feel different. I think it may have to due with the thickness and weight of the keycaps. For example, the tactile bump on the blackwidow feels less pronounced and better, imo. And they feel slightly lighter. And I'm not the only one that feels this way. I remember seeing a thread on this on geekhack.


Yeah but Geekhack is filled with noobs these days.

Have you seen their wiki lately? What a disaster.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Yeah but Geekhack is filled with noobs these days.
> Have you seen their wiki lately? What a disaster.


Needs more ripster


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Probably very similar to this i-rocks keyboard but for twice the price. ...


I tried out the I-Rocks at Computex, there should be a video in my sig somewhere. They felt good. I would not be surprised if they are the OEM for this board. That is what I-Rocker does. And that reminds me, the promised me a sample to break. I should remind them


----------



## ranviper

I have the i-rocks as a backup board. For example, my xramor is currently having some LED"s fixed and I am using the i-rocks. It feels real nice and sturdy. Can't really compare it to any switches I have used, feels like a really mushy quiet mx brown maybe. I like it though!


----------



## KipH

Not mine but is a box of Happy!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Black switches....ewwww.


----------



## KipH

There are red, tea, green and black in there. (tea = brown even thought Chinese call black tea red. And green = blue. You wonder sometimes.)
Red shaft $ 1200 tea / green / black shaft $ 1100 in Hong Kong
1200 is about 153US $

I will try to find a Taiwan price if they are not in USA soon and you "just can't wait."


----------



## mironccr345

I'm rocking an old Dell RT7D5JTW at work and it's a plunger type keyboard. It feels so much better than my G110. So much I can't stand typing on the G110.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm rocking an old Dell RT7D5JTW at work and it's a plunger type keyboard. It feels so much better than my G110. So much I can't stand typing on the G110.


Are those keys dark green? They look very cool.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are those keys dark green? They look very cool.


They are, but it's from a failed dye attempt. I was trying to dye them a teal color, but they turned out green. The black dye worked out pretty good. I didn't like the color at first, but it's growing on my everyday I look at it.

This is what it looked like before dying the keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> They are, but it's from a failed dye attempt. I was trying to dye them a teal color, but they turned out green. The black dye worked out pretty good. I didn't like the color at first, but it's growing on my everyday I look at it.
> This is what it looked like before dying the keys.


I think those keys look excellent, I was about to ask you where you got them from.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think those keys look excellent, I was about to ask you where you got them from.


haha, thanks! I'm sure you can get custom key-caps in those colors? I wanted to buy some key-caps, but I looked around on Google and couldn't find anything for the Dell QuetKey. Unless anyone on this thread knows where I can get some?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I tried out the I-Rocks at Computex, there should be a video in my sig somewhere. They felt good. I would not be surprised if they are the OEM for this board. That is what I-Rocker does. And that reminds me, the promised me a sample to break. I should remind them


I-Rocks is the OEM for that board, they also do the Tt MEKA & MEKA G-Unit.

Meka G1 is Costar though.

Thankfully, Thermaltake got some good advice after their Challenger series of keyboards; which felt awful to use in every circumstance. They were recommended I-Rocks as the OEM again, and that switch design.

They should make some good budget boards for folks looking at gaming features and a quality switch at a decent price.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm so ready to get rid of my G110


----------



## mironccr345

Yes, so am I!


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I-Rocks is the OEM for that board, they also do the Tt MEKA & MEKA G-Unit.
> Meka G1 is Costar though.
> 
> Thankfully, Thermaltake got some good advice after their Challenger series of keyboards; which felt awful to use in every circumstance. They were recommended I-Rocks as the OEM again, and that switch design.
> 
> They should make some good budget boards for folks looking at gaming features and a quality switch at a decent price.


I had a Meka G1 previously, after it gave out I got a G-Unit as replacement. I presume Costar is better as an OEM than I-Rocks.

I'm thinking of changing my G-Unit to either a 7G/6Gv2. Now the thing is I can get the 7G for free, but it's used and the keycaps are worn with the WASD lettering faded. Or a 6Gv2 which I can get new. I know that the 7G only has a huge wrist rest and media hub, but are they from the same OEM, any difference build quality wise? I also hate the small backspace of the 7G. There are no US ANSI boards out here except the BlackWidow. I'm fairly used to Cherry MX Blacks, any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I had a Meka G1 previously, after it gave out I got a G-Unit as replacement. I presume Costar is better as an OEM than I-Rocks.
> I'm thinking of changing my G-Unit to either a 7G/6Gv2. Now the thing is I can get the 7G for free, but it's used and the keycaps are worn with the WASD lettering faded. Or a 6Gv2 which I can get new. I know that the 7G only has a huge wrist rest and media hub, but are they from the same OEM, any difference build quality wise? I also hate the small backspace of the 7G. There are no US ANSI boards out here except the BlackWidow. I'm fairly used to Cherry MX Blacks, any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


The point is, why change?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> The point is, why change?


The G-Unit is unusually large, and doesn't fit my bag pack when go I go LAN's. :| The extra set of keys are of no use to me, hence the wish to change to something smaller, more compact.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> The G-Unit is unusually large, and doesn't fit my bag pack when go I go LAN's. :| The extra set of keys are of no use to me, hence the wish to change to something smaller, more compact.


Won't you consider a TKL, then? CM Storm QuickFire Rapid is a solid choice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I had a Meka G1 previously, after it gave out I got a G-Unit as replacement. I presume Costar is better as an OEM than I-Rocks.
> I'm thinking of changing my G-Unit to either a 7G/6Gv2. Now the thing is I can get the 7G for free, but it's used and the keycaps are worn with the WASD lettering faded. Or a 6Gv2 which I can get new. I know that the 7G only has a huge wrist rest and media hub, but are they from the same OEM, any difference build quality wise? I also hate the small backspace of the 7G. There are no US ANSI boards out here except the BlackWidow. I'm fairly used to Cherry MX Blacks, any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


6Gv2 would be the better board, because of the longer backspace. The layout is still kinda garbage since they made right shift smaller & moved the backslash down in front of it, but it's easier to use than the itty bitty 7G backspace key.

As for Costar vs I-Rocks, I'd say it's a toss up between the two. They both have made pretty good boards, the Meka, G1, & G-Unit were all built pretty damn well.

What happened to your G1 though?


----------



## Swag

For portability, I'd just get a TKL. Either a CM, Ducky, or Filco if you can afford it.


----------



## KyadCK

Is my K60 enough to qualify me?


----------



## Swag

I kinda wish Corsair would make a K30 and make it TKL. I want to try out reds again, but I won't take a non-TKL board anymore.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Is my K60 enough to qualify me?


it qualifies , dont expect to be added soon ( the people that be arent there ) .. that corsair looks naked , in a good way though like it doesnt have a board . Must be nice when you are cleaning it out . Did it not come with the wasd textured keys or you just dont want to use them .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> it qualifies , don't expect to be added soon ( the people that be aren't there ) .. that corsair looks naked , in a good way though like it doesn't have a board . Must be nice when you are cleaning it out . Did it not come with the wasd textured keys or you just don't want to use them .


Thats fine, lots of clubs like that. I'll join in spirit for now.

Dude, you have no idea... 5 seconds with an air can, and I'm done. Plus, being aluminum, wiping it down is super easy when an air can isn't enough.

Don't wanna use em, they're ugly.


----------



## simonfredette

I almost bought a K60 , I wanted blues and most of all I wanted a mech NOW , and I was temporarily on a US air force base and shipping was a nightmare ..Love your board though !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I almost bought a K60 , I wanted blues and most of all I wanted a mech NOW , and I was temporarily on a US air force base and shipping was a nightmare ..Love your board though !


I wanted one 'now' then too, so I drove to microcenter, and the options in my price range were either this K60, or a RAZER. Bad experience with RAZER + good experience with Corsair meant the K60 had a new home.

I swear I am able to type faster on this board then I used to, I'm thinking it has something to do with the Reds. I love the almost non-existent resistance of the keys.


----------



## simonfredette

I did buy the razor and after less than a week one of the LEDs died on a key , it feels great imo although I havnt tried a ton of others but its a lot of plastic and shiny black and I dont think the overall quality is there , if there was a microcenter around I would have gone for sure, the corsair was a better choice .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda wish Corsair would make a K30 and make it TKL. I want to try out reds again, but I won't take a non-TKL board anymore.


CM's QuickFire Rapid SGK-4000-GKCR1

That's your best option as it's got the most features, built well, and the least expensive.


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CM's QuickFire Rapid SGK-4000-GKCR1
> 
> That's your best option as it's got the most features, built well, and the least expensive.


That is indeed a great board but the one thing that just pisses me off is the extensive logo-ing of the entire thing


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CM's QuickFire Rapid SGK-4000-GKCR1
> That's your best option as it's got the most features, built well, and the least expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed a great board but the one thing that just pisses me off is the extensive logo-ing of the entire thing
Click to expand...

Amazing board but it has like 6 or 7 logos on it








Good thing is that all the logos that are on the board instead of on the keycaps are black so just changing the keycaps will help with it.


----------



## simonfredette

cant you just use a green pad and wear the logos right off.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, if you really care, you should be able to lift the logos off without damaging the casing.

But Features, Build Quality, Functionality, & feel should be more important than silly logos.


----------



## Davayy

Loong time lurker, first time poster on mechanical keyboards. Anyway, reading this thread has inspired me to get a mechanical keyboard sometime soon; currently looking at filco Ninja majestouch 2 with browns. Only problem is sourcing different colour keys - in the UK hardly any places stock filco, yet alone key sets? Is ebay my best bet you guys reckon, or are there any independent sellers? Cheers!


----------



## mironccr345

Thinking of getting the K90. Should I do it. Thought about getting a TKL board, but I might miss the num-pad? Anyone who had a num-pad keyboard and went TKL?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thinking of getting the K90. Should I do it. Thought about getting a TKL board, but I might miss the num-pad? Anyone who had a num-pad keyboard and went TKL?


Always had a full board, but the TKL to me beats it any day! I like the size of it and it's just amazing. I haven't missed the num pad once since I changed.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Loong time lurker, first time poster on mechanical keyboards. Anyway, reading this thread has inspired me to get a mechanical keyboard sometime soon; currently looking at filco Ninja majestouch 2 with browns. Only problem is sourcing different colour keys - in the UK hardly any places stock filco, yet alone key sets? Is ebay my best bet you guys reckon, or are there any independent sellers? Cheers!


I'm in the UK and I have a ninja Majestouch-2. As far as I know WASD are the best place to get full sets even though you'd to get them shipped from the US.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thinking of getting the K90. Should I do it. Thought about getting a TKL board, but I might miss the num-pad? Anyone who had a num-pad keyboard and went TKL?


Do you MMO , I only ask because a lot of people who buy the K90 for mmo are actually disappointed by the placement of the macro keys , and if youre not going to play rpg's and want corsair go with the K60 for sure.. Ive always had a numpad and I dont expect id ever miss it if I got rid of and the extra desk space is a great blessing!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm in the UK and I have a ninja Majestouch-2. As far as I know WASD are the best place to get full sets even though you'd to get them shipped from the US.


Alright mate, thanks, will look into it.


----------



## King Who Dat

Just got my second mech, a cm quick fire rapid with blues. For $50, it's tough to beat. I can see how these can get addicting. After getting my Ducky, there's no way I could use a mushy membrane at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Alright mate, thanks, will look into it.


No problem, I'm not sure how much they would be including tax.


----------



## Davayy

Done some research and found their 88keys keyset which looks to be stuff i need. http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html
The only difference is the the enter button, on the Majestouch 2, the enter is 'big' whereas on the keyset it's either 2 smaller ones, or just 1 small one altogether.
Would this make a difference when putting on these keys?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Done some research and found their 88keys keyset which looks to be stuff i need. http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html
> The only difference is the the enter button, on the Majestouch 2, the enter is 'big' whereas on the keyset it's either 2 smaller ones, or just 1 small one altogether.
> Would this make a difference when putting on these keys?


I'm sure they do the UK set with the big enter key?


----------



## Davayy

Oh wow, i'm blind. You're right, it was right under the one i posted.








Thanks once again haha


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Oh wow, i'm blind. You're right, it was right under the one i posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again haha


If you do buy a set could you possibly PM me how much they were overall?


----------



## Davayy

Yeh sure, roughly i'm looking at $37 for the set, then $10 shipping (usps first class int.) so thats $47 which equates to about £30 odd. Now the problem with customs and taxes etc; HMRC website is so, well, lacking in any clarity, there are about 100 links for one subject and none of them seem to have a definitive answer on customs/import taxes. I'm hoping it will be around £10-15, but that is a complete guess. Never got anything from US before so will have to see how goes. Won't be ordering for a while, however, other priorities need sorting first before i buy the Keyboard. Will keep you posted in a PM if i do go through


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Yeh sure, roughly i'm looking at $37 for the set, then $10 shipping (usps first class int.) so thats $47 which equates to about £30 odd. Now the problem with customs and taxes etc; HMRC website is so, well, lacking in any clarity, there are about 100 links for one subject and none of them seem to have a definitive answer on customs/import taxes. I'm hoping it will be around £10-15, but that is a complete guess. Never got anything from US before so will have to see how goes. Won't be ordering for a while, however, other priorities need sorting first before i buy the Keyboard. Will keep you posted in a PM if i do go through


Cheers, +rep.

EDIT: Stupid phone won't let me submit the +rep







I'll have to postpone the +rep until I get my internet back.


----------



## xquisit

Ladies and gentlemen, behold, my very first mechanical keyboard:. The KBT RACE with cherry MX blue (mechanical) switches and blue blacklit LED with a tenkeyless 75% setup:


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers, +rep.
> EDIT: Stupid phone won't let me submit the +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to postpone the +rep until I get my internet back.


Haha, no worries mate, cheers!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, behold, my very first mechanical keyboard:. The KBT RACE with cherry MX blue (mechanical) switches and blue blacklit LED with a tenkeyless 75% setup:


I own the same keyboard and love it (its my first mechanical keyboard as well), its funny cause in the pics your led backlight looks white, but ya awesome keyboard


----------



## strych9

Got my Ducky DK9008G2 MX Brown OCN Edition, it's super awesome!


----------



## ripster

If I join the club will somebody put my keyboards on the list in the OP?


----------



## Sevada88

Here is my recently acquired Corsair Vengeance K90.

I had no idea a keyboard could be so darn sexy!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Here is my recently acquired Corsair Vengeance K90.
> I had no idea a keyboard could be so darn sexy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats.







That board looks like it was meant for you. It's color cordinated with the other silver on your desk.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Got my Ducky DK9008G2 MX Brown OCN Edition, it's super awesome!


Congrats on the board.









Been looking for my first mech and decided on brown MX myself. I'm leaning to the Ducky Shine2 (Browns) as my next board over the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 (Browns), both coming out soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> If I join the club will somebody put my keyboards on the list in the OP?


Edited to add: OP takes care of adding members to list.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Got my Ducky DK9008G2 MX Brown OCN Edition, it's super awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent looking photos (and keyboard of course). May I ask how you do that?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Excellent looking photos (and keyboard of course). May I ask how you do that?


Thanks.







The first one was taken with a Nikon D5100 and the second one with a Nikon S2600 point and shoot on macro mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for my first mech and decided on brown MX myself. I'm leaning to the Ducky Shine2 (Browns) as my next board over the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 (Browns), both coming out soon.


Thanks







Go with the Ducky, Razer has always disappointed me with their build quality.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one was taken with a Nikon D5100 and the second one with a Nikon S2600 point and shoot on macro mode.


The second one was taking with a point and shoot camera? Wow that looks amazing. I got a Sony W650, I'll have to play around to see if I can get similar results.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> The second one was taking with a point and shoot camera? Wow that looks amazing. I got a Sony W650, I'll have to play around to see if I can get similar results.


Yeah I was quite amazed with the result, the depth of field wasn't that great tho, I wanted the full OCN logo to be sharp.


----------



## Davayy

Bloody import duties; £34 just for keysets


----------



## duox

how long should i expect it to take me to get used to reds ? I am struggling with typing at times atm.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> how long should i expect it to take me to get used to reds ? I am struggling with typing at times atm.


My K90 uses red key switches. I got used to it within a few hours. I am not sure if my typing is fasting but I do know I will never go back to my old keyboard. Also, I have never used any other mechanical key switches, so I am not sure how reds compare to others.


----------



## CBZ323

I just got my WASD brown swithces


----------



## Davayy

CBZ, liking the board, could you keep me posted on if the white keys get tainted easily? I'm thinking of picking a set of white keys up from WASD. Cheers.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I own the same keyboard and love it (its my first mechanical keyboard as well), its funny cause in the pics your led backlight looks white, but ya awesome keyboard


Thanks, is yours cherry mx blue as well?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> how long should i expect it to take me to get used to reds ? I am struggling with typing at times atm.


I've just switched to Browns from my HHKB and it took about 2-3hrs to enjoy browns again. it seems to be that case when I switch to any of my keyboards.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> If I join the club will somebody put my keyboards on the list in the OP?


How many keyboards do you have?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> how long should i expect it to take me to get used to reds ? I am struggling with typing at times atm.


I got use to it in nearly a week, with ~5hrs usage per day


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I got use to it in nearly a week, with ~5hrs usage per day


Ya it seems to be getting ebtter every day, but the first few hours I missed my rubber dome lol.


----------



## draterrojam

its an addiction


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Ya it seems to be getting ebtter every day, but the first few hours I missed my rubber dome lol.


lol was the typo on "better" ironic or what?!


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> lol was the typo on "better" ironic or what?!


nope legit typo haha, I don't know why but I have been struggling with typing a bit lol, most likely should have gotten browns.


----------



## simonfredette

you will get used to it though , the browns are great switches but theyre kind of a crutch for people that dont want to take the time to get used to reds or blues ..


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you will get used to it though , the browns are great switches but theyre kind of a crutch for people that dont want to take the time to get used to reds or blues ..


Ya I could not stand blues when I tried them at the store so I went with reds. They are so responsive , I never thought a keyboard could change the way movement feels in a game but this thing certainly does.


----------



## simonfredette

oh yeah you learn to kind of glide over keys which I cant get used to , I press keys down too much so I game with blues ..


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> oh yeah you learn to kind of glide over keys which I cant get used to , I press keys down too much so I game with blues ..


Haha, one TRIES to learn to glide over keys.









Couldn't teach this old dog new tricks.


----------



## simonfredette

I bottom out every time I type , also the reason im such a slow typist .


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Here is my recently acquired Corsair Vengeance K90.
> I had no idea a keyboard could be so darn sexy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that is a _sexy_ keyboard....I was just looking at the K60 yesterday, but right now on NewEgg the K90 is the exact same price. Actually with a 20 dollar rebate it's even cheaper! Kind of a no brainer to go with the K90 right now. I think I might cave and get it.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> oh yeah you learn to kind of glide over keys which I cant get used to , I press keys down too much so I game with blues ..


Ya I am learning to glide some keys but I bottom out others, but I imagine i will get used to it in time. If not I will just order a more expensive browns keyboard down the line.

I am trying to find a good wrist wrest to go with my quickfire rapid, I cant get used to my wrist resting on the table.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Ya I am learning to glide some keys but I bottom out others, but I imagine i will get used to it in time. If not I will just order a more expensive browns keyboard down the line.
> I am trying to find a good wrist wrest to go with my quickfire rapid, I cant get used to my wrist resting on the table.


I like my Milestone acrylic wrist rest but I'm not sure where you can buy them right now.

The Filco wrist rest is also nice but pricey:
http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347853360&sr=8-2&keywords=filco+wrist+rest

Recently saw the Ducky tenkeyless wrist rest being sold for the first time:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=136


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow that is a _sexy_ keyboard....I was just looking at the K60 yesterday, but right now on NewEgg the K90 is the exact same price. Actually with a 20 dollar rebate it's even cheaper! Kind of a no brainer to go with the K90 right now. I think I might cave and get it.


Go for it. It's worth every penny!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> you will get used to it though , the browns are great switches but theyre kind of a crutch for people that dont want to take the time to get used to reds or blues ..


I chose my browns specifically because I hated the feel of the reds. So much for being a crutch


----------



## simonfredette

well some people just plain prefer the browns , what I meant by crutch is for all the people that buy red or blue and try it for a month and dont get used to typing or gaming on it usually go to a brown, I just think for a lot of people if they gave the keyboard more of a chance and work with it they would get used to it eventually ..


----------



## Excaliborg

I just switched to browns after using my Das with blues for the last 3 years or so. I prefer the feel of browns but I enjoy being able to go back to blues any time. I also prefer blues for Stepmania which I discovered after attempting to play a few high level songs on my Filco.


----------



## Centeh

Just got my Filco Majestouch-2 NKR with brown switches.
Love it so far, anyone know a good guide to learn how to write correctly?

I actually write up to 110-115wpm but I'd like to improve it, thanks!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> If I join the club will somebody put my keyboards on the list in the OP?


demik definitely won't


----------



## Paradigm84

Someone really ought to stage a coup and seize control of the thread so the club can be updated.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Someone really ought to stage a coup and seize control of the thread so the club can be updated.


I second this. Not updating the OP, that's a paddlin'


----------



## Davayy

Gaah, debating whether to get 10keyless Filco Ninja or not


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Gaah, debating whether to get 10keyless Filco Ninja or not


Do it, I have one, then we can get the keycaps cheaper.


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Gaah, debating whether to get 10keyless Filco Ninja or not


Of course you should. It's just plain badass. You could knock someone out with the thing without a dent, it's so solid


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> If I join the club will somebody put my keyboards on the list in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> demik definitely won't
Click to expand...

Demik is now the #1 Troll at Geekhack.

I'm sure that keeps him busy.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Demik is now the #1 Troll at Geekhack.
> I'm sure that keeps him busy.


Someone had to take your spot


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do it, I have one, then we can get the keycaps cheaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> Of course you should. It's just plain badass. You could knock someone out with the thing without a dent, it's so solid


Gah my mistake, i meant deciding whether to get the 10 keyless or the standard, with 10 more keys. I just think the one with number pad looks more aesthetically pleasing. Hmm first world problems.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Demik is now the #1 Troll at Geekhack.
> I'm sure that keeps him busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to take your spot
Click to expand...

touche...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Gah my mistake, i meant deciding whether to get the 10 keyless or the standard, with 10 more keys. I just think the one with number pad looks more aesthetically pleasing. Hmm first world problems.


I thought exactly the opposite.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Got my first mechanical keyboard recently its a cooler master quick fire rapid. Blue switches boy are they loud (i was warned) but i really like the keypress of them and the keyboard seems to have excellent build quality, so far i am very impressed.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I thought exactly the opposite.


See, initially, i was in agreement with you, but having looked at some pictures, i seem to prefer the longer length, although i really can't decide.


----------



## mironccr345

Reds or Browns for the main rig at home?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> See, initially, i was in agreement with you, but having looked at some pictures, i seem to prefer the longer length, although i really can't decide.


If you don't use your numpad for crunching numbers, It's really not needed. After going for a TKL, I'm never going back to a fullsize board. If anything, I'm going smaller. (Filco TKL, HHKB, KBC Poker) They save space... which is awesome! and having my hands closer together feels much better and natural. When I switch to someone else's fullsize keyboard it feels like such a stretch.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> If you don't use your numpad for crunching numbers, It's really not needed. After going for a TKL, I'm never going back to a fullsize board. If anything, I'm going smaller. (Filco TKL, HHKB, KBC Poker) They save space... which is awesome! and having my hands closer together feels much better and natural. When I switch to someone else's fullsize keyboard it feels like such a stretch.
> Just my 2 cents.


^This.

Also that white Filco looks great.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^This.
> Also that white Filco looks great.


Thanks







HHKB looks kinda the same (white case, black keys)


----------



## MediaRocker

I wanna get a HHKB to take it around for my programming classes.


----------



## Paradigm84

Would it be possible to take the entire outer casing off a Filco to be able to spray paint it? It feels pretty solid and I fear if I go at it with the intention of causing it harm, it will come off with less damage than I.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would it be possible to take the entire outer casing off a Filco to be able to spray paint it? It feels pretty solid and I fear if I go at it with the intention of causing it harm, it will come off with less damage than I.


Yes its been done


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Yes its been done


Cheers, +rep.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Reds or Browns for the main rig at home?


Blues


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> I wanna get a HHKB to take it around for my programming classes.


It's a sweet keyboard, i thought the layout would take a while... but about 2 hours to get use to backspace, now I much prefer where it is.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Blues


I was going to say blues otherwise browns


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Blues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I was going to say blues otherwise browns


Why not reds? Blues are louder than the other two, right? Plus I wake up early on the weekends a blue keyboard might wake up my room mate (wife.)


----------



## simonfredette

eah if you want quiet go red or brown but certainly not blue , it goes on your needs though for sure , if you want a quieter kb than blue but still a good mech feel to it go brown , reds are light as heck so you barely touch then keys .


----------



## mironccr345

HmmmmmmmMMMMmmm, So browns would be the best choice eh? I'll have to re-evaluate my my keyboard choices.


----------



## PCModderMike

Hmmm me too. I thought reds felt like blues but were quieter?








Guess I should go give a good read to the guide, have just been going off of what others have been saying when trying to make my decision.


----------



## simonfredette

reds do kind of feel like blues with less noise but the actuation is also a bit different , the only thing I wouldnt like about browns is that I find its too close to rubberdomes.. way better quality and stuff but I dont find it has as much of a mechanical feel to it as blues.


----------



## wompwomp

Why is it impossible to find thick keycaps at a reasonable price...


----------



## Swag

When people ask me which switch I like best, I answer "I like baby blue eyes." Kinda awkward but I love blue eyes!


----------



## simonfredette

I use blue but you can understand that some people need quiet keys , I just tell the wife and kid to wear earplugs and bite me .. but im kind of an arse like that


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I use blue but you can understand that some people need quiet keys , I just tell the wife and kid to wear earplugs and bite me .. but im kind of an arse like that


What other types of switches have you used besides blue?


----------



## mironccr345

I'm going with reds. If they are too loud, I'll just add some O-ring sound dampeners.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm going with reds. If they are too loud, I'll just add some O-ring sound dampeners.


You shouldn't need them.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Here is my recently acquired Corsair Vengeance K90.
> I had no idea a keyboard could be so darn sexy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious, what keys specifically are not truly mechanical on the K90? And if anyone else knows, please answer. Thanks.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just curious, what keys specifically are not truly mechanical on the K90? And if anyone else knows, please answer. Thanks.


The red ones are not mechanical.










I don't really use most of these key,m (besides DEL and ESC) but I do think that for this price, the board should have been completely mechanical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm going with reds. If they are too loud, I'll just add some O-ring sound dampeners.


Reds aren't loud at all.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You shouldn't need them.


I didn't think I would, and I probably wont use them. But the options out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> The red ones are not mechanical.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really use most of these key,m (besides DEL and ESC) but I do think that for this price, the board should have been completely mechanical.
> Reds aren't loud at all.


That's what I've read, that's why I decided to go with reds over blues. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> The red ones are not mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really use most of these key,m (besides DEL and ESC) *but I do think that for this price, the board should have been completely mechanical.*
> Reds aren't loud at all.


Cool, thanks for the info +rep. Good point about the price, but still looks like a great keyboard. Definitely leaning towards the reds.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info +rep. Good point about the price, but still looks like a great keyboard. Definitely leaning towards the reds.


Don't get me wrong, this is a great keyboard. I love the looks of it, the led light, its design etc. And man that brushed aluminum looks damn good.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I didn't think I would, and I probably wont use them. But the options out there.


Yeah, if you really need them they're there. Just be careful buying them, getting the right type for your need. I got three sets to figure out which I'd like on my Reds but turned out I didn't like any of them on my red switches as far as I could tell haha. Still need to try them out again now that I have 3 keyboards with Reds


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I see what you did there...
> Also will *these* work on my IBM Model M?


Reposting in case anyone here knows the answer. Figure my best bet is Akimbo but haven't seen him post too recently.


----------



## avattz

Just received my Leopold Cherry MX Blue keyboard!





I've only used rubber dome so this is my first mechanical keyboard and I just love the click it makes. For others that want to know about the "mushy" keys on the Leopolds, I can only tell that the Caps Lock, the left Shift (right Shift feels normal), and the Delete key are slightly more resistive than the rest of the keys. The Space bar feels the same to me like every other key, but then again, I've only experienced rubber dome keyboards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Reposting in case anyone here knows the answer. Figure my best bet is Akimbo but haven't seen him post too recently.


Did someone call me?

The Unicomp keys will work with a model M. However, Unicomp's dyesubs are not as sharp as NOS IBM dyesubs (i.e. the Unicomp key cap letters are a tad bit blurrier than NOS IBM key caps....but it's barely noticeable). If you want new, old stock IBM keys check out clickykeyboards.com


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Did someone call me?
> The Unicomp keys will work with a model M. However, Unicomp's dyesubs are not as sharp as NOS IBM dyesubs (i.e. the Unicomp key cap letters are a tad bit blurrier than NOS IBM key caps....but it's barely noticeable). If you want new, old stock IBM keys check out clickykeyboards.com


Any particular place to find the NOS IBMs? Is it a vendor like Unicomp? +rep for the reply


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Any particular place to find the NOS IBMs? Is it a vendor like Unicomp? +rep for the reply


http://www.clickykeyboards.com/ <-- find NOS IBM stuff there or on ebay


----------



## Davayy

Literally been searching this thread for pictures of tenkeyless and standard Majestouch's - right now i am preferring the tenkeyless; but i know it's gonna change! Could anyone post their sexiest looking picture of either KB they can find.


----------



## jammo2k5




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Holy crap! I wish I had that for when I'm working on the floor and need to type something but don't want to stand up.









... It happens more often than you'd think.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Literally been searching this thread for pictures of tenkeyless and standard Majestouch's - right now i am preferring the tenkeyless; but i know it's gonna change! Could anyone post their sexiest looking picture of either KB they can find.


Definitely go Tenkeyless if you don't crunch numbers all day.

Not the best pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Definitely go Tenkeyless if you don't crunch numbers all day.
> Not the best pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^This.

You never realise how much space you actually have on your desk until you get a TKL.


----------



## AznRage

I just switched from a Das fullsize to a filco TKL and I feel like my right hand (with the mouse) is in so much more of a natural position. Less stretch and a lot more room.


----------



## Davayy

I'll be getting the TKL - fancy a bit of change anyway! Cheers everyone.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I'll be getting the TKL - fancy a bit of change anyway! Cheers everyone.


Good choice.


----------



## azianai

i can't live without the 10key, i tried but its just ackward when im using calculator or what not.
Even now by habit whenever i type numbers, my right hand goes to the 10 key.
Thats why i got the full size Filco, i tried just using a Quickfire, but it just felt weird.

My quickfire just sits in the corner collecting dust lol.


----------



## MediaRocker

I love my TKL QFR... I can angle it on my keyboard drawer and its in a comfortable position all the time.

I have a secondary keyboard that I keep hooked up mainly for the media controls (I like having a rotary knob for my volume) as well as the 10 key which I use frequently...


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i can't live without the 10key, i tried but its just ackward when im using calculator or what not.
> Even now by habit whenever i type numbers, my right hand goes to the 10 key.
> Thats why i got the full size Filco, i tried just using a Quickfire, but it just felt weird.
> My quickfire just sits in the corner collecting dust lol.


GEEB IT TOOO ME !.
lol jokes aside I love keeping my mouse closer hence I used the tt meka and my 6gv2 is collecting dust and I have given away the tt meka g unit to my little brother.


----------



## Nuzart

Could always just get a $10 numpad


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Could always just get a $10 numpad


This.










I carry one in my laptop bag


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Mmmmm....linear green alps from October 1987. It has a speaker inside the keyboard that makes a click noise whenever you press a key (it tries to simulate a non-linear, clicky keyboard). This thing weighs more than my IBMs!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Mmmmm....linear green alps from October 1987. It has a speaker inside the keyboard that makes a click noise whenever you press a key (it tries to simulate a non-linear, clicky keyboard). This thing weighs more than my IBMs!


They have the same birthday as me, Oct '87 lol


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Could always just get a $10 numpad


or just get a full size as its about $10.00 difference when it comes to filcos =)


----------



## draterrojam

I have a serious new addiction....


----------



## Davayy




----------



## magna224

I have always wanted to get a Zenith with linear ALPS. I see them sell dirt cheap pretty often. Are they really nice?


----------



## mironccr345

Man, I love the feel of the Dell AT101W. It'll mainly be used in my office, but I brought it home because I can't stand typing on my G110. I also bought the CoolerMaster QF reds for my gaming rig, should be here Tuesday.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I have always wanted to get a Zenith with linear ALPS. I see them sell dirt cheap pretty often. Are they really nice?


Yeah, definitely. They are built like a tank. It's not a stretch to say its construction rivals an IBM Model M or F. The green alps are super smooth and not too light but not too heavy. You should pick one up when you get the chance.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man, I love the feel of the Dell AT101W. It'll mainly be used in my office, but I brought it home because I can't stand typing on my G110. I also bought the CoolerMaster QF reds for my gaming rig, should be here Tuesday.


Tuesday is also the day my K60 comes in!







Decided to pass on blues, and I think reds will fit my needs best. Good choice on the CM QF, I was interested in it myself, but not a fan of TKL.


----------



## Davayy

Does anyone have any pictures of 'Light grey' keycaps from WASD? I'm deciding on whether to go purely white with a green esc, or fully light grey with a green esc. I'm not sure on how much the white keys show dirt after a while.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of 'Light grey' keycaps from WASD? I'm deciding on whether to go purely white with a green esc, or fully light grey with a green esc. I'm not sure on how much the white keys show dirt after a while.


Believe these are the ones you are looking for: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasdkeyboards/7981088370/in/photostream

Also are you thinking about buying them soon?


----------



## zer0d3gree

hey guys, i was wondering if i could join the club.

Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger - cherry MX Brown switches


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all! Please add me! Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth


Keyboard Not So Close-Up by rexbinary, on Flickr


----------



## Yu-Stin-Ki-Pu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Here is my addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Gigabyte Aivia Osmium with Cherry red switches. The volume and light wheels are like a big mouse wheel that clicks for on/off and mute. My old G15 was having problems with the W key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the only thing this keyboard doesn't have is a windows button disable feature, but I don't have a problem with that


It does have a Windows Start Button disable key. Its the key to the left of the right CTRL key (between the right side FN and CTRL keys) and clearly marked "win lock". Pretty obvious if you ask me. And its also written on the box and advertised in the tech specs on GB's Website and re-sellers. How could you miss it. You can even clearly see the key in your photo.

You made a good choice anyway so enjoy the KB. I have it and its awesome.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Believe these are the ones you are looking for: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasdkeyboards/7981088370/in/photostream
> Also are you thinking about buying them soon?


Cheers, even has green! Grey and Green seems to do something for me.....in a strange way.








Erm, still deciding, not in the very near future, perhaps mid/late october - having said that, if you want to get them, then i can buy them whenever, i just want to hold off unless necessary


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Cheers, even has green! Grey and Green seems to do something for me.....in a strange way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, still deciding, not in the very near future, perhaps mid/late october - having said that, if you want to get them, then i can buy them whenever, i just want to hold off unless necessary


I'll probably get them at around the same time when I get the money from selling my iPhone.


----------



## Davayy

Getting the iphone 5 then?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Getting the iphone 5 then?


Yeah, I wouldn't be upgrading the phone usually, but my 24 month plan will be up then so I thought I may aswell, iPhone 4 is getting slow now.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> or just get a full size as its about $10.00 difference when it comes to filcos =)


Well yeah you could... but TKL is better


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Well yeah you could... but TKL is better


my fullside MJ LE disagrees =)


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Just ordered the QPAD MK-85 as it had a bit knocked off. Was same price as the Ducky but just seems to offer more to me.


----------



## inzi

very nearly as good as the noppoo choc mini for $65
keycool 87 w/ mx red


----------



## kamikaze_

monthly cleaning time bro


----------



## PCModderMike

K60 finally came in....soooo pleased with it. It feels like night and day coming from a G110.











The aluminium feels superb.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> K60 finally came in....soooo pleased with it. It feels like night and day coming from a G110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aluminium feels superb.


Jealous of the k60s dedicated media keys. I've been forced to macro it with my CM Trigger.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Got me some Ducky white on white keycaps to replace the black on blacks!





Why am I so obsessed with white keycaps?! PBT, ABS, DBS. Luv'em all!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> K60 finally came in....soooo pleased with it. It feels like night and day coming from a G110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aluminium feels superb.


Looks like a fun keyboard. Nice pics too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Got me some Ducky white on white keycaps to replace the black on blacks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I so obsessed with white keycaps?! PBT, ABS, DBS. Luv'em all!


Those white key caps look boss!

I got my Cooler Master MX Reds.


----------



## wompwomp

^^ god, that looks so much better than my branded one. I wish I could return mine and get the newer version.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Holy crap! When did they remove the logos from the Cooler Master CM Storm MX reds?!?!!?!? Looks so much better(even though my white PBTs and red doubleshot modifiers match the old CM Storm MX reds perfectly)!!! Thank god I passed up the old one for $70.00! I already own a Rosewill RK-9000RE but maybe I might get this in the future if I want a tenkeyless keyboard.


----------



## draterrojam

where did you get the unbranded ones? I must know!!!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> ^^ god, that looks so much better than my branded one. I wish I could return mine and get the newer version.


The branding doesn't bother me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Holy crap! When did they remove the logos from the Cooler Master CM Storm MX reds?!?!!?!? Looks so much better(even though my white PBTs and red doubleshot modifiers match the old CM Storm MX reds perfectly)!!! Thank god I passed up the old one for $70.00! I already own a Rosewill RK-9000RE but maybe I might get this in the future if I want a tenkeyless keyboard.


I think CM recently stop adding the branding a couple of weeks ago. I guess a lot of people didn't like the branding? But I don't mind it. How is the RK-9000Rs? I'm thinking of getting one for my office PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> where did you get the unbranded ones? I must know!!!!!


I got my from NewEgg. Ordered it last week Thursday.


----------



## ripster

The OP is selling some CLickClacks at Geekhack.

In case you are interested....

http://geekhack.org/index.php?&topic=35956.0

Won't be cheap but won't be as expensive as the $500 ClickClack key.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?&topic=35786.0


----------



## B NEGATIVE

QPAD M85.

Cherry MX reds and soooo very sweet to the touch.


----------



## Narokuu

Ordering a ducky shine in the next 2 weeks, anyone recommend switches that i should use, i haven't used a mech. keyboard in about 3 years. im a heavy gamer, and i enjoy a loud click sound xD so tell me what to do o gods of keyboards.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How is the RK-9000Rs? I'm thinking of getting one for my office PC.


The Rosewill RK-9000RE is an excellent keyboard especially for the money. Personally, I think are on par with Filco on terms of quality. Yes, some people have had problems with the USB ports but I haven't had any problems with it so far. I dunno... do some people play football with their keyboards? I don't see how it breaks so easily. I read that Rosewill somewhat remedied this issue with the newer keyboards but as long as this keyboard stays on your desk, it should work flawlessly and, if anything, fantastic!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Ordering a ducky shine in the next 2 weeks, anyone recommend switches that i should use, i haven't used a mech. keyboard in about 3 years. im a heavy gamer, and i enjoy a loud click sound xD so tell me what to do o gods of keyboards.


well if you like the clicks go with the blues. You might like the browns as gamers tend to lean more towards them. They don't have a click but they do have a "bump". Or just buy one of each like me and enjoy yourself


----------



## sexypirates

At first I was an idiot, and bought a Filco Camo with brown switches to use at work. Just got my Quickfire Rapid in reds today for my home rig, and if you're a light touch typer, damn this board is really nice. Pics to come later. Carter is awesome.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> At first I was an idiot, and bought a Filco Camo with brown switches to use at work. Just got my Quickfire Rapid in reds today for my home rig, and if you're a light touch typer, damn this board is really nice. Pics to come later. Carter is awesome.


did you get your qucikfire rapid at newegg too? is there branding...pics please


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QPAD M85.
> Cherry MX reds and soooo very sweet to the touch.


Nice board. Do they make those in blue?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> The Rosewill RK-9000RE is an excellent keyboard especially for the money. Personally, I think are on par with Filco on terms of quality. Yes, some people have had problems with the USB ports but I haven't had any problems with it so far. I dunno... do some people play football with their keyboards? I don't see how it breaks so easily. I read that Rosewill somewhat remedied this issue with the newer keyboards but as long as this keyboard stays on your desk, it should work flawlessly and, if anything, fantastic!


I've been looking at this since this morning. But the white version, Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard RK-9000I.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> At first I was an idiot, and bought a Filco Camo with brown switches to use at work. Just got my Quickfire Rapid in reds today for my home rig, and if you're a light touch typer, damn this board is really nice. Pics to come later. Carter is awesome.


Sweet! I actually prefer to type on Black Switches at work. The reds are perfect for my gaming rig at home though.


----------



## truekishin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truekishin*
> 
> *Cherry G84-5200 (Cherry ML)*
> 
> *Steelseries 6Gv2 (Cherry MX-Black)*
> 
> _(yes, its beside an HP OEM keyboard, which I was putting away for good, at work)_


This is becoming an obsession... somebody stop me!







.... but yet... I'm so in love with this:



This ones the MX-Brown version... I gotta say, kinda like the feel of these switches the best so far.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truekishin*
> 
> This is becoming an obsession... somebody stop me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but yet... I'm so in love with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones the MX-Brown version... I gotta say, kinda like the feel of these switches the best so far.


If you dont mind me asking, how many swithces have you tired?


----------



## truekishin

Lets see... Model M switches, Cherry ML, MX-Black, Brown, Red, Blue, various rubber dome









The *Model M* I've tried because I... well... hasn't everybody?
-> Fresher ones are like super stiff and you can really feel that spring. Kinda neat really, nostalgic and what not, but I would never use one as my daily driver...

*Cherry ML, Cherry G84-5200... first mech keyboard*
-> Loved these switches, but the keys were tiny as heck, they have the same kinda feeling as the browns, but lower profile and less travel
*Cherry MX-Black, SS6Gv2*
-> Its at work for a reason, I love pounding away at this thing, and since its for work I don't give a crap that the worst keycaps ever made shine after day 3 of usage. The feel is stiffer than the browns, and linear, but its all good. I like pounding away at code with the stiffer switches.
*Cherry MX-Brown, DK9008G2ProOCN*
-> Love them. Dunno why, it just feels right I guess...
*Cherry MX-Red, somebody else's DK9008G2ProOCN*
-> Feels kinda like the blacks, but I keep expecting more pressure so I typed like a Neanderthal the first time I used reds
*Cherry MX-Blue, roommate's Razer*
-> Never did like the excessive clicky sound they make, especially when depressed WAY harder then they have any business being pressed at, looking at YOU roommate.. 
*Rubber dome, ALL THE KEYBOARDS.*
-> Can. Never. Go. Back. Although I'm okay with certain scissor mechanisms over what is still essentially a rubber dome circuit matrix...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Forgot to post this here. I got an Italian Red Filco Ninja TKL.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truekishin*
> 
> Lets see... Model M switches, Cherry ML, MX-Black, Brown, Red, Blue, various rubber dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Model M* I've tried because I... well... hasn't everybody?
> -> Fresher ones are like super stiff and you can really feel that spring. Kinda neat really, nostalgic and what not, but I would never use one as my daily driver...
> *Cherry ML, Cherry G84-5200... first mech keyboard*
> -> Loved these switches, but the keys were tiny as heck, they have the same kinda feeling as the browns, but lower profile and less travel
> *Cherry MX-Black, SS6Gv2*
> -> Its at work for a reason, I love pounding away at this thing, and since its for work I don't give a crap that the worst keycaps ever made shine after day 3 of usage. The feel is stiffer than the browns, and linear, but its all good. I like pounding away at code with the stiffer switches.
> *Cherry MX-Brown, DK9008G2ProOCN*
> -> Love them. Dunno why, it just feels right I guess...
> *Cherry MX-Red, somebody else's DK9008G2ProOCN*
> -> Feels kinda like the blacks, but I keep expecting more pressure so I typed like a Neanderthal the first time I used reds
> *Cherry MX-Blue, roommate's Razer*
> *-> Never did like the excessive clicky sound they make, especially when depressed WAY harder then they have any business being pressed at, looking at YOU roommate.. *
> *Rubber dome, ALL THE KEYBOARDS.*
> -> Can. Never. Go. Back. Although I'm okay with certain scissor mechanisms over what is still essentially a rubber dome circuit matrix...


Sounds like my wife's younger brother who lives with us....I kind of liked the feel of the Razer, but the excessive clickyness....grrr. I prefer the sound and feel of the reds on my K60.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truekishin*
> 
> Lets see... Model M switches, Cherry ML, MX-Black, Brown, Red, Blue, various rubber dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Model M* I've tried because I... well... hasn't everybody?
> -> Fresher ones are like super stiff and you can really feel that spring. Kinda neat really, nostalgic and what not, but I would never use one as my daily driver...
> *Cherry ML, Cherry G84-5200... first mech keyboard*
> -> Loved these switches, but the keys were tiny as heck, they have the same kinda feeling as the browns, but lower profile and less travel
> *Cherry MX-Black, SS6Gv2*
> -> Its at work for a reason, I love pounding away at this thing, and since its for work I don't give a crap that the worst keycaps ever made shine after day 3 of usage. The feel is stiffer than the browns, and linear, but its all good. I like pounding away at code with the stiffer switches.
> *Cherry MX-Brown, DK9008G2ProOCN*
> -> Love them. Dunno why, it just feels right I guess...
> *Cherry MX-Red, somebody else's DK9008G2ProOCN*
> -> Feels kinda like the blacks, but I keep expecting more pressure so I typed like a Neanderthal the first time I used reds
> *Cherry MX-Blue, roommate's Razer*
> -> Never did like the excessive clicky sound they make, especially when depressed WAY harder then they have any business being pressed at, looking at YOU roommate..
> *Rubber dome, ALL THE KEYBOARDS.*
> -> Can. Never. Go. Back. Although I'm okay with certain scissor mechanisms over what is still essentially a rubber dome circuit matrix...


Thanks for this. It gives me a better view on the different switches. I actually prefer Blacks while I'm at work and the MX reds at home. I wish their was a local store to so I can try All the switches.


----------



## Narokuu

Ordered my Ducky Shine II last night! it will be here early next week with a nice wrist rest as well, cannot wait!! ill post pics the second i can.

here is the model i got

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12129

cannot wait! haven't used a mech. since college and my current rubber domed logitech needs to go! and this one will make me happy!!


----------



## Smaug.gr

I currently own a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition with cherry brown switches. Although I'm generally satisfied with the keyboard I'm in love with the Filco majestouch ninja tenkeyless too. So I'm really troubled If it's worthy to sell my blackwidow and buy the filco instead. Any opinions on that?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Ordered my *Ducky Shine II* last night! it will be here early next week with a nice wrist rest as well, cannot wait!! ill post pics the second i can.
> here is the model i got
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12129
> cannot wait! haven't used a mech. since college and my current rubber domed logitech needs to go! and this one will make me happy!!


Good choice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smaug.gr*
> 
> I currently own a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition with cherry brown switches. Although I'm generally satisfied with the keyboard I'm in love with the Filco majestouch ninja tenkeyless too. So I'm really troubled If it's worthy to sell my blackwidow and buy the filco instead. Any opinions on that?


I'd totally go for it (mainly because I have very little faith in Razer products).


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smaug.gr*
> 
> I currently own a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition with cherry brown switches. Although I'm generally satisfied with the keyboard I'm in love with the Filco majestouch ninja tenkeyless too. So I'm really troubled If it's worthy to sell my blackwidow and buy the filco instead. Any opinions on that?


Having tried a black widow for a while i have to say the Filco is just superior in every way. It's less vulgar looking and built ten times better.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smaug.gr*
> 
> I currently own a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition with cherry brown switches. Although I'm generally satisfied with the keyboard I'm in love with the Filco majestouch ninja tenkeyless too. So I'm really troubled If it's worthy to sell my blackwidow and buy the filco instead. Any opinions on that?


I have exactly that keyboard and I love it, the build quality is excellent and it really feels like a quality product.


----------



## YuMelon

just got a mechanical wish i had a ducky tho







got a Black widow


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YuMelon*
> 
> just got a mechanical wish i had a ducky tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a Black widow


save! and get one, they are amazing. but even the black widows are nicer than any membrane keyboard (imho)


----------



## TFL Replica

My Red LED / MX Red Ducky Shine. Writing paper reviews for uni isn't so bad when you've got one of these.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My Red LED / MX Red Ducky Shine. Writing paper reviews for uni isn't so bad when you've got one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1068547/


that's what i have coming! except, mines 100% red LEDs no special blue lights (prefer it this way)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My Red LED / MX Red Ducky Shine. Writing paper reviews for uni isn't so bad when you've got one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1068547/


*Drool*


----------



## Disturbed117

I noticed that i still haven't been added to the list.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I noticed that i still haven't been added to the list.


logitech G11 is not mechanical though. if you do have a keyboard that really is mechanical, i'm just way too lazy to scroll through pages and find where you posted a picture of a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## eXXon

Can I join with a bad phone pic? started using it again to be in da club.


----------



## Sevada88

What's the point of joining a club if it's not being updated?


----------



## Paradigm84

I was just reading a review on the ASUS VG278HE and it said it had 'tactile' buttons on, my friend asked if they were Cherry MX.


----------



## PCModderMike

Your friend must not be a regular on OCN?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend must not be a regular on OCN?


No, I built a computer for him a while ago and since then he thinks he is the fountain of all computing knowledge, even though he didn't get the concept of 'balance' in a rig.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate











Add me to the list!


----------



## Paradigm84

There should be a "Not added to the mechanical keyboard club club"


----------



## TheOddOne

Do you BlackWidow owners clean your keyboard everyday to keep it so shiny ?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Do you BlackWidow owners clean your keyboard everyday to keep it so shiny ?


I think it's just mostly pics from new owners xD.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Do you BlackWidow owners clean your keyboard everyday to keep it so shiny ?


I wash my hands before I use mine.







That remindes me I haven't joined the club yet! I'll post a pic tonight after work.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QPAD M85.
> Cherry MX reds and soooo very sweet to the touch.


It's a great keyboard. Really liking mine.

Think Cherry reds are my fave of the lot.


----------



## duox

I am glad to finally be free of all Led's lights in my computer system, replacing my g510 with the quickfire rapid has ended led's reign of tackyranny in my life.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I am glad to finally be free of all Led's lights in my computer system, replacing my g510 with the quickfire rapid has ended led's reign of tackyranny in my life.


the 510 is a great piece of equipment, buti understand people not liking tons of LEDs in their room/cave i enjoy the color red, specially when the ducky shine and the red LED bar in my 600T match to the shade xD, but my wife and i are goofy and enjoy lights.

back on topic my Ducky Shine II shipped today at 1pm CST, so im looking forward to joining the club in 2 days =D cannot wait!


----------



## mk16

Hello all, got a keyboard here by IBM a 1491401 and I would like to join your nice club because, mechanical keyboards are the only kind I can use with out badly hurting my hands.


----------



## ripster

Consider yourself a member but don't expect the OP to update anything.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Consider yourself a member but don't expect the OP to update anything.


why not? what happened to him?


----------



## Paradigm84

Aliens took him.


----------



## Hyp0xia

I've had my latest mechanical keyboard, the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9, for about a week now:



A slightly blurrier closeup:



Best keyboard ever.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> logitech G11 is not mechanical though. if you do have a keyboard that really is mechanical, i'm just way too lazy to scroll through pages and find where you posted a picture of a mechanical keyboard.


I know, I posted a picture of my QuickFire.

I just haven't updated my rig info.


----------



## boost

Kmac yo!!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Kmac yo!!


A wild boost has appeared!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> why not? what happened to him?


he raged and now only trolls on Geekhack.


----------



## Davayy

Isn't there a way for someone else to take over OP?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Isn't there a way for someone else to take over OP?


Yes, if a suitable volunteer puts in a request, they can become the new OP. If anyone is interesting in taking over, please contact the *Peripherals Editor*.


----------



## strych9

Yeah someone should take it over, a lot of new mech owners haven't been added to the list yet.


----------



## bjgrenke

Ducky Shine II came in today











Got the Blue LED/MX Brown version. Absolutely loving it so far. Ordered from Tigerimports and took about 2 weeks to ship to Canada. They throw in a nice keychain which is fantastic. My particular keychain came with a orange Ducky keycap which looks like a top row keycap, and a MX Black switch. Also included is a set of red WASD keys, a keycap puller, and a manual. The manual has English and is quite straight forward.

Coming from a Logitech G510 rubber dome, my typing experience on the Ducky is WAY more enjoyable. Just pressed a few keys on the Logitech, and it felt so gross







My only complaints are that the USB cord is a bit short, and there's no full keyboard marquee mode like there is on the YOTD. Only top row marquee mode is on the Shine II. Not so much of an issue though as I'm generally keeping on the reactive mode or the custom lit mode. I have custom 1 set to illuminate WASD, ESC, CTL, and Space, and custom 2 illuminates the entire number row as well as the edge keys around the main keygroup. Looks very nice


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes, if a suitable volunteer puts in a request, they can become the new OP. If anyone is interesting in taking over, please contact the *Peripherals Editor*.


how hard would it be because if its just adding names to a list and stopping fights and the sorts I'll do it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Ducky Shine II came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Blue LED/MX Brown version. Absolutely loving it so far. Ordered from Tigerimports and took about 2 weeks to ship to Canada. They throw in a nice keychain which is fantastic. My particular keychain came with a orange Ducky keycap which looks like a top row keycap, and a MX Black switch. Also included is a set of red WASD keys, a keycap puller, and a manual. The manual has English and is quite straight forward.
> Coming from a Logitech G510 rubber dome, my typing experience on the Ducky is WAY more enjoyable. Just pressed a few keys on the Logitech, and it felt so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaints are that the USB cord is a bit short, and there's no full keyboard marquee mode like there is on the YOTD. Only top row marquee mode is on the Shine II. Not so much of an issue though as I'm generally keeping on the reactive mode or the custom lit mode. I have custom 1 set to illuminate WASD, ESC, CTL, and Space, and custom 2 illuminates the entire number row as well as the edge keys around the main keygroup. Looks very nice


Nice board.









I'll be honest, the thing I'm most jealous of is the keychain, I want one so bad and I have no idea why.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> how hard would it be because if its just adding names to a list and stopping fights and the sorts I'll do it.


Fight you for it.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, the thing I'm most jealous of is the keychain, I want one so bad and I have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight you for it.


Thanks








It's pretty nice, I wish I could get one of all the switch types. The black switch feels pretty nice though


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> A wild boost has appeared!


orly? -_-

The cheat..65g clears will be on this

















MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.









KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.









Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens









MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, the thing I'm most jealous of is the keychain, I want one so bad and I have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight you for it.


well since your an older member go for it, I'm new and I'll stay out of your way just let me know what your going to do.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> orly? -_-
> The cheat..65g clears will be on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.
> *snip*
> KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.
> *snip*
> Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens
> *snip*
> MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears
> *snip*


A carrying case? That is awesome, I want one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well since your an older member go for it, I'm new and I'll stay out of your way just let me know what your going to do.


For all I know you know more about mechanical boards, I would only really be good for adding names.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A carrying case? That is awesome, I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all I know you know more about mechanical boards, I would only really be good for adding names.


I know very little, still learning the basics of... well... everything.


----------



## axipher

Well I can finally join









MX Reds.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I can finally join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Reds.


Nice. how do you like your reds so far?

I know going from a dome to blacks(i hear they are the closest to dome possible) has been tough when typing.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I can finally join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. how do you like your reds so far?
> I know going from a dome to blacks(i hear they are the closest to dome possible) has been tough when typing.
Click to expand...

Oh it's absolutely amazing. Loving the reds and how sensitive they are. I barely have to touch the keys compared to my old G110. I had a quick TF2 session to try them out, then I've been coding since then and super comfortable.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I can finally join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Reds.


There isn't currently anyone maintaining the thread so you can't be added.


----------



## Arizonian

Hello Everyone, I've been reading this thread and decided to look into what's going on with the current OP as well. Life happens.

In the meantime we will need to find a replacement IF one should be needed. Something you guys might want to think about if you're an avid keyboard lover this would be a good opportunity to get more involved in the OCN community.

Thank you for your patience I'll post back when we find out anything further.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hello Everyone, I've been reading this thread and decided to look into what's going on with the current OP as well. Life happens.
> In the meantime we will need to find a replacement IF one should be needed. Something you guys might want to think about if you're an avid keyboard lover this would be a good opportunity to get more involved in the OCN community.
> Thank you for your patience I'll post back when we find out anything further.


Surely for this thread we don't need an avid lover, just someone to keep maintaining the thread?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Surely for this thread we don't need an avid lover, just someone to keep maintaining the thread?


Well, it would take a fairly large commitment to manage this thread .

Maintaining large threads are a lot of work.


----------



## Narokuu

I would love to step up and take that opportunity, im always on and love helping OCN out as much as i can. Just throwing myself out there if possible =)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Well, it would take a fairly large commitment to manage this thread .
> Maintaining large threads are a lot of work.


But there's not too much that needs doing on here apart from adding names is there? All the information and everything is on the Mechanical keyboard Guide thread.


----------



## dynn

Hi there guys!

Im about to order a new keyboard

i will pick one of them but i havent decided wichone

i want one of those

RAZER Black USB Wired BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (old version)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114012
$110.99

Or

RAZER Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 RZ03-00381900-R3U1 Black USB Wired Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114026
$138.99

its really a real diference with the new one?
i really like the blue color led with the old version, but the new version only have a green color led.

need suggestion from someone who owned both and really feel the diference.

and what do you think about them who used them both versions


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *But there's not too much that needs doing on here apart from adding names is there*? All the information and everything is on the Mechanical keyboard Guide thread.


Not really, but that in its self is a lot of work.

IMO, anyone with the time should be able to take over.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> Hi there guys!
> Im about to order a new keyboard
> i will pick one of them but i havent decided wichone
> i want one of those
> RAZER Black USB Wired BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (old version)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114012
> $110.99
> Or
> RAZER Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 RZ03-00381900-R3U1 Black USB Wired Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114026
> $138.99
> its really a real diference with the new one?
> i really like the blue color led with the old version, but the new version only have a green color led.
> need suggestion from someone who owned both and really feel the diference.
> and what do you think about them who used them both versions


Not many people will go from owning one fairly new mechanical keyboard to the immediate successor...

Also if you look around the site, many users have reported backlighting issues, might have been sorted on the 2013 version, but personally I'd go for one of Cooler masters offerings, or if you can stretch the budget, a Ducky Shine 2.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> Hi there guys!
> Im about to order a new keyboard
> i will pick one of them but i havent decided wichone
> i want one of those
> RAZER Black USB Wired BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (old version)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114012
> $110.99
> Or
> RAZER Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 RZ03-00381900-R3U1 Black USB Wired Elite Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114026
> $138.99
> its really a real diference with the new one?
> i really like the blue color led with the old version, but the new version only have a green color led.
> need suggestion from someone who owned both and really feel the difference.
> and what do you think about them who used them both versions


the new one (i believe) you cannot adjust the brightness level, and i know the newer one has an actual gaming mode option, disabling Alt-Tab and the windows key.

other than that, i don't believe there is a ton of difference, i know that they use the same switches, as far as i know.

and as post stated above me, the Ducky Shine II is amazing, and more customization, with brightness levels that you can adjust to your personal liking.


----------



## Disturbed117

I do have a suggestion for whomever becomes the new OP.

Add a Submission form using Gdocs. It will be easier to add people Since you wont have to sort through the thread.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Do you BlackWidow owners clean your keyboard everyday to keep it so shiny ?


I try to. But your answer is no lol


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> the new one (i believe) you cannot adjust the brightness level, and i know the newer one has an actual gaming mode option, disabling Alt-Tab and the windows key.
> other than that, i don't believe there is a ton of difference, i know that they use the same switches, as far as i know.
> and as post stated above me, the Ducky Shine II is amazing, and more customization, with brightness levels that you can adjust to your personal liking.


do you have a link from newegg or amazon to buy it and a comparision?
thanks a lot for advice


----------



## Narokuu

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=117

that is the link to the Ducky Shine II page that i purchased, you can buy from amazon, but they ship directly from this site anyways. i ordered the cherry MX blue red LED ducky shine II. it arrives tomorrow, i will post picks the second i have it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> orly? -_-
> The cheat..65g clears will be on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears


----------



## TheNephilim

Damn, I wanna join too!







But I'm still waiting for a new shipment of the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8. And... when I order it, shipping to the Netherlands will probably take a few weeks


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> orly? -_-
> The cheat..65g clears will be on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears


Whoa. Hadn't seen a full set of pics til now. So many so fast! I guess that is how it goes when you have moar bars.

(Go G-MEN!)


----------



## Narokuu

"FedEx delivery truck en route" im pacing my house right now T.T i want my Ducky! hahaha (pics to come very soon)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> "FedEx delivery truck en route" im pacing my house right now T.T i want my Ducky! hahaha (pics to come very soon)


Nice, looking forward to them.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Whoa. Hadn't seen a full set of pics til now. So many so fast! I guess that is how it goes when you have moar bars.
> (Go G-MEN!)


MOAR BARS empty pockets -_-


----------



## Paradigm84

We definitely need someone to sort this thread out, I've volunteered by PM-ing the relevant section mod, but no response so far.


----------



## Crunkles

Like others, I'm willing to take over the thread. Check in every morning at work to see what new stuff people have gotten









Quick question while I'm here: switch on my Noppoo mini is stiff and sticking. Best method to clean it to stop it? Think I got some drink it it


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> We definitely need someone to sort this thread out, I've volunteered by PM-ing the relevant section mod, but no response so far.


Well I also sent a message in so lets see who gets it first.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Well I also sent a message in so lets see who gets it first.


Can we joust for it?


----------



## KipH

Guys, I appreciate the sentiment, but that is way off topic here. Keep it to keyboard related posts and don't worry, we are on top of the waar is waar issue.

PS. Bets its me


----------



## Paradigm84

On topic: I need to get new keycaps soon, my standard Filco ones are going slightly shiny. :O


----------



## Hyp0xia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Damn, I wanna join too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still waiting for a new shipment of the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8. And... when I order it, shipping to the Netherlands will probably take a few weeks


It'll be well worth the wait. I just got an X9 and it's a beast.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> On topic: I need to get new keycaps soon, my standard Filco ones are going slightly shiny. :O


All in good time my friend, just PM when you want to order from WASD and i'll be up for it.


----------



## Narokuu

Well, at last, here she is, fresh out of the box with that new keyboard smell.
What i orderd was the Ducky Shine I Red LED with the wrist wrest they sell as well, and i am very happy that i got it... its phenomenal, now i admit it "feels" smaller than a rubber done "gaming" keyboard but it wont take long for me to get used to this =D
LEDs ON

LEDS OFF


i am actually streaming right now for those that are interested in seeing this keyboard live in action im PvPing WoW for the next few hours, just a thought for those that want to see it in action


----------



## draterrojam

only thing i hate about the ducky shines is how the pictures of them look. The light in pictures seem to bleed through and makes it look a little obnoxious when in person it quite awesome looking.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> only thing i hate about the ducky shines is how the pictures of them look. The light in pictures seem to bleed through and makes it look a little obnoxious when in person it quite awesome looking.


i agree 100% my pics look terrible because its a crappy phone, but the light doesn't bleed through at all its quite nice


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Well, at last, here she is, fresh out of the box with that new keyboard smell.
> What i orderd was the Ducky Shine I Red LED with the wrist wrest they sell as well, and i am very happy that i got it... its phenomenal, now i admit it "feels" smaller than a rubber done "gaming" keyboard but it wont take long for me to get used to this =D
> LEDs ON
> 
> LEDS OFF
> 
> i am actually streaming right now for those that are interested in seeing this keyboard live in action im PvPing WoW for the next few hours, just a thought for those that want to see it in action





Nice looking board. Where did you get your wrist rest?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice looking board. Where did you get your wrist rest?


same site that sold the board to me, its a ducky wrist rest, Tiger Imports, i was nervous about ordering but they had the one i wanted in stock, if you buy a ducky shine from amazon its the same company they ship from. it was expensive but worth every penny imho.


----------



## piskooooo

Anyone have one of these?

http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Got this Quickfire Rapid in Cherry MX Reds last week, I absolutely love it. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I can say for certain I'm never going back to my old one.

Pictures arn't the best as I'm getting used the my camera still.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/


I have one and I love it. Will never go back to another cheap one


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/


That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Got this Quickfire Rapid in Cherry MX Reds last week, I absolutely love it. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I can say for certain I'm never going back to my old one.
> Pictures arn't the best as I'm getting used the my camera still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love mine too.







What kind of cam are you using?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I love mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cam are you using?


It's a Canon T3, I kinda hate it because the pictures show all the dust that I have on my desk (I hate dust) but the pictures came out all right (I took over 100 of them just to make sure) I need to learn what all the settings mean.


----------



## KipH

One trick I hear but forget to do is: Set a 30 photo limit per shot. Pretend its film like. Set up each shot and take the time to get light and background right. It makes a difference. And I leave mine on auto







I just rent a great lens if I have real work to do, like at Computex.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Got this Quickfire Rapid in Cherry MX Reds last week, I absolutely love it. This is my first mechanical keyboard and I can say for certain I'm never going back to my old one.
> Pictures arn't the best as I'm getting used the my camera still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cam are you using?
Click to expand...

Love my filco wrist wrest as well!


----------



## godofdeath

wow i didn't know EK finally got the 104u

sadly its the variable weights


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> MOAR BARS empty pockets -_-


What made you decide on greens for the KMAC mini and clears for the MX Mini? Feeling manly lately?








demik must be proud of you.

And please share MOAR pics when you get those things built and decide on caps. I especially want to see how the KMAC mini looks with a CCnG set or something and if the F keys on the left look okay.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> orly? -_-
> The cheat..65g clears will be on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears


That's a lot of gorgeous, expensive keyboards.









What's the purpose of stickers?


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> That's a lot of gorgeous, expensive keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of stickers?


I've heard stickers are used to prevent a bit of wobble between the bottom and top housing of the switches. Also seen comments about them dampening the sound and feel of keypresses a bit as well.

EDIT: I've never actually used them, so I'm sure boost can clarify.


----------



## ripster

What wobble?

My MX switch halves don't wobble.

The STEM wobbles.

This smells like McRip effect, a tiny thing blown out of proportion by Geekhackers.

Nice keyboards Boost but I keep mine in cardboard boxes.



http://imgur.com/a











Where did the OP go and why am I not on the list!


----------



## mironccr345

That is awesome. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## xredman

I want to join!


----------



## HPE1000

I just ordered a razer blackwidow. It was 79$, on sale for 69$ then I threw my 15$ newegg giftcard from my 3570k on it and got it down to 55$. I could not resist dipping my feet into mechanical keyboard for only 55 bucks! I will post pics when it get here


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xredman*
> 
> I want to join!


Oh man, that purple looks sweet! Where did you get them?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> got my zerg keypad
> looks pretty sharp imo


That num pad is awesome







! im zerg as well thought about equiping my new filco majestouch 2 ninja with a zerg key haha









this is my new baby as of about a week ago!

pretty bad pic but it should do for now







think im gettin some white caps to replace the rest of the black ones


----------



## xredman

I got them from elitekeyboards. http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys&pid=hh_wasd


----------



## JFuss

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














My Ducky with Browns ^_^
First Mechanical Keyboard I've had and I love it, I don't think I can go back to rubber dome now


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boost
> 
> 
> 
> The cheat..65g clears will be on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini..MX Black stems,50g springs lubed and stickered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMAC..MX red stems, 65g springs stickered and lubed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac mini, soon to have MX Greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-Mini soon to have MX Clears


Where can I get one of these? This board is so nice and it's basically like making your own board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> What wobble?
> My MX switch halves don't wobble.
> The STEM wobbles.
> This smells like McRip effect, a tiny thing blown out of proportion by Geekhackers.
> Nice keyboards Boost but I keep mine in cardboard boxes.
> *snip*
> Where did the OP go and why am I not on the list!


Contacted the relevant section mod about someone taking over the managing role of this thread, but so far no response.


----------



## TheNephilim

What about the Ducky's with Browns and a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with Browns? I see a lot of Ducky's around here, any particular reason apart from the price?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> What about the Ducky's with Browns and a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with Browns? I see a lot of Ducky's around here, any particular reason apart from the price?


They are amazing keyboards, (personal choice) smooth and a great warranty, even though i doubt you will need it, they are built well, ncie and strong, i have the Shine II with Blue Cherry MX switches, and could not be happier, i used the razer black widow and it felt really wierd while gaming and typing, and its meant for gaming, i do more gaming than typing. so this is my choice. the LEDs are nice and bright, and it fits my budget.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Contacted the relevant section mod about someone taking over the managing role of this thread, but so far no response.


same here.


----------



## TFL Replica

If you still don't hear back within a few days, forward that request to me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## protzman

i know i only posted last night but i had free time today to take a better pic of my filco:

count me in the cub plz


----------



## BBLENDER

RAZER BlackWidow Ultimate. Sorry, can't post the pic from this browser... Got it on my default album tho...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you still don't hear back within a few days, forward that request to me and I'll see what I can do.


^ nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i know i only posted last night but i had free time today to take a better pic of my filco:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> count me in the cub plz


Those green keys, let me sample them?









Also, where can I get a briefcase for a keyboard like @boost has? I know, weird that I want one. lol


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those green keys, let me sample them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, where can I get a briefcase for a keyboard like @boost has? I know, weird that I want one. lol


haha i was thinking the same thing last night honestly


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> What wobble?
> My MX switch halves don't wobble.
> The STEM wobbles.
> This smells like McRip effect, a tiny thing blown out of proportion by Geekhackers.


It is the Korean custom board makers that have been producing and including the stickers should you want the kb preassembled. Recently there was a group buy for them on GH, though.

Like I said, I don't have personal experience with them.

And, yes, your rotten, moldy boxes are pretty.


----------



## boredgunner

Looking to join. Currently I only have a QuickFire Rapid and an Adesso 22-key pad.


----------



## mironccr345

I don't think I posted a pic of my Dell AT101W.

I bought it just over two weeks ago for 15 on ebay. I haven't had time to clean it until today.



I'm cleaning the keys and I'm wraping the board in Black Di Noc. I hope is looks good?


----------



## protzman

go on...


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looking to join. Currently I only have a QuickFire Rapid and an Adesso 22-key pad.
> ]


Tell Demik to update the OP then!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Tell Demik to update the OP then!


Gotcha!








YO DEMIK UPDATE THE OP PLEASE THANKS!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Tell Demik to update the OP then!


We actually have someone sorting out the thread finally? :O


----------



## wompwomp

Random question: what do you call those people that work in retail stores and just walk around and assist people? haha


----------



## 161029

Tempted to order a Realforce 87U All-45g "EK Edition" (Black/Dark Gray) but it's very expensive. Also tempted to get a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (blues or browns) even though I already have a Filco (though it uses the JIS layout because I bought it in Japan). So tempting...


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Random question: what do you call those people that work in retail stores and just walk around and assist people? haha


Sales assistant?


----------



## wheelspk

can i join??

yes i love my black widow more :O



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi all! Please add me! Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth
> 
> Keyboard Not So Close-Up by rexbinary, on Flickr


Silly me, seems I had already posted. I have just not been added. Could someone add me please? Thanks!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi all! Please add me! Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth
> 
> Keyboard Not So Close-Up by rexbinary, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me, seems I had already posted. I have just not been added. Could someone add me please? Thanks!
Click to expand...

The OP Waar has gone over to Geekhack.org as their resident troll.

Consider yourself "Virtually Added".

I must have 20 pics in this thread but he always did hate me.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> The OP Waar has gone over to Geekhack.org as their resident troll.
> Consider yourself "Virtually Added".


Alright then, Thank You!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheelspk*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Are those blank keycaps from WASD by any chance?
Love the board BTW.


----------



## Nitrogannex

OCN Ducky with MX Blacks (although i didn't get a flame keycap for some reason)


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> The OP Waar has gone over to Geekhack.org as their resident troll.
> Consider yourself "Virtually Added".
> I must have 20 pics in this thread but he always did hate me.


He has auctioned off a mess of his stuff in "leaving GH for another hobby" threads. This also means there is even less of a chance of him ever updating/maintaining this thread on OCN.

He still does post once in a while at GH, but about 99% less than he was.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> He has auctioned off a mess of his stuff in "leaving GH for another hobby" threads. This also means there is even less of a chance of him ever updating/maintaining this thread on OCN.
> He still does post once in a while at GH, but about 99% less than he was.


Could start a new thread linking to this one, copy/paste the members and move on.....

I'll post a pic of my datadesk trackboard keyboard as soon as my desk is...not horrendous.







It's rather unique.


----------



## TFL Replica

Expect results very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Could start a new thread linking to this one, copy/paste the members and move on.....
> I'll post a pic of my datadesk trackboard keyboard as soon as my desk is...not horrendous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather unique.


That won't be necessary. As of today, this issue has been forwarded to me. It will be sorted out.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Expect results very soon.
> 
> That won't be necessary. As of today, this issue has been forwarded to me. It will be sorted out.


coolbeans, sounds good. I'm rather new here so I wasn't really aware of how things go as far as moderators changing things and such. Thanks, TFL!


----------



## TFL Replica

Good news, the process of setting up the new OP (Including Google spreadsheet access) is now well underway.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Good news, the process of setting up the new OP (Including Google spreadsheet access) is now well underway.


Nice, Who's taking over?

Also, can anyone help me find key caps for a Dell AT101W. The board has Black Alps Switches. Thanks! Hope one of you guys can help me out?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Good news, the process of setting up the new OP (Including Google spreadsheet access) is now well underway.


YAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

who is it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, Who's taking over?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> who is it?


An announcement will be made at the appropriate time. The main holdup is giving access to the spreadsheets. This will probably take another extra day because of differing timezones. For now, content yourselves with the fact that you won't have to wait much longer.


----------



## protzman

I know there was some chatter a while back about a keyboard carrying bag and was wondering if anyone knows of some cool looking one or an exclusive one








That one from elite keyboards is fugly as anything and me and the rest of the computer science kids at school have lan parties every week or so and now that i have this bad boy i couldn't bare to throw it in my backpack and call it a day!


----------



## TFL Replica

Join me in congratulating the Mechanical Keyboard Club's new owner, Paradigm84!


----------



## Paradigm84

I've decided to try and make the thread more streamlined, I've embedded a form in the OP which will allow you to submit your entry much more easily and make it even less likely to be missed.

If you've already posted in this thread asking for entry, could you please follow the directions on the form and provide a link to the relevant post? I'm not sure how long it has been since the last update and this will ensure I can add you to the membership list as soon as possible.

Cheers guys.

NB: I will endeavour to update the membership list at least daily, if not more than once a day, if there are any problems with not being added to the list, then feel free to PM me the relevant info instead of sending multiple requests through.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> He has auctioned off a mess of his stuff in "leaving GH for another hobby" threads. This also means there is even less of a chance of him ever updating/maintaining this thread on OCN.
> He still does post once in a while at GH, but about 99% less than he was.


this.

sorry all for not updating. i've just lost interest in keyboards or getting online period.

found a new healthier hobby than sitting in front of a PC all day.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to try and make the thread more streamlined, I've embedded a form in the OP which will allow you to submit your entry much more easily and make it even less likely to be missed.
> if you've already posted in this thread asking for entry, could you please follow the directions on the form and provide a link to the relevant post? I'm not sure how long it has been since the last update and this will ensure I can add you to the membership list as soon as possible.
> Cheers guys.
> NB: I will endeavour to update the membership list at least daily, if not more than once a day, if there are any problems with not being added to the list, then feel free to PM me the relevant info instead of sending multiple requests through.


Congrats Paradigm84......







Thanks for assuming the OP role and revitalize this club.









Also wanted to thank Waar for his efforts in getting this club rolling. It's become a great source of info for new and veteran mechanical keyboard owners.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> this.
> sorry all for not updating. i've just lost interest in keyboards or getting online period.
> found a new healthier hobby than sitting in front of a PC all day.


That's fair enough, I hope to keep your club going!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats Paradigm84......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for assuming the OP role and revitalize this club.


Cheers.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> found a new healthier hobby than sitting in front of a PC all day.












You must share with us less fortunate ones!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> I know there was some chatter a while back about a keyboard carrying bag and was wondering if anyone knows of some cool looking one or an exclusive one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one from elite keyboards is fugly as anything and me and the rest of the computer science kids at school have lan parties every week or so and now that i have this bad boy i couldn't bare to throw it in my backpack and call it a day!


I know right! I haven't been to a LAN party before, but I take my personal Dell AT101W to work. I'm still searching for one like @boost has.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Join me in congratulating the Mechanical Keyboard Club's new owner, Paradigm84!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to try and make the thread more streamlined, I've embedded a form in the OP which will allow you to submit your entry much more easily and make it even less likely to be missed.
> If you've already posted in this thread asking for entry, could you please follow the directions on the form and provide a link to the relevant post? I'm not sure how long it has been since the last update and this will ensure I can add you to the membership list as soon as possible.
> Cheers guys.
> NB: I will endeavour to update the membership list at least daily, if not more than once a day, if there are any problems with not being added to the list, then feel free to PM me the relevant info instead of sending multiple requests through.


Congratz! I had a feeling you were going to take over this thread.









Can anyone help out with the Black Alps Question I had? I need to find key-caps, any help would be appreciated.
Also, here's a teaser pic of the my AT101W wrapped in DiNoc.I'll upload better pics later today.


----------



## protzman

That just looks like it should be that way, awesome








also +1 for telling me about cm rapid fire. ever since i got my filco like a week and a half ago my gf has been non stop ohhhhh i want one








plus wasd just recently stocked pink keys.. well you get where im going!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to try and make the thread more streamlined, I've embedded a form in the OP which will allow you to submit your entry much more easily and make it even less likely to be missed.
> If you've already posted in this thread asking for entry, could you please follow the directions on the form and provide a link to the relevant post? I'm not sure how long it has been since the last update and this will ensure I can add you to the membership list as soon as possible.
> Cheers guys.
> NB: I will endeavour to update the membership list at least daily, if not more than once a day, if there are any problems with not being added to the list, then feel free to PM me the relevant info instead of sending multiple requests through.


so if we're updating our different keyboards, do we fill this form out again?
Just wondering as my new keyboard's currently enroute to JFK, i'll be picking it (and my parents) up within 2 hours.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so if we're updating our different keyboards, do we fill this form out again?
> Just wondering as my new keyboard's currently enroute to JFK, i'll be picking it (and my parents) up within 2 hours.


If you're adding a new keyboard then yes, the form will be the first and easiest way of getting the membership or updating which boards you have.

Also Google Spreadsheets, why you no update randomly?

Fixed.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you're adding a new keyboard then yes, the form will be the first and easiest way of getting the membership or updating which boards you have.
> Also Google Spreadsheets, why you no update randomly?
> Fixed.


k sounds good
will post pics and do that as soon as it comes in, can't wait!


----------



## penguinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know right! I haven't been to a LAN party before, but I take my personal Dell AT101W to work. I'm still searching for one like @boost has.
> Congratz! I had a feeling you were going to take over this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help out with the Black Alps Question I had? I need to find key-caps, any help would be appreciated.
> Also, here's a teaser pic of the my AT101W wrapped in DiNoc.I'll upload better pics later today.


Wow, that looks amazing. Do you think it can be done with the cm quick fire rapid? Would make that keyboard way more appealing, especially with a regular spacebar and windows keys.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Wow, that looks amazing. Do you think it can be done with the cm quick fire rapid? Would make that keyboard way more appealing, especially with a regular spacebar and windows keys.


yeah i believe Waar/Demik did it with his QF
if you go back a few hundred pages you can see it


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to try and make the thread more streamlined, I've embedded a form in the OP which will allow you to submit your entry much more easily and make it even less likely to be missed.
> If you've already posted in this thread asking for entry, could you please follow the directions on the form and provide a link to the relevant post? I'm not sure how long it has been since the last update and this will ensure I can add you to the membership list as soon as possible.
> Cheers guys.


Congrats bro! Will hopefully be getting my mech soon enough, fair play to the mods aswell for organizing this switchover.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Congrats bro! Will hopefully be getting my mech soon enough, fair play to the mods aswell for organizing this switchover.


Nice, which board are you planning on getting again?

Also any more thoughts on getting the keys?


----------



## Davayy

I've decided on majestouch 2 tkl - i kept looking at the tkl and non-tkl and just thought i was getting nowhere so made a decision and gonna stick to it haha. In terms of the keysets - whenever you want, you can just PM me and we can sort out the details etc.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I've decided on majestouch 2 tkl - i kept looking at the tkl and non-tkl and just thought i was getting nowhere so made a decision and gonna stick to it haha. In terms of the keysets - whenever you want, you can just PM me and we can sort out the details etc.


Nice choice, I have the Ninja version of the same board.









I may buy them around the 25th October depending on whether I decide to get a new mouse or not, when would you ideally want to get them?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice choice, I have the Ninja version of the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may buy them around the 25th October depending on whether I decide to get a new mouse or not, when would you ideally want to get them?


I was thinking the ninja, but i realised if i am just going to swap the keys then i may aswell save my £10 and go for the standard.
25th is fine for me. In fact, whenever is fine for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I was thinking the ninja, but i realised if i am just going to swap the keys then i may aswell save my £10 and go for the standard.
> 25th is fine for me. In fact, whenever is fine for me.


Ok, I will hopefully be sending you a PM on the 25th.


----------



## Davayy

Alright, nice one, in the meantime we can work out prices, logistics etc and then just order it on 25th.


----------



## penguinz

Are there any guides showing how to wrap a keyboard in carbon fiber? I'd love to try it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Are there any guides showing how to wrap a keyboard in carbon fiber? I'd love to try it.


There was one a long time ago showing how to wrap mice and stuff in it... any general wrapping items in carbon fiber guide should be able to be applied to a keyboard.


----------



## tryagainplss

Hi guys. I'd just like to ask about the CM Quickfire Pro and what you all think of it.

How does it compare to the Ducky 1008? I've pretty much narrowed down my keyboard choices to these 2.

The Quickfire Pro is about $10 more expensive here than the Ducky. Is the $10 really worth it? Keep in mind that I don't really care much for aesthetics, I just want something with excellent build quality that will last me a long time.

~Thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Hi guys. I'd just like to ask about the CM Quickfire Pro and what you all think of it.
> How does it compare to the Ducky 1008? I've pretty much narrowed down my keyboard choices to these 2.
> The Quickfire Pro is about $10 more expensive here than the Ducky. Is the $10 really worth it? Keep in mind that I don't really care much for aesthetics, I just want something with excellent build quality that will last me a long time.
> ~Thanks


Ducky 1000 series is supposed to be low quality, so avoid it at all costs. The QuickFire Pro is a hit or miss since it's iOne. The one I had was a review sample, the board was solid with no flex and overall construction was great, and I like the textured keycaps. However plenty of people have gotten less than stellar ones, so it's another keyboard you might want to avoid especially since you want excellent build quality.

You might want to look at getting an Unicomp. There's also Leopold, and their newest models have PBT keycaps but they're hard to get if you're in North America. Das is another possible option, or perhaps even the CM Storm Trigger, Ducky's higher end models, or WASD.


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky 1000 series is supposed to be low quality, so avoid it at all costs.


I see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The QuickFire Pro is a hit or miss since it's iOne. The one I had was a review sample, the board was solid with no flex and overall construction was great, and I like the textured keycaps. However plenty of people have gotten less than stellar ones, so it's another keyboard you might want to avoid especially since you want excellent build quality.


Damn... Alright
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You might want to look at getting an Unicomp. There's also Leopold, and their newest models have PBT keycaps but they're hard to get if you're in North America. Das is another possible option.


I'm in the *Philippines* and there's not a lot of options for mechanical keyboards here. Das ones can cost me up to $220. Leopold is just nowhere in sight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> or perhaps even the CM Storm Trigger, Ducky's higher end models, or WASD.


I see.. But what do you mean by Ducky's higher end models? Are you talking about the Shine and the 9008g2 Pro? I thought the DK1008 and 9008g2 pro were basically the same except for the latter having media keys and LEDs?
And is the storm trigger really that much better than the Quickfire Pro? They have a difference of almost $40 in price. Plus I might have trouble looking for a Trigger with brown switches here.

Also:
The 9008g2 pro is about $110 while the Trigger costs $130 and the Shine at $136.

Also, is the Trigger USB only? And Correct me if I'm wrong but, it doesn't really have full-key rollover (which is kind of important for me since I play games that require me to pass A LOT of keys simultaneously).


----------



## boredgunner

I would expect the Trigger to be USB only. I think your best luck would be with the Ducky 9008G2 Pro, unless someone chimes in with better advice.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must share with us less fortunate ones!


that actually sounds kinda douchy now that i re-read it.

i meant it as, I started to be concerned with my health and weight gain from sitting in front of my pc all day. so, i picked up cycling as my new hobby.

lost 11 lbs in a month already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> yeah i believe Waar/Demik did it with his QF
> if you go back a few hundred pages you can see it


that was another guy. i painted mine red. wrapping a board seems too tedious for me


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Good news, the process of setting up the new OP (Including Google spreadsheet access) is now well underway.


Woohoo!

About time!

I have almost 30 keyboards to get entered!

http://ripster.imgur.com/


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think your best luck would be with the Ducky 9008G2 Pro, unless someone chimes in with better advice.


I see, thank you very much.

But is there really a difference between the 9008g2 Pro and the DK1008 in terms of build quality? I've read somewhere that the media keys and LEDs are the only differences between the two.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> That just looks like it should be that way, awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also +1 for telling me about cm rapid fire. ever since i got my filco like a week and a half ago my gf has been non stop ohhhhh i want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus wasd just recently stocked pink keys.. well you get where im going!


I know, it actually looks a lot better than I expected. A bit of pain when I started doing the corners, but using a hair dryer help me manipulate the DiNoc. Not as easy as I thought it would be, but the time invested made the outcome better worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Wow, that looks amazing. Do you think it can be done with the cm quick fire rapid? Would make that keyboard way more appealing, especially with a regular spacebar and windows keys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Are there any guides showing how to wrap a keyboard in carbon fiber? I'd love to try it.


Thanks! I'm sure it can. You can wrap anything In Di-noc if you have the time and patience. I don't know of any guides. But if you need any help, send me a PM and I'll try to help you out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Woohoo!
> About time!
> I have almost 30 keyboards to get entered!
> http://ripster.imgur.com/


Thanks for the info. Would you know where to get key-caps for Alps?

Here's more shots of the Dell AT101W. The lighting in my house sucks. So better pics will be taken after work tomorrow.

I soaked keys in peroxide, with some laundry detergent over UV lights for about 12 hours.


Put the keys back on, that's when I noticed something.

Missing the F key!









Used the PageDown Key as a replacement.



Here's a pic with the flash just to get an idea of how the key's look in better lighting.


Still looking for a replacement key. =(


----------



## superericla

I should have an OCN ducky keyboard any day now. I won it in the recent foldathon.


----------



## azianai

Got my Ducky Year of the Dragon from my parent's suitcase!
1st time using MX Browns, taking a little time to get used to lol.
Anyway, its useless without pics!





Also got these too, but its not keyboard:


----------



## boredgunner

^ I'm jelly (of the keyboard)


----------



## eXXon

Count me in









Razer BW Ultimate DA II Edition


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Woohoo!
> About time!
> I have almost 30 keyboards to get entered!
> http://ripster.imgur.com/


I'm not even sure I can make them all fit in the spreadsheet.


----------



## KipH

Just put in "All of them, and a few extras"

Thats close enough for him.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know, it actually looks a lot better than I expected. A bit of pain when I started doing the corners, but using a hair dryer help me manipulate the DiNoc. Not as easy as I thought it would be, but the time invested made the outcome better worth it.
> Thanks! I'm sure it can. You can wrap anything In Di-noc if you have the time and patience. I don't know of any guides. But if you need any help, send me a PM and I'll try to help you out.
> Thanks for the info. Would you know where to get key-caps for Alps?
> Here's more shots of the Dell AT101W. The lighting in my house sucks. So better pics will be taken after work tomorrow.
> I soaked keys in peroxide, with some laundry detergent over UV lights for about 12 hours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the keys back on, that's when I noticed something.
> 
> Missing the F key!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the PageDown Key as a replacement.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic with the flash just to get an idea of how the key's look in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a replacement key. =(


That looks good man. Cleaned up real nice. Sucks about missing the F key all of the sudden. Wish I had a spare laying around, I would send ya one. I'm sure someone around here in this great community would have something to help you out?


----------



## Paradigm84

Do you reckon I should include a "coolest keyboard of the month" poll? The winner could have theirs posted in the OP.


----------



## phinix-mike

Logitech finally released mechanical keyboard

http://www.techpowerup.com/173394/Logitech-Delivers-Mechanical-Keyboard-Gamers-Deserve.html


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you reckon I should include a "coolest keyboard of the month" poll? The winner could have theirs posted in the OP.


That's seems like a good idea to me, I'm for it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's seems like a good idea to me, I'm for it.


I was thinking of yours when I thought of it.









What I could do is edit the form so people can send in submissions, then take my favourite 3, put it into a poll, and whoever wins gets their keyboard featured in the OP along with their name.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was thinking of yours when I thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I could do is edit the form so people can send in submissions, then take my favourite 3, put it into a poll, and whoever wins gets their keyboard featured in the OP along with their name.


Thanks man! That is a good idea. I've seen some really nice mech. boards in older posts. You should definitely do it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you reckon I should include a "coolest keyboard of the month" poll? The winner could have theirs posted in the OP.


Good job on taking over the thread. And yes, that poll is an awesome idea!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Good job on taking over the thread. And yes, that poll is an awesome idea!


Cheers.

Also I've sorted out the Keyboard of the Month, you can now vote in the OP and read the outline of the competition.

It takes me a while to edit the OP with forms as it's a wall of code.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers.
> Also I've sorted out the Keyboard of the Month, you can now vote in the OP and read the outline of the competition.
> It takes me a while to edit the OP with forms as it's a wall of code.


Congrats on Getting Thread.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers.
> Also I've sorted out the Keyboard of the Month, you can now vote in the OP and read the outline of the competition.
> It takes me a while to edit the OP with forms as it's a wall of code.


Could try puttin some big spaces in and label sections to make it easier.

Edit: Looks like you already got some labels. Just put more space in between text


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> I see, thank you very much.
> But is there really a difference between the 9008g2 Pro and the DK1008 in terms of build quality? I've read somewhere that the media keys and LEDs are the only differences between the two.


Both boards are built on the same production lines.

The difference between them is the Microcontroller, Features (like you mentioned) and PCB layout.

The Microcontroller on the DK1008 is just a basic one which features 6KRO on USB & NKRO on PS/2 ports.

Build quality wise, they're going to be equal unless you get a DK1008 with the Green Alps switches. As those are not as good as the Cherry MX switches in terms of reliability (at least according to Ducky themselves) but they are also less expensive (for a reason.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not even sure I can make them all fit in the spreadsheet.


Just link to his post.

We did that in the past with myself and a few other users since our collections just keep growing.

Ripster is just greedy and hogs all of the boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinix-mike*
> 
> Logitech finally released mechanical keyboard
> http://www.techpowerup.com/173394/Logitech-Delivers-Mechanical-Keyboard-Gamers-Deserve.html


Media keys on it are not MX-Browns, but the OEM work should be really good (as the OEM has worked on other mechanical gaming keyboards that were well receieved.)

Macro Keys are MX-Brown though, at least on the last sample I got to use. So they're not doing what Corsair did with the "75% Mechanical" thing.


----------



## Paradigm84

I guess you're right, linking might be easier.

Also Ripster, would you like me to put your imgur album in the spreadsheet as a reference point to which boards you have or would you like to submit a list and then I link to the post?

Also I think I might go through and tidy the spreadsheet by capitalising the brand names and such so it looks a bit neater.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Ripster is just greedy and hogs all of the boards.


You forgot to mention my ClickClack collection.


----------



## Tator Tot

Ripster - Hogging all the things.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> My System
> (13 items)




  

KeyboardLots of them


----------



## Paradigm84

- Me when I'm trying to sort out the spreadsheet and I see that some entries are just 'Filco' or 'Razer'.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Me when I'm trying to sort out the spreadsheet and I see that some entries are just 'Filco' or 'Razer'.


Kind of like when people put in "Gigabyte" as their motherboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Tell me about it, at least nobody has just put 'mechanical' down.


----------



## dynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> OCN Ducky with MX Blacks (although i didn't get a flame keycap for some reason)


sorri for asking, i just ordered the same keyboard, but whats the purpose to change to red w - a - s - d


----------



## Davayy

wasd - symbolic of gaming, therefore just highlights the importance of the keys...i think? There may be an actual reason like better coating for lasting longer as they get used much more. Helps to show where WASD is aswell.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynn*
> 
> sorri for asking, i just ordered the same keyboard, but whats the purpose to change to red w - a - s - d


Looks cooler. Also if you forget where WASD are and never want to miss them by mistake









@Para- I guess I'll just submit my update when I get home, but if you're feelin frisky you could always just look at my sig









Need to order new caps from Unicomp ASAP, want to make my Model M look awesome!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Looks cooler. Also if you forget where WASD are and never want to miss them by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Para- I guess I'll just submit my update when I get home, but if you're feelin frisky you could always just look at my sig


If it's ok with you I'd rather have the submission so I have a backup of all the edits I've made and who I've added.

Nice board though. :O


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If it's ok with you I'd rather have the submission so I have a backup of all the edits I've made and who I've added.
> Nice board though. :O


Thanks. Gonna put links to pics of them in the sig eventually, just haven't had the time between work, getting back into working out, and sleep haha. Been a year since my shoulder surgery and I still haven't gotten my act together









Oh, also looking into getting a new KB soon for giggles. Suggestions?

Profanity removed.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Looks cooler. Also if you forget where WASD are and never want to miss them by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Para- I guess I'll just submit my update when I get home, but if you're feelin frisky you could always just look at my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to order new caps from Unicomp ASAP, want to make my Model M look awesome!


Does Unicomp make Alp keycaps? I guess I can check them out.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thanks. Gonna put links to pics of them in the sig eventually, just haven't had the time between work, getting back into working out, and sleep haha. Been a year since my shoulder surgery and I still haven't gotten my act together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also looking into getting a new KB soon for giggles. Suggestions?
> Profanity removed.


Ducky YOTD!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My System
> 
> (13 items)
> 
> 
> KeyboardLots of them
Click to expand...

hahaha - I liked that so much I just submitted it in the OP.

And here are my ClickClacks.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know right! I haven't been to a LAN party before, but I take my personal Dell AT101W to work. I'm still searching for one like @boost has.
> Congratz! I had a feeling you were going to take over this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help out with the Black Alps Question I had? I need to find key-caps, any help would be appreciated.
> Also, here's a teaser pic of the my AT101W wrapped in DiNoc.I'll upload better pics later today.


Nice board, how would you compare that to other mechanical switches? I have white alps in my board (or a knockoff version) and i'm curious about how other boards feel in comparison to this one. also, I've seen these boards cheap! How much was yours?

I'll PM you a link to this board on ebay if you want, not sure you'd want to buy a whole new board for one replacement stock key but...?

Congrats on the foum OP switchover, glad to see it will be taking off! I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Nice board, how would you compare that to other mechanical switches? I have white alps in my board (or a knockoff version) and i'm curious about how other boards feel in comparison to this one. also, I've seen these boards cheap! How much was yours?
> I'll PM you a link to this board on ebay if you want, not sure you'd want to buy a whole new board for one replacement stock key but...?
> Congrats on the foum OP switchover, glad to see it will be taking off! I'll post pics when I can.


For work, I love the Dell. I've only typed on Cherry MX Reds and Blues, and to be honest, I prefer the Black Alps over the two. But that's just me, it just has a good feel to it. I use a CoolerMaster QF/reds for my home rig, and it works out perfect because they are not that loud and it's perfect for gaming. I would def. pick one up on Ebay, really cheap. I got mine almost three weeks ago for 15 bucks, in decent condition. I actually just bought another one, in horrible condition, but I got it for 10 bucks. I'll just clean it up and use it for spare keys or something? I'm still on the search for replacement keys though.

Also, the Dell I bought was manufactured in 1995/1996. Pretty old, but in great condition.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Nice board, how would you compare that to other mechanical switches? I have white alps in my board (or a knockoff version) and i'm curious about how other boards feel in comparison to this one. also, I've seen these boards cheap! How much was yours?
> I'll PM you a link to this board on ebay if you want, not sure you'd want to buy a whole new board for one replacement stock key but...?
> Congrats on the foum OP switchover, glad to see it will be taking off! I'll post pics when I can.


I have a very similar set up to what miron does, actually almost the same exact set up. I recently bought a K60 to use at home, for gaming and stuff of course. It felt great and I fell in love with mechanical switches, so much that I hated to have to go into work and hack away on a membrane keyboard. I didn't want to buy another expensive mechanical keyboard to be used just at work though, so I bought a Dell AT101W because of miron's suggestions. It's a great keyboard! If you're thinking about picking one up because they're so cheap, I would go for it. I almost like it more than the K60 in some ways, as weird as that may sound.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I feel like my typing is slowing on my old Logitech keyboard... or possibly not having the feeling of that I want to type as much anymore. Maybe there's too much fatigue on my keyboard? Maybe I'm just going nuts and just want a mechanical keyboard that badly?


----------



## protzman

probably the latter. do yourself a favor and just get one for whatever reason. You will thank yourself the second you put your hands on it.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I've been wanting one for like the past year or two but considering the prices of some of them and my limitations of money... yeah... it hasn't been fun lol.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Currently looking at the Rosewill 9100BR (Browns with backlit keys and media FN keys) and the CM Storm Trigger. Also, I need a tenkeypad, I use the arrow keys for basically every game on the PC (I have the mouse in my left hand).


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Lol...I just bombed the google spreadsheet with 7 or 8 submissions of keyboards I have that haven't been added yet. Sorry new OP!


----------



## exploiteddna

hey guys im pretty new to the whole keyboard scene.. i just ordered a ducky shine 2 white LED standard edition (not the "M edition" from mechanicalkeyboards.com) and im thinking id like to get some white keycaps with the letters/characters clear to allow the LED light to shine through.. can anyone direct me to where i may be able to find something like this?
many thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Lol...I just bombed the google spreadsheet with 7 or 8 submissions of keyboards I have that haven't been added yet. Sorry new OP!












You could have just submitted one form with all the keyboards, but it's fine doesn't take long.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just submitted one form with all the keyboards, but it's fine doesn't take long.


But I had to welcome you as being the new OP of my favorite OCN thread somehow.









You're welcome!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> But I had to welcome you as being the new OP of my favorite OCN thread somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!


Added them, I wonder who has the most keyboards in here, would it be you or Ripster.


----------



## mironccr345

My guess would be @ripster or maybe even @boost?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My guess would be @ripster or maybe even @boost?


Boost has two according to my spreadsheet.


----------



## mironccr345

Well @ripster it is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also I forgot to say, if any of you have any good suggestions for the thread then feel free to post them here or PM me. I want to make this the best thread on OCN.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to say, if any of you have any good suggestions for the thread then feel free to post them here or PM me. I want to make this the best thread on OCN.


Maybe add a field for "Switch Type" and "Main Usage". Then if you'd like I can help out with generating a couple graphs and charts:


Pie chart showing switch type
Pie chart showing usage
Some graphs relating switch type to usage


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe add a field for "Switch Type" and "Main Usage". Then if you'd like I can help out with generating a couple graphs and charts:
> 
> Pie chart showing switch type
> Pie chart showing usage
> Some graphs relating switch type to usage


The only problem with that is that "usage" isn't already part of the form, so I would have to ask every user on there to complete a new form.

Also if I was to try and use the current data in the spreadsheet to create a "switch type" field, then every single entry would have to be done manually. Also users with more than a single mechanical keyboard would have to have extra entries made under their name, one for each board and switch type so a graph could be created.

I like this idea a lot but I'm trying to think of an effective way of doing it without asking everyone to fill out another form or editing cells manually.

Any ideas on how we could streamline this idea?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The only problem with that is that "usage" isn't already part of the form, so I would have to ask every user on there to complete a new form.
> Also if I was to try and use the current data in the spreadsheet to create a "switch type" field, then every single entry would have to be done manually. Also users with more than a single mechanical keyboard would have to have extra entries made under their name, one for each board and switch type so a graph could be created.
> I like this idea a lot but I'm trying to think of an effective way of doing it without asking everyone to fill out another form or editing cells manually.
> Any ideas on how we could streamline this idea?


If you just add a field on the submission form asking what the switch type is on the keyboard they're submitting you'll get your data. It will be the easiest way and if people don't want to submit the form then their switch types just won't be included. I'm sure the bulk of those interested in the club will be willing to do it. Haven't had time to fill out the form myself as I've only had time to get on at work, and can't see google docs from here.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you just add a field on the submission form asking what the switch type is on the keyboard they're submitting you'll get your data. It will be the easiest way and if people don't want to submit the form then their switch types just won't be included. I'm sure the bulk of those interested in the club will be willing to do it. Haven't had time to fill out the form myself as I've only had time to get on at work, and can't see google docs from here.


I was thinking of that, but I though Axi meant try and use all the data we already have, then build on it from now on instead of just using new data.

I'd like to use the old data aswell, but unless there is an easier way than going through all 721 entries and filling in the info manually, it's not really viable.

But I will add those two fields anyway.

EDIT: Just realised I can't I'm not the author of the spreadsheet so I can't make any changes to the form.

Would it be worth creating another form just to collect that information or not?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe add a field for "Switch Type" and "Main Usage". Then if you'd like I can help out with generating a couple graphs and charts:
> 
> Pie chart showing switch type
> Pie chart showing usage
> Some graphs relating switch type to usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with that is that "usage" isn't already part of the form, so I would have to ask every user on there to complete a new form.
> 
> Also if I was to try and use the current data in the spreadsheet to create a "switch type" field, then every single entry would have to be done manually. Also users with more than a single mechanical keyboard would have to have extra entries made under their name, one for each board and switch type so a graph could be created.
> 
> I like this idea a lot but I'm trying to think of an effective way of doing it without asking everyone to fill out another form or editing cells manually.
> 
> Any ideas on how we could streamline this idea?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The only problem with that is that "usage" isn't already part of the form, so I would have to ask every user on there to complete a new form.
> Also if I was to try and use the current data in the spreadsheet to create a "switch type" field, then every single entry would have to be done manually. Also users with more than a single mechanical keyboard would have to have extra entries made under their name, one for each board and switch type so a graph could be created.
> I like this idea a lot but I'm trying to think of an effective way of doing it without asking everyone to fill out another form or editing cells manually.
> Any ideas on how we could streamline this idea?
> 
> 
> 
> If you just add a field on the submission form asking what the switch type is on the keyboard they're submitting you'll get your data. It will be the easiest way and if people don't want to submit the form then their switch types just won't be included. I'm sure the bulk of those interested in the club will be willing to do it. Haven't had time to fill out the form myself as I've only had time to get on at work, and can't see google docs from here.
Click to expand...

Well going back and adding switch types to existing entries wouldn't be ideal at all, but there are ways to show duplicate entries based on whatever columns you want. So anyone looking to be a part of this statistic would need to enter their keyboards individually with switch type and usage.

It's simple enough to go through and either convert existing data that has multiple keyboards in one field separated by commas, and then an new entries that come in that have a switch type would just need to be compared to the existing list. It will be a bit of manual work at first, but definitely possible.

I can help out too if you need a hand figuring that all out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well going back and adding switch types to existing entries wouldn't be ideal at all, but there are ways to show duplicate entries based on whatever columns you want. So anyone looking to be a part of this statistic would need to enter their keyboards individually with switch type and usage.
> 
> It's simple enough to go through and either convert existing data that has multiple keyboards in one field separated by commas, and then an new entries that come in that have a switch type would just need to be compared to the existing list. It will be a bit of manual work at first, but definitely possible.
> 
> I can help out too if you need a hand figuring that all out.


The only problem with reorganising the spreadsheet like that is for users like _AKIMbO_ there will be 10+ entries to his name.

Also another problem is that there isn't really any uniformity to the entries, take Cherry MX Blue switches for example, there are entries that say Blue, Blues, MX Blues, mx blues, cherry clues, blue mx etc and some don't even have the switch type, which makes the work required to get this organised considerably more.


----------



## Davayy

Probably create a template on the OP and be really strict in the format.
EG: "_If using CHERRY MX switches: Switch Type/Colour_

Could there be a 'sexiest keyboard of the week/month' award with a 'hall of fame' element in there somewhere aswell, that would be awesome but not sure how much extra work that would require on your part.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Probably create a template on the OP and be really strict in the format.
> EG: "_If using CHERRY MX switches: Switch Type/Colour_
> Could there be a 'sexiest keyboard of the week/month' award with a 'hall of fame' element in there somewhere aswell, that would be awesome but not sure how much extra work that would require on your part.


I don't have the right permissions to edit, the spreadsheet, but I will PM Tator and ask if he could possibly edit it or grant me permission.

Also there is a "Keyboard of the Month" form already, I will leave the winners names in the OP in a spoiler as a Hall of Fame type section.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't have the right permissions to edit, the spreadsheet, but I will PM Tator and ask if he could possibly edit it or grant me permission.
> Also there is a "Keyboard of the Month" form already, I will leave the winners names in the OP in a spoiler as a Hall of Fame type section.


Ah Okay, nice one on the H.o.F , hopefully this thread gets revived with this!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Probably create a template on the OP and be really strict in the format.
> EG: "_If using CHERRY MX switches: Switch Type/Colour_
> Could there be a 'sexiest keyboard of the week/month' award with a 'hall of fame' element in there somewhere aswell, that would be awesome but not sure how much extra work that would require on your part.


Dropdown would be best if possible, since there are a finite amount of key choices. I would do: topre [variable, uniform]. cherry [black/blue/brown/red/other], alps variant (sub choices) , buckling spring, other.... I'm probably missing something but that can be decided before it's made.


----------



## Davayy

I was thinking having a drop down, but i wasn't sure if it was possible to embed in forums?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Ah Okay, nice one on the H.o.F , hopefully this thread gets revived with this!


I see loads of "which mechanical board should I get?" threads, so hopefully we'll have an influx of new members.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dropdown would be best if possible, since there are a finite amount of key choices. I would do: topre [variable, uniform]. cherry [black/blue/brown/red/other], alps variant (sub choices) , buckling spring, other.... I'm probably missing something but that can be decided before it's made.


Yes you are correct, and it would eliminate people entering the same switches in different ways e.g. MX Blues, Blue, Cherry MX Blues etc.

I have PM'd Tator Tot about making these changes because as far as I can tell, I can only edit the spreadsheet and not the form itself.

But what I could use some help with is creating a list of mechanical switches to use in the drop down menu, I am familiar with the most common types like the MX's and ALPS, however some of you true enthusiasts out there (looking at you _AKIMbO_ and Ripster) have some obscure switches. Do you think I should include these exotic varieties separately, or just include MX's, ALPS and then have 'Other'.

Let me know what you think guys.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see loads of "which mechanical board should I get?" threads, so hopefully we'll have an influx of new members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct, and it would eliminate people entering the same switches in different ways e.g. MX Blues, Blue, Cherry MX Blues etc.
> I have PM'd Tator Tot about making these changes because as far as I can tell, I can only edit the spreadsheet and not the form itself.
> But what I could use some help with is creating a list of mechanical switches to use in the drop down menu, I am familiar with the most common types like the MX's and ALPS, however some of you true enthusiasts out there (looking at you _AKIMbO_ and Ripster) have some obscure switches. Do you think I should include these exotic varieties separately, or just include MX's, ALPS and then have 'Other'.
> Let me know what you think guys.


http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=GeekHackWiki

Cherry MX - the venerable Cherry MX switch

And once these are updated:

Buckling Springs - the mechanical keyboard that started it all
Other Switches - other common switch types

Edit: Also I know the mech guide in the OP lists some of the other switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=GeekHackWiki
> Cherry MX - the venerable Cherry MX switch
> And once these are updated:
> Buckling Springs - the mechanical keyboard that started it all
> Other Switches - other common switch types
> Edit: Also I know the mech guide in the OP lists some of the other switches.


Yeah, the mech guide has some, but I'm sure there would be some rare varieties missing, if Tator Tot is alright with me changing the form I'll include the ones in the mech guide and any others I can think of.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, the mech guide has some, but I'm sure there would be some rare varieties missing, if Tator Tot is alright with me changing the form I'll include the ones in the mech guide and any others I can think of.


I think rare ones like hall effect can just be "other". You're only going to have like 1 person with them, if any.


----------



## Fortunex

Getting a Filco Majestouch tenkeyless with blues later today. Excited


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think rare ones like hall effect can just be "other". You're only going to have like 1 person with them, if any.


Yeah, Ripster most likely.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see loads of "which mechanical board should I get?" threads, so hopefully we'll have an influx of new members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct, and it would eliminate people entering the same switches in different ways e.g. MX Blues, Blue, Cherry MX Blues etc.
> I have PM'd Tator Tot about making these changes because as far as I can tell, I can only edit the spreadsheet and not the form itself.
> But what I could use some help with is creating a list of mechanical switches to use in the drop down menu, I am familiar with the most common types like the MX's and ALPS, however some of you true enthusiasts out there (looking at you _AKIMbO_ and Ripster) have some obscure switches. Do you think I should include these exotic varieties separately, or just include MX's, ALPS and then have 'Other'.
> Let me know what you think guys.


For simplicity's sake, I'd use the following categories:

-Cherry MX
-Alps
-Buckling Spring
-Topre
-Other

If you wanted to get insane you could differentiate those categories even farther...there's a ton of alps/fake alps, buckling spring over membrane vs capacitative buckling springs, etc. Those 5 listed above cover the most common switch types without getting too in depth.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> For simplicity's sake, I'd use the following categories:
> -Cherry MX
> -Alps
> -Buckling Spring
> -Topre
> -Other
> If you wanted to get insane you could differentiate those categories even farther...there's a ton of alps/fake alps, buckling spring over membrane vs capacitative buckling springs, etc. Those 5 listed above cover the most common switch types without getting too in depth.


Yeah, just seems like they wanted to only break down the Cherry MX category since most people new to mech keyboards get/have them. What happened to the days where your first keyboard was an IBM with buckling springs


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Oh...I forgot to plug my keyboards for "Keyboard of the Month"!
*
Vote _AKIMbO_ for keyboard of the month!*

Realforce 87u (EK Edition with uniform 45g topre switches)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> For simplicity's sake, I'd use the following categories:
> -Cherry MX
> -Alps
> -Buckling Spring
> -Topre
> -Other
> If you wanted to get insane you could differentiate those categories even farther...there's a ton of alps/fake alps, buckling spring over membrane vs capacitative buckling springs, etc. Those 5 listed above cover the most common switch types without getting too in depth.


I think a good list will be:

Cherry MX Reds
Cherry MX Blues
Cherry MX Browns
Cherry MX Blacks
Cherry MX Clears
Buckling Spring
Topre
Alps Brown
Alps Green
Alps Grey
Alps Orange
Alps Pink
Alps Yellow
Other.

What do you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Oh...I forgot to plug my keyboards for "Keyboard of the Month"!
> *
> Vote _AKIMbO_ for keyboard of the month!*
> Realforce 87u (EK Edition with uniform 45g topre switches)
> *snip*


Shameless plug, you're out of the club.









Nice board though, love the lime green.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think a good list will be:
> Cherry MX Reds
> Cherry MX Blues
> Cherry MX Browns
> Cherry MX Blacks
> Cherry MX Clears
> Buckling Spring
> Topre
> Alps Brown
> Alps Green
> Alps Grey
> Alps Orange
> Alps Pink
> Alps Yellow
> Other.
> What do you think?
> Shameless plug, you're out of the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice board though, love the lime green.


I don't think you should differentiate cherry switches and alps switches. The color of alps switches do not indicate the types of alps the switch is (ie. green used to mean linear....but thanks to Ducky, now green can mean a clicky xm switch). Yellow alps can be linear or clicky (depending on the shade of yellow). Having all the different types of cherry switches broken out like that might become a headache in the future since Ducky is making a keyboard with cherry mx green switches and cherry mx milk switches are becoming more popular with KBT Race keyboards implementing them.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I have a very similar set up to what miron does, actually almost the same exact set up. I recently bought a K60 to use at home, for gaming and stuff of course. It felt great and I fell in love with mechanical switches, so much that I hated to have to go into work and hack away on a membrane keyboard. I didn't want to buy another expensive mechanical keyboard to be used just at work though, so I bought a Dell AT101W because of miron's suggestions. It's a great keyboard! If you're thinking about picking one up because they're so cheap, I would go for it. I almost like it more than the K60 in some ways, as weird as that may sound.


Oh cool thanks, I do have a mechanical keyboard right now (Datadesk Trackboard, white alps I think but no alps logo on top of the switch) but it feels a bit hard to press the keys, I was hoping for more of a quick popping click while i get a rather hard-pressing snappy click that i suppose is nice for typing but still not quite what I think would be the ultimate. Not to mention this is a weird board...for various reasons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I don't think you should differentiate cherry switches and alps switches. The color of alps switches do not indicate the types of alps the switch is (ie. green used to mean linear....but thanks to Ducky, now green can mean a clicky xm switch). Yellow alps can be linear or clicky (depending on the shade of yellow). Having all the different types of cherry switches broken out like that might become a headache in the future since Ducky is making a keyboard with cherry mx green switches and cherry mx milk switches are becoming more popular with KBT Race keyboards implementing them.


Not to mention they forgot white.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I don't think you should differentiate cherry switches and alps switches. The color of alps switches do not indicate the types of alps the switch is (ie. green used to mean linear....but thanks to Ducky, now green can mean a clicky xm switch). Yellow alps can be linear or clicky (depending on the shade of yellow). Having all the different types of cherry switches broken out like that might become a headache in the future since Ducky is making a keyboard with cherry mx green switches and cherry mx milk switches are becoming more popular with KBT Race keyboards implementing them.


The thing I'd most like to use it for is to build up a pie chart of what proportion of people have what switches so prospective mech owners could see what switch is the most popular, but I get what you're saying.

In that case how about:

MX Blues
MX Reds
MX Blacks
MX Browns
ALPS
Buckling Spring
Topre
Other.

?

Then at least the most popular ones are covered.

What would be perfect is having a breakdown of the switches listed above and then maybe pie-charts of what people use them for, so the prospective mech owners can see which switches most people prefer for what.


----------



## TFL Replica

An "Other" Category is definitely necessary. There's really no point in adding a category for each switch type if some of them are going to be nothing but thin lines in the pie chart. It's probably going to come down to a showdown between the big four Cherry MX types anyway.


----------



## Davayy

If you need an extra pair of hands to make pie charts i can always help.....


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The thing I'd most like to use it for is to build up a pie chart of what proportion of people have what switches so prospective mech owners could see what switch is the most popular, but I get what you're saying.
> In that case how about:
> MX Blues
> MX Reds
> MX Blacks
> MX Browns
> ALPS
> Buckling Spring
> Topre
> Other.
> ?
> Then at least the most popular ones are covered.
> What would be perfect is having a breakdown of the switches listed above and then maybe pie-charts of what people use them for, so the prospective mech owners can see which switches most people prefer for what.


MX Blues
MX Reds
MX Blacks
MX Browns
ALPS
Buckling Spring
Topre
Other

^That sounds good to me.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys im pretty new to the whole keyboard scene.. i just ordered a ducky shine 2 white LED standard edition (not the "M edition" from mechanicalkeyboards.com) and im thinking id like to get some white keycaps with the letters/characters clear to allow the LED light to shine through.. can anyone direct me to where i may be able to find something like this?
> many thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Anyone?


You could try WASDkeyboards, they do keycap sets which you can customise; however I'm not sure if you can get the engraving as transparent / clear.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> An "Other" Category is definitely necessary. There's really no point in adding a category for each switch type if some of them are going to be nothing but thin lines in the pie chart. It's probably going to come down to a showdown between the big four Cherry MX types anyway.


You're probably right, but I think having the groups:

MX Blues
MX Reds
MX Blacks
MX Browns
ALPS
Buckling Spring
Topre
Other

Will cover all the bases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> If you need an extra pair of hands to make pie charts i can always help.....


I'm going to do them straight in Google Docs probably so you won't have access. Cheers for offering though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> MX Blues
> MX Reds
> MX Blacks
> MX Browns
> ALPS
> Buckling Spring
> Topre
> Other
> ^That sounds good to me.


Ok, when Tator gets back to me I'll try and sort it out ASAP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> You could try WASDkeyboards, they do keycap sets which you can customise; however I'm not sure if you can get the engraving as transparent / clear.


You can't.


----------



## Davayy

Well, there's your answer.








Look on GH aswell.


----------



## BulletSponge

Add me please!
Maxkeyboard Nighthawk x9


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Add me please!
> Maxkeyboard Nighthawk x9


You don't have to post if you've submitted the form, I check it pretty much every hour.









Welcome to the club.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> My guess would be @ripster or maybe even @boost?


I got more than 2 kbs, maybe 10+

Reaper has a ton :thumbup:


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Well, there's your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on GH aswell.


Yeah I've been reading a lot over there but it's pretty scattered. I think ripster has done what I'm talking about... maybe he can comment


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> MOAR BARS empty pockets -_-
> 
> 
> 
> What made you decide on greens for the KMAC mini and clears for the MX Mini? Feeling manly lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demik must be proud of you.
> 
> And please share MOAR pics when you get those things built and decide on caps. I especially want to see how the KMAC mini looks with a CCnG set or something and if the F keys on the left look okay.
Click to expand...

Will post MOAR pics of the mini when its assembled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> That's a lot of gorgeous, expensive keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of stickers?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard stickers are used to prevent a bit of wobble between the bottom and top housing of the switches. Also seen comments about them dampening the sound and feel of keypresses a bit as well.
> 
> EDIT: I've never actually used them, so I'm sure boost can clarify.
Click to expand...

It suppose to make the switches more stable, but Idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> What wobble?
> 
> My MX switch halves don't wobble.
> 
> The STEM wobbles.
> 
> This smells like McRip effect, a tiny thing blown out of proportion by Geekhackers.
> 
> Nice keyboards Boost but I keep mine in cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the OP go and why am I not on the list!


I got the original boxes and inserts







even got the customs forums


----------



## exploiteddna

I mean, I can't be the first person to want to replace keycaps on an LED keyboard... it doesn't seem like it would be that unusual imo


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, an update on the editing the form scenario, I was being an absolute idiot and I can edit the form.

But my question now is, should I make it so users who try and join the club with say 3+ keyboards just give 3 of the switches they use? I don't want to have to make it so the user has to submit a single form for each keyboard as that will deter people with loads of keyboards from joining.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Fortunex

Switched from a Das with browns to a Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with blues. Still getting used to the blues, but I think I'l prefer them over browns in the end.

Not sure if I like the different stabilizers they use though, at least on the spacebar. They feel stiffer, and a tad mushy, although the ones the Das uses are a bit too janky feeling. Not sure which I prefer. Maybe once I use this board a bit the stiffer keys will break in, if they do I think I'll much prefer it to my Das.

The keyboard also feels significantly different from the Razer Blackwidow I tried. The Blackwidow's keys were all much stiffer and less responsive feeling. This is much livelier and feels much nicer to type on. Not sure why, considering they're the same switch.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, an update on the editing the form scenario, I was being an absolute idiot and I can edit the form.
> But my question now is, should I make it so users who try and join the club with say 3+ keyboards just give 3 of the switches they use? I don't want to have to make it so the user has to submit a single form for each keyboard as that will deter people with loads of keyboards from joining.
> What do you guys think?


What's wrong with adding multiple keyboards in the single form? That's what I did.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, an update on the editing the form scenario, I was being an absolute idiot and I can edit the form.
> But my question now is, should I make it so users who try and join the club with say 3+ keyboards just give 3 of the switches they use? I don't want to have to make it so the user has to submit a single form for each keyboard as that will deter people with loads of keyboards from joining.
> What do you guys think?


That would be fine for the purpose of gathering statistics on switch types but woefully inadequate for anything else. I think anyone with the enthusiasm to own so many keyboards would have the motivation to enter each keyboard and show them all off.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> What's wrong with adding multiple keyboards in the single form? That's what I did.


It would make counting the switches properly awkward.

But anyway GOOD NEWS GUYS

With help from Blitz in getting the actual formula working, I've now set up the spreadsheet so I can count the submissions made for the switch types in the form and convert it to graphs.


----------



## Nuzart

OH, didn't realise you were after the switch stats.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's a late addition, but I think the graphs will be useful as I'll be able to make graphs breaking down what switches are the most popular and which switches are used the most for gaming, typing etc.


----------



## TFL Replica

Since the combobox defaults to "Cherry MX Blue", wouldn't that submit a load of false stats for those with less than 3 keyboards?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Since the combobox defaults to "Cherry MX Blue", wouldn't that submit a load of false stats for those with less than 3 keyboards?


Yes, it should, but I didn't notice it when I was testing it last night, which is odd. Regardless, it's a liability so I'll fix it when I get back along with adding MX Clears and MX Greens at TT's suggestion.

Cheers for spotting that TFL.


----------



## Paradigm84

Table + formulae are working now, I'll be able to use this table from now on to create pie-charts of how prevalent each key types are and which are the most popular for gaming and typing.











Here's an example of what we can get when we start collecting more data (I used sample data in this example):


----------



## Tabinhu

Red or black for gaming? Probably will type once in a while for school work.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Red or black for gaming? Probably will type once in a while for school work.
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


All depends on how hard you press the keys, both are linear but Reds are much lighter than Blacks.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Red or black for gaming? Probably will type once in a while for school work.
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


I find the red way too light for my taste, so I think blacks are a lot better option. Browns are pretty good too IMO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I find the red way too light for my taste, so I think blacks are a lot better option. Browns are pretty good too IMO.


For predominantly gaming though you won't see any benefit of Browns over linear switches as you will be bottoming out the keys anyway.


----------



## Tabinhu

Will go for blacks then
Ill get this one: Ozone strike gaming keyboard.
It will be my first mech keyboard ever. Its like 110$ here in portugal, so its cheap for what it offers

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For predominantly gaming though you won't see any benefit of Browns over linear switches as you will be bottoming out the keys anyway.


Not true. You can use the tactile bump to actuate rather than having to thunk the key all the way down. I think browns have just enough feedback for me to be able to do this. However, it is easier with blues.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For predominantly gaming though you won't see any benefit of Browns over linear switches as you will be bottoming out the keys anyway.


I don't know why people say this so much, I certainly don't bottom out the keys in most games I play, and the tactility still feels nice (imo), even if you _are_ bottoming out every key stroke.

The tactility is also nice because it allows you to hover over the actuation point and know exactly where it is. It probably doesn't do anything beneficial to my gameplay, but it feels nice (which is half the point of mechanicals imo







)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Not true. You can use the tactile bump to actuate rather than having to thunk the key all the way down. I think browns have just enough feedback for me to be able to do this. However, it is easier with blues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't know why people say this so much, I certainly don't bottom out the keys in most games I play, and the tactility still feels nice (imo), even if you _are_ bottoming out every key stroke.
> The tactility is also nice because it allows you to hover over the actuation point and know exactly where it is. It probably doesn't do anything beneficial to my gameplay, but it feels nice (which is half the point of mechanicals imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well I'd say the large majority of people would just press the key all the way down, but if you two don't then that's cool.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Table + formulae are working now, I'll be able to use this table from now on to create pie-charts of how prevalent each key types are and which are the most popular for gaming and typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what we can get when we start collecting more data (I used sample data in this example):


Looks good, does the graph auto-update when new submissions are made, or do you have to manually adjust it? Either way, thread lookin' balllin'


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure, have to wait for people to start submitting data.


----------



## Davayy

i want december to hurry up.


----------



## azianai

so do we update to you our keyboard switches?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so do we update to you our keyboard switches?


You don't have to no, you can't submit the form with just the switches questioned filled in, but for most people who have submitted a single keyboard I've filled them in personally.


----------



## sexypirates

Here are some of my keyboards, still haven't taken a picture of my DAS.

CM Storm QFR - Gaming (MX Red)


Filco Camo - Work (MX Brown)


----------



## Fortunex

Crappy webcam picture (don't know where my crappy digital camera went







)










Filco tenkeyless with blues

Edit: Also filled out the survey form.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexypirates*
> 
> Here are some of my keyboards, still haven't taken a picture of my DAS.
> CM Storm QFR - Gaming (MX Red)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco Camo - Work (MX Brown)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BROWNS


How do the Browns feel compared to the Reds? Also, did you paint the Filco?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Crappy webcam picture (don't know where my crappy digital camera went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco tenkeyless with blues
> Edit: Also filled out the survey form.


Looks exactly like the CoolerMaster QF.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Crappy webcam picture (don't know where my crappy digital camera went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *snip*
> Filco tenkeyless with blues
> Edit: Also filled out the survey form.


I'm slacking, back to work Paradgim.









Also in the spreadsheet you are already down for a Das Silent, do you also have a Das Professional Silent?

Also updated.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm slacking, back to work Paradgim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in the spreadsheet you are already down for a Das Silent, do you also have a Das Professional Silent?
> Also updated.


Yeah, I also have a Das Pro Silent (although I don't plan on using it anymore).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't have to no, you can't submit the form with just the switches questioned filled in, but for most people who have submitted a single keyboard I've filled them in personally.


It won't let me submit with just the key switch questions filled in.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It won't let me submit with just the key switch questions filled in.


Yeah, I decided to set it so you had to submit the info aswell otherwise if I set all the questions to optional, people will no doubt forget to complete sections and I wouldn't be able to add them properly.

Do you think I should make all the questions optional?


----------



## Philliesfan

add me to the club ^_^


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I decided to set it so you had to submit the info aswell otherwise if I set all the questions to optional, people will no doubt forget to complete sections and I wouldn't be able to add them properly.
> Do you think I should make all the questions optional?


Well, does it mess anything up if I put my keyboards in again? If not, I'd just leave it.


----------



## boost

Got in 2 LZ-Mini's today(both are taken -_-) KOREAN keyboards are the best


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> 
> add me to the club ^_^


If you submit the form then I will see it, don't worry.









Added you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well, does it mess anything up if I put my keyboards in again? If not, I'd just leave it.


Nope, I can just not enter the keyboard details into the spreadsheet, if anything it's less work for me that way.


----------



## Tabinhu

How do i get backlit keys like those?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> How do i get backlit keys like those?
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


You buy a Ducky Shine 2


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Finally got to try an MX Brown keyboard (CM Storm Trigger) and it felt wonderful... I really want one now haha. Honestly though, I could go for Blues or Browns and I wouldn't care which ever, just Blues and noise and a desk mic... doesn't mix too well lol. And if you're wondering, no I won't get a tenkeyless.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Finally got to try an MX Brown keyboard (CM Storm Trigger) and it felt wonderful... I really want one now haha. Honestly though, I could go for Blues or Browns and I wouldn't care which ever, just Blues and noise and a desk mic... doesn't mix too well lol. And if you're wondering, no I won't get a tenkeyless.


Tenkeyless master race.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tenkeyless master race.


I can't have a tenkeyless. I game left handed (mouse in my left handed and arrow keys/tenkey pad for my right hand).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I can't have a tenkeyless. I game left handed (mouse in my left handed and arrow keys/tenkey pad for my right hand).



Turn keyboard upside down
Rebind WASD to SEWQ
...
Profit.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> Turn keyboard upside down
> Rebind WASD to SEWQ
> ...
> Profit.


Lol no. I know you're messing with me, but honestly, I can't use a computer very well without a keypad lol. But really looking at the CM Storm Trigger or the Rosewill 9100BR.


----------



## TFL Replica

I have numpad * and / bound to Afterburner's screenshot/video capture functions. They're the only buttons I can always rely on for that purpose.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I actually use it for the numbers and if I do some number crunching, it's what I do. Hell, excluding mechanical keyboards, I never considered buying a keyboard unless it had a calculator button lol.


----------



## Fortunex

I got a tenkeyless because I want my hands closer together while gaming. I still need the numpad for some games (Dwarf Fortress), so I'll probably pick up one of those Adesso pads with blues and have it on the other side of my keyboard. Then I get the numpad, hands closer together, and I can just put the keypad away when I'm not using it to save room.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tenkeyless master race.


Profit


----------



## sirpalainen

My precious


----------



## Grimfire

Sign me up. =P

My Quickfire with Blue Switches. Saving for my Filco. Forgive me for the horrible picture.


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I can't have a tenkeyless. I game left handed (mouse in my left handed and arrow keys/tenkey pad for my right hand).


I'm right-handed, but use my mouse in the left hand. So I need a full keyboard too. For example, I'm remapping certain keys like this on my G15v2 in GW2/BF3:

WASD -> Arrow keys
1-9 -> Numpad 1-9
Use/F/E/etc. -> Right Shift
Throw grenade -> Page Down
Spot/Q -> Delete
Reload/R -> End
Crouch -> Right CTRL
Sprint -> Numpad 0

Well, those are some remappings to be able to play games like this. Some games like StarCraft 2 support a left-handed hotkey layout.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't have to no, you can't submit the form with just the switches questioned filled in, but for most people who have submitted a single keyboard I've filled them in personally.


Well if you want to update just for completion/data, Adesso is MX Blue, Filco is MX Red, QF is MX Blue, Dragon is MX Brown


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> I'm right-handed, but use my mouse in the left hand. So I need a full keyboard too. For example, I'm remapping certain keys like this on my G15v2 in GW2/BF3:
> WASD -> Arrow keys
> 1-9 -> Numpad 1-9
> Use/F/E/etc. -> Right Shift
> Throw grenade -> Page Down
> Spot/Q -> Delete
> Reload/R -> End
> Crouch -> Right CTRL
> Sprint -> Numpad 0
> Well, those are some remappings to be able to play games like this. Some games like StarCraft 2 support a left-handed hotkey layout.


For me it would be:

WASD -> Arrow keys
Num 0 -> Reload
Num 1 -> Use/Enter/Exit
Num 2 -> Grenade Toss
Num 7 -> Prone (I should use Num4, but I can't remember what made that set to)
Jump -> Right Shift
Crouch -> Right CTRL
Spot/Q -> Enter
Sprint -> Mouse Button 5 (4 or 5, which ever)
I use my scroll wheel to switch to all my weapons. And I do that with every shooter.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Hey all, I've got a Ducky Shine II with MX Blues and I love it! Check out these sweet pictures I took:


















































I think I took some pretty nice pictures.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Hey all, I've got a Ducky Shine II with MX Blues and I love it! Check out these sweet pictures I took:
> I think I took some pretty nice pictures.


Looks awesome!

Have you tried any other switches? I'm curious if you had any experience with any other MX switches then the Blues. I was torn between the Browns and the Blues. I went with the Browns since I game and I do some shell scripting. I like them a lot, but I haven't tried any other MX switches so I have nothing to compare too.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> Have you tried any other switches? I'm curious if you had any experience with any other MX switches then the Blues. I was torn between the Browns and the Blues. I went with the Browns since I game and I do some shell scripting. I like them a lot, but I haven't tried any other MX switches so I have nothing to compare too.


Blues compared to browns...

The blues' actuation point is more defined, it takes more force to overcome the bump and the bump feels sharper, whereas the brown's bump feels sorta rounded, like a curb versus a speed bump. It feels sort of like the bump is farther down in the keypress slightly too (like 1/3rd instead of 1/4). They're also slightly stiffer, which coming from browns makes them feel almost sticky at first.

I'm still getting used to the stiffness of blues, so I'm bottoming out a lot, but when I get used to it I think I'll prefer the blues personally. Main reason I switched to blues was because the browns weren't tactile enough for me. Still love brown switches though.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> Have you tried any other switches? I'm curious if you had any experience with any other MX switches then the Blues. I was torn between the Browns and the Blues. I went with the Browns since I game and I do some shell scripting. I like them a lot, but I haven't tried any other MX switches so I have nothing to compare too.


I don't like MX Browns, and MX Reds are unbearably easy to type on. MY favourites are blues and blacks, blacks sound amazing and blues feel amazing. Browns are too quiet and I feel like the tactile response is not as stiff, I guess? I dunno, I just dislike them. Black and blue all the way.


----------



## Figit090

Ok, got an image so I can join! I'll have to post more pictures up later, but for now I'd like to ask, are these ALPS switches or a close copy of them? Anyone know for sure from looking inside an ALPS switch?

They're in my Datadesk Trackboard, a quirky board with a built-in trackball. I love it despite it's oddness, but I am looking at getting a IMB Model M to try out later. For now though this is great, I found it at a thrift store and just about freaked out I couldn't believe it, given it's mechanical, rather rare (how many do you see?), and it was a STEAL.

Anyway, here's a closeup I took of the switch blown apart, for a huge view that'll make the switch as big as your fist, go to this link and click it twice: http://sta.sh/01etqp9600w4


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys,

I'm going to be ordering some soon but just for my "WASD" keys. Which rows are those again?


----------



## protzman

you can order sets that are just wasd. you wont have to worry about what row


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> you can order sets that are just wasd. you wont have to worry about what row


they're blank keycaps. That's why I need to know which row to order.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> they're blank keycaps. That's why I need to know which row to order.


Wouldn't you just get these..?


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Wouldn't you just get these..?


It's not through wasdkeyboards but in the description it informs you on which key is which row. lol thanks! Just forclarification, the function keys (ESC, F1, F2 etc) and the number row (1, 2, 3, etc) use the same profile keycaps which is considered to be R4, right?


----------



## Dynastyy

love Mechanical KB's


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> love Mechanical KB's


Glad to see someone else with a Meka G1, its a great keyboard love the hell out of my


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Glad to see someone else with a Meka G1, its a great keyboard love the hell out of my


Has the printing started wearing off any of your keys (WASD)on the Meka G1? A thin coatof clear fingernail polish will stop any further wear. At least thats what I did to mine.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Has the printing started wearing off any of your keys (WASD)on the Meka G1? A thin coatof clear fingernail polish will stop any further wear. At least thats what I did to mine.


Not yet and i bought it in June of last year but thank for the tip everyday i learn something new lol. I know for a fact that the Steelseries keyboard suffer from this, that's the main reason i went the Meka and the Black Switches are lighter to type on.


----------



## rexbinary

Thanks Fortunex and Lazy Bear. Maybe I should try out a MX Blue based keyboard.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Do you have any place where you can test out a mech board? You really should try out switches before ordering. When it comes to sound you can pretty much just watch videos online and judge from there. Blacks are actually really nice sounding, in my opinion.


----------



## axipher

Painting my Filco with some red Plast-Dip:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Painting my Filco with some red Plast-Dip:
> 
> *snip*


Nice, as owner of the thread I demand picks when done.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Painting my Filco with some red Plast-Dip:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, as owner of the thread I demand picks when done.
Click to expand...

Like these


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Do you have any place where you can test out a mech board? You really should try out switches before ordering. When it comes to sound you can pretty much just watch videos online and judge from there. Blacks are actually really nice sounding, in my opinion.


Yeah a couple places like Fry's and Micro Center, but neither have great selection. I'm sure I can find at least one Blue switch keyboard between the two of them to try out though. I would like to try the Blacks and Reds too if possible.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085403/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085404/


Pshhh....you're just imitating an Italian red filco.









^Behold the real deal (my italian red filco tkl with cherry doubleshots)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Pshhh....you're just imitating an Italian red filco.
> *snip*
> ^Behold the real deal (my italian red filco tkl with cherry doubleshots)


For having Pi as a keycap, I, as owner of this thread, award you my first:



Also I like the hammer and sickle keycaps, why you no sell to UK.


----------



## Dynastyy

i just ordered a Mionix Zibal 60 Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Black cause my MEKA g1 keys are starting to stick


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also I like the hammer and sickle keycaps, why you no sell to UK.


Sorry...I don't like dealing with customs.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Sorry...I don't like dealing with customs.


Oh, is there stuff to fill out or something?

Where did you get them by the way?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh, is there stuff to fill out or something?
> Where did you get them by the way?


Yup...stupid customs forms. I got them in a group buy over at Geekhack. You can buy them at http://www.techkeys.us/ now. The owner of techkeys is a real standup guy and a fellow geekhacker.

I almost forgot...a seal of approval warrants a seal joke. So a seal walks into a club...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yup...stupid customs forms. I got them in a group buy over at Geekhack. You can buy them at http://www.techkeys.us/ now. The owner of techkeys is a real standup guy and a fellow geekhacker.
> I almost forgot...a seal of approval warrants a seal joke. So a seal walks into a club...


BOOOO don't be mean to seals.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> BOOOO don't be mean to seals.


Hehehehe....and who said the English had a dry sense of humor (I mean humour).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Hehehehe....and who said the English had a dry sense of humor (I mean humour).


I'll let you off this time for linking me to the keycaps.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: That's nice! Awesome job.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085403/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085404/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085403/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085404/
> 
> 
> 
> Pshhh....you're just imitating an Italian red filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Behold the real deal (my italian red filco tkl with cherry doubleshots)
Click to expand...

I didn't know about that, and mines a Ninja with MX Reds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That's nice! Awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085403/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1085404/
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

I'd like to nominate that for keyboard of the month.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I didn't know about that, and mines a Ninja with MX Reds.
> Thanks


^^Ah yes, mx reds. My favorite cherry switch.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'd like to nominate that for keyboard of the month.












The Plasti-dip rubber like finish is amazing, pictures don't quite do it justice.

So what about my plans to add my own LED's and hopefully get a new keycap set. I love the front letters on it and would love to find some red WASD, ESC, and Right Enter key caps with front letters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I didn't know about that, and mines a Ninja with MX Reds.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Ah yes, mx reds. My favorite cherry switch.
Click to expand...

My first real mech ever







No regrets on the switch choice.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plasti-dip rubber like finish is amazing, pictures don't quite do it justice.
> So what about my plans to add my own LED's and hopefully get a new keycap set. I love the front letters on it and would love to find some red WASD, ESC, and Right Enter key caps with front letters.


Some red keys could look nice but it looks so sleek and professional the way it is right now.
Quote:


> My first real mech ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets on the switch choice.


The glorious MX Red master race.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plasti-dip rubber like finish is amazing, pictures don't quite do it justice.
> So what about my plans to add my own LED's and hopefully get a new keycap set. I love the front letters on it and would love to find some red WASD, ESC, and Right Enter key caps with front letters.
> 
> 
> 
> Some red keys could look nice but it looks so sleek and professional the way it is right now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My first real mech ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets on the switch choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The glorious MX Red master race.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I was a little leery at first, so I plasti-dipped the back cover to my phone and loved the finish so took the plunge and did up my keyboard as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'd like to nominate that for keyboard of the month.


Would you like to complete the form in the OP? Or should I just fill in the stuff.

Also I've had no new requests in an entire day.







What is going on!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you like to complete the form in the OP? Or should I just fill in the stuff.
> Also I've had no new requests in an entire day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on!


That would be for Axipher to decide whether he wants to enter it the way it is or perform additional modifications.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That would be for Axipher to decide whether he wants to enter it the way it is or perform additional modifications.


Doesn't matter as much if Axi would only be entering one keyboard, I could just assume your vote for Axi would remain even if he made more modifications to it.

So far I have 4 submissions.


----------



## axipher

I'm good for being nominated, it probably won't be for a couple months before I get a chance to do the other mods anyway.


----------



## Paradigm84

I should really put more thought into the Keyboard of the Month, haven't even decided on when the winner can be decided, I guess the end of the month?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should really put more thought into the Keyboard of the Month, haven't even decided on when the winner can be decided, I guess the end of the month?


Yes, the end of the month is the earliest valid time to announce a winner. It wouldn't be the keyboard "of the month" if it got announced before the month ended.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> i just ordered a Mionix Zibal 60 Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Black cause my MEKA g1 keys are starting to stick


You could've order a new set of key caps, they go for like $30 to $50 depending on what type of key caps but i get you, you want to upgrade to a back lighting..I heard that the Black Swithcher are stiffer then the Meka G1, let me know how they feel when you get it


----------



## Figit090

Northgate Omnikey Ultra for sale on ebay, looks cool and i think has white alps switches: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251165308855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Skippytheninja

My Das spoiled me on keyboards. Rubber domes are just too squishy and weird now, and lack the clickity clack thats so great.


----------



## Dynastyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> You could've order a new set of key caps, they go for like $30 to $50 depending on what type of key caps but i get you, you want to upgrade to a back lighting..I heard that the Black Swithcher are stiffer then the Meka G1, let me know how they feel when you get it


its not the keys its self its the switch thats sticking and since i got it giving to me for free from Thermaltake(they sponsor my css/csgo team) i cant RMA it


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I bought a Ducky Shine (with Cherry MX Browns) a couple months ago...completely worth the money.









Required (but awful) pics:







I just ordered a Quickfire Rapid with MX Blues for my secondary rig, it should be here tomorrow or the next day. I am also interested in obtaining an older mechanical board, a Dell AT101W or the like. Is that a decent/desirable board? I can definately see this becoming an addiction.







One more thing...how do you pronounce "Topre."


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

This thread is filling me with so much fricken envy...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> This thread is filling me with so much fricken envy...


Envy is a powerful motivator.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Envy is a powerful motivator.


its making me hate my razer lycosa and wanting me to get a Gigabyte Osmium.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Envy is a powerful motivator.


That may be. But the lack of money can definitely shoot down that idea.


----------



## S.M.

How do you think white plasti-dip would hold up to skin oils from palm resting?


----------



## BradleyKZN

wanna get the coolermaster quick fire pro reds, cheaper then all the other pro's :/

Been waiting 4-5 months for a keyboard, must just make up my mind and get done with it lol


----------



## Zibri

I have a Model M clicky 1386717.
Buckling spring mechanical keyboard.
Here is the sticker: http://i52.tinypic.com/149tst1.jpg
And here is the keyboard after the last cleanup:


----------



## BradleyKZN

Sigh, here I go again, this indecisive mind of mine.

Either:

Quick fire pro with red switches (Dont like the look very much) + R100 more expnsive at R775.00
or
Quick Fire Rapid with either blue or black (like the look + extra keycaps) = R650.00

I play FPS competitively, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Sigh, here I go again, this indecisive mind of mine.
> Either:
> Quick fire pro with red switches (Dont like the look very much) + R100 more expnsive at R775.00
> or
> Quick Fire Rapid with either blue or black (like the look + extra keycaps) = R650.00
> I play FPS competitively, what do you guys recommend?


We can't make the decision for you as it sounds like looks are one of the most important features to you, what I will say is that I wouldn't recommend Blues as they are generally orientated to typing rather than games.

The main difference between the two after that would be that the Pro will have lighter keys than the Rapid, (Reds take substantially less force to actuate than Blacks).


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynastyy*
> 
> its not the keys its self its the switch thats sticking and since i got it giving to me for free from Thermaltake(they sponsor my css/csgo team) i cant RMA it


Should try taking the keys off and cleaning the switches with some rubbing alcohol and a q-tip.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I bought a Ducky Shine (with Cherry MX Browns) a couple months ago...completely worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Required (but awful) pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Is that the Shine II or the Shine? How do you like it with Browns?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys I love my quickfire rapid, so much so I think I'm going to buy another keyboard for a Christmas gift to myself. I've been looking around and I'm really liking the small form factor of the Noppoo Choc Mini but I'm not sure where to find one. Can you guys recommend me something that's under $150?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys I love my quickfire rapid, so much so I think I'm going to buy another keyboard for a Christmas gift to myself. I've been looking around and I'm really liking the small form factor of the Noppoo Choc Mini but I'm not sure where to find one. Can you guys recommend me something that's under $150?


Look no further.









http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EB2/dp/B0053U3YA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350312044&sr=8-1&keywords=filco+keyboard


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Look no further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EB2/dp/B0053U3YA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350312044&sr=8-1&keywords=filco+keyboard


I was thinking of something along the lines of this. I love my tenkeyless rapid but I kinda want something smaller. haha.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Have you looked at Vortex keyboards? They make 62 key mech boards just like the Choc Mini and are very well priced at just under $100.

They also are backlit, but if you must have the Choc Mini there are plenty on ebay. I'm in the same boat, but I'm getting a Vortex for note taking in classes. It's awful typing on my Zenbook Prime's little keyboard.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys I love my quickfire rapid, so much so I think I'm going to buy another keyboard for a Christmas gift to myself. I've been looking around and I'm really liking the small form factor of the Noppoo Choc Mini but I'm not sure where to find one. Can you guys recommend me something that's under $150?


Believe I bought my Mini from a seller on geekhack. I like it, but I need to clean the switches cuz I spilled something on it a while back and the spacebar sticks. So figured might as well swab all the switches. The keys are uniquely sized so generic novelty keycaps don't fit it unfortunately. Nice board though.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Have you looked at Vortex keyboards? They make 62 key mech boards just like the Choc Mini and are very well priced at just under $100.
> They also are backlit, but if you must have the Choc Mini there are plenty on ebay. I'm in the same boat, but I'm getting a Vortex for note taking in classes. It's awful typing on my Zenbook Prime's little keyboard.


I really like the KBT Pure you linked but couldn't find one with backlit I liked. I'm also a big fan on F5 and I'd miss it a lot, but I am very interested in the keyboard. I'm kinda new to keyboard so please help me out, can you change the keycaps on the Pure? Also what's the FN key for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Believe I bought my Mini from a seller on geekhack. I like it, but I need to clean the switches cuz I spilled something on it a while back and the spacebar sticks. So figured might as well swab all the switches. The keys are uniquely sized so generic novelty keycaps don't fit it unfortunately. Nice board though.


So many great choices I'm not sure what to get.


----------



## Paradigm84

Has anyone submitted a form in the past 2 days? My spreadsheet seems eerily quiet and I'm hoping it hasn't messed up.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Pshhh....you're just imitating an Italian red filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Behold the real deal (my italian red filco tkl with cherry doubleshots)


psh he's just imitating my Red Filco Casing for the New Years Faceplate


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Has anyone submitted a form in the past 2 days? My spreadsheet seems eerily quiet and I'm hoping it hasn't messed up.


I just dropped a submission. So you can check if it's working.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I just dropped a submission. So you can check if it's working.


Yeah it came through fine, cheers.









Also do you want the data to entered for the keyswitches to be used or should I remove it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah it came through fine, cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you want the data to entered for the keyswitches to be used or should I remove it?


It's mostly accurate, besides the picture I used (since it was just a generic from the MKB Guide.)

It was more of just a test for you, I'll get around to listing all of the keyboards and having a proper picture put up once I managed to do a switch-swap on a Shine II with my MX-Clears


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's mostly accurate, besides the picture I used (since it was just a generic from the MKB Guide.)
> 
> It was more of just a test for you, I'll get around to listing all of the keyboards and having a proper picture put up once I managed to do a switch-swap on a Shine II with my MX-Clears


Ok cheers, hopefully start getting some more responses so I can get the charts made, but I can't imagine there will be an increase until Christmas now.


----------



## Tator Tot

At least by the end of November, since some folks will snipe those BlackFriday deals.

Hopefully by next year I can have the Deck fully taken apart, the switches out, and then the switches put into the Shine II.

I love my Clear's, but I want a more functional keyboard that's also smaller (which the Shine II is.) My main love of the Ducky keyboards comes from their compact size (while still being a standard layout with standard key spacing) and all of their features.

Getting enough MX-Clear switches in Asia to actually make a full run of keyboards is next to impossible though.


----------



## DaSaint79

Where to buy Filco Majestouch-2 Ninja Tenkeyless?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Where to buy Filco Majestouch-2 Ninja Tenkeyless?


Depends, where are you based?


----------



## hyujmn

I just made the conversion over to a mechanical keyboard. I use the pullout keyboard thing under my desk so I had to purchase a tenkeyless one. I decided on the CM Quickfire Rapid with Cherry Browns (I didn't want it too clicky).

Oh
my
goodness

I used to think "Man why would anyone spend over $20 for a keyboard?"

Now I'm already contemplating what my next kb will be


----------



## Paradigm84

Welcome to the world of tomorrow.









If you fill out the form in the OP I'll add you to the club officially.


----------



## DaSaint79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends, where are you based?


Detroit, MI...


----------



## ElectroGeek007

My Quickfire Rapid arrived...and it is glorious.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Detroit, MI...


Amazon
Edit: You wanted Ninja TKL, they are available from Here, However they are based in the UK, might want to contact them and ask about shipping to US.
Edit [2]: This is from their website;
_International Royal Mail, TNT and other couriers
Royal Mail International, TNT and other courier charges are based on the weight of your order, before placing your order you can check the delivery costs, simply add all the products you wish to purchase to your shopping cart, select your delivery destination using the 'Destination' drop down menu, and the 'Despatch via' drop down menu should list the delivery costs for the different delivery methods.
Some delivery methods are not available for all consignment weights and/or destinations, these will not be offered.
Please note: Customs duties/taxes are the responsibility of the receiver, they vary greatly from country to country and we advise you get in contact with your local customs office for further information.
Liability for carriage and additional charges due to non payment will be the responsibility of the purchaser._


----------



## hammerforged

Heres my entry, Ill fill out the OP forum.

Check out my THREAD for the build log:







Only markings on the PCB I could find. Lots of people where wondering the board maker is the only reason I post these.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice job!

I believe you are the first person in the club with the G710.


----------



## Davayy

I likeee


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Heres my entry, Ill fill out the OP forum.
> Check out my THREAD for the build log:
> 
> 
> 
> Only markings on the PCB I could find. Lots of people where wondering the board maker is the only reason I post these.





Pretty nice. Looks like it's 70% mech. and 30% rubber dome?


----------



## Amo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Pretty nice. Looks like it's 70% mech. and 20% rubber dome?


And 10% awesome?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo*
> 
> And 10% awesome?


haha, nice catch! Edited!







Did you get the Core 1k for your GF yet?


----------



## willywill

new keyboard from Cooler Master with a layout that many of you will like
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316851/new-cooler-master-quickfire-tk-keyboard


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> new keyboard from Cooler Master with a layout that many of you will like
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316851/new-cooler-master-quickfire-tk-keyboard


I don't see any real improvements over their previous keyboards.


----------



## ____

Got this a few weeks ago. It's an amazing keyboard. Blues are a bit louder than I expected though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Pretty nice. Looks like it's 70% mech. and 30% rubber dome?


It looks like most of the rubber dome keys are for the extra function keys, which represents ~10% (9.8%) of the board.

Note: I counted 122 keys, based on a standard 104 layout; 6 G-keys, 104 layout, and 12 extra function keys. I am assuming only the extra function keys are rubber dome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> new keyboard from Cooler Master with a layout that many of you will like
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316851/new-cooler-master-quickfire-tk-keyboard


Personal opinion is the legend used is funky, would prefer the CM logo hidden on the back, and the capslock light location and look is tacky (sp?). I prefer the sleek look myself, or at least something with a little more though.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Heres my entry, Ill fill out the OP forum.
> Check out my THREAD for the build log:
> 
> ]


Very nice! I like that you painted that orange nastiness. bad decision to make that orange, blech.

p.s. how can i make it a spoiler rather than a huge quote


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Figured I might as well post here, it's been years since I posted here and my keyboard situation has greatly changed...

One of my main boards, my Ducky DK1087 Overclock.net Edition! With MX Blues...



And my other main board, CM Storm Quickfire Rapid, also with MX Blues...

[Picture to be added later]

And my collection of keycaps:

[Picture to be added later]

I also have two Model Ms, a SiiG Minitouch (for sale, btw) and am currently waiting on a Ducky Year Of The Dragon and a KBC Poker (both with MX Blues).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Very nice! I like that you painted that orange nastiness. bad decision to make that orange, blech.
> p.s. how can i make it a spoiler rather than a huge quote


The best thing to do is if it has images in, just delete the picture from the quote and leave *snip* in it's place, makes the thread more tidy whilst showing that there was a picture there.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, im about to get one of this keyboard, based on reviews and experience you may have which one would be best?

im really interested in this one since is white and matches my white-black-red theme that i have on my pc, becaue i have the Corsair 600T SE white









Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Blue Switch (RK-9000I)


or this one
CM Storm QuickFire Rapid - Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Red CHERRY MX Switches


so now let me explain something, as far as review goes the CM have more positive reviews, but Rosewill negative ones are the USB connector which many of them get broken. but i guess that should be
bad luck because a company shouldn't sell products if they are going to brake that easy right? so i guess people who ran into this issue, it may be due to using the keyboard in wrong places or i dont know









any thoughts?


----------



## Paradigm84

Depends on switch type you would prefer, do you want a tactile switch (i.e. where you can feel the actuation point) or a linear switch where you can't?

Also be aware the Blues can be quite loud because of their distinctive click.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends on switch type you would prefer, do you want a tactile switch (i.e. where you can feel the actuation point) or a linear switch where you can't?
> Also be aware the Blues can be quite loud because of their distinctive click.


well i dont mind the sound the make, most of the time, i have my headset on. and i dont listen anything besides what its playing on them


----------



## KipH

I thought the Rosewill and CM boards were both by the same OEM. I would not have thought they were different levels of durability. They both felt well built to me. Now, I have used a QF extensively and like it much. I would go for the new CM Quickfire back lit with 10key board I saw at Computex though. They just announced it. the CM QF TF? The storm (and probably the TF) feel a bit cramped if you are used to bigger boards. but I have small hands and like them. My wife did say that it is hard to type Chinese on them if that is an issue for any of you.


----------



## Tator Tot

CM's QuickFire, QuickFire Pro, & QuickFire Rapid were all Costar.

Same with Rosewill's RK-9000I


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i dont mind the sound the make, most of the time, i have my headset on. and i dont listen anything besides what its playing on them


This shows what switches people some people on OCN prefer for gaming:


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This shows what switches people some people on OCN prefer for gaming:


You should make the colors match the switch. Was expecting more browns and less blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> You should make the colors match the switch. Was expecting more browns and less blues.


That was a very quick version of the graph, the actual graphs won't be made until I get at least 100 responses, that was made with 16.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That was a very quick version of the graph, the actual graphs won't be made until I get at least 100 responses, that was made with 16.


The MX Blue fans could just be Razer fanboys who've tried nothing but their Black Widows







I tried out my friends Black Widow and it felt great but my Ducky with MX Browns is waay nicer for gaming IMO.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Ducky for life!


----------



## willywill

Look at what i picking up tomorrow Woot Woot a two hour drive lol
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sys/3326246589.html


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Look at what i picking up tomorrow Woot Woot a two hour drive lol
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sys/3326246589.html


OH MY gosh I think I googled "IBM Model M" and found that but I wasn't about to contact and say "hey can you ship that to me?" and also...it's near the prices I'd pay on ebay anyway. I am looking for a cheapie locally, but no luck yet. awesome that you can get it!


----------



## GridIroN

I'll join. Looks like fun times.

I present my black beauty, the Filco NInja!


http://imgur.com/m7Xv0


*Form has been filed*


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I'll join. Looks like fun times.
> 
> I present my black beauty, the Filco NInja!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/m7Xv0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Form has been filed*


Hmm, I probably should have gotten something like that instead of completely blank. Having little difficulty hitting all my numbers. I actually marked a few keys with tape on the side because I don't have muscle memory for the number row yet.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Hmm, I probably should have gotten something like that instead of completely blank. Having little difficulty hitting all my numbers. I actually marked a few keys with tape on the side because I don't have muscle memory for the number row yet.


Front printed keys are awesome. I've tried completely blank keyboards and I didn't like it. But, I also hate the feeling of the etching, or printed symbols against my skin.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I wish I could have a job to actually spend this kind of money







.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Ok weird Q time. I want to get a mechanical keyboard, and I think im getting a coolermaster quick fire pro with red swtiches, I however find it a little bland, so what I want to do is strip some old mechs and use those buttons, so I would like to know if I can take any buttons from a cherry switch KB, or must it be cherry red switch keyboards only?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Ok weird Q time. I want to get a mechanical keyboard, and I think im getting a coolermaster quick fire pro with red swtiches, I however find it a little bland, so what I want to do is strip some old mechs and use those buttons, so I would like to know if I can take any buttons from a cherry switch KB, or must it be cherry red switch keyboards only?


If by buttons you mean "keycaps" then yeah, generally MX switches are universal HOWEVER not all keyboards use the same layouts, so there will be a select few keyboards that won't be compatible with each other due to the differing keycap sizing.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If by buttons you mean "keycaps" then yeah, generally MX switches are universal HOWEVER not all keyboards use the same layouts, so there will be a select few keyboards that won't be compatible with each other due to the differing keycap sizing.


Yes, keycaps, couldnt remember the name :/ thanks for the reply +rep


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I just recently bought a Razer Blackwidow for a low price and I love it. Much better than a normal keyboard - just a bit noisy







MX Blue switches.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Look at what i picking up tomorrow Woot Woot a two hour drive lol
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sys/3326246589.html


Nice find! I'm constantly checking CraigList for deals like that.









Before:


After:



I was use to a wrist rest on my previous keyboard, Logitech S520. So I tried a piece of foam lying around in the shop. One of the dudes saw what I was using and LOL, so he made me a costum one. Makes a world of a difference. He's gonna make me one for the CM QF too.









Just thought Id share.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> The MX Blue fans could just be Razer fanboys who've tried nothing but their Black Widows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried out my friends Black Widow and it felt great but my Ducky with MX Browns is waay nicer for gaming IMO.


My Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth has MX Browns, and your right they are nice.


----------



## boost

Got a keyboards for KOTM









Will post pics tonight


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice find! I'm constantly checking CraigList for deals like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>
> I was use to a wrist rest on my previous keyboard, Logitech S520. So I tried a piece of foam lying around in the shop. One of the dudes saw what I was using and LOL, so he made me a costum one. Makes a world of a difference. He's gonna make me one for the CM QF too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought Id share.


Looks good. How much did that cost you?


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Ok weird Q time. I want to get a mechanical keyboard, and I think im getting a coolermaster quick fire pro with red swtiches, I however find it a little bland, so what I want to do is strip some old mechs and use those buttons, so I would like to know if I can take any buttons from a cherry switch KB, or must it be cherry red switch keyboards only?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If by buttons you mean "keycaps" then yeah, generally MX switches are universal HOWEVER not all keyboards use the same layouts, so there will be a select few keyboards that won't be compatible with each other due to the differing keycap sizing.


Actually, he should be careful with this. Some key caps are actually not universally sized, especially ones made by gaming companies. For example: Corsair K series mechanical keyboards have smaller, and more tightly packed keys than usual, and Razer BlackWidow mechanical boards have larger and more spaced keys than usual. Professional grade keyboards, like DasKeyboard, or Filco are usually OK though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I wish I could have a job to actually spend this kind of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Getting into mechanical keyboards is some of the best money I've spent. And I've spent probably over $400 on just mechanical keyboards. Finally ending up with my Filco, it was worth it, although I could have been way smarter with my money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I just recently bought a Razer Blackwidow for a low price and I love it. Much better than a normal keyboard - just a bit noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Blue switches.


I hope it was the new version with matt finish.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Actually, he should be careful with this. Some key caps are actually not universally sized, especially ones made by gaming companies. For example: Corsair K series mechanical keyboards have smaller, and more tightly packed keys than usual, and Razer BlackWidow mechanical boards have larger and more spaced keys than usual. Professional grade keyboards, like DasKeyboard, or Filco are usually OK though.


That's why I said there will be boards that aren't compatible, did you just read the first half of my post?


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> And I've spent probably over $400 on just mechanical keyboards.


Only $400? I spent half that on a single keycap... damn CCs, so expensive... not to mention all the money I've spent on other caps and boards. I'm probably closing in on $1000 spent towards my keyboard hobby...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks good. How much did that cost you?


Nothing, he did it for free and it took him less than 15 minutes. I offered him lunch to make one for my TKL and in black, he said yes.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Only $400? I spent half that on a single keycap... damn CCs, so expensive... not to mention all the money I've spent on other caps and boards. I'm probably closing in on $1000 spent towards my keyboard hobby...


I know right? I've spent far more than I should, and looking to spend more to try Ergo Clears. Hoping I win the board in the auction I'm winning, since it ends on my bday and it'll be a present to myself


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nothing, he did it for free and it took him less than 15 minutes. I offered him lunch to make one for my TKL and in black, he said yes.


Two custom wrist rests for one lunch, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Crazy9000

I got a keyboard I love and have stopped spending anything on them. I imagine lots of other people have done the same, but they tend to stop posting as well







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can't wait until I have money for keycaps.


----------



## Davayy

^^ YES. Still debating on TKL or not.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> ^^ YES. Still debating on TKL or not.


TKL.

Also I'm getting the set from WASD and some individual ones aswell from elsewhere hopefully.


----------



## Davayy

ButButBut ok.









Ooh, nice what colour scheme you going for?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> ButButBut ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, nice what colour scheme you going for?


I was going for Blue and Black but I'm not even sure if WASD are getting the darker blue keycaps back in stock, so maybe black with yellow, red, green? Who knows.

Then I'm also going to get some cool other caps aswell so it looks more unique.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Once WASD has their TKL custom boards out I'll definitely buy one. Until then, though, I'm skeptical.

I need one to take notes in my classes, but other than the Vortex keyboards I don't see any that I like.


----------



## EliteReplay

Any one here that can link me picture of Black keyboard with custom WASD white caps??

if you ever find the CM quickfire that would be great +1 for a person. im too lazy to look in the 972pages


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Any one here that can link me picture of Black keyboard with custom WASD white caps??
> if you ever find the CM quickfire that would be great +1 for a person. im too lazy to look in the 972pages


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


this is not the CM quickfire man im talking about this one


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this is not the CM quickfire man im talking about this one


That was the black board with white caps







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this is not the CM quickfire man im talking about this one


Get looking through the pages then.

EDIT: Found a picture of a Quickfire with white keycaps, but it's so easy to find on Google images that if you can't find it you are being lazy.


----------



## NitrousX

How would you guys compare Cherry Red MX switches to Blacks? Are they a lot lighter?


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> How would you guys compare Cherry Red MX switches to Blacks? A lot lighter?


Yes, Reds are much lighter than Blacks. Reds use the same springs as Browns and Blues do, where as Blacks have their own, heavier springs.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Yes, Reds are much lighter than Blacks. Reds use the same springs as Browns and Blues do, where as Blacks have their own, heavier springs.


But they are linear non-tactile too right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> But they are linear non-tactile too right?


Yes.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes.


What he said...

Not a big fan of linear switches. Well, not a fan of Blacks anyways, never actually owned anything with Reds...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> What he said...
> Not a big fan of linear switches. Well, not a fan of Blacks anyways, never actually owned anything with Reds...


I'm currently using a SteelSeries 7G and while it's great for gaming, sometimes my fingers can get a bit stiff after an hour of intense gaming. Do you think Reds will rectify this issue? I was looking specifically at this Filco Magestouch 2. I tried out the BlackWidow Ultimate (Blues) at a local best buy and I hated the tacticle feedback. I haven't had a chance to try out Browns yet but I'm guessing they are pretty similar to Blues but a little bit quieter.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> What he said...
> Not a big fan of linear switches. Well, not a fan of Blacks anyways, never actually owned anything with Reds...


Reds and blacks are completely different. I hate blacks but reds are probably my favorite switch, just behind Topre. Prefer Topre for typing and Reds for gaming.

Black switches are far too heavy for me.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Reds and blacks are completely different. I hate blacks but reds are probably my favorite switch, just behind Topre. Prefer Topre for typing and Reds for gaming.
> Black switches are far too heavy for me.


Since I prefer the linear non-tacticle feeling found in Blacks, do you think it will be easy for me to switch to Reds? The reason why I ask is that I read that with Reds, it's super easy to mis press keys due to the fact they are so light.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Since I prefer the linear non-tacticle feeling found in Blacks, do you think it will be easy for me to switch to Reds? The reason why I ask is that I read that with Reds, it's super easy to mis press keys due to the fact they are so light.


Few days or a week and you'll be used to them. It's real easy to get used to them in my opinion.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Since I prefer the linear non-tacticle feeling found in Blacks, do you think it will be easy for me to switch to Reds? The reason why I ask is that I read that with Reds, it's super easy to mis press keys due to the fact they are so light.


I had this problem with Browns. They were far too light and not tactile enough, so I would mistype alot. I would assume Reds would be similar, maybe even worse since there is no tactile bump at all. That's the reason I switched to Blues to begin with.


----------



## MyNamesAlex

I can see how that would be a pain in the bum. I have a k60 and playing LoL I sometimes accidentally hit the wrong key and waste a flash.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk and Mophie for power


----------



## Lazy Bear

I really prefer MX Blacks over MX Reds, I type way too aggressively.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I'm currently using a SteelSeries 7G and while it's great for gaming, sometimes my fingers can get a bit stiff after an hour of intense gaming. Do you think Reds will rectify this issue? I was looking specifically at this Filco Magestouch 2. I tried out the BlackWidow Ultimate (Blues) at a local best buy and I hated the tacticle feedback. I haven't had a chance to try out Browns yet but I'm guessing they are pretty similar to Blues but a little bit quieter.


Browns just feel like membranes to me. I don't know why you'd want a mechanical keyboard if you're just going to use browns. Just my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Since I prefer the linear non-tacticle feeling found in Blacks, do you think it will be easy for me to switch to Reds? The reason why I ask is that I read that with Reds, it's super easy to mis press keys due to the fact they are so light.


Red switches are really easy to get used to. This business about really easy mispresses are probably from people who type heavy handidly. Any normal typer will not have a an issue. I think I'd like blacks for, like, 10min, and then get annoyed at how much force they require. Reds, in comparison, are like typing on clouds.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Browns just feel like membranes to me. I don't know why you'd want a mechanical keyboard if you're just going to use browns. Just my opinion.
> Red switches are really easy to get used to. This business about really easy mispresses are probably from people who type heavy handidly. Any normal typer will not have a an issue. I think I'd like blacks for, like, 10min, and then get annoyed at how much force they require. Reds, in comparison, are like typing on clouds.


Thanks for the info. I really want to give the reds a try because with the blacks, my fingers get sore after hours of gaming.


----------



## Fortunex

Blues feel more like membrane keys than browns, but neither feel very similar to membranes at all.

Membranes have a high initial force, then they completely collapse and actuate at the bottom out. Blues and browns have a bit of actuation, then a small bump, then they continue, but it's mostly a smooth actuation instead of just a brick wall then a sudden collapse.


----------



## Orzornn

Got my Corsair Vengeance K90 in the mail yesterday and this keyboard looks nice in the dark:



Typing on this keyboard is a joy, and I really loved my Sidewinder x4 that I had before this, but this keyboard is just awesome.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Blues feel more like membrane keys than browns, but neither feel very similar to membranes at all.
> Membranes have a high initial force, then they completely collapse and actuate at the bottom out. Blues and browns have a bit of actuation, then a small bump, then they continue, but it's mostly a smooth actuation instead of just a brick wall then a sudden collapse.


Different strokes I guess. I owned a Das with browns and ended up selling it because it felt too mush mush to me. Went Blue > Brown > Red > Red for me. I kinda wanna order a black switch from WASD just to see the difference. Black is the only popular switch I've not tried.


----------



## Paradigm84

Watching a YouTube series and a guy incorrectly identifies a CM Storm Trigger as a K60, learn to mechanical keyboard!


----------



## Davayy

does he even keyboard?
EDIT: Also, para, what switch are you running on your ninja?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> does he even keyboard?
> EDIT: Also, para, what switch are you running on your ninja?


No he didn't it was a cheesy part where they were gaming on a sponsored rig and he was calling out all the components and got some wrong.









Also I'm using Browns.


----------



## Davayy

Alright cheers.


----------



## Paradigm84

Still not sure which to get?


----------



## Davayy

Well kind of, just wanna get other people's opinions on blues/browns which is why im trawling through the thread right now.







Probably just gonna get browns, blues look a bit too clicky.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Yes, Reds are much lighter than Blacks. Reds use the same springs as Browns and Blues do, where as Blacks have their own, heavier springs.


If you were at the meet you could've tried my KMAC with Red stems, 65G springs, Stickered and lubed and you would've like it









I was the same way about Cherry MX black but the Korean's changed my mind ^_^


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> If you were at the meet you could've tried my KMAC with Red stems, 65G springs, Stickered and lubed and you would've like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same way about Cherry MX black but the Korean's changed my mind ^_^


Dammit, now I wish I had actually went... but oh how I hate driving into the city...


----------



## Dynastyy

black or red for gaming i have never used red but black works really well


----------



## Fortunex

Just ordered some keycaps. White WASD and a red Esc.


----------



## mironccr345

I think I found my next keyboard??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KOREAN-ENGLISH-NKRO-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Black-Switch-Game-Pro-/200782076280


----------



## Dynastyy

looks nice but needs a wrist rest helps alot with typing and gaming


----------



## ranviper

Just found a blue LED KBT Race 75% on ebay and bought the last one! Here's some pics from the sale, pumped!




Won't be here until late Oct early Nov, shipping from China. But will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Davayy

The blue and the black with the size of it just works perfectly, it looks....


----------



## ranviper

I KNOW, I have been looking for one of these forever, and finally was able to snag one. The last one at that. I lucked out!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I got a question, for most illuminated keyboards, is it possible to add an o-ring to all of the keys without any of the lighting to be affected?


----------



## Davayy

I presume so because the o-ring just sits on top of the switch? Does this affect the LED?


----------



## DEcomputers

Go ahead and add me to the list...





Corsair K90 with Cherry MX Red


----------



## Paradigm84

FYI to anyone wanting to join the club, if you fill out the form I will see it, don't worry.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Just found a blue LED KBT Race 75% on ebay and bought the last one! Here's some pics from the sale, pumped!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be here until late Oct early Nov, shipping from China. But will post pics when it arrives.


MY AMOUNT OF JELLY IS NOT PALPABLE.


----------



## GridIroN

Anyone have any idea why the thread code isn't working for me in my signature...? I copy pasted exactly what was displayed on the front page...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why the thread code isn't working for me in my signature...? I copy pasted exactly what was displayed on the front page...?


Thread code no longer works properly, that's legacy from our V-Bulletin days.

Use the same words, just highlight the text & add in the URL yourself with the text editor.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> MY AMOUNT OF JELLY IS NOT PALPABLE.


Haha, I am so anxious it's going to give me the runs.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Okay, I'm look for MX Brown keys, illuminated keyboard and media keys (can be just Fn key). My choices are: Rosewill RK-9100BR, CM Storm Trigger, Max Durandal, Ducky Shine II... are there any others you guys might recommend?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Okay, I'm look for MX Brown keys, illuminated keyboard and media keys (can be just Fn key). My choices are: Rosewill RK-9100BR, CM Storm Trigger, Max Durandal, Ducky Shine II... are there any others you guys might recommend?


Just curious, why the need for media keys? Most media players support hot keys, that's practically the same as a FN key.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Okay, I'm look for MX Brown keys, illuminated keyboard and media keys (can be just Fn key). My choices are: Rosewill RK-9100BR, CM Storm Trigger, Max Durandal, Ducky Shine II... are there any others you guys might recommend?


If you're shopping USD prices:

CM Storm Trigger is probably the best value on a "gaming" basis due to the Macro keys.

Corsair K90 is another option, but it's not as good as the rest. Recommended if you like the style though, as it's built well.

I'd avoid the Durandal though, not very well built. Casing feels kinda cheap & plasticy.

Rosewill, Ducky, & CM Storm Trigger all feel pretty solid & robust.

Rosewill is the same price as the Trigger on Newegg right now, only reason why I'd vote for the trigger.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just curious, why the need for media keys? Most media players support hot keys, that's practically the same as a FN key.


I know they do. But I'm currently using a keyboard that has media keys and it's something I'm really used to. So the Fn keys would be the next best thing.


----------



## DaSaint79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Amazon
> Edit: You wanted Ninja TKL, they are available from Here, However they are based in the UK, might want to contact them and ask about shipping to US.
> Edit [2]: This is from their website;
> _International Royal Mail, TNT and other couriers
> Royal Mail International, TNT and other courier charges are based on the weight of your order, before placing your order you can check the delivery costs, simply add all the products you wish to purchase to your shopping cart, select your delivery destination using the 'Destination' drop down menu, and the 'Despatch via' drop down menu should list the delivery costs for the different delivery methods.
> Some delivery methods are not available for all consignment weights and/or destinations, these will not be offered.
> Please note: Customs duties/taxes are the responsibility of the receiver, they vary greatly from country to country and we advise you get in contact with your local customs office for further information.
> Liability for carriage and additional charges due to non payment will be the responsibility of the purchaser._


Thanks for this information...


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I know they do. But I'm currently using a keyboard that has media keys and it's something I'm really used to. So the Fn keys would be the next best thing.


That makes no sense to me. For example CoolerMaster QFR, Play/Pause = FN + F5. Could just make your hotkeys Menu+F5... Exactly the same except you can choose which keys you want to use when using hotkeys.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thread code no longer works properly, that's legacy from our V-Bulletin days.
> 
> Use the same words, just highlight the text & add in the URL yourself with the text editor.


Nevermind.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> That makes no sense to me. For example CoolerMaster QFR, Play/Pause = FN + F5. Could just make your hotkeys Menu+F5... Exactly the same except you can choose which keys you want to use when using hotkeys.


Even if I don't have any sort of media buttons (including Fn), what other backlit MX Brown keyboards are there that are good?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Even if I don't have any sort of media buttons (including Fn), what other backlit MX Brown keyboards are there that are good?


Hmm, I'm not a fan of backlit keyboards either.. but I'll let you have that one.

Ducky, KBTalking Race/Pure, um not sure what else. There are other ones, but I wouldn't happily recommend them.


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Even if I don't have any sort of media buttons (including Fn), what other backlit MX Brown keyboards are there that are good?


Have you checked out http://www.maxkeyboard.com/?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Tator Tot said the Durandal by Max Keyboards is not a very good board. But the Nighthawk X8 is a damn good one? Is it fully worth $145?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Have you checked out http://www.maxkeyboard.com/?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Okay, I'm look for MX Brown keys, illuminated keyboard and media keys (can be just Fn key). My choices are: Rosewill RK-9100BR, CM Storm Trigger, *Max Durandal*, Ducky Shine II... are there any others you guys might recommend?


I'm guessing yes.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Okay, I'm look for MX Brown keys, illuminated keyboard and media keys (can be just Fn key). My choices are: Rosewill RK-9100BR, CM Storm Trigger, Max Durandal, Ducky Shine II... are there any others you guys might recommend?


Ducky Shine II would not be a disappointment that's for sure. Ducky makes great boards. That, and the Max Nighthawk is solid. Took the good design of the xarmor board, but gave it good quality to match.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Tator Tot said the Durandal by Max Keyboards is not a very good board. But the Nighthawk X8 is a damn good one? Is it fully worth $145?


It's based on an iOne product that many users had troubles with and issues abound (part of their U9 series.)

I don't hate it, but it's not worth $145.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Anyone?


Nothin' like bringing up a dead post....
Anyway, I found a place that does clear keycaps, not sure thats exactly what you're looking for but will still be able to see the LED.
http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php

There are other colours available aswell.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got 2 new boards today. An SGI granite (dampened white alps) and a rare old logo Dell (salmon/pink alps).


----------



## ripster

Got any nickels for those pink ALPS?

http://www.overclock.net/t/881812/tell-me-how-many-nickels-it-takes-to-depress-the-keys-on-your-keyboard

FOR KEYBOARD SCIENCE!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Got any nickels for those pink ALPS?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/881812/tell-me-how-many-nickels-it-takes-to-depress-the-keys-on-your-keyboard
> FOR KEYBOARD SCIENCE!


I've only got 4 nickels in the house. I'll update later tonight when my GF gets home. She's got a ton of change in her coin purse....(not even going to extend that one into a joke.....<----or that one either







)


----------



## ripster

Works best if you get some krazy glue too.


----------



## Paradigm84

I require your assistance!

Where are good places to get special keycaps like the ones on http://www.techkeys.us ?

I'm ordering a few of them from there but I'd like to get some other cool ones but I don't know where to get them.

Preferably not from Geekhack as I don't have an account, I've looked around eBay but found no cool ones.









Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I require your assistance!
> Where are good places to get special keycaps like the ones on http://www.techkeys.us ?
> I'm ordering a few of them from there but I'd like to get some other cool ones but I don't know where to get them.
> Preferably not from Geekhack as I don't have an account, I've looked around eBay but found no cool ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are welcomed.


Group buys at GH or DT, other than that you're just going to be getting used or left over ones.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Group buys at GH or DT, other than that you're just going to be getting used or left over ones.


So you don't know of any more sites like the one I put in the post?


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

keypop.net

Oh, and buy some Breaking Bad caps from techkeys... I helped run that GB over on Geekhack.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> keypop.net
> Oh, and buy some Breaking Bad caps from techkeys... I helped run that GB over on Geekhack.


Cheers!

And yes, as soon as I saw them I wanted them.


----------



## mojosephwu

Just got my quickfire rapid pro Cherry mx Brown ~~ can't wait to try it out

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you don't know of any more sites like the one I put in the post?


Nar, not off the top of my head. But those are all GH group buys anyway.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers!
> And yes, as soon as I saw them I wanted them.


Can't wait to get mine... should be coming in tomorrow or Monday, techkeys always ships fast.

Oh, and another keycap site:

http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/


----------



## Paradigm84

I can see a lot of money being spent on little bits of plastic in the near future.









Cheers guys. +rep


----------



## wanako

I've been contemplating getting a Mech keyboard. After some reading about the different types and switches and such, I'd think I'd like to go with a Cherry MX Red. I saw a couple of Corsairs, Rosewills and a Steelseries board that got my attention. I'm kinda liking the steelseries 6GV/2. I've got $100. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got 2 new boards today. An SGI granite (dampened white alps) and a rare old logo Dell (salmon/pink alps).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you find those?? Didn't know they made pink/salmon Alps Switches.









Also, my co-worker made me a custom wrist rest for my CM TKL. I got the measurements from the Filco TKL Wrist Rest and asked him to make it a little longer because of the way my palms rest on the keyboard. Not bad, and it cost me a large Pizza.







Anyone interested, send me a PM.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

If only the Ducky Shine II keyboards were in stock in places haha. Looking at one of the MX Brown switches and Blue LEDs.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Where did you find those?? Didn't know they made pink/salmon Alps Switches.


I got it off ebay. I'm not 100% in love with it....I think I favor the dampened alps better. If you want it shoot me a PM and we can work out a deal.


----------



## Figit090

question: are blue alps one of the best keyswitches, or at least considered one of the better ones?

I found a Focus 2001 keyboard that I'm waiting to hear back on for pricing and hopefully for switch info. It's got the AT cable but I found an AT/PS/2 adapter at a thrift store today so I'm set...but I was just wondering about those blue switches that it could have. I don't hear much about blue alps, mainly white and cream and then cherrys.

I found this thread on the board: http://www.overclock.net/products/focus-fk-2001/reviews


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Can't wait to get mine... should be coming in tomorrow or Monday, techkeys always ships fast.
> Oh, and another keycap site:
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/


Wait, A UK based keycap company?!!?
Oh my..


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Wait, A UK based keycap company?!!?
> Oh my..


£18 for WASD and another key... lol no thanks


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> £18 for WASD and another key... lol no thanks


Yeah i know hahah, a tad on the dear side...aren't they..
On the subject of vendors, Para, do you reckon it would be a good idea to have a list of sites where you can buy Mechanical keyboard parts from on the OP? Or at least the major ones. Saves people having to look through 980 pages of chat. Just a thought.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can see a lot of money being spent on little bits of plastic in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys. +rep


I foresee that, plus a lot of angry spouses/parents.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> question: are blue alps one of the best keyswitches, or at least considered one of the better ones?
> I found a Focus 2001 keyboard that I'm waiting to hear back on for pricing and hopefully for switch info. It's got the AT cable but I found an AT/PS/2 adapter at a thrift store today so I'm set...but I was just wondering about those blue switches that it could have. I don't hear much about blue alps, mainly white and cream and then cherrys.
> I found this thread on the board: http://www.overclock.net/products/focus-fk-2001/reviews


Blue alps are considered to be among the best alps....if they ever pop up on ebay they always go fast. I say buy it if it has blue alps. If you don't like it, sell it to me!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Yeah i know hahah, a tad on the dear side...aren't they..
> On the subject of vendors, Para, do you reckon it would be a good idea to have a list of sites where you can buy Mechanical keyboard parts from on the OP? Or at least the major ones. Saves people having to look through 980 pages of chat. Just a thought.


How dare you suggest stuff to me.









But yeah, that's a good idea, I'm going away later until tomorrow, but when I get back I'll try to sort it out among coursework.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I foresee that, plus a lot of angry spouses/parents.


Yeah you are right, but at the end of the day, I'll have a cool keyboard and they won't.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Got any nickels for those pink ALPS?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/881812/tell-me-how-many-nickels-it-takes-to-depress-the-keys-on-your-keyboard
> FOR KEYBOARD SCIENCE!


Rip-o-meter results: 65-70g for the majority of the keyboard. Arrow cluster registers a uniform 75g.


----------



## ____

I think my favorite keyboard is still IBM Model M at my work (which was the keyboard that convinced me to get a mechanical keyboard for myself).


----------



## azianai

got these in the mail today =D


----------



## Davayy

Not sure if you've seen this or not, but anyway thought it deserved a place in here.



Shine 2 which ducky sent to this guy to test..

More Here


----------



## alcal

I've had this KB for a while but totally forgot to join the club. Ducky Shine (DK-9000s) from TigerImports I believe. The custom keycaps were a birthday present from my wonderful girlfriend and my roommate. I'm thinking of getting a red or white (or both?) Shine 2 since my current build is red, but we'll see.

proof: (note IGN/screenname on spacebar)


and proof it's mechanical:


----------



## ____

What's the best way to clean the oil off keycaps? I have blank keys and it's really noticeable for some keys (wasd cluster, home row).


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> What's the best way to clean the oil off keycaps? I have blank keys and it's really noticeable for some keys (wasd cluster, home row).


Throw the keycaps in a large glass cup with some warm water and 5 or 6 denture cleaner tabs. Once they're done soaking in the denture cleaner tab bath, throw them in a pillow case....tie the case in a knot then put in the dryer on low low heat for 20 minutes.

I clean a ton of old (early 1990s...late 1980s) keycaps and it works like a charm and is incredibly quick.


----------



## Davayy

Sounds a like a tried and tested method.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> What's the best way to clean the oil off keycaps? I have blank keys and it's really noticeable for some keys (wasd cluster, home row).
> 
> 
> 
> Throw the keycaps in a large glass cup with some warm water and 5 or 6 denture cleaner tabs. Once they're done soaking in the denture cleaner tab bath, throw them in a pillow case....tie the case in a knot then put in the dryer on low low heat for 20 minutes.
> 
> I clean a ton of old (early 1990s...late 1980s) keycaps and it works like a charm and is incredibly quick.
Click to expand...

I'll try this someday when my keyboard is shinier than a mirror.

In the meanwhile, can I just wipe my keys with something?


----------



## ripster

Turn over keyboard and shake.

Then wipe with old tshirt and simple green.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Turn over keyboard and shake.
> 
> Then wipe with old tshirt and simple green.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Why do I have to lube up the keyboard?


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Throw the keycaps in a large glass cup with some warm water and 5 or 6 denture cleaner tabs. Once they're done soaking in the denture cleaner tab bath, throw them in a pillow case....tie the case in a knot then put in the dryer on low low heat for 20 minutes.
> I clean a ton of old (early 1990s...late 1980s) keycaps and it works like a charm and is incredibly quick.


I've tried this method the other day, read about it on another board and I can honestly say the keys look as good as new.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Turn over keyboard and shake.
> 
> Then wipe with old tshirt and simple green.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have to lube up the keyboard?
Click to expand...

You don't. I was just giving you the quick and dirty method. The cleaning guide when it's finished will include the contents from this classic OCN post and the lubing section is for AFTER a solvent bath.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


----------



## Fortunex

Playing typing games is really fun on a mechanical keyboard









Good practice to get used to different switches too.


----------



## GridIroN

What do you guys use for lubricant on squeeky stablizers? My backspace is really squeeky, and the internetz says not to use Vaseline, so I have no idea what to use...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> What do you guys use for lubricant on squeeky stablizers? My backspace is really squeeky, and the internetz says not to use Vaseline, so I have no idea what to use...


White Lithium Grease.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> What do you guys use for lubricant on squeeky stablizers? My backspace is really squeeky, and the internetz says not to use Vaseline, so I have no idea what to use...


Silicone grease.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Blue alps are considered to be among the best alps....if they ever pop up on ebay they always go fast. I say buy it if it has blue alps. If you don't like it, sell it to me!


great to know, thank you!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My SGI Granite after a 4 hour retrobrite treatment in the South Florida sun.

All of those fancy retrobrite recipes are bs. There's no need for xanthan gum or glycerin. All I used was 40 vol creme developer from Sally's Beauty supply ($12 for a gallon...enough to do several boards) and sunshine.

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## Leiurus

Here are the relevant proof of my Ducky / Filco ownership, so that I can link the membership sheet to this post (took a pic of the Ducky I use at home, I use the FIlco at work so I just shot the receipt)





I went to buy a Ducky and after exploring dozens of shops without success, I stumbled upon a small one carrying several brands (Ducky, Cherry, Filco, Razer, Steelseries, etc...)

I was looking for the 9008SII with blue switch/white LED but they had only the blue LED one. Nevertheless a I took it but wanted to have a look at the Filco. It was just crying for me to buy it, so damn sexy...But backlit is a must for my personnal keyboard as I type a lot in the dark. Grabbed the Ducky, went out for a bit of shopping, went back to the shop and took the Filco too. I use it at work and it is simply the best feeling keyboard I've owned so far, as someone said on OCN, "sex for my fingers".

My ultimate keyboard would be a Filco Majestouch ninja with white LED backlit keys and blue switch, just thinking about it makes me smile with delight...


----------



## Justlme

Proud owner of corsair K90 !! Mechanicals all the way!


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> Proud owner of corsair K90 !! Mechanicals all the way!


Let us know if you encounter any issues with it, most people will advise you to steer clear from K90.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> Let us know if you encounter any issues with it, most people will advise you to steer clear from K90.


Since when? I've had my K90 for about 4 months now, and it's been nothing but a pleasure to use.


----------



## Justlme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> Proud owner of corsair K90 !! Mechanicals all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if you encounter any issues with it, most people will advise you to steer clear from K90.
Click to expand...

Been using mine for 3 months and its doing awesome! well its playing better than my previous lycosa .mind sharing what issues might pop up so I can keep an eye for them x).


----------



## lifeskills

Hey guys I just bought my first mechanical, a Ducky year of the Dragon, with cherry MX browns, and yellow LEDs. Super pumped! Im a little apprehensive about losing the ten keys, but I'm sure I'll get used to it soon enough. Always wanted the tenkeys on the right side of the mouse anyway, so if its an issue I will just add a keypad.

I'll be filling out the form once I get it, and will post some pics as well. Kinda bummed TankGuys didn't have the wrist wrest, was hoping to get that too


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought my first mechanical, a Ducky year of the Dragon, with cherry MX browns, and yellow LEDs. Super pumped! Im a little apprehensive about losing the ten keys, but I'm sure I'll get used to it soon enough. Always wanted the tenkeys on the right side of the mouse anyway, so if its an issue I will just add a keypad.
> I'll be filling out the form once I get it, and will post some pics as well. Kinda bummed TankGuys didn't have the wrist wrest, was hoping to get that too


Nice one, i'm contemplating going tkl aswell, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm back!

Also FYI, you only have to link the post if you have already posted the relevant info in a post in this thread and don't want to fill out all the info.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> Let us know if you encounter any issues with it, most people will advise you to steer clear from K90.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Since when? I've had my K90 for about 4 months now, and it's been nothing but a pleasure to use.


I had the K60, and I found that it was not worth the money considering it was not entirely mechanical, and the fact that the key set is physically smaller than other typical keyboards made typing on it feel weird. Also, not having a shell and the manner in which the switches are attached to the board made it feel weird. My Filco Ninja and Corsair K60 feel like totally different keyboards. I think the fact that the filco's switches are sauldered firmly onto a steel plate makes for smoother actuation, vs the Corsair's which feels...I don't know how to describe it....as if there is artificial resisistance from the switch actuating imperfectly. As if it was "rusty".


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm back!
> Also FYI, you only have to link the post if you have already posted the relevant info in a post in this thread and don't want to fill out all the info.


WB.
I think there should be a PM waiting for you regarding keysets.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> WB.
> I think there should be a PM waiting for you regarding keysets.


You lie!


----------



## Davayy

what was the last message you received from me?


----------



## lifeskills

What does this white on white mean?

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139

EDIT: oh nevermind I thought those were ABS plastic. ^

Are the letters one coat and the rest two? Has anyone tried these out, I'm wondering if they would work well on an LED board and let the letters shine through, or just make the whole keycap glow.

Really liking a lot of the boards in this thread, and like the engraved look, but also wanted to go backlit so looks like I just made the discovery that most LED users make when looking into keycaps









anyways lovin the engraved look where the letters dont show, and would love to find something that will allow light to pass through. Might end up buying a nice set of engraved keys anyway because I still love the backlit look when the edges of the keys are illuminated.

Im gonna keep checking out all the sweet boards on this thread and figure something out once i recover from this $160 KB purchase


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> What does this white on white mean?
> * Snip *


I think it means that the writing ( numbers etc ) are in white, then the base colour of the keys are in white aswell. Looking at some others on their site it has 'black on white' where the text is in white but on black keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> what was the last message you received from me?


From the 19th Oct.


----------



## Davayy

should be one there now..hopefully.


----------



## Arizonian

Well took the plunge into my first mech a Logitech G710+ brown keys with O-rings. Will post pic when it arrives.

Question for any other G710 owners.....

1. Any problems with back lighting? Hear two reports of one lights going out and another starting to flicker.

2. Any issues with the volume scrolling? Is it firmly in place or can it be pushed up and down?

Other than a few issues it seems to be a very solid build mechanically. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Justlme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I had the K60, and I found that it was not worth the money considering it was not entirely mechanical, and the fact that the key set is physically smaller than other typical keyboards made typing on it feel weird. Also, not having a shell and the manner in which the switches are attached to the board made it feel weird. My Filco Ninja and Corsair K60 feel like totally different keyboards. I think the fact that the filco's switches are sauldered firmly onto a steel plate makes for smoother actuation, vs the Corsair's which feels...I don't know how to describe it....as if there is artificial resisistance from the switch actuating imperfectly. As if it was "rusty".


Very interesting im actually enjoying the k90, took me a while to get used to the keys are very soft....very little resistance to me ( i believe its due to it being cherry red). what made me go with the k90 was the build, honestly i love how it looks xD

thanks for the comparison will definitely look into filco.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> What does this white on white mean?
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139
> EDIT: oh nevermind I thought those were ABS plastic. ^
> Are the letters one coat and the rest two? Has anyone tried these out, I'm wondering if they would work well on an LED board and let the letters shine through, or just make the whole keycap glow.
> Really liking a lot of the boards in this thread, and like the engraved look, but also wanted to go backlit so looks like I just made the discovery that most LED users make when looking into keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways lovin the engraved look where the letters dont show, and would love to find something that will allow light to pass through. Might end up buying a nice set of engraved keys anyway because I still love the backlit look when the edges of the keys are illuminated.
> Im gonna keep checking out all the sweet boards on this thread and figure something out once i recover from this $160 KB purchase


What's with your avatar?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> What does this white on white mean?
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139
> EDIT: oh nevermind I thought those were ABS plastic. ^
> Are the letters one coat and the rest two? Has anyone tried these out, I'm wondering if they would work well on an LED board and let the letters shine through, or just make the whole keycap glow.
> Really liking a lot of the boards in this thread, and like the engraved look, but also wanted to go backlit so looks like I just made the discovery that most LED users make when looking into keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways lovin the engraved look where the letters dont show, and would love to find something that will allow light to pass through. Might end up buying a nice set of engraved keys anyway because I still love the backlit look when the edges of the keys are illuminated.
> Im gonna keep checking out all the sweet boards on this thread and figure something out once i recover from this $160 KB purchase


This is completely off topic, but, I MUST.

You're in P-town, so you should go join the Northwest Overclocker's Club, link in my sig. And, what IS up with your avatar? Is that the Steele bridge or is that the one between Washington and Oregon, the one nearby the Red Lion?


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> What does this white on white mean?
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139
> EDIT: oh nevermind I thought those were ABS plastic. ^
> Are the letters one coat and the rest two? Has anyone tried these out, I'm wondering if they would work well on an LED board and let the letters shine through, or just make the whole keycap glow.
> Really liking a lot of the boards in this thread, and like the engraved look, but also wanted to go backlit so looks like I just made the discovery that most LED users make when looking into keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways lovin the engraved look where the letters dont show, and would love to find something that will allow light to pass through. Might end up buying a nice set of engraved keys anyway because I still love the backlit look when the edges of the keys are illuminated.
> Im gonna keep checking out all the sweet boards on this thread and figure something out once i recover from this $160 KB purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with your avatar?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> What does this white on white mean?
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=139
> EDIT: oh nevermind I thought those were ABS plastic. ^
> Are the letters one coat and the rest two? Has anyone tried these out, I'm wondering if they would work well on an LED board and let the letters shine through, or just make the whole keycap glow.
> Really liking a lot of the boards in this thread, and like the engraved look, but also wanted to go backlit so looks like I just made the discovery that most LED users make when looking into keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways lovin the engraved look where the letters dont show, and would love to find something that will allow light to pass through. Might end up buying a nice set of engraved keys anyway because I still love the backlit look when the edges of the keys are illuminated.
> Im gonna keep checking out all the sweet boards on this thread and figure something out once i recover from this $160 KB purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely off topic, but, I MUST.
> 
> You're in P-town, so you should go join the Northwest Overclocker's Club, link in my sig. And, what IS up with your avatar? Is that the Steele bridge or is that the one between Washington and Oregon, the one nearby the Red Lion?
Click to expand...

That's the Hawthorne bridge, its a timelapse turned into a gif.

@lazybear I will definitely check that out, on mobile right now, but sounds cool, are you a fan of pdxlan?

So what do yall think will those whites glow yellow on the my board? Might get a wasd set and try them out


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I have a good feeling I'm going to have a CM Storm Trigger in a couple months. Be sure for me to post pictures... if I get one LOL.


----------



## TheNephilim

It's been mid october! :+ Come on with the Nighthawk X8 ... XD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I have a good feeling I'm going to have a CM Storm Trigger in a couple months. Be sure for me to post pictures... if I get one LOL.


Don't the forget the obligatory "driving over keyboard with a monster truck" durability test video. Just kidding.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> That's the Hawthorne bridge, its a timelapse turned into a gif.


I thought as much, now I'm curious to know how the camera is mounted not to warp with the bridge.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

If anyone is looking for a nice set of keycaps, there is a group buy going on for various sets of thick PBT dyesubs. Options available include an ANSI blue on white set as well as some much rarer options like Russian, Dvorak, and US international. These are much better quality than the doubleshots sold in most group buys. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=31861.0


----------



## wanako

I think I may be going with the Logitech G710+. That thing looks nice!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I think I may be going with the Logitech G710+. That thing looks nice!


Hopefully the build quality is better than some of their previous boards.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I think I may be going with the Logitech G710+. That thing looks nice!


I'm really not a fan of Logitech aesthetics when it comes to their peripherals; i don't like their mice, nor their keyboards - they all look rather 'over done' if you get me. The G710+ looks seems to have too much board, not enough keys. I probably made no sense but its all i think about when i look at a logitech board.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hopefully the build quality is better than some of their previous boards.


I heard from the some of the guys on here that it's actually pretty good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I heard from the some of the guys on here that it's actually pretty good.


I hope so, the G19 wasn't built very well at all, the main casing was creaky and flexed quite a bit.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I'm really not a fan of Logitech aesthetics when it comes to their peripherals; i don't like their mice, nor their keyboards - they all look rather 'over done' if you get me. The G710+ looks seems to have too much board, not enough keys. I probably made no sense but its all i think about when i look at a logitech board.


I agree completely! The G400 mouse is my exception though. That being said, I don't like many brands that dip their toes in every type of hardware/peripherals.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope so, the G19 wasn't built very well at all, the main casing was creaky and flexed quite a bit.


My back lighting is already out on the left side. Other than that the board is really nice.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> That's the Hawthorne bridge, its a timelapse turned into a gif.
> @lazybear I will definitely check that out, on mobile right now, but sounds cool, are you a fan of pdxlan?
> So what do yall think will those whites glow yellow on the my board? Might get a wasd set and try them out


I might be going to the one in February, still not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> My back lighting is already out on the left side. Other than that the board is really nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


One more reason why Logitech is just "OK."


----------



## NitrousX

Just got my Filco Majestouch 2 (Reds) in my mail today. It really does feel like typing on boobs.







I would say that is a significant upgrade from my SteelSeries 7G (blacks) in terms of responsiveness.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just got my Filco Majestouch 2 (Reds) in my mail today. It really does feel like typing on boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that is a significant upgrade from my SteelSeries 7G (blacks) in terms of responsiveness.


Surely a membrane keyboard would be more akin to typing on breasts.









Unless you have a robot girlfriend.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Surely a membrane keyboard would be more akin to typing on breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a robot girlfriend.


Have you not heard the term? Reds are known for the breast like resemblance.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Have you not heard the term? Reds are known for the breast like resemblance.


I just don't imagine anything mechanical would resemble that.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just don't imagine anything mechanical would resemble that.


True, but Reds have a soft smooth glide to them, whereas other switches seem a little more grainy. I can definitely say this scissordome I'm typing on does not resemble them at all!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> True, but Reds have a soft smooth glide to them, whereas other switches seem a little more grainy. I can definitely say this scissordome I'm typing on does not resemble them at all!


This is by far the weirdest conversation I've ever had on here.









One last spreadsheet update then time for sleep, lectures in 7 hours.


----------



## NitrousX

One might also say that with reds it feels like you are really typing on clouds.







It's so smooth in comparison to blacks.


----------



## azianai

forgot to post pics of my new keycaps I picked up from the post office on Sat


----------



## Davayy

Went into PCworld today to buy something, came across their 'gaming selection'. Had 1 siberia V2, and 1 Razer blackwidow. I had a little go on the MX blues and thought they were actually quite nice, if not a little loud. ( getting some odd looks from people as i was happily typing away to nothing







). If Browns are anything like the blues, but without the click then i'll be a happy bunny. Just my little story for the day.....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Went into PCworld today to buy something, came across their 'gaming selection'. Had 1 siberia V2, and 1 Razer blackwidow. I had a little go on the MX blues and thought they were actually quite nice, if not a little loud. ( getting some odd looks from people as i was happily typing away to nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If Browns are anything like the blues, but without the click then i'll be a happy bunny. Just my little story for the day.....


Sound comparison:




Can't wait until I get my keycaps.


----------



## Davayy

They still haven't sent it aksfjlaf;








I've been checking my email every 15 mins haha.


----------



## wanako

Getting the G710+! Mad stoked! Hurry up NewEgg!!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Before you do that you should look into other LED backlit keyboards, the LEDs in the G170 go out pretty fast.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Before you do that you should look into other LED backlit keyboards, the LEDs in the G170 go out pretty fast.


Aren't LEDs supposed to last a long time? If LEDs go out quickly, then the keyboard manufacturer is doing it wrong.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Aren't LEDs supposed to last a long time? If LEDs go out quickly, then the keyboard manufacturer is doing it wrong.


Well it is logitech... they made a keyboard that needs its own AC Power block.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> My back lighting is already out on the left side. Other than that the board is really nice.


His LEDs went out pretty fast, I think.


----------



## ranviper

Already added, but got some new pics before my KBT Race 75 arrives, so pumped for that!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Is that a Vortex or a QPad MK80?

If that's the Vortex it's damn sexy, can't wait to get a 62 key one.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Is that a Vortex or a QPad MK80?
> If that's the Vortex it's damn sexy, can't wait to get a 62 key one.


Neither, older than that. Though iOne has a terrible rep, this particular Xarmor has held up well...Minus the 2 times it was shipped to get repaired LED's... But I have a KBT Race 75% with blue LED's on the way.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a nice set of keycaps, there is a group buy going on for various sets of thick PBT dyesubs. Options available include an ANSI blue on white set as well as some much rarer options like Russian, Dvorak, and US international. These are much better quality than the doubleshots sold in most group buys. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=31861.0


Ordered myself a few sets yesterday


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Before you do that you should look into other LED backlit keyboards, the LEDs in the G170 go out pretty fast.


Too late, already got it:




Just arrived a few minutes ago. I'll keep an eye on it though, and should the worst come to pass, I've got contacts at Logitech.

Gotta say though, I'm loving the feeling of these Browns. I haven't put my hands on a mechanical since the mid 90s. It's a welcome feeling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Too late, already got it:
> *snip*
> Just arrived a few minutes ago. I'll keep an eye on it though, and should the worst come to pass, I've got contacts at Logitech.
> Gotta say though, I'm loving the feeling of these Browns. I haven't put my hands on a mechanical since the mid 90s. It's a welcome feeling.


I like the way it is gamer-y but not too over the top.

I'd prefer if it was matte than glossy though, I can imagine it getting very fingerprint-y.

Also what is the build quality like, have you tried flexing it at the corners?


----------



## Crunkles

Bought this yesterday from a user on GH; Phantom with 1.5x Modifiers & Italian Red Filco Case with Ragnorock Set + Tsangan. Switches are Lubed and Stickered MX Ergo Clears. Red Cherry GH set isn't included though, so trying to get one of the extra sets from the group buy.

Credit to MagicMeatball on GH for the picture since he will just be shipping it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 
> Bought this yesterday from a user on GH; Phantom with 1.5x Modifiers & Italian Red Filco Case with Ragnorock Set + Tsangan. Switches are Lubed and Stickered MX Ergo Clears. Red Cherry GH set isn't included though, so trying to get one of the extra sets from the group buy.
> Credit to MagicMeatball on GH for the picture since he will just be shipping it today or tomorrow.


Very nice board you've got there.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like the way it is gamer-y but not too over the top.
> I'd prefer if it was matte than glossy though, I can imagine it getting very fingerprint-y.
> Also what is the build quality like, have you tried flexing it at the corners?


Yeah, I'm gonna be taking a spray paint can to the orange. I'm not a fan of glossy at all, but I'll make due. Not like I'm gonna be touching the glossy parts anyway. If the keycaps were glossy, then yeah, I'd be pissed.









Build quality seems pretty damn good. I didn't feel it flexing at all and feels quite sturdy and heavy. I like it! I'll be trying it out once I get home from work.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this yesterday from a user on GH; Phantom with 1.5x Modifiers & Italian Red Filco Case with Ragnorock Set + Tsangan. Switches are Lubed and Stickered MX Ergo Clears. Red Cherry GH set isn't included though, so trying to get one of the extra sets from the group buy.
> 
> Credit to MagicMeatball on GH for the picture since he will just be shipping it today or tomorrow.


Hey, I know that guy. MAKE SURE HE SHIPS YOU THE KEYS!

http://deskthority.net/off-topic-f10/beware-of-magicmeatball-t3766-120.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna be taking a spray paint can to the orange. I'm not a fan of glossy at all, but I'll make due. Not like I'm gonna be touching the glossy parts anyway. If the keycaps were glossy, then yeah, I'd be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build quality seems pretty damn good. I didn't feel it flexing at all and feels quite sturdy and heavy. I like it! I'll be trying it out once I get home from work.


Ah right, should look good without the orange.









Also we need to really set up an official durability test for the keyboards, the only thing I can suggest is a fight to the death using the keyboards, with the benchmark being me with my Filco.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ... a fight to the death using the keyboards, with the benchmark being me with my Filco.


My Model M could take you and your Filco any day of the week!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> My Model M could take you and your Filco any day of the week!


Yeah, but I was on about a 1v1 fight, I'm not trying to do large scale demolition.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> My Model M could take you and your Filco any day of the week!


^^ This.

In a fight to the death, people with Model M's are like the Teutonic Knights of OCN.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

MODEL Ms FTW!!!


----------



## Davayy

Now, now ladies. Don't make me get my Sidewinder x4 involved.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Now, now ladies. Don't make me get my Sidewinder x4 involved.


Get out of my club and don't return until you bring keycaps.


----------



## mironccr345

If you guys are looking for custom wrist rest and affordable, @Marclgw from GeekHack is taking orders until Nov 3. He makes them in TKL and regulars sizes. Check it out.








http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=36647.0


----------



## Davayy

OUTTER HERE.

I will return bearing gifts for all. ( this is inclusive of all/only paradigm84 and myself ).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Hey, I know that guy. MAKE SURE HE SHIPS YOU THE KEYS!
> http://deskthority.net/off-topic-f10/beware-of-magicmeatball-t3766-120.html


Do you mean the Red cherrys or the Rags? His classified said that the Red cherry keys weren't included in the buy.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Or you can just custom order one from The_Beast....I got two because they're that good.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> ^Or you can just custom order one from The_Beast....I got two because they're that good.


He's pretty backed up on orders though for wrist rests. Talked about getting a couple a month or two ago and he was talkin about being backed up through Thanksgiving...


----------



## EliteReplay

Question about Black Switches

how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question about Black Switches
> how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
> other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


Blacks are much smoother than a membrane keyboard, so they feel better in comparison.

As for the pressure required, it depends on the keyboard. Many of the generic Dell keyboards actually require MORE pressure than blacks.

While I'm not very qualified to make a SC2 assertation, I like playing games with heavier switches and I don't find them tiring at all.

Only a high gold league player; my micro just isn't enough to keep up with the Platinum mid-leagures, but I can do pretty well against the low level platinum guys.

What I can say about blacks when it comes to typing is that it's best to get some form of Soft Landing Pads or O-Rings to make the bottoming out feel better.


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question about Black Switches
> how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
> other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


I've used blacks for longer gaming sessions before and frankly, I didn't find it as tiresome as some users try to portray it.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> I've used blacks for longer gaming sessions before and frankly, I didn't find it as tiresome as some users try to portray it.


I've used blacks for a couple of months. And while gaming, I don't think any keyboard will make a difference, especially during "the heat of battle". That being said, I noticed blacks were more of an effort while typing. Not that it was exactly bad, it's just browns and reds were more easy on the fingers. You grow accustom to whatever you use though.

and to answer EliteReplay, I'm typing this on my work computer (dell scissor dome keyboard) and it feels heavier than my brown/red/topre. It's not a pleasure to type on, but you get use to it. If you haven't used other switches.. the blacks will be nice regardless. If you're anything like me, you wont be stuck with the one switch type for long anyway


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I've used blacks for a couple of months. And while gaming, I don't think any keyboard will make a difference, especially during "the heat of battle". That being said, I noticed blacks were more of an effort while typing. Not that it was exactly bad, it's just browns and reds were more easy on the fingers. You grow accustom to whatever you use though.
> and to answer EliteReplay, I'm typing this on my work computer (dell scissor dome keyboard) and it feels heavier than my brown/red/topre. It's not a pleasure to type on, but you get use to it. If you haven't used other switches.. the blacks will be nice regardless. If you're anything like me, you wont be stuck with the one switch type for long anyway


Para ordered 1 of every switch just to get round this issue.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Para ordered 1 of every switch just to get round this issue.


Needs one of every board too, considering the board can alter the feel as well


----------



## willywill

i use black switches for a very long time like Tator Tot said blacks switches are much smoother and have more of a solid feel, i pick black over red and blue any day, they feel like the broken to me


----------



## Tator Tot

I just can't do light switches.

I work with my hands too much; so my fingers are naturally used to apply lots of pressure to the task at hand. So touch typing and not bottoming out is much easier on 55cN Topre, MX-Clears, MX-Greens, & MX-Blacks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Para ordered 1 of every switch just to get round this issue.


I'm just getting one of each to compare them, and they were stupidly cheap anyway.


----------



## Invisible

EDIT: Just realized this is the Club thread instead of the Guide thread. derpsorry

Looking to get rid of my old PS/2 Dell keyboard I've used for about 10 years now, haha. I've never used a mechanical keyboard before and I've literally only ever used this keyboard or my laptop (which I hate). I've done my research, and even though I do play games, I don't play THAT much anymore (haven't even turned a game on in the past week), I really do not need a switch thats meant for gaming. I'm about 75% typing, 25% gaming.

Since I've only ever used this keyboard, I am a very "hard" typer. What I'm saying is I put a lot of power into typing, and I have shake all my fingers for a second whenever I typed something. I can type extremely fast as well, but typing hard and fast is not good for the hands. I had to shake them just before this sentence actually. So I need a switch thats mainly for typing and also will stand a bit of pressure in the beginning until I learn to type not so hard. I was thinking Browns since they are a middle ground. I've wanted a mechanical keyboard for awhile but when I saw the CMStore has a $40 off code it really sparked my interest in one, specifically that keyboard since I can get one for about $50 w/ shipping. Any help for what switch I should go for?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is the Club thread instead of the Guide thread. derpsorry
> Looking to get rid of my old PS/2 Dell keyboard I've used for about 10 years now, haha. I've never used a mechanical keyboard before and I've literally only ever used this keyboard or my laptop (which I hate). I've done my research, and even though I do play games, I don't play THAT much anymore (haven't even turned a game on in the past week), I really do not need a switch thats meant for gaming. I'm about 75% typing, 25% gaming.
> Since I've only ever used this keyboard, I am a very "hard" typer. What I'm saying is I put a lot of power into typing, and I have shake all my fingers for a second whenever I typed something. I can type extremely fast as well, but typing hard and fast is not good for the hands. I had to shake them just before this sentence actually. So I need a switch thats mainly for typing and also will stand a bit of pressure in the beginning until I learn to type not so hard. I was thinking Browns since they are a middle ground. I've wanted a mechanical keyboard for awhile but when I saw the CMStore has a $40 off code it really sparked my interest in one, specifically that keyboard since I can get one for about $50 w/ shipping. Any help for what switch I should go for?


I'd suggest Browns, however if you are a very heavy typist then you could probably even get away with Blacks.

As for which CM board, it depends whether or not you want TKL.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd suggest Browns, however if you are a very heavy typist then you could probably even get away with Blacks.
> As for which CM board, it depends whether or not you want TKL.


I can live without the numpad. I use the one on my keyboard at times, but I can definitely live without it. And it should save money as well!


----------



## bengal

Where can I go to try out all the different types of switches


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> I can live without the numpad. I use the one on my keyboard at times, but I can definitely live without it. And it should save money as well!


Not as much as you'd think.

In that case there's the Quickfire Rapid or the Quickfire TK, I'm sure some other people who have more experience with either of them (of which there are many) can advise you better as to which to go for.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Where can I go to try out all the different types of switches


Depends what country you are in, computer shops might have a Blackwidow or one of the CM boards in to try.

Failing that if you go to here you can buy one each of the individual switches and a keycap and that will give you an idea of the differences between the switches.


----------



## Arizonian

Store that display them like Fry's Electronics, Microcenter.

K90, CM Storm, & SteelSeries are reds. Razer BlackWidows are Blues. A few of the keyboards in retail stores.

Logitech G710+ at Best Buy I hear which are Browns with O-rings. Which by the way is a great keyboard I just got it today. I've been typing only for a little while they feel great. It's my first mechanical keyboard. It' sturdy and I cannot bend or flex the corners even with a lot of pressure. The lighting & volume roller work perfectly.

I'm glad I did go with the Browns, my wife said if it was any louder either the keyboard would have to go or move the computer in another room. If not I'd have to go.


----------



## Tator Tot

SteelSeries uses MX-Blacks in the 7G & 6Gv2


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> SteelSeries uses MX-Blacks in the 7G & 6Gv2


Whoops I could of sworn the G6 wad reds. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Whoops I could of sworn the G6 wad reds. Thanks for the clarification.


There is a 6Gv2 that uses reds.

http://steelseries.com/us/products/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2-red-switch


----------



## bengal

Hey guys, is there ever going to be a MX Blue version of the CM Storm Trigger in the States? If so, when?


----------



## PinkSlippers

Just picked up a Ducky Shine II with Cherry MX Blues.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Store that display them like Fry's Electronics, Microcenter.
> K90, CM Storm, & SteelSeries are reds. Razer BlackWidows are Blues. A few of the keyboards in retail stores.
> Logitech G710+ at Best Buy I hear which are Browns with O-rings. Which by the way is a great keyboard I just got it today. I've been typing only for a little while they feel great. It's my first mechanical keyboard. It' sturdy and I cannot bend or flex the corners even with a lot of pressure. The lighting & volume roller work perfectly.


Isn't this thing built like a concrete block? lol. I also loved the volume roller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm glad I did go with the Browns, *my wife said if it was any louder either the keyboard would have to go or move the computer in another room. If not I'd have to go.*


This.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm glad I did go with the Browns, *my wife said if it was any louder either the keyboard would have to go or move the computer in another room. If not I'd have to go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

The Blues are pretty freaking annoying.


----------



## TFL Replica

The sound of someone hammering away on blues is loud enough to be used as a ringtone (don't try that).


----------



## Arizonian

Well after almost a year of lurking on this thread learning I finally took the plunge. Amazingly solid feel underneath my finger tips. Sturdy non-flexible board listed as a 8lb package shipped. USB port, volume control, lighting options, and easy set up macros are icing on the cake to this board and really useful.

The largest glossy area is very small and located by the arrow keys. When typing my finger tips do not hit any of those areas resting on the matte keys. No finger prints after a couple hours of typing now. The orange is easy to get used to as it almost feels if it's separate from the board off to the side. I'm not going to modify the color, nor take any kind of marker to this fine piece of machinery. In all honesty I think they could have went with a gray or black border and use different color LED's in the macro keys but water under the bridge now. I took care of it by throwing a SteelSeries Sensei Fnatic next to it to complete the color scheme and bring it all together.

Got to say great job by Logitech on their first endeavor in mechanical keyboards and mine.



Bring on Crysis 3 and BF4 I'm ready.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The sound of someone hammering away on blues is loud enough to be used as a ringtone (don't try that).



















I'll try that and if someone comes up and asks me if those are Blues, I swear, I'll buy them a drink!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well after almost a year of lurking on this thread learning I finally took the plunge. Amazingly solid feel underneath my finger tips. Sturdy non-flexible board listed as a 8lb package shipped. USB port, volume control, lighting options, and easy set up macros are icing on the cake to this board and really useful.
> The largest glossy area is very small and located by the arrow keys. When typing my finger tips do not hit any of those areas resting on the matte keys. No finger prints after a couple hours of typing now. The orange is easy to get used to as it almost feels if it's separate from the board off to the side. I'm not going to modify the color, nor take any kind of marker to this fine piece of machinery. In all honesty I think they could have went with a gray or black border and use different color LED's in the macro keys but water under the bridge now. I took care of it by throwing a SteelSeries Sensei Fnatic next to it to complete the color scheme and bring it all together.
> Got to say great job by Logitech on their first endeavor in mechanical keyboards and mine.
> 
> Bring on Crysis 3 and BF4 I'm ready.


Isn't it nice?!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Isn't it nice?!


It is. It's night and day. My resources were tied with this new build or I'd have done it sooner. It's true what they say......once you try it you don't go back. No more than I would go back to a CRT monitor.









Edited to add: there a lot of great boards. Ducky, DAS, Filco to name a few and this board will prove to deserve a spot up there with them when suggesting Browns.


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice setup, Arizonian.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It is. It's night and day. My resources were tied with this new build or I'd have done it sooner. It's true what they say......once you try it you don't go back. No more than I would go back to a CRT monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: there a lot of great boards. Ducky, DAS, Filco to name a few and this board will prove to deserve a spot up there with them when suggesting Browns.


I think so too. I'll see how it stands up after me pounding on it. I'm gonna have to borrow my brother's lifted Tacoma for testing...


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> The Blues are pretty freaking annoying.


The blues are like poetry.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> The blues are like poetry.


Bloody loud poetry.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Just picked up a Ducky Shine II with Cherry MX Blues.


Love this whole setup! Got a couple questions about it.

What wrist wrest is that for your KB? (BTW, that ducky from mechanicalkeyboards.com? Logo looks like it)

Also what desk is that? Thanks!


----------



## Anhedonique

Which switches/caps do you consider to be most robust?
I tend to press my keys *really* hard when playing, to the point of damaging them sometimes... I can't force myself to press them more gently because it's all subconscious.


----------



## Davayy

depends, how do you define "robust"?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Just picked up a Ducky Shine II with Cherry MX Blues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally, another person with a Shine II. How do you like it, and how did you like MKB.com?


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> depends, how do you define "robust"?


I've got to say, I left quite an impression on my some of my keycaps
Anything that would prevent me from doing this. Or should I just learn not to press the keys that hard?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> I've got to say, I left quite an impression on my some of my keycaps
> Anything that would prevent me from doing this. Or should I just learn not to press the keys that hard?


Get a Deck.


----------



## wanako

I think I may have to get myself another Brown switch keyboard for work. This thing is a dream to type on. I'd have to get a more professional looking one though... Rosewill, Das Keyboard, or some cheaper Ducky perhaps? I love the calculator button on the Ducky (which I use ALOT at work), which is swaying me that way, but the Das Keyboards are so sexy...

Suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I think I may have to get myself another Brown switch keyboard for work. This thing is a dream to type on. I'd have to get a more professional looking one though... Rosewill, Das Keyboard, or some cheaper Ducky perhaps? I love the calculator button on the Ducky (which I use ALOT at work), which is swaying me that way, but the Das Keyboards are so sexy...
> Suggestions?


If you actually find yourself using the 4 Macro Function Keys on the Ducky, I'd grab one of them.

Rosewill, Das, Filco, & Ducky are all equal when it comes to the build quality, durability, etc.

The real difference would come down to features, casing, & cost.


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Get a Deck.


A bit over my budget but thanks, I'll look into it


----------



## willywill

Look at what i got in the mail today $60 from officemax, my 2nd mechanical keyboard


----------



## willywill

If you look close at the space bar you can tell i try to remove the branding by hitting it with nail polisher lol, dont do this cause its laser engraved


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I think I may have to get myself another Brown switch keyboard for work. This thing is a dream to type on. I'd have to get a more professional looking one though... Rosewill, Das Keyboard, or some cheaper Ducky perhaps? I love the calculator button on the Ducky (which I use ALOT at work), which is swaying me that way, but the Das Keyboards are so sexy...
> Suggestions?


Personally I think the Filco TKL boards look very professional, my Dad even said they looked like the Dell ones he had at work, I nearly hit him with it to show him the difference in quality.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Look at what i got in the mail today $60 from officemax, my 2nd mechanical keyboard


how do u find black switches? are they hard to press as many claim? i want to know because i bought one too lol


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do u find black switches? are they hard to press as many claim? i want to know because i bought one too lol


Hell no who ever said that has some weak hands or something, i compare a Dell keyboard next to my Meka G1 and they both feel just about the same but the Black switches have more of a solid feel just like the keyboard its pure quality. Im never going beck to membrane keyboard even with a laptop i use it with a mechanical keyboard


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Hell no who ever said that has some weak hands or something, i compare a Dell keyboard next to my Meka G1 and they both feel just about the same but the Black switches have more of a solid feel just like the keyboard its pure quality. Im never going beck to membrane keyboard even with a laptop i use it with a mechanical keyboard


ok what about typing? is it tiresome? can u do a test to see how many word per minute do u get with black switches?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> ok what about typing? is it tiresome? can u do a test to see how many word per minute do u get with black switches?


Same thing i dont buy a mechanical keyboard base on WPM but on feel. i saw that you bought a QFR with black switches, not a bad keyboard just that the fonts and over branding are ugly this thing look like a ricer car next to a luxury car


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you actually find yourself using the 4 Macro Function Keys on the Ducky, I'd grab one of them.
> 
> Rosewill, Das, Filco, & Ducky are all equal when it comes to the build quality, durability, etc.
> The real difference would come down to features, casing, & cost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Personally I think the Filco TKL boards look very professional, my Dad even said they looked like the Dell ones he had at work, I nearly hit him with it to show him the difference in quality.


Cool, Thank you both for your answers.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Same thing i dont buy a mechanical keyboard base on WPM but on feel. i saw that you bought a QFR with black switches, not a bad keyboard just that the fonts and over branding are ugly this thing look like a ricer car next to a luxury car


i dont think that, i have bought the black with red switches if it were possible, it looks nice black with red logos... look at this beauty

imo it looks way better with the branding that just a boring keyboard with nothing...




Do u see how sexy this Black keyboard with red looks?


----------



## Paradigm84

I prefer my 'boring' Filco.

(Not my pic obviously)


----------



## willywill

I like to keep things simple and clean that just me im thinking of ording a set of key caps for the QFR my eyes hurt from looking at it


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> I've got to say, I left quite an impression on my some of my keycaps
> Anything that would prevent me from doing this. Or should I just learn not to press the keys that hard?


Did you hit your keys with ball pein hammers?









On a serious note, your key caps are most likely made from ABS which is common but the softest of the plastics used. Switching to PBT key caps may help as they are the hardest key material, but they will feel different too. It looks like you use otaku (blank) keys, so you won't need to worry about getting doubleshot keys to prevent the legend wearing off.

So blank PBT keys may be your best bet. I'll let others weigh in on my accuracy, such as ripster or akimbo, as I'm no expert and only gotten into keyboards in the last year or so (and only extensively recently).

Edit: this would also prevent needing a new board, unless you actually broke some of your switches (may possibly only need some grease or lube to get back to normal).


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I like to keep things simple and clean that just me im thinking of ording a set of key caps for the QFR my eyes hurt from looking at it


really? lol man u have been using a keyboard with letters on it your entire life and now that bothers u? so picky...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> really? lol man u have been using a keyboard with letters on it your entire life and now that bothers u? so picky...


This is the mechanical keyboard club; I would expect nothing less from keyboard enthusiasts. Getting things exactly the way we want them is why we're here


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> really? lol man u have been using a keyboard with letters on it your entire life and now that bothers u? so picky...


It's the fact that we can do it. So why not?


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Did you hit your keys with ball pein hammers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, your key caps are most likely made from ABS which is common but the softest of the plastics used. Switching to PBT key caps may help as they are the hardest key material, but they will feel different too. It looks like you use otaku (blank) keys, so you won't need to worry about getting doubleshot keys to prevent the legend wearing off.
> So blank PBT keys may be your best bet. I'll let others weigh in on my accuracy, such as ripster or akimbo, as I'm no expert and only gotten into keyboards in the last year or so (and only extensively recently).
> Edit: this would also prevent needing a new board, unless you actually broke some of your switches (may possibly only need some grease or lube to get back to normal).


I just checked and yes, the keycaps in DasKeyboard are abs, might be the reason why the cap bent so much. I had to replace a few switches (s and d) because apparently, I tend to press this babies way too hard when jumping around while playing games. The keyboard is now functional, with minor disruption from the s key (I guess I pushed that one a bit too far, both literally and figuratively) I'm looking for a replacement right now, would really like to try some alps or cherry red/brown. It's kinda hard to find decent mechanical keyboard in EU for an acceptable price. I'd buy some ducky models, but the shipping costs more than the keyboard itself


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> really? lol man u have been using a keyboard with letters on it your entire life and now that bothers u? so picky...


You think he's picky for not wanting letters on keycaps?
Boy there's a whole new world awaiting you at the keyboard forums.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> really? lol man u have been using a keyboard with letters on it your entire life and now that bothers u? so picky...
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's picky for not wanting letters on keycaps?
> Boy there's a whole new world awaiting you at the keyboard forums.
Click to expand...

My epeen grew 6 inches after I got blank keycaps.


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> My epeen grew 6 inches after I got blank keycaps.


"Babe, I've got blanks" has been my pickup line for ages.

Works like a charm too.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> "Babe, I've got blanks" has been my pickup line for ages.
> Works like a charm too.


----------



## Lazy Bear

So, I'm looking to get a 62-84 key board, and it's come down to two: Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Browns and a Vortex KBT Pure with MX Browns. Now, I want to put white blanks on the keys, rather than the regular engraved ones, with the keycaps that WASD makes work with either of those keyboards?


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> My epeen grew 6 inches after I got blank keycaps.


I still don't know where to buy some side (front) printed caps for my keyboard, not for my epeen but because the laser etching on my board is garbage haha.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So, I'm looking to get a 62-84 key board, and it's come down to two: Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Browns and a Vortex KBT Pure with MX Browns. Now, I want to put white blanks on the keys, rather than the regular engraved ones, with the keycaps that WASD makes work with either of those keyboards?


They will fit, however i'm not sure if they will have a different feel to them, like their contours may be different. But i guess if you haven't got accustomed to the original key caps then it isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## wanako

Got two Das Keyboards with MX Browns for myself and the boss. Said he wanted to try one too for his programming.
Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Raptor88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I still don't know where to buy some side (front) printed caps for my keyboard, not for my epeen but because the laser etching on my board is garbage haha.


If you have a lot of patience and don't mind tedious work, maybe print the key cap symbols on big labels with faint gridlines for cutting. You could make the color of the background about the same as the color of your key caps so that only the white symbols stand out. Cut out the labels and stick to the front of the keycaps. Since they will be on the front with no finger pressure, they should last a long time. Cost should only be a couple of bucks for labels and ink. A laser printer would probably be ideal for sharper symbols on plain label paper.

Just an idea,
Raptor


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont think that, i have bought the black with red switches if it were possible, it looks nice black with red logos... look at this beauty
> imo it looks way better with the branding that just a boring keyboard with nothing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u see how sexy this Black keyboard with red looks?


I just shed a tear for your lost soul


----------



## rasa123

So, I've been using this G15v2 for 3 years now and I'm in the market to replace it soon. I've really grown tired of the membrane feel and have started doing more typing than gaming as of late, so I figure it's a perfect time to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard.







I'm thinking about going with brown switches because I want the tactile feel without an overwhelming amount of noise, but I'm still not sure (never used a mechanical keyboard before). What do you guys think is the best keyboard out there for the money right now that uses these keys?


----------



## bengal

Hey guise, I heard that the Blackwidow Ultimate blue switches are clickier than your average MX Blue switch. Is that true?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> So, I've been using this G15v2 for 3 years now and I'm in the market to replace it soon. I've really grown tired of the membrane feel and have started doing more typing than gaming as of late, so I figure it's a perfect time to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about going with brown switches because I want the tactile feel without an overwhelming amount of noise, but I'm still not sure (never used a mechanical keyboard before). What do you guys think is the best keyboard out there for the money right now that uses these keys?


Browns are fine, I'm currently using Filco Majestouch 2 TKL with browns at home. I would highly recommend it. Either that or the Leopold FC700R. Everything else seems kind of meh. (except the novalty keyboards like the Poker/Race/Pure or HHKB)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Hey guise, I heard that the Blackwidow Ultimate blue switches are clickier than your average MX Blue switch. Is that true?


No.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Hey guise, I heard that the Blackwidow Ultimate blue switches are clickier than your average MX Blue switch. Is that true?


The switches all from the same company, so the only difference in sound comes from the rest of the keyboard, like the key caps, the base plate. It's possible that the blackwidow is made out of plastic that creates a louder or higher pitch sound.


----------



## bengal

Hey gu1s3, is this Monoprice Cherry MX Blue keyboard any good?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10850&cs_id=1080906&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=4#feedback


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Hey guise, I heard that the Blackwidow Ultimate blue switches are clickier than your average MX Blue switch. Is that true?


They are the opposite imo.

looked at the blackwidow before i got my filco, and they felt way less click/more smooth, well not as harsh of a click.
they have one at the best buy by my house and ive used it a coulpe times, then when i got my filco i was like MOAR CLICK? AWESOME!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Getting my CM rapid cherry blacks next week


----------



## Omega215d

Just bought a CM Storm Trigger from MicroCenter a few days ago. I originally went there to check out the Quickfire Pro but didn't realize MC had quite a selection of mechanical keyboards (compared to other B&M stores) and spent a half hour deciding on which one to get... despite my initial intent of just browsing.

The Trigger won out due to the Brown switches, full red LED backlighting and USB hub. The red backlighting is easier on the eyes compared to that of the blue LEDs on my BlackWidow Ultimate and it complements my CM Storm Spawn very nicely. The keys feel great for both typing and gaming but take some getting used to as I've used blues for a while. The only annoyance I have with the board is the lack of power adapter for the USB ports forcing me to find my own.

With two mechanical keyboards on hand I can finally throw out the heavily worn Sidewinder X6. The only rubber dome I would consider at this point would be the Sidewinder X4.

Adding to the previous discussion, the plastic key caps on the Blackwidow are thicker than average so the sound is a bit duller and feels a tiny bit softer. Still a good MX-Blue keyboard if you can find one under $130 (not really worth it at that price).


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Lots of tasty goodies this past week.

-Uniform 55g Realforce
-KPT board with blue sliders and cryillic subtext (feels like a mix between monterey blues and xm greens)
-Gas mask keycaps (red and green)


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

GASMASKS!!! AAHHH!!!!


----------



## wanako

Got it for work! Das Keyboard with MX Browns. I've only used it for a few minutes but I already love this thing. I feel my typing speed is significantly faster.

And it's SOO sexy!










I swear, I'll never go back to a regular keyboard again!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> Got it for work! Das Keyboard with MX Browns. I've only used it for a few minutes but I already love this thing. I feel my typing speed is significantly faster.
> And it's SOO sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I swear, I'll never go back to a regular keyboard again!*


Seems to be the consensus among people.








How's your boss liking his?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Seems to be the consensus among people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your boss liking his?


no idea yet. He usually tests things for several days before drawing conclusion. For me, it's instant love.


----------



## TFL Replica

http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm












Great find, they look insanely awesome, I'd love to make a Bioshock themed build and have one of them to accompany it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great find, they look insanely awesome, I'd love to make a Bioshock themed build and have one of them to accompany it.


I found it, he just decided to post it while I commented.







From the look of it most of those use Alps, though I can't figure out what the Ergo board has. Looks like Topres but I could be wrong.


----------



## TFL Replica

Folks, hide yo credit cards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I found it, he just decided to post it while I commented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the look of it most of those use Alps, though I can't figure out what the Ergo board has. Looks like Topres but I could be wrong.


Now now, let's not be petty about it.









And with a board looking as cool as those, I'd be happy with any switch in there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Folks, hide yo credit cards.


I could probably afford one if I sold most of my rig, then I could just stare at for hours.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm


----------



## protzman

alright... those are flat out ugly...


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> alright... those are flat out ugly...


Not gonna lie, was thinking the same. There were a couple which looked alight, but a majority of them...


----------



## KipH

I remember the build log on the first steampunk keyboard he has. I did not know he was making them full time. That is awesome.

I would kill for the dragon & phoenix one. Got anyone I can kill for one? There is no way I can afford one with money.

Probably should put his new web page too. The old one does have more cool pictures though







New shopping sight.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Those are not attractive at all, aside from the Aviator keyboards and the Baron of Cyprus. Those ones are really cool.

I'm just not a fan of steampunk stuff.


----------



## protzman

doesnt even really look steampunk for the majority. with all due respect they are pieces of artwork but that gold and etched dragons and such is almost as bad as people that wear skulls on their shirts and stuff like that. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> doesnt even really look steampunk for the majority. with all due respect they are pieces of artwork but that gold and etched dragons and such is almost as bad as people that wear skulls on their shirts and stuff like that. HAHAHAHAHA


It's a matter of personal opinion, some might argue that having bright green keys on an otherwise black keyboard looks silly.


----------



## protzman

i know i know







sorry for blabbin' just not my thing! in other news...
my birthday is in like 2 weeks so im getting my parents to order me some white keys to compliment my "silly" green keys


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> i know i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for blabbin' just not my thing! in other news...
> my birthday is in like 2 weeks so im getting my parents to order me some white keys to compliment my "silly" green keys


Oh man, I like those green keys. White key caps with the green is going to make it look real nice.


----------



## protzman

Thanks man


----------



## wompwomp

I would just like to give my input on red switches:

I absolutely love the way they feel, and they're amazing for gaming, but the one thing that annoys me like crazy is how many errors I make using these switches.... It's a LOT. I don't know why, but I just seem to mash other keys that aren't intended to be pressed. Anyone else have this problem with reds?


----------



## Fortunex

It's a fairly common complaint that it's easy to mistype on reds. I figure it's a good thing because it'll teach you to type better, but meh, most people don't like it.


----------



## bengal

OMG I love mechanical keyboards


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm


Shoot, these are slick. The prices, not so much.


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm


I like the industrial one...

Price range is about 800$ out of my reach.


----------



## Davayy

OBLIGATORY 1000 PAGE CELEBRATION.

Also, green and white keys are legit. That what i just ordered from WASD - along with Para and his GREEN keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Two days left until the end of the month, get voting for Keyboard of the Month!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days left until the end of the month, get voting for Keyboard of the Month!


Where do we vote?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Where do we vote?


In the OP.

Also give me folding prizes.









Also I can't even remember how I said the winner will be decided.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Where do we vote?
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP.
> 
> Also give me folding prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I can't even remember how I said the winner will be decided.
Click to expand...

Just that one entry form? I was thinking you would take all the results up to the 25th or so, make a list, and start a thread with a poll of those keyboards then people can vote using the poll on their favourite.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just that one entry form? I was thinking you would take all the results up to the 25th or so, make a list, and start a thread with a poll of those keyboards then people can vote using the poll on their favourite.


That's an option, however considering for this month I have 5 responses, I didn't think it warranted a whole new thread, I could start doing that from next month though?


----------



## Paradigm84

10,000th post.

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days left until the end of the month, get voting for Keyboard of the Month!


Wish I had a decent camera


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 10,000th post.
> Couldn't resist.


This thread is big.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Wish I had a decent camera


As long as you have some type of camera and people can see it clearly then it's fine.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Two days left until the end of the month, get voting for Keyboard of the Month!


Where are the entries?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As long as you have some type of camera and people can see it clearly then it's fine.


Well, I'd submit my avatar... if I knew how/where to submit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Where are the entries?


I'm going to make a poll on the 31st including the top 3/ 5 entries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Well, I'd submit my avatar... if I knew how/where to submit.


In the OP submit a link to the board and put yourself down as the owner.

Also going to bed now, need sleep.


----------



## nubbinator

Das Keyboard Silent with Cherry Browns and Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid with Cherry Blacks


----------



## Gubz




----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> *snip*]











You like your quickfires then?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Did you paint your grey quickfire white?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like your quickfires then?


I do, yes.
I would get a Filco or a Leopold, but it gets too expensive to ship to my Country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Did you paint your grey quickfire white?


Yes.
I used 600 grit to sand it down. Took forever, but it was worth it.


----------



## TheNephilim

Did anyone on the waiting list for a Nighhawk X8 already get a message on when the airshipment arrives?

Stil waiting for the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 to get in stock, which should be around mid October. Heard nothing this far yet.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> ]


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> I do, yes.
> I would get a Filco or a Leopold, but it gets too expensive to ship to my Country.
> Yes.
> I used 600 grit to sand it down. Took forever, but it was worth it.


can you make a little guide how u get it done? im really interested on painting my grey QFR to white


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*


How'd you paint yours? I bought mine with the intention of doing that and I'd love to see the process you underwent.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Gubz did a good job. I approve!


----------



## rasa123

Welp, settled on a Quickfire Pro with blues, should be here Wednesday! Can't wait to try out this thing.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can you make a little guide how u get it done? im really interested on painting my grey QFR to white


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> How'd you paint yours? I bought mine with the intention of doing that and I'd love to see the process you underwent.


It's pretty simple, really.
First thing I did was to take off the front case, which is done by removing the one screw under the keyboard below the "warranty void if removed" sticker.
The front case is stuck on by 8 small bumpers (sorry, no idea what it's called) which you need to gently push it out off.
I used a very thin knife and pushed it in between the top case and the bottom case and very gently pushed until it popped off.
There's 4 bumpers on the front and 4 on the back which you need to pop it out off (very gently, you do not want to break those):

You can see some scrape marks from the knife, not a big deal because you don't see that part when the top case is on.
Then I sanded the top case until it was dark grey all over, using 600 grid. Took me around an hour and a half or so to finish.
I was going to use plasti dip, but the store didn't have it so I just got normal Acryl spray:

Then I painted it one time, let it dry and painted a second layer.


----------



## Crunkles

Picked my new keyboard up from the post office today; will take pics tonight and post if I remember


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks nice! You sir, gave me an idea.


----------



## ckWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> Welp, settled on a Quickfire Pro with blues, should be here Wednesday! Can't wait to try out this thing.


This is what I have. Its an awesome keyboard. Now when I use a keyboard with a keypad it just feels enormous and silly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Picked my new keyboard up from the post office today; will take pics tonight and post if I remember


More?! Stop making work for me.









Also I'm putting the top entries in a poll tomorrow for Keyboard of the Month so you can choose which one you think it the best, but keep those votes coming. Loads of you seem to be loving some of the boards on here so submit a vote for them in the OP.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More?! Stop making work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm putting the top entries in a poll tomorrow for Keyboard of the Month so you can choose which one you think it the best, but keep those votes coming. Loads of you seem to be loving some of the boards on here so submit a vote for them in the OP.


I actually haven't submitted any of my boards or any votes since I can't use google docs at work and normally don't have time in the evenings. Will see how it goes for tonight.

Had to stop home so put a few pics on imgur, and only have iPhone so pics suck haha.



http://imgur.com/3Oxsi


----------



## Roman736

I ordered a full filco lately. Whats the benefit of tenkeyless? Better for gaming or negligible difference?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> I ordered a full filco lately. Whats the benefit of tenkeyless? Better for gaming or negligible difference?


I guess you can turn further left in FPS's.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> I ordered a full filco lately. Whats the benefit of tenkeyless? Better for gaming or negligible difference?


Saves space, brings right handed mice users closer to their keyboard. It's just a preference thing; I don't use the numpad much at home so I don't care about having one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> I ordered a full filco lately. Whats the benefit of tenkeyless? Better for gaming or negligible difference?


Les space between your two arms, arguably quicker movement in games, but most people get TKL as they don't take up unnecessary space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> I guess you can turn further left in FPS's.


Not necessarily, depends on what DPI you use, I use 4500 so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## ckWL

400 dpi. 1.7 sens in counter-strike. I use all of my steelseries QCK heavy lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> 400 dpi. 1.7 sens in counter-strike. I use all of my steelseries QCK heavy lol


I thought CS leant itself to more of a high DPI due to the fast pace?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I thought CS leant itself to more of a high DPI due to the fast pace?


Not really, i use 3600 DPI 0.4 sens.


----------



## ckWL

For long range rifle shots, Low dpi/sens is alot better(for me anyways). Most people I know use 400 dpi and around 2 sensitivity. I played competetive cs for many years now and its what ive always used.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> For long range rifle shots, Low dpi/sens is alot better(for me anyways). Most people I know use 400 dpi and around 2 sensitivity. I played competetive cs for many years now and its what ive always used.


Ah I see, are you an AWP-er then?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> For long range rifle shots, Low dpi/sens is alot better(for me anyways). Most people I know use 400 dpi and around 2 sensitivity. I played competetive cs for many years now and its what ive always used.


And that is why I love my M60's "sniper button". Kills DPI while held down.









Really helps in UT when sniping.


----------



## ranviper

Just got the Race 75% in, with cherry blues. I am seriously in love, Ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## ranviper

Just got this in today! KBT Race 75% w/ Cherry MX Blues.

_Don't_ mind the bad pic, will get better ones later with the wife's camera.


----------



## protzman

looks dope. whats the price range on those? and can't you only buy on ebay?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> looks dope. whats the price range on those? and can't you only buy on ebay?


You can find vortex branded ones here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/index.php

Mine goes for $125, but I've seen them range from 80-200 bucks, depending.


----------



## TheNephilim

Soon, very soon.... but not yet, I will be able to join the club!









Last night I received a private order link for the Nighthawk X8. This is the first shipment, 100 via air. The rest will come by ship to it takes a lot longer.

Very nice service by Max Keyboard! Though the costs for sending it to The Netherlands were very very high :+

Hopefully I'll have it in 2 weeks if customs isn't giving me a hard time.


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I thought CS leant itself to more of a high DPI due to the fast pace?


cs is one of the slowest shooters out there.
Most players I know prefer very low sens because trickjumping, crazy 360° flicks aren't a vital aspect of the game and sharp, slower aim makes dealing headshots much easier.
quake, unreal, warsow and other fast paced shooters, now that's another story.

Still, most top players won't go above 800 DPI.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> cs is one of the slowest shooters out there.
> Most players I know prefer very low sens because trickjumping, crazy 360° flicks aren't a vital aspect of the game and sharp, slower aim makes dealing headshots much easier.
> quake, unreal, warsow and other fast paced shooters, now that's another story.
> Still, most top players won't go above 800 DPI.


Ah, I thought CS was a twitch shooter, at the competitive level at least.









Also I will add a poll for Keyboard of the Month when I have finished my lunch.


----------



## ranviper

K - better pics now. The KBT Race 75% Cherry MX Blues...


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K - better pics now. The KBT Race 75% Cherry MX Blues...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where do you get those awesome translucent keycaps?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah, I thought CS was a twitch shooter, at the competitive level at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will add a poll for Keyboard of the Month when I have finished my lunch.


It looks like a twitch shooter, but you'll find that you want steadiness over quick turn speeds, if there's anyone ever within the other 180 degrees of your vision and they are not a friendly you have little chance of surviving, so it doesn't really require high DPS. The goal is to move side to side and maintain focus on a single target, that way you aren't hit and you can hit them. I wouldn't say it's a SLOW shooter, it's really fast paced, at least CS:S is, CS 1.6 is a different story, and I'm not sure which one you'er talking about, but I assume it's about CS:S or CS:GO. CS:GO is a bit of a different story, since it is like a mix of 1.6 and source, but you still need a low DPS setting on your mouse if you want to win.

The whole mindset of "twitching" in CS is simply how it appears when you spectate, and I assure you a lot of people who use high DPS mice settings and who do play it like a twitch only do well when they get lucky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> It looks like a twitch shooter, but you'll find that you want steadiness over quick turn speeds, if there's anyone ever within the other 180 degrees of your vision and they are not a friendly you have little chance of surviving, so it doesn't really require high DPS. The goal is to move side to side and maintain focus on a single target, that way you aren't hit and you can hit them. I wouldn't say it's a SLOW shooter, it's really fast paced, at least CS:S is, CS 1.6 is a different story, and I'm not sure which one you'er talking about, but I assume it's about CS:S or CS:GO. CS:GO is a bit of a different story, since it is like a mix of 1.6 and source, but you still need a low DPS setting on your mouse if you want to win.
> The whole mindset of "twitching" in CS is simply how it appears when you spectate, and I assure you a lot of people who use high DPS mice settings and who do play it like a twitch only do well when they get lucky.


Maybe this is why I'm awful at CS:GO.









I think I'll stick to pub-stomping the raging children in CoD.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Just turn your DPS down and you'll soon get better!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Where do you get those awesome translucent keycaps?


Got these in blue, the LED's shine through no problem.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K - better pics now. The KBT Race 75% Cherry MX Blues...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Also, this is beautiful, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Just turn your DPS down and you'll soon get better!


Not likely, I can't stand having a low (<3000) DPI/ sensitivity, it feels like I'm trying to turn a boat instead of a person.

Then again, I guess in CS games you are far less likely to get people coming up behind you compared to something such as CoD.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not likely, I can't stand having a low (<3000) DPI/ sensitivity, it feels like I'm trying to turn a boat instead of a person.
> Then again, I guess in CS games you are far less likely to get people coming up behind you compared to something such as CoD.


You aren't less likely to have them come from behind, you're just dead right away







.


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K - better pics now. The KBT Race 75% Cherry MX Blues...


Awsome keyboard, realy realy slick! ^^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You aren't less likely to have them come from behind, you're just dead right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well from my experience the CS games seem to be a lot shorter and less frenetic than CoD.

CS seems to be attacking as a group in a particular direction, whereas CoD is more like people running around like they are on fire and enemies are spread throughout the entire map.


----------



## rasa123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K - better pics now. The KBT Race 75% Cherry MX Blues...


Wow, that's beautiful! Love the wasd keycaps.


----------



## boost

Got a Kpad on the way to me







and my Kmac mini is done. Just waiting for the postman =)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Got a Kpad on the way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Kmac mini is done. Just waiting for the postman =)


You have so many boards.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> Wow, that's beautiful! Love the wasd keycaps.


Thanks! It's a dream so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Also, this is beautiful, can't wait to get mine.


Thank you! You're going to really enjoy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Awsome keyboard, realy realy slick! ^^


Indeed, thanks!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have so many boards.


it all started when I joined geekhack -_- now I got too many custom keyboards and one empty wallet.

Custom keyboards, Custom switches, stickers, lube = Best Keyboards ever...Once you got custom you'll never go back IMO


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> it all started when I joined geekhack -_- now I got too many custom keyboards and one empty wallet.
> Custom keyboards, Custom switches, stickers, lube = Best Keyboards ever...Once you got custom you'll never go back IMO


I've ordered a set of custom keycaps from WASD and I'm going to get some other individual custom keycaps later.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, the first Keyboard of the Month poll is up if any of you would like to vote.

For the moment I've just had to include the links to the images, however the poll doesn't allow me to use hyperlinks, so if any of you have any better ideas on how to format the poll then I am open to suggestions.

Good luck everyone in the poll!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, the first Keyboard of the Month poll is up if any of you would like to vote.
> 
> For the moment I've just had to include the links to the images, however the poll doesn't allow me to use hyperlinks, so if any of you have any better ideas on how to format the poll then I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Good luck everyone in the poll!


Your best bet is probably to make a single thread that archives all the previous winner and link to the current month's thread, then have a new thread each month.

In each month's thread, have the list of keyboards with the user responsible for them and a picture than have the poll as all the member's with the kayboard model.


----------



## TFL Replica

Here's an idea to make it a little better. Make it mandatory for participants to host their images on OCN. Also append the owner's name to each poll option.


----------



## boost

missed the KB of the month -_-


----------



## willywill

My vote is up, too bad i wont participate i try to keep my board stock and clean


----------



## AoHxBram

Filco Majestouch ninja tenkeyles with red switches.
aka : FKBN87MRL/EFN2, lol.


----------



## Harbec

So are the Vortex KBC keyboards good quality?


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> So are the Vortex KBC keyboards good quality?


Some info on it here


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Your best bet is probably to make a single thread that archives all the previous winner and link to the current month's thread, then have a new thread each month.
> 
> In each month's thread, have the list of keyboards with the user responsible for them and a picture than have the poll as all the member's with the kayboard model.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Here's an idea to make it a little better. Make it mandatory for participants to host their images on OCN. Also append the owner's name to each poll option.


Cheers for the suggestions, I'll sort something better out for next month.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Got these in blue, the LED's shine through no problem.
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


Haha, I just considered ordering some, then remembered my keyboard has no LEDs. I am the dumbs.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Got these in blue, the LED's shine through no problem.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


might seem like a dumb question but are the ones you ordered laser etched or engraved?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> It's pretty simple, really.
> First thing I did was to take off the front case, which is done by removing the one screw under the keyboard below the "warranty void if removed" sticker.
> The front case is stuck on by 8 small bumpers (sorry, no idea what it's called) which you need to gently push it out off.
> I used a very thin knife and pushed it in between the top case and the bottom case and very gently pushed until it popped off.
> There's 4 bumpers on the front and 4 on the back which you need to pop it out off (very gently, you do not want to break those):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see some scrape marks from the knife, not a big deal because you don't see that part when the top case is on.
> Then I sanded the top case until it was dark grey all over, using 600 grid. Took me around an hour and a half or so to finish.
> I was going to use plasti dip, but the store didn't have it so I just got normal Acryl spray:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I painted it one time, let it dry and painted a second layer.


You weren't kidding. It was super easy to pop off. I just used a putty knife. Should have started at the front instead of the back though. Now to sand and paint it tonight. I'm just sad that the PCB doesn't let you add LEDs. I was looking at popping some LEDs of my own into the build I may just desolder the red LEDs and swap some purple (UV) LEDs in in their place.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> might seem like a dumb question but are the ones you ordered laser etched or engraved?


Not a dumb question at all! They are Engraved,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Haha, I just considered ordering some, then remembered my keyboard has no LEDs. I am the dumbs.


Hahahaha! Oh well, happens to the best of us.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know where to get a black Majestouch ninja tenkeyles in US for under $160?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> My vote is up, too bad i wont participate i try to keep my board stock and clean


Do that with a HHKB Pro 2 black and I'd vote for you! They look beautiful









That being said, no complaints with my white with black keys.


----------



## KipH

That was a hard vote. The top 3 I had to zoom in and be picky about things other than the keyboard itself to pick the one I like best. Good job to all.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a black Majestouch ninja tenkeyles in US for under $160?


you can find them on amazon, but it seems as though they are in short supply recently.
just type in filco keyboard and seller is keyboard co uk


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> it all started when I joined geekhack -_- now I got too many custom keyboards and one empty wallet.
> Custom keyboards, Custom switches, stickers, lube = Best Keyboards ever...Once you got custom you'll never go back IMO


That is part of the reason why I won't "go custom".









Btw... I'm sad your cheat is gone. I was going to ask to borrow it to try the partial plate.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> That is part of the reason why I won't "go custom".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... I'm sad your cheat is gone. I was going to ask to borrow it to try the partial plate.


You must go custom, MUST!!
The half plate cheat was not for me, way too much PCB flex. Full plate cheat coming soon -_-

BTW:
Got a LZ-S Skyblue coming in also...Damn, I got way too many keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> You must go custom, MUST!!
> The half plate cheat was not for me, way too much PCB flex. Full plate cheat coming soon -_-
> BTW:
> Got a LZ-S Skyblue coming in also...*Damn, I got way too many keyboards.*


I know someone who may take a few of them for free.


----------



## nubbinator

I just customized my Quickfire Rapid with MX Blacks a little (thanks to Gubz for the confidence boost). It looks sexy in blue.





http://imgur.com/moJje


I removed the screw from the back then popped the faceplate with a putty knife. After that, I just went at it with 320 grit sandpaper to expedite getting rid of the rubber coat then finished it off with 600 grit to smooth it up. Grabbed a can of Montana Gold 100% Cyan and did two layers, then finished it off with a coat of Rustoleum Clear Matte finish. Next up is desoldering the three red LEDs and replacing them with white, UV, or blue (not sure on the color, but open to recommendations) and grabbing some custom keys. I may even try my hand at making my own custom keys.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know someone who may take a few of them for free.


lol...

LS-Z but this is the red version(taken from KBD)


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking good! (nubbinator and boost)


----------



## ripster

What's KBD?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> What's KBD?


Korean Keyboard forums can be found here


----------



## ripster

Why is the site so slow?

And shouldn't that be KBDM?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I just customized my Quickfire Rapid with MX Blacks a little (thanks to Gubz for the confidence boost). It looks sexy in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/moJje
> 
> I removed the screw from the back then popped the faceplate with a putty knife. After that, I just went at it with 320 grit sandpaper to expedite getting rid of the rubber coat then finished it off with 600 grit to smooth it up. Grabbed a can of Montana Gold 100% Cyan and did two layers, then finished it off with a coat of Rustoleum Clear Matte finish. Next up is desoldering the three red LEDs and replacing them with white, UV, or blue (not sure on the color, but open to recommendations) and grabbing some custom keys. I may even try my hand at making my own custom keys.


Change those caps to white engraved or plain or plain black...that would look great


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Change those caps to white engraved or plain or plain black...that would look great


I actually painted the spare Win keys with the Cooler Master logo and tossed those on. I'm thinking of these keys or these keys for the letter keys and solid white engraved for the others or solid black engraved for the whole thing and the Chinese flag, aluminum adorable skull, or yellow awesome face for the escape key. Whatever I do, I have to paint three of the keys since I want to keep the clear plastic part for the LED to shine through.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I actually painted the spare Win keys with the Cooler Master logo and tossed those on. I'm thinking of these keys or these keys for the letter keys and solid white engraved for the others or solid black engraved for the whole thing and the Chinese flag, aluminum adorable skull, or yellow awesome face for the escape key. Whatever I do, I have to paint three of the keys since I want to keep the clear plastic part for the LED to shine through.


You can get those keys cheaper if you PM feng over at GH...


----------



## nubbinator

I have no GeekHack rep, does that matter?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I have no GeekHack rep, does that matter?


Don't think so. Just ask him.


----------



## rasa123

Just got my guickfire rapid with blues in. I love this keyboard already!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my guickfire rapid with blues in. I love this keyboard already!


NICE, once you go blues you'll never like browns


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my guickfire rapid with blues in. I love this keyboard already!


I like your pants. Are you/were you in the military? What branch?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> NICE, once you go blues you'll never like browns


Haha, I must be weird because I disagree. I absolutely love browns and am unimpressed by Blues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> I like your pants. Are you/were you in the military? What branch?


I'm guessing Army since it looks like the Army UCP camo.


----------



## Fortunex

I'm on blues but I still like browns. Actually on the fence, not sure which I prefer yet.


----------



## rasa123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> I like your pants. Are you/were you in the military? What branch?


Haha, thanks, and the best part they were free of charge! I've been in the Army National Guard for almost 2 years now and am starting college to try to be an officer. This keyboard will definitely help with all the papers and emails I have to send out for my two rather important jobs right now.


----------



## Paradigm84

10 minutes until the winner for this month is announced.


----------



## Nuzart

I expected a little more overall votes.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Congrats to the winner. Well deserved. The keyboard looks like it comes stock in gloss white. I approve!


----------



## Paradigm84

Oops, I was going to post the winner, but then Minecraft happened...

The clear winner is Gubz, one of our newest member with his custom painted white board.











Congrats to Gubz and thanks to all the others.


----------



## Nuzart

Congrats Gubz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> NICE, once you go blues you'll never like browns


Not true! I can't stand blues. I started off with blues.

On a side note, I want to know what you would have entered.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can someone check the OP and see if it is stupidly spaced out?

I'm submitting the changes as Rich Code but it seems to be converting it to Basic Code which for some reason is increasing the spacing between everything.


----------



## hammerforged

Looks like Ill be on my 3rd one...











Got G710's ?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Filco Majestouch ninja tenkeyles with red switches.
> aka : FKBN87MRL/EFN2, lol.


Where did you get this?


----------



## rasa123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Looks like Ill be on my 3rd one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got G710's ?


Ouch, that sucks just a little bit. You don't need led backlighting over your entire keyboard, right?


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can someone check the OP and see if it is stupidly spaced out?
> I'm submitting the changes as Rich Code but it seems to be converting it to Basic Code which for some reason is increasing the spacing between everything.


Looks spaced out to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> Looks spaced out to me.


Damn. 

For some reason it is converting into Basic Format when I click submit and adding more spaces, in the preview it looks fine.

I've submitted a bug report to see if I'm the only one and to try and get a fix.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Congrats Gubz
> Not true! I can't stand blues. I started off with blues.
> On a side note, I want to know what you would have entered.


BLUES/GREENS FTW =)

I most likely would've enter my KMAC mini MX Clear stickered and lubed, but would've taken better pics -_-

absyrd will like these pics ^_^

















GRATZ TO THE WINNER, very nice keyboard


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> BLUES/GREENS FTW =)
> I most likely would've enter my KMAC mini MX Clear stickered and lubed, but would've taken better pics -_-
> absyrd will like these pics ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRATZ TO THE WINNER, very nice keyboard


imgur is blocked at work... yay. Will look when I'm at home.

Edit: Oh nice. I got the CCnG on my Poker (haven't used them yet though lol)


----------



## Arizonian

Wow Hammerforged sorry to hear about that luck. I'm on my first week with no issues. I absolutely love the G710+.

At least Logitech isn't asking you to return them.









You could sell them discounted if the only thing wrong is the lightning.


----------



## xion

Got my k90 2 days ago, first ever mechanical keyboard, I'm inlove with it!

Would post pictures, but everybody knows what it looks like already, lol.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Got my k90 2 days ago, first ever mechanical keyboard, I'm inlove with it!
> Would post pictures, but everybody knows what it looks like already, lol.


k90 are nice...Now try some blues =)

boosted teggy


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Got my k90 2 days ago, first ever mechanical keyboard, I'm inlove with it!
> Would post pictures, but everybody knows what it looks like already, lol.


Yeah but it's no fun, we want to see what it looks like on your own desktop. If you're proud to show it off we be glad to see it.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wow Hammerforged sorry to hear about that luck. I'm on my first week with no issues. I absolutely love the G710+.
> At least Logitech isn't asking you to return them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could sell them discounted if the only thing wrong is the lightning.


Oh yeah. I certainly love mine too. Its a great keyboard!

If you or anyone else needs some parts you know the man to get a hold of


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can someone check the OP and see if it is stupidly spaced out?
> I'm submitting the changes as Rich Code but it seems to be converting it to Basic Code which for some reason is increasing the spacing between everything.


That's a known issue. The exact same thing happened to my thread as well. The quickest/easiest way to fix it is to make sure your default text editor is set to RTE, open edit history, copy the last working version and then edit the OP, paste it and submit changes. The preview function should not be relied on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That's a known issue. The exact same thing happened to my thread as well. The quickest/easiest way to fix it is to make sure your default text editor is set to RTE, open edit history, copy the last working version and then edit the OP, paste it and submit changes. The preview function should not be relied on.


It didn't make a difference. 

I have no idea why it's starting to do this, it was working perfectly previously.


----------



## Davayy

I want to make a mechanical switch key chain.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I want to make a mechanical switch key chain.


You have a switch on the way though don't you? Also if you didn't know the tracking number is now recognised, but stupid USPS don't update it.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have a switch on the way though don't you? Also if you didn't know the tracking number is now recognised, but stupid USPS don't update it.


Yeah, but i have no idea what to house it in. Oh well.
Yeah i noticed, it's been as 'electronic shipping received'. I've been hoping for a letter through the post box from customs or something. Won't be too long now hopefully.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> I want to make a mechanical switch key chain.


They have them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-Keychain-w-Blue-MX-Switch-Orange-Keycap-/330780187439?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d04091b2f


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> They have them:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-Keychain-w-Blue-MX-Switch-Orange-Keycap-/330780187439?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d04091b2f


Quote:


> I want to *make* a mechanical switch keychain.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*


Ahh, gottcha...


----------



## Paradigm84

New rule, people who fold for Team Viking in the FFW get their name in any colour they choose in the membership sheet.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New rule, people who fold for Team Viking in the FFW get their name in any colour they choose in the membership sheet.


-_- I don't think my keyboards have enough processing power to fold...lol, Currently working on build a new folding rig ^_^


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> BLUES/GREENS FTW =)
> I most likely would've enter my KMAC mini MX Clear stickered and lubed, but would've taken better pics -_-
> absyrd will like these pics ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRATZ TO THE WINNER, very nice keyboard


I LOVE those pics. GO G-MEN!

Clears straight up? Or lighter springs?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> I LOVE those pics. GO G-MEN!
> Clears straight up? Or lighter springs?


Just straight up clears...MANLY switches


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Just straight up clears...MANLY switches


Too manly for me.

And we need CCnB instead of CCnG for that pic (too Eagles for me). You'll have to redo it when KBStory finally gets that set done.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Looks like Ill be on my 3rd one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got G710's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should stop buying them, because obviously they aren't very high quality.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> You should stop buying them, because obviously they aren't very high quality.


Ha Im not buying em. Bought the first one and Logitech keeps sending me more







If they wanna keep giving em out Ill keep taking em. They need to get right of the bad ones anyways right







ha


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Too manly for me.
> And we need CCnB instead of CCnG for that pic (too Eagles for me). You'll have to redo it when KBStory finally gets that set done.


We will never know when CCnB will start -_-


----------



## rasa123

I'm loving the typing experience on this quickfire rapid with blues, but it is a whole lot different than my old g15. About how long did it take you guys to get used to using blue switches?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> I'm loving the typing experience on this quickfire rapid with blues, but it is a whole lot different than my old g15. About how long did it take you guys to get used to using blue switches?


About a day. Now I miss keys on rubber domes because I don't press hard enough. I hate the soft, mushy feeling and creaking sound when I type on a rubber dome.

Although laptop switches are light enough that I'm still able to type on them.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> About a day. *Now I miss keys on rubber domes* because I don't press hard enough. I hate the soft, mushy feeling and creaking sound when I type on a rubber dome.
> Although laptop switches are light enough that I'm still able to type on them.


Was getting ready to slap you..then i continued reading.









Profanity removed


----------



## jammo2k5

OK guys this is an odd request. I'm doing a website for university and i need DRM free images of keyboards and the key switches, If people can send me PMs with keyboard images and the switches that would be super mega fantabulous and stuff and if you say in the message that i have permission to use the images that would add the cherry on top.

Also to anyone who lets me use their pics wants to check out my thread in my sig and wants any kind of design made for anything sticker related and such I'll get it done ASAP.

Thanks guys.


----------



## boost

KPAD. Vintage Cherry MX black stickered and lubed!!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> OK guys this is an odd request. I'm doing a website for university and i need DRM free images of keyboards and the key switches, If people can send me PMs with keyboard images and the switches that would be super mega fantabulous and stuff and if you say in the message that i have permission to use the images that would add the cherry on top.
> 
> Also to anyone who lets me use their pics wants to check out my thread in my sig and wants any kind of design made for anything sticker related and such I'll get it done ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Sure. Have at it. Just don't strip the watermarks.

http://ripster.imgur.com/

CC with attribution license.

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/

This includes members of all the keyboard forums I'm not banned at.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I just customized my Quickfire Rapid with MX Blacks a little (thanks to Gubz for the confidence boost). It looks sexy in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/moJje
> 
> I removed the screw from the back then popped the faceplate with a putty knife. After that, I just went at it with 320 grit sandpaper to expedite getting rid of the rubber coat then finished it off with 600 grit to smooth it up. Grabbed a can of Montana Gold 100% Cyan and did two layers, then finished it off with a coat of Rustoleum Clear Matte finish. Next up is desoldering the three red LEDs and replacing them with white, UV, or blue (not sure on the color, but open to recommendations) and grabbing some custom keys. I may even try my hand at making my own custom keys.


Wow, that turned out great. Love the color!
Would look even better with clear white keycaps, I think.


----------



## nubbinator

I've been playing around with key cap ideas. So far, I think I'm going to get this keycap set for when I want it to look more serious/professional. What I really want to do is grab the magenta key caps with yellow lettering


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






for the letters and arrow keys from Qwerkeys and make the function, number, and modifier keys black to make it a CMYK keyboard when I'm feeling more playful. The Qwerkey kaps are just out of my price range though and would cost me about triple what I paid for the keyboard, so I'll be spray painting and sealing the stock key caps to get a lesser effect until I can justify the cost.


----------



## xentrox

Can someone here refer me to a complete list, even top 10 of keyboards that match the following criteria (US-Only though):

*- NKRO
- MX Browns
- Red LEDs
- Full-Sized
- Dedicated Macro keys + MultiMedia switches*

I know this is a ridiculous thing to ask, but the knowledge here is ridiculous enough that would be able to produce quite a number I feel.

I currently own a *QPAD MX-85* with Browns, and my only gripe about it, which is currently making me want to switch to something else is the absence of Macro keys, the keyboard has none. It only allows you to change any other key to a macro. So I lose a key in a sense.

I use my keyboard for everything, I work on it, type emails, do design, video, game FPS, and RPG's. I need macros for my applications as well as my games and having to sacrifice keys is killing me.

I need basically everything that the QPAD offers me, plus the inclusion of separate Macro/Function keys. In a nice sturdy board. That's not a razer, because I refuse to buy that brand for my own personal reasons. (don't want to start a debate here).

Kindly appreciate the help fellas.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Can someone here refer me to a complete list, even top 10 of keyboards that match the following criteria (US-Only though):
> 
> *- NKRO
> - MX Browns
> - Red LEDs
> - Full-Sized
> - Dedicated Macro keys + MultiMedia switches*
> 
> I know this is a ridiculous thing to ask, but the knowledge here is ridiculous enough that would be able to produce quite a number I feel.
> 
> I currently own a *QPAD MX-85* with Browns, and my only gripe about it, which is currently making me want to switch to something else is the absence of Macro keys, the keyboard has none. It only allows you to change any other key to a macro. So I lose a key in a sense.
> 
> I use my keyboard for everything, I work on it, type emails, do design, video, game FPS, and RPG's. I need macros for my applications as well as my games and having to sacrifice keys is killing me.
> 
> I need basically everything that the QPAD offers me, plus the inclusion of separate Macro/Function keys. In a nice sturdy board. That's not a razer, because I refuse to buy that brand for my own personal reasons. (don't want to start a debate here).
> 
> Kindly appreciate the help fellas.


I can't even think of 1 that matches all of them.


----------



## EliteReplay

Well mine arrived today... i have to get custom to it... haha really odd how it feels at first.. black switches btw... they are more light than my DELL rubber dome keyboard tho.
so i think this is a very good upgrade... tbh.
black switch aren't as bad as many said, but if u can get red, which they are lighter than blacks, go for them... dont get wrong! black are pretty light but lighter even better right?


----------



## draterrojam

Just got my Ducky DK9087G2 PRO PBT (red switches) in the mail with white pbt caps and some black pbt caps that I put on my cm storm with cherry blues. First time with pbt caps, so far they feel pretty fancy








(sorry for the bad pics)


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> KPAD. Vintage Cherry MX black stickered and lubed!!


That's sexy. Where did you get that?


----------



## draterrojam

just noticed that I haz lights. I feel dumb now


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> just noticed that I haz lights. I feel dumb now


Wait, did you replace all of your keycaps without noticing the LEDs?


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> KPAD. Vintage Cherry MX black stickered and lubed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sexy. Where did you get that?
Click to expand...

Korea.

Boost has gone Kpop on us.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Wait, did you replace all of your keycaps without noticing the LEDs?


lol, no! I was putting the box away and wanted to see if the wasd keys they gave me were pbt, but they were see through for lighting...then I felt dumb...derp


----------



## Arizonian

After all this time owning this keyboard I noticed the other day the Logitech G710+ has a Windows 8 Logo on their 'Windows' key cap.











Believe it might be the first keyboard using Win8 key cap.

Edited - sorry pic quality with iPhone. Enlarge for better viewing.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> After all this time owning this keyboard I noticed the other day the Logitech G710+ has a Windows 8 Logo on their 'Windows' key cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it might be the first keyboard using Win8 key cap.
> Edited - sorry pic quality with iPhone. Enlarge for better viewing.


Any thoughts on the G710+? I've been thinking about giving my Quickfire over to my bro and buying the G710+...
Also are the keys somehow special or could I just order a regular set of keycaps?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Well mine arrived today... i have to get custom to it... haha really odd how it feels at first.. black switches btw... they are more light than my DELL rubber dome keyboard tho.
> so i think this is a very good upgrade... tbh.
> black switch aren't as bad as many said, but if u can get red, which they are lighter than blacks, go for them... dont get wrong! black are pretty light but lighter even better right?


Happy your satisfy, welcome to the club from here try Blue Switches they have a double click when you press on them, very different from Blacks


----------



## ranviper

All I know is that a lot of people are complaining about the G710's LED's failing, other than that it looks like a solid board. Logitech will likely fix these issues in future revisions too, they are good about standing by their products.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> All I know is that a lot of people are complaining about the G710's LED's failing, other than that it looks like a solid board. Logitech will likely fix these issues in future revisions too, they are good about standing by their products.


Do we know if there is a reason for LEDs for failing? I mean, it must be a pretty simple fix?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Do we know if there is a reason for LEDs for failing? I mean, it must be a pretty simple fix?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Any thoughts on the G710+? I've been thinking about giving my Quickfire over to my bro and buying the G710+...
> Also are the keys somehow special or could I just order a regular set of keycaps?


We've had two members on OCN that had LED lights fail for total of 3 boards. One member had 2 go out and a second member another. Believe all were partial LED keys that went out.

Logitech has made no public announcement that there is any issues with their keyboard lighting.

There are other OCN members with this board with no issues. NewEgg shows 14 owners and one who reported he had two LED lights went out on him in the reviews.

Personally I feel it's too early to tell if it was just those things that happen with any product. Ask those that had the LED's go out and they might say different. We'll have to wait and see. However in all those cases Logitech lived up to its great customer service and replaced those boards. Among one of the reasons I was confident in my G710+ purchase. I use my LED's in different levels quite often when switch back and forth between gaming. I type quite hard on my keys from habit and thus far no problems.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't even think of 1 that matches all of them.


That bad eh?!

So its the MX-85 or nothing...


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys. I'm going to be getting a new mech. keyboard soon. Help me pick one?
I had a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate with MX Cherry Blues, I like the mech feel but I want better switches.
I'm not sure what keys I want, I hear browns are nice
*Necessities*

Numpad
Full size
Backlit (either white or green)
Black/gray matte body and keys
*Preferences*

Black/lime green color scheme
Wrist rest
dedicated media keys
*Don't want*

Gloss finish
blue/red/yellow
MX Cherry Blues, or Blacks
Macros
Mionix
I'm really liking the look of the Corsair K60, but it lacks backlighting, and the CM Storm trigger looks amazing but it has red backlighting.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm going to be getting a new mech. keyboard soon. Help me pick one?
> I had a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate with MX Cherry Blues, I like the mech feel but I want better switches.
> I'm not sure what keys I want, I hear browns are nice
> *Necessities*
> 
> 
> 
> Numpad
> Full size
> Backlit (either white or green)
> Black/gray matte body and keys
> *Preferences*
> [LIST
> [*] Black/lime green color scheme
> [*] Wrist rest
> [*] dedicated media keys
> [/LIST]
> *Don't want*
> 
> Gloss finish
> blue/red/yellow
> MX Cherry Blues, or Blacks
> Macros
> Mionix


Best thing i can come up with would be Ducky Shine II, Green LED + Brown Switch and then as a wrist rest ( not sure if you want a soft leather one, or a plastic one. I could only find a soft one. Here.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm going to be getting a new mech. keyboard soon. Help me pick one?
> I had a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate with MX Cherry Blues, I like the mech feel but I want better switches.
> I'm not sure what keys I want, I hear browns are nice
> *Necessities*
> 
> Numpad
> Full size
> Backlit (either white or green)
> Black/gray matte body and keys
> *Preferences*
> 
> Black/lime green color scheme
> Wrist rest
> dedicated media keys
> *Don't want*
> 
> Gloss finish
> blue/red/yellow
> MX Cherry Blues, or Blacks
> Macros
> Mionix


Ducky shine 2 Green LED with browns or reds. You can get them at tigerimports.com, mechanicalkeyboards.com and other places in the US.


----------



## protzman

What they said! Pretty much your only option based on those preferences!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to get the browns. The design of the reds doesn't look as responsive to me.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks guys! I think I'm going to get the browns. The design of the reds doesn't look as responsive to me.


May also want to check out this site for the ducky shine


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> That's sexy. Where did you get that?


Korea...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Korea.
> Boost has gone Kpop on us.


Yes, I have started to collect custom Korean keyboards.

You don't have any Korean keyboards Ripster?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks guys! I think I'm going to get the browns. The design of the reds doesn't look as responsive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> May also want to check out this site for the ducky shine
Click to expand...

Thanks but the green ones are out of stock


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks but the green ones are out of stock


Well Qtan has them in stock and dealt with him many times. Good seller.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/ducky-9008-shine-2-mechanical-/lid=33078622


----------



## Chromate

Do you guys think it would be possible to convert a US 104-key board to a ISO 105-key?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be possible to convert a US 104-key board to a ISO 105-key?


I don't think it can be done. IMO


----------



## Lisjak

Chromate, I don't think you can convert it either. The switches are placed quite differently, especially around the enter key.


----------



## Chromate

Thanks for the quick answers. Just really annoying that the best keyboards all have 104-layout.
I've been looking at a Thermaltake G1 Meka, what do you guys think about that?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I had a good mail day today. I got a Model F 122 and Mr. Interface Switch Try Bag...and some sweet arse M&Ms and legos.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

So you bought that stuff from Ripster, I take it?

Like the autographed picture. And nice Model F...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> So you bought that stuff from Ripster, I take it?
> Like the autographed picture. And nice Model F...


Nope...Ripster was the first CONUS switch try bag receiver...I'm the second (with a few others coming after me). The Model F I got off ebay. Also, orange omrons>blue alps.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Ah, well anyways, nice collection of new stuff you've got there...

I really need to get a Model F...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> We've had two members on OCN that had LED lights fail for total of 3 boards. One member had 2 go out and a second member another. Believe all were partial LED keys that went out.
> Logitech has made no public announcement that there is any issues with their keyboard lighting.
> There are other OCN members with this board with no issues. NewEgg shows 14 owners and one who reported he had two LED lights went out on him in the reviews.
> Personally I feel it's too early to tell if it was just those things that happen with any product. Ask those that had the LED's go out and they might say different. We'll have to wait and see. However in all those cases Logitech lived up to its great customer service and replaced those boards. Among one of the reasons I was confident in my G710+ purchase. I use my LED's in different levels quite often when switch back and forth between gaming. I type quite hard on my keys from habit and thus far no problems.


yup, nothing negative to report here. I'm absolutely loving this keyboard. As a matter of fact, I just tried my old K500 to feel the difference and it felt... bad...


----------



## wanako

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324351/ohgizmo-with-the-usb-typewriter-the-obsolete-is-new-again

Gaming on this must be pretty intense.


----------



## Davayy

Has anyone here ordered something from WASD and had it shipped to the UK using USPS First international? If so, can you remember if A) Royal mail delivered it, and B) what type of parcel it was ( Recorded special, special, etc ).

@ Para, i received one of those "Sorry we missed you" RM cards, and we're not sure if it's a parcel for me, or for my brother. I'm hoping it's _the_ parcel.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered something from WASD and had it shipped to the UK using USPS First international? If so, can you remember if A) Royal mail delivered it, and B) what type of parcel it was ( Recorded special, special, etc ).
> @ Para, i received one of those "Sorry we missed you" RM cards, and we're not sure if it's a parcel for me, or for my brother. I'm hoping it's _the_ parcel.


Usually, anything going through the US Postal Service going international, will be transfered to the local postal service, in your case, Royal Mail. Anytime I send something to Japan through USPS, it transfers to JP Post. It's the likes of UPS and FedEx who will keep the packages within their own system from pickup to delivery because they have international presence. I worked for FedEx for several years, so I know how it usually works. Hope that was somewhat helpful.







I don't know the answer to your second question, though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered something from WASD and had it shipped to the UK using USPS First international? If so, can you remember if A) Royal mail delivered it, and B) what type of parcel it was ( Recorded special, special, etc ).
> 
> @ Para, i received one of those "Sorry we missed you" RM cards, and we're not sure if it's a parcel for me, or for my brother. I'm hoping it's _the_ parcel.


Drat, sometimes it will say what the original shipping date was.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Usually, anything going through the US Postal Service going international, will be transfered to the local postal service, in your case, Royal Mail. Anytime I send something to Japan through USPS, it transfers to JP Post. It's the likes of UPS and FedEx who will keep the packages within their own system from pickup to delivery because they have international presence. I worked for FedEx for several years, so I know how it usually works. Hope that was somewhat helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to your second question, though.


No, thats great, thanks








I think the keycaps might have arrived. Fingers crossed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Drat, sometimes it will say what the original shipping date was.


I checked multiple times, no such luck. Should hopefully see tomorrow, unless i get caught up at college.


----------



## lordikon

Radical new mechanical keyboard design


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Usually, anything going through the US Postal Service going international, will be transfered to the local postal service, in your case, Royal Mail. Anytime I send something to Japan through USPS, it transfers to JP Post. It's the likes of UPS and FedEx who will keep the packages within their own system from pickup to delivery because they have international presence. I worked for FedEx for several years, so I know how it usually works. Hope that was somewhat helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to your second question, though.
> 
> 
> 
> No, thats great, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the keycaps might have arrived. Fingers crossed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Drat, sometimes it will say what the original shipping date was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked multiple times, no such luck. Should hopefully see tomorrow, unless i get caught up at college.
Click to expand...


----------



## KarmaKiller

Just got my OCN ducky board in a few days ago, figured I'd join the club.
Model: Ducky 9008G2-PRO w/ Browns

Pics:


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Radical new mechanical keyboard design


For people that ride their vegetarian retro bicycle on instagram.


----------



## willywill

Get your wallet ready the CM QuickFire TK is only $99 and you can order it tonight woot woot


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> For people that ride their vegetarian retro bicycle on instagram.


This


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


False alarm







Seems the parcel was for someone else. It's been 3 weeks, no letter from customs, so it must be in the RM system somewhere.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False alarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the parcel was for someone else. It's been 3 weeks, no letter from customs, so it must be in the RM system somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> False alarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the parcel was for someone else. It's been 3 weeks, no letter from customs, so it must be in the RM system somewhere.


I'm pleased to know that a crappy mail system is not exclusive to the U.S.


----------



## willywill

Already hitting the market, Amazon is !st
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4020-GKCL1-US/dp/B00A378L4C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352323478&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+storm+quickfire+tk


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Already hitting the market, Amazon is !st
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4020-GKCL1-US/dp/B00A378L4C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352323478&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+storm+quickfire+tk


Good integration of the numpad with the arrow keys, not sure I like the look of it though. Perhaps a bit _too_ cluttered on that numpad?


----------



## Loosenut

just made the switch to MaxKeyboard Nighthawk x8.
got mine with red ESC & Fn keys, green WASD and white Win key.


----------



## phillyd

Sold my BlackWidow Ultimate, for that I am glad. I've found a really good deal on a Cooler Master Storm Trigger, but the Ducky Shine II with green LED's looks so much better. The issue is it will come out to like $85


----------



## duox

I am still looking for a place that sells front printed (isntead of top) keys that will work with my quickfire rapid. Does anyone know where I could buy such ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I am still looking for a place that sells front printed (isntead of top) keys that will work with my quickfire rapid. Does anyone know where I could buy such ?


I didn't think I'd enjoy my front printed keys, but I've grown to love them:



Spoiler: Excuse the food :P


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks good but the food in that photo is really distracting.


----------



## Reptile

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PBT-gold-on-black-side-printed-key-caps-for-any-MX-cherry-switches-Filco-cherry-/300760601073?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4606ba91f1

They are cheaper on his vendio page but I haven't ordered from him in a long time and can't find the link on his listing.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks good but the food in that photo is really distracting.


Squigly noodles cooked to the perfect level of soft, ground pork seasoned with only the finest Canadian spices, my own home-made tomato sauce with some finely chopped onions and garlic. And whole-wheat bread with butter


----------



## Arizonian

Article on new CM compact mechanical keyboards QuickFire TK. It woukd be between the Steel Series 6GV2 Red Switch or this which looks like a nice keyboard for my kids on thier rig. Introduce thier little fingers to the mechanical and spoil them.

http://m.techspot.com/news/50746-cooler-master-intros-100-compact-mechanical-keyboard-with-numpad.html
Quote:


> It's also worth mentioning that the board has a detachable USB cable along with a wire routing groove on the bottom that lets you run the cord three different directions. As is customary among mechanical keyboards, the QuickFire TK comes with a keycap puller for easy cleaning and the installation of custom keys. Although the board has technically launched, it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere yet. Pricing is reportedly set at $100.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Article on new CM compact mechanical keyboards QuickFire TK.
> 
> http://m.techspot.com/news/50746-cooler-master-intros-100-compact-mechanical-keyboard-with-numpad.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the board has a detachable USB cable along with a wire routing groove on the bottom that lets you run the cord three different directions. As is customary among mechanical keyboards, the QuickFire TK comes with a keycap puller for easy cleaning and the installation of custom keys. Although the board has technically launched, it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere yet. Pricing is reportedly set at $100.
Click to expand...

Looks amazing. Maybe got my keyboard too early. I suck at typing code on these blank keycaps...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Article on new CM compact mechanical keyboards QuickFire TK.
> 
> http://m.techspot.com/news/50746-cooler-master-intros-100-compact-mechanical-keyboard-with-numpad.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the board has a detachable USB cable along with a wire routing groove on the bottom that lets you run the cord three different directions. As is customary among mechanical keyboards, the QuickFire TK comes with a keycap puller for easy cleaning and the installation of custom keys. Although the board has technically launched, it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere yet. Pricing is reportedly set at $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks amazing. Maybe got my keyboard too early. I suck at typing code on these blank keycaps...
Click to expand...


----------



## BradleyKZN

Does anyone know if the WASDKeyboards space bar's are compatible wit the Corsair K90?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Does anyone know if the WASDKeyboards space bar's are compatible wit the Corsair K90?


its not listed here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility
But I would shoot them an email, they are very responsive and very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> its not listed here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility
> But I would shoot them an email, they are very responsive and very pleasant to deal with.


I have done so, thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Article on new CM compact mechanical keyboards QuickFire TK. It woukd be between the Steel Series 6GV2 Red Switch or this which looks like a nice keyboard for my kids on thier rig. Introduce thier little fingers to the mechanical and spoil them.
> http://m.techspot.com/news/50746-cooler-master-intros-100-compact-mechanical-keyboard-with-numpad.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the board has a detachable USB cable along with a wire routing groove on the bottom that lets you run the cord three different directions. As is customary among mechanical keyboards, the QuickFire TK comes with a keycap puller for easy cleaning and the installation of custom keys. Although the board has technically launched, it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere yet. Pricing is reportedly set at $100.
> 
> 
> 
> *The layout is interesting. I'm looking into getting Browns to replace my Reds.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazy Bear

Just ordered a Ducky Shine II TKL with green LEDs for the Big Green rig that I'm working on! I'll probably get it late next week.


----------



## Davayy

Ordered some keycaps with Para ( OP ) a couple weeks ago from WASD, since we're in the UK we thought we would share the price of shipping etc.
Well....
Today i received a package from America....


...And then i opened the package......



...And then i inspected the package, sure enough, it was our keycaps, Para's on the right, mine on the left.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Ordered some keycaps with Para ( OP ) a couple weeks ago from WASD, since we're in the UK we thought we would share the price of shipping etc.
> Well....
> Today i received a package from America....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And then i opened the package......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And then i inspected the package, sure enough, it was our keycaps, Para's on the right, mine on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pics of my keys please.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pics of my keys please.


If you want me to open them....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pics of my keys please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to open them....
Click to expand...

On second thought, I'm alright.


----------



## protzman

@ para your keyboard and mine will be like twins







cept idk what brand your board is. and then in a few days you mix your keys with davy's and that will be mine


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ para your keyboard and mine will be like twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cept idk what brand your board is. and then in a few days you mix your keys with davy's and that will be mine


Yeah, I was looking through the Keyboard of the Month pics and remembered yours.









Mine was going to have deep blue keycaps but WASD stopped them.


----------



## phillyd

Guys, do you think a Ducky Shine II that matches my build's theme is worth $70 more than a Cooler Master Storm Trigger that looks fine but ill have to keep the LED's off on?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Guys, do you think a Ducky Shine II that matches my build's theme is worth $70 more than a Cooler Master Storm Trigger that looks fine but ill have to keep the LED's off on?


IMO I'm vain and aesthetics in this last build was important as much as a high end product.

Even though both are good boards the price we pay for that nirvana on our desk top.







You know you won't be as happy if it didn't bring your build together.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Cooler Master has a limited run of Cherry MX Green Switches!









http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Cooler Master has a limited run of Cherry MX Green Switches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/


Quote:


> CHERRY MX Green switch will be available based on region.


Wish they'd be a little more specific about that.


----------



## willywill

Microcenter is doing big thing, today i walk in the Micrcenter in Paterson and was surprised to see a Ducky keyboard. They only have MX Red($140) and Black($130).


----------



## KipH

CM Carter answered that in another thread. They got them just a bit in America on his personal insistence. The other regions refused then due to the added cost. If you want them, you have to thank him and get them from America I think.

Here is his quote









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We have both the rapids and triggers with the limited edition Green switch.
> This is my absolute favorite switch. I personally decided to take the risk of bringing these in, other regions refused because its currently not a cost effective solution (Greens are $$$$$)
> Anyway, they are the best of both worlds in my opinion. You get the wonderful satisfying click like the blues, which is fantastic when working (You just sound so productive when doing anything), coupled with a stiffer spring.
> The stiffer spring really helps give is a similar feeling to a buckling spring than any other cherry i have tried.
> The stiffer spring also has a very reactive feeling, so the return rate is much like the black spring which makes it a fantastic gaming switch as well.
> For me, i have been using greens for months now and refuse to use anything else.... including the topre boards laying off to my side.


----------



## phillyd

Does anyone have one of those cross section gifs for green switches?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Does anyone have one of those cross section gifs for green switches?


No one has made one yet, but it's a MX-Blue switch with a heavier spring in it. It's activation for is 80cN.


----------



## phillyd

I do like my blues...


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I do like my blues...


I like your blues too.


----------



## Coleak

I am interested in buying 'QPAD MK-50 U.S. / INT MX Black'. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I do like my blues...
> 
> 
> 
> I like your blues too.
Click to expand...


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I do like my blues...
> 
> 
> 
> I like your blues too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> I like your blues too.


Not sure what to think of this reply...

I kinda like where this is going?


----------



## jokrik

Wanna share my latest keycaps from WASD








The esc cap is from filco, and the rest of the red caps are from WASD, you can see the difference in the depth of the red color


Spoiler: Warning: Gangnam STYLE!

















Spoiler: Warning: Big














cant get a better micro shot for the keycaps since I sold my micro lens, the small writting on capslock caps is "I hear that alot"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Wanna share my latest keycaps from WASD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The esc cap is from filco, and the rest of the red caps are from WASD, you can see the difference in the depth of the red color
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Gangnam STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant get a better micro shot for the keycaps since I sold my micro lens, the small writting on capslock caps is "I hear that alot"


Can you PM me the picture you used for that? I want it so much!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you PM me the picture you used for that? I want it so much!


Its in my pc which is still under upgrading process , maybe somewhere in the middle of next week ill find it in my rig for ya


----------



## Paradigm84

Get posting your awesome keyboards for November Keyboard of the Month.









Winners cannot win more than once for the same keyboard (obviously), but previously entered keyboards can be entered up to 3 times per year (to give you a few chances but not so many that you are appearing every month).

Also suggestions for how to best format this competition are welcome, do you think I should create a brand new thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month, one for every month or just organise it on here?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Get posting your awesome keyboards for November Keyboard of the Month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winners cannot win more than once for the same keyboard (obviously), but previously entered keyboards can be entered up to 3 times per year (to give you a few chances but not so many that you are appearing every month).
> Also suggestions for how to best format this competition are welcome, do you think I should create a brand new thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month, one for every month or just organise it on here?


In my opinion, keeping it all here would be best. Also make it mandatory for participants to upload their photos on OCN. It only takes a few seconds. The benefit of having the images on OCN is improved convenience. You'll also be able to link them in sigs without breaking the ToS.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Get posting your awesome keyboards for November Keyboard of the Month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winners cannot win more than once for the same keyboard (obviously), but previously entered keyboards can be entered up to 3 times per year (to give you a few chances but not so many that you are appearing every month).
> 
> Also suggestions for how to best format this competition are welcome, do you think I should create a brand new thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month, one for every month or just organise it on here?
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, keeping it all here would be best. Also make it mandatory for participants to upload their photos on OCN. It only takes a few seconds. The benefit of having the images on OCN is improved convenience. You'll also be able to link them in sigs without breaking the ToS.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll make it mandatory for the pictures to be hosted on OCN, as for basing it all on here, I'll get a few other opinions aswell, cheers for the input.









EDIT: Also modified the form so you have to include a brief description of the keyboard to make organising the entries easier and you have to enter your username so nobody spams votes for one person.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Hey guys, I made a little video about the my keyboard!




'

Watch it on youtube so that you can get HD, since without that it's not very nice.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

How is the build quality with the Ducky Shine II? I want to buy myself one for Christmas, is there a place to buy it in America?


----------



## Lazy Bear

It's fantastic! And yes, there is http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com which I linked in the video description. As far as I know they still have some of them in stock.

Also, because I can't help myself, but I see that you're in Seattle. You should check out the Northwest Overclocker's Club! We're a thriving community of people in the northwest, and we're soon planning a big LAN in the Spokane area! Check out the thread and join up here!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> It's fantastic! And yes, there is http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com which I linked in the video description. As far as I know they still have some of them in stock.
> Also, because I can't help myself, but I see that you're in Seattle. You should check out the Northwest Overclocker's Club! We're a thriving community of people in the northwest, and we're soon planning a big LAN in the Spokane area! Check out the thread and join up here!


Rad! I'll look into the keyboard it does look fantastic. Also it's always great to meet another Washingtonian. Counting the days till Dec. 6th IFYOUKNOWWHATIMEAN.jpg, I will definitely check out the club .


----------



## Lazy Bear

Haha, aren't we all? Good to know!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Haha, aren't we all? Good to know!


Just saw your set on r/keyboards, I gotta say that is one nice looking board... I've made up my mind and I'm getting one. Now too choose which keys I should get with which LEDs....


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Hey guys, I made a little video about the my keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Watch it on youtube so that you can get HD, since without that it's not very nice.


Clear your throat before you hit record!


----------



## boost

LZ-Mini

Cell phone pic -_-


----------



## candy_van

Hi guys,

Been out of the market for a while + thinking about picking up a tenkeyless.
Can't seem to find Filcos (browns) anywhere, are these MIA again?

I had to import my Majestouch 1 (full-size) from ArmyGroup the last go around, would prefer not to again since the taxes were pretty high.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been out of the market for a while + thinking about picking up a tenkeyless.
> Can't seem to find Filcos (browns) anywhere, are these MIA again?
> 
> I had to import my Majestouch 1 (full-size) from ArmyGroup the last go around, would prefer not to again since the taxes were pretty high.


Depends on where you live, "omnipresent" doesn't give us much to go on.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been out of the market for a while + thinking about picking up a tenkeyless.
> Can't seem to find Filcos (browns) anywhere, are these MIA again?
> I had to import my Majestouch 1 (full-size) from ArmyGroup the last go around, would prefer not to again since the taxes were pretty high.


Are you in the US?
AFAIK, isn't there an MX Brown switch shortage or something? That could the issue.
Have you looked here?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been out of the market for a while + thinking about picking up a tenkeyless.
> Can't seem to find Filcos (browns) anywhere, are these MIA again?
> I had to import my Majestouch 1 (full-size) from ArmyGroup the last go around, would prefer not to again since the taxes were pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in the US?
> AFAIK, isn't there an MX Brown switch shortage or something? That could the issue.
> Have you looked here?
Click to expand...

A shortage on switches? Probably Ripster or _AKIMbO_ to blame.


----------



## candy_van

Yea sorry forgot to mention Im in the US there.
Checked Amazon but the only one listed is gouged @ $238 :/

Sent from Stugots Mobile


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been out of the market for a while + thinking about picking up a tenkeyless.
> Can't seem to find Filcos (browns) anywhere, are these MIA again?
> I had to import my Majestouch 1 (full-size) from ArmyGroup the last go around, would prefer not to again since the taxes were pretty high.


Why not buy used? There are always people selling these.


----------



## willywill

That's alot of money you can get Quick Fire Rapid for $60, i see then on sale all the time or wait for Keyboard Company to start selling then on Amazon or get a Ducky Shine 2
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=168


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My Ducky 9008G2 Pro with brown switches


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My Ducky 9008G2 Pro with brown switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice choice!

Fill out the form in the OP and I'll add you and the board to the club.


----------



## 161029

The pinging (sounds like I'm hitting some hollow metal box or something) on my Filco is killing me, and I can't get used to the small backspace in the JIS layout (that and the keys don't match up. Some of the keys are in different spots compared to QWERTY though so I'll be making a lot of typos for awhile if I remap them). Was looking to buy the Quickfire Rapid and then read about the Left Alt key issue.









I can't believe I've been able to deal with this for a year. Still really nice to type on though.


----------



## ripster

I feel your ping.


----------



## candy_van

Yea I saw that QuickFire Rapid ($80 for browns) on Amazon, but I'm a bit skeptical on that.
I have a feeling I'd be disappointed w/ the quality as opposed to my Majestouch 1. Could be completely wrong on that, but price usually doesn't lie.

If that's the case I guess my other options are either a Ducky or Leopold.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea I saw that QuickFire Rapid ($80 for browns) on Amazon, but I'm a bit skeptical on that.
> I have a feeling I'd be disappointed w/ the quality as opposed to my Majestouch 1. Could be completely wrong on that, but price usually doesn't lie.
> If that's the case I guess my other options are either a Ducky or Leopold.


Aren't Ducky and Filco bases the same OEM?
Or am i thinking of Rosewill and Filco. Can't remember.


----------



## candy_van

Diatec, I'm pretty sure that's Filco, but I have no idea on the others


----------



## Tator Tot

Diatec is Filco's parent company.

Cooler Master does use the same OEM as Filco (& others), which is costar; for their Quick Fire Rapid & Quick Fire TK,

I do believe the Trigger is Costar as well, but I'd have look.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea I saw that QuickFire Rapid ($80 for browns) on Amazon, but I'm a bit skeptical on that.
> I have a feeling I'd be disappointed w/ the quality as opposed to my Majestouch 1. Could be completely wrong on that, but price usually doesn't lie.
> If that's the case I guess my other options are either a Ducky or Leopold.


They both are manufacture by the same company which is Costar, they make alot of keyboards for different companys


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea I saw that QuickFire Rapid ($80 for browns) on Amazon, but I'm a bit skeptical on that.
> I have a feeling I'd be disappointed w/ the quality as opposed to my Majestouch 1. Could be completely wrong on that, but price usually doesn't lie.
> If that's the case I guess my other options are either a Ducky or Leopold.


I have both QuickFire Rapid and Filco keyboards and find them to be of equally good quality. The plastic from the Filco casing actually seems to have a bit more flex to it than that of the QFR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The pinging (sounds like I'm hitting some hollow metal box or something) on my Filco is killing me, and I can't get used to the small backspace in the JIS layout (that and the keys don't match up. Some of the keys are in different spots compared to QWERTY though so I'll be making a lot of typos for awhile if I remap them). Was looking to buy the Quickfire Rapid and then read about the Left Alt key issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I've been able to deal with this for a year. Still really nice to type on though.


This left Alt key "issue" really isn't one. The QFR has been one of the most popular mechanical keyboards since it was released and there are plenty of happy buyers-just look at all the glowing reviews on Newegg, Amazon, etc., along with all the people using them on various keyboard forums. The fact that there have been a few cases of people having problems does not mean there's something inherently wrong with this model. If you do get a lemon, CM is a large company and has good customer service. Good luck getting the same from one of these smaller companies in Asia.


----------



## Davayy

oh okay, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Ducky 9008G2 Pro with brown switches


Nice.







I have the TKL version. Took me a while to get it because they were always out of stock of the Browns. I like blues better though. Browns are too quiet and I can't bother the people when I type in the middle of the night anymore.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea I saw that QuickFire Rapid ($80 for browns) on Amazon, but I'm a bit skeptical on that.
> I have a feeling I'd be disappointed w/ the quality as opposed to my Majestouch 1. Could be completely wrong on that, but price usually doesn't lie.
> If that's the case I guess my other options are either a Ducky or Leopold.


I bought the QFR and I have to say the quality is actually pretty good. I was expecting it to be mediocre, but it feels like it's better made than my Das Keyboard and it looked incredibly well built with a good solder job when I took it apart to paint it. My only niggle is that there isn't a screw holding the PCB and metal backplate to the bottom. So when you take the top part of the shell off, you just have to be a little careful to not mess up the ribbon cable.


----------



## Arizonian

Even though my mech is USB my question is: USB OR PS/2 adapter?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Even though my mech is USB my question is: USB OR PS/2 adapter?


I use PS/2 for NKRO.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Even though my mech is USB my question is: USB OR PS/2 adapter?


G710+ essentially runs NKRO over USB; so run with USB as it gives you the option to hot-swap.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Even though my mech is USB my question is: USB OR PS/2 adapter?


It makes almost no difference. Use PS/2 if you need the USB slot, if the keyboards wont work in BIOS over usb, or you love the idea of full NKRO.
Use the USB for all other times. It is faster to plug in, powers better, does other things, washes your car and keeps Ripster happy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Arizonian

^^Thanks gentlemen^^

First mech - making sure running it to the fullest. Looking over the new CM QuickFire keys selling for $75 on the Egg tonight. Read this from Steel Series.
Quote:


> We absolutely recommend using the PS/2 connector when possible. First,it will give you total freedom with no limit to the amount of simultaneous key presses. And, equally as important, using the PS/2 may just improve your overall gaming experience. The reason is that when you use a USB keyboard your computer is actually using CPU time polling your keyboard. The higher the polling rate the more CPU time is used to perform the polling. And because of the built-in debounce rate found on any quality keyboard, any polling rate above 200Hz is simply a waste of CPU time and really just a result of pointless marketing hype. Unlike USB keyboards a PS/2 keyboard isn't polled at all. The keyboard simply sends a signal to the computer as key presses are made, which causes a hardware interrupt, forcing the CPU to register the signal.


Edit: I meant CM not Steel Series.


----------



## KipH

Wow. That may be the first time a marketing blurb got it "right" but... How many CPU cycles would a keyboard poll take? It cant be noticeable under any test.


----------



## lordj

Is it just me, or is there no list in the OP? I wanted to check if I've been added, but it looks like this:


----------



## Paradigm84

You are correct, I didn't even notice.









It shall be fixed in but a moment.









Can anyone confirm if it is there? In the editor it showed that it was there even though it wasn't.


----------



## KipH

Not working. And check the spoilers. When I click on the board of the month winner it hangs up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Damn, so just the membership sheet isn't appearing and the spoiler doesn't work? It's working fine for me.


----------



## pent

Mechanical keyboards ROCK! Blackwidow ultimate 2013 <3


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Damn, so just the membership sheet isn't appearing and the spoiler doesn't work? It's working fine for me.


Works fine here.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Damn, so just the membership sheet isn't appearing and the spoiler doesn't work? It's working fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine here.
Click to expand...

Can you try again? I just tweaked some stuff.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Damn, so just the membership sheet isn't appearing and the spoiler doesn't work? It's working fine for me.


Both of them are working for me now. Thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Damn, so just the membership sheet isn't appearing and the spoiler doesn't work? It's working fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are working for me now. Thanks for the quick fix.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.

It's awkward trying to fix things when they look like they should be working.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's all good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pent*
> 
> Mechanical keyboards ROCK! Blackwidow ultimate 2013 <3


Feel free to submit your details for entry into our wonderful club.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's all good.


Cheers.


----------



## ApollyonXD

Loving them Reds


----------



## KipH

OK. That must have fixed it. Its all good now.


----------



## TheNephilim

Hmmm, the backlighting of my Nighthawk X8 remains on, even when the system is turned of







Thats a load of light when I'm sleeping XD Put a t-shirt on top of the keyboard last night, but I hope there is a way to solve that.


----------



## Magariz

Just got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 in! Will add pics soon. One question, the usb ports had a sticker saying don't plug in anything that uses over 100mA. Will that be fine to plug my Galaxy Note 2 into? Haven't been able to find anything to tell me how much the Note 2 pulls on a USB charger.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Just got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 in! Will add pics soon. One question, the usb ports had a sticker saying don't plug in anything that uses over 100mA. Will that be fine to plug my Galaxy Note 2 into? Haven't been able to find anything to tell me how much the Note 2 pulls on a USB charger.


That basically means, don't charge anything off of it.

The basic charger for the Galaxy Note 2 is 500ma.

Most USB Hubs on keyboards are designed so that you can plug in a headset, mouse, USB drive, etc.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Just got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 in! Will add pics soon. One question, the usb ports had a sticker saying don't plug in anything that uses over 100mA. Will that be fine to plug my Galaxy Note 2 into? Haven't been able to find anything to tell me how much the Note 2 pulls on a USB charger.


Not entirely sure, however going off this video:




It seems that 100mA is far too weak? Not sure, sorry!


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApollyonXD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving them Reds


After year, I haven't. but I love the build quality and design.









congrats though!









I just recently cleaned mine up (45 mins). it was pretty dirty, but it was really easy to clean, just make sure to stuff a bit of tissue under the space bar's opening to avoid stuff dropping in. After 1 year, the heavily used keys (WASD+shift+spacebar) shows some fading. I prolly might need some cust key caps.


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Just got my Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 in! Will add pics soon. One question, the usb ports had a sticker saying don't plug in anything that uses over 100mA. Will that be fine to plug my Galaxy Note 2 into? Haven't been able to find anything to tell me how much the Note 2 pulls on a USB charger.


Nice!







How do you like it so far? I'm very happy with mine, didn't have a lot of time to spend with it yet









Just dont charge anything indeed, so ur phone is not a good idea. Headsets, USB sticks and thinks like that are fine.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it so far? I'm very happy with mine, didn't have a lot of time to spend with it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont charge anything indeed, so ur phone is not a good idea. Headsets, USB sticks and thinks like that are fine.


Hammered away on it for about 4 hours of LoL. Going to hit some WoW arena today. Still some adjusting to it, but I am definately in love with this keyboard. Want to bring it to work with me instead of using this crappy HP keyboard, but alas it doesn't have a smart card reader and we cannot use USB devices lol. Just want to go home and press the keys, feels great. Odd feeling to be like, "OMG I LOVE MY KEYBOARD!!!" ( <- everyone else's face). They just don't know!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> I actually think mecer were deceptive a little, i looked under the red, and underneath it is a rubber dome...
> Also found one of these, but as you can see, no keycaps


Woot! Finally got one of these given to me! Now I just need an AT to PS2 adaptor and some keycaps and im good!


----------



## iARDAs

Now I love my mechanical keyboard do death, but don't know if this is a silly question or not since I don't know about them technically

Are there any wireless mechanical keyboards? No right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Now I love my mechanical keyboard do death, but don't know if this is a silly question or not since I don't know about them technically
> 
> Are there any wireless mechanical keyboards? No right?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Just got my Shine II TKL with browns and green LEDs, so far it's pretty great. I'm typing on it right now, but I think I'll go back to blues before long, the sound is way nicer than browns in my opinion. They still feel sort of similar; I didn't realise how tactile blues really were, if browns are supposed to have some kind of feedback then I really prefer blues, because these don't feel very tactile at all.

Pics:



















I got this little keychain thing from mechanicalkeyboards.com, it's pretty cool:



























(I promise my monitors are aligned properly, it's just the picture.)


















(I changed the lighting options on custom so that the esc key wasn't lit up, it looked kinda like a booger.)










And with the ISO way down:









So should I go and reapply to the OP, or will the guy who can edit it just add my new board to the ones that I own on the spreadsheet?

Up next: KBT Pure!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Now I love my mechanical keyboard do death, but don't know if this is a silly question or not since I don't know about them technically
> 
> Are there any wireless mechanical keyboards? No right?


There are:
Here.
And,
Here.
Not sure the quality of either of these, i hear the second one is quite solid though.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Now I love my mechanical keyboard do death, but don't know if this is a silly question or not since I don't know about them technically
> 
> Are there any wireless mechanical keyboards? No right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> There are:
> Here.
> And,
> Here.
> Not sure the quality of either of these, i hear the second one is quite solid though.


I believe Filco makes wireless mechanical keyboards too.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> I believe Filco makes wireless mechanical keyboards too.


Pretty sure they don't?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Why would you take a keyboard that is built for NKRO and then remove all those capabilities?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Pretty sure they don't?


I'm 99% sure I saw a wireless Filco majestouch somewhere on the internets.
It might have been a mod someone did though.. Don't remember.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> I'm 99% sure I saw a wireless Filco majestouch somewhere on the internets.
> It might have been a mod someone did though.. Don't remember.


I remember seeing someone on desk authority mod a Majestouch 2 to be wireless; he had to rewire the matrix to fit the battery and wireless controller. Seemed quite hard.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Another wireless keyboard that came out recently is the Plum 96. Availability is still spotty but Qtan has said he'll be adding it to his store soon.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> I'm 99% sure I saw a wireless Filco majestouch somewhere on the internets.
> It might have been a mod someone did though.. Don't remember.


The Filco Majestouch FKBT104M/EB. It was Bluetooth, but it seems like some people had issues with it. There also was the modded one I saw at Deskthority.


----------



## candy_van

So what are you guys with TKLs doing for wrist rests?

So far the only things I've seen are Filco/Leopold ones @ EK, the Ducky one (don't see that on TankGuys anymore, where do you buy this?) and then just custom stuff (acrylic, wood etc)
I'm using a $20 3M one right now w/ my full size board, but trying to figure out what I'll do when I get something smaller.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> So what are you guys with TKLs doing for wrist rests?
> So far the only things I've seen are Filco/Leopold ones @ EK, the Ducky one (don't see that on TankGuys anymore, where do you buy this?) and then just custom stuff (acrylic, wood etc)
> I'm using a $20 3M one right now w/ my full size board, but trying to figure out what I'll do when I get something smaller.


I don't use one, but if I decide I need one, I'll make a custom one for myself. It's not too hard to make one with materials you find at a craft or fabric store and at Home Depot.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I just got one for my regular keyboard, and honestly I don't think I really need it. I mean, it's nice and comfy.

Hmm.

Maybe I do need it.


----------



## draterrojam

couple new keycaps came in today from keypop.net....not too shabby:thumb:


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> So what are you guys with TKLs doing for wrist rests?
> So far the only things I've seen are Filco/Leopold ones @ EK, the Ducky one (don't see that on TankGuys anymore, where do you buy this?) and then just custom stuff (acrylic, wood etc)
> I'm using a $20 3M one right now w/ my full size board, but trying to figure out what I'll do when I get something smaller.


You can buy the Ducky tenkeyless here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=136. However, at $41 shipped, I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> couple new keycaps came in today from keypop.net....not too shabby:thumb:


That skull and crossbones keycap looks badass.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Ugh, my addiction is back. Here is my new toy, the filco it has mx reds.


----------



## NotAgain

Love the REɅLFORCE. While there are a ton of different keyboards available today, I actually think a "classic" white/grey layout like that still looks the best.

I think it's a shame that a lot of people associate white peripherals with Apple now, and don't think they go well with a PC for some reason. I'm sick of everything being black these days.

I'm just glad they only make the HHKB2-S in white, or I might have been tempted to get it in black and regretted it.


----------



## Lazy Bear

They also make a black HHKB2-S, dude.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> They also make a black HHKB2-S, dude.


That's not a type S







. Notice it being $140 cheaper.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Oh.

I see.


----------



## Magariz

While I love my X8 and it was well worth the $150, how on earth is that keyboard worth $450? lol. What is the advantage to that over any other mech?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> While I love my X8 and it was well worth the $150, how on earth is that keyboard worth $450? lol. What is the advantage to that over any other mech?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteKeyboards*
> Topre capacitive key switches are a patented hybrid between a mechanical spring based switch, a rubber dome switch, and a capacitive sensor that combined provide tactility, comfort, and excellent durability. The unique electrostatic design of Topre switches requires no physical mechanical coupling and therefore, theoretically, key switch bounce/chatter are eliminated.


I vastly prefer the keys over any other mech board and think they're worth the price. Not sure if the type S is really worth 50% more then the already fairly high price, but if I wanted a quieter board I would probably get one.

Also if you just get a plain 87u instead of a HHKB, the type S is about the same price as base on EK: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se170s


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I vastly prefer the keys over any other mech board and think they're worth the price. Not sure if the type S is really worth 50% more then the already fairly high price, but if I wanted a quieter board I would probably get one.
> Also if you just get a plain 87u instead of a HHKB, the type S is about the same price as base on EK: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se170s


Yes, this is the main reason - I also vastly prefer Topre keys over other keyboards.

As for why it's worth so much money? It probably isn't, unless you really want the best, or "need" one.

I have been experiencing pain related to computer use over the years, and it had reached the point where I needed to do something more about it. (already bought a better chair, adjusted desk & monitor height correctly etc.) I could have bought a tenkeyless REɅLFORCE, but I decided that I wanted to go all out and ditch the arrow keys as well, so that my keyboard was able to sit directly in front of me, rather than either being pushed off to one side, or pushing the mouse out of the way. I do more than just typing, so a split keyboard like the µTron didn't really meet my needs.

I find Topre keys to be the least fatiguing to type on, and within a week, a lot of the lingering pain in my fingers had disappeared.
I wanted a blank keyboard so that I could easily switch to an alternate layout from QWERTY, to minimize the work load on my fingers. (and to force me to touch-type properly) The HHKB layout itself is designed to minimize finger travel as it is.
I needed the keyboard to be as quiet as possible, and had heard reports that the keys on the Type-S were even softer on your fingers than the regular HHKB.

Ultimately this is a purchase which I am expecting to last me ten years or more, and when you cost it out that way, it isn't too expensive compared to spending less on a keyboard I would be replacing in five years or less.

Be warned, that 87u has variable weighted keys, which is fine for typing but not ideal for gaming. I think the only other uniformly weighted silenced Topre board available right now is the 10th Anniversary model, which is 30g uniform rather than 55g, and I don't think that version is available in ANSI/ISO.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> While I love my X8 and it was well worth the $150, how on earth is that keyboard worth $450? lol. What is the advantage to that over any other mech?


What it is worth is subjective to each person, not everyone has the same view as you. Some people pay $200-300 for a keycap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Random question, but anyone know a way to use these kanji keys near the spacebar as a key I can assign in games or something? Would be kind of neat to have the extra key.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Random question, but anyone know a way to use these kanji keys near the spacebar as a key I can assign in games or something? Would be kind of neat to have the extra key.


I believe you can use autohotkey. If that doesn't help, head over to geekhack.org and they'll most definitely know.


----------



## ripster

Heading over to Geekhack.org might be difficult right now......


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using this keyboard?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013

I am so getting one.

Having the mic and speakers cable connected to my soundcard and than connecting the mic and headphone/speaker to the keyboard is a nice feature but would I loose sound quality?


----------



## ryandigweed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the whole desk so you can get an idea of how big the keyboard really is; this is a 5" wide fold-up table.


Dude thats an awesome set up. Can you share some details about the mouse grips and arm rest ?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using this keyboard?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013
> 
> I am so getting one.
> 
> Having the mic and speakers cable connected to my soundcard and than connecting the mic and headphone/speaker to the keyboard is a nice feature but would I loose sound quality?


You will probably only notice a little interference in your MIC quality; doubt it would be anything noticeable though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using this keyboard?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013
> 
> I am so getting one.
> 
> Having the mic and speakers cable connected to my soundcard and than connecting the mic and headphone/speaker to the keyboard is a nice feature but would I loose sound quality?


Should be similar to using the front panel on your average case.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryandigweed*
> 
> Dude thats an awesome set up. Can you share some details about the mouse grips and arm rest ?


That is a MX518 mouse! lol, drunk and can spot that.

@iARDA's get a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8! It is amazing and offers the 2x USB along with the MIC and headphone out. Typing on the browns and gaming is just sexy! Fall in love the more I game and type on this thing. Thing is amazing even though I plug my headphones into my computer, via Auzentech Bravura 7.1. I use the Audio Technica AD-700's. Drunk while posting lol.

Edit : nvm that is not a mx518 because it has the LCD on it. That is the newer version of it. Awesome mouse!!!!!!!!! MX-518 is the best for anything other than MMO's where you need the side buttons.


----------



## Ukkooh

Simply loving my Shine 2 with Brown switches.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> You will probably only notice a little interference in your MIC quality; doubt it would be anything noticeable though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Should be similar to using the front panel on your average case.


Good to know. Thanks guys. +rep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> That is a MX518 mouse! lol, drunk and can spot that.
> @iARDA's get a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8! It is amazing and offers the 2x USB along with the MIC and headphone out. Typing on the browns and gaming is just sexy! Fall in love the more I game and type on this thing. Thing is amazing even though I plug my headphones into my computer, via Auzentech Bravura 7.1. I use the Audio Technica AD-700's. Drunk while posting lol.
> Edit : nvm that is not a mx518 because it has the LCD on it. That is the newer version of it. Awesome mouse!!!!!!!!! MX-518 is the best for anything other than MMO's where you need the side buttons.


That looks like a nice keyboard too but I could really use the USB 3.0 on the Gigabyte one. I have a USB 3.0 compatible HDD that I use frequently and the speed helps to be honest.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Edit : nvm that is not a mx518 because it has the LCD on it. That is the newer version of it.


It's actually a G5.


----------



## Aeloi

Just wanted to share some pictures with you guys!

*Keyboards*:
CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ Cherry MX Blues w/ O-Ring Switch Dampeners - 40A-R (0.4mm Reduction) w/ Red Blank Cherry MX Keycap set
Realforce 87u (87UWV-EK - SE07EWV)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I believe you can use autohotkey. If that doesn't help, head over to geekhack.org and they'll most definitely know.


I installed it but it doesn't seem very user friendly







. I have no idea what the code for the Japanese keys would be... but if I could remap them that would be awesome.

つふわ


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Simply loving my Shine 2 with Brown switches.


Woot! Another red Shine II!


----------



## protzman

gettin my white keys tomm







stoked!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I believe you can use autohotkey. If that doesn't help, head over to geekhack.org and they'll most definitely know.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed it but it doesn't seem very user friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have no idea what the code for the Japanese keys would be... but if I could remap them that would be awesome.
> 
> つふわ
Click to expand...

Told you Geekhack wouldn't know. All the Keyboard Wizards left that place LONG ago..

;Japanese Keyboard
SC07B::Send "Key Left of Spacebar"
SC079::Send "Key Right of Spacebar"
SC070::Send "Key Left of RALT"
SC073::Send "Key Left of RSHIFT"
SC07D::Send "Key Left of BACKSPACE"


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> While I love my X8 and it was well worth the $150, how on earth is that keyboard worth $450? lol. What is the advantage to that over any other mech?
> 
> 
> 
> What it is worth is subjective to each person, not everyone has the same view as you. Some people pay $200-300 for a keycap.
Click to expand...

Must be one hell of a keycap









My Trigger's volume control is not working. I use it a lot, but since last week or so, pressing the right Storm key (which is _not_ assigned to any other function - the Windows key is assigned to the left Storm key) and the F9, F10 or F11 (Mute, vol-, vol+ respectively) does nothing. I changed no settings in the Trigger AP, and I don't even think there are any settings to change the behavior of these key combinations. Anyone have any idea of what I can do to fix the problem? I use this key combination a lot when I'm gaming and I feel like the sound is too loud, and I don't wanna pause the game to adjust the volume, and it's quite uncomfortable with it not working. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## phillyd

Getting my CM Storm Trigger with MX Cherry Browns (probably) Wednesday, will post pics.


----------



## candy_van

^ Nice, enjoy man









I'm either ordering a Noppoo Choc Mini or another Filco (TKL version of mine), can't decide.
Noppoo is like $80 less though on eBay, but I do love my Filco....decisions, decisions.


----------



## protzman

Whats the best way to take off the bigger keys? like spacebar and delete and shift with the little metal pieces, jst got my new keycaps and im pretty scared i dont wanna ruin anything


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Whats the best way to take off the bigger keys? like spacebar and delete and shift with the little metal pieces, jst got my new keycaps and im pretty scared i dont wanna ruin anything


Dont worry. It will be allright

I took those keys out for the first time the other day. Simply unattach the keys with the keycap pull thingie. The key will be loose but still attached to the metal. I just tilted the spacebar key towards all the way left and than the right side came out off the metal, and than easily took the left side out off the metal and everything worked fine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Whats the best way to take off the bigger keys? like spacebar and delete and shift with the little metal pieces, jst got my new keycaps and im pretty scared i dont wanna ruin anything


Depends on the board, I believe you have a Filco like mine don't you?

If so, *carefully* pull them up until they come off the switches (you'll feel them give), then pull to one side to take them off the stabilisers.

WASDkeyboards have some good videos on YouTube to help.


----------



## Bombadil411

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Woot! Another red Shine II!


My Ducky Shines Too (2)!










MX Brown.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Woohoo! Ducky Shine II reds fo' lyfe!


----------



## Ukkooh

Lazy Bear, I find myself agreeing with you.








I'm glad that I got the last shine 2 with MX-Browns and Red LEDs that was in stock @finland. It seems that it is going to be atleast a month until they are in stock again.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Whats the best way to take off the bigger keys? like spacebar and delete and shift with the little metal pieces, jst got my new keycaps and im pretty scared i dont wanna ruin anything


PieceOcake...IF you follow my guide.



http://imgur.com/CkjYK


If you don't....


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeloi*
> 
> Just wanted to share some pictures with you guys!
> *Keyboards*:
> CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ Cherry MX Blues w/ O-Ring Switch Dampeners - 40A-R (0.4mm Reduction) w/ Red Blank Cherry MX Keycap set
> Realforce 87u (87UWV-EK - SE07EWV)


I guess your proud of your $60 Quick Fire Rapid that your compare it to your other $315 keyboard, even had time to give it a few modifications lol. I dont think i have the balls to spend $300+ for a keyboard, my girl would kick me out the house along with the keyboard and tell all her friends and family im still a kid


----------



## linkin93

So I got my order from WASD keyboards. A set of keycaps and some 0.2mm dampeners for the Filco.





































I asked them specifically to get the font as close to the stock Filco font as possible, and they came through on that









Highly recommend the dampeners to stop noise from bottoming out as well.


----------



## ibluever

Hey there, just got my Ducky Shine 9008 MX Blue keyboard! I'm in!


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibluever*
> 
> Hey there, just got my Ducky Shine 9008 MX Blue keyboard! I'm in!


Congrats! I love MX Blues.


----------



## Cyclonic

Got a question about the: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition 2013

Razer site confuses me abit, it shows it with green backlight on the site, but each shop lists it with blue backlight.

And does it use MX Brown switches? I cant use MX Blue's they make to much sound


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Got a question about the: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth edition 2013
> Razer site confuses me abit, it shows it with green backlight on the site, but each shop lists it with blue backlight.
> And does it use MX Brown switches? I cant use MX Blue's they make to much sound


The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 is *green* back lit keyboard using Cherry MX brown switches. Last year the same 'Stealth' board was blue back lit. If your seeing a 'Stealth' version in blue LED's, it's last years model.

The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate are Cherry MX Blue switches and the 'Stealth' version are brown switches.

If your interested in easy to get brown switches another great keyboard is the one I just purchased, the *Logitech G710+* with brown switches that come with O-rings to dampen sound further. Quietest mech on the market without having to put O-rings on oneself.

Hope that cleared up the confusion.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 is *green* back lit keyboard using Cherry MX brown switches. Last year the same 'Stealth' board was blue back lit. If your seeing a 'Stealth' version in blue LED's, it's last years model.
> The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate are Cherry MX Blue switches and the 'Stealth' version are brown switches.
> If your interested in easy to get brown switches another great keyboard is the one I just purchased, the *Logitech G710+* with brown switches that come with O-rings to dampen sound further. Quietest mech on the market without having to put O-rings on oneself.
> Hope that cleared up the confusion.


Thx







I got the naga 2012 edition so the green leds will be nice







Was looking for the g710 but it got pushed back to end of december in holland


----------



## Aeloi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I guess your proud of your $60 Quick Fire Rapid that your compare it to your other $315 keyboard, even had time to give it a few modifications lol. I dont think i have the balls to spend $300+ for a keyboard, my girl would kick me out the house along with the keyboard and tell all her friends and family im still a kid


I had the Quick Fire at work, but I quit that job so it's at home now with my nice keyboard. I *really* want a Ducky Shine II with Browns now, but can't quite justify it at the moment. Sorry about the girl! Mine let's me do whatever I want with my money!


----------



## protzman

booyah. loving it even more than before!


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> booyah. loving it even more than before!


Would be fun is someone comes over who needs to check his/her mails on your pc but cant blind type







:thumb:


----------



## Lazy Bear

Hey guys, so after a couple weeks with the wrist rest I have decided that I really love it!


----------



## candy_van

I heard those slide all over the place, how's the grippy-ness on that sucker?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I heard those slide all over the place, how's the grippy-ness on that sucker?


Pun intended or not? Couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## Lazy Bear

It slides around after I've typed out an entire essay, but as long as my wrists are upon it I haven't noticed much moving about.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Pun intended or not? Couldn't resist, sorry.


Nein pundenstein








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> It slides around after I've typed out an entire essay, but as long as my wrists are upon it I haven't noticed much moving about.


Nice, just trying to figure out preemptively if the difference b/t that and the Filco are as big as some say.
Guess it depends on what surface you have the rest on too, my desk is wood, but it has some kind of slick-ish finish on it too.


----------



## boost

MOAR KOREAN Keyboards...

Teaser


----------



## ripster

Nah I'm bored with all these metal ricer ones filled with Kolorful skulls and GeekWhacky transformers like a bad Michael Bay Transformer 4 movie. now THIS is a Korean Keyboard.



















Pics Courtesy of Siny at KBDmania.net


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Nah I'm bored with all these metal ricer ones filled with Kolorful skulls and GeekWhacky transformers like a bad Michael Bay Transformer 4 movie. now THIS is a Korean Keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics Courtesy of Siny at KBDmania.net[/quote
> 
> 0_o
> 
> Guess I'll need to dig in storage for some OG kbs


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Nein pundenstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, just trying to figure out preemptively if the difference b/t that and the Filco are as big as some say.
> Guess it depends on what surface you have the rest on too, my desk is wood, but it has some kind of slick-ish finish on it too.


Well if you saw my desk I have a Razer Goliathus beneath the keyboard and wrist rest, and it's got a pretty grippy surface so it doesn't really slide around, and that might be part of it. If you have any sort of slick surfaced desk I am sure this thing will move about a bit.


----------



## nubbinator

Does anyone know the LED voltage on the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid? I got my LEDs in today and it looks like they're 5-7v LEDs.


----------



## kyismaster

can i join?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i join?


Certainly, if you fill in the form in the OP.









Also I forgot to keep promoting Keyboard of the Month, I suck.









If you guys have seen any cool *customised* mech boards in the past month then fill out the form in the OP.









I will create a thread on the 31st that will host the poll of the top 3 entries to get some more votes pouring in.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Certainly, if you fill in the form in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to keep promoting Keyboard of the Month, I suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys have seen any cool *customised* mech boards in the past month then fill out the form in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will create a thread on the 31st that will host the poll of the top 3 entries to get some more votes pouring in.


Already did









Im thinking of modding mines, think anyone can point me towards some keycaps? MX blues


----------



## protzman

wasdkeyboards.com where i got mine!


----------



## candy_van

OK so I can't find the Majestouch 2 TKL (browns) on Armygroup anymore, so onto The Keyboard Company.
I know they sell through Amazon, but I can only find what I'm looking for on their site directly (this + the TKL wrist rest).

Never ordered w/ them before and hoping there are some other people from the US who have.
Any best shipping option (is TNT better than the std "courier" service / worth the extra (it's a lot more expensive)?

Also what about import duties/taxes?

I had to pay TW tax when I ordered from AG, but no import fees; but the VAT gets cleared once I select US as ship-to.
If I read correctly on the US harminzed tariff page, personal effects etc are exempt.

TIA


----------



## protzman

should have just used amazon? much easier. thats where i got mine


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> OK so I can't find the Majestouch 2 TKL (browns) on Armygroup anymore, so onto The Keyboard Company.
> I know they sell through Amazon, but I can only find what I'm looking for on their site directly (this + the TKL wrist rest).
> Never ordered w/ them before and hoping there are some other people from the US who have.
> Any best shipping option (is TNT better than the std "courier" service / worth the extra (it's a lot more expensive)?
> Also what about import duties/taxes?
> I had to pay TW tax when I ordered from AG, but no import fees; but the VAT gets cleared once I select US as ship-to.
> If I read correctly on the US harminzed tariff page, personal effects etc are exempt.
> TIA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> should have just used amazon? much easier. thats where i got mine


There is only one Filco TKL w/ browns on Amazon and the guy has it listed for $238....that said I need to import one.


----------



## protzman

weird yeah i just looked and your right, there is such a slim amount on there. I got mine like a month or so ago and there were TONS. Mine was only 150.
U sure you sold on filco tho? well wait, did u already buy it or no?


----------



## candy_van

Already have a Filco (Majestouch 1) 104-key, had a Das, Cherry compact, and a Deck. Like this the best out of all of them.
Want something smaller though and was either looking at the TKL verison of mine or possibly trying a noppoo choc mini. Leaning toward what I know I already like though.


----------



## protzman

true, guess that makes sense then!







deff not new to mech boards! Yeah deff just get the filco then, that website is legit but that price seems pretty steep!


----------



## protzman

ever seen this board? (not necessarily white version) but its small! here


----------



## KipH

I will put this here too. Because Hiby skibly do dibble blaaaaaaaarg.


----------



## RedStapler

*cackle*

I just received a phone call from an Indian woman. She said "this call is regarding an error we received about your computer, ok?" Having 



 this scam already, I was delighted to receive a call. I paused the television and settled in for a serious chat with this "IT professional who has just received a notification about an error on your PC, ok?"

First off, I have to say it was great that she ended every single sentence with "ok?" Because it allowed me to express my deep concern about this error message and my focused attentiveness to her every command.

Alas, the call did not last long.

She said "Okay, on the lower left corner of your keyboard you will see the c-t-r-l key, the control key, ok?"

"Yes, the control key on the lower left of my keyboard, yes ma'am."

"Okay, next to the c-t-r-l control key you will see a key with a small flag on it, a windows flag, ok?"

"Ok...." I said noncommittally.

"Okay, yes, now I want you to press that windows flag key, the key right next to the c-t-r-l control key, and the r key, okay? flag-r, windows-flag-r, ok?"

"Oh, I don't have a windows key." (Model M circa 1992)

"What? Okay sir, on the LOWER LEFT of the keyboard, ok?"

"Yes. The lower left."

"Do you see the c-t-r-l key, the control key there?"

"Yes. The control key. I use it frequently."

"Okay. What key do you see next to the control key?"

"None."

"None?"

"There is no key next to the control key."

"You are blind." *click*

teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheheheheeheheheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I will put this here too. Because *Hiby skibly do dibble blaaaaaaaarg*.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Poker, anyone?


----------



## Davayy

Is it bad i know my filco is in the room just downstairs, yet i can't get it to it until 25th of December? Why does my mum do Christmas shopping so early.


----------



## Ningeal

Yay, I can join this club ealier than I thought. Got a Model M yesterday and cleaned it today! <3


----------



## Akusho

Hello!
I've had this dream of a mechanical keyboard for a long time. The CM Storm QuickFire Pro is currently 30% off for me, is it any good? What switches should I get: black, blues or reds? From what I understood, blacks are for gaming, blues for typing, since I do both, are reds the middle ground?


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> From what I understood, blacks are for gaming, blues for typing, since I do both, are reds the middle ground?


It's really your personal preference.

Blues give a tactile and clickly-noise feedback when pressing the key , oriented for people who type a lot. Gamers tend to avoind them since the higher actuation point struggles with double-tapping, AFAIK.

Blacks are considered gamig switches due to their linear switch. No tactile nor clicky feedback (except you count in bottoming out). I had blacks and loved them for gaming, my finger fatigued a lot quicker while typing for longer periods though.

Reds are from their construction identical to blacks, but require less force to actuate the keys. I tried them a few days ago and can say they definately feel more comfortable to type on (compared to blacks), yet I must say they felt kind of "cheap" (tried it on a Corsair K90).


----------



## Akusho

I've never typed on any of those switches, so I can't really say what is my preference. I'm looking for middle ground, and since browns are not available I'm stuck with reds.


----------



## KipH

I like my Reds, but again it is a very personal thing. I am thinking to try green for me next. I mostly type but dont like the click so much and my wife'n kids hate it









The Quick fire line are great. I love the rapid and the new led TK looks even better. The pro is the only one I don't recommend, sorry. It is OK but not as good as the others.

Akusho, you don't say where you are. America has great sales now on all the CM boards. I know the CM direct sale web page has the quick fire for under $40.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Greens are uber heavy. I'm using a QFR with greens right now. I prefer heavy switches, but man the greens require some break in time to get used. I've only had the board for 3 full days now. On day one I hated it since it was so freaking heavy. On day two the switches started to loosen up a bit (or my fingers got used to the extra amount of force). Today (day three) is a repetition of day 2, except the change isn't as apparent as day two's. I'm hoping in a week or two the switches will be fully broken in/I will have fully become accustomed to them.

TLDR: greens are cool, but man do they take some time to get used to.


----------



## Fortunex

I thought switching from browns to blues (55g) was difficult, I can't imagine trying to use an 80g switch.


----------



## QuietlyLinux

can someone help me, I mals normally using my keyboard an d them all the keys stated typing different letters and some wouldn't work at all!
I am using a CM storm trigger.


----------



## KipH

Green is heavier than blue? I thought they were the same or lighter and no click...
I may need a rethink.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Green is heavier than blue? I thought they were the same or lighter and no click...
> I may need a rethink.


Greens are heavier, clicky switches.


----------



## KipH

Well, I had that backwards then. Glad I did not go get a Ducky Pro and solder led's to it









Is there one that feels blue but no sound and perhaps a bit lighter, but at least not heaver? Or is that Brown


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Well, I had that backwards then. Glad I did not go get a Ducky Pro and solder led's to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there one that feels blue but no sound and perhaps a bit lighter, but at least not heaver? Or is that Brown


Check out cherry mx milks or cherry mx clears. Milks are (aka cherry mx white) have a little sound to them, but feel most akin to blues. Clears are more like a very tactile brown.

The only boards that come with mx milks are the KBT Race (both LED with ABS caps and non-LED with PBT caps). Your other bet is to order mx milk switches and mod them into a different keyboard.

Both mx clears and mx milks are heavier than blues. You won't get lighter than mx blues for clicky mx switches.


----------



## ripster

I hate that milk name.

They are White.

And considerably stiffer than Blues.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I hate that milk name.
> They are White.
> And considerably stiffer than Blues.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


wonder if they are stiffer than blacks


----------



## Invisible

Thought you folks would know this. How often do mechanical keyboards go on sale? Amazon has the QuickFire Rapid Blue for $67, and that seems like a decent deal. Still haven't decided on Blues/Browns yet though (really wish I had a store near me where I could test them but I don't), but that's besides the point. I'm just wondering how often these prices go down for blues/browns. Thanks.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Thought you folks would know this. How often do mechanical keyboards go on sale? Amazon has the QuickFire Rapid Blue for $67, and that seems like a decent deal. Still haven't decided on Blues/Browns yet though (really wish I had a store near me where I could test them but I don't), but that's besides the point. I'm just wondering how often these prices go down for blues/browns. Thanks.


thats really not a sales price lol, QF has always been <60 USD If you want MX brown rapids i can get it to you for 50 shipped brand new lol

For example, I bought my rapids blues onsale at bestbuy for 28 dollars (( there was only one left lol ))


----------



## Alex132

I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th Razer Black Widow now ._.

They're tough, but my rage is stronger


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th Razer Black Widow now ._.
> 
> They're tough, but my rage is stronger


you should really look into a Ducky or Filco...or even a Cooler Master


----------



## mironccr345

This is so tempting....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201052&nm_mc=BAC-GDR&cm_mmc=BAC-GDR-_-dyn-_-NA-_-NA&gclid=COuwn6za57MCFQyk4AodkiYApQ

Edit: opps!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> This is so tempting....
> http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/index/view/threads


uhm?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th Razer Black Widow now ._.
> 
> They're tough, but my rage is stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should really look into a Ducky or Filco...or even a Cooler Master
Click to expand...

Only problem is that neither of those are available in South Africa, and I can't not use MX Blues :/


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only problem is that neither of those are available in South Africa, and I can't not use MX Blues :/


you can get either in blues, but there has to be a better option than razer


----------



## Havolice

im getting my logitech G710+ tomorow ^^ hope its good


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only problem is that neither of those are available in South Africa, and I can't not use MX Blues :/
> 
> 
> 
> you can get either in blues, but there has to be a better option than razer
Click to expand...

Uh. None so far.

Heck, we don't even get custom watercooling parts in South Africa!
The closest thing to watercooling here is an H100!


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats really not a sales price lol, QF has always been <60 USD If you want MX brown rapids i can get it to you for 50 shipped brand new lol
> For example, I bought my rapids blues onsale at bestbuy for 28 dollars (( there was only one left lol ))


:O

I'm looking to spend as little money as possible this BF/CM. Honestly, whether I get blues or browns, ANYTHING will be better than this old Dell PS/2 keyboard that I've been using for over 10 years, haha.

I do the QF boards though because of the media keys across the top. I actually have been wanting a board with those for a while. But really, any board I can get for under $70 is nice for me. Where can I get a brown board for $50?!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th Razer Black Widow now ._.
> 
> They're tough, but my rage is stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should really look into a Ducky or Filco...or even a Cooler Master
Click to expand...

Don't buy a Filco if you are prone to rage, you might break your hand.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th Razer Black Widow now ._.
> 
> They're tough, but my rage is stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should really look into a Ducky or Filco...or even a Cooler Master
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't buy a Filco if you are prone to rage, you might break your hand.
Click to expand...

Do buy a Filco if yuo want a heavenly typing and gaming experience...


----------



## iARDAs

is FIlco better than a Cooler Master Quick Fire keyboard?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> is FIlco better than a Cooler Master Quick Fire keyboard?


Define "better".
I argue yes.


----------



## Aeloi

Is there a product similar to the Razer Goliathus Extended Mouse Pad that is the size for a TKL + Mouse? My 87u slides around on my desk.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> is FIlco better than a Cooler Master Quick Fire keyboard?


Not exactly sure, I've only briefly used a QF and first thing I noticed was the feeling of the keycaps. I wasn't really a fan. If I'm not mistaken though, switches are normally the same between vendors, just everything else is different. And things like how many keys can be depressed, extra keys, back-lights, stuff like that.


----------



## iARDAs

I cant really define









I have myself a nice Cooler Master Quick Fire Black switches keyboard and loving it. Just wondering if changing to a Filco black switch one would be better.

Although I am wondering if I should switch to blue or any other color. Perhaps red.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I cant really define
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have myself a nice Cooler Master Quick Fire Black switches keyboard and loving it. Just wondering if changing to a Filco black switch one would be better.
> 
> Although I am wondering if I should switch to blue or any other color. Perhaps red.


If your loving your current board, then there is no real reason to switch.








Go with what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Not exactly sure, I've only briefly used a QF and first thing I noticed was the feeling of the keycaps. I wasn't really a fan. If I'm not mistaken though, switches are normally the same between vendors, just everything else is different. And things like how many keys can be depressed, extra keys, back-lights, stuff like that.


Thank you.

I had never used a mechanical keyboard until I got myself the CM Quick Fire. I love it I really though but perhaps a different switch could yield better typing feeling.

But since as far as I know, the black switches are the most quiet ones, I might still keep them after all.

Wife gets mad at the sound of this when she goes to bed and I type. She could murder me with a clicky one.


----------



## axipher

That's the big probelm I had, not many people I know have mechanicals so trying out switches wasn't an option for me. I ended up getting an insane deal on my MX Red Filco on here from another member when my G110 finally died.

It took a while to get use to having no feedback other than bottoming out. But once I learned how to type without pushing the keys all the way down, I was on my way to a glorious typing experience.

The build quality of my Filco is astounding though, compared to most keyboards I've used, the plastic is a little thicker and much stronger, barely able to flex it at all; the base is nice and heavy; PCB is super clean and well laid out with nice thick traces, and all components are very secure from the switches themselves to the 3 LED's on the top right. The only problem I have is the feet on the back. They stick out almost perpendicular to the base so if I push back in the keyboard slightly, the feet flip back down, easy fix though with a pirce of tape, but annoying at LAN parties.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> If your loving your current board, then there is no real reason to switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with what you feel comfortable with.


Yeah, perhaps no need to spend money as I am quite happy with mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's the big probelm I had, not many people I know have mechanicals so trying out switches wasn't an option for me. I ended up getting an insane deal on my MX Red Filco on here from another member when my G110 finally died.
> 
> It took a while to get use to having no feedback other than bottoming out. But once I learned how to type without pushing the keys all the way down, I was on my way to a glorious typing experience.
> 
> The build quality of my Filco is astounding though, compared to most keyboards I've used, the plastic is a little thicker and much stronger, barely able to flex it at all; the base is nice and heavy; PCB is super clean and well laid out with nice thick traces, and all components are very secure from the switches themselves to the 3 LED's on the top right. The only problem I have is the feet on the back. They stick out almost perpendicular to the base so if I push back in the keyboard slightly, the feet flip back down, easy fix though with a pirce of tape, but annoying at LAN parties.


I sometimes think if I should get a backlit mechanical but than come to conclusion that I really don't need it as I am typing without looking at the keyboard.

Also God Bless mechanical keyboards and I never ever miss a key while typing. Its rare.

With my old Logitech G110, I used to miss keys.

I thought about getting the Gigabyte's mechanical keyboard but than decided not to. I dont believe the build quality will be as good as mine.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Uh. None so far.
> Heck, we don't even get custom watercooling parts in South Africa!
> The closest thing to watercooling here is an H100!


But you could get any keyboard shipped from the US for cheaper than 4 black widows.


----------



## pruik6

I bought O rings softer 4mm from WASD keyboards ,how is you guys experience with o rings?
I allready have Soft landingpads and enjoy it very much. So i was interested in O rings to test.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> is FIlco better than a Cooler Master Quick Fire keyboard?


LOL YUPP!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeloi*
> 
> Is there a product similar to the Razer Goliathus Extended Mouse Pad that is the size for a TKL + Mouse? My 87u slides around on my desk.


There is this one


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only problem is that neither of those are available in South Africa, and I can't not use MX Blues :/


Do you have any friends in Taiwan? There are a lot of South Africans here is why I ask. Get one to bring you a board when they come home for Xmas.
Or how is the mail there now? Ya,... I know. is there a not too expensive version of FedEx or other private shipper, I could send you one if you have PayPal.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only problem is that neither of those are available in South Africa, and I can't not use MX Blues :/
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any friends in Taiwan? There are a lot of South Africans here is why I ask. Get one to bring you a board when they come home for Xmas.
> Or how is the mail there now? Ya,... I know. is there a not too expensive version of FedEx or other private shipper, I could send you one if you have PayPal.
Click to expand...

I don't have any friends in Taiwan









If I break this Black Widow I will probably buy a Filco when I go to Canada/NY, alternatively get one of my friends to ship it down


----------



## Aeloi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is this one


Dang that's huge. I want one that is half a unit of a Linus leg.


----------



## Comp4k

Just ordered the Ducky Shine II white led with mx browns. Can't wait to get it on Wednesday and join the club!


----------



## kedaami

How's the build quality on Duckys? How are their keycaps?


----------



## nizda

Guess I got here too late, I ordered my filco from. keyboardco.com. Then I got a call 2 days later saying they had sent a small amount to Amazon, so I ended up not having to pay that 20-25$ in shipping. Or more, package was like 5.5lbs. Ya I my last keyboard was a backlit, but I just think its classier like this IMO, either way from what I hear the ducky is on the same caliber so you'll like it. I had the problem too trying to try keys, went to a bunch of places and only found a razed with blues. It felt loud and weird, so I went with the browns. It did take me a week or so to get used to the keyboard, but now I would never use anything else.


----------



## crunkosaur

Im looking for a new mechanical keyboard for a gamer, i hate accidentally pressing keys. Im probably leaning towards a clicky switch. medium actuation force. Ducky, WASD, or Filco?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> Im looking for a new mechanical keyboard for a gamer, i hate accidentally pressing keys. Im probably leaning towards a clicky switch. medium actuation force. Ducky, WASD, or Filco?


WASD if you want to customize the keys

Filco if you can find them with multi-media keys and it's cheaper than Ducky

Ducky if you don't care about modifying the keys and you want a good price with plenty of features.

All 3 boards are built to the same level of quality, so the real difference comes down to price & features.


----------



## Excaliborg

My Das has been sitting around since I got my filco w/ brown switches and since I wanted to take the keyboard apart to see how everything was put together/for a thorough cleaning (there were dust balls in the case under the board O_O) I decided to add a bit of color.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeloi*
> 
> Dang that's huge. I want one that is half a unit of a Linus leg.


you could cut it in half so you could have 2! then when one wears out you'll have another replacement!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> My Das has been sitting around since I got my filco w/ brown switches and since I wanted to take the keyboard apart to see how everything was put together/for a thorough cleaning (there were dust balls in the case under the board O_O) I decided to add a bit of color.


you didn't use primer?


----------



## Harbec

So where can I get my hands on one of those sexy, sexy pokers?


----------



## Excaliborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you didn't use primer?


I don't plan on using the board, and I only spraypaint on canvas so I did not even think to use any...it does not matter to me. I know for a fact that there is at least one amazing guide to spraypainting on this forum but I was not looking for perfection, or a functioning keyboard really, I prefer the browns in the Filco that I am using to type this.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Just ordered the Ducky Shine II white led with mx browns. Can't wait to get it on Wednesday and join the club!


Where'd you get it? That's the one I'm looking for and can't find one in stock anywhere.

I did, however, find a light-blue backlit Noppoo mid 87 that is super tempting...anyone care to comment on quality of the Ducky vs. the Noppoo? Thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't plan on using the board, and I only spraypaint on canvas so I did not even think to use any...it does not matter to me. I know for a fact that there is at least one amazing guide to spraypainting on this forum but I was not looking for perfection, or a functioning keyboard really, I prefer the browns in the Filco that I am using to type this.


lains a boss.


----------



## Paradigm84

More submissions for Keyboard of the Month, go!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't plan on using the board, and I only spraypaint on canvas so I did not even think to use any...it does not matter to me. I know for a fact that there is at least one amazing guide to spraypainting on this forum but I was not looking for perfection, or a functioning keyboard really, I prefer the browns in the Filco that I am using to type this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lains a boss.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More submissions for Keyboard of the Month, go!


Off topic, i will vote in a bit:- Oi, para, join BO2 steam group SELFLESSPLUG I turned a corner with my BO2 hate, and now i play it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More submissions for Keyboard of the Month, go!
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, i will vote in a bit:- Oi, para, join BO2 steam group SELFLESSPLUG I turned a corner with my BO2 hate, and now i play it.
Click to expand...

What's it even called? I think I have added you on Steam but I'm not sure.


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Where'd you get it? That's the one I'm looking for and can't find one in stock anywhere.
> I did, however, find a light-blue backlit Noppoo mid 87 that is super tempting...anyone care to comment on quality of the Ducky vs. the Noppoo? Thanks!


Ducky is the better board easily.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Too many pics of new keyboards in this thread. I'm bringing dat retro shiz ahora.

I finally got all the spare IBM parts in to fully mod my F-122.

What it looked like pre-mod:


















Post-mod pics:


























Forgot to say, this keyboard is probably older than most of OCN...April 1984.


----------



## kyismaster

LOL "down up left right, and jump key!" thats definitely a unique directional pad


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't plan on using the board, and I only spraypaint on canvas so I did not even think to use any...it does not matter to me. I know for a fact that there is at least one amazing guide to spraypainting on this forum but I was not looking for perfection, or a functioning keyboard really, I prefer the browns in the Filco that I am using to type this.


Hot.

Damn.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kedaami*
> 
> Ducky is the better board easily.


I was afraid of that. Every US retailer seems to be out of any Shine with Brown switches. Anyone know a good spot to get one?

EDIT: Found them in stock at Tiger Imports. Now to convince myself I need another keyboard









EDIT EDIT: Came across the Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition PBT Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Green) over at mechanicalkeyboards.com and pulled the trigger. Should be here by the end of the week. Can't wait!


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I was afraid of that. Every US retailer seems to be out of any Shine with Brown switches. Anyone know a good spot to get one?
> EDIT: Found them in stock at Tiger Imports. Now to convince myself I need another keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT EDIT: Came across the Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition PBT Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Green) over at mechanicalkeyboards.com and pulled the trigger. Should be here by the end of the week. Can't wait!


Congrats









Make sure to leave your thoughts on it.


----------



## wanako

For anyone looking for a MX Blue keyboard on the cheap check this out: Rosewill RK-9000 MX Blue

I figured I'd let you guys know for anyone wanting to get into mechanical keyboards without paying too high, and I've heard from you guys that these are quite decent.


----------



## tigim101

Does anyone have a picture of the new CMStorm quickfire tenkeyless boards? The reviewers on newegg seem to say that they dont have the branding on them anymore, which is what turned me off to getting one.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the new CMStorm quickfire tenkeyless boards? The reviewers on newegg seem to say that they dont have the branding on them anymore, which is what turned me off to getting one.


what this?









Src: me from my TK review lol

theres only 2 brandings which are HARDLY noticeable, the first being in the top right corner, and on the back where the USB comes out.






you can watch my video if you can withstand the torture of me talking

make sure you read the edits in the description lol. I fail at life at reviews.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Src: me from my TK review lol
> theres only 2 brandings which are HARDLY noticeable, the first being in the top right corner, and on the back where the USB comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 4th or so review here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005
> 
> The reviewers say that the keyboard they got is not the same one depicted, that the ones they received do not have the quickfire logo on the windows keys and no branding on the keyboard. Honestly I just want the quickfire thing to go away from the spacebar, its so cheesy to me. The model you reviewed seems like a different product, but I may be mistaken.
> 
> Those TKs look drool worthy tho


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> will those be replacing the quickfires?
> If you read in the first couple of reviews here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005
> and the 4th or so review here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005
> The reviewers say that the keyboard they got is not the same one depicted, that the ones they received do not have the quickfire logo on the windows keys and no branding on the keyboard. Honestly I just want the quickfire thing to go away from the spacebar, its so cheesy to me. The model you reviewed seems like a different product, but I may be mistaken.
> Those TKs look drool worthy tho


huh? no, quickfire TK's are its own series. lol

It went QF Rapids > QF pro's > QF rapid + QF pro's baby = QF tk's lol

the only QF/ Coolermaster branding on the TK's are like I said in the video, above the LED's for the numbpad led and the one on the backside , no other coolermaster branding, I think users will like that alot more, because, we all know lol, spaming advertisements can be a little overkill. -cough- QF rapids -cough-

The TK's are a nice matte finish though, it might be an interesting piece to paint, its surface is bare and almost perfect for a coat of matte paint , I might go with white possibly, who knows


----------



## penguinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the new CMStorm quickfire tenkeyless boards? The reviewers on newegg seem to say that they dont have the branding on them anymore, which is what turned me off to getting one.


I think you mean this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yup, the only branding on the "new" CM storms, are on the back.


CM is replacing the branded ones with these, but there is still a chance you will get one of the older branded ones.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> I think you mean this.
> CM is replacing the branded ones with these, but there is still a chance you will get one of the older branded ones.


nice source +rep


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Src: me from my TK review lol
> theres only 2 brandings which are HARDLY noticeable, the first being in the top right corner, and on the back where the USB comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean this.
> CM is replacing the branded ones with these, but there is still a chance you will get one of the older branded ones.


I bought mine from newegg, so maybe you'll get lucky if you buy one from there?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Anyone getting a keyboard on Cyber Monday? I finally ordered my KBT Pure, later today I'll be grabbing some of WASD's black white keycaps. I really wished they made doubleshots


----------



## _AKIMbO_

What's this...oh nothing, just your same boring old Filco.









Oh wait....it's a Zero modded to complicated white alps!


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> What's this...oh nothing, just your same boring old Filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait....it's a Zero modded to complicated white alps!


Lol posted across two different forums...

Nice looking board. Keys look a bit shiny though (mostly the "A" key)... are they doubleshots?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Lol posted across two different forums...
> Nice looking board. Keys look a bit shiny though... are they doubleshots?


I always double post (here and at geekhack...sometimes at r/mechanicalkeyboards too...different crowds appreciate different boards/switches). Yeah, the keys are doubleshots off of a NEXT board (most of them anyways...some are the stock Filco caps).


----------



## magna224

Oh wow. I'm so jealous. The Zero is seriously the only keyboard I want nowadays but they're so hard to find. How did you get a hold of yours?


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I always double post (here and at geekhack...sometimes at r/mechanicalkeyboards too...different crowds appreciate different boards/switches). Yeah, the keys are doubleshots off of a NEXT board (most of them anyways...some are the stock Filco caps).


Those must be some old caps (judging by their shininess and the "nipple nubs" on the "F" and "J" keys...)


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Bought it off a guy at geekhack. Yeah, the keycaps are uber shiny, but I expected that. Plus, I have the stock keycaps...so no worries.


----------



## boost

*Want to enter this for "Keyboard of the Month"
*
Just finish putting my LZ-S together. MX Red Stem, 65g springs,and yellow stickers


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Uhh, that looks like an MX Blue stem to me...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Uhh, that looks like an MX Blue stem to me...


Yeah man...looks blue to me.


----------



## omgmorebees

Count me in! Just received my das keyboard Model S Ultimate and I'm a very happy camper at work. Though I think one of my co-workers just shut her office door, she must not like the sweet sound of Cherry MX Blues


----------



## boost

oooh, I swapped them out







but the pic is old =)


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgmorebees*
> 
> Count me in! Just received my das keyboard Model S Ultimate and I'm a very happy camper at work. Though I think one of my co-workers just shut her office door, she must not like the sweet sound of Cherry MX Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1143711/


Excellent choice









I got one for work too, but that's why I got the browns version.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> *Want to enter this for "Keyboard of the Month"
> *
> Just finish putting my LZ-S together. MX Red Stem, 65g springs,and yellow stickers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking nice! Could you submit an entry via the form in the OP? It helps me keep everything organised.


----------



## Ningeal

Can anyone enlighten me about the similarities and differences between a Filco TKL and a WASD keyboard in regard of build quality, please??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me about the similarities and differences between a Filco TKL and a WASD keyboard in regard of build quality, please??


They're both made by Costar.









The long & short of it isn't all that complicated:

Good quality keycaps with quality printing

rigid keyboard casing with a supporting steel backplate for the switches

quality soldering work on the PCB

good cable used (e.g. not too thin & not easily breakable.)


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone found any good Cyber Monday deals?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone found any good Cyber Monday deals?


not really, DAS is 99.99,. which i can get 20 dollars off.


----------



## gab195

Oh looky here, tis a Quickfire Rapid with Blues


----------



## Lazy Bear

Nice sticky note.


----------



## Mysticode

What?!? Taiwanese keyboard companies don't recognize North American cybermonday?! How dare they


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone found any good Cyber Monday deals?


My sister didn't want my nephew to have a mech. I came across Black Friday sale for a Logitech G510 normally $112 for $60 on NewEgg. He might as well have a good membrane.......blech.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> My sister didn't want my nephew to have a mech. I came across Black Friday sale for a Logitech G510 normally $112 for $60 on NewEgg. He might as well have a good membrane.......blech.


why not some browns?







like she'll know the difference.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> why not some browns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like she'll know the difference.










Now why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Mysticode

Is this some dislike of browns I am seeing?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Is this some dislike of browns I am seeing?


maybe. not sure if serious though.


----------



## kedaami

MY DUCKY SHINE II HAS ARRIVED DDDDDDDDDD

Got mine with Cherry MX Blue switches. God, I love typing on this thing.


----------



## ____

Grats! Welcome to the world of annoying everyone else :3


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Src: me from my TK review lol
> theres only 2 brandings which are HARDLY noticeable, the first being in the top right corner, and on the back where the USB comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can watch my video if you can withstand the torture of me talking
> make sure you read the edits in the description lol. I fail at life at reviews.


Oh how I wish I wish they offered white back-lighting with blue switches...


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kedaami*
> 
> MY DUCKY SHINE II HAS ARRIVED DDDDDDDDDD
> Got mine with Cherry MX Blue switches. God, I love typing on this thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Grats! Welcome to the world of annoying everyone else :3


Hehehhehe thanks. It's so louuuddd lolz. Didn't expect it to be that loud I swear. I love it though


----------



## remedyhalopc

I researched mechs for 2 weeks, and settled on the QFRs. I had ordered the sample kit from WASD so I could be sure I got what I wanted. I was torn between the blues and the reds, hated the browns and blacks, and I was slightly interested in the greens but had no way to test them. I wanted to order one by tonight because I felt like I was over thinking this and I know it's going to be a big upgrade over the membrane board I currently use. So I decided to go with either the green because I felt like the blues were just a little too light for me for something that had so much feedback or the reds. Decided I would make some ghetto greens out of the blue/black switches I currently have and MAN. I love how much stiffer the ghetto greens are! Decided to jump on the QFRs w/ Green switches from the CM store. If I end up not liking it I could sell it here pretty easily/return it.

I am super excited! Next paycheck I'm going to get a nice blank keyset for it. I fear this may become worse than my vinyl addiction...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> I researched mechs for 2 weeks, and settled on the QFRs. I had ordered the sample kit from WASD so I could be sure I got what I wanted. I was torn between the blues and the reds, hated the browns and blacks, and I was slightly interested in the greens but had no way to test them. I wanted to order one by tonight because I felt like I was over thinking this and I know it's going to be a big upgrade over the membrane board I currently use. So I decided to go with either the green because I felt like the blues were just a little too light for me for something that had so much feedback or the reds. Decided I would make some ghetto greens out of the blue/black switches I currently have and MAN. I love how much stiffer the ghetto greens are! Decided to jump on the QFRs w/ Green switches from the CM store. If I end up not liking it I could sell it here pretty easily/return it.
> I am super excited! Next paycheck I'm going to get a nice blank keyset for it. I fear this may become worse than my vinyl addiction, or audiophile headphones addiction...










blank keys are awesome,


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Oh how I wish I wish they offered white back-lighting with blue switches...


That's what a soldering iron is for. I'm about to swap my keyboard's LED's for pink ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> That's what a soldering iron is for. I'm about to swap my keyboard's LED's for pink ones.


And patience, can't forget the patience!

I'm still putting off my switch swap for that very reason.


----------



## remedyhalopc

just out of curiosity, is GH safe to browse now? I was reading some guides from ripster and it was when they were going through the whole rootworm situation. I've been on their site briefly to read some stuff about rarer alps/cherry switches but bounced pretty quick. If I know I'm going to need a lot of information or something, then I'll browse with my phone/tapatalk.

if it's not, where can I snag some keysets besides WASD?


----------



## EpicPie

@ remedy, you can find lots of various key sets on eBay.

Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> just out of curiosity, is GH safe to browse now? I was reading some guides from ripster and it was when they were going through the whole rootworm situation. I've been on their site briefly to read some stuff about rarer alps/cherry switches but bounced pretty quick. If I know I'm going to need a lot of information or something, then I'll browse with my phone/tapatalk.
> if it's not, where can I snag some keysets besides WASD?


Pretty sure GH is safe now, given my recent experience, but don't quote me on that. I thought they resolved the last of the issues over the summer? Reaper/Akimbo/others who are more active there can probably shed more light?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Pretty sure GH is safe now, given my recent experience, but don't quote me on that. I thought they resolved the last of the issues over the summer? Reaper/Akimbo/others who are more active there can probably shed more light?


Didn't they have something just a week or two ago?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Didn't they have something just a week or two ago?


Entirely possible? I hadn't been there in a little while, and then was back there Thanksgiving and didn't notice anything unsavory? Hopefully I'm not missing anything...


----------



## boost

KMAC...


----------



## ripster

What happened to your Windows key?

Damn, I couldn't live without that in Adobe CS. Illustrator. Premiere. Windows........


----------



## cytoSiN

Woot! just added another "one true keyboard" to my collection. This one manufactured August 1989. Pics to follow.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> What happened to your Windows key?
> Damn, I couldn't live without that in Adobe CS. Illustrator. Premiere. Windows........


winkeyless > winkey


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> winkeyless > winkey


Now with 200% less win.


----------



## cytoSiN

I may have stumbled upon a rather large trove of late 80s Model Ms (part #1391401), all relatively clean and in good working order. The guy who owns them wants to sell them bulk (clearing space in his warehouse). Just trying to gauge the level of interest, if any, in these things.


----------



## GREG MISO

Interesting!


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I may have stumbled upon a rather large trove of late 80s Model Ms (part #1391401), all relatively clean and in good working order. The guy who owns them wants to sell them bulk (clearing space in his warehouse). Just trying to gauge the level of interest, if any, in these things.


I'd take one for the right price.


----------



## cytoSiN

Which is how much? I just got another 1391401 for about $40 shipped in a totally unrelated deal. But I'm not sure what they're worth to everyone else, and I'm going to the warehouse on Saturday. If I have an idea of what they're worth to whoever is interested, I might just grab the lot while I'm there and pass on the bulk discount to whoever else wants them. The guy allegedly has more than 300 Model Ms (although I'm sure most are not 1391401), so there's a possibility of a pretty steep discount.


----------



## Crazy9000

Do you have that kind of cash on hand? At $5 each you'd have to pay him $1500 for the lot.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do you have that kind of cash on hand? At $5 each you'd have to pay him $1500 for the lot.


aaaand its time to take out a loan.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do you have that kind of cash on hand? At $5 each you'd have to pay him $1500 for the lot.


Maaaaaaaaybe







But seriously, like I said, I doubt they're all 1391401, which is really the only one that matters. If he has some other rare or cool models I might grab a few extra for myself (or keep an eye out for specific models that others want?). I'm expecting no more than 20 of the "One True Keyboard," 1391401. And I'd prefer late 80s, not 90s. So we'll see. Just trying to gauge interest to help out other enthusiasts snag a deal!


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Which is how much? I just got another 1391401 for about $40 shipped in a totally unrelated deal. But I'm not sure what they're worth to everyone else, and I'm going to the warehouse on Saturday. If I have an idea of what they're worth to whoever is interested, I might just grab the lot while I'm there and pass on the bulk discount to whoever else wants them. The guy allegedly has more than 300 Model Ms (although I'm sure most are not 1391401), so there's a possibility of a pretty steep discount.


I'm going to do some research about the different Model M's tonight. I literally know nothing about then besides them being buckling springs switches (is that correct for all of them though?).


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> I'm going to do some research about the different Model M's tonight. I literally know nothing about then besides them being buckling springs switches (is that correct for all of them though?).


Behold:
http://www.clickeykeyboards.com/model-m-buyers-guide/


----------



## Paradigm84

Lots of cool modded boards being posted, yet none to the Keyboard of the Month. At least it saves me work not having to make a poll.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Lots of cool modded boards being posted, yet none to the Keyboard of the Month. At least it saves me work not having to make a poll.


Planning to mod my newest Model M, but it won't be ready this month


----------



## tigim101

I might be interested in one of those model Ms for cheap just to give it a go


----------



## kedaami

I want to buy one!


----------



## viox

new Gigabyte Aivia Osmium owner chiming in


----------



## phillyd

I got my CM Storm Trigger with MX Cherry Browns! I'm not sure about the feel of the browns. the sound is annoying to me. but I'm typing faster.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Behold:
> http://www.clickeykeyboards.com/model-m-buyers-guide/


Alright, if they have any 1391401, IBM 84-key space saver keyboard (model# 1391472, 1397681, 1370475, 1392464, 1392934, 1395100), or the rare AT&t branded board (even if it doesn't work, my dad worked for SBC for 40 years and he loves collecting vintage SBC/AT&t stuff) I'll bite. Is $35 or $40 a far price for any of them?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> new Gigabyte Aivia Osmium owner chiming in


Pics! How do you like it?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> Alright, if they have any 1391401, IBM 84-key space saver keyboard (model# 1391472, 1397681, 1370475, 1392464, 1392934, 1395100), or the rare AT&t branded board (even if it doesn't work, my dad worked for SBC for 40 years and he loves collecting vintage SBC/AT&t stuff) I'll bite. Is $35 or $40 a far price for any of them?


I just paid about $40 for my newest 1391401. I would expect the rarer ones to be a little more, but I'll keep you in mind when I visit the warehouse on Saturday. I'm hoping the guys will let me photograph or at least take notes on the labels to see exactly what they've got.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I just paid about $40 for my newest 1391401. I would expect the rarer ones to be a little more, but I'll keep you in mind when I visit the warehouse on Saturday. I'm hoping the guys will let me photograph or at least take notes on the labels to see exactly what they've got.


Sounds good. So $40 for the 1401, and what would you estimate for the TKL boards? I actually asked my dad about it, and he said he wouldn't want the AT&t board lol. "I have a laptop".


----------



## Blooddrunk

Figured I'd finally post here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> new Gigabyte Aivia Osmium owner chiming in


Same. Had mine for 3 months now and enjoying it. Took a long time to get used to the MX reds coming from a G15. Kiiinda wish I went with something that has a tactile feedback.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> Sounds good. So $40 for the 1401, and what would you estimate for the TKL boards? I actually asked my dad about it, and he said he wouldn't want the AT&t board lol. "I have a laptop".


I would expect TKL boards to be more, as they're rarer. I'm not even sure these guys have any. My guess is that the bulk of their 300+ boards are not even 1391401, or if they are, that they're early 90s versions or maybe even terminal boards that won't work on a PC. I intend to find out this weekend.


----------



## jokrik

I'm pretty new to custom mechanical keyboard, currently using filco majes2 with blue switch.
I've ordered some custom keycaps in the past but recently I'm thinking to custom paint the keyboard itself
something like this 
but in different color
any tips or maybe any work logs that I can read as a reference?


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I would expect TKL boards to be more, as they're rarer. I'm not even sure these guys have any. My guess is that the bulk of their 300+ boards are not even 1391401, or if they are, that they're early 90s versions or maybe even terminal boards that won't work on a PC. I intend to find out this weekend.


Alright. Just let me know.

Just realized I ordered a TKL board, when all my buy binds for CS are on the numpad.









Looks like my membrane board is still going to get some burn on the numpad until I decide to justify spending $30 for a seperate numpad.


----------



## wompwomp

quick question: does the quickfire TK use costar or cherry stabilizers?


----------



## ____

I like how I wear headphones all the time now because my keyboard is a bit too loud for me.

And then I wonder how my roommate feels. I think I'm getting some passive-aggressive responses.


----------



## VesperSAINT

So I received my Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition PBT with Cherry MX Greens and I'm happy to say I absolutely love the keyboard. The stiffness of the green switch make it feel unbelievably solid. I'd like to emphasize that this keyboard is made to bottom out because you won't be able to appreciate the stiffness of green switch itself until you're near the bottom of the switch. For example, I tried putting O-rings on the Greens and I had a really hard time distinguishing the feel with my old Cherry MX blue Ducky DK9008 with O-rings and PBT keycaps (near the top of the switch and just past the actuation point, the greens and blues feel very similar). Also, the sound of bottoming out with the PBT keycaps is softened by the stiffer springs and actually sounds very pleasant and I'd say they are surprisingly somewhat quieter than my blues. I tested the green switches with ABS keycaps and the click had a significantly higher pitched sound than with the PBT. Not that there's anything wrong with a higher pitched click but the PBT's definitely give it a more pleasant sound, trust me. I'm actually scared these are going to replace my blues







I love my blues too...

The build quality on these newer Ducky's are superb! There is no flex on the upper part of the case like the older models of DK9008 from Ducky and the overall quality just feels like a tank. Anyhow, enough of my blabbering! Here are some pictures!

Minimalistic












A closer pic of the lettering on the PBT keycaps


The switch itself. There are blue LED's for the WASD keycaps, Caps Lock, Scroll Lock, and Num Lock




PBT keycaps:


The dip switches that mess with shortcuts and what not. The 4th switch allows for USB full NKRO! Absolutely loving this spec!


Unfortunately no rubber on these stands but not a deal breaker.


The horridly ugly orange backlit compatible keycaps that come with the keyboard.


----------



## torniquet

QFR Red switches


----------



## Anhedonique

I'm still scraping together some $$$ to get my Christmas present... for myself.
Currently using, now get ready, this one if harsh... rubber domes ;_;

Honestly you only really start to appreciate mechanical switches once you're forced to use this mushy keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anhedonique*
> 
> I'm still scraping together some $$$ to get my Christmas present... for myself.
> Currently using, now get ready, this one if harsh... *rubber domes ;_;*
> 
> Honestly you only really start to appreciate mechanical switches once you're forced to use this mushy keys.


GET OUT OF MY CLUB


----------



## VesperSAINT

Oh BTW, please add my Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition PBT with Cherry MX Greens to the list of my keyboards







Thank you~


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Man, it feels good to be among my kind. I had an opportunity to get my hands on a razer black widow a couple years back, and have been biding my time since. Last month my g15 crapped out after years of absolute abuse, and my excuse was found. As of this month, I am the proud owner of a razer black widow ultimate stealth sans backlit keys. My God, mechanical keys are all the difference.


----------



## SenorRed

Quickfire with greens.

KILLER!

I've got one of these on the way for it as well..


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> So I received my Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition PBT with Cherry MX Greens and I'm happy to say I absolutely love the keyboard. The stiffness of the green switch make it feel unbelievably solid. I'd like to emphasize that this keyboard is made to bottom out because you won't be able to appreciate the stiffness of green switch itself until you're near the bottom of the switch. For example, I tried putting O-rings on the Greens and I had a really hard time distinguishing the feel with my old Cherry MX blue Ducky DK9008 with O-rings and PBT keycaps (near the top of the switch and just past the actuation point, the greens and blues feel very similar). Also, the sound of bottoming out with the PBT keycaps is softened by the stiffer springs and actually sounds very pleasant and I'd say they are surprisingly somewhat quieter than my blues. I tested the green switches with ABS keycaps and the click had a significantly higher pitched sound than with the PBT. Not that there's anything wrong with a higher pitched click but the PBT's definitely give it a more pleasant sound, trust me. I'm actually scared these are going to replace my blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my blues too...
> The build quality on these newer Ducky's are superb! There is no flex on the upper part of the case like the older models of DK9008 from Ducky and the overall quality just feels like a tank. Anyhow, enough of my blabbering! Here are some pictures!
> Minimalistic


Awesome! Mine arrives today. Can't wait!!


----------



## Anhedonique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> GET OUT OF MY CLUB


No way, I was eligible when I "joined" the "club", it's just that the current situation doesn't allow me to invest in a keyboard.
And it pissed me off that duckies are 60$ overseas while the shipping to my 3rd world country costs just as much, meaning 120$ :/
Wouldn't mind spending some time in the states for black friday/cyber monday deals.


----------



## Harbec

Sorry for the crappy phone pics. Filco Ninja TKL with Cherry Blues.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> Quickfire with greens.
> KILLER!
> I've got one of these on the way for it as well..


How do you like the green switches so far?


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Figured I'd finally post here.
> Same. Had mine for 3 months now and enjoying it. Took a long time to get used to the MX reds coming from a G15. Kiiinda wish I went with something that has a tactile feedback.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Pics! How do you like it?








yeah the keys are very light and i'm not the best when it comes to typing. but otherwise the feel is amazing....

the power cable is as thick as a pressure tube in my VW. Lights are amazingly bright. Is there any way that i can stop the "breathing" Aivia logo thingy?


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> yeah the keys are very light and i'm not the best when it comes to typing. but otherwise the feel is amazing....
> the power cable is as thick as a pressure tube in my VW. Lights are amazingly bright. Is there any way that i can stop the "breathing" Aivia logo thingy?


Yup, in the ghost configuration on the settings tab under profile settings. I have it the solid magenta.


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Yup, in the ghost configuration on the settings tab under profile settings. I have it the solid magenta.


thanks for the quick tip. I'll probably do an extended review over the weekend

That is is there is enough interest for something like that


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> thanks for the quick tip. I'll probably do an extended review over the weekend
> That is is there is enough interest for something like that


I don't see that many people with the board myself. Its a great board though. Just like I said, kiiinda wish I went with the cherry MX blue switch.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> quick question: does the quickfire TK use costar or cherry stabilizers?


heres the first ever look at the QF TK board






sorry for the bad quality.

there was no costar print that I could find, so im guessing cherry.

on the switches themselves it says cherry MX

though i think you were looking for this:



costars go over and cherries go under right?


----------



## ripster

Yep, cherry corp.

Do me a favor and take a pic of the label please.


----------



## draterrojam

I'd show him your keys if I were you


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Yep, cherry corp.
> Do me a favor and take a pic of the label please.




that label?

lol... don't mind the scratch marks... I was looking for the last hidden screw... which wasn't under the label LOL.... im dumb.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Is that blue plate in the TK on which the switches are mounted made of metal or plastic?


----------



## phillyd

Battlestation (CM Storm Trigger w/MX Cherry Browns)

And lights off (with Mionix Sargas 260)


----------



## remedyhalopc

I'm kind of bummed out my QFR w/ Greens hasn't shipped yet.









The wait is agonizing!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Is that blue plate in the TK on which the switches are mounted made of metal or plastic?


If memory serves me right it was double plated, blue acrylic on metal.

edit: ugh, i'll open it again tomorrow.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Yep, cherry corp.
> Do me a favor and take a pic of the label please.
> 
> 
> 
> that label?
> 
> lol... don't mind the scratch marks... I was looking for the last hidden screw... which wasn't under the label LOL.... im dumb.
Click to expand...

[email protected]!

No FCC ID # on the label.

I was going to backtrace the OEM. See one on the Box or documentation?


----------



## Swag

Which keyboard should I get next? I wanted to try reds but I feel like I may not like it since I love blues. I was thinking either a Ducky YOTD or Corsair K60 or the CM Quickfire. Only the Corsair is not a brown switch and only one I'll be okay with a full size rather than a TKL. I like TKLs only for the most part. Budget is about $150.


----------



## Faraz

Got my WASD today (Cherry MX blacks)


----------



## slytown

Add my Rosewill RK-9000 MX Blue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, can I join the club? Here's a picture of my humble little collection. Props to anyone who can name them all


Leopold Red, Ducky 9008 Brown, Filco Majestouch 2 Blue, Realforce 107

I challenge your 4 against my 4.


----------



## Th3 James

I have a Das Keyboard Ultimate without key lettering and a Dell AT101W in black


----------



## cisys

Finally got a mechanical keyboard today ,got a filco majestouch 2 tenkeyless .







Still getting use to it though


----------



## Ergates

I just received my keyboard, a Ducky Shine 2 full UK keyboard, white LEDs, Cherry MX Blue switches since I do a lot more typing than gaming.


----------



## jameschisholm

picture with the light off?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> picture with the light off?


----------



## Necrodox

I'm looking for a white LED backlit keyboard, I'm not ready to drop $150 on a Ducky though. Are they any other competitors with white LED keyboards?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


hehe


----------



## wanako

I absolutely love my DasKeyboard brown. It has the sweet sound of PRODUCTIVITY!


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


That is the height of sarcasm sir.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> That is the height of sarcasm sir.


Why thank you.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Add my Rosewill RK-9000 MX Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Leopold Red, Ducky 9008 Brown, Filco Majestouch 2 Blue, Realforce 107
> I challenge your 4 against my 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


dude i want that tiny one


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Add my Rosewill RK-9000 MX Blue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Leopold Red, Ducky 9008 Brown, Filco Majestouch 2 Blue, Realforce 107
> I challenge your 4 against my 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude i want that tiny one
Click to expand...

I hope you have $300 to spare then.


----------



## protzman

Do any of you keep the little plastic cover that comes with your keyboard in the box and use it to cover your boards on a daily basis?







jw because thats what i do and i was like man if i could get a solid one like made of metal or make on! tht would be sweet. If it was like bitfenix cases with the rubberized finished! Man that's something i would buy!


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Do any of you keep the little plastic cover that comes with your keyboard in the box and use it to cover your boards on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jw because thats what i do and i was like man if i could get a solid one like made of metal or make on! tht would be sweet. If it was like bitfenix cases with the rubberized finished! Man that's something i would buy!


http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,roofs


----------



## protzman

Ehh, kinda what I'm talking about but that's way to simple, I could make something like that for a few bucks, and they are charging 40!!! That's absurd! Thanks for the link tho I know your trying to help


----------



## TheOddOne

May I ask where can I order Ducky Shine in Canada ? NCIX only carries Das and Filco.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope you have $300 to spare then.


I think I just coughed out a spleen.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Ehh, kinda what I'm talking about but that's way to simple, I could make something like that for a few bucks, and they are charging 40!!! That's absurd! Thanks for the link tho I know your trying to help


You can make a custom fitted acrylic keyboard cover for a few bucks? Can I has?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> You can make a custom fitted acrylic keyboard cover for a few bucks? Can I has?


this


----------



## protzman

I mean that's all that those keyboard roofs are, heated up and bent pieces of acrylic! Does even look like it fits to the keyboard, its rests on the desk, silly imo. Might as well put the keyboard under a shoebox!


----------



## meloj17

Here's my Razer Blackwidow. Pretty dope keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Here's my Razer Blackwidow. Pretty dope keyboard.


Yep, I got one too, around 50$ shipped, it was on sale, and I had a 15$ gift card from my 3570k so I though it would be a nice start to try out mechanical keyboards. I like mine, no problems with it.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


I concur. Hight of sarcasm. What does it say about me that this actually made me laugh out loud while most times I post LOL i did not actually make any real noise.

You sir win the internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think I just coughed out a spleen.


Sell spleen in eBay. Buy HKBD. Profit?
I saw one in Hong Kong for sale only $3500HK. Good deal


----------



## Ergates

Delighted, Paradigm84!!!


----------



## kedaami

What ever happened to someone finding 300 Model M's in their warehouse? Did anyone buy them from him yet? I want an original model M for cheap


----------



## Paradigm84

What can I say guys, I'm hilarious.


----------



## HollywoodGKS

I've had these for awhile, but I guess I will post them now.

Up first is my Model M, 1989. Got it in the box for ~$40 on ebay.



And second we have my RK9000 in blues. This is my backup and gaming board, as I use the Model M as my main. I also take this one with me when I travel somewhere, as carrying around the M is a bit silly.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kedaami*
> 
> What ever happened to someone finding 300 Model M's in their warehouse? Did anyone buy them from him yet? I want an original model M for cheap


I'm going to the warehouse on Saturday. Let me know your max price and I'll keep it in mind when haggling with the guy.


----------



## Comp4k

Time for me to join the club!

Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns


----------



## cytoSiN

Woot, new Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition (MX Cherry Greens) finally arrived! I'll post more pics once I get it to my office tomorrow. Please add to list









(Sorry for cell phone shots)


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Woot, new Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition (MX Cherry Greens) finally arrived! I'll post more pics once I get it to my office tomorrow. Please add to list


Did you buy that Ducky keychain or did it come with your keyboard? I never got one


----------



## gian84

Hi guys! Just got my Corsair K90 yesterday and loving it so far. Please add me to the club!


----------



## kyismaster

lol thats alot of light leak, though i think its designed like that.


----------



## remedyhalopc

my QFR still hasn't shipped









they claim that it'll be shipped by the second business day, but it's day three now. is it worth it to give them a call tomorrow?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> my QFR still hasn't shipped


where ya buy it from?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol thats alot of light leak, though i think its designed like that.


Yeah, it's designed to have the backlight type effect.

Also membership list is updated, 5 in one go.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> where ya buy it from?


Cooler Master's online store. It's been awaiting shipment since Tuesday.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> Cooler Master's online store. It's been awaiting shipment since Tuesday.


probably won't ship till monday lol


----------



## gian84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it's designed to have the backlight type effect.
> Also membership list is updated, 5 in one go.


Thanks for the add!


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> probably won't ship till monday lol


total bummer too. I thought I'd have the keyboard in my hands by now.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> total bummer too. I thought I'd have the keyboard in my hands by now.


just probably backed up


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> total bummer too. I thought I'd have the keyboard in my hands by now.


Talk to the cooler master rep online chat. The site is just really slow updating on shipment status. Very likely you could get your keyboard tommorow


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone seen the transformers custom keycaps at www.techkeys.us?

By the time I saw the email they were already sold out of every colour.


----------



## ripster

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318833/wow-this-key-sold-for-250-at-geekhack-those-dudes-are-crazy/110#post_18714497

Only one per color to give the illusion of value.

Plus Magic Meatball stole my BroFist meme.

How tacky!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318833/wow-this-key-sold-for-250-at-geekhack-those-dudes-are-crazy/110#post_18714497
> 
> Only one per color to give the illusion of value.
> 
> Plus Magic Meatball stole my BroFist meme.
> 
> How tacky!


Yeah I've seen the ClickClack's and their crazy prices.

And my keyboard will have around half bright green keys, tacky is not a problem.


----------



## protzman

Welcome! But you add yourself! 1st page!


----------



## meloj17

Thanks for the add. One thing, for some reason the code given in OP does not work in my sig? any ideas?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Did you buy that Ducky keychain or did it come with your keyboard? I never got one


Typing this on my new green switches and LOVING it! I didn't order the keychain. It was just thrown into the packing paper in the outer shipping box in a tiny plastic bag. I almost threw it out until the color caught my eye on the way to the recycling bin! FWIW, it's a blue switch, not a green on the keychain


----------



## Sikku

After going through this thread I would love to own a mechanical keyboard...
I never knew about it...


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also membership list is updated, 5 in one go.


Para add my new Ducky pleeeeeeeeeease! Also, this one (this is what it looks like now...I'll post new pics after I clean all the caps and reassemble):


----------



## protzman

Do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikku*
> 
> After going through this thread I would love to own a mechanical keyboard...
> I never knew about it...


Do it, I never thought about it either before 2 months ago but is deff one of the better decisions I have made in a while!


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I love my mechanical keyboard








I want to get the Das Model S Ultimate.... Not sure if I want the Blues or the Red caps though... I think the blank keys will throw most users who want to use my station


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I love my mechanical keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get the Das Model S Ultimate.... Not sure if I want the Blues or the Red caps though... I think the blank keys will throw most users who want to use my station


Blank caps is all around win. Teaching me to type better already and prevents big time my gf , friends, and bro's when they come into town from messing with my stuff








do it!


----------



## TheOddOne

Saw an IBM model M selling for $350 on ebay today







auction still has 2 days left to go.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Saw an IBM model M selling for $350 on ebay today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auction still has 2 days left to go.


Yeah because it's NIB. I don't collect keyboards to leave them in the box or I'd consider it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I won a ducky from ocn but so far i cant seem to get used to it i got huge hands and the kb is to small for me lol


----------



## protzman

i mean i'll take it off your hands for if ya want!


----------



## kedaami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I'm going to the warehouse on Saturday. Let me know your max price and I'll keep it in mind when haggling with the guy.


I just bought a Ducky Shine II recently. So I can't pay all that much









$20-$25 would be my range.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Rosewill RK-9000 w/Cherry MX Brown.






Excuse my crappy typing, im a two finger typist


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also membership list is updated, 5 in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para add my new Ducky pleeeeeeeeeease! Also, this one (this is what it looks like now...I'll post new pics after I clean all the caps and reassemble):
Click to expand...

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO.

Joking, added.

But as a general message for anyone wanting to join/ add more boards, I do check the spreadsheet every day and put ticks next to people who have been put into the spreadsheet so I can see who I need to enter, so you don't need to remind me to add you.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> Rosewill RK-9000 w/Cherry MX Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my crappy typing, im a two finger typist


That sounds very nice!! Looks like a great keyboard too, from googling it.

Seriously, can I recommend you buy a copy of Mavis Beacon and learn to touch type? Invest a few months of a half hour a day of practice, and you'll be delighted with the results.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> That sounds very nice!! Looks like a great keyboard too, from googling it.
> Seriously, can I recommend you buy a copy of Mavis Beacon and learn to touch type? Invest a few months of a half hour a day of practice, and you'll be delighted with the results.


Lol , I know, I just recent dug up a copy of Mavis Beacon a while back and plan on using it.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I replaced all the switches...except F1-12...on my Filco Zero. Modded from complicated white ALPS to complicated orange ALPS. 4 1/2 hours of desoldering and soldering, one broken desoldering tip, and a burnt finger later.




It was worth it though.

Protip...Apple's locking capslock ALPS switch doesn't work the same on a Filco Zero.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Keyboard still hasn't shipped. Beginning to grow impatient!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got my Alu Vortex case from Mechanicalkeyboards.com today!


----------



## TheOddOne

I want an otaku one so bad


----------



## Paradigm84

I dropped the ball big time, but I think this format works better for voting for Keyboard of the Month.

Get voting here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1333334/keyboard-of-the-month-november


----------



## _AKIMbO_

And it's built. CM Storm QFR (MX Greens) with a Filco Cable inside a Vortex ALU case.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> And it's built. CM Storm QFR (MX Greens) with a Filco Cable inside a Vortex ALU case.


Awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> And it's built. CM Storm QFR (MX Greens) with a Filco Cable inside a Vortex ALU case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How much was the case and where can I get one for my QFR?!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How much was the case and where can I get one for my QFR?!


They went for $150 on mechanicalkeyboards.com, but they're out of stock. You might be able to get one imported.


----------



## HPE1000

_AKIMbO_, what desk is that? I think we have the same desk.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> _AKIMbO_, what desk is that? I think we have the same desk.


Some random glass desk I bought from Office Depot a few years ago.


----------



## waar

my guess would be something from this company http://www.z-lineracing.com/type/1-Desk


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> my guess would be something from this company http://www.z-lineracing.com/type/1-Desk


Yup that's the company...but the exact style desk I have must have been discontinued as I couldn't find it on their website. It's halfway in between the Brisa and the Bristol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Some random glass desk I bought from Office Depot a few years ago.


Okay


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> (I'm aware the left alt key is a bit out place, I've put it back in its place after taking the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the keyboard could use a bit of cleaning up though.)


forget the alt key, why do you have 2 up arrows







think it's on wrong!


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## boost

BAM!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> BAM!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not gonna lie, I like it! Blues?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I like it! Blues?


It was blues, but now it's 65g Reds.

Good thing about the plates these keyboards use is that you can change stems/springs on the fly without desoldering


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> BAM!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Needs some Hello Kitty key caps.


----------



## Paradigm84

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333334/keyboard-of-the-month-november/0_20

Votes, I require them.


----------



## remedyhalopc

So it looks like I get my keyboard on Wednesday (FINALLY). Called CM and complained about how long it took to actually get it shipping and got my shipping refunded just in case I don't like the greens.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1333334/keyboard-of-the-month-november/0_20
> Votes, I require them.


Done, Sir!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1333334/keyboard-of-the-month-november/0_20
> Votes, I require them.


Next month there will be more options!


----------



## SenorRed

For those of you with a ten keyless keyboard and you don't want to spend $70 on a wrist rest, I highly recommend the grifiti pad.

Totally worth the $10 and free shipping!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Next month there will be more options!


Got something else lined up for next month


----------



## boost

Put Light Pink modifiers one and called it CANDY CORN LZ


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Put Light Pink modifiers one and called it CANDY CORN LZ


seriously so dope. gotta know where you got these keys from.
(no offense but i may have to get some for my gf in the near future)


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Boost!! I need to know how you did that, and can you get it with the 10 key?
I made the mistake of showing it to the g/f, and now she wants one


----------



## DF is BUSY

can someone please explain to me how the key cap sizing/layout works?

i been meaning to buy some cherry key caps but everytime i run into r1,r2,r3,r4 i get all









i've tried looking but the purest info i've found was that they stand for ROW 1,2,3,4 etc etc but which rows are which?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> can someone please explain to me how the key cap sizing/layout works?
> 
> i been meaning to buy some cherry key caps but everytime i run into r1,r2,r3,r4 i get all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've tried looking but the purest info i've found was that they stand for ROW 1,2,3,4 etc etc but which rows are which?


Standard profiles going from the bottom up:
Row 1: modifiers + spacebar; shift + zxcv
Row 2: asdf
Row 3: qwer
Row 4: numbers; f-keys

Signature Plastics, which produces the majority of double shot keys for various group buys has this reversed-normal R1 = SP R4 and R4 = SP R1-so if participating in a group buy it may be worth clarifying.

It's also worth noting that, while this is not standard, certain keyboards may have an even taller profile for the top row-R5, if you will. The only keyboards that come to mind are the KBT Race and certain Cherry boards with keys in excess of ANSI standard.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> For those of you with a ten keyless keyboard and you don't want to spend $70 on a wrist rest, I highly recommend the grifiti pad.
> Totally worth the $10 and free shipping!


thanks for the tip! picked one up myself.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Got my Ducky 2 in the mail today from mechanicalkeyboards.com but I can't open it until my birthday next week. Its just sitting here taunting me!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> Got my Ducky 2 in the mail today from mechanicalkeyboards.com but I can't open it until my birthday next week. Its just sitting here taunting me!!!


You can't even test it out for a little bit?


----------



## AmazingLarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You can't even test it out for a little bit?


No that would be against the law.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> No that would be against the law.


Probably for the best, you'd have a hard time putting it back in the box.


----------



## AmazingLarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Probably for the best, you'd have a hard time putting it back in the box.


Sigh ok I couldnt resist, nobody was home!! I opened it up and took it out in order to be able to type on it a bit. Didn't plug it in but put it in place at my desk and typed for a bit. Wow its loud! It's a brown, as people said that would be a good compromise between gaming and typing. I am coming from a Logitech Illuminated however, which is very soft and has half height keys more similar to a laptop.

This is gonna take a while to get used to. I wonder if I shoulda bought a red. The keys are slightly more narrow as well, so as I typed I ended up missing keys sometimes, it feels a bit cramped.

Maybe I should order some of those dampening rings, see if that helps the noise. With other people in the room with me I am afraid I am gonna drive them crazy.

Keyboard is back in it's box though, nobody needs to know I tried it out!


----------



## goodtobeking

You should try blues lol. Clickidly click click clack

Happy early Bday though


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> Sigh ok I couldnt resist, nobody was home!! I opened it up and took it out in order to be able to type on it a bit. Didn't plug it in but put it in place at my desk and typed for a bit. Wow its loud! It's a brown, as people said that would be a good compromise between gaming and typing. I am coming from a Logitech Illuminated however, which is very soft and has half height keys more similar to a laptop.
> This is gonna take a while to get used to. I wonder if I shoulda bought a red. The keys are slightly more narrow as well, so as I typed I ended up missing keys sometimes, it feels a bit cramped.
> Maybe I should order some of those dampening rings, see if that helps the noise. With other people in the room with me I am afraid I am gonna drive them crazy.
> Keyboard is back in it's box though, nobody needs to know I tried it out!


Happy birthday!

I got a Ducky Shine II as well last week. I have the blues, and wife and oldest son were complaining. They're getting used to it all now, thank goodness.


----------



## AmazingLarry

What is that website where you can order a sample set of the dampener rings and different cherry keys?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmazingLarry*
> 
> What is that website where you can order a sample set of the dampener rings and different cherry keys?


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php


better yet: this is what he was referring to


----------



## AmazingLarry

Thank you.


----------



## HPE1000

oooo I might buy that


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> oooo I might buy that


if we bought this with the switches how do we try them? How do you replace a switch on the quickfire rapid?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> if we bought this with the switches how do we try them? How do you replace a switch on the quickfire rapid?


No, I think you just set them down and press on them to compare.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Boost!! I need to know how you did that, and can you get it with the 10 key?
> I made the mistake of showing it to the g/f, and now she wants one


It was from the "Valentine Set" group buy over at Geekhack.org

Extras will go on sale @ techkeys.us and they will have the tenkey addon for it.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> And it's built. CM Storm QFR (MX Greens) with a Filco Cable inside a Vortex ALU case.


Hey, that is the Ripster/Aggiejy key!


----------



## ripster

"I made the mistake of showing it to the g/f, and now she wants one







"

Is she worried about your pink keyboard with the handbag CAPSLOCK?


----------



## Paradigm84

So the voting is over for the Keyboard of the Month, the winner is Boost's SkyBlue LZ-S board, congrats Boost!

Now give me that board.


----------



## slytown

Make sure u add my rose will blue paradigm. I think u forgot in the last update.


----------



## slytown

Dbl post


----------



## Gubz

Is there a big difference between the blues and browns other than the audible click on the blues and that the browns are lighter?


----------



## Harbec

I had previously uploaded a pic of my Filco TKL with MX Blues. Just now got around to taking a pic of the rest of my boards. Filco TKL with blues, Ducky Shine OCN with reds, WASD with blacks, and a Corsair K90.


----------



## barkinos98

okay guys, i'm planning on a mechanical keyboard, especially after trying my friend's blackwidow. i spared $150, and i want backlight, MX blues and possibly with the ten keys. i tried blacks (the one asus makes). i was searching, and i found some keyboards:

Logitech G710+:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299
Ducky Shine II White/MX Blue:http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=160
BlackWidow Ultimate:http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-2013
Max Keyboards X7:http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x7-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html

the last three has blue switches (which i loved), but G710 has brown, which i havent tried yet. all except blackwidow have white backlight, and i would prefer white backlight too. also, these lack backlight but are very nice imo,

KBTalking Pro (MX Reds only) (Bluetooth, which is why its in this list):http://kbtalkingusa.com/full-specifications-and-features/
and the customized-OOB keyboard,
WASDKeyboards:wasdkeyboards.net

now i know these dont have backlight, but both can get changed keycaps, customized, and one is like that from the start while the other is wireless. basically what should i buy? to be honest, i would like to have backlight+custom keycaps, but im scared of some keys not showing the backlight, which immediately makes it stupidly for me. the kbtalking has red switches available now, which kinda concerns me as i would like to try it out before i spend $170 on it. should i just buy the sampler kit from wasdkeyboards?

sorry for the long post btw, just too many questions even after reading the guide+some search on geekhack.

some additional info

Corsair K90:http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-k90-performance-mmo-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html
now this is the most controversial. MX Reds and blue backlight? not my taste exactly, but i havent tried the reds so i cant say anything about it. also a guy over at corsair forums bought keycaps from WASD and installed them on his K90, and they look like they shine like most the other keys, so thats a relief.picture:


and the unlit version:


----------



## nubbinator

Is there any reason you're not considering the Ducky Shine, Mionix Zibal, Gigabyte Osmium, or one of the backlit Cooler Master keyboards? Of the ones you mentioned, I'd ditch the Corsair right off the bat. I use the function keys often enough that their keyboard bothers me. Instead of using all mechanical switches, some of the keys, like the function keys, use rubber domes. When I tried the keyboard it was noticeable and definitely took away from the user experience. I know the G710+ was having issues with the LEDs burning out. I don't know if that issue has been fixed, so I'm not sure I'd recommend it. The Max Keyboard and BlackWidow are decent. From all the keyboards you mentioned, I'd probably grab the WASD.

If you're uncertain of the switches, definitely buy the sampler kit or see if you have a Fry's or store like that nearby where you can test out keyboards.


----------



## remedyhalopc

my keyboard arrives any minute now...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Make sure u add my rose will blue paradigm. I think u forgot in the last update.


I don't see any entry in the spreadsheet for you, did you submit an entry via the form in the OP?

I don't add people unless they submit the form because the form makes sure they submit all the relevant information and just in case there is a problem with the membership sheet we have a backup of everybody who has been entered since I took over the club.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Got my QFR finally, along with an Adesso numpad that came a day early!

















The Greens feel so good so far. I haven't actually typed anything with it plugged in, but just feeling the keys feels awesome.










and here's my new numpad with cherry mx blues.

I can't wait to start using it tomorrow!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Is there any reason you're not considering the Ducky Shine, Mionix Zibal, Gigabyte Osmium, or one of the backlit Cooler Master keyboards? Of the ones you mentioned, I'd ditch the Corsair right off the bat. I use the function keys often enough that their keyboard bothers me. Instead of using all mechanical switches, some of the keys, like the function keys, use rubber domes. When I tried the keyboard it was noticeable and definitely took away from the user experience. I know the G710+ was having issues with the LEDs burning out. I don't know if that issue has been fixed, so I'm not sure I'd recommend it. The Max Keyboard and BlackWidow are decent. From all the keyboards you mentioned, I'd probably grab the WASD.
> If you're uncertain of the switches, definitely buy the sampler kit or see if you have a Fry's or store like that nearby where you can test out keyboards.


i did mention the ducky indeed, and i unfortunately saw the leds burning out on the G710's, and after you told me K90 wasnt full mechanical, i removed from it my mind too.im down to

-Ducky Shine 2
-Blackwidow Ultimate
-Max Keyboards X7
-WASDKeyboards

the mionix zibal has black switches, which i hated (that much that i would prefer some rubber dome keyboards)tbh, that color is like the greatest backlight color ever, but the MX Blacks kill the deal :/


----------



## Lazy Bear

Ducky Shine II forever, Barkinos.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Ducky Shine II forever, Barkinos.


why?







well it fits what i want the best (other than the X7) but some people have had problems with them. G710 was already off the list, so was the K90. mionix has blacks, which i hate (no racism intended) and the KBTalking has reds. basically i was down to Ducky, WASD and blackwidow. i learned most keycaps give backlight, so thats a relief for me too. the fact the blackwidow has macros is a point for me, so im still debating on it. i can change all the keys for just $50 too, so im guessing i have to choose between the blackwidow and ducky. any other backlit keyboards for $150?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I like my K90, but I have to agree. The half-assed implementation (lets be honest now) of the mechanical switches really is noticeable. I still love it though <3
I think I will be getting a new one though, and I'm seriously considering the Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate, and the backspace keycap is going to be replaced with one that has "Dammit!!!" printed on it


----------



## naelus

Bought a Ducky G2 OCN Edition so far love it, will post pictures later


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i did mention the ducky indeed, and i unfortunately saw the leds burning out on the G710's, and after you told me K90 wasnt full mechanical, i removed from it my mind too.im down to
> -Ducky Shine 2
> -Blackwidow Ultimate
> -Max Keyboards X7
> -WASDKeyboards
> the mionix zibal has black switches, which i hated (that much that i would prefer some rubber dome keyboards)tbh, that color is like the greatest backlight color ever, but the MX Blacks kill the deal :/


Shine 2 if you want backlighting

WASD if you want custom keycaps and don't care about extra features but a well built keyboard.

Max x7 & BWU are iOne built rubbish.

I have a MAX Keyboard and the quality is consistent with other iOne built products. Some of the leads on the MX switches were not trimmed properly and the overall quality of the board is in question since it's based on the troublesome U9 design.

Razer, just because of their poor customer support and the number of issues they had at launch I wouldn't recommend. Build quality is also not great.


----------



## Blizlake

Oh man, wish there was a tenkeyless backlit keyboard with white leds, mx browns and media keys (like k90 and g710+).. Getting kinda bored of my QFR after I got to type with browns, and I really really really need a backlit keyboard.

There's the Tenkeyless Shine2 with white leds available... Not sure if I should buy that one even though it doesn't have media keys...


----------



## nyshak

Got my new Filco Tenkeyless Ninja Majestouch today. MX Red switches. I so love this thing







.


----------



## cytoSiN

I know the iOne's aren't as high quality as many of the other brands, but I've had zero problems with my backlit wired U9 with browns. It can't compare to my Model M or my Ducky (greens) in terms of build quality, but it's served me pretty well and it had all the features I wanted when I bought it nearly two years ago.

I just got a QFR (blues) for the holidays and I want to find a good custom case for it. Any recommendations?


----------



## protzman

Wish there was more of an market for that so people would make them! There were some acrylic cases I saw I think on mechanical keyboards . com but imo they were super ugly!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> I like my K90, but I have to agree. The half-assed implementation (lets be honest now) of the mechanical switches really is noticeable. I still love it though <3
> I think I will be getting a new one though, and I'm seriously considering the Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate, and the backspace keycap is going to be replaced with one that has "Dammit!!!" printed on it


i know right! its a very nice idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Shine 2 if you want backlighting
> 
> WASD if you want custom keycaps and don't care about extra features but a well built keyboard.
> 
> Max x7 & BWU are iOne built rubbish.
> I have a MAX Keyboard and the quality is consistent with other iOne built products. Some of the leads on the MX switches were not trimmed properly and the overall quality of the board is in question since it's based on the troublesome U9 design.
> 
> Razer, just because of their poor customer support and the number of issues they had at launch I wouldn't recommend. Build quality is also not great.


thats pretty explanetory, +rep. but one last question, is there any other keyboard that has backlight and is overall good? im set on the Ducky with keycaps later on (i found some portal ones+memes, and some from WASD) but just wondering before i drop $150 on a keyboard. also i recently read about the synapse 2.0 issue, not that i go to LAN too much, but he fact that macros not working when not connected to the interwebz is a bit annoying, it feels like razer is tracking me. also iOne? i didnt list such thing


----------



## protzman

Yes you should drop 150 on a keyboard, best choice I've made yet!!


----------



## Crazy9000

www.deckkeyboards.com

Best backlit boards


----------



## protzman

Back light isn't all its cracked up to be imo  my last keyboard was and I found myself being lazy looking down at the keys to type, on my new filco I got with blank key caps I have improved my typing in 2 months 10 fold!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Back light isn't all its cracked up to be imo  my last keyboard was and I found myself being lazy looking down at the keys to type, on my new filco I got with blank key caps I have improved my typing in 2 months 10 fold!


I'll bet that's true enough, but I'm sure you could get a far bigger improvement with some dedicated touch typing practice on Mavis Beacon. Full on touch typing on a mechanical totally rocks my world. I love the look and feel of fine engineering, and I do type a fair bit faster on the mechanical, even with only a few days of acclimatisation.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i know right! its a very nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty explanetory, +rep. but one last question, is there any other keyboard that has backlight and is overall good? im set on the Ducky with keycaps later on (i found some portal ones+memes, and some from WASD) but just wondering before i drop $150 on a keyboard. also i recently read about the synapse 2.0 issue, not that i go to LAN too much, but he fact that macros not working when not connected to the interwebz is a bit annoying, it feels like razer is tracking me. also iOne? i didnt list such thing


There's Deck keyboards, but they cost around $200.

Only worth it if you're in it for the MX-Clears.

The Synapse 2.0 issue probably won't get fixed with a proper offline mode. Though, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I hardly have net drop so it wouldn't be one I'm concerned with.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> There's Deck keyboards, but they cost around $200.
> Only worth it if you're in it for the MX-Clears.
> 
> The Synapse 2.0 issue probably won't get fixed with a proper offline mode. Though, I wouldn't worry too much about it.
> 
> I hardly have net drop so it wouldn't be one I'm concerned with.


i cant find any samples for the clears. what is this panda switch exactly? is it like a feeling giving black switch? if so that is just pure awesome. also im not too concerned with the net thing too, its just bothersome to think someone in somewhere is logging what you do. (inb4 paranoia) also the decks seem nice, but the font is weird lol

also would it be too hard to change all the switches on the mionix to blues? or is it because i tried the MX blacks which i believe were on a bad keyboard? its the asus one im talking about, the one below:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17666-CG-8580-Bundle-MX-Black-ROG-Keyboard-amp-GX900-Gaming-Mouse&s=0a9adec3ca9e24ff4c1eaac5e6f20618


----------



## nazarein

Bought an OCN ducky the week they where released. Had a orange juice spill recently so I sprayed some Deoxit in the switches and im amazed at how well things worked out. all of my keys that where only half releasing are all good as new.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Wish there was more of an market for that so people would make them! There were some acrylic cases I saw I think on mechanical keyboards . com but imo they were super ugly!


Yeah I saw those acrylic "roofs." I guess I should have been more specific though...I want to replace the plastic housing of the entire keyboard with a custom housing like the aluminum ones that mechanical keyboards had, or the blue one that Boost used in the keyboard of the month. Anyone recommend a good custom housing for a QFR that's actually in stock somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## protzman

I wasn't talking about the roof's. Someone actually has made acrylic housings for tkl keyboards! Maybe not mechkb . com but somewhere!

Though I too would like t know where that blue aluminum one came from!


----------



## axipher

I could love a transparent red acrylic cover for my Filco...


----------



## cytoSiN

Yeah I would definitely consider using transparent acrylic. I haven't seen that anywhere though. I guess I'll poke around on GH later, but if anyone knows of anything that's in stock somewhere NOW that would be awesome. Want to order and have it in time for Christmas so I have something to work on while at the in laws over the holidays


----------



## protzman

Would still like to know where that blue shell came from!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i cant find any samples for the clears. what is this panda switch exactly? is it like a feeling giving black switch? if so that is just pure awesome. also im not too concerned with the net thing too, its just bothersome to think someone in somewhere is logging what you do. (inb4 paranoia) also the decks seem nice, but the font is weird lol
> also would it be too hard to change all the switches on the mionix to blues? or is it because i tried the MX blacks which i believe were on a bad keyboard? its the asus one im talking about, the one below:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17666-CG-8580-Bundle-MX-Black-ROG-Keyboard-amp-GX900-Gaming-Mouse&s=0a9adec3ca9e24ff4c1eaac5e6f20618


No one has a switch-try for the MX-Clears that you can buy.

Mr Interface had one going around, but I'm not sure if it still is.

MX-Clears are more tactile and stiffer MX-Browns essentially. They have a more defined bump but require more force to actuate. The Panda switch is a Clear Slider with a Black spring so they're even stiffer.

It's a nice mod, but I find 55cN switches to be my comfort zone.

As for the Asus keyboard, it's an iOne made product. Again, based off the U9 design. The keycaps don't feel great but the feel of the MX-Blacks shouldn't be that different.

MX-Clears require less force than MX-Blacks though.

As for modding a Zibal 60 to Blues, wouldn't be that hard. Just time consuming. On the other hand, you'd put the same work in but it would cost less to mod an existing MX-Blue keyboard to a green LED.

Modding a new LED type in would require some extra leg-work in figuring out the electrical properties so you don't mess anything up.

As long as you're good with soldering, putting new switches on a keyboard isn't too bad.


----------



## albear01

Hey guys, just got my first mechanical keyboard and love it.
Rosewill RK-9000I Cherry MX Blues


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albear01*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my first mechanical keyboard and love it.
> Rosewill RK-9000I Cherry MX Blues
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I was thinking of getting the exact one on black Friday. I should have jumped on it as it was only 64.00 dollars.


----------



## iLLGT3

Bought a K60 today.

Like it so far.

If I wanted to buy different coloured keys for it, where would I go and what would I need to look for?

I'm not too knowledgeable on keyboards.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Bought a K60 today.
> Like it so far.
> If I wanted to buy different coloured keys for it, where would I go and what would I need to look for?
> I'm not too knowledgeable on keyboards.


Here is where they get them


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No one has a switch-try for the MX-Clears that you can buy.
> 
> Mr Interface had one going around, but I'm not sure if it still is.
> 
> MX-Clears are more tactile and stiffer MX-Browns essentially. They have a more defined bump but require more force to actuate. The Panda switch is a Clear Slider with a Black spring so they're even stiffer.
> It's a nice mod, but I find 55cN switches to be my comfort zone.
> 
> As for the Asus keyboard, it's an iOne made product. Again, based off the U9 design. The keycaps don't feel great but the feel of the MX-Blacks shouldn't be that different.
> 
> MX-Clears require less force than MX-Blacks though.
> 
> As for modding a Zibal 60 to Blues, wouldn't be that hard. Just time consuming. On the other hand, you'd put the same work in but it would cost less to mod an existing MX-Blue keyboard to a green LED.
> Modding a new LED type in would require some extra leg-work in figuring out the electrical properties so you don't mess anything up.
> 
> As long as you're good with soldering, putting new switches on a keyboard isn't too bad.


and im not good :/ i'll just buy the BWU or the mionix or the ducky. but im thinking that i dont need backlight so much, so i might just buy a wasd.

AHA! great news, apparently i can select which keys should have backlight on the ducky. guess i'm buying one! i will miss macros tho


----------



## barkinos98

this guys pictures convinced me to buy the ducky:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doggman*
> 
> I got my Ducky Shine 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typing on it right now actually. I have it hooked up to my mac laptop and the only LED that works is the CapsLock button when I press it. I'm assuming this is because these keyboards are not compatible with mac's? The LEDs should work once I get my Windows rig up and running right?
> Coming from a first time keyboard purchaser (seriously this is the first keyboard I have ever bought besides the one built into my laptops) and first time mechanical keyboard user, these are my first impressions:
> 1) loud... hands down it makes noise where as I'm used to zero noise when typing (Mac chiklet style keyboards). I even got the MX Brown switches which are supposed to be quieter but its still quite noisy. I don't have a problem with this but for anyone who has never typed on or laid eyes on a mechanical keyboard you should know this going in... it will make noise bottom line. I knew that going in though and its completely fine for me.. I kinda like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Amazing. Best keyboard I've ever typed on.
> 3) This thing feels rock solid. Ducky obviously makes quality stuff and I was a little concerned about that considering these are imported from Taiwan. It does not feel light and plasticy but instead it feels heavy and solid. I was skeptical but I am VERY glad I decided to get one.
> 4) The only LED I can see is the CapsLock one because I'm using this keyboard on a mac right now but that one looks pretty good. Looking forward to lighting up the whole thing when my windows rig is done.
> Thats pretty much all I have to say right now (opened the box 30 minutes ago).
> Here's some pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay its been another 30 minutes and I figured out how to turn on the LEDs. Haha I thought the FN key was bottom left so I was accidentally clicking CTRL instead of FN when I originally tried to turn on the LEDs. Works now and it looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with the LEDs on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of my rig ATM with the new Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least NEWEGG BOXES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's an ASUS motherboard and an i5 3570k in that top box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry for posting 100 pictures but pictures are worth 1000 words


the backlight is like the same color+brightness as the mac's keyboard, and from user experience it is a very nice amount of backlight. now on to checking the wallet process









btw, thank god i can modify the backlit keys. that would be helpful. also, does anyone here know if i can bind other things to the keys above the numpad? or is it just whats the preferred software? i dont want int. explorer or windows media player opening :/


----------



## Bryson1236

Hey, im looking for a mechanical keyboard in the 100$ish range. I would like it to be a brown switch, and if at all possible have blue LED's.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone know a seller in the US that has the Filco wrist wrests (specifically for tenkeyless) in stock? Amazon doesn't seem to have them anymore.


----------



## barkinos98

what is a good keyboard for a person who uses it for typing say 10 hours a day? i bought my dad the wireless 5000 set from windows last year at christmas, and today i saw some key shining. so im sure he needs PBT, but thats like $45 for the whole keyboard. basically i need something like mx browns (for usage in his office), and he said he could live without the numberpad. so i need a cheap, brown switched, backlight doesnt matter, and well built, possibly under/around $100. it would be better if it is with the ten key, but if not its not a deal killer. i saw the cooler master's quickfire rapid, TKL, brown switches are available i think and they are around $50-$60. fits what i want very well imo. any other suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is a good keyboard for a person who uses it for typing say 10 hours a day? i bought my dad the wireless 5000 set from windows last year at christmas, and today i saw some key shining. so im sure he needs PBT, but thats like $45 for the whole keyboard. basically i need something like mx browns (for usage in his office), and he said he could live without the numberpad. so i need a cheap, brown switched, backlight doesnt matter, and well built, possibly under/around $100. it would be better if it is with the ten key, but if not its not a deal killer. i saw the cooler master's quickfire rapid, TKL, brown switches are available i think and they are around $50-$60. fits what i want very well imo. any other suggestions?


QuickFire Rapid or QuickFire TK would be your best options.


----------



## Figit090

Hi all,
I'm wondering about the old Model M keyboards, how does everyone who's used them along with blues and browns etc...think that they feel? I've heard they are the holy grail of typing but I'm not so sure I want to keep looking for a nice one or not.

Actually I'm thinking I might just save up for a kinesis advantage or something much more ergonomic than the standard keyboard..but I wanted to ask about the model M's anyway. I've really wanted one for their praise, so what do you all think?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I never showed off my IBM F-122 (space unsaver) build on OCN.

*List of mods:*
-Converted to ANSI layout
-Tenkey converted to a more traditional layout
-Print screen, scroll lock, and pause keys relocated to F22-24
-Esc key moved to left most side of keyboard
-Media keys programmed to left F1-F10
-Converted to USB & made compatible with modern computers via a Teensy 2.0 and Soarer's Converter Code

*The board pre-mod:*





*Post-mod:*






Keyboard of the month material if I do say so myself.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> QuickFire Rapid or QuickFire TK would be your best options.


probably i would mod the rapid, say getting rid of the logos for a more office design more than a LAN party







also, which switch is the closest thing to the IBM keyboards? his class, with a few others, in METU was the first ones to use a computer, in turkey i think. (or the first computers in METU) and he said he never found that typing experience in any of his keyboards. greens or browns? if greens this is way easier on my side:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/

its already a black chassis, just would change keys to PBT and done.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> probably i would mod the rapid, say getting rid of the logos for a more office design more than a LAN party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, which switch is the closest thing to the IBM keyboards? his class, with a few others, in METU was the first ones to use a computer, in turkey i think. (or the first computers in METU) and he said he never found that typing experience in any of his keyboards. greens or browns? if greens this is way easier on my side:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/
> its already a black chassis, just would change keys to PBT and done.


Greens, definitely.

I just got mine, and the higher actuation force definitely gives them a more robust feel. I would recommend getting some dampeners for them. Removing the clack helps the click sound distinct, instead of cheap.

The newer QuickFire's only have the logo on the back. Some some PBT keys would be all you'd have to worry about.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Greens, definitely.
> 
> I just got mine, and the higher actuation force definitely gives them a more robust feel. I would recommend getting some dampeners for them. Removing the clack helps the click sound distinct, instead of cheap.
> 
> The newer QuickFire's only have the logo on the back. Some some PBT keys would be all you'd have to worry about.


thank you very much man! you deserve rep but you are a editor :/ i really appreciate the help


----------



## ripster

New Ducky Zero Review. The first one I've seen.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/14jptv/the_first_ducky_zero_review_by_famed_taiwanese/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> New Ducky Zero Review. The first one I've seen.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/14jptv/the_first_ducky_zero_review_by_famed_taiwanese/


The firmware on the Zero isn't anything new, and the DK9000 products have always had double layer PCBs.

The Ducky Zero is an update to the budget line and built to a closer spec as the DK9000 boards.


----------



## last-

Picked up a Filco Majestouch 2 with MX Blues on Cyber Monday. Really enjoying it and I feel like it was a good decision.


----------



## ripster

I remember that NCIX one. Canadians get the best deals ever.


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The firmware on the Zero isn't anything new, and the DK9000 products have always had double layer PCBs.
> 
> The Ducky Zero is an update to the budget line and built to a closer spec as the DK9000 boards.


Looks like the DK2108 has got double-shot caps for a few of the keys...makes me wonder if we'll see a limited edition that's fully backlit and doubleshot.


----------



## MooMoo

Heres my new first mechanical keyboard:


Logitech G710+

It's amazing how good these mechanical keyboards feels like








I love mine so far







Such huge leap from older Logitech Wave keyboard


----------



## Tabinhu

Last week i went to the mall and install got to test a fazer blackwidow. Never felt such a good touch from a keyboard. They fill great

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willywill

Here my CM QFR, i was bored on a raiiny Sunday so why not


(Thank god CM learned a few things, they stop over branding there products)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Heres my new first mechanical keyboard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech G710+
> It's amazing how good these mechanical keyboards feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such huge leap from older Logitech Wave keyboard


Solid keyboard, congrats.







I enjoy the feeling when I type as well as the extra quite from the O-rings . Enjoy.


----------



## remedyhalopc

man, im blown away by how much i enjoy the Green switches. I want to try some buckling spring switches now because I've heard the Greens emulate those really well.

Side note: just noticed my backspace squeaks when I press down on the right side of the key. I assume it needs grease? I'm kind of nervous to pull it off because I only have the ring key puller.


----------



## Blizlake

One thing I didn't realize to test when I was typing on browns was how heavy they were: are they heavy enough that I could rest my fingers on the keys (like I can on blacks), or should I get clear switches?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Dose the Quick-Fire Pro Count? Ill take picks tomorrow, Cherry Browns <3


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> Side note: just noticed my backspace squeaks when I press down on the right side of the key. I assume it needs grease? I'm kind of nervous to pull it off because I only have the ring key puller.


Squeaky keys usually stop squeaking after a while. My space bar used to squeak and the problem just went away after a few days. If the squeaking is persistent (a week+) then greasing it may be your best option.


----------



## Makeo

my wasd w/ browns, really want a kb with red next


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Picked up a Filco Majestouch 2 with MX Blues on Cyber Monday. Really enjoying it and I feel like it was a good decision.


omg i wanted to buy that from NCIX, but they wouldn't sell it to me as a US Customer =(

been looking everywhere for that metallic blue at a decent price =/


----------



## Crunkles

Quick question since I haven't looked at anything keyboard related in over a month:

The pieces that connect the spacebar to the metal bar underneath are stabilizers correct? The board I got last off geekhack has ones that are too loose so it won't stay on or connect right for me. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## Bigm

Just ordered my Storm trigger with MX Greens, super excited.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Thinking about getting a Noppoo Choc Mini 84 or a KBT Race. Any good reviews about the Race that anyone knows of?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Thinking about getting a Noppoo Choc Mini 84 or a KBT Race. Any good reviews about the Race that anyone knows of?


Here


----------



## cytoSiN

The RACE S LE is sexy. Do want white/white LED/browns. http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_limited_edition


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> omg i wanted to buy that from NCIX, but they wouldn't sell it to me as a US Customer =(
> been looking everywhere for that metallic blue at a decent price =/


Paid around $120 after shipping.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makeo*
> 
> my wasd w/ browns, really want a kb with red next


Really like the black n white.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> omg i wanted to buy that from NCIX, but they wouldn't sell it to me as a US Customer =(
> been looking everywhere for that metallic blue at a decent price =/


Me too i love that blue but am trying to see if they come out with a the tenkeyless model.


----------



## Makeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Really like the black n white.


Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

put my ducky up for sell i just cant use it lol hands way to big lol sucks was looking foward to using it will have to find a larger mech later on to try out.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Paid around $120 after shipping.


you're making me cry here, i still can't order it from NCIX.
i wonder how much it'll be for someone to order it for me then ship it to me in the USA...


----------



## boost

oooooh, I made Keyboard of the month ^_^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> oooooh, I made Keyboard of the month ^_^


I did send you a PM.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I did send you a PM.


Don't think I got one -_-

Gotta prep the next keyboard for "KOTM"


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I did send you a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I got one -_-
> 
> Gotta prep the next keyboard for "KOTM"
Click to expand...

You can't win two months in a row and no more than 3 times per year, otherwise we might have people like you with loads of awesome boards winning all the time.


----------



## NotAgain

Keyboard & mouse platform turned up.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Keyboard & mouse platform turned up.


why do you have 2 mice? i've heard of ambidexturity but this is a whole new level


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why do you have 2 mice? i've heard of ambidexturity but this is a whole new level


I try to use my left hand for desktop-related tasks, but I need a right-handed mouse for games. Lets other people use the computer too&#8230; if the keyboard doesn't scare them off. Helps reduce RSI.


----------



## BulletSponge

Well my Maxkeyboard Nighthawk x9 died on me yesterday. I had noticed the occasional flickering on the backlighting a few times over the past week and yesterday when I booted my rig the keyboard was no longer recognized by Windows and the backlighting was completely out (there was also no power being provided via the pass-thru USB. Windows prompted me that the device driver installation had failed (which would seem to indicate that it could see the keyboard but not recognize it) so I have gone back to my Thermaltake Meka G1 for the time being. Glad I had not sold it on Amazon as I had originally intended. Anyway, I am awaiting a response from Maxkeyboard's tech support on this issue and will update my results with them. I feel terrible for having recommended this keyboard to others here now and hope that my keyboards failure is simply a rare occurence.


----------



## Tator Tot

MaxKeyboards are built by iOne, it's most likely not a rare occurrence but due to their poor build quality & quality check process.


----------



## BulletSponge

Yes, I had heard that they were essentially iOne boards and I had also heard that MK built the keyboards on an iOne chassis and that the internals were different. It would appear that they are in fact simply rebranded iOne's. I have received an RMA approval already and will be shipping it back this weekend. I'll most likely sell the repaired board on Amazon once I receive it back and buy a Ducky as its replacement. Another option is to buy a new set of keycaps for my Meka G1 that are easier to see in low light.


----------



## SenorRed

QFR With greens. I want one of those voretx chassis!

I've got a razer blackwidow ultimate that will now collect dust. Blues.



greens>blues

I think the only other thing I might add aside from the new chassis, is some o-rings. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anth0789

Just got my CM Storm Quickfire TK Cherry MX red and oh my it feels really great compared to my previous black widow ultimate.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> QFR With greens. I want one of those voretx chassis!
> I've got a razer blackwidow ultimate that will now collect dust. Blues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greens>blues
> I think the only other thing I might add aside from the new chassis, is some o-rings. Any suggestions?


How stiff are those greens? I've recently installed some 50A-R on my QFR MX Reds. Not only did it dampen the sound, but it made typing on MX Reds a little more enjoyable. The o-rings actually made the keys slightly stiffer and it gave the key's a better feel, imo. I'm thinking of getting the Red and Blue o-rings just to see how they compare to the Black o-rings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Just got my CM Storm Quickfire TK Cherry MX red and oh my it feels really great compared to my previous black widow ultimate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I'm waiting on the Browns!


----------



## willywill

For years people been crying that Black switches are to stiff and made there fingers hurts. Since Greens just came out people are all over them, now they prefers to type on a stiffer keyboard lol.


----------



## Makeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> For years people been crying that Black switches are to stiff and made there fingers hurts. Since Greens just came out people are all over them, now they prefers to type on a stiffer keyboard lol.


Lmao, was thinking this when greens became the new rage. Im confused.


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> For years people been crying that Black switches are to stiff and made there fingers hurts. Since Greens just came out people are all over them, now they prefers to type on a stiffer keyboard lol.


i think its because they're linear, makes them feel really stiff maybe? that's the only thing I can think of. I hated the black switches I tried, but im not big on linear switches.


----------



## fritx

Hello Ocn I'm here to get advice from you guys in buying a new mechanical keyboard the ones that I am looking right now are Tenkeyless tactile touch keyboard from elitekeybaords and the tenkeyless linear touch keyboard. I used to have an i-Rock keyboard it wasn't that bad but my cat manage to broke it IDK how but he did it, right know I am using one of those plastic keyboards and they're PITA to use them. So basically what I do is light writing like essay college, I play FPS, Torchlight 2, Skyrim, etc. Are the above keyboard good enough for my necessities also I'm on a budget right know so i don't want to spend more than 120.00 dlls. Thank you in advance


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Hello Ocn I'm here to get advice from you guys in buying a new mechanical keyboard the ones that I am looking right now are Tenkeyless tactile touch keyboard from elitekeybaords and the tenkeyless linear touch keyboard. I used to have an i-Rock keyboard it wasn't that bad but my cat manage to broke it IDK how but he did it, right know I am using one of those plastic keyboards and they're PITA to use them. So basically what I do is light writing like essay college, I play FPS, Torchlight 2, Skyrim, etc. Are the above keyboard good enough for my necessities also I'm on a budget right know so i don't want to spend more than 120.00 dlls. Thank you in advance


wow i rather use my phone then to type on that, if your on a budget the Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid is the perfect keyboard for you, its over branded but still your getting hell of a keyboard at $60-$65, Leopold are good but its double the price
http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM


----------



## fritx

So the ones I mention before aren't that good? the QF looks good and everything but i want it in black case I know that the red switches have the black case but it seems that it comes with red and my rig is all blue, this may seem dumb but I would like to have it all black or black with blue lights.


----------



## willywill

Go with Leopold its just below your budget and its a great keyboard, its on (my) top three list using Cherry switches Filco


----------



## ripsaw

Can i get added to the list?









Razer Black Widow


----------



## fritx

OK I'll go with the Leopold


----------



## scotttarlow

new keycaps


----------



## Xs1nX

So I am finally getting fed up of my squeaky spacebared Steelseries 7G enough to want to replace it, hopefully get something ordered last minute before xmas to.

Due to the design unless I open it all the way up(take the back off etc) there is no way to lubricate where the squeak seems to come from and id want something totally non conductive anyway and I have no idea what that would be.

Aside from the squeaky space bar I like the look/feel of the 7G, particularly the wrist rest design. Though maybe in terms of key travel could do with something a bit shorter and not as "hard" ? also less then/around £100 would be ideal..any recommendations/suggestions ?

I am in the UK for product availability reference.

EDIT:
Seems like the Cooler Master QuickFire TK Red may be what I would be after.. unfortunately it doesn't come with a wrist rest


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Also, this one (this is what it looks like now...I'll post new pics after I clean all the caps and reassemble):


Post cleaning:



Aside from a few small, stubborn stains, she's good as new more than 223 years later


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> new keycaps


damn those grey with the backlight are dope!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> So I am finally getting fed up of my squeaky spacebared Steelseries 7G
> EDIT:
> Seems like the Cooler Master QuickFire TK Red may be what I would be after.. unfortunately it doesn't come with a wrist rest


Get the TK, buy a wxtra rest. There are so many available. Wood carved to thick neoprene. Pick one. You will love it.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotttarlow*
> 
> new keycaps


As in a whole new set of keycaps for backlit keyboards from Ducky? Where did you buy them?


----------



## remedyhalopc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedyhalopc*
> 
> i think its because they're linear, makes them feel really stiff maybe? that's the only thing I can think of. I hated the black switches I tried, but im not big on linear switches.


ripster with any thought on the recent green popularity?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Yay. I can now finally join this club









I'll register later when I have a camera handy


----------



## Figit090

Anyone have a Model M or a Kinesis board they want to let go? I'm in the market for one but I haven't found a great deal on one yet...

My current mechanical board is OK but it's got cream ALPS or knockoff ALPS, and am I the only one who thinks they're a bit stiff? I find my fingers feel tired and almost in pain after long typing periods. I'm thinking perhaps the board is just laid out in such a way that doesn't conform well to my ergonomic habits. the arrow buttons are weird, it has a trackball, etc... Datadesk Trackboard is a weird one, and I just couldn't quite get settled with it. I'm not sure if it's my desk or the board, so I'm back on my rubber dome Logitech EX 100 and wanting a new buckling spring board, or a mechanical ergonomic board.









Any help finding one is greatly appreciated, I have heard some members have Model M's laying around they might part with. PM me if so.









Thinking about saving one or two hundred for an advantage though, I'm worried my wrist pain might not get much better unless i get something more ergonomic, does anyone else have trouble that was alleviated with a good mechanical board, or suffer from wrist or finger pain because of any straight board???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I never showed off my IBM F-122 (space unsaver) build on OCN.
> *List of mods:*
> -Converted to ANSI layout
> -Tenkey converted to a more traditional layout
> -Print screen, scroll lock, and pause keys relocated to F22-24
> -Esc key moved to left most side of keyboard
> -Media keys programmed to left F1-F10
> -Converted to USB & made compatible with modern computers via a Teensy 2.0 and Soarer's Converter Code
> *The board pre-mod:*
> 
> Keyboard of the month material if I do say so myself.


Dude, no mention after your post that I saw? Perhaps I missed it, awesome job! Do all your keys have a function now? Do you have any links to this conversion? I want a Model M so badly but I also want extra keys to map and I've considered converting one of these but I'm not sure how involved it is. I can handle most things this side of engineering my own circuits, which could be possible too if it's not really advanced. I'd appreciate any info and feedback on the board, how do you like it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Post cleaning:
> 
> Aside from a few small, stubborn stains, she's good as new more than 223 years later


Looks clean! I wish I had one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Start submitting entries for Keyboard of the Month or I'll declare myself winner.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Anyone have a Model M or a Kinesis board they want to let go? I'm in the market for one but I haven't found a great deal on one yet...
> 
> Any help finding one is greatly appreciated, I have heard some members have Model M's laying around they might part with. PM me if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks clean! I wish I had one.


Ebay is often your friend with Model Ms. This one is dirty but looks pretty good otherwise, and its 1989 like my new one. Just needs some loving care. I'd be happy to walk you through how I revive my Model Ms.

There's also good tips for buyers here: http://www.clickeykeyboards.com/model-m-buyers-guide/

And for cleaning here: http://www.preater.com/modelm/

Keep in mind that for a thorough cleaning you will need a special tool to open the case. I use this one, and it works perfectly.


----------



## willywill

Anybody know if this is a clicky keyboard or not


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Anybody know if this is a clicky keyboard or not


Flip it over and look at the model number. If the model is "AT101W" then it should have ALPS switches.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> Flip it over and look at the model number. If the model is "AT101W" then it should have ALPS switches.


That's the problem its for sale on craigslist for $15 but i want to make sure before i take a drive


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That's the problem its for sale on craigslist for $15 but i want to make sure before i take a drive


Have the seller flip it over and tell you the model number over the phone or email then... only way to know really.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Anybody know if this is a clicky keyboard or not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks like an AT101W. Looks to big to be a Dell QuietKey. Where did you get it?

Edit: Just read that it's a CL add. If it's a AT101W, I would highly recommend picking it up.


----------



## Hogwasher

hey guys I just bought this keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201053 rosewill

It arrived today and I noticed how tall it is. Much taller then I am use too. I was wondering if you guys have a recommended wrist rest. Hopefully one that wouldn't look to out of place with this keyboard









this is my first experience with a mechanical key board


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> hey guys I just bought this keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201053 rosewill
> It arrived today and I noticed how tall it is. Much taller then I am use too. I was wondering if you guys have a recommended wrist rest. Hopefully one that wouldn't look to out of place with this keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first experience with a mechanical key board


I had the same issue moving to my Ducky Shine II, since I came from using an Apple wired keyboard which is very low indeed. After two weeks or so I'm not bothered any more. I'm not sure I need a wrist rest now.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> I had the same issue moving to my Ducky Shine II, since I came from using an Apple wired keyboard which is very low indeed. After two weeks or so I'm not bothered any more. I'm not sure I need a wrist rest now.


yeah I figured I give it a couple of days before I made a final decision. Just thought I'd check in here and see what you guys had to say.

On a side note these two post is all I've used it and I can already tell the difference typing. Feels much faster and fluid









edit: here is a pic of my old keyboard


tiny and low. typed on that for a year


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It looks like an AT101W. Looks to big to be a Dell QuietKey. Where did you get it?
> Edit: Just read that it's a CL add. If it's a AT101W, I would highly recommend picking it up.


I called and email him but no luck, lets hope he reply am like 15 minutes away from Jersey City


----------



## borgqueenx

The blackwidow stealth does it has paint on the keys or something else?
I dont want the paint to go off:/


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I called and email him but no luck, lets hope he reply am like 15 minutes away from Jersey City


Good luck with that, keep us posted.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgqueenx*
> 
> The blackwidow stealth does it has paint on the keys or something else?
> I dont want the paint to go off:/


I almost positive (disclaimer) the new Razer BlackWidow line has anti-fingerprint matte ABS pad printed keys.

Not sure if its laser etched or engraved.


----------



## Huff

New Grey Ducky keycaps arrived.



The clear caps are Signature Plastics caps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> yeah I figured I give it a couple of days before I made a final decision. Just thought I'd check in here and see what you guys had to say.
> On a side note these two post is all I've used it and I can already tell the difference typing. Feels much faster and fluid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here is a pic of my old keyboard
> 
> tiny and low. typed on that for a year


What keyboard is that? It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## TinDaDragon

It's so clean!

Oh mah gawd


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's so clean!
> Oh mah gawd


>___> i think... tk's just released on newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129012&Tpk=quickfire%20tk


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What keyboard is that? It looks pretty awesome.


its a cheap rapoo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823343001

it's pretty good for a membrane


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Ebay is often your friend with Model Ms. This one is dirty but looks pretty good otherwise, and its 1989 like my new one. Just needs some loving care. I'd be happy to walk you through how I revive my Model Ms.
> There's also good tips for buyers here: http://www.clickeykeyboards.com/model-m-buyers-guide/
> And for cleaning here: http://www.preater.com/modelm/
> Keep in mind that for a thorough cleaning you will need a special tool to open the case. I use this one, and it works perfectly.


Thanks, I have been looking but I'm having trouble shelling out that much right now unless it's ergonomic and I know won't hurt my wrists any more. I was hoping to get one cheaper so if I just can't take a straight board anymore, I can take the hit (Christmas season, hard to buy for oneself and I already have enough).

i think i can get one for 30, i'm pretty sure. less might be a stretch but i'm looking locally. I wish I had more connections to retired terminal/doctors office equipment. I realized that IBM's at Kmart still use the same old buckling spring keyboards, I think. Didn't want to fiddle too much with it and get yelled at, but i think it was a spring pushing back. felt neat.









thanks for the tips!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> >___> i think... tk's just released on newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129012&Tpk=quickfire%20tk


I got this for $45. So yea









Not really into the whole backlit thing


----------



## GarTheConquer

Sign me up









Here's a really dumpy picture!



http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5695/dasproof.jpg


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What keyboard is that? It looks pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> its a cheap rapoo
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823343001
> 
> it's pretty good for a membrane
Click to expand...

Non mechanical boards being posted in this club? Ahem.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Non mechanical boards being posted in this club? Ahem.


here is a quick cell pic of my new board


----------



## borgqueenx

can someone answer if the blackwidow ultimate got painted keys or transparant or lasered?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgqueenx*
> 
> can someone answer if the blackwidow ultimate got painted keys or transparant or lasered?


Frosted clear base, black plastic coat, laser etched finish.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Dude, no mention after your post that I saw? Perhaps I missed it, awesome job! Do all your keys have a function now? Do you have any links to this conversion? I want a Model M so badly but I also want extra keys to map and I've considered converting one of these but I'm not sure how involved it is. I can handle most things this side of engineering my own circuits, which could be possible too if it's not really advanced. I'd appreciate any info and feedback on the board, how do you like it?
> Looks clean! I wish I had one.


It's not an incredibly hard mod to do and only takes around half a day to do.

To convert the keyboard to be compatible with modern computers you have to cut the AT cable off inside the chasis and solder the AT cable leads onto a Teensy 2.0 controller. Then you hook up a mini usb cable to the teensy and thread the usb cable out of the keyboard while housing the teensy inside the keyboard chasis. You could also create an external teensy setup if you wanted.

The teensy gets programmed with Soarer's converter code. How it works is you upload a HEX file onto the teensy which then lets the keyboard communicate with the computer. You can then customize the layout of the keyboard by creating a cfg file in notepad and converting it into a different format and upload it onto the teensy using command prompt.

With soarer's converter you can reassign any key on the keyboard to a new location or even change a key's function to something that wasn't originally a function on the keyboard (eg. the entire left side of my keyboard is a dedicated media area...with volume up, volume down, next track, prev track, etc.).

If you are truly interested in converting an old IBM keyboard into something truly custom then you need to check out Soarer's thread on geekhack.

As far as the keyboard...I love it. Model Fs make Model Ms feel like cheap toys. Nothing compares to a model F....not a cherry mx, not an alps, not even a topre. Model Fs are where its at imo.


----------



## jameschisholm

I have a CM Storm QFR Cherry MX Red Mechanical Keyboard coming this Monday! Will upload pics on arrival!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> New Grey Ducky keycaps arrived.
> 
> The clear caps are Signature Plastics caps.


where did you get them? i've been looking for keycaps w/ backlight abilities
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's so clean!
> Oh mah gawd


ermahgerd which keyboard is that? that looks awesome!

btw, the ONLY difference between the brown and the blues are blues being clicky right? same tactile feedback? also how quiet are those browns? quieter than a normal membrane keyboard or even quieter like a touchscreen


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ermahgerd which keyboard is that? that looks awesome!
> btw, the ONLY difference between the brown and the blues are blues being clicky right? same tactile feedback? also how quiet are those browns? quieter than a normal membrane keyboard or even quieter like a touchscreen


Looks like a QF Pro TK: http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Pro-Mechanical-SGK-4010-GKCM1-US/dp/B007VDOOBU/

Browns require slightly less actuation force (45g vs. 50g for blues). Otherwise similar but browns aren't clicky, so not as loud as blues. That said, they're still pretty loud compared to most membranes I've used.


----------



## borgqueenx

got my blackwidow ultimate stealth keyboard. love it! typing on it goes really smooth and feels really nice. gaming is nice as well but i dont really feel any difference between other keyboards.
i also like the macro keys but those macro keys do require some getting used to because i keep thinking one of those micro keys is a shift button haha.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> where did you get them? i've been looking for keycaps w/ backlight abilities


I'm guessing I've misunderstood what you've meant, but it's not the keycaps that come with the LEDs, they are part of the Ducky keyboard itself. All the grey keys are also backlit, not just the clear ones.


----------



## willywill

Am back but this time with BIG FOOT


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> I'm guessing I've misunderstood what you've meant, but it's not the keycaps that come with the LEDs, they are part of the Ducky keyboard itself. All the grey keys are also backlit, not just the clear ones.


i mistyped it, sorry







i'm looking for keycaps which just shine backlight from the letter. WASD's keycaps shine all over, causing a slight eye rape if the room is dark. the reason im asking is that i want to change my black keycaps on the soon to be mine shine 2.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i mistyped it, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm looking for keycaps which just shine backlight from the letter. WASD's keycaps shine all over, causing a slight eye rape if the room is dark. the reason im asking is that i want to change my black keycaps on the soon to be mine shine 2.


You can find them over here in both purple and grey. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Am back but this time with BIG FOOT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!! How do you like typing on it? I use one at work and love it. It'll def give you're fingers a work out, but it feels really nice. I think it takes 65g to depress a key, and they can be pretty loud.


Spoiler: MyDell AT101W at Work


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> You can find them over here in both purple and grey. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40


thanks man


----------



## willywill

Yea i need to get use to typing on this keyboard, do you have any idea on how to remove the key caps. i just took it apart to clean it and found like two pound of dust and bird food but i can't remove the key caps. Here are some pics after a quick clean up


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> where did you get them? i've been looking for keycaps w/ backlight abilities
> ermahgerd which keyboard is that? that looks awesome!
> btw, the ONLY difference between the brown and the blues are blues being clicky right? same tactile feedback? also how quiet are those browns? quieter than a normal membrane keyboard or even quieter like a touchscreen


Ohmahgerd

It's the quickfire pro from CM.

They are pretty loud compared to normal membrane keyboards.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Yea i need to get use to typing on this keyboard, do you have any idea on how to remove the key caps. i just took it apart to clean it and found like two pound of dust and bird food but i can't remove the key caps. Here are some pics after a quick clean up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I used the keycap tool that came with my QFR's. I soaked my keys in some warm water with some dish soap and cleaned them up individually. Tedious work, but it was worth it.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I used the keycap tool that came with my QFR's. I soaked my keys in some warm water with some dish soap and cleaned them up individually. Tedious work, but it was worth it.


I try that before and didn't want to work, i guess the key caps were never taking out that its real hard to pop them out, but i got black switches


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> It's not an incredibly hard mod to do and only takes around half a day to do.
> To convert the keyboard to be compatible with modern computers you have to cut the AT cable off inside the chasis and solder the AT cable leads onto a Teensy 2.0 controller. Then you hook up a mini usb cable to the teensy and thread the usb cable out of the keyboard while housing the teensy inside the keyboard chasis. You could also create an external teensy setup if you wanted.
> The teensy gets programmed with Soarer's converter code. How it works is you upload a HEX file onto the teensy which then lets the keyboard communicate with the computer. You can then customize the layout of the keyboard by creating a cfg file in notepad and converting it into a different format and upload it onto the teensy using command prompt.
> With soarer's converter you can reassign any key on the keyboard to a new location or even change a key's function to something that wasn't originally a function on the keyboard (eg. the entire left side of my keyboard is a dedicated media area...with volume up, volume down, next track, prev track, etc.).
> If you are truly interested in converting an old IBM keyboard into something truly custom then you need to check out Soarer's thread on geekhack.
> As far as the keyboard...I love it. Model Fs make Model Ms feel like cheap toys. Nothing compares to a model F....not a cherry mx, not an alps, not even a topre. Model Fs are where its at imo.


What's the difference between a model F1 and the Model M? Man, I thought they used the same buckling spring switches! Or do you just mean the board as a whole? I'm actually not sure it would fit on my desk, now that I'm thinking about how huge it is.

Was it very expensive to make the board, all said and done? I think I could manage this. those chips aren't too pricey, from the first dealer (maybe the only dealer I dunno) that I found on google. Very interesting...

Thank you for the information and the walkthrough!

Have you ever had wrist pain? I'm wondering if a more proper keyboard rather than a mushy or hard-to-acutate board would be better, or if I need a kinesis to help me. I have some tense pain in my wrists, nothing horrible but I'm very worried it will get worse.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Yea i need to get use to typing on this keyboard, do you have any idea on how to remove the key caps. i just took it apart to clean it and found like two pound of dust and bird food but i can't remove the key caps. Here are some pics after a quick clean up


http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/modifications_alps


----------



## Davayy

Haven't posted here in a while! How is everyone?
A while backed i was looking to make my own Ducky Key chain, well today i actually got round to making my first attempt at it. I warn you, it's very unprofessional, but i think it's pretty cool.
I made a tutorial in case anyone else wanted to make one for themselves.
Here.








I just need to find the string which Ducky uses, anyone know what you call that?


----------



## ripster

Cell phone strap.

http://commerce.johnbead.com/eStore2/frmItemDetails.aspx?setItem=24410665-06


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

I just noticed I've been typing a little bit slower on my mech keyboard and I have been making more mistakes than normal.

Is this the transition that happens when you switch from membrane to mech?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just noticed I've been typing a little bit slower on my mech keyboard and I have been making more mistakes than normal.
> Is this the transition that happens when you switch from membrane to mech?


You're using red's I guess?
NM-saw an earlier post of yours. I made a ton of typing errors using reds and far fewer using blacks. Reds are so easy to accidentally depress for me.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I am getting used to my mx blues finally, I still make mistakes, but this is odd. I went from a laptop keyboard that I did not type amazingly on, then I went to the mechanical keyboard and I was making a ton of mistakes (which I still kind of do) and when I went back to the laptop keyboard I was typing insanely fast and accurately, idk.

But now I am really getting the hang of the mechanical keyboard, although I still am not perfect as I have stated. I guess I shouldn't be so hard on myself because I never really used anything other than a laptop since I was a kid until 18 now when I finally got a desktop.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just noticed I've been typing a little bit slower on my mech keyboard and I have been making more mistakes than normal.
> Is this the transition that happens when you switch from membrane to mech?


you just gotta get used to it, once you get used to it it just flows lol, the only thing i've found hard was pressing the space bar, thats really really hard. LOL. the space bar seems to be harder to activate than any other key, which is oddly annoying in a sense, might just be my keyboard's design but still lol


----------



## Figit090

have any of you noticed pain from any type of switch? my datadesk trackboard has some knockoff alps, or perhaps cream-colored alps switches and I think that the tactile click is sto stiff it's hurting my joints, or that i'm bottoming out. I'm not sure...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> have any of you noticed pain from any type of switch? my datadesk trackboard has some knockoff alps, or perhaps cream-colored alps switches and I think that the tactile click is sto stiff it's hurting my joints, or that i'm bottoming out. I'm not sure...


nope, mines just glide down, or pop up, very smooth.

im pretty sure I extend every key stroke all the way down, maybe force of habit.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

I want to buy a Ducky Shine II, but unsure of which switch I should buy. It costs quite a bit of money so I want one that will definitely work for me. I love blues and browns but want to know if I should give reds a try. I haven't tried them personally for an extended period of time. I've tried them in store at Fry's and they felt good but as I said, I haven't used them for an extended period of time. Is it worth the risk?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I want to buy a Ducky Shine II, but unsure of which switch I should buy. It costs quite a bit of money so I want one that will definitely work for me. I love blues and browns but want to know if I should give reds a try. I haven't tried them personally for an extended period of time. I've tried them in store at Fry's and they felt good but as I said, I haven't used them for an extended period of time. Is it worth the risk?


duckies have pretty good resale value, so its not like your at a total loss.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I want to buy a Ducky Shine II, but unsure of which switch I should buy. It costs quite a bit of money so I want one that will definitely work for me. I love blues and browns but want to know if I should give reds a try. I haven't tried them personally for an extended period of time. I've tried them in store at Fry's and they felt good but as I said, I haven't used them for an extended period of time. Is it worth the risk?


I personally have not used reds before, mine are blues, and i love them, but, i have not extensively used any other switch... so take that into consideration.

i game a lot, and im sure i could have gone with a different switch to suit your needs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I want to buy a Ducky Shine II, but unsure of which switch I should buy. It costs quite a bit of money so I want one that will definitely work for me. I love blues and browns but want to know if I should give reds a try. I haven't tried them personally for an extended period of time. I've tried them in store at Fry's and they felt good but as I said, I haven't used them for an extended period of time. Is it worth the risk?
> 
> 
> 
> duckies have pretty good resale value, so its not like your at a total loss.
Click to expand...

I don't like to sell my keyboards because I get attached to them no matter what. I just don't want to get a keyboard and not use it. I might get browns but I'm gonna go to Fry's again and check out the Corsair reds to see if I like them.







Can someone just quickly list out the big online keyboard sellers?

Thanks guys.


----------



## protzman

best num pad, GO!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> What's the difference between a model F1 and the Model M? Man, I thought they used the same buckling spring switches! Or do you just mean the board as a whole? I'm actually not sure it would fit on my desk, now that I'm thinking about how huge it is.
> Was it very expensive to make the board, all said and done? I think I could manage this. those chips aren't too pricey, from the first dealer (maybe the only dealer I dunno) that I found on google. Very interesting...
> Thank you for the information and the walkthrough!
> Have you ever had wrist pain? I'm wondering if a more proper keyboard rather than a mushy or hard-to-acutate board would be better, or if I need a kinesis to help me. I have some tense pain in my wrists, nothing horrible but I'm very worried it will get worse.


The spring on an F and an M are different...as are the hammers. The springs on an F are longer and skinnier than the springs on a M. The hammers on an F are much larger than the hammers an M uses.

A model M uses a membrane on top of the PCB so that when the spring buckles and the hammer slaps down, it slaps down on a membrane which makes contact with the PCB. On a model F, when the spring buckles the hammer makes direct contact with the PCB (there is no membrane). The model F feels crisper, has a lighter actuation force, and is even louder than a model M. Moreover, Model Fs do not use plastic rivets to hold the steel barrel plate and the PCB together like a model M does. A model F holds those two components together with locking metal slider (which can be a PITA to deal with sometimes).

Bottom line is a model F is vastly superior to a model M.


----------



## ripster

Only if you like ping.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Only if you like ping.


Ping... it's a good thing.


----------



## jameschisholm

My QFR has arrived I will post pics tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> My QFR has arrived I will post pics tonight or tomorrow!


nice, what kind of switches did you get?


----------



## Paradigm84

Has anyone from the UK ordered from techkeys.us? If so how long was the shipping? Cheers.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> nice, what kind of switches did you get?


He said Red switches, i hope he like them but i know he will love the keyboard and the layout


----------



## barkinos98

do they have backlit filco's? they seem like the easiest moddable keyboards. if not ducky shines







also, is there a main reason why i shouldnt buy the new BW? i think they fixed some issues like QC and stuff?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> do they have backlit filco's? they seem like the easiest moddable keyboards. if not ducky shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, is there a main reason why i shouldnt buy the new BW? i think they fixed some issues like QC and stuff?


The 2013 model is still rubbish.

Haven't tried the Tournament Edition (ala the smaller model) yet, but the BW / BWU 2013 are more or less the same.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The 2013 model is still rubbish.
> 
> Haven't tried the Tournament Edition (ala the smaller model) yet, but the BW / BWU 2013 are more or less the same.


is there a reason? btw im not trying to make your life/my life harder, its just easier for me to go buy the BWU. is it like quality problems with keycaps? im planning to change them eventually.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Has anyone from the UK ordered from techkeys.us? If so how long was the shipping? Cheers.


Nope. I got mine from http://www.thecoolingshop.com. Next day delivery.


----------



## jameschisholm

Sorry about the picture quality and off colors I don't have the best camera







, it's actually alot blacker than this and the branding is more red, but oh well it looks awesome in person, as many of you already know.

Edit: Just noticed something, the reflection of this keyboard on my desk is actually displaying the correct colors and red logo.

Overall I love the feel of this keyboard, never had a mech board before and I will never go back!

I shall try to get a better picture another time


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The 2013 model is still rubbish.
> 
> Haven't tried the Tournament Edition (ala the smaller model) yet, but the BW / BWU 2013 are more or less the same.
> 
> 
> 
> is there a reason? btw im not trying to make your life/my life harder, its just easier for me to go buy the BWU. is it like quality problems with keycaps? im planning to change them eventually.
Click to expand...

uh, the spacebar is less rage friendly.... that's it.

BW is in no way bad at all.

2013 editions are just green backlit, pre2013 is blue. Ultimate is a complete waste of money (unless you REALLLLLLYYYY want the entire keyboard to be lit up)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> uh, the spacebar is less rage friendly.... that's it.
> BW is in no way bad at all.
> 2013 editions are just green backlit, pre2013 is blue. Ultimate is a complete waste of money (unless you REALLLLLLYYYY want the entire keyboard to be lit up)


I thought none of the BW has NKRO

@ The QFR, I didn't go for that mainly because of the branding. Too flashy for me.

The QFP has a more subtle color scheme than the QFR. Nonetheless, congratz on the new keyboard. May the curse burn your wallet.


----------



## jameschisholm

Lol thanks. The branding is very minimal it's only on the back/top, nothing on the face of the board.



Also I hate my camera.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Lol thanks. The branding is very minimal it's only on the back/top, nothing on the face of the board.
> 
> Also I hate my camera.


Glad you love your new keyboard, from here your next quest to try the tactile switches blue, brown or greens but enjoy your keyboard for now


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> uh, the spacebar is less rage friendly.... that's it.
> BW is in no way bad at all.
> 2013 editions are just green backlit, pre2013 is blue. Ultimate is a complete waste of money (unless you REALLLLLLYYYY want the entire keyboard to be lit up)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought none of the BW has NKRO
> 
> @ The QFR, I didn't go for that mainly because of the branding. Too flashy for me.
> 
> The QFP has a more subtle color scheme than the QFR. Nonetheless, congratz on the new keyboard. May the curse burn your wallet.
Click to expand...

its got like 8KRO, which still is fine - never ever run into a problem with key roll over in my life.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> its got like 8KRO, which still is fine - never ever run into a problem with key roll over in my life.


I feel like the price point doesn't match it.

If you're paying $100+ for a backlit "premium" keyboard, shouldn't you get premium options as well?

Sometimes and man has to be able to faceroll on his keyboard k?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> its got like 8KRO, which still is fine - never ever run into a problem with key roll over in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the price point doesn't match it.
> 
> If you're paying $100+ for a backlit "premium" keyboard, shouldn't you get premium options as well?
> 
> Sometimes and man has to be able to faceroll on his keyboard k?
Click to expand...

I never said the Ultimate was a good buy, it is overpriced for what it is.
The normal black widow is very well priced IMO - great keyboard too. My friend just picked one up for, I think $70 after tax + cali tax etc.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I never said the Ultimate was a good buy, it is overpriced for what it is.
> The normal black widow is very well priced IMO - great keyboard too. My friend just picked one up for, I think $70 after tax + cali tax etc.


Oh yea, definitely. They're great keyboard for that price. Once you go up, there's not much to justifies the price difference.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I never said the Ultimate was a good buy, it is overpriced for what it is.
> The normal black widow is very well priced IMO - great keyboard too. My friend just picked one up for, I think $70 after tax + cali tax etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, definitely. They're great keyboard for that price. Once you go up, there's not much to justifies the price difference.
Click to expand...

I had the an Ultimate, it broke (my fault really) and I switched to the normal... no real difference lol.

I didnt even use the sideports or the backlight before so yeah.......


----------



## Jeffro422

Just received my Quick Fire Rapid, purchased it on the Bay and the stock pictures the seller used were of a branded keyboard. I received today an unbranded model yaayya! Now awaiting delivery of my light pink 37 keyset from Feng.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Just received my Quick Fire Rapid, purchased it on the Bay and the stock pictures the seller used were of a branded keyboard. I received today an unbranded model yaayya! Now awaiting delivery of my light pink 37 keyset from Feng.


maybe... its a knock off? xD

as far as i know, Rapids were the worst branded boards loool, branding, branding everywhere.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> maybe... its a knock off? xD
> as far as i know, Rapids were the worst of the branded boards loool .


Is this a joke? My sarcasm sensor shut off a couple hours ago


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is this a joke? My sarcasm sensor shut off a couple hours ago


reworded it


----------



## TinDaDragon

I think they made the non-branded version because a lot of people were complaining about it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I think they made the non-branded version because a lot of people were complaining about it


when?

I just bought mines almost just a week ago, still has the murderous amount of branding.

its cheaply printed keys, so, the lettering and stuff would rub off anyways if i wanted to remove it.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, they took a bunch of the tacky/childish branding off of it now it looks pretty nice.


----------



## TinDaDragon

http://www.overclock.net/t/1102940/cm-storm-quick-fire-rapid/800

http://forums.hexus.net/scan-care-hexus/268021-cooler-master-quick-fire-rapid-branding.html

Couldn't find the official post from the CM Rep. Too lazy


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> maybe... its a knock off? xD
> as far as i know, Rapids were the worst branded boards loool, branding, branding everywhere.


It's branded but only on the back side of the keyboard where you can't see it. I was lucky to not receive one with all the branding the spacebar and windows keys are the worst.


----------



## jameschisholm

Better Pics taken with a lumix tz6:


----------



## kyismaster

All I see are storms.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> All I see are storms.


Wanna see mine too?
I'll snap a pic of my keyboards when the new one arrives. Just realized I havent even joined the club yet


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> All I see are storms.


You have a storm, too.









They're pretty solid for such a low price '^'


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Wanna see mine too?
> I'll snap a pic of my keyboards when the new one arrives. Just realized I havent even joined the club yet


Lol im good i got a tk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> uh, the spacebar is less rage friendly.... that's it.
> BW is in no way bad at all.
> 2013 editions are just green backlit, pre2013 is blue. Ultimate is a complete waste of money (unless you REALLLLLLYYYY want the entire keyboard to be lit up)


i want it to be lit up, im trying to decide between the BWU and the ducky shine; the white LED is a better thing for me, but i can really use the mic/headphone port since my rig would be under the desk.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i want it to be lit up, im trying to decide between the BWU and the ducky shine; the white LED is a better thing for me, but i can really use the mic/headphone port since my rig would be under the desk.


audio extension cables lol


----------



## mironccr345

Just got a Ducky with MX Blues for work and I love them! I did a little gaming last night with them and I actually prefer my MX Reds. I was playing BF3 and it just didn't feel right with the Tactile/Click. I'm sure I would have gotten use to them if I had to, but I think I stick with my QFR MX Reds with 50A-R for gaming. Those o-rings make the world of difference if you think the Cherry MX Reds are to "light."


----------



## NitrousX

Hey guys. A friend of mine bought a Filo Majestouch 2 Red after I had recommended it to him. He messaged me last night saying that his left shift key was incredibly squeaky. He also mentioned that it's not very noticeable if you bottom it out but is super annoying and audible if you lightly tap it. Do you guys know of any solutions on how to rectify this issue? Will the squeakiness go away over time or is there something wrong with the key?

Thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Damp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hey guys. A friend of mine bought a Filo Majestouch 2 Red after I had recommended it to him. He messaged me last night saying that his left shift key was incredibly squeaky. He also mentioned that it's not very noticeable if you bottom it out but is super annoying and audible if you lightly tap it. Do you guys know of any solutions on how to rectify this issue? Will the squeakiness go away over time or is there something wrong with the key?
> Thanks!


dampener rings perhaps?


----------



## kyismaster

Damp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hey guys. A friend of mine bought a Filo Majestouch 2 Red after I had recommended it to him. He messaged me last night saying that his left shift key was incredibly squeaky. He also mentioned that it's not very noticeable if you bottom it out but is super annoying and audible if you lightly tap it. Do you guys know of any solutions on how to rectify this issue? Will the squeakiness go away over time or is there something wrong with the key?
> Thanks!


dampener rings perhaps?


----------



## Harbec




----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*


Haha dang that looks pretty difficult.

Edit: Would he have to get a Filco key remover or would one on eBay like this one work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WASD-Keyboards-Wire-Keycap-Puller-Remover-/110932548236?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item19d4185a8c


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Haha dang that looks pretty difficult.
> Edit: Would he have to get a Filco key remover or would one on eBay like this one work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WASD-Keyboards-Wire-Keycap-Puller-Remover-/110932548236?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item19d4185a8c


Any key removal tool will do. The keyboard should have came with the tool? If not, you can youtube/google other ways to remove the keys. Also, you can use this for lube or follow


http://imgur.com/lhLqo

 for various types of lubes.


----------



## barkinos98

how is the WASD keyboards in terms of quality? im starting to think i dont need backlight that much anyways, its just that my lamp keeps on randomly killing bulbs and i live in a somewhat low light condition, but im sure if i rescue my old desk lamp, things would be better lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how is the WASD keyboards in terms of quality? im starting to think i dont need backlight that much anyways, its just that my lamp keeps on randomly killing bulbs and i live in a somewhat low light condition, but im sure if i rescue my old desk lamp, things would be better lol


Tator often says they are on par with Filco, which means they get the "Plausible Murder Weapon" seal of approval.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tator often says they are on par with Filco, which means they get the "Plausible Murder Weapon" seal of approval.


that is awesome news, because i just rescued my old desk lamp, which was a good source of light. closing the main lamp, opening this and shutting door=start of a new adventure







better edit my sig to a WASD keyboards, i suppose they are easier to buy?

also paradigm i listened to you and im buying the RIVE lol


----------



## Ensabrenoir

My new toy:


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Any key removal tool will do. The keyboard should have came with the tool? If not, you can youtube/google other ways to remove the keys. Also, you can use this for lube or follow
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lhLqo
> 
> for various types of lubes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Any key removal tool will do. The keyboard should have came with the tool? If not, you can youtube/google other ways to remove the keys. Also, you can use this for lube or follow
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lhLqo
> 
> for various types of lubes.


So my question is still kind of unanswered. With my friend's filco, would you recommend him trying to re grease the stabilizer under the shift key or do you think the squeakiness will go away after longer use. Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> My new toy:


congratz man! i want one of those, if they make it in blues :/ personally i didnt like the feel of blacks, so im looking for a blue/brown keyboard.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> congratz man! i want one of those, if they make it in blues :/ personally i didnt like the feel of blacks, so im looking for a blue/brown keyboard.


I wanted the mionix too since I have the mouse but they only made blacks, I'm tired of of 6Gv2 so I bought myself a ducky shine II,red LED and blue switches.







Just playing the waiting game now. lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is there a reason? btw im not trying to make your life/my life harder, its just easier for me to go buy the BWU. is it like quality problems with keycaps? im planning to change them eventually.


Plastic body is weak in comparison to other boards in it's price class. Glossy surface is worse than a Das and scuffs easier. Leads on the PCB are left un-trimmed sometimes and I have seen two in the past with sloppy soldering on them (indicating a hand patching done at the factory.)

Like wise, inconsistent printing on the keys; as well as keys that ware quickly.

I've seen iOne boards run for $40-55; at that price, they're decent. Higher than that, I couldn't recommend them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how is the WASD keyboards in terms of quality? im starting to think i dont need backlight that much anyways, its just that my lamp keeps on randomly killing bulbs and i live in a somewhat low light condition, but im sure if i rescue my old desk lamp, things would be better lol


WASD, Zowie, Mionix, Thermaltake (Meka G1, other Meka's are i-Rocks), Filco, and (old) Das keyboards were all made by Costar and on par build quality wise.

Minor variations were around based on feature set, switches, as well as casing design.

Zowie, WASD, Mionix, & Tt Meka G1 all had the same casing. The only difference was the headphone / USB ports being punched out or not.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> So my question is still kind of unanswered. With my friend's filco, would you recommend him trying to re grease the stabilizer under the shift key or do you think the squeakiness will go away after longer use. Thanks!


Funny that, I've just noticed some squeeking on my Ducky Shine II tonight. I reckon you've infected me with keyboard disease.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> So my question is still kind of unanswered. With my friend's filco, would you recommend him trying to re grease the stabilizer under the shift key or do you think the squeakiness will go away after longer use. Thanks!


I would give it about a week to break in the keyboard before he adds more grease to the stabilizers. If the stabilizer's still squeak, I would recommend adding some lube. Also, view @Ripster's guide, lots of details on what kind of lubes you can use and how to apply it.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> nope, mines just glide down, or pop up, very smooth.
> im pretty sure I extend every key stroke all the way down, maybe force of habit.


what switches do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> The spring on an F and an M are different...as are the hammers. The springs on an F are longer and skinnier than the springs on a M. The hammers on an F are much larger than the hammers an M uses.
> A model M uses a membrane on top of the PCB so that when the spring buckles and the hammer slaps down, it slaps down on a membrane which makes contact with the PCB. On a model F, when the spring buckles the hammer makes direct contact with the PCB (there is no membrane). The model F feels crisper, has a lighter actuation force, and is even louder than a model M. Moreover, Model Fs do not use plastic rivets to hold the steel barrel plate and the PCB together like a model M does. A model F holds those two components together with locking metal slider (which can be a PITA to deal with sometimes).
> Bottom line is a model F is vastly superior to a model M.


thank you, do you know about how much all of this cost, separate from the board? If you know, what is a good price for a board? I found one that's "tested" for about 45, and another cheaper that hasn't been tested. are keycaps easy to change out for new ones? I love the volume keys you've got going, this board looks amazing:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Only if you like ping.


Huh? what's that mean


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> what switches do you have?
> thank you, do you know about how much all of this cost, separate from the board? If you know, what is a good price for a board? I found one that's "tested" for about 45, and another cheaper that hasn't been tested. are keycaps easy to change out for new ones? I love the volume keys you've got going, this board looks amazing:thumb:
> Huh? what's that mean


blues


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Plastic body is weak in comparison to other boards in it's price class. Glossy surface is worse than a Das and scuffs easier. Leads on the PCB are left un-trimmed sometimes and I have seen two in the past with sloppy soldering on them (indicating a hand patching done at the factory.)
> Like wise, inconsistent printing on the keys; as well as keys that ware quickly.
> 
> I've seen iOne boards run for $40-55; at that price, they're decent. Higher than that, I couldn't recommend them.
> 
> WASD, Zowie, Mionix, Thermaltake (Meka G1, other Meka's are i-Rocks), Filco, and (old) Das keyboards were all made by Costar and on par build quality wise.
> Minor variations were around based on feature set, switches, as well as casing design.
> 
> Zowie, WASD, Mionix, & Tt Meka G1 all had the same casing. The only difference was the headphone / USB ports being punched out or not.


thanks man







i decided to get a normal keyboard; i found my old desk lamp which works pretty well, so i probably would go with a WASD now, good quality+customizability=rolls royce of keyboards? (they have around 1000 exterior colors, or more!)


----------



## Paradigm84

New keys are here, typing on blank keys is very weird, but I'm surprised at how little I actually needed the letters.










Spoiler: Warning: Naughty nekkid pic









And no I don't care enough to change the orientation of the picture.

I'm going to submit my keyboard for Keyboard of the Month, I better have some competition, I don't want to crown myself winner by default of the competition I made.


----------



## Davayy

Wooo, looks great! I should, come Christmas have a challenger


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Wooo, looks great! I should, come Christmas have a challenger


I have some more keys on the way aswell so you will have competition.


----------



## barkinos98

just wait until i get mine


----------



## cytoSiN

Looks really slick Para. I won't have a new project I don't think until the Sindarin group buy ends on geekhack. Planning something special for that one, but won't be until late winter / early spring I don't think.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Looks really slick Para. I won't have a new project I don't think until the Sindarin group buy ends on geekhack. Planning something special for that one, but won't be until late winter / early spring I don't think.


Cheers, in the picture I don't think you can make out that a few of the keys are on the wrong row.









My more interesting looking keys should be here in a week or two hopefully, shipping from the US hopefully won't take too long.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers, in the picture I don't think you can make out that a few of the keys are on the wrong row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My more interesting looking keys should be here in a week or two hopefully, shipping from the US hopefully won't take too long.


How did you work out which row they have to be in, is it just done through the number on the bottom of the key?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers, in the picture I don't think you can make out that a few of the keys are on the wrong row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My more interesting looking keys should be here in a week or two hopefully, shipping from the US hopefully won't take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you work out which row they have to be in, is it just done through the number on the bottom of the key?
Click to expand...

In retrospect I should've looked at the bottom of the key, but I just matched it up to a reference key from each row of the old set, by the time I got halfway through I could pretty much tell which row they were meant to be in by looking at them, but I didn't notice a few of the earlier mistakes that I made until later on.

Now I am wondering whether it is possible and worthwhile to try and use one of these switches as a power button for the rig, it would be so sweet.


----------



## mironccr345

Loving my MX Blues for work.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Loving my MX Blues for work.


So nice, I'm jelly.


----------



## barkinos98

im into buying a QuickFire Rapid with blues, refurb from cmstore for only $50. comments?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im into buying a QuickFire Rapid with blues, refurb from cmstore for only $50. comments?


Buy it new from Amazon for $66 imo: http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM/


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Buy it new from Amazon for $66 imo: http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM/


that is a better deal #fosho. thanks!

btw, i'll use it for typing (most games i play require a numpad (which btw if anyone knows any external ones)), so should i get the blues? iirc the diff. is the clack sound which isnt a huge deal for me.


----------



## willywill

Newegg has it for $51 with a $15 rebate right now


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Newegg has it for $51 with a $15 rebate right now


Nice find. Just to be clear, it's 66.99 (same as Amazon), with a $15 rebate that brings it to $51.99. Really good deal.

Here's a link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129002

And link to rebate: http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/CoolerMaster23-129-002Dec01Dec3112tt35.pdf


----------



## barkinos98

checking it now...

also, is this true? i usually dont trust amazon reviews as most are done by not-so-knowledge-people

It's built by Costar (who make keyboards for Filco, like the Majestouch) for Coolermaster, so in essence you are getting a rebadged Filco, which makes the pricepoint even more attractive.

is this really a rebadged filco? so it means i can just change my housing if i fail to paint it white *hint hint* with a filco?

also unused for $52, this is VERY tempting, now if i only convince my dad to buy it now instead of getting it when we go there for a few weeks in february. lol


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is this really a rebadged filco? so it means i can just change my housing if i fail to paint it white *hint hint* with a filco?


I believe that the short answer to this question is "no." The guts may be assembled by costar, but my understanding is that you cannot just swap cases. I would LOVE to learn that's not true though...


----------



## Tator Tot

You can't case-swap.

Still, the build quality between all of the Costar products has been high.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> checking it now...
> 
> also, is this true? i usually dont trust amazon reviews as most are done by not-so-knowledge-people
> 
> It's built by Costar (who make keyboards for Filco, like the Majestouch) for Coolermaster, so in essence you are getting a rebadged Filco, which makes the pricepoint even more attractive.
> 
> is this really a rebadged filco? so it means i can just change my housing if i fail to paint it white *hint hint* with a filco?
> 
> also unused for $52, this is VERY tempting, now if i only convince my dad to buy it now instead of getting it when we go there for a few weeks in february. lol


The maker of the boards may be the same but I'm fairly sure the Filco's are more expensive for a reason, they can also be used to defend yourself from home invaders.


----------



## nizda

I don't know about the quickfire other than trying it once, but you can swap housing on some keyboards. Ex. Filco, I almost bought a solid aluminum for it, but it was sold out before I got the chance. On geek hack, there doing all kinds of crazy mods, even add on arduino like stuff. That's taking it a little extreme with the keyboard imo, but check it out some stuff is interesting.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think most of the reason Filco are more expensive is that they haven't dropped the price. Back in the day they were one of the few Cherry MX boards you could get in the USA, so they haven't been priced against all this new competition. People still buy them due to all the old rave reviews.


----------



## Tator Tot

Crazy is right on the money.

Filco's are expensive because of the name alone. You get the same quality of keyboards built by the same OEM for less money from WASD, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, & others. Usually with more features or functionality to them.

The standard Costar casing for keyboards (ala what WASD, Mionix, Thermaltake, & Zowie Gear have used on their boards) is less expensive than the unibody esk design of Filco; it's not $40-60 less expensive.

More so since Filco has undoubtedly made back costs in tooling on those casings anyways.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Crazy is right on the money.
> 
> Filco's are expensive because of the name alone. You get the same quality of keyboards built by the same OEM for less money from WASD, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, & others. Usually with more features or functionality to them.
> 
> The standard Costar casing for keyboards (ala what WASD, Mionix, Thermaltake, & Zowie Gear have used on their boards) is less expensive than the unibody esk design of Filco; it's not $40-60 less expensive.
> More so since Filco has undoubtedly made back costs in tooling on those casings anyways.


Ah so it's Apple-syndrome.









I still love my Filco even if it might be overpriced.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah so it's Apple-syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love my Filco even if it might be overpriced.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah so it's Apple-syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love my Filco even if it might be overpriced.
Click to expand...

Our rigs are going to be very similar when they are done.









Also so far only two entries to keyboard of the month.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Our rigs are going to be very similar when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also so far only two entries to keyboard of the month.


oh yeah i just recognized it, creepy


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'd really like to pick up some blank keys for my QFR with Cherry MX Reds, are these the right ones? http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Our rigs are going to be very similar when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also so far only two entries to keyboard of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah i just recognized it, creepy
Click to expand...

RIVE's are for noobs, you need an Asrock Extreme 11.

Also I want my other keycaps to arrive already, it's been like 2 days.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'd really like to pick up some blank keys for my QFR with Cherry MX Reds, are these the right ones? http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


Yes those will work. Any 87-key MX Cherry caps should work.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Yes those will work. Any 87-key MX Cherry caps should work.


Hmmm... Black blanks or Black engraved?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Yes those will work. Any 87-key MX Cherry caps should work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Black blanks or Black engraved?
Click to expand...

Blanks, they look much cooler:


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Blanks, they look much cooler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm liking those greens. It would have looked even better if you got the circled area green too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Blanks, they look much cooler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking those greens. It would have looked even better if you got the circled area green too.
Click to expand...

Like this?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Blanks, they look much cooler


Any excuse to post more pictures of your KB!


----------



## Crazy9000

As long as you don't do anything Crazy with them


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what I'm talking about. Much Better!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm liking those greens. It would have looked even better if you got the circled area green too.


May look better with green in those spots but wouldnt it be a little more difficult to find where letters P,L and M end? i would leave it like that myself.

Anyway....i can already hear the giggles but... i want in.
I have a keyboard and _technically_ it is a mechanical, although not a great one, its uber budget.

ZM-K500, no laughing please







its my first get a way from rubber domes, still id say its an upgrade from my G510. I bought 2 of these for a decent price today in town and they seem to be not too bad.

Ideally id love a Ducky Shine 2 with Browns but....im broke, christmas has destroyed my bank balance and im sure it will get much worse once the Steam sales begin









Anyway some pics below, its no doubt a cheap plastic feel and look to it but after 5 minutes of PlanetSide2 i realised how bad my G510 actually was and although only a small upgrade i feel its well worth the money. Bought one for my son as well, sure he will test its strength long term.
BTW the red isnt that bright in the flesh, just looks like this on photos.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Blanks, they look much cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any excuse to post more pictures of your KB!
Click to expand...

It will look much better when the more interesting caps arrive.









I think I'm going to stick for the option with less green as it makes it a lot easier to recall where all the characters are as there is a clear border between the letters and other characters.


----------



## boost

LZ-SE PowderCoated black with Dolch Keys and Cherry PBT DyeSub with Russian layout


----------



## Harbec

never seen a LZ-SE before. Where did you get yours?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> LZ-SE PowderCoated black with Dolch Keys and Cherry PBT DyeSub with Russian layout
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spolier]


Sexy, but why you gotta win every month?







Litster should enter his red/white Russian board too!


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> LZ-SE PowderCoated black with Dolch Keys and Cherry PBT DyeSub with Russian layout


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> never seen a LZ-SE before. Where did you get yours?


It's a custom keyboard from Korea. Case designed by LifeZone(LZ) and uses a A.87 PCB from OTD. Only 50 LZ-SE were made and about 3-6 are in the USA


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> LZ-SE PowderCoated black with Dolch Keys and Cherry PBT DyeSub with Russian layout
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spolier]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy, but why you gotta win every month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litster should enter his red/white Russian board too!
Click to expand...

He can't win two months in a row don't worry.









Although I'd like to get some non Boost or _AKIMbO_ competition so I don't have to crown myself the winner, that would be rather awkward.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> He can't win two months in a row don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'd like to get some non Boost or _AKIMbO_ competition so I don't have to crown myself the winner, that would be rather awkward.


Wasn't going to enter


----------



## fritx

@willywill
I ended up buying the Quickfire Blue Switches I like so far is 100x much better than the one I have before, I like the noise that those keyboards make the click click click







. Also I'm going to buy the Leopold one but in brown switches once I have some spare money







. BTW I'm going to upload pictures of it once my camera is fully charge.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It will look much better when the more interesting caps arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stick for the option with less green as it makes it a lot easier to recall where all the characters are as there is a clear border between the letters and other characters.


Oo0o, what design/print you got going on?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It will look much better when the more interesting caps arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stick for the option with less green as it makes it a lot easier to recall where all the characters are as there is a clear border between the letters and other characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo0o, what design/print you got going on?
Click to expand...

Nothing that elaborate, just a few keys I thought looked cool, I will post pics when they arrive and are on the board.









Also guys, I've moved the layout of the OP around a little and finally typed out the rules of Keyboard of the Month properly, any opinions/ suggestions on the layout?

Oh and I've changed it so the winners of the Keyboard of the Month get their names in red in the membership table so everyone knows their dedication and commitment to the club.









Finally I'm trying to price up possibly giving a prize to the winners of Keyboard of the Month, but as I'd be giving them out 12 times a year would there be any point in giving something like a $5 prize out?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> RIVE's are for noobs, you need an Asrock Extreme 11.
> Also I want my other keycaps to arrive already, it's been like 2 days.


why do you hate my dad's wallet man







but srsly, the difference is too much for what i do.


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Well, I've got a razer blackwidow at home, and just picked up a ducky 1087 tenkeyless for my wife for Christmas, to go With her razer deathadder and origin xls, which are her other Christmas presents. For hers, I got the green alps. Not sure how I feel about them yet. Better price point, but I think I'm a cherry man myself. I still want to try out blacks. Any suggestions on where I could try some out?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> RIVE's are for noobs, you need an Asrock Extreme 11.
> Also I want my other keycaps to arrive already, it's been like 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate my dad's wallet man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but srsly, the difference is too much for what i do.
Click to expand...

I know I was joking, I don't even use like 50% of the features of my RIVE, I just like trying to spend other people's money for them.









Also USPS, your order tracking is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nothing that elaborate, just a few keys I thought looked cool, I will post pics when they arrive and are on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys, I've moved the layout of the OP around a little and finally typed out the rules of Keyboard of the Month properly, any opinions/ suggestions on the layout?
> Oh and I've changed it so the winners of the Keyboard of the Month get their names in red in the membership table so everyone knows their dedication and commitment to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I'm trying to price up possibly giving a prize to the winners of Keyboard of the Month, but as I'd be giving them out 12 times a year would there be any point in giving something like a $5 prize out?


I can help out with some of the prizes. Got tons of keys and keyboard related **** laying around.


----------



## jameschisholm

I know I've uploaded a picture of my QFR already but I'd like to add this too:



Also best place to find custom keys for this board? As I love the red ones that came with it!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I know I've uploaded a picture of my QFR already but I'd like to add this too:
> 
> Also best place to find custom keys for this board? As I love the red ones that came with it!


WASD for normal keys

but you can get others else where

edit:
I don't know about you but I sure enjoy my keyboard.





I might get custom keycaps or powder coat it sometime though.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im into buying a QuickFire Rapid with blues, refurb from cmstore for only $50. comments?


Is there a shipping cost? I bought a nearly new one on the Bay for $52 shipped just to give you another option.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nothing that elaborate, just a few keys I thought looked cool, I will post pics when they arrive and are on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys, I've moved the layout of the OP around a little and finally typed out the rules of Keyboard of the Month properly, any opinions/ suggestions on the layout?
> Oh and I've changed it so the winners of the Keyboard of the Month get their names in red in the membership table so everyone knows their dedication and commitment to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I'm trying to price up possibly giving a prize to the winners of Keyboard of the Month, but as I'd be giving them out 12 times a year would there be any point in giving something like a $5 prize out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can help out with some of the prizes. Got tons of keys and keyboard related **** laying around.
Click to expand...

I can imagine, you seem to post a board I've never seen every couple of days.









That would be really nice of you to offer to donate some stuff but I'm not sure about the logistics of shipping stuff like that everywhere







, any thoughts on how we could make it work? You can send me a PM if you'd prefer.

I've had a thought though, do you know what would be really cool? If we set up a limited run of "Keyboard of the Month" MX keycaps that could be given away as a prize each month, I think an limited edition key unique to this thread would be a sweet idea.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As long as you don't do anything Crazy with them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> May look better with green in those spots but wouldnt it be a little more difficult to find where letters P,L and M end? i would leave it like that myself.
> Anyway....i can already hear the giggles but... i want in.
> I have a keyboard and _technically_ it is a mechanical, although not a great one, its uber budget.
> ZM-K500, no laughing please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my first get a way from rubber domes, still id say its an upgrade from my G510. I bought 2 of these for a decent price today in town and they seem to be not too bad.
> Ideally id love a Ducky Shine 2 with Browns but....im broke, christmas has destroyed my bank balance and im sure it will get much worse once the Steam sales begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway some pics below, its no doubt a cheap plastic feel and look to it but after 5 minutes of PlanetSide2 i realised how bad my G510 actually was and although only a small upgrade i feel its well worth the money. Bought one for my son as well, sure he will test its strength long term.
> BTW the red isnt that bright in the flesh, just looks like this on photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Agreed!







Also, That keyboard looks pretty sick. Kind of reminds me of the Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> LZ-SE PowderCoated black with Dolch Keys and Cherry PBT DyeSub with Russian layout
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I like the White letters.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can imagine, you seem to post a board I've never seen every couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be really nice of you to offer to donate some stuff but I'm not sure about the logistics of shipping stuff like that everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any thoughts on how we could make it work? You can send me a PM if you'd prefer.
> I've had a thought though, do you know what would be really cool? If we set up a limited run of "Keyboard of the Month" MX keycaps that could be given away as a prize each month, I think an limited edition key unique to this thread would be a sweet idea.


We could all donate a couple $/£ each to a central fund, then use that to buy the prizes. That way, not one person is always buying/donating prizes; could even have a "pay in" clause, $2 or so, to nominate yourself or something.
I like that idea on the key caps aswell.


----------



## kyismaster

How are you guys powder coating your keyboards?

I call around and most people will deny powder coating plastics.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can imagine, you seem to post a board I've never seen every couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be really nice of you to offer to donate some stuff but I'm not sure about the logistics of shipping stuff like that everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any thoughts on how we could make it work? You can send me a PM if you'd prefer.
> I've had a thought though, do you know what would be really cool? If we set up a limited run of "Keyboard of the Month" MX keycaps that could be given away as a prize each month, I think an limited edition key unique to this thread would be a sweet idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could all donate a couple $/£ each to a central fund, then use that to buy the prizes. That way, not one person is always buying/donating prizes; could even have a "pay in" clause, $2 or so, to nominate yourself or something.
> I like that idea on the key caps aswell.
Click to expand...

The only thing is for distributions sake it would only really make sense to have the keys centralised in one place to be distributed to the winners.

Also I'm not sure if it's a good idea for people to be paying money to buy these keys if they might never win one.

I don't mind paying the amount myself to buy the keys as we shouldn't need loads of them as long as it's not hundreds of dollars for 20 keys or however much.









Also getting people to pay for entry to a competition might not be in line with OCN's policies.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The only thing is for distributions sake it would only really make sense to have the keys centralised in one place to be distributed to the winners.
> Also I'm not sure if it's a good idea for people to be paying money to buy these keys if they might never win one.
> I don't mind paying the amount myself to buy the keys as we shouldn't need loads of them as long as it's not hundreds of dollars for 20 keys or however much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also getting people to pay for entry to a competition might not be in line with OCN's policies.


Yeah, that's true. Well, we could still donate to the person who buys them just to cover some cost.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> im into buying a QuickFire Rapid with blues, refurb from cmstore for only $50. comments?


Newegg has it on sale and with rebate brings it down to $52


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> WASD for normal keys
> but you can get others else where
> edit:
> I don't know about you but I sure enjoy my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I might get custom keycaps or powder coat it sometime though.


Ermahgawd. Dem LEDs.

My eyes hurt


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> WASD for normal keys
> but you can get others else where
> edit:
> I don't know about you but I sure enjoy my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I might get custom keycaps or powder coat it sometime though.


Ermahgawd. Dem LEDs.

My eyes hurt


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ermahgawd. Dem LEDs.
> My eyes hurt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ermahgawd. Dem LEDs.
> My eyes hurt


amazing double post

the LED's arent that bright in real life

Its mainly my camera


----------



## ANDMYGUN

If someone can post their picture of their QFR with cherry mx reds and blank black keys I will buy them this week! =D I need to know what it'll look like with the red panel.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> amazing double post
> the LED's arent that bright in real life
> Its mainly my camera


Internet too stronk


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> If someone can post their picture of their QFR with cherry mx reds and blank black keys I will buy them this week! =D I need to know what it'll look like with the red panel.




I had to use flash to get the red back plate visible.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Guy named Josh M just packed and shipped my ducky shine 2 from Tennessee. I really hope its expedited so I can get it by friday D:


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> 
> I had to use flash to get the red back plate visible.


That looks great thank you!


----------



## fritx

Here is my Quick Fire Rapid with blue switches


----------



## zx2007

Count me in!! I just got my GIGABYTE Aivia Osmium glad i made the switch.












Sorry for the blurry pics my camera sucks!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zx2007*
> 
> Count me in!! I just got my GIGABYTE Aivia Osmium glad i made the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics my camera sucks!


This ain't normal keyboard club

This is mechanical keyboard club

GET OUT DA HERE!

Just kiddin.

It looks nice though


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This ain't normal keyboard club
> This is mechanical keyboard club
> GET OUT DA HERE!
> Just kiddin.
> It looks nice though


That is a mech









Reds and 64KRO over USB according to newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That is a mech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reds and 64KRO over USB according to newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013


who in the right mind presses 64 keys at a time.









or am I thinking of the wrong function.

Hmm, my TK has 6key and Nkro


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> who in the right mind presses 64 keys at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I thinking of the wrong function.
> Hmm, my TK has 6key and Nkro


There are times you have to mash your whole face onto the keyboard. And when you do they should all register


----------



## zx2007

One reviewer said a alien with 64 fingers







but it feels way better than the old Logitech wireless its replacing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That is a mech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reds and 64KRO over USB according to newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823334013


Random rage to troll mang

Why do you guys ruin all the fun


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> There are times you have to mash your whole face onto the keyboard. And when you do they should all register


lols.

I think it needs more of a face sweep. combined with slamming it against the desk.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lols.
> I think it needs more of a face sweep. combined with slamming it against the desk.


Some MMO games are designed around face sweeping on the keyboard.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Some MMO games are designed around face sweeping on the keyboard.


I think i'll just stick with super smash face brawl.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Hey guys,

I love my Razer Black Widow Ultimate but its to big for my pull out desk drawer.

What are my options for a mechanical backlit keyboard like my Razer that does not include a numpad? I found duckys but those are a little expensive ($130ish from what I saw). Any others?

thanks


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

QFR is a pretty common lower price point tenkeyless option. Sounds like newegg has them on sale, bringing them to 51.99 after rebate. Of course I just picked up a brand new ducky 1087 with green Alps on eBay for 60. The deals are out there, for Sure.


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Oh, and if you weren't aware, razer has a tenkeyless version of the black widow. Called their "tournament edition" I believe.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I love my Razer Black Widow Ultimate but its to big for my pull out desk drawer.
> What are my options for a mechanical backlit keyboard like my Razer that does not include a numpad? I found duckys but those are a little expensive ($130ish from what I saw). Any others?
> thanks


There aren't too many options in backlit tenkeyless or other small form factor keyboards. Besides Ducky, you can also look into the KBT Race/Pure: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=ALL&size=ALL&man=27&key_plastic=ALL&backlit=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=33&y=3&in_stock=on


----------



## Swag

I'd recommend just investing into a Ducky because my Ducky has survived the drops and smashes I've given it. Especially when I rage, I go crazy on my keyboard.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd recommend just investing into a Ducky because my Ducky has survived the drops and smashes I've given it. Especially when I rage, I go crazy on my keyboard.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) umadbro? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd recommend just investing into a Ducky because my Ducky has survived the drops and smashes I've given it. Especially when I rage, I go crazy on my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) umadbro? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Click to expand...

I am when my team on CS:S or BF3 are ******ed.







Half of them rush in there dying within the first 1 minute of the game, the other just want to piss you off.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I love my Razer Black Widow Ultimate but its to big for my pull out desk drawer.
> What are my options for a mechanical backlit keyboard like my Razer that does not include a numpad? I found duckys but those are a little expensive ($130ish from what I saw). Any others?
> thanks


KBT race / pure / 75
(KBT is the brand, and those are all small keyboards, like tiny, backlit too)


----------



## ripster

Back in the day in 2011 it was Deck, not Ducky, for Backlits.

I wonder who will be 2013's trendy backlit?

Speaking of 2013, If we all die tomorrow what happens to my rep points?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I love my Razer Black Widow Ultimate but its to big for my pull out desk drawer.
> What are my options for a mechanical backlit keyboard like my Razer that does not include a numpad? I found duckys but those are a little expensive ($130ish from what I saw). Any others?
> thanks


50 dollah, MX blacks http://www.ebay.com/itm/TG3-Electronics-BL82-Series-82-key-LED-Backlit-KeyboaRD-KBA-BL82-5RBIVS-PS2-/330799277810?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d052c66f2

I think if the world ends tomorrow, last one standing gets all the Rep.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Back in the day in 2011 it was Deck, not Ducky, for Backlits.
> I wonder who will be 2013's trendy backlit?
> Speaking of 2013, If we all die tomorrow what happens to my rep points?


Code:



Code:


if (world = end) {
Ripster repPoints = 0;
}


----------



## Jeffro422

Waiting on these


37 key set

and these

104 key set

Going to put them on the dark grey cased QFR, might end up changing the case color. We'll see once they're on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Back in the day in 2011 it was Deck, not Ducky, for Backlits.
> 
> I wonder who will be 2013's trendy backlit?
> 
> Speaking of 2013, If we all die tomorrow what happens to my rep points?


I've saved the number in the membership for you so the next sentient race that comes along can put them back for you.


----------



## Phillychuck

My next board I want a quick fire rapid in browns, I would try blues but I'm worried about being murdered by the GF cause of the noise. How much louder are blues when bottoming out a black switch? Blues seem to be the cheapest of the variants, and so many people seem to love them, are browns all the feel and less of the noise? I know what they "say" pressure wise, but if you wore earplugs how much of a typing difference is there between the two?

Thx


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/88-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html

Is this keycap set suitable the QFR red UK layout?


----------



## sleepy916

Good ol' Red Alert. Bad lighting I know..


----------



## kyismaster

reminds me of the red cross


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/88-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html
> Is this keycap set suitable the QFR red UK layout?


Yep, i have a set right now and they feel great.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 50 dollah, MX blacks http://www.ebay.com/itm/TG3-Electronics-BL82-Series-82-key-LED-Backlit-KeyboaRD-KBA-BL82-5RBIVS-PS2-/330799277810?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d052c66f2
> I think if the world ends tomorrow, last one standing gets all the Rep.


Looks pretty good and I'm ready to buy but, I did some research on this board and I saw something about only having 2 key nkro? Is that a show stopper for a gamer?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Looks pretty good and I'm ready to buy but, I did some research on this board and I saw something about only having 2 key nkro. Is that a show stopper? I'm a gamer if that plays a factor.


Honestly it depends on how many keys you press at the same time. 2KRO is a worst case scenario, and most gamers are still using 2KRO keyboards... but it is possible you'll want to hold a combo that won't work.


----------



## calmb4tehpwn

Well, I know I play MMOs, and I'm big on PVP. So I like to strafe, move forward, or backwards, and cast spells all at the same time. At a minimum for me, I need 3 NKRO. Anything more than that, and I start to lose perspective.

Also, I just bought a Ducky 1087 for my wife for christmas, mostly for the price point and the ducky love flying around, and am now wishing I went with the QFR. Even though the damn thing isn't open yet! I wanted to be able to help her customize her board, but with the green ALPS, it looks like that just isn't an option like it is for just about any Cherry MX board. I wish I'd thought about that first.

Anyone out there with an unbranded QFR w/ blues that would be up for a straight trade? Box is open, board is unused. Haven't even plugged it in yet. Jamie will probably get a week with it before a final decision is made on buy/trade.

On another note, I'm noticing people are having trouble replacing certain keys on their Razer Blackwidows. I must go investigate, and try not to spend money.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> May look better with green in those spots but wouldnt it be a little more difficult to find where letters P,L and M end? i would leave it like that myself.
> Anyway....i can already hear the giggles but... i want in.
> I have a keyboard and _technically_ it is a mechanical, although not a great one, its uber budget.
> ZM-K500, no laughing please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my first get a way from rubber domes, still id say its an upgrade from my G510. I bought 2 of these for a decent price today in town and they seem to be not too bad.
> Ideally id love a Ducky Shine 2 with Browns but....im broke, christmas has destroyed my bank balance and im sure it will get much worse once the Steam sales begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway some pics below, its no doubt a cheap plastic feel and look to it but after 5 minutes of PlanetSide2 i realised how bad my G510 actually was and although only a small upgrade i feel its well worth the money. Bought one for my son as well, sure he will test its strength long term.
> BTW the red isnt that bright in the flesh, just looks like this on photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a really cool looking keyboard.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Thanks for the info.

I'm now considering a Ducky Keyboard from Tankguys? Anyone know if they are still ok to buy from? The latests reselleratings are indicating negative but before those they seemed pretty great.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm now considering a Ducky Keyboard from Tankguys? Anyone know if they are still ok to buy from? The latests reselleratings are indicating negative but before those they seemed pretty great.


I bought my Ducky OCN Keyboard from them. It took them 1 1/2 week extra to get it shipped to me and they weren't much help in locating the package but I got my product and it was in great shape. The packaging was superb as well.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Yep, i have a set right now and they feel great.


Thanks for the reply, they good quality keys? (as good as the ones supplied?)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I'm now considering a Ducky Keyboard from Tankguys? Anyone know if they are still ok to buy from? The latests reselleratings are indicating negative but before those they seemed pretty great.


I got my keyboard in about 5 business days and I was emailed a tracking number. I've had an ok experience from TankGuys, considering I don't know too much about company. I'm loving my MX Blues.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought my Ducky OCN Keyboard from them. It took them 1 1/2 week extra to get it shipped to me and they weren't much help in locating the package but I got my product and it was in great shape. The packaging was superb as well.


bummer, I don't want to wait that long. I sent them an email last night requesting confirmation that they do have the keyboard I want in stock and that it will ship immediately. I want it next week hopefully no later than Wed/Thurs.

Maybe I'll just go with that $50 TG3 BL82 after all.

Is there anyway to test if I need more than 2KRO? I've never really paid attention to how many keys I've pressed while gaming.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, they good quality keys? (as good as the ones supplied?)


I don't have a QFR, but they do feel nice to me.








They're ABS, AFAIK QFR are also ABS so should feel similar.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I got my keyboard in about 5 business days and I was emailed a tracking number. I've had an ok experience from TankGuys, considering I don't know too much about company. I'm loving my MX Blues.


Ok, when was that, recently? I'll wait to see how long they take to respond and what they say. I'm ansy to pull the trigger on a board as soon as I can decide on what I want.









I really wanted the Ducky Year of the Dragon but most are out of stock. Tankguys has the best price but I'm not sure I trust them. A number of people have complained about shipping time and shipping support response. The only other option seems to be ebay but I'm not paying $200 shipped for a keyboard

My other choices I'm considering now are below. Any comments are definitely welcome. I'd like to have an order placed before the end of the day.

*Ducky Shine 2
Vortex KBT Pure or Race: don't know anything about this brand but the price is right
TG3 BL82: if I want to go dirt cheap and waiting on a response to my 2nkro question above
*
*My goal is a tenkeyless, backlit board for a gamer if any one has any other suggestions.*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Ok, when was that, recently? I'll wait to see how long they take to respond and what they say. I'm ansy to pull the trigger on a board as soon as I can decide on what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the Ducky Year of the Dragon but most are out of stock. Tankguys has the best price but I'm not sure I trust them. A number of people have complained about shipping time and shipping support response. The only other option seems to be ebay but I'm not paying $200 shipped for a keyboard
> My other choices I'm considering now are below. Any comments are definitely welcome. I'd like to have an order placed before the end of the day.
> *Ducky Shine 2
> Vortex KBT Pure or Race: don't know anything about this brand but the price is right
> TG3 BL82: if I want to go dirt cheap and waiting on a response to my 2nkro question above
> *
> *My goal is a tenkeyless, backlit board for a gamer if any one has any other suggestions.*


Ordered last week and got it this Monday.







What about CoolerMaster's TK boards? Hybrid TKL and Backlite.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Is there anyway to test if I need more than 2KRO? I've never really paid attention to how many keys I've pressed while gaming.


If 2KRO is enough or not depends on the games you play. To test if just try to count how many buttons you are pressing at the same time. For me 2KRO is way too little as I often do something like W+A+Shift+Space+1 (weapon switch).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> bummer, I don't want to wait that long. I sent them an email last night requesting confirmation that they do have the keyboard I want in stock and that it will ship immediately. I want it next week hopefully no later than Wed/Thurs.
> Maybe I'll just go with that $50 TG3 BL82 after all.
> Is there anyway to test if I need more than 2KRO? I've never really paid attention to how many keys I've pressed while gaming.


Download the "auqakeytest" program from here: http://www.otd.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=aikon_down&wr_id=50

It will show which keys are registering. Just open it up and hold down keys you use in gaming. Unfortunately it won't tell you if there's a block for sure until you get the keyboard and try it...

What keyboard are you using right now? If it's a rubber dome, chances are it has 2kro as well.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Download the "auqakeytest" program from here: http://www.otd.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=aikon_down&wr_id=50
> It will show which keys are registering. Just open it up and hold down keys you use in gaming. Unfortunately it won't tell you if there's a block for sure until you get the keyboard and try it...
> What keyboard are you using right now? If it's a rubber dome, chances are it has 2kro as well.


I'm using a Razer Black Widow Ultimate. Its to big for my pull out drawer so thats why I want a tenkeyless. Whatever I decide on I don't want to downgrade in quality.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I'm using a Razer Black Widow Ultimate. Its to big for my pull out drawer so thats why I want a tenkeyless. Whatever I decide on I don't want to downgrade in quality.


here is the tenkeyless


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> here is the tenkeyless


I saw that but its not backlit right? I play games in my mancave with the lights off so its pretty dark at night. Backlighting is a must have for me.

Anyway I'm surprised no one mentioned the the CM Storm Quickfire TK!!

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/

I ordered a Blue one since no one has the red in stock and ready to ship. It should be here Monday.! No more keyboard and mouse fighting each other for space.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I saw that but its not backlit right? I play games in my mancave with the lights off so its pretty dark at night. Backlighting is a must have for me.
> Anyway I'm surprised no one mentioned the the CM Storm Quickfire TK!!
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/
> I ordered a Blue one since no one has the red in stock and ready to ship. It should be here Monday.! No more keyboard and mouse fighting each other for space.


I did, not once, not twice, but multiple times.

I actually did one of the first reviews here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/products/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-with-blue-cherry-mx-switches-and-fully-led-backlit-sgk-4020-gkcl1-us

though don't read my review, its horrid.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I saw that but its not backlit right? I play games in my mancave with the lights off so its pretty dark at night. Backlighting is a must have for me.
> Anyway I'm surprised no one mentioned the the CM Storm Quickfire TK!!
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/
> I ordered a Blue one since no one has the red in stock and ready to ship. It should be here Monday.! No more keyboard and mouse fighting each other for space.


Nice choice! I'm waiting for the MX Browns.


----------



## fritx

How do the MX Browns compare to the MX Blues in sound? are they much quieter?


----------



## Lazy Bear

If you bottom them out then they're pretty much the same sound.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> How do the MX Browns compare to the MX Blues in sound? are they much quieter?


i believe so. this video (and my friend's blackwidow) made my mind up:


----------



## fritx

Well it sounds to me that they are much quiet than the MX Blues, is not much of a difference thanks


----------



## zflamewing

I just got my Ducky Shine II, with Blue MX Switches and Purple/Ping LED's, moments ago. So far I'm loving it worlds better than my MS Ergo 4000 that I've used since my original white MS Ergo died. Here's a pic of it


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I just got my Ducky Shine II, with Blue MX Switches and Purple/Ping LED's, moments ago. So far I'm loving it worlds better than my MS Ergo 4000 that I've used since my original white MS Ergo died. Here's a pic of it


Mine isn't coming until the 26th


----------



## Narokuu

NIce! i have the same one, except Red LEDs it will treat you well


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> NIce! i have the same one, except Red LEDs it will treat you well


I'm wondering how I lived without it already. It's such a treat compared to the old dome switch keyboard I used to use. I'll probably be getting a wrist rest sooner than later. Now to find a good quality mechanical for the office that's not as pricy and preferably not back lit.


----------



## WorldExclusive

It time to start getting back into my PC builds, and I was looking at the Ducky Shine 2. Sadly I found out they use Cherry Stabilizers. After having Filco and WASD boards with Costar Stabilizers, I switched to Leopolds and I hated the uneven modifier pressure.

Going back to what I know. I may try Torpe switches this time around also.


----------



## Arizonian

Well my obsessiveness to tweak / modify my system it did not spare my keyboard.









*Logitech G710+ Orange Strip Modification*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fritx

So it's almost 5 days since I bought my mech keyboard and all I can say is that I love it. It's like day and night.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well my obsessiveness to tweak / modify my system it did not spare my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Logitech G710+ Orange Strip Modification*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Sensei, Arizonian.


----------



## boost

KMAC with Desko RGB reps


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well my obsessiveness to tweak / modify my system it did not spare my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Logitech G710+ Orange Strip Modification*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With the Sensei fnatic, you might aswell keep the orange strip l0l


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> With the Sensei fnatic, you might aswell keep the orange strip l0l


I know right but Incoming Mionix NAOS 8200 - Fnatic going to 2nd rig. Kids getting better at gaming wanting to use SS ExactTech features from the Sensei.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know right but Incoming Mionix NAOS 8200 - Fnatic going to 2nd rig. Kids getting better at gaming wanting to use SS ExactTech features from the Sensei.


I like the shape of the 8200. It seems the ring finger and pinky grooves are a lot deeper







LOOKS COMFY!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know right but Incoming Mionix NAOS 8200 - Fnatic going to 2nd rig. Kids getting better at gaming wanting to use SS ExactTech features from the Sensei.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the shape of the 8200. It seems the ring finger and pinky grooves are a lot deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS COMFY!
Click to expand...

Than the other Mionix mice? I found out about the 8200 the day my 5000 arrived.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know right but Incoming Mionix NAOS 8200 - Fnatic going to 2nd rig. Kids getting better at gaming wanting to use SS ExactTech features from the Sensei.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I like the shape of the 8200. It seems the ring finger and pinky grooves are a lot deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS COMFY!


im waiting for his review before i buy one myself









also paradigm, my father unfortunately told me i would buy all my parts in store in US, so BWU it is for me, but from the reviews i watched they say it is a pretty good keyboard, i hope i have no problems with it. its not my first choice, but they say its stable and durable, its backlit and it can be bought in stores, so yeah


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I know right but Incoming Mionix NAOS 8200 - Fnatic going to 2nd rig. Kids getting better at gaming wanting to use SS ExactTech features from the Sensei.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I like the shape of the 8200. It seems the ring finger and pinky grooves are a lot deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS COMFY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im waiting for his review before i buy one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also paradigm, my father unfortunately told me i would buy all my parts in store in US, so BWU it is for me, but from the reviews i watched they say it is a pretty good keyboard, i hope i have no problems with it. its not my first choice, but they say its stable and durable, its backlit and it can be bought in stores, so yeah
Click to expand...

Not acceptable, get out the club.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not acceptable, get out the club.


:/ im trying to convince him at least for a WASD, if not BWU it is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not acceptable, get out the club.
> 
> 
> 
> :/ im trying to convince him at least for a WASD, if not BWU it is.
Click to expand...

I was joking, lots of people in the club have BWU's.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was joking, lots of people in the club have BWU's.


but i wasnt







if games i play didnt require the numpad, i would get a QuickFire and mod it, but maybe another time, when i have money floating around again.







btw i just realized, you convinced me to buy a

-RIVE over a P9X79 Deluxe
-mechanical keyboard
-NAOS 8200

i cant believe i was so vulnerable


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was joking, lots of people in the club have BWU's.
> 
> 
> 
> but i wasnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if games i play didnt require the numpad, i would get a QuickFire and mod it, but maybe another time, when i have money floating around again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i just realized, you convinced me to buy a
> 
> -RIVE over a P9X79 Deluxe
> -mechanical keyboard
> -NAOS 8200
> 
> i cant believe i was so vulnerable
Click to expand...

Well what can I say.









What games do you play that require a number pad?

Regardless, you get get a Quickfire and a separate number pad.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was joking, lots of people in the club have BWU's.


And they're all sad bastards.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well what can I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games do you play that require a number pad?
> Regardless, you get get a Quickfire and a separate number pad.


GTAIV spawner requires one







also GTA san andreas requires one for flying planes (with multiplayer patch) but i checked, i found numpads in a store 5mins on foot away from me, its around $10, and im sure the QFR would be easier to bring from the states.


----------



## Davayy

Merry Christmas all, thought i would just snap a quick picture to show you what my main present was:
Ignore the poor quality, my desk lamp was in the right hand side and i couldn't be bothered to move it.









Majestouch 2 with browns


----------



## JCG

Merry Christmas all.









Mechanical keyboard noob here. Question - according to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, "Cherry MX Blue switches are the best cherry switch for typing", so does anyone know why Razer Blackwidow use Blues? I'm using one now, and loving the tactile feeling and 'clickyness'. Unfortunately, I do majority of my work/gaming late in to the night and the Blackwidow is too loud. Would I be right in saying Browns would suit me more? I do more typing than gaming, if that makes any difference ..


----------



## Davayy

Oh hi JCG







,

Browns are basically blues minus the sounds. Blues are good for gaming as well, just they're fairly loud, hence why most prefer browns. If you're a heavy typist you most likely wouldn't benefit from switching to browns as you would still bottom them out producing a loud sound.

Blacks and reds are also popular, they're linear, therefore you can't feel any 'bump' when you press the key, producing no sound but also this means that you don't know when a switch is activated as well as you do with a tactile switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical keyboard noob here. Question - according to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, "Cherry MX Blue switches are the best cherry switch for typing", so does anyone know why Razer Blackwidow use Blues? I'm using one now, and loving the tactile feeling and 'clickyness'. Unfortunately, I do majority of my work/gaming late in to the night and the Blackwidow is too loud. Would I be right in saying Browns would suit me more? I do more typing than gaming, if that makes any difference ..


Arguments can be made that any switch is suitable for gaming depending on the user.

Many people, if they are using a mech board for solely gaming will opt for a linear switch. This is because when many people game they end up bottoming the switches out every time, which makes the tactility of other switches such as Browns, Blues and Greens a pointless addition.

Some people however like the tactile switches for gaming as they can keep their fingers just above the actuation point, so they can actuate the switch very fast.

Personally I use Browns as I use my board for gaming and typing in roughly equal measures, the pie chart below shows what switches most people choose for gaming as indicated by data collected from new members to this club:


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> GTAIV spawner requires one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also GTA san andreas requires one for flying planes (with multiplayer patch) but i checked, i found numpads in a store 5mins on foot away from me, its around $10, and im sure the QFR would be easier to bring from the states.


Or you can check out Quickfire TK that has numpad in a tenkeyless format.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> GTAIV spawner requires one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also GTA san andreas requires one for flying planes (with multiplayer patch) but i checked, i found numpads in a store 5mins on foot away from me, its around $10, and im sure the QFR would be easier to bring from the states.


You can remap the key binds required for GTAIV trainer. I just did it now.


----------



## JCG

Hey Dave, and Paradigm84!







Thank you for the clarification.
Quote:


> Blacks and reds are also popular, they're linear, therefore you can't feel any 'bump' when you press the key, producing no sound but also this means that you don't know when a switch is activated as well as you do with a tactile switch.


I'll definitely pass on them then.

Thanks for the chart too Paradigm84!

So Browns it is. Step 2 - finding the right keyboard. *gets ready to pull hair out*
I'll post back after some searching, thanks again guys.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> You can remap the key binds required for GTAIV trainer. I just did it now.


if this is possible great! lol but you would save me space


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if this is possible great! lol but you would save me space


You just have to change the config file in your GTA trainer folder.


----------



## Urinova

Typing on it now and I am absolutely loving it.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8308187879/
IMG_20121225_203314 by Schneeder, on Flickr


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urinova*
> 
> Typing on it now and I am absolutely loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8308187879/
> IMG_20121225_203314 by Schneeder, on Flickr


Congrats on the Ducky Shine II. I love mine so far. Which switch did you get?


----------



## Ningeal

Is there any o-ring material in particular I should be looking for? I'm not going to order only o-rings from WASD, so mine will be from a website specialized on o-rings for industrial use. And do o-rings affect backlit keyboards much? Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> Is there any o-ring material in particular I should be looking for? I'm not going to order only o-rings from WASD, so mine will be from a website specialized on o-rings for industrial use. And do o-rings affect backlit keyboards much? Does anyone have any pictures?


i believe they only are around the + looking place on the keycap, so i dont think it would affect it at all, however i believe there are several types, and if it expands in size, it might affect it , not much tho.


----------



## ThriftyPo

Cherry Corp, MX Switch 2.0 Brown Switches.

It was the cheapest mechnical keyboard i could find, but it was a huge improvement over my membrane keboard. HUGE improvement.


----------



## kamikaze_

seems cheap to me.








nonetheless any mechanical keyboard is going to be an improvement over using rubber dome keys.


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i believe they only are around the + looking place on the keycap, so i dont think it would affect it at all, however i believe there are several types, and if it expands in size, it might affect it , not much tho.


AFAIK, regular o-rings have a 5mm inner diameter and are 2mm thick. So whatever material I choose, they should be fine as long as they're the same size, eh? Would really appreciate some pictures from anyone though.

Off-topic: see me on the right in my avatar? Wearin' an Instanbul T a fried gave me.


----------



## Urinova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Congrats on the Ducky Shine II. I love mine so far. Which switch did you get?


I chose browns. I did a lot of reading and decided they fit my style and use the best.


----------



## frankth3frizz

GOT MY DUCKY BLUES!!!!SOO AWESOME!! LOVE TYPING ON MINE!! yes all caps!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> GOT MY DUCKY BLUES!!!!SOO AWESOME!! LOVE TYPING ON MINE!! yes all caps!


apparently you the mx blue click sound, don't we all.









it's just too bad the only tenkeyless otaku keyboards available on elitekeyboard.com, are the mx brown. otherwise i would have bought the mx red switch since i already experienced blue on my $64 cm quickfire keyboard.

edit: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> apparently you the mx blue click sound, don't we all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just too bad the only tenkeyless otaku keyboards available on elitekeyboard.com, are the mx brown. otherwise i would have bought the mx red switch since i already experienced blue on my $64 cm quickfire keyboard.
> edit: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold


Why don't you just buy a mx red board w/o backlighting and put on blank keycaps?

Edit #1: Typo


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> Why don't you just buy a mx red board w/o backlighting and put on bank keycaps?


bank keycaps? what are those?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> bank keycaps? what are those?


He meant blank caps, without the letters printed on them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> Why don't you just buy a mx red board w/o backlighting and put on bank keycaps?
> 
> 
> 
> bank keycaps? what are those?
Click to expand...


----------



## Davayy

Shameless, George, shameless.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


so, you meant "blank" key caps.


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Shameless, George, shameless.


I think you just convinced me to go for the Ducky G2PRO with engraved pbts. =D


----------



## JCG

Just remembered that I had an MX Brown keyboard lying around, bought from a fellow OCNer too! It's an i-rocks 6230. I hate the keyboard - too compact, US layout etc, but man, this switch is pretty awesome. Just the right amount of tactile feel and very low noise compared to my Blackwidow.

Anyone have any recommendations for a decent MX Brown keyboard? I had a look around at some UK etailers and the best I could find is CM Storm Brown LED, and that's stretching my budget a bit .. Opinions?


----------



## Davayy

Is your budget around £90?


----------



## JCG

More like £75-80.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Shameless, George, shameless.


How did you know my name.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> AFAIK, regular o-rings have a 5mm inner diameter and are 2mm thick. So whatever material I choose, they should be fine as long as they're the same size, eh? Would really appreciate some pictures from anyone though.
> Off-topic: see me on the right in my avatar? Wearin' an Instanbul T a fried gave me.


those shirts are nice man! great souvenir lol


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How did you know my name.


Steam profile


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How did you know my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam profile
Click to expand...

Stalker level has increased by 1

YOU HAVE LEVELLED UP!


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Stalker level has increased by 1
> 
> YOU HAVE LEVELLED UP!











It was actually for the parcel name, but then you said it doesn't matter. All my 'stalkering' undone.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Stalker level has increased by 1
> 
> YOU HAVE LEVELLED UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually for the parcel name, but then you said it doesn't matter. All my 'stalkering' undone.
Click to expand...

I know.









Hopefully my other keycaps will be here tomorrow.


----------



## fritx

Which caps does it in my quick fire rapid? Or where can I buy them?


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Which caps does it in my quick fire rapid? Or where can I buy them?


Sorry?


----------



## atarione

edit..oops double post sorry


----------



## atarione

one of my xmas presents is this lovely new

WASD MX Cherry Brown (w/ dampers) keyboard

behold it in all it's orange esc and WASD key glory

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img20121226124616.jpg/

so much in love with this thing


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my other keycaps will be here tomorrow.


Mine should be here tomorrow. I'm going from unicorn vomit CMYK to white on white PBT.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Well, I bought me a Quickfire Rapid Blue keys and I'm loving the sound of it but, I ordered the new Quickfire TK and It's coming here by Saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Sorry?


sorry i meant where can i get keycaps for the quickfire rapid?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> sorry i meant where can i get keycaps for the quickfire rapid?


i doubt there is any, specifically for cooler master mechanical keyboards.
try cherry mx key caps http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys
they work fine on my quickfire keyboard, but i bought them for my fc200rr, so... yep. just getting that out there.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> sorry i meant where can i get keycaps for the quickfire rapid?


You can get keycaps from WASDkeyboards.com.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Any recommendations for a back lit keyboard (preferably blue or white leds) and any switch accept brown? I'm looking at the Black Widow ultimate and the ducky shine 2. I don't know if the ducky is worth the $50+ more though. Thoughts?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Any recommendations for a back lit keyboard (preferably blue or white leds) and any switch accept brown? I'm looking at the Black Widow ultimate and the ducky shine 2. I don't know if the ducky is worth the $50+ more though. Thoughts?


If you want pretty lights that you can program go with the ducky, If you want your macros go with the BW. I also like how there was MULTIPLE switches and LED combinations.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> You can get keycaps from WASDkeyboards.com.


thank you


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> If you want pretty lights that you can program go with the ducky, If you want your macros go with the BW. I also like how there was MULTIPLE switches and LED combinations.


I know that. I'm wondering if the $50 extra is worth it or if there are any back lit keyboard that I'm forgetting.

Edit: is the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium any good?


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay! People being helpful in my absence instead of random stuff.









From what I recall people who have posted in this thread with their Osmium have been pleased with.

You could look down the membership list and PM someone who has the Osmium for their thoughts.


----------



## Urinova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> I know that. I'm wondering if the $50 extra is worth it or if there are any back lit keyboard that I'm forgetting.
> Edit: is the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium any good?


I just received a Ducky Shine 2 and I love it. The black lighting is fantastic and I haven't really come across any negatives of the keyboard minus the fact that I didn't get one with a number pad but I'll get used to that. lol Overall I say it is worth it and I know this keyboard will last me a long time granted it is taken care of properly and kept clean.









I got mine with browns and it is very comfortable to type on.


----------



## nubbinator

I got an awesome Christmas present of Ducky PBT keycaps, but totally derped on their modifier key and spacebar mounting. My QFR has Costar stabilized keys while the Ducky kit is Cherry stabilizers. Does anyone know a place you can get Costar stabilized Shift, Backspace, and Space Bar keys, preferably white? Engraved would be nice, but not necessary. Oh, and in the US.


----------



## Swag

So guys, I have $60 and I can afford a K60 right now, but I already have my new Ducky with Blues. Should I still try out the reds with the K60 or buy some new sleeved cables from Corsair?







Such a dilemma! Either way I go, I'll probably still feel that void in my heart.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So guys, I have $60 and I can afford a K60 right now, but I already have my new Ducky with Blues. Should I still try out the reds with the K60 or buy some new sleeved cables from Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a dilemma! Either way I go, I'll probably still feel that void in my heart.


Stick with your Ducky Blues and go for the sleeving. Aesthetics are high up on my scale and your keyboard is already nice.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So guys, I have $60 and I can afford a K60 right now, but I already have my new Ducky with Blues. Should I still try out the reds with the K60 or buy some new sleeved cables from Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a dilemma! Either way I go, I'll probably still feel that void in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with your Ducky Blues and go for the sleeving. Aesthetics are high up on my scale and your keyboard is already nice.
Click to expand...

I wanted to see if reds were nice, but I'm not sure about them. I don't like non-tactile keyboards so I didn't know if I'll end up liking it. Yea, the sleeves seem so much reasonable. I'll get those.







Thanks!


----------



## mironccr345

I would go with the sleeved cables as well. I have QFR MX Reds (home) and OCN Ducky MX blues (work), and your not missing anything. If you already have the blues, you will more than likely not like Linear switches. Get the cables. Just MHO.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I would go with the sleeved cables as well. I have QFR MX Reds (home) and OCN Ducky MX blues (work), and your not missing anything. If you already have the blues, you will more than likely not like Linear switches. Get the cables. Just MHO.


Yea, I'm gonna order them after I receive my NH-D14 and then I'll start rebuilding my PC again. It'll be for long-term and I'll probably save up for a new GPU at that. Also to make this post justifiable for this thread, I may be getting an IBM keyboard if my dad finds it at his work somewhere.


----------



## KipH

Can you not DIY some sleeves outa para-cord or something? Then save the $60 to get a TK or other keyboard later? I would not risk a lesser keyboard after having a Duck.

And I love reds, but if you are a blue man, stick with brown or green. Even brown I bet will seem boring to you now. I can't feel the bump in them myself. They are good for a first taste but after you have your switch, switching may not work


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I got an awesome Christmas present of Ducky PBT keycaps, but totally derped on their modifier key and spacebar mounting. My QFR has Costar stabilized keys while the Ducky kit is Cherry stabilizers. Does anyone know a place you can get Costar stabilized Shift, Backspace, and Space Bar keys, preferably white? Engraved would be nice, but not necessary. Oh, and in the US.


There is no cherry or costar specified keycaps. They work on both.
You just need to take out the white inserts that's under the stabilized keys on your old keycaps and put them into the new keycaps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Can you not DIY some sleeves outa para-cord or something? Then save the $60 to get a TK or other keyboard later? I would not risk a lesser keyboard after having a Duck.
> 
> And I love reds, but if you are a blue man, stick with brown or green. Even brown I bet will seem boring to you now. I can't feel the bump in them myself. They are good for a first taste but after you have your switch, switching may not work


I can't use my brother's browns at all. Just too weak for me.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> There is no cherry or costar specified keycaps. They work on both.
> You just need to take out the white inserts that's under the stabilized keys on your old keycaps and put them into the new keycaps.


Yeah, I derped hard on that one, haha. I figured that out not too long ago.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I wanted to see if reds were nice, but I'm not sure about them. I don't like non-tactile keyboards so I didn't know if I'll end up liking it. Yea, the sleeves seem so much reasonable. I'll get those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


you should order this if you can, and try all the switches:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-sampler-kit.html

its $12 tops, that if you are interested in their keycaps and want to see the difference between laser etching and engraving.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I'm gonna order them after I receive my NH-D14 and then I'll start rebuilding my PC again. It'll be for long-term and I'll probably save up for a new GPU at that. Also to make this post justifiable for this thread, I may be getting an IBM keyboard if my dad finds it at his work somewhere.


Lucky! I've been wanting to get my hands on an IBM. But I already have Two Dell AT101W's, QFR Reds and my new Ducky Blues.







But I occasionally check eBay for deals on Model M's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Can you not DIY some sleeves outa para-cord or something? Then save the $60 to get a TK or other keyboard later? I would not risk a lesser keyboard after having a Duck.
> And I love reds, but if you are a blue man, stick with brown or green. Even brown I bet will seem boring to you now. I can't feel the bump in them myself. They are good for a first taste but after you have your switch, switching may not work


True, but some people don't have the time and patience to sleeve cables, I know I don't.







CoolerMaster TK Browns is on my next list of board's to get. I think it's a good deal for a backlite TKL (hybrid) keyboard. Well, it's the only keyboard I can find that's backlite and TKL for under $100.00. Also, I love my reds too. Great for gaming and casual typing.







But man, I'm in love with my Duckyt Blues at work.












Spoiler: Crappy Night Pic


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Lucky! I've been wanting to get my hands on an IBM. But I already have Two Dell AT101W's, QFR Reds and my new Ducky Blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I occasionally check eBay for deals on Model M's.
> True, but some people don't have the time and patience to sleeve cables, I know I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoolerMaster TK Browns is on my next list of board's to get. I think it's a good deal for a backlite TKL (hybrid) keyboard. Well, it's the only keyboard I can find that's backlite and TKL for under $100.00. Also, I love my reds too. Great for gaming and casual typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But man, I'm in love with my Duckyt Blues at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crappy Night Pic


where can i get a set of those WASD keys for my BlackWidow? was it in packaging ?


----------



## theknappkin

Guess what appeared underneath my christmas tree!!



I love this g710+, its a dream to type on


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> where can i get a set of those WASD keys for my BlackWidow? was it in packaging ?


The WASD's came in the packaging. You can go to WASD or EliteKeyBoards for custom WASD keys.


----------



## kamikaze_

bye bye $64 keyboard.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> bye bye $64 keyboard.


What wrong with a $65 keyboard? am very proud of my, it cost me nothing only a hour of my time which i enjoy


----------



## gbak

well,which colour Quick Fire Rapid preferred? black or grey ?

thinking to go for grey cm storm,as i had in black now the 6GV2..


----------



## willywill

Instead of buying the same keyboard i would've bought a full set of PBT key caps which will be a bigger improvement over ABS key caps
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-black-engraved-key-cap/lid=18974433


----------



## Phillychuck

Got my Quick Fire Rapid in Blue today, the -branding version it seems:



Just hoping the ALT key issue has been resolved, but having a backup mechanical board relives the stress a little.

Moving from blacks to blues is interesting, the blues feel like they are broken switches, and I'm pounding the heck out of them since they require less force.


----------



## sammkv

Same here, I just got rosewill blues and love cherry mx blues. I'm also coming from blacks and I need some time getting adjusted to it. Just need to lube the damn stabilizers! Hopefully the lube gets rid of that clunky sticky feeling on the stabilizer keys


----------



## Phillychuck

Speaking of stabilizers, thinking I prefer costar to cherry stabilizers. Seems much more consistent no matter where you press,


----------



## jameschisholm

I have an issue with my QFR sometimes after a restart or boot up, it does not respond..

I then plug it into another usb port, it works fine again, weird no?

any help or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I have an issue with my QFR sometimes after a restart or boot up, it does not respond..
> I then plug it into another usb port, it works fine again, weird no?
> any help or advice would be appreciated


Maybe use a PS2 port?


----------



## jameschisholm

Just plugged the QFR into the ps/2 adapter, then into the ps/2 port on my mobo. Works ok for now, I will report back in a few days to see if this has solved it.


----------



## Mangotide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I have an issue with my QFR sometimes after a restart or boot up, it does not respond..
> I then plug it into another usb port, it works fine again, weird no?
> any help or advice would be appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Just plugged the QFR into the ps/2 adapter, then into the ps/2 port on my mobo. Works ok for now, I will report back in a few days to see if this has solved it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Just plugged the QFR into the ps/2 adapter, then into the ps/2 port on my mobo. Works ok for now, I will report back in a few days to see if this has solved it.


I had this issue when using it on my laptop via usb.

Since then I have moved the keyboard over to my tower via ps2 and it has worked fine. No trouble connecting for about a week.

Seems weird that it skips connecting during usb, but works just fine with the ps2 converter.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think it's because the ps/2 port is just for keyboards and the bios picks it up at POST everytime?


----------



## gtsteviiee

I just got my quickfire TK blues!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> I just got my quickfire TK blues!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Just in time for the new year....congrats.


----------



## Wattser93

Got it for Christmas and just got around to entering the club with a photo.

I got it in MX Brown from Amazon, and got lucky enough to get the non branded version. It's a great keyboard and I'm typing this post on it. I find that I don't bottom out the Brown keys as bad as I originally thought I would because I type pretty light, so the noise isn't too bad unless I'm gaming when I'm always bottoming out the keys out of necessity.

Ignore the crappy photo of a great keyboard.

PS: The "GLOCK" is part of my mousepad, I picked up a Glock tear down mat that is typically used as a guide for detail stripping a Glock, and find that it makes a great mouse pad.


----------



## slytown

IBM Model M Blue label 1996 on the way...


----------



## jil_jil32

Yay, long time no post kyayaya :3
Happy new year everyone! <:3


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> I just got my quickfire TK blues!


about time!

I was getting lonely being the only TK owner for 7 weeks now.

lol








also first to review it in the USA.

wooo

sooo how do you like em?

I suggest writing a review:

http://www.overclock.net/products/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-with-blue-cherry-mx-switches-and-fully-led-backlit-sgk-4020-gkcl1-us


----------



## Tatakai All

I just found an unopened Model M (1391401) for $12 bucks is that worth getting or should I talk em down to $5-$8?

Sent with my [ using Tapatalk


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I just found an unopened Model M (1391401) for $12 bucks is that worth getting or should I talk em down to $5-$8?
> Sent with my [ using Tapatalk


I'd get it for $12.00 for sure! That's a steal!


----------



## Tatakai All

Well it's not a Model M board instead a it's some ntc keyboard. Oh well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Well it's not a Model M board instead a it's some ntc keyboard. Oh well.


12 dollars is the standard price of a keyboard these days anyways,


----------



## Tatakai All

At least it's mechanical, so it's not a total loss.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> At least it's mechanical, so it's not a total loss.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would have been an awesome deal if it was a Model M. Looks like White Alp Switches. How's it feel?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Would have been an awesome deal if it was a Model M. Looks like White Alp Switches. How's it feel?


So far I like it, maybe it's because of the new novelty feeling but I've been typing on it since I brought it home. The only way I can describe it is it feels like a more tactile clicky feeling than the MX Blues on my Ducky, the keys take a little more pressure to push so maybe it's like MX Blacks? I haven't used black switches personally but I've heard that they are firmer than blues correct me if I'm wrong. Another thing I enjoy for the time being is the nice resounding "click" that this keyboard makes. I tend to favor the clicky sound of MX Blues over the silent stealthiness of MX Browns but that's just personal preference. Other than that I don't really know any other way of describing White ALP switches since the only on hand experience I've had with any other type of switches are Cherry MX Browns & Blues.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> So far I like it, maybe it's because of the new novelty feeling but I've been typing on it since I brought it home. The only way I can describe it is it feels like a more tactile clicky feeling than the MX Blues on my Ducky, the keys take a little more pressure to push so maybe it's like MX Blacks? I haven't used black switches personally but I've heard that they are firmer than blues correct me if I'm wrong. Another thing I enjoy for the time being is the nice resounding "click" that this keyboard makes. I tend to favor the clicky sound of MX Blues over the silent stealthiness of MX Browns but that's just personal preference. Other than that I don't really know any other way of describing White ALP switches since the only on hand experience I've had with any other type of switches are Cherry MX Browns & Blues.


White Alps are considered the more satisfying of their switches but all Alps are of less build quality than Cherry, Topre, etc.


----------



## ezhadoank

hi all, i just purchased ducky dk 9008s cherry mx red switch, actually currently in delivery process within 3 days. how about the endurance bout this one?anyone here has it?share some experiences please?its my 1st mechanical keyboard.


----------



## magna224

ALPS is best. Specifically blues and pink/oranges =P


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> So far I like it, maybe it's because of the new novelty feeling but I've been typing on it since I brought it home. The only way I can describe it is it feels like a more tactile clicky feeling than the MX Blues on my Ducky, the keys take a little more pressure to push so maybe it's like MX Blacks? I haven't used black switches personally but I've heard that they are firmer than blues correct me if I'm wrong. Another thing I enjoy for the time being is the nice resounding "click" that this keyboard makes. I tend to favor the clicky sound of MX Blues over the silent stealthiness of MX Browns but that's just personal preference. Other than that I don't really know any other way of describing White ALP switches since the only on hand experience I've had with any other type of switches are Cherry MX Browns & Blues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's funny you've compared them to a Ducky MX Blues, because I have a Ducky with MX Blues and a Dell AT101W with Black Alps. Even though I've only had the Ducky for over two weeks, I still prefer the Dell with Black Alps Switches. It feels more firm and has a nice sound (deeper if I had to explain it) when the keys bottom out. Check out @Ripsters ALPS RipOmetter results for more information on how much force it takes to depress different type of Alps switches. Here's @Ripsters Cherry ripOmeter results if any ones interested.

Here's my Dell AT101W with Black Alps: 13 nickles - 65g


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's funny you've compared them to a Ducky MX Blues, because I have a Ducky with MX Blues and a Dell AT101W with Black Alps. Even though I've only had the Ducky for over two weeks, I still prefer the Dell with Black Alps Switches. It feels more firm and has a nice sound (deeper if I had to explain it) when the keys bottom out. Check out @Ripsters ALPS RipOmetter results for more information on how much force it takes to depress different type of Alps switches. Here's @Ripsters Cherry ripOmeter results if any ones interested.
> Here's my Dell AT101W with Black Alps: 13 nickles - 65g


I also have a Dell AT101W with black switches and dont really type on it to much i use Cherry blue switches more then anything since i type alot use a Meka G1 when i play games


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just in time for the new year....congrats.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> about time!
> I was getting lonely being the only TK owner for 7 weeks now.
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also first to review it in the USA.
> wooo
> sooo how do you like em?
> I suggest writing a review:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-with-blue-cherry-mx-switches-and-fully-led-backlit-sgk-4020-gkcl1-us


They're okay...... Just kidding! It's a really great keyboard, I love the backlighting but, I have to use it at the lowest brightness because, anything higher, it's way too bright.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Thanks!
> They're okay...... Just kidding! It's a really great keyboard, I love the backlighting but, I have to use it at the lowest brightness because, anything higher, it's way too bright.


especially when hiding in the dark man cave









its like a portable sun


----------



## burksdb

My Max Nighthawk X8 custom was delivered today.... .Man what have i been missing.



Brown Switches with some custom led work done. I'm really happy with how everything turned out.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Awww yeahh! AKIMbO's got a new toy. KMAC LE with stickered and lubed mx clears (62g Korean springs).







Pics courtesy of WhiteFireDragon (at Geekhack)...he put some serious work into it for me.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Awww yeahh! AKIMbO's got a new toy. KMAC LE with stickered and lubed mx clears (62g Korean springs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of WhiteFireDragon (at Geekhack)...he put some serious work into it for me.


oh lord thats clean


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Awww yeahh! AKIMbO's got a new toy. KMAC LE with stickered and lubed mx clears (62g Korean springs).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of WhiteFireDragon (at Geekhack)...he put some serious work into it for me.


That's absolutely beautiful O_0;; I wish I could get my hands on a clear board







Absolutely jealous


----------



## Ergates

Very nice indeed, Akimbo!


----------



## Paradigm84

People need to learn to use spoiler tags whilst quoting posts.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> People need to learn to use spoiler tags whilst quoting posts.


People need to learn to vote AKIMbO for keyboard of the month.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> People need to learn to use spoiler tags whilst quoting posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to learn to vote AKIMbO for keyboard of the month.
Click to expand...

Reminds me, with all of this exam revision I've forgotten to do the thread and poll for last month, but given that you and I were the only two entries and I'm busy for the next week or so, I'll skip the thread and poll and give the award to you.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Reminds me, with all of this exam revision I've forgotten to do the thread and poll for last month, but given that you and I were the only two entries and I'm busy for the next week or so, I'll skip the thread and poll and give the award to you.


Keyboard of the month award by default...I'll take it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Reminds me, with all of this exam revision I've forgotten to do the thread and poll for last month, but given that you and I were the only two entries and I'm busy for the next week or so, I'll skip the thread and poll and give the award to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard of the month award by default...I'll take it!
Click to expand...

Which by extension means you can't win for January and can only win another two times this year.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which by extension means you can't win for January and can only win another two times this year.


Pshh....I've got more kehberbs to enter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which by extension means you can't win for January and can only win another two times this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pshh....I've got more kehberbs to enter.
Click to expand...

But other people need to have a chance also.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> But other people need to have a chance also.


Ok fine...I'll give them until February.


----------



## SalisburySteak

What do you guys think of the new Razer Orbweaver?


----------



## dimwit13

Hello.
Well after some lurking and research, i am now the proud owner of a Max X8.
My 47th B-Day present to myself.
I decided that this would be my best choice for my first mechanical KB.



I am looking forward to trying it out.
I had the choice of the KB or some M-Audio AV40s and since I bought myself some Senn. HD598s and a Xonar STX for Christmas,
I went with the KB. (ok, I am going to order the speakers next week-lol)
I will post with my thoughts on it, when it gets here next week.

-dimwit-


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Hello.
> Well after some lurking and research, i am now the proud owner of a Max X8.
> My 47th B-Day present to myself.
> I decided that this would be my best choice for my first mechanical KB.
> -dimwit-


awesome i just got mine in the other day and i'm loving it. I went with a purple base and had some white blue and green custom work done. turned out perfect and the leds are really clear and bright.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> What do you guys think of the new Razer Orbweaver?


Layout could be problematic for those who have larger hand. They had a similar issue with their original model of that.

Like wise, they're only in MX-Blue's.

If it had a switch selection; I'd pick one up to see how it is. I'm not touchin it before hand, since Blue's trip me up in gaming, and this thing isn't a typing piece of kit. It's a gaming one, through and through.


----------



## Antero

Leopold FC700R Cherry MX Brown


----------



## wompwomp

^^
Where'd you get your FC700 at?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> ^^
> Where'd you get your FC700 at?


I think they only ship from Australia and Korea. I could be wrong.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I think they only ship from Australia and Korea. I could be wrong.


Yep, i email EK Keyboard like 3 time over a the year and they never reply, i guess they are tried of getting asked the same question


----------



## Antero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Yep, i email EK Keyboard like 3 time over a the year and they never reply, i guess they are tried of getting asked the same question


EK won't have them any soon, people have been waiting since Q2 2012. I couldn't stand the wait anymore and got it from gmarket.co.kr which ended up at 179880 South Korean Won (about 170$) after shipping


----------



## Paradigm84

Order keycaps from techkeys on 18th Dec, get a notification today that they are in Chicago.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Awww yeahh! AKIMbO's got a new toy. KMAC LE with stickered and lubed mx clears (62g Korean springs).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of WhiteFireDragon (at Geekhack)...he put some ser
> 
> 
> ious work into it for me.


So nice!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopold FC700R Cherry MX Brown


I like it! Makes me want to get white keycaps for my QFR.


----------



## willywill

Score another one but this time i got the mother of all keyboard, the IBM Model M, i got to say this is hell of a keyboard and i only got less then minutes typing on it. Im in love when this keyboard.


----------



## jameschisholm

Are white keycaps worth it, won't they get dirty quicker?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Score another one but this time i got the mother of all keyboard, the IBM Model M, i got to say this is hell of a keyboard and i only got less then minutes typing on it. Im in love when this keyboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IBM Model M


Nice Find. I'm very tempted to try and hunt one of those down as I'm seriously loving my MX Blues. I should probably still try browns at some point however.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Are white keycaps worth it, won't they get dirty quicker?


had mine for like 2 months now and they show no signs of changing colors!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> awesome i just got mine in the other day and i'm loving it. I went with a purple base and had some white blue and green custom work done. turned out perfect and the leds are really clear and bright.


How long did it take them to send it out after it was processed?

thanks

-dimwit-


----------



## phillyd

So my Razer Goliathus works well as wrist rest:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my Razer Goliathus works well as wrist rest:


You mean keyboard mat? I think it needs to be raised to be a wrist rest







.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my Razer Goliathus works well as wrist rest:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean keyboard mat? I think it needs to be raised to be a wrist rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It's a gosh darned desk pad!
lol i guess so though.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice Find. I'm very tempted to try and hunt one of those down as I'm seriously loving my MX Blues. I should probably still try browns at some point however.


Put it like this am about to put all my other mechanical keyboard for sale and just stick to this one, I got a CM QFR, Meka G1, and a Dell AT101W, Blue switches were my daily driver but, now i know why people say this is the best keyboard. Keep checking your local craigslist it will pop up i paid $20 for it


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my Razer Goliathus works well as wrist rest:


Awesome pad! I just ordered one for my glass desk.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Awesome pad! I just ordered one for my glass desk.


That seems to be the only way to do a glass desk lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That seems to be the only way to do a glass desk lol


Pretty much










ugly picture is ugly


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly picture is ugly


nice setup! As for the picture, turn up the lights and turn off the flash.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Newest addition...just for the lols...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, I've gotta give Maxkeyboard credit. I shipped my x9 for RMA last Friday and received this message last night.
Quote:


> We have received your keyboard back to our service center.
> According to technician that performed test on your keyboard confirmed that the firmware on the keyboard has quit working due to memory issue.
> This is a very rare occurrence and we do not have the part in stock and to order them it takes weeks to get them here.
> 
> 1) We would like to offer you a new replacement keyboard.
> Currently we only have Nighthawk X9 with Cherry mx red switch + white color LED.
> Would it be okay to for you to accept it?
> Also we will let you do a semi custom led (up to 12 color led) free
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x9-semi-custom-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html
> you can use the above link as an example.
> 
> 2) Pick any keyboard from our current product line which is in stock
> 
> 3) If you would like to wait for new same exact keyboard. Our new shipment of Nighthawk X9 (cherry mx red + red led) will be back in stock around end of January - early February.
> 
> Thank you and we are sorry for the inconvenience that may have caused.
> 
> Regards,
> Jerry
> Max Keyboard


Now, I just wish I had not ordered new caps for my Meka G1.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Well, I've gotta give Maxkeyboard credit. I shipped my x9 for RMA last Friday and received this message last night.
> Now, I just wish I had not ordered new caps for my Meka G1.


Just accept the loss and go with option 1


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my Razer Goliathus works well as wrist rest:


Eek that looks so close to mine:



On which note my Ducky Shine 2 came today, MX Browns with White LEDS. OHMYGAWDITSAWESOME!!!!!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Awww yeahh! AKIMbO's got a new toy. KMAC LE with stickered and lubed mx clears (62g Korean springs).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of WhiteFireDragon (at Geekhack)...he put some serious work into it for me.


Got three questions for you...

1. Where in Florida do you live?
2. Do you own any of the following: Firearms, Vicious dogs, Alarm systems?
3. Are you leaving the city/state/country any time in the near future?
I'm in Florida as well and depending your answers to questions 2 and 3 are (distance won't matter... I'd drive from Key West to Tallahassee for a gorgeous board like that without even thinking about it) ... I may just have to "pay" you a visit...









And on a more serious note.
3. Where on earth do you guys find them keyboards?
Maybe my Google-Fu is weak, but searching for mechanical keyboards only returns the "usual suspects", but none of these "pure custom" boards. Or are these things made by order only?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> Got three questions for you...
> 1. Where in Florida do you live?
> 2. Do you own any of the following: Firearms, Vicious dogs, Alarm systems?
> 3. Are you leaving the city/state/country any time in the near future?
> I'm in Florida as well and depending your answers to questions 2 and 3 are (distance won't matter... I'd drive from Key West to Tallahassee for a gorgeous board like that without even thinking about it) ... I may just have to "pay" you a visit...


LOL! You just said what I was about to say but decided not to in the case he may take me seriously







You and I should get together and pay his house a visit together. We can divide his huge stash evenly among ourselves


----------



## Kanalplus

So many nice keyboards!!









I'm still bashing my 10+ years old Cherry ML4100 (G84) and waiting for better days ($$) to join the club with proper mech keyboard.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Just purchased a Vortex KBT Pure CNC Limited Edition keyboard w/ browns earlier today. This will be my first mechanical keyboard and I cannot wait for it to get here. Will post back when it arrives


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Just purchased a Vortex KBT Pure CNC Limited Edition keyboard w/ browns earlier today. This will be my first mechanical keyboard and I cannot wait for it to get here. Will post back when it arrives


That's one little monster, got the best of the best in a small package


----------



## Belial

edit:

How do you know if your switches need to be lubed?

I spilled mineral oil on my keyboard and believe I've cleaned it all out, but some of the keys sound... duller, lower, not as loud, they dont feel as light, sometimes i can hear the spring even in the fine switches, but not at all in the affected ones.

It isn't bad, i've mostly cleaned it up, i could just use the keyboard and go on my way, and i dont think most people would even notice. I dipped the affected half of the board in 91% ipa a few times, but just some of the switches aren't 100%. They are like at 85%, if that makes sense.

i would assume id use deoxit d5, per ripster guide.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> Got three questions for you...
> 1. Where in Florida do you live?
> 2. Do you own any of the following: Firearms, Vicious dogs, Alarm systems?
> 3. Are you leaving the city/state/country any time in the near future?
> I'm in Florida as well and depending your answers to questions 2 and 3 are (distance won't matter... I'd drive from Key West to Tallahassee for a gorgeous board like that without even thinking about it) ... I may just have to "pay" you a visit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a more serious note.
> 3. Where on earth do you guys find them keyboards?
> Maybe my Google-Fu is weak, but searching for mechanical keyboards only returns the "usual suspects", but none of these "pure custom" boards. Or are these things made by order only?


some of them you have to get it from the darkest realms of korea.


----------



## Arizonian

Wow, sorry to hear about your spill into the keyboard Belial.

The rice idea is great for water moister like from inside a smart phone. I'm not sure about oils out of a keyboard. If you did try that it would have to be laid down in a bed of rice without getting rice into the keyboard sitting on top. Then somehow manage to create a seal that would force the rice to absorb if possible the oils moister if it dissipates. Plastic bin big enough for keyboard to lay in that's actually as small as you can get it without a lot of room I'd imagine for tighter seal. Try at best, nothing to lose.

Good luck.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> edit:
> How do you know if your switches need to be lubed?
> I spilled mineral oil on my keyboard and believe I've cleaned it all out, but some of the keys sound... duller, lower, not as loud, they dont feel as light, sometimes i can hear the spring even in the fine switches, but not at all in the affected ones.
> It isn't bad, i've mostly cleaned it up, i could just use the keyboard and go on my way, and i dont think most people would even notice. I dipped the affected half of the board in 91% ipa a few times, but just some of the switches aren't 100%. They are like at 85%, if that makes sense.
> i would assume id use deoxit d5, per ripster guide.


keys are probably "sticky"

can't you dishwash keyboards?

just don't use the heat function,

i know people that dishwashed their mobo's


----------



## Gubz

I recently fell in love with blues again, but as there is no retailers in Norway that sells TKL keyboards with blues and I didn't really feel like ordering from another country, I decided to modify my QFR with blacks.
The blue switches I got from my DAS ultimate.


From the Q key to the key left for right shift is blues, rest is blacks.


----------



## Belial

The keys aren't 'sticky', they just aren't 100^%, they are like their 85%, if that makes sense. I mean maybe they are sticky, the problem here is so minor that I wouldn't know if it's sticky or what, in the big scheme of things I could go on with my life. Here's a youtube video I uploaded of the keys, most evident at the end:






I mean for all I know maybe this is how the keys worked before the spill....

I don't want to dishwash because half the keyboard is perfectly okay (i mean i could bag it or something if dishwashing is really the best idea)...

There's just still oil in there, after multiple 20 minute 91% ipa baths. If I stick my face between 2 of the bad switches, and suck really hard, I'll pull oil out (it's obviously not water or IPA, it's oily, oil). Not a lot, but i mean i just keep pulling and pulling and it's just never ending slight bits of oil coming out...

I'm also thinking maybe the keyboard has to be lubed, but i dont know what a keyboard would have to be like. Isn't lubing good for the keyboard anyways? Just get some deoxit D5 from radioshack and shoot it into the switch...


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice!

The OP has been updated with the new winners picture. (with help from anubis1127)

In case anyone missed it, _AKIMbO_ was the winner for December with his overhauled IBM F-122, pictures and the mods he made found here.

Start submitting entries for January if you see any cool boards around the site.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> I recently fell in love with blues again, but as there is no retailers in Norway that sells TKL keyboards with blues and I didn't really feel like ordering from another country, I decided to modify my QFR with blacks.
> The blue switches I got from my DAS ultimate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Q key to the key left for right shift is blues, rest is blacks.


stop... stop... its killing me.

it looks so , think im gonna mope in regret now.


----------



## dimwit13

Well I got my Max X8 and so far I am loving it.
I love it as much as these pictures suck.
I love the sound the space bar makes.


OMG, clean the desk.





May I join the club?

-dimwit-


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Well I got my Max X8 and so far I am loving it.
> I love it as much as these pictures suck.
> I love the sound the space bar makes.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> OMG, clean the desk.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> May I join the club?
> 
> -dimwit-


If you submit your details in the form in the OP.

I'm off to bed now though so I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## KipH

Look at this video and tell me your first thought
:





So, what was your first thought. YA ! Me too.

They are blue switch keyboards! LOL


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you submit your details in the form in the OP.
> 
> I'm off to bed now though so I'll add you tomorrow.


Thank you and done.

-dimwit-


----------



## atarione

I got a Rosewill RK-9000RE for $24.99 combo with celeron D....???? possibly newegg pricing error but they shipped it.

it isn't bad.... gives me even more appreciation for the dampers on my WASD MX-brown V1 keyboard... bottoming out sound is rather unpleasant ...yes yes i know don't bottom out... hard for me to not bottom out personally especially with the reds.... but for $24.99 it makes a nice backup mechanical keyboard indeed.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img20130104142303copy.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Drakan290

Anyone know where to get some mx blues or greens? (Either ghetto greens because my current qfr is blacks, or regular greens becuase *awesome*)

Also, is the QFR plate or PCB mounted? I have a good soldering iron, heat gun, solder sucker, etc so it's not hard for me to replace the keys, but i've never done it before. There seem to be differing opinions as far as ease of replacement for pcb and plate mounted.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakan290*
> 
> Anyone know where to get some mx blues or greens? (Either ghetto greens because my current qfr is blacks, or regular greens becuase *awesome*)
> 
> Also, is the QFR plate or PCB mounted? I have a good soldering iron, heat gun, solder sucker, etc so it's not hard for me to replace the keys, but i've never done it before. There seem to be differing opinions as far as ease of replacement for pcb and plate mounted.


i believe plate


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakan290*
> 
> Anyone know where to get some mx blues or greens? (Either ghetto greens because my current qfr is blacks, or regular greens becuase *awesome*)
> 
> Also, is the QFR plate or PCB mounted? I have a good soldering iron, heat gun, solder sucker, etc so it's not hard for me to replace the keys, but i've never done it before. There seem to be differing opinions as far as ease of replacement for pcb and plate mounted.


Ghetto greens (blues with black spring) feels more like browns with the stiffness of the blacks btw. Greens feels a lot better.
The QFR is plate mounted.

I followed 



 tutorial on how to desolder cherry switches. The guy is very thorough, worth a watch if you don't know how to solder.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Just purchased a Vortex KBT Pure CNC Limited Edition keyboard w/ browns earlier today. This will be my first mechanical keyboard and I cannot wait for it to get here. Will post back when it arrives


That's very nice!! I'm sure you're gonna love it. I'd totally want one, but I have a 104 key job.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I got a Rosewill RK-9000RE for $24.99 combo with celeron D....???? possibly newegg pricing error but they shipped it.
> it isn't bad.... gives me even more appreciation for the dampers on my WASD MX-brown V1 keyboard... bottoming out sound is rather unpleasant ...yes yes i know don't bottom out... hard for me to not bottom out personally especially with the reds.... but for $24.99 it makes a nice backup mechanical keyboard indee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img20130104142303copy.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Man, that's a sweet deal! LuckY.


----------



## Arizonian

Any thoughts on the new *Roccat Ryos MK Pro* keyboard coming out?

Over the top video that doesn't say much but get the younger crowd to go...wow possibly.














CES 2013 Review with Roccat CEO talking about and showing off the keyboard properly.














I don't know why there is a T1, T2, T3 keys right under the palm area near the space bar? I'd imagine it's going to be in the way especially if you remove the wrist guard. Two ARM processors, one for lighting and one for keyboard functionalities that sort of makes me go.....wow.


----------



## Tator Tot

The ARM CPU's are nothing that fancy.

They're mainly there to tie into their software package.

The T1, T2, & T3 keys are designed to give you extra macros, similar to mouse macros. In that you can bind certain important functions to them so your fingers always stay on WSAD.

On other Roccat boards, they're designed in such a way where they never get in the way but they can be nice to have.


----------



## phillyd

There's a 50% off code for all peripherals on the Razer store. BESTOFCES2013
Most boards are out of stock. Last I checked regular black widow stealth and ultimate stealth were in stock. I wanted an Arctosa and a Ultimate 2013 but they ran out of em before I could so i got a Mamba and an XBOX controller.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Since the Razer store has almost everything 50% off (the thing that isn't is the Blade), would it be better to spend $70 on a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 or stay with my CM Storm Trigger?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Since the Razer store has almost everything 50% off (the thing that isn't is the Blade), would it be better to spend $70 on a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 or stay with my CM Storm Trigger?


I personally think the trigger is a better board. I've owned an Ultimate (non 2013) and other than the switch type (I love blues) I like the Storm Trigger much better.


----------



## rmp459

got bored - bought myself a new ducky and some keycaps. also wanted to be a giddy child and share pictures of it. I am sure plenty of people will hate the purple caps, but i love them haha.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> got bored - bought myself a new ducky and some keycaps. also wanted to be a giddy child and share pictures of it. I am sure plenty of people will hate the purple caps, but i love them haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually, that's a nice color combo. Nice to see something different over the favorable colors. (Blue, White, Green.)


----------



## penguinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> got bored - bought myself a new ducky and some keycaps. also wanted to be a giddy child and share pictures of it. I am sure plenty of people will hate the purple caps, but i love them haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how do you like the wrist rest?


----------



## .theMetal

sold my regular old razer blackwidow and picked up this guy:



its not the greatest pic, I took it with my phone. but it is such a badasssss board

btw, I am some what of a razer fan boy, as much as I hate to admit it. razer has only treated me extremely well. I have a 5 year old salmosa mouse that works as good as the day I bought it (off if woot for $13.37 (woot and their nerdy humor)). I guess I will trust them until they give me a reason not to.

it is an amazing keyboard, from what I know. I have recently had a chance to use a daskeyboard with blues (mac version, one of my bosses has at work) and I honestly would put this thing against it any day. It is all flat black when my last board had the shiny black surface that soaked up every finger print.

what do you experts think? have any of you used this board?

blue is the only key I've used but i really like it. I swear my wpm go up by at least 15 when using it. I borrowed a regular rubber dome board from the friend I sold the old blackwidow to and it really drove me nuts. It squeaked instead of clicked, was very unresponsive, and was light enough to slide all over my desk.

ps: the cord is removable and braided and it came with a satin (I guess) carrying case


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sold my regular old razer blackwidow and picked up this guy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not the greatest pic, I took it with my phone. but it is such a badasssss board
> 
> btw, I am some what of a razer fan boy, as much as I hate to admit it. razer has only treated me extremely well. I have a 5 year old salmosa mouse that works as good as the day I bought it (off if woot for $13.37 (woot and their nerdy humor)). I guess I will trust them until they give me a reason not to.
> 
> it is an amazing keyboard, from what I know. I have recently had a chance to use a daskeyboard with blues (mac version, one of my bosses has at work) and I honestly would put this thing against it any day. It is all flat black when my last board had the shiny black surface that soaked up every finger print.
> 
> what do you experts think? have any of you used this board?
> 
> blue is the only key I've used but i really like it. I swear my wpm go up by at least 15 when using it. I borrowed a regular rubber dome board from the friend I sold the old blackwidow to and it really drove me nuts. It squeaked instead of clicked, was very unresponsive, and was light enough to slide all over my desk.
> 
> ps: the cord is removable and braided and it came with a satin (I guess) carrying case


how did I miss this! I would've bought it today. Always wanted a tenkeyless. It's a good thing they ran out of both the normal and stealth, because I would've had to buy one right now. I don't need to be spending any more!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sold my regular old razer blackwidow and picked up this guy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not the greatest pic, I took it with my phone. but it is such a badasssss board
> 
> btw, I am some what of a razer fan boy, as much as I hate to admit it. razer has only treated me extremely well. I have a 5 year old salmosa mouse that works as good as the day I bought it (off if woot for $13.37 (woot and their nerdy humor)). I guess I will trust them until they give me a reason not to.
> 
> it is an amazing keyboard, from what I know. I have recently had a chance to use a daskeyboard with blues (mac version, one of my bosses has at work) and I honestly would put this thing against it any day. It is all flat black when my last board had the shiny black surface that soaked up every finger print.
> 
> what do you experts think? have any of you used this board?
> 
> blue is the only key I've used but i really like it. I swear my wpm go up by at least 15 when using it. I borrowed a regular rubber dome board from the friend I sold the old blackwidow to and it really drove me nuts. It squeaked instead of clicked, was very unresponsive, and was light enough to slide all over my desk.
> 
> ps: the cord is removable and braided and it came with a satin (I guess) carrying case


I almost got that keyboard. But opted for the QFR because the Razer only came in MX Blues. Nice looking board imo.




Priced really well too.


----------



## .theMetal

Yea if it would have came in browns, I would have got them to try. very nice board for 80 bucks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yea if it would have came in browns, I would have got them to try. very nice board for 80 bucks.


The stealth edition is the one with Browns.


----------



## MKHunt

So my Mionix Zibal 60 is taking a dump on me. The k key drops out 1/100 presses or so, the backlighting has burned out, the USb ports on the first board burned out. My friend's Zibal is experiencing similar issues as well (with the backlighting). I've been looking at browns since this kb still works kind of and I;d like to diversify. Ducky shine 2 would be an easy choice since I love the backlit keyboards, but having experienced Costar stabilizers, I just can't stand the Cherry stabs.

Are people still happy with their MaxKeyboards? Or is CM the way to go?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The stealth edition is the one with Browns.


yea that's right, they just don't make a tenkeyless stealth, yet at least. and that stealth is an expensive board at $140 but its the ultimate so they charge you 40 dollars for the green back lighting


----------



## phillyd

http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-blackwidow-tournament-stealth-edition
yes they do^^


----------



## LinkPro

Yes, this is me during winter break...


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So my Mionix Zibal 60 is taking a dump on me. The k key drops out 1/100 presses or so, the backlighting has burned out, the USb ports on the first board burned out. My friend's Zibal is experiencing similar issues as well (with the backlighting). I've been looking at browns since this kb still works kind of and I;d like to diversify. Ducky shine 2 would be an easy choice since I love the backlit keyboards, but having experienced Costar stabilizers, I just can't stand the Cherry stabs.
> 
> Are people still happy with their MaxKeyboards? Or is CM the way to go?


That suck but before spending another $140 on a new board, email Mionix maybe they can work out something with you and send you a replacement or get that one fix


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Yes, this is me during winter break...


LOL epic


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-blackwidow-tournament-stealth-edition
> yes they do^^


o check that out! thanks for the info, I retract my previous statement. I definitely didn't see it on newegg which is where I ordered (had some gift cards)

not too big of a deal though, I don't mind the blues.


----------



## phillyd

I while typing, I realized my keyboard was centered to my left. after adjusting my mousepad and keyboard so typing was balanced, I reached way over to the right for my mouse and understood the love of tenkeyless boards.

Anyone got a Razer BlackWidow Tournament that they are willing to trade for or sell?

Also Facebook Mechanical Keyboard Group


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Actually, that's a nice color combo. Nice to see something different over the favorable colors. (Blue, White, Green.)


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> how do you like the wrist rest?


Firm, but is a very comfortable angle to type at. Seems very well made too.


----------



## Jocelyn84

I'm going to surprise my GF with the KBT Pure CNC that isn't even here yet, and I decided to buy something else for myself. Customized Poker from MMB with ergo clears (MX Clear w/ 62g Korean springs), Stainless Steel Poker Plate, Pink switch stickers, and Purple LED. Once again, I cannot wait for them to arrive


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for a TKL board with media keys for <$100? no macros needed, MX Blue or Green switches, LED's would be nice, in green, but not necessary. Matte black finish, needs some style to it. Currently looking at the Razer BlackWidow Tournament.


----------



## S197_FTW

just got my cooler master quick fire rapid with cherry mx Green switches to go along with my razer black widow ultimate love the clickyness and feel of both boards.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197_FTW*
> 
> just got my cooler master quick fire rapid with cherry mx Green switches to go along with my razer black widow ultimate love the clickyness and feel of both boards.


I'm thinking about getting that board and that Naga Hex. How are they?


----------



## S197_FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting that board and that Naga Hex. How are they?


personally i love my hex just the right amount of buttons i had a naga epic but i enjoy the hex a bit more as far as the keyboards very comfortable.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197_FTW*
> 
> just got my cooler master quick fire rapid with cherry mx Green switches to go along with my razer black widow ultimate love the clickyness and feel of both boards.


How noticeable is the extra stiffness of the greens vs the blues?


----------



## S197_FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> How noticeable is the extra stiffness of the greens vs the blues?


they're quite stiff and will take some getting used to at first but feel good.


----------



## azianai

finally got my hands on a Filco Metallic Blue MX Blue!
And it came with the Filco 2012 Dragon Keycap.
Put my NIQMOD cap on it, waiting for the cherry replica thick PBT GB to ship to me, then it'll be bye bye ABS, hello sweet PBT.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I just put my keyboard in the dishwasher, how long do I have to let it dry at the least? I live in a somewhat cool environment. This keyboard cost me quite a bit of money so I really don't want to risk killing it.


----------



## Faze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> got bored - bought myself a new ducky and some keycaps. also wanted to be a giddy child and share pictures of it. I am sure plenty of people will hate the purple caps, but i love them haha.


Never thought I'd say this about a keyboard with those colors but it looks sick. You should make a video of it so I can see more







.


----------



## boost

The Cheat:
Red/Sliver/Red Case
Cherry MX Green Stems
62g Springs
Sticked
Custom Sleeve USB cable using MSPC-X
Wyse Double Shot keys


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> The Cheat:
> Red/Sliver/Red Case
> Cherry MX Green Stems
> 62g Springs
> Sticked
> Custom Sleeve USB cable using MSPC-X
> Wyse Double Shot keys


Wow, it looks lovely! Very very nice looking board...


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Wow, it looks lovely! Very very nice looking board...


Thanks!!!!

Got some more KB's coming in today, will post pics of them also


----------



## Paradigm84

I see and hear of more keyboards being bought, yet I see no submissions for the Keyboard of the Month competition, guess I will run uncontested then.


----------



## Crooksy

Here's a shot of my newly updated board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Blank keys.









Looking good.


----------



## Col5

Anyone know when CM Storm QuickFire TK brown version will be availible in the UK seems only the red version is availible ?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see and hear of more keyboards being bought, yet I see no submissions for the Keyboard of the Month competition, guess I will run uncontested then.


I suppose I could enter if you want some competition.
















sorry still cell pics, just with more time taken.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Here's a shot of my newly updated board.


Those blank keys are really nice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see and hear of more keyboards being bought, yet I see no submissions for the Keyboard of the Month competition, guess I will run uncontested then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could enter if you want some competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry still cell pics, just with more time taken.
Click to expand...

Is it modified in any way? The competition is really only for modified boards otherwise we could have multiple entries with the same board and no way of picking a winner.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Those blank keys are really nice


Thanks man, I appreciate the feedback. I'm very happy with them!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I see and hear of more keyboards being bought, yet I see no submissions for the Keyboard of the Month competition, guess I will run uncontested then.


With what I've been seeing I'm not sure how a stock Ducky Shines II with purple/pink LED's could compete.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is it modified in any way? The competition is really only for modified boards otherwise we could have multiple entries with the same board and no way of picking a winner.


nah its all good. I just bought it haven't had a chance to mod, I just wanted to post a few more pictures really.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> The Cheat:
> Red/Sliver/Red Case
> Cherry MX Green Stems
> 62g Springs
> Sticked
> Custom Sleeve USB cable using MSPC-X
> Wyse Double Shot keys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, That looks good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Here's a shot of my newly updated board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love that stealth look. How hard is it getting use to typing on blank keycaps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I suppose I could enter if you want some competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry still cell pics, just with more time taken.


Like that look of that keyboard.


----------



## Gubz

Got this badboy yesterday (and a Speedlight SB-700).





As opposed to other Noppoo Choc Mini's I've seen, mine has got 1.25 modifiers. Did I get a version 2.1 or something?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I love that stealth look. How hard is it getting use to typing on blank keycaps?
> 
> Like that look of that keyboard.


It's not too bad as I can touch type 90% of the time. Even when I do look down though, it's not any harder than when you have the actual characters on the caps, you can sort of visualize them


----------



## boredgunner

Sold all my CM keyboards and got a Ducky Shine II. I don't regret it.







Matches very well with my Recon.


----------



## phillyd

Sold my storm trigger and bought a Razer BlackWidow Tournament open box on newegg.hopefully gonna get a custom key cap set for it but I need to find a place that will front print the keys and will sell custom TKL sets. Don't wanna pay $60 and have a ton of excess keys.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sold my storm trigger and bought a Razer BlackWidow Tournament open box on newegg.hopefully gonna get a custom key cap set for it but I need to find a place that will front print the keys and will sell custom TKL sets. Don't wanna pay $60 and have a ton of excess keys.


that's awesome you finally traded in! how much did you pay for the open box and sell the storm for, if you don't mind me asking? also be careful when ordering a keyset, I heard (correct me if I'm wrong, anyone) that the razer boards have a different sized space bar then other boards. It seemed like someone said that when I asked about replacement caps on my previous blackwidow.

I would love to get a set of blank, black keys for mine, and maybe some green wsad keys.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sold my storm trigger and bought a Razer BlackWidow Tournament open box on newegg


Isn't that a downgrade?


----------



## Antero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Got this badboy yesterday (and a Speedlight SB-700).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to other Noppoo Choc Mini's I've seen, mine has got 1.25 modifiers. Did I get a version 2.1 or something?


yes you got the gen2 version aka the bad version, i got one as well and i regret buying it


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> that's awesome you finally traded in! how much did you pay for the open box and sell the storm for, if you don't mind me asking? also be careful when ordering a keyset, I heard (correct me if I'm wrong, anyone) that the razer boards have a different sized space bar then other boards. It seemed like someone said that when I asked about replacement caps on my previous blackwidow.
> 
> I would love to get a set of blank, black keys for mine, and maybe some green wsad keys.


I sold if tor $80+ shipping and bought the tournament for $63
Thanks for the info about the space bar!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Isn't that a downgrade?


Not really. I got better switches, a better looking board, fits my color scheme, has a better layout, tenkeyless, no macros


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I sold if tor $80+ shipping and bought the tournament for $63


Nice work


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for a key set for TKL boards? Don't wanna pay for a WASD set.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for a key set for TKL boards? Don't wanna pay for a WASD set.


That is kind of a downgrade but your going to feel more comfortable which is more important, I suggest going for a full set of PBT key caps since people always complain but the cheap Razer key caps
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=69


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I sold if tor $80+ shipping and bought the tournament for $63
> Thanks for the info about the space bar!
> Not really. I got better switches, a better looking board, fits my color scheme, has a better layout, tenkeyless, no macros


Nice man! regardless of upgrade/downgrade, It's still a good quality keyboard and well priced for a TKL.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the price is what got me. Made a small profit and am happier with my new item


----------



## CptChiggs

Ready to join the club!





Custom keyset will soon be implemented!


----------



## Paradigm84

^Custom is good, I want more people entering my competition, hopefully soon I'll be able to get a prize sorted for Keyboard of the Month like unique keycaps.









Also the membership list is up to date, been a bit busy with exams but every entry is now in the sheet, and we have almost 800 members, could we be the biggest club on OCN?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Custom is good, I want more people entering my competition, hopefully soon I'll be able to get a prize sorted for Keyboard of the Month like unique keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the membership list is up to date, been a bit busy with exams but every entry is now in the sheet, and we have almost 800 members, could we be the biggest club on OCN?


No worries, I'll be entering this month. I just need to do a brief touch up and taking new pics, then it will be up.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Custom is good, I want more people entering my competition, hopefully soon I'll be able to get a prize sorted for Keyboard of the Month like unique keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the membership list is up to date, been a bit busy with exams but every entry is now in the sheet, and we have almost 800 members, could we be the biggest club on OCN?


Can I enter this month


----------



## Paradigm84

This is good, my other keycaps should be here in a week-ish so we should have some good competition.


----------



## phillyd

OCN water cooling club is bigger i think.

Looks like $46 is the cheapest I can get a key cap set for :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OCN water cooling club is bigger i think.
> 
> Looks like $46 is the cheapest I can get a key cap set for :/


We will have to start recruiting some more then.









And that isn't a bad price for a set of keycaps.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OCN water cooling club is bigger i think.
> 
> Looks like $46 is the cheapest I can get a key cap set for :/


You can get PBT set for about $35 in printed or engraved


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OCN water cooling club is bigger i think.
> 
> Looks like $46 is the cheapest I can get a key cap set for :/
> 
> 
> 
> You can get PBT set for about $35 in printed or engraved
Click to expand...

I want a custom mix of plain and printed.


----------



## Paradigm84

Where from?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Where from?


Here you go, it's $35 for a set of 104


----------



## Paradigm84

I should probably join then for the next time I want keycaps.


----------



## chinesethunda

so.... on top of my razer blackwidow and my cm storm trigger, i just got the cm quickfire cuz i wanted a tenkeyless board to play games on lol


----------



## slytown

Horribly made but it feels good.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Horribly made but it feels good.


I was considering one of those. I'm still trying to sort out what I want for my 3rd mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Tatakai All

I've got another k/b to add. It's a brand new in box NTC Enhanced 101 I picked up on craigslist for $12 bucks. I've mentioned it before but can't find where that post is.


----------



## willywill

Keep the old mechanical keyboard coming, right now me and a IBM Model M are the perfect match, i haven't stop using it ever since i got it, I forgot what Cherry Blue switches feel like


----------



## phillyd

I'm gonna start scraping Craigslist for really old keyboards.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should probably join then for the next time I want keycaps.


dont forget to add shipping, it comes out to like $43 lol.

And yeah GH is where you go for caps, i tried selling some of my caps/keyboards/stuff on OCN for 3 weeks, no interest
put it on GH, i get bombarded with PMs for my Clack Caps lol


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> dont forget to add shipping, it comes out to like $43 lol.
> 
> And yeah GH is where you go for caps, i tried selling some of my caps/keyboards/stuff on OCN for 3 weeks, no interest
> put it on GH, i get bombarded with PMs for my Clack Caps lol


If i knew i would've pick up the white PBT since am local


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> If i knew i would've pick up the white PBT since am local


well i got some dark grey PBTs now =)


----------



## phillyd

hoping for something good here:
http://louisville.craigslist.org/sys/3551801851.html
gonna go get these tomorrow.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hoping for something good here:
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/sys/3551801851.html
> gonna go get these tomorrow.


might be a nice find, but holy crap do you think they were drunk when they took the picture? haha makes me dizzy just looking at it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> might be a nice find, but holy crap do you think they were drunk when they took the picture? haha makes me dizzy just looking at it.


I know, I loaded it and then proceeded to check my eyes to make sure they weren't messed up lol


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hoping for something good here:
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/sys/3551801851.html
> gonna go get these tomorrow.


Good luck! Hopefully you score a nice find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, I loaded it and then proceeded to check my eyes to make sure they weren't messed up lol


Same here, it reminded me of those old school shirts that were blurry and said "sight for sore eyes".


----------



## phillyd

Thanks guys







and yeah he seems technologically challenged but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Ergates

Just got myself the Ducky Shine wrist rest. It's nice, very nice indeed. Is it a lot better than a much cheaper bog standard no-name brand one? Probably not, but it matches the keyboard and is beautifully made.

Weirdly my typing speed has gone up since getting it. I was used to a fairly low profile keyboard before, so the extra height of my Ducky was clearly slowing me down and I hadn't realised it.


----------



## zflamewing

good to know I've thought about getting one myself now I'm looking into it more seirously


----------



## Narokuu

I love my ducky, and the wrist wrest WAS worth it, its so well made, and wont fall apart. i dont have the legs up on my Shine, because my desk is a plastic folding table (going to get some frag mats to fix that) but it still works and operates perfectly, this is my first mechanical keyboard, im an avid gamer and it works for anything. i simply love it.


----------



## nubbinator

Updated pics of my Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid with MX Blacks.

Here's the minimalist look:




Here's how I usually run it:







And here's a pornographic shot of it for those pervs out there



It's been sanded and painted with Montana Gold 100% Cyan and sealed with a couple of coats of clear coat (I may try and get some clear Plastidip on top of it later for some further protection and texture). The keycaps are white engraved Ducky PBT caps and some Keypop caps. I should be making some of my own caps shortly and, when I get the money, I want to get some Qwerkys magenta caps with yellow legend for my CMYK unicorn vomit keyboard I so dearly want.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ooh, looking nice! Looks like we can have a competition this month instead of me just declaring the other guy the winner.


----------



## CptChiggs

That keyboard....omg. It's amazing.


----------



## willywill

Very nice but i prefer the all white key caps its just look so clean







I bet you wash your hands before typing


----------



## TSXmike

just put an order in for my first mechanical.

took a chance with the G710+.


----------



## EkseF

i signed up quite a while ago but never posted in this thread. I'm the 2nd Qpad MK-85 Owner on the list


----------



## canadiandiesel

Mech5 gaming keyboard here

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## Ergates

That's very nice, nubbinator!


----------



## BoredErica

My favorite keyboard in terms of looks is still this:


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Updated pics of my Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid with MX Blacks.
> Here's the minimalist look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I usually run it:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pornographic shot of it for those pervs out there
> 
> 
> 
> It's been sanded and painted with Montana Gold 100% Cyan and sealed with a couple of coats of clear coat (I may try and get some clear Plastidip on top of it later for some further protection and texture). The keycaps are white engraved Ducky PBT caps and some Keypop caps. I should be making some of my own caps shortly and, when I get the money, I want to get some Qwerkys magenta caps with yellow legend for my CMYK unicorn vomit keyboard I so dearly want.


Nice work. Looks like it was sold like that.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice work. Looks like it was sold like that.


Thanks, it took a lot of patience to make it look like that. Sanding away the rubberized coating took forever, but Montana Gold covers really well and actually takes a few less coats than other paints out there to get good coverage.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just got the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2013



For 40GBP, with the Razer 50% discount new from Razer Website.


----------



## cgg123321

O Rings are the best things ever...


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice board!

Make sure if you're looking at these to submit entries for keyboard of the month.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> O Rings are the best things ever...


They're not for everyone. I tried them and didn't like them because they made my keyboard feel mushy. I don't bottom out a ton, but when I do, hitting that rubber ring instead of a solid plate felt wrong.


----------



## Zero4549

Can anyone help me identify a keyboard? I no longer have access to this board, nor do I have any pics, but I'm very curious to see if I can identify it and possibly even obtain one for myself.

The board itself was a tan color with dark brown keycaps. The keycaps were made of _steel_, as was the housing of the board.

The keycaps were also _round_ (like a typewriter, only solid on the sides instead of mushroom style). The larger keys (enter, backspace, etc) had shallow rectangular shapes with a raised circular area in the center (to match the rest of the keys).

The key layout was non-standard, but close-ish. I don't recall exactly, sorry. It used a PS/2 connection and I do not recall it having any lights.

I do not recall any markings on the board that would give clue as to the manufacturer, model, or date. This was not my keyboard however, and I have no clue as to the age, so it may well have once had stickers or print on it that have since worn off.

Any ideas?


----------



## BoredErica

My keyboard.
That's a Catleap, Abyssus, and CM Storm Trigger in there. I was working with my hard drives that day. And yes, my camera sucks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> My keyboard.
> That's a Catleap, Abyssus, and CM Storm Trigger in there. I was working with my hard drives that day. And yes, my camera sucks.


your camera can be terrible but if you have good lighting and a tripod you can get a decent shot.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Does anyone know where I could find a Filco Ninja TKL in Italian Red?

I really want one ;_;


----------



## Paradigm84

Tempting to buy one of these:



or one of these:


----------



## HPE1000

That first one is so classy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That first one is so classy.


It wouldn't look quite as classy with my bright green keycaps.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find a Filco Ninja TKL in Italian Red?
> 
> I really want one ;_;


I would check with sherryton over at Geekhack since he got one for waar, he might be able to get another one for you. No guarantee though. lol

So it's been a while since I post in this thread. First, many thanks to Paradigm84 for taking over this thread from waar (that guy's a slacker







). Second, to stay on topic... here's the current board that I'm using (HHKB Type-S),


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking nice.









My keycaps *should* be here on Tuesday, over a month after ordering them.









Also, what does everyone think of this chart?



For some reason it's adding all this extra space.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> your camera can be terrible but if you have good lighting and a tripod you can get a decent shot.


That's true, but if I bought a tripod, I could have just bought a better camera!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of the chart in the OP?


Chart looks great! I can't believe reds has gained such popularity in a short period of time. Oh well, great job on the thread tho!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of the chart in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> Chart looks great! I can't believe reds has gained such popularity in a short period of time. Oh well, great job on the thread tho!
Click to expand...

Cheers, I've got data for the most popular switches in general, for gaming and for typing so I could make similar charts for those categories which would be good for the Mechanical Keyboard Guide thread, but I don't understand why it's changing the picture aspect ratio so much.

EDIT: Fixed it.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tempting to buy one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or one of these:


That first one is stunning.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It wouldn't look quite as classy with my bright green keycaps.


Probably not, but the blank black caps looks awesome on it.









Link?


----------



## Paradigm84

I demand more votes for Keyboard of the Month *cracks whip*









Do you think I should create a thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month where people can just show pictures of their boards off and then at the end of the month, vote on the poll?


----------



## BoredErica

Why do people go for alps? What's so good about them?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you think I should create a thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month where people can just show pictures of their boards off and then at the end of the month, vote on the poll?


Sounds like a great idea. Go for it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you think I should create a thread dedicated to Keyboard of the Month where people can just show pictures of their boards off and then at the end of the month, vote on the poll?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea. Go for it!
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll get it done tomorrow, I should really go to sleep as it's 2am here.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Well, I finally took some good shots of my keyboards together.

Ignore the shoes, they are reddit related.







And when my T3i was out of focus it made a cool bokeh effect:


----------



## slytown

Gonna take a stab in the dark and say Lazy Bear that you like Ducky keyboards.









Sick photos by the way. Love that bokeh effect.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey everyone, I think last month I asked you guys for a picture of the QFR with blank black keys and someone delivered, I'm now planning on buying me a set but I'm not sure how complicated it is to remove keys. I will be buying the key remover and blank set from WASD but can someone help me out with a guide on removing keys?


----------



## BoredErica

I just push it down, and pull up. Don't need to wiggle it out or anything, just pull straight up. Might require a bit of force.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey everyone, I think last month I asked you guys for a picture of the QFR with blank black keys and someone delivered, I'm now planning on buying me a set but I'm not sure how complicated it is to remove keys. I will be buying the key remover and blank set from WASD but can someone help me out with a guide on removing keys?


Put the sides of the puller over the key, twist into place (assuming a wire puller), hold the middle of the board with your other hand and pull up.

Repeat 80+x


----------



## Paradigm84

The thread to submit pics of your boards is up, it will make it more convenient for people to see and vote for the boards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351812/keyboard-of-the-month-january-13

Hopefully soon we'll have some physical prizes for each month to get some more people entering.


----------



## Evangelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> O Rings are the best things ever...


Dat. Escape Key.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> Dat. Escape Key.


If you like it, vote for it in the Keyboard of the Month competition, the entry form is in the OP.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you like it, vote for it in the Keyboard of the Month competition, the entry form is in the OP.


Isn't that the nomination form, not the voting?


----------



## MerkageTurk

i havent been added to the club?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you like it, vote for it in the Keyboard of the Month competition, the entry form is in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the nomination form, not the voting?
Click to expand...

That form is to nominate boards, at the end of the month I count up how many nominations each board has and the top 3 (usually, depending on the distribution of the nominations) get put into a poll and then people vote for their favourite.

This is so we don't end up having a large poll to vote on where you may have 5 boards all with 2 votes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> i havent been added to the club?


I don't see any submission from you via the form in the OP?


----------



## xXFR0STBYTEXx

I can finally join, got the g710+


----------



## Paradigm84

Welcome.









The membership list is up to date.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do people go for alps? What's so good about them?


All of the modern alps-esque switches are atrocious with the exception of Matias switches. Old, complicated alps are nothing like modern alps-esque switches. Complicated orange alps and salmon alps are amazing switches if you like tactility. Complicated green, linear alps are much smoother than cherry reds.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Put the sides of the puller over the key, twist into place (assuming a wire puller), hold the middle of the board with your other hand and pull up.
> 
> Repeat 80+x


What about remove the longer keys? Like the shift and space key, there are those metal hooks (sorry I don't know the proper term,) are those the same process?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Put the sides of the puller over the key, twist into place (assuming a wire puller), hold the middle of the board with your other hand and pull up.
> 
> Repeat 80+x
> 
> 
> 
> What about remove the longer keys? Like the shift and space key, there are those metal hooks (sorry I don't know the proper term,) are those the same process?
Click to expand...

Assuming you have Costar stabilisers, basically you lift up *gently* until they are only held on by the stabilisers (metal hooks), then you *gently* push the key to one side and lift up so the one of the stabiliser inserts (white plastic hoop thing) comes off the stabiliser, then you pull to the other side to unhook the other stabiliser insert.

That probably doesn't make much sense, so here is a video:






Make sure to be careful with them though, if you pull too hard on the key you can break the stabiliser inserts.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Assuming you have Costar stabilisers, basically you lift up *gently* until they are only held on by the stabilisers (metal hooks), then you *gently* push the key to one side and lift up so the one of the stabiliser inserts (white plastic hoop thing) comes off the stabiliser, then you pull to the other side to unhook the other stabiliser insert.
> 
> That probably doesn't make much sense, so here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to be careful with them though, if you pull too hard on the key you can break the stabiliser inserts.


That seems easy enough, thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Assuming you have Costar stabilisers, basically you lift up *gently* until they are only held on by the stabilisers (metal hooks), then you *gently* push the key to one side and lift up so the one of the stabiliser inserts (white plastic hoop thing) comes off the stabiliser, then you pull to the other side to unhook the other stabiliser insert.
> 
> That probably doesn't make much sense, so here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to be careful with them though, if you pull too hard on the key you can break the stabiliser inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems easy enough, thanks!
Click to expand...

No problem, and in the hopefully unlikely event that a stabiliser insert breaks, you can buy them very cheaply from wasdkeyboards.com.


----------



## .theMetal

Ok guys this is a bit strange but I was bored and it was free (just a half an hour of tinkering). Tell me what you think, and be honest. Who ever can guess what I did, wins


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Ok guys this is a bit strange but I was bored and it was free (just a half an hour of tinkering). Tell me what you think, and be honest. Who ever can guess what I did, wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PlastiDipped the keys?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Ok guys this is a bit strange but I was bored and it was free (just a half an hour of tinkering). Tell me what you think, and be honest. Who ever can guess what I did, wins


Tape or Fingernail Polish?


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in. Ducky 1008 OCN model with MX Blues. Love it so far. Wife even likes to type on it.


Sorry for the blurry picture - camera refuses to cooperate in low light.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> PlastiDipped the keys?


not quite but good guess







it probably would have come out better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Tape or Fingernail Polish?


you got it. electrical tape. just put the key face down on the tape and slices the edges around it with a razer. I can tell you right now its not that great, you can feel the edges of the tape, but for 1/2 hour of tinkering and a foot of tape I think it was worth it. I can just tear it off when I'm bored with it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> PlastiDipped the keys?
> 
> 
> 
> not quite but good guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it probably would have come out better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Tape or Fingernail Polish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it. electrical tape. just put the key face down on the tape and slices the edges around it with a razer. I can tell you right now its not that great, you can feel the edges of the tape, but for 1/2 hour of tinkering and a foot of tape I think it was worth it. I can just tear it off when I'm bored with it
Click to expand...

Have you moved the arrow keys to WASD or are they normally like that? If you have moved them then wouldn't the profile be wrong?


----------



## undll

I ordered Key Cool 87 and waiting sheep...
Who uset this keyboard with blue switch


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you moved the arrow keys to WASD or are they normally like that? If you have moved them then wouldn't the profile be wrong?


Yes I switched them with the arrow keys and the profile is slightly off they sit a bit flatter when mixed with the letter keys. I kind of like it though. Its mostly just me tinkering. I'm thinking of ordering this this week for funsies, have any of you had any experience with them?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1HC0D21904


----------



## spena

help me decided between the *Ducky DK9008G2 PRO* or the *Ducky DK9008 Shine II* . currently on the g110 but some of the function keys arent working anymore so looking for upgrade/replacement.

will it be odd to have tkl ducky wrist rest on a full kb? the ducky full wirst rest are all sold out


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> help me decided between the *Ducky DK9008G2 PRO* or the *Ducky DK9008 Shine II* . currently on the g110 but some of the function keys arent working anymore so looking for upgrade/replacement.
> 
> will it be odd to have tkl ducky wrist rest on a full kb? the ducky full wirst rest are all sold out


Depends on what type of person you are, a typist would go for the G2 Pro with the KBT key caps and a gamer would go for the Shine 2 because its backlid


----------



## MerkageTurk

the form is hard to fill


----------



## HPE1000

May sound stupid, but WHERE IN THE WORLD DO YOU BUY A FILCO?!?!?!


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> May sound stupid, but WHERE IN THE WORLD DO YOU BUY A FILCO?!?!?!


Keyboardco.com.
You should get an HPE 87, suits your username.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> May sound stupid, but WHERE IN THE WORLD DO YOU BUY A FILCO?!?!?!


There's a handful on Amazon. Other than that it's Keyboardco or finding another importer. Oddly enough, you can find them from Sears, but they're incredibly overpriced (north of $250 per keyboard).


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There's a handful on Amazon. Other than that it's Keyboardco or finding another importer. Oddly enough, you can find them from Sears, but they're incredibly overpriced (north of $250 per keyboard).


^ Amazon


----------



## Jocelyn84

Finally recieved my Pure CNC (w/ MX Browns). Can't wait until MMB finishes my Custom Poker w/ Ergo Clears and no, that isn't my Macbook Pro or DA


----------



## Paradigm84

DO WANT!


----------



## phillyd

In less cool news:
My Razer BlackWidow Tournament (MX Cherry Blues) gonna get a blank keycap set for it soon.


----------



## azianai

why razer insist on that type of layout is BEYOND me
funny how you need a tsangan kit to use on a razer kb


----------



## superericla

This thread makes me want to buy a custom keyboard...


----------



## Marin

2+ years.


----------



## Paradigm84

My keycaps finally arrived after a month, I present Ricer Board Mk 2.0


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My keycaps finally arrived after a month, I present Ricer Board Mk 2.0


Yeah Breaking Bad!









Is the yellow and green suppose to be for jdm?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My keycaps finally arrived after a month, I present Ricer Board Mk 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Breaking Bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the yellow and green suppose to be for jdm?
Click to expand...

I don't know what JDM is.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> why razer insist on that type of layout is BEYOND me
> funny how you need a tsangan kit to use on a razer kb


wait what type of layout? and what is a tsangan kit?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> 2+ years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still looks bran new. What type of switch?


----------



## jopy

purples ~~~


----------



## zflamewing

if I get a 2nd ducky I might have to do that.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Still looks bran new. What type of switch?


Topre. That's the advantage of dye sublimation and the finish they use on the keycaps.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> wait what type of layout? and what is a tsangan kit?


Look at a black widow layout compared so the ANSI layouts of say a Filco or Ducky.
Basically the modifiers row, it has 1X keys for windows and i guess that function key.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Look at a black widow layout compared so the ANSI layouts of say a Filco or Ducky.
> Basically the modifiers row, it has 1X keys for windows and i guess that function key.


O gotcha yea its a bit different


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Look at a black widow layout compared so the ANSI layouts of say a Filco or Ducky.
> Basically the modifiers row, it has 1X keys for windows and i guess that function key.


minor difference that takes no time to get used to (came from a CM Storm Trigger)
didn't affect me a bit.


----------



## StLux

After lurking around here for a few weeks it looks like I will get to officially join this club once I find time to take some pictures and upload them.

My CM Storm Trigger w/Green switches that I ordered finally (I say finally because I am spoiled with Amazon Prime) arrived today and it is my first mechanical keyboard. I have to say that I am in love with it but it is a little more difficult to hit some keys with my pinky fingers than what I expected (shift and backspace specifically). After a bit of use I'm sure that my fingers will get stronger and it wont be much of a problem. Other then that I like the level of resistance that the keys offer and everything feels very responsive.

I don't have a lot to go on for a comparison of switches but I did order the sample pack of Red, Black, Blue, and Brown switches from WASD keyboards but typing on the switches is much different than pressing a single switch. Also, if anyone was wondering I did take apart the Black and Blue switches to test a "Ghetto Green" and the real greens on my keyboard have more resistance than the "Ghetto Green" I created.

I was a little skeptical about the rubberized feel of the wrist rest but now that I am using it I really like it. The back lit keys also look nice but the "s" key is significantly dimmer than the rest of the keys on the board. Does anyone have any idea what may be causing this and if I might be able to fix it myself? If not I'm sure I will just deal with it because it is only a single LED and I don't want to have to go through the whole process of sending it in to get it fixed. I also think that the "click" from the "s" key is quieter than the rest of the keyboard but maybe the LED being dimmer is just making me think everything about the letter "s" is defective.

Overall I am extremely happy but hopefully it won't lead me down the road of purchasing multiple keyboards for different switch types because these things are expensive. The other downside is that I don't know if where I work would allow me to bring in my own keyboard but if they I would then definitely buy another mechanical in a heartbeat.

Edit: Added pics. I don't know how clear the second picture displays that the "s" is dimmer to everyone else but it does to me.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/20130123213209j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/20130123212710.jpg/


----------



## BoredErica

I don't have that problem you have. I think greens are too heavy for me. I'm fine with the browns, and I'd be fine with an ever lighter switch if it exists.

Is it possible to simply remove the led? Does anybody know?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StLux*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/20130123212710.jpg/


Can you remove the keys to see if it is the led that is dimmer? It may just be the keycap not being as transparent as the others.


----------



## StLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Can you remove the keys to see if it is the led that is dimmer? It may just be the keycap not being as transparent as the others.


Yes, I have a keycap puller and it is definitely the LED that is dimmer and not something caused by the cap. I tried taking a picture without the caps on, but even on the dimmest setting it was too bright for my phone's camera to take a picture in a way that you could see the difference.


----------



## Crazy9000

LED's going out is a pretty common problem with backlit boards. Probably the LED is out, and that's just light leaking through from nearby keys.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> LED's going out is a pretty common problem with backlit boards. Probably the LED is out, and that's just light leaking through from nearby keys.


Is that generally fixable buy buying another led and replacing it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is that generally fixable buy buying another led and replacing it?


Yeah, all Cherry switches use the same LED type. You just need to make sure the electrical characteristics are the same.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is that generally fixable buy buying another led and replacing it?


Why not just rma it??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Why not just rma it??


My keyboard is fine, I just want to know just in case.


----------



## Gtsbaby

Anyone ever tried or seen a Cougar Attack?

Amazon UK Link


----------



## Kanalplus

Decided to replace my OLD (12y+) and loyal mech wannabe Cherry G84-4100 with something new and within $100 price range (kinda broke lol). Current choice CM Quick Fire TK (brown).
Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Gtsbaby

I have just ordered my first mechanical. Won £100 of Amazon vouchers so bought this:



From Here!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Topre. That's the advantage of dye sublimation and the finish they use on the keycaps.


Nice! How do they feel? I saw some youtube vids and they sound really good.


----------



## Lazy Bear

So I'm planning to grab a Noppoo Choc Mini and I want to get a full set of new caps, since I want to try that out now, and I'd love to know if any of you guys know where I can find a new cap for the short right shift on the keyboard. If not, do you guys happen to know how long that cap is?

Thanks.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So I'm planning to grab a Noppoo Choc Mini and I want to get a full set of new caps, since I want to try that out now, and I'd love to know if any of you guys know where I can find a new cap for the short right shift on the keyboard. If not, do you guys happen to know how long that cap is?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd also like to pick up a noppoo, mind sharing where you will be buying yours?


----------



## mironccr345

What I'm using at work. Still loving the Dell over my Ducky.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So I'm planning to grab a Noppoo Choc Mini and I want to get a full set of new caps, since I want to try that out now, and I'd love to know if any of you guys know where I can find a new cap for the short right shift on the keyboard. If not, do you guys happen to know how long that cap is?
> 
> Thanks.


The right shift on a Choc mini is 1.75, I don't know where you can get a custom keycap for it though.
I do believe Dolch has a 1.75 right shift, but a dolch set isn't cheap.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What I'm using at work. Still loving the Dell over my Ducky.


I know someone that could take the Ducky off your hands for free.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'd also like to pick up a noppoo, mind sharing where you will be buying yours?


Qtan's shop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> The right shift on a Choc mini is 1.75, I don't know where you can get a custom keycap for it though.
> I do believe Dolch has a 1.75 right shift, but a dolch set isn't cheap.


Also, WASD sells a blank in that size, it's the same size as the capslock. That can definitely work. The one they sell is a row two key, so it'd be balanced with the keycap set I'd be buying. I really want to get a rainbow colour for the keyboard, or something of that sort, like from red into purple, and I want to paint the chassis an electric blue.


----------



## StLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Why not just rma it??


I wouldn't want to RMA it because an LED would be cheaper than the shipping cost for me to send the keyboard back.

Also, I would then probably have to spend 3-4 weeks without the keyboard I just purchased. Doesn't sound like much fun to me.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know someone that could take the Ducky off your hands for free.


Oh don't get me wrong, I still like the Ducky. I might mod it though, add Korean 62g.


----------



## TSXmike

Le-sigh...

So i bought myself a G710+. Knew the backlights were touch and go, but decided to buy one anyways cause i like the design.

Annnnnnd i lost. Not one hour after plugging it in 8 keys started to flicker or not work at all.


----------



## ethanlovespi

Grabbed my first mechanical keyboard today. I went with the Cooler Master Quickfire TK. Liking the compact size, and the lightness of the MX Red switches. Not so sure about the build quality, but I imagine it will hold up just as well as the Logitech G110 it's replacing.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> Le-sigh...
> So i bought myself a G710+. Knew the backlights were touch and go, but decided to buy one anyways cause i like the design.
> Annnnnnd i lost. Not one hour after plugging it in 8 keys started to flicker or not work at all.


oh man, that sucks. Have you looked into other keyboards?


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> oh man, that sucks. Have you looked into other keyboards?


The ducky shine was also considered. White backlight and macro keys were a must which is why I went with the g710.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> The ducky shine was also considered. White backlight and macro keys were a must which is why I went with the g710.


Hmm, how about the Corsair K90? It has macro keys. But it has Blue LED's and Red Switches.


----------



## khemist

Got my replacement quickfire rapid with blacks -





It's one of the new ones with no visible branding on top.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Hmm, how about the Corsair K90? It has macro keys. But it has Blue LED's and Red Switches.


maybe... ive had a eclipse 2 for the longest time and anything with a blue/red/purple backlight just doesnt really do it for me anymore.

for now i guess ill wait and see how this plays out as i really like this keyboard.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> maybe... ive had a eclipse 2 for the longest time and anything with a blue/red/purple backlight just doesnt really do it for me anymore.
> for now i guess ill wait and see how this plays out as i really like this keyboard.


Have you called Logitech and explained the situation? Maybe you got a bad board? I called and complained I was a student who couldn't be with out my keyboard. The rep. talked to management and shipped a replacement right away. Didn't even need to send the other one back.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> maybe... ive had a eclipse 2 for the longest time and anything with a blue/red/purple backlight just doesnt really do it for me anymore.
> 
> for now i guess ill wait and see how this plays out as i really like this keyboard.


K95 will be fully mechanical and white backlit. It will retain the MX Reds, not sure on your switch preference.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Have you called Logitech and told explained the situation? Maybe you got a bad board?


yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> K95 will be fully mechanical and white backlit. It will retain the MX Reds, not sure on your switch preference.


i will have to look into that. only have a small amount of experience with brown switches.

edit: Ooooo! i like the K95. but since ive got time to kill as it isnt released yet, ill see how things go with logitech.


----------



## boyriot

Sign me up!
Just bought Ducky Shine 2, Cherry MX Brown, Blue LED


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking good, welcome to the club.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! How do they feel? I saw some youtube vids and they sound really good.


They feel good. Probably the best switch I've found for all around usage.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I swapped the stock cable on my Filco Camo.


----------



## MerkageTurk

do you guys think Brand New 50% discount for a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth was a good buy for 50 GBP?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> do you guys think Brand New 50% discount for a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth was a good buy for 50 GBP?


Perfectly reasonable price for what you get.


----------



## Ergates

Do any of you keep another keyboard around for when you want your typing to be quiet again? Sometimes my Mrs sleeps on the couch in the lounge, and since I have the computer there I either have to not type or plug in the Apple keyboard.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Do any of you keep another keyboard around for when you want your typing to be quiet again? Sometimes my Mrs sleeps on the couch in the lounge, and since I have the computer there I either have to not type or plug in the Apple keyboard.


I do exactly this. Blue or buckling springs for the day time, topre or cherry mx clears at night.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Do any of you keep another keyboard around for when you want your typing to be quiet again? Sometimes my Mrs sleeps on the couch in the lounge, and since I have the computer there I either have to not type or plug in the Apple keyboard.


Since I use clears primarily; I don't have this issue. Like wise, with rubber washers, most standard keyboards make more noise than my clears do.

With that said, I do have a very quiet keyboard I use for when I'm podcasting.


----------



## StreekG

My Das, using mx browns, and matte black carbon vinyl wrap, got the idea thanks to a forum member.

Also has trollkey


My Filo Majestouch Ninja with mx black switches, this is actually my office keyboard, i type on it all day, yes i like typing on cherry mx blacks too







Clearly browns are better though. Office computer is decked out with dual monitors, G400 mouse and goliathus control mouse pad hehe.


----------



## prowess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> My Das, using mx browns, and matte black carbon vinyl wrap, got the idea thanks to a forum member.
> 
> Also has trollkey
> 
> 
> My Filo Majestouch Ninja with mx black switches, this is actually my office keyboard, i type on it all day, yes i like typing on cherry mx blacks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly browns are better though. Office computer is decked out with dual monitors, G400 mouse and goliathus control mouse pad hehe.


Now that's a nice looking KB.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

So I have asked this question before but I am still thinking about it so once again, I ask you guys!

My main keyboard right now is a TKL Ducky keyboard (OCN Version, Blues). Should I buy a new Ducky Shine 2 or just buy some keycaps? If keycaps, what color? Also, I already have a Ducky Shine 2 but it is in browns which I am not very fond of as my main keyboard!


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> True. What color though? I only plan to change the letter keys, F keys, and all the buttons on the right hand side above the arrow keys and the arrow keys themselves.


any colors that u like ?
changed mine to purple


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> True. What color though? I only plan to change the letter keys, F keys, and all the buttons on the right hand side above the arrow keys and the arrow keys themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> any colors that u like ?
> changed mine to purple
Click to expand...

I like white keycaps but they might get dirty quick so I was thinking purple...


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I like white keycaps but they might get dirty quick so I was thinking purple...


not sure if white gets dirty quick, but the purple sure doesn't


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I like white keycaps but they might get dirty quick so I was thinking purple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if white gets dirty quick, but the purple sure doesn't
Click to expand...

Do they sell blanks of those?


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do they sell blanks of those?


have yet to see any blanks purple caps,

saw these white caps for shine 2, maybe u might like these white caps?




original source
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17816-Corsair-800D-Project-Rampage&p=121169&viewfull=1#post121169


----------



## BoredErica

Those types of keycaps are not for me... I can't stand having purple keycaps, or some vibrant mono-color (I have some solid green keycaps and a red keycap). I'm raelly just a fan of black or that awesome rainbow keyboard I posted a while back. Solid red, blue, etc won't work for me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do they sell blanks of those?
> 
> 
> 
> have yet to see any blanks purple caps,
> 
> saw these white caps for shine 2, maybe u might like these white caps?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original source
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17816-Corsair-800D-Project-Rampage&p=121169&viewfull=1#post121169
Click to expand...

The white keycaps looks amazingly sexy but I'm scared they will "yellow" or get dirty quickly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Those types of keycaps are not for me... I can't stand having purple keycaps, or some vibrant mono-color (I have some solid green keycaps and a red keycap). I'm raelly just a fan of black or that awesome rainbow keyboard I posted a while back. Solid red, blue, etc won't work for me.


I like normal matte black on a lot of things like my monitors, xbox, and tables. I like to add a little flare though here and there to prevent boredom.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The white keycaps looks amazingly sexy but I'm scared they will "yellow" or get dirty quickly!
> I like normal matte black on a lot of things like my monitors, xbox, and tables. I like to add a little flare though here and there to prevent boredom.


u might want to ask that white caps owner, his opinion if it get yellowish or dirty quickly









but that white is really sexy









edit: okay i fixed my fail drool lolol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The white keycaps looks amazingly sexy but I'm scared they will "yellow" or get dirty quickly!
> I like normal matte black on a lot of things like my monitors, xbox, and tables. I like to add a little flare though here and there to prevent boredom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u might want to ask that white caps owner, his opinion if it get yellowish or dirty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that white is really sexy:drool:
Click to expand...

Fail drool.







+rep for the help btw!


----------



## Kaboooom2000uk

This is my SPECIAL keyboard. model K293 unknown manufacturer.

This is a backup keyboard, or one that I give people who have problems typing. As you can see the vowels are highlighted so they can't go wrong.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboooom2000uk*
> 
> This is my SPECIAL keyboard. model K293 unknown manufacturer.
> 
> This is a backup keyboard, or one that I give people who have problems typing. As you can see the vowels are highlighted so they can't go wrong.


Looks like a kid's toy, lol.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboooom2000uk*
> 
> This is my SPECIAL keyboard. model K293 unknown manufacturer.
> 
> This is a backup keyboard, or one that I give people who have problems typing. As you can see the vowels are highlighted so they can't go wrong.


i like this


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> have yet to see any blanks purple caps,
> 
> saw these white caps for shine 2, maybe u might like these white caps?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original source
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17816-Corsair-800D-Project-Rampage&p=121169&viewfull=1#post121169


Wow, that is my new favourite keyboard design! Thanks for posting.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> My Das, using mx browns, and matte black carbon vinyl wrap, got the idea thanks to a forum member.
> 
> Also has trollkey
> 
> 
> My Filo Majestouch Ninja with mx black switches, this is actually my office keyboard, i type on it all day, yes i like typing on cherry mx blacks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly browns are better though. Office computer is decked out with dual monitors, G400 mouse and goliathus control mouse pad hehe.


This might be the best DAS Keyboard i seen, nothing crazy just got rid of the glossy finish which i hate and OEM key caps


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice board, maybe worth being nominated here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1351812/keyboard-of-the-month-january-13 ?


----------



## protzman

can anyone link me to some nice pink keycaps. front facing if possible.
or some front facing keycaps in general


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> can anyone link me to some nice pink keycaps. front facing if possible.
> or some front facing keycaps in general


You can get a set from WASD Keyboards or there's this 37 key ABS set. You should be able to get some from Qwerkeys if you're willing to spend a pretty penny. There might also be some you can get imported from Asia or you might be able to find some Signature Plastics overruns, but, outside of that, those are the only pink ones I know of.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone fancy offering up some more nominations in the thread ?

It doesn't have to be your own board, it can be one from any thread on the site as long as the board is modded and it hasn't won already.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

My Custom WASD keybaord i got not to long ago ,


----------



## Djankie

Here is mine: Filco + pbt keycaps


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> Here is mine: Filco + pbt keycaps


I love how the Metallic Blue looks with white caps. I was tempted last week to put my white engraved caps back on my Filco.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## BURNINGchicken3

here is mine got it for $50 new its branded as MWave but it looks like it is is a irocks i think it is some Chinese brand has MX black wanted blues but they only had blacks left







still better than what i was using before







also any one know where i can get a keycap for the enter key and the backspace wanting to go with blank white caps.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> My Custom WASD keybaord i got not to long ago ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of skittles.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Reminds me of skittles.


lol thats what my gf said too when she was looking over my back last night


----------



## willywill

Here a review of a beautiful Filco keyboard if your interested
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2013/01/29/diatec-filco-majestouch-2-review/1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bit-tech%2Fall+%28bit-tech.net+feed%29


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Here a review of a beautiful Filco keyboard if your interested
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2013/01/29/diatec-filco-majestouch-2-review/1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bit-tech%2Fall+%28bit-tech.net+feed%29


looks like they did what i did, except i use the MJ Limited Edition and not the MJ2.

i bought the Red Faceplate cover in Taiwan Last year when they released the Year of the Dragon Filco and i put it on my MJ1.


older pic with white PBTs


too bad my MJ Limited edition R is sitting under my desk as i use my metallic filco Blue now as my daily driver.


----------



## Paradigm84

More nominations in the thread if possible, you don't have to nominate a new board, it's like a preliminary round of voting before I set the poll up on Thursday.


----------



## Kaboooom2000uk

I sooo want one. <3

below. sorry, it didnt quote properly.


----------



## Kaboooom2000uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> My Custom WASD keybaord i got not to long ago ,


I want one of those


----------



## Excaliborg

Filco w/browns, Filco w/reds, and Das w/blues. The next step is buying a variety of keycap sets so that I can change styles up at will...(and a vortex case for one of the Filcos







)


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice! If you submit a copy of the form in the OP I'll add you to the club.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> 
> Filco w/browns, Filco w/reds, and Das w/blues. The next step is buying a variety of keycap sets so that I can change styles up at will...(and a vortex case for one of the Filcos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Dude...you forgot the best part about that Filco Ninja TKL.


----------



## gab195

Is there anyway to buy the OCN spacebar available on Duckys separately? I want one but don't want to buy a whole new keyboard


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Is there anyway to buy the OCN spacebar available on Duckys separately? I want one but don't want to buy a whole new keyboard


I think OCN had Ducky customize the keyboards they ordered with them- meaning none were made separately







.


----------



## Excaliborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice! If you submit a copy of the form in the OP I'll add you to the club.


I am on the list with the das and the filco w/ browns as I filled out the form a while back.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice! If you submit a copy of the form in the OP I'll add you to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the list with the das and the filco w/ browns as I filled out the form a while back.
Click to expand...

Ah so you did, 10th of October so you're already on the sheet.


----------



## BoredErica

OCN Ducky Shine 2 still are not in yet, lol.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Can't decide between the Noppoo Choc Mini 84 or Key Cool 84, both with Browns. I'm kind of leaning towards the Key Cool because of recents stories of the Noppoo's ******ed firmware messing up, and the colors on the Key Cool are easier on the eyes lol. But I have no idea of the build quality of Key Cool.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> Can't decide between the Noppoo Choc Mini 84 or Key Cool 84, both with Browns. I'm kind of leaning towards the Key Cool because of recents stories of the Noppoo's ******ed firmware messing up, and the colors on the Key Cool are easier on the eyes lol. But I have no idea of the build quality of Key Cool.


I'd go with the keycool. IMO it has better features, and a standard size space bar.
Build quality is probably the same as the second version of the Noppoo, if not better.


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone have experience with Ergo-Clear switches?


----------



## TheDon83

My Vengeance K90


----------



## Djankie

A better picture: filco + pbt


----------



## boost

356MINI( took a long time to get this) also has limited edition sanctuary PBT dyesubs


----------



## Paradigm84

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.

Nice.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wowwww...that is gorgeous in so many ways.


----------



## .theMetal

yes there is nothing I don't absolutely love about that. wow.


----------



## phillyd

I'd die without an escape key Dx


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd die without an escape key Dx


Thanks fellas!!

It has a function layer so I don't lose any keys and its fully programmable...

Took a very long time for me to get this board!!


----------



## MKHunt

Nighthawk X8 came in today to replace my dying Zibal 60 (no lights, k key was failing). I'm really digging this soft wristrest. I have no illusions about the matte rubber coating staying matte though.



Yes, I am going to LED mod the lepai to purple. No way I'm LED modding my PB278Q to purple though. No siree.


----------



## Zero4549

Can anyone suggest some nice keyboards with Cherry MX White, Green, or Clear switches (or other quality high tactility high actuation force switches for that matter like buckling springs or whatever - clicky _sound_ is sorta nice but not a big deal)?

I do enjoy back-lighting, media keys, and what not, but they aren't too important if it's unreasonable to ask for such things with these less common switch types.

I do however highly prefer a standard US ANSI layout. Wrist rests are pretty awesome too.


----------



## nubbinator

The only Greens I know are the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid and Storm Trigger. The Deck Legend Frost and Ice come in Clears. I don't know of any with Whites.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The only Greens I know are the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid and Storm Trigger. The Deck Legend Frost and Ice come in Clears. I don't know of any with Whites.


Yeah I know of those, unfortunately none of them really fit my needs. The Deck can be best described as perhaps _eccentric_ while the quickfire is just plain boring - pun intended.

The trigger would be real nice if it came with a wrist wrest, but as it doesnt, it would be a PITA to get one that can actually match it due to the non-uniform lower edge. Also, the color scheme is just all wrong for my current setup (although I'd really love something with a similar aesthetic but with a blackened aluminium plate and no funky tire-track looking bumps on top).

Anyone else know of anything?

EDIT: I just realized the trigger actually _does_ have a wrist rest. I kind of really want to pick one up and mod it now. Too bad I'm absolutely worthless at modding.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will reserve my place for the club with these pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealForce 87U 10th Anniversary Edition (silent version) (The keyboard in the back is a KBT Race with red switch)
> 
> 
> Spacebar is pink because of stupid reason (want to keep the original spacebar from getting shiny...)
> 
> KBT Race with Red switch
> 
> 
> KBT Race with Blue switch
> 
> 
> 
> KBT Pure w/ black CNC alu case with Brown switch
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite so far is cherry red switch. RealForce is work keyboard, but planning to get a white Filco Tenkeyless Ninja with red switch for a rotation and to get some keycap love. I prefer a clear switch board but it's quite difficult to find one here.
> 
> Plan for black switch is a backlit 80% or 100%, probably the upcoming KBT Oni/One (backlit verson) or KBH (Keyboard Hell - upcoming custom-made vortex keyboard branded by a Hong Kong keyboard collector)


Quoting my old post which was not seen by the group admin yet... Also to add some new stuff to my list









CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with black switch - got this just for the standard layout for the dyesub keycaps. Black was fun to type on, but sold later on as I feel some pain in my fingers after typing on black switches for weeks.


KBT Race with red switch, with CCnG keycaps. This is the Race my gf got for her new job. I know the CCnG keycaps aren't a perfect fit for Race, but whatever....


Filco Tenkeypad with brown switch, with CCnG keycaps. Again my gf's work board.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah I know of those, unfortunately none of them really fit my needs. The Deck can be best described as perhaps _eccentric_ while the quickfire is just plain boring - pun intended.
> 
> The trigger would be real nice if it came with a wrist wrest, but as it doesnt, it would be a PITA to get one that can actually match it due to the non-uniform lower edge. Also, the color scheme is just all wrong for my current setup (although I'd really love something with a similar aesthetic but with a blackened aluminium plate and no funky tire-track looking bumps on top).
> 
> Anyone else know of anything?
> 
> EDIT: I just realized the trigger actually _does_ have a wrist rest. I kind of really want to pick one up and mod it now. Too bad I'm absolutely worthless at modding.


Unless somethings changed the CM Storm Trigger does include a wrist rest.

--Edit.

I just spotted your edit


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Unless somethings changed the CM Storm Trigger does include a wrist rest.
> 
> --Edit.
> 
> I just spotted your edit


Yeah, cooler master's website product listing shows it without a wrist rest, for whatever reason.

Their pictures were pretty lousy so I did a little google image searching to see if I could figure out how the casing is put together (for aesthetic modding purposes) and discovered the very nice rest. lol

I might just pick one of these up after all if I can get the guts up to mod it right. If not.. well hopefully more companies jumping on the latest mechanical KB trend decide that they should give CM some competition in the green switch department


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah, cooler master's website product listing shows it without a wrist rest, for whatever reason.
> 
> Their pictures were pretty lousy so I did a little google image searching to see if I could figure out how the casing is put together (for aesthetic modding purposes) and discovered the very nice rest. lol
> 
> I might just pick one of these up after all if I can get the guts up to mod it right. If not.. well hopefully more companies jumping on the latest mechanical KB trend decide that they should give CM some competition in the green switch department


Hey zero, I'm all for letting them redraw, but you do know you won one of these OCN keyboards right?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347012/win-a-ducky-keyboard/0_20

You got yourself a ducky shine


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Thanks fellas!!
> 
> It has a function layer so I don't lose any keys and its fully programmable...
> Took a very long time for me to get this board!!


It's an awesome board. Has that metal backplate too. Super jelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Nighthawk X8 came in today to replace my dying Zibal 60 (no lights, k key was failing). I'm really digging this soft wristrest. I have no illusions about the matte rubber coating staying matte though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going to LED mod the lepai to purple. No way I'm LED modding my PB278Q to purple though. No siree.


That's sexy. I love your LED mods!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> Filco Tenkeypad with brown switch, with CCnG keycaps. Again my gf's work board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dear lord...that. That is something. How much do these run?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Filco Tenkeypad with brown switch, with CCnG keycaps. Again my gf's work board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord...that. That is something. How much do these run?
Click to expand...

The number pads are like £45 IIRC so like $60 - 70?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey zero, I'm all for letting them redraw, but you do know you won one of these OCN keyboards right?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347012/win-a-ducky-keyboard/0_20
> 
> You got yourself a ducky shine










Indeed!

Pretty sure the OCN editions are cherry red switches, which I've been wanting to try too.

Doesn't make me want a good quality high tactility high force board any less though. After all, I've got 4 computers currently operational in my house and a GF who I'm slowly converting into a enthusiast


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Filco Camo with WYSE doubleshots and Quarzac GB moogle kit. Also, some cherry mx switch opening tools from The_Beast.


----------



## Paradigm84

Always have to show off don't you _AKIMbO_









The nominations for Keyboard of the Month are closed and the poll is open, get voting in the thread.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Always have to show off don't you _AKIMbO_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nominations for Keyboard of the Month are closed and the poll is open, get voting in the thread.


Next time I'll put a jar of peanut butter next to the keyboard in the picture. It will go well with all the jelly you have Paradigm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Always have to show off don't you _AKIMbO_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nominations for Keyboard of the Month are closed and the poll is open, get voting in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll put a jar of peanut butter next to the keyboard in the picture. It will go well with all the jelly you have Paradigm
Click to expand...

Haha, all those keyboards and a sharp sense of wit, I think I'm in love.


----------



## canadiandiesel

Already had a issue with that mech5 board,( atleast it was cheap) the right arrow key would stick down upon further inspection it was the molding around the key that was too close, a little shaving and filing its working perfectly. Guess the molds are not getting cleaned enough

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## Zero4549

More and more frequently I'm getting what appears to be key bounce on my cherry blues. For instance, I'll _tap_ "d" and get "ddd". You get the picture.

Any ideas?

I'm using a PS/2 connection if that matters.


----------



## HPE1000

Happens to me sometimes, no matter if its on a mech keyboard or just a normal, could just be your finger wobbles right on the actuation point.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Happens to me sometimes, no matter if its on a mech keyboard or just a normal, could just be your finger wobbles right on the actuation point.


Eh, not really possible.

I mean, in theory sure, but half the time this happens, I'm going straight for a hard bottom-out and then fully releasing my finger faster than the switch comes back up.

It's gotta be either the switch itself (weak spring?), the controller (too short of a programmed debounce perhaps), or the ps/2 input on my computer.... right?

PS - I know it happens regardless on occasion, but it's really happening a LOT lately on this particular board, on this particular rig. Most specifically with the "D" key, but also sometimes others.


----------



## HPE1000

Well if it is a specific key on a specific keyboard then it isnt a coincidence then. You weren't too descriptive initially


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> 356MINI( took a long time to get this) also has limited edition sanctuary PBT dyesubs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why was this not entered in the KOTM?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well if it is a specific key on a specific keyboard then it isnt a coincidence then. You weren't too descriptive initially


right right, well at any rate, any ideas for fixing it?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> 356MINI( took a long time to get this) also has limited edition sanctuary PBT dyesubs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was this not entered in the KOTM?
Click to expand...

No idea, next month maybe someone can enter it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey zero, I'm all for letting them redraw, but you do know you won one of these OCN keyboards right?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347012/win-a-ducky-keyboard/0_20
> 
> You got yourself a ducky shine


Oh, what the duck, I never saw that thread before in my life.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh, what the duck, I never saw that thread before in my life.


Make sure to always check out the Contest sub-forum. We have 3 other contests running at the moment right now.


----------



## Paradigm84

I see some of you lurking, more votes in the poll, now!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1351812/keyboard-of-the-month-january-13/0_20


----------



## Jinto

Anyone try Coolermaster's new cherry green switches? Looking into trying one out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Anyone try Coolermaster's new cherry green switches? Looking into trying one out.


If you like Blues, but think they're too light or you want more tactile feel to Blacks, then they'll be a good option.


----------



## phillyd

just used dental bands in place of O rings on my BlackWidow Tournament (Blues), two bands silences the bottoming completely but doesn't reduce the tactile click's feel. It adds resistance but isn't squishy. I love it.

EDIT: I accidentally half a word.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> st used dental bands in place of O rings on my BlackWidow Tournament (Blues), two bands silences the bottoming completely but doesn't reduce the tactile click's feel. It adds resistance but isn't squishy. I love it.


Did you steal them off a kid's braces? Because I don't condone that sort of behaviour.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Did you steal them off a kid's braces? Because I don't condone that sort of behaviour.


nah they were just laying on the ground in the hallway, they were unopened so I kept em


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> just used dental bands in place of O rings on my BlackWidow Tournament (Blues), two bands silences the bottoming completely but doesn't reduce the tactile click's feel. It adds resistance but isn't squishy. I love it.
> 
> EDIT: I accidentally half a word.


Hey where did you pick them up? I looked at walgreens and wal mart so far with no luck, I figured they would for sure have something. I'm about to go to a auto parts store and pick up some fuel line for 50 cents a foot and just slice it up into a few hundred pieces.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey where did you pick them up? I looked at walgreens and wal mart so far with no luck, I figured they would for sure have something. I'm about to go to a auto parts store and pick up some fuel line for 50 cents a foot and just slice it up into a few hundred pieces.


You should be able to find them on Amazon or call up a local orthodontist and ask if you can buy some.


----------



## phillyd

I found a bag on the ground at school lol. Not quite enough to do em all, I still have to do my numbers. The 9 keys on the top right (it's a TKL) and half the function keys.


----------



## StLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Anyone try Coolermaster's new cherry green switches? Looking into trying one out.


I have the CM Storm Trigger with Green switches and i really like them. This is also only my first mechanical keyboard but one thing I like about them is that I like to rest my fingers on keys and its almost impossible to accidentally hit a key with the weight of your hand/fingers.

Only problem I have noticed now is that my 3 key has almost no click to it, anyone know anything I can try to make it click like the others without tearing the board apart?


----------



## StreekG

Does anybody want to buy a Storm Trigger with green switches and sell it to me? US Shops that sell it have no love for Australia, meaning i can't get it sent down...
Or even better does anybody have a Ducky with green switches...?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Does anybody want to buy a Storm Trigger with green switches and sell it to me? US Shops that sell it have no love for Australia, meaning i can't get it sent down...
> Or even better does anybody have a Ducky with green switches...?


Green duckies should be fairly easy to source from Asia, if that is a valid market.

If not, I wish you the best of luck. My broke butt feels for you and your quest for a half decent switch in this day of low-force low-noise low-tactility sissy switch popularity


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Does anybody want to buy a Storm Trigger with green switches and sell it to me? US Shops that sell it have no love for Australia, meaning i can't get it sent down...
> Or even better does anybody have a Ducky with green switches...?


Sure, I'll do it for you, send me a PM. The only store I know of that sells the Trigger with MX Greens is the Cooler Master store. Unfortunately, the MX Green Ducky was a limited edition run that's out of stock.


----------



## Anhedonique

Replaced Das with HPE 87, back in the club baby.


----------



## HPE1000

They need to make a special edition hpe1000 keyboard O.O


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I thought my blackwidow seemed sturdy, but my brothers cooler master storm trigger is a TANK. It feels so nice.

Then again, they can run over it with cars and it still works, so it should feel like a tank


----------



## Ergates

Cheers for the o-ring posts. Saw those and thought I'll have me some of 'em, plus a partial set of blank white keycaps to customise a little more with.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, I do like my Coolermaster Storm Trigger.







I mean, I know it's durable and stuff, but that seems to defty physics!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I do like my Coolermaster Storm Trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I know it's durable and stuff, but that seems to defty physics!


Ahem, no defying physics in this thread.

In accordance with the ToS, all laws of nature must be maintained in the thread.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ahem, no defying physics in this thread.
> 
> In accordance with the ToS, all laws of nature must be maintained in the thread.


lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ahem, no defying physics in this thread.
> 
> In accordance with the ToS, all laws of nature must be maintained in the thread.


I concur, my supreme overlord!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ahem, no defying physics in this thread.
> 
> In accordance with the ToS, all laws of nature must be maintained in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, my supreme overlord!
Click to expand...

I like that title.

HENCEFORTH THE LETTER "E" IS BANNED.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, I will s__ how far that go_s lol

Your rul_s ar_ difficult to follow


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Anybody received their keys from qwerkeys yet? I totally forgot I bought some and now I'm not sure when I bought them.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Anybody r-c-iv-d th-ir k-ys from qw-rk-ys y-t? I totally forgot I bought som- and now I'm not sur- wh-n I bought th-m.


I bought min- on th- 25th of last month and th-y hav-n't arriv-d y-t. Hop-fully th-y'll arriv- soon.

Typing this way mak-s m- f--l sup-r J-wish lik- th- whol- YHWH thing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I bought min- on th- 25th of last month and th-y hav-n't arriv-d y-t. Hop-fully th-y'll arriv- soon.
> 
> Typing this way mak-s m- f--l sup-r J-wish lik- th- whol- YHWH thing.


Brilliant, I was going to to that, but I didn't ord_r anything so I couldn't go back and _dit th_ir post LOL


----------



## ANDMYGUN

....Alright I gu_ss I'll jump in, appar_ntly th_y tak_ 10 days to g_t h_r_ min_ shipp_d on the 26th, I gu_ss w_ got som_ tim_ to wait.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> ....Alright I gu_ss I'll jump in, appar_ntly th_y tak_ 10 days to g_t h_r_ min_ shipp_d on the 26th, I gu_ss w_ got som_ tim_ to wait.


Shipping is n_v_r fun, I never get mor_ than 3 day shipping b_caus_ of that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like that title.
> 
> HENCEFORTH THE LETTER "E" IS BANNED.


Hahahaha








SirParadigm84, you us_d that l_tt_r in your own m_essag_ to not us_ that l_tt_r.\!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like that title.
> 
> HENCEFORTH THE LETTER "E" IS BANNED.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SirParadigm84, you us_d that l_tt_r in your own m_essag_ to not us_ that l_tt_r.\!
Click to expand...

I'm exempt, and that post had an E in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got my new CM Storm Quick Fire TK w/Blues. Love it so far. Had a BlackWidow Ultimate before it. Much better build quality in CM part. Overall better keyboard.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Shipping is n_v_r fun, I never get mor_ than 3 day shipping b_caus_ of that.


T_ll m_ about it.. I don't ord_r many things from Amazon but $70 a y_ar for 2 day shipping do_sn't sound to bad =P Anyways Ch__rs!

Edit: Man I missed my 1337 post and didn't screen shot it....


----------



## SalisburySteak

I'm scar_d. What happ_ns wh_n the _vil l_tt_r is us_d?


----------



## BoredErica

II am composing this not as a way to combat charming words
But a way to justify my own thoughts about that which occurs
And although this proposal may contain rhythm and flow
I am hoping you all will assist my sad rankings to grow
What I am trying to say is that I am on a mission
To gain more points through this submission
And although you might not rank my work first
I am praying that your conclusion is not worst
Alba was right this can grow into an addiction
It is almost as if this is a forty-hour occupation
Laugh if you must but this is no prank
I am going to accomplish
my goal of top rank
I am truly sorry if I am wasting part of your day
Luckily I think I said all I can possibly say








SPAM









I also lik_ Amazone Prim_ but I don't ord_r _nough things to warrant that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> II am composing this not as a way to combat charming words
> But a way to justify my own thoughts about that which occurs
> And although this proposal may contain rhythm and flow
> I am hoping you all will assist my sad rankings to grow
> What I am trying to say is that I am on a mission
> To gain more points through this submission
> And although you might not rank my work first
> I am praying that your conclusion is not worst
> Alba was right this can grow into an addiction
> It is almost as if this is a forty-hour occupation
> Laugh if you must but this is no prank
> I am going to accomplish
> my goal of top rank
> I am truly sorry if I am wasting part of your day
> Luckily I think I said all I can possibly say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also lik_ Amazone Prim_ but I don't ord_r _nough things to warrant that.


AHEM, no poetry.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> T_ll m_ about it.. I don't ord_r many things from Amazon but $70 a y_ar for 2 day shipping do_sn't sound to bad =P Anyways Ch__rs!
> 
> Edit: Man I missed my 1337 post and didn't screen shot it....


I think I scr__nshott_d my 1000th post, that was it, forgot about 1337th also


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AHEM, no poetry.


I didn't us_ a singl_ l_tt_r _ in that po_m.

1337 is just a numb_r.

I vot_d in k_yboard of th_ month.


----------



## Paradigm84

I hereby rescind the banishment of the letter E, before a mod rides up and brings forth their banhammer.

I HAVE SPOKEN.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hereby rescind the banishment of the letter E, before a mod rides up and brings forth their banhammer.
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN.


lol sounds like a smart idea


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I didn't us_ a singl_ l_tt_r _ in that po_m.
> 
> 1337 is just a numb_r.
> 
> I vot_d in k_yboard of th_ month.


1337 is just a numb_r? You must not know how how it f__ls to be 1337 =P

ohh, I must of missed the rescinding of the letter E.. I'm always late to the party..


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hereby rescind the banishment of the letter E, before a mod rides up and brings forth their banhammer.
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN.


THANK YHWH!

And go vote in the Keyboard of the Month contest if you haven't yet done so people.


----------



## Joneszilla

Add me to the club. Logitech G710


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Green duckies should be fairly easy to source from Asia, if that is a valid market.
> 
> If not, I wish you the best of luck. My broke butt feels for you and your quest for a half decent switch in this day of low-force low-noise low-tactility sissy switch popularity


It would be a valid market but i don't know any stores online, except for PChome.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> It would be a valid market but i don't know any stores online, except for PChome.


Taobao. Get someone like Qtan to buy it for you. He might also be able to help you find the specific model you want with the switch you want since the translation doesn't work so well. You really need someone who speak Chinese to help you with Taobao.

With Taobao, when you use translate, tea is an MX Brown, Green is an MX Blue, Black is MX Black and red is MX Red. I'm not sure what the others translate as.


----------



## Tator Tot

I just read 2 pages of posts without the letter E in them, you're all B& hence forth.

Like wise, we're sending all of you to the dungeon where you will clean chalkboards.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## SalisburySteak

I am thinking of painting the top half of my Ducky casing white. What do you guys recommend for paint and methods?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> I am thinking of painting the top half of my Ducky casing white. What do you guys recommend for paint and methods?


Light sanding plus any spray paint that'll hold to PBT should work just fine.

Just follow basic spray painting procedures. Though I recommend using a thick clear-coat so the board is easier to clean. As white stuff just gets dirtier, easier.


----------



## zeiferlance

After months of using my Roccat Isku, finally got my CM Storm Quickfire TK to pair it with my Nostromo.
Been browsing and drooling over your awesome keyboards here.

How I wish key caps are available here in the Philippines. I just love how you guys can customize your keyboards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I just read 2 pages of posts without the letter E in them, you're all B& hence forth.
> 
> Like wise, we're sending all of you to the dungeon where you will clean chalkboards.


I did post an entire poem with the letter e.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did post an entire poem with the letter e.


You're b& to cleaning chalk boards, because it was a poem.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You're b& to cleaning chalk boards, because it was a poem.


MFW I'm done cleaning the chalkboards


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Add me to the club. Logitech G710


As soon as you submit a copy of of the form in the OP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did post an entire poem with the letter e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're b& to cleaning chalk boards, because it was a poem.
Click to expand...

Stop posting and answer the PM I sent you like 6 weeks ago.









(You don't have to really, I've already PM'd ENTERPRISE)


----------



## Joneszilla

Doh! Sorry. Form filled out. Thanks.


----------



## Sniping

Wow, it's crazy that no one here owns the Ducky Shine 2 78 Version, I realized that so little people bought it that I should've gotten myself one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As soon as you submit a copy of of the form in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting and answer the PM I sent you like 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You don't have to really, I've already PM'd ENTERPRISE)


I know, I'm a terrible person and I forgot about that PM. Then Enterprise PM'd me and I gave him some key suggestion.

I do plan to get back to you, but I have a few things left with the Download Editors Team stuff to work out. That's sucking up a majority of my time, as well as some [email protected] restructuring.


----------



## InsideJob

I'll join the club








Rosewill Ivory with MX browns







I'm loving it so far


----------



## starships

I have a question for the Ducky owners. Afaik some of the keys are angled a certain way, I've noticed it on some pictures, is it noticeable when typing? It's kind of gotten me interested if it is, I feel like it would be a good thing. I've been waiting for the WASD v2 up until now, but I may be persuaded to go with a Ducky.


----------



## Lazy Bear

They are, but I haven't noticed any difference between my Duckies and other keyboards' layouts.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As soon as you submit a copy of of the form in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting and answer the PM I sent you like 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You don't have to really, I've already PM'd ENTERPRISE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm a terrible person and I forgot about that PM. Then Enterprise PM'd me and I gave him some key suggestion.
> 
> I do plan to get back to you, but I have a few things left with the Download Editors Team stuff to work out. That's sucking up a majority of my time, as well as some [email protected] restructuring.
Click to expand...

It's fine, I know you're busy and have loads of stuff to sort out.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> They are, but I haven't noticed any difference between my Duckies and other keyboards' layouts.


Really? It seems pretty significant, like something people would either love or hate. Maybe I'm over thinking it.

Here are some pictures that show what I'm asking about in case anyone is wondering. 1 & 2.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Really? It seems pretty significant, like something people would either love or hate. Maybe I'm over thinking it.
> 
> Here are some pictures that show what I'm asking about in case anyone is wondering. 1 & 2.


I think quite a few mechanical keyboards have that layout. See for example when ordering custom WASD keycaps - you have to make sure you're choosing the row correctly to get the right angle of key in the right place. I love it, personally, as it makes the keys a fraction quicker to type on.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> I think quite a few mechanical keyboards have that layout. See for example when ordering custom WASD keycaps - you have to make sure you're choosing the row correctly to get the right angle of key in the right place. I love it, personally, as it makes the keys a fraction quicker to type on.


I wasn't aware of that, only ever noticed it on Duckys. I just decided I wanted to go with the Ducky because I don't feel like waiting, now to decide between white or blue blacklighting.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I wasn't aware of that, only ever noticed it on Duckys. I just decided I wanted to go with the Ducky because I don't feel like waiting, now to decide between white or blue blacklighting.


White, always white.

Blue backlighting is icky.

But yes, most keyboards have that slope & angle to the keys as it's basic ergonomics.

Many "gaming" keyboards do not have that sloped key design, because the company who made the board is dumb.


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> But yes, most keyboards have that slope & angle to the keys as it's basic ergonomics.
> 
> Many "gaming" keyboards do not have that sloped key design, because the company who made the board is dumb.


I think this is more of a preference issue than a case of a right way and a wrong way. Some people like a flat profile better, especially if they are accustomed to low-profile keyboards and/or like being able to slide between keys very easily. Others, well, don't. So why would it be dumb for the industry to offer options for both types?


----------



## Blooddrunk

What size o-rings do you guys recommend for cherry-mx? I might try it out for a bit if I can get some for cheap.


----------



## phillyd

Get dental bands. 2 1/8" for each key does great for blue switches.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Get dental bands. 2 1/8" for each key does great for blue switches.


They'll work with reds too I assume?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Get dental bands. 2 1/8" for each key does great for blue switches.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll work with reds too I assume?
Click to expand...

yeah I'm really wanting to test how they are on reds because I used to have browns, my only problems were the bottom-out click and the actuation force.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah I'm really wanting to test how they are on reds because I used to have browns, my only problems were the bottom-out click and the actuation force.


Yeah I want to try it out because my fingers hurt after typing / gaming. Figured O-rings would be cheaper than doctor visits if it fixes the issue.


----------



## InsideJob

I guess O-rings are just used to reduce the travel distance of the keys? After a few days of using my first mechanical keyboard I'm loving it and will definitely never go back. However I can see what you're saying about finger strain over long periods of use.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I guess O-rings are just used to reduce the travel distance of the keys? After a few days of using my first mechanical keyboard I'm loving it and will definitely never go back. However I can see what you're saying about finger strain over long periods of use.


It also softens and reduces the bottom noise.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It also softens and reduces the bottom noise.


Ah alrighty


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It also softens and reduces the bottom noise.


Yeah thats what I'm looking for. Hard for me not to bottom out on the board because if I don't, I double tap / feel unsure I actually activated the key.


----------



## MrFenzee

My Quickfire's backspace went doa after like a week of gaming. RMA will take 1 month


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFenzee*
> 
> My Quickfire's *backspace* went doa after like a week of *gaming*. RMA will take 1 month


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


I lold too.

That said, I did used to game on arrow keys, and in that time backspace was my PTT key.

I'd probably still do it too, if I had the desk space and wasn't so lazy regarding rebinding all my games.

That, and too many PC games these days don't fully allow proper keybinding, and having to switch between WASD and arrows constantly gets confusing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFenzee*
> 
> My Quickfire's backspace went doa after like a week of gaming. RMA will take 1 month


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I lold too.
> 
> That said, I did used to game on arrow keys, and in that time backspace was my PTT key.
> 
> I'd probably still do it too, if I had the desk space and wasn't so lazy regarding rebinding all my games.
> 
> That, and too many PC games these days don't fully allow proper keybinding, and having to switch between WASD and arrows constantly gets confusing.


He made mistakes in-game and he had to go back? Duh


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> I think this is more of a preference issue than a case of a right way and a wrong way. Some people like a flat profile better, especially if they are accustomed to low-profile keyboards and/or like being able to slide between keys very easily. Others, well, don't. So why would it be dumb for the industry to offer options for both types?


It's all about ergonomics.

Our fingers are not flat, so why would you want the keys? Like wise, it's harder to distinguish a W from an A key at first touch if it wasn't for the sculpting, different profiles, and those little nubs on the J & F keys.


----------



## starships

So which Ducky retailer is the best option for shipping to Canada?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> So which Ducky retailer is the best option for shipping to Canada?


http://www.ncix.ca/ they only got the Ducky Year of the Dragon but they sell Filco which is a blessing since it hard to find to find


----------



## jammo2k5

So i did a bad. I ordered a Ducky Shine II Green LED ISO UK Tenkeyless with Cherry Blues from a shop in the UK. And i accidentally sent it to my mothers house address so i have to wait until this Friday to unbox that baby and use it. It's killing me.


----------



## Figit090

Hey all,i just got my kinesis classic in the mail and i love how it feels so far after only a few minutes of typing.i haven't hooked it up yet but wanted to see if i could touch type.not too bad.. Definitely screwing up a bit but most keys feel ok, I was expecting a more tactile feeling from the cherry browns but they are easy on the fingers so that's a major plus.

I also picked up a NMB space invader board and it sure feels clicky but i can feel roughness in the keystroke and I'm wondering if that is normal? They feel stiff and a bit gritty if i press them slowly like they could use some grease. Any tips on cleaning a space invader board? Can they be lubricated effectivelyfor a better feel?


----------



## General121

Tapping on a Ducky OCN edition mech keyboard with MX Blacks







(wanted to get blues but they were out of stock)


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Tapping on a Ducky OCN edition mech keyboard with MX Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wanted to get blues but they were out of stock)


and im all


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/ they only got the Ducky Year of the Dragon but they sell Filco which is a blessing since it hard to find to find


I noticed NCIX picking up Filco a few months back which is nice but I'm more interested in a Ducky, they have 1 YOTD listing and it's on backorder/not the config I want. So far from what I've read, PCHome, Mechanicalkeyboards, and Tigerimports seem to be the most popular options.


----------



## azianai

does the OCN Ducky come with the Flame cap anymore?
Still on a quest to find one of them =/

Also debating whether to get the dampen pads from EK (i currently have the light grey ones on my red) or ORings.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> does the OCN Ducky come with the Flame cap anymore?
> Still on a quest to find one of them =/
> 
> Also debating whether to get the dampen pads from EK (i currently have the light grey ones on my red) or ORings.


Flame cap on the esc? Nope.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I never knew Transformers took the form of a keyboard and mouse...

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=79973&vpn=KB577U%26GM533U&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals&promoid=1360


----------



## SalisburySteak

For those that want the OCN Flame keycap, can't you get an image of the flame and have WASD make it?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> For those that want the OCN Flame keycap, can't you get an image of the flame and have WASD make it?


The OCN logo might be copyrighted, might want to ask Admin.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The OCN logo might be copyrighted, might want to ask Admin.


lol. It was jut an idea. I'm lucky I got mine with the flame keycap. And I'm lucky I won it. <3 OCN


----------



## bavman

You could try to get permission and have SP do it. They've been testing double-shot PBT caps lately. If you could convince them to do that for the OCN flame that would be aweeesome


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The OCN logo might be copyrighted, might want to ask Admin.


He doesn't mind using it for personal use... you would have to ask if you wanted to make a bunch and give them out or sell them.


----------



## HPE1000

I would buy an OCN flame key for ~5$ I guess, it would fit any mech keyboard I assume?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would buy an OCN flame key for ~5$ I guess, it would fit any mech keyboard I assume?


Only Cherry MX based boards, but yeah, most Filco's, Ducky's, CM etc.


----------



## Harbec

Double shot PBT OCN flame key would rock my socks


----------



## penguinz

An OCN flame key sounds like a perfect KOTM prize.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> An OCN flame key sounds like a perfect KOTM prize.


Trying to get some kind of key worked out at the moment, the design isn't planned out or anything yet so who knows what it will be.


----------



## Ergates

Woop woop! OCN key FTW!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Woop woop! OCN key FTW!


Again, not sure of what the design would be, I'd like to get submissions for designs from all of you and then do a poll of the best ones, but at the end of the day, Admin has say over what we can put on.


----------



## zflamewing

I'm liking the idea of a double shot PBT OCN Flame Logo though I'm not much of an artist to submit a design idea.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'm liking the idea of a double shot PBT OCN Flame Logo though I'm not much of an artist to submit a design idea.


Getting a black and white version of the logo for it isn't hard, it's just whether Admin thinks it's ok, the higher up staff will have the control of the design.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Getting a black and white version of the logo for it isn't hard, it's just whether Admin thinks it's ok, the higher up staff will have the control of the design.


Fair enough. I wasn't sure what you were looking for when you said design ideas per se.


----------



## phillyd

PBT double shot OCN flame key


----------



## nubbinator

I don't know about you guys, but I want one like this gnome image from Etsy:



Double shot black key with yellow or cyan as the second color, yes please. That or make only the outlines a second color and make it white or black with cyan or magenta lines.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I want one like this gnome image from Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> Double shot black key with yellow or cyan as the second color, yes please. That or make only the outlines a second color and make it white or black with cyan or magenta lines.


Not sure how it would fit the competition though.


----------



## phillyd

We should do an escape key with an escape key on it.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure how it would fit the competition though.


I suppose that's a good point. A double shot white and light blue or cyan OCN double flame would be awesome.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> We should do an escape key with an escape key on it.


lol, yeah


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure how it would fit the competition though.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that's a good point. A double shot white and light blue or cyan OCN double flame would be awesome.
Click to expand...

When I get some more info from the staff then we can hopefully move forward with the design.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Just bought my first mechanical keyboard! Got myself a CM Storm Quickfire TK with some MX Blues on it. I've never enjoyed typing this much in my life.


----------



## bavman

Nice, welcome to the club. Anyone know if the TK made by iOne or costar?


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Just bought my first mechanical keyboard! Got myself a CM Storm Quickfire TK with some MX Blues on it. I've never enjoyed typing this much in my life.


It feels much better right, that how I feel with my rapid fire blue switches


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> It feels much better right, that how I feel with my rapid fire blue switches


I just can't get over that clicking sound. So amazing!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> I just can't get over that clicking sound. So amazing!


My parents beg to differ lol

THEY SO DA GUD!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> Nice, welcome to the club. Anyone know if the TK made by iOne or costar?


They haven't said the OEM, but it's not CoStar or iOne. I'm assuming it's the same company that made the Logitech G710, which also eliminates iRocks and Ducky.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> I just can't get over that clicking sound. So amazing!


I was going to get Brown switches, but I'm glad I got the Blues so amazing







love the clicks that makes my rapid fire


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I was going to get Brown switches, but I'm glad I got the Blues so amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the clicks that makes my rapid fire


I considered blues for my Storm Trigger, but the Newegg sale was $70 for blacks, $100 for browns, and $110 for blues.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I considered blues for my Storm Trigger, but the Newegg sale was $70 for blacks, $100 for browns, and $110 for blues.


And yet green is the only one that matters.

Ok not really but still.


----------



## StreekG

I managed to buy a Quickfire Rapid with Greens.
It's on it's way at the moment.
Then after i bought it i heard back from a shop that had a Ducky 9008G2 Pro Limited with Greens in stock.
So i bought that too...

I didn't really want the Quickfire, i just wanted Green switches... But the quickfire would be the first TKL i've had


----------



## phillyd

Try it out, TKL's are great!


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> I managed to buy a Quickfire Rapid with Greens.
> It's on it's way at the moment.
> Then after i bought it i heard back from a shop that had a Ducky 9008G2 Pro Limited with Greens in stock.
> So i bought that too...
> 
> I didn't really want the Quickfire, i just wanted Green switches... But the quickfire would be the first TKL i've had


Here what you do, put the Ducky key caps on the QFR since their PBT and the fonts are ugly on the QFR, and enjoy a top of the line tenkeyless keyboard, you can keep or sell the Ducky with QFR key caps


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I considered blues for my Storm Trigger, but the Newegg sale was $70 for blacks, $100 for browns, and $110 for blues.


I can't recall very well the price for my keyboard but something around 60's dlls, it is one of the best purchases I've done for myself. Before I got this keyboard I was using a rubber keyboard like this one, not because i want to it was because my cat broke the other one that i had for about 5 years.


----------



## Paradigm84

One day left to vote on the Keyboard of the Month contest, vote here.


----------



## phillyd

We should start an Imgur album of awesome customized keyboards.
Anybody know where to start?


----------



## azianai

so if we sold a keyboard, how do we remove it from our ownership
i sold my ducky YOTD =P


----------



## SalisburySteak

Painting my Ducky white right now. I will upload pictures when I'm done. Then you guys can help me pick key caps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so if we sold a keyboard, how do we remove it from our ownership
> i sold my ducky YOTD =P


You can PM me if you like and I can take it off in future, would you like me to take it off for you?


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Hi guys!
Got my first Mechanical a couple of weeks ago. A CM Storm quickfire pro. Loving it and it's cherry blue MX switches!


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Here what you do, put the Ducky key caps on the QFR since their PBT and the fonts are ugly on the QFR, and enjoy a top of the line tenkeyless keyboard, you can keep or sell the Ducky with QFR key caps


Never though about this, my intention was to sell the QFR as soon as i got the Ducky.
I will see as i may prefer the full 104 key layout, even at home the numpad is handy for me.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Keycool 84 w/ MX Browns and POM keycaps came in last night







. Quite happy with the purchase and quality so far. The S and D key are a little faded compared to the other keys but that's alright. The bottom of the keyboard looks a lot like a Leopold where you plug in the mini usb cable and the 3 options where you have to route it. It also came with a nice amount of accessories which is really nice.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Here's a pick of my MJ1 w/ red and black set of Ragnarok caps before I sold it off. Wonder if I posted my HHKB when I had it too







.


----------



## xH2L

Just got the Ducky Pro 9087G2 TKL with MX Reds from mechanicalkeyboards.com.

This keyboard just flows perfectly. The construction quality is incredible, not a single flaw on the entire thing, and the MX Reds are by far my favorite switches. It feels like you aren't even typing at all. I also really like the tenkeyless layout because I never ever used the keypad on my old full sized keyboard. This keyboard is much more compact, and the best part about it is that as soon as I took it out of the box and plugged it in, it literally took me 5 minutes to fully get used to it. Feels like I have been typing on this keyboard for years already lol.

Will take some pictures of it later! Also going to get some custom keys from WASD in the coming weeks!


----------



## CallsignVega

Hey guys, narrowed my purchase down to two. Want to match my mechanical Razer Orbweaver game-pad. Would you get the green back lit (out of stock):

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123

or go with the PBT (in stock):

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=209

Is the advantage of PBT worth negating the green LED? (Usually my screen is bright enough to illuminate the keyboard anyway while typing. I do all of my gaming with the Orbweaver).

Also, does the KBT "Pure" have any FN keys or anything for things like F1-F12, delete, print-screen etc? Or is that just not possible.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Proud of myself considering it was my first time spray painting anything. Now I'll need to get new caps


----------



## xH2L

If you really want the green backlit keyboard, I would say just go with that, as you can always buy PBT keycaps separately.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hey guys, narrowed my purchase down to two. Want to match my mechanical Razer Orbweaver game-pad. Would you get the green back lit (out of stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123
> 
> or go with the PBT (in stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=209
> 
> Is the advantage of PBT worth negating the green LED? (Usually my screen is bright enough to illuminate the keyboard anyway while typing. I do all of my gaming with the Orbweaver).
> 
> Also, does the KBT "Pure" have any FN keys or anything for things like F1-F12, delete, print-screen etc? Or is that just not possible.


PBT is a little nicer to type on to me, but it all depends on what you want. I do know that the LEDs on some of KBT's boards are known to fail. You can always switch the caps out later, but you'd have to buy a special set since not all the caps are standard sized on the KBT boards. Personally, I've lusted after the purple backlit one for a while.

That said, if you want a smaller format keyboard with nice caps, green backlighting, and MX Blues, why not grab the Ducky Shine II TKL?


----------



## Paradigm84

Liking this recent surge in the thread.


----------



## phillyd

Me too! Gonna start downloading one pic of every cool keyboard in this thread, and uploading to imgur. Already been though the first 1,800 posts.


----------



## General121

Holy cow Phillyd. My picture is cool: rolleyes: just only sgs3 picture quality.


----------



## General121

Holy cow Phillyd. My picture is cool







just only sgs3 picture quality. I wish I had a good enough network to do that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Me too! Gonna start downloading one pic of every cool keyboard in this thread, and uploading to imgur. Already been though the first 1,800 posts.


Some people might not like you taking their pics and putting them online without giving credit.









(Not me, I don't care.







)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people might not like you taking their pics and putting them online without giving credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not me, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Also legally questionable







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people might not like you taking their pics and putting them online without giving credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not me, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Also legally questionable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> PBT is a little nicer to type on to me, but it all depends on what you want. I do know that the LEDs on some of KBT's boards are known to fail. You can always switch the caps out later, but you'd have to buy a special set since not all the caps are standard sized on the KBT boards. Personally, I've lusted after the purple backlit one for a while.
> 
> That said, if you want a smaller format keyboard with nice caps, green backlighting, and MX Blues, why not grab the Ducky Shine II TKL?


I have definitely seen the Shine II which is sweet, but I don't need that extra arrow keys and all that on the right. I like to keep my keyboard pretty small so that my Orbweaver and M570 trackball can be used without angling my arms open while using both. This limits the keyboard to about 12" wide which the KBT Race fits the bill. The Shine II is a little over 14 inches.

EDIT: Found out the KBT Pure has all the functions I need with the secondary rolls of the keys. Anyone know where I can find a KBT Pure Limited green LED with blue switches?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Me too! Gonna start downloading one pic of every cool keyboard in this thread, and uploading to imgur. Already been though the first 1,800 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people might not like you taking their pics and putting them online without giving credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not me, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people might not like you taking their pics and putting them online without giving credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not me, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Also legally questionable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Part of OCN TOS is that anything you post is open license. I'll be sure to say that none of them are mine, and where they were collected. other than that, I owe nothing else to the posters.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hey guys, narrowed my purchase down to two. Want to match my mechanical Razer Orbweaver game-pad. Would you get the green back lit (out of stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123
> 
> or go with the PBT (in stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=209
> 
> Is the advantage of PBT worth negating the green LED? (Usually my screen is bright enough to illuminate the keyboard anyway while typing. I do all of my gaming with the Orbweaver).
> 
> Also, does the KBT "Pure" have any FN keys or anything for things like F1-F12, delete, print-screen etc? Or is that just not possible.


Go with the backlit. The RACE has very nice and rich colors compared to other backlit keyboards imo. Also the PBT caps on the RACE are known to feel kind of "chalky", more so than PBT caps in general. Just an fyi.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hey guys, narrowed my purchase down to two. Want to match my mechanical Razer Orbweaver game-pad. Would you get the green back lit (out of stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123
> 
> or go with the PBT (in stock):
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=209
> 
> Is the advantage of PBT worth negating the green LED? (Usually my screen is bright enough to illuminate the keyboard anyway while typing. I do all of my gaming with the Orbweaver).
> 
> Also, does the KBT "Pure" have any FN keys or anything for things like F1-F12, delete, print-screen etc? Or is that just not possible.


Go with the backlit. The RACE has very nice and rich colors compared to other backlit keyboards imo. Also the PBT caps on the RACE are known to feel kind of "chalky", more so than PBT caps in general. Just an fyi.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Part of OCN TOS is that anything you post is open license. I'll be sure to say that none of them are mine, and where they were collected. other than that, I owe nothing else to the posters.


TOS aren't legally binding. Especially something like that... I could post someone else's picture that they have copywritten 100x over and there would be no way for you to know that I didn't own it.

All the TOS saying that does is help OCN get off the hook, since nobody should be posting anything they couldn't.

Not likely that you would really run into legal trouble, but I'm sure you'd upset someone.


----------



## phillyd

alright you're welcome for the favor guys I'm not documenting OCN's mech keyboard club history or anything really cool and time consuming like that...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright you're welcome for the favor guys I'm not documenting OCN's mech keyboard club history or anything really cool and time consuming like that...


Don't be like that, it was an elected project, everyone chill out.


----------



## phillyd

You guys are just being irrational about it. If youtube videos can say "I don't own rights to the song or video" or whatever and avoid legal trouble than so can an Imgur album.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys are just being irrational about it. If youtube videos can say "I don't own rights to the song or video" or whatever and avoid legal trouble than so can an Imgur album.


We're not being irrational, if I was to go into your pics on your profile, take them and upload them elsewhere, would you not agree that I could've asked?

I and many others appreciate the work you are doing, but some people might not be as appreciative, that's all.


----------



## kcuestag

Let's keep this free from off-topic discussions please, stay on topic with Mechanical keyboard!


----------



## phillyd

It's about a mechanical keyboard club album.









Whatever.

So idk whether to get a Leopold or a Ducky Shine.


Leopold Otaku TKL with browns (I'd prefer reds)

or:

Ducky Shine II TKL with reds.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wouldn't go for any board with reds, but I'd choose the Ducky Shine 2.


----------



## phillyd

I had browns and I'm realizing I may have liked them better if the actuation force had been lighter.


----------



## HPE1000

I have only used blues and reds, I dont have a problem with reds, although the linear actuation is not as fun.


----------



## phillyd

I feel like it's too much work for typing.

I just bought the sampler without the keys and added a WASD set in green and a green escape key with the dude running on it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had browns and I'm realizing I may have liked them better if the actuation force had been lighter.


They have the same actuation force according to the sticky...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had browns and I'm realizing I may have liked them better if the actuation force had been lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the same actuation force according to the sticky...
Click to expand...

hmm I always heard they were really light.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hmm I always heard they were really light.


The reds are light compared to the blacks, which is the other option







. Also being linear could make the switch feel a bit lighter.


----------



## phillyd

So what's the difference between reds and browns?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So what's the difference between reds and browns?


Reds are linear, Browns are tactile.


----------



## phillyd

didn't realize browns were tactile.

That's why I got the sampler kit!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> didn't realize browns were tactile.
> 
> That's why I got the sampler kit!


Not a bad idea, it always helps to feel them before deciding.

Browns don't have the click like the blues do, but they do have a tactile "bump" that you can feel.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not a bad idea, it always helps to feel them before deciding.
> 
> Browns don't have the click like the blues do, but they do have a tactile "bump" that you can feel.


Ofc the bump depends on how hard you press the key too. I was super used to bottoming my blacks. When I got browns, they felt like really gritty and light blacks. I've adjusted and the tactility is more apparent now, but just a warning.

I also feel like I was more competent in Planetside 2 with my black board.


----------



## BoredErica

Browns have less tactile feel than blues though. Both browns and red are what, 45g? Blues 50-55g?

And what is this sampler kit, can you provide more info on that?


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And what is this sampler kit, can you provide more info on that?


Likewise, interested in that.


----------



## Tator Tot

sample kit

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/sampler-kit-1.html


----------



## BiscuitHead

Nice


----------



## StreekG

I actually like black switches quite a bit, i always heard everyone getting fatigue from them after a bit, but i use mine at work and type all day on it, never once noticed this. The only thing i noticed at first was not hitting the keys hard enough by mistake. So far nobody has complained of my mech keyboard at work, will be interesting to see how they like me clacking away with mx greens haha.


----------



## BoredErica

I dunno, tbh. I've typed on BROWNS and if I try to type very fast for 1+ minute straight, my hands can get fatigued. As far as I know, there is nothing medically wrong with my hands though. I also prefer some feedback. My biggest gripe with browns is the small feedback.

And thanks for the kit, I am totally buying one even though I'm not switching keyboards. Sounds cool to have, and I get to try em' out! Why hasn't anybody else thought of this?!?!?


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And thanks for the kit, I am totally buying one even though I'm not switching keyboards. Sounds cool to have, and I get to try em' out! Why hasn't anybody else thought of this?!?!?


Because the sampler kit only gives you one of each switch. You really cannot tell how typing on them is going to feel at all. Pretty useless imo unless you just want to hear what a blue switch sounds like (minus any bottoming out sound).


----------



## phillyd

It's not as good as getting a keyboard to test of course, but it's better than taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone know where I can get keycaps for Alsp Switches. I gave my Ducky A break and jumped back on my Dell.. Man, I really love this Dell keyboard, 65g to bottom out and tactile. I guess these are what MX Browns would feel like?? Also, people in the office say it's louder than my Ducky keyboard. Anyhow, I'd like to get some custom Keycaps for it, anyone know where I can get some? The only one I found is an OCN escape key from Tankguys.


----------



## Zero4549

Sounds more like a mx clear. Brown's are much lighter.


----------



## Seredin

This is the first non-greeting thread I've posted in. I think that pays homage to how much I love my Model-M


----------



## phillyd

Let's see some pics then!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> This is the first non-greeting thread I've posted in. I think that pays homage to how much I love my Model-M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Let's see some pics then!


+1 Yes please!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> Because the sampler kit only gives you one of each switch. You really cannot tell how typing on them is going to feel at all. Pretty useless imo unless you just want to hear what a blue switch sounds like (minus any bottoming out sound).


I wouldn't say useless, it includes different types of O rings as well. One switch is going to be a better option than buying keyboards and returning them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wouldn't say useless, it includes different types of O rings as well. One switch is going to be a better option than buying keyboards and returning them.


I agree, getting to press the switch down tells you a lot more then watching youtube videos of them, which usually is the other option







.


----------



## wolfxing

I have 3 mechanical keyboards
Jazzkit JD001, MX blue
JaKi JD002, MX black
Noppoo Choc, MX brown
all came from Asian...
I like the blue switch most


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Sounds more like a mx clear. Brown's are much lighter.


I was referring to Tactile/non-clicky feel. The AT101w probably feels like a really stiff MX Brown Switch.


----------



## JAM3S121

I just got my steelseries g6v2.. I absolutely love it but am very afraid about the keycaps fading. Thinking about getting a blank colored set in black/grey from wsad but then my brother and dad who use my pc from time to time can't use it lol.

Can i order a keycap set from wsad and it will fit all my keys? I think the space bar and enter key are not standard size as well as a smaller right side shift.


----------



## JAM3S121

I just got my steelseries g6v2.. I absolutely love it but am very afraid about the keycaps fading. Thinking about getting a blank colored set in black/grey from wsad but then my brother and dad who use my pc from time to time can't use it lol.

Can i order a keycap set from wsad and it will fit all my keys? I think the space bar and enter key are not standard size as well as a smaller right side shift.


----------



## jammo2k5

And here she is... Don't have a good camera handy as I'm at the mothers for the weekend. Better pics soon.


----------



## JAM3S121

can anyone explain why I can't make a account for geekhack? Isn't a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity a PS/2?... getting enraged trying to sign up to a simple site.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can anyone explain why I can't make a account for geekhack? Isn't a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity a PS/2?... getting enraged trying to sign up to a simple site.


have you tried USB?

Universal Serial Bus


----------



## JAM3S121

well of course usb worked, wow i was seriously getting mad.. i figured that some site dedicated to keyboards would prefer ps/2 method, i mean isn't it better?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> well of course usb worked, wow i was seriously getting mad.. i figured that some site dedicated to keyboards would prefer ps/2 method, i mean isn't it better?


PS/2 isn't a serial bus.


----------



## JAM3S121

So does anyone know where I can order the steelseries 6gv2 enter key cap? its not standard size, its larger and takes up the place of the \ key also and relocated the \


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can anyone explain why I can't make a account for geekhack? Isn't a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity a PS/2?... getting enraged trying to sign up to a simple site.


USB

nevermind you got it


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> Let's see some pics then!


Finee

This one shows the cleanup job this lovely lady required after I saved her from a chemistry research lab trashcan. Doesn't she spruce up nicely?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This one shows the guts of it and how nasty it was on the inside. Gross!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is my old setup. I included this picture because it is a pretty neat wide angle shot that features the Model M.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is a more or less current image of my setup. I've since stained the desk, added a couple more speakers, and removed the left-side monitor (til I get an adapter for my TV so it isn't occupying the DVI slot on my 560ti).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enjoy.

Edit: added a pic and some courtesy spoiler thingies.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was referring to Tactile/non-clicky feel. The AT101w probably feels like a *really stiff MX Brown Switch*.


Yeah... that's a clear. LOL


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hmm... I was hoping to get my keys from qwerkeys that I bought during the sale this week but didn't... I'm a bit worried, has anyone received theirs yet?

I ordered on the 26th.

Edit: also I'm thinking about grabbing a mini board (sorry if that's not what they are called) the ones that are smaller then tkl boards.. Any recommendations? Under $130 would be great.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hmm... I was hoping to get my keys from qwerkeys that I bought during the sale this week but didn't... I'm a bit worried, has anyone received theirs yet?
> 
> I ordered on the 26th.
> 
> Edit: also I'm thinking about grabbing a mini board (sorry if that's not what they are called) the ones that are smaller then tkl boards.. Any recommendations? Under $130 would be great.


I ordered mine on the 25th and haven't gotten them yet either. Give it another week.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> well of course usb worked, wow i was seriously getting mad.. i figured that some site dedicated to keyboards would prefer ps/2 method, i mean isn't it better?


Nope, just different. It saves a USB and for older boards provides better N key rollover. But all new boards are fine over USB. Ignore polling rates too, that is a scam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can anyone explain why I can't make a account for geekhack? Isn't a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity a PS/2?... getting enraged trying to sign up to a simple site.


They were hacked and down for a long time. A shadow of their former selves. Stick with us, or torment Rippster on redit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I just got my steelseries g6v2.. I absolutely love it but am very afraid about the keycaps fading. Thinking about getting a blank colored set in black/grey from wsad but then my brother and dad who use my pc from time to time can't use it lol.
> 
> Can i order a keycap set from wsad and it will fit all my keys? I think the space bar and enter key are not standard size as well as a smaller right side shift.


Most of the keys are standard, but there may be a few different as you say, IDK. But, if one or 2 is all the difference, don't sweat it. Keep the old and replace what you can with the new! Dual tone keyboard


----------



## nubbinator

Is it possible to actually torment Ripster? I mean, outside of deleting all of his wikis and guides.


----------



## KipH

Sure, ask him about USB vs PS/2 LOL or talk about him in the 3rd person. But, guy sure does know his keyboards.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Edit: also I'm thinking about grabbing a mini board (sorry if that's not what they are called) the ones that are smaller then tkl boards.. Any recommendations? Under $130 would be great.


They are often referred to as 60% or 75% boards, depending on which size you are wanting.
Poker(60%), Race(75%), Pure(60%), and Choc Mini(75%) are the more popular ones and can all be had for under $130.
Deck also makes one and Filco is getting ready to release one.


----------



## phillyd

Got some keycaps from WASD



Also, I went to get the sampler kit and I guess I derped and didn't get the switches. But I would pay a few bucks for someone to send me a red, a black, and a brown (a green, clear or white if you have it too)


----------



## stcawthern

My Ducky Dragon MX Red came in today! It's my first mechanical keyboard and I'm already in love.


----------



## phillyd

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got some keycaps from WASD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I went to get the sampler kit and I guess I derped and didn't get the switches. But I would pay a few bucks for someone to send me a red, a black, and a brown (a green, clear or white if you have it too)


Nice touch.







My OCD tells me you need the green caps on the 'arrow' keys as well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


Nice touch.







My OCD tells me you need the green caps on the 'arrow' keys as well.







[/quote]

I thought I placed this order earlier but I guess not, but I just placed it


----------



## JAM3S121

if i buy keycaps from WSAD keyboards are the same size as my steelseries 6gv2


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I have a question for the Ducky owners. Afaik some of the keys are angled a certain way, I've noticed it on some pictures, is it noticeable when typing? It's kind of gotten me interested if it is, I feel like it would be a good thing. I've been waiting for the WASD v2 up until now, but I may be persuaded to go with a Ducky.


The Ducky board isn't angled down down as much as other boards, so going from a WASD or Model M to a Ducky your palms will touch more of the front keys. It's not so much a comfort issue as a style. For those with longer fingers it can feel a little simpler to reach those front keys.

I always recommend Ducky because the build quality matches Filco for the most part but the price is much nicer.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They are often referred to as 60% or 75% boards, depending on which size you are wanting.
> Poker(60%), Race(75%), Pure(60%), and Choc Mini(75%) are the more popular ones and can all be had for under $130.
> Deck also makes one and Filco is getting ready to release one.


Thank you, I've checked out the new Filco but it looks like it wont be out for another 2 months.. Is there a good play to check out these Race and Pure boards?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got some keycaps from WASD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great! I've been wanting to do pretty much the same thing. I am actually going to test to see if a different usb cable will work with the board (I'm sure it will) so I can have a cord set up at work and one at home and just bring it to and from work. Its that awesome to type on. It would also test the durability of the board too, I am at work for 9-10 hours a day then come home and usually game for a few hours on top of that.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> They are often referred to as 60% or 75% boards, depending on which size you are wanting.
> Poker(60%), Race(75%), Pure(60%), and Choc Mini(75%) are the more popular ones and can all be had for under $130.
> Deck also makes one and Filco is getting ready to release one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I've checked out the new Filco but it looks like it wont be out for another 2 months.. Is there a good play to check out these Race and Pure boards?
Click to expand...

That Filco one has a pretty funky layout, the whole Z row is shifted to the left, among some other things.

The Pure and Race are sold by mechanicalkeyboards.com and qtan.


----------



## BoredErica

I still have no clue why people think it's pretty to add mono-colored keycaps to replace WASD, lol. If I alter keys, I'd alter all of them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still have no clue why people think it's pretty to add mono-colored keycaps to replace WASD, lol. If I alter keys, I'd alter all of them.


So you can see the wasd keys better, especially in low light. For playing fps games... I am going to do it.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you can see the wasd keys better, especially in low light. For playing fps games... I am going to do it.


0_o wait... who actually _looks_ at the WASD keys while gaming?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you can see the wasd keys better, especially in low light. For playing fps games... I am going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o wait... who actually _looks_ at the WASD keys while gaming?
Click to expand...

Reason why I bought blank keys, who looks at the keys to see what letter you're typing?


----------



## Arizonian

I think we're all missing the point of colored keys.







Aesthetics with a personal touch.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think we're all missing the point of colored keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aesthetics with a personal touch.


Colored blank keys!







Beautiful!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you can see the wasd keys better, especially in low light. For playing fps games... I am going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o wait... who actually _looks_ at the WASD keys while gaming?
Click to expand...

You may not believe this, but there are people in this world who cannot touch-type, who did not grow up with a keyboard, who sometimes have to steal a look ....









Just as there were hunters and gatherers, there are hunters and peckers...


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think we're all missing the point of colored keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aesthetics with a personal touch.


Na that's cool. I don't have issue with people who want to make their WASD keys stand out for aesthetic or symbolic reasons,

I just can't get over the reasoning of "I need to see which key is which while gaming". I mean, if you aren't looking at your screen, you aren't gaming


----------



## JAM3S121

nobody answered me, if i buy wasd key caps are the same size/height as my current 6gv2?


----------



## BoredErica

I know, i said I don't even think it looks good... I much prefer a normal keyboard.

I h ave a keyboard with back, and it's easy to see. (I think with the brightness from the monitor, it's enough to see the keys without a light)


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> nobody answered me, if i buy wasd key caps are the same size/height as my current 6gv2?


Buy me a set of WASD keycaps and a 6gv2 and I'll let you know.


----------



## TSXmike

G710 is all packed up and ready to be shipped out. ugh.

hope it doesnt take too long to RMA. only been back to using my eclipse 2 for a couple minutes and it sucks.


----------



## HPE1000

It's not that I cannot touch type, I can touch type (once I sell my blackwidow I am going to get a cooler master tk and white blank keycaps)

The thing is sometimes when I am playing an fps game, my hands slide to the right side of the keyboard and my wasd movement turns into esdf or something similar. And having a different color wasd set would help me move back to where I should be.

I do not need to look at the keyboard at all when typing, but for gaming, it seems a little different.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not that I cannot touch type, I can touch type (once I sell my blackwidow I am going to get a cooler master tk and white blank keycaps)
> 
> The thing is sometimes when I am playing an fps game, my hands slide to the right side of the keyboard and my wasd movement turns into esdf or something similar. And having a different color wasd set would help me move back to where I should be.
> 
> I do not need to look at the keyboard at all when typing, but for gaming, it seems a little different.


That's very strange as WASD should be easier to find that general touch typing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> That's very strange as WASD should be easier to find that general touch typing.


Yeah, not sure why. It doesnt happen all that much, but when it does it is pretty bad because I start throwing grenades and knifing when I think I should be moving. No problems whatsoever touch typing, but many problems using wasd properly.

Could just be the fact that I switched to pc gaming from console gaming a couple months ago. I have played xbox since it came out, but pc gaming only since around christmas. So I might just not be used to it completely.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> nobody answered me, if i buy wasd key caps are the same size/height as my current 6gv2?


Nobody seems to be helping so I will.









From the WASD site:



So some of the keys are incompatible, but generally yes they will fit.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> That's very strange as WASD should be easier to find that general touch typing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not sure why. It doesnt happen all that much, but when it does it is pretty bad because I start throwing grenades and knifing when I think I should be moving. No problems whatsoever touch typing, but many problems using wasd properly.
> 
> Could just be the fact that I switched to pc gaming from console gaming a couple months ago. I have played xbox since it came out, but pc gaming only since around christmas. So I might just not be used to it completely.
Click to expand...

Hah! I have been know to accidentally through a couple grenades when I missed WASD before. Quite annoying


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Hah! I have been know to accidentally through a couple grenades when I missed WASD before. Quite annoying


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, not sure why. It doesnt happen all that much, but when it does it is pretty bad because I start throwing grenades and knifing when I think I should be moving. No problems whatsoever touch typing, but many problems using wasd properly.
> 
> Could just be the fact that I switched to pc gaming from console gaming a couple months ago. I have played xbox since it came out, but pc gaming only since around christmas. So I might just not be used to it completely.


Hmm... you know.. perhaps getting keys that feel different instead of look different would be the better route for that particular issue.

You know, kind of like how F and J have little bumps for finding them while touch typing.


----------



## Paradigm84

All new members should be on the membership sheet now, sorry for the delay, lots of coursework at the moment.


----------



## StreekG

This arrived today from Singapore. Feels niiiice


----------



## Bryson1236

Hey, Im looking for a good keyboard, mechanical or not. My budget is 60$. Please help, and thanks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryson1236*
> 
> Hey, Im looking for a good keyboard, mechanical or not. My budget is 60$. Please help, and thanks.


I would suggest this $10 above your price range:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201051
or you could get a Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid used.


----------



## StreekG

If anyone needs a board. I found my new Ducky straight away from Hydra Distribution in Singapore, who also work together with Mech-keyboards.com.au if you're in Australia. They were helpful and had this rare board (cherry mx green limited edition) in stock and were more than happy to send it to Australia, postage is as you'd expect, about $50 but I got this in 3 days. Pretty happy with my service.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> If anyone needs a board. I found my new Ducky straight away from Hydra Distribution in Singapore, who also work together with Mech-keyboards.com.au if you're in Australia. They were helpful and had this rare board (cherry mx green limited edition) in stock and were more than happy to send it to Australia, postage is as you'd expect, about $50 but I got this in 3 days. Pretty happy with my service.


Any chance of you uploading a video of that green board?


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Any chance of you uploading a video of that green board?


Yeah sure,

I just made a video and uploaded it to my channel, here is my page

http://www.youtube.com/user/StreekG


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Yeah sure,
> 
> I just made a video and uploaded it to my channel, here is my page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/StreekG


Thanks! Well, they certainly sound like blues. However the bottoming out sounds somewhat harder and louder. Do you game at all? Any opinion on the greens for gaming?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Received my CM Storm Quickfire TK with MX Browns today. Nordic layout, of course. Although it does says "alt" on the "alt gr"-button and some of the symbols are repeated (for compatibility with multiple languages), it is overall more correct than my old Razer. The Razer simply lacked some of the symbols where the Quickfire TK compensates with repeat symbols. It is an improvement in my opinion











The keyboard is quite nice. I LOVE the size of it. The layout will take me a while to get used to. I frequently use "home", "end" and "delete" and the new layout confuses me right now. The sound is nice. It has a nice crisp sound. My old keyboard is a rubber dome and the creaking makes it very obvious that I've used the WASD-area a lot. The Quickfire TK however has a very loud, but solid sound to it.


I took a picture of my keyboards lying next to each other. I know that it is difficult to see, but if you look closely, you may notice the Quickfire TK in the bottom left corner









Quite a switch in direction, but to be fair I've had the Razer for 4 years and it was my first "proper" keyboard. I now have a lot more experience on which to base my purchase and the Razer is overkill. All kinds of features that I don't need or even want in a box so big that it prevents me from sitting comfortably while gaming.

I like the backlighting on the Quickfire TK although it was not a priority. I was originally looking at a WASD keyboard, but they are too expensive if you have to ship them over the pond. Now I'm just wondering if I should get o-rings to quiet down the keys a bit. I have some rubber o-rings for dental braces that I've played around with and they actually work, but the diameter is too big so they are loose around the stems of the keycaps.
My biggest problem is that if I am to buy o-rings from WASD keyboards and they are $15 or more, I have to pay 200% the price of the rings to import them. This means that I can only buy the 50A rings with the 0.4 mm reduction in travel. Are those a good buy? I would prefer not messing too much with the key travel.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Received my CM Storm Quickfire TK with MX Browns today. Nordic layout, of course. Although it does says "alt" on the "alt gr"-button and some of the symbols are repeated (for compatibility with multiple languages), it is overall more correct than my old Razer. The Razer simply lacked some of the symbols where the Quickfire TK compensates with repeat symbols. It is an improvement in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Just got that same board not too long ago (but with blues). It's a really nice one.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


What Razer keyboard is that?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> What Razer keyboard is that?


The Tarantula. As I said, it's 4 years old so they've removed it from their site. There's no product page for it at all, only the support page.
Anyway, it's a cheap rubber dome. The macro feature stopped working properly with the firmware update and it's disappointing that only the (useless) macro keys are backlit.


----------



## KipH

Why not go back to your dentist and see if they will sell you a bag of proper size (for board) dental rings?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Why not go back to your dentist and see if they will sell you a bag of proper size (for board) dental rings?


Well, is it bad that they are loose? I have tons of these things in a slightly too big size.


----------



## zer0entropy

OMG my leopold tenkeyless w/ blacks is on its way to me. super excited to have a real keyboard finally! should be here tomorrow!


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Well, is it bad that they are loose? I have tons of these things in a slightly too big size.


Not so much no. Loose is OK. Not ideal but OK. They just act as a shock absorber on the bottom out. So as long as they do that it is OK. It should not be able to sneak down into the stem.

Just try it and see if the key-press is still smooth. And the key travels up and down with no obstruction. If not, you are good to go.

If the rings are too thick (fat) it will feel mushy. If they are too hard it will feel... hard







and if it is to soft the damping will be less, but OK.


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Thanks! Well, they certainly sound like blues. However the bottoming out sounds somewhat harder and louder. Do you game at all? Any opinion on the greens for gaming?


Yes i do game a fair bit, at first it was heavy holding down certain buttons for long periods of time, i think i've already gotten used to it though.
I don't mind them for gaming i think i'm still yet to judge exactly what i think, i need to play some BF3 for my final verdict.


----------



## brew

My Ducky Dragon arrived today courtesy of OCN. Cherry MX blacks with green back lighting. Loving the smaller footprint of the TKL layout.


----------



## Ergates

O-rings were a worthwhile improvement for my Ducky with MX blues. The keyboard is the same, but quieter and faster. I got the blue 40A-R from WASD.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brew*
> 
> My Ducky Dragon arrived today courtesy of OCN. Cherry MX blacks with green back lighting. Loving the smaller footprint of the TKL layout.


That looks baller.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Received my CM Storm Quickfire TK with MX Browns today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . Nordic layout, of course. Although it does says "alt" on the "alt gr"-button and some of the symbols are repeated (for compatibility with multiple languages), it is overall more correct than my old Razer. The Razer simply lacked some of the symbols where the Quickfire TK compensates with repeat symbols. It is an improvement in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The keyboard is quite nice. I LOVE the size of it. The layout will take me a while to get used to. I frequently use "home", "end" and "delete" and the new layout confuses me right now. The sound is nice. It has a nice crisp sound. My old keyboard is a rubber dome and the creaking makes it very obvious that I've used the WASD-area a lot. The Quickfire TK however has a very loud, but solid sound to it.
> 
> 
> I took a picture of my keyboards lying next to each other. I know that it is difficult to see, but if you look closely, you may notice the Quickfire TK in the bottom left corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a switch in direction, but to be fair I've had the Razer for 4 years and it was my first "proper" keyboard. I now have a lot more experience on which to base my purchase and the Razer is overkill. All kinds of features that I don't need or even want in a box so big that it prevents me from sitting comfortably while gaming.
> 
> I like the backlighting on the Quickfire TK although it was not a priority. I was originally looking at a WASD keyboard, but they are too expensive if you have to ship them over the pond. Now I'm just wondering if I should get o-rings to quiet down the keys a bit. I have some rubber o-rings for dental braces that I've played around with and they actually work, but the diameter is too big so they are loose around the stems of the keycaps.
> My biggest problem is that if I am to buy o-rings from WASD keyboards and they are $15 or more, I have to pay 200% the price of the rings to import them. This means that I can only buy the 50A rings with the 0.4 mm reduction in travel. Are those a good buy? I would prefer not messing too much with the key travel.


The 50A-R's will def. make you're key's feel firmer at first, once you work them in they'll feel real nice. I have them and it made my MX Reds actually feel better. MX reds are too light for me, so adding the 50A-R's made it slightly enjoyable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brew*
> 
> My Ducky Dragon arrived today courtesy of OCN. Cherry MX blacks with green back lighting. Loving the smaller footprint of the TKL layout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet looking board.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

A good day for me!

Dolch PAC 62 and a depth black cherry mx CC.

Man...vintage cherry mx blues feel way better than modern cherry mx blues! They don't even feel like the same switch.






The last pic if for Paradigm84


----------



## GREG MISO

Holy hell that is amazing! That is the coolest keyboard I have ever seen. Not really portable but back then it was probably like the ultrabooks of today.









-Greg


----------



## HPE1000

I swear, every time you post a picture, it looks like my room...


----------



## Lazy Bear

It IS your room!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> It IS your room!












Really though
I could probably get a better angle, but still.

vs


----------



## HWI

Here's my new board. KBT Race, white LED, red switches.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Dem Dolch keycaps.


----------



## CallsignVega

I finally got everything in:



Mechanical game-pad plus keyboard FTW!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I finally got everything in:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical game-pad plus keyboard FTW!


how do you like the orbweaver? Seems a little pricey for a game pad


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> how do you like the orbweaver? Seems a little pricey for a game pad


It is pricey but it owns.


----------



## SageQi

Just got my DK9087 Shine II MX Browns with Blue LEDs







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> A good day for me!
> 
> Dolch PAC 62 and a depth black cherry mx CC.
> 
> Man...vintage cherry mx blues feel way better than modern cherry mx blues! They don't even feel like the same switch.
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic if for Paradigm84


Why is that for me?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why is that for me?


To go with all that jelly you got.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why is that for me?
> 
> 
> 
> To go with all that jelly you got.
Click to expand...

Just for that I'm editing the membership list to say you own no keyboards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just for that I'm editing the membership list to say you own no keyboards.


T__T


----------



## BoredErica

I just can't get over the look of the old keyboards...


----------



## Jesta42o

Here are my 2 Ducky with browns and Maxkeyboard with reds !


----------



## Jesta42o

where did u get your KBT Race keyboard?


----------



## cr4p

Can I join here? I've got CM Storm Quickfire TK Cherry MX Blues. Pics to follow. TIA. CIAO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Can I join here? I've got CM Storm Quickfire TK Cherry MX Blues. Pics to follow. TIA. CIAO.


You can if you fill in the form in the OP like everyone else.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just can't get over the look of the old keyboards...


Aw, but they love you so much


----------



## cr4p

here's mine.









edit: I just filled out the form in the OP. Please accept.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ack! I found out through use that the KBT Pure LED's reset to off every-time you shut down your computer and start up again. Any way to fix this? Seems like a pretty annoying design flaw.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just filled out the form in the OP. Please accept.


Don't worry, I can see when there are new submissions, the membership list is up to date.









Also we need some more competition, thread is up for Feb Keyboard of the Month, and only a week or two late.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, I can see when there are new submissions, the membership list is up to date.


Thanks!









BTW, guys where could I buy cheap key caps replacement for Cherry MX's?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, guys where could I buy cheap key caps replacement for Cherry MX's?


A quick google search yielded this page, hopefully that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Paradigm84

I have WASD keycaps myself but they are ABS, which are not for everyone.









Also have you all seen the WASD V2? It looks pretty sleek.



More here: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/blog/v2preview/


----------



## cr4p

But WASD keycaps shipping to my place is much costly than the item itself. LOL.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> But WASD keycaps shipping to my place is much costly than the item itself. LOL.


you could try Ebay, perhaps? This guy claims to ship worldwide, and doesn't mention international shipping fees. that listing is for like 900 Philippine Pesos or so.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> you could try Ebay, perhaps? This guy claims to ship worldwide, and doesn't mention international shipping fees. that listing is for like 900 Philippine Pesos or so.


Thanks! gotta try them. BTW, kamusta?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks! gotta try them. BTW, kamusta?


mabuti, brother, but I'm not Filipino








I just have some good friends from the Chosen Land <3


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> mabuti, brother, but I'm not Filipino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have some good friends from the Chosen Land <3


Thought you were one.







Sorry for OT.









Gotta put the red "escape" WASD key on my QF TK KB.


----------



## donrapello

Heyyy..

I bought myself a 6Gv2 with Blacks over 6 months ago I think. Lately i've been itching to buy a new keyboard again








I mostly play BF3 / Fps games, What switches would OCN members recommend mostly for fps gaming?

As ages ago i had old clicking ibm keyboards, i think those were very fast to use and write. I think this 6Gv2 Black needs abit too much
pressure on keys. After couple of hours I'm getting some finger-numbness


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> where did u get your KBT Race keyboard?


If you are talking to me, I got it from mechanicalkeyboards.com

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ack! I found out through use that the KBT Pure LED's reset to off every-time you shut down your computer and start up again. Any way to fix this? Seems like a pretty annoying design flaw.


Don't resart your computer so often.


----------



## bavman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> you could try Ebay, perhaps? This guy claims to ship worldwide, and doesn't mention international shipping fees. that listing is for like 900 Philippine Pesos or so.


Wasd_keyboards if the same person running WASDkeyboards.com, although shipping on ebay seems to be cheaper
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> Heyyy..
> 
> I bought myself a 6Gv2 with Blacks over 6 months ago I think. Lately i've been itching to buy a new keyboard again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly play BF3 / Fps games, What switches would OCN members recommend mostly for fps gaming?
> 
> As ages ago i had old clicking ibm keyboards, i think those were very fast to use and write. I think this 6Gv2 Black needs abit too much
> pressure on keys. After couple of hours I'm getting some finger-numbness


If you like linear than try reds, they're a lot softer, but it really comes down to your preference. There's no better switches for FPS gaming, I use blues and they work perfectly fine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> where did u get your KBT Race keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking to me, I got it from http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.comwww.mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ack! I found out through use that the KBT Pure LED's reset to off every-time you shut down your computer and start up again. Any way to fix this? Seems like a pretty annoying design flaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't resart your computer so often.
Click to expand...

Your link links to this page.









But it won't let me fix it. :|


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> where did u get your KBT Race keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking to me, I got it from http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.comwww.mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ack! I found out through use that the KBT Pure LED's reset to off every-time you shut down your computer and start up again. Any way to fix this? Seems like a pretty annoying design flaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't resart your computer so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link links to this page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't let me fix it. :|
Click to expand...

Flippin wierd. Fixed it.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thought you were one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta put the red "escape" WASD key on my QF TK KB.


Bro, sent you a PM.









---

Guys, need a lil help on my keyboard. Got a Quickfire TK.
Apparently the volume up/down suddenly stopped working. I'm not really sure what's causing this.








I'd really appreciate it if someone can provide some troubleshooting steps.
By the way, I'm on Windows 8. and uhhhmmm.. I don't think it's with that because it used to work before.









Thanks ahead!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, I can see when there are new submissions, the membership list is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we need some more competition, thread is up for Feb Keyboard of the Month, and only a week or two late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13


When is the winner's list getting updated?


----------



## stcawthern

Been messing around with my camera today out of boredom.





That Ducky logo....


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> Bro, sent you a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Guys, need a lil help on my keyboard. Got a Quickfire TK.
> Apparently the volume up/down suddenly stopped working. I'm not really sure what's causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if someone can provide some troubleshooting steps.
> By the way, I'm on Windows 8. and uhhhmmm.. I don't think it's with that because it used to work before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ahead!


Replied bro!









Maybe you were in NKRO mode that's why some of the keys are not working (in your case the up/down volume). Try 6KRO and reboot twice.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stcawthern*
> 
> Been messing around with my camera today out of boredom.
> 
> That Ducky logo....


same


----------



## jammo2k5

So. Cherry blues wasn't the best choice for. People actually hate me now.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> So. Cherry blues wasn't the best choice for. People actually hate me now.


LMAO!! You could always get a set of o-rings and fit them. They quietened things down quite considerably for me. Clearly I type like a barbarian, as I learnt to touch type on a mechanical typewriter.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Replied bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you were in NKRO mode that's why some of the keys are not working (in your case the up/down volume). Try 6KRO and reboot twice.


Thanks a lot, bro!








I totally forgot about that. I remember messing up with the NKRO key last week.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, I can see when there are new submissions, the membership list is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we need some more competition, thread is up for Feb Keyboard of the Month, and only a week or two late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13
> 
> 
> 
> When is the winner's list getting updated?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay, I had to wait a while as the RTE was messing up and wouldn't let me changed anything, it's updated now.


----------



## Bosniac

You can add me to that list. Form submitted.


----------



## Zero4549

You can add my Ducky YOTD. Thanks OCN!



Not a big fan of these MX Blacks... not in theory, and at least not _yet_ in practice. Was really hoping for reds (or clears or greens, but keep dreaming, right?). The green LED however is perfect - I'm in love. Build quality also puts my X-Armor to shame.

One of the issues I'm having is that unlike my MX blues, I can't tell when the switch is actuated and either have to bottom out hard (which is annoying, fatiguing, and entirely counter-intuitive after training myself to release right after the bump on my Blues) or I have to just kind of guess which often results in the key not really getting pressed.

So with that in mind, anyone have advice on which damping pads or orings I should pick up? I'd like something to either make bottoming out less stressful (and quieter would be fun, but not really needed - I mean, I use a blue FFS!), or just entirely remove the travel below the actuation point so I can save all the wasted time and energy pushing beyond the actuation point. In fact, a ring or pad that could do BOTH would be perfect.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I would suggest thick o rings to soften bottoming out.


----------



## Tator Tot

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs

These guys, suit blacks VERY well.


----------



## zer0entropy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can add my Ducky YOTD. Thanks OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of these MX Blacks... not in theory, and at least not _yet_ in practice. Was really hoping for reds (or clears or greens, but keep dreaming, right?). The green LED however is perfect - I'm in love. Build quality also puts my X-Armor to shame.
> 
> One of the issues I'm having is that unlike my MX blues, I can't tell when the switch is actuated and either have to bottom out hard (which is annoying, fatiguing, and entirely counter-intuitive after training myself to release right after the bump on my Blues) or I have to just kind of guess which often results in the key not really getting pressed.
> 
> So with that in mind, anyone have advice on which damping pads or orings I should pick up? I'd like something to either make bottoming out less stressful (and quieter would be fun, but not really needed - I mean, I use a blue FFS!), or just entirely remove the travel below the actuation point so I can save all the wasted time and energy pushing beyond the actuation point. In fact, a ring or pad that could do BOTH would be perfect.


The only Mechanical that I've owned is one with blacks. I've noticed that it doesn't take alot of travel for the press to register. This is awesome for gaming, because If its a command that I want to spam, I don't have to bottom out at all.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs
> 
> These guys, suit blacks VERY well.


Do they give a mushy feel? I wanted to quiet my Blacks a little, but the O-rings I tried just ended up feeling too mushy and ruined the crisp feel of the keys.


----------



## ventacon

I already own a Black Widow Ultimate for my gaming system and I just pulled the trigger on a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX Reds. I am going to use it in an office environment so I also picked up 40A-R(Blue) and 40A-L(Red) O-Rings from WASD Keyboards. It will be a good three weeks or so before it arrives in Afghanistan and I get to test the feeling and noise dampening of the o-rings. Pretty excited about using this new keyboard to replace this crappy Dell one that has been here for years.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs
> 
> These guys, suit blacks VERY well.


How much (if any) travel do they reduce?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Do they give a mushy feel? I wanted to quiet my Blacks a little, but the O-rings I tried just ended up feeling too mushy and ruined the crisp feel of the keys.


It adds some "squish" to the bottom out which helps with the noise. Though it feels less rubbery than the softer O-Rings, and thus retains the "springy" feel of Cherry MX switches.

This is mostly due to their foam nature. The soft landing pads return to shape more with the spring rising back up on the switch, unlike the O-Rings which sorta force themselves back into shape.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> I already own a Black Widow Ultimate for my gaming system and I just pulled the trigger on a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX Reds. I am going to use it in an office environment so I also picked up 40A-R(Blue) and 40A-L(Red) O-Rings from WASD Keyboards. It will be a good three weeks or so before it arrives in Afghanistan and I get to test the feeling and noise dampening of the o-rings. Pretty excited about using this new keyboard to replace this crappy Dell one that has been here for years.


What are you assigned/doing in Afghanistan? Or are you just a man in uniform who appreciates gaming and a nice keyboard? Haha


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What are you assigned/doing in Afghanistan? Or are you just a man in uniform who appreciates gaming and a nice keyboard? Haha


Just a man in a uniform who loves gaming and a nice keyboard. I get to work in the S6(IT Department) for this deployment, so I sit in front of computers for 14 hours everyday. Its a whole lot of typing all day and this stupid dell keyboard is driving me insane, sticking keys and having to pound on certain ones to get them to work.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Just a man in a uniform who loves gaming and a nice keyboard. I get to work in the S6(IT Department) for this deployment, so I sit in front of computers for 14 hours everyday. Its a whole lot of typing all day and this stupid dell keyboard is driving me insane, sticking keys and having to pound on certain ones to get them to work.


Ah. Well thank you for your service, stay safe








I have a cousin currently deployed near one of the forward/outward posts near the border, commanding a group of 4? MRAPs


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Well thank you for your service, stay safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cousin currently deployed near one of the forward/outward posts near the border, commanding a group of 4? MRAPs


Thank you for your support, I plan to stay safe and make it home all in one piece. 4 MRAPs thats some good stuff, I hate riding in them for prolonged periods of time though.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Thank you for your support, I plan to stay safe and make it home all in one piece. 4 MRAPs thats some good stuff, I hate riding in them for prolonged periods of time though.


Yep. I know its gotta be stressful for him though, as he is responsible for every one of the men inside them.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads&pid=sl120_cs
> 
> These guys, suit blacks VERY well.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they give a mushy feel? I wanted to quiet my Blacks a little, but the O-rings I tried just ended up feeling too mushy and ruined the crisp feel of the keys.
Click to expand...

Use a harder o-ring.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Use a harder o-ring.


Can you (or anyone else) suggest _specific_ rings or pads for a MX black board (Ducky YOTD if that somehow matters) that are:

Just thick enough to allow actuation and _that's it_.
Soft enough to actually feel like a cushion (because otherwise, why not just use any old braze and some glue).
Firm enough to not feel like a rubber dome (because then what would be the point of the board?)
Sound damping would be a nice bonus. The more the better. Not important though.


----------



## Bosniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Use a harder o-ring.


Doesn't Home Depot sell those?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Use a harder o-ring.


I tried all of the O-rings in the WASD sample kit. 50A was still too soft and I couldn't find anything harder in the right size. If you could find 70A or harder O-rings in the right size, I'd love to know.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone else have a KBT Pure? If so, does yours also have the fatal flaw that every-time you reboot/shutdown it loses its LED and other settings? Seems silly to design a $100+ keyboard and omit a 5 cent circuit.









Does the KBT Race have the same problem anyone know?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone else have a KBT Pure? If so, does yours also have the fatal flaw that every-time you reboot/shutdown it loses its LED and other settings? Seems silly to design a $100+ keyboard and omit a 5 cent circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the KBT Race have the same problem anyone know?


Very common for mechanical keyboards. If it doesn't explicitly say otherwise, or use a physical switch or jumper, assume any keyboard will do the same.

Sucks I know, but it's really not that big of a deal is it? Takes like what, 20 seconds to reconfigure it once you get the pattern down.


----------



## CallsignVega

That makes no sense. How hard could it be to design it to remember your settings this day and age? My Orbweaver remembers just fine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Very common for mechanical keyboards. If it doesn't explicitly say otherwise, or use a physical switch or jumper, assume any keyboard will do the same.
> 
> Sucks I know, but it's really not that big of a deal is it? Takes like what, 20 seconds to reconfigure it once you get the pattern down.


20 seconds is a long time for something you have to do every time you turn your computer on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That makes no sense. How hard could it be to design it to remember your settings this day and age? My Orbweaver remembers just fine.


I agree, it's not really excusable. The problem seems to be that they all do it, so you don't have people buying the competition instead over the lack of that feature.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 20 seconds is a long time for something you have to do every time you turn your computer on.
> I agree, it's not really excusable. The problem seems to be that they all do it, so you don't have people buying the competition instead over the lack of that feature.


Oh come on, really? That's shorter than it takes most _good_ computers to boot up, and 20 seconds is pretty much a worst-case scenario for people who have no coordination and a million custom settings. Personally I can set everything in the time it takes for my butt to touch the seat, and it only needs to be done every couple days.

THAT SAID

Yeah, it _should_ be a standard feature. There is no good reason for it not to be other than very slight cost savings. I agree entirely. That's just not how it is though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That makes no sense. How hard could it be to design it to remember your settings this day and age? My Orbweaver remembers just fine.


BWU, Orbweaver, Corsair K90, MEKA G-Unit, and a few other mechanical boards with the built in memory remember those settings.

I don't think enough people complain about it, for companies to really consider it.

EDIT: CM Storm Trigger might, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> BWU, Orbweaver, Corsair K90, MEKA G-Unit, and a few other mechanical boards with the built in memory remember those settings.
> 
> I don't think enough people complain about it, for companies to really consider it.
> 
> EDIT: CM Storm Trigger might, but I don't know for sure.


Ack, those appear to all be full-size keyboards. I just though it odd that they design different intensity levels, LED's that pulsate etc and didn't think to include remember settings. People don't mind having to reset their keyboard settings every time they boot up? That is like so annoying lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ack, those appear to all be full-size keyboards. I just though it odd that they design different intensity levels, LED's that pulsate etc and didn't think to include remember settings. People don't mind having to reset their keyboard settings every time they boot up? That is like so annoying lol.


I honestly don't care about doing it on my Deck.

FN + # = Backlight level

(# = 1-7)

Takes less than a second of my time, and because of how Deck keys are, I don't actually need the backlight when it's light outside. I touch type most of the time as well, so the backlight is more just extra, as I bought the board for the switches, not the LEDs.


----------



## phillyd

Storm Trigger has that feature.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I honestly don't care about doing it on my Deck.
> 
> FN + # = Backlight level
> (# = 1-7)
> 
> Takes less than a second of my time, and because of how Deck keys are, I don't actually need the backlight when it's light outside. I touch type most of the time as well, so the backlight is more just extra, as I bought the board for the switches, not the LEDs.


I do a lot of gaming in the dark and having to orient myself quickly for typing is kinda annoying with no back light.

I found out the Ducky Shine II TKL has a remember design. Look's like that is the smallest tenkeyless I can find that does. Might just get that as it is a plate design and has really great reviews. Just a bit wider than I prefer (75% vs 60%).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I honestly don't care about doing it on my Deck.
> 
> FN + # = Backlight level
> (# = 1-7)
> 
> Takes less than a second of my time, and because of how Deck keys are, I don't actually need the backlight when it's light outside. I touch type most of the time as well, so the backlight is more just extra, as I bought the board for the switches, not the LEDs.


Do you have a USB Deck? My ps/2 one keeps the power on even when the PC is off, so it doesn't loose its settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Oh come on, really? That's shorter than it takes most _good_ computers to boot up, and 20 seconds is pretty much a worst-case scenario for people who have no coordination and a million custom settings. Personally I can set everything in the time it takes for my butt to touch the seat, and it only needs to be done every couple days.
> .


I guess I couldn't disagree more. My computer takes absolutely forever to boot do to the raid card, and I would find having to spend time setting up your keyboard every boot extremely annoying. Also many, maybe even most, people turn their PC's off every night. This means you would have to do this every day, maybe even several times a day.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I do a lot of gaming in the dark and having to orient myself quickly for typing is kinda annoying with no back light.
> 
> I found out the Ducky Shine II TKL has a remember design. Look's like that is the smallest tenkeyless I can find that does. Might just get that as it is a plate design and has really great reviews. Just a bit wider than I prefer (75% vs 60%).


Shine 2 TKL is very nice


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Storm Trigger has that feature.


Thanks for the confirmation. My trigger was given to a friend, so I wasn't able to check it and couldn't remember if it did off the top of my head.

Mostly since I never shut down my computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> I found out the Ducky Shine II TKL has a remember design. Look's like that is the smallest tenkeyless I can find that does. Might just get that as it is a plate design and has really great reviews. Just a bit wider than I prefer (75% vs 60%).


I forgot to mention that









Considering that was one of the points of design input I had, I should have remembered it. Total cost addition was ~$1/board, so it's not as cheap as you may think. That cost declines the longer you make the boards and the more you make though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do you have a USB Deck? My ps/2 one keeps the power on even when the PC is off, so it doesn't loose its settings.


Was PS2, I swapped it over to USB since I was on the go for a year with my laptop.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Shine 2 TKL is very nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I forgot to mention that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that was one of the points of design input I had, I should have remembered it. Total cost addition was ~$1/board, so it's not as cheap as you may think. That cost declines the longer you make the boards and the more you make though.


I have the Shine II TKL inbound with green LED's and blue switches.









The virtually new KBT Pure I have works great if anyone wants one at a discount it will be in the for sale section before long lol, just hate non-remember settings.


----------



## frankzotynia10

i picked up a Corsiar K90 a few weeks ago. I was really disapointed in it because it was half memebrane. The non mechanical switches felt so awful that i coudn't take it anymore. On top of that, i'm not a fan of cherry reds.


Then i picked up a Razer Black Widow at Microcenter. it wasnt a bad board. I loved the feel of blues but i hated the tacky branding and fonts that were half uppercase and half lowercase. So i returned and picked up a cheap rebranded iONe monoprice mechaincal with blues for my work keyboard.


Finally, i ordered a Filco MJ2 in metallic blue from amazon. By far the best of the 4 keyboards i've used... The only issue i forsee with this board is the ABS keycaps so i ordered a full set of white PBTs from ebay.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*
> 
> i picked up a Corsiar K90 a few weeks ago. I was really disapointed in it because it was half memebrane. The non mechanical switches felt so awful that i coudn't take it anymore. On top of that, i'm not a fan of cherry reds.
> 
> 
> Then i picked up a Razer Black Widow at Microcenter. it wasnt a bad board. I loved the feel of blues but i hated the tacky branding and fonts that were half uppercase and half lowercase. So i returned and picked up a cheap rebranded iONe monoprice mechaincal with blues for my work keyboard.
> 
> 
> Finally, i ordered a Filco MJ2 in metallic blue from amazon. By far the best of the 4 keyboards i've used... The only issue i forsee with this board is the ABS keycaps so i ordered a full set of white PBTs from ebay.


yes! another Metallic blue owner!
and yeah either PBT or Doubleshot is the way to go


----------



## Paradigm84

Due to the volume of requests for help with choosing a mechanical keyboard I think it would be a good idea to put together a set of standardised questions like they have for choosing a new mouse that I can put in the OP, so far I have these:


Price:
Switch type:
Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
USB/ PS2:
[*} KRO:

Can you think of anymore questions that should be appended to the list?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Due to the volume of requests for help with choosing a mechanical keyboard I think it would be a good idea to put together a set of standardised questions like they have for choosing a new mouse that I can put in the OP, so far I have these:
> 
> 
> Price:
> Switch type:
> Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
> Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> USB/ PS2:
> [*} KRO:
> 
> Can you think of anymore questions that should be appended to the list?


Macro keys (yes/no)
Media keys (yes/no)
Layout (US ANSI, etc)

Also, most people just don't know enough about switches, so perhaps optional (if the user doesn't know what switch they like) entries for:

Noise level (low medium high)
Stiffness (low medium high)
Tactility (low medium high)

And lastly, as it seem a point that is getting people riled up recently -

Built in memory (yes/no)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Due to the volume of requests for help with choosing a mechanical keyboard I think it would be a good idea to put together a set of standardised questions like they have for choosing a new mouse that I can put in the OP, so far I have these:
> 
> 
> Price:
> Switch type:
> Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
> Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> USB/ PS2:
> [*} KRO:
> 
> Can you think of anymore questions that should be appended to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Macro keys (yes/no)
> Media keys (yes/no)
> Layout (US ANSI, etc)
> 
> Also, most people just don't know enough about switches, so perhaps optional (if the user doesn't know what switch they like) entries for:
> 
> Noise level (low medium high)
> Stiffness (low medium high)
> Tactility (low medium high)
> 
> And lastly, as it seem a point that is getting people riled up recently -
> 
> Built in memory (yes/no)
Click to expand...

I agree for the first 3, but I'm not so sure about the following 3, someone who needs advice on which keyboard to get will probably be getting their first one, and more than likely be going for one of the 4 main MX switches, so what about:

Noise level (high/low)
Tactility (yes/ no)
Stiffness (high/ low)

?

So the compiled list would be:


Price:
Switch type:
Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
USB/ PS2:
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no)
Media keys (yes/ no)
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)
Noise level (high/low)
Tactility (yes/ no)
Stiffness (high/ low)


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I agree for the first 3, but I'm not so sure about the following 3, someone who needs advice on which keyboard to get will probably be getting their first one, and more than likely be going for one of the 4 main MX switches, so what about:
> 
> Noise level (high/low)
> Tactility (yes/ no)
> Stiffness (high/ low)
> 
> ?
> 
> So the compiled list would be:
> 
> 
> Price:
> Switch type:
> Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
> Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> USB/ PS2:
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no)
> Media keys (yes/ no)
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)
> Noise level (high/low)
> Tactility (yes/ no)
> Stiffness (high/ low)


Works for me. Personally, I would have picked up MX Greens or buckling springs for my first board if either was within my price range and in a board that wasn't hideous looking, but then I'm just weird









At any rate, make sure to put an asterisk next to switch type and the last 3 or something, to denote that the last 3 are optional and only really intended for people who don't already know which switch type they want.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, you make a good point, so I'll change the order to this:


Price:
Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
USB/ PS2:
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no)
Media keys (yes/ no)
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low)
*Tactility (yes/ no)
*Stiffness (high/ low)
Do you think I should start a "Keyboard suggestion thread" like in the Mouse subforum?


----------



## mironccr345

Look what my wife got me. Was suppose to be a stocking stuffer, but It just came in the mail today. It was so late, that the seller gave me a metal esc key for free.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Look what my wife got me. Was suppose to be a stocking stuffer, but I just came in the mail today. It was so late, that the seller gave me a metal esc key for free.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow


----------



## protzman

awesome! what switch!


----------



## nubbinator

Anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? I found a DSI BF-I-113 (big font, Yellow Alps) keyboard for $30 shipped brand new. I figure it might be worth grabbing as an experiment board, but have a few questions before I decide if I'll grab it.

First, does anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? What are they like?

Secondly, at $30, I figure it could be a good board for conversion to another switch type. I just don't know what the model numbers are for the switches, so I'm not sure where to start looking for them and what specific model numbers to look for. Any help there would be great, as would any knowledge regarding specific Alps switches I that would or wouldn't be compatible with the keyboard.

Lastly, anyone know how much a Fentek keycap set might go for? I'd want to swap out the keys as soon as I could afford it and they seem to be the only place that really does Alps keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? I found a DSI BF-I-113 (big font, Yellow Alps) keyboard for $30 shipped brand new. I figure it might be worth grabbing as an experiment board, but have a few questions before I decide if I'll grab it.
> 
> First, does anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? What are they like?
> 
> Secondly, at $30, I figure it could be a good board for conversion to another switch type. I just don't know what the model numbers are for the switches, so I'm not sure where to start looking for them and what specific model numbers to look for. Any help there would be great, as would any knowledge regarding specific Alps switches I that would or wouldn't be compatible with the keyboard.
> 
> Lastly, anyone know how much a Fentek keycap set might go for? I'd want to swap out the keys as soon as I could afford it and they seem to be the only place that really does Alps keys.


If it's $30 I'd go for it and I've never tried the switches before.









As for more detailed information, you should definitely ask _AKIMbO_


----------



## PCModderMike

Been driving my co workers nuts for the past year or so with my Dell AT101w haha....so decided to pick up a Rosewill RK-9000BRI with brown switches.
I'm very comfortable and fast on my Dell though, gonna be hard to give it up.


----------



## .theMetal

So walmart doesn't sell teeth bands, and lowes has nothing close to the right sized o-rings and nothing near a reasonable price (2 for about 67 cents)

But I still think someone around here should sell something...

there is an orthodontist across the road from me, but I keep catching them on the days they are closed. Its gonna be a weird conversation lol, "um I need about 100 dental bands..."


----------



## SDriver

Ive joined the club with my new Ducky Dragon. Courtesy of OCN!
I just need to find a nice wrist rest and numpad now.


----------



## Paradigm84

From now on, if people would like help deciding which mechanical keyboard to go for, then this thread can be used:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread*

Hopefully this will cut down on a lot of the similar threads we have in this section.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> awesome! what switch!


it's a blue switch. The esc key cap is made of some kind of metal. Feels heavy and diesel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been driving my co workers nuts for the past year or so with my Dell AT101w haha....so decided to pick up a Rosewill RK-9000BRI with brown switches.
> I'm very comfortable and fast on my Dell though, gonna be hard to give it up.


I know what you mean man. I love my dell so much I still switch out and use it every now and then. Wish the MX Blues were a little stiffer. I'd like to do a 62g spring mod, but don't have the time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Been driving my co workers nuts for the past year or so with my Dell AT101w haha....so decided to pick up a Rosewill RK-9000BRI with brown switches.
> I'm very comfortable and fast on my Dell though, gonna be hard to give it up.


The Rosewill will take some getting used to. MX-Browns are not as tactile as the AT101W's Alps Black CM switches. Nor do they require as much force. It's a good board though.

I'd say I like the AT101W more, but when they get older they get louder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? I found a DSI BF-I-113 (big font, Yellow Alps) keyboard for $30 shipped brand new. I figure it might be worth grabbing as an experiment board, but have a few questions before I decide if I'll grab it.
> 
> First, does anyone have experience with Yellow Alps? What are they like?
> 
> Secondly, at $30, I figure it could be a good board for conversion to another switch type. I just don't know what the model numbers are for the switches, so I'm not sure where to start looking for them and what specific model numbers to look for. Any help there would be great, as would any knowledge regarding specific Alps switches I that would or wouldn't be compatible with the keyboard.
> 
> Lastly, anyone know how much a Fentek keycap set might go for? I'd want to swap out the keys as soon as I could afford it and they seem to be the only place that really does Alps keys.


A full Fentek set could get expensive. I don't know of anyone who has done it, so you'll have to inquire on their site about what the cost would be. Their novelty esc key caps go for ~$7/each. Though they do give bulk discounts.

Also, the DSI BigFont I tried had ~60cN tactile alps switches. I don't remember which type of alps since I'm not a mad man. They felt alright, better than the poor switches used on the ABS M1 & Filco Zero; but they're not as good as some of the older/nicer alps like the Dell AT101W.

For $30, you can't really go wrong. I would have actually enjoyed and probably kept the board had it not been for the funny enter key.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> A full Fentek set could get expensive. I don't know of anyone who has done it, so you'll have to inquire on their site about what the cost would be. Their novelty esc key caps go for ~$7/each. Though they do give bulk discounts.
> 
> Also, the DSI BigFont I tried had ~60cN tactile alps switches. I don't remember which type of alps since I'm not a mad man. They felt alright, better than the poor switches used on the ABS M1 & Filco Zero; but they're not as good as some of the older/nicer alps like the Dell AT101W.
> 
> For $30, you can't really go wrong. I would have actually enjoyed and probably kept the board had it not been for the funny enter key.


Thanks. It says it comes with Yellows, but I don't know which yellows, clicky or linear. Maybe it's the same ones you tried. And I guess I don't really care if they're amazing switches since I might try and find some other color Alps to swap in.

I suppose I could always ask them if they could do a budget set composed of any leftovers they might or some seconds that will fit and just make a truly bastard keyboard.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Rosewill will take some getting used to. MX-Browns are not as tactile as the AT101W's Alps Black CM switches. Nor do they require as much force. It's a good board though.
> 
> I'd say I like the AT101W more, but when they get older they get louder.


Yes I really do *love* my Dell. I actually like typing on the Dell more at work, than I do coming home to my K60 haha.

I got my AT101W off eBay for only about 30 bucks, and it's a black version...kinda crazy to think it's preferred over the newer stuff from today.

Definitely is loud though, it's kind of been a running joke at the office...but I think it's time to stop torturing my coworkers with the **clack clack clack**


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Thanks. It says it comes with Yellows, but I don't know which yellows, clicky or linear. Maybe it's the same ones you tried. And I guess I don't really care if they're amazing switches since I might try and find some other color Alps to swap in.
> 
> I suppose I could always ask them if they could do a budget set composed of any leftovers they might or some seconds that will fit and just make a truly bastard keyboard.


DSI's website says "Traditional White Alps Mechanical Switch Keyborad by DSI BF-I-113"

I'd actually stick with the BigFont's keycaps. They're not bad.

From what I found on the googler; the Yellow alps it sometimes comes with are linear Alps CM switches.


----------



## losttsol

I never thought I'd become a keyboard hoarder, but I now have three mechanical keyboards. I've got the one I am typing on now that I just won from OCN - Ducky DK9008G2 with Cherry reds. I've got a Deck Legend Toxic with Cherry blacks. I also have a Dell AT101W with black Alps (my first mechanical). I am so torn between all of these keyboards. For straight up typing I like the Dell and I also like the fact that it is white. For overall looks and quality I like the Deck. Its also the only one that is fully illuminated. For gaming I'm loving these Cherry red switches. They are so easy to press, but still have that solid mechanical feel to them. It also types better than the Deck. I'm thinking I might get rid of the Deck and this Ducky and get a fully illuminated Ducky with Cherry reds. That might be the best combination for me.


----------



## KipH

Well, it is out of stock, more than $30 and has WHITE alps. Other than that, I can't help








"Traditional White Alps Mechanical Switch Keyborad by DSI BF-I-113"

Never mind, I guess I type way to slow


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, you make a good point, so I'll change the order to this:
> 
> 
> Price:
> Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
> Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> USB/ PS2:
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no)
> Media keys (yes/ no)
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low)
> *Tactility (yes/ no)
> *Stiffness (high/ low)
> Do you think I should start a "Keyboard suggestion thread" like in the Mouse subforum?


If the keyboard has a "remember" circuit so that on power up it goes back to previous settings and not off/default.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Horrible pictures but I finally got my Key caps that I ordered from Qwerkeys last month during the sale.




I really just wanted to get a Zerg key but they sold out so I bought everything else and plan on getting the Zerg key later. I know nothing about quality but they look beautiful.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, you make a good point, so I'll change the order to this:
> 
> 
> Price:
> Backlighting (yes/ no and colour):
> Size: (60%, TKL, full size etc)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> USB/ PS2:
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no)
> Media keys (yes/ no)
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low)
> *Tactility (yes/ no)
> *Stiffness (high/ low)
> Do you think I should start a "Keyboard suggestion thread" like in the Mouse subforum?


Maybe a little information about O-Rings and how they feel and sound with the various switch types.

I bought 40A-R and 40A-L rings, it was hard to choose so I bought both. Red rings are supposed to quiet bottoming out but not make a huge difference in the feel and the Blues are supposed to feel a bit different but really reduce the sound of bottoming out. I dont know about the 50A rings or anything, so I suggest adding a little part about o-rings.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If it's $30 I'd go for it and I've never tried the switches before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for more detailed information, you should definitely ask _AKIMbO_


I'm pretty sure the DSI uses yellow linear ALPs.

Yellow comes in two varieties, clicky and linear. The clicky yellow ones are old and rare. There are some variations of complicated linear yellows (like on a Zenith ZKB2-AT board). What the DSI uses is more than likely a simplified yellow linear ALPs. But don't quote me on that!

As for key feel, I don't have any experience with simplified linears. The only linears I've used are complicated green linears and complicated yellow linears. Both of those complicated linear ALPs felt awesome....much smoother than cherry mx linears. The yellow ones felt a little bit heavier than the greens. Both of the linear alps, yellow and green, were somewhere in between the actuation force required for cherry mx black and cherry mx red switches.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> So walmart doesn't sell teeth bands, and lowes has nothing close to the right sized o-rings and nothing near a reasonable price (2 for about 67 cents)
> 
> But I still think someone around here should sell something...
> 
> there is an orthodontist across the road from me, but I keep catching them on the days they are closed. Its gonna be a weird conversation lol, "um I need about 100 dental bands..."


Are you looking for o-rings to put on your keycaps? If so, WASD Keyboards sells them, I have bought a couple sets from them.


----------



## vitality

should i buy my friends kbc poker with black switches for $40? Apparently its in excellent condition


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> should i buy my friends kbc poker with black switches for $40? Apparently its in excellent condition


If you won't I will!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 remembers it settings and lighting during boot.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> If you won't I will!


The only reason not to would be... It is worth a lot more than that?

Yes.


----------



## vitality

fine ill buy it :d

if i don't like blacks it may appear on the marketplace in about a week haha


----------



## azianai

haven't gotten my PBTs yet I think cause of CNY holiday, but i put this sucker on 1st.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> haven't gotten my PBTs yet I think cause of CNY holiday, but i put this sucker on 1st.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












i can see your face !!!! when i zoom into the first photo


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Are you looking for o-rings to put on your keycaps? If so, WASD Keyboards sells them, I have bought a couple sets from them.


I most definitely am. I know they sell them, I was hoping to drive somewhere and pick them up, and also not pay that much for little rubber rings. Kinda spendy. chances are I will get the dental bands off of ebay, but I was still hoping to get them locally.


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't believe I didn't think of it until now, but I've put Google Docs on my phone so I can update the membership sheet in lectures, so it should be updated more often now instead of me forgetting to do it.


----------



## phillyd

Aaaaaaaaand there goes your gpa.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> haven't gotten my PBTs yet I think cause of CNY holiday, but i put this sucker on 1st.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's looks heavy. I know the esc key I have is pretty solid. Doesn't go with my theme, but I think it'll do until I get custom key-caps.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaand there goes your gpa.


This lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's looks heavy. I know the esc key I have is pretty solid. Doesn't go with my theme, but I think it'll do until I get custom key-caps.
> -snip-


Nice!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaand there goes your gpa.


Nope.

Don't have GPA.


----------



## phillyd

I'm jelly


----------



## Jocelyn84

My Poker w/ Stainless Steel Plate, MX Clears, 62g Korean Springs, Pink switch stickers, and Magenta LED should be here tomorrow


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> My Poker w/ Stainless Steel Plate, MX Clears, 62g Korean Springs, Pink switch stickers, and Magenta LED should be here tomorrow


Where did you find this??


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where did you find this??


MMB from GH made it for me lol


----------



## phillyd

I dare ask how much


----------



## Jocelyn84

I'm pretty sure he's done doing this kind of stuff. I paid $180, but it's coming with some other goodies (Hopefully a bro bot).

Edit: It started out as a regular Poker with Blacks and he fully customized it to my liking.


----------



## phillyd

I might just have him do it with reds and the steel plate if hell still do it. Did $180 just do the mods or the keyboard too.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I might just have him do it with reds and the steel plate if hell still do it. Did $180 just do the mods or the keyboard too.


Well he was actually offering this in the classifieds quite some time ago (Photo above) and $180 was for the entire package including the keyboard, which was a steal imo. I'm pretty sure MMB is done with this sort of thing, so if you need customizations done I'd ask WhiteFireDragon instead.

I'll post more photos after I receive it tomorrow


----------



## phillyd

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cores

Here's my Corsair K90.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's done doing this kind of stuff. I paid $180, but it's coming with some other goodies (Hopefully a bro bot).
> 
> Edit: It started out as a regular Poker with Blacks and he fully customized it to my liking.


I wish I lived in the states D:


----------



## PCModderMike

The Rosewill browns came in today....so far I'm really enjoying these


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The Rosewill browns came in today....so far I'm really enjoying these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! I've always wanted to try MX browns. Have fun with them at work!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good! I've always wanted to try MX browns. Have fun with them at work!


At work now, just set it up and hacking away. Feels real good so far.


----------



## j3poysy

I'm completely new to Mechanical Keyboards and i was wondering if there's a product out there that has a good feel without the noisy sound?


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> I'm completely new to Mechanical Keyboards and i was wondering if there's a product out there that has a good feel without the noisy sound?


All mechanical keyboards in general will be a bit louder than membrane dome keyboards. While I haven't tested all of the switches I think either red or brown are the most quiet switches. Add in some orings to dampen the sound and you have an amazing, quiet keyboard







.

This video shows a very good comparison between the switches.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> I'm completely new to Mechanical Keyboards and i was wondering if there's a product out there that has a good feel without the noisy sound?


*Logitech G710+* is a mechanical with brown switches and O-rings for further dampening. Feels great and one of the most quietest mechanical boards out there unless you purchase browns and add the O-rings yourself.


----------



## j3poysy

Thanks man! I'll take a look at the video when I get home. When i watch pro gamers play starcraft 2, their keyboards make a high pitch sound and it annoys me to hell lol.


----------



## phillyd

You can get MX blacks or reds with pads or o rings.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You can get MX blacks or reds with pads or o rings.


This will be your best bet. The linear switches are quieter since they lack the tactile click.
Reds can be louder than blacks due to how easy it is to bottom them out, but that is where pads or o-rings come into play.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> Keycool 84 (especially with blue switch), anyone has any experience with it?
> 
> Placed an order with Intelligent Pro on eBay and it should arrive in a week, I went with blue switch and yellow leds.
> 
> Should be a nice upgrade over my current keyboard, Noppoo Choc Mini /w black switch, I spend 90% of the time typing, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it when the keyboard drives, maybe mod it or something?


Light backplate & cheaper plastic used.

Not a bad board.


----------



## Bosniac

Had my Osmium for a few months now, and I love it. Build quality is top notch.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ that's a sweet looking keyboard. Has an Edgy look.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Finally got my Poker w/ SS Plate, Clears, and 62g Korean springs


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Finally got my Poker w/ SS Plate, Clears, and 62g Korean springs


I really want that pink horse key cap. So ridiculous and so awesome.

It looks awesome. Are the lights not shining through the keys though? Only reflected light?


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Logitech G710+* is a mechanical with brown switches and O-rings for further dampening. Feels great and one of the most quietest mechanical boards out there unless you purchase browns and add the O-rings yourself.


I have this keyboard its great. Newegg just had it on sale for $99. Bestbuy is selling it now for $99. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitech+-+G710%2B+Mechanical+Gaming+Keyboard/6819135.p?id=1218808243010&skuId=6819135&st=logitech g710&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I really want that pink horse key cap. So ridiculous and so awesome.
> 
> It looks awesome. Are the lights not shining through the keys though? Only reflected light?


Yes, I'm keeping that one and Thanks You








I replaced the PBT key caps with a blank set of dark grey PBT blanks (not pictured above), so the LEDs do not really come through. Mind you, only the Tilde/Esc key, Caps Lock, Space bar, R Alt, R Windows, R Control, and R Shift have an LED on the Poker. I didn't really want a loud looking keyboard, but I am having Magenta LEDs added to the WASD cluster and plan to use lighter colored PBT caps for this area.


----------



## funfortehfun

Look -

HRÅØÆÄÆÖÅØ

The Ducky Shine II - Nordic version.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=278


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> The Rosewill browns came in today....so far I'm really enjoying these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice you got the same board as me, I'm loving mine so far had to get a wrist rest asap though since my last one had a built on wrist rest. Good to see your enjoying yours as well.
Nice photos btw


----------



## CallsignVega

New setup is pretty epic. Green LED's and Blue switches across the board. Couldn't imagine a better gaming setup. Shine II TKL is pure ownage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's looks heavy. I know the esc key I have is pretty solid. Doesn't go with my theme, but I think it'll do until I get custom key-caps.


What keyboard is that? I actually like the book.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What keyboard is that? I actually like the book.


Looks like CM Storm Quickfire Rapid...

The Font for the letters and the LED on the Caps Lock key.


----------



## Ecstacy

I have a Rosewill RK-9000BRI. It feels amazing, it's pretty loud though. What O-rings would you guys recommend and where's the cheapest place to get them? Thanks.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I have a Rosewill RK-9000BRI. It feels amazing, it's pretty loud though. What O-rings would you guys recommend and where's the cheapest place to get them? Thanks.


I see people suggest dental bands all the time. Other then that I know WASD stocks them for pretty cheap.


----------



## GerBem

Hello,

I just received my Ducky with Black switches from the competition!


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I have a Rosewill RK-9000BRI. It feels amazing, it's pretty loud though. What O-rings would you guys recommend and where's the cheapest place to get them? Thanks.


WASD sells 125 piece set for $18. I bought a set of the Blue(0.4mm) and Red(0.2mm) O-Rings for my CM Storm QFR with MX Reds, however its going to be 2 weeks or so before I get my keyboard and rings. I plan on trying to write a decent review including non-rings and both blue and red rings.

From what I understand the Blues will reduce the noise of bottoming out the most but change the feel of the key quiet a bit. The Reds will help reduce the sound with minimal impact on the way the keys feel. I couldnt find a really decent review so I decided to buy both and try them out for myself.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I have a Rosewill RK-9000BRI. It feels amazing, it's pretty loud though. What O-rings would you guys recommend and where's the cheapest place to get them? Thanks.


EK sells landing pads
i have the firm grey ones and they help to limit the noise.


----------



## TSXmike

RMA'd G710+ just arrived... *crosses fingers*

hoping no issues this time around.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What keyboard is that? I actually like the book.


CM QFR MX Reds. Thanks man! I'm getting use to the ESC Key myself. So heavy though.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got some custom brobots today. One to go with a Dolch set, one to go with WYSE sets, and one is transparent ruby red.


I also got another one of these in the mail.


I'm typing on it right now....excuse the ghetto adapter. I will hard wire a PS2 cable onto it tonight.


Dolchbot on the Dolch PAC 62 keyboard. (recently converted to PS/2)


----------



## zeiferlance

that's one awesome keyboard you got there sir!


----------



## llovro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got some custom brobots today. One to go with a Dolch set, one to go with WYSE sets, and one is transparent ruby red.
> 
> 
> I also got another one of these in the mail.
> 
> 
> I'm typing on it right now....excuse the ghetto adapter. I will hard wire a PS2 cable onto it tonight.
> 
> 
> Dolchbot on the Dolch PAC 62 keyboard. (recently converted to PS/2)


Custom brobots? How the hell did this happen D:


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got some custom brobots today. One to go with a Dolch set, one to go with WYSE sets, and one is transparent ruby red.


I just received a ruby red brobot as well









Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KipH

So. I have my trusty iRock brown switch board. Great board.
2 CM QFR one red, one brown. Nice
an iRock k10. Yes, you probably have not seen it. Review coming. Nice.

So I had to go out and buy a Cherry with blue. An actual Cherry board made by Cherry. Why? It was on sale







Eh, I am not so impressed. Could be a good starter but not up to what we expect these days. Light, a bit cheaper feeling, cheaper! but still nice looking. If you want a board for nice looks, simple and elegant, it could work. I could see it on a front desk. But not a gamer or hi end offering. Review coming too.


----------



## mironccr345

Where can I get a soldering and De-soldering kit for a good price? Trying to pay some dude on GeekHack to do custom switchs, but it's like he doesn't like money or something?? So I'm just gonna do it my damn self.


----------



## .theMetal

Well I'm officially addicted to my Blackwidow TE. I take it to work every day and home again in the evenings. Its just so nice to type on. I can't get over it even at work. I look for excuses to type a lot, which is hard when programming.


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I have a Rosewill RK-9000BRI. It feels amazing, it's pretty loud though. What O-rings would you guys recommend and where's the cheapest place to get them? Thanks.


I got bands from Amazon for a lot cheaper. They only have the 50a (.04mm) ones, but they are $10 less than what wasdkeyboards wants. They worked perfect with my CM QFR reds! I love the dampened sound and less key travel









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051XWXCE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Where can I get a soldering and De-soldering kit for a good price? Trying to pay some dude on GeekHack to do custom switchs, but it's like he doesn't like money or something?? So I'm just gonna do it my damn self.


Desoldering kit: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062731

Any soldering iron will do if you aren't going to be using it a ton.


----------



## azianai

can't wait for my thick PBT, so i put my red alert 2.0 on my Blue Filco
And put some novelty keys up for the F Row lol.

And a pic of my filco red stripped of its keys.


----------



## llovro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> can't wait for my thick PBT, so i put my red alert 2.0 on my Blue Filco
> And put some novelty keys up for the F Row lol.
> 
> And a pic of my filco red stripped of its keys.


what is the cap sitting on F9 key? It looks like something made by girldc but I can't recognise it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llovro*
> 
> what is the cap sitting on F9 key? It looks like something made by girldc but I can't recognise it.


metal storm trooper helmet.


----------



## jil_jil32

My KMAC Evolution with the Ragnarok Red on Black keyset, Gas Mask, Biohazard, Terran & translucent keycaps from SP


----------



## _AKIMbO_

jil, is that the 1.2 or 2.0 KMAC? Looks nice!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> My KMAC Evolution with the Ragnarok Red on Black keyset, Gas Mask, Biohazard, Terran & translucent keycaps from SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's....beautiful....


----------



## draterrojam

Not sure how long this has been out but I cracked (well, my cat did) the frame of my cm storm and on feb 6th they support said they didn't sell them...but now I guess they do 
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Not sure how long this has been out but I cracked (well, my cat did) the frame of my cm storm and on feb 6th they support said they didn't sell them...but now I guess they do
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


They just came out, a good option for those looking to debrand board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Who needs a top panel like that when you can get one fit for a king:


----------



## SageQi

Recently I purchased a DK9087 with Brown switches and after going to MC and testing the BW ultimate I'm inclined to return this one and get the mx blues. Everything about the keyboard is pretty much in pristine condition but I did notice that the warranty sticker was slightly damaged. I didn't even try to open it and I don't know how that happened but would mechanicalkeyboards.com still allow a refund?



Thanks


----------



## kazuyamishima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Who needs a top panel like that when you can get one fit for a king:


This is glorious. Though I was never a fan of the Filco "ninja" implementation. I say go big or go home. Leave the letters off or print them on the keys (though I understand this is a way for them to get rid of the issue of the print coming off over time).


----------



## wompwomp

Quick question guys: Did they ever make Filco majestic ninja gen. 1 or are all ninjas Majestic 2s?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Quick question guys: Did they ever make Filco majestic ninja gen. 1 or are all ninjas Majestic 2s?


They're all 2s.

Also, it's Majestouch, not Majestic.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Edit: also I'm thinking about grabbing a mini board (sorry if that's not what they are called) the ones that are smaller then tkl boards.. Any recommendations? Under $130 would be great.


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Noppoo-Choc-Mini-NKRO-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-Brown-/330611595021#ht_8828wt_1168


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm getting the urge for a new board already.









The one below captured my interest, I didn't even realise OCN had branded boards like this:



Or there is a KBT board with MX Whites that shounds interesting.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Recently I purchased a DK9087 with Brown switches and after going to MC and testing the BW ultimate I'm inclined to return this one and get the mx blues. Everything about the keyboard is pretty much in pristine condition but I did notice that the warranty sticker was slightly damaged. I didn't even try to open it and I don't know how that happened but would mechanicalkeyboards.com still allow a refund?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Any thoughts?


----------



## SalisburySteak

Should be fine. Mine came like that too, but I took it off after the warranty so I can paint


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Recently I purchased a DK9087 with Brown switches and after going to MC and testing the BW ultimate I'm inclined to return this one and get the mx blues. Everything about the keyboard is pretty much in pristine condition but I did notice that the warranty sticker was slightly damaged. I didn't even try to open it and I don't know how that happened but would mechanicalkeyboards.com still allow a refund?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
Click to expand...

No need to repeat yourself.









You should be fine as the sticker is still on there.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Should be fine. Mine came like that too, but I took it off after the warranty so I can paint


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No need to repeat yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine as the sticker is still on there.


Sorry the 30 day limit was approaching so I was kinda rushed. Thanks!


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm getting the urge for a new board already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one below captured my interest, I didn't even realise OCN had branded boards like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or there is a KBT board with MX Whites that shounds interesting.


LOL who is selling an OCN Ducky Shine II? That's gotta be a Shine 2 with replaced spacebar, right?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

What ever it is, I want to buy the hell out of it.


----------



## phillyd

So I know how Blues, browns, greens, reds, and blacks sound/feel/work. What about clears, whites, and any other MX Cherry switches?


----------



## Jocelyn84

Clears are too heavy imo, but they work wonderfully with a lighter spring (Ergo Clears). My Poker has MX Clears and Gold Korean 62g Springs and I honestly don't think I could type on anything else, though I would like to try them with 55g springs sometime. Whites are similar to blues, but again they're heavier and the click is supposed to be softer and lower in noise. I'd like to try them as well with a lighter spring, but they're not very cheap to buy individually.

There's a lot of info here about Clears, Greys, Whites, etc., along with many modded switches (Ergo Clears, Panda Clears, Jailhouse Blues, etc.) - http://deskthority.net/wiki/Category:List_of_all_keyboard_switches

Oh and this is definitely worth checking out as well -


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I know how Blues, browns, greens, reds, and blacks sound/feel/work. What about clears, whites, and any other MX Cherry switches?


Check out the Deskthority wiki for a description. My MX Clears haven't come in yet or I'd tell you my impressions of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Clears are too heavy imo, but they work wonderfully with a lighter spring (Ergo Clears). My Poker has MX Clears and Gold Korean 62g Springs and I honestly don't think I could type on anything else, though I would like to try them with 55g springs sometime. Whites are similar to blues, but again they're heavier and the click is supposed to be softer and lower in noise. I'd like to try them as well with a lighter spring, but they're not very cheap to buy individually.
> 
> There's a lot of info here about Clears, Greys, Whites, etc., along with many modded switches (Ergo Clears, Panda Clears, Jailhouse Blues, etc.) - http://deskthority.net/wiki/Category:List_of_all_keyboard_switches
> 
> Oh and this is definitely worth checking out as well -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Where did you get those springs? I've got some Clears inbound and might want to make them a little lighter. I'm fine typing on Blacks, so they might be fine for me, but it's worth trying. I've got some Reds I can cannibalize the springs from, but I've heard that keys can sometimes stick with the ergo clears.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Desoldering kit: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062731
> 
> Any soldering iron will do if you aren't going to be using it a ton.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Clears are too heavy imo, but they work wonderfully with a lighter spring (Ergo Clears). My Poker has MX Clears and Gold Korean 62g Springs and I honestly don't think I could type on anything else, though I would like to try them with 55g springs sometime. Whites are similar to blues, but again they're heavier and the click is supposed to be softer and lower in noise. I'd like to try them as well with a lighter spring, but they're not very cheap to buy individually.
> 
> There's a lot of info here about Clears, Greys, Whites, etc., along with many modded switches (Ergo Clears, Panda Clears, Jailhouse Blues, etc.) - http://deskthority.net/wiki/Category:List_of_all_keyboard_switches
> 
> Oh and this is definitely worth checking out as well -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Want to do the Ergo-Clear mod to my QFR. Know where I can buy them and also some 55g or 62g springs?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Want to do the Ergo-Clear mod to my QFR. Know where I can buy them and also some 55g or 62g springs?


My Clears are coming from China via qtan as my Taobao agent. Taobao is a good place if you want to potentially get them cheaper, otherwise, look at Mouser since they're cheaper on the Clears than Digikey.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My Clears are coming from China via qtan as my Taobao agent. Taobao is a good place if you want to potentially get them cheaper, otherwise, look at Mouser since they're cheaper on the Clears than Digikey.


With DigiKey's price on clears, it was almost worthwhile just to buy a Deck and do a switch-swap. At least then you'd have a place to put your old switches.


----------



## jil_jil32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> jil, is that the 1.2 or 2.0 KMAC? Looks nice!


Thanks! It's KMAC 2 - codename Evolution eh =P It's heavier than the KMAC, and doesn't have the aluminum stands.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> Thanks! It's KMAC 2 - codename Evolution eh =P It's heavier than the KMAC, and doesn't have the aluminum stands.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How much do those run for? I was looking for a place that sells them but come up empty handed.


----------



## phillyd

That is a fine KB


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> With DigiKey's price on clears, it was almost worthwhile just to buy a Deck and do a switch-swap. At least then you'd have a place to put your old switches.


Yeah, I'm getting a 135 used Clears off of TaoBao for $45 shipped (the switches were roughly $0.16 each). The Clears at Mouser were around $1 each and even pricier at Digikey.

They'll be going on an RK-9000RE I've got on the way that I got for $35. I'm debating if I want to keep them natural or turn them into Ergo Clears.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting a 135 used Clears off of TaoBao for $45 shipped (the switches were roughly $0.16 each). The Clears at Mouser were around $1 each and even pricier at Digikey.
> 
> They'll be going on an RK-9000RE I've got on the way that I got for $35. I'm debating if I want to keep them natural or turn them into Ergo Clears.


Last I checked, digi-key had them for ~$1.55/switch. Still cheaper than some places.

I actually need to get me some clears, I have a few mods I wanna try out.

Ala, red springs with clear tops for some lighter but more tactile browns.

Like wise, I'm probably gonna grab some 65cN springs to put in clears to make a stiff, smoother switch.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Where did you get those springs? I've got some Clears inbound and might want to make them a little lighter. I'm fine typing on Blacks, so they might be fine for me, but it's worth trying. I've got some Reds I can cannibalize the springs from, but I've heard that keys can sometimes stick with the ergo clears.


It was custom built and I'm not sure where the springs came from, but probably a Korean group buy if I had to guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Want to do the Ergo-Clear mod to my QFR. Know where I can buy them and also some 55g or 62g springs?


Buy them from Sherryton. Either wait until his store is back up (should be soon) or send him a PM
55g, 62g, & 65g Springs $12 (100ea) - http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40253.0


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Last I checked, digi-key had them for ~$1.55/switch. Still cheaper than some places.
> 
> I actually need to get me some clears, I have a few mods I wanna try out.
> Ala, red springs with clear tops for some lighter but more tactile browns.
> 
> Like wise, I'm probably gonna grab some 65cN springs to put in clears to make a stiff, smoother switch.


Here are the used ones I'm grabbing off Taobao. They're supposed to be tested and working and for what you want to do, they'd be fine even if they don't work. These Clears are the cheapest new I've seen on Taobao. They don't have the most transactions, so can't say if the seller is good, but they should be cheaper even with fees and shipping.

Mouser has them for $1.15 each and they drop to $0.99 each if you buy 100. Much better deal than Digikey, but still expensive.

Do you know if there's any way to easily get some of those mid-range Korean springs in the US? Or are there any similar springs you might be able to find anywhere?


----------



## jil_jil32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> How much do those run for? I was looking for a place that sells them but come up empty handed.


You can find one Korean custom keyboard from about $300 to $500 depends on its model or version, condition...
Mine came from a Korean keyboard community (kbdmania) so I suggest you should learn Korean first, or make friend with some nice Korean guys


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Here are the used ones I'm grabbing off Taobao. They're supposed to be tested and working and for what you want to do, they'd be fine even if they don't work. These Clears are the cheapest new I've seen on Taobao. They don't have the most transactions, so can't say if the seller is good, but they should be cheaper even with fees and shipping.
> 
> Mouser has them for $1.15 each and they drop to $0.99 each if you buy 100. Much better deal than Digikey, but still expensive.
> 
> Do you know if there's any way to easily get some of those mid-range Korean springs in the US? Or are there any similar springs you might be able to find anywhere?


Wow those are cheap. I think I'm going to buy some through my agent (Bhiner). For the springs (55g, 62g, 65g Silver only), I linked you to Sherryton's page


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*
> 
> You can find one Korean custom keyboard from about $300 to $500 depends on its model or version, condition...
> Mine came from a Korean keyboard community (kbdmania) so I suggest you should learn Korean first, or make friend with some nice Korean guys


Thank you, I'll try to make some new friends


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Wow those are cheap. I think I'm going to buy some through my agent (Bhiner). For the springs (55g, 62g, 65g Silver only), I linked you to Sherryton's page


Yeah, they are. I was debating getting 250 of them, but really only need enough for one full keyboard, so I grabbed 135 which, hopefully, should cover me.

Thanks for that link. Now I'm debating which weight to get. 65 and 62 both look good. I'm also debating on those stickers, but don't know if they actually help with noise and stability.

And Bhiner looks good if I want to get something off of TaoBao again.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yeah, they are. I was debating getting 250 of them, but really only need enough for one full keyboard, so I grabbed 135 which, hopefully, should cover me.
> 
> Thanks for that link. Now I'm debating which weight to get. 65 and 62 both look good. I'm also debating on those stickers, but don't know if they actually help with noise and stability.
> 
> And Bhiner looks good if I want to get something off of TaoBao again.


Switch stickers don't really help with either. They're really just for looks (Photo below), but even then you won't even see them 99.9% of the time lol.
I like Bhiner a lot, because they will confirm stock of an item without any kind of pre-payment and they only charge 2.5% ($2.50 minimum charge).If you can keep your order weight under 2kg and don't need too big of a box (Keycaps, switches, etc), they offer Registered Airmail HK [Small] Packet for a good price. It's ~$5 for 100g, goes up ~$2.50 for each additional 100g and shipping takes ~7 days. When I want this option, I just check other for shipping, check the "Eco friendly, I don't need extra package, just send me the product is ok." box, and let them know that I want Registered Airmail HK [Small] Packet via the comment.

Edit - Okay well it's 5% with no minimum, but that's still very good imo


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm seriously thinking a TKL w/ MX Blacks for gaming now and have them both plugged in at the same time.

Or I could wait for the MiniLa to be released.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Just ordered my first mech, Corsair Vengeance K90


----------



## boost

Been working on a custom keyboard case for the Phantom PCB.

It's called the "Skeldon" has 2 case types and 6 different layout(3 ansi and 3 ISO)


----------



## wompwomp

Is cherry still producing a purple switch? (ergo-clears)


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Is cherry still producing a purple switch? (ergo-clears)


I don't think cherry ever made such a switch, but rather they were talking about making them.
This is the most recent thread I've seen about it - http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/definitive-answer-mx-clear-t4012.html


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Been working on a custom keyboard case for the Phantom PCB.
> 
> It's called the "Skeldon" has 2 case types and 6 different layout(3 ansi and 3 ISO)


Boost stop posting and get back to designing that case. My phantom needs it!


----------



## Texasinstrument

This is my 2008 Unicomp EnduraPro keyboard. I'm sorry for the terrible picture quality. This particular keyboard has been one of the best that I have ever used. I will never go back to rubber domes again. It uses buckling springs, and it is tactile and clicky.


----------



## mironccr345

Nice! Where did you get it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> It was custom built and I'm not sure where the springs came from, but probably a Korean group buy if I had to guess.
> Buy them from Sherryton. Either wait until his store is back up (should be soon) or send him a PM
> 55g, 62g, & 65g Springs $12 (100ea) - http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40253.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Here are the used ones I'm grabbing off Taobao. They're supposed to be tested and working and for what you want to do, they'd be fine even if they don't work. These Clears are the cheapest new I've seen on Taobao. They don't have the most transactions, so can't say if the seller is good, but they should be cheaper even with fees and shipping.
> 
> Mouser has them for $1.15 each and they drop to $0.99 each if you buy 100. Much better deal than Digikey, but still expensive.
> Do you know if there's any way to easily get some of those mid-range Korean springs in the US? Or are there any similar springs you might be able to find anywhere?


Thanks guys! Def gonna do the Ergo-Clear mod soon. +rep.


----------



## Paradigm84

Techkeys have some expensive keys now.

(Won't let me embed)

http://www.techkeys.us/resources/StormS.jpg

$140. :O


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks guys! Def gonna do the Ergo-Clear mod soon. +rep.


NP! MMB from GH built it for me, but he had it listed in the classifieds section in early January.
If you want to go Ergo Clears, you could just replace the your red stems with clear stems and recycle the rest of the switch parts of your QFR. If you'd rather go with Korean springs, I'd recommend the 62g springs, as they'll be closest to the full compression weight of red/brown/blue springs (~60g).


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks guys! Def gonna do the Ergo-Clear mod soon. +rep.


I'm not seeing my rep increase.

Kidding aside, those Korean springs are actually stronger than the Ergo Clear mod and should be closer to a Panda Clear.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Techkeys have some expensive keys now.
> 
> (Won't let me embed)
> 
> http://www.techkeys.us/resources/StormS.jpg
> 
> $140. :O


that is plain stupid


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> NP! MMB from GH built it for me, but he had it listed in the classifieds section in early January.
> If you want to go Ergo Clears, you could just replace the your red stems with clear stems and recycle the rest of the switch parts of your QFR. If you'd rather go with Korean springs, I'd recommend the 62g springs, as they'll be closest to the full compression weight of red/brown/blue springs (~60g).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang! that's a good deal! But I like the idea of just getting the stem and recycling the rest of the switch and the MX Red Spring. But still up in the air about which springs to get. What's your GH user name? Where can I get the stem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'm not seeing my rep increase.
> 
> Kidding aside, those Korean springs are actually stronger than the Ergo Clear mod and should be closer to a Panda Clear.


lol! I got yah.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'm not seeing my rep increase.
> 
> Kidding aside, those Korean springs are actually stronger than the Ergo Clear mod and should be closer to a Panda Clear.


No, Panda Clear uses a black spring and you're confusing cn with peak force.
Black actuation force is 60cn, Blue 50cn, and Brown/Red have 45cn. I don't think anyone has a solid number for cn on Korean Springs, but it's probably between 40 and 55 depending on which spring (55g, 62g, 65g). Blacks have 80g peak force, while Reds, Browns, and Blues have ~60g peak force, meaning 62g Korean Spring is about as close as you can get to cherry springs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Dang! that's a good deal! But I like the idea of just getting the stem and recycling the rest of the switch and the MX Red Spring. But still up in the air about which springs to get. What's your GH user name? Where can I get the stem?


Yes it was a good deal, and I'd honestly stick with your plan of only using the stem. The problem with 55g springs and even red/brown/blue springs (~60g), is that sometimes they can be too light to reset reliably. Most people who have done ergo clears in the past, using red/brown/blue springs, have gone through a lot of them and hand picked the ones that were able to reset reliably. It's for this reason I recommend 62g, but you can do whatever you like









Edit - GH name is Jocelyn


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> No, Panda Clear uses a black spring and you're confusing cn with peak force.
> Black actuation force is 60cn, Blue 50cn, and Brown/Red have 45cn. I don't think anyone has a solid number for cn on Korean Springs, but it's probably between 40 and 55 depending on which spring (55g, 62g, 65g). Blacks have 80g peak force, while Reds, Browns, and Blues have ~60g peak force, meaning 62g Korean Spring is about as close as you can get to cherry springs.


Thanks. There's so much info out there that gives different measurements. I've seen the springs for the different MX switches listed in grams (not the switches, but discussion on the springs), so I was going off of those numbers, but I guess they're stating the actuating force, not the spring weight.

It looks like I'll be passing on the springs then. Blues, Browns, and especially reds are way too light for me. I've always preferred something with a little more tactility and weight to depress than Blues. I wanted something lighter than a Black, but much heavier than a Red, Blue, or Brown. The 65g ones might do it, but might still be too light for me. Something like 70-75g would probably be perfect.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Thanks. There's so much info out there that gives different measurements. I've seen the springs for the different MX switches listed in grams (not the switches, but discussion on the springs), so I was going off of those numbers, but I guess they're stating the actuating force, not the spring weight.
> 
> It looks like I'll be passing on the springs then. Blues, Browns, and especially reds are way too light for me. I've always preferred something with a little more tactility and weight to depress than Blues. I wanted something lighter than a Black, but much heavier than a Red, Blue, or Brown. The 65g ones might do it, but might still be too light for me. Something like 70-75g would probably be perfect.


I could be wrong, but I don't think anything between 65g and 80g exists. I'd seriously consider trying 65g being that they're only $12 for 100.

Something else worth noting is the leaf spring, which is why blues, browns, and reds have different actuation force, despite having the same coil spring.

Courtesy of rknize from GH - http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40558.msg807985#msg807985
Quote:


> Be careful not to conflate switch actuation force with spring force. The Cherry switch has two springs: the coil spring to return the stem and the leaf spring of the switch contacts. The two switches interact in different ways, depending on the design of the stem. That is why red/brown/blue switches have different actuation forces even though they all use the same spring. For tactile switches, the leaf spring increases the actuation force because it has to ride over the bump. There is also friction to take into account from the side-loading introduced byt he leaf spring. For a linear switch, the leaf spring will slightly reduce the actuation force because the ramp of the stem is making the leaf spring help it along.
> 
> The Koreans were wise to measure the force at the bottom of the stroke rather than at actuation. This mostly-eliminates the effect of the leaf spring, because the contact is now closed. Only a small amount of tension from the leaf remains on the stem.


----------



## Paradigm84

Submissions please.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13


----------



## phillyd

Might enter for the heck of it. My board is nothing special but wth.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Might enter for the heck of it. My board is nothing special but wth.


All competition is good competition.









(providing it's a modded board and not just stock)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All competition is good competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (providing it's a modded board and not just stock)


what is defined as modding?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is defined as modding?


Any modification really. I don't think buying a few keycaps would get you very far, but technically even that is "modding".


----------



## phillyd

How about keycaps and O-rings?

I have more plans for this board but that's all I've done so far!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All competition is good competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (providing it's a modded board and not just stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is defined as modding?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what is defined as modding?
> 
> 
> 
> Any modification really. I don't think buying a few keycaps would get you very far, but technically even that is "modding".
Click to expand...

Pretty much this, extra keycaps are a start, but not very impressive, the really impressive stuff could be a custom made board, a modded board, a switch swap etc.


----------



## phillyd

I think I'll paint the housing when I get the chance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think I'll paint the housing when I get the chance.


Hot pink with neon green keys?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think I'll paint the housing when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink with neon green keys?
Click to expand...

Not much of a pink-lover myself. Not sure about the color yet. Maybe something shiny and silver.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think I'll paint the housing when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink with neon green keys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much of a pink-lover myself. Not sure about the color yet. Maybe something shiny and silver.
Click to expand...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


HNNG. Anyone know how to get that finish on a plastic housing?

Found some CF wrap.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNNG. Anyone know how to get that finish on a plastic housing?
> 
> Found some CF wrap.
Click to expand...

Spray paint silver then epoxy or something like that? I have no idea.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Spray paint silver then epoxy or something like that? I have no idea.


is silver that shiny?

My preferred finish would be a brushed dark silver metal look, but that's a lot to ask lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Spray paint silver then epoxy or something like that? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is silver that shiny?
> 
> My preferred finish would be a brushed dark silver metal look, but that's a lot to ask lol.
Click to expand...

Like a graphite grey type colour?

And I'm sure if you had a shiny coat of epoxy or whatever it would make it look pretty shiny.


----------



## Radmanhs

i would like to join

My filco cherry mx blue keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to join
> 
> My filco cherry mx blue keyboard


Happy to add you once you submit a copy of the form in the OP.









The membership is done via that form/ spreadsheet now so I don't lose track of who needs to be added.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah like a middle grey only metallic. I know epoxy would be shiny but it might not look metallic.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah like a middle grey only metallic. I know epoxy would be shiny but it might not look metallic.


This is true, I'm not sure which would be the best way to get the finish you want, maybe ask some of the other case modders for advice?

And you'd want darker than something like this?


----------



## phillyd

Yes. More like...


----------



## ElectroGeek007

So I joined GH yesterday...help, I've been sucked in!







So, possible incoming kb-related purchases in the next few days...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So I joined GH yesterday...help, I've been sucked in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, possible incoming kb-related purchases in the next few days...


More like WalletHack









Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## athlon 64

Hi there, could someone look at the last post in my subject and give me the opinion on ducky zero series vs shine2 ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1356663/perfect-mechanical-keyboard-for-typing-a-ducky-shine-or-not/30#post_19393475

EDIT: Also would ABS keycaps be a problem for loooong usage? Will they wear out and become shiny. I see that shine 2 model also has ABS keycaps but double layerd ones.
Here it"s ABS with UV protection.


----------



## Paradigm84

Is GH good for buying internationally or just if you live in the US?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> No, Panda Clear uses a black spring and you're confusing cn with peak force.
> Black actuation force is 60cn, Blue 50cn, and Brown/Red have 45cn. I don't think anyone has a solid number for cn on Korean Springs, but it's probably between 40 and 55 depending on which spring (55g, 62g, 65g). Blacks have 80g peak force, while Reds, Browns, and Blues have ~60g peak force, meaning 62g Korean Spring is about as close as you can get to cherry springs.
> Yes it was a good deal, and I'd honestly stick with your plan of only using the stem. The problem with 55g springs and even red/brown/blue springs (~60g), is that sometimes they can be too light to reset reliably. Most people who have done ergo clears in the past, using red/brown/blue springs, have gone through a lot of them and hand picked the ones that were able to reset reliably. It's for this reason I recommend 62g, but you can do whatever you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - GH name is Jocelyn


Thanks for the info. I think I'll stick with getting stems and using the red springs. I do prefer stiffer key's, even my MX Blues are light to me. My Dell AT101W has Black Alps and I prefer typing on those because of it's distinct tactile feel and 65g to depress a key. But I dont mind the MX Reds for my main rig, since I game on it more than I type. But I would still like a tactile feel, that's why I want to do the Ergo-Clear mod on me QFR mx Reds. Do you know where I can get stems?


----------



## Photekq

Here's my Filco TKL with browns. My new keycaps arrived so I figured that I'd take some pictures.



http://imgur.com/bs9Kr


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think I'll stick with getting stems and using the red springs. I do prefer stiffer key's, even my MX Blues are light to me. My Dell AT101W has Black Alps and I prefer typing on those because of it's distinct tactile feel and 65g to depress a key. But I dont mind the MX Reds for my main rig, since I game on it more than I type. But I would still like a tactile feel, that's why I want to do the Ergo-Clear mod on me QFR mx Reds. Do you know where I can get stems?


They're used, but for 16 cents I think they're worth it - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.264.Q7OJXO&id=16325106137
I use Bhiner.com (5% fee) for an agent and ordered 100. They should ship out tonight and be here next week, so feel free to wait until I get mine or you can order now. I've paid ~$20 so far and I'm expecting shipping to be between another $5-$10.
The next best priced clears are new, but they're four times as much.

Bhiner instructions/pricing - http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/11910#post_19376397

Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> They're used, but for 16 cents I think they're worth it - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.264.Q7OJXO&id=16325106137
> I use Bhiner.com (5% fee) for an agent and ordered 100. They should ship out tonight and be here next week, so feel free to wait until I get mine or you can order now. I've paid ~$20 so far and I'm expecting shipping to be between another $5-$10.
> The next best priced clears are new, but they're four times as much.
> 
> Bhiner instructions/pricing - http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/11910#post_19376397
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


Nice! 16 cents is a nice deal! YGPM!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> They're used, but for 16 cents I think they're worth it - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.264.Q7OJXO&id=16325106137
> I use Bhiner.com (5% fee) for an agent and ordered 100. They should ship out tonight and be here next week, so feel free to wait until I get mine or you can order now. I've paid ~$20 so far and I'm expecting shipping to be between another $5-$10.
> The next best priced clears are new, but they're four times as much.
> 
> Bhiner instructions/pricing - http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club/11910#post_19376397


Now I wish I knew about Bhiner before I bought through qtan. It cost ~$15 more using him. Still much cheaper than anywhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! 16 cents is a nice deal! YGPM!


Yeah, it's a steal. I stumbled across them and had to share. No one was really interested over at /r/mechanical keyboards though (surprisingly). They're used and supposed to work, but even if they're broken, a stem swap isn't too hard.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Happy to add you once you submit a copy of the form in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The membership is done via that form/ spreadsheet now so I don't lose track of who needs to be added.


submitted


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is GH good for buying internationally or just if you live in the US?


honestly, its decent, but recently USPS raised all their prices for international shipping (and domestic shipping too) significantly.

I believe a small flat rate box (basically what'll fit a full 104 keyset & a little more stuff safely) is $24.00 to the UK (Great Britain and Northern Ireland)
Dims of the box is 8-5/8" x 5-3/8" x 1-5/8" and can hold maximum 4 lbs.

Same example shipping say a few keycaps weighing in at 6 OZ by padded envelope from USA to UK is $12.75 by 1st class mail.

Thats just the shipping, not envelope/packing/etc.

what people have done with the help of the community is to proxy ship.
gather up a bunch of people in the UK who are interested in said group buy, have all the orders shipped to the 1 person from the USA, then he'll distribute them through the UK mail system (Royal postage i believe)

So yeah for single orders, prob not worth it
but if you order significant amount, it'll be more cost effective.


----------



## ikem

got a g710+ to replace my Quickfire Pro. going from blacks to browns, noticed a little but still like the feel.


----------



## GREG MISO

Just finished the first coat of paint on my cm quickfire rapid. Right now im typing on it without the actual top. Going for a nice orange to yellow sunburst fade and will post pics tommorow.









-Greg


----------



## MKUL7R4

Got my first mechanical a few hours ago, Corsair Vengeance K90. All I have to say is


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Got my first mechanical a few hours ago, Corsair Vengeance K90. All I have to say is


----------



## Tator Tot

I just noticed the picture for your sig rig is Axiom.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Just finished the first coat of paint on my cm quickfire rapid. Right now im typing on it without the actual top. Going for a nice orange to yellow sunburst fade and will post pics tommorow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg


Sounds interesting.









Last day of submissions for Feb Keyboard of the Month, more submissions either for modded boards in the thread or boards seen elsewhere would be appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hi Guys!

I recently bought a Mechanical Keyboard (it's an 87 key layout) and I was wondering where would be the best place to buy full set keycaps? The mech keyboard I have has leds so I was wondering which PBT or ABS caps would work?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I recently bought a Mechanical Keyboard (it's an 87 key layout) and I was wondering where would be the best place to buy full set keycaps? The mech keyboard I have has leds so I was wondering which PBT or ABS caps would work?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


it'll be quite hard to find PBT see through keys that'll work.
I think you're stuck with looking for ABS keys

and your selection if you want the actual lettering to be clear with the LED is even more difficult.
Most full key sets are not transparent lettering.

you can perhaps get a full set of clear caps.


----------



## ventacon

So my CM Storm QFR will be here in about a week, I have been looking at custom key caps and all that fun stuff. When searching through some pictures I found one that had a hard plastic cover over the keys. I have tried to search the forums and google to find a cover like this and I have no luck. So I am wondering if anyone knows where I could get a cover like the one in this picture for my QFR?


----------



## nubbinator

EliteKeyboards sells them. It's a keyboard roof.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> EliteKeyboards sells them. It's a keyboard roof.


Fantastic thank you, I dont know why but Keyboard Covers/Protectors just gave me crappy results.


----------



## Radmanhs

that cover looks cool, will it fit a full filco majestouch 2?


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys I have a friend who has a watch made of ABS plastic and she wants to know how to clean it, I thought you guys might now how to clean ABS plastic.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> that cover looks cool, will it fit a full filco majestouch 2?


http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,roofs&pid=rfek

They have a few different sizes. If it won't work, I'm sure you can find one that will elsewhere. Just Google keyboard roof. Here's one for a Filco, for example: http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Keyboard-Perspex-Protecter-Platform/dp/B000HIVRMK


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> that cover looks cool, will it fit a full filco majestouch 2?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,roofs&pid=rfek
> 
> They have a few different sizes. If it won't work, I'm sure you can find one that will elsewhere. Just Google keyboard roof. Here's one for a Filco, for example: http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Keyboard-Perspex-Protecter-Platform/dp/B000HIVRMK
Click to expand...

I use the plastic cover that came with my Filco, it's so useful when I'm at home as it cat-proofs the board.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use the plastic cover that came with my Filco, it's so useful when I'm at home as it cat-proofs the board.


Cat-proof? Do they make them for mousepads?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use the plastic cover that came with my Filco, it's so useful when I'm at home as it cat-proofs the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat-proof? Do they make them for mousepads?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

No, but this works:


----------



## Crazy9000

If I did that then I would meet the wrath of the kitteh.



Not that it matters since they only go up there when I'm using the computer. Don't think a cover or sticky stuff would be a good idea while the computer is in use.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use the plastic cover that came with my Filco, it's so useful when I'm at home as it cat-proofs the board.


that is exactly what i need it for... the fur


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> LOL who is selling an OCN Ducky Shine II? That's gotta be a Shine 2 with replaced spacebar, right?


http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-red-abs-whilte-led.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Got my first mechanical a few hours ago, Corsair Vengeance K90. All I have to say is


That's pretty much how I felt too


----------



## Radmanhs

same here


----------



## estabya

Just ordered a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with CMX Blacks. I'm a bit worried that they'll be too stiff, but based on the descriptions they seemed to be the most appealing to me. I also grabbed some custom keys for it. Red for Escape, White for Windows keys, and textured white for WASD









I can't wait for it to get here


----------



## ducatisteve

I currently have two mechanical keyboards. A Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry Blues, and a Leopold full keyboard with padded Reds. Here's a sound comparison video I made for another forum (Filco on top, Leopold in the middle, generic membrane on the bottom):


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I've always wanted to hear what a padded red would sound like and you just convinced me to do the same! + Rep for the video!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducatisteve*
> 
> I currently have two mechanical keyboards. A Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry Blues, and a Leopold full keyboard with padded Reds. Here's a sound comparison video I made for another forum (Filco on top, Leopold in the middle, generic membrane on the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those blues sound louder than the Ducky ones I have.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> that cover looks cool, will it fit a full filco majestouch 2?


you should be able to fit it if you buy the fullsize one
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,roofs&pid=rfek

i actually have a Filco keyboard roof, its a full cover unlike the elite keyboard that rests on the keyboard itself.
http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Keyboard-Perspex-Protecter-Platform/dp/B000HIVRMK

Personally i don't see a problem with either one lol, i traded reaper a filco TKL wrist rest for the roof cover.

If you just want a simple roof, i'd save the $$ and get the EK one.
The full coverage one is nice to just prevent dust and what not from everything.
I use it when im eating at my desk to avoid splashes and what not lol

**EDIT**
dangit nubbinator beat me to it lol


----------



## ducatisteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those blues sound louder than the Ducky ones I have.


I've heard some people say that MX Blues are as loud as a mouse click, but I have to say I have never heard a mouse click as loud as the Blues in that Filco.


----------



## Mopar63

Sign me up for the club, I love my Deck Legend.


----------



## Lazy Bear

If you love it so much then you should clean it.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> If you love it so much then you should clean it.


Hahahahaha YES! That things is bad.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> If you love it so much then you should clean it.


the thing is that i do EVERY SINGLE DAY i come home, i sit there and blow the fur off, then wipe a bunch of the little specs off


----------



## Crazy9000

That blue Deck goes quite well with your setup there I think... good choice.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for Keyboard of the Month, votes would be appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13


----------



## Crazy9000

You need to stretch your Spam powers out and post in the threads at different times







.

BTW, congrats to next post number 12k


----------



## Radmanhs

He does, and yay, 12k post


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You need to stretch your Spam powers out and post in the threads at different times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW, congrats to next post number 12k


Pfft, you're the retired staff, you have more powers than I to spam.









I'm hoping we'll start getting more entries when we have something physical to give away each month.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, you're the retired staff, you have more powers than I to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we'll start getting more entries when we have something physical to give away each month.


Sounds raunchy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, you're the retired staff, you have more powers than I to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we'll start getting more entries when we have something physical to give away each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds raunchy.
Click to expand...

Keep your head out the gutter.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, you're the retired staff, you have more powers than I to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we'll start getting more entries when we have something physical to give away each month.


Are keycap prizes retroactive?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, you're the retired staff, you have more powers than I to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping we'll start getting more entries when we have something physical to give away each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Are keycap prizes retroactive?
Click to expand...

I will try and make it so, but the talk of producing the keycaps has gone up to the more senior members of staff so I'm not sure when we'd be able to get them as they need to decide who would be the best people to produce the keys and what the design would be.









If everything goes to plan and we can get some made, I'll open a thread so people can submit some ideas for them.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

My blue alps board came today. It needs some serious cleaning and retrobrite treatments.



Cam with free dinner too...look at all that board chow!


----------



## Arizonian

^^OMG^^

Better get a big spoon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^OMG^^
> 
> Better get a big spoon. flmaethrower


FTFY.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue alps board came today. It needs some serious cleaning and retrobrite treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam with free dinner too...look at all that board chow!


Can't wait to see the refurb. are the blue alps similar to the blue cherry's? nice and clicky?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That blue Deck goes quite well with your setup there I think... good choice.


Yeah I really like this keyboard, I also have the green lit one on another machine. One of the things I love about Deck is that the encourage modding of the keyboards and even support it by making spare parts easily available. Almost painted the case on this one white when I had the Level 10 GT Snow Edition.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Can't wait to see the refurb. are the blue alps similar to the blue cherry's? nice and clicky?


Yes, they are clicky. A little heavier than mx blues and all the weight is at the top of the switch as opposed to the middle of the switch (like a cherry blue). Plus, the sound is the switch makes is deeper.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> My blue alps board came today. It needs some serious cleaning and retrobrite treatments.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam with free dinner too...look at all that board chow!


Nice, I love me some Alps Switches.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> My Keycool 84 came in today. (Green LEDs /w blue switch, I asked for yellow LEDs initially, but I also asked them to go with green if they don't have yellow available)
> 
> I'm already liking it more than my previous keyboard, Noppoo Choc Mini /w black switch, typing is a lot more enjoyable now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to customize it a bit, what's the best place to buy custom keycaps? I live in the UK.


Qwerkeys has some nice ones. You can also try WASD from the US too but the shipping will suck in cost.

Also nice board. Looks a lot like my current one.



Don't mind the background... Items.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> My Keycool 84 came in today. (Green LEDs /w blue switch, I asked for yellow LEDs initially, but I also asked them to go with green if they don't have yellow available)
> 
> I'm already liking it more than my previous keyboard, Noppoo Choc Mini /w black switch, typing is a lot more enjoyable now.
> 
> I'm looking to customize it a bit, what's the best place to buy custom keycaps? I live in the UK.


Also check out the group buys on WalletHack.
There are some really neat keys that I never thought exsisted.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

You know, I've had a Meka G1 for over a year. One of the best keyboards I ever owned. I was at microcenter the other day. And oh my god they have Ducky keyboards! So the Meka retired. Picked up a Ducky 9008G2. What a fantastic keyboard. The Meka was still good. But now I see why everyone raves about Ducky's.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> You know, I've had a Meka G1 for over a year. One of the best keyboards I ever owned. I was at microcenter the other day. And oh my god they have Ducky keyboards! So the Meka retired. Picked up a Ducky 9008G2. What a fantastic keyboard. The Meka was still good. But now I see why everyone raves about Ducky's.


Yeah i love my Ducky too, if you like the Ducky boards you will also love the Filco. In my opinion the Filco board is built a little more like a tank than my Ducky.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> My blue alps board came today. It needs some serious cleaning and retrobrite treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> Cam with free dinner too...look at all that board chow!


Nice find looks like a Chicony with Monterey switches, am i right?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Nice find looks like a Chicony with Monterey switches, am i right?


Monterey Blues are a lighter color blue. Those are just blue Alps.


----------



## Radmanhs

hey, i made a quick youtube video about choosing a new mechanical keyboard. if you guys want to check it out: 




Im open to hearing criticism and compliments


----------



## Jocelyn84

The WASD LED and dremeling the top housing of the switches with LED are both finished, courtesy of WhiteFireDragon. All that's left is for the plate to be painted semi-flat black before I put it in a Pure CNC case


----------



## wanako

I'm in absolute love with my Das Keyboard at work and my G710+ at home. My wife and co-worker both use K750s and I just cant get used to them again. They just feel so... wrong.

In other news, I STILL have not gotten any problems with the LEDs like many others have had with their G710+s


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> The WASD LED and dremeling the top housing of the switches with LED are both finished, courtesy of WhiteFireDragon. All that's left is for the plate to be painted semi-flat black before I put it in a Pure CNC case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahh, that's real nice. I asked the same dude on GeekHack to do a mod for me. Said he would, but never got back to me. Oh well.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ahh, that's real nice. I asked the same dude on GeekHack to do a mod for me. Said he would, but never got back to me. Oh well.


Yeah I know him from [H]ardforum. He's incredibly busy with college, group buys, and a lot of other obligations. Just give it time or ask someone else.

Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReciever

Hey everyone!~

I have had my current keyboard for maybe 8-12 months now? Its the K90 and Im sure many of you know it has Red switches and are quite loud lol.

I have recently been going to school at MyComputerCareer.com and my laptop keyboard flaked on me because the brother had spilled some soda on it. So I have been taking my K90 with me to class and while it is MUCH easier to take 20 pages of notes with the K90 than it is with my laptop keyboard, it disturbs the classmates so I have been sitting in the lab area as to not disturb everyone. However I am about to move into the advanced classes and wont be able to do that anymore sadly.

So, I am also beginning to learn Korean, and I figure its time to move to a new keyboard with Korean layout, and move to maybe the brown switches? I hear they are the quieter switch type. I was looking at a brand called Skydigital, would anyone be able to find a review or some kind of background information for this brand? I found one on ebay but I am still new to the mechanical keyboard world.

Thanks guys!

Oh and being a Tenkeyless would also be a huge bonus. I a stretch I have a friend that commutes to the Seoul pretty often and could probably stop at yongsan on the way back home so if all we can find is a brand and model then there could still be hope lol


----------



## KipH

Red and Brown will be exactly the same amount of noise. It is the bottoming out, not the switch making the noise. You need to dampen the keys. Get O rings or other dampener to silence it. You may need to try a few to get the right sound/feel characteristics. Any new keyboard will have the same problem. Only Blue and Green switches actually make a click that is part of the switch.

Either that, or learn not to bottom out









I have not seen a skydigital. But I assume you Goggled it, right








http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=12922.0


----------



## TheReciever

Oh ok, thanks for the information !

So I was thinking of getting the zalman zm-k500 with the korean layout keys that I need, where could I find some dampeners?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Yeah I know him from [H]ardforum. He's incredibly busy with college, group buys, and a lot of other obligations. Just give it time or ask someone else.
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


Yeah, he seems like a busy guy. Since my buddy spilled some beer on my QFR the past weekend, I'm in the market for a new keyboard. Looking for TKL with MX reds and white or blue backlite. Help Meh!


----------



## Paradigm84

Congratulations to _AKIMbO_ who now takes up *5 rows* in the spreadsheet.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Hi everyone. Not an owner yet but should be soon. I won an OCN Ducky a while back and now it looks like it's finally on it's way to me.









Is there anywhere in the UK to buy keycaps? I've had a look around and searched this thread but can't find anything.
Is WASD my best bet?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Hi everyone. Not an owner yet but should be soon. I won an OCN Ducky a while back and now it looks like it's finally on it's way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere in the UK to buy keycaps? I've had a look around and searched this thread but can't find anything.
> Is WASD my best bet?


Do you want a full set of key caps?

If so WASD are ok, but I'd buy a couple of sets as they are ABS and don't last too long before getting shiny.

If you want PBT then you might have to buy some off GH or eBay, I can't think of any sites that sell PBT sets other than those.

If you're looking for keycaps with designs on them (i.e. individual keys or small packs) then you can try techkeys.us and qwerkeys.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you want a full set of key caps?
> 
> If so WASD are ok, but I'd buy a couple of sets as they are ABS and don't last too long before getting shiny.
> 
> If you want PBT then you might have to buy some off GH or eBay, I can't think of any sites that sell PBT sets other than those.
> 
> If you're looking for keycaps with designs on them (i.e. individual keys or small packs) then you can try techkeys.us and qwerkeys.


Thanks for the info, checking out those other sites now








Going to start by just replacing the WASD keys and maybe a couple of others. I can see this getting out of hand though, seen a lot of keyboards I like the look of on here.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you want a full set of key caps?
> 
> If so WASD are ok, but I'd buy a couple of sets as they are ABS and don't last too long before getting shiny.
> 
> If you want PBT then you might have to buy some off GH or eBay, I can't think of any sites that sell PBT sets other than those.
> 
> If you're looking for keycaps with designs on them (i.e. individual keys or small packs) then you can try techkeys.us and qwerkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, checking out those other sites now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start by just replacing the WASD keys and maybe a couple of others. I can see this getting out of hand though, seen a lot of keyboards I like the look of on here.
Click to expand...

No problem.

And yes, it can certainly get out of hand.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh ok, thanks for the information !
> 
> So I was thinking of getting the zalman zm-k500 with the korean layout keys that I need, where could I find some dampeners?


WASD Keyboards Sells 3 types of O-Rings. I have bought the Blue and Red O-Rings to try out with my CM Storm QFR, the keyboard and o-rings should be arriving any day now. From my understanding the Blues will reduce the noise more than the red but they change the way the keys feel. The Reds reduce the noise of bottoming out a bit with minimal impact on the way the keys feel. I bought both to give them a shot and figure out which ones I like the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Hi everyone. Not an owner yet but should be soon. I won an OCN Ducky a while back and now it looks like it's finally on it's way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere in the UK to buy keycaps? I've had a look around and searched this thread but can't find anything.
> Is WASD my best bet?


Geek Hack Has a nice thread on different companies listed by country that you could buy some keycaps and accessories.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> And yes, it can certainly get out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I remember seeing your board before. Remember the Breaking Bad keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Geek Hack Has a nice thread on different companies listed by country that you could buy some keycaps and accessories.


Thanks. Amazingly, one of those, The Keyboard Company, is about one mile away from where I work!

They sell Filco WASD sets for £5.99. Will have to go and check them out I think. Thanks again.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> And yes, it can certainly get out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I remember seeing your board before. Remember the Breaking Bad keys.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Geek Hack Has a nice thread on different companies listed by country that you could buy some keycaps and accessories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Amazingly, one of those, The Keyboard Company, is about one mile away from where I work!
> 
> They sell Filco WASD sets for £5.99. Will have to go and check them out I think. Thanks again.
Click to expand...

I bought my Filco from them.









You should go and knock on there door and ask why they don't sell the aftermarket fascia's for the boards on their own.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> WASD Keyboards Sells 3 types of O-Rings. I have bought the Blue and Red O-Rings to try out with my CM Storm QFR, the keyboard and o-rings should be arriving any day now. From my understanding the Blues will reduce the noise more than the red but they change the way the keys feel. The Reds reduce the noise of bottoming out a bit with minimal impact on the way the keys feel. I bought both to give them a shot and figure out which ones I like the best.
> Geek Hack Has a nice thread on different companies listed by country that you could buy some keycaps and accessories.


Hey thanks for the information you have provided ! As a newcomer to Mechanical keys and what you can do to them anything that I come across is really appreciated.

I also was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me in making a list of Korean keycapped mechanical keyboards? It could be in PM or here which ever works. I will likely start myself after class, Im about to be learning the good old subnetting


----------



## iamwardicus

Whenever I'm able to take pictures I'll join up - Logitech G710+ keyboard.


----------



## MkO611

Thanks to Nubbinator and the dudes for GH for the help!


----------



## Paradigm84

Is that a light blue board?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Nubbinator and the dudes for GH for the help!


That looks slick. Is it a couple of different frames painted different colors and different key sets? That first one looks similar to mine under darker light (but with sexy LEDs), but I love that third one. Please tell me that those key caps are a burgundy/wine/maroon/bronze color or something along those lines and that's a white shell. If it is, I now know how I'm going to paint my RK-9000 when I swap the switches, I just need to know where to get such sexy colored key caps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Some of these boards could do with submissions for the March '13 KOTM.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## JCG

Thanks to Paradigm84, I've decided to mess around a bit with my Blackwidow. Design I have in mind (for now):



I haven't yet decided which WASD keycap set to get; might do the top num row as well depending on that. Will be using o-rings too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> From my understanding the Blues will reduce the noise more than the red but they change the way the keys feel. The Reds reduce the noise of bottoming out a bit with minimal impact on the way the keys feel. I bought both to give them a shot and figure out which ones I like the best.


That's my understanding as well. If you could post your results here, that would be great! I can't quite decide which one to go for; blues are currently out-of-stock anyway ..


----------



## ventacon

I plan on making a video of default switches(Cherry MX Reds) and then with blue and red o-rings. It might be awhile before I can get it up on youtube though, currently deployed and dont have access to youtube from government computers. I will have to visit the MWR and see if I can upload it from one of their computers. Hopefully my keyboard with rings and everything comes in the next few days, had a buddy ship it all at once from the states. Normally takes 2-3 weeks for a package to get here, tomorrow marks the 2nd week so I am hopeful.


----------



## Radmanhs

if anyone wants to see, i have a review of the filco with cherry mx blues


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congratulations to _AKIMbO_ who now takes up *5 rows* in the spreadsheet.


You can delete all my boards except for the ones below:
KBT Race L.E.
Filco Camo TKL
Dolch PAC 62
Plum 96
KMAC LE + KPAD (62g mx clears)
IBM Model AT F
IBM F 122
Realforce 87U (45g Uniform)
Zenith ZKB2-AT (linear green alps)
Dell AT101 (black alps)
Chicony KB5161-AT (blue alps)

I've either sold, destroyed for parts, etc. any of the boards that aren't in the above list.

Heheh...sorry.


----------



## MkO611

Its a Ducky Shine 2 with white leds. I painted it Bermuda color

The whole shell is just painted Bermuda. I think the lighting make's it look different color but in person, looks all the same.
The keycaps are the original ducky keycaps which are black.


----------



## Paradigm84

Are you sure? I don't mind leaving them in.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you sure? I don't mind leaving them in.


Yup...it's all good. You can remove them. I'm in the process of pairing down my collection anyways. I want to try and keep myself to 4 boards max.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you sure? I don't mind leaving them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...it's all good. You can remove them. I'm in the process of pairing down my collection anyways. I want to try and keep myself to 4 boards max.
Click to expand...

Ok, it's updated.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> Its a Ducky Shine 2 with white leds. I painted it Bermuda color
> 
> The whole shell is just painted Bermuda. I think the lighting make's it look different color but in person, looks all the same.
> The keycaps are the original ducky keycaps which are black.


We need to work on that white balance then.

Still doesn't change my lust though. I now desire a white shell (or super light pastel shell) and wine, burgundy, or maroon key caps for my to be modded RK-9000.


----------



## GREG MISO

Heres my custom painted Cm quickfire rapid in blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

That looks insanely good.









Going to have some competition this month for KOTM.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Hot damn....that looks awesome! Did you use an airbrush?


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres my custom painted Cm quickfire rapid in blues.


Now that is SEXY looking!
How difficult is it to remove that top cover and paint?

Also on another note I am curious about replacing my WASD switches for Cherry MX Reds with LED's because I really like some of the keyboards I have been seeing that have this. Is this an extremely difficult task that requires tons of care and skill?

Edit: I just realized how expensive of a hobby its going to be just to customize a keyboard...


----------



## GREG MISO

It only reqires removing 1 screw and then releasing tabs along the edges.


----------



## Prentice

My new mechanical keyboard arrived today. This is a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 Custom. I had them set the base color LED's to white and I chose which special characters that I wanted with red LED's. The keyboard features Cherry MX Brown switches and a dedicated LED for every key. The keyboard has four different illumination options (low, medium, high, and pulsing). I think it looks amazing and it matches my case beautifully!!

I wish my camera didn't suck!!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres my custom painted Cm quickfire rapid in blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi! Can you share the steps on how you painted the case? Thanks! Gotta paint my keyboard too.


----------



## MkO611

^^
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=38404.0


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/17lyve/work_play_and_a_drink_for_a_hard_day_vanilla_das/c870dkx

Thoses 2 links will help you.

My question: If i wanted to take the paint apart to paint it a different color or if the paint started to come apart, i would just have to sand it down and basically follow the same guide when i painted my KB right?


----------



## GREG MISO

The only thing you are painting on this keyboard is the faceplate. So essenitally you pull it off and paint it like any other piece of plastic. The quickfire rapid can still function perfectly without the faceplate. If any one wants to buy my board message me as I already want a new one to paint. I think i will go for white base with blood spatter on it. Or maybe green to purple fade. Gahh so many ideas.









-Greg


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> ^^
> *snip*
> Thoses 2 links will help you.
> 
> My question: If i wanted to take the paint apart to paint it a different color or if the paint started to come apart, i would just have to sand it down and basically follow the same guide when i painted my KB right?


- thanks for the links!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> The only thing you are painting on this keyboard is the faceplate. So essenitally you pull it off and paint it like any other piece of plastic. The quickfire rapid can still function perfectly without the faceplate. If any one wants to buy my board message me as I already want a new one to paint. I think i will go for white base with blood spatter on it. Or maybe green to purple fade. Gahh so many ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg


-haha thanks, yes I will only paint the faceplate. Maybe with washed out blue..


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Heres my custom painted Cm quickfire rapid in blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


man, that's awesome work. Love the two tone colors, blends together very well.


----------



## BoredErica

How does one clean the keyboard's dust next to the switches? Take em all off and blow on them I guess. I'm not buying compressed air.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congratulations to _AKIMbO_ who now takes up *5 rows* in the spreadsheet.


Gratz!!









I'm keyboardless -_-


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congratulations to _AKIMbO_ who now takes up *5 rows* in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keyboardless -_-
Click to expand...

No way! Why?


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congratulations to _AKIMbO_ who now takes up *5 rows* in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keyboardless -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way! Why?
Click to expand...

Haha, was just messing around but I do have some super rare ones coming in next week or so.









*need to stop buying keyboards*


----------



## Paradigm84

Haha, I'm thinking about getting another, some of the KBC stuff looks nice, or I might just wait for Minila to arrive.


----------



## boost

Go custom!!!!

Once you go custom you'll never go back


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Go custom!!!!
> 
> Once you go custom you'll never go back


Word....paradigm you need to put down the kiddy boards and pickup a nice KMAC or LZ....or build yourself a phantom.


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> man, that's awesome work. Love the two tone colors, blends together very well.


Wanna buy it? Haha I just want another one to customize. These quick fire rapids are perfect to mod and are very cheap too. Anyone who is interested in the board pm me.









-Greg


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Wanna buy it? Haha I just want another one to customize. These quick fire rapids are perfect to mod and are very cheap too. Anyone who is interested in the board pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg


I am in the market for a new keyboard, since my buddy ruined my QFR reds. But I think I'm in the market for another TKL brand, just not sure what kind. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Word....*paradigm you need to put down the kiddy boards* and pickup a nice KMAC or LZ....or build yourself a phantom.


LMAO - Quote of the day









Para, if you want a phantom PCB I can hook you up as I bought 5 or 6, don't really remember...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Go custom!!!!
> 
> Once you go custom you'll never go back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Go custom!!!!
> 
> Once you go custom you'll never go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word....paradigm you need to put down the kiddy boards and pickup a nice KMAC or LZ....or build yourself a phantom.
Click to expand...

In time, I need money.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In time, I need money.


hmm,

Phantom PCB $35
Teensy $15
Plate $20
Stabs $10
Switches $40

Then install it inside a filco case/plu case or wait for my case


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In time, I need money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm,
> 
> Phantom PCB $35
> Teensy $15
> Plate $20
> Stabs $10
> Switches $40
> 
> Then install it inside a filco case/plu case or wait for my case
Click to expand...

+shipping costs and taxes to get the stuff here from the US.

Also I wouldn't know how to put one together.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Wanna buy it? Haha I just want another one to customize. These quick fire rapids are perfect to mod and are very cheap too. Anyone who is interested in the board pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg


Aside from painting and adding new key caps what other mods could you do to a QFR?


----------



## GREG MISO

You could in theory add Leds but i dont know if it would be worth your time. You could also change out springs to get the perfect fit for you.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> +shipping costs and taxes to get the stuff here from the US.
> 
> Also I wouldn't know how to put one together.


I was talking about the phantom


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> You could in theory add Leds but i dont know if it would be worth your time. You could also change out springs to get the perfect fit for you.


Actually I looked into adding LED's but everything I read from other people on Geek Hack said its not worth it to try and add LED's as you have to do so much it would be more expensive than buying a $140 Filco with LED's already and just changing the key caps. I dont know much about the springs though, I will have to do some research into that. I went for the QFR with MX Reds because it was cheap enough that if it did get pretty messed up here I could just wait till I got home in a few months and buy a Filco or Ducky.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> hmm,
> 
> Phantom PCB $35
> Teensy $15
> Plate $20
> Stabs $10
> Switches $40
> 
> Then install it inside a filco case/plu case or wait for my case


I missed out on those by less than a week. They looked like an awesome little project, especially since they had LED support.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> +shipping costs and taxes to get the stuff here from the US.
> 
> Also I wouldn't know how to put one together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the phantom
Click to expand...

I'd need to do more research.


----------



## JCG

Question regarding WASD's custom keyboard configuration app - anyone know if it's possible to make an order using a design made with it, or does it have to be done via the provided CorelDraw/Illustrator template? Asking because, I have neither of those software and wouldn't know how to use them either. (Design I wish to buy - link)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> I plan on making a video of default switches(Cherry MX Reds) and then with blue and red o-rings. It might be awhile before I can get it up on youtube though, currently deployed and dont have access to youtube from government computers. I will have to visit the MWR and see if I can upload it from one of their computers. Hopefully my keyboard with rings and everything comes in the next few days, had a buddy ship it all at once from the states. Normally takes 2-3 weeks for a package to get here, tomorrow marks the 2nd week so I am hopeful.


Good luck, hope you don't have too long of a wait. As for me, I've decided on the Blue o-rings. Gotta say, they're quite expensive for what they are ..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Question regarding WASD's custom keyboard configuration app - anyone know if it's possible to make an order using a design made with it, or does it have to be done via the provided CorelDraw/Illustrator template? Asking because, I have neither of those software and wouldn't know how to use them either. (Design I wish to buy - link)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> I plan on making a video of default switches(Cherry MX Reds) and then with blue and red o-rings. It might be awhile before I can get it up on youtube though, currently deployed and dont have access to youtube from government computers. I will have to visit the MWR and see if I can upload it from one of their computers. Hopefully my keyboard with rings and everything comes in the next few days, had a buddy ship it all at once from the states. Normally takes 2-3 weeks for a package to get here, tomorrow marks the 2nd week so I am hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope you don't have too long of a wait. As for me, I've decided on the Blue o-rings. Gotta say, they're quite expensive for what they are ..
Click to expand...

You can order them like that, that's the normal way of ordering them, how I ordered mine in fact.

But I will warn you that they do develop a shine in a few months (depending on usage).


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can order them like that, that's the normal way of ordering them, how I ordered mine in fact.
> 
> But I will warn you that they do develop a shine in a few months (depending on usage).


Oh right! I chose the design, made all the right options underneath and added to cart, but it didn't show any indication of design being accepted, so just wanted to make sure is all. As to the shine, that's okay; some keys on my RBW are already in that state ..


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Question regarding WASD's custom keyboard configuration app - anyone know if it's possible to make an order using a design made with it, or does it have to be done via the provided CorelDraw/Illustrator template? Asking because, I have neither of those software and wouldn't know how to use them either. (Design I wish to buy - link)
> Good luck, hope you don't have too long of a wait. As for me, I've decided on the Blue o-rings. Gotta say, they're quite expensive for what they are ..


Unfortunately they are a bit expensive for what they are, Amazon has some cheaper ones for about $8 but they dont offer the Red or Blues only the Black ones. I have heard people say they have used Dental Bands from Braces before but that they dont fit perfectly and are a little lose. I would have tried that route if I was home just because I am sure I could get some for free to try out.


----------



## phillyd

http://kbtalkingusa.com/

Interesting...I do REALLY want a wireless mech.


----------



## protzman

if that was TKL and looked like my filco i would j!zz in my pants. pretty cool none the less. My tkl is pretty portable as it is but that would make it that much more!


----------



## phillyd

Well I guess nobody knows what's up with KBTalking, but KBtalking is sponsoring me and I'll be getting a KBTalking Pro black/black keys with MX Reds (ill get landing pads or o rings for true silence). Gonna do a review video, and take lots of pics as well. I'm really interested in battery life, latency and the Bluetooth switching feature (from one Bluetooth device to another). I'll get back to you guys with my opinions.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Unfortunately they are a bit expensive for what they are, Amazon has some cheaper ones for about $8 but they dont offer the Red or Blues only the Black ones. I have heard people say they have used Dental Bands from Braces before but that they dont fit perfectly and are a little lose. I would have tried that route if I was home just because I am sure I could get some for free to try out.


I managed to get 200 dental bands really cheap on eBay, should be here in a day or two. Will post back if they are any good.











Spoiler: Photo from seller


----------



## ventacon

Well today is a very good day, my CM Storm QuickFire Rapid came in with my O-Rings as well. I have just hooked it up and started to get used to the feel. When I get some time I will do a proper review and post some pictures.

Initial out of the box:
Very solid construction
Red Switches are quieter than I was expecting
With all of the removed Branding its very sleek and good looking
Overall I am very impressed


----------



## ViSioNx

I want to join!! Does the TteSports meka count? it has cherry mx blacks...


----------



## ventacon

Played around with it a little more and tried the blue and red o-rings. I have to say I am really enjoying the red rings, they are almost as quiet as the blues. You still hear a bit of bottoming out with the reds while the blues really take away that sound. There is a distinct change in the feeling of the keys for both the blue and red, the blues offer an almost springy like feeling where the reds just add a slight bit of stiffness.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> I want to join!! Does the TteSports meka count? it has cherry mx blacks...


Yup.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Just added another member to my keyboard family today!







Bought this white Choc Mini and a Rebel 1.2 RGB modifier kit from a GH member.









(also my phone camera is terrible at picking up colors...







)


----------



## Paradigm84

More votes would be appreciated from those who haven't already, last day of voting.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360637/keyboard-of-the-month-feb-13

Also some more submissions here would be useful, if you own or have seen a modified keyboard you think is cool, fill out the form and get the board submitted.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## ventacon

Well I did a review of my keyboard:
http://www.overclock.net/products/cooler-master-usa-quick-fire-rapid/reviews/5763

Now its time to add Red O-Rings to all my keys


----------



## StreekG

This can be added to my list of keyboards

Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition (Cherry MX Green)


----------



## phillyd

wow another one? I wish I had your wallet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Submit a copy of the form and I'll add you now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wow another one? I wish I had your wallet.


Careful about saying that, most of the time it turns out they make less then you do and just choose to spend more on that specific hobby then you







.


----------



## phillyd

I could barely afford one a month on my whole salary...


----------



## TheReciever

Has anyone had experience with the Zalman km-k500 Mech keyboard? I can find some online in Korean layouts but never owned a Zalman product myself


----------



## ventacon

So I am stuck at a little dilemma here. I cant access youtube at work and I am trying to add o-rings to my Backspace, Caps Lock, Enter, Spacebar and Shift keys but they all have that metal stabilizer attached. What is the best way to remove those keys?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Has anyone had experience with the Zalman km-k500 Mech keyboard? I can find some online in Korean layouts but never owned a Zalman product myself


It's imitation Cherry MX Switches, not the real thing.

For the price, it's not awful; but it's not the same as what most folks rave about.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> So I am stuck at a little dilemma here. I cant access youtube at work and I am trying to add o-rings to my Backspace, Caps Lock, Enter, Spacebar and Shift keys but they all have that metal stabilizer attached. What is the best way to remove those keys?


I just ran into that problem today with my new KB, I just used needlenose pliers to bend one side of the metal wire enough to release one side of the key, then the other side can be removed without issue.

Also, have some more pics of my Choc Mini (taken with my PotatoCam™)


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I just ran into that problem today with my new KB, I just used needlenose pliers to bend one side of the metal wire enough to release one side of the key, then the other side can be removed without issue.


Ah thank you, I will try that I am sure we have some around here. I wish I could see your keyboard but image shack is blocked lol.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> So I am stuck at a little dilemma here. I cant access youtube at work and I am trying to add o-rings to my Backspace, Caps Lock, Enter, Spacebar and Shift keys but they all have that metal stabilizer attached. What is the best way to remove those keys?


pull up and take the key off the switch so only the stabilizer is holding it, then take a small stick-object (screw driver works) and push the key to one side and the metal bar to the other side, if you put a little force it should come free


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's imitation Cherry MX Switches, not the real thing.
> 
> For the price, it's not awful; but it's not the same as what most folks rave about.


Thanks, I would rather have the real thing as thats what I am used to. I need to find a keyboard that has Korean keys, its unfortunately a must have for me at this point.

Would you happen to have any suggestions? Even if I have to buy the keys separately I wouldnt mind lol


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Submit a copy of the form and I'll add you now.


Submitted the form, i already have my other 2 keyboards on the list i just added a picture of my Ducky which is the new one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Submit a copy of the form and I'll add you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted the form, i already have my other 2 keyboards on the list i just added a picture of my Ducky which is the new one.
Click to expand...

Done.


----------



## ventacon

Alright that worked out pretty well, thanks for the input. I now all of my keys have red o-rings under them. So much quieter with the rings and I love the stiff feeling the reds provide.


----------



## ViSioNx

I already ordered some gaming caps. Hope they fit an I get them on without tearing up my very first mech.









Would there be any way to get that Tt off the top without killing the board?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> This can be added to my list of keyboards
> 
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition (Cherry MX Green)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a clean looking keyboard. I'm still up in the air as to what my next keyboard will be. My QFR has been waterlogged for about a week, I miss typing on it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Would there be any way to get that Tt off the top without killing the board?


Sand and/or Paint it?

Here's mine!
Logitech G710+







night shots


----------



## TheReciever

Upon doing some more research, I was thinking of grabbing the CM QuickFire Rapid, then looking around for keycaps to replace the stock ones.

Looking around on the internet, the only real source would be qwerkeys based in the UK, but they want near 100 USD for a pack of 37 keys. Are there other options for Korean key caps that anyone may know of?

Link of the keycaps http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/products/ansi-2-colour-option

Link for only Korean mechanical keyboard that I know of...

http://www.buykingkorea.com/skydigital-nkeyboard-mechanic-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-switch-brown.html

They have it on ebay as well but they use the same promotion poster for its selling points which are usually gimmicky at best. After looking around at some background iformation on some of the different vendors that are available, it seems Leopold is a Korean based company, I have to get back to some errands for the moment but maybe that would be a good venture for me to look into?

Thanks again for any info guys! (or gals)


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, sorry for the delay, but the winner of the Feb '13 Keyboard of the Month is Mironccr345 with his QFR.











Sorting out the keycaps as a prize for each month is moving along nicely.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hello my fellow keyboard enthusiasts, if possible, could you head on over here and help out?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369215/recommended-mechanical-keyboard-thread-we-need-your-help

We are trying to put together a recommended mechanical keyboards thread, but to do so we need your recommendations.










Cheers.


----------



## JCG

Time to join the crew!









A brand spanking new Majestouch-2. MX-Brown:


A Blackwidow. Was a good starting point and got my money's worth out of it:


An I-Rocks 6230 MX-Brown. Bought from another OCNer, who obviously got his money's worth out of it, by the state of the faded keys. I never used it much though, couldn't get used to the layout and lack of numberpad:


I'm so amazed by the Filco's quality. To quote another reviewer, it sure is built like a tank! I find it much easier and faster to type on compared to the Blackwidow. Much quieter as well; might not even bother with the o-rings now. The only issue I've found is the Num/Scroll/Caps lock LEDs being too bright.

I tried the dental bands on the Blackwidow by the way. They were too small, took me ~5 mins to get them on 3 keys. One band barely made a difference. 2 changed it completely, made it too stiff and hard. Oh well, £2 down the drain ..


----------



## Paradigm84

Welcome to the club.


----------



## JCG

Thanks! And thanks to everyone who helped with my questions.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Sand and/or Paint it?
> 
> Here's mine!
> Logitech G710+
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love your pictures, great composition.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I love your pictures, great composition.


Thanks


----------



## JCG

Wish I had your skill with the camera. Besides point and shoot, I know zilch about photography, as evident in the photos from my previous post.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Cooler Master Quickfire TK Blue for $72 shipped









This thing is awesome. Loud, but awesome. My first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Tarnix

looks sharp








I'm waiting for nighttime to take some backlit shots of mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Wish I had your skill with the camera. Besides point and shoot, I know zilch about photography, as evident in the photos from my previous post.


I just try every angle I can and I get a few good shots out of 25


----------



## phillyd

Good tips for taking pictures, lots of white ambient light (don't spotlight the item) and a tripod+a delay so you can remove your hand and the camera will be more still when you take the pics.


----------



## Paradigm84

Criticisms anyone?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/under-construction-recommended-mechanical-keyboards

It's still a work in progress, but do you think the layout is good?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Criticisms anyone?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/under-construction-recommended-mechanical-keyboards
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but do you think the layout is good?


I think it's great, maybe some graphics on it would help, model it after the OCN's recommended audio products page


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Criticisms anyone?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/under-construction-recommended-mechanical-keyboards
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but do you think the layout is good?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great, maybe some graphics on it would help, model it after the OCN's recommended audio products page
Click to expand...

Haha, just completely rip off SImca's work.









If anyone wants to design a header for the thread then they can PM me and I'll put up a poll if we get a few of them.

I'd try to design one but I don't think an MS Paint header would be very good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Haha, just completely rip off SImca's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to design a header for the thread then they can PM me and I'll put up a poll if we get a few of them.
> 
> I'd try to design one but I don't think an MS Paint header would be very good.


Well when you put it that way XD

You might need to find someone in this thread who can do it, because microsoft paint will not cut it lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Haha, just completely rip off SImca's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to design a header for the thread then they can PM me and I'll put up a poll if we get a few of them.
> 
> I'd try to design one but I don't think an MS Paint header would be very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you put it that way XD
> 
> You might need to find someone in this thread who can do it, because microsoft paint will not cut it lol
Click to expand...

Are you sure?


----------



## HPE1000

Better than I could have done lol


----------



## phillyd

I think there should be categories other than switch type. TKL, backlit, gaming, minimalist, maybe color-based


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think there should be categories other than switch type. TKL, backlit, gaming, minimalist, maybe color-based


The only problem then is so many boards overlap between multiple categories e.g. a Ducky Shine II TKL, it would be in the TKL, backlit and arguably gaming categories.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think there should be categories other than switch type. TKL, backlit, gaming, minimalist, maybe color-based


Most folks decide on a switch type and a form-factor; then they go for what features fit into their budget. So the current layout really prioritizes that mind set.

Unfortunately, we don't have the functionality to embed a systematic list. Where you would say, input: TKL, Gaming, Backlit, MX-Red and it would output a list of keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Thinking of getting a Minilla but not sure which switch to go for, I might give MX Blacks a go.


----------



## phillyd

Reds with red O rings ftw


----------



## Paradigm84

The Minila won't be in stock until mid-late April so I'm getting other stuff instead, I also saw a KBT with MX Whites that looked nice but I couldn't commit to it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you sure?


Will do something once I get back home later today.


----------



## Paradigm84

Done some work on the recommended mechanical boards thread, it gives me a headache looking at it as I have to look through the raw code.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Done some work on the recommended mechanical boards thread, it gives me a headache looking at it as I have to look through the raw code.


BBCode is fun!:3
Also, will have to do it tonight, suddenly pile-o-work fell on me. -.-'


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Reds with red O rings ftw


Couldnt agree more, I love my Reds with Red O-Rings.


----------



## Fyrwulf

I don't see Max Keyboards listed a whole lot. They don't seem particularly expensive unless you go the full custom route and even then I would expect the keyboard to last a LONG time. Is there any reason they aren't a popular choice?


----------



## chowyu

Does anyone have a WASD Keyboard with Brown switches and sorry I'm new to mechanical keyboards I'm wondering what does the Brown switches feel like I tried Red, Black, and Blue from my brother and friends and I'm wondering if anyone could tell me how the Cherry MX Brown would feel on the WASD keyboard and what do the rubberize o ring do and is it good on the Cherry MX Brown.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I don't think I shared this board with you guys. I modded it this weekend...took around 6 full hours to do. I desoldered all of the white alps out of it and soldered in some complicated blue alps. The board is a Northgate Omnikey 101...pretty rare alps board. Plus, it has a metal bottom. Pretty dope amirite guise?!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chowyu*
> 
> Does anyone have a WASD Keyboard with Brown switches and sorry I'm new to mechanical keyboards I'm wondering what does the Brown switches feel like I tried Red, Black, and Blue from my brother and friends and I'm wondering if anyone could tell me how the Cherry MX Brown would feel on the WASD keyboard and what do the rubberize o ring do and is it good on the Cherry MX Brown.


MX Browns will feel like blues, but without the clicking. Or close enough to that.


----------



## phillyd

KBtalking Pro with Cherry MX Reds and black on black PBT caps



http://imgur.com/qEYwX


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Masterful potato pic....classy black addition to my black 87u.

Please disregard my pet Yoda....sleepy he is mhmm.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> KBtalking Pro with Cherry MX Reds and black on black PBT caps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qEYwX


Stealth!


----------



## Harbec

Anyone have any experience with Rosewill boards? I'm looking into buying/trading for a MX Brown board.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Masterful potato pic....classy black addition to my black 87u.
> 
> Please disregard my pet Yoda....sleepy he is mhmm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those keys....







I might have to find some of those for mine.

Also love Yoda


----------



## BiG_LiG

The Ducky I won in the June 2012 Foldathon was finally delivered yesterday, and it was worth the 8 month wait, great to be using a mech again.
Had to take a couple of photos for the membership form. I'm sure you've all seen a stock Ducky before.












I read in this thread about people having to pay customs charges, but I got this completely without charge.

Thanks very much to OCN


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> The Ducky I won in the June 2012 Foldathon was finally delivered yesterday, and it was worth the 8 month wait, great to be using a mech again.
> Had to take a couple of photos for the membership form. I'm sure you've all seen a stock Ducky before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read in this thread about people having to pay customs charges, but I got this completely without charge.
> 
> Thanks very much to OCN


Nice! Did it come with a OCN esc key?


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Did it come with a OCN esc key?


Yes it did, with the flame, it's In the top pic. I've put it back on since taking the photos, I prefer it. Looking for another colour of WASD keys though.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Will do something once I get back home later today.


I promise i'll do something about the banner thingy, my parents just doesn't let me rest and I'm very tired once I can relax. D: Only.. few...days...more..


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a Kmac Mini today. I just finished reprogramming it.


----------



## EnJoY

Picked up a couple of Rosewill RK-9000's with Cherry MX Red switches. Use one at home and one for work, got them both for about $70 total ($20 for one, $50 for the other). So far, I've been using them both a lot for typing and some occasional gaming for the past two months. I came from a Cherry MX Brown and I much prefer the Rosewill to anything that I have used previously. Can't say enough good about them so far.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Yes it did, with the flame, it's In the top pic. I've put it back on since taking the photos, I prefer it. Looking for another colour of WASD keys though.


wanna trade for that OCN flame key?
i've been looking for one lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> wanna trade for that OCN flame key?
> i've been looking for one lol


Mine didn't come with one either.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> wanna trade for that OCN flame key?
> i've been looking for one lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mine didn't come with one either.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you'll get something much better than that for winning the KOTM competition when everything is eventually sorted out.


----------



## Excaliborg

My Filco is complete.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> 
> My Filco is complete.


KOTM contest


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> 
> My Filco is complete.


I'm glad you were able to find a board. I felt so bad about my Filco internals selling when we were still in communication. Are those WASD caps? ABS? Is that a Pexon cable or Mimic? All of my Mimic cables didn't come with that black plastic yours has where it meets the Filco chasis. It left a semi-gaping hole, which annoyed my OCD a little.


----------



## General121

It took me wayyy to long to figure out that KOTM was not "Kill of the Month"


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get something much better than that for winning the KOTM competition when everything is eventually sorted out.


oh really....now I'm curious.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Rosewill boards? I'm looking into buying/trading for a MX Brown board.


I have the RK-9000BRI with no complaints








The white case on it is a nice touch too


----------



## DizZz

my new Ducky OCN Edition


----------



## Paradigm84

More submissions for KOTM, more I say!


----------



## willywill

Did anyone else notice the Cherry Keyboard on the unannounced Samsung Galaxy S4




Looks better here


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> my new Ducky OCN Edition


Looking good









It's funny how close those keycaps are in color to the Ducky WASD cluster. Nice subtle change from black to white print.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> my new Ducky OCN Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A different and unique shade of purple, but still very cool.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get something much better than that for winning the KOTM competition when everything is eventually sorted out.


problem being i don't mod my keyboards besides just keycaps lol
so i won't be winning the KOTM anytime soon


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> problem being i don't mod my keyboards besides just keycaps lol
> so i won't be winning the KOTM anytime soon


You can still enter. This is what I submitted and I won last month's KOTM.

And I voted for entry 1 too! The esc key is a "MKC "Esc" Metal"


----------



## boost

Kotm


----------



## phillyd

I really hope KBtalking does a TKL. This board is great but I don't like the full form-factor.


----------



## Paradigm84

All of these ideas for KOTM, yet I see no submissions.
















If you submit the pics here and leave a submission for a board you think is cool then you might have a chance of winning and getting one of the keycaps when they are sorted out.


----------



## Bullveyr

If boost starts submitting for KOTM I'll never have a chance.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> If boost starts submitting for KOTM I'll never have a chance.


Enter, you may aswell, you'll be in for a chance to win a limited edition non-purchasable keycap.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Will do something once I get back home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise i'll do something about the banner thingy, my parents just doesn't let me rest and I'm very tired once I can relax. D: Only.. few...days...more..
Click to expand...

Nothing really fancy, I'm not doing this for my living, but I had fun...

See a few posts below.

Edit: Moved O in front of the flame per request. I liked it under, but ehhh...
Edit3: more tweaks, the sub-text was a bit too green for my taste.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Will do something once I get back home later today.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise i'll do something about the banner thingy, my parents just doesn't let me rest and I'm very tired once I can relax. D: Only.. few...days...more..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing really fancy, I'm not doing this for my living, but I had fun...
Click to expand...

Ooooh nice, is there any way you could move the O in front of the flame or move the flame slightly to the left?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ooooh nice, is there any way you could move the O in front of the flame or move the flame slightly to the left?


Done ^_^ I re-uploaded it in the post.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*


Shall we have a vote? Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Tarnix

hngg, I'll re-upload a version with the flame on top, the currently uploaded one contains errors I fixed x.x

Version 1:


Version 2:

Vote vote vote O.O

Edit: Fixed. More. Shadow. glitches.
Next time I swear I'm going to use a dropbox link.


----------



## sandstrom

Just got my QuickFire TK with Red switches and I have to say this a really nice keybord, like the compact size of it and it feels like a real quality product.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> hngg, I'll re-upload a version with the flame on top, the currently uploaded one contains errors I fixed x.x
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> 
> Version 2:
> 
> Vote vote vote O.O
> 
> Edit: Fixed. More. Shadow. glitches.
> Next time I swear I'm going to use a dropbox link.


I vote O in front of the flame.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I vote O in front of the flame.


Same vote for me - flame in back

Although, I think you should include other switch types instead of just cherry mx:

Topre:


Alps:


Or something like this:


----------



## nubbinator

The goods for a fun weekend project have finally all arrived.







I just have to clean up the switches and re-lube them then decide if I want stock Clears, Ergo Clears, or something in between with 65g springs. I'll also probably sticker them just for fun since the stickers are cheap and I'll have the switches pulled apart anyways. I may also swap the LEDs for UV LEDs. After that, it'll be some plate repainting, shell re-painting, and a clear PlastiDip coat for texture. After that, it's just getting a job so I can afford some new keycaps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Topre are ugly, not good for a logo







.

O in front is how the official logo in the top left does it, so I would go with that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, I've updated the OP, what do you think?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The goods for a fun weekend project have finally all arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to clean up the switches and re-lube them then decide if I want stock Clears, Ergo Clears, or something in between with 65g springs. I'll also probably sticker them just for fun since the stickers are cheap and I'll have the switches pulled apart anyways. I may also swap the LEDs for UV LEDs. After that, it'll be some plate repainting, shell re-painting, and a clear PlastiDip coat for texture. After that, it's just getting a job so I can afford some new keycaps.


Go for 65g ergo clears. I have a 62g ergo clear KMAC LE and love it. The 62g springs in mine are gold...which are essentially as heavy as 62g silver springs.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, I've updated the OP, what do you think?


Looks a bit too small...
Also, I'm adding more switches pictures. I couldn't find a viable topre image, though...


----------



## Paradigm84

Any better now? Not sure how wide to make the picture so it works with different resolutions.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like a good size in the OP right now.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like a good size in the OP right now.


I agree. ^_^

Just don't forget to give proper credits O.O


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like a good size in the OP right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. ^_^
Click to expand...

I hate to be a pain, but is there any way you could remove a little of the whitespace at the bottom?

Or if not, can we think of anything else to include in the title picture?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *I hate to be a pain, but is there any way you could remove a little of the whitespace at the bottom?*
> 
> Or if not, can we think of anything else to include in the title picture?


my bad! X_x



edit: Fixed for real this time...


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers!

I think it looks good.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> I think it looks good.


I agree. Great job.

Rep+ incoming


----------



## Tarnix

included signature/thingy.. so people doesn't create 12 threads asking who made it/which font.

I promise I'm done making a new one every 2min


----------



## Paradigm84

Would you prefer that different logo to having your name and profile linked under the banner like it is at the moment in the OP? I only ask because once the image is resized your name isn't all that legible.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you prefer that different logo to having your name and profile linked under the banner like it is at the moment in the OP? I only ask because once the image is resized your name isn't all that legible.


that works. Also , the other switch is not a _keyboard_ alps. Looks like I'll have to include a diagram, because there's no suitable pictures ._.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you prefer that different logo to having your name and profile linked under the banner like it is at the moment in the OP? I only ask because once the image is resized your name isn't all that legible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that works. Also , the other switch is not a _keyboard_ alps. Looks like I'll have to include a diagram, because there's no suitable pictures ._.
Click to expand...

You don't have to include every type of switch, otherwise there would be dozens of them and the banner would end up looking clustered.

Also I'm not sure how easy it would be to find other images of other switch types in the same style as the others.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Go for 65g ergo clears. I have a 62g ergo clear KMAC LE and love it. The 62g springs in mine are gold...which are essentially as heavy as 62g silver springs.


I hit up Originative a little earlier via email to try and put in an order with PayPal, but haven't heard back yet. The heavy springs in the Clears are nice, but they cover up a little of the tactility of the key. A lighter spring like that should help make it nice and tactile.

The whole swap will be a bit of work since I'll be relubing, spring swapping, desoldering, resoldering, and snipping supports from the switches since they're PCB mount switches and it's a PCB mount board. I'll probably hate myself, but at the same time I'll get an awesome keyboard out of it and will have spent under $100 for a custom MX Clear board once everything is done, including stickers and springs.


----------



## TheReciever

Just put some black o-rings on my K90. While the sound is definitely masked I cant help but notice the change in travel distance and feeling of bottoming out. However it is a most needed upgrade though, the students in my class were beginning to hate me since the K90 is a little lou8d when I am bottoming out every key lol

Well to my previous inquiries for the korean layout, WASD keyboards can do the simple Korean key layout and anything special would be an additional cost. So when you make the order for the layout, just add Korean Keyboard Layout in the comments and they will take care of it for you. So I assuming since a lot of the members here seem to be getting it, The TKL CM Storm Rapid, Ill go with that and the WASD layout for Korean with some O-Rings and that will be my satellite keyboard for wherever I go while using the K90 at home. I doubt selling the K90 would be of any real use lol


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Oh...what's that? There's a geekhacker building SSKs from scratch!



It's still in the beta stages, but hot damn it feels amazing. The best feeling buckling spring over membrane I've ever used!


----------



## Bullveyr

Fancy some purple or cyan/magenta/yellow modifiers and some colorful Esc Keys made by GMK with the original Cherry tooling?

--> Group Buy


----------



## [email protected]

Just got my *Das Keyboard* (MX Blue) last week

Ordered an *Custom WASD Keyboard* (MX Brown) yesterday

Can I join the club?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just got my *Das Keyboard* (MX Blue) last week
> 
> Ordered an *Custom WASD Keyboard* (MX Brown) yesterday
> 
> Can I join the club?


Sounds like you're addicted already.







Fill out the form on the first page of this thread to join.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok the membership list is updated, sorry for the delay, lots of coursework and other stuff at the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

Picture as requested for the members form. Custom WASD on the way! (sorry for the poor phone-quality)


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, trying to do some more work on the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread and I'm having trouble deciding on how to categorise the pricing for each board.

I've decided to *not* list an actual price as board can be found for varying prices depending where you buy from, instead I'm categorising the boards into categories, at the moment I'm thinking of the following categories:

Low: $50 - $100
Medium: $100 - $150
Medium - High: $150 - $200
High: $200 - $300
Very High: $300+

Does this sound like an acceptable scheme?


----------



## HPE1000

Low 50-80
Medium 80-130
High 130-200
1337 200+


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to do some more work on the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread and I'm having trouble deciding on how to categorise the pricing for each board.
> 
> I've decided to *not* list an actual price as board can be found for varying prices depending where you buy from, instead I'm categorising the boards into categories, at the moment I'm thinking of the following categories:
> 
> Low: $50 - $100
> Medium: $100 - $150
> Medium - High: $150 - $200
> High: $200 - $300
> Very High: $300+
> 
> Does this sound like an acceptable scheme?


Sounds acceptable.


----------



## TheOddOne

There are $300+ keyboards ? o_o


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I really wanna get a Cherry MX brown keyboard... I'll probably grab a Ducky Shine II White LED TKL just wondering if anyone has any issue with LED's burning out? Also do they have a warranty? I may be asking stupid questions and if so I apologize.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> There are $300+ keyboards ? o_o


I know HHKB are about $300.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> There are $300+ keyboards ? o_o


http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se070s

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400wns

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se0700

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400ws

http://originativeco.com/kmac-2-0

Mostly Topre keyboards, but there are also some rarer boards that will go for that much. Usually those rarer boards are older boards like some of the ergonomic IBM boards or they're Korean boards like the KMAC.


----------



## jokrik

Sorry for some noob question but

*Ergonomically distributed 30, 45, and 55gram sensitivity, 4mm travel Topre Electrostatic Capacitive Key Switches w/Silencing*

does that mean some of the buttons are stiffer than others in one keyboard?
or they have 3 different kind of stiffness for 3 different keyboards with the same type


----------



## KipH

That is on 1 board. Keys that use strong fingers have higher force and keys that use the weak pinky are lighter. Someone will be along soon to tell you what keys are where


----------



## nubbinator

Does anyone know where I could get some Korean 65g springs other than Originative (Sherryton). I've tried to buy some from him, but he just disappeared.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> That is on 1 board. Keys that use strong fingers have higher force and keys that use the weak pinky are lighter. Someone will be along soon to tell you what keys are where


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> That is on 1 board. Keys that use strong fingers have higher force and keys that use the weak pinky are lighter. Someone will be along soon to tell you what keys are where


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Thanks, last question
is that comfy? I've heard alot of good review on topre
but is it worth the money?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Low 50-80
> Medium 80-130
> High 130-200
> 1337 200+


This is much better.

I would say Duckies are very high quality.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Thanks, last question
> is that comfy? I've heard alot of good review on topre
> but is it worth the money?


I don't know. I own a uniform 45g topre board.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Thanks, last question
> is that comfy? I've heard alot of good review on topre
> but is it worth the money?


I knew you would ask that








It depends on if you are a touch typist with proper form. If you type a lot at speed then it will help. If you are a partial ugly hunt and pecker like me, then no. How often you activate the outlaying keys will also be a factor. So if you are a good typer and use the whole 105 keys, then yes, it is the best you will get. If you are a gamer that uses asdw 90% of the time and does not know where the home key even is, then no.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I knew you would ask that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on if you are a touch typist with proper form. If you type a lot at speed then it will help. If you are a partial ugly hunt and pecker like me, then no. How often you activate the outlaying keys will also be a factor. So if you are a good typer and use the whole 105 keys, then yes, it is the best you will get. If you are a gamer that uses asdw 90% of the time and does not know where the home key even is, then no.


Thank you for the advice sir!

I'm just addicted typing on a proper keyboard
guess I'll stick with my filco blue now

Still hunting for a good model M and probably gonna do some color modding on it


----------



## Paradigm84

So we have some people saying HPE's pricing scheme is better and some saying mine is, can I get any more input?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So we have some people saying HPE's pricing scheme is better and some saying mine is, can I get any more input?


Just go with yours. It adds another price level to fill up with all those boards out there.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So we have some people saying HPE's pricing scheme is better and some saying mine is, can I get any more input?


Try putting a few boards into each schema. If you get odd groupings it should be fine tuned.

HPE1000's seems a bit better. There are not many over 200, so that seems good.
Under $80 seems good for a low price but $90 may be better. You need to keep the Brown Cherry I-Rocks KR-6230 and Ducky zero in low price.
The 2 middle prices, Medium 90-130, High 130-200 look OK. But they are open for talk. See if you can get the regular price of one bard into med while the higher price res switch version into high


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to do some more work on the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread and I'm having trouble deciding on how to categorise the pricing for each board.
> 
> I've decided to *not* list an actual price as board can be found for varying prices depending where you buy from, instead I'm categorising the boards into categories, at the moment I'm thinking of the following categories:
> 
> Low: $50 - $100
> Medium: $100 - $150
> Medium - High: $150 - $200
> High: $200 - $300
> Very High: $300+
> 
> Does this sound like an acceptable scheme?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds acceptable.
Click to expand...

As long as it's "Price" and not "Quality",








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So we have some people saying HPE's pricing scheme is better and some saying mine is, can I get any more input?


Sure! I wouldn't pay less than 100$ for a mechanical keyboard, and definitely not more than 200. so I guess I would put 100-200 into "standard-high", under 100$ into "budget-simple" and above 200 in "leet (1337)-premium".
I have an issue with doing tight price range thingy, because there's _stuff_ like the Storm Trigger(just an example, there's worse) that has flaws and quirks that puts the price to shame, and there's decent ones like the G710+ and most Das Keyboard that are not as pricy, but certainly more confiance-inspiring to me. I would not use a price list alone.
From that I saw so far, price is not a good indication of what you need, and that's not _only_ in the keyboard market, but it's just more obvious to me.
/rant


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I have an issue with doing tight price range thingy, because there's _stuff_ like the Storm Trigger(just an example, there's worse) that has flaws and quirks that puts the price to shame, and there's decent ones like the G710+ and most Das Keyboard that are not as pricy, but certainly more confiance-inspiring to me.


I'm curious what you find to be so wrong with the Trigger that you would put the G710+ and Das above it. The Trigger is by far the cheapest of the three, though I'm reading your post to imply otherwise.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I have an issue with doing tight price range thingy, because there's _stuff_ like the Storm Trigger(just an example, there's worse) that has flaws and quirks that puts the price to shame, and there's decent ones like the G710+ and most Das Keyboard that are not as pricy, but certainly more confiance-inspiring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what you find to be so wrong with the Trigger that you would put the G710+ and Das above it. The Trigger is by far the cheapest of the three, though I'm reading your post to imply otherwise.
Click to expand...

Hmm. Maybe I should have put a personal opinion bias alert before my post...
Well, I use the windows key a lot, and I use Linux as well, so the _need_ for a program to use the windows key just makes me frown. Also, I have read that it makes the boot time slightly longer, something related to integrated chip initialization... Also, if my memory serves me right, this keyboard *can* be used in PS/2 mode, however this would limit to the key presses, or something. All the other features would be disabled.
I just didn't agree with the manufacturer's choices.

P.S.: it's cheaper? Well. I guess it's nice for who doesn't have the same needs as me.









EDIT: I'm tired, but I'm not going to go edit the previous post. What's said is said. I might have been a bit grumpy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, I'm going to go with HPE's scheme for the numbers (albeit with different names), I will do some more editing on it in the next few days whilst I try and juggle it with doing coursework.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to go with HPE's scheme for the numbers (albeit with different names), I will do some more editing on it in the next few days whilst I try and juggle it with doing coursework.


My price range could be tweaked slightly, main reason I did it like that is because someone who is more of an enthusiast would not mind spending considerably more. Just like how some people think 300-400$ is high end for a graphics card, meanwhile a huge enthusiast who buys a titan, gtx690, or 7990 would say a 300-400$ card is more mid range.


----------



## mironccr345

Good Thing I held out on getting a new TKL. Forgot they featured these at CES.




http://imgur.com/dbZfa


They'll come in Red/Blue/Green/Brown switches


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Good Thing I held out on getting a new TKL. Forgot they featured these at CES.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dbZfa
> 
> 
> They'll come in Red/Blue/Green/Brown switches


I'm sooooooo gonna get the green switches








when will they release this?


----------



## HPE1000

I might grab a blue one to replace my blackwidow.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm sooooooo gonna get the green switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when will they release this?


According to the coolermaster Rep, Mid March. Hopefully soon, because I need one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might grab a blue one to replace my blackwidow.


Do it!


----------



## [email protected]

****Warning: Phone-quality pictures incoming****

Just got my Custom WASD last night! (Cherry MX Browns)


----------



## JCG

My WASD order arrived this morning; impressed with the reds and Esc, but expected the greens to be a bit more darker. Still, I'm happy.










Spoiler: Pix!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I just try every angle I can and I get a few good shots out of 25


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Good tips for taking pictures, lots of white ambient light (don't spotlight the item) and a tripod+a delay so you can remove your hand and the camera will be more still when you take the pics.


Thank you both. This time, I used a tripod, didn't spotlight the board, and set a delay on the camera (proper camera, said goodbye to the phone). Took about 30 shots from all sorts of angles, results above. Getting the focus right was a real pain, it's never where I want it to be. A lot of the shots also ended up being over-exposed.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> My WASD order arrived this morning; impressed with the reds and Esc, but expected the greens to be a bit more darker. Still, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both. This time, I used a tripod, didn't spotlight the board, and set a delay on the camera (proper camera, said goodbye to the phone). Took about 30 shots from all sorts of angles, results above. Getting the focus right was a real pain, it's never where I want it to be. A lot of the shots also ended up being over-exposed.


Sweet







Looks nice! If they are over-exposed, try using a manual ISO setting of a lower value. (e.g. 200).
About the focus, not sure about your camera, but the camera I use has a rectangle I can move on the digital display to "aim" the focus. Otherwise, it's just practice... Think about the focus point as an invisible wall that you push or pull from you. Whatever hits this wall will be in focus.

if it makes any sense.. O.O


----------



## JCG

Thanks.







Some of them were shot on ISO400 and some on ISO200, so not sure where the problem really was. I wasn't very familiar with the camera though, there's a good chance I got some setting wrong.. As to the focus, yep, that makes sense, but the rectangle kept adjusting by itself; I couldn't figure out how to move it around manually.







Oh well, I'm sure I'll get it in time. Thanks again for the tips ..


----------



## [email protected]

All this ISO settings talk....now I have to break out the Nikon D7000 this weekend and take some proper pictures to replace my disgusting-quality cell pics


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> All this ISO settings talk....now I have to break out the Nikon D7000 this weekend and take some proper pictures to replace my disgusting-quality cell pics





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Never has a post deserved rep+ more.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never has a post deserved rep+ more.
Click to expand...

Nice pic and this made me smile, but I'm not sure how this contributes to the Overclock.net Community as a whole...
How to use the REP system


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Win.


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice pic and this made me smile, but I'm not sure how this contributes to the Overclock.net Community as a whole...
> How to use the REP system


K, it may was an exaggeration, but I see a funny and creative keyboard related picture as a worthwhile contribution in the context of this specific thread.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Playing around with some blank caps. My first time using blank caps....the transition isn't proving to be hard at all.


----------



## Paradigm84

I find it hard to distinguish the letters on the right hand side so I have different colour blanks for the letters.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Playing around with some blank caps. My first time using blank caps....the transition isn't proving to be hard at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the ones with the white WASD.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


This looks amazing!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Playing around with some blank caps. My first time using blank caps....the transition isn't proving to be hard at all.


Looks great!!
is that a model M IBM?
if yes where did you get the buckling spring keycaps? does cherry keycaps work?
and any good guide to paint the keyboard?

I'm planning to get one and going to paint it


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Looks great!!
> is that a model M IBM?
> if yes where did you get the buckling spring keycaps? does cherry keycaps work?
> and any good guide to paint the keyboard?
> 
> I'm planning to get one and going to paint it


Edit: Actually I've just bought one after seeing yours from ebay, I think I had a great deal
a model M2 1992 slim ibm buckling spring for 40$, the shipping is 50$ though but still....


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Looks great!!
> is that a model M IBM?
> if yes where did you get the buckling spring keycaps? does cherry keycaps work?
> and any good guide to paint the keyboard?
> 
> I'm planning to get one and going to paint it


Best way to get key caps for the Model M are from Unicomp www.pckeyboard.com


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Best way to get key caps for the Model M are from Unicomp www.pckeyboard.com


Any other place?
Unicomp does not ship to my country


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Looks great!!
> is that a model M IBM?
> if yes where did you get the buckling spring keycaps? does cherry keycaps work?
> and any good guide to paint the keyboard?
> 
> I'm planning to get one and going to paint it


It's an IBM SSK. I got the keycaps from Unicomp. Cherry keycaps do not work. I don't know of a guide to paint the chasis. Maybe just give it a good cleaning and hit it with some spray paint a few times (some Krylon or other variant that is made to bond with plastic).


----------



## Badwrench

Added some WYSE WY85 keycaps to my Ducky 1008-C. Also braided a couple cables to see which I preferred. First is done in some old white FTW I had laying around, the 2nd (attached to the board) is done in MDPC grey.


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> Fancy some purple or cyan/magenta/yellow modifiers and some colorful Esc Keys made by GMK with the original Cherry tooling?
> 
> --> Group Buy


If you order those you can also get a full set of (used) original Cherry double shots for *10$*: klick


----------



## eldukay20

Pretty happy with my Vengeance k90 but looking to get a das keyboard next.


----------



## Paradigm84

Right, my internet is hopefully fixed now, so I'll be able to monitor the submissions for KOTM better.

I've decided as I had made it too complicated, all the boards with submissions will be put into the poll at the end of the month instead of the 3 most popular.

So as you only need one submission to get your modded board into the voting, would anyone else like to enter?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I'm curious what you find to be so wrong with the Trigger that you would put the G710+ and Das above it. The Trigger is by far the cheapest of the three, though I'm reading your post to imply otherwise.


I didn't go all through the thread but I'm typing on a CM Storm Trigger with mx-blues now and while it's a decent board I'm not that impressed.... no comparison at all to my Filco tenkeyless with browns. The backlighting only wants to be on or off not the adjustable brightness it should have and several of the keys are sticky most noticeably the space, shift and O keys. I will be returning this board and getting something different for work.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hey guys.









So I wanted to get an upgrade from my IBM Model M. What's the best mech keyboard for $125?


----------



## HPE1000

Do you want back-lighting, and what color? Tenkeyless or no preference? Switch type preference?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted to get an upgrade from my IBM Model M. What's the best mech keyboard for $125?


If you use the format outlined in this thread then we'll be able to help you out much more.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread

Also I've done some more work on the Keyboard Suggestion thread, but I could do with some help putting down pros/ cons for the boards listed on there if anyone can lend me some of their expertise.


----------



## SalisburySteak

http://www.corsair.com/k70?utm_source=Corsair&utm_medium=FacebookTwitter&utm_content=LandingLink&utm_campaign=VengeanceK70Launch

Corsair is now coming out with a K70.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

GH60 group buy is open!







Definitely buying one, maybe more if money allows.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you use the format outlined in this thread then we'll be able to help you out much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


Alright, done.

Price: *$125*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No.*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size.*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming and Typing.*
USB/ PS2: *Either.*
KRO:*Doesn't matter.*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *No.*
Media keys (yes/ no): *No*.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US.*

*Noise level (high/low): *Low*.
*Tactility (yes/ no): *Yes*.
*Stiffness (high/ low): *Whatever's less stiff than the IBM Model M.







*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you use the format outlined in this thread then we'll be able to help you out much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, done.
> 
> Price: *$125*
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No.*
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size.*
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming and Typing.*
> USB/ PS2: *Either.*
> KRO:*Doesn't matter.*
> Macro keys (yes/ no): *No.*
> Media keys (yes/ no): *No*.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US.*
> 
> *Noise level (high/low): *Low*.
> *Tactility (yes/ no): *Yes*.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): *Whatever's less stiff than the IBM Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

WASD v1, either of the DAS boards with MX Browns or MX Blues (both tactile, MX Blues having a click at the actuation point.

Downside of the DAS is the glossy coating.

If you go for the standard WASD v1 you can customise the base colour of the keys and choose to have Esc and w,a,s,d different colours, if you spend marginally more on the custom WASD v1 you can completely customise the colours down to individual keycaps, fonts etc.

Note however that the WASD-v2 will be out in a few months which looks to have a (IMO) better case and other features.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> I didn't go all through the thread but I'm typing on a CM Storm Trigger with mx-blues now and while it's a decent board I'm not that impressed.... no comparison at all to my Filco tenkeyless with browns. The backlighting only wants to be on or off not the adjustable brightness it should have and several of the keys are sticky most noticeably the space, shift and O keys. I will be returning this board and getting something different for work.


I don't own one but the Trigger is supposed to have 5 steps of adjustable brightness. I know this based based on both the specs listed by CM and reviews I have read.

With regard to sticky keys and other QC-related issues, I'm a bit surprised. These boards are made by Costar, who did a pretty good job for CM with the Quickfire Rapid and who we otherwise know as the OEM for Filco and many of the other popular mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Alright, done.
> 
> Price: *$125*
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No.*
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size.*
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming and Typing.*
> USB/ PS2: *Either.*
> KRO:*Doesn't matter.*
> Macro keys (yes/ no): *No.*
> Media keys (yes/ no): *No*.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US.*
> 
> *Noise level (high/low): *Low*.
> *Tactility (yes/ no): *Yes*.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): *Whatever's less stiff than the IBM Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait till May and get the WASD Custom Keyboard v2.

I'd get MX-Blues unless you want to avoid the excess noise. Then get MX-Browns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Alright, done.
> 
> Price: *$125*
> 
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No.*
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size.*
> 
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming and Typing.*
> 
> USB/ PS2: *Either.*
> 
> KRO:*Doesn't matter.*
> 
> Macro keys (yes/ no): *No.*
> 
> Media keys (yes/ no): *No*.
> 
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US.*
> 
> *Noise level (high/low): *Low*.
> 
> *Tactility (yes/ no): *Yes*.
> 
> *Stiffness (high/ low): *Whatever's less stiff than the IBM Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till May and get the WASD Custom Keyboard v2.
> 
> I'd get MX-Blues unless you want to avoid the excess noise. Then get MX-Browns.
Click to expand...

Are they planning on bringing PBT caps in anytime soon?

Also what do you think of the Recommended Mech board thread Tator? http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> GH60 group buy is open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely buying one, maybe more if money allows.


I was just looking for a 60% keyboard after I saw a poker get posted over on r/mechanicalkeyboards, I don't know too much about these group buys, how long does it usually take to get? And how legit are these?

Edit: I clicked on the form and never in my life have I been more confused.. it just dawned on me I know nothing about keyboards..

Edit: I think I got it, it doesn't come with keys or a case. What is the popular consensus on plates?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are they planning on bringing PBT caps in anytime soon?
> 
> Also what do you think of the Recommended Mech board thread Tator? http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards


I'll get back to you via PM so I don't spam the thread.

Just cleaning out my sub-box at the moment.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are they planning on bringing PBT caps in anytime soon?
> 
> Also what do you think of the Recommended Mech board thread Tator? http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you via PM so I don't spam the thread.
> 
> Just cleaning out my sub-box at the moment.
Click to expand...

No problem, cheers.


----------



## Saberfang

I can finally join the club too!!







Here is my blackwidow tournament edition



Now I only have to get familiar with the us layout and the tiny enter^^


----------



## boost

Got a IBM SSK in just need to get some pics of it. Added some M13 white on black keycaps to it and it's AWESOME!

Here's the cheat with sanct set(don't lol at my mouse as my g700 died -_-)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Add me too!
My new CM Quickfire TK with MX blues came today, it's very loud but oh my the feeling of typing on this thing is unbelievable
I can't believe I hated on mechanical keyboards. This is amazing. I cannot express it enough.



The backlight is amazing.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Decided to pass on the GH60, $140 for a PCB is a bit more then I want to spend









Anyword on the Filco MINILA?

Also any other 60% keyboards with a good layout I should look into?


----------



## TheLombax

I just submitted the form as I have recently converted to mechanical keyboards. I have a CM Storm Trigger with Cherry Blacks for my gaming computer. After playing with the keyboard for a while I fell in love with my experience of mechanical keyboards. It made using the keyboard at the computer far more pleasant so I decided to buy a matching CM Storm Trigger with Cherry Blues for my "everyday" machine. Again I am very happy with the Cherry Blue's for typing on and just love the clicking and the tactical feedback I receive when typing. My hands don't feel as fatigued when typing anymore.


----------



## Davayy

oh hai


----------



## itz.clint

I recently upgraded my old g15 gaming keyboard to the ducky shine 2 9008 (cherry black) blue led must say every nice I'm enjoying my keyboard and will do so for many years to come.


----------



## Badwrench

Finally got my Techkeys Jan, Feb, and March sets. Love them!


----------



## azianai

got my cherry replica think PBTs from the GH GB today
Put them on my keyboard with black 70g orings, couldn't press the buttons down lol
had to remove all the orings =O



Gotta go through my keyboard collection, just got a Ducky YOTR MX Brown as well, so i think i own too many KBs and gotta sell one or 2....


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Got a IBM SSK in just need to get some pics of it. Added some M13 white on black keycaps to it and it's AWESOME!
> 
> Here's the cheat with sanct set(don't lol at my mouse as my g700 died -_-)


Is that a track ball mouse lol, you just reminded me of all the frustration i went through in elementary school, i had to slap the mouse on the desk all the time since the ball didn't want to move


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I figured this would be the best place to ask.

I'm in the market for my first mechanical keyboard. I currently have the Logitech G110 and I'm really not comfortable with it.

I'm looking at the CM Storm Cherry MX Blue Quickfire Pro Black or the CM Storm Cherry MX Black Quickfire Pro Black

What would be most recommended?


----------



## MerkageTurk

my razer blackwidow ultimate 2013 key cap broke because my little sister threw my razer mamber 4g 2012 at it.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> my razer blackwidow ultimate 2013 key cap broke because my little sister threw my razer mamber 4g 2012 at it.


owned.....

get a replacement from WASD, customize it


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> owned.....
> 
> get a replacement from WASD, customize it


I can't agree more. WASD is fantastic!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> my razer blackwidow ultimate 2013 key cap broke because my little sister threw my razer mamber 4g 2012 at it.
> 
> 
> 
> owned.....
> 
> get a replacement from WASD, customize it
Click to expand...

just check, double check and triple check to make sure the keys fit. the layout is different.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> my razer blackwidow ultimate 2013 key cap broke because my little sister threw my razer mamber 4g 2012 at it.


Agreed. Get new caps. If it helps, here is WASD's compatibility layout for the Blackwidow:


Source


----------



## MerkageTurk

but the thing the cherry mx brown is broken


----------



## Toader

Hey guys, amazing keyboards! I just got my first mechanical keyboard and its the Filco Majestouch 2 with Cherry MX Blue switches, Here it is:


----------



## Paradigm84

Good choice.









The membership list is up to date.


----------



## wampastompa

My new DK2108


----------



## xH2L

Haven't taken any pro photos yet, but these will do for now.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587277985/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587278633/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587278251/

Good? I really love this keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xH2L*
> 
> Haven't taken any pro photos yet, but these will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587277985/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587278633/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8587278251/
> 
> 
> 
> Good? I really love this keyboard.


Yours is almost like the opposite of how mine used to be


----------



## xH2L

That's hawt!!


----------



## Paradigm84

The keys are a bit shiny now, probably going to get a PBT set soon.


----------



## xH2L

Yeah I probably would have gone PBT, but it was just too hard to find a set within the price range I was allowing. These were from WASD, and when I saw the green I was like, "Yeah, that'll do just fine". I almost went with the dark grey caps too, but.. the green seemed pretty cool even though they don't match a thing in my room or with my hardware haha.


----------



## Paradigm84

Same, the colour is a little bright so I'll probably go with some lighter blue thick PBT caps next time around.


----------



## wampastompa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Add me too!
> My new CM Quickfire TK with MX blues came today, it's very loud but oh my the feeling of typing on this thing is unbelievable
> I can't believe I hated on mechanical keyboards. This is amazing. I cannot express it enough.
> 
> 
> 
> The backlight is amazing.


check this out: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## Bullveyr

Got some SP eSport Caps samples in the mail, I'm at work so I haven't tested them yet.


----------



## MerkageTurk

man what is RAZER rma? i am having difficulty there are not responding to my emails

My BLACKWIDOW ULTIMATE 2013 STEALTH, broken (END) key


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wampastompa*
> 
> check this out: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


Thanks









After time I have now gotten used to the sound and I quite like it now, it sounds like how a keyboard should sound


----------



## Zeek

Well ever since I've built this PC I never had any issues using my old keyboard. I've never experienced a mech keyboard tho. So after using my old Dell OEM keyboard after 4ish years I finally thought it was time to change, lol.

Going from










To a Rosewill RK-9100 with blue switches. I was going to get a quickfire rapid with blues, but the RK was on sale and it's backlit. Got it for 79.99 with FS


----------



## wampastompa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After time I have now gotten used to the sound and I quite like it now, it sounds like how a keyboard should sound


well obviously you'll still have the click, but those grommets will reduce the noise significantly when you bottom out (and maybe a little bit when you don't).

they also supposedly make the keyboard feel better, i think i'm gonna try them on my black switch board since i bottom out pretty often especially while gaming.


----------



## MerkageTurk

anyway to fix my Razer or RMA is the best option

the mechanical inside is broken on the "end" key is broken


----------



## Jinto

So I'm thinking about picking up some sound dampeners for my DAS Silent (mx browns) and was wondering which sound dampeners may be more appropriate for brown switches.

I'd be ordering from WASD Keyboards specifically.

Blue: Softer landing for better shock absorption.

Red: Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.

Black: Firmer landing for more defined feedback when bottoming out

Anyone with an opinion on the matter? I understand that it may be just a matter of perspective but I wanted to know if one dampener type was more appropriate for browns.

Thanks~


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> So I'm thinking about picking up some sound dampeners for my DAS Silent (mx browns) and was wondering which sound dampeners may be more appropriate for brown switches.
> 
> I'd be ordering from WASD Keyboards specifically.
> 
> Blue: Softer landing for better shock absorption.
> 
> Red: Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.
> 
> Black: Firmer landing for more defined feedback when bottoming out
> 
> Anyone with an opinion on the matter? I understand that it may be just a matter of perspective but I wanted to know if one dampener type was more appropriate for browns.
> 
> Thanks~


I have a Filco with browns and have had WASD black orings installed on it for the last several months. I just purchased a Rosewill with reds and got some Red orings in to try. I think for reds I like the red orings. For browns the difference is more subtle, but my initial impression is the reds are slightly better. I"m going to play around for a couple days and probably order some more reds and maybe some blues.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Razer RMA EU is rubbish havent received a response


----------



## wampastompa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> So I'm thinking about picking up some sound dampeners for my DAS Silent (mx browns) and was wondering which sound dampeners may be more appropriate for brown switches.
> 
> I'd be ordering from WASD Keyboards specifically.
> 
> Blue: Softer landing for better shock absorption.
> 
> Red: Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.
> 
> Black: Firmer landing for more defined feedback when bottoming out
> 
> Anyone with an opinion on the matter? I understand that it may be just a matter of perspective but I wanted to know if one dampener type was more appropriate for browns.
> 
> Thanks~


wasd has a sampler you can order for $8, comes with all the switches and o-ring types.

might as well just try them yourself and decide, that's what i'm going to do.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/sampler-kit-1.html


----------



## MerkageTurk

RAZER is processing my RMA


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've ordered a CM Storm Trigger with MX Brown switches for $60 AR and also ordered a pack of 50A o-rings from Amazon. My question is about o-rings in general. After searching Amazon and McMaster-Carr for a while, it appears that the softest o-rings they offer come in 50A spec. WASD site sells 40A o-rings and claims that they are effectively quieter than what 50A provides. Would this difference be noticeable in terms of sound dampening and physical sensation? I don't way to pay 2x-3x the price for 40A o-rings from WASD. If there's a difference between 50A and 40A for Brown switches, does anyone know where they are sold for reasonable prices?


----------



## MerkageTurk

had to cut the usb cord of my razer 2013 stealth for rma


----------



## CptChiggs

Hopefully going to be ordering some WasdKeyboard custom keycap set. That is, if I don't sell my Das and just buy the keyboard itself.









http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-v1-custom-keyboard.html?kt=1&k=1&s=6f25a1fecb540574fb02ff4b4f5a12f9

Feel free to critique

Can't wait!


----------



## wampastompa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Hopefully going to be ordering some WasdKeyboard custom keycap set. That is, if I don't sell my Das and just buy the keyboard itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-v1-custom-keyboard.html?kt=1&k=1&s=6f25a1fecb540574fb02ff4b4f5a12f9
> 
> Feel free to critique
> 
> Can't wait!


looks great


----------



## jokrik

Does anyone have any idea where can I get a keycaps for my model M keyboard other than unicomp or http://www.fentek-ind.com/keys.htm
Seems like unicomp does not ship to my country and fentek has not reply to my enquiries either

else I'm planning to color the keys with some cloth coloring mixture, by boiling

would it work? I dont know lol someone enlighten me please


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where can I get a keycaps for my model M keyboard other than unicomp or http://www.fentek-ind.com/keys.htm
> Seems like unicomp does not ship to my country and fentek has not reply to my enquiries either
> 
> else I'm planning to color the keys with some cloth coloring mixture, by boiling
> 
> would it work? I dont know lol someone enlighten me please


Unicomp is the only company that I know which sells the keycaps. You can also try sourcing other IMB keyboards to harvest the keycaps.
I put M13 keycaps on my IBM SSK


----------



## GarTheConquer

Just thought I'd post this pic of my Keyboards that I took a couple weeks ago. I'll post pics of the QFR with its new Thick Blue Blank Alpha/Numeric PBT's when I get a chance.

http://imageshack.us/a/img255/6281/bothkeyboardsjpeg.jpg/

Das Ultimate w/ Blues
Brandless QFT w/ Browns


----------



## Fusion Racing

Finally went with a mechanical keyboard, went with a Ducky Shine II on blues with white backlighting. Still getting used to typing on a normal layout after using an ergonomic keyboard for years. Build quality is impressive, love all the different options with the backlighting too. Just going to take a bit of typing to get used to the switches, already liking typing on it though.

Bonus terrible picture:


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Finally went with a mechanical keyboard, went with a Ducky Shine II on blues with white backlighting. Still getting used to typing on a normal layout after using an ergonomic keyboard for years. Build quality is impressive, love all the different options with the backlighting too. Just going to take a bit of typing to get used to the switches, already liking typing on it though.
> 
> Bonus terrible picture:


Same as mine. Awesomeness!


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Cooler Master Storm Trigger MX Blue keyboard is here already--next day after ordering! I'm officially *in love*. It's so perfect! About time I switched to a mechanical keyboard. Thinking about picking up a Rosewill with MX Blues or Blacks too.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Just thought I'd post this pic of my Keyboards that I took a couple weeks ago. I'll post pics of the QFR with its new Thick Blue Blank Alpha/Numeric PBT's when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img255/6281/bothkeyboardsjpeg.jpg/
> 
> 
> Das Ultimate w/ Blues
> Brandless QFT w/ Browns


That QFR, so clean. Well done.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where can I get a keycaps for my model M keyboard other than unicomp or http://www.fentek-ind.com/keys.htm
> Seems like unicomp does not ship to my country and fentek has not reply to my enquiries either
> 
> else I'm planning to color the keys with some cloth coloring mixture, by boiling
> 
> would it work? I dont know lol someone enlighten me please


Try from here, these are OEM they are real IBM Model M key caps. They have every key cap except the space bar
http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/categories.main/parentcat/10191


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm very excited, so please pardon my photos - I had to take them in my excitement and all









My shiny new Cooler Master Storm Trigger with MX Browns (red LEDs tend to photograph pink):



I used a soft mini USB cable from monoprice instead of the stock stiff braided cable, to avoid stressing the mini USB port.







This keyboard is great. No key wobble, very nice velvety feel of the keys and the wrist rest. I do actually wish I could get some sort of MX "Brown Lite" switches that required even less force to push though.

I only really need the CM software to change the Storm key to the Windows key, and it's definitely buggy for that, but I can deal with it. *Correction*: it was my own ignorance--I forgot to enable the default profile! No bugs--works perfectly to program the left Trigger key as Windows key in W8 and the right Trigger key remains the function key









<3 it more every time I use it!


----------



## .theMetal

Quick story. I finally left work early enough to catch the dentist/braces offices close to my apartment. went in and confused the ladies behind the desk almost to a point of no return. they couldn't believe I actually wanted 3/16 diameter braces bands and wasn't going to use them for my teeth.

anyways they ended up giving me a pack of 100 for free! I stuck them on the keys and can't believe how great they work. I will never not put these on the keys of any mech keyboard I own. Its so nice. Also the underside needed cleaning pretty bad.




(I did all the keys, I just didn't take a pic with them all off)

They are definitely not very good, I would say 5 percent of the pack ended up way thinner than the rest. Luckily my TKL didn't use all of them and I could be a bit picky with the ones I used. Absolutely worth $free and about 30 minutes of tinkering


----------



## phillyd

I found better results with 2 bands/key but it's a good idea!


----------



## B-rock

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race
*Price:* $140
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not Needed
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or similar layout to KBT Race
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly and some typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
*KRO:* Doesn't Matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns

*WORTH NOTING* - I want to have blank key caps if I'm going this route, it's pretty much a must have. If I could find something similar to the KBT race w/o back lighting and such that would be acceptable also.

Yeah I'm posting in this thread, other thread doesn't seem to get attention. <3


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I found better results with 2 bands/key but it's a good idea!


hmm interesting. I might have to head back and bother the old ladies


----------



## connectwise

Listen to this




MMmmm yeahh


----------



## Narokuu

man.. almost like a robot.... this is why ill never play Starcraft lol im not that fast.


----------



## azianai

i tried using 70A Orings with my Thick PBT.
Ended up keys not being able to register when i depressed them


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i tried using 70A Orings with my Thick PBT.
> Ended up keys not being able to register when i depressed them


Dear God 70A!?

You might as well stick a cotton wad under each key.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I thought 70A was just harder than 50/40A--wouldn't lower value be "mushier"? I don't see what's wrong with 70A except that maybe it'd not provide enough dampening.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race
> *Price:* $140
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not Needed
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or similar layout to KBT Race
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly and some typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't Matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns
> 
> *WORTH NOTING* - I want to have blank key caps if I'm going this route, it's pretty much a must have. If I could find something similar to the KBT race w/o back lighting and such that would be acceptable also.
> 
> Yeah I'm posting in this thread, other thread doesn't seem to get attention. <3


I'm a big fan of my brandless QFR w/browns & blank PBT keys. Ya gotta go brandless though, and get some blank PBT's from Geekhack or Deskthority.

Edit: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/bothkeyboardsjpeg.jpg/

Nevermind I read TKL. You want mini. I forget, but there is a mini board you can get that has normal cherry switches so that you can exchange the keycaps for blanks. Not the Mini-Choco...is the the Poker? Or is it the KBT Race?


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm very excited, so please pardon my photos - I had to take them in my excitement and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shiny new Cooler Master Storm Trigger with MX Browns (red LEDs tend to photograph pink):
> 
> 
> 
> I used a soft mini USB cable from monoprice instead of the stock stiff braided cable, to avoid stressing the mini USB port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This keyboard is great. No key wobble, very nice velvety feel of the keys and the wrist rest. I do actually wish I could get some sort of MX "Brown Lite" switches that required even less force to push though.
> 
> I only really need the CM software to change the Storm key to the Windows key, and it's definitely buggy for that, but I can deal with it. *Correction*: it was my own ignorance--I forgot to enable the default profile! No bugs--works perfectly to program the left Trigger key as Windows key in W8 and the right Trigger key remains the function key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 it more every time I use it!


It's a great keyboard I have two of these. I have to admit I never use the Windows key so I leave it as the Storm key for the functions.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLombax*
> 
> It's a great keyboard I have two of these. I have to admit I never use the Windows key so I leave it as the Storm key for the functions.


The right Storm key retains the Function key ability (or whatever you want it to). I only set the left Storm key as Windows key. Day 2 - still loving the keyboard! 50A O-rings should arrive tomorrow


----------



## HPE1000

It's not a great keyboard, it's a tank! Those things are so sturdy


----------



## BahamutZer0

Can I join - my Razer Blackwidow











yes i know the finger prints need to be cleaned off


----------



## HPE1000

Finger printers?


----------



## BahamutZer0

what finger printers


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race
> *Price:* $140
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not Needed
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or similar layout to KBT Race
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly and some typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't Matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns
> 
> *WORTH NOTING* - I want to have blank key caps if I'm going this route, it's pretty much a must have. If I could find something similar to the KBT race w/o back lighting and such that would be acceptable also.
> 
> Yeah I'm posting in this thread, other thread doesn't seem to get attention. <3


I too am looking for a 60% keyboard, I'm not really felling the race because of the weird layout. I think the only choice is the KBC Poker, which is discontinued as for as I know


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not a great keyboard, it's a tank! Those things are so sturdy


I know! It feels like I could use this keyboard as a hammer and still use it at the end of the day for it's real purpose.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The right Storm key retains the Function key ability (or whatever you want it to). I only set the left Storm key as Windows key. Day 2 - still loving the keyboard! 50A O-rings should arrive tomorrow


Ah cool didn't know that, I may as well set up the left key as a regular Windows key.


----------



## Narokuu

Still love my Ducky!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Membership list is up to date, also it's nearly the end of the month so if anyone else wants to submit their *modded* board for KOTM you can do so via the form here.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Dear God 70A!?
> 
> You might as well stick a cotton wad under each key.


lol they were cheap, like $5 bucks so i figured i'd try them out

I myself honestly only used the EK Grey "firm" pads before


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLombax*
> 
> I know! It feels like I could use this keyboard as a hammer and still use it at the end of the day for it's real purpose.


I feel like the only reason why it's so strong, and the wrist rest is shaped like a ramp is because they wanted to do that car running over it demo. Either way it's still a nice keyboard


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't really understand the concept of a "strong" non-flexing keyboard (just as strong non-flexing fans). The force to flex them has to be quite large, and where in practical applications will it matter? Unless you carry your keyboard with you all the time (small % of people) and fans (even smaller). I definitely appreciate how firmly the keys are set in the CM Trigger though, versus some reviews I've read about other keyboards like Razor Blackwidow. And I like that the spacebar has a nice even sound vs. Logitech G710+. I still want to try out a "solid" keyboard like Ducky Shine at some point in the future, but it's outside my budget right now =/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

So, in my search for a 60% keyboard, I just remembered Filco is about to release their Minila in the states, I was wondering if anyone already has one? Your thoughts?


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I don't really understand the concept of a "strong" non-flexing keyboard (just as strong non-flexing fans). The force to flex them has to be quite large, and where in practical applications will it matter? Unless you carry your keyboard with you all the time (small % of people) and fans (even smaller). I definitely appreciate how firmly the keys are set in the CM Trigger though, versus some reviews I've read about other keyboards like Razor Blackwidow. And I like that the spacebar has a nice even sound vs. Logitech G710+. I still want to try out a "solid" keyboard like Ducky Shine at some point in the future, but it's outside my budget right now =/


I didn't know keyboards can flex, I should check it out on my really cheap keyboard. I thought they all were able to resist typing without flexing ah well you learn something new each day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like the only reason why it's so strong, and the wrist rest is shaped like a ramp is because they wanted to do that car running over it demo. Either way it's still a nice keyboard


I have to admit currently I don't have the desk room for the wrist rests, as I have 2 computers connected to the same monitor with little desk space, when I get the spare room sorted out I can put a computer in there and have the wrist rests up.







Yes it's a nice keyboard and doesn't have an "in your face" design I love it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oh no I meant that you can pick them up and attempt to twist them. Like LinusTech did with fans in one of his reviews. I found it pretty humorous.


----------



## Ergates

My Ducky Shine II can be flexed, only a little though. :O


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've ordered a CM Storm Trigger with MX Brown switches for $60 AR and also ordered a pack of 50A o-rings from Amazon. My question is about o-rings in general. After searching Amazon and McMaster-Carr for a while, it appears that the softest o-rings they offer come in 50A spec. WASD site sells 40A o-rings and claims that they are effectively quieter than what 50A provides. Would this difference be noticeable in terms of sound dampening and physical sensation? I don't way to pay 2x-3x the price for 40A o-rings from WASD. If there's a difference between 50A and 40A for Brown switches, does anyone know where they are sold for reasonable prices?


Max keyboard sells the O-rings http://www.maxkeyboard.com/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-dampeners-110pcs.html I have the red o rings I liked them better then the black


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you--already purchased and installed 50A O-rings from Amazon for ~$8; they worked very well


----------



## TheLombax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Oh no I meant that you can pick them up and attempt to twist them. Like LinusTech did with fans in one of his reviews. I found it pretty humorous.


I just tried it myself, I couldn't manage to twist them when I picked them up.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for the March keyboard of the month, get voting.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## jokrik

Just arrived








my model M next to my Filco blue

I have another model M2 on the way

planning to mod it as soon as I have time


----------



## RatPatrol01

Glad I found this thread, can never resist a new place to show off my keyboards!

Anyways, it's been floating around r/mechanicalkeyboards already, but here is a picture of my favorite, Desert Tan CM QFR with doubleshot chickobo esc key and MX Blues!



I also have a Ducky 1087xm with black clone ALPS switches that I use at work, and an old version Razer Black Widow I lend to friends in order to educate them in the ways of the mechanical.


----------



## nubbinator

Here's my heavily modified Rosewill RK-9000RE. I snagged it for cheap off of Reddit's /r/hardwareswap and went to town on it.

Before the mod started:



The plate after I desoldered all the switches:





The finished product:







Story behind it:

About a month and a half ago, I picked up an RK-9000 for cheap in /r/hardwareswap since it was having some issues. Fortunately, I found out that the issues were just a simple problem with the land on the PCB for the backspace key and fixed it with some 26 gauge wire when I resoldered the keyboard back together.

Here's what I did to it:

Painted the shell and put a couple of coats of clear PlastiDip on it
Painted the switch plate
Swapped the switches for MX Clears
Swapped the springs for 62g and 65g Korean springs
Stickered the switches

The painting was a pretty easy affair. With the shell I just gave it a rough sand, primed it with Montana Gold Plastic Primer, painted it with Montana Gold Shock Pure White, clear coated it with some Rusto, and did a couple of coats of clear Plastidip. I rushed it a little and didn't get it as good as I could have, but it doesn't look bad.

The plate was a PITA to prep. I didn't realize it was powder coated and spent forever sanding it down. After sanding, I primed it with some self-etching primer, sprayed it with the same Montana Gold, and sealed it with some Rusto. In retrospect, I should have used a solvent to strip the powder coat and gone to my kind of nearby hacker space and powder coated it instead of painting it, but what's done is done. I'm also lamenting that I didn't think to dremel the plate until after I soldered it all back together. A little time with a dremel, and I could have made it easy to swap the stems and springs whenever I felt like it.

The switch work took forever. I bought a bunch of used MX Clears off of Taobao for dirt cheap, tested them all, then got started with the time intensive and finger hurting part. To pop the tops off the switch, I used a binder clip and, when necessary, a flathead screwdriver. I then switched the bottom half of the housing with the Reds that the keyboard had used before so I didn't have to cut 200+ supports and remove 100+ diodes. Following that, I added a sticker to the lower half of the housing. Stickers seem kind of gimmicky to me, but I figured I might as well try them and see if they actually do anything. Then I lubed the base, swapped in the springs, lubed the stem, and closed it up. The longest part of all of this was actually waiting for the springs since Sherryton is hard as hell to actually do business with.

Then came the quick and easy part, soldering. In all, the soldering of the board took less than an hour, even with the work around on two lands. I put it all back together, tested it, and found it all to work. In fact, I'm typing this on my new keyboard right now.

So, was it worth it? I'm not sure, but probably, especially since I spent under $100 on the whole thing. The project was a lot of fun to do, even if it did hurt my back, but the switch is still taking some getting used too. I love how the switch is far more tactile than Browns, but at the same time, it's almost too tactile. Part of me wishes that Cherry introduced a switch that was in between a Clear and Brown in tactility and in actuation force. If they ever did that, I'd be all over it in a heartbeat. Also, in retrospect, I wish that I had done 65g springs on all the switches. 62g is okay, but the 65g switches feel pretty much perfect.

Future plans are to add a blank PBT key set. I'm leaning toward blue or red, but the funds just aren't there for it right now.

I should also add I was planning on swapping the LEDs to UV or pink (fuschia), but the blue LEDs just look awesome. I may do it in the future when I get the new cap set.


----------



## phillyd

get some new keys on that sucker and enter keyboard of the month


----------



## Paradigm84

Why would it need new keys?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> get some new keys on that sucker and enter keyboard of the month


Why would I need new key caps to enter it in the KotM contest? Between the switch swap, spring swap, stickering, plate painting, and shell painting, that's more of a mod than any keyboard I've seen in the KotM contest so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why would it need new keys?


I think it's because, for some silly reason, many people think that a keyboard mod entails swapping out key caps. A good percentage of the entrants in the KotM contest so far have just been cap swaps. Many more have been painting shells and rare keyboards, but quite a few have just been cap swaps. That and it seems like looks generally win the KotM contest, not necessarily the work put into the keyboard

Granted, I do plan on swapping the key caps in the future when I have more money, but the work I did on that keyboard is considerable.

Oh, and do you think you can add my new keyboard to the list?


----------



## Notalenter

Here is mine
Cm Storm Quickfire Tk
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxphan/8610307169/
Computer by Notalenter, on Flickr


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> Here is mine
> Cm Storm Quickfire Tk


How do you like it? I plan on buying one in the next couple of days


----------



## GREG MISO

Every one makes sure top go and vote in the Keyboard of the month competition here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## Notalenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> How do you like it? I plan on buying one in the next couple of days


It's great. Having it be about the size of a tenkeyless saves space while giving you a full numpad.
The individually back-lit keys look gorgeous. Its a solid keyboard.


----------



## phillyd

wow guys chill. I was just saying that because I think it would look better with new keys.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wow guys chill. I was just saying that because I think it would look better with new keys.


Already addressed in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Future plans are to add a blank PBT key set. I'm leaning toward blue or red, *but the funds just aren't there for it right now.*


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I think it's because, for some silly reason, many people think that a keyboard mod entails swapping out key caps. A good percentage of the entrants in the KotM contest so far have just been cap swaps.


Technically, it is still a mod, as you're altering the stock product, even if it's not to the extent to which you feel a mod should be. You have to take in to consideration that not everyone has the knowledge/skill/patience/funds to extensively modify their keyboard like some of you hardcore guys. I don't know about others, but to me, as complete newbie, a keycap swap is as exciting as it gets when starting off. Maybe that makes it too softcore for a KotM entry, but hey, we have to climb the ladder, can't teleport to the top.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Technically, it is still a mod, as you're altering the stock product, even if it's not to the extent to which you feel a mod should be. You have to take in to consideration that not everyone has the knowledge/skill/patience/funds to extensively modify their keyboard like some of you hardcore guys. I don't know about others, but to me, as complete newbie, a keycap swap is as exciting as it gets when starting off. Maybe that makes it too softcore for a KotM entry, but hey, we have to climb the ladder, can't teleport to the top.


Oh, I'm not saying it's not a mod, I'm just saying that it's silly to insinuate that you have to do a cap swap or paint the shell for it to be considered a mod or worthy of the KotM. When I won KotM with my QFR, it was just a simple painting of the shell and a cap swap, so I don't denigrate that kind of mod in the least. I just prefer mods that have more thought or effort put into them. That could be just making an aesthetically interesting and different keyboard through a cap swap or an interesting paint job or it can be much more intricate.

And I wouldn't exactly call my mod hardcore. I'm not designing my own keyboard or modifying the controller. It was just a simple desolder, paint, minor disassembly and reassembly, and solder job. Honestly, if you sat down and practiced for an hour or two with a soldering iron, you'd be able to do what I did easily. It's just a matter of patience and time.

And, to tell you the truth, my mod was incredibly cheap too. I snagged the keboard for $35, the switches for ~$45 (and, if I wanted, could probably sell the leftover Red switches for around to that), the springs were $20, and the switch stickers I snagged for $7. I had everything else on hand already. So, when you do a breakdown, I spent the same on the mod as a mechanical keyboard would have cost me.


----------



## Blze001

You can add me to the list, I have a Ducky DK9008G2. I happened to stumble across it at my local Micro Center for $120 while shopping for a new board, lucky me.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notalenter*
> 
> It's great. *Having it be about the size of a tenkeyless saves space while giving you a full numpad.*
> The individually back-lit keys look gorgeous. Its a solid keyboard.


Mostly why I wanted it, well that and the back lighting. So I'm taking your word.


----------



## Notalenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Mostly why I wanted it, well that and the back lighting. So I'm taking your word.


You will not be displeased.

It 1 foot 3 inches long if you would like to know.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Listen to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMmmm yeahh


sooo much key spamming its silly. i could imagine maybe that for a battle, but at the beginning this kid is mining and has prob 300+ apm.
(dumb)


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> sooo much key spamming its silly. i could imagine maybe that for a battle, but at the beginning this kid is mining and has prob 300+ apm.
> (dumb)


Calling SlayerSBoxeR a "kid". You obviously know nothing about Starcraft nor real-time strategy games.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Glad I found this thread, can never resist a new place to show off my keyboards!
> Anyways, it's been floating around r/mechanicalkeyboards already, but here is a picture of my favorite, Desert Tan CM QFR with doubleshot chickobo esc key and MX Blues!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Ducky 1087xm with black clone ALPS switches that I use at work, and an old version Razer Black Widow I lend to friends in order to educate them in the ways of the mechanical.


I like it. Any more pics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Here's my heavily modified Rosewill RK-9000RE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I snagged it for cheap off of Reddit's /r/hardwareswap and went to town on it.
> Before the mod started:
> 
> The plate after I desoldered all the switches:
> 
> 
> The finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> Story behind it:
> About a month and a half ago, I picked up an RK-9000 for cheap in /r/hardwareswap since it was having some issues. Fortunately, I found out that the issues were just a simple problem with the land on the PCB for the backspace key and fixed it with some 26 gauge wire when I resoldered the keyboard back together.
> Here's what I did to it:
> 
> Painted the shell and put a couple of coats of clear PlastiDip on it
> Painted the switch plate
> Swapped the switches for MX Clears
> Swapped the springs for 62g and 65g Korean springs
> Stickered the switches
> The painting was a pretty easy affair. With the shell I just gave it a rough sand, primed it with Montana Gold Plastic Primer, painted it with Montana Gold Shock Pure White, clear coated it with some Rusto, and did a couple of coats of clear Plastidip. I rushed it a little and didn't get it as good as I could have, but it doesn't look bad.
> The plate was a PITA to prep. I didn't realize it was powder coated and spent forever sanding it down. After sanding, I primed it with some self-etching primer, sprayed it with the same Montana Gold, and sealed it with some Rusto. In retrospect, I should have used a solvent to strip the powder coat and gone to my kind of nearby hacker space and powder coated it instead of painting it, but what's done is done. I'm also lamenting that I didn't think to dremel the plate until after I soldered it all back together. A little time with a dremel, and I could have made it easy to swap the stems and springs whenever I felt like it.
> The switch work took forever. I bought a bunch of used MX Clears off of Taobao for dirt cheap, tested them all, then got started with the time intensive and finger hurting part. To pop the tops off the switch, I used a binder clip and, when necessary, a flathead screwdriver. I then switched the bottom half of the housing with the Reds that the keyboard had used before so I didn't have to cut 200+ supports and remove 100+ diodes. Following that, I added a sticker to the lower half of the housing. Stickers seem kind of gimmicky to me, but I figured I might as well try them and see if they actually do anything. Then I lubed the base, swapped in the springs, lubed the stem, and closed it up. The longest part of all of this was actually waiting for the springs since Sherryton is hard as hell to actually do business with.
> Then came the quick and easy part, soldering. In all, the soldering of the board took less than an hour, even with the work around on two lands. I put it all back together, tested it, and found it all to work. In fact, I'm typing this on my new keyboard right now.
> So, was it worth it? I'm not sure, but probably, especially since I spent under $100 on the whole thing. The project was a lot of fun to do, even if it did hurt my back, but the switch is still taking some getting used too. I love how the switch is far more tactile than Browns, but at the same time, it's almost too tactile. Part of me wishes that Cherry introduced a switch that was in between a Clear and Brown in tactility and in actuation force. If they ever did that, I'd be all over it in a heartbeat. Also, in retrospect, I wish that I had done 65g springs on all the switches. 62g is okay, but the 65g switches feel pretty much perfect.
> Future plans are to add a blank PBT key set. I'm leaning toward blue or red, but the funds just aren't there for it right now.
> I should also add I was planning on swapping the LEDs to UV or pink (fuschia), but the blue LEDs just look awesome. I may do it in the future when I get the new cap set.


Nice work! Looks really clean. Where did you use the 65g springs? SpaceBar? I still want to do the Ergo-Clear mod, but since my bud spilled beer all over my QFR's, the right side buttons are all jacked up. The up arrow puts my computer to sleep.







That's just one of the problems. Waiting for the New QFR Stealth to release and might do the mod to the old QFR's with a new PCB.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Calling SlayerSBoxeR a "kid". You obviously know nothing about Starcraft nor real-time strategy games.


I agree lol, this 32 year old kid who's contract is $400,000 annually hehe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lim_Yo-Hwan

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft/BoxeR
http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/BoxeR

This "kid" has his own wikipedia page, not just liquipedia..


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice work! Looks really clean. Where did you use the 65g springs? SpaceBar? I still want to do the Ergo-Clear mod, but since my bud spilled beer all over my QFR's, the right side buttons are all jacked up. The up arrow puts my computer to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just one of the problems. Waiting for the New QFR Stealth to release and might do the mod to the old QFR's with a new PCB.


Space bar, Enter key, Esc key, and the Caps Lock key. I definitely think they're nicer than the 62g springs. I've seen 67g springs, just not for sale in the US. Those would probably be the perfect weight for Clears. The super heavy spring they normally use really muffles the bump, but the lower weight springs (like in Reds, Browns, and Blues) make it too pronounced and sometimes the spring can't overcome the bump to push the stem back up. The 62g springs are generally strong enough to push it back up, but 65g springs seem to be just the right weight to push it back up. The small resistance increase also makes it feel a little nicer.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you--already purchased and installed 50A O-rings from Amazon for ~$8; they worked very well


Need a link!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Here you go : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051XWXCE/ref=biss_dp_t_asn



Spacebar, shift keys, and longer keys like the enter key on the CM Storm Trigger have these stabilizers (I used 3 O-rings for each keycap)


----------



## VindalooJim

Can I haz membership









I apologise in advance about the poor picture quality, they were taken on my phone.







Filco Majestouch 2 TKL (Browns)
Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL (Reds)
Steelseries 6Gv2 (Blacks)


----------



## Tator Tot

You've managed to take the oddest photo ever, where you Ninja looked bigger than your normal TKL. Even though they're the same board.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You've managed to take the oddest photo ever, where you Ninja looked bigger than your normal TKL. Even though they're the same board.


Agreed. I thought at first "ooo look a slightly smaller TKL" but then my brain caught up with itself. and I had to look closer


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You've managed to take the oddest photo ever, where you Ninja looked bigger than your normal TKL. Even though they're the same board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You've managed to take the oddest photo ever, where you Ninja looked bigger than your normal TKL. Even though they're the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I thought at first "ooo look a slightly smaller TKL" but then my brain caught up with itself. and I had to look closer
Click to expand...

I'm not completely convinced the one with the green isn't a Majestouch 1, they were smaller than the Majestouch 2's IIRC.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> I agree lol, this 32 year old kid who's contract is $400,000 annually hehe
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lim_Yo-Hwan
> 
> http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft/BoxeR
> http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/BoxeR
> 
> This "kid" has his own wikipedia page, not just liquipedia..


Not only that, he's the first professional Starcraft player that proved that pro gaming with Cherry MX Blues is possible, if not with great success!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not completely convinced the one with the green isn't a Majestouch 1, they were smaller than the Majestouch 2's IIRC.


/facepalm

Just to clear up any confusion you gentlemen may be having











Seriously can't believe I had to do that


----------



## Paradigm84

But you have two Filco boards, we know at least one is a Majestouch-2, we just need proof the other one isn't.


----------



## Roikyou

I have the ducky shine II cherry red and was thinking about getting either red or blue rings. I like the soft keys of the cherry red's and was leaning towards the blue for soft hit and a little more quiet keystrokes. Any experience or suggestions with the blue rings?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Not only that, he's the first professional Starcraft player that proved that pro gaming with Cherry MX Blues is possible, if not with great success!


Also, is micro is legendary... /offtopic


----------



## Crazy9000

The top board is shifted to the left, creating a small optical illusion. If he lines the boards up nicely and takes a top down pic, I'm sure they'd look the same







.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I have the ducky shine II cherry red and was thinking about getting either red or blue rings. I like the soft keys of the cherry red's and was leaning towards the blue for soft hit and a little more quiet keystrokes. Any experience or suggestions with the blue rings?


And if anyone could also compare them to the Amazon / McMaster-Carr o-rings, it'd be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## GREG MISO

Everyone one makes sure to vote for Keyboard of the month here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> And if anyone could also compare them to the Amazon / McMaster-Carr o-rings, it'd be greatly appreciated too!


I was also looking at wasd keyboards has three types, 50A-R, 40A-R and 40A-L. Again, the 40A-R (Blue) for the soft hit was where I was leaning...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I used 3 O-rings for each keycap


----------



## phillyd

EDIT: replaced washed out pics with better ones, still not good though
KBtalking pro with green keycaps


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Have you looked at the photo and context?







Guessing not, by your reaction.


----------



## phillyd

oh you just meant the big ones. For some reason my mind refused to acknowledge that any other keycaps but space had three places for rings. lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Everyone one makes sure to vote for Keyboard of the month here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13


There really needs to be a brief description for each KotM so we better know why it was nominated or should be voted for.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There really needs to be a brief description for each KotM so we better know why it was nominated or should be voted for.


It's merit should be visually apparent.


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There really needs to be a brief description for each KotM so we better know why it was nominated or should be voted for.


I agree. I am just a contestent right now but would love to see it go more into depth about each persons keyboard. Thats why I posted in the thread instead of just filling out the form and not giving any background.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> oh you just meant the big ones. For some reason my mind refused to acknowledge that any other keycaps but space had three places for rings. lol


It's Space Bar, Shift, Enter, and backspace on CM Storm Trigger that all got 3 rings--1 switch + 2 stabilizers.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's merit should be visually apparent.


No. Many amazing mods aren't visually apparent. Some people, for example, do great mods with the controller and program the keyboard to do different things. There are a lot of other things that you can't see, like spring swaps or switch swaps or maybe an LED mod when the board didn't support LEDs before. Perhaps they also modded the plate so that they could stem swap without desoldering. There are tons of mods that aren't immediately apparent

It's a little ignorant to say a mod should be readily visually apparent. And even when they are, it is nice to know what someone did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> I agree. I am just a contestent right now but would love to see it go more into depth about each persons keyboard. Thats why I posted in the thread instead of just filling out the form and not giving any background.


Good on you. I really do like to see the background before voting. I like to vote based on what they did, not just looks.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe make a thread if you want to enter and link to it, including any desired info?


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, whoever's in charge of that competition should really fix it.









If you have a good idea for the competition, here or the recommended board thread, you can just PM me, I'm open to good ideas.

I didn't put the description below the pics because then people will be more likely to vote for the ones with the heavy modding, and I wanted people who can't do such heavy modding to have a chance also.

I've put descriptions by the pics, I also noticed that all the "Entry 1, Entry 2" etc weren't the same size, I must've tried to submit the update when the internet went down.









Also for future reference, if you're going to have a description of the board by your entry, then you need to put make your description informative and concise, not everyone has the same level of knowledge in here.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't put the description below the pics because then people will be more likely to vote for the ones with the heavy modding, and I wanted people who can't do such heavy modding to have a chance also..


Why is that a bad thing? Are we saying that KotM is a looks only competition and not a mod competition then?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't put the description below the pics because then people will be more likely to vote for the ones with the heavy modding, and I wanted people who can't do such heavy modding to have a chance also..
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that a bad thing? Are we saying that KotM is a looks only competition and not a mod competition then?
Click to expand...

It's not necessarily a good thing as we don't have that many people entering to start with, if it seems that other people can't win then we'll only have the same super-enthusiasts entering, and given the rules on how often you can win, we'll end up having months where no-one can win.

The competition is designed to introduce the idea of modding to some of the users of the site, not to just repeatedly award people who are already familiar with modding.

Regarding the competition being a "looks only" competition, I'm not saying it should be that, but I know a large proportion of the people who are voting will vote that way, whether you like it or not.

OCN has a large community of mechanical board owners, but not all of them are interested in extensive modding, so to try and make the competition based on how extensive the mods are wouldn't work.

As requested I've put the descriptions I've been provided by the respective images, and as previously mentioned, to keep doing this I really need proper descriptions of the mods.

TL;DR - This isn't Geekhack, we don't have enough people doing very extensive modding to make the rules of the competition exclude just changing keycaps worthwhile, so the competition will stay as it is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

This debate is akin to case modding arguments of people painting just details (like PCI-E covers and fan rings) and calling it a "mod". It is indeed a Modification from the original, and for many people that's already as creative as they are comfortable with. Many observers admire such "mods", and the degree of modification vs. the amount of appreciation for various reasons is always ambiguous and subjective. You can have a barely modified case with gorgeous DSLR photos and post processing getting lots of admiration vs. people who've drilled, dremeled, and soldered, and painted and got barely any. Add expensive parts by well-known brands to the mix, and the percent that cares about what you did with the CASE grows even smaller.

My point is, these contests are 1. public, 2. subjective, 3. open-ended in the sense that there are no guidelines to voting. It's up to the community to decide--subjectively--what counts to them. As you may see from various voting results, looks matter a lot, so that trend is going to continue. Unless you specifically say "vote for whoever did the most work", which will be prompting people to list as many modifications as possible and hope to win on that basis. There's no good way to do this for such a broad user base on OCN, as it's not a keyboard-specific site, and many people don't even use mechanical keyboards.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's not necessarily a good thing as we don't have that many people entering to start with, if it seems that other people can't win then we'll only have the same super-enthusiasts entering, and given the rules on how often you can win, we'll end up having months where no-one can win.


Then perhaps limit how often you can enter or limit the entries to only keyboards that are your own? Or maybe introduce classes like they have in the case modding categories?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The competition is designed to introduce the idea of modding to some of the users of the site, not to just repeatedly award people who are already familiar with modding.


I can understand that, but I'm not really sure how giving a brief description of the mods would discourage people. I like looking at the pretty keyboards, but also like to know exactly what I'm looking at. There are some keyboards that are up for MotM that I don't know what key caps they're using, what keyboard it is, or even how they painted it. I think amateurs and old hats alike benefit from seeing a brief description since it gives them ideas. I know that one of the first KotM winners inspired me to mod my QFR that later won a KotM, but I only did it because I knew what they did and had a little info. I know my KotM inspired some people in here and over at Reddit to mod their keyboard shell as well. And that mod gave me the confidence to go on and do my first "real" mod with the RK-9000. Before that mod, I had very little experience with soldering and doing that kind of work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Regarding the competition being a "looks only" competition, I'm not saying it should be that, but I know a large proportion of the people who are voting will vote that way, whether you like it or not.
> 
> OCN has a large community of mechanical board owners, but not all of them are interested in extensive modding, so to try and make the competition based on how extensive the mods are wouldn't work.


I don't care how people vote, I'd just like them to be informed, to know more about the keyboard than just what a glance shows them. If they want to vote on looks, that's their right, but they should be able to make an informed decision. Not only that, but there are many times when I'm just curious about the caps the have or how they got a particular look or even what keyboard it is. Without any description, I'm at a loss.

And for me, knowing what they did can be a tiebreaker. There may be two boards that are tied for first in my mind, but one has more interesting or challenging work done to it, so it gets my vote instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As requested I've put the descriptions I've been provided by the respective images, and as previously mentioned, to keep doing this I really need proper descriptions of the mods.
> 
> TL;DR - This isn't Geekhack, we don't have enough people doing very extensive modding to make the rules of the competition exclude just changing keycaps worthwhile, so the competition will stay as it is.


Thanks. It's just nice to be able to know more about what was done instead of just looking at a pretty picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> This debate is akin to case modding arguments of people painting just details (like PCI-E covers and fan rings) and calling it a "mod". It is indeed a Modification from the original, and for many people that's already as creative as they are comfortable with. Many observers admire such "mods", and the degree of modification vs. the amount of appreciation for various reasons is always ambiguous and subjective. You can have a barely modified case with gorgeous DSLR photos and post processing getting lots of admiration vs. people who've drilled, dremeled, and soldered, and painted and got barely any. Add expensive parts by well-known brands to the mix, and the percent that cares about what you did with the CASE grows even smaller.
> 
> My point is, these contests are 1. public, 2. subjective, 3. open-ended in the sense that there are no guidelines to voting. It's up to the community to decide--subjectively--what counts to them. As you may see from various voting results, looks matter a lot, so that trend is going to continue. Unless you specifically say "vote for whoever did the most work", which will be prompting people to list as many modifications as possible and hope to win on that basis. There's no good way to do this for such a broad user base on OCN, as it's not a keyboard-specific site, and many people don't even use mechanical keyboards.


All I'm saying is that we should allow people to make informed opinions. If they want to decide based on looks, that's their prerogative. The same goes if they want to vote based on the skill the mod took. As such, I think that we should give them the available information on the mod. For example, in the case MOTM competition, they link to the build log alongside the pictures. I'm not saying we need to change the way that voting is done or have massive descriptions, just that we should know more about the mod than a picture only.


----------



## M3galomaniac

Hey all, I just picked up a Max Keyboards Nighthawk x8 (w/orange led) and I have to say I forgot how awesome it is to type on a Mech keyboard. The last time I used a Mech was probably in grade 6! Everything from the feel, to the noise, to the look of my new board is completely satisfying! Hats off to you Max Keyboards!


----------



## Zeek

Got my quickfire TK today. Blue's, in my opinion, aren't as loud as people say they are. I really like the feel compared to my old KB tho. Might take me a while to get used to this


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Then perhaps limit how often you can enter or limit the entries to only keyboards that are your own? Or maybe introduce classes like they have in the case modding categories?


You can already currently only win 3 times a year and not two months in a row, however I'm thinking of changing it to only once per year and not two months in a row.

Also I'm thinking of getting a Realforce 88UB, someone stop me. D:


----------



## TheBenson

Got this in the mail today, switching over from a WASD keyboard with brown switches, this one has blues. Filco really does feel like pure quality.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can already currently only win 3 times a year and not two months in a row, however I'm thinking of changing it to only once per year and not two months in a row.
> 
> Also I'm thinking of getting a Realforce 88UB, someone stop me. D:


Just ban Boost and I from competing









Variable or uniform 88UB? I've got a 55g Uniform 87U in the mail to me right now.


----------



## SprayingVomit

I got fed up with how much of a fingerprint/dust magnet the Das was. I bought it thinking I wouldn't be bothered by it, but I was...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andynguy/8620706530/
Custom Das Ultimate by AndyNguy, on Flickr


----------



## ElevenEleven

It looks very nice! But isn't it going to be a dirt / dust magnet now in white?


----------



## SprayingVomit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It looks very nice! But isn't it going to be a dirt / dust magnet now in white?


It's a glossy white vinyl wrap







Really clean. I don't see this finish getting dirty anytime soon


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oh, wraps are cool! I'm a fan of wrapping. Couldn't tell from this photo.


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayingVomit*
> 
> I got fed up with how much of a fingerprint/dust magnet the Das was. I bought it thinking I wouldn't be bothered by it, but I was...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andynguy/8620706530/
> Custom Das Ultimate by AndyNguy, on Flickr


That...that...*drools*

Does anyone have any tips for painting over the gloss of the das keyboard? The gloss is starting to annoy me and I'm running out of baby wipes to clean it down.


----------



## techfresh

If anyone is interested in reducing the ping sound of your keyboard I found that putting something underneath to help absorb the vibration greatly reduces the sound, but it's still there. Try different things out to see what works for you. I think if the filcos had softer rubber feet it would help.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can already currently only win 3 times a year and not two months in a row, however I'm thinking of changing it to only once per year and not two months in a row.
> 
> Also I'm thinking of getting a Realforce 88UB, someone stop me. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ban Boost and I from competing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variable or uniform 88UB? I've got a 55g Uniform 87U in the mail to me right now.
Click to expand...

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=863

Also for cleaning PC stuff, KFC hand wipes cannot be beaten.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm thinking of changing it to only once per year and not two months in a row.


, Why would you do that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm thinking of changing it to only once per year and not two months in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> , Why would you do that
Click to expand...

So you don't end up with a mountain of OCN keycaps.









Also my next keyboard will be one with a US layout, finding PBT ISO keycap sets is a nightmare here.


----------



## john1016

I have recently been wanting a new keyboard. Right now I am using a I-rocks backlit because I dumped beer in my Razor Lycosa.

Does anyone have experience with the Logitech G710+?

I want one that is backlit, is fairly quiet and has media keys. Also around $100

I was looking at the ducky with browns, but it seems like a pain to put the rubber washers/gaskets on each key.

Also wondering how well mech keyboards hold up to things spilling on them.

Edit: Thought I would also add that I mostly game and only type when here on OCN.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I have recently been wanting a new keyboard. Right now I am using a I-rocks backlit because I dumped beer in my Razor Lycosa.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Logitech G710+?
> 
> I want one that is backlit, is fairly quiet and has media keys. Also around $100
> 
> I was looking at the ducky with browns, but it seems like a pain to put the rubber washers/gaskets on each key.
> 
> Also wondering how well mech keyboards hold up to things spilling on them.
> 
> Edit: Thought I would also add that I mostly game and only type when here on OCN.


Putting O-rings on the keys isn't difficult as much as a little tedious.

Some users have reported having issues with the backlighting on the Logitech G710+ IIRC, not sure if the problem has been remedied yet.

Mech boards would hold up to having beer spilt on them about as well as other boards, it's more important to make sure you get the beer off as quick as possible.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Putting O-rings on isn't bad at all! I just put them onto my keyboard, and I didn't even use a keycap extractor (I improvised with another plastic tool).

I almost went with a G710+ as I had a Logitech store coupon, but then I decided to go with a CM Storm Trigger. The software is fine once you set it up properly, I can enter my super quickly loading BIOS just fine, and overall the keyboard feels solid. I didn't like how Logitech's space bar was very clanky on youtube videos, and it overall looks more ricey to me--I like things interesting but more understated. Red LEDs on the CM Storm Trigger were also a plus for me over the white on Logitech--I find them less distracting in the dark. The keys have no wobble and go straight down. My next keyboard will be a Ducky Shine, but not for a long time... until I have free money for it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't know how you all justify getting another board so easily, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between a new board or some keycaps and something else.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't know how you all justify getting another board so easily, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between a new board or some keycaps and something else.


I know I won't be getting a new one for myself any time soon--hence why I spent a week straight reading about available keyboards, reading reviews, watching youtube videos, and looking at sales. "My" next one will be for my OH whose computer I also maintain. If I had more free money, I'd probably get a second board with different switches for myself--either Black or Blue. I'm definitely always amazed looking at videos of people who are like "here are my 4 mechanical keyboards, 2 with MX blues and 2 with MX reds" (or something like that). Not only are there 4 expensive keyboards, but some are with the same switches!


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, if I got a new one it would be a Topre or maybe a Filco Minila.

Also have any of you seen the Ducky 78 board? That thing is absurd.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just looked it up -- wow, what a scatterbrained keyboard


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I want a Minila so bad, the board layout is perfect for me.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Converted my Kmini from stock mx reds to vintage mx blacks (lubed, stickered, springs swapped to 65g).


----------



## ElevenEleven

Love that gray! And overall, the colors are great. Manages to look modern and retro at the same time!


----------



## Paradigm84

Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.


----------



## funfortehfun

Found a newcomer to the mechanical keyboard market - Tex.

http://www.tex-design.com.tw/

Their one and only product is the Tex Beetle, but it simply looks amazing with the top brushed aluminum finish. I'm also a big fan of the font they used on the keycaps.

offtopic - anybody know what font they used? Can't tell.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.


Get a US resident to proxy them for you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a US resident to proxy them for you.
Click to expand...

Offering?









The only problem is then, most of the PBT sets are ANSI, the reason why the next board I get (whenever that is) will be a US layout.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Found a newcomer to the mechanical keyboard market - Tex.
> http://www.tex-design.com.tw/
> Their one and only product is the Tex Beetle, but it simply looks amazing with the top brushed aluminum finish. I'm also a big fan of the font they used on the keycaps.
> 
> offtopic - anybody know what font they used? Can't tell.


Yep, I've been following these guys on geekhack for a while, looks to be around $140 and will be released by the end of the month! Definitely going to be on my radar.

No clue on font.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.


Taobao man.


----------



## Harbec

Couldn't help myself. I just ordered one of these. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=309


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> Couldn't help myself. I just ordered one of these. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=309


PBT caps on a pure? AAARRRGG I think I need to buy this.


----------



## Harbec

Yea that was the tipping point for me


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> PBT caps on a pure? AAARRRGG I think I need to buy this.


I hope Vortex would sell there little monster again, Its basically the same keyboard but in a aluminum housing


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> I hope Vortex would sell there little monster again, Its basically the same keyboard but in a aluminum housing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohh, that looks great! Do you know if they have plans on releasing more?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Ohh, that looks great! Do you know if they have plans on releasing more?


I hope i will be the 1st in line, for $160 you get PBT key caps, backlighting and a aluminum housing very good deal


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone know if I can replace the PCB on a QFR?


----------



## KSIMP88

"Link to the post:" in the form... the i is capitalized in "Link". Fix it.


----------



## GREG MISO

Every one vote for Keyboard of the month! Go now! http://www.overclock.net/t/1367963/keyboard-of-the-month-march-13/30#post_19663096


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a US resident to proxy them for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Offering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is then, most of the PBT sets are ANSI, the reason why the next board I get (whenever that is) will be a US layout.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure....if you need a usa proxy I'd do it for you.


----------



## phillyd

EDIT: oops


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wow that picture I posted earlier of Olga Kurylenko reached the front page of r/gentlemanboners with almost 500 upvotes.


What? I think you posted in the wrong place.


----------



## phillyd

yes i did. lol


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yes i did. lol


Where did u mean to post it, Lol


----------



## phillyd

OMPT


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Converted my Kmini from stock mx reds to vintage mx blacks (lubed, stickered, springs swapped to 65g).


Okay this keyboard is god damn gorgeous.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by phillyd
> 
> wow that picture I posted earlier of Olga Kurylenko reached the front page of r/gentlemanboners with almost 500 upvotes.
> 
> 
> 
> What? I think you posted in the wrong place.
Click to expand...

and we all have new found respect for phillyd


----------



## ANDMYGUN

@Phillyd, .... I remember that being posted, nice job!

I currently own a QFR Cherry MX Red keyboard, looking to get a Ducky Shine II White LED board and it looks like mechanicalkeyboards will be getting in some stock soon, I was dead set on browns but it looks like they're only getting blues, anyone here primarily game on blues? How do you like 'em?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Times like these I wish I could go to the US, it's so much easier to get the keycaps you want there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a US resident to proxy them for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Offering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is then, most of the PBT sets are ANSI, the reason why the next board I get (whenever that is) will be a US layout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure....if you need a usa proxy I'd do it for you.
Click to expand...

Someday, and that day may never come, I'll call upon you to do a service for me....

But really that would be awesome, I'm going to think about getting a different keyboard first though, one with a US layout to make finding some keycaps I like an easier task.









Thanks again.


----------



## Rasemotte

Looking to try new switches, currently have blues. I will definitely buy a Ducky Shine 2.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> @Phillyd, .... I remember that being posted, nice job!
> 
> I currently own a QFR Cherry MX Red keyboard, looking to get a Ducky Shine II White LED board and it looks like mechanicalkeyboards will be getting in some stock soon, I was dead set on browns but it looks like they're only getting blues, anyone here primarily game on blues? How do you like 'em?


I dont primarily game on Blues, but I have for about two weeks while my QFR Reds were drying. I actually prefer gaming/casual typing on Reds. Don't get me wrong, I love Blues. But I use them at work for 8-9hrs a day, so I actually like the feel of Reds after typing on my Blues all day. Plus the double taping on Blues were a little annoying because of the pronounce tactile bump, imo.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Here it is...the keyboard to end all keyboards. 55g uniform RF 87u I'll be selling my KMAC LE and other boards soon.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Here it is...the keyboard to end all keyboards. 55g uniform RF 87u I'll be selling my KMAC LE and other boards soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is quite nice! Beautiful setup.


----------



## untitled

Just got my first mechanical keyboard. I chose brown switches because they heard good things about them, and the keyboard with them (Quickfire Pro) was kinda cheap-ish, so I thought, why not.









Like them a lot so far, I just need to practice not bottoming the keys out so much.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I dont primarily game on Blues, but I have for about two weeks while my QFR Reds were drying. I actually prefer gaming/casual typing on Reds. Don't get me wrong, I love Blues. But I use them at work for 8-9hrs a day, so I actually like the feel of Reds after typing on my Blues all day. Plus the double taping on Blues were a little annoying because of the pronounce tactile bump, imo.


I see, maybe I'll just use my blues to type on, when I want to game I'll switch to my QFR, thanks for the information buddy!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Here it is...the keyboard to end all keyboards. 55g uniform RF 87u I'll be selling my KMAC LE and other boards soon.


Something about "once you go Topre.."

I will say, I won't go Topre until I can get a 55g uniform 103U. Sadly, unless I find one second hand, it won't happen.

I may eventually settle on a 86U & 23U.


----------



## Badwrench

Playing around with my Ducky. Dinioc'ed the top frame. I can see why people break these. Very thin around the home keys. (Also goofing with a new camera - still have a lot of work there







)


Funny how dirty it looks in the pics.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Cool color scheme--just not sure about those green/red keys... they make it look a bit "too much". Love it otherwise.


----------



## phillyd

Woot I got my KBtalking pro working on bluetooth. I was right, my BT adapter was crap. So this is what I'm using now...no wires


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Cool color scheme--just not sure about those green/red keys... they make it look a bit "too much". Love it otherwise.


Just place holders for now. More caps on the way







Trying to get rid of all the stock keys. I will be waiting a while as the Toxic group buy (on GH) is not even in production yet. I would love to find a Wyse moogle kit, but at $45+ for just the modifiers, and then still no symbols for the num pad, I think I will go another route.

Board will be roughly like this:


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Cool color scheme--just not sure about those green/red keys... they make it look a bit "too much". Love it otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Just place holders for now. More caps on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get rid of all the stock keys. I will be waiting a while as the Toxic group buy (on GH) is not even in production yet. I would love to find a Wyse moogle kit, but at $45+ for just the modifiers, and then still no symbols for the num pad, I think I will go another route.
> 
> Board will be roughly like this:
Click to expand...

Did your wyse set not have a number pad?

Wyse moogles have become rare beasts. I originally had one and then sold it. It took a long time searching to find one. Wyse tsangan


----------



## _AKIMbO_

^Wyse tsangans are easy to source on the other hand.

Sorry for the double post..tapatalk was wigging out on my phone. T__T


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Cool color scheme--just not sure about those green/red keys... they make it look a bit "too much". Love it otherwise.


"Too much" you say?



In other news, not sure whether to settle on an average set ISO PBT set, or buy a nicer ANSI PBT set and only use the letter keys from it (incompatible Enter keys)


----------



## Djankie

I just got some new PBT Thick keys and put it on my filco's. Here is the result:


----------



## Paradigm84

From geek_feng on eBay? Those were the ones I had in mind until I remembered I bought a UK layout board for some stupid reason.


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> I just got some new PBT Thick keys and put it on my filco's. Here is the result:


That is one nice looking Filco!







How much different are the Thick PBT keycaps from the regular ones? Do they sound or feel different?


----------



## Roikyou

I've got a Ducky shine II with cherry red's and enjoy it so far. Got a wild hair and thought I'd try rings, tried the blue rings and so far, so good. Seems like it takes a bit to sit properly, sometimes catching the keyboard registering the keys more than once (or not registering cause it's not seated properly), so I'll end up typing an extra letter like "heello". I've gone from basic dell keyboards at work and logitech g110 at home. Does this sound like common responses or issues when you move from my old type of keyboards to mechanical, then mechanical with rings?


----------



## [email protected]

Added green keys!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Did your wyse set not have a number pad?
> 
> Wyse moogles have become rare beasts. I originally had one and then sold it. It took a long time searching to find one. Wyse tsangan


Yeah, it has a number pad set, but the symbols are a bit different:

This was the donor: Wyse 85 (purchased from whiskeytango on GH). Keycaps were brand new with no yellow at all.



I had the num pad enter key there for a little while, but the change from oem to cherry profile was bugging me. The top edge of the enter key was significantly lower than the bottom edge of the plus key.


----------



## Djankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> That is one nice looking Filco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much different are the Thick PBT keycaps from the regular ones? Do they sound or feel different?


Made a brief comparison:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=42133.msg845444#msg845444


----------



## Arizonian

Heh, noticed they are selling Ducky International on Newegg now. They have Ducky Shine II brown, blue & red switch but orange LED only.

IF they had white or blue LED I'd pick one up with my 'preferred' account.









*Ducky on Newegg*


----------



## funfortehfun

Slightly more expensive than that of mechanicalkeyboards.com. Nice find though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Added green keys!


looks a bit like my setup!


----------



## BritishBob

So I got my mech keyboard a while ago now. First mech and i got myself some blues. So glad I went with blue switches, the others don't feel as nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> looks a bit like my setup!


Epic.


----------



## CptChiggs

Just got in my custom keycap set from WASD. Also gave me an excuse the let me use my new iphone's camera.


The black gloss almost makes it comparable to a piano. Love it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Heh, noticed they are selling Ducky International on Newegg now. They have Ducky Shine II brown, blue & red switch but orange LED only.
> 
> IF they had white or blue LED I'd pick one up with my 'preferred' account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ducky on Newegg*


That's good, if you want a Ducky and want fast shipping just order from Neweg, if your on the West Coast


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Just got in my custom keycap set from WASD. Also gave me an excuse the let me use my new iphone's camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black gloss almost makes it comparable to a piano. Love it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


more natural, ambient light, and remove the flash.
I really like the kb though. Never seen a DAS with all white keycaps. love it!


----------



## [email protected]

Just ordered some green arrow keys......looks too good.


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> more natural, ambient light, and remove the flash.
> I really like the kb though. Never seen a DAS with all white keycaps. love it!


Thanks, I'm a noob when it comes to photography.


----------



## Omega215d

Looks like CM is expanding their keyboard lineup a bit with the new Stealth:

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/stealth/

Now if only they would work some more on the mouse front and getting more Quickfire TK browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's just a re-skinned QuickFire Rapid; not anything new.

I'd like if they took on the gaming keyboard once more and tried a proper hand at the Trigger, except without limitations this time.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> Looks like CM is expanding their keyboard lineup a bit with the new Stealth:
> 
> http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/stealth/
> 
> Now if only they would work some more on the mouse front and getting more Quickfire TK browns.











sooo getting the green switch.... gonna order some custom caps now


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone.

Just ordered a quickfire rapid with black switches(only ones available on this kboard where I live). It's my first keyboard. I have been typing on laptop keyboards and a mac keyboard. I bought it primarily for gaming and I like that it is a small keyboard. It is heavier than the quickfire tk though, which I can get with the red switches and red backlight. Would this be better for gaming? I don't type all that much btw. Thanks!


----------



## Costfree

Oo. That quickfire stealth looks appealing. Been wanting to buy a new mx kb but have no reason to other than try new switches. Hope the price tag is decent on it maybe ill grab one w blues.

Edit: or one with greens!!!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Oo. That quickfire stealth looks appealing. Been wanting to buy a new mx kb but have no reason to other than try new switches. Hope the price tag is decent on it maybe ill grab one w blues.
> 
> Edit: or one with greens!!!


Hope I've the guts to change the red LED to green
and put some green caps

god... cant wait...
it will be awhile til it hit Asia though


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Is the Stealth not just a QFR with different caps? Are they still ABS?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just ordered a quickfire rapid with black switches(only ones available on this kboard where I live). It's my first keyboard. I have been typing on laptop keyboards and a mac keyboard. I bought it primarily for gaming and I like that it is a small keyboard. It is heavier than the quickfire tk though, which I can get with the red switches and red backlight. Would this be better for gaming? I don't type all that much btw. Thanks!


Honestly, it's all personal preference. I prefer Blacks, some people love their Reds. The layout really won't make a difference for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Is the Stealth not just a QFR with different caps? Are they still ABS?


AFAIK, it's the same caps, same everything, just the caps are side printed and then branding was moved elsewhere on the shell.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Still need an Aluminum case >.>


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need an Aluminum case >.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Poker right? I really want one


----------



## reaper~

Thanks again for that Krytox, Joycelyn.


----------



## valvehead

I just got this last week:


















Ducky Shine II orange w/brown Cherry MX switches.

I like it so far. It's going to take some getting used to because I haven't used a mechanical keyboard since the early 90's.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need an Aluminum case >.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm absolutely loving those thick PBT's with Korean







I would definitely get a set, if I could afford it (even though I can already touch type Korean).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for that Krytox, Joycelyn.


A wild ~reaper appeared.









The winner for the March '13 keyboard of the month is eyesmiles with his heavily modified MJ2! Congrats.











Also sorry about the delay in announcing the winner, had some unexpected physical labour to do last night and it nearly killed me


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for that Krytox, Joycelyn.


I think I'm in love with that keyboard... What is it? o.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A wild ~reaper appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winner for the March '13 keyboard of the month is eyesmiles with his heavily modified MJ2! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sorry about the delay in announcing the winner, had some unexpected physical labour to do last night and it nearly killed me


Congratulations to the winner! My wrist hurts from a lot of sanding and polishing, so it's hard to type


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Poker right? I really want one


Yes and you should get a GH60 instead - http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=41464.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Thanks again for that Krytox, Joycelyn.


You're Welcome! Oh and Nice Duck Poker case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I'm absolutely loving those thick PBT's with Korean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely get a set, if I could afford it (even though I can already touch type Korean).


At least you own some Thick PBT








I can almost touch type Korean, but figured I might as well get the Hangul being that they're the same price. It's all about resale value









Booooo OCN went down right when I tried to submit this.... waiting lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need an Aluminum case >.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really Clean. Liking that color a lot.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Yes and you should get a GH60 instead - http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=41464.0


I asked how much it would come out to after expenses and he said $140, I don't know if I want to spend $170+ after getting the case and caps but I definitely want to get one.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I asked how much it would come out to after expenses and he said $140, I don't know if I want to spend $170+ after getting the case and caps but I definitely want to get one.


That's only really if you pay for them to do everything. I'm buying the plate, PCB (assembled), and Costar stabs from them. I may make my own case, snagged most the caps I need for $15, and have switches from another project, though you could get some from Taobao for under $50.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
A wild ~reaper appeared.


















Quote:
Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*


> I think I'm in love with that keyboard... What is it? o.o


That's a Poker reds in an aluminum case with R3 keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> You're Welcome! Oh and Nice Duck Poker case


Thanks.


----------



## StevenT

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need an Aluminum case >.>






Nice color , aluminium case need a sound comperation or using better feel and stable material ? I think bit expensive the case.


----------



## Harbec

So this just came in the mail today. Sorry for the phone pics but my camera wasn't charged.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> So this just came in the mail today. Sorry for the phone pics but my camera wasn't charged.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you liking PBT caps? Also that escape key looks huge!


----------



## Harbec

Yea the escape key is from qwerkeys. I changed it out to something smaller, I wanted it to fit but it looked like a tumor on the board lol. The PBT caps are nice, especially not having to track down a kit with the smaller right shift key.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> Yea the escape key is from qwerkeys. I changed it out to something smaller, I wanted it to fit but it looked like a tumor on the board lol. The PBT caps are nice, especially not having to track down a kit with the smaller right shift key.


Qwerkeys is awesome, great keys. For $110 shipped I really want a pure now







Looks great.


----------



## Harbec

I'm liking it so far, the only thing that I really don't like about it is the lack of PS2 support. Just be aware that it only has 6 key rollover and will not work with a PS2 adapter


----------



## Paradigm84

You know the drill: http://www.overclock.net/t/1381196/keyboard-of-the-month-april-13

Also I've just realised, why don't I put up the month's KOTM thread when I put up the poll for the previous month.









I'm a little slow.


----------



## Bullveyr

SP eSports Caps Samples


----------



## Harbec

They seem to be completely flat. Why is that good for e sports? Just curious


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> They seem to be completely flat. Why is that good for e sports? Just curious


It's not, some folks just have that preference.

Some people prefer the WASD keys to dip in more, with rubber boundries, so you don't loose place on them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> They seem to be completely flat. Why is that good for e sports? Just curious


They also have a texture to them, so if your fingers sweat you'll still hit the right key.


----------



## Harbec

Interesting, wouldn't mind getting a set to try out with SC2.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I just received the CM Storm Quickfire Pro in black switches. My first mechanical keyboard as well. Really liking how clicky it is and how smooth the typing feels.


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> They seem to be completely flat. Why is that good for e sports? Just curious


Yes they are flat (but with a slope) and have a more textured and bigger top surface.

Supposedly the flat top should help to "smoothly slide from key to key", I can't really say that this is the case but I really like them for gaming.
I'm not 100% convinced by the flat top and think that some not too deep dish might be better, let's see how DSA Retro will be for gaming.


----------



## marduke83

Got my first mechanical keyboard last week. Logitech g710+, and after using it for a week I can safely say I will never go back to normal keyboards.. haha It took a bit to get used to the different feel, also the fact that you don't have to press the key all the way down threw me a bit, but I have noticed my typing speed has increased since using it. And so far the backlight LEDs haven't died







, so all in all very very happy. I was a bit pricey here in Australia ($190aud), but I personally love the layout of it (almost identicle to my old g110), and the brown switches are perfect for me, I had tried blues, but were way too noisy for me, and reds just felt strange to me. Glad I took the plunge


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> Yes they are flat (but with a slope) and have a more textured and bigger top surface.
> 
> Supposedly the flat top should help to "smoothly slide from key to key", I can't really say that this is the case but I really like them for gaming.
> I'm not 100% convinced by the flat top and think that some not too deep dish might be better, let's see how DSA Retro will be for gaming.


DSA Retro???


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> DSA Retro???


Sry, forgot that people here are most likely not familiar with currently running group buys.
It's a group buy for some non-sculptured keys with a spherical dish (which should ship soon):

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40175.0


----------



## Harbec

Ah ok cool. Yea I lurk on geek hack and DT but I've never gotten the courage to get into a group buy. Not sure how to even start lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone else want to enter? I'd hate to crown myself winner.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1381196/keyboard-of-the-month-april-13


----------



## phillyd

When I get a few extra bucks I'll grab a can of paint and get a new coat on my board, so soon I'll enter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Bear in mind, if you didn't win in previous months you can still enter your board again, the same competition is better than no competition.


----------



## candy_van

Got one of my buddies to cave on that CM Quickfire deal for $60 AR, he has now sworn off domes and wants another mech for work.

Muahahahaha, corrupted!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Got one of my buddies to cave on that CM Quickfire deal for $60 AR, he has now sworn off domes and wants another mech for work.
> 
> Muahahahaha, corrupted!


Go forth and spread the word of mechanical keyboards.


----------



## sWaY20

Just ordered a ducky shine 2 tkl mx cherry black, was waiting on Brown but I got impatient.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## john1016

Just ordered a logitech g710, cant wait. With any luck the lights will work for a while. Really want a ducky shine 2, but not sure what switches I will like. Figured I will try this one for a bit, when I decide I love it I will order another one,lol(as long as the wife doesn't kill me)


----------



## CptChiggs

Just a heads up. The Storm Trigger is going on sale for $95 on Newegg until the 15th
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16823129011

Hope that link works.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's a solid deal right there, definitely worth the price.

Just wish CM's software was better.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Just a heads up. The Storm Trigger is going on sale for $95 on Newegg until the 15th
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16823129011
> 
> Hope that link works.


Damn, that 's a great price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's a solid deal right there, definitely worth the price.
> 
> Just wish CM's software was better.


So CM has software issue's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Not issues, it's just not very easy to use, pretty, or innovative software.

It's the difference between bad & mediocre. The software just works, but that's all I can really say good about it. Not on par with Logitech or Roccat in that regard.


----------



## candy_van

EDIT: Tator, how the heck ru!? Been a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I just received the CM Storm Quickfire Pro in black switches. My first mechanical keyboard as well. Really liking how clicky it is and how smooth the typing feels.


Black switches + clicky? You must be a rough typist b/c they shouldn't "clack" unless you're bottoming them out against the PCB.
Nothing against a typing style (to each their own), but "clicky" is usually reserved for blue switches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Go forth and spread the word of mechanical keyboards.


Yay. We shall dear brother (bows)









Interesting to watch how this segment changed over the years - when I decided to give it a whirl it was still a very limited market.
Fun to watch major distributors scramble to bring products to market that will fulfill the increased demand for mech kbs.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think they've realised the amount of people that will buy a mechanical and stop buying rubber domes is much higher than the other way round. This thread is a prime example of that, there are loads of comments saying how users have bought a mechanical keyboard and will never buy another rubber dome one.









Hopefully some of these new users will start modding their boards so KOTM gets more interest.







I will *not* let the competition die!


----------



## willywill

The Cooler Master Stealth is already on sale, not bad for $95 but seems to be sold out right now
http://coolermaster-usa.com/press_release/stealth/stealth.html


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone else want to enter? I'd hate to crown myself winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1381196/keyboard-of-the-month-april-13


Fine...I'll enter.


----------



## phillyd

Ooh I want a CM QF Stealth with greens and no branding. would be sexy.


----------



## KipH

Hey. If anyone wants a free OCN Ducky keyboard, and who dosn't, get on folding!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013/0_50

Put in username kip69 and fold all you can ;P


----------



## Badwrench

Playin' around a bit today.





Wifey even got in on it:


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Playin' around a bit today.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Ha! I guess it is a bit, especially the top right.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Manufacture date Sep. 9th 1988.

I was born Jan 1988.

It was actually from the Wingspread conference center in Racine, WI. SC Johnson had it laying around somewhere. I live within walking distance.

http://www.johnsonfdn.org/


----------



## Krullmeister

Ducky Shine 2 here!

Sold my Shine 1 with blue LED's as this one fit the look of my setup better. I do love the extra features that come with the Shine 2 so it was definitively worth it. Great keyboard overall!


----------



## funfortehfun

Filco seems to have released a new line of keyboards, a "Minila" line. It's a 67-key (probably 60%) format keyboard, but the enter key seems to be stylized like the UK layout.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80714&vpn=FFKB67MC%2FEB&manufacture=Filco&promoid=1070


----------



## jprovido

Ducky ZERO DK2108 Cherry MX Brown


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Filco seems to have released a new line of keyboards, a "Minila" line. It's a 67-key (probably 60%) format keyboard, but the enter key seems to be stylized like the UK layout.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80714&vpn=FFKB67MC%2FEB&manufacture=Filco&promoid=1070


It's been around for a few weeks, here at least. I want one.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I want one too but I told myself if I'm getting another keyboard it has to be backlit.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> It's been around for a few weeks, here at least. I want one.


I must be late then...REALLY late. 

My dream keyboard is either a KBT PURE or Tex Beetle.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I want one too but I told myself if I'm getting another keyboard it has to be backlit.


I've decided against backlit because getting compatible replacement PBT keycaps in a colour I'd like will be pretty much impossible, especially in an ISO layout.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I must be late then...REALLY late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream keyboard is either a KBT PURE or Tex Beetle.


I'm waiting on the Tex as well, after seeing the posts over on Geekhack I think I'm almost sold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've decided against backlit because getting compatible replacement PBT keycaps in a colour I'd like will be pretty much impossible, especially in an ISO layout.


Yeah your right, grrrr I just want every keyboard haha.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I must be late then...REALLY late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream keyboard is either a KBT PURE or Tex Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on the Tex as well, after seeing the posts over on Geekhack I think I'm almost sold.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've decided against backlit because getting compatible replacement PBT keycaps in a colour I'd like will be pretty much impossible, especially in an ISO layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah your right, grrrr I just want every keyboard haha.
Click to expand...

Same.









I want more but every time I go to order one I can't bring myself to do it as then I'll have a good keyboard sitting in a drawer doing nothing.


----------



## Eviscerated

My blackwidow <3

I'm planning on upgrading to a Shine 2 later this month.


----------



## trUk1L

Got my K90 just last night. Still need to get use to reds after coming from membrane


----------



## Lazy Bear

Guys! Newegg sells Ducky boards now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Manufactory=86431&N=50086431&IsNodeId=1&SpeTabStoreType=0


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Guys! Newegg sells Ducky boards now!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Manufactory=86431&N=50086431&IsNodeId=1&SpeTabStoreType=0


Yes we did see that. HERE. Thread moves too fast.









As soon as the DSII brown is offered in white or blue LED - my preferred account is all over it.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Oh well. I didn't see it.


----------



## phillyd

THIS thread moves too fast. Try the Chimp Challenge thread or the OMPT


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> Got my K90 just last night. Still need to get use to reds after coming from membrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, you've still got some membrane keys on that keyboard, so it's got to make the switch feel even weirder.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Left Windows key on my QFR just broke.. just a few months after I got it back from RMA for a faulty alt key







I think it's time to buy a new keyboard.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Playin' around a bit today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey even got in on it:


those wasd keys are pretty cool / original!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Playin' around a bit today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey even got in on it:


So much randomness. You even added some DiNoc on the top. Submit your keyboard in the KOTM!


----------



## boost

Duck Poker case with 38gt + aikon controller. This is pretty much a Full led and fully programmable poker. Also got a Beast plate what will be going with this.



My custom keyboard case.

Skeldon-GH


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice, I'm jealous!


Why?

You can get a GH60 pcn/plate from the GB over at geekhack and get one of mu poker cases for it









Sent out to get prototyped


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice, I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> You can get a GH60 pcn/plate from the GB over at geekhack and get one of mu poker cases for it
Click to expand...

I'm not experienced with any of that, I don't even know if I could get it sent to the UK.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not experienced with any of that, I don't even know if I could get it sent to the UK.


It can be shipped to the UK as these are going all over the world man! ALL OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!

Just let me know if you need hand on ordering


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not experienced with any of that, I don't even know if I could get it sent to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be shipped to the UK as these are going all over the world man! ALL OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!
> 
> Just let me know if you need hand on ordering
Click to expand...

I'll have to have a think about it and wait until I get some more money.









Thanks for the offer.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Why?
> 
> You can get a GH60 pcn/plate from the GB over at geekhack and get one of mu poker cases for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent out to get prototyped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Do you have a link to the files for the case and places to get it prototyped at a decent price?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Duck Poker case with 38gt + aikon controller. This is pretty much a Full led and fully programmable poker. Also got a Beast plate what will be going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> My custom keyboard case.
> 
> Skeldon-GH


Mmm skeldon case so smexy....blue plate will be hawt.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Duck Poker case with 38gt + aikon controller. This is pretty much a Full led and fully programmable poker. Also got a Beast plate what will be going with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom keyboard case.
> 
> Skeldon-GH
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats the crap around F4 - F5?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Whats the crap around F4 - F5?


Looks like raw stock plate that was just milled. Has not been finished yet.


----------



## Badwrench

Trying to get it a little more uniform.


----------



## Paradigm84

There is nothing uniform about that board, just like mine.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Trying to get it a little more uniform.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It has a unique look to it. I'm not hating, I actually like it.


----------



## boost

Got my phantom PCB's in yesterday


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There is nothing uniform about that board, just like mine.


Yeah, Key word is "Trying".







Got rid of all the red as it was really distracting to my eyes.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Got my phantom PCB's in yesterday


If it isn't going in a skeldon...imma be real upset.


----------



## Prymus

Ok so i went into the basement of a bank,part of my job i go into almost every business in Nashville, and in a box I find a IBM model m. I forgot it in my work car but so I can't tell you the year of it. They gave me it when I asked. They didn't know what it was. I only know through OCN..I however don't know the significance of the find I just know there are people that like them in the MEch board scene. So what will I enjoy about it what's it worth and what markings do I need to come back with to let you know what it is...looked like it had a grey spiral cord and a ps/2 end.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Ok so i went into the basement of a bank,part of my job i go into almost every business in Nashville, and in a box I find a IBM model m. I forgot it in my work car but so I can't tell you the year of it. They gave me it when I asked. They didn't know what it was. I only know through OCN..I however don't know the significance of the find I just know there are people that like them in the MEch board scene. So what will I enjoy about it what's it worth and what markings do I need to come back with to let you know what it is...looked like it had a grey spiral cord and a ps/2 end.


Taking a picture of the front and back would be the easiest.


----------



## sWaY20

Ready to join, just got this today.

















tappin from the Note II


----------



## Paradigm84

Fill in the form in the OP and I'll add you now.


----------



## Prymus

so what do I have..is it a good one?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do I have..is it a good one?


Looks like it's doesn't have buckling springs.
http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/9608/subcatid/0/id/482912


----------



## Prymus

Oh well. At last I have a ducky.


----------



## Prymus

Oh well. At last I have a ducky.


----------



## tigim101

Finally! Im part of the club. Brand new Keycool 84, with cherry mx browns. Im loving the small size, my desk feels so much less cluttered now.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Mechanicalkeyboards are all out of Duckys (White LED x TKL x browns/blues) won't be getting anything till next month, in the mean time any places I can check out that sales 'em in the USA?

Edit: I just noticed this question has been asked on the ducky shine thread. sorry if this question is starting to annoy you guys.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Got my phantom PCB's in yesterday


you can keep the keyboard guts, just gimmie the shrimp chips.....

I see you're a fan of them. Maybe i can pay you in shrimp chips for you to make me a GH60 lol.


----------



## john1016

So I got my first mech board today. It's going to take a bit to get used to, but so far I love it.





So far there is no problem with the lights, been on for hours







.


----------



## willywill

I didn't see this one but Newegg already selling the Meka G1 Prime Edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162020&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Keyboards-_-N82E16823162020&gclid=CN3Ive7K1LYCFYHc4Aod63wAdg


----------



## cod2

Is there any other place selling this PURE PBT Cherry MX Keycap Set? http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=288


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> So far there is no problem with the lights, been on for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had mine for 2 weeks now, use it everyday for atleast 5-6hours a day, and the backlight has been perfect. I only have it on the 3rd brightness setting though (not sure if that helps things). But it has been flawless in the time I've used it sofar. Enjoy it mate, once you get used to the mechanical switches you will never want to used anything else haha.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cod2*
> 
> Is there any other place selling this PURE PBT Cherry MX Keycap Set? http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=288


Not that I can find, do they not ship to Brazil?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> you can keep the keyboard guts, just gimmie the shrimp chips.....
> 
> I see you're a fan of them. Maybe i can pay you in shrimp chips for you to make me a GH60 lol.


LoL, I've tried them and they are pretty good.


----------



## cod2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not that I can find, do they not ship to Brazil?












Yes, according to their FAQ:
Quote:


> *My Country is NOT listed on your shipping list.*
> 
> Some Countries are not listed on our 'Shipping List' at checkout due to the increased propensity of fraudulent orders in those countries. However, we have found a solution to make sure legitimate customers living in these countries can still buy keyboards!
> 
> Please email us ([email protected]) with the keyboards / accessories you would like to order along with your full address. We will then send you a PayPal payment invoice with the total order cost (products + shipping).
> 
> Please note the following:
> We will only accept payment from Confirmed PayPal addresses.
> You are NOT required to go through with an order once you receive the invoice total. However, please remember that it typically costs at least $40 to ship a keyboard overseas. To save everyone's time, please do not request a detailed invoice if such an amount is unacceptable.
> 
> Feel free to contact us with any questions.


I've sent a couple of e-mails with no response. Can't find another place to buy... I'll keep trying with them.


----------



## Harbec

Decided to switch the o-rings from my WASD w/ MX blacks to my KBT Pure. Lovin' the feel of blues with orings.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Ok i'll join













CM Storm Quick Fire Stealth Cherry MX Brown switches


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ok i'll join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire Stealth Cherry MX Brown switches


sexyyy
wondering when will the green switch one out


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ok i'll join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire Stealth Cherry MX Brown switches


That's one nice keyboard.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> sexyyy
> wondering when will the green switch one out


Green switches are for sale already, its just $10 more then Blue and Brown switches


----------



## dzyvette

Finally made the switch from my g15s!
Was originally gonna get Ducky shine 2 but this came up for just $41 so I decided to try it!


----------



## Eviscerated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made the switch from my g15s!
> Was originally gonna get Ducky shine 2 but this came up for just $41 so I decided to try it!


You are so lucky you got one before they sold out.. I would have bought one even though I already have a Blackwidow.
Can't believe I missed such a good deal... :/


----------



## dzyvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviscerated*
> 
> You are so lucky you got one before they sold out.. I would have bought one even though I already have a Blackwidow.
> Can't believe I missed such a good deal... :/


Yea, I was in a market for a new GPU so I was hanging around alot at the Online deals sections this week. So what I do now is check the online deals regularly hehe even when I'm outside or at work







.


----------



## Eviscerated

Yeah, I should start doing that too I probably missed out on so many other deals too


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> Yea, I was in a market for a new GPU so I was hanging around alot at the Online deals sections this week. So what I do now is check the online deals regularly hehe even when I'm outside or at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


41 bucks? That's an incredible deal. WE ALL JELLY

Look at this sexy sexy beast


----------



## Tarnix

Catching up with the flood of posts after being lazy for a month, *Spam ahead.* Post will be updated as soon as I read new posts until further notice







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> K, it may was an exaggeration, but I see a funny and creative keyboard related picture as a worthwhile contribution in the context of this specific thread.


I didn't make the rules. I personally think that every second of genuine happy laugh contributes to the world.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I wanted to get an *upgrade* from my *IBM Model M*. What's the best mech keyboard for $125?


Wouldn't that be a downgrade?







Especially at that price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, if I got a new one it would be a Topre or maybe a Filco Minila.
> 
> Also have any of you seen the Ducky 78 board? That thing is absurd.


Just did. I concur. My brain hurts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I just need to practice not bottoming the keys out so much.


After about a month or two, I'm still trying not to, I have a very strong tendency to "keybash". I'm getting better, though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm definitely fully converted to mechanical keyboards. I was at Staples today, looking at chairs, and the Logitech laser [etched?] illuminated keyboard that I used to really enjoy and want just felt too hard to press and not good enough. At first, mechanical switches felt odd, but after a few weeks of use, I'm definitely adjusted and like how crisp they feel vs. rubber domed keyboards. I wish I had some free cash to spend on more keyboards--I'd get MX blues and blacks (I've _tried_ them before, but owning and using frequently gives a better idea).

Actually I wish there were a "mechanical keyboard library" type of place, where you could "check out" keyboards with various switch types for a week and play with them until you find the one or two you like the most, switch-wise.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, I'd like to jump on the bandwagon.



Gotta love those LED's!


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm definitely fully converted to mechanical keyboards. I was at Staples today, looking at chairs, and the Logitech laser [etched?] illuminated keyboard that I used to really enjoy and want just felt too hard to press and not good enough. At first, mechanical switches felt odd, but after a few weeks of use, I'm definitely adjusted and like how crisp they feel vs. rubber domed keyboards. I wish I had some free cash to spend on more keyboards--I'd get MX blues and blacks (I've _tried_ them before, but owning and using frequently gives a better idea).
> 
> Actually I wish there were a "mechanical keyboard library" type of place, where you could "check out" keyboards with various switch types for a week and play with them until you find the one or two you like the most, switch-wise.


If you live near a MicroCenter you can always buy, try then return/exchange if you don't like it and they are quite good at stocking keyboards that have different switches. Amazon has a good return policy as well. Other than that, no chance at having a physical tech library.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I do, but I hate doing that =/ It's bad practice in my opinion, as it ends up being included into product prices and shipping charges--for those people who return for stupid reasons.

What would be awesome is if Microcenter had a display of keyboards with different switches, like they do with open-box assembled computer cases.


----------



## Omega215d

I feel the same way sometimes and end up keeping some stuff and giving it to relatives or sell the items online. You could always ask the manager or higher ups at Microcenter about such a practice. I know Best Buy does it with certain keyboards but always rubber dome ones.


----------



## zflamewing

The Frys around the corner from my house has mechanical keyboards out on display for testing before. I've seen the CM Storm Trigger in Browns most recently.


----------



## Nuzart

New camera so I thought what better way to practice taking photos.


----------



## Bytelove

I love my Ducky.


----------



## zflamewing

The shine with the orange LED's is looking more and more tasty by the day.


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> New camera so I thought what better way to practice taking photos.


Ohh good two honey in one picture


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> New camera so I thought what better way to practice taking photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Eviscerated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> New camera so I thought what better way to practice taking photos.


What keyboard is that? Is that a KBC Poker?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Received my Ducky Nordic Skulls (The Exoskull and The Ancient). I cleaned after the pictures and are a lil' more shinier than in the pictures but these will do


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Received my Ducky Nordic Skulls (The Exoskull and The Ancient). I cleaned after the pictures and are a lil' more shinier than in the pictures but these will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gotta say, those look better in your pics than in the Ducky pics. Really digging that one on the ESC key. Looks good on your board.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! What kind of camera did you get?


Just a Nikon 1 J1 with 10-30mm lense. I have only ever had a phone camera previously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviscerated*
> 
> What keyboard is that? Is that a KBC Poker?


KBC Poker with Duck case and IMSTO thick PBT keycaps.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> KBC Poker with Duck case and IMSTO thick PBT keycaps.


Sell the Duck Poker case to me









Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Sell the Duck Poker case to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


NEVAH


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Received my Ducky Nordic Skulls (The Exoskull and The Ancient). I cleaned after the pictures and are a lil' more shinier than in the pictures but these will do


Ive been all over the web and its all sold out








where to get one?anyone?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Ordered a GH60 with MX Greens, my first custom keyboard!







Now for the looooooooooong wait for it to be manufactured, assembled, and shipped.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Sell the Duck Poker case to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> NEVAH
Click to expand...

Lol Fair enough! You're Nunez, right?










Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Lol Fair enough! You're Nunez, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


GH invasion!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> GH invasion!


Geekhack....who would go there. That site is lame...all they ever post about is keyboards.









Modded one of my IBM AT F keyboards to a traditional ANSI layout.

From this...


To this...


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Ordered a GH60 with MX Greens, my first custom keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the looooooooooong wait for it to be manufactured, assembled, and shipped.


The wait for GH60 isn't as long as some other things







Round 4 for example. I've waited a year for my Treble poker case, though that's understandable after the issues he's run into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Lol Fair enough! You're Nunez, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


Yup that's me.


----------



## draterrojam

new ducky caps for my ducky pro tkl...don't use the wasd key lights that much. But I like


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Gotta say, those look better in your pics than in the Ducky pics. Really digging that one on the ESC key. Looks good on your board.


Thanks!







The pics on techkeys weren't that great but I'm definitely glad I bought them in time before they sold out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Ive been all over the web and its all sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where to get one?anyone?


Sorry, they are sold out I believe. You could look for one on a foreign site but can't guarantee international shipping even if you find it


----------



## Krullmeister

I found the keycaps here in Sweden and I'm really tempted to buy them (no international shipping sorry mate ): ) but not sure which one I should get that would look the best with my red LED Ducky Shine.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new ducky caps for my ducky pro tkl...don't use the wasd key lights that much. But I like


What's the white esc key look like?


----------



## alex1337

Forgive me for the stupid question, Im looking into mech keyboards and will most likely buy a ducky Shine II within this week. Would anyone here know if it would take a beating? I get abit mad when playing CSGO and i die to some crouch spraying newbie


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Forgive me for the stupid question, Im looking into mech keyboards and will most likely buy a ducky Shine II within this week. Would anyone here know if it would take a beating? I get abit mad when playing CSGO and i die to some crouch spraying newbie


I haven't broken mine yet and I'm quite violent gamer







I completely smashed my SteelSeries glass mousepad after ramming my hand onto it after playing some War of the Roses... Damn OP horses









My keyboard is very much alive and kicking though! I wouldn't go overboard with it though...


----------



## jellybeans69

After long thought decided to get one myself at last

Quickfire Pro / Red's






And with crappy cyber-shot camera it's hard to get decent non grainy pic


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> And with crappy cyber-shot camera it's hard to get decent non grainy pic


Grainy pic = high ISO setting from poor lighting. Try reducing ISO and getting better light.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Grainy pic = high ISO setting from poor lighting. Try reducing ISO and getting better light.


Already tried with both light from monitor/lamp with low iso







These are best i could get without it being grainy or too smudged.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Already tried with both light from monitor/lamp with low iso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are best i could get without it being grainy or too smudged.


The sensor is probably small, so you need even better light than that to decrease the graininess. By that I mean put it next to a window in the daytime, and you should see better results. I can easily take grainy photos with my fancier camera when lighting is poor. Your photos are not that bad--I'm just saying that I've learned the importance of good lighting the hard way. Most of those pretty glossy shots you see that look professional can be done with large-sensor expensive cameras, but generally the important factor is good lighting (people even improvise bright evenly-lit lightboxes with white canvases or paperboards).

P.S.: your red / orange LED color came out really well--and that's difficult for many cameras. Mine shows up pink and I have to play with image processing software afterwards.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The sensor is probably small, so you need even better light than that to decrease the graininess. By that I mean put it next to a window in the daytime, and you should see better results. I can easily take grainy photos with my fancier camera when lighting is poor. Your photos are not that bad--I'm just saying that I've learned the importance of good lighting the hard way. Most of those pretty glossy shots you see that look professional are can be done with large-sensor expensive cameras, but generally the important factor is good lighting (people even improvise bright evenly-lit lightboxes with white canvases or paperboards).


Might get myself something like something like 1.0 sensor camera eventually out of 30-40 pics and experimenting with iso/lighting this was best i could get , i wanted leds to be seen nicely with keyboard near window it'd be near impossible.

Third pic is with red-white balance turned on though. Second pic was done with 100 iso/expo at -1


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I found the keycaps here in Sweden and I'm really tempted to buy them (no international shipping sorry mate ): ) but not sure which one I should get that would look the best with my red LED Ducky Shine.


My first pick was The Exoskull, then The Ancient. Decided not to buy The Butcher because TBH the blunt horns look like small front pig tails. LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Forgive me for the stupid question, Im looking into mech keyboards and will most likely buy a ducky Shine II within this week. Would anyone here know if it would take a beating? I get abit mad when playing CSGO and i die to some crouch spraying newbie


I find this video to be amusing every time because of it's absurdity but it should at least give you an idea of how much **** a mechanical keyboard can take. I also remember watching an interview with a Steelseries dood and he was smashing his fists into the 6GV2 to prove you can rage on it.


----------



## alex1337

Hmm, would you guys recommend me blacks if im a heavy gamer, though I do a fair bit of typing where browsing or doing work... I am a fair typist with about 100wpm. I do not care about sound, though I like the "loud" sound of the mechanichal keyboard... I dont want a very light key so where if I rest my finger on the key it will press, or even a tiny bit of pressure.... Thanks


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Hmm, would you guys recommend me blacks if im a heavy gamer, though I do a fair bit of typing where browsing or doing work... I am a fair typist with about 100wpm. I do not care about sound, though I like the "loud" sound of the mechanichal keyboard... I dont want a very light key so where if I rest my finger on the key it will press, or even a tiny bit of pressure.... Thanks


Sounds like maybe you'd even like the newer greens? They have a tactile feedback like blues but take a lot more force to press, and they make a light click sound at the actuation point.

All MX Cherry switches are MX Cherry switches, so just go with a keyboard that has good reviews and suits you for its price and appearance. I'm happy with my CM Storm Trigger, personally. CM also has a couple of keyboard versions with MX Greens now (and all kinds with MX Blacks). Only thing I'd avoid would be Razer products for their questionable RMAs (just been reading bad stuff about their RMAs).


----------



## pjBSOD

My next MK purchase will be a HHK. I've had my Das S Ultimate Blank for ~2 years now and it's time for a change. It's going to take awhile though, I'm broke as hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Hmm, would you guys recommend me blacks if im a heavy gamer, though I do a fair bit of typing where browsing or doing work... I am a fair typist with about 100wpm.


It's a really linear switch that doesn't provide any tactile or audible feedback. It's great for gaming because of the encouragement to bottom out compared to other lighter switches to prevent from accidental key presses.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Hmm, would you guys recommend me blacks if im a heavy gamer, though I do a fair bit of typing where browsing or doing work... I am a fair typist with about 100wpm. I do not care about sound, though I like the "loud" sound of the mechanichal keyboard... I dont want a very light key so where if I rest my finger on the key it will press, or even a tiny bit of pressure.... Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Sounds like maybe you'd even like the newer greens? They have a tactile feedback like blues but take a lot more force to press, and they make a light click sound at the actuation point.
> 
> All MX Cherry switches are MX Cherry switches, so just go with a keyboard that has good reviews and suits you for its price and appearance. I'm happy with my CM Storm Trigger, personally. CM also has a couple of keyboard versions with MX Greens now (and all kinds with MX Blacks). Only thing I'd avoid would be Razer products for their questionable RMAs (just been reading bad stuff about their RMAs).


As a person whose average WPM is above 100 and has owned the Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Greens keyboard for a while, I'd recommend against the Cherry MX Green as a pure typing keyboard. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love the Green switches and I think they feel absolutely amazing but I came to realize that the Greens are just stiff enough that they will reduce your WPM because of the amount of force you have to give, especially for your weaker fingers such as your pinky and ring finger. I found myself having to consciously give 100% effort when typing on Greens to achieve my standard higher WPM's. It's just so much easier to type without thinking accurately and fast on a lighter switch. If you're wanting to keep you WPM high and accurate, I honestly would just go with the Blues, Blacks, or Clears (more Blues than the others). I believe that these are heavy enough that your fingers won't accidentally press the key but light enough that it won't impede on your typing speed and accuracy. Honestly, as a pure typing keyboard, I'd go with Blues because they are stiff enough while being light enough and provide amazing audible and physical tactile feedback. If you think bottoming out becomes too loud, just purchase a set of O-rings to negate the bottoming out noise while still maintaining the amazing click. PBT keycaps will also greatly enhance your experience.

Currently typing on Clears


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> Forgive me for the stupid question, Im looking into mech keyboards and will most likely buy a ducky Shine II within this week. Would anyone here know if it would take a beating? I get abit mad when playing CSGO and i die to some crouch spraying newbie


It'll take more of a beating than any rubberdome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> After long thought decided to get one myself at last
> 
> Quickfire Pro / Red's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with crappy cyber-shot camera it's hard to get decent non grainy pic


Nice. Those pics aren't that bad.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice. Those pics aren't that bad.


Out of 40 pics these were the only decent ones







Nontheless feels strange to type on one after membrane keyboard, my wpm is bit less because of bit different spacing between keys , I could do ~100wpm now i'm at 85-90 due to mistyping some letters. Other than that I like it and typing sound is awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Out of 40 pics these were the only decent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nontheless feels strange to type on one after membrane keyboard, my wpm is bit less because of bit different spacing between keys , I could do ~100wpm now i'm at 85-90 due to mistyping some letters. Other than that I like it and typing sound is awesome.


I have the a cyber-shot too, I know the feels. But I'm use to it and I can pretty much pin point the right ISO settings in low light area's. Also, using a tri-pod helps. About your WPM, once you get use to it, you'll be back up to 100 WPM or even more.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a nice clean Wang in the mail.



The best part.....orange omrons.


----------



## jellybeans69

Took only a day to get back up to the usual speed


----------



## Eviscerated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Took only a day to get back up to the usual speed


Nice, what KB do you use


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviscerated*
> 
> Nice, what KB do you use


As posted in last page Quickfire Pro with Cherry MX Red switches.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I thought I'd post this, as probably no one else would appreciate this...
(from a couple of days ago, when I was cleaning an old rubber-dome keyboard in storage and soaking some keycaps)



It was pretty funny and ran for my camera


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I thought I'd post this, as probably no one else would appreciate this...
> (from a couple of days ago, when I was cleaning an old rubber-dome keyboard in storage and soaking some keycaps)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty funny and ran for my camera


Haha! Really nice picture; glad you grabbed it.


----------



## boost

Leopold 660c(Topre Switche) 45g


----------



## pjBSOD

Nice board.


----------



## Paradigm84

If you send me one of those boards I'll make your name a fancy colour in the membership sheet. It's a win-win.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Nice! All the fancy keyboards I can't have =/


----------



## Tator Tot

I think that's one of the best compact layouts I've seen.

Too bad the keys are not the same as normal Topre boards. White body with White & Grey keys would be solid.


----------



## CJRhoades

Just noticed that it says I have a Das Model S Professional Silent in the members list. It's actually a Model S Ultimate (blank caps/cherry blue switches). Just sayin...











Please excuse the poor quality photo.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I think that's one of the best compact layouts I've seen.
> 
> Too bad the keys are not the same as normal Topre boards. White body with White & Grey keys would be solid.


It uses compatible keycaps. The only weird keycap is the short right shift.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Just noticed that it says I have a Das Model S Professional Silent in the members list. It's actually a Model S Ultimate (blank caps/cherry blue switches). Just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the poor quality photo.


If only I knew someone who could fix that.









Fixed.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Leopold 660c(Topre Switche) 45g
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hate you.


----------



## Roikyou

I use the ducky shine II mx cherry red with blue rings at home, only owned for a few weeks, use a crappy hp keyboard at work. I find myself at home, when typing small amounts, I double keystroke as it's so sensitive, go figure coming from a generic hp to a nice keyboard, plus the blue rings are still seating properly (install at the top, didn't seat, so it took some keystrokes to get some keys to register)


----------



## sWaY20

Is there a place to get smoked keycaps from?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Leopold 660c(Topre Switche) 45g
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I have one!


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Leopold 660c(Topre Switche) 45g


Any US retailer that will carry this board?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Any US retailer that will carry this board?


Probably not, considering the US is still strugling to get FC700R in. Or at least thats the last I knew.


----------



## boost

There is also a cherry version to this keyboard...

For those that want one, I'm running a mini ic/gb on geekhack


----------



## Nuzart

How much are the topre vs cherry?


----------



## ElevenEleven

General curiosity question: are the blank keycaps meant to remain completely blank, and people just guess what they are? I mean I can type fine without looking at my keyboard, but some of the less-used keys can take a bit of guesswork (like "Del", "Home", "page up", etc.)

Also, what are the low-range prices on some of these custom boards? I'd love to get another keyboard--preferably without the numpad part, for $60 or under--is that even possible? A lot of GH boards are quite expensive. I'd be fine with second-hand too.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> General curiosity question: are the blank keycaps meant to remain completely blank, and people just guess what they are? I mean I can type fine without looking at my keyboard, but some of the less-used keys can take a bit of guesswork (like "Del", "Home", "page up", etc.)
> 
> Also, what are the low-range prices on some of these custom boards? I'd love to get another keyboard--preferably without the numpad part, for $60 or under--is that even possible? A lot of GH boards are quite expensive. I'd be fine with second-hand too.


Mechanical keyboards will always be more expensive than rubberdome, that is why rubberdome has taken over. The Gimmicky razer/logitech keyboards are the exception. The blank keycaps are for those of us who don't need to look at a keyboard whatsoever, or can deal with making a few errors every now and again. For me I only really make mistakes for the odd symbol, like & and ^. Those two I always get mixed up.

You could most likely pick up a Coolermaster QFR for $60 2nd hand, possibly even new when deals are around on the egg or amazon. I'm not American so I'm not too sure how often those deals pop up. They aren't exactly custom though, but I'm not sure if thats what you really meant or just a normal mechanical board.

Hope that helps anyway.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Considering I got my keyboard brand new for $60 after rebate (with backlighting)--you can definitely get mechanical keyboards on a budget here. Rubber dome keyboards go for $60+ easily here too, and they don't even need to be very fancy for that. Rosewill branded (same OEM as Filco) mechanical keyboards were going for as little as $55 on Amazon open box like new (and $60-70 otherwise for different colored switches). I don't think it's unreasonable to expect to find a used keyboard in a good condition for that money at some point that's not as run-of-the-mill.

U.S. prices =/= Australian prices


----------



## Nuzart

Well, usually we have badluck when it comes to computer prices compared to US, but mechanical keyboards prices don't count. For example, http://www.mwave.com.au/product/sku-ab47383-mwave_mechanical_gaming_keyboard_black_cherry_key_switch $49 AUD.

Leopold and Realforce we also get cheaper than the US.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I was more making a point of your statement:

"Mechanical keyboards will always be more expensive than rubberdome, that is why rubberdome has taken over. The Gimmicky razer/logitech keyboards are the exception."

Which sort of sounded like I'm expecting too much and don't know what the difference is between mechanical keyboards and robber domes in prices. I've been following mechanical keyboard threads for a while now and sneak a peak at GH time to time. Those custom (and general mechanical) keyboards have to go somewhere eventually, with people buying multiples, switching them around, etc.

P.S.: And I'm proficient with a soldering iron, if need be. I'm just looking for the cheapest custom way to go.


----------



## Nuzart

That's true, but I know a lot of people modify their keyboards which increases the value, or just collect them. I myself have 4 boards atm and waiting on another one. Also Mechanical keyboards don't seem to lose value nearly as much as any other, thats probably because they last so long.

You can have a look in the classifieds on GH. Always boards for sale there.


----------



## athlon 64

And after so much waiting i should have my shine 2 white/cherry blue tomorrow. Can"t wait, i"ll post pictures.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Probably not, considering the US is still strugling to get FC700R in. Or at least thats the last I knew.


We have a Leopold dealer here in the US but their lazy, their business could've been so successful but instead they love getting hate by the community


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> There is also a cherry version to this keyboard...
> 
> For those that want one, I'm running a mini ic/gb on geekhack


Off to GH I go.


----------



## athlon 64

She finally arrived. A ducky shine 2 white/blue. I love the thing it"s fantastic. And white backlight looks very nice.
I have put rubber o-rings under all the keys. She is a lot quieter now, i like it more.

Add me to the club


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> 
> 
> She finally arrived. A ducky shine 2 white/blue. I love the thing it"s fantastic. And white backlight looks very nice.
> I have put rubber o-rings under all the keys. She is a lot quieter now, i like it more.
> 
> Add me to the club


what is that in front of your keyboard, a keychain?


----------



## Paradigm84

Looks like the official Ducky Keychain.


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah, they gave me a keychain. I love it, i can"t stop playing with it


----------



## CptAsian

I didn't get a keychain...








Bah, I have too many little trinkets. Still very cool.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Yeah, they gave me a keychain. I love it, i can"t stop playing with it


I want one!! , where can i buy?


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah, none of my friends got a keychain, i don"t know why did they pack me one







. I think you can order it here where i bought the keyboard: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I want one!! , where can i buy?


I picked one up from this guy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-Keychain-w-Blue-MX-Switch-Green-Keycap-/230839898413?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item35bf21512d


----------



## phillyd

Mph I need a ducky Shine II TKL with White LED's


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Mph I need a ducky Shine II TKL with White LED's


With blue switches? If so, that's the same keyboard that I'm looking to get, and if I'm not mistaken, ANDMYGUN is also going to get one. Seems to be a popular choice.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> With blue switches? If so, that's the same keyboard that I'm looking to get, and if I'm not mistaken, ANDMYGUN is also going to get one. Seems to be a popular choice.


Do blue's quite down with o rings? My dad has them on his Das but not sure if I could get used to the click.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Do blue's quite down with o rings? My dad has them on his Das but not sure if I could get used to the click.


I've never used o-rings before, but they should greatly dampen the sound.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Do blue's quite down with o rings? My dad has them on his Das but not sure if I could get used to the click.


Not really, no. They'll make the bottoming out silent, but thats it. The spring up will make a sound and blues are made to click.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've never used o-rings before, but they should greatly dampen the sound.


My G710+ came with o rings and browns and i love it. Wouldn't mind trying another switch type, either red's, blacks or greens i think for my next.


----------



## phillyd

It goes from a loud CLACK to a satisfying, softer click.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Do blue's quite down with o rings? My dad has them on his Das but not sure if I could get used to the click.


It will help quiet down the bottoming out sound, but won't help with the audible click. The audible click comes from the Blue being composed of a slider and a stem. The way to quiet Blues is to make "jailhouse Blues" and lock the slider in place or to make jerry-rigged pseudo whites by putting a dab of grease on the slider. Both of those require opening up the switch though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've never used o-rings before, but they should greatly dampen the sound.


Not with Blues since the noise comes from the slider.


----------



## john1016

I kinda like the click, but combined with the bottoming out sound it can be pretty loud(i can hear my dad typing thru walls when I am at his house, lol).


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not with Blues since the noise comes from the slider.


Yay, learning things!


----------



## ElevenEleven

O-rings don't make bottoming out silent--they make it quieter. I use them, and they've definitely augmented some of the noise, but not by that much, and only when actually hitting the bottom. I didn't add any O-rings to the numpad, and can tell the difference mashing on numpad keys vs. o-ringed keys, but both are far from quiet. (That's with MX Browns). Quiet would be some shallow chicklet keyboard.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> O-rings don't make bottoming out silent--they make it quieter. I use them, and they've definitely augmented some of the noise, but not by that much, and only when actually hitting the bottom. I didn't add any O-rings to the numpad, and can tell the difference mashing on numpad keys vs. o-ringed keys, but both are far from quiet. (That's with MX Browns). Quiet would be some shallow chicklet keyboard.


Well obviously it's not silent. Nothing is silent. You will always have the sound of your fingers hitting the keycaps, then the sound of the switch sliding as well as the spring up. However the plastic on rubber is far quieter than plastic smashing on plastic.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Not really, no. *They'll make the bottoming out silent*, but thats it. The spring up will make a sound and blues are made to click.


Edited after retesting: I was specifically commenting on that, because it's very misleading to those who think O-rings will make their keyboard very quiet. The bottoming out is dampened indeed, but the overall sound is close to undampened keys, just a bit softer. Pressing on keys softly and not bottoming out will make a quitet typing experience, but typing normally and not bottoming out often still sounds about the same.

With o-rings in place, my MX Browns sound a tad louder than an average rubber-dome keyboard, if I don't bottom out at all.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Edited after retesting: I was specifically commenting on that, because it's very misleading to those who think O-rings will make their keyboard very quiet. The bottoming out is dampened indeed, but the overall sound is close to undampened keys, just a bit softer. Pressing on keys softly and not bottoming out will make a quitet typing experience, but typing normally and not bottoming out often still sounds about the same.
> 
> With o-rings in place, my MX Browns sound a tad louder than an average rubber-dome keyboard, if I don't bottom out at all.


Well for starters I never said it'll make the keyboard silent. Only bottoming out, which I admit I could have used another word, and yes it makes a huge difference on bottoming out. Unless of course you have extremely sensitive ears, in which case no mechanical keyboard will sound nice for you. The original question was about blues, bottoming out with o-rings will sound pretty damn silent in comparison to the actual blues.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm sorry, I shouldn't have been so argumentative. You know the sound of blues better too.


----------



## athlon 64

I filled my shine 2 with o-rings. They won"t make the click quieter but bottoming out will be a lot quieter. I like it a lot more with dampeners because it"s now not that loud at all. If you bought a cherry blue keyboard it means you wanted the clicky sound and it will stay. I love it like this. That clicky sound actually gives more psyhological feedback. But i would say that cherry blue with dampeners is quieter then cherry brown withouth them.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Thinking about replacing my KBT Race (Browns) for a Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 (Browns) just cant decide if im going to keep or sell my current keyboard.

whats better a cooler master storm quickfire rapid or Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 and does the cooler master come backlit or no?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Thinking about replacing my KBT Race (Browns) for a Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 (Browns) just cant decide if im going to keep or sell my current keyboard.
> 
> whats better a cooler master storm quickfire rapid or Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 and does the cooler master come backlit or no?


I'd ditch the race and get a Poker/Pure/GH60 just because they are an awesome size. The QFR doesn't have backlights. I can't say I've tried a Ducky, but I only tend to recommend them if backlights are one of the major criteria. As soon as you throw backlighting on a keyboard you almost immediately lose keycap quality. That being said, the QFR keycaps are pretty dodgy too.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I'd ditch the race and get a Poker/Pure/GH60 just because they are an awesome size. The QFR doesn't have backlights. I can't say I've tried a Ducky, but I only tend to recommend them if backlights are one of the major criteria. As soon as you throw backlighting on a keyboard you almost immediately lose keycap quality. That being said, the QFR keycaps are pretty dodgy too.


I dont like the size of the Poker/Pure/GH60 and starting to get annoyed with the arrow keys on my race, im pretty much sold on the ducky, but if i were to give up on the backlight, what other options do i have that are the same style as the QFR and DK9087 ?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I dont like the size of the Poker/Pure/GH60 and starting to get annoyed with the arrow keys on my race, im pretty much sold on the ducky, but if i were to give up on the backlight, what other options do i have that are the same style as the QFR and DK9087 ?


Well I'd say the Ducky and not give up on backlight. If not, Leopold FC700R is the best value for money (In Australia anyway). Solid board, and solid keycaps. There are plenty of TKL boards out there though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Well I'd say the Ducky and not give up on backlight. If not, Leopold FC700R is the best value for money (In Australia anyway). Solid board, and solid keycaps. There are plenty of TKL boards out there though.


Ya i think im just going to get the DK9087 but mechanicalkeyboards.com and NCIX don't have it in stock, and ebay only has the chinese versions, anywhere else that would have these in stock ?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ya i think im just going to get the DK9087 but mechanicalkeyboards.com and NCIX don't have it in stock, and ebay only has the chinese versions, anywhere else that would have these in stock ?


Sorry I'm Australian, don't know too much about where to buy stuff in the US besides newegg/amazon. Someone else will be better at answering that for you.

Do you guys have a site like staticice.com.au for the US? think shopbot.com.au has a US version too?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I know Tankguys have the largest selection of Ducky keyboards, but not sure about Canada.

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards.html


----------



## Nuzart

Oh Canada, my bad.


----------



## refirendum

My quickfire rapid. cherry mx blue + o-ring key dampeners and pink wasd/arrow/esc


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I know Tankguys have the largest selection of Ducky keyboards, but not sure about Canada.
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards.html


Not in stock


----------



## Qu1ckset

What's the major difference between MX Cherry brown and red switches?

Reds harder to press and good for gaming and but worse for typing?

Right now I use my nostromo for fps but going to try and make the switch to keyboard.

Only reason I used the nostromo is because i was a hardcore console gamer and the keyboard was overwhelming for me to start out on, but since I used the nostromo I can actually game on my KBT Race not as good tho, but progress


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What's the major difference between MX Cherry brown and red switches?
> 
> Reds harder to press and good for gaming and but worse for typing?
> 
> Right now I use my nostromo for fps but going to try and make the switch to keyboard.
> 
> Only reason I used the nostromo is because i was a hardcore console gamer and the keyboard was overwhelming for me to start out on, but since I used the nostromo I can actually game on my KBT Race not as good tho, but progress


I haven't tried any other switches Quickfire Pro Red's is my first mech ever , and they are super easy to press


----------



## phillyd

Reds are Linear, easy to click and no tacticle bump
Browns have the same activation force IIRC but there is a tactical bump.on your way down, so you can feel the actuation.


----------



## theamdman

I'll be honest guys, I freakin love my mx11800 but I think it's time to retire. What MX brown boards can be had for 50-70 used? Beige is a plus btw


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Reds are Linear, easy to click and no tacticle bump
> Browns have the same activation force IIRC but there is a tactical bump.on your way down, so you can feel the actuation.


Yeah it is a very slight yet noticeable. Sorry for the double post - hard to edit mobile.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> My quickfire rapid. cherry mx blue + o-ring key dampeners and pink wasd/arrow/esc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! What kind of O-rings?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hmm il go to the local computer store and try out the keyboards and see if I like red more then my current brown switches


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hmm il go to the local computer store and try out the keyboards and see if I like red more then my current brown switches


It's quite easy to mistype as it takes barely any force to press


----------



## Krullmeister

Hey guys, I'm contemplating getting a secondary keyboard for some modding and basically just for fun. I've got a Ducky Shine 2 with blue switches right now and I'm looking at some Tenkeyless keyboards. The two that I'm looking at the mostly is the Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless and the CM Storm Quickfire. I read somewhere that these two were made by the same OEM, is there any real reason to choose the Filco that is almost double the price of the Quickfire if I plan on painting it and replacing the keycaps to blanks?

Also, any tips on switches to compliment the blue ones I have at the moment. I'm basically down to either trying to find a keyboard with greens or go with blacks or reds.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> It's quite easy to mistype as it takes barely any force to press


Ya see that would be super annoying to me, think I'm just gunna sell my race and get the CM Quickfire Rapid with red switches to try it out and use it till the Ducky DK9087 comes back in stock and the put the CM away for a backup, can never have to many PC parts laying around lol









Hate the arrowkey placement on the race screws me up on typing sometimes, hit them instead of shift by accident, or pressing the up arrow key when meaning to press the left.. had enough of that o those errors. TKL keyboard for me from now on!


----------



## refirendum

WASD keyboard blue o-rings.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> WASD keyboard blue o-rings.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## refirendum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Wasd is a brand of mech keyboards/parts/acc. I got the blue o-rings they sell.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasd is a brand of mech keyboards/parts/acc. I got the blue o-rings they sell.
Click to expand...

I know.

People usually say they bought the product rather than just naming it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Has anyone here tried using custom keycaps on CM Storm Trigger keyboards? I'd like to get some metal keys, but not sure if their shape will be very off for my keyboard.


----------



## CptAsian

mechanicalkeyboards.com just got their shipment of Ducky's in! Gonna jump on that TKL Shine with blues.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> mechanicalkeyboards.com just got their shipment of Ducky's in! Gonna jump on that TKL Shine with blues.


wow, hopefully they stay in stock till thursday!!


----------



## Nova.

Jumping on this. My first mechanical keyboard. Getting an MX Brown with red LEDS!


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know.
> 
> People usually say they bought the product rather than just naming it.


I think she? was asked earlier what o-rings she had.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh, my apologies then.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Wow http://mechanicalkeyboards.com got a shipment of all the Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 keyboards and there stock is already demolished lol, i bought the second last red LED with Brown switches keyboard, most the other led colors for brown switches except for blue are out of stock, i guess blue LEDs isnt a popular backlight compared to Red, White, Green and Purple...


----------



## Deviy

But blue LED looks so good!!


----------



## phillyd

Eh ever since my old BWU, I can't like blue LED's


----------



## Qu1ckset

My nostromo and deathadder both have the blue backlight but I never have to look at them to use it, but when looking at the nostromo at night I could tell blue backlight on a keyboard would be hard the eyes seeing how I actually look at my keyboard a lot..

It's does look good tho


----------



## superj1977

Qpad MK-80, Blues.


----------



## phillyd

I have a list of keyboards I want to own in the coming years.
Ducky Shine 2 TKL white LED's
Vortex KBT Pure
Ducky DK9087G2 Pro TKL
Ducky YOTG TKL
HHKB Pro 2 (Dark Grey)
CM Storm QFR
Real force 87U TKL black
Leopold Otaku TKL grey
Filco Ninja Majestouch 2 TKL

Basically I want a bunch of slightly different TKL's.


----------



## .theMetal

Question: What is literally the cheapest mech board I can get with browns or blues? just price wise cheapest. I'm contemplating one for work.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Question: What is literally the cheapest mech board I can get with browns or blues? just price wise cheapest. I'm contemplating one for work.


Ducky 1087xm, though it's a tad loud and different from anything with cherry MX switches thanks to the knock off ALPS switches, should be about $50 shipped, then there's the Cherry G84-4100 which has slimline Cherry ML Switches, but those also aren't as nice as Chery MX Switches, but you can snag one off ebay for ~$20


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have a list of keyboards I want to own in the coming years.
> Ducky Shine 2 TKL white LED's
> Vortex KBT Pure
> Ducky DK9087G2 Pro TKL
> Ducky YOTG TKL
> HHKB Pro 2 (Dark Grey)
> CM Storm QFR
> Real force 87U TKL black
> Leopold Otaku TKL grey
> Filco Ninja Majestouch 2 TKL
> 
> Basically I want a bunch of slightly different TKL's.


whats YOTG? Year of the Goat?
maybe in 2 years it'll release lol.

Any specifics why you want a Shine 2 instead of say the Shine 3?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Question: What is literally the cheapest mech board I can get with browns or blues? just price wise cheapest. I'm contemplating one for work.


This Monoprice one is one of the cheapest with actual MX switches. Also keep an eye on the Rosewill mechanical keyboard series on NewEgg, they go on sale fairly often, as do the CM Quickfire series.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I eventually want to get a KMAC sometime in my life...when I could afford such a thing


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know.
> 
> People usually say they bought the product rather than just naming it.


LOL! This lil' conversation had me giggling.


----------



## .theMetal

cool appreciate it







that monoprice is tempting


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, just got my first (it's really my second, but I only had my last one for about a week) mechanical keyboard and thought I'd join the club! Here's a pic of my Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry MX Blues and orange backlighting:




Also, in case you are wondering, the other keyboard I had was a CM Storm QuickFire TK with MX Blues and blue backlighting, but I decided that I couldn't do without a full keyboard, so I traded it on here for a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns, which should be here tomorrow (as long as the shipping doesn't get held up). That will be my work keyboard, but I'll post pics when it comes in.

Here's a pic of the TK I traded:


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my first (it's really my second, but I only had my last one for about a week) mechanical keyboard and thought I'd join the club! Here's a pic of my Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry MX Blues and orange backlighting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in case you are wondering, the other keyboard I had was a CM Storm QuickFire TK with MX Blues and blue backlighting, but I decided that I couldn't do without a full keyboard, so I traded it on here for a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns, which should be here tomorrow (as long as the shipping doesn't get held up). That will be my work keyboard, but I'll post pics when it comes in.
> 
> Here's a pic of the TK I traded:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You really needed the numpad? I honestly think only accountants need a numpad lol. I have one on my 104U and forget to use it when in excel and such. I've just gotten use to not having one It's slower to try and use it.


----------



## phillyd

I think having a separate numpad on the left would be ideal.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You really needed the numpad? I honestly think only accountants need a numpad lol. I have one on my 104U and forget to use it when in excel and such. I've just gotten use to not having one It's slower to try and use it.


Yeah, I use Excell a lot at home and I'm very used to having a number pad and arror keys, so when I tried to use the TK, I quickly learned that it was not working for me. That's OK, the Ducky is really awesome and I should have the QF Pro today when I get home, so it all worked out.


----------



## Paradigm84

My sincere apologies for the delay with KOTM this month, lots of stuff has been getting in the way.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1381196/keyboard-of-the-month-april-13

It'll be open for voting for 7 days as usual.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My sincere apologies for the delay with KOTM this month, lots of stuff has been getting in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1381196/keyboard-of-the-month-april-13
> 
> It'll be open for voting for 7 days as usual.


It's cool man....everyone should just vote for entry #6 anyways.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> It's cool man....everyone should just vote for entry #6 anyways.


It has no competition IMHO

Maybe next month I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my first (it's really my second, but I only had my last one for about a week)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mechanical keyboard and thought I'd join the club! Here's a pic of my Ducky Shine 2 with Cherry MX Blues and orange backlighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in case you are wondering, the other keyboard I had was a CM Storm QuickFire TK with MX Blues and blue backlighting, but I decided that I couldn't do without a full keyboard, so I traded it on here for a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns, which should be here tomorrow (as long as the shipping doesn't get held up). That will be my work keyboard, but I'll post pics when it comes in.
> 
> Here's a pic of the TK I traded:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Thanks! I actually just got my second one in the mail tonight, a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns. This will be my work keyboard, so once I get it cleaned up and get the o-rings put on it, I'll be lugging it into the office, then I'll have nice keyboards to work on no matter what computer I'm at, I'm pretty pumped about that!


----------



## Paradigm84

In more keyboard related news, I bought some O-rings earlier, should be here tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In more keyboard related news, I bought some O-rings earlier, should be here tomorrow hopefully.


For what switch? I think they go best in blues. Have'm installed in my blues


----------



## Qu1ckset

Sold my KBT Race, typing on a crappy $10 keyboard (Xtreme Gear), my ducky should arrive sometime next week!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! I actually just got my second one in the mail tonight, a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns. This will be my work keyboard, so once I get it cleaned up and get the o-rings put on it, I'll be lugging it into the office, then I'll have nice keyboards to work on no matter what computer I'm at, I'm pretty pumped about that!


I'd be pumped too! I had to get a Duckey MX Blue for work, because typing on a rubber dome keyboard wasn't cutting. I love me some mech. boards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In more keyboard related news, I bought some O-rings earlier, should be here tomorrow hopefully.


What kind of O-rings?


----------



## WonderMutt

So, note to self (and anyone who cares to listen), when applying o-rings, don't slack off, do the whole keyboard!

I got my QF Pro in the mail yesterday, took some time last night and tore it apart, cleaned everything real well and decided that because it was late and I was tired, I was only going to put the o-rings on the keys I use the most (letters, num pad, punctuations, etc.), and just leave the other keys normal. Well, now I'm kicking myself.

I brought the keyboard into work, and the keys I put the o-rings on are prefect (feel good, nice and quite), but every time I hit the back space, a number key (above the letters) or my spacebar, it is SSSOOOO loud! The switches are MX Browns, so it's not as bad as the Blues on my Ducky at home, but in my *very* quiet office, they sound terrible!

I don't feel like lugging this thing back home, so I'm going to have to bring my key puller and o-rings to work and do it here (that should get some weird looks), but I have to do something. I love having the mech here at work (especially since I'm on this thing 8+ hours a day), but these non o-ringed keys are driving me nuts (and I can just imagine what my co workers are thinking of me right now).

Anyway, just a tip&#8230;

Also, a question about o-rings: when I put them on the larger keys (spacebar, backspace, etc) should I put them on all of the stems, or just the one with the switch (as they all have 2 dummy stems and one with the switch)? Just wanted to see what you guys thought. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In more keyboard related news, I bought some O-rings earlier, should be here tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what switch? I think they go best in blues. Have'm installed in my blues
Click to expand...

MX Browns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! I actually just got my second one in the mail tonight, a CM Storm QuickFire Pro with MX Browns. This will be my work keyboard, so once I get it cleaned up and get the o-rings put on it, I'll be lugging it into the office, then I'll have nice keyboards to work on no matter what computer I'm at, I'm pretty pumped about that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be pumped too! I had to get a Duckey MX Blue for work, because typing on a rubber dome keyboard wasn't cutting. I love me some mech. boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In more keyboard related news, I bought some O-rings earlier, should be here tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of O-rings?
Click to expand...

Brown ones.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So, note to self (and anyone who cares to listen), when applying o-rings, don't slack off, do the whole keyboard!
> 
> I got my QF Pro in the mail yesterday, took some time last night and tore it apart, cleaned everything real well and decided that because it was late and I was tired, I was only going to put the o-rings on the keys I use the most (letters, num pad, punctuations, etc.), and just leave the other keys normal. Well, now I'm kicking myself.
> 
> I brought the keyboard into work, and the keys I put the o-rings on are prefect (feel good, nice and quite), but every time I hit the back space, a number key (above the letters) or my spacebar, it is SSSOOOO loud! The switches are MX Browns, so it's not as bad as the Blues on my Ducky at home, but in my *very* quiet office, they sound terrible!
> 
> I don't feel like lugging this thing back home, so I'm going to have to bring my key puller and o-rings to work and do it here (that should get some weird looks), but I have to do something. I love having the mech here at work (especially since I'm on this thing 8+ hours a day), but these non o-ringed keys are driving me nuts (and I can just imagine what my co workers are thinking of me right now).
> 
> Anyway, just a tip&#8230;
> 
> Also, a question about o-rings: when I put them on the larger keys (spacebar, backspace, etc) should I put them on all of the stems, or just the one with the switch (as they all have 2 dummy stems and one with the switch)? Just wanted to see what you guys thought. Thanks!


I'd put them on all of them, then again my Filco has Costar stabilisers not Cherry so I only have one per switch anyway.


----------



## phillyd

I love my o rings on blues, and they make reds basically silent, I think I need to give browns and whites a chance, I think they might please me more.


----------



## Levesque

My mechanical gaming keyboards. K90. Look at those weapon keys! GEEK!


----------



## phillyd

That's pretty cool


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> It's cool man....everyone should just vote for entry #6 anyways.


I agree. Even though I am against you, my unicorn vomit board looks like a toy compared to yours. (I did get 3 votes already though







)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So, note to self (and anyone who cares to listen), when applying o-rings, don't slack off, do the whole keyboard!
> 
> I got my QF Pro in the mail yesterday, took some time last night and tore it apart, cleaned everything real well and decided that because it was late and I was tired, I was only going to put the o-rings on the keys I use the most (letters, num pad, punctuations, etc.), and just leave the other keys normal. Well, now I'm kicking myself.
> 
> I brought the keyboard into work, and the keys I put the o-rings on are prefect (feel good, nice and quite), but every time I hit the back space, a number key (above the letters) or my spacebar, it is SSSOOOO loud! The switches are MX Browns, so it's not as bad as the Blues on my Ducky at home, but in my *very* quiet office, they sound terrible!
> 
> I don't feel like lugging this thing back home, so I'm going to have to bring my key puller and o-rings to work and do it here (that should get some weird looks), but I have to do something. I love having the mech here at work (especially since I'm on this thing 8+ hours a day), but these non o-ringed keys are driving me nuts (and I can just imagine what my co workers are thinking of me right now).
> 
> Anyway, just a tip&#8230;
> 
> Also, a question about o-rings: when I put them on the larger keys (spacebar, backspace, etc) should I put them on all of the stems, or just the one with the switch (as they all have 2 dummy stems and one with the switch)? Just wanted to see what you guys thought. Thanks!


Hmm, spacebar on my CM Storm Trigger with MX Browns is very quiet. I did put 3 o-rings onto it (and all the longer keys with extra stems:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmm, spacebar on my CM Storm Trigger with MX Browns is very quiet. I did put 3 o-rings onto it (and all the longer keys with extra stems:


See, my stabilizer is different than yours. Mine has the metal bar that stabilizes it. The TK I traded had the same type you have there, but the Pro is different, and frankly, I really don't like these stabilizers. They are on all the bigger keys, and they are noisier and sound kinda tinny.

Thanks for the tip, though, I'll try putting the o-rings on all the stems and see how it works out. Just have to find the time to do it, maybe sometime next week.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmm, spacebar on my CM Storm Trigger with MX Browns is very quiet. I did put 3 o-rings onto it (and all the longer keys with extra stems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, my stabilizer is different than yours. Mine has the metal bar that stabilizes it. The TK I traded had the same type you have there, but the Pro is different, and frankly, I really don't like these stabilizers. They are on all the bigger keys, and they are noisier and sound kinda tinny.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, though, I'll try putting the o-rings on all the stems and see how it works out. Just have to find the time to do it, maybe sometime next week.
Click to expand...

The "metal bar" ones are Costar, generally favoured over the Cherry stabilisers as they don't feel quite as "mushy" on the bigger keys.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The "metal bar" ones are Costar, generally favoured over the Cherry stabilisers as they don't feel quite as "mushy" on the bigger keys.


True, they don't feel as "mushy" as the keys on the TK did, but they have a very noticeable tinny sound that is more irritating than the slight "mushiness" of the keys on the TK board. However, this is just my opinion.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> True, they don't feel as "mushy" as the keys on the TK did, but they have a very noticeable tinny sound that is more irritating than the slight "mushiness" of the keys on the TK board. However, this is just my opinion.


Odd, none of mine are tinny, they just have a nice quiet thwock when I bottom out. Maybe they need to be lubed or aren't seated properly?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The "metal bar" ones are Costar, generally favoured over the Cherry stabilisers as they don't feel quite as "mushy" on the bigger keys.
> 
> 
> 
> True, they don't feel as "mushy" as the keys on the TK did, but they have a very noticeable tinny sound that is more irritating than the slight "mushiness" of the keys on the TK board. However, this is just my opinion.
Click to expand...

That could be the stabilisers moving around?









I wonder how the sound will change when the O-rings arrive.


----------



## Mackem

Anyone know what size screws I would need for the Filco as the heads are a bit stripped on mine. There's two holding the PCB down to the bottom part of the case and the screw on the back under the sticker. I haven't a clue what size they are (What is the correct size screwdriver as well) and need replacements.


----------



## Pebruska

O-rings?! Like The Doctor says about blue stabilizers "They're just boring-ers, blue boring-ers!"

Anyway here's my mech, it's QuickFire TK if nobody knows









Pointless desktop shot...

And close-ups (poor ones)


----------



## refirendum

that's a really nice CM TK. i kind of wish i had gone for a TK when i decided on a keyboard now that i've seen how nicely lit they are. also, is that a savu sitting next to it?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmm, spacebar on my CM Storm Trigger with MX Browns is very quiet. I did put 3 o-rings onto it (and all the longer keys with extra stems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, my stabilizer is different than yours. Mine has the metal bar that stabilizes it. The TK I traded had the same type you have there, but the Pro is different, and frankly, I really don't like these stabilizers. They are on all the bigger keys, and they are noisier and sound kinda tinny.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, though, I'll try putting the o-rings on all the stems and see how it works out. Just have to find the time to do it, maybe sometime next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "metal bar" ones are Costar, generally favoured over the Cherry stabilisers as they don't feel quite as "mushy" on the bigger keys.
Click to expand...

They all have metal bars. Just FYI

Tapatalk yo!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmm, spacebar on my CM Storm Trigger with MX Browns is very quiet. I did put 3 o-rings onto it (and all the longer keys with extra stems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, my stabilizer is different than yours. Mine has the metal bar that stabilizes it. The TK I traded had the same type you have there, but the Pro is different, and frankly, I really don't like these stabilizers. They are on all the bigger keys, and they are noisier and sound kinda tinny.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, though, I'll try putting the o-rings on all the stems and see how it works out. Just have to find the time to do it, maybe sometime next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "metal bar" ones are Costar, generally favoured over the Cherry stabilisers as they don't feel quite as "mushy" on the bigger keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all have metal bars. Just FYI
> 
> Tapatalk yo!
Click to expand...

I was derpin'









I think it's fairly evident I'm not the most knowledgeable keyboard guy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> They all have metal bars. Just FYI
> 
> Tapatalk yo!


Are the Cherry bars hidden underneath--that seems doubtful? There aren't any visible bars on my keyboard--just triple-switch long keys (like space bar and shift) as shown on the photo.


----------



## Crazy9000

My keyboard doesn't have any metal bars on space either







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> They all have metal bars. Just FYI
> 
> Tapatalk yo!
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Cherry bars hidden underneath--that seems doubtful? There aren't any visible bars on my keyboard--just triple-switch long keys (like space bar and shift) as shown on the photo.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My keyboard doesn't have any metal bars on space either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So maybe I was only partially wrong.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I may have solved it:

Cherry stabilizer bars could be between the plate and the PCB, so they are not visible. Some google image searching:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=25594.0



That's why it wasn't obvious, since our keyboards have plates to cover up the PCB.


----------



## Crazy9000

AFAIK everything using dummy keys like the two shown above will have a stabilizer bar.


----------



## EpicPie

Just picked up the Corsair K70 in anodized black for $78 shipped.

Should be a nice side-grade from my CM QF 10KL MX Blue's.

Could anyone link me or PM me a link on where to get cheap o-rings to put under the key cap?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Corsair K70 in anodized black for $78 shipped.
> 
> Should be a nice side-grade from my CM QF 10KL MX Blue's.
> 
> Could anyone link me or PM me a link on where to get cheap o-rings to put under the key cap?


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just picked up the Corsair K70 in anodized black for $78 shipped.
> 
> Should be a nice side-grade from my CM QF 10KL MX Blue's.
> 
> Could anyone link me or PM me a link on where to get cheap o-rings to put under the key cap?


Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051XWXCE/ref=biss_dp_t_asn
$8.25 with free prime shipping.
Some people use cheap dental bands.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Are the Cherry bars hidden underneath--that seems doubtful? There aren't any visible bars on my keyboard--just triple-switch long keys (like space bar and shift) as shown on the photo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My keyboard doesn't have any metal bars on space either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So maybe I was only partially wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I may have solved it:
> 
> Cherry stabilizer bars could be between the plate and the PCB, so they are not visible. Some google image searching:
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=25594.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it wasn't obvious, since our keyboards have plates to cover up the PCB.


This.

Cherry stabs bar is under the plate.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> This.
> 
> Cherry stabs bar is under the plate.


Costar for life.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Costar for life.


In the process of switching keycaps from Poker to FIlco... not enjoying costar stabs here lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Costar for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of switching keycaps from Poker to FIlco... not enjoying costar stabs here lol.
Click to expand...

They can be a bit awkward to get the keys on, I agree there.









Especially when you made the idiotic choice of buying a UK layout board with the giant Enter key.


----------



## Nuzart

Never had one of those boards, so I have no idea.

However, what I'm in the process of.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Never had one of those boards, so I have no idea.
> 
> However, what I'm in the process of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.









The next board I get will be a US layout, finding good PBT keycaps with the UK layout is a complete pain.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I want to get some metal caps for my CM Storm Trigger, but I can't tell if they will stand out too much shape-wise. Sent a message with a question to an eBay seller (he's big on GH), but he never replied =/ Still have some keycaps saved in my cart, but not sure about actually getting them.


----------



## Nuzart

If they are Feng's zinc keycaps I believe they are OEM Profile. So your standard Filco/Das/CM keycaps.

Edit: Hes also very busy, so I wouldn't hold my breath about getting a reply, but if you buy you'd definitely get the keycaps in a decent time frame.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I want to get some metal caps for my CM Storm Trigger, but I can't tell if they will stand out too much shape-wise. Sent a message with a question to an eBay seller (he's big on GH), but he never replied =/ Still have some keycaps saved in my cart, but not sure about actually getting them.


Fairly sure I know which set you are talking about and from who, personally I wouldn't get them as they would be shiny and "slippy" as soon as you got them, but if you like them then you should go for them, worst case scenario they would only be slightly off.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> If they are Feng's zinc keycaps I believe they are OEM Profile. So your standard Filco/Das/CM keycaps.
> 
> Edit: Hes also very busy, so I wouldn't hold my breath about getting a reply, but if you buy you'd definitely get the keycaps in a decent time frame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fairly sure I know which set you are talking about and from who, personally I wouldn't get them as they would be shiny and "slippy" as soon as you got them, but if you like them then you should go for them, worst case scenario they would only be slightly off.


Yes and yes.

He's got compatibility listed as fairly vague, including a list of some keyboards but not Storm Trigger specifically, but I don't know if CM Storm Trigger has very different key profile from the ones listed, as my Trigger keys *look* different from some more traditional keyboards (maybe a tad smaller and more tapered). It could be because of their matte velvety finish, but they seem smaller at the top than say Ducky keys. Is that an incorrect visual assumption?

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that even if the keycap fits, it may be overall noticeably different in height, width, top shape, etc. Do you know if that may be the case for me?

And yes on the zinc keys--I was thinking of an Esc key and arrow keys, which are not commonly used for the feel to matter.


----------



## DefectX11

Hey- I'd be interested in entering in for this, but would I be able to add a new keyboard later?

I'm currently using a Black Widow ultimate, but I'm on the verge of getting an M (which I like much more)

Would I just wait for that to sign up?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefectX11*
> 
> Hey- I'd be interested in entering in for this, but would I be able to add a new keyboard later?
> 
> I'm currently using a Black Widow ultimate, but I'm on the verge of getting an M (which I like much more)
> 
> Would I just wait for that to sign up?


Yes, you can do that, you can either submit a copy of the form now for the BWU and another later for the M, or just one copy for both, either is fine.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> He's got compatibility listed as fairly vague, including a list of some keyboards but not Storm Trigger specifically, but I don't know if CM Storm Trigger has very different key profile from the ones listed, as my Trigger keys *look* different from some more traditional keyboards (maybe a tad smaller and more tapered). It could be because of their matte velvety finish, but they seem smaller at the top than say Ducky keys. Is that an incorrect visual assumption?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to get at is that even if the keycap fits, it may be overall noticeably different in height, width, top shape, etc. Do you know if that may be the case for me?
> 
> And yes on the zinc keys--I was thinking of an Esc key and arrow keys, which are not commonly used for the feel to matter.


He's stating the profile of the keycaps, which is OEM profile, not cherry. So pretty much all mechanical keyboards these days (bold statement) use OEM keycap sizes.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35285.0

http://elitekeyboards.com/proddata/images/th/redesc_compare1000_th0x0.jpg

Finished changing keycaps over. I didn't realise the filco had built up so much dust on the keycap.

Not sure how I feel about the 2 tone poker and 4 tone Filco.


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, you can do that, you can either submit a copy of the form now for the BWU and another later for the M, or just one copy for both, either is fine.


Speaking of which, I'm gonna have to update my list sometime soon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, you can do that, you can either submit a copy of the form now for the BWU and another later for the M, or just one copy for both, either is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm gonna have to update my list sometime soon.
Click to expand...

I look forward to it! It reminds me how boring my keyboard is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> He's stating the profile of the keycaps, which is OEM profile, not cherry. So pretty much all mechanical keyboards these days (bold statement) use OEM keycap sizes.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35285.0
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/proddata/images/th/redesc_compare1000_th0x0.jpg


Thank you for the information! Very helpful.


----------



## newmindsets

Submission Photo Proof

CoolerMaster Storm Trigger Cherry MX Red


----------



## Harbec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Corsair K70 in anodized black for $78 shipped.
> 
> Should be a nice side-grade from my CM QF 10KL MX Blue's.
> 
> Could anyone link me or PM me a link on where to get cheap o-rings to put under the key cap?


Gotta say, that is actually a really nice looking keyboard.


----------



## techfresh

Filco MJ2 Ninja Reds and Ducky Shine 2 Blues. Play and work. Hard to choose which I like more.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That could be the stabilisers moving around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the sound will change when the O-rings arrive.


It does sound like the stabilizer is what is making the sound, it is definitely a metallic, tinny sound.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Could anyone link me or PM me a link on where to get cheap o-rings to put under the key cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051XWXCE/ref=biss_dp_t_asn
> $8.25 with free prime shipping.
> Some people use cheap dental bands.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These are the ones I bought and I am very happy with them, they work really, really well on the Cherry MX Browns in my QF Pro. And for less than 1/2 the price of the WASD ones, its a great deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the 2 tone poker and 4 tone Filco.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I have to say, I like them both, I think they both look very, very awesome! I love them both!!









I just wish I could find keycaps that would show the backlighting through the letters like the stock keys on the Ducky Shine 2, I love the orange backlighting and don't want to give that up, but I would love to get some different colored (maybe white) keys. But I just can't give up this backlighting, it looks AWESOME.

Maybe I'll just paint the body white. I don't know.

Anyone ever painted a Ducky Shine 2? I'm just curious about how hard it is to get it apart to paint?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> that's a really nice CM TK. i kind of wish i had gone for a TK when i decided on a keyboard now that i've seen how nicely lit they are. also, *is that a savu sitting next to it?*


Yessir! I really love it because you can just put your whole palm on it and it feels goood.








Pics in here.


----------



## Nova.

I am sure this has been covered but I want to get some recommendations. Does anyone have a good wrist rest that they use for a TKL keyboard? I have used one on all my previous ones and cannot go without one.


----------



## newmindsets

How do we know if we made the club? xD


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmindsets*
> 
> How do we know if we made the club? xD


Check the sheet in the OP.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> I am sure this has been covered but I want to get some recommendations. Does anyone have a good wrist rest that they use for a TKL keyboard? I have used one on all my previous ones and cannot go without one.


I got this one just yesterday in the mail, I got the shorter one but it was too short. I got this one in the link and just cut it to the length of my ducky shine tkl. I like it a lot, very comfy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004D8PYE2/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1367693009&sr=8-12&pi=SL75

tappin from the Note II


----------



## phillyd

Cleaned my KBT Pro


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> I am sure this has been covered but I want to get some recommendations. Does anyone have a good wrist rest that they use for a TKL keyboard? I have used one on all my previous ones and cannot go without one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I got this one just yesterday in the mail, I got the shorter one but it was too short. I got this one in the link and just cut it to the length of my ducky shine tkl. I like it a lot, very comfy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004D8PYE2/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1367693009&sr=8-12&pi=SL75
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Filco have expensive ones. I'm using a Grifiti one too. Cheap and does the job. I do want to replace it with a better one though.


----------



## Tator Tot

MechanicalKeyboards.com normally has the Ducky Fullsized & TKL wrist rests.

They're firm (like a matress) but made very well. Relatively inexpensive as well.

Highly suggested for whichever you need.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> MechanicalKeyboards.com normally has the Ducky Fullsized & TKL wrist rests.
> 
> They're firm (like a matress) but made very well. Relatively inexpensive as well.
> 
> Highly suggested for whichever you need.


Idk ducky had a tkl wrist rest, just thought it was the full size.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## ElevenEleven

I could use some help with getting custom keycaps for my CM Trigger, please!

Namely, what should I look for (or avoid) for my larger keys that have cherry stabilizers? Would commonly sold key sets be intended for keyboards with Costar stabilizers? I'm not looking to get one of those (out of my budget for now), but like say Feng's thick PBT key listings on eBay (full sets that come with spacebar and everything)--would those not fit my keyboard? Do I need to look for larger keycaps separately, specifically for Cherry stabilizers? Or are the keys all the same for all Cherry switches, regardless of stabilizers?

/confused


----------



## Paradigm84

The keycaps you can typically buy for MX switches are universal, they will fit any MX switch with any stabilisers, the stabilisers just differ in their mechanism, the way they "interface" with the keycap is the same.

This is a Cherry stabiliser on a spacebar, as you can see it has the 3 distinct points to connect to the keycap.



Below is a Costar spacebar stabiliser



with Costar stabilisers the bar is visible and connects to two of the inserts pictured below, which then slot into the switch in the same way as the Cherry stabilisers.



Basically Costar stabilisers have visible bars, Cherry do not.

Cherry have the advantage that the large keycaps are easier to fit as you just have to push them down, whereas with Costar the large keys have to be carefully slipped on. This is because with Costar, the white stabiliser inserts usually stay connected to the switch when you remove the keycap, so to put the keycap back on you have to thread the loops of the stabiliser inserts over the ends of the stabiliser bar, and then push the keycap down.



Spoiler: Cherry vs Costar



Note: This is not a conclusive comparison, just what I have learnt so far, feel free to correct me if I am wrong on any points.









*Cherry*

Pro's:


Easy to take keycaps off/ put back on
Don't have to worry about breaking the loops of the stabiliser inserts as much

Con's:


"Squishy" feel

*Costar*

Pro's:


No "squishy" feel

Con's:


Occasionally a "tinny" sound
Easy to break the stabiliser inserts if you're not careful
More difficult to add/ remove




AFAIK the Trigger has the standard US layout, so you shouldn't have any compatibility problems with US layout keycaps.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you! I'll keep an eye out on budget thick PBT caps


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you! I'll keep an eye out on budget thick PBT caps


That's pretty much a contradiction in terms.









If you think it's hard finding thick PBT keycaps, try finding them for a UK layout board.


----------



## john1016

Are there any replacement keys for a backlit keyboard? or just solid keys?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Are there any replacement keys for a backlit keyboard? or just solid keys?


You might be able to find extra sets by Ducky or another board brand, but otherwise they are very hard to find because nobody is really producing them on big scales.


----------



## john1016

That's what I was afraid of when I googled it and nothing came up for keycaps. Too bad, they could make some awesome designs.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's pretty much a contradiction in terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's hard finding thick PBT keycaps, try finding them for a UK layout board.


Yeah, but... it feels wrong to pay $100 for keycaps when my whole keyboard was $60. You know?







I could get a whole different keyboard with another kind of switches at that point. I don't really understand why keycaps are so expensive, considering that they are just molded plastic with machine printing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's pretty much a contradiction in terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think it's hard finding thick PBT keycaps, try finding them for a UK layout board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but... it feels wrong to pay $100 for keycaps when my whole keyboard was $60. You know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a whole different keyboard with another kind of switches at that point. I don't really understand why keycaps are so expensive, considering that they are just molded plastic with machine printing.
Click to expand...

People who buy mechanical keyboards are a small group, people who replace the keycaps are an even smaller group, people who replace the keycaps who care enough that they are thick PBT are an even smaller group. They aren't a product with a huge market, ergo there isn't a great deal of demand for them, ergo big companies see no need to mass produce them, ergo smaller companies or individuals are left to produce them. These smaller companies or individuals might not necessarily have the funds to produce massive quantities of them (which would allow them to drive the prices down) considering the price required to purchase the plastic, get the tooling and moulds sorted etc, so the keycaps are still relatively expensive compared to what you'd expect.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, I've just ordered some of those version2 zinc keycaps (5 of them). Really love the look, and they'll be on infrequently-used keys.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, but... it feels wrong to pay $100 for keycaps when my whole keyboard was $60. You know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a whole different keyboard with another kind of switches at that point. I don't really understand why keycaps are so expensive, considering that they are just molded plastic with machine printing.


Well most keycaps that come with keyboards come with cheap thin ABS plastic. You can buy replacement thin ABS keycaps for $30ish from ebay. Once you start getting into double shot and PBT or thick PBT, the plastic changes is harder to manufacture.

Any board that comes with Thick PBT is gonna be more expensive than you're average Mechanical KB. Leopold FC700R being the exception. That board is amazing value for money.


----------



## ElevenEleven

That Leopold is on my potential buy list if I sell my Storm Trigger (would prefer a smaller keyboard).


----------



## Nuzart

If I was down sizing my keyboards, I'd probably sell my Filco MJ2 and HHKB and get just a Leopold FC660 depending on the keycaps it has.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Leopold selection is very limited in the US =/ So far, I've only seen FC700R sold in Australian stores that ship to the US, for example. Otherwise there's EliteKeyboards with a handful of models.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Leopold selection is very limited in the US =/ So far, I've only seen FC700R sold in Australian stores that ship to the US, for example. Otherwise there's EliteKeyboards with a handful of models.


Thats a bummer. Also I didn't realise any of our stores shipped to US.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Apparently TheComputerWarehouse does. Are they reputable?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Apparently TheComputerWarehouse does. Are they reputable?


Never heard of them. Just checking the site, they could be alright. Not the cheapest for me, however might be good for others wanting some Leopold stuff.


----------



## Narmo23

Hey guys, owner of a Blackwidow Ultimate that I snagged for a good price. First time owning and using a mechanical keyboard; it feels amazing to type on.

I'm just curious if it's normal to have a mechanical keyboard where the "Enter" key feels stiffer than the rest?


----------



## phaseshift

My Ducky Shine II 9087 Cherry MX Blue with White LED


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narmo23*
> I'm just curious if it's normal to have a mechanical keyboard where the "Enter" key feels stiffer than the rest?


Sometimes you get a switch that's just not as lubricated as others. Thus it feels a tad stiffer to you.

It should "wear in" over time and become like most of the keys.

If you take a highly used mechanical board and hit a key like the letter A, and then hit another key like Scroll Lock you'll instantly be able to tell the difference in very used springs vs hardly ever used springs.


----------



## Narmo23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sometimes you get a switch that's just not as lubricated as others. Thus it feels a tad stiffer to you.
> It should "wear in" over time and become like most of the keys.
> 
> If you take a highly used mechanical board and hit a key like the letter A, and then hit another key like Scroll Lock you'll instantly be able to tell the difference in very used springs vs hardly ever used springs.


Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks for the response!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sometimes you get a switch that's just not as lubricated as others. Thus it feels a tad stiffer to you.
> It should "wear in" over time and become like most of the keys.
> 
> If you take a highly used mechanical board and hit a key like the letter A, and then hit another key like Scroll Lock you'll instantly be able to tell the difference in very used springs vs hardly ever used springs.


lol. scroll lock. wheres that


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Leopold selection is very limited in the US =/ So far, I've only seen FC700R sold in Australian stores that ship to the US, for example. Otherwise there's EliteKeyboards with a handful of models.


If you really want the FC700, you should get in on this group buy over at geekhack before it closes today: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43085.0


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> If you really want the FC700, you should get in on this group buy over at geekhack before it closes today: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43085.0


Hrmm thank you. Can't decide of I like gray or white more. Both are nice. White will probably need to be cleaned nonstop.
----

Question: how much of a difference do thick PBT caps make in terms of ease of button pressing and actuating vs regular ABS? For example, someone wrote that the zinc caps are so heavy, bottoming out became very easy with browns. Just wondering if MX Browns would still be a good choice for that Leopold or if I should try blacks.

EDIT: Well, I've decided against getting that Leo after all. The keys appear to be pad printed. I'd be worried about long-term wearing out and would probably spend more money on replacement caps. Going to try to outfit my Storm Trigger with custom keys instead, as I really do like it. Such a nice keyboard, close to no key wobble at all for mine, and space bar actually feels great after o-rings (quiet, non-sticky).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> If you really want the FC700, you should get in on this group buy over at geekhack before it closes today: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43085.0
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmm thank you. Can't decide of I like gray or white more. Both are nice. White will probably need to be cleaned nonstop.
> ----
> 
> Question: how much of a difference do thick PBT caps make in terms of ease of button pressing and actuating vs regular ABS? For example, someone wrote that the zinc caps are so heavy, bottoming out became very easy with browns. Just wondering if MX Browns would still be a good choice for that Leopold or if I should try blacks.
Click to expand...

The weight difference between ABS and PBT compared to ABS/PBT and metal keys is pretty much negligible.

Also put the o-rings on my Filco, sounds much better now and bottoming out the keys is less "harsh".


----------



## ElevenEleven

Fun "game"








http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/

93 WPM / 463 CPM on 2nd attempt (88 on first... typing nonsense is actually kinda hard!)

Interesting observations: the wrist rest on my CM Storm Trigger is fairly awesome--much more comfortable to type with (and making fewer mistakes. It's pretty cooling / soothing too. I removed it for a while, but it's definitely going back in). Typing on an older Logitech wireless keyboard (rubber dome) FEELS faster, but only because it's SO much more of a finger workout vs. my MX Browns--wow! And WPM was actually lower in various tests I've tried.

Result: really enjoying my MX Browns, but do still wish I could make them even easier to use on my hands. Not sure how I could accomplish that.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hrmm thank you. Can't decide of I like gray or white more. Both are nice. White will probably need to be cleaned nonstop.
> ----
> 
> Question: how much of a difference do thick PBT caps make in terms of ease of button pressing and actuating vs regular ABS? For example, someone wrote that the zinc caps are so heavy, bottoming out became very easy with browns. Just wondering if MX Browns would still be a good choice for that Leopold or if I should try blacks.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I've decided against getting that Leo after all. *The keys appear to be pad printed.* I'd be worried about long-term wearing out and would probably spend more money on replacement caps. Going to try to outfit my Storm Trigger with custom keys instead, as I really do like it. Such a nice keyboard, close to no key wobble at all for mine, and space bar actually feels great after o-rings (quiet, non-sticky).


They are Laser Etched with a clear coating which make them appear to be pad printed. I still stand by my statement that board is the best value for money board there is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Fun "game"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/


I prefer Z-Type, it is actually a game









http://phoboslab.org/ztype/


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> They are Laser Etched with a clear coating which make them appear to be pad printed. I still stand by my statement that board is the best value for money board there is.
> I prefer Z-Type, it is actually a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/


I'll try that one!!
---
That's good to know about the Leopold. It was really just a personal choice--I still think the keyboard is great. If it were less than $157 total, I'd be all over it. But I can buy a set of thick PBT caps for my full-sized Storm Trigger and end up with the same amount spent ($60 + $100ish). And my keyboard's already came with a wrist rest. I have no issues with it, like a wobbly space bar or anything else undesirable, like sticky keys. My original plan was to get another keyboard I like (such as that Leopold) and sell my Trigger on the marketplace, but it doesn't make sense in this case.

(And it's even cheaper on that Australian site, with $11 shipping. According to someone on Reddit, it wasn't a scam and he did get his shipped to Florida or something, and it really was that cheap).

In unrelated news, I am sad I didn't look on time and get in on the group buy of the DSA Retro keycaps. Still hoping I can get a set at some point.


----------



## EpicPie

http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0060.jpg.html
My K70 arrived today.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> In unrelated news, I am sad I didn't look on time and get in on the group buy of the DSA Retro keycaps. Still hoping I can get a set at some point.


Waiting on mine


----------



## Figit090

Keyboard modders:

I've had a Kinesis Classic (contoured, just like the advantage) for a while and did some experimentation. I was thinking of installing some lights, just have to find some good LED's that will fit, possibly change color too like my computer tower does. My tower is using the NZXT hue light strip system and I do like the colors it provides. I'm thinking something similar might fit in my keyboard with some work.

I lit these images with a red laser and photoshopped it to get an idea what it might look like illuminated from below the keys...it's a little rough because I was just goofing around, but it's still cool looking:

 
 


Anyone able to chime in a good way to backlight this keyboard? Should I start my own thread perhaps?









Oh and by the way, YES I love this keyboard. It's a no for gaming until remapped and I haven't tried that yet, but my hands are much more comfortable now. an ordinary keyboard does take a few seconds of meshing back to ordinary because my delete key is now my left thumb, but it's so much nicer. I like the cherry browns as well.







Nice smooth actuations with a slight bump, and the keyboard has an audible click from a speaker to help you learn to touch type. pretty sweet setup!


----------



## Crazy9000

Is there room down there for some LED light strips? That would probably be quickest/easiest. You can get ones with adhesive on the back.


----------



## Paradigm84

There was a similar thread to this before, adhesive LED strips might work but you'll need to do some extensive modding to power them.


----------



## phillyd

I've always wanted RGB lighting in a keyboard. Like an NZXT HUE for backlighting.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is there room down there for some LED light strips? That would probably be quickest/easiest. You can get ones with adhesive on the back.


upon further investigation it looks like there is NOT room between the keys but I know I can install LED's surrounding each section of keys. Thankfully there is plenty of room to do this if I remember correctly. Now I just have to find adequate supplies, and start planning! I wasn't sure if I wanted to do it, but at the worst I'll give up and have a few holes in the keyboard faceplate that are mostly out of sight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There was a similar thread to this before, adhesive LED strips might work but you'll need to do some extensive modding to power them.


Yeah I'm not sure the led strips would be best after looking at it more, there's no room above the number keys for a strip that thick. I have that lighting in my tower so I have a good idea how it can be manipulated. I'm hoping there are good RGB led's that can be installed one-by-one and daisy-chained together in parallel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've always wanted RGB lighting in a keyboard. Like an NZXT HUE for backlighting.


exactly my inspiration, when they had user images I had my PC posted there as an example. I have a white/black panda theme along with RGB, in all my components


----------



## willywill

Wireless, tenkeyless and backlit oh my
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=24142380012&spm=a230r.1.14.1.oLEH4Y&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=


----------



## snoogins

Got some orange keycaps in from WASD. Too bad my leopold hates me! - spacebar
Might try to use some black keys to make it look a bit different.


----------



## phillyd

Beautiful


----------



## snoogins

Played around a bit with the CM, time to order more keys!


----------



## jordanecmusic

My fiance spilled coca cola in side my razer blackwidow ultimate. The key switches got submerged and started sticking because she didnt clean it and didnt tell me until days after I noticed the sticking. As I RMA the keyboard, I am stuck with this stupid logitech k120 until i get it back. Is this punishment for my sins?

IF razer sends me a green one ima complain so hard...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> Got some orange keycaps in from WASD. Too bad my leopold hates me! - spacebar
> Might try to use some black keys to make it look a bit different.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As a reference for next time: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> My fiance spilled coca cola in side my razer blackwidow ultimate. The key switches got submerged and started sticking because she didnt clean it and didnt tell me until days after I noticed the sticking. As I RMA the keyboard, I am stuck with this stupid logitech k120 until i get it back. Is this punishment for my sins?
> IF razer sends me a green one ima complain so hard...


I feels you're pain. My buddy spilled beer on my CM QFR. I got it to work after two weeks of drying and taking it apart and cleaning it. But two days ago, some of the key's stop working. Going to take my chances and do a RMA. Wish me luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> Played around a bit with the CM, time to order more keys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I like the CM.


----------



## rss013

Submitted! @ Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013


----------



## Paradigm84

Updating the list as I type, it's going to be updated less frequently for the next 10 days because I have exams.

Also PhillyD, can you confirm either on here or via PM which keyboards you still have?


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I want to order some custom keycaps from WASD, but I want to get the OCN flame logo on a couple of them, does anyone know where I can get a copy of the graphic in a 200 x 200 or larger size? Looking at the pics on WASD, I see quite a few of the keyboards have it and I thought it would make a very cool addition. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to order some custom keycaps from WASD, but I want to get the OCN flame logo on a couple of them, does anyone know where I can get a copy of the graphic in a 200 x 200 or larger size? Looking at the pics on WASD, I see quite a few of the keyboards have it and I thought it would make a very cool addition. Thanks, guys!


If you want the standard logo:



Or black and white:



Personally I'd enter KOTM to try and win a limited edition OCN keycap.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want the standard logo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd enter KOTM to try and win a limited edition OCN keycap.


You, sir, are AWESOME!! Thank you!!

As for entering the KOTM, I'd love to, but right now I'm rocking two stock mechs (a Ducky Shine 2 w/ MX Blues and orange backlighting and a CM Storm QF Pro with MX Browns), so unless people would vote for my orange backlighting (which does look really sweet), I don't think I'd have much luck.









Thanks again for the images!!


----------



## rss013

Paradigm84 u got all the necessary information from me?
Still dont see myself @ the list


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> You, sir, are AWESOME!! Thank you!!
> 
> As for entering the KOTM, I'd love to, but right now I'm rocking two stock mechs (a Ducky Shine 2 w/ MX Blues and orange backlighting and a CM Storm QF Pro with MX Browns), so unless people would vote for my orange backlighting (which does look really sweet), I don't think I'd have much luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the images!!


You're welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Paradigm84 u got all the necessary information from me?
> Still dont see myself @ the list


Sorry, you were below PhillyD and I forgot to do your name after posting about his keyboards.









You're on the list now.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sorry, you were below PhillyD and I forgot to do your name after posting about his keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the list now.


thnx


----------



## snoogins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As a reference for next time: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility


I knew about it ahead of time, figured I'd see how having only one stem in would work - it didn't. Also talking to someone on GH about how to make my own compatible spacebars!

I just wanted to whine a bit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As a reference for next time: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about it ahead of time, figured I'd see how having only one stem in would work - it didn't. Also talking to someone on GH about how to make my own compatible spacebars!
> 
> I just wanted to whine a bit.
Click to expand...

No worries.


----------



## phillyd

Just the Black Widow Tournament and the KBTalking Pro


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just the Black Widow Tournament and the KBTalking Pro


Cheers, I'll fix it now.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> Also talking to someone on GH about how to make my own compatible spacebars!


And when you learn, you are going to come back here and teach us, right? I'd love to be able to make a spacebar for my QF Pro, I hate the "QuickFire" logo on it. I'd prefer to have a blank one, or one with "WonderMutt" on it. So tech us, PLEASE, when you learn!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And when you learn, you are going to come back here and teach us, right? I'd love to be able to make a spacebar for my QF Pro, I hate the "QuickFire" logo on it. I'd prefer to have a blank one, or one with "WonderMutt" on it. So tech us, PLEASE, when you learn!


Try Plasti-dip in black. It would be different in texture / reflectivity.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Try Plasti-dip in black. It would be different in texture / reflectivity.


That could work. I could go with a different color like white or orange and that way the color/finish difference wouldn't be a big deal! Thanks!


----------



## Nova.

http://imgur.com/ZJLS1


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZJLS1


Very cool! What switches did you get and what color is your backlighting (I can't tell if its red or orange)?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZJLS1


you got the exact same keyboards as me with the same color leds and switch, mine should arrive in the mail tomorrow or monday









congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very cool! What switches did you get and what color is your backlighting (I can't tell if its red or orange).


read his sig


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> you got the exact same keyboards as me with the same color leds and switch, mine should arrive in the mail tomorrow or monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read his sig


Good call, my bad. I actually just got the exact same one (switchs and backlighting) last week. They are a dream to use, I love mine!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very cool! What switches did you get and what color is your backlighting (I can't tell if its red or orange)?


It is red backlighting


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Good call, my bad. I actually just got the exact same one (switchs and backlighting) last week. They are a dream to use, I love mine!


your sig says blues n orange , but ya cant wait to try it out, i sold my KBT Race with mx browns and white LED backlighting, because i wanted a tkl , didnt think red is so popular lately, ive been seeing every one get green,blue,white, and purple lately.. but ya cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> It is red backlighting


Yeah, so I'm an idiot, I just realized I had looked at my own sig from an earlier post! OK, so mine has MX Blues and orange backlighting! LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> your sig says blues n orange , but ya cant wait to try it out, i sold my KBT Race with mx browns and white LED backlighting, because i wanted a tkl , didnt think red is so popular lately, ive been seeing every one get green,blue,white, and purple lately.. but ya cant wait to get mine!!


Yeah, the Ducky is hands down the nicest keyboard I've ever typed on (not that that is saying much, since I've only ever tried 3 mechanical keyboards, but yeah).


----------



## rasa123

Just ordered a Storm Trigger w/blues and some o-rings to replace my Quickfire Rapid as my main keyboard. I really need that keypad.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And when you learn, you are going to come back here and teach us, right? I'd love to be able to make a spacebar for my QF Pro, I hate the "QuickFire" logo on it. I'd prefer to have a blank one, or one with "WonderMutt" on it. So tech us, PLEASE, when you learn!


The QF Pro should have the same space stem spacing as majority of keyboards have.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And when you learn, you are going to come back here and teach us, right? I'd love to be able to make a spacebar for my QF Pro, I hate the "QuickFire" logo on it. I'd prefer to have a blank one, or one with "WonderMutt" on it. So tech us, PLEASE, when you learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The QF Pro should have the same space stem spacing as majority of keyboards have.
Click to expand...

The QFR does so I'd be shocked if the QF Pro doesn't.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> The QF Pro should have the same space stem spacing as majority of keyboards have.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The QFR does so I'd be shocked if the QF Pro doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This was my thought as well, but the Pro has the same bottom row setup as the Razer Blackwidow and if you look at WASD's Compatibility Page, you find that they don't carry the keys for that setup (at least not the Ctrl, Alt and Spacebar keys). I was quite surprised to find that the layout is different than the QFR, but the TK also has the same layout as the Pro for the bottom row keys, so I guess CM just changes it up from keyboard to keyboard.

If you look at the two pics below I pulled them straight from CM's website, you can see, the QFR bottom row goes (1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(Spacebar)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25) whereas the QF Pro and TK both go (1x1.5)(1x1)(1x1.5)(Spacebar)(1x1.5)(1x1)(1x1)(1x1.5), so they have a shorter spacebar than the QFR. It took me some time studying the layouts of different boards to figure out how they were different, I could tell from looking at them, but I couldn't figure out exactly how.

Another question to throw out to the membership here...
This semester (yeah the summer semester) at college, I'm going to have to be working on my laptop a lot away from home and I was wanting to look at getting a small mechanical keyboard that I could carry with me on the road. I was thinking about getting a Ducky DK1087 TKL, but I was worried about trying to transport it. Is there any kind of case I can buy to keep it from getting torn up, having keys torn off, etc.?

I'd like to hear from anyone else who carries their mech keyboard and how you transport it safely. Also, since I'll spend a bit of time trekking across campus, sometimes in the rain, I'm worried about it getting wet if I don't have some kind of case. Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing what you all have to say. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> This was my thought as well, but the Pro has the same bottom row setup as the Razer Blackwidow and if you look at WASD's Compatibility Page, you find that they don't carry the keys for that setup (at least not the Ctrl, Alt and Spacebar keys). I was quite surprised to find that the layout is different than the QFR, but the TK also has the same layout as the Pro for the bottom row keys, so I guess CM just changes it up from keyboard to keyboard.
> 
> If you look at the two pics below I pulled them straight from CM's website, you can see, the QFR bottom row goes (1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(Spacebar)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25)(1x1.25) whereas the QF Pro and TK both go (1x1.5)(1x1)(1x1.5)(Spacebar)(1x1.5)(1x1)(1x1)(1x1.5), so they have a shorter spacebar than the QFR. It took me some time studying the layouts of different boards to figure out how they were different, I could tell from looking at them, but I couldn't figure out exactly how.
> 
> Another question to throw out to the membership here...
> This semester (yeah the summer semester) at college, I'm going to have to be working on my laptop a lot away from home and I was wanting to look at getting a small mechanical keyboard that I could carry with me on the road. I was thinking about getting a Ducky DK1087 TKL, but I was worried about trying to transport it. Is there any kind of case I can buy to keep it from getting torn up, having keys torn off, etc.?
> 
> I'd like to hear from anyone else who carries their mech keyboard and how you transport it safely. Also, since I'll spend a bit of time trekking across campus, sometimes in the rain, I'm worried about it getting wet if I don't have some kind of case. Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing what you all have to say. Thanks for the help!


There are some even smaller boards out there, if you wanted something really compact. Such as this:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=115
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=128
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=308

and others of this shape. Just tossing it out there as an option.

They could probably go into a laptop bag / backpack too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also the KBC Poker and Filco Minila are very compact, portable mech boards.

As for how to transport them, I always put my Filco in it's box, but if that's a little bulky you could get a cheap noeprene laptop sleeve or something similar.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Keyboard of the month needs moar votes!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> There are some even smaller boards out there, if you wanted something really compact. Such as this:
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=115
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=128
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=308
> 
> and others of this shape. Just tossing it out there as an option.
> 
> They could probably go into a laptop bag / backpack too.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also the KBC Poker and Filco Minila are very compact, portable mech boards.
> 
> As for how to transport them, I always put my Filco in it's box, but if that's a little bulky you could get a cheap noeprene laptop sleeve or something similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

While all of those keyboards look like very good options, I'm stuck on the Ducky. I love my Shine 2, and I'd imagine that the DK1087 is probably very similar. As for being able to fit it in my laptop bag, while I do have a pretty good sized laptop briefcase, I don't think I can get a mechanical keyboard, even a small one, in it without worrying about breaking it.

I was actually thinking something like THIS. Actually, this might just work...I just measured my Shine 2 to the end of the arrow keys, then the depth and height and I think this would actually work! I just Googled "14 x 6 plastic boxes" and this was one of the first things that popped up. This would be something that would protect the keys and be easy to carry. It looks like the DK9087 is 14.00" x 5.50" x 1.25", so this should work... Now I just have to decide whether or not to pull the trigger...


----------



## ElevenEleven

How often does MechanicalKeyboards get their inventory updated with KBT stuff? I'm interested in KBT Pures with orange LEDs, but they've been OOS. All the MX Browns are also out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Keyboard of the month needs moar votes!


Indeed! Also progress is being made on the custom keycap for the winners.


----------



## Nuzart

Wow, I'm surprised #1 is winning... It's a Black widow







No offense to BW owners, but its a horrible board. KMAC mini is such a better board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised #1 is winning... It's a Black widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to BW owners, but its a horrible board. KMAC mini is such a better board.


Some people vote for the level of modding, others for the aesthetics, which board it was originally shouldn't really factor in.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised #1 is winning... It's a Black widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to BW owners, but its a horrible board. KMAC mini is such a better board.


Agreed and I just voted









PS - I lubed my Poker's ergo clears two nights ago (Victorinox oil for springs & Krytox 103/205 for stems/sliders) and they feel and sound SO wonderfully amazing! I was definitely expecting a change in feel, but I had no idea how much they'd quiet down from being lubed. The only thing left for me to try is to buy a Leopold FC660C and see I fall in love with the rubber cup lol


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people vote for the level of modding, others for the aesthetics, which board it was originally shouldn't really factor in.


In which case, the KMAC Mini wins all round. It IS a custom board (Korean custom in fact) with modded switches, It looks better, and finally, its just a better quality board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Agreed and I just voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I lubed my Poker's ergo clears two nights ago (Victorinox oil for springs & Krytox 103/205 for stems/sliders) and they feel and sound SO wonderfully amazing! I was definitely expecting a change in feel, but I had no idea how much they'd quiet down from being lubed. The only thing left for me to try is to buy a Leopold FC660C and see I fall in love with the rubber cup lol


I liked the ergo clears for a little, but think browns and reds are better for me.

Also, I'm tempted to sell my Filco and HHKB and get a FC660.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Also, I'm tempted to sell my Filco and HHKB and get a FC660.


lol, I have a feeling I'm going to sell everything after I pick one up, so I'm trying to put it off for a little


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> lol, I have a feeling I'm going to sell everything after I pick one up, so I'm trying to put it off for a little


I could never sell everything


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people vote for the level of modding, others for the aesthetics, which board it was originally shouldn't really factor in.
> 
> 
> 
> In which case, the KMAC Mini wins all round. It IS a custom board (Korean custom in fact) with modded switches, It looks better, and finally, its just a better quality board.
Click to expand...

It's a modding competition, not a "which is the best keyboard" competition, not everyone wants to vote on just the extent of the mods and which board is the best quality, and trying to change the rules to make it so you can only vote on the modding would A) Reduce the competition to less than 5 people in all likelihood and B) Not work because the aesthetics of the board will always place a part, whether you mean it to or not when pictures are included.

Also whether or not the board "looks better" is entirely subjective.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a modding competition, not a "which is the best keyboard" competition, not everyone wants to vote on just the extent of the mods and which board is the best quality, and trying to change the rules to make it so you can only vote on the modding would A) Reduce the competition to less than 5 people in all likelihood and B) Not work because the aesthetics of the board will always place a part, whether you mean it to or not when pictures are included.
> 
> Also whether or not the board "looks better" is entirely subjective.


I realise looks is very much subjective. However, Is it a modding competition? As far as I knew it was a Keyboard of the month. Not Keyboard mod of the month. Anyway, even if it is a modding competition I would say a custom keyboard with mods is a much better accomplishment than an out of the box keyboard with some vinyl sticker on it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a modding competition, not a "which is the best keyboard" competition, not everyone wants to vote on just the extent of the mods and which board is the best quality, and trying to change the rules to make it so you can only vote on the modding would A) Reduce the competition to less than 5 people in all likelihood and B) Not work because the aesthetics of the board will always place a part, whether you mean it to or not when pictures are included.
> 
> Also whether or not the board "looks better" is entirely subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> I realise looks is very much subjective. However, Is it a modding competition? As far as I knew it was a Keyboard of the month. Not Keyboard mod of the month. Anyway, even if it is a modding competition I would say a custom keyboard with mods is a much better accomplishment than an out of the box keyboard with some vinyl sticker on it.
Click to expand...

Not everyone has the know-how or funds to build a custom keyboard with mods, hence why it is open to any customised keyboard owners.

I would like to have a competition where it was just modded keyboards, but we don't have the community (yet, at least) for it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

We had this discussion nearly exactly for last months's competition or one before--can't recall. It came down to the fact that this is not a specialized keyboard site (like GH), and people of all sorts of hardware expertise partisipate on OCN. Some believe in doing minimal modding, some go for looks, and some do a lot of research on keyboards and do heavy-duty modding. Because the competition is open to everyone, "modding", again, is subjective, and people vote on what _they like_ most. It's really like the case modding area. Some people post logs of doing little more than putting a lot of expensive hardware in, painting a detail or two, make a window, and call it a mod. They have a lot of followers and people cheering them on, so clearly there are people who appreciate all sorts of things.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> We had this discussion nearly exactly for last months's competition or one before--can't recall. It came down to the fact that this is not a specialized keyboard site (like GH), and people of all sorts of hardware expertise partisipate on OCN. Some believe in doing minimal modding, some go for looks, and some do a lot of research on keyboards and do heavy-duty modding. Because the competition is open to everyone, "modding", again, is subjective, and people vote on what _they like_ most. It's really like the case modding area. Some people post logs of doing little more than putting a lot of expensive hardware in, painting a detail or two, make a window, and call it a mod. They have a lot of followers and people cheering them on, so clearly there are people who appreciate all sorts of things.


You are correct.









I know that a lot of you more experienced keyboard modders might get annoyed that you are getting less votes than someone who did little to no modding, but at this point there's nothing I could change in the rules to make it work, as I said, if I just limited it to "modded" boards in the traditional sense that you think of, then the competition would be so small it wouldn't even be worth doing.

People are buying new boards all the time, for many of them it's their first and I've seen a lot of people show interest in modding their keyboards to look even better, and even people who want to build their own but don't necessarily know how to start or what to do.

Maybe if some of you more experienced modders wanted to, we could get a "How to Make Your Own Custom Mechanical Keyboard" guide written and we'd get more people submitting more heavily submitted mods for the competition. I could put the guide together and sort the formatting if you didn't have the time for it.









But anyway, for the time being the competition stays as is unless I get a large group of people wanting it to be changed, remember if you have ideas or suggestions then I'm almost always available to talk via PM.









Who knows, in a year every month the competition could be filled with heavily modded boards.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not everyone has the know-how or funds to build a custom keyboard with mods, hence why it is open to any customised keyboard owners.
> 
> I would like to have a competition where it was just modded keyboards, but we don't have the community (yet, at least) for it.


Yeah I know, I'm just surprised that the BW is/was winning. I just don't think credits given where its due.

Anyway, I'm not meaning to hate on others efforts. It's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not everyone has the know-how or funds to build a custom keyboard with mods, hence why it is open to any customised keyboard owners.
> 
> I would like to have a competition where it was just modded keyboards, but we don't have the community (yet, at least) for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I'm just surprised that the BW is/was winning. I just don't think credits given where its due.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not meaning to hate on others efforts. It's just not my cup of tea.
Click to expand...

I can understand totally, there's a lot of under-the-hood type work that people don't see in a simple picture, but I'm not sure how to change that to favour modding?

Maybe if each vote for modded keyboards had some kind of multiplier for the votes they recieve? e.g. you start of with a 1x multiplier for just different keycaps, then you get maybe 0.1 added to the multiplier for a vinyl wrap, 0.2 for a paint job, 0.5 for a custom board, 0.1 for switch change, 0.05 for stickered/ lubed switches, 0.2 for layout changes, or something like that. The only problems with that would be it would be easily to manipulate to boost the multiplier and the multiplier would need a giant amount of fine tuning to make it competitive still, otherwise the people with the lesser modded boards will be discouraged from entering, which is not great for the competition at this point in it's infancy.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can understand totally, there's a lot of under-the-hood type work that people don't see in a simple picture, but I'm not sure how to change that to favour modding?
> 
> Maybe if each vote for modded keyboards had some kind of multiplier for the votes they recieve? e.g. you start of with a 1x multiplier for just different keycaps, then you get maybe 0.1 added to the multiplier for a vinyl wrap, 0.2 for a paint job, 0.5 for a custom board, 0.1 for switch change, 0.05 for stickered/ lubed switches, 0.2 for layout changes, or something like that. The only problems with that would be it would be easily to manipulate to boost the multiplier and the multiplier would need a giant amount of fine tuning to make it competitive still, otherwise the people with the lesser modded boards will be discouraged from entering, which is not great for the competition at this point in it's infancy.


Eh, I think thats getting too complicated. I don't think anything needs to change with the KOTM, I just don't think many people realise what the KMAC is and hence the lack of votes.

Anyway look at this beast!
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39571.msg886584#msg886584


----------



## Crazy9000

I think you should just leave it up to straight votes. If people think a newegg roswell mech with alternate WASD is better then the guy who modded the board to change the layout, then that's what they think is better.

Can't make the community into something it's not







.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Indeed! Also progress is being made on the custom keycap for the winners.


Are we still voting on April's KOTM? Or is there a May thread I can't find?


----------



## Yungbenny911

I Just got my Cherry MX brown purple LED Ducky shine II keyboard about a week and a half ago. It's my first mech keyboard, and Wonderful keyboard I must say!







. Although my typing speed reduced greatly from 99WPM AVG to 78WPM







, I think it's just gonna take a few more months for me to get accustomed to typing on it. BTW, Gaming on it is freaking awesome!







. Best keyboard so far, no complaints at ALL. They did not have them in stock for weeks, and i kept waiting for one to pop up, and it did







. well worth the wait also


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I realise looks is very much subjective. However, Is it a modding competition? As far as I knew it was a Keyboard of the month. Not Keyboard mod of the month. Anyway, even if it is a modding competition I would say a custom keyboard with mods is a much better accomplishment than an out of the box keyboard with some vinyl sticker on it.


If that were the case, mine would have a vote or two for it in the contest since the plate and case are modded, the switches were desoldered, lubed, springs replaced, switches stickered, and put back together. Most of the keyboards just have new key caps tossed on them, a cable someone else made for them, or a vinyl wrap. To me, that's not really something worth voting for.

As evidenced by the votes though, it's not a modding competition. To even get the brief description of the keyboard took a lot of pushing from me. I wanted to make it so that you could actually see what people were submitting and what they had done to the keyboard so they could make an informed vote. I think it's important to know what kinds of things people did to the keyboard to vote, but not everyone does.

And I am sad that the BW with just a Dinoc job is up there in the lead, but a large part of that is because I hate Dinoc and I think it's cliche in addition to being ugly in large amounts. It's best as an accent and even then I often hate it. Instead, I voted for the Kmac because I know how much work goes into a board like that and the end result with the choice of colors and key caps was stunning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I Just got my Cherry MX brown purple LED Ducky shine II keyboard about a week and a half ago. It's my first mech keyboard, and Wonderful keyboard I must say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although my typing speed reduced greatly from 99WPM AVG to 78WPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think it's just gonna take a few more months for me to get accustomed to typing on it. BTW, Gaming on it is freaking awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Best keyboard so far, no complaints at ALL. They did not have them in stock for weeks, and i kept waiting for one to pop up, and it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well worth the wait also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Love the purple. Far too few people get purple/fuschia LEDs IMO. They just look so sexy.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wouldn't say it took a lot of pushing to get it added...

As I've said, I'm up for changing the competition to be more friendly to heavily modded boards, but some of you don't seem to be in favour of that.

As far as I'm concerned I could start up a Keyboard Mod of the Month competition, but the competition would be so minimal it would be somewhat trivial. Even if we had say 5-10 people that would enter, they'd have to enter every month to keep the competition up, and that's a lot of work to keep modding boards to enter every month.

As I said, if you have any reasonable ideas then PM me and we can discuss the advantages/ disadvantages and implementation of the idea.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

What do you guys think of the K70?

Is it fully mechanical unlike its K60 brother? And should I get the black/red LED or silver/blue LED version?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What do you guys think of the K70?
> 
> Is it fully mechanical unlike its K60 brother? And should I get the black/red LED or silver/blue LED version?


It's fully mechanical, but it doesn't seem like it's worth the $130 price tag it commands.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What do you guys think of the K70?
> 
> Is it fully mechanical unlike its K60 brother? And should I get the black/red LED or silver/blue LED version?


Great board, black/red looks best IMO. Silver & White would have made a better combo than blue, but I sorta hate blue LEDs. So that's all conjecture.

K70 is a tad "over priced" though. $100-110 is a good price for it, $130 is too much.

K65, K70, & K95 are all fully mechanical unlike the K60 & K90 of the past. All use MX-Red switches.


----------



## protzman

for 130 just get a filco from amazon. Usually they are 150 but you can for sure find one for 130 on there, way better keyboard overall!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> for 130 just get a filco from amazon. Usually they are 150 but you can for sure find one for 130 on there, way better keyboard overall!


Yup, Ducky, Filco, Deck, and many other higher quality keyboards can usually be found in that price range. $130 for it is just price gouging. Of course, I've come to start generally equating the Corsair name with price gouging.


----------



## mironccr345

I miss my TKL.







I notice I like the distance between the mouse and keyboard on a TKL, as oppose to a full size keyboard. Anyone else experience this, or is it just me?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I received this a day ago but never got around to posting it. Blue/grey annodized Kmac Mini. The anno job is really unique...it changes shades of grey depending on the lighting/angle.

62g vintage mx blacks, yellow switch stickers, lubed...stock mx black spring for spacebar. Single bright green LED under capslock.


----------



## ElevenEleven

^ Beautiful keyboard! Really like the beige/brown keys in combination with dark gray.
----

Landing pads vs. o-rings: which do you think is preferable? I've tried out o-rings already (50A variety from Amazon) and now I'm curious about landing pads. In particular, soft landing pads vs. firm. What do you think I should stick with for MX Browns?


----------



## Swag

Ok guys, despite all your inputs, I bought the K70 in Silver/Blue. I might return it but I got employee discount so I might not.







I got 15% off it so it wasn't too bad and a spare gift card that my dad gave my mom for mother's day (for a computer shop...). I do agree though, this keyboard can't justify the $130 price tag. My Ducky was falling apart (Ducky OCN Version) where the U key started acting up and wouldn't work unless you stop typing and pressed it individually.

I like the solidity of this keyboard though, it seems like the metal they used on it is rock hard and it doesn't seem it'll fall apart unless the keys start breaking. The housing definitely will not falter.







I will take some pictures of this beauty in a while once I find my camera. Let me just tell you this, the $130 price tag is extremely high for a keyboard made by a company known not for their keyboards but if you have the money and you can't wait/pay for shipping, then this is good enough. My initial want after someone above recommended it was the Filco but the shipping to my new relocated house (Canada) cost about $35...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congrats! If YOU like it, that's all that really matters.

Otherwise, if you want to spend a lot less, I'd look into CM keyboards, as they are good value for money spent (QFR and Trigger have Costar for OEM).


----------



## Swag

I don't know why but my camera didn't want to focus and it kept doing some random stuff.









Well here are the pictures of my brand new K70.







Looks sexy to be honest. And my guitar for fun.


----------



## Apolz

I have a Corsair K60 and Azio Levetron Mech 5. Can i join?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolz*
> 
> I have a Corsair K60 and Azio Levetron Mech 5. Can i join?


Fill in the form in the OP and I'll add you.









EDIT: I see a horse in the thread, who left this horse here?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but my camera didn't want to focus and it kept doing some random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here are the pictures of my brand new K70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sexy to be honest. And my guitar for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That aluminum case looks sharp! I love all things brushed aluminum







I just wish Corsair used normal keys with switches for the play/stop/forward keys on the top right--would make the look more balanced and minimalistic.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but my camera didn't want to focus and it kept doing some random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here are the pictures of my brand new K70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sexy to be honest. And my guitar for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aluminum case looks sharp! I love all things brushed aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish Corsair used normal keys with switches for the play/stop/forward keys on the top right--would make the look more balanced and minimalistic.
Click to expand...

I do agree with you about the media keys. They kind of feel really cheap and the first ones that are going to break. I love these red switches but somehow they lack something when I'm playing games. I think they're perfect for typing but it's going to take some time to get used to them, I've already made a lot of mistakes just typing this part up. My WPM was around 88-92 but now it's in the 70s when I took the typing test. It'll take sometime but whatever! I think it looks amazing! Love the LEDs too!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I do agree with you about the media keys. They kind of feel really cheap and the first ones that are going to break. I love these red switches but somehow they lack something when I'm playing games. I think they're perfect for typing but it's going to take some time to get used to them, I've already made a lot of mistakes just typing this part up. My WPM was around 88-92 but now it's in the 70s when I took the typing test. It'll take sometime but whatever! I think it looks amazing! Love the LEDs too!


It usually takes a couple of days/ weeks to get accustomed to the layout and feedback of the board, I'd be surprised if you wpm doesn't get higher than before providing you can keep your typing accurate.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I miss my TKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice I like the distance between the mouse and keyboard on a TKL, as oppose to a full size keyboard. Anyone else experience this, or is it just me?


I have noticed this as well. I currently have a full size, but have been looking for a tkl as my ocd is going nuts with how off center my keyboard is compared to the screen. When I set the board to the right, by mouse is just way too far over.

Anyone want to trade?

Here are some recent changes: Got rid of the off colored keycaps and sleeved up a new cable - yellow MDPC












Oh, and Akimbo, congrats on the new board. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm on the same boat as you with that--wish I could go for a more compact size.


----------



## ElevenEleven

For fun









(*CM Storm Trigger* with MX Browns: without cable and wrist rest, stock configuration)







*1.315kg* / *2.930 lbs* - heavy!

I wonder why the CM store lists it at 1.260kg. My scale's pretty well calibrated (a nickel's 5g, etc.)

On paper, it's a tad heavier than Filco Majestouch 2 (1.24kg without packaging from what I'm seeing in listings) and the original Majestouch. Approx. equal to Ducky Shine (2.9lbs).


----------



## Nuzart

SOOOOOOOOOooooo

I'm looking to sell my HHKB and Filco if anyone is interested.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39553.0

Sorry if this post isn't allowed.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You are in Australia


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You are in Australia


That's because Australia is awesome


----------



## Paradigm84

Hate to bring this up again. but I need some input on what the values should be for ranking the price of mechanical keyboards in the recommended board thread, the suggestion was:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Low 50-80
> Medium 80-130
> High 130-200
> Very High 200+


Do you all agree this is an acceptable ranking?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hate to bring this up again. but I need some input on what the values should be for ranking the price of mechanical keyboards in the recommended board thread, the suggestion was:
> Do you all agree this is an acceptable ranking?


Seems right, though it should be sub 80, not just 50-80 as though (very) rare, you can find a board under $50


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hate to bring this up again. but I need some input on what the values should be for ranking the price of mechanical keyboards in the recommended board thread, the suggestion was:
> Do you all agree this is an acceptable ranking?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems right, though it should be sub 80, not just 50-80 as though (very) rare, you can find a board under $50
Click to expand...

Ok, cheers.









Also the recommended board list also shows whether the board is backlit or not now.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this as well. I currently have a full size, but have been looking for a tkl as my ocd is going nuts with how off center my keyboard is compared to the screen. When I set the board to the right, by mouse is just way too far over.
> 
> Anyone want to trade?
> 
> Here are some recent changes: Got rid of the off colored keycaps and sleeved up a new cable - yellow MDPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Akimbo, congrats on the new board. Looks gorgeous!


Those key cap's remind me of Monster Energy drink.







It fits well with the look you're going for.


----------



## WonderMutt

Couple of updates...

I took my CM Storm QF Pro home this weekend and put o-rings on all the keys (I had them just on the letters before because I was being lazy when I first did them) and it has made a WORLD of difference! Besides the backspace key (which still has a metallic 'clink' sound), all the keys are really quiet and feel really, really nice! I'm loving typing on it! It is making a tremendous difference having a mechanical keyboard at work, it is an absolute dream! Given, I still don't like the MX Browns as much as the MX Blues I have on my Ducky at home, by my co-workers would probably kill me if I brought a board with Blues into work!

Another thing, I tested the QF Pro on a couple different systems at home, and it appears that the media keys not working is a driver issue on my system at work. I'm just confused on why they worked for a couple of days, but have stopped working. Anyway, I can't install _anything_ on my work computer, so it looks like I'm just going to have to live without them. It may also have to do with my work computer being a Vista system, and I don't have any Vista systems at home to test it on. Anyway, I can't seem to update the driver manually (requires a system admin's password in order to make driver changes), so I guess I'm stuck where I'm at. No big deal, just kind of disappointing.

Anyway, other than the media keys, I'm extremely happy with the keyboard and having a mechanical one for work is one of the best moves I've made for making my workplace more comfortable and making myself more productive (I can definitely tell a difference in my typing speed, now I just need to get used to the keyboard so that I stop making so many typing mistakes and I'll be good).


----------



## Paps.pt

Guys, been wanting to take the plunge to a mechanical keyboard but with my country´s (Portugal) layout there seems to be only the Ozone Strike and the Steelseries G7, both Cherry MX Black Switches. Do you believe that for someone who besides playing FPS games also types a bit the black switches will make the normal typing just too anoying and cause fatigue?

I also read that there would be a new kid on the block with the payout I need... anyone knows if the Roccat Ryos MK Pro was really launched and which layouts they made available? I researched but found nothing.

Cheers


----------



## Qu1ckset

I can't wait to finish work so I can try out my ducky shine ii that arrived in the mail today!!


----------



## jellybeans69

To be fair i would rather have black switches red's feels way too easy to press even 1.5 more force to press wouldn't be tiring for me and i have nimble hands.


----------



## CptAsian

I love my Ducky Shine II so much, I got a second one!


----------



## Qu1ckset

^^ You sir , defiantly have the right idea!

Here is my new ducky!!














Love the keyboard, but not sure if i like the red better then the White LEDs on my last keyboard, but i just got it so will see!


----------



## Nuzart

I don't think it'll make a huge difference. I bottom out all my keys regardless of the switch weight. I just like the lighter switches because its easier to do. MX Blacks aren't the heaviest switch anyway. Whatever you use you'll get use to it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Suggestions would be appreciated for some of the lesser used switches e.g. ALPS, MX Clears and Other if you guys have any ideas.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards

Also, the new Ducky Zero Shine looks nice!


----------



## nerdybeat

Well I have been using my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for about 1.5 years and I have enjoyed it. My first adventure into mechanical keyboards, the blue switches are nice. However, after messing around a my buddy's Filco TKL with brown switches and my brother's steelseries 6gv2 with blacks, I wanted to explore. I have been doing lots of research on brands. I was pretty set on a Ducky 9008 TKL or Filco Ninja Majestouch TKL.

I pulled the trigger on a Filco Ninja Majestouch TKL, black switches and all black keyboard. I primarily game on my main rig, and I will get used to the different feel of the black switches. Of course, I will give in to some keyboard key mods.

Can anyone recommend good cherry mx switch keycaps ? The Filco key puller seems the best, but I want to see some other keycaps. Possibly just WASD ESC to start.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Well I have been using my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for about 1.5 years and I have enjoyed it. My first adventure into mechanical keyboards, the blue switches are nice. However, after messing around a my buddy's Filco TKL with brown switches and my brother's steelseries 6gv2 with blacks, I wanted to explore. I have been doing lots of research on brands. I was pretty set on a Ducky 9008 TKL or Filco Ninja Majestouch TKL.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Filco Ninja Majestouch TKL, black switches and all black keyboard. I primarily game on my main rig, and I will get used to the different feel of the black switches. Of course, I will give in to some keyboard key mods.
> 
> Can anyone recommend good cherry mx switch keycaps ? The Filco key puller seems the best, but I want to see some other keycaps. Possibly just WASD ESC to start.


http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php
www.techkeys.us
www.wasdkeyboards.com
www.ebay.com


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, the new Ducky Zero Shine looks nice!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


And where could one find one of these? It has me intersted.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> ^ Beautiful keyboard! Really like the beige/brown keys in combination with dark gray.
> ----
> 
> Landing pads vs. o-rings: which do you think is preferable? I've tried out o-rings already (50A variety from Amazon) and now I'm curious about landing pads. In particular, soft landing pads vs. firm. What do you think I should stick with for MX Browns?


i tried O Rings, didn't like them
i went back to Firm Landing Pads, they just feel "right" for me
i have them on MX Blues and MX Reds.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> And where could one find one of these? It has me intersted.


Hrm, I know Mechanical Keyboards have the regular Zeros... maybe I'd contact them and ask if they expect Shine shipments.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hrm, I know Mechanical Keyboards have the regular Zeros... maybe I'd contact them and ask if they expect Shine shipments.


My local Microcenter carry the regular Ducky Zeros, i will let you know if they get the new one, but they still got like 5 in stock of the old one so it might take a while


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, the new Ducky Zero Shine looks nice!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where could one find one of these? It has me intersted.
Click to expand...

It's not released yet, the UK version hasn't even been manufactured yet so I've got no idea when it'll release.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php
> www.techkeys.us
> www.wasdkeyboards.com
> www.ebay.com


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but my camera didn't want to focus and it kept doing some random stuff.


fender or go home


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but my camera didn't want to focus and it kept doing some random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender or go home
Click to expand...

Not a fan of Fenders.







Sorry, my dad has a Gibson though. He plays the guitar more than me so I'd imagine he'd invest in a guitar like that.


----------



## bloodyredd

Can anybody tell me what are the differences between Ducky Zero Shine and Ducky Shine II?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Can anybody tell me what are the differences between Ducky Zero Shine and Ducky Shine II?


Zero shine only has adjustable backlight levels instead of all the different modes as well as not having the extra function keys like the Shine II does.

Build quality is gonna be the same on each though, as the casing is the same as well as the PCB thickness & soldering quality.


----------



## azianai

got my 1st shot polycarb geekhack backspace, if i had backlit keyboard it would shine through lol.
stolen pic from mkawa at GH:


my Red Filco board:


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my 1st shot polycarb geekhack backspace, if i had backlit keyboard it would shine through lol.
> stolen pic from mkawa at GH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Red Filco board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a very nice looking keyboard. I just love the way the red stands out.


----------



## Prymus

So I found another IBM m keyboard is it a good one. It's a spring board.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone have the K70 and K60 or have tried both?

I have bought the K70 but after talking to a person who works in the PC store, it sounds like the K60 is better built (feels sturdier) and despite it not being fully mechanical, it is better. Does anyone have any input to this?


----------



## Falkentyne

I Think he meant to say "the K70 is STURDIER than the K60. The K70 feels like a tank. There is NOTHING flimsy on this keyboard. Even the volume roller is made of metal ! If he says otherwise, it's because he has old K60 stock he wants to sell, since no one wants them anymore (with the firmware problems it had, that are 100% fixed in the K70).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I Think he meant to say "the K70 is STURDIER than the K60. The K70 feels like a tank. There is NOTHING flimsy on this keyboard. Even the volume roller is made of metal ! If he says otherwise, it's because he has old K60 stock he wants to sell, since no one wants them anymore (with the firmware problems it had, that are 100% fixed in the K70).


No, he said that the K60 felt sturdier than the K70. I asked really because I honestly didn't believe it. I felt the K70 and it is sturdy, full metal and completely mechanical. Love that fact that the cabling is thick too. Even the media keys feel rock solid but they are definitely going to be the first to be broken out of this entire board.


----------



## phillyd

Took apart my KBT pro for cleaning, more pics and a big update at my *Build Log*


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, he said that the K60 felt sturdier than the K70. I asked really because I honestly didn't believe it. I felt the K70 and it is sturdy, full metal and completely mechanical. Love that fact that the cabling is thick too. Even the media keys feel rock solid but they are definitely going to be the first to be broken out of this entire board.


I have no experience with either keyboard, but this wouldn't be the first time someone who works in an electronics store doesn't know enough about products they sell. I almost never ask questions nowadays--only those dealing with prices and stock availability.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, he said that the K60 felt sturdier than the K70. I asked really because I honestly didn't believe it. I felt the K70 and it is sturdy, full metal and completely mechanical. Love that fact that the cabling is thick too. Even the media keys feel rock solid but they are definitely going to be the first to be broken out of this entire board.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experience with either keyboard, but this wouldn't be the first time someone who works in an electronics store doesn't know enough about products they sell. I almost never ask questions nowadays--only those dealing with prices and stock availability.
Click to expand...

I agree, I don't ask them questions but I do strike up conversations about the product when I'm paying or waiting for something. I love this keyboard, rock solid and the Cherry MX Reds are perfect.


----------



## iARDAs

I just upgraded from a Cooler Master Quickfire rapid pro to Logitech G710.

I am loving the Logitech G710 a lot. It is a well built keyboard. Not that anything was wrong or bad with my previous CM Quickfire Rapid Pro.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree, I don't ask them questions but I do strike up conversations about the product when I'm paying or waiting for something. I love this keyboard, rock solid and the Cherry MX Reds are perfect.


I have the K70.....that sales person is high or something. K70 is an improvement over the K60...that is all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree, I don't ask them questions but I do strike up conversations about the product when I'm paying or waiting for something. I love this keyboard, rock solid and the Cherry MX Reds are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the K70.....that sales person is high or something. K70 is an improvement over the K60...that is all.
Click to expand...

How are you liking it? Is Cherry MX Red your first switch or did you move from another switch?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Unsure if it's okay to post this here, but GeekHack has a Group Buy under way for dirt cheap ABS double-shot Cherry keycaps in bright colors (white lettering): $8 per full key set, only missing 6.25x (universal) spacebars. But those can be purchased from WASD. Keycaps are OEM profile, so the same cap height as common keyboards like Cooler Master.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43745.0




more examples:
http://keycaprep.com/product/detail.html?product_no=39&cate_no=40&display_group=1

This can take a while, up to a few months. But for that price, worth it if that's something you're looking for.


----------



## phillyd

I splurged on 2 sets. Black and green. Hope they come within a month.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Totally going to partake in that group buy.









I'll be needing some key caps for my GH60 anyhow.


----------



## phillyd

I might have to hop on for a red set as well lol.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm in for red, blue, and black (though black might not happen... 500 sets need to be ordered, and it was the least popular color, understandably).


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Unsure if it's okay to post this here, but GeekHack has a Group Buy under way for dirt cheap ABS double-shot Cherry keycaps in bright colors (white lettering): $8 per full key set, only missing 6.25x (universal) spacebars. But those can be purchased from WASD. Keycaps are OEM profile, so the same cap height as common keyboards like Cooler Master.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43745.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more examples:
> http://keycaprep.com/product/detail.html?product_no=39&cate_no=40&display_group=1
> 
> This can take a while, up to a few months. But for that price, worth it if that's something you're looking for.


Yeah, saw that and I'm very tempted to order one of each set but man.. that spacebar throws me off







Also suspicious of the quality of these things. The sides of the keycap seems to have bumps which is abnormal for doubleshot keycaps, which usually have butter smooth sides.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Yeah, saw that and I'm very tempted to order one of each set but man.. that spacebar throws me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also suspicious of the quality of these things. The sides of the keycap seems to have bumps which is abnormal for doubleshot keycaps, which usually have butter smooth sides.


Pretty much all double shots I've seen have sprue marks on the back. I'm really not seeing what you mean by bumps outside of normal ABS textures and sprue marks.


----------



## azianai

picture of my ducky year of the rabbit for ownership proof

Came with Engraved PBT keys, deciding what to put on it.
Also probably gonna change the switches to Red.

also i bought myself a keyboard bag so i can feel like im a pro gamer lol.
TT Esports Battle Dragon keyboard bag.


----------



## FunkyPresident

I'm kind of late to the party, but here's my new WASD V1 Custom. It has Cherry Blues with sound dampers. I themed it to match my Ubuntu Studio workstation. I used the Browning font, because I like stenciled letters and BMGs for that matter. I also put 3D view controls for Blender and video transport controls for Cinelerra on the the number pad.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Yeah, saw that and I'm very tempted to order one of each set but man.. that spacebar throws me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also suspicious of the quality of these things. The sides of the keycap seems to have bumps which is abnormal for doubleshot keycaps, which usually have butter smooth sides.


I ordered one of each color as well (no black). Figure for that much, they will at least be fun to play with using different color combos (after I get a few spacebars from wasd).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm kind of late to the party, but here's my new WASD V1 Custom. It has Cherry Blues with sound dampers. I themed it to match my Ubuntu Studio workstation. I used the Browning font, because I like stenciled letters and BMGs for that matter. I also put 3D view controls for Blender and video transport controls for Cinelerra on the the number pad.


Nice board!


----------



## jokrik

Sold my filco majestouch2 blue today
looking forward to get a new TKL keyboard to save some space on my desk
currently i've access to

Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro Limited White Edition - Love the look of the white keycaps

Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless - Undoubtedly good quality keyboard but might get custom white keycaps for it

Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 - not a fan of led keycaps

or

Leopold FC700R [Cherry MX Blue - White Housing] - questioning

which would you guys recommend ?

heard the cherry stabilizer on leopold/ducky isnt as satisfying as Costar Stabilizers


----------



## ElevenEleven

FC700R comes with thick PBT keycaps stock. Are they all the same price?

If you're not a fan of LED keycaps, would you be replacing them with something else? That could either end up in caps that allow some light through them and look so-so, or if you got nice caps, there could be a pleasant glow around them from underneath. Either way, sounds like Ducky Shine is not for you?

Price-wise, my vote would be for Leopold FC700R. Otherwise, it's a personal preference: they should all be good keyboards, so go for whatever YOU like more. Keep in mind the cord on MTJ-2 TKL is not removable (without opening up the case).

Only thing to remember about that Leopold is that the stems under the spacebar are in some non-standard locations, so you won't be able to replace the spacebar without some modding. But if you already like white, you could keep it anyway, and mix-and-match some colors later that go well with white.

Lastly, the Cherry vs Costar stabilizer is very much also be a personal preference. I personally found it soothing, the way my spacebar was not making a soft sound (with o-rings) on my keyboard with Cherry stabilizers. I like to type quietly, and I think the Cherry stabilizers helped.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> picture of my ducky year of the rabbit for ownership proof
> *Snip
> Came with Engraved PBT keys, deciding what to put on it.
> Also probably gonna change the switches to Red.
> 
> also i bought myself a keyboard bag so i can feel like im a pro gamer lol.
> TT Esports Battle Dragon keyboard bag.


I have to ask, where did you get that keyboard bag!? I've been looking for a keyboard bag for a few weeks now. I haven't found one yet.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I have to ask, where did you get that keyboard bag!? I've been looking for a keyboard bag for a few weeks now. I haven't found one yet.


i bought mine from Taiwan from the Tt eSPORTS Store in Taipei Main Station, but i did search amazon and a seller is selling it too:

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-EAC-KBB002BP-eSPORTS-BATTLE-KEYBOARD/dp/B00CGQP9V6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369329826&sr=8-2&keywords=tt+esports+battle+dragon+keyboard+bag


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i bought mine from Taiwan from the Tt eSPORTS Store in Taipei Main Station, but i did search amazon and a seller is selling it too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-EAC-KBB002BP-eSPORTS-BATTLE-KEYBOARD/dp/B00CGQP9V6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369329826&sr=8-2&keywords=tt+esports+battle+dragon+keyboard+bag


Right on, thank you!


----------



## 2slick4u

I own a Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja MX Browns


----------



## balancebox

hi guys, is there any keyboards that has green switch besides cmstorm quick fire? I have a quick fire tkl with blue. modding them to greens is a pain. I thought i can just exchange the springs but the keyboard is plated mounted vs pbc mounted T_T


----------



## Apolz

Mech5 club with my buddy, Mine is the one with red switches on it.



K60 that I bought. Love it always and forever.


----------



## Namkab

Heres my new CM Quickfire Rapid with blue switches.

With wires everywhere.


----------



## Paradigm84

More modded boards wanted for KOTM: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390266/keyboard-of-the-month-may-13

Also I can't remember if I mentioned, but the KOTM keys are now in production.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More modded boards wanted for KOTM: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390266/keyboard-of-the-month-may-13
> 
> Also I can't remember if I mentioned, but the KOTM keys are now in production.


Ooo I shall enter this one when I get home.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More modded boards wanted for KOTM: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390266/keyboard-of-the-month-may-13
> 
> Also I can't remember if I mentioned, but the KOTM keys are now in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo I shall enter this one when I get home.
Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing what you're submitting!


----------



## Nuzart

Gotta decide what I want to submit.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Gotta decide what I want to submit.


My goodness man! I just looked at your sig. You are SERIOUS about these clicky-clacky keyboards







I guess I can understand though. I've had mine for a day and I don't know how I did without it. I was programming at work today on some wireless Microsoft deal. The contrast was just sad. SMH. It makes me glad I only work at the office every other week. I'm going have to pick something decent up for weeks I'm there.

It'll be interesting to see what you and others enter in the contest.


----------



## nubbinator

Not a keyboard, but keyboard related. Here are my custom USB cables I've just about finished. Bhiner screwed up my order when they shipped it, so I only got half of my order and I'm waiting on the other half. Two are prizes for a charity auction of sorts at Geekhack, three are for Jocelyn (who is both on here and at Geekhack), and two will be for sale (purple and blue and red).


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not a keyboard, but keyboard related. Here are my custom USB cables I've just about finished. Bhiner screwed up my order when they shipped it, so I only got half of my order and I'm waiting on the other half. Two are prizes for a charity auction of sorts at Geekhack, three are for Jocelyn (who is both on here and at Geekhack), and two will be for sale (purple and blue and red).


Purdy! Great work on those! One of these days I should get myself a fancy cable as well.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

This is my Poker and Filco MJ2, both with browns.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More modded boards wanted for KOTM: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390266/keyboard-of-the-month-may-13
> 
> Also I can't remember if I mentioned, but the KOTM keys are now in production.


What will they look like?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More modded boards wanted for KOTM: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390266/keyboard-of-the-month-may-13
> 
> Also I can't remember if I mentioned, but the KOTM keys are now in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will they look like?
Click to expand...

A mock is yet to be received, once I have a picture of it, you'll have a picture of it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A mock is yet to be received, once I have a picture of it, you'll have a picture of it.


Thanks Mien!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on, thank you!


i did a mini review at GH incase you wanna some opinions:
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43832.0


----------



## azianai

double posting omg!
but i just got my Leopold FC 660C & Hack Orange CC


----------



## Prymus

So i found a IBM model m with a rj45 on it what do i need to do to convert it. This one is a buckling.


----------



## jokrik

Model M Keyboard - retro style
Custom painted frame, dyed keycaps

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot2_zpsd32e1ce4.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot3_zpsbe8ae168.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot1_zps9cbbbb4a.jpg.html

have some pictures on the progress but dont think its appropriate to upload it here


----------



## mgrande465

Id like to join, Here is my Ducky DK9008 Cherry blue keyboard  ill do the form now..


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Model M Keyboard - retro style
> Custom painted frame, dyed keycaps
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot2_zpsd32e1ce4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot3_zpsbe8ae168.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot1_zps9cbbbb4a.jpg.html
> 
> have some pictures on the progress but dont think its appropriate to upload it here


Well done


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Pretty much all double shots I've seen have sprue marks on the back. I'm really not seeing what you mean by bumps outside of normal ABS textures and sprue marks.


Not really talking about the sprue marks but rather the texture of the side of the keycaps, which isn't normal. But, of course, I'm only talking about from one picture I saw on the other thread page on GH. I'll still be getting my few sets









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I ordered one of each color as well (no black). Figure for that much, they will at least be fun to play with using different color combos (after I get a few spacebars from wasd).


For the price, should definitely be fun to play around with these sets!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Not really talking about the sprue marks but rather the texture of the side of the keycaps, which isn't normal. But, of course, I'm only talking about from one picture I saw on the other thread page on GH. I'll still be getting my few sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, should definitely be fun to play around with these sets!


Yeah, I hope we can hit the MOQ. Its been 6 days and we are over 25% there


----------



## jokrik

I'm planning to change the cherry switch on my upcoming filco TKL from blue to green
I came across a group buy on those switch, however I'm not sure whether filco using a plate mounted or pcb mounted switch
I've seen a video of a guy soldering a filco and it seems that its using a plate mounted switch
can anyone confirm this so that I wont buy the wrong one?


----------



## Excaliborg

The Deskthority wiki has it listed as plate mounted so it should be correct. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Filco_Majestouch


----------



## willywill

Sorry for the dirty keyboard but, its a CM QFR spray painted kind of a brick red, really like this color


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Sorry for the dirty keyboard but, its a CM QFR spray painted kind of a brick red, really like this color]


Great color choice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm planning to change the cherry switch on my upcoming filco TKL from blue to green
> I came across a group buy on those switch, however I'm not sure whether filco using a plate mounted or pcb mounted switch
> I've seen a video of a guy soldering a filco and it seems that its using a plate mounted switch
> can anyone confirm this so that I wont buy the wrong one?


They are plate-mounted, which means you will have to open up the case, remove the plate + PCB, desolder 2 pins per switch, remove switches, insert new switches, re-solder the switch pins. Excellent video of the whole process here (actually using a Filco TKL):


----------



## missionAvs

Just filled out my form! Got myself a new CM Storm Trigger with Cherry MX Brown switches. Coming from a Logitech G510, this thing feels like a night and day difference. Never going back to rubber dome again


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congrats, I love my Storm Trigger with Browns! It's quite perfect, even the wrist rest is comfy (if only my desk weren't so cluttered for a full-sized keyboard with random computer peripherals... it's a small desk).


----------



## exyia

ordered an Azio Mech5 with Blacks keyboard to replace my CM Trigger with Reds

was a tough decision, hopefully it's the right one

I will miss the cut-through keys of the Trigger vs the painted on the Mech5. Also wondering how it will be going to a non-backlit keyboard, but part of me is growing out of the whole "I'M A GAMER, LED EVERYTHING" thing

I loved the smoothness of movement inputs with it, but ultimately I got sick of the mis-types with the Red if my finger even grazed another while pressing a key. I felt like I was typing slower because I was constantly correcting my key grazes. Hopefully the MX Blacks are what I'm looking for


----------



## CptAsian

What are you going to do with the Trigger?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Great color choice!
> They are plate-mounted, which means you will have to open up the case, remove the plate + PCB, desolder 2 pins per switch, remove switches, insert new switches, re-solder the switch pins. Excellent video of the whole process here (actually using a Filco TKL):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> The Deskthority wiki has it listed as plate mounted so it should be correct. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Filco_Majestouch


Thx guys 







+1


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What are you going to do with the Trigger?


I've got one listed with browns here


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've got one listed with browns here


I feel like you read my mind. I was interested in a Trigger, but not quite looking to buy one. And since both of my keyboards have blue switches, I was thinking that my next one, which I probably won't buy for over a year or something, would have reds or blacks, just to try something different. If I was looking to buy one, I probably would have jumped on your offer. Sorry.


----------



## ElevenEleven

For what it's worth, coming from Browns, I tried Reds and was _very_ underwhelmed. Reds seemed very bland. Rather like pushing against a light spring and not much more. I actually quite liked worn-in Blacks despite initial fear that they would be too stiff--they felt more smooth and tactile. Blues were a lot of fun when I tried them, but I couldn't have them in my bedroom for the reason of noise. Until I try Clears, Browns and Blacks will be my top choice personally. It's totally an individual opinion thing though.


----------



## CptAsian

Yeah. If I really wanted to decide on what keyboard switch to buy next, I would have to actually try reds and blacks. I'm not sure how I would, though, as I don't have any friends or anyone I know personally that owns one. I do have a friend with browns, and they were just what I expected: a slightly mushier (I almost don't want to use that word because it brings rubber dome to mind) and quieter blue switch. I don't mind them, but I like by blues, provided that I can use them without annoying anyone with the noise. As I said, I don't really know how they would compare to reds or blacks. But between those two, from what I've heard, I seem to be leaning towards blacks.

EDIT: I just now read up on the numbers, and the reds and browns have the same actuation force: 45g. Blues are at 50g, and blacks are at 60. I have heard many a time (including from exyia on the last page, for example) that the reds are too easy to push, making typing sometimes difficult. I had no trouble with typing on browns, so this leaves me confused. Another thing: should I be looking at the peak force rather than the actuation force? If so, that changes things entirely. I'm right back to where I started, and I think I just need to try each switch somehow before I can make a definite decision.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What are you going to do with the Trigger?


going to sell once I get home and take pics

pretty much getting rid of both my CM Storm products. Trigger and Sirus 5.1 Headset

they're nice peices, but it wasn't until lately that I realized that these just don't fit me

Red's just aren't my kind of switch and the seperate volume knob thing on the Sirus just doesn't fit the way I have my desk setup. once I took a second to consider my minor annoyances, I felt it was time to try something new


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've got a Filco with MX Blacks that should be delivered today. Will be trying it out extensively, but I have a feeling I may go back to Browns. I think all of the switches feel different. Blues felt very different from Browns. You'd need to use them for a week or two--initial impressions are definitely based of what we already know, so it may seem like mushier Blues at the start. But I think they are different entirely. Even Reds and Blacks--both being only different because of their springs--felt quite different.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I've got a Filco with MX Blacks that should be delivered today. Will be trying it out extensively, but I have a feeling I may go back to Browns. I think all of the switches feel different. Blues felt very different from Browns. You'd need to use them for a week or two--initial impressions are definitely based of what we already know, so it may seem like mushier Blues at the start. But I think they are different entirely. Even Reds and Blacks--both being only different because of their springs--felt quite different.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?


I'm burning in the sun all the way down in Georgia. And that is true about having to try out a different keyboard for a week or so rather than just typing on it for an hour.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> EDIT: I just now read up on the numbers, and the reds and browns have the same actuation force: 45g. Blues are at 50g, and blacks are at 60. I have heard many a time (including from exyia on the last page, for example) that the reds are too easy to push, making typing sometimes difficult. I had no trouble with typing on browns, so this leaves me confused. Another thing: should I be looking at the peak force rather than the actuation force? If so, that changes things entirely. I'm right back to where I started, and I think I just need to try each switch somehow before I can make a definite decision.


part of me thinks it's due to me being a sub-100% accurate typer, but I am what I am, and the Red just annoys me. Maybe it's because my fingers hover ever so slightly and move slightly to reach backspace and such - I don't rest my fingers on the keyboard and stretch fingers

because of this, sometimes when I go for a keypress, my finger might slightly miss and just graze the adjacent key. I think I've been like this for so long, that my muscle memory tells myself when I've grazed it "too much" and I instantly reach for backspace before even checking

but the reds simply register even the slightest graze, so now it's highlighting/adding to every single misfire. It's gotten to the point lately where I am typing *slower* and reading my sentences *AS I TYPE* to backspace/correct as I go - in games of dota this is too much time

so ultimately, I slapped myself and accepted the fact that reds aren't my kind of switch. I still want a linear, faster responding key - Reds feel phenomenal in shooters, I feel like I move much smother and faster - so I convinced myself to try Black (as well as liking hte features on the Mech5)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> part of me thinks it's due to me being a sub-100% accurate typer, but I am what I am, and the Red just annoys me. Maybe it's because my fingers hover ever so slightly and move slightly to reach backspace and such - I don't rest my fingers on the keyboard and stretch fingers
> 
> because of this, sometimes when I go for a keypress, my finger might slightly miss and just graze the adjacent key. I think I've been like this for so long, that my muscle memory tells myself when I've grazed it "too much" and I instantly reach for backspace before even checking
> 
> but the reds simply register even the slightest graze, so now it's highlighting/adding to every single misfire. It's gotten to the point lately where I am typing *slower* and reading my sentences *AS I TYPE* to backspace/correct as I go - in games of dota this is too much time
> 
> so ultimately, I slapped myself and accepted the fact that reds aren't my kind of switch. I still want a linear, faster responding key - Reds feel phenomenal in shooters, I feel like I move much smother and faster - so I convinced myself to try Black (as well as liking hte features on the Mech5)


Huh. Okay, this makes me think that I should be looking at the peak force rather then the actuation force, although I'm still not completely sure. I still don't know what to think about which switch would best suit me without trying any of them for long periods of time, so I've come up with a solution. I'll just buy three keyboards, one with browns, one with reds, and one with blacks...


----------



## Nuzart

Just skimmed over the last couple of posts since I last checked. And I just have to say I LIKE REDS!


----------



## CptAsian

And now we have a supporter of reds to counter exyia's experience... I did just think of something, though. I could get myself one of each switch on WASD keyboards, though that wouldn't allow me do to a long term sorta test that borrowing a keyboard from a friend would allow me to do. Think that would be a reasonable idea?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Actuation force is the force required to push your button at ~2mm from the uncompressed position. The force it takes _to get to_ that 2mm is a different story. There's a tactile bump before reaching the actuation point in Browns.



You have to overcome a 55cN bump or so (estimating from the diagram) to reach the actuation point. Once you overcome the bump, moving down to the actuation point is really easy, and somewhat inertial. The reds have no such bump, and the force required to push down just increases linearly.



That said, the difference between having the bump and not having the bump is not trivial in terms of the feel. I actually feel the bump makes typing easier. Perhaps initially counterintuitively, but once you overcome that light bump at the top, actuation quickly follows. Reds just felt mushy linear spring-like, with nothing to hint you when to stop pressing down, and so you'd bottom out more easily. Typing on Browns, I rarely had to bottom out at all (I'm a soft touch-typist), as they give you a _soft_ queue to stop and move on to another key. If you look at the diagrams, it still takes just over 60cN of force to bottom out Reds and Browns. So you're going to be doing more work if you bottom out the keys.

Here are Blues in comparison:










You overcome a 60cN bump to reach the actuation point that requires 55cN.

Actuation force is not the whole story at all. HOW you get to the actuation point (2mm of compression) and what follows the actuation (2mm-4mm) is what really creates your typing experience. The tactile bumps before the actuation point make the keys a bit more like rubber domes, though rubber domes start off with the bump right away.


----------



## CptAsian

Holy crap. That makes a lot more sense now. The thing is that I'm not at all a soft touch typist, as you say you are, as I bottom out my blues with every keystroke. That makes me think that I won't have a problem with accidentally hitting a key with reds, but the actuation force is what matters when considering an accidental keystroke, as that wouldn't necessarily involve bottoming out. The actuation force is lower, so that means that an accidental keystroke is more likely on reds than on blues for that reason, correct? I hope that made some sense... I still think I should just order some switches to try em out.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, if you bottom out easily on Blues, you are likely to have a problem with accidental keypresses or accidental actuation on Reds. Blues, Browns, and Reds use the same stiffness spring, and any differences in compressing force arise from the switch design. Blacks may be your thing for linear then or MX Clears, which are like heavier MX Browns with a more noticeable bump. Linear switch feels very different, because there is zero feedback. It's like you're pushing against a spring. All the other bumpy/clicky keys give you a queue in terms of sound and feel. With linear switches, it's more about muscle memory to know where the actuation point is. But yeah, simplifying this to Hooke's law, Force = k*x, where k is a spring constant (how stiff a spring is) and x is the distance. So the force required to compress a spring farther down increases linearly with how far down you compress (distance x) for linear switches. Tactile switches give you bumps and complications, and typing experience is different on them.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Model M Keyboard - retro style
> Custom painted frame, dyed keycaps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot2_zpsd32e1ce4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot3_zpsbe8ae168.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/MoneyShot1_zps9cbbbb4a.jpg.html
> 
> have some pictures on the progress but dont think its appropriate to upload it here


That's a unique look. I did the same thing to my Dell Quietkey.
Before:


After:


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Congrats, I love my Storm Trigger with Browns! It's quite perfect, even the wrist rest is comfy (if only my desk weren't so cluttered for a full-sized keyboard with random computer peripherals... it's a small desk).


Thanks! I'm loving it so far. Like I said, night and day difference when hitting a key. I've had a great first day with it so far







.


----------



## Clockdripdoor

My saitek eclipse II has finally died (2nd one to die)

I am going to get a Ducky Shine II with black keys. I am stuck though.

key color:

White or Black?

White http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00021

Black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00009


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> And now we have a supporter of reds to counter exyia's experience... I did just think of something, though. I could get myself one of each switch on WASD keyboards, though that wouldn't allow me do to a long term sorta test that borrowing a keyboard from a friend would allow me to do. Think that would be a reasonable idea?


It only gives you an idea of how the switch feels not so much how a keyboard would feel. I like the feel of blues on a single key, though I hate typing on blues.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfast*
> 
> My saitek eclipse II has finally died (2nd one to die)
> 
> I am going to get a Ducky Shine II with black keys. I am stuck though.
> 
> key color:
> 
> White or Black?
> 
> White http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00021
> 
> Black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00009


I just think you should make it match the rest of your build. Color combination and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> It only gives you an idea of how the switch feels not so much how a keyboard would feel. I like the feel of blues on a single key, though I hate typing on blues.


True. So you're saying that it's probably not worth getting a few switches to try out?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a unique look. I did the same thing to my Dell Quietkey.
> Before:
> 
> After:


I have a model M2 keyboard, which I love more compare to my model M
the thing is if I messed up with my model M keycaps, I can just order it of unicomp but with model m2 it seems that the keycaps is pretty unique

I am lucky that i want my model M to be retro style thus dyeing the caps lightly would do

What i've in mind is to have my model M2 just like your dell, and it needs a solid deep color dyeing

I'm afraid I would have the same problem just like my model M where the color wont go deeper

which guide did you use for you dell? is it THIS one?
I even soak it in denture cleaner fyi and the color just wont go through as much


----------



## Yungbenny911

Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.


Mechanical, of course!

Did you think mechanical keyboards are just for gaming?







Silly big company advertising.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Mechanical, of course!
> 
> Did you think mechanical keyboards are just for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly big company advertising.


I am picking up speed with my new ducky shine II (Max of 103 wpm), but idk, i am used to slamming on my keys, and this new MX brown switch changes the way i type TOTALLY!, i barely touch the keys and it registers







lol.

I know with time i would get used to it, but it's sooo annoying "for now".







especially when i am trying to reach top speed.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ah yeah I can see that. I would give it around three weeks to see how you feel, and if it's still too light for your liking, try stiffer switches. If you like the bump and tactile feeling of rubber domes, MX Clears would be a good candidate out of Cherry switches. Blues have more defined actuation path, but are still quite light. Not great for button mashing for gaming, apparently, but good for typing. There's also an array of Alps switches. I'm not as familiar with them, but I bet there are many nice ones. Some day, I'll try one of the Mattias keyboards.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.


FNG reporting in!

Mechanical all the way! I tried one out a little over a year ago then ended up buying them for everyone at work. And for the ex-wife, and for the girlfriend. Mild addict here... check my rigs.









Do I need pics to prove it??? Or can I just join?









Anyhow, we had tons of the Dell membrane ones and they slowly get to where you're pounding on them SO HARD and still have to watch what you type. I got hooked on the Razers (all that my "points" would buy) and then wow! So I got one for my office gal (DAS professional) and her speed and accuracy went up right away. Then I work past dark, and discovered the back-lit. OMG... so now all my computers have those...









I've got an extra Razer BW ultimate (blue LED keys) that I bought on accident ... it's got MAC keys. I'll be selling It is in the ads area now. as soon as I get the pics ready...

Yaay,
Chris

_Edit: added link to FS thread for the kybd._


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*
> 
> FNG reporting in!
> 
> Mechanical all the way! I tried one out a little over a year ago then ended up buying them for everyone at work. And for the ex-wife, and for the girlfriend. Mild addict here... check my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need pics to prove it??? Or can I just join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, we had tons of the Dell membrane ones and they slowly get to where you're pounding on them SO HARD and still have to watch what you type. I got hooked on the Razers (all that my "points" would buy) and then wow! So I got one for my office gal (DAS professional) and her speed and accuracy went up right away. Then I work past dark, and discovered the back-lit. OMG... so now all my computers have those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've got an extra Razer BW ultimate (blue LED keys) that I bought on accident* ... it's got MAC keys. I'll be selling it in the ads area as soon as I get the pics ready...
> 
> Yaay,
> Chris










that made me laugh, i won't deny, i DO love good keyboards also, and I've sold multiple laptops just because i did not like their keyboard







... Oh well, i learnt how to touch type with my Sidewinder X4 and i was already getting up to 99 wpm before i switched to my ducky shine II. When i switched, my speed dropped to 70wpm







, but i am getting back fast though, the only downside to it is that i still feel slow, even though the results show that i am faster and more accurate than before.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just think you should make it match the rest of your build. Color combination and such.
> True. So you're saying that it's probably not worth getting a few switches to try out?


You could, I mean its cheap. Just note that it'll not show you fully how it'll feel on a full keyboard. It will however give you some idea on how the switches feel.

I can't really talk though, I've used a fair few different switches on keyboards from either buying or trying them first. Rarely have I used a switch without being able to use the whole keyboard with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.


Definitely mechanical. Mechanical all round. I hate how people are lead to believe they are gaming keyboards or anything of the sort. They are just a superior feeling keyboard, for any purpose. If anything, I'd say they are less of a gaming keyboard, but that could just be my take seeming most of my keyboards are lacking keys used in games.


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfast*
> 
> My saitek eclipse II has finally died (2nd one to die)
> 
> I am going to get a Ducky Shine II with black keys. I am stuck though.
> 
> key color:
> 
> White or Black?
> 
> White http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00021
> 
> Black http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0GA-002D-00009


I cant say what color you should get but the Ducky Shine II Is an amazing Keyboard, I have one


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely mechanical. Mechanical all round. I hate how people are lead to believe they are gaming keyboards or anything of the sort. *They are just a superior feeling keyboard, for any purpose*. If anything, I'd say they are less of a gaming keyboard, but that could just be my take seeming most of my keyboards are lacking keys used in games.
Click to expand...

I'd disagree with that, I had a G19 and despite being marketed as a high-end gaming keyboard, the build quality was terrible and the keys felt awful.


----------



## Djankie

I've updated my keyboard a little.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I dig it Djankie!


----------



## Konkistadori

Dell AT102W tenkeyless modded by me







arrow keys are modded to be linear.

With cardboard housing, yes it sure is ugly









I have owned HHKB Pro 2 and few Model M:s, still i prefer this over HHKB and MM.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Which do you guys prefer? Typing on a mechanical Keyboard, or typing on a non mech.


After putting off mechanical keyboards for afew years, and now having used my g710 for a couple of months, I could never go back to non mechanical. Now that I am used to the feel of the switches its so much better and easier to type on. My typing speed has actually improved overall aswell. I have no cons for mechanical keyboards (except that some I don't like the feel of ie reds and blacks) everything about them is great.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd disagree with that, I had a G19 and despite being marketed as a high-end gaming keyboard, the build quality was terrible and the keys felt awful.


You misunderstood me. I was talking about Mechanical keyboards. They get marketed as a gaming keyboard, but they aren't. They are just a good keyboard. G19 is a "gaming" keyboard with tonnes of gimmicks and still a crappy rubber dome.


----------



## Azefore

Hey all, decided to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard but was looking for some suggestions.

Currently use a Logitech G510 and my budget would be $150 max for it, lower the better.

Looking for nice blue or white backlighting, don't have a preference for switches (yet), and could be small form factor or larger.

A couple I've found:

Ducky Shine II

Corsair K70

CM Quickfire variants

1 or 2 Filco models

What would all of your suggestions be on this? I do around 50% gaming 50% work/coding right now


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd disagree with that, I had a G19 and despite being marketed as a high-end gaming keyboard, the build quality was terrible and the keys felt awful.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me. I was talking about Mechanical keyboards. They get marketed as a gaming keyboard, but they aren't. They are just a good keyboard. G19 is a "gaming" keyboard with tonnes of gimmicks and still a crappy rubber dome.
Click to expand...

My mistake.

But yeah, they're marketted as "gaming boards" probably because the market for "gaming" peripherals is larger than the enthusiast keyboard market and they want to sell as many as possible.


----------



## phillyd

The Ducky Shine II's are a favorite. Get the switch sampler from WASDkeyboards to choose a switch.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Hey all, decided to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard but was looking for some suggestions.
> 
> Currently use a Logitech G510 and my budget would be $150 max for it, lower the better.
> 
> Looking for nice blue or white backlighting, don't have a preference for switches (yet), and could be small form factor or larger.
> 
> A couple I've found:
> 
> Ducky Shine II
> 
> Corsair K70
> 
> CM Quickfire variants
> 
> 1 or 2 Filco models
> 
> What would all of your suggestions be on this? I do around 50% gaming 50% work/coding right now


The Shine II (I own two of them) is one of the more expensive options as far as mechanical keyboards go overall, but it is still within your price range. To counter this, it has a lot of options in backlighting color, switch type, and size. They are also the common choice for someone who likes to do a fair bit of both gaming and typing. I'd say for your purposes, you'd probably end up getting either blues or browns, with blues *browns* being the quieter alternative.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The Shine II (I own two of them) is one of the more expensive options as far as mechanical keyboards go overall, but it is still within your price range. To counter this, it has a lot of options in backlighting color, switch type, and size. They are also the common choice for someone who likes to do a fair bit of both gaming and typing. I'd say for your purposes, you'd probably end up getting either blues or browns, *with blues being the quieter alternative*.


Blues are quieter than Browns now are they? I leave for a few hours and the world goes crazy!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The Shine II (I own two of them) is one of the more expensive options as far as mechanical keyboards go overall, but it is still within your price range. To counter this, it has a lot of options in backlighting color, switch type, and size. They are also the common choice for someone who likes to do a fair bit of both gaming and typing. I'd say for your purposes, you'd probably end up getting either blues or browns, *with blues being the quieter alternative*.
> 
> 
> 
> Blues are quieter than Browns now are they? I leave for a few hours and the world goes crazy!
Click to expand...

Haha, they'd probably only be quieter if you used O-rings. I'd say this guy is deaf to a certain frequency if he thinks blues are quieter than browns.


----------



## CptAsian

Oops. Meant to say that the other way around.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How are you liking it? Is Cherry MX Red your first switch or did you move from another switch?


Sorry for the late reply. I've had experience with different switches. The one thing I'll say is that the tactile feel and audible response is very tight. It's hard to put my finger on it but I think it has to do with the density of the keycap material(particularly with regards to the stem and the support cross) coupled with the density of the plate the switches are attached to. Both are good quality so the experience is very true.

An example of what I'm talking about would be with my two MX Brown boards. I have a Ducky Shine II TKL MX Brown and feel is very tight with the audible response being very tight. Comparing this to my newer CoolerMaster QuickFire TK MX Brown, the Ducky feels and sounds nicer. The CM is a good board but the make-up of the Ducky aside from the MX switches makes for a better experience. The CM experience feels slightly scratchier. For a bit I thought it was perhaps that the springs in the switches on the Ducky were better(different). I swapped keycaps back and forth looking for the answer and that didn't satisfy the difference. I played with both the boards back forth for a bit and came to the conclusion that it was just not the make up of the keycaps but also the resiliency of the backplate the switches are attached to that gave different overall tactile feel as well as audibles. It could also be possible the springs in the switches are different but on the surface the switches are identical with the Cherry branding on them.

Anywho, that's the reason I came back to post on here and was hoping others might be able to chime in. But, I do love the Reds on the Corsair K70. That board is a keeper on many levels. If my experience with Browns had been limited to the CM board I'd say the Corsair with the Reds was my hands down favorite. But, I do like the feel of the Browns on the Ducky Shine II TKLand I have a Ducky Shine II with Blues and I like them a lot too. I think if Corsair took the same board and just changed the switches out to Brown, it would be ermagod for me.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Different batches of switches can have differences in feel. It's the actual switches--not what they are mounted on--that will give the scratchy feeling. Cherry makes all the switches, so it does not matter if it's Ducky or CM--a brown switch is a brown switch. Your Ducky can well have a batch of Browns with less friction. My Filco (discontinued limited edition pink TKL) has fairly scratchy MX Blacks, whereas a Filco TKL with MX Browns I've tried was butter smooth. Tried 5-6 different boards with MX Blacks, and all had more or less friction. Some had a good noticeable amount, and that Filco had by far the least (unnoticeable friction). All are Cherry switches, and Filco does not do anything to them, nor CM. The friction is from the switch moving along the stem, not really from the spring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Blues are quieter than Browns now are they? I leave for a few hours and the world goes crazy!


I agree, blues are not quieter than browns







And I've tried both with o-rings. The click in the blues does not disappear with o-rings. Browns have no click and are thus quieter. Bottoming out will sound the same on both switches.


----------



## Skrumpi

Here's my Quickfire TK (first mech keyboard I've owned) with some new orange blank keycaps from WASDkeyboards. I was worried as to how the LED's would shine through these but it turned out far better than I expected. I still plan to get a few other keycaps for Escape key and function row.

Sorry for phone pictures, I have nothing better


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Different batches of switches can have differences in feel. It's the actual switches--not what they are mounted on--that will give the scratchy feeling. Cherry makes all the switches, so it does not matter if it's Ducky or CM--a brown switch is a brown switch. Your Ducky can well have a batch of Browns with less friction. My Filco (discontinued limited edition pink TKL) has fairly scratchy MX Blacks, whereas a Filco TKL with MX Browns I've tried was butter smooth. Tried 5-6 different boards with MX Blacks, and all had more or less friction. Some had a good noticeable amount, and that Filco had by far the least (unnoticeable friction). All are Cherry switches, and Filco does not do anything to them, nor CM. The friction is from the switch moving along the stem, not really from the spring.
> I agree, blues are not quieter than browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've tried both with o-rings. The click in the blues does not disappear with o-rings. Browns have no click and are thus quieter. Bottoming out will sound the same on both switches.


Ok, that explains a lot. I was certainly reaching for a reason trying to find the cause. My first thought was that it was a different batch of Browns, but that just seemed to me to be too easy of an answer LOL. Doesn't explain the audible difference though. I would have to attribute that to the keycap?


----------



## Nuzart

Haven't really read everything posted so what I say might be off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Different batches of switches can have differences in feel. It's the actual switches--not what they are mounted on--that will give the scratchy feeling. Cherry makes all the switches, so it does not matter if it's Ducky or CM--a brown switch is a brown switch. Your Ducky can well have a batch of Browns with less friction. My Filco (discontinued limited edition pink TKL) has fairly scratchy MX Blacks, whereas a Filco TKL with MX Browns I've tried was butter smooth. Tried 5-6 different boards with MX Blacks, and all had more or less friction. Some had a good noticeable amount, and that Filco had by far the least (unnoticeable friction). All are Cherry switches, and Filco does not do anything to them, nor CM. The friction is from the switch moving along the stem, not really from the spring.
> I agree, blues are not quieter than browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've tried both with o-rings. The click in the blues does not disappear with o-rings. Browns have no click and are thus quieter. Bottoming out will sound the same on both switches.


You can always lube your switches to have them butter smooth







Lubed Reds feel pretty amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Ok, that explains a lot. I was certainly reaching for a reason trying to find the cause. My first thought was that it was a different batch of Browns, but that just seemed to me to be too easy of an answer LOL. *Doesn't explain the audible difference though. I would have to attribute that to the keycap?*


It can come down to a variety of things. Keycaps, Plate type, if it has a plate at all, o-rings, o-ring sizes, Switch springs. It really depends the noises you hear.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Haven't really read everything posted so what I say might be off.
> You can always lube your switches to have them butter smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubed Reds feel pretty amazing.
> It can come down to a variety of things. Keycaps, Plate type, if it has a plate at all, o-rings, o-ring sizes, Switch springs. It really depends the noises you hear.


That was in reply to someone









Different keycap material and shape will contribute to differing density and weight and thus sound transmission properties. There are minute differences between Thin PBT, Thin ABS, Thick PBT, and double-shot ABS (and other types, like metal caps, or POM caps, etc., etc). They won't add to friction--that's on the switches alone. But heavy caps, like zinc, will definitely make actuation significantly easier and will feel and sound differently. Don't know if there'd be much difference in keycaps between your Filco and Ducky, as both are ABS and OEM-profile. Could be the Shine ABS is less dense as it's transparent and painted... dunno, just guessing.


----------



## ElevenEleven

<3


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Haven't really read everything posted so what I say might be off.
> You can always lube your switches to have them butter smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubed Reds feel pretty amazing.


It's all about the lubed Clears. I've got 80 lubed clears with oiled 67g Korean springs for my GH60 and they're amazing feeling.

And because I'm proud of my work, I want to show off the hand turned wooden key cap pullers I'm making. The wire is on the way, but right now I have a few handles turned (did four of them so far today).

Birch handle finished with natural Danish oil:



Birch handle finished with boiled linseed oil:



I also plan on making some with Cherry, Walnut, and Maple.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> <3


That looks amazing, is that yours?
did you get a separate case for that?

I am thinking to powder coat the keyboard case since I to buy a separate case for filco is kinda expensive (seen on GH)
but not sure wheter the filco emblem can be remove


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah it is mine. No it came like that--it's a limited edition from a couple years ago. Unfrotunately it's just paint--the case is not actually made of metal. It's room-temperature plastic painted in metallic pink. I'm getting a ducky shine II TKL which I'll probably paint--not powder coat, just rattle cans. I can't stand black, as it's rather boring, so I try to have as little black as possible. Most of the electronics have been black for too long (breaking into white lately, thanks to Apple, but still...)


----------



## Azefore

Looks like the Shine II it is, thanks for the help guys. Sampler idea was also a good suggestion however it looks like browns are up my alley for the quieter approach, may or may not forgo the sampler. +Reps


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That was in reply to someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different keycap material and shape will contribute to differing density and weight and thus sound transmission properties. There are minute differences between Thin PBT, Thin ABS, Thick PBT, and double-shot ABS (and other types, like metal caps, or POM caps, etc., etc). They won't add to friction--that's on the switches alone. But heavy caps, like zinc, will definitely make actuation significantly easier and will feel and sound differently. Don't know if there'd be much difference in keycaps between your Filco and Ducky, as both are ABS and OEM-profile. Could be the Shine ABS is less dense as it's transparent and painted... dunno, just guessing.


I realise that, I was just stating lubed reds feel amazing









However I would argue that key caps make a fairly significant sound difference. The thicker the key caps the more of a thonk sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's all about the lubed Clears. I've got 80 lubed clears with oiled 67g Korean springs for my GH60 and they're amazing feeling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm proud of my work, I want to show off the hand turned wooden key cap pullers I'm making. The wire is on the way, but right now I have a few handles turned (did four of them so far today).
> 
> Birch handle finished with natural Danish oil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birch handle finished with boiled linseed oil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also plan on making some with Cherry, Walnut, and Maple.


I was using lubed Ergo clears for a little before switching back to browns. I'm not a huge fan of the tactile bump clears have. I assume you could guess that for my hate for blues and love for lubed reds.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I was using lubed Ergo clears for a little before switching back to browns. I'm not a huge fan of the tactile bump clears have. I assume you could guess that for my hate for blues and love for lubed reds.


The tactile bump with clears can get a little too big if you use too light of a spring. I'm actually debating desoldering my RK9000 again because it's mostly 62g springs that I find too light. The bump is just too pronounced. It's less pronounced with 65g springs and even less so with 67g springs. That said, it's still a bigger bump than Browns which almost feel like they don't have a bump at all to me.

And Reds are my mortal enemy. I can use just about any switch, but I absolutely hate Reds. Even Blues, which I dislike because of the added noise, are better to me than Reds. Reds are just way too light for me. My perfect linear switch would be between a Black and Red in weight, leaning closer to the weight of a Black.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah it is mine. No it came like that--it's a limited edition from a couple years ago. Unfrotunately it's just paint--the case is not actually made of metal. It's room-temperature plastic painted in metallic pink. I'm getting a ducky shine II TKL which I'll probably paint--not powder coat, just rattle cans. I can't stand black, as it's rather boring, so I try to have as little black as possible. Most of the electronics have been black for too long (breaking into white lately, thanks to Apple, but still...)


Yeah that's what I've been thinking as well. I've just sold my filco and getting the tkl as soon as they've stock. Planning to paint the case white, with a mixture of green and white/black key caps (as I found white caps on white case is an eye sore)

So is the filco logo removable?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> So is the filco logo removable?


Not sure, sorry. It seems pretty firmly seated.

I've realized I prefer LED-backlit keyboards, even without proper keycaps that show the backlight through transparent lettering. I will probably substitute the Shine keycaps with thick PBT and still enjoy the soft purple glow around the keys.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The tactile bump with clears can get a little too big if you use too light of a spring. I'm actually debating desoldering my RK9000 again because it's mostly 62g springs that I find too light. The bump is just too pronounced. It's less pronounced with 65g springs and even less so with 67g springs. That said, it's still a bigger bump than Browns which almost feel like they don't have a bump at all to me.
> 
> And Reds are my mortal enemy. I can use just about any switch, but I absolutely hate Reds. Even Blues, which I dislike because of the added noise, are better to me than Reds. Reds are just way too light for me. My perfect linear switch would be between a Black and Red in weight, leaning closer to the weight of a Black.


Yeah, I didn't mind them so much with stock springs. Though I found them a bit too heavy for my likings. I like linear or next to no bump. I'm pretty sure I've settled for 3 switches. Red, Browns and Topre, Everything else is just nice for a bit then gets old. This is perfect proof that no switch is perfect for everyone.


----------



## draterrojam

sorry for the bad camera, its just a phone


----------



## Nuzart

What is that white one up front? At first I thought it was a Leopold FC660.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> What is that white one up front? At first I thought it was a Leopold FC660.


It's a leopold FC200, replace the keycaps and the picture kinda cut part of it off. so it looks a little "smushed"


----------



## Nuzart

aha, that'd make sense.

Just got my DSA set.



more pics can be found


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> aha, that'd make sense.
> 
> Just got my DSA set.
> 
> 
> 
> more pics can be found
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I want to touch you....r keyboard


----------



## DaveLT

I just bought a rosewill RK9000RE! I was roaming around our "Local PC Hardware Goodness Tower" and looked at CM Storms and Steelseries as well as Corsairs (Crappy ...) and Filco then i found they are discounting the rosewill boards. Filco quality boards, i can't say no








I'm loving it. I don't regret spending 75USD for it (Normal price is like 100USD so ...)

The mantis speed pad and mouse goes next, G100S and a Goliathus pad next (2$ only!)
I will not go back to my old keyboard ...


----------



## draterrojam

what store did you get them for $2????


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> what store did you get them for $2????


Some OEM version ... There is like 5 huge boxes full of them. Some store in china by the way. I think it's the standard size.
My current mousepad was only 1$ ... AAND it's tearing itself to shreds now ... but it is the real deal


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I just bought a rosewill RK9000RE! I was roaming around our "Local PC Hardware Goodness Tower" and looked at CM Storms and Steelseries as well as Corsairs (Crappy ...) and Filco then i found they are discounting the rosewill boards. Filco quality boards, i can't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it. I don't regret spending 75USD for it (Normal price is like 100USD so ...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They're nice keyboards, but I wouldn't call them Filco quality. When I desoldered the used one I got cheap, I found a couple of bad lands and a one sided PCB compared to the Majestouch 2's double sided PCB. There was also the USB mini B connector problems that they were having.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They're nice keyboards, but I wouldn't call them Filco quality. When I desoldered the used one I got cheap, I found a couple of bad lands and a one sided PCB compared to the Majestouch 2's double sided PCB. There was also the USB mini B connector problems that they were having.


TBH, i wasn't talking abouit the internal quality. The new ones are actually glued down so they probably won't move but i will probably glue it back and solder it before silicone-ing it ... I know Mini-B connectors are hard to get right and they are very fiddly.
Bad "Lands" i don't know what's that but surely single-board or double board doesn't matter. Usually it's used for higher density.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> TBH, i wasn't talking abouit the internal quality. The new ones are actually glued down so they probably won't move but i will probably glue it back and solder it before silicone-ing it ... I know Mini-B connectors are hard to get right and they are very fiddly.
> Bad "Lands" i don't know what's that but surely single-board or double board doesn't matter. Usually it's used for higher density.


Internal quality is a big thing to consider when looking at keyboard quality. If they PCB and soldering is junk, the keyboard will be junk.

PCB lands are the little gold eyelet traces that you slip your wire through and solder to. They're the point of contact between the PCB traces and what you're soldering onto a PCB. Bad PCB lands means that the keyboard won't work properly or is only a short while away from breaking. When they do break, you have to desolder to find the problem, then fix the PCB.

The double sided PCB is nice for issues like bad PCB lands. If the land goes bad on one side, it will still work properly because there are two points of contact on the PCB trace.

From what I've seen, it's the same as the original Filcos and of similar quality, but the newer Filcos are much nicer.


----------



## ElevenEleven

They fixed the USB connection issue a while ago, as far as I know. They may not be Filcos, but they cost half as much while still being nice keyboards. Great compact size too.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> They fixed the USB connection issue a while ago, as far as I know. They may not be Filcos, but they cost half as much while still being nice keyboards. Great compact size too.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing them. Like I said, I have an RK-9000RE that I modded to MX Clears and I'm pretty happy with the quality of it. I just wanted to stop the "it's pretty much a Filco" claim because Filcos are still higher quality and better built keyboards. It's the same thing with the Cooler Master QFR. It's a fantastic keyboard and I love mine, but it's not "pretty much a Filco".

I'm lost on calling them compact. They're your standard 104 key keyboard size.


----------



## ElevenEleven

They are as compact as a 104-key keyboard can be--no extra bezel baggage at all, is what I mean. Many keyboards are unnecessarily huge (Corsair, Logitech G710+, etc.) Even though they are still full-sized (104-key) keyboards, they are significantly smaller than most rubber domes and many of the older keyboard types. That's what I mean by compact--not the key count. It's not obvious from the photos, but when I first saw a keyboard of that size, I was amazed how tiny it managed to be while still fitting all those keys + numpad.

ETA:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I just bought a rosewill RK9000RE! I was roaming around our "Local PC Hardware Goodness Tower" and looked at CM Storms and Steelseries as well as Corsairs (Crappy ...) and Filco then i found they are discounting the rosewill boards. Filco quality boards, i can't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it. I don't regret spending 75USD for it (Normal price is like 100USD so ...)
> 
> The mantis speed pad and mouse goes next, G100S and a Goliathus pad next (2$ only!)
> I will not go back to my old keyboard ...


I should have added some congratulations







Nothing like a good mechanical keyboard!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> They are as compact as a 104-key keyboard can be--no extra bezel baggage at all, is what I mean. Many keyboards are unnecessarily huge (Corsair, Logitech G710+, etc.) Even though they are still full-sized (104-key) keyboards, they are significantly smaller than most rubber domes and many of the older keyboard types. That's what I mean by compact--not the key count. It's not obvious from the photos, but when I first saw a keyboard of that size, I was amazed how tiny it managed to be while still fitting all those keys + numpad.


Gotcha. I guess I'm just used to Ducky, Leopold, and Filco making normal sized 104 key mechs that I don't think of it as compact, I think of it as standard sized and think of the Gigabyte, Razer, Corsair, and Logitech boards as unnecessarily over-sized.


----------



## DaveLT

My old 107-key is larger than this is ... it's pretty compact for me as it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I should have added some congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good mechanical keyboard!


It's hard as it is to get mechanical keyboards but when it goes for cheap, it's basically a firesale!







Thanks dude








Man, i can't sleep after typing all night in keyboard bliss. I used to have my fingers wear out every 1000 words or so ... Not anymore







I actually thought it was my wrist hurting but hell i didn't notice my fingers were hurting


----------



## Sniping

"60%, 100% of the time"


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> "60%, 100% of the time"


Definitely not for everyone! I'm happy with the TKL size.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> "60%, 100% of the time"


THIS! Except at work. Got my 104U at work. Think I'd get too many weird faces if I had a TKL or smaller.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> "60%, 100% of the time"


Mine comes in the mail tomorrow









Went from a Full size to a 60% and a TKL.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Definitely not for everyone! I'm happy with the TKL size.


You'll have to check out the layout on my Topre keyboard, the Leopold FC660C. It's very close to TKL, with dedicated arrow cluster, and two more keys, the rest is handled with the Fn layer.


----------



## ElevenEleven

The combined function layer is what I dislike -- custom keycaps don't have he proper side printing for those layouts.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> <3


That looks amazing!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> That looks amazing!


Thank you--I love it. It's my "happy" keyboard


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The combined function layer is what I dislike -- custom keycaps don't have he proper side printing for those layouts.


That's why you use the stockers for a while to get used to where the keys you use the most are, then when you are ready, swap the caps out and make a print out of the fn layer to keep in your desk drawer.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The combined function layer is what I dislike -- custom keycaps don't have he proper side printing for those layouts.


Custom Topre keycaps? DO WANT! (There's no set of aftermarket keycaps that fit all the keys on my keyboard atm)


----------



## Nuzart

Retro DSA set would be the most likely to fit. Unless you're talking about a topre board.


----------



## Apolz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> They are as compact as a 104-key keyboard can be--no extra bezel baggage at all, is what I mean. Many keyboards are unnecessarily huge (Corsair, Logitech G710+, etc.) Even though they are still full-sized (104-key) keyboards, they are significantly smaller than most rubber domes and many of the older keyboard types. That's what I mean by compact--not the key count. It's not obvious from the photos, but when I first saw a keyboard of that size, I was amazed how tiny it managed to be while still fitting all those keys + numpad.
> 
> ETA:
> I should have added some congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good mechanical keyboard!


Corsairs aren't crappy D:


----------



## ElevenEleven

Where did you read me use that word


----------



## DaveLT

Cherry MX Reds are very responsive indeed but of course it's for people who like a quieter keyboard and can forgo tactileness - That i do not like anymore.
I tried the super black in the store yesterday and it felt like compressing a spring every single time i hit a key!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Cherry MX Reds are very responsive indeed but of course it's for people who like a quieter keyboard and can forgo tactileness - That i do not like anymore.
> I tried the super black in the store yesterday and it felt like compressing a spring every single time i hit a key!


I want a keyboard with just super-blacks so I can exercise my fingers.









Also bonus points for the Trivium avatar.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I want a keyboard with just super-blacks so I can exercise my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bonus points for the Trivium avatar.


Maybe i can play In Waves with a Cherry Blue keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I want a keyboard with just super-blacks so I can exercise my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bonus points for the Trivium avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i can play In Waves with a Cherry Blue keyboard
Click to expand...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. I know those are some heavy keycaps. Did you get them from eBay?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks good. I know those are some heavy keycaps. Did you get them from eBay?


They are from Feng. And thanks!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Yeah that's what I've been thinking as well. I've just sold my filco and getting the tkl as soon as they've stock. Planning to paint the case white, with a mixture of green and white/black key caps (as I found white caps on white case is an eye sore)
> 
> So is the filco logo removable?


yes its removable
you should do it form the underside, as its held in by 2 plastic pegs
if you push the pegs from the bottom, it'll pop out of the logo mold slot.

I did that when i switched my filco faceplace from black to red.


----------



## Paradigm84

Google Docs is playing up so for the moment the membership list and KOTM submission form is invisible (despite appearing when I try to edit the thread), working to fix it now.


----------



## Bullveyr

Why are the OCN Key Caps red, shouldn't they be blue?

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44052.msg908373#msg908373


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> Why are the OCN Key Caps red, shouldn't they be blue?
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44052.msg908373#msg908373


No clue, but thanks for repping the KOTM competition.









EDIT: I can confirm those are *only the prototypes* for the KOTM keycap, and they will *not* be for sale, despite the link appearing to say so.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I want a keyboard with just super-blacks so I can exercise my fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bonus points for the Trivium avatar.


Ahave you tried model m? I found that it's tiring to type on that keyboard. Anyone know the actual force on model m? Heard it's around 50-60 but my mx blue is 50 and I find it too light

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> yes its removable
> you should do it form the underside, as its held in by 2 plastic pegs
> if you push the pegs from the bottom, it'll pop out of the logo mold slot.
> 
> I did that when i switched my filco faceplace from black to red.


Thx sir, powder coating here I come


----------



## Sniping

I heard that the Model M feels heavier than Greens.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I heard that the Model M feels heavier than Greens.


My fingers feel like they just came back from the gym after 15 minutes of typing on it. Probably will gain some muscles in a month or two

However the model m2 feels alot better and lighter, and I'm in love with it
Gonna dye the key caps by weekend and start using it straight away while waiting for my cherry mx keyboafd


----------



## CptAsian

Actuation force on a buckling spring switch (Model M) is rated at about 70g. I've read that greens are rated at about 80.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Actuation force on a buckling spring switch (Model M) is rated at about 70g. I've read that greens are rated at about 80.


Than I'll be in trouble
I've already pre ordered enough green switch to convert a tkl filco
Thought buckling is tougher than green

Hope it will not that bad


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Than I'll be in trouble
> I've already pre ordered enough green switch to convert a tkl filco
> Thought buckling is tougher than green
> 
> Hope it will not that bad


If you are going to be replacing the switches, you can just get a set of lighter springs for your Greens.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> If you are going to be replacing the switches, you can just get a set of lighter springs for your Greens.


Yeah but I should've just bought the spring and replace the spring on mx blue. Much cheaper that way.
But having different kind of popular cherry will just be a satisfaction for me especially where such cherry is not available (or hardly) in my country

God I'm turning into such mech keyboard freak now. Currently bidding on poker with ergo white and various keycaps


----------



## Badwrench

Changed it up a bit. Sold my Ducky to Jester435 and picked up a CM QF with mx blues and a KBT Pure with mx reds/green led. I also make myself a new cable to go with the changes I have planned (MDPC Aquamarine - looks blue in my photos)


----------



## Sniping

Alright, good. I was thinking that that was a Mr. Friday clack for a second, I would've been so jealous.


----------



## Krullmeister

Hey guys!

So I've been more and more tempted to get a 60% Mechanical board to compliment my Ducky Shine 2. I think the Poker or Pure layout would suit me the best. Any tips on where to get some good keyboards and where can I find some heavy aluminium cases for them?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Check out MechanicalKeyboards.com, and search for TEX keyboards. They come with a nice brushed aluminum case top (though the bottom is plastic).


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Check out MechanicalKeyboards.com, and search for TEX keyboards. They come with a nice brushed aluminum case top (though the bottom is plastic).


Thanks for the reply! I've been eying those and it seems like www.qwerkeys.co.uk is planning on using them as an OEM and they will also offer them in a Nordic ISO layout which is nice for me. Still can't use ANSI for crap!

I'm looking primarily for a non-led 60% ISO keyboard that I'll be using Otaku style. The GH60 from Geekhack looks promising so I might just hold off for something like that. I like the Poker cases as there are quite a few custom ones out there.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I've been eying those and it seems like www.qwerkeys.co.uk is planning on using them as an OEM and they will also offer them in a Nordic ISO layout which is nice for me. Still can't use ANSI for crap!
> 
> I'm looking primarily for a non-led 60% ISO keyboard that I'll be using Otaku style. The GH60 from Geekhack looks promising so I might just hold off for something like that. I like the Poker cases as there are quite a few custom ones out there.


Unless you ordered a GH60 or can find someone willing to give theirs up, you won't be getting one. You're better off picking up the Tex Beetle or grabbing a Poker, Poker II, Race, or LED-less Pure and trying hard to find one of the aluminum cases made for the. Be ready to pay $150-250USD for an aluminum case if you can actually find someone to part with theirs and $100-200 if any of the ones that have been talked about go to production.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Unless you ordered a GH60 or can find someone willing to give theirs up, you won't be getting one. You're better off picking up the Tex Beetle or grabbing a Poker, Poker II, Race, or LED-less Pure and trying hard to find one of the aluminum cases made for the. Be ready to pay $150-250USD for an aluminum case if you can actually find someone to part with theirs and $100-200 if any of the ones that have been talked about go to production.


Yea I figured as much, that's why I said "something like that"









I think I'll see if I can get a hold of a regular Poker or a Poker II ISO and just start from there, adding cases or what not as I go and feel like I "need" it. For custom cases would it be best to just brows Geekhack or Deskthority and find some going into production or are there some cases that are readily available?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Yea I figured as much, that's why I said "something like that"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll see if I can get a hold of a regular Poker or a Poker II ISO and just start from there, adding cases or what not as I go and feel like I "need" it. For custom cases would it be best to just brows Geekhack or Deskthority and find some going into production or are there some cases that are readily available?


There aren't any readily available ones that I've seen, you just have to peruse GH and DT and hope that someone is willing to sell theirs or that someone is putting a case you like into production.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does anyone's keyboard randomly make cracking sounds? lol

I'm assuming it's just the plastic expanding or contracting due to temp changes, but it is a bit unnerving, just sitting here and it randomly makes a loud crack/pop sound....

Rosewill 9000 with cherry reds

Just curious if it is normal or self destructing.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does anyone's keyboard randomly make cracking sounds? lol
> 
> I'm assuming it's just the plastic expanding or contracting due to temp changes, but it is a bit unnerving, just sitting here and it randomly makes a loud crack/pop sound....
> 
> Rosewill 9000 with cherry reds
> 
> Just curious if it is normal or self destructing.


...
No?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does anyone's keyboard randomly make cracking sounds? lol
> 
> I'm assuming it's just the plastic expanding or contracting due to temp changes, but it is a bit unnerving, just sitting here and it randomly makes a loud crack/pop sound....
> 
> Rosewill 9000 with cherry reds
> 
> Just curious if it is normal or self destructing.


Definitely not! My monitor does it sometimes, but it actually has many sources of significant heat. I would check if there's something overheating in your keyboard--some bad solder joint, or some metal touching something it shouldn't... Not sure what there would be in it to make that sort of a sound. I don't think it should get enough heat to expand the casing, given that it's not LED backlit and is powered from a USB port, so maybe it's some components making that sound. Are you sure it's your keyboard and not the monitor in front of it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does anyone's keyboard randomly make cracking sounds? lol
> 
> I'm assuming it's just the plastic expanding or contracting due to temp changes, but it is a bit unnerving, just sitting here and it randomly makes a loud crack/pop sound....
> 
> Rosewill 9000 with cherry reds
> 
> Just curious if it is normal or self destructing.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not! My monitor does it sometimes, but it actually has many sources of significant heat. I would check if there's something overheating in your keyboard--some bad solder joint, or some metal touching something it shouldn't... Not sure what there would be in it to make that sort of a sound. I don't think it should get enough heat to expand the casing, so maybe it's some components making that sound. Are you sure it's your keyboard and not the monitor in front of it?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect it to be the monitor, I just noticed it recently. I suppose it could be the screen but it sure sounds like it comes from the keyboard. I hadn't thought about it being electrical issue, it sounds like a plastic piece breaking or changing position or something, that makes a loud crack sound.

I've heard similar sounds, plastic cracking, so that's what I figure it is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd move the keyboard farther away from the monitor and see if you can isolate the source of the sound better. It's more likely to come from your monitor than from the keyboard. Monitors do make such sounds.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'd move the keyboard farther away from the monitor and see if you can isolate the source of the sound better. It's more likely to come from your monitor than from the keyboard. Monitors do make such sounds.


Ya, I might pay attention to it a bit more. This office does have quite a range of temperature though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya, I might pay attention to it a bit more. This office does have quite a range of temperature though.


Perhaps, but they are still "room temperature"--I think you'd need more heat than that to get the stress sounds like those that come from flat panel monitor.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Perhaps, but they are still "room temperature"--I think you'd need more heat than that to get the stress sounds like those that come from flat panel monitor.


Only if you use a CCFL-backlight monitor


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, my Achieva Shimian makes that sound sometimes, and it uses LEDs. An old LED panel I sold did it a lot. Not CCFL. Expansion due to heat can still happen with LEDs. My IKEA LED strips get quite warm on the white color setting.


----------



## speedyeggtart

I found a Thermaltake Meka Mechanical Keyboard on clearance for $49.99 (normally $109)

It uses Cherry Black Mechanical Switch

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/Category.aspx?C=1170

anyone with experience with this keyboard or recommendations?

Thank-you in advance!


----------



## TheNephilim

Damn, all the MX Blue keyboards with US/Int layout I like to buy are out of stock (here in the Netherlands). The Qpad MK 50, the Ducky Zero DK2108 and that were al my options for a nice price.

Now, when I started checking out other options, the MK 80 and MK 85 by Qpad are not an option. I think it's to expansive for what I get then. Besides, the MK 80 is out of stock too. I'm not gonna spend 122 euro's on that keyboard.

So I stumbled across a Filco Majestouch-2, which would cost a 160 euro's. Including VAT and send costs.

I already have a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 with Browns at home, the new keyboard with Blues would be for the office. Lot's of typing/programming going on there.

So what would you guys say, save a bit more money (aprox. 40-60 euro) and get the Filco? Or wait for the Qpad MK 50 or the Ducky Zero DK2108 to be available again? That might take a while btw, they told me new stock was not even in production.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I found a Thermaltake Meka Mechanical Keyboard on clearance for $49.99 (normally $109)
> 
> It uses Cherry Black Mechanical Switch
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/Category.aspx?C=1170
> 
> anyone with experience with this keyboard or recommendations?
> 
> Thank-you in advance!


Looks like a decent board at a great price. Thinking about grabbing one.


----------



## Sniping

I've seen boards with Blacks go on sale for about that price quite often. The last time it happened was last week with a Rosewill keyboard. Don't get the one with Blacks because it's cheap-but get the switch you actually think you'll like, there's nothing worse than being stuck with a switch you don't like.


----------



## DaveLT

Rosewill RK9000s go on cheap all the time








And all of the switch options are available as well (Red, Blue, Brown, Black) but trust me you will hate black ...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Rosewill RK9000s go on cheap all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all of the switch options are available as well (Red, Blue, Brown, Black) but trust me you will hate black ...


Not necessarily, many people (generally heavy-handed typists) like MX Black switches.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I like MX Black, personally, not as much as Brown, but it's my second favorite switch until I try Clears. Also a lot of people like Blues, and boards with Blues have been going for very cheap. Does not mean Blues are bad. It's supply and demand plus marketing hype.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Can I join? Just got into the world of mechanical keyboarding! I shall never look back. I couldn't find the form at the start of this thread?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> Can I join? Just got into the world of mechanical keyboarding! I shall never look back. I couldn't find the form at the start of this thread?


Google Docs has decided it doesn't want to play nice and won't show the forms/ spreadsheets (even though they appear when you go to edit the thread or post)

Give me 5 minutes and I'll try another way of fixing it, if I have no luck I'll have to link the form externally.

EDIT: *Should* be showing in the OP now, let me know if it's not.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Google Docs has decided it doesn't want to play nice and won't show the forms/ spreadsheets (even though they appear when you go to edit the thread or post)
> 
> Give me 5 minutes and I'll try another way of fixing it, if I have no luck I'll have to link the form externally.
> 
> EDIT: *Should* be showing in the OP now, let me know if it's not.


Form working and I've submitted.


----------



## Paradigm84

Thanks, I was just fixing the other stuff and my internet stopped working. :|

I'll have to come back to it in half an hour or so when it decides to work again.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I found a Thermaltake Meka Mechanical Keyboard on clearance for $49.99 (normally $109)
> 
> It uses Cherry Black Mechanical Switch
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/store/Category.aspx?C=1170
> 
> anyone with experience with this keyboard or recommendations?
> 
> Thank-you in advance!


I only see the Meka G1 (Costar OEM) series recommended--not others. Moreover, the layout of keys on this keyboard is non-standard (huge enter, odd widths of other modifier keys) in case you ever wanted custom replacement caps. There are other keyboards that you can find on a budget that go for close to $50 periodically, such as Rosewills, which I'd recommend much more.

Are you looking for MX Black specifically? Here's Rosewill on Amazon ($58 with free shipping--currently out of stock but should be back soon):
http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-RK-9000BL/dp/B005QW1UME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369928878&sr=8-1

Used Like New with MX Reds:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005QW1UBU/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I made this one.

http://s324.photobucket.com/user/InitialDriveGTR/media/DSC_7337.jpg.html

http://s324.photobucket.com/user/InitialDriveGTR/media/DSC_7336.jpg.html


----------



## ElevenEleven

You would









No case bottom? (what happened to this poor keyboard!)


----------



## Paradigm84

Right, the membership and KOTM forms are back up and working, however the membership list isn't because AFAIK I lack the sufficient permissions to embed just the form without the editing features.

For now, if you want to check if you are in the club (*after* you've submitted the form) or if you want to check what boards you have next to your name, you can PM me, I'm going to try and get the sheet back up as soon as possible.

EDIT: Trying to make the OP a little easier to read through, I've put a type of divider between the sections. Do you think something like that would make the OP better or worse? Feedback is welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Rosewill RK9000s go on cheap all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all of the switch options are available as well (Red, Blue, Brown, Black) but trust me you will hate black ...


I love Blacks and cannot stand Reds, dislike Blues, and am ambivalent about Browns. Given me Blacks or Ergo Clears any day of the week.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I love Blacks and cannot stand Reds, dislike Blues, and am ambivalent about Browns. Given me Blacks or Ergo Clears any day of the week.


Well i guess i'm VERY wrong









@TS
I still don't see any form ....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I love Blacks and cannot stand Reds, dislike Blues, and am ambivalent about Browns. Given me Blacks or Ergo Clears any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i guess i'm VERY wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TS
> I still don't see any form ....
Click to expand...

Now you should.

Note to self: Trying to put an embedded Google Docs spreadsheet/ form in a spoiler will make them invisible.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Right, the membership and KOTM forms are back up and working, however the membership list isn't because AFAIK I lack the sufficient permissions to embed just the form without the editing features.
> 
> For now, if you want to check if you are in the club (*after* you've submitted the form) or if you want to check what boards you have next to your name, you can PM me, I'm going to try and get the sheet back up as soon as possible.
> 
> EDIT: Trying to make the OP a little easier to read through, I've put a type of divider between the sections. Do you think something like that would make the OP better or worse? Feedback is welcomed and appreciated!


Liking the OP, much easier to read. Loving the thread. Aw man, loving mechanical keyboards! The first time I touched one in a shop, I had to get one. You can't not buy one as soon as you felt one. Thought the black keys were a little stiff at first compared to the reds I felt in the shop. As soon as I got used to my new keyboard, I'm in love (that mushy geeky love).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Right, the membership and KOTM forms are back up and working, however the membership list isn't because AFAIK I lack the sufficient permissions to embed just the form without the editing features.
> 
> For now, if you want to check if you are in the club (*after* you've submitted the form) or if you want to check what boards you have next to your name, you can PM me, I'm going to try and get the sheet back up as soon as possible.
> 
> EDIT: Trying to make the OP a little easier to read through, I've put a type of divider between the sections. Do you think something like that would make the OP better or worse? Feedback is welcomed and appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the OP, much easier to read. Loving the thread. Aw man, loving mechanical keyboards! The first time I touched one in a shop, I had to get one. You can't not buy one as soon as you felt one. Thought the black keys were a little stiff at first compared to the reds I felt in the shop. As soon as I got used to my new keyboard, I'm in love (that mushy geeky love).
Click to expand...

Glad to have you on board!

The membership list is up to date, I'm working to get it fixed and back in the OP.


----------



## boost

potato pics









Finished the "skeldon-GH". it houses the phantom PCB and supports 6 different layouts


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> potato pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the "skeldon-GH". it houses the phantom PCB and supports 6 different layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's also an incredibly adept weapon*


FTFY.









Looking nice.


----------



## boost

Thanks, Will get better pics of it when the screws get in...Might enter it into the KOTM


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Thanks, Will get better pics of it when the screws get in...Might enter it into the KOTM


You only have a few hours to enter it this month.









But yeah, it looks like it would stand a good chance if you did enter it, very impressive.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking nice.


It looks nice indeed. In fact most mechanical keyboards can be used as a weapon though


----------



## unexpectedly

If this had illuminated keys, it would have already been ordered... I'm so spoiled by lit up keys.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well i guess i'm VERY wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TS
> I still don't see any form ....


There is no "wrong" when it comes to what you prefer. Everyone is different. I myself love Blues, and am really liking the softness of my new Red board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I love Blacks and cannot stand Reds, dislike Blues, and am ambivalent about Browns. Given me Blacks or Ergo Clears any day of the week.


I have yet to try Ergo Clears. That is next.


----------



## nubbinator

Finished my first of ~25 custom wood handled key pullers.



This one is made from Walnut, finished with Danish oil, and sealed with polyurethane.


----------



## DaveLT

Jeez, just when i want to type a reply my rosewill's 'S' key is broken. Switch engaged but no computers register the input.


----------



## Arizonian

Well Ducky opening up the flood gates a bit more releasing more versions of Ducky Keyboards on Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007651%2050086431&IsNodeId=1&name=DuckyChannel%20International%20Co

Now offering with white caps.









Hoping the brown cherry - white or blue LED - Ducky Shine II becomes available eventually.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well Ducky opening up the flood gates a bit more releasing more versions of Ducky Keyboards on Newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007651%2050086431&IsNodeId=1&name=DuckyChannel%20International%20Co
> 
> Now offering with white caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the brown cherry - white or blue LED - Ducky Shine II becomes available eventually.


I thought they were around for a while now. Newest I've seen is the Realforce 50th Anniversary Blue/Grey ones. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361&zenid=e1b8af8e91686badc639c234b7b6aee4


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I thought they were around for a while now. Newest I've seen is the Realforce 50th Anniversary Blue/Grey ones. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361&zenid=e1b8af8e91686badc639c234b7b6aee4


I knew they were out, It's more about Newegg offering Ducky now; for those of us who have Newegg Preferred accounts this is cool.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well Ducky opening up the flood gates a bit more releasing more versions of Ducky Keyboards on Newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007651%2050086431&IsNodeId=1&name=DuckyChannel%20International%20Co
> 
> Now offering with white caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the brown cherry - white or blue LED - Ducky Shine II becomes available eventually.


Shine II is getting discontinued, but Zero Shine is coming soon, and supposedly Shine III will follow, but Ducky removed its information about it for now.


----------



## digitally

My 6gv2 has a very bad habit of popping out keycaps when i pressed too fast







. I might consider buying CM storm quickfire rapid, any other suggestion?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I knew they were out, It's more about Newegg offering Ducky now; for those of us who have Newegg Preferred accounts this is cool.


pretty sure that's just mechanicalkeyboards selling their stuff on the newegg marketplace.
But its good for you preferred accounts holders


----------



## unexpectedly

You people are evil, showing those newegg links. And there are Shine II models with LED... and PINK!!1!!!!
Quote:


> But its good for you preferred accounts holders


Huh? What's this?








Chris


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, the pink = purple = magenta... just gets lost in translation and interpretation. It's the same magenta color as has been standard in all of their Shine models.

I just got my "pink" Ducky today, and it's perfect! Awesome batch of Browns with almost no friction.



Going to paint the casing in metal flake of some sort (probably pure silver, but still experimenting).


----------



## unexpectedly

No, I mean PINNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKK:


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ohh yeah







You can get all switch types of that one from MechanicalKeyboards. There's also a black body with white keycaps version.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ducky TKL case... painted!!





Trying it on:



Finished!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> My 6gv2 has a very bad habit of popping out keycaps when i pressed too fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might consider buying CM storm quickfire rapid, any other suggestion?


Quickfire Rapid is a good board and it's very good looking








Rosewill RK9000? Although i got a broken key just yesterday but i'm confident it's a lemon. But it's a 104-key ....


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ducky TKL case... painted!!


Love it!
Did you spray paint it?

Im planning to powder coat mine


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Love it!
> Did you spray paint it?
> 
> Im planning to powder coat mine


Yap! DupliColor Silver metal flake + iridescent top coat (clear coat with tiny iridescent flakes), all over Rust-Oleum's Black Night Metallic (for better adhesion to plastic). The overall look is like shiny sandblasted metal.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> potato pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the "skeldon-GH". it houses the phantom PCB and supports 6 different layouts


That is great! Well done


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ducky TKL case... painted!!
> 
> Trying it on:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!


Where did you get those keys from?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ducky TKL case... painted!!
> 
> Trying it on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those keys from?
Click to expand...

Feng on eBay.

EDIT: Voting for the May KOTM is open here AND the thread for the June KOTM is open for you to post and submit entries here.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

May just be me. But does anyone else, while gaming, press the "W" key at a non-linear angle? I can't seem to shake the habit of pressing slightly forward when I press down, and I feel a definite rubbing. It only happens when I game not when I type. I should learn to press correctly!

I just would rather not wear my first shiny new mech keyboard out. On that point, are individual switches replaceable, just to put my mind at rest?

Thanks


----------



## Nuzart

I wouldn't worry about it. Mechanical is gonna last longer than your previous rubberdomes anyway. However, you could lube the switches, however that'd require desoldering. And that leads into your last question. Yes, if you can desolder the switches.

Some custom keyboards/plates allow you to change switches without having to desolder though.


----------



## mafakingame

Hey guys,

After tons of reading up on mechanical keyboards, I have narrowed down my search to CM Storm QFR Rapid (AUD$115) and Filco Majestouch 2 TKL (AUD$145).
I read that both keyboards are very identical, so my question is: Is it worth the extra $30 for a Filco?

Thanks


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After tons of reading up on mechanical keyboards, I have narrowed down my search to CM Storm QFR Rapid (AUD$115) and Filco Majestouch 2 TKL (AUD$145).
> I read that both keyboards are very identical, so my question is: Is it worth the extra $30 for a Filco?
> 
> Thanks


Ill make your life simple. Get a ducky.


----------



## mafakingame

I was thinking of getting the Ducky DK9008 Shine II.. It's almost the same price as Filco in Australia though.

Why do you recommend getting the Ducky though?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Ducky DK9008 Shine II.. It's almost the same price as Filco in Australia though.
> 
> Why do you recommend getting the Ducky though?


I've got one, and I love it. Be warned, it's being discontinued, so hurry if you want one.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's only getting discontinued in favor of newer models. Zero Shine is coming out, and soon there should be some sort of a TKL Shine revision too.


----------



## hurleyef




----------



## mafakingame

Well, I'm in no rush to get a new keyboard, I don't need a mechanical keyboard now, I just want it. Haha
Maybe I'll get it in August 2013 if it's worth the wait.
When will the new Ducky keyboards come out?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After tons of reading up on mechanical keyboards, I have narrowed down my search to CM Storm QFR Rapid (AUD$115) and Filco Majestouch 2 TKL (AUD$145).
> I read that both keyboards are very identical, so my question is: Is it worth the extra $30 for a Filco?
> 
> Thanks


Seeming you're not getting an LED board (YAY!) You can't go wrong with Leopold FC700R

Leopold is an amazing board for the price. Solid keycaps stock. I have always found Leopold have something about them that make them feel nice to type on. I can't tell you what or why, I just know they have something about them.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1277

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Ill make your life simple. Get a ducky.


No. I see no reason to go ducky besides backlights... which I honestly don't see the point or attraction. Not to mention the limited keycap choices down the road.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> No. I see no reason to go ducky besides backlights... which I honestly don't see the point or attraction. Not to mention the limited keycap choices down the road.


I don't understand this point. Having LEDs is not a detriment. They can be turned off. They are like a bonus. Also they give a nice glowing effect to non-transparent thick caps (diffuse glow underneath, if it doesn't show up through the cap material). With or without backlight, Ducky layouts are standard, so there's no limitation for any keycaps.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> No. I see no reason to go ducky besides backlights... which I honestly don't see the point or attraction. Not to mention the limited keycap choices down the road.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I don't understand this point. Having LEDs is not a detriment. They can be turned off. They are like a bonus. Also they give a nice glowing effect to non-transparent thick caps (diffuse glow underneath, if it doesn't show up through the cap material). With or without backlight, Ducky layouts are standard, so there's no limitation for any keycaps.


A bonus which you're paying a premium for. Cheaper boards without LEDs. I guess the keycaps aren't limited in that case, though if you're wanting the light to shine through, then yeah, it's limited. As I stated earlier, I don't see the attraction to LEDs, however I'm the kinda guy who doesn't like flashy stereos in cars (yet I have one due to its features







) Give me something simple, single or two tone matte colour and I'll be a happy man.
Though this is all my opinion.

His first two suggestions were for non LED keyboards, so I see no reason to shove a more expensive keyboard down his throat which he wasn't asking for.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Oh I see. Yeah, I'm one of the people who prefer to have the option and don't mind paying extra. I like the soft glow around non-transparent caps, like around the zinc caps here:



Also many of us get LED backlit keyboards for dark environments. My bedroom's usually pretty dark, and I like the soft glow of backlit keyboards on minimum brightness setting. And using pale/white keys for my non-backlit keyboard. Never got into blank caps, as I don't even like them aesthetically.
----

_Ok, so who wants to buy one of the LE Ducky Shines with pink or white caps and swap for the other color partially (pink modifiers or white modifiers, etc.)? I'm that interested in a pink/white shine set!_














Got the pink ones


----------



## mafakingame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Seeming you're not getting an LED board (YAY!) You can't go wrong with Leopold FC700R
> 
> Leopold is an amazing board for the price. Solid keycaps stock. I have always found Leopold have something about them that make them feel nice to type on. I can't tell you what or why, I just know they have something about them.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1277
> No. I see no reason to go ducky besides backlights... which I honestly don't see the point or attraction. Not to mention the limited keycap choices down the road.


Do you by any chance know where I can test them out in Melbourne?
I've never laid my hands on any type of Cherry switches, and would like to do so before choosing between Red and Brown.

How does Leopold fair compared to Filco?

EDIT:

I actually don't mind having backlit as an option. However, I prioritize build quality over backlit.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Oh I see. Yeah, I'm one of the people who prefer to have the option and don't mind paying extra. I like the soft glow around non-transparent caps, like around the zinc caps here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also many of us get LED backlit keyboards for dark environments. My bedroom's usually pretty dark, and I like the soft glow of backlit keyboards on minimum brightness setting. And using pale/white keys for my non-backlit keyboard. Never got into blank caps, as I don't even like them aesthetically.
> ----
> 
> _Ok, so who wants to buy one of the LE Ducky Shines with pink or white caps and swap for the other color partially (pink modifiers or white modifiers, etc.)? I'm that interested in a pink/white shine set!_


The light glow behind the caps I don't mind, however it's a novelty and something I'd get sick of after a week. My room is dark too, however I never turn my light off except when going to sleep. I can't stand gaming without lights on, I just feel tired. Movies I don't mind, but I'm laying on my bed and not touching the keyboard anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Do you by any chance know where I can test them out in Melbourne?
> I've never laid my hands on any type of Cherry switches, and would like to do so before choosing between Red and Brown.
> 
> How does Leopold fair compared to Filco?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I actually don't mind having backlit as an option. However, I prioritize build quality over backlit.


No idea about testing keyboards. You MAY be able to go to PCCG and see, I know their staff are using mechanical keyboards. However, they don't have a store front so it may be difficult. I can't recommend either reds or browns because I love them both.

I would say Leopold is better price/performance, simply because the price is cheaper in Aus and their stock keycaps. However, Filco have a VERY good rep. FYI Leopold founder is an ex Filco employee, AFAIK. Just be warned, Leopold do have odd spacebars, so replacement keycaps could be an issue if you want to head down that road, though you can get Universal spacebars from various group buys or EliteKeyboards.


----------



## mafakingame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> No idea about testing keyboards. You MAY be able to go to PCCG and see, I know their staff are using mechanical keyboards. However, they don't have a store front so it may be difficult. I can't recommend either reds or browns because I love them both.
> 
> I would say Leopold is better price/performance, simply because the price is cheaper in Aus and their stock keycaps. However, Filco have a VERY good rep. FYI Leopold founder is an ex Filco employee, AFAIK. Just be warned, Leopold do have odd spacebars, so replacement keycaps could be an issue if you want to head down that road, though you can get Universal spacebars from various group buys or EliteKeyboards.


Thanks for the additional info.

Leopold wasn't even in my 'want' list until today. I've been researching for a few days now and there are just too many to choose from!

I moved from CM QFR Rapid > CM QFR TK > Ducky DK9008 Shine II > Ducky DK9087 Shine II > Filco Majestouch 2 TKL and Leopold FC700R

EDIT:
Actually, I may be able to get a Filco Majestouch 2 for approximately AUD$110 excluding shipping.
If that's the case, I'll definitely go for the Majestouch


----------



## ElevenEleven

All of those keyboards will be good. Pick one you like more personally and happy with price-wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Thanks for the additional info.
> 
> Leopold wasn't even in my 'want' list until today. I've been researching for a few days now and there are just too many to choose from!
> 
> I moved from CM QFR Rapid > CM QFR TK > Ducky DK9008 Shine II > Ducky DK9087 Shine II > Filco Majestouch 2 TKL and Leopold FC700R


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Actually, I may be able to get a Filco Majestouch 2 for approximately AUD$110 excluding shipping.
> If that's the case, I'll definitely go for the Majestouch


Nice, where you getting that from?


----------



## mafakingame

Clearance stock from a reseller in Malaysia. Although I'm currently in Australia, I might be able to ask a friend to help me buy it.
Very good price for a Majestouch 2 huh?


----------



## Nuzart

That is quite nice.


----------



## mafakingame

Quick question.
Does the Leopold FC700R White get yellow after a while?


----------



## ElevenEleven

No, the caps on it are made of PBT, so they will not be subjected to yellowing (minus the dirt which you can clean off). As for the case itself, not sure. Probably some if you keep it in direct sunlight a lot.


----------



## mafakingame

When it comes to keycaps for Filco and Leopold, do I have to find specific ones or do I just search for KBC or PBT keycaps?


----------



## ElevenEleven

All Cherry caps are standard. ABS and PBT are just different kinds of plastic, and you need to make sure you get the same profile (height), but most will be standard "OEM" profile anyway. Only trouble you may find yourself in would be non-standard layouts, such as longer or shorter "modifier" keys (such as different length of the right Shift key, or the bottom row modifier keys around the spacebar). Also, the spacebar on Leopold keyboards will give you trouble in terms of replacements, as standard spacebars don't fit, even if they are the same length (different stem placement).


----------



## Nuzart

You don't NEED to get OEM profile either, that's only if you aren't replacing the full set. If you want to replace the full set, any profile will do.


----------



## mafakingame

That's alright, I don't plan on changing my spacebar keycaps.

Just ordered the Leopold FC700R White from PC Case Gear! Can't wait to try it out. Now, time to look for nice keycaps.. Any recommended sites?

Thanks for answering all my questions guys!


----------



## Nuzart

Geekhack.org, groupbuys or classifieds. Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## mafakingame

More to simple colored keycaps. I like the minimalist look when it comes to keyboards.
I also really like Paradigm84's Filco Majestouch 2. Specifically the breaking bad keycaps. Know where to get them?
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/84/500x1000px-LL-84e0ebce_IMG_2893.jpeg

Will check out geekhack.org. thanks.


----------



## jokrik

check out WASD keyboard
you can fully customise anything


----------



## mafakingame

Very nice website! Thanks!

What's the difference between Laser Etched and Engraved?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Specifically the breaking bad keycaps. Know where to get them?.


http://www.techkeys.us/custom-keys.php


----------



## Zillerella

Searching for a new keyboard. What do you guys recommend? (Mechanical ofc







)


----------



## mafakingame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Searching for a new keyboard. What do you guys recommend? (Mechanical ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What's your budget?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What's your budget?


Really don't got a budget, but i'm casual gamer and want a numpad


----------



## mafakingame

Filco Majestouch 2
Ducky DK9008 Shine II
Topre Realforce 104U

Try to Google these few keyboards. If you want backlit, then Ducky is usually recommended.
EDIT: Do you know which switch you're comfortable with?

Here is a list of recommended mechanical keyboards:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards

And a suggestion thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


----------



## Zillerella

I tried my friend's black mx switchs and I think they are great. Like the feel of them


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I tried my friend's black mx switchs and I think they are great. Like the feel of them


----------



## Harbec

Haven't been posting very regularly but I just got a poker 2 with browns. Thought I would take this opportunity to get back into this forum. I am not a good photographer.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> That's alright, I don't plan on changing my spacebar keycaps.
> 
> Just ordered the Leopold FC700R White from PC Case Gear! Can't wait to try it out. Now, time to look for nice keycaps.. Any recommended sites?
> 
> Thanks for answering all my questions guys!


Also:


www.techkeys.us
www.qwerkeys.co.uk
http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Searching for a new keyboard. What do you guys recommend? (Mechanical ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Fill out this and we can help you pick one:

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
You could also post in the keyboard suggestion thread that someone else linked (link is also in my sig).


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


lol


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Very nice website! Thanks!
> 
> What's the difference between Laser Etched and Engraved?


There you go








http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_printing


----------



## mafakingame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_printing


So one isn't better than the other?
Will there be any difference in terms of feel and touch to the keycaps?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> So one isn't better than the other?
> Will there be any difference in terms of feel and touch to the keycaps?


The only difference is laser etched will have the characters in a different colour to the plastic, the characters on the engraved keycaps will be the same colour as the keycap. This is because with laser etched the characters are burnt into the plastic, whereas the characters are cut into the plastic with the engraved printing.

The difference in feel should be unnoticeable.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harbec*
> 
> Haven't been posting very regularly but I just got a poker 2 with browns. Thought I would take this opportunity to get back into this forum. I am not a good photographer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not a fan of red key caps, but this one looks good.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Still need a GH60


----------



## willywill

Look at what Rosewill got for us








http://www.techpowerup.com/185065/rosewill-micro-rk9000-keyboard-keeps-it-simple.html


----------



## mafakingame

I received my Leopold FC700R today from PC Case Gear.
Is it normal for the keycaps to have some sort of reflection where the letters are at?

I might still return it because it has a small dent at the front part of the keyboard and some scratches. Luckily I paid courier insurance, because the keyboard was properly packaged with multiple layers of bubble wrap.

EDIT:
I'll include some pictures later when I get home.


----------



## cisys

Does anyone know which online shops i can find keycaps for my Filco majestouch 2?

thanks!


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> I received my Leopold FC700R today from PC Case Gear.
> Is it normal for the keycaps to have some sort of reflection where the letters are at?
> 
> I might still return it because it has a small dent at the front part of the keyboard and some scratches. Luckily I paid courier insurance, because the keyboard was properly packaged with multiple layers of bubble wrap.
> 
> EDIT:
> I'll include some pictures later when I get home.


That is normal, they put some clear coating to protect the lettering.

That packaging is also normal for PCCG. They are one of the few companies well known for excessive bubblewrap.


----------



## candy_van

Why is it that Keyboard Co will list Filco TKLs with browns on their site, but not Amazon?

They offer every other switch type except those....flippin annoying.
Would prefer to buy that way then full-blown import one from them.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need a GH60


Don't think you're getting away with just that one pic. I want more!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Look at what Rosewill got for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185065/rosewill-micro-rk9000-keyboard-keeps-it-simple.html


For a rosewill that is beautiful. Wonder how much it will be and what switch.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Look at what Rosewill got for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185065/rosewill-micro-rk9000-keyboard-keeps-it-simple.html


Looks like it's gonna be the same OEM as TEX. I know www.qwerkeys.co.uk are releasing an OEM board from them too so wouldn't really surprise me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Does anyone know which online shops i can find keycaps for my Filco majestouch 2?
> 
> thanks!



www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php
www.techkeys.us
www.qwerkeys.co.uk
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-v1-custom-keyboard.html
www.ebay.com
Nice looking boards, they would look even nicer in the June KOTM.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Anyone heard anything about wasdkeyboards releasing their TKL? I'd love to grab a fully custom board from them but I just can't do full-size keyboards anymore since moving to TKLs and 60%'s


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about wasdkeyboards releasing their TKL? I'd love to grab a fully custom board from them but I just can't do full-size keyboards anymore since moving to TKLs and 60%'s


It's under production, but they haven't provided a release date.

From what I recall they are releasing a full-size and a TKL version with MX Blues, Browns, Reds, Blacks and Clears, which will be customisable as with the v1, then a special Code version which is non-customisable, with white backlighting and MX Clears *only*, in both the TKL and full sizes.


----------



## athlon 64

Corsair announced cherry brown and blue keyboards at computex. So now they will have something not oriented only for gaming. I really like theirs keyboards.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Corsair announced cherry brown and blue keyboards at computex. So now they will have something not oriented only for gaming. I really like theirs keyboards.


Not bad!


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Why is it that Keyboard Co will list Filco TKLs with browns on their site, but not Amazon?
> 
> They offer every other switch type except those....flippin annoying.
> Would prefer to buy that way then full-blown import one from them.


cause brown switches suck =P

j/k honestly its because they ship batch orders to Amazon's Warehouse for sale on Amazon USA.
I believe they usually wait until the Amazon inventory runs low on all products before arranging another batch of shipments to Amazon warehouse.

So while their own warehouse has this product in the UK, they don't quite stock their Amazon Warehouse inventory that frequently.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Don't think you're getting away with just that one pic. I want more!


lol It's difficult to photograph this thing, because of its height


----------



## VesperSAINT

It's been awhile since I've posted in here. I need to update my list of keyboards.

My poor vintage real gel Fellowes wrist rest has seen better days









My current precious before she becomes a Frankenstein:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need a GH60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As always, beautiful keyboard, Jocelyn ~


----------



## Paradigm84

Submissions are welcome.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396515/keyboard-of-the-month-june-13


----------



## vavaud

Just order the corsair vengeance k70 (Black)














(This will be my first mechanical keyboard). The black version is so sexy it hurts (>_<). Once i get it in i'll post pics


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vavaud*
> 
> Just order the corsair vengeance k70 (Black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This will be my first mechanical keyboard). The black version is so sexy it hurts (>_<). Once i get it in i'll post pics


I'm about to order one of these too, but I just can't decide between the anodized black or standard silver

I'm kind of tired of the whole "IM A GAMER, LOOK RED LEDS", and the blue backlighting looks better against the silver aluminum - showing off the fact that it's from an aluminum construction

but everything else I have is red colored/lit, and I'm OCD enough that I would want to replace my mouse/mousepad/headset if I chose the silver/blue

1st world problems


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Still need a GH60


You and your korean keyboard









Gratz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Ducky Shine II... getting more and more pink







(until I add some other caps to it, so work in progress)


----------



## TadZilla

POST ON ALL THE FORUMS!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8737073040/
IMG_3302 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8745955661/
IMG_3303 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8747075252/
IMG_3309 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8768157168/
IMG_3311 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8768151796/
IMG_3312 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8950519097/
IMG_3368 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8950510003/
IMG_3370 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


----------



## Paradigm84

Look like some good submissions for KOTM.


----------



## TadZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Look like some good submissions for KOTM.


The KMAC Mini already WON KOTM! Bought it from AKIMbO







However, I have some others on the way (Ergodox kit, LZ-GH Kit, KMAC LE, Duck Poker) along with various keycaps.

-Tad


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Look like some good submissions for KOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KMAC Mini already WON KOTM! Bought it from AKIMbO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have some others on the way (Ergodox kit, LZ-GH Kit, KMAC LE, Duck Poker) along with various keycaps.
> 
> -Tad
Click to expand...

Yeah, but there's more than one board there.


----------



## Harbec

My prize board. Filco MJ2 MX Blues, red alu case from vortex, RGB mods from Poker II, gray thick PBT caps from geek_feng. Just got the caps in today and I gotta say I am really liking how they look on this thing.


----------



## VesperSAINT

I was considering entering my keyboard after I modded it into ergo clears with custom plate but then I saw the raindrop sets and the custom koreans... I lose by default


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I was considering entering my keyboard after I modded it into ergo clears with custom plate but then I saw the raindrop sets and the custom koreans... I lose by default


Enter it for June, the only competition you'll have at the moment is my board.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> The KMAC Mini already WON KOTM! Bought it from AKIMbO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have some others on the way (Ergodox kit, LZ-GH Kit, KMAC LE, Duck Poker) along with various keycaps.
> 
> -Tad


Different caps=different board. Enter it Tad!


----------



## Paradigm84

Yep, any competition is good competition.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I was considering entering my keyboard after I modded it into ergo clears with custom plate but then I saw the raindrop sets and the custom koreans... I lose by default


I tend to vote based on the amount of work someone put into a board, not just how it looks. Someone who took apart and desoldered their keyboard is more likely to get my vote than someone who only did a cap swap on a stock or rare Korean board they bought somewhere.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I tend to vote based on the amount of work someone put into a board, not just how it looks. Someone who took apart and desoldered their keyboard is more likely to get my vote than someone who only did a cap swap on a stock or rare Korean board they bought somewhere.


Most korean boards are DIY anyway? Desoldering is harder than soldering, but still, you're pretty much building the board yourself.


----------



## Paradigm84

If you have a new modded board then you may aswell submit it regardless, we've had some surprising results before for less modded boards.

Also, the last time I checked I was running unopposed for June.


----------



## ElevenEleven

At some point I'll submit my painted Ducky, but it's intimidating, because I've not done any soldering on it, nor do I plan to (it's perfect!) But I have a Filco project coming up, which will be switch-swapped and painted


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you have a new modded board then you may aswell submit it regardless, we've had some surprising results before for less modded boards.
> 
> Also, the last time I checked I was running unopposed for June.


I'll get a friend to take you on!


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I just wanted to get the memberships' thoughts on something...

In April I bought a Ducky Shine II (Cherry MX Blues, orange backlighting) and a few weeks ago, the LEDs started acting strange. After the keyboard has been on, with the LEDs on, for a few seconds, all the LEDs go out except 10 of them, and I can't change LED modes.

I was told that MechanicalKeyboards.com handles all RMAs for Ducky in the US, so I contacted them and was told that this is true, they do handle the RMAs. On 05/30/13 the rep emailed me and asked me to explain the issue I was having, so I replied back to him explaining the issue and included a picture as well as a copy of my purchase receipt from Newegg.com. Since then (05/30/13) I haven't received any kind of response, even though I have emailed him once more asking if he received my previous email.

Anyway, my question is, what would you guys do? Should I email MechanicalKeyboards again at their general email? The issue is getting worse, when I emailed the rep on 05/30 there were 16 of the LEDs working, now there are only 10. I'm sure that soon enough they'll all be out and I'm starting to get a little mad. When you drop $150 on a keyboard, you expect it to work, and now I'm getting crap service.

Anyway, what do you all think I should do?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Enter it for June, the only competition you'll have at the moment is my board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I tend to vote based on the amount of work someone put into a board, not just how it looks. Someone who took apart and desoldered their keyboard is more likely to get my vote than someone who only did a cap swap on a stock or rare Korean board they bought somewhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you have a new modded board then you may aswell submit it regardless, we've had some surprising results before for less modded boards.
> 
> Also, the last time I checked I was running unopposed for June.


Oo this is perfect because this keyboard will be taken apart and modded to Ergo-Clears sometime very soon this month. I also need to test multiple types of springs to see which one feels best. Also acquired pretty much everything you see and more just for this mod/keyboard. I'll be sure to post pics and enter it for keyboard of the month







Hopefully I'll get the soldering kit back soon


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to get the memberships' thoughts on something...
> 
> In April I bought a Ducky Shine II (Cherry MX Blues, orange backlighting) and a few weeks ago, the LEDs started acting strange. After the keyboard has been on, with the LEDs on, for a few seconds, all the LEDs go out except 10 of them, and I can't change LED modes.
> 
> I was told that MechanicalKeyboards.com handles all RMAs for Ducky in the US, so I contacted them and was told that this is true, they do handle the RMAs. On 05/30/13 the rep emailed me and asked me to explain the issue I was having, so I replied back to him explaining the issue and included a picture as well as a copy of my purchase receipt from Newegg.com. Since then (05/30/13) I haven't received any kind of response, even though I have emailed him once more asking if he received my previous email.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, what would you guys do? Should I email MechanicalKeyboards again at their general email? The issue is getting worse, when I emailed the rep on 05/30 there were 16 of the LEDs working, now there are only 10. I'm sure that soon enough they'll all be out and I'm starting to get a little mad. When you drop $150 on a keyboard, you expect it to work, and now I'm getting crap service.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all think I should do?


Have you by chance tried plugging the keyboard into different USB ports? It could be a power delivery issue. Is this happening on all brightness levels or gets worse at maximum brightness? Another thing to try would be to use a different mini USB cable and to make sure it's very well seated.

And yes, I'd contact MK again. I think they are generally busy in terms of a lot of requests and such.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I was considering entering my keyboard after I modded it into ergo clears with custom plate but then I saw the raindrop sets and the custom koreans... I lose by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to vote based on the amount of work someone put into a board, not just how it looks. Someone who took apart and desoldered their keyboard is more likely to get my vote than someone who only did a cap swap on a stock or rare Korean board they bought somewhere.
Click to expand...

WhiteFireDragon desoldered and soldered mine then I lubed it









Sent from my SGNote2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> POST ON ALL THE FORUMS!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/8950510003/
> IMG_3370 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


Oh my god, that retro keycaps
damn I missed the group buy









but I've CCnG on the way! YAY!


----------



## DaveLT

Dat keyboard








Dam good keys


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Most korean boards are DIY anyway? Desoldering is harder than soldering, but still, you're pretty much building the board yourself.


Only if they're the original buyer. I've seen a ton of people buy fully assembled ones.


----------



## Nuzart

I guess that's true, but how do you know?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to get the memberships' thoughts on something...
> 
> In April I bought a Ducky Shine II (Cherry MX Blues, orange backlighting) and a few weeks ago, the LEDs started acting strange. After the keyboard has been on, with the LEDs on, for a few seconds, all the LEDs go out except 10 of them, and I can't change LED modes.
> 
> I was told that MechanicalKeyboards.com handles all RMAs for Ducky in the US, so I contacted them and was told that this is true, they do handle the RMAs. On 05/30/13 the rep emailed me and asked me to explain the issue I was having, so I replied back to him explaining the issue and included a picture as well as a copy of my purchase receipt from Newegg.com. Since then (05/30/13) I haven't received any kind of response, even though I have emailed him once more asking if he received my previous email.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, what would you guys do? Should I email MechanicalKeyboards again at their general email? The issue is getting worse, when I emailed the rep on 05/30 there were 16 of the LEDs working, now there are only 10. I'm sure that soon enough they'll all be out and I'm starting to get a little mad. When you drop $150 on a keyboard, you expect it to work, and now I'm getting crap service.
> 
> Anyway, what do you all think I should do?


I would try again.

This would make me mad also, this is one reason I went the the g710+ from best buy. If I have a problem with it I can return it locally without any rma issues or postage. Hope the fix the issue for you, I was looking to get a ducky board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can I get some feedback?

Do you think I should change it so the poll goes up in the last week of that particular month or leave it as it is? The only issue with moving it from the start of the following month to the last week of the preceding month is there will be less time to submit boards.

Cheers guys.


----------



## villain

My Ducky Dragon TKL (MX Brown) arrived a day ago. No complaints so far.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can I get some feedback?
> Do you think I should change it so the poll goes up in the last week of that particular month or leave it as it is? The only issue with moving it from the start of the following month to the last week of the preceding month is there will be less time to submit boards.
> Cheers guys.


Seems to be fine the way it is.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> My Ducky Dragon TKL (MX Brown) arrived a day ago. No complaints so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Liking the white LED's.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looks like yellow LEDs in that Ducky







(look good!)


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone else seen the Topre Type Heaven being shown off at Computex? A Topre board for $150 - $180, who would've thought.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone else seen the Topre Type Heaven being shown off at Computex? A Topre board for $150 - $180, who would've thought.


Just read an article about it. Sounds like it's going to use "normal" keys







. Other then that it's probably a good deal.

I already own two Topre boards anyways.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone else seen the Topre Type Heaven being shown off at Computex? A Topre board for $150 - $180, who would've thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read an article about it. Sounds like it's going to use "normal" keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Other then that it's probably a good deal.
> 
> I already own two Topre boards anyways.
Click to expand...

Normal? In what sense?

EDIT: There's also a Ducky Mini (60%), Ducky Shine 3 (possibly with an aluminium body







) and Year of the Snake coming out aswell as the Zero Shine for those who don't know.









A picture of the Ducky Year of the Snake is below (taken from LinusTechTips' video)



Notice the green keycaps aswell as camo casing.

The LTT video is here:





The lighting modes on the Shine 3 are very cool.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Looks like yellow LEDs in that Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (look good!)


A second look......IT does look yellow. Still looks good. Good eye.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Normal? In what sense?


Plain smooth key caps like most keyboards have. The Realforce caps are nicely textured.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Normal? In what sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Plain smooth key caps like most keyboards have. The Realforce caps are nicely textured.
Click to expand...

Ah I see, I know they are ABS on the Type Heaven.


----------



## Krullmeister

The aluminium case as well as the slower reactive mode might be enough to convince me to switch my Shine II









I replaced my original shine about 3 months ago (sold it to a friend because it had blue LED's and my computer became more and more red.), seems like it's time to replace it again!


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's not certain if Shine 3 will be available with aluminum cases. Last I saw, this was just a demo model, and it's not certain if there will be one like it released (perhaps as a limited edition model).


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone else seen the Topre Type Heaven being shown off at Computex? A Topre board for $150 - $180, who would've thought.


well the F660C is around 190 and that's topre =D
Feels nicer than my MX Reds which is my preferred MX keys cause of my slight carpal tunnel


----------



## test user

Type Heaven sure looks interesting


----------



## matt damon

I hope the new Topre gets released soon


----------



## VesperSAINT

I'm loving the Type Heaven but the ABS caps is a deal killer for me... Buying these caps separately will cost over a $100









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt damon*
> 
> I hope the new Topre gets released soon


You play CSGO by the same name by any chance?


----------



## Paradigm84

All these boards out/ coming out that look so good. D:


Filco Minila
WASD v2 (including Code)
Ducky Mini
Ducky Shine 3
Ducky Zero Shine
Ducky Year of the Snake.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All these boards out/ coming out that look so good. D:
> 
> 
> Filco Minila
> WASD v2 (including Code)
> Ducky Mini
> Ducky Shine 3
> Ducky Zero Shine
> Ducky Year of the Snake.


How do you find the cherry stabilizer? alot of people does not favor that stabilizer
I'm afraid to give it a go to be honest
been very loyal to the costar


----------



## ElevenEleven

I like it as much as Costar. I've had both.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All these boards out/ coming out that look so good. D:
> 
> 
> Filco Minila
> WASD v2 (including Code)
> Ducky Mini
> Ducky Shine 3
> Ducky Zero Shine
> Ducky Year of the Snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the cherry stabilizer? alot of people does not favor that stabilizer
> I'm afraid to give it a go to be honest
> been very loyal to the costar
Click to expand...

I tried it on a Ducky my friend has, I could tell what people meant by the big keys being a little squishy, but certainly nothing I'd return a board over.


----------



## Badwrench

'merica



and a Triforce for my Pure:


----------



## Paradigm84

Those blue keycaps are awesome!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 'merica


Nice looking board!

It's more 'merican than than drinking watered down beer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Those blue keycaps are awesome!


Agreed. That's more the hue I wanted, than the light blue that was available from WASD when I ordered. That blue is much closer to matching the rest of my rig and OS.

On a side note. You Brits understand what a real beer should be like and I do love you for it


----------



## Awful

Thought I would add this picture of my old white ninja (My knuckles say "Drop Dead")


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to Jokrik on winning the May '13 KOTM, it was *very* close this month.











Anyone who didn't win and wants to try again can re-enter their board and compete with the others.


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats to Jokrik on winning the May '13 KOTM, it was *very* close this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who didn't win and wants to try again can re-enter their board and compete with the others.


DAT color so sweet


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats to Jokrik on winning the May '13 KOTM, it was *very* close this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who didn't win and wants to try again can re-enter their board and compete with the others.


Aww yuss...vintage goodness. AKIMbO approved!


----------



## KipH

I got to try out the Typing Heaven at the Real Force booth at Computex. WOW! I almost can not tell they use a lighter plastic for it. It does feel great. My only worry? That it will lead to buying more expensive boards









There will be a video soon(ish) on my Computex thread.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Murdered out my RF 87U (55g).....black caps with a black CC skull. I coped daerid's (Geekhack) style hardcore.


----------



## DaveLT

Talk about sleek, YOU WON THE INTERNETS!


----------



## TheNephilim

In addition to my Nighthawk X8 (MX Brown) at home, I now have a Filco Majestouch 2 with MX Blues at work! ^^

Great keyboard! The only negative thingy I could find is that the 'holes' of how they molded the keycaps can still be seen. Can anyone tell me if more Filco keycaps show those 'dots'. The Esc key I replaced with a red one had it, also the CTRL/ALT/Windows key have it on the backside.

I think that for a keyboard like Filco, the keycaps should be flawless.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Murdered out my RF 87U (55g).....black caps with a black CC skull. I coped daerid's (Geekhack) style hardcore.


So clean!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yep, it seems to be my keyboard making the cracking/creaking/popping sounds.. lol

I guess I will just leave this as a footnote for future searches of Rosewill RK-9000 keyboards. Not touching the board, random crackling sounds. Very infrequent, maybe 1x every day or every 3 days, no telling. I just picked it up and flexed the chassis and it made all sorts of plastic popping noises as to be expected, but just doing it while sitting here doesn't seem right...

Search tags: creaking, cracking, popping, plastic, crackling, loud, self destructing

Whatever, if it explodes or melts down I will report back, otherwise I'm just going to consider this normal.


----------



## TadZilla

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/9007985859/
Untitled1 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/9007985859/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled1 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


awesome sets. are those the cardboard danbo 5+1 set?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/9007985859/
> 
> 
> Untitled1 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


Would look very nice here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396515/keyboard-of-the-month-june-13


----------



## TadZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> awesome sets. are those the cardboard danbo 5+1 set?


It is actually the same Danbo figure


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep, it seems to be my keyboard making the cracking/creaking/popping sounds.. lol
> 
> I guess I will just leave this as a footnote for future searches of Rosewill RK-9000 keyboards. Not touching the board, random crackling sounds. Very infrequent, maybe 1x every day or every 3 days, no telling. I just picked it up and flexed the chassis and it made all sorts of plastic popping noises as to be expected, but just doing it while sitting here doesn't seem right...


It does make crack and pop sounds but that's just it contracting, i just flexed mine once and the further flexes made no more sounds


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/9007985859/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled1 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


Brilliant!








---
My Ducky and Filco TKL both make creaking sounds when flexed / twisted / squeezed. Never when just standing on the desk though!


----------



## protzman

anyone seen that new Filco Minila








want one so bad might get it mid summer but i dont really have a reason to other than to get a board with browns!


even has removable usb cable!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> anyone seen that new Filco Minila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want one so bad might get it mid summer but i dont really have a reason to other than to get a board with browns!
> 
> even has removable usb cable!


Yeah, there's a lot of new boards out/ coming out you could also consider e.g. WASD v2, WASD v2 Code edition, Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Mini (60% size), Ducky Zero Shine, Ducky Year of the Snake etc.


----------



## Oliver1234

I'll join, I have a storm trigger. Sorry for the bad looking shots, but this is just a temporary setup for me.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> anyone seen that new Filco Minila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want one so bad might get it mid summer but i dont really have a reason to other than to get a board with browns!
> 
> 
> even has removable usb cable!


Gave it a try at the local shop
I found it a pain to type and would need sometime to adjust, and re adjust back to my tkl

That space bar size is a nono for me


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tad_zilla/9007985859/
> Untitled1 by tadbitnerdy, on Flickr


Are the functional keys a problem?


----------



## TadZilla

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can someone check the OP to see if the membership list is there and whether or not all the toolbars are at the top?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can someone check the OP to see if the membership list is there and whether or not all the toolbars are at the top?


Membership list is gone....dunno what toolbars you are talking about.

Edit: Membership list is now back.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can someone check the OP to see if the membership list is there and whether or not all the toolbars are at the top?
> 
> 
> 
> Membership list is gone....dunno what toolbars you are talking about.
> 
> Edit: Membership list is now back.
Click to expand...

Yep, turns out I didn't have the right privileges for the sheet to share just the sheet, I only had enough to share the page, but it now appears to be back to normal, success!


----------



## Crooksy

So badly want a TKL board but I fear that I will miss the numpad too much, although I only use it occasionally.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> So badly want a TKL board but I fear that I will miss the numpad too much, although I only use it occasionally.


TKL Master Race.









If you only use it occasionally I'd suggest a TKL board, the amount of space you save is great.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> So badly want a TKL board but I fear that I will miss the numpad too much, although I only use it occasionally.


Get a separate number pad. Tis what I do broski.


----------



## Crooksy

Please don't tempt me... I'm saving for a house and a mountain bike right now. But a Filco TKL would be nice...


----------



## Bullveyr

SHIF T LOCK ftw


----------



## ElevenEleven

I like brown + red the most!


----------



## villain

The spacebar on my Ducky squeaks after less than a week of use. Is there any recommended lubricant?


----------



## itznfb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The spacebar on my Ducky squeaks after less than a week of use. Is there any recommended lubricant?


Most will recommend this: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube or http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube_2

My Das backspace squeaked out of the box. I just used some WD-40 White Lithium Grease.


----------



## itznfb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> SHIF T LOCK ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are these being sold anywhere? I'm assuming it was a group buy.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The spacebar on my Ducky squeaks after less than a week of use. Is there any recommended lubricant?


If your Ducky has Cherry stabilizers, you won't be able to lubricate the stabilizers without removing the switches from the plate. Which will require desoldering. Try using it for a while--the squeaking may wear off after some more use.


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itznfb*
> 
> Are these being sold anywhere? I'm assuming it was a group buy.


Yes, this was a group buy, but it certainly will not be the last for DSA keys.


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> SHIF T LOCK ftw


Choclate keyboard love'n it


----------



## VesperSAINT

I added Imsto White Blank PBT's to my QFR w/ MX Reds. They are accompanied by my Red Alert mods and white on red DS GeekHack keycap









I kept it color matched all the way through from the switch type to the red back plate, and the entire thing is only composed of Red, White, and Black.

I like to keep my keyboards simple yet as pretty as possible.

I present the Crimson Storm! Teehee ~ Hope you guys like it.



Took another shot to get the red back plate to come out better:



Even the logo/branding on the back matches


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> I added Imsto White Blank PBT's to my QFR w/ MX Reds. They are accompanied by my Red Alert mods and white on red DS GeekHack keycap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it color matched all the way through from the switch type to the red back plate, and the entire thing is only composed of Red, White, and Black.
> 
> I like to keep my keyboards simple yet as pretty as possible.
> 
> I present the Crimson Storm! Teehee ~ Hope you guys like it.
> 
> Took another shot to get the red back plate to come out better:
> 
> Even the logo/branding on the back matches


Looks great man, good job!


----------



## Paradigm84

That looks awesome.









Maybe you should enter it for KOTM.


----------



## ElevenEleven

That would be cool with an aluminum red spacebar!
(Looks great







)


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

Hello OCN,

I am looking for a ducky keyboard (with number pad) (shine 2 preferably) with MX brown and white leds. I know the ducky shine 3 was recently unveiled, but I dont know when that will come out. Can any one point me to where I can buy one, or what my options are?


----------



## jokrik

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/YellowFilco_zps2e05c5b5.jpg.html

My new Yellow edition filco TKL with blue switch
after 3 weeks of waiting and typing with my model m, god I love blue switch

have some hazard keyset on the way to match the yellow theme


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My new Yellow edition filco TKL with blue switch
> after 3 weeks of waiting and typing with my model m, god I love blue switch
> 
> have some hazard keyset on the way to match the yellow theme


Those are so cool!


----------



## derickwm

Paradigm sucks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paradigm sucks.


Indeed he does.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paradigm sucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paradigm sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed he does.
Click to expand...

Neither of you belong here, go away.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should enter it for KOTM.


Eh he he ~ This or the Filco? Or both?







The Filco still needs to be modded which should be soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That would be cool with an aluminum red spacebar!
> (Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I definitely thought about this! Might break the balance but really is tempting ~


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should enter it for KOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh he he ~ This or the Filco? Or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Filco still needs to be modded which should be soon
Click to expand...

They're both awesome, definitely worth entering one of them.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I added Imsto White Blank PBT's to my QFR w/ MX Reds. They are accompanied by my Red Alert mods and white on red DS GeekHack keycap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it color matched all the way through from the switch type to the red back plate, and the entire thing is only composed of Red, White, and Black.
> 
> I like to keep my keyboards simple yet as pretty as possible.
> 
> I present the Crimson Storm! Teehee ~ Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Took another shot to get the red back plate to come out better:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the logo/branding on the back matches


Looks good.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paradigm sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Paradigm sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of you belong here, go away.
Click to expand...

Your blackhole of suckyness drew me in.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Eh he he ~ This or the Filco? Or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Filco still needs to be modded which should be soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely thought about this! Might break the balance but really is tempting ~


just an FYI, MX Reds with the Aluminum spacebar doesn't work very well.

Maybe its cause of the Co-Star stabilizers, but when I had mine on, it was almost like it was semi-depressed sometimes.
The weight of the spacebar and the small force needed to press MX Reds down i think is the problem.

I took mine off =/ and it just sits under my monitor right now unused.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm using one from Feng's 1st GB (in red) on MX Browns with Cherry stabilizers, and it's not too heavy to be uncomfortable. It was definitely different after regular plastic, but after using it for a few days, it feels completely natural, and I like the cooling sensation (I rest my left thumb on the spacebar a lot). What color is your aluminum spacebar? I've been looking for the silver OEM profile (probably selling my pink Cherry profile one).


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm using one from Feng's 1st GB (in red) on MX Browns with Cherry stabilizers, and it's not too heavy to be uncomfortable. It was definitely different after regular plastic, but after using it for a few days, it feels completely natural, and I like the cooling sensation (I rest my left thumb on the spacebar a lot). What color is your aluminum spacebar? I've been looking for the silver OEM profile (probably selling my pink Cherry profile one).


mine's red from his 1st GB.
i had it on my filco with MX reds.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Your blackhole of suckyness drew me in.


Crawl back to your "build log", if you can call it that.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just an FYI, MX Reds with the Aluminum spacebar doesn't work very well.
> 
> Maybe its cause of the Co-Star stabilizers, but when I had mine on, it was almost like it was semi-depressed sometimes.
> The weight of the spacebar and the small force needed to press MX Reds down i think is the problem.
> 
> I took mine off =/ and it just sits under my monitor right now unused.


Thank you for this information! I'll be sure to be wary of this issue. If I do get an aluminum spacebar in the future, it'll probably be for the ergo-clears but not sure yet. Thanks!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Your blackhole of suckyness drew me in.
> 
> 
> 
> Crawl back to your "build log", if you can call it that.
Click to expand...

IT IS WHATEVER I SAY IT IS


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Your blackhole of suckyness drew me in.
> 
> 
> 
> Crawl back to your "build log", if you can call it that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT IS WHATEVER I SAY IT IS
Click to expand...

Sure it is, dear.

You don't belong here, don't return until you have pics of your mech board.


----------



## derickwm

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> COME AT ME BRO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No proof it's yours.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No proof it's yours.


That made me lol. I so love OCN.


----------



## derickwm

Find that pic anywhere else and I'll withdraw my claim.


----------



## W4LNUT5

This thread still lives? Schwing schwing

Still rockin the Deck Legend w/ MX Clears. I use an Adesso with MX Blue's at work, and had a ducky board with browns, but traded it to a friend because clears > browns for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Find that pic anywhere else and I'll withdraw my claim.


Fine, but you're not in the club yet so.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*
> 
> This thread still lives? Schwing schwing
> 
> Still rockin the Deck Legend w/ MX Clears. I use an Adesso with MX Blue's at work, and had a board with browns, but traded it to a friend because clears > browns for me.


This thread will always live!


----------



## derickwm

I DON'T WANT TO BE IN YOUR STUPID CLUB, I JUST WANTED THE RIGHT TO POST HERE.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO BE IN YOUR STUPID CLUB, I JUST WANTED THE RIGHT TO POST HERE.


Just for that, I might add you and put your name in a really silly colour.


----------



## nubbinator

To break up the weirdness that has invaded this thread, here's some keyboard related jewelry that's related to this page.



And did the image submission pop up undergo a UI change?


----------



## Oscuro

A while ago (year or two...) I got myself a cheap mech keyboard. Life happened, moved, it went into storage.

It's back out now:




While ALPS switches. Functional, and beats the hell out of any rubber dome board I have tried. Yes. It is a bit dusty/dirty. It gets used.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> And did the image submission pop up undergo a UI change?


Yes, there was an update earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> A while ago (year or two...) I got myself a cheap mech keyboard. Life happened, moved, it went into storage.
> 
> It's back out now:
> 
> While ALPS switches. Functional, and beats the hell out of any rubber dome board I have tried. Yes. It is a bit dusty/dirty. It gets used.


You could be getting another board with that Ultimate Rig money.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, there was an update earlier.
> You could be getting another board with that Ultimate Rig money.


Oh, I would love a TKL right now, being a bit more mobile.....I wonder if I can fit it in somehow...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, there was an update earlier.
> You could be getting another board with that Ultimate Rig money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I would love a TKL right now, being a bit more mobile.....I wonder if I can fit it in somehow...
Click to expand...

I'm sure you can.









But you could wait for the Ducky Shine 3 or WASD v2 to release if you wanted a really nice new board.









EDIT: You have around $250 left from your Ultimate Rig entry, not sure if you have added extra stuff.


----------



## Oscuro

Thinks have changed a little bit since I made that thing. It looks like they are sending me the 2500 to my paypal. So....I've been furiously making build lists on ncix recently. I mean....I could get a GTX 780....Augh, so many options...


----------



## Paradigm84

You could send me the money, I'll make sure it's spent wisely.









But really you should take your time, maybe make 3 lists and a poll here on OCN to help you decide.


----------



## KipH

My IT guy just gave me this. I asked him if he had any like it 3 years ago. What a great guy:























It is like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Monterey-International-Clicky-Keyboard-FKD46AK108-AT-Connector-New-/130910392727

and this (in Chinese) : http://kbtalking.cool3c.com/article/16642

Yes, it needs a clean. And I am thinking to die it to match a build I have in my head. Coffee and Dark Chocolate are colours, right


----------



## derickwm

Can't believe nobody noticed that that was page 1337


----------



## KipH

168 for me. You still have the default settings? LOL


----------



## vavaud

Wanted to update everyone that my Corsair K70 came in today (>'.')>





being my first mechanical it does take some getting use to. I'm re teaching myself that i don't need to press the keys as hard as my old keyboard. I may do the o-ring mod to help me out.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could send me the money, I'll make sure it's spent wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really you should take your time, maybe make 3 lists and a poll here on OCN to help you decide.


Part of the problem is allowing for taxes and shipping. Right pain...Can only build to 2100ish.

Damn taxes....


----------



## bgtrance

Deck Legend Ice and a restored Model M


----------



## djriful

I finally modded my 6Gv2: Keycaps from WASDKeyboard.


----------



## candy_van

Muahahah grandfathered into the club w/o the form.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Can't believe nobody noticed that that was page 1337


Someone did, you're just blind (hint, check the third post on the page).


----------



## Swag

Returned my Silver one for the Black version:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Muahahah grandfathered into the club w/o the form.


Deleted you.

Just kidding.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> My IT guy just gave me this. I asked him if he had any like it 3 years ago. What a great guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Monterey-International-Clicky-Keyboard-FKD46AK108-AT-Connector-New-/130910392727
> 
> and this (in Chinese) : http://kbtalking.cool3c.com/article/16642
> 
> Yes, it needs a clean. And I am thinking to die it to match a build I have in my head. Coffee and Dark Chocolate are colours, right


Monterey switches are awesome. Your IT guy needs to find another one of those boards and send it to me.


----------



## Mackem

I want some blank black keycaps for my ISO Filco and not sure whether to go with WASDKeyboards or the blank Filco keycaps from KeyboardCo. Are they identical or does one wear quicker than the other etc.?


----------



## azianai

Filco ones are ABS and they'll wear out over time.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My IT guy just gave me this. I asked him if he had any like it 3 years ago. What a great guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Monterey-International-Clicky-Keyboard-FKD46AK108-AT-Connector-New-/130910392727
> 
> and this (in Chinese) : http://kbtalking.cool3c.com/article/16642
> 
> Yes, it needs a clean. And I am thinking to die it to match a build I have in my head. Coffee and Dark Chocolate are colours, right


HIgh five him for me


----------



## Mackem

I really can't decide what keycaps to go for on my black Filco MJ2; white blanks or black blanks. Opinions? White on black case or black on black case?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Filco ones are ABS and they'll wear out over time.


The WASD ones are also ABS.

Personally I'd buy them from keyboardco because you won't have to wait potentially a few weeks for them to arrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I really can't decide what keycaps to go for on my black Filco MJ2; white blanks or black blanks. Opinions? White on black case or black on black case?


I'd go with white blanks personally.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I really can't decide what keycaps to go for on my black Filco MJ2; white blanks or black blanks. Opinions? White on black case or black on black case?


I would also say white.


----------



## DaveLT

Decided on some KeyCool keycaps! My friend wants the Blue version which looks surprisingly similar to one of the ducky's new keyboards








I'm planning on the Red caps (they are the keys in the same order as ducky's new keyboard) and white caps for the letters and transparent blank keys for the ESC-func keys
But they are rather expensive though ... luckily they are made of POM. A set of these costs me 18$ i think


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I really can't decide what keycaps to go for on my black Filco MJ2; white blanks or black blanks. Opinions? White on black case or black on black case?


White blanks, but get some 'thick' PBT ones if you can.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I really can't decide what keycaps to go for on my black Filco MJ2; white blanks or black blanks. Opinions? White on black case or black on black case?
> 
> 
> 
> White blanks, but get some 'thick' PBT ones if you can.
Click to expand...

Finding thick PBT white blank keycaps with a UK layout is pretty much impossible from my experience.


----------



## anubis1127

I have to leave now. I don't meet the height requirements.









"<paradigm84[A]> you have to be 5'8" or above to enter "


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Decided on some KeyCool keycaps! My friend wants the Blue version which looks surprisingly similar to one of the ducky's new keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on the Red caps (they are the keys in the same order as ducky's new keyboard) and white caps for the letters and transparent blank keys for the ESC-func keys
> But they are rather expensive though ... luckily they are made of POM. A set of these costs me 18$ i think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks great, similar to the scheme I'm planning for my Ducky.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finding thick PBT white blank keycaps with a UK layout is pretty much impossible from my experience.


same here, even for US layout cant seems to get one
would love to replace my yellow version filco with some thick yellow pbt, the original keycaps feels so cheap


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Monterey switches are awesome. Your IT guy needs to find another one of those boards and send it to me.


I will be asking for more. Sending may be an issue. I only have 12 or 13 boards in my room now. Must have MORE!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> HIgh five him for me


Oh, the 5 is high. I would buy him a gift, but he is an odd religious type, che gong or some thing like it.

Now, who has good links on colour and dye methods. I am thinking noctua brown. Cleaning... Is simple green like an orange cleaner or should I use H2O2?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finding thick PBT white blank keycaps with a UK layout is pretty much impossible from my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> same here, even for US layout cant seems to get one
> would love to replace my yellow version filco with some thick yellow pbt, the original keycaps feels so cheap
Click to expand...

You could try buying some thick white PBT keycaps and see if you can dye them yellow.


----------



## azianai

i must be one of the few people who really dislike thick PBTs.
i've been trying to sell my Cherry Replica ones for a month now =/

Gimmie normal SP Doubleshots or normal PBTs any day


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i must be one of the few people who really dislike thick PBTs.
> i've been trying to sell my Cherry Replica ones for a month now =/
> 
> Gimmie normal SP Doubleshots or normal PBTs any day


I'm the complete opposite. When I received a set of SP doubleshots my immediate reaction was, "I can't believe I paid money for this junk." Thin PBT is an improvement but there's no comparison with thick PBT.


----------



## Mackem

I have some white ISOkeycaps from WASDKeyboards and couldn't decide whether or not to sell them and go for black blanks but I decided to keep them. I may get some blank blacks at some point in the future and interchange every now and again.


----------



## BiG_LiG

I thought everybody liked thick PBT. I just ordered a set, so I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You can order a blank thick PBT set here (still on-going), but these do come with light beige modifiers:
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43328.0


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Decided on some KeyCool keycaps! My friend wants the Blue version which looks surprisingly similar to one of the ducky's new keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on the Red caps (they are the keys in the same order as ducky's new keyboard) and white caps for the letters and transparent blank keys for the ESC-func keys
> But they are rather expensive though ... luckily they are made of POM. A set of these costs me 18$ i think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You must be new to mechanical keyboards if you think an $18 modifier set is expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I'm the complete opposite. When I received a set of SP doubleshots my immediate reaction was, "I can't believe I paid money for this junk." Thin PBT is an improvement but there's no comparison with thick PBT.


I have yet to use thick PBT yet, but ever since I switched to PBT, I've had a hard time with SP doubleshots. They're just so thin. I don't mine Qwerkeys ABS caps since they're thicker and feel more pleasant, but the SP ones are not the most pleasant to type on.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

SP keycaps feel cheap and they have really poor QC. Too many keys don't sit right and getting them to fit onto Costar stabilizers requires a mod.

Consider that the full sets go for $60-100 and it just seems like a joke to me.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You must be new to mechanical keyboards if you think an $18 modifier set is expensive.



I literally only joined last few weeks ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> SP keycaps feel cheap and they have really poor QC. Too many keys don't sit right and getting them to fit onto Costar stabilizers requires a mod.
> 
> Consider that the full sets go for $60-100 and it just seems like a joke to me.


Nuts isn't it


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> SP keycaps feel cheap and they have really poor QC. Too many keys don't sit right and getting them to fit onto Costar stabilizers requires a mod.
> 
> Consider that the full sets go for $60-100 and it just seems like a joke to me.


The only SP set I have is the Black on White 87 key set. I traded a handmade Walnut key cap puller for, so I can't complain. The mod to make them work with Costar stabilizers is annoying though. At least it's a simple mod and you don't have to do it for all that may key caps.

Now if SP started making thick ABS double shots, I would love it. The Qwerkeys thick ABS caps feel fantastic, but they're so expensive.

The key cap puller, for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Didn't know that about SP caps







I'm in for a set of Lily SP DSC caps, so I guess I'll have to mod them a bit to fit on a Filco. How thin are they vs. standard "OEM" ABS keycaps? Standard Filco caps aren't that thick either.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Decided on some KeyCool keycaps! My friend wants the Blue version which looks surprisingly similar to one of the ducky's new keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on the Red caps (they are the keys in the same order as ducky's new keyboard) and white caps for the letters and transparent blank keys for the ESC-func keys
> But they are rather expensive though ... luckily they are made of POM. A set of these costs me 18$ i think


Just ordered a set last week with the same idea in mind...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could try buying some thick white PBT keycaps and see if you can dye them yellow.


lol no more dyeing for me, too much hustle
I really wanna get a dsa retro set though, damn I missed the group buy


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just ordered a set last week with the same idea in mind...


I almost order the same color combination in the Ducky picture above from WASD, but my daughter talked me into light blue and black instead.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> SP keycaps feel cheap and they have really poor QC. Too many keys don't sit right and getting them to fit onto Costar stabilizers requires a mod.
> 
> Consider that the full sets go for $60-100 and it just seems like a joke to me.


personally i've never done any mod for my SP DS with my Filcos, so i dunno YMMV?

They just feel smooth and right to me
i also prefer SP's profile instead of OEM profile lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> personally i've never done any mod for my SP DS with my Filcos, so i dunno YMMV?
> 
> They just feel smooth and right to me
> i also prefer SP's profile instead of OEM profile lol


They're referencing the little pegs on the eyelets you put in the stems for the wire on the Costar stabilizers. SP caps are infamous for not being able to hold the pegs of the eyelets unless you mod them somehow, either gluing the pegs in or stuffing paper/plastic/whatever in there to make it tighter.


----------



## TheNephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> SP keycaps feel cheap and they have really poor QC. Too many keys don't sit right and getting them to fit onto Costar stabilizers requires a mod.
> 
> Consider that the full sets go for $60-100 and it just seems like a joke to me.


Soooo... what keycaps should we get? Which ones are the good ones? :+


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They're referencing the little pegs on the eyelets you put in the stems for the wire on the Costar stabilizers. SP caps are infamous for not being able to hold the pegs of the eyelets unless you mod them somehow, either gluing the pegs in or stuffing paper/plastic/whatever in there to make it tighter.


i know what they're referencing to, im saying i never had to do that with any of my SP Caps.
Yes they're small for say the Enter & + on the 10key, other than that i didn't think they're any worse than other cap profiles.

And i own 2 Fullsize Filcos, MJ LE and MJ2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Soooo... what keycaps should we get? Which ones are the good ones? :+


Its objective.
SP DS feel better than normal ABS keys that come stock with majority of keyboards
If you like the feel of normal keyboard keys, you'll prob like SP DS.

If you rather a "Firmer" touch, and grainy feel on the keys, you'll probably prefer PBTs.
SP DS give more customization ability, the multi color keys and majority of the special keycaps you see are SP DS.

Single tones or more neutral tones are the ones that are PBT.


----------



## DaveLT

what about POM keys?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Didn't know that about SP caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for a set of Lily SP DSC caps, so I guess I'll have to mod them a bit to fit on a Filco. How thin are they vs. standard "OEM" ABS keycaps? Standard Filco caps aren't that thick either.


I actually prefer the SP caps. I like the light hollow feeling. It has a nice softness to it. OEM caps so far have been very underwhelming to me (CM, Ducky, and KBT boards that I have had all had ABS OEM caps and they are all awful feeling to me - too tall feeling). I have tried some pbt caps, but don't care for the "heavy" feeling of them. It all comes down to what you like, that is why there are so many options.









I still want to try some pom caps - thinking it might feel even softer.


----------



## Jocelyn84

White or Gray?


----------



## Paradigm84

I prefer white.

*cough* KOTM *cough*


----------



## dbrisc

I think I'm a fan of the gray! Honestly they both look good tho IMO.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> White or Gray?


Both are excellent. I prefer the gray.


----------



## protzman

grey for sure


----------



## CptAsian

I think it looks nice either way, but gray is just a little better.


----------



## connectwise

White is better I think. What kind of keyboard is that?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I strongly prefer white for that combination









(That is a Vortex Poker)


----------



## protzman

grey all the way


----------



## KipH

gray for me too.


----------



## jokrik

too many option, MIX IT


----------



## protzman

na grey


----------



## lightsout

White for sure.


----------



## jokrik

Just in the mail!








http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/CCnG_zpsd9619c5b.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/GasMask_zps4c93f33a.jpg.html

still waiting for my ergo clear switch for the keycaps....


----------



## infamouskid

add me up....
here is my ducky shine 2 with a double o ring mod on red charrys




wish i knew about this club earlier.
i started a thread a long time ago on rfd with a few members from GH there here.
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/need-new-keyboard-mechanical-keyboard-talk-discussion-here-1107158/122/

one of our members is actually doing a full set group buy on GH for 9 bucks a set. check it out.
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43745.0


----------



## Paradigm84

Added.

Also only two entries for KOTM this month, anyone else feel like entering?


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Just in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/CCnG_zpsd9619c5b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/GasMask_zps4c93f33a.jpg.html
> 
> still waiting for my ergo clear switch for the keycaps....


I like those key caps a lot!


----------



## nubbinator

Got my CMYK and Esc set from the GMK group buy yesterday.


----------



## phillyd

I just put O-rings from Amazon on my KBT Pro with reds and I love the feel. Real o-rings are much better than dental bands. Also flipping over the space bar helps reduce annoyingness to the thumb by the sharp edge of the key.


----------



## Lshuman

I'm in Corsair K95!!!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Got my CMYK and Esc set from the GMK group buy yesterday.


Beautiful photos! The caps look really good quality too







Slightly jealous!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just put O-rings from Amazon on my KBT Pro with reds and I love the feel. Real o-rings are much better than dental bands. Also flipping over the space bar helps reduce annoyingness to the thumb by the sharp edge of the key.


Amazon o-rings are my favorite of 3 kinds I've tried so far.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Beautiful photos! The caps look really good quality too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly jealous!


Thanks. They're nice caps. Since they're GMK, they use the original Cherry tooling, meaning it's a thicker cap than the Signature Plastics caps.


----------



## gumbie

Just got my new Filco Majestouch 2 TK w/ Browns today.. It's so sexy.. Definitely need some blank caps though







, Still prefer my blues for typing, But the browns are defiantly a good medium between gaming and typing


----------



## nubbinator

Got a handful of White on Purple mods for my keyboard in addition to the CMYK and it looks awesome. At the same time, it's flamboyant to the point of giving some people erroneous ideas about me.


----------



## InsideJob

My Rosewill RK900I has recently developed a strange problem. Both shift keys have died out on me randomly twice now. The first time lasted about 3 days without them working before I began using a replacement keyboard (not mechanical), about a week later I decided to try out the Rosewill on a friends computer, oddly it worked. So I hooked it back up to my computer and have been using it for another 2 weeks or so now then last night I ended a gaming session with the shift keys working, left to make some food and when I came back they were not working again. I've tried using ps-2 and usb, tried in other computers. Nothing. I'm stuck using caps lock and on screen keyboard... as for gaming it's just a pain in the rear end and will probably end up grabbing the spare non mechanical one again until I can figure out what the problem is. Has anyone any experience with this issue, I've owned the board for 3-4 months now and it's a cherry mx brown version.


----------



## nubbinator

Sounds like it could be a bad solder joint or a PCB land lifting. As such, you're getting intermittent contact and it only is recognized some of the time. If it's under warranty, send it back in. If it's out of warranty, desolder the shift switches and check the lands. If the lands are bad, either bridge the trace with some wire or expose the trace with an Exacto knife and flow solder from the switch pin to the trace. If the lands are fine, solder the joint and see if that fixes it. I have an RK9000 that had a key that wouldn't be recognized and when I desoldered the keyboard to swap the switches, I found two bad PCB lands. I bridged them and all was fine. The CM QFR had a similar issue with a bad solder job on the left Alt. Desoldering it and resoldering it fixes the issue.


----------



## jezzer

Got a new Keyb a few days ago.

Till now i am liking it. CM Quickfire TK


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> At the same time, it's flamboyant to the point of giving some people erroneous ideas about me.


Uh-huh ... suuuuuure it's the keyboard and nothing to do with the username.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got a new Keyb a few days ago.
> 
> Till now i am liking it. CM Quickfire TK


That's a nice board, I think coolermaster has done a great job with this line. I have a brown switch and blue switch tk and they both feel great to use and well constructed.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Added.
> 
> Also only two entries for KOTM this month, anyone else feel like entering?


I finally finished my complete Ergo-Clear mod on my White Filco TKL! I believe the whole process took about 15 hours to finish because I had to do some of the activities TWICE because of mix and matching of the best parts... It was long and tedious but definitely was so much fun and worth it! My first custom keyboard













Done desoldering! Used a desoldering iron and soldering wick when needed. So the process took longer than I expected. The solder on the Filco wouldn't melt very well and wouldn't suck up so I had to add Rosin Core solder to every point so that it would melt easier... in other words I had to solder TWICE as much as I would normally have to... This was probably the most tedious part of the entire process...




Added back the Brown switches into the universal TKL plate because I wanted to use the newer switch housing from the Browns and only use the Clear stems... so I had to also open every Clear switch too so that I can remove the stems... again I had to do TWICE the amount of work for this step... Now time to lube the switch housing and stem bottom with some Victorinox lube and the stem sides and slides with Krytox mix







Also adding some Lime Green switch stickers.





Finally the preparation of the switches is done! Hooray... This was process definitely took the most dextrous work and probably also the longest time to do, but it was definitely rewarding.



Time the solder AGAIN all the switches to the PCB and Plate! So close to being done!




I think this entire mod job took me close to 1.5 months and close to $350-400 in parts, tools, and accessories to complete... but no regrets! It was all worth it and I absolutely love this keyboard right now.

This keyboard is composed of:
White Filco MJ2 Ninja TKL
Cherry MX Clears w/ KBD 62g springs
Lime Green switch stickers
Victorinox oil and Kyrtox grease and oil mix
Universal TKL aluminum plate
Imsto Thick PBT w/ Hangul
F2 Click Clack set


----------



## lightsout

350-400. Wow that feels high. I know stuff adds up though. Congrats man. Looks good.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> 
> 
> I think this entire mod job took me close to 1.5 months and close to $350-400 in parts, tools, and accessories to complete... but no regrets! It was all worth it and I absolutely love this keyboard right now.
> 
> This keyboard is composed of:
> White Filco MJ2 Ninja TKL
> Cherry MX Clears w/ KBD 62g springs
> Lime Green switch stickers
> Victorinox oil and Kyrtox grease and oil mix
> Universal TKL aluminum plate
> Imsto Thick PBT w/ Hangul
> F2 Click Clack set


Looks good!
Im planning to do the same but I'll use green switch instead of ergo clear
can you really tell the difference between a lubed switch and not? I really love the clicky feedback on blue/green
I heard that if it get lubed, it would reduce the clicky feedback which I dont want


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 350-400. Wow that feels high. I know stuff adds up though. Congrats man. Looks good.


Thanks! Yeah... the costs really do add up but at least it was worth it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Looks good!
> Im planning to do the same but I'll use green switch instead of ergo clear
> can you really tell the difference between a lubed switch and not? I really love the clicky feedback on blue/green
> I heard that if it get lubed, it would reduce the clicky feedback which I dont want


There is a world difference between a lubed switch and an unlubed switch. If you're doing Green switches, you're definitely not going to want to lube your switches, at least not the stem itself. Yes, if you lube the side and the sliders (especially the sliders) you're going to lose some if not majority of your tacility so don't do that. If you're going to do any kind of lubing on a clicky switch, you'll only want to to do Victorinox oil on the bottom case and springs to dampen the bottoming out sound while not tampering with the tacility of the switch itself.

Just realized I haven't updated my list of mechanical keyboards since I first joined this thread. I will need to update soon







My list actually isn't as large as it used to be


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah... the costs really do add up but at least it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a world difference between a lubed switch and an unlubed switch. If you're doing Green switches, you're definitely not going to want to lube your switches, at least not the stem itself. Yes, if you lube the side and the sliders (especially the sliders) you're going to lose some if not majority of your tacility so don't do that. If you're going to do any kind of lubing on a clicky switch, you'll only want to to do Victorinox oil on the bottom case and springs to dampen the bottoming out sound while not tampering with the tacility of the switch itself.
> 
> Just realized I haven't updated my list of mechanical keyboards since I first joined this thread. I will need to update soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list actually isn't as large as it used to be


thx for the info,
Im kinda newb when it comes to custom keyboard
one more noob question, what does a sticker do? all I know is that it adds stability to the key so that it wont wobble around, is that correct?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> thx for the info,
> Im kinda newb when it comes to custom keyboard
> one more noob question, what does a sticker do? all I know is that it adds stability to the key so that it wont wobble around, is that correct?


We all have to start somewhere. Ask as many things as possible because that's the only way you're going to learn. I still ask "noob' questions on keyboards here and there









The switch stickers are written as that but it doesn't even really even do that, and if it does it's barely noticeably.They are pretty much for the aesthetics. I wasn't planning on buying any but a generous friend sent some my way so that I may test them.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> We all have to start somewhere. Ask as many things as possible because that's the only way you're going to learn. I still ask "noob' questions on keyboards here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switch stickers are written as that but it doesn't even really even do that, and if it does it's barely noticeably.They are pretty much for the aesthetics. I wasn't planning on buying any but a generous friend sent some my way so that I may test them.


thx! I have a ready made ergo clear QFR on the way, currently more into keycaps
but I've pre ordered green switches from 7bit
once its ready, i'll buy a new filco and desolder it

+rep


----------



## ElevenEleven

Great work, VesperSAINT!!! I'm waiting for some universal plates to do ergo Clears on one of my Filcos too







I like your choice of keycaps and that Filco case as well - they go so well together.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> We all have to start somewhere. Ask as many things as possible because that's the only way you're going to learn. I still ask "noob' questions on keyboards here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switch stickers are written as that but it doesn't even really even do that, and if it does it's barely noticeably.They are pretty much for the aesthetics. I wasn't planning on buying any but a generous friend sent some my way so that I may test them.
> 
> 
> 
> thx! I have a ready made ergo clear QFR on the way, currently more into keycaps
> but I've pre ordered green switches from 7bit
> once its ready, i'll buy a new filco and desolder it
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

Or just buy a qfr with greens? I think there is one in the classifieds.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Or just buy a qfr with greens? I think there is one in the classifieds.


I really wanna try customizing my own keyboard
Im located in Asia, sometimes the shipping is just not worth it

besides im bored with modding my pc, time to get new thing to do


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Or just buy a qfr with greens? I think there is one in the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna try customizing my own keyboard
> Im located in Asia, sometimes the shipping is just not worth it
> 
> besides im bored with modding my pc, time to get new thing to do
Click to expand...

Thats cool man I agree with you. Really been wanting to get a plate for mine for easy switch changing but my money had to go elsewhere.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Questions from a noob. I have heard about the wonders of these devices, and the longevity alone makes them far more appealing than rubber dome. I roughly know how the switches function, but have no experience using them. I have a rubber dome keyboard I use when my laptop is plugged in. It feels really really spongy compared to the scissor-switches in said laptop's integrated keyboard.

First off, does PS/2 offer any noticeable advantages over a USB interface, other than the press-7-keys-at-once perk? I would guess that it would allow guaranteed interface as long as the motherboard supports it with no regards to the OS.

Second, for a multi-purpose machine (gaming and work), would an MX Brown or Red keyboard be better, based on your experiences? I assume a Red (or Black, but I will be typing words) would have a similar feeling to a rubber dome (i.e., linear) while a Brown (and technically Clear if I can find one) allows for better typing too given the location of the actuation point. I don't like the Blues based on an animation I've seen detailing their movements, so they're out of the picture and Blacks would probably lead to sore hands and arthritis even earlier than I'm expecting.

I know, the only way to be certain is to try some switches out with and without rubber spacers, but I want your opinions before I commit to anything. I guess I could get a switch set from WASD? Do they make good boards?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Questions from a noob. I have heard about the wonders of these devices, and the longevity alone makes them far more appealing than rubber dome. I roughly know how the switches function, but have no experience using them. I have a rubber dome keyboard I use when my laptop is plugged in. It feels really really spongy compared to the scissor-switches in said laptop's integrated keyboard.
> 
> First off, does PS/2 offer any noticeable advantages over a USB interface, other than the press-7-keys-at-once perk? I would guess that it would allow guaranteed interface as long as the motherboard supports it with no regards to the OS.
> 
> Second, for a multi-purpose machine (gaming and work), would an MX Brown or Red keyboard be better, based on your experiences? I assume a Red (or Black, but I will be typing words) would have a similar feeling to a rubber dome (i.e., linear) while a Brown (and technically Clear if I can find one) allows for better typing too given the location of the actuation point. I don't like the Blues based on an animation I've seen detailing their movements, so they're out of the picture and Blacks would probably lead to sore hands and arthritis even earlier than I'm expecting.
> 
> I know, the only way to be certain is to try some switches out with and without rubber spacers, but I want your opinions before I commit to anything. I guess I could get a switch set from WASD? Do they make good boards?


PS2 allows NKRO because it works at a very primitive level compared to USB IIRC.

Personally, I would go for MX Browns, both switches have an average actuation force of around 45g, but the MX Brown switch has a tactile bump of around 55g, which I feel makes the average person less prone to mistakes whilst typing. Don't let the movement of MX Blues put you off, they are the most popular switch according to the data I have collected from the Mechanical Keyboard Club, the main difference between MX Blues and MX Browns is the presence of a sharp click at the actuation point on the MX Blues, whereas the MX Browns have a soft bump.

You could get a switch set from WASD, but to compare them you ideally need something to mount them, a previous member made a rudimentary cardboard plate to hold them in place, which allows you to get a sense for how the switch will feel whilst typing.

WASD do make some very good boards, Tator Tot the managing editor even said the build quality is on par with Filco and many of the other highly regarded brands.

What I would say however is if you wanted a WASD board then you should wait, because the WASD V2 is coming out soon (being manufactured at the time of writing IIRC) and they will be available in fullsize, TKL and with MX Clears and white backlighting on the Code edition board )comes only with MX Clears).


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> thx! I have a ready made ergo clear QFR on the way, currently more into keycaps
> but I've pre ordered green switches from 7bit
> once its ready, i'll buy a new filco and desolder it
> 
> +rep


Nice! You're going to absolutely love your ergo-clears! I'll definitely be a lot more focused on keycaps now too







Be sure to update us with your own custom keyboard when you're done!

Thanks for the first +rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Great work, VesperSAINT!!! I'm waiting for some universal plates to do ergo Clears on one of my Filcos too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your choice of keycaps and that Filco case as well - they go so well together.


Thank you!

The universal plates are so worth getting. Being able to remove the switch without desoldering everytime is amazing. Lol!

Yeah, I wanted to go for a white+simple colors theme for my Filco. I think it came out rather okay







Now to decide which keyboard I want to enter for the KOTM. Will probably be this one huhuhu ~


----------



## Art Vanelay

I decided to buy an IBM model M off of eBay. I really like these buckling spring switches. I can type a lot faster on them than I can on the MX blue switches. The space bar is also a lot nicer; my CM storm quickfire rapid's space bar is so squishy.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I decided to buy an IBM model M off of eBay. I really like these buckling spring switches. I can type a lot faster on them than I can on the MX blue switches. The space bar is also a lot nicer; my CM storm quickfire rapid's space bar is so squishy.


Wow, isn't weird how old tech at times is just as good or better than new tech.

Hope I can type on one at some point.


----------



## DaveLT

I don't like blues though, that's why i skipped them







To me they are still better than dome keyboards but they just pale in comparison compared to red for typing.
Gaming on the other hand ... i always mispress my keys. But i still like it because the bottoming out of reds feel so darn good i don't want any tactile keyboards anymore ...


----------



## Crazy9000

You can always get a new Buckling spring keyboard from Unicomp. Then you get a new keyboard instead of a 20 year old one, and modern touches like USB instead of 5 pin DIN connectors or worse







.

http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/UKBD


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can always get a new Buckling spring keyboard from Unicomp. Then you get a new keyboard instead of a 20 year old one, and modern touches like USB instead of 5 pin DIN connectors or worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/UKBD


But but, that the point of getting IBM keyboards
It feels vintage, old, you have no idea what sort of fingers has typed on it, what stuff has gotten into it, and mine probably has traveled around the world lol

And by stuff I mean stuff


----------



## lightsout

Here we go best I could do with my phone. Unbranded QFR w/blues and imsto thick pbt caps.

You can see better pics of this board in my profile. But that is actually a different one. I sold that one a while ago and missed it so much I had to reproduce it. This time with an unbranded case which looks much better imo.


----------



## draterrojam

Usually I go for tkl but today I jsut got this bad boy in...wow, it feels and looks great; the pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Wow, isn't weird how old tech at times is just as good or better than new tech.
> 
> Hope I can type on one at some point.


I wouldn't call the switches better, but I would say that the CM keyboard altogether could have been better, and also that MX blues should never be used as space bars. I think I just find this keyboard a lot easier to type on because of the heavier switches; I feel like I can be a lot more accurate on heavier switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Wow, isn't weird how old tech at times is just as good or better than new tech.
> 
> Hope I can type on one at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the switches better, but I would say that the CM keyboard altogether could have been better, and also that MX blues should never be used as space bars. I think I just find this keyboard a lot easier to type on because of the heavier switches; I feel like I can be a lot more accurate on heavier switches.
Click to expand...

MX Greens are used for space bars on MX Blue boards sometimes IIRC.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Greens are used for space bars on MX Blue boards sometimes IIRC.


That would be nice as well, but I haven't actually found any keyboards like that. Also, I just like the feel of a heavy switch over a lighter switch, like the blue switch.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Wow, isn't weird how old tech at times is just as good or better than new tech.
> 
> Hope I can type on one at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the switches better, but I would say that the CM keyboard altogether could have been better, and also that MX blues should never be used as space bars. I think I just find this keyboard a lot easier to type on because of the heavier switches; I feel like I can be a lot more accurate on heavier switches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MX Greens are used for space bars on MX Blue boards sometimes IIRC.
Click to expand...

Very popular to see this in Ducky keyboards. All my Blue Duckies have a Green Spacebar.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Very popular to see this in Ducky keyboards. All my Blue Duckies have a Green Spacebar.


Duckies are really expensive in Canada.


----------



## ElevenEleven

My new Filco MTJ-2 TKL with Blues has a Blue under the spacebar


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Very popular to see this in Ducky keyboards. All my Blue Duckies have a Green Spacebar.
> 
> 
> 
> Duckies are really expensive in Canada.
Click to expand...

Do you want a really good tip to save money on Ducky or Filco?

Whenever you visit the States, go online and buy the product while in the States and have it sent to your house via USPS. When you purchase from Canada, the system automatically changes the prices to the "premium, border crossing" shipping prices. But if you pay for it while in the States, the system automatically connects to the original US to Canada prices which costs around $20 cheaper than its Canadian counter part.

Also, USPS because first, they are actually smart enough to realize that putting a rug over a 4 yard box won't stop burglars or throw packages across my damn gate, and it also bypasses the "extra" fees that UPS/Fedex demand from their customers. This is due to the fact that USPS is the national postal service for the US and they are exempt from certain fees that "premium" freighters have to pay.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you want a really good tip to save money on Ducky or Filco?
> 
> Whenever you visit the States, go online and buy the product while in the States and have it sent to your house via USPS. When you purchase from Canada, the system automatically changes the prices to the "premium, border crossing" shipping prices. But if you pay for it while in the States, the system automatically connects to the original US to Canada prices which costs around $20 cheaper than its Canadian counter part.
> 
> Also, USPS because first, they are actually smart enough to realize that putting a rug over a 4 yard box won't stop burglars or throw packages across my damn gate, and it also bypasses the "extra" fees that UPS/Fedex demand from their customers. This is due to the fact that USPS is the national postal service for the US and they are exempt from certain fees that "premium" freighters have to pay.


I was looking at the keyboards from most places and it was like $40-50 to ship it with USPS. That makes the only kind of keyboard with MX green that I can actually buy, a cooler master one, since I can get them in person.

With UPS, the shipping rate that's listed is often less, but you get charged $40 at the border.


----------



## lightsout

Cooler master quality is on par with the duckys and filcos. At least the original qfr. I have heard of some of the newers have qc issues.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Cooler master quality is on par with the duckys and filcos. At least the original qfr. I have heard of some of the newers have qc issues.


Not at the PCB-level. Filcos are much neater and more refined. But QFRs are certainly great for their price (minus the recent issues).


----------



## anubis1127

Aren't they both rebadged costar keyboards? I don't really see why the PCB would be that different.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Aren't they both rebadged costar keyboards? I don't really see why the PCB would be that different.


The Filcos have a newer PCB design or something like that. It's not like it really matters, and it's definitely not worth the extra money to try to get a ducky over here.


----------



## lightsout

Yah what exactly does that PCB do better? As long as they both type and last I'm good.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I finally decided to join the club after a month or so of being very happy with my Armaggeddon Cherry Black Switch KB!

Pardon the pictures since these were taken with my old Galaxy S2:



I'm waiting for some key caps to spruce it up and maybe paint it eventually.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Aren't they both rebadged costar keyboards? I don't really see why the PCB would be that different.


It's different. Both are fine and both are functional, but Filco's quality is higher. If we're talking *quality*, not just "good enough"


----------



## lightsout

I've had multiple of both and I can't say I have ever noticed much of a difference. Never taken them apart but still.

Then throw in that the filco is nearly twice the price...

That said I do love filcos but can't justify the price anymore.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It's different. Both are fine and both are functional, but Filco's quality is higher. If we're talking *quality*, not just "good enough"


Right on, I just figured they would be pretty similar, given they use the same OEM now. I've never tried one of the CM ones though, I can attest to the quality of Filco. My majestouch 2 is a tank, never needed to stray from it, yet...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've had multiple of both and I can't say I have ever noticed much of a difference. Never taken them apart but still.
> 
> Then throw in that the filco is nearly twice the price...
> 
> That said I do love filcos but can't justify the price anymore.


Yeah, although buying new =/= buying used. Both of my Filcos were under $80 and are in excellent condition. On par with new QFRs price-wise. I replace keycaps anyway, and they are to be switch-modded. I agree, a Filco at $160 is not, by far, as attractive as a QFR for $70-80.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I've had multiple of both and I can't say I have ever noticed much of a difference. Never taken them apart but still.
> 
> Then throw in that the filco is nearly twice the price...
> 
> That said I do love filcos but can't justify the price anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, although buying new =/= buying used. Both of my Filcos were under $80 and are in excellent condition. On par with new QFRs price-wise. I replace keycaps anyway, and they are to be switch-modded. I agree, a Filco at $160 is not, by far, as attractive as a QFR for $70-80.
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Filcos have really come down in price. Last summer before the korean keyboards were so common Filco's were basically the best modern cherry boards. And they sold for maybe $20 off msrp. The prices are pretty crazy to me. I would definitely pick a filco over a qfr with that kind of pricing.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Aren't they both rebadged costar keyboards? I don't really see why the PCB would be that different.


Filco is double sided PCB, QFR is single sided. There are some other differences, but that's the main one.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Filco is double sided PCB, QFR is single sided. There are some other differences, but that's the main one.


Cool, cool.

I better leave this thread before paradigm84 finds me hanging out in here again.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Filco is double sided PCB, QFR is single sided. There are some other differences, but that's the main one.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, cool.
> 
> I better leave this thread before paradigm84 finds me hanging out in here again.
Click to expand...

Hey, how did you get in?









Also I see Tator lurking.


----------



## Mackem

I have a Filco and a QFR and although the Filco may have a thicker PCB / better soldering, I can't feel the difference between them when typing. I got this QFR for free and the way I saw it was that I can sell my Filco for more than what I could the QFR so it was basically a no-brainer for me. I like the detachable cable and media keys as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I have a Filco and a QFR and although the Filco may have a thicker PCB / better soldering, I can't feel the difference between them when typing. I got this QFR for free and the way I saw it was that I can sell my Filco for more than what I could the QFR so it was basically a no-brainer for me. I like the detachable cable and media keys as well.


The only thing I don't like was the rubberized finish. It's kind of ugly.


----------



## Mackem

I don't mind it; actually feels quite nice compared to bog standard plastic.


----------



## lightsout

I agree I always liked it.


----------



## Mackem

You selling yours because you don't like green switches or..?


----------



## lightsout

Yes, actually I like them but I don't really love a clicky switch for gaming. Wanted to get a board with reds to play games. I have a qfr with blues that I will be keeping and using for school papers.

I actually do like the greens but don't have much cash to fund any other purchases so its got to go.


----------



## Mackem

Ah I see. I just use browns for everything


----------



## lightsout

Yes I like browns as well. Recently sold a board with browns. For FPS I really like how smooth reds are.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes I like browns as well. Recently sold a board with browns. For FPS I really like how smooth reds are.


I've never really liked browns. I tried a keyboard out at the store; it made more of a crunch than a click. I didn't find it too pleasant to type on. Still better than blacks or reds, though. I would like to try out greens, but I can't find one in person, and shipping fees on keyboards are insane.


----------



## AJR1775

Got my new Ducky in and modded up the Shine II. http://www.overclock.net/t/1402797/ducky-dye-sublimated-pbt-keycaps-just-arrived-yesterday-for-sale


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Got my new Ducky in and modded up the Shine II. http://www.overclock.net/t/1402797/ducky-dye-sublimated-pbt-keycaps-just-arrived-yesterday-for-sale


Love the backlit multi color board. I want one so bad, wish I had the cash lol.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Here we go best I could do with my phone. Unbranded QFR w/blues and imsto thick pbt caps.
> You can see better pics of this board in my profile. But that is actually a different one. I sold that one a while ago and missed it so much I had to reproduce it. This time with an unbranded case which looks much better imo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's super clean.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks


----------



## refirendum

well i got a second mech board. the white cm quickfire tk.


----------



## lightsout

Turned your kitchen table into a Lan? Lol nice.


----------



## Figit090

Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!













Sorry the LED's are hard to capture in an image but I edited them a bit to show you about what I'm seeing right now. Each image is unique though it's not a mockup (did that before the build so encase anyone remembers my plan...it's finished!)

I'll have better looking images later, I'll probably start a thread or put all images in my build thread, if I have one. If not I'll make one.









I've installed RGB LED lights inside the keyboard, to go with the RGB LEDs that are inside my case, and also below my case shining on the table. I have two channels (if you notice my case was set to green for these images) and I will be adding some accent lighting to my monitor stand when those get here, which will illuminate my desk.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the LED's are hard to capture in an image but I edited them a bit to show you about what I'm seeing right now. Each image is unique though it's not a mockup (did that before the build so encase anyone remembers my plan...it's finished!)
> 
> I'll have better looking images later, I'll probably start a thread or put all images in my build thread, if I have one. If not I'll make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed RGB LED lights inside the keyboard, to go with the RGB LEDs that are inside, and also below, my case. I have two channels (if you notice my case was set to green for these images) and I will be adding some accent lighting to my monitor stand when those get here, which will illuminate my desk.


One word. Wow.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wow...you actually did it, and it looks freaking awesome


----------



## anubis1127

Very nice Figit09!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the LED's are hard to capture in an image but I edited them a bit to show you about what I'm seeing right now. Each image is unique though it's not a mockup (did that before the build so encase anyone remembers my plan...it's finished!)
> 
> I'll have better looking images later, I'll probably start a thread or put all images in my build thread, if I have one. If not I'll make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed RGB LED lights inside the keyboard, to go with the RGB LEDs that are inside my case, and also below my case shining on the table. I have two channels (if you notice my case was set to green for these images) and I will be adding some accent lighting to my monitor stand when those get here, which will illuminate my desk.


This is the first time I've ever actually found the Kinesis interesting to look at.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the LED's are hard to capture in an image but I edited them a bit to show you about what I'm seeing right now. Each image is unique though it's not a mockup (did that before the build so encase anyone remembers my plan...it's finished!)
> 
> I'll have better looking images later, I'll probably start a thread or put all images in my build thread, if I have one. If not I'll make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed RGB LED lights inside the keyboard, to go with the RGB LEDs that are inside my case, and also below my case shining on the table. I have two channels (if you notice my case was set to green for these images) and I will be adding some accent lighting to my monitor stand when those get here, which will illuminate my desk.


Was that done custom? How did you get the key switches soldered onto a curved surface? That looks really hard to do.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Was that done custom? How did you get the key switches soldered onto a curved surface? That looks really hard to do.


It's a Kinesis Advantage. They're not as commonly used, but you can find them for sale on Amazon and I'm sure a few other sites. They're one of the handful of ergonomic mechanical keyboards out there aside from the Ergodox.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> One word. Wow.


Haha, and a perfect compliment, thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Wow...you actually did it, and it looks freaking awesome


THANKS for remembering! So you saw whenever I posted that lazer pointer mockup? I can't even remember where that post is to be honest, I've been so busy this was a side thing for fun to keep me sane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very nice Figit09!


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> This is the first time I've ever actually found the Kinesis interesting to look at.


Haha! Awesome. Yeah it left something to be desired in the aesthetics department, and I got tired of seeing so many cool LED lit keyboards from the factory. I had a vision and found the right parts and knew I could make it fit! Very much worth it, the light show it puts on with my tower is great at night. There are 30 RGB LED's in the keyboard alone, 30 under and behind my tower, and about 54 or something inside the tower. LOL the numbers shock even me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Was that done custom? How did you get the key switches soldered onto a curved surface? That looks really hard to do.


The board itself is 'store-bought,' a keyboard from Kinesis. I purchased it used on eBay in great condition and modified it with LED lights including lights that project below onto the desk myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's a Kinesis Advantage. They're not as commonly used, but you can find them for sale on Amazon and I'm sure a few other sites. They're one of the handful of ergonomic mechanical keyboards out there aside from the Ergodox.


Exactly, this is the Classic model. For the most part all kinesis boards are the same, save for colors and macro abilities and a few other minor differences. As far as I know they all use cherry keys, browns in my case, and the older models such as the Essential and Classic are just as prime as the Advantage in my opinion, save for the inability to just use USB on older boards that utilize PS/2. Perhaps it gives me a better rollover though, either way I don't mind because I have the port. If you don't have a legacy PS/2 port you'd need an adapter or you'd have to buy a newer model.
It also has a secondary layer containing a number pad in the right hand, and footswitch capability. I have mine set up to activate the numeric keypad when i hit the footswitch for easy number entry.

Great board I highly recommend them, *especially* if you are having _any_ pain in your wrists or want to avoid carpal tunnel injuries or RSI. So far this keyboard has been great and the learning curve wasn't that bad either! If you hadn't noticed I space and return with my left thumb, and delete/backspace with the right thumb, and the columns of letters are, as they should be: straight.

To buy one new you can also go directly to http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!
> Sorry the LED's are hard to capture in an image but I edited them a bit to show you about what I'm seeing right now. Each image is unique though it's not a mockup (did that before the build so encase anyone remembers my plan...it's finished!)
> 
> I'll have better looking images later, I'll probably start a thread or put all images in my build thread, if I have one. If not I'll make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed RGB LED lights inside the keyboard, to go with the RGB LEDs that are inside my case, and also below my case shining on the table. I have two channels (if you notice my case was set to green for these images) and I will be adding some accent lighting to my monitor stand when those get here, which will illuminate my desk.


Boardgasm..... Seriously....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> THANKS for remembering! So you saw whenever I posted that lazer pointer mockup? I can't even remember where that post is to be honest, I've been so busy this was a side thing for fun to keep me sane.


Yeah, I remember the laser pointer shots lol I didn't honestly expect you to actually follow through with it though...and I didn't think it would turn out near as awesome as it did







Seriously, great job...get's me wanting to put some LED's in my Ducky


----------



## Paradigm84

Very cool Figit090, definite KOTM material.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Not going to enter yet, but this will be my Keyboard of the Month entry, just finished it about a week ago. Please let me know what you think!!!


I think you've done excellent work there! It looks vintage and modern at the same time


----------



## phillyd

My buddy's QFR!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Oh god I remember those horrible original bodies on the quickfire rapids. The horrible gunmetal silver rubberized coating was just horrific. It's nice that they finally released the new versions of the bodies in black and white.

I was actually running mine without the outer body for a while. It didn't look too bad and I just had to cover the open PCB with tape. It probably wasn't the best idea, but it worked and it looked nicer.


----------



## phillyd

I really like the gunmetal, the feel is nice.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh god I remember those horrible original bodies on the quickfire rapids. The horrible gunmetal silver rubberized coating was just horrific. It's nice that they finally released the new versions of the bodies in black and white.
> 
> I was actually running mine without the outer body for a while. It didn't look too bad and I just had to cover the open PCB with tape. It probably wasn't the best idea, but it worked and it looked nicer.


There is no white QFR, unless you paint it yourself. There's only gunmetal silver and black. Gunmetal silver looks very nice--it's a subjective thing. I like it a lot. What they did release is [mostly] unbranded casing, but still in the same colors. You might be thinking of Quickfire XT and Quickfire TK which come in white and black.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> There is no white QFR, unless you paint it yourself. There's only gunmetal silver and black. Gunmetal silver looks very nice--it's a subjective thing. I like it a lot. What they did release is [mostly] unbranded casing, but still in the same colors. You might be thinking of Quickfire XT and Quickfire TK which come in white and black.


I could have sworn they sold the top panel is black, grey and white. I guess you could just use plasti-dip.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I could have sworn they sold the top panel is black, grey and white. I guess you could just use plasti-dip.


Only gray and black, without branding (only branding is on the back). That's because people were requesting unbranded cases, and newer batches have been unbranded as a result. And CM store has been carrying unbranded cases as requested, for those who have older QFR versions. But the colors are the same regardless. If you've seen QFRs of any other color--they are painted. (My Ducky and Filco are painted too, with oil enamels).


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I just got this in the mail tonight. An MTek-104 with monterey blue switches.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Only gray and black, without branding (only branding is on the back). That's because people were requesting unbranded cases, and newer batches have been unbranded as a result. And CM store has been carrying unbranded cases as requested, for those who have older QFR versions. But the colors are the same regardless. If you've seen QFRs of any other color--they are painted. (My Ducky and Filco are painted too, with oil enamels).


I hate enamel paints.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I just got this in the mail tonight. An MTek-104 with monterey blue switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those alps clones? They look identical to alps. Do you like alps better than MX?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I hate enamel paints.


Okay?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Are those alps clones? They look identical to alps. Do you like alps better than MX?


Yes and yes. For a clicky typing experience, ALPs and ALPs clone switches are miles ahead of Cherry mx.


----------



## Sunreeper

May I join?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Okay?


I have bad memories of trying to use them. I think it's a mutual hatred.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Yes and yes. For a clicky typing experience, ALPs and ALPs clone switches are miles ahead of Cherry mx.


Do they make a more positive click or something? I know I really like buckling springs because there is a bit of a lead up to the click, so that the lead up flows into the click, instead of a sudden massive increase in the amount of pressure needed, like on MX blue and green. I also, don't like how in MX switches there is a massive amount of room below the actuation point; when you're trying to double tap a key rapidly, that is horrible. I was thinking MX green might win me over, but I might try alps, if I can find them.

It would be nice to see all of the force - distance curves for these key switches side by side.


----------



## lightsout

I also like the gray qfr. Unbranded of course. They are not making those anymore though. Carter recently said they are all going to be black now.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I also like the gray qfr. Unbranded of course. They are not making those anymore though. Carter recently said they are all going to be black now.


The black is alright. The stock ABS keycaps are pretty ugly though. They get shiny fast.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Boardgasm..... Seriously....


Hahaha. Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, I remember the laser pointer shots lol I didn't honestly expect you to actually follow through with it though...and I didn't think it would turn out near as awesome as it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, great job...get's me wanting to put some LED's in my Ducky


Thank you! It was well worth the effort and wait for parts. I got sick of not having something cool and custom, had to pull out the biggest mod I could manage with my free time lately, which wasn't much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very cool Figit090, definite KOTM material.


Thank you.







I'll probably enter it when I have better images, maybe when there's a cool physical prize like has been mentioned. I need to take some good images of the downward facing lighting too, that's almost my favorite part. How does KOTM work as far as voting anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think you've done excellent work there! It looks vintage and modern at the same time


Awesome words, thank you kindly!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very cool Figit090, definite KOTM material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably enter it when I have better images, maybe when there's a cool physical prize like has been mentioned. I need to take some good images of the downward facing lighting too, that's almost my favorite part. How does KOTM work as far as voting anyway?
Click to expand...

You submit boards for the month of the competition either on here or in the dedicated thread, at the end of the month I put up a poll in the dedicated thread of all the submissions, people vote for 1 week on which board they think should win.

Also if it's just the physical prize stopping you from entering, all the winners so far are going to get the KOTM keycap when they are produced, you'll just need to contact the relevant person and one will be shipped to you.


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question, my friend found a chicony kb 5191 at home. Its an old mechanical keyboard. Is it good, comparable to ibm model M ? Can you fit modern keycaps onto it?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I have a question, my friend found a chicony kb 5191 at home. Its an old mechanical keyboard. Is it good, comparable to ibm model M ? Can you fit modern keycaps onto it?


It probably is nothing like a model m. It looke like it's made with a ton of different switches; all of which look like cherry mx clones.


----------



## athlon 64

So its not that good. But it should still be better then a modern membrane keyboard?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> So its not that good. But it should still be better then a modern membrane keyboard?


Clones aren't always bad. I've heard some good things about some of the clone switches. You're probably better off with that than with a membrane keyboard.

The keyboard won't be anything like a model m, but it might feel like a modern cherry MX keyboard, depending on which specific switch was used.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> May I join?


You sure can!


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Clones aren't always bad. I've heard some good things about some of the clone switches. You're probably better off with that than with a membrane keyboard.
> 
> The keyboard won't be anything like a model m, but it might feel like a modern cherry MX keyboard, depending on which specific switch was used.


So copies existed even 15 years ago? Well ill try it out to see how it feels.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> So copies existed even 15 years ago? Well ill try it out to see how it feels.


Here's the only article I could find on this keyboard:
http://deskthority.net/wiki/Chicony_KB-5191

They might have not been clones, but they look at lot like cherry switches.

edit: apparently they do make that keyboard with real cherry mx switches. Take one of the keycaps off and see what the switches look like.
http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/guess-what-i-found-t2169-30.html


----------



## athlon 64

He told me that the switches are white, ill check it out when i see the keyboard. I doubt it has cherry mx switches but it should still be better then a ****ty membrane keyboard he has got.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You submit boards for the month of the competition either on here or in the dedicated thread, at the end of the month I put up a poll in the dedicated thread of all the submissions, people vote for 1 week on which board they think should win.
> 
> Also if it's just the physical prize stopping you from entering, all the winners so far are going to get the KOTM keycap when they are produced, you'll just need to contact the relevant person and one will be shipped to you.


Awesome, sounds great! I'll see if I have time to snap some more shots and make a nice photo set, so the presentation is a bit cooler for the contest. If I can make it by the end of the month then perhaps, thanks for the details I hope the keycap can find a cool place on my board if I ever win! Not sure how many options I have for a standard MX cap (which I'm just guessing it might be) with all the contoured spaces, lol.


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Ducky Shine II right now


----------



## dbrisc

^^ Good looking Ducky!

I want a Ducky shine TKL







they are sold out about everywhere! I'd even settle for a zero TKL so they need to hustle up and get that to market!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> ^^ Good looking Ducky!
> 
> I want a Ducky shine TKL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are sold out about everywhere! I'd even settle for a zero TKL so they need to hustle up and get that to market!


Only another month or so to wait until the Shine 3 comes out.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Only another month or so to wait until the Shine 3 comes out.


Yeah that's true I suppose! I'm just impatient... I'm hoping they changed the space bar though from the pics I saw of the Shine 3. Wasn't a huge fan of it, but if they do keep it I'll probably just go Zero Shine... or Zero TKL decisions decisions.


----------



## nubbinator

Made myself a Pau Amarello and Red Gum wrist wrest for my QFR and another one (not pictured) for my GH60/Pure today:





And pics with the keyboard:


----------



## InsideJob

I'm excited to see who OCN has partnered with for our boards now...









Reference http://www.overclock.net/t/942878/overclock-nets-line-of-duckychannel-mechanical-keyboards/2350_50#post_19742109

On a side note, I am returning this defective Rosewill RK9000BRI which is now discontinued and have an OCN ducky en route to me soon


----------



## AJR1775

My babies....Shine II MX Brown with Ducky Dark Gray/White & 2 custom Orange WASD keycaps. Then Ducky Pro G2 MX Blue Dye-Sublimated with special Blue Ducky kecap for Numpad.


----------



## Paradigm84

That Ducky PBT set is so nice, why did I get a UK layout board?


----------



## Art Vanelay

well, I looked at this force diagram for alps:

Now I am really confused. Are there any better diagrams?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> well, I looked at this force diagram for alps:
> 
> Now I am really confused. Are there any better diagrams?


No, as Alps have been made by many different companies over the years and vary based on each type as well as who produced them.

It's better to ask a question directly regarding a specific Alps board instead of asking about the switch.


----------



## alex1337

Finally! Ducky DK2108S Shine Zero - MX Browns









money well spent!


----------



## dbrisc

Thought the shine zeros weren't due out for a little longer!

So where'd you get it?!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No, as Alps have been made by many different companies over the years and vary based on each type as well as who produced them.
> 
> It's better to ask a question directly regarding a specific Alps board instead of asking about the switch.


I'd love to try out alps, but nowhere I can go in person actually stocks them. I was hoping that force diagrams could explain how they feel, but I guess it's not gonna be that easy.


----------



## alex1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Thought the shine zeros weren't due out for a little longer!
> 
> So where'd you get it?!


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1361&products_id=23350&zenid=55721b5a257f92189243f907a08cc062

I live in Australia, theyve been available for pre-order for about 2-3 weeks, though they came into stock about a week ago


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My Ducky Shine II right now


my gf loves / wants this.
link to keycap set?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> my gf loves / wants this.
> link to keycap set?


the win keys have the ducky amblem, so you might find if you search for "ducky pink white keycap set"









edit: did it for you and couldnt find too much about it, but it seems to be the ducky shine 2 pink limited edition.


----------



## ElevenEleven

You can't buy the sets separately--only limited number in Europe with ISO (through Teraset, I think) and a white set from PCCaseGear in Australia. Normally, Pink one comes on a LE Ducky Shine with white case, and White comes on a LE Ducky Shine with a black case. My set is a mix of the two that I got from two separate sources who bought those keyboards, over time. If MechanicalKeyboards ever gets ahold of separate sets to sell, you'll see them for sale here in the U.S. in some limited quantity.


----------



## neo565

Some of my keyboards:


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Here is mine!


----------



## draterrojam

Nice clear case. Where'd you get it?


----------



## cytoSiN

My most recent project. Threw this one together a couple months ago and didn't get around to posting it until now. Custom faux wood grain QFR (blues) with Klaxons. Textured the case with a wire-disc drill bit, then spray painted. Has been in heavy rotation recently.

Larval stages:



As you can see, it makes a ****ting mess! I did it in the garage and just swept all the plastic debris away when I was done.

Close up of the final "wood grain," pre paint:



After first coat of paint, and closeup after several coats:





And some shots of the final product, Klaxon a la Faux Wood:


----------



## phillyd

Nice job! It looks great!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Very cool! I love the final effect! Nice work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> My most recent project. Threw this one together a couple months ago and didn't get around to posting it until now. Custom faux wood grain QFR (blues) with Klaxons. Textured the case with a wire-disc drill bit, then spray painted. Has been in heavy rotation recently.


----------



## cytoSiN

Anyone use one of these? I love my greens, and have been interested in a smaller kb for a while, so the Race/MX Milks seems like something I'd like.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Anyone use one of these? I love my greens, and have been interested in a smaller kb for a while, so the Race/MX Milks seems like something I'd like.


It's PBT mounted, so some people aren't super thrilled about them, but others like them. If you prefer plate mounted, you could always get a Poker II in Blues and turn it into a Ghetto Green board.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Nice clear case. Where'd you get it?


SOUTH KOREA!!!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> SOUTH KOREA!!!


OK! THANK YOU!


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's PBT mounted, so some people aren't super thrilled about them, but others like them. If you prefer plate mounted, you could always get a Poker II in Blues and turn it into a Ghetto Green board.


True. And the Poker II is laser etched too (nicer until I swap the caps out anyway). But the switches on the Poker II are so BORING! I'm tired of red/black/blue/brown. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if they sold them with greens, milks, or dark greys. I guess I could buy a black one and try to get some clear sliders and go Panda Clear. But I'd rather just have greens to begin with


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> True. And the Poker II is laser etched too (nicer until I swap the caps out anyway). But the switches on the Poker II are so BORING! I'm tired of red/black/blue/brown. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if they sold them with greens, milks, or dark greys. I guess I could buy a black one and try to get some clear sliders and go Panda Clear. But I'd rather just have greens to begin with


Yeah, I understand that. I guess I just enjoy modding my keyboards. None of mine are stock, so I look at keyboards more for their potential. The Poker II has some nice options and you can pretty easily desolder it and solder your modded switches back in place since it's not LED backlit.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the win keys have the ducky amblem, so you might find if you search for "ducky pink white keycap set"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: did it for you and couldnt find too much about it, but it seems to be the ducky shine 2 pink limited edition.


exactly...


----------



## BiG_LiG

Would these keycaps be the roughly the same height as thick PBT's from Geek Feng?

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys
http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php The set at the top.

I recently got my first set of Cherry keycaps (Geek Feng PBT's) and they are quite a bit shorter than the stock Ducky ones, I knew they would be, but wanted to try them. I didn't use the whole set, so I have two different height keys on my board at the moment.

From what I've read, any keycaps that say they are 'Cherry' should be around the same height. Is this right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Hello everyone,

The poll for the June KOTM is open here if you'd like to vote and the thread is up for the July KOTM if you'd like to submit boards here.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yes, they are Cherry-profile... being made by the same company who makes Cherry keys, heh. So thick PBT of Cherry-profile is going to match the height.


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Would these keycaps be the roughly the same height as thick PBT's from Geek Feng?
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys
> http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php The set at the top.
> 
> I recently got my first set of Cherry keycaps (Geek Feng PBT's) and they are quite a bit shorter than the stock Ducky ones, I knew they would be, but wanted to try them. I didn't use the whole set, so I have two different height keys on my board at the moment.
> 
> From what I've read, any keycaps that say they are 'Cherry' should be around the same height. Is this right?


The caps from Elite Keyboards are made with the original Cherry tooling (the ones marked "Authentic ...") but the SP caps from your second link are a bit different, the 2 bottom rows are different from Cherry profile.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yes, they are Cherry-profile... being made by the same company who makes Cherry keys, heh. So thick PBT of Cherry-profile is going to match the height.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> The caps from Elite Keyboards are made with the original Cherry tooling (the ones marked "Authentic ...") but the SP caps from your second link are a bit different, the 2 bottom rows are different from Cherry profile.


Thanks guys. Maybe I'll leave the SP caps then, my bottom 2 rows are going to be a mix of both types.


----------



## azianai

i've come to the conclusion 60% KBs are just not for me
i rely too much on the Function row shortcuts, and for gaming

prob gonna sell my 660C and get a TKL that i like.
too bad Topre TKLs are all so bulky.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> too bad Topre TKLs are all so bulky.


You like topres? All I've heard about them is that they feel pretty close to a rubber dome keyboard.


----------



## Tman5293

I'm finally ready to join this club. Just got my Corsair Vengeance K70 today:


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm finally ready to join this club. Just got my Corsair Vengeance K70 today:


Nice board, they all glow so pretty?

That kind of board is what I modeled my custom Kinesis LED project after.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You like topres? All I've heard about them is that they feel pretty close to a rubber dome keyboard.


All I'VE heard about them are that they feel like premium switches totally unlike rubber domes. This eventually convinced me to get a 660C as well. The feel is a lot more tactile, extremely smooth (I can't type on normal reds or blacks anymore, need vintage/lube) and there's an extremely satisfying thock even when you bottom out with little force.


----------



## DaveLT

But they are much more expensive than cherry mechanicals


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> All I'VE heard about them are that they feel like premium switches totally unlike rubber domes. This eventually convinced me to get a 660C as well. The feel is a lot more tactile, extremely smooth (I can't type on normal reds or blacks anymore, need vintage/lube) and there's an extremely satisfying thock even when you bottom out with little force.


It's more of a rubber dome done well then a different feeling.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm finally ready to join this club. Just got my Corsair Vengeance K70 today:


That board is starting to grow on me. Considering the k65 which comes out soon.


----------



## InsideJob

The Corsair boards are nice it just makes me sad they only come in one switch type and backlight colour.

I have an OCN edition Ducky DK1008 with mx blues en route from Tank Guys to replace my Rosewill. Can't wait to get it. I'm excited to go from browns to blues also


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The Corsair boards are nice it just makes me sad they only come in one switch type and backlight colour.


That's why the soldering iron was invented!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> That's why the soldering iron was invented!


Which means also spending extra on a whole new set of switches ... nah.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> That's why the soldering iron was invented!


So you buy a keyboard, then you replace every part of it by hand? Good idea.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The Corsair boards are nice it just makes me sad they only come in one switch type and backlight colour.
> 
> I have an OCN edition Ducky DK1008 with mx blues en route from Tank Guys to replace my Rosewill. Can't wait to get it. I'm excited to go from browns to blues also


They are making variations of the K70 with Brown and Blue switches. I'm waiting for the Brown version personally. I think backlighting remains the same though. They are supposed to be available this month, but I have heard rumors they may be delayed to August.

http://www.corsair.com/us/k70/?utm_source=Corsair&utm_medium=Website&utm_content=K70&utm_campaign=FrontPage


----------



## lightsout

Does anyone know if you can turn off the backlighting n the K65?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The Corsair boards are nice it just makes me sad they only come in one switch type and backlight colour.
> 
> I have an OCN edition Ducky DK1008 with mx blues en route from Tank Guys to replace my Rosewill. Can't wait to get it. I'm excited to go from browns to blues also


The K70 comes in two different backlight colors. The silver one has blue backlighting and the black one has red backlighting.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can turn off the backlighting n the K65?


You can.


----------



## Tman5293

I've not been paying attention. What's the difference between the K70 and the upcoming K65?


----------



## GingertronMk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've not been paying attention. What's the difference between the K70 and the upcoming K65?


K65 is tenkeyless.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> K65 is tenkeyless.


Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> K65 is tenkeyless.
> 
> 
> 
> Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?
Click to expand...

Many people, myself included.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?


I did. I don't really need a numpad if I'm not entering data. Which I don't really need to be doing when I'm gaming.


----------



## Pebruska

Nothing wrong with TKL, I got QuickFire TK, because i like small keyboards and i might need numpad sometimes.


----------



## lightsout

Lol who's buys one with a ten key.

Thanks for the info TT.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol who's buys one with a ten key.
> 
> Thanks for the info TT.


You've clearly never had a small desk. There is no way I could possibly fit two full sized keyboards on this desk, or a full sized keyboard and a laptop.


----------



## lightsout

I was speaking up for a TKL.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> But they are much more expensive than cherry mechanicals


No, they really aren't. If you look at the price of the Type Heaven and the FC660C, you can see that you are getting your money's worth for most Topre boards. Type Heaven is going to be $150 because they're putting ABS keycaps on them, so they're priced much like a Filco. For $40, you can get the Leopold FC660C which has PBT keycaps and an amazing layout. For $60 more you can get a Realforce keyboard or HHKB, both with PBT dyesub keycaps, which aren't cheap.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> No, they really aren't. If you look at the price of the Type Heaven and the FC660C, you can see that you are getting your money's worth for most Topre boards. Type Heaven is going to be $150 because they're putting ABS keycaps on them, so they're priced much like a Filco. For $40, you can get the Leopold FC660C which has PBT keycaps and an amazing layout. For $60 more you can get a Realforce keyboard or HHKB, both with PBT dyesub keycaps, which aren't cheap.


$150 is really expensive. Aren't the non backlit duckies going for just over $100. Unicomps are going for $80-100, somehow.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> $150 is really expensive. Aren't the non backlit duckies going for just over $100. Unicomps are going for $80-100, somehow.


Lucky North Americans, in the UK $150 isn't a lot for a mechanical board, my TKL Filco MJ2 was ~$190 when I bought it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Lucky North Americans, in the UK $150 isn't a lot for a mechanical board, my TKL Filco MJ2 was ~$190 when I bought it.


I got my CM storm quickfire rapid for $60 or something like that. It's only a tenkeyless, though. I also got my IBM model m for like $50 on eBay, although shipping was viscous.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?


The only reason i got a 104 keyboard is because there isn't a TKL as cheap as the Rosewill RK9000


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason i got a 104 keyboard is because there isn't a TKL as cheap as the Rosewill RK9000
Click to expand...

Quickfire rapid?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quickfire rapid?


QFR is no longer manufactured and costs 139$ here, bought my rosewill for 99$


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> QFR is no longer manufactured and costs 139$ here, bought my rosewill for 99$


Well, just take a saw and cut off the useless numpad. Problem solved.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, just take a saw and cut off the useless numpad. Problem solved.


Lmao


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> $150 is really expensive. Aren't the non backlit duckies going for just over $100. Unicomps are going for $80-100, somehow.


The $100 backlit Duckies you can get right now have decent build quality, but the problem is is that they come in the generic switches, red, black, brown and blue. Even though not everyone that tries Topre instantly falls in love with the switch, pretty much everyone that tried it for a reasonable amount of time can agree that they're better than all those common MX switches. To compete, you're looking at boards with switches like 62g Ergo Clears, lubed 65g vintage MX Blacks etc. If you haven't already tried Topre, $150 is a good price to do so when Type Heaven comes out. You can't compare Unicomp to Topre because buckling spring is a clicky switch.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quickfire rapid?
> 
> 
> 
> QFR is no longer manufactured and costs 139$ here, bought my rosewill for 99$
Click to expand...

Sorry I was referring to us pricing. But the qfr is still being produced. Heard this straight from a CM rep recently on geekhack. You need to find a proxy man to get around those prices. With shipping you could probably knock off 40 bucks on the qfr.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Ew........who gets a keyboard without the ten-key pad?


It allows you to put your hands, elbow and shoulder closer together. It's a more comfortable and natural position. Once you try that setup most likely you won't go back to 104+ with numpad.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

You need a full size to play ARMA, but that's what Cherry G80-1800s are good for!


----------



## tomclancey

Hey all,

Anyone have any experience with the following keyboards?

iOne Scorpius M10 USB
Monoprice Mechanical
Adesso MKB-135B
Azio Levetron Clicker

I'm stuck between getting one of those or the RK-9000 or a used Das Model S Ultimate, but if I didn't have to spend $90 I would really prefer not to.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd get a Rosewill out of those. Das should be good too, but if you don't want to pay more, Rosewills are good solid keyboards, Costar-made (same OEM as Filco).


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'd get a Rosewill out of those. Das should be good too, but if you don't want to pay more, Rosewills are good solid keyboards, Costar-made (same OEM as Filco).


If money wasn't an issue I would definitely agree. But some of those keyboards in the list are a good 35-40 dollars cheaper than the Rosewill.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclancey*
> 
> If money wasn't an issue I would definitely agree. But some of those keyboards in the list are a good 35-40 dollars cheaper than the Rosewill.


Just don't sweat it, i wouldn't pay anything less than 99$ for a mechanical keyboard unless it was a 99$ keyboard going on discount


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclancey*
> 
> If money wasn't an issue I would definitely agree. But some of those keyboards in the list are a good 35-40 dollars cheaper than the Rosewill.


They are not as good, quality-wise. I would check Amazon for Rosewill keyboards, some good used-like-new deals periodically. Also their prices seem on the upturn now--they were as low as $55-60 a few months ago during a sale season. Could go down again.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It allows you to put your hands, elbow and shoulder closer together. It's a more comfortable and natural position. Once you try that setup most likely you won't go back to 104+ with numpad.


I personally don't think that would be anymore comfortable than the way I sit now. I sit in a large executive style chair with arm rests on it. I have my mouse and keyboard set up so that the mouse and WASD section of my keyboard line up perfectly with the chair's arm rests. I just put my arms on the arm rests and my hands land right on my mouse and the WASD keys. Doesn't get much better than that in my opinion.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Im thinking about getting the K65 , looks nice in the TKL


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I personally don't think that would be anymore comfortable than the way I sit now. I sit in a large executive style chair with arm rests on it. I have my mouse and keyboard set up so that the mouse and WASD section of my keyboard line up perfectly with the chair's arm rests. I just put my arms on the arm rests and my hands land right on my mouse and the WASD keys. Doesn't get much better than that in my opinion.


Sure it's what you prefer, but you can't compare one to another without experiencing the other.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Im thinking about getting the K65 , looks nice in the TKL


but it has red switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Member's list updated.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> but it has red switches.


Different strokes for different folks. I have both red and blue boards and like them both. I love the feel and sound of the blues, and according to the internets, I am supposed to hate reds. I actually find myself typing on the reds more than the blues.


----------



## anubis1127

I have a quick question, what would be the best way to clean my keycaps? I have blank PBT keycaps if that makes a difference. I'd like to clean them up a bit, but don't want to ruin them in the process.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Member's list updated.


I'm on it now! Yay!


----------



## dbrisc

How tactile of a feel do cherry browns offer? I tried some blues on the razer and liked the feel of them quite a bit. Just curious as to what some people think since I've never had a chance to try browns and I like the idea of a quieter keyboard. I liked the clicking of the blues actually I just don't think my son would be as appreciative when it's nap time haha!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> How tactile of a feel do cherry browns offer? I tried some blues on the razer and liked the feel of them quite a bit. Just curious as to what some people think since I've never had a chance to try browns and I like the idea of a quieter keyboard. I liked the clicking of the blues actually I just don't think my son would be as appreciative when it's nap time haha!


I have browns on my keyboard, they aren't exactly quiet for me, because I still bottom out all the time on them. You could just get some o-rings and that would help "quiet" them slightly if you bottom out like I do. If you can touch type then noise shouldn't be too much of an issue regardless of switch, blue vs brown.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have browns on my keyboard, they aren't exactly quiet for me, because I still bottom out all the time on them. You could just get some o-rings and that would help "quiet" them slightly if you bottom out like I do. If you can touch type then noise shouldn't be too much of an issue regardless of switch, blue vs brown.


MX Blues will still be louder because of the click, but significantly quieter than if you bottomed out every key.


----------



## dbrisc

Yeah I'm not to worried about noise I mentioned it but it wouldn't be my deciding factor. I'm usually doing work and stuff while he's awake. Probably shouldn't have mentioned the click haha! More just the tactile feel of it. Which is subjective I know, but is there more of a tactile feel to the blues or are they close? To people tht have used or do use both.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> but it has red switches.


So??, i already have a Ducky with Browns, im not going to buy all my boards with the same switch, seems kinda pointless


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have a quick question, what would be the best way to clean my keycaps? I have blank PBT keycaps if that makes a difference. I'd like to clean them up a bit, but don't want to ruin them in the process.


Leave them them in some warm soapy water for an hour or so, then give them a wipe and put them somewhere warm to dry off for a few hours.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> How tactile of a feel do cherry browns offer? I tried some blues on the razer and liked the feel of them quite a bit. Just curious as to what some people think since I've never had a chance to try browns and I like the idea of a quieter keyboard. I liked the clicking of the blues actually I just don't think my son would be as appreciative when it's nap time haha!


The force to actuate them is a bit less than the blues but I find it to be noticeable. Clears are bit more tactile than Brown, as tactile as the Blues but no click. You still of course get the usual clack that goes along with Browns if you bottom out which most people do.

Mechanical Keyboards has a nice Ducky Pro with Gray PBT keycaps and Clear switches. Not backlit but a great board. I have the same model with gray/blue PBT keycaps but in MX Blue and it is a riot







Audibly speaking of course.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> How tactile of a feel do cherry browns offer? I tried some blues on the razer and liked the feel of them quite a bit. Just curious as to what some people think since I've never had a chance to try browns and I like the idea of a quieter keyboard. I liked the clicking of the blues actually I just don't think my son would be as appreciative when it's nap time haha!


I tried them out at a store, and they felt more like a crunch than a click, to me. I'm also a fairly heavy handed typist, so the switches were way too light for me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Yeah I'm not to worried about noise I mentioned it but it wouldn't be my deciding factor. I'm usually doing work and stuff while he's awake. Probably shouldn't have mentioned the click haha! More just the tactile feel of it. Which is subjective I know, but is there more of a tactile feel to the blues or are they close? To people tht have used or do use both.


IMO there isn't much of a bump with Brown's. When typing slow you notice it but not that much when regular typing


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> IMO there isn't much of a bump with Brown's. When typing slow you notice it but not that much when regular typing


This is actually how I felt about blues. Their click is surprisingly soft, and it doesn't really feel like anything, unless I type softly. On the other end of the spectrum, I've heard some people saying that they thought MX green switches were painful to type on. I don't really think you can get a good idea of how much you will enjoy a keyboard from reading opinions on the internet.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> This is actually how I felt about blues. Their click is surprisingly soft, and it doesn't really feel like anything, unless I type softly. On the other end of the spectrum, I've heard some people saying that they thought MX green switches were painful to type on. I don't really think you can get a good idea of how much you will enjoy a keyboard from reading opinions on the internet.


Thanks for all the replies guys! I may just go with the blues because I was a fan. I was just a little leery using it for gaming since some people aren't a fan of blues for gaming! I think I'd probably be a fan of clears; I'd probably like browns to if they have a big enough "bump". But since I can't find anywhere to try I may just do blues... Who knows lol. Thanks again for the help all!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys! I may just go with the blues because I was a fan. I was just a little leery using it for gaming since some people aren't a fan of blues for gaming! I think I'd probably be a fan of clears; I'd probably like browns to if they have a big enough "bump". But since I can't find anywhere to try I may just do blues... Who knows lol. Thanks again for the help all!


I've never had a problem using blues for gaming, but when you have to tap keys rapidly, it can be really annoying at first. It's nice to be able to hold the keys just slightly above the actuation point so easily, though.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I don't like them personally for gaming. Especially the stabilised keys.


----------



## Badwrench

I really like my blues for gaming. The crisp feel of the keys is great for me in SC2.

On another note, changed my QFR a bit: Stripped the rubber coating off and painted in Chrome (looks like polished aluminum), added some white dysub, cherry profile pbt caps and put my matching GH cap on. Cable is done in mdpc-x aquamarine.


----------



## Jixr

Hey guys, just picked up my first Mech ( CM quickfire rapid w/ blues )
Custom keycaps and mods on the way.

Question about 10-keyless mech keyboards, to me, they all look very very similar, is this just a case of one main manufactuer and the brands just slap their logo's on them and put them in a box? or is there a difference in quality between some of the higher priced brands vs the lower priced ones?


----------



## ghostrider85

am i in?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey guys, just picked up my first Mech ( CM quickfire rapid w/ blues )
> Custom keycaps and mods on the way.
> 
> Question about 10-keyless mech keyboards, to me, they all look very very similar, is this just a case of one main manufactuer and the brands just slap their logo's on them and put them in a box? or is there a difference in quality between some of the higher priced brands vs the lower priced ones?


Well, Filco, Das and CM all have tenkeyless boards that look the same because they all use Costar as their OEM. Duckie tenkeyless boards also look extremely similar to these, but I'm not sure what their OEM is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey guys, just picked up my first Mech ( CM quickfire rapid w/ blues )
> Custom keycaps and mods on the way.
> 
> Question about 10-keyless mech keyboards, to me, they all look very very similar, is this just a case of one main manufactuer and the brands just slap their logo's on them and put them in a box? or is there a difference in quality between some of the higher priced brands vs the lower priced ones?


Many keyboards are produced by the same OEM company, e.g. Costar produces the Filco boards, the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid and the WASD V1 boards, however the boards may have different build quality depending on the spec of the board.


----------



## JAM3S121

Are there any particular brands that are really easy to find complete sets of keycaps? I have a steelseries 6gV2 and I was going to get custom caps and literally couldn't find 3-4 keys because of the weird way steelseries had to lay it out.

I'm looking for a high quality tenkeyless keyboard. probs ducky or filco


----------



## DaveLT

And different stabilizers, Rosewill keyboards are produced by Costar but like filco they use costar stabilizers instead of cherry stabilizers like the ones on CM Storm keyboards


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are there any particular brands that are really easy to find complete sets of keycaps? I have a steelseries 6gV2 and I was going to get custom caps and literally couldn't find 3-4 keys because of the weird way steelseries had to lay it out.
> 
> I'm looking for a high quality tenkeyless keyboard. probs ducky or filco


WASD keyboards has a compatibility list for their keycaps.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And different stabilizers, Rosewill keyboards are produced by Costar but like filco they use costar stabilizers instead of cherry stabilizers like the ones on CM Storm keyboards


Aren't CM keyboards are also made by Costar?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are there any particular brands that are really easy to find complete sets of keycaps? I have a steelseries 6gV2 and I was going to get custom caps and literally couldn't find 3-4 keys because of the weird way steelseries had to lay it out.
> 
> I'm looking for a high quality tenkeyless keyboard. probs ducky or filco


Filco and QFR are very easy to fin sets for. I think some duckys have an extra four buttons. But thats probably only on the full size boards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are there any particular brands that are really easy to find complete sets of keycaps? I have a steelseries 6gV2 and I was going to get custom caps and literally couldn't find 3-4 keys because of the weird way steelseries had to lay it out.
> 
> I'm looking for a high quality tenkeyless keyboard. probs ducky or filco


Keycap sets are generally pretty universal, a few exceptions being ones such as those listed in the link below:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility

Edit: Art beat me......BANNED FROM THE CLUB.


----------



## JAM3S121

Thanks guys, guess i'll find a ducky or filco probably.. off hand does anyone know one that is somewhat slimmer? The 6gV2 is the only mech i have but its literally brick, and also a little high for my needs. Usually I never used the little height adjustmen to back of keyboards but this one its kinda built in.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Thanks guys, guess i'll find a ducky or filco probably.. off hand does anyone know one that is somewhat slimmer? The 6gV2 is the only mech i have but its literally brick, and also a little high for my needs. Usually I never used the little height adjustmen to back of keyboards but this one its kinda built in.


I am in love with my k70. But you might want to check this out if you need a low profile one http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-quickfire-xt-full-size-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Art beat me......BANNED FROM THE CLUB.


yay I'm special
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Thanks guys, guess i'll find a ducky or filco probably.. off hand does anyone know one that is somewhat slimmer? The 6gV2 is the only mech i have but its literally brick, and also a little high for my needs. Usually I never used the little height adjustmen to back of keyboards but this one its kinda built in.


I don't think there are any mechanical keyboards that are very thin. The keyswitches are very tall, and the metal plate and all that adds a lot of height as well.

The only thing I could find by looking was the cherry g84-4100, but that doesn't look ideal.

You could just get a wrist rest that's at the right height.


----------



## Jixr

I'm sure someone has done this, but I'm thinking about getting a 2x2 red lego block and making it my Esc key, anyone done this? it should fit, just put a little hot glue in the hole and push it over the switch stem, and it should still be removeable.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure someone has done this, but I'm thinking about getting a 2x2 red lego block and making it my Esc key, anyone done this? it should fit, just put a little hot glue in the hole and push it over the switch stem, and it should still be removeable.


That is if the switches are truly liquid-proof to anything. Hot glue can just seep anywhere it wants to ... even in super tiny gaps


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That is if the switches are truly liquid-proof to anything. Hot glue can just seep anywhere it wants to ... even in super tiny gaps


what? no, just put a drop inside the lego, let it cool for a bit, then squish it onto the stem, and the glue will create a mould.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Wow, look how fast I can type on my new keyboard. buckling springs are the best:


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> am i in?


ermagherd matching racing wheels


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure someone has done this, but I'm thinking about getting a 2x2 red lego block and making it my Esc key, anyone done this? it should fit, just put a little hot glue in the hole and push it over the switch stem, and it should still be removeable.


get another cap and exacto knife the stem out. Then hot glue that into your Lego.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure someone has done this, but I'm thinking about getting a 2x2 red lego block and making it my Esc key, anyone done this? it should fit, just put a little hot glue in the hole and push it over the switch stem, and it should still be removeable.
> 
> 
> 
> get another cap and exacto knife the stem out. Then hot glue that into your Lego.
Click to expand...

^Much better idea, you want it to be removable.


----------



## fragamemnon

Want in.








And I'm planning another Cherry Brown-ed keyboard for the office.


----------



## Paradigm84

Member list updated.

More votes would be appreciated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396515/keyboard-of-the-month-june-13


----------



## Jixr

God Damn it.

So I picked up my first mech, not even 2 days later i'm now googling for a new one to use at the office, as well as looking to replace my razer Nostromo with the newer ( mechanical ) orbweaver.

Also learned that blues are not office friendly ( lol )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> God Damn it.
> 
> So I picked up my first mech, not even 2 days later i'm now googling for a new one to use at the office, as well as looking to replace my razer Nostromo with the newer ( mechanical ) orbweaver.
> 
> Also learned that blues are not office friendly ( lol )


Checking out the recommended mechanical keyboard thread would save you some time.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> God Damn it.
> So I picked up my first mech, not even 2 days later i'm now googling for a new one to use at the office
> -snip-
> Also learned that blues are not office friendly ( lol )


Lol yep. Bring Blue switches in an office and you'll get ripped to shreds by (_especially_) women with long and pretty, yet scary nails.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> God Damn it.
> 
> So I picked up my first mech, not even 2 days later i'm now googling for a new one to use at the office, as well as looking to replace my razer Nostromo with the newer ( mechanical ) orbweaver.
> 
> Also learned that blues are not office friendly ( lol )


Once you go red you never go back!


----------



## jellybeans69

Pretty sure my red's ain't office friendly either. I wouldn't ever thing of bringing that k-board of mine to office.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I really like my blues for gaming. The crisp feel of the keys is great for me in SC2.
> 
> On another note, changed my QFR a bit: Stripped the rubber coating off and painted in Chrome (looks like polished aluminum), added some white dysub, cherry profile pbt caps and put my matching GH cap on. Cable is done in mdpc-x aquamarine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that looks good. Nice work.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I had not even had it plugged in for more than 15mins before a girl in the office space next to mine comes over an ask " Is that your keyboard "

When I order the razer Orbweaver, it only comes in browns and blues, I love the blues ( and yes I've tried reds, browns, and blacks before ) the 'click' is half the reason I bought into a mech keyboard. I would hate to have to change switches due to the quietness of it. Esp. if i'm paying $130 for it.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I had not even had it plugged in for more than 15mins before a girl in the office space next to mine comes over an ask " Is that your keyboard "
> 
> When I order the razer Orbweaver, it only comes in browns and blues, I love the blues ( and yes I've tried reds, browns, and blacks before ) the 'click' is half the reason I bought into a mech keyboard. I would hate to have to change switches due to the quietness of it. Esp. if i'm paying $130 for it.


So slap her in the face with the top side of the keyboard and ask her: "Yeah, can you hear them click? Do you like it?" and then both of you sit down and concur the sound is actually awesome.


----------



## Jixr

lol, the sad thing is my office computer looks more like a gamer set up than my home system

At work I have a razer nostromo, razer naga epic, and a backlit keyboard ( brought my mech in today just so I could compare it to a regular one while working )

( due to cost, I'd much rather just learn to work without my nostromo ( which is amazing ) and just get a nice mech for work, but so far i've not found any full size mechs that are a minimal as the CM quickfire rapids )


----------



## ElevenEleven

Browns, Blacks, or Clears are probably the safest office switches in terms of being quieter







(and possibly o-rings, bu they do change the feel of your switches, so you'd have to experiment to see if you like them). You could also look into Alps switches with Mattias Quiet Pro.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, tonight i'll post my old keyboard and some other things for sale on CL and that should offset the cost of ordering an orbweaver a bit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lol, the sad thing is my office computer looks more like a gamer set up than my home system
> 
> At work I have a razer nostromo, razer naga epic, and a backlit keyboard ( brought my mech in today just so I could compare it to a regular one while working )
> 
> ( due to cost, I'd much rather just learn to work without my nostromo ( which is amazing ) and just get a nice mech for work, but so far i've not found any full size mechs that are a minimal as the CM quickfire rapids )


If by "minimal" you mean not very flashy and ostentatious, then the Filco Majestouch-2 is about a minimal as you'll find.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If by "minimal" you mean not very flashy and ostentatious, then the Filco Majestouch-2 is about a minimal as you'll find.


Yeah, thats the exact same frame as the Quickfire Rapid ( the quickfire is cheaper, so i'm sure there is a bit of quality difference )
I've already ordered some blank keycaps, and will soon paint the frame of mine from the dark grey to a lighter alluminum grey


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, thats the exact same frame as the Quickfire Rapid ( the quickfire is cheaper, so i'm sure there is a bit of quality difference )
> I've already ordered some blank keycaps, and will soon paint the frame of mine from the dark grey to a lighter alluminum grey


you actually just missed it, newegg was selling the Orbweaver for $67.50


----------



## ElevenEleven

There are a bunch on Amazon from Warehouse Deals for around that price as well.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i'm sure I'll catch a deal somewhere. I am still unsure of it though, and don't like the idea of buying something online that I may end up returning.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Browns, Blacks, or Clears are probably the safest office switches in terms of being quieter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and possibly o-rings, bu they do change the feel of your switches, so you'd have to experiment to see if you like them). You could also look into Alps switches with Mattias Quiet Pro.


Er, red isn't quiet?


----------



## ghostrider85

i tried blues, reds, and browns in fry's. the difference between brown and red is almost non-existent. you only notice the difference if you press the button real slow and it is really not that much. it feels more like gritty than a bump actually.

i did not actually felt the difference at first, it took me a while before i did, i wonder if the mx clear is better? blues on the other hand gave me a very satisfying click, but it is noisy, so i settled with mx red.


----------



## InsideJob

I'm anxiously tracking my OCN Ducky on it's way to Canada from the US. USPS is sooo slow







Canadian shipping is amazing, I've received items from BC to Ontario overnight with standard ground shipping... It's taken 3 days to get from one place in Minnesota to another place in Minnesota. Geez lol.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Decided to resurrect my QFR today after a horrible beer accident several weeks ago


----------



## Art Vanelay

I am kinda surprised that you can actually stick a keyboard in water and have nothing bad happen. I thought those cherry keys would have retained some water.


----------



## RatPatrol01

You basically have to spam them once every hours or so as they dry to work the water out, not to mention they are also probably gonna need to be re-lubricated soon.


----------



## stickg1

I just got my first mechanical keyboard ever. I got it in a trade for essentially very cheap (I have about $80 invested in it even after buying all new keycaps for $50 on eBay).

It came with black on black keys and since I type like a child and occasionally need to look down at the keys for reference, I had to change that. I got some WASD Black on Red keycaps. The keyboard uses Cherry MX Red switches. It's a KBTalking Pro Mechanical Bluetooth..

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/IMG_20130706_141132_855_zpsfab1cf8d.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just got my first mechanical keyboard ever. I got it in a trade for essentially very cheap (I have about $80 invested in it even after buying all new keycaps for $50 on eBay).
> 
> It came with black on black keys and since I type like a child and occasionally need to look down at the keys for reference, I had to change that. I got some WASD Black on Red keycaps. The keyboard uses Cherry MX Red switches. It's a KBTalking Pro Mechanical Bluetooth..
> 
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/IMG_20130706_141132_855_zpsfab1cf8d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, that looks pretty sweet. Got a great deal on it too.


----------



## Sniping

Reminds me of how good the red keycaps look for Topre keyboards! I like it even more than the green ones.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Might as well join. At the time, Canada had limited mech keyboards to what I need.
Brown switches with Red backlit. When CM came out the Trigger I was happy. After a year of use, I gotta say it has been fantastic.
Big thing for me is how the wrist rest is designed. perfect for me.


----------



## Eviscerated

My new Filco Ninja with browns!

More here :


http://imgur.com/abE4p


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone know if this is a pretty high quality mech keyboard? Noppoo Choc Mid? http://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-Mechanical-Keyboard-switches-Character/dp/B00ABDJRLE/ref=sr_1_20?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373220629&sr=1-20&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+mx+red

Looking for a TKL that isn't going to break the bank and isn't a cooller master.


----------



## Jixr

Pop quiz: is going with USB fine for a mech keyboard, I know the PS2 port allows N key roll over, but since my destop is located pretty par away from my desk, that would require running another extender from my desk all the way to my tower, vs plugging it into the USB hub I have mounted behind my monitor.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Noppoo is supposed to be a good brand, there choc mini is pretty popular, never heard of the mid before though.

Just bought myself a Poker II with browns, can't wait for it to show up!

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pop quiz: is going with USB fine for a mech keyboard, I know the PS2 port allows N key roll over, but since my destop is located pretty par away from my desk, that would require running another extender from my desk all the way to my tower, vs plugging it into the USB hub I have mounted behind my monitor.


Gonna quote myself from another thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yes, this is true these days, several keyboards like the Corsairs and the CM Storms are capable of "NKRO" through USB now.
> 
> The real difference is how the processor interprets commands from each, via usb, each keypress comes in as a high priority command and is placed at the top of the "stack" so to speak, and treated as first come first serve. As a result, USB still doesn't technically support NKRO, it now just supports 20KRO, which is high enough to basically be equivalent to NKRO.
> 
> PS/2 on the other hand works as a direct hardware interrupt to the CPU, so the moment a key is pressed, the PS/2 connection tlls the CPU, no matter what it is doing, allocate at least enough processing power to execute the command, and execute it immediately. This is how NKRO is possible, as the only technical limitation is the processor's ability to multitask, which is for all intents and purposes infinite due to the lack of effort required to process a keypress.
> 
> What does this mean? If you wanna leave it to cold hard technicalities, PS/2 is capable of NKRO and frees up a usb port, so I say use it if you have a PS/2 port and PS/2 adapter, but if not, screw it, the difference is extremely negligible.
> 
> EDIT: Note to jayfkay, anti-ghosting only applies to non-mech boards, which are capable of no KRO, or very small KRO. Anti-ghosting is a way of handling commands from such boards in a way that minimizes the delay between them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pop quiz: is going with USB fine for a mech keyboard, I know the PS2 port allows N key roll over, but since my destop is located pretty par away from my desk, that would require running another extender from my desk all the way to my tower, vs plugging it into the USB hub I have mounted behind my monitor.


Do you ever actually hit more than 6 keys at once? If the answer is no, then you are fine with USB. If the answer is yes, what the hell are you doing with your keyboard.

I play on an IBM Model M, and I've never really noticed any kind of problem with rollover, as long as you bind your keys properly (for example, I don't bind anything that would require WED to be all pressed at once).


----------



## Jixr

cool, i'll just stick with usb, I figured it wouldn't be much of a difference anyway, even though I do find myself typing alot faster on a mech vs a dome ( I suppose due to the keys actuating higher up than a rubber dome that you basically have to botttom out each stroke )

Once I get my new keycaps in, i'll get a colored micro-usb cable to match, and the frame painted up, i'll post some pics.
( my QF rapid has the rubber coating on the frame, is it absolutely nessisary to remove it before painting? I figure if it turns out crappy, i'll just peel the rubber off down to the plastic and paint again )

Gonna go for white blank keys, white chord, and painting the gunmetal grey to a lighter more alluminum grey to match the looks of my apple wireless keyboard my new one has replaced.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know if this is a pretty high quality mech keyboard? Noppoo Choc Mid? http://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-Mechanical-Keyboard-switches-Character/dp/B00ABDJRLE/ref=sr_1_20?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373220629&sr=1-20&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+mx+red
> 
> Looking for a TKL that isn't going to break the bank and isn't a cooller master.


Man I'd take a CM all day over that thing. I had a nopoo choc mini at one point. Was ok but kind of cheap. Imo that board you linked looks pretty cheap but maybe its just me. Looks like some really bad pad printing on the caps?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know if this is a pretty high quality mech keyboard? Noppoo Choc Mid? http://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-Mechanical-Keyboard-switches-Character/dp/B00ABDJRLE/ref=sr_1_20?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373220629&sr=1-20&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+mx+red
> 
> Looking for a TKL that isn't going to break the bank and isn't a cooller master.


I couldn't speak to the quality; however, I can say that the newer iteration of the Choc Mini has been blasted for being a lower quality keyboard than the original. Going off of that, I wouldn't be surprised if that keyboard wasn't any better. I'd go with a Cooler Master over it even though you said you didn't want one. Most of the CM issues I've seen are easily fixed cold solder joint issues that anyone with a soldering iron could fix.

If you want something that won't break the bank and isn't a Quickfire Rapid, check out the Leopold TKL.

There's also the HPE 87 (and in white) that seems pretty well regarded and well built. That's Qtan's storefront. It looks shady, but it's legit. If you don't trust it, you could spend more for the same thing on eBay and from the same person.

There's also the Keycool 87 and Keycool 84, but I've heard one or two people say they were less impressed with them.

If you want something smaller than tenkeyless, but not quite a 60% and still with arrows, there's the Leopold FC660M, or, if you want a 60%, there's the Poker II, Pure Pro, Tex Beetle, and several other good options.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know if this is a pretty high quality mech keyboard? Noppoo Choc Mid? http://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-Mechanical-Keyboard-switches-Character/dp/B00ABDJRLE/ref=sr_1_20?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373220629&sr=1-20&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+mx+red
> 
> Looking for a TKL that isn't going to break the bank and isn't a cooller master.


Coolermaster is high quality, so get the stealth if you don't like the branding because I don't either. I would recommend the HPE87 as well, but I'd take the QFR Stealth over that. If you want reds you can check out the Corsair K65, but I think it's ridiculous that in the 15 mechanical keyboard they have, they've only used MX Red switches *facepalm*. Have you considered a 60% keyboard?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Coolermaster is high quality, so get the stealth if you don't like the branding because I don't either. I would recommend the HPE87 as well, but I'd take the QFR Stealth over that. If you want reds you can check out the Corsair K65, but I think it's ridiculous that in the 15 mechanical keyboard they have, they've only used MX Red switches *facepalm*. Have you considered a 60% keyboard?


Keep in mind that the K65 uses non-standard mods, so if you want different caps, you either won't be able to find them or you'll have to pay extra in a group buy to get them.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I couldn't speak to the quality; however, I can say that the newer iteration of the Choc Mini has been blasted for being a lower quality keyboard than the original. Going off of that, I wouldn't be surprised if that keyboard wasn't any better. I'd go with a Cooler Master over it even though you said you didn't want one. Most of the CM issues I've seen are easily fixed cold solder joint issues that anyone with a soldering iron could fix.
> 
> If you want something that won't break the bank and isn't a Quickfire Rapid, check out the Leopold TKL.
> 
> There's also the HPE 87 (and in white) that seems pretty well regarded and well built. That's Qtan's storefront. It looks shady, but it's legit. If you don't trust it, you could spend more for the same thing on eBay and from the same person.
> 
> There's also the Keycool 87 and Keycool 84, but I've heard one or two people say they were less impressed with them.
> 
> If you want something smaller than tenkeyless, but not quite a 60% and still with arrows, there's the Leopold FC660M, or, if you want a 60%, there's the Poker II, Pure Pro, Tex Beetle, and several other good options.


Would that leopold be compatible with all the wasd replacement keycaps? I want to get custom keycaps so i need something that will be easy to fit. I need tkl.

I might just go with majestouch 2 for ease and peace of mind knowing its high quality and i will easily find all the keycaps


----------



## nubbinator

AFAIK, the Leopold FC200 (the TKL version) has standard sized modifiers.

And Ducky also has some tenkeyless boards.


----------



## lightsout

looks like the Leo has a weird 1x key between ctrl and alt. And the right shift I believe is short, it looks equal to the left shift. Also I think Leo has weird stem placement on the space bar. Some custom caps account for this but not all.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> AFAIK, the Leopold FC200 (the TKL version) has standard sized modifiers.
> 
> And Ducky also has some tenkeyless boards.


the only ducky one i keep finding is the shine TKL and i don't want backlit .. i guess if i got keycaps that cover up the led it would never show though right?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> the only ducky one i keep finding is the shine TKL and i don't want backlit .. i guess if i got keycaps that cover up the led it would never show though right?


http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=75


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> the only ducky one i keep finding is the shine TKL and i don't want backlit .. i guess if i got keycaps that cover up the led it would never show though right?


TKL Ducky with no backlights and better made than the DK1087: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=217


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> TKL Ducky with no backlights and better made than the DK1087: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=217


the wasd keys look to have leds? Thanks for linking it! maybe the leds can be turned off?


----------



## RatPatrol01

The Ducky 1087xm is not worth $80, it is a great board for ~$50-60 but no way would I pay a dollar more. I have the version with black ALPS clones and it's a great budget board, but it is a budget board.

Another option is a KBT Oni, non-backlit TKL and PBT keycaps, and I believe mechanicalkeyboards.com has em in every flavor of cherry MX switch atm


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> The Ducky 1087xm is not worth $80, it is a great board for ~$50-60 but no way would I pay a dollar more. I have the version with black ALPS clones and it's a great budget board, but it is a budget board.
> 
> Another option is a KBT Oni, non-backlit TKL and PBT keycaps, and I believe mechanicalkeyboards.com has em in every flavor of cherry MX switch atm


What exactly is the difference between the 1087 and the 9087G2?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> *Would that leopold be compatible with all the wasd replacement keycaps?* I want to get custom keycaps so i need something that will be easy to fit. I need tkl.
> 
> I might just go with majestouch 2 for ease and peace of mind knowing its high quality and i will easily find all the keycaps


Leopold FC200R and FC700R use non standard stabilizer positions, so WASD replacement spacebars wont work. Everything else will though.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the 1087 and the 9087G2?


I would have to assume build quality more than anything else.


----------



## protzman

Anyone link me to a dark grey with white lettering key set?


----------



## RatPatrol01

KBT Oni I just mentioned comes with grey PBT keycaps with white lettering, not sure where you could get a set by itself though

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=203

You could always buy the whole board and keep it as a backup since the keys alone would make up for at least half the cost of the thing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone link me to a dark grey with white lettering key set?


You could make one on the WASD site, other than that it's going to be very hard, all the grey keycaps sets I've seen have black lettering.


----------



## protzman

Anyone know if that groupbuy on GH is going on for the colorful double shots?


----------



## Paradigm84

More votes would be appreciated if you haven't voted already.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1396515/keyboard-of-the-month-june-13


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone know if that groupbuy on GH is going on for the colorful double shots?


Which one? There are a few going on.

My personal favorite right now: Miami GB.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone link me to a dark grey with white lettering key set?


You mean a set like Dolch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone know if that groupbuy on GH is going on for the colorful double shots?


Tai Hao? Miami? The now finished CMYK and White on Purple GMk sets? Red Alert? RGB mods? Raindrop? Cream Cheese and Green? Lily? DSA? Ninja Turtles? Klaxon? You need to be more specific. There are a ton of current and past "colorful" doubleshot group buys.


----------



## lightsout

I'm thinking he meant the colored sets for $9 each. I think it is closing soon.


----------



## Justhavocman

i'd like to submit 2 mech boards but the membership form won't show


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justhavocman*
> 
> i'd like to submit 2 mech boards but the membership form won't show


Another user had a problem with a GDoc form, try this:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFpsdHpqa3F1dnFRR2Y4aVVLVE56RHc6MQ


----------



## protzman

..


----------



## Paradigm84

The winner for the June '13 KOTM is TadZilla with his customised KMAC Mini and KMAC Pad:


----------



## theamdman

Anyone know of a nice 50-70$ board with browns?


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/2m8o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/ztmb.jpg/

Just got this - CM Storm White Quickfire TK - Limited Edition - Brown switches.


----------



## Jixr

That looks good, I've been thinking of picking one up to use at work.
( also is that a dell 3007? I loved to hate that monitor )


----------



## khemist

Yeah it is, still going strong.


----------



## Jixr

I had one for a bit, but the un-even backlighting, really warm color temp, and AG drove me crazy. Ended up trading it for a 27" korean. The thing is built like a tank though, thats for sure.

On your TK, do you have any idea about how the size is compared to the Quickfire Rapid?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I had one for a bit, but the un-even backlighting, really warm color temp, and AG drove me crazy. Ended up trading it for a 27" korean. The thing is built like a tank though, thats for sure.
> 
> On your TK, do you have any idea about how the size is compared to the Quickfire Rapid?


----------



## Jixr

oh perfect, +1 to you, Thats the perfect size, as my work desk is very small, and I've never been a fan of full size keyboards. I wish they would have kept it minimal like the rapid, but now I gotta decide between browns or blues.


----------



## khemist

First time using browns for me, really like it i have to say.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i'm just thinking how sweet the brown switch edition would look with some custom keycaps.
( i'm in the middle of painting and putting custom keys on my QFR ) going silver frame with white blank keys.

i've tested reds blues browns and blacks, prefere the clicky blues, but for an office setting browns would be cool ( i like reds too, but i'm so tired of everything being black with red led's )


----------



## phillyd

Any of you guys know where to get a set of brushed aluminum or steel keycaps? Blank or engraved would be best. Also cheap as possible.


----------



## Sniping

I think Zinc is the most popular metal for keycaps right now. If this price is too high then feng might give you a discount if you tell him that you're from Geekhack (just pretend you are even if you aren't). Honestly, there's no such thing as cheap metal keycaps. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MKC-Blank-37-Keyset-Metal-Zinc-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/230967844896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c6c1a020

I don't think it would be practical for anyone to buy a 104 key set. The people that do are the same people that have rainbow F-row clacks and clacks as their alphas. For the same price you could probably get a Topre board or buy a tricked out QFR or Filco (Think 62g lubed stickered HID Liberation universal plate Ergo Clear Filco or something that sounds as fancy as that).


----------



## nubbinator

Like sniping said, those Zinc caps are your best bet and all metal caps will be pricey.


----------



## phillyd

Geeze i want a full kb set :O I'll have to see about getting KBT to help me out with the cost.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I checked into it as well, way to expensive, no thank you.

Though I have found a wooden esc key that I think would be fun to have, even if its not practical at all.
( though $80 for a set that was linked isn't that bad of a price... )


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think Zinc is the most popular metal for keycaps right now. If this price is too high then feng might give you a discount if you tell him that you're from Geekhack (just pretend you are even if you aren't). Honestly, there's no such thing as cheap metal keycaps. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MKC-Blank-37-Keyset-Metal-Zinc-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/230967844896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c6c1a020
> 
> I don't think it would be practical for anyone to buy a 104 key set. The people that do are the same people that have rainbow F-row clacks and clacks as their alphas. For the same price you could probably get a Topre board or buy a tricked out QFR or Filco (Think 62g lubed stickered HID Liberation universal plate Ergo Clear Filco or something that sounds as fancy as that).


why would you pretend you're from GH?
just register lol


----------



## theamdman

New Boards!

Got myself 2 G80-11900 Keyboards!

56k Warning

Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Nice 11900s!!! I just got my 1800 Compaq. I would've snapped a couple pictures, but I was running late getting ready for work.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Got my Poker II today, this little thing is freakin amazing! Here's a crap phone pic for now, I'll try to get more later. Gotta say, it's way tinier than I assumed, you gotta see one of these to believe the tiny size. Think i'm sold on 60%s.


----------



## Sniping

Are those vintage blacks on the Cherry board? Looks a lot like it.


----------



## Zero4549

Does anyone know why my most frequently used keys on my board have a tendency to double, triple, or even quadruple click when I press them just once?

I know they don't last forever, but I've had rubber domes last far longer than this board has without becoming unreliable! It's almost once every 15 presses. I've had to manually correct the issue 3 times in the writing of this post alone.

Cherry MX Blue if it matters. Been using the board for about 3 years.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Does anyone know why my most frequently used keys on my board have a tendency to double, triple, or even quadruple click when I press them just once?
> 
> I know they don't last forever, but I've had rubber domes last far longer than this board has without becoming unreliable! It's almost once every 15 presses. I've had to manually correct the issue 3 times in the writing of this post alone.
> 
> Cherry MX Blue if it matters. Been using the board for about 3 years.


When was the last time you cleaned your board.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> When was the last time you cleaned your board.


Define cleaned.

I blow it out with my datavac on average twice a day (with keycaps still on, etc) and wipe it down with a moist cloth every few days. Same as my headphones, mouse, mousepad, monitor, etc.

Other than that, I don't really do anything special to it. Should I?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Even blowing it out, there still can be stuff stuck underneath the keys itself, so best to pull out the keys and give a good clean.
maybe you might need to take apart to see why keys are having issues.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Even blowing it out, there still can be stuff stuck underneath the keys itself, so best to pull out the keys and give a good clean.
> maybe you might need to take apart to see why keys are having issues.


I've popped those specific keycaps off and looked under the for that exact reason.

Wasn't able to see anything at all visually. Short of actually disassembling the key switch itself, I'm not sure what more I could be expected to find.

I don't suppose there's an easy and safe way to do that with them still attached the the board, is there? What, if anything, should I be looking for if I do open it up?


----------



## fragamemnon

I had the same issue with two keys on my first BlackWidow (E and \ keys), but sometimes they wouldn't react to activation too.
Turned out the switches were slowly dying. Cleaning them only helped for a little while - the issue occurred soon enough again.


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Are those vintage blacks on the Cherry board? Looks a lot like it.


Don't think so... they where made in 2007/2008.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Nice 11900s!!! I just got my 1800 Compaq. I would've snapped a couple pictures, but I was running late getting ready for work.


the G80-11800 was an amazing board for me - honestly, I love browns but these blacks I like but they will take some getting use to - as I type alot and they are just not the best for that... too damn firm.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my keycaps come in today, but I have a question, is there any trick to removing the keys that have the metal bracket clips such as the space bar, enter key, etc? I just have the plastic "O=" shaped key puller. I don't want to break anything while swapping the caps.

Also, i've noticed some of the keys with the metal clips sqeak is that to be expected or will it break in after awhile or maybe a tiny drop of oil?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! my keycaps come in today, but I have a question, is there any trick to removing the keys that have the metal bracket clips such as the space bar, enter key, etc? I just have the plastic "O=" shaped key puller. I don't want to break anything while swapping the caps.
> 
> Also, i've noticed some of the keys with the metal clips sqeak is that to be expected or will it break in after awhile or maybe a tiny drop of oil?


To remove the keys with the costar stabilizers (the wire), remove the keys around it first, then pull up from the center of the key with your plastic puller just enough that it starts to come up. From here, you will just grab the key with your finger and pull it gently to the left or right (depending on if there is a block from the casing), and disengage the wire. Remove the costar tabs from the key cap with some small pliers and put them into the new cap - make sure the longer side is facing the the way it was on the old cap. Re-install using the same technique. To get rid of the squeaking, you can put a small dab of grease on the costar tab - it should have some from the factory.


----------



## Jixr

sweet, thanks, going all white blanks with red esc, and maybe use my red WASD on a quickfire rapid


----------



## Paradigm84

Overclockers UK are now stocking Ducky boards!


----------



## draterrojam

k65 ordered on amazon, will report back tomorrow when it comes in


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> k65 ordered on amazon, will report back tomorrow when it comes in


Have to love that Prime overnight shipping.


----------



## InsideJob

I should be getting my OCN Ducky tomorrow, made it through customs yesterday


----------



## Jixr

Just got my keycaps for my CM Quickfire Rapid ( mx blues )

Looks great, I had ordered a red esc key, but unfortunately the color didn't match my WASD keys, so i just put one of my white wasd keys on there. not the right height, but it works.

I'm also going to paint the frame, I"m thinking of a light gray/alluminium color, as well as replacing the removable USB chord with a white or red one.

Sorry for the crappy pics, my DSLR and good gear is all packed up right now for my trip this weekend.






Also gotta show of my 2nd 27" monitor I picked up yesterday for $150 ( win! )


----------



## ElevenEleven

My Filco "Copper" is getting close to the end of its makeover







Put together all the switches today (MX Clears with lighter springs, etc.). Will solder them in once a couple of steel plates arrive to replace the original.


----------



## jil_jil32

Some pics of the translucent keys from keypop.net, the cloud and LOD are cute ^________^


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jil_jil32*


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a Ducky DK1008 with Cherry MX Blacks. I would love to get some new keys for it. Can someone direct me in the right direction?


----------



## xentrox

Guys I'm on my 2nd MK-85 now from QPAD and the backlighting has died yet again. I sent the first on to QPAD, they sent me a replacement, and now, not even 4 months in.. the backlighting is out.

I really need an alternative here. I have to have RED backlighting, MX Browns and NKRO. Those are my only requirements at this point. I've given up on media keys and function keys, I just want a keyboard that lasts, so if it means losing out on those features but having a reliable product, I'll go with it.

The logitech G710 has awful reviews about backlighting going out and I'm not that versed in the Ducky and Filco boards, so I can use some direction.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Guys I'm on my 2nd MK-85 now from QPAD and the backlighting has died yet again. I sent the first on to QPAD, they sent me a replacement, and now, not even 4 months in.. the backlighting is out.
> 
> I really need an alternative here. I have to have RED backlighting, MX Browns and NKRO. Those are my only requirements at this point. I've given up on media keys and function keys, I just want a keyboard that lasts, so if it means losing out on those features but having a reliable product, I'll go with it.
> 
> The logitech G710 has awful reviews about backlighting going out and I'm not that versed in the Ducky and Filco boards, so I can use some direction.


Ducky Shine 2 and call it a day.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I've popped those specific keycaps off and looked under the for that exact reason.
> 
> Wasn't able to see anything at all visually. Short of actually disassembling the key switch itself, I'm not sure what more I could be expected to find.
> 
> I don't suppose there's an easy and safe way to do that with them still attached the the board, is there? What, if anything, should I be looking for if I do open it up?


I do believe that is a known issue for blues....I don't remember if there's an easy fix or not. To open the switch up you can try finding a switch opener tool (You'll have to look around geekhack/DT for this, they aren't mass produced but you can DIY it) or you'll have to desolder the switch, but if you're going to do that you might as well mod your whole board to different switches while you're at it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 and call it a day.


Or leave the Shine 2 and get the Shine 3 as it's coming out soon.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I do believe that is a known issue for blues....I don't remember if there's an easy fix or not. To open the switch up you can try finding a switch opener tool (You'll have to look around geekhack/DT for this, they aren't mass produced but you can DIY it) or you'll have to desolder the switch, but if you're going to do that you might as well mod your whole board to different switches while you're at it.


Yeah except I rather actually _like_ blue switches for typing and general use. That's the reason I bought this board in the first place.

Unfortunately though, you are right. It looks like I'm going to have to desolder the keys and clean them out, and at the end of the day the problem will probably eventually come back requiring me to repeat the whole process.

Sadly, I might just give up and get a nice board with reds instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or leave the Shine 2 and get the Shine 3 as it's coming out soon.


Is that so? Are there any known significant changes? I mean the Shine 2 wasn't all that different than the original Shine other than some backlight modes.

Personally I'd love an integrated detachable wrist rest and a PS/2 connector. Fixing the silly inverted key legends would be icing on the cake!

Hah, one can dream.


----------



## jil_jil32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


yea I got a special LOD key


----------



## InsideJob

Going to need my membership updated in the OP. No more Rosewill for me, OCN Ducky with blues for me now


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or leave the Shine 2 and get the Shine 3 as it's coming out soon.


Know of a reputable place that can ship to USA?

EDIT: Every single website I checked out was out of stock.

This makes me a sad panda.

QPAD emailed me back, they're about to send me yet a 3rd keyboard. Regardless, I'm getting the Ducky Shine, 2 or 3 doesn't matter. It looks like it's going to be a while anyway judging by the availability (or lack thereof).


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Guys I'm on my 2nd MK-85 now from QPAD and the backlighting has died yet again. I sent the first on to QPAD, they sent me a replacement, and now, not even 4 months in.. the backlighting is out.
> 
> I really need an alternative here. I have to have RED backlighting, MX Browns and NKRO. Those are my only requirements at this point. I've given up on media keys and function keys, I just want a keyboard that lasts, so if it means losing out on those features but having a reliable product, I'll go with it.
> 
> The logitech G710 has awful reviews about backlighting going out and I'm not that versed in the Ducky and Filco boards, so I can use some direction.


Sorry, 2nd already and on way for 3rd is bad.
Have you looked at the CM Storm Trigger. It is what I currently use since it was release last year. Has been working flawlessly.


----------



## alcal

LOOKY WHAT I FOUND! This was sitting in an old box at work.



What you see here is the dirtiest IBM model F, ANYWHERE in the world. Ironically, the F key is somewhat broken.


----------



## Sniping

Nice find!!!


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Sorry, 2nd already and on way for 3rd is bad.
> Have you looked at the CM Storm Trigger. It is what I currently use since it was release last year. Has been working flawlessly.


The CM Storm Trigger is absolutely gorgeous, my only fear is the 6KRO limit, I fly various helicopter sims and sometimes I find myself having to mash 8+ keys (i play using both hands on the keyboard, yes I'm crazy).

I take it that's the only backlit mechanical keyboard CM has made to date?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger is absolutely gorgeous, my only fear is the 6KRO limit, I fly various helicopter sims and sometimes I find myself having to mash 8+ keys (i play using both hands on the keyboard, yes I'm crazy).
> 
> I take it that's the only backlit mechanical keyboard CM has made to date?


The Trigger looks nice but here are my complaints about it (I own the MX brown version):

The soft touch finish on everything gets scratched rather easily. Also, the front edge of the keycaps show fingernail marks if you whiff a keystroke, and they are a p.i.t.a to wipe off. Basically the side of the keycaps that faces you looks like a cat has been sharpening its claws on them after a few months. The keyboard uses more power than USB provides when backlighting is at more than minimum brightness and the CM suggested power adapter is pretty bad (short cable, crap connector). This is doubly true if you plug in external USB devices through the hub in the keyboard--it can't charge a cell phone, let alone be backlit while trying to do so. The software is also dismal, but you really only need to deal with it once to set the left "storm" key to be a windows key.

Those are in the big picture not huge things though, and I like mine a fair bit. I am thinking of switching back to my MX Red Ducky Shine I though.


----------



## draterrojam

My K70 just had a baby...isn't he adorable?!?!?!

sorry for my cat's ass in the upper left


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger is absolutely gorgeous, my only fear is the 6KRO limit, I fly various helicopter sims and sometimes I find myself having to mash 8+ keys (i play using both hands on the keyboard, yes I'm crazy).
> 
> I take it that's the only backlit mechanical keyboard CM has made to date?


They have other versions. If you need more than 6+KRO, have a look at Corsairs new K70. They use Red switches.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> They have other versions. If you need more than 6+KRO, have a look at Corsairs new K70. They use Red switches.


Can't do Reds, Gotta be Browns. I've checked the Corsairs, beautiful boards, just not the right switches for me.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Can't do Reds, Gotta be Browns. I've checked the Corsairs, beautiful boards, just not the right switches for me.


They are comming out with Brown and Blue switch k70's soon. I have heard within the next 2 weeks, but not sure. I kinda want the Brown switch K70 myself.

EDIT: The Logitech G710+ uses brown switches also and comes with O-rings I believe. Just another option for browns.


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone know when Corsair is releasing their Brown and Blue K70?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> They have other versions. If you need more than 6+KRO, have a look at Corsairs new K70. They use Red switches.


That keyboard is only 6 KRO? I could mash at least 26 keys at a time on my CM QFR. If it says 6 KRO, I would suspect that they are only saying that because USB is limited to 6 keys at a time. If you connect it to PS/2, it might be NKRO.

I'm still shocked that anyone could mash more than 6 keys at a time, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Can't do Reds, Gotta be Browns. I've checked the Corsairs, beautiful boards, just not the right switches for me.


Aren't Corsair's keyboards coming out in brown and blue switches, as well?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That keyboard is only 6 KRO? I could mash at least 26 keys at a time on my CM QFR. If it says 6 KRO, I would suspect that they are only saying that because USB is limited to 6 keys at a time. If you connect it to PS/2, it might be NKRO.


Remember that the ps/2 adapter does not convert the USB signal into a PS/2 signal, it just makes the pins plug in. The controller on the keyboard has to recognize there is an adapter and put out a PS/2 signal instead, which many don't.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember that the ps/2 adapter does not convert the USB signal into a PS/2 signal, it just makes the pins plug in. The controller on the keyboard has to recognize there is an adapter and put out a PS/2 signal instead, which many don't.


I would assume that if my QFR supported a PS/2 signal, or at least I assume it does from the 26 keys I pressed at once, then a more expensive keyboard from CM would, as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I would assume that if my QFR supported a PS/2 signal, or at least I assume it does from the 26 keys I pressed at once, then a more expensive keyboard from CM would, as well.


You can get 26 keys over USB with a good keyboard controller







. Usually a keyboard doing 6 keys over USB means if it supports a PS/2 adapter, you will get NKRO there though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can get 26 keys over USB with a good keyboard controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Usually a keyboard doing 6 keys over USB means if it supports a PS/2 adapter, you will get NKRO there though.


I had my QFR plugged in through a PS/2 converter; I should try it with a USB connection, and see how many keys it picks up. I would have tried to hit more keys, but I activated some kind of hotlkey that closed my window.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That keyboard is only 6 KRO? I could mash at least 26 keys at a time on my CM QFR. If it says 6 KRO, I would suspect that they are only saying that because USB is limited to 6 keys at a time. If you connect it to PS/2, it might be NKRO.


The K70 is a 20-key rollover. there keybboards are designed that way.


----------



## xentrox

I went with the Ducky Shine II, MX Browns and Orange LED's, could not find the American version so I bought the Chinese. Now I have to camp out and wait until a Ducky Wrist Rest is available for me to buy. The Filco piece is $60 on Amazon. That's just outrageously expensive for a rectangular piece of leather to put in front of your keyboard.


----------



## Clukos

I have the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 edition, decided to join the club









Pic for proof of ownership? Kinda low quality but will have to do i guess.


----------



## Erick Silver

I want to try to mod my Ducky DK1008. Would like to put my own backlighting into it. Need to get some keys that will allow lighting through the letters. And need to get some sort of lighting and method to get the lighting evenly across the underneath of the keys....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I want to try to mod my Ducky DK1008. Would like to put my own backlighting into it. Need to get some keys that will allow lighting through the letters. And need to get some sort of lighting and method to get the lighting evenly across the underneath of the keys....


Even though the PCB doesn't directly support it, if you're careful and lay wire properly, you can still insert LEDs into each switch and just have the underside of the aluminum plate look ugly with wires going everywhere.


----------



## Erick Silver

I haven't taken my Ducky apart yet. So no idea what to expect.


----------



## Sniping

I don't want to be that "guy", but that's pretty much impossible without lots of time and money. You'd be better off getting a a nice set of keycaps like the Raindrop set or something.


----------



## Erick Silver

Does anyone know where to get a Ragnarok Red on Black 87/104 Keyset? Would like to get some different keycaps.


----------



## lightsout

Best way would be to make a wanted thread at geekhack. That group buy ended long ago. My .02 they don't look very good in person. But that is just total personal preference.


----------



## InsideJob

I must say after a day now of using this Ducky with blues I'm absolutely loving it. I really want to try greens now...

Also noticed my membership hasn't changed yet. Paradigm must've been too busy for OCN today


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Best way would be to make a wanted thread at geekhack. That group buy ended long ago. My .02 they don't look very good in person. But that is just total personal preference.


Well, if not the Ragnarok set I would like a set in Red on Black laser etched


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Best way would be to make a wanted thread at geekhack. That group buy ended long ago. My .02 they don't look very good in person. But that is just total personal preference.


I'll be the opposition. Rag set looks awesome on some boards.


----------



## Mainian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I must say after a day now of using this Ducky with blues I'm absolutely loving it. I really want to try greens now...
> 
> Also noticed my membership hasn't changed yet. Paradigm must've been too busy for OCN today


And... my fingers are tired.

80 grams of force would definitely getting tiring after all day.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> And... my fingers are tired.
> 
> 80 grams of force would definitely getting tiring after all day.


Certainly at first, if you're used to _normal_ keyboards.

That said, typing all day on Cherry Reds with soft orings would exhaust a normal (as in _not_ OCN computer nerd) user. When I was in high school and college, my classmates would whine on and on about having to type out a 30 min essay once a week at the computer lab, "my hands are cramping so badly I need to see the nurse!!!"

I know when I personally started getting interested in computers (I think I was 11 or 12?) I typed all of maybe 10WPM and yet my hands felt like they were on fire after just 5 min. Granted, I was 10 or 11, but you get the point. Now I can type away at 100+WPM without trying literally all day long and not feel fatigued at all.

While that might not be all that uncommon for users here on OCN, to put it into perspective, WPM statistics across the past 10 years show the average as being as low as 19 and a high as 52 WPM. As you may have guessed, the 52 result and similar scores are from _online_ self-administered WPM tests. The kind of thing that only a computer nerd would be taking in the first place







. The highest offline averages are in the mid 30s.

At any rate I'm starting to ramble, but the point is like any repeated exercise, if you keep typing frequently on what you currently feel is a heavy fatiguing switch, you will eventually no longer find it heavy and fatiguing (up to a certain point, which varies among individuals, but anyone with healthy hands should be able to build up to 80cn if they actually want/have to).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I must say after a day now of using this Ducky with blues I'm absolutely loving it. I really want to try greens now...
> 
> Also noticed my membership hasn't changed yet. Paradigm must've been too busy for OCN today


I was busy yesterday, came here to my dad's for a couple of days, however from the spreadsheet it doesn't appear that you've submitted a copy of the form.

Any changes to your listing must be done through the form, this is so I have a record of all the changes made to the spreadsheet.

The membership list is now up to date.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well, if not the Ragnarok set I would like a set in Red on Black laser etched


How bout red on grey: Sanctuary set. Note that this in only a TKL set.

Also, updated my pure:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Best way would be to make a wanted thread at geekhack. That group buy ended long ago. My .02 they don't look very good in person. But that is just total personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if not the Ragnarok set I would like a set in Red on Black laser etched
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if laser etched would be possible since the Laser is what colors the legends. Unless you mean etched with infill. I have never seen a set like this before. Not saying it does not exist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Best way would be to make a wanted thread at geekhack. That group buy ended long ago. My .02 they don't look very good in person. But that is just total personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the opposition. Rag set looks awesome on some boards.
Click to expand...

Yah like I said just my opinion. The WYSE font that SP uses is very thin. So when I had my set I felt that the red didn't stand out that much against the black key. Although I do think they look great on the original QFR w/reds w/the red plate.

Now red on white keys is another story, thats straight sexy.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Got myself the CM Storm Quickfire Pro with black switches.

Loving the switch over to mechanical.


----------



## Humafold

My key caps have faded, so now it's time for a new set. Is the best place to buy them WASD? I think I want a combo of grey and blue or red.


----------



## Erick Silver

WASD has a shortage of Keycaps right now from what their website says. I visited a few websites and that seems to be the case.

As for the Red on Blacks that I am looking for. Maybe infill is what I am looking for. I am still new to the Mech Keyboard scene.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I just got another 3D topre keycap.













Le brototype. Prototype brobot.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> My key caps have faded, so now it's time for a new set. Is the best place to buy them WASD? I think I want a combo of grey and blue or red.


WASD are good for ABS sets, as are GeekHack, but if you want a PBT set that will go longer before becoming shiny, then eBay is a great place to find PBT sets, however you'll obviously have less choice when compared to WASD.


----------



## Sniping

So Akimbo can you explain why Bro decided to change designs for his caps?

I'm pretty jelly of that Topre bot though.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was busy yesterday, came here to my dad's for a couple of days, however from the spreadsheet it doesn't appear that you've submitted a copy of the form.
> 
> Any changes to your listing must be done through the form, this is so I have a record of all the changes made to the spreadsheet.
> 
> The membership list is now up to date.


Oh my bad


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> So Akimbo can you explain why Bro decided to change designs for his caps?
> 
> I'm pretty jelly of that Topre bot though.


I could, but I'd rather let Brocaps explain it himself. I'm definitely amped for him to start producing the final versions (the one in my post is only a prototype).


----------



## Sniping

I better not miss the next sale either. I already missed 2 CC sales and one BroBot sale. My wallet is happy but my heart hurts </3


----------



## jokrik

A bit of porn today, after a long holiday trip just came home and found my ergo clear has arrived along with some keycaps (DSA Retro and Hazard set)

anyway going to powder coat the case of the QFR , will post the pictures once its done

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/QFRergoclear_zpsc9fc08f1.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/YellowFilco_zps2e9ddafa.jpg.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> A bit of porn today, after a long holiday trip just came home and found my ergo clear has arrived along with some keycaps (DSA Retro and Hazard set)
> 
> anyway going to powder coat the case of the QFR , will post the pictures once its done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/QFRergoclear_zpsc9fc08f1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/YellowFilco_zps2e9ddafa.jpg.html


That's a very nice board.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks fantastic!


----------



## InsideJob

I wasn't sure about these purple WASD keys that come with the Ducky boards but they've grown on me. I'm absolutely loving this board


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I wasn't sure about these purple WASD keys that come with the Ducky boards but they've grown on me. I'm absolutely loving this board


Have you submitted a copy of the form so I can update your details in the membership spreadsheet? No worries if not, just making sure that if you did submit one that it's appeared in the spreadsheet for the form.


----------



## Erick Silver

I want red WASD keys for my Ducky. I refuse to use the purple ones. Anyone wanna trade me their red WASD Keys for a set of purple ones?


----------



## Jixr

Modding question: My QFR has the 'soft-touch' rubber coating over it, and I'm wanting to paint it from the dark grey to a lighter alluminum/silver gray, and I was wondering If I need to peel off the rubber coating or if its okay to paint over it?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Modding question: My QFR has the 'soft-touch' rubber coating over it, and I'm wanting to paint it from the dark grey to a lighter alluminum/silver gray, and I was wondering If I need to peel off the rubber coating or if its okay to paint over it?


I have heard of people painting over it, but I personally sanded off the rubber coating. Note that it doesn't just peel off, it will take an hour or 2 of sanding with multiple grades of sandpaper.


----------



## Jixr

Alright, well i'll just try to paint over, and it it does not work i'll try sanding it off, then repainting


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you submitted a copy of the form so I can update your details in the membership spreadsheet? No worries if not, just making sure that if you did submit one that it's appeared in the spreadsheet for the form.


Ah yes, that thing...








Just did it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Ah yes, that thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did it


Ok, list updated.


----------



## Deep1923

you can add me







dasKeyboard Professional Edition blue switches


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone wanna trade my Purple WASD Keys for a set a red ones?


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> I wasn't sure about these purple WASD keys that come with the Ducky boards but they've grown on me. I'm absolutely loving this board


That looks a lot like my board


----------



## Erick Silver

I have those same keys...but I wanna get rid of them!


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> I have those same keys...but I wanna get rid of them!


Agreed. I'm tired of them. I want to get all dark grey with some blue edge for shift+ctrl+tab+caps lock... just the edge around the greys.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> Agreed. I'm tired of them. I want to get all dark grey with some blue edge for shift+ctrl+tab+caps lock... just the edge around the greys.


Something like this? and blue edges.

Would look terrible though IMO


----------



## Erick Silver

I want Red on Black keys. But the only set I could find was the Ragnarok Set Group Buy on Geekhack from a while ago. Can't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> Something like this? and blue edges.


Haha yes, BUT, not blue edges on those keys. I meant edges around the keyboard. Specific keys circling the dark greys with blue.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I want Red on Black keys. But the only set I could find was the Ragnarok Set Group Buy on Geekhack from a while ago. Can't find them for sale anywhere.


Did you make a wanted thread at GH? I'm sure you will find some. May not like the price but you will probably find some.


----------



## jokrik

Who is ready for a bit of porn??

CM QFR
ergo-clear switches
62g springs
cherry stabilizers
lubed with krytox GPL 103, GPL 205, victorinox
mx grey spacebar
custom TKL plate
stabilizers lubed, dampeners clipped
white LEDs
top switch housing drilled for LEDs

Painted the frame matte white

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...oard/QFRergowhitepainted_zps3ada6418.jpg.html

With DSA Retro set

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/ErgoClearretro_zpsd34b4e20.jpg.html

Even Commander Fox approved!

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...ard/CommanderFoxApproved_zps32086ab0.jpg.html


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Who is ready for a bit of porn??
> 
> CM QFR
> ergo-clear switches
> 62g springs
> cherry stabilizers
> lubed with krytox GPL 103, GPL 205, victorinox
> mx grey spacebar
> custom TKL plate
> stabilizers lubed, dampeners clipped
> white LEDs
> top switch housing drilled for LEDs
> 
> Painted the frame matte white
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...oard/QFRergowhitepainted_zps3ada6418.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With DSA Retro set
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/ErgoClearretro_zpsd34b4e20.jpg.html
> 
> Even Commander Fox approved!
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...ard/CommanderFoxApproved_zps32086ab0.jpg.html


This is wonderful, can't wait to see pics with the LED's








I smell an easy KOTM win


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is wonderful, can't wait to see pics with the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell an easy KOTM win


Woops made a mistake on the spec list
The led only on caps lock and scroll lock

Anyway Thx!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Who is ready for a bit of porn??
> 
> CM QFR
> ergo-clear switches
> 62g springs
> cherry stabilizers
> lubed with krytox GPL 103, GPL 205, victorinox
> mx grey spacebar
> custom TKL plate
> stabilizers lubed, dampeners clipped
> white LEDs
> top switch housing drilled for LEDs
> 
> Painted the frame matte white
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...oard/QFRergowhitepainted_zps3ada6418.jpg.html
> 
> With DSA Retro set
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/ErgoClearretro_zpsd34b4e20.jpg.html
> 
> Even Commander Fox approved!
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...ard/CommanderFoxApproved_zps32086ab0.jpg.html


Wow, nice work.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I smell an easy KOTM win


Probably not. I did something similar with an RK-9000 (swapped to ergo clears, lubed, stickered, painted plate, painted shell) and it got a grand total of 0 votes. Most people don't vote on the skill of a mod. It looks good, just don't expect it to be a shoe in.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Probably not. I did something similar with an RK-9000 (swapped to ergo clears, lubed, stickered, painted plate, painted shell) and it got a grand total of 0 votes. Most people don't vote on the skill of a mod. It looks good, just don't expect it to be a shoe in.


There was also a lot of competition that month, I can't make people vote for a board because it has more modding, it's all personal preference.









Also, doing your best to make the photos of the boards interesting can only help your chances.

Lastly, you've still won once this year anyway.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Anyone wanna trade my Purple WASD Keys for a set a red ones?


PM sent


----------



## Paradigm84

I now have the most posts in this thread.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I'm sure this topic has been beat to death but I just wanted to see if I could scare up an answer. Does anyone do custom keycaps that are etched for being backlit? I was thinking of making an escape key wioth black and yellow danger stripes with panic in the center of it. I know WASD does printed caps but do they do backlit keys that are one-off? I would like it for my k70


----------



## Wolfram

Just got my first mech recently. Quickfire rapid in browns.



And now for what I have to say regarding the board.

Starting off when i took it out of the box the first the thing I happened to notice about my QFR was the weight. The heavy feeling from having so many switches made seem really nice and sturdy as well as eliminate any worries about my keyboard sliding around. The black finish on the board looks nice and while I'm not a fan of the font used on the keycaps the board seemed to look good overall. (Excepting that 1337 G5M3R font).

Moving onto the switches themselves MX brown feels lighter to type on than most rubber domes (in terms of how hard I felt I had to press) while still feeling nice and solid with no mushiness whatsoever. Now the tactile bump that you get with MX Brown isn't nearly as large as I had expected. It's there but it's very light. If I hadn't known there was a bump i could have confused it for just bottoming out the key. I'm still happy with the bump and it makes the switches rather silent if i don't bottom out. (Compared to most rubber domes I've used)

Overall i'm very happy with my purchase and will see myself taking this anywhere where a keyboard is needed.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I'm sure this topic has been beat to death but I just wanted to see if I could scare up an answer. Does anyone do custom keycaps that are etched for being backlit? I was thinking of making an escape key wioth black and yellow danger stripes with panic in the center of it. I know WASD does printed caps but do they do backlit keys that are one-off? I would like it for my k70


If you ever find a set, please, I beg you, shoot me a PM. I've been on the hunt for backlit-enabled key cap sets for a while. I'm maily interested in the numbers (above qwerty), numpad numbers, and function keys. All I've been able to find thus far have been custom single keycaps.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Something like this? and blue edges.
> 
> Would look terrible though IMO


wow ive been looking for something just like this. thanks for the anonymous tip


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There was also a lot of competition that month, I can't make people vote for a board because it has more modding, it's all personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, doing your best to make the photos of the boards interesting can only help your chances.
> 
> Lastly, you've still won once this year anyway.


My point is that there's no such thing as a shoo-in for a technically good mod. A ton of people vote purely on aesthetics and rare/expensive boards like KMACs and LZs generally dominate when they come up. I actually voted for Jocelyn's this last round since I thought it was more impressive than the Korean custom. No sour grapes, just giving some personal experience to back up my statement.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Just modded my QFR with reds today:

I added vintage black switches, 62g Korean group buy springs, Krytox mix lube, Victorinox lube for springs, Super lube for stabilizers, a Grey top case over the Black one I had before, and universal TKL stainless steel plate to my QFR reds! Took all day but faster than my Ergo Clear mod on my Filco









I heard from a CM representative that a batch of QFR's had bad soldering jobs on the left Alt's... Looks like I fell victim... The solder was barely connected to the PCB and was just hanging there to an almost unattached eyelit. I would've never known had I never opened the keyboard... When I desoldered it, the entire eyelit just fell off and I actually lost and ONLY FOUND IT AFTER I HAD FINISHED PUTTING THE KEYBOARD TOGETHER LIKE 8 HOURS LATER. THE IRONY. At first I thought, "well darn... looks like I won't have a working left Alt..." but then I had to Macguyver moment and used solder to create artificial wires to connect to PCB by exposing the connection because of a lack of an eyelit... Thank God it worked. Felt boss for a few seconds









FEELS LIKE BUTTER.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice!


----------



## Loosenut

thats some good soldering and your trace repair looks great as well.

On a side note, I am looking for suggestions for a quiet mech for work and would like to not spend a whole lot on it. It is very important that it is quiet but not silent

I use my Nighthawk x8 at home and love it but loathe using the cheap $2 keyboard I have at work. I do a moderate amount of typing @work since I do IT support.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> thats some good soldering and your trace repair looks great as well.
> 
> On a side note, I am looking for suggestions for a quiet mech for work and would like to not spend a whole lot on it. It is very important that it is quiet but not silent
> 
> I use my Nighthawk x8 at home and love it but loathe using the cheap $2 keyboard I have at work. I do a moderate amount of typing @work since I do IT support.


Any MX red keyboard then? Or browns


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

New board and some mods!


----------



## Zero4549

Is anyone else disappointed in current mechanical switch variety? There were once so many types of switches, some far superior to the corner-cut Cherry MX which we now consider "premium" and the similar but slightly cheaper and less consistent Alps designs.

Sure, we still have Topres, but lets face it, there are very few boards with them and even less that are any kind of decent for the price (yes I know the switches themselves are expensive, I'm not talking about that).

Even within the Cherry MX line itself, there are only really 4 switch types that you are likely to encounter without doing a group buy for switches themselves and then manually switching the keys out on another keyboard for them. Of those 4 common switches, one (blues) have various technical issues due to poor design, and (while this is totally subjective) two of the remaining 3 (browns and blacks) feel disgusting.

What ever happened to Cherry MX Clears, Whites, etc, or Cherry Corp's statement that they would actually start producing "ergo clears" directly from the factory? Or all those other superior non-cherry switches? I understand they're more expensive to produce, and mechanical keyboards fell out of favor making them a niche product, but in recent years their popularity has completely taken off again, why is no one stepping up to the plate and offering some better switches, or at least a greater variety?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Just modded my QFR with reds today:
> 
> I added vintage black switches, 62g Korean group buy springs, Krytox mix lube, Victorinox lube for springs, Super lube for stabilizers, a Grey top case over the Black one I had before, and universal TKL stainless steel plate to my QFR reds! Took all day but faster than my Ergo Clear mod on my Filco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from a CM representative that a batch of QFR's had bad soldering jobs on the left Alt's... Looks like I fell victim... The solder was barely connected to the PCB and was just hanging there to an almost unattached eyelit. I would've never known had I never opened the keyboard... When I desoldered it, the entire eyelit just fell off and I actually lost and ONLY FOUND IT AFTER I HAD FINISHED PUTTING THE KEYBOARD TOGETHER LIKE 8 HOURS LATER. THE IRONY. At first I thought, "well darn... looks like I won't have a working left Alt..." but then I had to Macguyver moment and used solder to create artificial wires to connect to PCB by exposing the connection because of a lack of an eyelit... Thank God it worked. Felt boss for a few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEELS LIKE BUTTER.


Beautiful job Vesper. I am loving that new plate and the overall look is awesome.

(looks similar to mine now







)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Is anyone else disappointed in current mechanical switch variety? There were once so many types of switches, some far superior to the corner-cut Cherry MX which we now consider "premium" and the similar but slightly cheaper and less consistent Alps designs.
> 
> Sure, we still have Topres, but lets face it, there are very few boards with them and even less that are any kind of decent for the price (yes I know the switches themselves are expensive, I'm not talking about that).
> 
> Even within the Cherry MX line itself, there are only really 4 switch types that you are likely to encounter without doing a group buy for switches themselves and then manually switching the keys out on another keyboard for them. Of those 4 common switches, one (blues) have various technical issues due to poor design, and (while this is totally subjective) two of the remaining 3 (browns and blacks) feel disgusting.
> 
> What ever happened to Cherry MX Clears, Whites, etc, or Cherry Corp's statement that they would actually start producing "ergo clears" directly from the factory? Or all those other superior non-cherry switches? I understand they're more expensive to produce, and mechanical keyboards fell out of favor making them a niche product, but in recent years their popularity has completely taken off again, why is no one stepping up to the plate and offering some better switches, or at least a greater variety?


I wish they were still making buckling spring keyboards to the same degree of quality that they are making cherry Mx keyboards. the only people making buckling springs are Unicomp, and they still have all the flaws of the original Model Ms. If some company was actually willing to make one that was held together with screws, instead of plastic rivets, make a membrane sheet with no key rollover, and use high quality plastics, I would easily pay more than $150. I'd pay even more if they were willing to make one with the model F style switches and PCB.

I've heard some good things about alps, but I think they are only making the simplified design now, which is supposed to be worse.

How do ergo clears feel? do they still make the same sort of crunching feeling that browns do?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wish they were still making buckling spring keyboards to the same degree of quality that they are making cherry Mx keyboards. the only people making buckling springs are Unicomp, and they still have all the flaws of the original Model Ms. If some company was actually willing to make one that was held together with screws, instead of plastic rivets, make a membrane sheet with no key rollover, and use high quality plastics, I would easily pay more than $150. I'd pay even more if they were willing to make one with the model F style switches and PCB.
> 
> I've heard some good things about alps, but I think they are only making the simplified design now, which is supposed to be worse.
> 
> How do ergo clears feel? do they still make the same sort of crunching feeling that browns do?


In my opinion, the bump on the brown is so light and small that it feels more like a dirty mx red. Cherry clears have a very pronounced bump (even more than a blue), so coupling them with the spring of a red/brown gives you a switch that, IMO is what a brown "should have been" to begin with.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> In my opinion, the bump on the brown is so light and small that it feels more like a dirty mx red. Cherry clears have a very pronounced bump (even more than a blue), so coupling them with the spring of a red/brown gives you a switch that, IMO is what a brown "should have been" to begin with.


Exactly! I couldn't feel any bump on the browns when i tried it out


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Exactly! I couldn't feel any bump on the browns when i tried it out


I kinda felt like the switch made a crunch when it actuated. I can barely feel MX blues when I touch type, so it felt like nothing to me when I typed.


----------



## Jixr

same here, I like the ideas of browns, but I couldn't feel it unless i pressed really slowly, so then I'd rather have reds instead. ( I recently learned i hate blacks, way to stiff for my liking )


----------



## Zero4549

Indeed, down with browns and blacks*! lol









So, in a slightly related tangent, can anyone suggest some good lube, both for stabilizers/stems and for the internal workings of a Cherry MX Blue? I'm going to rip my board apart and give it a vigorous cleaning to try to get rid of the bounce issue, and I know it's going to need some lube afterwards.

*this statement is in no way racist, and is purely based on switch colors and their respective properties.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Indeed, down with browns and blacks*! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in a slightly related tangent, can anyone suggest some good lube, both for stabilizers/stems and for the internal workings of a Cherry MX Blue? I'm going to rip my board apart and give it a vigorous cleaning to try to get rid of the bounce issue, and I know it's going to need some lube afterwards.
> 
> *this statement is in no way racist, and is purely based on switch colors and their respective properties.


What's the bounce issue?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's the bounce issue?


To put it as simply as possible, I press A B C D E F G, I get AAA B C DDDDDDD E F GG


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> To put it as simply as possible, I press A B C D E F G, I get AAA B C DDDDDDD E F GG


Does that only happen when you disassemble the switches, or is that something from pressing the key a certain way.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> To put it as simply as possible, I press A B C D E F G, I get AAA B C DDDDDDD E F GG


I get that too with my it's and sometimes, P's. From what I read all u have to do is dissolve some alcohol into the switch.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks! My 2nd custom keyboard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> thats some good soldering and your trace repair looks great as well.
> 
> On a side note, I am looking for suggestions for a quiet mech for work and would like to not spend a whole lot on it. It is very important that it is quiet but not silent
> 
> I use my Nighthawk x8 at home and love it but loathe using the cheap $2 keyboard I have at work. I do a moderate amount of typing @work since I do IT support.


Thank you! The picture was actually the messed up soldering job it initially had and I forgot the take a picture of what I did. It's a lot more prettier and flush than that









I would like to say that lubed (Victorinox on springs, bottom part of stem, and in the hole of the base of switch housing) switches are definitely the quietest without using o-rings. Both my lubed Vintage Blacks and Ergo-Clears are deafeningly quiet. If that is not an option however, I'd go with Blacks as they are linear so no actuation sounds and because of the heavier springs, you can always try not to bottom out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Beautiful job Vesper. I am loving that new plate and the overall look is awesome.
> 
> (looks similar to mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thankiesss ~

Hehehe~ Great minds think alike


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> In my opinion, the bump on the brown is so light and small that it feels more like a dirty mx red. Cherry clears have a very pronounced bump (even more than a blue), so coupling them with the spring of a red/brown gives you a switch that, IMO is what a brown "should have been" to begin with.


Whereas some people like me feel that the bump with such a light spring is horrible feeling. Give me Clears with a 65g or 67g spring and I'm happy, but I despise them with anything lighter than a 62g spring and I don't much care for 62g spring Clears.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Whereas some people like me feel that the bump with such a light spring is horrible feeling. Give me Clears with a 65g or 67g spring and I'm happy, but I despise them with anything lighter than a 62g spring and I don't much care for 62g spring Clears.


That's fine. There are Greys and Greens for people like you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I get that too with my it's and sometimes, P's. From what I read all u have to do is dissolve some alcohol into the switch.


That doesn't always work, and when it does, it is usually a temporary solution. After doing it so many times, you're going to need to lube anyway because said alcohol is going to strip the lube from the switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does that only happen when you disassemble the switches, or is that something from pressing the key a certain way.


It can be caused from various issues, the most common simply being the internals of the switch getting a bit of dust in them or the lube drying up. Blues (and greens) are more prone to the issue due to having more moving parts

Problem is its impossible to properly clean/lube them (or do repairs, if its a more serious issue than just a little dust) without disassembling the board, or soaking the entire board in some kind of solvent and pounding on the switches for a while. Either way you're going to have to lube it back up after.


----------



## DaveLT

Will normal lube oil work?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> In my opinion, the bump on the brown is so light and small that it feels more like a dirty mx red. Cherry clears have a very pronounced bump (even more than a blue), so coupling them with the spring of a red/brown gives you a switch that, IMO is what a brown "should have been" to begin with.


Personally I like the feel and bump of browns. While it's light it's still pronounced enough for me IMO. I do prefer MX Clear and Grey to Browns as far as my non clicky tactile switches go but I don't go as far as to call browns bad. Unfortunately getting something with clears is a difficult and expensive affair.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Personally I like the feel and bump of browns. While it's light it's still pronounced enough for me IMO. I do prefer MX Clear and Grey to Browns as far as my non clicky tactile switches go but I don't go as far as to call browns bad. Unfortunately getting something with clears is a difficult and expensive affair.


Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!









That aside, I'd love to get a Ducky or Corsair K70 in Clears, but alas... life is not perfect. Still waiting for the K70 in Brown to come out.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Will normal lube oil work?


Not all lube is plastic safe, or electronics safe. Also you want something low viscosity for the inside of the switch and high viscosity for stabilizers and also possibly the outsides of stuffer springed switches.

So... without knowing exactly which lube you're talking about and it's properties, theres no real way of knowing if it's safe.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone know if that groupbuy on GH is going on for the colorful double shots?


I was lucky enough to get a set of blue, red, yellow and black from this group buy. KEYPOP bought a few hundred sets, so you should be able to get some from them. Can't wait for my sets, I'm just waiting for my invoice now.


----------



## THC Butterz

Count me in... Grabed Neweggs last CM Storm Trigger, Wish it had green switches, but it all they had was the one with blues.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, I'd love to get a Ducky or Corsair K70 in Clears, but alas... life is not perfect. Still waiting for the K70 in Brown to come out.


Honk honk man. Also i'd personally love to see more boards in clears but again life is not perfect and browns will have to do until the dream can be realized.


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's the bounce issue?


When you press or release a key it's supposed to close or open just once, but in reality the contacts open and close multiple times because the contacts arc or even literally bounce mechanically:

Ideal switch closing or opening:



Real life switch closing or opening:



The keyboard electronics are supposed to filter out that bounce, such as with a capacitor, flip-flop, or, much more commonly now, software time delays. Sometimes a keystroke causes generate multiple codes to be generated because the filtering is insufficient (firmware mistakes have been made here) or the switches are making poor electrical contact (dirty) or are extra bouncy. Some people have fixed extra bouncy switches by applying silicone oil to the contacts, but that usually works only for mechanical switches. Silicone oil seems to be safe for about all plastics except silicone rubber, but you probably need something thinner than silicone grease (DC-4, DC-22) and maybe something thicker than the stuff in cans of silicone spray. Silicone oil sold for fitting vinyl rain gutters together should be about right.

http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Silicone oil seems to be safe for about all plastics except silicone rubber, but you probably need something thinner than silicone grease (DC-4, DC-22) and maybe something thicker than the stuff in cans of silicone spray. Silicone oil sold for fitting vinyl rain gutters together should be about right.
> 
> http://www.coleparmer.com/Chemical-Resistance


You have to get something like silicone shock oil from an RC store, though. A lot of silicone oils have petrolium distillates in them, which is bad for plastic, although I am not sure how much it is really going to matter on a keyboard.


----------



## DaveLT

I forgot i have some silicone grease in my storage


----------



## iNcontroL

Already own a Cherry Red CM Storm Quickfire Rapid. Plan to buy the new Ducky Shine 3 when they're available, all I need to do is decide which LED Color to get. Currently leaning toward Orange.

What do you guys think? Orange, Red, Purple, Blue or White?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Already own a Cherry Red CM Storm Quickfire Rapid. Plan to buy the new Ducky Shine 3 when they're available, all I need to do is decide which LED Color to get. Currently leaning toward Orange.
> 
> What do you guys think? Orange, Red, Purple, Blue or White?


I'm in the same boat (as in buying a new ducky shine 3 when it comes out) as well but I need to decide if I go a different cherry switch this time. I currently have a black switch and I love it. How big a difference to a red switch would it be? I'm also looking at a brown switch... then I decide what LED color to get! Dang...

Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as well but I need to decide if I go a different cherry switch this time. I currently have a black switch and I love it. How big a difference to a red switch would it be? I'm also looking at a brown switch... then I decide what LED color to get! Dang...
> 
> Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.


Reds are _way_ lighter than blacks. If you're used to blacks, reds are going to feel completely weightless to you. Your call if that's a good thing or not.

Browns... I personally think browns can go die in a fire, but that's just me. I don't see the point of their absolutely miniscule tactile bump. If a key is going to be tactile, it should be tactile enough to actually feel it under normal use, not just when you go really slow and concentrate on feeling it. Ain't no one got time for that!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Reds are _way_ lighter than blacks. If you're used to blacks, reds are going to feel completely weightless to you. Your call if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> Browns... I personally think browns can go die in a fire, but that's just me. I don't see the point of their absolutely miniscule tactile bump. If a key is going to be tactile, it should be tactile enough to actually feel it under normal use, not just when you go really slow and concentrate on feeling it. Ain't no one got time for that!


Thanks for the input, I guess the brown switch that i tried out needed some lube or something because I could feel the bump enough without having to go really slow as you mentioned above.

Definitely liked the blacks over the browns but I wouldn't mind having a tactile switch for typing and such.

As for the reds if they are waaaay lighter I might just stay away from them then. At least now I have to figure out which tactile switch to get, really wish there were some clears for the ducky shine 3 but oh well...


----------



## TFL Replica

I went with reds because resistance is futile.


----------



## iNcontroL

Depends on what you do the majority of the time. If your a gamer it may very well even come down to the type of game you play. I mostly play League so I prefer Reds over anything, and I do agree with a lot of others Browns were pretty bad. Either go full tactile like Blues or no resistance with Reds.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I guess the brown switch that i tried out needed some lube or something because I could feel the bump enough without having to go really slow as you mentioned above.
> 
> Definitely liked the blacks over the browns but I wouldn't mind having a tactile switch for typing and such.
> 
> As for the reds if they are waaaay lighter I might just stay away from them then. At least now I have to figure out which tactile switch to get, really wish there were some clears for the ducky shine 3 but oh well...


Shine 3 should come in clear, the shine 2 does.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Shine 3 should come in clear, the shine 2 does.


If it's coming in clears it's time for me to save up.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Shine 3 should come in clear, the shine 2 does.


So far the only ones I see available for pre-order are the Browns, Blacks, Blues, and Reds.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So far the only ones I see available for pre-order are the Browns, Blacks, Blues, and Reds.


Those taking pre orders are probably operating somewhat in the dark. Those 4 most common switch designs are pretty much guaranteed to exist in high quantities. Immediate availability of large quantities of other switches is not quite as certain, so stores are not willing to risk taking pre orders on them yet.

That's my speculation anyway.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Those taking pre orders are probably operating somewhat in the dark. Those 4 most common switch designs are pretty much guaranteed to exist in high quantities. Immediate availability of large quantities of other switches is not quite as certain, so stores are not willing to risk taking pre orders on them yet.
> 
> That's my speculation anyway.


Here's hoping. Though their website also lists "Switches: Cherry MX Black, Blue, Brown, and Red", at the same time they only mention the blue led color. On there Taiwanese website, they didn't mention switches at all.


----------



## phillyd

Yay getting two full sets of ABS keys in a Geekwhack group buy for <$30


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Reds are _way_ lighter than blacks. If you're used to blacks, reds are going to feel completely weightless to you. Your call if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> Browns... I personally think browns can go die in a fire, but that's just me. I don't see the point of their absolutely miniscule tactile bump. If a key is going to be tactile, it should be tactile enough to actually feel it under normal use, not just when you go really slow and concentrate on feeling it. Ain't no one got time for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, I guess the brown switch that i tried out needed some lube or something because I could feel the bump enough without having to go really slow as you mentioned above.
> 
> Definitely liked the blacks over the browns but I wouldn't mind having a tactile switch for typing and such.
> 
> As for the reds if they are waaaay lighter I might just stay away from them then. At least now I have to figure out which tactile switch to get, really wish there were some clears for the ducky shine 3 but oh well...
Click to expand...

In MX Browns, I find it easy to detect the tactile, bump, as can most people when they don't just hammer at the keys. If you're hammering at the keys hard, then even MX Blacks and MX Reds feel pretty close, but you have to remember that you'll likely not be hammering on the switch as hard when it's in a board as you might whilst testing out the switch individually.

You could always get a WASD V2 Code, it will have MX Clears and white backlighting.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I went with reds because resistance is futile.


I want to give you rep for that post but your damn mod status won't let me! WHY WON'T YOU LET ME LOVE YOU?


----------



## Jixr

PSA:

WasdKeyboards is now taking preorders for the V2 ten-keyless version, $150 plus shipping for the base model they are charging up to an additional $10 depending on the type of switch you want. Right now they are offering blues, browns, blacks, reds and clears.

$150 is way to expensive IMO, A quickfire rapid with custom keycaps ( even from WASD ) is still cheaper than their V2, and there are no features that stand out between the two.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> PSA:
> 
> WasdKeyboards is now taking preorders for the V2 ten-keyless version, $150 plus shipping for the base model they are charging up to an additional $10 depending on the type of switch you want. Right now they are offering blues, browns, blacks, reds and clears.
> 
> $150 is way to expensive IMO, A quickfire rapid with custom keycaps ( even from WASD ) is still cheaper than their V2, and there are no features that stand out between the two.


I'm guessing the costs are higher as they're likely produced in much smaller quantities than the CM Storm line of keyboards.

I'd still pay $150 though, my Filco cost around $200 when I got it because of UK pricing.


----------



## Jixr

Probably so, but what good is a higher priced product if there are similar and possibly better alternatives for less?

The thing is their previous full key layout version was cheaper, the switches didn't affect price, and it just seems a little overpriced.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably so, but what good is a higher priced product if there are similar and possibly better alternatives for less?
> 
> The thing is their previous full key layout version was cheaper, the switches didn't affect price, and it just seems a little overpriced.


To certain people the possibility of clears may be worth the high entrance price.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably so, but what good is a higher priced product if there are similar and possibly better alternatives for less?
> 
> The thing is their previous full key layout version was cheaper, the switches didn't affect price, and it just seems a little overpriced.


Not only because of the clears. I think DAS keyboard are better built ... These are niche compared to CM Storm


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably so, but what good is a higher priced product if there are similar and possibly better alternatives for less?
> 
> The thing is their previous full key layout version was cheaper, the switches didn't affect price, and it just seems a little overpriced.


I have to agree its quite a bit more than the V1 which was full size. Its not like TKL are rare or something. I like WASD was my first mech. Love the fact that they have clears though.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yay getting two full sets of ABS keys in a Geekwhack group buy for <$30


They're not full sets. You need spacebars for them.


----------



## phillyd

The space bars do come with em. You have to choose 6.5 or 7


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The space bars do come with em. You have to choose 6.5 or 7


You will only be getting a 7x spacebar. The addition later in the buy was for 1.5 blanks to let those with a winkeyless board use the set (including the spacebar).


----------



## Humafold

I never buy exclusives or limited editions. Especially when I have never tested a product. I lost my grip and jumped on one of the year of the snake boards. I've never used blues but know they are good for typing. I mainly like browns for gaming. Is the difference going to be huge in gaming with blues? I can always rotate boards but I just wanted some input. I know the actuation isn't as smooth, so more clicking and more pressure needed.


----------



## phillyd

Okay, they are full-sets then.


----------



## Jixr

Hey everyone, I just picked up my 2nd Mech keyboard, The new Corsair K95 ( the replacement for the now discontinued K90 ) I've not seen much info on OCN about this board, and its fairly new, so I thought I would give a little review, pictures, and answer a few questions that I couldn't find on the internet when I was looking at this board.

Corsair K95:

Price: $150 US

Features:
- Full 105 key keyboard, with an additonal 18 'G' Macro Keys on the right hand side.
- Full backlight keyboard ( white LED's ) with 4 settings. Off and Low/Medium/High brightness settings.
- Can individually light up independent keys of your choice.
- Full Cherry MX Red's ( unlike the K90 which was not fully mechanical ) No other switch type choices at the moment.
- USB pass through for mouse, flash drive, etc.
- Switch for BIOS, so that you can have maximum keyboard compatability while in BIOS
- Media keys, Stop/back/play/next/mute as well as a fully metal volume roller wheel
- 18 'G' Macro keys, with 3 different profiles ( with buttons next to the G keys to change proflies )
- Included wrist rest ( which screws onto the keyboard )
- Built in memory for storing profiles, as well as software to set up the macro keys, backlighting, etc.
And a few other bits

Intro:
I bought this board after buying a CM Quickfire Rapid in blues, and decided I want to get myself a mechanical keyboard to use at work. Currently I have a office Issued Dell chiclet style keyboard, which compared to a mech board, its quite aweful, and I also use a Razer Nostromo, with custom settings to use for work ( i'm an AutoCad drafter ) and had been thinking of replacing my nostromo with the mechanical razer orbweaver, but at $130, that was an expensive investment, and when I discovered the new K95, with its 18 macro keys, I decided I might as well spend $20 more and get a full mech board and just adapt to that instead of shelling out $130 for the Orbweaver, and another $70 for another quickfire rapid.

First Impressions:
- IMPORTANT: there have been many reports of these boards being warped and not sitting flat on desk, and unfortunately the unit I bought was warped, but I just twisted it with my hands and it now fits flat on my desk. It is a manufacture fault for sure, and some people may find that unacceptable, but I didn't want to bother with returning/RMA'ing it to get a flat unit, so if I never told anyone that I twisted it back into shape they would have never known. For me personally, for $150 its something that should have been caught in QC, and fixed before leaving the factory, but it is a new product, and hopefully later batches will not have this issue. ( its reported that the aluminium plate was warped during manufacturing )

- Backlighting: Again, for me personally, I'm not a fan of keyboard backlighting, I don't need to look at my keys when I type, so its mute for me. But since the keys and switches are raised higher than on a normal keyboard ( see pictures ) the LED's reflect off the inside of the keys and back on to the aluminium baseplate, giving the board a very 'ghosty' feel when in a dark room. Some people may like it, I myself don't. But on the plus side, with the way the keys are raised, it seems like it would be very very easy to clean this keyboard. With the design of the switches and the LED's there is quite a bit of uneven backlighting across the board.

- Size: its a full size keyboard, with the additional G keys, its a desk eater. so if you have a tiny desk, this may not be the keyboard for you.

- Build Quality: This is an important area for me. I'm the type of person who would rather spend the little bit extra and get a good quality product ( as I would assume most mechanical keyboard users are, since its a very nich group ) Aside from the mentioned production flaw, overall, its very good. the keyboard is a traditional layout, ( there are options for other layouts ) with a nice and clean layout, nice fonts on the key caps, no crazy L33T fonts, very clean and professional looking. So far, the only complaints I have about the build quality are that the area where the G keys are is not the continued aluminium backplate that covers the rest of the keyboard, and the G keys are also lower than the rest of the board. Also, when bottoming out the keys, you get a different sound with the normal keys hitting the aluminum base vs the G keys on the plastic base. With the size of the board, it stays put on the desk, and is a nice weight and is nice and solid feeling. The keycaps are on the cheaper side, and I will test out putting some custom keycaps on the board to find out if you can get a full keycap replacement for the entire board from keycap resllers. So far, it seems that the standard keys can be replaced, but as far as the spacebar, and other keys, i'm not quite sure. I have read online that this keyboard may have been built and designed by logitech and comissioned for corsair to re-sell. I could very well believe that considering the quality of the product.

- MX Reds: For me personally, I don't think these are the switches for me. Coming from blues, they feel nice, but will take me a bit of getting used to. Unlike the blues, with reds you basically have to bottom out every key to make sure you actuate it properly. But I liked the idea of reds for an office use as they would be much quieter compared to blues. I'm sure with time I'll learn the acutation point and won't need to bottom out every key. I do now see why people say that blues are best for typing though. I have not yet used the reds for gaming yet, but once I do i'll update this post.

So i'll finish off this novel by listing some pro's and con's

Pros:
Nice build quality
Fully mech backlit keyboard with 18 extra macro keys
Nice clean look, would look great on any gamer or professionals desk
Black Aluminum backplate looks nice
included wrist rest is nice
lots of features
Usb port
Braided Cable, but very thick
Factory 2 year warranty

Cons:
Warped plate, hopefully this issue will be fixed soon. May be a deal breaker to some people
Plastic base and lower height of the G keys
Uneven backlighting, with the brightest setting almost being too bright

Overall I rate this keyboard a 9/10 Its not perfect, but its very impressive, and so far, I feel comfortable spending the $150 for what you get.

Questions to be answered, that I will update later on.
- Can you get custom keycaps for it? So far yes, but it does not look like the spacebar will be swappable.
- OSX friendly? Yes! though it seems the G keys may not work ( though as of testing I don't have any of the G keys assigned to anything )

As first impressions go, i'm happy so far, but for me personally, is if the 18 G keys can replace my loved nostromo while still keeping my productivity speed, comfort, and useability. Basically, if this keyboard can't meet that for me, I will return it and pick up an orbweaver, but since this overall is a better bang for the buck, i'll try it out first.

Pictures!


Keyboard next to my QuickFire Rapid. You can obviously see the difference in size.


MX reds, with the anodized black aluminum backplate.



The difference between the standard keys, and the G keys, notice the height difference and the transfer from aluminum to plastic


Here you can see the backlight glow, the uneven backlighting, and the selective key backlighting as well.


Playing around with the selective backlighting, If I go custom keycaps, I'll probably have the 1-4 lit up like this.


----------



## Humafold

Ah performance pc-s. I shall be back on your site soon since I just sold my CPU/gpu wc setup. Right after I pay off this new bloody keyboard.


----------



## Swag

I have a Ducky TKL and I was wondering, how can I paint the chassis of it?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> Ah performance pc-s. I shall be back on your site soon since I just sold my CPU/gpu wc setup. Right after I pay off this new bloody keyboard.


We have discount codes that work for this week only! First spoiler in my sig.


----------



## 3930K

Some help: I've got MX Blues on my keyboard. What's the nearest switch to that which isn't quite as noisy?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Some help: I've got MX Blues on my keyboard. What's the nearest switch to that which isn't quite as noisy?


Browns I think. But nothing is as amazing as blues.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Okay, they are full-sets then.


Full sets, but not usable full sets for most keyboards out there. You will need a spacebar for them to be usable full sets.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Some help: I've got MX Blues on my keyboard. What's the nearest switch to that which isn't quite as noisy?


MX Clear would be closest to blues without as much noise. However finding a clears board is often an expensive endeavor.


----------



## Jixr

Why not O-rings? they can help quiet it down a bit, without having to go buy a new board. Home hardware stores usually have some vs buying them online which can be expensive from a keyboard site.


----------



## Jixr

I've a question, I'm thinking about replace the WASD on my mx blue board with reds, as far as I know, both the corsair k95 and the quickfire rapid are plate mounted.

I would like to have the macro keys on the k95 to be mx blues, and on my QFR, change the wasd to reds and maybe a few other keys as well.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> MX Clear would be closest to blues without as much noise. However finding a clears board is often an expensive endeavor.


I'd say Browns are closer to Blues. Clears have a much more pronounced bump and are quite a bit heavier.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'd say Browns are closer to Blues. Clears have a much more pronounced bump and are quite a bit heavier.


Ergo clears then?


----------



## THC Butterz

This might be a dumb question, but I am just curious, I know the key switches durability on cherry switches is said to be 50 million keystrokes, but I was wondering, under normal use (including gaming) how long do cherry switch keyboards last, in years


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Ergo clears then?


In weight maybe, but Ergo Clears will have a much more pronounced bump. The only reason Blues feel more tactile to some people is because you can feel the hesitation of the slider and then get the feedback from it shooting past the actuation point and hitting the bottom of the stem. That coupled with the noise makes some people say they're more tactile than Browns. In truth, the tactile bump is about the same between Browns and Blues and they use the same spring. Clears have a much larger tactile bump than both and are in their own category. Put my 62/65g Ergo Clear board next to Browns or Blues and it's night and day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> This might be a dumb question, but I am just curious, I know the key switches durability on cherry switches is said to be 50 million keystrokes, but I was wondering, under normal use (including gaming) how long do cherry switch keyboards last, in years


Many many years. There are boards from the 80's and 90's still going strong.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> In weight maybe, but Ergo Clears will have a much more pronounced bump. The only reason Blues feel more tactile to some people is because you can feel the hesitation of the slider and then get the feedback from it shooting past the actuation point and hitting the bottom of the stem. That coupled with the noise makes some people say they're more tactile than Browns. In truth, the tactile bump is about the same between Browns and Blues and they use the same spring. Clears have a much larger tactile bump than both and are in their own category. Put my 62/65g Ergo Clear board next to Browns or Blues and it's night and day.
> Many many years. There are boards from the 80's and 90's still going strong.


Blues actually have a heavier spring (50cN vs 45cN) and slightly larger tactile bump. The other things you mentioned about the slider and the sound are true, but even if not for those bits, the blues would still be more tactile and heavier (although you might only _notice_ the heavier part, since the heavier spring means you need a larger bump for it to feel roughly the same).

Also, as you say, ergo Clears have a MUCH more noticeably bump than browns, blues, or even normal clears.

As for the switch life in years... theres no solid number. everyone uses them differently, and some are just not made as well as others. I've killed a couple cherry blue switches in under 4 years despite being very gentle with them and cleaning them literally 1-2 times _daily_. On the other hand I still have a perfectly functioning Saitek Eclipse 2 (rubber dome board) from like 8 years ago with way more use on it that is working fine.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Received my US/RU dyesubs from IvanIvanovich on GH. Installled them on my Choc Mini for now, until I get my GH60.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Why not O-rings? they can help quiet it down a bit, without having to go buy a new board. Home hardware stores usually have some vs buying them online which can be expensive from a keyboard site.


And ruin the response of the keys ..


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And ruin the response of the keys ..


O-rings aren't always bad. Wouldn't it depend on the feel and preference of the end user?

I only had my KBT Race for about a week or two before I decided to add o-rings to it. It's been 18 months since then and I'm very happy with the way it feels. The o-rings definitely helped "silence" the keys and I personally like that fact that I can't bottom out anymore, meaning no loud clunks or harsh shock to my fingers. My keys hit that tactile bump just right before "bottoming out" on the o-ring. This is on MX Brown switches, so it probably wouldn't feel the same for other switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone else want to try their luck?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1405830/keyboard-of-the-month-july-13


----------



## user18

Just ordered a Max Nighthawk x8 with blue backlighting. Very excited for the day when it arrives


----------



## Zero4549

I personally wouldn't put rings on a tactile switch. As far as I'm concerned, the whole point of a tactile switch is to know when you've actuated and can stop applying force. Without some extra space under the actuation point, there isn't enough tolerance for human response time, key variance, etc.

To put it another way, orings don't do anything unless you bottom out, and you shouldn't be bottoming out tactile switches to begin with.

Could be just me though.I do love some heavy rings on blacks, although I'm not crazy about blacks overall so I guess that's a bit moot.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I personally wouldn't put rings on a tactile switch. As far as I'm concerned, the whole point of a tactile switch is to know when you've actuated and can stop applying force. Without some extra space under the actuation point, there isn't enough tolerance for human response time, key variance, etc.
> 
> To put it another way, orings don't do anything unless you bottom out, and you shouldn't be bottoming out tactile switches to begin with.
> 
> Could be just me though.I do love some heavy rings on blacks, although I'm not crazy about blacks overall so I guess that's a bit moot.


Unless you're stacking the O-rings two per switch, then there is still room under the actuation point, O-rings are approximately 1mm thick.


----------



## frickfrock999

Are buckling springs the loudest keyboard switch?


----------



## Sniping

I just fit thick ABS keycaps with a mix of doubleshots and tripleshots onto my beloved Topre


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Are buckling springs the loudest keyboard switch?


Pretty much.

Though metal on metal clack on any of heavier cherry MX switches with metal keycaps ends up being more noticable and more annoying.


----------



## BiG_LiG

This is not finished yet, the grey keys are thick PBT and feel great, very different to the stock Ducky keys. The rest of the keys will be replaced as soon as I find the ones I need, but the overall colour scheme will remain the same.


----------



## lightsout

You like the backwards space bar? It looks a bit lighter than the rest of the keys is that just the camera or is it really like that?


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You like the backwards space bar? It looks a bit lighter than the rest of the keys is that just the camera or is it really like that?


I like it turned backwards for fps gaming, I find it a lot more comfortable.
It's exactly the same colour as the rest of the keys, part of the same set. It must look different because it's on an angle, reflecting a bit more light.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Blues actually have a heavier spring (50cN vs 45cN) and slightly larger tactile bump. The other things you mentioned about the slider and the sound are true, but even if not for those bits, the blues would still be more tactile and heavier (although you might only _notice_ the heavier part, since the heavier spring means you need a larger bump for it to feel roughly the same).
> 
> Also, as you say, ergo Clears have a MUCH more noticeably bump than browns, blues, or even normal clears.
> 
> As for the switch life in years... theres no solid number. everyone uses them differently, and some are just not made as well as others. I've killed a couple cherry blue switches in under 4 years despite being very gentle with them and cleaning them literally 1-2 times _daily_. On the other hand I still have a perfectly functioning Saitek Eclipse 2 (rubber dome board) from like 8 years ago with way more use on it that is working fine.


Blues, Reds, and Browns all have the same spring and they're interchangeable. Go ask anyone on GH or Deskthority and they'll say the same thing as me on that as would Ripster. You're quoting the force for actuation, not the spring weight. Blues have a _marginally_ bigger bump on the leg resulting in a slightly higher actuation force. The only way for you to directly compare the tactility between the two would be to do Jailhouse Blues next to Browns. Even then it would be tough since the bump would occur much sooner and higher on the Jailhouse Blues than the Browns. Interesting side note, Jailhouse Blues were originally created to try and create a "ghetto" Brown.

I would know, I have and RK9000 modded to Ergo Clears and have played around with them quite a bit with different spring weights.

Why would you clean a switch that often? Just lube your switch, close it up, solder them all in place, and leave them be.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I personally wouldn't put rings on a tactile switch. As far as I'm concerned, the whole point of a tactile switch is to know when you've actuated and can stop applying force. Without some extra space under the actuation point, there isn't enough tolerance for human response time, key variance, etc.
> 
> To put it another way, orings don't do anything unless you bottom out, and you shouldn't be bottoming out tactile switches to begin with.
> 
> Could be just me though.I do love some heavy rings on blacks, although I'm not crazy about blacks overall so I guess that's a bit moot.


Well, I find that on the IBM model M, despite the very little room below the key, I can still feel when it actuates and not bottom out the key fully, or at least not bottom out the key hard enough to feel it.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Blues, Reds, and Browns all have the same spring and they're interchangeable. Go ask anyone on GH or Deskthority and they'll say the same thing as me on that as would Ripster. You're quoting the force for actuation, not the spring weight. Blues have a _marginally_ bigger bump on the leg resulting in a slightly higher actuation force. The only way for you to directly compare the tactility between the two would be to do Jailhouse Blues next to Browns. Even then it would be tough since the bump would occur much sooner and higher on the Jailhouse Blues than the Browns. Interesting side note, Jailhouse Blues were originally created to try and create a "ghetto" Brown.
> 
> I would know, I have and RK9000 modded to Ergo Clears and have played around with them quite a bit with different spring weights.
> 
> Why would you clean a switch that often? Just lube your switch, close it up, solder them all in place, and leave them be.


I clean the board that frequently, not the switches themselves, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I decided to switch back to the quickfire rapid, since the Model M seems to have a bit of delay, which is horrific if you are trying to stutter step in Counter Strike. I also wasn't really digging the massive size and 2KRO either.

My main problems with this keyboard were that the space bar was really weak feeling, and also that MX blue keys have way too much space below the key for my taste. I assume I could go for some O-rings, but I have no idea what to do about the space bar. Any ideas?

edit: where is a good place to buy PBT keycaps?


----------



## Nexo

Is this a good keyboard? http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rlab . I like quiet keyboards so I'm probably going to put o-rings on them


----------



## Caaaarrrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> 
> I just fit thick ABS keycaps with a mix of doubleshots and tripleshots onto my beloved Topre


Where did you get doubleshot and tripleshot keycaps for topre from?


----------



## Sniping

They weren't meant to fit on Topre, but I found very high quality keycaps on an old typewriter with similar stem design to Topre and they fit pretty much perfectly. The profile is different so it actually changes the feel of the keys itself-they feel quite a lot stiffer and crisp at the top of the key. As much as I'm loving these keys, I'll probably be auctioning them off on Geekhack so I can get an ErgoDox. By the way, I was told that there are very few tripleshots out there, very cool! (The tripleshots are the ones with green)


----------



## Caaaarrrt

Ah that's awesome. I thought that they must have been from something quite old and different. Tripleshots are quite rare indeed, what a great find you have there.


----------



## trhead

This thread needs more Topre







. Just got these key caps from EliteKeyboards.


----------



## dbrisc

Hm... now I'm having trouble deciding if I want to wait for a ducky (shine 3 or zero tkl), or go for a CM stealth edition. Or, even just something else to many decisions haha.


----------



## ____

This thread makes me want stuff I already have.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Hm... now I'm having trouble deciding if I want to wait for a ducky (shine 3 or zero tkl), or go for a CM stealth edition. Or, even just something else to many decisions haha.


get all of them in different switches
problem solved !


----------



## Clukos

I am just getting used to Mx blues for the last month or so, i really can't go back to using a rubber dome keyboard. I feel like i am typing faster as well. I've also tried browns but in comparison to blues they feel weird. I'd say from trying out reds that if i was on the market for a new mechanical keyboard i would either go blues or reds, i don't particularly like the "in-between blues and reds" feel of the browns, but that's just me.

Also, i would like to ask a question about o-rings. If i use o-rings will it change the feel of the keyboard along with changing its noise output on mx blues?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I am just getting used to Mx blues for the last month or so, i really can't go back to using a rubber dome keyboard. I feel like i am typing faster as well. I've also tried browns but in comparison to blues they feel weird. I'd say from trying out reds that if i was on the market for a new mechanical keyboard i would either go blues or reds, i don't particularly like the "in-between blues and reds" feel of the browns, but that's just me.
> 
> Also, i would like to ask a question about o-rings. If i use o-rings will it change the feel of the keyboard along with changing its noise output on mx blues?


It will reduce key travel, and make bottoming out feel rubber-dome-like instead of sharp and crisp. It will also reduce the noise of bottoming out, if you actually do so.

If you never bottom out, or get close to bottoming out, it won't change the feel but it also won't change the noise either, making it a rather pointless waste of money in that situation.


----------



## niomosy

Dug this one out of the garage. I forgot I had it. It's been in the garage since 2000. Alps switch goodness (confirmed). Working fine other than being finicky with what PS/2 to USB connectors it will work with.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> get all of them in different switches
> problem solved !


If I could afford that... I'd be all over that idea haha.


----------



## Mailman377

Have had my Tesoro for 2 months now.




Loving it so much. Hopefully this'll last as long as my last keyboard(10 years, Wireless Microsoft Elite Keyboard).


----------



## Mysticode

What model Tesero is that??


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> What model Tesero is that??


Durandal Ultimate G1NL Blue Switches.
http://www.tesorotec.com/gaming-keyboard/tesoro-durandal-ultimate-g1nl-led-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html?sl=EN


----------



## DaveLT

Surely somebody here knows this picture right?









This explains why browns feel so different as compared to blues


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Dug this one out of the garage. I forgot I had it. It's been in the garage since 2000. Alps switch goodness (confirmed). Working fine other than being finicky with what PS/2 to USB connectors it will work with.


Mmmm....dampened ALPs goodness. I love the SGI granite boards!


----------



## Jixr

I've a question for all the old school board users, with the amount of modern mechanical boards, why is there still a group for big boxy desk eating beige boards? Sure they are cool, but are they that much better than modern mechs?


----------



## Paradigm84

Hello _AKIMbO_, haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Excaliborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've a question for all the old school board users, with the amount of modern mechanical boards, why is there still a group for big boxy desk eating beige boards? Sure they are cool, but are they that much better than modern mechs?


I don't own any older boards but some reasons that I have heard are: Switches with wear feel better/smoother, some switch types can only be found in older boards, and the larger cases can feel extremely solid making for a more enjoyable typing experience without having to worry that your keyboard will slide around your desk. Also, older boards can have thick doubleshot keycaps and collectible value to some people.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't own any older boards but some reasons that I have heard are: Switches with wear feel better/smoother, some switch types can only be found in older boards, and the larger cases can feel extremely solid making for a more enjoyable typing experience without having to worry that your keyboard will slide around your desk. Also, older boards can have thick doubleshot keycaps and collectible value to some people.


All of this, plus the fact that you can find the old boards free in someone's garbage, instead of paying over $200 for a modern mech of similar quality.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't own any older boards but some reasons that I have heard are: Switches with wear feel better/smoother, some switch types can only be found in older boards, and the larger cases can feel extremely solid making for a more enjoyable typing experience without having to worry that your keyboard will slide around your desk. Also, older boards can have thick doubleshot keycaps and collectible value to some people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> All of this, plus the fact that you can find the old boards free in someone's garbage, instead of paying over $200 for a modern mech of similar quality.


Although those boards are good for typing, I've found that gaming on a 1993 IBM Model M caused a lot of problems, most likely due to it having more latency than my QFR.

In a game like Counter Strike where keyboard and mouse synchronization is incredibly important, I did a fair bit worse with the Model M than my QFR.


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excaliborg*
> 
> I don't own any older boards but some reasons that I have heard are: Switches with wear feel better/smoother, some switch types can only be found in older boards, and the larger cases can feel extremely solid making for a more enjoyable typing experience without having to worry that your keyboard will slide around your desk. Also, older boards can have thick doubleshot keycaps and collectible value to some people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've a question for all the old school board users, with the amount of modern mechanical boards, why is there still a group for big boxy desk eating beige boards? Sure they are cool, but are they that much better than modern mechs?


And you have to keep in mind also that those certain switch type's are different than their modern equivalent's or variants. ALPS for example is it's own patented switch that has been copied under the 'white' switch and the feel is not the same. If you want a TRUE alps, you have to either go old school or a modern board with ***kah switches which is continuation of the simplified Alps CM .

I think one of the bigger reasons people go old school is just that the quality is higher. Manufacturing methods these days are all driven towards efficiency and cost savings can be had everywhere. You just don't find a keyboard built like an Abrams tank like you used to. Of course there is some pride in taking an old school shell and modding it out with modern switches or configurations so one can enjoy the best of both worlds so to speak.


----------



## Jixr

To me ( and yes I am old enough to have used some of the older keyboards ) compared to a modern keyboard, they just seem so uncomfortable, the height of them makes it seem that they require a wrist wrest, and the size of the thing is a desk eater. Though I'm sure the build quality is satisfyingly better than todays plastic snap together manufacturing.

Unrelated question: has anyone found their fingers hurting after using a board with reds for a few days?


----------



## azianai

I don't know if i showed my dyesub black/black caps along with my SC2 theme caps


----------



## nubbinator

A pair of custom hand made caps I've made, one a sand cast zinc cap, the other a Pau Amarello cap.





And a 60% wrist wrest I made out of Curly Maple and dyed with black wood dye, sanded down, and dyed again with red wood dye.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*


this is phenomenal. I'm throwing my money at the screen....

nice work with both of them though.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> To me ( and yes I am old enough to have used some of the older keyboards ) compared to a modern keyboard, they just seem so uncomfortable, the height of them makes it seem that they require a wrist wrest, and the size of the thing is a desk eater. Though I'm sure the build quality is satisfyingly better than todays plastic snap together manufacturing.
> 
> Unrelated question: has anyone found their fingers hurting after using a board with reds for a few days?


Nope. It actually cured my finger hurting of using a dome keyboard


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this is phenomenal. I'm throwing my money at the screen....
> 
> nice work with both of them though.


Thanks. I've been playing a lot with different ways of making my own caps, it's just an expensive endeavor. It's a lot of fun though. I've been trying to find out a good way to do resin casting in addition to sand and gravity casting with metal and playing around with wood like that.


----------



## Zero4549

So... why doesn't someone with a 3D printer start producing keycaps? They could pump them out dirt cheap in any sort of weird way a user could dream of.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So... why doesn't someone with a 3D printer start producing keycaps? They could pump them out dirt cheap in any sort of weird way a user could dream of.


There are people doing it and working on it. Bro Caps made his V2 prototype with a 3D printer, you can get a Cthulu cap made on Shapeways, someone was planning on Dr. Who caps, and so on. There's also a penis cap someone made. You can do caps with a 3D printer, they're just not as good as cast caps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So... why doesn't someone with a 3D printer start producing keycaps? They could pump them out dirt cheap in any sort of weird way a user could dream of.


They could be dirt cheap, but the quality of the cap wouldn't be very good.

They'd only be worthwhile for novelty caps that you're hardly ever gonna use, and most likely leave in a bag 90% of the time.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There are people doing it and working on it. Bro Caps made his V2 prototype with a 3D printer, you can get a Cthulu cap made on Shapeways, someone was planning on Dr. Who caps, and so on. There's also a penis cap someone made. You can do caps with a 3D printer, they're just not as good as cast caps.


Not as good quality, yeah I get that, but lets face it most caps that come with keyboards are terrible anyway, and most custom caps that are of novel shapes are also terrible quality.

Seems to me like there's an untapped market for full sets of printed caps, and true custom printed caps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They could be dirt cheap, but the quality of the cap wouldn't be very good.
> They'd only be worthwhile for novelty caps that you're hardly ever gonna use, and most likely leave in a bag 90% of the time.


Subjective, and also dependant on the quality of the printer and the any post-print work done (sanding, etc). I'm sure a lot of people would rather have a full matching set with their exact specifications for cheap than higher quality caps that don't match or are not of their size/shape/color/design/font etc preference.

If they wear out twice as fast, big deal, they probably cost 1/3 as much.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's the materials the the machines. The tech is just to early to "fix" those issues.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Not as good quality, yeah I get that, but lets face it most caps that come with keyboards are terrible anyway, and most custom caps that are of novel shapes are also terrible quality.


Have you ever seen the product from the average cheap 3d printer? It wouldn't make a very good keycap







.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you ever seen the product from the average cheap 3d printer? It wouldn't make a very good keycap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have. I've also seen the products of slightly _less_ cheap 3D printers, and they're actually quite impressive.

Granted, buying a half decent printer just for the sake of printing keycaps would be a bit silly. The startup costs would be way too high to make any sort of profit in the foreseeable future. That said, I find it hard to believe there aren't any computer geeks who happen to already own or are interested in buying one for other reasons.

The two at my college, for instance, are fine enough to produce something like a keycap with minimal sanding. The lesser of the two was built mostly from parts printed from the first one, for a total cost that is lower than a lot of the rigs we see here on OCN.


----------



## DaveLT

Well how about the new MakerBot? (the 2000$ model)


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> A pair of custom hand made caps I've made, one a sand cast zinc cap, the other a Pau Amarello cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 60% wrist wrest I made out of Curly Maple and dyed with black wood dye, sanded down, and dyed again with red wood dye.


Your woodworking and DIY is amazing! Looking forward to your future projects man!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So... why doesn't someone with a 3D printer start producing keycaps? They could pump them out dirt cheap in any sort of weird way a user could dream of.


Isn't the plastic used in those printers fairly expensive?


----------



## niomosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Dug this one out of the garage. I forgot I had it. It's been in the garage since 2000. Alps switch goodness (confirmed). Working fine other than being finicky with what PS/2 to USB connectors it will work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm....dampened ALPs goodness. I love the SGI granite boards!
Click to expand...

I used to work on those keyboards for a living back when I was supporting a couple hundred SGI workstations and servers. Fun times. I've had that keyboard since '98. After using it all day yesterday for work, I had to switch back to my MS Ergo 4000. My right forearm couldn't take much more despite me being pretty careful and trying to hover.

I left it plugged in should I want some more mechanical goodness, though


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Isn't the plastic used in those printers fairly expensive?


You don't need a whole lot of raw material to make a keycap, because it's mostly hollow on the inside.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Isn't the plastic used in those printers fairly expensive?


Depends, the previous Makerbot CAN use ABS plastic that is cheap but of course that needed a heater and it's slow.
The new makerbot launched earlier this year uses PLA plastic that is not so cheap but is not expensive either ...
Now, i remember there was the 3D printer that uses UV laser instead of a extrusion process
If you know what a extrusion process is i don't need to explain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You don't need a whole lot of raw material to make a keycap, because it's mostly hollow on the inside.


It just needs to be firm and solid doesn't it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It just needs to be firm and solid doesn't it?


Most certainly. I think it's reasonably doable, depending on the type of material used.


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats on the promotion TFL!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats on the promotion TFL!


Thanks!


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Dug this one out of the garage. I forgot I had it. It's been in the garage since 2000. Alps switch goodness (confirmed). Working fine other than being finicky with what PS/2 to USB connectors it will work with.


The best-feeling keyboards I've ever used were Alps and Fujitsu. The Fujitsu had stainless steel leaf springs.

Is there any chance that the Alps just needs a pair of 4700 ohm pull-up resistors to make it compatible with all USB adapters? That's the trick for making old IBMs work with some PS/2 ports.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> The best-feeling keyboards I've ever used were Alps and Fujitsu. The Fujitsu had stainless steel leaf springs.
> 
> Is there any chance that the Alps just needs a pair of 4700 ohm pull-up resistors to make it compatible with all USB adapters? That's the trick for making old IBMs work with some PS/2 ports.


mmm, stainless steel leaf springs. I remember using it in my younger days.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I got myself a new mousepad. Razer Goliathus Speed extended edition.

Keyboard is the CM Storm Quickfire Pro with Cherry Blacks.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Anyone have any recommendations on what I should do to make my space bar have more force? Are there any kinds of springs that I can pick up that will make the MX blues feel more like greens?


----------



## Sniping

Maybe just swap out that key only for an MX Green?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Maybe just swap out that key only for an MX Green?


I'm really bad at soldering, and my soldering iron sucks. I'd really rather just replace the spring and/or slider.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm really bad at soldering, and my soldering iron sucks. I'd really rather just replace the spring and/or slider.


If your board is plate mounted, you'll have to desolder the switch to change the spring anyways.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm really bad at soldering, and my soldering iron sucks. I'd really rather just replace the spring and/or slider.


Unless your board is PCB mounted, you're going to have to desolder the key anyway to get to the spring.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm really bad at soldering, and my soldering iron sucks. I'd really rather just replace the spring and/or slider.


get a 80gr spring , as far as I know mx green has 80gr force
I am currently using am mx grey for my space bar, god I love it but it feels like a tank


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If your board is plate mounted, you'll have to desolder the switch to change the spring anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Unless your board is PCB mounted, you're going to have to desolder the key anyway to get to the spring.


Damn, I guess I'm not fixing that until I get a new soldering iron then.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Damn, I guess I'm not fixing that until I get a new soldering iron then.


Yep, im in the same boat. Well, almost. I have a ducky YotD with blacks but the space is grey and that grey needs to go. Actually, I kind of want to replace all the switches with ergo clears, but that will have to come later.


----------



## jokrik

I tweaked my gask mask keycaps with yellow oil paint to match my yellow edition filco
pretty hard since its so tiny, I've to use the end of a paper clip to apply the paint

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/YellowGaskMask_zpse96b9b93.jpg.html


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niomosy*
> 
> Dug this one out of the garage. I forgot I had it. It's been in the garage since 2000. Alps switch goodness (confirmed). Working fine other than being finicky with what PS/2 to USB connectors it will work with.


Nice! SGI nostalgia


----------



## KipH

I did a small review. Only about 10 minutes of review, the other 12 minutes is just Keyboard porn, sorry ;P
This is the Vortex version of the KBTalking Race %75. My first real 75%. The QF is close though. I love the better slope and taller keys for actually typing on. And this clickity click is so clicky it makes me smile.




PS, my retro-bright and dye revival of my old keyboard has been delayed. I will update as needed.
But, it seems I did not kill it by washing. Note for cleaners, take the keyboard apart and remove the electronics first, then try to clean it. Much faster and less dangerous. A long and careful drying saved it, I hope


----------



## Paradigm84

Hello everyone, two things:

Firstly, today is the last day to enter a board for the July KOTM contest, if you have a modified board that you'd like to enter then head over to the July KOTM thread and give a submission.

Secondly, I'm going to make a push to expand the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list, if you'd like to suggest some board not currently on the list, then head on over to the thread and send through your submissions via the form.

Cheers guys.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hello everyone, two things:
> 
> Firstly, today is the last day to enter a board for the July KOTM contest, if you have a modified board that you'd like to enter then head over to the July KOTM thread and give a submission.
> 
> Secondly, I'm going to make a push to expand the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list, if you'd like to suggest some board not currently on the list, then head on over to the thread and send through your submissions via the form.
> 
> Cheers guys.


I noticed that WASD has their V2 87 key models out now. Hard to recommend them though, since they are new


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hello everyone, two things:
> 
> Firstly, today is the last day to enter a board for the July KOTM contest, if you have a modified board that you'd like to enter then head over to the July KOTM thread and give a submission.
> 
> Secondly, I'm going to make a push to expand the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list, if you'd like to suggest some board not currently on the list, then head on over to the thread and send through your submissions via the form.
> 
> Cheers guys.


FC660C for Topre TKL and FC660M for MX TKL


----------



## Sniping

I'm definitely a fan of the FC660C for a Topre 60% as well, it's up there with the HHKB and some say that it's even better.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I'm definitely a fan of the FC660C for a Topre 60% as well, it's up there with the HHKB and some say that it's even better.


Better than the hhkb...no way. Stop rustiling jimmies!

*Typed on a HHKB...so I am 100% impartial /sarcasm


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Better than the hhkb...no way. Stop rustiling jimmies!
> 
> *Typed on a HHKB...so I am 100% impartial /sarcasm


Hey, blame it on daerid. I would no longer have socially acceptable levels of insanity if I spent a grand on Topre boards...owait i'm getting pretty close
daerid: Uh, so yeah. I bought a RF 45g a couple years back, thought they felt mushy, so I then bought a 55g version, but then I really wanted a 60%, and can't forget about that new Leopold 60%. I love my two ErgoDox kits, but I secretly want a uTron as well.
A man can only wish to own keyboards like him. But then again, your collection in freaking huge as well


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Hey, blame it on daerid. I would no longer have socially acceptable levels of insanity if I spent a grand on Topre boards...owait i'm getting pretty close
> daerid: Uh, so yeah. I bought a RF 45g a couple years back, thought they felt mushy, so I then bought a 55g version, but then I really wanted a 60%, and can't forget about that new Leopold 60%. I love my two ErgoDox kits, but I secretly want a uTron as well.
> A man can only wish to own keyboards like him. But then again, your collection in freaking huge as well


I've heard the 660c isn't as mushy as the Realforce 45g uniform. The HHKB is crazy tactile though.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I've heard the 660c isn't as mushy as the Realforce 45g uniform


Definitely not, most people compare the feel of the 660C to the HHKB. If you like the HHKB you should really just try the 660C, they're quite comparable besides keycap printing and the HHKB layout (660C layout is quite good though).


----------



## Nuzart

IF ONLY THEY WERE AVAILABLE IN AUSTRALIA!

/rant.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> IF ONLY THEY WERE AVAILABLE IN AUSTRALIA!
> 
> /rant.


Smuggle them in, be a keyboard mule.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> IF ONLY THEY WERE AVAILABLE IN AUSTRALIA!
> 
> /rant.


...or get a buddy to proxy one for you.


----------



## protzman

got some new caps from wasd, im liking these alot, now i have these white and green












for the love of god... idk why my cellphone does this upside down. w/e you can get the idea!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> got some new caps from wasd, im liking these alot, now i have these white and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of god... idk why my cellphone does this upside down BS. w/e you can get the idea!


Sooooo, you're australian?









PS: Go edit the photo with the Windows Picture Viewer and just rotate it. Save it, then post it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> got some new caps from wasd, im liking these alot, now i have these white and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of god... idk why my cellphone does this upside down. w/e you can get the idea!


FTFY

So much purple.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Better than the hhkb...no way. Stop rustiling jimmies!
> 
> *Typed on a HHKB...so I am 100% impartial /sarcasm


I just tried a Realforce 87U 55g uniform the other day. Topre is interesting, but 55g is way too light for me. I could only see myself going Topre if they released a 65g board. Until then, I'll stick to my 67g Ergo Clears and different permutations of heavier linear switches.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I just tried a Realforce 87U 55g uniform the other day. Topre is interesting, but 55g is way too light for me. I could only see myself going Topre if they released a 65g board. Until then, I'll stick to my 67g Ergo Clears and different permutations of heavier linear switches.


55g too light? ...








I felt 60g is too heavy


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 55g too light? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt 60g is too heavy


Everyone has their own preferences. I'm just sad Topre boards are all oriented toward those who gravitate toward MX Reds or super light Ergo Clears.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Everyone has their own preferences. I'm just sad Topre boards are all oriented toward those who gravitate toward MX Reds or super light Ergo Clears.


Ergo clears are something you just can't buy. You need to do a lot of work, spend extra money, and half the time a couple keys don't work and you need to toss them out and try again. Never mind the total and utter warranty destruction.

A lot of people aren't willing to do that, and some who are would rather just go for the "superior" topres anyway, seeing as modding a cherry mx board for ergo clears ends up costing nearly as much anyway.

It's smart for manufacturers of topre boards to offer something that fills that market niche.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Made my 1st ever mechanical purchase today after I found out that the CM Storm Trigger is OOS everywhere in brown switches. I wanted something smooth and quiet, so browns sounded perfect to me. I went out an got myself one of two left in stock G710+ boards at a local MC store. I am LOVING it. Never again will I buy a membrane board. I was a skeptic, but this is much easier and more satisfying to type on!

It might not look as good as the trigger, but it still looks good enough for me. I also like the white LEDs coming from my old and worn out Microsoft Sidewinder X4, which had barely visible red LEDs, even at night. With the 710+, I already had to turn down the backlight to low during the day! Glad to have something new!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Ergo clears are something you just can't buy. You need to do a lot of work, spend extra money, and half the time a couple keys don't work and you need to toss them out and try again. Never mind the total and utter warranty destruction.
> 
> A lot of people aren't willing to do that, and some who are would rather just go for the "superior" topres anyway, seeing as modding a cherry mx board for ergo clears ends up costing nearly as much anyway.
> 
> It's smart for manufacturers of topre boards to offer something that fills that market niche.


I think used Ergo Clear boards are the best way to get Ergo Clears if you don't want to go through all those headaches, they usually don't cost that much either considering how expensive clears are and the time it takes to do the mod.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Ergo clears are something you just can't buy. You need to do a lot of work, spend extra money, and half the time a couple keys don't work and you need to toss them out and try again. Never mind the total and utter warranty destruction.
> 
> A lot of people aren't willing to do that, and some who are would rather just go for the "superior" topres anyway, seeing as modding a cherry mx board for ergo clears ends up costing nearly as much anyway.
> 
> It's smart for manufacturers of topre boards to offer something that fills that market niche.


They're time intensive and can be marginally more expensive than other Cherry boards (mine was actually cheaper since I got my switches dirt cheap), but nowhere near the cost of a Topre keyboard unless you buy everything brand spanking new, don't sell off the desoldered switches, and decide to swap out the key caps. My Ergo Clear board ran me a grand total of $100 for everything including the keyboard, switches, springs, stickers, lube, and paints for painting the housing and plate. Even if I made a custom cable for it and bought a PBT set, it would still come in less than a Topre board.

I also never ran into any of those issues you mentioned. If it doesn't rebound after actuation, you try different stems. Some are just picky about the housing. And if you have good lube like Krytox, you don't usually even have to worry about that. IMO, if you're not willing to void the warranty, it's not worth getting the keyboard in the first place. None of my keyboards are stock and every single one has had the warranty voided, it's half the fun of getting a mech.

All that said, I was just making a subjective statement that I can't stand 55g Topre switches since they're too light for me. As such, I'll just stick with what I like in Cherry until Topre comes out with something heavier or there's a mod to make them heavier.


----------



## Sniping

Can someone comment on the feel of monterey blues vs. Cherry clicky switches?


----------



## bobfig

well i am waiting for my ducky to arrive. will be my first mechanical. also got the mechanical switch necklace that i will most likely be putting on my keyring. ooo the agony of waiting.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They're time intensive and can be marginally more expensive than other Cherry boards (mine was actually cheaper since I got my switches dirt cheap), but nowhere near the cost of a Topre keyboard unless you buy everything brand spanking new, don't sell off the desoldered switches, and decide to swap out the key caps. My Ergo Clear board ran me a grand total of $100 for everything including the keyboard, switches, springs, stickers, lube, and paints for painting the housing and plate. Even if I made a custom cable for it and bought a PBT set, it would still come in less than a Topre board.
> 
> I also never ran into any of those issues you mentioned. If it doesn't rebound after actuation, you try different stems. Some are just picky about the housing. And if you have good lube like Krytox, you don't usually even have to worry about that. IMO, if you're not willing to void the warranty, it's not worth getting the keyboard in the first place. None of my keyboards are stock and every single one has had the warranty voided, it's half the fun of getting a mech.
> 
> All that said, I was just making a subjective statement that I can't stand 55g Topre switches since they're too light for me. As such, I'll just stick with what I like in Cherry until Topre comes out with something heavier or there's a mod to make them heavier.


I'd love to know how you got all that for $100, unless you weren't actually paying for half that stuff to begin with.

I know you can pull some nice things out of the trash sometimes, but that goes for anything. I can get a free lamborghini if someone parks it on my street with the keys in the ignition and a "Free" sign on the windshield. Wouldn't say that lambos are cheap because of it.

In more realistic scenarios, the cost of a half decent mechanical board itself is already over $100. Another 15-30 for the extra switches. Lets say you resell the leftovers of the switch conversion at half the price of new switches, so that already puts you at $107.5-115.

And that's all assuming you already own the lube, solder, soldering iron, and desoldering kit. If you don't already have those, that already costs another $100 or so.

Still no cosmetic changes or mods other than the ergo clears themselves.

If someone is to go out and buy everything needed to make a good Ergo Clear board without any of the necessary items to begin with, they're looking at around $200-250 plus time, labor, and voided warranty That puts it right next to the Realforce 104U, which requires no time or labor, carries a 1 year warranty, and has "superior" topre switches and probably superior keycaps as well unless you're going to spend even more to get replacement caps for your ergo clear board

I'm not saying its a bad idea to make ergo clear boards, or that it can't be done cheaper in some cases. I'm just saying that for a lot of users, probably even the _majority_ of users, buying topres to begin with is a better deal than making an ergo clear board. This is why it makes a lot of sense that a lot of topre boards fit into the ergo-clear weight range. It probably makes them a lot more sales than if they were more similar to easily available (and cheaper) standard cherry mx or ALPS switches.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> In more realistic scenarios, the cost of a half decent mechanical board itself is already over $100. Another 15-30 for the extra switches. Lets say you resell the leftovers of the switch conversion at half the price of new switches, so that already puts you at $107.5-115.
> 
> And that's all assuming you already own the lube, solder, soldering iron, and desoldering kit. If you don't already have those, that already costs another $100 or so.
> 
> Still no cosmetic changes or mods other than the ergo clears themselves.


If the switches are PCB mounted, rather than plate mounted, you don't need to do any soldering to change out the spring and slider. It would've been nice if they had designed the switches so that they could be disassembled without soldering when they are plate mounted.

It's not that hard to find an old cheap mech board. I found one off the OCN classifieds for $30.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If the switches are PCB mounted, rather than plate mounted, you don't need to do any soldering to change out the spring and slider. It would've been nice if they had designed the switches so that they could be disassembled without soldering when they are plate mounted.
> 
> It's not that hard to find an old cheap mech board. I found one off the OCN classifieds for $30.


I agree, it would be nice if they designed switches to open when plate mounted... or if the keyboard manufacturers themselves would just make minor adjustments to the plate design to allow it, like the phantom plate.

That said, most decent boards _are_ plate mounted. Most people also buy new boards.


----------



## nubbinator

I got an RK9000 for $35 shipped. I've routinely seen used and new RK9000s for $40-50 shipped and used or new Quickfire Rapids for $40-55, so saying you _have_ to drop $100 on a keyboard to mod is disingenuous since you can easily find one for far less. I've even seen Cherry boards come up for under $50 on eBay and Cherry boards with Clears sell for under $70. The Clears I got off of Taobao and, even with agent fees and shipping, I paid something like $0.15-0.25 a switch and paid less than $30 for 140 of them. The stickers I got for something like $5 at the same time I got my springs for $10 and got some extras for something like $5. The lube I picked up for something like $5-10 and it's routinely gone for that cheap in buys on Geekhack. I got the paint for $5 a can locally by using a $5 off coupon on two different days. If you pay retail for everything and buy it brand new, of course you'll be dropping some serious money, but you can easily do it on the cheap.

And if you don't have soldering supplies on hand, you can get a mediocre iron for $10-15, enough solder for a whole keyboard for $4-5, a desoldering pump or wick for $5-15 and you're set to go. No need to drop over $100 on soldering supplies unless you plan on doing a ton of it. Even then, you can still get a nice iron, solder, and desoldering pump for under $100.

Again, which switch is a matter of taste, so you can't keep calling Topre superior. It's just different. Everyone has their own personal preferences, which, again, was all my original post was about.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I got an RK9000 for $35 shipped. I've routinely seen used and new RK9000s for $40-50 shipped and used or new Quickfire Rapids for $40-55, so saying you _have_ to drop $100 on a keyboard to mod is disingenuous since you can easily find one for far less. I've even seen Cherry boards come up for under $50 on eBay and Cherry boards with Clears sell for under $70. The Clears I got off of Taobao and, even with agent fees and shipping, I paid something like $0.15-0.25 a switch and paid less than $30 for 140 of them. The stickers I got for something like $5 at the same time I got my springs for $10 and got some extras for something like $5. The lube I picked up for something like $5-10 and it's routinely gone for that cheap in buys on Geekhack. I got the paint for $5 a can locally by using a $5 off coupon on two different days. If you pay retail for everything and buy it brand new, of course you'll be dropping some serious money, but you can easily do it on the cheap.
> 
> And if you don't have soldering supplies on hand, you can get a mediocre iron for $10-15, enough solder for a whole keyboard for $4-5, a desoldering pump or wick for $5-15 and you're set to go. No need to drop over $100 on soldering supplies unless you plan on doing a ton of it. Even then, you can still get a nice iron, solder, and desoldering pump for under $100.
> 
> Again, which switch is a matter of taste, so you can't keep calling Topre superior. It's just different. Everyone has their own personal preferences, which, again, was all my original post was about.


Theres a reason I put quotes around "superior". Technically they are, but I know personal preference is just as important.

As for buying stuff used, with coupons, etc. Yeah, I know you can do that. You can also buy a used topre board for $100 or less. At the end of the day the price is still similar between topres and ergo clears. You can't compare a new product to a used one and make price judgements based on that. You either compare them both used or both new.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> You can also buy a used topre board for $100 or less. At the end of the day the price is still similar between topres and ergo clears. You can't compare a new product to a used one and make price judgements based on that. You either compare them both used or both new.


I have never seen a used Topre board go for less than $160. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen one go for less than $170. You may see the Type Heaven drop below $150 used someday, but not the FC660C, HHKB, or a Realforce keyboard. Of course, if you could point me to a Topre keyboard that's under $100 and from a legitimate source, I'd buy it in a heartbeat as I could easily flip it for about twice the price. If you're talking about the HHKB Lite, that's not a Topre keyboard.

So, no, it's still cheaper to make your own Ergo Clear board than to buy even a used Topre keyboard. And that's counting new keyboards. Like I said, I've seen brand spanking new RK9000s and QFRs and several other boards go for $40-60. Unless you're buying super overpriced Clears online, you can still easily come in under $100 for an Ergo Clear keyboard if you're willing to put the work in.

Again though, that was never my point, I was just saying that until there's a 65g or stiffer Topre keyboard, I'll keep on doing my stiff linear switches and my Ergo Clears. I don't understand why it seems like it always has to turn into an argument over something asinine with you.


----------



## jokrik

To be honest IMO its not the matter of which is cheaper or more expensive
for me having various keyboard has become a hobby, satisfaction and stress reliever

I solder my own QFR with ergo clear, yes it takes time, will I do it again for my green cherry? NO , ill probably just gonna get a soldering service
but hell its such a satisfaction to custom your own keyboard
I used to live in a pc modding world, keyboard is as exciting as a pc modding









anyway, anyone has experience with leopold fc700r?
I heard nothing but good review from it, planning to switch it to green
its either a filco or a leopold, but leopold is like 20-30$ cheaper in my country


----------



## Paradigm84

Apologies for not putting up the poll for the July KOTM or thread for the August KOTM, been busy the past few days with moving house stuff.









I'll get it sorted ASAP.

EDIT:

The poll for the July KOTM is up here.

The thread for the August KOTM is up here.

Also in news unrelated to the KOTM (







), I wonder if this will be a good board or not:

http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=148

It's cool to see new companies coming out with their own boards.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also in news unrelated to the KOTM (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I wonder if this will be a good board or not:
> 
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=148
> 
> It's cool to see new companies coming out with their own boards.


It's just a Tex Beetle with an ISO layout.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also in news unrelated to the KOTM (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I wonder if this will be a good board or not:
> 
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=148
> 
> It's cool to see new companies coming out with their own boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a Tex Beetle with an ISO layout.
Click to expand...

........but it's pretty.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ........but it's pretty.


Sure, I just wanted to clear it up that it's not their own board. It's a Tex Beetle with a different layout.


----------



## Jixr

Hey everyone, I've googled and look around on geekhack, but i've not found any good info about painting keycaps, I have the stock set that came with my QFR and was thinking about painting a few select keys. For the most part, everyone says its a bad idea and that they quickly wear off ( which is fine as you could aways re-spray ) The few post i've seen about people doing this have basically used hardware store paint, and just blasted the keys with only one thick coat, and called it a day. ( much like most of the case painters on OCN )

I figured if you treated the paint job like you are supposed to properly paint things ( sand, mist, wait 5 mins, mist, wait 5 mins, eventually having the entire key painted, let it cure at least 12 hours, wet sand, repeat for another 2-4 times ) then you would probably get half decent results. Pardon my hater, but most of the paint jobs i've seen by rattle cans have been piss poor jobs. I would at the very least use model airplane/car paint cans that run about $10 a pop, but they come in decent colors, look good, and work very well on plastics. ( since my keys are ABS as most model cars are )

Right now i've all white blank keys, and I wanted to use my stock keycaps ( that i hate ) to make a few key specific keys ( my blanks are fine for typing and FPS, but in some games such as SC2, and some RTS/TBS games I find myself key hunting a bit. I'm just not used to some of the lay outs for those games, and 4 or 5 colored caps would help me out )

I already plan on ordering another full keycap set, so I don't care if the keys eventually start to fade or wear off the paint.

Ideas, comments, tips?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've googled and look around on geekhack, but i've not found any good info about painting keycaps, I have the stock set that came with my QFR and was thinking about painting a few select keys. For the most part, everyone says its a bad idea and that they quickly wear off ( which is fine as you could aways re-spray ) The few post i've seen about people doing this have basically used hardware store paint, and just blasted the keys with only one thick coat, and called it a day. ( much like most of the case painters on OCN )
> 
> I figured if you treated the paint job like you are supposed to properly paint things ( sand, mist, wait 5 mins, mist, wait 5 mins, eventually having the entire key painted, let it cure at least 12 hours, wet sand, repeat for another 2-4 times ) then you would probably get half decent results. Pardon my hater, but most of the paint jobs i've seen by rattle cans have been piss poor jobs. I would at the very least use model airplane/car paint cans that run about $10 a pop, but they come in decent colors, look good, and work very well on plastics. ( since my keys are ABS as most model cars are )
> 
> Right now i've all white blank keys, and I wanted to use my stock keycaps ( that i hate ) to make a few key specific keys ( my blanks are fine for typing and FPS, but in some games such as SC2, and some RTS/TBS games I find myself key hunting a bit. I'm just not used to some of the lay outs for those games, and 4 or 5 colored caps would help me out )
> 
> I already plan on ordering another full keycap set, so I don't care if the keys eventually start to fade or wear off the paint.
> 
> Ideas, comments, tips?


I like the model car paint idea. I'm sure there's a clear finish coat you can get for some added durability.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah they have cans of clear as well, though mostly the color choices are limited to army colors, and your basic colors. I figured it would make a fun little weekend trail and error project, and since full keycap sets only run $40 its no big deal if i goof up a few keys in the process.

I can't make it to the hobby store today, but I'll try to go tomorrow and I'll be sure to document the process so that people like me can hopefully find some useful article while googling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ........but it's pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I just wanted to clear it up that it's not their own board. It's a Tex Beetle with a different layout.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just think company specific boards are cool, even if it's a rebranded one.


----------



## nubbinator

Most of the people who do key cap painting are doing nail polish dipping and some sort of lacquer over the polish.


----------



## phillyd

Well here's a keyboard to end the Topre is overpriced discussions
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?man=10
$150 Topre TK


----------



## nubbinator

It's still expensive and you can even argue overpriced (though I've never heard people call Topre overpriced). It's cheaper because they have ABS caps instead of PBT. If you want to get nicer caps, it will still be over $200. At the same time, you could get some good Cherry boards with PBT caps or buy some discreet PBT caps for under $150. That's all a matter of taste though.


----------



## dbrisc

Really liking the wasd v2 but man it's spendy especially if you want clears.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Really liking the wasd v2 but man it's spendy especially if you want clears.


is clear the same as ergo clear?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Really liking the wasd v2 but man it's spendy especially if you want clears.
> 
> 
> 
> is clear the same as ergo clear?
Click to expand...

No, MX Clears are produced by Cherry, Ergo Clears are modded switches comprised of the stem from an MX Clear switch and the spring from an MX Brown, MX Red or MX Blue switch.

MX Clears feel like heavier MX Browns, Ergo Clears feel like MX Browns with a more defined bump.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, MX Clears are produced by Cherry, Ergo Clears are modded switches comprised of the stem from an MX Clear switch and the spring from an MX Brown, MX Red or MX Blue switch.
> 
> MX Clears feel like heavier MX Browns, Ergo Clears feel like MX Browns with a more defined bump.


lol now thats complicated
all I know is I love MX blue and switch back to it 2 days ago from my ergo clear, but my hands keep begging for my ergo clear
I found myself switch back to my ergo clear again this morning

the science of fingers


----------



## TheGovernment

I have razer stealth, ducky 3 and I just pre-ordered the Roccat Ryos MK pro (browns) yesterday. I have to admit, I like typing and gaming better on my razer that I do on the ducky 3 ....


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've googled and look around on geekhack, but i've not found any good info about painting keycaps, I have the stock set that came with my QFR and was thinking about painting a few select keys. For the most part, everyone says its a bad idea and that they quickly wear off ( which is fine as you could aways re-spray ) The few post i've seen about people doing this have basically used hardware store paint, and just blasted the keys with only one thick coat, and called it a day. ( much like most of the case painters on OCN )
> 
> I figured if you treated the paint job like you are supposed to properly paint things ( sand, mist, wait 5 mins, mist, wait 5 mins, eventually having the entire key painted, let it cure at least 12 hours, wet sand, repeat for another 2-4 times ) then you would probably get half decent results. Pardon my hater, but most of the paint jobs i've seen by rattle cans have been piss poor jobs. I would at the very least use model airplane/car paint cans that run about $10 a pop, but they come in decent colors, look good, and work very well on plastics. ( since my keys are ABS as most model cars are )
> 
> Right now i've all white blank keys, and I wanted to use my stock keycaps ( that i hate ) to make a few key specific keys ( my blanks are fine for typing and FPS, but in some games such as SC2, and some RTS/TBS games I find myself key hunting a bit. I'm just not used to some of the lay outs for those games, and 4 or 5 colored caps would help me out )
> 
> I already plan on ordering another full keycap set, so I don't care if the keys eventually start to fade or wear off the paint.
> 
> Ideas, comments, tips?


I have done caps with standard spray paint, model paint, and nail polish (and variations using 2 to 3 at the same time). The nail polish looks very glossy and thick - and usually has a bit of a texture to it. The best results came with model paint. I have a set on my QFR that I just painted right over the stock printing. I prepped the caps by cleaning them with some nail polish remover. You have to be careful with this step and not touch them as the polish remover actually melts the plastic a little. If you touch it, you will leave a finger print. Let them dry for a while (they will look aweful in this step). One to 2 very light coats of primer (i use white Tamiya primer as I like my colors to be brighter). If you want, you can very lightly wet sand with some 2000 grit at this stage, but the Tamiya primer lays down very smooth. Clean the caps in some warm water if you wet sand them, and let them completely dry. Using the proper technique of multiple light coats, get the color and depth you want. Again, you can color sand, but be very careful as you will go through the corners very easily even with 2000 grit. I also use Tamiya satin clear (2-3 light coats, with a final heavier coat to get a nice even finish).

I have had my keys painted for a few months now with no visible wear. Of note though, is that I wash my hands before I use my computer and never eat at the keyboard.

The blue keys are the ones I painted. You can see in the photos how thin the paint is by how easily the pad printing shows.


----------



## Jixr

It looks good, I couldn't handle the raised text though, just a personal preference I suppose, I have a few keys already sanded, and have my first key drying right now, once its done, i'll wet sand and see how it feels.
( I typically wetsand after i'm satisfied with the coats, as It removes the high gloss, makes it look a bit more matt, and obviously smooths out the paint )

another mistake is people make painting they often sand with 100grit sandpaper, and I always wetsand with at minimium 2000 grit sandpaper.

And i'm hoping me doing several coats will help me not expose the corners while giving it its final sanding, I have no plans to clear coat as I would rather not have glossy keys.

If it goes well, I may just end up painting the rest of the keys, I'm only doing 4 keys right now ( E R V B )

I got light blue, which I think will look decent with my white blanks and my red esc and wasd ( though I have white WASD's as well )

Yours looks pretty good though, kinda sucks you have the heavy logo'ed version, but not a bad job. ( and honestly the pads are thick as crap so it would take tons of layers to build the paint up enough for it to be even.
though you could probably get away sanding the top of the key down till the text was exposed )


----------



## fritx

Hello I have an issue with my keyboard is not that big but it bothers me, well the thing is that like a month ago I spilled some milk on my keyboard. I clean it right away but obviously some milk went through the keys specially "L, Comma, Dot, and 9." I did submerge my entire keyboard in distilled water and press the switches to clean everything inside let it dry and everything you know the drill. The thing is that those keys doesn't sound as it used to be before, they don't make that "Click click click" anymore. I was thinking probably they need some lubrication? IDK if I'm right but that's why I am asking you guys, I hope I made myself clear enough


----------



## Paradigm84

I like that shade of blue a lot!


----------



## Jixr

well, I kinda see why people don't recomending painting keyboard keycaps, after painting, sanding, painting, sanding, i'm not quite happy with the results. it didn't look bad, but just not up to my standards. but since full keycap sets only run about $40 I'll just order another set, and I can have 2 custom sets as well as another set for mods and such ( as I still want to make a few other custom keys )


----------



## bobfig

order some white ones and die them?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> order some white ones and die them?


Die or Dye


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Die or Dye


He clearly meant "dye them", though I gotta admit I initially misread that as "die then".


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> He clearly meant "dye them", though I gotta admit I initially misread that as "die then".


Just making sure it wasn't a new mech keyboard trend where you press or pound the keys to test how solid the keys will stay until they break or something









Kinda like finding how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop









- on another note, you don't like the color of the switches? sharpie might do, black kinda goes with everything lol, unless you have a white back plate then that might be to obvious.


----------



## Jixr

I already have some white blanks, here is a picture of how they turned out, not the best, but passable. For $5, some free time, and the ugly stock caps, it will work for now.

Right now i'm currently in the process of creating a highly customized keyboard layout for Autocad, as I want to get another QFR to use at work.

You can see how its a bit different. for a one off key, it would work fine, but for a whole board I wouldn't recomend it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Die or Dye


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> He clearly meant "dye them", though I gotta admit I initially misread that as "die then".










sorry guys i didn't proof read my post









im actually thinking on doing it to some keys when i get them. thinking a red and since the keys are gray that would make it a dark red but i don't want to screw any of them up so idk.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys i didn't proof read my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im actually thinking on doing it to some keys when i get them. thinking a red and since the keys are gray that would make it a dark red but i don't want to screw any of them up so idk.


Well I've done some dye-ing in the past for my model M
some people recommend rit dye, but I found that Dylon works like a charm

the key is CLEAN it properly before dye-ing, rub with alcohol and I even soak them is denture cleaner


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Well I've done some dye-ing in the past for my model M
> some people recommend rit dye, but I found that Dylon works like a charm
> 
> the key is CLEAN it properly before dye-ing, rub with alcohol and I even soak them is denture cleaner


That's because the caps are PBT, while most keycaps on Cherry MX based boards are ABS.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Well I've done some dye-ing in the past for my model M
> some people recommend rit dye, but I found that Dylon works like a charm
> 
> the key is CLEAN it properly before dye-ing, rub with alcohol and I even soak them is denture cleaner


Dylan?


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm about to paint mod my Ducky 9008-G2 OCN edition, but before I start I wanted to hear from those who have done similar mods to their kb('s) first.

EDIT: Once dissembled I'll be taking it to work and and spraying it with a gun and using PPG paint then clearing it. Oh yeah and each individual key too.


----------



## Jixr

I would recomend just buying a full colored keycap set at a keyboard online retailer.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Dylan?


kuz I SPPit hot fire


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I would recomend just buying a full colored keycap set at a keyboard online retailer.


That takes all the fun out of it, besides I'd like to be able to say that I've got actual Porche red and Lambo yellow or whatever other color I like. Also I'm going to paint the actual frame too.


----------



## Mas

If we are already on the list, do we have to submit using the form for additions? I have just ordered two more keyboards to go with my Filco Majestouch 2 with blue switches

Ducky DK9008G2 PRO Dark Grey Version PBT Mechanical Keyboard (Green Cherry MX)

Topre Realforce 104U Keyboard Black


----------



## jokrik

What is mechanical yellow shaft?








Non cherry to be sure...

Mechanical Yellow Shaft


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> What is mechanical yellow shaft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non cherry to be sure...
> 
> Mechanical Yellow Shaft


Cherry MX yellow switches exist apparently.
http://deskthority.net/photos-videos-f8/yab8433408-s-cherry-switches-t2149.html

Looks like some kind of linear switch.

The ones on that keyboard don't look like they have cherry's logo on them though.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Cherry MX yellow switches exist apparently.
> http://deskthority.net/photos-videos-f8/yab8433408-s-cherry-switches-t2149.html
> 
> Looks like some kind of linear switch.
> 
> The ones on that keyboard don't look like they have cherry's logo on them though.


interesting, just knew that there are also orange/yellow switches


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> What is mechanical yellow shaft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non cherry to be sure...
> 
> Mechanical Yellow Shaft


It's a fake Cherry MX, doesn't mount the same and keycaps are only somewhat interchangable.

45-50cN operating force and it's a linear switch.

Forgot who makes them, but you can find that switch on a few different boards.

That board is only worthwhile in the $25-30 price bracket as the layout is odd and it only has 3KRO.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's a fake Cherry MX, doesn't mount the same and keycaps are only somewhat interchangable.
> 45-50cN operating force and it's a linear switch.
> 
> Forgot who makes them, but you can find that switch on a few different boards.
> 
> That board is only worthwhile in the $25-30 price bracket as the layout is odd and it only has 3KRO.


Which is probably a faked MX red


----------



## mironccr345

Any word on the OCN keycap?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Which is probably a faked MX red


not the same spring, or housing. just a similar top and a bit heavier. not as smooth either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Any word on the OCN keycap?


not yet.


----------



## Jixr

redacted.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> not the same spring, or housing. just a similar top and a bit heavier. not as smooth either.
> 
> not yet.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Got a handful of White on Purple mods for my keyboard in addition to the CMYK and it looks awesome. At the same time, it's flamboyant to the point of giving some people erroneous ideas about me.


Looks uber great! I want one of this. Unfortunately, there's no local keycaps seller in our country, even local distributors.







poor me.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Looks uber great! I want one of this. Unfortunately, there's no local keycaps seller in our country, even local distributors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor me.


You can get Taobao agents to buy stuff off of Taobao and forward it to you and you can always find people willing to proxy it to another country. Many of the online stores will ship to other countries. Of course, caps like my white on purple and CMYK could only be had as part of a group buy.


----------



## xV1ral

I'm not sure where to ask this. This thread seemed the best choice since these questions probably have pretty straightforward answers.

I recently ordered a couple sets of keycaps from geek_feng on eBay, a rainbow POM set and a "thick" white PBT set. For the POM set, the keycaps seem to have a really tight fit on my original Ducky Shine; is this typical? Also, the set of PBT keycaps were advertised as being white, but the ones I actually received look more gray. Comparing them to a white keycap I have confirms that they are definitely not pure white. Is this normal for PBT keycaps?

I'm a little bit disappointed, this is the first time I've ordered full sets of keycaps, and neither of the sets looks like what is in the pictures. The POM ones are off colorwise too, they're not nearly as vibrant and I can barely even see a difference between some of the colors.


----------



## bobfig

We need pics.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> We need pics.


Ok, will come back later with pics. Guess I was wrong in thinking it had something to do with the nature of PBT and POM?


----------



## bobfig

I have no clue. Just would like to see how far off it is.


----------



## Deep1923

DasKeyboard Silent Edition
DeathAdder 2013 white LED Mod
ZOWIE G-TF Speed Edition
Traditional MouseBungee


----------



## Mas

Here's my new Topre Realforce 104UB, just arrived.

I've had a Filco Majestouch2 with blue switches for years. I have a Ducky MX Green board in the mail, should arrive next week as well. Will post another picture when it arrives, then I'll decide which I'm going to keep at home for casual use/gaming and which I'll be bringing into the office.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Here's my new Topre Realforce 104UB, just arrived.
> 
> I've had a Filco Majestouch2 with blue switches for years. I have a Ducky MX Green board in the mail, should arrive next week as well. Will post another picture when it arrives, then I'll decide which I'm going to keep at home for casual use/gaming and which I'll be bringing into the office.


Take the blues to the office to harass everyone with the clickety clack. Game on the unfailingly reliable topres


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Take the blues to the office to harass everyone with the clickety clack. Game on the unfailingly reliable topres


I have my own office so no one would hear me typing anyway


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I have my own office so no one would hear me typing anyway


Hire your pet cat as a office companion?


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hire your pet cat as a office companion?


I don't have a cat, wife is allergic =Q

Hmm, am I the only one who thinks that the Topre Realforce keyboards should have rubber on the flip out feet? They have it at the bottom of the keyboard but not on the flip out feet, which feels kind of backwards to me for some reason.


----------



## fishinfiend

I have a question, what do you guys think of the Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Brown Switch USB from Newegg? I have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard for a while, but did not like the price of them until I seen this one for $60 after MIR.


----------



## Mas

Have you tried the switches before?

Either way, $60 is pretty cheap for a mechanical keyboard, so I'd probably just buy it, but that's me. I tend to be a bit impulsive with things like this, which is why I've spent around $600 on keyboards in the last week.


----------



## fishinfiend

I messed around with a Razer Blackwidow at Best Buy, but that was about it.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I don't have a cat, wife is allergic =Q
> 
> Hmm, am I the only one who thinks that the Topre Realforce keyboards should have rubber on the flip out feet? They have it at the bottom of the keyboard but not on the flip out feet, which feels kind of backwards to me for some reason.


Yeah I totally agree. It's common practice for keyboards though.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah I totally agree. It's common practice for keyboards though.


I'll have to double check when I get home from work, but I'm pretty sure my Filco flip out feet have rubber on them


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfiend*
> 
> I have a question, what do you guys think of the Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Brown Switch USB from Newegg? I have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard for a while, but did not like the price of them until I seen this one for $60 after MIR.


It's an ok board, but the build quality isn't as high as some of CM's other boards like the Quick Fire Rapid, the removable USB connector is known to be less than perfect and it only has partial backlighting.

Personally I'd try and stretch your budget a little and get a Quick Fire Rapid, it's a great board with excellent build quality for the price point.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah I totally agree. It's common practice for keyboards though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to double check when I get home from work, but I'm pretty sure my Filco flip out feet have rubber on them
Click to expand...

Yes, they do. Well, my MJ2 does at least.


----------



## jokrik

Lego trooper key cap










http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/LegoTrooper_zps4c48c752.jpg.html


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You can get Taobao agents to buy stuff off of Taobao and forward it to you and you can always find people willing to proxy it to another country. Many of the online stores will ship to other countries. Of course, caps like my white on purple and CMYK could only be had as part of a group buy.


what's Taobao?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Lego trooper key cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/LegoTrooper_zps4c48c752.jpg.html


Sweet! Just the other day when I saw a darth vader keycap, I thought to myself "someone should make a storm trooper key" lol


----------



## Snerp

WOOT! Put me down for an IBM Model M 1395300. Just scored one from Goodwill for $3.99! It's in awesome condition.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> WOOT! Put me down for an IBM Model M 1395300. Just scored one from Goodwill for $3.99! It's in awesome condition.


Nice find.


----------



## fishinfiend

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, what do you guys think of the Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Brown Switch USB from Newegg? I have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard for a while, but did not like the price of them until I seen this one for $60 after MIR.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ok board, but the build quality isn't as high as some of CM's other boards like the Quick Fire Rapid, the removable USB connector is known to be less than perfect and it only has partial backlighting.
> 
> Personally I'd try and stretch your budget a little and get a Quick Fire Rapid, it's a great board with excellent build quality for the price point.
Click to expand...

The only thing that I don't care for on that keyboard is no numpad. Even though I don't use it very often I would think that I would be missing something if it was not there.

Just curious any certain mechanical keyboards better than others that don't break the bank?


----------



## Snerp

Finally figured out how to upload a pic from my phone. It didn't want tow work for some reason.

I'm about to plug her in and test her out. I'll update with a thumbs up or down









:edit:

Thumbs down! it has the capacitor issues. I'm going to repair it. 2 caps, $5 and some elbow grease.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> WOOT! Put me down for an IBM Model M 1395300. Just scored one from Goodwill for $3.99! It's in awesome condition.


Wow nice!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Sweet! Just the other day when I saw a darth vader keycap, I thought to myself "someone should make a storm trooper key" lol


Im trying to get different type of lego trooper
Gonna make enough to cover the whole function keys


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> WOOT! Put me down for an IBM Model M 1395300. Just scored one from Goodwill for $3.99! It's in awesome condition.


Awesome pick up, should of stole it though. Goodwill is complete evil.


----------



## Paradigm84

A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?

Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


----------



## anubis1127

How did that thing even make the list to begin with? Remove it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> How did that thing even make the list to begin with? Remove it!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT! Put me down for an IBM Model M 1395300. Just scored one from Goodwill for $3.99! It's in awesome condition.


That's a deal! You make me want to check out the goodwill stores near my house. Hope I get lucky?!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


Seriously.... LOL!!!

I vote remove, to be honest I only buy keyboard from a manufacturer who only do keyboard as their scope of work
ie Filco, Ducky, Leopold, Topre, etc

the one thing and they do it well







including warranty support

manufacturer like corsair / logitech are only trying to be greedy and wanna grab a piece of the pie


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Seriously.... LOL!!!
> 
> I vote remove, to be honest I only buy keyboard from a manufacturer who only do keyboard as their scope of work
> ie Filco, Ducky, Leopold, Topre, etc
> 
> the one thing and they do it well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including warranty support
> 
> manufacturer like corsair / logitech are only trying to be greedy and wanna grab a piece of the pie


I understand Logitech (they are a pain to deal with) but Corsair? Really? I have several Ducky's and several of the new Corsair ones...While they both are great, I think the Corsair k70 and k65 are of better construction and also have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Jixr

lets not forget cooler masters quickfire rapid and the new quickfire xt ( just ordered an xt in blue for work ) probably one of the best bang for the buck keyboards ( and the corsair k95 is a really good board, high quality, macro keys, backlighting, all the bells and whistles people could want )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I understand Logitech (they are a pain to deal with) but Corsair? Really? I have several Ducky's and several of the new Corsair ones...While they both are great, I think the Corsair k70 and k65 are of better construction and also have a 2 year warranty.


I had bad experience with corsair components, especially keyboards
bought one as a present, friend has to RMA it for three times
the K95 looks alright though

again its a personal choice, but for me nothing beat the built quality of Filco
Im a serious no flex on component guy


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lets not forget cooler masters quickfire rapid and the new quickfire xt ( just ordered an xt in blue for work ) probably one of the best bang for the buck keyboards ( and the corsair k95 is a really good board, high quality, macro keys, backlighting, all the bells and whistles people could want )


Most keyboard enthusiast dont really go for brand like CM/corsair, just saying
I have a QFR, its because its the cheapest I can grab to mod to ergo clear switch

anyway once you see and feel a custom KMAC or Duckmini in person, you'll never go to those general brand anymore
the typing experience is so much difference

not to forget there are people on topre level


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> 
> Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> How did that thing even make the list to begin with? Remove it!


My thoughts too.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> - SNIP-


I'd like to know what specific issues your talking about?

Are you talking about the LED lights dying out when it was first manufactured issue? Has been addressed as no one has complained about that issue on OCN for a long time.

As a G710+ owner I feel it's as good mechanical board. I've had mine since day it was released with LED lights on 24/7, no issues. It's recommendable IMO. Logitech backs it up with solid support and a strong warranty.

However your the thread starter and it's up to you making recommendations on that thread. _Not sure how non-owners could make this assumption but I digress...._


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> 
> Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


they are that bad?
well i guess its good to know before i bought one, now onto the blackwidow :/


----------



## Shatterist

Somebody brought this thread and discussion of the G710+ to my attn., so I guess I'll pitch in my comments. I bought the G710+ when it first came out, wrote a pretty lengthy review of sorts in a thread lost in the ether of this subforum. I also recommended the keyboard to a few of my friends and at least anecdotally, none of them have had any issue except myself. I did not suffer the backlight dying issue that a few others quoted, but did suffer from some non-uniformity in the backlighting and an almost never used right crtl key's stem snapping off as I was removing keys for cleaning. However, Logitech's support was relatively quick to respond to my issues and replaced my keyboard with a new one in short order. It remains my daily home use keyboard (I probably should update my membership since I've added a few keyboards to the stable).

The purpose of all of that claptrap is simply stating that the whole QC issues imo are very much overblown, and it functions well within its niche, which I define as a jack of all trades mechanical gaming focused keyboard. You could easily define it as a backlit fullsize Leopold with media and macro keys, or a slightly lesser Ducky Shine which trades lighting gimmicks for gimmicky styling.

Finally, you can't ignore Logitech's large distribution channel, which should give it a larger saturation area than other keyboard manufacturers (there are enough threads about OCN's international users not being able to get the keyboards listed above because of shipping and cost markups). Though I haven't actually investigated this, just assuming, and will accept conceding this point if this isn't the case.

Overall, I think it should stay.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> - SNIP-
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what specific issues your talking about?
> 
> Are you talking about the LED lights dying out when it was first manufactured issue? Has been addressed as no one has complained about that issue on OCN for a long time.
> 
> As a G710+ owner I feel it's as good mechanical board. I've had mine since day it was released with LED lights on 24/7, no issues. It's recommendable IMO. Logitech backs it up with solid support and a strong warranty.
> 
> However your the thread starter and it's up to you making recommendations on that thread. _Not sure how non-owners could make this assumption but I digress...._
Click to expand...

Ok, well if the issues are less prevalent now then that's fine, I was just going through the list and had remembered hearing it had some problems and wanted to make sure it deserved to be there.

I'm asking for people's opinions as it's obviously not feasible for me to buy every new keyboard and try it out, I'm also not nearly as much of an expert on them as some of the people in the Keyboard section, so I think a collaborative effort towards the thread is much better.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> 
> Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


Had mine since close to day 1. No issues with component failures, but I do have a few gripes with the design.

First, I don't like the extra function keys on the far left. Purely personal preference. The keyboard is already very large, and that makes it even bigger.
Im not a fan of the cherry browns. The keyboard doesn't feel like a mechanical board to me. Again, personal preference.
The numlock, capslock, and scroll lock LEDs do not adjust brightness like _every other key_ does. That's annoying and poor design.
The keyboard works fine, but I will be selling it in the near future. I'm less concerned about LEDs dying; Logitech takes care of its customers.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Im trying to get different type of lego trooper
> Gonna make enough to cover the whole function keys


Great Idea!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## barkinos98

*commits suicide*
if the G710 is bad enough not to deserve this list, here are my other options:

note:tukendi means OOS, and you see the price differences between them. those are the only options i have if i want a mech keyboard in turkey.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just because a board isn't on the list doesn't mean you should avoid it like the plague.

I'm not convinced it should be taken off, so I will put up a poll soon (once I can get a mod to take the poll down when it's completed).


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just because a board isn't on the list doesn't mean you should avoid it like the plague.
> 
> I'm not convinced it should be taken off, so I will put up a poll soon (once I can get a mod to take the poll down when it's completed).


but i trust you guys and thats why i was looking for other options.
and because of price the G710 seems like my best and only shot.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Are you kidding me? Removing the Logitech from the list?

Let me put it this way, unlike a lot of people who own mechanical keyboards I've never been a fanboy of any computer part. Which ever works the best and provides the features I need is the one I choose, especially price in mind.
The Logitech is the ONLY keyboard that fulfilled all my desires and needs of a keyboard.
I don't have much experience in mechanical keyboards, but went head first and dropped £150 on the g710+.
With that money I could have bought 80% of other brands and keyboards out there, but they didn't fulfil my needs and wants.
As soon as I got the g710+ it grew on me and I couldn't stop typing on it.
Then I got curious about other switches and other brands.
I went to best buy, whilst being in the USA, and they had a few mechanical keyboards on show. Some that are actively recommended here and others that I hadn't heard of (probably due to my lack of knowledge in the subject).
Anyway, tried the rest and then I came out of best buy and thought to myself: I'm so glad of my purchase. It was the right and best purchase, even though in the USA the g710+ goes for under £70, half of what I paid.
Long story short: there still isn't a keyboard that fulfils what I wanted, apart from the g710+.
Couple good technology, with a good brand, I find it utterly ridiculous to remove this keyboard from the recommended list. I would like to know why it is wanting to be removed.
Is it because some fanboys can't stand cheaper products that perform as good, or is it maybe the fact that it has more features and product support?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just because a board isn't on the list doesn't mean you should avoid it like the plague.
> 
> I'm not convinced it should be taken off, so I will put up a poll soon (once I can get a mod to take the poll down when it's completed).


A poll will only bring votes of non-owners who don't know or do not like Logitech perhaps on a personal level. If you do a poll, perhaps do one for all the keyboards on that list in all fairness. As I've come to learn polls are popularity votes mostly without much merit to back up the voters decision.

EDIT: One can argue for the price there might be better keyboards out there, still feel regardless it's a worthy keyboard to recommend having been an owner now for quite some time. Love the brown mx keys and the O-rings it has to dampen sound further. For my needs in the room I use this keyboard it's a plus.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah I totally agree. It's common practice for keyboards though.


Leopold FC660C does!








Edit: The 710+ is a bit pricey even though it offers backlighting. Feel is quite nice but you can do orings yourself and full sized layout is a bit much if you're going to be doing gaming mostly. btw HHKB should be under compact for Topre, and please add the Leopold to the Topre compact list! I such a fanboy but it really is a good board.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?
> 
> Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


I got my G710 when it first came out back in October, I think? I have had not one problem with it. It's been, by far, the best keyboard I've ever owned. Logitech's support is nearly unparalleled. The board is heavy and strong with very little flex and I personally love MX Browns. I think it should stay on the list. It doesn't have the reputation of more established Mech Keyboard brands but it was a great first shot by Logitech, and other than a few bad LEDs at the beginning of it's production run, I haven't heard of any other problems. I was one of the first to get one and each one of my LED's is going strong.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are you kidding me? Removing the Logitech from the list?
> 
> Let me put it this way, unlike a lot of people who own mechanical keyboards I've never been a fanboy of any computer part. Which ever works the best and provides the features I need is the one I choose, especially price in mind.
> The Logitech is the ONLY keyboard that fulfilled all my desires and needs of a keyboard.
> I don't have much experience in mechanical keyboards, but went head first and dropped £150 on the g710+.
> With that money I could have bought 80% of other brands and keyboards out there, but they didn't fulfil my needs and wants.
> As soon as I got the g710+ it grew on me and I couldn't stop typing on it.
> Then I got curious about other switches and other brands.
> I went to best buy, whilst being in the USA, and they had a few mechanical keyboards on show. Some that are actively recommended here and others that I hadn't heard of (probably due to my lack of knowledge in the subject).
> Anyway, tried the rest and then I came out of best buy and thought to myself: I'm so glad of my purchase. It was the right and best purchase, even though in the USA the g710+ goes for under £70, half of what I paid.
> Long story short: there still isn't a keyboard that fulfils what I wanted, apart from the G710+.
> Couple good technology, with a good brand, I find it utterly ridiculous to remove this keyboard from the recommended list. I would like to know why it is wanting to be removed.
> Is it because some fanboys can't stand cheaper products that perform as good, or is it maybe the fact that it has more features and product support?


I'm pretty sure the Corsair K95 does the same as the G710+.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just because a board isn't on the list doesn't mean you should avoid it like the plague.
> 
> I'm not convinced it should be taken off, so I will put up a poll soon (once I can get a mod to take the poll down when it's completed).
> 
> 
> 
> A poll will only bring votes of non-owners who don't know or do not like Logitech perhaps on a personal level. If you do a poll, perhaps do one for all the keyboards on that list in all fairness. As I've come to learn polls are popularity votes mostly without much merit to back up the voters decision.
> 
> EDIT: One can argue for the price there might be better keyboards out there, still feel regardless it's a worthy keyboard to recommend having been an owner now for quite some time. Love the brown mx keys and the O-rings it has to dampen sound further. For my needs in the room I use this keyboard it's a plus.
Click to expand...

Ok fine.

As long as no other problems crop up, the G710+ stays.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

From when I was looking, it doesn't.
If I'm not mistaken:
The switch is red and it isn't FULLY mechanical either. Only the letters are, all numbers, keypads etc on the corsair are membrane.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> From when I was looking, it doesn't.
> If I'm not mistaken:
> The switch is red and it isn't FULLY mechanical either. Only the letters are, all numbers, keypads etc on the corsair are membrane.


You're thinking of the K90, the K95 is fully mechanical.


----------



## Jixr

Yup, the k90 was trash but the k95 is a very very good board. ( not to mention there is strong evidence to say it was actually designed by logitech )

Only thing i didn't like about it besides my personal dislike of red switches was that you can't put a custom full keycap set on it. and the macro key area base is plastic while the rest is aluminium.


----------



## Paradigm84

Boards to be added:

Corsair K95
Corsair K70
Corsair K65
Leopold FC660C (or did I add it earlier?)
KBT Oni
KBC Poker
Noppoo Choc Mini

Pending release and review:

Ducky Shine 3
Ducky Mini
WASD V2 (Code edition hopefully also)

Does that sound acceptable? I'd appreciate opinions from anyone with experience of the boards.


----------



## Crazy9000

Full size Topre should also be updated to the 104u.

I'd also add in EK's 87u. The default blue lights on Realforce are pretty bright, EK's uses red. The even weighting could be considered better for gamers. https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se19e0


----------



## Jixr

I might throw in the Quickfire Xt, it is supposed to replace the quickfire pro, and is basically a full keyed quickfire rapid. Its very new but have heard good things. Its cheap, comes in blues, reds, greens, and blacks, and is a costar board, you can get full keycap sets for it, and i'll post my personal review once mine comes in the mail monday.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *A question for all you keyboard enthusiasts, do you think the G710+ has had enough issues to warrant removing it from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list?*
> 
> Furthermore I'm going to be adding a "Compact" size to each category as I feel the list is missing some excellent 60% size boards. As such I'd appreciate your input via the form in the OP of the above link.


No. I have only had the board for two weeks, but I have NO issues at all to report. Board is great and works as advertized. Only qualm at all is the orange ring around the G keys. I knew that going into the purchase. I think it is probably one of the best fully featured mechanical boards out there. As a matter of fact, I forgot all about the G710+ being a brown switch board until I visited the recommended mechanical keyboard thread, and that is the ONLY reason I even bought the board over the competition. So in short, without that recommendation by OCN, I wouldn't have known that Logitech even made a mech. board with browns.


----------



## Swag

I honestly don't see the point in removing it.

Unless there have been numerous cases of customer dissatisfaction, then remove it, but so far I have yet to hear a huge complaint out of it that was towards the build rather than the user preference. There will always be someone who hates a keyboard for something they don't like, but that same thing they don't like might be someone else's favorite aspect. Some people will not like a Ducky Cherry MX Blue keyboard or a Corsair keyboard because they don't like the switch or they don't like the size of the keyboard, doesn't mean the keyboard is faulty. Just user preference.

If a keyboard is known to be bad, like one of those no-brand keyboards that you buy from Wal-Mart and breaks in a week, that's when it's removed from the Recommended if it was even put on it the first place.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in removing it.
> 
> Unless there have been numerous cases of customer dissatisfaction, then remove it, but so far I have yet to hear a huge complaint out of it that was towards the build rather than the user preference. There will always be someone who hates a keyboard for something they don't like, but that same thing they don't like might be someone else's favorite aspect. Some people will not like a Ducky Cherry MX Blue keyboard or a Corsair keyboard because they don't like the switch or they don't like the size of the keyboard, doesn't mean the keyboard is faulty. Just user preference.
> 
> If a keyboard is known to be bad, like one of those no-brand keyboards that you buy from Wal-Mart and breaks in a week, that's when it's removed from the Recommended if it was even put on it the first place.


So uhh...why is the G710+ on the list but not the BWU 2013 Stealth?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> So uhh...why is the G710+ on the list but not the BWU 2013 Stealth?


Cause its popular and fashionable to hate Razer here on OCN.


----------



## Swag

Ask OP to add if you want, but list out reasons why it's good.

I have one, it broke on me after a few months of use (around 4 months). I am harsh to my keyboards but a Cherry MX board shouldn't break that easily. But you can ask for it to be added still.


----------



## Nuzart

Ha, my first mech was a BWU.. It arrived broken.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know why I didn't get the corsair...because it didn't exist when I bought the keyboard.
The k95, came out a few months after I bought mine. At the time the k90 was the only option. I remember swag pm'ing me about it too







!

Btw, the keyboard I was going to go for if it was out was the ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro but that too wasn't released.


----------



## marduke83

+1 for keeping the g710+, I've had mine for about 5 months and have not had any problems with it, infact it has been flawless for me. The feel for me is perfect, and it's not overly noisy (which is what I dislike about mx blues), and it is almost an identicle layout to my old g110 which I loved. But yeah I haven't had any problems with my g710+. Not sure why there is so much hate/dislike for it on here, and seems like most people on here bagging it have probably never used/tried one, or it just didn't fit their personal tastes.I've heard other brands having initial release issues aswell, but they seem to get praised on here.. internet logic eh.


----------



## CreepyDan

Just picked up a cm storm quickfire pro. It was cheap, mech, and "partially" backlit. Loving the feel of the keys so far, which is something I never expected. Just the noise is taking some getting used to.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ask OP to add if you want, but list out reasons why it's good.
> 
> I have one, it broke on me after a few months of use (around 4 months). I am harsh to my keyboards but a Cherry MX board shouldn't break that easily. But you can ask for it to be added still.


I've looked through Newegg...looks like the 710+ has its own fair share of issues, arguably even more than the BWU.
Some pros of the BWU:
-Good looks, case doesn't look half bad if you don't mind glossy and the size
-Backlighting
-MX Blue/MX Brown
-Price is very reasonable for backlit--Mac version is under $100 on Newegg at the moment
I'm not saying the G710+ shouldn't be on the list, but I want to point out that the BWU shouldn't be forgotten just because it might be overhyped or mainstream. There's really not much wrong with it, plus they go for $45-$55 used on Geekhack so they can be had for extremely cheap.


----------



## Paradigm84

More votes please: http://www.overclock.net/t/1405830/keyboard-of-the-month-july-13


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I've looked through Newegg...looks like the 710+ has its own fair share of issues, arguably even more than the BWU.
> Some pros of the BWU:
> -Good looks, case doesn't look half bad if you don't mind glossy and the size
> -Backlighting
> -MX Blue/MX Brown
> -Price is very reasonable for backlit--Mac version is under $100 on Newegg at the moment
> I'm not saying the G710+ shouldn't be on the list, but I want to point out that the BWU shouldn't be forgotten just because it might be overhyped or mainstream. There's really not much wrong with it, plus they go for $45-$55 used on Geekhack so they can be had for extremely cheap.


Newegg reviews. They're stupid on a whole entire level ... all the time.
I've seen reviews on the FX6350 saying it ran very hot on the stock heatsink and some say it runs slow like crap and most saying the other way round


----------



## bobfig

why not just create a category for "Mainstream keyboards" put the logitech, razer, and coolermaster in?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> why not just create a category for "Mainstream keyboards" put the logitech, razer, and coolermaster in?


Mainstream might imply to some that they are lesser boards than the "enthusiast" level boards, when boards like the CM QFR are excellent and nearly as good (if not on par) with some of the best "enthusiast" MX switch boards out there.


----------



## bobfig

well i got the new Ducky shine 3 in today its the red led and brown switch









all i have to say is that its awesome!!! my first mechanical keyboard and its dam nice. you guys know most of the details of the keyboard but i when i took it out i was surprise how heavy it was. its nice to type on and i have to say i wish it was a tad heavier in the keystroke. i think cherry greens would of been perfect for me. now im just waiting on the gray key caps i ordered that should be here next week but that will be another day.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice! I think you might be the first person to have one here.

Could you possibly put it on a desk and check how much it flexes? Wondering what the build quality is like, but if you'd rather not then no worries.


----------



## bobfig

the build quality is like 5 times better then the logitec g110 i am replacing. i will say it dose flex but you really have to be pushing on it. under the normal typing conditions it wont do any flexing. if i had to say its would be worthy of at least 10lbs of pressure























this is me trying to put all the force threw my thumb on it while holding my phone and pushing the shutter button at the same time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Could you hold it by both sides and try to flex it by twisting it? (Not with a huge amount of pressure though)


----------



## bobfig

Sorry only have 2 hands so no pics. It will flex but it's not bad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Sorry only have 2 hands so no pics. It will flex but it's not bad.


That's fine, I was looking for feedback more than pics of it flexed, thanks for the help!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I've looked through Newegg...looks like the 710+ has its own fair share of issues, arguably even more than the BWU.
> Some pros of the BWU:
> -Good looks, case doesn't look half bad if you don't mind glossy and the size
> -Backlighting
> -MX Blue/MX Brown
> -Price is very reasonable for backlit--Mac version is under $100 on Newegg at the moment
> I'm not saying the G710+ shouldn't be on the list, but I want to point out that the BWU shouldn't be forgotten just because it might be overhyped or mainstream. There's really not much wrong with it, plus they go for $45-$55 used on Geekhack so they can be had for extremely cheap.


Rule #27 of OCN -

Never use NewEgg reviews as a source of product reviews. It makes you look bad and all those associated with you. lol.


----------



## phillyd

For the BW 2013 series, I'll vouch for their moderate decency. I have the tournament and used the Ultimate. Only complaint is the keycaps. They are thin ABS, with a TERRIBLE font. also the function row is a bit jacked.

But for the price of the BWT, it's a pretty good competitor of the QuickFire Rapid which has a more simple look and inarguable better quality, but a lot of people hate the finish. I love the Matte finish of the BWT and the green Razer logo is cool.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For the BW 2013 series, I'll vouch for their moderate decency. I have the tournament and used the Ultimate. Only complaint is the keycaps. They are thin ABS, with a TERRIBLE font. also the function row is a bit jacked.
> 
> But for the price of the BWT, it's a pretty good competitor of the QuickFire Rapid which has a more simple look and inarguable better quality, but a lot of people hate the finish. I love the Matte finish of the BWT and the green Razer logo is cool.


Another plus you get with the QFR is that you can customize the keyboard by changing the keycaps. I have an older BWU, the first version that was released so a couple years under its belt. Like I stated previously, it started losing functionality in the first few months. It is usable still but there are occasions where you're going to have to stop typing, wait a second, and repress the key solidly to get it to work.


----------



## phillyd

You can change the keycaps on the Razer you just need a different spacebar and some extra 1x1 keys for the function row. I had a BWU of the first gen and it bugged out a LOT. The Tournament has never had an issue though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You can change the keycaps on the Razer you just need a different spacebar and some extra 1x1 keys for the function row. I had a BWU of the first gen and it bugged out a LOT. The Tournament has never had an issue though.


My only Razer part now is my mousepad. I don't want to spend $130 on a BW if I can get the same for a Ducky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You can change the keycaps on the Razer you just need a different spacebar and some extra 1x1 keys for the function row. I had a BWU of the first gen and it bugged out a LOT. The Tournament has never had an issue though.


A non-standard spacebar which is much harder to find than the regular version.

I have enough trouble trying to find a PBT UK-ISO set, and that's a lot more prevalent than the layout of a single board like the BWU.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For the BW 2013 series, I'll vouch for their moderate decency. I have the tournament and used the Ultimate. Only complaint is the keycaps. They are thin ABS, with a TERRIBLE font. also the function row is a bit jacked.
> 
> But for the price of the BWT, it's a pretty good competitor of the QuickFire Rapid which has a more simple look and inarguable better quality, but a lot of people hate the finish. I love the Matte finish of the BWT and the green Razer logo is cool.


I think by now everyone knows about the quality of the QFR and CM keyboards, there really isn't any new keyboard better for the price than a QFR when it's on sale. Though the font on the QFR and BW are both similar, QFR uses Costar stabilizers and has excellent build quality. Looking through the list of recommended keyboard, the list is a bit flawed imo. Most of the recommendations are quite expensive besides the CM line, but keyboards from Keycool and HPE are great quality yet low price just like the QFR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Rule #27 of OCN -
> 
> Never use NewEgg reviews as a source of product reviews. It makes you look bad and all those associated with you. lol.


Well I'm not really sure what I should use as a source for the reliability of a product. At least those guys can tell whether their product is broken or not. Obvious things like LED's going out on the G710+ can be pointed out in a review no matter how uninformed the writer may be.


----------



## neo0031

Just ordered a CM QuickFire TK with brown switches (Thanks to Paradigm for help!). Quite excited and can't wait to join the club.









(Disclaimer: Mechanical Keyboard virgin here)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think by now everyone knows about the quality of the QFR and CM keyboards, there really isn't any new keyboard better for the price than a QFR when it's on sale. Though the font on the QFR and BW are both similar, QFR uses Costar stabilizers and has excellent build quality. Looking through the list of recommended keyboard, the list is a bit flawed imo. Most of the recommendations are quite expensive besides the CM line, but keyboards from Keycool and HPE are great quality yet low price just like the QFR.


They would be on the list if people were suggesting them...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think by now everyone knows about the quality of the QFR and CM keyboards, there really isn't any new keyboard better for the price than a QFR when it's on sale. Though the font on the QFR and BW are both similar, QFR uses Costar stabilizers and has excellent build quality. Looking through the list of recommended keyboard, the list is a bit flawed imo. Most of the recommendations are quite expensive besides the CM line, but keyboards from Keycool and HPE are great quality yet low price just like the QFR.
> Well I'm not really sure what I should use as a source for the reliability of a product. At least those guys can tell whether their product is broken or not. Obvious things like LED's going out on the G710+ can be pointed out in a review no matter how uninformed the writer may be.


Keycool? ... I don't think so.


----------



## nubbinator

I'm kind of confused about why the QPad is on the list of recommended keyboards.

And you might want to include something about the common issues of LEDs burning out or not working on the Pure.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, from now on, if you have any reasons why a board shouldn't be on the list *PM me directly*, I do my best to keep the list informative and helpful, but some of you may have experience with the boards that I do not.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Keycool? ... I don't think so.


Their PBT TKL costs the same as the Rosewill board you have on Newegg...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Their PBT TKL costs the same as the Rosewill board you have on Newegg...


I can buy them for 60SGD direct for china, i bought my RK9000 for 99SGD but you didn't consider quality since you haven't bought one before ...
I bought a keycool 87 PBT last week only to sell it off today. In short, i hate it. The key font looks horrid on the arrows, it flexes quite a bit certainly the rosewill is made by *costar*
And the keys that need stabilizers are a bit stiff









I haven't said anything about it because i'd rather leave it unmentioned. Not worth mentioning, sure it still feels okay compared to the BWU


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I can buy them for 60SGD direct for china, i bought my RK9000 for 99SGD but you didn't consider quality since you haven't bought one before ...
> I bought a keycool 87 PBT last week only to sell it off today. In short, i hate it. The key font looks horrid on the arrows, it flexes quite a bit certainly the rosewill is made by *costar*
> And the keys that need stabilizers are a bit stiff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything about it because i'd rather leave it unmentioned. Not worth mentioning, sure it still feels okay compared to the BWU


Keycool also has Costar boards http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43143.msg920703#msg920703
Rosewill doesn't offer anything except full size AFAIK which isn't ideal for most people, especially gamers. imo the Rosewill logo is far more ugly than the Keycool keyboard, it makes the RK9000 look like a $2 membrane without the WASD and arrow cluster and Esc keys.


----------



## xV1ral

So a few pages back, I promised to post pics of some keycaps I ordered from geek_feng on eBay. Just now had time to get some pics in natural light.

Here's a pic of the keycaps on my keyboards:

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way both sets look. The colors on the rainbow set look a little paler than what's shown in the product images on eBay, and I had a lot of trouble trying to discern the green keys from the light yellow ones. They're actually paler in-person than in my picture. I guess they just photograph really well?

For comparison, here's what was shown in the eBay listing:


Nevertheless, I like the way they look with LEDs on:

You can't really see it in pictures, but the molding around the stem actually shows through when backlighting is on, even on the lowest setting. It's most noticeable on the R1, numpad +, and numpad enter keys. I wish this wasn't the case, but it's not a huge bother. Also, I ended up keeping the default Ducky spacebar; the spacebar in the set kept getting stuck in the down position when pressed.


For some reason, the caps lock key is a slightly different shade of white. This is most noticeable when caps lock is toggled, which thankfully isn't often. The set also included a stepped caps lock key that is the same shade as the other white keys, I may just switch to that.

As I mentioned before, the "white" PBT caps I got are not quite off-white. Here's a comparison with one of my other white keys:


I didn't show a comparison from the tops of the keys, since the top of the bright white key is mostly covered with a graphic. Without any other white keys present, the off-white shade is not noticeable. I was originally hoping to use the bright white key with the white PBT set, but the color difference becomes pretty obvious when they are on the same keyboard together. Oh well, they are different heights anyway.


----------



## phillyd

I get that it makes no sense to get a BWU because it is overpriced, but when a BWT can be found for $65-70 new often, then it is a good competitor for the QFR. It has some pros and cons to the QFR though.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I get that it makes no sense to get a BWU because it is overpriced, but when a BWT can be found for $65-70 new often, then it is a good competitor for the QFR. It has some pros and cons to the QFR though.


You trade quality for size, macro keys, and backlighting. That is a pretty fair trade that depends on user preference I'd say. Question is, can you REALLY get a new one for $65 _regularly?_ once in a blue moon doesn't really count when that is _normal_ (non sale) price for the QFR.


----------



## phillyd

You aren't realizing that I'm referencing the BlackWidow Tournament. It isn't the ultimate, it's a TKL with no backlighting, no macros. It has been $70 on Newegg for months. And newegg has had open box stocked for $52 for a while.

It is the same kind of board as the QFR, just has a more stylized body, a more matte finish, a glowing logo, a slightly nicer sleeved cable, a different secondary function key (media keys and such) layout, and slightly thinner keycaps.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You aren't realizing that I'm referencing the BlackWidow Tournament. It isn't the ultimate, it's a TKL with no backlighting, no macros.
> 
> It is the same kind of board as the QFR, just has a more stylized body, a more matte finish, a glowing logo, a slightly nicer sleeved cable, a different secondary function key (media keys and such) layout, and slightly thinner keycaps.


I wasn't aware that razer had released a TKL board. I had assumed the BWT was just the name of their newest revision of the BWU similar to the onza and the onza tournament, etc.

At any rate, the QFR offers excellent quality at a consistently low price. If this BWT doesn't offer full size, macro keys, and backlighting... then it's hard to see why you would want to pay more, or even the same for it as you could get the QFR. Razer would have had to seriously increase their quality and reduce their pricing to match the QFR in any objective qualities.

I suppose cosmetic preference is always a factor, but if you're gonna use that as a point of recommendation, we should have some hello-kitty colored boards on the list due to being a fairly popular cosmetic theme for female users.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I wasn't aware that razer had released a TKL board. I had assumed the BWT was just the name of their newest revision of the BWU similar to the onza and the onza tournament, etc.
> 
> At any rate, the QFR offers excellent quality at a consistently low price. If this BWT doesn't offer full size, macro keys, and backlighting... then it's hard to see why you would want to pay more, or even the same for it as you could get the QFR. Razer would have had to seriously increase their quality and reduce their pricing to match the QFR in any objective qualities.
> 
> I suppose cosmetic preference is always a factor, but if you're gonna use that as a point of recommendation, we should have some hello-kitty colored boards on the list due to being a fairly popular cosmetic theme for female users.


BWT is a model in the Blackwidow line, the full size version of a BWT is the Blackwidow itself. The BWT itself is a lot cheaper than a QFR with blues right now, $20 less at $60 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114029 AFAIK there are no sales going on for the QFR, though they do happen very often. People should have their choices here, $60 for a TKL mechanical keyboard is really not bad. Though nothing rivals the value of the QFR, and there's a reason why Ducky, KBT and other companies still sells so well. Razer keyboards should still be considered, the BWT in specific has a better looking case if you don't mind the size and the good-looking logo with green LED's.

By the way, if you have one of those kid-themed keyboards, I'd be willing to pay big money for it, specifically a Filco Dino.
Edit: QFR is $75 on Amazon, not $80 like on newegg.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> BWT is a model in the Blackwidow line, the full size version of a BWT is the Blackwidow itself. The BWT itself is a lot cheaper than a QFR with blues right now, $20 less at $60 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114029 AFAIK there are no sales going on for the QFR, though they do happen very often. People should have their choices here, $60 for a TKL mechanical keyboard is really not bad. Though nothing rivals the value of the QFR, and there's a reason why Ducky, KBT and other companies still sells so well. Razer keyboards should still be considered, the BWT in specific has a better looking case if you don't mind the size and the good-looking logo with green LED's.
> 
> By the way, if you have one of those kid-themed keyboards, I'd be willing to pay big money for it, specifically a Filco Dino.
> Edit: QFR is $75 on Amazon, not $80 like on newegg.


Someone needs to tell Razer that their KB font is disgusting. Other than that, I have to agree it is one of the prettier TKL boards I've seen (Although I still think the pure and race are just visually worlds sexier, but they don't really count as they are disgusting PCB mounts).

The real question though it quality. Between my X-Armor U(BL and my friends BWU, my X-Armor is the winner quality wise... and that's just sad considering how openly hated the X-Armor line is. The QFR on the other hand I've only seen truly surpassed by boards which are no longer in production with metal casings and keycaps. The BWT has got to be worlds better than it's full size brothers (which might be the case, I honestly have no idea, but I'm doubtful) if it's going to compete with the QFR on any level other than cosmetics.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> So a few pages back, I promised to post pics of some keycaps I ordered from geek_feng on eBay. Just now had time to get some pics in natural light.
> 
> Here's a pic of the keycaps on my keyboards:
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way both sets look. The colors on the rainbow set look a little paler than what's shown in the product images on eBay, and I had a lot of trouble trying to discern the green keys from the light yellow ones. They're actually paler in-person than in my picture. I guess they just photograph really well?


First review I've seen for the rainbow keycaps
to be honest I never have the guts to order keycaps from China
nevertheless well reviewed!


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Someone needs to tell Razer that their KB font is disgusting. Other than that, I have to agree it is one of the prettier TKL boards I've seen (Although I still think the pure and race are just visually worlds sexier, but they don't really count as they are disgusting PCB mounts).
> 
> The real question though it quality. Between my X-Armor U(BL and my friends BWU, my X-Armor is the winner quality wise... and that's just sad considering how openly hated the X-Armor line is. The QFR on the other hand I've only seen truly surpassed by boards which are no longer in production with metal casings and keycaps. The BWT has got to be worlds better than it's full size brothers (which might be the case, I honestly have no idea, but I'm doubtful) if it's going to compete with the QFR on any level other than cosmetics.


Unfortunately the QFR also has a terrible 1337 g4m3r font. I do have to say we're going to need someone who has owned both boards to help bring clarity here. At the moment however 60$ is i think the cheapest board besides the monoprice one. I'm not sure if this could warrant an all the time recommendation but it might do well at this very moment.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I wasn't aware that razer had released a TKL board. I had assumed the BWT was just the name of their newest revision of the BWU similar to the onza and the onza tournament, etc.
> 
> At any rate, the QFR offers excellent quality at a consistently low price. If this BWT doesn't offer full size, macro keys, and backlighting... then it's hard to see why you would want to pay more, or even the same for it as you could get the QFR. Razer would have had to seriously increase their quality and reduce their pricing to match the QFR in any objective qualities.
> 
> I suppose cosmetic preference is always a factor, but if you're gonna use that as a point of recommendation, we should have some hello-kitty colored boards on the list due to being a fairly popular cosmetic theme for female users.


Yeah the Quickfire Rapid isn't full size or backlit either. And it's more expensive. You can use macros with both the QFR and the BWT but there are no dedicated macro keys on either. Let me put it more clearly

QFR:
Slight better quality, non-internet (but lower function) software, thicker keycaps, slightly better font, simpler design, spare WASD keycaps, less matte finish, different media layout, higher price

BWT:
slightly lower quality, cloud-based and more featureful software, slightly thinner keycaps, slightly worse font, flashier design, no extra keycaps, matte finish, different (better?) media key layout, lower price.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> First review I've seen for the rainbow keycaps
> to be honest I never have the guts to order keycaps from China
> nevertheless well reviewed!


They are Keycool caps if I remember correctly. You don't really have anything to worry about with that. In fact, there are a lot of awesome caps you can get off of taobao like some nice KBC caps.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They are Keycool caps if I remember correctly. You don't really have anything to worry about with that. In fact, there are a lot of awesome caps you can get off of taobao like some nice KBC caps.


I've been eyeing gold keycaps
thing is, its so hard to understand Taobao site even with google translate
the proxy agent doesnt even help

Edit: Just realize your name from GH, love your work on wooden puller!


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> First review I've seen for the rainbow keycaps
> to be honest I never have the guts to order keycaps from China
> nevertheless well reviewed!


I should mention that these are blank POM rainbow keycaps. I've seen a few other rainbow sets, including the ones made by Keycool, but they all had legends on them.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> BWT is a model in the Blackwidow line, the full size version of a BWT is the Blackwidow itself. The BWT itself is a lot cheaper than a QFR with blues right now, $20 less at $60 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114029 AFAIK there are no sales going on for the QFR, though they do happen very often. People should have their choices here, $60 for a TKL mechanical keyboard is really not bad. Though nothing rivals the value of the QFR, and there's a reason why Ducky, KBT and other companies still sells so well. Razer keyboards should still be considered, the BWT in specific has a better looking case if you don't mind the size and the good-looking logo with green LED's.
> 
> By the way, if you have one of those kid-themed keyboards, I'd be willing to pay big money for it, specifically a Filco Dino.
> Edit: QFR is $75 on Amazon, not $80 like on newegg.


AAND any razer product quality is crappy. Just ask my friend who has a first-gen BW and another friend who just had his Razer headset (can't remember which) break after a year despite costing a bomb


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AAND any razer product quality is crappy. Just ask my friend who has a first-gen BW and another friend who just had his Razer headset (can't remember which) break after a year despite costing a bomb


Hmm... so two cases each of a single unrelated product out of a lineup of like 80 or so products each with at least 3 revisions spanning multiple manufacturers is a definitive indicator of the quality of their entire catalog?

So, you know Intel has had retrograde degenerative bugs in it's chipset drivers at least twice within the same generation as your Xeon? Kingston HyperX modules have had several completely defective batches clear QC and ship to customers, Gigabyte released specifically your UD5 motherboard with flawed firmware flashing utilities that could destabilize intel RAID arrays and BIOS firmware that could erase SSD data, and oh wait what's that? Oh you poor soul you own a Razer Goliathus (despite apparently not owning a mouse, which is a bit odd and all but lets look past that last bit).

Seriously though, I have no great love of Razer, but some statements are just too false to let fly.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AAND any razer product quality is crappy. Just ask my friend who has a first-gen BW and another friend who just had his Razer headset (can't remember which) break after a year despite costing a bomb


The DA2013 is one of the best FPS mice on the market right now sensor-wise and they have the shape pretty well done. Their Goliathus mousepads are used by a countless number of gamers, no complaints there either. Most people don't seem to be having QC issues with the Blade either.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hmm... so two cases each of a single unrelated product out of a lineup of like 80 or so products each with at least 3 revisions spanning multiple manufacturers is a definitive indicator of the quality of their entire catalog?
> 
> So, you know Intel has had retrograde degenerative bugs in it's chipset drivers at least twice within the same generation as your Xeon? Kingston HyperX modules have had several completely defective batches clear QC and ship to customers, Gigabyte released specifically your UD5 motherboard with flawed firmware flashing utilities that could destabilize intel RAID arrays and BIOS firmware that could erase SSD data, and oh wait what's that? Oh you poor soul you own a Razer Goliathus (despite apparently not owning a mouse, which is a bit odd and all but lets look past that last bit).
> 
> Seriously though, I have no great love of Razer, but some statements are just too false to let fly.


I thought the nature of our chat was about their gaming peripherals? Not everything? My problem with razer is not that only me (who has bought their BW in the past, what a idiot i was) but the friends around have had their razers failing.
Add to the overpriced nature of them
Perhaps you didn't know that Intel, Kingston and Gigabyte took steps to rectify their mistakes. Crap happens and they rectified it. But razer? They didn't fix my BW even if it broke repeatedly, like 5 times in a year ... I just threw it out of the window after that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> The DA2013 is one of the best FPS mice on the market right now sensor-wise and they have the shape pretty well done. Their Goliathus mousepads are used by a countless number of gamers, no complaints there either. Most people don't seem to be having QC issues with the Blade either.


My friend bought a DA2012 ... broke 6 months in. And that was with low-usage. RMA'd AND BROKE TWICE.
I use a goliathus myself ... love the low-price i got it for but hate the fact that it took 2 rounds of cleaning it to get rid of the trapped particles. I don't have such a problem with the Sargas 900 i usually keep elsewhere as i still want to use the goliathus


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I thought the nature of our chat was about their gaming peripherals? Not everything? My problem with razer is not that only me (who has bought their BW in the past, what a idiot i was) but the friends around have had their razers failing.
> Add to the overpriced nature of them
> Perhaps you didn't know that Intel, Kingston and Gigabyte took steps to rectify their mistakes. Crap happens and they rectified it. But razer? They didn't fix my BW even if it broke repeatedly, like 5 times in a year ... I just threw it out of the window after that
> My friend bought a DA2012 ... broke 6 months in. And that was with low-usage. RMA'd AND BROKE TWICE.
> I use a goliathus myself ... love the low-price i got it for but hate the fact that it took 2 rounds of cleaning it to get rid of the trapped particles. I don't have such a problem with the Sargas 900 i usually keep elsewhere as i still want to use the goliathus


Perhaps you and your friends are just getting bad batches. I'm not a big fan of Razer. In-fact, I support Logitech far above Razer; However, I've owned my Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for close to three years now and it works as if it's brand new. Never had driver problems, never had ANYTHING go wrong with it. I also own the DA2013, which is an amazing mouse. I switched to it cause I needed a new mouse at the time (I went through a couple of mice before this Logitech G5, G400, G500, and G700- of course, throughout all the years). I play a lot of competitive gaming (used to play Counter-Strike: Source in CAL-I and CAL-IM) and still play Team Fortress 2 (UGC Silver League), so my peripherals tend to wear down real fast, but so far, all my Razer products are doing quite fine, even after all the usage they're taking. The ONLY Razer product I ever experienced to be crap was their Carcharias. That headset was pretty flimsy and the wires worn down and volume knob broke after a year of use, but of course, the Charcharias is one of their cheaper products, so the outcome wasn't surprising.

In-the-end, I still prefer Logitech products, but I've yet encountered anything truly negative about Razer products other than their higher end prices.


----------



## phillyd

And did you try to get razer to fix it? In what way did it break? Razer RMA'd a very slightly faulty controller I bought from them without an issue. Had a new controller in 7 days from when I shipped my old one out. It had been like 8 months since I bought it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> And did you try to get razer to fix it? In what way did it break? Razer RMA'd a very slightly faulty controller I bought from them without an issue. Had a new controller in 7 days from when I shipped my old one out. It had been like 8 months since I bought it.


Always the same issue, 1 of the key switches always going out.
Which idiot buys the same faulty keyboard twice ... hell even five times. I RMA'd it 4 times in a row


----------



## phillyd

Hmm that's strange. I'm yet to come across any issues with Razer products, but the old keyboards seemed to be problematic. With the 2013 batch though, so far, so good.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm that's strange. I'm yet to come across any issues with Razer products, but the old keyboards seemed to be problematic. With the 2013 batch though, so far, so good.


Hopefully so but i lost all hope with them.
I don't go by brands when i first buy but if that particular brand has always been breaking down for me (HP, DARN THEM! THE TX2028-AU I HAD BROKE DOWN EVERY 3 MONTHS FOR A 3 YEAR PERIOD!) they are a no-no anymore in the future


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Hopefully so but i lost all hope with them.
> I don't go by brands when i first buy but if that particular brand has always been breaking down for me (HP, DARN THEM! THE TX2028-AU I HAD BROKE DOWN EVERY 3 MONTHS FOR A 3 YEAR PERIOD!) they are a no-no anymore in the future


I don't blame you. I'd be the same way if I experienced bad products constantly from a manufacturer, no matter what any review or person said positive about the products.


----------



## Paradigm84

Here is the final version of the KOTM keycap:


----------



## turilas

I just recently ordered MS Sidewinder X4 and only because my old is almost "raped to death", many reviewers have recommended it and it were on sale in cdon for 30 euros so is anyone here have used it for longtime and could share what like it have been ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah it looks fantastic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here is the final version of the KOTM keycap:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here is the final version of the KOTM keycap:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here is the final version of the KOTM keycap:


Simply beautiful...









Just curious, where might one order/design/make a custom keycap, online/UK if that's of any concern?


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'm liking that keycap


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Simply beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, where might one order/design/make a custom keycap, online/UK if that's of any concern?


http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/

I believe you'll have to contact them directly to organise it, and they do have minimum order quantities depending on the style of keycap you choose.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I managed to get a used Compaq G81 with cherry MX browns off of the OCN classifieds. Feels pretty cheap, but I paid $30 for it, so it wasn't a bad deal.

The keyboard doesn't have its switches plate mounted, so I can change out the internals of the switches if I want. Where exactly could one get new sliders and/or springs? I don't really like MX brown switches, and without them being plate mounted, the bump doesn't feel like too much.

I should also see if I can get a metal backplate screwed into this thing. It seems to have quite a bit of flex to it.


----------



## azianai

sold my FC660C as im just not the type of person to use 60% keyboard
got myself a Realforce 87 instead =D


----------



## Art Vanelay

I decided to try swapping out the keycaps on my new compaq keyboard to my quickfire rapid, since they are really nice double shot keycaps. I think they keyboard actually feels a lot better with these new keycaps. It does look a little strange because the boards use different stabilizers, so I couldn't transfer any of the long keys, though.

Even more strangely, I think the Compaq keyboard feel nicer too. I can actually feel the bump with the MX brown switches, which I could barely feel with the original keycaps. Strange, but it worked.

I now have two frankenboards.


----------



## phillyd

You can pop the tabs out of the bar stabilizered keys and put em in the other ones and they'll work if the keys are the same length.


----------



## Jixr

Hey everyone! I get my new Quickfire Rapid XT in tomorrow, since I've not seen any decent review of the board i'll be sure to create one, also ordered some custom novelty caps that I hope will be here soon ( minecraft creeper key ftw! )

I ordered it in blues, but my return it for reds/browns since I will be using it in the office. No one has complained about my current board I use, but back of my head is always a little worried they are just being polite and not saying anything. I've owned reds before, but didn't like how I couldn't tell if a key registered unless i bottomed out ( and had tons of typing typo's ) not sure if I like the idea of reds since some people say you cant notice the bump and just makes the key feel mushy.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You can pop the tabs out of the bar stabilizered keys and put em in the other ones and they'll work if the keys are the same length.


The Compaq has Cherry stabilizers and the QFR has costar stabilizers. Aren't the keycaps different for those? I could probably only switch out the backspace, enter and left shift, even if the different stabilizers require the same keycaps.

Also, I broke my keycap puller, so I can't even try at the moment.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The Compaq has Cherry stabilizers and the QFR has costar stabilizers. Aren't the keycaps different for those? I could probably only switch out the backspace, enter and left shift, even if the different stabilizers require the same keycaps.
> 
> Also, I broke my keycap puller, so I can't even try at the moment.


The cherry stabilizers just have the stabilizer wire on the inside of the keyboard
the costar ones have them on the outside.
you pull the little plastic tabs from your QFR keys and insert them into the compaq keys

UNLESS the compaq keycaps don't have the 3 mx holes on the bottom.

Basically it'll be a lot easier if you take a pic of the bottom of the keys and we can see what we're working with
Also your mods on the compaq are 1.5mods while QFR uses 1.25


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> The cherry stabilizers just have the stabilizer wire on the inside of the keyboard
> the costar ones have them on the outside.
> you pull the little plastic tabs from your QFR keys and insert them into the compaq keys
> 
> UNLESS the compaq keycaps don't have the 3 mx holes on the bottom.
> 
> Basically it'll be a lot easier if you take a pic of the bottom of the keys and we can see what we're working with


I'll take a picture when I can find where to buy a keycap puller.
Quote:


> Also your mods on the compaq are 1.5mods while QFR uses 1.25


mods?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> The cherry stabilizers just have the stabilizer wire on the inside of the keyboard
> the costar ones have them on the outside.
> you pull the little plastic tabs from your QFR keys and insert them into the compaq keys
> 
> UNLESS the compaq keycaps don't have the 3 mx holes on the bottom.
> 
> Basically it'll be a lot easier if you take a pic of the bottom of the keys and we can see what we're working with
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a picture when I can find where to buy a keycap puller.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also your mods on the compaq are 1.5mods while QFR uses 1.25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mods?
Click to expand...

Mods = modifier keys, i.e. Ctrl, Shift, Alt, Windows, Fn etc, any key that "modifies" the output of the key from normal.

1.5/1.25 refers to the width of the keycap, a standard letter keycap is 1, then the standard bottom row modifier keys are all 1.25.

EDIT: You could get a keycap puller here, or failing that, from WASD directly here.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Mods = modifier keys, i.e. Ctrl, Shift, Alt, Windows, Fn etc, any key that "modifies" the output of the key from normal.
> 
> 1.5/1.25 refers to the width of the keycap, a standard letter keycap is 1, then the standard bottom row modifier keys are all 1.25.
> 
> EDIT: You could get a keycap puller here, or failing that, from WASD directly here.


Oh yeah, all of the keys on the bottom row won't fit on my QFR, unfortunately. Capslock won't fit either, which is annoying, since the capslock LED on the QFR is really annoying looking.

I was also hoping to buy a keycap puller in person, since the shipping alone would make buying something that cheap online be useless.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh yeah, all of the keys on the bottom row won't fit on my QFR, unfortunately. Capslock won't fit either, which is annoying, since the capslock LED on the QFR is really annoying looking.
> 
> I was also hoping to buy a keycap puller in person, since the shipping alone would make buying something that cheap online be useless.


Not if you had Amazon Prime.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not if you had Amazon Prime.


There's no point to Amazon prime in Canada, since the selection of products from Amazon Canada is terrible.


----------



## xV1ral

You could always make your own keycap puller if you have a few large paperclips lying around.


----------



## wanako

Wireless Mechanical Keyboard. What's out there and what do you recommend? Go!!


----------



## Jixr

as far as I know there is only 1 or 2, and they are not that good. like a wireless gaming mouse, the wireless kinda takes away the high precision and n-key rollover of a wired keyboard ( not to mention the added expense ) and kinda takes away a big point of the mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Wireless Mechanical Keyboard. What's out there and what do you recommend? Go!!


http://kbtalkingusa.com/


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Wireless Mechanical Keyboard. What's out there and what do you recommend? Go!!


http://techkeys.us/collections/keyboards/products/kbtalking-pro-v1-1


----------



## bobfig

my green key cherry switch key chain cam in lineally!!!! its fun but the tassel that tethers the switch to the keys broke in shipping but its all good. as for a green switch i like the weight of pressing it's about perfect for me. now it dose make a clicky noise and thats kinda isnt my thing but its a good switch other wise.


----------



## neo0031

My first mechanical keyboard! I feel so grown up!







Thanks to my girlfriend getting this for my 21st.









Just unboxed!



With it plugged in and lit up (on my temporary desk no less.)



...and the confirmation of the Cherry MX brown switch:



I'm ecstatic if you can't tell.







And I can join as one of you guys and gals now.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My first mechanical keyboard! I feel so grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my girlfriend getting this for my 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just unboxed!
> 
> 
> 
> With it plugged in and lit up (on my temporary desk no less.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the confirmation of the Cherry MX brown switch:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ecstatic if you can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can join as one of you guys and gals now.


Welcome!
Be careful, it's addicting I'm on my 6th keyboard now


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Welcome!
> Be careful, it's addicting I'm on my 6th keyboard now


Haha! I thought they were supposed to last! With my financial status, I think this one is and should last me a long while. Oh typing on it now... feels so wrong and right at the same time... and the sounds is so awesome....









The FN key on the QFTK is rather strange though. It's either on at brightest or off for the led, and activated by long pressing the FN key...? Hmm... :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

I managed to switch out the long keys on my Compaq to my QFR. Turns out the right shift key on the compaq was the same length as the capslock on the QFR.

These keycaps are nice. The plastic feels like a really old set of dominoes.


----------



## dvalle22

Just got this in on saturday. First mechanical board. Ducky Shine 3. Loving it so far. Definitely won't be my last. Already plan on picking up another mech next week when I go to KC.

Low light pictures were trying to show how purple the blue leds looked.




Proof









Cherry Blues


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Haha! I thought they were supposed to last! With my financial status, I think this one is and should last me a long while. Oh typing on it now... feels so wrong and right at the same time... and the sounds is so awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FN key on the QFTK is rather strange though. It's either on at brightest or off for the led, and activated by long pressing the FN key...? Hmm... :/


It's a not a matter of them lasting a while-cause they will. It's a matter of addiction. I have 9 keyboards


----------



## xV1ral

That Shine 3's LEDs look so purple! Have all the Shines with blue LEDs looked like that? I've been reading about the confusion and outrage going around with people who ordered the purple Shine 3 complaining that it was definitely pink. I wonder if the purple LED's we've been seeing in pictures have actually been blue?


----------



## dvalle22

Most of the pictures on the ducky website would appear to be purple, but they are actually blue.


----------



## Ehpik

I'm currently considering the Ducky Shine 3 or CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate. Suggestions?


----------



## dvalle22

I really like my shine 3. The lighting modes are super awesome, even though they are really just for showing off.


----------



## boost

456GT with BSP Cherry Dyesubs


----------



## meiosis

No keycaps or PS/2 Converter :| Black switches...


----------



## Sniping

456GT


----------



## Sniping

@Art Vanelay Try a butterknife as a keycap puller. It works well.

Doublepost, sorry.


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> 
> 
> No keycaps or PS/2 Converter :| Black switches...


THATS A KNOCK OFF!!!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> 
> 
> No keycaps or PS/2 Converter :| Black switches...


She's a beauty.....
I mean... the keyboard...









again with the potato shot lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> 456GT with BSP Cherry Dyesubs


Very classy!
I can feel so much love for that keyboard
what switch is that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> THATS A KNOCK OFF!!!


Hey Boost, haven't seen you in ages!

Have you seen the KOTM keycap?


----------



## meiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> THATS A KNOCK OFF!!!


Your keycaps are made in China, pretty sure replica is even in the name. How do I know your 456gt is for real.


----------



## nubbinator

It's a work in progress, but here's my wood 60% case I've been working on so far. I'm waiting on standoffs to arrive. Once they do, I can turn the pilot holes into holes for the standoffs, mount them and check that they're flush with the PCB, cut the USB mini B hole, finish the case and then line the interior either with leather or flock it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking nice!

Considering getting a YOTS, if only I could get a US ANSI one here, or even better, import a US ANSI one so I don't have to spend ~$300 on a UK ISO one (I want my next board to be US ANSI for the keycap compatibility).


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> THATS A KNOCK OFF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Boost, haven't seen you in ages!
> 
> Have you seen the KOTM keycap?
Click to expand...

Hey man. Yea been a bit busy with work and haven't been on any of the forums much.

No where's the pics? Do I get. Kotm key since I did win one?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> 
> 
> No keycaps or PS/2 Converter :| Black switches...
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty.....
> I mean... the keyboard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with the potato shot lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> 456GT with BSP Cherry Dyesubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very classy!
> I can feel so much love for that keyboard
> what switch is that?
Click to expand...

55g mx blacks. Fully lubed and has switch stickers installed. Really nice board and highly recommended it to others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CptChiggs

NOOO! I told myself I wouldn't keep browsing this thread. The more I see this thread the more I want to purchase items.

I must keep this money for GTA 5. Ughugug


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looking nice!
> 
> Considering getting a YOTS, if only I could get a US ANSI one here, or even better, import a US ANSI one so I don't have to spend ~$300 on a UK ISO one (I want my next board to be US ANSI for the keycap compatibility).


The Ducky Shine 3 is awesome! It is my first mech and I am really loving it. I have one with blue LEDs and brown switches. The YOTS should be even cooler with that aluminum!








Here is my unboxing video of it:


----------



## CreepyDan

Hey guys just picked up my first mechanical keyboard ever. CM storm quickfire pro. I never really liked typing, but this thing makes typing so much more relaxing.

My desk is messy, so here's a cropped pic:



At only $80 I wasn't sure if it would be any good, but it feels very solid and the cherry browns feel great.


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, anyone want to explain to me what switch stickers are for?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone want to explain to me what switch stickers are for?


Quick google search and it says that it supposedly dampens the noise and help stabilize the switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> THATS A KNOCK OFF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Boost, haven't seen you in ages!
> 
> Have you seen the KOTM keycap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey man. Yea been a bit busy with work and haven't been on any of the forums much.
> 
> No where's the pics? Do I get. Kotm key since I did win one?
Click to expand...



And yes, you will get one as soon as they are ready to ship, as will everyone else that has won already (_AKIMbO_ even gets two of them







)


----------



## phillyd

You should organize a group buy, I'd buy at least 2


----------



## neo0031

^+1

Of course I'd want an inverted one from the one pictured. (Black keycap with white frame then black logo.)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You should organize a group buy, I'd buy at least 2


OCN doesn't do group buys and these keycaps can only be won, not bought.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OCN doesn't do group buys and these keycaps can only be won, not bought.


Darn


----------



## phillyd

Urgh...
I guess I'll have to win one then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't worry folks, we are planning on having another option for keycaps that are different from these but still branded with our logo which you can buy.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't worry folks, we are planning on having another option for keycaps that are different from these but still branded with our logo which you can buy.


Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't worry folks, we are planning on having another option for keycaps that are different from these but still branded with our logo which you can buy.


I was waiting for a PM back from ENT to see if I was allowed to mention that.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Don't worry folks, we are planning on having another option for keycaps that are different from these but still branded with our logo which you can buy.


This shall be the product to break my keycap virginity...









This is how it starts isn't it?! You get a mechanical keyboard, then you get one special keycap, then you want to match the top row... Next thing you know...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was waiting for a PM back from ENT to see if I was allowed to mention that.


Well aren't I terribad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Well aren't I terribad.


You are, stealing my thunder, bro!


----------



## crunkosaur

im planning on buying a mechanical tenkeyless, black switches. Looking at the ducky shine 2 tenkeyless, any other suggestions that are readily available in canada, or can be shipped at a decent?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> im planning on buying a mechanical tenkeyless, black switches. Looking at the ducky shine 2 tenkeyless, any other suggestions that are readily available in canada, or can be shipped at a decent?


Depends on the budget, whether you want backlighting, what switches you want, etc.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> im planning on buying a mechanical tenkeyless, black switches. Looking at the ducky shine 2 tenkeyless, any other suggestions that are readily available in canada, or can be shipped at a decent?


The CM quickfire rapid is really nice. The only thing it's missing would be backlighting, but otherwise it has just about everything you could want. The stock keycaps aren't great, though.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Hey guys! I'd like to be added to the club









Here's my kitten with my Ducky Shine II with MX Browns:



Here's the my other cat on it:



And here's that cat on my Model M:



These cats sure love technology.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Does anyone have some more info on o-rings to help silence a keyboard?
I just bought a Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake with MX Browns, and I like my keyboards to be as quiet as possible, will adding o-rings help?
Do I just pop off the keycaps and install them on the underside?

Any info will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Does anyone have some more info on o-rings to help silence a keyboard?
> I just bought a Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake with MX Browns, and I like my keyboards to be as quiet as possible, will adding o-rings help?
> Do I just pop off the keycaps and install them on the underside?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated, thanks


Hello Schubie, the O-rings are installed by just taking the keycap off and sliding the O-ring up the keycap stem, as so:



This will reduce the noise as when the switch bottoms out, you will have the plastic of the switch hitting the O-ring, rather than the plastic of the switch hitting the plastic underside of the keycap.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Does anyone have some more info on o-rings to help silence a keyboard?
> I just bought a Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake with MX Browns, and I like my keyboards to be as quiet as possible, will adding o-rings help?
> Do I just pop off the keycaps and install them on the underside?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated, thanks


O rings will help if you bottom the keys out a lot. As far as I know, you just pop the keycaps off and then put o-rings onto them.

Why exactly do you need the keyboard to be any more quiet? I can understand not wanting an IBM model M due to the noise, but browns are already pretty quiet.


----------



## Paradigm84

For a sound comparison:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> O rings will help if you bottom the keys out a lot. As far as I know, you just pop the keycaps off and then put o-rings onto them.
> 
> Why exactly do you need the keyboard to be any more quiet? I can understand not wanting an IBM model M due to the noise, but browns are already pretty quiet.


I don't even have it yet, so I don't know for sure.
I just don't like noisy keyboards or fans, I am one of those people that like it to be quiet as possible.
But I will make the judgement call once they keyboard arrive, but as a first time Cherry MX user, I am going to guess I will be bottoming out the keys a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For a sound comparison:


Awesome Video, thanks for posting it


----------



## connectwise

Will it help with the feel of the keyboard at all if you bottom out? I have a mx black based keyboard and the feel of it is just terrible. Wondering if O rings will help with making it easier to type on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Will it help with the feel of the keyboard at all if you bottom out? I have a mx black based keyboard and the feel of it is just terrible. Wondering if O rings will help with making it easier to type on.


O-rings will soften the landing aswell as reducing the sound of bottoming out, especially if you got some softer O-rings.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I don't even have it yet, so I don't know for sure.
> I just don't like noisy keyboards or fans, I am one of those people that like it to be quiet as possible.
> But I will make the judgement call once they keyboard arrive, but as a first time Cherry MX user, I am going to guess I will be bottoming out the keys a lot.


Well, with a tactile keyboard, you shouldn't be bottoming the keys out anyway, so o-rings aren't really going to help all that much. I own an MX brown keyboard and even if you bottom out the keys relatively hard it doesn't make all that much noise. One with plate mounted switches would be quite a bit louder, but it still would be reasonably quiet.

IMO, touch typing is the best way to make your keyboard quiet, unless you have a model M.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends on the budget, whether you want backlighting, what switches you want, etc.


I like the lighting effects on the shine 2. Are there any plans on ducky making a tenkeyless shine 3? What would the major differences be if i waiting for such a keyboard? i like the Duckys because ive heard they are top quality and a decent price at NCIX here in canada. I want a 10keyles because i plan to have it on top of my desk and would like to be as spacialy conservative as possible. I play Dota2 ALOT and would like a keyswitch that would help me maximize my skills. Pressing the wrong key can have disastrous effects in dota, because of this i am leaning towards the MX black switches, as they are linier and have more actuation force than reds. I fear reds might be too light for me. also, being able to accurately double tap the key is of paramount importance. They keyboard will be a gift, so price isnt much of an issue, as long as its sub 150$ and available in canada.


----------



## bobfig

yes they are but it will be like 2-4 months from now.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> yes they are but it will be like 2-4 months from now.


What are the major differences between the Shine 2 and 3? More lighting programs and a dragon on the spacebar?


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> What are the major differences between the Shine 2 and 3? More lighting programs and a dragon on the spacebar?


More lighting modes and the RGB LEDs in the space bar


----------



## crunkosaur

ill probably just end up going with the shine 2 then. Do O-Rings reduce the actuation length (how far you can press the key down)? If so, is this a hindrance to MX-black switches?

Are there any retailers in Canada that sell O rings ?


----------



## jhaze84

Not sure if this has been posted, but WASD V2 104 keyboards are finally available: Link


----------



## Deep1923

nice ! i have to wait for the iso layouts .. but looks great so far


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> What are the major differences between the Shine 2 and 3? More lighting programs and a dragon on the spacebar?


I think the Dragon/Snake on the spacebar are limited to their Year Of The Dragon/Snake editions... I could be wrong though.


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Does anyone have some more info on o-rings to help silence a keyboard?
> I just bought a Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake with MX Browns, and I like my keyboards to be as quiet as possible, will adding o-rings help?
> Do I just pop off the keycaps and install them on the underside?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated, thanks


Check this out, there's lots of crazy obsessive info on geekhack: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40227.0

Seems like that 40A-R and soft black pads are the ones to go for if you want to kill the bottoming out noise but keep the keys feeling the same.

btw I have some black landing pads on the way for my mx-browns, I'll let you know how they work out.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Check this out, there's lots of crazy obsessive info on geekhack: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40227.0
> 
> Seems like that 40A-R and soft black pads are the ones to go for if you want to kill the bottoming out noise but keep the keys feeling the same.
> 
> btw I have some black landing pads on the way for my mx-browns, I'll let you know how they work out.


good info on dampeners and Orings, thank you


----------



## Nuzart

Just note, O-rings shorten travel distance. Which can be a bonus or a hindrance... but I guess that's personal preference too.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just note, O-rings shorten travel distance. Which can be a bonus or a hindrance... but I guess that's personal preference too.


It might just be what's missing to make my mechanical keyboard experience complete... I'm used to shorter travel and more quiet typing...

Now to eBay to see how (low) much I can get them for...


----------



## DaveLT

At first i wanted O-rings to quieten my keyboard but in the end i'm getting so used to the long-key travel and bottoming-out noise that i'm actually loving the feel of it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> What are the major differences between the Shine 2 and 3? More lighting programs and a dragon on the spacebar?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Dragon/Snake on the spacebar are limited to their Year Of The Dragon/Snake editions... I could be wrong though.
Click to expand...

The Shine 3 comes with the Snake spacebar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Just note, O-rings shorten travel distance. Which can be a bonus or a hindrance... but I guess that's personal preference too.
> 
> 
> 
> It might just be what's missing to make my mechanical keyboard experience complete... I'm used to shorter travel and more quiet typing...
> 
> Now to eBay to see how (low) much I can get them for...
Click to expand...

I got these.


----------



## connectwise

Thanks for the o ring answer, but I think I'm just going to get a mxbrown or red switched keyboard instead.


----------



## Jixr

damn mechanical keyboards. I have one now, 2 in the mail, and got my minecraft creeper and zelda heart key in the mail today.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> damn mechanical keyboards. I have one now, 2 in the mail, and got my minecraft creeper and zelda heart key in the mail today.


I'm eyeing this baby and its plastic sibling.







But when I see that the shipping is almost twice the cap's price, it's hard to convince oneself to hit buy...


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm thinking of getting a YOTS and then a WASD V2.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a YOTS and then a WASD V2.


What does it mean/????? double rainbow!


----------



## Jixr

unless you want clears, I dont' see the point of the V2, just buy a QFR and custom keycaps from them and its cheaper than the V2

Yeah, buying single keys suck, and unfortunately most online stores have little selection. pretty much a single key will cost about $5-7


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> unless you want clears, I dont' see the point of the V2, just buy a QFR and custom keycaps from them and its cheaper than the V2


Everyone has a QFR though, plus I'd like to do a review for the V2, more people should be paying attention to WASD.









Also, they don't sponsor me, I'm just being a bit of a fanboy.


----------



## bobfig

for me i didnt care about brands but the biggest thing i was looking for was a led back lit board. im kinda eying the tkl wasd board as it looks like it may come in clears but other then that i dont need it and i have other things to spend money on.


----------



## Zero4549

Its a shame WASD doesn't do backlighting and custom colors for the body/plate.

Custom key caps are nice and all, but you can put custom keycaps on any board, it doesn't have to come from WASD.

If they offered a fuller range of customization, I'd have one of their boards right now, and I'd be suggesting them to my friends instead of the CM QFR, etc.


----------



## Tator Tot

WASD is working on a backlit board that should be out in a relatively short time frame.

They did plan to launch it with the v2 IIRC, but it's been delayed some.

Either way, the V2 is built better than the QFR. It also has some better features to it, like the removable cable.


----------



## Jixr

I like them for what they do and offer, but I don't like buying things sight unseen.

uhm... QFR's have removable cables

and if i had to guess, they are all costar boards, so i wouldn't expect much difference in quality.
( only diff between a qfr and filco is the better quality pcb, which no-one will notice on a blind study )


----------



## DaveLT

QFR doesn't have a removable cable?  i thought it would ...
Considering my rosewill does


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> QFR doesn't have a removable cable?  i thought it would ...
> Considering mine does


I guess ares are broken


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> WASD is working on a backlit board that should be out in a relatively short time frame.
> They did plan to launch it with the v2 IIRC, but it's been delayed some.
> 
> Either way, the V2 is built better than the QFR. It also has some better features to it, like the removable cable.


QFR has a removeable cable. Neither the V2 or QFR have backlighting or macro keys. Build quality _may_ be better, but I've seen no evidence to support this, and the QFR is already a top notch board quality-wise.

So, other than aesthetic preference and the option for MX Clears, what exactly does the V2 offer over the QFR?

Don't say keycaps, you can buy a full set of WASD's very own keycaps for a a QFR and the combined total will still be 50 bucks less than a V2.

Now, if what you say about them adding LED options later, that's cool. Hopefully they aren't outrageous with the pricing. Their current unlit boards already cost more than their backlit competition, but I can understand that they are a small operation and do some semi-custom stuff, etc. What I'd really like to see in addition to backlighting, is custom colored mounting plates. I really love the red plate on the QFR and the green plate on the 2013 BW.


----------



## Jixr

the only feature the QFR does not have its the layout switch key, so that is a + for a very niche crowd.

Don't get me wrong, i'm glad someone caters to that need, but unless you want one off custom keycaps, their stock keycaps are not that impressive, and have poor QC on them ( about 1/3 of mine had plastic tabs from the mould that needed sanded off )

I'll probably be ordering another custom set soon, but only because I need custom one off keys that otherwise would cost a fortune for a set to be made.

Note ( i've heard rumors if you ask them nicely, they will lazer engrave other keycaps )


----------



## Tator Tot

I said it had a better feature with the removable cable.

E.G. The way WASD does their removable cable is better than the way it is done on the QFR.

WASD gives you more space to plug your cable in, and the channeling is better for the cable as well. It's a matter of attention to detail, since Cooler Master was just using a standard Costar board that is built on more of a mass production style so it's easier & quicker to make.

As for WASD's keycaps, they're not PBT so they're not to my personal preference but the ABS caps are just fine. Like wise, having the option to customize is nice as well.

I'd agree that the price is a tad high but it's not dramatically over-priced like Filco products have been for awhile now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> WASD is working on a backlit board that should be out in a relatively short time frame.
> They did plan to launch it with the v2 IIRC, but it's been delayed some.
> 
> Either way, the V2 is built better than the QFR. It also has some better features to it, like the removable cable.
> 
> 
> 
> QFR has a removeable cable. Neither the V2 or QFR have backlighting or macro keys. Build quality _may_ be better, but I've seen no evidence to support this, and the QFR is already a top notch board quality-wise.
> 
> So, other than aesthetic preference and the option for MX Clears, what exactly does the V2 offer over the QFR?
> 
> Don't say keycaps, you can buy a full set of WASD's very own keycaps for a a QFR and the combined total will still be 50 bucks less than a V2.
> 
> Now, if what you say about them adding LED options later, that's cool. Hopefully they aren't outrageous with the pricing. Their current unlit boards already cost more than their backlit competition, but I can understand that they are a small operation and do some semi-custom stuff, etc. What I'd really like to see in addition to backlighting, is custom colored mounting plates. I really love the red plate on the QFR and the green plate on the 2013 BW.
Click to expand...

I'd still get a

Not every TKL needs to compete with the QFR, many people go with other boards just because they feel like it, not because of some quantifiable measurement.

Also as far as I am aware, the QFR lacks the dip switch.

Furthermore, including the shipping costs, it seems to me like the difference between the two would be $40, not $50.

Are the differences between the two boards worth $40? Possibly.

Does this mean you shouldn't get the WASD V2? Absolutely not.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Either way, the V2 is built better than the QFR.


People always say that there are keyboards better built than the QFR, but I've never seen any difference that wasn't just the PCB was better, which really doesn't enhance my experience with it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> People always say that there are keyboards better built than the QFR, but I've never seen any difference that wasn't just the PCB was better, which really doesn't enhance my experience with it.


You bring a QFR, I'll bring the Filco, we'll have a fight and see which is better.


----------



## neo0031

A FIGHT fight? Like bashing over each other's head with said keyboards? It would be a good test to see how well they are built...


----------



## Jixr

Horray New keycaps!

Zelda heart and Minecraft creeper.

Too bad the half and empty hearts are sold out, but i'm still trying to find a set.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray New keycaps!
> 
> Zelda heart and Minecraft creeper.


Great key set and great photography!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You bring a QFR, I'll bring the Filco, we'll have a fight and see which is better.


Only assuming you both hit just as hard, and neither of you has a metal plate in their head


----------



## Jixr

i'll bring this beast


its got a god damn handle on it.

( new corsair mech )

and its Razor approved! L33T G4m3Rz love it bro!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A FIGHT fight? Like bashing over each other's head with said keyboards? It would be a good test to see how well they are built...


I think we would both be dead before either keyboard sustained significant damage.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A FIGHT fight? Like bashing over each other's head with said keyboards? It would be a good test to see how well they are built...


Yeah, I ain't scurred.

Although I'd have to ask him to leave the Model M at home.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'll bring this beast
> 
> 
> its got a god damn handle on it.
> 
> ( new corsair mech )
> 
> and its Razor approved! L33T G4m3Rz love it bro!


Only five macro keys?

GET OUT


----------



## Paradigm84

Macro keys? Banned from the club.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, this is prehapse the most offensive mech keyboard i've ever seen, this thing make a BWU look good.
( though I love the new corsair k95 )


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I ain't scurred.
> 
> Although I'd have to ask him to leave the Model M at home.


It's only a lexmark, you'll be fine. At least I'm not bringing one of the terminal boards.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You bring a QFR, I'll bring the Filco, we'll have a fight and see which is better.


Ive tried many keyboards since i started getting into this sick, wallet killer, and addicting hobby
Imo filco is way up there in term of quality second by leopold for a mass product brand
Ive own both
I dont think its even fair to compare a qfr with a filco, qfr is so plasticy


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'll bring this beast
> 
> 
> its got a god damn handle on it.
> 
> ( new corsair mech )
> 
> and its Razor approved! L33T G4m3Rz love it bro!


That's from Coolermaster, not Corsair.


----------



## Nuzart

I haven't really looked too much into the finer details of filco and Leopold, but every leopold I've typed on, I felt a little heart warming crush come over me. I could not tell you why or how, but I just have felt Leopolds feel nicer, and never known why. I would sell off my Filco MJ2 for a Leopold in a second if the offer came up. However I'm not looking to buy another MX board. Have too many atm and I want a FC660C.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I haven't really looked too much into the finer details of filco and Leopold, but every leopold I've typed on, I felt a little heart warming crush come over me. I could not tell you why or how, but I just have felt Leopolds feel nicer, and never known why. I would sell off my Filco MJ2 for a Leopold in a second if the offer came up. However I'm not looking to buy another MX board. Have too many atm and I want a FC660C.


IIRC Leupold Cherry MX keyboards don't have plate mounted switches (someone please tell me if this is wrong), so the keys aren't as crisp as on a Filco. At least, that was my experience from a mechanical keyboard I bought for $15.

I just stick to Costar keyboards, if I want one with Cherry MX switches. Costar, from the little I've seen, has great build quality, and their long key stabilizers are a lot better than Cherry stabilizers.


----------



## Nuzart

They are plate mounted. I've used both cherry and costar stabilizers and I honestly don't notice a difference between the two, besides removing keycaps being a pain on costar.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> People always say that there are keyboards better built than the QFR, but I've never seen any difference that wasn't just the PCB was better, which really doesn't enhance my experience with it.


Better channels for the removable cable, a thicker better plastic used for the casing, less molding marks from injection points, as well as the better PCB.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> IIRC Leupold keyboards don't have plate mounted switches (someone please tell me if this is wrong), so the keys aren't as crisp as on a Filco. At least, that was my experience from a mechanical keyboard I bought for $15.
> 
> I just stick to Costar keyboards, if I want one with Cherry MX switches. Costar, from the little I've seen, has great build quality, and their long key stabilizers are a lot better than Cherry stabilizers.


FC660C is a Topre plate mount man.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray New keycaps!
> 
> Zelda heart and Minecraft creeper.
> 
> Too bad the half and empty hearts are sold out, but i'm still trying to find a set.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it! Where did you get them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like it! Where did you get them?


http://techkeys.us/collections/keys

The same place I got most of mine.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> FC660C is a Topre plate mount man.


I thought he was talking about Leupold Cherry boards as well as that one. IIRC, their cherry boards don't have plate mounted switches.


----------



## Jixr

too bad my zelda heart has a bad mark from the injector.
Though its a nice and thick cap, but kinda loose on the stem.

the creeper is a double shot key.

I have a tololo guy in the mail, and working on buying the rest of the zelda set from a private seller.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Received some more keycaps this past week, I'm happy that all the keys are now the same height.
The only stock Ducky keys that remain are the four shortcut keys, and they are not that different so will probably be staying.

Grey - Thick PBT from Geekfeng
Black - SP Doubleshots
Blue and red - ABS Doubleshots from Elite Keyboards


----------



## Ehpik

Alright, guys. I currently own a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and am looking for another keyboard to buy. I'm basically wanting to get one just to match the color scheme of my case, which is red and black. Currently considering getting a Ducky Shine III or a CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate, whenever either release. What would you all suggest?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Received some more keycaps this past week, I'm happy that all the keys are now the same height.
> The only stock Ducky keys that remain are the four shortcut keys, and they are not that different so will probably be staying.
> 
> Grey - Thick PBT from Geekfeng
> Black - SP Doubleshots
> Blue and red - ABS Doubleshots from Elite Keyboards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Should enter for KOTM!


----------



## Paradigm84

Do it, do it for the keycap....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Alright, guys. I currently own a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and am looking for another keyboard to buy. I'm basically wanting to get one just to match the color scheme of my case, which is red and black. Currently considering getting a Ducky Shine III or a CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate, whenever either release. What would you all suggest?


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox
$250 assembled, the holy grail of all keybaords.


----------



## phillyd

I'm guessing he doesn't want to pay that much.
I'd buy topre for that much. And I'd never use that layout. I don't care how much "better" it is. Maybe you should've explained the situation, like there's an ergodox multibuy on massdrop, here's the kb, so he doesn't have to sign in massdrop to see an uninformative page about the kb.


----------



## Zero4549

Don't agree with phillyd often, but he is totally right here.

Clearly Ehpik is looking for a red and black full size backlit keyboard.

Why on earth would you send him to a website that he needs to sign up for just so he can see that your link is a useless (unless you actually already intend to buy the board) buy page for the very much NOT red and black, very much not backlit, very much not fullsize and very expensive ergodox?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Don't agree with phillyd often, but he is totally right here.
> 
> Clearly Ehpik is looking for a red and black full size backlit keyboard.
> 
> Why on earth would you send him to a website that he needs to sign up for just so he can see that your link is a useless (unless you actually already intend to buy the board) buy page for the very much NOT red and black, very much not backlit, very much not fullsize and very expensive ergodox?


to be fair, you can sign up to the website with the email [email protected]

Its completely flat design doesn't really look all that nice. For an ultimate keyboard, I'd want something like the IBM model F with a curved PCB. Too bad model Fs cost so much.


----------



## Jianni123

I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard. I won't order from any other sites apart from amazon and/or eBay. I think blue switches would be to loud for me.

I'm going to be gaming and doing school work.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard. I won't order from any other sites apart from amazon and/or eBay. I think blue switches would be to loud for me.
> 
> I'm going to be gaming and doing school work.


Budget? LED's? Color? Macros?

Give us as much detail as possible.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard. I won't order from any other sites apart from amazon and/or eBay. I think blue switches would be to loud for me.
> 
> I'm going to be gaming and doing school work.


Blue switches aren't really that loud, if you don't bottom out. They're a bit louder than a mouse click.

I'd get a CM quickfire rapid, if you don't need a numpad. Most of the keyboards from CM are really good, since they have Costar as a manufacturer, and Costar does great work, and has the best long key stabilizers, IMO.

The Rosewill RK-9000 is also a good keyboard and has a numpad. It's made by costar as well. You can probably find that on eBay, but it's primarily sold by Newegg.

If you need back lighting or macro keys, I don't know what to recommend besides ducky shines.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Why on earth would you send him to a website that he needs to sign up for just so he can see that your link is a useless (unless you actually already intend to buy the board) buy page for the very much NOT red and black, very much not backlit, very much not fullsize and very expensive ergodox?


I don't see the point of this post. Didn't you say before that no characteristics of the Blackwidow besides the comestics surpass that of the Coolermaster keybaords? If that's true, wouldn't that mean that he should've bought a Coolermaster keyboard instead of the Blackwidow because it's better? Since he didn't, that might suggest that he may be uninformed. If so, then there may be a better option for him. What if he doesn't actually need a full size or backlighting? AFAIK no one has said that they prefer a normal keyboard over an ErgoDox. As tp4 tells all new members looking for keyboard suggestions on GH, the current layout of keyboards is extremely outdated, and it really is. The ErgoDox is superior in every way in terms of functionality, design, layout, programmabilty etc. Black keycaps and red acrylic, and carbon fiber vinyl with Retro DSA are two combos of red and black. Keyboards like the Shine 3 aren't cheap at all either. If we use your QFR theory again (Why get any other keyboard if you can get a QFR instead) then you're paying $100 for backlighting on a Ducky.

Either way, until you give a suggestion, there's no reason why you should be hating on my advice when you haven't given any input yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm guessing he doesn't want to pay that much.
> I'd buy topre for that much. And I'd never use that layout. I don't care how much "better" it is. Maybe you should've explained the situation, like there's an ergodox multibuy on massdrop, here's the kb, so he doesn't have to sign in massdrop to see an uninformative page about the kb.


Take it from a Topre owner that if you had $250 to spend, spend it on an ErgoDox. I would do anything for that layout, it's just so....right. Again, instead of complaining about my post, why don't you explain it for him?


----------



## DaveLT

What ... On earth are you even posting. GET OUT OF HERE!








1) Ducky Shine 2 doesn't even cost 200$ it's only 143. It's built better than a Storm QF
2) Ergodox? what do you even mean "modern" It will certainly take a long time to get accustomed to the strange layout ... and don't get me start on the looks either. It actually looks like something out of the 80s
3) We all know blackwidow = heap of garbage period

4) It's not like i don't have any usage of Ergo keyboards either ... I used to use one.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I don't see the point of this post. Didn't you say before that no characteristics of the Blackwidow besides the comestics surpass that of the Coolermaster keybaords? If that's true, wouldn't that mean that he should've bought a Coolermaster keyboard instead of the Blackwidow because it's better? Since he didn't, that might suggest that he may be uninformed. If so, then there may be a better option for him. What if he doesn't actually need a full size or backlighting? AFAIK no one has said that they prefer a normal keyboard over an ErgoDox. As tp4 tells all new members looking for keyboard suggestions on GH, the current layout of keyboards is extremely outdated, and it really is. The ErgoDox is superior in every way in terms of functionality, design, layout, programmabilty etc. Black keycaps and red acrylic, and carbon fiber vinyl with Retro DSA are two combos of red and black. Keyboards like the Shine 3 aren't cheap at all either. If we use your QFR theory again (Why get any other keyboard if you can get a QFR instead) then you're paying $100 for backlighting on a Ducky.
> 
> Either way, until you give a suggestion, there's no reason why you should be hating on my advice when you haven't given any input yet.
> Take it from a Topre owner that if you had $250 to spend, spend it on an ErgoDox. I would do anything for that layout, it's just so....right. Again, instead of complaining about my post, why don't you explain it for him?


Your entire argument hinges around 3 assumptions:

1) He unaware of what he wants

2) He cares about ergonomics enough to sacrifice looks and justify increased cost.

3) The Ergodox is actually "The holy grail of all keyboards" and no one could possibly prefer any other design.

Now, here's a little reminder - "I'm basically wanting to get one just to match the color scheme of my case, which is red and black. Currently considering getting a Ducky Shine III or a CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate, whenever either release."

Sounds to me he clearly prefers full size keyboards and, and wants a new one specifically for the looks (to match his case). That pretty much knocks #1 and 2 off the list.

So, is the Ergodox the only keyboard anyone in the world should ever use? No, no it isn't. It's just a keyboard you happen to like. Just like other people happen to like Maltrons, OrbiTouch, etc even though you probably think they're terrible. Well, there goes point #3.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Budget? LED's? Color? Macros?
> 
> Give us as much detail as possible.


Around £105 MAX.
Yes to LED.
I like red or green LED's mostly.
I never use macros.
I don't want a loud keyboard as I have 2 rooms next to me occupied and the sound sometimes is easily heard.
I would prefer amazon or eBay like stated as my dad will be ordering.


----------



## Sniping

Apparently you guys really just like to argue. I'm fine with that, as I love to stroke my ego once in a while as well, but first, this guy really needs some suggestions. Several posts later and I'm _still_ the only one that's given input. What keyboard are you guys thinking of?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Around £105 MAX.
> Yes to LED.
> I like red or green LED's mostly.
> I never use macros.
> I don't want a loud keyboard as I have 2 rooms next to me occupied and the sound sometimes is easily heard.
> I would prefer amazon or eBay like stated as my dad will be ordering.


How thin would the walls have to be for someone to hear you typing on something like a keyboard? I can imagine someone maybe hearing it through thin walls if you had an IBM model F or slam on cherry MX keys as hard as possible, but if you touch type on MX blues, I doubt anyone will hear. They click only a bit louder than the average mouse.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Around £105 MAX.
> Yes to LED.
> I like red or green LED's mostly.
> I never use macros.
> I don't want a loud keyboard as I have 2 rooms next to me occupied and the sound sometimes is easily heard.
> I would prefer amazon or eBay like stated as my dad will be ordering.


Any CM storm Quickfire board would entice you i assume, you have your choice of red (no bump) or blue and no, Blue isn't as loud as anyone thinks it is


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Apparently you guys really just like to argue. I'm fine with that, as I love to stroke my ego once in a while as well, but first, this guy really needs some suggestions. Several posts later and I'm _still_ the only one that's given input. What keyboard are you guys thinking of?


He already picked the two best options for what he wants based on what he has specified. Why does he need more suggestions? Unless he comes back and specifies that he is looking for something in particular that the two he mentioned do no cater to, I'm going to assume he just wants someone to tell him which of the two (shine 3 or QFU) is better - info that I cannot provide.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> He already picked the two best options for what he wants based on what he has specified. Why does he need more suggestions? Unless he comes back and specifies that he is looking for something in particular that the two he mentioned do no cater to, I'm going to assume he just wants someone to tell him which of the two (shine 3 or QFU) is better - info that I cannot provide.


At this point I'm starting to question what you're thinking. Re-read the original post, the whole point of it was to ask for more suggestions. You don't have to assume anything, he told you exactly what kind of input he wanted, suggestions, not a comparison between the two.


----------



## Ehpik

Wow. I never meant for people to argue.







First of all, let me add that I NEED backlighting (I work graveyard shifts and have my room completely blacked out during the day, so there's never light that enters my room), it also needs to be a full sized keyboard (only because I'm used to punching in numbers with the NumPad and anything smaller than a full keyboard feels weird when I use it, although I'm sure it'll just take me a bit to get used to). My apologies for getting back here late. I believe I'd set my budget to about $160 USD, a little bit over is fine.

As I stated in my original post, I'm currently considering the CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate or the Ducky Shine III or II; However, I'm currently leaning more towards the Ducky Shine III at the moment, since it seems that the keyboard is more customizable than the CM Storm QF Ult (I also prefer blue switches and I noticed that blue switches and red backlighting are limited editions in Canada only), but if anyone does have any suggestions on either keyboard, or even other keyboards that have what I'm looking for, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Wow. I never meant for people to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, let me add that I NEED backlighting (I work graveyard shifts and have my room completely blacked out during the day, so there's never light that enters my room), it also needs to be a full sized keyboard (only because I'm used to punching in numbers with the NumPad and anything smaller than a full keyboard feels weird when I use it, although I'm sure it'll just take me a bit to get used to). My apologies for getting back here late. I believe I'd set my budget to about $160 USD, a little bit over is fine.
> 
> As I stated in my original post, I'm currently considering the CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate or the Ducky Shine III or II; However, I'm currently leaning more towards the Ducky Shine III at the moment, since it seems that the keyboard is more customizable than the CM Storm QF Ult (I also prefer blue switches and I noticed that blue switches and red backlighting are limited editions in Canada only), but if anyone does have any suggestions on either keyboard, or even other keyboards that have what I'm looking for, I'd greatly appreciate it.


I'd recommend the CM board, personally, since I prefer the feel of costar stabilizers on long keys to cherry stabilizers.

The Rosewill RK-9100 is also made by costar and backlit, if you want a third option.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> How thin would the walls have to be for someone to hear you typing on something like a keyboard? I can imagine someone maybe hearing it through thin walls if you had an IBM model F or slam on cherry MX keys as hard as possible, but if you touch type on MX blues, I doubt anyone will hear. They click only a bit louder than the average mouse.


1mm maybe? I I don't even know tbh.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Any CM storm Quickfire board would entice you i assume, you have your choice of red (no bump) or blue and no, Blue isn't as loud as anyone thinks it is


I don't want any of the short keyboards, I want a normal size keyboard since I do use the numpad for looking for answers to homework and such;L if I'm right red has little to none feedback and it's loose as in you barely have to press it to register? How loud would you say blue is compared to a non mechanical keyboard. Sometimes I can find them loud depending what sort of mood I'm in-_-


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I don't want any of the short keyboards, I want a normal size keyboard since I do use the numpad for looking for answers to homework and such;L if I'm right red has little to none feedback and it's loose as in you barely have to press it to register? How loud would you say blue is compared to a non mechanical keyboard. Sometimes I can find them loud depending what sort of mood I'm in-_-


touch typing on blue switches is somewhat louder than most membrane keyboards. If you type really hard on a membrane keyboard, it will probably about as loud as touch typing on blues. Reds will probably be fairly loud without o-rings because you will probably bottom out the keys, and MX switches are really loud when you bottom them out.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, which keyboard has which one?
g710 vs blackwidow, i believe either one of them has costar and the other has MX stabilisers?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, which keyboard has which one?
> g710 vs blackwidow, i believe either one of them has costar and the other has MX stabilisers?


Black widow has really squishy feeling long keys, so it might have cherry stabilizers. It's made by iOne, so I doubt that they would have costar stabilizers.


----------



## crunkosaur

Forgive my ignorance, but what are key stabilizers? and what are the difference between long and (short?)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what are key stabilizers? and what are the difference between long and (short?)


long keys are shift, enter, space bar and backspace, and some others depending on your specific keyboard. short keys are everything that doesn't have a stabilizer

A stabilizer is a metal bar below the key that attached to two pegs in the key and tries to equally distribute the force of you pressing down on the key over the whole key. It makes the key press feel more crisp.

This is a costar stabilizer:


This is a cherry stabilizer:


Costar ones have more of a click, if you have tactile switches. It doesn't really matter if you have something with black or red switches.

I have an MX brown keyboard with cherry MX stabilizers, and the neither the MX brown shift and enter keys, nor the MX grey space bar have much of a click when you press part of the key that is far away from the actual switch.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, which keyboard has which one?
> g710 vs blackwidow, i believe either one of them has costar and the other has MX stabilisers?


Blackwidow uses iOne Costar stabilizers and G710+ uses Cherry stabilizers.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Blackwidow uses iOne Costar stabilizers and G710+ uses Cherry stabilizers.


The black widow uses costar stabilizers? They felt a lot squisher than the stabilizers on the QFR when I tried them both out in the store.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The black widow uses costar stabilizers? They felt a lot squisher than the stabilizers on the QFR when I tried them both out in the store.


Yep, I can confirm BlackWidows use CoStar.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> damn mechanical keyboards. I have one now, 2 in the mail, and got my minecraft creeper and zelda heart key in the mail today.


Just ordered my second CM Storm Quickfire, this time with a backlight. I'm looking at a Vortex KBT RACE though, love how they look. If you would have told me a year ago keyboards are fun to collect, I'd laughed. If only they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The black widow uses costar stabilizers? They felt a lot squisher than the stabilizers on the QFR when I tried them both out in the store.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Yep, I can confirm BlackWidows use CoStar.


Nope, they use a costar ripoff. they are a thinner metal. Being an ione board is the first giveaway.. simply because its not a costar board.

Technicalities guys!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Nope, they use a costar ripoff. they are a thinner metal. Being an ione board is the first giveaway.. simply because its not a costar board.
> 
> Technicalities guys!


Is iOne a reputable OEM? It didn't feel all that well built in the 5 minutes that I tried it.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Is iOne a reputable OEM? It didn't feel all that well built in the 5 minutes that I tried it.


Nope, they make the cheap boards with horrid quality control.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Nope, they make the cheap boards with horrid quality control.


Well, that sounds like everything else Razer makes. *puts on flame proof suit*


----------



## roflcopter159

So, question for you folk, I am looking to make the switch and jump into mechanical keyboards. My problem is that I haven't really found a keyboard that I like yet. So, I am looking for some suggestions. I want a tenkeyless since I have to fit the keyboard on a dorm desk for the next few years, and I am currently liking either MX blue or brown. Now here is the tricky part. I also would love to have red LED backlighting. Unfortunately, all I have found with blue switches is blue led backlights. Does anyone have suggestions on what to get or even just general advice for a first time mechanical keyboard buyer?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, question for you folk, I am looking to make the switch and jump into mechanical keyboards. My problem is that I haven't really found a keyboard that I like yet. So, I am looking for some suggestions. I want a tenkeyless since I have to fit the keyboard on a dorm desk for the next few years, and I am currently liking either MX blue or brown. Now here is the tricky part. I also would love to have red LED backlighting. Unfortunately, all I have found with blue switches is blue led backlights. Does anyone have suggestions on what to get or even just general advice for a first time mechanical keyboard buyer?


Duckie Shines come in any color and switch type, and I think CM has one that's red backlit with blue switches.

edit: nevermidn about CM, all of their backlit boards have numpad.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, question for you folk, I am looking to make the switch and jump into mechanical keyboards. My problem is that I haven't really found a keyboard that I like yet. So, I am looking for some suggestions. I want a tenkeyless since I have to fit the keyboard on a dorm desk for the next few years, and I am currently liking either MX blue or brown. Now here is the tricky part. I also would love to have red LED backlighting. Unfortunately, all I have found with blue switches is blue led backlights. Does anyone have suggestions on what to get or even just general advice for a first time mechanical keyboard buyer?


I'm not a fan of the Ducky's but I haven't used one. However, for a board to convert you to the party of superior beings. A Ducky should fit your needs quite nicely.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, probably the Shine 2 DK9087? Where would I go about finding that board? All I really see is sold out boards here and there. Are they releasing a Shine 3 variant of the DK9087 any time soon?


----------



## bobfig

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=ALL&size=Tenkeyless&man=ALL&key_plastic=ALL&backlit=Red&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=45&y=16&in_stock=on


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=&switch_id=ALL&size=Tenkeyless&man=ALL&key_plastic=ALL&backlit=Red&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=45&y=16&in_stock=on


That's got plate mounted switches with Cherry stabilizers. I've heard it's the same OEM as Leupold. Seems pretty good.


----------



## roflcopter159

So those keycools are good quality boards? I haven't really heard much about them, so when I saw them, I was hesitant.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So those keycools are good quality boards? I haven't really heard much about them, so when I saw them, I was hesitant.


Yeah, 87 & 108 are standard Costar boards.

The 84 is slightly lower quality but not horrid by any means.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So those keycools are good quality boards? I haven't really heard much about them, so when I saw them, I was hesitant.


I'm not entirely sure about the OEM. You should probably get a second opinion before buying.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So those keycools are good quality boards? I haven't really heard much about them, so when I saw them, I was hesitant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about the OEM. You should probably get a second opinion before buying.
Click to expand...

Haha thats what I came to you guys for! Where would you recommend I get a second opinion.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha thats what I came to you guys for! Where would you recommend I get a second opinion.


I think everyone in this thread went to sleep. You'll probably get a second opinion in the morning.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, question for you folk, I am looking to make the switch and jump into mechanical keyboards. My problem is that I haven't really found a keyboard that I like yet. So, I am looking for some suggestions. I want a tenkeyless since I have to fit the keyboard on a dorm desk for the next few years, and I am currently liking either MX blue or brown. Now here is the tricky part. I also would love to have red LED backlighting. Unfortunately, all I have found with blue switches is blue led backlights. Does anyone have suggestions on what to get or even just general advice for a first time mechanical keyboard buyer?


Is budget an issue here?
to be honest I would go all out for my first keyboard just so that I wont have to change to better quality keyboard in the future
unless you are turning into one like me where my pocket has been sucked up with this mecha collection

nevertheless, I'll go with ducky over keycool anytime, though I dont have one since I never like fully backlit keyboard
I never heard anything bad from a ducky owner
again you are looking for good PCB, great build quality, solid and no flex

something like my filco and my QFR, I'll go filco anytime
the extra dollar I spend for my filco is just so worth it

but again, go with something you like!
dont listen to me, if you like the way keycool look with all the backlit than go for it
I only knew one keycool owner so far and he's happy with it, but he has over 15+ mech keyboards so anything mechanical is good on his eyes i think


----------



## phillyd

I might have to start looking into getting review sample keyboards







Anyone know of any review-sample-happy keyboard makers?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> something like my filco and my QFR, I'll go filco anytime
> the extra dollar I spend for my filco is just so worth it
> but again, go with something you like!
> dont listen to me, if you like the way keycool look with all the backlit than go for it
> I only knew one keycool owner so far and he's happy with it, but he has over 15+ mech keyboards so anything mechanical is good on his eyes i think


Rosewill is also same OEM as QFR and filco majestouch keyboards so







Cheap option


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I might have to start looking into getting review sample keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any review-sample-happy keyboard makers?


Bear in mind OCN's policy on advertising, I've already had one person offer to send a review board that had to be turned down.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bear in mind OCN's policy on advertising, I've already had one person offer to send a review board that had to be turned down.


How does this have anything to do with advertising? I'm asking people if they know what companies like to give out free boards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> How does this have anything to do with advertising? I'm asking people if they know what companies like to give out free boards.


It has to do with advertising, because some companies might say "oh yeah, we'll send you a free board, just include the link to our site at the bottom/ mention us in the review".

Also, do you have an established YT channel or something? If so, that might make you more desirable to companies for reviews.

I'm not saying not to do it, I'm just saying you might want to PM Tator or another high-ranking member of staff if they are giving you boards to review.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, question for you folk, I am looking to make the switch and jump into mechanical keyboards. My problem is that I haven't really found a keyboard that I like yet. So, I am looking for some suggestions. I want a tenkeyless since I have to fit the keyboard on a dorm desk for the next few years, and I am currently liking either MX blue or brown. Now here is the tricky part. I also would love to have red LED backlighting. Unfortunately, all I have found with blue switches is blue led backlights. Does anyone have suggestions on what to get or even just general advice for a first time mechanical keyboard buyer?
> 
> 
> 
> Is budget an issue here?
> to be honest I would go all out for my first keyboard just so that I wont have to change to better quality keyboard in the future
> unless you are turning into one like me where my pocket has been sucked up with this mecha collection
> 
> nevertheless, I'll go with ducky over keycool anytime, though I dont have one since I never like fully backlit keyboard
> I never heard anything bad from a ducky owner
> again you are looking for good PCB, great build quality, solid and no flex
> 
> something like my filco and my QFR, I'll go filco anytime
> the extra dollar I spend for my filco is just so worth it
> 
> but again, go with something you like!
> dont listen to me, if you like the way keycool look with all the backlit than go for it
> I only knew one keycool owner so far and he's happy with it, but he has over 15+ mech keyboards so anything mechanical is good on his eyes i think
Click to expand...

Budget is somewhat of an issue. Obviously, I'm happy to pay a bit of a premium to get a solid built board, but I'm not going to be able to go overboard. Do you need a little more specific?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bear in mind OCN's policy on advertising, I've already had one person offer to send a review board that had to be turned down.
> 
> 
> 
> How does this have anything to do with advertising? I'm asking people if they know what companies like to give out free boards.
Click to expand...

I'd try to get from the manufacturer, in which case if I did a review, I'd have to mention the name. And I'd use my sponsored logs, facebook page and (not very well-established) youtube channel.

I'm just trying to see what companies like to give away boards. I know how sponsorships work here.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd try to get from the manufacturer, in which case if I did a review, I'd have to mention the name. And I'd use my sponsored logs, facebook page and (not very well-established) youtube channel.
> 
> I'm just trying to see what companies like to give away boards. I know how sponsorships work here.


i'd say the usual suspects in the west:
Corsair/Logitech/Coolermaster.

I doubt you'll be able to get a review sample from Filco or Realforce.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Budget is somewhat of an issue. Obviously, I'm happy to pay a bit of a premium to get a solid built board, but I'm not going to be able to go overboard. Do you need a little more specific?


The Ducky's are definitely really nice. I'm waiting on the Ducky Mini so that I can buy another. I was actually considering getting a Keycool about a month ago, but ended up getting a Poker 2 instead. According to others, the Keycool is an okay board, but the difference in quality is noticeable.

Unfortunately, tenkeyless Shine 2 stock is pretty low right now, due to the (rumored) release of the tenkeyless Shine 3 coming soon. Again, unfortunately, there hasn't been any word on the tenkeyless Shine 3. There has been some info on the Ducky Mini, which is the 60% version of the Shine 3, but even that has gotten quiet lately.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> The Ducky's are definitely really nice. I'm waiting on the Ducky Mini so that I can buy another. I was actually considering getting a Keycool about a month ago, but ended up getting a Poker 2 instead. According to others, the Keycool is an okay board, but the difference in quality is noticeable.
> 
> Unfortunately, tenkeyless Shine 2 stock is pretty low right now, due to the (rumored) release of the tenkeyless Shine 3 coming soon. Again, unfortunately, there hasn't been any word on the tenkeyless Shine 3. There has been some info on the Ducky Mini, which is the 60% version of the Shine 3, but even that has gotten quiet lately.


I checked the prices of Keycool boards in china and ... holy cow. They are nearly 1/2 of what it costs in US ...
My point is that they are overpriced in US that's why the quality difference between a costar board (i had one, sold it away soon enough) and a keycool
And then there's the horrid arrow keys ...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd try to get from the manufacturer, in which case if I did a review, I'd have to mention the name. And I'd use my sponsored logs, facebook page and (not very well-established) youtube channel.
> 
> I'm just trying to see what companies like to give away boards. I know how sponsorships work here.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd say the usual suspects in the west:
> Corsair/Logitech/Coolermaster.
> 
> I doubt you'll be able to get a review sample from Filco or Realforce.
Click to expand...

I'll have to see about corsair, but I need a new contact.

Cooler master and logitech, though...hmm...

And a Realforce sponsorship would be


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll have to see about corsair, but I need a new contact.
> 
> Cooler master and logitech, though...hmm...
> 
> And a Realforce sponsorship would be


I don't see Realforce needing reviews. Most people joining the Mech scene will think they are way overpriced (sort of are). But those who know how much money gets spent on keyboards would most likely have already have a realforce in their collection.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I don't see Realforce needing reviews. Most people joining the Mech scene will think they are way overpriced (sort of are). But those who know how much money gets spent on keyboards would most likely have already have a realforce in their collection.


All I've heard about realforce boards is that they feel like well done rubber dome switches. They seem pretty overpriced for what they are. Unless I'm missing something, they seem like they should cost $150 ish.


----------



## nubbinator

Finished up a couple more wood keycap pullers:

Verawood/Argentine Lignum Vitae


Black Palm


Mystery wood I bought by the pound


There's a slight color shift from the evening sun.

And hopefully I'll be finishing up my 60% wood case this week. It's almost done, I just need to do a couple coats of Arm-R-Seal and line the inside with black suede (I was between black and red and decided on black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> All I've heard about realforce boards is that they feel like well done rubber dome switches. They seem pretty overpriced for what they are. Unless I'm missing something, they seem like they should cost $150 ish.


Depends on who you talk to. Some people say they take a week or two to become amazing feeling, some swear by them after a couple of minutes, and some try them out and go meh. I'm in the latter group. They just feel like nice rubber domes to me. I've tried older Dell and other rubber dome boards and some scissor switch boards (my T500's keyboard, for example), that felt just as good to me. The only thing I really felt Topre had going for it was PBT key caps. It's really one of those things that you just need to try yourself to see. I tried and I'll be sticking with my modded Blacks and Clears, maybe some Whites at some point. I'd like Alps if they weren't so wobbly feeling.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Finished up a couple more wood keycap pullers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Verawood/Argentine Lignum Vitae
> 
> 
> Black Palm
> 
> 
> Mystery wood I bought by the pound
> 
> 
> 
> There's a slight color shift from the evening sun.


It's kinda sad that I look at these and think "man, I really miss my plastic keycap puller".
Quote:


> Depends on who you talk to. Some people say they take a week or two to become amazing feeling, some swear by them after a couple of minutes, and some try them out and go meh. I'm in the latter group. They just feel like nice rubber domes to me. I've tried older Dell and other rubber dome boards and some scissor switch boards (my T500's keyboard, for example), that felt just as good to me. The only thing I really felt Topre had going for it was PBT key caps. It's really one of those things that you just need to try yourself to see. I tried and I'll be sticking with my modded Blacks and Clears, maybe some Whites at some point. I'd like Alps if they weren't so wobbly feeling.


high quality plastics are nice. I got a set of keycaps from my Compaq G81 that feel a lot nicer than the stock ABS keycaps on my QFR.

I've had an old Dell quiet key pluger keyboard, and it really wasn't that great. The thing that I didn't like was that the space bar was really squishy, and not at all tactile, which is really annoying. The keys were otherwise alright, but not great. If you improved those switches a bit, they would be pretty good, and maybe even comparable to Cherry MX blue, but I still would not want to pay that much for a board. I'd only pay that much for something with buckling springs. Seriously I would pay $250 for a modernized IBM model F.


----------



## nubbinator

I started using wire cap pullers and will never go back to those horrible plastic ones. Wire pullers are nice since the work with any profile of caps. Good luck removing a spherical cap with a plastic puller.


----------



## neo0031

...No idea how to pull off my space bar/longer key caps with the plastic puller...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...No idea how to pull off my space bar/longer key caps with the plastic puller...


What? ... All i do is flip is 90 degree and then the longer key caps comes off


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What? ... All i do is flip is 90 degree and then the longer key caps comes off


Sorry for sounding n00b. But I only have one. (Should have mentioned that? lol) And I read somewhere that it's better to pull simultaneously on both ends (speaking of the spacebar ) or else I risk damaging those MX switches? Ones with stabilizers?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What? ... All i do is flip is 90 degree and then the longer key caps comes off


It's not all that easy, though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What? ... All i do is flip is 90 degree and then the longer key caps comes off
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for sounding n00b. But I only have one. (Should have mentioned that? lol) And I read somewhere that it's better to pull simultaneously on both ends (speaking of the spacebar ) or else I risk damaging those MX switches? Ones with stabilizers?
Click to expand...

If you pull up on one side, likely nothing would go wrong, but it's the safer and better option to pull both sides, so you can avoid pulling the stem awkwardly.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you pull up on one side, likely nothing would go wrong, but it's the safer and better option to pull both sides, so you can avoid pulling the stem awkwardly.


It's really hard to damage these stems, though. It's definitely better to have to two keycap pullers for the long keys, though. Probably better not to push your luck.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> All I've heard about realforce boards is that they feel like well done rubber dome switches. They seem pretty overpriced for what they are. Unless I'm missing something, they seem like they should cost $150 ish.


don't hate on my Realforce


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> don't hate on my Realforce


Well, explain why I am wrong then. I've never tried one, since stores here don't stock them.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, explain why I am wrong then. I've never tried one, since stores here don't stock them.


well i paid $180 for mine so lol.
Mine's modded to 45g for all keys but function row and arrows.

They feel more responsive imo than MX Reds, and i love Cherry MX Reds.
I guess it give more of a feedback feel when i type on them. You don't get the "thunk" you get from MX keys.

I mean i totally agree that they're really expensive and honestly shouldn't cost that much, but due to topre co. has basically full control on how they want this switched applied and what companies can build them.

I dunno if you remember just a few years ago, Cherry MX Red keys were very rare, and Cherry Red Filcos were going for 200+ (i bought my linear R for $170 back in 2012)
In like 2011 or so, you really didn't have as many options as you do now. If Topre ever releases the switch technology to mass production, im sure it'll drive down the price. Like the Typeheaven right now is a $150.00 topre keyboard, The Leopold FC660C is MSRP around $190, i'm sure topre keyboards will slowly come down in price in the next year or so.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> well i paid $180 for mine so lol.
> Mine's modded to 45g for all keys but function row and arrows.
> 
> They feel more responsive imo than MX Reds, and i love Cherry MX Reds.
> I guess it give more of a feedback feel when i type on them. You don't get the "thunk" you get from MX keys.
> 
> I mean i totally agree that they're really expensive and honestly shouldn't cost that much, but due to topre co. has basically full control on how they want this switched applied and what companies can build them.
> 
> I dunno if you remember just a few years ago, Cherry MX Red keys were very rare, and Cherry Red Filcos were going for 200+ (i bought my linear R for $170 back in 2012)
> In like 2011 or so, you really didn't have as many options as you do now. If Topre ever releases the switch technology to mass production, im sure it'll drive down the price. Like the Typeheaven right now is a $150.00 topre keyboard, The Leopold FC660C is MSRP around $190, i'm sure topre keyboards will slowly come down in price in the next year or so.


I've only learned how good a mechanical keyboard was in the last year. If those boards do come down a bit, I might get one to try. I'm not really the biggest fan of linear swithches, but it could be good for gaming.


----------



## Paradigm84

From my understanding it's the same principle as why Filco or Ducky boards are expensive, partially it's because of the amazing build quality and backlighting respectively, partially because people will pay that much for a Filco or a Ducky, and to charge any less, in some people's eyes, is stupid.


----------



## neo0031

Hey fellow mechanical keyboard owners. Since I got the Quickfire TK recently, and since it's the TK and not Full size or TKL, the numpad doubles as the mid pad (home, insert and all).

Now my problem is, there is the "00" key. Simply, I don't like it. So what program/method would I use and go through to remap the "00" to a single "0".

Reason I asked is that it might complicated in how the keyboard is hardwired programmed into the doubling pad via NumLock. Hence the complication. In my head anyway.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey fellow mechanical keyboard owners. Since I got the Quickfire TK recently, and since it's the TK and not Full size or TKL, the numpad doubles as the mid pad (home, insert and all).
> 
> Now my problem is, there is the "00" key. Simply, I don't like it. So what program/method would I use and go through to remap the "00" to a single "0".
> 
> Reason I asked is that it might complicated in how the keyboard is hardwired programmed into the doubling pad via NumLock. Hence the complication. In my head anyway.


autohotkey would be your best bet to remap the key.

and the TK has been complained about a bit for this reason as well as others with the TK


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From my understanding it's the same principle as why Filco or Ducky boards are expensive, partially it's because of the amazing build quality and backlighting respectively, partially because people will pay that much for a Filco or a Ducky, and to charge any less, in some people's eyes, is stupid.


filco's have come down in price quite a bit
there was a shortage of linear MX Reds that caused MX Red Filcos to be like 300 dollars for a while.
Now a used filco ranges anywhere from 90-120.

With the competitive costs of CM Storm coming into play, and Ducky stepping up their QC.
And Leopold getting better and better (except their stupid non standard spacebar!) its making shelling out $$ for a Filco a bit more difficult.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> autohotkey would be your best bet to remap the key.
> 
> and the TK has been complained about a bit for this reason as well as others with the TK


How sad.







I guess I'll learn to live with it, along with other TK things. Still in the progress of getting used to the keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From my understanding it's the same principle as why Filco or Ducky boards are expensive, partially it's because of the amazing build quality and backlighting respectively, partially because people will pay that much for a Filco or a Ducky, and to charge any less, in some people's eyes, is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> filco's have come down in price quite a bit
> there was a shortage of linear MX Reds that caused MX Red Filcos to be like 300 dollars for a while.
> Now a used filco ranges anywhere from 90-120.
> 
> With the competitive costs of CM Storm coming into play, and Ducky stepping up their QC.
> And Leopold getting better and better (except their stupid non standard spacebar!) its making shelling out $$ for a Filco a bit more difficult.
Click to expand...

Ah right, Filco's here are still ~$180.


----------



## xV1ral

About 5 or 6 years ago when I got my first mechanical keyboard, I think Filco's were one of the few mechs around? I only really remember the humongous Steelseries keyboard and the Das being the other options for Cherry MX switches. It was ~$130 ($150 after taxes and shipping), new. Judging from the prices for Filcos from Keyboard Co., I'd say the price has stayed about the same.

Also, I miss when EliteKeyboards sold Filcos. Even if they were a bit douchy when I sent mine in for inspection and repairs a couple weeks after receiving it.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, explain why I am wrong then. I've never tried one, since stores here don't stock them.


Well, part of the reason why Topre is so expensive because up until now they've only offered very premium keycaps, PBT Dyesubs on HHKB and Realforce. Now that they have an ABS Topre, the price is very comparable to a Filco, in fact, they cost the same. The Type Heaven is $150 on Amazon, and even though it may be worth it to spend the extra couple of bucks on a more expensive Topre, it just shows that Topre really isn't that expensive even though it's still more of a niche market.


----------



## Jixr

Horray added two to my collection, a new CM Quickfire XT in reds, and a QF stealth in reds ( that has a broken switch







working on fixing it now )

custom keycaps, matt mod, and more on the way for these two.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Well, part of the reason why Topre is so expensive because up until now they've only offered very premium keycaps, PBT Dyesubs on HHKB and Realforce. Now that they have an ABS Topre, the price is very comparable to a Filco, in fact, they cost the same. The Type Heaven is $150 on Amazon, and even though it may be worth it to spend the extra couple of bucks on a more expensive Topre, it just shows that Topre really isn't that expensive even though it's still more of a niche market.


Wait, i went down yesterday to the shops to try a topre realforce. It's just a rubber dome done well, nothing to see here nothing to do here

*In other words : Mechanical still owns


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray added two to my collection, a new CM Quickfire XT in reds, and a QF stealth in reds ( that has a broken switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on fixing it now )
> 
> custom keycaps, matt mod, and more on the way for these two.


Nice I've got a Rapid and TK. What is a "matt mod" though?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wait, i went down yesterday to the shops to try a topre realforce. It's just a rubber dome done well, nothing to see here nothing to do here
> 
> *In other words : Mechanical still owns


There's no way you actually gave a Topre a chance if you didn't even bring it home.

"If you invented the perfect switch, would you let others get in and profit from your glory? I didn't think so.

No, you'd say, "Here, have some of these other crappy switches. We call them MX."

By the way, Topre is technically mechanical. Hybrid capacitive switch.
But imo, I really don't to have anything to do with stock MX switches anymore. I just got my Model M in and I like it better than blues and greens, and Topre is much smoother and more tactile than browns, reds and blacks. Only spring swaps and lube make MX feel decent.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice I've got a Rapid and TK. What is a "matt mod" though?


get those checkered looking shelf liners, and put them underneath your PCB and the idea is that it helps kill some of the echo of the switches and helps kill the noise a little bit, it dosen't do much for reds/blacks/browns but is slightly noticeable for greens/blues.

empty case = amplification space


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've only learned how good a mechanical keyboard was in the last year. If those boards do come down a bit, I might get one to try. *I'm not really the biggest fan of linear swithches*, but it could be good for gaming.


Topre isn't linear.

Edit: unless you were referring to the reds/blacks.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> get those checkered looking shelf liners, and put them underneath your PCB and the idea is that it helps kill some of the echo of the switches and helps kill the noise a little bit, it dosen't do much for reds/blacks/browns but is slightly noticeable for greens/blues.
> 
> empty case = amplification space


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## willywill

This is tempting some local dude selling a IBM M13 but i already have a Model M, ill pass
somebody pick this up in NY-http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/sys/4012116965.html


----------



## crunkosaur

anyone here have a Filco Manilla? the spacebar looks like a big reach, any experiences? its on sale for 100$ at NCIX, thinking of picking one up.


----------



## neo0031

If I apply an O ring to the switch under a space bar, should I put rings on the stabilizers as well? (Cherry Stabilizers.)


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> If I apply an O ring to the switch under a space bar, should I put rings on the stabilizers as well? (Cherry Stabilizers.)


Yes


----------



## bobfig

i didnt and its just fine :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i didnt and its just fine :/


It would be fine, it's just the ends of the spacebar could be pushed down marginally further than the center, which is less preferable than just installing the extra two O-rings.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i didnt and its just fine :/


Thats fine that you didn't, but doing it will make the key wobble less when bottoming out, and you wouldn't be installing orings if you didn't plan to bottom out.

Its almost impossible not to have enough extra orings for the stabilizers as even a full size keyboard has less keys than any oring pack you can buy, and you need to pop the keycap fully off anyway to install the oring on the switch, so why not on the stabilizer as well while you're at it?


----------



## Jixr

horray! the worlds greatest keycap finally came in the mail today! ( 3 of them acutally! )

The one... the only... Trololo key!



Place I got them from had a minimum purchase order, so since I have 3, i'll be willing to trade the other two for other custom keys, PM me if interested.

Already AutoHotKey'ed it so when its pressed, the song plays...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray! the worlds greatest keycap finally came in the mail today! ( 3 of them acutally! )
> 
> The one... the only... Trololo key!
> 
> 
> 
> Place I got them from had a minimum purchase order, so since I have 3, i'll be willing to trade the other two for other custom keys, PM me if interested.
> 
> Already AutoHotKey'ed it so when its pressed, the song plays...


...Dedication. I applaud you sir.


----------



## crunkosaur

I just pulled the trigger on a Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja with Cherry MX Black switches, should be ready for pickup tomorrow.







40 bucks off too sealed the deal. Ive been gaming on this old microsoft ergo for about 8 years, so itll take some getting used to im sure. To this things credit. its lasted a long time...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Dedication. I applaud you sir.


A fitting tribute to all who have trolled before us.
( only if I can find a rick atsly key.. I know where i could get one made but it won't be cheap....)


----------



## nubbinator

My Pure/Poker/GH60 wood case in action. All I've got left to do is line the interior of the case with black or red suede leather which I'm planning on doing tomorrow.





And the last set of pics I took before there were standoffs installed and a hole cut for the USB cable.


----------



## connectwise

^

I don't know what is happening... why is a keyboard embedded in wood?


----------



## nubbinator

It's not embedded in wood. I made a drop in case out of Poplar with standoffs, USB cutout, and feet made out of Redheart for my keyboard. I wanted something different, attractive, and simple, so I made myself a case.


----------



## Emospence

Add me to the club please, Filco MJ 2 104 with brown switches


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My Pure/Poker/GH60 wood case in action. All I've got left to do is line the interior of the case with black or red suede leather which I'm planning on doing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last set of pics I took before there were standoffs installed and a hole cut for the USB cable.


Amazing work Nubbinator! I am definitely fan of the craftsmanship and the small key-factor of your keyboard. I much prefer to have 87 or 67-key factor boards because of their 'cleaner' look.

PS: I don't think that guy that was wondering why it was embedded in wood ever saw a different case for a keyboard.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray! the worlds greatest keycap finally came in the mail today! ( 3 of them acutally! )
> 
> The one... the only... Trololo key!
> 
> 
> 
> Place I got them from had a minimum purchase order, so since I have 3, i'll be willing to trade the other two for other custom keys, PM me if interested.
> 
> Already AutoHotKey'ed it so when its pressed, the song plays...


how did you hotkey it? it sounds like an amazing thing to do as a prank if its easy to configure all keys >: D


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how did you hotkey it? it sounds like an amazing thing to do as a prank if its easy to config
> ure all keys >: D


AutoHotKey script

KEY:: Run www.( insert youtube video here )

thats it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Add me to the club please, Filco MJ 2 104 with brown switches


Fill in the form in the OP and I'll add you.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My Pure/Poker/GH60 wood case in action. All I've got left to do is line the interior of the case with black or red suede leather which I'm planning on doing tomorrow.


Such craftmanship!
Love it!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Currently using Blackwidow Ultimate (blue LED), although switching to the Roccat Ryos MK Pro (already pre-ordered/paid).


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My Pure/Poker/GH60 wood case in action. All I've got left to do is line the interior of the case with black or red suede leather which I'm planning on doing tomorrow.


Does it change the sound at all? I'd imagine wood sounding so much cooler when bottoming out.


----------



## neo0031

Personally getting sick of hitting Caps Lock in game or when typing. I'm seriously considering getting one of those stepped Caps Lock keycap to replace it.

Something like this:



What happened to them? They used to be on all the keyboards! How is it not the norm? Am I being paranoid? Am I the only one?!

Anyway, on the hunt for a matte black stepped Caps Lock keycap with backlight compatibility (to match the QFTK). Any recommendation?


----------



## Paradigm84

I only know of standard ones for sale: http://techkeys.us/collections/keys/products/center-stem-stepped-capslock


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Personally getting sick of hitting Caps Lock in game or when typing. I'm seriously considering getting one of those stepped Caps Lock keycap to replace it.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them? They used to be on all the keyboards! How is it not the norm? Am I being paranoid? Am I the only one?!
> 
> Anyway, on the hunt for a matte black stepped Caps Lock keycap with backlight compatibility (to match the QFTK). Any recommendation?


Me too! But IMO they look pretty ugly.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Amazing work Nubbinator! I am definitely fan of the craftsmanship and the small key-factor of your keyboard. I much prefer to have 87 or 67-key factor boards because of their 'cleaner' look.
> 
> PS: I don't think that guy that was wondering why it was embedded in wood ever saw a different case for a keyboard.


Thanks. Yeah, it is much easier to make a tenkeyless or 60% keyboard look "clean" than a full sized keyboard. I mainly prefer 60% and tenkeyless because of the desk real estate. They're also more ergonomic for using your mouse since you don't have to have it way over to the side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Such craftmanship!
> Love it!


Thanks. I think I may make one more after this one in a different wood. It's time intensive, but a nice little project.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Does it change the sound at all? I'd imagine wood sounding so much cooler when bottoming out.


It sounds good, but I don't know if I'd say it sounds much cooler than the stock case did, just a little different and I know the sound will change again once the suede is in place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Personally getting sick of hitting Caps Lock in game or when typing. I'm seriously considering getting one of those stepped Caps Lock keycap to replace it.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them? They used to be on all the keyboards! How is it not the norm? Am I being paranoid? Am I the only one?!
> 
> Anyway, on the hunt for a matte black stepped Caps Lock keycap with backlight compatibility (to match the QFTK). Any recommendation?


I think it's because most stepped caps locks have the stem off centered. I had to stem mod the stepped caps lock I'm using on my 60% to get it to fit. There are some group buys and moogles that include a centered stepped caps lock, but not everyone is super keen on them.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray! the worlds greatest keycap finally came in the mail today! ( 3 of them acutally! )
> 
> The one... the only... Trololo key!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place I got them from had a minimum purchase order, so since I have 3, i'll be willing to trade the other two for other custom keys, PM me if interested.
> 
> Already AutoHotKey'ed it so when its pressed, the song plays...


I like it!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I only know of standard ones for sale: http://techkeys.us/collections/keys/products/center-stem-stepped-capslock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I think it's because most stepped caps locks have the stem off centered. I had to stem mod the stepped caps lock I'm using on my 60% to get it to fit. There are some group buys and moogles that include a centered stepped caps lock, but not everyone is super keen on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Me too! But IMO they look pretty ugly.


They do look quite a bit less attractive... I have only recently started gaming much more than before, and have a proper keyboard now (







) . So never until now have I realised how bulky my ring finger is to my keyboard.... and how unresponsive my pinky is...







I have to map SHIFT and such to my mouse' side button... lol

I guess some "trigger discipline" is the better solution here then... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Me too! But IMO they look pretty ugly.


-
They're ugly, they cost more, they don't fit all keyboards, and very few people actually have accidental capslock issues. There just isn't much incentive for keyboard makers to put them on their boards these days.


----------



## bobfig

id be down for one as im use to it from my old keyboard. i am having problems hitting it because the slightly different lay out but ill get use to it eventually i guess.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, my old logitech $20 special has seen 1 too many spills and its time to replace it. I'm set on purchasing a mechanical kb but having never tried one I have no idea which color switch to get. It seems red is the easiest adjustment coming from a cheapo membrane style keyboard but I could be way off. I have been eyeing up a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816015. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, my old logitech $20 special has seen 1 too many spills and its time to replace it. I'm set on purchasing a mechanical kb but having never tried one I have no idea which color switch to get. It seems red is the easiest adjustment coming from a cheapo membrane style keyboard but I could be way off. I have been eyeing up a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816015. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Brown is the closest MX switch to a rubber dome. If thats a good thing or not is up to you. Personally, I buy mechs because I DON'T want rubber domes


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Brown is the closest MX switch to a rubber dome. If thats a good thing or not is up to you. Personally, I buy mechs because I DON'T want rubber domes


Is this you objectively or subjectively stating that?


----------



## HPE1000

Got tired of my bleh razer blackwidow, so yeahhh


























You know I had to get the futurama keycap lol


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, my old logitech $20 special has seen 1 too many spills and its time to replace it. I'm set on purchasing a mechanical kb but having never tried one I have no idea which color switch to get. It seems red is the easiest adjustment coming from a cheapo membrane style keyboard but I could be way off. I have been eyeing up a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816015. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Only thing that might throw you off is that reds/blues/browns take less force to type on than membranes, so you might up with more mistakes until you get used to them. I actually passed on reds because I'm not that great a typist and made way too many mistakes - the bump on blues and browns helped me out a lot.

I've only tried all the main switches in store demos (I have a kb with browns), but none of them feel like rubber domes to me at all, it's just a very different mechanism. I'd say forget about your old kb and just get the switch you think you'll like best:


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking good!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And here we go down the rabbit hole...



$70, free wrist wrest, 104 keys, USB and PS/2... I talked to my mom about this since I've (almost) run out of money for stupid stuff and asked her about pianos, and she said that going from an old upright to a Steinway really helps out technique and was worth it. Best part? If I hate it, I'll sell it at a small loss and learn a valuable lesson.


----------



## Jixr

why would you hate it?

if anything, you'll just want to have boards with all the different switch types.
*stares down, sees the two on my desk, and remembering my ohter at the office*


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got tired of my bleh razer blackwidow, so yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I had to get the futurama keycap lol


Which keyboard is that?... LOVE the simplicity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Only thing that might throw you off is that reds/blues/browns take less force to type on than membranes, so you might up with more mistakes until you get used to them. I actually passed on reds because I'm not that great a typist and made way too many mistakes - the bump on blues and browns helped me out a lot.
> 
> I've only tried all the main switches in store demos (I have a kb with browns), but none of them feel like rubber domes to me at all, it's just a very different mechanism. I'd say forget about your old kb and just get the switch you think you'll like best:


Awesome guide there! +rep! So after reading what you said I'm leaning toward browns now. I'm a horrible typist as well (very unorthodox). I think I would like the feedback of a brown over none from a red. Does corsair make a similar one to the one I linked above but with browns? I like corsair products alot. This was the closest thing I found http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Which keyboard is that?... LOVE the simplicity.


Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid with blank keycaps from WASD.

I like to keep things simple


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> why would you hate it?
> 
> if anything, you'll just want to have boards with all the different switch types.
> *stares down, sees the two on my desk, and remembering my ohter at the office*


I plan for all plausible scenarios. I'll probably be adverse to it until I get used to, but it'll be a huge upgrade over the $10 rubber dome keyboard I have in any case. The real question for me is how it compares to the scissor switches on my laptop, since I am quite fond of those.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So any particular vendors have good return policies for returning if you don't like the switch?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So any particular vendors have good return policies for returning if you don't like the switch?


Amazon is amazing with returns.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Amazon is amazing with returns.


I returned a board to newegg no problems.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I returned a board to newegg no problems.


I got screwed by newegg restocking fees and return shipping costs before, not worth it. Bought a psu for 90 dollars, wanted to return it, had not opened . I ask to return it, have to pay return shipping and restocking fees, I walked away with around 60 dollars after the return....

Meanwhile on amazon, they pay for return shipping and I have never had to pay for restocking. They even paid the return shipping on a 20+ lb big box triple screen stand I bought, opened and setup, and didn't like recently.


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Which keyboard is that?... LOVE the simplicity.
> Awesome guide there! +rep! So after reading what you said I'm leaning toward browns now. I'm a horrible typist as well (very unorthodox). I think I would like the feedback of a brown over none from a red. Does corsair make a similar one to the one I linked above but with browns? I like corsair products alot. This was the closest thing I found http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005


Corsairs are red only unfortunately.

According to this they were supposed to have other switches out in July, but who knows what's happening with that: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=666817


----------



## nubbinator

Finally finished my homemade wood 60% keyboard case. The case is made of poplar, the feet of redheart, and it's lined with black dyed suede. I'm loving it. I don't know why, but it feels more solid than the stock Poker/Pure case and seems like there's not a ton of flex from the PCB even though it is PCB mounted.

The keyboard is a Pure PCB with what I call Ghost Blacks and Ghost Reds (Blacks and Reds with Clear spings), lubed switches, white and pink 2x3x4mm water clear LEDs, Cherry white on black doubleshot set with a stem modded stepped caps lock, GMK CMYK and White on Purple modifiers, and a Bunnycap.









I need an updated shot with the lights off and the black suede lining, but it's not dark enough here yet.

I'll definitely be entering this one into the keyboard of the month contest.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'll definitely be entering this one into the keyboard of the month contest.


Yea dude that thing is beautiful. I'm going to get a wooden keycap set one of these days.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yea dude that thing is beautiful. I'm going to get a wooden keycap set one of these days.


I've thought about making one for myself. I've done a couple individual caps already, but they can be a PITA and not the easiest to get right.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is this you objectively or subjectively stating that?


Rubber domes feel terrible - subjective.

Browns are the closest MX switch to rubber domes - objective.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Rubber domes feel terrible - subjective.
> 
> Browns are the closest MX switch to rubber domes - objective.


The first time I pressed on an MX brown, I was shocked the keyboard was mechanical. I really have to swap out the sliders on that board.


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Rubber domes feel terrible - subjective.
> 
> Browns are the closest MX switch to rubber domes - objective.


To me, even the closest MX switch is still miles apart. Even if there's some similarity in how the mechanism feels typing on browns and rubber domes is just utterly different.


----------



## milkychipz

Applied for entry, very proud of my keyboard, I love the aesthetics on it.


----------



## DaveLT

TBH browns can be said to not have any feedback at all


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> TBH browns can be said to not have any feedback at all


It is VERY subtle, only time I can really feel the actuation point is if I am pressing really light and slow, otherwise it feels very similar to reds. I prefer blues and I don't think I would switch to anything else.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> TBH browns can be said to not have any feedback at all


Really depends what you're use to.


----------



## Jixr

I like blues and reds equally, and thats why i have 2 keyboards on my desk.

I'm still thinking of making a hybrid keyboard, of reds and blues.

basically make the gaming cluster reds "wasd etc" and the rest blues.

Just not sure how it will feel when typing though since the difference between the two switches is pretty drastic.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Rubber domes feel terrible - subjective.
> 
> Browns are the closest MX switch to rubber domes - objective.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah no
im going to say MX brown has nothing to do with rubber domes.
this G710 is sooooo different for key stroke feeling than the G19, its easily noticable man. the closest thign to rubber domes would be mx reds or blacks since each keyboard has different actuation forces. (to my knowledge)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the closest thign to rubber domes would be mx reds or blacks since each keyboard has different actuation forces. (to my knowledge)


i dissagree, reds and blacks are lineiar, while domes collapse under pressure, completely different feeling.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Finally finished my homemade wood 60% keyboard case. The case is made of poplar, the feet of redheart, and it's lined with black dyed suede. I'm loving it. I don't know why, but it feels more solid than the stock Poker/Pure case and seems like there's not a ton of flex from the PCB even though it is PCB mounted.
> 
> The keyboard is a Pure PCB with what I call Ghost Blacks and Ghost Reds (Blacks and Reds with Clear spings), lubed switches, white and pink 2x3x4mm water clear LEDs, Cherry white on black doubleshot set with a stem modded stepped caps lock, GMK CMYK and White on Purple modifiers, and a Bunnycap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need an updated shot with the lights off and the black suede lining, but it's not dark enough here yet.
> 
> I'll definitely be entering this one into the keyboard of the month contest.


That is a very nice case, I love working with wood and would consider doing something like that for myself. Are u planning on doing any engraving on the front or top for your name?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is VERY subtle, only time I can really feel the actuation point is if I am pressing really light and slow, otherwise it feels very similar to reds. I prefer blues and I don't think I would switch to anything else.


The only difference I can feel from using the browns over the reds, is the browns have a Crispier feel to them. I can't really feel the tactile bump like the MX Blues. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i dissagree, reds and blacks are lineiar, while domes collapse under pressure, completely different feeling.


i would agree with this statement, the rubber domes have a definitive feel. pressure required to start the actuation. Blacks and Reds are very linear


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I'm leaning toward this one . I really like the hybrid number/directional pad on the right side, plus being backlit. Why is the brown $10 more than the blue and $20 more than the red?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I'm leaning toward this one . I really like the hybrid number/directional pad on the right side, plus being backlit. Why is the brown $10 more than the blue and $20 more than the red?


Popularity pretty much, blues and reds are most common, therefore cheaper, browns are more expensive/rare, same with greens, kb models which feature greens as an option almost always end up being 50 dollars more expensive than their blue counterparts.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Rubber domes feel terrible - subjective.
> 
> Browns are the closest MX switch to rubber domes - objective.


Those are both subjective statements


----------



## Jixr

The TK has some pretty washy reviews, it not anywhere near the quality of the QF rapid or XT, and there are a few complaints about how the right num pad works.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Those are both subjective statements


^^^^^^


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> That is a very nice case, I love working with wood and would consider doing something like that for myself. Are u planning on doing any engraving on the front or top for your name?


Not really. I like the simplicity and I feel like engraving would ruin the simplicity. If I were to add some touch like that, I'd probably try to emboss the suede on the inside of the case.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Those are both subjective statements


He does have a point, though. Browns feel pretty squishy, although MX grey is the squishiest I have tried.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> He does have a point, though. Browns feel pretty squishy, although MX grey is the squishiest I have tried.


It's still very much a subjective comment. Browns feel scratchy to me, not squishy. And dark greys don't feel squishy to me either. They're just heavy linear switches. Or were you talking about tactile greys?

Honestly, I don't think any standard cherry switch feels anything like a rubber dome. Some may get squishy feeling if they're PCB mounted, but that's not the switch causing the feeling.


----------



## Singledigit

Hey, I am looking for a keyboard someone posted (I think it was on Overclock, I have been racking my brain and browser history looking for it). It was a white keyboard with blue (baby blue keycaps). The keycaps were a bit lower profile with the use saying they were "circular". I think it was either here or Reddit /r mechanicalkeyboards subreddit. Anyone happen to see this keyboard?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's still very much a subjective comment. Browns feel scratchy to me, not squishy. And dark greys don't feel squishy to me either. They're just heavy linear switches. Or were you talking about tactile greys?
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any standard cherry switch feels anything like a rubber dome. Some may get squishy feeling if they're PCB mounted, but that's not the switch causing the feeling.


I was talking about tactile greys. The bump feels like nothing compared to the spring force.

I guess the PCB mount on my MX brown board probably doesn't help it feel more tactile.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> He does have a point, though. Browns feel pretty squishy, although MX grey is the squishiest I have tried.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still very much a subjective comment. Browns feel scratchy to me, not squishy. And dark greys don't feel squishy to me either. They're just heavy linear switches. Or were you talking about tactile greys?
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any standard cherry switch feels anything like a rubber dome. Some may get squishy feeling if they're PCB mounted, but that's not the switch causing the feeling.
Click to expand...

MX Greys are tactile, MX Dark Greys are linear

*Clicky*
Light - Blue
Heavy - Green

*Tactile*
Light - Brown
Heavy - Grey

*Linear*
Light - Red
Heavy - Dark Grey.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Greys are tactile, MX Dark Greys are linear


I know they are, but some people don't know that there are two different MX grey switches. So when people talk about MX greys, they may be talking about greys or dark greys. That's why I made the distinction between dark greys and tactile greys.

Edit: I should rephrase that to I have learned that not everyone is referring to the same switch when they talk about MX Greys, so I try to be more specific and talk about tactile greys and linear greys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Greys are tactile, MX Dark Greys are linear
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are, but some people don't know that there are two different MX grey switches. So when people talk about MX greys, they may be talking about greys or dark greys. That's why I made the distinction between dark greys and tactile greys.
> 
> Edit: I should rephrase that to I have learned that not everyone is referring to the same switch when they talk about MX Greys, so I try to be more specific and talk about tactile greys and linear greys.
Click to expand...

I just had a brain fart, for some reason reading your post I thought you were saying the wrong grey switch was linear.









My apologies!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Greys are tactile, MX Dark Greys are linear
> 
> *Clicky*
> Light - Blue
> Heavy - Green
> 
> *Tactile*
> Light - Brown
> Heavy - Grey
> 
> *Linear*
> Light - Red
> Heavy - Dark Grey.


Isn't clear a heavy tactile, not grey? Grey is super heavy.

Does grey have a large bump like on a clear or a small one like on a brown? it has not much of a click.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Isn't clear a heavy tactile, not grey? Grey is super heavy.
> 
> Does grey have a large bump like on a clear or a small one like on a brown? it has not much of a click.


Clears are a medium stiff switch with a large tactile bump, Greys are a heavier tactile switch. Dark Greys are a heavy linear switch.

Greys and Clears should have the same sized bump, just Greys have a heavier spring. A Grey will not click because it does not have a slider like Greens, Blues, and Whites.


----------



## dasparx

Is this gonna damage one of the switches itself? It's giving the switch a bit of sideways force, but not too much though. (i've been doing this for at least 7-8 months now)

I know it ruins my keycaps, but i dont really care about that.



Keycool is about a year old now, still rocking nicely and feeling as good as the day when i got it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Greys are tactile, MX Dark Greys are linear
> 
> *Clicky*
> Light - Blue
> Heavy - Green
> 
> *Tactile*
> Light - Brown
> Heavy - Grey
> 
> *Linear*
> Light - Red
> Heavy - Dark Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't clear a heavy tactile, not grey? Grey is super heavy.
> 
> Does grey have a large bump like on a clear or a small one like on a brown? it has not much of a click.
Click to expand...

I put those 3 down because they all have the 80g weight, there are other ones that could be included.

As for the size of the bump, it's more akin to a Clear bump than a Brown, you can see why in one of Ripster's albums (image 17/27)


http://imgur.com/RJqM4

.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Browns just look crappy in comparison. They're a great idea on paper (subtle bump), but I'd think Clears with Brown springs or Browns with Clear springs would feel better for that same role. Enough OOMPH for good feedback, but still relatively quiet. I have never used them, so take this with grain or two or million of salt. Still better than rubber domes though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Browns just look crappy in comparison. They're a great idea on paper (subtle bump), but I'd think Clears with Brown springs or Browns with Clear springs would feel better for that same role. Enough OOMPH for good feedback, but still relatively quiet. I have never used them, so take this with grain or two or million of salt. Still better than rubber domes though.


Brown sliders don't have enough of a bump to have any heavier of a spring. Ergo clears sound pretty good, though.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Browns just look crappy in comparison. They're a great idea on paper (subtle bump), but I'd think Clears with Brown springs or Browns with Clear springs would feel better for that same role. Enough OOMPH for good feedback, but still relatively quiet. I have never used them, so take this with grain or two or million of salt. Still better than rubber domes though.


Clears with Brown springs would just be ergo clears. They kind of suck (my own opinion) unless lubed with Krytox. Even then I don't care for them. Lubed Clears with 65-67g springs are quite nice though. They still have a nice bump, are lighter than stock Clears, and don't have any sticking on the return like lighter Clears can have.

Browns with Clear springs would cover up most of the tactile bump on Browns and probably make them feel even worse. I liked Browns at first, but now I'd probably take a good rubber dome or scissor switch over Browns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Browns just look crappy in comparison. They're a great idea on paper (subtle bump), but I'd think Clears with Brown springs or Browns with Clear springs would feel better for that same role. Enough OOMPH for good feedback, but still relatively quiet. I have never used them, so take this with grain or two or million of salt. Still better than rubber domes though.


The first one you mentioned are called Ergo Clears and are fairly popular among keyboard enthusiasts.










I'm looking forward to getting another board.


----------



## Blooddrunk

My keyboard has developed a double tap on certain keys. X, O, P, ., A to name some. Shame because I bought this thing when it first came out and now quite a bit of people are complaining of this issue. Really liked this board as well.

Thinking of bending over for a Ducky Shine 3 while I have money. Worth it? Better than the Shine 2 aside from the lighting improvements? Will last longer than a year unlike this one? Gonna go with the MX blues as well.

Figured I'd post here because I pretty much know what I'm looking for. Just I'd like some input before dumping another 150 dollars on a board.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The TK has some pretty washy reviews, it not anywhere near the quality of the QF rapid or XT, and there are a few complaints about how the right num pad works.


Well I was starting to lean against it anyways because I couldn't find it through distribution at work. I did find the QF rapid and it's $5 cheaper than everywhere else online so I think that is what I'm going to go with tomorrow. Plus the return policy is 30 days though disti. So the CM QF rapid is going to be my first Mechy, anyone have any objections or is that a safe first choice?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Brown sliders don't have enough of a bump to have any heavier of a spring. Ergo clears sound pretty good, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Clears with Brown springs would just be ergo clears. They kind of suck (my own opinion) unless lubed with Krytox. Even then I don't care for them. Lubed Clears with 65-67g springs are quite nice though. They still have a nice bump, are lighter than stock Clears, and don't have any sticking on the return like lighter Clears can have.
> 
> Browns with Clear springs would cover up most of the tactile bump on Browns and probably make them feel even worse. I liked Browns at first, but now I'd probably take a good rubber dome or scissor switch over Browns.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The first one you mentioned are called Ergo Clears and are fairly popular among keyboard enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting another board.


I would say no need to pile on, but these were all from 37 minutes ago, so I forgive you







. I had heard the term but thought it was a different brand (e.g. Alps). Apparently Cherry will sell you factory-made Ergo Clears in a color of your choice, but only if you buy 750 000 or more. I'd assume that's switches since mechanical keyboards seem like a niche market, even more so when you divide up switch types. I don't want to go to the trouble of de- and resoldering apart 87+ switches to swap springs though. That seems like a great way to break something important.


----------



## Paradigm84

The Quick Fire Rapid is an excellent choice, the build quality is practically unheard of at that price point.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


Rubber domes: Non-clicky, medium-low tactility, medium-low force.

MX Browns: Non clicky, low tactility, low force.

Short of jailhouse blues (which aren't standard mx switches), you aren't going to find a MX board with a closer feel to a rubber dome. That is an objective statement.

Subjective is saying it still doesn't feel the same as a rubber dome. It may to some people, not to others, but it's still the closest match.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber domes: Non-clicky, medium-low tactility, medium-low force.
> 
> MX Browns: Non clicky, low tactility, low force.
> 
> Short of jailhouse blues (which aren't standard mx switches), you aren't going to find a MX board with a closer feel to a rubber dome. That is an objective statement.
> 
> Subjective is saying it still doesn't feel the same as a rubber dome. It may to some people, not to others, but it's still the closest match.
Click to expand...

I was hoping you'd have some force diagrams to compare with, but I guess that'll have to do.

Regardless, it says a lot about MX switches if the closest to rubber dome is MX Browns, which still feel very different.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was hoping you'd have some force diagrams to compare with, but I guess that'll have to do.
> 
> Regardless, it says a lot about MX switches if the closest to rubber dome is MX Browns, which still feel very different.


There are a lot of rubber domes, and there is no real standard for how _exactly_ to make them. Even on a single board, different keys can have different characteristics (I'm talking about a new board. Used boards are obviously even worse due to wear).

With this in mind, I figured a force diagram, or hard numbers, would be somewhat meaningless unless you just wanted to get a general idea of how much force a dome requires, and I'm assuming everyone here has used a dome at some point in their life.

Browns certainly feel different than domes, in much the same way that greens feel (and sound) different than buckling springs they are designed to emulate. We're talking completely different methods of key actuation and construction.

I never tried to argue that they are identical. I was simply stating that browns are the close_*st*_ standard MX switch to domes, in response to a first time prospective mechanical KB user's question of "which switch is most like a rubber dome?"

Unless dome keyboard manufacturers have all suddenly started using _significantly_ softer/thinner or harder/thicker material within the last 6 months, it's fairly safe to say they all have low to medium tactility and force. And I don't think there can be _any_ arguement as to whether or not domes are clicky.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I was starting to lean against it anyways because I couldn't find it through distribution at work. I did find the QF rapid and it's $5 cheaper than everywhere else online so I think that is what I'm going to go with tomorrow. Plus the return policy is 30 days though disti. So the CM QF rapid is going to be my first Mechy, anyone have any objections or is that a safe first choice?


I have the TK and the QFR. Both are nice boards but if I had to pick one it would be an easy pick for the QFR.


----------



## SinX7

Anyone here with the Corsair K90 with a certain key repeating issue? I have a Gigabyte motherboard.

Thanks!


----------



## Jayjr1105

So why does everyone go for the 10 key-less design (did I use the correct term there?) Working in IT, I use the number pad pretty often but at home not so much. I'll be using the keyboard at work to start to see if I like the brown switches. Is is the clean/minimalist look?

How about the o-rings? Do people usually go for these to improve sound/feel?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So why does everyone go for the 10 key-less design (did I use the correct term there?) Working in IT, I use the number pad pretty often but at home not so much. I'll be using the keyboard at work to start to see if I like the brown switches. Is is the clean/minimalist look?
> 
> How about the o-rings? Do people usually go for these to improve sound/feel?


I have the best of both worlds (TKL size with numpad toggle) with some inconvenience accompanying, to which I do no mind.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Anyone here with the Corsair K90 with a certain key repeating issue? I have a Gigabyte motherboard.
> 
> Thanks!


depending on the key, it could be a dirty swtich. the k90 uses a mix of mechanical and rubber dome switches, so a little more info may be needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So why does everyone go for the 10 key-less design (did I use the correct term there?) Working in IT, I use the number pad pretty often but at home not so much. I'll be using the keyboard at work to start to see if I like the brown switches. Is is the clean/minimalist look?
> 
> How about the o-rings? Do people usually go for these to improve sound/feel?


IMO 10 key-less ( commonly refered to as TKL ) are common because most gamers don't use the numb pad, and up until recently, there have not been very many good full sized affordable boards.
I use a TKL at home, and a full sized at work ( where i need the number pad ) Basically the go-to cheap TKL is the cooler master quickfire rapid, super cheap and very high quality.
but a high quality full sized board will run you anywhere from around $120+, but Coolermaster has also recently released the quickfire XT, a full sized quickfire rapid, and they can be had for under $100. and IMO ( and many will agree ) are the best bang for the buck full sized mechancial keyboard out there right now.

On a personal level, I like the smaller footprint of the TLK boards and the minimimal design of them ( there are also even more cut down 60% boards, but those are not very popular )

as far as o-rings go, ( again personal preference ) I don't like them, but they can reduce noise and key travel. but can also feel 'mushy' which i'm not a fan off.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I have the best of both worlds (TKL size with numpad toggle) with some inconvenience accompanying, to which I do no mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the one I originally wanted but its $20 more expensive than the Rapid and people here seemed to push me towards the Rapid and away from the TK.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So why does everyone go for the 10 key-less design (did I use the correct term there?) Working in IT, I use the number pad pretty often but at home not so much. I'll be using the keyboard at work to start to see if I like the brown switches. Is is the clean/minimalist look?
> 
> How about the o-rings? Do people usually go for these to improve sound/feel?


It saves space on the desk. That's always nice. I mostly use my computer for gaming, but if I actually need to do something like entering tons of numbers, I'll just switch back to my Model M.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> people here seemed to push me towards the Rapid or away from the TK as well.


Good call, I tried a rapid out for a week or so, and its pretty sup par compared to the rapid.


----------



## DaveLT

Has everybody forgotten the RK9000? It's made by costar isn't it ... costs the same as a Rapid and is full keyboard


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good call, I tried a rapid out for a week or so, and its pretty sup par compared to the rapid.


The Rapid is worse than the Rapid?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Has everybody forgotten the RK9000? It's made by costar isn't it ... costs the same as a Rapid and is full keyboard


It's not a bad keyboard, not a great one either. I've seen quite a few that have needed repairs, including the one I got. If you're good at soldering and resolder the switches, it should be a good board for you.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Rapid is worse than the Rapid?


Sounds good to me


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Rapid is worse than the Rapid?


Obviously.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Rubber domes: Non-clicky, medium-low tactility, medium-low force.
> 
> MX Browns: Non clicky, low tactility, low force.
> 
> Short of jailhouse blues (which aren't standard mx switches), you aren't going to find a MX board with a closer feel to a rubber dome. That is an objective statement.


"MX Browns have a similar actuation force to a Dell SK-8115 rubber dome" - objective statement

"MX Browns feel like rubber domes more then any other cherry switch" - subjective statement

MX Blacks or Clears definitely "feel" more like some rubber domes then Browns.


----------



## Jixr

har har har, obviously i meant the tk is worse than the rapid.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> har har har, obviously i meant the tk is worse than the rapid.


I don't think it's obvious since some people love the TK, but I was assuming that's what you probably meant.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Is there a keyboard that you guys would recommend that skips the entry level CM lineup for something more long term? $20 or $30 more?


----------



## bobfig

what size you want and do you need led's?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Rapid is worse than the Rapid?
> It's not a bad keyboard, not a great one either. I've seen quite a few that have needed repairs, including the one I got. If you're good at soldering and resolder the switches, it should be a good board for you.


I haven't had any issues yet. the ones with issue were with the early batches but not my one.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> what size you want and do you need led's?


I like the ones without numberpad but I wouldn't be against a good one with it. Leds are fine if they can be toggled off.


----------



## bobfig

well the ducky zeros are just a cheaper shine at $115 ish fullsize but your looking at smaller then theres the vortex race ($118) and Poker ($110). i never tried them but if i were to drop money at this sec id be getting one of those.

thers also the vortex PURE for $105.

but those are all super smalls. the one that is comparable to the cm rapid could be the ducky pro at around $99

take your pick

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?switch_id=ALL&size=Tenkeyless&keyword=&in_stock=on


----------



## Jixr

Filco and WASD keyboards both have good TKL's

Though I'm not sure that they are worth the price difference between a QFR since ( with the filco ) the only difference is the PCB

EDIT: I would just get the QFR and buy some decent keycaps. thats probably the way to go.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey all just picked up my first mechanical keyboard, the CM Quickfire TK with MX Browns and I'm very impressed to say the least!
Coming from a Logitech G110 (which I do like) it's certainly leagues ahead in the quality of feel when typing.
Quick little picture from my iPhone while I'm sat at my girlfriend's with my laptop










P.S
Sorry about the bad lighting, currently watching The Terminator


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey all just picked up my first mechanical keyboard, the CM Quickfire TK with MX Browns and I'm very impressed to say the least!
> Coming from a Logitech G110 (which I do like) it's certainly leagues ahead in the quality of feel when typing.
> Quick little picture from my iPhone while I'm sat at my girlfriend's with my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S
> Sorry about the bad lighting, currently watching The Terminator


Glad you like it.









Membership is up to date.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Filco and WASD keyboards both have good TKL's
> 
> Though I'm not sure that they are worth the price difference between a QFR since ( with the filco ) the only difference is the PCB
> 
> EDIT: I would just get the QFR and buy some decent keycaps. thats probably the way to go.


The QFR keys are pretty decent. Is it possible to get a keycap set for $30 that would beat the stock QFRs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey all just picked up my first mechanical keyboard, the CM Quickfire TK with MX Browns and I'm very impressed to say the least!
> Coming from a Logitech G110 (which I do like) it's certainly leagues ahead in the quality of feel when typing.
> Quick little picture from my iPhone while I'm sat at my girlfriend's with my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S
> Sorry about the bad lighting, currently watching The Terminator


Nice. I'm still trying to get used to this whole numpad situation.









Btw Paradigm84 I'm not able to see the member list/signup form, but I'd like to join.

CM Storm TK


CM Storm QFR


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice. I'm still trying to get used to this whole numpad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Paradigm84 I'm not able to see the member list/signup form, but I'd like to join.


Is the member's list/ signup form missing for anyone else?

If so, you can submit your stuff via this page.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The QFR keys are pretty decent. Is it possible to get a keycap set for $30 that would beat the stock QFRs?
> ]


me being picky, I don't like stock CM caps because the pad printing leaves the legends raised abocve the keys and you can feel them on your fingers. I'm happier with my lesser quality caps on one of my boards than the stock CM keycaps. working on ordering a custom set for my work keyboard ( qf-xt )

$30 would get you caps of equal quality, but you would be free to choose your keycap color and customize it a bit. (unless you go used then you might can score some better caps )
the QFR uses standard cherry mx sizes and spacing, so its very easy to find keycaps that will fit.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Has everybody forgotten the RK9000? It's made by costar isn't it ... costs the same as a Rapid and is full keyboard


The price and full 104-key set made me get it. I don't get the people who don't have number pads. I understand if you're using it with a mobile rig, but if it's sitting on your desk, portability isn't exactly a priority. Price? Please. You just spent $60 on a keyboard and are in, for the most part, the same market as custom PC builders.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is the member's list/ signup form missing for anyone else?
> 
> If so, you can submit your stuff via this page.


Thanks brotha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> me being picky, I don't like stock CM caps because the pad printing leaves the legends raised abocve the keys and you can feel them on your fingers. I'm happier with my lesser quality caps on one of my boards than the stock CM keycaps. working on ordering a custom set for my work keyboard ( qf-xt )
> 
> $30 would get you caps of equal quality, but you would be free to choose your keycap color and customize it a bit. (unless you go used then you might can score some better caps )
> the QFR uses standard cherry mx sizes and spacing, so its very easy to find keycaps that will fit.


Ok gotcha. The printing is my only complaint, so I may go this route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The price and full 104-key set made me get it. I don't get the people who don't have number pads. I understand if you're using it with a mobile rig, but if it's sitting on your desk, portability isn't exactly a priority. Price? Please. You just spent $60 on a keyboard and are in, for the most part, the same market as custom PC builders.


What is there to get? It's usually as simple as, "I don't use the numberpad, so why have one."


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The price and full 104-key set made me get it. I don't get the people who don't have number pads. I understand if you're using it with a mobile rig, but if it's sitting on your desk, portability isn't exactly a priority. Price? Please. You just spent $60 on a keyboard and are in, for the most part, the same market as custom PC builders.


More room on the desk, don't use the numpad, ergo pointless.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> CM Storm TK


*sigh* I just ordered my QFR today and then these get posted, I'm so regretting it already. I hope the QFR pans out though, the white led's would have went well with my Corsair 500R case.


----------



## HesterDW

No backlight, true, but you bought the higher quality board of the two. However if you're really regretting not having a backlight, just cancel the order and buy the TK. Unless wherever you bought it from has shipped it already, which would be some blazing fast service.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> No backlight, true, but you bought the higher quality board of the two. However if you're really regretting not having a backlight, just cancel the order and buy the TK. Unless wherever you bought it from has shipped it already, which would be some blazing fast service.


Yeah, I got it through distribution at work, it will be here tomorrow before noon. The disti warehouse is only 25 miles from our location. besides, they only had the TK in blues, and reds. No browns


----------



## Jixr

or just wait for the xts to be released ( backlit xt )


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The price and full 104-key set made me get it. I don't get the people who don't have number pads. I understand if you're using it with a mobile rig, but if it's sitting on your desk, portability isn't exactly a priority. Price? Please. You just spent $60 on a keyboard and are in, for the most part, the same market as custom PC builders.
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to get? It's usually as simple as, "I don't use the numberpad, so why have one."
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The price and full 104-key set made me get it. I don't get the people who don't have number pads. I understand if you're using it with a mobile rig, but if it's sitting on your desk, portability isn't exactly a priority. Price? Please. You just spent $60 on a keyboard and are in, for the most part, the same market as custom PC builders.
> 
> 
> 
> More room on the desk, don't use the numpad, ergo pointless.
Click to expand...

Lack of use, sure. I use it every day since my PC's password is a 4-digit number. I'm not trying to keep out hackers, just nosy people. But I find it invaluable for data entry or using a calculator. A line of numbers at the top is difficult to maneuver. They're numerically ordered, I know, but I have similar problems with virtual alphabetized keyboards - they're different. I'm used to a TI calculator for this sort of thing and cell phones to a lesser extent. I'll certainly use a TKL board for gaming purposes since that's, you know, for gaming, not general typing.

Is space really at so much of a premium that you need those five or six inches? Obviously mobility comes into play if you have a mobile LAN rig, and TKL boards are preferable for those purposes. But for a mostly immobile desktop keyboard? I can't see that being an issue.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, did anyone see the current shell shocker deal? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162026

$34 AR for a Tt mech.

Does anyone know if that huge wrist rest is removable?

I'm considering it if it is.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, did anyone see the current shell shocker deal? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162026
> 
> $34 AR for a Tt mech.
> 
> Does anyone know if that huge wrist rest is removable?
> 
> I'm considering it if it is.


What OEM is that?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Took some better shots












I also bought this keycap to replace the ESC key *snigger*


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Lack of use, sure. I use it every day since my PC's password is a 4-digit number. I'm not trying to keep out hackers, just nosy people. But I find it invaluable for data entry or using a calculator. A line of numbers at the top is difficult to maneuver. They're numerically ordered, I know, but I have similar problems with virtual alphabetized keyboards - they're different. I'm used to a TI calculator for this sort of thing and cell phones to a lesser extent. I'll certainly use a TKL board for gaming purposes since that's, you know, for gaming, not general typing.
> 
> Is space really at so much of a premium that you need those five or six inches? Obviously mobility comes into play if you have a mobile LAN rig, and TKL boards are preferable for those purposes. But for a mostly immobile desktop keyboard? I can't see that being an issue.


Both the examples you gave are completely subjective. That should be explanation enough. If you deal with a lot of numbers the numpad is so much faster, but if you don't it makes no sense to reach all the way to right to type an occasional digit. So then, why have a keyboard with a bunch of buttons you'll never use? Enter the tenkeyless.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, did anyone see the current shell shocker deal? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162026
> 
> $34 AR for a Tt mech.
> 
> Does anyone know if that huge wrist rest is removable?
> 
> I'm considering it if it is.


Yes. If you scroll down to the specs it says the wrist pad is removable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Took some better shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought this keycap to replace the ESC key *snigger*


Much better lighting. Nice shots.


----------



## Greg28

At same price, what is the best keyboard, ozone strike or steelseries 6gv2? and why?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What OEM is that?


Bump to this Q.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So why does everyone go for the 10 key-less design (did I use the correct term there?) Working in IT, I use the number pad pretty often but at home not so much. I'll be using the keyboard at work to start to see if I like the brown switches. Is is the clean/minimalist look?
> 
> How about the o-rings? Do people usually go for these to improve sound/feel?


I'm in IT also, and I am happy using a 60% board. (HHKB/Poker) However at work I have a RF 104UB, simply to avoid questions about why I use such a small keyboard while work provides plenty of regular keyboards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got a new Filco Camo MJ2 and threw some R3 caps on it.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What OEM is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Bump to this Q.


I would be thinking ione, but that's just a wild guess. Has TT ever made quality peripherals?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got a new Filco Camo MJ2 and threw some R3 caps on it.


Love the retro font on those keys, mind sharing source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I would be thinking ione, but that's just a wild guess. Has TT ever made quality peripherals?


Dunno but I picked one up. Figured for $35 I can at least get my money back on the marketplace if not more. Then I can also say I've tried MX Blacks.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Love the retro font on those keys, mind sharing source?


It's from the Round 4 group buy. Good luck finding a set.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Dunno but I picked one up. Figured for $35 I can at least get my money back on the marketplace if not more. Then I can also say I've tried MX Blacks.


You could possibly make the money back just from taking out the switches and selling them.


----------



## Sniping

You would have to desolder them though.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You would have to desolder them though.


That's no biggy if you just want to try out blacks and then get your money back (could possibly sell for a profit) 50c per switch = $52. You'd probably have to go a bit cheaper though. Blacks aren't highly sort after.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Love the retro font on those keys, mind sharing source?


They are replicas of the Round 3 set. 7bit offered them in his Round 4 groupbuy (aka. the longest groupbuy in the history of groupbuys). If you want a set you are going to have to post in GH or DT classifieds...they will probably cost you a pretty penny too.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got a new Filco Camo MJ2 and threw some R3 caps on it.


what do you mean? where do you buy those keycaps?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got a new Filco Camo MJ2 and threw some R3 caps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? where do you buy those keycaps?
Click to expand...

From my google skills, I think he got them from a groupbuy on deskthority.
http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/doubleshot-replacements-round-4-t1376.html

looks like a keyboard forum


----------



## Jayjr1105

So my QFR with browns came in today and I'm really liking it so far, however I have one gripe and I need your guys opinion on what to do. When I have the back legs propped out the front left rubber foot is not making good contact with the desk. Because of this the left side of the keyboard slides around pretty easily. I looked close and it seems the left rubber piece is a micro-fraction shorter than the right one. Should I just contact CM and see if they will send me out new rubber feet or should I just send it right back now and play the patience card?

BTW mx browns = NOTHING like a rubber dome KB. I was suprised how light the keypress needed to be. Kind of anxious to try out the Tt one with blacks I just ordered. But none the less, still loving the new QFR!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Got a new Filco Camo MJ2 and threw some R3 caps on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? where do you buy those keycaps?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> They are replicas of the Round 3 set. 7bit offered them in his Round 4 groupbuy (aka. the longest groupbuy in the history of groupbuys). If you want a set you are going to have to post in GH or DT classifieds...they will probably cost you a pretty penny too.


EDIT: Also hello Schubie!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hi


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hi


How is getting the YOTS going?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Pre-ordered from NCIX, they say estimated ETA on shipping is Sept 2nd. Hopefully it will ship next week


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Pre-ordered from NCIX, they say estimated ETA on shipping is Sept 2nd. Hopefully it will ship next week


Take all of my jelly.


----------



## crunkosaur

Hey guys, just got my first mech keyboard. A Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja with black switches. Love the feel! Ive also got some Orings coming in the mail from WASD keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

I've been curious about blacks and greens, if the heavier spring makes much of a difference of the amount of time it takes the key to reset when let off.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've been curious about blacks and greens, if the heavier spring makes much of a difference of the amount of time it takes the key to reset when let off.


No not really, in fact TBH because of the law of conservation of energy it would be more of ... a faster recoil rate


----------



## Jixr

confused, i would think the blacks/greens would pop up faster than reds/blues/browns.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> confused, i would think the blacks/greens would pop up faster than reds/blues/browns.


Black do. Not sure about greens with their extra moving bits and that tactile bump that needs to be overcome on the way up. I think DaveLT misunderstood your question.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's a stiffer spring, so it stores more energy, so it will spring back to the rest state with more energy. More potential energy means more stored energy transferred to kinetic energy, more kinetic energy implies a greater velocity as the switch returns to it's rest state, so in theory it would take marginally less time.

Maybe.


----------



## bobfig

Look what cam for the keyboard today

the keys do seem a tad taller then the original shine 3


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Look what cam for the keyboard today
> 
> the keys do seem a tad taller then the original shine 3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice! What keycaps are those? Been wondering where I could find some backlit-compatible ones just in case I want some at some point.


----------



## user18

Looks nice









On a somewhat related note, I've just packed up my Nighthawk X8 to head off to uni. Using my rubber dome Dell to finish up some last bits of housekeeping before I pack up my tower as well. I notice that I type slightly more accurately than I do on the browns with the domes, but it just feels _wrong_. I've been using mechanical switches less than a month.

I also want to buy a board with blues......

Yep. I'm addicted


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Looks nice! What keycaps are those? Been wondering where I could find some backlit-compatible ones just in case I want some at some point.


its a ducky shine 2 key cap set. thy are a little different and all the function keys are different but they fit and work fine.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> 
> 
> No keycaps or PS/2 Converter :| Black switches...


Those pictures, meiosis. You're doing it right







Did you see my photo shoot book?

My newly acquired Leopold FC 660C with Capacitive switches (Topre)!


----------



## Nuzart

Can I have it?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Those pictures, meiosis. You're doing it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see my photo shoot book?
> 
> My newly acquired Leopold FC 660C with Capacitive switches (Topre)!


is that space bar suppose to be like that?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> is that space bar suppose to be like that?


It's on upside down. Some people think it's more comfortable for some reason.


----------



## connectwise

Woah.. that keyboard's dope.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, I see the Rosewill RK-9000's are on sale today for $69.

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201052

Are these quality? Who is the OEM? I'm asking because I think I'm really going to miss my number pad and might swap out my QFR


----------



## Jixr

i want to say they are costar boards, I don't own a rosewill so don't take my word on it.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, I see the Rosewill RK-9000's are on sale today for $69.
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201052
> 
> Are these quality? Who is the OEM? I'm asking because I think I'm really going to miss my number pad and might swap out my QFR


For the 9000, I believe Costar is the OEM.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, I see the Rosewill RK-9000's are on sale today for $69.
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201052
> 
> Are these quality? Who is the OEM? I'm asking because I think I'm really going to miss my number pad and might swap out my QFR


As far as I know the OEM is still Costar and I think the connector issue they used to have has been resolved.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Those pictures, meiosis. You're doing it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see my photo shoot book?
> My newly acquired Leopold FC 660C with Capacitive switches (Topre)!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What a clean looking keyboard.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming Costar is a good oem? I'm not up to speed with keyboard OEMS like power supplies (Superflower, Seasonic, etc.)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming Costar is a good oem? I'm not up to speed with keyboard OEMS like power supplies (Superflower, Seasonic, etc.)


Costar are a good OEM yes, their boards are known for having the generally preferred stabilisers under the large keys and great build quality.

Two of the most popular Costar boards are the Filco Majestouch-2 and the Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid, both with excellent build quality and a minimalistic look.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming Costar is a good oem? I'm not up to speed with keyboard OEMS like power supplies (Superflower, Seasonic, etc.)


Costar is pretty much top of the line. Filco and Das are both made by Costar as well, with slightly greater build quality.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I'm assuming Costar is a good oem? I'm not up to speed with keyboard OEMS like power supplies (Superflower, Seasonic, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Costar is pretty much top of the line. Filco and Das are both made by Costar as well, with slightly greater build quality.
Click to expand...

Actually from what I recall the DAS boards stopped being produced by Costar as of 2012 and are now produced by iOne.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually from what I recall the DAS boards stopped being produced by Costar as of 2012 and are now produced by iOne.


Correct.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually from what I recall the DAS boards stopped being produced by Costar as of 2012 and are now produced by iOne.


oh god why?


----------



## jokrik

Talking about costar, the accessories which wasd sells can be use on any keyboard am I correct?
I'm talking about

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-plate-mounted-stabilizer-clips-2pcs.html

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-stabilizer-spring-for-spacebar.html

and

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-stabilizer-spring-for-keycaps.html


----------



## Jayjr1105

Cool, so the two Rosewill RK-9000's I listed above for $69... Is the white one's only difference cosmetic? Or since the model # is RK-9000l is there a chance it has different guts?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Cool, so the two Rosewill RK-9000's I listed above for $69... Is the white one's only difference cosmetic? Or since the model # is RK-9000l is there a chance it has different guts?


AFAIK RK9000I is just a 9000 with white body


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Talking about costar, the accessories which wasd sells can be use on any keyboard am I correct?
> I'm talking about
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-plate-mounted-stabilizer-clips-2pcs.html
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-stabilizer-spring-for-spacebar.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-stabilizer-spring-for-keycaps.html


The last two are only applicable for Costar boards, boards with Cherry stabilisers look like this:


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AFAIK RK9000I is just a 9000 with white body


Thanks for that confirmation (sort of). You never know if it is a completely different board just because the color is different.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a metal realforce case today and proceeded to install it on my uniform 55g (silence modded) board. This case is freaking beefy. The final product (board + case) feels like it weighs 8lbs.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just got notice from NCIX (as expected) that they will get their order shipped to them Sept 5th.
So I should expect it to be shipped to me around the 24th.

Hope this delay is worth it


----------



## Jixr

That case looks amazing. I would love a metal case for my QFR's, but everything I've found has been prohibitlly expensive.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> That case looks amazing. I would love a metal case for my QFR's, but everything I've found has been prohibitlly expensive.


Check out the Vortex aluminum case. A QFR will fit in it, albeit the case has LED holes for Filco boards...so they won't be utilized by a QFR (i.e. the LED holes will be empty).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got a metal realforce case today and proceeded to install it on my uniform 55g (silence modded) board. This case is freaking beefy. The final product (board + case) feels like it weighs 8lbs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That would be some good competition for a Model M in a keyboard fight. D:


----------



## HesterDW

Its beautiful, but there's so much space at the top. Why?!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That would be some good competition for a Model M in a keyboard fight. D:


It's not even a competition...this case weighs more than a Model M by a good amount. It's more on par with a Model F 122.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> It's not even a competition...this case weighs more than a Model M by a good amount. It's more on par with a Model F 122.


You bring your board, I'll bring a typewriter, we can see who wins.


----------



## Jixr

The filco vortex cases are still $150, thats a big jump ( and then I would want one for my other 2 boards as well )


----------



## connectwise

Nice reaforce.

Question: is it easy or suitable for normal users to change switches? I'd like to change my mx blacks keyboard to mx brown or blue. It's a tt esports gunit keyboard and only black and reds are avail and I dont wanna buy another k95 or gunit. Would it be possible as a dyi project and where would I find the switches (and keycaps that are not so smooth on top (and feel cheap), the ones that came with the original)? I think they're call pte or something key caps?

thanks for all suggestions


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Can I have it?


You can't have mine but they're still in stock at elitekeyboards so I would go pick one up now. For the price, it's a steal of a board. My first Topre, love it, and I wouldn't trade it for anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> is that space bar suppose to be like that?


I wouldn't say it's supposed to be like that but my thumb hits it at a more natural angle when placed like that. It might have to do with the fact that my hands are small and my shorter thumb land at a weird angle.

Here's a video of me typing on it:





This video has a more accurate recording of what it actually sounds like:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Woah.. that keyboard's dope.


Get one while they're still in stock at elitekeyboards!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Nice reaforce.
> 
> Question: is it easy or suitable for normal users to change switches? I'd like to change my mx blacks keyboard to mx brown or blue. It's a tt esports gunit keyboard and only black and reds are avail and I dont wanna buy another k95 or gunit. Would it be possible as a dyi project and where would I find the switches (and keycaps that are not so smooth on top (and feel cheap), the ones that came with the original)? I think they're call pte or something key caps?
> 
> thanks for all suggestions


Most keyboards have plate-mounted switches, which require soldering each switch. It's not really "hard" as far as soldering stuff goes I guess, but I wouldn't call it easy overall; it's a lot of work.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Most keyboards have plate-mounted switches, which require soldering each switch. It's not really "hard" as far as soldering stuff goes I guess, but I wouldn't call it easy overall; it's a lot of work.


Not to mention, unless you have a donor board, it will more than likely be cheaper over all to just buy a new board. Most online dealers sell switches from $1-$2 a pop, and if you can find a private seller, they will go fora bout $.50 a switch.

Not to mention a good set of keycaps will be hard to find and probably around $80+ ( cheap sets can be had for as little as $20 )


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got a metal realforce case today and proceeded to install it on my uniform 55g (silence modded) board. This case is freaking beefy. The final product (board + case) feels like it weighs 8lbs.


Looks like I might need to grab a expensive rubber dome keybaord and that case







..nice case man

Para, I'm now keyboardless ;(


----------



## 3930K

Hey guys, what do you think of this?

http://codekeyboards.com/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think of this?
> 
> http://codekeyboards.com/


just a backlit WASD V2, what do you need to know?

$150... not a bad price for what it is, personally not my cup of tea, but thats just me.
( dont care for backlighting )

I'd rather have a V2 with customized keycaps for the same price ( with all the switch options as well )
( or wait for the rumored qf XTS )


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think of this?
> 
> http://codekeyboards.com/


No good for Paradigm, it specifically says not to use the keyboard as a weapon.


----------



## Jixr

I dunno, prehapse he could use the leds to blind his enemy in his much talked about gladiator style keyboard fight


----------



## Crazy9000

Don't tempt me to make a spikey keyboard case out of stainless steel just to have the champion in these theoretical fights.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The filco vortex cases are still $150, thats a big jump ( and then I would want one for my other 2 boards as well )


Akimbo's case is $400 man, $150 is nothing in comparison


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Akimbo's case is $400 man, $150 is nothing in comparison


Yeah, thats true, and i Know the filco case needs to be modded to fit a qfr, and It would be easier to buy a filco and the case than modding the case to fit.

But i'm really starting to love the XT over the rapid, and am thinking of replacing my qfr in reds with an xt in blacks


----------



## jbobb

The new Corsair K70's with brown and blue switches are finally up for pre-order on Newegg. Release date listed is 9/16/13. Thinking about getting the brown switch one sometime soon, just need to save up just a bit more beings I just bought a new monitor.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=corsair+k70&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Para, I'm now keyboardless ;(


Wat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think of this?
> 
> http://codekeyboards.com/


I want one nao!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> No good for Paradigm, it specifically says not to use the keyboard as a weapon.


"Unless you have no other choice"

*Waves keyboard menacingly*


----------



## connectwise

hard to find a gunit like or k95 like keyboard with blues or browns. Think using reds might be my only option.

Or maybe I should try this dyi.


----------



## nubbinator

I need to get some pictures up of my recent acquisitions and add them to my owned list. I got an IBM Model M 42H1292, Model F 5170 PC AT, Chicony KB-5181 with Monterey Blues, a black Dell AT101W, and some Apple keyboards with cream Alps. I may get rid of some of them since I don't need that many keyboards, but I couldn't resist getting them for a good price.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The last two are only applicable for Costar boards, boards with Cherry stabilisers look like this:


so the clip does not work if I wanna replace one on my filco?
is that because the plate is different?
just wanna confirm since the shipping to my country is pretty expensive and I dont wanna buy one wrong

Im in a GB of duckmini and really having trouble getting a stabilizer both costar/cherry
can anyone point one out?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Chicony KB-5181 with Monterey Blues.


Jealous


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Jealous


The Monterey Blues are nice, but the KB-5181 isn't built anywhere near as well as my AT101W, the Apple Alps keyboards I have, or even an old Siig I'm ripping apart and stripping for the white Alps. I can see why people like the Monterey Blues, but if I really want to use the keyboard, I'll need to make a sturdier case and a backplate or something. It's also Winkeyless and I tend to use the Winkey quite often.


----------



## Nexo

Do you guys think this is a good keyboard for me? http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EB2/dp/B0053U3YA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377824771&sr=8-1&keywords=Filco+Majestouch-2+black
I like my keyboards to have not loud clacking sounds and is the MX black the lowest noise making type.


----------



## Jixr

its a great board, but blacks are not any quieter than reds/browns/clears

people say they are, because of the stiffer sprting you might bottom out less thus reducing the noise, it just depends on how you type.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its a great board, but blacks are not any quieter than reds/browns/clears
> 
> people say they are, because of the stiffer sprting you might bottom out less thus reducing the noise, it just depends on how you type.


I like the stiffness of keyboards. I thought that reds and browns were really loud. I listened to WASD's Cherry MX comparison of them.


----------



## Jixr

most of the sound is made from the keys bottoming out, so really they are all very similar in volume, just blues/greens have a high pitched click added in


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually from what I recall the DAS boards stopped being produced by Costar as of 2012 and are now produced by iOne.


What a shame..


----------



## Ehpik

Do any of you know when Gamdias is going to be selling their mechanical keyboards? I've been waiting for them to release, but haven't heard any news about it in months.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Do any of you know when Gamdias is going to be selling their mechanical keyboards? I've been waiting for them to release, but haven't heard any news about it in months.


I know LinusTechTips did a video about one of the keybaords a couple of days ago, 



So I assumed they have either already released it, or will be doing so very soon.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/30/code-keyboard/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget&ncid=rss_semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uses MX clears


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> I know LinusTechTips did a video about one of the keybaords a couple of days ago,
> 
> 
> 
> So I assumed they have either already released it, or will be doing so very soon.


Thank you. This is getting my hopes up. Haha!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Thank you. This is getting my hopes up. Haha!


the flex... I cant stand it
unless it comes with a good price of course


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*











and i just got my G710


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> so the clip does not work if I wanna replace one on my filco?
> is that because the plate is different?
> just wanna confirm since the shipping to my country is pretty expensive and I dont wanna buy one wrong
> 
> Im in a GB of duckmini and really having trouble getting a stabilizer both costar/cherry
> can anyone point one out?


Both are plate mounted and Costar, so I would say they will work, but you might have to get an answer from a more experienced modder.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Can I join the club?
I have just bought a PLU ML-87 with Cherry Black's
looks like this....


EDIT: Done Paradigm84, just edited here rather than clog up thread with replies


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> I have just bought a PLU ML-87 with Cherry Black's
> looks like this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need to fill in a copy of the form in the OP and submit it.


----------



## 3930K

Does anyone know what the felt difference is between Blues and Clears (apart from the lack of a click)?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Does anyone know what the felt difference is between Blues and Clears (apart from the lack of a click)?


Clears have a much bigger bump and it's a gradual tactility that you feel coming. The switch is also heavier which does have the effect of muffling the bump a little. Blues are a much much smaller tactile bump that's more sudden because of the slider. It's also a much lighter switch.


----------



## ScottyP

I just ordered

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=82592

Can't wait, it will be my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Got my 4 QFR cases in, gonna be painting at least one of them for a contest.

Thinking green case with white keycaps, and prehapse a wooden key. and I have an idea for some accents if I can find what i need.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just got my Rosewill RK-9000 in today and WOW are blues great for typing! Ill post some pictures and more feedback when I get to play with it more later on. I also received the Tt with blacks today as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my 4 QFR cases in, gonna be painting at least one of them for a contest.
> 
> Thinking green case with white keycaps, and prehapse a wooden key. and I have an idea for some accents if I can find what i need.


Any clue if you need to remove a screw or anything (void warranty) to replace the top panel?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Does anyone know what the felt difference is between Blues and Clears (apart from the lack of a click)?


from my personal experience (MX clear indiv. switch vs blackwidow ultimate, blue backlit) the clear has a much more defined tactile bump to it, and its sound is like the one of a linear switch.
but the tactile bump is way more defined and could end up in a better typing experience








its like mx browns but with more tactility which makes them (for me at least) the best switches ever.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any clue if you need to remove a screw or anything (void warranty) to replace the top panel?


Yes. There's a screw under the warranty sticker.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> most of the sound is made from the keys bottoming out, so really they are all very similar in volume, just blues/greens have a high pitched click added in


What if I added some WASD o-rings to that keyboard would it make it less loud?


----------



## ShadoX

Just bought my self something







Can i join the club?











Fist mechanical keyboard (White led w/ browns), really liking it but still getting used too it (moving from my old logitech G15, what an upgrade just gotta get used to the key positions though), atleast ive stopped bottoming out the keys while typing now


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my 4 QFR cases in, gonna be painting at least one of them for a contest.
> 
> Thinking green case with white keycaps, and prehapse a wooden key. and I have an idea for some accents if I can find what i need.


When did you order? I ordered mine back on the 23rd, but still showing waiting shipment on their site. (also for the contest







).


----------



## cr4p

Adding o-rings to my quickfire tk blue.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Adding o-rings to my quickfire tk blue.


O ring on blue switch sounds so wrong to me

I'm addicted to the click, and if you wanna remove the clickiness might as well change to brown/clear/ergo clear


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> most of the sound is made from the keys bottoming out, so really they are all very similar in volume, just blues/greens have a high pitched click added in
> 
> 
> 
> What if I added some WASD o-rings to that keyboard would it make it less loud?
Click to expand...

Yes, it would reduce the bottoming out sound.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, listed my Tt and QFR in appraisals. Think I'm keeping the Rosewill with MX Blues.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My RK-9000I just came and oh my God where have you been all my life? My only problem is that it won't work on a PS/2 port. It's getting power and I can tell because the LEDs for caps-lock and num-lock light up, but there is no indication that it's installing drivers. The PS/2 port is dedicated for keyboards too. ASRock Extreme4 990FX.

EDIT: Did you know that rebooting is an excellent way to solve problems? I did. Also I'm now teaching myself to touch-type after all these years, though I have gotten pretty good at hunt-and-peck, I have a feeling that touch-typing will make me better. Although even then this thing is better for that. I can feel the keys. I know when something just got pressed. It's like the force or something.

And: would anybody recommend replacing the space bar switch with a Green switch? It almost feels light in comparison, but I'm not sure yet. Next stop: set of white arrow keys to replace WASD and the OCN key for escape. Because I'm pretty sure you guys get money for this and it's a great community.







(until somebody bring up AMD vs. Intel/Nvidia)

EDIT 2: Picture



Ain't it true?


----------



## Nexo

Which black o-ring is right for this keyboard? http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EB2/dp/B0053U3YA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377977410&sr=8-1&keywords=Filco+Majestouch-2+black ? This is going to be the o-rings http://www.amazon.com/008-Buna-N-O-Ring-Durometer-Round/dp/B0052AU0HQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377976415&sr=8-1&keywords=black+o-rings+mechanical+keyboard


----------



## barkinos98

what type of o-rings are in the G710, does anyone know?
its very quiet of a mechanical keyboard but it feels a bit like im typing on blacks, these are a bit stiff for what i've expected and not really tactile at all.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> My RK-9000I just came and oh my God where have you been all my life? My only problem is that it won't work on a PS/2 port. It's getting power and I can tell because the LEDs for caps-lock and num-lock light up, but there is no indication that it's installing drivers. The PS/2 port is dedicated for keyboards too. ASRock Extreme4 990FX.
> 
> EDIT: Did you know that rebooting is an excellent way to solve problems? I did. Also I'm now teaching myself to touch-type after all these years, though I have gotten pretty good at hunt-and-peck, I have a feeling that touch-typing will make me better. Although even then this thing is better for that. I can feel the keys. I know when something just got pressed. It's like the force or something.
> 
> And: would anybody recommend replacing the space bar switch with a Green switch? It almost feels light in comparison, but I'm not sure yet. Next stop: set of white arrow keys to replace WASD and the OCN key for escape. Because I'm pretty sure you guys get money for this and it's a great community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (until somebody bring up AMD vs. Intel/Nvidia)
> 
> EDIT 2: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it true?


Nice looking keyboard actually, now I wonder, is it available in Olive (read military) green?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> O ring on blue switch sounds so wrong to me
> 
> I'm addicted to the click, and if you wanna remove the clickiness might as well change to brown/clear/ergo clear


Have you ever tried it? The click is still quite loud, it just eliminates the clunk from bottoming out.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Nice looking keyboard actually, now I wonder, is it available in Olive (read military) green?


Sadly no. The white ones have MX Blue or Brown switches, and the blacks have Red, Black, Blue, or Brown. No other colors or switches are available. Fortunately white is a nice color on which to paint and the shell is thick plastic (I wouldn't use it as a club if other options were available, but it'd make a good one), so I'm sure you can work something out.

Edit because I hate double posting: So you know what sucks? The power goes out as you're trying to get the space bar back on after reversing it. Fortunately I have an LED flashlight right above my desk, so it's 'K. Anywho, the flipped space bar feels a lot more ergonomic on my thumbs (they rest on a flat surface instead of the edge) but it almost feels light. It's like I just need to relax them to hit space while my fingers need to press. I think replacing it with a Green will be my best option. How do they compare to Blues weight-wise?


----------



## HendyZone

just arrived


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HendyZone*
> 
> just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Hendy!!! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Have you ever tried it? The click is still quite loud, it just eliminates the clunk from bottoming out.


I did actually,
guess its just not for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HendyZone*
> 
> just arrived


Nice to see more familiar face here









welcome!


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> My RK-9000I just came and oh my God where have you been all my life? My only problem is that it won't work on a PS/2 port. It's getting power and I can tell because the LEDs for caps-lock and num-lock light up, but there is no indication that it's installing drivers. The PS/2 port is dedicated for keyboards too. ASRock Extreme4 990FX.
> 
> EDIT: Did you know that rebooting is an excellent way to solve problems? I did. Also I'm now teaching myself to touch-type after all these years, though I have gotten pretty good at hunt-and-peck, I have a feeling that touch-typing will make me better. Although even then this thing is better for that. I can feel the keys. I know when something just got pressed. It's like the force or something.
> 
> And: would anybody recommend replacing the space bar switch with a Green switch? It almost feels light in comparison, but I'm not sure yet. Next stop: set of white arrow keys to replace WASD and the OCN key for escape. Because I'm pretty sure you guys get money for this and it's a great community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (until somebody bring up AMD vs. Intel/Nvidia)
> 
> EDIT 2: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it true?


You can't/shouldn't hard swap PS/2, should be connected before you boot


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> You can't/shouldn't hard swap PS/2, should be connected before you boot


PS/2 only works when it's plugged in before you start the computer. It's so annoying to deal with.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> PS/2 only works when it's plugged in before you start the computer. It's so annoying to deal with.


PS/2 wasn't designed to be hot swappable. You can even damage a keyboard or mouse doing in on some cheap old PCs.

Not really a modern concern, but some people will still go AAAHHH when they see anyone doing it







.


----------



## HendyZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Nice Hendy!!! Welcome to OCN!


Thx sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I did actually,
> guess its just not for me
> Nice to see more familiar face here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome!


Thx my friends


----------



## Blindrage606

In.

I've got green switch, thick PBT, stickered/lubed QFR.
Model Ms
RealForce 45g TKL Topre
HHKB2
etc.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> In.
> 
> I've got green switch, thick PBT, stickered/lubed QFR.
> Model Ms
> RealForce 45g TKL Topre
> HHKB2
> etc.


we need more pics!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> In.
> 
> I've got green switch, thick PBT, stickered/lubed QFR.
> Model Ms
> RealForce 45g TKL Topre
> HHKB2
> etc.


hows a green switch lubed treating you?
Gonna mod my filco soon to green but I heard if you lube it wrongly, you'll lose the clickiness


----------



## HendyZone

put smile on your keyboard ^^


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll for the August KOTM is up here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1415107/keyboard-of-the-month-august-13

Get voting.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> When did you order? I ordered mine back on the 23rd, but still showing waiting shipment on their site. (also for the contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


CM didn't send me an email that they were shipped until the day they arrived in the mail.

if your painting it, have fun with all the sanding


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Have you ever tried it? The click is still quite loud, it just eliminates the clunk from bottoming out.


- one of my reasons








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> O ring on blue switch sounds so wrong to me
> 
> I'm addicted to the click, and if you wanna remove the clickiness might as well change to brown/clear/ergo clear


- I just put it on alpha numeric keys, to reduce to "plak" sound, and eliminates the bottoming out when I am in speed typing mode. Also I want blue leds, and for QFTK, blue leds means blue switches.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Here's my official submission...

Absolutely love the blues for typing but I do miss the QFR browns for gaming. The number pad plus the suggestions of it being a solid oem was the deciding factor in keeping the Rosewill. Thanks for all the buying help guys. My QFR and Tt will be for sale soon in the classifieds... PM me if interested.

Edit: Submitted via the entry form but not sure if it worked, didn't get any confirmation and I don't see myself on the sheet yet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Edit: Submitted via the entry form but not sure if it worked, didn't get any confirmation and I don't see myself on the sheet yet.


The form should say "Your response has been recorded" or something similar when you submit the form.

Also the system of being added to the club isn't automated unfortunately, you submit the form, I look on the spreadsheet for the new submissions, I check the boards out, then I manually put your name and board into the member's list.


----------



## Jixr

Just tried browns at the store for the first time., jesus christ those feel terrible, 'dirty reds' is the best way to describe them, you can't feel the bump at all unless you press very slowly and am searching for the bump.

only common stock key left i need to try are clears


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just tried browns at the store for the first time., jesus christ those feel terrible, 'dirty reds' is the best way to describe them, you can't feel the bump at all unless you press very slowly and am searching for the bump.
> 
> only common stock key left i need to try are clears


yeah, browns really aren't great keyswitches, IMO. I'm thinking that ergo clears would be amazing. It would be nice if Cooler Master or someone like that would make a board with them. CM seems to like doing every possible switch.

Have you tried buckling springs? I like those a lot better than any MX switch I have tried. Not great for gaming, though.


----------



## nubbinator

Cooler Master is working on a board with Clears, but don't expect them or anyone else to do an ergo clear board anytime soon. Ergo clears are a custom switch done by end users and require lubing with krytox for the best feel.


----------



## DaveLT

It's a bit like asking Intel to release a 5GHz chip


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just tried browns at the store for the first time., jesus christ those feel terrible, 'dirty reds' is the best way to describe them, you can't feel the bump at all unless you press very slowly and am searching for the bump.
> 
> only common stock key left i need to try are clears


I don't understand how some people can't notice the bump, are you a heavy-handed typist?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Cooler Master is working on a board with Clears, but don't expect them or anyone else to do an ergo clear board anytime soon. Ergo clears are a custom switch done by end users and require lubing with krytox for the best feel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's a bit like asking Intel to release a 5GHz chip


Cherry said they will produce Ergo-Clears themselves if they get an order for 750k of them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's a bit like asking Intel to release a 5GHz chip


It's like asking any company to release something that there is demand for. They will never do it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's a bit like asking Intel to release a 5GHz chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like asking any company to release something that there is demand for. They will never do it.
Click to expand...

Read my above post.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I don't get why they can't release any custom switch special ordered. Ergo Clears are Clears with weaker springs. Take the stem from a special batch of Clears and the spring from a batch that would go into Blues/Reds/Browns. Take the stem from a batch of Greens (I think the bump is more pronounced than on the Blues) and those same weaker springs. Obviously since it's a custom manufacturing run, the prices would go up, but it's still doable.

Oh, and just wondering: what are Jailhouse and Monterey Blues? And why are Topre switches so special?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Read my above post.


Is that larger than the normal batches that keys get sold in?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, and just wondering: what are Jailhouse and Monterey Blues? And why are Topre switches so special?


Blue and green use the same bump, just green is a heavier spring ( same used in blacks )

Jailhouse blues are modded blues, to basically make them a clear. it removes the 'click'
you also don't have to press them as far down to trigger the switch

As far as montery and topre I cant say as I've not used either.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Read my above post.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that larger than the normal batches that keys get sold in?
Click to expand...

Not sure, but that would make around 7500 boards, I'd imagine the bigger OEMs would buy much more than that in one go.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> In.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got green switch, thick PBT, stickered/lubed QFR.
> Model Ms
> RealForce 45g TKL Topre
> HHKB2
> etc.


Clean keyboard.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure, but that would make around 7500 boards, I'd imagine the bigger OEMs would buy much more than that in one go.


If some company decided to buy them and market them as superior to browns, they could be really successful. CM for a while had their MX green keyboards sell out immediately as soon as they got in stock. If there is as much appeal to these as there is to MX green, then it could wok out for them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure, but that would make around 7500 boards, I'd imagine the bigger OEMs would buy much more than that in one go.
> 
> 
> 
> If some company decided to buy them and market them as superior to browns, they could be really successful. CM for a while had their MX green keyboards sell out immediately as soon as they got in stock. If there is as much appeal to these as there is to MX green, then it could wok out for them.
Click to expand...

I'm not even convinced they'd need to market them as "better than Browns", I think Ergo-Clear boards would be selling stupidly fast just because they would be rare. I personally think that was the reasoning for the MX Green boards selling out super fast aswell, the keyboard enthusiasts buy them all.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not even convinced they'd need to market them as "better than Browns", I think Ergo-Clear boards would be selling stupidly fast just because they would be rare. I personally think that was the reasoning for the MX Green boards selling out super fast aswell, the keyboard enthusiasts buy them all.


I honestly wanted to buy an MX green board because I've always wanted to try something heavier than an MX blue board. honestly, though, I really wish someone would make a modernized buckling spring board. I'd pay around $250 for an IBM model F with a modern layout and NKRO, and maybe $150 for an IBM model M with NKRO.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, and just wondering: what are Jailhouse and Monterey Blues? And why are Topre switches so special?


Jailhouse blues are short throw non clicky blues. Monterey Blues are clicky alps switches. People like Topre because they're extremely smooth tactile nonclicky switches and have a satisfying thock on bottom out.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Jailhouse blues are short throw non clicky blues. Monterey Blues are clicky alps switches. People like Topre because they're extremely smooth tactile nonclicky switches and have a satisfying thock on bottom out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Blue and green use the same bump, just green is a heavier spring ( same used in blacks )
> 
> Jailhouse blues are modded blues, to basically make them a clear. it removes the 'click'
> you also don't have to press them as far down to trigger the switch
> 
> As far as montery and topre I cant say as I've not used either.


Thank you, gentlemen. (or possibly ladies, but who are we kidding? It's a PC enthusiast forum and we all know it's a big sausage-fest)

I thought I had read something saying Greens had a more pronounced bump in the plastic itself. Apparently not.

I assume that Jailhouse Blues glue the freely-moving part of the plastic that actuates the switch to the stem? I'm not sure if the effort would be worth, but Blues are cheap (and apparently the most popular switch) so it's sort of okay to screw up horribly. Do they make something like Ergo Clears or regular Clears?

And finally, how can something be both tactile and smooth? Those don't seem to go together. Clears are tactile, Reds are linear, and apparently Browns feel like mushy Reds or like the poor man's Clear and are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, and just wondering: what are Jailhouse and Monterey Blues? And why are Topre switches so special?


These are Monterey Blues, picture taken from a Chicony KB-5181 I have:





It's a super smooth, less wobbly Alps style clicky switch. If I was into clicky switches, I'd love it. it has a good feel and it pretty uncommon.

Jailhouse Blues are Blues that have been "locked down". The slider is blocked off with wire, bits of plastic, or somehing else, creating a higher tactile point and getting rid of the click. The earliest "jailhouse blue" was actually an attempt to make a ghetto brown switch and consisted of gluing the slider in place (reference). It didn't have the higher tactile point more reminiscent of Alps that the new Jailhouse Blues have.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And finally, how can something be both tactile and smooth? Those don't seem to go together. Clears are tactile, Reds are linear, and apparently Browns feel like mushy Reds or like the poor man's Clear and are somewhere in the middle.


Smooth=/=linear, reds and blacks are linear but imo the modern ones feel really scratchy after trying Topre. Topre feels as smooth as can be, and the feel is similar to pressing a key on the piano except you don't get the thock sound on the piano and Topre is a bit more tactile. Some say the closest comparison to Topre is lubed ergo clears but others say that they feel completely different.


----------



## Jayjr1105

I personally liked mx browns on my QFR. I feel they were the best compromise between good typing + gaming. I ended up with blues because of the Rosewill having a numberpad otherwise I would probably prefer browns. I can't comment on reds, greens, or clears but browns/blacks/blue's I have used.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Thank you, gentlemen. (or possibly ladies, but who are we kidding? It's a PC enthusiast forum and we all know it's a big sausage-fest)
> 
> I thought I had read something saying Greens had a more pronounced bump in the plastic itself. Apparently not.
> 
> I assume that Jailhouse Blues glue the freely-moving part of the plastic that actuates the switch to the stem? I'm not sure if the effort would be worth, but Blues are cheap (and apparently the most popular switch) so it's sort of okay to screw up horribly. Do they make something like Ergo Clears or regular Clears?
> 
> And finally, how can something be both tactile and smooth? Those don't seem to go together. Clears are tactile, Reds are linear, and apparently Browns feel like mushy Reds or like the poor man's Clear and are somewhere in the middle.


JHB are a work in progress experiment.

Glue is not recomended since it would be hard to glue them all at the right height, and the possibility of the glue not holding.
Currently: the best solution so far is to use o-rings, cut them, and place them between the stem and the slider.

Clears are a stock MX switch, Ergo Clears are Clears with lighter springs from mx blue,red, or brown as they all use the same 45g spring.

feel is pretty subjective though, i assume by smooth and tactile it does not have the 'hang' from the slider that blues/greens have.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> JHB are a work in progress experiment.
> 
> Glue is not recomended since it would be hard to glue them all at the right height, and the possibility of the glue not holding.
> Currently: the best solution so far is to use o-rings, cut them, and place them between the stem and the slider.
> 
> Clears are a stock MX switch, Ergo Clears are Clears with lighter springs from mx blue,red, or brown as they all use the same 45g spring.
> 
> feel is pretty subjective though, i assume by smooth and tactile it does not have the 'hang' from the slider that blues/greens have.


Bad phrasing. I meant do JHBs have a feel similar to Ergo Clears or stock Clears? I feel what you mean by the hang. It's not difficult at all to overcome, but it's just noticeable with a soft press.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Bad phrasing. I meant do JHBs have a feel similar to Ergo Clears or stock Clears? I feel what you mean by the hang. It's not difficult at all to overcome, but it's just noticeable with a soft press.


more of a stock clear from what i've heard ( not used ergo ) since the slider is now fixed the spring ( even though its light ) is compressed more therefore requires more force to actuate.


----------



## Jixr

odd. over the weekend the paint fairy visited one of my QFR cases.
neat-o

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4893_zpsba8a1eb7.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4883_zps96806a63.jpg.html


----------



## SneezyPepper

Can I join?

I have the Razer Blackwidow:


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> odd. over the weekend the paint fairy visited one of my QFR cases.
> neat-o
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4893_zpsba8a1eb7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4883_zps96806a63.jpg.html


It's posts like these that make me want to hang onto my QFR. Nice work. How did you paint the frame? Professionally done?


----------



## Sniping

You can paint the case yourself pretty easily. I'm assuming he's going to be participating in the QFR Case contest, there's some pretty cool incentives to mod your QFR case there.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HendyZone*
> 
> put smile on your keyboard ^^


noting new here; also plz dont market for your website.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> noting new here; also plz dont market for your website.


God forbid someone post a photo of some keycaps in the mechanical keyboard club thread that doesn't link or mention any website or store whatsoever


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> It's posts like these that make me want to hang onto my QFR. Nice work. How did you paint the frame? Professionally done?


If you take your time and do it right, you can make a $3.50 can of paint go a long way.

Basically lots of prep work, sanding, wet sanding, buffing, etc.


----------



## cravinmild

OK gots my first mech keyboard today. Razer Deathsomethingorother and it glows green. Its much louder than my old G15 but much nicer to clicky.

YAAAA ME






























Edit- its a blackwindow ultimate 2013 elite ...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Bought my first mechanical keyboard today... a Corsair Vengeance K95.

Now for modding... *sinister laugh*


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> CM didn't send me an email that they were shipped until the day they arrived in the mail.
> 
> if your painting it, have fun with all the sanding


Looks like they did the same thing to me. Got home and found a box under the mat. Checked the website and status was shipped. Works for me










I am quite familiar with sanding these down. I got one of each (black and grey) to see which I prefer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You can paint the case yourself pretty easily. I'm assuming he's going to be participating in the QFR Case contest, there's some pretty cool incentives to mod your QFR case there.


That is why I got a couple more covers.

Here is my first submission: Case is wrapped in a dyed cotton fabric.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> noting new here; also plz dont market for your website.


as far as I know its only water mark on pictures isn't it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Bought my first mechanical keyboard today... a Corsair Vengeance K95.
> 
> Now for modding... *sinister laugh*


Modding the keyboard?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Bought my first mechanical keyboard today... a Corsair Vengeance K95.
> 
> Now for modding... *sinister laugh*


Maybe you should start by repllacing the foam feet that make the keyboard unstable, or by twisting it to make it lay flat on the desk ( common issue with these )

too bad this board does not have costar stabilizers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looks like they did the same thing to me. Got home and found a box under the mat. Checked the website and status was shipped. Works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite familiar with sanding these down. I got one of each (black and grey) to see which I prefer.
> That is why I got a couple more covers.
> 
> Here is my first submission: Case is wrapped in a dyed cotton fabric.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> God forbid someone post a photo of some keycaps in the mechanical keyboard club thread that doesn't link or mention any website or store whatsoever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> as far as I know its only water mark on pictures isn't it?


well it was more the context of his post - like he's telling us to come on by and pick a pair of keys.

dont get your panties in a bunch, i was just saying.

edit: fyi hendyzone is a store


----------



## HPE1000

*posting so I can enter the club again*




I think I am going to get some white keycaps, a new top piece. and some dodge plum crazy paint and go for the KOTM soon.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I ordered a new top, now I need to see if I can find the plum crazy paint in store or if I need to order it online, then I don't know if I should get some white keycaps, maybe not since it might make the KB look really girly.

Then I need to get a braided usb cable for the KB and maybe some more keycaps.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> noting new here; also plz dont market for your website.


Easy there quick draw...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Easy there quick draw...


It totally sounded like a shameless plug but i decided to keep my fingers off the board


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *posting so I can enter the club again*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get some white keycaps, a new top piece. and some dodge plum crazy paint and go for the KOTM soon.


Need a new esc key?
..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Need a new esc key?
> ..












*(\/) (°,,,°) (\/)*


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It totally sounded like a shameless plug but i decided to keep my fingers off the board


see... thank you.


----------



## HPE1000

Same here, didn't bother posting though.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Burn the witches!!! lol


----------



## jokrik

I know him well,
he does not sell keycaps, its his private collection
yes he does sell keyboards, for local selling in Indonesia he use that name (HendyZone) but for international sale he created different store branding which totally different
and im pretty sure he understood forums conducts

I just find it funny, I myself love photography
and having such watermark in our photos is not wrong as protection IMO as I always do the same thing

but again I might be wrong


----------



## HPE1000

So I am set on testors plum crazy lacquer and testors clear coat lacquer, but I have no clue if I should get primer or what primer I should get if I need it.

The surface is going to be incredibly flat and well sanded so the paint should lay down on it just fine as it did when I painted my mouse with the testors before (had to get rid of it though because of cheap krylon clear coat ruining everything)

I see the only reasons behind a primer or base coats are to cover up the color below, or to promote adhesion to surfaces that aren't flat such as wood. Therefore I do not think I should need any primer.

When I removed the paint off the mouse before, the clear coat came right off but it took me a good hour of sanding to get the testors paint off of it because it was so hard and attached so it should be fine.

For those wondering what I mean about the whole mouse thing I painted my mouse with testors paint and then clear coated it with krylon clear coat and the clear coat ended up rubbing off so I had to just get rid of the paint before it became too much of a hassle.


I guess I needed a much stronger clear coat for a mouse since my hands were on it all day getting hot and sweaty, which is something that will not affect the keyboard because it is something I never touch anyway. (the top part I mean to say)


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I know him well,
> he does not sell keycaps, its his private collection
> yes he does sell keyboards, for local selling in Indonesia he use that name (HendyZone) but for international sale he created different store branding which totally different
> and im pretty sure he understood forums conducts
> 
> I just find it funny, I myself love photography
> and having such watermark in our photos is not wrong as protection IMO as I always do the same thing
> 
> but again I might be wrong


okay okay, and nothing is wrong with a watermark. Your material is yours, i was just making a comment on how he said it, just seemed like a plug as others noticed, and only having 3 posts seems like he just joined to make a sale.

wasnt looking to start a flame war..


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> okay okay, and nothing is wrong with a watermark. Your material is yours, i was just making a comment on how he said it, just seemed like a plug as others noticed, and only having 3 posts seems like he just joined to make a sale.
> 
> wasnt looking to start a flame war..


Understood sir








not starting one as well

actually I asked him to play around here, he has good knowledge in keyboard
I've only a few mecha friend in my country, very small community
but I told him how exciting it is to play around here

anyway
KMAC2 on the way! will post pic soon!


----------



## HendyZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I know him well,
> he does not sell keycaps, its his private collection
> yes he does sell keyboards, for local selling in Indonesia he use that name (HendyZone) but for international sale he created different store branding which totally different
> and im pretty sure he understood forums conducts
> 
> I just find it funny, I myself love photography
> and having such watermark in our photos is not wrong as protection IMO as I always do the same thing
> 
> but again I might be wrong


Thx jokrik








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> okay okay, and nothing is wrong with a watermark. Your material is yours, i was just making a comment on how he said it, just seemed like a plug as others noticed, and only having 3 posts seems like he just joined to make a sale.
> 
> wasnt looking to start a flame war..


okay sorry sir if i'm making wrong
just newbie here ^^

so if i have the photo of myself what watermark i must use ?
any suggestion ?

Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HendyZone*
> 
> so if i have the photo of myself what watermark i must use ?
> any suggestion ?
> 
> Thanks!


You can use your own watermark, just don't go around explicitly trying to drive traffic to your site, one guy has already been spoken to about that in the past few days.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Any tips on how to clean the Blackwidow?

I guess it is not advisable to remove the keys?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Any tips on how to clean the Blackwidow?
> 
> I guess it is not advisable to remove the keys?


It's a mechanical keyboard. The key CAPS are meant to be removable, thus aiding cleaning.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> It's a mechanical keyboard. The key CAPS are meant to be removable, thus aiding cleaning.


I've read somewhere or saw on youtube someone says, the blackwidow keys are not meant to be removed, though they can be.


----------



## fragamemnon

It is perfectly safe to do so. And if you don't have a keycap remover, I'd suggest using a similar tool (or your fingers if you can) to pull them off one by one so that you can be careful to not twist/tilt the switch stem. Pulling straight up is absolutely fine.
I occasionally clean my keyboard and I use two pairs of pincers with bent ends so I grip every key just below each of the four angles. And to waste as little time as possible, I do this for every other key (e.g. A, D, G, J, L, ', etc..) and then just pull the rest with my fingers.

P.S. I think I typed this post like a ****** but I have no time to re-read it so please bear with me.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It is perfectly safe to do so. And if you don't have a keycap remover, I'd suggest using a similar tool (or your fingers if you can) to pull them off one by one so that you can be careful to not twist/tilt the switch stem. Pulling straight up is absolutely fine.
> I occasionally clean my keyboard and I use two pairs of pincers with bent ends so I grip every key just below each of the four angles. And to waste as little time as possible, I do this for every other key (e.g. A, D, G, J, L, ', etc..) and then just pull the rest with my fingers.
> 
> P.S. I think I typed this post like a ****** but I have no time to re-read it so please bear with me.


Thanks, I will see if I can get a keycap remover and will try removing it...

Theres one small bit of Potato chips inside that I could not remove, it's stuck...lol!


----------



## HendyZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can use your own watermark, just don't go around explicitly trying to drive traffic to your site, one guy has already been spoken to about that in the past few days.


okaay thanks Paradigm84


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wat.


yea,


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea,
Click to expand...

But why!


----------



## boost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> But why!


Had wayyyyyyyyyyyy too many keyboards.

All's I have left is 1 456gt, 1 356mini, 3 phantoms, 5 gh60, 1 cm storm, 1 IBM ssk. and I got rid of a lot of keyboards. lol...Still going to let some of these go.


----------



## protzman

Okay! Now that all id well, anyone in here have a manila? Im either getting a manila or a kbt pure soon and idk what one! Or any word on tkl yots boards?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I jumped.

Thank you for ordering with MechanicalKeyboards.com. We really appreciate your business. Your MechanicalKeyboards.com order #XXXXX is summarized below and has been forwarded to our staff for processing, billing and shipping.

If you have any questions about order status, please feel free to contact customer service at [email protected]anicalkeyboards.com or you can always get help through our online contact form.

Ducky DK9008 Shine II Chinese Version Purple LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Blue Cherry MX)

Once again, thank you for your order.

Kind regards,

The team at Mechanical Keyboards Inc










Shame its not going to be here for vectorLAN.


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats









I will be ordering my paint tonight and then I have to go to the store and see if there is any primer I would want, and keep my eyes out for a used QFR, anyone want to sell me theirs?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

ty
I need to go find a stand for my laptop to prop it up vertical so I can show off its artwork...

I haven't a clue what I should get to do that.
But that's one of the reasons I got a mechanical because my laptops custom art isn't being displayed.









im waaay delaying my eyefinity set up buying this, but right now that's ok because WildStar doesn't come out for a while, and id rather be used to the keyboard first.

MX Blues feel almost exactly like scissorswitches but with less vibration and more movement, which is awesome. Paradigam helped me a bunch, ty again dude


----------



## HPE1000

I am a couple minutes from buying another mx blue QFR, anyone know where I can buy some mx black springs to make "ghetto greens"?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am a couple minutes from buying another mx blue QFR, anyone know where I can buy some mx black springs to make "ghetto greens"?


buy a qfr in blacks as well, swap springs, and ta da, reds and greens.

@franbunny, just an FYI you do know the purple LEDS are more pink right? ( lots of complaints since the site picture does not match the actual led color )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> buy a qfr in blacks as well, swap springs, and ta da, reds and greens.


lol no, not going to have 3 QFR's at the same time.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh, KOTM October, here I come, just gotta decide on keycaps first


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol no, not going to have 3 QFR's at the same time.


I have 3... ( a blue stealth, 1 red xt, and my blue&white custom w/ reds ) what are ya trying to say?

I just cant come to sell of my blues that i never use... still thinking of making a hybrid red/blue switched board. best of both worlds


----------



## HPE1000

I cant use more than one KB at a time. If I find black springs later I will buy them possibly though.

I am thinking top part, plum crazy, and then dark grey blank keycaps. And POSSIBLY add a "race stripe" to the side of it, make the arrow keys, print screen and delete key row all black


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant use more than one KB at a time. If I find black springs later I will buy them possibly though.
> 
> I am thinking top part, plum crazy, and then dark grey blank keycaps. And POSSIBLY add a "race stripe" to the side of it, make the arrow keys, print screen and delete key row all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sounds cool.


----------



## Jixr

I have one at work, and currently my blue is being used as a model for ideas for modding another case.

Purple and grey wouldn't look too bad. I've not seen that color combo before, so why not?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> buy a qfr in blacks as well, swap springs, and ta da, reds and greens.
> 
> @franbunny, just an FYI you do know the purple LEDS are more pink right? ( lots of complaints since the site picture does not match the actual led color )


We'll see when it gets here.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Tell me whatcha guys think, I'm part of a staff for a event where we set up a full on concert setup for RockBand3 and play at venues with patrons at the bar/restaurant/venue.
We have 2 "real" guitars, which are real fender guitars with the rockband hardware installed instead of strings. But a bass version was never made. I play bass constantly, I was thinkin bout buying up some MX blacks and Blues and a real Bass and tearing it up and installing the hardware in it.
10 fret buttons MX Blacks (*simulates pressing strings), 4 strum buttons(split strum bar 2 up 2 down)(simulates plucking with tactile). debating MX browns and making a dpad but I don't think I need to do that, just use the dpad in the device.

Mechanical Rock Band Bass for the gig I play at.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Tell me whatcha guys think, I'm part of a staff for a event where we set up a full on concert setup for RockBand3 and play at venues with patrons at the bar/restaurant/venue.
> We have 2 "real" guitars, which are real fender guitars with the rockband hardware installed instead of strings. But a bass version was never made. I play bass constantly, I was thinkin bout buying up some MX blacks and Blues and a real Bass and tearing it up and installing the hardware in it.
> 10 fret buttons MX Blacks (*simulates pressing strings), 4 strum buttons(split strum bar 2 up 2 down)(simulates plucking with tactile). debating MX browns and making a dpad but I don't think I need to do that, just use the dpad in the device.
> 
> Mechanical Rock Band Bass for the gig I play at.


they alrready use topre switches for the strummer
edit: knock off topre's


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they alrready use topre switches for the strummer
> edit: knock off topre's


I don't really care whats already in it. I'll probably be making my own strummer if I do this.

25$ for all the switches.
I'll need tools though... not sure what all I would need.

I'm afraid to use MX Blacks for the frets though, people will probably assume you just need to press it abit, but 2mm actuation...shouldn't be a problem right? I like the stiffer resistance for the frets for being "strings." but you think no tactile no clicky would make it weird for people whom would use it?

Other people use our equipment at the venue(that's what our event is all about), debating if an MX Clear would be better


----------



## nubbinator

Had a little fun today:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they alrready use topre switches for the strummer
> edit: knock off topre's


You mean Alps. It's a fake Alps switch, not topre.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I don't really care whats already in it. I'll probably be making my own strummer if I do this.
> 
> 25$ for all the switches.
> I'll need tools though... not sure what all I would need.
> 
> I'm afraid to use MX Blacks for the frets though, people will probably assume you just need to press it abit, but 2mm actuation...shouldn't be a problem right? I like the stiffer resistance for the frets for being "strings." but you think no tactile no clicky would make it weird for people whom would use it?
> 
> Other people use our equipment at the venue(that's what our event is all about), debating if an MX Clear would be better


Due to the manner in which they are being used, I wouldn't say it would be worth going to the extra effort of finding or paying extra for MX Clears.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Due to the manner in which they are being used, I wouldn't say it would be worth going to the extra effort of finding or paying extra for MX Clears.


I guess blacks would be fine. I mean 4mm till they bottom out, and 2mm to activation and people push the keys down fairly hard as it is and keep them bottomed out.
The only thing is that the frets on the guitars give a tactile bump when you press them, might be weird for people not feeling that.

Blacks for authenticity, Browns>clears for replication/general user expectation? Then again everyones used to the platic guitars anyways. blacks probably best bet.

also you can buy MX clears for 1.75 usd a piece from WASD.


----------



## Sunreeper

Fran you could always go for greens


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Das Ultimate S with Cherry MX Blue Switched, I've owned this for 4 months and absolutely love it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Fran you could always go for greens


I dunno where I could get individual mx green switches though.


----------



## Sunreeper

EBay. You can get individual whites there too


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> EBay. You can get individual whites there too


imma just go with some blacks.

Definitely a project i'll be doing some research on and checking stuff out. plus I gotta get rockband 3 emulated properly on my system first off. I need to finish up my eyefinity first, now that I got the keyboard on its way.
too much time not enough money, ah well that's life for me atm.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ultimate S with Cherry MX Blue Switched, I've owned this for 4 months and absolutely love it.




It's so beautiful...







I absolutely LOVE blank caps and the minimalism of it... I just want clearer pictures...







(Not being cheeky)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> 
> 
> It's so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE blank caps and the minimalism of it... I just want clearer pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not being cheeky)


Lol, thanks

I just need better lightning in my room.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ultimate S with Cherry MX Blue Switched, I've owned this for 4 months and absolutely love it.


It is sexy, just the same as mine, all blank blacks and a red esc key


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is sexy, just the same as mine, all blank blacks and a red esc key


Yeah, it came with a red esc key and green wasd, but I got tired of the green keys and went back to black.


----------



## Jayjr1105

I love the look of blank keycaps too but I'm not nearly confident enough in my typing skills







Now the charcoal letters on black keycaps, that I could go for.


----------



## Paradigm84

I thought I'd have trouble with blank keycaps too, but for the most part it's easier than you think.

I will say however it's much easier when you have the alphabet cluster a different colour to the characters, if they're all the same colour it can be hard to remember where the "border" is.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I love the look of blank keycaps too but I'm not nearly confident enough in my typing skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the charcoal letters on black keycaps, that I could go for.


I got my blank keyboard to force myself how to properly type with 10 fingers. After I got the hang of it, I bonded with this keyboard. I still have trouble with symbols, not commonly used, but its definitely not as hard as it looks.


----------



## ScottyP

Just got my Ducky Zero Shine with Cherry Browns.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I got my blank keyboard to force myself how to properly type with 10 fingers. After I got the hang of it, I bonded with this keyboard. I still have trouble with symbols, not commonly used, but its definitely not as hard as it looks.


I pretty much did also, I know how to type well but I just want to force myself to be that much better, only things I do not know are the characters that are shared with the numbers 2-8 and that is it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I pretty much did also, I know how to type well but I just want to force myself to be that much better, only things I do not know are the characters that are shared with the numbers 2-8 and that is it.


What typing instructor did you use? Mine only showed me the alphabet, no numbers or symbols other than comma and period.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Zero Shine with Cherry Browns.


Very nice, I bet you're happy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What typing instructor did you use? Mine only showed me the alphabet, no numbers or symbols other than comma and period.


Only "proper" typing experience or training I have had was back in middle school with mavis beacon and our keyboards had blank covers on them.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Unfortunately, I will never be able to type properly, as residual side effects from an accident when I was thirteen leave me incapable of resting my right hand on the home keys, or even feeling them with my pinky finger. Two days after my 13th birthday, I put my arm through a plate glass window. A shard of glass pierced my arm, half severed the tricep, severed the nerve, nicked the artery, chipped the bone, and fragmented inside my arm. I lost two pints of blood before I even realized it. I had emergency surgery the next morning to sew the nerve and muscle back together. For those that aren't aware, the ulnar nerve runs along the back of your upper arm and the outside of your forearm. It also feeds into nerves that control your pinky and half of your ring finger. When you get hit in the "funny bone," you're actually feeling the result of a hit on your ulnar nerve.

Anyway, my right hand:




That is indeed a scar on my palm, a result of a tendon transfer. Basically, because my arm and hand was immobilized while the ulnar nerve and muscle healed itself and the nerve regenerated, the tendons on my ring and pinky finger had atrophied, causing the fingers to claw up. They opened up my hand and transferred parts of the tendons from my index and middle finger to my ring and pinky. Between that and a year of physical therapy, I regained enough use of my hand to not only function, but write again and even learn to play the saxophone and function properly when I enlisted in the Air Force (I got some major grief due to my inability to salute properly, but once they understood that it was outside my control, they let up).

Alas, some things are beyond my reach, though. As you can see, my right hand will not touch the home keys on a keyboard, so I've compensated by becoming a fast typer using the hunt and peck method. My speed averages out to about 40-50 wpm, and I've been clocked as high as 75 wpm. Not bad for someone who uses a total of five fingers to type (Left: Index, Middle, Ring... Right: Index, Middle). I don't even use my thumbs to hit the spacebar.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Unfortunately, I will never be able to type properly, as residual side effects from an accident when I was thirteen leave me incapable of resting my right hand on the home keys, or even feeling them with my pinky finger. Two days after my 13th birthday, I put my arm through a plate glass window. A shard of glass pierced my arm, half severed the tricep, severed the nerve, nicked the artery, chipped the bone, and fragmented inside my arm. I lost two pints of blood before I even realized it. I had emergency surgery the next morning to sew the nerve and muscle back together. For those that aren't aware, the ulnar nerve runs along the back of your upper arm and the outside of your forearm. It also feeds into nerves that control your pinky and half of your ring finger. When you get hit in the "funny bone," you're actually feeling the result of a hit on your ulnar nerve.
> 
> Anyway, my right hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed a scar on my palm, a result of a tendon transfer. Basically, because my arm and hand was immobilized while the ulnar nerve and muscle healed itself and the nerve regenerated, the tendons on my ring and pinky finger had atrophied, causing the fingers to claw up. They opened up my hand and transferred parts of the tendons from my index and middle finger to my ring and pinky. Between that and a year of physical therapy, I regained enough use of my hand to not only function, but write again and even learn to play the saxophone and function properly when I enlisted in the Air Force (I got some major grief due to my inability to salute properly, but once they understood that it was outside my control, they let up).
> 
> Alas, some things are beyond my reach, though. As you can see, my right hand will not touch the home keys on a keyboard, so I've compensated by becoming a fast typer using the hunt and peck method. My speed averages out to about 40-50 wpm, and I've been clocked as high as 75 wpm. Not bad for someone who uses a total of five fingers to type (Left: Index, Middle, Ring... Right: Index, Middle). I don't even use my thumbs to hit the spacebar.


You my friend, have a valid excuse for not typing properly.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Unfortunately, I will never be able to type properly .


You're not the only one, I feel ya on that.
I was born with a neuromuscular disorder called dyspraxia.

makes typing and everything involving fine motor control obsurdly hard. Like I have to use a razer naga and special keybinds to be able to play a lot of games.
like for example, a console controller or a fight stick. My brain is incapable of correctly processing those.

I have super street fighter IV, and I am 100%unable to physically play that game at any level with a controller or fight stick, but what I do play it with is a keyboard... which has the controls the mirror opposite. sticks on the left hot keys on the right standard, my set up? Hot keys on the left, directional on the right. completely backwards.

Like I play Bass in rockband like I was sayin before, I double strum with my index and ring finger, because if I strum with my middle and index, there's so much crossover between the nerves signals it becomes hard for my brain to return the signals.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

That is some craziness right there!


----------



## neo0031

Hey fellow mechanical keyboard users. Quick question if you don't mind. Much rather here than a new thread :/

Are there any 3rd party programs that can create, say, profiles for keyboards? I know most have the features I want in its hardware, but I want to see if there is a software alternative for, things like, auto caps lock OFF while in game or full-screen application, or a program with similar effects? Like, a universal keyboard driver sort of thing.

I realize this might be asking too much, but it doesn't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I wonder if you can assign keys to functions using the windows tools, I think it's part of accessibility.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Are there any 3rd party programs that can create, say, profiles for keyboards? I know most have the features I want in its hardware, but I want to see if there is a software alternative for, things like, auto caps lock OFF while in game or full-screen application, or a program with similar effects? Like, a universal keyboard driver sort of thing.


Autohotkey is a program you can use to re-map keys, kill keys, etc.

it may be a little difficult to program a complex macro, but I use it at work every day to change up my keyboard layout for some software I use.
its a free download and there are several tutorials and info on how to create custom key sets online.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Autohotkey is a program you can use to re-map keys, kill keys, etc.
> 
> it may be a little difficult to program a complex macro, but I use it at work every day to change up my keyboard layout for some software I use.
> its a free download and there are several tutorials and info on how to create custom key sets online.


could I use to say create a key press that would imitate two key presses at the same time?

example: I need to create a AS and DS keybind for movement in mmorpgs. Could I use it to make so if I press num 1 it emulates S+A, and num 3 D+A?

I'm in dire need of this functionality.


----------



## neo0031

You see I have used the program a bit. But the effect I'm wanting is that certain keys enabling and disabling themselves according to a software situation. Much like a mouse changing profiles as you assigned to certain EXE, on the keyboard end, doing things like turning off Win keys and what not.

I realize this is hard if it wasn't implemented by the manufacturer and /or without their dedicated drivers.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> could I use to say create a key press that would imitate two key presses at the same time?
> 
> example: I need to create a AS and DS keybind for movement in mmorpgs. Could I use it to make so if I press num 1 it emulates S+A, and num 3 D+A?
> 
> I'm in dire need of this functionality.


I know that some programs support it, actually I think that's why we like macros so much.
Because we can record:
[Macro Start]
A - Pressed
S - Pressed
A - Released
S - Released
[Macro End]


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> could I use to say create a key press that would imitate two key presses at the same time?
> 
> example: I need to create a AS and DS keybind for movement in mmorpgs. Could I use it to make so if I press num 1 it emulates S+A, and num 3 D+A?
> .


absolutely


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> I know that some programs support it, actually I think that's why we like macros so much.
> Because we can record:
> [Macro Start]
> A - Pressed
> S - Pressed
> A - Released
> S - Released
> [Macro End]


the problem is that I've tried this exact command chain with my naga software and it doesn't work properly.

what I need is a program that does this

NUM 1 Pressed= A pressed + S Pressed

NUM 1 Released=A released + S released

this is the functionality i'm looking for.
If I program it to just repeatedly hit SA over and over, it will just glitch move the avatar in game but it wont be smooth.

this function would then be bound where my naga's 4 and 6 key would key in the NUM pad key I need for this bind.
Here's the logic
/start

Naga button 4=num 1 key
Num 1 key=macro Held down S+A
Naga button 4=num key 3
Num 3 Key=held down D+S

release button Num 1 key= release S+A key(s)
release button Num 3 key= release S+D key(s)

/end

If you play it as a pressed key but when you release the key macro it simply will keep the buttons held down if there's no release command when you release the key. and you'll have to use a manual key press to reset the key input.
both rapid fire input and no release input glitch out the system.

I simply need a command line that says "when this key is pressed these keys are pressed, when this key is released these keys are released"


----------



## nubbinator

Just wanted to show off a pair of less common keyboards I came across recently.

Chicony KB-5181. I wasn't blown away by the Monterey Blues, so I sold it, but it was a fun board. I think they'd feel more interesting on a sturdier board than the KB-5181.





IBM Model F AT (Pt No 1503092). This is my favorite buckling spring board ever. I absolutely love it, but I'll probably have to get rid of it soon due to circumstances in my life right now. It's what a Model M should feel like.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just wanted to show off a pair of less common keyboards I came across recently.
> 
> Chicony KB-5181. I wasn't blown away by the Monterey Blues, so I sold it, but it was a fun board. I think they'd feel more interesting on a sturdier board than the KB-5181.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBM Model F AT (Pt No 1503092). This is my favorite buckling spring board ever. I absolutely love it, but I'll probably have to get rid of it soon due to circumstances in my life right now. It's what a Model M should feel like.


Ya know, these pictures now have me thinking... The IT company I work for has been around since the early 90's, I think I'm going to ask around to see if we have any of these vintage boards lying around.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Ya know, these pictures now have me thinking... The IT company I work for has been around since the early 90's, I think I'm going to ask around to see if we have any of these vintage boards lying around.


The Model F is from the mid '80s and I think the KB-5181 was a late '80s keyboard. Both are AT so I have to use an AT to PS/2 to get them to work. Be aware that some Model Fs are XT.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Ya know, these pictures now have me thinking... The IT company I work for has been around since the early 90's, I think I'm going to ask around to see if we have any of these vintage boards lying around.


Dibs on the Model M tenkeyless huehue


----------



## Jayjr1105

So when did rubber domes become the "norm"?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So when did rubber domes become the "norm"?


Around the early to mid 90s.


----------



## Sniping

I would say a bit later than that. My Model M was made in 1995.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Why exactly were rubber domes selected for normality anyways...?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why exactly were rubber domes selected for normality anyways...?


They are cheap. Especially when an average PC cost a lot more- people would buy the PC that shipped with the cheap rubber dome instead... and when they replaced the keyboard they didn't want to spend as much either.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They are cheap. Especially when an average PC cost a lot more- people would buy the PC that shipped with the cheap rubber dome instead... and when they replaced the keyboard they didn't want to spend as much either.


well considering the idea of production and demand, im sure that rubberdomes would be hella expensive to produce if mechanicals would have taken hold as dominance over others.
However it maybe it was just an "at the time" sort of thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why exactly were rubber domes selected for normality anyways...?


for the sake of "quietness," which also lead to manufacturing cost reductions!


----------



## HPE1000

Started buying all the supplies to start working on my keyboard when it shows up, got ripped off on the shipping for the special paint, it was only 6.40 for a 3 oz can, but the shipping and handling was 6.50 alone... more than what the paint was, whatever though. I'm getting excited, hopefully I can start working on it around monday to tuesday next week.

I still need to order the keycaps, but that can wait a bit.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> IBM Model F AT (Pt No 1503092). This is my favorite buckling spring board ever. I absolutely love it, but I'll probably have to get rid of it soon due to circumstances in my life right now. It's what a Model M should feel like.


I'm so jealous. I wish that they were easier to find; shipping is not fun with something that size and weight.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm so jealous. I wish that they were easier to find; shipping is not fun with something that size and weight.


Not internationally. Within the U.S. a flat rate box is pretty cheap.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey everyone. I don't know about any one else, but I don't like the small amount of play I get on the cable connection on the QFTK, so I conjured up a fix!

Two pieces of polystyrene foam - the soft kind


Cut them to shape, but they have to be big enough to squeeze in fairly tight


Colour them in with a black marker, bit of sticky tape to make sure they don't come out and hey presto, no more wobbly connection to worry about


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why exactly were rubber domes selected for normality anyways...?
> 
> 
> 
> They are cheap. Especially when an average PC cost a lot more- people would buy the PC that shipped with the cheap rubber dome instead... and when they replaced the keyboard they didn't want to spend as much either.
Click to expand...

Aren't Model Ms indirectly rubber dome? When the spring collapses, it strikes a hammer which strikes a rubber dome-esque sheet, is that not right?

I agree though with price. If it cost 50 cents for a single Cherry MX switch, you're about to drop $52 for a full keyboard, not including the price from the PCB, keycaps, and plastic shell. With a rubber dome keyboard, you mold a rubber sheet, stick graphite (?) underneath, and place that over a PCB. You're saving almost the entirety of the price of the switches, plus shipping is cheaper because mechanical keyboards can be used as a club in dire situations.


----------



## Paradigm84

More votes I say, more!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415107/keyboard-of-the-month-august-13


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey everyone. I don't know about any one else, but I don't like the small amount of play I get on the cable connection on the QFTK, so I conjured up a fix!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Two pieces of polystyrene foam - the soft kind
> 
> 
> Cut them to shape, but they have to be big enough to squeeze in fairly tight
> 
> 
> Colour them in with a black marker, bit of sticky tape to make sure they don't come out and hey presto, no more wobbly connection to worry about


I have the same keyboard and the connection did play on me once. But I didn't know this was necessary or needed to be done... Interesting.... Does it help?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I have the same keyboard and the connection did play on me once. But I didn't know this was necessary or needed to be done... Interesting.... Does it help?


Well I move the cable from left to right quite a lot when I move about, so I was worried the constant moving of the connection might shorten it's life. Now that I did this, it doesn't wiggle when I move the cable from left to right


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well I move the cable from left to right quite a lot when I move about, so I was worried the constant moving of the connection might shorten it's life. Now that I did this, it doesn't wiggle when I move the cable from left to right


You see, I've routed it to the left since day one. (Right, if you flip it over.) And the length of the channel plus its snugness holds it tighter than I can hope for so. But I'm guessing you want your cable to channel out in the centre.

Saying that, it's a gold plated connector. It might not be as fragile as one might think. Although I completely understand you concern.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You see, I've routed it to the left since day one. (Right, if you flip it over.) And the length of the channel plus its snugness holds it tighter than I can hope for so. But I'm guessing you want your cable to channel out in the centre.
> 
> Saying that, it's a gold plated connector. It might not be as fragile as one might think. Although I completely understand you concern.


I don't ever really have it out the top, but I take my keyboard to and from work and home, and I have to move the cable to different sides which is why I was concerned about the movement


----------



## Jixr

thats a great idea, my cable on my QFR broke less than a week of having it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not internationally. Within the U.S. a flat rate box is pretty cheap.


Within Canada, it was like $40 to ship an IBM model M from one seller I asked.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not internationally. Within the U.S. a flat rate box is pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Within Canada, it was like $40 to ship an IBM model M from one seller I asked.
Click to expand...

I ordered something somewhat bulky from Canada for $100. Shipping was $20. Canada has notoriously crappy postal rates, but thanks to NAFTA there were no import taxes. And flat rate boxes aren't entirely flat rate once you get past a certain weight. If you want to ship a crate of lead, depleted uranium, platinum, and osmium, you're probably going to pay extra.


----------



## Jayjr1105

If you guys had to purchase a keyboard for work purposes (no gaming/lots of typing) what would you use? Which Switch Color and what specific keyboard if you feel like mentioning one.


----------



## bobfig

imo i like my browns. never really tried any other switch other then a green key chain and i think i like the heavier weight to it but typing all the time might get a little tiring. also the clickyness might not be liked by all so clear or brown has my choice.


----------



## HPE1000

I like blues the most, I prefer them over browns and reds, I have not tried blacks yet though.


----------



## Sunreeper

Blues are notorious for being preferred by typist. However, they're really loud so a brown or clear may be a good compromise.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> If you guys had to purchase a keyboard for work purposes (no gaming/lots of typing) what would you use? Which Switch Color and what specific keyboard if you feel like mentioning one.


I used blues at the office, ( quickfire XT ) within an hour someone came up to me asking why my keyboard was so loud ( in the workspace area with a full wall dividing us )
So I ended up returning it for a red switched version.

Note: Despite the switch differences, the sound of the blues/greens are the same, and the reds/blacks/browns/clears are the same as well.

Personally, I love blues/greens for typing, but depending on your office space that may not be the best idea. ( as even reds/browns/blacks are noisier than most rubber dome keyboards ) I don't really like browns, they just feel like dirty reds to me, Clears sound good, but i've not tried one yet. and as far as I know they are only on 2 currently avalible. boards, both of which are hard to find and are expensive. You could also get into pro level catagory and go for custom switches such as ergo-clears, Jailhouse Blues, etc, but those are expensive and time consuming roads.

as far as sepcific keyboards. IMO the best bang for the buck keyboards are the quickfire rapid ( $70 ten-keyless board) or the XT ( $80+ full size )

simple, clean, no extra gamer garbage, nice and profesional looking. ( I owned 6 differnet mechanical keybaords, and currently own 3. 1 at work 2 at home )


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I ordered something somewhat bulky from Canada for $100. Shipping was $20. Canada has notoriously crappy postal rates, but thanks to NAFTA there were no import taxes. And flat rate boxes aren't entirely flat rate once you get past a certain weight. If you want to ship a crate of lead, depleted uranium, platinum, and osmium, you're probably going to pay extra.


It's up to 70lbs. You'd have to be shipping some ridiculous stuff to hit 70lbs.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I used blues at the office, ( quickfire XT ) within an hour someone came up to me asking why my keyboard was so loud ( in the workspace area with a full wall dividing us )
> So I ended up returning it for a red switched version.
> 
> Note: Despite the switch differences, the sound of the blues/greens are the same, and the reds/blacks/browns/clears are the same as well.
> 
> Personally, I love blues/greens for typing, but depending on your office space that may not be the best idea. ( as even reds/browns/blacks are noisier than most rubber dome keyboards ) I don't really like browns, they just feel like dirty reds to me, Clears sound good, but i've not tried one yet. and as far as I know they are only on 2 currently avalible. boards, both of which are hard to find and are expensive. You could also get into pro level catagory and go for custom switches such as ergo-clears, Jailhouse Blues, etc, but those are expensive and time consuming roads.
> 
> as far as sepcific keyboards. IMO the best bang for the buck keyboards are the quickfire rapid ( $70 ten-keyless board) or the XT ( $80+ full size )
> 
> simple, clean, no extra gamer garbage, nice and profesional looking. ( I owned 6 differnet mechanical keybaords, and currently own 3. 1 at work 2 at home )


What about Brown makes it a dirty red? Red's are linear correct? Wouldn't a brown just be a red with a bump, and then Black is just a lower resistance Red? Inquiring mind here, trying to make a purchase.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> If you guys had to purchase a keyboard for work purposes (no gaming/lots of typing) what would you use? Which Switch Color and what specific keyboard if you feel like mentioning one.


I'd say tactile switches are the way to go for work/typing. Blues and greens are great if you can afford for it to be loud (private office, working from home, etc). If you need to be more mindful of others, clears and browns are the ones to pick between.

Clicky (loud) options - Greens are really just heavy blues. If you like heavy switches go green, otherwise go blue.

Quiet tactile options - Clears are a bit heavier and _significantly_ more tactile. I think they're great. Browns are a bit lighter weight, and a LOT less tactile (to the point where a lot of users can't even tell it is tactile at all).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> What about Brown makes it a dirty red? Red's are linear correct? Wouldn't a brown just be a red with a bump, and then Black is just a lower resistance Red? Inquiring mind here, trying to make a purchase.


Mainly because they're just like reds, but with a tiny itty bitty bump. They are nowhere near the tactility of blues, greens, whites, clears, tactile greys, tactile alps, topres, buckling springs, or even rubber domes. The tactility on them is so low that they feel almost similar to an unlubed red with some gunk in it (from a coffee/soda spill, heavy dust, etc), hence the "dirty red" nickname.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> What about Brown makes it a dirty red? Red's are linear correct? Wouldn't a brown just be a red with a bump, and then Black is just a lower resistance Red? Inquiring mind here, trying to make a purchase.


reds and blacks are 100% linear. Blacks have a heavier spring, which requires a bit more force to press the key down.

I ( personal opinion here ) don't like browns because the bump is so small that you really don't feel it unless you are feeling for it while pressing the key really slowly, at normal typing speed it feels like a 'dirty red' because its not smooth, but the bump isnt enough to feel, but still there that the linear action feels like you have sand in your keyboard.

Clears ( to me ) sound better than browns because if i recall, the bump is more pronounced than blues/greens
bump size brown < blue/green < clear

blues/greens ( same profile, just different spring weights ) slightly 'hang' on the bump where you can feel them, but browns are more of an inbetwen red/blue jack of all trades master of none kinda thing.


----------



## Mysticode

Gotcha, thanks guys. I've always known Clears are better, but unfortunately you can't get full keyboards in that.

I want the bump, but not the click (re blues), so that's why I have been looking at Browns.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like blues the most, I prefer them over browns and reds, I have not tried blacks yet though.


Blacks are the same as reds, but they take more force to actuate. Typically they're used in POS registers.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks guys. I've always known Clears are better, but unfortunately you can't get full keyboards in that.
> 
> I want the bump, but not the click (re blues), so that's why I have been looking at Browns.


wasdkeyboards.com V2 keyboard ( full and TKL size ) comes in clears, but at $160 a pop and they are currently backordered, so its not an easy route for the impatient.

you can add o-rings and other things to quiet down a mech keyboard, but most of the time they change the feel of the keys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks guys. I've always known Clears are better, but unfortunately you can't get full keyboards in that.
> 
> I want the bump, but not the click (re blues), so that's why I have been looking at Browns.


Deck Legend, WASD V2, WASD V2 Code edition are all in MX Clears and supposedly Ducky may be working on one.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Blacks are the same as reds, but they take more force to actuate. Typically they're used in POS registers.


Like Jixr said WASDKeyboard has the new CODE Keyboard it fit your bill, don't worry about the price, mechanical keyboard last for ever and hold there value if you want to sell it
http://codekeyboards.com/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Blacks are the same as reds, but they take more force to actuate. Typically they're used in POS registers.


I know, but I personally have not tried them out.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Are Clears to Browns as Blacks are to Reds? I felt Blacks were just too stiff but if clears are only slightly stiffer than browns then they might be a viable option.


----------



## HPE1000

I'm still not sure if I want to try to do ghetto greens, I realized the qfr is plate mounted which would require me to desolder the switches, and I do not have any soldering experience to begin with. :/


----------



## Mysticode

The CODE is beautiful, but unfortunately a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Are Clears to Browns as Blacks are to Reds? I felt Blacks were just too stiff but if clears are only slightly stiffer than browns then they might be a viable option.


as far as spring rate goes. yes.

a common mod to clears are ergo-clears, clears with the lighter springs of browns/reds/blues


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as far as spring rate goes. yes.
> 
> a common mod to clears are ergo-clears, clears with the lighter springs of browns/reds/blues


Is that a non soldering mod?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Is that a non soldering mod?


depends on if your board is plate mounted or PCB mounted. most of them are plate mounted, in which case you need to solder, ( though its super easy, and I suck at soldering )


----------



## azianai

topre's quiet too =)


----------



## HPE1000

Yes


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Got my new keycap! The colour of the material is spot on


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Got my new keycap! The colour of the material is spot on


I was just about to order the same keycap as well as two others (the Nerv ones), andI own the same QF TK. Thanks for the preview pic. +Rep.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jixr

until you type on the thing and notice the height difference of the keycaps


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> until you type on the thing and notice the height difference of the keycaps


Yeah, its not staying like that









I already started sanding away the rubber, I only have 350 grit but I am using it wet to keep it from digging in bad, its going well, the higher grit sandpapers are getting here tomorrow I think.


----------



## Jixr

Very cool, with the finer grit the rubber was clogging up the paper, and I was going though it super fast.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Got my new keycap! The colour of the material is spot on


Love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Creative!


----------



## Paradigm84

Is this turning into the "Minimalist TKL Club"?









Ok, I'll join in, new keycaps arrived:



Also, in mech board related news, Qwerkeys have just brought out this:



Sadly it has no MX Clear switch, otherwise it would be perfect.


----------



## Krullmeister

Picked up a new board today, G2PRO with grey PBT caps and MX Greens.

Feels a bit weird going from MX blues to Greens but I'm quite liking the heavier switches. Going back to blues after typing on greens all night makes the blues feel frictionless and you bottom out soooo hard. BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM.











Love this board!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is this turning into the "Minimalist TKL Club"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll join in, new keycaps arrived:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in mech board related news, Qwerkeys have just brought out this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it has no MX Clear switch, otherwise it would be perfect.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, in mech board related news, Qwerkeys have just brought out this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it has no MX Clear switch, otherwise it would be perfect.


Aren't Whites out of production? Or is that a Grey on the right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Aren't Whites out of production? Or is that a Grey on the right?


It's an MX White, they aren't out of production AFAIK, I've seen current boards with them on.


----------



## HPE1000

After a couple hours I finally got 99% of the rubber coating off of the keyboard, tomorrow I am going to have to sand this down with higher grit paper when that shows up in the mail, but I am happy with how this is going so far.

The soldering looks a little better than a video I saw of someone comparing the qfr to the filco pcb, not sure if mine is just a little better or if their qfr was just not a great one.






If all goes well I might get the first coat of paint on tomorrow, it is supposed to get here tomorrow.


----------



## Zero4549

Wow... they have greens AND whites on that test board, but no clears? Really odd.

What's next, a test kit that includes super blacks and both variations of greys but no reds blues browns or blacks? lol


----------



## SalisburySteak

Coolermaster has a switch tester that includes clears.


----------



## Sunreeper

It's 15$ and you even get 15$ off if you buy a cooler master keyboard so it's essentially free


----------



## HPE1000

Started painting, I will wet sand it in 2 or so hours and then finish painting tomorrow but I am liking how its turning out, no imperfections in the paint so far. It is an officially licensed and color matched plum crazy purple.




I REALLY hope I do not run out of paint as it is only a 3 oz can..


----------



## HPE1000

Its hard to catch the color of it properly since it changes dramatically in different lighting.


----------



## Jixr

That looks pretty cool, it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## HPE1000

The pictures turned out really pink looking, but from where I am sitting it is a pretty awesome dark purple.


----------



## HPE1000

Here we go, this is a little better..


----------



## Paradigm84

Looking good!

Also I forgot what it was like to have a minimalistic keyboard or a keyboard without shiny keys, it's wonderful.


----------



## HPE1000

Painting is done and I have completely ran out of paint... I am just happy I was able to finish it, I am now going to let it sit for a day and the clear coat is getting here monday.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, in mech board related news, Qwerkeys have just brought out this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it has no MX Clear switch, otherwise it would be perfect.


Does it come with caps for feel-testing?


----------



## protzman

im thinking i may paint my cover soon too. the black on my filco is starting to fade -__________-


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, in mech board related news, Qwerkeys have just brought out this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it has no MX Clear switch, otherwise it would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come with caps for feel-testing?
Click to expand...

Don't think so, I was going to order one earlier but they only had the option to use PayPal.

I'm sure you could find 6 cheeap keycaps on eBay or somewhere though, if you don't have 6 spare.


----------



## Seredin

I don't have any to spare unless they're magically interchangeable with Model M keys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I don't have any to spare unless they're magically interchangeable with Model M keys


Ah I see









Maybe get something like this in addition?


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know where I could find some (preferably blank) grey/dark grey keycap sets (87 key) that do not come from WASD?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe get something like this in addition?


I might grab *this* for simplicity. Will I miss the greens and whites? I don't even know their benefits...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I could find some (preferably blank) grey/dark grey keycap sets (87 key) that do not come from WASD?


like *thiiiis*? (not tkl, but whatev)


----------



## protzman

nope, wasd it is. lol. hey what board do you have? was that a cm board u painted?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I could find some (preferably blank) grey/dark grey keycap sets (87 key) that do not come from WASD?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1407993/blank-pbt-key-caps/

EDIT: The one I posted was this.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> nope, wasd it is. lol. hey what board do you have? was that a cm board u painted?


Yes it was, I have two, both blues.


----------



## protzman

yea i assumed so. i have a filco but i assume too they are basically the same. are there screw holes underneath the grip stoppers?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> yea i assumed so. i have a filco but i assume too they are basically the same. are there screw holes underneath the grip stoppers?


There is one screw hole under a sticker on the bottom. They made the sticker out of some weird paperish material with a somewhat strong adhesive so its practically impossible to get the warranty sticker off without destroying it :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There is one screw hole under a sticker on the bottom. They made the sticker out of some weird paperish material with a somewhat strong adhesive so its practically impossible to get the warranty sticker off without destroying it :/


You could always try printing another, if you are really determined to commit warranty fraud.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You could always try printing another, if you are really determined to commit warranty fraud.


No









If a switched failed or anything I could fix it myself, I was just challenging myself to see if I could get it off, which I did actually, no damage, but it took a long time with a blow dryer.


----------



## protzman

dang so there is only one screw holding the front on?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Got my new keycap! The colour of the material is spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey man, sorry to quote you again. But I really need to ask before I order caps from Geek_Feng. Anyone else can pitch in since I'm the n00b here.

Now I've just been wondering about the Quickfire TK's keycaps and key profiling. I thought the curve was due to a curved backplate, but I pulled keycaps off to discover the backplate and switches are straight, but are the QFTK's caps that are curved. Now I do not know if this is the case with all/most mechanical keyboards.

So can anybody tell me what the Geek_Feng store means when the key is labelled for "R4"? Meaning Row 4? Exactly which row is that? And it would be weird, and "stick out" in uniform ness of the whole keyboard if I put it in the "wrong" row, right?

Any help would be appreciated, guys. Thanks!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey man, sorry to quote you again. But I really need to ask before I order caps from Geek_Feng. Anyone else can pitch in since I'm the n00b here.
> 
> Now I've just been wondering about the Quickfire TK's keycaps and key profiling. I thought the curve was due to a curved backplate, but I pulled keycaps off to discover the backplate and switches are straight, but are the QFTK's caps that are curved. Now I do not know if this is the case with all/most mechanical keyboards.
> 
> So can anybody tell me what the Geek_Feng store means when the key is labelled for "R4"? Meaning Row 4? Exactly which row is that? And it would be weird, and "stick out" in uniform ness of the whole keyboard if I put it in the "wrong" row, right?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, guys. Thanks!


These should explain it for you: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keyboard_profile#Contoured_keys http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-caps.php

Row 4 *generally* means the ZXCV and spacebar rows, but not always. And yes, you would notice something in the wrong row.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> dang so there is only one screw holding the front on?


Well, that and like 8 snaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, that and like 8 snaps.


8 very difficult snaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

What Nubbinator said, from the top row to bottom it would be R1, R1, R2, R3, R4, R4.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 8 very difficult snaps.


Oh yeah, they took me like 10 minutes and bent the hell out of my school student card.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh yeah, they took me like 10 minutes and bent the hell out of my school student card.


I used a small pocket knife and I was really scared I was going to stab myself lol

So, here it is in natural light, its soo beautiful


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> These should explain it for you: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keyboard_profile#Contoured_keys http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-caps.php
> 
> Row 4 *generally* means the ZXCV and spacebar rows, but not always. And yes, you would notice something in the wrong row.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What Nubbinator said, from the top row to bottom it would be R1, R1, R2, R3, R4, R4.


I'm guessing this is the profile/numbering I'm adhering to?



Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I might grab *this* for simplicity. Will I miss the greens and whites? I don't even know their benefits...


They're pretty uncommon to find in boards at the moment.

MX Greens are heavier MX Blues

MX Whites are sort of like a heavier version of an MX Brown mixed with an MX Blue, they are heavy with a soft click rather than a more defined click like you'd find with an MX Green.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey man, sorry to quote you again. But I really need to ask before I order caps from Geek_Feng. Anyone else can pitch in since I'm the n00b here.
> 
> Now I've just been wondering about the Quickfire TK's keycaps and key profiling. I thought the curve was due to a curved backplate, but I pulled keycaps off to discover the backplate and switches are straight, but are the QFTK's caps that are curved. Now I do not know if this is the case with all/most mechanical keyboards.
> 
> So can anybody tell me what the Geek_Feng store means when the key is labelled for "R4"? Meaning Row 4? Exactly which row is that? And it would be weird, and "stick out" in uniform ness of the whole keyboard if I put it in the "wrong" row, right?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, guys. Thanks!


Yeah his 'R4' keycaps seem to refer to the esc/fucntion key row because this is the key I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Escape-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/330838786048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07874000 and it's listed as 'R4' and is identical to the esc key, he also has other various custom esc keys which are labelled as 'R4'.

Edit: Upon further inspection, the custom keycap is a teeny weeney bit taller than the stock keycaps, I hadn't noticed at first because the esc key is separate from all the other keys. Once my phone has charged up I'll post a picture

Here's the pic







The one on the right is the geek feng custom keycap


----------



## nubbinator

Well, not everyone's R4 is the same. GMK and Cherry R4 is a different height than Signature Plastic's and your standard OEM R4. Signature Plastics also has several different profiles so DSA R4 is different from DCS R4 which is different from SA R4.


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for confirmation. So if I'm buying from Geek_Feng 's R4 I shall use my ESC row as my closest comparison. Thanks again! +Rep


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Well, not everyone's R4 is the same. GMK and Cherry R4 is a different height than Signature Plastic's and your standard OEM R4. Signature Plastics also has several different profiles so DSA R4 is different from DCS R4 which is different from SA R4.


True, also if you buy specific single or packs of themed keycaps e.g. like those from techkeys.us, the heights and shape can vary on other rows aswell.

Also nubbinator, congratulations for winning the August '13 KOTM.


----------



## Davayy

missed dis place


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> True, also if you buy specific single or packs of themed keycaps e.g. like those from techkeys.us, the heights and shape can vary on other rows aswell.
> 
> Also nubbinator, congratulations for winning the August '13 KOTM.


I hate to be a negative nancy, but I love the body but those colored keycaps ruin it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> missed dis place


Welcome back! How long were you gone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I hate to be a negative nancy, but I love the body but those colored keycaps ruin it.


Other people seemed to think differently.









Also, just noticed the last OCN update broke the OP, sorry it took me so long to notice, but it should be back to normal now, however there may be some small formatting errors as some bits were pushed into left align rather than centre.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I hate to be a negative nancy, but I love the body but those colored keycaps ruin it.


And everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Personally I love them, but I can see where some people wouldn't. Of course, given that the white on black set had the wrong sized spacebar and modifiers, I had to do something. Given that I truly hate the RGB modifiers, I thought the CMYK and Purple ones would go. They look better on my cmyk keyboard though.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Welcome back! How long were you gone?


Ah ha, about 9 months maybe? Not sure. Been lurking abit just not active that much. You still running your key caps we got?


----------



## Paradigm84

Now you're just showing off.






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Ah ha, about 9 months maybe? Not sure. Been lurking abit just not active that much. You still running your key caps we got?


No way?









Thought it was like a month.









Regarding the keycaps, no I've changed them, they were intolerably shiny so I got a Ducky black "ninja" PBT set:



Also, you might've missed out on the reveal of the new OCN Keyboard of the Month keycap:


----------



## Davayy

Naw, been way longer i swear. I may have commented here and there but not properly been invested. Aye, i reverted back to my original Filco ones, leaving the the white blanks for the numbers, Fx and other "margin" keys. As expected, white picked up so much dirt and dust it was horrible to look at let alone type on.

That keyboard of the money key looks fantastic - great addition to the whole thread really! Come from OCN or is a user producing them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> That keyboard of the month key looks fantastic - great addition to the whole thread really! Come from OCN or is a user producing them?


OCN's got a company to produce them for us, they're being manufactured at the moment, then they'll be on their way to the past winners and the rest be saved for future winners of the contest (no buying one!)


----------



## Davayy

That's truly epic. Gonna get my act together and win one muahhah


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> That's truly epic. Gonna get my act together and win one muahhah


Look forward to seeing your submission!

Also time for some discussion about the KOTM contest, do you think allowing someone to enter at most 2 times in a single year is fair? Or should it be 3 times?


----------



## Deep1923

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130904_134718hobdx.jpg


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Estimated delivery :
Tues 9/10/2013
My mechanical keyboard wont get here till the 10th...









/firstworldproblems


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Estimated delivery :
> Tues 9/10/2013
> My mechanical keyboard wont get here till the 10th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /firstworldproblems


I hate shipping


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I hate shipping


I know right?

But im a cheap ass and paid for domestic because I have next to nothing income so yah.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> But im a cheap ass and paid for domestic because I have next to nothing income so yah.


If you're in a uni Amazon will give you free Prime shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/student/signup/info


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> If you're in a uni Amazon will give you free Prime shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/student/signup/info


I ordered from mechanical keyboards.com

I'm actually quite curious if the keyboard is going to offer any improvement for me in gaming.

I'm very used to the scissorswitch keyboard which the keys have only a 2MM travel distance, but you have to push them down until they make contact, vs the MX blues which have 2mm actuation 4mm travel. which means they don't have to bottom out... I wonder how much improvement this will give over a scissorswitch. At least for hotkey/APM accuracy...We'll see I guess right?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130904_134718hobdx.jpg


Simplistic and beautiful. 100% my kind of thing.









So considering the Mionix Naos 8200 as it seems the only good mouse that do White LED that matches my keyboard... If only they would update the Mamba already with WHITE LED ability. :/


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very tempted to get me some blank keycaps, that simplistic keyboard does look gorgeous, I would however still need a comical esc key


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-keyboard-key.html

can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I ordered from mechanical keyboards.com
> 
> I'm actually quite curious if the keyboard is going to offer any improvement for me in gaming.
> 
> I'm very used to the scissorswitch keyboard which the keys have only a 2MM travel distance, but you have to push them down until they make contact, vs the MX blues which have 2mm actuation 4mm travel. which means they don't have to bottom out... I wonder how much improvement this will give over a scissorswitch. At least for hotkey/APM accuracy...We'll see I guess right?


I wouldn't necessarily expect any measurable improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Very tempted to get me some blank keycaps, that simplistic keyboard does look gorgeous, I would however still need a comical esc key


Like this?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/overclock-net-keyboard-key.html
> 
> can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?


That's an ALPS keycap, incompatible with Cherry MX.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> True, also if you buy specific single or packs of themed keycaps e.g. like those from techkeys.us, the heights and shape can vary on other rows aswell.
> 
> Also nubbinator, congratulations for winning the August '13 KOTM.


Congratz Nubb for that amazing keyboard
Love the custom wood case

I'll have more to compete in the coming months


----------



## BakerMan1971

Yes Paradigm84 just like that







It's like a little corner of insanity in an orderly world.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130904_134718hobdx.jpg


All that black! Looks really clean.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Congratz Nubb for that amazing keyboard
> Love the custom wood case
> 
> I'll have more to compete in the coming months


As it stands at the moment you can only submit one more entry until May of next year due to the limit of only being allowed to enter twice in a year.

Does everyone think this is too little? I want to give other less experienced modders a chance aswell.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think the limit is sound, otherwise we would be seeing some of our more talented modders with a full top row of OCN caps!!!


----------



## ejohnson

My daughter loves her quickfire rapid


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As it stands at the moment you can only submit one more entry until May of next year due to the limit of only being allowed to enter twice in a year.
> 
> Does everyone think this is too little? I want to give other less experienced modders a chance aswell.


Thats a good idea actually
pretty sure with those caps people would take the KOTM more seriously...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Prize or no prize, Any contest is serious


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or dis?


----------



## TheNephilim

Still need te get some pictures from my Filco Majestouch 2. Not that it's that special, but I would need those to subscribe here right? Time to write a review of it too xd

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> My daughter loves her quickfire rapid


Haha, you sure she's not gonna wreck it?


----------



## Jixr

Question ( not that it affects me but others may be interested )

is the entry limit per user or per keyboard?

I plan on entering once I get my new switches in and making my hybrid red/blue switched keyboard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily expect any measurable improvement.
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an ALPS keycap, incompatible with Cherry MX.


I know...................................................................................

that's why I asked

"can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I know...................................................................................
> 
> that's why I asked
> 
> "can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?"


haha I too would like to know.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I have been searching around the internet and there are a few sites that do them, in fact cherry types are actually more popular that alps (it appears)
ebay has some hits (Link)

and the zoidberg one







(Link)


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I have been searching around the internet and there are a few sites that do them, in fact cherry types are actually more popular that alps (it appears)
> ebay has some hits (Link)


They're looking for the OCN logo key, but as a cherry MX key, not ALPS.

Unfortunately, I think Tank Guys are the only ones that did that key, and have been sold out of the cherry mx version for ages.


----------



## Deep1923

thx







it's a ducky g2pro mit pbt engraved keycaps. very nice feeling to type on them.
@neo.. do it yourself m8! i've modded it also myself. it's a deathadder 2013 edition. the destructor 2 and mousebungee fit perfectly imo. i like my setup


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They're looking for the OCN logo key, but as a cherry MX key, not ALPS.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Tank Guys are the only ones that did that key, and have been sold out of the cherry mx version for ages.


Ah I see, oops


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Question ( not that it affects me but others may be interested )
> 
> is the entry limit per user or per keyboard?
> 
> I plan on entering once I get my new switches in and making my hybrid red/blue switched keyboard.


Per user, however if you keep re-entering the same board, people may be less likely to vote for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I know...................................................................................
> 
> that's why I asked
> 
> "can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?"


And there's that wonderful attitude again, don't bring this thread down just because your question was ambiguous.

If you look on the TankGuys site there isn't an MX Blue version, so no, you can't get one.

OCN might be working on a non-KOTM keycap available purchase, but there's no ETA for it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Per user, however if you keep re-entering the same board, people may be less likely to vote for it.
> And there's that wonderful attitude again, don't bring this thread down just because your question was ambiguous.
> 
> If you look on the TankGuys site there isn't an MX Blue version, so no, you can't get one.
> 
> OCN might be working on a non-KOTM keycap available purchase, but there's no ETA for it.


Hmm, I thought the question was rather straight forward, I guess that is just me though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Per user, however if you keep re-entering the same board, people may be less likely to vote for it.
> And there's that wonderful attitude again, don't bring this thread down just because your question was ambiguous.
> 
> If you look on the TankGuys site there isn't an MX Blue version, so no, you can't get one.
> 
> OCN might be working on a non-KOTM keycap available purchase, but there's no ETA for it.


Not attitude... read the post, its not attitude, because the other posters pretty much got what I was asking as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> haha I too would like to know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They're looking for the OCN logo key, but as a cherry MX key, not ALPS.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Tank Guys are the only ones that did that key, and have been sold out of the cherry mx version for ages.


I thought it was a pretty simple question... and I thought it was pretty obvious I was asking for CHERRY MX version of the key...
Which is why I don't get why you would tell me "its an alps key" when I was asking if there was a cherry mx version...

It's not bringing attitude, I asked a simple question and an answer I was already aware of.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm, I thought the question was rather straight forward, I guess that is just me though.


It could be read in the sense that she is asking "could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?" (i.e. asking if it would fit, which is why I answered like I did) or what she really meant "is there an MX Blue version of this keycap?"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It could be read in the sense that she is asking "could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?" (i.e. asking if it would fit, which is why I answered like I did) or what she really meant "is there an MX Blue version of this keycap?"


I know we speak different dialects of English but how do you get,
"could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?"
out of
"can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?"

"get one for"

not "make it fit"

it was as simple as "yes you can" or "no you can't" or "I am not aware of a cherry mx version" the whole reason I asked was because I was already aware it was an alps key.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It could be read in the sense that she is asking "could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?" (i.e. asking if it would fit, which is why I answered like I did) or what she really meant "is there an MX Blue version of this keycap?"


She did not say, "would it fit", she asked if there was one that would fit on a cherry mx switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It could be read in the sense that she is asking "could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?" (i.e. asking if it would fit, which is why I answered like I did) or what she really meant "is there an MX Blue version of this keycap?"
> 
> 
> 
> I know we speak different dialects of English but how do you get,
> "could I get one of these to fit on my MX Blue board?"
> out of
> "can I get one of these for a cherry mx blue switch?"
> 
> "get one for"
> 
> not "make it fit"
> 
> it was as simple as "yes you can" or "no you can't" or "I am not aware of a cherry mx version" the whole reason I asked was because I was already ware it was an alps key.
Click to expand...

Because I read it as meaning "can I get one of these exact keys for my MX Blue board" i.e. "will this keycap fit" rather than "Can I get an MX version of this keycap".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> She did not say, "would it fit", she asked if there was one that would fit on a cherry mx switch.


I'm aware, but I thought she was asking would the keycap she linked fit, hence why I said it was an ALPS keycap and would not.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Pardigam its obvious that the other posters are aware of what I was asking, you're the only one who seems to think the oddball thought process, give it a rest.

sheesh... I know you'd never agree with me but cmon... *rubs temples*
jeez not everything I say is a loaded comment...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Pardigam its obvious that the other posters are aware of what I was asking, you're the only one who seems to think the oddball thought process, give it a rest.
> 
> sheesh... I know you'd never agree with me but cmon... *rubs temples*
> jeez not everything I say is a loaded comment...


I know the other posters understood, I was simply explaining what I read from your original post, it was my mistake.

However, you could've simply clarified rather than doing the usual post consisting of "







".


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Why don't you two stop bickering and Fran stop being so condescending.


----------



## Jixr

just to end that childish banter... try posting on Geekhack, I know several people there who have them, but you might have to pay out to get one.

or get one made via WASDkeyboards.com


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Why don't you two stop bickering and Fran stop being so condescending.


It's all good, we're all friends.


----------



## RatPatrol01




----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> or get one made via WASDkeyboards.com


Or even better, win the KOTM contest.


----------



## HPE1000

Probably going to order the dark grey wasd keycaps today or tomorrow, I hope they are dark enough. It's hard to find a proper picture of them..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably going to order the dark grey wasd keycaps today or tomorrow, I hope they are dark enough. It's hard to find a proper picture of them..




^(Tator's old review board)


----------



## Jixr

I still wish they had the dark blue caps along side the new light blue.


----------



## Paradigm84

Been reading through the last few pages and I've realised I was being stupid, sorry to everyone for acting like an idiot, wasn't being the kind of OP I'd like to be.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I still wish they had the dark blue caps along side the new light blue.


Same here, no idea why idea why they stopped producing them, I would imagine they were more popular than some of the other colours they offer at the moment e.g. lilac, I can't imagine the black printing would've been all that clear on them though, they were fairly dark.


----------



## Jixr

From what I've heard is because the laser printing results were very hard to read ( dark gray on dark blue ) and I imagine a few customers had to be upset for them to go with a light blue instead. ( though they would make awesome blanks )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Why don't you two stop bickering and Fran stop being so condescending.


its not condescending...its dramatic









at any rate I'd enjoy a OCN/Alienware/overclocking/mmorpg relating sorta thingy for my keyboard...if I really need it that is


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> its not condescending...its dramatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at any rate I'd enjoy a OCN/Alienware/overclocking/mmorpg relating sorta thingy for my keyboard...if I really need it that is


http://www.keypop.net/product/chickobo


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> http://www.keypop.net/product/chickobo


haha thanks but no thanks.
May be a horde key...


----------



## Badwrench

Just finished another cover for my QFR. Color is a sky /teal blue with pearl white scallops. Wish I could get the cable to photograph correctly. It is actually a nice teal, but it always looks blue in pictures.


----------



## HPE1000

Awesome, where did you get the esc key?


----------



## Paradigm84

Awesome colour, but for some reason I find the Esc keycap a little creepy.


----------



## HPE1000

Reminds me of the santa cruz screaming hand logo.


----------



## BakerMan1971

yes the esc key is both creepy and wrong, because there is no-way I am in the mood for high fiving my system when I need to hit esc!









the blue is amazing


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Awesome colour, but for some reason I find the Esc keycap a little creepy.


It's not for everyone, but I love it. You may find the other one that I got a bit creepy as well:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome, where did you get the esc key?


It was made by Binge on GH. Not sure what the plans are for more in the future, but I know he is working on a v3. Link


----------



## BakerMan1971

One thing I have spotted is that 3d printing may become a nice way of printing caps in the future, mainly esc keys etc to start with, as the quality might not feel as great as proper caps


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Just finished another cover for my QFR. Color is a sky /teal blue with pearl white scallops. Wish I could get the cable to photograph correctly. It is actually a nice teal, but it always looks blue in pictures.


Turned out a beautiful teal here! I think you need to get your monitor's contrast ratio or the color temp fixed


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> One thing I have spotted is that 3d printing may become a nice way of printing caps in the future, mainly esc keys etc to start with, as the quality might not feel as great as proper caps


3d printing has me curious at the structural integrity of the items it produces....


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

For something like a keyboard, it's more than enough. Somebody made a repeating .22 rifle (not the much-discussed/demonized Liberator, something different) that held up under the pressure. On one hand, a .22LR bullet is not very powerful. On the other hand, that plastic withstood thousands of PSI of pressure multiple times. That's durable. I wouldn't trust it, but it's more than durable enough for normal people.


----------



## nubbinator

Had a little fun and made a Walnut space bar.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Had a little fun and made a Walnut space bar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is awesome. Looks very comfy to type on.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> That is awesome. Looks very comfy to type on.


It really is. I'm debating doing a complete key set out of walnut and birch or maple.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> It's not for everyone, but I love it. You may find the other one that I got a bit creepy as well:


Did you get the Hand Esc key from Binge as well?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Did you get the Hand Esc key from Binge as well?


That is what he said right below what you quoted.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Had a little fun and made a Walnut space bar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Did you make it by hand? If so, was it difficult?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Did you make it by hand? If so, was it difficult?


Yes, I made it by hand. As for difficulty, it depends on the tools you have, how familiar you are with them, and how good you are at getting the spacing right for the spacebar.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Just finished another cover for my QFR. Color is a sky /teal blue with pearl white scallops. Wish I could get the cable to photograph correctly. It is actually a nice teal, but it always looks blue in pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a clean keyboard.....but that esc key, it's a little creepy.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is what he said right below what you quoted.


missed the latest page since I've opened the page with the picture like 2 hours before I made the post

anyway....


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## HPE1000

Does anyone think there is any value to a set of unused quickfire rapid keycaps? I was planning on selling one of my two sets as I am not using either and didn't know what their value could be. These are the ones from the unbranded QFR's so the spacebar does not say quickfire on it and the windows keys aren't cm storm logos.

EDIT: 5000th post!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Shipment exception

TROUTDALE, OR

Barcode label unreadable and replaced

I'm getting nervous now. I can has mechanical keyboard plox?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does anyone think there is any value to a set of unused quickfire rapid keycaps? I was planning on selling one of my two sets as I am not using either and didn't know what their value could be. These are the ones from the unbranded QFR's so the spacebar does not say quickfire on it and the windows keys aren't cm storm logos.
> 
> EDIT: 5000th post!


I have seen them go for $8-12 shipped per set. Wasn't worth selling to me, so I played a bit with them.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Shipment exception
> 
> TROUTDALE, OR
> 
> Barcode label unreadable and replaced
> 
> I'm getting nervous now. I can has mechanical keyboard plox?


I'm pretty sure that's what happened to my 7990 on its way here. Don't worry, it'll just take another day or two.


----------



## Jixr

Just ordered some more keycaps to finish my super duper custom keybaord

2 Custom spacebars with some special text

some red and green switches so I can make my hybrid board idea.

and some colored blank caps.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Man I need some new caps for my Poker II, as nice as the extra thick PBT caps are.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what happened to my 7990 on its way here. Don't worry, it'll just take another day or two.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

cries

/firstworldproblems


----------



## HPE1000

bought some dark grey blank keycaps


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, pretty awesome deal here if you're on a budget and want a really nice kb...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Wow lets hope other outlets do similar offers







, of course being in the UK newegg isn't here just yet.


----------



## Jixr

But... its _browns_ ew...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> But... its _browns_ ew...


Why would you say ew to the best switch type?


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh dear, let's not even get into that discussion.


----------



## Tator Tot

Cherry MX Clear Master Race reporting in.


----------



## BakerMan1971

you are all fairy handed wusses , Cherry Blacks FTW








now please bear with me while I get my knuckles repaired......


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Why would you say ew to the best switch type?


obviously is a personal thing ( I have no intention or desire to start a switch war )

but to ME

they just feel like dirty reds. I really liked the idea of browns till I tried them.
can't feel the hang of the bump, and bump is just big enough that it made it feel like someone poured sand all over my red board.
Clears sound much better to me, but i've yet to try them. ( though JH blues are said to be close )


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> obviously is a personal thing ( I have no intention or desire to start a switch war )
> 
> but to ME
> 
> they just feel like dirty reds. I really liked the idea of browns till I tried them.
> can't feel the hang of the bump, and bump is just big enough that it made it feel like someone poured sand all over my red board.
> Clears sound much better to me, but i've yet to try them. ( though JH blues are said to be close )


Haha yes, but I just couldn't resist, but hey you knew what you were getting into when you said it









I really like tactile switches and reds and blacks just feel like something is missing for me, the browns are perfect because the tactile bump is there _just enough_, but as you said, it's all personal opinion.

Except for Topre's, because anyone who can afford those are just plain better than us


----------



## Krullmeister

Cherry greens for me!









Love the extra resistance from them!


----------



## Jixr

though my current keyboard i'm buildling is gonna have a mix of reds greens and blues, should be interesting.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Cherry greens for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the extra resistance from them!


Blue here, but have green on the way for sure I'll love it

in the next month I'll have stock blue, 62g blue, 67g blue and green

there's no way my fingers gonna complain anymore with all those options

unless its asking for monterey blue which I saw some on sale right now...

tempting....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though my current keyboard i'm buildling is gonna have a mix of reds greens and blues, should be interesting.


I got to try a mix of MX Blue, Green, & White switches, done in the Topre Realforce variable weight layout.

Was interesting, but I really don't like that. My fingers are "uniform" in strength, or at least do not got tired on my MX-Clear DK9008.

Though, I could definitely see myself putting in a stronger spring or trying to mod the space-bar to a Costar style of stabilizer instead of the Cherry style.

Though, the space-bar is the only key I'd like to have either 3 different switches or Costar stabilizers. Even if they are a pain to remove, the tilt you get when you hit only the end with your thumb can be a bit weird if you type with both thumbs on it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I got to try a mix of MX Blue, Green, & White switches, done in the Topre Realforce variable weight layout.
> 
> Was interesting, but I really don't like that. My fingers are "uniform" in strength, or at least do not got tired on my MX-Clear DK9008.
> 
> Though, I could definitely see myself putting in a stronger spring or trying to mod the space-bar to a Costar style of stabilizer instead of the Cherry style.
> Though, the space-bar is the only key I'd like to have either 3 different switches or Costar stabilizers. Even if they are a pain to remove, the tilt you get when you hit only the end with your thumb can be a bit weird if you type with both thumbs on it.


Well, my plan is to make my idea of a hybrid gaming/typing board. WASD keys will be reds, for FPS movement, ESC and spacebar will be Greens ( ghetto greens, but same thing )

not sure how it will feel in practice, but it would be nice only having one keyboard instead of two on my desk. ( reds for games, blues for typing )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, my plan is to make my idea of a hybrid gaming/typing board. WASD keys will be reds, for FPS movement, ESC and spacebar will be Greens ( ghetto greens, but same thing )
> 
> not sure how it will feel in practice, but it would be nice only having one keyboard instead of two on my desk. ( reds for games, blues for typing )


I wanted to do that, I still think I am going to do that later on but I am going to leave all of the letter keys blue, make the number keys black, make the f keys brown, the right side row greens, esc key clears and so on, just make it a demo keyboard, but I do not have any soldering experience.

I think putting mixed switches on the letter keys could have a negative impact on typing though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Cherry MX Clear Master Race reporting in.


Less posting, more answering my month old PM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Less posting, more answering my month old PM.


I don't answer PM's, I collect them.

They're like Pokemon.

You'll have a PM incoming this week. I'm gonna have a few change-ups going soon so it'll be a nice big at once move to help consolidate my time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Less posting, more answering my month old PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't answer PM's, I collect them.
> They're like Pokemon.
> 
> You'll have a PM incoming this week. I'm gonna have a few change-ups going soon so it'll be a nice big at once move to help consolidate my time.
Click to expand...

Oh I see how it is, I'm just like that one Rattata you caught before Brock's gym, forever sitting in storage on the computer.









But ok, I understand you're busy.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think putting mixed switches on the letter keys could have a negative impact on typing though.


It probably will, and good chance I wont like the feeling, but I tend to bottom out anyway, so I don't think it will be a actuation issue.

the spacebar and esc are just because I wanna try greens









and i have an extra blue board laying around so its no biggie if it dosen't work out as I hope.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh I see how it is, I'm just like that one Rattata you caught before Brock's gym, forever sitting in storage on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ok, I understand you're busy.


You're more like the Pikachu.

You're special, but only useful against Misty.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

6:14 am
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
at first I was like









and then I saw

KENT, WA










git here already dangit!

oh my god...should I do an unboxing video? D: I DIDNT THINK ABOUT THAT. CRAP...
I don't wanna do my make up today lol...


----------



## HPE1000

Much less exciting delivery, my clear coat is going to get here today.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You're more like the Pikachu.
> 
> You're special, but only useful against Misty.


Or Lorelei in the original Elite Four.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 6:14 am
> On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> at first I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I saw
> 
> KENT, WA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> git here already dangit!
> 
> oh my god...should I do an unboxing video? D: I DIDNT THINK ABOUT THAT. CRAP...
> I don't wanna do my make up today lol...


What board did you get?


----------



## DaveLT

So i shopped around locally and i can't find any MX Green keyboards








And looking at keycool keyboards i have the following greens
87 black POM
87 white PBT
Is POM better than PBT? Or the other way round?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> What board did you get?


Ducky shine II Cherry MX Blue with purple backlighting.


----------



## kokpa

Are ducky and filco much better than cm keyboard? I would like to buy tkl mechanical keyboard probably with browns to be safe


----------



## RatPatrol01

Very nice! I recommend getting some clear keycaps, they look exceptional with purple backlighting

I'm not huge on the checkerboard pattern but you get the idea


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Are ducky and filco much better than cm keyboard? I would like to buy tkl mechanical keyboard probably with browns to be safe


CM and Filco are made by the same OEM(or at least some CM are? don't remember specifically) but yes in general ducky's and filcos are better than CMs...except for cheap duckys, the sub-$60 ones...they are not so nice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Are ducky and filco much better than cm keyboard? I would like to buy tkl mechanical keyboard probably with browns to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> CM and Filco are made by the same OEM(or at least some CM are? don't remember specifically) but yes in general ducky's and filcos are better than CMs...except for cheap duckys, the sub-$60 ones...they are not so nice
Click to expand...

Some CM boards share OEM's with Filco e.g. the Quick Fire Rapid and XT, but some of them don't like the Quick Fire Pro.


----------



## Jixr

anyone want to explaine to the OP why a $150 filco is better than a $70 QFR?

oh yeah, the pcb is different and.... and... oh.. no, thats about it really.

And to be clear, The QF Rapid, XT are made by costar, some as filco and others, the TK, pro, and I wanna say they have another are not made by costar.

Costar > ione(?)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone want to explaine to the OP why a $150 filco is better than a $70 QFR?
> 
> oh yeah, the pcb is different and.... and... oh.. no, thats about it really.
> 
> And to be clear, The QF Rapid, XT are made by costar, some as filco and others, the TK, pro, and I wanna say they have another are not made by costar.
> 
> Costar > ione(?)


Not sure if you mean me or kokpa, but no, the Filco isn't really twice as good as the QFR, however I've seen some people describe the Filco feeling slightly (and indescribably) more solid than the QFR, this could just be the placebo effect and them wanting the Filco to feel better though.

I'd still get a Filco again over a QFR.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Are ducky and filco much better than cm keyboard? I would like to buy tkl mechanical keyboard probably *with browns to be safe*


This is a great term to describe browns


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So i shopped around locally and i can't find any MX Green keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking at keycool keyboards i have the following greens
> 87 black POM
> 87 white PBT
> Is POM better than PBT? Or the other way round?


I wouldn't say one is _better_ than the other. POM keycaps have a very unique feel to them. I thought they felt quite slippery when I first started using them, but now they are my favorite set besides maybe my thick PBT's. I've heard that they tend to get shiny faster than PBT keycaps, but slower than ABS, but I haven't used them long enough to say for certain. If you haven't tried POM before, I'd recommend you give it a shot! It's pretty rare to get the keycaps by themselves, whereas PBT keycaps are relatively accessible. If you do end up hating them, I'd be willing to buy the keycaps/keyboard off you.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd still get a Filco again over a QFR.


But why? QFR+Keycaps still cheaper than a stock filco.

I think its mostly placebo. people like to think the more money they spend makes it better.

iirc, both are assembled the same, the only way to say one is more 'sturdy' would be to weigh them, since typically you would imagine the heavier one be more sturdy.

Only reason I would get a filco was if I was going to buy an allu cover for it, and with that you're looking at a $300 keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> But why? QFR+Keycaps still cheaper than a stock filco.
> 
> I think its mostly placebo. people like to think the more money they spend makes it better.
> 
> iirc, both are assembled the same, the only way to say one is more 'sturdy' would be to weigh them, since typically you would imagine the heavier one be more sturdy.
> 
> Only reason I would get a filco was if I was going to buy an allu cover for it, and with that you're looking at a $300 keyboard.


QFR + keycaps are around the same price here as a Filco here.


----------



## Jixr

so a custom keyboard vs a stock one, same price, still not enough to convince me.

I guess if they really really hate the rubber coating ( which i'll admit some people don't like ) ( though they have discontinued the gray cased ones and have new black coating that the XT has, which is supposed to be more durable )

and love a giant brand in eyes site, then yeah, maybe...


----------



## Paradigm84

Fortunately, I'm not trying to convince you, I got the board I wanted.


----------



## HPE1000

I do not see a reason to get a filco either, except as jixr said, if you are getting the aluminum case. Other than that the QFR is just a better value, and to be honest, I do not like the filco logo on the bottom of the keyboard (very small con for me)

I have heard the reason filcos cost more is just because they do not have as many distributors around the world as someone like cooler master does.

I think its just the status of saying that you own a filco for a lot of people.

But if you want to spend the 50 or so dollars more, it really isn't that much in the end and if it is what you want, who am I to criticize anyone for it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I wouldn't say one is _better_ than the other. POM keycaps have a very unique feel to them. I thought they felt quite slippery when I first started using them, but now they are my favorite set besides maybe my thick PBT's. I've heard that they tend to get shiny faster than PBT keycaps, but slower than ABS, but I haven't used them long enough to say for certain. If you haven't tried POM before, I'd recommend you give it a shot! It's pretty rare to get the keycaps by themselves, whereas PBT keycaps are relatively accessible. If you do end up hating them, I'd be willing to buy the keycaps/keyboard off you.


Hurrhurr but i don't have enough budget for now







. My rads are going to cost me a further 200$ which i do not have right now ...


----------



## Jayjr1105

So, is Filco the Cadillac of mechanical keyboards? After a few weeks of interest I kind of figured the top brands were Ducky, DAS, Filco, WASD, etc. but I could be way off. If someone hands you $200 and says you have to buy a mechanical keyboard (no keycaps or customization etc.) what do you buy?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> This is a great term to describe browns


Poop reference? How old are you...

(just kidding I chucked /immature)


----------



## xV1ral

After reading this debate, I think I might buy a QFR just so that I can see and feel for myself which one I prefer more. By the way, what is CoolerMaster's fullsize equivalent to the QFR?

My fullsize Filco was my first mech, so I've always had a soft spot for Filcos. Also, something about the look of the stock case and keycaps on the QFR just turns me off. It just looks wrong. I'd have to replace the keycaps and case, and as others have already mentioned, at that point I might as well have just spent the money on a Filco. It'd be a fun project though.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So, is Filco the Cadillac of mechanical keyboards? After a few weeks of interest I kind of figured the top brands were Ducky, DAS, Filco, WASD, etc. but I could be way off. If someone hands you $200 and says you have to buy a mechanical keyboard (no keycaps or customization etc.) what do you buy?


If you really want to know what the top of the line boards are, they'd be the Happy Hackings and the Realforces, of course they are more like $250-$300 and use Topre switches.

Ducky, DAS, WASD, Filco, KBT/KBC/Vortex, all the $100+ boards excluding the Razer Black Widow(decent board but overpriced) are all on even footing pretty much. All are different but all bring something to the table to justify the cost.

As far as the QFR versus something like a Filco Majestouch TKL, they'd be very similar but the all around quality and feel would be better on the Filco, question is how much that is worth to you. The QFR is a downright amazing board for only $70, but there's a reason it costs less than a Majestouch TKL.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> As far as the QFR versus something like a Filco Majestouch TKL, they'd be very similar but the all around quality and feel would be better on the Filco, question is how much that is worth to you. The QFR is a downright amazing board for only $70, *but there's a reason it costs less than a Majestouch TKL*.


As I said, many people on geekhack are saying it is attributed to the fact that filco is not as large as cooler master and they lack distributors.

Although there is the idea that the pcb on the filcos are _slightly_ better.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So, is Filco the Cadillac of mechanical keyboards? After a few weeks of interest I kind of figured the top brands were Ducky, DAS, Filco, WASD, etc. but I could be way off. If someone hands you $200 and says you have to buy a mechanical keyboard (no keycaps or customization etc.) what do you buy?


DAS aren't as good as they used to be, they switched OEM's to someone not as good.

At the moment, if I was handed $200 for a new board I'd get a barebones WASD V2, probably with MX Blacks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> After reading this debate, I think I might buy a QFR just so that I can see and feel for myself which one I prefer more. By the way, what is CoolerMaster's fullsize equivalent to the QFR?
> 
> My fullsize Filco was my first mech, so I've always had a soft spot for Filcos. Also, something about the look of the stock case and keycaps on the QFR just turns me off. It just looks wrong. I'd have to replace the keycaps and case, and as others have already mentioned, at that point I might as well have just spent the money on a Filco. It'd be a fun project though.


The full-size QFR equivalent is the XT.


----------



## RatPatrol01

If I was handed $200 I'd probably just buy an Aluminum case for my Poker II


----------



## HPE1000

So are WASD keyboards good? I have wondered for awhile now, who makes them? WASD themselves?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So are WASD keyboards good? I have wondered for awhile now, who makes them? WASD themselves?


They designed them, Costar is their OEM.

According to Tator, the quality is on par with a Filco/ QFR.


----------



## HPE1000

I never liked the looks before, but the v2s do look pretty nice.


----------



## RatPatrol01

They also have their new CODE board, Cherry MX Clears in a board supposedly designed to be an all-rounder functionally

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard.html


----------



## Jixr

Just a heads up on the CODE, currently WASD are out of stock and are having trouble securing MX clears, so there is a good chance they will be on back order for a very long time.

the Quickfire XT is IMO even better than the QFR. the legends changed slightly, the weight and build of the thing is amazing. The feet are much more wider than the QFR and stick to the desk an amazingly amount better than the QFR.

only negatives I have about it are
- pad printed carps ( more of a personal preference )
- LED's are way too bright. epsc in a dark room
- Full size USB plug, i'd still rather have a micro usb under the case and centered, but the full size one isn't terrible.

but that it can be had as little as $10 more than a QFR and comes in red, blue, green, and brown switches is awesome. and if you know the right people you can even get a hand on some white and clear switched prototype models.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just a heads up on the CODE, currently WASD are out of stock *and are having trouble securing MX clears*, so there is a good chance they will be on back order for a very long time.


Blame Cherry for this, I spent months trying to get MX-Clears out of them and almost nothing came of it.

Those fools refuse to sell those switches to just about anyone.

Deck/TGL happens to have a good stock since they got lucky but I'll be damned if Cherry just doesn't want that switch to exist for some reason.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The feet are much more wider than the QFR and stick to the desk an amazingly amount better than the QFR.


How poorly it stuck to my desk was probably the only real negative I had with my QFR. Luckily my Poker II sticks like glue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Blame Cherry for this, I spent months trying to get MX-Clears out of them and almost nothing came of it.
> Those fools refuse to sell those switches to just about anyone.
> 
> Deck/TGL happens to have a good stock since they got lucky but I'll be damned if Cherry just doesn't want that switch to exist for some reason.


I swear it's like they do it just to give the mechy community something to lust after, first it was the greens now it's the clears.


----------



## Jixr

could be anything from low production, tooling and machinery cost, reletaviely low demand, or another company paying top dollar and buying them all up. ( CM has been playing with the idea of some clear boards )

Who knows.

In other news, my switches and caps from WASD shipped out today, so horray for that.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Good to hear I'm not the only person who's QFR doesn't stick that well to the desk. It sticks well if you don't prop the back legs up, its just that when propped up, the front rubber feet are no longer flat but now sitting on its front edge. Rounded feet would resolve this issue.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Good to hear I'm not the only person who's QFR doesn't stick that well to the desk. It sticks well if you don't prop the back legs up, its just that when propped up, the front rubber feet are no longer flat but now sitting on its front edge. Rounded feet would resolve this issue.


Another fix is to use the little rubber pads you sometimes get with HDD's and stick them to the feet (used to reduce vibration with the HDD's normally).


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, Once I pull one of mine apart to swap some switches i'm gonna add some weight to it. modleing clay works pretty well, since is pretty dense and is easy to work with and stuff into tight areas.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Very nice! I recommend getting some clear keycaps, they look exceptional with purple backlighting
> 
> I'm not huge on the checkerboard pattern but you get the idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa. I need some of those nao. Where'd you get 'em?


----------



## RatPatrol01

They aren't mine, that was just a found example picture.

You can get em on ebay for pretty damn cheap though http://www.ebay.com/itm/KBC-Semi-Clear-ABS-104-Keyset-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/330853929008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d086e5030


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They aren't mine, that was just a found example picture.
> 
> You can get em on ebay for pretty damn cheap though http://www.ebay.com/itm/KBC-Semi-Clear-ABS-104-Keyset-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/330853929008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d086e5030


Oh.







Well, thanks for letting me know. I'll look into that.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They aren't mine, that was just a found example picture.
> 
> You can get em on ebay for pretty damn cheap though http://www.ebay.com/itm/KBC-Semi-Clear-ABS-104-Keyset-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/330853929008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d086e5030


They actually look like the signature plastics caps, not the KBC ones: http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php#


----------



## HPE1000

I'm so scared to sand the clear coat, any words of advice jixr? Should I? It's enamel clear coat if that matters.


----------



## user18

Who's the OEM for the Max keyboards?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm so scared to sand the clear coat, any words of advice jixr? Should I? It's enamel clear coat if that matters.


yeah, uhm.. if it looks good as it i'd leave it be, if it could use a little bit of shine I honestly the best way to go about it is a buffing wheel and some polish. I know 3m make a finishing compound but i've not personally tried it.

( which is why I prefer matt finishes as its easier to "finish" compared to clear coating.

Only time I've seriously used clear coat to try to get a mirror finish was with an old race bike of mine, and that was done using automotive grade paints and clear with a spray gun and a makeshift paint booth.

Worst case senario you mess it up, just get some more purple and paint over it again. My words of advice kinda run thin when it comes to clear coating.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

-gets keyboard-

its more magenta than purple... eh its alright.

-records videos and stuff-
-vegas wont import them-

lol.....

This keyboard feels EXACTLY like a scissorswitch, except noiser. I mean EXACTLY like the alienware scissorswitch keyboard on my super m17X, wow.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I had to get up and dig out my old MX blues board to see if I was crazy or you are. It's definitely you lol. Those must be some extremely stiff scissor switches.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I had to get up and dig out my old MX blues board to see if I was crazy or you are. It's definitely you lol. Those must be some extremely stiff scissor switches.


Alienware makes their own laptop keyboards. and yes they are pretty stiff.
They have almost the same bounce and tactile, which is pretty cool, and means paradigm did perfectly suggesting the mx blues for me because that's exactly what I asked for was a mech key board that felt as close to my scissorswitch as possible. the bump feedback feels a bit harsher on my mechanical keyboard but no both keyboards feel very very similar, and im exceedingly happy about that.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Ah I thought you were saying you were displeased with the similarity, but I've never tried alienware scissors. If you ever feel like getting a second you may want to try browns, little softer of a tactile click.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Ah I thought you were saying you were displeased with the similarity, but I've never tried alienware scissors. If you ever feel like getting a second you may want to try browns, little softer of a tactile click.


I was looking for the similarity, I LOVE the alienware scissorswitch keyboards. They feel AMAZING.
On the subject of browns, I like the clickyness. I don't have money to burn on keyboards, I have another 2 LCD screens to pick up and what not for my eyefinity, and then I have to get the new HD9970M graphics card when it comes out.

If I go for a new keyboard it'll be one that has MX blues and darker purple LEDs, these "purple" LEDs on this keyboard aren't all that purpley.

to be honest this keyboard kinda stresses my for arms and hands out because Im typing at such a different angle now...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> to be honest this keyboard kinda stresses my for arms and hands out because Im typing at such a different angle now...


Honestly it will feel like that for the first week or two, I almost regretted my first mechanical keyboard when I bought it because I had always typed on laptops and slim desktop keyboards. But after a week or two I got used to it and now I just love typing on a more standard keyboard.

On a side note, before I try to sand my slighly orange peeled keyboard cover and potentially ruin it I decided the best way to figure out if it would work was to practice. So I took an xbox controller and painted it with the same brand but different color testors lacquer, I put two rather thick coats on in a very short period, but this stuff dries so fast it doesn't matter, I am just using this to test on. The paint went on rather well and there is only one slight imperfection in the paint (small scratch)

I will throw on a bunch of clear coat and try to sand it down and see if I like the result, if not, I will leave my keyboard cover alone


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So, is Filco the Cadillac of mechanical keyboards? After a few weeks of interest I kind of figured the top brands were Ducky, DAS, Filco, WASD, etc. but I could be way off. If someone hands you $200 and says you have to buy a mechanical keyboard (no keycaps or customization etc.) what do you buy?


Probably full size WASD v2 with MX Clears.

Off the shelf, a yellow edition Filco Majestouch 2 full size with MX browns.. To match my Zowie FK :s


----------



## Jixr

it may take a bit of getting used to but once you understand the difference you'll love it.


----------



## Jixr

My second keyboard I plan on modding

Removed the WASD, esc, and space bar awaiting my new switches to come in the mail, meanwhile i'll work on prepping another top case for paint.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If I go for a new keyboard it'll be one that has MX blues and darker purple LEDs, these "purple" LEDs on this keyboard aren't all that purpley.


yeah, like i was saying the blues are more purple and the purples are more pink


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Probably full size WASD v2 with MX Clears.
> 
> WASD and everyone esle are OOS with clears, i thought we discussed this?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second keyboard I plan on modding
> 
> Removed the WASD, esc, and space bar awaiting my new switches to come in the mail, meanwhile i'll work on prepping another top case for paint.


So did you have to de-solder them? (the switches)


----------



## Jixr

yeah, on a 1-10 scale, my soldering skills are a 1, but a cheapo radioshack iron and sucker do the job.

only 2 joints per switch and you need two small flat head screwdrivers as each switch has a plastic clip that secures it to the plate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


NAGA EPIC









I have one

best maus evar.


----------



## HPE1000

I am testing this right now on the controller, but it seems that I can wet sand down the orange peeling (2000-2500 grit) , and once it is all foggy from the sanding just slap down one more coat of clear and ta da? Seems like it might just work..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, like i was saying the blues are more purple and the purples are more pink


Still looks pretty good.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> NAGA EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one
> 
> best maus evar.


You really really love mmos eh?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> You really really love mmos eh?


I've been playing MMORPGs for 10+years, I've pulled world firsts in 2 MMORPGs, been fairly famous in a 3rd, people know me in almost every mmorpg i show up in, im a legend in the Korean circuit...
yes I love mmos


----------



## RatPatrol01

Fair enough


----------



## fragamemnon

I just accidentally a Keycool 108II Backlight with Black cherries and white backlight.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just accidentally a Keycool 108II Backlight with Black cherries and white backlight.


Congrats! let me know how you get on, and how good the keycool is, because I miss backlighting and I have my eyes on a keycool 87 with browns and white lights


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just accidentally a Keycool 108II Backlight with Black cherries and white backlight.


I accidently the stairs


----------



## el gappo

Seeking some guidance. The space-bar on my OCN DK1008 has been malfunctioning







. It gradually got worse, at first I just thought I was missing or something but now it barely works at all. Have cleaned it thoroughly ( the switch itself with alcohol + syringe ) andddd its still buggered.

What's the best course of action do you think?


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

Just filled out the application. Recently updated from a Logitech G110 and G500 to a Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 and Naga Hex + Goliathus Speed Standard.

The keyboard is absolutely amazing. My only complaint about it is all the free space in the upper right corner where they should have put standalone media keys instead of using them as functions on the F keys, but that's just a minor inconvenience rather than an actual problem.



All those bottles are my ingredients for homebrewing my own e-cigarette liquid.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Seeking some guidance. The space-bar on my OCN DK1008 has been malfunctioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It gradually got worse, at first I just thought I was missing or something but now it barely works at all. Have cleaned it thoroughly ( the switch itself with alcohol + syringe ) andddd its still buggered.
> 
> What's the best course of action do you think?


remove the switch to take apart and clean or replace it. also check the solder joints too. sometimes the joints are weak.

and as far as my epic goes, i'm not the biggest fan, but has what I need, I don't really use it for games but have the buttons set for my design programs, photoshop, and media profiles. ( kinda cool when i'm feeling lazy )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

-fills out club sheet-
I totally spaced out and forgot to fill it out.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Seeking some guidance. The space-bar on my OCN DK1008 has been malfunctioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It gradually got worse, at first I just thought I was missing or something but now it barely works at all. Have cleaned it thoroughly ( the switch itself with alcohol + syringe ) andddd its still buggered.
> 
> What's the best course of action do you think?


Yeah because you filled it with alcohol, this switch is now like a creaky door inside. You need to take it apart and re-lube it inside, this may also help discover the root of the problem.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Posted my keyboard on the mechanical keyboard reddit, someone saw my alienware and people started harassing me for it, man what a buncha kill joys. Can't even post about the things I'm excited about getting into without someone stomping all over my fun.









I got a ducky keyboard imported am I not worthy D:










Also on the topic of spilling things, how hard is it to replace a mechanical keyboard switch?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Posted my keyboard on the mechanical keyboard reddit, someone saw my alienware and people started harassing me for it, man what a buncha kill joys. Can't even post about the things I'm excited about getting into without someone stomping all over my fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ducky keyboard imported am I not worthy D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the topic of spilling things, how hard is it to replace a mechanical keyboard switch?


replacing a switch requires a tiny bit of soldering I believe. Someone will know for sure though

Surely you must expect a reaction like that by now due to Alienware's infamy.

also


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Posted my keyboard on the mechanical keyboard reddit, someone saw my alienware and people started harassing me for it, man what a buncha kill joys. Can't even post about the things I'm excited about getting into without someone stomping all over my fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a ducky keyboard imported am I not worthy D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the topic of spilling things, how hard is it to replace a mechanical keyboard switch?


did you post to /r/keyboards or /r/mechanicalkeyboards ?The first is a bunch of morons lol, and usually /r/mechanicalkeyboards only care about keyboards not pcs, I've seen people showing off the DAS they just bought for their iPad without getting any flak







also did you post your board witha shoe? gotta include the shoe









EDIT: Oh yeah, and typically if you spill, the liquid USUALLY won't get in the switch, so you just tear it down, rinse, dry, and you are good to go, if it gets in the switch stuff gets difficult lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> replacing a switch requires a tiny bit of soldering I believe. Someone will know for sure though
> 
> Surely you must expect a reaction like that by now due to Alienware's infamy.
> 
> also


I've seen a few people from reddit post here too.
I just would assume that people associated with computers would actually pay attention to benchmarks and factual data bout computers.

Its just sad really, expecting people to be mature and educated I MEAN WERE TALKIN ABOUT MECHANICAL KEYBOARDS! and....someone HAS to point out "alienware"

Kay I posted bout my ducky keyboard...dunno why alienware was relevant to the topic


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I've seen a few people from reddit post here too.
> I just would assume that people associated with computers would actually pay attention to benchmarks and factual data bout computers.
> 
> Its just sad really, expecting people to be mature and educated I MEAN WERE TALKIN ABOUT MECHANICAL KEYBOARDS! and....someone HAS to point out "alienware"
> 
> Kay I posted bout my ducky keyboard...dunno why alienware was relevant to the topic


Ah I was under the impression you were posting your alienware kit intentionally.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> did you post to /r/keyboards or /r/mechanicalkeyboards ?The first is a bunch of morons lol, and usually /r/mechanicalkeyboards only care about keyboards not pcs, I've seen people showing off the DAS they just bought for their iPad without getting any flak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did you post your board witha shoe? gotta include the shoe


/r/mehcanicallkeyboards
it was the other posters that pointed it out and made a fuss about it, I just responded with my light handed "ya I love my alienware, its awesome"+(posts overclock build log link) response, and people went NUTS.
One guy even pulled out the "I have a friend who works at dell" lie on me. Ya because I totally believe that crap...









And no I didbnt....because I don't wear shoes if I don't have too. I hate shoes, actually I hate clothes all together...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Ah I was under the impression you were posting your alienware kit intentionally.


Nope I was posting bout the keyboard and I left my laptop's right LED grill, and my Naga epic in view because the colors all matched, and someone started giving me crap for it









same pic I posted here, btw.
http://i.imgur.com/ogkVChp.jpg


----------



## RatPatrol01

Weird, I can't for the life of me find the post, must be losing my reddit lurking skills

Also you have got to be used to the alienware related disbelief by now hahaha, if I hadn't browsed the build thread I probably wouldn't believe it!


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

I love my new G710+!


----------



## Jixr

to remove a switch its really not hard. just some basic tools and you can remove them.
more time consuming than anything. Once you get the hang of it and develop a little bit of a technique you can do a switch pretty quickly.

I would start with a key you rarely use ( pause, scroll lock, etc ) just incase you mess it up.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Weird, I can't for the life of me find the post, must be losing my reddit lurking skills
> 
> Also you have got to be used to the alienware related disbelief by now hahaha, if I hadn't browsed the build thread I probably wouldn't believe it!


Nope because im baffled by the crazy stupidity, also I removed my thread.
I just cant believe the insane amount of uninformed replies and hate I get for my laptop :/ I mean look at my signature.

Its always such a let down seeing people you expect to care about facts and logical data....act so ignorantly. Its really sad actually. like people saying "benchmarks don't mean anything," then they post benchmarks trying to prove their point

its like.

wat...

Drives me crazy. And whats really funny is you can tell people things over and over and over and they NEVER believe you until you slam proof in their face. Like there was a poster here that was telling me "there's no way your laptop stays that cool" so I whipped out my phone while combuster was running for 45minutes and dropped a video on him, and he's like "oh that's impressive"









I think paradigm was around for that actually...
was this: 



 video.


----------



## RatPatrol01

What you should do is just buy a case, and stick the laptop inside once you get all your monitors, no one will ever know


----------



## Jixr

wait... are you saying people argue on the internet blindly with out facts or research? I don't believe you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> What you should do is just buy a case, and stick the laptop inside once you get all your monitors, no one will ever know


Im proud of my alianwarz tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wait... are you saying people argue on the internet blindly with out facts or research? I don't believe you.


at first I was like










but then im like


----------



## RatPatrol01

and I'm proud of the fact that I like a TV show about multi-colored cartoon ponies, but with that comes a lot of internet flak









It's the price of being an outlier


----------



## DaveLT

Sorry, please stop dumping your dissatisfaction on us, i don't like alienware either and i REALLY hate them so if you wish please stop. And i'm sure i'm not the only one here who hates alienware to the core


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> and I'm proud of the fact that I like a TV show about multi-colored cartoon ponies, but with that comes a lot of internet flak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the price of being an outlier


must...resist....causing..flak...

...

faith in humanity.....slipping away....


----------



## RatPatrol01

That's a tad extreme...did the Dell guy kill your family or something? I mean I personnally would never buy or recommend one but I can't say it's worth putting actual effort into hating them.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, calm down


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

oh my god this thread made me laugh so hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> and I'm proud of the fact that I like a TV show about multi-colored cartoon ponies, but with that comes a lot of internet flak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the price of being an outlier


Ponies are AWESOME

Did you see the equestrian girls movie? I loved seeing the ponies in human form.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ponies are AWESOME
> 
> Did you see the equestrian girls movie? I loved seeing the ponies in human form.


Please take this discussion to the MLP thread.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> Sorry, please stop dumping your dissatisfaction on us, i don't like alienware either and i REALLY hate them so if you wish please stop. And i'm sure i'm not the only one here who hates alienware to the core


My keyboard has Chinese on it.

u jelly?
ya u jelly mate.

on a different note oh my goodness... my m14x's keyboard feels so bad compared to the m17x's and this mx blue. WOW. the m17's keyboard still feels nice but this Mx blue just blows me away. why didn't I do this sooner D: ?


----------



## DaveLT

Chinese? 
I have german on my keyboard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Chinese?
> I have german on my keyboard.


I used to play Prius Online TW a lot which is written entirely in Chinese(Cantonese), and I used to help Gpotato with importing and translating games from the Chinese and Korean to English.
I got used to Chinese being around, infact my account for Prius TW is still active, logged in yesterday. Chinese is a very beautiful script too.


----------



## Paradigm84

We are NOT getting into an Alienware argument, keep your opinions on them to yourself, this is a thread for making people cry with awesome keyboards, not arguing over a computer brand.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, that's looking nice.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I was going to take a picture of my keyboard witht he keycaps pulled out so while playing super street fighter IV but I cant find my camera.

the R U O P ; VGH are all pulled out for my super street fighter IV game play.

IJKL is my updown left right

QWE=punches (L M H)
ASD=Kicks(L M H)
F(Throw)
Z all puches combo key
X all kicks combo key

I have to block keys off(old keyboard) or pull keys out to play accuirately. But this keyboard I can easily pluck keys off









Is it bad to pull keys on and off like that though?


----------



## Jixr

looks amazing, did a very good job and the purple looks very cool, i'm sure it looks better in person.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I was going to take a picture of my keyboard witht he keycaps pulled out so while playing super street fighter IV but I cant find my camera.
> 
> the R U O P ; VGH are all pulled out for my super street fighter IV game play.
> 
> IJKL is my updown left right
> 
> QWE=punches (L M H)
> ASD=Kicks(L M H)
> F(Throw)
> Z all puches combo key
> X all kicks combo key
> 
> I have to block keys off(old keyboard) or pull keys out to play accuirately. But this keyboard I can easily pluck keys off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad to pull keys on and off like that though?


As long as you're removing the keycaps properly i.e. with a keycap puller, paper clip or similar it's fine. However, if you were using something like a screwdriver that would be pulling the keycap up on one side, then it could damage the switch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As long as you're removing the keycaps properly i.e. with a keycap puller, paper clip or similar it's fine. However, if you were using something like a screwdriver that would be pulling the keycap up on one side, then it could damage the switch.


I got the 2 wires key puller thingy that came in the box with the keyboard.

@ the custom keyboard builder

oh my goodness I love purple, /admire


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got the 2 wires key puller thingy that came in the box with the keyboard.


Yep, that'll be fine then, just don't try ripping the keycaps off from a weird angle or anything.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks amazing, did a very good job and the purple looks very cool, i'm sure it looks better in person.


Yeah, its much darker, every time I try to adjust white balance to show that its more purple it ends up turning pinkish, when its done I will get a proper picture and balance the colors in gimp or something.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I was going to take a picture of my keyboard witht he keycaps pulled out so while playing super street fighter IV but I cant find my camera.
> 
> the R U O P ; VGH are all pulled out for my super street fighter IV game play.
> 
> IJKL is my updown left right
> 
> QWE=punches (L M H)
> ASD=Kicks(L M H)
> F(Throw)
> Z all puches combo key
> X all kicks combo key
> 
> I have to block keys off(old keyboard) or pull keys out to play accuirately. But this keyboard I can easily pluck keys off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad to pull keys on and off like that though?


Pulling keys on a mech board to simulate buttons on a fight stick is actually a really good idea...now you've got me wondering about building a stick using mx reds instead of sanwa buttons


----------



## HPE1000

The unevenness is caused by light shining through the gaps of the keys, it was sitting by the window when I took this, it is smooth in person.

My keycaps get here friday I think.


----------



## stickg1

I have a KBTalking Pro that all the sudden will not work on my PC. Wont work for my laptop either but will work via BlueTooth on my smartphone. I tried resetting it and making sure its in PC mode with the USB cable plugged in. Everytime I plug it into any of my computers I get the installing hardware notice in the system tray but then it tells me it was unsuccessful and couldn't be installed.

I've contacted the manufacturer but I was wondering your opinions on whether this sounds like hardware or software related issues. I ran the keyboard fine for months with no problems then one day it stops.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Pulling keys on a mech board to simulate buttons on a fight stick is actually a really good idea...now you've got me wondering about building a stick using mx reds instead of sanwa buttons


Tactile is kinda a thing that I NEED for a fighting game. it gets you to automatically trigger other keys. that's why the fight sticks you can get and the pros get have a clickytactileness to them, even the joysticks have clicky tactileness.

do it with clears or blues.

And I was looking into buying an MX blue keyboard specifically to tear up, pull keys off of and create a "fight stick" with all keys for my fightining games.

Pull every key off, set in my fight keys and my navigation keys, fill in the rest of the keyboard with foam, cover it up smooth with a vinyl cured graphic over the whole thing with Juri and Chun Li on it.

but no don't use tactile less keys for fight sticks, it doesn't work properly with muscle response.


----------



## RatPatrol01

You'd still get the tactile bottoming out feel with the reds but you are probably right. Also apparently there was an indiegogo campaign already that was a success for cherry mx based fight stick buttons so it's already in the works!

Also, I found a novelty key that looks a lot like an OCN flame! And the flame is transparent so it appears whatever color your backlighting is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Fire-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/330836412056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07630698


----------



## Jixr

hey HPE wanna trade cases? lol

I'm trying to decide what color my second one should be.

I'm really thinking of painting it tan, then brown over the tan, then rake it to give it a wood look, but I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hey HPE wanna trade cases? lol
> 
> I'm trying to decide what color my second one should be.
> 
> I'm really thinking of painting it tan, then brown over the tan, then rake it to give it a wood look, but I don't think I could pull it off.


Metallic green.


----------



## HPE1000

Pearl white


----------



## RatPatrol01

Just straight tan is really nice, thats how my QFR is


----------



## Jixr

the white would look good. I originally wanted green for my blue case since it matches my room and everything, but couldn't find the right color I wanted.

I still have 5 cases left, so I could paint another up.

I would absoluetly love a nature/wood looking thing but not sure how to pull it off. I've thought about a vinyl wrap but from past exp i've not had any luck doing vinyl wraps before without them looking terrible.

I suppose I could try to find a local car wrap place to see if they could do something for me.

I also know several really good artist and thought about painting the case a matt white and let them go to town with it and see what i get, but there is not much surface area for much work.

I think a light wood/bamboo wrap with green keys would be great looking.


----------



## HPE1000

Why did you buy so many tops? I have one unopened and I don't know if I am going to paint it. I might order more tops though, just to mess around.


----------



## HPE1000

If I could get some sort of graffiti design on one of them that could look awesome.


----------



## stickg1

I'm probably just going to get the CM Storm QuickFire TK w/ Brown switches. I can't figure out this damn KBTalking Pro, it's not backlit anyway.

Anyone have anything to say about the QuickFire TK? I noticed a lot of QFR's in here...


----------



## HPE1000

My friend has a blue TK and he loves it.

I had a huge scare, after I put the painted keyboard back together I plugged it into the PC, the cpas lock led started flashing for a second and windows kept saying it wasn't recognizable, I tried a bunch of usb ports, look down on the mini usb plug and it was only 3/4 of the way plugged in lol


----------



## Jixr

well, they were 4 for $20 shipped so why not?

I know tons of graffitti artist, but since the surface area is so low that I don't think you could get that detailed on it using spray paint.

I have a few ideas, I guess tonight i'll start sanding another till I figure out what direction I want to go with it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, they were 4 for $20 shipped so why not?
> 
> I know tons of graffitti artist, but since the surface area is so low that I don't think you could get that detailed on it using spray paint.
> 
> I have a few ideas, I guess tonight i'll start sanding another till I figure out what direction I want to go with it.


Colored sharpie graffitti









Where were they 4 for 20????


----------



## DaveLT

Had tons of fun with LoL today, seem to appreciate my keyboard a heck lot more now
Love the depth of the keyboard. It's awesome


----------



## azianai

i go away on business a few days and miss the Switch debate









Topre 45g Master Race checking in.

Im this close to just selling all my MX keyboards and going Topre lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> t
> 
> I would absoluetly love a nature/wood looking thing but not sure how to pull it off. I've thought about a vinyl wrap but from past exp i've not had any luck doing vinyl wraps before without them looking terrible.
> 
> I suppose I could try to find a local car wrap place to see if they could do something for me.
> 
> I also know several really good artist and thought about painting the case a matt white and let them go to town with it and see what i get, but there is not much surface area for much work.
> 
> I think a light wood/bamboo wrap with green keys would be great looking.


Make a wood case like I did or you could always try a veneer, though wood veneers don't generally look as good. Wraps look worse though.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hey HPE wanna trade cases? lol
> 
> I'm trying to decide what color my second one should be.
> 
> I'm really thinking of painting it tan, then brown over the tan, then rake it to give it a wood look, but I don't think I could pull it off.


If you don't end up doing the simulated wood look, this would be sweet!

Chrome electroplating










I talked to a guy about doing this and he quoted me in the $50 range.


----------



## Jixr

guessing you obviously didn't hear about the GeekHack contest and promotion?

Through CM you could order up to 2 of each color ( 2 grey 2 blk ) for $5 ea and free shipping using a promo code. ( offer now closed )

From what I understand the deal worked out because CM is changing the finish on all new QFR's to be black logoless and are using a different rubber coating like the one found on the new XT that is supposed to be a bit more durable.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i go away on business a few days and miss the Switch debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topre 45g Master Race checking in.
> 
> Im this close to just selling all my MX keyboards and going Topre lol


If we ever get a Topre board with functionality beyond basic typing I'll be all onboard.

Oh, and 55g uniform.


----------



## TheReciever

Well I have had my K90 for some time now, I have enjoyed mx reds but have always wanted to try browns so I snagged up a Rosewill brown switch keyboard for 65 and a free mouse from the egg.

I should be receiving it tomorrow afternoon, pretty stoked!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If we ever get a Topre board with functionality beyond basic typing I'll be all onboard.
> 
> Oh, and 55g uniform.


It'd have to be 65g uniform for me, but that's not likely. I don't get the need for all the extra switches outside of typing ones though. You can just bind macros for games to infrequently used keys with AHK.

Supposedly Cooler Master is working on a Topre board and there might be some others, so we'll see what they come out with.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well I have had my K90 for some time now, I have enjoyed mx reds but have always wanted to try browns so I snagged up a Rosewill brown switch keyboard for 65 and a free mouse from the egg.
> 
> I should be receiving it tomorrow afternoon, pretty stoked!


You should just see if you can replace the non mech keys in the k90 with the browns from the rose


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You should just see if you can replace the non mech keys in the k90 with the browns from the rose


That would take some serious modding to do.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, just sell off the k90 and pick up the 95

I kinda sorta maybe wish i still had mine, but the whole un even base thing was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You should just see if you can replace the non mech keys in the k90 with the browns from the rose


I needed a 2nd keyboard for work and for home. Typing thousands of words of notes is just a more enjoyable experience if you have a mech keyboard instead of rubberdome lol.

The K90 was more of an impulse purchase when I saw it at Frys on display. Wish I just got the K60 though


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I have 3 boards lol, one at work ( along with my 27" 1440p monitor ) work is so much pleasing when you have a nice work station.


----------



## HPE1000

I just hope I do not see a QFR for cheap on ebay or the marketplace because I will not hesitate to buy a 3rd if it is for around 50 dollars lol..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> You'd still get the tactile bottoming out feel with the reds but you are probably right. Also apparently there was an indiegogo campaign already that was a success for cherry mx based fight stick buttons so it's already in the works!
> 
> Also, I found a novelty key that looks a lot like an OCN flame! And the flame is transparent so it appears whatever color your backlighting is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Fire-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/330836412056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07630698


I saw that, I also saw an alienware one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just hope I do not see a QFR for cheap on ebay or the marketplace because I will not hesitate to buy a 3rd if it is for around 50 dollars lol..


How I wish I lived in the US, the QFR's are around $110 - $120 here. D:


----------



## HPE1000

Are filcos about the same price then for you?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I have 3 boards lol, one at work ( along with my 27" 1440p monitor ) work is so much pleasing when you have a nice work station.


After this I would love a QFR for when I am mobile or going to a friends house with a gaming laptop or something. The QFR seems to be modder friendly as well so it should be fun to experiment with.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are filcos about the same price then for you?


Filco's are around $160 at the moment, they were nearer to $200 when I got mine.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If I could get some sort of graffiti design on one of them that could look awesome.


Sticker bomb it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


Thanks to this post I have a MaxKeyboards front printed keycap set on it's way!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Sticker bomb it!


I was also thinking that.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I might be getting another QFR top (not sure though)

I opened up the package today and it has some damage to the matte finish which renders it useless to be used aesthetics wise, hopefully they will just send me a new one. Every corner is slightly messed up, with two of them being rather bad.. :/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks to this post I have a MaxKeyboards front printed keycap set on it's way!


Front prints are pretty sweet, ( those are the stock QFR stealth caps )

There is a white lasered front print set on ebay that i'm really tempted to buy.

Yeah, I had a new case too that looked just like that.
( the grey cases use thicker coating but the black is pretty thin )


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It'd have to be 65g uniform for me, but that's not likely. I don't get the need for all the extra switches outside of typing ones though. You can just bind macros for games to infrequently used keys with AHK.
> 
> Supposedly Cooler Master is working on a Topre board and there might be some others, so we'll see what they come out with.


Another gaming company was at one point as well, but I can tell you that Topre is a difficult beast to work with.

Also, I'm talking about more of the media keys & function keys like Ducky uses. The Calculator button wasn't so damn good until I had it. I can't go back to not having it.

I don't want to set up AHK since it doesn't transfer system to system. It being built into the controller logic is much better for me since I switch boards between systems often. Especially when I have my KVM cables sitting to the side for PC's I'm repairing.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Filco's are around $160 at the moment, they were nearer to $200 when I got mine.


Oh damn ... and there i thought 175$ for a majestouch 2 is a pure ripoff here


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

When do I get added to the club D: I submitted a form !

This keyboard is hella heavy... I didn't know it'd be this heavy.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah having a metal plate run through the keyboard tends to make them considerably heavier than rubber dome boards, though also more durable. You should see how much an old Model M weighs!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hella


you used that 'word'. Now I just assume you have weak pre-teen arms.
#YOLO#SWAG

I wish my boards were heavier, i'm testing ways to add some weight in them. Its a keyboard not a mouse, I don't want it sliding all over my desk.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you used that 'word'. Now I just assume you have weak pre-teen arms.
> #YOLO#SWAG
> 
> I wish my boards were heavier, i'm testing ways to add some weight in them. Its a keyboard not a mouse, I don't want it sliding all over my desk.


That might be a sensitive subject to approach...

I never really thought the K90 was heavy until I picked up an OEM keyboard from Dell and almost threw it in the process lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> When do I get added to the club D: I submitted a form !
> 
> This keyboard is hella heavy... I didn't know it'd be this heavy.


When the OP gets time and his internet stops cutting out.

Also, getting close to 1000 members in the club.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you used that 'word'. Now I just assume you have weak pre-teen arms.
> #YOLO#SWAG
> 
> I wish my boards were heavier, i'm testing ways to add some weight in them. Its a keyboard not a mouse, I don't want it sliding all over my desk.


I say hella and yall and many other words due to the places ive lived in my life time.

Boi I tell you what...preteen arms, yet I have no complaints about carrying around a full17inch laptop battlestation in my backpack. and yall have the nerve to call me weak...
well excuuuuse me for feeling a mechanical for the first time when im used to cheap plastic rubberdome keyboards that way only a few ounces.








dun mind me im just a lady with a vested interest in computers not like I can smack you or anything









Say YOLO again I dare you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> When the OP gets time and his internet stops cutting out.
> 
> Also, getting close to 1000 members in the club.


Ahhh crap now I sound like a whiney little snot... sorry @[email protected]

I thought it was automatic because it was a googledocs page script thingy....


----------



## BakerMan1971

Do I hear banjos?


----------



## Jixr

it was more a joke about the dumb language of kids, but don't mind me, i'm just a grumpy old man.
( and I had an old toshiba gaming laptop back in the day, thing was not light at all )

In other news, parts are coming in a day earlier than I expected for my hybrid board thingy, so I got something to keep me busy this afternoon.


----------



## user18

Hmm, I am potentially wondering about getting a tenkeyless board for general-purpose typing/coding. So. Blues vs. Greens vs. Clears for that purpose? This board would not be used for gaming, I already have a board with browns that I love for that purpose, but the typing experience just feels somewhat lacking.

Really I'm just looking for people's opinions on the different switch types so I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Hmm, I am potentially wondering about getting a tenkeyless board for general-purpose typing/coding. So. Blues vs. Greens vs. Clears for that purpose? This board would not be used for gaming, I already have a board with browns that I love for that purpose, but the typing experience just feels somewhat lacking.
> 
> Really I'm just looking for people's opinions on the different switch types so I can make a more informed decision.


( assuming you're looking for a keyboard to use at work )

if you work in a crowded office area, I would go with clears, but good luck finding them right now. ( blues are greens, same switch, different spring ) can be a bit loud. they are also stiffer than blues, and I think greens as well. Note, they are the same decible, but the greens/blues have an annoying high pitched click and thats what some people cant stand. Clears are basically a stiffer, more tactile brown.

if your office is more spaced out like mine, greens/blues would be fine. I would imagine that you would want a lighter switch ( blues ) for typing, I've not used a fully green board, but all three of those switch types would make a really good typing board.

comparing those switches to browns

browns: less tactile than blues/greens/clears and ligher
blues: same spring as browns, but more tactile and with the click
greens: heavier and more tactile (same as blues ) than browns and with a click
clears: haveier and more tactile than browns,greens,blues, without a click.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yeah having a metal plate run through the keyboard tends to make them considerably heavier than rubber dome boards, though also more durable. You should see how much an old Model M weighs!


If you think a Model M is heavy, you need to try a Model F. They're a tank. Now if you have and love a Model M, stay away from a Model F since it will ruin your Model M for you.


----------



## user18

I'm actually looking for a second keyboard to use in my dorm. I love my nighthawk X8 with browns, but they feel just a bit too mushy for typing, and I think I'd be happier with something with a bit more tactile feedback for that purpose.

The reason I'm looking for a TKL board is because desk space here is at a premium, and I don't really need the numpad for much of anything. I've considered the Quickfire TK as a middle ground, but I like being able to find the arrow keys by feel, and it would still be a little high for the price range I'd ideally be looking at. TKL boards also tend to be cheaper, so there's another plus for them.

E: Clears are like stiffer, clickier browns, right? That sounds like a good thing, although I don't know if I can get such a thing around here









When I was testing keyboards, I really liked blues, but I knew I wouldn't want them for gaming, so I went with browns. While I'm happy enough with this keyboard, a second board for when I need to sit down and type long sections of notes would be really nice.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> it was more a joke about the dumb language of kids, but don't mind me, i'm just a grumpy old man.
> ( and I had an old toshiba gaming laptop back in the day, thing was not light at all ).


I had no intention of my post being taken seriously -laughs-


----------



## HPE1000

I really need to get to browsing GH, I saw there was a group buy for a bunch of imsto dyesub keycaps and they had a zoidberg one, a charmander one and a wu-tang one


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ahhh crap now I sound like a whiney little snot... sorry @[email protected]
> 
> I thought it was automatic because it was a googledocs page script thingy....


Nope, it just puts the submissions in a spreadsheet, which then have to manually be put into the membership list.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nope, it just puts the submissions in a spreadsheet, which then have to manually be put into the membership list.


So you could say it's kinda automatic?
As it seems the spreadsheet is automatically updated?


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get to browsing GH, I saw there was a group buy for a bunch of imsto dyesub keycaps and they had a zoidberg one, a charmander one and a wu-tang one


I just saw that a couple days ago and put in a last minute order for the Totoro and Dota 2 sets. I think the person running the GB said he would open up orders for any leftovers once he finishes shipping out all the current orders, so you'll still have a chance! c:

And if you're just looking for anything Zoidberg-related, KeyPop has a "Zoidberg of Disapproval" keycap...

*@FranBunny:* I say hella too, though more in-person than online! Glad to see the SF Bay Area culture is still continuing to infect Seattle. ;P


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I just saw that a couple days ago and put in a last minute order for the Totoro and Dota 2 sets. I think the person running the GB said he would open up orders for any leftovers once he finishes shipping out all the current orders, so you'll still have a chance! c:
> 
> And if you're just looking for anything Zoidberg-related, KeyPop has a "Zoidberg of Disapproval" keycap...
> 
> *@FranBunny:* I say hella too, though more in-person than online! Glad to see the SF Bay Area culture is still continuing to infect Seattle. ;P


I already bought 3 of those keycaps









I posted on that thread and I will see if he has anything left though


----------



## HPE1000

Cooler master said they are sending me a new top panel, so that is good.


----------



## Jixr

if anyone is looking to trade keycaps, i have a "trololo" key for trade ( 2 of them ) thick PBT and lased on. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nope, it just puts the submissions in a spreadsheet, which then have to manually be put into the membership list.
> 
> 
> 
> So you could say it's kinda automatic?
> As it seems the spreadsheet is automatically updated?
Click to expand...

The spreadsheet updates, but that's not seen by anyone, the actual membership list as seen in the OP won't update automatically.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I just saw that a couple days ago and put in a last minute order for the Totoro and Dota 2 sets. I think the person running the GB said he would open up orders for any leftovers once he finishes shipping out all the current orders, so you'll still have a chance! c:
> 
> And if you're just looking for anything Zoidberg-related, KeyPop has a "Zoidberg of Disapproval" keycap...
> 
> *@FranBunny:* I say hella too, though more in-person than online! Glad to see the SF Bay Area culture is still continuing to infect Seattle. ;P


I started saying hella when I was on the east coast









Yall and the ******* words I say obviously came from me being in farmland+whitetrash Utah.

I also say words like "savvy" and "heed" and other words not normal to the western English dialects and I have no idea where I picked them up from.


----------



## stickg1

Well KBTalking is being of no help with my troubles. I tried a different cord and it still isn't recognized in Windows.

A shame because I just spent $50 putting a 104 kit of red caps with black etching on it.

Probably gonna scrap it, doubt its worth anything in non-working condition.,


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cooler master said they are sending me a new top panel, so that is good.


Good to know. I just ordered a gray top, hopefully it arrives safely.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well KBTalking is being of no help with my troubles. I tried a different cord and it still isn't recognized in Windows.
> 
> A shame because I just spent $50 putting a 104 kit of red caps with black etching on it.
> 
> Probably gonna scrap it, doubt its worth anything in non-working condition.,


I'll take it!... ( what is 'it' exactly? )


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well KBTalking is being of no help with my troubles. I tried a different cord and it still isn't recognized in Windows.
> 
> A shame because I just spent $50 putting a 104 kit of red caps with black etching on it.
> 
> Probably gonna scrap it, doubt its worth anything in non-working condition.,


It's always worth something, if just for the switches. Some people would also go at it to see if they couldn't find a bad component to replace or look at the solder connections.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, switches alone are worth about $.25 a switch a stock keycap set will probably bring in $10-15, aftermarket caps hold their value pretty well, and even broken someone would buy it to try to fix or to part out.


----------



## stickg1

KBTalking Pro black on black with MX Cherry Reds. Although I put a wasd 104 key kit of red caps with black etching.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175068


----------



## user18

Is there a better value for a TKL board out there than the QFR?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> KBTalking Pro black on black with MX Cherry Reds. Although I put a wasd 104 key kit of red caps with black etching.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175068


so maybe we can help you out here? whats your problem with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Is there a better value for a TKL board out there than the QFR?


Unless you see something on sale, the QFR is a great bang for the buck board, and is one of the cheapest as they can be had for $70+
Excelent quality in an affordable package. ( the stealth versions look pretty great too )

Currently comes in red, brown, green and blue switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Unless you see something on sale, the QFR is a great bang for the buck board, and is one of the cheapest as they can be had for $70+
> Excelent quality in an affordable package. ( the stealth versions look pretty great too )
> 
> Currently comes in red, brown, green and blue switches.


Although I think it would be better to just buy a non stealth and swap the keys out, there are plenty of blank black keycaps out there for 20 dollars or less, although the stealth is front printed and some people might like that.


----------



## Jixr

i actually prefer my front printed caps to my blanks, if my stupid motorcycle weren't broken I would pick up a white front printed set on ebay for $60


----------



## TheReciever

Still eagerly awaiting my Rosewill Brown switch keyboard lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I would have liked a TKL board but then I rememembed how much of the num pad I use in my console game emulators for master commands.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I really like my XT, and i'm really wanting one at home now, the slight improvemnets over the QFR make it pretty good.

If i ever decide to buy a green switched board thats what i'll probably end up getting.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Still eagerly awaiting my Rosewill Brown switch keyboard lol


Still kind of disappointed I didn't jump on one of those but oh well. I'm becoming more and more of a mx blue junkie every day I use my current. Don't know if I'd buy anything else other than a blue anymore.


----------



## stevebd62

sorry for the lousy pic but just got home from work and new keyboard arrived.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Still kind of disappointed I didn't jump on one of those but oh well. I'm becoming more and more of a mx blue junkie every day I use my current. Don't know if I'd buy anything else other than a blue anymore.


Well I just want to give all the switches at least one try at one point or another. I liked the noise of the reds, but the dampeners kind of took away from the tactile feel.

Maybe browns will be better for that lol, who knows. The keyboard is at my house now though, just got to get home from work lol


----------



## TheReciever

OCN will just have to forgive me for double posting. However I love this keyboard. I will be keeping this one for quite some time thats for sure! lol

Very minimal design, I have noticed that compared to my reds with the dampeners, my keys depress quite a bit further than before. Though this keyboard doesnt have the o-rings. I dont think I will get them since I missed the sound of bottoming out all of my keys lol.

Though I cant help but notice that caps are a bit faded around the edges, probably from the tighter than average packaging. I can also notice the feel of the imprinted lettering on the caps, though since I type pretty quick compared to when I first started becoming more proficient in typing, its pretty much a moot point.

Thanks again jsyjr for linking OCN with that killer deal. Not bad I think for 65 bucks with a free mouse lol. I'll post some pictures later, for now its dinner time. Oh, I could have sworn the mouse was supposed to be the m320 or something, but I have received the m325. Probably not much difference if anything at all lol

It's certainly going to be a joy again typing out all my notes for my certifications that I am studying for









Color me happy


----------



## Paradigm84

You are aware you can edit posts, right?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You are aware you can edit posts, right?


Fully aware
















Oh and the only real down side to this keyboard is that the keys arent high enough for me to pull them off myself like I was able to with the K90. A paper clip can solve that though so Im not worried


----------



## stickg1

So for me MX Reds are too soft and Blues are too loud. So should I try greens?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So for me MX Reds are too soft and Blues are too loud. So should I try greens?


Did you already try blues with the o-rings?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So for me MX Reds are too soft and Blues are too loud. So should I try greens?


MX Greens still have the tactile click that MX Blues do, you could try MX Browns or MX Blacks.


----------



## stickg1

I might be able to handle the click but blue was soft too. What's a good all purpose switch for gaming and typing?


----------



## Jixr

Alright, Got my custom hybrid board going, its a bit weird typing on blues again since i'm so used to reds, the clicks of the blues feel lighter than the reds, and I also swapped out my Esc and Spacebar for some greens. Not sure if I like it yet or not, but its a fun idea either way.

I'll be sure to upload pictures of all the new bits I got in today, my custom spacebars look sweet though!


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I might be able to handle the click but blue was soft too. What's a good all purpose switch for gaming and typing?


Brown, always!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I might be able to handle the click but blue was soft too. What's a good all purpose switch for gaming and typing?


Browns are typically considered midway between Blues and Reds, but they're either horrible or wonderful depending on the user and the spring is the same as a Red or Blue. Clears are better, but they're expensive, to say the least. The actuation force is somewhere between Reds and Blacks, I believe. Some people like Blacks for gaming since the actuation force is so high, but it might cause cramps or pain for typing and there's no feedback. Greens are basically Blue stems with Black springs, so you might like those. I love my Blues for typing and they're good for games. You don't get to take advantage of the click as much (since you'll hear a *thunk* from bottoming out anyway) and the release point is above the actuation point (or below? I can't remember) so you can't "float" it near the actuation point and double-tap easily. I'd go with Greens or Clears in your case, but try out a sampler with keycaps first. Take this with a grain of salt, since all I've used are Blues, but I did my research on the topic before purchasing.


----------



## TheReciever

I love the reds for gaming, I havent tried it with browns yet. Though just by my small amount of experience thus far im not sure if it would be an enjoyable experience. Loving it for typing though lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Honest input on my new keyboard vs my m17X keyboard.

So im loving this keyboard, it was an excellent call on the switch type. it feels a lot like the keyboard on my m17X, which is exactly what I was asking for.

To be honest though, they don't feel all that different. The laptop keyboard feels a bit softer with harsher feed back and the mx blue keyboard feels harder with more docile feedback, other then that they feel pretty much the same. But the again my laptop keyboard on my m17x felt WAY WAY WAY better than the standard rubberdome keyboards.

I think this was absolutely worth it, but at the same time, not entirely that much of a step up. the clickyness sounds absolutely great and the clickclack is a bit of fun to listen too. as well as the longer key actuation feels more industrial. I feel like the m17X keyboard feels just like the mx blue keyboard but squished down to fit on a laptop.

I love both keyboards but im glad it wont be too harsh for me to go back and forth between both.
@ Paradigm, thanks for the help, you got me exactly what I was looking for.









However on another note, the m14X keyboard feels terrible compared to both the m17x and ducky mx blue keyboard.


----------



## TheReciever

Damn it, that sucks I was considering the m14x R2 for a while now since the m15x isnt viable these days.

If im not mistaken laptops tend to use the scissor switch correct? Its the only type of keys I can happily use without a mechanical keyboard

Makes me laugh of when i was first joining this forum, thinking how awesome it was to have my saitek cyborg keyboard. I hated that thing not long after and noticed how cheap of a product it was lol. OCN made me a wise consumer, but man my wallet cries a lot more often because of it lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Makes me laugh of when i was first joining this forum, thinking how awesome it was to have my saitek cyborg keyboard. I hated that thing not long after and noticed how cheap of a product it was lol. OCN made me a wise consumer, but man my wallet cries a lot more often because of it lol


Same here, I had a G19 before this and that was marketed as one of the best "gaming keyboards".


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Same here, I had a G19 before this and that was marketed as one of the best "gaming keyboards".


Well at the very least we have something to be proud of. I look forward to modifying this keyboard in its days with me. Though the first thing will be reinforcement of the female end of the usb port on the keyboard. Then we can move from there


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Same here, I had a G19 before this and that was marketed as one of the best "gaming keyboards".


I was watching a newegg review of the new g19s, and the presenter was like, "These are rubber dome keys" "It's just a personal preference(between mechanical and non mechanical)"

I lol'd, everyone in the comments is mad that it isn't mechanical.


----------



## stickg1

Well when I get home from work I will explain the symptoms of my KBTalking Pro. Maybe you guys can help me get it working. I like the keyboard, wish it was backlit, but I'm thinking QFR or TK for my next board, with either browns or greens.


----------



## HPE1000

Dark grey wasd keycaps will be getting here tomorrow, hopefully it will look nice.

On a side note I bought charmander and why not zoidberg keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Alright guys, time to show my updated collection

Keyboard 1: Main Keyboard
Custom painted fame
blank caps ( Not sure if I'm gonna keep the colored keys though, not sure how i feel about them just yet what do you guys think looks better?)
Custom spacebar: Lyric from Deadmau5's "the veldt"
Added weights




Keyboard 2: Custom Hybrid gaming/typing board
WASD: lubed Mx red switches
Esc & Space: Mx Green
All others: Mx Blues
Working on choosing a color for painted frame





Keyboard 3: Work Keyboard
Mx Reds,
Color coated keycaps for work program commands, with a mix of front legened keycaps.
working on developing a full custom legended and colored keycap set for it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dark grey wasd keycaps will be getting here tomorrow, hopefully it will look nice.
> 
> On a side note I bought charmander and why not zoidberg keycaps.


Hah nice. I bought dark gray wasd keys as well, along with some other novelty keycaps. Most looking forward to my "oh s***" esc key, because I'm immature and curse words amuse me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, time to show my updated collection


Nice boards. The veldt spacebar is subtle but my favorite update you've made to the board. I always like the composition of your photos, and how you put your lenses into your shots.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> \I always like the composition of your photos, and how you put your lenses into your shots.


not really intentional, i'm just too lazy to clean off my desk lol, but thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, time to show my updated collection
> 
> Keyboard 1: Main Keyboard
> Custom painted fame
> blank caps ( Not sure if I'm gonna keep the colored keys though, not sure how i feel about them just yet what do you guys think looks better?)
> Custom spacebar: Lyric from Deadmau5's "the veldt"
> Added weights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard 2: Custom Hybrid gaming/typing board
> WASD: lubed Mx red switches
> Esc & Space: Mx Green
> All others: Mx Blues
> Working on choosing a color for painted frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard 3: Work Keyboard
> Mx Reds,
> Color coated keycaps for work program commands, with a mix of front legened keycaps.
> working on developing a full custom legended and colored keycap set for it.


I should copy you and get a rap quote on my spacebar


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I really like my XT, and i'm really wanting one at home now, the slight improvemnets over the QFR make it pretty good.
> 
> If i ever decide to buy a green switched board thats what i'll probably end up getting.


What improvements over the Rapid are there? I was under the impression that the only difference was size.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I should copy you and get a rap quote on my spacebar


"We got racks on racks on racks"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> "We got racks on racks on racks"


Oh yeah, that is what I listen to


----------



## HesterDW

Or a bootleg YOTS spacebar.


----------



## HPE1000

I could do "She got a big booty, so I call her big booty"


----------



## HesterDW

"Coogi down to the socks like I'm Biggie poppa!"


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## valvehead

"I got 108 keys but a rubber dome ain't one."


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> "I got 108 keys and a rubber dome ain't one."




It's so sparkly in the sun, although once again, it keeps showing up as a pinkish color for some reason.


----------



## Jixr

looks nice and purple on my monitor!


----------



## HPE1000

I really need a calibrator


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> What improvements over the Rapid are there? I was under the impression that the only difference was size.


size and weight obviously

slight difference in the legends, ( some of them don't look so G4m3rZ Br0 )
different rubber coating
the top case is slightly different, it sits slightly lower than the QFR, so the keys don't look so burried and looks like the key caps are more on top of the case
( which is really cool for me since the red switch version has a red plate, and you can see it more clearly than how they look on a QFR )
I'm starting to like the full size USB connector, I like LED's on the top right instead of the caps lock lighting up
and there are 3 screws holding it together instead of one.

Nothing major, but i'm starting to like my stock XT over my fully custom QFR

And I prefer my monitors have a slightly higher color temperature than most, so its takes out some of the red tint.
and if you get a custom text spacebar it should say...

"where do astronauts like to hang out..." Get it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like LED's on the top right instead of the caps lock lighting up


I actually like the keys to light up more than having leds towards the top of the keyboard in their own spot, that is one thing I dislike about filcos, and it also was annoying on my blackwidow.


----------



## HPE1000

I have spent far too much on keyboard stuff this past month...









2x QFR's
3x Zoidberg of Disapprovals
2x WASD Blank Keycap sets
13 WASD Blank Blacks (probably ordering that tomorrow)
1x Replacement Top Panel
Paint and Sandpaper
Why Not Zoidberg and Charmander Keys

The picture of the zoidberg keycap is iffy, it might be good or it might be bad, the charmander looks pretty nice though, I will post pictures when they show up. (whenever that might be)


----------



## TheReciever

Ill need to find a spot that can sell me some eng/korean keycap layouts. Better yet, eng layout on the side and korean on the top...hmm I better stop before I spend anymore money lol stop while I'm ahead lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Ill need to find a spot that can sell me some eng/korean keycap layouts. Better yet, eng layout on the side and korean on the top...hmm I better stop before I spend anymore money lol stop while I'm ahead lol


There were some hangul cap group buys going on on geekhack, but ordering may have closed.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> "I got 108 keys but a rubber dome ain't one."


You, sir, are genius.
Willing to buy copyright for that spacebar quote.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well when I get home from work I will explain the symptoms of my KBTalking Pro. Maybe you guys can help me get it working. I like the keyboard, wish it was backlit, but I'm thinking QFR or TK for my next board, with either browns or greens.


Alright so I have the KBTalKing Pro Bluetooth keyboard with Cherry MX Red switches.
http://kbtalkingusa.com/buy-keyboards/

I was tinkering with it one day messing with Bluetooth and I had it working on my smartphone and my desktop via Bluetooth which was pretty neato. But obviously I wanted to use it wired for gaming so I turned off Bluetooth and went about my business. About an hour later my PC crashes, the keyboard no longer works, everytime I plug it in Windows says "The USB device has malfunctioned .......yada yada"

Bluetooth no longer works, in fact, the Bluetooth device on my computer is somehow either dead or disabled but there is no sign of it anywhere in Device Manager. When I try to install or uninstall the drivers it just says "No Bluetooth Device detected"

The keyboard did still work on my Samsung Galaxy S4 but now I can't even get that to work. I don't know if the firmware on the kb got damaged or if the kb itself is physically damaged. I've tried a whole bunch of resets and troubleshooting from the KBTalKing website and still no dice.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


I think i'm gonna copy that spacebar of yours with the text of ... "Nightmare" from Avenged Sevenfold







To be specific, the first line you hear during the intro









I'm planning for a Keycool 87 POM MX Green in black first though. After that Keycool 87 PBT MX green but in Gray this time!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, time to show my updated collection
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard 1: Main Keyboard
> Custom painted fame
> blank caps ( Not sure if I'm gonna keep the colored keys though, not sure how i feel about them just yet what do you guys think looks better?)
> Custom spacebar: Lyric from Deadmau5's "the veldt"
> Added weights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard 2: Custom Hybrid gaming/typing board
> WASD: lubed Mx red switches
> Esc & Space: Mx Green
> All others: Mx Blues
> Working on choosing a color for painted frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard 3: Work Keyboard
> Mx Reds,
> Color coated keycaps for work program commands, with a mix of front legened keycaps.
> working on developing a full custom legended and colored keycap set for it.


Nice collection of keyboards. I like this one, simple and clean.


----------



## Jixr

Thats just my beater board, I'm kinda thinking of selling it though, I don't really need an extra board and could use the money selling it to get some caps for
my work board, since a full custom set will cost me about $60


----------



## TheReciever

Anyone ever hear about modifying a media control into other keyboards?

I liked my media controls that were a part of my K90, thats one of the things that comes short with this Rosewill board. Hmm research need to be made


----------



## Jixr

yeah.. that would require huge mods.

I think the easiest thing would just to AutoHotkey your F keys to media controls


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats just my beater board, I'm kinda thinking of selling it though, I don't really need an extra board and could use the money selling it to get some caps for
> my work board, since a full custom set will cost me about $60


Do you get your keycaps from WASD?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah.. that would require huge mods.
> 
> I think the easiest thing would just to AutoHotkey your F keys to media controls


I like to tinker, gives me something to focus on. A keyboard seems like it would be much cheaper to modify than another Full tower desktop and/or a gaming laptop lol


----------



## Jixr

Adding keys would require a custom PCB, thats the problem.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So where's a good place to find a white replacement set for my QFR? I see stuff like these on eBay but the dang things are more expensive than the keyboard itself


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Adding keys would require a custom PCB, thats the problem.


Then its something I can look into. I might be able to get away with taking out media keys from my K90. I might just turn my K90 into a doner board for future project. I actually not fond of it lol


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So where's a good place to find a white replacement set for my QFR? I see stuff like these on eBay but the dang things are more expensive than the keyboard itself


I got a set of 104 black on red caps on eBay for $50 from wasd


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So where's a good place to find a white replacement set for my QFR? I see stuff like these on eBay but the dang things are more expensive than the keyboard itself


http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php Double shot abs w/ sp profile (similar to cherry)

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-side-printed-key/lid=19686618 Pretty sure these are oem profile (same as stock)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php Double shot abs w/ sp profile (similar to cherry)
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-white-side-printed-key/lid=19686618 Pretty sure these are oem profile (same as stock)


Thanks!

Those side printed ones look nice and they're only $43 + shipping. Is it a US seller? Strongly considering them.


----------



## HesterDW

WASD blanks.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Those side printed ones look nice and they're only $43 + shipping. Is it a US seller? Strongly considering them.


That's qtan's personal shop, it's the same seller as the set with the blue legends you were looking at on eBay. He's a pretty well-known vendor among keyboard enthusiasts and is fairly reliable. He also has his own sub-forum on GeekHack.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that they are a "cue ball" off-white instead of bright white.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I like that they are a "cue ball" off-white instead of bright white.


Well they were advertised as dark grey so yeahh


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well they were advertised as dark grey so yeahh


lol Thats hilarious


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> lol Thats hilarious


Props to WASD for not knowing their colors


----------



## HPE1000

And TBH that picture made the keys look a couple shades darker than they actually are


----------



## Paradigm84

Did they even send you the right set?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Did they even send you the right set?


I don't know, I am going to send them pictures of it tonight.

If you look at their website the dark grey is much darker in the pictures.

And this customer creation with dark grey looks darker also


I would have a hard time even calling these keys medium grey, they are light grey at best.

It says dark grey on the invoice that is in the package though.


----------



## HPE1000

And to be completely honest we got a red space bar from them a couple weeks ago and it was orange at best, here it is next to the red arrow keys that come with the QFRs and the zoidberg keycap.


I have no clue what is with all their keycaps having washed out colors like this.


----------



## nubbinator

It's WASD. I never expect anything good from their keycaps. Personally, I refuse to buy them since I feel they're cheap, flimsy, and feel worse to me than my QFR OEM caps.


----------



## Paradigm84

No idea, my green keycaps were *very* bright.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Did anyone find it difficult adjusting to front (side) printed keys vs. normal top printed?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Did anyone find it difficult adjusting to front (side) printed keys vs. normal top printed?


In what way? The feel? Do you look at the keys when you type?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> In what way? The feel? Do you look at the keys when you type?


Huh, I guess I don't so nevermind lol


----------



## Jixr

WASD caps are all pretty washed compared to most of the photos you see.

all my photos are edited so they look brighter,

the red, green, and blue look washed out, the yellow, is actually brighter than I expected ( but still slightly faded looking )

Don't expect these caps to look like the red WASD caps that come with the QFR, the red is much more faded.

But i knew that before hand so I expected it.

And I prefer blank/front legended to regualr ( unless double shot caps ) since the cap surface is nice and smooth and you don't feel any laser or pad printed legends under your fingers.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How does one go about painting a keyboard? I want to get a TKL Red board and paint an X-wing on it and replace the letters with:
RED_LEADER_
STANDING_
__BY___
where an underscore is a blank keycap. Possibly replace the escape key with the eblem for the Rebel Alliance too. It seems like a fun project.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Glad I'm not the only one. Mine are WASD "dark grey" as well. In person they match the "light grey" pictured exactly. I was going to shake it off since it's such a small order but learning they sent you a full keyset of keys that look nothing like the picture I won't be ordering from them again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> WASD blanks.



Hmm.


----------



## HPE1000

I might just keep them, idk, I think they might look good with a beige top piece to make it look retro. Or I might get blank blacks or whites, I am not sure yet, I am going to have to decide what to do.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I will try to get some whites from them, I already have a black set so it makes not sense getting another.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might just keep them, idk, I think they might look good with a beige top piece to make it look retro. Or I might get blank blacks or whites, I am not sure yet, I am going to have to decide what to do.



Get a white Filco
??
Profit


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## HPE1000

I guess it doesn't look half bad with the black top on it..


----------



## Paradigm84

I like the look of it like that, very clean.


----------



## neo0031

Oh more blank caps.... My uterus just skipped a few beats...







So want...! But I think I'd like to find front printed caps more. But blank caps.... *MMMHHHHMMMM*

In short, they look amazing.


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## HPE1000

Oh dear god, what have I done?!?!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh dear god, what have I done?!?!


Made a good looking keyboard?


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know what to do


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Oh more blank caps.... My uterus just skipped a few beats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So want...! But I think I'd like to find front printed caps more. But blank caps.... *MMMHHHHMMMM*
> 
> In short, they look amazing.


do what i did and get black on black dyesubs PBTs.

Subtle enough to look like blanks, but if you really need to look down and find a key, you can find it.


----------



## neo0031

Looking simply gorgeous.







Although I do prefer the previous white on black/black on black. I know, I'm boring like that.


----------



## stickg1

I listed what I have in the marketplace if anyone wants to check it out. Broken? keyboard with Cherry MX Reds and two 104 key sets.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426569/for-parts-mechanical-keyboard-w-cherry-mx-reds-and-2-different-104-key-kits-broken-for-parts/0_30


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh dear god, what have I done?!?!


that's beautiful

The only think that would make it even prettier would be purple backlighting but there's nothing to illuminate on it so I guess its ok.
I could imagine the numbers and letters...then the lights...
wow, that's a pretty keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

It's going to be another 40 dollars down the drain possibly :/


----------



## stickg1

Well that was fast, my broken board and key sets sold within an hour. I bought this CM QuickFire TK w/ Blues on Newegg for $69.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129012

I was messing around with some keyboards at Best Buy today, they had boards with Blues, Reds, and Browns. I decided I liked Blue the most.


----------



## HPE1000

I was honestly considering buying it, I knew it was going to go fast.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I got 4 pms in 30 minutes. I shoulda asked for $50, lol.


----------



## TheReciever

I guess if I sell the K90 that might go a little quick too maybe? I doubt it, its pretty beat up since it used to be my sole keyboard for the better pat of a year. I mean I took with me to school, work, and home. I didnt like it as a whole but man I was able to type everything I needed with ease. I think ill take it apart and play with the switches and create a bit of a hybrid board out of this new one I just got.... First I need to get some stealth keys and put korean layout on the top....This hobby is getting pricey pretty quick lol

@Fran

I have seen you around NBR and here for a while, just remembered that you were working for google, did you get recontracted?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, any way to create media keys (vol + -) on a KB like the Rosewill that doesn't have any?


----------



## HPE1000

I doubt it, didn't you ask this already today?

Just use a program that would let you set hotkeys or something.


----------



## TheReciever

Im going to take apart my K90 and since what I can take from it. Would you guys like pictures for reference?

Im sure there already all over the web though


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, any way to create media keys (vol + -) on a KB like the Rosewill that doesn't have any?


Get a media player that has hotkeys.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I doubt it, didn't you ask this already today?
> 
> Just use a program that would let you set hotkeys or something.


Nope, first time asking.


----------



## TheReciever

I think he may confusing you for my question earlier of how to mod those keys into the Rosewill earlier today


----------



## stickg1

Where do you guys get those nice cases for the CM boards? Or do you just paint the stock one?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Where do you guys get those nice cases for the CM boards? Or do you just paint the stock one?


Just paint them, they are 9.99 a piece, but were 4 for 20 at one point in time due to a geekhack contest or something.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh dear god, what have I done?!?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd go all white key caps with a custom purple escape key. Maybe even all black with a white/purple escape key.


----------



## HPE1000

I really need to decide, I think I am going to return them for whites though, anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## HPE1000

Then I could buy some of these "dark grey" keys and put them on the enter, shift, control keys, etc and paint a white top piece and make it a modern model m :3


----------



## stickg1

Yeah but where do you buy the cases?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but where do you buy the cases?


cmstore

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


----------



## RatPatrol01

QFR are so moddable it's nuts, and they cost so relatively little one never feels nervous messing with them.

Shame I adore my Poker II so much more than my QFR...it just sits collecting dust


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder if I could get my money out of this purple top piece, I am in it about 30 dollars, maybe a bit more. :/


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> cmstore
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/


Do you only paint the top piece?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Do you only paint the top piece?


Yes


----------



## TheReciever

Took apart my K90, it is to say the least no longer a K90 lol Very proprietary in how they designed it. 4 pcb's altogether which was nice, however connects all back to one usb, though not directly, still used a membrane for the rubber dome area which it all wraps up to.

Anyways took my keys from the K90 and also going to salvage the red switches for a later project. I'll have to desolder them first. Its kind of nice having a bunch of extra keys laying around...

Damn you guys, I just know ill be losing a lot of money in this hobby lol Thanks anyways ill post pictures tomorrow


----------



## stickg1

Damn so no replacement case love for the QuickFire TK? All I can find is the Rapid. Oh well...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, any way to create media keys (vol + -) on a KB like the Rosewill that doesn't have any?


I've done something similar to what my laptop has through the magic of autohotkey:

!3::SoundSet -5

!4::Soundset +5

!esc::send, {Volume_Mute}

Meaning Alt+3 lowers the volume 5%, Alt+4 raises it 5%, and Alt+Esc toggles mute. Unfortunately Alt+# won't disable any active muting like it will on my laptop or crappy rubber dome keyboard with media keys. It also won't work too well in games, but you've gotta make sacrifices.


----------



## HesterDW

areyouf-ingkiddingme.jpg


PSA: Everyone invest in a wire keypuller.


----------



## stevebd62

or a paperclip where did you get that esc key?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> or a paperclip where did you get that esc key?


My guess is pimpmykeyboard
http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> PSA: Everyone invest in a wire keypuller.


Duh, those plastic ones are terrible and do not grab on to both sides 9 times out of 10.


----------



## stevebd62

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## cr4p

Hi, any body here tried painting the keycaps of QFR TK? Any tips how to do it? How many coats? What's usually the first coat? and the top coat? Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi, any body here tried painting the keycaps of QFR TK? Any tips how to do it? How many coats? What's usually the first coat? and the top coat? Thanks!


Tips: DONT DO IT!

Seriously though... Unless you are painting an esc key do not do it, it will rub off fast even if you do a good job. You hit each key hundreds if not thousands of times a day, over just a week that is a lot of touching the keys so unless you do an amazing job, it will not last.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Tips: DONT DO IT!
> 
> Seriously though... Unless you are painting an esc key do not do it, it will rub off fast even if you do a good job. You hit each key hundreds if not thousands of times a day, over just a week that is a lot of touching the keys so unless you do an amazing job, it will not last.


And I forgot about that.







even powder coat? or super duper top coat, it'll wear? :S


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> And I forgot about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even powder coat? or super duper top coat, it'll wear? :S


I doubt it, I don't think I have seen a single custom keycap paintjob that looked nice or lasted, everyone usually regrets it.

It's growing on me... I am starting to like it, I think I am going to paint my other top italian red possibly.


----------



## HesterDW

Wanna buy my keys then? I'm still pissed about dark grey not being dark at all. Don't think I'm going to get over it.


----------



## HPE1000

This color is pretty nice if they would have just called it light grey.

I think I am just going to email them a picture and just ask them if this really is dark grey or if it was a mistake (just to hear what they say about the huge color difference)


----------



## TheReciever

How much did they run you?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> areyouf-ingkiddingme.jpg
> 
> 
> PSA: Everyone invest in a wire keypuller.


Or make your own:


----------



## HPE1000

Their blank sets are 40 dollars after shipping, which is not bad, but not all that cheap either.


----------



## TheReciever

Hmm I need to find some side printed keys for my keyboard long term wise


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hmm I need to find some side printed keys for my keyboard long term wise


Ducky sell their branded sets in ABS or PBT, which you can get in front-printed versions.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Or make your own:


Shhhh nub we get it, you're awesome.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Shhhh nub we get it, you're awesome.


No need to hate. We were on the topic of wire key cap pullers, so I figured it was a good time to mention making your own.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> No need to hate. We were on the topic of wire key cap pullers, so I figured it was a good time to mention making your own.


I think he was just messing around









Awesome pullers btw


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hmm I need to find some side printed keys for my keyboard long term wise


http://www.ebay.com/itm/290940088862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thinking about these for my QFR and maybe a paint job on the top case too.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290940088862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thinking about these for my QFR and maybe a paint job on the top case too.


That is the set I linked a couple pages back. Looks like they are the same price as his store. Used to be more expensive on ebay.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think he was just messing around


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I doubt it, I don't think I have seen a single custom keycap paintjob that looked nice or lasted, everyone usually regrets it.
> 
> It's growing on me... I am starting to like it, I think I am going to paint my other top italian red possibly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hyper Fuse alphas would look awesome with this case.


----------



## OCmember

K60 for gaming
Steelseries 6Gv2 daily/main rig


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Hyper Fuse alphas would look awesome with this case.


You.. You... I am not sure how to feel about this









Maybe I will get them, thanks for the link either way


----------



## fragamemnon

Guise srsly

*Srsly guise*

Guise

*I'm srsly*

*STAHP*

I haven't even received the Keycool yet and I already feel the itch to get a keyset, strip it down and paint it, if possible.
You are terrible people and you should feel bad.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Guise srsly
> 
> *Srsly guise*
> 
> Guise
> 
> *I'm srsly*
> 
> *STAHP*
> 
> I haven't even received the Keycool yet and I already feel the itch to get a keyset, strip it down and paint it, if possible.
> You are terrible people and you should feel bad.


Wait til you discover a thing called "group buy"
Its seriously a toxic

I keep participating and ive no idea what the caps for, im running out of keyboards


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Wait til you discover a thing called "group buy"
> Its seriously a toxic
> 
> I keep participating and ive no idea what the caps for, im running out of keyboards


No! Dont tell him about the....

....what have you done jokrik?! Have you any consideration for other peoples' wallets?


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, Mechs can quickly become an exspensive fun little hobby.

I'm thinking of selling off my QFR w/ blues, not sure what I'll get for it though.

After trying out all the easily buyable switches, i'm happy to say I found the ones I like ( reds )


----------



## HPE1000

Must resist urge to buy









Blues are still my favorite, although I have not tried greens, those are the only other switch I think that I would really like.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Must resist urge to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues are still my favorite, although I have not tried greens, those are the only other switch I think that I would really like.


All of them are heaven!
Ive stock blue and green, i know i wont have faster typing with green but they feel so good
I have a 62g blue on the way and 67g blue in a month time

Ill make sure I post which is more heavenly









And yeah, I thought im done getting clicky switch until monterey blue look so tempting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> No! Dont tell him about the....
> 
> ....what have you done jokrik?! Have you any consideration for other peoples' wallets?


thing is I dont have any consideration for my own wallet, so might as well drag you all into this lol

Btw https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


----------



## BakerMan1971

you are all evil, at least I have Mrs Credit Control keeping me in check!!!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> And yeah, I thought im done getting clicky switch until monterey blue look so tempting
> thing is I dont have any consideration for my own wallet, so might as well drag you all into this lol
> 
> Btw https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


Monterey Blues are nothing all that special. They're nice, but not amazing and, IMO, not generally worth the premium they command.

And those Vortex caps look so bad. Double shot PBT is nice, but the italics font looks sarcastic, the function row uses a larger legend than the rest, and the legend placement is all over the place, making it look horrible. I mean, look at the legends closely. Function row? We'll center it. Alphas and numpad? The legend goes in the top left. Arrow keys? Even though it makes no sense, we'll do centered left. Home, End, Delete, Num Lock, etc? Top and centered. Modifiers? Hey, it's a party that everyone is invited to! We'll have some centered to the left, some completely centered, and some centered and to the top.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> PSA: Everyone invest in a wire keypuller.


My ducky came with a wire key puller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I doubt it, I don't think I have seen a single custom keycap paintjob that looked nice or lasted, everyone usually regrets it.
> 
> It's growing on me... I am starting to like it, I think I am going to paint my other top italian red possibly.


I like when you had the black and grey caps.


----------



## xV1ral

Spent this weekend experimenting with painting keycaps with nail polish. Some of them came out pretty cool, even though I don't own a wide range of colors. It was fun until I accidentally flung an open bottle over my shoulder and splattered everything with dark blue nail polish.









But don't worry gaiz, the keyboards were safe.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Spent this weekend experimenting with painting keycaps with nail polish. Some of them came out pretty cool, even though I don't own a wide range of colors. It was fun until I accidentally flung an open bottle over my shoulder and splattered everything with dark blue nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry gaiz, the keyboards were safe.


Pics or didn't happen.

No really, I just want to see...


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> All of them are heaven!
> Ive stock blue and green, i know i wont have faster typing with green but they feel so good
> I have a 62g blue on the way and 67g blue in a month time
> 
> Ill make sure I post which is more heavenly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I thought im done getting clicky switch until monterey blue look so tempting
> thing is I dont have any consideration for my own wallet, so might as well drag you all into this lol
> 
> Btw https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


I',m poor. I got blacks I'm happy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My ducky came with a wire key puller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when you had the black and grey caps.


Yeah, wire pullers are honestly the only way to go, all these little O shaped key pullers hardly work, they usually only click into one side of the key so when you start pulling it starts pulling the key sideways.

As for the keycaps, I am really not sure what I want to do yet, I finally took some halfway decent pictures today in real light.


_____________________________________________________________________________

I am not sure what I want to do, I do think I want to obtain some high quality ferrari red paint (just the color, not actual ferrari paint) and sand between every single layer I do and try to get the most amazing paintjob I can on it now that I am getting pretty good with painting.

All I know is the next keyboard I am going to get is going to be fully custom, I am going to probably get the next revision of the phantom PCB when or if they do it. (really not sure about if they are going to do it again)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> All I know is the next keyboard I am going to get is going to be fully custom, I am going to probably get the next revision of the phantom PCB when or if they do it. (really not sure about if they are going to do it again)


I hear ya. I want to sell my QuickFire TK and put it towards a Poker, aluminum body, custom plate, and a new keyset. A lot of keysets look so much cleaner on 60%. Man, once you take apart your first keyboard it's just like rigs. You wanna customize the hell outta each and every part.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> All of them are heaven!
> Ive stock blue and green, i know i wont have faster typing with green but they feel so good
> I have a 62g blue on the way and 67g blue in a month time
> 
> Ill make sure I post which is more heavenly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I thought im done getting clicky switch until monterey blue look so tempting
> thing is I dont have any consideration for my own wallet, so might as well drag you all into this lol
> 
> Btw https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


i'd love to get in on the vortex PBT massdrop, but first i'd have to know how the thick PBT on vortex behaves on costar stabilizers (because imsto PBT grinds on enter) and what profile they are. (i don't really like cherry profile that much, OEM profile feels better to me - haven't tried SA yet)


----------



## stickg1

UGH I got ship screwed. I knew I should have went with the 3 day shipping.

Typically when I order from Newegg I get super saver and get the item in 2-3 days. Now it's saying Friday!!!!

I don't know if I can wait that long for my CM QFTK. This temporary rubberdome SUCKSS!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i'd love to get in on the vortex PBT massdrop, but first i'd have to know how the thick PBT on vortex behaves on costar stabilizers (because imsto PBT grinds on enter) and what profile they are. (i don't really like cherry profile that much, OEM profile feels better to me - haven't tried SA yet)


I had some Vortex PBT on my QFR with costar stabs and had no issues with clearance. Now, with the doubleshot, I don't know if they are any thicker. At that price though, you could easily sell them if you have any issues.

In the mean time, I changed mine up a bit - Miami











I made a new cable to match the case a little better:


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really need a calibrator


Yeah it looks as purple as purple can be on my monitor


----------



## Paradigm84

Badwrench - that looks so sweet.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Badwrench - that looks so sweet.


Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yeah it looks as purple as purple can be on my monitor


I actually do not think that it is my monitor, if you ever saw this color in real life you would understand why I am having this problem.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I had some Vortex PBT on my QFR with costar stabs and had no issues with clearance. Now, with the doubleshot, I don't know if they are any thicker. At that price though, you could easily sell them if you have any issues.
> 
> In the mean time, I changed mine up a bit - Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a new cable to match the case a little better:


Looks so tasty I want to chew on it...


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Looks so tasty I want to chew on it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Badwrench - that looks so sweet.


Thanks. I love it. I have always loved neon and bright colors (you should see my golf clothes - my wife just shakes her head







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Agreed
> I actually do not think that it is my monitor, if you ever saw this color in real life you would understand why I am having this problem.


Thanks. Also, I know what you mean about photographing these things. I am planning on putting together a small light box just so I can get my colors correct.


----------



## Jixr

frame it with cardboard, use an old lamp with a really bright bulb, and cover the opening with a white trashbag so you don't get harsh shadows. cost $10 tops.


----------



## nubbinator

I actually tend to use 3-4 lights for my shots to get even lighting. A softbox is nice, but having multiple lights in addition to a top down softbox helps get more even and consistent lighting with fewer shadows.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Say hello to my lil' fweind ~


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## stickg1

So I got my CM QFTK w/ Blues today. In the description they said red LED backlighting. The one I got is blue. I was kind of counting on red LED lighting because everything else I have is red. Do they do the LED for whatever color MX Cherrys are in the board? I might have to send it back to get something else.


----------



## HPE1000

I'm pretty sure the color only matches whatever switch type it is with the exception of browns, they have a white led back-lighting.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the color only matches whatever switch type it is with the exception of browns, they have a white led back-lighting.


Sigh, that's what I get for going by a Newegg description. Is there any way to mod the backlight color myself?

The keyboard feels really well built and I actually like typing on the blues. Here are some pics of me unboxing.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sigh, that's what I get for going by a Newegg description. Is there any way to mod the backlight color myself?
> 
> The keyboard feels really well built and I actually like typing on the blues. Here are some pics of me unboxing.


Looks nice man. I myself have the brown switches with white LED lighting. Spent a whole 2 days googling and asking around to make sure the backplate the the brown switches aren't brown but white.


----------



## nubbinator

Sure, you can desolder all the LEDs and solder red ones in their place.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sure, you can desolder all the LEDs and solder red ones in their place.


I think I'll just dye my coolant and paint the trim inside my case blue and call it a day. LOL


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think I'll just dye my coolant and paint the trim inside my case blue and call it a day. LOL


I'd say that you should contact Newegg either way, if they have the wrong info on their website they may be able to give you some compensation if you decide to keep it. Worth a shot anyway


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, wire pullers are honestly the only way to go, all these little O shaped key pullers hardly work, they usually only click into one side of the key so when you start pulling it starts pulling the key sideways.
> 
> As for the keycaps, I am really not sure what I want to do yet, I finally took some halfway decent pictures today in real light.
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am not sure what I want to do, I do think I want to obtain some high quality ferrari red paint (just the color, not actual ferrari paint) and sand between every single layer I do and try to get the most amazing paintjob I can on it now that I am getting pretty good with painting.
> 
> All I know is the next keyboard I am going to get is going to be fully custom, I am going to probably get the next revision of the phantom PCB when or if they do it. (really not sure about if they are going to do it again)


Add some white keycaps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had some Vortex PBT on my QFR with costar stabs and had no issues with clearance. Now, with the doubleshot, I don't know if they are any thicker. At that price though, you could easily sell them if you have any issues.
> 
> In the mean time, I changed mine up a bit - Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a new cable to match the case a little better:


Nice job.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Pics or didn't happen.
> 
> No really, I just want to see...


No thanks, I'm a little too embarrassed. Let's just say we have another reason to get new carpets. ;P

My QFR with MX greens came in yesterday. The switches feel deliciously bouncy. But it's probably staying in the box until my blank black POM keycaps get here.


----------



## HesterDW




----------



## HPE1000

I need a wrist rest so those make me super jelly.


----------



## mironccr345

I have to have a wrist rest. Not the best, but it was free.


----------



## neo0031

Hey fellow keyboard expert. Need some advising.

For the past week I've had a really bad cold not really recovering and acted up really bad yesterday. Anyway, getting better now. But as an internet addict I haven't really left the side of my computer much. Now, I want to give the keycaps a cleaning.

Is it ok to dump the keycaps in hot soapy water, give some wipe and rubbing, and leave to dry either over night or with a hairdryer? I would be fine with just wiping the top shell anyway, really, with all keycaps off. Stupid cheap tissue paper has basically snowed tissue dust all over my QF TK.


----------



## HPE1000

I usually use cleaning wipes or a old t shirt with water on it and scrub each keycap while they are off of the keyboard. You have to be a little careful though if your keycaps aren't blank I would imagine.


----------



## neo0031

Keycaps are unfortunately not blanks, no. But they are not printed, as the TK's keycaps are made to show light through. That's why I'm not sure if I should scrub, if at all.

I would ask if rubbing alcohol was ok, but I left that all the way back home. Not an option right now as it is not emergency.

Don't have cleaning wipes... I should, but...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Keycaps are unfortunately not blanks, no. But they are not printed, as the TK's keycaps are made to show light through. That's why I'm not sure if I should scrub, if at all.
> 
> I would ask if rubbing alcohol was ok, but I left that all the way back home. Not an option right now as it is not emergency.
> 
> Don't have cleaning wipes... I should, but...


Let the keycaps soak and then just wipe them down with a dry cloth.

Don't scub them as you may ware away some of the coating which gives the letters definition.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Let the keycaps soak and then just wipe them down with a dry cloth.
> Don't scub them as you may ware away some of the coating which gives the letters definition.


Thanks. But I was more worried about the keycaps' stem trapping water if I were to soak them. Blow drying each keycap would be... let's say, TOO much fun for one to take.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks. But I was more worried about the keycaps' stem trapping water if I were to soak them. Blow drying each keycap would be... let's say, TOO much fun for one to take.


Just let them sit over night on an aerated surface.

Or have it so the key-stems are pointing up while they dry overnight. They shouldn't have any moisture in them after that point.


----------



## Badwrench

I finally picked up a Model M. 1987 model 1391401. It was pretty dirty when I got it, but I opened it up and cleaned out all the board chow (there was quite a bit), cleaned all the caps and covers, and put it all back together. Only a few broken rivets - pretty standard, but the plate is nice and sturdy, not loose at all. I am loving this thing. Typo's galore getting used to the stiffness of the key presses compared to blue and red mx.

Also getting used to how huge it is compared to TKL and 60%


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just let them sit over night on an aerated surface.
> 
> Or have it so the key-stems are pointing up while they dry overnight. They shouldn't have any moisture in them after that point.


Thanks so much. I'll wash them later and leave them to dry overnight, and check in the morning. (I say morning, I mean afternoon.)


----------



## Jixr

just wrap them in a towel and shake them around, thats how i dry them quickly


----------



## neo0031

Thanks.









Incidentally, has there been any reported cases of water killing Cherry MX switches, namely with water left in caps/stems?


----------



## nubbinator

Starting another wood 60% case made out of Red Gum and Purple Heart. I think I'll be making this one into a "travel case" with a matching top half that I can secure to the bottom half and cover the key caps with. I'm still debating whether I should turn a rounded foot or if I should do a pair of disc style feet like I did for my last one.





It's in a raw state and unfinished and has a lot of work ahead of it, I just wanted to show off the start of it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Starting another wood 60% case made out of Red Gum and Purple Heart. I think I'll be making this one into a "travel case" with a matching top half that I can secure to the bottom half and cover the key caps with. I'm still debating whether I should turn a rounded foot or if I should do a pair of disc style feet like I did for my last one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in a raw state and unfinished and has a lot of work ahead of it, I just wanted to show off the start of it.


Beautiful already, even unfinished. I would do a rounded bar style foot across the bottom in the purple heart to have a nice contrast. Other than that, perfect!


----------



## nubbinator

That's what I'm leaning toward as well. It's a little more work, but could look great. I think I'll also probably pass on the sued lining this time around since I don't think it will enhance the look like it did on the poplar case.


----------



## Tisca

Ducky Mini (60%) in ISO Nordic. MX Browns. Very limited edition.



album:


http://imgur.com/7eDGL


----------



## stevebd62

How long does it take to get on member list?


----------



## neo0031

Whoa that looks awesome! Really! Is it just me or are the keycaps curved differently?!

It might just be the lighting, but still.


----------



## HPE1000

I would love a wooden case for a keyboard









Your woodwork is amazing nubbinator


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> How long does it take to get on member list?


Depends how many times I open the spreadsheet, but then get distracted.









It's updated, I'm going to start updating it on specific days now so I don't leave it too long, it will get updated *every Monday and Friday* from now on.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well guys I stumbled upon a Dell with alps switches today and cleaned it up only to find out the S,K, & L keys are bad







It really felt nice to type on too...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would love a wooden case for a keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your woodwork is amazing nubbinator


Thanks. Woodworking is just fun for me. I'm not an amazing woodworker yet, but I'm always learning and playing. I'm actually making an ebony spacebar for someone right now that I might be doing inlay one and another spacebar for two other people. I think I'll probably make a mold for the stems first though so that it will be easier to do.

I've also got a matching wrist wrest with purpleheart inlay that I'll be cutting to size as well. Not finished yet, but so you have an idea.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well guys I stumbled upon a Dell with alps switches today and cleaned it up only to find out the S,K, & L keys are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really felt nice to type on too...


That sucks







I'd keep the board though in the hopes that it's only the switch that's bad. If you can find some donor switches, the AT101W is a solid board.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Say hello to my lil' fweind ~


That's insane, how did you even get your hands on a 23UB?

That's the first board where I saw people handing out free clacks for finding one >_>


----------



## jokrik

New stuff









Green switch for my Filco
http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/GreenSwitch_zps86d1f87d.jpg.html

and a trigger with green switch and translucent red DS geekhack keycap
http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Trigger_zps8b31aa07.jpg.html

Gonna paint the trigger this weekend!
sorry for the potato pic, its late night here


----------



## HPE1000

Where did you buy the switches and how much were they?


----------



## Paradigm84

You buy too much stuff!









Also entries are welcome for the Sept '13 KOTM contest from everyone apart from _AKIMbO_ and nubbinator.


----------



## anubis1127

QFR Stealth with brown switches will be one of the shell shockers on newegg today.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> QFR Stealth with brown switches will be one of the shell shockers on newegg today.


Ah, you beat me to it. Whats the story on this board? Good? reviews aren't.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You buy too much stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also entries are welcome for the Sept '13 KOTM contest from everyone apart from _AKIMbO_ and nubbinator.


The sheet to submit isn't showing up for me.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where did you buy the switches and how much were they?


From 7bit over deskthority
god this switch is so heavenly to type on

waiting for some stickers and gonna mod my filco with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You buy too much stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also entries are welcome for the Sept '13 KOTM contest from everyone apart from _AKIMbO_ and nubbinator.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Ah, you beat me to it. Whats the story on this board? Good? reviews aren't.


The board itself is fantastic, the switches ( personal opinion ) are not for me.

and the stealth keys look amazing.

If the sale was for blacks or greens i would be all over it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The sheet to submit isn't showing up for me.


Strange, it's working for me, although I've known it to not appear for certain people before, think it's an issue with GDocs.

For now you can use the live form here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDBKSnpUSENvQVNSTHcxc3pLMXF6SUE6MQ#gid=0


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The sheet to submit isn't showing up for me.


I doesn't work on Chrome, but shows up on IE.


----------



## Badwrench

Better picture of my QFR so that I can jump in the KOTM comp.


----------



## fragamemnon

This should be subject to ToS for naughty content


----------



## stickg1

So Newegg said they will let me switch the board out if I want. I just really don't like blue LED. I like the blue switches and this keyboard though. I'm not big on red switches so I was thinking brown. That way I could have white LED. But is it really worth the hassle?? In the day I have had it, I have become attached to this little guy. I might just keep it and get over the color.


----------



## Jixr

I say keep it and get over the color, if you're more interested in led color just go back to a rubber dome led board with the color you want.

otherwise you have to send it back, wait for newegg rma to aprove the return, then have them mail you a new one ( at your cost, since they don't do exhanges for different products, just refund your return, and you would have to re-buy the one you want )
and they may or may not hit you with a restocking fee.

Or just return it entirely and get an XT or QFR









there really isn't that much of a difference between brown and red, the bump is only noticeable if you're looking for it.

Also, as sweet looking as my board is, i'm holding off on KOTM, I can't compete against the barney keyboard.


----------



## neo0031

I'd say it's worth it. (I own a QF TK with brown switches x white LED). I think, for me, a hue-ed LED light in front of me all the time is a bit much. I know I can turn it off. But it's so beautiful and helps with typing in certain brightness/situations.









but of course, if you really don't want the hassle and wait for another board, turn the LED off. It's a pain with the TK though, as the LEDs on the arrow keys cannot be turned off if you're using it in that mode... A board with such "personality".


----------



## HesterDW

Switch type always takes precedence over LED color!


----------



## stickg1

My only thing is, Newegg advertised all three TK boards as having red LED. If I had known before I got the board that it would be blue, I likely would have bought something else.

However the blue switches feel really nice. So I will keep it and maybe start a collection!


----------



## neo0031

One day I should try a blue switch to see what all the fuss is about.







I think my next (IF I can ever afford it! lol) might be a red switch... or black... but blues are tempting too...


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That's insane, how did you even get your hands on a 23UB?
> 
> That's the first board where I saw people handing out free clacks for finding one >_>


Let's just say that it took a lil' bit of research and 2 months of waiting from another member! I would've been tempted if the deal was still up for that free CC but I wanted it to go with my 660C, and it goes perfectly! It feels slightly less springy/poppy than my 660C but it just feel and looks so amazing!


----------



## stickg1

I just had reds. They're pretty soft, it's a nice switch but I needed a little more resistance. That's why I went with Blue this time, it feels like the right switch for me. I thought the clicking would get on my nerves but I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Let's just say that it took a lil' bit of research and 2 months of waiting from another member! I would've been tempted if the deal was still up for that free CC but I wanted it to go with my 660C, and it goes perfectly! It feels slightly less springy/poppy than my 660C but it just feel and looks so amazing!


Was it expensive at all? I have a feeling people are going to start flipping these 23UB's like clacks.

It's a shame that they've discontinued it though, I don't even see why they would. Hopefully Leopold can save us with a Topre version of that black keypad they've come up with, for 23UB non-owners at least


----------



## Seredin

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, or if this is a rules violation, but this club might be interested in knowing that the Egg is running a sale today only on Cherry Brown CM Storms. $69 shipped.
*linky*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> One day I should try a blue switch to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my next (IF I can ever afford it! lol) might be a red switch... or black... but blues are tempting too...


I loved blue but i felt it was a bit ... lacking for a tactile switch so i tried a green and it's pretty much my perfect switch type.
All this while on reds


----------



## HesterDW

Don't know why I got the same switch type for my second board. If anyone want's to trade a brown for a blue let me know.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Better picture of my QFR so that I can jump in the KOTM comp.


Seriously...
I kinda regret not to participate on the GB, but again
I'm running out of keyboard to put on

is that cable from pexon?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Seriously...
> I kinda regret not to participate on the GB, but again
> I'm running out of keyboard to put on
> 
> is that cable from pexon?


Nope, made it myself. Got some usb connectors from another member in a trade so that I could make a few of my own. I have a ton of spare sleeving stuff from when I was big into modding and doing power supplies and extensions for other people.


----------



## Jayjr1105

The Rosewill RK-9000BR is on sale again with the free logitech mouse. This time it's the black version still with brown switches. It's $59 after a $10 MIR.


----------



## stickg1

I'm keepin' it, look how cute!

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/keyboardCMTKblue_zps5dda6d04.jpg.html


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, I've a plan to paint my mechanical keyboard andthe keycaps. The issue is that my keyboard (a Corsair K95) is backlit and I still want to be able to have the LEDs shine through the keycaps.

Any idea on how to paint the keycaps without getting paint into the lettering?


----------



## HPE1000

I doubt it, if they were white then you could probably use dye, otherwise I don't see how it would work unless you put a very light single coat (which would rub off)

I am still going to say that painting keycaps isn't ever going to work out unless its a key like esc that isn't used often.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, I've a plan to paint my mechanical keyboard andthe keycaps. The issue is that my keyboard (a Corsair K95) is backlit and I still want to be able to have the LEDs shine through the keycaps.
> 
> Any idea on how to paint the keycaps without getting paint into the lettering?


from personal experience, lots of testing and trail and error, its best to not paint a keycap.
not to mention you would need a really fine hand to not paint over the legends, and then the keys would feel like crap on your fingers.

you can get keycaps such as the semi-clear ones, as well as caps from other backlit boards, but as far as custom backlit caps you really wont find anything.
also the K95 isn't a costar board, so you'll have some issues finding caps for all the stablized keys.

As far as the case, why would you want to paint it? is anodized alluminum, which looks good, and the big problem is the switches are mounted directly to the case, so to properly paint it, you would have to desolder and remove each switch and pretty much completely disasemble the enitre board to paint that thing.


----------



## Simca

I decided to see what all this mechanical keyboard fuss was about..especially after my G15 drowned.

I decided to go for the top and got myself a Ducky Shine 3 with red LEDs and MX Blue Switches. Will take pics tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## HesterDW

Ducky is not the top.







Nevertheless it will be far, far better than the G15. Congrats!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I decided to see what all this mechanical keyboard fuss was about..especially after my G15 drowned.
> 
> I decided to go for the top and got myself a Ducky Shine 3 with red LEDs and MX Blue Switches. Will take pics tomorrow when it arrives.


Hope you like it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Ducky is not the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless it will be far, far better than the G15. Congrats!


Subjective, but for what she was looking for, it was a good choice.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> from personal experience, lots of testing and trail and error, its best to not paint a keycap.
> not to mention you would need a really fine hand to not paint over the legends, and then the keys would feel like crap on your fingers.
> 
> you can get keycaps such as the semi-clear ones, as well as caps from other backlit boards, but as far as custom backlit caps you really wont find anything.
> also the K95 isn't a costar board, so you'll have some issues finding caps for all the stablized keys.


Nevermind then. I guess I can stick with the black, as it matches the scheme I am going for.
Quote:


> As far as the case, why would you want to paint it? is anodized alluminum, which looks good, and the big problem is the switches are mounted directly to the case, so to properly paint it, you would have to desolder and remove each switch and pretty much completely disasemble the enitre board to paint that thing.


Yeah, but I don't like the black anodization and want to go with an aged copper look. Besides, I'll have to disassemble the board anyway so I can replace the white LEDs with amber ones.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Nevermind then. I guess I can stick with the black, as it matches the scheme I am going for.
> Yeah, but I don't like the black anodization and want to go with an aged copper look. Besides, I'll have to disassemble the board anyway so I can replace the white LEDs with amber ones.


If thats the case, I would just sand it all the way down to the bare metal, go to an auto store, and find some gold fake anodized spray paint stuff, that way you can keep the shine of the metal. but good luck with however you decide to mod it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Man I love this keyboard, but I shouldn't have gotten it. It's left me boggled on how I should setup my battlestation. :/
because I was using my laptops keyboard and speakers andnow I have like nottaclue where to put anything so I have my laptop hidden behind my screen so I can still use the speakers, but I lost my 2nd screen... hmm...

awesome keyboard, dummy me for not thinking this through.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Nevermind then. I guess I can stick with the black, as it matches the scheme I am going for.
> Yeah, but I don't like the black anodization and want to go with an aged copper look. Besides, I'll have to disassemble the board anyway so I can replace the white LEDs with amber ones.
> 
> 
> 
> If thats the case, I would just sand it all the way down to the bare metal, go to an auto store, and find some gold fake anodized spray paint stuff, that way you can keep the shine of the metal. but good luck with however you decide to mod it.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I already have some metallic aged copper paint.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I already have some metallic aged copper paint.


Either way, post lots of pics. I have yet to see one of those boards modded.


----------



## HesterDW

Removed the top from my TK and think I'll keep it off, unless I paint it (I really dislike the logos). Gives a nice ambient glow around the keyboard.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Removed the top from my TK and think I'll keep it off, unless I paint it (I really dislike the logos). Gives a nice ambient glow around the keyboard.


Looking nice!







I wonder if we can get a picture with room light on and LED light off to see what shows? I just remove the 3 (I only found 3) screws off the bottom to achieve this, right?


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Was it expensive at all? I have a feeling people are going to start flipping these 23UB's like clacks.
> 
> It's a shame that they've discontinued it though, I don't even see why they would. Hopefully Leopold can save us with a Topre version of that black keypad they've come up with, for 23UB non-owners at least


I was lucky enough to get it at MSRP but I have heard of many paying a lot more for one, I mean heck... some people were willing to pay more than MSRP + a $150+ valued CC for it. Mine was used but it's mint condition with no real signs of use other than that it's light/broken in which is actually a good thing for many.

Realforce does a lot of weird things, like not producing colored keycaps and only focusing on making their keyboards (I guess the keyboards is where their largest proft margins are), but it would be cool if Leopold made one, but remember, they'd probably come with the terribly pad printed keycaps which would devalue them quite a bit. There's a reason the Realforce stuff are more expensive







Don't get me wrong though, I freaking love my 660C. I've just come to accept that the keycaps will eventually look cheap and dirty, but at least it feels great. The 23UB though will always feel AND look great


----------



## jokrik

Case painted to Aluminium








http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Frame2_zps0e99a136.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Money2_zpsa89e7f51.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Money3_zps6312f411.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Night1_zps951b8e10.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Night2_zpsc67fd11a.jpg.html


----------



## Mysticode

I got a sampler pack of keyswitches awhile back, and comparing the brown to the blue, the blue feels as if more force is needed to actuate the switch. I thought both of these switches are supposed to require the same amount of force?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I got a sampler pack of keyswitches awhile back, and comparing the brown to the blue, the blue feels as if more force is needed to actuate the switch. I thought both of these switches are supposed to require the same amount of force?


No, blues are slightly heavier.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I got a sampler pack of keyswitches awhile back, and comparing the brown to the blue, the blue feels as if more force is needed to actuate the switch. I thought both of these switches are supposed to require the same amount of force?


different feedback mechanism might make it feel like that.


----------



## Mysticode

I was looking for a more factual answer Fran... but HPE already answered what I wanted to know.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I was looking for a more factual answer Fran... but HPE already answered what I wanted to know.


Actually are heavier by 5g


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I was looking for a more factual answer Fran... but HPE already answered what I wanted to know.


yeah sorry just made a guess.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I got a sampler pack of keyswitches awhile back, and comparing the brown to the blue, the blue feels as if more force is needed to actuate the switch. I thought both of these switches are supposed to require the same amount of force?


The spring is the same (also the same as MX Reds), but the tactile click makes the maximum actuation force higher than MX Browns.

The same could be said when comparing MX Browns to MX Reds, except in this case, the tactile bump increases the maximum actuation force.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Case painted to Aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Frame2_zps0e99a136.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Money2_zpsa89e7f51.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Money3_zps6312f411.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Night1_zps951b8e10.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Night2_zpsc67fd11a.jpg.html


Nice work, I like it!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Looking nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we can get a picture with room light on and LED light off to see what shows? I just remove the 3 (I only found 3) screws off the bottom to achieve this, right?


There are four screws on the bottom. Three screws at the top (two of them are behind the anti-slip feet). Then you need to separate the clips holding the body together. I used a card, this video helped. Go to mark 11:30.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Here's what it looks like during the day. Not particularly pretty, but I love it.


----------



## Citra

Shouldn't be too difficult to make something that covers the edge.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Check out this CL find...


A friend from work is scooping it up right now so he will be joining this illustrious club


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> A friend from work is scooping it up right now so he will be joining this illustrious club


Yes, *everyone* should be a member of this club.









Also I see Tator creepin'.


----------



## KyleMart06

Woohoo, Looking forward to joining!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So I have a bit of a problem.

Hitting the space bar is very uncomfortable because of the angle of my hand vs the keys. I'm very used to the keyboard being level with my laptops palm rest so my thumb is used to being flush with the keyboard.. sooo im having a problem where im taping the spacebar and its cutting into the side of my thumb.

I cant spend like 30$ on a palm rest :/

Does anyone know where I can get a palm rest that would fit a ducky shine 2 with out being wider than the keyboard and has its own like feet or something that would keep it from moving? I'd use the risers on my keyboard but they remove the rubber contacts on the back that prevent it from sliding...

anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So I have a bit of a problem.
> 
> Hitting the space bar is very uncomfortable because of the angle of my hand vs the keys. I'm very used to the keyboard being level with my laptops palm rest so my thumb is used to being flush with the keyboard.. sooo im having a problem where im taping the spacebar and its cutting into the side of my thumb.
> 
> I cant spend like 30$ on a palm rest :/
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a palm rest that would fit a ducky shine 2 with out being wider than the keyboard and has its own like feet or something that would keep it from moving? I'd use the risers on my keyboard but they remove the rubber contacts on the back that prevent it from sliding...
> 
> anyone got a suggestion?


I've heard people with that problem take the spacebar off, then put it on upside down. Looks weird but fixes the angle apparently.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've heard people with that problem take the spacebar off, then put it on upside down. Looks weird but fixes the angle apparently.


How do I do that? its kinda stuck on there pretty dang good...

also on a wrist rest suggestion if its wider than 16 inchs im going to have to cut it down to size so something a bit smaller but wider would be great if anyone can find any.

EDIT Oh my god thanks for the suggestion that helps so much...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How do I do that? its kinda stuck on there pretty dang good...


Pull harder, and make sure you don't do it at an angle. Also, be careful not to lose anything that attaches it to the stabilizing bar and be warned that it might take a bit of effort to reposition it. Getting it back on is as simple as pressing hard once it's been aligned. It's a more natural position for the thumbs for sure though, and I don't get why it isn't done in the first place (yeah, aesthetics, but that's a load of crap and I'll take comfort any day).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got it off and flipped and replaced now. infact I flipped the entire bottom row from ctrl to ctrl.

Feels so much better now. yall just saved me like 10~30$


----------



## Simca

How do I change the color of the snake space bar?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Pull harder, and make sure you don't do it at an angle. Also, be careful not to lose anything that attaches it to the stabilizing bar and be warned that it might take a bit of effort to reposition it. Getting it back on is as simple as pressing hard once it's been aligned. It's a more natural position for the thumbs for sure though, and I don't get why it isn't done in the first place (yeah, aesthetics, but that's a load of crap and I'll take comfort any day).


Btw Ducky Shine II uses Cherry stabilizers, so there's no bar.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How do I change the color of the snake space bar?


I'd assume there's software.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd assume there's software.


I can't find any.

Through my own experimentation and youtubing abilities, I was able to find that to change the space bar color you press FN+INS, HOME, and PG UP next to the backspace key and press FN ESC to reset the colors. I just wanted to activate more of the red colors in the space bar and you can do that.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Btw Ducky Shine II uses Cherry stabilizers, so there's no bar.


I can confirm this. Threw me off at first. The return and backspace key felt like a MX Black with an O ring. But I took it off and sure enough it was a brown switch like the rest of the board just with the stabilizers. Not sure what I think of it so far.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I can confirm this. Threw me off at first. The return and backspace key felt like a MX Black with an O ring. But I took it off and sure enough it was a brown switch like the rest of the board just with the stabilizers. Not sure what I think of it so far.


I think its great.
I noticed the stablizers too when I pulled of the space bar.

im still giddy about this tip guys, thank ya so much ^.^!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Btw Ducky Shine II uses Cherry stabilizers, so there's no bar.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm this. Threw me off at first. The return and backspace key felt like a MX Black with an O ring. But I took it off and sure enough it was a brown switch like the rest of the board just with the stabilizers. Not sure what I think of it so far.
Click to expand...

What is the difference? Does it change the keys' feel at all, because all of the keys like shift and spacebar feel about the same as any given letter or number for me with my stabilizing bars. Also I can no longer stand MacBook keyboards and can barely stand my laptop. They're so spongy now and they don't sound like a staple gun when I type.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> What is the difference? Does it change the keys' feel at all, because all of the keys like shift and spacebar feel about the same as any given letter or number for me with my stabilizing bars. Also I can no longer stand MacBook keyboards and can barely stand my laptop. They're so spongy now and they don't sound like a staple gun when I type.


Cherry Stabilizers are a lot squishier than Costar stabilizers. It's not really a big deal, if you aren't that obsessive about space bars or anything. I am, so I don't go for boards with Cherry stabilizers.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> What is the difference? Does it change the keys' feel at all, because all of the keys like shift and spacebar feel about the same as any given letter or number for me with my stabilizing bars. Also I can no longer stand MacBook keyboards and can barely stand my laptop. They're so spongy now and they don't sound like a staple gun when I type.


Just like I said, it feels stiffer and like it has an O ring installed so it doesn't bottom out. It's very different from how my Rosewill (costar) large keys feel. I imaging it wouldn't take long to get used to but it's just very different.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Cherry stabilizers are why for a long time MX greens only existed to make spacebars with cherry stabilizers feel like MX blues


----------



## Simca

Relevant Proof necessary for OP.


----------



## Sunreeper

did you actually take those pics?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Check out this CL find...
> 
> 
> A friend from work is scooping it up right now so he will be joining this illustrious club


Hmm, that actually wasn't that far from me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Relevant Proof necessary for OP.


ypu should write Simca in it as proof


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ypu should write Simca in it as proof


-_-

Tomorrow if I feel like it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Cherry stabilizers are why for a long time MX greens only existed to make spacebars with cherry stabilizers feel like MX blues


I wish they still did that. Cherry MX blue space bars are still too weak for my taste. That's why I switched back to my model M.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ypu should write Simca in it as proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Tomorrow if I feel like it.
Click to expand...

This reminds me, from now on all new submissions for entry to the club will require a picture with your OCN name, it'll make checking that it's actually your board a lot easier.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wish they still did that. Cherry MX blue space bars are still too weak for my taste. That's why I switched back to my model M.


the space bar on mine feels like it takes more force to press than the other keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> the space bar on mine feels like it takes more force to press than the other keys.


Likely just the Cherry stabilizers.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> the space bar on mine feels like it takes more force to press than the other keys.


My QFR feels like the space bar is about the same as every other key, if you press it near the centre.


----------



## neo0031

My cherry stabilizers FEEL similar, but does not sound all the same. :/


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult to make something that covers the edge.


I imagine some heavy duty window edging would work well.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Paradigm84

Sometimes I feel like I'm out of the loop regarding TV shows, I have never seen Adventure Time or Game of Thrones.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm out of the loop regarding TV shows, I have never seen Adventure Time or Game of Thrones.


You're not the only one my friend. I for one can live without Adventure Time, probs, and I'd like to wait for Game of Thrones to finish before catching up all in one go. Same goes for Breaking Bad.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm out of the loop regarding TV shows, I have never seen Adventure Time or Game of Thrones.


Don't watch game of thrones read it


----------



## Simca

Sorry about that, was just posting that so I could open it with my phone instead of uploading to phone..was faster.

There, now stop crying you picture loving animals.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm out of the loop regarding TV shows, I have never seen Adventure Time or Game of Thrones.


Welcome to my world.

Shows I've never seen:

Adventure Time
Breaking Bad
Game of Thrones
Mad Men


----------



## Paradigm84

I totally thought I had posted in OMPT instead of in here because Simca posted that picture.









EDIT: TheMadProfessor - I've never seen Mad Men either, but I like Breaking Bad a lot.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This reminds me, from now on all new submissions for entry to the club will require a picture with your OCN name, it'll make checking that it's actually your board a lot easier.


Why?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Why?


Yeah, why? I feel a victim of racism.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I totally thought I had posted in OMPT instead of in here because Simca posted that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: TheMadProfessor - I've never seen Mad Men either, but I like Breaking Bad a lot.


I aint takin a picture for you >.>

jk im already in woohoo.


----------



## Marin

It's a keyboard not a Ferrari.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> It's a keyboard not a Ferrari.


I would post a picture of my Ferrari if necessary.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

omg... OMPT posters are invading...
paradigm do something D:


----------



## Paradigm84

You need to put your name in the photo you submit so we don't have anyone trying to join using other people's boards.

I'm also hopefully going to do small giveaways occasionally that are only open to members of this club, so I don't want some guy that doesn't have a mech board to join just to try and get something for free.

EDIT: Due to complaining, the rule is being adapted, *the pictures only have to include your username if you are joining the club, if you're just updating what boards you have, you don't need to include the name in it.*


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sorry about that, was just posting that so I could open it with my phone instead of uploading to phone..was faster.
> 
> There, now stop crying you picture loving animals.


I have the same phone as you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> omg... OMPT posters are invading...
> paradigm do something D:


what the heck is OMPT O_O


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> what the heck is OMPT O_O


One Million Post Thread.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

LOL I use an acronym and ofc I hate acronyms but I just used it because I thought everyone knew and ofc someone doesn't know what it means

I should have written it out, my bad....

this is why I hate acronyms. XD


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Don't watch game of thrones read it


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wow I didn't realize my mx blue keyboard was that loud. jeez... my ears are kinda ringing slightly.... is that bad?


----------



## neo0031

Similar thing happened to me when I momentarily switched back to my old cheap £10 membrane for a typing test.

Not to mention not being able to type and almost cramping with the flat keys, it was SILENT compared to what I'm hearing now as I type this. But man, mechanical keys feels good.......


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wow I didn't realize my mx blue keyboard was that loud. jeez... my ears are kinda ringing slightly.... is that bad?


Yeah, that's probably tinnitus. If you think your keyboard is loud, you definitely have never heard someone type on an IBM model M before. My roommates can probably hear the thing if my door is left open.









I really want an IBM model F; my Model M isn't loud enough.


----------



## AbidingDude

i just ordered the legendary IBM model M
will be posting photos when it arrives

My roommate was giving me crap the other day about how my MX reds are too noisy
boy, is he going to love the sound of buckling springs instead


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> i just ordered the legendary IBM model M
> will be posting photos when it arrives
> 
> My roommate was giving me crap the other day about how my MX reds are too noisy
> boy, is he going to love the sound of buckling springs instead


what era model did you get? Grey and Silver label boards are supposedly better than blue label boards.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> what era model did you get? Grey and Silver label boards are supposedly better than blue label boards.


I'm not too sure, the seller on Ebay didn't mention, but I'm going to message him and ask
I checked the manufacture date and I was assambeled in Jan 1990 in Mexico.

It's actually in fairly good condition, It'll need a bit of a clean but never the less, in very good shape for a twenty something year old keyboard


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> I'm not too sure, the seller on Ebay didn't mention, but I'm going to message him and ask
> I checked the manufacture date and I was assambeled in Jan 1990 in Mexico.
> 
> It's actually in fairly good condition, It'll need a bit of a clean but never the less, in very good shape for a twenty something year old keyboard


I didn't know they were even made in Mexico. 1990 means it's probably a grey label. Blue labels started showing up in 1993 and silver labels were somewhere around 1986 and before.


----------



## Seredin

Mine certainly needed a good cleaning. She cleaned up nicely


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Mine certainly needed a good cleaning. She cleaned up nicely


Damn, a silver label. I'm jealous.

Shipping these keyboards is horrific when you live in Canada.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Don't watch game of thrones read it


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, that's probably tinnitus. If you think your keyboard is loud, you definitely have never heard someone type on an IBM model M before. My roommates can probably hear the thing if my door is left open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want an IBM model F; my Model M isn't loud enough.


I have moderate hearing lost and should probably be wearing hearing aids so you might be right.

But I think it might have to do with the fact that when I type it sound like someone's crashing all over the keys, because ipress the keys so hard.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have moderate hearing lost and should probably be wearing hearing aids so you might be right.
> 
> But I think it might have to do with the fact that when I type it sound like someone's crashing all over the keys, because ipress the keys so hard.


The proper technique to using an MX blue keyboard involves not bottoming out the keys. If you are constantly bottoming out the keys, you'd be better off putting O-rings on the keyboard or with an MX red board.

I was never the best at typing on an MX blue keyboard; I always felt like the keys has almost no lead up to the bump, unlike buckling spring switches.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Damn, a silver label. I'm jealous.
> 
> Shipping these keyboards is horrific when you live in Canada.


Freebie. Salvaged from a trash can outside of a chemical lab at my school. There were two, but I couldn't fit them both in my backpack, and was afraid of the cameras seeing me walk out with computer stuff. I went back the next day and it was gone ;_;


----------



## HPE1000

I really need a model m, I just don't know which one I should be buying and how much I should be paying for it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The proper technique to using an MX blue keyboard involves not bottoming out the keys. If you are constantly bottoming out the keys, you'd be better off putting O-rings on the keyboard or with an MX red board.
> 
> I was never the best at typing on an MX blue keyboard; I always felt like the keys has almost no lead up to the bump, unlike buckling spring switches.


i couldn't stand the mx red keyboard and reguardless of whatefer technique im suppose to be using the mx blue feels the best(i used my friends MX Reds keyboard at a lan party).My MX blue keyboard, it feels just like my scissorswtich which is what I wanted the most. my problem with typing is the sheer amount of force i put into the movements into my hands. I loke the click and tactile response because of the way it triggers automatic movement response(same reason fighting sticks for pro video game fighters have click tactile response).
the amount of pressure i put on keys is excessive compared to most people, and no matter what technique, the blues feel the best to my interpretation.

this might weird people out but look at the backs of my hands and see how massively over developed they are. I don't think i could stop bottoming out keys if i tried. You cant see it in the photos because the blood is drained because of the angle in holding my hands but the veins are absolutely massive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> this might weird people out but look at the backs of my hands and see how massively over developed they are. I don't think i could stop bottoming out keys if i tried. You cant see it in the photos because the blood is drained because of the angle in holding my hands but the veins are absolutely massive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pfft... when you've got ham-hock gorilla paws like mine, we'll talk...


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really need a model m, I just don't know which one I should be buying and how much I should be paying for it.


I don't know if I fully understand the hype around "which model m to get" or whatever. It seems like they're all fairly solid keyboards. Try the wiki for more info on the particular models, and formulate your opinion thusly.

The only things I'd pay attention to are connectors, switch type, and keycaps. Mine uses the large DIN-5, and many use either USB or PS/2, but some use RJ-45 which might be difficult to use on modern computers.
Some were made with domes, and some didn't have removable keycaps. Some came with a trackball, some have LEDs, and some have weird layouts.

Lots of little things, but again I've never heard of a _poorly made_ Model M.

=====
Doesn't weird me out. They look like generic, albeit long and kind of boney, hands.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Pfft... when you've got ham-hock gorilla paws like mine, we'll talk...


The actuators in your hands don't jut out and aren't ultra obvious and defined and over developed like mine are.(that's what i was trying to show with those pictures) also the veins in my hands are absolutely massive. You can see how overdeveloped my hands are really well in my Super M17X modding video.

That's part of the affect of trying top cope with dyspraxia, and ofc gaming on a PC since i was a small child.


----------



## Simca

I enjoy flooring my keys for that wonderful click click click sound.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The actuators in your hands don't jut out and aren't ultra obvious and defined and over developed like mine are.(that's what i was trying to show with those pictures) also the veins in my hands are absolutely massive. You can see how overdeveloped my hands are really well in my Super M17X modding video.
> 
> That's part of the affect of trying top cope with dyspraxia, and ofc gaming on a PC since i was a small child.


Oh, I'm not trying to detract from the seriousness of your condition at all, and I agree that the tendons and such do not stick out as prominently as yours. However, the difference between your hands and mine is that yours are relatively thin, whereas mine are comparitively thick. Basically, I have a lot more meat on my hands than you. I would hazard a guess that both of our hands are over developed, but in different areas. To break it down in laymans terms, you have hands similar to those of a piano player, whereas I have hands similar to that of a construction worker.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I didn't know they were even made in Mexico. 1990 means it's probably a grey label. Blue labels started showing up in 1993 and silver labels were somewhere around 1986 and before.


Yeah apparantly IBM ran a manufacturing plant in Guadalajara before relocating the plants to America and Scotland if im not mistaken


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oh, I'm not trying to detract from the seriousness of your condition at all, and I agree that the tendons and such do not stick out as prominently as yours. However, the difference between your hands and mine is that yours are relatively thin, whereas mine are comparitively thick. Basically, I have a lot more meat on my hands than you. I would hazard a guess that both of our hands are over developed, but in different areas. To break it down in laymans terms, you have hands similar to those of a piano player, whereas I have hands similar to that of a construction worker.


Yah most likely.

I've never seen anyone else with as heavily over developed hands, it'd be so interesting to see that.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oh, I'm not trying to detract from the seriousness of your condition at all, and I agree that the tendons and such do not stick out as prominently as yours. However, the difference between your hands and mine is that yours are relatively thin, whereas mine are comparitively thick. Basically, I have a lot more meat on my hands than you. I would hazard a guess that both of our hands are over developed, but in different areas. To break it down in laymans terms, you have hands similar to those of a piano player, whereas I have hands similar to that of a construction worker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah most likely.
> 
> I've never seen anyone else with as heavily over developed hands, it'd be so interesting to see that.
Click to expand...

Let me give you a hint...

My wrist is 8" in circumference. My hand is 4" wide and 8.25" from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Let me give you a hint...
> 
> My wrist is 8" in circumference. My hand is 4" wide and 8.25" from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


My hand is 4.5 inches wide and 8.5 inches long.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Let me give you a hint...
> 
> My wrist is 8" in circumference. My hand is 4" wide and 8.25" from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


I don't have anything to measure my hands.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I'm sure you'll find something eventually...

On another note... So much jealousy for the purple backlit keyboard here...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I enjoy flooring my keys for that wonderful click click click sound.


This


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I'm sure you'll find something eventually...
> 
> On another note... So much jealousy for the purple backlit keyboard here...


Its more pinkish purple. but my alienware's lights can almost match it and it matches the purple light inside of my naga epic's scroll wheel...

im in love with purple backlighting. im glad I jumped and got the keyboard I did... it was the last one listed.

Chinese keycaps :3

this keyboard has some odd LEDs in it, they appear a darker shade of purple no matter what camera takes a picture of them, than they really are.


----------



## Sunreeper

You just have to mess with you camera settings to get an accurate colour


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That's part of the affect of trying top cope with dyspraxia, and ofc gaming on a PC since i was a small child.


I had to look that up. Interestingly, a lot of it sounds like me. I wonder if I had some and treated it but rough and active play outside. We did not put an eye out, but we did shoot my brother through the had with a pellet gun. If parents now let kids do 1/2 what we did....

Ah well. I may have to test my 2 girls for it now. I have been yelling a lot about how clumsy they get, specially the small one. She drops everything and they both take a long time to get dressed. Funny what you learn on a computer web page eh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Chinese keycaps :3


Cell phone picture? You may need to set the white balance manually if you can. Its hard to focus on a lit item in a dark place.

If you want to trade, I could use some Chinese caps. I can find you some in Pink or purple.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I had to look that up. Interestingly, a lot of it sounds like me. I wonder if I had some and treated it but rough and active play outside. We did not put an eye out, but we did shoot my brother through the had with a pellet gun. If parents now let kids do 1/2 what we did....
> 
> Ah well. I may have to test my 2 girls for it now. I have been yelling a lot about how clumsy they get, specially the small one. She drops everything and they both take a long time to get dressed. Funny what you learn on a computer web page eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone picture? You may need to set the white balance manually if you can. Its hard to focus on a lit item in a dark place.
> 
> If you want to trade, I could use some Chinese caps. I can find you some in Pink or purple.


um...
before you self diagnose here's something you should look at.
Dyspraxic hand writing(this was before I lost my writing abilities)


Dyspraxic Typing




And no I quite like the Chinese keycaps.


----------



## neo0031

....am I the only one here typing Chinese without Q9 and without Chinese caps?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Let me give you a hint...
> 
> My wrist is 8" in circumference. My hand is 4" wide and 8.25" from base of palm to tip of middle finger.


Your hand can be wider than that you know! Even my hand is 4.25" wide ... And i have a Asian hand.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Your hand can be wider than that you know! Even my hand is 4.25" wide ... And i have a Asian hand.


I am Asian with half this and half that and my hand is bigger than most my Caucasian friends'. Argument invalid.

Oh I'm 5'5/ 5'6.


----------



## Paradigm84

34 posts since I was last here, you guys have been busy.


----------



## Swag

What's the best Cherry MX Blue TKL board available right now?

I bought a Corsair K70 3 months back and enjoyed it at first but now I'm using my old Ducky with a broken U key because I started wanting that bump again. My budget is around $150 with shipping. I live in the States so shipping shouldn't be even close to being a deciding factor.







Also, I'm willing to add a few dollars on that 150 if the keyboard is absolutely recommended.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's the best Cherry MX Blue TKL board available right now?
> 
> I bought a Corsair K70 3 months back and enjoyed it at first but now I'm using my old Ducky with a broken U key because I started wanting that bump again. My budget is around $150 with shipping. I live in the States so shipping shouldn't be even close to being a deciding factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm willing to add a few dollars on that 150 if the keyboard is absolutely recommended.


"Best" is fairly subjective, but I'd suggest one of:


CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid
CM Storm Quick Fire Stealth
Filco Majestouch-2
WASD V2 (when back in stock)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's the best Cherry MX Blue TKL board available right now?
> 
> I bought a Corsair K70 3 months back and enjoyed it at first but now I'm using my old Ducky with a broken U key because I started wanting that bump again. My budget is around $150 with shipping. I live in the States so shipping shouldn't be even close to being a deciding factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm willing to add a few dollars on that 150 if the keyboard is absolutely recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> "Best" is fairly subjective, but I'd suggest one of:
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid
> CM Storm Quick Fire Stealth
> Filco Majestouch-2
> WASD V2 (when back in stock)
Click to expand...

Looked at them and honestly, I'm leaning on the Filco. Mainly because I've heard nothing but good about them. Is it worth the $150 tag?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looked at them and honestly, I'm leaning on the Filco. Mainly because I've heard nothing but good about them. Is it worth the $150 tag?


Considering the QFR in blues is nearly half price and is damn near in quality and functionality I would say no.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah.. if you have $150 to spend, get a QFR and some custom keycaps, done! and still probably cheaper than a stock filco.

I finally got to use a filco over the weekend, and is it nice?
Yes.

Is it 2x the price of a QFR
Yes
Is it 2x as nice? no

I honestly couldn't recomend it unless you want the name and have the cash to burn


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I am Asian with half this and half that and my hand is bigger than most my Caucasian friends'. Argument invalid.
> 
> Oh I'm 5'5/ 5'6.


Is that your height? Strangely that's my height as well. Sometimes big hands come in the way but sometimes i thank the devil that i have a big hand


----------



## HesterDW

TK got some love. (First paint job)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah.. if you have $150 to spend, get a QFR and some custom keycaps, done! and still probably cheaper than a stock filco.
> 
> I finally got to use a filco over the weekend, and is it nice?
> Yes.
> 
> Is it 2x the price of a QFR
> Yes
> Is it 2x as nice? no
> 
> I honestly couldn't recomend it unless you want the name and have the cash to burn


Thanks for the input! +rep to everyone who helped me









Sounds really good, although I like the Filco name, if a QFR will work and it's sturdy as well, then I will go for the cheaper more flexible option. I like to buy a keyboard once a year and have the previous one displayed on my wall.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's the best Cherry MX Blue TKL board available right now?
> 
> I bought a Corsair K70 3 months back and enjoyed it at first but now I'm using my old Ducky with a broken U key because I started wanting that bump again. My budget is around $150 with shipping. I live in the States so shipping shouldn't be even close to being a deciding factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm willing to add a few dollars on that 150 if the keyboard is absolutely recommended.


I would grab a KBT Oni or a Tex beetle personally, but I like offbeat keyboards









The Ducky Shine II TKL is another option if you want backlit

All 3 are in stock over at mechanicalkeyboards.com for <$150 atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks for the input! +rep to everyone who helped me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really good, although I like the Filco name, if a QFR will work and it's sturdy as well, then I will go for the cheaper more flexible option. I like to buy a keyboard once a year and have the previous one displayed on my wall.


The QFR is a great board and made by the same manufacturer as Filco, the quality is ever so slightly less than the Filco, but not enough to merit the price difference unless you are a perfectionist.


----------



## Jixr

and note the only real difference is the internal PCB quality... and filco does have better stock keycaps than the QFR, but thats where new caps come into play.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> TK got some love. (First paint job)


Oooh... pretty!


----------



## BakerMan1971

That is indeed very nicely painted


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and note the only real difference is the internal PCB quality... and filco does have better stock keycaps than the QFR, but thats where new caps come into play.


To be fair though, just about everyone's stock caps are junk though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> TK got some love. (First paint job)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is nice, is it pearlescent or a fade?

Either way, it would nice in the KOTM.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> To be fair though, just about everyone's stock caps are junk though.


Very true, I was really disappointed with how cheap the keycaps felt on my (recently acquired through trade) ducky shine 2 9008.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Considering the QFR in blues is nearly half price and is damn near in quality and functionality I would say no.


Damn near quality is not right imo
My fav still filco other than my korean custom
So solid,no flex, heavy and well built
And I have qfr as well since its cheap to modified

But in term of functionality,yeah its a keyboard you cant expect more


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> TK got some love. (First paint job)


Very nice keyboard and paintjob. Unfortunately those colors have been destroyed for me as they remind me of a pearlescent paint job done one a 99 Eclipse that looked like debauchery at it's finest.

I have to question whether people would think so highly of the CM Storm keyboard if it wasn't made by the same manufacturer as Filco. If it wasn't, but was the same quality, I'd argue many would say it was a cheapy quality keyboard..and if my assumption would be correct, then [email protected]

Or perhaps [email protected] keyboard snobs.

I like my Ducky Shine 3, but don't personally value it at $152. Would be a nice purchase at half that IMO. Definitely $100 or less. Not sure what the extra $52 I spent on this went to. It's a nicely built keyboard with great LED settings, but yeah..not worth $152 IMO.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I have to question whether people would think so highly of the CM Storm keyboard if it wasn't made by the same manufacturer as Filco. .


not all the CM boards are made by Costar ( company that makes filcos and others ) as far as I'm aware, only the XT and QFR are made by Costar, and the others ( tk, storm ) are made by iOne(?)

there are some pretty big differences in desgin and quality between the two, I ( my personal opinion ) think the QF Storm Pro and TK are garbage, but I love the XT and QFR. I don't care what brand they are labled as, its basically the best bang for the buck keyboard you can buy, and is standard key sizes allows easy customization. Thats why people like them. and Costar boards in general. Now if it were made by someone else, but were still exactly the same as they are now, then I still wouldn't have a problem buying them.

But I do also think that some people are the types of people who think that more money must mean better, and some people wont settle for less than the best, even if something is half the price and 99% as good.
( though I won't get into the economics and branding and all that that make up the prices for each board )


----------



## Paradigm84

@Simca - With some mechanical keyboard brands, a lot of the price goes towards "this is the only board that does these specific things" or "this board has this branding", that combined with distribution costs puts the price up on a lot of board brands like Filco and Ducky.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> TK got some love. (First paint job)


(saw that your space bar is flipped)
I turned the entire bottom row of my keyboard upside down so it didn't look like the space bar was wonky.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @Simca - With some mechanical keyboard brands, a lot of the price goes towards "this is the only board that does these specific things" or "this board has this branding", that combined with distribution costs puts the price up on a lot of board brands like Filco and Ducky.


Yeah, and I understand that..but it's personal opinion. I think spending $150 dollars on a keyboard is ridiculous for your average consumer. What's more hilarious is that there are membrane keyboards that run this expensive and don't feature anything particularly outstanding. The G19 is cool because of the LED colors it has..but it's a membrane keyboard and it's worth $200. I don't think so.

So it's not just a mechanical keyboard issue..it's a keyboard in general issue...but people are willing to spend whatever is necessary for "that typing experience" and obviously people like me dish out for it because we can afford it. I really just feel bad for your average college student that wants a nice keyboard, but can't afford it. That's why I think that $50 CM Storm Stealth Mech Keyboard that was on sale the other day was a fantastic buy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, and I understand that..but it's personal opinion. I think spending $150 dollars on a keyboard is ridiculous for your average consumer. What's more hilarious is that there are membrane keyboards that run this expensive and don't feature anything particularly outstanding. The G19 is cool because of the LED colors it has..but it's a membrane keyboard and it's worth $200. I don't think so.
> 
> So it's not just a mechanical keyboard issue..it's a keyboard in general issue...but people are willing to spend whatever is necessary for "that typing experience" and obviously people like me dish out for it because we can afford it. I really just feel bad for your average college student that wants a nice keyboard, but can't afford it. That's why I think that $50 CM Storm Stealth Mech Keyboard that was on sale the other day was a fantastic buy.


the alienware tactx keyboard has macro keys and RGB lighting media keys and a windows key disable and its only 70$









I'm more than willing to spend a lot on my periferals because they aren't bound to a build, I can use them for years to come and between different systems. I think there there's too much garbage hardware running around that people don't understand how essential these things are. Its like I see people price up builds and yeah they got a really nice build but then a horrid cheap 10$ keyboard and a 9$ 3button mouse









I would hope that the rise in popularity of mechanical keyboards will eventually drop their price.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I invest heavily in monitors and keys/mice anything you regularly touch needs to be perfect for you. A beast of a computer still feels crappy if youre using dell issued mice and keyboards on a cheap monitor.

Thats why apple computers are so popular, in the past they were always out performed by windows machines, but they were nice to touch and see, compared to most windows laptops that were just plastic clunky boxes with weird angles and cheap materials. It took manufactureres until the late 00's to figure out thats why people buy apple products. ( though happily now most laptops are starting to be more asteically designed and with better build materials )

my office computer is crap spec wise, but I have my own 27" 1440p monitor, a $100 mouse, and my mech keyboard, it makes working on it every day very nice.

compared to my old job where I worked on a fold out table, had dell keyboards and mice, and a dell square lcd monitor, though all connected to a very impressive system, I still hated to use it. ( we were not allowed to bring our own items into work )

at home my computer is pretty well speced, but I see no reason to make it look pretty when its just hiding in a closet always out of sight.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Its like I see people price up builds and yeah they got a really nice build but then a horrid cheap 10$ keyboard and a 9$ 3button mouse


Uh... there are other mitigating factors sometimes.... I have a cheap mouse (I think mine was $5), and the only reason I got it was because of my messed up hand. Any fancy mouse with multiple extra buttons and stuff is a waste for me, as I can't even really use the extras. So really, the question becomes: Why spend $60 or more on a mouse just to use it in the same way as I would use the $5 one?


----------



## Jixr

by that logic, why did you buy an expensive keyboard when you use a cheap one the same way?

But as long as its comfortable to you, then its all good.

but then again, my mouse has 17 buttons and I use each one of them an uncounted times a day at work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Uh... there are other mitigating factors sometimes.... I have a cheap mouse (I think mine was $5), and the only reason I got it was because of my messed up hand. Any fancy mouse with multiple extra buttons and stuff is a waste for me, as I can't even really use the extras. So really, the question becomes: Why spend $60 or more on a mouse just to use it in the same way as I would use the $5 one?


Exceptions are exceptions.

remember what I said in another thread, I use a naga because of my hand problems. I think we discussed that a bit. its about getting what fits and offers what you need out if it

There are however certain high quality mice that could be helpful and customizable, to get something that fits you, and get something that feels perfect and offers you extra functionality(whether it be buttons software or higher accuracy components) its worth paying a lot for it.

If a 5$ mouse fits then wear it proud, but im sure a mouse with better sensors and functionality could serve you better in the long run. like the razer deathadder is praised as an FPS mouse even though its a 5button because of how good it is for tuning and its button array.


----------



## Simca

I like the G300 because it doesn't have a trillion buttons I can't press. It has just the right amount of buttons I can press and exactly where it's comfortable for me to press them (right near the left and right mouse click buttons instead of on the side of the mouse where it feels weird to press buttons with my thumb). On top of that I have very small hands ('ll measure when I get home) so it's the perfect mouse for claw gripping small handed people. I may look to another mouse in the future.., but I like the G300 very much. Just wish it had more colors. The Rokkat Kone XTD+ looks very nice, but I wonder if I'll like it. Will possibly upgrade to this in the future..we'll see.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like the G300 because it doesn't have a trillion buttons I can't press. It has just the right amount of buttons I can press and exactly where it's comfortable for me to press them (right near the left and right mouse click buttons instead of on the side of the mouse where it feels weird to press buttons with my thumb). On top of that I have very small hands ('ll measure when I get home) so it's the perfect mouse for claw gripping small handed people. I may look to another mouse in the future.., but I like the G300 very much. Just wish it had more colors. The Rokkat Kone XTD+ looks very nice, but I wonder if I'll like it. Will possibly upgrade to this in the future..we'll see.


That looks like it would play murder on my hand @[email protected]

Ive found that a lot of mice are extremely uncomfortable for me to use especially high flat topped and ultra wide mice.
comfort is a huge deal with it comes to mice. like I tried the G700 and after about 20minutes I was dying, it hurt too much to use it and I couldn't pick it up off the mousepad because it was so wide.
same with the ultrawide grip for the naga epic/2012 if its too wide it hurts, but the naga epic with the so called "claw grip" one of the most comfortable mice ive ever used. because it allows my hand to death grip the mouse without over exerting pressure down on the sides. it also has a rounded top and a big...erm ass(Back end?)? lol which makes it able to comform to my hands grip.

I think the most important thing to find in a mouse is the comfort. especially if you're going to be holding onto it for 10~15hours a day everyday.
Like I used a Logitech m325 while I was waiting to get my naga epic and after an hour It felt like my hand was bleeding.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oooh... pretty!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That is indeed very nicely painted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That is nice, is it pearlescent or a fade?
> 
> Either way, it would nice in the KOTM.


Pearlescent. Rustoleum Galaxy Blue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Very nice keyboard and paintjob. Unfortunately those colors have been destroyed for me as they remind me of a pearlescent paint job done one a 99 Eclipse that looked like debauchery at it's finest.


Thanks everyone. I didn't expect it to come out so well so I'm really happy about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> (saw that your space bar is flipped)
> I turned the entire bottom row of my keyboard upside down so it didn't look like the space bar was wonky.


If you think it looks wonky on a cherry board you should see a costar board.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks everyone. I didn't expect it to come out so well so I'm really happy about it.
> If you think it looks wonky on a cherry board you should see a costar board.


how do you live without arrow keys? I use my arrow keys a lot.


----------



## Rickles

So I got one of these from work

But it has a terminal connection. Is there any way besides a teensy 2.0 to get it to either a ps/2 or USB interface?


----------



## neo0031

Hey HesterDW. That looks really, really awesome! I was on mobile when I first saw it and didn't reply.

I have a question though. Those stealth caps you have on there, are they from the QuickFire Stealth, or did you purchase them elsewhere? And they all lined up correctly? Also, how did you find a replacement spacebar? I heard it does not exist for the TKs? If you used the original, how did you cover the light stripe on the TK's spacebar? Or do other CM spacebars just... fit?

Sorry for the many questions. That's only because I think it looks REALLY awesome.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Is that your height? Strangely that's my height as well. Sometimes big hands come in the way but sometimes i thank the devil that i have a big hand


Also, for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Also, for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how old are you? your hands look more over developed than mine o.o

does it hurt?

-touches-


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like the G300 because it doesn't have a trillion buttons I can't press. It has just the right amount of buttons I can press and exactly where it's comfortable for me to press them (right near the left and right mouse click buttons instead of on the side of the mouse where it feels weird to press buttons with my thumb). On top of that I have very small hands ('ll measure when I get home) so it's the perfect mouse for claw gripping small handed people. I may look to another mouse in the future.., but I like the G300 very much. Just wish it had more colors. The Rokkat Kone XTD+ looks very nice, but I wonder if I'll like it. Will possibly upgrade to this in the future..we'll see.


Even more minimalist than that: M510. No wires, great battery life, slightly jumpy (especially when sniping) compared to a wired mouse, and two whole side buttons. I'm not a huge fan of the small buttons offset from the main mouse buttons personally and my thumb slides into the middle of the side buttons. There are some games where I can barely find two functions to put on it. Left pinky on LShift and LCtrl, ring finger on A and Q, middle on W and S, index finger on D, E, R, F (most used but never simultaneously), C, V, and G, and thumb on LAlt and Space. Covers most of what I need to do with a few exceptions. That's where the mouse wheel and side buttons come in.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So I got one of these from work
> 
> But it has a terminal connection. Is there any way besides a teensy 2.0 to get it to either a ps/2 or USB interface?


Nope. There was one company I saw making an XT to PS/2 converter, but I've never seen any RJ45 to PS/2 converters.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how old are you? your hands look more over developed than mine o.o
> 
> does it hurt?
> 
> -touches-


It doesn't hurt. But ever since I was 12 I made jokes about how if they had webbing, I could flap and fly away.







Since, I have a smaller/skinnier frame too.

No it doesn't hurt, lol. Should it...?

I can cross 9/10 keys on a grand piano/keyboard, not that I play. In mechnical keyboard terms, I can pinky/thumb reach "Q" to "]" easily on Cherry keys.









I am 21 years old IRL.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So I got one of these from work
> 
> But it has a terminal connection. Is there any way besides a teensy 2.0 to get it to either a ps/2 or USB interface?


Plug it into router, use on any computer in the house.


----------



## neo0031

Just flipped my spacebar upside down like comrades have been showing here.

MY SWEET JESUS it feels so much sense I can barely construct words no more.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I am going to try it later on, my only big problem with my typing technique is that I hit the spacebar with my pointer finger rather than my thumb because I find it hard to do with my thumb.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> It doesn't hurt. But ever since I was 12 I made jokes about how if they had webbing, I could flap and fly away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since, I have a smaller/skinnier frame too.
> 
> No it doesn't hurt, lol. Should it...?
> 
> I can cross 9/10 keys on a grand piano/keyboard, not that I play. In mechnical keyboard terms, I can pinky/thumb reach "Q" to "]" easily on Cherry keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 21 years old IRL.


Wait, you mean you can hit Q with your thumb and J with your pinky? I'm confused.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So I got one of these from work
> 
> But it has a terminal connection. Is there any way besides a teensy 2.0 to get it to either a ps/2 or USB interface?
> 
> 
> 
> Plug it into router, use on any computer in the house.
Click to expand...

NAK: Network attached keyboard. Seems legit.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> NAK: Network attached keyboard. Seems legit.


Also works as a powerful hacking tool.


----------



## HPE1000

I'll join in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's more like 10.2 on the first picture, the angle must have messed it up


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> It doesn't hurt. But ever since I was 12 I made jokes about how if they had webbing, I could flap and fly away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since, I have a smaller/skinnier frame too.
> 
> No it doesn't hurt, lol. Should it...?
> 
> I can cross 9/10 keys on a grand piano/keyboard, not that I play. In mechnical keyboard terms, I can pinky/thumb reach "Q" to "]" easily on Cherry keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 21 years old IRL.


I cant even do that on my m14x...I stop at P....

you have larger hands than I do o.o

well if you're male its to be expected because me I have much softer less defined hands anyways. all that estrogen making me a softie







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wait, you mean you can hit Q with your thumb and J with your pinky? I'm confused.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'll join in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like 10.2 on the first picture, the angle must have messed it up


omg this has to the new mechanical keyboard trend.

Post the backs and size of your hands.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> It doesn't hurt. But ever since I was 12 I made jokes about how if they had webbing, I could flap and fly away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since, I have a smaller/skinnier frame too.
> 
> No it doesn't hurt, lol. Should it...?
> 
> I can cross 9/10 keys on a grand piano/keyboard, not that I play. In mechnical keyboard terms, I can pinky/thumb reach "Q" to "]" easily on Cherry keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 21 years old IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you mean you can hit Q with your thumb and J with your pinky? I'm confused.
Click to expand...

No, he can reach from Q to the close bracket key (other side of the keyboard) with one hand.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wait, you mean you can hit Q with your thumb and J with your pinky? I'm confused.


That's not a "Kay" Paradigm, It's the square bracket (closing) next to the return key on UK layout.

Another example. I can hit "1" on the top row with my pinky and hit "=" with my thumb.









EDIT: Ninja'd by MadProf !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I cant even do that on my m14x...I stop at P....
> 
> you have larger hands than I do o.o
> 
> well if you're male its to be expected because me I have much softer less defined hands anyways. all that estrogen making me a softie


Or maybe I'm not a dude. Who cares.









Do not be fooled by hands' definition. I know a male bassist with the most girly beautiful hands known to mankind. And his fingers are longer than mine. Hells, his toes are long too. They're practically alien finger-toes.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Another example. I can hit "1" on the top row with my pinky and hit "=" with my thumb.


I can hit ~ to my backspace key, goml


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'll join in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like 10.2 on the first picture, the angle must have messed it up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are... inches?! Holy...

Either you have a tiny ruler, or I bow down to that massive hand. And that stealth keyboard.


----------



## Simca

From wrist to tip of my middle finger is just under 7 inches. width from index finger side to pinky side of my hand is 3 inches.

From pinky to thumb full stretch is 8.5 inches.

What do you think about my hand size?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, he can reach from Q to the close bracket key (other side of the keyboard) with one hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> That's not a "Kay" Paradigm, It's the square bracket (closing) next to the return key on UK layout.
> 
> Another example. I can hit "1" on the top row with my pinky and hit "=" with my thumb.










with the monitor messed up like this, I thought ] was j.









I can go from 1 to _ / -

Also as OP of this club, all measurements stated in here must now be given in distances between keys.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From wrist to tip of my middle finger is just under 7 inches. width from index finger side to pinky side of my hand is 3 inches.
> 
> From pinky to thumb full stretch is 8.5 inches.
> 
> What do you think about my hand size?


Acceptable, you could do better.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the monitor messed up like this, I thought ] was j.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go from 1 to _ / -
> 
> Also as OP of this club, all measurements stated in here must now be given in distances between keys.


In that case width of my hand is from keys 1 to 4. Length is from keys 1-9. Thumb to Pink span is 1 to the beginning of the + sign, but not really reaching it..


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how do you live without arrow keys? I use my arrow keys a lot.


The TK has arrow keys built into the numpad that you can disable/enable with the num lock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I have a question though. Those stealth caps you have on there, are they from the QuickFire Stealth, or did you purchase them elsewhere? And they all lined up correctly? Also, how did you find a replacement spacebar? I heard it does not exist for the TKs? If you used the original, how did you cover the light stripe on the TK's spacebar? Or do other CM spacebars just... fit?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions. That's only because I think it looks REALLY awesome.


Thanks, appreciate it! I'm using the MaxKeyboards universal translucent keycap set. It comes with additional various sized spacebars and keys that fit the bottom row of the TK. It's stealth...until you turn the lights on.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also as OP of this club, *all measurements stated in here must now be given in distances between keys.*


I knew I started something good there.
















Using keys instead of CM/inches eliminated all location/country differences! We're that one small step closer to united the world as one! With keyboards no less!









---

If one is measuring via keys distance though, should one be able to press both down at the same time without hitting other keys, isntead of just distance spanned? That's where I am with ability to press 1 and =.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The TK has arrow keys built into the numpad that you can disable/enable with the num lock.
> Thanks, appreciate it! I'm using the MaxKeyboards universal translucent keycap set. It comes with additional various sized spacebars and keys that fit the bottom row of the TK. It's stealth...until you turn the lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh. I thought I read most places that the TK's spacebar is not only weird in length but in stem distance too. What do you know.

THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOO NOM!!!!!!!!!! Those are the TK with blues, yes? I can't tell if the light is blur or tinted white lol.

*fingers crossed MaxKeyboards ships to UK at reasonable rate*


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I can cross 9/10 keys on a grand piano/keyboard, not that I play. In mechnical keyboard terms, I can pinky/thumb reach "Q" to "]" easily on Cherry keys.


I that isn't that large; I can reach from q to \. My hands aren't even monstrously large.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I that isn't that large; I can reach from q to \. My hands aren't even monstrously large.


Some confusion here, as my "\" is placed on the left to "Z". lol

That's why we should all use the Numbers row instead.


----------



## Simca

Buttons pushed isn't very accurate. I can push down 1 to +, but that's because my pinky is hitting the edge of 1 and my thumb is hitting the beginning of +.


----------



## Crazy9000

What happens when someone uses a compact keyboard?


----------



## CptAsian

According to my friends, I've got massive hands. I can reach from the "~" to the "=" key, and I'm just 15.







I'm pretty sure I have bigger hands than any one else in my grade/class.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I knew I started something good there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using keys instead of CM/inches eliminated all location/country differences! We're that one small step closer to united the world as one! With keyboards no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> If one is measuring via keys distance though, should one be able to press both down at the same time without hitting other keys, isntead of just distance spanned? That's where I am with ability to press 1 and =.


Pushing down the keys without actuating any keys between.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What happens when someone uses a compact keyboard?


Then they get permabanned from the club.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buttons pushed isn't very accurate. I can push down 1 to +, but that's because my pinky is hitting the edge of 1 and my thumb is hitting the beginning of +.


I think we've misunderstood each other. Actually, I probably didn't phrase it well. I don't mean pushing down all the keys in between. Just the key your pinky/thumb can reach best and press.

Of course if we're just measuring length, there's no need to press, is there.... Sorry, got a bit confused with piano playing there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What happens when someone uses a compact keyboard?


A complete TKL or even more compact? Good question.... Paradigm needs to answer.









EDIT: All ninja'd and confirmed by Paradigm.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pushing down the keys without actuating any keys between.


Alright, fine. From the "1" to the "=".


----------



## xV1ral

1 to - here, easily, with my tiny Asian girl hands. But this is on a Poker 2, so I guess I'm permabanned now? :c


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The TK has arrow keys built into the numpad that you can disable/enable with the num lock.
> Thanks, appreciate it! I'm using the MaxKeyboards universal translucent keycap set. It comes with additional various sized spacebars and keys that fit the bottom row of the TK. It's stealth...until you turn the lights on.


What do you think of the build quality? I told my friend to buy a rapid but he just wants a illuminated mech keyboard. And he doesn't like XT for some strange reason and he says he doesn't like the "designs" of the others.
Strange animal


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Damn I thought my hands were large ish - compared to all my friends hands who described mine as 'big gropey paedo hands' hahahaa


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you think of the build quality? I told my friend to buy a rapid but he just wants a illuminated mech keyboard. And he doesn't like XT for some strange reason and he says he doesn't like the "designs" of the others.
> Strange animal


I personally see nothing wrong with th TK's quality. Some annoying issues. If you Lock Win key, the F12 is always on at BRIGHTEST. Same with if you lock the FN key. Also, Arrow keys are always light when the TK pad is not used as numpad.

I don't get why they couldn't do the Caps/Scl/Num lock indication on the key LED itself, and use that top right space for something else...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Damn I thought my hands were large ish - compared to all my friends hands who described mine as 'big gropey paedo hands' hahahaa


Funny, most people are fascinated by my large hands instead. Almost-circus level. Back in high/secondary school, this girl used to stare at my hands whenever I had them out on the desk.... Weird. Another church friend would examine them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> 1 to - here, easily, with my tiny Asian girl hands. But this is on a Poker 2, so I guess I'm permabanned now? :c


Yep, close the door on the way out, it's cold outside.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Some confusion here, as my "\" is placed on the left to "Z". lol
> 
> That's why we should all use the Numbers row instead.


It's equal to being able to reach from 1 to backspace thumb to pinkie.

I'm measuring on an IBM model M.


----------



## neo0031

Well, I'm off to bed. Uni starts again tomorrow, and it has been a fun night here.









I decided to post here since it is my 1000th post. Yay for that. Love OCN. Love my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

1k posts, congrats


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 1k posts, congrats


Stop posting so I can overtake you.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you think of the build quality? I told my friend to buy a rapid but he just wants a illuminated mech keyboard. And he doesn't like XT for some strange reason and he says he doesn't like the "designs" of the others.
> Strange animal


Strange animal indeed. I wish the TK used the led indicator style of the XT tbh.

The QFR feels slightly more solid, but the difference to me is minuscule. Enough for me to recommend the QFR over the TK, but if the user wants a backlight I have no problem recommending the TK instead. The only other factor that causes me to recommend the QFR over the TK is the non-standard sizing of the TK's bottom row. Finding a full keycap set for the TK is a little more difficult because of that.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, and I understand that..but it's personal opinion. I think spending $150 dollars on a keyboard is ridiculous for your average consumer. What's more hilarious is that there are membrane keyboards that run this expensive and don't feature anything particularly outstanding. The G19 is cool because of the LED colors it has..but it's a membrane keyboard and it's worth $200. I don't think so.
> 
> So it's not just a mechanical keyboard issue..it's a keyboard in general issue...but people are willing to spend whatever is necessary for "that typing experience" and obviously people like me dish out for it because we can afford it. I really just feel bad for your average college student that wants a nice keyboard, but can't afford it. *That's why I think that $50 CM Storm Stealth Mech Keyboard that was on sale the other day was a fantastic buy.*


Wow, it is indeed.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I invest heavily in monitors and keys/mice anything you regularly touch needs to be perfect for you. A beast of a computer still feels crappy if youre using dell issued mice and keyboards on a cheap monitor.
> 
> Thats why apple computers are so popular, in the past they were always out performed by windows machines, but they were nice to touch and see, compared to most windows laptops that were just plastic clunky boxes with weird angles and cheap materials. It took manufactureres until the late 00's to figure out thats why people buy apple products. ( though happily now most laptops are starting to be more asteically designed and with better build materials )
> 
> my office computer is crap spec wise, but I have my own 27" 1440p monitor, a $100 mouse, and my mech keyboard, it makes working on it every day very nice.
> 
> compared to my old job where I worked on a fold out table, had dell keyboards and mice, and a dell square lcd monitor, though all connected to a very impressive system, I still hated to use it. ( we were not allowed to bring our own items into work )
> 
> at home my computer is pretty well speced, but I see no reason to make it look pretty when its just hiding in a closet always out of sight.


What mouse is that, may I ask?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Stop posting so I can overtake you.


never


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> What mouse is that, may I ask?


Currently I use a Razer Naga Epic, I dont care for the brand, but its one of hte few mice that I've found that fits what I need ( the only one really )
- pink rest
- lots of buttons for shortcuts for tools for work
- wired/wireless mode
- can change color with profiles/macro settings

It basically fits my bill. there are a few things I don't like about it, but since logitech killed off my perfect mouse this one has to make due.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> 1 to - here, easily, with my tiny Asian girl hands. But this is on a Poker 2, so I guess I'm permabanned now? :c


TINY?! That's how much my fingers stretch!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

On my K95, I can easily touch the tilde with my pinky and the + with my thumb. At a stretch, I can touch Ctrl (on the left) and + at the same time.


----------



## Jixr

Its a sad day, I broke, time to sell off my extra QFR in blues I have laying around...


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> TINY?! That's how much my fingers stretch!


After looking at others' pics, I realized my hands probably stretch out a lot wider than most... Potato* pics to show what I mean. Also featuring my Ducky Shine (in an attempt to redeem myself).










Spoiler: Warning: Not a Spoiler!



This is how I would normally, casually, spread out my fingers:


Trying to show that I actually can actuate 1 and - at the same time, without actuating the neighboring keys. Not sure if it came across that well.


Size of my hand if I were to spread it like a normal person:




*No actual potatoes depicted.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> After looking at others' pics, I realized my hands probably stretch out a lot wider than most... Potato* pics to show what I mean. Also featuring my Ducky Shine (in an attempt to redeem myself).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Not a Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I would normally, casually, spread out my fingers:
> 
> 
> Trying to show that I actually can actuate 1 and - at the same time, without actuating the neighboring keys. Not sure if it came across that well.
> 
> 
> Size of my hand if I were to spread it like a normal person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No actual potatoes depicted.


Those marshmallows look so tasty.


----------



## Seredin

Ha, just what I was thinking.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Ha, just what I was thinking.


THOSE marshmallows look tasty.

Doing a double-take on my pics, I'm surprised the LEDs came out so bright. That's on the second lowest setting.


----------



## DaveLT

Still wondering how you being a Asian girl can have such big hands ... And here i thought i had gorilla hands for a Singaporean *guy*. Oh gawd


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Still wondering how you being a Asian girl can have such big hands ... And here i thought i had gorilla hands for a Singaporean *guy*. Oh gawd


Harro my SG fwen.

I can touch 1 and backspace but can only press 1 and = reliably.. 1 and - is huge for a girl lmao


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harro my SG fwen.
> 
> I can touch 1 and backspace but can only press 1 and = reliably.. 1 and - is huge for a girl lmao


Hello there!

Very much indeed. It's just me or that ... my hands are certainly larger than all of my friends.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harro my SG fwen.
> 
> I can touch 1 and backspace but can only press 1 and = reliably.. 1 and - is huge for a girl lmao


Which is funny because I listed my hand size. 7 inches length from finger tip end to wrist, 3 inches wide.

I guess I'm just flexible.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Still wondering how you being a Asian girl can have such big hands ... And here i thought i had gorilla hands for a Singaporean *guy*. Oh gawd


You're just not stretching your hands out wide enough. Get your pinky and your thumb parallel to each other and I'm sure you could go further.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Which is funny because I listed my hand size. 7 inches length from finger tip end to wrist, 3 inches wide.
> 
> I guess I'm just flexible.


My hands are actually just a tad bit shorter than yours: 6.5 inches length, 3 inches width.


----------



## Wolfram

Well hand size is relative mostly. I fairly small hands amongst my peers and i have 7.5 in from tip of finger to wrist and a 3.5in palm. I can reach from 1 to backspace only though.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Which is funny because I listed my hand size. 7 inches length from finger tip end to wrist, 3 inches wide.
> 
> *I guess I'm just flexible*.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I guess I'm just flexible.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> You're just not stretching your hands out wide enough. Get your pinky and your thumb parallel to each other and I'm sure you could go further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are actually just a tad bit shorter than yours: 6.5 inches length, 3 inches width.


Yeah ... It works now. 1 to - without hitting other keys.


----------



## Jixr

PSA: WASD now has most of their V2 keyboard back in stock.


----------



## Paradigm84

The MX Clear variants seem to be largely in stock, that's unexpected.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The MX Clear variants seem to be largely in stock, that's unexpected.


Clears are same as browns but with a more distinct bump right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Clears are same as browns but with a more distinct bump right?


They're also a heavier switch, by 10cN.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're also a heavier switch, by 10cN.










I was hoping not. I think a brown spring with a clear bump would be the perfect switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The MX Clear variants seem to be largely in stock, that's unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> Clears are same as browns but with a more distinct bump right?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Clears are same as browns but with a more distinct bump right?
> 
> 
> 
> They're also a heavier switch, by 10cN.
Click to expand...

Also less common (both in boards and in actual availability as a switch at the moment) and more loved by many keyboard enthusiasts (due to the more distinct, and in some people's opinion, usable tactile bump), so the fact they managed to get boards back in stock with MX Clears surprises me, I wouldn't expect them to stay for long though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping not. I think a brown spring with a clear bump would be the perfect switch.


Those are modded switches. Ergo Clears use a Clear stem and Red/Blue/Brown spring.


----------



## Mysticode

The clears feel pretty much perfect to me. After frequent typing on a brown switch, you will no longer even notice the bump, making the switch feel like a black (in my opinion at least).

The clear is heavier so the bump feels more tactile, making an overall better typing experience. Wonder if others agree with me on this.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Add me yo!

My Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja (with Mx Blues) arrived today













It's a little louder than I expected. Fine for me, though I won't be able to use it at work.

Love the click


----------



## Jixr

i must be crazy, I don't like clears, those and JH blues just feel kinda like rubber domes to me


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i must be crazy, I don't like clears, those and JH blues just feel kinda like rubber domes to me


Blasphemy!







What do you dislike specifically? Are Browns not like rubber domes to you (as I have heard them described and it doesn't sound inaccurate either) but the more pronounced Blues and Clears are.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Add me yo!
> 
> My Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja (with Mx Blues) arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little louder than I expected. Fine for me, though I won't be able to use it at work.
> 
> Love the click


That's really nice. I love the front printed caps look. I love my rosewill with blues but I'm kind of regretting getting the white chassis with black keys. Black on black is sharp. What stabilizers does the Filco use?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you dislike specifically? Are Browns not like rubber domes to you (as I have heard them described and it doesn't sound inaccurate either) but the more pronounced Blues and Clears are.


browns - I can't feel the bump, basically feel like a red switch covered in sand. to me, they don't feel like rubber domes to me ( not tactile enough ) the bump just makes the switch press feel gritty

JH blues/clears ( which basically feel the same for arguments sake ) feel more crisp,and to me, more rubber dome like, since it requires a bit more force to trigger the switch, it feels like the collasping of a rubber dome.

FYI: I dislike both browns and clears, and modded heavy browns, blacks are my favorite with greens in second. Though i'm selling my blue board because I can't stand the doubble tap issue. ( I currently have 2 reds and 1 blue, but I don't want to deal with swapping out my reds for blacks, too much money thrown away for a small change )


----------



## Mysticode

My major malfunction is that when playing MOBAs, trying to hit my ult "R" key, I often hit my E or T.

I like Corsair's idea have having replacement WASD keys with red bumps/curves on them, but I wish they made this for QWER. I guess I could use the 1 to 5 bump/curve keys and just rig them up to QWER if I really wanted to.

Has anyone else heard/read/seen anything about specialized QWER curved/bumpy keys for MOBAs to help prevent mis-types?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That's really nice. I love the front printed caps look. I love my rosewill with blues but I'm kind of regretting getting the white chassis with black keys. Black on black is sharp. What stabilizers does the Filco use?


Costar.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> browns - I can't feel the bump, basically feel like a red switch covered in sand. to me, they don't feel like rubber domes to me ( not tactile enough ) the bump just makes the switch press feel gritty
> 
> JH blues/clears ( which basically feel the same for arguments sake ) feel more crisp,and to me, more rubber dome like, since it requires a bit more force to trigger the switch, it feels like the collasping of a rubber dome.
> 
> FYI: I dislike both browns and clears, and modded heavy browns, blacks are my favorite with greens in second. Though i'm selling my blue board because I can't stand the doubble tap issue. ( I currently have 2 reds and 1 blue, but I don't want to deal with swapping out my reds for blacks, too much money thrown away for a small change )


What is your "blue board"

And can you buy replacement keycaps from CM? Like stealth keycaps for a QFR?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What is your "blue board"
> 
> And can you buy replacement keycaps from CM? Like stealth keycaps for a QFR?


blue board = my qfr with mx blues

And as far as I"m aware, you can not buy replacement keycaps directly from CM ( though stock caps sell cheap on keyboard forums but are often not worht the trouble to the seller )
but you can buy tons of caps that fit from other places, front printed caps are not as common, but I know you can find at least white and black caps if you look around.

I have a set of CM stealth caps and they are nice, I much prefer them to the standard legended caps.

Also, I think there is a common misconeption by people who think that because something is rarer or more expensive, that means its better than cheaper and common switches.

My room mate hates greens but loves blues for example.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Has anyone else heard/read/seen anything about specialized QWER curved/bumpy keys for MOBAs to help prevent mis-types?


Just order some keycaps and have different colors for your QWER keys, or go crazy like i did, put different switches in your gaming keys lol!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> FYI: I dislike both browns and clears, and modded heavy browns, blacks are my favorite with greens in second. Though i'm selling my blue board because I can't stand the doubble tap issue. ( I currently have 2 reds and 1 blue, but I don't want to deal with swapping out my reds for blacks, too much money thrown away for a small change )


Double tap issue as in you can't, I assume? I could see Clears or Browns being better for that, actually, since you can feel where it actuates while you can't with Reds and Blacks, and Blues and Greens are horrible because the release point is below (or above? I can't visualize this for the life of me at the moment) the actuation point.

For a gaming keyboard, are Reds or Blacks typically better? Heavier weight would eliminate accidental presses while lighter weight allows quicker responses, if only just. Thinking out my next purchase...s.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> The clear is heavier so the bump feels more tactile, making an overall better typing experience. Wonder if others agree with me on this.


I would.

MX-Clear Master Race reporting in. General Spud on deck.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Double tap issue as in you can't, I assume? I could see Clears or Browns being better for that, actually, since you can feel where it actuates while you can't with Reds and Blacks, and Blues and Greens are horrible because the release point is below (or above? I can't visualize this for the life of me at the moment) the actuation point.
> 
> For a gaming keyboard, are Reds or Blacks typically better? Heavier weight would eliminate accidental presses while lighter weight allows quicker responses, if only just. Thinking out my next purchase...s.


my issue is with greens/blues, for double tapping, you press down the first time which clicks, but there is some free-play space where you can trip the switch again without having to reset the click part.

so basically for how I type, 1 click can be either a single or doulbe/tripple tap depending on what I do. it bothered me so much that I switched to reds. ( mainly at work though, because if i press R once, it does one thing, and if i press it twice it does another, so if I try to press R twice and i only hear one click, its causes some confusion for me.

as far as gaming goes, its personal preference. I don't think the spring weight really makes any difference as far as key press speed goes. But for me, I prefer reds/blacks in FPS, but in games like starcraft where my hand goes all across they keyboard I like blues because I like to hear the click of me pressing the key where reds/blacks do not have any idication if a switch was pressed unless you bottom out.


----------



## Mysticode

Which keyboard are you using Tot?


----------



## neo0031

Hey Paradigm and fellow mechanical keyboard lovers. I don't think it has a post/thread floating around regarding this? But here's a suggestion for a thread/info to add to OP if you like the sound of it.

After browsing MaxKeyboards and discovering they ship to the UK at a low/reasonable price, I thought that maybe OCN/ this thread is missing some info on guiding keyboard modding n00bs (like myself) as to where to find gems aside from eBay and here and there.

Sure, we can always rely on other users for this kind of stuff. But maybe *a thread/ info part in the OP with links to online retailers on where one could get things like keycaps, key switches, modding parts or even keyboard.* Categorized by regions, so it would help OCN users when looking to shop. Since no one is an expert in all regions (well, you kinda are), this list would be user contributed, with info added periodically from user input.

I know there are cons, what with the many retailers available and the problem of regions and whatnot. But just a thought. Let me know what you (guys) think.

Lovingly typed on my mechanical keyboard,

neo0031

P.S. Ignore this wall of text if such thread/info already exists, lol.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> online retailers


here ya go
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45672.0


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> here ya go
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45672.0


Ok, well, thanks. But I was thinking instead of someone asking and being linked each time, we could have our own user contributed/approved info post/thread.

Well I see. Ok, maybe this should be linked in OP since this is THE club?







Or add on to the list with out own info, but on OCN?

Ok, I'm just being non-constructive here... Long day....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Which keyboard are you using Tot?


I'm using a customized Ducky DK9008.

I did a switch swap with an extra Deck that I bought to make them all Cherry MX-Clears; I then got some after-market double-shot keycaps for almost all of the keys exception the buttons above the num-pad which I usually leave as the PBT's but I sometimes switch out to some of my custom keycaps.

The flame keycap is also the original OCN Flame Keycap made by Sig-Plastics.

I did a few other simple mods like adding rubber bits to the feet (as the original DK9008 didn't have that support) as well as modifying the channels for the cable so the cable wouldn't bend as extremely.

I also did a slight 2-tone to the case so that the top of case is a smoked grey while the bottom is more of a dark almost gunmetal grey.

Keycaps are all black and I made a custom decal for the side of my space-bar for the OCN logo.

If you're familiar with dry-transfer decals, that's what it is. Put a layer of matte top-coat on it so it wouldn't rub off over time and it's good. Made sure not to spray the top of the keycap so it didn't get any form of a smudged look though.


----------



## Mysticode

I eagerly await the K70 Black w/ Brown Keyswitch. It's the best bang for my buck currently I think (I also like the ability to easily clean it, that's just awesome).


----------



## Krullmeister

Just a quick pic of my current Ducky collection.



Ducky Mini w/ white LED's and MX Reds
Ducky mini w/ purple LED's and MX Blacks
Ducky Shine 2 w/ red LED's and MX Blues
Ducky G2Pro with dyesub PBT caps and MX greens.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I eagerly await the K70 Black w/ Brown Keyswitch. It's the best bang for my buck currently I think (I also like the ability to easily clean it, that's just awesome).


K70 should be an excellent board for most users. Though I hope the black aluminum comes out as good as as the pictures suggest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Just a quick pic of my current Ducky collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Mini w/ white LED's and MX Reds
> Ducky mini w/ purple LED's and MX Blacks
> Ducky Shine 2 w/ red LED's and MX Blues
> Ducky G2Pro with dyesub PBT caps and MX greens.


You've got a long way to go, for I am the Ducky Master. I have owned all of them up to the ShineII.









Seriously though; Zero, G2 Pro, Shine III, & Mini are all excellent boards. It's not huge but they're all very good improvements over that base DK9000 series from 3 years ago.


----------



## sammkv

Has anyone ordered keycaps from banggood.com?
Does the space bar fit the costar stabilizers?
http://www.banggood.com/POM-87-Set-Blank-Key-Caps-Black-Keycaps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-84081.html

Price is extremely cheap for a set of 87 keycaps PBT or POM


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> The clear is heavier so the bump feels more tactile, making an overall better typing experience. Wonder if others agree with me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> I would.
> 
> MX-Clear Master Race reporting in. General Spud on deck.
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey Paradigm and fellow mechanical keyboard lovers. I don't think it has a post/thread floating around regarding this? But here's a suggestion for a thread/info to add to OP if you like the sound of it.
> 
> After browsing MaxKeyboards and discovering they ship to the UK at a low/reasonable price, I thought that maybe OCN/ this thread is missing some info on guiding keyboard modding n00bs (like myself) as to where to find gems aside from eBay and here and there.
> 
> Sure, we can always rely on other users for this kind of stuff. But maybe *a thread/ info part in the OP with links to online retailers on where one could get things like keycaps, key switches, modding parts or even keyboard.* Categorized by regions, so it would help OCN users when looking to shop. Since no one is an expert in all regions (well, you kinda are), this list would be user contributed, with info added periodically from user input.
> 
> I know there are cons, what with the many retailers available and the problem of regions and whatnot. But just a thought. Let me know what you (guys) think.
> 
> Lovingly typed on my mechanical keyboard,
> 
> neo0031
> 
> P.S. Ignore this wall of text if such thread/info already exists, lol.


I'd already considered making a thread with suggestions of where to buy mech keyboards for various areas around the world, but the issue that occurred to me is the success of that thread is completely contingent on the level of input from other members. Whilst myself or another member could put the thread up, we'd need a lot of information from other members and modding gurus to form any kind of useful resource on where to locate keyboards, keycaps and other keyboard parts.

If we could get everyone to help suggest stores/ people then I think it would be a good addition.


----------



## Simca

What's the difference between clears and blues?

Clears heavier..that it?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What's the difference between clears and blues?
> 
> Clears heavier..that it?


Clears are also non clicky. Greens are heavy blues. Clears are heavy browns with a bigger bump.


----------



## Simca

Not sure I understand this bump we speak of anymore. I thought the "bump" was simply the tactile feedback which is a lot of the "click" sound blues give off.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure I understand this bump we speak of anymore. I thought the "bump" was simply the tactile feedback which is a lot of the "click" sound blues give off.


Tactile=/=click

Bumps aren't clicky but you can feel the extra force needed to overcome that bump. Browns are tactile but not clicky because they have that bump but no sound is made when you go over that bump unlike in MX Blue.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Tactile=/=click
> 
> Bumps aren't clicky but you can feel the extra force needed to overcome that bump. Browns are tactile but not clicky because they have that bump but no sound is made when you go over that bump unlike in MX Blue.


Gotcha', so the bump you feel when you actuate the switch on a blue keyboard thus creating the blue clicky sound is the bump we're talking about...just without the sound...is that right? The "Tactile feedback" is simply the noise you hear when you press the switch? Or am I still not understanding it?

No, wait. That can't be right because you said tactile=/=click....so what are we talking about?

Tactile is the bump isn't it? Whether it's audible or not? Linear keys you don't feel the bump.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Gotcha', so the bump you feel when you actuate the switch on a blue keyboard thus creating the blue clicky sound is the bump we're talking about...just without the sound...is that right? The "Tactile feedback" is simply the noise you hear when you press the switch? Or am I still not understanding it?
> 
> No, wait. That can't be right because you said tactile=/=click....so what are we talking about?
> 
> Tactile is the bump isn't it? Whether it's audible or not? Linear keys you don't feel the bump.


Browns are tactile (bump). Blues are tactile AND clicky (bump and click).


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Browns are tactile (bump). Blues are tactile AND clicky (bump and click).


Yeah, so there's both that actuation point you can feel (the bump I presume?) The difference being that some are clicky and some are not...and this has naught to do with whether it's tactile or not. It's just a property of the switch itself. That said, no clicky sound on clears? I enjoy the clicky sound..then again why would I go clears when I could just use blues unless I wanted heavier switch than blues...but I think the switches on blues are just fine.


----------



## user18

Tactility is the bump -- there's extra resistance near the actuation point -- when you overcome that resistance, you know you've actuated the key.

Clickiness is the sound.

A switch can have tactile feedback without making a noise, but I don't think I've ever heard of one that made a sound without any tactility at all.

And, it got answered while I was typing. Oh well.

Speaking of clears: Where's the best place to buy a board with them, and why does WASD sell its TKL boards for the same price as its full-size boards?


----------



## Simca

The violet LEDs on Ducky keyboards were hard to pass up. Those look really pretty..if I get another mechanical keyboard the next will surely have purple LEDs...or blue LEDs..


----------



## Mysticode

Browns Clears, Blues Greens all have a bump inside of them.

Blues and Greens will make a click sound. (What causes that click sound, I am not 100% sure mechanically.)
Clears and Browns will not make the click sound.

A Green is harder to press down than a Blue, making the internal bump more tactile.
A Clear is harder to press down than a Brown, making the internal bump more tactile.

I hope this clears everything up, beside of course where exactly the click sound comes from if all of these switches have a bump inside of them.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Clears are a single piece with a pronounced bump. The stem interacts directly with the switch.

Blue stems have a slider sheathed over them and locked in place by the switch. There is some (linear since it doesn't interact with the switch) travel distance before the stem hits the slider. When it does, the pressure from the finger is directly applied to the slider through the stem, and it drops, completing the circuit and making a nice clicky sound.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, so there's both that actuation point you can feel (the bump I presume?) The difference being that some are clicky and some are not...and this has naught to do with whether it's tactile or not. It's just a property of the switch itself. That said, no clicky sound on clears? I enjoy the clicky sound..then again why would I go clears when I could just use blues unless I wanted heavier switch than blues...but I think the switches on blues are just fine.


The only reason I would get a tactile non-clicky switch would be if my blues were annoying people around me. Clicky 4 life!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Browns Clears, Blues Greens all have a bump inside of them.
> 
> Blues and Greens will make a click sound. (What causes that click sound, I am not 100% sure mechanically.)
> Clears and Browns will not make the click sound.
> 
> A Green is harder to press down than a Blue, making the internal bump more tactile.
> A Clear is harder to press down than a Brown, making the internal bump more tactile.
> 
> I hope this clears everything up, beside of course where exactly the click sound comes from if all of these switches have a bump inside of them.


See this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide#post_6009482

Basically shows the difference that the unicorn mentioned.


----------



## Mysticode

I tried to sum up just the blues -> greens, and browns -> clears. I see the question so often! Some very popular keyswitches it would seem. Bumpy 4 life?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I had an interesting thought on the drive home today... It occurred to me that using stained glass paint could be a relatively easy color mod for white, red, blue, or yellow LEDs. Just paint a thin layer over the top of the LED, allow to dry, and voila... instant color change.

Has anyone tried this before? Any successes or failures?

Or am I gonna have to play guinea pig on this one?


----------



## Paradigm84

Then you have MX Whites with a "soft click".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I had an interesting thought on the drive home today... It occurred to me that using stained glass paint could be a relatively easy color mod for white, red, blue, or yellow LEDs. Just paint a thin layer over the top of the LED, allow to dry, and voila... instant color change.
> 
> Has anyone tried this before? Any successes or failures?
> 
> Or am I gonna have to play guinea pig on this one?


Sounds like it could work, providing the coat of colour was consistent on all the LED's.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The only reason I would get a tactile non-clicky switch would be if my blues were annoying people around me. Clicky 4 life!


#Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.

(first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> #Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.
> 
> (first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)


Keep your dirty rubber-loving hands off my switches peasant!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The only reason I would get a tactile non-clicky switch would be if my blues were annoying people around me. Clicky 4 life!
> 
> 
> 
> #Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.
> 
> (first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)
Click to expand...

Mechanische Tastaturen über alles!!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> #Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.
> 
> (first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)












Love the noisy blues.

I almost want to buy a second one of these just so I have it for work.
I type a lot at work, so it would actually be awesome.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> #Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.
> 
> (first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the noisy blues.
> 
> I almost want to buy a second one of these just so I have it for work.
> I type a lot at work, so it would actually be awesome.
Click to expand...

Might wanna run it by your boss first. I brought my K95 in one day and my boss "politely requested" that I "stop using that stupid thing" before he broke it off in my posterior... Of course, he used a two word combination involving my mother instead of "stupid", but I cannot say it on the forum...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Might wanna run it by your boss first. I brought my K95 in one day and my boss "politely requested" that I "stop using that stupid thing" before he broke it off in my posterior... Of course, he used a two word combination involving my mother instead of "stupid", but I cannot say it on the forum...


I actually got the keyboard shipped to my work (since they deliver it when I'm at work anyways, and I tried it out for a couple hours at work.

I was worried with how loud it was that I'd be disturbing the guy in the office next to mine but he said he couldn't even hear it









And there's only him and one other guy upstairs (where I am) and he's on the other side of my office neighbour.

Anyways, I'm at a plant, not a typical office arrangement. Even being upstairs in a separate location, there's lots of plant noise so it's all good


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Has anyone ordered keycaps from banggood.com?
> Does the space bar fit the costar stabilizers?
> http://www.banggood.com/POM-87-Set-Blank-Key-Caps-Black-Keycaps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-84081.html
> 
> Price is extremely cheap for a set of 87 keycaps PBT or POM


Bump to this question, I think it got overlooked.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Might wanna run it by your boss first. I brought my K95 in one day and my boss "politely requested" that I "stop using that stupid thing" before he broke it off in my posterior... Of course, he used a two word combination involving my mother instead of "stupid", but I cannot say it on the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got the keyboard shipped to my work (since they deliver it when I'm at work anyways, and I tried it out for a couple hours at work.
> 
> I was worried with how loud it was that I'd be disturbing the guy in the office next to mine but he said he couldn't even hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's only him and one other guy upstairs (where I am) and he's on the other side of my office neighbour.
> 
> Anyways, I'm at a plant, not a typical office arrangement. Even being upstairs in a separate location, there's lots of plant noise so it's all good
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're all good. I'm in a small cube farm. I have five engineers in this cube farm, as well as another CAD Designer. My boss's office is about five steps away from me. If anyone farts, everyone can hear it. So yeah, no mech keyboard for me. *sad face*


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Bump to this question, I think it got overlooked.


I ordered a set of POM and a set of PBT from that site, still waiting for them to come in the mail. Seems like a lot of others who have ordered from them are also waiting for their shipments to arrive.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I ordered a set of POM and a set of PBT from that site, still waiting for them to come in the mail. Seems like a lot of others who have ordered from them are also waiting for their shipments to arrive.


Nice. Post some pics if you can!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I ordered a set of POM and a set of PBT from that site, still waiting for them to come in the mail. Seems like a lot of others who have ordered from them are also waiting for their shipments to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Post some pics if they ever come in!
Click to expand...

FTFY...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Might wanna run it by your boss first. I brought my K95 in one day and my boss "politely requested" that I "stop using that stupid thing" before he broke it off in my posterior... Of course, he used a two word combination involving my mother instead of "stupid", but I cannot say it on the forum...


This sound so sad...







Poor keyboard... (And your behind)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Yeah, you're all good. I'm in a small cube farm. I have five engineers in this cube farm, as well as another CAD Designer. My boss's office is about five steps away from me. If anyone farts, everyone can hear it. So yeah, no mech keyboard for me. *sad face*


if you're a cad drafter and you don't have a mech keyboard and a 1440 monitor kick your boss in teh balls.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> FTFY...


what does that mean?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> what does that mean?


Fixed That For You.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> what does that mean?


For the bleeping win.

o wait, that's a w.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Mechanische Tastaturen über alles!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Keep your dirty rubber-loving hands off my switches peasant!


but i love my cup rubber


----------



## fragamemnon

I still haven't got my KeyCool 108II. Meh. Am getting impatient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Mechanische Tastaturen über alles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Keep your dirty rubber-loving hands off my switches peasant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but i love my cup rubber
Click to expand...

Pleb.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I still haven't got my KeyCool 108II. Meh. Am getting impatient.
> Pleb.


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## fragamemnon

Not much, really.









It was shipped on the 12th with a delivery time between 7-25 workdays.
I'm just hyping more because of how crappy the plebeian rubber dome in the office is.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I still haven't got my KeyCool 108II. Meh. Am getting impatient.
> *Pleb*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Not much, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was shipped on the 12th with a delivery time between 7-25 workdays.
> I'm just hyping more because of how crappy the *plebeian* rubber dome in the office is.


You're really digging that word, aren't you?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You're really digging that word, aren't you?


Like a shovel.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I still haven't got my KeyCool 108II. Meh. Am getting impatient.
> *Pleb*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Not much, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was shipped on the 12th with a delivery time between 7-25 workdays.
> I'm just hyping more because of how crappy the *plebeian* rubber dome in the office is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really digging that word, aren't you?
Click to expand...

I find it extremely fitting with rubber keyboards.


----------



## stickg1

Well my girlfriend, who is not tech savvy at all, loves typing on my MX Blues. She took over my main system last night for a few hours to do a bunch of office work. Now I might have to upgrade her keyboard.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Got some new gear for the triple-monitor rig! The Max Nighthawk X8 Backlit Mechanical Keyboard and it is super nice!


----------



## jokrik

btw guys
check this out
http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-c-2189.html

some stuff are on sale like the keycool numpad (i've ordered one, wallet is crying right now)

but yeah that flashget DS PBT is interesting


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I find it extremely fitting with rubber keyboards.


I started calling people with desktops plebs, cause anyone can slap together some parts in a case and call it a "PC", it takes a rare breed to mod/build/OC laptops. Notebooks are special high class









hue


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Got some new gear for the triple-monitor rig! The Max Nighthawk X8 Backlit Mechanical Keyboard and it is super nice!


You sir, have good taste in keyboards


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the triple-monitor rig!


Debezelled?

edit, nvm saw the video, you should totally debezel em.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397263/the-official-debezelled-monitor-club/200_100


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I started calling people with desktops plebs, cause anyone can slap together some parts in a case and call it a "PC", it takes a rare breed to mod/build/OC laptops. Notebooks are special high class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hue


No.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I started calling people with desktops plebs, cause anyone can slap together some parts in a case and call it a "PC", it takes a rare breed to mod/build/OC laptops. Notebooks are special high class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hue
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

I second.
You can still make a "stock" looking PC worth over $5,000 (or more, of course) by having a dull case. And in the same time, put so much love and effort in it that you leave a part of your heart inside the case.

Not the case for rubberdome keyboards. Because the "awesome" models are equally (or more) expensive than a mechanical one that delivers 10x the awesomeness...just simply by typing. Now imagine a mech with all that glossary/display/whatever turns you on.

P.S. Just like the Prodigy is a cube.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I started calling people with desktops plebs, cause anyone can slap together some parts in a case and call it a "PC", it takes a rare breed to mod/build/OC laptops. Notebooks are special high class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hue


No.
Anyway stop it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> #Team Clicky! People who get annoyed by it should be told that they are dirty rubber dome-using peasants and are not part of the mechanical switch master race.
> 
> (first time I've ever done that - I hate Twitter so much)


That's why i want MX Greens next







MOAR CLICK


----------



## azianai

i missed out on the hand measuring
anyway i have a hand spanning from tilde to equal/plus for both hands
about 9.5" stretch, 7.5" tall (?)

im really contemplating either buying a MX Clear board or another Topre board for traveling with my laptop.
hrm...


----------



## Simca

Someone needs to release a mechanical keyboards with RED LEDs, MX Blues, G-Keys and RGB Lighting. I don't care about the price. Make it and it will be bought.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Someone needs to release a mechanical keyboards with RED LEDs, MX Blues, G-Keys and RGB Lighting. I don't care about the price. Make it and it will be bought.


Red LED's and RGB lighting?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Someone needs to release a mechanical keyboards with RED LEDs, MX Blues, G-Keys and RGB Lighting. I don't care about the price. Make it and it will be bought.
> 
> 
> 
> Red LED's and RGB lighting?
Click to expand...

Yeah, so you can have every color in the rainbow... tinted with red.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I second.
> You can still make a "stock" looking PC worth over $5,000 (or more, of course) by having a dull case. And in the same time, put so much love and effort in it that you leave a part of your heart inside the case.
> 
> Not the case for rubberdome keyboards. Because the "awesome" models are equally (or more) expensive than a mechanical one that delivers 10x the awesomeness...just simply by typing. Now imagine a mech with all that glossary/display/whatever turns you on.
> 
> P.S. Just like the Prodigy is a cube.


the "hue" was ta hint that no one should take that post seriously.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Someone needs to release a mechanical keyboards with RED LEDs, MX Blues, G-Keys and RGB Lighting. I don't care about the price. Make it and it will be bought.


I was hoping there'd already be a fully RGB LED mechanical keyboard. but then I realized the only fully RGB LED (non laptop)keyboards ive ever seen in my life time was the alienware tactx, which is a rubberdome. and the razer deathstalker ultimate, which is "chocolate" keycap scissorswitch.
Why isn't RGB more popular?

I'm considering getting a deathstalker ultimate, but its a 250$ keyboard and i'd need a wider desk, so I don't think i'll be getting anytime soon.


----------



## DaveLT

You can always add your own but the main problem with RGB LEDs are : Power consumption. If they cared about that everybody will complain it's really dim
At least my rosewill has so much space in between to add some RGB LED strips


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I second.
> You can still make a "stock" looking PC worth over $5,000 (or more, of course) by having a dull case. And in the same time, put so much love and effort in it that you leave a part of your heart inside the case.
> 
> Not the case for rubberdome keyboards. Because the "awesome" models are equally (or more) expensive than a mechanical one that delivers 10x the awesomeness...just simply by typing. Now imagine a mech with all that glossary/display/whatever turns you on.
> 
> P.S. Just like the Prodigy is a cube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "hue" was ta hint that no one should take that post seriously.
Click to expand...

Oh...









But the Prodigy is still a cube.


----------



## Simca

The G19 and G510 are RGB keyboards (Maybe the G510 isn't fully RBG, but has lots of colors)..but those are membrane keyboards.

I think the reason has to be price..but I would pay up to $250 for a fully RGB keyboard with G-keys.

And leave me alone you meanies, you knew what I meant!


----------



## Jixr

As far as RGB leds go, i think the limitation is they are not like traditional LEDs where you can stick the led through the led holes in a standard cherry switch. they are a cluster of diodes and pretty much have to be directly soldered to the PCB ( otherwise each switch would have tons of little wires running through it.

RGB rubber domes use clear rubber and a bright LED so that they can shine up through the keys and the rubber.

so thats kinda the problem with that. unless someone were to make an all clear cherry switch then i'm not sure how you are going to get what you want.

besides, all the see though keycaps for led boards are crap anyway.

Not a huge fan of backlit keybards ( looks nice, but I prefer my custom caps )

the K70/95 does have individual key lighting, and 3 different lighting profiles and 3 lighting settings
I really liked my 95 when I had it, though ended up returning it in favor of a quickfire XT ( It was too bulky for me and I didn't need the macro keys )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Prodigy is still a cube.


a very pretty cube.









Besides beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Besides beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


QFT.


Spoiler: Truth.




Ignore the mess...and potato photo T.T

FFS WHY IS IT ROTATED



OK, enough derailment.








Back on-topic.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> QFT.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the mess. T.T
> 
> 
> 
> OK, enough derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on-topic.


That's an awesome beer.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hobgoblin's okay in my opinion. I do like some of Wychwood's seasonals though.

What's a topic?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> QFT.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the mess...and potato photo T.T
> 
> FFS WHY IS IT ROTATED
> 
> 
> 
> OK, enough derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on-topic.


----------



## ejohnson

Anyone know of a good case I can put my tenkeyless in?
Would love to find some case that fits the keyboard and the mouse.


----------



## Paradigm84

Thinking of changing the title to "The Hand Size and Beer Talk thread (rubber dome plebs stay out)."


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Anyone know of a good case I can put my tenkeyless in?
> Would love to find some case that fits the keyboard and the mouse.


]

Like for taveling?

if so there are dedicated keyboard bags, to gun/pistol bags, hard cases with foam lining, maybe even a laptop sleeve, use your imaginiation.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thinking of changing the title to "The Hand Size and Beer Talk thread (rubber dome plebs stay out)."


You sir, made it to my sig.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thinking of changing the title to "The Hand Size and Beer Talk thread (rubber dome plebs stay out)."


That is beautiful.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The G19 and G510 are RGB keyboards (Maybe the G510 isn't fully RBG, but has lots of colors)..but those are membrane keyboards.
> 
> I think the reason has to be price..but I would pay up to $250 for a fully RGB keyboard with G-keys.
> 
> And leave me alone you meanies, you knew what I meant!


Unfortunately, there's a limitation of design which means you're stuck with single color LEDs.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Unfortunately, there's a limitation of design which means you're stuck with single color LEDs.


Uhh.....Someone will makes it.

I already see a mech keyboard company making dual color LEDs.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thinking of changing the title to "The Hand Size and Beer Talk thread (rubber dome plebs stay out)."


DO EEEEET!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Uhh.....Someone will makes it.
> 
> I already see a mech keyboard company making dual color LEDs.


The RGB LED's aren't compatible with MX switches though, so the company would have to put a lot of money into R&D to come up with a way around that.

Also there's a big leap from just dual colour to RGB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> DO EEEEET!


Tator might not be so pleased.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The RGB LED's aren't compatible with MX switches though, so the company would have to put a lot of money into R&D to come up with a way around that.
> 
> Also there's a big leap from just dual colour to RGB.
> Tator might not be so pleased.


TEEEEEKNOOOOOWLEJYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> TEEEEEKNOOOOOWLEJYYYYYYYYY


MAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCKKKKKKK.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thinking of changing the title to "The Hand Size and Beer Talk thread (rubber dome plebs stay out)."


LOLOL

AMD GPU presentation going on, interesting and semi boring.
I need to deside if I want to mod my laptop for running an eGPU, or just build a new desktop...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> TEEEEEKNOOOOOWLEJYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> MAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCKKKKKKK.
Click to expand...

*SCIENCE!!!!!!*

*Mad science means never stopping to ask "What's the worst that could happen?"* - Schlock Mercenary


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> *SCIENCE!!!!!!*
> 
> *Mad science means never stopping to ask "What's the worst that could happen?"* - Schlock Mercenary


haha that's pretty cool.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Uhh.....Someone will makes it.
> 
> I already see a mech keyboard company making dual color LEDs.


Dual Color LEDs are easier to set up vs RGB LEDs. Like wise, you have to redesign the circuit in order to handle RGB LEDs, as they draw more power & use variable voltage instead of a fixed voltage.

Like wise, those Dual Color LED boards have only a single color per switch. Not a 3mm dual color LED.

Trust me, I've gone over this with Ducky in the past. It's been a "problem" since the begining as Cherry MX Switches can only house a 3mm LED and the LED is supposed to connect in the same circuit on the PCB as the switch itself.

Potentially you could set up a 3mm LED to a daughter board below the main PCB to give you that freedom of control that you need, but that would cut out some of the functionality of the LEDs (aka your light by On functions) as well as add an incredible amount to costs of the board.

Another issue is just finding a 3mm RGB LED that fits and will work within tolerances.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Pleb.


cup rubber ain't no rubber dome


----------



## Mysticode

Just looking through the K70 product page... if Corsair made a special edition in MX Green, I think it would sell out so fast. Gah this is my dream.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm considering getting a deathstalker ultimate, but its a 250$ keyboard and i'd need a wider desk, so I don't think i'll be getting anytime soon.


As someone who has used a DSU, I would highly recommend against purchasing one (at the very least, for now).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> As someone who has used a DSU, I would highly recommend against purchasing one (at the very least, for now).


I already got my ducky shine 2, so I don't think i'd go for the deathstalker considering I really like the cherry mx blues and I don't know how ell made the razer scissorswitches are made.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got all camera happy on my keyboard

I really need a real camera...


----------



## Simca

I bought the Nikon D5100 and a few lenses..among others a 35mm f/1.8G which is pretty nice. Great for taking dark/low light shots because the pictures don't come out grainy.

It's a cute little small camera for girl sized hands.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I bought the Nikon D5100 and a few lenses..among others a 35mm f/1.8G which is pretty nice. Great for taking dark/low light shots because the pictures don't come out grainy.
> 
> It's a cute little small camera for girl sized hands.


way to make me jelly simca.









I really need a camera but I don't have any money for it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> way to make me jelly simca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a camera but I don't have any money for it.


Go pick some off the tree.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Go pick some off the tree.


money trees don't grow around here T^T


----------



## neo0031

Apparently a friend of mine back home could get me a Quickfire Stealth Red/Blue at company price(?) at about 700 HKD... Excluding shipping/import. Very tempted though.

Just been talking to this old friend and apparently she's a massive mechanical keyboard maniac too.









Edited.... Brain fart on currency abbreviation.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Apparently a friend of mine back home could get me a Quickfire Stealth Red/Blue at company price(?) at about 700 USD... Excluding shipping/import. Very tempted though.
> 
> Just been talking to this old friend and apparently she's a massive mechanical keyboard maniac too.


700USD that's a very very very expensive keyboard... it better give you orgasms as you type for that price









hehe


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 700USD that's a very very very expensive keyboard... it better give you orgasms as you type for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


God damn. EDITED. I'm so sorry. Just got up from like 4 hours sleep. Not thinking/typing right. HKD!!! Hong Kong Dollars! Divide that by 7/8 THEN you get USD value.

Brain fart. Sorry guys!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Looks like i'll be joining the club. My first Ducky purchase.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*
> 
> Looks like i'll be joining the club. My first Ducky purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YOTS? Sweet!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*
> 
> Looks like i'll be joining the club. My first Ducky purchase.


How much did yo get that board? I'm about to get one but having second thoughts about it's $210 price tag where I'm from.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Apparently a friend of mine back home could get me a Quickfire Stealth Red/Blue at company price(?) at about 700 HKD... Excluding shipping/import. Very tempted though.
> 
> Just been talking to this old friend and apparently she's a massive mechanical keyboard maniac too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited.... Brain fart on currency abbreviation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> God damn. EDITED. I'm so sorry. Just got up from like 4 hours sleep. Not thinking/typing right. HKD!!! Hong Kong Dollars! Divide that by 7/8 THEN you get USD value.
> 
> Brain fart. Sorry guys!


Wut.

Either Google is wrong (totally possible) or $700 HKD is $90.27 USD. Which after pay shipping and export does not seem like a deal at all.

https://www.google.com/search?q=700+HKD+to+CAD&oq=700+HKD+to+CAD&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l4.11099j0&sourceid=chrome&espvd=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=93&q=700+HKD+to+USD










I'm confused, or likely missing something.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wut.
> 
> Either Google is wrong (totally possible) or $700 HKD is $90.27 USD. Which after pay shipping and export does not seem like a deal at all.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=700+HKD+to+CAD&oq=700+HKD+to+CAD&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l4.11099j0&sourceid=chrome&espvd=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=93&q=700+HKD+to+USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, or likely missing something.


I should explain. It's not as a good deal as the previous NewEgg QF Stealth deal, or an amazing deal in its own. However.

When taken into consideration my source of economy (UK) and the lack of accessibility to a QF Stealth in the UK, this is considered a deal for ME. The only way I can get a QF Stealth online is eBay from US, which along with Shipping and Import charges, it'll almost double the price in the end. Whereas if I get my friend's deal, depending on the type of switch, about $600 to $700 HKD, and maybe get some cheap shipping, it'll end up cheaper, in a way.

Currency rate is the same, yes. BUT spending GBP in HK economy is quite good when the time is right. (when it is £1 to $16 HKD, instead of £1 to $11 or $13 HKD most times.)

Still, I'm only considering it.









Google is not wrong. According to some laws, HKD and USD exchange rates are always locked a 1:7 point something. Whereas GBP to USD/HKD can fluctuate.







(Oh them Hong Kong Economy lessons are coming back...)


----------



## Jixr

why not a regular quickfire and just find some front printed keycaps?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> why not a regular quickfire and just find some front printed keycaps?


That's my goal. I'm hunting for some keycaps from a QF Stealth. Don't think you can buy them from CM but trying to find a broken one or something like that.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That's my goal. I'm hunting for some keycaps from a QF Stealth. Don't think you can buy them from CM but trying to find a broken one or something like that.[/quote
> 
> You can't, make a WTB: thread on geekhack or something.
> 
> I know you can find some white front prints on ebay, and i'm sure if you look you can find some black front prints online.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That's my goal. I'm hunting for some keycaps from a QF Stealth. Don't think you can buy them from CM but trying to find a broken one or something like that.[/quote
> 
> You can't, make a WTB: thread on geekhack or something.
> 
> I know you can find some white front prints on ebay, and i'm sure if you look you can find some black front prints online.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a guy selling the white front print caps for $43 on ebay but they appear to be sold out. Not sure about white blank keycaps though, might get dirty too fast.
Click to expand...


----------



## BonzaiTree

My Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja (MX Blues) I just bought is my first keyboard with front printed keycaps and I'm loving it.


----------



## neo0031

After HesterDW suggesting, and his pictures showing, I myself am really tempted to get the front print black translucent set from MaxKeyboards. My only gripe is that PERSONALLY I am not keen on it being lit through the whole cap. Otherwise perfect set though... Tempted indeed.


----------



## Jixr

White caps are fine, I've had mine for a bit and have only had to wash them once, and that was so I could get them nice and clean for some photos.

I do suppose If I ever order a custom set for my keyboard at work I could sell off my front print stealth caps.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> White caps are fine, I've had mine for a bit and have only had to wash them once, and that was so I could get them nice and clean for some photos.
> 
> I do suppose If I ever order a custom set for my keyboard at work I could sell off my front print stealth caps.


Well keep me in mind of you do.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 700USD that's a very very very expensive keyboard... it better give you orgasms as you type for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


I could see that being inconvenient after a while.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I could see that being inconvenient after a while.


But it could make work and homework a whole lot more fun. Productivity would skyrocket!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well keep me in mind of you do.


Me too







Of course I'd have less of a chance/reason since I'm not in the US...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> But it could make work and homework a whole lot more fun. Productivity would skyrocket!


I don't think it would. Every keystroke would send you practically convulsing.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't think it would. Every keystroke would send you practically convulsing.


but think of the endurance that'll train!


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I would never want to have sex again because typing would be the only thing that would keep me remotely intrigued.


----------



## Jixr

thatesculatedquickly.jpg


----------



## DaveLT

Jeremy Clarkson on pressing the M button in the 1M - "It's like the feeling you get when Piers Morgan is set on fire"
(I know it's not accurate but you get my point)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


FTFY.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I could see that being inconvenient after a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I would never want to have sex again because typing would be the only thing that would keep me remotely intrigued.


----------



## UZ7

This just came in









Just replaced my G15 v1 that served me 7 years, still works but needed to move on to something better


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't think it would. Every keystroke would send you practically convulsing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I would never want to have sex again because typing would be the only thing that would keep me remotely intrigued.


Whoa now, we're talking about degrees. I wasn't thinking pressing any single key would give you an instantaneous crotch-crushing-mind melting orgasm.

More like it would after typing for a while, slowly build up as you type sort of thing.

Kind of reminds me of a case study in psych class (second year University) where rats had their brains wired up to a machine so that when they pressed a button an electrical impulse would trigger an orgasm.

The rats would just press the button over and over and eventually die of exhaustion. No joke.

But anyways, yeah. Keyboards and stuff.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Whoa now, we're talking about degrees. I wasn't thinking pressing any single key would give you an instantaneous crotch-crushing-mind melting orgasm.


wait people don't have orgasms like that? what...


----------



## Crazy9000

Now I know why those golf clubs are men only.


----------



## Sniping

pretty sfw thread we got going on here


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> pretty sfw thread we got going on here


How so? I mean, a lot of people's coworkers have issues with the noise from mechanical keyboards, so this is pretty NSFW.


----------



## Jixr

I'm starting to think about trading in my qfr for an xt. I have both 1 at work and 1 at home, same switches, but the xt just feels so much nicer to type on ( i think because its a bit lower and the case exposes more of the key where imo the qfr case kinda eats the keys a bit. hm....


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm starting to think about trading in my qfr for an xt. I have both 1 at work and 1 at home, same switches, but the xt just feels so much nicer to type on ( i think because its a bit lower and the case exposes more of the key where imo the qfr case kinda eats the keys a bit. hm....


Aren't they identical minus the number pad? Both costar builds I think.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nubbinator

Updated pics of the new wood case I'm working on. I just have to do the foot and finish it all in Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Updated pics of the new wood case I'm working on. I just have to do the foot and finish it all in Arm-R-Seal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What type of wood are those?

As a professional carpenter and an enthusiast I really admire your work. Cutting, planing, sanding, staining, and finishing such small pieces of wood can be tedious and time consuming. Well down.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What type of wood are those?
> 
> As a professional carpenter and an enthusiast I really admire your work. Cutting, planing, sanding, staining, and finishing such small pieces of wood can be tedious and time consuming. Well down.


Thanks. Woodworking is one of those things that helps keep me sane while I'm looking for a job. It is tedious and time consuming, but it's also relaxing and helps me center myself, if that makes sense. The hardest part of all of it isn't actually the finishing, but making sure I get all the holes for the standoffs in the precise place and identical depth. The finishing is time consuming, especially for the USB cutout, but not so difficult. And on finishing, I tend to avoid stains and gravitate toward wood dyes and finishes like Danish oil and Arm-R-Seal. I just hate how many stains start to hide the grain.

On that case, it's Purpleheart and Red Gum. I'm doing another one for someone that's going to be Red Gum and Padauk and will actually be a travel case with a removable lid. I'm also thinking of doing one for myself that's Padauk since I have some nice rich red Padauk or Purpleheart and Walnut with a single stripe of Padauk or Purpleheart down the middle of the case and a Walnut foot. If I had the money for it, I'd do Ebony and Padauk, but that would be incredibly expensive.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Aren't they identical minus the number pad? Both costar builds I think.


For the most part yes, there are some very very very slight differences, the rubber coating is a more durable compound than was on the current QFR's ( future qfs will be in black only and have the new compound )

the Xt is not as tall as the qfr and the case top is close to the plate, so the keys are a bit more exposed. some slight changes in the legends as well.
( this is the minor details keyboard lovers obsess over lol )

@Nubb, is that basically a box your are laying the plate in are is the plate actually secured to the wood somehow?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

That's such a pretty keyboard, wow.


----------



## Simca

Not my thing.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> @Nubb, is that basically a box your are laying the plate in are is the plate actually secured to the wood somehow?


I've drilled holes for standoffs and installed them and screwed the PCB into that. It's tricky since I have to get something like six of them perfectly spaced and at a constant depth, otherwise the PCB won't screw in to all of them and the PCB won't be a constant height. That keyboard is a Pure, so it doesn't have a plate. If I wanted, I could flip the keyboard upside down and it would stay in the case with no issues. There's a hole in the backside for the USB cable and it will have a foot attached to the bottom of the case to give it a rake later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That's such a pretty keyboard, wow.


Thanks. Projects like that are fun. Time intensive, but fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not my thing.


You're fine to feel however you want, but why not be more constructive?


----------



## Simca

What's there to be constructive about? I could tell you not to use wood, but obviously that wouldn't change your mind about what you think looks good. That's why I said it's not my thing. I didn't say it sucked. Just not to my tastes. I wouldn't use wood on a keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

The only thing I have to say (which is completely my opinion) is that I am not a big fan of the colored keys on it, I like the esc key (cant remember the name of those keycaps) but all the others are so so.

I know the next keyboard I am getting though, its going to be a "mini" keyboard like that


----------



## neo0031

nubbinator, I gotta ask you something, as I'm so not familiar with it, but I should be. I play guitar and look into kinds of woods and SHOULD know the feel differnce. But sadly I don't.

So I gotta ask. The different types of woods you use, do they feel different? I know I might sound crazy here, but I know different woods do have different level of touch to it. And either you or some other have mentioned before, it's more "comfortable"? I personally do not understand how it is more comfortable and would like to know your insights. Also, do the key "thumps" from the switches sound... better? Acoustic help from wood?

Love you craft.







Not my personally desk thing, but beautiful nonetheless. (I like my things matte and flat and boring.







)

Thanks man.

EDIT: Also, to join the discussions above. As a graphics designer, I am loving the CMYK keys combo thing.


----------



## Simca

The CM Storm Quickfire TK so cheap. Makes me want to buy it just to have a blue keyboard but I really want the XT version.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> nubbinator, I gotta ask you something, as I'm so not familiar with it, but I should be. I play guitar and look into kinds of woods and SHOULD know the feel differnce. But sadly I don't.
> 
> So I gotta ask. The different types of woods you use, do they feel different? I know I might sound crazy here, but I know different woods do have different level of touch to it. And either you or some other have mentioned before, it's more "comfortable"? I personally do not understand how it is more comfortable and would like to know your insights. Also, do the key "thumps" from the switches sound... better? Acoustic help from wood?


Yeah, different woods feel different based upon their density, grain structure, how well they're sanded, and the finishes you use. I actually really like the feel of a well sanded piece of wood and some nice tung oil or the like. Polys make the wood feel slick and I've never been a big shellac person.

And, so you don't feel so bad, most guitars aren't finished in just oil, they generally have some sort of lacquer, varnish, or polyurethane on them which really makes the different woods feel the same.

As for more comfortable, I've said I prefer wood wrist wrests to foam ones for that reason, but I don't know that I'd say some woods are more comfortable than others necessarily. I definitely prefer the feel of some woods to others though. For example, I love the finished look of high density woods like ebony, bloodwood, and purpleheart, but I don't like the feel of them as much. Some get an almost plastic like feel to them.

As for acoustics, I haven't played around with too many different woods, but it does change the sound a little. Whether it's more acoustically pleasing is up to individual taste though. I do like the sound of it, though I like the sound of it in my poplar case lined with suede more than the sound in the red gum and purpleheart case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Love you craft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my personally desk thing, but beautiful nonetheless. (I like my things matte and flat and boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> EDIT: Also, to join the discussions above. As a graphics designer, I am loving the CMYK keys combo thing.


And that's what I mean by constructive. I don't get why people go into a thread like this and say "ehh, I don't care for the work you did". There have been many things people have done that aren't my favorite, but I can appreciate the work they did on it. Saying "not my cup o' tea, but I appreciate the work" goes a lot further than just saying, eh, I don't like it. Same with something like how about these two woods or some design like _x_.


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for the in depth feedback nubbinator. Your work/photos always impress me. Great work properly photographed.

Would love to see (not a request. This *bleep*'s expensive.) an ebony (dark) keyboard with engraved white print.... nom.


----------



## Simca

So you just want someone to stroke your ego. I'm sorry.

I really like the work you put into it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The CM Storm Quickfire TK so cheap. Makes me want to buy it just to have a blue keyboard but I really want the XT version.


I was looking around everywhere and seeing it for 99...then I saw the Amazon price (and I have Prime







)

http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-Mechanical/dp/B00A378L4C

Debating getting this so I can use it at work....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I was looking around everywhere and seeing it for 99...then I saw the Amazon price (and I have Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-Mechanical/dp/B00A378L4C
> 
> Debating getting this so I can use it at work....


Some other users here have reported using mechanical keyboards have yield bad results with their bosses/colleagues... And you're looking at a blue switch keyboard as well... Good luck...!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I was looking around everywhere and seeing it for 99...then I saw the Amazon price (and I have Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-Mechanical/dp/B00A378L4C
> 
> Debating getting this so I can use it at work....


I exclusively use MX blues, so I can attest my love for them. That being said, please don't be that guy. They're only fun to hear when you're the one typing.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks for the in depth feedback nubbinator. Your work/photos always impress me. Great work properly photographed.
> 
> Would love to see (not a request. This *bleep*'s expensive.) an ebony (dark) keyboard with engraved white print.... nom.


Welcome. I really recommend you go to some place that has more wood than just pine. You'll really get to see how different woods can feel and get an idea of how their grain behaves. You can even see how dramatically different the same kind of wood can be in color and in grain structure from board to board.

And I'd love to be able to do something like that with ebony. Aside from the cost though, I'd have to do a lot of jointery/milling of ebony to do a glue up of appropriate size that I could then cut down. Ebony is a pain not only because of cost, but also because it's impossible to find ebony planks, only smaller blanks and an occasional small board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So you just want someone to stroke your ego. I'm sorry.
> 
> I really like the work you put into it.


No, I want people to either give constructive criticism or to keep their mouth shut. I don't mind people telling me that there are ways to improve my work. In fact, I encourage that. What I don't like is people who have nothing of substance to add just saying, eh, I don't like it. I see plenty of things on here I don't like, but I don't go around being rude and telling people that I don't like their hard work. It's called being tactful or polite. In my house, we called it Thumper's rule: "If you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all".


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> No, I want people to either give constructive criticism or to keep their mouth shut. I see plenty of things on here I don't like, but I don't go around being rude and telling people that I don't like their hard work.


Simca's comment wasn't rude. I really think you are overreacting.


----------



## DaClownie

I agree with Crazy9000 there, it wasn't rude, per se... however it wasn't really bringing anything to the table.

As I hear on sports radio all the time... it's a tonality thing... not what you say but how you say it.

"Looks nice but not my thing" feels better than "not my thing" even though there's really no difference. Either way, Nice work and do what you love


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> No, I want people to either give constructive criticism or to keep their mouth shut. I see plenty of things on here I don't like, but I don't go around being rude and telling people that I don't like their hard work. It's called being tactful or polite. In my house, we called it Thumper's rule: "If you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all".


Constructive criticism? (this is bad because A and B and could be improved with C): Acceptable
Regular criticism? (I don't like it): Unacceptable
Constructive praise? (I like it because X, Y, and Z): Acceptable but very uncommon
Regular praise? (I like it): Acceptable

I don't see any difference between not-constructive feedback at all when it comes to being helpful. "I like it!" improves skill or outlook as much as "I hate it!" though the latter is a bit less friendly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Everyone keep it civil and move on please.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Constructive criticism? (this is bad because A and B and could be improved with C): Acceptable
> Regular criticism? (I don't like it): Unacceptable
> Constructive praise? (I like it because X, Y, and Z): Acceptable but very uncommon
> Regular praise? (I like it): Acceptable
> 
> I don't see any difference between not-constructive feedback at all when it comes to being helpful. "I like it!" improves skill or outlook as much as "I hate it!" though the latter is a bit less friendly.


If people in here were perfectly honest with themselves, they'd admit that everyone that posts pics in here does so because they want praise. People don't post in here to have people go "meh," they do so because they want people to say that's cool or that looks nice or where'd you get that or how did you do that. There's a little bit of showing off because wanting validation is a basic part of the human experience. We want to fit in and feel accepted.

That said, I would much prefer constructive praise and criticism to blanket praise. Both of those help me grow in the work I do. Validation is nice, but constructive validation and constructive criticism really help me to do better work in the future. I like to learn and grow and both of those help me do so. Validation helps you feel accepted, but negative comments really do nothing to help foster acceptance and community. All I'm saying is to foster acceptance, provide constructive comments, be they negative or positive, or to say nothing at all.

And I think DaClownie hit the nail on the head with it being a tone thing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Whoa drama I didn't start o.o


----------



## Simca

Yeah, but again we go back to the reason I don't like it. It's not that I didn't like your work. I didn't even know you made it. I simply don't like wood keyboards. You could be a master wood craftsman and I still would not like the keyboard because I don't like wood with my keyboard. It's that simple. Just like people give praise with nothing more added I give my opinion and if you want to know more you ask. You asked, so I told you I don't like wood then you freaked out. Sorry dude, but lighten up. Your work on the keyboard was never in question. It was the material used. It would be like using an ocean green keyboard and me being "meh". I don't like ocean green keyboards. So relax. Your did a nice job making it..I just don't like wood. I think I've said it enough that you understand the issue now.

Also, this isn't your house. Your rules aren't in effect here. You wanting me to keep my "mouth shut" is about the same as me saying I don't like it, only worse actually.


----------



## neo0031

ANNND it's done and explained, views are shared. No more hostility present. Awesome. Everyone (of age) have a Jägerbomb on me.


----------



## Simca

Jagerbombs taste disgusting IMO.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ANNND it's done and explained, views are shared. No more hostility present. Awesome. Everyone (of age) have a Jägerbomb on me.


gotz any rum?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ANNND it's done and explained, views are shared. No more hostility present. Awesome. Everyone (of age) have a Jägerbomb on me.


Make it a Poloma with grapefruit juice instead of grapefruit soda and you have a deal.


----------



## neo0031

Disaronno and coke, guys. Tastes like Dr Pepper (favourite soft drink. The one and only) and alcoholic.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

i'll throw back shots of spiced rum with no chaser :3
10shots later i'm still good, anyone wanna try me?


----------



## Crazy9000

New drinking game:

Whenever you hit shift, you take a shot.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> New drinking game:
> 
> Whenever you hit shift, you take a shot.


-looks-

seattle, hmmm

you see to have a kitty in your pants.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> New drinking game:
> 
> Whenever you hit shift, you take a shot.


My computer asked me if I want to turn on sticky keys


----------



## DaClownie

lol i win so much


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> New drinking game:
> 
> Whenever you hit shift, you take a shot.


I think I'd be drunk in about 1 minute.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh Simca you silly demigod.
I like wooden keyboards, they make me feel...comfy. Especially with a soft clicking sound. I can imagine typing on one of those.









And I refuse to play the Shift game.


----------



## neo0031

The Shift game... Let's just say if I played I'd be able to build my planned rig and a set of Ducky + Filco if I had that much money to spend on vodka...









Also, I'd be hospitalized.


----------



## HesterDW

Oh god...The Shift Game reminds me of a game I played a couple weeks ago. You pick red or black and whenever your color is dealt you have to chug. Halfway through the hand I realized I was in for a looooong night.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, any of you had any issues with the CM Storm Trigger on Windows 8? The keyboard works but the app is getting stuck at "Checking for new OTF macros", can i get any help ?







Thank you.


----------



## kyismaster

throwing a shot in the dark here,

would you guys buy dampeners like :









http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html

If I made them cheaper?

say 10 dollars shipped for a 40A set and 9 dollars for a 30A set?

shipping prices vary for international orders obviously.

A -ratings rate the softness of the material. 90A = hard, 30A = softest i can make it. 50A is pretty much the lowest you can find at most hardware stores if your lucky.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

I've recently gone clack, and I'll NEVER go back.


----------



## kyismaster

just for those who have misses that want a quieter clack so they wont come back to give you a thwack for being too clickety clack.


----------



## user18

QFR owners -- how much current is the board rated to draw? I'm wondering if it would work with a raspberry pi, which can supply about 120 mA.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Some other users here have reported using mechanical keyboards have yield bad results with their bosses/colleagues... And you're looking at a blue switch keyboard as well... Good luck...!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I exclusively use MX blues, so I can attest my love for them. That being said, please don't be that guy. They're only fun to hear when you're the one typing.


Guys, don't worry. I'm not a piece of male genitalia.

I have my own office, not cubicles, and when I got my filco majestouch 2 (with MX Blues) I had it delivered to my workplace, and ended up trying it out there for a couple hours.

After typing for a bit I went to the guy in the office next to mine (there's only 2 other offices where I work, it's the upstairs in a plant) and went to say sorry if I was annoying him, I just wanted to test it out.

He said he couldn't even hear it. So I'm all good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> gotz any rum?


Ugh, definitely not joining in on the shift game right now.

My friend has been working out in Edmonton for months and came back for the weekend, along with my friend who's been in Toronto. So we got together last night.
Today I had the worst hangover I think I've ever had--my buddy who drove us home this morning (err...afternoon) was in the same boat.

My friend who was working in Edmonton brought back a bottle of booze for each of us, so we all ended up sharing and mixing.
Had vodka, mead, pumpkin spice whiskey (apparently it's a thing), scotch, beer (one of which was 12%). Ughhh. Why...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simca

Maybe a wooden keyboard with wooden keycaps with MX greens and a wood headphone stand with wood headphones like LCD2s would be nice.

All wood matching of course.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

every just key mash and faceroll on your keyboard to hear that clickclack?

omg its joygasmic.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> every just key mash and faceroll on your keyboard to hear that clickclack?
> 
> omg its joygasmic.


I'm not the only person who did that when it came in the mail? Well, good to know I'm not _too_ crazy.


----------



## HPE1000

Next on my wish list:

http://www.banggood.com/Keycool-USB-22-Keys-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switch-p-82936.html

http://www.banggood.com/KBC-Poker-2-Mini-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Brown-Switch-p-85196.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Is there a reason that site is being mentioned so frequently? It seems everyone is posting about it suddenly, I hope what happened last time with that site isn't happening again.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is there a reason that site is being mentioned so frequently? It seems everyone is posting about it suddenly, I hope what happened last time with that site isn't happening again.


Linus mentioned banggood in one of his videos a couple weeks ago. That might be it?


----------



## HPE1000

Probably, I found out about it before that though.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> QFR owners -- how much current is the board rated to draw? I'm wondering if it would work with a raspberry pi, which can supply about 120 mA.


I'll plug my brand new QFR into my Pi tomorrow (bit drunk now!) for you dude, I don't know how much it draws but I'll tell you if it works!!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope what happened last time with that site isn't happening again.


What happened last time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Next on my wish list:
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/Keycool-USB-22-Keys-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switch-p-82936.html
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/KBC-Poker-2-Mini-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Brown-Switch-p-85196.html


The Poker is definitely on my wishlist as well. Some keysets look so much better on 60%.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably, I found out about it before that though.


Hipster alert...!

Kidding. Had to.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What happened last time?


An issue with it being advertised on the site improperly.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hipster alert...!
> 
> Kidding. Had to.


----------



## fragamemnon

Erm it's the first site I found the KeyCool keyboard I found on.








(And I was also the first to purchase it there, too.)

And so far it's free shipping + quite nice customer support. I already had a couple of questions and all of them were answered lightning fast. And accurate.


----------



## Jixr

Got bored, decided to sand and paint my other QFR, got my fancy blue one, and then my other one is gonna be yellow with the stock keycaps.

Also while I was at it I ended up swapping out my red switch for a black for my esc key for my blue custom board.

I ran out of yellow paint on my mx blue QFR case, it turned out decent for the little amount of work i put into it. Yellow frame with the black keycaps makes it look very Batman ish.

I'm gonna have to sand it back down and go to the store and get some more paint tomorrow to finish it up. I'm not a fan on the yellow ( i just happened to have it laying around ) I think i'm going to go with a crazy Idea I have for the color next time.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5642_zps5505f626.jpg.html

I'm not too sure if I wanna keep it yellow or not. ( it looks even more mario than my blue one )

I really was thinking of sanding the yellow down, doing a white base coat, then getting some of the glow in the dark paint and see how well that works out.

What do you guys think of the yellow. Looks like something I would find in the batcave.


----------



## Spykerv

Just got a new keyboard.

Love the topre's, may not be as fun as blues for typing, but whoa oh man are they good. I almost went with the HHKB but without arrow keys I felt it wasn't worth it, and no real force, wanted a smaller keyboard


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got bored, decided to sand and paint my other QFR, got my fancy blue one, and then my other one is gonna be yellow with the stock keycaps.
> 
> Also while I was at it I ended up swapping out my red switch for a black for my esc key for my blue custom board.
> 
> I ran out of yellow paint on my mx blue QFR case, it turned out decent for the little amount of work i put into it. Yellow frame with the black keycaps makes it look very Batman ish.
> 
> I'm gonna have to sand it back down and go to the store and get some more paint tomorrow to finish it up. I'm not a fan on the yellow ( i just happened to have it laying around ) I think i'm going to go with a crazy Idea I have for the color next time.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5642_zps5505f626.jpg.html
> 
> I'm not too sure if I wanna keep it yellow or not. ( it looks even more mario than my blue one )
> 
> I really was thinking of sanding the yellow down, doing a white base coat, then getting some of the glow in the dark paint and see how well that works out.
> 
> What do you guys think of the yellow. Looks like something I would find in the batcave.


I'm not a fan of yellow. but im far more interested in darker colors, like purples reds blacks


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know if I want to paint one of my tops white since I have some white paint sitting around. I think I am going to try to hold off and get some red paint later on and do that.


----------



## kyismaster

wish they made QFTK outer shells like they do for the rapids.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got bored, decided to sand and paint my other QFR, got my fancy blue one, and then my other one is gonna be yellow with the stock keycaps.
> 
> Also while I was at it I ended up swapping out my red switch for a black for my esc key for my blue custom board.
> 
> I ran out of yellow paint on my mx blue QFR case, it turned out decent for the little amount of work i put into it. Yellow frame with the black keycaps makes it look very Batman ish.
> 
> I'm gonna have to sand it back down and go to the store and get some more paint tomorrow to finish it up. I'm not a fan on the yellow ( i just happened to have it laying around ) I think i'm going to go with a crazy Idea I have for the color next time.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5642_zps5505f626.jpg.html
> 
> I'm not too sure if I wanna keep it yellow or not. ( it looks even more mario than my blue one )
> 
> I really was thinking of sanding the yellow down, doing a white base coat, then getting some of the glow in the dark paint and see how well that works out.
> 
> What do you guys think of the yellow. Looks like something I would find in the batcave.


I actually really like that. Do you have a Microsoft phone? That would match perfectly with a Yellow Windows phone.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Debezelled?
> 
> edit, nvm saw the video, you should totally debezel em.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397263/the-official-debezelled-monitor-club/200_100


Will do as soon as I find suitable replacements, just in case.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new keyboard.
> 
> Love the topre's, may not be as fun as blues for typing, but whoa oh man are they good. I almost went with the HHKB but without arrow keys I felt it wasn't worth it, and no real force, wanted a smaller keyboard


You managed to move from blue to topre?
Currently still in love with the clicks, tried topre switch and still wasnt for me
but I really love the look of HHKB


----------



## neo0031

Hot damn! I usually hate yellow on... everything. But this looks so good! The Nokia comparison says it all.

Beautiful job Jixr.


----------



## funfortehfun

Have had a mech for a while, just haven't posted it in. It's an MX 3800 from Cherry - got it for dirt cheap in China.








Compared with other Cherry MX Blue keyboards, the click of this one is much bolder and deeper. Other Cherry MX Blue keyboards, like Filcos/CMs, have a lighter and more hollow click.


----------



## HPE1000

^ So that has standard blue switches in it with lower profile key caps on it? Interesting

I think I am going to buy the keycool 22 key numpad tomorrow, someone talk me out of it!

I am going to have to find some keycaps for it, but I think I am going to have to wait until I get it so I can know what height each row is since it isn't a standard numpad layout. I might wait to get the caps until I can memorize the layout of it since it has extra features and buttons on it. Then I will probably get all blank blacks and possibly put a new coat of black on it since that keycool name on the top doesn't look all that great.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ So that has standard blue switches in it with lower profile key caps on it? Interesting
> 
> I think I am going to buy the keycool 22 key numpad tomorrow, someone talk me out of it!
> 
> I am going to have to find some keycaps for it, but I think I am going to have to wait until I get it so I can know what height each row is since it isn't a standard numpad layout. I might wait to get the caps until I can memorize the layout of it since it has extra features and buttons on it. Then I will probably get all blank blacks and possibly put a new coat of black on it since that keycool name on the top doesn't look all that great.


Don't buy it.


----------



## neo0031

Don't buy it.

Do you REALLY need it. Ask yourself. You're all fine and dandy without it now...









Don't buy it.


----------



## HPE1000

It's either this or a chromecast, or both!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ So that has standard blue switches in it with lower profile key caps on it? Interesting
> 
> I think I am going to buy the keycool 22 key numpad tomorrow, someone talk me out of it!


Don't buy it!
get an orbweaver instead


----------



## Simca

Don't buy chromecast either. What do you need it for? You don't. You're just buying into the media telling you you need this and the price is good.

That said, I just laid eyes on the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja in Italian Red. I almost came on the spot. That said red switches only ruined it for me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Don't buy it!
> get an orbweaver instead


I would buy one in a second if I used any professinal programs where I could set each key to an important macro.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't buy chromecast either. What do you need it for? You don't. You're just buying into the media telling you you need this and the price is good.
> 
> That said, I just laid eyes on the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja in Italian Red. I almost came on the spot. That said red switches only ruined it for me.


I am not buying into the hype lol, it would be nice to use for watching netflix late at night.









As for the italian red filco, yeah, its amazing and I am trying to hunt down similar paint so I can do that to one of my qfr tops.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would buy one in a second if I used any professinal programs where I could set each key to an important macro.


gaimz?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> gaimz?


I do not play many games to be honest.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I do not play many games to be honest.


no professional apps...not much gaming...

What do you do?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I do not play many games to be honest.


Same to be honest. I got a mechanical keyboard to improve all aspects of my PC experience, not just gaming. Sure, I love gaming with it, and it was the main reason why I got it. But I still jump back to a controller most of the time. Only games I KB+M are MMOs, and Hawken (only shooter.)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not buying into the hype lol, it would be nice to use for watching netflix late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the italian red filco, yeah, its amazing and I am trying to hunt down similar paint so I can do that to one of my qfr tops.


Wonder if there are any places that would do painting like that on a keyboard for a reasonable fee.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no professional apps...not much gaming...
> 
> What do you do?


Nothing I guess lol

Stare at my monitors and listen to music.

*@Paradigm or anyone tbh*

*I can post my extra keyboard pictures for the KOTM in the thread right? I usually see people posting their extra pictures in the thread since there is only one official picture, but this month nobody has done it and I don't want to do anything wrong since this is the first time I have entered.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wonder if there are any places that would do painting like that on a keyboard for a reasonable fee.


I have gotten pretty good at painting in the past couple months so I wouldn't need to do that.


----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My past three/only paintjobs, sadly I used the wrong clear coat on the mouse and didn't let it cure so I had to remove the paint.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nothing I guess lol
> 
> Stare at my monitors and listen to music.
> .


I can understand that.
I pretty much browse PC forums, sometimes mess with games, and watch unboxing and tech videos on youtube, and ofc music :/

I'm trying to get back into mmorpgs so I can play at a top teir level again. I wanna be a top dog again like I was 2+years ago. I miss that.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not buying into the hype lol, it would be nice to use for watching netflix late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the italian red filco, yeah, its amazing and I am trying to hunt down similar paint so I can do that to one of my qfr tops.


you have a computer no? lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My past three/only paintjobs, sadly I used the wrong clear coat on the mouse and didn't let it cure so I had to remove the paint.


how? i can never get paint to cure like that. It always turns into like a gel. :|


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you have a computer no? lol


Yea but I cant see my screens from my bed









I could just control/send video to my television that is in front of my bed with my phone which would be nice.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


I really really like those grey keycaps.

where can you get them?
Also

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Alien-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/230972266528

That is Literally the alienware logo, but someone added a mouth... Is it possible to remove that? I might wanna get that key cap if I can remove that stupid mouth.
Would love to match suit with my alienware system.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> how? i can never get paint to cure like that. It always turns into like a gel. :|


The mouse paint turned to gel, I used acrylic clear coat for that and used it 2 days after I painted and it wasn't good enough, although for the keyboard and controller I used enamel clear coat and after just a day it was harder than the mouse was and after a week it seemed even harder. Its not auto quality hard, but I can scratch at it with a screw driver using light/medium pressure without problems, harder pressure leaves slight scratches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I really really like those grey keycaps.
> 
> where can you get them?
> Also
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Alien-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/230972266528
> 
> That is Literally the alienware logo, but someone added a mouth... Is it possible to remove that? I might wanna get that key cap if I can remove that stupid mouth.
> Would love to match suit with my alienware system.


Yeah, those were the wasd dark greys, I am liking them more now.

As for the keycap, I am not really sure, if the paint is on the top you probably could scratch it off using a knife or something, but if the black is under the clear I wouldn't think so. I think how those keycaps like that are made is that it is a clear plastic on the bottom and then the black paint/plastic on the top so I do think you could probably scratch the mouth off. I am not sure, others here might know better.


----------



## neo0031

The black should be above the clear. Magical Eskimo (user here) bought a similar cap from Geek_Feng (same shop you linked) recently. You should ask him.

But my first thought was yeah, just knife scratch it off. My current QF TK caps are like that and you can feel the indent difference slightly on your finger. I would think it would be possible to scratch such a tiny part off...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My past three/only paintjobs, sadly I used the wrong clear coat on the mouse and didn't let it cure so I had to remove the paint.


I think those were amazing. The green on the mouse looked lovely. I wish I could do that myself. I would paint everything.


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-R4-Fire-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/330836412056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d07630698

reminds me of ocn


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ So that has standard blue switches in it with lower profile key caps on it? Interesting
> 
> I think I am going to buy the keycool 22 key numpad tomorrow, someone talk me out of it!
> 
> I am going to have to find some keycaps for it, but I think I am going to have to wait until I get it so I can know what height each row is since it isn't a standard numpad layout. I might wait to get the caps until I can memorize the layout of it since it has extra features and buttons on it. Then I will probably get all blank blacks and possibly put a new coat of black on it since that keycool name on the top doesn't look all that great.


Bought mine recently, and just came in
not really recommended, the blues are mushy compare to my other blues
build is not solid, but you cant expect more from that price


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> The black should be above the clear. Magical Eskimo (user here) bought a similar cap from Geek_Feng (same shop you linked) recently. You should ask him.
> 
> But my first thought was yeah, just knife scratch it off. My current QF TK caps are like that and you can feel the indent difference slightly on your finger. I would think it would be possible to scratch such a tiny part off...


I have been summoned.

The keycap - if it's anything like the one I bought (which it probably is) then the designs are part of the plastic so that light from LEDs can get through. I can't really see any way of changing the design on the keycap.

What you could do is message geek_feng on either eBay or Geekhack and ask if he'll do that key without the mouth, it could be a copyright issue though, but you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't buy chromecast either. What do you need it for? You don't. You're just buying into the media telling you you need this and the price is good.
> 
> That said, I just laid eyes on the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja in Italian Red. I almost came on the spot. That said red switches only ruined it for me.


Yeah, that's sexy. Kind of wish I had bought that instead of mine...but like you Red switches would be a deal breaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My past three/only paintjobs, sadly I used the wrong clear coat on the mouse and didn't let it cure so I had to remove the paint.


Dude, can you do a tutorial? I'd love to learn how to paint some stuff like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nothing I guess lol
> 
> Stare at my monitors and listen to music.


Pretty much what I do now









I think it's from working at a computer all day long now, but I just never feel like gaming anymore. But I still like modding, building, and upgrading my computer...for no real reason


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Bought mine recently, and just came in
> not really recommended, the blues are mushy compare to my other blues
> build is not solid, but you cant expect more from that price
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KeycoolNumpad_zpsc9e48360.jpg.html


Probably because they aren't plate mounted(not sure), which is actually not that bad because I could turn them into ghetto greens if I wanted to.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> Probably because they aren't plate mounted(not sure), which is actually not that bad because I could turn them into ghetto greens if I wanted to.


Edit: misread


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Bought mine recently, and just came in
> not really recommended, the blues are mushy compare to my other blues
> build is not solid, but you cant expect more from that price
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KeycoolNumpad_zpsc9e48360.jpg.html


that mouse made me cringe.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You managed to move from blue to topre?
> Currently still in love with the clicks, tried topre switch and still wasnt for me
> but I really love the look of HHKB


Not exactly, I had a friend who owns a blue switch and I used it a bunch for typing and gaming. Personally I used to use a brown for roughly 2 years. I still love browns, but going to Topres wasn't much of a switch at all in terms of when the switch activates and linearity. I was thinking of going Reds but decided to go for a small board and what is considered semi high end outside of like the HHKB Pro S or Poker II with CNC'd metal shell.

Overall pretty happy with purchase, sure feels great, but it might be some Buyer bias. I mean, if it doesn't work out I might switch to a FC660M if they come in Reds or Clears, or get a blue board for once.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *@Paradigm or anyone tbh*
> 
> *I can post my extra keyboard pictures for the KOTM in the thread right? I usually see people posting their extra pictures in the thread since there is only one official picture, but this month nobody has done it and I don't want to do anything wrong since this is the first time I have entered.*


Include as many pics as you want in the thread (within reason), but you can only submit one to be put in the poll.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that mouse made me cringe.


I had it before this NAOS 5000, it was meh.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that mouse made me cringe.


I love my R.A.T5, I play a lot of shooters and such and it works well for me, especially the precision aim button for sniping in BF3.
I have a naga molten edition for any MMO gaming I do, too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I love my R.A.T5, I play a lot of shooters and such and it works well for me, especially the precision aim button for sniping in BF3.
> I have a naga molten edition for any MMO gaming I do, too.


forgive me i made that sound rude, im sorry.

I had a few friends that got a rat and then they had problems and madcatz refused to honor warranty. didn't put them in a good light for me, you know?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Not exactly, I had a friend who owns a blue switch and I used it a bunch for typing and gaming. Personally I used to use a brown for roughly 2 years. I still love browns, but going to Topres wasn't much of a switch at all in terms of when the switch activates and linearity. I was thinking of going Reds but decided to go for a small board and what is considered semi high end outside of like the HHKB Pro S or Poker II with CNC'd metal shell.
> 
> Overall pretty happy with purchase, sure feels great, but it might be some Buyer bias. I mean, if it doesn't work out I might switch to a FC660M if they come in Reds or Clears, or get a blue board for once.


I'm really trying to love topre board, but I just can't
I'm gonna give HHKB another shot, so in love with the layout!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> forgive me i made that sound rude, im sorry.
> 
> I had a few friends that got a rat and then they had problems and madcatz refused to honor warranty. didn't put them in a good light for me, you know?


I'm in a pursue of the perfect mouse to be honest
I love the weight adjustment
recently changed to steelseries sensei, but the problem is the weight since I play a lot of FPS games ; switching from a wireless to wired is just shockingly good in term of the lag

but most of all, I hate cables
the only good looking , customizable mouse I could find is this rat 9
unless... suggestion?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm really trying to love topre board, but I just can't
> I'm gonna give HHKB another shot, so in love with the layout!
> I'm in a pursue of the perfect mouse to be honest
> I love the weight adjustment
> recently changed to steelseries sensei, but the problem is the weight since I play a lot of FPS games ; switching from a wireless to wired is just shockingly good in term of the lag
> 
> but most of all, I hate cables
> the only good looking , customizable mouse I could find is this rat 9
> unless... suggestion?


I dunno i have a unique grip because of muscle problems and the only mouse ive ever found that was comfortable for me was the naga epic/2012 with the "claw" grip," it just so happened to be the mouse that i needed for mmorpgs. funny how that works out.

Actually, There's the Razer Ouroboros highly adjustable and wireless/wired hybrid. check that out.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I love my R.A.T5, I play a lot of shooters and such and it works well for me, especially the precision aim button for sniping in BF3.
> I have a naga molten edition for any MMO gaming I do, too.
> 
> 
> 
> forgive me i made that sound rude, im sorry.
> 
> I had a few friends that got a rat and then they had problems and madcatz refused to honor warranty. didn't put them in a good light for me, you know?
Click to expand...

You only say that because he mentioned he has a Naga and you know it.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dunno i have a unique grip because of muscle problems and the only mouse ive ever found that was comfortable for me was the naga epic/2012 with the "claw" grip," it just so happened to be the mouse that i needed for mmorpgs. funny how that works out.
> 
> Actually, There's the Razer Ouroboros highly adjustable and wireless/wired hybrid. check that out.


I'm staying out of razer zone, had bad experience with their product
I found their product doesnt last very long

I'm leaning towards logitech G602 or G700... still not sure


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm staying out of razer zone, had bad experience with their product
> I found their product doesnt last very long
> 
> I'm leaning towards logitech G602 or G700... still not sure


My Salmosa is now my work mouse, I upgraded simply because I wanted to, its now 4 years old....








The Lycosa on the other hand, was a sub standard product, so like many manufacturers its a bit of every experience, nobody is perfect unfortunately .
p.s. the Lycosa still works, it's just not very good, and squeaks...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> forgive me i made that sound rude, im sorry.
> 
> I had a few friends that got a rat and then they had problems and madcatz refused to honor warranty. didn't put them in a good light for me, you know?


Nah I don't think you sounded rude. It's one of those love/hate type mice








That's a shame about madcatz not honoring the warranty, if I had a problem with mine I'd be sure to make them honour the warranty, I'm the type of person that likes to make sure anywhere I buy from will honour their warranty lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm staying out of razer zone, had bad experience with their product
> I found their product doesnt last very long
> 
> I'm leaning towards logitech G602 or G700... still not sure


I dunno my naga is well over a year old. still fine still working great, and their support is ok.

what i will tell you the G600...that was one of the most painful mice i have ever used. after 20minutes it felt like my hand was bleeding from the top. my hand cant handle flat topped mice. it hurts so much to use them. one of the reasons i saw the rat... left a physical twing of pain just seeing it


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm using a R.A.T. 9 at the moment, it's fairly comfortable but it's just not really accurate enough for my taste. Got a good deal on a Mionix 8200 (like $50) so will pick that up later today!


----------



## CptAsian

What happened to the keyboards?








Just sayin'.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Include as many pics as you want in the thread (within reason), but you can only submit one to be put in the poll.


I'll try to keep it under 5 pictures


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Include as many pics as you want in the thread (within reason), but you can only submit one to be put in the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep it under 5 pictures
Click to expand...

I was going to say under 10 but ok.









Mechanical Keyboard Club - Now including hand sizes, mice, beer and other random stuff.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm staying out of razer zone, had bad experience with their product
> I found their product doesnt last very long
> 
> I'm leaning towards logitech G602 or G700... still not sure


my mamba is pegging in at 3 years and strong, and the original battery still manages to charge


----------



## Jixr

Blah, i goofed up painting my other QFR case. Attempt at a glow in the dark case fail. Oh well. I'll try again. In to the trash the case goes. I still have 3 left.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Blah, i goofed up painting my other QFR case. Attempt at a glow in the dark case fail. Oh well. I'll try again. In to the trash the case goes. I still have 3 left.


I would take it from you if we lived closer lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would take it from you if we lived closer lol


Well, Since the case was already busted from the start ( it was warped and had some broken tabs ) I goofed up and should have let the white base coat dry completely for a few days, I just let it dry all after noon, wet sanded it ( as i've discovered wetsanding before its fully cured leaves smoother results ) and as soon as I hit it with a light layer of the glow paint it orange peeled. ( the top layer of the white was dry but not the inner layers, and with the rapid drying of the glow paint it pretty much peeled the paint off right down to the bare plastic. )

If i wanted to I could have saved it, but it would have taken more time to sand everything and clean up than it takes to sand a new case.

I'll try again soon. ( though going to hold off for a while, got kinda burnt out on keyboard modding for awhile )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> my mamba is pegging in at 3 years and strong, and the original battery still manages to charge


Guess its the matter of luck, I'm gonna stick with my rat til I can get a hold of G602
anyway enough with the mouse









does anyone already get a hold of the new CM aluminium keyboard?
It look so damn good....

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/Mech/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Blah, i goofed up painting my other QFR case. Attempt at a glow in the dark case fail. Oh well. I'll try again. In to the trash the case goes. I still have 3 left.


how did you fail exactly?


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, my one that was damaged in shipping also was warped from shipping, it bends back into place after I snap it onto the keyboard but it is bent a bit.

The top that I have already painted has slight orange peel to it (less than most cars tbh) but for my next one I am going to aim for 0% orange peel, even if it takes me days to paint/sand down.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> how did you fail exactly?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol better luck next time

I've managed to repaint my QFR case twice, i was afraid the third time I sanded it
the plastic would just be to thin to use

but it still survived!


----------



## Jixr

yeah I could save it if i really wanted to, but i'll just sand down another case.

And the reason why my blue one came out so well is because I think I probably spent an entire week of painting, sanding, polishing, wetsanding, painting, sanding etc.

I'm really really happy with the way it came out.

But customizing these things is starting to put a hurt on my wallet. I think my blue board already has about $150 into it and several hours of work. I really need to sell off my mx blue QFR to fund the rest of my customization ideas for my last 3 cases and getting some custom caps made for my XT. and I'm also trying to get another 670 depending on how much strain BF4 puts on it.

Thing I learned when I used to build custom motorcycles for track racing, Pretty is pretty expensive.

I'm starting to regret buying blank keycaps, they look nice, and I thought I knew my keyboard well, but I often have to hunt down keys. If I can sell one of my extra boards I'll buy a white front printed set on ebay. I often find myself typing more on my blue switches since it has the stock keycaps as I can see the lettering ( epsc in games like starcraft where I don't know all the short cuts yet


----------



## HPE1000

I got used to the blank keys very fast, I knew even if I did not like it that i would still force myself to learn.

As for the cost of customizing these, yeah, its not cheap, keycaps, paint, and time invested is not great, but it's pretty fun to see the end result!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

One of the best things about getting this keyboard.. I can have long nails again!

Couldn't have long nails on my scissorswitch keyboards.









I love this keyboard.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> One of the best things about getting this keyboard.. I can have long nails again!
> 
> Couldn't have long nails on my scissorswitch keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this keyboard.


And because OCN is poo, 



 at 13 seconds in.


----------



## HPE1000

Interested to see what other people get, that is more just my natural speed rather than how fast I can go, I could probably bump it up 10-20 if I tried harder.



I will probably get destroyed but whatever.

http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english


----------



## xV1ral

Blank keys 4 lyf!!! Even my boyfriend has begrudgingly gotten used to them, and he's not even a tech person. He types faster than some of the people in my office now.

Typing with long nails, I have never understood. How does it work, why does it not drive you crazy?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Blank keys 4 lyf!!! Even my boyfriend has begrudgingly gotten used to them, and he's not even a tech person. He types faster than some of the people in my office now.
> 
> Typing with long nails, I have never understood. How does it work, why does it not drive you crazy?


well they aren't that long. and I still use the pads of my fingers to contact the keys because of how my hands are oriented to the keyboard.


----------



## fragamemnon

Welp... Not bad for a first attempt. But I got a word wrong.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Interested to see what other people get, that is more just my natural speed rather than how fast I can go, I could probably bump it up 10-20 if I tried harder.
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get destroyed but whatever.
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english


I can't get even close... Just hitting 70...

But with my membrane I can nearly/only hit 60. Also, typing on a mechanical keyboard, especially touch typing, just feels so, SO much better.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I cant even attempt a typing test because of how awful my letter input is.


----------



## Simca

I just did it once and figured that was the most accurate means of testing your speed.

That and I have to begin studying so here..this is how I usually type, could have fixed the errors but I usually finish the word then backspace to fix words and this didn't allow you to do that.



Still not used to typing on this mechanical keyboard, but I'm not saying that's holding me back.


----------



## pocketdrummer

Awaiting confirmation of my club membership!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Interested to see what other people get, that is more just my natural speed rather than how fast I can go, I could probably bump it up 10-20 if I tried harder.
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get destroyed but whatever.
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english


i cant type proper english >>;;

punctuation fails me.

[/url]

T_T


----------



## Jayjr1105

http://play.typeracer.com/ ftw


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> well they aren't that long. and I still use the pads of my fingers to contact the keys because of how my hands are oriented to the keyboard.


Yea, at that length, my nails would drive me insane. My fingers come in contact with the keys almost vertically, so that may be why. I blame the short period of piano lessons when I was 10.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Yea, at that length, my nails would drive me insane. My fingers come in contact with the keys almost vertically, so that may be why. I blame the short period of piano lessons when I was 10.


my right hands nails are all messed up from playing rockband bass since theirs a double strum and the rest bridge there's no thumb plucking so my nails take a beating since all you do is up strum.
tears the hell outta my nails.

On a scissorswitch keyboard though,i cant have long nails though because the way my fingers are oriented to the keys, my nails come in direct contact with the keys. I had to cut my nails below just before the white stops to be comfortable on a scissorswitch. but with my ducky we'll see how long my nails can be before they irritate me.


----------



## kyismaster

it seems like i type faster on my mech than my domes :|


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i cant type proper english >>;;
> 
> punctuation fails me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> T_T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's still good! People in this forum are just exceptional.

With my wireless Logitech membrane keyboard at work, first try I got 85 wpm with one mistake:



I'll post results at home when I try with my mechanical.

*Edit:* Second try, still on membrane got 94 WPM


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Membership list is up to date.


----------



## kyismaster

my fingers have two left feet is all.


----------



## fragamemnon

Nobody commented on my 108wpm. I feel sad and neglected.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Nobody commented on my 108wpm. I feel sad and neglected.


Oh, I thought I did lol, that is nice!

I have a friend who can go ~130+ on these tests though :/


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm only getting around 70wpm tonight. D:


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Nobody commented on my 108wpm. I feel sad and neglected.


Well someone's needy!









Just kidding, it is a really nice score! I was more motivated to try myself and forgot.
Curious to see what my mechanical keyboard score will be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh, I thought I did lol, that is nice!
> 
> I have a friend who can go ~130+ on these tests though :/


Wow, that's fast!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

i'll do one later to see how bad dyspraxia is of a handicap.


----------



## Paradigm84

This is irritating, my brain attempts to autocorrect whilst I'm typing because the sequence of words makes no sense and I end up having to correct every other word. D:


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm only getting around 70wpm tonight. D:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This is irritating, my brain attempts to autocorrect whilst I'm typing because the sequence of words makes no sense and I end up having to correct every other word. D:


i know right?

my forceps are starting to crap from this -____- i type so much more smoothly when i dont have to think about this.

doesnt help that i cant really see either,

its like "is that word... plant, or planet" ffffffff-focus, FOCUS. -stares at blurry screen-


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, no single typing test can be truly accurate though, a test such as that will yield a a lower result than it would be if your typing speed was measured from how fast you type out a passage of text that you have remembered or are making up.

I'd also argue for people like me who "correct" the psuedo-random collection of words as we type, our speed would be less on such a test compared to a passage of sensible writing we are looking at.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Typeracer is the best to me







... i really really increased my speed typing on there. I typed this justnow on my macbookpro. I type faster on my DuckyShineII though.; probably 7wpm faster on average than when i type on my macbookpro


----------



## Simca

I actually prefer typing words at random. I think it's a true test of how fast you can write. I'd argue though that having the words disappear and the 2nd row move up when you finish a line definitely slows you down. I wish it didn't move at all and I could just have my eyes scroll to the next line instead of have the computer do it. that definitely slowed me down.

Typing symbols and numbers definitely slows me down, although working with numbers at work, I've learned to speed up my number usage more than before. It was a bit embarrassing when I took a typing test and hit 100WPM on letters and then on the number pad test I was at like 26. They were like uh wat?

I was like "I never use the number pad"

______________________

I'm done, I can't take it anymore. Someone tell me where to buy this right now:






Skip to 1:10

Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja with Italian Red Paint.


----------



## Pebruska

So i took the test... twice and my score was 27 both times... is this bad?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So i took the test... twice and my score was 27 both times... is this bad?


@[email protected]


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> @[email protected]


yeah i know, but it feels somehow awkward writing with my TK (blue)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So i took the test... twice and my score was 27 both times... is this bad?


That's a really good score if you're typing with one hand while on acid.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So i took the test... twice and my score was 27 both times... is this bad?


To give you an idea, I get 70 and I type with 4 digits (can't be bothered to learn with all 10).


----------



## Simca

Paradigm. Where can I get my Italian Red Majestouch 2 Ninja?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, no single typing test can be truly accurate though, a test such as that will yield a a lower result than it would be if your typing speed was measured from how fast you type out a passage of text that you have remembered or are making up.
> 
> I'd also argue for people like me who "correct" the psuedo-random collection of words as we type, our speed would be less on such a test compared to a passage of sensible writing we are looking at.


I can't speak for random words versus a remembered passage, but I did find this test to be much easier than other random word tests I've done in the past.

Most of those used big complicated random words, or threw in lots of strange symbols and syntax-- I remember I did it twice and got in the 70's both times.

This has a lot of short, simple words and I found it MUCH easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I actually prefer typing words at random. I think it's a true test of how fast you can write. I'd argue though that having the words disappear and the 2nd row move up when you finish a line definitely slows you down. I wish it didn't move at all and I could just have my eyes scroll to the next line instead of have the computer do it. that definitely slowed me down.
> 
> Typing symbols and numbers definitely slows me down, although working with numbers at work, I've learned to speed up my number usage more than before. It was a bit embarrassing when I took a typing test and hit 100WPM on letters and then on the number pad test I was at like 26. They were like uh wat?
> 
> I was like "I never use the number pad"
> 
> ______________________
> 
> I'm done, I can't take it anymore. Someone tell me where to buy this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 1:10
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja with Italian Red Paint.


I never used the number pad until this job--now I use it constantly, so I've become really fast at it.

I agree though, when I first started using it, it was extremely awkward. Where is there a numpad test?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Paradigm. Where can I get my Italian Red Majestouch 2 Ninja?


I only know where to get UK layout versions.


----------



## CptAsian

I'll be honest, I'm not the most accurate typist.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> yeah i know, but it feels somehow awkward writing with my TK (blue)


how do you like your TK? ive had mines since nov of 2012,







2 weeks before release.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> how do you like your TK? ive had mines since nov of 2012,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks before release.


Well i think its really good keyboard but it's my first so there's nothing to compare to, and i think blues aren't for me or i just suck at typing.
And in my defense i'm not that good at typing random words fast, long sentences that i have in my mind on the other hand, well i pretty much suck at that too but not that much


----------



## Simca

I want to buy a CM Storm XT with custom keycaps and have it painted Ferrari Red.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I want to buy a CM Storm XT with custom keycaps and have it painted Ferrari Red.


Do it. I prefer my XT to my QFR, I can't really put my finger on it, but my XT ( same switch as my QFR, bought at the same time ) feels better to type on. I think the slightly thinner bezel and heavier weight make it my choice over the QFR.

Though the XT has a newer rubber compound and will probably take more work to sand off.


----------



## funfortehfun

This was at 100WPM, don't have confirmation but you can hear it.






This was a spreadsheet I compiled a while back from typingtest.com:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ajxuav-VPGOKdGVYd3ZLLS0zT2ZqdlFzbjNTa3NCYnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I hate dyspraxia


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate dyspraxia


For a person with dyspraxia you just crushed me in that test! You're so much better at me in that! I think I average about 40 words per minute or so.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> For a person with dyspraxia you just crushed me in that test! You're so much better at me in that! I think I average about 40 words per minute or so.


just remember well not sure if i told eveyrone this I've been using keyboard since I was a small child, and I can't physically write anymore so im soley reliant on a qwerty for written communications.
by that reason alone I should have a far better wpm then that, but ofc I have massive amounts of errors to fix in my words so.... I still manage to have a 7th of my words entered incorrectly even after instinctive correction.
Itss still impressive I guess, im disappointed tbh
I could do the test without correction to see just how much error there really is... but im not at my desk...

edit:


:/


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> For a person with dyspraxia you just crushed me in that test! You're so much better at me in that! I think I average about 40 words per minute or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just remember well not sure if i told eveyrone this I've been using keyboard since I was a small child, and I can't physically write anymore so im soley reliant on a qwerty for written communications.
> by that reason alone I should have a far better wpm then that, but ofc I have massive amounts of errors to fix in my words so.... I still manage to have a 7th of my words entered incorrectly even after instinctive correction.
> Itss still impressive I guess, im disappointed tbh
> I could do the test without correction to see just how much error there really is... but im not at my desk...
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> :/
Click to expand...

Hey! You're better than 3/4 of the users.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey! You're better than 3/4 of the users.


yeah I see the positive but im still frustrated.


----------



## Simca

I remember being in typing class in 6th grade and this girl used to be able to type over 150wpm. She was like a robot. It honestly looked like she wasn't even typing anything and was just spamming keys..but we watched her type and she really typed that fast. Even now I type in "bursts" of speed. I also don't use "home row." Does anyone? I use:

Left hand:
Pinky on A
Ring Finger on S and D
Middle Finger on D and F
Index finger on G
thumb off the keyboard below space bar.

Right hand:
Thumb off the keyboard below space bar.
Index finger on M.
Middle finger on L.
Ring finger on ; and '
Pinky on Enter

I also don't use my thumbs to press the space bar, I use my right index finger.


----------



## HPE1000

I use home row, although I do use my right index finger for the space bar, it just feels more natural.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I remember being in typing class in 6th grade and this girl used to be able to type over 150wpm. She was like a robot. It honestly looked like she wasn't even typing anything and was just spamming keys..but we watched her type and she really typed that fast. Even now I type in "bursts" of speed. I also don't use "home row." Does anyone? I use:
> 
> Left hand:
> Pinky on A
> Ring Finger on S and D
> Middle Finger on D and F
> Index finger on G
> thumb off the keyboard below space bar.
> 
> Right hand:
> Thumb off the keyboard below space bar.
> Index finger on M.
> Middle finger on L.
> Ring finger on ; and '
> Pinky on Enter
> 
> I also don't use my thumbs to press the space bar, I use my right index finger.


Middle: W
ring: A
index: D
pinky: Shift
Thumb: space

right
index: mouse 1
midde: mouse 2









honestly I don't know, my fingers just connect with the keys automatically.

but I use my index middle and ring fingers most often
my mind calls out a key and a finger finds it
I use my thumbs to strike space, and I use my pinkies opposite to the input key hand to strike shift. Although I almost always hit period with my right index finger.


----------



## fragamemnon

Yep. My style of writing is a bit crooked as well. I usually have my:

left hand:
pinky on shift (using it for navigation and modifies -> Ctrl, Shift, Tab; sometimes A and Z when I'm already typing);
ring on A, although I cover Tilde-Q-W-A-S-X when typing;
middle finger rests on W, covering E-R-D-F mostly when typing;
Index rests on D/F; covering R-T-F-G-C, possibly quite often H, V and Y; B varies between left and right index fingers

right hand:
index finger rests on K, used primarily for U, J, N, M, often K and the overlapping letters;
The finger stays on either O or L, used for I, O, L, comma and full stop
ring rests on P or ; and covers mostly brackets, backspace and apostrophe.
pinky goes for both slashes, sometimes apostrophe and Enter

Actually it all depends on what I'm typing. I've caught myself that when I am concentrated on the word I am typing in the moment, I type slower and make a lot of mistakes; for maximum effectiveness my eyes are already located on the next couple of words so that I already assume the most comfortable hand position for the following text.

Wow, I just realized all this while typing the post. Now it feels awkward.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well someone's needy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, it is a really nice score! I was more motivated to try myself and forgot.
> Curious to see what my mechanical keyboard score will be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh, I thought I did lol, that is nice!
> 
> I have a friend who can go ~130+ on these tests though :/


Stop being silly and taking me that serious, I was kidding.









Indeed there are people who can type very fast. It's awesome watching them.

Edit: Damn this plebeian gummy-dome keyboard at the office. I would probably not even break the 80wpm mark on it








Want my KeyCool in already (just checked yesterday, still hadn't arrived).


----------



## Swag

Is there any plans to release a Ducky Shine 3 TKL?

An update on the QFR, I returned it. I had 2 reasons, the key sizes felt really different from my Ducky and I kept constantly clicking the wrong key whenever I was typing up an essay which was kind of annoying but the deciding factor to me was the fact that when I saw the aluminum body of the Ducky Shine 3, I was in love.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm really trying to love topre board, but I just can't
> I'm gonna give HHKB another shot, so in love with the layout!
> I'm in a pursue of the perfect mouse to be honest
> I love the weight adjustment
> recently changed to steelseries sensei, but the problem is the weight since I play a lot of FPS games ; switching from a wireless to wired is just shockingly good in term of the lag
> 
> but most of all, I hate cables
> the only good looking , customizable mouse I could find is this rat 9
> unless... suggestion?


Someone on reddit told me that they like many were on the verge of switching back to their browns/clears. But this guy decided to spend like 1+mos exclusively using his realforce. Eventually he just loved the feel too much to ever go back to his browns.

So far, for some minor programs in Java and VHDL and a paper, I haven't gotten a ton of use out of them YET.

Hopefully you end up liking the experience with the HHKB more than your first, if not you have your ergoclears, which are pretty schweet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

*randomly facerolls her keyboard*
*taps them with her nails*

omg im in love with this keyboard.

it feels amazing and I get to have my nails back

oh
my
god

joygasms


----------



## Swag

Not as accurate as I want to be. Cherry MX Reds are a bit hard to get used to but until I get a new keyboard I gotta deal with it. I wish I was a better touch typist. I had to keep looking down to see where my fingers were.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> *randomly facerolls her keyboard*
> *taps them with her nails*
> 
> omg im in love with this keyboard.
> 
> it feels amazing and I get to have my nails back
> 
> oh
> my
> god
> 
> joygasms


Btw I tried _literally_ facerolling on the BW once I got it. It was not good.
Facerolled again on the rubberdome after that. Felt okay.








I felt let down.

But then I started typing on the mech and it was K.


----------



## ranviper

Far too many pages without pics.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I am building my new desk tomorrow so I will post my mechanical on the new desk is that ok?


----------



## fragamemnon

Spoiler: Nope.



[insert lemongrab unacceptable image here]



Post one now and later some more. Because... you know.. because... umm.. yeah, because comparison?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Far too many pages without pics.


FINE!

Have some pics of my Ducky Mini


----------



## fragamemnon

Dude...

That is so pretty








I can't get my languished stare away from it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

very nice krullmeister

and yes I will do a before and after photo, the old desk is not pretty though, it was cheap!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I remember being in typing class in 6th grade and this girl used to be able to type over 150wpm. She was like a robot. It honestly looked like she wasn't even typing anything and was just spamming keys..but we watched her type and she really typed that fast. Even now I type in "bursts" of speed. I also don't use "home row." Does anyone? I use:
> 
> Left hand:
> Pinky on A
> Ring Finger on S and D
> Middle Finger on D and F
> Index finger on G
> thumb off the keyboard below space bar.
> 
> Right hand:
> Thumb off the keyboard below space bar.
> Index finger on M.
> Middle finger on L.
> Ring finger on ; and '
> Pinky on Enter
> 
> I also don't use my thumbs to press the space bar, I use my right index finger.


Well I guess I'm the weird one









I always start in home row, though I don't always go right back to it as I'm typing.
Sometimes I find my index more on ' v ' than f and...

You know what, I realized as I'm typing that I only start in home row. Then my fingers end up just sprawled over those general areas.
In between words and pauses my left-index tends to rest on ' v ' and my right hand is sprawled.

However, I do use all of my digits--and *only use my thumbs for the spacebar.*
I find it incredibly awkward to use anything else.


----------



## Krullmeister

Thanks guys!









Gonna be even better looking when I get the Aluminium case I ordered for it!

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47376.0

Hoping I can get it later this month!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well I guess I'm the weird one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always start in home row, though I don't always go right back to it as I'm typing.
> Sometimes I find my index more on ' v ' than f and...
> 
> You know what, I realized as I'm typing that I only start in home row. Then my fingers end up just sprawled over those general areas.
> In between words and pauses my left-index tends to rest on ' v ' and my right hand is sprawled.
> 
> However, I do use all of my digits--and *only use my thumbs for the spacebar.*
> I find it incredibly awkward to use anything else.


I learned mine the traditional
A S D F J K L ; '

I learned how to use all my fingers but on my right side I only use my thumb, index, middle, and the only use for my ring and pinky is backspace and enter lol...

I always go for those nubs on the keyboard to find F and J to get me back to centered orientation and I never look at the keyboard as I'm used to the entire layout including numpad. I learned fast from back when I was a kid, hanging out on IRC/D2 and watching late night trying not to get caught by my parents with the lights off lol.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah I never look at the keyboard anymore either, and I'm generally the same. The nubs are helpful!

Although I do use all of my fingers when typing.

It's funny though, I don't type normally when inputting passwords. I type really weird when putting passwords in.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be even better looking when I get the Aluminium case I ordered for it!
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47376.0
> 
> Hoping I can get it later this month!


see that's one of those wallet emptying sites, I saw the LCARS thread..... nuff said


----------



## neo0031

Krullmeister that is beautiful....


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> see that's one of those wallet emptying sites, I saw the LCARS thread..... nuff said


I've noticed.... not that this site is that much better, OCN has emptied my pockets more than once due to too much want and too little cash









And that LCARS thread..... Keeping a close eye on that... +rep for that, need some new caps for my G2PRO, grey is getting a tad dull. Using the rest of my blanks for the letters and so on but still not too exciting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Krullmeister that is beautiful....


Appreciate it! KOTM entry coming up when I get my case


----------



## BakerMan1971

You're right krullmeister, I shall just get my salary fired directly at OCN etc....

I am definitely up for a group buy of those LCARS caps, to sit on my PLU ML87, although why do I keep getting tempted by the Keycool 87II? its the backlighting I suppose, I don't necessarily need it but it's pretty......

right now to wait for your aluminium shiny shiny pictures


----------



## Simca

If I didn't love smashing all the keys to the bottom I might actually type faster than 99WPM.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I didn't love smashing all the keys to the bottom I might actually type faster than 99WPM.


QFT. Can't stop bottoming them out.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> QFT. Can't stop bottoming them out.


This.


----------



## xV1ral

My Ducky Mini just came in last night too! Time to photobomb this thread!










This is the box! A lot of people have expressed disdain for the Ducky Mini logo, but I think it's quite cute!


The keyboard. It indeed looks *a lot* like the Poker 2 that I got earlier this year.


The keycaps looked somehow "off" to me. I don't know if I've just been staring at PBT and POM for too long, but they looks really cheap and unusually narrow.



LEDs on brightest setting.


LEDs on lowest setting.

Other than the keycaps and LEDs (and of course the ISO layout), it looks identical to my Poker. Oh, I also noticed that the center LED on the caps lock is always on. There is another LED slightly to the right of the key that turns on when caps lock is on, like on the Poker. But since one LED is always on, it's a bit difficult to tell if caps lock is toggled at a glance.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Far too many pages without pics.


This thread's not just for pictures of mechanical keyboards.









Also the poll for the September KOTM is up here, ALL HAIL TO REDUCED-SIZE KEYBOARDS.









And the thread is up for the October KOTM here, it's been a while year since the competition first started.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> My Ducky Mini just came in last night too! Time to photobomb this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the box! A lot of people have expressed disdain for the Ducky Mini logo, but I think it's quite cute!
> 
> 
> The keyboard. It indeed looks *a lot* like the Poker 2 that I got earlier this year.
> 
> 
> The keycaps looked somehow "off" to me. I don't know if I've just been staring at PBT and POM for too long, but they looks really cheap and unusually narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs on brightest setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs on lowest setting.
> 
> Other than the keycaps and LEDs (and of course the ISO layout), it looks identical to my Poker. Oh, I also noticed that the center LED on the caps lock is always on. There is another LED slightly to the right of the key that turns on when caps lock is on, like on the Poker. But since one LED is always on, it's a bit difficult to tell if caps lock is toggled at a glance.


The little Ducky on the spacebar is really cute...


----------



## Simca

Name of the company is called Ducky. People are upset when there's a logo of a ducky on spacebar. Wat.

My Ducky Shine 3 snake is hungry though, keep your ducky safe.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Name of the company is called Ducky. People are upset when there's a logo of a ducky on spacebar. Wat.
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 snake is hungry though, keep your ducky safe.


I'm not upset. I wish they made a key set with different cute Duckies.







A mama ducky, a baby ducky, and one where the spacebar is a road and the keys right above it are cute Duckies crossing the road.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The little Ducky on the spacebar is really cute...


I think it looks so much better than the mohawk Ducky logo. The Ducky Mini logo is what I think of when I hear "ducky".


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The little Ducky on the spacebar is really cute...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks so much better than the mohawk Ducky logo. The Ducky Mini logo is what I think of when I hear "ducky".
Click to expand...

Kind of reminds me of my blue, yellow, and red Duckies I used to have when I took a bath.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm not upset. I wish they made a key set with different cute Duckies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama ducky, a baby ducky, and one where the spacebar is a road and the keys right above it are cute Duckies crossing the road.


This needs to happen. Nao.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Name of the company is called Ducky. People are upset when there's a logo of a ducky on spacebar. Wat.
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 snake is hungry though, keep your ducky safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset. I wish they made a key set with different cute Duckies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama ducky, a baby ducky, and one where the spacebar is a road and the keys right above it are cute Duckies crossing the road.
Click to expand...

Stahp. You're giving me diabetes.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hello, I'm a new user to mechanical keyboards and noticed that WASD offers keycap sets with customizations. I've been messing around with some of them and I cant seem to find a look I would like and I had a question because I saw the keys with images.

Can WASD keyboards print keycaps in certain custom fonts or just predefined fonts? I noticed a user can change fonts and was curious about that customization as well as the custom little images.

I have cherry MX Blue switches and would like to customize the keyboard with a particular font that goes thematic with my gaming rig, which isn't a standard font. Any information would be helpful, thank you.

~Franbunny Alice Viera

Sent this email to WASD, What do you think their answer will be?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hello, I'm a new user to mechanical keyboards and noticed that WASD offers keycap sets with customizations. I've been messing around with some of them and I cant seem to find a look I would like and I had a question because I saw the keys with images.
> 
> Can WASD keyboards print keycaps in certain custom fonts or just predefined fonts? I noticed a user can change fonts and was curious about that customization as well as the custom little images.
> 
> I have cherry MX Blue switches and would like to customize the keyboard with a particular font that goes thematic with my gaming rig, which isn't a standard font. Any information would be helpful, thank you.
> 
> ~Franbunny Alice Viera
> 
> Sent this email to WASD, What do you think their answer will be?


"Is your rig in a Prodigy case?"

Sorry, I just can't behave myself.








It's fine, WASD are cool guys. You can simply upload an image of what you want and they will imprint/etch it on the cap.


----------



## Jixr

I have two custom text spacebars, they are very nice, and quick turn around. Rumor has it if you send in keycaps they can customize them for you if you ask nicely.

BUT! according to their blog they will discontinue custom images/text soon, so the sooner the better.

( though their colors are not always consistant. I have 2 red caps ordered about 4 months apart, one is much lighter and has an orangy tint and one thats a deep red )


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Name of the company is called Ducky. People are upset when there's a logo of a ducky on spacebar. Wat.
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 snake is hungry though, keep your ducky safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not upset. I wish they made a key set with different cute Duckies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mama ducky, a baby ducky, and one where the spacebar is a road and the keys right above it are cute Duckies crossing the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stahp. You're giving me diabetes.
Click to expand...

I'll just leave this here.



Spoiler: Quack Quack Quack


----------



## HesterDW

Put some liner underneath my PCB to dampen any case resonance. I'm pretty sure I notice a difference, but not sure if it's just placebo. The keys sound deeper to me when bottoming out.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I didn't love smashing all the keys to the bottom I might actually type faster than 99WPM.


Agreed. With the way the web apps are they are largely inaccurate ... I can dish out 120wpm (I love bottoming out) when i'm typing a document but with those web apps they are just a mess


----------



## HPE1000

I am painting my other top tonight, it's going to be white and the bulk of the work should be done by the morning depending on how the paint dries.

My replacement top still has not showed up, might email them by the end of the week.


----------



## HPE1000

Hmm


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm


reminds me of my radiator. on another note, are we not supposed to bottom out our keys when typing or what? it just doesnt feel right if i dont bottom them out.


----------



## HPE1000

The "proper" way is to not bottom them out, but whatever









I am going to wet sand and continue painting soon, I might buy a cheap 20 dollar set of keycaps or something to match the white.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I will buy these, for 17 dollars and free shipping, why the heck not.


----------



## HPE1000

i got em


----------



## HesterDW

Purple board....put em on the purple board.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I will buy these, for 17 dollars and free shipping, why the heck not.


I ordered the same set. Currently it's shipped out and I am waiting patiently!


----------



## Badwrench

Finally got around to playing through the single player on Heart of the Swarm. Loving it with the buckling springs!


----------



## HPE1000

Nice^

I put on far too thick of a final coat for tonight, lots of wet sanding in my future I am afraid lol


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice^
> 
> I put on far too thick of a final coat for tonight, lots of wet sanding in my future I am afraid lol


Thanks.

It happens. At least these tops are pretty easy to sand with all the flat surfaces.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice^
> 
> I put on far too thick of a final coat for tonight, lots of wet sanding in my future I am afraid lol


What kinda paint are you using?


----------



## HPE1000

If I am not mistaken I think it is rust oleum high performance enamel, flat white.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> i got em


Look nice for $17.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Look nice for $17.


It might take a couple weeks to get here, but I am in no rush since it will give the top panels paint time to cure


----------



## BakerMan1971

ok fragammemnon here's the before and after pics of new desk with PLU ML87








Before.......


and now with the new desk










btw this thread goes quite quickly so the Ducky mini is great & cute








and those keycaps for $17 where from???


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have two custom text spacebars, they are very nice, and quick turn around. Rumor has it if you send in keycaps they can customize them for you if you ask nicely.
> 
> BUT! according to their blog they will discontinue custom images/text soon, so the sooner the better.
> 
> ( though their colors are not always consistant. I have 2 red caps ordered about 4 months apart, one is much lighter and has an orangy tint and one thats a deep red )


Which is too bad. My next keyboard will be a Red and I want an X-wing for the escape key so I can say "Red Leader, standing by!"

As for inconsistencies in the red color, red is notoriously difficult to consistently mold in ABS. I'm not sure what plastic WASD uses, but red isn't a fun color in general.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok fragammemnon here's the before and after pics of new desk with PLU ML87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before.......
> 
> 
> and now with the new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this thread goes quite quickly so the Ducky mini is great & cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those keycaps for $17 where from???


banggood.com


----------



## BonzaiTree

^ I really like it!

I'm not generally a fan of glass for tables and that but I might consider it for a desk. That smoked glass looks slick.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers guys
I was going to go for something easy/wood from the Swedish flat packer, but this caught my eye on amazon, the build quality is actually good for the money, made by a company called Piranha (it's not bit me yet).
It's a very glossy black btw, will be a cow to keep clean, and I know the wife will be on my back about that









and HPE1000 thats where I got my keyboard, not bad for a ship over from China deal.


----------



## HPE1000

Slightly upsetting, I am just going to let it sit for the whole day and sand parts of it down tomorrow, while 90% of the keyboards paint is going perfect, there are a couple parts of it that formed bubbles... It's SO hard to paint with white because you can't see how it's going on :/


----------



## Nivacs

New Ducky Zero









http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mcreasser/media/WP_20131001_23_26_06_Pro_zps581fd198.jpg.html

http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mcreasser/media/WP_20131001_23_00_49_Pro_zps1712fb51.jpg.html


----------



## HesterDW

_Click Clack_ pow, officer down. GGGGG unit!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Click Clack_ pow, officer down. GGGGG unit!


For shame!

Having a Japanese Maple Leaf on your keyboard. That breed is so destructive!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Click Clack_ pow, officer down. GGGGG unit!
> 
> 
> 
> For shame!
> 
> Having a Japanese Maple Leaf on your keyboard. That breed is so destructive!
Click to expand...

That does look like a Japanese Maple Leaf! I can't believe he supports such a thing.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> For shame!
> 
> Having a Japanese Maple Leaf on your keyboard. That breed is so destructive!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That does look like a Japanese Maple Leaf! I can't believe he supports such a thing.


*snigger*


----------



## HPE1000

I am disappoint


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> banggood.com


If i'm not wrong those are Keycool keycaps which are also available in PBT and POM


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If i'm not wrong those are Keycool keycaps which are also available in PBT and POM


It is possible, although at least on the website the only ones that say that they are keycool are the printed grey ones and the non printed black ones, this one makes no mention of keycool, although they probably are.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know a good place online to find model m's? It seems every model m on ebay is missing a key or two








Also, what is a good price to pay for one that is from the 80's?

So, I actually fixed the issues, I need to sand down obviously but it's fixed now and I am happy


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> For shame!
> 
> Having a Japanese Maple Leaf on your keyboard. That breed is so destructive!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That does look like a Japanese Maple Leaf! I can't believe he supports such a thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> *snigger*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am disappoint


Hay guiz pls, dont judge me.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Hay guiz pls, dont judge me.


I'm not judging!


----------



## neo0031

I'm loving that white, HPE1000.


----------



## HPE1000

Not sure if hester is though, all he seems to care about is green


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know a good place online to find model m's? It seems every model m on ebay is missing a key or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is a good price to pay for one that is from the 80's?
> 
> So, I actually fixed the issues, I need to sand down obviously but it's fixed now and I am happy


Looks good. I tried painting my extra QFR case white last week. But every time I touched it I ended up leaving dirty fingerprints, even after a day of drying, and my hands weren't visibly dirty. Guess it needed a clear coat or something? Oh well...I'll stick to dark colors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not sure if hester is though, all he seems to care about is green


*Puts on shades
YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHH!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know a good place online to find model m's? It seems every model m on ebay is missing a key or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is a good price to pay for one that is from the 80's?
> 
> So, I actually fixed the issues, I need to sand down obviously but it's fixed now and I am happy


Not sure about the price, but whatever you are comfortable with ($40 - $50 shipped seems about right). As far as missing keys, I wouldn't worry too much as you can get replacements from Unicomp. A whole set of blanks is only $20, or you can do printed for $30. The other option is to order single keys that you are missing (.30 to .90 ea.).

The cover looks good. A little color sanding and some clear and you are golden.


----------



## connectwise

Would anyone knowwhere I can find a personal review of the corsair k95 keyboard, instead of ones from review sites?

Cheers


----------



## Camberwell

Just upgraded my SteelSeries 6Gv2 to a Ducky Shine, I ordered a Shine 2 which they told me they had in stock, but the board they put aside for me was shipped to someone else by mistake, so they sent me a Shine 3 at no extra charge


----------



## BakerMan1971

HPE1000 that white looks stunning, even as it is!!!
you are such a perfectionist.

Hi connectwise, if you can't find one on the search here try geekhack, of course the K95 hasn't been around long, and the price is very expensive, and I can see people going for well reviewed/regarded keyboards at that price such as filcos or ducky's.


----------



## HPE1000

This is just too awesome lol

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49116.0


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Would anyone knowwhere I can find a personal review of the corsair k95 keyboard, instead of ones from review sites?
> 
> Cheers


I had one for a bit. I loved it, overall it was very very good, but had some minor complaints.

there are a few very minor things I dind't like.

- the entire board was warped slightly, but i think they fixed that isue ( I had a day 1 release unit ) The unit would not lay flat on a desk and would wobble when you type. I had to bend mine into shape
- backlighting was very cool, can pick individual lighting segements and 3 different light modes.
- rumor has it that these boards were designed by logictech
- the G key area is plastic, where the rest of the board is alluminium ( basically to cut cost and allow to share the fame with their other keyboards )
- the G key area has different profile keycaps than traditional key height.
- the over all apperiance is really good
- nice media keys
- its a cherry stabilized board, with non traditional modifier keys and spacebar, so aftermarket caps may be hard to find.
- this size is big, its a desk eater so make sure you have the space ( is probably wider than your monitor )
- weird angles, so its looks may not be your thing
- poor keycap quality
- has a usb pass through.
- It seems like it would be a bit dificult to mod if thats your thing.
- relies on software for macro keys, so that can be a negative depending on how you view it.
- its open style design allows it to be cleaned easily and won't trap dirt and dust

I ended up returning mine though, I couldn't get comfortable with the macro G keys, but thats for my own reasoning. $150 is a bit steep, but its feature loaded, overall, I recomend it. If you need backlighting, media keys, macro keys, and all the extra features its offers, then its one of the better options out there, but if not, I would suggest some other keyboards epsc if you're not comfortable spending $150+tax+shipping ( though i've seen them on sale at frys for $30 off MIR )

Also I think now there may be more switch options other than mx reds

( as far as my keyboard cred, i've owned 6 different mechanical keyboards )


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This is just too awesome lol
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49116.0


now is that one you threw in the bin still around?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> now is that one you threw in the bin still around?


That one in the trash can was jixrs


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That one in the trash can was jixrs


Yeah.... I don't have that much time, and I already hacked one of these cases apart to try to make something cool out of it, it was also a fail.
Tried to make a plexi pcb cover for the case, didn't work out.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jixr

I'm sure I could do something with it, but i'm having to cut down on my hobby fund to start saving for a new car down payment and to get my motorcycle fixed up as well as a replacement cell phone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My keyboard when playing fighting games.


----------



## user18

Do you play with the keycaps pulled?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Do you play with the keycaps pulled?


I'm guessing yes, so that they won't get hit accidently.


----------



## neo0031

So jealous of US layout boards and their non-nerfed left Shift.... And their biger compatibility list for keycaps all-round...

Might make my next keyboard a non UK/ISO layout one. Just not worth the trouble, especially I have gotten used to US layout anyway...

A UK university ordered all the Mac Aluminium Keyboards in US layout, when they're price the same. What's that about? I want to give the uni hardware guy a serious talking to. Also the "gaming" keyboards for the "gaming" Windows machines in the uni are mushier than any membranes I've ever laid my long fingers on. Saitek Cyborg keyboards. Just loled. I've got nothing wrong against their mice. But touching that keyboard threw me in a nightmare last night.

What was I talking about..... Oh wait.

/random rant.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So jealous of US layout boards and their non-nerfed left Shift.... And their biger compatibility list for keycaps all-round...
> 
> Might make my next keyboard a non UK/ISO layout one. Just not worth the trouble, especially I have gotten used to US layout anyway...
> 
> A UK university ordered all the Mac Aluminium Keyboards in US layout, when they're price the same. What's that about? I want to give the uni hardware guy a serious talking to. Also the "gaming" keyboards for the "gaming" Windows machines in the uni are mushier than any membranes I've ever laid my long fingers on. Saitek Cyborg keyboards. Just loled. I've got nothing wrong against their mice. But touching that keyboard threw me in a nightmare last night.
> 
> What was I talking about..... Oh wait.
> 
> /random rant.


University...Gaming...Machines?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> University...Gaming...Machines?


Huh? Are we all equally confuzzled?


----------



## Sunreeper

Just have to get rid of this black widow ultimate and my plans to make my own keyboard shall begin


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Just have to get rid of this black widow ultimate and my plans to make my own keyboard shall begin


Make your own?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Huh? Are we all equally confuzzled?


Lol forgive me. I've never been to a campus that had gaming machines.


----------



## Seredin

I keep hearing things about a Unicomp TKL for Q4 2013, but I don't know what I'm supposed to believeee.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm guessing yes, so that they won't get hit accidently.


This. I pull some of the keycaps out so i can have perfect hand placement for my keys because i hit the wrong keys so often.

IJKL is my updownleftright and QWEASD are my basic moves, FZXC are my advanced set.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Lol forgive me. I've never been to a campus that had gaming machines.


They're in the library, I'm guessing for the game design/multimedia course. I'm in graphic design and we touch on everything and everything else the other design courses do.

I found those machines are more heavily locked than anything. Couldn't even access System Properties, so much for machines being there for the "coders", or so the staff claims. Was only able to find out it was running a GTX 470 without opening the bolted side panels in a Acer (sadly not Predator) "gaming" case.

Upon searching, it was apparently a Saitek Cyborg V5 "GAMING" keyboard. It was mushier than anything I've felt though, and I've used membranes for more than 2 decades. It starts the plastic-y resist and squeak before you get close to anything to bottoming out.

Here goes my rant again... I'm not gonan be kicked out of the club am I? Please don't!







I suggested the measure hand size by keys distance idea!









No seriously. Please don't kick me out.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## neo0031

No, please!







I swear I'll be a good girl.... Or would you rather I...

I'll shut up.







Good night guys.


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Upon searching, it was apparently a Saitek Cyborg V5 "GAMING" keyboard. It was mushier than anything I've felt though, and I've used membranes for more than 2 decades. It starts the plastic-y resist and squeak before you get close to anything to bottoming out.


Saitek makes some of the worst feeling keyboards I've ever used.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Make your own?


Yupp


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> They're in the library, I'm guessing for the game design/multimedia course. I'm in graphic design and we touch on everything and everything else the other design courses do.
> 
> I found those machines are more heavily locked than anything. Couldn't even access System Properties, so much for machines being there for the "coders", or so the staff claims. Was only able to find out it was running a GTX 470 without opening the bolted side panels in a Acer (sadly not Predator) "gaming" case.
> 
> Upon searching, it was apparently a Saitek Cyborg V5 "GAMING" keyboard. It was mushier than anything I've felt though, and I've used membranes for more than 2 decades. It starts the plastic-y resist and squeak before you get close to anything to bottoming out.
> 
> Here goes my rant again... I'm not gonan be kicked out of the club am I? Please don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested the measure hand size by keys distance idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously. Please don't kick me out.


im so lost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yupp


why is he mixing switches?


----------



## Away

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/137_694_0_0_132_1_99.88_166_133284

^ Speed with Quickfire Rapid Cherry MX Blue switches.

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/134_682_0_0_129_1_99.86_189_133186

^ laptop membrane

Typically, I have faster speeds on my laptop membrane. I'm not sure what it is. Maybe from just me as a sample, mechanical keyboards don't really improve typing speed if that's what new people are buying them for. They're just far more comfortable and pleasing to type on. Often times, I unplug my mech just to mash the keys because they feel so nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Yupp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is what I thought, but where can you still get all the supplies?


----------



## Sunreeper

Not sure I'll probably have to look around but it shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Away*
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/137_694_0_0_132_1_99.88_166_133284
> 
> ^ Speed with Quickfire Rapid Cherry MX Blue switches.
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/134_682_0_0_129_1_99.86_189_133186
> 
> ^ laptop membrane
> 
> Typically, I have faster speeds on my laptop membrane. I'm not sure what it is. Maybe from just me as a sample, mechanical keyboards don't really improve typing speed if that's what new people are buying them for. They're just far more comfortable and pleasing to type on. Often times, I unplug my mech just to mash the keys because they feel so nice.


Laptops are Scissorswitch keys.
(aka Chocolate, Chicklet, Island keys)

And they only have 2mm bottom out distance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Away*
> 
> Typically, I have faster speeds on my laptop membrane. I'm not sure what it is. Maybe from just me as a sample, mechanical keyboards don't really improve typing speed if that's what new people are buying them for. They're just far more comfortable and pleasing to type on. Often times, I unplug my mech just to mash the keys because they feel so nice.


I type the exact same speed on rubber dome, mech, or topre. Performance isn't really a valid argument for buying a mech, it's just feel and overall quality.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Not sure I'll probably have to look around but it shouldn't be impossible.


I know you can get the pcb, but you are going to need to find a case for it, a plate, a teensy switches and a bunch of other stuff.

here is the pcb
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=536


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> im so lost.
> why is he mixing switches?


That is what the person who wanted it asked for.


----------



## Sunreeper

Where did people previously get all this stuff?


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Where did people previously get all this stuff?


Typically group buys on GeekHack from what I've seen. I think now that Mechanical Keyboards is stocking the PCBs, they're going to look into stocking plates and cases, or even full kits.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> They're in the library, I'm guessing for the game design/multimedia course. I'm in graphic design and we touch on everything and everything else the other design courses do.
> 
> I found those machines are more heavily locked than anything. Couldn't even access System Properties, so much for machines being there for the "coders", or so the staff claims. Was only able to find out it was running a GTX 470 without opening the bolted side panels in a Acer (sadly not Predator) "gaming" case.
> 
> Upon searching, it was apparently a Saitek Cyborg V5 "GAMING" keyboard. It was mushier than anything I've felt though, and I've used membranes for more than 2 decades. It starts the plastic-y resist and squeak before you get close to anything to bottoming out.
> 
> Here goes my rant again... I'm not gonan be kicked out of the club am I? Please don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested the measure hand size by keys distance idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously. Please don't kick me out.


Oh yea, that makes sense. I'm sure the membranes on those things are so worn out. They're probably going on almost 3 years of use by now. That's like 50 in rubber dome years.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Typically group buys on GeekHack from what I've seen. I think now that Mechanical Keyboards is stocking the PCBs, they're going to look into stocking plates and cases, or even full kits.


I think the Deskthority GB is one of the best way to get pretty much any MX switch right now but if you're only going to use one or two of a switch like WFD did a classified listing is probably the best way to go or you just ask politely to see if anyone has some spare switches.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That one in the trash can was jixrs


well more evidence that I am old/confused and scared of change









as for the Saitek discussion, I had an Eclipse v2 and while not mechanical, it was a very good keyboard, and is still in use 7 years later by the guy I sold it to...


----------



## StevenT

Anybody type lower speed use the mechanical keyboard ? I wouldn't buy before over then 60 wpm.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> Anybody type lower speed use the mechanical keyboard ? I wouldn't buy before over then 60 wpm.


that's an odd viewpoint, I wouldn't choose a keyboard based on typing speed, I would go for comfort and feel. you saying a slow typing gamer wouldn't see a benefit?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> that's an odd viewpoint, I wouldn't choose a keyboard based on typing speed, I would go for comfort and feel. you saying a slow typing gamer wouldn't see a benefit?


Not sure how a gamer would benefit from a mechanical keyboard.

Unless he is simply enjoying the press of WASD and the potential click.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure how a gamer would benefit from a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> Unless he is simply enjoying the press of WASD and the potential click.


I would think faster actuation times, a more responsive keyboard, depending on the game of course, with Cherry reds and browns being the gamer's choice, however some are moving to black for the certainty of a keypress rather than accidental, not forgetting well developed n-key rollover systems to prevent keyboard errors.

As a gamer and a typist I do see a benefit to both.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> that's an odd viewpoint, I wouldn't choose a keyboard based on typing speed, I would go for comfort and feel. you saying a slow typing gamer wouldn't see a benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how a gamer would benefit from a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> Unless he is simply enjoying the press of WASD and the potential click.
Click to expand...

Guys the core benefits of a mechanical keyboard aren't that they magically increase your typing speed it's the keyboards feel, comfort, and durability of course gamers are going to want all those hell anybody would want all those. I could see gamers benefiting from the durability especially if they're playing a game where you have to repeatedly mash keys over and over again but it's mostly for the feel of the switch, which is why most people buy mechanical anyways.


----------



## Simca

Idk, I'd personally argue playing on a mechanical keyboard I'd be worse off. With a membrane keyboard you'd pretty much either press the button or not press the button. The actuation point so to speak is right at the top..so the button goes down or it doesn't. I've never had an issue with repetitive key pressed on a membrane keyboard, but I have on a mechanical keyboard. You'd have to be using a PS/2 adapter to get N-Key rollover. I'd think most gamers probably use USB, but let's assume they make use of PS/2. For a gamer's needs, N-key rollover seems rather useless..or am I wrong? I would think you press more buttons whilst typing than you would playing a game. Maybe I'm wrong though?

Never had an issue with pressing buttons on a membrane keyboard or not having it register (while gaming). Typing you can't roll your face on the keyboard, so I suppose that's a negative since you occasionally need to slam your face on the keyboard whilst gaming.


----------



## HPE1000

No, I think N key is mainly better for gamers. When you are typing you shouldn't really be pressing more than maybe 2 keys at once, if that. But while gaming you can be spamming a bunch of buttons or holding them down, etc..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, I think N key is mainly better for gamers. When you are typing you shouldn't really be pressing more than maybe 2 keys at once, if that. But while gaming you can be spamming a bunch of buttons or holding them down, etc..


This. 2kro is fine for typing, you aren't hitting any letters at the same time.

As for gaming, 6KRO is fine except in the most extreme cases on games that are keyboard only- so PS/2 isn't normally needed.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This. 2kro is fine for typing, you aren't hitting any letters at the same time.
> 
> As for gaming, 6KRO is fine except in the most extreme cases on games that are keyboard only- so PS/2 isn't normally needed.


Both good points.

I would go back to the repetitive key switch presses though. On more than one occasion I've caught myself trying to press the same button twice, but not having the second register..likely because I didn't raise the key above the actuation point so it could re-actuate.

Don't think I've ever had that problem on membrane.


----------



## Sunreeper

There are so many switch types if you use black's you're not going to get accidental presses plus there are switches such as topres, which have their actuation point at the top. Cherry ml switches do to if I remember correctly. Also there are n key rollover implementations that work over USB. Again the main benefits to a mechanical keyboard are their durability and feel.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> There are so many switch types if you use black's you're not going to get accidental presses plus there are switches such as topres, which have their actuation point at the top. Cherry ml switches do to if I remember correctly. Also there are n key rollover implementations that work over USB. Again the main benefits to a mechanical keyboard are their durability and feel.


Definitely. That's what I like about mine..I'm just not sure if I was a gamer focused on a gamer-centric keyboard if I would find a mechanical to be something I'd be looking at.

Durability/Punishment.

I've had lots of membrane keyboards that were durable. The build quality was for sure far less superior to a mechanical, but I'm not sure that would make it last any less than a mechanical. I think the durability factor is really more of a solid feel sort of thing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Both good points.
> 
> I would go back to the repetitive key switch presses though. On more than one occasion I've caught myself trying to press the same button twice, but not having the second register..likely because I didn't raise the key above the actuation point so it could re-actuate.
> 
> Don't think I've ever had that problem on membrane.


Are you using mx blues? That is a design flaw with them, and the reason I can't game on them so don't like them much.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> On more than one occasion I've caught myself trying to press the same button twice, but not having the second register..likely because I didn't raise the key above the actuation point so it could re-actuate.


Thats why I got rid of my blues, since you can "click" it once, and get double inputs, it threw me off, I want one click per input. But situations like that really depends on the user, on reds/blacks i've never found myself making accidental keypresses from reds being too light, or only getting one input instead of two because I didnt let the switch up all the way. I still prefer blues for most situations, but at work when i'm hitting keys for command inputs faster than a pro starcraft player, blues can really throw you off.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I want mx blacks for my next keyboard, just to use for gaming. I only occasionally game and I do actually like the mx blues but I would like to try out blacks. I am not a huge fan of reds because of how light they are.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, MX Blues. Love them! But they're a tiny bit annoying at times. Still, nowhere near annoying enough for me to stop using them. I want to try browns at some point maybe a heavier brown switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This. 2kro is fine for typing, you aren't hitting any letters at the same time.
> 
> As for gaming, 6KRO is fine except in the most extreme cases on games that are keyboard only- so PS/2 isn't normally needed.


Nah man, NKRO is a must, I need it for when I play Street Fighter with my face.


----------



## HPE1000

Typing on mx reds feels similar to typing on a pillow (a literal pillow) tbh. It may sound funny, but I feel that is a fair explanation.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats why I got rid of my blues, since you can "click" it once, and get double inputs, it threw me off, I want one click per input. But situations like that really depends on the user, on reds/blacks i've never found myself making accidental keypresses from reds being too light, or only getting one input instead of two because I didnt let the switch up all the way. I still prefer blues for most situations, but at work when i'm hitting keys for command inputs faster than a pro starcraft player, blues can really throw you off.


Yea, really depends on how you type. When I type I actually lift my hands off the keyboard and bottom out the keys on the way down. I probably look like child pretending to type, just mashing random keys.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Definitely. That's what I like about mine..I'm just not sure if I was a gamer focused on a gamer-centric keyboard if I would find a mechanical to be something I'd be looking at.
> 
> Durability/Punishment.
> 
> I've had lots of membrane keyboards that were durable. The build quality was for sure far less superior to a mechanical, but I'm not sure that would make it last any less than a mechanical. I think the durability factor is really more of a solid feel sort of thing.


I am not going to disagree there, my Saitek Eclipse v2 and my Microsoft Sidewinder X4 were both incredibly good for gaming, my PLU ML87 feels better though and it is definitely as fast when playing my crazy FPS's

My Razer Lycosa on the other hand was fairly terrible, and for such an expensive board, highly disappointing.

p.s. Paradigm, I find throwing keyboard/xbox controller at a wall does end the game in a rapid manner


----------



## Simca

Xbox controllers are made out of alien NASA technology. Indestructible.


----------



## BakerMan1971

You have a point there Simca, but the throwing doesn't necessarily destroy it, more the wife telling me to stop playing games and to paint over the dent I just made in the wall


----------



## Crazy9000

I still maintain the Eclipse is one of the worst keyboard choices you can make







. Its feel has more of the rubber dome mush that people hate then pretty much any other keyboard I've tried, and it also has one of the worst key mappings. I used one for a while and had to remap keys in games to try to reduce lockups.


----------



## xV1ral

I actually don't remember having any problems double-tapping on MX blues. I guess I think of the click and bump as a indicator that "you're entering the zone where the key will be actuated". So I end up using the initial click to know I'm past the bump, and then use the feel of the bump to know when to stop releasing the key for a double-tap. If that makes any sense?

For those who ordered from Banggood, you might be interested in knowing that I just received my package yesterday. The order was placed on 9/17, and shipped out 9/18. So a total of around 3 weeks shipping time, not too bad for the prices. I'll be taking a closer look at the key cap sets I ordered tonight, but at a glance they look not too bad. I got blank black POM, and blank white PBT.

I will say that, like my rainbow POM set, these POM key caps are a really tight fit on the switches. While trying to take one off the left shift, the key cap actually pulled the green plunger/mount out of the switch, surprisingly without visibly damaging any part of the switch. (Yes, I did use a gentle rocking motion when pulling off the cap, no the wire key cap puller was not caught on the switch.) Similarly, with my rainbow POM set, the spacebar pulled out one of the cherry stabilizer stems when removed. There wasn't any damage to the stem then either, and I pretty much just popped it back in. Now I'm wondering if I really want to put POM key caps on the stabilized keys of Costar board, I'm worried that I'll never be able to get those little tabs back out.


----------



## HPE1000

I am wondering if I should wait 2+ weeks for the white paint to completely dry and then sand the final coat down, starting with 1000 grit and going up to 2500 grit. It would smooth out the final coat completely and give it a non shiny finish, but it would also risk me needing to buy more paint and just putting a final coat on it since I have run out of white paint.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am wondering if I should wait 2+ weeks for the white paint to completely dry and then sand the final coat down, starting with 1000 grit and going up to 2500 grit. It would smooth out the final coat completely and give it a non shiny finish, but it would also risk me needing to buy more paint and just putting a final coat on it since I have run out of white paint.


maybe wait just one week?

doesnt it take 48 hours to cure lol


----------



## HPE1000

I will see how it goes.


----------



## HPE1000

I think red or green next


I don't think I am going to sand the white one actually.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think red or green next




Christmas is coming up, after all...


----------



## Terminus14

Just stopping in here to see if I can leech off of the wisdom in this thread.

I'm going to be getting my first mechanical keyboard soon and currently it's a toss up between the Shine 3 and the Corsair K70.

I love the look of both of these boards but the K70 currently has me won over to Corsair's side because of that sexy volume roller and dedicated media keys. However, I've read that the keys on the K70 aren't quite standard and it can be difficult/impossible to replace keys such as the spacebar and some of the modifiers with custom keys. To my knowledge, Ducky's offering doesn't have that issue.

Any K70 owners able to shed some light on the situation?


----------



## Mysticode

I am interesting in the reply you get to that question Terminus, as I am in the same boat as you - but waiting on the black K70 w/ brown keyswitches.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Just stopping in here to see if I can leech off of the wisdom in this thread.
> 
> I'm going to be getting my first mechanical keyboard soon and currently it's a toss up between the Shine 3 and the Corsair K70.
> 
> I love the look of both of these boards but the K70 currently has me won over to Corsair's side because of that sexy volume roller and dedicated media keys. However, I've read that the keys on the K70 aren't quite standard and it can be difficult/impossible to replace keys such as the spacebar and some of the modifiers with custom keys. To my knowledge, Ducky's offering doesn't have that issue.
> 
> Any K70 owners able to shed some light on the situation?


I have a QuickFire TK, which has the same dimensions for the bottom row modifiers. There's only one FULL keycap set I know of that fits the K70 and other nonstandard boards like it.

If you wanted to replace the modifiers with white or black it wouldn't be hard to find individual keycaps to replace the nonstandard ones, but if you end up buying a keycap set with specialized colors finding individual keycaps to match the rest of the modifiers would be impossible/expensive.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Just stopping in here to see if I can leech off of the wisdom in this thread.
> 
> I'm going to be getting my first mechanical keyboard soon and currently it's a toss up between the Shine 3 and the Corsair K70.
> 
> I love the look of both of these boards but the K70 currently has me won over to Corsair's side because of that sexy volume roller and dedicated media keys. However, I've read that the keys on the K70 aren't quite standard and it can be difficult/impossible to replace keys such as the spacebar and some of the modifiers with custom keys. To my knowledge, Ducky's offering doesn't have that issue.
> 
> Any K70 owners able to shed some light on the situation?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1406382/corsair-k70-with-custom-key-caps/0_50


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I have a QuickFire TK, which has the same dimensions for the bottom row modifiers. There's only one FULL keycap set I know of that fits the K70 and other nonstandard boards like it.
> 
> If you wanted to replace the modifiers with white or black it wouldn't be hard to find individual keycaps to replace the nonstandard ones, but if you end up buying a keycap set with specialized colors finding individual keycaps to match the rest of the modifiers would be impossible/expensive.


Oh well then that simplifies things tremendously. I know well the issues with keys for the CM keyboards. I wasn't aware that the modifiers for the K70 and the QF series were the same size. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I have a QuickFire TK, which has the same dimensions for the bottom row modifiers. There's only one FULL keycap set I know of that fits the K70 and other nonstandard boards like it.
> 
> If you wanted to replace the modifiers with white or black it wouldn't be hard to find individual keycaps to replace the nonstandard ones, but if you end up buying a keycap set with specialized colors finding individual keycaps to match the rest of the modifiers would be impossible/expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well then that simplifies things tremendously. I know well the issues with keys for the CM keyboards. I wasn't aware that the modifiers for the K70 and the QF series were the same size. Thanks for your help!
Click to expand...

If I remember, the Razer Blackwidow faces the same fate. All other keys can be modified though, so if you leave the bottom row as is, you can change all the rest of the keys.

You would figure with how many keyboards now feature that ridiculous modifier/space bar row, there'd be some key cap sets available


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406382/corsair-k70-with-custom-key-caps/0_50


Thank you







I'll be joining this club around the first of December. See you then!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Can't wait to see somepics xV1ral

and Terminus 14, I am with you on how much nicer the Corsair looks, in a geekhack thread, Corsair's rep replied to me that the concern over non standard keys has not fallen on deaf ears, so maybe a revision may turn up.
Ducky of course gives you more back lighting options







I would still like the Alienware flexibility of being able to select backlight colour!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406382/corsair-k70-with-custom-key-caps/0_50


I was looking for that thread so I didn't have to rewrite my answer.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I would still like the Alienware flexibility of being able to select backlight colour!


yeah not gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I would be interested to know why that is
considering LED Colour selection can be done on many devices, so the led's are available, and Roccat have done this on a non mechanical already
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Isku-FX/

so is it just beancounters to blame?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I would be interested to know why that is
> considering LED Colour selection can be done on many devices, so the led's are available, and Roccat have done this on a non mechanical already
> http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Isku-FX/
> 
> so is it just beancounters to blame?


I'm guessing (it's been mentioned before) that it's harder to, almost impossible, to implement such a colour system on the currently designed Cherry MX switches. Currently as of the switches' design now, the switches can only contain one or 2 LEDs, the board and soldering probably won't allow more than 1 or 2 or something.

I think that's what's been said before anyway. It's sad, because I want an RGB with White LED system on a mech...


----------



## Jixr

We talked about this a few pages back, pretty much it comes down to you needing a red green and blue led under each key, and there are size limitiations and such.

Rubber domes can get away with it because they use clear membranes and put the led cluster under the rubber

I'm sure technically it could be done, but I don't think there is enough demand to warrant the high price of doing so.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was looking for that thread so I didn't have to rewrite my answer.


I guess I shouldn't re ask the same question regarding the TK then. (Wanting all white keycaps except for the alphabets)


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers Neo and jixr, I was under the impression that a single led capable of multiple colours would be used, which is how I imagined the keycool 87II which has blue/white selectable (yeah only 2 colours) , I know from past experience single LED bulbs have been able to do orange red and green but that was a long time ago.

after a search I did find these available, and considering how diodes are added to cherry switches, this shouldn't be too difficult
LINK
sorry for the alibaba link









also sorry for not noticing the previous conversation, I have tried to read as much of this thread as possible....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I guess I shouldn't re ask the same question regarding the TK then. (Wanting all white keycaps except for the alphabets)


No, by all means re-ask it, I was just struggling to find my answer that's all.









Better to ask the question than buy a set of keycaps and then realise the spacebar won't fit.









EDIT: On the Quick Fire TK it appears that the bottom row is non-standard, in fact from what I can tell, identical to that of the BWU.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> after a search I did find these available, and considering how diodes are added to cherry switches, this shouldn't be too difficult
> LINK
> sorry for the alibaba link


It seems rather hard to install LEDs with a diameter of 1cm (10mm = 0.4inches) right next to a cherry switch, so they are more than three times as large as the ones used today.
I don't know about you, but 1cm is only slightly less than the width/height of my keycaps.

We'd need at least 5mm LEDs for me to think it's doable, and if they were 3mm (this is what we use now) we'd only need something to control it.
Size to size comparison: (left to right: 10mm, 5mm, 3mm)


----------



## Latrakx

Just found this it's 5mm
Besides we _do_ have SMT although I don't care to look up the size

Apparently if you specificaly google "3mm RGB LED" you will get some results.


----------



## BakerMan1971

ah yes Latrakx, I did think that the cheap ones were a bit large for switch fitting, but hopefully something comes out in the near future.
I want to be able to go Beige!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Cheers Neo and jixr, I was under the impression that a single led capable of multiple colours would be used


those types of leds have 4 wires, and the cherry switches themself only have 2 holes, so you would have to figure a way around that. ( as well as designing the controller, etc )


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> those types of leds have 4 wires, and the cherry switches themself only have 2 holes, so you would have to figure a way around that. ( as well as designing the controller, etc )


Not to forget how many pins we'd need on the controller to control each LED individually








About the two holes on the switch it'self: why not just 'mod' it so that we have a large gap rather than individual holes. (I'm beginning to realize that I might be seeing this to much from a modding-perspective rather than for a commercial company







but couldn't they just ask Cherry to produce specialized switches for them?


----------



## Jixr

I suppose they could just get custom housings made, but that in itself would be a very demanding and expensive. It would be nice, but I don't see it happening any time soon. I'd rather have companies producing higher quality keycaps than backlit boards. ( unless it was a super awesome front legend'd led board.


----------



## TheNephilim

I replaced the WASD cluster with new keys, but they're stikking out a bit. They are the same size though, how can I get them down more?


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I suppose they could just get custom housings made, but that in itself would be a very demanding and expensive. It would be nice, but I don't see it happening any time soon. I'd rather have companies producing higher quality keycaps than backlit boards. ( unless it was a super awesome front legend'd led board.


I don't really have any need of it being made, just kinda funny to think about how it could be done








If I need to change the color of some portion of the keyboard I just replace the LED


----------



## BakerMan1971

I would think initially we would be looking at premium priced boards (don't tell the wife)
and keycaps to go with it would have to be of excellent quality because of the necessity for light passthrough.

saying that, with the current surge in mechanical popularity, you never know


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I guess I shouldn't re ask the same question regarding the TK then. (Wanting all white keycaps except for the alphabets)


That's easy. Just get a full white keycap set.

Then pick up some individual keycaps for the bottom row from somewhere like WASD.
2x for ALT
2x for CTRL
3x for Windows and Fn

And you're set.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That's easy. Just get a full white keycap set.
> 
> Then pick up some individual keycaps for the bottom row from somewhere like WASD.
> 2x for ALT
> 2x for CTRL
> 3x for Windows and Fn
> 
> And you're set.


I see. That's viable. Get a UK/ISO layout full set for the Long and Short SHIFT and ISO/UK Return key, and individual caps for the modifiers...

What about the 6.5x spacebar though? Also to be a pain, the CTRL would be at a slightly different profile. But it's all sounding viable now...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I see. That's viable. Get a UK/ISO layout full set for the Long and Short SHIFT and ISO/UK Return key, and individual caps for the modifiers...
> 
> What about the 6.5x spacebar though? Also to be a pain, the CTRL would be at a slightly different profile. But it's all sounding viable now...


That's true, although it doesn't look too bad. As for the spacebar it's such an uncommon size, the only solution I see is to paint the stock spacebar white yourself, because 6.25 (standard size) doesn't fit at all. Maybe if it had Costar stabilizers it would.

Also, if you don't like the idea of painting your stock keycaps, you could just tell Coolermaster or MaxKeyboard you damaged your original spacebar and they might feel bad enough to sell you the spacebar alone.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That's true, although it doesn't look too bad. As for the spacebar it's such an uncommon size, the only solution I see is to paint the stock spacebar white yourself, because 6.25 (standard size) doesn't fit at all. Maybe if it had Costar stabilizers it would.


The burden of buying a non-mainstream mechanical keyboard.









To be fair though, a lot more TKs are popping up lately?









I did a preset thing on WASD to see what it'd look like linked HERE. Hmmmm... Maybe not white but grey...? Still, gonna be trouble fitting that bottom row. But maybe the spacebar would be ok remaining black/stock.... Man, I should be doing my design assignments instead of this...!









I'm so glad there's this community on here to talk this thing over with. It'll be a while before I make a purchase, but that also gives me more time to make it perfect, I guess!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I did a preset thing on WASD to see what it'd look like linked HERE. Hmmmm... Maybe not white but grey...? Still, gonna be trouble fitting that bottom row. But maybe the spacebar would be ok remaining black/stock.... Man, I should be doing my design assignments instead of this...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad there's this community on here to talk this thing over with. It'll be a while before I make a purchase, but that also gives me more time to make it perfect, I guess!


I think the spacebar would look good matching either the alphas or the mods. Yea I'm glad too. Making purchase decisions before the internet must've been agonizing. [/firstworldproblems]


----------



## Jixr

I would advise against painting keycaps, i've tested it out with several different paints and such but never got a satisfying result.

Myabe just desing your keyboard layout with black modifier keys?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I would advise painting keycaps, i've tested it out with several different paints and such but never got a satisfying result.
> 
> Myabe just desing your keyboard layout with black modifier keys?


I know it would make it a world easier, with white alphabets and all else staying black or stock.

But I think I want to reverse that norm, and keeping the black body frame, and black stock alphabet keycaps because the black stock keycaps with the TK has LED capability. See where I'm going?


----------



## Jixr

sorry, i miss-typed, i meant to advise _against_ painting caps

though colored moidifier keys to match your led color would be cool.


----------



## xV1ral

I'm about ready to rage quit on the POM key caps. I ended up pulling out another two plungers out last night. At least with my rainbow POM set, the 1u caps came off relatively easily, but these get really stuck even on those keys. Still nothing broken, so I'll be fixing the switches this weekend if I can find the time. But at this rate, I can't imagine changing key caps frequently, if at all, once the caps are put on.


----------



## Tisca

+10 radiation


----------



## HPE1000

Ok, it's decided, I am going to sand the whole white top down to a good finish, I just spent 10 mins hitting it with 1000 grit then 2000 grit and it looks amazing and feels like glass. The whole keyboard isn't fully hardened yet so I am not going to bother continuing for a bit, I need more sandpaper anyway.

You should be able to tell the part I sanded down @[email protected]


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> 
> 
> +10 radiation


If that's your board, congrats on getting that spacebar!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ok, it's decided, I am going to sand the whole white top down to a good finish, I just spent 10 mins hitting it with 1000 grit then 2000 grit and it looks amazing and feels like glass.


I do this to everything I paint. (its also why I layer up so much )
yeah, thats why I prefer matt finishes, sometimes with gloss finish when you fine sand it messes with the shiny finish. but matt paint works well for this.

If youre not wetsanding i recomend doing so, just run your board under the sink while you sanding, and you can even add a drop of soap on your paper to make it crazy smooth.
even an ultra fine grit can leave scratch marks if you're not careful.

I probably go a bit overkill, i'll sand it down like yours, then layer it up again before more sanding.

Most people don't realize the key to good rattle can paint jobs is the prep work and sanding. Looks great.

I'll be working on my 2nd attempt at a glow in the dark board this weekend.

and that space bar looks sweet, I've been thinking of ordering a WASD engraved spacebar, then filling the engraved area in with either paint or a colored epoxy. ( but their lasered work looks nice too )


----------



## BonzaiTree

All this discussion about backlit keyboards.

What about OLED keyboards









http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/maximus/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I do this to everything I paint. (its also why I layer up so much )
> yeah, thats why I prefer matt finishes, sometimes with gloss finish when you fine sand it messes with the shiny finish. but matt paint works well for this.
> 
> If youre not wetsanding i recomend doing so, just run your board under the sink while you sanding, and you can even add a drop of soap on your paper to make it crazy smooth.
> even an ultra fine grit can leave scratch marks if you're not careful.


Yeah, I layered probably more than I should have in the first place, to be honest I used an entire 15oz can on this.

As for sanding, I try to wetsand at the end but I am drysanding so I can keep an eye out on the paper when I do my first round on it. The reason why is because this paint is attaching to the sandpaper, drying (even in water with soap) and ending up scratching it. So I have to carefully sand the top layer off and remove the buildup by scratching it away and then wetsand after that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> All this discussion about backlit keyboards.
> 
> What about OLED keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/maximus/


I forgot about those things, how much did they sell for?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I forgot about those things, how much did they sell for?


I think it says $1090 USD on there.

I completely forgot about them as well. They are about release a "chiclet" style, smaller version of the Maximus as well.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sorry, i miss-typed, i meant to advise _against_ painting caps
> 
> though colored moidifier keys to match your led color would be cool.


LED colour is white. So yeah, that's why I want white caps.









Another reason to love-hate the TK. I got the TK for numpad capability (duh) within the TKL factor. But apparently the numpad 0 is not the same as a regular numpad 0, so I can't just preview render in After Effects with it.... Why did I get this keyboard again? Sigh. Now I have to look for some way to reconfigure AE's keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> All this discussion about backlit keyboards.
> 
> What about OLED keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/maximus/


Psh, that's _so_ 6 years ago.


----------



## TheNephilim

Well, one more try then...

I replaced the WASD keycaps with other keycaps. It's a Ducky Zero, four identical keycaps were included, exactly the same size. When I put them on the Cherry switches, they don't seem to go down as much as the keys that were installed. How do I get them down all the way?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Is there a way without "cutting" anything to disable LED's completely on a ducky shine? I realize you can do this from the function keys but was wondering if you could do it some other way. The 4 dip switches don't seem to have any control over LED's either.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Well, one more try then...
> 
> I replaced the WASD keycaps with other keycaps. It's a Ducky Zero, four identical keycaps were included, exactly the same size. When I put them on the Cherry switches, they don't seem to go down as much as the keys that were installed. How do I get them down all the way?


Are you sure it's not by design? Got a picture showing how it's "sticking out"?


----------



## Jixr

Yeah with wetsanding its best to make sure the paint is 100% cured other wise it kinda balls up on the paper. I usually wet sand with 600 during the curing stage, then wait a week then fully wet with 1000+

I probably won't go that much into my next one, since i'm going to have the glow in the dark paint over the white, not sure how well that will work out.

I wish i could find some neon keycaps, I would so get a fully lit board and swap the LED's out for UV ones, that would be sweet.


----------



## HPE1000

I saw some glow in the dark paint and I was thinking of getting it









Also, if I had the money to blow I would paint a top large flake metallic black and get yellow r4 row keys, orange r3&2 keys and white r1 keys, making a candy corn, Halloween themed board, and buy a candycorn clack esc key


----------



## BonzaiTree

Do you guys know of any plastic-painting tutorials on OCN or anywhere else?

I'm thinking I might end up painting some fans for an upcoming build but I've never painted besides painting houses (outside and inside).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Do you guys know of any plastic-painting tutorials on OCN or anywhere else?
> 
> I'm thinking I might end up painting some fans for an upcoming build but I've never painted besides painting houses (outside and inside).


just do like everyone on OCN does and get a full can of paint, and blast it till the can is empty.

I would imagine, just like anything else, just mist the fans in 10-20min intervals until its fully covered, sand, mist again, and then final sand. Its not that hard, but most people just blast things till they are dripping with paint and thats why they always look like crap. but luckly fans spin so it will be hard to point out the flaws while its going.


----------



## stickg1

I'm typing this from the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 I just picked up off of Craigslist for $50. Not sure if I'm keeping it or not, so far I prefer the QuickFire TK that I have. I really only bought it because it was $50 and I have little to no self-control, lol, and cool things rarely present themselves on my local Craigslist so when they do I usually jump on them whether I need them or not.

Anyway, I'll let you know guys know what I think of it after I give it a trial-run this weekend.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm typing this from the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 I just picked up off of Craigslist for $50. Not sure if I'm keeping it or not, so far I prefer the QuickFire TK that I have. I really only bought it because it was $50 and I have little to no self-control, lol, and cool things rarely present themselves on my local Craigslist so when they do I usually jump on them whether I need them or not.
> 
> Anyway, I'll let you know guys know what I think of it after I give it a trial-run this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would so get as well at $50....







Are these the one with the Blue switches?

Also noticed it's funny how we've been talking about how weird the QFTK and Blackwidow Ultimate both are for finding keycaps for, especially when I look at the bottom row. And now, you have both!


----------



## HPE1000

I would have spent the 50 bucks on it also, amazing keyboard for the money, matte finish and green backlighting.

So, I am almost done working on the keyboard and I am so happy with how this has turned out. I have only done 1000 grit so far, I will finish at 2000 I think. I still have a bit of 1000 grit sanding to do, mainly inside of the arrow key part (you can see that in the pictures)

It is smoother than glass


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would have spent the 50 bucks on it also, amazing keyboard for the money, matte finish and green backlighting.
> 
> So, I am almost done working on the keyboard and I am so happy with how this has turned out. I have only done 1000 grit so far, I will finish at 2000 I think. I still have a bit of 1000 grit sanding to do, mainly inside of the arrow key part (you can see that in the pictures)
> 
> It is smoother than glass


You're going to have to teach me your painting skills for when i can do my next PC/mod build.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


if i got with the modded aurora ALX idea i'l need to sand down and paint 2 side panels.(plastic)

Do you need to primer them? I want to do a sorta glossy icey bluish white look. but dunno how i'd go about that.


----------



## neo0031

I was reading your reply to the Blackwidow, HPE1000, then your subsequent photos. And by the time I read Fran's comment on them, I realized my month was hung open, in what I'm guessing, amazement.

Looking just... awesome.


----------



## HPE1000

I'm really not sure about primer, I am by no means a professional painter


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm really not sure about primer, I am by no means a professional painter


keep me updated on how the paint handles.


----------



## Jixr

no need for primer on plastic, ( as long as its clean ) the important part is the paint, assuming you're using rattle cans, some brands stick well to plastic, others chip easily, For my cases and most other plastics I use rustoleum brand, it works well with plastics.

Currious, what kind of camera are you using to take your pictures?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> no need for primer on plastic, ( as long as its clean ) the important part is the paint, assuming you're using rattle cans, some brands stick well to plastic, others chip easily, For my cases and most other plastics I use rustoleum brand, it works well with plastics.
> 
> Currious, what kind of camera are you using to take your pictures?


Talking to me about the camera? or HPE100?
peice of crap old android phone. :/

I cant afford a new camera right now since im trying to get my eyefinity screens.


----------



## Jixr

HPE100, sorry should have been more clear.

not to jump topic, but the 27" koreans are great, I have 3 of them ( not in a tri set up though )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> HPE100, sorry should have been more clear.
> 
> not to jump topic, but the 27" koreans are great, I have 3 of them ( not in a tri set up though )


to big for me, im going with 3x 19.5inch screens.

anything bigger is just too big for me.
I had a 24inch 1080P once and it was just too much.


----------



## HPE1000

Just using a nikon d3100 with the kit lens.


----------



## Jixr

very cool. It looks nice, very bland.. but in a good way

I may try to sand my white base coat tonight, I may have to go buy more white paint, I'm not sure if I layed it on thick enough, though its a base coat and the glow paint on top of it, so the white does not have to be super thick ( just need a white under the glow paint for best results )

If I get some more keycaps, I may put my white blanks on the glow board. may look kinda cool. Its more of a fun idea since my blue one is my entrance into the contest. and this one was just for fun.


----------



## HPE1000

Do you have a black light to shine up your keyboard when you paint it? I cannot wait to see the finished product.

I will finish sanding tomorrow and be happy, I have so much time in sanding on this keyboard it's making me go crazy.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I think it says $1090 USD on there.
> 
> I completely forgot about them as well. They are about release a "chiclet" style, smaller version of the Maximus as well.


What type of action did it have? Mechanical, rubberdome?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do you have a black light to shine up your keyboard when you paint it? I cannot wait to see the finished product.
> 
> I will finish sanding tomorrow and be happy, I have so much time in sanding on this keyboard it's making me go crazy.


I love sanding, making something super smooth is so satisfying to me.

I have a few black lights, the glow paint is a green-milky clear, so its hard to tell how much you've applied, and I have several black lights turned on when painting ( at night ) to kinda see where i've hit or missed. Though the chemicals take a while to react, even with the black lights it won't glow out of the can for about 15-20 seconds.

I'm really worried though, i'm going to have to take it very slow, since last time turned out to be such a disaster I won't even start painting the glow until tomorrow evening at the soonest. ( last time i mesed up and painted outside on a rainy day, didn't let the base dry, and pretty much did everything I know not to do.

I don't plan on keeping the case on my board though, its just a "ive never seen it so i might as well do it" thing, the idea of having a glowing keyboard on my desk all night seems like it would be very distracting.

Though I have thought of the idea of buying some backlit keys, and spraying the inside of the keys to make them glow, not sure how well that would work though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> What type of action did it have? Mechanical, rubberdome?


rubber


----------



## HPE1000

I do agree, it is very satisfying turning the sandpaperish surface into something this smooth.

I more so disliked the 2-3 hours it took to remove the rubber coating on the keyboard top, the paint sanding is pretty fun.


----------



## HesterDW

And now for something completely different...Feeling unusually crafty today. Draped my QFR in Realtree AP fabric. Didn't turn out perfect, but it was fun at least.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> in a geekhack thread, Corsair's rep replied to me that the concern over non standard keys has not fallen on deaf ears, so maybe a revision may turn up.


How long ago did the Corsair rep say that? Wondering if a revision could possibly pop up before I plan on purchasing in the beginning of December.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> And now for something completely different...Feeling unusually crafty today. Draped my QFR in Realtree AP fabric. Didn't turn out perfect, but it was fun at least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I had a lot of fun doing mine in fabric. It was fun trying to make it as smooth as possible without seeing any of the plastic. Inside corners were very hard, and the outside corners turned out being easier than I thought they would be. How much did you sand down on the case to make room for the thickness of the fabric? On my black alligator one, I had to sand nearly through the inside edges so that the keys wouldn't hit the fabric. Also, since the fabric was so thick, the outside corners are a bit stiff looking.

On to mine. Was goofing off a bit with some Rit and Dylon dyes with my white PBT set on my Pure. Unfortunately, the Vortex pbt caps don't take the dye very well and end up being a kind of pastel color (see rainbow pbt sets on ebay for examples







),

I still like it though. Kind of a Pastel Green.



and with green led:


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Nice! I had a lot of fun doing mine in fabric. It was fun trying to make it as smooth as possible without seeing any of the plastic. Inside corners were very hard, and the outside corners turned out being easier than I thought they would be. How much did you sand down on the case to make room for the thickness of the fabric? On my black alligator one, I had to sand nearly through the inside edges so that the keys wouldn't hit the fabric. Also, since the fabric was so thick, the outside corners are a bit stiff looking.
> 
> On to mine. Was goofing off a bit with some Rit and Dylon dyes with my white PBT set on my Pure. Unfortunately, the Vortex pbt caps don't take the dye very well and end up being a kind of pastel color (see rainbow pbt sets on ebay for examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I still like it though. Kind of a Pastel Green.
> 
> 
> 
> and with green led:


Badwrench, I got the idea from your thread on GH.









TBH I didn't sand at all though. The only area I'm having problems with are the arrow keys, and I think that may be less to do with the fact that I didn't sand, and more to do with my crappy cutting. The outside corners were definitely the hardest problem. I wasn't able to figure out how to fold it around the corners to completely hide the tucking, but I'm not too displeased with the end result as I feel I did the best I could (I've always been the worst in the family at wrapping presents). I think you did a much better job and it's clear that you spent more time on yours. Mine was more of a spur of the moment thing after seeing your thread.

I actually really like that shade of green. Very minty. Don't know if it's the lighting but the legends on the dyed keycaps almost look purple?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Badwrench, I got the idea from your thread on GH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I didn't sand at all though. The only area I'm having problems with are the arrow keys, and I think that may be less to do with the fact that I didn't sand, and more to do with my crappy cutting. The outside corners were definitely the hardest problem. I wasn't able to figure out how to fold it around the corners to completely hide the tucking, but I'm not too displeased with the end result as I feel I did the best I could (I've always been the worst in the family at wrapping presents). I think you did a much better job and it's clear that you spent more time on yours. Mine was more of a spur of the moment thing after seeing your thread.
> 
> I actually really like that shade of green. Very minty. Don't know if it's the lighting but the legends on the dyed keycaps almost look purple?


Cool. Glad to see someone try it. Funny you mention wrapping presents, everyone in my family asks me to wrap them. I am super ocd and can't stand when they are not perfect.

As far as the color, yeah, they turned almost a mint green, and the legends are more of a grey. It basically just washed out the dyesub a little as I had to keep these simmering for a long time (3 hrs) to get any color on them.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Nice! I had a lot of fun doing mine in fabric. It was fun trying to make it as smooth as possible without seeing any of the plastic. Inside corners were very hard, and the outside corners turned out being easier than I thought they would be. How much did you sand down on the case to make room for the thickness of the fabric? On my black alligator one, I had to sand nearly through the inside edges so that the keys wouldn't hit the fabric. Also, since the fabric was so thick, the outside corners are a bit stiff looking.
> 
> On to mine. Was goofing off a bit with some Rit and Dylon dyes with my white PBT set on my Pure. Unfortunately, the Vortex pbt caps don't take the dye very well and end up being a kind of pastel color (see rainbow pbt sets on ebay for examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> I still like it though. Kind of a Pastel Green.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with green led:


Man that's nice.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Nice! I had a lot of fun doing mine in fabric. It was fun trying to make it as smooth as possible without seeing any of the plastic. Inside corners were very hard, and the outside corners turned out being easier than I thought they would be. How much did you sand down on the case to make room for the thickness of the fabric? On my black alligator one, I had to sand nearly through the inside edges so that the keys wouldn't hit the fabric. Also, since the fabric was so thick, the outside corners are a bit stiff looking.
> 
> On to mine. Was goofing off a bit with some Rit and Dylon dyes with my white PBT set on my Pure. Unfortunately, the Vortex pbt caps don't take the dye very well and end up being a kind of pastel color (see rainbow pbt sets on ebay for examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> I still like it though. Kind of a Pastel Green.
> 
> 
> 
> and with green led:


wow talk about compact


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Cool. Glad to see someone try it. Funny you mention wrapping presents, everyone in my family asks me to wrap them. I am super ocd and can't stand when they are not perfect.
> 
> As far as the color, yeah, they turned almost a mint green, and the legends are more of a grey. It basically just washed out the dyesub a little as I had to keep these simmering for a long time (3 hrs) to get any color on them.


I forgot to ask. Why'd you separate the right shift into two keys? I've never seen that before.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I forgot to ask. Why'd you separate the right shift into two keys? I've never seen that before.


He didn't, it's a Pure. That's how their layout is.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> He didn't, it's a Pure. That's how their layout is.


Woops, totally mistook that for a Poker. Thanks.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> How long ago did the Corsair rep say that? Wondering if a revision could possibly pop up before I plan on purchasing in the beginning of December.


It was two or three days ago, not long, but we can all hope

and HPE wow, just wow


----------



## neo0031

http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english

Good thing I don't work in a typing dependent industry, I guess?

Would like to at least hit 80 WPM easily though... Gotta practise.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> He didn't, it's a Pure. That's how their layout is.


Exactly. Life in keycap land would be a lot easier if it was a poker.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
> 
> Good thing I don't work in a typing dependent industry, I guess?
> 
> Would like to at least hit 80 WPM easily though... Gotta practise.


That was BAD and you should FEEL BAD, too!

Do you feel bad?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> It was two or three days ago, not long, but we can all hope
> 
> and HPE wow, just wow


Thanks

So, its like 99% done, I got to 2000 grit and that seems fine, I messed up the arrow key section with a couple scratches because I rubbed it down hard with an old shirt to polish it after I sanded, I will just have to sand that down a bit again. I could probably do everything today but my back is absolutely killing me and I am happy with it, pictures below, obligatory hand size comparison included.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Once all my other stuff gets here I will get some pictures with all manual settings so I can get the white balance right (mainly for the grey keycaps sake, they look really dark in these pictures)
I used manual focus and that was it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I had a lot of fun doing mine in fabric. It was fun trying to make it as smooth as possible without seeing any of the plastic. Inside corners were very hard, and the outside corners turned out being easier than I thought they would be. How much did you sand down on the case to make room for the thickness of the fabric? On my black alligator one, I had to sand nearly through the inside edges so that the keys wouldn't hit the fabric. Also, since the fabric was so thick, the outside corners are a bit stiff looking.
> 
> On to mine. Was goofing off a bit with some Rit and Dylon dyes with my white PBT set on my Pure. Unfortunately, the Vortex pbt caps don't take the dye very well and end up being a kind of pastel color (see rainbow pbt sets on ebay for examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> I still like it though. Kind of a Pastel Green.
> 
> 
> 
> and with green led:


Looks amazing, I for one love the color.


----------



## user18

Wow. I'm usually all about black keys on a black top, but I'm just loving that board. Jealous


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So, its like 99% done, I got to 2000 grit and that seems fine, I messed up the arrow key section with a couple scratches because I rubbed it down hard with an old shirt to polish it after I sanded, I will just have to sand that down a bit again. I could probably do everything today but my back is absolutely killing me and I am happy with it, pictures below, obligatory hand size comparison included.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once all my other stuff gets here I will get some pictures with all manual settings so I can get the white balance right (mainly for the grey keycaps sake, they look really dark in these pictures)
> I used manual focus and that was it.


That looks so slick! Awesome.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So, its like 99% done, I got to 2000 grit and that seems fine, I messed up the arrow key section with a couple scratches because I rubbed it down hard with an old shirt to polish it after I sanded, I will just have to sand that down a bit again. I could probably do everything today but my back is absolutely killing me and I am happy with it, pictures below, obligatory hand size comparison included.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once all my other stuff gets here I will get some pictures with all manual settings so I can get the white balance right (mainly for the grey keycaps sake, they look really dark in these pictures)
> I used manual focus and that was it.


Amazing. That sand job is something to be proud of. I haven't quite gained enough skill to get mine to shine like that.


----------



## skupples

Anyone know if it's possible to get any of those NV key-caps that were being handed out @ pax & what not?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Exactly. Life in keycap land would be a lot easier if it was a poker.


Yes, yes it would be. That's one of the things I hate about my Pure. It's a major PITA to get caps for and when I have the chance to do so, it's much more expensive since you have to buy a Tsangan for that one bloody cap. And Tsangans don't even come with an R3 ~` key, which is also mildly infuriating.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That was BAD and you should FEEL BAD, too!
> 
> Do you feel bad?


I do. I do.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I do. I do.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So I got my OCN Edition Ducky DK-1008 today!

Love it so far, love the tactile feel, love the sound, it's a little smaller than my Logitech G510 (No macro keys on the left) so my hand placement is off still, and I keep hitting the wrong keys. I'll get used to it eventually I figure.

It's the one with the MX Blue switches btw. I swapped the WASD caps because I like having the a diff color, no idea why, I just do. I couldn't bring myself to swap out the OCN badge ESC key for either of the red caps, maybe if there was a red OCN cap in the box I would have lol.

Pardon the photo quality, taken with my phone and I'm a terrible photographer.


----------



## Simca

The ergonomics of Logitech keyboards were amazing. :\

Very natural to type no. Took some getting used to on other keyboards, but I don't really have a problem with my DS3.

By the way, are green switches even louder than blue switches? I'm looking to be even more obnoxious.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Pah!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> So I got my OCN Edition Ducky DK-1008 today!
> 
> Love it so far, love the tactile feel, love the sound, it's a little smaller than my Logitech G510 (No macro keys on the left) so my hand placement is off still, and I keep hitting the wrong keys. I'll get used to it eventually I figure.
> 
> It's the one with the MX Blue switches btw. I swapped the WASD caps because I like having the a diff color, no idea why, I just do. I couldn't bring myself to swap out the OCN badge ESC key for either of the red caps, maybe if there was a red OCN cap in the box I would have lol.
> 
> Pardon the photo quality, taken with my phone and I'm a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Compensation has never looked so good...









Naturally loving the OCN Esc Cap. And Spacebar.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Swag

Better than last weeks.


----------



## Simca

I can't break 100. :\


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Better than last weeks.




I used to be so much faster... was hitting closer to 130wpm 5 years ago... 29 and already losing finger dexterity. No bueno.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than last weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so much faster... was hitting closer to 130wpm 5 years ago... 29 and already losing finger dexterity. No bueno.
Click to expand...

I'm slowly practicing my typing. I didn't take a typing class and when someone tried to teach me before about how to do get faster typing with finger placement, I forgot the placement in 2 days so I just focused on what was comfortable for me.


----------



## BonzaiTree

First test on my mechanical keyboard (I think so anyways).


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than last weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so much faster... was hitting closer to 130wpm 5 years ago... 29 and already losing finger dexterity. No bueno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm slowly practicing my typing. I didn't take a typing class and when someone tried to teach me before about how to do get faster typing with finger placement, I forgot the placement in 2 days so I just focused on what was comfortable for me.
Click to expand...

That's how I feel you should do it anyway... my brother types with 2 fingers and a thumb per hand and he types over 100wpm with pretty good accuracy as well. Just how he's always typed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hmmm

Alright so after i get my monitors for my eyefinity set up my next project is to build a RockBand 3 replica bass guitar. Going to take a real bass and remove the strings and mod it with cherry MX switches and retrofit the rockband3 fender replica double strum bass parts inside of it.

having trouble with picking the switches I want to use though.

I know for the Frets i want to use MX Blacks to "simulate" pressing strings(requiring pressure but no feedback.
But for the strummers. I don't know which switch to use. The ones in the bass are clicky but not tactile, but i want to simulate "plucking" feed back, but i dont know if i want the click during performance but i doubt it'd really matter because the switches themselves arent loud, what makes them loud is the "click clack" when mounted in the keyboard and they key and body of the keyboard case reverberates the sound.

I'm thinking i should go with MX Browns for the tactile, but blues are pretty enticing because they are so similar to the guitar's switches.

hmm.... What do yall think?

I'll need 10MX Blacks and
4 MX(4 switches 1 up down for the front strummer, 1 up down for the rear strummer) Browns or blues?


----------



## RatPatrol01

It sounds like browns are what you'd be looking for in that situation, browns are the ultimate "feel" switches so to speak.


----------



## Jakestax

EDIT Double Post SORRY


----------



## Jakestax

Hey Guys Ducky Zero ( Reds ) Vs KBC Poker ( Reds )?
Ducky: $99 IN AUSTRALIA (Not bad I guess)

Poker: $138 IN AUSTRALIA -_-


If I get the Ducky I'll get custom keycaps!


----------



## Jakestax

Or Maybe
A Ducky DK9008G2 Pro PBT for $119 AUD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> It sounds like browns are what you'd be looking for in that situation, browns are the ultimate "feel" switches so to speak.


Alright, 10x blacks 4x browns it is.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Hey Guys Ducky Zero ( Reds ) Vs KBC Poker ( Reds )?
> Ducky: $99 IN AUSTRALIA (Not bad I guess)
> 
> Poker: $138 IN AUSTRALIA -_-
> 
> 
> If I get the Ducky I'll get custom keycaps!


I adore my MX black KBT Pure Pro







.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I adore my MX black KBT Pure Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How are blacks for typing over an extended amount of time?
I want to get a MX black keyboard for work but I've heard the tension on the key caps starts to hurt your fingers after a short while


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> How are blacks for typing over an extended amount of time?
> I want to get a MX black keyboard for work but I've heard the tension on the key caps starts to hurt your fingers after a short while


Took me less than a week to get used to and I love the extra resistance they have, but after 5 hours of continuous typing my fingers can get a bit tired, however that amount of time extends for every day I type.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I adore my MX black KBT Pure Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I'll Get the A Ducky DK9008G2 Pro PBT in reds because I want something with good keycaps on it to start with!


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> I think I'll Get the A Ducky DK9008G2 Pro PBT in reds because I want something with good keycaps on it to start with!


Sounds solid







.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Anyone know where i can get those MX stablizers that ducky uses in their space bars and shift keys? I'll have to make about 10 keys about the width of a shift key and im wondering if i'll be needing an mx stabalizer or if i can just use the single switch itself centered. I'm not going to be able to make the metal bar stabalizers so....


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Took me less than a week to get used to and I love the extra resistance they have, but after 5 hours of continuous typing my fingers can get a bit tired, however that amount of time extends for every day I type.


Hmm, blacks seem nice and all, but ill have to go with reds,
I'm easily typing all day at work, I'll probably end up getting arthritis using MX blacks


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Anyone know where i can get those MX stablizers that ducky uses in their space bars and shift keys? I'll have to make about 10 keys about the width of a shift key and im wondering if i'll be needing an mx stabalizer or if i can just use the single switch itself centered. I'm not going to be able to make the metal bar stabalizers so....


I don't really know, but what about these?
Some more thinking about, I guess you want the Cherry MX ones


----------



## Aphid

Hey Jakestax, I recently got a 9008 g2 pro
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23394&cPath=257

The red backlit caps on wasd it looks amazing, I do love the grey/white one too. I got it with the brown switches, and put WASD red o rings on all the caps for some sound deadening. For me this board is perfect.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey Jakestax, I recently got a 9008 g2 pro
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23394&cPath=257
> 
> The red backlit caps on wasd it looks amazing, I do love the grey/white one too. I got it with the brown switches, and put WASD red o rings on all the caps for some sound deadening. For me this board is perfect.


(+REP for awesome pics) Thanks, That Model looks heaps nice, I am going for reds though. I am coming from a full razer setup, UGHHH I know. what mouse do you have and would you recommend it?

(P.S.) AUSTRALIA FOR THE WIN!!!!


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> (+REP for awesome pics) Thanks, That Model looks heaps nice, I am going for reds though. I am coming from a full razer setup, UGHHH I know. what mouse do you have and would you recommend it?
> 
> (P.S.) AUSTRALIA FOR THE WIN!!!!


I replaced an older Lycosa with this board and oh my god, I can't believe I used that thing for so long, it seems like trash now I have my Ducky








I've got an old Mamba wired/wireless Razer mouse as well, I'm reasonably content with it but I'm thinking about getting a white SteelSeries Sensei Raw.....
I think I've outgrown my Razer phase haha


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> I don't really know, but what about these?


Quote:


> I'm not going to be able to make use of the metal bar stabalizers so....


fixed my quote because im an idiot and cant read or write properly.

Hmm..just took a peek under my spacebar and the stablizer is that spring bar.

guess im going to have to figure out a way to stabalize the keys.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> I replaced an older Lycosa with this board and oh my god, I can't believe I used that thing for so long, it seems like trash now I have my Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an old Mamba wired/wireless Razer mouse as well, I'm reasonably content with it but I'm thinking about getting a white SteelSeries Sensei Raw.....
> I think I've outgrown my Razer phase haha


HO LEE **** I HAVE A LYCOSA NOW!!!


----------



## Jakestax

Also did that Keyboard come with the little keyring, with the switch on it?
They look really cool


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey Jakestax, I recently got a 9008 g2 pro
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23394&cPath=257
> 
> The red backlit caps on wasd it looks amazing, I do love the grey/white one too. I got it with the brown switches, and put WASD red o rings on all the caps for some sound deadening. For me this board is perfect.


Insane color combo.


----------



## stickg1

So I'm leaning towards keeping the Razer atm, it seems my wife doesn't appreciate my new found keyboard enthusiasm and wants me to get rid of one of the boards.

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013

vs

CM QuickFire TK w/ Blues

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/20131005_184820_zpsded0f3dc.jpg.html

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/20131005_185005_zps784b546a.jpg.html

I would lose money selling the CM and potentially make money selling the Razer. But I think I like the Razer more, the keys are spaced more to my liking and not having to enable/disable the number pad is a plus. However I like the compact size of the CM and the lighting modes. Although I prefer the green LED to the blue LED. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> I replaced an older Lycosa with this board and oh my god, I can't believe I used that thing for so long, it seems like trash now I have my Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an old Mamba wired/wireless Razer mouse as well, I'm reasonably content with it but I'm thinking about getting a white SteelSeries Sensei Raw.....
> I think I've outgrown my Razer phase haha


well its a membrane keyboard. the only keyboards that stand up to being tolerble after moving to a mechanical are the scissorswitch which have a definate tactile bump. But nothing beats them MX Blues








And "razer phase"thats abit harsh. itsabout getitng the hardware required. Like me i got a ducky shine 2, but there's no mouse on earth that can replace the utility and comfort of my razer naga epic.
No other company makes a mouse thats that high in utility and as comfortable and shaped well enough to accomidate my grip. and no that logitech monstrosity doesnt replace the naga, that thing made my hand feel like it was bleeding after using it for 20minutes. Infact i want to start snatching up razer naga epic sealed boxes offa newegg and ebay and stuff so i can have mutiple backups incase something happens, you know? hope to have enough of em to last until USB can't be used anymore. because there's no mouse in the world that replaces it. well that is until razer makes a new naga epic with the same shape.

They make some poorly designed stuff, they make some amazing stuff. They're trying to reach a level of utility that they can provide for a great mass of gamers, give them something they need.
If i hadn't come across the epic i wouldnt have ever found the mouse that suits me.

/semi-rant


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So I'm leaning towards keeping the Razer atm, it seems my wife doesn't appreciate my new found keyboard enthusiasm and wants me to get rid of one of the boards.


Why...
That sounds kinda harsh...
Quote:


> I would lose money selling the CM and potentially make money selling the Razer. But I think I like the Razer more, the keys are spaced more to my liking and not having to enable/disable the number pad is a plus. However I like the compact size of the CM and the lighting modes. Although I prefer the green LED to the blue LED. Decisions decisions.....


Stick with the razer, you seem to have more favorable pros for the razer vs the CM.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So I'm leaning towards keeping the Razer atm, it seems my wife doesn't appreciate my new found keyboard enthusiasm and wants me to get rid of one of the boards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013
> 
> vs
> 
> CM QuickFire TK w/ Blues
> 
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/20131005_184820_zpsded0f3dc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/20131005_185005_zps784b546a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I would lose money selling the CM and potentially make money selling the Razer. But I think I like the Razer more, the keys are spaced more to my liking and not having to enable/disable the number pad is a plus. However I like the compact size of the CM and the lighting modes. Although I prefer the green LED to the blue LED. Decisions decisions.....


That sure is a tough choice..
To each his own but I would choose the more compact one, but thats just my personal input.


----------



## neo0031

stickyg1, I think we're all sorry to here that. The wife making you choose... I was almost in the same situation. Does she know you got the BlackWidow on the cheap though?

If all fails, I'd say listen to your heart and sell the TK. Any other keyboard I would say otherwise. But seeing as you like the BlackWidow as well as its colour and size, the subsequent problems brought on by the QFTK may not be worth it. (The LEDs, the numpad that's sort weird, etc).

I mean, you already have enough/the same problem with both since they both have a weird bottom row for keycaps... Might as well keep the full-size one for future customising and as you said, you like the green.

Comes down to what you use the board for and desk space estate, and the issues mentioned above.

Good luck.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> stickyg1, I think we're all sorry to here that. The wife making you choose... I was almost in the same situation. Does she know you got the BlackWidow on the cheap though?
> 
> If all fails, I'd say listen to your heart and sell the TK. Any other keyboard I would say otherwise. But seeing as you like the BlackWidow as well as its colour and size, the subsequent problems brought on by the QFTK may not be worth it. (The LEDs, the numpad that's sort weird, etc).
> 
> I mean, you already have enough/the same problem with both since they both have a weird bottom row for keycaps... Might as well keep the full-size one for future customising and as you said, you like the green.
> 
> Comes down to what you use the board for and desk space estate, and the issues mentioned above.
> 
> Good luck.


I mean I don't have to sell either I suppose. She could get over it, but I really don't need two boards. I'll throw the CM up in the marketplace and see if it gets any bites. It's only about 2-3 weeks old.


----------



## Hawxie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






My KBT Pure Pro w/ White Backlight and MX Black's







.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey Jakestax, I recently got a 9008 g2 pro
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23394&cPath=257
> 
> The red backlit caps on wasd it looks amazing, I do love the grey/white one too. I got it with the brown switches, and put WASD red o rings on all the caps for some sound deadening. For me this board is perfect.


Really like the look of that board except the red WASD. Didn't like them on my DS3 which for me would have been more appropriate, but red really clashes on that gray and blue keyboard IMO.


----------



## Jixr

just a reminder to clean out your keyboards every once in a while.


----------



## skupples

wait, you found a loaf of bread in your keyboard?!

ehh, maybe I should actually app to this club... Do razor mech's count?


----------



## HPE1000

LOL free lunch


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yes, yes it would be. That's one of the things I hate about my Pure. It's a major PITA to get caps for and when I have the chance to do so, it's much more expensive since you have to buy a Tsangan for that one bloody cap. And Tsangans don't even come with an R3 ~` key, which is also mildly infuriating.


Exactly. The green shift key is literally the only non stock key I have that fits there. I am always on the look out for other 1.75 shift keys to build a kit around. The CMYK kit that you used looks killer and is a great way to get that darn key.


----------



## skupples

Post for app...

OCN Name: Skupples

Picture proof.



razer blackwidow


----------



## HPE1000

I am so sad I missed out on those night owl clacks drawings by one day, I absolutely love them.









I am looking into getting a model m on GH and then later I think I want an MX Black Poker II. :/


----------



## HPE1000

I am currently looking at/in the process of buying a 91 model m, if the shipping is right, I will jump on it


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am so sad I missed out on those night owl clacks drawings by one day, I absolutely love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking into getting a model m on GH and then later I think I want an MX Black Poker II. :/


It's ok. Odds are you wouldn't have gotten one anyways.


----------



## HesterDW

Bluegreen SP keycap set on the way!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's ok. Odds are you wouldn't have gotten one anyways.


That is what I told myself, so it's not that bad, but that would have matched my main keyboard so well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Bluegreen SP keycap set on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm confused, is that a different top you have painted?


----------



## nubbinator

I don't know if you know this HPE, but you can multiquote. You don't have to hit quote and respond with a new post to every post you want to respond to. Just hit multi for those posts you want to respond to and quote on the last one of them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I don't know if you know this HPE, but you can multiquote. You don't have to hit quote and respond with a new post to every post you want to respond to. Just hit multi for those posts you want to respond to and quote on the last one of them.


Yes I do know how to multiquote, sometimes I just don't bother going back and doing it if I forget.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am currently looking at/in the process of buying a 91 model m, if the shipping is right, I will jump on it


Nice! Do eet!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm confused, is that a different top you have painted?


Same top.







It changes to purple depending on the angle.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Also did that Keyboard come with the little keyring, with the switch on it?
> They look really cool


Nah I don't believe it did...
Also it doesn't have those metal stabiliser bars you guys are talking about, it that normal? I'll put a pit of the space bar with its cap off later today to show.

As for Razer stuff, it depends on what it is. Their build quality seems to have greatly improved in the last few years since I got my Razer stuff. The mamba I really do like, something with a better sensor would be nice though. All I want from a mouse is ambidextrous, nice and simple with a palm grip. And I wish I could easily take the mamba apart to clean the squeeky mouse wheel, its pretty annoying.
As for the Lycosa, that has been a headache since day 1 with random keys not working till you plug it out and back in again mid game.
Each to their own, but unless Razer make something exceptionally slick I probably won't be buying again. Just my feelings on it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Nah I don't believe it did...
> Also it doesn't have those metal stabiliser bars you guys are talking about, it that normal? I'll put a pit of the space bar with its cap off later today to show.
> 
> As for Razer stuff, it depends on what it is. Their build quality seems to have greatly improved in the last few years since I got my Razer stuff. The mamba I really do like, something with a better sensor would be nice though. All I want from a mouse is ambidextrous, nice and simple with a palm grip. And I wish I could easily take the mamba apart to clean the squeeky mouse wheel, its pretty annoying.
> As for the Lycosa, that has been a headache since day 1 with random keys not working till you plug it out and back in again mid game.
> Each to their own, but unless Razer make something exceptionally slick I probably won't be buying again. Just my feelings on it.


I couldnt handle life without my naga epic.

I can't wait to buy some back ups and stockpile a few so i can use them for years.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I couldnt handle life without my naga epic.
> 
> I can't wait to buy some back ups and stockpile a few so i can use them for years.


Shouldn't a good mouse last at least a decade if you just replace the feet?
Im sure its a fine mouse, but for me its got far far too many buttons.


----------



## Jixr

the naga is great, the software is crap though. using it with my design software is amazing, and unfortunately I don't like the G600 enough over the naga to replace it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the naga is great, the software is crap though. using it with my design software is amazing, and unfortunately I don't like the G600 enough over the naga to replace it.


the software for the naga is great. very clean fluid straight forward and expansive, easy switching easy macroing, easy keymaping. its great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Shouldn't a good mouse last at least a decade if you just replace the feet?
> Im sure its a fine mouse, but for me its got far far too many buttons.


i have bipolar disorder...sometimes i break things...









As for the buttons thing. Try being an mmorpg player and not having a naga vs every pro that has a naga.
you'll be rushing out to get one asap.

Games like TERA are pretty much unplayable without an MMO mouse you need a Naga HEX mininum to play TERA at an acceptable level. and the new age MMORPGs are putting so much usage for mmo mice. Games like WildStar are going to pretty much require an mmo mouse and mechanical keyboard to be competative. And NO the RAT MMO7 mice are NOT mmorpg mice.
Naga, G600s, Corsair Vegence 90s. Those are the real mmorpg mice. that rat mouse is a bleed of heresy.

plus after you get used to having all those button options you'll soon realize how much utility the mouse really provides in almost all games and even professional applications.


----------



## Jixr

youve obviously never used the same mouse across 3 different OS's, the naga works great on XP, but on 7 and 8 i've had tons of problems, and OSX is just god awful, it constantly creates new profiles randomly and fails to load or open profiles.

I don't use any settings for games, but when I have all 12 buttons filled in 3 maps for work, its an amazing tool.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> youve obviously never used the same mouse across 3 different OS's, the naga works great on XP, but on 7 and 8 i've had tons of problems, and OSX is just god awful, it constantly creates new profiles randomly and fails to load or open profiles.
> 
> I don't use any settings for games, but when I have all 12 buttons filled in 3 maps for work, its an amazing tool.


I use win 7, never had a problem. Ofc i have the Naga epic which has Synapse 2.0 which was modelled after the naga epic standard driver.


----------



## neo0031

Speaking of using peripherals on different OSes, I'm very close to bringing my own into uni. The Apple mouse..... is so slow it hurts even with settings painfully at max in OSX System Preferences. Definitely going to bring in my Roccat Kova [+] to see how it fairs tomorrow.

Also tempted to bring my mechanical keyboard in. But I think it'd attract too much attention.... Visual and audio wise.

I do want to challenge the library's silence with bottoming out my keyboard though....


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i have bipolar disorder...sometimes i break things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the buttons thing. Try being an mmorpg player and not having a naga vs every pro that has a naga.
> you'll be rushing out to get one asap.
> 
> Games like TERA are pretty much unplayable without an MMO mouse you need a Naga HEX mininum to play TERA at an acceptable level. and the new age MMORPGs are putting so much usage for mmo mice. Games like WildStar are going to pretty much require an mmo mouse and mechanical keyboard to be competative. And NO the RAT MMO7 mice are NOT mmorpg mice.
> Naga, G600s, Corsair Vegence 90s. Those are the real mmorpg mice. that rat mouse is a bleed of heresy.
> 
> plus after you get used to having all those button options you'll soon realize how much utility the mouse really provides in almost all games and even professional applications.


I'll have a look at some reviews and things for those mice you mentioned, I've got a credit at the moment with pccg so i could pick up a mid priced one for essentially free








I was looking at the vengeance m65 and the sensei raw, or possibly the mionix naos 8200 if I go ergonomical... I'm well undecided. What I do know is i'm not paying more than about 60 - 80 bucks for one!


----------



## Paradigm84

I have the NAOS 5000, love the shape of it, fits in the hand very nicely.


----------



## HPE1000

Edit: solved


----------



## skupples

I returned my mamba, simply because synapse is a pile of junk... @least, when win8 first came out, it was hopeless.

now i use the el-cheepo-deathadder, w/o synapse. Good stuff...

I have never used a multi-button mouse in any of my mmo' gaming, and i have always been top of my class in any roll that iv'e played. Though, some of my raiders were absolutely useless without them.

I'm an MMO player from back in the day where you only touched your mouse to loot things.


----------



## HPE1000

I have a love/hate relationship with my deathadder black edition.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with my deathadder black edition.


When I first got it, after trading in the Mamba it felt like a dinky little piece of plastic. I don't really notice that as much anymore.

I'm using the 2013, now with improved side grip!!!!!!!


----------



## nubbinator

Why is there so much mouse talk in the mechanical keyboards thread?


----------



## Simca

Because _mice_ go hand in hand with mechanical keyboards...I hope this wasn't a necessary explanation.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Why is there so much mouse talk in the mechanical keyboards thread?


I wish my mouse was mechanical!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I returned my mamba, simply because synapse is a pile of junk... @least, when win8 first came out, it was hopeless.
> 
> now i use the el-cheepo-deathadder, w/o synapse. Good stuff...
> 
> I have never used a multi-button mouse in any of my mmo' gaming, and i have always been top of my class in any roll that iv'e played. Though, some of my raiders were absolutely useless without them.
> 
> I'm an MMO player from back in the day where you only touched your mouse to loot things.


The shape of the games are changing alot of games are pushing towards mobility, even world of warcraft's revamped skill set pushes mobility as well.

games like Vindictus, TERA, Dragons Nest, and guild wars 2 really started to push mmorpgs towards mobility styled games.

back in the day mobility wasn't a big thing.

I'm a past top teir korean mmorpg player, pulled some world firsts in my hayday, and i was using a deathadder at the time, using the Q+T strafe method for combat, and kiting when it was applicable to the game. Deathadder was a good mouse, was very useful to help with strafing and kiting.
Nowadays im pretty set on the naga and i can see its difference, and alot of the pro players are toting nagas and g600s, and keypads like the nostromo and orbweaver.
The mmorpg scene is changing. and mmo mice and custom keymaps are starting to be a core part of the way games are being played.

theres people who play top teir with 3buttons and 5 buttons lik AznSoul/HanSoul, but a vast majority are pushing nagas now.

I've been around mmorpgs for over 10 years now, and man how the game scene has changed.
Now there's games like WildStar coming up and its a game super focused on APM and mobility play.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Why is there so much mouse talk in the mechanical keyboards thread?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my mouse was mechanical!
Click to expand...

Here ya go!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microsoft-Intellimouse-1-1-USB-3-button-scroll-ball-mice-mouse-FREE-Shipping-/390659835760


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microsoft-Intellimouse-1-1-USB-3-button-scroll-ball-mice-mouse-FREE-Shipping-/390659835760


Ha! Classic


----------



## BiG_LiG

Changed one keycap. The OCN Flame had to go back on for a while.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Changed one keycap. The OCN Flame had to go back on for a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is some one making custom caps that I don't know about? Or some company? Or some entity? I would LOOOVE to get some of those Nvidia cap's made, since they seem to of only been pax/e3 give aways.


----------



## Jixr

Alright...

I spend the weekend painting it white, sanding, painting, sanding, painting, sanding, letting it cure, then I tried out the Glow in the dark paint. I painting it during the day, misted it, let it set for about 10mins, and basically continued doing that till I ran out of paint, ( entire can of glow paint )

Since it was daylight, It was hard to see how thick I was laying it on and what areas I covered. After I ran out of paint I let it sit for a few hours, and then had to do some pretty intense wetsanding, the paint dried really gritty and stringy, and by the time I got done sanding, I put it under a black light and here is out it came out.

It really does look cool under UV light or in the dark, but you can clearly see the areas I missed ( corners and such ) and areas that were removed from sanding. Even with the white base it looks black in the dark.

Honestly I think it would take probably another 2 cans of Glow paint to cover the entire thing, and at about $10 a can its not cheap ( considering i've spent nearly $50 in paint and supplies to paint these cases )

It does glow well though, In the dark its the classic green glow, but in the daylight It just looks a white top that got really dirty and grimy ( kinda like how white lego's look after a few years )

Even with the stock QFR caps, a white top does look pretty good, so Hopefully I have enough white to paint it all a nice flat white, and if not I have a whole can of blue like my other board and I'll just have two blue ones, or just shelf the project for awhile and come back at it another time.

I'm kinda bummed, after the first case I tried to glow got ruined, and this one pretty much turned out like crap as well, even though I took more time and precautions than I did my blue one.

I have 2 cases left ( grey and blk ) and I want to keep them stock.

Also are other peoples cases as warped as mine have been?

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5786_zpsbdb17224.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5784_zpsbbd6646a.jpg.html
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_5780_zps8dac1f9f.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, mine was warped bad, like that, but only on one side. It was REALLY hard to get on my keyboard and I had to push down hard on it, my purple one was 100% straight though, but that was the top that came attached to the keyboard.

I think shipping ends up destroying these since they heat up during shipping, and then warp because they have nothing holding them in place.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, maybe so.

Kinda sucks that It didnt work out, and I know If i decide to paint this one white, it won't come out as well since it already has so many layers of paint built up on it.

I guess I'll just shelf it for awhile.

I'm still thinking of selling my mx blue QFR anyway to fund some new keycaps for my red XT
( I love typing on them, but its a little weird swapping keyboards all the time depending on what i'm doing. )


----------



## HPE1000

I cant imagine how hard it is getting perfect coverage with clear paint like that.

I would buy your qfr, although I don't think I should get a third blue one lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have one more zoidberg keycap left, I guess that is reserved for the poker 2 if I end up buying one







, I should probably get more of these keycaps later.






With any luck I might buy the model m tonight


----------



## Jixr

Yeah I may post it for sell on the local CL or on GH, maybe I can trade it for a nice set of keycaps for my XT that I have at work.

That grey/white one looks really nice

( though if you bought it I would let you have your pick of case color, toss in a special keycap and maybe even throw in the glow case depending on how it turns out )

I'm just super picky with paint/finishes when it comes to something i'll touch every day. I'm so much of a perfectionist that nothing really satisfies me.


----------



## HPE1000

That is why I am just leaving the stock matte top on my main keyboard, I just want it to work without worrying about any imperfections or durability problems.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, same reason I left my blue the way it is. I'd probably goof it up trying to clear coat it.

Back in my motorcycle racing days we had whats called a 20-20 paint job.

basically if it would look good from 20 feet away while it was moving at 20mph then it was good enough lol.

Pretty is pretty expensive.


----------



## Jakestax

What is in between reds and blues, I think that blues might be too clicky for me!
But I might just end up getting blues anyway


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> What is in between reds and blues, I think that blues might be too clicky for me!
> But I might just end up getting blues anyway


Browns are in the middle, that's what i got


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Browns are in the middle, that's what i got


Ok Thanks,
by the way I just ordered a blue switch of ebay to test, it does not come with a keycap but i do already have an old mx Brown board I found on ebay for $15, althoug i cannot use it because i have a M/Itx motherboard without PS/2









http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHERRY-MX-Series-Key-Switches-Blue-Cyan-Axis-ORIGINAL-KEYBOARD-SWITCH/330942385390?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1811091921398634349%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D9%26sd%3D330942385390%26

Here is a pic:


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Dedication. I applaud you sir.


Where did you buy this?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Ok Thanks,
> by the way I just ordered a blue switch of ebay to test, it does not come with a keycap but i do already have an old mx Brown board I found on ebay for $15, althoug i cannot use it because i have a M/Itx motherboard without PS/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHERRY-MX-Series-Key-Switches-Blue-Cyan-Axis-ORIGINAL-KEYBOARD-SWITCH/330942385390?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1811091921398634349%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D9%26sd%3D330942385390%26
> 
> Here is a pic:


can't you use something like this to get that board working ?







LINK


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> can't you use something like this to get that board working ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


I can't actually open get to the link (I'm on school, terrible connection), but yeah it shouldn't be very hard to get a ps/2 to USB adapter.


----------



## Jakestax

For People in australia a good cheap mx blue board is this:
CHERRY MX board 2.0
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHERRY-MX-board-2-0-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-USB-G80-3800-/281017473028?pt=AU_Input_Peripherals&hash=item416df25804&_uhb=1

CHEAP AS!!!!


----------



## skuko

dude, i need that wallpaper


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## BakerMan1971

yep this just showed up on my faceache and I have to admit it looks fun and has that wow factor


----------



## JayKthnx

added myself to the list with my new shine 3 running browns. night and day difference from my old g19.


----------



## Paradigm84

Membership list updated.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Where did you buy this?


Ask Jixr. It's not mine.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> +REP for idea but, already bought one, it blew up when I was asleep scared the S H I T outta me, so dont really wanna try that again, plus its good just to have lying around!


Wait, what? It blew up? How?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I suppose there are components that can fail inside them, this one (LINK) has a cap in there, if it were to overheat or fail, that could blow out.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

And now, for a little Keyboard modding humor...


----------



## BonzaiTree

^ that burn, hahaha


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Ok Thanks,
> by the way I just ordered a blue switch of ebay to test, it does not come with a keycap but i do already have an old mx Brown board I found on ebay for $15, althoug i cannot use it because i have a M/Itx motherboard without PS/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHERRY-MX-Series-Key-Switches-Blue-Cyan-Axis-ORIGINAL-KEYBOARD-SWITCH/330942385390?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1811091921398634349%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D9%26sd%3D330942385390%26
> 
> Here is a pic:


Those are really overpriced. You can almost always find them for $0.60 each + shipping. $4 a switch is obscene.


----------



## HPE1000

I paid like a $1.25 or something for the brown switch from wasd and felt like I was getting ripped off, that is just crazy.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I only happened to order my switches from them because I had also ordered some keycaps at the same time, and shipping a few switches is always about 10x the cost of the switch.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I only happened to order my switches from them because I had also ordered some keycaps at the same time, and shipping a few switches is always about 10x the cost of the switch.


Yeah, I ordered the switch with a set of keycaps and random other kets from them, otherwise I wouldn't have.

Cooler master just informed me that they never shipped out the replacement top piece from over a month ago, so it will now be shipped out in a day or two and should get here in a week...


----------



## xV1ral

Was pretty busy this weekend, but here are the overdue pics of the PBT (and one POM) keycaps from BangGood.


Both the PBT and POM keycap sets came in plastic "bags" like this. Useful since these are blanks, and the row number is not always printed clearly on the back. (But yes, if you get blanks, the undersides of the caps will indicate which row they are for.)


Thickness comparison. From left to right: stock QFR, stock Poker 2, Imsto/KBC thick PBT, BangGood PBT, BangGood POM, rainbow jelly POM (from feng). You can also see the stem that the BangGoog POM keycap pulled out. I still haven't been able to get it out.











The PBT keycaps on my Ducky Mini, along with mods from WASD. The surfaces of the PBT caps are a lot rougher and grainier in comparison. For me, it feels a lot nicer to type on compared to the stock Ducky or WASD key caps. With backlighting on, the color isn't bright white, but is still a lot less yellow or green than I was expecting. Overall, I really like the effect with the WASD blue caps.









And since we were discussing ducky keycaps a few pages back, I think I'll probably pick up some of thse: http://www.keypop.net/product/yellow-ducky-keycap


----------



## HPE1000

I saw those ducky keycaps today, I like them.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*


My white PBTs from Banggood are on backorder.







I like that polycarb escape. Are you getting in on the group buy for Keypop's polycarb spacebar? It would go great with this.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My white PBTs from Banggood are on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that polycarb escape. Are you getting in on the group buy for Keypop's polycarb spacebar? It would go great with this.


I am, ordered one of each color. I'm a sucker for their polycarb keys.








I actually ended up replacing the Esc with a metal backlight-compatible Year of the Snake key though. Might change it back, but the LEDs shine through the eyes really well on this board.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Would anyone have any interest in trading for a DS2 9008 w/ violet led's? Hypothetical question (for now). I like it but I'm not one for LED's (unless subtle and white) or am I a huge fan of cherry stabilizers.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I am, ordered one of each color. I'm a sucker for their polycarb keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ended up replacing the Esc with a metal backlight-compatible Year of the Snake key though. Might change it back, but the LEDs shine through the eyes really well on this board.


Nice lol! The blue will look great on your board. I went with blue as I don't see myself owning a keyset that would match any of the other colors.

On another note my SP keycaps arrived. They match better than I expected.







Now the fun begins.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice lol! The blue will look great on your board. I went with blue as I don't see myself owning a keyset that would match any of the other colors.
> 
> On another note my SP keycaps arrived. They match better than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins.


That color combo looks really good! What profile and color codes did you order? Did you order them directly from SP?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> That color combo looks really good! What profile and color codes did you order? Did you order them directly from SP?


They're part of a small and quick buy from Geekhack. The pictures the OP posted were terrible, but they look sexy in the above post.


----------



## HPE1000

Better get those keys on quick, I want to see them


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> They're part of a small and quick buy from Geekhack. The pictures the OP posted were terrible, but they look sexy in the above post.


Oh damn, I think I know which one you are talking about. I was hesitating so long on whether or not I should get them, but ultimately decided to pass. Definitely regretting it now. :/


----------



## neo0031

Yeah man. Pressing F5 endlessly to see those keycaps put on.









No seriously. Might need a new F5 key cap soon.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Would anyone have any interest in trading for a DS2 9008 w/ violet led's? Hypothetical question (for now). I like it but I'm not one for LED's (unless subtle and white) or am I a huge fan of cherry stabilizers.


I assume its a ducky shine 2, is it TKL or full size? And what switches?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Yeah man. Pressing F5 endlessly to see those keycaps put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously. Might need a new F5 key cap soon.


good thing its a mechanical kb and it'll survive the thousands of F5 presses


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> I assume its a ducky shine 2, is it TKL or full size? And what switches?
> good thing its a mechanical kb and it'll survive the thousands of F5 presses


Yeah. A cherry MX switch is rated for, what, 50000 key presses? The keycap, on the other hand...


----------



## HPE1000

5 million is what an mx switch it rated at, at 50k it would be dead in less than a month.


----------



## HesterDW

Excuse the flash, the Sun decided not to come out today. I'll take better pictures when its lighter out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 5 million is what an mx switch it rated at, at 50k it would be dead in less than a month.


It's 50 million for the popular modern switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's 50 million for the popular modern switches.


20-50 million then


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> I assume its a ducky shine 2, is it TKL or full size? And what switches?


Yes, full size with browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's 50 million for the popular modern switches.


20 Million on Tactile, Locking, & Clicky switches.

50 Million on linear switches.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

My YOTS finally arrived, going to take a bit of time getting used to typing on it, but first impressions are, its gorgeous, and just feels so well built compared to really any other keyboard I have previously got my hands on. I will post some pictures later!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 20 Million on Tactile, Locking, & Clicky switches.
> 50 Million on linear switches.


It appears you are correct, I blame Cherry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> My YOTS finally arrived, going to take a bit of time getting used to typing on it, but first impressions are, its gorgeous, and just feels so well built compared to really any other keyboard I have previously got my hands on. I will post some pictures later!


Jealous.


----------



## HPE1000

I am still trying to decide if cherry reds are overrated, or if I should get blacks.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> My YOTS finally arrived, going to take a bit of time getting used to typing on it, but first impressions are, its gorgeous, and just feels so well built compared to really any other keyboard I have previously got my hands on. I will post some pictures later!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Excuse the flash, the Sun decided not to come out today. I'll take better pictures when its lighter out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovin' it









I'll also "patiently" wait for your usual photos with Sunlight.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am still trying to decide if cherry reds are overrated, or if I should get blacks.


Find some MX Super Blacks and make your own board, you'll have finger biceps in no time.


----------



## Mysticode

Are Super Blacks more force than Greens?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Are Super Blacks more force than Greens?


Approaching twice as heavy (150g in MX Super Blacks vs the 80g of MX Greens).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Approaching twice as heavy (150g in MX Super Blacks vs the 80g of MX Greens).


Honestly, if you ever find some, like around 100 tell me and I will consider.

Or at least the spings I would need and I could just change a black one to a super black.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Honestly, if you ever find some, like around 100 tell me and I will consider.
> 
> Or at least the spings I would need and I could just change a black one to a super black.


Some people have used the springs from ballpoint pens to make ghetto MX Super Blacks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people have used the springs from ballpoint pens to make ghetto MX Super Blacks.


I was reading that thread
Quote:


> imagine walking into the store
> 
> '70 pens please'
> 
> 'for what?'
> 
> '...keyboards..'


----------



## Mysticode

Any idea what the force on a ballpoint pen is?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Any idea what the force on a ballpoint pen is?


*Insert Jimmy McMillan meme*


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *Insert Jimmy McMillan meme*


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder how heavy of a spring it would take to break an mx switch housing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Excuse the flash, the Sun decided not to come out today. I'll take better pictures when its lighter out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We need higher res pictures


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Any idea what the force on a ballpoint pen is?


I'd imagine it varies massively, not sure if ballpoint pens share common OEM's for the springs.


----------



## sherlock

Just applied for membership with my Corsair K70 on the first page.




Sorry for the low res pic, I only have a HTC One


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd imagine it varies massively, not sure if ballpoint pens share common OEM's for the springs.


That is what I was thinking, so I didn't bother guessing


----------



## Mysticode

So.. does anyone have the contact of someone from Corsair who can confirm/deny a black model of the K70 Brown/Blue/Red coming out? :/


----------



## Jixr

@ Mysic I've not heard anything in the rumor mill.

Also, what pens? if you can buy them in bulck cheap enough I would love some super super heavy blues/greens to type on.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how heavy of a spring it would take to break an mx switch housing.
> We need higher res pictures


Definitely. I'm not satisfied with them either.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Also, what pens? if you can buy them in bulck cheap enough I would love some super super heavy blues/greens to type on.


I assume just any clicky, cheap pen with a fairly narrow spring would work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 20 Million on Tactile, Locking, & Clicky switches.
> 50 Million on linear switches.


How long does that last in actual real world settings though?

my naga is rated at 8million clicks, how long ias the 20mil for a cherry mx blue? say its used everyday for 365 days a year for like 10hours a day?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How long does that last in actual real world settings though?
> 
> my naga is rated at 8million clicks, how long ias the 20mil for a cherry mx blue? say its used everyday for 365 days a year for like 10hours a day?


Depends what you're doing for the 10 hours, it'll be a lot longer if it's casual web browsing compared to if it's some fast-paced game, you could download WhatPulse to track your clicks and keypresses for a week, then extrapolate to get an estimate of yearly usage.


----------



## Jixr

i've tried a spring from a cheapo clicky, adn the spring would not fit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How long does that last in actual real world settings though?
> 
> my naga is rated at 8million clicks, how long ias the 20mil for a cherry mx blue? say its used everyday for 365 days a year for like 10hours a day?


A really long time. Like wise, that's the rated MTBF.

Not an approximation on lifespan.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends what you're doing for the 10 hours, it'll be a lot longer if it's casual web browsing compared to if it's some fast-paced game, you could download WhatPulse to track your clicks and keypresses for a week, then extrapolate to get an estimate of yearly usage.


You'd have to track keypresses on an individual key, not over the whole board too. Gaming is obviously going to be harsher then typing, but even then I don't think you really have to worry about it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You'd have to track keypresses on an individual key, not over the whole board too. Gaming is obviously going to be harsher then typing, but even then I don't think you really have to worry about it.


Using relative frequencies of letters in the English alphabet, you could calculate approximately how many of those keypresses were a given letter, then you could use number of keypresses on the letter E (most common letter) to calculate a lower bound on the lifetime of the board, assuming you consider the end of the boards useful lifetime to be when a switch fails naturally.

Or you could just feel safe in the knowledge you'll probably get a new keyboard long before a switch naturally fails (not broken by other factors).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Using relative frequencies of letters in the English alphabet, you could calculate approximately how many of those keypresses were a given letter, then you could use number of keypresses on the letter E (most common letter) to calculate a lower bound on the lifetime of the board, assuming you consider the end of the boards useful lifetime to be when a switch fails naturally.
> 
> Or you could just feel safe in the knowledge you'll probably get a new keyboard long before a switch naturally fails (not broken by other factors).


The spacebar in my deck legend isn't working anymore. Could just be a poor solder joint though... I did get it around the time I joined OCN.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Find some MX Super Blacks and make your own board, you'll have *finger biceps* in no time.


----------



## HPE1000

If I was not interested in a poker 2 and model M I would consider buying it.

The QFR brown switch is on sale for 64 dollars on amazon with free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical/dp/B007VDKLLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381189049&sr=8-1&keywords=quickfire+rapid


----------



## Mysticode

If only it weren't TKL at that price


----------



## Jixr

if only it weren't brown switched at that price


----------



## HPE1000

Eh, I like TKL keyboards way more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if only it weren't brown switched at that price


I demand greens at that price!


----------



## Mysticode

I just find normal sized keyboards more versatile, means I can bring them to work and back home and use them for multi-purpose stuff. I work with a lot of numbers!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I just find normal sized keyboards more versatile, means I can bring them to work and back home and use them for multi-purpose stuff. I work with a lot of numbers!


Then get an awesome numpad!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I just find normal sized keyboards more versatile, means I can bring them to work and back home and use them for multi-purpose stuff. I work with a lot of numbers!


Yeah I did that for about a week, then I ended up buying a board to leave at work, hell, my office space has better stuff than my home, 27" 1440p moniotr, QF-XT, razer naga, all stuff I brought into work


----------



## Mysticode

But HPE1000, then I have to bring in a numpad with me too! One device to rule them all I say..

Jixr, unfortunately my work will not cover me getting a special mechanical keyboard. Well, they might, if I go to Health and Safety and make a case that I have joint problems or something, but I'd need a doctor's note and then the keyboard would belong to my office


----------



## Jixr

here is my white one, not really happy with it, but bleh, it is what it is.

I don't know why, but the white paint just seems so much thinner than my blue board despite having basically 2 coats of paint on it.

Its not a bad paint job, its just not up to my personal expectations


----------



## HPE1000

Why cooler master does not produce a white top version is beyond me. They could also probably make a lot of money with ~30-50 dollar high quality painted tops that they made themselves.


----------



## skupples

White is out for OEM's right now, unless they are apple. It still screams 2006 to them or something.


----------



## Jixr

better white than black and red/green thats been PC colors since beige was ruled out.


----------



## HPE1000

Guy stopped responding right before I worked out buying his model M, it's been a day since he has responded but he has been signing in and out for the past day. I guess I will message him tomorrow and see if he still wants to sell it.. I want a picture of it's sticker before I get it though, that will probably be another day of waiting there


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Those are really overpriced. You can almost always find them for $0.60 each + shipping. $4 a switch is obscene.


Just Remember I live in AUSTRALIA everything here is either really expensive or hard and expensive to import, anyway I found a 5 dollar note on the road the other day, so may aswell!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Guy stopped responding right before I worked out buying his model M, it's been a day since he has responded but he has been signing in and out for the past day. I guess I will message him tomorrow and see if he still wants to sell it.. I want a picture of it's sticker before I get it though, that will probably be another day of waiting there


Original:
$40+shipping Model M

or a black Unicomp
$50 shipped Black Unicomp classic This is a direct remake of the above board right down to the ps2 cable except done in black and with a different overlay for the function leds.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Original:
> $40+shipping Model M
> 
> or a black Unicomp
> $50 shipped Black Unicomp classic This is a direct remake of the above board right down to the ps2 cable except done in black and with a different overlay for the function leds.


That first one is the one I am getting..







or want to get..


----------



## DaveLT

I've only been away for 3 days and 20+ pages is what i see ... I am lazy to read now :\


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I've only been away for 3 days and 20+ pages is what i see ... I am lazy to read now :\


19 of those pages were mouse talk, you are fine


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 19 of those pages were mouse talk, you are fine


MOUSE TALK?!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 19 of those pages were mouse talk, you are fine


Seriously. Those pages should be stricken from the club since they were so off topic.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, 3 blind mice, chucky cheeze, mickey mouse and co, deadmau5, the mousecateers, ratatooie, the adventurers, pinky and the brain, you know, mice.


----------



## HesterDW

Made a watermark. What do you guys think? Hope you can at least tell it's supposed to be a spacebar?


----------



## Mysticode

I can't find this online, but does anyone know what the force resistance is on the 1st edition Logitech G15 non-mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Jakestax

Was just about to grab a realforce 87u from www.pccasegear.com, was all excited and when I logged on this morning I was shocked it was gone and it was only 200!!!! AUD of course


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I can't find this online, but does anyone know what the force resistance is on the 1st edition Logitech G15 non-mechanical keyboard?


I would imagine probably about the same as normal rubber domes around 50-70g depending on age and manufacturer


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why cooler master does not produce a white top version is beyond me. They could also probably make a lot of money with ~30-50 dollar high quality painted tops that they made themselves.


Oddly enough I spotted this yesterday.... (LINK)

although being able to swap keycaps is important to me too and I need to try white switches (LINK)


----------



## Jakestax

UPDATE!
Was bored today so painted my ESC key on my Compaq mx 11800 black:


And I think it looks pretty cool!
Also, ordered a new PS/2 adapter so I can use this keyboard!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Was bored today so painted my ESC key on my Compaq mx 11800 black:
> 
> 
> And I think it looks pretty cool!
> Also, ordered a new PS/2 adapter so I can use this keyboard!


That looks like a mouse adaptor, did you see my earlier post where some adaptors have components in them for the conversion?
hope it works though


----------



## JayKthnx

might just be a stock image from good ol' google


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I need to see if I can get some metal keycaps made.. I'd love a nice patina'd brass... I'm getting hot just thinking about it.. whoo! *fans self*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys,

Thought to ask - how do I remove a key from my G710+ - in order to clean it - as some crisps and whatnot have dropped within it


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought to ask - how do I remove a key from my G710+ - in order to clean it - as some crisps and whatnot have dropped within it


a decent keypuller is adviseable, but if you are truly ghetto like me, you can get in with two small screwdrivers or spudgers









couple of links








link1

link2

link3

link4

I have seen pictures of the plastic ring ones breaking, the wire ones are the best apparently


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So i got a reply from WASD about a custom keycap design for my ducky.

"Hi,

You can add custom fonts or images when you download our template files. You can find the template files on the V2 product pages. We support Inkscape, CorelDRAW, and Illustrator. If you would like more information about doing this, please let me know. Thank you."

Which of those programs is the easiest to use? and i can't seem to find the templates, any one direct my cluelessness? lol.

Also does the WASD custom keycaps have the same pitch and angle that the ducky mx keys have? Because i have my entire bottom row flipped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Those are really overpriced. You can almost always find them for $0.60 each + shipping. $4 a switch is obscene.


where?
I need a bunch of (4x)MX Browns and (10x)Blacks, for that cheap would be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> here is my white one, not really happy with it, but bleh, it is what it is.
> 
> I don't know why, but the white paint just seems so much thinner than my blue board despite having basically 2 coats of paint on it.
> 
> Its not a bad paint job, its just not up to my personal expectations


OMG Naga, Naga Epic, OMG I love that mouse.

I have one too, goes great with my ducky shine, and alienware laptop.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I vote wire keypuller, the cheap plastic ones are terrible.

Or you could make a puller out of paper clips if you really want to, although it wouldn't be that great if you were removing every key.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> where?
> I need a bunch of (4x)MX Browns and (10x)Blacks, for that cheap would be great.


Browns are hard to find, use octopart to find cheap Blacks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks for the input guys - I'll look around in the UK - incl that amazon link and order one!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I vote wire keypuller, the cheap plastic ones are terrible.


I got one, its really nice.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I like having both actually, the wire keypuller is amazing when you really need to get several key off, but for just doing a quick pop and swap with vanity keys or the like, I definitely prefer the little plastic claw pullers.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Browns are hard to find, use octopart to find cheap Blacks.


there's some on WASD and mechanicalkeyboards.com i was just hoping to find some browns not at 1.75 a pop


----------



## RatPatrol01

You're gonna have a rough time finding any Cherry MX switches for less than like $1.25/ea


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> You're gonna have a rough time finding any Cherry MX switches for less than like $1.25/ea


It'd be only 30$ for the switches but i dont have a lot of disposable income now so i have to be careful with what I buy.
I'm looking forward to building a mechanical Rock Band 3 Bass guitar out of a real bass guitar, using MX Blacks for frets, MX browns for the dual strums.
Getting the parts I need for as low a price as I can would be great.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So i got a reply from WASD about a custom keycap design for my ducky.
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> You can add custom fonts or images when you download our template files. You can find the template files on the V2 product pages. We support Inkscape, CorelDRAW, and Illustrator. If you would like more information about doing this, please let me know. Thank you."
> 
> Which of those programs is the easiest to use? and i can't seem to find the templates, any one direct my cluelessness? lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also does the WASD custom keycaps have the same pitch and angle that the ducky mx keys have? Because i have my entire bottom row flipped.
> where?
> I need a bunch of (4x)MX Browns and (10x)Blacks, for that cheap would be great.
> OMG Naga, Naga Epic, OMG I love that mouse.
> 
> I have one too, goes great with my ducky shine, and alienware laptop.


go here. scroll down almost to the bottom.



as far as easiest, I'm personally most comfortable with illustrator, but it shouldn't be too difficult regardless of which you decide to use. I can check if the computer I'm on right now has illustrator or corel on it and help you out if you'd like. hate not being at home. I have photoshop here though. I can work on it and export it for you from there if you'd like. lol

should be a standard 104 key us ansi layout and standard pitch/detent shape


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> go here. scroll down almost to the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as easiest, I'm personally most comfortable with illustrator, but it shouldn't be too difficult regardless of which you decide to use. I can check if the computer I'm on right now has illustrator or corel on it and help you out if you'd like. hate not being at home. I have photoshop here though. I can work on it and export it for you from there if you'd like. lol


Oh thank you!

Does anyone know anything about CorelDraw? Since thats WASD's prefer format(reading the page).


----------



## JayKthnx

I say make them work for their money.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I vote wire keypuller, the cheap plastic ones are terrible.
> 
> Or you could make a puller out of paper clips if you really want to, although it wouldn't be that great if you were removing every key.


I am doing fine with those, except repetitive long term usage is going to cause fatigue








I actually pulled my entire keyboard's caps 3 times off and it's fine. Really


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just looked around on eBay - impossible to find the wire one.
Unless I pay a whopping £9 for one?
And/or get it in from China

Plastic one seems more readily available and is around £2.

Hmmm


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> You're gonna have a rough time finding any Cherry MX switches for less than like $1.25/ea


Not true at all. You can routinely find them for $0.70-1.00 new for a single switch and less than that used.

MX Black: http://www.sager.com/search/?Keywords=MX1A11NW http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=44F2634&CMP=AFC-OP http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/MX1A11NN/CH162-ND/91136?WT.z_cid=ref_octopart_dkc_buynow

MX Blue: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cherry-Electrical/MX1A-E1NW/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt3hSNP33T8%2fJcmB3OG6d8r6o5SVIGqu1s%3d

MX Clear: http://www.sager.com/mx1ac1nw-7436.html http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cherry-Electrical/MX1A-C1NW/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt3hSNP33T8%2fE6DQc5dkbQBXovxmGS%252blwQ%3d

Also check out 7bit on Deskthority.


----------



## RatPatrol01

You can also build your own pretty easy using paper clips, needle nose pliers, and any sort of makeshift handle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not true at all. You can routinely find them for $0.70-1.00 new for a single switch and less than that used.


Huh fair enough, thought they were pricier, ty for showing me otherwise.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I say make them work for their money.












Nah i always try to make custom stuff i do as easy for the seller as possible. less chance of problems!

Besides i dunno how they're going to feel bout the alienware keycaps









wat? I want my keyboard to match my custom laptop...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not true at all. You can routinely find them for $0.70-1.00 new for a single switch and less than that used.
> 
> MX Black: http://www.sager.com/search/?Keywords=MX1A11NW http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=44F2634&CMP=AFC-OP http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/MX1A11NN/CH162-ND/91136?WT.z_cid=ref_octopart_dkc_buynow
> 
> MX Blue: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cherry-Electrical/MX1A-E1NW/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt3hSNP33T8%2fJcmB3OG6d8r6o5SVIGqu1s%3d
> 
> MX Clear: http://www.sager.com/mx1ac1nw-7436.html http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cherry-Electrical/MX1A-C1NW/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMt3hSNP33T8%2fE6DQc5dkbQBXovxmGS%252blwQ%3d
> 
> Also check out 7bit on Deskthority.


browns?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OMG Naga, Naga Epic, OMG I love that mouse.


Too bad the lastest update makes it not work in OSX, if you want to use a naga you have to uninstal synapese lol

and GL with your guitar idea, just saying from a guy who used to build guitars, your idea is not going to be easy, cheap, or even really worth it TBH, but if you decide to do it, Good luck.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> browns?


Like I said, Browns are almost impossible to find right now. Same with Greens. Browns have been almost entirely bought up by Logitech. Your best bets are to hope 7bit gets some, find some used, or cannibalize a board for them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just looked around on eBay - impossible to find the wire one.
> Unless I pay a whopping £9 for one?
> And/or get it in from China
> 
> Plastic one seems more readily available and is around £2.
> 
> Hmmm


Here ya go! http://www.banggood.com/Steel-Wire-Key-Puller-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-p-84609.html


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just looked around on eBay - impossible to find the wire one.
> Unless I pay a whopping £9 for one?
> And/or get it in from China
> 
> Plastic one seems more readily available and is around £2.
> 
> Hmmm


That chinese site is ok however delivery times were about 14 days for me, so if it's urgent, thats going to be a problem, unless you select their uk warehouse (its not always apparent) and they have it there.

p.s. didn't spot the crazy £6 delivery on Amazon, wow.............


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just looked around on eBay - impossible to find the wire one.
> Unless I pay a whopping £9 for one?
> And/or get it in from China
> 
> Plastic one seems more readily available and is around £2.
> 
> Hmmm


and what happens when you keep breaking them and spend more than the wire one on replacing them? lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Like I said, Browns are almost impossible to find right now. Same with Greens. Browns have been almost entirely bought up by Logitech.


Ah, well i'mma just have to bite the bullet and get them from WASD then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Too bad the lastest update makes it not work in OSX, if you want to use a naga you have to uninstal synapese lol
> 
> and GL with your guitar idea, just saying from a guy who used to build guitars, your idea is not going to be easy, cheap, or even really worth it TBH, but if you decide to do it, Good luck.


It'll be worth it, thats for me to judge.
My friend has 2 rockband 3 guitars built with the same idea, and they are great to use, even though they are rubberdomes. They cost 300$ a pop, but they are well worth it, especially because we perform live at venues. Like yeah its a game but we bring real audio equipment and stuff like that just like a real band, but we have a video game console that allows us to play with attendee's and its a lot of fun.
Plus i'm trying to figure out how to hack my rockband3 install so i can get some more of the songs unlocked, the point of the matter is once i have the software running on my system, it's going to stay there and having the mechanical guitar is just going to make it all that much better.
The bass i have now is like 3/4 size of a real one and it looks odd next to the replica guitars we use on stage, so when i'm playing i just use one of the replicas but they aren't made for the double strumming.

As for the naga thing, isn't there older versions you can use? or does it just push the latest update when you download it?


----------



## neo0031

As long as we are on the subject of WASD...

My suggestion is by no means trying to infringe any copyrighted materials and intellectual property. But what's to stop someone sending in a Vector for, say, an OCN logo, or a Nerv logo but on a material that Geek_Feng lacks, and have WASD make them?

Just frowned upon, or are people doing it already? Or will WASD refuse to print similar materials? Or am I just over-thinking it?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> As long as we are on the subject of WASD...
> 
> My suggestion is by no means trying to infringe any copyrighted materials and intellectual property. But what's to stop someone sending in a Vector for, say, an OCN logo, or a Nerv logo but on a material that Geek_Feng lacks, and have WASD make them?
> 
> Just frowned upon, or are people doing it already? Or will WASD refuse to print similar materials? Or am I just over-thinking it?


you're over thinking it

Oh and WASD can only laser etch images, they can't actually do colors.
Signature Plastics cares more about Copyright and won't do things that may get them in trouble.

QWERKeys will do customs caps, and obviously there's always IMSTO in China.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> As long as we are on the subject of WASD...
> 
> My suggestion is by no means trying to infringe any copyrighted materials and intellectual property. But what's to stop someone sending in a Vector for, say, an OCN logo, or a Nerv logo but on a material that Geek_Feng lacks, and have WASD make them?
> 
> Just frowned upon, or are people doing it already? Or will WASD refuse to print similar materials? Or am I just over-thinking it?


I'm sure its on a case by case basis, I don't think WASD would like to piss off competitors and look bad to customers in a very niche market.

I'd be willing to bet they would do a one off, though note WASD are laser prtinted or laser etched, so its not really printed on, dub shots, etc. ( you can feel the laser printing with your fingers ) and the only color you get is grey.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> you're over thinking it
> 
> Oh and WASD can only laser etch images, they can't actually do colors.
> Signature Plastics cares more about Copyright and won't do things that may get them in trouble.
> 
> QWERKeys will do customs caps, and obviously there's always IMSTO in China.


WASD Laser etched/printed image is good enough for me, since I only want positive/negative image, and there is the choice of cap colour.

Of course it still can't beat OCN's own MOTM cap... That's my motivation for planning my keyboard mod.... Well, I say "mod"....

Into Adobe Illustrator for some vectoring I guess. I don't think I'll print an OCN one though. Defeats the rarity, no? I do want to do an Evangelion Nerv keycap since Geek_Feng ones aren't perfect enough for me to pay £3 + £4 shipping on a single cap... Long plans ahead.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ah, well i'mma just have to bite the bullet and get them from WASD then.
> It'll be worth it, thats for me to judge.
> My friend has 2 rockband 3 guitars built with the same idea, and they are great to use, even though they are rubberdomes. They cost 300$ a pop, but they are well worth it, especially because we perform live at venues. Like yeah its a game but we bring real audio equipment and stuff like that just like a real band, but we have a video game console that allows us to play with attendee's and its a lot of fun.
> Plus i'm trying to figure out how to hack my rockband3 install so i can get some more of the songs unlocked, the point of the matter is once i have the software running on my system, it's going to stay there and having the mechanical guitar is just going to make it all that much better.
> The bass i have now is like 3/4 size of a real one and it looks odd next to the replica guitars we use on stage, so when i'm playing i just use one of the replicas but they aren't made for the double strumming.
> 
> As for the naga thing, isn't there older versions you can use? or does it just push the latest update when you download it?


OMG, South Park called it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Here ya go! http://www.banggood.com/Steel-Wire-Key-Puller-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-p-84609.html


Comes from China though - same thing as on eBay - check the flag on the "warehouse"

*EDIT:
I ordered it via that site*
As it goes via Paypal and costs only £3.60. I'll wait for it to arrive







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That chinese site is ok however delivery times were about 14 days for me, so if it's urgent, thats going to be a problem, unless you select their uk warehouse (its not always apparent) and they have it there.
> 
> p.s. didn't spot the crazy £6 delivery on Amazon, wow.............


indeed!
So shall I order via their China warehouse and/or ebay?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> and what happens when you keep breaking them and spend more than the wire one on replacing them? lol


haha yeah probably!


----------



## BakerMan1971

its ok Totally Dubbed I got a keyboard from them, all good just big delivery times, in fact if the prices are right I would probably order from them again. Watch out for red dot offer thingies , not sure what the timelines are like for them but they do dosh off every so often, I have seen keyboards as low as £46 for cherry mechs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> OMG, South Park called it!


What?


----------



## HesterDW

This thread moves so fast...


----------



## JayKthnx

looks quite nice hester


----------



## Mysticode

Wondering, why am I not seeing a lot of the big vendors offer MX Black options? Example, looked up that limited edition White CM Storm, pretty much every colour but MX Black. Look into Corsair keyboards, MX Black is missing. Are Reds simply way more popular?


----------



## HPE1000

Who all here has a clack/s? I really want one soon, can I get a rundown on where all you can obtain them. The story behind them, etc.. I know a bit about them but not a lot.


----------



## xV1ral

Looks great Hester! Is that in natural light? The blue looks a lot more subdued than in that first pic you posted, but still brighter than that overcast pic.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> looks quite nice hester


Thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Looks great Hester! Is that in natural light? The blue looks a lot more subdued than in that first pic you posted, but still brighter than that overcast pic.


Thanks! Yep, that's what it looks like in natural light. The flash over exaggerated the blue/green making it more vibrant, but at the same time darkened the surrounding areas where the flash didn't reach.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> What?


Guitar Hero performances in public.

There was an episode where Stan or Kyle (I think Stan) started playing Guitar Hero acoustically and was playing gigs around.

I know you aren't playing without the game, but still pretty close.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Guitar Hero performances in public.
> 
> There was an episode where Stan or Kyle (I think Stan) started playing Guitar Hero acoustically and was playing gigs around.
> 
> I know you aren't playing without the game, but still pretty close.


LOL, I see.
Inanotherthread news, posts questions people suggest irrelevant suggestions and i told them no and now someones REALLY mad. oh dear.

Like if i asked about a cherry MX switch, and got told to go use a rubberdome. lol why do people do that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> browns?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Browns are almost impossible to find right now. Same with Greens. Browns have been almost entirely bought up by Logitech. Your best bets are to hope 7bit gets some, find some used, or cannibalize a board for them.
Click to expand...

Wow, for once it's easier to find switches here in the UK, you can get MX Browns and MX greens here fairly easily for ~$1.60 per switch.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That looks like a mouse adaptor, did you see my earlier post where some adaptors have components in them for the conversion?
> hope it works though


Hope so, it says keyboard in the description!


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone try out the FlashGet G600 keyboard? The translucent keycaps w/ bundled black replacement caps is a nice touch for around $80 (typical TKL mid-range board price it would seem).

Looking to get it on BangGood.com, which had their mech keyboard coupon code expire 7 days ago! Argh.


----------



## HPE1000

FINALLY I think I got a model m, and it is supposed to be an 80's one. I will just have to wait till it shows up to see what the date on it is and everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone try out the FlashGet G600 keyboard? The translucent keycaps w/ bundled black replacement caps is a nice touch for around $80 (typical TKL mid-range board price it would seem).
> 
> Looking to get it on BangGood.com, which had their mech keyboard coupon code expire 7 days ago! Argh.


I wouldn't buy it on principle. I was looking at that thing weeks before linus did the video on banggood and it was only around 50 bucks before he showed it off in the video. I was talking to my brother how I felt like buying it and using it as a donor board, after linus uploaded that video it's price went up like 30 bucks...


----------



## skupples

Ahhhh Capitalism. Gotta love it! Like the companies charging almost 500$ for EVGA Dark now that it's sold out @ MSRP price everywhere.

(no joking, i love capitalism, it's only immoral & corrupt when you cross into a certain area of it)


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> (no joking, i love capitalism, it's only immoral & corrupt when you cross into a certain area of it)


Oh, you mean like the $21,000 box of Twinkies?


----------



## Mysticode

But but but... I wanted a cheap cool looking mech keyboard


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> But but but... I wanted a cheap cool looking mech keyboard


It's good, it's inexpensive, and it looks cool.

I would say to buy it, but with the caveat that it's not as well built (sturdy / low flexing) as other TKL's like the Quickfire Rapid but by no means a bad board.


----------



## BakerMan1971

The flashget is a great deal (kind of wish I had got it







)
there are some at different prices I think £50 is good though and very cheap for a mech!
of course it's not going to be as good as a mainstream board, although standard changeable caps is a nice touch.


----------



## InfoWarrior

My company is cleaning out a ton of old office equipment at our new building this week. I looked over and noticed Charlie getting ready to chuck this thing:



Then I was like:



I stopped him like a split second before he cut the cord off. Turns out the cord is the detachable one anyways. I also turns out that this thing is in great condition. All the keys are the clicky/springy type and they all work.



The cap for the left arrow is missing but the key works fine. Its been sitting in a box in the attic of this place for the last two decades and its pretty clean too. So happy I found this. Thinking about selling it. What do you guys think I can get for it?


----------



## Sniping

I'm not an expert but $35+shipping sounds fair?


----------



## user18

I think they usually sell for a bit more than that....

I might bite for $35 plus shipping


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Try it out first. You might like it, and as we all know, free is the best price. But WHY WOULD ANYONE DESTROY THAT WORK OF ART YOUR COWORKER IS A HORRIBLE PERSON.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Try it out first. You might like it, and as we all know, free is the best price. But WHY WOULD ANYONE DESTROY THAT WORK OF ART YOUR COWORKER IS A HORRIBLE PERSON.


Beige = obsolete in most cases.


----------



## Jixr

So I always thought I would like blacks, as reds are too soft for me, but i just got done working on one for 8 hours where my hands are hitting keys faster than a korean starcraft pro, and my little fingers hurt, guess i'll stick with reds lol.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So I always thought I would like blacks, as reds are too soft for me, but i just got done working on one for 8 hours where my hands are hitting keys faster than a korean starcraft pro, and my little fingers hurt, guess i'll stick with reds lol.


Maybe, try browns?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Maybe, try browns?


I have, and oh god, i'd rather type on a rubber dome with tacks as key caps

and I like my reds, but I wish they were a little heavier, but blacks are too heavy. I hear lubed blacks are nice.


----------



## Sniping

You sound like you have to try Topre....The smoothness of lubed vintage black without the heaviness of stock springs, and without the tedious modding. Also great tactility while being ridiculously smooth. I just did a 4,000 word assignment last night, no fatigue at all after I was done


----------



## Jixr

find me a topre for less than $100, go!

otherwise, no thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> without the *tedious modding*.


Isn't that part of the fun?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Isn't that part of the fun?


yeah, the only thing I have left to do on mine is get some non standard weight springs and lube the thiing, then i've done about all I can do to mine.


----------



## HPE1000

I need some super black springs tho


----------



## Jixr

you can get springs for for about $10, but then you gotta do all the work to swap em


----------



## bazemk1979

Korean full Aluminum board LZ TrikX + GMK Dolch
- Full LED ( Esc red, F keys and rest of the row Pink, WASD green, arrow blue led, rest of keyboard keys white LED's)
- Blue switches, blue stickers, lubed springs ( Alpha/Numerics 65g Korean springs, Modifiers,Esc and space bar 80g Korean springs)
- Custom carbon fiber look a like double sleeved 7" cable


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can get springs for for about $10, but then you gotta do all the work to swap em


Super black springs? If I could find some I would buy them and a black switch board quick.


----------



## zealord

Hey guys.

I am looking for a mechanical keyboard that is rather quiet and not overly expensive. I am currently using the Steelseries 6gV2, but I am not really feeling it anymore.
Is there anything good for 120$ ? I don't know much about the switches which one are quiet and which one are loud, but I want that clicky mechanical quality feeling, but a more or less keyboard that is not noisy.

thank you in advance


----------



## HPE1000

You wont get clicky without noise, you can get tactile with less noise, and that would be an MX Brown switch.

MX Blue= clicky and tactile
MX Brown= tactile
MX Red&Black= neither, they are linear switches


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Super black springs? If I could find some I would buy them and a black switch board quick.


the place i know of has 80g at the heaviest, i'm not sure if that would qualify for super blacks or not.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Super black springs? If I could find some I would buy them and a black switch board quick.
> 
> 
> 
> the place i know of has 80g at the heaviest, i'm not sure if that would qualify for super blacks or not.
Click to expand...

Super blacks is 150 lol


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> find me a topre for less than $100, go!
> 
> otherwise, no thanks.


$135 shipped FC660C's isn't a bad price at all considering what you're getting. You have to remember that you're getting PBT keycaps on Topre, plus the cost of a Krytox lube mix, and the hours of labor involved (Disassemble, open switch, lube, reassemble), and then adding the cost of springs and a possible plate brings you pretty darn close to the price range of Topre. Also, which switches were you going to get in the first place? Vintage blacks would cost you another $25, and ergo clears even more.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Korean full Aluminum board LZ TrikX + GMK Dolch
> - Full LED ( Esc red, F keys and rest of the row Pink, WASD green, arrow blue led, rest of keyboard keys white LED's)
> - Blue switches, blue stickers, lubed springs ( Alpha/Numerics 65g Korean springs, Modifiers,Esc and space bar 80g Korean springs)
> - Custom carbon fiber look a like double sleeved 7" cable


I like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> find me a topre for less than $100, go!
> 
> otherwise, no thanks.


Get the Leopold for ~$125-$140 shipped (depending on location) if you really want to try Topre. You may like them after a week or you may not.

Resale is good on them and you'll only end up loosing $20 or so.


----------



## JayKthnx

sleeved my cable with some black usb sleeve I had left over. came out quite well and I'm happy for now.


----------



## BakerMan1971

those LZ casings are really nice, bit pricey though









and on the subject of fatigue, do take care fellow key punchers, make sure your hands are at a good angle, and not just the "defacto standard as set out by the ergonomics mob" because A: everybody is different, and B: they keep changing it anyway, as I currently sit at work with my keyboard almost at chin level due to their latest data!









Experiment with different elevations of your hands and play around with your seating position, only you know when you feel comfortable, that will make even typing on an old mechanical easy.
(as in typewriter)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> those LZ casings are really nice, bit pricey though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the subject of fatigue, do take care fellow key punchers, make sure your hands are at a good angle, and not just the "defacto standard as set out by the ergonomics mob" because A: everybody is different, and B: they keep changing it anyway, as I currently sit at work with my keyboard almost at chin level due to their latest data!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experiment with different elevations of your hands and play around with your seating position, only you know when you feel comfortable, that will make even typing on an old mechanical easy.
> (as in typewriter)


What do I do if my desk surface is too high, and I can't replace the desk or add a lower keyboard surface? If I adjust the chai height, my 5'6 statue says it's tiring in other places.

What do, ergonomics?

(Am serious)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> What do I do if my desk surface is too high, and I can't replace the desk or add a lower keyboard surface? If I adjust the chai height, my 5'6 statue says it's tiring in other places.
> 
> What do, ergonomics?
> 
> (Am serious)


I am in the same boat. I have a fairly tall chair and its high enough to reach, then my feet don't touch the ground.

I went to the store and bought their cheapest step stool, and am using it as a foot rest. It is much more comfortable now.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well your desk and chair are just as important as the rest of your setup when investing in a system, a heck of a lot of people simply ignore this and go ahead and use whatever.
I am guilty of this myself, when going through my gaming laptop phase and sitting on the sofa (couch) hunched over a laptop then having neck and shoulder pains.

one of many resources of information http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/

for example if you need to raise your chair, then maybe a foot stool/platform will help create more comfort.

I am no expert and if you have any ill effects from experimenting with seating positions you should consult a professional.

Ergonomics is especially important for those of us who spend a long time in front of our computers at home, you don't move around anywhere near as much as if you were sat watching tv for example, this is why extra care must be taken.

Tired typing fingers to me screams of bad wrist positioning.


----------



## neo0031

No I do know of the optimal position for working at a computer. But I think I do need a foot rest/step stool for my feet. Because as of now my feet are always at the wall horizontally or hunched up at the chair's wheel feet. :/


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So get one of these...



Or something similar...


----------



## neo0031

That's what I meant when I said foot rest









Really don't want to spend money though... But I guess it's needed.


----------



## Jixr

platform shoes, done and done.


----------



## JayKthnx

I just use a recliner at my desk...

or I'll rest my feet on my sub now and then.
I'm gonna die young, aren't I?
lol.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> WASD Laser etched/printed image is good enough for me, since I only want positive/negative image, and there is the choice of cap colour.
> 
> Of course it still can't beat OCN's own MOTM cap... That's my motivation for planning my keyboard mod.... Well, I say "mod"....
> 
> Into Adobe Illustrator for some vectoring I guess. I don't think I'll print an OCN one though. Defeats the rarity, no? I do want to do an Evangelion Nerv keycap since Geek_Feng ones aren't perfect enough for me to pay £3 + £4 shipping on a single cap... Long plans ahead.


just an fyi for you on what WASD can do in terms of images


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> WASD Laser etched/printed image is good enough for me, since I only want positive/negative image, and there is the choice of cap colour.
> 
> Of course it still can't beat OCN's own MOTM cap... That's my motivation for planning my keyboard mod.... Well, I say "mod"....
> 
> Into Adobe Illustrator for some vectoring I guess. I don't think I'll print an OCN one though. Defeats the rarity, no? I do want to do an Evangelion Nerv keycap since Geek_Feng ones aren't perfect enough for me to pay £3 + £4 shipping on a single cap... Long plans ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an fyi for you on what WASD can do in terms of images
Click to expand...

That is freakin EPIC


----------



## BakerMan1971

nice keycaps hmmmm words over the keys...............

and as for the footrest, the investment is in your health so thats a no-brainer


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just an fyi for you on what WASD can do in terms of images
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is why I'm so temped! I've had a look through the galleries and seen similar... Looks epic man! But the more freedom the more confused I am....







Thanks for the heads up though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> nice keycaps hmmmm words over the keys...............
> 
> and as for the footrest, the investment is in your health so thats a no-brainer


I agree and understand, but it's like 20 quid for one and for the money I could invest that on part of a new graphics tablet or a mouse or a mouse surface or other things...







I am looking into it though.


----------



## azianai

ironic thing is that 10key set is sitting in a ziplock bag cause i dont use it haha.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone have a line on where I can order custom metal keys that are appropriate for backlighting?


----------



## Simca

I want keycaps made of pure gold that are good for backlighting.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone have a line on where I can order custom metal keys that are appropriate for backlighting?


there is none.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I want keycaps made of pure gold that are good for backlighting.


Pure gold would probably be too malleable.

Also expensive I guess.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone have a line on where I can order custom metal keys that are appropriate for backlighting?


I don't think clear metal has been invented yet.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think clear metal has been invented yet.


Quick Google search shows that transparent aluminum is a thing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just an fyi for you on what WASD can do in terms of images


Holy crap that is BAD ASS

Want

want so bad

i play zerg do want.


----------



## sammkv

Got the 87 PBT white from bang good.

Fits well on the QFR stems, looks great and feels just like PBT.
Spacebar has a slight warp but you can't really notice it at all.

I say the service from banggood is solid, shipping wasn't too bad about 8 days to California.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Quick Google search shows that transparent aluminum is a thing.


If it counts, aluminium oxide forms a transparent protective layer. Peel that off and mold it into keycaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also *expensive* I guess.


You do realize which club this is, right? Most of us have spent over $100 on _keyboards_...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Got the 87 PBT white from bang good.
> 
> Fits well on the QFR stems, looks great and feels just like PBT.
> Spacebar has a slight warp but you can't really notice it at all.
> 
> I say the service from banggood is solid, shipping wasn't too bad about 8 days to California.


Warping is incredibly common with PBT spacebars. It's why some places (SP, for example) include ABS spacebars instead of PBT.

The common fix for it that I hear is to put it on a flat surface and heat it up with a hair dryer then letting it cool down. That should get rid of any warping.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If it counts, aluminium oxide forms a transparent protective layer. Peel that off and mold it into keycaps?
> You do realize which club this is, right? Most of us have spent over $100 on _keyboards_...


140$ here...
(also a 130$ mouse)


----------



## HPE1000

Some also like spending 400 dollars for single clacks, so I think a solid gold keycap might be cheaper, not sure..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I want keycaps made of pure gold that are good for backlighting.


I bet goldline can help you with that?

(terrible, conservative, american joke)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 140$ here...
> (also a 130$ mouse)


I spent $1000 building a rig, I spent $350 for laptop upgrades (including a $14 CPU, which is less than a tenth the price of the 250GB SSD I got... Priorities!), and I'm willing to bring my total for keyboards up to $140 with a TKL Red. I'm also not horrified when I see people with dual Xeons and/or quad Titans. But that mouse? I never thought I'd say this, but doesn't $130 seem a little steep?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You do realize which club this is, right? Most of us have spent over $100 on _keyboards_...


As the guy who runs the club, I am aware, I've probably spent $400 on my board and keycaps, if not more.









That being said, a pure gold keycap would be very expensive, the only thing that could make them more expensive is:


----------



## BakerMan1971

you guys are all nuts








metal keys don't feel that great to type on, just think ATM







of course that's just my opinion.

I do get a bit giddy for custom keycaps though, I would like some fun ones, so have put them on the old Christmas list with some links to help my nearest and dearest along...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone have a line on where I can order custom metal keys that are appropriate for backlighting?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think clear metal has been invented yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick Google search shows that transparent aluminum is a thing.
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride

Also, it's been a "thing" for a loooooooong time in specific varieties of the mineral corundum, known as sapphire and ruby. Bit expensive for keyboard modding though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You do realize which club this is, right? Most of us have spent over $100 on _keyboards_...
> 
> 
> 
> 140$ here...
> (also a 130$ mouse)
Click to expand...

$200 on the keyboard, $90 on the mouse...


----------



## Paradigm84

My MJ2 was almost $200 on it's own, dat UK pricing.

Add onto that a set of WASD keycaps, a set of Ducky keycaps, some O-rings and a variety of novelty keycaps, this is an expensive hobby.

I'm also surprised how many YOTS boards are still available here, on OCUK the only version to have sold out is the one with MX Reds.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Only spent probably £80 on my QFTK + a custom keycap from Geek_feng








I am scared I might spend more though, I already want a second mech to keep at work to save me taking mine to and from work every day....


----------



## xV1ral

Are we seriously comparing how much we've spent on keyboards now? I've easily spent over $1000 (USD) in the past month alone. A cheap hobby, this is not.

As for backlight-compatible metal keycaps, they typically do these by having holes in the cap for the light to shine through.


----------



## HPE1000

Like what?


----------



## Paradigm84

I wonder who has spent the most, _AKIMbO_ would probably be a good guess.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder who has spent the most, _AKIMbO_ would probably be a good guess.


I would not be surprised.









And an example of a metal "backlight-compatible" keycap: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MKC-Snake-Year-3D-Ti-Grey-Anodized-Aluminum-Backlight-R4-Cherry-MX-Keycap-/231002993535
This is also what I currently have on my Ducky Mini.


----------



## neo0031

Hey Paradigm. Where would be the best place for one to get blank caps (1x1 for top row/R4, for argument's sake) in the UK? Still WASD best with the availability and the $6.99 for 10 deal? Or?

Sorry to be always asking ya







But it's hard to find many active UK keyboard expert









EDIT: Or BANGGOOD?! JUST SAW FREE SHIPPING?! THAT APPLIES TO UK TOO?!?! (Although lacks colour choices, but still!)


----------



## HPE1000

I feel like trying to make a lego keycap... Not sure if anyone has done it before and not 100% sure how I am going to do it.


----------



## Simca

would only do that if every key was a lego and the entire board was made out of legos (custom board) lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey Paradigm. Where would be the best place for one to get blank caps (1x1 for top row/R4, for argument's sake) in the UK? Still WASD best with the availability and the $6.99 for 10 deal? Or?
> 
> Sorry to be always asking ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's hard to find many active UK keyboard expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or BANGGOOD?! JUST SAW FREE SHIPPING?! THAT APPLIES TO UK TOO?!?! (Although lacks colour choices, but still!)


For just the top row it's more awkward than just entire sets, you could get a full set and save the rest for later.

If you want just the top row you could try banggood or get them from WASD , but you might still get hit with import charges, or you could send qwerkeys and email and inquire if you could get a blank set from them.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For just the top row it's more awkward than just entire sets, you could get a full set and save the rest for later.
> 
> If you want just the top row you could try banggood or get them from WASD , but you might still get hit with import charges, or you could send qwerkeys and email and inquire if you could get a blank set from them.


How much would import charges be, that's the question. Damn Post Office...

Those two blank sets on BangGood looks really tempting though. £11 for each set and I have much more than I need, could even spread the blank black/white all over the board and try out effects here and there... (sans CTRL, Spacebar, short shift, and the big Return key.... Wait that's quite a lot.), for cheaper/similar price than just a set of 10 to a few blanks from WASD...

I'll give it some thoughts. But the price is tempting and my wallet is screaming for some purchase...

Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

I might be done before the night is over, they are the same height, same general layout, with the only difference being that the real keycap is _slightly_ larger


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might be done before the night is over, they are the same height, same general layout, with the only difference being that the real keycap is _slightly_ larger
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Stem transplant. Hit up Nubs, he has done this with excellent results.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> How much would import charges be, that's the question. Damn Post Office...
> 
> Those two blank sets on BangGood looks really tempting though. £11 for each set and I have much more than I need, could even spread the blank black/white all over the board and try out effects here and there... (sans CTRL, Spacebar, Long Shift, and the big Return key.... Wait that's quite a lot.), for cheaper/similar price than just a set of 10 to a few blanks from WASD...
> 
> I'll give it some thoughts. But the price is tempting and my wallet is screaming for some purchase...
> 
> Thanks!


Dutycalculator.com is a good source for working out import charges.

And if your wallet is screaming for some purchases I know a certain mechanical keyboard club OP who would like a YOTS.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Dutycalculator.com is a good source for working out import charges.
> 
> And if your wallet is screaming for some purchases I know a certain mechanical keyboard club OP who would like a YOTS.


You know I love you to bits, Paradigm







But I just mean casual purchases within the range of a tenner or two...







I gotta save my money for my XFX 550w/650w Semi Modular and a GTX 760/ R9 280.

Honestly hating how I can't get some caps replaced no matter WHAT. Wished I listened to you back in the suggestion thread, Paradigm.










Spoiler: Quote from back then.



Quote:


> To be honest, I got a UK layout board and regretted it, the reason being that getting nice sets of aftermarket keycaps for the UK ISO layout is much harder than for US ANSI layouts, were I to get another board now it would*definitely* be in the US ANSI layout.






.... and I should have researched more into keycap lengths.


----------



## Paradigm84

Despite saying my next board would be US layout, that YOTS is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might be done before the night is over, they are the same height, same general layout, with the only difference being that the real keycap is _slightly_ larger
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is an awesome idea. I almost wonder if you could dremel out the stem of the key, then make if fit in the hole of the lego. then just glue it in place. I need to find some spare keys to try it with.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is an awesome idea. I almost wonder if you could dremel out the stem of the key, then make if fit in the hole of the lego. then just glue it in place. I need to find some spare keys to try it with.


I am done now, I will try to use it in the next 30 mins, gotta give it time to dry all the way.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## skupples

Looks like the stem could even slide into the lego hole.


----------



## HPE1000

Possibly, I didn't do it that way though, maybe next time I will try that way.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Possibly, I didn't do it that way though, maybe next time I will try that way.


looks awesome! how did you end up doing it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks awesome! how did you end up doing it?


I used my trusty method of modding many things. I got a paper clip, a lighter, heated the paper clip till it was orange and began to cut away at the legos inner stem. That took multiple goes, until I finally got it all the way cut down, then I heated the paper clip and cut down the keycap to just the stem and the 4(or 2) cross sections off. Got some 60 grit sandpaper and sanded it down flat. Attached the stem with its little 4 points attached and put it on a mx switch laying around. superglued it to the inside of the lego and held it there until it dried.

I just now added more super glue to the inside of the key and then I will fill the inside with some hot glue to tidy it up and make it more sturdy. It was already sturdy though, I was able to pull it off of a key with a puller multiple times without any problems.


Spoiler: uber high res


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder who has spent the most, _AKIMbO_ would probably be a good guess.


A lot of hardcore keyboard users aren't registered on OCN. There are guys from Deskthority, GH, and Korean forums that spend thousands on keyboards and keycaps. Tsangan recently sold his CC collection for....$3K+? Not sure, but he also sold around $4K worth in keyboards. Glod is another GH member who has a pretty big keyboard collection, he has 2 ErgoDox sets, an HHKB and a bunch of other MX boards. eth0s has a huge CC collection and a Realforce, HHKB, and Leopold FC660C.

Sorry if I'm not naming members of OCN, but many of those guys don't post regularly here.


----------



## nubbinator

Don't forget Boost, DanGWanG and others who have sold massive collections as well. And don't even get started on Korean stuff if you value your cash. There are people who could have bought a car with what they dropped on keyboards after getting into the Koreans and, to a lesser extent, Topre. It's why I prefer to get the cheaper custom PCBs then make my own case for them instead of dropping $300-800 for the case et al.


----------



## BakerMan1971

That Lego keycap is amazing, very well done







I would have a full lego keyboard if I didn't think it would kill my fingertips









And FYI NEO I am in the UK and bought my keyboard from Banggood did not have any charges, they say on their site they have a uk warehouse so I wonder if they ship through that somehow. Anyway service was ok.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> And FYI NEO I am in the UK and bought my keyboard from Banggood did not have any charges, they say on their site they have a uk warehouse so I wonder if they ship through that somehow. Anyway service was ok.


Thanks man.







The blank caps I was looking at only had the Chinese wearhouse, but I'm guessing (and from dutycalculator) a package of £10 value won't get import charged... I'm guessing.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I used my trusty method of modding many things. I got a paper clip, a lighter, heated the paper clip till it was orange and began to cut away at the legos inner stem. That took multiple goes, until I finally got it all the way cut down, then I heated the paper clip and cut down the keycap to just the stem and the 4(or 2) cross sections off. Got some 60 grit sandpaper and sanded it down flat. Attached the stem with its little 4 points attached and put it on a mx switch laying around. superglued it to the inside of the lego and held it there until it dried.
> 
> I just now added more super glue to the inside of the key and then I will fill the inside with some hot glue to tidy it up and make it more sturdy. It was already sturdy though, I was able to pull it off of a key with a puller multiple times without any problems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uber high res


very nice. I think I will definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## THC Butterz

Hay guys, I am the prowed owner of a CM Storm Trigger, W/Cherry Blues (my personal favorite... anyone arround who complains about the clickyness can shove it...lol) I love the size and layout of the keyboard(W/out the wrist wrest), its prefect, and the onboard memory is perfect, (no worries about windows or the software for my macros) and the software CP is rock stable, I have no need for more than 6KRO so no worries there, but... but i use it on my lap...







no desk for me... which is where the problems are! Due to the crappy detachable mini usb plug it uses, it constantly comes unpluged and its annoying as can be. So I Ask is there any keybord out there that stands up to the quality, layout, and functionality of this bord with out a removable usb cable and cherry blues? I have looked at the Razer line, especially the Black Widdow U 2013, it has the same layout, but no onborad memory for the macros, plus I will avoid Razer at all costs, because synapsys is the worst most unstable POS software I have seen sinse ATIs pre AMD drivers XD... any suggestions?


----------



## Jixr

a filco.

fyi, the quality of the triggers is crap, the only CM boards to get are the rapid and the XT


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a filco.
> 
> fyi, the quality of the triggers is crap, the only CM boards to get are the rapid and the XT


Yeah you cant beat filco imo

But I own a trigger, and i dont think its crap
In fact the build quality of a qfr is less compare to trigger
But again theyre in different price range
Qfr is too light and with low quality rubber feet youll have trouble sticking it on a glass desk


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blank caps I was looking at only had the Chinese wearhouse, but I'm guessing (and from dutycalculator) a package of £10 value won't get import charged... I'm guessing.


you should be fine, my PLU ML-87 @ £54 came through with no issues or extra charges.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just ordered these bad boys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> A lot of hardcore keyboard users aren't registered on OCN. There are guys from Deskthority, GH, and Korean forums that spend thousands on keyboards and keycaps. Tsangan recently sold his CC collection for....$3K+? Not sure, but he also sold around $4K worth in keyboards. Glod is another GH member who has a pretty big keyboard collection, he has 2 ErgoDox sets, an HHKB and a bunch of other MX boards. eth0s has a huge CC collection and a Realforce, HHKB, and Leopold FC660C.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not naming members of OCN, but many of those guys don't post regularly here.


Yeah, I'm not very familiar with the people on GH or DT, but having looked through regularly, yeah there area lot of people with a lot more keyboards.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Don't forget Boost, DanGWanG and others who have sold massive collections as well. And don't even get started on Korean stuff if you value your cash. There are people who could have bought a car with what they dropped on keyboards after getting into the Koreans and, to a lesser extent, Topre. It's why I prefer to get the cheaper custom PCBs then make my own case for them instead of dropping $300-800 for the case et al.


I thought Boost sold most, if not all of his?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just ordered these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stop copying me.










Hope you like them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm going to admit copying Waffles!


----------



## HPE1000

So, the stems will not fit inside each other on the lego, so my original way seems to be the only way of doing it.

I should buy up a ton of cheap shift keys if I ever run out of my spare keys from the QFR"s, since they have 3 stems each. That is thinking far ahead though, I have like 85 keys left, many of which have 3 stems. I think I am going to start painting some of them later on.

On a side note, microsoft windows starts the finniest threads ever in the great finds section LOL
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49549.0


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, the stems will not fit inside each other on the lego, so my original way seems to be the only way of doing it.
> 
> I should buy up a ton of cheap shift keys if I ever run out of my spare keys from the QFR"s, since they have 3 stems each. That is thinking far ahead though, I have like 85 keys left, many of which have 3 stems. I think I am going to start painting some of them later on.
> 
> On a side note, microsoft windows starts the finniest threads ever in the great finds section LOL
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49549.0


how close was it? would there be any room for sanding the key stem a bit to get it to fit? seems to me like it would be the most sturdy way. but not having them in hand I can't really comment.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a filco.
> 
> fyi, the quality of the triggers is crap, the only CM boards to get are the rapid and the XT


I have a filco and I'm loving it









119.99 including 2-day shipping for a full size filco majestouch 2 ninja.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how close was it? would there be any room for sanding the key stem a bit to get it to fit? seems to me like it would be the most sturdy way. but not having them in hand I can't really comment.


Yes, that is a possibility, I was going to try that later on today.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay guys, I am the prowed owner of a CM Storm Trigger, W/Cherry Blues (my personal favorite... anyone arround who complains about the clickyness can shove it...lol) I love the size and layout of the keyboard(W/out the wrist wrest), its prefect, and the onboard memory is perfect, (no worries about windows or the software for my macros) and the software CP is rock stable, I have no need for more than 6KRO so no worries there, but... but i use it on my lap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no desk for me... which is where the problems are! Due to the crappy detachable mini usb plug it uses, it constantly comes unpluged and its annoying as can be. So I Ask is there any keybord out there that stands up to the quality, layout, and functionality of this bord with out a removable usb cable and cherry blues? I have looked at the Razer line, especially the Black Widdow U 2013, it has the same layout, but no onborad memory for the macros, plus I will avoid Razer at all costs, because synapsys is the worst most unstable POS software I have seen sinse ATIs pre AMD drivers XD... any suggestions?


getting a desk helps...
if you really love that board so much, why don't you just crack it open and hard wire that cable to it? should only take about 20 minutes to do


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a filco.
> 
> fyi, the quality of the triggers is crap, the only CM boards to get are the rapid and the XT
> 
> 
> 
> I have a filco and I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 119.99 including 2-day shipping for a full size filco majestouch 2 ninja.
Click to expand...

That's a good price, is that with a rebate somewhere?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> That's a good price, is that with a rebate somewhere?


Nope, no rebate! It was on NCIX the same day I decided to get a mech keyboard, and it was a "surprise special".
I had good luck for a change!

Unfortunately I just checked NCIX and it's not on special anymore--now it's 149.99 plus shipping.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a filco.
> 
> fyi, the quality of the triggers is crap, the only CM boards to get are the rapid and the XT


Filcos are good, but I wouldn't pay $150+ for one. When you're spending that much on a board with crappy OEM caps, you might as well be getting something like a Type Heaven so you can brag about having a Topre board. I'd get something cheaper like a Poker II or even an RK9000 over the Filco
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I thought Boost sold most, if not all of his?


Sold most of the collection...again. Boost has bought and sold massive collections multiple times, almost always for a profit it seems. But that's why I said Boost has sold massive collections.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how close was it? would there be any room for sanding the key stem a bit to get it to fit? seems to me like it would be the most sturdy way. but not having them in hand I can't really comment.


When I did mine with a Lego head, I dremeled out the hole a little for the stem to fit. That's the ideal way of doing it, IMO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sold most of the collection...again. Boost has bought and sold massive collections multiple times, almost always for a profit it seems. But that's why I said Boost has sold massive collections.


Ah, didn't see the "sold" part so I just thought you meant he had a massive collection.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I saw those lego head keys, that was all I could find out after I made my lego key (wanted to see if I was the first







)

v2.0 is done, less glue, I took the stem and caught it on fire like a candle and then smacked it down to the inside of the lego so it seems fused to it.


----------



## DaveLT

Why are we constantly discussing Topres when they aren't actually mechanicals. Feel probably yes but mechanical they aren't


----------



## RatPatrol01

They are if you want to get really technical. It's non-electrical, but the mechanism that presses the dome is a mechanical switch


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why are we constantly discussing Topres when they aren't actually mechanicals. Feel probably yes but mechanical they aren't


the conical spring depression would make it mechanical.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I have a filco and I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 119.99 including 2-day shipping for a full size filco majestouch 2 ninja.


Italian Red.









No one has this.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I have a filco and I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 119.99 including 2-day shipping for a full size filco majestouch 2 ninja.
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has this.
Click to expand...

It's easy to find an ISO version, but ANSI is proving more difficult. D:

Forgot to mention, congrats to HesterDW for his KOTM win for September, nice board.


----------



## Mysticode

This question just came up between a friend and myself, is there an audible difference between an MX Brown and Black, if you do not bottom it out? Obviously bottoming out depends on how much pressure you exert on the key cap itself.

Thx


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> This question just came up between a friend and myself, is there an audible difference between an MX Brown and Black, if you do not bottom it out? Obviously bottoming out depends on how much pressure you exert on the key cap itself.
> 
> Thx


In the case of not bottoming out, it's mostly the keycap's plastic against the switch making the noise. So I'm guessing, not much difference if it's the same keycap/material.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know about anyone else in here, but my keys plastic don't bottom out on the switch.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know about anyone else in here, but my keys plastic don't bottom out on the switch.


O-Rings?

For me and most (methinks) it's not the switch making the noise unless you have blues, it's the plastic of the keycap vibrating/scraping on way up and down.


----------



## HPE1000

I thought you meant that the plastic was actually striking a part of the switch, which it does not.

Here is a fully depressed brown switch with a keycap cross section on it.


----------



## user18

Pulling a keycap on my browns and just pressing on the switch, it is audible. Quiet, but audible. I don't have any blacks to compare it to, but I can vouch for the browns making some noise on their own.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I thought you meant that the plastic was actually striking a part of the switch, which it does not.
> 
> Here is a fully depressed brown switch with a keycap cross section on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do apologize. I tend to word myself incorrectly most times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Pulling a keycap on my browns and just pressing on the switch, it is audible. Quiet, but audible. I don't have any blacks to compare it to, but I can vouch for the browns making some noise on their own.


*pulls out keycap* *press softly*

Oh yeah.... I guess it would be more audible than linear switches...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OMG playing old fighting games with a mechanical keyboard is just so awesome.
I got Dead or Alive 2, and Soul Calibur 1 and 2 working with my ducky. And the games are just AWESOME.

Its like rediscovering the games all over again.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone here have some clacks they want to get rid of?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OMG playing old fighting games with a mechanical keyboard is just so awesome.
> I got Dead or Alive 2, and Soul Calibur 1 and 2 working with my ducky. And the games are just AWESOME.
> 
> Its like rediscovering the games all over again.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I liked arcade games I would be all over the razer atrox


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone here have some clacks they want to get rid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I liked arcade games I would be all over the razer atrox


I cant use controllers and fight sticks because of my dyspraxia.

My keyboard is literally flipped. fightsticks have the joysticks on the left and their keys on the right.

My keyboard when using fighitng games looks like this.

completely the oppsite.
IJKL is my up down left right
QWEASD are my main hot keys. WESD being the main depending on the game QA auxilaries, and ZX for combo keys, and for SSF4 F is grab and C is focus attack, QWE are punches ASD are kicks. Z is all punchs, X is all kicks.
I can not play the other way around, WASD/left joystick does not work with the way my brain processes and communicates signals.

So my keyboard layout is so wonderful for all the fighting games, i have a razer sabertooth, but its no longer used for any fighting games.


----------



## HesterDW




----------



## skupples

if only that website put up coherent strings of words, would be so much easier to train on.


----------



## fragamemnon

Greetings, mechanical people!

This message is being sent using my Keycool 108II and so far the keyboard is awesome!








I'm getting used to the black switches, it's a bit easy to accidentally hit a key when resting my hand on the keyboard but I believe this won't be an issue soon. The keyboard came packed very nice with all the accessories and the extras are awesome.


Spoiler: I even got 5 awesome custom keycaps



Lol nope, I won't show them to you here. Wait for the review.











I got it about a week ago but I was away so expect a review by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Simca

NEEDS MOAR PIX


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I cant use controllers and fight sticks because of my dyspraxia.
> 
> My keyboard is literally flipped. fightsticks have the joysticks on the left and their keys on the right.
> 
> My keyboard when using fighitng games looks like this.
> 
> completely the oppsite.
> IJKL is my up down left right
> QWEASD are my main hot keys. WESD being the main depending on the game QA auxilaries, and ZX for combo keys, and for SSF4 F is grab and C is focus attack, QWE are punches ASD are kicks. Z is all punchs, X is all kicks.
> I can not play the other way around, WASD/left joystick does not work with the way my brain processes and communicates signals.
> 
> So my keyboard layout is so wonderful for all the fighting games, i have a razer sabertooth, but its no longer used for any fighting games.


there are south-paw and ambidextrous fight sticks. they're just not as popular since most tourney players practice on decks modeled after the arcade cabinet of their game of choice. with how big fighting games are here in japan, there's a trillion more options than just cheap nyko models though...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> there are south-paw and ambidextrous fight sticks. they're just not as popular since most tourney players practice on decks modeled after the arcade cabinet of their game of choice. with how big fighting games are here in japan, there's a trillion more options than just cheap nyko models though...


i'd love to see one but at any rate, my mechanical is just awesome. It's just so much fun playing with my keyboard because the input is soooo much more responsive and close with this keyboard. It feels so much more impressive.

_My current line up of fighting games on my computer that i've got working with my keyboard._
Soul Calibur(dreamcast)
Soul Calibur 2(PS2)
Dead or Alive 2(LE-JPN)
Super Street Fighter IV(PC)

_What I want/trying to acquire_
Naruto Ultimate Ninja(PS2)(was a good 2d 3d renderd fighter)
SkullGirls(PC)
BlazBlue Continuum Shift 2(3DS/PSP)
DragonBall Z Budokai tenkaichi 3(PS2)
Dead or Alive Dimensions(3DS)
Soul Calibur Broken Destiny.

Lol, I wanna play all my old fighters on my keyboard that I can, its got me so exicted to play these games again.
Ultra Street Fighter 4 is coming soon too.


----------



## JayKthnx

Qanba Q2 Pro
Nyko Free Fighter
Combat King Southpaw Fighting Stick

couple of hori custom models I've seen around here
scratch builds
etc.

I'll grab some pictures next time I'm in akihabara if I remember

edit: totally posted a cheap nyko model. lol oh well


----------



## Magical Eskimo

My manager at work just said he hates typing on my keyboard (QFTK) :'(


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Qanba Q2 Pro
> Nyko Free Fighter
> Combat King Southpaw Fighting Stick
> 
> couple of hori custom models I've seen around here
> scratch builds
> etc.
> 
> I'll grab some pictures next time I'm in akihabara if I remember
> 
> edit: totally posted a cheap nyko model. lol oh well


You know whats funny?

I'm right handed.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm right handed.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My manager at work just said he hates typing on my keyboard (QFTK) :'(


browns aren't for everyone, and mechanicals can have a bit of a learning curve to them when you've never typed on them before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You know whats funny?
> 
> I'm right handed.


I was just posting about it since you play southpaw on your keyboard.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My manager at work just said he hates typing on my keyboard (QFTK) :'(


The blasphemy!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My manager at work just said he hates typing on my keyboard (QFTK) :'(


Your manager is a pleb.


----------



## Ramzinho

just got my quickfire TK brown switches.. i love the typing, gaming and everything.. just the fact it's tk.. need to get used to that.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> just got my quickfire TK brown switches.. i love the typing, gaming and everything.. just the fact it's tk.. need to get used to that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man!









But there is one thing I don't get. Why are some TKs (UK/US etc) with brown switches uses different coloured backplate time to time? Mine is white light with white backplane, and it'd seem here Ramzinho has a brown backplate instead.

What gives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My manager at work just said he hates typing on my keyboard (QFTK) :'(


You should QUICKly FIRE him.

...Oh wait.

(Worth it)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Nice man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is one thing I don't get. Why are some TKs (UK/US etc) with brown switches uses different coloured backplate time to time? Mine is white light with white backplane, and it'd seem here Ramzinho has a brown backplate instead.
> 
> What gives?


I didn't even notice that. It appears when the TK was first released the brown version had a brown backplate, they later switched to white. This is what Carter, a CM rep on Geekhack said about it:

Quote:


> You have found the right place, I would have your answer....
> 
> At this point in time is comes down to one thing. We are waiting to sell out of a certain QTY in other regions before I can bring in the browns. Despite what many think, its not the shortage in brown switches that are causing TK delay.
> 
> *The current TK Brown edition shipping globally has a "Brown Backplate" & when the initial material forecast is used up, it will switch to a "White Backplate" @ that point in time, I will bring it in to the US market.*
> 
> Time frame is looking like Jan


Source: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=36137.msg714616#msg714616


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for the quick reply and info HwesterDW. +Repped.









I just ordered the MaxKeyboard front printed set for my TK and an extra Zinc Nerv cap from Geek_Feng.... Really wished he'd replied to messages, but oh well.

Here starts my keycaps collection...







But if I enter KOTM now (if at all) I'd seem like a lazy copycat since I don't/can't plan on spraying the top cover either...









Anyway. Gotta start cheap eating for a while for these new toys....


----------



## xV1ral

Late conga-rats to HesterDW for his KOTM win! ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> But if I enter KOTM now (if at all) I'd seem like a lazy copycat since I don't/can't plan on spraying the top cover either...


Personally, I'd like to see some mods that don't center around painted cases or different colored key sets. No offense to those who do paint cases (your work is awesome!) or love key caps (I'm one of them!) but I've been seeing a lot of that lately and I'd like to see something.... "different".


----------



## JayKthnx

August's was an actual custom case


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Late conga-rats to HesterDW for his KOTM win! ^^
> Personally, I'd like to see some mods that don't center around painted cases or different colored key sets. No offense to those who do paint cases (your work is awesome!) or love key caps (I'm one of them!) but I've been seeing a lot of that lately and I'd like to see something.... "different".


I think you might have read me wrong. I love and think HesterDW is a deserving winner. If I enter though, I would have an entry almost exact to his, sans the painted case/top, because I have no facility to paint it, nor do I plan on painting it.

That said, I'm very excited for the arrival of my keycaps now.









EDIT: Ignore. I was the one who read wrong. My point still stands though.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> August's was an actual custom case


Yes, it was, among other things that are not so plainly visible.
What I'm trying to say is you shouldn't feel like you have to give the case a custom paint job in order to enter KOTM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> If I enter though, I would have an entry almost exact to his, sans the painted case/top, because I have no facility to paint it, nor do I plan on painting it..


Then wait and enter it for November?








Or come up with other ways to make your keyboard uniquely you. Maybe I'm overthinking it or expecting too much, since I do think most people vote on the keyboard they think simply looks the best. But I like seeing the different entries for each KOTM to see what other people's tastes are and what their creativity can bring.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know if I want to contact cooler master AGAIN...

My replacement for my replacement top showed up, it is damaged just like the last one............ The thing is, I do not think I am overreacting, the top for my first QFR that I have had for months has no damage, this is the 2nd top that has shown up being damaged, the box was fine this time.

I am on the fence, it is their fault, but I feel like it would be a jerk move if I ask for another one...



On a side note, my cat loves the box it came in, so that is a plus.


----------



## neo0031

Either you're just really unlucky, or Cooler Master has no QC whatsoever. Either way....


----------



## HesterDW

The coating on the black case must be super fragile. Both of my silver cases arrived with no problems.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I would certainly query it with coolermaster, if that was how you were going to use the keyboard without modding the top it would nag away at you.
there are no excuses for a bad finish in this day and age.


----------



## Jixr

Well, the coating is pretty thin ( more so the black than grey ) CM is supposed to be refreshing the QFR line with a new coating that is found on the new XT. ( and rumoured to discontinue the grey case )

It would not surprise me if some of the replacements were rejects or something. out of the 4 ive ordered, 2 were warped, and some with some of the internal tabs broken off. ( were broken off even before being sealed in the bag. )

It shouldn't be a big deal for you to return/exchange it, but if youre paying to ship it out you've probably arleady paid more than the item cost you. ( espc if you got it for the $5 with free shipping )

and as far as customizing keyboards for KOTM, there is really not much you can do to these things without spending a stupid amount of money, only thing I really have left to do on mine is lube the switches and get an alluminum case, but that would put my keyboard into the$300+ range ( and fyi, the reason there has been a surge in painted cases recently is due to the GH case contest, and it can be done for under $10 )

I do have a still in packaged black top if you wanna work something out instead of juggling with CM


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I would certainly query it with coolermaster, if that was how you were going to use the keyboard without modding the top it would nag away at you.
> there are no excuses for a bad finish in this day and age.


That was what I had bought it for, if I had bought it to paint it would not matter, but this was meant as a backup top for my main all black keyboard that I use daily.

The shipping has been free the whole time, which is another reason I feel bad about doing it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was what I had bought it for, if I had bought it to paint it would not matter, but this was meant as a backup top for my main all black keyboard that I use daily.
> 
> The shipping has been free the whole time, which is another reason I feel bad about doing it.


pfftt don't feel bad, these companies are worth millions, what's a couple of keyboard cases going to matter to them? for you to return two of those including the packaging probably looses them like $30 tops, a drop in the ocean compared to their wealth


----------



## HPE1000

Since they are so cheap(the tops), they don't bother having me send them back, they tell me to just throw them out or do whatever.

I might contact them later today.


----------



## Jixr

Well, if its nothing out of your pocket, then I would ask them about it. I do understand your situation, it always sucks to return something because it does not meet your expectations.

At least they are cool about it though. I recently had an issue with a custom motorcycle part that supposivly fit my bike but didn't, and I had to pay over $100 in shipping total, and the company tried to screw me over my not accepting the return unless they charged a 90% restockers fee. Ended up having to file a claim with paypal, ( which is awesome ) and they ended up putting a hold on their account ( they coulnd't accept any online purchaces ) until they refunded my product and shipping cost.

and a company this big, they are not taking any losses, most big places have deals and contracts with shipping companies that give them a major discount on shipping cost, so its nothing to them. It obviously isn't the return guys fault or anything, but still, it sucks having to explain the situation.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, if its nothing out of your pocket, then I would ask them about it. I do understand your situation, it always sucks to return something because it does not meet your expectations.
> 
> At least they are cool about it though. I recently had an issue with a custom motorcycle part that supposivly fit my bike but didn't, and I had to pay over $100 in shipping total, and the company tried to screw me over my not accepting the return unless they charged a *90% restockers fee.* Ended up having to file a claim with paypal, ( which is awesome ) and they ended up putting a hold on their account ( they coulnd't accept any online purchaces ) until they refunded my product and shipping cost.
> 
> and a company this big, they are not taking any losses, most big places have deals and contracts with shipping companies that give them a major discount on shipping cost, so its nothing to them. It obviously isn't the return guys fault or anything, but still, it sucks having to explain the situation.


Dear god, 90%, and I thought I got screwed on neweggs 15% restocking + me paying 20 dollars for shipping on a 90 dollar item from them.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah ( sorry for the topic derailment ) they were a small shop and did 1 off custom work, and the part clearly did not fit as advertised, they wouldn't even offer an exchange or anything, sent them pictures, emails, phone calls, etc and ended up filing a paypal claim. Ever since then I always use paypal when ordering online if possible, Most of the time they are on the buyers side when filing an order dispute. Basically, the company owner was a giant pecker head who didn't want to own up to his shotty work.

And on newegg, i always work it out with CS so they don't charge me a restocking fee. ( Though I've always had to pay return shipping )

Thats why I always buy local unless the price difference is plus shipping fees both ways ( for a potential return ) is cheaper, and if they have a restocking fee I usually on't buy from there. ( though I understand why places have them )


----------



## HPE1000

Well at least something cheered up my day, it showed up so fast!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks in pretty good nick! How's it feel?


----------



## HPE1000

Feels awesome, I am taking it apart to clean it a little better though, its slightly dirty.


----------



## Jixr

that glass better be tempered lol


----------



## Simca

I want a glass keyboard.


----------



## BakerMan1971

hey simca there was an oled keyboard that came close to glass









and HPE1000 never feed bad about sending back faulty products, if nothing else it should highlight a problem in their production or packaging.


----------



## Simca

Nah, I want it to be see through. I'm so hungry :S


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Late conga-rats to HesterDW for his KOTM win! ^^
> Personally, I'd like to see some mods that don't center around painted cases or different colored key sets. No offense to those who do paint cases (your work is awesome!) or love key caps (I'm one of them!) but I've been seeing a lot of that lately and I'd like to see something.... "different".


Something is in the works for me


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see some mods that don't center around painted cases or different colored key sets. No offense to those who do paint cases (your work is awesome!) or love key caps (I'm one of them!) but I've been seeing a lot of that lately and I'd like to see something.... "different".


Can't say I disagree. I generally vote for the ones that had a considerable amount of work done to them in addition to a paint job or new caps. Paint jobs and new caps are all fine and good, but I like something a little more exciting.

That said, it seems like very few people make their own keyboards, mod the switches and housings, and/or make their own cases. The most common mods are a cap swap and paint job.


----------



## Simca

2 hard, lots of people are not hands on.


----------



## neo0031

I know it's subjective (and it's meant to be?) regarding how one votes and why one likes how an entry looks.

I do take into account of the work put into it when voting, but aesthetics do comes first. And since the two are not mutually exclusive to one another, I think it is fair that I vote this way.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 2 hard, lots of people are not hands on.


Doesn't stop the people in the computer mod of the month contests. Not saying I disagree that it's a lot of work, but I'd like to see more people have to work for it. The most interesting wins, IMO, are the ones where people put a fair amount of work into the keyboard themselves and didn't rely on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I know it's subjective (and it's meant to be?) regarding how one votes and why one likes how an entry looks.
> 
> I do take into account of the work put into it when voting, but aesthetics do comes first. And since the two are not mutually exclusive to one another, I think it is fair that I vote this way.


Not saying that aesthetics shouldn't matter, but a good looking keyboard that only has a coat of paint and a cap swap will always lose my vote if there's a decent looking, keyboard that had work done to it, be it a custom controller, a switch/spring swap with lube and stickering, painting or powdercoating the plate, or what have you. As long as it's called the mod of the month competition, I'll keep voting based on the most interesting mods since a cap swap isn't a mod and a paint job just barely constitutes a mod.


----------



## neo0031

And that's exactly why we have voting!







We all vote on different basis and that's what makes it interesting


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well at least something cheered up my day, it showed up so fast!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats! Now, if you can put up with the sound of Buckling Springs for more than a week straight I commend you.


----------



## Jixr

Thats why i've not bothered entering any of mine, it looks neat, but is otherwise pretty stock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know if I want to contact cooler master AGAIN...
> 
> My replacement for my replacement top showed up, it is damaged just like the last one............ The thing is, I do not think I am overreacting, the top for my first QFR that I have had for months has no damage, this is the 2nd top that has shown up being damaged, the box was fine this time.
> 
> I am on the fence, it is their fault, but I feel like it would be a jerk move if I ask for another one...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, my cat loves the box it came in, so that is a plus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would keep sending it back until they get it right. Hell, I drove 2 hours to performance PC's just so my new radiators wouldn't have nicked powder coating, as I always assumed it was from shipment.... but guess what? Both of the 480's still have nicked coats. Luckily it's something no one will ever see once they are mounted into a case.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I am going to contact them tomorrow. On a side note, I weighted the model m, it is 4.6 pounds! :O

And the only "issue" with it is the fact that there is marker that had seeped into it from who knows how long ago. It isn't that noticeable so I don't care at all.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to contact them tomorrow. On a side note, I weighted the model m, it is 4.6 pounds! :O
> 
> And the only "issue" with it is the fact that there is marker that had seeped into it from who knows how long ago. It isn't that noticeable so I don't care at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Other than that it looks to be in great condition! I mean, the grain/texture looks... brand new!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to contact them tomorrow. On a side note, I weighted the model m, it is 4.6 pounds! :O
> 
> And the only "issue" with it is the fact that there is marker that had seeped into it from who knows how long ago. It isn't that noticeable so I don't care at all.


That looks like writing... Could probably bring it out in adobe... Say's "Me" something... or something.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That looks like writing... Could probably bring it out in adobe... Say's "Me" something... or something.


Trying now that you've mentioned it. But really only the writing on the right side is showing to be anything legible. :/ And it doesn't resemble much to me...



EDIT : Text on the "left" in original picture looks to be 003. (Not pictured.)


----------



## Mysticode

Sad to hear that a fair amount of K70's are having failing LEDs









http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard/product-reviews/B00CD1FC6G

RMA's are expected to go out to most of these customers by Nov 15th, as they are currently back stocked. Shame to see this kind issue come out of Corsair, but I guess no one is perfect.


----------



## neo0031

Just got emails saying my Max caps AND Nerv cap is dispatched!









I'm so excited!!!


----------



## HPE1000

I am still waiting on my banggood caps and my imsto dyesub zoidberg and charmander.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am still waiting on my banggood caps and my imsto dyesub zoidberg and charmander.


Did you order blanks from Banggood? If so, black/white/grey?

I was wondering if I could get a shot of them if you/anyone happen to have ordered these caps AND have a board with LED on the switches...







I want to see if it blocks the light completely and only lighting up backplate or the light would shine through the cap blurred ish like those marshmallow caps, which is the effect I DON'T want. :/


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Just got emails saying my Max caps AND Nerv cap is dispatched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!!!


AWWW YEAH! The TK is going to look good "murked out".


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Did you order blanks from Banggood? If so, black/white/grey?
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a shot of them if you/anyone happen to have ordered these caps AND have a board with LED on the switches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see if it blocks the light completely and only lighting up backplate or the light would shine through the cap blurred ish like those marshmallow caps, which is the effect I DON'T want. :/


I ordered the white blank ones, I can throw a couple on my brothers red backit CM Storm Trigger for you if you would like.

I dont know if I will ever buy a backlit keyboard though, I am not a huge fan of them. If I do it will probably be one of those keycool 84 keys or something. I have owned a backlit keyboard before and I also have used my brothers and they just don't interest me.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I ordered the white blank ones, I can throw a couple on my brothers red backit CM Storm Trigger for you if you would like.
> 
> I dont know if I will ever buy a backlit keyboard though, I am not a huge fan of them. If I do it will probably be one of those keycool 84 keys or something. I have owned a backlit keyboard before and I also have used my brothers and they just don't interest me.


Thank would be great, thanks!







A photo or a description on who they turn out would be much appreciated.









As for backlit boards, I like how the stock caps are with them. i.e. Only letting the lettering show. But if I ever get a next board (probable) I'll definitely make sure it's not too proprietary in terms of caps and layout. Meaning, my next board is probably something like a Ducky Shine 3.









Saying that, I favour front print/blank caps over backlit caps in terms of aesthetics, but I just find backlight so.... useful. Even not in pitch black. Honestly, every night browsing now, I ask myself how I survived without backlighting and membrane.


----------



## JayKthnx

I've grown used to backlit as well, though I'm running my shine 3 a bit differently with its backlighting. since I have the option of reactive, I've set it up so the keys' lighting is normally off and comes on with a successful keystroke. if I didn't end up with the shine, I was probably going to buy a keyboard with blanks or side prints, so the lack of lit keys normally doesn't bother me. I really dig having the extra confirmation on my keystrokes for the random times I look down though. also helps when booting in to bios and such since I know the keystroke was at least sent, whether or not the computer decides to respond to it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So apparently my ducky shine 2 9008 purple back lit, was the last one ever sold on mechanicalkeyboards.com. They went out of stock when i ordered mine, and now they are discontinued.

i have a unique little keyboard <3


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So apparently my ducky shine 2 9008 purple back lit, was the last one ever sold on mechanicalkeyboards.com. They went out of stock when i ordered mine, and now they are discontinued.
> 
> i have a unique little keyboard <3


Mine was the best Ducky Shine 3 they ever created and never was another one with such love and craftsmanship ever created nor will one every be created.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Mine was the best Ducky Shine 3 they ever created and never was another one with such love and craftsmanship ever created nor will one every be created.


im trying to be a special snowflake, do ya mind?


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*


----------



## Jawwwwsh

I just ordered a set of white keycaps from WASDKeyboards for my QFR and I'm so freakin' excited for them to come!!! Does anyone here have experience of postage from USPS to the UK? I wanna know roughly how long I'll be sat in anticipation!!!


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh*
> 
> I just ordered a set of white keycaps from WASDKeyboards for my QFR and I'm so freakin' excited for them to come!!! Does anyone here have experience of postage from USPS to the UK? I wanna know roughly how long I'll be sat in anticipation!!!


In my experience I have had to wait 8 or 9 days for items to arrive from the US by USPS.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Ooh ok cool, I was expecting something around that time


----------



## mironccr345

Dusty.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Dusty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, ducky.


----------



## Jixr

I'm thinking of painting my white case blue to match my ohter one, for some reason, the white case fits alot more snug on the board than my blue one does.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, ducky.












you guys are too funny.


----------



## Emospence

How does one type alt code symbols with tkl keyboards?

Pardon me if it's a dumb question :s


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> How does one type alt code symbols with tkl keyboards?
> 
> Pardon me if it's a dumb question :s


OSK


----------



## JayKthnx

an external numeric pad and character map/veiwer are also options


----------



## theRYB

Just picked up my second mechanical keyboard, a Corsair K70. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it yet or not. Still debating over how much I like the Cherry MX Reds.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Holy heck this thread moves fast.

55 posts since I last checked it yesterday.

That model M looks great! We had them on some computers back when I was in elementary school, loved those buckling springs


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Holy heck this thread moves fast.
> 
> 55 posts since I last checked it yesterday.
> 
> That model M looks great! We had them on some computers back when I was in elementary school, loved those buckling springs


Some of us (me) just hang out here (this thread/club) all day for no reason whatsoever...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theRYB*
> 
> Just picked up my second mechanical keyboard, a Corsair K70. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it yet or not. Still debating over how much I like the Cherry MX Reds.


I love how that board has key-disabling, but i'm not much of a fan of cherry reds.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Some of us (me) just hang out here (this thread/club) all day for no reason whatsoever...


i kinda hang round it alot too. Thanks to paradigm's help i got this amazing keyboard.


----------



## neo0031

We all love it here.









In other news, I have thought up a decent yet simple idea for a keyboard "mod". It does involve spraying/painting. So when time comes, I will ask fro advice from you all.







Until then... I won't be entering KOTM October or even November.


----------



## Jixr

yup, i'm a lurker, kinda bored with all aspects of computing since i've pretty much done everything I can do my computer without doing a full new build.


----------



## Simca

Thanks to myself, I got this pretty cool keyboard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Does anyone know simple HTML? I'm trying to make an offline page for a .swf game and im wondering if i can streatch the object to be larger. Right now its sitting at 635x600 and i want to raise its resolution to at least 720 hieght.


----------



## user18

It's possible to stretch it, yes, but I don't know if it falls into the category of 'simple' HTML. I'm not sure of the circumstances, but it might be easier to just make the .swf itself larger?

Anyway, this is off topic -- back to keyboards









I seem to remember someone saying they'd test a QFR with a raspberry pi and let me know the result, but I never saw it. Does anyone recall seeing such a result, or do they happen to know the answer? I'd settle for just knowing the current draw of a QFR.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So apparently my ducky shine 2 9008 purple back lit, was the last one ever sold on mechanicalkeyboards.com. They went out of stock when i ordered mine, and now they are discontinued.
> 
> i have a unique little keyboard <3


I have the same one







I'm planning on selling/trading it soon. Not a big fan of cherry stabilizers.


----------



## JayKthnx

just mod the stabilizers: link


----------



## Simca

This, but mechanical.


----------



## JayKthnx

that's a cute g73. looks like that chair would be far from comfortable though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks to myself, I got this pretty cool keyboard.


Pfft, you got suggestions from somewhere.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, you got suggestions from somewhere.


From me, myself and I.


----------



## JayKthnx

I came across the shine 3 by accident and bought it on a whim


----------



## Jixr

Hm... I need to get rid of my mx blue QFR, i've been favoring it more at home than my mx red QFR.... I don't wanna have to buy more keycaps!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hm... I need to get rid of my mx blue QFR, i've been favoring it more at home than my mx red QFR.... I don't wanna *have to buy more keycaps*!


..But you ALWAYS have to buy more keycaps!







Look what thread you're in...







We understand....


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> This, but mechanical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> that's a cute g73. looks like that chair would be far from comfortable though


It was made that way deliberately.

A keyboard king should never sit easily.


----------



## user18

That Dell that's on the top of that chair is actually a pretty good board for a rubber dome. It's one of the few rubber boards I can still bring myself to type on.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> This, but mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> that's a cute g73. looks like that chair would be far from comfortable though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was made that way deliberately.
> 
> A keyboard king should never sit easily.
Click to expand...

He spoke truly, it is a monstrous uncomfortable chair. In more ways than one.


----------



## zemco999

So... I got a new keyboard the other day! Thought I would join the club! I think it fits perfectly on my little "desk"


----------



## HPE1000

Hopefully I will get all my keycaps I ordered by the end of next week.

Heads up to anyone, the CM Quickfire stealth with blue switchs is one sale on neweggs shell shocker for 74.99 with free shipping and it also has a 20 dollar MIR so it comes down to 54.99 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129017

I am not sure what is with all of newegg reviews being negative about the keyboard though, everyone claiming keys died after a short period of time and everything. Neweggs reviews always seem to be the absolute worst compared to websites like amazon, ncix and tigerdirect.


Spoiler: Random pictures



I would pay a lot for an 87 key, modern unicomp compact model m, QFR size, not SSK size


----------



## JayKthnx

I think that's because half the people that actually post reviews seem to do so to complain about something. I think the reason why they do is because it's pretty common knowledge that a lot of the manufacturers actually read the reviews on newegg.


----------



## Djankie

I just got myself my first topre keyboard the leopold FC660C. At first I was not impressed at all, felt like some kind of rubber dome but different. However after typing more and more I fell in love with topre .


----------



## Jixr

PSA: Frys now carries QFR's with the black top case, from what I understand that should be the newer coating found on the new XT, its supposed to be a bit more durable and not rub off as easily as the previous versions.


----------



## skupples

So, wait... Who's chair is that?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, wait... Who's chair is that?


The key cap throne belongs to no one except for those kings and lords foolish enough to play their game of thrones.


----------



## neo0031

Hey fellow keyboard enthusiasts. Got a few n00b questions. Here goes.


If my keyboard casing doesn't have rubber coating on it, would I still have to sand it down before spraying? I'm guessing no, since I don't have confidence in not ruining it, and I'm not using any sensitive spray?
What (kind of) spray should I use for the most matte, darkest, most boring black there is? Or should I go black > matte overcoat?
What are the steps I should take, and if I should do anything to prepare the casing? How long should I let the spray cure/dry before applying another layer or overcoat? Do the two require different curing time?
What is the best, easiest way to create a logo via stencil via printed paper? Oh wait.... What is the best way to put a logo on a casing via spray?
I know I might have asked this in a weird order. Help would be much appreciated. Spray n00b here. With my Gunpla models back the the days, I hand painted to perfection.







But with a casing, I want it to be even and nice.


----------



## HPE1000

1. Sand it down a little if you can, I don't see how you could ruin it unless you go crazy and use 60 grit sandpaper









2. I think you should just get non gloss black paint, and you could sand it at the end if you want.

3. I would say 15-30 mins depending on the paint/temperature of the room/ventilation

4. Not sure, stencil would work if you find one you like. Not sure what you mean by that since you crossed out the first part of that.

Quick question though, what case are you painting?


----------



## HPE1000

Here is this flat black paint, it seems to be rated really well on lowes website, although I have not used it.

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=114033-4-410.0085050.076&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3728583&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 1. Sand it down a little if you can, I don't see how you could ruin it unless you go crazy and use 60 grit sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I think you should just get non gloss black paint, and you could sand it at the end if you want.
> 
> 3. I would say 15-30 mins depending on the paint/temperature of the room/ventilation
> 
> 4. Not sure, stencil would work if you find one you like. Not sure what you mean by that since you crossed out the first part of that.
> 
> Quick question though, what case are you painting?


Thanks for the quick reply. +Repped.









I am planning on painting my QuickFire TK's casing. Yes, I know it is already black. But hear me out.









I want to spray it one layer black first to cover up all the branding, even though they're quite subtle already. These are the CM Storm logo on the top next to the Lock LED indicators, and at the rear. I figured one even coat would cover them up.

Then, (here's where my boring "mod" idea gets revealed. No place like here though, so) I want to do a subtle, almost exact same colour of the CM Storm logo, but only as an Evangelion's "Nerv" logo, much like the cap I purchased from Geek_Feng. Hence why I'm wondering how I would stencil. I'm guessing... print out and cut out with my graphic designer skill with a scalpel knife, and tape it down and masking tape off as far as I can on the case?

What adverse effects might I face if I were not to sand it at all before applying spray/base? Again, treat me as a spraying n00b as the last time I sprayed something it required no finesse whatsoever.

EDIT: I'm in the UK, when hunting down bits and bobs for such a job. I'm thinking where I could get a giant cardboard box to use as a spray booth, lol.


----------



## Jixr

you don't have to sand the plastic before hand, but by doing so you can clean off any surface dirt, mold markings, etc.

Basically, sand ( though the more prep work you do the better the final look will be. )

MIST the case every 10mins ( if you cover it all in one go you're doing it wrong )
if it looks wet or runny, you did it wrong.

Its always easier to add more paint later than it is to go back and sand out errors and have to re-spray

once you are happy with the layers, let it dry for at least a few hours and then wet sand with some soapy water using 600grit or higher sandpaper
do so lightly, then let the case sit another day or so until the paint is fully cured, then get to wet sanding some more until you have a nice smooth finish.

as far as the stencil work, you want to spray the area you want the stencil color to be first ( using above method ) then get some painters tape, tape over the area, draw the stencil on, and use a exacto knife to cut out the shape, cut through the tape but don't scratch the plastic, then once happy, spray over the tape and entire case ( same method as above ) with the black paint.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you don't have to sand the plastic before hand, but by doing so you can clean off any surface dirt, mold markings, etc.
> 
> Basically, sand ( though the more prep work you do the better the final look will be. )
> 
> MIST the case every 10mins ( if you cover it all in one go you're doing it wrong )
> if it looks wet or runny, you did it wrong.
> 
> Its always easier to add more paint later than it is to go back and sand out errors and have to re-spray
> 
> once you are happy with the layers, let it dry for at least a few hours and then wet sand with some soapy water using 600grit or higher sandpaper
> do so lightly, then let the case sit another day or so until the paint is fully cured, then get to wet sanding some more until you have a nice smooth finish.


Thanks for the tips! +repped.

So when I'm misting the casing, it doesn't matter if it's in patches, since it's misting? I'm guessing spray paint are quite thinned down by the can's thinner.

I'm guessing model shop spray paint is ok? (Again, need to be UK available if otherwise)

About the sanding (beforehand), could I just get a low number/fine sand paper (for fine, not rough) for that in one go, instead of rough then medium then fine?

Thanks for the help guys.









EDIT: A crappy photoshop mockup with the logo and keycap. Original image courtesy of Maxkeyboard, (Only one with this keycap set, obviously). Ignore the US layout and imagine it in UK/ISO layout....:



....what if the whole top row (F1 to F12) were blank WASD dark greys.... Hmmm.... more photoshop.


----------



## Jixr

I would not use model car/airplane paint, i've personally have not had success with it.

I always use Rustolium brand paint as it sticks very well to plastics, drys fast and even, and can get a really good finish with it.
( dont know if you'll be able to find it over seas though )

and with sandpaper the higher number = finer paper, I would not use anything rougher than 600, and you dont really need rough, since your intention is smoohting, not taking material away.
( and rough paper can/will leave deep scratches in the plastic )

and as far as misting it, ( i say mist since most people just blast their whatevers with paint in one go and call it done ) it does not matter if its in patches, though be sure to cover the edges and corners well because if you are sanding you may sand through the paint and back to the plastic ( causing need for spraying again )

Just take your time and don't rush and you can get some pretty good results.

Both of my painted cases were done with about $3 paint cans, some sand paper, and time, effort, and patience,


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I would not use model car/airplane paint, i've personally have not had success with it.
> 
> I always use Rustolium brand paint as it sticks very well to plastics, drys fast and even, and can get a really good finish with it.
> ( dont know if you'll be able to find it over seas though )
> 
> and with sandpaper the higher number = finer paper, I would not use anything rougher than 600, and you dont really need rough, since your intention is smoohting, not taking material away.
> ( and rough paper can/will leave deep scratches in the plastic )
> 
> and as far as misting it, ( i say mist since most people just blast their whatevers with paint in one go and call it done ) it does not matter if its in patches, though be sure to cover the edges and corners well because if you are sanding you may sand through the paint and back to the plastic ( causing need for spraying again )
> 
> Just take your time and don't rush and you can get some pretty good results.
> 
> Both of my painted cases were done with about $3 paint cans, some sand paper, and time, effort, and patience,


Thanks.









The only reason I'm asking about the spraying is that I'm not in a house, per se. And therefore no spraying facilities. The best I can manage is my design studio in uni, but I can't stay there overnight to watch it and then go back and spray again... Best bet is my friend's house. Which is why I'd rather it be done under a day or 2 if I sleepover.

Thanks again for all the tips though. (I don't know how I got my sandpaper number reversed. been too many years since I touched some I guess.)










Spoiler: Another crappy mockup if it had a grey top row


----------



## JayKthnx

here is nice guide on spray painting plastic parts. you can skip the polishing section with the cutting compound since you are going for a matte finish. good spray paints for the job would be valspar plastic primer, plasti-kote, rust-oleum direct-to-plastic and krylon fusion. you should be able to find at least one of those in the uk, and they're all about equal in performance. the more time you put into you prep work, the better and more durable your end product will be. being a keyboard, you'll want the finish to be strong since certain areas of it will commonly come into contact with your hands, skin oils, etc.


----------



## HesterDW

That moment when you first type on your mech after using a rubber dome for the past few days.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That moment when you first type on your mech after using a rubber dome for the past few days.


Or buckling spring? How are you liking the new (old) M? I have been using mine more and more. Love it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Or buckling spring? How are you liking the new (old) M? I have been using mine more and more. Love it.


I don't have an M, I wish man! HPE just got one though.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey guys. In your guys opinion, would the buckling spring of the model m have a superior feel to the blue apps switch?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey guys. In your guys opinion, would the buckling spring of the model m have a superior feel to the blue apps switch?


Different? Yes. Superior? No, just different. Both have an interesting feel, you have to decide which one you prefer.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hmmm... how much weight do the buckling springs have?

Edit: I've figured out what the other keyboard is: a *Chicony KB-5160. *How would this compare to a Model M in terms of build quality etc.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hmmm... how much weight do the buckling springs have?
> 
> Edit: I've figured out what the other keyboard is: a
> *Chicony KB-5160. *
> How would this compare to a Model M in terms of build quality etc.


I love green switch which i think has 80g spring
yet I found typing on my model M is even more tiring
I guess it can be the rusty spring


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think the model m is tiring to type on, although I really disliked gaming on it. I switched back to mx blues within a couple minutes.


----------



## Simca

Ducky Shine 3 has this annoying problem where it disconnects or something, but the LEDs don't go off, but I heard the windows sound. The typing gets laggy until finally it kicks back up to speed 3 seconds later. Not an end all for the keyboard and I don't feel like sending it back, but it is annoying and happens maybe once every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 has this annoying problem where it disconnects or something, but the LEDs don't go off, but I heard the windows sound. The typing gets laggy until finally it kicks back up to speed 3 seconds later. Not an end all for the keyboard and I don't feel like sending it back, but it is annoying and happens maybe once every 2-3 hours.


Even on different USB ports/computers?

I'd be annoyed as hell, seems kinds unacceptable


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think the model m is tiring to type on, although I really disliked gaming on it. I switched back to mx blues within a couple minutes.


it might be my spring which have stiffen over time
trying to find SSK atm, I've no love for full size anymore


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Even on different USB ports/computers?
> 
> I'd be annoyed as hell, seems kinds unacceptable


For a $152 dollar keyboard, it should be unacceptable...I changed USB ports, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JayKthnx

I haven't had any problems like that with mine. I'll let you know if that changes though.


----------



## HPE1000

Cooler master says that they are going to ship me a new panel and that they are going to inspect it first, hopefully this one will show up in good condition.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cooler master says that they are going to ship me a new panel and that they are going to inspect it first, hopefully this one will show up in good condition.


Good customer service is hard to find these days







Good on CM though.


----------



## HPE1000

Hopefully is gets here in one piece, I am tired of this!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I don't have an M, I wish man! HPE just got one though.


Oops. It was a long day with many good beers at Stone.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hopefully is gets here in one piece, I am tired of this!


Didnt have luck to get the new case for my trigger









repainted it to matte black, will share pictures once the extra keycaps arrived


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Didnt have luck to get the new case for my trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repainted it to matte black, will share pictures once the extra keycaps arrived


What? Did you ask them if they would sell you one?


----------



## HPE1000

There is a guy on geekhack who is making keycaps called HyPnoCaPs and he said he is thinking of making a hypnotoad themed keyacp


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cooler master says that they are going to ship me a new panel and that they are going to inspect it first, hopefully this one will show up in good condition.


That's awesome! Kudos to CM for their customer service. I'll keep that in mind when looking for new stuff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There is a guy on geekhack who is making keycaps called HyPnoCaPs and he said he is thinking of making a hypnotoad themed keyacp


----------



## BakerMan1971

YES! ..... wait.....Mrs Credit Control is in the room.....................


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What? Did you ask them if they would sell you one?


Yeah, they explained something about QFR case being popular in demand and they've switched the design of the case so that it can be sold separately

while trigger case has no demand and this is their first time hearing someone need the case in Asia

big no no from them to sell me one

very happy with the matte black paint result though, just need the package from Feng to arrive and it will be perfect

idk, I have KMAC and GON keyboard on the way
but it seems that I love my trigger with green switch so much, especially after I painted it

Here's a potato pic of it

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0390_zps93b14d0b.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

Nice ironman cap! I love them but I don't have a keyboard that is backlit so it would be a bit useless for me. As for the trigger, I really like that keyboard, my brother has it in red (I am not a huge fan of the red switch though) and it is a great and solid board. The keys on it feel really nice.

Soon I need to buy some black springs and make an effort to change my other qfr into ghetto greens.

So, how do you like that numpad? That's the keycool right? Is it backlit or no and are the switches pcb mounted or plate mounted? Sorry for spamming all those questions lol

I cannot remember if you were the one who said you wouldn't really recommend it, at the very least, if they aren't plate mounted I could kind of turn it into a cherry mx switch testing thing.

On a side note, soon I am going to have to start finding a place to store all of my keyboards that I am not using... I just realized this today.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice ironman cap! I love them but I don't have a keyboard that is backlit so it would be a bit useless for me. As for the trigger, I really like that keyboard, my brother has it in red (I am not a huge fan of the red switch though) and it is a great and solid board. The keys on it feel really nice.
> 
> Soon I need to buy some black springs and make an effort to change my other qfr into ghetto greens.
> 
> So, how do you like that numpad? That's the keycool right? Is it backlit or no and are the switches pcb mounted or plate mounted? Sorry for spamming all those questions lol
> 
> I cannot remember if you were the one who said you wouldn't really recommend it, at the very least, if they aren't plate mounted I could kind of turn it into a cherry mx switch testing thing.
> 
> On a side note, soon I am going to have to start finding a place to store all of my keyboards that I am not using... I just realized this today.


Yeah thats a keycool non backlit one, got it cheap from banggood
I think its PCB mounted, well considering the cheap price you cant really put high expectation
got it in blues and it feels so mushy maybe due to the pcb mount, havent got the chance to open it up

Thing is I'm a TKL lover and my dream was to get the perfect TKL and put a numpad on the left hand side so that my hand wont travel as much from the keyboard to my mouse
while still having the luxury of a numpad

yeah we all have the same problem, I've already asked an acrylic maker to make something like This but stackable for my keyboards

anyway, give me 10 min and I'll open up my numpad to see if its pcb or plate mounted
been curious anyway...


----------



## HPE1000

You should be able to tell what mount it is just by pulling off a keycap btw


----------



## jokrik

Yeah didnt realize that since I've never work with pcb mounted one before

anyway its plate mounted, but I have no idea why it is so mushy compare to my stock blue filco
its the keycaps, changed it to DS abs I have laying around and It gets more clicky and tactile

Gonna order some more green switch from 7bit and change it I think

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0391_zps90b45e2b.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0393_zps769fb806.jpg.html


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Yeah didnt realize that since I've never work with pcb mounted one before
> 
> anyway its plate mounted, but I have no idea why it is so mushy compare to my stock blue filco
> 
> Gonna order some more green switch from 7bit and change it I think
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0391_zps90b45e2b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0393_zps769fb806.jpg.html


solder job looks kinda thick.... I think they call that a class 3....

also if you didn't notice already, those double slotted holes are for led's to be popped in, nice.


----------



## HPE1000

I am interested now.


----------



## jokrik

Yeah my mind has been all over the place now,
Thinking to change the spring, add led and painted the case

Cant judge book by its cover i guess until you open it up


----------



## HPE1000

I really don't know if I should get in on this, thick pbt, double shot keycaps(104 set) and they are only 36 dollars after shipping.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=48932.0


----------



## JayKthnx

do it. *#*yoloswag etc

I'm also spending a lot tonight, not a good idea to listen to me. lol


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really don't know if I should get in on this, thick pbt, double shot keycaps(104 set) and they are only 36 dollars after shipping.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=48932.0


dangit, it would cost me 41 after shipping









Also wish they had black caps, but oh wells.


----------



## HPE1000

If they were black or grey or some other color other than white I would have ordered them right away.


----------



## Simca

I feel the same way.


----------



## Jixr

nah, the font is ugly and inconsistant.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> dangit, it would cost me 41 after shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wish they had black caps, but oh wells.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If they were black or grey or some other color other than white I would have ordered them right away.


you mean like these?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, the font is ugly and inconsistant.


This is exactly why I haven't ordered any. The italicized font is not too bad, but that caps lock keys kills it for me.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This is exactly why I haven't ordered any. The italicized font is not too bad, but that caps lock keys kills it for me.


honestly thats why i got my Thick PBT Dyesubs black on black lol
subtle enough to not really see it enough hehe


----------



## BakerMan1971

keeping my eye on the lcars set they are proposing on the same site, (been posted here a few pages back


----------



## HPE1000

Why do you have that aluminum space bar just sitting there like that?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, the font is ugly and inconsistant.


Yep.


----------



## user18

Ready to be officially added to the club









Max Nighthawk x8 (browns, blue backlight)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If they were black or grey or some other color other than white I would have ordered them right away.


Pretty much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, the font is ugly and inconsistant.


I saw that too, wasn't sure if it was just bad angle on the pics or something.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> dangit, it would cost me 41 after shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wish they had black caps, but oh wells.


That's still dirt cheap for double shot PBT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, the font is ugly and inconsistant.


Agreed. I've discussed why I hate that set more than a few times. The price is tempting, but the font is horrible. It reminds me of a worse clone of the AEK II.


----------



## Mysticode

Cross post from

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ohwed/purrfect_filco_ninja_wrist_rest/%5B/URL


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why do you have that aluminum space bar just sitting there like that?


i had it on my red Filco, but i don't use it so i pulled the spacebar off and put a normal ABS one on.
Right now the red alum spacebar is just sitting in a bag since im using a Realforce now for my main keyboard


----------



## Simca

I WANT A RED FILCO WITH BLACK KEYS GOD.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> do it. *#*yoloswag etc
> 
> I'm also spending a lot tonight, not a good idea to listen to me. lol


pssshhh, i just picked up a 3930k & 1TB evo tonight.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I WANT A RED FILCO WITH BLACK KEYS GOD.


MEEEE TOOOOO


----------



## HesterDW

1. Buy Filco
2. Paint Filco Red
3. ????
4. PROFIT!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 1. Buy Filco
> 2. Paint Filco Red
> 3. ????
> 4. PROFIT!!


I have the first part down...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I have the first part down...


Well then what are you waiting for? You've still got about two weeks before October KOTM ends.









Painted my poker case...now all I need is a Poker.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I want a poker 2 next, I should look into getting an aluminum case for it if I do.

I am actually pretty upset I got into this a little late and missed out on the GH60 keyboard, that would have been a lot of fun.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I want a poker 2 next, I should look into getting an aluminum case for it if I do.
> 
> I am actually pretty upset I got into this a little late and missed out on the GH60 keyboard, that would have been a lot of fun.


I heard the white version is coming soon from qtan


----------



## .theMetal

Got some of these o-rings.

The board is now perfect.

I had some dental bands on it before, these rings are about twice as thick.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I WANT A RED FILCO WITH BLACK KEYS GOD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> MEEEE TOOOOO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 1. Buy Filco
> 2. Paint Filco Red
> 3. ????
> 4. PROFIT!!


kinda like these?



btw that case isn't painted, it was a Year of the Dragon Chinese New Year faceplate that was for sale back around CNY 2012.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Got some of these o-rings.
> 
> The board is now perfect.
> 
> I had some dental bands on it before, these rings are about twice as thick.


I bought the same o-rings a few weeks ago and I absolutely love them. Put them on one board so now I have a quiet mx blue and a loud mx blue. Gained about 10 WPM since the o-rings keep me from bottoming out.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I bought the same o-rings a few weeks ago and I absolutely love them. Put them on one board so now I have a quiet mx blue and a loud mx blue. Gained about 10 WPM since the o-rings keep me from bottoming out.


Yup. I really have to try some different switches, but I can't imagine finding a board that is better to type on than one with ringed blues.

specially since I sit behind this thing 40-60 hours a week.


----------



## Jayjr1105

What's the thinnest O ring? The black ones? I'd be curious to try them with blues and browns. The brown would be virtually silent I would imagine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I bought the same o-rings a few weeks ago and I absolutely love them. Put them on one board so now I have a quiet mx blue and a loud mx blue. Gained about 10 WPM since the o-rings keep me from bottoming out.


& you just drop them @ the bottom of the switch?


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> & you just drop them @ the bottom of the switch?


no you pull the keycaps (look at some tutorials about dealing with the stabilized keys ... finicky pain in the butt to get off and back on...

and then you put the o-ring on the bottom of the keycap.

get a keycap puller if you don't have one ...one of the wire ones cause they won't mess up the caps or switches.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What's the thinnest O ring? The black ones? I'd be curious to try them with blues and browns. The brown would be virtually silent I would imagine.


yes they should be pretty much silent. all I hear with mine is the blue switch click and a very faint click when the key comes back up.

also my version of a key puller is grab a twist tie, and take the paper off then tie two ends together. then just form the other end into a square shape to fit the key. took me about a minute of fiddling and shazam.

Its like the paperclip method, but its way easier to bend into place









edit: check it out:


ugh sorry about the phone pic


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> kinda like these?
> 
> 
> 
> btw that case isn't painted, it was a Year of the Dragon Chinese New Year faceplate that was for sale back around CNY 2012.


Only red, but yes. That looks quite festive for October.


----------



## Sunreeper

Yeah it looks too orange I want a nice blood red maybe a little lighter than crimson or a firetruck red! As you can tell red is my favourite colour


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmmm...adding o-rings is an idea.

I love my Mx-Blues and don't mind the clicky-ness, but do the o-rings feel better when typing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> no you pull the keycaps (look at some tutorials about dealing with the stabilized keys ... finicky pain in the butt to get off and back on...
> 
> and then you put the o-ring on the bottom of the keycap.
> 
> get a keycap puller if you don't have one ...one of the wire ones cause they won't mess up the caps or switches.


so, then you just do this? (the o-ring, for silencing bottom out)



I always assumed the bottoming out sound came from the key it's self hitting the plate the switch is mounted to/through.


----------



## neo0031

Only reason why I'm sceptic on getting O-rings is that I don't want my mechanical keyboard feeling like chiclet/rubber dome again with the shorter travel distance.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, then you just do this? (the o-ring, for silencing bottom out)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always assumed the bottoming out sound came from the key it's self hitting the plate the switch is mounted to/through.


It'd be both, since adding the ring you reduce the switch hitting sound as well as the keycap hitting the plate, if it did in the first place.


----------



## azianai

yeah I think its more to do with my camera/lighting
i assure you its completely red, maybe not the dark red you're thinking of

which is why im gonna be working on painting one Italian Red


----------



## .theMetal

Yes it does shorten the travel a bit but once your fingers get used to it, you won't want to go back.

I would say the actuation is now pretty much right in the middle of the switch's full travel. Before rings,there was more travel after the actuation than before. If that makes any sense.

Also I took one of the rings off, and I couldn't believe how loud the clack is when the key hits the switch with out it. I think its especially annoying on this blackwidow.


----------



## JayKthnx

I've noticed that my buddy's blackwidow seems really loud too. I think their plate must resonate with the switches or something.


----------



## skupples

Blackwidow's are loud as hell. Trust me. It is an 80$ keyboard after all. (w/o backlight)


----------



## .theMetal

Yea if you can get him/her to grab some rings for 8ish usd, it make his/her experience much better.









I will say its definitely a durable board. Its coming up on being a year old and it comes with me to and from work 5 days a week and gets used constantly. Its the tournament so I leave a cable at work and one at home for easy connection.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Blackwidow's are loud as hell. Trust me. It is an 80$ keyboard after all. (w/o backlight)


I love how loud my blackwidow is







I hated how quiet my low profile keyboard was, the only thing I dislike about the keyboard is that there is no pulse mode for LEDS, no wasd only for LED and the space bar sounds clunky, not clicky if that makes any sense.

Best part was... only paid $45 for the lighted version


----------



## HPE1000

I cannot remember how loud my blackwidow was. It was my first mechanical keyboard and it was only 55 when I got it new so I can't complain. I think I sold it for around 50 a couple months ago on ebay so that was also a plus.


----------



## Jakestax

i'm currently @ about 60 wpm is there any good way to improve?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> i'm currently @ about 60 wpm is there any good way to improve?


plenty of free sites that will help you with this. Just google "word's per minute test" I'm ~90wpm w/ 10% error rate.


----------



## vicEz

@jakestax
Just type alot, it really helps. I used to be enrolled in a typing class. I could hit 120 wpm if I knew what I was typing beforehand. Still, now I average 70 or 80 wpm, sometimes dropping to 60. But I reached 70 wpm without any classes, just typing and learning the keys by muscle memory.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> i'm currently @ about 60 wpm is there any good way to improve?


Learning to type without looking at your keyboard is key. You should probably start learning home row key usage and use Mavis Teaches Typing or something. Knowing where the keys are helps you type faster. Once you know where the keys are you can put your hands wherever they feel comfortable for reaching keys.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Learning to type without looking at your keyboard is key. You should probably start learning home row key usage and use Mavis Teaches Typing or something. Knowing where the keys are helps you type faster. Once you know where the keys are you can put your hands wherever they feel comfortable for reaching keys.


I'm indirectly hurt again, Simca.







I hit 70 ~ 80 WPM touch-typing...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm indirectly hurt again, Simca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 70 ~ 80 WPM touch-typing...


Don't feel bad. I'm slow as crap.

~55 on blues w/o o-rings
~65 on blues w/ o-rings

My highest score is on a $20 Logitech rubber dome.


----------



## neo0031

My rubber dome/chiclet/ scores are extremely low after switching to mechanical, to the point where non touch-typing becomes a faster alternative.


----------



## DaveLT

Getting 90WPM (with tons of mistakes even then lol, still 90 correct wpm) with reds. I bottom out every single key so yeah


----------



## DaClownie

That is with a HP ProBook 6460b laptop keyboard... chiclet I guess but not typical scissor style switch that I can tell.



Quickfire Rapid with MX Browns at home.

Go figure lol


----------



## HPE1000

I get ~80 on both my blues and my laptop keyboard, although my laptop keyboard is beyond amazing. The keys are awesome and the keyboard has no flex even if I push down on it as hard as I can.


----------



## AJR1775

When I switched over to Clears my typing speed take a hit at 94wpm but mistakes went down to nil. Now after using them for over a month I'm back up to 120'ish wpm. Clears are da bomb.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> i'm currently @ about 60 wpm is there any good way to improve?


When I played MMORPG as a kid/teen my WPM went up quite high beacuse I was always typing. I type ~110wpm now.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Yeah didnt realize that since I've never work with pcb mounted one before
> 
> anyway its plate mounted, but I have no idea why it is so mushy compare to my stock blue filco
> its the keycaps, changed it to DS abs I have laying around and It gets more clicky and tactile
> 
> Gonna order some more green switch from 7bit and change it I think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0391_zps90b45e2b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0393_zps769fb806.jpg.html


Well Jokrik you inspired me to void my warranty








I was so curious to see if all my keys could have LED's, but alas no.... see (this post) for details.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Well Jokrik you inspired me to void my warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so curious to see if all my keys could have LED's, but alas no.... see (this post) for details.


Maybe a poker would suit you if you wanna add leds
gonna do mine as soon as I receive the 62g spring and stickers for it

and what is a warranty??? never heard of it....


----------



## theRYB

I almost decided to return my Corsair K70 (and just keep my Das w/ Cherry MX Brown), but after a few days of use, I think I've decided to keep it. I've noticed that I can type faster with the Cherry MX Reds. I hated the contoured keys though.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theRYB*
> 
> I almost decided to return my Corsair K70 (and just keep my Das w/ Cherry MX Brown), but after a few days of use, I think I've decided to keep it. I've noticed that I can type faster with the Cherry MX Reds. I hated the contoured keys though.


the K70 is a thing of beauty though, pretty jealous. going to save up some money I think, Corsair mentioned in one of the forums that they were looking at the non-standard keycaps they were using on some of the modifier keys to try and bring them into line. If they do it would be much easier to swap the whole lot out for a set of your choosing!


----------



## Jixr

here is something I thought about the other day ( just a thought, not sure how it would work in practice )

why no one makes stickers that are cut to fit on keys.

would be a cheap way to create custom ledgends for programs, games, etc without having to pay for custom caps ( of which the only place I know to get would be WASD at $60+ for a full set or about $5 for a single key )

and if corsair did come out with a standard keycap sized K95 ( costar stabilized ) I would really considering picking it up and keeping it this time.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> here is something I thought about the other day ( just a thought, not sure how it would work in practice )
> 
> why no one makes stickers that are cut to fit on keys.
> 
> would be a cheap way to create custom ledgends for programs, games, etc without having to pay for custom caps ( of which the only place I know to get would be WASD at $60+ for a full set or about $5 for a single key )
> 
> and if corsair did come out with a standard keycap sized K95 ( costar stabilized ) I would really considering picking it up and keeping it this time.


Well there is this place on ebay and they sell a ton of different keycap stickers but it isn't really what you are looking for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Keycap-Key-cap-Vinyl-Decals-001-/181185313678?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2a2f7c7b8e


----------



## JayKthnx

Stickers are made for keys. examples
problem is they feel terrible and are far from durable.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> here is something I thought about the other day ( just a thought, not sure how it would work in practice )
> 
> why no one makes stickers that are cut to fit on keys.
> 
> would be a cheap way to create custom ledgends for programs, games, etc without having to pay for custom caps ( of which the only place I know to get would be WASD at $60+ for a full set or about $5 for a single key )
> 
> and if corsair did come out with a standard keycap sized K95 ( costar stabilized ) I would really considering picking it up and keeping it this time.


It's a good idea but they do already exist actualyl









http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Keycap-Key-cap-Vinyl-Decals-001B-/171114866643?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item27d73da7d3

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Keycap-Key-cap-Vinyl-Decals-002-/181219180939?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2a3181418b

I think they look pretty good, question is how good they feel though.

edit: dat hivemind


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think stickers no matter how well made, would have a short lifespan and the usual annoying traits that accompany stickers of any sort









It does look like the mech keyboard/keycap markets are a growing trend though, (at least I hope they are), hopefully 3d printing will allow us to create at least ABS caps in varying styles in the near future.


----------



## Jixr

shut me up then. Though I guess some sticker paper and a nice printer would do just as well.


----------



## BakerMan1971

oddly enough, for us odd europeans (I am Danish originally)
Commodore 64's and other machines often had stickers over keys that were laid out differently with extra characters such as æ, ø and å

sorry Jixr didn't mean to shut you up like that, it wasn't the intention.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hmmm...what about printing stickers to place on the keys, and then giving the keys a dip in some thin epoxy resin? That could work, and look good...keys would be "glossy" though, unless you hit them with some fine sand paper as well.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> sorry Jixr didn't mean to shut you up like that, it wasn't the intention.


I was just making a joke.

Mainly at work, i've been wanting to get custom keycaps made for the program I use, but I'm currious as how to stickers would work, and re-legendable keycaps are hard to find and are not cheap.


----------



## HesterDW

Pexon on Geekhack makes awesome cables! I swear he's not paying me, I just love this cable.


----------



## HPE1000

I have to have one


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49693.0


----------



## Magical Eskimo

They arrived!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have to have one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49693.0


That is sweet!

Looks like you could kill someone if you threw it at them though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That is sweet!
> 
> Looks like you could kill someone if you threw it at them though.


I think I am going to try to chat with feng about getting an aluminum poker case. I really want one and if there is any way he has a couple left I would love to buy one of them (since he usually stocks up and sells on his ebay page and everything)

It's always worth a try


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I was just making a joke.
> 
> Mainly at work, i've been wanting to get custom keycaps made for the program I use, but I'm currious as how to stickers would work, and re-legendable keycaps are hard to find and are not cheap.


I KNEW I had seen some re-legendable that are cheap
LINKY

a bunch of keycap sites on the geekhack forums


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Pexon on Geekhack makes awesome cables! I swear he's not paying me, I just love this cable.


Link to keycaps? Looks like they're made out of metal


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Link to keycaps? Looks like they're made out of metal


I think those are front printed max keyboards transparent keycaps

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-black-translucent-mechanical-keyboard-keycap-set.html


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Link to keycaps? Looks like they're made out of metal
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are front printed max keyboards transparent keycaps
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-black-translucent-mechanical-keyboard-keycap-set.html
Click to expand...

THOSE. ARE. AWESOME!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> They arrived!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why did you position them like that? Looks weird. :S


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Why did you position them like that? Looks weird. :S


Because those are the arrow keys derp


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Why did you position them like that? Looks weird. :S


I didn't really know how else to position them, the BR and BA have to go diagonally to each other, there's no other way about that, and the blue meth ones are arrow keys and they just felt comfy there


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> THOSE. ARE. AWESOME!


Agreed, very nice looking. I can see myself spending a lot more on my keyboard once I finally get a mechanical - which will hopefully be a Corsair K70 Black w/ Brown keyswitch.


----------



## Jixr

Am i the only one thinking a full perodic table keycap set would be cool? esc qould be hydrogen, pause could be helium, etc.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Am i the only one thinking a full perodic table keycap set would be cool? esc qould be hydrogen, pause could be helium, etc.


My brother and I were talking about that a couple days ago.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Am i the only one thinking a full perodic table keycap set would be cool? esc qould be hydrogen, pause could be helium, etc.


Only issue is you'd have to leave out the lanthanoids and actinoids, but yeah it would be cool.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Am i the only one thinking a full perodic table keycap set would be cool? esc qould be hydrogen, pause could be helium, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My brother and I were talking about that a couple days ago.




This?


----------



## BakerMan1971

so much awesome every time I come back to this thread








periodic keycaps indeed very nice

and those Max keyboards, that new (soon to be released?) TKL looks smashing


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because those are the arrow keys derp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I didn't really know how else to position them, the BR and BA have to go diagonally to each other, there's no other way about that, and the blue meth ones are arrow keys and they just felt comfy there


I know what arrow keys are thank you very much HPE lol.







I didn't mean the position on the board, I meant the position on the switch.

Normal Style


MagicalEskimo Style


----------



## neo0031

I personally find and upside down "UP" arrow key to be strangely ergonomic/comfortable.


----------



## HesterDW

Yea right after I took that second picture I tested it out and was like "Oh okay, yea...yea that makes sense."


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I personally find and upside down "UP" arrow key to be strangely ergonomic/comfortable.


isn't half your board already flipped aorund?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> 
> 
> This?


Need.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yea right after I took that second picture I tested it out and was like "Oh okay, yea...yea that makes sense."


there's method in the madness!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> isn't half your board already flipped aorund?


.... huh? I'm missing something here... (again. I apologize)

When my front printed caps from MaxKeyboards arrive I think I'll have the bottom row of the main side flipped upside down, like Fran has done. I've done it and loved it, but an inverted CTRL and whatnot drove me insane. No such problems with caps with blank tops









But then again, I got these minimal looking caps to look... clean. And it'd drive me insane if I had my bottom row caps inverted, and the UP arrow inverted and sticking out, or the bottom arrows doing the same, with the numpad Enter sticking out as it can't be inverted in the same sense.....

So. Excited. Mr Postman where are you...

My rambling. Ignore.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Only issue is you'd have to leave out the lanthanoids and actinoids, but yeah it would be cool.


Just need a 120 key keyboard.


----------



## Sniping

IBM is our savior (not really)


----------



## Azefore

Well after a long debate on which mechanical keyboard to get first it led me to eventually seeing LinusTechTips video of Slick at Computex showcasing the Ducky range.

Waited it out and got myself a Shine 3 with magenta LEDs and blue switches today. In love with it so far, I can see why the popularity has spiked in the last few years (from what I've seen anyways)


----------



## Sniping

Wow that bokeh! Pic info?


----------



## VesperSAINT

The things one set of Lime Green Topre caps can do <3


----------



## Crazy9000

lol the upside down spacebar seems to be gaining popularity lately.

Those are some pretty green caps.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> The things one set of Lime Green Topre caps can do <3


That...actually looks fantastic...


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> lol the upside down spacebar seems to be gaining popularity lately.
> 
> Those are some pretty green caps.


Oh really? I've been doing upside down spacebars for quite a long time now, but I do promote upside spacebars on GH every now and then. I think about a month ago, I was trying to revive all the upside spacebar threads







It feels too good to not share. However, it must be said that it is mostly appealing for those with smaller hands, and those who angle their hands more outwards.

Thanks for the compliments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That...actually looks fantastic...


Thank you







Glad you like it.


----------



## HPE1000

Has anyone used proxy shipping? I am trying to figure out how to get a aluminum keyboard case to me from shanghai but it seems the estimate I got on one proxy website doubled the cost of the item to get it to me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Has anyone used proxy shipping? I am trying to figure out how to get a aluminum keyboard case to me from shanghai but it seems the estimate I got on one proxy website doubled the cost of the item to get it to me.


I did to get my keyboard from Japan, it was pretty expensive. You have to pay shipping from shop to them, then their fee, then shipping from them to you.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Has anyone used proxy shipping? I am trying to figure out how to get a aluminum keyboard case to me from shanghai but it seems the estimate I got on one proxy website doubled the cost of the item to get it to me.


Generally proxies charge cost of the item, 3-6% of the cost of the item, shipping within the country, and cost of international shipping. You can try Feng and Qtan on Geekhack and see what they would charge for it. The last thing I bought off of Taobao using a proxy (Bhiner) ended up costing me about $15 or $20 within China and another $20 or so to ship to me. Even so, it was still cheaper than buying the exact same thing domestically.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Wow that bokeh! Pic info?


Lol aye, it's a 85mm F1.8 on my D800, iso was 800. Just wanted to see how the LEDs would blow out, they were on the 2nd dimmest brightness levels as well.


----------



## Emospence

Leopold FC660C vs Realforce 87U 45g.

Differences in feel?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Generally proxies charge cost of the item, 3-6% of the cost of the item, shipping within the country, and cost of international shipping. You can try Feng and Qtan on Geekhack and see what they would charge for it. The last thing I bought off of Taobao using a proxy (Bhiner) ended up costing me about $15 or $20 within China and another $20 or so to ship to me. Even so, it was still cheaper than buying the exact same thing domestically.


Yeah, I just messaged bhiner to see if they could get me an estimate for it. Its going to cost 160 right away, if the shipping isn't that bad then I think I can deal with that.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I just messaged bhiner to see if they could get me an estimate for it. The deluxe one which I believe has a hard anodizing on it rather than a standard one is going to cost 160 right away, if the shipping isn't that bad then I think I can deal with that.


Be careful with Bhiner. Both myself and a couple other people had "shipping issues" from them where they only shipped part of the order then demanded more for shipping the rest.

And if you want to sleeve your PSU or some cables, I've got some good links for cheap Molex connectors and some interesting sleeving that are both cheap off of Taobao.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Leopold FC660C vs Realforce 87U 45g.
> 
> Differences in feel?


Owners of both tend to say yes. I feel like more people have said that they prefer the feel of the FC660C, but obviously I haven't read all of the comparisons and I don't own an RF board so I couldn't give you my own opinion. The FC660C is usually compared to the HHKB, not the Realforce


----------



## Sunreeper

Attack on titan keycaps need to be made a thing!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Be careful with Bhiner. Both myself and a couple other people had "shipping issues" from them where they only shipped part of the order then demanded more for shipping the rest.
> 
> And if you want to sleeve your PSU or some cables, I've got some good links for cheap Molex connectors and some interesting sleeving that are both cheap off of Taobao.


Yeah, using something like that is honestly the last thing I want to do. I am going to see what feng tells me and I will also post a WTB thread and see if anyone is interested in selling their aluminum poker case. I want to take my time with this one for sure though, I might also wait and see if there are any other similar group buys coming up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Owners of both tend to say yes. I feel like more people have said that they prefer the feel of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but obviously I haven't read all of the comparisons and I don't own an RF board so I couldn't give you my own opinion. The FC660C is usually compared to the HHKB, not the Realforce


The HHKB doesn't have a metal plate, so that really changes the feel. The F660C is so much cheaper then the HHKB that it's probably the better choice...

I haven't tried the F660C, but the 87u weighs a good bit more so probably feels more solid... that would be what I'd go with between the two.


----------



## Mysticode

Thoughts on this guys? http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/

I personally like the single line of macro keys, allows room for some fun keycaps


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Thoughts on this guys? http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/
> 
> I personally like the single line of macro keys, allows room for some fun keycaps


I dont see a big difference compare to the old trigger since I own one

Even less option on the switches, my trigger comes with green switch


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Thoughts on this guys? http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/
> 
> I personally like the single line of macro keys, allows room for some fun keycaps


Looks fine to me, at least it has standard modifiers so yeah a good buy if at the right price.
one thing I would consider is how effective the wrist rest is, I don't think it is high enough to have any effect, which is the case with many of these integrated keyboards.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Attack on titan keycaps need to be made a thing!


Metallic/Zinc keycap with Investigation Corp/Scouting Legion emblem?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The HHKB doesn't have a metal plate, so that really changes the feel. The F660C is so much cheaper then the HHKB that it's probably the better choice...
> 
> I haven't tried the F660C, but the 87u weighs a good bit more so probably feels more solid... that would be what I'd go with between the two.


On the contrary, most people that own both the FC660C and the HHKB prefer the HHKB. The HHKB does sound slightly better than the FC660C with extra resonance from case mount and the blank HHKB is just a look that no one can deny as beautiful. I see lots of FC660C owners picking up HHKB boards and end up liking the HHKB, I myself want to purchase a Type S....that pricetag though


----------



## Narokuu

Love my Ducky Shine II, will be getting a 3 in a few months perhaps. this thing is a tank!

not many USB boards have N-key rollover AND 6 key rollover. its awesome.


----------



## Jixr

i want to say usb nkey roll over is actually only 12, but since you have 10 fingers, it does not matter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i want to say usb nkey roll over is actually only 12, but since you have 10 fingers, it does not matter.


I get a much better APM by using my face.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i want to say usb nkey roll over is actually only 12, but since you have 10 fingers, it does not matter.


Not being serious, but felt I had to.







(Yes, I know your point is that it doesn't matter.)


Spoiler: You underestimate my power with USB N-Key rollover









EDIT: Ninja-d by Paradigm as I was focused on doing the stupid screencap.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> The things one set of Lime Green Topre caps can do <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is gorgeous! Love that green colour.


----------



## HPE1000

So, the cooler master top got here today and it is damage free!










So yeah.. I am still on the hunt for an aluminum poker case, I am seeing if I can get one from feng(if he responds to me pm







) because it seems he is going to do a second run of my favorite case... This is where I start spending too much, if I can get one then I will have to hunt down the perfect keycaps. That aluminum brobot would be amazing with it.


----------



## Jixr

I wonder if anyone has had any problems with the alluminum oxidizing?

or if its an alluminum base with similar colored paint on top ala apple keyboards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has had any problems with the alluminum oxidizing?
> 
> or if its an alluminum base with similar colored paint on top ala apple keyboards.


I don't think anyone ever has, they are all anodized.

I have already worked something out actually, but I decided I will let it be a christmas present so I am not personally going to get to see it until then. That will give me plenty of time to get a poker and scope out what keycaps to get. I am also going to have my eyes glued to my computer now to make sure I can obtain an aluminum brobot.

I was bored today and decided to take some pictures of my qfr, so sexy, although none of my keycaps have shown up yet


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has had any problems with the alluminum oxidizing?
> 
> or if its an alluminum base with similar colored paint on top ala apple keyboards.


The cases aren't raw aluminum. Some, like the Treble cases, are powder coated. Others, like the Hammer cases, are anodized. Some are hard anodized, some soft anodized, some color anodized, some clear anodized. And, I'm sure you know, but anodizing is adding a thicker oxide layer. So in order for the case to corrode, that oxide layer would have to be damaged.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Attack on titan keycaps need to be made a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic/Zinc keycap with Investigation Corp/Scouting Legion emblem?
Click to expand...

That or a little chibi titan face


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The cases aren't raw aluminum. Some, like the Treble cases, are powder coated. Others, like the Hammer cases, are anodized. Some are hard anodized, some soft anodized, some color anodized, some clear anodized. And, I'm sure you know, but anodizing is adding a thicker oxide layer. So in order for the case to corrode, that oxide layer would have to be damaged.


I looked up the type of aluminum which is 6061-T651, the exact same as the brocap actually and 6061 is supposed to not corrode even when it has no coating on it.
Wiki says "6061 is more easily worked and remains resistant to corrosion even when the surface is abraded"

On a side note, my troll brother just got me a mouse to match my keyboard.


----------



## BakerMan1971

ahhh HPE man you got a good one, your keyboards look so nice and smooth,
ooer....

and jixr, well oxidization might happen if it gets damp , but otherwise if you keep them clean, with any computer case cleaner stuff they should be fine









Plus you don't need them to last more than 6 months before the new cap bug strikes again


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> ahhh HPE man you got a good one, your keyboards look so nice and smooth,
> ooer....
> 
> and jixr, well oxidization might happen if it gets damp , but otherwise if you keep them clean, with any computer case cleaner stuff they should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you don't need them to last more than 6 months before the new cap bug strikes again


Well it isn't just a cap, its a whole keyboard housing, I am going to try to read up on how to prevent it though since where I live, a bike left out for a month turns into a pile of rust :/


----------



## nubbinator

6061 is an aircraft grade aluminum, so yes, like you said, it tends to be more durable and structurally sound.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> 6061 is an aircraft grade aluminum, so yes, like you said, it tends to be more durable and structurally sound.


6061 is normal aluminum. It's the default you would use in CNC machining.

I'm sure the housing will be anodized, otherwise I would look into getting it anodized. You can anodize in clear, or you can have color added... red, blue, and black are the most common.


----------



## Jixr

I was just currious, I know the allum cases are out of my price range. I didn't know how they were finished. but thats neat to find out


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 6061 is normal aluminum. It's the default you would use in CNC machining.
> 
> I'm sure the housing will be anodized, otherwise I would look into getting it anodized. You can anodize in clear, or you can have color added... red, blue, and black are the most common.


There are lower grades that you can use in milling (and some do, especially for stuff like this where it's "not critical"), but yes, 6061 is a normal machining grade. It also happens to be one of the lower grades you can use in aircraft.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There are lower grades that you can use in milling (and some do, especially for stuff like this where it's "not critical"), but yes, 6061 is a normal machining grade. It also happens to be one of the lower grades you can use in aircraft.


Just thought I'd point out that it's actually the default for milling something like that out of aluminum, since saying "aircraft grade" makes it sound like it's something fancy







.

I work in a machine shop and we use 6061 for everything but a few thin plates. I've thought about making a case for my keyboard but sounds like a lot of work lol.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know if I should get a red or black or blue poker 2, I am using my brothers cherry red board again and I did a typing test and I am getting around 10 more wmp than I do with blues. Although it is less comfortable. I got 85-90wmp on the reds as opposed to the 75-80 i get on blues and buckling springs.


----------



## Jixr

Sad day, just sold my QFR with mx blues, which is fine, I still have my fancy red switched one, and that means more money to fix up my motorcycle.... ah who am i kidding, i mean buy keycaps


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Loving my Logitech G710+. Only thing I miss from the old G15 v2 was the LCD, but it's much nicer to type on the G710+.


----------



## Simca

Was just about to buy that when I decided to go with the Ducky (superior quality and red LEDs really sold it).

If that goes on sale during BF I may buy it just because.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> The things one set of Lime Green Topre caps can do <3


Amazing combination!
How do you find the trackball?
Am thinking to get one , what do you use it for mostly?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Loving my Logitech G710+. Only thing I miss from the old G15 v2 was the LCD, but it's much nicer to type on the G710+.


Im just curious...what made you buy that over say a CM Quickfire XT or a Ducky? I like it though. Maybe if they make a G710TK I'll get one.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Im just curious...what made you buy that over say a CM Quickfire XT or a Ducky? I like it though. Maybe if they make a G710TK I'll get one.


It's not my cup of tea either, but it does have macros, dedicated media keys and a wrist rest, which are all a plus for some people.

Although this is coming from me, someone who dislikes filco and similar keyboards for such little things as having the caps lock, scroll lock etc led indicators in the upper right hand corner of the keyboard rather than just having the keys light up (I am a bit OCD at times)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not my cup of tea either, but it does have macros, dedicated media keys and a wrist rest, which are all a plus for some people.
> 
> Although this is coming from me, someone who dislikes filco and similar keyboards for such little things as having the caps lock, scroll lock etc led indicators in the upper right hand corner of the keyboard rather than just having the keys light up (I am a bit OCD at times)


I totally agree though... The Lock LEDs in the corner is just a waste of space... The QuickFire Stealth and other has it correct by having the LEDs on the cap itself instead.... Might as well use that space for actual dedicated volume keys or something instead of implementing FN combos on keyboards.


----------



## Jakestax

Christmas is coming up, so my parents can spend about $250 on me MAX, so I was wondering should i get the Ducky YOTS edition, or should I upgrade my system? Its not the bes t at the moment and I was thinking I could get an amd processor instead! I dont know HELP!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Im just curious...what made you buy that over say a CM Quickfire XT or a Ducky? I like it though. Maybe if they make a G710TK I'll get one.


I originally tried the Corsair K70 in silver, and had two problems. First one was that (sadly) it would seem my eyes react to the blue LEDs they use, causing too much glare and immediate eye strain (I am photosensitive, didn't realize that apparently certain blue LEDs trigger such). Second was the lack of feel with the Cherry MX Reds just wasn't my cup of tea at all, and at the time they only offered the keyboard in reds. The silver/bare aluminum backed version was the only one a local store had, and the black one's red backlighting wouldn't match the rest of the stuff on my desk. Beyond that, it was an awesome keyboard, just not for me.

I originally did try some of the CoolerMaster keyboards, specifically the QuickFire TK with Cherry MX Blues, as well as the QuickFire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues. The biggest thing that caused me not to choose those was fact there are no dedicated media keys (i use the volume roller on my G710+ a ~LOT~, especially if I'm checking things out on YouTube), as well as I use the media keys for VLC. Tenkeyless (for a main keyboard) was also a no go for me since I also regularly use the keypad for a variety of things (typically, inputting certain types of data).

As for my macro keys, oddly enough my past three keyboards have had macro keys but I never bothered to set them up on this particular keyboard (I might eventually). As for why I didn't look at the CoolerMaster QuickFire Pro? It didn't make it out of the case, because I didn't like the look of it (when your computer's in the living room, aesthetics play at least a bit of a role).

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely LOVED typing on the CoolerMaster QuickFire, and I'll probably pick one up for the express purpose of typing (well, specifically writing stories, and/or coding), especially since there's stealth versions, not to mention Blues as well as Greens available (and my local retailer stocks them). It's just for a main keyboard lack of dedicated media keys combined with no ten digit keypad makes life complicated for me.

Ducky wasn't looked at because Memory Express doesn't carry their keyboards, and it was my first mechanical keyboard, so I wanted to be able to actually give the keyboards a test drive at the store. Okay, I'll admit it, that restriction is also out of convenience (I do a lot of deliveries around that area anyways, and my boss likes to see the shiney new tech I take home since he doesn't get the shinier/fancier computer stuff), but still. I also absolutely hate waiting on packages in the mail. I've heard Ducky makes some great products, and I wouldn't doubt it with just how many amazing reviews I've seen of their products.

I typically believe in trying things out and knowing for certain it's what I want: I've only ever bought one product in my entire life on hope, and that was after a lot of research. It makes it a pain to do certain things, but it means no dealing with return shipping or restocking fees. But then again, I also am lucky to have one of the cheapest computer parts vendors in Canada in my city, and they'll price match pretty much anyone ^_^


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Christmas is coming up, so my parents can spend about $250 on me MAX, so I was wondering should i get the Ducky YOTS edition, or should I upgrade my system? Its not the bes t at the moment and I was thinking I could get an amd processor instead! I dont know HELP!


If you're asking for advice in the Mechanical Keyboard Club, I believe you've already made up your mind


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not my cup of tea either, but it does have macros, dedicated media keys and a wrist rest, which are all a plus for some people.
> 
> Although this is coming from me, someone who dislikes filco and similar keyboards for such little things as having the caps lock, scroll lock etc led indicators in the upper right hand corner of the keyboard rather than just having the keys light up (I am a bit OCD at times)


Not my cup of tea either, but I agree those are pluses. You are not OCD, I personally like Lock LEDs on the keycaps themselves as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Christmas is coming up, so my parents can spend about $250 on me MAX, so I was wondering should i get the Ducky YOTS edition, or should I upgrade my system? Its not the bes t at the moment and I was thinking I could get an amd processor instead! I dont know HELP!


CM Quickfire Rapid + another GTX650ti

or

Sell your current GTX650ti. CM Quickfire Rapid + GTX760.

This is assuming you get $250 for Christmas.


----------



## Jakestax

Problem.
GTX 650 ti's dont crossfire
I have mitx, so no crossfire anyway
we can't get cm quickfires here in australia
and last of all i would be upgrading cpu since I have an i3

P.S. I might just get the shine 3 and something else!

Cheers Jake


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I originally tried the Corsair K70 in silver, and had two problems. First one was that (sadly) it would seem my eyes react to the blue LEDs they use, causing too much glare and immediate eye strain (I am photosensitive, didn't realize that apparently certain blue LEDs trigger such). Second was the lack of feel with the Cherry MX Reds just wasn't my cup of tea at all, and at the time they only offered the keyboard in reds. The silver/bare aluminum backed version was the only one a local store had, and the black one's red backlighting wouldn't match the rest of the stuff on my desk. Beyond that, it was an awesome keyboard, just not for me.
> 
> I originally did try some of the CoolerMaster keyboards, specifically the QuickFire TK with Cherry MX Blues, as well as the QuickFire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues. The biggest thing that caused me not to choose those was fact there are no dedicated media keys (i use the volume roller on my G710+ a ~LOT~, especially if I'm checking things out on YouTube), as well as I use the media keys for VLC. Tenkeyless (for a main keyboard) was also a no go for me since I also regularly use the keypad for a variety of things (typically, inputting certain types of data).
> 
> As for my macro keys, oddly enough my past three keyboards have had macro keys but I never bothered to set them up on this particular keyboard (I might eventually). As for why I didn't look at the CoolerMaster QuickFire Pro? It didn't make it out of the case, because I didn't like the look of it (when your computer's in the living room, aesthetics play at least a bit of a role).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I absolutely LOVED typing on the CoolerMaster QuickFire, and I'll probably pick one up for the express purpose of typing (well, specifically writing stories, and/or coding), especially since there's stealth versions, not to mention Blues as well as Greens available (and my local retailer stocks them). It's just for a main keyboard lack of dedicated media keys combined with no ten digit keypad makes life complicated for me.
> 
> Ducky wasn't looked at because Memory Express doesn't carry their keyboards, and it was my first mechanical keyboard, so I wanted to be able to actually give the keyboards a test drive at the store. Okay, I'll admit it, that restriction is also out of convenience (I do a lot of deliveries around that area anyways, and my boss likes to see the shiney new tech I take home since he doesn't get the shinier/fancier computer stuff), but still. I also absolutely hate waiting on packages in the mail. I've heard Ducky makes some great products, and I wouldn't doubt it with just how many amazing reviews I've seen of their products.
> 
> I typically believe in trying things out and knowing for certain it's what I want: I've only ever bought one product in my entire life on hope, and that was after a lot of research. It makes it a pain to do certain things, but it means no dealing with return shipping or restocking fees. But then again, I also am lucky to have one of the cheapest computer parts vendors in Canada in my city, and they'll price match pretty much anyone ^_^


Quite a thorough answer, making good use of that G710. It seems you were completely justified in your purchase. I can understand why you chose the G710 over the others for looks as well. I always liked the look of Logitech GXX keyboards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Problem.
> GTX 650 ti's dont crossfire
> I have mitx, so no crossfire anyway
> we can't get cm quickfires here in australia
> and last of all i would be upgrading cpu since I have an i3
> 
> P.S. I might just get the shine 3 and something else!
> 
> Cheers Jake


Well, then...I don't think I could have been of less help to you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

The S key on my ducky is starting to show wear and tear.

wow... is that bad?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quite a thorough answer, making good use of that G710. It seems you were completely justified in your purchase. I can understand why you chose the G710 over the others for looks as well. I always liked the look of Logitech GXX keyboards.


Thanks! It did take some time to decide - I actually spent something like half an hour debating between the QuickFire and the G710+ because the QuickFire is seriously a dream to type on (at least for me), especially since the feel was better on the CoolerMaster ones (I don't know if it's the o-rings or the fact MX Blues have that nice click with a more noticeable tactile bump, but everything felt more "solid" when typing on the QuickFire when compared to my G710+). I wish I'd taken a picture, my spouse and I seriously had a dozen keyboards on the desk that we were trying out (he went with the Razer Black Widow Ultimate - which I'll agree is more preferable for typing for me, but lacking the dedicated media features combined with the green backlighting was a no go for me).

And yeah, I absolutely love the look of the G710+, which I do understand is actually love or hate for most people (I actually hated the look of it from reviews, but once I saw it in person absolutely fell in love). I originally tried using it without the wrist rest, but found I was holding my wrists at an odd angle for some reason. Even with it on, I don't rest my wrists on it, but it just feels nicer - guess I use the rest as a guide to where my hands should be, or something. my G710+ also goes quite nicely alongside my Corsair M95 ^_^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Problem.
> GTX 650 ti's dont crossfire
> I have mitx, so no crossfire anyway
> we can't get cm quickfires here in australia
> and last of all i would be upgrading cpu since I have an i3
> 
> P.S. I might just get the shine 3 and something else!
> 
> Cheers Jake


PCCaseGear have some CM mech boards and a lot of Ducky and Corsair options aswell.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The S key on my ducky is starting to show wear and tear.
> 
> wow... is that bad?


Quit backing around corners in FPS games and use that W key!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Amazing combination!
> How do you find the trackball?
> Am thinking to get one , what do you use it for mostly?


The slimblade is a great trackball. I would say you can use it for pretty much anything except for gaming.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quit backing around corners in FPS games and use that W key!


i play MMORPGs and League of Legends.......


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> The slimblade is a great trackball. I would say you can use it for pretty much anything except for gaming.


Gonna get one for sure
Love how it looks....


----------



## neo0031

A good start to my 3pm "morning" today!























A keycap arrived.







I guess I'm the second one in this club as far as I know to get the metallic Nerv cap, huh. Talk about niche within niche.

Anyway, potato photos incoming before I actually have the MaxKeyboard set arrive at my door, and installed. Then I'll loan a DSLR of university. Or take my keyboard into the studio...










Spoiler: Potato photos


----------



## Sunreeper

Evangelion isn't my cup of tea but that keycap looks awesome! I have a NERV watchface on my pebble and I think it looks pretty cool



Excuse the quick crappy phone pic


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Evangelion isn't my cup of tea but that keycap looks awesome! I have a NERV watchface on my pebble and I think it looks pretty cool
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the quick crappy phone pic


Might as well take advantage of this and show off SOME of what I have regarding my Evangelion fandom... (Life long. Old AND new.)










Spoiler: What my friend got me from Tokyo's official Evangelion Store. Cable clip and wallet/







Maybe NOW my mod plan will make more sense... But don't mistaken me for a weeaboo that is obsessed with only one franchise...


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Got some new top cases ready to re-paint, and some new keycaps for my CMStorm QFR


----------



## HPE1000

This will be far down the road because I am getting worn out from painting and sanding everything, but I think my next qfr top is going to be red, I am not sure if I want to go with a more cherry red or a blood red though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



On a side note, this thing is so sexy


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That...actually looks fantastic...


simmy actually likes something

what magic is this?


----------



## skupples

trackball... Some of the best MMO PVPer's i have ever known were melee playing on trackballs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> trackball... Some of the best MMO PVPer's i have ever known were melee playing on trackballs.


most pro MMORPG players are using Nagas, or their knockoff variants.


----------



## HPE1000

God, cherry stabilizers feel terrible on the reds, do they still feel mushy and heaver on blue switches?

I wonder if they would feel fine when used on mx blacks.

gah, I just used the keyboard again and I kind of like them, cherry red poker might be the way to go.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> God, cherry stabilizers feel terrible on the reds, do they still feel mushy and heaver on blue switches?
> 
> I wonder if they would feel fine when used on mx blacks.


On my TK they feel like blues with o-rings. Personally I like a spacebar with Cherry stabilizers. Costar spacebars are just too loud for me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> On my TK they feel like blues with o-rings. Personally I like a spacebar with Cherry stabilizers. Costar spacebars are just too loud for me.


Yeah, I just edited my post a bit. I like the costars, but they wobble so much compared to cherrys.

Ill probably get the red poker and possibly later on do a custom 60% pcb with green switches and costar stabilizers.


----------



## skupples

I didn't say pro's... I said people I actually knew in game/irl.









(most of the pro's burned out from the genre anyways! making way for less skilled new pro's)


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> That is gorgeous! Love that green colour.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Amazing combination!
> How do you find the trackball?
> Am thinking to get one , what do you use it for mostly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Gonna get one for sure
> Love how it looks....


I got mine from a GHer but you can find them on Amazon.

Definitely grab one. They are freaking amazing for everything other than gaming, like sniping said. Obviously they won't be as fast as a regular mouse but don't be deterred. The fun and ease of use is absolutely awesome.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't say pro's... I said people I actually knew in game/irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (most of the pro's burned out from the genre anyways! making way for less skilled new pro's)


just a missinterpretation. my bad.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> just a missinterpretation. my bad.


No harm no foul! My buddy "DeathAdder" in Rift use to tear EVERYONE & Everything apart zerging around with his track ball. No melee could get a hit on him, and mage's would constantly break LOS.(inb4 riftwalk spam specs... All comments pre Fail-Legion)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No harm no foul! My buddy "DeathAdder" in Rift use to tear EVERYONE & Everything apart zerging around with his track ball. No melee could get a hit on him, and mage's would constantly break LOS.(inb4 riftwalk spam specs... All comments pre Fail-Legion)


Sounds like they have a DPI problem(the other people not your buddy).

I use 5600 DPI and acceleration in most of my MMORPGs, I have no problem keeping my eye and LOS on targets. In my naga molten days I was pulling world firsts PVE wise.

In my aim based mmorpgs(TERA, Vindictus) i use acceleration disabled and 5100 DPI, and i have no problem at all destroying even the smallest of targets(Elins) in TERA. I regularly kill elins on sight in TERA and with brutal accuracy, something i just couldn't do without the ultra high DPI.

Infact I'm helping a friend work in her aim in vindictus and she'll probably be getting a Naga HEX or some sort of naga sometime soon, since she needs much higher DPI than the mouse she has offers.(maxes at 1600 DPI)

in my shooters i use around 4100 DPI depending on the game. Although 5200~5600 DPI really seems to be the limit for me,
(note: all of my mouse settings are based on the 6/11 windows input, 1:1 ratio, my screen resolution is 2160x1215).

Wish my naga epic had an mx browns like switch, that'd be great.


----------



## skupples

good lord... Don't most FPS pro's use really low DPI?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> good lord... Don't most FPS pro's use really low DPI?


yeah but the lower your DPI the larger the physical movement you have to use.

This was back when i was using my molten at i think 4000 DPI no acceleration?



I used to be 1.25 KDR ratio in CS:S

note: this was long before i had any idea what situational awareness was.












This is 5600 DPI no acceleration on my naga moltent.


----------



## connectwise

Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Am I in the wrong place?


Possibly


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Am I in the wrong place?


ITS CALLED A TANGENT


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ITS CALLED A TANGENT


psh no... thats when a line intersects the edge of a graph xD
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangent


----------



## nubbinator

Just got my clear switch covers the other day, so I installed them along with some purple switch stickers in my Clears.







The Clears have been swapped to 67g springs, switches lubed with Krytox and the springs with Victorinox, the stickers installed, and the clear tops installed. Now I'm just waiting on the GH60 or this thing to go to GB. I'm also planning on getting the same thing done to some MX Blacks but with a white top. Not sure what sticker color to do yet though.

I've also got some additional wood cases that are almost done. I just have to do the USB cutout, glue the foot and standoffs in place, and finish them with Danish oil and they'll be ready to show off. One is accounted for, the other three I'm debating on keeping for myself, selling, or making some 60% boards and selling them whole.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks nice!

I hope the gh60's that mechanicalkeyboards bought up are presoldered(I am doubting it though







),but if they are I will buy one or two of them.

I am trying to get some black springs now, I was offered 100 for 5 dollars shipped but I don't know if they are old or not. Waiting on that.


----------



## nubbinator

Honestly, the age of the springs won't matter much. All that means is that they may be a little stiffer or a little less stiff.

I'll probably be doing some stickered "vintage" blacks and some regular blacks with white tops, lube, and stickers and will probably do both in 65 or 67g springs. Mechs are nice to use, but the fun thing with them to me is building my own, modding them, and putting other little touches like that on them, including making my own cases for them or modifying existing cases.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I am starting to get into customizing a bit more, I want to take apart my other qfr and do the spring changed first and see how that goes. I have no soldering experience so yeah.

I am thinking about getting these for the poker 2, I don't know when they are even going to be done though, the GB has been going on for what seems like forever.


----------



## nubbinator

Toxic is one of several in line for the new SP Cherry legends that GH funded. It has to wait for the legends to be good to go, the Smallfry set to be done, and maybe a few others (though I'm not sure).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Toxic is one of several in line for the new SP Cherry legends that GH funded. It has to wait for the legends to be good to go, the Smallfry set to be done, and maybe a few others (though I'm not sure).


Do you think it would look nice on this exact case(color and all)?



I just don't know what set I should get.

If I got the toxic I could get an awesome black or grey/green cable done up.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I am starting to get into customizing a bit more, I want to take apart my other qfr and do the spring changed first and see how that goes. I have no soldering experience so yeah.
> 
> I am thinking about getting these for the poker 2, I don't know when they are even going to be done though, the GB has been going on for what seems like forever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dammit, now I want to get in on that GB. I already have no money


----------



## HPE1000

So, anyone want to give me a rundown on how I would go about removing all of the switches?

The switches are plate mounted.

And, would this soldering iron be fine? It's 60w and it comes with a desoldering sucker

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antistatic-Vacuum-Soldering-Desoldering-Solder-Pump-Sucker-Gun-Iron-Removal-Tool-/331042336862

And what solder would I need to resolder them?

I guess I want to keep the soldering stuff under 30 dollars if possible, that includes a soldering iron, the desoldering sucker (those are usually only like 3-5 dollars) and the solder.

Amazon links would be nice since I have prime.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, anyone want to give me a rundown on how I would go about removing all of the switches?
> 
> The switches are plate mounted.
> 
> And, would this soldering iron be fine? It's 60w and it comes with a desoldering sucker
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antistatic-Vacuum-Soldering-Desoldering-Solder-Pump-Sucker-Gun-Iron-Removal-Tool-/331042336862
> 
> And what solder would I need to resolder them?
> 
> I guess I want to keep the soldering stuff under 30 dollars if possible, that includes a soldering iron, the desoldering sucker (those are usually only like 3-5 dollars) and the solder.
> 
> Amazon links would be nice since I have prime.


I would never use that kind of soldering iron, it gets too hot / cold easily and I've damaged a pcb in the past due to it
Always you the one which you can control the heat level and its a long term investment if you are really into customising your keyboard

and the sucker I use also has the heater in it, it saves all the trouble IMO


----------



## HPE1000

I just checked GH and there is a soldering thread, I might need to read it.. This was recommended for under 50, its only 16

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just checked GH and there is a soldering thread, I might need to read it.. This was recommended for under 50, its only 16
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html


yeah that would work
I use similar one, and you just need to turn it half way up for keyboard purposes


----------



## Jixr

though just saying, i've used cheap ones just fine, but you do have to be a bit careful.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just checked GH and there is a soldering thread, I might need to read it.. This was recommended for under 50, its only 16
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html


That one will be fine. I have 2 of them, only they are from another rebadge but built a bit better








(Those are actually Hakko 936 clones if anyone knows them)

My recommendation is to toss the default needle tips and get this :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-Soldering-Rework-Leader-Free-Iron-Knife-Tips-for-Hakko-936-900-M-T-2-4D-/310774037788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485b937d1c


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Feng and Cinn are joining together to do business - They've got an awesome keycap group buy on GH at the moment, just wish I had money lol http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49929.0


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Feng and Cinn are joining together to do business - They've got an awesome keycap group buy on GH at the moment, just wish I had money lol http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49929.0


Those Iron Man keycaps are very nice.

Maybe it's a good thing I don't have a GH account, I'd end up with 50 sets of keycaps, hundreds of design keycaps and no money left.









Also Qwerkeys, a UK based keycap company are sorting out warehouses in LA and Hong Kong so they can sell their keycaps and switch samplers to more people.


----------



## zflamewing

Some of the resin would make some sharp doubleshot. Right now I'd be happy if I could find the Ducky Shine dark grey set in stock somewhere.


----------



## Jixr

can someone explain to me the difference between resin and plastic?

I thought the manufacturing of each was pretty much the same?

I think since I sold my mx blue QFR i'm finally going to cave and order a custom Autocad layout keycap set from WASD to use at work.

I've been having a hard time trying to figure out the perfect color and legend layout, but i'll upload a pic of my idea later on to see what you guys think.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Feng and Cinn are joining together to do business - They've got an awesome keycap group buy on GH at the moment, just wish I had money lol http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49929.0


Honestly, I'm not impressed with the looks of their resin caps. They look cheap, a lot like the jelly Pom caps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Honestly, I'm not impressed with the looks of their resin caps. They look cheap, a lot like the jelly Pom caps.


Yeah, I was going to get a clear green one, but it just isn't my thing really.

Side note, I just contacted someone to see if I can get 100 80g korean springs


----------



## HPE1000

I got the springs.

I thought I might as well kind of go all out on the qfr when I take it apart so I am going to lube it while I am at it, I might get some of this, is there any lube better for the price?

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube_2

I don't want to spend 30 dollars on krytox.

I am probably not going to do this for a month or so, when I have the time to spend on this, but I would rather get some of the supplies together before I do it.

Also, what solder should I get?

I will probably get this soldering iron, after shipping its going to be 30 dollars, I guess that is still a good deal.

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html

Edit: I guess I am going to sticker the switches as well lol

So it's going to be a 80g lubed and stickered blue, that could be interesting









I might paint a case a nice green for it as well.


----------



## DaveLT

I suggest 63/37 if you are really getting into it. Specifically Kester, avoid the chinese ones. I'm not kidding
Or 60/40 but they usually cost about the same, only difference is 63/37 is far easier to solder with


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I suggest 63/37 if you are really getting into it. Specifically Kester, avoid the chinese ones. I'm not kidding
> Or 60/40 but they usually cost about the same, only difference is 63/37 is far easier to solder with


Would this work?
http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Kwik-Draw-Solder-0-050-Tube/dp/B00068IJI6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1382399969&sr=8-9&keywords=kester+solder

I could buy 2 if one is too little. I don't think I would use a lot.

I don't think I want to lube any more though, it seems it might not be good for the blue switches.

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html

http://www.amazon.com/Amico-Sucking-Vacuum-Desoldering-Remover/dp/B005GIPKOW/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382400108&sr=1-6&keywords=solder+sucker

http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Kwik-Draw-Solder-0-050-Tube/dp/B00068IJI6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1382399969&sr=8-9&keywords=kester+solder

Am I missing anything? thanks


----------



## DaveLT

http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Rosin-Core-Solder-Dispense-Pak/dp/B00AYJ0B7Y/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382401062&sr=8-7&keywords=kester+63%2F37
Don't bother with that crummy pump, get the big ones.
http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-DESOLDERING-PUMP/dp/B000F490AM/ref=sr_1_18?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382401097&sr=1-18&keywords=desoldering+pump
Bigger is better








Or if you want to make it easier
http://www.amazon.com/DESOLDERING-PUMP-VACUUM-HEATER-30W/dp/B00B88FRME/ref=sr_1_15?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382401097&sr=1-15&keywords=desoldering+pump


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Rosin-Core-Solder-Dispense-Pak/dp/B00AYJ0B7Y/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382401062&sr=8-7&keywords=kester+63%2F37
> Don't bother with that crummy pump, get the big ones.
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-DESOLDERING-PUMP/dp/B000F490AM/ref=sr_1_18?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382401097&sr=1-18&keywords=desoldering+pump
> Bigger is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you want to make it easier
> http://www.amazon.com/DESOLDERING-PUMP-VACUUM-HEATER-30W/dp/B00B88FRME/ref=sr_1_15?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382401097&sr=1-15&keywords=desoldering+pump


Seriously? lol, I think the one I am looking at is sufficient.

You think 48 feet of solder is good enough also? I think so.

I will get the solder, but everything you linked has shipping that is the same or more than the actual product, that makes me a sad panda


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Would this work?
> http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Kwik-Draw-Solder-0-050-Tube/dp/B00068IJI6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1382399969&sr=8-9&keywords=kester+solder
> 
> I could buy 2 if one is too little. I don't think I would use a lot.
> 
> I don't think I want to lube any more though, it seems it might not be good for the blue switches.
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amico-Sucking-Vacuum-Desoldering-Remover/dp/B005GIPKOW/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1382400108&sr=1-6&keywords=solder+sucker
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Kwik-Draw-Solder-0-050-Tube/dp/B00068IJI6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1382399969&sr=8-9&keywords=kester+solder
> 
> Am I missing anything? thanks


HPE I can't really help you, but it's nice to see you getting into heavier modding. I want to try to get into the heavier stuff, but I don't feel I have the time to learn soldering and all that good stuff with my classes right now. Good luck though, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got the springs.
> 
> I thought I might as well kind of go all out on the qfr when I take it apart so I am going to lube it while I am at it, I might get some of this, is there any lube better for the price?
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube_2
> 
> I don't want to spend 30 dollars on krytox.
> 
> I am probably not going to do this for a month or so, when I have the time to spend on this, but I would rather get some of the supplies together before I do it.
> 
> Also, what solder should I get?
> 
> I will probably get this soldering iron, after shipping its going to be 30 dollars, I guess that is still a good deal.
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html
> 
> Edit: I guess I am going to sticker the switches as well lol
> 
> So it's going to be a 80g lubed and stickered blue, that could be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might paint a case a nice green for it as well.


Is there anything wrong with the $16 Krytox lube kit on GH? I would pay the extra $8 for the Krytox over the EK lube.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the $16 Krytox lube kit on GH? I would pay the extra $8 for the Krytox over the EK lube.


I didn't know anyone on geekhack was selling it, I didn't check there. But I kind of decided not to lube any more because people say that blues aren't the best to do it to.


----------



## Simca

Whatever happened to that Toxic keycap set? Tell me those are more than just stickers..if they're a real set that's interesting and I want to know where I can get them.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Whatever happened to that Toxic keycap set? Tell me those are more than just stickers..if they're a real set that's interesting and I want to know where I can get them.


Group buy on Geekhack. They're ABS doubleshot.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link, but it should be easy to find if you google it or search on geekhack.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Whatever happened to that Toxic keycap set? Tell me those are more than just stickers..if they're a real set that's interesting and I want to know where I can get them.


They are keycaps and you can join the group buy.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=38241.0;topicseen


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are keycaps and you can join the group buy.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=38241.0;topicseen


I want to join the buy and I don't even have a board they'll fit on....

I'm rationalizing it as saving them for when I get my QFR......


----------



## Simca

Could you help me understand what I'd need to buy and how much it costs for all the A-Z keys in normal black and all the Toxic Modifiers in green along with the toxic numpad kit.


----------



## elreyhorus

My Rosewill RK-9000 with Cherry Blues:


Note to self: get a tenkeyless keyboard next time.


----------



## Simca

Went through and bought the base set, the toxic modifiers and the numpad keys.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the $16 Krytox lube kit on GH? I would pay the extra $8 for the Krytox over the EK lube.


Nope. In fact that's what I'd recommend. Krytox is the best stuff, don't bother with anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Went through and bought the base set, the toxic modifiers and the numpad keys.


You pre-ordered it, not bought it. Just want to clarify that since it's a group buy with no established production date. Don't expect to see it until at least summer next year.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I backed off the idea of lubing my keys though because a lot of people report their blues losing the click altogether, I am still going to get the stickers I think.

Would you say they are worth it nubb? It would be 6 dollars to get the stickers, honestly the price doesn't matter, but do they actually do much outside of aesthetics for those clear tops that went with them?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I backed off the idea of lubing my keys though because a lot of people report their blues losing the click altogether, I am still going to get the stickers I think.
> 
> Would you say they are worth it nubb? It would be 6 dollars to get the stickers, honestly the price doesn't matter, but do they actually do much outside of aesthetics for those clear tops that went with them?


There are some that swear that they make the switch more stable and that they dampen the sound or do something like keep the lube from evaporating. I just like them for looks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There are some that swear that they make the switch more stable and that they dampen the sound or do something like keep the lube from evaporating. I just like them for looks.


I found sound comparison mp3 files online of mx blues with stickers and without stickers and the stickers made it sound a lot nicer, it made a more solid thud rather than a rattle sound. It's hard to explain but I think its worth it. I just got black stickers since I don't personally care much for the colors, especially with non clear tops on my switches.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Nope. In fact that's what I'd recommend. Krytox is the best stuff, don't bother with anything else.
> You pre-ordered it, not bought it. Just want to clarify that since it's a group buy with no established production date. Don't expect to see it until at least summer next year.


Not sure why that was an issue and needed to be clarified, but thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure why that was an issue and needed to be clarified, but thank you.


His point was some people that are new to group buys might pay the money and then not realise they won't get the product for possibly several months, although it's clear you knew this already.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Are there any cherry mx keycaps that stick straight up? All of the ones that i look at the cap shape is angled down in some way.

Are there any straight 90degree keycaps?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Are there any cherry mx keycaps that stick straight up? All of the ones that i look at the cap shape is angled down in some way.
> 
> Are there any straight 90degree keycaps?


I'm sure they don't exist, for they are a pain to type with.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Are there any cherry mx keycaps that stick straight up? All of the ones that i look at the cap shape is angled down in some way.
> 
> Are there any straight 90degree keycaps?


You mean like the flat keys here? http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php#

Or do you mean like DSA? http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-caps.php http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php

Or do you mean something else?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You mean like the flat keys here? http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/marketplace.php#
> 
> Or do you mean like DSA? http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-caps.php http://www.keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php
> 
> Or do you mean something else?


i think DSA is what i need.

I need to make keycaps for the mechanical switch Rockband 3 bass that i plan on building so i need some regular cherry mx keycaps to use as a base to mount the frets on.

I need a keycap that the top of it is perfectly 90 degree's latteral(0 degrees horizontal) to the mounting hole that attaches to the switch.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Went through and bought the base set, the toxic modifiers and the numpad keys.


Ditto.


----------



## jokrik

Just in...

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Bumblebee_zpsac96bf7f.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Awesome_zps394cdd00.jpg.html


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very nice Jokrik, the yellow and black reminds me of the colourful MSX home computers from the 80's


----------



## Jixr

Man, the rubber coating on my XT is starting to rub off on the corners, and I've only had it for two months ( I have a weird hand placement for Cad work, and rest the middle of my palm right on the bottom left corner.

Guess I'll be painting this bad boy eventually.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, the rubber coating on my XT is starting to rub off on the corners, and I've only had it for two months ( I have a weird hand placement for Cad work, and rest the middle of my palm right on the bottom left corner.
> 
> Guess I'll be painting this bad boy eventually.


That is a bummer, I do like the rubber coating on these things.

HALP I cannot stop looking at it


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is a bummer, I do like the rubber coating on these things.
> 
> HALP I cannot stop looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey HPE1000. Are these the KeyCool blanks from BangGood?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey HPE1000. Are these the KeyCool blanks from BangGood?


Yep, not sure if they are keycool though. I would also love to know what exactly they are made of, they are thicker than the wasd keycaps by a bit and seem a lot more rugged and the top has a nice texture to it rather than the more smooth wasd keycaps.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, not sure if they are keycool though. I would also love to know what exactly they are made of, they are thicker than the wasd keycaps by a bit and seem a lot more rugged and the top has a nice texture to it rather than the more smooth wasd keycaps.


So essentially what we're saying here is China keycaps are better than WASD keycaps? What a bummer








Just to confirm did you buy PBT or POM?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is a bummer, I do like the rubber coating on these things.
> 
> HALP I cannot stop looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're really enticing me to get set of those grey blank keycaps


----------



## Jixr

Please note that I have a very weird hand layout while working where my palm rest on the corner. Im just getting the faintest hint that the coating is rubbing off, A typical user should not have this issue. ( basically thumb on the spacebar and ring finger on esc )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So essentially what we're saying here is China keycaps are better than WASD keycaps? What a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm did you buy PBT or POM?


PBT 17 bucks and better than my 40 dollar wasd keycaps.

God, the keys thud now, it sounds nice.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, not sure if they are keycool though. I would also love to know what exactly they are made of, they are thicker than the wasd keycaps by a bit and seem a lot more rugged and the top has a nice texture to it rather than the more smooth wasd keycaps.


Any chance you can confirm if a backlit board's LED cherry switch would emit light through them, or are they rock solid and block all light?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> PBT 17 bucks and better than my 40 dollar wasd keycaps.
> 
> God, the keys thud now, it sounds nice.


We've come to a rather annoying conclusion
And on that bombshell it's time for me to go back to Neverwinter


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So essentially what we're saying here is China keycaps are better than WASD keycaps?


Pretty sure most keycaps are manufac in china


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Any chance you can confirm if a backlit board's LED cherry switch would emit light through them, or are they rock solid and block all light?


Yes, I was going to try it on my brothers storm trigger but the shortcut to turn on the leds is opening a windows help screen for some reason, so this is it on my quickfires scroll lock key.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> We've come to a rather annoying conclusion
> And on that bombshell it's time for me to go back to Neverwinter


XD


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pretty sure most keycaps are manufac in china


A company from china vs a company from California


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A company from china vs a company from California


and your point? it all comes from the same place.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A company from china vs a company from California


that;s kinda....close minded

Doesn't matter where it comes from. Matters its quality.


----------



## DaveLT

You guys missed the point ... I know they are made in china (duh)


----------



## BakerMan1971

I have read on GH that the banggood caps are supposedly keycool, not surprising since they carry the keycool boards too.
loving the white on white, makes a difference to all the black keyboards out there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I have read on GH that the banggood caps are supposedly keycool, not surprising since they carry the keycool boards too.
> loving the white on white, makes a difference to all the black keyboards out there.


Either way I cannot recommend them enough, they are awesome.


----------



## neo0031

Well that's it then. When my Max set arrives and I decide to blank out some keys, definitely getting these cheap BangGood blanks. Wished they completely block out LED light but WTH.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Well that's it then. When my Max set arrives and I decide to blank out some keys, definitely getting these cheap BangGood blanks. Wished they completely block out LED light but WTH.


They took about 3 weeks to get here, keep that in mind.


----------



## Jixr

and it would be pretty easy to remove an LED i would imagine.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and it would be pretty easy to remove an LED i would imagine.


Haha, no sadly it's not what I'm after. It's just pretty annoying how the QuickFire TK handles its lighting mode with regards to some keys acting independent to the lighting modes, namely the arrow keys, the FN key and and the F12 key.


----------



## Sunreeper

Guys from what I've seen banggoods quality is hit or miss depending on the product I got a single keycap there and quality wasn't that good but then we have the set that hpe got which was amazing so it depends on what you buy there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Guys from what I've seen banggoods quality is hit or miss depending on the product I got a single keycap there and quality wasn't that good but then we have the set that hpe got which was amazing so it depends on what you buy there.


Well banggood doesn't make any products, they are pretty much comparable to amazon.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Guys from what I've seen banggoods quality is hit or miss depending on the product I got a single keycap there and quality wasn't that good but then we have the set that hpe got which was amazing so it depends on what you buy there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well banggood doesn't make any products, they are pretty much comparable to amazon.
Click to expand...

I wasn't really thinking properly when I posted that what you said is basically what I meant the product to product the quality varies.


----------



## HPE1000

I ordered the stuff for soldering, I passed on that huge adjustable one and got a weller 40w, it says it goes up to 900f which is more than enough to melt the old solder and solder the new 63/37 solder. It came with 3 different tip sizes also, which is an amazing deal when you consider tips usually cost 5-10 dollars each.

http://www.amazon.com/Weller-SP40NKUS-Medium-Soldering-Black/dp/B00B3SG7F0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382491596&sr=8-7&keywords=soldering+iron

I should have all the schtuff by the end of the month.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I ordered the stuff for soldering, I passed on that huge adjustable one and got a weller 40w, it says it goes up to 900f which is more than enough to melt the old solder and solder the new 63/37 solder. It came with 3 different tip sizes also, which is an amazing deal when you consider tips usually cost 5-10 dollars each.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Weller-SP40NKUS-Medium-Soldering-Black/dp/B00B3SG7F0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382491596&sr=8-7&keywords=soldering+iron
> 
> I should have all the schtuff by the end of the month.


Uh, dude. It's a bad idea. Weller 40W have poor heat soak and usually burn out traces if you leave it on the trace long enough


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh, dude. It's a bad idea. Weller 40W have poor heat soak and usually burn out traces if you leave it on the trace long enough


I cancelled it T_T

So I should get this?

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html

Also, for that solder I got .031 rather than the .020, GH said the .020 was for SMD soldering and .031 was for everything else, that is correct, right?

I got this
http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Rosin-Core-Solder-Dispense-Pak/dp/B00AVLM4SO/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_y


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cancelled it T_T
> 
> So I should get this?
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__19240__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_USA_Warehouse_.html
> 
> Also, for that solder I got .031 rather than the .020, GH said the .020 was for SMD soldering and .031 was for everything else, that is correct, right?
> 
> I got this
> http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Rosin-Core-Solder-Dispense-Pak/dp/B00AVLM4SO/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_y


Um, i only know metric sizes. I use 0.8mm everyday for general tasks and 0.4mm for SMD
So that would be right.


----------



## HPE1000

SMD is just all the diodes/resistors and stuff right? Switches can use .8mm right? (.8mm is 0.031")


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SMD is just all the diodes/resistors and stuff right? Switches can use .8mm right? (.8mm is 0.031")


SMD are the tiny tiny components. No idea what keyboards use but think of the tiny resistors and caps and diodes on a motherboard









Yes switches will be fine.


----------



## Badwrench

Had an acrylic case built for my Pure. Still in the prototype stages (it doesn't have full standoffs for the pcb yet), but other than that, it is done. Also need to pick up some rubber feet.

Smoked black with green transparent and a matte top.


----------



## BakerMan1971

that's incredible, how it layers up Badwrench, is it a pain to assemble?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> that's incredible, how it layers up Badwrench, is it a pain to assemble?


Nope, pretty easy. The guy that designed made it so that the middle layers have cutout to fit M3 8mm risers and have flat heads sit flush on the top and bottom. Works perfectly.

You can see the cutout in this photo:


The feet are designed the same way, I just put a long m3 screw all the way through and put a cap nut on the end until I get some rubber nubs to put on there.


----------



## HPE1000

I want to get one of those for my QFR one day, they are pretty cool, I LOVE the ones with a clear top layer where you can see the little controller board thing above the arrow keys.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want to get one of those for my QFR one day, they are pretty cool, I LOVE the ones with a clear top layer where you can see the little controller board thing above the arrow keys.


That FMJ looks amazing, by the way I've tried adding LED to the keycool numpad today
it didnt work though, not familiar with electrical stuff but I dont think the diodes for LED is installed in the non-led keycool numpad

I ended up having it like this

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Numpad_zpsf4d97c81.jpg.html

planning to paint the case, need advice on the color though

I was planning to paint the upper case matte black and the bottom part matte yellow
but finding a good yellow paint is a challenge in my small city

advice?


----------



## HPE1000

That still looks awesome, is that a moose in the upper left? Yeah I think I Would keep it black, but that is just me, if/when I get one I will paint it black.

As for the yellow bottom, it could be a good idea but if the yellow color didn't match perfectly it might end up looking a bit off.

You should swap the green num lock led to yellow


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That still looks awesome, is that a moose in the upper left? Yeah I think I Would keep it black, but that is just me, if/when I get one I will paint it black.
> 
> As for the yellow bottom, it could be a good idea but if the yellow color didn't match perfectly it might end up looking a bit off.
> 
> You should swap the green num lock led to yellow


Black is a good idea, that way I can swap the caps and match it with any of my TKL board

yeah its moose on the upper left, I've been trying to collect it all but its so hard to buy the one from the past
and I only got 3 out of 7 from the techkeys sale









Gotta hunt yellow LED tomorrow, along with bigger solder wire
so much pain soldering with 0.2mm I have laying around


----------



## neo0031

Loaned a decent DSLR with tripod (for a uni project) and couldn't resist taking pictures of the keycap, even though the Max set still hasn't arrived yet... Patience, I guess.

But man, my room is dusty. I wiped the keyboard with wet 'n dry 2 minutes before taking the picture and it's still a dust fest... Better than phone potato photos.


----------



## mironccr345

That's a sweet ESC key.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Loaned a decent DSLR with tripod (for a uni project) and couldn't resist taking pictures of the keycap, even though the Max set still hasn't arrived yet... Patience, I guess.
> 
> But man, my room is dusty. I wiped the keyboard with wet 'n dry 2 minutes before taking the picture and it's still a dust fest... Better than phone potato photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That esc looks sweet! Also, tack cloths work wonders for wiping off dust/dirt. I use them after sanding and before each coat of paint.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That esc looks sweet! Also, tack cloths work wonders for wiping off dust/dirt. I use them after sanding and before each coat of paint.


That is sort of what I used... I know my room is dusty, but man, can't even try to take a decent photo in this room. Anyway. I know it's cheesy to put it as ESC, but it doesn't look as good as this "standalone" location, as opposed to the tilda key before "1", F12, or NumLock.

Where is my keycap set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Never ever buy white ABS keycaps
See this for proof

Used to be white ..now it's yellow lol.
Sunlight did it though.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> That is sort of what I used... I know my room is dusty, but man, can't even try to take a decent photo in this room. Anyway. I know it's cheesy to put it as ESC, but it doesn't look as good as this "standalone" location, as opposed to the tilda key before "1", F12, or NumLock.
> 
> Where is my keycap set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it looks good as esc. It'll look better when all the other keycaps are blank.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Never ever buy white ABS keycaps
> See this for proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be white ..now it's yellow lol.
> Sunlight did it though.


You didn't learn this from 30 years of beige/white computers?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I think it looks good as esc. It'll look better when all the other keycaps are blank.


Which is why I need the postman here NAO...!!!!!


----------



## AJR1775

I colored up my G2 Pro case in tan using the Krylon Fusion. Pleased with the results.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I think it looks good as esc. It'll look better when all the other keycaps are blank.
> You didn't learn this from 30 years of beige/white computers?


I totally didn't. The first case i can remember that was beige is a Pentium-266 computer and that was like 13 years back







first and the last unfortunately ...
The other cases i had was a Windy Soldam-ish case. A ATX tower with dual 80mm fan slots







made out of SECC steel completely ...


----------



## HPE1000

Looking nice AJR









So, obviously I am no soldering expert, although from all my research I think it is safe to say that this space bar is not soldered good at all, right?


----------



## nubbinator

That's actually pretty par for the course for spacebars and some modifiers on certain keyboards. If you look closely at the PCB, you'll see that the hole that the ends of the switch go through are rather large. It appears to be a span of three holes in the PCB that had to be filled with solder. I very rarely see a "pretty" solder joint at a switch like that since you have to flow so much solder into the hole.


----------



## Jixr

If it makes the connection, it works. I think you're getting a little too into the soldering thing. I use a cheap iron and cheap solder, and my board works just fine after multiple switch swaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> That's actually pretty par for the course for spacebars and some modifiers on certain keyboards. If you look closely at the PCB, you'll see that the hole that the ends of the switch go through are rather large. It appears to be a span of three holes in the PCB that had to be filled with solder. I very rarely see a "pretty" solder joint at a switch like that since you have to flow so much solder into the hole.


Okay, I just wanted to make sure because I am going to have to re attach it so I didn't know if it would be a bad thing if mine ended up like that also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If it makes the connection, it works. I think you're getting a little too into the soldering thing. I use a cheap iron and cheap solder, and my board works just fine after multiple switch swaps.


I would rather do it the best I can than mess up something and have to start over.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I colored up my G2 Pro case in tan using the Krylon Fusion. Pleased with the results.


I really like that color scheme. It's a nice change from the typical black and neon [insert cool color here].


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I really like that color scheme. It's a nice change from the typical black and neon [insert cool color here].


It's my "on the beach" theme. Blue skies, white clouds, and sandy beaches


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> It's my "on the beach" theme. Blue skies, white clouds, and sandy beaches


Very nice indeed, so you doing to go the whole beach theme desktop?


----------



## neo0031

Got a package at my doorstep.

Yep, it's keycap time!







So happy. Apparently MaxKeyboard threw in some extra too...?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Got a package at my doorstep.
> 
> Yep, it's keycap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. Apparently MaxKeyboard threw in some extra too...?


Pics!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Pics!


I shall deliver.







I'm very happy about these caps.







But they did somehow arrived sticky with the factory glue....? Or something...? Wiped the tops after installation anyway so it types well.









I have to apologize. Spent too much time messing with putting the keycaps on and missed the natural light source. Without that, these are just as good as potato phone pics, even though taken with a D3200 + tripod... The difference good lighting makes. (And no, I don't have proper studio lights.)


Spoiler: Will need to take better pics when the Sun is out, if ever in the UK.










Oh yeah I'm liking them.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I shall deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy about these caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they did somehow arrived sticky with the factory glue....? Or something...? Wiped the tops after installation anyway so it types well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to apologize. Spent too much time messing with putting the keycaps on and missed the natural light source. Without that, these are just as good as potato phone pics, even though taken with a D3200 + tripod... The difference good lighting makes. (And no, I don't have proper studio lights.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Will need to take better pics when the Sun is out, if ever in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm liking them.


Yea my caps came sticky as well. I thought you had white LEDs? The first pic captured how they look in person very well though. I love how they glow, it's different.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yea my caps came sticky as well. I thought you had white LEDs? The first pic captured how they look in person very well though. I love how they glow, it's different.


I do have white. It's just none of the White Balance on the camera worked properly, and I didn't want to Photoshop it too much aside from removing the excessive grain and noise, as I have a million uni-related Photoshop stuff to get to and can't stare at any Adobe stuff anymore.









At first I thought I'd hate how it glowed and it'd look too ricer-y. But at the typing angle, they look quite... enticing indeed.









WHY WERE THEY STICKY! Did you get it via the international OEM package (which turned out to be just the keycaps in 2~3 plastic zip bags, or did you get the boxed version of packaging?

I know it's not of any concern since the point of front print is that you don't type ON them, but I do feel like the prints would come off easily if I gave it a hard scratch... not that I would or should.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, as far as I know, there are no lazered or dye-subbed front printed caps. I really want a white set off ebay but $60 for them is a little steep.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I do have white. It's just none of the White Balance on the camera worked properly, and I didn't want to Photoshop it too much aside from removing the excessive grain and noise, as I have a million uni-related Photoshop stuff to get to and can't stare at any Adobe stuff anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought I'd hate how it glowed and it'd look too ricer-y. But at the typing angle, they look quite... enticing indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WERE THEY STICKY! Did you get it via the international OEM package (which turned out to be just the keycaps in 2~3 plastic zip bags, or did you get the boxed version of packaging?
> 
> I know it's not of any concern since the point of front print is that you don't type ON them, but I do feel like the prints would come off easily if I gave it a hard scratch... not that I would or should.


They do grow on you.









LOL I got the boxed version and they were still sticky! I thought maybe the glue was from the styrofoam packaging, perhaps maybe the journey was hot on the back of the truck and the styrofoam's glue had melted onto the keycaps, but since you didn't get the boxed version and they were still sticky I don't know what to think.


----------



## neo0031

It feels like they were packs as soon as they were off the machine, which is improbable as I assume these were not manufactured in the US, but were shipped from there. I do believe it is factory-related glue, but how it ends up on both different kind of packaging after handling is beyond me. (Some caps were stuck to each other for me as they were not boxed packed.)

Did you also get a random spade set (spade heart club diamond) for "free" as well? (Only set I should have on the side are the blank ones by them, which I did receive.) Scratch that. Saw it included in the sets pictures/video. Ignore me, I'm quite tired.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Drooling over that Zoidberg cap...! They both look great! One question, how...?

On another note, who has entered KOTM this month? If no one else has I might do so I can have the OCN cap all to myself...







But I don't want to enter until I either remove the CM Storm logo or even actually spray a Nerv logo on it. :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Drooling over that Zoidberg cap...! They both look great! One question, how...?
> 
> On another note, who has entered KOTM this month? If no one else has I might do so I can have the OCN cap all to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want to enter until I either remove the CM Storm logo or even actually spray a Nerv logo on it. :/


It was from a group buy on geekhack.


----------



## Mysticode

Corsair has the K60 w/ red switches on for $50 right now. It's a refurb, but free shipping is available. Worth grabbing?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Drooling over that Zoidberg cap...! They both look great! One question, how...?
> 
> On another note, who has entered KOTM this month? If no one else has I might do so I can have the OCN cap all to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want to enter until I either remove the CM Storm logo or even actually spray a Nerv logo on it. :/


kay im officially jelly, charmander pls.

i want an OCN keycap...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i want an OCN keycap...


You'll have to win it in the Keyboard MotM then. Supposedly they'll be done soon and on their way to past winners and in waiting for future winners.


----------



## HPE1000

I might win next year *;_;*


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I would never be able to win that lol.

I'm too mundane XD

My laptop was the most outlandish thing i ever did and almost no one likes it so like -shrugs- guess ill just have dream.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I would never be able to win that lol.
> 
> I'm too mundane XD
> 
> My laptop was the most outlandish thing i ever did and almost no one likes it so like -shrugs- guess ill just have dream.


You don't have to be garish to win. My last win wasn't garish and some other cases I'm making are subtle and far from garish. When I vote, and I know with some other people in here, it's the quality of the mod, not necessarily how outlandish it is. If you can do a good looking, but subtle mod that shows some skill and thought, it has a decent chance of winning.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You don't have to be garish to win. My last win wasn't garish and some other cases I'm making are subtle and far from garish. When I vote, and I know with some other people in here, it's the quality of the mod, not necessarily how outlandish it is. If you can do a good looking, but subtle mod that shows some skill and thought, it has a decent chance of winning.


i have no desire to mod my ducky.









i like it just how it is.


----------



## mironccr345

Get a nice esc key and take a nice pic, Boom, winning.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Get a nice esc key and take a nice pic, Boom, winning.


Are you saying "I" should enter this month? lol







I replaced the whole set and everything!

Honestly though, as much as I'd like to paint it, I just can't find the time...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Get a nice esc key and take a nice pic, Boom, winning.


I love my chinese keycaps though.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Are you saying "I" should enter this month? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the whole set and everything!
> 
> Honestly though, as much as I'd like to paint it, I just can't find the time...


The Nerv logo paintjob was winning material methinks.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I love my chinese keycaps though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You probably did know already, especially IF you typed in Chinese, if at all.

Those markings (on your Ducky, for example) are for the Pinyin method of inputting Chinese, more prominently used in Taiwan and Taipei regions, and thus not the only way Chinese can be marked on keyboards/keycaps. In the Changjie/Quick method of Chinese input on the computers, the markings look as such:


Spoiler: From wiki







...which is how I type Chinese characters on various platforms. As for many of my friends, they resort to "Q9", using the numpad corresponding to designated strokes, similar to the feature/dumb phone days. Arguably the quickest way to type Chinese characters, albeit some disadvantages. Markings are of course, not needed in any input methods if you have memorize/familiarize yourself with an input method you have come to grown accustomed to.

Just a tidbit. Hopefully keyboard related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The Nerv logo paintjob was winning material methinks.


Thanks! I will try my best to realize it. I won't want to enter KOTM without at least such a small modification anyway.

I have already thought about how to prepare the (albeit small) stencils. Since there are space in between the type "Nerv" and the leaf part of the logo, I would have to prepare the vector of the leaf and the type seperately, spraying one after the other, otherwise printing them as one and then cutting bits out would result in fall out bits, much like an army stencil letter "R", or to similar effect.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You probably did know already, especially IF you typed in Chinese, if at all.
> 
> Those markings (on your Ducky, for example) are for the Pinyin method of inputting Chinese, more prominently used in Taiwan and Taipei regions, and thus not the only way Chinese can be marked on keyboards/keycaps. In the Changjie/Quick method of Chinese input on the computers, the markings look as such:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is how I type Chinese characters on various platforms. As for many of my friends, they resort to "Q9", using the numpad corresponding to designated strokes, similar to the feature/dumb phone days. Arguably the quickest way to type Chinese characters, albeit some disadvantages. Markings are of course, not needed in any input methods if you have memorize/familiarize yourself with an input method you have come to grown accustomed to.
> 
> Just a tidbit. Hopefully keyboard related.
> Thanks! I will try my best to realize it. I won't want to enter KOTM without at least such a small modification anyway.
> 
> I have already thought about how to prepare the (albeit small) stencils. Since there are space in between the type "Nerv" and the leaf part of the logo, I would have to prepare the vector of the leaf and the type seperately, spraying one after the other, otherwise printing them as one and then cutting bits out would result in fall out bits, much like an army stencil letter "R", or to similar effect.


its TW mandrin symbols.

And that works out for me because way back when in 2010, i was helping import a game called Prius online, of which was in TW Chinese, and the games audio was in mandrin. I can recognize the langauge some what and i very much like the characters.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> its TW mandrin symbols.
> 
> And that works out for me because way back when in 2010, i was helping import a game called Prius online, of which was in TW Chinese, and the games audio was in mandrin. I can recognize the langauge some what and i very much like the characters.


....Mandarin is a spoken language/dialect. Simplified/Traditional is how you differentiate Chinese type.characters, with input methods explained in my previous post. You don't "type" Mandarin, you SPEAK Mandarin, and TYPE Chinese. TW Chinese are as I said, popular with using Pinyin (phonetics. In effect, typing from sound).

I'm not here to argue against you, or said you are/were wrong or couldn't like the characters or whatnot. Just thought I'd clarify.









And I really don't want to play the race card to gain credibility here.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ....Mandarin is a spoken language/dialect. Simplified/Traditional is how you differentiate Chinese type.characters, with input methods explained in my previous post. You don't "type" Mandarin, you SPEAK Mandarin, and TYPE Chinese. TW Chinese are as I said, popular with using Pinyin (phonetics. In effect, typing from sound).
> 
> I'm not here to argue against you, or said you are/were wrong or couldn't like the characters or whatnot. Just thought I'd clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to play the race card to gain credibility here.


im sure you know more than me. The nomenclature did list the keyboard from ducky as chinese language. thats what i know.

I just was around the language for quite some time while helping import the game.

I think the characters look very good.

i would be thrilled to have japanese hirigana or katakana keycaps,as I do actually speak japanese(broken japanese but its a language i used to speak). Cherry MX japanese gana or kana please!

Can you get artwork for just the numpad from WASD? I would be willing to replace those keys for some artwork.


----------



## Mysticode

Curious, what help did you do with the importing of Prius Online that required the usage of chinese characters?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Curious, what help did you do with the importing of Prius Online that required the usage of chinese characters?


didn't require the chinese cahracters, i just got used to seeing them constantly.

but i did have to set chinese language for it to display things correctly.

as for helping import the game. I was helping with the first alpha tests and i was a technical support help for a game master. I got to name one of the classes and because i was a volunteer helping and not staff, i was refernced for item pricing and bug checking. I also worked on the game's wiki. mostly odd off tasks to help the GMs publish the game sooner. I also did a ton of P2P advertising to help the game's popularity.

edit here's a screenshot from the TW client. Never figured out how to get rid of that stupid box error.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Corsair has the K60 w/ red switches on for $50 right now. It's a refurb, but free shipping is available. Worth grabbing?


I just picked up a k70 with reds last week. Loving it so far but I think I'm going to throw o rings on it. Strokes feel soft and unnecessarily deep after typing on mxblues for so long.

$50 bucks is a great deal but you never know with them refurbs.

My only con with this board is I can't figure out anything I want to mod on it after switching out a few key caps.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I just picked up a k70 with reds last week. Loving it so far but I think I'm going to throw o rings on it. Strokes feel soft and unnecessarily deep after typing on mxblues for so long.
> 
> $50 bucks is a great deal but you never know with them refurbs.
> 
> My only con with this board is I can't figure out anything I want to mod on it after switching out a few key caps.


K70 is a much higher end board than the K60 imo, full mechanical and backlit. I myself REALLY want a black coloured K70 with red or white backlight, and MX Browns.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Please breed them...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Please breed them...


yes HPE I am pretty jealous, thats a good zoidberg, however I am now in the mood for an 'ART' from Monsters U


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I do have white. It's just none of the White Balance on the camera worked properly, and I didn't want to Photoshop it too much aside from removing the excessive grain and noise, as I have a million uni-related Photoshop stuff to get to and can't stare at any Adobe stuff anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought I'd hate how it glowed and it'd look too ricer-y. But at the typing angle, they look quite... enticing indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WERE THEY STICKY! Did you get it via the international OEM package (which turned out to be just the keycaps in 2~3 plastic zip bags, or did you get the boxed version of packaging?
> 
> I know it's not of any concern since the point of front print is that you don't type ON them, but I do feel like the prints would come off easily if I gave it a hard scratch... not that I would or should.


I don't have a D3200 but i do have and use a D3100, proper lightning or not i still can get very good pictures (D610 is next up on the cards)
See below

This is taken with a weak 14W flouro tube (from a magnifying lamp LOL) in the middle of the day with a overcast sky
ISO450 f/5 1/60
I am using a Tamron 18-200 Non-IS lens ... I took it without a tripod ... and also i'm 84mm away from the object
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ....Mandarin is a spoken language/dialect. Simplified/Traditional is how you differentiate Chinese type.characters, with input methods explained in my previous post. You don't "type" Mandarin, you SPEAK Mandarin, and TYPE Chinese. TW Chinese are as I said, popular with using Pinyin (phonetics. In effect, typing from sound).
> 
> I'm not here to argue against you, or said you are/were wrong or couldn't like the characters or whatnot. Just thought I'd clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to play the race card to gain credibility here.


My 2nd language in my country is SUPPOSED to be chinese but i only know how to speak it, BARELY








To many people i have no 2nd language but it's actually, behold, Japanese


----------



## neo0031

I only had the stock lens and my room's bulb as lighting, so go figure.







Loaned equipment and all that.


Spoiler: Language stuff. Don't read if not interested.



To make this make sense, I have to make sure people differentiate "mother tongue" and "first language". "Mother tongue" being what you were born and the first language to be taught and fluent, and I interpret "First Language" as your best fluent in ability and more overall usage. Again, not here to debate that.

My first language is English (or so I hope, as I am typing this in English to be comprehended.), and my mother tongue being Cantonese. I was originally from Hong Kong. And therefore, Cantonese, Mandarin(spoken dialects, duh) or Chinese (unified in writing and language per se) and English are all taught simultaneously there, during most of the compulsory education years.

However I have resided in the UK for very long and English is my primary fluent language by far by any stretch of measure.

My fourth and last fluent/capable language is Japanese, in both speech and type (Yes I passed exams, if my words are not of enough credibility).

Funny, my mother is Thai and yet I can only greet and express gratitude in Thai. You can only learn so many, I guess.



I promised myself not to get into this.... I hate being Buzz Killington..... @ Fran, those are not JUST box errors, sadly. They're "jumble codes" (for the lack of the proper term), appearing whenever either you don't have a compatible language pack installed, OR you don't have your Windows system locale set correctly. Meaning, they are not ever close to being legible, EVER, even if it was just for the "box error".

But what do I know, I could be wrong.


----------



## jokrik

Trigger finally completed
Just added a few novelty keycaps from feng, techkeys and keypop along with alu space bar and cherry sticker


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Trigger finally completed
> Just added a few novelty keycaps from feng, techkeys and keypop along with alu space bar and cherry sticker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking nice!







Loving that aluminium space bar.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Looking nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that aluminium space bar.


Somebody just told me I can actually take the clear layer of the cherry sticker
and I took it off as I type

now I've to redo the whole photo shoot all over again
so fail...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Somebody just told me I can actually take the clear layer of the cherry sticker
> and I took it off as I type
> 
> now I've to redo the whole photo shoot all over again
> so fail...


They must have been confused with one of those water/heat treated stickers, or maybe you didn't use a hairdryer/water trick, depending what kind of sticker it is.

If anyone is confused as to what the hell I'm on about, think plastic car models' decals.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Somebody just told me I can actually take the clear layer of the cherry sticker
> and I took it off as I type
> 
> now I've to redo the whole photo shoot all over again
> so fail...


LOL I was wondering that. Yours was the first Cherry sticker I've seen with that clear layer.

Also, those novelty caps. *jizzinmypants.gif


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> LOL I was wondering that. Yours was the first Cherry sticker I've seen with that clear layer.
> 
> Also, those novelty caps. *jizzinmypants.gif


I've been wondering the same thing
I thought its due to the paint of my case which is matte black while others which I've seen was in bright color
but yeah, you learn the hard way actually

I didnt want to ruin a dollar sticker which I bought with high shipping rate from the US, I've to actually bought a whole lot of caps to make the shipping worth better

arghhhhhh...... OCD... is... craving for... photo shoot... redo....


----------



## HPE1000

Outside of my indifference for backlit keyboards I love the trigger, it is a keyboard that you hold in your hands and feel like you could kill someone with lol..

It has the nice little grip around the arrow keys and all









Do you use the wrist rest with it? It feels sooo nice.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Outside of my indifference for backlit keyboards I love the trigger, it is a keyboard that you hold in your hands and feel like you could kill someone with lol..
> 
> It has the nice little grip around the arrow keys and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the wrist rest with it? It feels sooo nice.


I do not, its too bulky for me
besides I dont like wrist rest, dont know why

Yeah I love the trigger too, but I'm just worried they cap would wear off easily
and I prefer TKL anytime

once I've converted my filco to green, I'll have the trigger in my display case
and once my KMAC is here, they will both be in the case too....

what am I doing to my wallet









I thought water cooling is my expensive hobby, turn out keyboard is more less the same
**** me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I do not, its too bulky for me
> besides I dont like wrist rest, dont know why
> 
> Yeah I love the trigger too, but I'm just worried they cap would wear off easily
> and I prefer TKL anytime
> 
> once I've converted my filco to green, I'll have the trigger in my display case
> and once my KMAC is here, they will both be in the case too....
> 
> what am I doing to my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought water cooling is my expensive hobby, turn out keyboard is more less the same
> **** me










Go all out, feng has an interest check for solid silver keycaps with the option to have an all gold keycap. That would cost 800 dollars he said


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go all out, feng has an interest check for solid silver keycaps with the option to have an all gold keycap. That would cost 800 dollars he said


Problem is I'm a clicky guy (blue/green)
once you go metal caps you wont feel the clicky goodness anymore, I'm trying to stay DS ABS for now









not a fan of clack either, but Im mad for moose skull
been trying to find some but no one wanna sell it







only have a few for now

hows your switch mod go?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Problem is I'm a clicky guy (blue/green)
> once you go metal caps you wont feel the clicky goodness anymore, I'm trying to stay DS ABS for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a fan of clack either, but Im mad for moose skull
> been trying to find some but no one wanna sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only have a few for now
> 
> hows your switch mod go?


Solder and pump should show up today, iron might show up tomorrow, and solder tip should get here sometime next week. As for the springs and stickers, not sure, hopefully next week as well.

I am probably going to solder with my window open but its like 50f outside now and it is only getting colder :/

I am a clicky guy also, that is why I decided not to lube the switches, most people say it ends up taking the click away. I will just lube blacks later on I guess.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Solder and pump should show up today, iron might show up tomorrow, and solder tip should get here sometime next week. As for the springs and stickers, not sure, hopefully next week as well.
> 
> I am probably going to solder with my window open but its like 50f outside now and it is only getting colder :/
> 
> I am a clicky guy also, that is why I decided not to lube the switches, most people say it ends up taking the click away. I will just lube blacks later on I guess.


I heard that too but I also have a gon keyboard coming in the coming week
Gon told me that he can lube it while maintaining the click

I saw a thread about it too,Ill post it here once I found it

soldering and desoldering isnt that hard, was scared at first too


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I do not, its too bulky for me
> besides I dont like wrist rest, dont know why
> 
> Yeah I love the trigger too, but I'm just worried they cap would wear off easily
> and I prefer TKL anytime
> 
> once I've converted my filco to green, I'll have the trigger in my display case
> and once my KMAC is here, they will both be in the case too....
> 
> what am I doing to my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought water cooling is my expensive hobby, turn out keyboard is more less the same
> [snipped] me


how is it that you guys get away with swearing and I get slapped with an infraction everytime i have swore and let it get filtered.

what gives yo?


----------



## HPE1000

I guess you just need the right stuff to not lose the click.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Solder and pump should show up today, iron might show up tomorrow, and solder tip should get here sometime next week. As for the springs and stickers, not sure, hopefully next week as well.
> 
> I am probably going to solder with my window open but its like 50f outside now and it is only getting colder :/
> 
> I am a clicky guy also, that is why I decided not to lube the switches, most people say it ends up taking the click away. I will just lube blacks later on I guess.


I have lots of soldering gear behind me (That's why i'm a REAL expert) and i used to solder very very often but i don't care about solder fumes. They won't even harm your health or anything similar TBH
If if really harmed health i would be dead by now or just that i'm immortal


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have lots of soldering gear behind me (That's why i'm a REAL expert) and i used to solder very very often but i don't care about solder fumes. They won't even harm your health or anything similar TBH
> If if really harmed health i would be dead by now or just that i'm immortal


It's not that I am scared of it hurting me, I just messed up really bad melting plastic for those lego caps and ended up coating my desk in black plastic dust that took hours to clean and almost ruined the white finish on my keyboard.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not that I am scared of it hurting me, I just messed up really bad melting plastic for those lego caps and ended up coating my desk in black plastic dust that took hours to clean and almost ruined the white finish on my keyboard.


Oh. Jesus. But i always accidentally melt crappy plastic insulation on some wires but i'm fine with them, the smell won't prolong although it does stink big time ....


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ....Mandarin is a spoken language/dialect. Simplified/Traditional is how you differentiate Chinese type.characters, with input methods explained in my previous post. You don't "type" Mandarin, you SPEAK Mandarin, and TYPE Chinese. TW Chinese are as I said, popular with using Pinyin (phonetics. In effect, typing from sound).
> 
> I'm not here to argue against you, or said you are/were wrong or couldn't like the characters or whatnot. Just thought I'd clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to play the race card to gain credibility here.


if you want to get technical and really clarify, the markings aren't used for Pinyin typing.
Those markings are Zhuyin Fuhao, or Bopomofo. predominantly used in Taiwan still for teaching Chinese.

Used really in typing Big5 input mostly, its how many taiwanese people used to type Chinese.

Now most people use the pinyin system because its basically using the roman alphabet, so you don't have to memorize specific character placements on the keyboard.
Mostly used in Mainland China & Hong Kong for typing Chinese.

Franbunny also isn't wrong per say when he/she said its Taiwan mandarin symbols as officially Zhuyin Fuhao is known as Mandarin Phonetic Symbols, since pinyin can be used for both mandarin & cantonese


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> if you want to get technical and really clarify, the markings aren't used for Pinyin typing.
> Those markings are Zhuyin Fuhao, or Bopomofo. predominantly used in Taiwan still for teaching Chinese.
> 
> Used really in typing Big5 input mostly, its how many taiwanese people used to type Chinese.
> 
> Now most people use the pinyin system because its basically using the roman alphabet, so you don't have to memorize specific character placements on the keyboard.
> Mostly used in Mainland China & Hong Kong for typing Chinese.
> 
> Franbunny also isn't wrong per say when he/she said its Taiwan mandarin symbols as officially Zhuyin Fuhao is known as Mandarin Phonetic Symbols, since pinyin can be used for both mandarin & cantonese


T.Swift would be proud in your helpful and educational ways!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> if you want to get technical and really clarify, the markings aren't used for Pinyin typing.
> Those markings are Zhuyin Fuhao, or Bopomofo. predominantly used in Taiwan still for teaching Chinese.
> 
> Used really in typing Big5 input mostly, its how many taiwanese people used to type Chinese.
> 
> Now most people use the pinyin system because its basically using the roman alphabet, so you don't have to memorize specific character placements on the keyboard.
> Mostly used in Mainland China & Hong Kong for typing Chinese.
> 
> Franbunny also isn't wrong per say when he/she said its Taiwan mandarin symbols as officially Zhuyin Fuhao is known as Mandarin Phonetic Symbols, since pinyin can be used for both mandarin & cantonese










Damn I did confuse PinYin and ZhuYin. Another testament of proof I don't use either. I type in the Quick (速成) method of the Chanjie input. I shall go hide in the shadows now...


----------



## nubbinator

I had some Shapeways credit from like February that I finally used. I forgot I had it until I was talking with someone about 3D printing. So I went ahead and made one cap that has been around for a while and three others that I threw together. Sadly, the third of the ones I made, one I called a keycrap since it was a giant poo on the cap, didn't have a successful stem, so I didn't take any pics of it. Here are the other three though. Sorry about the photos, but I just can't seem to get better shots of them. The material and the colors makes them hard to shoot without a proper studio setup and proper macro lens.


----------



## neo0031

Wow. From 3D printers? At first these look fur/suede coated.


----------



## HPE1000

They look pretty cool, I am sure the soft fuzzy look is just because of pictures.

This seems to be all that showed up today


----------



## Tator Tot

3D Printed items always have that "fuzziness" to them. They generally need to be sanded down & polished up to look great.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 3D Printed items always have that "fuzziness" to them. They generally need to be sanded down & polished up to look great.


Those were the sanded and polished ones. I may toss the duck and cthulhu in a tumbled with walnut shells to try and polish it a little more.


----------



## AJR1775

Max Keyboards Zodiac backlit keycaps. Just got them, they came out really nice and look great on the YOTS board. The cutout has a nice hand draw look to it. Available only as R4 though.


----------



## Jixr

PSA: Wasd has 10 CODE keyboards left from canceled orders, just popped up on their facebook page, so grab one now while you can


----------



## neo0031

HELP?









My Zinc/metallic cap from Feng is quite... loose on the switches, and especially loose (somehow?) on my ESC switch. AFAIK Zinc caps tend to have this behaviour here and there from cap to cap.

What do?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> HELP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Zinc/metallic cap from Feng is quite... loose on the switches, and especially loose (somehow?) on my ESC switch. AFAIK Zinc caps tend to have this behaviour here and there from cap to cap.
> 
> What do?


Have you tried reaching out to Geek Feng? he can be reached directly at Geek Hack through the vendor forums *HERE*


----------



## Jixr

gets some plumbers tape, put a bit over the switch stem, and put the cap on.

You gotta remember metal caps are casted, they are not milled to precision, so you should always expect them to vary.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> gets some plumbers tape, put a bit over the switch stem, and put the cap on.
> 
> You gotta remember metal caps are casted, they are not milled to precision, so you should always expect them to vary.


not only that but they will be greatly affected by variations in temperature, so if you room gets hot they may expand.
Plumbers tape solution is a great idea


----------



## Dirkonis

G710+, managed to find it with browns at Best buy of all places and 20 bucks cheaper than Newegg


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have you tried reaching out to Geek Feng? he can be reached directly at Geek Hack through the vendor forums *HERE*


Reaching out to him won't do much. One, he doesn't reply much, if at all. And two, not really his fault/up to him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> gets some plumbers tape, put a bit over the switch stem, and put the cap on.
> 
> You gotta remember metal caps are casted, they are not milled to precision, so you should always expect them to vary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> not only that but they will be greatly affected by variations in temperature, so if you room gets hot they may expand.
> Plumbers tape solution is a great idea


Exactly my thought. The nature of the material is the culprit. But my room is not that hot...

It's loose on a degree that it can wobble left and right a bit. Or, come loose if I press down the key and let go quickly, the spring from the switch is sometimes enough to un-do the keycap. lol sigh.

Plumber's tape... not electrical tape, right? Hmm...


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Plumber's tape... not electrical tape, right? Hmm...


Teflon tape to be more exact. It's designed to go over screw threads for a tight fit but it would work in your case.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Teflon tape to be more exact. It's designed to go over screw threads for a tight fit but it would work in your case.


Would I put the tape inside the stem "cross", or around it?

It ain't bothering me much per se. What bothers me most is that this cap's cost on its own is a bit on the high side when compared to my whole set, even thought I got it when feng had the Zinc caps on sale.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> PSA: Wasd has 10 CODE keyboards left from canceled orders, just popped up on their facebook page, so grab one now while you can


Dang, those were gone quick! Went to snatch one up and gone!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Finally got my first mech keyboard. I got it for $59 and some change from Amazon.


----------



## neo0031

This has bugged me for the wrong reasons, but this is the only place to ask..

Do you guys tilt your keyboard with the kickstand available on your keyboard? Which position do you find more comfortable?

Just... maddening-ly curious.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This has bugged me for the wrong reasons, but this is the only place to ask..
> 
> Do you guys tilt your keyboard with the kickstand available on your keyboard? Which position do you find more comfortable?
> 
> Just... maddening-ly curious.


No, I dislike the tilt.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This has bugged me for the wrong reasons, but this is the only place to ask..
> 
> Do you guys tilt your keyboard with the kickstand available on your keyboard? Which position do you find more comfortable?
> 
> Just... maddening-ly curious.


I can't stand the lack of a tilt.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This has bugged me for the wrong reasons, but this is the only place to ask..
> 
> Do you guys tilt your keyboard with the kickstand available on your keyboard? Which position do you find more comfortable?
> 
> Just... maddening-ly curious.


Depends. I type better with it tilted, but holding my hands on the WSAD is uncomfortable for long periods of time with it tilted.


----------



## Jixr

I dislike how most mechs are already tall, No kick for me.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Finally got my first mech keyboard. I got it for $59 and some change from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love my Rosewill with blues, even more than my QFR with browns. Best mech for the $ hands down.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Depends. I type better with it tilted, but holding my hands on the WSAD is uncomfortable for long periods of time with it tilted.


Very similar to what I'm thinking! In my head, I think the tilted position is better to allow quicker response for the less travel distance (what little there is) and it is in a better position when tilted. BUT my hands do fatigue much quicker when it has to bend "up" to accommodate to the tilt.

For some reason it's driving me crazy...


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Depends. I type better with it tilted, but holding my hands on the WSAD is uncomfortable for long periods of time with it tilted.
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to what I'm thinking! In my head, I think the tilted position is better to allow quicker response for the less travel distance (what little there is) and it is in a better position when tilted. BUT my hands do fatigue much quicker when it has to bend "up" to accommodate to the tilt.
> 
> For some reason it's driving me crazy...
Click to expand...

Luckily my QFR with browns has nice build quality and has withstood the legs being folded and unfolded four hundred billion times.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This has bugged me for the wrong reasons, but this is the only place to ask..
> 
> Do you guys tilt your keyboard with the kickstand available on your keyboard? Which position do you find more comfortable?
> 
> Just... maddening-ly curious.


Good question!

I always tilt my keyboards.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Luckily my QFR with browns has nice build quality and has withstood the legs being folded and unfolded four hundred billion times.


I'm up to 5 times today... Oi...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Good question!
> 
> I always tilt my keyboards.


Funnily enough, as I was waiting for my QF TK to arrive I was almost as excited about the kickstand as the actual "my first mechanical keyboard", as I keep thinking it is my optimal typing angle and couldn't wait for it to replace my slim cheap craptastic membrane. But now, I'm more comfortable typing my QF TK flat...? I dunno... (Currently typing with kickstand up and tilted.)


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder how hard it would be to make a wooden case for a TKL keyboard.









I found this on google, something like this.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to make a wooden case for a TKL keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on google, something like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like you're summoning the nubbinator...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Sounds like you're summoning the nubbinator...


That was the plan









Maybe I should be more forward

@nubbinator I summon you!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So i dont get it, why do i type so much better with my eyes closed? I type faster and more accurately without really making as much mistakes. I wonder, this is kinda odd..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So i dont get it, why do i type so much better with my eyes closed? I type faster and more accurately without really making as much mistakes. I wonder, this is kinda odd..


When your eyes are open are you looking at the keyboard?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So i dont get it, why do i type so much better with my eyes closed? I type faster and more accurately without really making as much mistakes. I wonder, this is kinda odd..
> 
> 
> 
> When your eyes are open are you looking at the keyboard?
Click to expand...

Whether or not she's looking at the keyboard is irrelevant. By closing her eyes, she is cutting out her visual stimuli. My guess is that it causes her to second guess herself. By closing her eyes, she is trusting her sense of touch to tell her where the correct keys are.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to make a wooden case for a TKL keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on google, something like this.


Just stop. stop, stop, stop. Wood does not mesh well with metal and plastic... want proof?...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Whether or not she's looking at the keyboard is irrelevant. By closing her eyes, she is cutting out her visual stimuli. My guess is that it causes her to second guess herself. By closing her eyes, she is trusting her sense of touch to tell her where the correct keys are.


I'm more interested to know what standard/test she is using to gauge this "speed" when eyes are closed vs opened.

I'm typing on my keyboard in the dark, on blank top caps, and the LEDs off, and therefore not looking at the keyboard at all as I type. Same effect?

So.... touch-typing?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to make a wooden case for a TKL keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on google, something like this.


Unless you have access to a CNC router, that kind of a case would be difficult to make well. Given the apparent tolerances of the case, that appears to be what happened there. If you don't have access to one, you'd either have to hand route the cutouts or cut them with a scroll saw and clean up the inside with a sanding block and/or files and rasps. Then you'd have to go in with a razor blade and chisels and carefully hollow out the inside of the case to the appropriate width and depth for the PCB and plate. I suppose you could also route the inside of the case, then find a laser cutter for the cutouts. All my cases have been drop in cases since they're much easier to do with the tools available to me.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to make a wooden case for a TKL keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on google, something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop. stop, stop, stop. Wood does not mesh well with metal and plastic... want proof?...
Click to expand...

That has more to do with the atrocious design aesthetics and color choices of the era.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Unless you have access to a CNC router, that kind of a case would be difficult to make well. Given the apparent tolerances of the case, that appears to be what happened there. If you don't have access to one, you'd either have to hand route the cutouts or cut them with a scroll saw and clean up the inside with a sanding block and/or files and rasps. Then you'd have to go in with a razor blade and chisels and carefully hollow out the inside of the case to the appropriate width and depth for the PCB and plate. I suppose you could also route the inside of the case, then find a laser cutter for the cutouts. All my cases have been drop in cases since they're much easier to do with the tools available to me.


That is what I was thinking, I would be rather hard to get the bottom piece right with how exactly the keyboard sits inside of it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> When your eyes are open are you looking at the keyboard?


No, i haven't looked at the keyboard in years. except for commas and periods, can never remember that location. its so odd. But it's whatevs. I can always hit the period without fail.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm more interested to know what standard/test she is using to gauge this "speed" when eyes are closed vs opened.
> 
> I'm typing on my keyboard in the dark, on blank top caps, and the LEDs off, and therefore not looking at the keyboard at all as I type. Same effect?
> 
> So.... touch-typing?


i can feel my hands moving quite a bit faster. the sound is faster too so i know my fingers are moving a lot faster. Im also making only one mistake per 10~15 words now. While my eys are closed i some how can type a lot better and s i can even make some corections blind that i know i made.

This is so darn wierd. i can tell when i've made a mistake and can even instictively correct it too. I don't catch all of them though.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Whether or not she's looking at the keyboard is irrelevant. By closing her eyes, she is cutting out her visual stimuli. My guess is that it causes her to second guess herself. By closing her eyes, she is trusting her sense of touch to tell her where the correct keys are.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more interested to know what standard/test she is using to gauge this "speed" when eyes are closed vs opened.
> 
> I'm typing on my keyboard in the dark, on blank top caps, and the LEDs off, and therefore not looking at the keyboard at all as I type. Same effect?
> 
> So.... touch-typing?
Click to expand...

Exactly. In human beings, sight is our primary sense. By not using your eyes as a source of sensory information, you are forced to rely on other senses. In the case of the keyboard, it's your sense of touch. It's the same as when people subconsciously close their eyes when they smell something that is appealing. It allows them to enjoy the aroma more.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Just stop. stop, stop, stop. Wood does not mesh well with metal and plastic...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just stop. stop, stop, stop. Wood does not mesh well with metal and plastic... want proof?...


I politely disagree:












The second will look better when I either get a 60% with a standard cap size and layout (like my GH60) or when I find a CCnG Tsangan.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I politely disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second will look better when I either get a 60% with a standard cap size and layout (like my GH60) or when I find a CCnG Tsangan.


I kinda like that wrist rest. would like one too but about half the size. would be fairly nice.


----------



## Sunreeper

Okay this is goin to be a test with my eyes closed I do feel like Im typoing faster no Idea how accurate everything is going to be hopefully it all looks nice adnd good lol

Well there's my attempt at typing with my eyes closed. Like I said I do feel like I am typing faster but I'm also making a lot more mistakes


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I politely disagree:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second will look better when I either get a 60% with a standard cap size and layout (like my GH60) or when I find a CCnG Tsangan.


Only thing, I am not a big fan of lighter woods, the second one looks nicer to me, both are nice don't get me wrong, I just like darker wood.

Quick, bad quality, auto setting pictures of stuff in my room for example of what I like.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Mahogany case for keyboard plz.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Mahogany case for keyboard plz.


Screw mahogany... gimme ebony, redheart, or purpleheart.


----------



## HPE1000

How about we just move on to marble or granite keyboards?


----------



## skupples

10LB keyboard inc!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Nah, just get one made out of Iridium, Tungsten, and Osmium, with Platinum keycaps


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

About the WASD keyart, can they go so far as to even print like my OCN avatar on the keycaps? that'd be pretty cool


----------



## Paradigm84

I think the design would have to be reduced to just a black and white binary image, so there's given areas that need to be filled or left blank.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the design would have to be reduced to just a black and white binary image, so there's given areas that need to be filled or left blank.


wish i knew how to do that...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> wish i knew how to do that...


Keep wishing.

(Easy way, Photoshop Threshold? Won't look pretty but will work. Or if you made your own actual avatar, then you'd know your image to best as to how to tackle/edit it....)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Keep wishing.
> 
> (Easy way, Photoshop Threshold? Won't look pretty but will work. Or if you made your own actual avatar, then you'd know your image to best as to how to tackle/edit it....)


/toolazy

I'm too uninterested to do anything more than just dream lol

i like my keyboard, i just love ideas.


----------



## neo0031

I found and did a solution on making the metallic cap stay on without damaging the switch (hopefully) or leaving any residue behind.

I got a tweezer/clamp and tighten the stems a bit. lol


----------



## JayKthnx

99% of consumer laser etchers are capable of shading via dithering. considering they're a fully established company offering quick turnaround on custom etching projects, I feel safe to assume theirs is no different. your avatar should be fine.

edit: some of the higher quality hosting suites that send the gcode will actually account for shading via power level modulation to the laser diode, which typically come out higher quality than dithered images.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Finally got my first mech keyboard. I got it for $59 and some change from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ain't she beautiful? Which switch type? Blues or Browns? You should flip the space bar around. It is a lot more comfortable that way.


----------



## connectwise

New keyboard:



Does it have the wobble problem that people have reported? Yes it does. FUUUUUU!


----------



## HPE1000

What is the wobble problem?


----------



## Emospence

New keyboard. This will take some getting used to..


----------



## HPE1000

Looking good, that might be what I get next.

I just wish I could try one out first because I see a bit too many people who say they were a bit disappointed in topre considering how much some people hype it up.


----------



## zemco999

That keyboard is minuscule....


----------



## zemco999

Double post??

Have fun with the new KB!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> New keyboard:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have the wobble problem that people have reported? Yes it does. FUUUUUU!


K95?

Nice board. Have one meself, and haven't noticed a wobble problem.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looking good, that might be what I get next.
> 
> I just wish I could try one out first because I see a bit too many people who say they were a bit disappointed in topre considering how much some people hype it up.


Well, if one is expecting the crispness of a Cherry, then it'll definitely lead to disappointment. I am actually preferring my Filco right now (with the exception of the keycaps) but that could be how used to it I am (both feel and layout, Filco is full size and I never even used TKL before), gonna give myself a few weeks with the HHKB at least









The force profile is really interesting and smooth though!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Well, if one is expecting the crispness of a Cherry, then it'll definitely lead to disappointment. I am actually preferring my Filco right now (with the exception of the keycaps) but that could be how used to it I am (both feel and layout, Filco is full size and I never even used TKL before), gonna give myself a few weeks with the HHKB at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force profile is really interesting and smooth though!


How does one use a keyboard without arrow keys is beyond me


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Well, if one is expecting the crispness of a Cherry, then it'll definitely lead to disappointment. I am actually preferring my Filco right now (with the exception of the keycaps) but that could be how used to it I am (both feel and layout, Filco is full size and I never even used TKL before), gonna give myself a few weeks with the HHKB at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force profile is really interesting and smooth though!


How does one use a keyboard without arrow keys is beyond me


----------



## Crazy9000

Topre feels more like a rubber dome done right then a variation of a cherry switch. If that appeals to you at all, then I think you have a good chance of liking Topre. If not, then it might not be a good investment.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What is the wobble problem?


It wouldn't lay flat on the desk, ( I had one ) you had to twist it into shape to get it to not wobble back and forth when you type. Dont care how awesome a keyboard is, if it does not lay flat, its a flawed design.
Not sure if it was ever corrected in the factory or not. I got mine as soon as they were released.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What is the wobble problem?


It wouldn't lay flat on the desk, ( I had one ) you had to twist it into shape to get it to not wobble back and forth when you type. Dont care how awesome a keyboard is, if it does not lay flat, its a flawed design.
Not sure if it was ever corrected in the factory or not. I got mine as soon as they were released.

other than the wobble and non standard keycaps, I really liked it.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How does one use a keyboard without arrow keys is beyond me


Personally, I don't use them that much. For the rare occasion that I do though, you're right, I'm totally not used to it.

Then again, I've only had this keyboard for a night


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I do not use arrow keys


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Well, if one is expecting the crispness of a Cherry, then it'll definitely lead to disappointment. I am actually preferring my Filco right now (with the exception of the keycaps) but that could be how used to it I am (both feel and layout, Filco is full size and I never even used TKL before), gonna give myself a few weeks with the HHKB at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force profile is really interesting and smooth though!


Gonna take a while to get used to a 60% (especially a HHKB as the layout is even more odd). I equate moving from full size/tkl to 60% like going from a PC to a Mac. Yeah, most of it is there, but the stuff that's not takes a while to find.

Oh, and congrats of the purchase. Even if you find you don't like it, you will likely get nearly what you paid for it in the classifieds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How does one use a keyboard without arrow keys is beyond me


60% boards have multiple function layers. Takes some getting used to and if you are regular user of arrows or the home keys, then a 60% board is probably not for you.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Yeah, most of it is there, but the stuff that's not takes a while to find.


That's how I still feel about my KBT Race's right Shift key and it's been almost 2 years.







I tend to press the 'up arrow' key or the '/' key time to time.


----------



## Konkistadori

Waiting for my NoPPoo Choc mini to arrive, i got annoyed by the assymmetry of my CM QuickFire TK...
CM have MX Reds, Choc have MX browns...


----------



## connectwise

Does anyone know, what kind of keycaps are on the corsair k95? Is it normal abx plastic, i think that's what they're called.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How does one use a keyboard without arrow keys is beyond me


I'd have a hard time going without a numpad, but I'd have a really hard time without arrow keys. I also use DEL and INS a fair bit as well.

But I suppose a lot of that is at work. Work would take me twice as long if I didn't have a numpad, lol.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Does anyone know, what kind of keycaps are on the corsair k95? Is it normal abx plastic, i think that's what they're called.


abs plastic.

cheap caps, nothing fancy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> abs plastic.
> 
> cheap caps, nothing fancy.


Yeah, if they were PBT caps they'd likely be screaming and raving about the fact.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, if they were PBT caps they'd likely be screaming and raving about the fact.


And make it seem as if ABS caps were made from dirt


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And make it seem as if ABS caps were made from dirt


E.g.
Quote:


> The Corsair K95 is the latest in the line of Corsair's award winning gaming peripherals lineup.
> 
> Aswell as the latest Cherry MX switches, the board is equipped with ultra durable PBT keycaps for extra performance in game.
> 
> The textured feel of the PBT keycaps allows a much better interface between your hands and the keyboard than cheaper keycaps from comparable keyboards.


----------



## BakerMan1971

are you all mad at them for calling MX Blue's ANNOYING?








(LINK)

or as they refer to it "typists keyboard"


----------



## Jixr

or if razor used them
Quote:


> experience maximum pwnage with the NEW PBT exclusive gamer keycaps. Durable for the longest COD sessions, calling other gamers names, and will stand up to the abuse of gamer rage! Trash talk, facebook stalk, and google pron with the ultimate typing machine! combined with ultra rare mx blue gamer switches, your next BOOM HEADSHOT is just a click away!
> 
> Feel the difference when you type out razor hate mail for our crappy yet forced razor synapse software!
> 
> Used by professional gamers worldwide! it has neon green and black, buy it nauw!!!
> 
> Recomended Ages 12-16
> 
> Available in a smushed box at your local best buy, what are you waiting for, beg your mom to buy you one now!


----------



## BakerMan1971

nice one Jixr,
Min-Liang Tan is responsible for a lot of Razer stuff.

to be honest, I don't think Razer are always that bad, some stuff is overhyped and overpriced, but that's the market they play in.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, their products are not bad really, but their marketing division plays up consumer ignorance way too much, but the sad thing is, it works for them.

Aside from the razer naga (not the new one) and orbweaver, all their other products have better options in a similar price range from other brands.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, their products are not bad really, but their marketing division plays up consumer ignorance way too much, but the sad thing is, it works for them.
> 
> Aside from the razer naga (not the new one) and orbweaver, all their other products have better options in a similar price range from other brands.


But, but, but I like the Ouroboros (overpriced and costs a kidney, yes.) for the ambidextrous design and the customizability and I don't like the R.A.T.!

Can't bring myself to save up for it though, unless it comes to about the £90 mark or lower. I should just get the new SteelSeries Rival next.

/OT


----------



## BakerMan1971

I suppose that is how marketing works though,
Some of their products have been competitive in the past, my Salmosa mouse being their budget offering, is still going strong and a great piece of kit , even if it has been relegated to work mouse.

The Lycosa keyboard on the other hand, was a disappointment, actually I am having deja vu I probably already said all this earlier on this very thread....

Anyway, they do like a little customer input for suggestions, unfortunately for keyboard pro's etc, a lot of their research is done among the gaming community and at lan parties around the world.
I kind of like independent small companies as they strive to do something at least a big different, and who knows, maybe they will get their act together as many others have in the past.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> New keyboard. This will take some getting used to..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So small







Looks good though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> or if razor used them


This made me laugh, haha.

I agree that some of their products aren't that bad, but the general image / marketing I can't stand.

I have a feeling my trusty Logitech G5 is dying








Love that mouse to death, but I think I'm going to be in the market for a new mouse soon.
Might get one now *before* it dies.


----------



## Jixr

I've been upset with logitech mice ever since they discontinued their scroll wheels that would automatically go into free spin mode when you spun them fast enough, now you have to click them to go into free spin.

But i'm stuck with a razor naga since I need the buttons and it has a pinky rest.


----------



## Jixr

so i was thinking how cool it would be to have progressive springs in switches, the light touch of reds, and then the more you press down it feels more like pressing down blacks.

That would be a perfect spring for me.

And I think after next paycheck i'm gonna trade my QFR at home for an XT, I just find myself liking the XT so much better than the QFR.


----------



## azianai

i haven't been steered wrong with any of the Deathadders i bought.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've been upset with logitech mice ever since they discontinued their scroll wheels that would automatically go into free spin mode when you spun them fast enough, now you have to click them to go into free spin.
> 
> But i'm stuck with a razor naga since I need the buttons and it has a pinky rest.


i absolutely LOOOOOVE my naga, its such a blessing. So comfortable(i use the thin claw grip side panel, even though i have hybrid palm and claw grip)

Naga+Ducky shine mx blue, perfect combination.


----------



## HPE1000

ZOMG the cooler master MECH is now on their website for sale. It is 159.99

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mech-aluminum-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## Paradigm84

May aswell just get this:


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ZOMG the cooler master MECH is now on their website for sale. It is 159.99
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mech-aluminum-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


Kinda reminds me of a Keytar...


----------



## BiG_LiG

Mice and mutated keyboards. I think I'm viewing the wrong thread.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Kinda reminds me of a Keytar...


Haha, I am so glad I'm not the only one. Before I even saw your comment, I went, that's not a keyboard, it's a keytar and ran off to find some pics.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I like mechanical keyboards and this is the first on-topic post in how long?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, that thing is pretty aweful.


----------



## connectwise

Thanks for all the clarifications, I'll rep when I get home and have time.


----------



## nubbinator

I hate how hard Tsangans are to find. It's the one thing stopping me from having an awesome CCnG setup on my Pure.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I hate how hard Tsangans are to find. It's the one thing stopping me from having an awesome CCnG setup on my Pure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thats a good looking keyboard.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hey guys, I know we veer off topic every so often, but it does stay in the region of Input devices at least








to be back on topic, and to be quite cruel, I can say that the quality of Keycool Keyboards has blown me away, the only problem is, I cannot elaborate until after Christmas, as I don't want the recipient to find out about it









lets just say my PLU's days are now numbered


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hey guys, I know we veer off topic every so often, but it does stay in the region of Input devices at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be back on topic, and to be quite cruel, I can say that the quality of Keycool Keyboards has blown me away, the only problem is, I cannot elaborate until after Christmas, as I don't want the recipient to find out about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say my PLU's days are now numbered


I can only assume you've intercepted my keyboard.









All of you make me want to get another keyboard almost every day.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I will make sure a review goes up as soon as possible after Dec 25th as it is a gift... (not for me )

Looking to grab a Keycool 87II in January, for myself


----------



## Paradigm84

Sounds good.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I hate how hard Tsangans are to find. It's the one thing stopping me from having an awesome CCnG setup on my Pure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is stunning. The colour of that wood is perfect against those keys. Excellent work.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> This is stunning. The colour of that wood is perfect against those keys. Excellent work.


It is indeed beautiful, now I wonder if Nubbinator has those coffee shop keysets because they would be sublime


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hey guys, I know we veer off topic every so often, but it does stay in the region of Input devices at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be back on topic, and to be quite cruel, I can say that the quality of Keycool Keyboards has blown me away, the only problem is, I cannot elaborate until after Christmas, as I don't want the recipient to find out about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say my PLU's days are now numbered


It did go into the hand size once though








Looking forward to a Keycool87 Grey POM with Greens. Might actually get it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ZOMG the cooler master MECH is now on their website for sale. It is 159.99
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mech-aluminum-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang that thing is UGLY.

You know what though, I could possibly see it looking slick if it was heavily modded / painted.

Maybe. Still ugly as sin, lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> It is indeed beautiful, now I wonder if Nubbinator has those coffee shop keysets because they would be sublime


I want to try to get some of those later on, I had the chance a while ago when they were in stock but I didn't bother. Now I regret it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want to try to get some of those later on, I had the chance a while ago when they were in stock but I didn't bother. Now I regret it.


BTW Keep an eye on GH for the LCARS they are looking to use massdrop to do sets, and I am deffo up for those


----------



## HPE1000

I have my eyes on the brobots and custom engraved brass keycaps atm









This is getting out of hand lol


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *custom engraved brass keycaps*


Bwuhuh?!?!?!

LINK NAO!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Bwuhuh?!?!?!
> 
> LINK NAO!!!


That was my reaction too lol

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45974.0;topicseen


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Damn, I was hoping for more of a traditional key profile, but apparently it'd be too expensive and far too heavy for a full keyboard anyway...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> This is stunning. The colour of that wood is perfect against those keys. Excellent work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thats a good looking keyboard.


Thanks. It's Red Gum and Purpleheart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> It is indeed beautiful, now I wonder if Nubbinator has those coffee shop keysets because they would be sublime


I don't, they were too expensive. I was only able to get the CCnG because I traded for them.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was my reaction too lol
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45974.0;topicseen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just wish they weren't BLOCKS.

If they had some profile they'd be awesome! --though I'm still considering making a Geekhack account just to order one









Also, I like how you changed your avatar on GH to match the colour scheme, lol.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was my reaction too lol
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45974.0;topicseen


I like very much how the black keys look sparkly/gritty or are covered in flex. Looks almost sandpapery and I like it. Very cool. The bronze is also a nice taste.

I'm not a fan of that CM keyboard..looks too alienware like and huge. Not saying I don't see the appeal. I'd probably like it if I was younger, but that's a bit much at this point in my life.


----------



## Jixr

You guys ever type the word "eraser" over and over again....

I've also spotted an old apple alps keyboard on CL not sure if i should go for it or not. Never used an alps before.


----------



## nubbinator

White Alps switch does it use? And what are they asking for it? Alps are different. Most people either love them or hate them. I kind of feel both ways toward them. They feel interesting and have more variety in them than Cherry MX, but they have a lot more wobble to them and, depending on their state, can feel gritty and terrible. They're also a lot harder to customize since it's hard to find other springs. If it's cheap enough, I'd go for it.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You guys ever type the word "eraser" over and over again....
> 
> I've also spotted an old apple alps keyboard on CL not sure if i should go for it or not. Never used an alps before.


Oh great. Now I'm doing it.


----------



## HPE1000

Some clacks went up on EK, if I win I will be so happy. Am I allowed to enter for 2 different sku's?


----------



## Heddem

Hello everyone
I thought I might join this thread/club








I own 3 mechanical keyboards.
CM quickfire TKL Cherry mx red -> gaming rig
NMB Technologies model RT8755C - "Space invader" switches -> spare
Cherry (dunno what model) with ps/2 with fairly heavy cherry mx clears/white (didn't like it, so hence my m8 is borrowing it now







)


----------



## HPE1000

Fantastic day for me keyboard wise, this showed up and I entered the raffle for some click clacks.


----------



## Krullmeister

Got my aluminium case today!

Sorry for the potato pics, will take some better ones this weekend.

Changed the way the keyboard feel and I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fantastic day for me keyboard wise, this showed up and I entered the raffle for some click clacks.


thought that was a curling iron for a second.


----------



## nubbinator

Forgot to post this, but here's another 60% case and wrist wrest I was commissioned to make for someone on GH. It's almost done and once it is it will be making it's way to Australia. I'm kind of sad I didn't get more Rift Ash than I did because I really like the way it turned out.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heddem*
> 
> Hello everyone
> I thought I might join this thread/club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own 3 mechanical keyboards.
> CM quickfire TKL Cherry mx red -> gaming rig
> NMB Technologies model RT8755C - "Space invader" switches -> spare
> Cherry (dunno what model) with ps/2 with fairly heavy cherry mx clears/white (didn't like it, so hence my m8 is borrowing it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Space Invaders? Nice. I found some keyboards with those locally, but they were missing caps. I still regret not grabbing them. Oh well, maybe I'll find some more. They're definitely interesting keyboards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fantastic day for me keyboard wise, this showed up and I entered the raffle for some click clacks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I'm saving up for a Hakko 888D or a nicer Weller. My curremt Weller just chews through tips, it's not even funny. Yihau is supposed to be decent, but what can I say, I'm a brand whore about certain things. Not many, but when it comes to tools, I tend to care more than I should about the brand.

I entered into the drawings too. I doubt I'll win since I never seem to ever win drawings, but one can hope.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> thought that was a curling iron for a second.


Looked like a tattoo machine to me for a second.


----------



## HPE1000

This takes forever...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This takes forever...


Desoldering hey?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Desoldering hey?


I am still not done, I took a slight break, I want to slam my head into the desk so hard...

Most of them go just fine while some just will not come off and I just have to keep adding solder and then desoldering. I have about 27 left.


----------



## HPE1000

The deed has been done, I feel like sanding the backplate down to the bare metal. Springs are getting here friday.


----------



## nubbinator

If you sand it down, make sure you get some sort of sealant on it quickly or it will rust. Assuming it's powder coating, acetone should take it off pretty quickly and easily, easier than sandpaper. Then just brush it with sandpaper to get it looking brushed.


----------



## DaveLT

Well you see, there's your problem. You bought the small pump ... which is notorious for being hard to desolder with


----------



## HPE1000

Do you think a layer of wd40 white lithium grease would work?

So, its done, I didn't use any chemicals, just sand paper. I might do it a bit more sanding, but I am happy.



I might get some leds, anyone know where to get some white leds I could use for the caps lock, scroll lock and game mode leds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well you see, there's your problem. You bought the small pump ... which is notorious for being hard to desolder with


No, the pump was working just fine, some some of the keys pins were bent and blocking the sucker


----------



## JayKthnx

imo solder braid > solder pump
tray looks nice. a simple and light clear coat should keep that bare metal safe from oxidizing.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> imo solder braid > solder pump
> tray looks nice. a simple and light clear coat should keep that bare metal safe from oxidizing.


I'm the exact opposite. I can cleanly desolder a keyboard with a desoldering pump 2-3x faster than with braid.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'm the exact opposite. I can cleanly desolder a keyboard with a desoldering pump 2-3x faster than with braid.


I don't think I would like wick at all, the pump is super fast, I was getting a switch every 5 or so seconds.

Right now I am taking apart all of the switches, my fingers are just about to start bleeding, the skin is peeling and everything :O


----------



## JayKthnx

pretty much all of the solder pumps I have to use at work are heavily abused and work very poorly, so I have a pretty biased opinion on them as a result. also I find solder wick a lot more versatile for getting into tight spaces than trying to maneuver the pump into a decent position. all situational I suppose.
how are you pulling the switches apart?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think I would like wick at all, the pump is super fast, I was getting a switch every 5 or so seconds.
> 
> Right now I am taking apart all of the switches, my fingers are just about to start bleeding, the skin is peeling and everything :O


Binder clips are your friend. You can quickly, easily, and cheaply fashion a switch tool with them. It's what I use whenever I open switches. I tried The_Beast's switch tool, but was totally unimpressed by it and felt it cost way too much for what it did. It's a good idea, but needs a bit of refinement to truly make it great.


----------



## HPE1000

I opened it with a tiny flat head screw driver by popping each side open. It works well and uses minimal force on the little tabs, but hurts my hands to do for all the switches. I got it all done now.

The screw driver is also what I use to take the keys off of the plate and how I pry off keys from stabilizers at times. It is very useful lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Should I be worried about this scratch?


----------



## nubbinator

Nope. The pad isn't lifted, so you should be good, especially since it's not a cut across the trace. If you're really worried, flow some solder onto the trace there to bridge it, but don't keep the heat there too long.


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks, I wasn't thinking it would be, I didn't do anything crazy and I don't really know how it happened in the first place.

I guess I will find out in a couple days, I might be at a lowes hardware tomorrow so I am going to look into something to put on the plate to keep it from rusting.


----------



## DaveLT

If the solder's not sticking when you try it then stop. The silkscreen repels solder


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd consider investing in a can of sharkhide if you can.
site
site 2
also, corrosionx is a great alternative that's used in a wide variety of applications
site
site 2
you can also simply get the tray anodized clear.

that nick is superficial. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well HPE the pain we go through for our hobbies eh?
I am seriously looking forward to seeing how it all turns out have some rep to ease the pain


----------



## Paradigm84

All these sweet looking boards and so few KOTM entries. D:


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All these sweet looking boards and so few KOTM entries. D:


Let me get some better pictures and I'll add my submission!


----------



## neo0031

I'd enter mine, but then again...


----------



## JayKthnx

Waiting on parts to mod my shine 3 and enter


----------



## user18

I'd enter my board but I haven't actually done anything to it


----------



## HPE1000

The shipping on the springs and stickers got bumped up to today, I might actually be able to enter this month.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All these sweet looking boards and so few KOTM entries. D:


I don't see the KOTM contest page.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I don't see the KOTM contest page.


It's been up for 4 weeks









http://www.overclock.net/t/1430618/keyboard-of-the-month-october-13/0_20


----------



## Jixr

Looks good so far. i'm really starting to think about convering my reds to some heavier springs, and I want to find a super heavy one to put in my esc key ( its actually one of my most used keys and I always slam it )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I don't see the KOTM contest page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's been up for 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430618/keyboard-of-the-month-october-13/0_20


What HPE said, the Nov one goes up tomorrow with the October poll.


----------



## neo0031

If only we can see who entered and see who we're up against before we enter...







Kidding, I know it's not what the contest is about.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's been up for 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430618/keyboard-of-the-month-october-13/0_20


I CAN'T HELP THAT I'M BLIND!

Thanks for the link


----------



## HPE1000

So, I kind of wasn't paying attention when I desoldered the 3 leds, I didnt look which way they were facing as far as positive and negative sides.

This picture is correct right? I don't want to put them on backwards.


Not my picture and not the same led, but still.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I kind of wasn't paying attention when I desoldered the 3 leds, I didnt look which way they were facing as far as positive and negative sides.
> 
> This picture is correct right? I don't want to put them on backwards.
> 
> 
> Not my picture and not the same led, but still.


Correct







The smaller anvil post side is always the positive. Or the flat side on the outside is the negative


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller anvil post side is always the positive. Or the flat side on the outside is the negative


Thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Those stickers took so long to put on, but ahem..




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those stickers took so long to put on, but ahem..


Dear lord
Clicky goodness!

Congratz! Cant wait for my stickers to arrive, my filco hungry for green switch


----------



## Paradigm84

As it seems more people are getting into modding boards I thought I'd ask the question again, should I keep it as a maximum of 3 wins per year for a single user to the KOTM competition or should it be lowered to 2?

i.e. I could enter as many times as I like, but assuming I managed to win twice, then the months I enter for that year following the second win I wouldn't be able to win even with the most votes.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As it seems more people are getting into modding boards I thought I'd ask the question again, should I keep it as a maximum of 3 wins per year for a single user to the KOTM competition or should it be lowered to 2?
> 
> i.e. I could enter as many times as I like, but assuming I managed to win twice, then the months I enter for that year following the second win I wouldn't be able to win even with the most votes.


It really depends on how many are joining. As much as it isn't too much fun to see the same people win over and over again, it's not really interesting to see no entries at all. So it's a tough choice but I'm leaning towards 2 per member.


----------



## BakerMan1971

maybe if some of us see the same winners we might just want to get our act together and finally get that darn mod done...... (led's I must buy them)
)


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok it'll stay at 3 for now, I might lower it in January though.

October poll is up and November thread is up.


----------



## neo0031

Forgot the rules. If one does not win, they can enter every month?


----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Forgot the rules. If one does not win, they can enter every month?


For now, yes, but I'm open to changing it to something like 6 times a year down the road if people would think it's better.

EDIT: I've been writing out some more cogent rules for the KOTM competition, do you guys think these are acceptable?

Quote:


> You must enter your own board, I reserve the right to ask for proof of ownership of any board I think may not belong to you.
> You can enter as many times as you like per year with one board or different ones.
> You can win at most three times in a single year, and not two months in a row
> You can only win once with a given board, if you win twice with a board appearing to be the same, proof of the differences between the two will be required.
> Only one image will be put up as your entry's poll picture, if you submit two images then I will pick which one.
> You can request the poll picture in the KOTM thread be changed once.
> I reserve the right to exclude any entries which break any of the competition rules or the OCN ToS e.g. submissions clearly meant to advertise.


----------



## BakerMan1971

rules are absolutely fine


----------



## neo0031

I should start entering mine for next month then... And another time once I spray the logo on


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> You must enter your own board, I reserve the right to ask for proof of ownership of any board I think may not belong to you.
> You can enter as many times as you like per year with one board or different ones.
> You can win at most three times in a single year, and not two months in a row
> You can only win once with a given board, if you win twice with a board appearing to be the same, proof of the differences between the two will be required.
> Only one image will be put up as your entry's poll picture, if you submit two images then I will pick which one.
> You can request the poll picture in the KOTM thread be changed once.
> I reserve the right to exclude any entries which break any of the competition rules or the OCN ToS e.g. submissions clearly meant to advertise.


If we win with a keyboard-mod, then we heavily mod it (ie. makes a custom case) would it still count as the same board?
Or would we have to mod a different keyboard? (In which case, could it be the same model?)


----------



## HPE1000

CM carter just posted this on gh, this is big.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> CM carter just posted this on gh, this is big.


Is that a topre cherry hybrid? Or what am I looking at?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Is that a topre cherry hybrid? Or what am I looking at?


Yep, topre with cherry compatibility.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> If we win with a keyboard-mod, then we heavily mod it (ie. makes a custom case) would it still count as the same board?
> Or would we have to mod a different keyboard? (In which case, could it be the same model?)


I'd consider it to be the same board unless it was significantly changed, e.g. new switches.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, topre with cherry compatibility.


That is insane, and opens up a whole world of excellent keycaps on Topre boards, also does CM mean coolermaster and are they making such a board?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That is insane, and opens up a whole world of excellent keycaps on Topre boards, also does CM mean coolermaster and are they making such a board?


Yes cooler master(carter is a cm storm rep), not sure if they are making it, it is entirely possible, they posted that and said "thoughts?"

All they said after that is

"The switch you are looking @ are true topre switches with MX compatibility. Made in Japan..

Mouse is also new."


----------



## BakerMan1971

well we love new stuff so YES manufacture the heck outta it


----------



## HPE1000

These ghetto greens are lovely to type on.

Also, it looks like EK bumped back the clack drawings till the 3rd... I swear it was for the 2nd when it was first up.


----------



## Thrifty

There is currently a group buy on MassDrop for *Vortex Double Shot PBT ( pink or red ) keycap sets for $33.*































https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


----------



## Sunreeper

Font is ugly


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Font is ugly


I second that. Not very appealing in those colors either imo.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrifty*
> 
> There is currently a group buy on MassDrop for *Vortex Double Shot PBT ( pink or red ) keycap sets for $33.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-keycaps


I already ordered one set.

I'm going to put it up for sale now since my new keyboard comes with the expensive caps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Here ya go! http://www.banggood.com/Steel-Wire-Key-Puller-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-p-84609.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That chinese site is ok however delivery times were about 14 days for me, so if it's urgent, thats going to be a problem, unless you select their uk warehouse (its not always apparent) and they have it there.
> 
> p.s. didn't spot the crazy £6 delivery on Amazon, wow.............


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> and what happens when you keep breaking them and spend more than the wire one on replacing them? lol


Hey guys!
Old quotes but thought to update you - my key cap remover FINALLY came in today.
Ordered: 8th of Oct
Arrived: 1st of Nov

Almost a full month to get the keycap remover.

Ordered it from here:
http://www.banggood.com/Steel-Wire-Key-Puller-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-p-84609.html

Thanks again!

Pics:


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I already ordered one set.
> 
> I'm going to put it up for sale now since my new keyboard comes with the expensive caps.


How much are you letting them go for, and do you ship to the UK?

Tempted, I must say, even if I can't put the US layout to full use...


----------



## Simca

~Several profanities are riddled out before continuing~

So...I was washing my keycaps over the sink...and in the process lost my 6 and capslock key........sigh.............

I take it Ducky does not sell individual key caps..and that backlit key caps are extremely rare...am I right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That is insane, and opens up a whole world of excellent keycaps on Topre boards, also does CM mean coolermaster and are they making such a board?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes cooler master(carter is a cm storm rep), not sure if they are making it, it is entirely possible, they posted that and said "thoughts?"
> 
> All they said after that is
> 
> "The switch you are looking @ are true topre switches with MX compatibility. Made in Japan..
> 
> Mouse is also new."
Click to expand...

Oh fornication yeah! Topres are the ones that are technically rubber dome but have a spring for feedback, correct?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Several profanities are riddled out before continuing~
> 
> So...I was washing my keycaps over the sink...and in the process lost my 6 and capslock key........sigh.............
> 
> I take it Ducky does not sell individual key caps..and that backlit key caps are extremely rare...am I right?


Does your drain have the little U shaped thing in the bottom that catches stuff if you do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh fornication yeah! Topres are the ones that are technically rubber dome but have a spring for feedback, correct?


Depending on who you ask, yes. It's a bit complicated lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does your drain have the little U shaped thing in the bottom that catches stuff if you do that?


Already thought of that. I opened up that "u" thing but unfortunately I had run water through it and the water must have flushed the keycaps past that U...I'm so upset right now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Old quotes but thought to update you - my key cap remover FINALLY came in today.
> Ordered: 8th of Oct
> Arrived: 1st of Nov
> 
> Almost a full month to get the keycap remover.
> 
> Ordered it from here:
> http://www.banggood.com/Steel-Wire-Key-Puller-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-p-84609.html
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Pics:


Glad you like it, you know you can pull like 3-4 keys before emptying it, right?

Just letting you know, if you didn't already







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Already thought of that. I opened up that "u" thing but unfortunately I had run water through it and the water must have flushed the keycaps past that U...I'm so upset right now.










I doubt they do, but you could always email them and ask.


----------



## Simca

Already emailed them and awaiting a response. 99.99% sure they'll say lawl no spend 51 dollars for a whole new set of keycaps even though u only need 2.

Might just put my keyboard on ebay for like 120-130 and buy a new keyboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Glad you like it, you know you can pull like 3-4 keys before emptying it, right?
> 
> Just letting you know, if you didn't already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they do, but you could always email them and ask.


I'm confused by what you mean

EDIT:
ohhhhhh! Never knew that cheers







!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm confused by what you mean
> 
> EDIT:
> ohhhhhh! Never knew that cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I didn't when I first got it and I was thinking it was a slightly slow process to remove keys with the wire puller, but after I found out that it could hold multiple keys, it was a relief









So, with all the crazyness surrounding the GH60 board, I really wanted it to put in my FMJ case, but I think the smart move is to just get a poker 2 (red or black, cant decide) and put clears(or ergo clears) on it later on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I didn't when I first got it and I was thinking it was a slightly slow process to remove keys with the wire puller, but after I found out that it could hold multiple keys, it was a relief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, with all the crazyness surrounding the GH60 board, I really wanted it to put in my FMJ case, but I think the smart move is to just get a poker 2 (red or black, cant decide) and put clears(or ergo clears) on it later on.


Here's the keyboard!
So glad I opened it and fully cleaned it (as you can see it was super dirty!)


----------



## HPE1000

Not all that bad, I removed one key off of my brothers cm trigger awhile back, it was frightening







I might need to make him clean it lol.

After just around a day of using these ghetto greens, I almost do not want to go back to the mx blues for a daily keyboard.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's the keyboard!
> So glad I opened it and fully cleaned it (as you can see it was super dirty!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whenever I see pictures like this, I can't help but wonder if people are eating directly over their keyboards or something. That's just so much gunk for a relatively new keyboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Whenever I see pictures like this, I can't help but wonder if people are eating directly over their keyboards or something. That's just so much gunk for a relatively new keyboard.


I eat everything







!

Here's a video on it:


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I eat everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Here's a video on it:


I blame you for making me want to get a g710 now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> I blame you for making me want to get a g710 now


hehe it is a beautiful keyboard


----------



## HPE1000

I am confused, if I took a clear and put a 67g spring it it, is it an ergo clear or a panda clear? Or possibly an ergo panda clear


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am confused, if I took a clear and put a 67g spring it it, is it an ergo clear or a panda clear? Or possibly an ergo panda clear


Now thats confusing
Isnt panda is clear with black switch spring?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Now thats confusing
> Isnt panda is clear with black switch spring?


Panda is with black springs and ergo is with blue,red or brown springs. I notice a lot of people use 62,65 and 67 and call it ergo. It's just confusing that it can be called one name with so many different springs in it.

For the life of me I cannot find out what springs are in stock clears to begin with also.

EDIT: here is a chart from ripster, this might help


----------



## HPE1000

flipped spacebar 4 lyfe!

I always used my index finger before because that felt better than my thumb. I just flipped it now and I feel like an idiot for not listening to the people


----------



## neo0031

....You used your index finger for your space bar...?!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ....You used your index finger for your space bar...?!


terrible typing habit I have had for years. I actually just flipped the spacebar back, I think it feels a lot better but does seem to slow down my typing. If it was on a dedicated gaming keyboard it would be perfect.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> terrible typing habit I have had for years. I actually just flipped the spacebar back, I think it feels a lot better but does seem to slow down my typing. If it was on a dedicated gaming keyboard it would be perfect.


My bad typing habits include not always using left pinkie, and right ring and pinkie. Maybe THAT's why my touch typing score is lower than average.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> terrible typing habit I have had for years. I actually just flipped the spacebar back, I think it feels a lot better but does seem to slow down my typing. If it was on a dedicated gaming keyboard it would be perfect.


but that thumb though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My bad typing habits include not always using left pinkie, and right ring and pinkie. Maybe THAT's why my touch typing score is lower than average.


My left pinky has become strong with the force...








(Too much L shifting on BF3)
Thank god for toggle sprint on BF4 haha


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Whenever I see pictures like this, I can't help but wonder if people are eating directly over their keyboards or something. That's just so much gunk for a relatively new keyboard.


Are you _not_ supposed to use them as plates?


----------



## Simca

If Ducky won't sell me 2 keycaps, I'll just put the keycaps I have into bundles and sell them..numpad 15 dollars, arrow keys home end in del pgup and down and scrlk prntscrn pause as another pack ESC F1-12 and Number keys as another pack and A-Z as another pack and the rest of the buttons as a final pack..or something like that.. That way I can help others that don't want to spend 60 dollars for keycaps when they're just missing a few and I can gain back most of my money so I can buy another keycap set.

ugh...So silly.

Does WASD keyboards sell these types of key caps? Might just buy it off them or another company.


----------



## JayKthnx

This is how I usually find shine keycaps.
glhf.


----------



## Simca

Well, thanks. Who would have thought typing in "ducky shine keycaps" would have led me to ducky shine keycaps. Ingenious, man.

Everyone else..

I'm looking for the original keycaps for the Ducky Shine 3..in English..Please let me know if you find where they're for sale. I'm not looking for the Chinese version. I'm not looking for key caps that are entirely semi-translucent. I want them exactly like the originals.


----------



## skupples

Awww yeah flipped my space bar on my Razer mx blue... Feel's weird when typing, but I can already feel the benefit. @least on this, it's a shorter stroke & it's some how quieter.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Several profanities are riddled out before continuing~
> 
> So...I was washing my keycaps over the sink...and in the process lost my 6 and capslock key........sigh.............
> 
> I take it Ducky does not sell individual key caps..and that backlit key caps are extremely rare...am I right?


Oooooh, ouch. I'm so sorry that happened, Simca.

Word of advice: Next time use one of these in the sik to prevent it from happening.



Learned that lesson the hard way with some acrylic gemstones I was cleaning.


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oooooh, ouch. I'm so sorry that happened, Simca.
> 
> Word of advice: Next time use one of these in the sik to prevent it from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Learned that lesson the hard way with some acrylic gemstones I was cleaning.


Check the trap under the sink should still be in there


----------



## JayKthnx

She already checked the u bend right after she noticed they were missing


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oooooh, ouch. I'm so sorry that happened, Simca.
> 
> Word of advice: Next time use one of these in the sik to prevent it from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Learned that lesson the hard way with some acrylic gemstones I was cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the trap under the sink should still be in there
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> She already checked the u bend right after she noticed they were missing


Think he was talking to me, and I did. They were so lightweight that they went right through the trap.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

If you lived in the UK you wouldn't have a problem, they're all like this


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> If you lived in the UK you wouldn't have a problem, they're all like this


...Not all. But almost all. But in trade of this, we get stupid 1890s separate hot and cold taps 90% of places instead...


----------



## Jixr

in america, even our sinks are free!


----------



## azianai

not many people get rid of their Ducky Shine caps because basically how impossible it is to find transparent replacement keycaps.

Especially if you're looking only for a few keys. You'll prob have your best bet to contact QTan to see if he can get Ducky to sell you a full black key set.
If you were in Asia it'll prob be easier, but in the West i don't see anyone willing to give away these keys.

If you just want keys to use, i can give you filco stock 6 and capslock lol.
Or a complete Filco OEM set for postage if you need it to match, but obviously no shining through the cap.

Or if you like the new GH GB, you can look at the new Cherry Replica Doubleshot Translucent PBT set they're doing now.

Which btw the Mods would be Transparent Orange on White like the base Alpha keys.
Also having option of White on Orange normal Doubleshots as seen in this pic:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50292.0;topicseen


----------



## Simca

Ducky told me to contact TigerImports to see if they have spares. I'm contacting them now, but not feeling too positive on the potential outcome.


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm going to keep my fingers keys crossed.
I still honestly can't imagine how sugary-goodness (Dew/Coke) deprived you must have been to not use anything and simply _sink_ them. At least a cullender.

Silly Demigods...









Anyway, Simca, I can give you a 6 key from either:


Spoiler: KeyCool 108II Backlit















or my BlackWidow.
And the Caps Lock key from the Widow.

Don't even try to flame me, that is just in case you're willing to disgrace your Ducky.


----------



## BakerMan1971

don't know if this would help Simca, but I will be looking to possibly sell off a full set of these completely transparent keys with orange lettering, once I get my LCARS Set


----------



## Simca

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I appreciated it..I'm looking to try to get them to be original keycaps though..Will let you know how it goes.

[Update] - Woo! TigerImports does have the original keycaps to the Ducky Shine 3! Paid 6 dollars for the key caps which included shipping. Was about $2.10 each for the key caps. Rest shipping & handling.


----------



## Jixr

I think i'm gonna basically copy my QFR design onto my XT

Paint the case blue,get some white keycaps and spice it up a bit.
Basically keep a blue frame and mostly white keycaps
( except get legend keycaps this time, since I use my XT at work )
what do you guys think?

I have the paint, only cost would be time and about $60 for the keycaps and things.
( also might swap out some of the reds for blacks while i'm at it )

this is pretty much how my QFR sits now.

I'd really like to change the reds to blacks, but the cost of that would pretty much require me to buy a donor board for the amount of switches that I would need.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts everyone. I appreciated it..I'm looking to try to get them to be original keycaps though..Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> [Update] - Woo! TigerImports does have the original keycaps to the Ducky Shine 3! Paid 6 dollars for the key caps which included shipping. Was about $2.10 each for the key caps. Rest shipping & handling.


That's worked out great. Nice one Simca. (Also good to see your old avatar back. NOW I KNOW WHO YOU ARE from my lurking days.)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> That's worked out great. Nice one Simca. (Also good to see your old avatar back. NOW I KNOW WHO YOU ARE from my lurking days.)


???????

This is a brand new avatar.


----------



## djriful

I feel like spray paint my 6Gv2 plastic body to white.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ???????
> 
> This is a brand new avatar.


....Hm. Must have been somebody else with the Front Mission avatar or something then. :/


----------



## Simca

I've had similar avatars in the past, but not this one in particular. I go with avatars of stuff I'm into or what catches my eye or I think represents me in some way.

This one caught my eye and I think it represents me very well.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've had similar avatars in the past, but not this one in particular. I go with avatars of stuff I'm into or what catches my eye or I think represents me in some way.
> 
> This one caught my eye and I think it represents me very well.


Yes, no?



Spoiler: Off-topic


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm gonna basically copy my QFR design onto my XT
> 
> Paint the case blue,get some white keycaps and spice it up a bit.
> Basically keep a blue frame and mostly white keycaps
> ( except get legend keycaps this time, since I use my XT at work )
> what do you guys think?
> 
> I have the paint, only cost would be time and about $60 for the keycaps and things.
> ( also might swap out some of the reds for blacks while i'm at it )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is pretty much how my QFR sits now.
> 
> I'd really like to change the reds to blacks, but the cost of that would pretty much require me to buy a donor board for the amount of switches that I would need.


You could save some $ buying the banggood white caps that I have. They are 17 or so dollars but take 3 weeks or so to get to you. They have a slightly rough texture to them, if that matters to you. And you can buy ~110 black switches for around 50 if you know where to look.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You could save some $ buying the banggood white caps that I have. They are 17 or so dollars but take 3 weeks or so to get to you. They have a slightly rough texture to them, if that matters to you. And you can buy ~110 black switches for around 50 if you know where to look.


You can get Blacks for even cheaper than that. When I desoldered a bunch of old Wyse boards, I sold the Blacks from them for $0.25 each. WhiskeyTango on GH may still have some as well and was selling them for around the same price.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You can get Blacks for even cheaper than that. When I desoldered a bunch of old Wyse boards, I sold the Blacks from them for $0.25 each. WhiskeyTango on GH may still have some as well and was selling them for around the same price.


I was meaning new blacks, but yeah, you can get scavenged blacks for even less. Depends on what he wants to do.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, though with all the work of desoldering, might as well just get a bag of $10 springs and lube them while i'm at it. Cheapest way to go anyway.

though i'm not really fond of the textured keycaps.

I'm thinking of ordering some front printed white caps from Qtan, and then get the colored keys I need from WASD.

Though if its cheaper, I may just go all WASD since I can get custom lettering and all that done, but the lazering does leave a slight texture on the caps.

I'd also swap out the LEDs, they are WAY too bright, to the point they almost hurt your eyes if you look at them directly.

probably go either blue white or yellow or green if I can swap them out.
My work keyboard is so lame to the one I have at home.
( and I like the XT better than the QFR, so much that i'm thinkiing of buying another XT to replace my QFR )


----------



## HPE1000

What leds do these keyboards need? I want 3 white ones to swap out the red ones.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, no?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off-topic


That's Levy from Black Lagoon; Simca's current avatar is a character from Front Mission Evolved I believe. (Only recognise it as a concept art/ illustration from researching a while ago. Don't quote me on that.)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What leds do these keyboards need? I want 3 white ones to swap out the red ones.


i'm not 100% sure on the sizes, the win lock lights up when activated, and above the num pad there are 3 indicator leds, just by looking they seem to be 2mm, but I won't know for sure until i tear the board apart. while it on the desk and the angle you see them they don't look to bright, but in a dark room they can easily light up the bezel of your monitor depending on how you're situated. and I have my num lock perminately on via autohot key, caps lock is on 90% of the time at work, and never use the scroll lock.
I've also been thinking of just removing the leds entirely, and filling in the holes with some body filler and sanding smooth before repainting, i never look at them anyway.

I always get leds from radioshack, they usually come in little baggies of two, and if you can swap a switch you can swap an led.

and HPE you have the purple and grey keyboard right? if so I have a question for you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What leds do these keyboards need? I want 3 white ones to swap out the red ones.


3mm/T1

Make sure you get the proper resistors as white LEDs are gonna use a different resistor than red LEDs.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm not 100% sure on the sizes, the win lock lights up when activated, and above the num pad there are 3 indicator leds, just by looking they seem to be 2mm, but I won't know for sure until i tear the board apart. while it on the desk and the angle you see them they don't look to bright, but in a dark room they can easily light up the bezel of your monitor depending on how you're situated. and I have my num lock perminately on via autohot key, caps lock is on 90% of the time at work, and never use the scroll lock.
> I've also been thinking of just removing the leds entirely, and filling in the holes with some body filler and sanding smooth before repainting, i never look at them anyway.
> 
> I always get leds from radioshack, they usually come in little baggies of two, and if you can swap a switch you can swap an led.
> 
> and HPE you have the purple and grey keyboard right? if so I have a question for you.


I do, it is currently all white right now, but I do have the purple top and grey keycaps still.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 3mm/T1
> 
> Make sure you get the proper resistors as white LEDs are gonna use a different resistor than red LEDs.


Thanks


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've had similar avatars in the past, but not this one in particular. I go with avatars of stuff I'm into or what catches my eye or I think represents me in some way.
> 
> This one caught my eye and I think it represents me very well.


Yet not as good as mine...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I do, it is currently all white right now, but I do have the purple top and grey keycaps still.
> Thanks


how well do you think that gray will go with white? i'm thining of making my tab, cntrl, alt, caps grey instead of white.

and 2 seconds in paint and this is kinda what I have so far.
I like the idea of legened caps, but I change up my key inputs with autohotkey and my CAD program so often i'm afraid of making custom caps that I'll probably change later.




here is the leds looking straight on, and in a well lit office, the camera has to adjust the exposure due to how bright they are.


----------



## HPE1000

Like this?

Miserable lighting in my room today, sorry it didn't turn out too good.


----------



## Jixr

perfect, thanks for that.

since i'm doing a custom design I just wanna make sure i get it right, though the grey seems kinda bland compared to how colorful the board will end up being.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, no?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off-topic


Doesn't fit my personality, I would never use it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yet not as good as mine...


Yours is too good to compete with.


----------



## jokrik

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG0433_zps6701e6ed.jpg.html

Just in







,
pricey but worth it
material feel solid....


----------



## HPE1000

Those look like 3ds cases.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those look like 3ds cases.


When you mention that, it does look like one lol
I'm gonna stop spending for keyboard now








my rig need more attention....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> When you mention that, it does look like one lol
> I'm gonna stop spending for keyboard now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rig need more attention....


Where did you get them from?

I am not going to bother until gta5 comes to the pc


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> When you mention that, it does look like one lol
> I'm gonna stop spending for keyboard now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my rig need more attention....


Yeah, you should probably just give all your keyboards away to me.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where did you get them from?
> 
> I am not going to bother until gta5 comes to the pc


There you go
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keyboard-Carry-BAG-for-Tenkeyless-87-key-or-small-keyboards-Black-and-Gray-color-/271306520583?

I heard its coming at the end of the year from one of my games supplier

I want to convert to classy rig, no more big mod on the case or any flashy lighting
just want it simple, thats why I'm ordering a caselabs
which has a consequence of changing the whole water cooling component

as far as the main components , I wont change anything until one more generation
my cpu and gpu still solid rock to run my 1440p games at max

hows ergo panda clear or whatever you call treating you?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> There you go
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keyboard-Carry-BAG-for-Tenkeyless-87-key-or-small-keyboards-Black-and-Gray-color-/271306520583?
> 
> I heard its coming at the end of the year from one of my games supplier
> 
> I want to convert to classy rig, no more big mod on the case or any flashy lighting
> just want it simple, thats why I'm ordering a caselabs
> which has a consequence of changing the whole water cooling component
> 
> as far as the main components , I wont change anything until one more generation
> my cpu and gpu still solid rock to run my 1440p games at max
> 
> hows ergo panda clear or whatever you call treating you?


I bookmarked that, might pick one up later if I need it, thanks









I only have ghetto greens right now, I am going to go ergo clears when I get a poker, the case for it has already been made and is in the process of being anodized right now and I don't know when it is showing up. I decided to let it be a christmas present so I am not going to personally see it until then though. I will then get a poker 2 in blacks and maybe convert it to ergo clears. Or I might just buy a gh60 if mechanicalkeyboards has them in stock when they are done and put ergo clears on that and leave the poker 2 stock with blacks and lube them or something, sprits 60% board is also up for consideration.

I have no need to upgrade, I only play probably 4 hours every 2 weeks, and that is usually something like surgeon simulator, l4d2 or cod4. I never can get into the big games like farcry 3 or tomb raider even though I have them, I just do not find them all too interesting


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bookmarked that, might pick one up later if I need it, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have ghetto greens right now, I am going to go ergo clears when I get a poker, the case for it has already been made and is in the process of being anodized right now and I don't know when it is showing up. I decided to let it be a christmas present so I am not going to personally see it until then though. I will then get a poker 2 in blacks and maybe convert it to ergo clears. Or I might just buy a gh60 if mechanicalkeyboards has them in stock when they are done and put ergo clears on that and leave the poker 2 stock with blacks and lube them or something, sprits 60% board is also up for consideration.
> 
> I have no need to upgrade, I only play probably 4 hours every 2 weeks, and that is usually something like surgeon simulator, l4d2 or cod4. I never can get into the big games like farcry 3 or tomb raider even though I have them, I just do not find them all too interesting


So do I, thats why I've no need for main components upgrade
All I care about now is aesthetic, just like keyboard

man you should check out the new originative website, they have dolch keyset in stock
I'm in love with the keyset but I've no keyboard to put on








but again I could use the extra dollar for my water cooling gear

have you tried a green switch?how does it compare to ghetto greens?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> So do I, thats why I've no need for main components upgrade
> All I care about now is aesthetic, just like keyboard
> 
> man you should check out the new originative website, they have dolch keyset in stock
> I'm in love with the keyset but I've no keyboard to put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but again I could use the extra dollar for my water cooling gear
> 
> have you tried a green switch?how does it compare to ghetto greens?


I have not tried a real green switch personally, I might need to try later on.

And yeah, I saw the dolch keys, I wonder if they would work on a poker because I think those would look the best amazing. I actually bought those springs for the ghetto greens on the originative site when it was being worked on so I saw it a bit early (although the dolch were not on there when I used it)


----------



## Jixr

ghetto greens and regular greens feel the exact same. just a spring difference ah la reds/blacks.


----------



## Jixr

painting my XT case blue to match my QFR, and just ordered some white PBT front printed keycaps.

Also swapping out some switches while i'm at it.


----------



## HPE1000

Good luck!


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i couldn't decide on a layout from WASD that I liked, so i just bought some cheaper front prints. I have a set of stealth front prints that look pretty good, so white should look alright, and PBT is a plus.

Worst case i'll throw them on my QFR and get some different ones for work.

Should be neat having two matching keyboards.
the XT has already been sanded and is getting its first layers of paint tonight, then I'll let it dry all night and tomorrow after work I'll start sanding and getting it ready for the second big layer. I may try to get some polish and see if I can shine it up a bit. and it it works out i'll re-do the paint on my QFR as well.


----------



## JayKthnx

got my keycaps.
they so sexy.


----------



## HPE1000

Yes they are, I like the combo.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my keycaps.
> they so sexy.


very nice, a couple of placements there that are playing heck with my CDO

The purple is very appealing, I have myself (now don't chuckle guys...) just ordered a Keycool ML87 II purple backlit with MX Browns, this will be my 3rd board purchase from China, the second one as you know I cannot review until after Christmas.


----------



## Jixr

blah, checked my keyboard case this morning, and some of the paint ran, luckly it was on the back and should be fixable, just more fun sanding work ahead.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blah, checked my keyboard case this morning, and some of the paint ran, luckly it was on the back and should be fixable, just more fun sanding work ahead.


How bad is it? can you take a pic?
I know you guys are absolute CDO perfectionists


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i like my stuff to be as well done as possible.

its not bad, my own fault, with the cold temps this morning the can got cold and when the cans cold the paint comes out a bit thicker, just 3 drops on the bottom of the back of the case. And i'm already at work so I can't do any pictures.
but its not a big deal, the rest of it looks pretty good, so tonight i'll wet sand, and prepare it for the 2nd round of painting.

I'm just a bit worried since with my QFR i had 6 different cases if I messed up, and with my XT I only have one.

Though I did go ahead and swap out a few of the red switches for some black ones.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone win a clack? I didn't


----------



## nubbinator

Nope, no Clack for me. Would have been the best birthday present, but c'est la vie. It's nice to see a fair number of newbies got one though and that most of them seem concerned with what they'll use it on or trading for one they can use with their keyboard instead of a ton of clack flippers.


----------



## Jixr

i didn't bother, if I had got one I would have just tried to trade it for a full keycap set. I've learned i'm not a fan of novelty keys, except for my zelda heart, I have 4 others that are just sitting in a bag though they are some high quality caps.


----------



## phillyd

Haven't been here in a while, missed nearly 2000 posts :O

Stock BlackWidow Tournament



BWT with all new keycaps


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Haven't been here in a while, missed nearly 2000 posts :O
> 
> Stock BlackWidow Tournament
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWT with all new keycaps


Liking all these!







A different take on it is making me like the BlackWidow's body shape.... If only it didn't use the same strange bottom row key cap sizes...


----------



## phillyd

I like how the bottom row turned out, but I agree. They should've stuck with standard.


----------



## Jixr

any of you guys use macros or over right keys on your keyboards?

Mine work keyboard is set up to the program i use
F1=enter
F2=Backspace
the tilde key = 'U'
Scroll lock opens google.com
my keypad num lock is perminately on, and the key = delete
the keypad + = backspace, and shift+ = +
keypad * = ' and shift keypad* = " ( feet and inches )
shift keypad- = _
also have all my media keys can be used without having to press the function key.

what about you guys?


----------



## nubbinator

I'll get a better pic in time, but here's my modded RK-9000 with Signature Plastic Black on White and Tai Hao White on Blue caps and my 3D printed duck cap:



The RK-9000 has been modded to 62g stickered Clears (with a small handful of 65g) and both case and plate have been painted.


----------



## neo0031

...Which reminds me, where's the KOTM vote thread? Or did I vote already... I lose track. :/


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Which reminds me, where's the KOTM vote thread? Or did I vote already... I lose track. :/


Poll thread

This month's contest


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Poll thread
> 
> This month's contest


Oh yes, thank you.

I've been on the thread and haven't voted... :/ Huh.

*votes*

Should have taken more pics of my keyboard when I had the chance... Could loan the camera again. Or use a photo studio. lol. Since UK has bid farewell to good Sunlight. I want to enter for November and subsequent months...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone win a clack? I didn't


Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!

Drawing Item: Clack Factory Gumrot Keycap (Cherry)

Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!

Drawing Item: Clack Factory Drunken Skull Keycap (Cherry)

Guess I'm lucky


----------



## nubbinator

It seems like people who win always win two. Congrats, super jelly of the Gumrot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!
> 
> Drawing Item: Clack Factory Gumrot Keycap (Cherry)
> 
> Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!
> 
> Drawing Item: Clack Factory Drunken Skull Keycap (Cherry)
> 
> Guess I'm lucky


haha nice


----------



## HPE1000

Sadly I am going to be F5'ing all night in the 4Grabs lol


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!
> 
> Drawing Item: Clack Factory Gumrot Keycap (Cherry)
> 
> Congratulations, your drawing submission was selected!
> 
> Drawing Item: Clack Factory Drunken Skull Keycap (Cherry)
> 
> Guess I'm lucky


Gumrot and Drunken are so nice, gratz man!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So ive had my keyboard for some time now and i've noticed my hands dont hurt as much anymore compared to my scissorswitch, even though the feeling is very similar.

Why is that? its a welcome change, but i dont really understand it.


----------



## fragamemnon

You've grown accustomed to it.

...Dome pleb.


----------



## phillyd

Any ideas for a way to add red to my blackwidow tournament casing? I'd love it if I could keep it black with like cracks in the black that show red behind.


----------



## HPE1000

I am not quite sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not quite sure what you mean by that.


Guessing like this but more subtle.


----------



## Jixr

The easiest way would make it look better would be to sell it and get a better mech.

But really the only way to really do it would be to tape it up and paint it, but even then it would look like crap.
Really without air brushing it would just be black with a bunch of random red lines all in it.


----------



## neo0031

Is the blackwidow backplated? If so, spray that red?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any ideas for a way to add red to my blackwidow tournament casing? I'd love it if I could keep it black with like cracks in the black that show red behind.


I would suggest a solid red paintjob, then follow it with a crackled black topcoat. The crackle will allow the red to show through. Afterwards, clearcoat the whole thing.

There are a number of crackle-ready paints out there, or you can find any number of online tutorials to create a crackled effect.

I got the idea from this video:


----------



## Jixr

it would make the case highly textured though, and really the case does not have enough of a surface area to pull it off without making it look bad


----------



## TheMadProfessor

There are varying levels and depths of crackling you can get, from the very large to the nearly hammered texture size. All it takes is time, paitience, and experimentation.

Or the right crackle paint.

To address the texture issue, this is why you use a clearcoat (and probably a heavy dose of it). Clearcoating, or even a thick polyurethane, can smooth all that texture out depending on how thick it gets put on.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You've grown accustomed to it.
> 
> ...Dome pleb.


my MX blues would like a word with you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Guessing like this but more subtle.


aaah the old naga, good memories. Thats the mouse i used when I was pulling world firsts.

Good times.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> There are varying levels and depths of crackling you can get, from the very large to the nearly hammered texture size. All it takes is time, paitience, and experimentation.
> 
> Or the right crackle paint.
> 
> To address the texture issue, this is why you use a clearcoat (and probably a heavy dose of it). Clearcoating, or even a thick polyurethane, can smooth all that texture out depending on how thick it gets put on.


thick clear coats followed by sanding, smoothing and polishing. it'll take a while, but it'd be worth the effort.


----------



## Jixr

but at the end of the day, its still a razor gamer-bro product.

might as well go find a lava type vinyl sheet and just cut to fit.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm not a fan of Razer products myself, but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be. Who am I to tell him what to like?


----------



## HPE1000

I had no issues with my blackwidow for the 6 or so months I had it, and my deathadder has been rock solid except for its coating needing to be sanded off.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> but at the end of the day, its still a razor gamer-bro product.
> 
> might as well go find a lava type vinyl sheet and just cut to fit.


----------



## Jixr

don't get me wrong, I own and use razor products every day, and aside from the synapse software ( which I don't know anyone who loves it, and despite the website, the latest version of synapse for OSX won't work ) their hardware isn't bad, but in the case of their keyboards, there are much better options with other brands than razors offerings in the keyboard department.

( I have a naga epic that I use at work every day, as its the only mouse I have found that fits all my needs, and yes, I've used the logitech g600 and it is not up to par as the naga, also tested it against a wired naga and the new naga )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> don't get me wrong, I own and use razor products every day, and aside from the synapse software ( which I don't know anyone who loves it, and despite the website, the latest version of synapse for OSX won't work ) their hardware isn't bad, but in the case of their keyboards, there are much better options with other brands than razors offerings in the keyboard department.
> 
> ( I have a naga epic that I use at work every day, as its the only mouse I have found that fits all my needs, and yes, I've used the logitech g600 and it is not up to par as the naga, also tested it against a wired naga and the new naga )


I love the synapse software....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I love the synapse software....


Oh, good for you!


----------



## phillyd

The BlackWidow touornament is inexpensive, sturdy, lacking in macros, but has media keys. Its only downfall is the keycaps, which I replaced cheaply. I'd rather have this board than any other offerings for a sub-$100 TKL. I like that it's razer, and I like it's look. If you don't like Razer keyboards, don't buy one.

Thanks to those of you who gave the painting tips. Might just stencil a pattern and spray paint something interesting on it. The backplate would be cool to paint too though.

I'll also replace the logo LED sometime in the future from green to red.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any ideas for a way to add red to my blackwidow tournament casing? I'd love it if I could keep it black with like cracks in the black that show red behind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The BlackWidow touornament is inexpensive, sturdy, lacking in macros, but has media keys. Its only downfall is the keycaps, which I replaced cheaply. I'd rather have this board than any other offerings for a sub-$100 TKL. I like that it's razer, and I like it's look. If you don't like Razer keyboards, don't buy one.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who gave the painting tips. Might just stencil a pattern and spray paint something interesting on it. The backplate would be cool to paint too though.
> 
> I'll also replace the logo LED sometime in the future from green to red.


I'm not sure if it would work, but you could maybe also paint the case red, then use black plasti-dip. Then you could cut / peel away the plasti-dip to show the cracks behind it.

If you wanted fine cracks this may be difficult though.


----------



## Simca

Have my keys back on my keyboard!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The BlackWidow touornament is inexpensive, sturdy, lacking in macros, but has media keys. Its only downfall is the keycaps, which I replaced cheaply. I'd rather have this board than any other offerings for a sub-$100 TKL. I like that it's razer, and I like it's look. If you don't like Razer keyboards, don't buy one.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who gave the painting tips. Might just stencil a pattern and spray paint something interesting on it. The backplate would be cool to paint too though.
> 
> I'll also replace the logo LED sometime in the future from green to red.


Well, whatever you decide to do, you'd better post pics of the process!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Have my keys back on my keyboard!


I hope you learned your lesson


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Have my keys back on my keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you learned your lesson
Click to expand...

Yes... Use a mesh sink strainer next time!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Woot, just got my Roccat Ryos MK Pro Brown.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'll be documenting it and possibly entering KOTM


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone know where I can get keys for my Das keyboard? Looking for red and white WASD keys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Tried out a few of the mech KB's at the Tiger DIrect store the other day and I still can't figure out what is so great about them? Granted they feel more direct and less squirmy than the membrane KB's but considering the level of obsession some guys have over mech KB's I was expecting something a little more dramatic. I'm still going with one very soon (probably the K95) but I really don't see what all the fuss is about. At the end of the day a KB is a KB in my opinion. The old Sidewinder X6 I'm typing this on right now still works great for me...


----------



## JayKthnx

I think it's a combination of a typing feel that grows on you over time, as well as how customizable the keyboards are. there's a lot of online support for modification to mech kb's from swapping keycaps for novelty designs all the way down to trimming plastic off of cherry stabilizers to change how they feel. for a lot of the people in this thread, I'd feel safe to say it's not actually as much of an obsession as it is a hobby.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm definitely getting a mechanical next (paints starting to come off my Sidewinder keys) and I really like the look and design of the K95. Guess I was just expecting something more dramatic at the store but its hard to judge something after five minutes' use. Of the ones I tried I seemed to like the Cherry MX Red's the best but again, just wasn't blown away or anything.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't really know what sparked my interest, I remember seeing a blackwidow on a shelf at bestbuy and it had the little cutout on the arrow keys to try them. It was mx blues and I liked them a lot, later on I got one and I did like it, but I wouldn't say I was crazy about mechanical keyboard and even at that time I kind of laughed or just didn't understand the people who were that into it.

After I got it, I had a friend who had a g15 try it and he fell in love with it and bought a cooler master tk blue switch and he liked it, my brother also got a mechanical right after also. I still wasn't big into them at that point though, around 6 or so months later I got rid of the blackwidow and got a quickfire rapid and put all black blank keycaps on it and bought a zoidberg escape keycap, that was where it started...

That was just just two months ago, since then I got a 1989 model m, another quickfire rapid, a couple keycap sets, some novelty keycaps, I bought an all aluminum case for another keyboard that I am going to buy soon. I got a soldering iron and supplies and modded that second quickfire rapid, I got replacement tops for the quickfires and painted two of them. I just don't think it is going to stop but I don't care, it is fun


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That is cool! People are just into different things I suppose and honestly those interests change over time. I used to think water cooling was silly too and then I got into it and was hooked. As I said, I'll be getting a K95 soon and I hope I get as into it as you!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That is cool! People are just into different things I suppose and honestly those interests change over time. I used to think water cooling was silly too and then I got into it and was hooked. As I said, I'll be getting a K95 soon and I hope I get as into it as you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't really know what sparked my interest, I remember seeing a blackwidow on a shelf at bestbuy and it had the little cutout on the arrow keys to try them. It was mx blues and I liked them a lot, later on I got one and I did like it, but I wouldn't say I was crazy about mechanical keyboard and even at that time I kind of laughed or just didn't understand the people who were that into it.


Actually, same here. I also laughed at people with mechanical keyboards but i never knew they could be silent ...
Until i tried out a MX Red RK9000 when i was shopping with my friend and it really sweeped me off my feet, it was something i couldn't explain. Even though i didn't like mechanical as much as i do now but it's still something that's hard to explain. It's kinda like a inexplicable love story, except of a man with small budgets and a RK9000







If i had full red/black/brown/blue cherry stabilizer keyboards though, i wouldn't have liked it. They are too mushy
Green next!


----------



## jokrik

wait til you have the thing for korean custom...
my wallet is crying loud as I type....

TBH, its just a keyboard at the end of the day, we use it to type
I realise this since last night when I watched my stacks of keyboards display while I have 3 more keyboards coming and only use one of it...
and I still dont know why I want more of em....


----------



## DaveLT

I don't give a damn for korean customs because TBH, i hate everything korean. The only motivation for me buying a 27" korean IPS is because it's cheap


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm definitely getting a mechanical next (paints starting to come off my Sidewinder keys) and I really like the look and design of the K95. Guess I was just expecting something more dramatic at the store but its hard to judge something after five minutes' use. Of the ones I tried I seemed to like the Cherry MX Red's the best but again, just wasn't blown away or anything.


I suppose part of your problem, is you are coming from what is a great rubber dome keyboard, my previous was a Sidewinder X4, and the response time and quality was exceptional.
To me a keyboard is about ergonomics and speed, and mechanical keys can offer an increased typing speed, and the vast customisation allows for comfort to be placed foremost. for example wrist rests are often overlooked or poorly implemented on many keyboards, a lot of those little wedges (like the x4) are just too short to be effective, and depending on your hands/strength different switch types will enable you to type longer between breaks, due to a decreased fatigue and not having to bottom out the keys.

Anyway best of luck, and enjoy the K95 which is a beautiful beast, if a little on the pricey side for my liking.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I don't give a damn for korean customs because TBH, i hate everything korean. The only motivation for me buying a 27" korean IPS is because it's cheap


Wow, I've finally found you, my fellow comrade of hate...!

(Let's not get into it though, or it'll turn into a racially offensive discussion. I get you man, I get ya.)


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Wow, I've finally found you, my fellow comrade of hate...!
> 
> (Let's not get into it though, or it'll turn into a racially offensive discussion. I get you man, I get ya.)


I think my LG TV and Nexus 4 just Lolled!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I think my LG TV and Nexus 4 just Lolled!


I hate to elaborate, but I actually don't have a problem with Korean products and manufacturing. But rather....

Yeah I should stop. Don't want to get banned for silly reasons.


----------



## JayKthnx

I know that feel, neo.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I hate to elaborate, but I actually don't have a problem with Korean products and manufacturing. But rather....
> 
> Yeah I should stop. Don't want to get banned for silly reasons.


I feel you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I know that feel, neo.


Same.


----------



## chino1974

Guys which would you prefer ? Levetron Mech5 or a Corsair K60 ? I have both in house. Really like the Mech 5 as that's what I'm using right now. Just picked up the k60 BNIB for a steal. I looked around and found that the k60 seemed to have some issues. But the one I have here like I said is brand new andseems to be running just fine so far.


----------



## Jixr

the mech 5 looks cheap and super cheezy, but the k60 is not fully mechanical, so therefore i'd rather take the mech5, despite its hidious looks. or sell both and pick up something a bit better.

also, here is a quick snap of my blue XT
waiting on some caps to come in, and this weekend i'm going to be adding some more layers of paint, try my hand at polishing it up, and maybe attempting to swap out the LED's for some blue ones.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, if it is possible that would be the way to go. Unless you do like the looks of the mech 5, then by all means keep it.


----------



## neo0031

One of my friend is also set on the Mech 5 w/ blacks no matter how better other deals are and all.. He wants the Mech 5 to match his rig and he wants the "modular" keyboard bits and bobs... Aesthetics are subjective I know, but a more plain looking keyboard goes with EVERYTHING, as oppose to a Mech 5 being suited for a case like Aerocool Mechatron (his case)...

I would pick a full shady mechanical over the K60 any day though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the mech 5 looks cheap and super cheezy, but the k60 is not fully mechanical, so therefore i'd rather take the mech5, despite its hidious looks. or sell both and pick up something a bit better.
> 
> also, here is a quick snap of my blue XT
> waiting on some caps to come in, and this weekend i'm going to be adding some more layers of paint, try my hand at polishing it up, and maybe attempting to swap out the LED's for some blue ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice, I will be interested in your led swap if you do it


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> One of my friend is also set on the Mech 5 w/ blacks no matter how better other deals are and all.. He wants the Mech 5 to match his rig and he wants the "modular" keyboard bits and bobs... Aesthetics are subjective I know, but a more plain looking keyboard goes with EVERYTHING, as oppose to a Mech 5 being suited for a case like Aerocool Mechatron (his case)...
> 
> I would pick a full shady mechanical over the K60 any day though.


I would much rather have a RK9000 anyday over a K60 and a shady keyboard like the Mech5. Googled it and i nearly barfed


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I would much rather have a RK9000 anyday over a K60 and a shady keyboard like the Mech5. Googled it and i nearly barfed


I threw up a little in my mouth too. Sad to know that Slick from LinusTechTips uses it at work.... *ug*

My friend can't be convinced, even if he is presented with Ducky Shines and CM QuickFires at almost half the price... (The Mech 5 is not available in the UK, therefore only Amazon US or eBay. Both needs shipping and custom almost doubling the cost of what it's worth...)


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I threw up a little in my mouth too. Sad to know that Slick from LinusTechTips uses it at work.... *ug*
> 
> My friend can't be convinced, even if he is presented with Ducky Shines and CM QuickFires at almost half the price... (The Mech 5 is not available in the UK, therefore only Amazon US or eBay. Both needs shipping and custom almost doubling the cost of what it's worth...)


I'd take the Mech5 for $50!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'd take the Mech5 for $50!


...and this bro of mine is about to pay around $150+++ for it. (note the extra pluses).

Now knoweth why my conscience hurt and why I lose sleep at night.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice, I will be interested in your led swap if you do it


I don't have any pics ( the keyboard is at work )but the 3 leds in the upper right corner are basically just soldered in with rubber standoffs holding them up, so that should be pretty easy to swap, the Win lock should be about the same as well.

I have a few LEDS laying around, and if it works i'll remove the reds and replace them with some color of some sort. I think maybe one green, one blue, and one yellow or something. I like the "crayola" style my keyobards tend to have.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...and this bro of mine is about to pay around $150+++ for it. (note the extra pluses).
> 
> Now knoweth why my conscience hurt and why I lose sleep at night.


I'm a firm believer that we all must learn the hard way, to move on in life. If he always just went to you for PC part recommendations, he would never know exactly WHY to avoid some products/companies! At least your heart is in the right place.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm a firm believer that we all must learn the hard way, to move on in life. If he always just went to you for PC part recommendations, he would never know exactly WHY to avoid some products/companies! At least your heart is in the right place.


Oh how you know my heart. Your words are music. Yes, I really want him to get the right thing, but we ALL do learn the hard way. I did with my rig. But at least I know how do get it right this January.

On keyboards, I know to never get UK layout again. Or boards using weird caps sizes. We all learn.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should find a Model M and beat him with it. Only then will he learn the true value of a normal, not-stupid keyboard.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You should find a Model M and beat him with it. Only then will he learn the true value of a normal, not-stupid keyboard.


I should find a Model M... period.







Want to try what it's all about. Or, find it a new home, if you know what I mean.


----------



## nubbinator

Don't even bother with a Model M. Get a Model F, either a PC AT or one with a Soarer's mod. Model Ms are toys compared to the awesomeness of the F.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So does anybody here have this KB?



Its between this and the G710 for me but I really just like the looks of the Corsair much better and it would go great with my M60 mouse. DOn't ever really hear too much about it around here though...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So does anybody here have this KB?
> 
> 
> 
> Its between this and the G710 for me but I really just like the looks of the Corsair much better and it would go great with my M60 mouse. DOn't ever really hear too much about it around here though...




I has it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How do you like it?


----------



## connectwise

I dislike it wobbling, red switches, cap lock indicator, macro button location/level in relation to main area, poor macro software, and red switch. Other than that, it does its job well.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dislike it wobbling, red switches, cap lock indicator, macro button location/level in relation to main area, poor macro software, and red switch. Other than that, it does its job well.


This was an excellent post. Just the right amount of snarkiness and sass mixed in with a handful of truth and sprinkled with a dash of double entendre.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dislike it wobbling, red switches, cap lock indicator, macro button location/level in relation to main area, poor macro software, and red switch. Other than that, it does its job well.


So what you're saying is, you don't like red switches. Why buy this thing before testing out red switches? :?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I would grab the corsair over the G710 though, maybe with the brown options (if they do that on the 95)
as for your wobble connectwise, did you not try an RMA there? Because the one's in stores over here don't wobble.

p.s. it's not aluminium but it has a metal base (finish) and is incredibly cheap and sturdy, the Flashget G600, no backlighting although it's a modders dream


----------



## sprower

I'm really enjoying my k70. No wobble, <3 reds, volume roller, easy to clean.

No macros on the 70 tho so I can't comment on all that.

Lock indicators not being on the keys annoys my ocd and the untextured keys feel cheap. Otherwise great board.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dislike it wobbling, red switches, cap lock indicator, macro button location/level in relation to main area, poor macro software, and red switch. Other than that, it does its job well.


lol.....
it does look cool though


----------



## Jixr

I had one, eneded up returning it

- it had wobble issues, and you had to twist it to get it into shape to lay flat on a desk,
red switches, looks, and cherrry stabilizers is a preference thing, but worth noting
- non-standard keycaps
- macro keys dont follow traditional key cap heights
- I disliked how the main keyboard was allum, but the macro area was plastic
+ nice and heavy
+/- really bright backlighting
+ can pick which keys you want to light up
+ usb pass through
- crazy thick cable, to the point its destracting like, 3/8" or so
overall its pretty good, but all the add on features coudn't cover up the wobble issue, ended up replacing it with a quickfire XT at half the price


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I had one, eneded up returning it
> 
> - it had wobble issues, and you had to twist it to get it into shape to lay flat on a desk,
> red switches, looks, and cherrry stabilizers is a preference thing, but worth noting
> - non-standard keycaps
> - macro keys dont follow traditional key cap heights
> - I disliked how the main keyboard was allum, but the macro area was plastic
> + nice and heavy
> +/- really bright backlighting
> + can pick which keys you want to light up
> + usb pass through
> - crazy thick cable, to the point its destracting like, 3/8" or so
> overall its pretty good, but all the add on features coudn't cover up the wobble issue, ended up replacing it with a quickfire XT at half the price


I suppose that is my main issue with the Corsair keyboards, they are overpriced for what you get. However I suppose it is like anything that has a certain design look rather than being a standard board, it has that whole keys free from the shell thing going on, (Flashget 600 and a keyboard called LBOTS Mechanic do the same thing but not on aluminium)


----------



## Jixr

I actually love the non-cased switches or whatever you wanna call them where they are on top of the board. Makes it easy to clean and I like the look of it.

There is a keyboard on banggood that looks to be alluminum with the switches mounted on top, but the quality looks like crap. if it were cheaper or better quality i would buy, and worst case harvest the switches or something.


----------



## skupples

Good news from the Tiger Direct (CES) Bash!

Cherry is getting ready to dump tons of in house made boards on the USA for the "gamer" market...

The designs were glorious to say the least! Aparently their product is mostly being used for commercial applications in the US right now. If you go down to NAPA or the like of car part stores you are likely seeing Cherry brand keyboards under the rubber mats.


----------



## anubis1127

Indeed. Cherry have been used on commercial POS systems for years. I still have a Cherry mech board with CC reader on it from a bar I used to work at several years ago now.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I actually love the non-cased switches or whatever you wanna call them where they are on top of the board. Makes it easy to clean and I like the look of it.
> 
> There is a keyboard on banggood that looks to be alluminum with the switches mounted on top, but the quality looks like crap. if it were cheaper or better quality i would buy, and worst case harvest the switches or something.


Isn't it the FlashGet G600? I would much rather have a Keycool 87


----------



## Jixr

yeah the flashget, it looks kinda neat, but the rounded corners look un-even, and i'm pretty sure the metal is just painted steel.


----------



## BakerMan1971

here have someone's video review of the Flashget 



 reviewer says its pretty heavy

the banggood site is where I am getting my keycool 87 II from, previous purchases have gone fine.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, but all the reviews i've seen have been general keyboard stuff, not the nitty gritty details I like.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, but all the reviews i've seen have been general keyboard stuff, not the nitty gritty details I like.


Ok I will review the Keycool when it gets here, what nitty gritty do you want to know?


----------



## Paradigm84

If you haven't already voted, there's not long left.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1430618/keyboard-of-the-month-october-13


----------



## Jixr

I don't care for the keycool, it just seems like any other traditional TKL

Basically I've come to expect apple quality out of everything I buy, if there is more than 3 things I don't like about it, i return it.

And I can't yet come to bring myself to spend a few hundo on an alum case for my tkl


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't care for the keycool, it just seems like any other traditional TKL
> 
> Basically I've come to expect apple quality out of everything I buy, if there is more than 3 things I don't like about it, i return it.
> 
> And I can't yet come to bring myself to spend a few hundo on an alum case for my tkl


thats cool matey, but I would still like to know what nitty gritty you would like to see, can only improve how I review stuff, after all those many many 1 review I have done
(yes thats bad English and yes I only ever did one review







)


----------



## Jixr

Well, since I typically pull apart my keyboards, at least saying what stabilizers they use, the keycap quality, any annoying quirks or problems, how easy it would be to mod, if they use standard keycap sizes, the finish quality, etc.

most people just read whats off the box, and for the love of god, no one cares about unboxing videos.


----------



## BakerMan1971

yeah that gets me too, when they get all gooey undoing the flaps slowly etc etc....
ok I will get to work on the key puller and review it to within an inch of invalidating the warranty, how about that?









I believe that many of these manufacturers at least work off a standard frame/layout, which would for the most part make the keyboard fit into the many custom cases that are available, so while the keycool is another base board, the possibility for modding is there.

Cases like these spring to mind.
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=44


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i would love a vortex case, though I know Filcos fit right in them, My QFR might need a little modding since the filco has a fixed cable and the QFR does not. but that shouldn't be too bad, and worse case just drill a hole for the cable to go through as it will be on the back and you never see it.


----------



## Mysticode

Looks like Rosewill is showcasing a new keyboard or two at Blizzcon:

"After a largely successful release of the RK-9000, RK-9000i, RK-9100 illuminated keyboard mechanical keyboards, Rosewill is showing the Apollo RK-9100x Mechanical Keyboard series and STRIKER RK-6000 mechanical keyboard. Apollo RK-9100x will have Cherry MX blue or brown and come illuminated in red or blue backlighting. It is fully programmable with macro support, multiple profile support, n-key rollover via a braided USB cable with gold connectors, USB pass-through ports, removable wrist wrest, and wrapped in a rubber textured enclosure. The STRIKER RK-6000 mechanical keyboard will also have fully programmable keys with macro support and include 8 textured keys for quick key location.
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/rosewill-debuts-new-pc-gear-gamers-blizzcon_128201#wi3MQg7mQwarddYU.99"

Looks like it's another one of those generic OEM mechanical keyboards with Rosewill's logo slapped on it. Anyone know who makes these? I've seen them exact same chassis from other companies as well.


----------



## Jixr

ew, from that picture those look awful.


----------



## nubbinator

The Apollo RK-9100x is just a Qpad, same as the Monoprice mechanical keyboard and the STRIKER RK-6000 looks like an Azio Levetron Clicker in ANSI instead of ISO or this cheap DSI mech with the Azio's body.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I would grab the corsair over the G710 though, maybe with the brown options (if they do that on the 95)
> as for your wobble connectwise, did you not try an RMA there? Because the one's in stores over here don't wobble.
> 
> p.s. it's not aluminium but it has a metal base (finish) and is incredibly cheap and sturdy, the Flashget G600, no backlighting although it's a modders dream


No I won't try RMA, never did my previous board b/c it's my only board. I'm not willing to give time up from my daily use to rma.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> So what you're saying is, you don't like red switches. Why buy this thing before testing out red switches? :?


Why buy this thing (k95)? Because I needed it. Red switches is just a drawback, not a deal breaker over what I need.


----------



## Jixr

if you pick it up and kinda twist it you can get it to lay flat.

Although from what I could tell, its the feet placement that was the root of the problem, i'm sure if you got some rubber feet that were more on the ends that it would work out better.

though to be fair, part of my returning the k95 was because of the switches, I used to love blues until I discovered the double tap issue, now i'm exclusively reds/blacks

also note that thing is a desk eater, makes my 27" monitors look tiny, and would easily be as wide/wider than a 22-24" 1080 monitor.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Apollo RK-9100x is just a Qpad, same as the Monoprice mechanical keyboard and the STRIKER RK-6000 looks like an Azio Levetron Clicker in ANSI instead of ISO or this cheap DSI mech with the Azio's body.


you beat me to it mr Nubbinator, they do look just like the qpad, and while they might not be the prettiest, they are at least functional.


----------



## draterrojam

got it for like $35 (razer tournament edition) and was tired of the stupid cable. Took it apart, and "fixed" it. Looks ok. Hope it holds up.

Just turned the board inside there to the side. Hooked up a spare mini usb cable I had and wrapped it around one of the posts inside to give it a little sturdiness so it doesn't break if it gets yanked. Looks pretty good so far. Don't know if there is a risk or shorting, anyone know? Don't want to ruin the computer lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Regarding the new Rosewill boards, why do they insist on the gold-plated connector? Gold on the contacts is fine so they don't corrode, and the braids look quite nice, but the gold on the plug that doesn't conduct anything is absolutely pointless.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Regarding the new Rosewill boards, why do they insist on the gold-plated connector? Gold on the contacts is fine so they don't corrode, and the braids look quite nice, but the gold on the plug that doesn't conduct anything is absolutely pointless.


If you mean the USB connector it's because gold is malleable and keeps good contact with the USB port.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I mean the outside part of the plug. The contacts can be gold, fine, but the metal part holding it in place can be aluminium and work just as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I mean the outside part of the plug. The contacts can be gold, fine, but the metal part holding it in place can be aluminium and work just as well.


Yeah, that's what I meant, it keeps the USB connector more secure in the USB port as the gold can change shape very slightly to fit the USB port better.

It also makes the product look more expensive.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Really? Well why not use caesium or gallium? Also the expensive part. It makes your components appeal to women. (CAUSE WOMEN LOVE SHINY THINGS AMIRITE)


----------



## eyesmiles

Thought I'd share some GMK Dolch fun


----------



## HPE1000

I either want those or the toxic keys, I am not sure yet.


----------



## eyesmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I either want those or the toxic keys, I am not sure yet.


Can't go wrong with either, except it'll be awhile before Dan's Toxic GB will take off since Nathan's set is still underway.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Regarding the new Rosewill boards, why do they insist on the gold-plated connector? Gold on the contacts is fine so they don't corrode, and the braids look quite nice, but the gold on the plug that doesn't conduct anything is absolutely pointless.


It's a gimmick. Does nothing, is cheap to do, and gives them a fancy sale point.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I either want those or the toxic keys, I am not sure yet.


Go Dolch, its GMK made
thick DS ABS its the perfect pair for clicky keyboard to me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Go Dolch, its GMK made
> thick DS ABS its the perfect pair for clicky keyboard to me


It's going on mx black which might be changed to clears down the road.


----------



## Mysticode

CM Storm is having a sale on their website, CM Quickfire Ultimate Blue and Brown, for $110. I havn't been tracking the price of these very closely, is this a good discount?

As well, talking about QPads/Rosewill etc, does anyone else feel that the CM Quickfire Ultimates look somewhat similar? The caps/num/scroll area reminds me of something cheap that QPad does.


----------



## HPE1000

I have never liked that look that cm does on the corner of the tk and ultimate. On a slightly related note, they listed the switch tester on their website, although you cannot buy it yet I think I will get it for displaying keycaps.


----------



## Mysticode

Yeah they posted about the key tester on Reddit, it's sold out until December!


----------



## HPE1000

I think it is 15 with a 15 dollar coupon for a mechanical keyboard from them, I will most likely just give that out to someone on here since I don't think I need another cm keyboard


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> got it for like $35 (razer tournament edition) and was tired of the stupid cable. Took it apart, and "fixed" it. Looks ok. Hope it holds up.
> 
> Just turned the board inside there to the side. Hooked up a spare mini usb cable I had and wrapped it around one of the posts inside to give it a little sturdiness so it doesn't break if it gets yanked. Looks pretty good so far. Don't know if there is a risk or shorting, anyone know? Don't want to ruin the computer lol.


If you left the wire insulated and nothing metal can touch other metal things, it should be fine

$35 was a great deal. I might do something similar with the cord on mine, as the micro USB port is stretching out a bit on mine. It would be a shame to not use the braided cable though. Wish they had made it connect flat and not at an angle.

Get some keycaps for that sucker, that's the biggest downfall of that KB

Here's mine:


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, since I typically pull apart my keyboards, at least saying what stabilizers they use, the keycap quality, any annoying quirks or problems, how easy it would be to mod, if they use standard keycap sizes, the finish quality, etc.
> 
> most people just read whats off the box, and for the love of god, no one cares about unboxing videos.


These are major details that make or break a keyboard yet nobody who reviews them actually talk about it. I would like you to review keyboards though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> you beat me to it mr Nubbinator, they do look just like the qpad, and while they might not be the prettiest, they are at least functional.


Ugly but at least cheap. I still would buy a Costar-made keyboard though. That or a Keycool 87
http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Blackhawk-Blue-11-147-192-021.jpg
Anyone seen this? Never ever really took notice of the standard blackhawk but they definitely look very much like a CM 690 II. The hotswap bay and the way the switches are placed isn't helping either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Regarding the new Rosewill boards, why do they insist on the gold-plated connector? Gold on the contacts is fine so they don't corrode, and the braids look quite nice, but the gold on the plug that doesn't conduct anything is absolutely pointless.


I don't mind you know but over time it can provide a better fitting. Sometimes that outer shell is used as ground but hey, in digital ground is just nothing (basically, besides there's one contact in the plug itself for ground) so it's useless for improving contact corrosion


----------



## BakerMan1971

That blackhawk is ok but my heart has gone for THIS!!!!

It is about to come out in the UK for 150 quid ooooooh....... thats 40 quid more than my corsair c70 but it would match the rest of my stuff so well!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> That blackhawk is ok but my heart has gone for THIS!!!!
> 
> It is about to come out in the UK for 150 quid ooooooh....... thats 40 quid more than my corsair c70 but it would match the rest of my stuff so well!!!


It looks really awesome. Matches with a Corsair K-keyboard very well LOL. And maybe if bought a HTC One


----------



## Jixr

lots of pretty cases make me wish i would have stuck with a 240 radiator instead of a 360, but I at least have a nice dimastech test bench ( italian made and powder coated ) and its the best quality "case" i've ever used, and holds all my junk.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think brushed aluminium is a must considering the styling of my AOC monitor








might even go for an aluminium case for my mech at some point.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It looks really awesome. Matches with a Corsair K-keyboard very well LOL. And maybe if bought a HTC One


Funny thing about the corsair keyboard, k95, b/c of the white led and the way it's built, you can see so much dust built up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Thought I'd get one of these as they came back in stock:



Also later than expected, but congratulations to Nubbinator for winning the October KOTM.


----------



## user18

Congrats to nubbinator. Lovely board.


----------



## neo0031

Congrats Nubbinator!


----------



## nubbinator

Thanks for the votes. It was a close one. And that's some impressive work by HPE. I hope you enter that one again. I love the amount of work that you put into that keyboard. It's a lot like my RK-9000 I entered a while back and lost with, only with custom caps. It's nice to see someone doing modding to the keyboard itself and not just a paint job.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well done Nubbinator and comiserations to the other entries, which were great, I second what Nubbinator says about HPE's efforts a lot of work there.


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks people and congrats nubbinator!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thought I'd get one of these as they came back in stock:


Do want. I might just end up making a makeshift one by buying switches from WASD since it'll be less expensive for me, being in the states.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Do want. I might just end up making a makeshift one by buying switches from WASD since it'll be less expensive for me, being in the states.


Cooler Master is offering a similar item through their webstore which might interest you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Do want. I might just end up making a makeshift one by buying switches from WASD since it'll be less expensive for me, being in the states.


Qwerkeys are opening up a warehouse in LA soon so the shipping should be more affordable for US consumers.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Qwerkeys are opening up a warehouse in LA soon so the shipping should be more affordable for US consumers.


That will be awesome. Hope to see some more full key sets from them as well. They're, IMO, some of the best ABS caps out there following only GMK/Cherry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Cooler Master is offering a similar item through their webstore which might interest you.


They're all sold out and aren't expecting new stock for a while. You can also join over at geekhack and get in on one of the switch try tours that go sometimes. They're better than a small switch try like that, IMO, since they offer the chance to not only try different switches, but different switches with different weight springs in them.


----------



## Tator Tot

More coming Dec 1st.


----------



## teraflame

How do people feel about the Keycool 84? I'm thinking of switching to a smaller board from a 104 key.


----------



## BakerMan1971

To me the quality of the keycool is up there with the best, I have just ordered an 87 key board, this will be the second keycool, the first will be revealed after Christmas in a review, and I will do the backling 87II when it arrives


----------



## jokrik

Long way to go....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go....




It didn't help that I did it without tweezers and they were black so it was hard to tell where they were on the switch. I think I would go colored next time just so I could see it easier.


----------



## BakerMan1971

forgive my ignorance, but do you just buy the stickers ready on the sheet?
and are they just for dampening bottoming out? I am still learning about all the tweaks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> forgive my ignorance, but do you just buy the stickers ready on the sheet?
> and are they just for dampening bottoming out? I am still learning about all the tweaks


Yeah, they come on a sheet of 128 if I believe.

As for the practical uses, that is tough, some say it is for keeping the switches from wobbling left to right as much, some say it keeps dust out of the switch after you lube it, and some say it is purely for aesthetics(they were sold with clear switch tops before, so you could see it through the top of the switch).


----------



## HPE1000

I wish I would have personally compared them side by side, but there is this mp3 file online that someone did comparing the sound with and without sticker, this is what sold me on them.

http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/ro-59-leftover-sale-stickers-custom-springs-t3591.html#p69943

There is also a video above that post showing a wobbly switch.


----------



## Jixr

spent the weekend working on my XT a bit more, had another issue with the paint in the corner, for some reason paint isnt sticking to one are ( maybe i didn't sand the rubber off enough ) so I'm gonna have to re-sand the paint of the right corner and re-paint.

the rest of it looks good and keycaps are in the mail, but coming from china so I don't know when they will get in.

also swapped out some of the red switches for blacks.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, they come on a sheet of 128 if I believe.
> 
> As for the practical uses, that is tough, some say it is for keeping the switches from wobbling left to right as much, some say it keeps dust out of the switch after you lube it, and some say it is purely for aesthetics(they were sold with clear switch tops before, so you could see it through the top of the switch).


Its all about prestige man lol

yeah my keyboard is xxxxxxx stickered... it sounds cool but now I'm starting to think its not that worthy









and by the way I've just spent the last 15 minutes looking for a spring which droped on the floor... now thats painful....
and I found some other stuff on the way...
stuff....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Its all about prestige man lol
> 
> yeah my keyboard is xxxxxxx stickered... it sounds cool but now I'm starting to think its not that worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way I've just spent the last 15 minutes looking for a spring which droped on the floor... now thats painful....


I am convinced I lost a couple springs(the 80g's not the stock ones) while doing that also


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> spent the weekend working on my XT a bit more, had another issue with the paint in the corner, for some reason paint isnt sticking to one are ( maybe i didn't sand the rubber off enough ) so I'm gonna have to re-sand the paint of the right corner and re-paint.
> 
> the rest of it looks good and keycaps are in the mail, but coming from china so I don't know when they will get in.
> 
> also swapped out some of the red switches for blacks.


Yeah, I noticed even after sanding that some rubber was left behind on my tops but luckily it didn't cause any problems on them. No matter how much I sanded the little patches the rubber was still there it seemed.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers for the info guys, might experiment with that myself should the need arise


----------



## Jixr

yeah, there is one little spot, i would paint, and the paint would just run off it.

Kinda sucks, lots of sanding ahead, but i'll figure it out.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I am going to order a poker 2 this week ^_^

Only problem is, do I get mx black or reds


----------



## RatPatrol01

Browns! Get that tactile goodness!

You should do it though, my Poker II is far and away the best mechy I've gotten my hands on


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Browns! Get that tactile goodness!
> 
> You should do it though, my Poker II is far and away the best mechy I've gotten my hands on


Might as well get green. IMO Browns are for poseurs like really. 1) Hardly feel the tactileness 2) Like reds with sand sprinkled around the keyboard


----------



## HPE1000

I want a linear switch this time, I have blues, ghetto greens and buckling springs already.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Browns! Get that tactile goodness!
> 
> You should do it though, my Poker II is far and away the best mechy I've gotten my hands on
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well get green. IMO Browns are for poseurs like really. 1) Hardly feel the tactileness 2) Like reds with sand sprinkled around the keyboard
Click to expand...

They might not want the tactile click of MX Greens.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Might as well get green. IMO Browns are for poseurs like really. 1) Hardly feel the tactileness 2) Like reds with sand sprinkled around the keyboard


Haha poseurs? What would they be posing as? They are perfect IMO, just enough feedback to let you know the switch has activated, but without getting in the way. Really though it's just stupid to argue mx switch types, it's all personal preference.


----------



## HPE1000

I might buy one from someone on GH


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





It would be 23+ shipping, so if shipping is right, I am going to get it.



I think I like design #2 more though, so i might pass


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might buy one from someone on GH
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be 23+ shipping, so if shipping is right, I am going to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like design #2 more though, so i might pass


Yeah, Gasmask is coming out with some really cool caps, but not enough Topre love at the moment


----------



## HPE1000

I might look to see if someone has design #2, I like that more I think.

It would match a brobot v2 aluminum well.


----------



## Simca

Although I love my all black keyboard, I kinda' wish I would have gotten the limited edition aluminum version.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, if i knew about the limited ed. version I would have snapped up 2 in a heartbeat. Don't care for the keycaps or backlighting, but the case is sexy.


----------



## Jixr

( somewhat off topic, but hey it happens )
Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked before, but here's the deal, I'm thinking about picking up either a new ipad or a laptop.
I really want to use whatever I end up getting for some on the go writing that I do. ( I have a photo journal website that I run for fun-zies )

Basically i'm leaning 99% towards an Ipad ( don't want to hear your ignorant anti-apple banter ) but want a keyboard for it, obviously there are tons of regular bluetooth keyboards you can use with them, but does anyone know of a 60% bluetooth cherry mech board? ( switch type does not matter ) and if there is nothing maybe i'll get a chrome book as that will do most of what I need. ( don't need or want a full laptop )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( somewhat off topic, but hey it happens )
> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked before, but here's the deal, I'm thinking about picking up either a new ipad or a laptop.
> I really want to use whatever I end up getting for some on the go writing that I do. ( I have a photo journal website that I run for fun-zies )
> 
> Basically i'm leaning 99% towards an Ipad ( don't want to hear your ignorant anti-apple banter ) but want a keyboard for it, obviously there are tons of regular bluetooth keyboards you can use with them, but does anyone know of a 60% bluetooth cherry mech board? ( switch type does not matter ) and if there is nothing maybe i'll get a chrome book as that will do most of what I need. ( don't need or want a full laptop )


Filco Minila Air.


----------



## HPE1000

You have seen the matias laptop pro right? Its not cherry but still. There is also the KBtalking pro and I thought someone on here recently had another bluetooth mech that was broken or something that they sold to another member. I thought I saw that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Although I love my all black keyboard, I kinda' wish I would have gotten the limited edition aluminum version.


MFW I have to wait 3 years to get a Year of the Monkey keyboard =(


----------



## Jixr

yes, there are a few bluetooths mechs, but all the ones i've seen are full sized or TKL, and portability would be needed with what I have in mind, so a 60% is what I need. I like cherry switches and some of the other mech switch options are usually more expensive. and I like getting keycaps for them. ( though the flico may be hard to do ) Though putting my QFR stealth caps on it seems like it would be pretty sweet.

the filco looks pretty good, should come out to 200 USD or so. I'll have to do some more research on it. That price is really steep though, adding that on top of a Ipad might as well go buy me a macbook air.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Guys, I have a keyboard confession to make. I only use my HHKB Type S. Everything else is collectin dust.


----------



## Simca

Logical conclusion would be to give me all your other keyboards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Logical conclusion would be to give me all your other keyboards.


I'm not a smart man.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Guys, I have a keyboard confession to make. I only use my HHKB Type S. Everything else is collectin dust.


Sell me stuff


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Guys, I have a keyboard confession to make. I only use my HHKB Type S. Everything else is collectin dust.


No KOTM keycap for you then!

*Runs away into the sunset*


----------



## jokrik

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KMAC-1_zps4f3aa7f7.jpg.html
http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KMAC-4_zpse4763b9b.jpg.html

KMAC2
62g blue and 80g blue on spacebar (stickered)

My dream board


----------



## HPE1000

~5lbs eh?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~5lbs eh?


They dont joke about the weight


----------



## BakerMan1971

ok guys my mech collection officially reaches ......... 2!
this Cherry Brown Keycool 87II arrived yesterday in all it's magenta glory, 7 day delivery from China (not bad at all)



The quality blows my PLU ML87 out of the water,

Very sturdy,
Usb Cable Clamp, for a nice generic usb to mini cable , this one is gold plated, so yeah BLING








7 Levels of LED brightness, or off, zone selection and an eerie pulsating mode for the breathing effect.

Keys are quite smooth to the touch, and typing is a little lighter than my Cherry Blacks on the PLU (which is expected), the tactile feedback is not as much as I expected though.

Extras that came with it: keypuller, superhero caps x5, (superman, batman etc.) and a plastic dust cover, which is definitely a nice touch.

only downside so far, is that my keyboard illuminates itself after the pc has shut down, and I have to interrupt power for it to go off completely.

p.s. the photo does not do the colour justice at all....


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Although I love my all black keyboard, I kinda' wish I would have gotten the limited edition aluminum version.


Step 1: Remove Keycaps.
Step 2: Remove Backplate
Step 3: Prime and spray backplate with metallic aluminum spray paint (I recommend Rustoleum)
Step 4: ???
Step 5: PROFIT!!!

Also, once you have it painted, you can use a regular paintbrush to give it that "brushed" appearance.


----------



## Jixr

You can still find them for sale, just htey are rather expensive and your switch choice might not be avaliable

I'd love to have one, but for the price of one I'd rather just buy a vortex case to fit my existing board. as only ones I can find are mx blue switches and would rather have reds/blacks and the time and cost to switch out the keys ( with leds ) would be a pain.


----------



## ElectroManiac

This will arrive at home this Saturday


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Step 1: Remove Keycaps.
> Step 2: Remove Backplate
> Step 3: Prime and spray backplate with metallic aluminum spray paint (I recommend Rustoleum)
> Step 4: ???
> Step 5: PROFIT!!!
> 
> Also, once you have it painted, you can use a regular paintbrush to give it that "brushed" appearance.


Implying I know how to spray paint things.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Step 1: Remove Keycaps.
> Step 2: Remove Backplate
> Step 3: Prime and spray backplate with metallic aluminum spray paint (I recommend Rustoleum)
> Step 4: ???
> Step 5: PROFIT!!!
> 
> Also, once you have it painted, you can use a regular paintbrush to give it that "brushed" appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Implying I know how to spray paint things.
Click to expand...

It's no different than regular painting.

You just have to remember a few things.

1) Keep the can about 8" from the object you are painting.
2) Spray evenly from side to side, slightly overlapping with each pass.
3) Multiple light coats are better than one heavy coat.
4) Ventilation is important.
5) Follow the instructions on the can in regards to surface preparation.

After you are done and it's dry, spray it with a clear coat and you're golden.


----------



## zflamewing

I think Mechanical Keyboards still has the YOTS in MX Blues for 217ish. I'm looking forward to my CM Storm XT with MX Greens to arrive. It'll by my 3rd. My Ducky Shine2 in MX Blues with Magenta back lighting, my QFR also in MX Blues at work, and the XT. I miss the keypad too much so I'll be finding another use for the QFR.


----------



## Simca

I'm also interested in picking up a CM Storm XT with MX Greens. Hopefully a sale during BF or Cyber Monday will allow me to purchase one at a good price.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm also interested in picking up a CM Storm XT with MX Greens. Hopefully a sale during BF or Cyber Monday will allow me to purchase one at a good price.


I doubt that there will be many sales on MX Green keyboards because of rarity.


----------



## Simca

I'd take another MX blue if it were available.

Actually, I wouldn't. I kinda' want another backlit keyboard.


----------



## jokrik

Big thanks to Paradigm for making the OCN keycap thing to happen!
thx for your hard work man!


----------



## HesterDW

_Life Complete_


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Big thanks to Paradigm for making the OCN keycap thing to happen!
> thx for your hard work man!


You're welcome.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> _Life Complete_


So you were the one who got that? Once they are out of their little trial run I might get a planet express one









EDIT: What switches are on that keyboard? Does it mess with the switch because of the weight or is it not that heavy?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you were the one who got that? Once they are out of their little trial run I might get a planet express one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What switches are on that keyboard? Does it mess with the switch because of the weight or is it not that heavy?


Planet Express logo would look great. It's on a blue switch and it's not as heavy as I thought it would be. Only difference is I can't really feel the tactile bump anymore, but it's an esc key so who cares.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> _Life Complete_


actually... you could say he only completed ..*puts on shades* half his life.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> _Life Complete_


Does this mean: "HL3 confirmed"?

Oh, and sweet cap! Really love his work.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> actually... you could say he only completed ..*puts on shades* half his life.


----------



## BakerMan1971

sweet cap Hester, where is that from? I have seen others but not big squarey ones like that


----------



## JayKthnx

it came from a thread on geekhack, I believe.


----------



## Jixr

Wahoo! my keycaps ( and motorcycle parts ) come in the mail today, good day!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> it came from a thread on geekhack, I believe.


pfft. I am a member over there, don't know how I missed that








might be a treat early next year


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> it came from a thread on geekhack, I believe.


Thanks for this









Those keycaps look great.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Please let this become a thing. I want one!


----------



## Paradigm84

Qwerkeys switch tester arrived, it comes disassembled with the following parts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*4x screws for the legs*:



*4x little plastic legs*:



*4x rubber pieces for the ends of the legs*:



*6x switches*:

MX Red
MX Green
MX Blue
MX Brown
MX Black
MX White


*6x transparent keycaps*:



*1x brushed steel (?) faceplate*:





As you can imagine, assembly is very obvious, snap the switches into place, put the keycaps on, put the screws through the holes in the corners, screw into the plastic legs, put the rubber pieces on the end of the legs.

When it's assembled you get this:




I'm very happy with the quality and look of it, it feels very solid, the faceplate is heavier than I was expecting.

I'd recommend it to anyone who needs a sampler to try out switches or people like me who just want one for the sake of it.









The only thing I'd say that could be improved would be if it came with an MX Clear, then it would be perfect.


----------



## HPE1000

Now I want it even more, just buy a clear from wasd for 1.75 I guess.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Now I want it even more, just buy a clear from wasd for 1.75 I guess.


Yeah, getting an MX Clear switch is fairly easy, it's just then I'd have to remove one of the switches from the tester.


----------



## Sharazzi

*I would like to join*...

Nothing fancy here however just a GIGABYTE Aivia Osmium, tho I have ordered some 40A-L's from WASD Keyboards for it however. And I have also been contemplating (off and on) ordering a set of Translucent Clear Black Keycaps from maxkeyboard.com but haven't came to any firm conclusion on it yet.

I dont know why this keyboard is not more popular however Adjustable illumination, removable wrist rest and height adjustments on the front and back of the keyboard and much more more (I did not want to list them all at risk of sounding like an add for it







) I couldn't possibly think of what else one would want in a keyboard the only down side is the lack of dedicated media keys which is not a major deal for me.


----------



## Jixr

I'm afraid of tester kits, I may find a switch i like better than reds and then have to sell off and buy more boards.

( though clears and whites are the only semi-comon ones i've not tried )

though i hear jailhouse blues ( which i've used ) feel alot like ergo clears, and if so, i woudn't like em anyway.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm afraid of tester kits, I may find a switch i like better than reds and then have to sell off and buy more boards.
> 
> ( though clears and whites are the only semi-comon ones i've not tried )
> 
> though i hear jailhouse blues ( which i've used ) feel alot like ergo clears, and if so, i woudn't like em anyway.


Whites feel nicer than I expected they would, like MX Greens with a tactile bump aswell as a click.

Definitely think my next board will have a heavier switch.


----------



## phillyd

I accidentally broke the Micro-USB input on my BlackWidow Tournament. I asked if they would send me just the PCB that the port is attached to, but they said they couldn't send out parts. They are going to replace it for me though. Just have to go through the RMA process and remove my keycaps. Annoying but it could be worse.


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I accidentally broke the Micro-USB input on my BlackWidow Tournament. I asked if they would send me just the PCB that the port is attached to, but they said they couldn't send out parts. They are going to replace it for me though. Just have to go through the RMA process and remove my keycaps. Annoying but it could be worse.


More often then not RMA's are always annoying..that is why I _usually_ only deal with companies that will allow cross ship replacements. I hate having a system down wattling on a part to go through the entire RMA process.

I know your just dealing with a minor part on a keybord that dont really effect is use much but I share you disdain when having to do an RMA


----------



## Jixr

That stinks, I don't know what the internals of the BWU look like, but i know there are conversion kits/replacement cables for filcos that on a QFR for example, you can have it hardwired.

I've always been worried of the connectors breaking. seems like an obvious weak point when mechs can last for years before needing replacing.
( I do suspect thats why the XT uses full sized USB connectors, in theory they should be a little bit more durable. )

Always sucks when a cable breaks on an otherwise solid product.

But at least its covered in the warranty, and you get a shiney new case and everythign for it.
( though new keycaps would be nice if they replaced those too )


----------



## phillyd

If I can get confirmation that the connector PCB is the same for other BW keyboards, I might just find a broken one (try to guarantee that it is broken elsewhere) and steal the PCB out of that.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Whites feel nicer than I expected they would, like MX Greens with a tactile bump aswell as a click.
> 
> Definitely think my next board will have a heavier switch.


I just unboxed my XT in Greens and I'm already in love. I like my blues and all but my normal typing style I still tend to bottom out blues. So far with the XT this isn't the case. I might also be dealing with the fact it's brand new but I'm thinking it's the heavier spring. I can't wait to get to work and get it setup in it's new home....now to plot new key caps for it and possibly a custom sleeved cable.


----------



## Jixr

Got my new caps in, I really like em, I had a full review written up but then the internet broke and lost it, so pics!


stripped XT


wonky spacebar, not sure if flawed or by design, seems even, so i think its intentional








Typically what my desk looks like, and my XT next to its baby brother



The pics are kinda crap, i'm going to try to buy a flash sometime this weekend.


----------



## HPE1000

Pretty awesome









If that spacebar is PBT then that explains it, very common occurrence from what I gather.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my new caps in, I really like em, I had a full review written up but then the internet broke and lost it, so pics!


Where'd you get that set? beautiful.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that spacebar is PBT then that explains it, very common occurrence from what I gather.


The awkward moment when i realize all delta fans are made out of PBT








So i'm set on a Keycool 87 gray MX Green w/ PBT caps

And then maybe buy a POM set ... for my RK9000


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where'd you get that set? beautiful.


Qtans site or ebay store.
Only place I know where to get them state side anyway.

( they are a taobao set, and qtan is a proxy )

Shipping comes directly from china, took just about 6 buisness days ( though i'm not sure if they got moved on memorial day or not, public holiday )

I'm gonna put the few colored keys on my QFR on the XT, as I originally meant for them to go on it anyway.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my new caps in, I really like em, I had a full review written up but then the internet broke and lost it, so pics!
> 
> The pics are kinda crap, i'm going to try to buy a flash sometime this weekend.


SImple and classy! love it

anyway my green mod is done


----------



## Simca

Make that KOTM.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> SImple and classy! love it
> 
> anyway my green mod is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good








Did you switch greens in? Where did you get them from?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Make that KOTM.


I cant







I already won once this year
think there're some rules for that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you switch greens in? Where did you get them from?


http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/cherry-mx-taking-pre-orders-t2760.html
go nuts!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already won once this year
> think there're some rules for that
> http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/cherry-mx-taking-pre-orders-t2760.html
> go nuts!


Thanks









You can win more, I think the limit is 3 a year and paradigm is considering lowering to 2 next year I think. Nubbs has won twice in 3 months I think.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can win more, I think the limit is 3 a year and paradigm is considering lowering to 2 next year I think. Nubbs has won twice in 3 months I think.


To KOTM I shall go...
To win I must...


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> To KOTM I shall go...
> To win I must...


If you say that loudly enough, I doubt people will be brave enough to compete


----------



## Jixr

shys away... my keyboard is pooy

but swapped in the colored keys, makes it a little more fun.


----------



## Simca

Nah, yours is cool too. Definitely for a different crowd.


----------



## Jixr

well the colored caps are for specific keys that I have hotkeyed for special functions for work. and I don't like the PC worlds view of black and green/red gets boring quick.

Though I wish I had an alluminium case, these white caps and that case, heaven.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> shys away... my keyboard is pooy


Ha....good one.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well the colored caps are for specific keys that I have hotkeyed for special functions for work. and I don't like the PC worlds view of black and green/red gets boring quick.
> 
> Though I wish I had an alluminium case, these white caps and that case, heaven.


Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but where did you get those keycaps from Jixr? I am in the market for a new set because the set that came with my Meka G1 are pad printed abs (bleugh!).

Edit: LOL looked back one page. Nevermind!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> shys away... my keyboard is pooy
> 
> but swapped in the colored keys, makes it a little more fun.


If yours in it too, having such custom painted case would give you in different league tbh
I've to paint my model M to win in the past, and it was so close...

I wish I can paint to color like yours, living in a small town really is a pain to find different kind of paint

I tried to sneak a couple cans of good paint in my luggage last week when I travel
the airport security stopped me and took it away /cry


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that spacebar is PBT then that explains it, very common occurrence from what I gather.


Yup. You can fix it with a blow dryer though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> SImple and classy! love it
> 
> anyway my green mod is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is honestly the only time I have ever found myself liking the hazard keycap set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can win more, I think the limit is 3 a year and paradigm is considering lowering to 2 next year I think. Nubbs has won twice in 3 months I think.


I'm out. I've won thrice this year and I doubt you'll see anything from me again in the near future since I don't have any keyboards coming my way. If jokrik, jixr, and you enter, it will be a tough one. So many awesome looking keyboards recently and so many interesting mods. I usually hate anything WASD, but Jixr's set turned out well (it is WASD, right?).


----------



## Sharazzi

I filled out the forum is the list aromatic or have to be approved...just wondering


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharazzi*
> 
> I filled out the forum is the list aromatic or have to be approved...just wondering


The membership list is updated every Monday and Friday.


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The membership list is updated every Monday and Friday.


Ok thanks


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharazzi*
> 
> I filled out the forum is the list aromatic or have to be approved...just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The membership list is updated every Monday and Friday.
Click to expand...

I think he asked about the smell.









Personally it's a bit aromatic, I tend to like it. Smells like plastic and lubricant.


----------



## stn0092

Is there much variance on how the keys feel from one keyboard brand to another? I went to Fry's to get a feel for the different switches. The blacks are my favorite and I don't like blues at all. Reds and browns are tied. Reds felt too light to me.

As for the browns, I tried them on the Logitech G710. It felt really mushy. From the reading I've been doing, I expected them to feel closer to reds. Is it just the G710, or can I expect all browns to feel like that?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there much variance on how the keys feel from one keyboard brand to another? I went to Fry's to get a feel for the different switches. The blacks are my favorite and I don't like blues at all. Reds and browns are tied. Reds felt too light to me.
> 
> As for the browns, I tried them on the Logitech G710. It felt really mushy. From the reading I've been doing, I expected them to feel closer to reds. Is it just the G710, or can I expect all browns to feel like that?


After trying the most commonly available switches in my area, Blacks Reds Blues and Browns, I have settled on my favourite being Brown switches
they allow for a lighter more tactile touch than Blacks, but like you I find reds too light, and bottom out all the time, Blues are great but generate too much noise for the environments I work and play in.

I find browns a happy medium between reds and blues with a little weight added for my heavy touch typists fingers, the keycool I just bought has Browns and they are far from mushy, I suppose it's down to the caps too.
Different keycaps do offer a different feel to the keyboard, there are rough and smooth textures, and different materials/construction that can make a switch feel different.

I dont know if the 710 has dampeners on it,, because I have heard that can make mech's feel a little mushy.


----------



## Paradigm84

MX switches are produced by Cherry, not proprietary, so an MX Brown switch on a Logitech board is exactly the same as an MX Brown switch on a Ducky or Filco board.

That being said, differences in the build quality of the board and the keycaps can make the switch feel marginally different, but don't expect any huge change.


----------



## gizmo J

I did some research on mechanical keyboards and it doesn't seem to me that it is an advantage.

I think most pros use it not because it "performs" better, but because its more durable.

You see, I remember back when quake was starting out, most competitive players would buy the cheapest keyboard they can find because there keyboards would constantly wear out, and when it does they replace it with another keyboard, and they would do this over and over again.

But playing on a new keyboard that your not used to can "throw you off" which is why nowadays they would buy a mechanical keyboard so they can use it for a very long time and would feel less "thrown off"....


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> I did some research on mechanical keyboards and it doesn't seem to me that it is an advantage.
> 
> I think most pros use it not because it "performs" better, but because its more durable.
> 
> You see, I remember back when quake was starting out, most competitive players would buy the cheapest keyboard they can find because there keyboards would constantly wear out, and when it does they replace it with another keyboard, and they would do this over and over again.
> 
> But playing on a new keyboard that your not used to can "throw you off" which is why nowadays they would buy a mechanical keyboard so they can use it for a very long time and would feel less "thrown off"....


It's way more comfortable, which is enough of a reason for a lot of people.
When it comes to wear and tear they are expected to handle 20-50 million (If I remember correctly) which is a lot more than any membrane keyboard.
As well as the fact that you don't have to push the keys all the way down for they press to be registered.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> After trying the most commonly available switches in my area, Blacks Reds Blues and Browns, I have settled on my favourite being Brown switches
> they allow for a lighter more tactile touch than Blacks, but like you I find reds too light, and bottom out all the time, Blues are great but generate too much noise for the environments I work and play in.
> 
> I find browns a happy medium between reds and blues with a little weight added for my heavy touch typists fingers, the keycool I just bought has Browns and they are far from mushy, I suppose it's down to the caps too.
> Different keycaps do offer a different feel to the keyboard, there are rough and smooth textures, and different materials/construction that can make a switch feel different.
> 
> I dont know if the 710 has dampeners on it,, because I have heard that can make mech's feel a little mushy.


Everyone has a different feel towards specifically browns like me, i feel browns feel like crap because it feels like Reds with sand stuck in the switch, can barely feel any tactility. BTW blacks and reds don't have any tactility at all

Again, all stock keycaps unless you bought specifically PBT/POM keycaps out of the box (that means the shop customized it with PBT keycaps) are going to feel pretty much the same

Secondly, no mech keyboards have dampeners on them. Any other keyboard (aside from costar i think) might feel mushy on the longer keys because of "cherry stabilizers"
O-rings (or dampeners) don't ruin the feel for me though


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## BakerMan1971

switch feel is always a hot topic








I agree about the lack of tactile feedback on reds and blacks, but I can certainly feel the bump on my browns.

Cherry blacks are great for angry letters btw


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yup. You can fix it with a blow dryer though.
> 
> I usually hate anything WASD, but Jixr's set turned out well (it is WASD, right?).


Yeah, i'll try to warp it back into shape, i'm sure its just from the hot plastic cooling.I kinda want to try to bleach one of my Jixr spacebars so that the white matches a little bit more. I really do like the keyset, its not as cheap as I would have imagined it would be, but it does feel a bit different than the cheaper sets i've been using, the sound is a little bit more deep and the keys feel slightly heavier. ( and the textured tops feel funny too, I prefer the smooth finish ) but the lasering looks really nice, and I like the font.

and the front printed caps are from Qtans shop, the colored keys are the only WASD keys on the board
( though my QFR are WASD blanks )

And I do suppose I should enter, I really don't think I stand a chance of winning, the color combo is a little to 'bright' for most peoples liking I'd imagine. But it is a little different than what most people have.
( I know there is a limit to wins, but is there a limit to how many times you can enter a KOTM? )
I'd love to win, but I don't want to spam the contest every month and want to enter when my chances are good








I guess over the weekend i'll spiff it up and take some good quality shots and see what I can do.
There is still a few more things I would like to do to the XT before I offically enter it though.

Also I noticed TechKeys got some more zelda hearts in stock, so i'm probably gonna order a few more before they run out again.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> shys away... my keyboard is pooy
> 
> but swapped in the colored keys, makes it a little more fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm digging the clean elegance you have going on there. I just got my XT last night to replace the QFR. I miss the keypad too much at work and I also went from blues to greens. My next goal is to figure out what I want to do with the XT. I'm seeing some things to get me plotting at least:


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, my xt is at work and my qfr is at home, though for some reason I just like the xt better than the qfr, i think the extra weight of the xt is what sells me.


----------



## phillyd

I need to grab a Leopold blank TKL or something to have as a portable board that I can use wherever.


----------



## Badwrench

I don't know what you guys are talking about - reds have a ton of tactile feedback when you bottom them out really harshly every stoke like I do.









Probably why I am mostly using my Model M now for daily use and for gaming. SC2 with the M feels great and no worry of hitting a Windows key


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I need to grab a Leopold blank TKL or something to have as a portable board that I can use wherever.


Not 60%?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I need to grab a Leopold blank TKL or something to have as a portable board that I can use wherever.
> 
> 
> 
> Not 60%?
Click to expand...

a TKL is plenty small for me and if I go smaller blank keys wouldn't be an option because I don't know the layout. I also prefer a normal key layout.

Elitekeyboards used to sell the Leopold TKL in graphite gray with blank pbt keycaps but now all they have in TKL is printed keycaps.


----------



## JayKthnx

interesting freebie for a couple keycaps here.
not sure how long is left on it though.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> interesting freebie for a couple keycaps here.
> not sure how long is left on it though.


Entered, thanks for the headsup (don't know how I missed it)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> interesting freebie for a couple keycaps here.
> not sure how long is left on it though.


But who wants an ordinary OCN Esc keycap when you can get the fancy exclusive KOTM Esc keycap?


----------



## briddell

Ordered my Poker II this morning with MX Blacks; I wanted to grab a Code 87-key, but they were out of stock.

Does anyone know if the Poker II supports hardware-level DVORAK?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Ordered my Poker II this morning with MX Blacks; I wanted to grab a Code 87-key, but they were out of stock.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Poker II supports hardware-level DVORAK?


You know there is an all white poker 2 out right now? Just letting you know.


----------



## Jixr

hm... I'm starting to think about ordering another set of the front printed keycaps.... A bit expensive, but they look and feel really nice.

I've always kinda regretted buying blanks, and the quality of these front prints are really nice... I'm starting to like my work keyboard more than the one I have at home.

Though the legends are strictly Windows, when at home I often use OSX unless I wish to game for a little bit.

I do suppose I could sell off my blanks and my black front printed sets to try to offset the cost a little bit...
There is also a front printed rainbow set that would look amazing with my blue cases, but a little to colorful even for my taste.


----------



## phillyd

Ordering some brushed metallic 3m wrap for my keyboards


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone here have any clout with Corsair? I really would like to know if a K70 Black model with switch options beyond Red is coming out or not


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone here have any clout with Corsair? I really would like to know if a K70 Black model with switch options beyond Red is coming out or not


well there is the silver k70 with either brown or blue switches , but as far as the black plated ones, no rumors in the pipeline that i've heard.

So either buy a black one and change the switches or get a silver in your switch choice, remove the switches and paint it up.


----------



## HPE1000

I bought the poker 2 with mx blacks. I got the black one rather than the new white one also, I do not really like the white one and since I am putting it in a new case and putting different keycaps on it, it made to sense to get the white one.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bought the poker 2 with mx blacks. I got the black one rather than the new white one also, I do not really like the white one and since I am putting it in a new case and putting different keycaps on it, it made to sense to get the white one.


They have white now?where?
how could you easily change switches if I may know?
youve blue and now going black, I find myself hard to move from blue/green tbh


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> They have white now?where?
> how could you easily change switches if I may know?
> youve blue and now going black, I find myself hard to move from blue/green tbh


http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-br/white-kbc-poker-2-61keys-mecha/lid=37280969

I can easily switch from blues to greens to reds etc, it doesn't bother me









I switch between the greens and blues probably weekly.


----------



## phillyd

Has anyone used the 3M vinyl wrap on a keyboard? I'm wondering how well it wraps around corners and how you guys handled the edges. I want to use the brushed aluminum on my KBT pro and the metallic black on my Razer BWT.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Has anyone used the 3M vinyl wrap on a keyboard? I'm wondering how well it wraps around corners and how you guys handled the edges. I want to use the brushed aluminum on my KBT pro and the metallic black on my Razer BWT.


Tried a bit on my cheap membrane before. Not all the way around though. But saying that, hairdryer/heat source+ careful planned out cutting?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Has anyone used the 3M vinyl wrap on a keyboard? I'm wondering how well it wraps around corners and how you guys handled the edges. I want to use the brushed aluminum on my KBT pro and the metallic black on my Razer BWT.


I know someone did this on their blackwidow before, I think that is 3m vinyl and it seemed to have turned out well. They were in KOTM august.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I', just worried about the corners, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## jokrik

Thx for the link HPE

anyway I'm sharing my last keyboard project for the year since I'm going to concentrate making a build log for my new machine and participate for ROTM

its a keycool numpad painted matte black
with 62g stickered blue
classic beige and moose keycaps (god I love these piece of art)

and pairing it with my KMAC

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Numpad_zps1343b634.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Pair_zps921e3550.jpg.html


----------



## Simca

A nice member linked me to a page on Geekhack with the Italian Red Filco..only problem is it was TKL. Man...Man, it was even ASCII too.

I probably would have bitten at $150, but $200 was too much for me to jump at a TKL.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> A nice member linked me to a page on Geekhack with the Italian Red Filco..only problem is it was TKL. Man...Man, it was even ASCII too.
> 
> I probably would have bitten at $150, but $200 was too much for me to jump at a TKL.


i'd buy it if it wasn't brown switches =/


----------



## briddell

Alright, I was able to cancel my order on the Poker II to grab one of the solid white ones. MX Blacks









Also grabbed these to go with it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Does anyone think it would be a good idea to put whether or not a board has a standard bottom row in the Recommended Mechanical Keyboard thread? Quite a few boards seem to have non-standard size keycaps for the bottom row which makes finding extra sets hard.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a good idea to put whether or not a board has a standard bottom row in the Recommended Mechanical Keyboard thread? Quite a few boards seem to have non-standard size keycaps for the bottom row which makes finding extra sets hard.


yes...
some people bought the wrong sizes
giving out the sizes would be a good idea imo


----------



## Arctic Storm

Just picked up a ducky shine 3 (red leds) with MX blues. Got this to replace my Razer Blackwidow with MX Blues. I spilt coffee on the number pad and fried the "1" key and it was driving me crazy!
In comparison the Ducky Shine seems to be a bit quieter than the Blackwidow, I think this is due to a bit better build quality, the keys don't seem to "rattle" as much as they are bottomed out (which I also do).



I also LOVE the reactive lighting effect.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, I'll get working on it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctic Storm*
> 
> Just picked up a ducky shine 3 (red leds) with MX blues. Got this to replace my Razer Blackwidow with MX Blues. I spilt coffee on the number pad and fried the "1" key and it was driving me crazy!
> In comparison the Ducky Shine seems to be a bit quieter than the Blackwidow, I think this is due to a bit better build quality, the keys don't seem to "rattle" as much as they are bottomed out (which I also do).
> 
> 
> 
> I also LOVE the reactive lighting effect.


Hi5, we have the same keyboard. I didn't like the red WASD keycaps though. They shined too brightly compared to the rest of the keyboard.

By the way, if anyone sees an Italian Red Filco, ASCII format, full 104NKR keyboard, let me know.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a good idea to put whether or not a board has a standard bottom row in the Recommended Mechanical Keyboard thread? Quite a few boards seem to have non-standard size keycaps for the bottom row which makes finding extra sets hard.


Yes, I think that is an important thing to point out if the keyboard does not have a more standard bottom row.

I think that was a big reason I didn't get into mechanical keyboards while owning the razer blackwidow, I saw that it didn't have standard keys on WASD's website and so I gave up on customizing it for the most part.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> By the way, if anyone sees an Italian Red Filco, ASCII format, full 104NKR keyboard, let me know.


I have been, I have also been looking out for some ccng tsangan keys for nubbinator but he found the thread at the same time I did, I think he got them.

forgive me for not adding this on to my last post for people who care about that


----------



## Paradigm84

Also the Ducky Shine 2 is being replaced with the Ducky Shine 3 in the thread if that's ok with everyone else, I haven't heard anything that would prevent the Shine 3 from replacing the Shine 2 on the list.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also the Ducky Shine 2 is being replaced with the Ducky Shine 3 in the thread if that's ok with everyone else, I haven't heard anything that would prevent the Shine 3 from replacing the Shine 2 on the list.


Only con I see with the Shine 3 contra the Shine 2 is the lack of Media keys, but that's a minor complaint. It's absolutely reasonable that the Shine 3 replaced the Shine 2.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, it's been updated, all the numbers _should_ be correct, but it's possible I've made an error or two, especially on some of the 60% and older boards.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, it's been updated, all the numbers _should_ be correct, but it's possible I've made an error or two, especially on some of the 60% and older boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards


For topre you put the HHKB in the TKL section but you have a compact section as well with nothing in it. Move the HHKBs to compact and leave the 87u in TKL.

Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For topre you put the HHKB in the TKL section but you have a compact section as well with nothing in it. Move the HHKBs to compact and leave the 87u in TKL.
> 
> Unless I am missing something.


Oops, forgot to move it when I added the Compact section a while ago.


----------



## DirtyBeans808

Hi all new to the forum. I have a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 first mechanical keyboard, had it for almost a year now and I love it.
I might be a little biased but I think it's a good solid keyboard.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm a bit of a mechanical keyboard headcase, started with my first mech, a CM Storm Trigger about a year back, I now have 19 keyboards......and I'm still not done yet. Here's a pic of my collection, I've since added a few more keyboards since taking this picture.....

I've since sold off one of my Trigger and the Armaggeddon MKA-3, and have gotten a DS3 YOTS, a second HHKB 2, a Topre Type Heaven, a Keycool 87 with white PBT key caps, a Ducky DK9008S, and a Leopold FC660M.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm a bit of a mechanical keyboard headcase, started with my first mech, a CM Storm Trigger about a year back, I now have 19 keyboards......and I'm still not done yet. Here's a pic of my collection, I've since added a few more keyboards since taking this picture.....
> 
> I've since sold off one of my Trigger and the Armaggeddon MKA-3, and have gotten a DS3 YOTS, a second HHKB 2, a Topre Type Heaven, a Keycool 87 with white PBT key caps, a Ducky DK9008S, and a Leopold FC660M.


How much money have you put into your keyboards?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm a bit of a mechanical keyboard headcase, started with my first mech, a CM Storm Trigger about a year back, I now have 19 keyboards......and I'm still not done yet. Here's a pic of my collection, I've since added a few more keyboards since taking this picture.....
> 
> I've since sold off one of my Trigger and the Armaggeddon MKA-3, and have gotten a DS3 YOTS, a second HHKB 2, a Topre Type Heaven, a Keycool 87 with white PBT key caps, a Ducky DK9008S, and a Leopold FC660M.


Quite the collection, can't say I would have done it the same though, no korean customs or aluminum keyboards(custom cases)?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How much money have you put into your keyboards?


Ugh!







More than I'd care to think about.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quite the collection, can't say I would have done it the same though, no korean customs or aluminum keyboards(custom cases)?


Well, I find stock keyboards like those I'd gotten to be beautiful enough as they are. I was offered a KMAC and such, but really can't justify to myself the amount of money to I'd have to part with. I don't mind paying top dollars for a HHKB Pro 2 or a YOTS, but custom Korean boards are a tad esoteric to me.

I have a set of Miami key caps which I've yet to receive, as well as a Sanctuary key set in hand as well......I'm now avoiding GB's in GH, they are aptly called WalletHack.


----------



## Simca

From what I've seen other people say about Korean keyboard, you're basically paying for rarity/uniqueness as opposed to real build quality differences or features.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From what I've seen other people say about Korean keyboard, you're basically paying for rarity/uniqueness as opposed to real build quality differences or features.


True, love the wheigh and build quality of my KMAC
But that keymapping software is tricky to get it working, especially on my windows 8.1, sigh


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than I'd care to think about.....


I hard time spending $30 on the blackwidow ultimate 2013 I bought... then I returned it and spent an extra $3 on the logitech g710+ (and no I am not joking.)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From what I've seen other people say about Korean keyboard, you're basically paying for rarity/uniqueness as opposed to real build quality differences or features.


Aluminum cases aren't cheap, obviously you are paying a bit more for the "prestige" but I don't think you could build a similar quality keyboard for much less.


----------



## Paradigm84

Finally decided to make a GH account, I think I should avoid the GB's though so I don't end up poor and homeless.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finally decided to make a GH account, I think I should avoid the GB's though so I don't end up poor and homeless.


That is a smart idea


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Aluminum cases aren't cheap, obviously you are paying a bit more for the "prestige" but I don't think you could build a similar quality keyboard for much less.


Ducky YOTS gets you most of that at $200.

I kinda want a braided cable on my keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ducky YOTS gets you most of that at $200.
> 
> I kinda want a braided cable on my keyboard.


Isn't the bottom on that just plastic, I am not too familiar with it tbh

either way that still isn't in the same realm as a custom cnc case

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
So, follow me here, if you were to buy a KMAC 2 from sherryton right now, it would cost 410 dollars, that is the PCB, mounting plate and case.

All you would need to buy is the switches and maybe a cable if you don't have one, lets say switches are 60, so that brings it to 470.

Lets say you wanted to undertake the mission of doing a similar keyboard quality and feature wise.

I will say you would want this

Filco Majestouch ~160
Good quality aluminum case ~200+ (the $150 vortex case isn't built well and isn't anodized well and WFD gave it a pretty unsatisfactory review imo as well as many others)
And if you wanted to do a switch swap to a more uncommon switch that you could just start out with on the KMAC like clears ~60

And for both don't take into account keycaps because you would probably not keep the filcos stock keycaps.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finally decided to make a GH account, I think I should avoid the GB's though so I don't end up poor and homeless.


dear lord... I can feel your wallet trembling


----------



## skupples

I just need a decent 100$ backlit unit. I'm sick of this no led board.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just need a decent 100$ backlit unit. I'm sick of this no led board.


Keycool 87 II should fit your bill


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> dear lord... I can feel your wallet trembling


Yeah, I don't have very good impulse control when I see something I like, especially keyboard related.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I don't have very good impulse control when I see something I like, especially keyboard related.


I have 7 keyboards all with custom keycaps
tell me about it haha
I did not regret it though, even a 2 years old keyboard still have a good price (custom one that is)
and dont even start on the clack madness, i'm not into clack but really into moose skull by Binge
but I won the raffle so might have a bit of a good investment down the year with a few clacks

whats your daily driver now para?


----------



## JayKthnx

better balance I think. checkered was just too busy.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm a bit of a mechanical keyboard headcase, started with my first mech, a CM Storm Trigger about a year back, I now have 19 keyboards......and I'm still not done yet. Here's a pic of my collection, I've since added a few more keyboards since taking this picture.....
> 
> I've since sold off one of my Trigger and the Armaggeddon MKA-3, and have gotten a DS3 YOTS, a second HHKB 2, a Topre Type Heaven, a Keycool 87 with white PBT key caps, a Ducky DK9008S, and a Leopold FC660M.


Classic case of not having a wife/gf.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> By the way, if anyone sees an Italian Red Filco, ASCII format, full 104NKR keyboard, let me know.


I do see one, with MX-Browns; sitting in the corner of my "office" collecting dust at the moment.

You can't have it though; I paid way too much for it back in the day and I still love the stupid thing. I want to change it to MX-Clears like I did my Ducky.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, I think that is an important thing to point out if the keyboard does not have a more standard bottom row.
> 
> I think that was a big reason I didn't get into mechanical keyboards while owning the razer blackwidow, I saw that it didn't have standard keys on WASD's website and so I gave up on customizing it for the most part.


Stop changing colours!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Stop changing colours!!!


Never!


----------



## Paradigm84

Do any of you UK members here know if keyboards are free of import tax? Thinking of getting a board from EliteKeyboards.









EDIT: Nevermind they have import VAT due but not import duty.

$380 shipped for a HHKB here.


----------



## Sniping

Lots of guys from EU have HHKB's. You might want to keep an eye out on GH Classified or even PM people to see if they are planning on letting go of their HHKB. I know that BunnyLake has 3 HHKB's (2 norm, one 1 Type-S if I remember correctly) and lives in the UK. I think this would save a lot of money.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Lots of guys from EU have HHKB's. You might want to keep an eye out on GH Classified or even PM people to see if they are planning on letting go of their HHKB. I know that BunnyLake has 3 HHKB's (2 norm, one 1 Type-S if I remember correctly) and lives in the UK. I think this would save a lot of money.


I guess, just feels a bit intrusive to PM people and ask if they want to sell their boards.









I might just be cheap and get a FC660C.


----------



## Sniping

You know you want to









But seriously if I were you I would exclusively look at the classified section, make a WTB thread when you have 60 posts. You'll save a ton of money that way and a used HHKB looks pretty much new.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously if I were you I would exclusively look at the classified section, make a WTB thread when you have 60 posts. You'll save a ton of money that way and a used HHKB looks pretty much new.


Eh, for whatever reason, used HHKB's never seem to go for much less than you can get them for new.

(might not always be the case, but that is how it seems to me)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously if I were you I would exclusively look at the classified section, make a WTB thread when you have 60 posts. You'll save a ton of money that way and a used HHKB looks pretty much new.


We'll see.









Also I'm looking through these GB's, so confusing for a noob like me.









The aluminium Bro Cap still calls my name aswell.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm looking through these GB's, so confusing for a noob like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aluminium Bro Cap still calls my name aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is at the top of my want list currently, he is making it in aluminum of all colors, steel, gold plated, and brass and plastic.

Here is a picture of the steel that he just uploaded.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Eh, for whatever reason, used HHKB's never seem to go for much less than you can get them for new.
> 
> (might not always be the case, but that is how it seems to me)


$40-$60 cheaper depending on how good of a deal you're getting but I think the real point of buying used is to avoid those nasty fees that you would have to pay if you bought a new one from EK and sent it over to the UK


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Keycool 87 II should fit your bill


I can personally vouch for the Keycool 87 II, just be aware the back lighting is Purple - Pink (as it gets brighter) photos tend to make it look blue.
Build quality is very good, I personally like the fairly smooth keytops, I think the caps are ABS, and if you did replace them with non-transparent lettering, you would still get some light bleed from underneath the keys, so back-lighting would still be effective (I will be testing that theory when the LCARS caps are out







)

My choice was MX Browns but they are available in black blue and red too.
$99 with delivery


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I can personally vouch for the Keycool 87 II, just be aware the back lighting is Purple - Pink (as it gets brighter) photos tend to make it look blue.
> Build quality is very good, I personally like the fairly smooth keytops, I think the caps are ABS, and if you did replace them with non-transparent lettering, you would still get some light bleed from underneath the keys, so back-lighting would still be effective (I will be testing that theory when the LCARS caps are out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> My choice was MX Browns but they are available in black blue and red too.
> $99 with delivery


Good thing is the back lighting is non-mainstream and not just the same old darn blue LOL


----------



## Jixr

man, I love my PBT caps so much that i'm going to order another set for my QFR at home.
Though i'm kinda thinking about the rainbow set, super 'fancy' but I think they look kinda cool.

Front print is the way to go for me. I don't look at the keys when I type, but on occasion when playing games and in software I find myself needing to find the keys.

its funny how i've doubled the price of the 'cheap' mech keyboards.

Though once I get get them in i'll probably have some cheap key cap sets for sale
I have a stock QF cap set, a stock stealth qfr set, and a TKL white blank cap set.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is at the top of my want list currently, he is making it in aluminum of all colors, steel, gold plated, and brass and plastic.
> 
> Here is a picture of the steel that he just uploaded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, they all look cool.









I wonder how much they'll be, getting one of each would be awesome.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, I love my PBT caps so much that i'm going to order another set for my QFR at home.
> Though i'm kinda thinking about the rainbow set, super 'fancy' but I think they look kinda cool.
> 
> Front print is the way to go for me. I don't look at the keys when I type, but on occasion when playing games and in software I find myself needing to find the keys.
> 
> its funny how i've doubled the price of the 'cheap' mech keyboards.
> 
> Though once I get get them in i'll probably have some cheap key cap sets for sale
> I have a stock QF cap set, a stock stealth qfr set, and a TKL white blank cap set.


I'm debating getting some PBT keys for my next XT. I'm seeing some nice double shot GB's at Geek Hack that's got some tempting color combos so I'll have a hard time deciding what to do...too many nice options not enough wallet


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'm debating getting some PBT keys for my next XT. I'm seeing some nice double shot GB's at Geek Hack that's got some tempting color combos so I'll have a hard time deciding what to do...too many nice options not enough wallet


Yeah I like them too much to not have them on my home keyboard.

I'm into photography, computers, and motorcycles, so i often have to pick and choose where my play money goes between them.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I do see one, with MX-Browns; sitting in the corner of my "office" collecting dust at the moment.
> 
> You can't have it though; I paid way too much for it back in the day and I still love the stupid thing. I want to change it to MX-Clears like I did my Ducky.


if you find a TKL one that's not MX Brown let me know =)


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I think he asked about the smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally it's a bit aromatic, I tend to like it. Smells like plastic and lubricant.


Oh never caught that...


----------



## HesterDW

don't think I can resist....2cute


----------



## DaveLT

APPLE KEYBOARD. GET OUT.
Haha jk, what's that cat thing?


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> APPLE KEYBOARD. GET OUT.
> Haha jk, what's that cat thing?


If I had to guess a wrist rest


----------



## azianai

Cleaning up my desk and got around to finally organizing my novelty caps


----------



## Paradigm84

Fancy case. :O


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Cleaning up my desk and got around to finally organizing my novelty caps


Is that the keycap box from gasmask?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Cleaning up my desk and got around to finally organizing my novelty caps


That looks like what a drug dealer offers to his/her best customers.


----------



## Simca

So are you speaking from experience?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So are you speaking from experience?


You have different experience?


----------



## Jixr

In all fairness, keyboard addiction is pretty much like being on drugs.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> In all fairness, keyboard addiction is pretty much like being on drugs.


_It's 2:00a.m. on a quiet street in a rough part of town, with light from the lampposts illuminating the foggy heat from the sewer grates. A skittish young man in a hoodie approaches a shady looking character lounging on a street corner wearing a long dark trenchcoat_

*Hoodie:*Yo man, you got the goods?

*Trenchcoat:*I gots everything you need baby. Want some "cherries"? I have clears, greens, blues. If you need caps I even got some of the good stuff. 100% PBT double shot.

*Hoodie:* Sheesh man, no bronze cast keys? Come on I need my fix

*Trenchcoat:* Hey man PBT's, take 'em or leave 'em. I got other business to attend to

*Hoodie:* _grumble grumble_ Fine! Here, they better be good.

_*Suddenly sirens blare and lights flash as the cops converge on the duo. Both split in different directions ducking into alleys and just barely get away...*_


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## BakerMan1971

Junior officer: "look sarge! a clue, they dropped this cap"

Sarge: "Sigh......when will they ever learn, those Awesome Face caps are just a gateway to the depths of despair and financial ruin"


----------



## DaveLT

The cops in question are dome plebs


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Is that the keycap box from gasmask?


yep a bit pricey for the limited keys it can hold, but it looks nice lol


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> _It's 2:00a.m. on a quiet street in a rough part of town, with light from the lampposts illuminating the foggy heat from the sewer grates. A skittish young man in a hoodie approaches a shady looking character lounging on a street corner wearing a long dark trenchcoat_
> 
> *Hoodie:*Yo man, you got the goods?
> 
> *Trenchcoat:*I gots everything you need baby. Want some "cherries"? I have clears, greens, blues. If you need caps I even got some of the good stuff. 100% PBT double shot.
> 
> *Hoodie:* Sheesh man, no bronze cast keys? Come on I need my fix
> 
> *Trenchcoat:* Hey man PBT's, take 'em or leave 'em. I got other business to attend to
> 
> *Hoodie:* _grumble grumble_ Fine! Here, they better be good.
> 
> _*Suddenly sirens blare and lights flash as the cops converge on the duo. Both split in different directions ducking into alleys and just barely get away...*_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Junior officer: "look sarge! a clue, they dropped this cap"
> 
> Sarge: "Sigh......when will they ever learn, those Awesome Face caps are just a gateway to the depths of despair and financial ruin"


Brilliant


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You have different experience?


Yes.


----------



## Paradigm84

The KBT Pure with the "limited edition" aluminium case has my interest, shame I can't find it with MX Blacks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The KBT Pure with the "limited" aluminium case has my interest, shame I can't find it with MX Blacks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, I bet you could just get a non aluminum one and get a tex case off of mechanicalkeyboards for nearly the same price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm, I bet you could just get a non aluminum one and get a tex case off of mechanicalkeyboards for nearly the same price.


Doubtful as I'm here in the UK.









But nah, going to get a heavier switch or Topre.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Doubtful as I'm here in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nah, going to get a heavier switch or Topre.


I guess you have a point there, go topre and have "good feeling of oneness with cup rubber", meanwhile I will "enjoy your feeling" with the poker







(if it ever shows up)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The KBT Pure with the "limited edition" aluminium case has my interest, shame I can't find it with MX Blacks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what a soldering iron is for my friend. Or if it doesn't have a plate, just pop those switches and replace the stems and springs or pop in some heavier springs.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> That's what a soldering iron is for my friend. Or if it doesn't have a plate, just pop those switches and replace the stems and springs or pop in some heavier springs.


All that work for MX Blacks? I wouldn't do that unless it was for a rarer switch.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All that work for MX Blacks? I wouldn't do that unless it was for a rarer switch.


Well, you could lube them if you did that.


----------



## nubbinator

This came in the mail today from a generous redditor who sold it to me at cost. I thought I was going to be getting an Oktoberfest, but they messaged me saying they sent me the Gumrot instead since they fell in love with the Oktoberfest.













I have to say, this thing is awesome. The level of detail is ridiculous and it looks awesome on my Pure. It's even better looking in person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All that work for MX Blacks? I wouldn't do that unless it was for a rarer switch.


I guess you and I have different definitions of "all that work". To me, it's kind of relaxing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> This came in the mail today from a generous redditor who sold it to me at cost. I thought I was going to be getting an Oktoberfest, but they messaged me saying they sent me the Gumrot instead since they fell in love with the Oktoberfest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, this thing is awesome. The level of detail is ridiculous and it looks awesome on my Pure. It's even better looking in person.
> I guess you and I have different definitions of "all that work". To me, it's kind of relaxing.


That was nice of them, why does it look brown though? I thought it was green.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I guess you and I have different definitions of "all that work". To me, it's kind of relaxing.


I guess it could be, depends whether or not I'd need to solder, haven't soldered anything in a while.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was nice of them, why does it look brown though? I thought it was green.


My camera was being special and I didn't color correct properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I guess it could be, depends whether or not I'd need to solder, haven't soldered anything in a while.


Most Pures are plateless, so you shouldn't have to. If it's a Pure Pro, it's plate mounted though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Most Pures are plateless, so you shouldn't have to. If it's a Pure Pro, it's plate mounted though.


Yeah, I guess I'll have to consider my options, some other Topre boards are tempting me like a 88UB 45g.


----------



## Jixr

wahoo just ordered another set of front printed white caps for my QFR, except my wallet hates me again.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I need to get in on some custom keycap action, I feel lazy for having a stock Filco









I should make a Geekhack account...

Though my wallet is protesting that thought rather strongly.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I should make a Geekhack account...


And say goodbye to your wallet


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> And say goodbye to your wallet


Yup. There's a reason they call it wallethack. Though I recommend sticking to the group buys. While some people try to sell things at a fair price (I generally do), there are some who are out to make as much money as possible off of fellow Geekhackers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yup. There's a reason they call it wallethack. Though I recommend sticking to the group buys. While some people try to sell things at a fair price (I generally do), there are some who are out to make as much money as possible off of fellow Geekhackers.


It's always something I feel like saying but don't bother to because it wont change a thing. I notice on most websites classifieds sections people usually give other members great deals when they no longer want something but on geekhack everyone seems to just have the mindset that you should pay up if you really want it.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's always something I feel like saying but don't bother to because it wont change a thing. I notice on most websites classifieds sections people usually give other members great deals when they no longer want something but on geekhack everyone seems to just have the mindset that you should pay up if you really want it.


There are definitely people like that, people who will charge more for a used product that has obvious signs of wear simply because it's less common. I've spoken out against it and some of the other older members who I respect a ton have as well, but there are still those who think you should never lose money and that all costs from previous purchases, including shipping costs, should be carried over to the buyer.

I get charging a fair price for something you put a ton of work into, like the key cap pullers and case/wrist wrest combo I'm selling or some of the awesome USB conversions and so on other people sell, but there are way too many people there who add nothing of value to an object and decide it's worth more because they decided so. Maybe one day that will change.

Unfortunately, the only other decent sized English speaking mechanical keyboard communities are Deskthority, which is largely European, slow moving, and, frankly, a bit cold, an /r/mechanicalkeyboards, which is mainly pictures of stock, boring keyboards with little good information and a ton of ripster ego stroking while bashing other communities.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> There are definitely people like that, people who will charge more for a used product that has obvious signs of wear simply because it's less common. I've spoken out against it and some of the other older members who I respect a ton have as well, but there are still those who think you should never lose money and that all costs from previous purchases, including shipping costs, should be carried over to the buyer.
> 
> I get charging a fair price for something you put a ton of work into, like the key cap pullers and case/wrist wrest combo I'm selling or some of the awesome USB conversions and so on other people sell, but there are way too many people there who add nothing of value to an object and decide it's worth more because they decided so. Maybe one day that will change.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only other decent sized English speaking mechanical keyboard communities are Deskthority, which is largely European, slow moving, and, frankly, a bit cold, an /r/mechanicalkeyboards, which is mainly pictures of stock, boring keyboards with little good information and a ton of ripster ego stroking while bashing other communities.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How exactly does someone get banned from every community they are on? Isn't he gone from OCN, GH and DT?

I try to find out stuff about him since I wasn't really into keyboards when he was doing his thing but I just don't understand him. He purposely spammed all these websites to get banned and how he just uses reddit all day and bashes them? All the stuff/info he posts is nice but that is where it ends. He seems dedicated to bashing GH in every post he makes, it's not exactly something that is funny after the literal thousandth time. He is dedicated to whatever he is trying to do though, I will give him that.

He acts like a little kid when he is far from it, I don't understand


----------



## Simca

When you limit people by force, they act out making their situation worse, eventually leading to being banned if they're stubborn enough. Often times the person isn't a bad apple, just is more liberal with their behavior, attitude, openness. Under different circumstances they would be leaders of said website if the owner/admin shared their views on how to run a website. It really all comes down to how much you can water down your thoughts and behave in the norm...online..which is much harder to do than in RL.

Many can not or won't and get banned.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly does someone get banned from every community they are on? Isn't he gone from OCN, GH and DT?
> 
> I try to find out stuff about him since I wasn't really into keyboards when he was doing his thing but I just don't understand him. He purposely spammed all these websites to get banned and how he just uses reddit all day and bashes them? All the stuff/info he posts is nice but that is where it ends. He seems dedicated to bashing GH in every post he makes, it's not exactly something that is funny after the literal thousandth time. He is dedicated to whatever he is trying to do though, I will give him that.
> 
> He acts like a little kid when he is far from it, I don't understand


He had a horrible signal to noise ratio. You can get an idea of it just by looking at his reddit forum. He posted about 90-95% junk and 5-10% useful stuff. I know he was banned on here because he was arrogant and thought the rules didn't apply to him and challenged the mods one too many time. His poll and comments about being the #1 keyboard expert on the planet certainly didn't help on here.

He's a bitter old man who's holding an internet grudge. It's sad. If it weren't for some of the awesome members in the reddit subforum, I would never go there.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> He had a horrible signal to noise ratio. You can get an idea of it just by looking at his reddit forum. He posted about 90-95% junk and 5-10% useful stuff. I know he was banned on here because he was arrogant and thought the rules didn't apply to him and challenged the mods one too many time. His poll and comments about being the #1 keyboard expert on the planet certainly didn't help on here.
> 
> He's a bitter old man who's holding an internet grudge. It's sad. If it weren't for some of the awesome members in the reddit subforum, I would never go there.


Lol. sounds like a bitter old man.


----------



## azianai

just ordered another keyboard, dang now i gotta sell one or two of my current ones...


----------



## JayKthnx

What boards do you have? I might be willing to pick one up


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The cops in question are dome plebs


Ha! Well said.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Guys! I got this winderful idea: mobile desktop. I'm talking mITX, Kaveri plus 7750, SSDs for days, built-in monitor, and a UPS or other battery pack. I'd want to integrate a keyboard into the system, and I can't go back to rubber dome. How practical or impractical is it to integrate a mechanical keyboard into a low-profile system? It should in theory function like a laptop, but I don't exactly care about mobility as long as I can pick it up with one of my massive man-hands.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys! I got this winderful idea: mobile desktop. I'm talking mITX, Kaveri plus 7750, SSDs for days, built-in monitor, and a UPS or other battery pack. I'd want to integrate a keyboard into the system, and I can't go back to rubber dome. How practical or impractical is it to integrate a mechanical keyboard into a low-profile system? It should in theory function like a laptop, but I don't exactly care about mobility as long as I can pick it up with one of my massive man-hands.


It would depend on how exactly you were doing it, but mechanical keyboards aren't that thick when you don't have the bottom of the case on, but the keycaps would add some thickness to it. Maybe a cherry ml switch board?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

ML? Never heard of it.


----------



## HPE1000

I have not used one so I cannot personally comment on the feel, but they are cheap

http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/switches/key/ml.htm

Here is a review from whitefiredragon


----------



## Sniping

steel brobot sale

much wow


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> steel brobot sale
> 
> much wow


Yeah, I passed though









It's all about that aluminum.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I passed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about that aluminum.


There were gone in 35 minutes. D:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There were gone in 35 minutes. D:


Yeah, I saw it when it was first posted and just had to force myself to not buy one lol

That steel was 3 times heavier than the aluminum and 6 times heavier than the plastic.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I saw it when it was first posted and just had to force myself to not buy one lol
> 
> That steel was 3 times heavier than the aluminum and 6 times heavier than the plastic.


1. Ignore weight
2. Acquire purdy keycap
3. ???
4. Debt.










I've put notifications on for new topics in the GB section, my wallet is ready.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 1. Ignore weight
> 2. Acquire purdy keycap
> 3. ???
> 4. Debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've put notifications on for new topics in the GB section, my wallet is ready.


I am going to try to figure out when aluminum will be available, I want 2 silver and maybe a red.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am going to try to figure out when aluminum will be available, I want 2 silver and maybe a red.


I wanted one of each metal but I'm too much of a noob to remember to check.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wanted one of each metal but I'm too much of a noob to remember to check.


That would have been difficult and expensive, steel, aluminum, brass and gold, I think he also said titanium was a possibility.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 1. Ignore weight
> 2. Acquire purdy keycap
> 3. ???
> 4. Debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've put notifications on for new topics in the GB section, my wallet is ready.


Great battlefield weapon against dome plebs


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That would have been difficult and expensive, steel, aluminum, brass and gold, I think he also said titanium was a possibility.


I meant I wanted one version of each different type of metal he offers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I meant I wanted one version of each different type of metal he offers.


What do you mean?

I am so confused, those are all the material types he is offering, those aren't colors.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so confused, those are all the material types he is offering, those aren't colors.


I originally meant I wanted one silver Brobot, one gold-plated Brobot, one aluminium Brobot, one steel Brobot etc

Then I thought you thought I was saying I wanted a single Brobot keycap with *all* of those metals in, i.e. a Brobot made of aluminium and gold and silver and steel because you said it would be difficult and expensive (I assumed you meant difficult and expensive to produce the keycap) so then I clarified what I meant.


----------



## Simca

BRO, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There were gone in 35 minutes. D:


You should see a clack sale. July sale sold out in less than 2 seconds. Some guys that were timestamped 12:00:01 didn't make it.
btw this is what we're talking about http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51244.0


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> BRO, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?


I was saying I wanted one of each Brobot but I'm no longer sure it's possible as the steel Brobot might not be reproduced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You should see a clack sale. July sale sold out in less than 2 seconds. Some guys that were timestamped 12:00:01 didn't make it.
> btw this is what we're talking about http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51244.0


Yeah, some people go crazy for them.

Also already seen the thread.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, some people go crazy for them.
> 
> Also already seen the thread.


Oh, thought Simca didn't know what we were talking about so I gave a link. My bad


----------



## stn0092

Is there a centralized shopping resource for mechanical keyboards and keycaps (custom or otherwise)?

These are the ones I'm aware of:

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/
http://elitekeyboards.com/
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
http://codekeyboards.com/
http://shop.daskeyboard.com/
http://www.originativeco.com/
http://techkeys.us/
http://keypop.bigcartel.com/
http://www.keycapsdirect.com/
http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> BRO, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?


BRO, DO YOU EVEN TYPE?

GOML


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there a centralized shopping resource for mechanical keyboards and keycaps (custom or otherwise)?
> 
> These are the ones I'm aware of:
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/
> http://elitekeyboards.com/
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
> http://codekeyboards.com/
> http://shop.daskeyboard.com/
> http://www.originativeco.com/
> http://techkeys.us/
> http://keypop.bigcartel.com/
> http://www.keycapsdirect.com/
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/


On OCN? No, but one could be added to the mech board guide by whoever becomes Keyboards Editor.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there a centralized shopping resource for mechanical keyboards and keycaps (custom or otherwise)?
> 
> These are the ones I'm aware of:
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/
> http://elitekeyboards.com/
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
> http://codekeyboards.com/
> http://shop.daskeyboard.com/
> http://www.originativeco.com/
> http://techkeys.us/
> http://keypop.bigcartel.com/
> http://www.keycapsdirect.com/
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/


I visit all those websites daily except for code, das and max keyboards









@Paradigm He said he completely forgot about time zones and a lot of people missed out due to it so he is probably going to run another on a weekend late at night. (although I am not sure if he is going to make it so only certain areas can buy since he directly stated he forgot about asia)


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> What boards do you have? I might be willing to pick one up


2 filcos, 1 ducky, 1 realforce, and 1 coming leopold


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, when replacing my space bar, (Ducky YOTS) after pressing down on it after I replaced it it was partly stuck when popping back up.
Like its that same position where you push down on a normal cherry key right before it clicks or actuates.
Small fix is to apply less pressure when putting the new spacebar back on, but since it's taller than it's supposed to be, I can see the LED and it is quite annoying.
Did I by any chance mess up the side switches when removing the original space bar?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey guys, when replacing my space bar, (Ducky YOTS) after pressing down on it after I replaced it it was partly stuck when popping back up.
> Like its that same position where you push down on a normal cherry key right before it clicks or actuates.
> Small fix is to apply less pressure when putting the new spacebar back on, but since it's taller than it's supposed to be, I can see the LED and it is quite annoying.
> Did I by any chance mess up the side switches when removing the original space bar?


Pull it back off and make sure that the stabilizers move freely with just your fingers. When putting it back on, just barely get it on and apply pressure across the whole thing with both hands to make sure it goes on straight.


----------



## HPE1000

WOW my poker got here 2 days ago and I just realized what it was. We thought it was just holiday stuff, it got here in 5 days from china with the cheapest shipping method.

These mx blacks are awesome compared to reds


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WOW my poker got here 2 days ago and I just realized what it was. We thought it was just holiday stuff, it got here in 5 days from china with the cheapest shipping method.
> 
> These mx blacks are awesome compared to reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WOW my poker got here 2 days ago and I just realized what it was. We thought it was just holiday stuff, it got here in 5 days from china with the cheapest shipping method.
> 
> These mx blacks are awesome compared to reds


where's the metal case?


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Pull it back off and make sure that the stabilizers move freely with just your fingers. When putting it back on, just barely get it on and apply pressure across the whole thing with both hands to make sure it goes on straight.


Hi, wil try that method. I'll try to use a straight object .
The side switches which are the stabs? can be moved freely. Not home and will give update later.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> where's the metal case?


I don't know









I don't think they are done yet, they were done being milled 22 days ago but there has not been an update since. I think the ones that were being made and staying in china are done but fengs order isn't done or isn't shipped or something, not sure. This was the last picture of them, before anodizing

I am letting that be a christmas gift though, I thought that would be the best way to slow down my madness.

So far I like the layout and keyswitches a lot, the black switches are a lot lighter than I thought they were going to be tbh and I just think they are perfect. I still might want reds for gaming but for typing I think the black switches are flat out better.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are done yet, they were done being milled 22 days ago but there has not been an update since. I think the ones that were being made and staying in china are done but fengs order isn't done or isn't shipped or something, not sure. This was the last picture of them, before anodizing
> 
> I am letting that be a christmas gift though, I thought that would be the best way to slow down my madness.
> 
> So far I like the layout and keyswitches a lot, the black switches are a lot lighter than I thought they were going to be tbh and I just think they are perfect. I still might want reds for gaming but for typing I think the black switches are flat out better.


My Hulk cap has no update either







somehow I am avoiding ordering another product from him, I dont mind it slow but I rather have better progress update

I'm also having a keycap from Binge as my Christmas present, its a one and only production exclusive for me
There's something about me and moose skull cap ...

anyway you might wanna go the topre path if you like linear, dont you think?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My Hulk cap has no update either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehow I am avoiding ordering another product from him, I dont mind it slow but I rather have better progress update
> 
> I'm also having a keycap from Binge as my Christmas present, its a one and only production exclusive for me
> There's something about me and moose skull cap ...
> 
> anyway you might wanna go the topre path if you like linear, dont you think?


I had considered getting that hulk keycap but I am not a huge fan of the hulk so I passed, that is the one that they can anodize green and paint his hair and teeth, right?
I want to see that binge keycap though, keep us updated









Possibly, I still like my clicky switches. I feel I will end up with a topre either way though.


----------



## HPE1000

Got rid of stock keycaps, I just hate the feel of the letters

It's tiny


How I feel about my huge razer mat now


----------



## Jixr

+1 for the lulz

i'd love a 60% but i'd feel like the light weight of it would have my hand pushing it around my desk all day.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I think they look great, and I like the compactness giving more desk real estate--but I like having all of my keys!









To be honest though, I probably could get by with a TKL at home--but I 100% need a numpad for work.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How I feel about my huge razer mat now


We watched that movie as a family. Not... Not well thought out. What are the dimensions on that thing?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://pckeyboard.com/

Hmm bucklig springs...

hmmmmm


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I probably could get by with a TKL at home--but I 100% need a numpad for work.


Yup, qfr at home and xt at work, though i'm really starting to consider ditching my qfr for another xt, but that means stripping and painting another case..
though if I ever get myself an ipad I would really consider getting one of the bluetooth 60%''ers, but at $200 a pop. for general typing i'm sure they are nice, but some games require function keys, so that pretty much nixes it for a daily driver for me.

hopefully when my new keycap set comes it in makes me like the board a bit more. though i've not used a 100% at home in years, before my first mech, i used an apple wireless keyboard. something just mkaes me love my xt so much more than my qfr.

and riddle me this batman, i've never took apart a buck spring, but is there any physical reason why the footprint of BS's are so large? if they could flt it into a case the size of most standard cherry mechs I would not hesitate to pick one up. I love the PLING PLING PLING as I type.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh god, what have I done


----------



## fragamemnon

Well, tell us already!
What did you buy?


----------



## BonzaiTree




----------



## HPE1000

I entered a group buy for another 60% keyboard, it's sprits korean pcb, I ordered it in a black pcb with a lime green 4mm thick aluminum+ 1mm acrylic backplate and green leds. I think I am going to put mx clears on it. Ordered it within a couple hours of using the poker 2


----------



## fragamemnon

Wow.... That sounds so... _*green*_.

I demand to see it!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I entered a group buy for another 60% keyboard, it's sprits korean pcb, I ordered it in a black pcb with a lime green 4mm thick aluminum+ 1mm acrylic backplate and green leds. I think I am going to put mx clears on it. Ordered it within a couple hours of using the poker 2


Never ending group buy hey?








poor wallet...


----------



## skupples

Has anyone played with the Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard yet?

Want to upgrade to a heavier click than blue, & I also wanted LED back light. The main thing that caught my eye is the key disabling feature... Anyone played with it yet?

oh, I need the num pad for certain games I play, & work... Though, I could setup HeadTrackerNo-IR & never need a keypad for gaming again...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Has anyone played with the Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard yet?
> 
> Want to upgrade to a heavier click than blue, & I also wanted LED back light. The main thing that caught my eye is the key disabling feature... Anyone played with it yet?
> 
> oh, I need the num pad for certain games I play, & work... Though, I could setup HeadTrackerNo-IR & never need a keypad for gaming again...


MX switches are universal, an MX Blue from a Corsair board won't have a heavier click than an MX Blue on a Razer, Cooler Master, Ducky, Filco, Deck, WASD board etc.









What I think you might like is a board with MX Green switches, unfortunately they aren't usually that common, one of the only production boards I can think of that comes with MX Greens is a CM Quick Fire XT with MX Greens which is a great choice of mech board, sadly without backlighting.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX switches are universal, an MX Blue from a Corsair board won't have a heavier click than an MX Blue on a Razer, Cooler Master, Ducky, Filco, Deck, WASD board etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I think you might like is a board with MX Green switches, unfortunately they aren't usually that common, one of the only production boards I can think of that comes with MX Greens is a CM Quick Fire XT with MX Greens which is a great choice of mech board, sadly without backlighting.


I remember Keycool 87 II & 104 II come in green keys and have backlightning


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX switches are universal, an MX Blue from a Corsair board won't have a heavier click than an MX Blue on a Razer, Cooler Master, Ducky, Filco, Deck, WASD board etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I think you might like is a board with MX Green switches, unfortunately they aren't usually that common, one of the only production boards I can think of that comes with MX Greens is a CM Quick Fire XT with MX Greens which is a great choice of mech board, sadly without backlighting.


The quickfire TK now comes with a cherry mx green option


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> The quickfire TK now comes with a cherry mx green option


How about the storm trigger? At least for my country it is the one with green and it's ... sold out.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Has anyone played with the Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard yet?
> 
> Want to upgrade to a heavier click than blue, & I also wanted LED back light. The main thing that caught my eye is the key disabling feature... Anyone played with it yet?
> 
> oh, I need the num pad for certain games I play, & work... Though, I could setup HeadTrackerNo-IR & never need a keypad for gaming again...


You can't really get a heavier click but if you want a heavier switch like MX Green you can try swapping the springs with MX Black springs, which should be a cheap mod because MX blacks are very cheap on vintage boards.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You can't really get a heavier click but if you want a heavier switch like MX Green you can try swapping the springs with MX Black springs, which should be a cheap mod because MX blacks are very cheap on vintage boards.


Just making this clear, vintage blacks and modern blacks are different


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You can't really get a heavier click but if you want a heavier switch like MX Green you can try swapping the springs with MX Black springs, which should be a cheap mod because MX blacks are very cheap on vintage boards.


See, i'm not really looking to do all that. I have WAY to much going on with my 900D (Waiting on NciX) build to consume all of my free time for the next two months. I'm on blues right now, the K70 has an MX brown variant. Seems to be the heaviest key I can find on a full keyboard.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> See, i'm not really looking to do all that. I have WAY to much going on with my 900D (Waiting on NciX) build to consume all of my free time for the next two months. I'm on blues right now, the K70 has an MX brown variant. Seems to be the heaviest key I can find on a full keyboard.


Full size MX Green board if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-XT-Mechanical/dp/B00EHBECAW
Doesn't have the backlighting but CM boards have top quality build and are very functional nonetheless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just making this clear, vintage blacks and modern blacks are different


I know tp4 isn't necessarily the most reliable source in the world, but I strongly believe that the difference between the two is caused by prolonged usage of the vintage black switches, and he came to a similar conclusion with his testing. In the end, the spring has nothing to do with smoothness so using vintage black springs is absolutely fine.
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50149


----------



## HPE1000

There seems to be this misconception that greens are clickier than blues, which just isn't the case. I am not sure if it came from the fact that greens were commonly used in space bars of blue keyboards and how spacebars usually make more noise especially if they are costar stabilized.

And I would suggest you try out greens before buying them.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There seems to be this misconception that greens are clickier than blues, which just isn't the case. I am not sure if it came from the fact that greens were commonly used in space bars of blue keyboards and how spacebars usually make more noise *especially if they are costar stabilized*.
> 
> And I would suggest you try out greens before buying them.


I'll vouch for that. Normal keys make a nice click noise, while things like shift and backspace make a bit more of thunk. Spacebar just makes a very satisfying clunk when bottoming out, but the switch itself is no different sounding. More surface area to smack on the casing makes more noise for obvious reasons.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Which 60% keyboard is generally considered to be among the best? I'm looking at either the Ducky Mini MX Blue (will replace the caps with PBT ones) or the HHKB Pro 2.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Which 60% keyboard is generally considered to be among the best? I'm looking at either the Ducky Mini MX Blue (will replace the caps with PBT ones) or the HHKB Pro 2.


It would depend if you liked topre or mx switches more. I can't tell you what you would like more.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It would depend if you liked topre or mx switches more. I can't tell you what you would like more.


I've briefly tried out the MX Blues and found them to be enjoyable. Aside from the noise they make (which I personally find to be quite pleasant) I don't see a problem with them. 90% of my time in front of the computer is spent typing as opposed to gaming so I reckon the MX Blues would do nicely. I haven't tried out the Topre's nor do I know of anybody who has one but from what I understand they're pretty damn nice. And the HHKB Pro 2 is so damny sexy and sleek, especially with blank caps. But so is the Ducky Mini.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone here used 67g lubed clears? I think nubbinator has, did you like them? I think that is what I am going to do. I might just use stock clears at first then make my decision because the plate is going to be phantom style. I assume when he says phantom style that means the switches can be opened while mounted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I've briefly tried out the MX Blues and found them to be enjoyable. Aside from the noise they make (which I personally find to be quite pleasant) I don't see a problem with them. 90% of my time in front of the computer is spent typing as opposed to gaming so I reckon the MX Blues would do nicely. I haven't tried out the Topre's nor do I know of anybody who has one but from what I understand they're pretty damn nice. And the HHKB Pro 2 is so damny sexy and sleek, especially with blank caps. But so is the Ducky Mini.


Really not sure what to tell you, you mean ducky mini not duckmini, right? (there is a difference)

Where are you able to find a ducky mini? It's all personal preference and I don't think anyone can make the decision for you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> The quickfire TK now comes with a cherry mx green option


No idea how I forgot that board when I watched that video the other day.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where are you able to find a ducky mini? It's all personal preference and I don't think anyone can make the decision for you.


I'm talking about the Ducky Mini and I'm able to find it locally at a cheap price.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No idea how I forgot that board when I watched that video the other day.


He makes great videos (IMO) and I just happened to glimpse the caption of the video and remembered it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> The quickfire TK now comes with a cherry mx green option


Top comment on that video
Quote:


> Am I the only person who likes chiclet style keyboards? Like, seriously, I can't stand the big spaced out mechanical keyboards. The flat, close together style allows me to type super easily and stuff. It might just be preference though, I don't know. What's the big deal with mechanical keyboards anyways, I've never seen the appeal.﻿


I am always entertained at the people on youtube who can never just dislike something, they have to give irrational reasons why they dislike something. Watch audio videos and you get the people saying that having better audio doesn't matter if you aren't listening to flac files, watch pc gaming related videos and people say how mouse and keyboard don't feel good and how better graphics don't matter because if the game is fun, that is all that matters, etc.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Top comment on that video
> I am always entertained at the people on youtube who can never just dislike something, they have to give irrational reasons why they dislike something. Watch audio videos and you get the people saying that having better audio doesn't matter if you aren't listening to flac files, watch pc gaming related videos and people say how mouse and keyboard don't feel good and how better graphics don't matter because if the game is fun, that is all that matters, etc.


I have no idea. If I don't like a video I just dislike and move on. No need for useless comments. I love my logitech k740 (low profile keyboard) but love my g710+ even more! Especially since I got is for ~$32


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I have no idea. If I don't like a video I just dislike and move on. No need for useless comments. I love my logitech k740 (low profile keyboard) but love my g710+ even more! Especially since I got is for ~$32


I love the chiclet keyboard on my laptop and I also owned a k740 not too long ago and that was a nice keyboard as well.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I love the chiclet keyboard on my laptop and I also owned a k740 not too long ago and that was a nice keyboard as well.


The real reason I upgraded to my mechanical, was that I hated how I could not press shift and spacebar at the same time in games! Otherwise, I think I would have let this deal go without thinking about it!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Top comment on that video
> *I am always entertained at the people on youtube* who can never just dislike something, they have to give irrational reasons why they dislike something. Watch audio videos and you get the people saying that having better audio doesn't matter if you aren't listening to flac files, watch pc gaming related videos and people say how mouse and keyboard don't feel good and how better graphics don't matter because if the game is fun, that is all that matters, etc.


The problem is that your expecting logical reasoning on youtube









I swear the average I.Q. of a youtube commenter is in the low 50's.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The problem is that your expecting logical reasoning on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the average I.Q. of a youtube commenter is in the low 50's.


Maybe one day that won't be the case


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe one day that won't be the case


Maybe, but right now this whole google+ debacle definitely hasn't helped.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Maybe, but right now this whole google+ debacle definitely hasn't helped.


There are great things, and terrible things about google plus so far. The worst thing I have noticed is that I don't get any notifications for my subscriptions anymore


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Played around with some Cherry MX Blues the other day at the TG store and really liked them. Can't really describe what I liked best (being a KB noob) but it had a satisfying click along with a non-linear switchover point near the bottom of the key travel that was better defined than the MX Red's I tried. Too bad I can't get a K95 with Blue's...


----------



## JayKthnx

you could manually swap them out as a weekend project


----------



## user18

How heavy are clears compared to the other common switches?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> How heavy are clears compared to the other common switches?


About as much as a black i think?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> About as much as a black i think?


Damn. I love the sound of clears, but blacks were too heavy for me. Guess that''s why so many people like ergo clears, right?


----------



## JayKthnx

55g spring, though the large tactile bump increases resistance a bit more than any other switch type.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Damn. I love the sound of clears, but blacks were too heavy for me. Guess that''s why so many people like ergo clears, right?


Yeah. Cherry will actually make Ergo Clears with any stem color (hot pink please!) if you order 750 000 or more. I could be off by a quarter-million, but it's a lot minimum. We should totes petition Cooler Master to make an Ergo Clear Quickfire Whatever.


----------



## HPE1000

Click clack stuff

"(TBA) Lasers a closed Dibscannon sale
(TBA) TAG! YOU'RE IT! sale
(TBA) Rot Pack sale
The above may be combined depending on time and other constraints"

I need a rot pack

someone posted this











I think the pack would have the skull, ogre and 420, I doubt it would have 2 420's but who knows


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I received my LZ-GH today. I have to say this is probably the most beautiful, understated board I've ever owned. It looks amazing with black cherry DS.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I received my LZ-GH today. I have to say this is probably the most beautiful, understated board I've ever owned. It looks amazing with black cherry DS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks amazing, I have always liked the bar feet on those.


----------



## user18

Wow. Sexy board.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very sweet just needs some vertical white led to the left of center for my Danish flag


----------



## Jixr

Looks neat, but the caseing makes some of the keys look too sunken into the board for my liking.

but still neat.


----------



## 161029

Bad news. I just spilled an entire glass of orange juice into my Filco Majestouch Black TKL I bought from Akihabara 2-3 summers ago as a souvenir. I was cleaning it for the last 1.5 hours. TT-TT

I took the entire thing apart (that warranty doesn't matter anymore anyways) and washed all of the keycaps and plastic casing with soapy water. With the PCB, I rinsed it off in some hot boiled water I had (from a coffee machine) so it's the closest thing I could get to distilled water. I had absolutely no usable alcohol like rubbing alcohol in my house so the thing was rinsed down in boiling hot water. Hopefully any remaining minerals won't corrode the PCB. Soap would be a bad idea since it would get stuck in every crevice. Hopefully the keyboard survives.

*tl;dr - super special keyboard to me, spilled orange juice all over it, hopefully it survives*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Bad news. I just spilled an entire glass of orange juice into my Filco Majestouch Black TKL I bought from Akihabara 2-3 summers ago as a souvenir. I was cleaning it for the last 1.5 hours. TT-TT
> 
> I took the entire thing apart (that warranty doesn't matter anymore anyways) and washed all of the keycaps and plastic casing with soapy water. With the PCB, I rinsed it off in some hot boiled water I had (from a coffee machine) so it's the closest thing I could get to distilled water. I had absolutely no usable alcohol like rubbing alcohol in my house so the thing was rinsed down in boiling hot water. Hopefully any remaining minerals won't corrode the PCB. Soap would be a bad idea since it would get stuck in every crevice. Hopefully the keyboard survives.
> 
> *tl;dr - super special keyboard to me, spilled orange juice all over it, hopefully it survives*


Just make sure you leave it for quite a while to dry off.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just make sure you leave it for quite a while to dry off.


It'll be quite awhile because the rice in my house is only for eating, not drying electronics.


----------



## Simca

I feel your pain. I put my G15 in the sink and it died, don't know why. >_>


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel your pain. I put my G15 in the sink and it died, don't know why. >_>


Guys, I am scare.
Apparently Simca is appeased only by sacrificing keyboards. /or lots of keycaps at a time/

We should probably not make a god angry. Sacrifice!


----------



## Simca

Sacrifice Keyboard and accessories down the endless hole that is the sink. Receive magical gifts worthy of your sacrifice or greater.


----------



## fragamemnon

I just imagined Hank Hill:









_I sacrifice Keyboards and Keyboard accessories_


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh dear.


----------



## Jixr

i had headphones in when I watched that, my ears are now bleeding.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I see your "oh dear" and raise you
TESORO

OK I just watched your video with sound on .... you win...


----------



## jokrik

OOT but nothing beat msi for product commercial/showcase

or asrock lol that M8 installation guide video, too hawt to post it here


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh dear.


Reminds me of every boys' toy commercial I saw growing up, with some overexcited guy exaggerating the coolness.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh dear.


Lol...I'm going to talk in that voice anytime I answer the phone from here on out.


----------



## HPE1000

Why do these companies think they know what people want? People can't seriously be buying this garbage can they?...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why do these companies think they know what people want? People can't seriously be buying this garbage can they?...


Apparently they do,
in my country those armageddon keyboard sell very well...
not trying to be harsh but I dont think armageddon make good keyboard anyway, its so... plasticy... and flexy..
I can see that will happen to that strike keyboard too


----------



## HPE1000

I'm going to have a bad time if sprit can't find some pcb mounted cherry stabs for this 1st round.. I think he is still looking for them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why do these companies think they know what people want? People can't seriously be buying this garbage can they?...


I have no idea what you're talking about.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's not even mechanical!


I wish I could come up with this
Quote:


> *specially engineered membrane which mimics the tactile feel generated by the mechanical keys often preferred by gamers - - without the resultant excessive noise - - the S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Keyboard provides a distinct competitive edge.*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not even mechanical!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could come up with this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *specially engineered membrane which mimics the tactile feel generated by the mechanical keys often preferred by gamers - - without the resultant excessive noise - - the S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 Gaming Keyboard provides a distinct competitive edge.*
Click to expand...

Everyone knows mechanical keyboards are for tryhards.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Today was a good day mang. Blue alps kingsaver, salmon alps kingsaver, spare kingsaver pcb/plate, extra set of wang keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

In all fairness, the pc gaming industry as a whole is plagued by this type of 'gaming' attitude.

nearly every pc componet is clad with cheap black plastic and riddled with green/black/blue LED's. all catering to the 'hardcore gamer' ( you would be surprised how basic pro gamers gear actually is )

everything from 'gamer' monitors, mice, keyboards, $50 mousepads, etc are usually all very poorly designed.
I get that its a buisness and the goal is to make money as cheaply as possible. You got to give it to razor, as much as people love to hate on them, they were smart enough to go after a good marketing campaign.

But in all fairness, the 'perfect' keyboard in my eyes is crazy expensive.

I guess i'm just used to ( as far as computer design ) jobs/ive apple standards.
( though i'm a designer myself, so i'm crazy picky about my things I buy, which is why 99% of the stuff I own has been modded to my own taste )


----------



## RatPatrol01

Well, even outside the marketing hype, Razer does have one damned good mouse in the form of the Deathadder. It is still a favorite among many many FPS players. Also, I hear the latest version of the Blackwidow Ultimate TKL is pretty decent, not that I'd ever take one over something like my Poker II.

The thing that really drives me crazy about gaming peripherals is how you so often seem to get a worse product for more money. Take for instance the Deathadder versus something like the Ouroboros, which is 3 times as expensive yet has a useless laser sensor and DPI settings no sane human needs. Or that madcatz S.T.R.I.K.E 7 which costs as much as a HHKB but is likely worse than a $60 QFR It gets even worse when you compare a decent pair of Sennheisers or Beyerdynamics and a cheap clip-on mic to a "Pro-gaming Headset".


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Today was a good day mang. Blue alps kingsaver, salmon alps kingsaver, spare kingsaver pcb/plate, extra set of wang keycaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking nice, you are on a roll, also I see you still have the same desk as me


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm going to have a bad time if sprit can't find some pcb mounted cherry stabs for this 1st round.. I think he is still looking for them.


That Group buy is pretty tempting I'm seriously thinking about the 110% build and seeing if I can't do ghetto greens or maybe try panda clears. It's dangerously close to a perfect keyboard for me.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm going to have a bad time if sprit can't find some pcb mounted cherry stabs for this 1st round.. I think he is still looking for them.


Why pcb mounter?
the spirit keyboard doesnt have any plate?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Why pcb mounter?
> the spirit keyboard doesnt have any plate?


I guess you are right, it is getting confusing because some people are using a plate and some aren't and sprits messages can be hard to understand at times. I meant cherry stabilizers in general, they aren't sold on websites like wasd the same way costar ones are.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess you are right, it is getting confusing because some people are using a plate and some aren't and sprits messages can be hard to understand at times. I meant cherry stabilizers in general, they aren't sold on websites like wasd the same way costar ones are.


Yeah thats troublesome, I've been looking for one for stock as well
but pretty sure they have a lot in Korean community, its about time


----------



## 161029

My keyboard lives! It dried out quickly during the past 12 hours. Reassembled it. The only 2 semi-clicky switches are the Scroll Lock and Page Break which I basically never use.

They somewhat click if depressed slowly. If pressed fast I just bottom out since I don't hear the click. What's funny is that they sound like topres now but not as muted. They produce a nice thock sound.


----------



## briddell

Potato picture, but great keyboard! White Poker II with MX Blacks from Qtan


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> 
> Potato picture, but great keyboard! White Poker II with MX Blacks from Qtan












I had a tough time decided if I wanted the white or black one. How are you liking mx blacks?


----------



## briddell

A lot different than MX Blues; at first I thought I had made a terrible choice. However, after an hour or so of typing, I found that I really love the linear switch; heavier than Blues, marginally, but a completely different feel when typing. I don't want to call them mushy, but they are softer feeling for sure. The MX stabilizers, on the other hand, are what I consider mushy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> A lot different than MX Blues; at first I thought I had made a terrible choice. However, after an hour or so of typing, I found that I really love the linear switch; heavier than Blues, marginally, but a completely different feel when typing. I don't want to call them mushy, but they are softer feeling for sure. The MX stabilizers, on the other hand, are what I consider mushy.


It took me about 3 or so hours of using mx reds before I warmed up to the linear switch but I was still scared ordering black switches because people really seemed to play up how heavy they are when I feel they aren't all that heavy. I actually like the cherry stabilizers on this keyboard and I am happy it has them. Reds feel really mushy with cherry stabilizers imo, but they don't seem to make as much of an impact on black switches.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It took me about 3 or so hours of using mx reds before I warmed up to the linear switch but I was still scared ordering black switches because people really seemed to play up how heavy they are when I feel they aren't all that heavy. I actually like the cherry stabilizers on this keyboard and I am happy it has them. Reds feel really mushy with cherry stabilizers imo, but they don't seem to make as much of an impact on black switches.


Go to the topre side you two...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Go to the topre side you two...


I know I will probably end up with one within the next year, but I really want a kishsaver and I feel stupid for missing out on them


----------



## DaveLT

Sees topre, closes tab. That's how uninterested i am in topres and i still consider them domes


----------



## HPE1000

NÜB


----------



## JayKthnx

got my switch tester today. just can't get into the feel of linears. blues remind me of noisy keyboards from my childhood and browns still give me response when I actuate a key. I do like the stiff spring of the blacks, but I like having feedback too much to roll with linears.


----------



## jokrik

Finally


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it!


----------



## Simca

Jokrik, is there significance in the color of the shift ctrl alt keys? Was there another old keyboard with that scheme or what?

Seen other ppl use those colors there too.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Jokrik, is there significance in the color of the shift ctrl alt keys? Was there another old keyboard with that scheme or what?
> 
> Seen other ppl use those colors there too.


Its actually a modifier pack which you can buy from other people, I love it since it has a history behind

They are mostly used on airport terminal keyboards and some other industries. Each of them of serves as some sort of Fn key combos that are grouped by the colors. The choice of colors...might be just because the fact that they are primary colors

And it looks so classic, I have an old taste

example of the keyboard in the airport


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Not sure whats
> Its actually a modifier pack which you can buy from other people, I love it since it has a history behind
> 
> They are mostly used on airport terminal keyboards and some other industries. Each of them of serves as some sort of Fn key combos that are grouped by the colors. The choice of colors... i can only guess, is probably just because the fact that they are primary colors
> 
> And it looks so classic, I have an old taste


Sorry if you said already, but what board is that?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Sorry if you said already, but what board is that?


Its a KMAC2 (Keyboard Maniac Attic Craft)
custom made keyboard, very heavy in weight since it uses thick aluminium not sure which series of aluminium
it has 62g blue switch and LED here and there

the keyset is classic beige


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my switch tester today. just can't get into the feel of linears. blues remind me of noisy keyboards from my childhood and browns still give me response when I actuate a key. I do like the stiff spring of the blacks, but I like having feedback too much to roll with linears.


Maybe you'd like MX Greens or Clears? Stiffer Blues and Browns respectively. Only thing is they're hard to find.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my switch tester today. just can't get into the feel of linears. blues remind me of noisy keyboards from my childhood and browns still give me response when I actuate a key. I do like the stiff spring of the blacks, but I like having feedback too much to roll with linears.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'd like MX Greens or Clears? Stiffer Blues and Browns respectively. Only thing is they're hard to find.
Click to expand...

MX Clears aren't exactly like MX Browns, they have a more pronounced tactile bump compared to the tactile bump in MX Browns which is fairly minimal.

MX Clears are very hard to find at the moment, not even Deck or WASD are producing boards using them at the moment.

As for MX Greens, they are becoming more popular and aren't nearly as hard to find on production boards as MX Clears are at the moment. CM are offering several of their board with MX Greens including the Quick Fire Rapid, Quick Fire Pro, Quick Fire XT and Trigger (harder to find).


----------



## BakerMan1971

I knew I had seen some clears somewhere
you could try this place, LINK the link is an MX Clear search on their site, turns up a few boards, which while not bad, are not to my taste, but I suppose you could grab them for the switches.

Beware the varying delivery times though, anything from 6 days to a Month for me.


----------



## Jixr

I like the growing popularity of greens, but they still command a $20-30 increase in price.

I can't wait for christmas, gonna buy myself an ipad as well as really considering a filco mini air, ( 60% bluetooth ) with blues, and i'm hoping its pcb mounted so I can pop the tops and throw some heavier springs in there ) But $200 for an ipad keyboard is alot.

Though there is a usb camera connection kit, and I could get a cheaper 60% and possibly buy/make a shorter usb cord for it.

It seems like that combo of a ipad+mech board would be the perfect 'laptop' for me.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like the growing popularity of greens, but they still command a $20-30 increase in price.
> 
> I can't wait for christmas, gonna buy myself an ipad as well as really considering a filco mini air, ( 60% bluetooth ) with blues, and i'm hoping its pcb mounted so I can pop the tops and throw some heavier springs in there ) But $200 for an ipad keyboard is alot.


Well for a mechanical it's nothing ... Logitech wants 100$ for a dome bluetooth keyboard. iPad or not (To be fair i know Logitech products pretty well as i used to be a promoter for them and got fired just earlier this weekend ...


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm interested in trying clears at some point since I like my browns so much. not sure about the greens. I'd like to try one at some point. I figured I'd either love them or hate them, but would want them for a keyboard only really used for typing purposes.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like the growing popularity of greens, but they still command a $20-30 increase in price.
> 
> I can't wait for christmas, gonna buy myself an ipad as well as really considering a filco mini air, ( 60% bluetooth ) with blues, and i'm hoping its pcb mounted so I can pop the tops and throw some heavier springs in there ) But $200 for an ipad keyboard is alot.
> 
> Though there is a usb camera connection kit, and I could get a cheaper 60% and possibly buy/make a shorter usb cord for it.
> 
> It seems like that combo of a ipad+mech board would be the perfect 'laptop' for me.


I was considering a Minila Air aswell, it's just a shame it doesn't have a rechargable battery + cable, then I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well for a mechanical it's nothing ... Logitech wants 100$ for a dome bluetooth keyboard. iPad or not.


thats pretty true, most ipad case/keyboard combos are $50+, the apple keyboard is $60 i think, cheaper BT mac like keyboard runs $20-30

Mainly I just would like a keyboard for it for writing for my website on the go and away from my desk.
( sometimes its better for me to be in bed writing away than it is to be at my desk in front of a 27" monitor.)

and a 60% can be had for around $100, plus the lighting to usb kit is $30, so thats $130 keyboard. ( not to mention i'll want a case, etc ) and it will give me a good reason to buy a blue/green keyboard. ( love them for typing, hate them for everything else. )

Really I need a macbook air, but $1k for a laptop that I won't get that much use off, considering a laptop pretty much requires a desk or a flat surfface for proper use. But i'm de-railing this thread a bit anyway.

Though the filco BT has a tiny tiny spacebar and looks near impossible to replace the entire keyset. but the BT would allow me to easily hot swap it between my desktop, ipad/iphone, my server and my intel NUC


----------



## Blindrage606

Been a lurker on this thread for a long time... i'll work on the form later ...

Main workhorse, metal plate feels w/ topre is so fresh.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


While having macros on a mechanical can be nice, good God the marketing and looks.

Yeesh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of every boys' toy commercial I saw growing up, with some overexcited guy exaggerating the coolness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Not going to lie, I always loved commercials like that as a kid. Totally worked on me.

Usually my parents would just tell me no it's garbage, you're not getting it. I don't care how bad you want it.
But the few times they caved and I got some stupid over hyped nonsense I was always so disappointed.

It looked so much cooler in the commercials!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like the growing popularity of greens, but they still command a $20-30 increase in price.
> 
> I can't wait for christmas, gonna buy myself an ipad as well as really considering a filco mini air, ( 60% bluetooth ) with blues, and i'm hoping its pcb mounted so I can pop the tops and throw some heavier springs in there ) But $200 for an ipad keyboard is alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for a mechanical it's nothing ... Logitech wants 100$ for a dome bluetooth keyboard. iPad or not (To be fair i know Logitech products pretty well as i used to be a promoter for them and got fired just earlier this weekend ...
Click to expand...

I'm thinking clears or greens might be the switch for me.

I still love my blues, but I'd like a little more actuation force.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Not played with Clears or Greens myself yet
must have a go

Nice board Blindrage606


----------



## briddell

Hmm... Which caps to buy - the age old question.

Qtan has some nice offerings for a 37-key set of PBT caps. Lots of colors to choose from!

Any thoughts?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I still love my blues, but I'd like a little more actuation force.


There's a noticeable difference between blues and greens. I'm enjoying my CM XT in greens a great deal. So much so some days I can't wait to get to the office to use it.

Anyone know if the Triggers used Cherry or Costar stabilizers?


----------



## Jixr

I've still not found a perfect swtich for me, and it really depends on application.

at work I MUST have reds. blues/greens double click issue causes too much problems for me
blacks are a bit too heavy for repetitive use at work.
( i use a very weird layout and set up )

Greens/blues are perfect for typing but in most games I play i prefer reds. ( I even made a custom hybrid board of all blues with red WASD switches )

i'd rather use a rubber dome than browns

clears/JHBlues I don't really like, they feel like nicer rubber domes collapsing to me.

Lubed blacks are starting to sound nice, I have one as my esc key ( that is probably the most used key on my keyboard ) but that would require me to either swap springs in my reds ( $20 + time ) or buy another keyboard and sell the old. People say you have to disasemble the switch to lube them, but i'm conviced using a syringe with the key presed down, and eventually it would work its way around the switch )

I've been thinking of trying to lube my reds, but ( not sure if its been proven ) it seems to me that a lighter springs would mean the return rate of the key would be slower. ( as i'm crazy fast on the keys when i'm in the zone at work )


----------



## ejohnson

Anyone order the cheap keycap sets from ebay before?

13 bucks for a tenkeyless set sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Hmm... Which caps to buy - the age old question.
> 
> Qtan has some nice offerings for a 37-key set of PBT caps. Lots of colors to choose from!
> 
> Any thoughts?


Depends on whether you use ANSI or ISO, I personally got a set of Ducky PBT keycaps, but I had less choice given that I use an ISO layout board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> There's a noticeable difference between blues and greens. I'm enjoying my CM XT in greens a great deal. So much so some days I can't wait to get to the office to use it.
> 
> Anyone know if the Triggers used Cherry or Costar stabilizers?


Cherry (even though the board is made by Costar).


----------



## Jixr

GOD DAMN IT MY ESC KEY JUST QUIT WORKING.

probably just a poor connection when I swapped out the switch...

and I need my esc key, its at least one of the top 10 keys I use at work.
Damn it.

I don't want to work on a rubber dome the rest of the day.

easy way to tell costar or cherry stem, if its backlit, its more than likely cherry.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends on whether you use ANSI or ISO, I personally got a set of Ducky PBT keycaps, but I had less choice given that I use an ISO layout board.


Going for ANSI - the biggest question I have right now is color scheme related. I am leaning towards purple caps right now, with white caps on the edge. The inverse for the backlights; purple caps will have white backlights, and the white caps will have purple backlights.

Then again, a Vegas-themed KB would look killer!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Anyone order the cheap keycap sets from ebay before?


they are just cheap abs thin plastic caps, usually with pad printed lettering, but if you want different color caps and dont really care about feel or anything like that then they are a good way to go.


----------



## briddell

Are the WASD Keyboard keycap sets PBT or ABS?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Are the WASD Keyboard keycap sets PBT or ABS?


Thin abs


----------



## briddell

Is there any place that does custom sets like they do, but with PBT and/or thick PBT?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Is there any place that does custom sets like they do, but with PBT and/or thick PBT?


I don't think so


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Is there any place that does custom sets like they do, but with PBT and/or thick PBT?


Rumor has it that if you ask nicely, they might can work with you if you're willing to supply the keys, and pay a bit extra.

Though according to their blog, they are planning on ceasing full custom keycap production. Though it was an old post, plans may have changed.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they are just cheap abs thin plastic caps, usually with pad printed lettering, but if you want different color caps and dont really care about feel or anything like that then they are a good way to go.


Thanks, thats what I needed to know.

I want to swap over to some orange caps, I will just order up some from a good company.


----------



## briddell

Well, I contacted WASD about custom PBT caps anyway.


----------



## Jixr

can't hurt to ask.

Someone on GH said they contacted them for some custom etching on pbt caps, so I know its been done, though its a crap shoot.


----------



## arvidab

Just got my first mechanical, just been using it for half an hour, I'm in love already.







I was using an old Lenovo keyboard, which feels pretty decent compared to some rubber dome but the difference switching to mech is just amazing and well worth the extra cost imo, the problem I have now is that I have more than one rig...

I will fill out the form asap




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ducky G2Pro Dyesub PBT MX Clear, advertised as MX White but it's Clear switches (as far as I can tell).
Why is there a led under a few keys though (just checked two and one had it while the other didn't)?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Must stop spending. I need to un-sub this thread.

So tempted to drop cash on some PBT caps


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just got my first mechanical, just been using it for half an hour, I'm in love already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using an old Lenovo keyboard, which feels pretty decent compared to some rubber dome but the difference switching to mech is just amazing and well worth the extra cost imo, the problem I have now is that I have more than one rig...
> 
> I will fill out the form asap
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky G2Pro Dyesub PBT MX Clear, advertised as MX White but it's Clear switches (as far as I can tell).
> Why is there a led under a few keys though (just checked two and one had it while the other didn't)?


Welcome to the dark side, prepare your wallet.









As for the backlighting, the DK9800G2 Pro has backlighting on just the WASD cluster.

Those appear to be MX Clears, but if you press down the keys and they make a quiet click then they're MX Whites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Must stop spending. I need to un-sub this thread.
> 
> So tempted to drop cash on some PBT caps


The real question is, why haven't you already?


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, clear is just a bump and white click.


----------



## zflamewing

I didn't realize those had WASD back lighting. I was thinking he might have been talking about the status lights which would be because Ducky saved space by not making a separate section to indicate Caps, Scroll, and Number locks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, clear is just a bump and white click.


MX Whites are actually more like the illegitimate love child of MX Browns and MX Greens, the click is pretty soft and they are quieter than MX Greens.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Whites are actually more like the illegitimate love child of MX Browns and MX Greens, the click is pretty soft and they are quieter than MX Greens.


I know









Aren't they factory lubed? I thought I read that somewhere.

So, spent last night compiling a need list for this keyboard, it is slightly terrifying..

100 pack mx clears
67g limited springs
lime green switch stickers
thick og x gh lube kit (might need the thin lube also for the springs)
clear cherry switch tops
toxic set + mods
toxic themed coiled custom cable


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Welcome to the dark side, prepare your wallet.


It already trembles in fear.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As for the backlighting, the DK9800G2 Pro has backlighting on just the WASD cluster.


Oh I see, thanks. I just found out to turn them on too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Those appear to be MX Clears, but if you press down the keys and they make a quiet click then they're MX Whites.


I can't hear a click from the switch (unless I bottom them out ofc). Anyway I like 'em. I tried MX Blacks, but I like the tactile feedback on this.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they factory lubed? I thought I read that somewhere.
> 
> So, spent last night compiling a need list for this keyboard, it is slightly terrifying..
> 
> 100 pack mx clears
> 67g limited springs
> lime green switch stickers
> thick og x gh lube kit (might need the thin lube also for the springs)
> clear cherry switch tops
> toxic set + mods
> toxic themed coiled custom cable


Not sure why, but I found that list sounds so sexy









and which keyboard is that for?Spirit?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Not sure why, but I found that list sounds so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and which keyboard is that for?Spirit?


Yes, I think the board is called the face w. The whole keyboard should be done before the end of january hopefully(pcb and plate should be done in around 4 weeks), not sure when the keycaps will be done though.

So my hunt for the kishsaver was unsuccessful, all the websites that I contacted didn't end up having them in stock


----------



## 161029

OCN keycaps have arrived! Unfortunately, since my board has a funky JIS layout, the space bar won't fit, but I'll probably be ordering another board soon to replace my damaged Filco (or just to use alongside it). Hopefully I have enough to order a WASD V2 CODE or just the regular V2 w/ MX Clear switches (since MX Brown is a bit too light for me).

I'll try to get photos too soon.


----------



## HPE1000

KOTM coming up, anyone got anything exciting to enter with?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Just got my first mechanical, just been using it for half an hour, I'm in love already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using an old Lenovo keyboard, which feels pretty decent compared to some rubber dome but the difference switching to mech is just amazing and well worth the extra cost imo, the problem I have now is that I have more than one rig...
> 
> I will fill out the form asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky G2Pro Dyesub PBT MX Clear, advertised as MX White but it's Clear switches (as far as I can tell).
> Why is there a led under a few keys though (just checked two and one had it while the other didn't)?


The chinese translation of MX Clear is MX White in english, and the translation for MX White in chinese is MX Milk.


----------



## Simca

That off-coffee colored scheme is interesting. I'd want a coffee colored keyboard.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> KOTM coming up, anyone got anything exciting to enter with?


Not yet. Parts ordered from China are at 30 days now and no-show yet.







Need hardware to finish my Pure.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> OCN keycaps have arrived! Unfortunately, since my board has a funky JIS layout, the space bar won't fit, but I'll probably be ordering another board soon to replace my damaged Filco (or just to use alongside it). Hopefully I have enough to order a WASD V2 CODE or just the regular V2 w/ MX Clear switches (since MX Brown is a bit too light for me).
> 
> I'll try to get photos too soon.


OCN keycaps?

Also the next batch of MX Clear WASD V2/ V2 CODE's are delayed for likely a year or more until they get MX Clears back in stock (they are hard to find at the moment). From the current state of the poll it seems the next WASD V2 CODE will be with MX Browns.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OCN keycaps?
> 
> Also the next batch of MX Clear WASD V2/ V2 CODE's are delayed for likely a year or more until they get MX Clears back in stock (they are hard to find at the moment). From the current state of the poll it seems the next WASD V2 CODE will be with MX Browns.


I think he might have won them in blindrages giveaway, they were the ocn esc key and spacebar.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Cherry MX Blue---> Buckling Spring

How much different will that transition be?
Scissorswitch-->MX Blue, wasn't too bad, buckling springs though.

ordering a buckling spring keyboard here in a few days, going to be the first keyboard i've owned in years that does't have backlighting.

Not sure if i should get the one without the windows key or just get the one with the windows key.


----------



## HPE1000

It's a pretty similar switch imo

Some people like to act as if they aren't even close but I say they are.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a pretty similar switch imo
> 
> Some people like to act as if they aren't even close but I say they are.


I'm stoked.
A friend of mine brought a model M for me to mess around with at our Rockband 3 venue last sunday and i was like
WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT
NAO.
But my laptop doesn't have PS2 ports, so he wont give it to me.(plus he wants to hold onto it).

I need to replace my razer naga epic, i was going to do that next month but i have my naga 2012 back up so i'm like "eh whats another month anyways?"
I just have to deside if i want windows keys or not.

For gaming, not having them there would be great but i tend to Win+D quite a bit.
The width of the buckling spring keyboard is much wider than my ducky shine II though, has me kinda worried.


----------



## BakerMan1971

wow this thread moves fast.
I hope you find your clears Hybridcore
who is the OEM for the WASD code boards? or are they custom built?
Just me thinking out loud as to other sources for a decent board with clears.

as for KOTM, I am waiting for a GB to take place before entering a modified board, of course that might just coincide with a bunch of others who get the same stuff


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OCN keycaps?
> 
> Also the next batch of MX Clear WASD V2/ V2 CODE's are delayed for likely a year or more until they get MX Clears back in stock (they are hard to find at the moment). From the current state of the poll it seems the next WASD V2 CODE will be with MX Browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might have won them in blindrages giveaway, they were the ocn esc key and spacebar.
Click to expand...

Ah, I remember that now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> wow this thread moves fast.
> I hope you find your clears Hybridcore
> who is the OEM for the WASD code boards? or are they custom built?
> Just me thinking out loud as to other sources for a decent board with clears.
> 
> as for KOTM, I am waiting for a GB to take place before entering a modified board, of course that might just coincide with a bunch of others who get the same stuff


Modified Costar stabilizers (to accomodate the backlighting).

Also MX Clear production boards are pretty much non-existent at the moment.

Also WASD are supposedly releasing some MX Green boards within the next few months.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> KOTM coming up, anyone got anything exciting to enter with?


If I'm not banned from entering...I'll enter my KIngaver with green ALPs.


----------



## Paradigm84

That reminds me, I hope you KOTM winners will post pics of your keycap when it gets there.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Okay, so I'm in a quandary. Do I want MX Browns for gaming for the feedback, or do I want Reds/Blacks? The thing that I hate most about rubber domes is the lack of feedback, so I'm worried about getting a linear switch. Blues/Greens are not an option because 1) it'd be wasteful because I already have Blues and 2) this is intended to be mobile too and I don't want strangers and friends to want to murder me. My board of choice would be a CM Quickfire Rapid. I can do without a number pad, but not arrow keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm stoked.
> A friend of mine brought a model M for me to mess around with at our Rockband 3 venue last sunday and i was like
> WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT
> NAO.
> But my laptop doesn't have PS2 ports, so he wont give it to me.(plus he wants to hold onto it).
> 
> I need to replace my razer naga epic, i was going to do that next month but i have my naga 2012 back up so i'm like "eh whats another month anyways?"
> I just have to deside if i want windows keys or not.
> 
> For gaming, not having them there would be great but i tend to Win+D quite a bit.
> The width of the buckling spring keyboard is much wider than my ducky shine II though, has me kinda worried.


You can get PS/2 to USB adapters. Not sure how good they are though. The lack of a Windows key would bug me though. Are there any modernized Model Ms out there?


----------



## Sniping

I think linear is night and day from rubber dome because rubber domes are tactile. I like blacks but that's just me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Okay, so I'm in a quandary. Do I want MX Browns for gaming for the feedback, or do I want Reds/Blacks? The thing that I hate most about rubber domes is the lack of feedback, so I'm worried about getting a linear switch. Blues/Greens are not an option because 1) it'd be wasteful because I already have Blues and 2) this is intended to be mobile too and I don't want strangers and friends to want to murder me. My board of choice would be a CM Quickfire Rapid. I can do without a number pad, but not arrow keys.


To be honest I don't see the point in picking tactile switches over linear from a gaming perspective, I'm somewhat reluctant to believe you'll actually use the tactility while playing instead of just bottoming out the switches.

Just my


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Sure, but I like knowing when it's been actuated. I am a terrible typist and bottom out with the Blues, but they feel SO WONDERFUL and I know for sure that I've hit things (especially L-Shift and L-Ctrl with my pinkie). Browns don't have the greatest feedback, but it's there.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I suppose it depends on the type of gaming you are doing, sometimes where you are not just charging around shooting, and more gauged control is in effect, you can use actuation to an advantage to move more smoothly over the keys to get the desired movement of the character/thing

I am in love with browns, but that could change if clears turned out to be better.

Linear switches are also fine, but that little bump can be great for a double tap.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'd get Clears in a heartbeat if they were, ya know, available for sub-$100. WASD, I love you, but I refuse to spend $150 for an 87-key keyboard. I don't want to get something and then hate it, but I'm leaning more towards Blacks than Browns since I'll have a typin' keyboard and a hardcore gamin' keyboard. Reds are going to be too light if Blues are anything to go by. Now, if I do make a laptop-desktop, then I will go Browns or Clears on a 60% keyboard, or perhaps TKL if I have the real estate.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'd get Clears in a heartbeat if they were, ya know, available for sub-$100. WASD, I love you, but I refuse to spend $150 for an 87-key keyboard. I don't want to get something and then hate it, but I'm leaning more towards Blacks than Browns since I'll have a typin' keyboard and a hardcore gamin' keyboard. Reds are going to be too light if Blues are anything to go by. Now, if I do make a laptop-desktop, then I will go Browns or Clears on a 60% keyboard, or perhaps TKL if I have the real estate.


I had to pay $180 for my MJ2 TKL.


----------



## HPE1000

Unicomp might be releasing a new SSK tomorrow


















They have been talking about how they are going to come out with a new product tomorrow and now there is an entry for a replacement top for an 84 key keyboard on their website.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I had to pay $180 for my MJ2 TKL.


You're British and you have an addiction. So yes, you did. Holy crap man, that's a CPU, a medium-end GPU, a 256GB SSD, 4TB HDD, or 16GB of RAM money. What's your estimate of how much you've spent on keyboards and keyboard accessories total?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I had to pay $180 for my MJ2 TKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're British and you have an addiction. So yes, you did. Holy crap man, that's a CPU, a medium-end GPU, a 256GB SSD, 4TB HDD, or 16GB of RAM money. What's your estimate of how much you've spent on keyboards and keyboard accessories total?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call it an addiction....yet, I only have one keyboard.









Also $180 doesn't buy a good CPU here really, a 4770K is $400. D:

As for how much I've spent, let's see we have:


Filco MJ2 - $180
WASD keycaps + a few keyboard parts - $100
Ducky keycaps - $60
Random novelty keycaps - $80
O-rings - $20

Probably missing some stuff and might be underestimating a few prices, but yeah that's $440.









Then again, that's probably nothing compared to what some other guys on here have spent.


----------



## HPE1000

I want this bad


40%


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

$180 gets you an i5 or FX-8000. Not great, but still good. I was thinking you were one of the other guys who has spent thousands. I guess not. That's 150% the price of the keyboard in keycaps. I could make snide comments about how you're nuts for spending that much money on plastic, but my collection of Lego would make me a bit of a hypocrite.

EDIT: How do you punctuation on that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> $180 gets you an i5 or FX-8000. Not great, but still good. I was thinking you were one of the other guys who has spent thousands. I guess not. That's 150% the price of the keyboard in keycaps. *I could make snide comments about how you're nuts for spending that much money on plastic*, but my collection of Lego would make me a bit of a hypocrite.


Inb4 someone brings out a thousand dollar collection of ClickClacks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Inb4 someone brings out a thousand dollar collection of ClickClacks.


So, you mean 3-4 of them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, you mean 3-4 of them?


Optimistically speaking, yes.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want this bad
> 
> 
> 40%


Personally don't find the appeal in having less keys. 40%...60%...all kinda useless to me. I can understand tenkeyless, but other than that full keyboard all the way.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Personally don't find the appeal in having less keys. 40%...60%...all kinda useless to me. I can understand tenkeyless, but other than that full keyboard all the way.


I like it for the same reason I love mini itx computers I guess.


----------



## arvidab

That is quite cute, but beyond that it's not that appealing to me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want this bad
> 
> 
> 40%


Can i eat it? 

it looks like chocalate


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Can i eat it?
> 
> it looks like chocalate


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Let's everybody pitch in and get one for Frick!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Personally don't find the appeal in having less keys. 40%...60%...all kinda useless to me. I can understand tenkeyless, but other than that full keyboard all the way.


Good 60% layouts are just as functional as TKL keyboards, but even smaller. My FC660C offers all the keys a TKL does, except for a dedicated print screen button.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Good 60% layouts are just as functional as TKL keyboards, but even smaller. My FC660C offers all the keys a TKL does, except for a dedicated print screen button.


Yes, the fn layers are nice. On the poker 1 to + are f1-12 in the fn layer, fn p is print screen, fn backspace is delete, fn wasd is arrow etc..

I don't miss the keys much.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Let's everybody pitch in and get one for Frick!


Get a brown acrylic case for it and everything


----------



## skupples

Led mech deals? Where!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I made my decision and will try out Blacks next. After that, I'll go with Browns or Clears.


----------



## kazuyamishima

I tried a 60% keyboard as well, but slightly prefer the layout of the tenkeyless. However, I do think some of the 60% keyboards just look really cool.

I have a Filco Majestouch 2. Tenkeyless at home, and full size at work. This is the one I have at home. Brown switches with 40 A-L O-rings,PBT keycaps and a sleeved cord.




I am also one of those who has been through some switches. I started off years ago on my college roommate's steelseries with Cherry MX blacks which I found too heavy. Bought a board with reds, which I sold... too light! ('DOH!).

So I tried the browns and even though the actuation force is the same as the reds, they feel a lot better and I do not have any problems with accidental keypresses like I had on the reds. I also got to try blues, even though I have never owned a board with blues myself. I really liked them as well, though I suspect more for typing and less for gaming (the browns I like for both).

Lately I have been getting the urge to try Topre, but can not justify spending that much. I am happy with what I have, but at the same time a little curious about what else is out there.


----------



## HPE1000

Noice clack + color scheme

Just got the hookup for 100 transparent switch tops yeeahh


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I want this bad
> 
> 
> 40%


Oh my! I thought my Poker II was small!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noice clack + color scheme
> 
> Just got the hookup for 100 transparent switch tops yeeahh


Dont you think that trans switch tops is a bit... doesnt make sense?
you cant see it once you put keycaps on it, its a way to show off the stickers which is a 3$ vinyl lol
but it does look different I've to admit that when it has no keycaps on


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Dont you think that trans switch tops is a bit... doesnt make sense?
> you cant see it once you put keycaps on it, its a way to show off the stickers which is a 3$ vinyl lol
> but it does look different I've to admit that when it has no keycaps on


I am not doing it to make sense, I also am on the lookout for ~67g gold springs


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not doing it to make sense, I also am on the lookout for ~67g gold springs


true that








the one Originative sell which is the limited springs, is not the gold spring?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> true that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one Originative sell which is the limited springs, is not the gold spring?


Sadly they aren't gold, I am going to get the 67g limited from originiative to start out and then hope for another gold spring GB later on.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sadly they aren't gold, I am going to get the 67g limited from originiative to start out and then hope for another gold spring GB later on.


I'm in a dilemma as well, I really want to complete my dream board which is a KMAC and KPAD to put on the left side
one is on sale but its red, my KMAC is titanium....
oh dear... not sure whether Sheraton gonna do GB in the near future or not
I've even asked Zenuty to find me a KPAD on korean forum, no luck since 2 months ago...
what to do, what to do...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm in a dilemma as well, I really want to complete my dream board which is a KMAC and KPAD to put on the left side
> one is on sale but its red, my KMAC is titanium....
> oh dear... not sure whether Sheraton gonna do GB in the near future or not
> I've even asked Zenuty to find me a KPAD on korean forum, no luck since 2 months ago...
> what to do, what to do...


That is no fun, you could always get both of them and re anodize them together later on. Although that would only really work if you didn't like the titanium color you already have.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is no fun, you could always get both of them and re anodize them together later on. Although that would only really work if you didn't like the titanium color you already have.


Love the titanium finish, anyway the seller just told me he needs the package to be insured which would cost me a hell lot on the custom tax
guess a reason for me to save my wallet

you know I hate when you really dont wanna spend more on keyboards and want to spend it on something else but then something good comes up on the classified which you actually want lol


----------



## phillyd

Anyone care to explain the difference in feel between ABS and PBT?


----------



## zemco999

I think the acetone test puts ABS vs PBT into perspective







I am not honestly sure though!


http://imgur.com/fAi8I


"Originally Posted by Manyak;6009683
PBT Plastic (Polybutylene Terephthalate)
Can Survive up to 150*C (or more in some cases)
Resistant to solvents
Mechanically Strong
Does not "shine" as fast
Expensive
ABS Plastic (Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene)
Solvents will "melt" the keys
Keys develope "shine" faster
Low Cost
Light Weight"

quoted from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1147262/engraved-abs-vs-pbt-whats-the-difference


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone care to explain the difference in feel between ABS and PBT?


They feel rougher/textured to me.


----------



## Badwrench

New releases from Unicomp for Black Friday: New listings from Unicomp


----------



## phillyd

I thought the texture was more reliant on the mold. Example. The keys on my KBT are super slick ABS, and the double shot I got are well-textured ABS


----------



## DaveLT

Texture is indeed reliant on mold. For a more accurate reference a cheap crappy fan from CM is a ABS frame. Every delta in comparison is a PBT frame, those feel far more solid and much nicer in hand


----------



## kazuyamishima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I thought the texture was more reliant on the mold. Example. The keys on my KBT are super slick ABS, and the double shot I got are well-textured ABS


I think this is true. Having tried 3 types of PBT keycaps, they all had a different surface texture, which makes me believe this is more of a result of how it is manufactured than it has to do with the material it is made from. However, the PBT keycaps out there tend to have a rougher surface texture (those by KBC and Vortex do, while the "imsto thick" ones are more smooth).

This is what WASD had to say about it on their blog (when they were still planning to add PBT keycaps to their product line up)
_With PBT, you can expect a much more durable finish on the texture of the key. ABS plastic has poorer wear properties which is why they are known to "shine" after heavy use. PBT isn't indestructible, but has better wear properties and will resist "shine" much longer than ABS. Contrary to popular belief, the "roughness" or texture of the key has nothing to do with the material used. Texture is created by the injection mold used to create the product._

Personally I do not care that much about the difference in feel. PBT does feel a little stiffer than ABS, like it is made of a material that is harder and less pliable. I would not say it feels objectively better. The reason why I use PBT is mostly because I like the look of light colored keycaps and my keyboard sits next to a window. With PBT there will be no discoloration from exposure to sunlight. Other than that it has also been my experience that there is considerably less "shine". However, keycaps will shine eventually, it just takes a little longer. If you really hate how that looks then I recommend to go with a color keycap where it is not as noticeable (mostly, not black).


----------



## phillyd

Thanks, that's some good info there. I will stick with ABS until I get a lot more money on my hands.







thanks guys! +1


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I'm at Best Buy and am currently contemplating if I want to spend the $110 on a 180GB Intel 530. Yes or no? But also, they have some mechanical keyboards on display in the games department. I gotta say, I can only feel the Browns' actuating when I go slowly. There's nothing there when I mash it. It isn't plugged into anything so I can't say for sure, but it just doesn't really feel tactile. Clears it is if I want feedback and the people around not murdering me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I'm at Best Buy and am currently contemplating if I want to spend the $110 on a 180GB Intel 530. Yes or no? But also, they have some mechanical keyboards on display in the games department. I gotta say, I can only feel the Browns' actuating when I go slowly. There's nothing there when I mash it. It isn't plugged into anything so I can't say for sure, but it just doesn't really feel tactile. Clears it is if I want feedback and the people around not murdering me.


110 for 180gb doesn't seem all that great of a deal to me. And yeah, browns don't seem to do much if you are typing fast and pressing down hard.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Christmas avatar is back, nice. It's better than you might think. It's between a 960GB M500's typical sale price and MSRP. Anyway, I'll take Jailhouse Blues if I'm on a budget and want quiet. Stock Blue have more feedback. Why doesn't Cherry replace the Browns with official Ergo Clears? They just feel a bit squishy. Not as bad as rubber domes by any means, but compared to my and Best Buy's Blues.


----------



## Simca

Because everyone has different tastes and gamers prefer Browns cuz they're told to.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They're not hardcore like me. Browns are too mainstream.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They're not hardcore like me. Browns are too mainstream.


Same. I really don't like browns at all. Just the sort of "Reds with sand throw all over it" feeling i get everytime i feel a red.
Till' now i still can't tell a dome from a red. Kill me please


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Domes are bit tactile though. They have a specific point where they collapse and then complete a circuit. They suck, but they have more feedback then Browns somehow.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Domes are bit tactile though. They have a specific point where they collapse and then complete a circuit. They suck, but they have more feedback then Browns somehow.


Definitely. they feel like crap but they definitely have more feedback


----------



## HPE1000

I just got back from the store and I tried a g710+ while I was there, it was nice but I just can't feel the bump when I am typing.


----------



## phillyd

If you type lightly browns have more tactility.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you type lightly browns have more tactility.


This is the truth... I love my g710+!

EDIT post 500


----------



## zemco999

Massdrop has a couple mech. key accessories and a board.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-tenkeyless

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox-keycap


----------



## phillyd

To each his own. I had a CM Storm Trigger. I loved the ridiculous durability...the thing felt like a brick. But the browns were underwhelming. I'd prefer reds or blues.


----------



## Simca

Underwhelmed by mass drop price


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Underwhelmed by mass drop price


DS3 TKL?


----------



## Paradigm84

Just got a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blacks and green backlighting, might not seem like a great price to North Americans, but the Shine 3 retails for $180 here.









The FC660C can wait.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just got a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blacks and green backlighting, might not seem like a great price to North Americans, but the Shine 3 retails for $180 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FC660C can wait.


Nice choice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice choice


Indeed, I don't think keyboards attract import VAT (+20%) here, but even if they do, it would still be at least $15 cheaper than buying it from a UK site.


----------



## Simca

Welcome to the quack pack.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

oh dear carl sagan....

So like I desided to dismantel my battlestation and just sit on my bed with my laptop(depression sucks







) so i hvent been using my mech keyboard. Desided to go play a few games with the scissorswitch...

WOW these scissorswitches feel so damn harsh, how the hell do people stand those rubberdomes? DX
HOW DID I STAND USING A SCISSORSWITCH FOR SO LONG

I've been spoiled by Cherry MX, I wonder how much nicer buckling springs are compared to cherry mx switches.

boy damn i didnt think it would be that bad but my fingers are hurting and everything, ow.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh dear carl sagan....
> 
> So like I desided to dismantel my battlestation and just sit on my bed with my laptop(depression sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so i hvent been using my mech keyboard. Desided to go play a few games with the scissorswitch...
> 
> WOW these scissorswitches feel so damn harsh, how the hell do people stand those rubberdomes? DX
> HOW DID I STAND USING A SCISSORSWITCH FOR SO LONG
> 
> I've been spoiled by Cherry MX, I wonder how much nicer buckling springs are compared to cherry mx switches.
> 
> boy damn i didnt think it would be that bad but my fingers are hurting and everything, ow.


I love the type feel of my model M
but I cant type for long with it, too tiring though I'm used to green switch
weird....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I love the type feel of my model M
> but I cant type for long with it, too tiring though I'm used to green switch
> weird....


I got to play with my friends model M and it actually felt softer and less intense so if the unicomps are near the say(they say they made the switch for the ibm's)its going to be a more comfortable feel than my mx blue. The weight of the switch is technically more which is what worries me, but i have overdeveloped finger muscles and tendons so i dont think 10g is goint to be all that much different expecially with how hard i press my keys.

greens are 85g right? the buckling springs are 60g iirc.

Althought i might be getting it in a monthf rom now because the naga epic is 40$ off so if i can catch that sale. gonna wait just a bit longer.

90$ for a naga epic then 90$ for a new keyboard, gonna be fun stuff.


----------



## Ribozyme

So I built my first pc in april and bought the cm storm quickfire mx black keyboard with it without much thinking, it was cheap simple and mechanical(everyone said it was the way to go). I loved it at first comparing to an apple keyboard or my lapop keyboard( hp compaq 6730b ftw), but it is becoming a bit of a drag. The keys require so much force to push down and it tires my hands really after typing or gaming. And it is pretty damn loud( I know you don't have to bottom out but I do it anyway).

Now I am looking for a new keyboard, my eye fell on the corsair k70. Looks so nice! And I think the wristwrest will be good for my comfort too. The hard choice however is do I pick the mx reds or browns(only ones available here in Belgium for the k70). Keep in mind I come from mx black, so would be red or brown be a better solution for me, wanting it quiet and less tiring. I game more than I type too. I cannot get a sample kit unfortunately, stupid Belgian hardware shops.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd suggest reds since they're a lighter version of blacks


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd suggest reds since they're a lighter version of blacks


The mx red version of the k70 also looks nicer with the black aluminium plate instead of the silver on the mx browns. So I guess you told me what I wanted to hear







But I probably won't know what's best for me until I try right? I will start off with the k70 mx reds and if I don't really like it I want to try a ducky shine 3 with mx browns


----------



## Simca

MX Browns will be louder, not much, but still louder if blacks were a problem.

Consider buying O Rings as this'll quiet the keys up more.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MX Browns will be louder, not much, but still louder if blacks were a problem.
> 
> Consider buying O Rings as this'll quiet the keys up more.


So will reds be quieter than blacks? I'm really torn here because the blue backlight silver k70 only comes with browns, but my mouse has blue lighting as well as my pc led and I would like to purchase a blue dualshock 4 for platformers/3rd person shooters.

I'm really open to the browns too, curious about that tactile feedback...

Decisions ..
Thanks for the help so far though. Rep+


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So will reds be quieter than blacks? I'm really torn here because the blue backlight silver k70 only comes with browns, but my mouse has blue lighting as well as my pc led and I would like to purchase a blue dualshock 4 for platformers/3rd person shooters.
> 
> I'm really open to the browns too, curious about that tactile feedback...
> 
> Decisions ..
> Thanks for the help so far though. Rep+


Reds and blacks should make the same level of noise. The switches themselves actually don't make a noise sans blue/green/clicky switches. IT'll be the keycap/bottoming out making the noise. Mechanical keyboards aren't silent.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My Miami key set finally arrived yesterday, was short of the F12 key, the vendor said he would send a replacement key in a few days, so I use my Keycool 87 as the base for the key caps......


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Reds and blacks should make the same level of noise. The switches themselves actually don't make a noise sans blue/green/clicky switches. IT'll be the keycap/bottoming out making the noise. Mechanical keyboards aren't silent.


Lighter switches within a family should be louder since there's less to resist the force from your fingers. Negligible? Probably. Pedantic? Definitely.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Lighter switches within a family should be louder since there's less to resist the force from your fingers. Negligible? Probably. Pedantic? Definitely.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My Miami key set finally arrived yesterday, was short of the F12 key, the vendor said he would send a replacement key in a few days, so I use my Keycool 87 as the base for the key caps......


I recognise that keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MX Browns will be louder, not much, but still louder if blacks were a problem.
> 
> Consider buying O Rings as this'll quiet the keys up more.


I wouldn't really say MX Browns are any louder, I have both switches on this sampler and they seem the same.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wouldn't really say MX Browns are any louder, I have both switches on this sampler and they seem the same.


Gaah thanks for making me think through this all over







So if noise were no issue, what do you think would be best for me, as I didn't like blacks.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Did you not like them for the weight or linearity? If it's weight, go Red. If it's lack of feedback, then Clears or Greens. If it's both Blues or Ergo Clears. I refuse to recommend Browns for tactility; I can't feel a thing. They're just squishy feeling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Gaah thanks for making me think through this all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if noise were no issue, what do you think would be best for me, as I didn't like blacks.


It depends, which part of the MX Blacks didn't you like? The force needed or the linear feel?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Did you not like them for the weight or linearity? If it's weight, go Red. If it's lack of feedback, then Clears or Greens. If it's both Blues or Ergo Clears. I refuse to recommend Browns for tactility; I can't feel a thing. They're just squishy feeling.


Or i would describe as Reds with sand thrown all over it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Did you not like them for the weight or linearity? If it's weight, go Red. If it's lack of feedback, then Clears or Greens. If it's both Blues or Ergo Clears. I refuse to recommend Browns for tactility; I can't feel a thing. They're just squishy feeling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It depends, which part of the MX Blacks didn't you like? The force needed or the linear feel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Or i would describe as Reds with sand thrown all over it.


I didn't like the force needed. I don't know what the tactile feedback feels like so I don't know if I would like it. Hmm definitely don't need sand on my keyboard







So you guys aren't too keen on the browns? Thanks a ton all for helping.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I didn't like the force needed. I don't know what the tactile feedback feels like so I don't know if I would like it. Hmm definitely don't need sand on my keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys aren't too keen on the browns? Thanks a ton all for helping.


On MX Browns the tactile bump just feels like the switch getting heavier, then suddenly collapsing and becoming lighter.

But yeah, a lot of people in here don't like MX Browns because the tactile bump is so subtle, some people view it as completely useless.

I personally don't mind MX Browns, I can tell the tactility is there, but I'm not a good enough typist to utilise it properly, hence why the board I just ordered has MX Blacks.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I haven't played with Browns in use on a PC, but I got no feedback unless I pressed slowly. If you're typing, you'll want definite feedback, so clicky switches or Clears. If you're gaming, then a linear press is easier or you want immediate feedback, so clicky or linear switches. I'm not sure how good or popular Clears are for gaming, but they seem like they take the best of Browns, Blacks, and Blues - the silent tactility of the Browns, the weight of the Blacks, and the feedback of the Blues.


----------



## neo0031

I'm using MX browns. Gamed on reds for a day, and I can say it is superior in feel.

BUT that is not to say browns are not good or can't game. I game on my browns on the time, and the slight tactility are now a must and superior for me as I type. I like that "key is not registered until you're past the bump" safety feel, especially in a WASD gaming scenario.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Blues are similar. There's a very specific point where the stem meets the slider, which is held in place by the switch. At this point, the key feels almost stuck if you press oh-so-slightly, but just a tiny bit more force makes it close the switch and continue on.


----------



## Simca

Blues are elite. I have zero interest in buying a linear non-clicky keyboard. MX Clears and Greens are the only other keys I'd consider.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Blues are elite. I have zero interest in buying a linear non-clicky keyboard. MX Clears and Greens are the only other keys I'd consider.


Fuuu off to the start. So I heard a lot of complaints about the k70 leds after some more research today, so I might not get one after all. Ducky shine 3 however is available in all thinkable configs except for greens and clears. What do you guys think on ducky shine 3 vs corsair k70? I don't really need all the lighting modes but reactive typing looks cool. And the fact that I can combine any led color with any switch and decide TK or TKL.

So red, brown or blue. I have blacks and think they are too heavy and it tires me after long gaming/typing sesh.
Is the click of the blues worth it or is it only distracting(so I've heard around some forums). Found a site were someone sweared with browns for gaming because the tactile feedback made him a better gamer.

Thanks for the help all, reppin


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Blues are elite. I have zero interest in buying a linear non-clicky keyboard. MX Clears and Greens are the only other keys I'd consider.


What about MX Whites?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Fuuu off to the start. So I heard a lot of complaints about the k70 leds after some more research today, so I might not get one after all. Ducky shine 3 however is available in all thinkable configs except for greens and clears. What do you guys think on ducky shine 3 vs corsair k70? I don't really need all the lighting modes but reactive typing looks cool. And the fact that I can combine any led color with any switch and decide TK or TKL.
> 
> So red, brown or blue. I have blacks and think they are too heavy and it tires me after long gaming/typing sesh.
> Is the click of the blues worth it or is it only distracting(so I've heard around some forums). Found a site were someone sweared with browns for gaming because the tactile feedback made him a better gamer.
> 
> Thanks for the help all, reppin


Actually, a limited run of MX Green ISO models are being released here in the UK, so it's possible ANSI versions will be released aswell.


----------



## Jixr

I found a good deal on a mionix zibal 60 keyboard for less than half price ( used ) gonna pick it up, swap out some of my reds for blacks, and my idea of a perfect keyboard ( minus an allum case ) will be complete!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Fuuu off to the start. So I heard a lot of complaints about the k70 leds after some more research today, so I might not get one after all. Ducky shine 3 however is available in all thinkable configs except for greens and clears. What do you guys think on ducky shine 3 vs corsair k70? I don't really need all the lighting modes but reactive typing looks cool. And the fact that I can combine any led color with any switch and decide TK or TKL.
> 
> So red, brown or blue. I have blacks and think they are too heavy and it tires me after long gaming/typing sesh.
> Is the click of the blues worth it or is it only distracting(so I've heard around some forums). Found a site were someone sweared with browns for gaming because the tactile feedback made him a better gamer.
> 
> Thanks for the help all, reppin


I would find them distracting if somebody else were using. Random noise can not be filtered out, which is why case fans' white noise is fine but overhearing someone's conversation on a cell phone is distracting. Since I'm making the clicks, it serves as audio feedback in addition to tactile feedback and isn't really distracting. You might get stabbed by a coworker if you bring them to work though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Blues are elite. I have zero interest in buying a linear non-clicky keyboard. MX Clears and Greens are the only other keys I'd consider.


Preach sister!

I love dat click.


----------



## HPE1000

I still wish there were springs available over 100g's, I don't see how people can say mx blacks are that heavy.


----------



## Jixr

would it not be possible to find small orings to place in the switch housing to further compress springs?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still wish there were springs available over 100g's, I don't see how people can say mx blacks are that heavy.


I imagine that would fatigue you very quickly, would it not?

I guess it somewhat depends on what you're used to.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still wish there were springs available over 100g's, I don't see how people can say mx blacks are that heavy.


Ballpoint pen.

Or pay Cherry ten's of thousands of dollars to produce MX Super Blacks again.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Fuuu off to the start. So I heard a lot of complaints about the k70 leds after some more research today, so I might not get one after all. Ducky shine 3 however is available in all thinkable configs except for greens and clears.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a limited run of MX Green ISO models are being released here in the UK, so it's possible ANSI versions will be released aswell.
Click to expand...

Spoke too soon:

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=87097&vpn=DK9008S3-GUSALAAG1

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=87096&vpn=DK9008S3-GUSALAAB1

Also:

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=91798&vpn=DK9008S3-QUSPTYYY1

A butterboard with MX Whites? Ducky be cray cray.


----------



## Simca

You beat me to the punch, was about to post the MX Green switch.

Ducky Shine 3 is a great keyboard. Highly recommend it. The look of the K70 with its black anodized aluminum frame intrigued me, but the fact that they limited it to MX reds destroyed that for me. I absolutely love the sound of the clicks of MX Blues. The tactile feedback is amazing and I wouldn't use a keyboard that didn't have tactile feedback. The springs are light and easy to press. I could even personally go for something with a bit more resistance. Unlike MX Browns you KNOW when you actuate on an MX Blue.

I am not annoyed by the sound of MX Blues, but others might be. It's a personal thing. All I can tell you is that you need to try them in person. I watched videos of the MX switches and was adamantly against blues because they seemed loud and obnoxious. I went to MicroCenter one day to get my 3570k and ud5h and tried out a few keyboards. The MX blues were the only switch I liked. The linear switches gave me no feedback and it felt like pressing the keys in mashed potatos. It felt terrible. I love the sound of the MX blues and the switches were decided upon. Just had to find myself a quality keyboard from there and the lighting modes of the Ducky made it an easy choice.

I actually meant MX Whites!! It was the MX Clears that were a distant 3rd and I meant NOT to mention. So for me MX Greens/MX Whites are the first choice for next switches (Since Whites are rare, I'll probably get a green) and MX clears would be for a quieter keyboard if I ever wanted one...maybe work.

Also, if anyone's interest Maxkeyboards is having a 50% off sale. I'm not interested, but thought I'd let everyone know. Check out the thread in Online Deals.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You beat me to the punch, was about to post the MX Green switch.
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 is a great keyboard. Highly recommend it. The look of the K70 with its black anodized aluminum frame intrigued me, but the fact that they limited it to MX reds destroyed that for me. I absolutely love the sound of the clicks of MX Blues. The tactile feedback is amazing and I wouldn't use a keyboard that didn't have tactile feedback. The springs are light and easy to press. I could even personally go for something with a bit more resistance. Unlike MX Browns you KNOW when you actuate on an MX Blue.
> 
> I am not annoyed by the sound of MX Blues, but others might be. It's a personal thing. All I can tell you is that you need to try them in person. I watched videos of the MX switches and was adamantly against blues because they seemed loud and obnoxious. I went to MicroCenter one day to get my 3570k and ud5h and tried out a few keyboards. The MX blues were the only switch I liked. The linear switches gave me no feedback and it felt like pressing the keys in mashed potatos. It felt terrible. I love the sound of the MX blues and the switches were decided upon. Just had to find myself a quality keyboard from there and the lighting modes of the Ducky made it an easy choice.
> 
> I actually meant MX Whites!! It was the MX Clears that were a distant 3rd and I meant NOT to mention. So for me MX Greens/MX Whites are the first choice for next switches (Since Whites are rare, I'll probably get a green) and MX clears would be for a quieter keyboard if I ever wanted one...maybe work.
> 
> Also, if anyone's interest Maxkeyboards is having a 50% off sale. I'm not interested, but thought I'd let everyone know. Check out the thread in Online Deals.


Ha, ninja'd.









Also you can get MX Whites on Ducky's butterboard, but the design isn't for everyone.









Also the turn-around time on the Massdrop for the Shine 3 I ordered is several weeks, I can't wait that long.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to the punch, was about to post the MX Green switch.
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 is a great keyboard. Highly recommend it. The look of the K70 with its black anodized aluminum frame intrigued me, but the fact that they limited it to MX reds destroyed that for me. I absolutely love the sound of the clicks of MX Blues. The tactile feedback is amazing and I wouldn't use a keyboard that didn't have tactile feedback. The springs are light and easy to press. I could even personally go for something with a bit more resistance. Unlike MX Browns you KNOW when you actuate on an MX Blue.
> 
> I am not annoyed by the sound of MX Blues, but others might be. It's a personal thing. All I can tell you is that you need to try them in person. I watched videos of the MX switches and was adamantly against blues because they seemed loud and obnoxious. I went to MicroCenter one day to get my 3570k and ud5h and tried out a few keyboards. The MX blues were the only switch I liked. The linear switches gave me no feedback and it felt like pressing the keys in mashed potatos. It felt terrible. I love the sound of the MX blues and the switches were decided upon. Just had to find myself a quality keyboard from there and the lighting modes of the Ducky made it an easy choice.
> 
> I actually meant MX Whites!! It was the MX Clears that were a distant 3rd and I meant NOT to mention. So for me MX Greens/MX Whites are the first choice for next switches (Since Whites are rare, I'll probably get a green) and MX clears would be for a quieter keyboard if I ever wanted one...maybe work.
> 
> Also, if anyone's interest Maxkeyboards is having a 50% off sale. I'm not interested, but thought I'd let everyone know. Check out the thread in Online Deals.


Thank you for your experience, definitely helpful. I guess I'll sleep about it. And I can hang on to these blacks somewhat longer no problem while I make up my mind.


----------



## rrims

Just submitted my application and got a little fancy with the camera. Love this new keyboard! Never going back to rubber dome


----------



## HPE1000

Got excited for a second, my brother told me he found some old ibm keyboards for sale at a local blockbuster that is shutting down, sent me a picture and they seem rubber dome


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Just submitted my application and got a little fancy with the camera. Love this new keyboard! Never going back to rubber dome


What kind of mx switches?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> What kind of mx switches?


Cherry MX Browns.

Blues were a little too loud for my liking


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Browns are like rubber domes but better: you get a sharper, less mushy feeling, you get some feedback when the circuit closes, and you get to act superior to those rubber dome plebs. Which one is most important? It really depends on your priorities, but if it isn't the last one you're a loser.


----------



## Jixr

sigh... I picked up another keybard, mionix zibal 60 with blacks. I think i've found my new favorite switch.

Started with blues, swtiched to reds because of the double tap issue ( for me is a real thing ) with blues/greens.

Went with reds, and now typing on all blacks is pretty sweet.
Feel slightly stiffer than reds, but with the stiffer spring they just feel snappier. Though the keyboard is new, so it has not been broken in yet ( another real thing i believe in ) but so far so good. I can see how typist would not like them though, through typing this out, i've already noticed how stiff the keys are ( espc the backspace and keys I hit with my pinkies )
Though i'm about to rip the keyboard apart and tear it open and see what goodies are inside, and plan on harvesting the switches to lube and place in my QFR and XT's

Pics, notes, and thing along shortly.


----------



## Simca

I only had double tap issues on my blues the first couple days using a mechanical keyboard. My brain/fingers got together and worked the problem out.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sigh... I picked up another keybard, mionix zibal 60 with blacks. I think i've found my new favorite switch.
> 
> Started with blues, swtiched to reds because of the double tap issue ( for me is a real thing ) with blues/greens.
> 
> Went with reds, and now typing on all blacks is pretty sweet.
> Feel slightly stiffer than reds, but with the stiffer spring they just feel snappier. Though the keyboard is new, so it has not been broken in yet ( another real thing i believe in ) but so far so good. I can see how typist would not like them though, through typing this out, i've already noticed how stiff the keys are ( espc the backspace and keys I hit with my pinkies )
> Though i'm about to rip the keyboard apart and tear it open and see what goodies are inside, and plan on harvesting the switches to lube and place in my QFR and XT's
> 
> Pics, notes, and thing along shortly.


Glad you like them, I love mx blacks, reds are just too light imo.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the board was used, so currently i'm washing it up, cleaning all the caps, and right away i'm lubing the blacks.

Gonna re assemble it soon, and test it as is for awhile, then decide if I want to swap some switches into my QFR and XT and turn this board into reds.
( it only comes in blacks )

One thing I don't like about it is the LEDs are wayy to dim even at the brightest setting. ( at least compared to the only other backlit board i've used, the corsair k95 with white leds )
The LED's are gonna make switch swapping a pain though.

and on most keyboards with a function key, this one has the windows key on the right and the Fn on the left, fine for gaming I guess, but sucks if you use windows short keys or anything in OSX


----------



## Jixr

well, as I figured, the backlit keyboard means the keycaps are crap.
Testing the blacks out with a mix of cheap ABS caps, thin PBT and thick PBT and all of them feel better than the backlit caps.

I'm not sure if its my board ( since its used ) but the backlighting is so dim, even on its max brightness, you can't see them in a lit room, and in a dark room they are barely noticeable.

which is fine by me, as I'm going to throw some other keycaps on it.

Lubing the blacks is not very noticeable to me, sometimes reds can feel slightly scratchy, but lubing the switches I don't feel the slight scratchyness ( though they may have been fine before lubing )

and HPE you must have iron fingers if you want to throw some 100g springs in your switches, these blacks are noticeably heavier than reds.
If I do some switch swapping I'll keep the a-z keys reds and just change the modifier keys and such.

I'm about to do run my typical gaming test on it. ( Some Bf4 and SC2 ) and as well as some general typing and usage ( updating my website and doing some Photoshop/LightRoom photo editing )

Though Its pretty clear that blacks are much quieter thans reds, the compression rate of the springs is much stronger. I love bottoming out, and even doing so on the blacks is sounds much much quieter than on the reds. ( I think this is because the spring compresses fully and stops the key vs in reds the spring compresses more and sound is the slider hitting the housing )

So far so good.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I would find them distracting if somebody else were using. Random noise can not be filtered out, which is why case fans' white noise is fine but overhearing someone's conversation on a cell phone is distracting. Since I'm making the clicks, it serves as audio feedback in addition to tactile feedback and isn't really distracting. You might get stabbed by a coworker if you bring them to work though.


Heavy *clackclackclack* Is a sound I want next year. Makes the mechanical experience more complete, it definitely just makes it very complete
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, as I figured, the backlit keyboard means the keycaps are crap.
> 
> Though Its pretty clear that blacks are much quieter thans reds, the compression rate of the springs is much stronger. I love bottoming out, and even doing so on the blacks is sounds much much quieter than on the reds. ( I think this is because the spring compresses fully and stops the key vs in reds the spring compresses more and sound is the slider hitting the housing )
> 
> So far so good.


Mate, it's the keycap hitting the frame not the slider hitting the housing


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Heavy *clackclackclack* Is a sound I want next year. Makes the mechanical experience more complete, it definitely just makes it very complete
> Mate, it's the keycap hitting the frame not the slider hitting the housing


Keycaps never hit anything, I have already gone over this. I cut a keycap up and pushed it all the way down to show this before.



Up and down


----------



## Jixr

thanks HPE, the sound is from the slider bottoming out against the internals of the switch, the reason why o-rings help, is not because it prevents the keycap from hitting the top of the switch, but because it reduces the amount of travel that the slider has, therefore keeping the slider from bottoming out.


----------



## zemco999

Sorry to interrupt, but does anyone have a 3d rendering of a spacebar? Or have the ability to make one?


----------



## Jixr

there should be some, though check GH as you'd probably have better luck finding CAD files there than on here.


----------



## zemco999

GH?


----------



## nubbinator

Got the KOTM cap today. I thought I was supposed to get one for each month, but I only got one total. I should get some pics of it later.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> GH?


GeekHack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Got the KOTM cap today. I thought I was supposed to get one for each month, but I only got one total. I should get some pics of it later.


Post em up!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> GH?


Geekhack


----------



## Jixr

god damn, if anyone is thinking about changing switches from one keyboard to another, just sell both and buy the board in the switch color you want.

My XT is easy to switch switches, but the Mionix is a b word with all the LED's and everything.

Should have just bought springs to swap in the XT and the QFR but i'm already past that point.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Jixr

exactly, there is no fun. it sucks.
took me about 2 hours to just swap the numb pad.

But at least when i'm done my XT will be truly one of a kind and level up from just keycaps and paint to swapped in lubed mx blacks ( which are amazing btw )


----------



## ZBoneCapone

Here are few photos of my board, I've already submitted my application. I have a Ducky Shine 3 with Red LEDs and MX Browns.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> exactly, there is no fun. it sucks.
> took me about 2 hours to just swap the numb pad.
> 
> But at least when i'm done my XT will be truly one of a kind and level up from just keycaps and paint to swapped in lubed mx blacks ( which are amazing btw )


different strokes for different folks. I personally love electronics projects. only reason I'm not really working on my s3 is because I have a couple other more pressing projects in line, as well as being busy as hell at work. switch swapping isn't for everyone, but there's still plenty of fun to be had if you're into those kinds of projects.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i like doing it, but its tedious, and it probably does not help that i'm using a radioshack iron


----------



## JayKthnx

I use a no name iron from a basement shop in akihabara. doesn't really matter too much as long as you know how to work the solder and flux imo.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Got the KOTM cap today. I thought I was supposed to get one for each month, but I only got one total. I should get some pics of it later.


You were supposed to get one for each month, I'll see if I can sort it out. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZBoneCapone*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few photos of my board, I've already submitted my application. I have a Ducky Shine 3 with Red LEDs and MX Browns.


Hey, how do you like the browns and have you owned other switches? Really leaning towards a ducky shine 3 or k70 with browns. How do you like the look and feel of the ducky shine 3?


----------



## Simca

I think the thing I love most about my DS3, and I'm sure not many will have this opinion, is that the LEDs fully encompass the entire key and shine through fully, but not overwhelmingly. There are some keyboards where the LEDs literally shine light through that could potentially cause eyestrain or blindness!!(ok maybe not blindness ). Some LEDs bleed so badly that it looks cheap and crappy, but these are well contained in each and every key cap.

My G15 wasn't bright enough with it's orange LED backlighting and I always wished the LED was stronger so it could fully embody the keycap, but it never did. The DS3 fully illuminates each and every key and looks beautiful.

The red is RED. There's no off red. It's red. I've seen other mechanical keyboards with "red" LED lighting, but it was an off color red, either washed away red or practically orange. Was not pleased. These are fully red or fully blue or w/e color you choose it is THAT color. It looks great.

This keyboard looks great sitting in front of you, but some modes look better farther away. If you're looking at your desktop from a bit away, the breathing mode and the wave mode look amazing from 7 feet away.


----------



## JayKthnx

ducky s3 has really sturdy build quality, nice and even led lighting and a nice arrangement for its function keys. only downside I usually see from people is that it doesn't feature media controls like the shine 2 did. I personally don't have a problem with that since I mapped controls to my mouse, but it's still a detail to be aware of.

as you've already seen, different people like different switches. I have browns in my s3 and I love them. I really enjoy having a small cue for when the switch actuates without constantly having my keys clicking away. also, I have never experienced any sort of grinding or roughness while actuating the switches. I love blues for typing, but browns seem more versatile overall.


----------



## Simca

The only thing I wish is that the DS3 had software so that you could reprogram the "media keys" it does have. It has some open calculator button, open "this PC" button, open email and open home page button.

It would be awesome if you could reprogram those to open applications of your choosing and they sold keycaps with other icons.


----------



## JayKthnx

you can if you modify the values in the registry. just more out of the way than a simple gui like you're talking about.

it would also be fantastic if they released a .dll to make the leds sound responsive. I modified my old g19/g13 set to do that. was fun having my lighting pulse with the bass of my music.


----------



## Simca

I wish the touch active lighting mode lasted longer. Seems I press it and as soon as I remove my fingers, it's already fading away or has already faded away. I know you can set it to delayed, but even then it's active for like 1/2 second or 1 second max. I'd like it to last longer like...2 seconds slowly fading away.


----------



## JayKthnx

could message them and see if they'll increase the delay in a patch. they typically seem to have very good customer relations.


----------



## Simca

I'll do that. Will update you if they reply.


----------



## JayKthnx

btw, thanks for the link to maxkeyboards bf sale code. got some keycaps and a set of o-rings for cheap earlier today for another shine 3 I have on the way. +rep


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll for November is up.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438790/keyboard-of-the-month-november-13

EDIT:

As is the December thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


----------



## Snerp

Has anyone tried the Monoprice Mechanical? Seemed like a decent setup for $80.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Monoprice Mechanical? Seemed like a decent setup for $80.


$80? That's expensive if you don't mind waiting for deals.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Monoprice Mechanical? Seemed like a decent setup for $80.


Considering you can get a CM Storm Quick Fire XT for that price with MX Browns, or for $10/ $20 more with other switches on Newegg, I would say there is absolutely no point considering it.

EDIT: Actually with the rebate you can get the MX Brown version for $70, the MX Red for $80, MX Blue for $90 and the limited edition MX Green for $100.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> $80? That's expensive if you don't mind waiting for deals.


Did you look at it?


----------



## Simca

Am I the only one that feels like a master pianist when I type on my MX blue switch keyboard.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Considering you can get a CM Storm Quick Fire XT for that price with MX Browns, or for $10/ $20 more with other switches on Newegg, I would say there is absolutely no point considering it.
> 
> EDIT: Actually with the rebate you can get the MX Brown version for $70, the MX Red for $80, MX Blue for $90 and the limited edition MX Green for $100.


The back lit version is more...


----------



## Simca

There is no backlit version of the XT. That's one of the downsides. You get Filco-like quality at a cheap price, but lose out on LED backlighting. Maybe you mean the Crossfire TK?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Am I the only one that feels like a master pianist when I type on my MX blue switch keyboard.


A good piano has linear switch-esque keys. Everybody knows that.


----------



## Simca

~Strangles the unicorn~


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snerp*
> 
> The back lit version is more...


Looks to be a QPAD MK-80/ Max Keyboard Nighthawk rebrand, you can get it if you like, it's just a store-brand board puts me off somewhat.

Oh and it could have backlight issues like some of the Nighthawks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> There is no backlit version of the XT. That's one of the downsides. You get Filco-like quality at a cheap price, but lose out on LED backlighting. Maybe you mean the Crossfire TK?


Yet.


----------



## Simca

If they create the CM Storm XT with backlighting, that's my next keyboard probably.


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Looks to be a QPAD MK-80/ Max Keyboard Nighthawk rebrand, you can get it if you like, it's just a store-brand board puts me off somewhat.
> 
> Oh and it could have backlight issues like some of the Nighthawks.


That's the info I was digging for.

You could slap a picture of a cat riding a pooping donky wearing a fedora with "turds-r-us.com" on it. If it was $50 cheaper I'd buy it. I've done worse for much less.


----------



## HPE1000

Made a switch opening tool, didn't turn out as great looking as the others I have seen but it works and that is all that matters.


----------



## ZBoneCapone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey, how do you like the browns and have you owned other switches? Really leaning towards a ducky shine 3 or k70 with browns. How do you like the look and feel of the ducky shine 3?


I love my browns. I know they are widely considered the safest and sometimes most "unsatisfying" switches but I really enjoy them. They have the nice tactile feel along with the noticeable click if you bottom out. I haven't quite gotten the feel for my board yet, so I still bottom out. I have owned reds before, specifically the Corsair Vengeance K70. I found the reds great for gaming and they really excelled in FPS in my opinion. I am a college student so I do quite a bit of typing and I found the reds lacking in that area. I eventually sold my K70 to a friend and bought this one a few weeks back.

Now to the DS3, the build quality on this thing is amazing. This is by far the sturdiest, most well put together board I've ever seen or played with. The lightning modes are interesting and because I have red LEDs, they really match my rig which also has red LEDs in it. I really don't have any complaints about this board, it has performed flawlessly. Everything about this board screams high quality and my only regret is that I didn't have the money to get the aluminum Year of the Snake edition







My general recommendation is that if you want LEDs, than this is the board to go for. A lot of lighting modes and each key is individually back lit so it really is beautiful to look at when you're cycling through the different modes.

After my experiences with the DS3, I can safely say I'm a Ducky man for life.


----------



## Simca

I love my Ducky, but I'm definitely open to buying a Filco (has to be Italian Red) or a CM Storm XT (with backlighting). Will also consider a Topre, but it can't be one of the weird looking ones.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love my Ducky, but I'm definitely open to buying a Filco (has to be Italian Red) or a CM Storm XT (with backlighting). Will also consider a Topre, but it can't be one of the weird looking ones.


So HHKB is the only Topre that you'll buy?









pls no butthurt let's face it the HHKB is the only Topre keyboard that actually looks like it's worth what it costs


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> So HHKB is the only Topre that you'll buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls no butthurt let's face it the HHKB is the only Topre keyboard that actually looks like it's worth what it costs


I think she means she doesn't want a Topre board with an unusual layout, which the HHKB has.


----------



## Simca

I don't like the Realforce 87U, 104U, the Type Heaven wouldn't be so bad if it didn't have that weird curve at the end. The Leopold FC660C looks OK.

I actually don't mind the HHKB2, but isn't it missing the CTRL button? I'm not sure what one of those buttons at the bottom is, but the CTRL button is extremely important to me.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't like the Realforce 87U, 104U, the Type Heaven wouldn't be so bad if it didn't have that weird curve at the end. The Leopold FC660C looks OK.
> 
> I actually don't mind the HHKB2, but isn't it missing the CTRL button? I'm not sure what one of those buttons at the bottom is, but the CTRL button is extremely important to me.


Ctrl and Caps lock is flipped, you can do the same on the FC660C as well with the DIP switch. Pretty good design imo,


----------



## Simca

At this point in time, the HHKB2 would be the most likely keyboard of all Topre's I've seen that would be a compelling buy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Now you're making me want to buy another board even though I just ordered one.


----------



## HPE1000

Recently, someone on GH was able to get one(HHKB Pro 2) for ~52 dollars from amazon jp due to a pricing error









They were in France and had to pay for proxy shipping but still..


----------



## Simca

Did Amazon honor that? They pretty much never do.

Does anyone in this mechanical keyboard club own the LZ SE? I'm interested to know more about that keyboard. That with custom key caps seems interesting.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Now you're making me want to buy another board even though I just ordered one.


Will this become a thing? do you guys infected people with keyboard enthusiasm? I got my duckyshine only like 3 months ago and now I'm getting a buckling spring.

I blame you >_>


----------



## Simca

I love my DS3, but I'm looking for something that stands out a bit more..that's why Italian Red Filco or that red LZ SE really catches my eye. Throw on some custom keycaps on those keyboards and I'll be happy with my "itch" if you wanna call it that. I don't see it as a keyboard itch, just want to try something new. Another thing I don't like about the Italian Red Filco is that I think it only comes in MX Reds or some other crappy key switch. I want it in green.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did Amazon honor that? They pretty much never do.
> 
> Does anyone in this mechanical keyboard club own the LZ SE? I'm interested to know more about that keyboard. That with custom key caps seems interesting.


Amazon did honor it and shipped it out, as for the LZ keyboards, they are just your run of the mill korean custom keyboard(Aluminum case, plate, PCB and you are in charge of switches, keycaps and stabilizers). I believe the keycaps on that keyboard are the sanctuary keys. That particular keyboard was owned by DanGWanG, I don't know if he still has it though.

You are usually going to pay around ~400 before the switches and keycaps for a keyboard like that.

I think later next year I will sell both my QFR's and just get an aluminum tkl with mx greens


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love my DS3, but I'm looking for something that stands out a bit more..that's why Italian Red Filco or that red LZ SE really catches my eye. Throw on some custom keycaps on those keyboards and I'll be happy with my "itch" if you wanna call it that. I don't see it as a keyboard itch, just want to try something new. Another thing I don't like about the Italian Red Filco is that I think it only comes in MX Reds or some other crappy key switch. I want it in green.


Why exactly are you looking for something that stands out? like whats the alur in it? just personality? If so "Simca is always so fickle!"
whats with the obsession with MX Greens btw?

I want japanese Cherry MX/buckling spring keycaps...
since its a language i'll probably be learning in the future/semi already know(speaking of things that stand out, people are always curious as can be about the chinese keycaps and ask about them all the time)
as for an "itch"
I dunno its just everyone was talking about buckling springs and those ibm model Ms and i got curious and now since i got to touch them... now i'm lusting for them... THAT'S YALLS FAULT >_>


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Will this become a thing? do you guys infected people with keyboard enthusiasm? I got my duckyshine only like 3 months ago and now I'm getting a buckling spring.
> 
> I blame you >_>


I'm not exactly a keyboard guy, but Sean Webster was mean and convinced me to buy another SSD, cause why not and it was a good deal. Then I've got my laptop where I'm planning yet another mod, this time more USB ports and a USB WiFi antenna. I do know I'm getting an MX Black Quickfire Rapid and a Razer DeathAdder for Christmas though, and I really hope I don't decide to buy something with Clears or Greens afterwards. Browns or Reds are fine, but Clears or Greens? I'm on the edge of the rabbit hole and I really don't want to fall in.


----------



## Simca

I'm not interested in the IBM Model M Keyboard. That thing looks ancient.

I want to try the greens because they're like heavier blues. I have blues and love them, but wouldn't mind having to press harder for a keyswitch. It's also a change since getting the same switch defeats the purpose of having multiple keyboards in my mind. I should use a keyboard for a certain need. This is my keyboard I go to if I want to press the switch easier. This is the keyboard I want to use if I want to put more force on the key. This is the keyboard I want to use if it fits this layout scheme going on in my room or this is the keyboard I want to use if I bring it somewhere so it stands out. You know..different keyboards for different scenarios.

[Edit]

LOL, Just realized I like my keyboards like I like my shoes, useful for different scenarios and events!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not interested in the IBM Model M Keyboard. That thing looks ancient.
> 
> I want to try the greens because they're like heavier blues. I have blues and love them, but wouldn't mind having to press harder for a keyswitch. It's also a change since getting the same switch defeats the purpose of having multiple keyboards in my mind. I should use a keyboard for a certain need. This is my keyboard I go to if I want to press the switch easier. This is the keyboard I want to use if I want to put more force on the key. This is the keyboard I want to use if it fits this layout scheme going on in my room or this is the keyboard I want to use if I bring it somewhere so it stands out. You know..different keyboards for different scenarios.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> LOL, Just realized I like my keyboards like I like my shoes, useful for different scenarios and events!












The model m is pretty awesome looking in a retro sense, I love it.

As for greens vs blues, after having the blues and ghetto greens I can say that blues are very obnoxious sounding in comparison, I don't like the sound of stock blues much anymore. As I said, I will probably just sell both the QFR's next year and get a nicer aluminum keyboard with real greens on it and not get another blue or green switch keyboard.

To be honest, the more and more I use these mx blacks the more I fall in love with them. They sound and feel amazing when bottoming out.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I had posted this in the Ducky thread, I guess it's OK to post this here since it's for MK in general. I'd gotten some LED covers and used them on my YOTS, works only with white LED keyboard...


----------



## neo0031

Is it blasphemous that I'm using R4 caps on R3 just to suit my own convenience and to accommodate to the board's strange layout?



EDIT: Wow, phone upload was a fail.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The model m is pretty awesome looking in a retro sense, I love it.
> 
> As for greens vs blues, after having the blues and ghetto greens I can say that blues are very obnoxious sounding in comparison, I don't like the sound of stock blues much anymore. As I said, I will probably just sell both the QFR's next year and get a nicer aluminum keyboard with real greens on it and not get another blue or green switch keyboard.
> 
> To be honest, the more and more I use these mx blacks the more I fall in love with them. They sound and feel amazing when bottoming out.


funny that I found the blues on all across my keyboards sound different
its a matter of different springs but I guess keycaps material has different impact on the sound and feel as well


----------



## Simca

My shoe obsession is obscene to 90% of all women.

The other 10% are addicts and need help.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Are those 10% people like you? I don't women and shoes. How can you stand high heels?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My shoe obsession is obscene to 90% of all women.
> 
> The other 10% are addicts and need help.


I have my desert boots, and my skater shoes, i need a pair of nice running shoes though.
I wanted to get flats but that'd mean being more girly-girl than I want to be, and they are just as uncomfortable as heels. those who wear heels are crazy, just saying, heels are for masochists.
Boots>running shoes>skater shoes. nothing else is relevant









I'm looking for styles of clothes where i can wear boots and it looks fine or even complimentary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Are those 10% people like you? I don't women and shoes. How can you stand high heels?


I can't stand them, i have a pair, and they are going in the trash, they hurt like hell. one of my friends is like "oh you'll get used to them" and im like HELL NO. H TO THE NO. I feel like my ankles are going to be ripped to shreds if i make one misstep.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not interested in the IBM Model M Keyboard. That thing looks ancient.
> 
> I want to try the greens because they're like heavier blues. I have blues and love them, but wouldn't mind having to press harder for a keyswitch. It's also a change since getting the same switch defeats the purpose of having multiple keyboards in my mind. I should use a keyboard for a certain need. This is my keyboard I go to if I want to press the switch easier. This is the keyboard I want to use if I want to put more force on the key. This is the keyboard I want to use if it fits this layout scheme going on in my room or this is the keyboard I want to use if I bring it somewhere so it stands out. You know..different keyboards for different scenarios.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> *LOL, Just realized I like my keyboards like I like my shoes, useful for different scenarios and events!*


That's fine, I think a lot of keyboard buffs here want different boards / switch types depending on where they are.
I kind of want to use my filco mx blue at work, and get a DS3 or something else backlit for home;

Just don't go doing what a lot of girls I know do with shoes and get a completely impractical keyboard that hurts to use...but LOOKS SO GOOD so you use it anyways, hahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My shoe obsession is obscene to 90% of all women.
> 
> The other 10% are addicts and need help.


I dated a girl who was like that. Her shoe collection was just ridiculous. And any time she went out shopping (which she didn't do all that often) she'd buy more--despite admitting she already had way too many.

It was like crack to her.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's nowhere near the same; you can get over a drug addiction. Speaking of which, does anybody know of a good cheap soldering for swapping switches?


----------



## Terminus14

Alright. So. I'm tired of researching switch types and confusing myself repeatedly. Over the past several months I've convinced myself several different times that I've found the right switch to have in my first mech keyboard only to realize I was a ******.

At first I was convinced that blacks were the way to go.
Later on I moved to reds to avoid the fatigue I'd likely get from the heavy weight of blacks.
Decided since then that reds would be entirely too light soooo...
I moved onto browns. Thinking that with a peak force being 10g higher than the reds, it'd work for me. The tactility would be a certain plus as well. Well now that I've read more about browns I've learned that the tactility is nearly nonexistant. The "grain of sand" description definitely turned me away from them.
So for a short while I focused on blues. I love the idea of having a very precise tactile response telling me when the key has activated. The sound is highly appealing as well although a little quieter would be appreciated. But upon remembering that the deactivation point is well above the activation point on blues and reading that people have a problem "double tapping" blues, that threw them out the window for me as well.

Somewhere in there, Topre was entertained. As was buckling spring. Topre was thrown out because of the price and lack of, IMO, nice looking boards beyond the HHKB and the Type Heaven. Also, customizability is pretty slim in the keycaps department. Buckling spring was thrown out because of the similar lack of customizability and the lack of modern boards outside of Unicomp's.

This brings us to present day. I'm stuck in limbo. I know a highly tactile switch is something I'm interested in. Linear switches are a definite "no go."

Based on my thoughts on the various switches I mentioned, what switch would you guys suggest me look into?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Just don't go doing what a lot of girls I know do with shoes and get a completely impractical keyboard that hurts to use...but LOOKS SO GOOD so you use it anyways, hahaha.


I prefer comfort over impracticality. Vanity is a 2ndary for me. Its the reason i went with an alienware over a Celvo(clevos look and sound like garbage, alienware look slick, soft touched, and have amazing sound).
Vanity is my 2nd choice, which is why i spent so long seeing which switch i could get.

I think i annoyed the hell out of paradigm asking so many times "blues or Browns?"







But in the end, the keyboard HAD to have purple backlighting, only 2 remained, shine 2 browns and blues, i wanted clicky. only one keyboard remained.
Same process with my razer naga epic choice, i could have just have gotten the regular naga again when i went to replace the one i had broken. but the epic provided changing lights! but it also showed something more, the shoulder extra buttons were now on the spine... i could get he naga with purple LED's. Turns out to be the best purchase i ever made because i finally ended up finding the only mouse i can actually hold for a full day of 10~18horus of gaming without it making my hand feel like it was being clawed at. Well the regular naga's felt great but the smaller side grip had that last final touch.

But this buckling spring, this will be the first keyboard in... 4 years that i will have that doesn't have LED backlights... Because i want that switch. Also tbh, i think that ancient look... its a throw back, it looks great considering everything is all so flash, it strikes my heart a little... Its beautiful even...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Alright. So. I'm tired of researching switch types and confusing myself repeatedly. Over the past several months I've convinced myself several different times that I've found the right switch to have in my first mech keyboard only to realize I was a ******.
> 
> At first I was convinced that blacks were the way to go.
> Later on I moved to reds to avoid the fatigue I'd likely get from the heavy weight of blacks.
> Decided since then that reds would be entirely too light soooo...
> I moved onto browns. Thinking that with a peak force being 10g higher than the reds, it'd work for me. The tactility would be a certain plus as well. Well now that I've read more about browns I've learned that the tactility is nearly nonexistant. The "grain of sand" description definitely turned me away from them.
> So for a short while I focused on blues. I love the idea of having a very precise tactile response telling me when the key has activated. The sound is highly appealing as well although a little quieter would be appreciated. But upon remembering that the deactivation point is well above the activation point on blues and reading that people have a problem "double tapping" blues, that threw them out the window for me as well.
> 
> Somewhere in there, Topre was entertained. As was buckling spring. Topre was thrown out because of the price and lack of, IMO, nice looking boards beyond the HHKB and the Type Heaven. Also, customizability is pretty slim in the keycaps department. Buckling spring was thrown out because of the similar lack of customizability and the lack of modern boards outside of Unicomp's.
> 
> This brings us to present day. I'm stuck in limbo. I know a highly tactile switch is something I'm interested in. Linear switches are a definite "no go."
> 
> Based on my thoughts on the various switches I mentioned, what switch would you guys suggest me look into?


double clicking problem? I have an MX Blue, and ive never had a double clicking problem and I'm 85APM+ in StarCraft2.


----------



## Simca

I'd recommend ordering one of those MX samplers to see how they all feel. It's cheap enough and gives you peace of mind.

I'd probably try MX Clears if I was in your position, seems to be what you're after.

The other 10% of women are the crazies with a shoe problem. I don't have a problem. ^-^

High heels are fine. You get into them when you're young and learn to balance and train your feet to take the pain like anything else. It's like those people that wear those toe shoes. It hurts at first because your feet aren't used to wearing them, but you get used to them eventually. Having a high heel that actually fits you is another issue altogether, but many women will sacrifice the correct size to wear the perfect shoe (looks wise).

That said, if you can't wear flats, you are no girl!









Every girl should wear flats.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'd recommend ordering one of those MX samplers to see how they all feel. It's cheap enough and gives you peace of mind.
> 
> I'd probably try MX Clears if I was in your position, seems to be what you're after.
> 
> The other 10% of women are the crazies with a shoe problem. I don't have a problem. ^-^
> 
> High heels are fine. You get into them when you're young and learn to balance and train your feet to take the pain like anything else. It's like those people that wear those toe shoes. It hurts at first because your feet aren't used to wearing them, but you get used to them eventually. Having a high heel that actually fits you is another issue altogether, but many women will sacrifice the correct size to wear the perfect shoe (looks wise).
> 
> That said, if you can't wear flats, you are no girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every girl should wear flats.


Yeah I thought flats were the comfy shoes of the girl world.

And yeah, my ex with the massive shoe collection had pretty tough feet--she did ballet and hip hop dancing since she was little, lol.

The stuff they do to their feet is insane.

Back on topic, I'm pretty sure I'm either going clears or greens next. Not sure though, maybe go the other way and try browns.
I should buy a sampler...


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> double clicking problem? I have an MX Blue, and ive never had a double clicking problem and I'm 85APM+ in StarCraft2.


Can anyone else comment on this? I thought difficult double tapping was a commonly accepted issue with MX Blues. But with 85APM+, that's hard to believe. Perhaps FranBunny here is an isolated incident? Lol.


----------



## Simca

When first moving to MX Blues (And mechanical keyboards period), I originally ran into a couple of double tap issues, but after a week of use this went away. My fingers adjusted and learned to double click appropriately.

I also wear boots, gothic clothing, lolita clothing, etc but we should talk about that in the OMPT not here.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I am not sure why people make such a big deal about double tapping problems on blues, I never had a problem gaming on them.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> When first moving to MX Blues (And mechanical keyboards period), I originally ran into a couple of double tap issues, but after a week of use this went away. My fingers adjusted and learned to double click appropriately.
> 
> I also wear boots, gothic clothing, lolita clothing, etc but we should talk about that in the OMPT not here.


Double tap? not sure i understand. maybe its because im so used to using such powerful strokes.


----------



## Simca

Doubleclick referring to pressing the key twice, but it only registering once because you didn't raise the key enough for it to register a 2nd click.

Meh...I'm not gonna say anything about moderators. Already shared my opinion many times on them, but they've been better recently than they were in 2012.

That said, I too wear boots..either platformed boots or something more goth like (usually heeled boots). I go to goth clubs a few times a year and wear corsets, gothic/lolita outfits and if you do it right and order from Germany, yes, they are expensive, but that's the lifestyle cost. I pay for top quality outfits and they last me years.

I can wear all that and still be cute and wear heels. It's a matter of balance.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I just kinda smash them. No double-tap issues for me!

EDIT: And I'm a guy. We wear clothes. It is not that complicated.


----------



## Simca

You're no guy, you're a unicorn.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

With a Y chromosome.


----------



## Simca

Is that the Yolo Chromosome?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is that the Yolo Chromosome?


Unicorns live forever noob


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Duration != number of occurences


----------



## user18

Just found out that NCIX Canada now stocks Topre keyboards. Too expensive for me, but might be a nice thing for people to know.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Doubleclick referring to pressing the key twice, but it only registering once because you didn't raise the key enough for it to register a 2nd click.
> 
> Meh...I'm not gonna say anything about moderators. Already shared my opinion many times on them, but they've been better recently than they were in 2012.
> 
> That said, I too wear boots..either platformed boots or something more goth like (usually heeled boots). I go to goth clubs a few times a year and wear corsets, gothic/lolita outfits and if you do it right and order from Germany, yes, they are expensive, but that's the lifestyle cost. I pay for top quality outfits and they last me years.
> 
> I can wear all that and still be cute and wear heels. It's a matter of balance.


I cant stand heels, perhapse if i found some flats i'd like. I would definately like to look into some more "frilly" "Modest" shape hiding clothes, because of my incredibly tiny frame.
5f10 116lbs pretty much featureless. @[email protected]
I want to gain 20+lbs but ofc no matter how much food i shove down my throat my body handles it with out a whimper









Lol, We should make another spam chatting thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I just kinda smash them. No double-tap issues for me!
> 
> EDIT: And I'm a guy. We wear clothes. It is not that complicated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're no guy, you're a unicorn.


and this is why i love OCN


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Can anyone else comment on this? I thought difficult double tapping was a commonly accepted issue with MX Blues. But with 85APM+, that's hard to believe. Perhaps FranBunny here is an isolated incident? Lol.


Very, very few people have problem with double tapping or spamming a key, like Blue for example. I've yet to come across someone who has a double tap or spamming issue with their mechanical keyboard. A fast touch typist may encounter this issue with Blues as he/she may no lift his/her fingers off the keys, and because Blue has a reset point above its actuation point, the typist may not have let the key lift past its reset point before pressing down on it again.......I think. So far, I've come across no gamer or typist who have such issue.....it's acknowledged to exist, but I believe it's isolated to a few only. At least, that's what I've gleaned from reading various posts on this subject...someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Doubleclick referring to pressing the key twice, but it only registering once because you didn't raise the key enough for it to register a 2nd click.
> 
> Meh...I'm not gonna say anything about moderators. Already shared my opinion many times on them, but they've been better recently than they were in 2012.
> 
> That said, I too wear boots..either platformed boots or something more goth like (usually heeled boots). I go to goth clubs a few times a year and wear corsets, gothic/lolita outfits and if you do it right and order from Germany, yes, they are expensive, but that's the lifestyle cost. I pay for top quality outfits and they last me years.
> 
> I can wear all that and still be cute and wear heels. It's a matter of balance.


Okay, time for you to stop talking about corsets and shoes.

It's making me remember you're a girl on the internet and therefore don't exist, lol.


----------



## zemco999




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Can anyone else comment on this? I thought difficult double tapping was a commonly accepted issue with MX Blues. But with 85APM+, that's hard to believe. Perhaps FranBunny here is an isolated incident? Lol.


At 85 APM It just breaks the clicky noise so you hear a loud CLACK instead of a clicky. Its just that the key will actuate back up but the little clicker ins't able to follow so it breaks the "clicky" rythem action of the. but thats if you repeat click the key over and over.

If you swtich between keys which most people whom are gaming will do anyways, then i dont see an issue.

Perhapse ill do a video later of playing Shyvana/Elise/Ahri(since i dont play SC2 anymore.) and the sound of the keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Okay, time for you to stop talking about corsets and shoes.
> 
> It's making me remember you're a girl on the internet and therefore don't exist, lol.


Because sexism is totally cool.








Cmon, yall simca and I have been around here long enough for yall to know better >_>


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know the cheapest place in the usa to get a filco majestouch 2 tkl? If there isn't then I can just buy it used I guess.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not interested in the IBM Model M Keyboard. That thing looks ancient.
> 
> I want to try the greens because they're like heavier blues. I have blues and love them, but wouldn't mind having to press harder for a keyswitch. It's also a change since getting the same switch defeats the purpose of having multiple keyboards in my mind. I should use a keyboard for a certain need. This is my keyboard I go to if I want to press the switch easier. This is the keyboard I want to use if I want to put more force on the key. This is the keyboard I want to use if it fits this layout scheme going on in my room or this is the keyboard I want to use if I bring it somewhere so it stands out. You know..different keyboards for different scenarios.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> LOL, Just realized I like my keyboards like I like my shoes, useful for different scenarios and events!


Same here ... I feel the same too here, if i buy something the second time i make sure i use it in different scenarios ... I agree with you on the greens. I absolutely love greens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I just kinda smash them. No double-tap issues for me!
> 
> EDIT: And I'm a guy. We wear clothes. It is not that complicated.


Absolutely ... We just wear clothes. Real men don't give a *bleep* what they wear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is that the Yolo Chromosome?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Unicorns live forever noob


Hammer'd into the ground with a stake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> At 85 APM It just breaks the clicky noise so you hear a loud CLACK instead of a clicky. Its just that the key will actuate back up but the little clicker ins't able to follow so it breaks the "clicky" rythem action of the. but thats if you repeat click the key over and over.
> 
> If you swtich between keys which most people whom are gaming will do anyways, then i dont see an issue.
> 
> Perhapse ill do a video later of playing Shyvana/Elise/Ahri(since i dont play SC2 anymore.) and the sound of the keyboard.
> Because sexism is totally cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon, yall simca and I have been around here long enough for yall to know better >_>


When you first appeared on OCN all you did was question why we hate Alienware so much ... That doesn't seem too lady-ish. Or even a girl for that matter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Alright. So. I'm tired of researching switch types and confusing myself repeatedly. Over the past several months I've convinced myself several different times that I've found the right switch to have in my first mech keyboard only to realize I was a ******.
> 
> At first I was convinced that blacks were the way to go.
> Later on I moved to reds to avoid the fatigue I'd likely get from the heavy weight of blacks.
> Decided since then that reds would be entirely too light soooo...
> I moved onto browns. Thinking that with a peak force being 10g higher than the reds, it'd work for me. The tactility would be a certain plus as well. Well now that I've read more about browns I've learned that the tactility is nearly nonexistant. The "grain of sand" description definitely turned me away from them.
> So for a short while I focused on blues. I love the idea of having a very precise tactile response telling me when the key has activated. The sound is highly appealing as well although a little quieter would be appreciated. But upon remembering that the deactivation point is well above the activation point on blues and reading that people have a problem "double tapping" blues, that threw them out the window for me as well.
> 
> Somewhere in there, Topre was entertained. As was buckling spring. Topre was thrown out because of the price and lack of, IMO, nice looking boards beyond the HHKB and the Type Heaven. Also, customizability is pretty slim in the keycaps department. Buckling spring was thrown out because of the similar lack of customizability and the lack of modern boards outside of Unicomp's.
> 
> This brings us to present day. I'm stuck in limbo. I know a highly tactile switch is something I'm interested in. Linear switches are a definite "no go."
> 
> Based on my thoughts on the various switches I mentioned, what switch would you guys suggest me look into?


I believe some people have issues with double-tapping initially because the actuation point is slightly below the click on MX Blues, but it's not necessarily "well above", it's around 0.5mm above.

I'd suggest MX Blues, the double-tapping issue isn't that major and if you don't like heavy switches then MX Greens and MX Whites will be too heavy and MX Clears are hard to find at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> When you first appeared on OCN all you did was question why we hate Alienware so much ... That doesn't seem too lady-ish. Or even a girl for that matter.


Yeah, can you not do that? Not interested in watching the thread turn into a giant argument.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I believe some people have issues with double-tapping initially because the actuation point is slightly below the click on MX Blues, but it's not necessarily "well above", it's around 0.5mm above.
> 
> I'd suggest MX Blues, the double-tapping issue isn't that major and if you don't like heavy switches then MX Greens and MX Whites will be too heavy and MX Clears are hard to find at the moment.
> Yeah, can you not do that? Not interested in watching the thread turn into a giant argument.


Clears are available on mechanicalkeyboards.com in 5,50,100, and 110 packs.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Clears are available on mechanicalkeyboards.com in 5,50,100, and 110 packs.


Sorry, I meant on production boards, some of the boards known for MX Clears like the WASD V2 (including CODE edition) and the Deck aren't using MX Clears for now.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sorry, I meant on production boards, some of the boards known for MX Clears like the WASD V2 (including CODE edition) and the Deck aren't using MX Clears for now.


Well, there's always Leopold FC660M Clear, I happen to have one and it's a pretty good keyboard....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Well, there's always Leopold FC660M Clear, I happen to have one and it's a pretty good keyboard....


I was looking at the Topre variation before I impulse bought the Shine 3, I like the layout.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Clears are available on mechanicalkeyboards.com in 5,50,100, and 110 packs.


Those are PCB Mount versions, so it's hard to even mod them onto boards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Those are PCB Mount versions, so it's hard to even mod them onto boards.


Eh, I wouldn't call clipping 2 plastic nubs off of each switch hard, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Eh, I wouldn't call clipping 2 plastic nubs off of each switch hard, but that's just my opinion.


I shouldn't say hard, I should have said tedious.

As you need to clip 2 plastic struts as well as 2 metal pins off of each switch. After 104/105 switches and then desoldering & re-soldering them back in place, it becomes more work than most folks wish to put in.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I shouldn't say hard, I should have said tedious.
> 
> As you need to clip 2 plastic struts as well as 2 metal pins off of each switch. After 104/105 switches and then desoldering & re-soldering them back in place, it becomes more work than most folks wish to put in.


The 2 extra pins you speak of are only for switches with diodes inside of them which aren't common, I believe you could just open the switch and remove the diode either way. It is no doubt tedious though, in the same way spring swapping or switch stickering is.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, can you not do that? Not interested in watching the thread turn into a giant argument.


I apologise.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was looking at the Topre variation before I impulse bought the Shine 3, I like the layout.


No arguments from me with regards to Ducky, Shine 2 and Shine 3 are simply awesome....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> No arguments from me with regards to Ducky, Shine 2 and Shine 3 are simply awesome....


I'm looking forward to it getting here.


----------



## Emospence

They're here! So good, was afraid they might be too stiff, but nope, perfecto!





Swopped the ctrl and caps, HHKB did that right heh


----------



## connectwise

What weight is it?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, I am not sure why people make such a big deal about double tapping problems on blues, I never had a problem gaming on them.


hate bringing up an old quote, but I feel like i must clarify since I said I had a double tap issue with blues.

Gaming, never had a problem, I actually like blues for gaming, as you can clearly feel/hear when you hit a key for an in game action. at work, I notice it, notice it often, and it causes me problems and throws off my work flow. I must point out with blues I don't bottom out, and I never fully release my finger off the key when double tapping. So some users may not ever notice the problem, and some like me might.

The problem ( for me ) is when dub/trip tapping, you can activate the key before the 'click' slider resets its self, so when entering 'a' means one command 'aa' is another and 'aaa' is a another, it can cause problems, as I only feel and hear one click, but I can get two inputs.
( and you have to press the keys crazy fast to notice it really )

Never had a problem gaming with blues.


----------



## Jixr

also, after being up all night ( finally caved and went and bought some better tools )

My fancy quickfire XT is now converted to lubed blacks, and I have to say, they are pretty awesome.

they are noticeably heavier than the blacks, but lubing did help ( not as much as people hype lube I feel )
but they don't feel scratchy as sometimes reds/blacks can.

And they are much quieter than reds, I always figured blks would be equal with reds.
( with PBT caps they sound nice and 'thocky' vs the crisper sounding reds )

But I can proudly say I have swapped switches.

Love blacks so much i'm going to order springs for my red QFR and turn them into ghetto lubed blacks. Really tempted to buy another XT and sell of my QFR, not sure what i'm going to do just yet.

Also on my Mionix I threw the reds in there, lubed them as well ( probably too light now ) I can't see why the super light korean springs are so popular with modders, lubed reds are pushing it for me.
But its probably the only mx red mionix, and getting a $150 mech keyboard for $60 isnt bad.
I really want to change the LEDs in it, as the greens are too dull, but I really don't want to turn a $60 project into a $100 project since i'm just gifting it away anyway.


----------



## Simca

Any pics of the project?

I always hear people modding their keyboard and it immediately frightens me from trying anything like that.

I'm not at all handy, so that's another reason. Perhaps if someone made a simple well pictured thread showing their project that might get me into it..but perhaps I'm better off not getting into it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Nice Jixr!

Glad it turned out


----------



## Jixr

thats the bad news, I did have pictures on my camera, but I had a photo shoot yesterday and it was last min, and I forgot to grab some extra memory cards and the one in the camera was already filled, so I had to delete them to free up space.

But I still have the Mionix to reassemble, lube, solder in the switches and leds, etc.
I suppose I could take a few 'how-to' pictures during the rebuild of that board.

and as far as my XT here is an older picture, but now now lubed blacks instead of the stock reds
Still keeping the keycaps and such ( and my second set of the front printed white caps just came in the mail today )



There are still a few more little things I need to do before I feel comfortable entering it into the KOTM contest, I still want to add weights to it, and I want to change the LEDS. I have the LED's, just didn't have time to change them yet ( i use the XT at work so I needed to have it useable for today so i was in a rush to solder everything, and goofed my esc key, so I need to resolder that )

while lubing, I didn't bother putting stickers on the switches, there is very little evidence that they do anything, and they look kinda tacky to me. I easily could have just bought a black XT, but I like the red plate that the red switch versions have

The very last thing would be to get an allum case, but thats big $$$ and i'm pretty happy with my painted cases. ( and all the allum cases are filco fits, so my XT/qfr would need the case to be modded, so I might as well get a true filco if I ever decide to go that route. )


----------



## zflamewing

Jixr any idea if you need to change anything else to swap the LEDs? I was doing with changing the Lock status LEDs to something else just not sure what if I don't go with blue.


----------



## neo0031

Jixr where are you getting those front print caps?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Jixr any idea if you need to change anything else to swap the LEDs? I was doing with changing the Lock status LEDs to something else just not sure what if I don't go with blue.


Well, i'm not 100% sure either, I was reading how some people were saying you needed to change resistors, but thats something I don't know anything about.

on my XT, i'm just changing the 3 indicator leds ( caps lock, scroll lock, num lock ) from reds to green. as well as the win lock to green.

for the leds on the switches, you MUST use 3mm FLANGLESS leds, the ones with the lips won't really sit right on the switch housing

the lock leds you use 3mm leds with the flange, there is a rubber stand off tube they sit on, and from what I understand, you should be able to just desolder and then put the new ones in.

as far as the resistor thing, ( i may be talking out my ass here ) different colors require different amounts of power, but if they work, i'll just leave em, the brightness may be affected, but thats something to be seen. ( the leds on the XT are way too bright, when the lights are off in my office, there is a red halo on the ceiling )

The other keyboard i'm building is fully backlit, so maybe something like that needs the resistors changed. but i'll test and see what happens.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Jixr where are you getting those front print caps?


Qtan, check out his store or he has an ebay store as well.

( he sources them off Taobao or whatever its called and re-sells them )

they come in from china, but they are a really nice set, full set, includes a stepped caps lock key as well ( note you have to have a pcb that supports a steeped caps lock, and you need to move your caps lock switch to use it )

shipping takes a few weeks though.

He also has some pretty sweet rainbow sets that i nearly nearly bought instead of my 2nd white FP set.

They are thin textured PBT, the front legends are lazered on, and the spacebar comes warped ( common issue with PBT spacebars from what I understand ) so you'll need to get a heat gun to warm it up and then pile some books on top of it or something to bend it back into place. Standard size keys, should fit most common keyboards ( xt, qfr, filco's, rosewoods, etc )

they run about $50 a set, and aside from the spacebar I'm pretty happy with them. (note they are almost a bleach white color, much whiter than my white abs blanks )


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, i'm not 100% sure either, I was reading how some people were saying you needed to change resistors, but thats something I don't know anything about.
> 
> on my XT, i'm just changing the 3 indicator leds ( caps lock, scroll lock, num lock ) from reds to green. as well as the win lock to green.
> 
> for the leds on the switches, you MUST use 3mm FLANGLESS leds, the ones with the lips won't really sit right on the switch housing
> 
> the lock leds you use 3mm leds with the flange, there is a rubber stand off tube they sit on, and from what I understand, you should be able to just desolder and then put the new ones in.
> 
> as far as the resistor thing, ( i may be talking out my ass here ) different colors require different amounts of power, but if they work, i'll just leave em, the brightness may be affected, but thats something to be seen. ( the leds on the XT are way too bright, when the lights are off in my office, there is a red halo on the ceiling )
> 
> The other keyboard i'm building is fully backlit, so maybe something like that needs the resistors changed. but i'll test and see what happens.


Different resistors are only necessary for matching brightness levels. Unless you're going from blue to green or vice-versa. Green to red or vice-versa won't require any changing of resistors


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Different resistors are only necessary for matching brightness levels. Unless you're going from blue to green or vice-versa. Green to red or vice-versa won't require any changing of resistors


Ah, yeah that makes sense then. Good lookin out.


----------



## HPE1000

I am still very confused as to which resistors and leds are needed on keyboard, I am just going to have to sit down and learn.

Glad you like the black switches, all along I thought those were the worst mx switches out there and now I think they are one of the best.

I think I am going to get a filco majestouch 2 with blue, I will get some thick pbt keycaps and that might make them sound better. I have come to the decision that outside of sound I don't prefer one switch over the other (blues v greens)


----------



## Jixr

its weird, blues and greens i never did notice the spring difference, but reds and blacks are much more obvious ( to me anyway ) I guess since the 'hang' of the slider on greens/blues catches the switch a bit its not as noticeable ( to me again )

and I used to feel the same way, my thoughts on switches did a complete 180, used to love blues ( always disliked browns ) then went to reds, and now to blacks. The best thing about reds to blacks ( could be different since i'm lubed ) that I don't feel the occasional scratchyness of reds. I might as well lube my reds i'm throwing in my Mionix for fun and see how they feel. ( makes my keyboard smell kinda oily though, but I think I may have used a little too much on some of the keys )

I've also tested dampening the sound a bit with some different materials in the case, but I couldn't tell any difference.

I need to test it using some high speed camera work, but I've always figured with the heavier springs that would mean the key return rate would be faster to get to its origin point over a lighter spring. I can shoot up to 240 fps, but i'm not sure if that will be fast enough to tell. but the stiffer springs does add to the 'crispyness' of the keys.
Though I can tell that some of my fingers are stronger than others, my left hand fingers the keys dont feel as heavy as they do on my right hand, and my right pinky ( for reaching backspace and right enter ) is deff getting a workout. ( makes sense since my typical gaming/work layout is left hand on keys, right on mouse. )

Sorry if i'm blowing up the thread, i've had a nice 4 days off work and I don't want to do anything today.


----------



## Simca

Let me know if you figure out where to buy a Filco in the US...that said if they have an Italian red..that would definitely interest me.


----------



## HPE1000

It's on keyboard co and they have Italian red ficlos with the numpad on it but I don't think any of them are us layout. Keyboard co is in the UK though but shippind doesn't seem bad to the US.

Jixr, funny you say that, I have been to hesitant to say it, at most times I cant hardly tell a diff between the greens and blues.


----------



## Simca

Yeah...I'm looking for a full set ANSI layout Italian Red Filco. :|

Preferably with completely black PBT keycaps.

I realize how much of a freakin' nerd I sound like now talking all this mechanical keyboard mumbo jumbo that was pretty much alien lingo not too long ago.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let me know if you figure out where to buy a Filco in the US...that said if they have an Italian red..that would definitely interest me.


I don't think they have an Italian Red in, but NCIX ships to the U.S. from Canada.

http://www.ncix.com/vendors.php/4580/Filco/

I bought my full-size MJ2 for $130 CAD with free express shipping from them.

Oh!
They're also selling some Ducky Shine 3's for $119.99 CAD.

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=87081&vpn=DK9008S3-CUSALAAT1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1374


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah...I'm looking for a full set ANSI layout Italian Red Filco. :|
> 
> Preferably with completely black PBT keycaps.
> 
> I realize how much of a freakin' nerd I sound like now talking all this mechanical keyboard mumbo jumbo that was pretty much alien lingo not too long ago.


you got a thing for red don't you?
being a nerd is a good thing. There's not enough nerds and geeks in this world(especially female ones :/ )

50$ off the naga, guess buckling springs going to have to wait. Damn was hoping to have a cool keyboard for inferno lan @[email protected]
(as if a chinese keycap ducky mx blue isn't cool enough)


----------



## zflamewing

Maybe it's the fact my XT is new and the Ducky is a year old now but Greens and Blues feel night and day to me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Maybe it's the fact my XT is new and the Ducky is a year old now but Greens and Blues feel night and day to me.


Well i didnt feel the difference much between my scissorswitches and my cherry mx blue when i first got my ducky but now that i swap back and forth, seems like night and day even thought i got the blues specifically because they are the closest switch feel to scissorswitch.

One would assume that once they get used to something a subtle change would have a drastic noticeable feel.

Do the greens tire you out at all?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Maybe it's the fact my XT is new and the Ducky is a year old now but Greens and Blues feel night and day to me.


I'm with you, I think I notice it the most going from greens to blues because it feels like I'm slamming the key into submission with every keystroke. Really prefer greens and blacks over any of the lighter switches!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't think they have an Italian Red in, but NCIX ships to the U.S. from Canada.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/vendors.php/4580/Filco/
> 
> I bought my full-size MJ2 for $130 CAD with free express shipping from them.
> 
> Oh!
> They're also selling some Ducky Shine 3's for $119.99 CAD.
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=87081&vpn=DK9008S3-CUSALAAT1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1374


Damn Canadians always getting all the good deals.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well i didnt feel the difference much between my scissorswitches and my cherry mx blue when i first got my ducky but now that i swap back and forth, seems like night and day even thought i got the blues specifically because they are the closest switch feel to scissorswitch.
> 
> One would assume that once they get used to something a subtle change would have a drastic noticeable feel.
> 
> Do the greens tire you out at all?


I could instantly feel the difference between pleb domes and mechanical switches.

I can tell and feel the difference between each switch. They all have a distinct feel.

I completely get what he's saying when he said his reds were dry or whatever. I haven't messed with lube or needed to, but if for some reason my mind recesses and I like linear switches (won't happen. ) then I'll definitely lube it up.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Damn Canadians always getting all the good deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could instantly feel the difference between pleb domes and mechanical switches.
> 
> I can tell and feel the difference between each switch. They all have a distinct feel.
> 
> I completely get what he's saying when he said his reds were dry or whatever. I haven't messed with lube or needed to, but if for some reason my mind recesses and I like linear switches (won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then I'll definitely lube it up.


Scissors and regular domes feel different. Compared to regular rubber domes scissors feel a lot different. one of the reasons i got the mx blue was because it was the closest switch to a scissor, and was clicky, and i didnt like the reds at all. my friends have MX Reds and i think they feel AWFUL. but they like them but me i cant not have that tactile bump.


----------



## Jixr

why not just grab an XT and paint it? pretty much the same thing, and rustolium makes a cherry red that really pops.
I have a second QFR case thats been sitting around gathering dust, i've always wondered what a red hot paint job would look like with my white caps.

I think after these boards i'm done with modding and board buying for a bit, at least until a Ducky Shine 4 limited edition comes out, or if I can find a new/slightly used DS3 limited edition for not more than the retail price. and I would just spend the time to swap switches and LED's ( I want blacks with white or blue LED's ) and would probably paint the base plate white to help reflect the LED's )
Dream keyboard for me.

and as far as mechs that most feel like domes to me are JH Blues and presumeably clears ( as JHblues are very similar to ergo clears ). Its weird, when I first got into mechs I hated domes, but after using mechs exclusively for months some nicer domes don't feel too terrible


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well i didnt feel the difference much between my scissorswitches and my cherry mx blue when i first got my ducky but now that i swap back and forth, seems like night and day even thought i got the blues specifically because they are the closest switch feel to scissorswitch.
> 
> One would assume that once they get used to something a subtle change would have a drastic noticeable feel.
> 
> Do the greens tire you out at all?


I noticed a bit the first day or so I had it at the office. Today I'm feeling the workout because of the fact I'm just getting back from the long weekend. I'm preferring the greens to the blues still. I agree that I notice it more going from greens back to blues as blues feel a lot lighter.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Scissors and regular domes feel different. Compared to regular rubber domes scissors feel a lot different. one of the reasons i got the mx blue was because it was the closest switch to a scissor, and was clicky, and i didnt like the reds at all. my friends have MX Reds and i think they feel AWFUL. but they like them but me i cant not have that tactile bump.


Nice, firm scissors have good feedback, but I'd rather have a low-profile Blue or Clear like switch. Why do you not like the lack of feedback specifically, and what games do you generally play?


----------



## zflamewing

If Ducky offered a Sine 3 in MX greens with the purple/magenta LEDs I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> If Ducky offered a *Sine 3* in MX greens with the purple/magenta LEDs I'd be a happy camper.


Sin 3 ~ .14112


----------



## Simca

I thought of using the XT as a Filco replacement and painting it red, but I have no painting or handy skills so that idea is shot.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I thought of using the XT as a Filco replacement and painting it red, but I have no painting or handy skills so that idea is shot.


its really not hard at all, follow basic steps and a novice and get a good result.

Most people just get impatient and blast whatever their painting in one go and call it a day.
( it just irks me when I see people do crappy paint jobs on nice equipment )

though that does make me think I should start painting my other case, red plate, red switches, red case with white caps, would look sweet...

Also gonna probably order some black springs to put in my QFR, or maybe just try to sell it off and buy an XT in blacks, would be the easiest route. I also still prefer the XT to the QFR, but I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I noticed a bit the first day or so I had it at the office. Today I'm feeling the workout because of the fact I'm just getting back from the long weekend. I'm preferring the greens to the blues still. I agree that I notice it more going from greens back to blues as blues feel a lot lighter.


well im asking because im playing games 10~18hours a day at this point, and am ALWAYS on my computer every waking hour, so im going to be glued to that buckling spring and im curious as to how harsh it will be fore those first few weeks. And a buckling spring is between he MX blues and MX Greens so im just trying to formulate an idea of how much more my hands will have to develope and have to cope with the increased weight.
I'm just hoping that a buckling spring isnt too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nice, firm scissors have good feedback, but I'd rather have a low-profile Blue or Clear like switch. Why do you not like the lack of feedback specifically, and what games do you generally play?


I like scissors because they have that "double bump" tactile feel. where it snaps down and snaps up. and it makes a light "Click" when it comes back up.
scissors are WAY BETTER, and chocolate keyboards much nicer than a rubberdome, but the keys are still harsh compared to the MX Blue.

I dont like the lack of tactile, it just bothers me.

I play LoL, and MMORPGs. I used to play Zerg in Starcraft2 and was pushing 85APM on my scissors, but ive not played SC2 for a long time. I also play fighting games and fight sticks always have tactile clicky buttons.


----------



## Simca

If I wanted to go for a quiter switch it would be MX Clears.

Yes, I have a thing for red. It goes deep into my veins this love for red.

Maybe one day I will finally give in and try to paint, but I really don't think I'd do a good job of it.


----------



## Jixr

anyone know where I can sorce some stock black springs? originative has some springs, but from what I understand they don't carry stock cherry heavy springs ( blacks/greens )


----------



## Mackem

I currently have a QuickFire Rapid with blank black PBT keycaps and was thinking of getting a Ducky Shine 3 TKL but I'm not sure what the keycaps are like. I wouldn't want to put my PBT keycaps on the Shine 3 because it wouldn't look that good with the backlighting but then the PBT caps would be unused as I don't have / want another mech keyboard. What should I do?


----------



## Jixr

Pretty much all backlit keycaps are crap by design, they are an opaque white painted over in black minus the legend, so you're kinda sol.

so if you want back lighting, you're pretty much stuck with cheap keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone know where I can sorce some stock black springs? originative has some springs, but from what I understand they don't carry stock cherry heavy springs ( blacks/greens )


Well the 80g are supposed to be comparable to cherry heavy springs.


----------



## Simca

Sell PBT Keycaps and embrace DS3. Turn lighting off on DS3 completely ignoring (wasting) the major selling point and enjoy your PBT keycaps or don't get a DS3 and get an XT and put the PBT keycaps on that and now you have a quality board with your quality keycaps.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't think they have an Italian Red in, but NCIX ships to the U.S. from Canada.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/vendors.php/4580/Filco/
> 
> I bought my full-size MJ2 for $130 CAD with free express shipping from them.
> 
> Oh!
> 
> They're also selling some Ducky Shine 3's for $119.99 CAD.
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=87081
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Canadians always getting all the good deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well i didnt feel the difference much between my scissorswitches and my cherry mx blue when i first got my ducky but now that i swap back and forth, seems like night and day even thought i got the blues specifically because they are the closest switch feel to scissorswitch.
> 
> One would assume that once they get used to something a subtle change would have a drastic noticeable feel.
> 
> Do the greens tire you out at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could instantly feel the difference between pleb domes and mechanical switches.
> 
> I can tell and feel the difference between each switch. They all have a distinct feel.
> 
> I completely get what he's saying when he said his reds were dry or whatever. I haven't messed with lube or needed to, but if for some reason my mind recesses and I like linear switches (won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then I'll definitely lube it up.
Click to expand...

They ship to the U.S. as well! A lot of time with free shipping too.

And hey, we never get deals! NCIX is one of the few good Canadian e-tailers









I remember something on their site a while back was cheaper to ship than the U.S. than it was to ship to me, even though it ships out of Vancouver.

Dumb!


----------



## gizmo J

Do any pros use the Razer Orbweaver?

It looks pretty cool and its mechanical...

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Orbweaver-Mechanical-Gaming-Keypad/dp/B00B1N07QM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> Do any pros use the Razer Orbweaver?
> 
> It looks pretty cool and its mechanical...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Orbweaver-Mechanical-Gaming-Keypad/dp/B00B1N07QM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


AFAIK, pros use whatever sponsors give them to use. It's not really the equipment that helps a pro gamer all that much, it's how he uses it.

I don't really understand the obsession with people wanting to use what the pros use.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> Do any pros use the Razer Orbweaver?


Pro what? I've used the orbweaver/nostromo at my job as a designer, with autocad, photoshop and other software. but have since ditched it for a standard mech keyboard and just hotkeyed my layout to it. And I get a paycheck.. so yes?

Pro gamers? i've never heard of anyone who seriously uses one. You'd be surprised how basic gear pros use, and I'd imagine most gaming leagues/compitetions have rules and regualtions against controllers, macros, and things like that.

aside from the mech keys, it had some pretty big flaws and for the price you could buy pretty much any keyboard you wanted in any switch color. or for a few bucks more get a full keyboard with macro keys like the corsair k95
I've never ( seriously ) used it in gaming, fps it sucked. I could only see it useful for mmo's or RTS's ( it would be a beast in SC2 but I sold it before I bought SC )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> Do any pros use the Razer Orbweaver?
> 
> It looks pretty cool and its mechanical...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Orbweaver-Mechanical-Gaming-Keypad/dp/B00B1N07QM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Swifty does.

Probably the most famous and well respected wow players of all time. He used a nostromo, now he has the orbweaver. he also has a naga


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> AFAIK, pros use whatever sponsors give them to use. It's not really the equipment that helps a pro gamer all that much, it's how he uses it.
> 
> I don't really understand the obsession with people wanting to use what the pros use.


Obviously cuz you game better when you use pro gaming gear, noob.

I used to get headshots like crazy on my razer board, but then gave up gaming and went to ducky. Then tried to game on my ducky and was shooting walls and stuff. Razer made me a pro.


----------



## gizmo J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Swifty does.
> 
> Probably the most famous and well respected wow players of all time. He used a nostromo, now he has the orbweaver. he also has a naga


What about FPS such as Counter Strike or Quake?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> What about FPS such as Counter Strike or Quake?


I don't see the point for FPS's, I don't see what advantage it would give you over a traditional keyboard and mouse setup.
typical FPS controls are so engraned into most gamers by now that it would probably feel un-natural going to a different layout.

also the spacebar paddle does not work as well as a traditional spacebar as it feels more like a mouse click than a spacebar


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sell PBT Keycaps and embrace DS3. Turn lighting off on DS3 completely ignoring (wasting) the major selling point and enjoy your PBT keycaps or don't get a DS3 and get an XT and put the PBT keycaps on that and now you have a quality board with your quality keycaps.


Problem with that is the XT is full sized.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i think most hardcore mechkeyboarders would prefer nice caps and no backlighting vs back lit crap keys.

and since you have blank caps anyway, thats a dead give away that you dont care about seeing the legends anyway, so whats the point in going for a backlit?


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i think most hardcore mechkeyboarders would prefer nice caps and no backlighting vs back lit crap keys.
> 
> and since you have blank caps anyway, thats a dead give away that you dont care about seeing the legends anyway, so whats the point in going for a backlit?


I just like the way backlighting looks haha. I'm wondering actually if there's a better quality TKL keyboard than the QuickFire Rapid that has a detachable cable (Got a really nice cable I'd like to use without having to mod the keyboard á la Filco)


----------



## HPE1000

Does 170 seem good for a filco majestouch 2 tkl? It's 139.99 from ncix (only available from its canada branch) with 30 or so dollar shipping.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Obviously cuz you game better when you use pro gaming gear, noob.
> 
> I used to get headshots like crazy on my razer board, but then gave up gaming and went to ducky. Then tried to game on my ducky and was shooting walls and stuff. Razer made me a pro.


LOL

I also noticed the my gaming acumen went down a few notches when I switched from a black widow to a quickfire tk. I still suck.


----------



## Jixr

comon HPE you know the QFR's are just as good, and you can have one with any switch type and PBT caps for the price of a stock filco.


----------



## Simca

But seeing "filco" on the right side just kinda' gives you that snub nose prestige. 

But for 170 and TKL..I wouldn't do it. How opposed are you to buying used?


----------



## Paradigm84

$170 seems high, that's nearing UK pricing.


----------



## neo0031

I'm just here so people know I'm not dead and know that I'm eagerly waiting for Paradigm's new board's photos.


----------



## HPE1000

Chill people, I think I might have just got a used one for 100 bucks with extra keycaps, I am not using the stock case and such so the warranty is going to be voided either way so buying new is stoopid


----------



## Simca

Good man,


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm just here so people know I'm not dead and know that I'm eagerly waiting for Paradigm's new board's photos.


It's coming from Ducky rather than a distributor IIRC so it might be a few weeks.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ...the most famous and well respected wow players of all time....


I find it morally wrong for someone to be respected for making videos of a game, when you could play the game yourself and have a lot more fun. Then again, I'm not a gamer.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I find it morally wrong for someone to be respected for making videos of a game, when you could play the game yourself and have a lot more fun. Then again, I'm not a gamer.


I know this is kinda off topic, but I'm just throwing my opinion out there. If the person making the video is entertaining or good at the game, I see nothing wrong with them getting respect at all, or if you don't own the game they're playing. But if you know you're going to have more fun playing a game than watching someone else play it, you have a point. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does 170 seem good for a filco majestouch 2 tkl? It's 139.99 from ncix (only available from its canada branch) with 30 or so dollar shipping.


Yeah, great deal. Some guy just picked up 6 keycaps for $600, you should get a couple more of those Filcos because they're so cheap. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51799.0


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Yeah, great deal. Some guy just picked up 6 keycaps for $600, you should get a couple more of those Filcos because they're so cheap. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51799.0


Those are really rare clacks, cmon, don't expect low prices.


----------



## Simca

wow is that a candy corn keycap?

I would have paid 1000 for 1. Lucky guy got it for $100.


----------



## HPE1000

Clacks are clacks, everyones jimmies are rustled today since it came out that there were quite a few translucent blue skulls that were sold/traded for that were fake.


----------



## nubbinator

In the middle of all the drama with fake Clacks, I've been playing around again with home made caps. I've had some disastrous results in the past with resin and some awesome results with sandcasting zinc/aluminum and making wood caps (of course I've done wood caps, right?). After a lot of messing around, I got better at making resin caps. I still have a few in the shadows, but these are some fun ones I've done recently.

The first one I call the Derp Cap v2. I knew before I cast the mold that it was a hot mess, but I still love it. It's so wrong, but hillarious at the same time. When I demolded it, I couldn't stop laughing at it. It's almost like Sloth meets the forever alone excited face.





Sloth and forever alone for reference:





The second one is the one I really was excited to see how it turned out. Once I get a pressure pot, it should start to turn out better with fewer bubbles. I love the thing though. It's such a goofy and awesome little monster. I think I may just have to do a whole series of monster caps to go with it.


----------



## HPE1000

HAHA that's awesome, the 1st almost reminds me of wallace from wallace and gromit.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those are really rare clacks, cmon, don't expect low prices.


Nah, I'm not questioning the price of clacks. Just saying that and should go for the FIlco because people buy keyboards for their clacks, not the other way around


----------



## JayKthnx

Keycaps for $100 a pop, not for me. I don't care if they were god's pubes plated in platinum, can't make me cough up a bill to throw on a key I never really use. I would rather print off my own keycaps for the "unique factor".

I do like the derp cap quite a bit though, nub.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You can spend $10400 on a full set! Somebody do it.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> HAHA that's awesome, the 1st almost reminds me of wallace from wallace and gromit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I do like the derp cap quite a bit though, nub.


You both need to see one in person. Photographs just make it a little sterile. In person, they're so much funnier and more amusing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You both need to see one in person. Photographs just make it a little sterile. In person, they're so much funnier and more amusing.


Yes I do


----------



## skupples

So, I think i'm going to go with the Ducky DK2108S Brown Switch Blue LED... Any substantial objections/better recommendations? (besides a different switch)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, I think i'm going to go with the Ducky DK2108S Brown Switch Blue LED... Any substantial objections/better recommendations? (besides a different switch)


The switch is my only suggestion. I really suggest people try Browns before buying them. I had them for a little bit and found them to be...disappointing. I often hear them described as dirty or gritty reds, a description I find rather apt.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The switch is my only suggestion. I really suggest people try Browns before buying them. I had them for a little bit and found them to be...disappointing. I often hear them described as dirty or gritty reds, a description I find rather apt.


I'm moving on from blues.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I find Browns comparable to firm though less tactile rubber domes.


----------



## JayKthnx

why a zero shine instead of a shine 2 or 3? also, I do recommend getting a switch sampler before buying your deck if this is your first mech


----------



## HPE1000

I know you said don't suggest another switch type but have you tried browns? Try reds or blacks if you can as well, nothing worse than having the wrong switch type because it doesn't matter how great your board it, the switch is still the most important parts of it.

WOW crazy stuff going on at geekhack...............


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> why a zero shine instead of a shine 2 or 3? also, I do recommend getting a switch sampler before buying your deck if this is your first mech


not my first mech, just looking to try something different from blue's.

guess i'll order a sampler set.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm moving on from blues.


I'm not a fan of the sound of Blues, but I prefer them to Browns, even with the loud click. I'd go with Clears over Browns any day. And I hate Reds, but I'd even go Reds over Browns. Of course, if you like them, go for them, but they're one of the less liked switches.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

*gasp!* How can you dislike that marvelous click?


----------



## nubbinator

I'm sensitive to high pitched noises. That click drives me absolutely insane. If it was lower pitched, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## skupples

Well, let's see... blue(owned) brown(poopy) White... The only other tactile switch left. Maybe i'll look into Topre.


----------



## stickg1

I've only had blue, brown, and red. I've come to love my blues and rather enjoy the click.

My wife evidently likes them too. She's not a very tech savvy person, but one day I was cleaning my mech and hooked up my old rubber dome so she could use the PC. She asked why the keyboard felt so crappy and cheap.

Not the most interesting story, but shows how superior the feel of a mechanical switch is to the run of the mill rubber dome.


----------



## zemco999

I love my browns... Best keys I have ever used!


----------



## Jixr

sorry for the crap cell phone pic, i feel like hell and don't want to bother setting up good shots.

Here is the Mionix Zibal 60, went from mx blacks to lubed reds, and am working on installing the LED's ( ran out of solder )

Keycap set should be in the mail tomorrow, and I'll finish it up tomorrow unless I happen to have a photoshoot and decide against painting it.



I've been using off the shelf lube, and it works well, but the drops are too big coming out of the bottle and are flooding the switches. Gonna see if I can find something else to use.

After i'm done with the mionix, gonna get my QFR ( reds ) lubed up and look into ordering some heavier springs to throw in it.


----------



## nubbinator

What kind of off the shelf lube are you using? There are many that are bad in the long term.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, let's see... blue(owned) brown(poopy) White... The only other tactile switch left. Maybe i'll look into Topre.


I love my browns. nice alternative to blues if you're not using your computer for mainly just typing.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like I am going to be waiting on the filco, I am still buying it but I need to wait a week or so because the guy can't sell it just yet since he spilled milk on his GON and killed the pcb! I won't bother posting that keyboard yet until it's fully done, I am quite excited for how it is going to turn out though.

I still need to get a rough estimate as to how much my QFR's are worth.


----------



## nubbinator

Even heavily modified, QFRs rarely go for more than $40-70 unless it comes with Greens, then it goes for around $100.


----------



## Jixr

some 3-in-one oil that i've found on my shelf. probably not reccomended at all, but worst caseI can always dissassemble and clean it.

I'll get some silicone based stuff tomorrow and try that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Even heavily modified, QFRs rarely go for more than $40-70 unless it comes with Greens, then it goes for around $100.


I am not expecting them to be goldmines and I am also not really expecting to get my money back out of the modding of the one QFR, that was pretty much just my practice board and now I feel safe soldering/painting. I think I am going to sell the all white board with its white keycaps since they have the led slots on them and throw a blank black top in with it and then I can sell the unopened and untampered with black one with the stock keycaps and keep the blank black keycaps I have.


----------



## nubbinator

Depending on the material that the caps are, you might be able to sell it for more than the range I gave. If they're just cheap keycool PBT though, they'll only really add $10-15 to the value since those cap sets are dirt cheap.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Depending on the material that the caps are, you might be able to sell it for more than the range I gave. If they're just cheap keycool PBT though, they'll only really add $10-15 to the value since those cap sets are dirt cheap.


The white ones are the banggood white pbts, the black ones are just wasd keycaps, neither of which are worth anything.


----------



## Terminus14

Looking for a Shine 3 with blues and red LEDs but they seem to be out of stock everywhere


----------



## Jixr

meanwhile i just ordered another qfr in blacks, easier to pop a case and keycaps than it is to spring swap.

I'll probably re-sell my mx red, I sold my old blue qfr for about $50 I think.


----------



## HPE1000

*sigh* It'll be worth it


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo J*
> 
> What about FPS such as Counter Strike or Quake?


um the gear doesnt make the player, it only enhances what they can do.

When i was a top tier kor mmo player i used a Deathadder/Naga molten and the alienware tactx rubberdome.

A device doesn't make someone any better, infact it can make them even worse because they dont understand how to play the game in the first place.

Even when I had a deathadder and was using QT Strafe before i got my naga, i was stilll one of the best PVE players in the circut because my game play was already top notch, adding a naga to that only allowed me to remap the way i played the game, but it didnt teach me anything new.

Granted when I was pulling world firsts and was one of the top 10 players in Prius Online, I was using a naga molten, but i had to know the game first.
Just because a pro player or a top teir player uses something doesn't mean it will work for you or make the experience better for you.

the Naga didnt make me a good player, and that OrbWeaver doesnt make Swifty a good player either, he's already a good player, he/and I just have the capasity to use hardware to enhance our already honed skill set.

I could still be a top tier mmo player with a 3 button mouse, and a cheap rubberdome. If you cant utilitze the hardware in the first place, why consider buying it? Master the games mechanics first, then look into finding hardware to better yourself.


----------



## Jixr

come to think about it, the keyboard I just bought ( used ) the switch houses had a chalky white residue on them, I'm betting the PO sprayed some WD40 or something in it. starting to make sense why it was cheap. But all the keys work, so no issues there.

I'll just continue to monitor it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Do you guys know the key roll over for the unicomp buckling spring keyboards?

one search yeilds that its 2NKRO and another says 5/6...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *sigh* It'll be worth it


I'll hit the like button if there is one








is that keycap puller comes from OEM keyboard? you need to invest in a good puller , i'm using this and its so easy to pull keycap compare to the one I get from filco

it also snug in my keycap box
not trying to show off my collections but this is the only picture I have of my keycap puller in my box


----------



## HPE1000

I have two wire pullers from wasd, they are the same as the filco etc rebranded ones and I have another wire puller from the poker. It's all done, the stock keycaps are on it and I am going to take pictures and list it to ebay tomorrow. I think I can get a decent amount of money out of it tbh, it has no scratches, the stock keycaps have never been used, it has never been opened(QC sticker is not damaged etc), comes with the original box, red wasd keycaps, cooler master logo caps, un-used usb cable, usb to ps2 adapter etc.. It's practically new tbh.

The other keyboard is going to be a bit more of a challenge selling and I will probably just put it on geekhack and sell it with another top piece and give the option for someone to buy the purple top with it and just ship all that in a bigger box, its worth a shot.

Curse your clacks!









I REALLY am hoping that I could get the chance to get a gumrot pack in 4grabs when that goes up.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What weight is it?


*are they









55g


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Do you guys know the key roll over for the unicomp buckling spring keyboards?
> 
> one search yeilds that its 2NKRO and another says 5/6...


Yeah, that is all I could find, I am going to bet its 5 or 6, email them, their customer service is amazing from what I hear.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have two wire pullers from wasd, they are the same as the filco etc rebranded ones and I have another wire puller from the poker. It's all done, the stock keycaps are on it and I am going to take pictures and list it to ebay tomorrow. I think I can get a decent amount of money out of it tbh, it has no scratches, the stock keycaps have never been used, it has never been opened(QC sticker is not damaged etc), comes with the original box, red wasd keycaps, cooler master logo caps, un-used usb cable, usb to ps2 adapter etc.. It's practically new tbh.
> 
> The other keyboard is going to be a bit more of a challenge selling and I will probably just put it on geekhack and sell it with another top piece and give the option for someone to buy the purple top with it and just ship all that in a bigger box, its worth a shot.
> 
> Curse your clacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY am hoping that I could get the chance to get a gumrot pack in 4grabs when that goes up.


TBH, after I received the clacks I realised that its just another piece of plastic though still lovely
thats why I'll keep the drunken since I love how vibrant the color is but I'm putting the gumrot and okto up for trade
currently looking for a titanium KPAD to complete my dream set, also girldc trooper

I bought one gold trooper back in August from Canada but it never arrived
/sad /sad /sad /sad /sad


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is all I could find, I am going to bet its 5 or 6, email them, their customer service is amazing from what I hear.


Well for what its worth i never really had a problem with gaming on my alienware scissorswitch, so im not too worried.

Perhapse i'll email them. just might be a chance where i'll only have to wait till the 16th...so i wanna check things.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> TBH, after I received the clacks I realised that its just another piece of plastic though still lovely
> thats why I'll keep the drunken since I love how vibrant the color is but I'm putting the gumrot and okto up for trade
> currently looking for a titanium KPAD to complete my dream set, also girldc trooper
> 
> I bought one gold trooper back in August from Canada but it never arrived
> /sad /sad /sad /sad /sad


I know, I just want one skull and I won't care so much afterwards, green>purple>black>red are my color preferences. I am forcing myself to just wait and try to win from ek though, that should be more exciting, I could have easily bought a skull on geekhack today from jcrouses cyber monday sale, and it would have been pretty cheap for clacks 150, but I showed restraint.

I will keep a lookout for that kpad though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

omg... i just realized you keyboard geeks are the reason i no longer want to go for an eyefinity array or want to get a new camera, cause now my focus is keyboards









ya'll've got me geeking out on keyboards

What have you done


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> omg... i just realized you keyboard geeks are the reason i no longer want to go for an eyefinity array or want to get a new camera, cause now my focus is keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll've got me geeking out on keyboards
> 
> What have you done


Welcome to the club








Which keyboard caught your heart and brain if I may know ?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which keyboard caught your heart and brain if I may know ?


Well I have my ducky shine 2 with chinese keycaps(


http://imgur.com/l7sc7

 ) already but my friend got a hold of a model m and let me mess around with it so now ive gone gaga over buckling springs.

I got to feel and play with and listen to those switches and im like. WANT NAO. so i desided "pffft i already have an awesome external screen, screw eyefinity i want buckling springs" So if all goes my way, the 16th i'll be able to order a 101 or 104 buckling spring keyboard. if not ill just have to wait till the 1st/2nd whenever the back is open so i order it.

Still can deside if i should go with no windows keys or windows keys.(101 or 104)

2nd mechanical keyboard...

I would have ordered it today if not for the razer naga epic being 50$ off stock price.(i needed to replace it).

It'll be the first keyboard ive used in over 4 years that doesn't have LED backlighting...
TactX, M11X scissor, m14x scissors, m17x scissors, duckyshine mx blue. 5 keyboards 4 years all purple backlit. Going to be the biggest change for me is not having lights.

Also funny enough, this is the first time ive looked at an item with the idea of a different viewpoint of vanity, retro vanity, instead of futuristic sleek like im usually looking for. which completely coinsides with my change of my desktop.

i used to have this super clean, slick windows 7 aero native desktop:
http://i.imgur.com/blIMeeV.png
http://i.imgur.com/0NIDX7Z.png

But then all of the sudden for no apparent reason, i went all retro nostalgia and for the first time in literally 4 years i switched from my windows 7 Aero to a windows 7 classic with customized colorations.

http://i.imgur.com/wvSfBjH.jpg


http://imgur.com/7186R


All of my desktop elements are exactly the same, but the visuals are now industrial and classic, which is funny because now thats what im wanting out of the new keyboard. I could get a black one, but i want the white one that looks like an 80s keyboard and i have NO CLUE what triggered this interest/change to classic looks.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well I have my ducky shine 2 with chinese keycaps(
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/l7sc7
> 
> ) already but my friend got a hold of a model m and let me mess around with it so now ive gone gaga over buckling springs.
> 
> I got to feel and play with and listen to those switches and im like. WANT NAO. so i desided "pffft i already have an awesome external screen, screw eyefinity i want buckling springs" So if all goes my way, the 16th i'll be able to order a 101 or 104 buckling spring keyboard. if not ill just have to wait till the 1st/2nd whenever the back is open so i order it.
> 
> Still can deside if i should go with no windows keys or windows keys.(101 or 104)
> 
> 2nd mechanical keyboard...
> 
> I would have ordered it today if not for the razer naga epic being 50$ off stock price.(i needed to replace it).
> 
> It'll be the first keyboard ive used in over 4 years that doesn't have LED backlighting...
> TactX, M11X scissor, m14x scissors, m17x scissors, duckyshine mx blue. 5 keyboards 4 years all purple backlit. Going to be the biggest change for me is not having lights.
> 
> Also funny enough, this is the first time ive looked at an item with the idea of a different viewpoint of vanity, retro vanity, instead of futuristic sleek like im usually looking for. which completely coinsides with my change of my desktop.
> 
> i used to have this super clean, slick windows 7 aero native desktop:
> http://i.imgur.com/blIMeeV.png
> http://i.imgur.com/0NIDX7Z.png
> 
> But then all of the sudden for no apparent reason, i went all retro nostalgia and for the first time in literally 4 years i switched from my windows 7 Aero to a windows 7 classic with customized colorations.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wvSfBjH.jpg
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7186R
> 
> 
> All of my desktop elements are exactly the same, but the visuals are now industrial and classic, which is funny because now thats what im wanting out of the new keyboard. I could get a black one, but i want the white one that looks like an 80s keyboard and i have NO CLUE what triggered this interest/change to classic looks.


Lol thats an interesting story
I myself have turn from something flashy to something more simple
I used to love backlit and everything too but my daily driver now (KMAC2) has a classic beige with black font, plus RGB modifier. Very classic! and I love it
I nearly wanna order the round 5 from 7bit since it also looks very classy and SA profile, but I just cant get over GMK keycaps; they are amazing in term of quality
plus dont think I want to spend another 200$ on keyset while I have a new work log going

This is my model M, I've repainted the case white and dyed the keycaps with orange and grey dye


and since you love something classic; the retro set, this is the first keyset I fell in love with and still my favourite
its too bad I dont fancy DSA profile


now go nuts on classified GH


----------



## Paradigm84

50 new posts overnight, you guys were busy.









Also @nubbinator where are the OCN keycap pics. D:


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thats an interesting story
> I myself have turn from something flashy to something more simple
> I used to love backlit and everything too but my daily driver now (KMAC2) has a classic beige with black font, plus RGB modifier. Very classic! and I love it
> I nearly wanna order the round 5 from 7bit since it also looks very classy and SA profile, but I just cant get over GMK keycaps; they are amazing in term of quality
> plus dont think I want to spend another 200$ on keyset while I have a new work log going
> 
> This is my model M, I've repainted the case white and dyed the keycaps with orange and grey dye
> 
> 
> and since you love something classic; the retro set, this is the first keyset I fell in love with and still my favourite
> its too bad I dont fancy DSA profile
> 
> 
> now go nuts on classified GH


That model m is the sex.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> That model m is the sex.


Too bad that buckling spring doesn't really suit me for long type session
its too tiring since I use my right index finger alot for the right hand

unless, is it possible that the spring become rusty and harder to press?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 50 new posts overnight, you guys were busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @nubbinator where are the OCN keycap pics. D:


Waiting for the brethren to appear.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Waiting for the brethren to appear.


Ah ok.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> That model m is the sex.


Sure is. If I remember correctly, it won a keyboard of the month competition, but I'm honestly not the greatest with keeping up with those things. I do remember voting for it though... Nonetheless, it's a sweet looking board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Sure is. If I remember correctly, it won a keyboard of the month competition, but I'm honestly not the greatest with keeping up with those things. I do remember voting for it though... Nonetheless, it's a sweet looking board.


It won May '13, all the past winners are listed in the OP.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Looking for a Shine 3 with blues and red LEDs but they seem to be out of stock everywhere


I have the last one they'll ever make =p

I already have a nice camera with which to take nice pictures with and my audio needs are almost fully met with my last few purchases in December and I won't be upgrading pc until skylake so..

Italian red filco with mx green, white, clears or blues in that order for me is my only keyboard I'd want to add at this time. Preferably with black blank pbt caps I don't mind tkl or full set, but must be ansi layout and with the above switch type.

I wouldn't say I'm hooked like some of you but enjoy my keyboard which I resisted for the longest. I'd also consider a logitech keyboard if they put a proper switch on it instead of browns.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Lol thats an interesting story
> I myself have turn from something flashy to something more simple
> I used to love backlit and everything too but my daily driver now (KMAC2) has a classic beige with black font, plus RGB modifier. Very classic! and I love it
> I nearly wanna order the round 5 from 7bit since it also looks very classy and SA profile, but I just cant get over GMK keycaps; they are amazing in term of quality
> plus dont think I want to spend another 200$ on keyset while I have a new work log going
> 
> This is my model M, I've repainted the case white and dyed the keycaps with orange and grey dye
> 
> 
> and since you love something classic; the retro set, this is the first keyset I fell in love with and still my favourite
> its too bad I dont fancy DSA profile
> 
> 
> now go nuts on classified GH


You can dye keys? omg thats cool.

I dont like all the super simplistic and reduced key keyboards everyone is going nuts over lately. i like all of my keys. Although i am liking the blank keycaps. I dont know all the symbols by heart though, know the letters and alot of that stuff by heart but i dont know the symbols entirely.


----------



## Simca

Not a fan of the oranges, but cool job bleaching your keyboard.

I don't know how I feel about that dark brown one with the red and lime green. It looks okay. I want to like it, but perhaps slightly difference color combination would have worked more to my own taste.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a fan of the oranges, but cool job bleaching your keyboard.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about that dark brown one with the red and lime green. It looks okay. I want to like it, but perhaps slightly difference color combination would have worked more to my own taste.


Just no pleasing you, is there?


----------



## Simca

No, it's very simple to please me, I just don't like things that are too different?

How's your precious wooden keyboard doing? The one you love so much and would never get rid of?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it's very simple to please me, I just don't like things that are too different?
> 
> How's your precious wooden keyboard doing? The one you love so much and would never get rid of?


Please don't try to start an argument.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a fan of the oranges, but cool job bleaching your keyboard.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about that dark brown one with the red and lime green. It looks okay. I want to like it, but perhaps slightly difference color combination would have worked more to my own taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Just no pleasing you, is there?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it's very simple to please me, I just don't like things that are too different?
> 
> How's your precious wooden keyboard doing? The one you love so much and would never get rid of?




Now get along!


----------



## Simca




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

LOL oh my this thread is awesome.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Man...now I want wine









I'm going to pick up a couple bottles after work.


----------



## Simca

I'm already sitting here enjoying my wine, pics to come.


----------



## Ribozyme

Okay bit the bullet and ordered myself a ducky shine 3 mx browns and blue leds. Curious if I will like it more than my cm storm quickfire with blacks. Thanks all for the advice on helping me decide.


----------



## Simca

~Hisses, snake tongue slithering out~ Browns. Gross. Hehehe.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm already sitting here enjoying my wine, pics to come.


What kind? I like all varietals, but lately I've been really into Syrah/Shiraz and California Pinot Noirs.

On topic--anyone know where the best place to get a full set of coloured thick PBT caps is?

I wouldn't be getting any until after Christmas, but I'm curious.

Just lurk on GH? Or other sites?


----------



## Traverser

Not sure if i made a wise choice since there is not a mention of any corsair mk's in the last few pages in this tread. New Egg had the k95 (cherry reds) for the usual $160, though just yesterday (Cyber Monday) it came with a $50 gift card, so I jumped for one. Hope I'll be happy.


----------



## Simca

Not my cup of tea, but be sure to takes lots of pics and let us know if you like your new keyboard. Geez, rea K95s really that expensive?


----------



## Traverser

Will do. How much was your Ducky? BTW we have very similar pc set ups.


----------



## Traverser

I also just realized I am looking like a Corsair fanboy.....


----------



## Simca

I'm actually waiting on a sale that makes the 750D ~100 shipped. I'll be moving onto that case. I don't particularly hate my HAF932A, but my tastes prefer the 750D.

I love my AX850 and will probably have this until it dies.

But yeah, you have way more Corsair than I do, lol.

My Ducky cost me $152 shipped.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What kind? I like all varietals, but lately I've been really into Syrah/Shiraz and California Pinot Noirs.
> 
> On topic--anyone know where the best place to get a full set of coloured thick PBT caps is?
> 
> I wouldn't be getting any until after Christmas, but I'm curious.
> 
> Just lurk on GH? Or other sites?


Something like this?http://stores.ebay.com/GeekKeys/Keycaps-/_i.html?rt=nc&_fsub=3477973017&_sid=987669357&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=4
He has a few selection of pbt set in his store but not much


----------



## Traverser

When I last looked for a Ducky, they were all sold out. I though of the k70, but the K95 ended up being cheaper, or I look at it as $50 towards Titanfall.


----------



## azianai

i go away a few days and gotta catch up on 200 posts 

I'll post my new keyboard when I get home tonight. Gotta wait till the wintertime's over b4 I can paint my spare Filco Case Corvette Candy Red.
Yes im gonna be using actual Corvette Torch Red paint lol.


----------



## Simca

For some reason I was under the impression the K70 was $70-110 or so.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i go away a few days and gotta catch up on 200 posts
> 
> I'll post my new keyboard when I get home tonight. Gotta wait till the wintertime's over b4 I can paint my spare Filco Case Corvette Candy Red.
> Yes im gonna be using actual Corvette Torch Red paint lol.


That should look cool, I painted my spare QFR top with official plymouth plum crazy purple paint (it was in a spray can though) but I am getting rid of the qfr's and I think I will sell it, hopefully someone takes it for 20 (wishful thinking maybe







)


----------



## Jixr

Horray! i'm done building my boards!



The line up.
Mionix Zibal 60, went from stock blacks to lubed reds, all nicely cleaned up, and It will make a great gift.

My XT
PBT caps, paint, red plate w/ lubed blacks, weighted, and changed the LED's

QFR - Reds
Lubed reds, painted, wasd caps.


In the mail.
QFR - Mx Blacks ( going to lube them ) and have a set of PBT caps waiting for it, and painting a case for it now.
Gonna put the blue QFR case on it, white front facing PBT caps, and lubed blacks.

The QFR with reds is going to be an all red board, mx reds, red plate, red case, and trying to decide if I want to buy a cheap set of red keycaps to throw on it, but my white blanks will look just as good.
Painting the case for it now.

I may sell it off to recover some of the cost from my new QFR and the tools and everything needed to mod the keyboards.


----------



## Ribozyme

Geez the teksyndicate close-ups make that k70 silver with blue leds look damn sexy for sure. Might swap out my ducky for it.. Didn't even arrive and alreeady buyer's remorse


----------



## Simca

I like the black anodized with red LED look of the K70, but red switch only blows.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like the black anodized with red LED look of the K70, but red switch only blows.


They both have their stylishness. I like how the reds sound on video. Never tried them though and I don't like the blacks so I guess they are pretty similar?


----------



## Simca

Well, I'd say don't go by sound over video. You figure that would be a good indication of what the switches sound like in person, but they're not. You simply have to try them in person...but of all reviews, that was a pretty good one for how the switches sound in person. They use pretty good mics though compared to your random youtuber.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I'd say don't go by sound over video. You figure that would be a good indication of what the switches sound like in person, but they're not. You simply have to try them in person...but of all reviews, that was a pretty good one for how the switches sound in person. They use pretty good mics though compared to your random youtuber.


Yeah I'd thought so. Well I'll see how I like the browns and work from there. I hope they sound as nice as in the vid


----------



## Terminus14

Okay while I really wanted a red LED on my Ducky originally I decided to go with white so the board could more easily match pretty much anything I put it with. Also, white LED was the only Shine 3 in stock -anywhere- in with MX blues.

Just ordered a Ducky Shine 3 MX Blues w/White LED. Should get it within the week!


----------



## Simca

Welcome to the Quack Pack.


----------



## Sniping

Sorry for referencing GH so much but the glow in the dark BroBot looks fantastic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Sorry for referencing GH so much but the glow in the dark BroBot looks fantastic.


I know, bro caps makes my wallet cringe


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Sorry for referencing GH so much but the glow in the dark BroBot looks fantastic.


Want one want one want one want one want one want one.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Did you guys see that Corsair is releasing a mech keyboard with rgb lighting? I saw it on their facebook.
http://www.hardocp.com/news/2013/12/04/corsair_debuting_cherry_mx_rgb_based_mechanical_gaming_keyboards_in_2014/


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Did you guys see that Corsair is releasing a mech keyboard with rgb lighting? I saw it on their facebook


Ah you beat me to it, there is a video on Hard OCP
LINK

well looks like at least a switch upgrade for me next year


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Did you guys see that Corsair is releasing a mech keyboard with rgb lighting? I saw it on their facebook.
> http://www.hardocp.com/news/2013/12/04/corsair_debuting_cherry_mx_rgb_based_mechanical_gaming_keyboards_in_2014/


I want it... badly!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Beige Lighting ftw


----------



## Simca

And everyone said it wasn't possible let's see what they charge. My guess is 240. If under 200 I may buy it. If under 150 I will buy it assuming it's a solid beautiful board.

Although slightly confused as to whether the switch is different too and if it feels a certain way or if u can decide how it feels.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And everyone said it wasn't possible let's see what they charge. My guess is 240. If under 200 I may buy it. If under 150 I will buy it assuming it's a solid beautiful board.
> 
> Although slightly confused as to whether the switch is different too and if it feels a certain way or if u can decide how it feels.


The point was more that the cheap non-flashing RGB LED's would be incompatible, if they've used 3mm 2 lead LED's then that will be interesting to see.

Also I wouldn't say it would be that high, maybe if Logitech were making it then I'd agree.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The point was more that the cheap non-flashing RGB LED's would be incompatible, if they've used 3mm 2 lead LED's then that will be interesting to see.
> 
> Also I wouldn't say it would be that high, maybe if Logitech were making it then I'd agree.


Corsair is charging 200 for the k95,did you know that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Corsair is charging 200 for the k95,did you know that?


It's $150 on their site and Amazon.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's $150 on their site and Amazon.


~Takes you out like a ninja and disposes of your body secretly~

So did you know it's $200 guys?


----------



## Jixr

i'm excited about the idea

except corsairs keyboards are not very 'standard' and their design has always been a bit 'out there'

It sounds like a new switch housing, and 'special keycaps' do not sound good either.

My guess is a switch housing with a fiber optic line in it, and the RGB led mounted dicrectly to the circuit board.


----------



## Simca

I hope they don't feel like crap..


----------



## Jixr

Seems I was right, clear housings with either a fiber optic cable in it or a little lens projector type thing. Hope corsair makes it more standard and not uber leet stealth F117 looking thing like their current K line. Their keycaps are quite crap on their backlit boards. Hopefully the corsair exclusisvity wont last too long before the good manufacts can get their hands on them.

And if we can't pick and choose each individual key color that lights up, then I don't want it.


----------



## Simca

Stay excited, lol.

Looks like they come in blue red brown and black switches?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What kind? I like all varietals, but lately I've been really into Syrah/Shiraz and California Pinot Noirs.
> 
> On topic--anyone know where the best place to get a full set of coloured thick PBT caps is?
> 
> I wouldn't be getting any until after Christmas, but I'm curious.
> 
> Just lurk on GH? Or other sites?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?http://stores.ebay.com/GeekKeys/Keycaps-/_i.html?rt=nc&_fsub=3477973017&_sid=987669357&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=4
> He has a few selection of pbt set in his store but not much
Click to expand...

Cheers, thanks!

Feng again then eh?

It always come back to GH









Guess I should make an account....after my wallet has a chance to recover from the holidays







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Sorry for referencing GH so much but the glow in the dark BroBot looks fantastic.


Dude....WANT!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm excited about the idea
> 
> except corsairs keyboards are not very 'standard' and their design has always been a bit 'out there'
> 
> It sounds like a new switch housing, and 'special keycaps' do not sound good either.
> 
> My guess is a switch housing with a fiber optic line in it, and the RGB led mounted dicrectly to the circuit board.


I think it was on GH, where a Corsair rep replied to my query regarding standardising the modifier keys (the only ones out of whack), and stated that our comments are taken into account and future designs may be more standard









I hope to see RGB's from Ducky, Keycool, CM and Corsair, they all do keyboards that are accessible, and not in the insane price arena


----------



## Simca

It sounds like Corsair has some kind of proprietary deal with Cherry on these switches for a while.


----------



## Jixr

if its a filco, cooler master XT, etc style, just plain square case, then I'd be on it like a hobo on a ham sandwich.

The k95 had too much going on, to many material surfaces, odd angles, it was a desk eater.

I hope they pan more towards the professional market than the gamer scene.
I'm honestly surprised corsair has that much money/power to get an exclusive deal ( for now )
Seems like something razor would want to get their hands on first, as You can find razor mechs at any best buy, but i've only seen corsair gear at frys and those
are only in big metro areas.

I hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wonder how it would compare to something like this, I have no idea why they thought diamond plate would be a good idea though.









Then again, it might give a Model F a run for it's money in terms of proficiency as a weapon.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder how it would compare to something like this, I have no idea why they thought diamond plate would be a good idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, it might give a Model F a run for it's money in terms of proficiency as a weapon.


saw that article a while back, it did make me wonder what the designers were thinking, however different markets do tend to love different styles, depending on the yoof culture where computing is concerned









I know Roccat have done a fancy RGB rubber dome the Isku, as have Steelseries with the Apex, not forgetting our friends at Alienware have been doing it for a while. So RGB led's in keyboards are not really anything new, I doubt Corsair would have a massive dominance over RGB availability, Chinese and Korean manufacturers would very likely get their hands on them fairly quickly.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I need some advice, I'm not sure what to do...

I sent my Ducky Shine II DK9008 back to Ducky for RMA at the end of June. I have a confirmation from UPS that it was delivered on July 2, 2013. I got confirmation in September from their tech, Wei Chao, that they did have my keyboard and he would email me an update shortly, but since then I have been able to get no response from anyone. It has now been 5 months since they received it and I can get no word from them as to what is going on, or about getting my keyboard back or getting a replacement, they just won't return my emails.

Do you guys have any suggestions? I'm getting ticked because it was a $150 keyboard, then I paid another $20 to ship it to CA for the RMA and now I can't get any response.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder how it would compare to something like this, I have no idea why they thought diamond plate would be a good idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, it might give a Model F a run for it's money in terms of proficiency as a weapon.


The cringeworthy comment by someone in the article:



I guess it does come down to personal preference...but HOW can someone prefer typing on a membrane over a board with MX Blues?
How?!?!

I mean if it's sound, but it seems like he also meant feel.

I don't understand...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The cringeworthy comment by someone in the article:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it does come down to personal preference...but HOW can someone prefer typing on a membrane over a board with MX Blues?
> How?!?!
> 
> I mean if it's sound, but it seems like he also meant feel.
> 
> I don't understand...


I always just think it's a kid who doesn't have the $ for it so they lie to themselves to feel better about it. Obviously that isn't always true but back when I would actually be stupid enough reply to comments like that it usually turned out to be like that where the person would obviously not know what they were talking about. You see stuff like that everywhere, people that say your eyes can't see above x fps on vids/articles about high fps monitors, people who say they can't see the difference between a gaming pcs graphics and a consoles etc and you can just tell they are lying to themselves to feel better.

Long story short, don't read comments unless you want to get upset. Just look at their avatar, they are obviously a fanboy of android and everyone knows android kids can't afford apple products so this makes sense :trollface:


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The cringeworthy comment by someone in the article:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it does come down to personal preference...but HOW can someone prefer typing on a membrane over a board with MX Blues?
> How?!?!
> 
> I mean if it's sound, but it seems like he also meant feel.
> 
> I don't understand...
> 
> 
> 
> I always just think it's a kid who doesn't have the $ for it so they lie to themselves to feel better about it. Obviously that isn't always true but back when I would actually be stupid enough reply to comments like that it usually turned out to be like that where the person would obviously not know what they were talking about. You see stuff like that everywhere, people that say your eyes can't see above x fps on vids/articles about high fps monitors, people who say they can't see the difference between a gaming pcs graphics and a consoles etc and you can just tell they are lying to themselves to feel better.
> 
> Long story short, don't read comments unless you want to get upset. Just look at their avatar, they are obviously a fanboy of android and everyone knows android kids can't afford apple products so this makes sense :trollface:
Click to expand...

Oh I'm not angry, just a little incredulous.









Silly plebs.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone want to buy my all white QFR with ghetto greens?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone want to buy my all white QFR with ghetto greens?


Good luck with the sale., I've found its easier to sell stock keyboards than modded ones, but tis life. it does look nice though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good luck, I've found its easier to sell stock keyboards than modded ones, but tis life.


I am not sure if I should even bother listing this one on ebay


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not sure if I should even bother listing this one on ebay


If i was anywhere near you i would have bought it instantly but nah. I'm 14 hours (maybe worse) away from you


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone want to buy my all white QFR with ghetto greens?


Pics and how much?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Pics and how much?


75 with the white top or a stock black top, or 85 with the plum crazy purple top. I would have to figure out shipping.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








purple top


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Only cons are there is a tiny bit of rust(I stopped the rust though) and a bit of black powder coat left on a non visible section of the backplate and the white top isn't 100% perfect as in you can visibly see tiny sandpaper lines when looking at it closer than say 5 inches + I didn't sand the inside corners of the top due to fears of removing paint.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









the purple top is just awesome looking though


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd be all over that purple top if it wasn't tkl. c'est la vie.


----------



## Jixr

Thats why I ordered another qfr instead of an xt even though I like the XT better, I didn't want to have to deal with selling an overly custom qfr and get pennies for it. ( as i'm out of stock cases and didn't want to have to deal with sanding and painting up another XT )

when I get my qfr in tomorrow, i'll just throw the stock caps and case on my other and sell it off for $50 or so, either that sell my Mionix, it retails for $150 and I can try to sell it for $80 or so.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some advice, I'm not sure what to do...
> 
> I sent my Ducky Shine II DK9008 back to Ducky for RMA at the end of June. I have a confirmation from UPS that it was delivered on July 2, 2013. I got confirmation in September from their tech, Wei Chao, that they did have my keyboard and he would email me an update shortly, but since then I have been able to get no response from anyone. It has now been 5 months since they received it and I can get no word from them as to what is going on, or about getting my keyboard back or getting a replacement, they just won't return my emails.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I'm getting ticked because it was a $150 keyboard, then I paid another $20 to ship it to CA for the RMA and now I can't get any response.


Stuff like this is why im scared as hell of buying anything not from alienware. Alienware doesn't jerk people around and screw with them like this, I got used to it, and people ask me "why do you buy that overpriced crap"
One reason is because of this post here, i dont want my stuff to be left in limbo.

dude sorry for this, i would be insanely pissed off. Stuff like this makes me worried as hell that if anything happens to my ducky i'd be short out of luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 75 with the white top or a stock black top, or 85 with the plum crazy purple top. I would have to figure out shipping.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple top
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cons are there is a tiny bit of rust(I stopped the rust though) and a bit of black powder coat left on a non visible section of the backplate and the white top isn't 100% perfect as in you can visibly see tiny sandpaper lines when looking at it closer than say 5 inches + I didn't sand the inside corners of the top due to fears of removing paint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the purple top is just awesome looking though


Man i love those blank keycaps on purple

the purpe....
My reacting everytime i see that keyboard.


Would you be at all upset if i copied this scheme if i wanted to customize my buckling spring? This looks so damn cool and i love purple and those keycaps. that is so damn cool. If there was ever a favorite keyboard ever made for me, its that purple one, thats so awsome.


----------



## HPE1000

Go for it, although I don't know if there are blank white bs keycaps. I know they just came out with white caps no clue if they have blanks.

I might 100% remove the rust from the plate today and sell it with a stock top to remove all the cons and put it on eBay.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Go for it, although I don't know if there are blank white bs keycaps. I know they just came out with white caps no clue if they have blanks.
> 
> I might 100% remove the rust from the plate today and sell it with a stock top to remove all the cons and put it on eBay.


there are

http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/KSET
20$ a set.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Ah, HPE, for some reason I thought it was a backlit QFR (QFR Pro is it called?).

Sorry, not my cup of tea.

Though I do like the purple case and caps!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah, HPE, for some reason I thought it was a backlit QFR (QFR Pro is it called?).
> 
> Sorry, not my cup of tea.
> 
> Though I do like the purple case and caps!


QFR Pro?









The Quick Fire Pro is fullsize, the nearest would be the Quick Fire TK which is TKL size with the arrows and home cluster as a layer in the numpad.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 75 with the white top or a stock black top, or 85 with the plum crazy purple top. I would have to figure out shipping.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple top
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cons are there is a tiny bit of rust(I stopped the rust though) and a bit of black powder coat left on a non visible section of the backplate and the white top isn't 100% perfect as in you can visibly see tiny sandpaper lines when looking at it closer than say 5 inches + I didn't sand the inside corners of the top due to fears of removing paint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the purple top is just awesome looking though


I'd be all over that if it were still stock blues. Love both the white on white and the white on purple, but I'm somewhat wary of the heavier switches. I know blacks were too heavy for me based on switch testers, so I'd be worried about greens too.


----------



## Jixr

i've been wondering about trying to find a qf pro and stuffing it in a xt case... should be doable.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wow that was quick

Date: 2013-12-04 11:55:01
Name: Franbunny Viera
Email: franbunnyffxii (at) live (dot) com
Printer friendly version
Message:

I'm looking to get 104 classic keyboard from this site and was wondering if i could get the keycaps/buttons in full grey?

Standard keycaps nothing special, just in all grey. I will be able to purchase in a 2 weeks or so and was wondering if this was possible, with the same price tag.

Pearl body, grey keycaps is what I'd like

Would this be the correct page for that? http://pckeyboard.com/page/KBDCFG/KBDCFG

Sorry if this seems obvious, I just want to make sure i get the right product.
Also what is the difference between B/S USB and QT USB?

Date: 2013-12-04 13:01:11
Name: Customer Service
Printer friendly version
Message:

Place the standard pearl keyboard you want in the basket. Then add a customization fee and request all gray keys.

http://pckeyboard.com/page/Classic/ http://pckeyboard.com/page/KBDCFG/CUSTOM

Unicomp uses two different switch technologies in our products. The buckling spring (B/S) technology provides excellent tactile and acoustic feedback to the user and is the preferred technology used by high speed, high volume typists. Our Quiet Touch (QT) keyboards use a rubber dome (R/D) switch technology that provides an alternative solution for those occasions where the loud acoustic feedback of a buckling spring keyboard might be a distraction to other nearby people in an office or home environment.

The buckling spring "Model M" keyboard, invented by IBM in the 80's; popularized by Lexmark in the early 90's; and manufactured by Unicomp for the past 17 years is regaining its status as one of the best keyboards in the market.

Your fingers will feel the difference with a buckling spring keyboard. Your typing accuracy will improve. The buckling spring key switch is design to record your keystroke at the precise instant that you feel the tactile change.

Standard rubberdome keyboards record the keystroke well after the tactile change is felt by your fingers. If you miss characters as you type and you know you pressed the key, that's why. If you've tried to enter a shifted character but it came out lower case, that's why. In fact most rubberdome keyboards require you to press the key all the way to the bottom. To compensate, many rubberdome users end up pounding the keys as they type. Ouch!

With the instantaneous nature of the buckling spring, your fingers can stop before the key hits bottom. Yes, the force required to press a buckling spring is a little higher than a rubberdome, but the low force over-travel period designed into the buckling spring allows your fingers to comfortably decelerate before hitting the key bottom. Ahhh!

While we specialize in making buckling spring keyboards, we do offer most all of our models with a rubberdome (R/D) keyswitch for users who want the other benefits our products offer. Those include the robust design, integrated mouse devices, customized layouts and colors, and custom microcode. We call our rubberdome keyboards Quiet Touch(QT).

Best regards,

Customer Service


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah, HPE, for some reason I thought it was a backlit QFR (QFR Pro is it called?).
> 
> Sorry, not my cup of tea.
> 
> Though I do like the purple case and caps!
> 
> 
> 
> QFR Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quick Fire Pro is fullsize, the nearest would be the Quick Fire TK which is TKL size with the arrows and home cluster as a layer in the numpad.
Click to expand...

I dunno, I haven't really looked at their line too much.

I just thought they had an LED backlit TKL.


----------



## HPE1000

I got rid of the rust on the plate, coated in with more anti rust and I think I am going to list it on ebay later today with the purple top.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ma2k5

So I just went from an MX brown ducky shine to an MX red CM Quickfire Pro. Oh em gee, how different it feels. Making typo's left right and centre. How long do you think it takes to adjust to this type of key? Maybe I should have gone MX black, these keys drop pretty easily.


----------



## Simca

Go back to tactile keys. Linears are the devil.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Go back to tactile keys. Linears are the devil.


Banned.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Better yet, go clicky


----------



## Simca

Using linear switches?

That's a paddlin'.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> So I just went from an MX brown ducky shine to an MX red CM Quickfire Pro. Oh em gee, how different it feels. Making typo's left right and centre. How long do you think it takes to adjust to this type of key? Maybe I should have gone MX black, these keys drop pretty easily.


For typing blacks are soooo much better than reds, I made an unbelievable amount of typos on the reds just from simply touching the side of a key while depressing another key, I am sure if I kept working at it I could get over that but that was my experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Go back to tactile keys. Linears are the devil.


B&


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Using linear switches?
> 
> That's a paddlin'.


How dare thee.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For typing blacks are soooo much better than reds, I made an unbelievable amount of typos on the reds just from simply touching the side of a key while depressing another key, I am sure if I kept working at it I could get over that but that was my experience.


Cherry should make some 10g linear switches for the lulz.


----------



## Simca

Hee-Hee.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, going from blues to reds, i did have quite a few typing errors ( often pressing keys in the wrong order )

Though once you get used to reds, typing on blues/greens/browns you are really accurate.

Though I just jumped from reds to blacks now, and I do find them slightly better for typing compared to reds.

Current delema, should I spend the 3-4 hours changing the switches on my two QFR's just so i can have mx blacks on a red plate?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How dare thee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry should make some 10g linear switches for the lulz.


I should start an interest check on geekhack for unique spring weights like 20g and 150g for super black.


----------



## Away

What is the general consensus on KeyCool keyboards? How's the build quality, etc. Is it worth it to drop money on one over a Quickfire rapid and other keyboards in that price range? The large variety of colors is quite appealing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I should start an interest check on geekhack for unique spring weights like 20g and 150g for super black.


We need 1g and 1000g switches like right now.


----------



## HPE1000

Lo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> We need 1g and 1000g switches like right now.


Lol I put a mechanical pencil spring in a brown switch and it practically exploaded open.


----------



## Jixr

i've been thinking about cutting some pen springs to stuff in my spacebar on my blacks, previously when I used reds my spacebar was a black,and it felt nice and even, but the SB with all blacks feels to light for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> We need 1g and 1000g switches like right now.


Lol I put a mechanical pencil spring in a brown switch and it practically exploaded open.[/quote]

Super-glue the switch shut.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> So I just went from an MX brown ducky shine to an MX red CM Quickfire Pro. Oh em gee, how different it feels. Making typo's left right and centre. How long do you think it takes to adjust to this type of key? Maybe I should have gone MX black, these keys drop pretty easily.


I don't know, I tried reds for a while and couldn't get used to them. Even after a few months of daily use, I was still making typos constantly. I much prefer browns.


----------



## Tagkaman

Blacks are actually really skilled to type on if you think about it. Your fingers have to learn the 2mm mark without any tactile bump or click to help them out. When you learn the 2mm mark, you feel like your fingers are gliding over the board.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Blacks are actually really skilled to type on if you think about it. Your fingers have to learn the 2mm mark without any tactile bump or click to help them out. When you learn the 2mm mark, you feel like your fingers are gliding over the board.


Do you actually type like that though? More importantly, why should typing be a challenge?

I've been using various Cherry MX switches exclusively for the past year at home and at work and I always bottom them out. Even with blacks I always bottomed out, which made typing somewhat exhausting.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How dare thee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry should make some 10g linear switches for the lulz.


yall are so entertaining


----------



## Simca

I bottom out my keys for the most part. I'm a pretty deliberate typer. If I slow my typing down I notice that only certain keys get bottomed out though. Some keys I can roll over pretty well. Not sure how it plays out when I'm typing fast though. I think it's pretty much the same story, but I'd say 60% don't get bottomed out, but the 40% that does get bottomed out is pretty noticeable.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got rid of the rust on the plate, coated in with more anti rust and I think I am going to list it on ebay later today with the purple top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you switched the keycaps D:

D:

it was so cute before D:

white breaks it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I bottom out my keys for the most part. I'm a pretty deliberate typer. If I slow my typing down I notice that only certain keys get bottomed out though. Some keys I can roll over pretty well. Not sure how it plays out when I'm typing fast though. I think it's pretty much the same story, but I'd say 60% don't get bottomed out, but the 40% that does get bottomed out is pretty noticeable.


i bottom out my keys everytime.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I should start an interest check on geekhack for unique spring weights like 20g and 150g for super black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need 1g and 1000g switches like right now.
Click to expand...

Yes! 1kg switches ftw









You could use typing as a strengthening exercise for fingers.

Help out with guitar and stuff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Blacks are actually really skilled to type on if you think about it. Your fingers have to learn the 2mm mark without any tactile bump or click to help them out. When you learn the 2mm mark, you feel like your fingers are gliding over the board.


Now I feel all unomphisticated like.

I'z just bottom my keys out on dat der board.

Shucks!


----------



## Jixr

i LOVE to bottom out. espc while at the office, gotta prove my keyboard dominance over everyone else on their freebie dell keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yes! 1kg switches ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use typing as a strengthening exercise for fingers.
> 
> Help out with guitar and stuff


Drums aswell.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> you switched the keycaps D:
> 
> D:
> 
> it was so cute before D:
> 
> white breaks it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bottom out my keys everytime.


I want to keep the grey caps on my poker








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i LOVE to bottom out. espc while at the office, gotta prove my keyboard dominance over everyone else on their freebie dell keyboards.


lol


----------



## Selquist979

Just grabbed my first Mechanical keyboard, its the Rosewill rk-9000 with blues. This thing is just plain freaking amazing. I feel like this may start a new obsession..... after seeing the awesome boards some of yall have it makes me want to use this for a bit and then upgrade!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Just grabbed my first Mechanical keyboard, its the Rosewill rk-9000 with blues. This thing is just plain freaking amazing. I feel like this may start a new obsession..... after seeing the awesome boards some of yall have it makes me want to use this for a bit and then upgrade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh dear, the obsession has started.

RIP Selquist's wallet.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Do you actually type like that though? More importantly, why should typing be a challenge?
> 
> I've been using various Cherry MX switches exclusively for the past year at home and at work and I always bottom them out. Even with blacks I always bottomed out, which made typing somewhat exhausting.


Yeah, most of the time I just revert to bashing the thing for that solid feeling. It's just a challenge I like to set myself every once in a while: type out a whole report without bottoming out.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, if you get bit you're gonna go broke.

I think I have about $175 ish into my XT and thats not including the tools i've bought, time spent, shipping cost, etc.
and I still have 4 other keyboards lol.


----------



## Simca

Has anyone killed a man with their keyboard yet? Stunned one at least surely?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Has anyone killed a man with their keyboard yet? Stunned one at least surely?


Possibly?





in other news, i'm gifting a mechanical keyboard for christmas, really thinking about wrapping each individual key in its own box... should be fun.


----------



## neo0031

Just saw this. Don't know if it has been posted yet.




Thoughts?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If it's a wireless keyboard you could probably get a transformer and a couple needles to make a taser. Filco keyboards especially can probably be used as an effective impromptu club. Typewriters are even better of course. ...On topic, would it be possible to convert a typewriter into a keyboard? I suddenly want one.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Don't know if it has been posted yet.]


First! lol @ur swag

yoloandswag.com


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> First! lol @ur swag
> 
> yoloandswag.com


...Huh?

I just searched OCN and is has been posted as news article already. Don't mind me if you have seen this already.


----------



## HPE1000

Not sure, I think the pcb group buy I am in offered RGB leds, I didn't bother asking but they were 10 dollars for 20 of them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Huh?


just poking fun, i posted the video this morning. but as fast as this thread moves that was several pages ago.


----------



## HPE1000

I like how fast this thread has been moving recently


----------



## Simca




----------



## HPE1000




----------



## jokrik

I cant keep up.....
Thread moving too fast...., as Im reading there are three more posts lol
Whats new from the mail guys?


----------



## neo0031

My my, Simca. That looks to be an awesome space. Got a link to photos of your setup?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My my, Simca. That looks to be an awesome space. Got a link to photos of your setup?


Including the audio collection please


----------



## Simca

http://imgur.com/all


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/all


Thanks. Nice setup. Didn't know you were a girl.


----------



## Simca

Thanks, I don't flaunt it all that hard.


----------



## Ribozyme

Cozy set-up you got there.


----------



## Simca

Looks better in person. Taking pictures in the dark with no light other than the monitors and having to contrast the darkness with the light makes picture taking rough for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like how fast this thread has been moving recently


Almost 100 posts in the last 24 hours.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks, I don't flaunt it all that hard.


Well obviously. Otherwise your ISP could be fined or shut down for letting a girl onto the Internet. I guess you're an honorary bro if it's you who drinks all of that Mountain Dew.







I can't tell, does you Ducky have hot pink or red LEDs?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well obviously. Otherwise your ISP could be fined or shut down for letting a girl onto the Internet. I guess you're an honorary bro if it's you who drinks all of that Mountain Dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell, does you Ducky have hot pink or red LEDs?


>Not Dr Pepper.

Please tell me I can find some Dr Pepper bro/gals in this thread!


----------



## HPE1000

Dr Pepper/mr pibb/pibb xtra and Sprite are my favorite but I usually just end up having some sort of energy drink, my poor heart is just going to explode some day


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> >Not Dr Pepper.
> 
> Please tell me I can find some Dr Pepper bro/gals in this thread!


waco texas, where it was invented son! ( but i'm in austin now )


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> >Not Dr Pepper.
> 
> Please tell me I can find some Dr Pepper bro/gals in this thread!


Dr. Pepper is a pretty cool guy, but so is Coke with grenadine and a bit of vanilla extract (assuming it's not vanilla Coke to begin with).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dr Pepper/mr pibb/pibb xtra and Sprite are my favorite but I usually just end up having some sort of energy drink, my poor heart is just going to explode some day


Well, it's better for your heart to go out with a bang than a whimper, right? I do not like Sprite anymore. I associate it with taking pills and being gross and flat now.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well obviously. Otherwise your ISP could be fined or shut down for letting a girl onto the Internet. I guess you're an honorary bro if it's you who drinks all of that Mountain Dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell, does you Ducky have hot pink or red LEDs?


It's red, although the reason you're seeing hotpink on the snake is because those LED's change color and I can set it to hot pink.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> >Not Dr Pepper.
> 
> Please tell me I can find some Dr Pepper bro/gals in this thread!


I just finished the Dr. Pepper 2 weeks ago.

I cycled MTN DEW, Coke and Sunkist this time around.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should set it to hot pink all the time. Why is it not hot pink? Also it needs lime green lightning bolts all over the case. That would look fantastic.


----------



## Simca

I would have it hotpink if all the keys were hot pink, but alas only the snake will go hot pink and only 2 LEDs on the side (not the center LED) will go hot pink..so...yeah..I'd love a hot pink LED keyboard, but no one makes that..that's why this RGB LED MX Keyboard by Corsair interests me.


----------



## JayKthnx

Rockstar and Dr pepper ftw.

Your setup looks nice simca.


----------



## phillyd

Just curious what you guys think of all different MX switch types.

My opinions:
Blues: Perfect switch. Love tactility, are quiet enough when paired with O-rings. The spring strength is just right. Perfect for long periods of typing and gaming.
Greens: Too heavy for me, though I could get used to them for gaming. The heaviness is fatiguing to me.
Browns: Not a fan. The bump is not noticeable enough to me to be satisfying or useful. Spring strength is solid. This being said, better than all but blues and reds for gaming IMO.
Blacks: These could become a favorite for me but only with O-rings, and I'd need time to adjust to the spring strength.
Reds: my second favorite switch. Paired with O-rings, of course. This is the best combination for use in a public place, as the light switch lets me type lightly, reducing the already very quiet noise made by bottoming out on the O-rings.

Sadly I've never tried Clears, ergo clears, stickered or lubed switches, buckling springs, or topre.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious what you guys think of all different MX switch types.
> 
> My opinions:
> Blues: Perfect switch. Love tactility, are quiet enough when paired with O-rings. The spring strength is just right. Perfect for long periods of typing and gaming.
> Greens: Too heavy for me, though I could get used to them for gaming. The heaviness is fatiguing to me.
> Browns: Not a fan. The bump is not noticeable enough to me to be satisfying or useful. Spring strength is solid. This being said, better than all but blues and reds for gaming IMO.
> Blacks: These could become a favorite for me but only with O-rings, and I'd need time to adjust to the spring strength.
> Reds: my second favorite switch. Paired with O-rings, of course. This is the best combination for use in a public place, as the light switch lets me type lightly, reducing the already very quiet noise made by bottoming out on the O-rings.
> 
> Sadly I've never tried Clears, ergo clears, stickered or lubed switches, buckling springs, or topre.


Switches are so personal imo, everytime someone ask which switch suits for xxx, Ill always ask them to go to the shop and give it an actual try

Im a clicky guy all the way, all my keyboards are blues in different springs and green except ive one ergo clear which has been unused for a while

Ergo clear is like mx brown but more tactile from what I found, I dont fancy it though

Red black are not for me at all


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


that looks like sex

i mean thats sexy

wow

im jelly as hell sista.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dr Pepper/mr pibb/pibb xtra and Sprite are my favorite but I usually just end up having some sort of energy drink, my poor heart is just going to explode some day


I stopped drinking soda

one of the best decisions i ever made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/all


Ohey you and I are the same rankings in LoL

(except i hold a world record in LoL)
(then i look you up in lol and you have a ton of bot games =_= )


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> waco texas, where it was invented son! ( but i'm in austin now )


I loved Dr. Pepper hour. If you understand this, you did Waco right.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I like to play bot games for 3 reasons.

1) I play champions I've never played before in bots games before jumping in a normal game.

2) I play with Bronzies and below in bot games if they're my friends and suck and I don't feel like having them get abused in normals.

3) First Win of the Day and don't feel like having that random ruining it.

That said, I'm ashamed to admit 2 glasses of wine have me feeling nice and buzzed lol.

I'm at the top of Silver 3 now btw, but meh.

I beat diamonds all the time. This ranking system is dumb.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I like to play bot games for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1) I play champions I've never played before in bots games before jumping in a normal game.
> 
> 2) I play with Bronzies and below in bot games if they're my friends and suck and I don't feel like having them get abused in normals.
> 
> 3) First Win of the Day and don't feel like having that random ruining it.
> 
> That said, I'm ashamed to admit 2 glasses of wine have me feeling nice and buzzed lol.
> 
> I'm at the top of Silver 3 now btw, but meh.
> 
> I beat diamonds all the time. This ranking system is dumb.


A few friends whom are plat are going to start duoing with me because they know how awful my luck is. and they know i can play jungle with golds and plats and be strong.

Last time i duo'd with my friend iRepGB, i jungled both games and out jungled 2 gold junglers 500+points above me, and absolutely destoryed a top lane plat jax that i camp ganked for our garen, and the shyvana game i played i out jungle and out ganked the enemy jungler so well, i got our mid talon fed so hard that the enemy had no chanse of beating him me and my bot lane cait, we just dominated both matches.
i have atrocious luck, so im gathering people to elimiate as much of it as i can.

This ranking system is bogus, and is flawed to hell. whne a Silver 4 1290 is out jungling, out ganking and out farming a gold 2 1720, theres a big problem with that matchmaking.

Also i never play bots because normals are fine enough to learn a champion, but also i play so many games a day i'll pick up first win without even worrying about that. I cant wait to play with a buckling spring.

A friend of mine is trying to get me that extra 10$ so i can get the grey printed key caps. I'm going to go all geek mode when i get to see that windows 98 logo key


----------



## Away

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> A few friends whom are plat are going to start duoing with me because they know how awful my luck is. and they know i can play jungle with golds and plats and be strong.
> 
> Last time i duo'd with my friend iRepGB, i jungled both games and out jungled 2 gold junglers 500+points above me, and absolutely destoryed a top lane plat jax that i camp ganked for our garen, and the shyvana game i played i out jungle and out ganked the enemy jungler so well, i got our mid talon fed so hard that the enemy had no chanse of beating him me and my bot lane cait, we just dominated both matches.
> i have atrocious luck, so im gathering people to elimiate as much of it as i can.
> 
> This ranking system is bogus, and is flawed to hell. whne a Silver 4 1290 is out jungling, out ganking and out farming a gold 2 1720, theres a big problem with that matchmaking.
> 
> Also i never play bots because normals are fine enough to learn a champion, but also i play so many games a day i'll pick up first win without even worrying about that. I cant wait to play with a buckling spring.
> 
> A friend of mine is trying to get me that extra 10$ so i can get the grey printed key caps. I'm going to go all geek mode when i get to see that windows 98 logo key


Coming from a Diamond 1 player, and 2200 in Season 2, I'm going to have to disagree with you. The ranked system is bad for other reasons, but not because of difficulty to climb up. If anything, the system is simply too easy to climb which is seen by the mass increase in diamond players this season.


----------



## Simca

Duoing actually makes matchmaking harder.


----------



## Away

It's supposed to give the enemy team a slight edge. But typically, the difference should be negligible as TYPICALLY, the skill level within a few divisions is relatively similar. Though, not the case with the transition from Diamond 2 to Diamond 1.


----------



## Terminus14

Sure is some awesome on-topic discussion we're having here!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I loved Dr. Pepper hour. If you understand this, you did Waco right.


man, I got Dr Pepper museum sweatshirts


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Away*
> 
> Coming from a Diamond 1 player, and 2200 in Season 2, I'm going to have to disagree with you. The ranked system is bad for other reasons, but not because of difficulty to climb up. If anything, the system is simply too easy to climb which is seen by the mass increase in diamond players this season.


say whatever you want. i dont agree with you at all.
Also since you've seem to miss something


Spoiler: lol stuff here that shouldnt be here



theres a big increase in diamond and gold and plat players by population NOT ratio. ELO and LP are not the same thing, and LP leauges arent the same as MMR/ELO
there are more diamonds because the game has grown quite a bit since season2's end. massively so.

There's a lot more people in EVERY division because of the population increase.

Also there is a drastically differnt performance pattern between me, and the average silver player, the difference is clear after looking at my ranked games history vs a regular run of the mill silver player is my death and kills ratio.

i have very noticably less deaths per game, by a large margin, compared to other silver players, as well as being able to pull of perfect games on a regular basis.

if rankings are at all accurate, a silver player shouldn't be at all able to handle playing vs top golds/low plats and would be easily abused by said players, while instead i ended up being a key player in every higher elo game ive played and been able to out play or match toe to toe with players MUCH HIGHER ratings than me.

match making is broken and theres little reason for it to be respected atm. Match making will be a lot better when people can actually drop divisions and not drag others down with them. which WAS INFACT identified by riot themselves and this is why they are changing the LP system to fix this problem.
Quote:


> The tiers themselves are also changing, as you'll now be able to be demoted downwards if you consistently lose matches. Socrates explains in the post: "When we investigated player performance over the season we found that a small but not insubstantial group of players would reach division V of a tier and then consistently become more toxic and start to lose more frequently. Though tier immunity was originally intended to combat ladder anxiety we feel that complete immunity creates poor incentives and leads to abuse of the system."


http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/11/07/league-of-legends-season-four-to-tweak-league-system/

Without a doubt, this shows that rankings are flawed and don reflect actual player skills.


also this isnt the thread to discuss this.

more about cherrys and springs.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, I got Dr Pepper museum sweatshirts


I have an unopened six pack of dublin dp bottles in my room.









hopefully my blue/blue shine 3 arrived today. could use a dedicated deck for my prodigy.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


You never did tell me--what kind of wine?!

I need to know these things









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well obviously. Otherwise your ISP could be fined or shut down for letting a girl onto the Internet. I guess you're an honorary bro if it's you who drinks all of that Mountain Dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell, does you Ducky have hot pink or red LEDs?
> 
> 
> 
> >Not Dr Pepper.
> 
> Please tell me I can find some Dr Pepper bro/gals in this thread!
Click to expand...

On topic-- Those Cherry RGB keys look so tasty. I can't wait for them to be available to other companies.

I'll probably wait to buy a keyboard with them once they are available to companies other than Corsair, since my Filco's perfectly fine right now.

But I will definitely get one at some point









I just had a can tonight









That I didn't finish.

I find I really don't drink much pop anymore. I had half a can and was done.


----------



## Jixr

though i must admit the jack and coke i'm sipping on is much better than dr pepper.


----------



## Tator Tot

Budweiser Vanilla Bourbon Cask - Beer Drinking like a Sir.


----------



## Jixr

I just hope cherry corp has some say over the design of the RGB keyboard. I would imagine that they would not want to put their first major new product in who knows how many years in a crappy frame.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks, I don't flaunt it all that hard.


----------



## Terminus14

Friend just bought a Logitech G710+ and it showed up with the keycap for the left CTRL missing...For shame, Logitech. For shame.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Friend just bought a Logitech G710+ and it showed up with the keycap for the left CTRL missing...For shame, Logitech. For shame.


...How is that even possible? Sent them a complaint with pic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though i must admit the jack and coke i'm sipping on is much better than dr pepper.


Tried Disaronno/Amaretto and coke before? Tastes like Dr Pepper, only alcoholic.


----------



## HPE1000

I am not sure yet


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure yet


I am one that likes to see symmetry.... What about adding a red backspace cap? It already looks amazing though


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Budweiser Vanilla Bourbon Cask - Beer Drinking like a Sir.


Pissweiser, drinking like a pleb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Friend just bought a Logitech G710+ and it showed up with the keycap for the left CTRL missing...For shame, Logitech. For shame.


Good thing is Logitech's customer service, especially for people that purchased their products within the last 2 years is excellent. They'll easily send him a keycap free of charge.

The wine was a red moscato with an uncanny high alcohol content. I was buzzed after 2 cups.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pissweiser, drinking like a pleb.


Nah, less skunky than normal bud/bud lite but it isn't really anything fancy.

I just picked it up cause it's one of their new trial flavors and it was the best of the lot. Tastes like an average medium body american lager with a hint of vanilla throughout.

Not bad but nothing exceptional. Cheap though.


----------



## JayKthnx

Mmmm amber bock.

Nice board hpe. I don't care for the colored keys, but it's very earthy and pleasant otherwise. I really like the look of the 60% boards, but I can't stand the lack of keys.


----------



## Simca

You can always count on Bud to be cheap.


----------



## Paradigm84

See thread title.

Also more votes required for the KOTM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438790/keyboard-of-the-month-november-13


----------



## Simca

Well, to be fair it's alcohol talk, since we spoke wine yesterday.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> See thread title.
> 
> Also more votes required for the KOTM.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438790/keyboard-of-the-month-november-13


----------



## BakerMan1971

Love the new thread title, gave me a chuckle amid the mire of a windy up north UK.
that and crazy requests from users.

time to vote on keyboard stuff, Sir Jim of Beam will have to wait until this evening.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Pfffttt Americans and their low tier lager.
You can't beat a pint of proper English dry cider.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Pfffttt Americans and their low tier lager.
> You can't beat a pint of proper English dry cider.


Or a strong pale ale, for that matter.

Sorry, the beer talk drew me into the thread


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Or a strong pale ale, for that matter.
> 
> Sorry, the beer talk drew me into the thread


I'll drink some ale, just not Greene king IPA or Holsten Pils haha, the only ales I'm close to liking is Otter or Abbots

To stay vaguely on topic - I'm still very much enjoying my QFTK with browns, I still bottom out all the time but I don't even care I like the sound


----------



## Simca

I absolutely love the "you have no power here" pic. I laughed so hard when I saw that in theaters.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> See thread title.
> 
> Also more votes required for the KOTM.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438790/keyboard-of-the-month-november-13


Yay! Now I don't feel bad continuing the alcohol talk








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Budweiser Vanilla Bourbon Cask - Beer Drinking like a Sir.


If you want a good cask age beer, check out Innis and Gunn. That is a solid beer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> *snip*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though i must admit the jack and coke i'm sipping on is much better than dr pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Disaronno/Amaretto and coke before? Tastes like Dr Pepper, only alcoholic.
Click to expand...

I was about to say this. Great combo









I sometimes also drink Jack Lemon MD's.
Basically whiskey (since I find Jack disgusting, I use Forty Creek usually), lemon juice, and Dr. Pepper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The wine was a red moscato with an uncanny high alcohol content. I was buzzed after 2 cups.


Moscato's are good too









Hey, on that subject, is there a wine thread / club on OCN?
Or a scotch/whiskey one for that matter?

It'd be nice to have a section where we could rate booze/wine/beer/cocktails and share drink recipes.

Maybe I'll start a thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Pfffttt Americans and their low tier lager.
> You can't beat a pint of proper English dry cider.


Whoa now. Most of the macro brews in North America are rubbish, but there's a ton of awesome craft and micro breweries up here.

I've been especially impressed with some of the strong ales and barley wines out of Quebec, and IPA's in Ontario and throughout the U.S.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Pfffttt Americans and their low tier lager.
> You can't beat a pint of proper English dry cider.


Pfftt, elitist English thinking they have any power here.

While you're stuck drinking your "proper" English Dry Cider, I have 13 different beers in my fridge to enjoy as well as a 4 pack of Guinness to wash away the bad ones.

Go ahead, be proper. I'll enjoy my variety and not being tied to single style.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> If you want a good cask age beer, check out Innis and Gunn. That is a solid beer.
> 
> I'll have to check my local Beerbergs to see if they have it.


----------



## Jixr

sweet tits! new keyboard comes in today, and I'll finally get some pictures and things to put one of them in the next KOTM


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sweet tits! new keyboard comes in today, and I'll finally get some pictures and things to put one of them in the next KOTM


Nice, get on it!









In the new year (I know I keep saying this) I need to get another keyboard so I can bring my Filco to work and not have to use this pleb membrane keyboard.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Pfftt, elitist English thinking they have any power here.
> 
> While you're stuck drinking your "proper" English Dry Cider, I have 13 different beers in my fridge to enjoy as well as a 4 pack of Guinness to wash away the bad ones.
> 
> Go ahead, be proper. I'll enjoy my variety and not being tied to single style.


English?? No variety?? You are grossly misinformed my good sir.
I could go in to a pub near me and drink a different cider, ale or lager a day for months!

No variety...good god...

*mrrrmrmrmrr grumble grumble*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> In the new year (I know I keep saying this) I need to get another keyboard so I can bring my Filco to work and not have to use this pleb membrane keyboard.


Yeah, after I got my first mech, a week later I ordered a second to use at work.

My office space is probably better than most peoples home set ups in terms of accessories.

I have my QF XT, a kroean 1440p monitor, razer naga, and a nice chair.

I'd build my own computer for work if they would let me, but thats where they draw the line.

Every day I love blacks more and more, they honestly ( with pbt caps ) are not any louder than the ladies i work with using cheapo dell boards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oops, accidentally removed you from the club, my bad.


----------



## Selquist979

Love the new title!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oops, accidentally removed you from the club, my bad.


That's alright, my out of date post lives on!

http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-73-more-lol-and-beer-talk/1850#post_12677727


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> In the new year (I know I keep saying this) I need to get another keyboard so I can bring my Filco to work and not have to use this pleb membrane keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after I got my first mech, a week later I ordered a second to use at work.
> 
> My office space is probably better than most peoples home set ups in terms of accessories.
> 
> I have my QF XT, a kroean 1440p monitor, razer naga, and a nice chair.
> 
> I'd build my own computer for work if they would let me, but thats where they draw the line.
> 
> Every day I love blacks more and more, they honestly ( with pbt caps ) are not any louder than the ladies i work with using cheapo dell boards.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I luckily don't have to worry about sound.

I have my own office and only one office to the side of me, and when I was testing out my Filco (with MX Blues) I apologized for the noise--he said he couldn't even hear it. So I'm all good









Currently I don't have any peripherals from home at work, and probably the only thing I would bring is a keyboard.

I was also considering buying a pair of these though and bringing them to the office:



They're practice pedals for drums. That way I can work on my foot technique while I'm sitting here all day anyways.


----------



## Jixr

i'm fine with sound ( used some blues at work for a little bit ) Since i'm at work 40+ hours a week, I feel i might as well work on proper equipment than the office issued junk.

but blacks sound so nice compared to the reds i've been using for the past few months.

not as plastic-y sounding, more a dull thud. Its nice...

also discovered that I don't like the mionix, since the left windows key is replaced by a Fn key, so the keyboard is useless if you use windows shortcuts or nearly anything in OSX.
I'm still trying to figure out why reds on that case are so much quieter than reds on my others.

I've been testing ways to help quiet down a keyboard ( without o-rings, landing pads, etc ) , but everything I've tried so far has not had any noticeable difference, but I do have a few more ideas I've not tried.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's alright, my out of date post lives on!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-73-more-lol-and-beer-talk/1850#post_12677727


Too many boards, must be hacking, instaban.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I was also considering buying a pair of these though and bringing them to the office:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're practice pedals for drums. That way I can work on my foot technique while I'm sitting here all day anyways.


Those look interesting, maybe I should get some aswell.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

An old pic of my keyboards, I've since sold/traded off a couple, but bought even more....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> Too many boards, must be hacking, instaban.


Some got sent to me, others I bought.

About a 50/50 split. I gave most of them away, I currently have the IBM, Dell, Ducky, & Deck in my personal collection with the modded DK9008 being my daily driver.

I have the Deck as backup, the Dell & IBM are just sorta momentos as they were my first mechanical boards I purchased when I upgraded off domes.

Though I did use a Model M in the past as well as the Apple II keyboard because my family both had machines with those boards but they long since left the household when I build my first PC like 10 years ago.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm fine with sound ( used some blues at work for a little bit ) Since i'm at work 40+ hours a week, I feel i might as well work on proper equipment than the office issued junk.
> 
> but blacks sound so nice compared to the reds i've been using for the past few months.
> 
> not as plastic-y sounding, more a dull thud. Its nice...
> 
> also discovered that I don't like the mionix, since the left windows key is replaced by a Fn key, so the keyboard is useless if you use windows shortcuts or nearly anything in OSX.
> I'm still trying to figure out why reds on that case are so much quieter than reds on my others.
> 
> I've been testing ways to help quiet down a keyboard ( without o-rings, landing pads, etc ) , but everything I've tried so far has not had any noticeable difference, but I do have a few more ideas I've not tried.


I think I might try o-rings on my board to see how it feels. I don't know how it would be on blues but if I get another board with different switches I'd probably throw o-rings on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I was also considering buying a pair of these though and bringing them to the office:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're practice pedals for drums. That way I can work on my foot technique while I'm sitting here all day anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look interesting, maybe I should get some aswell.
Click to expand...

Try them out if you can!

I think they actually feel pretty good, I tried them out at the store a while back. Seem to be nice for time spent in front of the computer for a while.

They can also be used to hit cowbells and such or trigger electronics, though I'm not sure if you need to buy the striker/beater separately.

BTW, since I forget, what electric kit do you have again? Rolands?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Some got sent to me, others I bought.
> 
> About a 50/50 split. I gave most of them away, I currently have the IBM, Dell, Ducky, & Deck in my personal collection with the modded DK9008 being my daily driver.
> 
> I have the Deck as backup, the Dell & IBM are just sorta momentos as they were my first mechanical boards I purchased when I upgraded off domes.
> 
> Though I did use a Model M in the past as well as the Apple II keyboard because my family both had machines with those boards but they long since left the household when I build my first PC like 10 years ago.


Wow, nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Try them out if you can!
> 
> I think they actually feel pretty good, I tried them out at the store a while back. Seem to be nice for time spent in front of the computer for a while.
> 
> They can also be used to hit cowbells and such or trigger electronics, though I'm not sure if you need to buy the striker/beater separately.
> 
> BTW, since I forget, what electric kit do you have again? Rolands?


It's a customised Yamaha kit, 4 toms, 3 cymbals (although need a new trigger brain to use more than 2), hi-hat, double bass pedal and the snare off a DTXtreme.

If those practice pedals could trigger the trigger brain that would be awesome, do you have a link?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> English?? No variety?? You are grossly misinformed my good sir.
> I could go in to a pub near me and drink a different cider, ale or lager a day for months!
> 
> No variety...good god...
> 
> *mrrrmrmrmrr grumble grumble*


forget all that, just give me a good tumbler of whiskey any day.
beer is nasty
wine's nasty
Whiskey for life!

Oh and obligatory to cover teh whole topic:
LoL = no skill, play real gaemz like SC2
Topre 45g > MX Red > MX Blue > bunch of other switches rest > poop > MX Brown

yes, MX Brown lower than poop =P


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Try them out if you can!
> 
> I think they actually feel pretty good, I tried them out at the store a while back. Seem to be nice for time spent in front of the computer for a while.
> 
> They can also be used to hit cowbells and such or trigger electronics, though I'm not sure if you need to buy the striker/beater separately.
> 
> BTW, since I forget, what electric kit do you have again? Rolands?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a customised Yamaha kit, 4 toms, 3 cymbals (although need a new trigger brain to use more than 2), hi-hat, double bass pedal and the snare off a DTXtreme.
> 
> If those practice pedals could trigger the trigger brain that would be awesome, do you have a link?
Click to expand...

They're called Hansen Futz practice pedals, and you can find a link to a good review on them (by a fellow from the UK) here.

Be aware it doesn't feel like a real pedal, but it is good for quiet practice and can be used to trigger electronics (as stated earlier) if you buy a trigger and connect it to a drum module or something else.

Not sure on good music stores in the U.K., but here's a link to an American e=tailer that I use a lot for reference.

Also, the kit I bought was a Yamaha too! DTX 540k, with the DTX Textured Silicone "drum" heads. Loving it so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> English?? No variety?? You are grossly misinformed my good sir.
> I could go in to a pub near me and drink a different cider, ale or lager a day for months!
> 
> No variety...good god...
> 
> *mrrrmrmrmrr grumble grumble*
> 
> 
> 
> forget all that, just give me a good tumbler of whiskey any day.
> beer is nasty
> wine's nasty
> Whiskey for life!
> 
> Oh and obligatory to cover teh whole topic:
> LoL = no skill, play real gaemz like SC2
> Topre 45g > MX Red > MX Blue > bunch of other switches rest > poop > MX Brown
> 
> yes, MX Brown lower than poop =P
Click to expand...



Although good whiskey is the nectar of the gods, the rest of your post is rubbish


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> They're called Hansen Futz practice pedals, and you can find a link to a good review on them (by a fellow from the UK) here.
> 
> Be aware it doesn't feel like a real pedal, but it is good for quiet practice and can be used to trigger electronics (as stated earlier) if you buy a trigger and connect it to a drum module or something else.
> 
> Not sure on good music stores in the U.K., but here's a link to an American e=tailer that I use a lot for reference.
> 
> Also, the kit I bought was a Yamaha too! DTX 540k, with the DTX Textured Silicone "drum" heads. Loving it so far.


Awesome, maybe I'll get two then.


----------



## Jixr

OR YOU CAN PRETEND YOU ARE A RACECAR DRIVER!

BECAUSE RACECAR!


----------



## phillyd

Anybody know a cheap full set of plain black, lightly textured (NOT slick), ABS keycaps for as cheap as possible.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know a cheap full set of plain black, lightly textured (NOT slick), ABS keycaps for as cheap as possible.


i don't think there's anay ABS that's not "slick" as you say.
The cheapest texture caps i think would be Massdrops PBTs.

Cheap ABS doubleshots that are "slick" would be the Tai Hao GB ones that are like $20.00 a set.


----------



## phillyd

Well the ABS Tao Hao I got in this group buy were textured:
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43745.msg899289#msg899289

And not blank.


----------



## WonderMutt

I love how alcohol has gotten mixed in with the keyboards here...the only time this would be a good thing!

I just wanted to pop in here and give you all an update on my troubles with Ducky (and the keyboard that has been gone to RMA for 5 months). Yesterday I emailed Ducky corporate, explained the situation and that I had not been able to get a response from the tech, etc...This morning I woke up to an email explaining that they are in the process of replacing their North American tech and they were told he didn't have any more keyboards for repair, so obviously something has happened to mine and they would be happy to replace it. They asked for the switch type and LED color and said they would let me know if they still had an exact one to send me, if not they will work with me to correct the issue. I emailed them this morning, but of course, they are in Taiwan, so I probably won't here back until tomorrow, but this at least gives me a bit of hope!

Also, on the topic of mechanicals at work, I ended up purchasing a QF Pro with MX browns for work. I work in an insurance office, so noise would be a concern, so I did put o-rings on it before I brought it in, but now it has become my favorite keyboard. I have a Ducky Shine Zero at home (a replacement I bought for my Ducky Shine II while it was sent for RMA) which is MX blues. I love the blues at home, but for work I couldn't get away with it. I've never tried any other switches, so I can't comment on them, but I love both the MX Browns and MX Blues, just depends on the situation.


----------



## Simca

You don't have wonderful luck with keyboards I see.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, the computer industry is filled with RMA nightmares. I had a motherboard go out that took a few months to resolve.

i'll have some fun pics when I get home today, paint on one of my QFR cases should be dried and ready for final sanding, and i'll have my black QFR and ready to thow my new caps on it, ( after I lube it up )

its always fun when you get a new toy to pop the 'warranty void if removed' sticker off things before you even play with it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know a cheap full set of plain black, lightly textured (NOT slick), ABS keycaps for as cheap as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think there's anay ABS that's not "slick" as you say.
> The cheapest texture caps i think would be Massdrops PBTs.
> 
> Cheap ABS doubleshots that are "slick" would be the Tai Hao GB ones that are like $20.00 a set.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well the ABS Tao Hao I got in this group buy were textured:
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43745.msg899289#msg899289
> 
> And not blank.


The ABS keycaps I got on my Filco MJ2 Ninja (front facing keys) also have a "rubberized" feel to them--definitely not slick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love how alcohol has gotten mixed in with the keyboards here...the only time this would be a good thing!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here and give you all an update on my troubles with Ducky (and the keyboard that has been gone to RMA for 5 months). Yesterday I emailed Ducky corporate, explained the situation and that I had not been able to get a response from the tech, etc...This morning I woke up to an email explaining that they are in the process of replacing their North American tech and they were told he didn't have any more keyboards for repair, so obviously something has happened to mine and they would be happy to replace it. They asked for the switch type and LED color and said they would let me know if they still had an exact one to send me, if not they will work with me to correct the issue. I emailed them this morning, but of course, they are in Taiwan, so I probably won't here back until tomorrow, but this at least gives me a bit of hope!
> 
> Also, on the topic of mechanicals at work, I ended up purchasing a QF Pro with MX browns for work. I work in an insurance office, so noise would be a concern, so I did put o-rings on it before I brought it in, but now it has become my favorite keyboard. I have a Ducky Shine Zero at home (a replacement I bought for my Ducky Shine II while it was sent for RMA) which is MX blues. I love the blues at home, but for work I couldn't get away with it. I've never tried any other switches, so I can't comment on them, but I love both the MX Browns and MX Blues, just depends on the situation.


Glad to hear you finally got a response!









Hopefully they include something extra to make up for the gigantic hassle you dealt with.


----------



## Simca

For those that are so into painting their cases and customising so heavily, have you considered making a keyboard from scratch? Probably expensive I presume, which is funny because it audio, it's the cheaper way and nets you higher performance.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For those that are so into painting their cases and customising so heavily, have you considered making a keyboard from scratch? Probably expensive I presume, which is funny because it audio, it's the cheaper way and nets you higher performance.


Well the closest way is just building on by buying a custom pcb and adding things to it, that is what I am in the process of doing actually.

I got a pcb that is the size of the poker keyboard I have and I was able to choose from 4 colors, white black red or blue(I chose black, black pcbs are the best looking imo), it is going to have a 4mm thick aluminum plate colored lime green with a 1mm thick acrylic plate below that, it will have green leds. The switches are going to be cherry mx clears with 67g springs swapped in, they are going to have lime green switch stickers, it will be lubed and it is going to have clear top halfs of the switch. Then it is going in a custom aluminum case that I bought + I am going to buy those toxic keycaps when that groupbuy takes off. And I am going to get a custom coiled cable made for me


----------



## HPE1000

This is the closest I have seen to 100% custom keyboard

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51427.msg1141121


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For those that are so into painting their cases and customising so heavily, have you considered making a keyboard from scratch? Probably expensive I presume, which is funny because it audio, it's the cheaper way and nets you higher performance.


i've looked it to it, aside from KMAC or phantom kits, which typically are just an allum case and a pcb, you add the switches, caps, and have to solder everything together, and they typicall run $400+

I wanted to try to have a custom case made.

As a designer I had the software to draw up the plans, and was going to send them out to shop to be machined, but even then the quotes I was getting was pretty insane. the raw supplies alone ( for a block of alluminium to be CNC'ed to become a case ) were pretty high.

My design is to have a low profile mech keyboard. where there isn't a bottom to the case, pretty much the PCB is held in place by the solder joints and the switches moutned to the place ( well, the plate is part of the case a-la corsair k series style )

I like the idea as its one solid part, nothign to assemble the case together or anything. also it being raw allum the cost to have it anodized is pretty high as well. easily over the $400 range a kmac would run me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've looked it to it, aside from KMAC or phantom kits, which typically are just an allum case and a pcb, you add the switches, caps, and have to solder everything together, and they typicall run $400+
> 
> I wanted to try to have a custom case made.
> 
> As a designer I had the software to draw up the plans, and was going to send them out to shop to be machined, but even then the quotes I was getting was pretty insane. the raw supplies alone ( for a block of alluminium to be CNC'ed to become a case ) were pretty high.
> 
> My design is to have a low profile mech keyboard. where there isn't a bottom to the case, pretty much the PCB is held in place by the solder joints and the switches moutned to the place ( well, the plate is part of the case a-la corsair k series style )
> 
> I like the idea as its one solid part, nothign to assemble the case together or anything. also it being raw allum the cost to have it anodized is pretty high as well. easily over the $400 range a kmac would run me.


There was photekqs tek80, it cost 500 pounds to make, which is roughly 800 dollars lol

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=41202.msg1047846#msg1047846


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For those that are so into painting their cases and customising so heavily, have you considered making a keyboard from scratch? Probably expensive I presume, which is funny because it audio, it's the cheaper way and nets you higher performance.


Plenty of people doing that on Geekhack. It's ridiculously expensive at a minimum of ~$300 and the only real benefit from it IMO is programmable keys, which I imagine most people don't really care about.

As for audio, I've never looked into it but does that apply to headphones as well?


----------



## Simca

No. There's too much engineering involved with headphones. You can't simply buy a nice driver and stick it in a custom enclosure. The effects aren't always great. The enclosure is just as involved with the sound as the driver.

DACs and amplifiers are you what you can and should design yourself.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hopefully they include something extra to make up for the gigantic hassle you dealt with.


I'll just be happy to get a keyboard back at this point. Anything above that would be nice, but I really just want the dang board back!

I'll keep you guys posted on what I hear.


----------



## Jixr

i think the best off the shelf as close as you can get to a custom keyboard would be one of the limited edition ducky shine 3's with the metal cases, I think they only produced 1000 units though.


----------



## Terminus14

Just thought you guys might like to know, I just got an email from WASD Keyboards that says their 87key in MX Brown, Blue, and Red is back in stock. As is their 88key in MX Brown and Blue.

14" and 17" Soft Foam Wrist Pads are also being sold now for $14.

They expect the 104 and 105 key models to be available early January 2014.

Some nice info for anyone interested in a keyboard from WASD.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well the closest way is just building on by buying a custom pcb and adding things to it, that is what I am in the process of doing actually.
> 
> I got a pcb that is the size of the poker keyboard I have and I was able to choose from 4 colors, white black red or blue(I chose black, black pcbs are the best looking imo), it is going to have a 4mm thick aluminum plate colored lime green with a 1mm thick acrylic plate below that, it will have green leds. The switches are going to be cherry mx clears with 67g springs swapped in, they are going to have lime green switch stickers, it will be lubed and it is going to have clear top halfs of the switch. Then it is going in a custom aluminum case that I bought + I am going to buy those toxic keycaps when that groupbuy takes off. And I am going to get a custom coiled cable made for me


I think my dark brown ASRock motherboard disagrees with your best color choice.







Nah, it's gross looking but the case is windowless. Cool project, hook us up with some pics, yo.

What's the point of stickered switches? What do they do? Lube makes sense; lube is good.


----------



## Jixr

Stickers 'in theory' are supposed to make the switches more firm and stable by adding the stickers inbetween the switch houses therefore tightening the clips on the switch to make it more sturdy ( pop a cap of and you can see that switches wiggle a little bit )

I personally don't think you can tell the difference if it makes any, but the stickers are cheap, and to some people they look cool. Probably more bling factor and placebo than actual key feel.

but if you are swapping springs, lubing, for $5 more why not stick em?

( i think they look tacky, but thats me )


----------



## HPE1000

Found this today in a box, brought back memories.

Dat keyboard tho


----------



## Jixr

hm... I need a usb cable and a speak 'n spell, I have an idea...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well, things MIGHT have come through this time and i can get a 104 buckling spring with all grey keycaps. I hope they understand i mean the printed keys, not the blank ones. @[email protected]
HPE100, thank you for the inspiration, you're one of my favorites









100$ for a new keyboard. 20$ for blank keycaps, then unannounced amount for paints/sandpaper/primer/whatever it takes to get that glossy purple.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Found this today in a box, brought back memories.
> 
> Dat keyboard tho


MY GOD THE NOSTALGIA.

That was one of my favourite Christmas presents ever...at least one of the presents that I was most excited about when I first opened it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Found this today in a box, brought back memories.
> 
> Dat keyboard tho


is that a pokedex?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> MY GOD THE NOSTALGIA.
> 
> That was one of my favourite Christmas presents ever...at least one of the presents that I was most excited about when I first opened it.


Somehow mine is in near mint condition, I really wish I could find my pokemon red, the last time I saw it was probably 6 years ago and the front sticker was all peeled off









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> is that a pokedex?


Yes


----------



## Jixr

dang, you kids make me feel old.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Somehow mine is in near mint condition, I really wish I could find my pokemon red, the last time I saw it was probably 6 years ago and the front sticker was all peeled off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


oh dear... thats impressive.


----------



## Jixr

hey look wow awesome customs!

Right,

First is my blue board, lubed mx blacks, PBT front printed caps, paint, the usual, you guys seen it a billion times



and now I have my 'Red' Board.


Red case (still needs some work )
red plate
mx red switches
white blanks
'Jixr' Spacebar
and a zelda heart esc for style.

the red really pops, though I didn't use the paint i'm used to, so its gonna take some more work to get it as nicely finished as my blue case is.

I was really thinking of selling the red one, but I didn't expect it to look anywhere near this good when I was finished putting it all together, may keep it, may give it away, not sure yet. Still don't want to back to reds from blacks, but it looks really nice. A set of cheapo red caps would look tits, but thats another $30 on top of a board I don't even need.


both the QFR's with the Mionix in the background ( the XT is at work )


----------



## Paradigm84

That red board looks sweet! Nice job.


----------



## Jixr

thanks, you can see in the pics how the paint looks a bit funny, thats why with the method of painting and sanding that I do, I avoid gloss paints. matts are much easier to make look nice.

now which one to enter into next months KOTM
( a user can only win once right? )


----------



## Selquist979

Love the look of that red board!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thanks, you can see in the pics how the paint looks a bit funny, thats why with the method of painting and sanding that I do, I avoid gloss paints. matts are much easier to make look nice.
> 
> now which one to enter into next months KOTM
> ( a user can only win once right? )


3 times in a given year, but not two months in a row.

I'd like to make it once a year, but that would have to wait until we get more competition.


----------



## HPE1000

Edit: Oops, awesome board jixr I like the darker red (thought I already commented







)

I'm going to have some awesome boards to see next year once all my current and soon to be group buys are over


----------



## Awful

Teehee I'm back, it's been awhile! Funny that I don't own any of the keyboards I'm on the list for now. I just got this two days ago








I'll have a "Hack orange" CC skull on it tomorrow. I also have a Kbt pure with green LEDs and Mx Reds on its way to me. Anyway, drool time


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You don't have wonderful luck with keyboards I see.


Tell me more, my RK9000's 'S' key broke within 3 days.
Oddly i'm still trying to decide between Blues and Greens


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Tell me more, my RK9000's 'S' key broke within 3 days.


Stop retreating from battle like a coward then.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Stop retreating from battle like a coward then.











The fun never ends though, money has to be spent.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fun never ends though, money has to be spent.


IKR, I've spent way too much in the past week and a half.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> IKR, I've spent way too much in the past week and a half.


Thanksgiving ... Ouch. Your poor wallet







I've also spent quite a lot


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Thanksgiving ... Ouch. Your poor wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also spent quite a lot


None of the stuff I bought was on Black Friday/ Cyber Monday sales.


----------



## Sniping

Mechanical Keyboard Club! (Now with 93% less money)


----------



## nubbinator

Had some fun the last couple of days:


----------



## HPE1000

I need to learn how to do this


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> MY GOD THE NOSTALGIA.
> 
> That was one of my favourite Christmas presents ever...at least one of the presents that I was most excited about when I first opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow mine is in near mint condition, I really wish I could find my pokemon red, the last time I saw it was probably 6 years ago and the front sticker was all peeled off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> is that a pokedex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm convinced my cousin stole my Pokemon Red.

Otherwise I have no idea what happened to it, but when I was still a kid and we had family over for Christmas, it mysteriously disappeared.
I was SO pissed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Had some fun the last couple of days:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, that's awesome!

I especially like the bottom one. Clean looking key


----------



## Simca

I like the red keyboard. I think I'd like it more if the arrow keys were white with red arrow logos on it instead of red on a red board.

The WASD being red is great because it's surrounded by white keys.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like the red keyboard. I think I'd like it more if the arrow keys were white with red arrow logos on it instead of red on a red board.
> 
> The WASD being red is great because it's surrounded by white keys.


Well sorry I didn't have any more stuff laying around. the board seriously is just put togther from parts I don't use.

I do have some white blanks for the arrow keys though.


----------



## Simca

Is that the board that you said you just recently got and started doing another paint job on? Done that fast?


----------



## Jixr

its my old board yes, I had a QFR with reds and my blue case, and while I was waiting for my new qfr with blacks, I painted up another case I had laying around. I started painting it on monday, I still need to polish it out.

my home DD went from Blue case, mx reds, wasd abs blanks to blue case, mx blacks, white front printed pbt caps


----------



## Simca

You should have a shelf of all the keyboards you mod in your room like a trophy shelf. That'd be cool.


----------



## Jixr

I only have 4 atm, one at work, one as my DD at home, one is going to be a christmas gift, and I do suppose I'll put the red one on my shelf or something. Though I could be super awesome and give away the red one, and I can probably sell the other one ( mionix ) for what i paid for it. Though I don't know how well the person I'm giving it to likes the idea of blank keys and no number pad.

I don't really see the point in keeping tons of them, i've already bought and sold about 4 different ones I don't have anymore. When I upgrade or change boards I typically sell the old ones to help keep the cost down.

I do have about 3 or 4 sets of stock Cooler Master keycaps, 2 for sure regular ones, and 1 stealth set.


----------



## BakerMan1971

incredibly good paint jobs there Jixr, that red board is awesome


----------



## phillyd

Anyone interested in a full set (minus spacebar) of Razer BlackWidow Tournament keycaps?


----------



## chrisguitar

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right thread but I'm interested in the Corsair K70 with Blue or Brown switches and have been reading on a lot of LED problems and would like to know iif it has happened to anyone here or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right thread but I'm interested in the Corsair K70 with Blue or Brown switches and have been reading on a lot of LED problems and would like to know iif it has happened to anyone here or not?
> 
> Thanks.


I was in the same boat as you. Decided I didn't want to take a chance and went for a ducky shine 3. Should be arriving any minute now, excited!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. Decided I didn't want to take a chance and went for a ducky shine 3. Should be arriving any minute now, excited!


I've been eyeing this keyboard off as well, but the simplistic design almost is a little too much for me. It almost doesn't look it's prestige to me







Although the Year of the Snake edition looks the part with its aluminium body!

What switches did you get? What switches did you come from / membrane?

It's cheaper and has no issues regarding LED's, so it's better than the K70 but I might just hold out until CES 2014 (link below).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1448354/tpu-cherry-unveils-mx-keyswitch-engineered-for-rgb-multicolor-illumination


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. Decided I didn't want to take a chance and went for a ducky shine 3. Should be arriving any minute now, excited!


Same here as well, decided on the logitech g710+. Really like the volume control, extra keys and being able to buy it locally for under $100 usd was also a bonus.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Same here as well, decided on the logitech g710+. Really like the volume control, extra keys and being able to buy it locally for under $100 usd was also a bonus.


How has the G710+ been? It fits the part for me for everything (don't like the Orange accent though I can paint it (does that void warranty?)).


----------



## Ribozyme

Dammit, they gave me the wrong led color on my ducky. I wanted blue and got green







Got to say the mx browns feel really weird. I don't know if I like them. Granted I have been using for only 5 minutes. I like the feeling when you don't push hard on the keys, the tactile feedback feels satisfyiing so as the grindy sound. It feels gritty indeed, but as I am typing this I am starting to enjoy it more and more. When bottoming out it doesn't feel all that different from lighther blacks though. And the lighting modes are damn cool! But when the lighting is off it doesn't look all that impressive, even a little bit cheap. Build quality is amazing though, so heavy.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Dammit, they gave me the wrong led color on my ducky. I wanted blue and got green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to say the mx browns feel really weird. I don't know if I like them. Granted I have been using for only 5 minutes. I like the feeling when you don't push hard on the keys, the tactile feedback feels *satisfyiing* so as the grindy sound. It feels gritty indeed, but as I am typing this I am starting to enjoy it more and more. When bottoming out it doesn't feel all that different from lighther blacks though. And the lighting modes are damn cool! But when the lighting is off it doesn't look all that impressive, even a little bit cheap. Build quality is amazing though, so heavy.


That double keystroke? LOL hehe


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> How has the G710+ been? It fits the part for me for everything (don't like the Orange accent though I can paint it (does that void warranty?)).


So far it has been great. Had it a bit over a year now and still love it. Very solid, love the ability to change the profiles on the fly. Only thing I dislike is it's size, it would be perfect if it were 60% with all the current options imo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> So far it has been great. Had it a bit over a year now and still love it. Very solid, love the ability to change the profiles on the fly. Only thing I dislike is it's size, it would be perfect if it were 60% with all the current options imo.


60% with media keys and macros?


----------



## Selquist979

I'm anxiously waiting for UPS to get here with some new keycaps. Will post some pics later







the keycaps are really nothing too special(octopus brand-and probly cheap) just some wasd and arrow key replacements.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> dang, you kids make me feel old.


I didn't think you were that much older than me.

How old are you?

And for some reason I thought @HPE1000 was older than me, but you can't be too far off if you have a pokedex, lol.

I'm 23.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. Decided I didn't want to take a chance and went for a ducky shine 3. Should be arriving any minute now, excited!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eyeing this keyboard off as well, but the simplistic design almost is a little too much for me. It almost doesn't look it's prestige to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Year of the Snake edition looks the part with its aluminium body!
> 
> What switches did you get? What switches did you come from / membrane?
> 
> It's cheaper and has no issues regarding LED's, so it's better than the K70 but I might just hold out until CES 2014 (link below).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1448354/tpu-cherry-unveils-mx-keyswitch-engineered-for-rgb-multicolor-illumination
Click to expand...

Ducky is going to be better built than the K70, and the Ducky has some really cool lighting effects and features.


----------



## Simca

And doesn't bleed light like a hemolusiac.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And doesn't bleed light like a hemolusiac.


and lays about as flat as as kim kardashians ass on a park bench.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I didn't think you were that much older than me.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> And for some reason I thought @HPE1000 was older than me, but you can't be too far off if you have a pokedex, lol.
> 
> I'm 23.
> Ducky is going to be better built than the K70, and the Ducky has some really cool lighting effects and features.


I do love the lighting effects but I don't feel like they are essential lol







seriously thinking about sending the ducky back(which I will have to do anyway because they sent me one witht he wrong led) and pick up a corsair k70 silver with mx browns. At least now I know I like browns a lot. Still have reds and blues to test


----------



## HPE1000

I'm 12


----------



## Simca

I'm 5.


----------



## Pip Boy

I'm 4.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm 3


----------



## DaveLT

I'm probably ... Ageless. I can't remember my childhood. NONE of it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm probably ... Ageless. I can't remember my childhood. NONE of it.


=_________________________________________=


----------



## LDV617

Can anyone give me a recommendation for a good bang for buck keyboard? Looking to buy 2, so ideally want to spend >$100 total (Pipe dream, I know) Currently I'm looking at the Thermaltake Poseidon, and I heard rumors that there will be one with no LED lighting for a little cheaper. If that's true, then I might want that one.

On ebay / amazon I see a lot of "Reicat" mechanical keyboards from china, they have picture of their switched, but I cannot tell if they are truly mechanical or the plunger to membrane switches that most gaming keyboards use.

Another option was the Rosewill keyboard, I've seen a couple of those for under $75 which is nice. I need the numpad because I need the extra keybinds for Dxtory, Arma, etc. Media buttons are helpful, but not worth $20-30 more.

Please gief help. I have been looking for what feels like ages and still am not comfortable with any purchase. I found some Razer Black Widow keyboard on ebay for >$75 but I'm not too into a used keyboard... for obvious reasons..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can anyone give me a recommendation for a good bang for buck keyboard? Looking to buy 2, so ideally want to spend >$100 total (Pipe dream, I know) Currently I'm looking at the Thermaltake Poseidon, and I heard rumors that there will be one with no LED lighting for a little cheaper. If that's true, then I might want that one.
> 
> On ebay / amazon I see a lot of "Reicat" mechanical keyboards from china, they have picture of their switched, but I cannot tell if they are truly mechanical or the plunger to membrane switches that most gaming keyboards use.
> 
> Another option was the Rosewill keyboard, I've seen a couple of those for under $75 which is nice. I need the numpad because I need the extra keybinds for Dxtory, Arma, etc. Media buttons are helpful, but not worth $20-30 more.
> 
> Please gief help. I have been looking for what feels like ages and still am not comfortable with any purchase. I found some Razer Black Widow keyboard on ebay for >$75 but I'm not too into a used keyboard... for obvious reasons..


Your best option would most likely be Ducky DK1008XM with Black Alps switches. They're more tactile than MX-Browns but a bit lighter than MX-Blacks.

The switches are not as smooth as Cherry MX switches in their force gradients but they still feel pretty good to use.

Generally you can find them for ~$60 USD on Ebay. MechanicalKeyboards.net has them for $63 USD with free shipping.


----------



## LDV617

That looks like a good keyboard, but it's listed as OSX incompatible. That scares me lol. I may buy 1 and test it out first, or give it to my brother who does not use OSX. Anything else near that price point that you would recommend? $63 definitely isn't bad, but for ~$10 more the Poseidon looks like it has more features and better switches.


----------



## Jixr

Unless it requires special drivers, I don't see why it wouldn't work on OSX, ( osx would just read it as a normal keybaord, and you windows key would become your command key )

and there is nothing wrong with buying used boards, I do it all the time, generally , they are built like tanks and usually people sell them because they just want to move to a different switch type.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That looks like a good keyboard, but it's listed as OSX incompatible. That scares me lol. I may buy 1 and test it out first, or give it to my brother who does not use OSX. Anything else near that price point that you would recommend? $63 definitely isn't bad, but for ~$10 more the Poseidon looks like it has more features and better switches.


Only the extra 4 keys above the Num-pad on OSX do not work.

I can't speak on the quality of the Poseidon but the TT MEKA is usually $60 USD as well, & I can say that it's a well built awesome little compact keyboard but it does require some re-learning of touch-typing as it's a non-standard layout in regards to the Enter, Backspace Key & your extra-20 keyset on the num-pad is integrated into the main key cluster.


----------



## LDV617

I thought the meka was way more expensive or I would've put that on my list. However I HATE the tiny backspace key, will never learn to like it lol. Any similar priced variations with a regular sized backspace? And that seems a lot cheaper than what's listed on the Thermaltake website, are these keyboard vendors safe and reliable?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm probably ... Ageless. I can't remember my childhood. NONE of it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm 12


And what is this?

Seriously though., if you don't want to say your age, younger or older?
I'm curious


----------



## LDV617

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER lol. Too funny.

And HPE is NOT 12. There is no way a 12 year old has that much knowledge of Futurama... 22 sounds more appropriate


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I thought the meka was way more expensive or I would've put that on my list. However I HATE the tiny backspace key, will never learn to like it lol. Any similar priced variations with a regular sized backspace? And that seems a lot cheaper than what's listed on the Thermaltake website, are these keyboard vendors safe and reliable?


MechanicalKeyboards.net is. They're a solid source for a good variety of boards & parts.

There's not really any other good options besides finding some boards used.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm 23.


I'm 21.


----------



## Selquist979

New keycaps! they feel great. Was worried about the shortness of the caps but them seem to be just right for this board.


----------



## Simca

I'm still 5.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm still 5.


I have some harsh words for you about the wine you've been drinking then, young lady.










I'm 18


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I have some harsh words for you about the wine you've been drinking then, young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 18


That was cranberry juice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is this?
> 
> Seriously though., if you don't want to say your age, younger or older?
> I'm curious


lol

I'm 19


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dang, now I feel old being on this forum!

I thought a few of you were older (though I remember Paradigm being 21).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I have some harsh words for you about the wine you've been drinking then, young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 18
> 
> 
> 
> That was cranberry juice.
Click to expand...

Hmm, a Moscato varietal of cranberry? Interesting...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> New keycaps! they feel great. Was worried about the shortness of the caps but them seem to be just right for this board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Glad you like them








You might have said earlier, but where did you get them?



Spoiler: Warning:Off Topic Rant!



I really hate working with incompetent people--especially when they're in a different city so I can't just do it myself.

I had to re-do customs for a shipment I was setting up today because the imbecile that is the logistics manager can't figure out scheduling properly. He called this morning (9:00 a.m.) with the info, I got him to double check. Then I called back two hours later (11:30) before I started customs to triple check that everything was right, he said it was.

Then he calls me at 1:30p.m. and tells me it might be changing, he'll call me back. He calls back at 2:00 and changes everything on me, so I have to re-do everything again--which isn't a quick job.

Worst part is, doing customs isn't even my job, it's his. But he screwed it up so often that we--well, I--took it on instead.
All he has to do is tell me two numbers and a name, and he still screws it up regularly. I don't know how he still has his job.

Infuriating!!!!









/endrant


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I've been eyeing this keyboard off as well, but the simplistic design almost is a little too much for me. It almost doesn't look it's prestige to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Year of the Snake edition looks the part with its aluminium body!
> 
> What switches did you get? What switches did you come from / membrane?
> 
> It's cheaper and has no issues regarding LED's, so it's better than the K70 but I might just hold out until CES 2014 (link below).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1448354/tpu-cherry-unveils-mx-keyswitch-engineered-for-rgb-multicolor-illumination


just get a filco if you want prestige
solid enough to wack someone with it.

as 2x filco owner, i prefer my filcos over my ducky year of the rabbit.

oh and i must be the old guy being 28


----------



## RatPatrol01

I'll be 24 shortly...

What are we doing?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'll be 24 shortly...
> 
> What are we doing?


You don't wanna know.

Happy birthday though! (Apply when appropriate.)









*Insert raising a glass of alcohol picture here.*

(I happen to not have any in the house. Shame on me, I know.)


----------



## RatPatrol01

Haha well you have just under a month to get some! OR ELSE


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dang, now I feel old being on this forum!
> 
> Nice! Glad you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have said earlier, but where did you get them?
> 
> I got them from Newegg


----------



## Terminus14

So...Count me in!


----------



## nubbinator

It happened again, I only got one KoTM cap when I was supposed to get two to bring the total to three caps. I guess it will be a while waiting to get all three for a photo, so I'll just have to get a photo of the two soon.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm 19


Stop asking me to buy you bottles


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Stop asking me to buy you bottles


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Haha ill do anything for u man!

Ive got my kpad , bought moogle one once he's back and gonna send it to gon to be re anodized

And what have I done to my wallet, ive closed a deal to get my dream trooper cap
Poor wallet
The guy is generous and listened to my story on the previous trooper buy and sell me at cost
Too generous....


----------



## chrisguitar

I'm 18 and it's legal for me to buy and drink







Aussie.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It happened again, I only got one KoTM cap when I was supposed to get two to bring the total to three caps. I guess it will be a while waiting to get all three for a photo, so I'll just have to get a photo of the two soon.


I'm SO sorry for your loss.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I'm 18 and it's legal for me to buy and drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie.


I grew up in Melbourne
And my memory there between 18-21 is kinda blurry


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It happened again, I only got one KoTM cap when I was supposed to get two to bring the total to three caps. I guess it will be a while waiting to get all three for a photo, so I'll just have to get a photo of the two soon.


I'll try and get it sorted, sorry again.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll try and get it sorted, sorry again.


No worries, stuff happens, I was just laughing when I opened the package. I'll try and get some pics up of the two soon though.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It happened again, I only got one KoTM cap when I was supposed to get two to bring the total to three caps. I guess it will be a while waiting to get all three for a photo, so I'll just have to get a photo of the two soon.


Hehe...I only got one...but it's all good. I've only got one cherry board anyways!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Hehe...I only got one...but it's all good. I've only got one cherry board anyways!


I'M NOT ALONE.

Seems like just a wrench in the logistics. Even so, you should get the rest of yours so you can have some hot keys.

Yes, I just made that pun, I am so sorry.


----------



## Simca

Now with a whole lot more Citrus.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Hehe...I only got one...but it's all good. I've only got one cherry board anyways!


Going to try and get that sorted too.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Now with a whole lot more Citrus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love citrus


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Going to try and get that sorted too.


Don't bother. I only have one cherry board. It would just sit in my closet. Thanks for the free key!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Don't bother. I only have one cherry board. It would just sit in my closet. Thanks for the free key!


You're still owed another though, you can keep it as a spare.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Now with a whole lot more Citrus.


----------



## LDV617

L O L


----------



## BonzaiTree

I hate you!

I could so go for some orange pop right now. Dang son.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> just get a filco if you want prestige
> solid enough to wack someone with it.
> 
> as 2x filco owner, i prefer my filcos over my ducky year of the rabbit.
> 
> oh and i must be the old guy being 28


not far behind at 25


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Compared to me, this board is filled with whippersnappers. I'm just a couple of months or so from hitting 50, so I guess I'm the old fart here....







But I still love keyboards as much as ever!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Now with a whole lot more Citrus.


What are you mixing with it?

There are several drinks that are quite good: Old Sunkist (Bourbon/sunkist over 4 ice cubes served in a Collins glass) also called a Lithium Motherf*@#$r if served over ice in a tall glass







It is quite good, but seems a waste of the Bourbon to me - I don't drink cheap Bourbon.

I love Sunkist, but will buy this every time over it:



Carbonated Grape Drink


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> What are you mixing with it?
> 
> There are several drinks that are quite good: Old Sunkist (Bourbon/sunkist over 4 ice cubes served in a Collins glass) also called a Lithium Motherf*@#$r if served over ice in a tall glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite good, but seems a waste of the Bourbon to me - I don't drink cheap Bourbon.
> 
> I love Sunkist, but will buy this every time over it:
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonated Grape Drank


FTFY


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Compared to me, this board is filled with whippersnappers. I'm just a couple of months or so from hitting 50, so I guess I'm the old fart here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still love keyboards as much as ever!


I'm glad you chimed in, I was going to say, something is wrong if the oldest person in this thread is 31 (myself)...

I hope that didn't come off wrong...

Anyway, I'm looking for a good keyboard that is a 60% board to carry with my laptop. Must be MX Browns and have full sized shift and backspace keys, any suggestions? I found this Poker II on eBay, but I don't trust the seller. Anyone know where I can get something similar?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm glad you chimed in, I was going to say, something is wrong if the oldest person in this thread is 31 (myself)...
> 
> I hope that didn't come off wrong...
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a good keyboard that is a 60% board to carry with my laptop. Must be MX Browns and have full sized shift and backspace keys, any suggestions? I found this Poker II on eBay, but I don't trust the seller. Anyone know where I can get something similar?


Banggood.com
Ive ordered a lot of stuff from that site and im located in Asia, item arrived safely
Surely shipping to US would be more trustworthy


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for a good keyboard that is a 60% board to carry with my laptop. Must be MX Browns and have full sized shift and backspace keys, any suggestions? I found this Poker II on eBay, but I don't trust the seller. Anyone know where I can get something similar?


I'd say a keycool 84 would be a frugal solution


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Banggood.com
> Ive ordered a lot of stuff from that site and im located in Asia, item arrived safely
> Surely shipping to US would be more trustworthy
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd say a keycool 84 would be a frugal solution
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I'll take a look at both the site and the keycool 84!!

EDIT: Actually, what do you guys think of the CM Storm QuickFire Stealth? I found it on Amazon for $95 and I have prime, so I could have it in 2 days.


----------



## JayKthnx

I thought you wanted a 60%? lol

some people have noted that the usb port on that deck isn't very sturdy, so travel use may shorten the life span of that particular model for you.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

For 60%, check out Leopold FC660M, should be available with MX Brown switch.....mine's the MX Clear switch.

Or, as some had already suggested, KC 84, I have the KC 84 LED MX Black....a non-LED version is available I believe.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Now with a whole lot more Citrus.


At a LANParty, first thing i drank was Fanta.


----------



## JayKthnx

fanta orange is drastically inferior to sunkist imo. fanta melon is the soda of the gods though. always get that when I can, especially with pepper lunch.

on-topic I ordered a few keycaps from mk. also going to try out my browns with o-rings. I don't hate the browns on my sampler with o-rings and I got the whole order for around %40 off, so I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Actually, what do you guys think of the CM Storm QuickFire Stealth? I found it on Amazon for $95 and I have prime, so I could have it in 2 days.


Dang, they charge $20 more for front printed keycaps?

Its a fantastic board, I've had 3 now ( including a stealth version )

I like the stealths, they look pretty sweet, but the $20 price difference from the regular QFR just to have front printed caps is kinda meh ( I got mine used so it was a good deal to me )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> fanta orange is drastically inferior to sunkist imo. fanta melon is the soda of the gods though.


Just what they had at the tap love.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone ever had strawberry crush?









This is the final layout I have, it makes a lot of sense, red keys are windows key and fn key (important keys), blue keys are alt, green are shift duh, all the grey keys are letters and numbers and black keys are symbols and less important stuff.


----------



## LDV617

I like those caps with no labels a lot. Good way to make sure noobs don't mess around on your PC.

"Oh you can't type without looking at the keys? I have a guest rig right over there ^^"


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I like those caps with no labels a lot. Good way to make sure noobs don't mess around on your PC.
> 
> "Oh you can't type without looking at the keys? I have a guest rig right over there ^^"


Minimal ./ Blank caps master race.


----------



## Jixr

I dunno, I still like legends, but absolutely love my white PBT front printed caps. best of both worlds.

I seriously have a stack of keyboards on my desk just piled up on one eachother. I guess I should do something about that.


----------



## LDV617

Got any mechanical keyboards to sell?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I dunno, I still like legends, but absolutely love my white PBT front printed caps. best of both worlds.
> 
> I seriously have a stack of keyboards on my desk just piled up on one eachother. I guess I should do something about that.


Model m's are dyesubbed right? Whenever I have that keyboard out I swear I just sit there looking at the keycaps, they look so nice imo.


----------



## Jixr

I think so... I don't have any BS boards, but I do have a few dyesub designer caps, and I like them the most out of dub-shot, lasered, printed, etc.

I suppose I could sell my red QFR, not sure how much I should ask for it though, I don't plan on using it, but it looks nice. Maybe I'll display it or something.
I wouldn't get what I wanted for it, and would hate to let it go for what I would get for it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> For 60%, check out Leopold FC660M, should be available with MX Brown switch.....mine's the MX Clear switch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, as some had already suggested, KC 84, I have the KC 84 LED MX Black....a non-LED version is available I believe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


The Leopold is cool with the Ins/Del keys on the side, but I really don't want to drop $130+ (only place I could find was on eBay) on a keyboard that will only get used when I'm carrying my laptop. Was trying to keep it <$100. Same with the KC84.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Dang, they charge $20 more for front printed keycaps?
> 
> Its a fantastic board, I've had 3 now ( including a stealth version )
> 
> I like the stealths, they look pretty sweet, but the $20 price difference from the regular QFR just to have front printed caps is kinda meh ( I got mine used so it was a good deal to me )


Actually, I found a deal on Best Buy's website (of all places!) for a QF Stealth and a Spawn mouse (I have no idea what that is...are they any good) for $74.99, so I think I may be ordering that. WCS, I can see the mouse and make the whole deal a few dollars cheaper!

EDIT:
It is MX Blues instead of the Browns I wanted, but I can put some o-rings on it and it should be fine...


----------



## HPE1000

So I was wondering for awhile and just checked

My brothers Cooler Master Trigger=2.8 pounds, my IBM Model M=4.6 pounds


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I was wondering for awhile and just checked
> 
> My brothers Cooler Master Trigger=2.8 pounds, my IBM Model M=4.6 pounds


Really hope theres a way to make the cable detachable...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Really hope theres a way to make the cable detachable...


?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ?


For model m I meant, the only thing that hold me off using my model m is that the cable is too long and make my table messy


----------



## JayKthnx

could just shorten it. should only be a couple wires in the cable.


----------



## Xaero252

Super hyped; just got one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Aluminum-Keyboard-Housing-with-USB-2-0-HUB-for-Topre-Real-force-87U-/161135331360?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item25846a0820
As they seem to be liquidating them at a lower price. Should look pretty sick with my 87u and orange/black keycaps.


----------



## JayKthnx

r8 naic. make sure to take pics when you get it all together.


----------



## Sniping

Just bought an IBM SSK, hopefully I can feel a noticeable difference with capacitive buckling spring, because that thing was EXPENSIVE


----------



## Loosenut

is it too ocd to pull every key from my keyboard, cleaning dust and whatnot from under the keys and then wiping down all 105 keys individually?

makes me feel good that I did being that my keyboard looks new again along with piece of mind of it's cleanliness.


----------



## HPE1000

I am probably going to blow everything on a kishsaver, I fear that I might never get one if I miss out on this auction that ends in 4 days.









Otherwise I will just have to hope someone who got one decides they want to part with it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> is it too ocd to pull every key from my keyboard, cleaning dust and whatnot from under the keys and then wiping down all 105 keys individually?
> 
> makes me feel good that I did being that my keyboard looks new again along with piece of mind of it's cleanliness.


I do it on occasion, For the keys I just soak them all in a bowl of hot water and soap, that seems to work well enough for me.


----------



## nubbinator

Got a bunch of fun little goodies in the mail yesterday:













































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am probably going to blow everything on a kishsaver, I fear that I might never get one if I miss out on this auction that ends in 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I will just have to hope someone who got one decides they want to part with it.


The Kishsaver is cool, but, personally, I wouldn't drop that much on one, especially one in that rough of condition and that may be broken (since none of them are tested, it can't be guaranteed to work). Remember, the kishsaver still isn't a working keyboard as of yet. Some people are trying to figure out something like a Soarer's mod for it, but until that happens, it's just a brick sitting on your desk or shelf. If I was going to blow that kind of money, I'd grab a Model F AT or SSK. Those you can at least use.

Of course, if you want it just for the novelty, go for it. There are also some other interesting novelty boards out there like beamspring keyboards (which should finally have a workable controller) and stuff like that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Kishsaver is cool, but, personally, I wouldn't drop that much on one, especially one in that rough of condition and that may be broken (since none of them are tested, it can't be guaranteed to work). Remember, the kishsaver still isn't a working keyboard as of yet. Some people are trying to figure out something like a Soarer's mod for it, but until that happens, it's just a brick sitting on your desk or shelf. If I was going to blow that kind of money, I'd grab a Model F AT or SSK. Those you can at least use.
> 
> Of course, if you want it just for the novelty, go for it. There are also some other interesting novelty boards out there like beamspring keyboards (which should finally have a workable controller) and stuff like that.


I am just trying to see what people are willing to pay for it, I don't even care if it's broken tbh and I probably won't bother buying the controller that is currently being made for it. He is selling it untested with dents in it so I am just hoping people won't want to spend all that much on it. Someone in the Netherlands put in a bid of 60 euros fast and put lol next to it and I can't tell if they are seriously interested in it or if they are just doing it to mess with people. I can imagine the shipping from the us to the Netherlands isn't going to be cheap at all (this KB is over 5 pounds, its solid metal) so that is why I think he is just doing it to do it and has no real interest.

Who knows. :/


----------



## LDV617

That cannabis key is SWEET. I need a green / purple one!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That cannabis key is SWEET. I need a green / purple one!


They usually don't go for THAT much ~100.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I do it on occasion, For the keys I just soak them all in a bowl of hot water and soap, that seems to work well enough for me.


funny that's what I used to clean them with but I wiped them off with a soapy rag for good measure.

I tried convincing a friend to go mechanical and he said he hates my caps, he prefers the feel of flat caps with a rubber texture. I must've shook my head at him for 20 min.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That cannabis key is SWEET. I need a green / purple one!


What are you talking about?

I only see a Japanese maple leaf


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They usually don't go for THAT much ~100.


There's one for $90 on GH right now.


----------



## JayKthnx

can someone remind me why cc's command such high prices? I just don't see the appeal to the level it's at for some reason.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> can someone remind me why cc's command such high prices? I just don't see the appeal to the level it's at for some reason.


Price is dictated more by what people are willing to pay for them than what it's actually worth. People will pay $150+ for a Filco so that's what the price is, people will pay $200+ for a CC so that's what the price is etc etc.


----------



## JayKthnx

allow me to rephrase;
what is it about cc caps that makes people willing to shell out a bill or two for them?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> allow me to rephrase;
> what is it about cc caps that makes people willing to shell out a bill or two for them?


i've no idea, I don't mind spending $3-5 for a cap, but I just don't see it for the cc's, they look cool i guess, don't seem that practical, but its all about the e-peen right?

as for the price, its marketing, limited amount of product nets a high price. Afterall mechanical keyboards are sort of a 'collectable' so that also inflate the price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> allow me to rephrase;
> what is it about cc caps that makes people willing to shell out a bill or two for them?


What I said is literally it, some of them are rare, and people just decided they're worth that much. The cost can't just be attributed to the material they're made of, they're just rare and people will pay that much.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've no idea, I don't mind spending $3-5 for a cap, but I just don't see it for the cc's, they look cool i guess, don't seem that practical, but its all about the e-peen right?
> 
> as for the price, its marketing, limited amount of product nets a high price. Afterall mechanical keyboards are sort of a 'collectable' so that also inflate the price.


I guess I'm in the same boat as you. I look at them objectively and see $100+ on a piece of plastic the size of my fingertip. I can understand the high price on feng's silver snakes and caps like that simply due to "artisan crafting" and material cost, but not for limited edition plastic. no offense intended towards those who are into cc caps. I've spent loads of money on other things that plenty of people wouldn't agree with. to each their own. I'm just trying to understand what's up with those specific caps is all.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I can't wrap my mind 'round the concept of very expensive CC, girldc, cinn, etc key caps. Yes, I appreciate the beauty and effort involved in producing collectibles like those, but I just cannot accept the price they command. I'm willing to pony up cash for a good keyboard, and perhaps up to 25USD for a nice key cap or two.......but that's the extend of my willingness to spend on key caps. I don't mind ponying up cash for a set of key caps, like the Topre Yellow and blue PBT sets I'd gotten......even paid about 40USD for a skull Topre R4 key cap. Was offered a set of 4 girldc Ironman key caps for 5 bills, but I simply cannot make myself pay that much for key caps......for a couple of HHKB 2's, hell yeah....but not key caps, even if they are collectibles.

I get that these collectible key caps may reap some returns on investment, I was offered 80USD for the Topre skull key cap by someone from GH. I turned him down as I like that skull key cap.....in mint green I believe.


----------



## Selquist979

Has anyone bought any caps from KeyPop.net? Thinking about getting a few and am just wondering about the quality of them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Has anyone bought any caps from KeyPop.net? Thinking about getting a few and am just wondering about the quality of them.


I got 3 zoidberg keycaps from them, great quality.


----------



## Jixr

wow, thats cheap for a dub shot set.


----------



## HPE1000

Nobody else bid on the kishsaver today, I am leading at 70 euros









3 days to go


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wow, thats cheap for a dub shot set.


They look pretty much identical to the Tai Hao sets, which are like $15 a set after shipping/fees/tax/etc. But these are readily available, so that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Simca

For Christmas, you guys should find me that Italian Red ANSI Filco.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So im guessing the buckling spring users are a small minority of this club and i will be dropping even father into the "oddity" zone of this websites users upon reciving said switch laiden keyboard









oh dear goodness... Alienware because apple is too mainstream, win7 classic because rainmeter too mainstream and retro is in, and buckling springs because cherry mx are too mainstream and buckling springs are retro.

im a for real hipser arent i?


----------



## Xaero252

On the topic of keycaps... any decent etailers for custom Topre caps? Looking to spruce things up a bit beyond just custom colored caps...


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> On the topic of keycaps... any decent etailers for custom Topre caps? Looking to spruce things up a bit beyond just custom colored caps...


They've stopped production on Topre keycaps. You should pick up whatever sets you can find at the moment, elitekeyboards have sold out on most colors already. I have a feeling that they're just preparing for MX compatible Topre switches so you shouldn't be too worried about customization because Coolermaster already has a MX Topre prototype and it'll come out eventually. Not worth finding these Topre keysets atm imo


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So im guessing the buckling spring users are a small minority of this club and i will be dropping even father into the "oddity" zone of this websites users upon reciving said switch laiden keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear goodness... Alienware because apple is too mainstream, win7 classic because rainmeter too mainstream and retro is in, and buckling springs because cherry mx are too mainstream and buckling springs are retro.
> 
> im a for real hipser arent i?


I'll probably cave and get a buckling spring board myself at some point. Some of my coworkers use them and love them. They're happy to have someone else in the company with clicky keyboards so they won't feel too lonely on bridges making all the clickity clack hehehehe


----------



## Xaero252

So wait. New keycaps are coming out that fit both cherry mx stems and topre stems? Sounds hawt. wouldn't mind getting a high resolution 3d printer and making caps.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've no idea, I don't mind spending $3-5 for a cap, but I just don't see it for the cc's, they look cool i guess, don't seem that practical, but its all about the e-peen right?
> 
> as for the price, its marketing, limited amount of product nets a high price. Afterall mechanical keyboards are sort of a 'collectable' so that also inflate the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm in the same boat as you. I look at them objectively and see $100+ on a piece of plastic the size of my fingertip. I can understand the high price on feng's silver snakes and caps like that simply due to "artisan crafting" and material cost, but not for limited edition plastic. no offense intended towards those who are into cc caps. I've spent loads of money on other things that plenty of people wouldn't agree with. to each their own. I'm just trying to understand what's up with those specific caps is all.
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that.

I have the same mind set when it comes to collectibles in general--I've never really understood it.

To each their own, and I'm not knocking anyone else's hobby, but I'd just never get into rare collectibles.
Seems like you end up paying so much more than it's worth just because it's rare.
I can see justification more if it has some history or story attached to it, but not for things that are simply expensive because they are rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For Christmas, you guys should find me that Italian Red ANSI Filco.


Oh, Santa listens to this thread?

Then I want a sparkly metallic red aluminum case for my filco pls!


----------



## Jixr

[quote name="FranBunnyFFXII" url="/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-48-less-citrus/18460#post_21351471"Alienware because apple is too mainstream[/quote]

Nah, you can never out hipster a macbook.
you either look poor, or just 'don't get it' on anything else.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> [quote name="FranBunnyFFXII" url="/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-48-less-citrus/18460#post_21351471"Alienware because apple is too mainstream


Nah, you can never out hipster a macbook.
you either look poor, or just 'don't get it' on anything else.[/quote]

No man like... Macbooks are so mainstream. I mean every coffee shop, BAM macbooks everywhere

Libraries? MACBOOKS!

LANparties and stuff like that? Desktops, MSI and CLEVO rebrand laptops.

But alienware? Pfft now thats not even close to mainstream, like no ones ever seen a custom notebook before. It's so rare lol, and i NEVER see alienware laptops beside my own.
CrackBook Pros and apple devices? Everywhere, Alienware? Totally like not mainstream.

"The subculture is associated with indie music and alternative music, a varied non-mainstream fashion sensibility (including vintage and thrift store clothes), progressive or independent political views,[2][3] and alternative lifestyles."
Lol and i listen to music that lots of people have never heard of and most the stuff i like is totally not mainstream.

I'm like totally a hipster.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok.

The winner for the November '13 KOTM is Jokrik with his yellow and black board:


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Nah, you can never out hipster a macbook.
> you either look poor, or just 'don't get it' on anything else.


No man like... Macbooks are so mainstream. I mean every coffee shop, BAM macbooks everywhere

Libraries? MACBOOKS!

LANparties and stuff like that? Desktops, MSI and CLEVO rebrand laptops.

But alienware? Pfft now thats not even close to mainstream, like no ones ever seen a custom notebook before. It's so rare lol, and i NEVER see alienware laptops beside my own.
CrackBook Pros and apple devices? Everywhere, Alienware? Totally like not mainstream.

"The subculture is associated with indie music and alternative music, a varied non-mainstream fashion sensibility (including vintage and thrift store clothes), progressive or independent political views,[2][3] and alternative lifestyles."
Lol and i listen to music that lots of people have never heard of and most the stuff i like is totally not mainstream.

I'm like totally a hipster.[/quote]

You aren't a hipster if you don't listen to underground trash metal, own a mechanical KB (You already do)
Finally alienware isn't hipster-ish. Anything that isn't 1) Alienware 2) Apple will give you hipster status immediately


----------



## Jixr

if you claim your a hipster, you're not a hipster, you're a try hard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> The winner for the November '13 KOTM is Jokrik with his yellow and black board:


Congrats jokrik


----------



## BonzaiTree

Congrats Jokrik!

I've been contemplating getting that same keyset--though I wish it were PBT


----------



## PowerSlide

ordered 87 but seller sent 84 to me, but still after 1 week using it i love it


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys how do you control the RGB backlight on the shine 3? I can turn it on but can not lower the intensity of each color once set. And can I prevent the boards led from shining through the spacebar when you've set your preferred color on the space bar?

EDIT: nvm, read the manual lol. But the middle part of the spacebar does not have a rgb led but only the led color of the whole keyboard?


----------



## Simca

You probably read most of this, but a recap for all Shine 3 users.

FN+F10 changes the lighting modes.

FN+ Arrow Keys changes speed and intensity.

FN+INS key, Home key or PgUp key changes the spacebar Colors. INS is Red, Home is Green and PgUp and Blue. It's not a simple 1 click changes colors. You have to press them each time up to a max of 12 or so for different shades and intensities and you can also combine red and blue and green for different color mixes. 12 reds and a blue is hot pink.

To get rid of space bar colors (and to reset the intensity because you can't go down in intensity) press FN+ESC key.

Yes, the center LED is the same color as the rest of the board and cannot be changed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerSlide*
> 
> ordered 87 but seller sent 84 to me, but still after 1 week using it i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should contact the seller and tell him you ordered the 87 but were sent the 84 and don't feel like returning it, but would like a partial refund. More often than not many will be willing to work with you in order to retain their positive feedback. Kinda' douchey, but at the same time they messed up and sent you the wrong keyboard. It's on them.
> 
> Also Grat's Jokrik! Told you that board would win, it's awesome!


----------



## Jixr

my red qfr may soon be going bye bye,looking to do a cash+trade for another gtx 670


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You probably read most of this, but a recap for all Shine 3 users.
> 
> FN+F10 changes the lighting modes.
> 
> FN+ Arrow Keys changes speed and intensity.
> 
> FN+INS key, Home key or PgUp key changes the spacebar Colors. INS is Red, Home is Green and PgUp and Blue. It's not a simple 1 click changes colors. You have to press them each time up to a max of 12 or so for different shades and intensities and you can also combine red and blue and green for different color mixes. 12 reds and a blue is hot pink.
> 
> To get rid of space bar colors (and to reset the intensity because you can't go down in intensity) press FN+ESC key.
> 
> Yes, the center LED is the same color as the rest of the board and cannot be changed.


I wasn't looking to get a Shine 3 but this revelation has me seriously tempted...a lot of blue with a bit of green for a nice Cyan....


----------



## PowerSlide

Simca,

well i can't since i bought thru taobao agent but luckily both model are priced similarly at taobao so there are no $ loses

since the order a mistake another reason to buy another soon







, hopefully CM's topre with mx compatible stem comes real soon


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you claim your a hipster, you're not a hipster, you're a try hard.


If you think I was being serious, you're trying to hard










I'm just saying that, I tend to have an affinity towards things that seem to be uncommon or unpopular.
Generally rather off the mainstream, things.(liek totally wanntin dem buckling springz).

I'm like the most niche person ever...


----------



## Simca

Omg, just set my space bar to Green and Red.

Christmas Colors.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Omg, just set my space bar to Green and Red.
> 
> Christmas Colors.


-blacklists-

i

hate

christams


----------



## Jixr

i've been wanting to do this for a long time, but just do have the time to do so, but I wanna see someone make a UV backlit board. that would be tits.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Omg, just set my space bar to Green and Red.
> 
> Christmas Colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're killing me Simca though I'd go Magenta and Cyan


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've been wanting to do this for a long time, but just do have the time to do so, but I wanna see someone make a UV backlit board. that would be tits.


UV?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11117/lit-222/Logisys_8_Cold_Cathode_Replacement_Tube_-_Ultra_Bright_UV.html?tl=g6c443s1228

like that UV?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, they make uv led's, i've used them in some other projects, i'm not sure how easy it would be to find 100+ 3mm flangless ones though.

find some reactive caps, and paint your plate a nice neon color, would be sweet.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Omg, just set my space bar to Green and Red.
> 
> Christmas Colors.


Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Omg, just set my space bar to Green and Red.
> 
> Christmas Colors.
> 
> 
> 
> -blacklists-
> 
> i
> 
> hate
> 
> christams
Click to expand...

Yeah, christams suck!!!

On the other hand, Christmas is great


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, they make uv led's, i've used them in some other projects, i'm not sure how easy it would be to find 100+ 3mm flangless ones though.
> 
> find some reactive caps, and paint your plate a nice neon color, would be sweet.


Well i would like purple backlighting on my keyboard but kinda hard to do that on a buckling spring.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I guess I'm in the same boat as you. I look at them objectively and see $100+ on a piece of plastic the size of my fingertip. I can understand the high price on feng's silver snakes and caps like that simply due to "artisan crafting" and material cost, but not for limited edition plastic. no offense intended towards those who are into cc caps. I've spent loads of money on other things that plenty of people wouldn't agree with. to each their own. I'm just trying to understand what's up with those specific caps is all.


you know each CC is done by hand from Clackfactory himself right?
The detailing and what not for the mold and everything.

Some people decide its a "Rare" piece of art, so they believe its valuable. Yes its "plastic", but its still hand crafted plastic.
Also because they are done by hand and aren't mass produced per say, that gives it a limited number of availability.
With demand high and limited availability, prices will be high.

Also with many collectors not willing to part with specific "rare" clacks, when one of the rarer ones go on the market, it causes big bidding wars.

I myself had never purchased a clack before not from CC himself, i've traded clacks for clacks in the past. But I can admit last week i paid $125.00 for the dark grey clack that was put on sale by jcrouse at GH because of how insanely difficult it is to find one of those clacks these days. It just matches perfectly with my Graphite 700R so i had to scoop it up.

most of my friends and family think im crazy for owning 7 keyboards but what can i say, its the mindset of a collector when they're passionate about their hobby. (though i really should sell my unused ones to give them homes for people who would use them)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> -blacklists-
> 
> i
> 
> hate
> 
> christams


'Tis the season for materialism. And the door is that way.

Somebody should make a Christmas keyboard with Green and Red switches in a checkerboard pattern. I don't think anybody would have a practical use, but I'd do it for the novelty. Okay, maybe if I'm switching all Red to all Green I would stop halfway through and try it out for the lulz, but nobody in their right mind would use one. I do need a good soldering iron and a single MX Green switch for my spacebar though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i hate christmas too, I don't want to hear about it, until like the 23rd.

ever since november 1st my inbox is constantly blown up with spam, every commercial is cheesy buy our crap stuff, everything.
Then with all that you have the religious evangelicals going crazy about how you should put the jesus back in christmas.

I truly hope its not as bad as it is in some parts of the civilized world as it is in america.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Congrats jokrik


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Congrats Jokrik!
> 
> I've been contemplating getting that same keyset--though I wish it were PBT


Thx guys!








I love double shot more than pbt, it gives me more satisfying click sound


----------



## Simca

Atheists celebrating Christmas is the most hilarious thing I can imagine.

And so many do.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Atheists celebrating Christmas is the most hilarious thing I can imagine.
> 
> And so many do.


i don't want to start a debate or anything, but christmas isn't exclusive to christians, most christmas traditions date way back before modern christianity/christmas holidays.


----------



## drBlahMan

_Please add me_. I like Mechanical boards







...I'm *QUACK* out over my Ducky


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Atheists celebrating Christmas is the most hilarious thing I can imagine.
> 
> And so many do.


Depends. Do you mean the "happy birthday Jesus!" part or the "hooray for consumerism!" part?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i hate christmas too, I don't want to hear about it, until like the 23rd.
> 
> ever since november 1st my inbox is constantly blown up with spam, every commercial is cheesy buy our crap stuff, everything.
> Then with all that you have the religious evangelicals going crazy about how you should put the jesus back in christmas.
> 
> I truly hope its not as bad as it is in some parts of the civilized world as it is in america.


That's why I changed my avatar in early November. I was already sick of the crap.

And now to make this technically on-topic: I know I'm getting an MX Black QFR for Christmas, you guys?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i don't want to start a debate or anything, but christmas isn't exclusive to christians, most christmas traditions date way back before modern christianity/christmas holidays.


Well, Christmas is exclusive to Christians like hanukkah is exlusive to Hebrews.

I'm well aware of traditions predating Christmas and the historical significance played in overlapping Christmas with pagan holiday to have it more easily accepted..but that doesn't mean atheists should celebrate Christmas. Why not celebrate hanukkah or kwanza? Mostly because it's so widely accepted that people go with it, even without believing in it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Please add me. I like Mechanical boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm *QUACK* out over my Ducky


Welcome to the quack pack. Nice grafitti!

Really, being an atheist, buying a tree, decorating your house and all that stuff is just funny. If you wanna give each other presents without all that, I don't see why not, but why go through all the motions of your modern day Christian Christmas if you don't believe? If hanukkah was the most celebrated/believed in holiday, I wouldn't light a minora.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I know I'm getting an MX Black QFR for Christmas, you guys?


horray! I bought mine for myself a bit early







( QFR Blacks and some caps )
I think i'm good on keyboards for a good while. already have 2 more than I need.
( though i wouldn't mind trading one of them for a 60%er ) or an orbweaver just so I can have
something new to mod.

my self christmas present is either going to be an ipad or some camera equipment.


----------



## DaveLT

I am *sheepishly* a s-(feel in the blanks) worshipper but i still give around christmas gifts. I don't give a damn that christmas is for christians, my religious enemy.


----------



## HPE1000

I'm buying myself a bunch of keyboard stuff and I am getting a bunch of keyboard stuff as gifts. I am going to wait to post any stuff till after Christmas since it's rather insignificant without the rest. I got a glimpse of one of the things today :O stunning

Filco should be ordered by the end of the week, had to wait on the seller to fix his other keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray! I bought mine for myself a bit early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( QFR Blacks and some caps )
> I think i'm good on keyboards for a good while. already have 2 more than I need.
> ( though i wouldn't mind trading one of them for a 60%er ) or an orbweaver just so I can have
> something new to mod.
> 
> my self christmas present is either going to be an ipad or some camera equipment.


God I want an orbweaver, I think they are way to expensive for what they are though. Anyone agree?

Blah blah blah double posting because I am on my phone and writing long messages is difficult.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> God I want an orbweaver, I think they are way to expensive for what they are though. Anyone agree?
> 
> Blah blah blah double posting because I am on my phone and writing long messages is difficult.


Orbweaver ... the next most stupid item i've ever come across aside from the Roccat Apuri and generally any cable hangers


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Has anyone bought any caps from KeyPop.net? Thinking about getting a few and am just wondering about the quality of them.


They're your standard Signature Plastics quality. Nothing terrible, but nothing great either. Still better than OEM caps. As long as you're fine with Signatue Plastics, you'll be fine with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I guess I'm in the same boat as you. I look at them objectively and see $100+ on a piece of plastic the size of my fingertip. I can understand the high price on feng's silver snakes and caps like that simply due to "artisan crafting" and material cost, but not for limited edition plastic. no offense intended towards those who are into cc caps. I've spent loads of money on other things that plenty of people wouldn't agree with. to each their own. I'm just trying to understand what's up with those specific caps is all.


As someone who has done is own resin casting, I can tell you that there's a significant materials and time cost in producing his caps. The $20-30 Clack himself charges for his work is actually very reasonable for the work he does. Even if he was doing injection molding, his prices would still be reasonable since molds cost thousands to make and the equipment to inject the molds isn't cheap either. His stuff is hand done though and all done to his levels of satisfaction (which is typically quite high).

The resale market is something else altogether. I've never paid more than $50 for one and have gotten mine through generous people, trades, and from Clack himself. There are plenty of people who hate the people who buy them just to flip them for a ton of money. There are people who are willing to do so though, be it as a piece of art to collect, something to sell for more later, or just for exclusivity and/or a sense of belonging. I mean, just look at some of the stuff people collect, even on here. Not all of it makes sense, nor does the prices they pay, but people still accept it. It's insane to me to drop $100-200 on GPU waterblocks that will be obsolete in a couple of years or to drop $1k-1.5k on a video card that will be as fast as a $200-300 card in a couple years time, but people do it anyways. Some people choose to spend their money on stuff like that, some like stuff like Clacks, some have other hobbies they drop an insane amount of money into.

That doesn't mean I'm justifying the markup, just that it's understandable.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I think Orbweavers are kind of cool as well, but yes--too expensive.

I must admit, I did kind of like the dedicated gaming layout of my old SteelSeries Merc Stealth before I wrecked it and upgraded to a mechanical.


Spoiler: Warning: PLEB KEYBOARD!!!!





It was kind of nice to have keys that were shaped differently for different presses, and you could program each key to whatever other key you wanted while having the regular keyboard still be normal. Which made for dedicated keys but easy typing--made things like holding crouch or shift+walk in CSS easier.

However, it was a pleb membrane board, and the keys were wobbly, felt horrible, and would sometimes stick.
Three backlight colours and three light levels as well though.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> God I want an orbweaver, I think they are way to expensive for what they are though. Anyone agree?
> .


Deffinately too expensive, more expensive than any full keyboard I currently own.

but i used a nostromo pre-mech life, 100% at work for my design software, never tried gaming on it, felt too unatural for my typical FPS

what I really want would be a 10x10 square grid macro keyboard thing. plain and simple ahla filco style.


----------



## HPE1000

I might be asking the wrong people but out of just plain interest, what type of aluminum(6063, 7075) is the kmac made out of and is it hard anodized?

I don't want it but I was wondering.


----------



## jtom320

Well I just got my Ducky Shine 3 TKL in the mail.

It's a nicely built keyboard. I'll be honest though I almost think my old Coolermaster tenkeyless was better built. For 80 bucks the thing was a steal.

Typing on blacks is not nearly as nice as typing on my old blues but I didn't buy it for typing. Going to fire up BF4 tonight and see how it fares.

I will say though that these blacks require quite a bit of pressure. I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake going with these instead of the reds. I'm sure I'll get used to it regardless.


----------



## HPE1000

I guess I just have man hands to like mx blacks so much


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess I just have man hands to like mx blacks so much


I want my MX Black board already!









The Massdrop order has been placed with Ducky and they're meant to be shipped within 10 days of the end of the group buy, so hopefully I'll have it sometime in the start of Jan.


----------



## HPE1000

^The wait begins, I hate waiting









Oh, I got the typing of the dead overkill, funny little game


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Welcome to the quack pack. Nice grafitti!


Thanks


----------



## Simca

Well, it doesn't matter at all if it was his birthday or not. That's of zero significance to the holiday.

The bible also won't mention anything about Christmas. It's a day assigned by Christians to celebrate/remember. Whether it's his birthday or not means nothing.

It's like Thanksgiving. No one knows what day the actual feast happened or if a feast even happened so we just celebrate it on a Thursday.

I mean, unless you want to argue that Christmas is not a Christian designated holiday then that would be silly. If you want to argue that another holiday that you're actually celebrating took place around the time Christmas was scheduled then by all means, feel free to celebrate/believe that but you can't change Christmas from being a Christian holiday. It's like saying hanukkah is not a jewish holiday.


----------



## Jixr

Edit: Trying to keep pointless arguments out of the thread.


----------



## LDV617

Change thread title to Internet vs Religion pl0x


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Change thread title to Internet vs Religion pl0x


IKR, let's try and steer the conversation away from religion.


----------



## Jixr

in relevant news, I was glad to see that my local frys finally has a decent display of keyboards that you can try, i've been griped at a few times for opening boxes to try switches.
all common switch colors are out to try, so that was nice. also some new brand i never heard of, looked like crap though. Wonder how long before someone comes in and pops off the keycaps.


----------



## drBlahMan

Can somebody please provide a link where I can buy custom or replacement keys for my Ducky...I would like to change it's appearance


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> IKR, let's try and steer the conversation away from religion.


And towards more controversy! I think that Topres are the best rubber domes around, how about you?







Is there any way to get cheap Topres and why are they so expensive? They're rubber domes with springs, not individual switches.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And towards more controversy! I think that Topres are the best rubber domes around, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get cheap Topres and why are they so expensive? They're rubber domes with springs, not individual switches.


Well-made rubber domes. Not rubber domes with springs lol
Anyway, will never buy a topre. Just don't like the price tag or the way it feels. It's very un-mechanical-like


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Can somebody please provide a link where I can buy custom or replacement keys for my Ducky...I would like to change it's appearance


Maxkeyboards.com


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Maxkeyboards.com


Thanks







+rep


----------



## drBlahMan

Dammit







...







...Meant to edit my previous post instead of bumping this thread...Sorry

*Just curious*...Is it possible to add led lighting to specific keys on a non-led board?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Can somebody please provide a link where I can buy custom or replacement keys for my Ducky...I would like to change it's appearance


eBay, Geekhack, WASDkeyboards, Signature Plastics techkeys.us, Qwerkeys etc.

Also Ducky sell some of their own sets separately in both PBT and ABS, you can usually find them in online retailers like NCIX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Meant to edit my previous post instead of bumping this thread...Sorry
> 
> Anyhootz! *Just curious*...Is it possible to add led lighting to specific keys on a non-led board?


Not without an LED controller and a lot of work AFAIK.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Meant to edit my previous post instead of bumping this thread...Sorry
> 
> *Just curious*...Is it possible to add led lighting to specific keys on a non-led board?


Only really on the poker 2 since it has the holes and everything for the leds. Otherwise, no.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

disregard, I was wrong and HPE1000 beat me


----------



## zemco999

Does anyone have a bunch of keycaps they will not be using that I could get for basically the cost to ship to me? I also can throw in a windows 8.1 key


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> eBay, Geekhack, WASDkeyboards, Signature Plastics techkeys.us, Qwerkeys etc.
> 
> Also Ducky sell some of their own sets separately in both PBT and ABS, you can usually find them in online retailers like NCIX.
> Not without an LED controller and a lot of work AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Only really on the poker 2 since it has the holes and everything for the leds. Otherwise, no.
Click to expand...

Thanks







+rep


----------



## Simca

Those translucent keycaps are really sleek looking. I wouldn't mind having a white or blue LED keyboard with those.

Speaking of which, Logitech is really slacking. They haven't had a successor to the G710+ or even added new switch types. It's depressing because I really want something along the lines of the G710+ but without crappy brown switches. T'is a shame.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those translucent keycaps are really sleek looking. I wouldn't mind having a white or blue LED keyboard with those.
> 
> Speaking of which, Logitech is really slacking. They haven't had a successor to the G710+ or even added new switch types. It's depressing because I really want something along the lines of the G710+ but without crappy brown switches. T'is a shame.


Don't make fun of my switches









Why do you say they are crappy? Not tactile enough?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those translucent keycaps are really sleek looking. I wouldn't mind having a white or blue LED keyboard with those.
> 
> Speaking of which, Logitech is really slacking. They haven't had a successor to the G710+ or even added new switch types. It's depressing because I really want something along the lines of the G710+ but without crappy brown switches. T'is a shame.


They are too busy buying all of brown switches cherry can make to put effort into making a new keyboard.

I assume all the gamer companies are also the reason red switches tend to cost more as well, right?


----------



## Simca

If I was in charge of the tech/keyboard department at Logitech, I would be milking these gamers with an assortment of different styled keyboards and switch options.

You want that hard to find green switch? Yeah, $20 more kid. Oh, you'll pay it? Shipping right to your door.

Seriously though, if I had the purchasing power of Logitech, I'd probably just create a Logitech switch so there wouldn't be an issues with stock.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those translucent keycaps are really sleek looking. I wouldn't mind having a white or blue LED keyboard with those.
> 
> Speaking of which, Logitech is really slacking. They haven't had a successor to the G710+ or even added new switch types. It's depressing because I really want something along the lines of the G710+ but without crappy brown switches. T'is a shame.


No, look, they have! There's one HERE and another HERE and a third one HERE.

HA! I dun got you good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I was in charge of the tech/keyboard department at Logitech, I would be milking these gamers with an assortment of different styled keyboards and switch options.
> 
> You want that hard to find green switch? Yeah, $20 more kid. Oh, you'll pay it? Shipping right to your door.
> 
> Seriously though, if I had the purchasing power of Logitech, I'd probably just create a Logitech switch so there wouldn't be an issues with stock.


A proprietary switch that will lack market integration and aftermarket keycaps, sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## jtom320

May be having some trouble here.

Trying BF4 out on my new Ducky Shine 3 TKL. When I press W to move forward it starts to stutter and some key presses are going in and out of registering if that makes sense. Tab to bring up the scoreboard was doing the same thing. I seemed to fix it a bit by adjusting the USB repeat rate. I have no idea if it actually did anything but it seemed to go away a bit. Typing hasn't been an issue at all.

I'm worried it's the board. Or maybe a USB problem? I have a USB PS2 adapter could I use that with the Ducky? If anyone has had an issue like this at all input would be appreciated. I can send it back would just rather not if it's fixable. A bad cord or something isn't a big issue.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> May be having some trouble here.
> 
> Trying BF4 out on my new Ducky Shine 3 TKL. When I press W to move forward it starts to stutter and some key presses are going in and out of registering if that makes sense. Tab to bring up the scoreboard was doing the same thing. I seemed to fix it a bit by adjusting the USB repeat rate. I have no idea if it actually did anything but it seemed to go away a bit. Typing hasn't been an issue at all.
> 
> I'm worried it's the board. Or maybe a USB problem? I have a USB PS2 adapter could I use that with the Ducky? If anyone has had an issue like this at all input would be appreciated. I can send it back would just rather not if it's fixable. A bad cord or something isn't a big issue.


Don't Ducky's have a feature with the dipswitches where holding a button can count as a bunch of keypresses instead? Or am I thinking of a different board?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Don't Ducky's have a feature with the dipswitches where holding a button can count as a bunch of keypresses instead? Or am I thinking of a different board?


You are correct. You can change the settings to your liking by pressing FN+F1 and FN+F5 I believe. Give that a shot. Either way it's those F keys that changes the settings F1-4 and F5-8.

F1-4 is delay and F5-8 is rate.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A proprietary switch that will lack market integration and aftermarket keycaps, sounds like a terrible idea.


Why not make it compatible with MX switches?


----------



## nubbinator

Another new cap for the keyboard came in today:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might be asking the wrong people but out of just plain interest, what type of aluminum(6063, 7075) is the kmac made out of and is it hard anodized?
> 
> I don't want it but I was wondering.


I know the LZs are 6061 aluminum and I believe the KMac does as well. Some of the other nicer stuff like FMJ and Hammer use a higher grade of aluminum. And I believe whether it's hard or soft depends on the color, but that most of them are soft anodized. There are others much more knowledgeable than I am at Geekhack, so I'd ask there.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A proprietary switch that will lack market integration and aftermarket keycaps, sounds like a terrible idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not make it compatible with MX switches?
Click to expand...

Doesn't that take away the point of proprietary? Look at Apple, well, anything. Lightning, Thunderbolt, Firewire, 30-pin... At least DisplayPort is standard, but that's only because it supports 4k natively.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why not make it compatible with MX switches?


You mean MX keycaps? They could do, but to come with one or multiple new switches would cost them more time and money to develop than it might be worth, compared to just sticking with Cherry.


----------



## Simca

A switch seems so simple to make, but I guess if they were then there would be more switch makers? Idk.


----------



## nubbinator

I just want Cooler Master to hurry up and release their Topre keyboard with MX compatible stems.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Another new cap for the keyboard came in today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the LZs are 6061 aluminum and I believe the KMac does as well. Some of the other nicer stuff like FMJ and Hammer use a higher grade of aluminum. And I believe whether it's hard or soft depends on the color, but that most of them are soft anodized. There are others much more knowledgeable than I am at Geekhack, so I'd ask there.


Still my favorite clack color I think, only thing that could top it for me might be a transparent dark purple.

As for the aluminum, it wouldn't surprise me because if it was 7075 I am sure I would have known about it . I am going to buy a 7075 purple hard anodized case for my poker soon, the 1st round started but I have SO much keyboard stuff going on right now I can't possibly be bothered to enter it right now so I will get in on the 2nd round. My FMJ case should show up soon, I just got the 6063 aluminum one since the "premium" one cost nearly $100 more so that would have been 250 I think, which is kind of ridiculous. I can't blame feng but I just think that price was crazy for a 60% case.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, it doesn't matter at all if it was his birthday or not. That's of zero significance to the holiday.
> 
> The bible also won't mention anything about Christmas. It's a day assigned by Christians to celebrate/remember. Whether it's his birthday or not means nothing.
> 
> It's like Thanksgiving. No one knows what day the actual feast happened or if a feast even happened so we just celebrate it on a Thursday.
> 
> I mean, unless you want to argue that Christmas is not a Christian designated holiday then that would be silly. If you want to argue that another holiday that you're actually celebrating took place around the time Christmas was scheduled then by all means, feel free to celebrate/believe that but you can't change Christmas from being a Christian holiday. It's like saying hanukkah is not a jewish holiday.


no religious discussions missy.










Christmas isn't a holiday for anything more than greedy corporations poisioning the minds of parents and children to "want" and "gimme" and throw cash at the registers for "deals" on crap that people don't need.
because heaven forbid parents actually spend time with their little brats instead of buying crap for them.

i hate christmas with a burning passion, in my eyes its such a vile awful thing.

i HATE the shopping craze, people hurting one another for a freakin "bargin". People going to insane lengths to get into a store earlier than another. Christmas is just an awful thing to me. It just goes to show how gullible and weak the general population of humanity really is.

Plus that whole santa claws mythos.

Like its tradition to tell your kids some fatass in red is real and will bring them presents and you make them beleive this until they discover he isn't.
Yeah because lying to your kids is a great idea. no wonder no one can trust anyone anymore. Because we're raised under the impression and the fact that were constantly being lied too.

i hate christmas for so many moral non personal reasons and the "savings" i can take advantage of do not make up for it. I got my razer naga epic for 50$ off thanks to this dumb holiday. Do i feel its worth it? No, id rather pay full price for everything and never hear of this horrible holiday ever again. Because without even really wanting to, i helped contribute to something I loath.

People assulting each other over an xbox one.
really?

It makes me sick, it makes me ashamed to be human sometimes. Look beyond the veil and what you find is horrifying.
"Tell me the reality is better than the dream But I've found out the hard way
Nothing is what it seems"


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no religious discussions missy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas isn't a holiday for anything more than greedy corporations poisioning the minds of parents and children to "want" and "gimme" and throw cash at the registers for "deals" on crap that people don't need.
> because heaven forbid parents actually spend time with their little brats instead of buying crap for them.
> 
> i hate christmas with a burning passion, in my eyes its such a vile awful thing.
> 
> i HATE the shopping craze, people hurting one another for a freakin "bargin". People going to insane lengths to get into a store earlier than another. Christmas is just an awful thing to me. It just goes to show how gullible and weak the general population of humanity really is.
> 
> Plus that whole santa claws mythos.
> 
> Like its tradition to tell your kids some fatass in red is real and will bring them presents and you make them beleive this until they discover he isn't.
> Yeah because lying to your kids is a great idea. no wonder no one can trust anyone anymore. Because we're raised under the impression and the fact that were constantly being lied too.
> 
> i hate christmas for so many moral non personal reasons and the "savings" i can take advantage of do not make up for it. I got my razer naga epic for 50$ off thanks to this dumb holiday. Do i feel its worth it? No, id rather pay full price for everything and never hear of this horrible holiday ever again. Because without even really wanting to, i helped contribute to something I loath.
> 
> People assulting each other over an xbox one.
> really?
> 
> It makes me sick, it makes me ashamed to be human sometimes. Look beyond the veil and what you find is horrifying.
> "Tell me the reality is better than the dream But I've found out the hard way
> Nothing is what it seems"


My family still celebrates Christmas and most of us are Atheist. We view it as a day to get together, eat some fantastic food and exchange stories. There are gifts involved, but it is not even close to the amount most families tend to spend. It is gross how much money is spent to try and make people happy. I find that the company is the best part. (just kidding the food is)


----------



## HPE1000

Ugh, I guess this goes for everything in a popularity contest but I get so sick of these "Favorite Switch Type" discussions everywhere online, blues, reds and browns are always going to win because they are the most common switches. There is nothing wrong with that but I can't help but feel that most of the votes and praise come from people who have only used that switch type they voted for. Seeing polls where blues win over 90% of the votes with every other switch type including topre getting no votes and even membrane beating all the switch types except blues. Why would you vote for the only switch type you have used, makes no sense









I for one wouldn't ever give my opinion on something like that if it was so narrow. Guess it might be the same feeling as everyone on r/mechanicalkeyboards having to deal with all QFR's everywhere and everyone on headfi running around with ath m50's saying they are the best headphones evar







It doesn't contribute anything, but then again, me complaining about it isn't either lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> My family still celebrates Christmas and most of us are Atheist. We view it as a day to get together, eat some fantastic food and exchange stories. There are gifts involved, but it is not even close to the amount most families tend to spend. It is gross how much money is spent to try and make people happy. I find that the company is the best part. (just kidding the food is)


I'm an anti-theist.

Christmas is honestly a time that makes me feel deeply ashamed to be a h.sapiens.

If I ever have kids, I'd vow to never allow them to get caught up into this crap because of my own choices. but at the same time, i can only imagine what kinda taunting they'd get at school because one of them says "We dont celebrate christmas, my parents hate it"

Jeez what an infection.


----------



## nubbinator

Can we please drop the religion talk, there's a reason the TOS says the following:

You may NOT:

- Partake in discussions about politics, race or religion or promote your own views in this area through any other means

Lets keep talking about other divisive topics, like why Topre switches are just overpriced rubber domes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ugh, I guess this goes for everything in a popularity contest but I get so sick of these "Favorite Switch Type" discussions everywhere online, blues, reds and browns are always going to win because they are the most common switches. There is nothing wrong with that but I can't help but feel that most of the votes and praise come from people who have only used that switch type they voted for. Seeing polls where blues win over 90% of the votes with every other switch type including topre getting no votes and even membrane beating all the switch types except blues. Why would you vote for the only switch type you have used, makes no sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one wouldn't ever give my opinion on something like that if it was so narrow. Guess it might be the same feeling as everyone on r/mechanicalkeyboards having to deal with all QFR's everywhere and everyone on headfi running around with ath m50's saying they are the best headphones evar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't contribute anything, but then again, me complaining about it isn't either lol


It's the same reason why Razer, Logitech, and Corsair win all these "best mechanical keyboard on the market" contests on websites like Lifehacker. They're mediocre, but readily available, well marketed, and from "1337" brands, so people buy into them when they're mediocre at best. There's always voting behavior dictated by post hoc rationalization, nostalgia (that's often a flawed memory), and so on.

I honestly think Clears would be much more popular if they were readily available and Topre would be more popular if it was cheaper and more readily available. Of course, I also think Blues are incredibly overrated. If I wanted a clicky switch, I'd go Model F buckling spring since Blues are just an inferior clicky switch when compared to buckling springs in a metal case with a metal backplate.

That said, just because something is voted the best by ignorant doesn't mean it's bad, it just means that the most readily available decent option that people have tried won. It only really becomes an issue when people who haven't tried any alternatives start to parade one win like that as the absolute truth.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ugh, I guess this goes for everything in a popularity contest but I get so sick of these "Favorite Switch Type" discussions everywhere online, blues, reds and browns are always going to win because they are the most common switches. There is nothing wrong with that but I can't help but feel that most of the votes and praise come from people who have only used that switch type they voted for. Seeing polls where blues win over 90% of the votes with every other switch type including topre getting no votes and even membrane beating all the switch types except blues. Why would you vote for the only switch type you have used, makes no sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one wouldn't ever give my opinion on something like that if it was so narrow. Guess it might be the same feeling as everyone on r/mechanicalkeyboards having to deal with all QFR's everywhere and everyone on headfi running around with ath m50's saying they are the best headphones evar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't contribute anything, but then again, me complaining about it isn't either lol


I personally went with brown switches for my first mechanical because it was a nice... hybrid of things, and it had the features I wanted. I absolutely ~LOVE~ typing on blues though, and so at some point I'm going to try out some keyboards with clear and/or greens in them too... Absolutely despite the complete lack of feel that blacks and reds have though >.>;;;

And there are polls for switch type? I must not pay enough attention >.>;;;


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Can we please drop the religion talk, there's a reason the TOS says the following:
> 
> You may NOT:
> 
> - Partake in discussions about politics, race or religion or promote your own views in this area through any other means
> 
> Lets keep talking about other divisive topics, like why Topre switches are just overpriced rubber domes.
> It's the same reason why Razer, Logitech, and Corsair win all these "best mechanical keyboard on the market" contests on websites like Lifehacker. They're mediocre, but readily available, well marketed, and from "1337" brands, so people buy into them when they're mediocre at best. There's always voting behavior dictated by post hoc rationalization, nostalgia (that's often a flawed memory), and so on.
> 
> I honestly think Clears would be much more popular if they were readily available and Topre would be more popular if it was cheaper and more readily available. Of course, I also think Blues are incredibly overrated. If I wanted a clicky switch, I'd go Model F buckling spring since Blues are just an inferior clicky switch when compared to buckling springs in a metal case with a metal backplate.
> 
> That said, just because something is voted the best by ignorant doesn't mean it's bad, it just means that the most readily available decent option that people have tried won. It only really becomes an issue when people who haven't tried any alternatives start to parade one win like that as the absolute truth.


Buckling springs masterrace.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Lets keep talking about other divisive topics, like why Topre switches are just overpriced rubber domes.
> It's the same reason why Razer, Logitech, and Corsair win all these "best mechanical keyboard on the market" contests on websites like Lifehacker. They're mediocre, but readily available, well marketed, and from "1337" brands, so people buy into them when they're mediocre at best. There's always voting behavior dictated by post hoc rationalization, nostalgia (that's often a flawed memory), and so on.
> 
> I honestly think Clears would be much more popular if they were readily available and Topre would be more popular if it was cheaper and more readily available. Of course, I also think Blues are incredibly overrated. If I wanted a clicky switch, I'd go Model F buckling spring since Blues are just an inferior clicky switch when compared to buckling springs in a metal case with a metal backplate.
> 
> That said, just because something is voted the best by ignorant doesn't mean it's bad, it just means that the most readily available decent option that people have tried won. It only really becomes an issue when people who haven't tried any alternatives start to parade one win like that as the absolute truth.


I really love it when those kinds of people don't even know about filcos, duckys, hhkb's, etc. turns their whole world upside-down when I bring them into the convo.

on a side note, does anyone know of logitech campaigning the g510 as a mechy kb? I've had at least 3 different people tell me they have mechy's, then tell me they have the g510. I ask if they have a screen or not at the top of the deck and they say yes, effectively eliminating the g710+ being mistaken for the g510. then I try to explain that it's a rubber dome and they'll argue until they're blue in the face or I lose interest.


----------



## Seniorbest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no religious discussions missy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas isn't a holiday for anything more than greedy corporations poisioning the minds of parents and children to "want" and "gimme" and throw cash at the registers for "deals" on crap that people don't need.
> because heaven forbid parents actually spend time with their little brats instead of buying crap for them.
> 
> i hate christmas with a burning passion, in my eyes its such a vile awful thing.
> 
> i HATE the shopping craze, people hurting one another for a freakin "bargin". People going to insane lengths to get into a store earlier than another. Christmas is just an awful thing to me. It just goes to show how gullible and weak the general population of humanity really is.
> 
> Plus that whole santa claws mythos.
> 
> Like its tradition to tell your kids some fatass in red is real and will bring them presents and you make them beleive this until they discover he isn't.
> Yeah because lying to your kids is a great idea. no wonder no one can trust anyone anymore. Because we're raised under the impression and the fact that were constantly being lied too.
> 
> i hate christmas for so many moral non personal reasons and the "savings" i can take advantage of do not make up for it. I got my razer naga epic for 50$ off thanks to this dumb holiday. Do i feel its worth it? No, id rather pay full price for everything and never hear of this horrible holiday ever again. Because without even really wanting to, i helped contribute to something I loath.
> 
> People assulting each other over an xbox one.
> really?
> 
> It makes me sick, it makes me ashamed to be human sometimes. Look beyond the veil and what you find is horrifying.
> "Tell me the reality is better than the dream But I've found out the hard way
> Nothing is what it seems"


Dont blame Christmas itself, the type of people who go crazy for "bargains" aka outdated crap on a shelve probably have no ambition anyways, other than fighting over launch consoles and going to the drive through eating fast food burgers everyday lol. The greater percent of the population(polite term







) that go crazy over crappy $100 Televisions doesn't/shouldn't define Christmas. Plenty of folks still appreciate Christmas. Its just all the dumb people who wait outside Target/Bestbuy in the cold to buy (still) overpriced crap, dont let dumb people define a holiday


----------



## JayKthnx

the percent of the world's population in question is only around 4.6%. blame america and a handful of europeans, not homosapiens. most of the world is just trying to survive another day. they don't care about (now) capitalist holidays. lol

got my usb cables in. waiting on plugs to arrive to test an idea for sleeving. will post pics once I finish.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ugh, I guess this goes for everything in a popularity contest but I get so sick of these "Favorite Switch Type" discussions everywhere online, blues, reds and browns are always going to win because they are the most common switches. There is nothing wrong with that but I can't help but feel that most of the votes and praise come from people who have only used that switch type they voted for. Seeing polls where blues win over 90% of the votes with every other switch type including topre getting no votes and even membrane beating all the switch types except blues. Why would you vote for the only switch type you have used, makes no sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one wouldn't ever give my opinion on something like that if it was so narrow. Guess it might be the same feeling as everyone on r/mechanicalkeyboards having to deal with all QFR's everywhere and everyone on headfi running around with ath m50's saying they are the best headphones evar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't contribute anything, but then again, me complaining about it isn't either lol


That's like everything in life. Aggravating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm an anti-theist.
> 
> Christmas is honestly a time that makes me feel deeply ashamed to be a h.sapiens.
> 
> If I ever have kids, I'd vow to never allow them to get caught up into this crap because of my own choices. but at the same time, i can only imagine what kinda taunting they'd get at school because one of them says "We dont celebrate christmas, my parents hate it"
> 
> Jeez what an infection.


I think you have severe issues that root much deeper than Christmas.

Christmas for what Christmas is isn't about everything you just said. That's consumerism and IMO more associated with Black Friday and humanism. I don't see people get trampled during Christmas and I'm pretty sure most religious people don't see pub stomping children for 20% off on a macy's perfume set isn't a "good" thing.

Besides the religious affiliation with Christmas, there's the human affiliation most of us enjoy. That's spending time with family, eating good food, being happy and thankful for everything we have and enjoying the splendors of a years hard work by means of gifts.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Buckling springs masterrace.


You mean the outdated rubber domes that get struck by a hammer?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think you have severe issues that root much deeper than Christmas.
> 
> Christmas for what Christmas is isn't about everything you just said. That's consumerism and IMO more associated with Black Friday and humanism. I don't see people get trampled during Christmas and I'm pretty sure most religious people don't see pub stomping children for 20% off on a macy's perfume set isn't a "good" thing.
> 
> Besides the religious affiliation with Christmas, there's the human affiliation most of us enjoy. That's spending time with family, eating good food, being happy and thankful for everything we have and enjoying the splendors of a years hard work by means of gifts.


I think we all need to drop that discussion for the greater good of the thread. Me included. My apologies for jumping in, now let's move on.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You mean the outdated rubber domes that get struck by a hammer?












h8r


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You mean the outdated rubber domes that get struck by a hammer?


Capacitive buckling springs don't have a rubber membrane.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Pretty sure Model Ms do.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Pretty sure Model Ms do.


Yep, but not model f's.

All she said was buckling springs though


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm pretty sure she has a Model M and how do capacitive springs work?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm pretty sure she has a Model M and how do capacitive springs work?


1. Yes but I was just doing to to mess with you, besides, any buckling spring is amazing either way.

2. Magic


----------



## JayKthnx

technically, she doesn't have it yet. I believe she has ordered a unicomp model m though.

capacitive springs are the same as the model m switches, but with a capacitive tab at the end of the hammer instead of a membrane I believe.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hahaha

you guys are awesome.

This is why OCN is the best community ever.


----------



## azianai

Topre > all
and i've tried all the MX switches, i still prefer Red over the other switches
Blues are fine, Clears are nice too, Blacks are too heavy.
Brown feels dirty and scratchy to me

I just prefer a lighter switch, hence why i have a 45g topre.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Can we please drop the religion talk, there's a reason the TOS says the following:
> 
> You may NOT:
> 
> - Partake in discussions about politics, race or religion or promote your own views in this area through any other means
> 
> Lets keep talking about other divisive topics, like why Topre switches are just overpriced rubber domes.
> It's the same reason why Razer, Logitech, and Corsair win all these "best mechanical keyboard on the market" contests on websites like Lifehacker. They're mediocre, but readily available, well marketed, and from "1337" brands, so people buy into them when they're mediocre at best. There's always voting behavior dictated by post hoc rationalization, nostalgia (that's often a flawed memory), and so on.
> 
> I honestly think Clears would be much more popular if they were readily available and Topre would be more popular if it was cheaper and more readily available. Of course, I also think Blues are incredibly overrated. If I wanted a clicky switch, I'd go Model F buckling spring since Blues are just an inferior clicky switch when compared to buckling springs in a metal case with a metal backplate.
> 
> That said, just because something is voted the best by ignorant doesn't mean it's bad, it just means that the most readily available decent option that people have tried won. It only really becomes an issue when people who haven't tried any alternatives start to parade one win like that as the absolute truth.


I totally agree. I wouldn't buy a buckling spring though ... Some buy just for nostalgia but i won't because I don't buy into periodic stuff ... Don't want to deal with the possibility of a fluke
That's why i'm saying Clears are way better than Browns and Greens way better than Blues. And that's also why i'm buying a green keyboard ... Clears have a low amount of existence sadly
Topres definitely get my vote as BETTER than membranes but not as good as a cherry mechanical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I really love it when those kinds of people don't even know about filcos, duckys, hhkb's, etc. turns their whole world upside-down when I bring them into the convo.
> 
> on a side note, does anyone know of logitech campaigning the g510 as a mechy kb? I've had at least 3 different people tell me they have mechy's, then tell me they have the g510. I ask if they have a screen or not at the top of the deck and they say yes, effectively eliminating the g710+ being mistaken for the g510. then I try to explain that it's a rubber dome and they'll argue until they're blue in the face or I lose interest.


It's not worth arguing with straw mans for you will never win. I either mean straw man arguments or idiots ...


----------



## zflamewing

Doesn't legacy buckling spring boards have some oddities that make connecting to USB tricky? At some point I want to try Clears and Blacks. I've tried Reds and Browns a fair bit but currently prefer greens and blues. Based on the fact I am trending toward click action switches I'm not sure I'd like torpe though I'd be willing to try one if I could without a serious investment in one. Has anyone seen a back lit MX board with costar stabs. and not Cherry stabs.?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Doesn't legacy buckling spring boards have some oddities that make connecting to USB tricky? At some point I want to try Clears and Blacks. I've tried Reds and Browns a fair bit but currently prefer greens and blues. Based on the fact I am trending toward click action switches I'm not sure I'd like torpe though I'd be willing to try one if I could without a serious investment in one. Has anyone seen a back lit MX board with costar stabs. and not Cherry stabs.?


At least for me nope. The way you used "stabs" instead of "stabilizers" makes me feel like you have flown airplanes







"Check flaps and stabs. Left and right"


----------



## zflamewing

I haven't flown planes yet but my Grand Father was an Aeronautical Engineer and flew as a hobby.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> *It's the same reason why Razer, Logitech, and Corsair win all these "best mechanical keyboard on the market" contests* on websites like Lifehacker. They're mediocre, but readily available, well marketed, and from "1337" brands, so people buy into them when they're mediocre at best. There's always voting behavior dictated by post hoc rationalization, nostalgia (that's often a flawed memory), and so on.
> 
> I honestly think Clears would be much more popular if they were readily available and Topre would be more popular if it was cheaper and more readily available. Of course, I also think Blues are incredibly overrated. If I wanted a clicky switch, I'd go Model F buckling spring since Blues are just an inferior clicky switch when compared to buckling springs in a metal case with a metal backplate.
> 
> That said, just because something is voted the best by ignorant doesn't mean it's bad, it just means that the most readily available decent option that people have tried won. It only really becomes an issue when people who haven't tried any alternatives start to parade one win like that as the absolute truth.


It's an unfortunate reality that usually the companies with the best marketing team often get the best reputation.

It goes along with fanboys in general--I remember someone asking for a product (forget if it was PSU or keyboard or what) they needed, but it HAD to be Corsair.
Why? Why not just go with the product with the best price to performance ratio or from the company with the best reputation?
Corsair doesn't even have a great reliability factor anymore compared to lots of companies. They're fairly solid all over (though overpriced), but there are often better alternatives in each category.

I'm just giving this as an example, but it goes along with why people would buy a Razer Black Widow over a Ducky. They haven't heard of Ducky, and Razer is 1337, so I have to go with them! lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Has anyone seen a back lit MX board with costar stabs. and not Cherry stabs.?


My mionix zibal 60 is a costar backlit board.

its actually kinda nice, I put some reds in mine, and i'm trying to figure it out, but something about the case design makes reds much quieter and more solid feeling than they do on my qfr's

I popped it open to change the switches and its pretty solidly built.


----------



## HPE1000

^ I think I remember linus always said that was his favorite keyboard a couple years ago.

I am going to lose my mind over this keyboard

I would need to do a bit of touchup paint on a couple corners but nothing I am too worried about. The end connector is a little bashed up but it seems okay.


----------



## Jixr

linus's opinion has no affect on me, espc over mechanical keyboards. his show is nothing but typical gamer bro hardware.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> It's an unfortunate reality that usually the companies with the best marketing team often get the best reputation.
> 
> It goes along with fanboys in general--I remember someone asking for a product (forget if it was PSU or keyboard or what) they needed, but it HAD to be Corsair.
> Why? Why not just go with the product with the best price to performance ratio or from the company with the best reputation?
> Corsair doesn't even have a great reliability factor anymore compared to lots of companies. They're fairly solid all over (though overpriced), but there are often better alternatives in each category.
> 
> I'm just giving this as an example, but it goes along with why people would buy a Razer Black Widow over a Ducky. They haven't heard of Ducky, and Razer is 1337, so I have to go with them! lol


The only thing Corsair that is objectively better than the alternatives is the Neutron SSD, and that's because of the awesome controller. Everything else? They're like the Bose or Apple of components: good quality, but overpriced. I can't stand the really "modern" angular keyboards though. I like my Rosewill board: it's nice, minimalist, and is bright white. As long as it works, I couldn't care much less. If I were dropping the big bucks, Ducky and Filco, possibly WASD too, would be my choices thanks to durability. Maybe I'm weird, but I like my gadgets to last long after the next model comes out (hi there, Sandy Bridge and Phenom users!). Cooler Master sounds like they have a much better reputation, here at least, thanks to the price and build quality.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> linus's opinion has no affect on me, espc over mechanical keyboards. his show is nothing but typical gamer bro hardware.


Kinda, I can assure you I am not subscribed for any of the keyboard stuff from him









I still enjoy his videos though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> linus's opinion has no affect on me, espc over mechanical keyboards. his show is nothing but typical gamer bro hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda, I can assure you I am not subscribed for any of the keyboard stuff from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still enjoy his videos though.
Click to expand...

Samesies.

And he has done videos on Ducky and Filco as well, to be fair.


----------



## Paradigm84

Fellow keyboard nerds, I require your expertise.

As I'm sure you all know the CM Storm Trigger is built by Costar but uses Cherry stabilisers to accommodate the backlighting. My question is, is the build quality of the Trigger on par with the XT and Rapid, two other Costar boards? (although the XT and Rapid have Costar stabilisers instead of Cherry obviously).


----------



## Jixr

yeah, if thats his favorite keyboard ( note its in the $150 price range ) then he is as dumb as he looks considering I could list a billion things wrong with the keyboard, and $150 puts me in custom QFR territory, or some stock filcos, duckys, etc.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fellow keyboard nerds, I require your expertise.
> 
> As I'm sure you all know the CM Storm Trigger is built by Costar but uses Cherry stabilisers to accommodate the backlighting. My question is, is the build quality of the Trigger on par with the XT and Rapid, two other Costar boards? (although the XT and Rapid have Costar stabilisers instead of Cherry obviously).


I have a green MX trigger
to be honest, I'm not a big fan of CM keyboard. I like heavy keyboards so that it wont wobble around as I type ; the keyboard also still have a bit of flex

nevertheless I still prefer my trigger compare to my QFR, its a better built imo and those curves and attention to details are quite good

You'll get usb ports and macro though software wise, its not that amazing


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fellow keyboard nerds, I require your expertise.
> 
> As I'm sure you all know the CM Storm Trigger is built by Costar but uses Cherry stabilisers to accommodate the backlighting. My question is, is the build quality of the Trigger on par with the XT and Rapid, two other Costar boards? (although the XT and Rapid have Costar stabilisers instead of Cherry obviously).


I don't think I've tried the Trigger, so I can't help you out there, but costar isn't the be all end all of quality. I think what's more important is which factory the board was made in. Costar has some pretty shoddy factories that push out boards with rather piss poor quality issues/standards.

That said, if the stars allign and they used a good factory for the board, I'm interested in whoever has experience with a trigger to lend their insight on the quality of the board although I have to say, probably not for me since it's way too gamerific looking and all that CM branding is a turn off.


----------



## HPE1000

My brother has had one for a year, no problems at all. Not my type of board though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey what's up guys!

I should be receiving the PX-5000 for review:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perixx-PX-5000-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B00BM7OG6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386693879&sr=8-1&keywords=perixx+5000

Mech cherry Black switches.
Will be interesting to put it up against my G710+ (brown switches) and see its gaming performance.

I'll let you know when I have it and my thoughts of the KB itself!


----------



## Paradigm84

You shouldn't see any difference in gaming, mechanical keyboards offer minimal to zero tangible benefit in games.

EDIT: Now that the KOTM prizes are being sent out, we need to formalise the process of claiming your prize if you win.

To claim your prize, send me a PM with the following info if you win, so the staff can organise your prize.
Quote:


> Competition thread link:
> Prize Won:
> Full OCN Username:
> Full Name:
> Full Address & Post/Zip Code:
> Tankguys Email Address:
> (*NOTE*) Physical Prize Winners must create a Tankguys account and fill out their full name and shipping info.
> https://www.tankguys.com/customer/account/login/


In addition to this, please also include a link to the post where I declare you the winner for my benefit, to make verifying you as a winner easier.









All this info will be put in the club OP.

Oh and it probably goes without saying, but I'll mention it anyway, if you try to claim a prize when you're not due one you'll be banned from all future KOTM competitions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You shouldn't see any difference in gaming, mechanical keyboards offer minimal to zero tangible benefit in games.


by that statement - do you mean mech keyboards vs normal gaming keyboards?
If so I would highly disagree.

Other than that - mech vs mech - again I would disagree.
A blue switch or black switch is much harder to press down than a brown or red switch.
This would change the FEEL of the keyboard and thus the experience of the game with that certain keyboard.


----------



## Simca

Blue switches are pretty easy to press unless you're so weak you can't rip toilet paper to wipe your own bottom.









That said blues are 5g heavier to press than reds and browns, so watchu' tawkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> by that statement - do you mean mech keyboards vs normal gaming keyboards?
> If so I would highly disagree.
> 
> Other than that - mech vs mech - again I would disagree.
> A blue switch or black switch is much harder to press down than a brown or red switch.
> This would change the FEEL of the keyboard and thus the experience of the game with that certain keyboard.


To clarify my point, you shouldn't expect to see any improvement in how well you do in games just because you're using a mechanical keyboard. Mechanical keyboards offer several advantages over rubber dome keyboards, but despite what certain gaming peripherals companies would have you believe, making you better at the game isn't one of them.

Also MX Blues aren't that much heavier than MX Browns or even MX Reds.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> To clarify my point, you shouldn't expect to see any improvement in how well you do in games just because you're using a mechanical keyboard. Mechanical keyboards offer several advantages over rubber dome keyboards, but despite what certain gaming peripherals companies would have you believe, making you better at the game isn't one of them.
> 
> Also MX Blues aren't that much heavier than MX Browns or even MX Reds.


I disagree.
Coming from a membrane keyboard, moving to a mechnical keyboard, my precision and more so Nkeyrollover feature that the mech have completely changed my gaming experience.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I disagree.
> Coming from a membrane keyboard, moving to a mechnical keyboard, my precision and more so Nkeyrollover feature that the mech have completely changed my gaming experience.


What games are you playing where you need to press more than 6 keys at once?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What games are you playing where you need to press more than 6 keys at once?


BF4 & BF3.

With my membrane kb, I often found myself stop running as it couldn't deal with the key presses at the same time.
Say: WA+SHIFT+SPACE (that's only four - yet I noted problems there)


----------



## Simca

Never had any problems gaming on my G15.

I could press shift, C, up, right and E at the same time no problem. I don't think I've ever needed to press more than that ever.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I disagree.
> Coming from a membrane keyboard, moving to a mechnical keyboard, my precision and more so Nkeyrollover feature that the mech have completely changed my gaming experience.


That improvement you speak of seems to boil down to the increase in key rollover, a feature not exclusive to mechanical keyboards.

You may enjoy playing games more on the mechanical keyboard, that's not what I'm arguing, what I'm arguing is that mechanical keyboards won't make you a better player.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My mionix zibal 60 is a costar backlit board.
> 
> its actually kinda nice, I put some reds in mine, and i'm trying to figure it out, but something about the case design makes reds much quieter and more solid feeling than they do on my qfr's
> 
> I popped it open to change the switches and its pretty solidly built.


Max Keyboards use modified Costar stabilizers on their Nighthawk line, at least.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I am going to turn a damaged QFR top into a little christmas tree today, put some keycaps on it for ornaments and such. Should be fun










Hope it works though


----------



## Simca

Pics


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pics


If it works lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Huehuehuehue.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Huehuehuehue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simca

That is the cutest thing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*












I don't have enough keycaps or materials to make anything good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just like the heart one haha


----------



## geogga

Never had any problems with my old hp membrane keyboard, could press many buttons at a time, now switched to the ducky YOTS in blues. I wanna try browns, maybe that'll be my next keyboard. I can't find any great looking and solid keyboards. Topres and leopads are quite expensive, and I thought my YOTS was expensive...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just like the heart one haha


I got 3 from techkeys.us.


----------



## Jixr

i have one, but want some more, and some halves and empties


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got 3 from techkeys.us.


http://techkeys.us/collections/keys

some really fun ones there


----------



## Simca

The Vegas Dice Set, Zelda Heart Keys and maybe Breaking Bad Keys are the only ones worth buying for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://techkeys.us/collections/keys
> 
> some really fun ones there


Yep, that's the site.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The Vegas Dice Set, Zelda Heart Keys and maybe Breaking Bad Keys are the only ones worth buying for me.


I have the Breaking Bad ones aswell, haven't got any new novelty keycaps in a while though.


----------



## Simca

I'll never buy those keys sadly as I think they ultimately detract from a set style. I like my keys to be rather uniform.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Huehuehuehue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You silly Brit









I like it!


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys, just want to express my love for the cherry mx browns. I have been using them since friday and man have I grown to love them. Damn I love this feel. Best decision ever going from mx blacks to mx browns. From typing to gaming, simply amazing. Peace.


----------



## Simca

~Whisper in the wind~ That'sbecauseyouliketactileclickyswitchessssssssssssssss


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Guys, just want to express my love for the cherry mx browns. I have been using them since friday and man have I grown to love them. Damn I love this feel. Best decision ever going from mx blacks to mx browns. From typing to gaming, simply amazing. Peace.


WOOHOO another browner! What keyboard?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> WOOHOO another browner! What keyboard?


Ducky shine 3 full size green leds. Ordered the one with blue leds,so was pissed at first when I opened the delivery. But I've grown to like the poisonous green, it is really nice on full brightness, fits the snake on the spacebar too.

But still swapping it out for a blue one, since my mouse is a deathadder with blue leds. Love how they go together, ducky's snake and razer's snake. Also going to TKL, and ordered a ducky wrist rest with it. But now I'm hesitating if I won't like the green led better and the full size because it gives a bigger playing field for the leds, especially for the mode when you press a key waves of light start rolling to each side: amazing! FedEx already made the package ready for shipment though so we'll see. I always can get an extra







Also does anyone have a ducky shine 3 mini here? They look awesome. Want to try that out too or a poker II. 60 % looks so clean but I don't know if it is that practical for gaming.


----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: Warning: Super 1337!






Spoiler: Warning: You can't handle this






Spoiler: Warning: Don't do it!






Spoiler: Warning: :(


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


^


----------



## Wakalakaz

Probably a silly question, butttttt, is it possible ot replace the key caps on my razer blackwidow with these replacement keys from corsair: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/keyboard-parts/corsair-vengeance-k60-replacement-key-switches.html

What it boils down to is i want to add a couple keys that feel different on my fingers so that my fingers don't get lost when playing league. I have a nasty habit of accidentally flashing instead of hitting s for stop lol.

2 main questions:
1. Is it possible to swotch out keys on the razer blackwidow?
2. Are there any keycaps i can buy that have a different texture for my fingers to differentiate from other keys?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JayKthnx

blackwidow should still be cherry mx switches, same as the k60. keycaps will be perfectly compatible between both decks. you can also get caps from many other keycap resellers, if you'd like.


----------



## Krullmeister

Should work, looks like they have the same size modifiers but hard to say from just pictures


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Probably a silly question, butttttt, is it possible ot replace the key caps on my razer blackwidow with these replacement keys from corsair: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/keyboard-parts/corsair-vengeance-k60-replacement-key-switches.html
> 
> What it boils down to is i want to add a couple keys that feel different on my fingers so that my fingers don't get lost when playing league. I have a nasty habit of accidentally flashing instead of hitting s for stop lol.
> 
> 2 main questions:
> 1. Is it possible to swotch out keys on the razer blackwidow?
> 2. Are there any keycaps i can buy that have a different texture for my fingers to differentiate from other keys?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


http://bit.ly/18SQeHQ There ya go









Yes, yes you can. Many places sell them, it just uses standard MX keycaps


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Probably a silly question, butttttt, is it possible ot replace the key caps on my razer blackwidow with these replacement keys from corsair: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/keyboard-parts/corsair-vengeance-k60-replacement-key-switches.html
> 
> What it boils down to is i want to add a couple keys that feel different on my fingers so that my fingers don't get lost when playing league. I have a nasty habit of accidentally flashing instead of hitting s for stop lol.
> 
> 2 main questions:
> 1. Is it possible to swotch out keys on the razer blackwidow?
> 2. Are there any keycaps i can buy that have a different texture for my fingers to differentiate from other keys?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> blackwidow should still be cherry mx switches, same as the k60. keycaps will be perfectly compatible between both decks. you can also get caps from many other keycap resellers, if you'd like.


Don't be so quick to say they will work. They're both Cherry MX, but the sizes of some of the keys (including the spacebar) are different.





If you compare the bottom rows, the Alt keys are smaller on the K60 (1.25 compared to 1.5 on the BW), which by extension means the spacebar is bigger (6.5 on the K60 compared to 6 on the BWU). They won't be compatible.

As for textured keycaps, WASD offers several textured options.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Naga Epic just got here. 6 more days until I can order my buckling spring keyboard.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The only thing Corsair that is objectively better than the alternatives is the Neutron SSD, and that's because of the awesome controller. Everything else? They're like the Bose or Apple of components: good quality, but overpriced. I can't stand the really "modern" angular keyboards though. I like my Rosewill board: it's nice, minimalist, and is bright white. As long as it works, I couldn't care much less. If I were dropping the big bucks, Ducky and Filco, possibly WASD too, would be my choices thanks to durability. Maybe I'm weird, but I like my gadgets to last long after the next model comes out (hi there, Sandy Bridge and Phenom users!). Cooler Master sounds like they have a much better reputation, here at least, thanks to the price and build quality.


Well here's my beef with Corsair. The neutron GTX costs as much as a M5Pro (which is significantly faster) and isn't as good.
Keyboards? Nope. I think they're overpriced. Cases? Overpriced with poor quality (I.E. the 750D which @fido thinks is a really good case and that cases shouldn't be bought by quality. Come on.) 540D has some glaring issues with it and the users just brush off my opinion as "It's YOUR opinion"
Speakers? nope. Just as overpriced as Logitech is. Nothing from them catches my eye, if ever.

I would say they're more like B&O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Samesies.
> 
> And he has done videos on Ducky and Filco as well, to be fair.


I quit watching him after i see how his channel gone northwards of the gamer bro hardware community. His videos are no longer entertaining :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't think I've tried the Trigger, so I can't help you out there, but costar isn't the be all end all of quality. I think what's more important is which factory the board was made in. Costar has some pretty shoddy factories that push out boards with rather piss poor quality issues/standards.
> 
> That said, if the stars allign and they used a good factory for the board, I'm interested in whoever has experience with a trigger to lend their insight on the quality of the board although I have to say, probably not for me since it's way too gamerific looking and all that CM branding is a turn off.


I agree on that. The original RK9000 was nearly a case of when all the stars align but too bad some moron decided glue is not necessary on the USB headers. Oh god
That said though after a few months i stopped hearing my RK9000 expanding and contracting. Is that supposed to not happen to something with a metal backplate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> by that statement - do you mean mech keyboards vs normal gaming keyboards?
> If so I would highly disagree.
> 
> Other than that - mech vs mech - again I would disagree.
> A blue switch or black switch is much harder to press down than a brown or red switch.
> This would change the FEEL of the keyboard and thus the experience of the game with that certain keyboard.


Lol ... blue ... It's only as stiff as a brown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF4 & BF3.
> 
> With my membrane kb, I often found myself stop running as it couldn't deal with the key presses at the same time.
> Say: WA+SHIFT+SPACE (that's only four - yet I noted problems there)


I haven't seen myself use more than 2 keys in Battlefail 3 (Yes it was teething with problems originally) and I'm a rather established gamer. Although I use a entirely different nick when gaming. I'm just not the same person on the web


----------



## Simca

Kind of an out of place question for this thread, but since it was brought up, what don't you like about the 750D? I liked that case and planned to purchase it very soon. What about it is low quality? Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to go further on in this thread with this discussion.


----------



## Paradigm84

Massdrop just had a few sets of Vortex doubleshot PBT keycaps on sale with free US shipping within 24 hours for $33, not surprisingly they went super quick.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I haven't seen myself use more than 2 keys in Battlefail 3 (Yes it was teething with problems originally) and I'm a rather established gamer. Although I use a entirely different nick when gaming. I'm just not the same person on the web


2 keys only? Can't agree there, but each to their own lol.


----------



## BakerMan1971

As a C70 vengeance owner I would say quality is excellent, my only gripe being a lack of locking system for the bottom filters
and only an issue when moving the case.
Quick fix was some electricians tape to hold them in place, (ghetto mod







)

Of course, as I have said before, people generally don't bother to join in forums to praise their purchases, but they love to vent their spleen when things aren't quite right, so it is always very easy to dig up negative posts on any product.


----------



## Selquist979

okay ? time again. Cannot for the life of me figure out if NumLock key is considered a "row1" key.
Thanks.

Edit: I'm a dummy







just looked further and it was listed in the keycap description.... sorry for the post!


----------



## drBlahMan

*Simca, HPE1000,* & *Paradign84*...

Because of you *3*, I've just bought laser-etched, green 104-key Cherry MX Keycap set







...Kind of pricey but that's alright with me...I just wanna put some more *QUACK* into the *Ducky*









*Thanks again*


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Massdrop just had a few sets of Vortex doubleshot PBT keycaps on sale with free US shipping within 24 hours for $33, not surprisingly they went super quick.


Yeah, saw those, really considered buying them...but didn't. Weren't they on sale for much longer than 24 hours though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2 keys only? Can't agree there, but each to their own lol.


2 keys is light indeed. Any real gamer is typically going to have 3 keys pressed at once. That's 2 directional keys and a sprint (shift) or C (crouch) key. Rarely you'll get 4 keys pressed at the same time, and even rare 5, it's basically impossible to use more than 5 keys at once since your other hand is on the mouse and I don't think any keys you press on the mouse count as keys on your keyboard for key rollover?

That said I agree with paradigm that a mechanical keyboard shouldn't in any way affect your gaming experience unless you were on a BAD keyboard. Even a $20 logitech keyboard should give you what you need for gaming. I simply can't agree that mech makes gaming easier...but I'm also of the opinion that a linear key doesn't necessarily make gaming easier either. Maybe fractionally better, but not worth getting a worse key switch for that IMO if you like tactile keys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> *Simca, HPE1000, *& *Paradign84*...
> 
> Because of you *3*, I've just bought laser-etched, green 104-key Cherry MX Keycap set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kind of pricey but that's alright with me...I just wanna put some more *QUACK* into the *Ducky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, which set?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> okay ? time again. Cannot for the life of me figure out if NumLock key is considered a "row1" key.
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I'm a dummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just looked further and it was listed in the keycap description.... sorry for the post!


For future reference, the top two rows are R4 (F keys and numbers), then the qwerty row is R3, asdf row is R2 and the bottom two are R1.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Simca, HPE1000, & Paradigm84...
> 
> Because of you 3, I've just bought laser-etched, green 104-key Cherry MX Keycap set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Kind of pricey but that's alright with me...I just wanna put some more QUACK into the Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Nice, post pics when they keycaps arrive.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, saw those, really considered buying them...but didn't. Weren't they on sale for much longer than 24 hours though?


They were left over from a previous groupbuy, not sure how long they were up for today, but when I checked there were 3 sets left and those sold in minutes.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Even a $20 logitech keyboard should give you what you need for gaming. \


I have to disagree with that part. A lot of cheaper logitech boards don't allow the shift and space button to be registered at the same time. I know my k740 did not


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I have to disagree with that part. A lot of cheaper logitech boards don't allow the shift and space button to be registered at the same time. I know my k740 did not


They don't even have to be cheaper. Any board from them that doesn't advertise "anti-ghosting" or a high rollover is going to have 2KRO. I haven't payed attention to logitechs boards in a year or two, but their old g15 or whatever had the LCD screen had a 2KRO despite costing over $100.

2KRO means in the worst case scenario, after holding two keys down, the third key you try to press won't register. Depending on the board, you will be able to get more keys pressed down if they are the right ones


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2 keys only? Can't agree there, but each to their own lol.


At the same time your example wasn't completely realistic. Strafing doesn't apply to frostbite engine so there's not really a reason to press WA when you're moving/jumping. W+Shift+Space is usually going to be the most keys you'll be using at the same time with Battlefield. 6KRO is enough....you only have 5 fingers on your hand lol NKRO is more 1337 gamer marketing to me


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They don't even have to be cheaper. Any board from them that doesn't advertise "anti-ghosting" or a high rollover is going to have 2KRO. I haven't payed attention to logitechs boards in a year or two, but their old g15 or whatever had the LCD screen had a 2KRO despite costing over $100.
> 
> 2KRO means in the worst case scenario, after holding two keys down, the third key you try to press won't register. Depending on the board, you will be able to get more keys pressed down if they are the right ones


The k740 could use 4 key rollover I believe... but you could not do shift and space at the same time and have both register. It was frustrating for bf3.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> The k740 could use 4 key rollover I believe... but you could not do shift and space at the same time and have both register. It was frustrating for bf3.


The keyrollover rating refers to the worst case scenario, not the best. So on a 2KRO board, you will be able to press 4 keys in some cases, but in at least one case holding two keys won't let a third be pressed.

The cheapest keyboard with "good" rollover I know of is the Microsoft Sidewinder x4. It's $40 and lets you press 26 keys, making it usable for some two player game on the same keyboard with both hands for each person.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The keyrollover rating refers to the worst case scenario, not the best. So on a 2KRO board, you will be able to press 4 keys in some cases, but in at least one case holding two keys won't let a third be pressed.
> 
> The cheapest keyboard with "good" rollover I know of is the Microsoft Sidewinder x4. It's $40 and lets you press 26 keys, making it usable for some two player game on the same keyboard with both hands for each person.


Yes I understand that, but the k740 does not allow the shift and space button to be used simultaneously, it does not matter about the rest of the keys pressed.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well here's my beef with Corsair. The neutron GTX costs as much as a M5Pro (which is significantly faster) and isn't as good.
> Keyboards? Nope. I think they're overpriced. Cases? Overpriced with poor quality (I.E. the 750D which @fido thinks is a really good case and that cases shouldn't be bought by quality. Come on.) 540D has some glaring issues with it and the users just brush off my opinion as "It's YOUR opinion"
> Speakers? nope. Just as overpriced as Logitech is. Nothing from them catches my eye, if ever.
> 
> I would say they're more like B&O
> 
> I quit watching him after i see how his channel gone northwards of the gamer bro hardware community. His videos are no longer entertaining :\


You, you I like.

And you have to admit, Linus is still much much better than the likes of Logan at TekSyndicate/whatevertheheckhe'scallingitnow. And, IMO at least, I would rather watch his reviews than Tiny Tom Logan's, which are 1hr of content that could easily be done in 30 minutes, 20 minutes if you got rid of all his belching.

Even with all his gamer bro videos, he does have some amusing or good stuff every now and then.


----------



## HPE1000

It's just perfect and the 1st picture didn't do it justice


----------



## Sniping

Very cool DIY!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice, which set?


I had used the customizer on this link... http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/104-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html#ad-image-0

green keycaps / classic layout / classic function keys / blank OS key

I only plan to use the WASD keys & other particular keys...I'll put the keys I don't plan to use in storage...maybe install them on the Black Widow that I gave to my son









After taking a 2nd look, I realize that these might not be laser sketch but no prob as long as the letters don't wear out fast.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's just perfect and the 1st picture didn't do it justice


That looks deadly.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I have to disagree with that part. A lot of cheaper logitech boards don't allow the shift and space button to be registered at the same time. I know my k740 did not


I guess it depends on the keyboard itself. I bought some no name logitech keyboard and a no name microsoft keyboard a few years ago when I didn't care about my keyboard and they both did excellent for me in games. They were absolute crap, but they never held me back from pressing all the buttons I've needed to.


----------



## zemco999

Can you make it into an arrow and kill the dome KBs?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice, post pics when they keycaps arrive.


Will do


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Kind of an out of place question for this thread, but since it was brought up, what don't you like about the 750D? I liked that case and planned to purchase it very soon. What about it is low quality? Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to go further on in this thread with this discussion.


I have a 750D and honestly don't get all of the negativity towards it. It's not case labs quality but it's not case labs money either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I guess it depends on the keyboard itself. I bought some no name logitech keyboard and a no name microsoft keyboard a few years ago when I didn't care about my keyboard and they both did excellent for me in games. They were absolute crap, but they never held me back from pressing all the buttons I've needed to.


They were probably 2KRO boards, but didn't lock up in the keys you happened to use.

I used to play Tony Hawk a ton on the PC, before mech keyboards "took off". Since that game would use both hands on the keyboard, lockups were pretty common... and if a gaming board did have any "anti ghosting" it actually worked worse, since the stuff they did highlighted the WASD cluster and made everything else worse.

I bought my original Deck purely because it was the only keyboard out that I could find with NKRO. I didn't even know or care that it was mechanical at the time







. Realistically 6KRO is plenty for almost every case, and 12KRO is enough for anyone. I still don't recommend 2KRO boards for anyone, just on the chance they want to play a game that needs more and the keyboard holds them back.


----------



## JayKthnx

not 100% on topic but just found out I won a ducky omg mousepad. lol


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> not 100% on topic but just found out I won a ducky omg mousepad. lol


congratz, still searching for a stylish mousepad. Have the Qck+ right now but it is huge and absorbs dust quite easily.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's just perfect and the 1st picture didn't do it justice


o.o hope you never fall on that by mistake !


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, saw those, really considered buying them...but didn't. Weren't they on sale for much longer than 24 hours though?
> 2 keys is light indeed. Any real gamer is typically going to have 3 keys pressed at once. That's 2 directional keys and a sprint (shift) or C (crouch) key. Rarely you'll get 4 keys pressed at the same time, and even rare 5, it's basically impossible to use more than 5 keys at once since your other hand is on the mouse and I don't think any keys you press on the mouse count as keys on your keyboard for key rollover?
> 
> That said I agree with paradigm that a mechanical keyboard shouldn't in any way affect your gaming experience unless you were on a BAD keyboard. Even a $20 logitech keyboard should give you what you need for gaming. I simply can't agree that mech makes gaming easier...but I'm also of the opinion that a linear key doesn't necessarily make gaming easier either. Maybe fractionally better, but not worth getting a worse key switch for that IMO if you like tactile keys.


I'm just a very fast fingered player. I hop from one to the other simply because i am used to hitting only 2 keys :\ For 5 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You, you I like.
> 
> And you have to admit, Linus is still much much better than the likes of Logan at TekSyndicate/whatevertheheckhe'scallingitnow. And, IMO at least, I would rather watch his reviews than Tiny Tom Logan's, which are 1hr of content that could easily be done in 30 minutes, 20 minutes if you got rid of all his belching.
> 
> Even with all his gamer bro videos, he does have some amusing or good stuff every now and then.


I agree. Teksyndicate sucks to the core of the earth and for tiny tom logan i just fall asleep every time i attempt to watch any of his videos :|
Amusing? Maybe once in a while. His jokes are pretty dry. Slick is far more hilarious though LOL


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm just a very fast fingered player. I hop from one to the other simply because i am used to hitting only 2 keys :\ For 5 years.
> I agree. Teksyndicate sucks to the core of the earth and for tiny tom logan i just fall asleep every time i attempt to watch any of his videos :|
> Amusing? Maybe once in a while. His jokes are pretty dry. Slick is far more hilarious though LOL


Hey, what is it that you don't like about Tek Syndicate? I quite like their vids, especially the macro shots of the hardware. Beautiful. I feel linus is more commercial, calling overviews reviews and such, not really in depth. I like Slick though, and their WAN show is pretty awesome too. The mech boards seems to get a lot of attention right now from LinusTechTips and TekSyndicate. Hopefully this incentivises the manufacturers to come up with even nicer keyboards







God I love typing on these browns.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know where I can buy a custom filco cable that won't cost an arm and a leg after shipping?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I have a 750D and honestly don't get all of the negativity towards it. It's not case labs quality but it's not case labs money either.


I agree, i have the baby brother a 350D and im fine with it.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey, what is it that you don't like about Tek Syndicate? I quite like their vids, especially the macro shots of the hardware. Beautiful. I feel linus is more commercial, calling overviews reviews and such, not really in depth. I like Slick though, and their WAN show is pretty awesome too. The mech boards seems to get a lot of attention right now from LinusTechTips and TekSyndicate. Hopefully this incentivises the manufacturers to come up with even nicer keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love typing on these browns.


Logan is straight up incompetent. He's done reviews whose methodologies were fundamentally flawed in a way that anyone who has worked with computers should have immediately seen. He routinely gets impossible results or results that contradict other professional reviewers and competent user reviews (like saying the Dark Knight II beat out the H100 by something like 5-10C and his AMD vs Intel reviews), then claims everyone who contradicts him is wrong or in bed with a competing company. He gives horrible advice that can ruin your components, like telling people to lap an HDT style heatsink. Then there's the personal. I find him to be obnoxious and unprofessional.

Linus is definitely more commercial, but every now and then he still does some good reviews. He'll bust out some good video card or CPU reviews sometimes and do some interesting other reviews, like his CLC shootout with the H220. He's not perfect, of course, and I do have issues with his methods sometimes, like when he had a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E and H100i comparison and stuck 120mm Noctua fans on both when the Thermalright fans were just as quiet and performed better on the heatsink.

And, honestly, I think it was Slick who really got Linus talking more about mechanical keyboards. That seems to be his little area that he really loves.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy a custom filco cable that won't cost an arm and a leg after shipping?


You want a sleeved one?
if so just make one yourself, $10 and done.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You want a sleeved one?
> if so just make one yourself, $10 and done.


If I could find out where to get just a couple filco end pieces I would consider it.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy a custom filco cable that won't cost an arm and a leg after shipping?


Pexon PCs and mimic cables both have pretty fair pricing depending on your location considering the labor required to sleeve the filco cable tbh. It's not as cut and dry as a lot of other keyboards since filcos don't terminate at the shell with a USB mini or anything like that.


----------



## JayKthnx

Why reinvent the wheel with the filco connection? Replace the USB plug. Very easy to find those for cheap. That's what I'm doing for sleeving my ducky cables.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If I could find out where to get just a couple filco end pieces I would consider it.


Hit me up, I should have the stuff you need to make your own or to make your own removable cable.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Hit me up, I should have the stuff you need to make your own or to make your own removable cable.


Sounds good, Ideally is it possibly to just make a break away short cable that would let me continue using my usb cable for the poker? I like being able to just use a single cable.

This cable


Also I don't want a ferrite bead thing on it at all.


----------



## Jixr

you can solder can't you?

snip, sleeve, solder and done. cake.

In fact, I should do one of mine when I get home,


----------



## HPE1000

I can solder, yes.


----------



## nubbinator

Doubt it. I've never been able to find Mini B female wire terminated connectors, just Micro. You either need to do a Filco cable or make a removable with Micro. Pexxon's cables may be Mini B, but I think they're Micro as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Full cable it is then, I will message you hopefully by the end of the week, that is when the seller should be ready to sell me the filco.


----------



## Jixr

and you can always get those little cable hook things you stick to your desk, that way you can have them out of the way and pull them out when you swap boards. ( I use those things like crazy )


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and you can always get those little cable hook things you stick to your desk, that way you can have them out of the way and pull them out when you swap boards. ( I use those things like crazy )


Sounds ingenious. I kinda and kinda don't get what those things are. Could you link me something? It sounds usable for swapping mice also?

Other than that, looking at Topres, mainly the Realforce 104U 55g. I heard they are less mushy than the 45g, and less easier to press if you rest your hands if you semi-heavily rest your fingers on the keys, which I do when gaming.

I don't like HHK2 because there is no control key? Searched online for a reason but can't find any, plus they seem overly expensive. Use them a lot for games(crouching)

Ek has the RF 104U 45g ones, but no 55g. The internet has no 55g 104U strangely or maybe I'm looking at the wrong things. Haven't checked much on classified on GH.
EK also has the 87U 55g in both white and black, might invest in that









I have the ducky YOTS in blues, and slightly gotten adjusted to them. I always bottom out so the 55g Topres will seem like better choice than 45g. Topres have that interesting sound when typing, that infamous "thok" Which I slightly love. Thanks to this guy who has a website for reviewing Topres, like the website is, "mri-something". Too many times have I researched for weeks and been extra picky and precise for items that I eventually love.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Pexon PCs and mimic cables both have pretty fair pricing depending on your location considering the labor required to sleeve the filco cable tbh. It's not as cut and dry as a lot of other keyboards since filcos don't terminate at the shell with a USB mini or anything like that.


350D is good and decent. 750D is not, Period


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Pexon PCs and mimic cables both have pretty fair pricing depending on your location considering the labor required to sleeve the filco cable tbh. It's not as cut and dry as a lot of other keyboards since filcos don't terminate at the shell with a USB mini or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 350D is good and decent. 750D is not, Period
Click to expand...

You tend to form very strong opinions don't you?

I'm curious to hear what your beef with the 750D is / if you have used one, but this thread probably isn't the place.

Jixr, thanks for reminding me! I need to get one of those things. I'm always mucking around with cables, that would help for sure.


----------



## Jixr

@ Bonzai and HPE

these things, there are several different types and stuff but i use ones that look like these.

they usually come in a pack of a few, the ones I have come with adhesive backs,

I have a few on my desk, for phone charger, usb plugs, etc.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

I use to have a Meka G1. I see they now offer it illuminated. I almost picked one up. But I don't think I will ever be able to part with my Ducky 9008G2


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> @ Bonzai and HPE
> 
> these things, there are several different types and stuff but i use ones that look like these.
> 
> they usually come in a pack of a few, the ones I have come with adhesive backs,
> 
> I have a few on my desk, for phone charger, usb plugs, etc.


btw to add on top of this, getting a mouse bungie is great too if you want the cable to never "move".
I have one for my mouse obviously, and im thinking of getting one for my keyboard cable as it has a tendency of slipping down the desk (pesky gravity)


----------



## Jixr

I also use them on my night stand to keep my cell phone charger on top of the stand, and also use one to help secure the plug to the wall, my cat likes to play with cables. ( and i've had dead phones because of him pulling the plug out of the walls while playing with the cables )


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Doubt it. I've never been able to find Mini B female wire terminated connectors, just Micro. You either need to do a Filco cable or make a removable with Micro. Pexxon's cables may be Mini B, but I think they're Micro as well.


You could use one of these


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> You could use one of these


You can't solder one of those onto a cable and have a housing for it. That and even trying to solder that to a cable would be incredibly difficult.


----------



## JayKthnx

Could easily do so with a piece of breadboard. I've done tons of projects like that.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Could easily do so with a piece of breadboard. I've done tons of projects like that.


What you're suggesting isn't making a cable that can be swapped then. You're suggesting bridging the Filco Molex connector to a standard USB header, mounting it in the case, and cutting the case so that the cable can plug into that connector without the case blocking the header. It's doable, but we were discussing much simpler fixes for it.


----------



## JayKthnx

from my understanding, what he wanted was a header or something similar installed so he could use the same cable from his poker 2 on this keyboard. I offered a relatively easy solution to accomplish just that. my apologies for adding my two cents on what seemed to be a public discussion.


----------



## HPE1000

I might just end up doing a 6ft one with black paracord, how do you coil a cable though? I just love coiled cables. Coiled or not though, what would the supplies for a 6ft filco cable with black paracord cost?

What I had originally suggested was something like jokriks filco, but I think this is the one with the micro usb break away.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might just end up doing a 6ft one with black paracord, how do you coil a cable though? I just love coiled cables. Coiled or not though, what would the supplies for a 6ft filco cable with black paracord cost?
> 
> What I had originally suggested was something like jokriks filco, but I think this is the one with the micro usb break away.


Coiling cables is a massive PITA. You have to coil the cable around something like a piece of pipe, heat it with a heat gun/paint stripper, and quench it. You may have to coil it, put the paracord on, and repeat the process to get a tighter coil.

If you buy all the parts from it independently, it can easily get up to $30-40 since you'll be dropping $5-10 for each of the three the connectors, ~$1-2 + shipping for the Molex parts for the Filco side, $3.50-5 for the paracord (which is really finnicky and may be too small for some USB cables), however much for a donor cable or two, heatshrink cost, and so on. If you hit someone up like myself, Mimic, paranoid, etc. who has all the parts already, you should be able to do it for $5-10 plus your sleeving.


----------



## Xaero252

If there is enough room somewhere why not go with something from Neutrik; like the options below:
http://www.focusattack.com/cable-connectors/
That's what the custom arcade stick community does, they are quite impressive in durability and versatility. They also make smaller ones, with different interfaces.

Edit:
Or if you wanted to keep things very familiar:
http://www.neutrik.us/en-us/multimedia/usb/


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> If there is enough room somewhere why not go with something from Neutrik; like the options below:
> http://www.focusattack.com/cable-connectors/
> That's what the custom arcade stick community does, they are quite impressive in durability and versatility. They also make smaller ones, with different interfaces.
> 
> Edit:
> Or if you wanted to keep things very familiar:
> http://www.neutrik.us/en-us/multimedia/usb/


I've used those connectors before. very nice quality, though I don't think they would fit well on the back of a filco. not really sure off the top of my head.


----------



## azianai

finally got around to taking a pic of my new 700R


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> finally got around to taking a pic of my new 700R


That clack really match the rest of the keyboard!

@HPE
how did the kishsaver bidding go?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That clack really match the rest of the keyboard!
> 
> @HPE
> how did the kishsaver bidding go?


ends tomorrow at noon, I really don't know if I am going to try, I was telling myself I would bit up to 200 but I really dont even feel like bothering anymore with 2 other people who are just as interested as I am for it bidding as well. I am just anticipating the person who has already messaged me about how much they want it is just going to throw in a high snipe at the last second because they have not bid once yet.

I might just wait and open a WTB thread on gh hoping that someone would want to sell theirs down the road. From what I read it seems like this might be the only dented one in the batch and it is going to go for twice what he sold them for in the first place, I would also need to find some paint to try to touch up the chipped paint on the top of it.

Ugh, I don't know.

The bidding is at 100 euros now which is about 140 and the shipping is going to cost 17 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ends tomorrow at noon, I really don't know if I am going to try, I was telling myself I would bit up to 200 but I really dont even feel like bothering anymore with 2 other people who are just as interested as I am for it bidding as well. I am just anticipating the person who has already messaged me about how much they want it is just going to throw in a high snipe at the last second because they have not bid once yet.
> 
> I might just wait and open a WTB thread on gh hoping that someone would want to sell theirs down the road. From what I read it seems like this might be the only dented one in the batch and it is going to go for twice what he sold them for in the first place, I would also need to find some paint to try to touch up the chipped paint on the top of it.
> 
> Ugh, I don't know.
> 
> The bidding is at 100 euros now which is about 140 and the shipping is going to cost 17 if I remember correctly.


Just set it to the highest price you're willing to pay if that website allows. On ebay you set the maximum you're willing to pay and it just pushes you to the top by $1 until you max out at your maximum bid. So if you put $200 limit and it's at $140. It'll put $141 and you'll be highest bidder. If someone else bids and pushes it to $160 then it'll auto put in $161 for you up to your maximum of $200.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just set it to the highest price you're willing to pay if that website allows. On ebay you set the maximum you're willing to pay and it just pushes you to the top by $1 until you max out at your maximum bid. So if you put $200 limit and it's at $140. It'll put $141 and you'll be highest bidder. If someone else bids and pushes it to $160 then it'll auto put in $161 for you up to your maximum of $200.


Doesn't work like that, its just auctioning in a thread, if I posted x price, they would see it and be able to counter with x+1 dollar. I wish it was ebay but it isn't :/


----------



## Simca

Ah, that sucks, but those are always the most exciting! Just not if you don't have a lot of money or want a good deal. I've been to auction houses where you raise a paddle if you'd like to bid. You get some serious competitions going for high priced items. Art going for mortgages.


----------



## Sniping

Yeah that kish really isn't worth it at this point. Actual functionality is still a really big issue so while the idea of a 60% BS board is awesome you're paying for a $100+ keyboard you can't even use on a computer as of right now, plus the condition of the one for auction is really bad. The buckling spring 60% project seems like a better path to follow right now, both will require DIY anyways.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Logan is straight up incompetent. He's done reviews whose methodologies were fundamentally flawed in a way that anyone who has worked with computers should have immediately seen. He routinely gets impossible results or results that contradict other professional reviewers and competent user reviews (like saying the Dark Knight II beat out the H100 by something like 5-10C and his AMD vs Intel reviews), then claims everyone who contradicts him is wrong or in bed with a competing company. He gives horrible advice that can ruin your components, like telling people to lap an HDT style heatsink. Then there's the personal. I find him to be obnoxious and unprofessional.
> 
> Linus is definitely more commercial, but every now and then he still does some good reviews. He'll bust out some good video card or CPU reviews sometimes and do some interesting other reviews, like his CLC shootout with the H220. He's not perfect, of course, and I do have issues with his methods sometimes, like when he had a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E and H100i comparison and stuck 120mm Noctua fans on both when the Thermalright fans were just as quiet and performed better on the heatsink.
> 
> And, honestly, I think it was Slick who really got Linus talking more about mechanical keyboards. That seems to be his little area that he really loves.


I see. Indeed. I got mad a bit about how he said the 760 was faster than a 670 at 1440p and not elaborating that the 670 has an SMX cluster more than the 760 but that the 760 was just clocked much higher. Anyways, while not professional, I like their style, they try to bring something different I think. Ha Slick! He seems much more talkative these last 6 months, I remember that he was the shy silent boy.

Anyway, back OT. Does anyone find that the stock ducky shine 3 usb cable is too short, and where might one find nice costum keyboard cables?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> 760 was faster than a 670 at 1440p


I have no problem pushing my 1440's with a single 670, though its running at 1300mhz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just received the PX-5000 for review - mama mia, I'm so impressed!
Black switches to me feel a little heavy, in comparison to the MX Browns I'm used to. But this keyboard, for such price is very, very impressive (great features) LED has breathing speed and the package comes with extra rubber bits for under the keyboard , key puller, WASD key sets and a manual.

The keyboard has USB and audio out.

PICS!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































I'm super impressed right now!


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyway, back OT. Does anyone find that the stock ducky shine 3 usb cable is too short, and where might one find nice costum keyboard cables?


Any USB mini cable will work. Monoprice and amazon have plenty of inexpensive options. If you want a custom sleeved cable, toxic, mimic, etc all have plenty of options. You can also build one if you're feeling adventurous and have a soldering iron handy for around $10-15.


----------



## HPE1000

It just ended and I am not even mad I lost to be honest. The idiot bid 151 euros at the last second, which is around 208 dollars and shipping is going to be around 20. I can't believe it.


----------



## Jixr

I don't wanna come off as negative here, but you seem to be throwing some serious cash into these things. You know you got the bug when you're bidding on an outdated broken keyboard... maybe pump the brakes a little bit?


----------



## Simca

Time for an intervention. MKA mechanical keyboards anonymous.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't wanna come off as negative here, but you seem to be throwing some serious cash into these things. You know you got the bug when you're bidding on an outdated broken keyboard... maybe pump the brakes a little bit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Time for an intervention. MKA mechanical keyboards anonymous.












you seriously don't know the half of it


----------



## Jixr

That feel of mechanical keyboard addiction


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## DaveLT




----------



## downlinx

life long user of the model M here, I love it and contemplating getting rid of it for an upgrade.


----------



## HPE1000

Don't do it, it's perfect.


----------



## drBlahMan

Hey Keyboard fam







...just bought these zinc keycaps for the Ducky yesterday & now I can't wait to get my hands on them









http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838958833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879055017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231065647290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331035934860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331043107897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230934653901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330878614964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Had also changed my order of 104-keyset from green to white keycaps w/black letters & symbols. This is going to be a fun mod


----------



## drBlahMan

Dammit...Didn't mean to bump


----------



## Simca

Those Zinc caps look clean.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyway, back OT. Does anyone find that the stock ducky shine 3 usb cable is too short, and where might one find nice costum keyboard cables?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Any USB mini cable will work. Monoprice and amazon have plenty of inexpensive options. If you want a custom sleeved cable, toxic, mimic, etc all have plenty of options. You can also build one if you're feeling adventurous and have a soldering iron handy for around $10-15.


Yep, I just got an AmazonBasics USB to mini USB yesterday, and it's probably about twice as long as my Shine II stock cable. It is a bit of a tight squeeze on the keyboard end, though. But it's worth it.


----------



## Selquist979

Those Zinc caps look pretty sweet.


----------



## Seredin

Had to share this here. Came in the mail today:

I might attempt some mods on the full size board this little guy replaces.


----------



## Sniping

What's that teal colored alt key?


----------



## Seredin

It's a teal alt key...
Ha. I don't know what it's for. It came on another Model M I bought a couple months back. It was random, and matches BMO, so I throw it on whichever board is sitting on my desk


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those Zinc caps look clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Zinc caps look pretty sweet.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I could not resist. The color theme will be black / white / silver (zinc). Once I get all the keycaps, I'm gonna play around with the color layout design. Besides knowing where the WASD & Arrow keys are going (of course), I already have an idea where the R4 zinc keycaps are being placed. The decision of which keycaps are going to be black or white will be the challenge.


----------



## Simca

YOTS with those zinc caps would be terrific.


----------



## JayKthnx

Spoiler: Warning: Science etc.



Could actually cause corrosion. Since the zinc caps would sit higher than the aluminum shell, high humidity areas may experience galvanic corrosion over time.



Nice caps though. I thought about getting a set of blank ones to etch at work, but feng's eBay wasn't accepting payments at the time and I took that as a sign I shouldn't do it. Lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Science etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Could actually cause corrosion. Since the zinc caps would sit higher than the aluminum shell, high humidity areas may experience galvanic corrosion over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice caps though. I thought about getting a set of blank ones to etch at work, but feng's eBay wasn't accepting payments at the time and I took that as a sign I shouldn't do it. Lol


I also hear that zinc gives you cancer.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> YOTS with those zinc caps would be terrific.


"YOTS" stands for...?







(_not the greatest with acronyms_)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I also hear that zinc gives you cancer.


*NO**!* Zinc is good for ya


----------



## JayKthnx

year of the snake
it was the limited edition version of the shine 3

also, zinc is believed to help reduce the risk of various cancers. it's also key in the creation of dna/rna.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I also hear that zinc gives you cancer.


These days? What doesn't? As long as they aren't made out of cadmium nor do you eat them, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Simca

Yeah well, that much zinc will kill you. It's just a matter of time. Even if it takes 1000 years, it'll kill you! It's science.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Science etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Could actually cause corrosion. Since the zinc caps would sit higher than the aluminum shell, high humidity areas may experience galvanic corrosion over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice caps though. I thought about getting a set of blank ones to etch at work, but feng's eBay wasn't accepting payments at the time and I took that as a sign I shouldn't do it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> *I also hear that zinc gives you cancer.*
Click to expand...

Doesn't everything these days?


----------



## Jixr

Alright guys, I need opinions.

My family does a secret santa, and I drew my brother in law, who is a pretty nerdy and techy guy.
He is a pretty mellow guy, and does not like much attention, but he really likes it when people do something special.
He is kinda like me, a tech nerd, queit, trys his best to fit in with my crazy family, but he is a really good guy, so I wanna do
something nice for him.

So I decided I would give him one of my mechanical keyboards.

Except I don't know which one.

I currently have my red QFR (mx reds)


and a Mionix Zibal 60 (converted to mx reds )


He lives in one of my parents old houses, currently with no highspeed internet, ( middle of nowhere ) so maybe he could use it at work.
But he also wants me to build him a gaming computer soon, but I don't know when that will be. (currently has a gaming laptop )

Here is my delema, I could give him my loaded QFR, which is all flashy and custom, or a pretty much stock zibal 60.

He could use the zibal at work ( since its full sized, not flashy, and a good all-around board )
but with the QFR is probably too flashy to use at work, but he would be super happy about it, as it is all custom, one of a kind
hand made ( he loves that kinda stuff vs a store bought 'here ya go' gift )
I also have a set of stock keys and a stock case I could give him as well.
I don't really have the money to fix up the zibal, and with the wierd color backlighting, it really looks better black and green than it would painted up.
So opinions.
A full custom that he probably won't take to work or use until he moves or builds a rig
or a dull stock one he could use at work.

And I love giving personalized gifts that I either created or whatever ( the rest of the family is getting artwork or photos )
and the mionix feels too stock to feel its something I made just for him.

Either way I go, I would make him a custom spacebar with his name from WASD.
ideas, tips, comments?


----------



## JayKthnx

mmmm cadmium....
they use cadmium in the primer on a lot of our parts as a corrosion inhibitor, so I handle it pretty often. probably gonna die by 30.

I'd say do something to spruce up the mionix for him. giving a stock gift would be a lazy way out, and the qfr wasn't really built for him.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, I need opinions.
> 
> My family does a secret santa, and I drew my brother in law, who is a pretty nerdy and techy guy.
> He is a pretty mellow guy, and does not like much attention, but he really likes it when people do something special.
> 
> So I decided I would give him one of my mechanical keyboards.
> 
> Except I don't know which one.
> 
> I currently have my red QFR (mx reds)
> 
> 
> and a Mionix Zibal 60 (converted to mx reds )
> 
> 
> He lives in one of my parents old houses, currently with no highspeed internet, ( middle of nowhere ) so maybe he could use it at work.
> But he also wants me to build him a gaming computer soon, but I don't know when that will be. (currently has a gaming laptop )
> 
> Here is my delema, I could give him my loaded QFR, which is all flashy and custom, or a pretty much stock zibal 60.
> 
> He could use the zibal at work ( since its full sized, not flashy, and a good all-around board )
> but with the QFR is probably too flashy to use at work, but he would be super happy about it, as it is all custom, one of a kind
> hand made ( he loves that kinda stuff vs a store bought 'here ya go' gift )
> 
> So opinions.
> A full custom that he probably won't take to work or use until he moves or builds a rig
> or
> a dull stock one he could use at work.
> 
> Either way I go, I would make him a custom spacebar with his name from WASD.
> ideas, tips, comments?


The red one you made yourself is for yourself, and reflects what you wanted. I say you spruce up the other keyboard, and maybe add a custom design to it? use some spray paint and maybe find a printout of his name in a fancy lettering, make a cutout of it and put it on the wrist rest?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> mmmm cadmium....
> they use cadmium in the primer on a lot of our parts as a corrosion inhibitor, so I handle it pretty often. probably gonna die by 30.
> 
> I'd say do something to spruce up the mionix for him. giving a stock gift would be a lazy way out, and the qfr wasn't really built for him.


Yeah, cadmium reacts like zinc and can fit in a lot of its catalysts. The compounds it forms are useless at best and poisonous at worst. I plan on dying of cancer from inhaling plastic fumes myself. Did you know that good ventilation is necessary when using a Dremel? I didn't.

Anywho, I agree. Go with the QFR. It's Christmas-y and looks much classier than the Mionix. I don't really like green LEDs on black plastic, sorry Razer fans.


----------



## Terminus14

Well after having my DS3 for about a week now I've come to a few conclusions.

First off, typing on a mech keyboards is delicious. I feel like I'm using an old typewriter, minus all the finger stressing pressure. Maybe a little more akin to the electric typewriter we have.

These MX Blues aren't nearly as loud as people make them out to be. They are loud but not annoyingly so like you so often read on forums. The click is nice and satisfying. Lets you know that you're actually pushing buttons rather than the quiet "thud" that membrane keyboards give you. They are very lightweight though. I read that the tactility of blues was very distinct and noticeable effort was necessary to overcome it when you're typing. This was appealing because I figured that'd cut back a little on typos. Definitely not seeing it here, though. Blues seem quite easy to accidentally press. Just as easy as my laptop's rubber dome keys. Bottoming out isn't all too hard to avoid. If I pay attention I can cut it out almost entirely with the exception of really quick typing. I've noticed my fingers are already starting to learn the muscle memory to stop pressing down right at that clicky actuation point.

I do think, however, that my next keyboard will be sporting MX Greens. More weight while maintaining the clicky tactile response of Blues? Sign me up. I've also heard that their click is a little deeper in tone because of their increased weight. That sounds like something that I'd enjoy. But I might put off getting a Green board till I get a tenkeyless MX Black board for gaming. Throw an aluminum case and some thick PBT caps on it and I'll have a board that'll be a weapon in-game and IRL.

But Topre. Hm. I'll resist her allure as long as I can. I've listened to the sound signature of Topre keyboards and they sound so....mmm...yeah.

Regardless of what keyboard or switch I get next, I'll be putting PBT caps on it. The one downside to this Ducky is the fact that *any* oils whatsoever on my fingers leaves prints on the keys. Since they're a slick black finish, that makes for dirty looking keys. Once Vortex finally gets their act together and releases their PBT keys with transparent doubleshot legends, those are going on this Ducky for sure.

Damn you all. I told myself so many times before I finally got my mech that "oh I'll just stick with one. Those people who get 'bit' with the mechanical keyboard bug are just insane" and I'll be damned if I don't just crave more!


----------



## Jixr

well, he has no idea bout me making the red case or anything, ( he knows only of the blue! )

but what Can i do to the mionix, i can't really afford to put some caps on it or anything.

the limit is $50 and both of these are obvioulsy way over the limit, but that does not bother me.


----------



## neo0031

Give him the custom, Jixr. The face when he sees it will be worth it.







All for a Merry Christmas, right? I don't think that not being able to take the board to work would be a big issue. He can just have it as his own private nice thing.

If you have no attachment to the custom, by all means make your bro-in-law happy!







From what you've said he sounds like a cool guy, so make his Christmas!


----------



## Simca

Give him the QFR and buy him a custom escape key with a Christmas tree on it. Ta-da! Christmas gift.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@Jixr if you don't mind parting with it, go QFR.

It's badass, nuf' said.


----------



## Jixr

I don't mind parting with it. I've arleady moved on to mx blacks, and I can sell the mionix and probably get back what I paid for it.
its been sitting on my display shelf ever since I changed switches.

I need to finish sanding the red case and am more than likely going to have to do some touch up areas on it.

I'm tempted to just re-paint the whole thing so its crazy glossy, but woundn't have the glass smooth finish that I like doing.

( also, typing on reds after a week of blacks feels really weird )


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody off the top of their heads knows of sources for replacement space bars for the Leopold FC200?

The dimensions are 6.25 units (118 mm) with a center mount and two more Cherry stabilizers 2.1 units (40 mm) left and right of that. Common among 6.25 units is having them spaced 50 mm apart or some other spacing, maybe 42.5 mm.

EliteKeyboards stocks a so-called universal thick ABS space bar that fits it, but what else is there? Supposedly Signature Plastics has something, but is there a source where you could buy in single or low-unit quantities?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody off the top of their heads knows of sources for replacement space bars for the Leopold FC200?
> 
> The dimensions are 6.25 units (118 mm) with a center mount and two more Cherry stabilizers 2.1 units (40 mm) left and right of that. Common among 6.25 units is having them spaced 50 mm apart or some other spacing, maybe 42.5 mm.
> 
> EliteKeyboards stocks a so-called universal thick ABS space bar that fits it, but what else is there? Supposedly Signature Plastics has something, but is there a source where you could buy in single or low-unit quantities?


Only EK sells spacebars by themselves I think
You'll need to go to Tao Bao to look for universal spacebars.

Btw side note: Infuriating sometimes with Leopold and their damn spacebars.


Middle is a universal spacebar from the Tai Hao buy, top is a filco stock spacebar, bottom is my 700R PBT one.

WHY LEOPOLD, WHY!! literally like 3mm off the universal


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

AAAAGGGGHHHHHH

THE WAIT IS KILLING ME DAMNIT.

the days need to go by faster. money in the bank already to go, but i cant order till the 16th....ACK... someone help me :< I want that keyboard so bad @[email protected]

This wait is more taxing than when i ordered my M17X R4.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilering posts to save space
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody off the top of their heads knows of sources for replacement space bars for the Leopold FC200?
> 
> The dimensions are 6.25 units (118 mm) with a center mount and two more Cherry stabilizers 2.1 units (40 mm) left and right of that. Common among 6.25 units is having them spaced 50 mm apart or some other spacing, maybe 42.5 mm.
> 
> EliteKeyboards stocks a so-called universal thick ABS space bar that fits it, but what else is there? Supposedly Signature Plastics has something, but is there a source where you could buy in single or low-unit quantities?
> 
> 
> 
> Only EK sells spacebars by themselves I think
> You'll need to go to Tao Bao to look for universal spacebars.
> 
> Btw side note: Infuriating sometimes with Leopold and their damn spacebars.
> 
> 
> Middle is a universal spacebar from the Tai Hao buy, top is a filco stock spacebar, bottom is my 700R PBT one.
> 
> WHY LEOPOLD, WHY!! literally like 3mm off the universal
> 
> 
> [... leopold being silly]
Click to expand...

You know, I did a little more poking around, and geek_feng on eBay has some that are I guess 40 mm / 50 mm spacing on 6.25 units (?). In multiple colors. Also some 7 units spacebars too.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/geek_feng/m.html

dat 25 bux anodized aluminum spacebar

In any case, it advertises FC200R compatibility, among many others.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> You know, I did a little more poking around, and geek_feng on eBay has some that are I guess 40 mm / 50 mm spacing on 6.25 units (?). In multiple colors. Also some 7 units spacebars too.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/geek_feng/m.html
> 
> dat 25 bux anodized aluminum spacebar
> 
> In any case, it advertises FC200R compatibility, among many others.


yeah if you look at it, its a universal spacebar like the Red one i showed in my picture.
It won't fit the 500R or 700R unfortunately since Leopold are annoying buggers.

Basically the universal should fit most keyboards that use 6.25, just not all.

Also depending on the switch you have, the aluminum spacebar maybe too heavy. Some people reported putting it on MX Reds was a bit no no as it would semi depress the spacebar.
I personally didn't have the problem with mine, but i use filcos that have costar stabs so they prob helped to hold up the spacebar as oppose to cherry stabs on duckys and leopolds.

and you linked Feng's ebay store. If you got questions, you can contact him on Geekhack.
He has his own vender forum there too.


----------



## mikeaj

Could've sworn I saw some other universal with the closer spacing being 42.5 mm instead of 40 mm. Leopold, y u do this to us?









Wait, it was this, I think:
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/leopold/pbt-white-space-bar-for-mx-che/lid=36564777

So I guess the above fits some of the others? 700R included? Thanks for the info, anyhow.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> life long user of the model M here, I love it and contemplating getting rid of it for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I missed this earlier. Were you looking for an appraisal? You could probably ask 50 at least on eBay. That model is the most common M made, I think. But if it's fully functional, people will still buy it up. (but I'd keep it, because nostalgia and you never know when you're gonna want to type on a tank again ha)

Why not mod it some and sell it for more? There's a wireless mod that's not hard to do. And you could plasti dip it black or something. A wireless, black Model M would fetch a very pretty penny I bet.


----------



## Ribozyme

Damn, missed the delivery of my replacement ducky shine 3. Was going to change my shine 3 with green leds(they misdelivered) for a TKL with blue leds + ducky wrist rest. But who delivers at 10.30am ?

Also, why don't wireless mechanical keyboards exist yet? I read in this thread that you can fairly easily mod a model M to be wireless, so is it easy to do with something like a poker II or a ducky shine 3 mini? Would be awesome!


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Also, why don't wireless mechanical keyboards exist yet? I read in this thread that you can fairly easily mod a model M to be wireless, so is it easy to do with something like a poker II or a ducky shine 3 mini? Would be awesome!


Who said they don't exist?
Here's a list


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Who said they don't exist?
> Here's a list


I did not know! Thank you! Unfortunately not really available in Belgium/Netherlands. I would really love a wireless 60% keyboard to go with my ncase M1.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I did not know! Thank you! Unfortunately not really available in Belgium/Netherlands. I would really love a wireless 60% keyboard to go with my ncase M1.


You could do something cool like this, I don't know if it's a good idea if you don't get a board only for that mod though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> You could do something cool like this, I don't know if it's a good idea if you don't get a board only for that mod though.


Don't have the materials, tools and skills required


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I missed this earlier. Were you looking for an appraisal? You could probably ask 50 at least on eBay. That model is the most common M made, I think. But if it's fully functional, people will still buy it up. (but I'd keep it, because nostalgia and you never know when you're gonna want to type on a tank again ha)
> 
> Why not mod it some and sell it for more? There's a wireless mod that's not hard to do. And you could plasti dip it black or something. A wireless, black Model M would fetch a very pretty penny I bet.


Wireless mod for keyboards? can't say no. Please elaborate. (I know how to do turn stuff into wireless by hacking them but i would rather take the shortcut







)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Doesn't seem too difficult in theory. Wire up 4 AAs in series, get a 5v resistor, hook up to USB power, and get a wireless transmitter for the keyboard and a receiver for the PC.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I missed this earlier. Were you looking for an appraisal? You could probably ask 50 at least on eBay. That model is the most common M made, I think. But if it's fully functional, people will still buy it up. (but I'd keep it, because nostalgia and you never know when you're gonna want to type on a tank again ha)
> 
> Why not mod it some and sell it for more? There's a wireless mod that's not hard to do. And you could plasti dip it black or something. A wireless, black Model M would fetch a very pretty penny I bet.


Sorry but i was not looking for an appraisal.


----------



## Jixr

wireless can kiss your n-key rollover goodbye.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wireless can kiss your n-key rollover goodbye.


I agree, one of the main reasons for getting a mech keyboard is for the roll over.(but that is my thought)


----------



## Badwrench

Finally finished my Pure. Ended up trading my Pure with Reds for one with Whites (MX Milky). Love the heavy feel and solid "Chock" sound. The case is an acrylic prototype by MOZ over on Geekhack and is smoked bottom/transparent green middle/opaque black top with a matte finish. Keycaps are a mix of the stock KBT and Tai Hao abs doubleshots with an original Bingecap on the esc.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Could've sworn I saw some other universal with the closer spacing being 42.5 mm instead of 40 mm. Leopold, y u do this to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, it was this, I think:
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/leopold/pbt-white-space-bar-for-mx-che/lid=36564777
> 
> So I guess the above fits some of the others? 700R included? Thanks for the info, anyhow.


Thats from Qtan who also has a venders forum on GH lol.
Looks to just be a standard universal spacebar
prob won't fit the 500R or 700R since they're off by like 2 mm lol


----------



## Seredin

@DaveLT@CynicalUnicorn
There's a logitech wii wireless board that very very closely matches the matrix of the model m. All it takes is some minor soldering and 2 keys remapped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> Sorry but i was not looking for an appraisal.


Ah, I was confused when I saw the album those pictures came from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wireless can kiss your n-key rollover goodbye.


Model Ms already don't have n-key rollover:
HE QUIK BROWN FO JUPS OER HE LA DOG


----------



## downlinx

no problem bud


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> @DaveLT@CynicalUnicorn
> There's a logitech wii wireless board that very very closely matches the matrix of the model m. All it takes is some minor soldering and 2 keys remapped.
> Ah, I was confused when I saw the album those pictures came from.
> Model Ms already don't have n-key rollover:
> HE QUIK BROWN FO JUPS OER HE LA DOG


So your Model M types like a hick?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So your Model M types like a hick?


I've never seen the importance of nkey rollover for me.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Finally finished my Pure. Ended up trading my Pure with Reds for one with Whites (MX Milky). Love the heavy feel and solid "Chock" sound. The case is an acrylic prototype by MOZ over on Geekhack and is smoked bottom/transparent green middle/opaque black top with a matte finish. Keycaps are a mix of the stock KBT and Tai Hao abs doubleshots with an original Bingecap on the esc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Smexy









The more I see smaller boards, the more I want one.

Seem like they're cleaner looking and easier to get a nice unified look with caps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> @@DaveLT@@CynicalUnicorn
> 
> There's a logitech wii wireless board that very very closely matches the matrix of the model m. All it takes is some minor soldering and 2 keys remapped.
> 
> Ah, I was confused when I saw the album those pictures came from.
> 
> Model Ms already don't have n-key rollover:
> 
> HE QUIK BROWN FO JUPS OER HE LA DOG
> 
> 
> 
> So your Model M types like a hick?
Click to expand...

"The doggone rodent lookin' thinger jumped over ol' betsy! Grab yer shotgun pa!"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Finally finished my Pure. Ended up trading my Pure with Reds for one with Whites (MX Milky). Love the heavy feel and solid "Chock" sound. The case is an acrylic prototype by MOZ over on Geekhack and is smoked bottom/transparent green middle/opaque black top with a matte finish. Keycaps are a mix of the stock KBT and Tai Hao abs doubleshots with an original Bingecap on the esc.


i dont understand the obsession with micro shorn down and gimpped keyboards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i dont understand the obsession with micro shorn down and gimpped keyboards.


They are awesome


----------



## Simca

I wasn't a fan of those 60% keyboards for a while, but they're starting to grow on me. If they're significantly cheaper and they have a nice color scheme, you can make them look good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of those 60% keyboards for a while, but they're starting to grow on me. If they're significantly cheaper and they have a nice color scheme, you can make them look good.


They aren't cheaper at all lol


----------



## Simca

Yeah, that's why I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## HPE1000

November 28th: Order clear switch tops from rarar (he says he is going to ship them out ASAP)
December 4th: Still not here, message him asking where they are.
December 5th: He tells me he was busy and has not shipped them out yet but is going to before the weekend..
December 13th: Still not here........ He hasn't been online since the 5th...


----------



## Travellerr

Wow, that keyboard is just lovely for so many different reason, I love the color scheme/theme and the fact that it is a clear switch board which I just tried for the first time today as a matter of fact is pretty awesome(which I knew I would like clear switches because I love browns but wish their was some more resistance and a bit for of bump which the clears clearly(no pun intended) deliver. Just wish there were boards that I liked aesthetically out there with this rarer mx switch. Now you said you found this case on geekhack? does he have more for sale and or trade? because I know I would really like a unique cases that looks as solid as this one. I am actually waiting for a leopold fc660c keyboard this upcoming week it should be here tuesday as long as the weather isn't too bad this weekend, and I just wanted to thank you ffor sharing this keyboard with us. Take care and get back to me if you can with some info or feedback on where to get a poker with clears!


----------



## HPE1000

O..M..G

Binge is selling me his kishsaver at cost


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> O..M..G
> 
> Binge is selling me his kishsaver at cost


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*


I paid for it! It's a done deal


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I paid for it! It's a done deal


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are awesome


I disagree.

i think they are pointless as all hell.

No arrow keys no Fkeys. what the hell?

So pointless.i can ubderstand no numpad, but no everything else. you crazy jade


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> i think they are pointless as all hell.
> 
> No arrow keys no Fkeys. what the hell?
> 
> So pointless.i can ubderstand no numpad, but no everything else. you crazy jade


The arrow keys are in the function layer, on the poker it's a bit eh but still usable, its fn+wasd, w being up, d being right, etc.

I don't use my arrow keys all that much though.


----------



## Jixr

I couldn't use one, I couln't game on it, I couldn't work on it, maybe if I needed a portable keyboard to type on or something


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

TKL for portable, full for everything else. 60% is a bit pointless IMO.


----------



## HPE1000

I see how it is


----------



## Simca

TKL has a cute look to it. 60% looks...like it was meant for the movie "hackers."


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> TKL has a cute look to it. 60% looks...like it was meant for the movie "hackers."


HHKB=Happy Hacking Keyboard


You might be onto something


----------



## pez

I'm sure all the hate will reign in, but I just got a BWU 2013 as an early Xmas present. Loving it so far







. Much improved over the OG/2011.


----------



## Angrychair

I can join?

I picked up a Corsair Vengeance K70 today. Cherry MX Red switches, really like the feel of the keyboard, going to take some getting used to with these linear switches while typing, its really messing me up, but I do feel faster whilst typing.

and yes I'm not a WASD gamer but an ESDF gamer, join the revolution!!!! Then crouch is A and prone is Z. More comfortable to me


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I will admit If i could get a 60% keyboard that I could reprogram some of the switches to immiate commands on another keyboards layout that'd be bad ass for gaming.

But im going the opposite a 104 big ass Buckling spring for my gaming and typing pleasure.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I can join?
> 
> and yes I'm not a WASD gamer but an ESDF gamer, join the revolution!!!! Then crouch is A and prone is Z. More comfortable to me


I was thinking about going to TFGH for mmorpg games that I play wjhere i use my Naga Epic 12356 middlemouse keys for momvement. But I'm not sure yet. I'm preparing to get back into mmorpgs so i can try to play top tier for WildStar like i used to do in the korean circut but I'm nut sure if swtiching to TFGH id id s good idea and i should just remap other skill keys around WASD instead of trying to do soemthing new.

how was swithing to ESDF? did you ever run WASD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm sure all the hate will reign in, but I just got a BWU 2013 as an early Xmas present. Loving it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Much improved over the OG/2011.


BWU

u wot m8?
(seriously people stop using friggin acronyms for niche things, this isnt cellphone texting. GPU is ok because thats general but what the bloody biscusts is a BWU? cmon are we that lazy? /minirant)


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Wow, that keyboard is just lovely for so many different reason, I love the color scheme/theme and the fact that it is a clear switch board which I just tried for the first time today as a matter of fact is pretty awesome(which I knew I would like clear switches because I love browns but wish their was some more resistance and a bit for of bump which the clears clearly(no pun intended) deliver. Just wish there were boards that I liked aesthetically out there with this rarer mx switch. Now you said you found this case on geekhack? does he have more for sale and or trade? because I know I would really like a unique cases that looks as solid as this one. I am actually waiting for a leopold fc660c keyboard this upcoming week it should be here tuesday as long as the weather isn't too bad this weekend, and I just wanted to thank you ffor sharing this keyboard with us. Take care and get back to me if you can with some info or feedback on where to get a poker with clears!


Thanks, I love it. My case is actually the prototype for the Pure/Poker/GH60 case from MOZ. It still needed a little adjustment, but the measurements have been sent to him, so it should be good to go once he finishes his exams. Here is the link to the 60% open source thread by MOZ. He is doing other stuff as well (look in his sig). http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44382.msg1020890#msg1020890. I know he is planning on doing a GB in the near future, but the files will be posted as well if you have a hook up on acrylic or any other materials.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> O..M..G
> 
> Binge is selling me his kishsaver at cost


Nice pickup HPE. Binge is the man, always there for the people.









As far as 60% boards, they are not for everyone. I have other boards as well. This forum being mostly gamers, I can see the disparity of using a 60%, they suck for gaming - no readily available fn keys (they are in the second control layer), and on most, the arrows can only be used while holding the fn key (the Pure has the option to make the rt shift, win, menu,control keys as the arrows by pushing fn+space). I like it for the space it saves on my desk, and for the amount of tinkering I can do to it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I will admit If i could get a 60% keyboard that I could reprogram some of the switches to immiate commands on another keyboards layout that'd be bad ass for gaming.
> 
> But im going the opposite a 104 big ass Buckling spring for my gaming and typing pleasure.


I actually prefer to game with my Model M. Awesome for SC2


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I actually prefer to game with my Model M. Awesome for SC2


Eh I used to play SC2, FOR THE SWARM!!! I am a Zerg queen.
I'm going to be playing wildstar for 14~18hours a day when it releases, so I'm hoping its the keyswitch its shown itself to be for me. I'm a big fan of tactile clicky. I'm hoping to have it long before WildStar comes out. I'm afraid i might have space bar issues on the unicop 104 classic, like i had on my duckyshine2. We'll see when I get there.
WildStar is said to be APM dependant so a tactile clicky keyboard is going to sound and feel SOO GOOD for those 14~18hours. I'm just hoping that It's not going to be too stressful at 60Grams of pressure.


----------



## pez

Oh, and a pic here:


----------



## Simca

Have any of you gone from a ghetto green to a green switch? Which did you prefer? I'd like to try a ghetto green, but don't want to create it myself. I think 60-80g of force might be better than 80-105...but am not sure. What do you think?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I paid for it! It's a done deal
Click to expand...

I'm approving of all of these top gear / Clarkson gifs


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Have any of you gone from a ghetto green to a green switch? Which did you prefer? I'd like to try a ghetto green, but don't want to create it myself. I think 60-80g of force might be better than 80-105...but am not sure. What do you think?


What's a ghetto green?


----------



## Simca

A blue switch with a black spring.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm approving of all of these top gear / Clarkson gifs


Same


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm approving of all of these top gear / Clarkson gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree


----------



## Paradigm84

Yay, Top Gear. :|

Also my DS3 should be here before the end of the month.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I was thinking about going to TFGH for mmorpg games that I play wjhere i use my Naga Epic 12356 middlemouse keys for momvement. But I'm not sure yet. I'm preparing to get back into mmorpgs so i can try to play top tier for WildStar like i used to do in the korean circut but I'm nut sure if swtiching to TFGH id id s good idea and i should just remap other skill keys around WASD instead of trying to do soemthing new.
> 
> how was swithing to ESDF? did you ever run WASD?
> BWU
> 
> u wot m8?
> (seriously people stop using friggin acronyms for niche things, this isnt cellphone texting. GPU is ok because thats general but what the bloody biscusts is a BWU? cmon are we that lazy? /minirant)


Black widow ultimate. You know, Razer products. Real niche, those are.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> i think they are pointless as all hell.
> 
> No arrow keys no Fkeys. what the hell?
> 
> So pointless.i can ubderstand no numpad, but no everything else. you crazy jade


Ehh, they're not for everyone, but I'd disagree completely on pointless.

I almost never need arrow keys, and the rare occassions I could use them, the mouse or function layer arrow keys are just as easy and fast, so no loss there. I rarely need to use the function row, and when I do, it's easy to just use the function layer and hit the modifier key and 1, 2, 3, 4, etc for whatever F key I wanted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I couldn't use one, I couln't game on it, I couldn't work on it, maybe if I needed a portable keyboard to type on or something


What games are you playing that you can't game on it? I play FPS and RPGs on mine all the time and have no issues whatsoever. In fact, I prefer 60% for those games since I can have my mouse closer.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Black widow ultimate. You know, Razer products. Real niche, those are.


keyboard enthisaism is niche. Im around this thread a lot and i had no idea what BWU ment.

Is it really that hard to just type out the word?

Man my RNE just got here, It goes great with my DS2, and my AW. so fun to play LoL with a mxblue KB with an RNE.

savvy?


----------



## JayKthnx

Technically three words, ya dig? Also, if aafes stocks something, I typically won't consider it niche. They have stacks of Razer products, so that's that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Technically three words, ya dig? Also, if aafes stocks something, I typically won't consider it niche. They have stacks of Razer products, so that's that.


Razer seems to be pretty well known for peripherals, but she does have a point: type out your gosh-darned words! You have spent at least one, possibly two, factors of ten on keyboards and keyboard accessories in one purchase than normal people do in a decade. Be proud and feel smugly superior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yay, Top Gear. :|


Quote:


> :|


Quote:


> *:|*


Is this how Brits show happiness?


----------



## jokrik

Just in ....
Ducky Yellow with white switch
not a fan of the engraved caps though, and no rubber for the adjustable angled feet; man it's sliding around my glass table


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Just in ....
> Ducky Yellow with white switch
> not a fan of the engraved caps though, and no rubber for the adjustable angled feet; man it's sliding around my glass table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Razer seems to be pretty well known for peripherals, but she does have a point: type out your gosh-darned words! You have spent at least one, possibly two, factors of ten on keyboards and keyboard accessories in one purchase than normal people do in a decade. Be proud and feel smugly superior.
> 
> Is this how Brits show happiness?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> What games are you playing that you can't game on it? I play FPS and RPGs on mine all the time and have no issues whatsoever. In fact, I prefer 60% for those games since I can have my mouse closer.


BF3/4 couldn't use, need the arrow keys for driving/piloting
SC2 couldn't use, no F keys

Maybe some more basic games like CSS, FPS where you don't need the arrow keys, maybe some rpgs or something.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So... yes?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Technically three words, ya dig? Also, if aafes stocks something, I typically won't consider it niche. They have stacks of Razer products, so that's that.


bet you 10$ you have no idea what RNE means


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> bet you 10$ you have no idea what RNE means


oh, oh, pick me, I know, I know


----------



## Simca

Razer Naga Epic

All those were ezpz.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> bet you 10$ you have no idea what RNE means


I just can't resist pointing out that you posted a naga epic fairly recently.
Or at least I think that was you..


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> bet you 10$ you have no idea what RNE means


Google says Spanish National Radio (translated)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I just can't resist pointing out that you posted a naga epic fairly recently.
> Or at least I think that was you..


Trick question. It's really Razer Naga: Epeen edition.

I wouldn't put it past Razer








.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Trick question. It's really Razer Naga: Epeen edition.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Razer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fill it with green leds and make it have 20,000 dpi.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

*gasp!* That's the most DPIs I've ever seen! It must be the best.


----------



## Xaero252

Here's a quick teaser

(Jk, my camera's battery died and I'm waiting for it to charge before I proceed)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Here's a quick teaser
> 
> (Jk, my camera's battery died and I'm waiting for it to charge before I proceed)


aluminum 87u case?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Razer Naga Epic
> 
> All those were ezpz.


....


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Razer Naga Epic


Spelt it wrong.

its actually "R4$3R N4G4 3p!C"

I should apply for a job at their marketing department... I'd run the place in a matter of days.

Random note, I've been playing on an mx red board for the last few days, and after using my blacks, i'm making typing errors left and right on the reds, they are crazy soft now that i'm used to blacks
( lubing them does not help either ) I don't see how people can use the lighter springs. thats insane to me.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I was thinking about going to TFGH for mmorpg games that I play wjhere i use my Naga Epic 12356 middlemouse keys for momvement. But I'm not sure yet. I'm preparing to get back into mmorpgs so i can try to play top tier for WildStar like i used to do in the korean circut but I'm nut sure if swtiching to TFGH id id s good idea and i should just remap other skill keys around WASD instead of trying to do soemthing new.
> 
> how was swithing to ESDF? did you ever run WASD?
> BWU


I started out WASD, but I required more keys on the left side for my pinkey so I switched over probably 10 years ago. I still use WASD for games like ARMA that are too complicated to try to remape


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> aluminum 87u case?


seems like it
thats one heck of a case, very heavy... both in weight and price


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How is it complicated to remap? Shift everything one key to the right. Problem solved!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> seems like it
> thats one heck of a case, very heavy... both in weight and price


The guy who is running the group buy for the pcb I am buying has 2 different aluminum case designs he is showing off next week, the one design in the TKL variant is going to weigh 9-10 pounds he said... I can't wait to see it, I won't buy it but I am sure I will have a laugh knowing how heavy it is.

He says they are inspired by lamborghinis


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> aluminum 87u case?


Indeed it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> seems like it
> thats one heck of a case, very heavy... both in weight and price


They actually went down a considerable amount in price recently - otherwise I would have never purchased one. The case on my old 87u fell apart way before its time ( Heavy objects were involved, I still hate myself for it ) and this seems like a pretty good investment at only $200; I get to add some bling to my new 87u and I get to return the old one to service. This way I also don't have to worry about having a nice keyboard for work and home. I'll have my old one at work, my new one will become my at home/travel keyboard. And yes, the case is quite heavy. Now my keyboard will double as a lethal weapon should I need it to.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The guy who is running the group buy for the pcb I am buying has 2 different aluminum case designs he is showing off next week, the one design in the TKL variant is going to weigh 9-10 pounds he said... I can't wait to see it, I won't buy it but I am sure I will have a laugh knowing how heavy it is.
> 
> He says they are inspired by lamborghinis


I cant even imagine the shipping cost
But seriously, aluminium case really ruin your taste
Once you go AL, you'll never go back.... Thats what happened to me, not only keyboard but pc case...


----------



## Angrychair

oh, the other reason i switched to ESDF is because its correct home row finger position they teach in typing class(took it in 7th grade ~1997)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yay, Top Gear. :|
> 
> Also my DS3 should be here before the end of the month.


Not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but Top Gear is awesome.

The U.K. version. The godawful U.S. version should have never existed.

Also, if you fellows are into Top Gear, check out Mighty Car Mods.
Just a couple of goofy Australians who do crazy mods and challenges and stuff.
They're terrific.

Back on topic, the board looks great Jokrik!
I'm guessing you're going to be replacing the keys since you said you don't like them.
What will you be replacing them with?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but Top Gear is awesome.
> 
> The U.K. version. The godawful U.S. version should have never existed.
> 
> Also, if you fellows are into Top Gear, check out Mighty Car Mods.
> Just a couple of goofy Australians who do crazy mods and challenges and stuff.
> They're terrific.
> 
> Back on topic, the board looks great Jokrik!
> I'm guessing you're going to be replacing the keys since you said you don't like them.
> What will you be replacing them with?


Will replace it with Tai Hao double shot I think
I have it on the way in black, red, green and yellow









back to the topic
yes the UK version is the best! have you see the australian one? its pretty boring though
hard to find a host as nuts as Jeremy, James and Richard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> keyboard enthisaism is niche. Im around this thread a lot and i had no idea what BWU ment.
> 
> Is it really that hard to just type out the word?
> 
> Man my RNE just got here, It goes great with my DS2, and my AW. so fun to play LoL with a mxblue KB with an RNE.
> 
> savvy?


Provided it's within the ToS, people can say what they like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is this how Brits show happiness?


Sarcasm, I don't like Top Gear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but Top Gear is awesome.


As above.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Provided it's within the *ToS*, people can say what they like.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sarcasm, I don't like Top Gear.


That's so meta...

Is that like Americans not liking Ronald Reagan and not owning seven guns? I feel as if that's treason on the other side of the pond.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> keyboard enthisaism is niche. Im around this thread a lot and i had no idea what BWU ment.
> 
> Is it really that hard to just type out the word?
> 
> Man my RNE just got here, It goes great with my DS2, and my AW. so fun to play LoL with a mxblue KB with an RNE.
> 
> savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> Provided it's within the ToS, people can say what they like.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is this how Brits show happiness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarcasm, I don't like Top Gear.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Not sure if your being sarcastic or not, but Top Gear is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As above.
Click to expand...



I thought you were cool man...


----------



## Paradigm84

It's just so predictable and boring now, they play caricatures of themselves and they don't even do it discretely.


----------



## Angrychair

anyone else here have the corsair k70 vengeance in black and red with mx reds?

I have been reading an overwhelming amount of threads about LED failure, but it seems to be limited to the silver/blue k70's and the white k95's.

I am wondering if anyone here has had a black and red k70 for more than two months and if they have led failure or not. I really really love this keyboard, and with the reactive lighting enabled its really sweet. Loving the red switches, and the mechanical click and feel, I feel like I'm typing faster than ever and its a clickstorm! but I'm not going to keep this thing to have led's start to fail at 2 months and pay $90 for shipping to RMA it to corsair, that's just INSANE.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> red switches, and the mechanical click.


wut?


----------



## HPE1000

I don't even


----------



## JayKthnx

Probably referring to bottoming out.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wut?


The click when bottoming outbecause I type like a horse because obviously they're not tactile.

resisting bottoming out on your girlfriend joke


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> The click when bottoming outbecause I type like a horse because obviously they're not tactile.
> 
> resisting bottoming out on your girlfriend joke


thats "Clack" not click
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wut?


They are refering to the key press feel/bottoming out the switch.

Look at their post count, they are new to this. Give them some slack and explain mechanical click vs "Clack" and linear vs Tactile.


----------



## Angrychair

OK that clack

At least I knew tactile vs linear


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> OK that clack
> 
> At least I knew tactile vs linear


It's OK. You're new here. Just please don't offend the objectively best switch type by giving its traits to not-clicky switches. If you ever mistake them again, I'll get some lemons and set your house on fire. I'll make you rue the day you thought you could confuse switches!


----------



## Paradigm84

At least make an attempt at being nice, everyone.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> At least make an attempt at being nice, everyone.


Fran was nice and I'm letting him off with a warning. Blues and Greens go click but everything goes clack. I prefer thunk, caps-lock optional, because it's more fun to say.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Fran was nice and *I'm letting him off with a warning*. Blues and Greens go click but everything goes clack. I prefer thunk, caps-lock optional, because it's more fun to say.


Ok.


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## Jixr

So i've decided about getting an iPad air if i get a bonus at my christmas party.

I'll also be getting a lightning to usb cable thing, and plug in a mechanical keyboard ( QFR probably ) and see how well it works.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Turns out a QFR will fit in my laptop bag. I'm happy with this discovery. Now I can get strangers to want to murder me! If only I had a MacBook and clicky switches, I could go to Starbucks and get every hipster in there to try and strangle me with their scarves as I work on my screenplay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*


You know it!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I could go to Starbucks and get every hipster in there to try and strangle me with their scarves as I work on my screenplay.


This dude's got you beat.

All hail the hipster king.


----------



## Angrychair

This is why I love this forum


----------



## pez

For those of you that use wrist rests, what do you consider to be the best? I know the gel ones are what you usually find, but I've also seen people shell out for custom wood ones as well. Just curious of the opinions. I might pick up a gel one tomorrow to see if I can even get down with the idea as I've always found them painful and irritating in the past.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For those of you that use wrist rests, what do you consider to be the best? I know the gel ones are what you usually find, but I've also seen people shell out for custom wood ones as well. Just curious of the opinions. I might pick up a gel one tomorrow to see if I can even get down with the idea as I've always found them painful and irritating in the past.


If it's painful and irritating, odd are, you're using it wrong. You shouldn't be resting your wrists themselves on a wrist wrest. That causes more issues and pain and so on. You should be resting the meaty part of your palms on it when you have your hands resting there.

Now onto material. I've used both the Grifitti foam wrist rest and wood ones I've made for myself. Hands down the wood ones are my favorite. They're so much more comfortable to me than the foam ones. Grifitti has amazing customer service though, so if you do buy one instead of a wood rest, I recommend them.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For those of you that use wrist rests, what do you consider to be the best? I know the gel ones are what you usually find, but I've also seen people shell out for custom wood ones as well. Just curious of the opinions. I might pick up a gel one tomorrow to see if I can even get down with the idea as I've always found them painful and irritating in the past.


I used to hate wrist rest until I received my KMAC where the angle of the keyboard is not as I want it to be
luckily I have a ducky rest, its not the best wrist rest but it got the job done
now I cant type without one, haven't tried the wooden one but leather makes your wrist sweaty on a very long typing session

I live in tropical climate, so its not my best friend

that's why just ordered this last night


----------



## protzman

Anyways. Anyone pick up one of the new poker 2's w/ leds? i did.
was wondering if there was a back plate on it like the race has?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyways. Anyone pick up one of the new poker 2's w/ leds? i did.
> was wondering if there was a back plate on it like the race has?


When did they start selling poker 2s with leds installed? Link please

It should have a backplate though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> If it's painful and irritating, odd are, you're using it wrong. You shouldn't be resting your wrists themselves on a wrist wrest. That causes more issues and pain and so on. You should be resting the meaty part of your palms on it when you have your hands resting there.
> 
> Now onto material. I've used both the Grifitti foam wrist rest and wood ones I've made for myself. Hands down the wood ones are my favorite. They're so much more comfortable to me than the foam ones. Grifitti has amazing customer service though, so if you do buy one instead of a wood rest, I recommend them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I used to hate wrist rest until I received my KMAC where the angle of the keyboard is not as I want it to be
> luckily I have a ducky rest, its not the best wrist rest but it got the job done
> now I cant type without one, haven't tried the wooden one but leather makes your wrist sweaty on a very long typing session
> 
> I live in tropical climate, so its not my best friend
> 
> that's why just ordered this last night


Thanks for the suggestions, guys.

The last one I used was on a Logitech board a few years ago, so it's been quite a while. I don't normally have a problem typing without one with either of the Black Widows, but I was curious to try one again. I've been programming quite a bit lately and I've found out that slightly hovering my wrists off of my desk has provided me with more accurate keystrokes, but it is quite uncomfortable to do after a few minutes at a time.


----------



## JayKthnx

I prefer nexus 7 for tablet, but it's your money, and I know you enjoy apple products.









Edit: I personally will never suggest any kindle product other than the original e-readers to anyone due to their gimpy version of android focusing on the amazon e-book store front. Especially with the price point nexus 7's have, their price to performance really dominates a lot of the tablet industry imo.


----------



## Jixr

at least i (should) be able to use a mech keyboard on an iPad vs a nex7 or a kindle.

I did have the 2nd gen nex7 for a bit, I just prefer the bigger screens of the 10" tabs, the nex7 wasn't that much bigger than my phone, at least with the pad I can use it as a second monitor for LR/PS which will be awesome. I mainly want it to help run my photo biz and my websites.


----------



## JayKthnx

You can use a multitude of peripherals with nexus tablets via a USB otg cable btw. Second monitor is an osx/iOS feature iirc so you got me there. Lol


----------



## geogga

Oh my.....what has this become...

Looking at a realforce 55g 87U in black.
Can't find any 104 key 55g, but I rarely use my numpad.
These keyboards are being even more delicious.

P.S. Once you to alu, you're never coming back.


----------



## Jixr

Sorry for bringing starting frans unwanted off-topic discussion.

Assuming I can get a mech working with an ipad ( some items draw too much power, but a powered usb hub takes care of that )
( good to know about possibly being able to run usb keyboards on other tabs though )

If I can use a mech with an ipad, I would have the perfect laptop replacement without spending crazy money.
sell off one of my other mechs and pick up a 60% with maybe blues or greens.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, just Google'd that. What key do you plan to replace for it? With my OCD, I'd have to make it my ESC key.


Esc of course. It'd be like a little trophy in the corner of the deck. Lol.

Understood paradigm. Again, my apologies.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Esc of course. It'd be like a little trophy in the corner of the deck. Lol.
> 
> Understood paradigm. Again, my apologies.


Just checking







.

I would love to see a bluetooth mechanical keyboard find it's way into fruition at a more reasonable price then I seen predicted so I could buy a TKL version for my Mac.


----------



## Badwrench

Since I know most of you here love 60% boards, thought I would share: KBT Pure Pro 67 key for $89.









This one has arrow keys.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> When did they start selling poker 2s with leds installed? Link please
> 
> It should have a backplate though.


the one i just bought for xmas here


----------



## Jixr

there is the new filco, $200 though


----------



## protzman

quick question for the peeps w/ pokers and the likes. Whats the type of cable that comes with it? USB to mini USB?
i see some people like on GH that have custom ones. any idea from where?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> quick question for the peeps w/ pokers and the likes. Whats the type of cable that comes with it? USB to mini USB?
> i see some people like on GH that have custom ones. any idea from where?


techkeys.us have a few options, or you can sleeve your own. *cue nubbinator*









Fran - Let's not start ranting.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> quick question for the peeps w/ pokers and the likes. Whats the type of cable that comes with it? USB to mini USB?
> i see some people like on GH that have custom ones. any idea from where?


They're usually either mini or micro and the custom cables come from all over. Feng has coiled cables for sale almost all the time, plus there's toxic, mimic, pexon, whiskerbox, etc. You can also purchase the supplies to make your own for fairly low cost compared to pre-made since you don't have to pay for someone else's time.

Edit: poker 2 is mini iirc.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is the new filco, $200 though


wanted it so bad, didnt come out, just ordered the poker 2, and realised the minila air is now for sale. no regrets tho.
the bluetooth is what i wanted it for mostly. though i dislike the backspace key being only single wide.

and fyi its 150 on amazon


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> They're usually either mini or micro and the custom cables come from all over. Feng has coiled cables for sale almost all the time, plus there's toxic, mimic, pexon, whiskerbox, etc. You can also purchase the supplies to make your own for fairly low cost compared to pre-made since you don't have to pay for someone else's time.


links? not sure what any of those are


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, never knew it released. And at a lovely ~$200. Maybe on day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or I buy a TKL and get a shorter cord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could also consider:

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/matias-mini-quiet-bluetooth-laptop-pro-keyboard-for-mac-usa.asp


----------



## JayKthnx

pexon
toxic
whisker's
mimic

And if you're feeling ambitious, I can pm you some links for materials to make your own.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could also consider:
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/matias-mini-quiet-bluetooth-laptop-pro-keyboard-for-mac-usa.asp


Meh, I need to click switches to irritate all of the hipsters







.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> pexon
> toxic
> whisker's
> mimic
> 
> And if you're feeling ambitious, I can pm you some links for materials to make your own.


thanks. +1
link to stuff to make my own. those are 2 much for a dang cable


----------



## Jordan32

does anyone know if there are any more keys like these

http://techkeys.us/collections/artisan/products/sixshooters-w-the-ancient

That I can get for my ducky shine 3 ?

Thanks


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> does anyone know if there are any more keys like these
> 
> http://techkeys.us/collections/artisan/products/sixshooters-w-the-ancient
> 
> That I can get for my ducky shine 3 ?
> 
> Thanks


These are the only ones that I have seen for sale in a while: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=52216.0


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> the one i just bought for xmas here


Thats pretty awesome, I can't believe I didn't hear about this. I guess it only made sense because the poker was LED ready from the start.

Kishsaver is scheduled for delivery on the 17th


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thats pretty awesome, I can't believe I didn't hear about this. I guess it only made sense because the poker was LED ready from the start.
> 
> Kishsaver is scheduled for delivery on the 17th


Now that I think of it, I might try to contact KBT/Vortex (which it it?!?!







) to see if they would sell me 2 of those keycaps sets.

EDIT: Maybe not, it looks like it has the fn layer info etched into it as well...

Is there anywhere to buy backlit keycaps(a whole set) that only light up the letters?..


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah, I understand how a good portion of gamers that are into mechanical keyboards would not like the layout for the 60% sized keyboards. Honestly though I prefer them to the full size keyboards and even some other tenkeyless designed keyboards. I guess it just depends on what kind of style you like and the type of games you are playing as in mmo's would probably be hard to have many key bindings for your buffs and spells with almost half of a full size mechanical keyboard. Also, I think it depends on the real estate that you have on your desk and also the fact that the tenkeyless compact boards in my experience are more comfortable limiting the gap and distance between your main keyboard hand and mouse hand, which is more natural.


----------



## Jixr

I guess I don't have that problem, with a 27" monitor, a full size kb isn't really a desk eater.
anything less that that I can see how it would be weird.


----------



## DaveLT

You guys are major poison ... I ordered a Keycool 87 Black POM with green switches ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Spelt it wrong.
> 
> its actually "R4$3R N4G4 3p!C"
> 
> I should apply for a job at their marketing department... I'd run the place in a matter of days.
> 
> Random note, I've been playing on an mx red board for the last few days, and after using my blacks, i'm making typing errors left and right on the reds, they are crazy soft now that i'm used to blacks
> ( lubing them does not help either ) I don't see how people can use the lighter springs. thats insane to me.


But we are! Ones does not go to a red from a black. But vice-versa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The guy who is running the group buy for the pcb I am buying has 2 different aluminum case designs he is showing off next week, the one design in the TKL variant is going to weigh 9-10 pounds he said... I can't wait to see it, I won't buy it but I am sure I will have a laugh knowing how heavy it is.
> 
> He says they are inspired by lamborghinis


I hope it looks like an reventon ... Not a vent + a door and say it's inspired by a lambo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Sorry for bringing starting frans unwanted off-topic discussion.
> 
> Assuming I can get a mech working with an ipad ( some items draw too much power, but a powered usb hub takes care of that )
> ( good to know about possibly being able to run usb keyboards on other tabs though )
> 
> If I can use a mech with an ipad, I would have the perfect laptop replacement without spending crazy money.
> sell off one of my other mechs and pick up a 60% with maybe blues or greens.


I have tried using my keyboard on my butterfly S and it works







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Yeah, I understand how a good portion of gamers that are into mechanical keyboards would not like the layout for the 60% sized keyboards. Honestly though I prefer them to the full size keyboards and even some other tenkeyless designed keyboards. I guess it just depends on what kind of style you like and the type of games you are playing as in mmo's would probably be hard to have many key bindings for your buffs and spells with almost half of a full size mechanical keyboard. Also, I think it depends on the real estate that you have on your desk and also the fact that the tenkeyless compact boards in my experience are more comfortable limiting the gap and distance between your main keyboard hand and mouse hand, which is more natural.


It's really simple. If you have anything resembling a border-less 23" monitor even a 104 key is smaller than that! So I don't see why 87-keys are not preferred over 104. Has everything you need and is MUCH smaller than a 23" monitor
Only reason why I bought a 87 key is that sometimes they come cheaper AND having a extra numpad is a bit annoying because I have to offset my hands to match the arrow key positioning and that if i shift my Razer GL speed alpha edition up I will end up clashing into the keyboard. Me no likey
But anything less than a 87 is seen to be stupid by me because i'm a real gamer.


----------



## Travellerr

yeah I currently Own a 29inch AOC monitor with 2560x1080 resolution the display itself is ah-ips. With the only desk I have it was higher up where I had to bend my neck, and the desk wasn't mean for a pc and or a monitor, now I just got a hand me down from my father in law, and the desk is lower then the other one and of decent size, which is much more comfortable and has much more real estate then the other desk as well. So, the only issue is the keyboard and mouse tray which for me is the perfect typing height so I prefer to keep the mechanical keyboard I use as my daily driver( which is currently the Quickfire Rapid, with cherry mx blue switches) but because of the size of the tray, which is capable of fitting a full size besides the mouse which for me death adder 2013 with a qck steel series mouse pad. So because of the fact that my full size keyboard is the Cooler Master XT with brown switches, which definitely more compact compared to most full sizes go, and though it fits and I happen to love the quality and the low profile of the xt it isn't as comfortable as using the rapid or other tenkeyless designs on a keyboard tray the size as mine. I actually have on route another tenkeyless form factor keyboard. Which is a compact 66 key leopold fc660c keyboard, with Topre switches, they have gotten a lot of hype which I do not know if I will like the new switches, but I believe I will and I really like the layout as far as tenkeyless mini keyboards go. So, hopefully I will have some positive feedback on the new keyboard and Topre switches


----------



## Travellerr

Well I am pretty sure I play enough games and often enough but I do not know if I fall in the classification of a real gamer. And anything less than 87 keys I do not believe makes it stupid it is just depending on what you are looking for and the only keys you are losing at the dedicated arrow keys which I will be honest I use WASD to move, and the the ins, delete, home, etc keys which I really do not use very often. I do not prefer to use a 104 key set up because it is just extra space between both my hands which is uncomfortable, but I also like the idea of having something even more compact because it gives me more room for my mouse and pad. Now, I do not know if that doesn't qualify as a real gamer but what are you referring to when you said that? I think it is dependent on preference and circumstance. I know a few people who play fps and other games like it on a more serious note that use the poker 2 and lover the size, so it is matter of opinion.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Well I am pretty sure I play enough games and often enough but I do not know if I fall in the classification of a real gamer. And anything less than 87 keys I do not believe makes it stupid it is just depending on what you are looking for and the only keys you are losing at the dedicated arrow keys which I will be honest I use WASD to move, and the the ins, delete, home, etc keys which I really do not use very often. I do not prefer to use a 104 key set up because it is just extra space between both my hands which is uncomfortable, but I also like the idea of having something even more compact because it gives me more room for my mouse and pad. Now, I do not know if that doesn't qualify as a real gamer but what are you referring to when you said that? I think it is dependent on preference and circumstance. I know a few people who play fps and other games like it on a more serious note that use the poker 2 and lover the size, so it is matter of opinion.


God bless you when you have a million skill keys mapped to the main keys and not have any keys left over to move around.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Naga Epic just got here. 6 more days until I can order my buckling spring keyboard.


I was just watching some laptop reviews on youtube and look what I came across


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That's enough. *Stay on topic.*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You guys are major poison ... I ordered a Keycool 87 Black POM with green switches ...
> But we are! Ones does not go to a red from a black. But vice-versa
> I hope it looks like an reventon ... Not a vent + a door and say it's inspired by a lambo.
> I have tried using my keyboard on my butterfly S and it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really simple. If you have anything resembling a border-less 23" monitor even a 104 key is smaller than that! So I don't see why 87-keys are not preferred over 104. Has everything you need and is MUCH smaller than a 23" monitor
> Only reason why I bought a 87 key is that sometimes they come cheaper AND having a extra numpad is a bit annoying because I have to offset my hands to match the arrow key positioning and that if i shift my Razer GL speed alpha edition up I will end up clashing into the keyboard. Me no likey
> But anything less than a 87 is seen to be stupid by me because i'm a real gamer.


The inspiration pictures are of a lamborghini egoista so I will see how the case turns out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's enough. *Stay on topic.*


Thanks, it was getting a bit crazy.


----------



## Travellerr

I meant no disrespect to anyone it comes to the matter of saying that when it comes to keyboards, it is a matter of preference, and I do not think he understood this, and I know that how in some mmo's there are way too many keybindings for the keys but if you are willing to work with for the keyboard layout you prefer then I do not see a problem. I just don't see why people feel the need to be overly sarcastic when all I am saying is that it is a matter of preference apparently I should of just agreed that he was right. And end the conversation, and I do not see what the problem is anyways people each have their own needs when it comes to a keyboard and mouse what does it matter as long as each person has a keyboard that works for them, and I do use a normal tenkeyless mechanical keyboard I happen to love them but I do know players that want the full size keyboards and just like I know people who happen to be great at gaming with their tenkeyless 60%-75% mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Travellerr

Fair enough didn't mean to derail the thread everyone here has my apologies for what it is worth I really like this community.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Fair enough didn't mean to derail the thread everyone here has my apologies for what it is worth I really like this community.


You weren't the issue, don't worry.


----------



## skupples

My apologies, I didn't realize who/what it was until receiving an epic amount of inbox spam.


----------



## Xaero252

So, how about some keyboard pron?














As far as a review goes:

*Installation*

This couldn't be easier to install:

Unlatch the 4 locks on the bottom of your plastic housing - a butter knife works great, apply just enough pressure and then they unclip.
Disconnect the white connector and use a screwdriver to unscrew the ground pin.
Remove the entire keyboard assembly from the plastic housing - the cable will stay behind (You can undo the ferrite core around the ground, and remove the cable from the housing, if you wish)
After you get the keyboard out of its original housing assembly goes as follows:

Attach two brass feet using provided hardware (short countersunk screws)
Fold cable over to allow it to connect, and connect it to keyboard PCB - the tab should face the top of the PCB as you connect it.
Align the two pieces of the case and insert all 4 screws
Tighten them in a standard cross pattern so that things go down evenly
Install rubber pads on brass feet, and on indicated machined portion of the bottom of the case
*Overall Review*
Yeah, it's heavy, makes the keyboard feel quite substantial when held. The weight has an added benefit - it provides additional resistance for the rubber feet - this keyboard isn't going to move unless you want it to - this is great. The case is generally cool to the touch - I enjoy this sensation, even though most of the time you won't be touching the case of the keyboard, rather the keys; other users may wish to take this into consideration - though it should be obvious given its metal construction.

The brass feet seem to be slightly tarnished - though I'm certain this can be cleaned up and further prevented with very little effort - they are just dull and matte instead of bright and glossy like they are in the eBay pictures - to be expected, not going to dock the seller or producer for this one, it's the nature of the beast. The rubber pads are very high quality 3M permanent self-adhesive pads, though the ones for the brass feet are not cut perfectly to size, I don't think this affects their merit at all - the portion that isn't covered isn't going to be making contact with any surface a keyboard should be on, so it won't affect performance.

When assembling my case, I found that the screws on the edge with the USB ports were very difficult to thread properly, and tighten down. This is due to the underlying support structure being very close to the screw shank, and I'm not certain it would occur with every keyboard manufactured as it could be within the fault tolerance of the machining. It didn't prevent the case being put together, and it certainly doesn't affect it's usability, but it is another small quality discrepancy. The anodization is a nearly perfect finish, with small imperfections in places where they are warranted, generally around tightly machined bits. It's a very thick and durable layer as well, very abrasion resistant - as I made the mistake of allowing the two halves of the case slide against each other without any visible marking. All of the fasteners were Black Oxide metric (M3?) and hex drive. They were also all slightly tarnished (which happens pretty easily with black oxide fasteners).

The USB Hub is unfortunately only USB 2.0, though this is of little concern for me as I will likely only be using it for small low powered devices anyways - not heavy file transfers. The other concern with the USB hub, and the Mini-USB connector on the keyboard is that this removes ALL cable management features of the keyboard. This isn't a huge concern to me, and I'm considering building my own cable with a right-angle Mini-USB cable to make the cable drop more gracefully to the surface of the desk.

As far as the typing experience goes, they angle of the keyboard is slightly less pronounced, and the keyboard is a smidge taller. Using my usual wrist rest I find that this makes the keyboard more comfortable to type on overall, though more time is needed to pass proper judgement on that. The rubber feet and overall weight/density of the case seems to deaden the noise of the clack from bottoming out, but not by enough for it to revolutionize the audible footprint of the clack.

Overall, I'm pretty nitpicky, and all of the "issues" with this case are minor quality discrepancies - most of which are unavoidable given the materials and processes used. Aesthetically it is incredible, and something one has to see in person to appreciate. Precision machining with fairly tight tolerance is always a thing of beauty. Coupled with a fantastic finish and hefty weight - I couldn't be happier. The minor quality discrepancies, and cosmetic blemishes are all pretty easy to rectify and are of *no fault* to the manufacturer or seller. My only real negative is the removal of the cable management features of the keyboard. I'd give it an overall 4.8/5, the issues with it are so negligible that it shouldn't really be of concern, though when one is expected to pay almost $400 for a single purpose product - the quality control should be impeccable. Given that I purchased this at a reduced price of $200, I suppose it is acceptable.


----------



## pez

Looks good!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> So, how about some keyboard pron?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as a review goes:
> 
> *Installation*
> 
> This couldn't be easier to install:
> 
> Unlatch the 4 locks on the bottom of your plastic housing - a butter knife works great, apply just enough pressure and then they unclip.
> Disconnect the white connector and use a screwdriver to unscrew the ground pin.
> Remove the entire keyboard assembly from the plastic housing - the cable will stay behind (You can undo the ferrite core around the ground, and remove the cable from the housing, if you wish)
> After you get the keyboard out of its original housing assembly goes as follows:
> 
> Attach two brass feet using provided hardware (short countersunk screws)
> Fold cable over to allow it to connect, and connect it to keyboard PCB - the tab should face the top of the PCB as you connect it.
> Align the two pieces of the case and insert all 4 screws
> Tighten them in a standard cross pattern so that things go down evenly
> Install rubber pads on brass feet, and on indicated machined portion of the bottom of the case
> *Overall Review*
> Yeah, it's heavy, makes the keyboard feel quite substantial when held. The weight has an added benefit - it provides additional resistance for the rubber feet - this keyboard isn't going to move unless you want it to - this is great. The case is generally cool to the touch - I enjoy this sensation, even though most of the time you won't be touching the case of the keyboard, rather the keys; other users may wish to take this into consideration - though it should be obvious given its metal construction.
> 
> The brass feet seem to be slightly tarnished - though I'm certain this can be cleaned up and further prevented with very little effort - they are just dull and matte instead of bright and glossy like they are in the eBay pictures - to be expected, not going to dock the seller or producer for this one, it's the nature of the beast. The rubber pads are very high quality 3M permanent self-adhesive pads, though the ones for the brass feet are not cut perfectly to size, I don't think this affects their merit at all - the portion that isn't covered isn't going to be making contact with any surface a keyboard should be on, so it won't affect performance.
> 
> When assembling my case, I found that the screws on the edge with the USB ports were very difficult to thread properly, and tighten down. This is due to the underlying support structure being very close to the screw shank, and I'm not certain it would occur with every keyboard manufactured as it could be within the fault tolerance of the machining. It didn't prevent the case being put together, and it certainly doesn't affect it's usability, but it is another small quality discrepancy. The anodization is a nearly perfect finish, with small imperfections in places where they are warranted, generally around tightly machined bits. It's a very thick and durable layer as well, very abrasion resistant - as I made the mistake of allowing the two halves of the case slide against each other without any visible marking. All of the fasteners were Black Oxide metric (M3?) and hex drive. They were also all slightly tarnished (which happens pretty easily with black oxide fasteners).
> 
> The USB Hub is unfortunately only USB 2.0, though this is of little concern for me as I will likely only be using it for small low powered devices anyways - not heavy file transfers. The other concern with the USB hub, and the Mini-USB connector on the keyboard is that this removes ALL cable management features of the keyboard. This isn't a huge concern to me, and I'm considering building my own cable with a right-angle Mini-USB cable to make the cable drop more gracefully to the surface of the desk.
> 
> As far as the typing experience goes, they angle of the keyboard is slightly less pronounced, and the keyboard is a smidge taller. Using my usual wrist rest I find that this makes the keyboard more comfortable to type on overall, though more time is needed to pass proper judgement on that. The rubber feet and overall weight/density of the case seems to deaden the noise of the clack from bottoming out, but not by enough for it to revolutionize the audible footprint of the clack.
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty nitpicky, and all of the "issues" with this case are minor quality discrepancies - most of which are unavoidable given the materials and processes used. Aesthetically it is incredible, and something one has to see in person to appreciate. Precision machining with fairly tight tolerance is always a thing of beauty. Coupled with a fantastic finish and hefty weight - I couldn't be happier. The minor quality discrepancies, and cosmetic blemishes are all pretty easy to rectify and are of *no fault* to the manufacturer or seller. My only real negative is the removal of the cable management features of the keyboard. I'd give it an overall 4.8/5, the issues with it are so negligible that it shouldn't really be of concern, though when one is expected to pay almost $400 for a single purpose product - the quality control should be impeccable. Given that I purchased this at a reduced price of $200, I suppose it is acceptable.


... ....Must resist urge to get a new keyboard with a black case and those keycaps... That is incredibly sexy!!


----------



## Jixr

woah woah woah, you just have a DDR machine in your house?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> woah woah woah, you just have a DDR machine in your house?


Sup.
(also, yes.)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Sup.
> (also, yes.)


Actual machine, or Cobalt Flux/equivalent pads?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Actual machine, or Cobalt Flux/equivalent pads?


Full cabinet, pic related:


Also, I let people come over and play for free - but due to my location being somewhat out of the way nobody has taken me up on the offer yet =\

That picture is kind of dated, I was still in process of dismantling and repairing a lot of things in the machine. It now runs OpenITG (a modified Stepmania build) and has every song from all DDR Mixes, as well as In The Groove, In The Groove 2, and the unreleased songs from In The Groove 3 and numerous keyboard difficulty songs and custom charts. I need a more powerful computer in it though. I spent NINE MONTHS looking for a new screen...

Also, my bars have a fresh powder coat and the leather pads that are always missing 

Edit: I have a Cobalt Flux as well, however I don't really use it anymore for... obvious reasons.


----------



## Angrychair

Old keyboard at work is full MX browns. Wish we could keep when they replace it.









Keyboard is made by cherry


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ugh... That's disgusting! MX Browns?!


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Old keyboard at work is full MX browns. Wish we could keep when they replace it.


"When they replace it"
That doesn't look like it's in their prerogative.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ugh... That's disgusting! MX Browns?!


lol


----------



## Jixr

talk about mx browns feeling like dirty reds lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They were Whites or Clears originally.


----------



## Angrychair

This one has whites

PS i Work at Advance auto parts so greasy keyboards everywhere


----------



## pez

More like brown on brown...on brown.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has whites
> 
> PS i Work at Advance auto parts so greasy keyboards everywhere


Can I has?

I am going to have to get back down to the flea market in raleigh soon to see if anyone is selling old keyboards, we used to go all the time.

Good news, both QFR's are sold and I bought the filco, yay


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can I has?
> 
> I am going to have to get back down to the flea market in raleigh soon to see if anyone is selling old keyboards, we used to go all the time.
> 
> Good news, both QFR's are sold and I bought the filco, yay


Yeah I want to buy an old one and do a restomod some time


----------



## Selquist979

anyone know what model this keyboard is?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Looks kind of like the IBM 1397000, but without LEDs. Strange.


----------



## Seredin

Looks like a Model M p/n 1394100.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can I has?
> 
> I am going to have to get back down to the flea market in raleigh soon to see if anyone is selling old keyboards, we used to go all the time.
> 
> Good news, both QFR's are sold and I bought the filco, yay


minila air?


----------



## Travellerr

Thanks I appreciate it, sometimes it easy to forget sometimes it is just better to leave things alone, and anyways I made some recommendations to the mechanical keyboard recommendation list, I won't bother recommending them here because I see that there is a forum for it. I just thought I should tell you to check it out.


----------



## Travellerr

Wow, like seriously that new housing looks so classic, and I am kind of bummed out I could not afford the Realforce 87u with the 55g weighted keys because I think that would be ideal for me. Anyways, I am still very excited for my leopold fc660c to be coming in the mail by tuesday hopefully. I actually know someone as soon as I purchased the leopold they were selling the 87u with the variable weighted keys for 185 after shipping, but I didn't know the seller and it seemed a little too good to be true, and if I end up like to leopold I will probably end up saving up to get a realforce eventually to have more of a normal key layout for at home and the leopold for at school and work, also because I travel between CT and MA some what often and end up needing a good keyboard for the amount of typing I do there. But, nonetheless this keyboard looks amazing and thank you for the steps needed to replace the housing. How much did you end up having to spend on the housing?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> minila air?


Majestouch 2 tkl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> anyone know what model this keyboard is?


IBM Model M 122 key


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Majestouch 2 tkl
> IBM Model M 122 key


Can it be used easily with a modern pc?


----------



## Travellerr

What switch did you end up going with buying the Filco Majestouch 2 tenkeyless? And in your opinion was it worth selling you two qfr ? Because a friend of mine said there isn't a significant difference between the two and the price drop from one to another has him thinking the qfr is a better deal. I mean to each his own if I am to own another mechanical cherry keyboard most likely it will be a filco just because I know the quality is supposedly top notch. Anyways , I just wish Filco would come out with something other than the 4 more common switch types, don't get me wrong I like the blue and brown switches and for gaming I think red and black both feel nice, but I think I would prefer a clear switch version of the qfr or even better the filco. I actually have a strong feeling cooler master is going to be releasing a clear switch version because their switch testers now carry clears. Also would consider buying a WASD v2 mechanical keyboard in tenkeyless form factor which I know they will be coming out with different switch types in the new years which from what I hear they have fantastic quality up there with filco and they have a lot of customizability options.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Can it be used easily with a modern pc?


Inspect the cable. Some of those older keyboards used an RJ45 plug to connect to the computers, some of them used proprietary connections that aren't around anymore.

But if it's PS/2 or DIM5 (or maybe another I'm forgetting), you're fine. Just check for physical compatibility.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has whites
> 
> PS i Work at Advance auto parts so greasy keyboards everywhere


Looks like Clears to me, not Whites. Clears are much more common in Cherry boards than Whites are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Can it be used easily with a modern pc?


Not without a Soarer's mod.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Old keyboard at work is full MX browns. Wish we could keep when they replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard is made by cherry


dude, that is one grody keyboard.

ugh i wouldnt dare touch that.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The inspiration pictures are of a lamborghini egoista so I will see how the case turns out.
> Thanks, it was getting a bit crazy.


That's freaking beautiful. Thanks for making me wet my desk








Anyway, the last time someone in the PC community tried to make a build look like a aventador j it didn't even resemble a aventador j
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can I has?
> 
> I am going to have to get back down to the flea market in raleigh soon to see if anyone is selling old keyboards, we used to go all the time.
> 
> Good news, both QFR's are sold and I bought the filco, yay


I knew you would be able to sell them


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> This one has whites
> 
> PS i Work at Advance auto parts so greasy keyboards everywhere


denture cleaner would be your best friend lol
I've had similar one , and its nearly as new now
soaked it nearly over night


----------



## azianai

for the whites, someone can harvest the switches or the springs anyway lol.


----------



## HPE1000

I for one think it would be fun to clean up that keyboard.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I for one think it would be fun to clean up that keyboard.


Oh thank God I'm not the only one who thinks that! Please tell me you're not being sarcastic!

My first thought upon seeing that dirty keyboard was "ew", followed by "I could get a hoover, and some rub and cloth and everything and clean it up and I can restore some former glory!!!"


----------



## Seredin

I love cleaning keyboards.


----------



## Simca

Cleaning keyboards usually results in bad things.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cleaning keyboards usually results in bad things.


how?

btw I see you really wanna get the red italian filco , aren't you?
why not get some jap proxy and buy it from diatech?
I've some stuff on the way from a jap proxy, and nothing goes out of hand process is smooth


----------



## Simca

Will it be in ANSI layout though? Probably not.

I'd be better off purchasing a Majestouch 2 with MX greens and having it painted Ferrari Red.

When I cleaned my G15, I drowned it in water and it broke.

When I cleaned my DS3's keys 2 keys went down the drain.


----------



## Seredin

I'd clean your keyboards for you if you paid shipping, scrub.


----------



## JayKthnx

A lot of keyboards in Japan are ansi these days tbh.


----------



## Angrychair

I will clean up that keyboard with browns some night when work is slow and post a before during and after pic! Wonder what brake parts cleaner would do to it







I'll have to bring in my key remover tool so I can get the keys off fast and easy. Probably use purple power or something on it. Brake parts cleaner is pretty brutal on plastic sometimes.


----------



## JayKthnx

Brake and carb cleaner would both be too harsh imo.


----------



## Seredin

Model M from chem lab salvage before:

and after:


----------



## Angrychair

very nice


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Will it be in ANSI layout though? Probably not.
> 
> I'd be better off purchasing a Majestouch 2 with MX greens and having it painted Ferrari Red.
> 
> When I cleaned my G15, I drowned it in water and it broke.
> 
> When I cleaned my DS3's keys 2 keys went down the drain.


http://www.diatec.co.jp/shop/index.php

Find the red filco picture and click on it

They have all different layout even the ninja version

Go nuts







use tenso for jap proxy buy, heard its one of the best

I used different one since tenso does not ship to my country


----------



## JayKthnx

...or me since I live in Japan. Lol


----------



## Ribozyme

Okay I am having first world problems here. I just got in another ducky shine 3. This time blue leds, which I originally wanted, and TKL and a wrist rest. Now I don't know what to think about the blue leds. They are not the blue I would thought they would be. And the TKL isn't that much better. So I need to choose full size mx brown with green led or TKL mx browns with wrist rest and blue led...


----------



## Simca

Cool. Only downside is they're limited to red black blue and brown.

I could go with another blue I suppose. Do I want Stealth or do I want the text printed on top?

Price is $143 before shipping which is nice. Wonder how much it costs to ship to America and if they would.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cool. Only downside is they're limited to red black blue and brown.
> 
> I could go with another blue I suppose. Do I want Stealth or do I want the text printed on top?
> 
> Price is $143 before shipping which is nice. Wonder how much it costs to ship to America and if they would.


Probably won't cost much I think. Much as in 60$


----------



## Simca

International shipping should be around $30+whatever fees tenso has +whatever shipping fee diatek has. Probably around $200.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cleaning keyboards usually results in bad things.


Use a strainer? Plug your sink? Do it over a bowl? I dunno what to tell you.


----------



## Jixr

has anyone ever had any luck at one of those goodwill computer stores? there is one in town and i've been thinking about going to have a look around.
maybe find a BS board or if i'm super lucky some old cherry board.

also, i love my xt, i don't know why compared to my qfr that has the same caps and switches, when i get to work its so nice to type on. Maybe because its more heavily lubed than my qfr


----------



## BonzaiTree

Man, the Italian Red Filco is super smexy, but I want my next board to be backlit--and I'm not confident enough to try adding LED's to a board right now


----------



## Jixr

its more pcb compatability than your confidence.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its more pcb compatability than your confidence.


And this shows how much I know on the subject


----------



## Jixr

yeah, you can only add leds if the pcb supports it.

unless you get a custom pcb, I don't know of any stock pcb's that you can add LED's to.

There may be some, but I know most of the common boards don't have that ability.
( I don't care for LED's but some people might know some that you can do so )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cool. Only downside is they're limited to red black blue and brown.
> 
> I could go with another blue I suppose. Do I want Stealth or do I want the text printed on top?
> 
> Price is $143 before shipping which is nice. Wonder how much it costs to ship to America and if they would.


Ill go printed any day

if you are a typing expert, get another keyset on blank rather than stealth

I'm tempted to get the red filco but I have way too many keyboards by now







probably gonna sell a few and get a topre to try


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> and yes I'm not a WASD gamer but an ESDF gamer, join the revolution!!!!


I'm going to have to give this a try


----------



## Jixr

horray! backlit QFR news, should be ready for 2014


----------



## KarmaKiller

My Ducky 9008G2-Pro OCN Edition with MX Browns and Vortex double shot keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> has anyone ever had any luck at one of those goodwill computer stores? there is one in town and i've been thinking about going to have a look around.
> maybe find a BS board or if i'm super lucky some old cherry board.
> 
> also, i love my xt, i don't know why compared to my qfr that has the same caps and switches, when i get to work its so nice to type on. Maybe because its more heavily lubed than my qfr


I went to my local goodwill but nothing, although I found out after I went that they do not take computer parts. :/


----------



## Jixr

just realized christmas is next week, jumped on some custom text keycaps from WASD, hope they get here before the 24th for the keyboard i'm giving away.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> 
> My Ducky 9008G2-Pro OCN Edition with MX Browns and Vortex double shot keycaps.


that is nice lookin sir


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those Zinc caps look clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Zinc caps look pretty sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOTS with those zinc caps would be terrific.
Click to expand...

*Here's that zinc-bling*







*Now I'm just waiting for the white keycaps so I can finish this mod*









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/dr...5-4c1e-af1d-3b2c38d1e4a4_zps83420e5c.jpg.html

http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling3_zpsb8aa7284.jpg.html

http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DuckyGotBling2_zps69e65bb4.jpg.html

*They fit perfectly fine*







...*No excessive wriggling or wobbling while typing*


----------



## pez

Hey guys...

I'm going to be taking my OG BlackWidow Ultimate and refinishing the glossy cover with a matte black...or whatever so that I can give it to my brother. I'm excited to do it as a project, but curious what you guys think is the best way to do it?

I've seen a that a couple people sand their boards and then paint it, and some just spray a few coats of paint on and call it a day. I want it to look good, and have no problem putting the time and effort into it, just curious what turns out best.


----------



## HPE1000

^ Looks nice! How do those metal keycaps feel? I have always wondered, is the texture different, do they weigh more, are they cold to the touch, etc?

2 keyboards should be showing up this week, pictures will follow.

The kishsaver is getting here tomorrow and is probably going to be a big restoration, its all random which one everyone gets so I have no clue the condition of it. It could have all the keycaps or it could be missing a spacebar or left shift key, it could also have paint damage that would need patched(I am really not all to worried about that since I can probably easily fix that if I find the right color). It is going to be fully disassembled and cleaned either way though, I will take pictures along the way though








+ I am going to convert it to usb if/when that is all worked out.


----------



## Xaero252

Can't wait for more keycaps to be available for Topre. I wanna do alternating colors for my F# keys, preferably some nice black keys with icons. Or maybe just a neat new Esc.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> I'm going to be taking my OG BlackWidow Ultimate and refinishing the glossy cover with a matte black...or whatever so that I can give it to my brother. I'm excited to do it as a project, but curious what you guys think is the best way to do it?
> 
> I've seen a that a couple people sand their boards and then paint it, and some just spray a few coats of paint on and call it a day. I want it to look good, and have no problem putting the time and effort into it, just curious what turns out best.


You might be able to get away with wrapping it in vinyl, I have not done any vinyl wrapping but it seems pretty straight forward. I remember someone wrapped a black widow with carbon fiber vinyl and it worked out well.

If paint isn't done right it can just rub off or never dry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Can't wait for more keycaps to be available for Topre. I wanna do alternating colors for my F# keys, preferably some nice black keys with icons. Or maybe just a neat new Esc.


I am pretty sure production for the aftermarket topre keycap sets was stopped.

Edit: Maybe aftermarket isn't the right word, its the keycaps topre themselves make, like the orange set you have.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Looks nice! How do those metal keycaps feel? I have always wondered, is the texture different, do they weigh more, are they cold to the touch, etc?


*Thanks!* The keys are heavy, slightly smoother that the standard keys, not cold when touching them, & they fit very well in place. Typing noise is like I've never change from the original keycaps. I had bought these from *geek_feng* from *Ebay*. If you decide to buy some, make sure you buy the "*version 2*" keycaps. There seem to be problems with "*version 1*" in regards to how they fit


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> guys think is the best way to do it?


My steps I do for all my painting jobs. ( not saying its the best way, but I do get good results )


Spoiler: My painting steps.



1. (obvious) disassemeble the KB, pop off the top plate and clean it with windex, etc and remove as much dirt, oil, etc.

2. ( you don't need to sand since the case is already smooth ) Sanding is really for the rubber coated keyboard cases like the QuickFires

3. run your cans of paint ( 1 should do it ) under hot water. ( this helps the paint 'mist' better )

4. First coat, don't do a coat. Basically 'sneeze' on the case evenly all over, if you covered it in one go, you did it wrong. leave to dry for at least 10 mins repeat 3 or 4 times until the case is pretty well 'sneezed on'

5. then you can start doing your main coats ( step 4 makes it easier for the thicker coats to adheir to the case ) nice even coats, as light as possible, if it starts to look wet or shiney, you sprayed too much. let sit for 10-30mins, then repeat until its covered. ( the more coats the better ) Though be sure to cover the corners and hard edges so you don't sand through the paint later.

6. let cure 24 hours, don't touch it.

7. get some fine grit sandpaper ( 2000+ grit, the finer the better ) and then wetsand ( using wet sandpaper, soap and water in a sink ) and begin to sand the painted areas lightly to remove any marks and give it a nice finish.

8. you can repeat 5-7 if you want ( i typically do 2 or 3 times )

once your done sanding and painting, let it cure again for another 24 hours.

9. then thats it!

*ProTip: Never ever ever ever think "spray" think "mist" its always easier to add more thin coats then to have runny paint blobs that you will have to sand later, and it helps to reduce 'orange peel'.*



thats my personal approach to painting anything with rattle cans. You could vinyl wrap it, but i've personally never seen it done well, most consumer grade vinyls are nothing more than sticker sheets. and ( my opinion ) carbon fiber vinyl just looks so cheap. Corners are hard to do, and to do it properly you need a heat gun so you can warp the vinyl. If I were to wrap a KB case I wouldn't use anything less than automotive grade wrap, and its not cheap.

here are some that i've painted using my methods and no more than $10 in materials. the red one is still a work in progress, I need to layer it more and do some finer sanding and polishing. Its just an extra keyboard I have laying around.

( two CM QFR's and an XT )


----------



## Selquist979

Got my new ESC key in today







gotta love Zoidburg hehe. Great keycap and super high quality. Picture makes it look brighter. It really has a nice red color.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You might be able to get away with wrapping it in vinyl, I have not done any vinyl wrapping but it seems pretty straight forward. I remember someone wrapped a black widow with carbon fiber vinyl and it worked out well.
> 
> If paint isn't done right it can just rub off or never dry.
> I am pretty sure production for the aftermarket topre keycap sets was stopped.
> 
> Edit: Maybe aftermarket isn't the right word, its the keycaps topre themselves make, like the orange set you have.


Yeah, I'm thinking of doing plasti-dip to see how I like it. That way if it turns out bad I can peel it off. If not, I'll put a couple coats of flat clear coat on it and seal the deal. I'm very curious to get started on it.


----------



## WonderMutt

OK, so I've been away from this thread for a few weeks while school was kicking my hind end and it just took me about 4 hours to finally get caught back up!!









Anyway, I wanted to post a few updates. I doubt anyone remembers, but about 5 months ago, I posted in this thread about sending my Ducky Shine 2 back to Ducky for RMA, well, after 5 months and not being able to get a hold of the tech I was told to send it to, I contacted Ducky directly, explained the situation and found out that their old tech who I sent the keyboard to no longer works for them. They thought all of the keyboards he had were accounted for but, but admitted that they couldn't be sure. Anyway, because they do not have a Shine 2 with orange LEDs and MX Blues, they are sending me a Shine 3 as a replacement!!!! I'm stoked!!! Don't know when to expect it, as it is being shipped from Taiwan, but hopefully it doesn't take too long!

Also, I've been bit hard by the bug. Started out I had the Shine 2 at home and a QF Pro with o-ringed MX Browns at work. Well, since the Shine was taking so long, I bought a Shine Zero to tide me over (also MX Blues) back in October. Then, after spending the last couple weeks having to work on a laptop away from home, I decided that I can't stand typing on a laptop keyboard, so I needed something that would fit in my laptop bag. I found a good deal on a QF Stealth (HERE) with MX Blues and it has made a world of difference!! I love the front printed keys, and of course CM's quality is great (it feels really rugged).

Then, browsing eBay, I landed a good deal on a Model M, which hasn't shipped yet, but I'm eager to try the buckling springs. On top of that I've ordered a bunch of custom key caps. Yep, the bug got me good. Anyway, once everything comes in I'll get some pictures posted. Cheers!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking of doing plasti-dip to see how I like it. That way if it turns out bad I can peel it off. If not, I'll put a couple coats of flat clear coat on it and seal the deal. I'm very curious to get started on it.


Won't work, I tried it for giggles, didn't last a week before it started to peel off from usage.( didn't clear coat it though ) and PD does not come out as a smooth finish.


----------



## NYMD

A new addition snuck in over the weekend...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I posted in this thread about sending my Ducky Shine 2 back to Ducky for RMA,!


Glad to hear your story has a happy ending. RMA's are never fun, and good to see that Ducky pulled through for you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Won't work, I tried it for giggles, didn't last a week before it started to peel off from usage.( didn't clear coat it though ) and PD does not come out as a smooth finish.


How many coats did you do? And I don't expect it to be perfectly smooth. I'll probably get a can of plastidip, clear coat, and a regular can of spray paint.

I'll start off with the plastidip and clear coat, and if it doesn't turn out to my liking, I'll peel it off,sand it and do a good legitimate paint job.

Also, did you take any pics?

EDIT:

Sorry, just saw your post up there^. What paint do you recommend/did you use?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My steps I do for all my painting jobs. ( not saying its the best way, but I do get good results )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My painting steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. (obvious) disassemeble the KB, pop off the top plate and clean it with windex, etc and remove as much dirt, oil, etc.
> 
> 2. ( you don't need to sand since the case is already smooth ) Sanding is really for the rubber coated keyboard cases like the QuickFires
> 
> 3. run your cans of paint ( 1 should do it ) under hot water. ( this helps the paint 'mist' better )
> 
> 4. First coat, don't do a coat. Basically 'sneeze' on the case evenly all over, if you covered it in one go, you did it wrong. leave to dry for at least 10 mins repeat 3 or 4 times until the case is pretty well 'sneezed on'
> 
> 5. then you can start doing your main coats ( step 4 makes it easier for the thicker coats to adheir to the case ) nice even coats, as light as possible, if it starts to look wet or shiney, you sprayed too much. let sit for 10-30mins, then repeat until its covered. ( the more coats the better ) Though be sure to cover the corners and hard edges so you don't sand through the paint later.
> 
> 6. let cure 24 hours, don't touch it.
> 
> 7. get some fine grit sandpaper ( 2000+ grit, the finer the better ) and then wetsand ( using wet sandpaper, soap and water in a sink ) and begin to sand the painted areas lightly to remove any marks and give it a nice finish.
> 
> 8. you can repeat 5-7 if you want ( i typically do 2 or 3 times )
> 
> once your done sanding and painting, let it cure again for another 24 hours.
> 
> 9. then thats it!
> 
> *ProTip: Never ever ever ever think "spray" think "mist" its always easier to add more thin coats then to have runny paint blobs that you will have to sand later, and it helps to reduce 'orange peel'.*
> 
> 
> 
> thats my personal approach to painting anything with rattle cans. You could vinyl wrap it, but i've personally never seen it done well, most consumer grade vinyls are nothing more than sticker sheets. and ( my opinion ) carbon fiber vinyl just looks so cheap. Corners are hard to do, and to do it properly you need a heat gun so you can warp the vinyl. If I were to wrap a KB case I wouldn't use anything less than automotive grade wrap, and its not cheap.
> 
> here are some that i've painted using my methods and no more than $10 in materials. the red one is still a work in progress, I need to layer it more and do some finer sanding and polishing. Its just an extra keyboard I have laying around.
> 
> ( two CM QFR's and an XT )


where did you get those white front face keys?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> where did you get those white front face keys?


http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12028 - Sold out currently though


----------



## protzman

those arent the same ones but thanks anyways!


----------



## pez

Alright...step one is done. Got the top cover disassembled. If I were to go about making a log about this thread DIY...would it be appropriate for the Keyboard section?

I managed to ALMOST get the cover off without any problems. Looked up a couple videos to hopefully counter any potential problems. Needless to say, I had some trouble with a tricky clip and ended up cracking the frame cover. Thankfully not FUBAR.

Teaser pics:


----------



## Simca

pez, what race are you?


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Code Product Quantity Total
UNI044A Classic 104 White Buckling Spring USB 1 $79.00
103Key: No
CUSTOM Customization Fee 1 $10.00
Customization: All Grey keycaps. (US)
Shipping: Ground:
Sales Tax:
Total:

$9.81
$0.00
$98.81









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> pez, what ethnicity are you?


Fixed,
Theres no such thing as race.

the last "Race" different from us humans died out 35000 years ago.
/anthropologist mode


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Code Product Quantity Total
> UNI044A Classic 104 White Buckling Spring USB 1 $79.00
> 103Key: No
> CUSTOM Customization Fee 1 $10.00
> Customization: All Grey keycaps. (US)
> Shipping: Ground:
> Sales Tax:
> Total:
> 
> $9.81
> $0.00
> $98.81


Congrats, pics needed when it shows up









So.. I took my poker apart, I didn't realize the switches were plate and pcb mounted, also sexy pcb is sexy.



Also, protip, if your screwdriver doesn't have a magnetized tip you can just rub it against a magnet and it will magnetize the screwdriver so you can insert screws at any angle.


Also, I don't even know what to do.. I just got a voicemail right to my google voice account and this person says something like "Cuz this is from matthew need...(indistinguishable last name) if you could please call us back regarding your shipment, my number here is #########, you can talk to roger he is the nightshift person here"

I don't have a single clue what that could be, I gave my number out to a lot of these IT hardware companies in the search for a kishsaver but since I already got one I don't need that anymore. I am going to have to think about this, I really don't want to call since they didn't say a anything about what this was pertaining to....

It seems like the call came from a personal cell phone number and I can't really trace it back to any company or anything..


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Good scene.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> pez, what race are you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> the last "Race" different from us humans died out 35000 years ago.
> /anthropologist mode


Lol, thanks for singling me out







. But I am half black/African-American and half white/Causasian (respectively; Dad, then Mom).

What are your guys opinions on MaxKeyboard keycaps vs. WASDKeyboards keycaps?

I want to do a WASD, Arrow, and escape swap for my bro's keyboard. Unfortunately neither place has 'royal' blue keycaps, but MaxKeyboard has translucent ones that I like. Also considering translucent or blank 'Kelly' green for my board. I'm figuring either one is fine, but figured I'd ask for whatever bizarre reason there might be to avoid one or the other.


----------



## Selquist979

Because a random quote from Futurama is always great







You should just call them lol. Then act like you have no clue what they are talking about.

^
^
"You are hereby conquered. Please line up in order of how much beryllium it takes to kill you"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, thanks for singling me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I am half black/African-American and half white/Causasian (respectively; Dad, then Mom).
> 
> What are your guys opinions on MaxKeyboard keycaps vs. WASDKeyboards keycaps?
> 
> I want to do a WASD, Arrow, and escape swap for my bro's keyboard. Unfortunately neither place has 'royal' blue keycaps, but MaxKeyboard has translucent ones that I like. Also considering translucent or blank 'Kelly' green for my board. I'm figuring either one is fine, but figured I'd ask for whatever bizarre reason there might be to avoid one or the other.


Hmm, tough one, I have two sets of keycaps from WASD, nothing wrong with them but they aren't amazing either, they are thin abs. As for maxkeyboards, I am not sure, they don't really get talked about much anywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> *You should just call them lol*.


But I am scare, if they call back tomorrow I will answer/return their call.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Fixed,
> Theres no such thing as race.
> 
> the last "Race" different from us humans died out 35000 years ago.
> /anthropologist mode


Sociologist here, yes, race does exist as a useful demographic metric. Ethnicity has a social and cultural component whereas race is biological. Brazil is an excellent example of a country with people with shared ethnic background, but different races. It's also why the census and many demographic forms include non-Hispanic white or similar demographic options.

Not that any of this matters to keyboards.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Congrats, pics needed when it shows up


I lost my phone, i think i accidetally threw it away so i dont ahve a camera anymore :/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sociologist here, yes, race does exist as a useful demographic metric. Ethnicity has a social and cultural component whereas race is biological. Brazil is an excellent example of a country with people with shared ethnic background, but different races. It's also why the census and many demographic forms include non-Hispanic white or similar demographic options.
> 
> Not that any of this matters to keyboards.


Race in a DNA/Species level does not exist.
Race is a social construct created by the use of arbitrary values that cause genetic diversity.
What people use to define "Race" is by arbitrary attributes. Race is an idea that for better needs to stop being recognized.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sociologist here, yes, race does exist as a useful demographic metric. Ethnicity has a social and cultural component whereas race is biological. Brazil is an excellent example of a country with people with shared ethnic background, but different races. It's also why the census and many demographic forms include non-Hispanic white or similar demographic options.
> 
> *Not that any of this matters to keyboards.*


Correcto!

(that's spanish for correct, correct?)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm, tough one, I have two sets of keycaps from WASD, nothing wrong with them but they aren't amazing either, they are thin abs. As for maxkeyboards, I am not sure, they don't really get talked about much anywhere.
> But I am scare, if they call back tomorrow I will answer/return their call.


Yeah, I figure clear/transparent ones will be good. The set is $7 a piece, and there is thankfully no paint/finish to rub off. Not too over the top, either.

My goal is just to make it a little more special for my bro than handing him a scratched-to-hell board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Sociologist here, yes, race does exist as a useful demographic metric. Ethnicity has a social and cultural component whereas race is biological. Brazil is an excellent example of a country with people with shared ethnic background, but different races. It's also why the census and many demographic forms include non-Hispanic white or similar demographic options.
> 
> Not that any of this matters to keyboards.


Doesn't bother me any







. Most people (in-person) are actually much more ignorant about it...'what color you is?'...Oh the South.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> pez, what race are you?


human!


----------



## HPE1000

I just called them and no answer


----------



## BonzaiTree

Oh chaps and chapette's, lets not get into a race war...




hehehe

Now back on topic--guys, I think I converted another pleb to mechvana!
I had a date over and she used my keyboard when putting on music and commented on how awesome it felt and how she wants one


----------



## pez

You invited your date inside and she ended up showing your keyboard more attention than you, huh?







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You invited your date inside and she ended up showing your keyboard more attention than you, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude, you think I can compete with a Filco? Come on...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dude, you think I can compete with a Filco? Come on...


Not with that attitude


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dude, you think I can compete with a Filco? Come on...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not with that attitude


This guy^

Well...just ordered two sets (one for me, one for my bro) of these.

According to the USPS site, as long as MaxKeyboard ships them out by the 20th, I should get them before Christmas.


----------



## Simca

This is all pez's fault. It's his fault he's half african american. That's why this all started.


----------



## pez

I love you, too, Simca.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> pez, what race are you?


SIMCA

WAT R U DOIN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This is all pez's fault. It's his fault he's half african american. That's why this all started.


SIMCA

STAHP


----------



## HPE1000

Well I am happy that I am actually starting to improve my typing speed. I think I said this before, I used to type probably 60 wpm max a year ago and I had to look at all the keys and everything, then I got the blank keycaps for my QFR(around september I believe) and it forced me to learn better and I hit 70 within a month or so, a month later I was at 75, then 80, now this. All this within probably 3-4 months


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Last peice of my PC set up, buckling spring keyboard.
now I have to save all that money.
I havent even used my razer naga epic yet because I wanna use the new stuf together :3
Took it out of the box registered it, swapped the hand grip, put it back in. Pristine.

Tobad i dont have a camera anymore :/ maybe i can use my M17X's webcam for pics?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This is all pez's fault. It's his fault he's half african american. That's why this all started.


did you know technically I should be checking "african american" on legal forums that refer to race/ethnicity because My great grandpa was born and raised in africa and my moms side of the family traces back to ancient egypt?
But i dont because i have white skin.

YA
Race is really dumb.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I am happy that I am actually starting to improve my typing speed. I think I said this before, I used to type probably 60 wpm max a year ago and I had to look at all the keys and everything, then I got the blank keycaps for my QFR(around september I believe) and it forced me to learn better and I hit 70 within a month or so, a month later I was at 75, then 80, now this. All this within probably 3-4 months


Nice!

I haven't done a typing test in a while, and the last paper I wrote was actually on my MacBook, so I have no idea what I'm currently at...maybe 70? I'll have to give that a go later on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My review of the Perixx PX-5000 Mech black switch keyboard:


----------



## Simca

Gee Seven One Oh Plus.

GG.

Also "Whilest"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Gee Seven One Oh Plus.
> 
> GG.
> 
> Also "Whilest"


Yup - tbh it's the same thing - bit like how Americans were complaining on how I say COMPLY as Comp-lee, instead of comp-lie


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup - tbh it's the same thing - bit like how Americans were complaining on how I say COMPLY as Comp-lee, instead of comp-lie


inb4 jigahertz


----------



## pez

First:

Second:

Third:


Probably better than it should because it requires no special spacing, punctuation, or capitalization.

EDIT: And as soon as I say that, I get nearly all of those things







.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup - tbh it's the same thing - bit like how Americans were complaining on how I say COMPLY as Comp-lee, instead of comp-lie


Strangely, I've always said it how you say it. 'Comp-lie' just doesn't flow like 'Comp-lee' does. Just sounds stupid.


----------



## Simca

I say complee as well for the tips, but complie if I'm saying you should comply with a command.

I'll leave you another suggestion on youtube.


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody know a decent source for angle Mini-USB Type B connectors for use in cable making? I can find regular USB connectors all day, but Mini-USB ones seem to elude me, I'm wanting to make a nice cable to go with my nice keyboard ><

On another note, since we brought up typing speed, it made me curious to see how much I've improved over the years...


For perspective I used to type an average of 75 WPM... Seeing this result is pretty intense.


----------



## Simca

Thinking about buying a mini usb to usb with sleeved cable for my Ds3.


----------



## Sniping

In my eyes I think DIY cables are a bit too much trouble for those that are only looking to make one cable and might not have all the supplies for it on hand, I'd rather just pay a bit over $10 for a used one instead.

Either way aftermarket cables look great


----------



## protzman

a bit over 10? they are like 30 pounds which is like 40 something USD


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Has anyone tried typing on reds with o-rings? Does that feel similar to rubber dome?


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Has anyone tried typing on reds with o-rings? Does that feel similar to rubber dome?


actually curious myself. seems to me tho no. since there is actually like 0 force to press the key. the o-ring is just there at the end to silent it so your not really putting much stress / feeling the resistance.
Was thinking the same thing since i just ordered a board with reds


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

0 force to press the key? what do you mean?


----------



## DaveLT

It softens up the key press a bit but you still feel the key that's for sure. All it does is increase the force required to bottom out basically (Remember, rubber isn't solid of course) so you won't bottom out, you do get a bit of tactileness lol


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So apparently when you put rubber o rigs on reds they take no force to press and rubber isn't a solid.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> a bit over 10? they are like 30 pounds which is like 40 something USD


????

Not sure where you're getting your cables from but the prices for new cables are nowhere near that. I'm getting a 6ft. braided headphone cable for that much lol
USB cables much cheaper
http://www.pexonpcs.co.uk/products


----------



## Xaero252

Anyone know where one might find a carrying/travel case suitable for a tenkeyless?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So apparently when you put rubber o rigs on reds they take no force to press and rubber isn't a solid.


No.


----------



## Jixr

its weird, been using blacks for about a month now, and now I want heavier blacks. Too bad the ballpoint pen spring is so hard to get uniform.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its weird, been using blacks for about a month now, and now I want heavier blacks. Too bad the ballpoint pen spring is so hard to get uniform.


I would worry you are tensing up more than you should, make sure you keep those hands as relaxed as possible while using the keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its weird, been using blacks for about a month now, and now I want heavier blacks. Too bad the ballpoint pen spring is so hard to get uniform.


I think my next step is linear greys.


----------



## Jixr

no, i use a really weird setup at work.

the program I use allows custom macros and key aliases and things.
and I've adopted a FPS gamer style to my set up.

pretty much q, w, e, r, a, s, d, f, z, x, and c control all the commands of my program.

but pressing "a, enter" is one command, but "a, a, enter" is a different command and "a,a,a,enter" etc.
Basically it allows me to have access to all the programs commands without having to type in 'arc' I just hit 'x,x,enter'
or 'matchproperties' is just 'q,q,enter,' That way I always can keep one hand on the mouse instead of constantly going back and fourth on the keyboard, which allows me to work faster.
Also why I have the random colored keycaps in certain places, all my 'enter keys' are green, all my erase/delete keys are red, and one yellow for 'undo'

I just happen to slam on the keys each time I hit them, and from moving from reds to blacks, I bottom out less, and an even stiffer spring would pretty much prevent me from bottoming out, and would make an even quieter keyboard.

as far as typing, I wouldn't like it, i'm even considering going back to blues or greens for a keyboard at home.

@HPE i woud love whites, but I'm not going to bother with searching for old hard to find switches. maybe if someone came out with some stiffer custom springs or something I would go for it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Glad to hear your story has a happy ending. RMA's are never fun, and good to see that Ducky pulled through for you.


I'm excited, but not overly so yet, we'll see if it actually gets here. After this long, I'm not going to have faith until I actually see the board.

on another note...I bought two sets of WASD keys from a guy on eBay, wb2art, one Blue and the other Dark Grey. They feel nice and don't seem to be of bad quality, but they are only about 1/2 as tall as the normal keycaps on my QF Pro (see the picture below). They feel so weird when trying to type that I can't use them on this KB. I'm going to take them home and try them on my Ducky Shine Zero, but I think it will have the same results.

I just wanted to give you all a heads up if you look at his stuff. I don't want to knock him as a seller, he sent me what I ordered and I got it in about 2 days (which was much quicker than I expected), but the caps are so short, I just can't see them being useful unless I could find a full set of the same height.


Sorry for the crappy picture, the camera on my phone sucks.

Anyone know where I can pick up a full set of black keys this height?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I am happy that I am actually starting to improve my typing speed. I think I said this before, I used to type probably 60 wpm max a year ago and I had to look at all the keys and everything, then I got the blank keycaps for my QFR(around september I believe) and it forced me to learn better and I hit 70 within a month or so, a month later I was at 75, then 80, now this. All this within probably 3-4 months


Figured I'd check out how my typing speed is now:



Seems like a little worse than before, but still not complaining.
I type so much on a daily basis I figured I'd get faster, not slower.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Figured I'd check out how my typing speed is now:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a little worse than before, but still not complaining.
> I type so much on a daily basis I figured I'd get faster, not slower.


Yeah, I miss the days when I could type 75-80 WPM, but I just don't type as much anymore (job is more about using different keys for commands than entering info). When I was working on my Poly Sci degree and typing 15 to 20 page papers every week, I could type like mad, but now, not so much...at least I'm still accurate.


----------



## mironccr345

Busted out AT101W


----------



## HPE1000

that is awesome


----------



## pez

Got some Krylon Fusion Satin Black, Krylon Flat Crystal Clear, 2000 grit sandpaper to complete this project. Will update with some pics as I go.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up a full set of black keys this height?


Do you want solid black? legended? or you can probably find a set of the QFR 'stealth' caps. if you want cheap front printed blacks.
WASD has blanks in several colors, banggood probably has some cheaper ones, but shipping can be hit or miss on time. ( some people a few days, some a few weeks )

God I just ran the typing test, ran only 75wpm. I'm deff better than that, I need to try again sometime.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got some Krylon Fusion Satin Black, Krylon Flat Crystal Clear, 2000 grit sandpaper to complete this project. Will update with some pics as I go.


Just note my little guide does not have instructions for clear coat, i intentionally never use it. So after the color coats your on your own.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just note my little guide does not have instructions for clear coat, i intentionally never use it. So after the color coats your on your own.


Yeah, it's a last resort kinda thing. I'll add it if I feel it needs that extra protection







. I do appreciate your help so far, though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Busted out AT101W


Stealth bomber Model M!!

That's fantastic!


----------



## zflamewing

KH is killing me. I'm suddenly wanting an ErgoDox now. I guess it's time to stalk classifieds and/or Mass Drop.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Shipment Confirmation

Order #61457
Placed: 12/16/2013 20:57:38 EST
Status: Shipped

Shipped To

Name: Franbunny Viera
Email: -
Phone: -
Address: -
Seattle
US
Code Product Quantity
UNI044A Classic 104 White Buckling Spring USB 1
103Key: No
CUSTOM Customization Fee 1
Customization: All Grey keycaps. (US)


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Busted out AT101W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Stealth bomber Model M!!
> 
> That's fantastic!


What's the material on that. It's looking like Carbon Fiber to me....Stunning regardless.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Stealth bomber Model M!!
> 
> That's fantastic!


haha, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> What's the material on that. It's looking like Carbon Fiber to me....Stunning regardless.


Thanks! It's 3M DiNoc. I didn't use it on the underside of the keyboard. Just painted it black.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> What's the material on that. It's looking like Carbon Fiber to me....Stunning regardless.


I'm pretty sure it's the carbon fiber style 3M vinyl wrap.

This is the vehicle stuff (not sure if it's the same thing or not) but you get the idea:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221321664307?lpid=82

Ninja'd!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the carbon fiber style 3M vinyl wrap.
> 
> This is the vehicle stuff (not sure if it's the same thing or not) but you get the idea:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221321664307?lpid=82
> 
> Ninja'd!


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1798123/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> haha, thanks!
> Thanks! It's 3M DiNoc. I didn't use it on the underside of the keyboard. Just painted it black.


hm you know where I can get decals printed that I could cure/adhere to a keyboard?

I wanna copy HPE's purple gray keycap keyboard scheme, but I want to add images of my champions from LoL using decals. I'd use an exacto knife to cut them out clean but I'd love to do something cool like that.(anyone can answer btw)


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> In my eyes I think DIY cables are a bit too much trouble for those that are only looking to make one cable and might not have all the supplies for it on hand, I'd rather just pay a bit over $10 for a used one instead.
> 
> Either way aftermarket cables look great


Not sure about used but new they are sold for quite a bit more than that. OTOH you can buy enough sleeving and heatshrink to sleeve several cables yourself for $10. As long as you own a heat gun/hair dryer and scissors, there really aren't any other supplies that are required.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1798123/




I wish I could use a ricky-ism for it, but it'd be against the TOS...lol


----------



## Jixr

am I the only one who dislikes CF vinyl, its a sticker... thats it. color me impressed when someone makes a full CF case.

( i guess i dislike it because i've worked with CF, Fiberglass, and similar materials )
to me its like putting a wood laminate flooring tile on a keyboard case and telling everyone its just as real as nubbs work.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Do you want solid black? legended? or you can probably find a set of the QFR 'stealth' caps. if you want cheap front printed blacks.
> WASD has blanks in several colors, banggood probably has some cheaper ones, but shipping can be hit or miss on time. ( some people a few days, some a few weeks )


Yeah, I actually bought these for the QFR Stealth I have, but I think these are only about 1/2 as tall as the keycaps on it, so I won't be able to mix the two.

I've been looking for front printed caps in different colors, I ordered a set of orange ones on eBay from a seller in Shanghai, China, but I haven't really been able to find any other front printed key caps. I think doing a black and orange keyboard will look pretty sweet though (since those are two of my favorite colors).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> am I the only one who dislikes CF vinyl, its a sticker... thats it. color me impressed when someone makes a full CF case.
> 
> ( i guess i dislike it because i've worked with CF, Fiberglass, and similar materials )
> to me its like putting a wood laminate flooring tile on a keyboard case and telling everyone its just as real as nubbs work.


No, I agree, I don't like the look of using vinyl at all, either on a keyboard or on a car.

EDIT:
Pretty stoked, just got this in my email...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> am I the only one who dislikes CF vinyl, its a sticker... thats it. color me impressed when someone makes a full CF case.
> 
> ( i guess i dislike it because i've worked with CF, Fiberglass, and similar materials )
> to me its like putting a wood laminate flooring tile on a keyboard case and telling everyone its just as real as nubbs work.


I do kind of see your point, but It looks good, and that's the whole point right?

It's not like someones pretending that it's actually made out of carbon fiber








That would be lame.

Also, I'd imagine some of those wraps can be as much of a pain in the nads as actually painting it from what I've heard.
Depending on what the shape is you're wrapping of course.


----------



## HPE1000

And yes, that is pounds..


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm don't want to come out as a hater, it does look like he did a good job on it, i don't see any bubbles or bad corners. And I know its not easy to shape it without messing it up. Though the CF look on something retro is kinda throwing me off a bit.

But most people on ocn slap a vinyl on something and call it CF, like kingpins 780ti, the news article said it was CF, evga jacob finally chimed in to say it was just a decorotavie sticker, or all the 'cf' cases, mice, and GPU coolers that plague this site.

or all the god forsaken rice rockets covered in the stuff, I guess its all the poorly done applications of vinyl that i've seen everywhere that have made it loose its charm with me.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I do kind of see your point, but It looks good, and that's the whole point right?
> It's not like someones pretending that it's actually made out of carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be lame.
> Also, I'd imagine some of those wraps can be as much of a pain in the nads as actually painting it from what I've heard.
> Depending on what the shape is you're wrapping of course.


It was a pain in the ass. I didn't want a sloppy look, so I took my time. Painting it would have been an easier route. But I wanted something different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm don't want to come out as a hater, it does look like he did a good job on it, i don't see any bubbles or bad corners. And I know its not easy to shape it without messing it up. Though the CF look on something retro is kinda throwing me off a bit.
> But most people on ocn slap a vinyl on something and call it CF, like kingpins 780ti, the news article said it was CF, evga jacob finally chimed in to say it was just a decorotavie sticker, or all the 'cf' cases, mice, and GPU coolers that plague this site.
> or all the god forsaken rice rockets covered in the stuff, I guess its all the poorly done applications of vinyl that i've seen everywhere that have made it loose its charm with me.


No worries. I can agree with you on some points. Too much vilyn and not applied properly looks sloopy. That's why I took my time with it and made sure everything lined up and the corners were clean. To be honest, half way through it, I almost gave up because it was harder than I imagined. The look might clash because of the dated keycaps, but to me, it looks neat and different. I have another AT101W sitting in a box that's in pretty bad shape. Might clean it up and see what I can do with it.....or give it away.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> am I the only one who dislikes CF vinyl, its a sticker... thats it. color me impressed when someone makes a full CF case.
> 
> ( i guess i dislike it because i've worked with CF, Fiberglass, and similar materials )
> to me its like putting a wood laminate flooring tile on a keyboard case and telling everyone its just as real as nubbs work.


I agree, though the 3M automotive-grade vinyl looks much better, and is of better quality. However, for the purpose of a keyboard, it would be much harder to work with in those smaller crevices.

HOWEVER, I am very glad I went with Satin Black over Flat Black. That small amount of 'glisten' it has to it is a very nice touch. I did about 3-4 medium to light coats and fortunately didn't trap any (or very very little) in the paint. Surprising that I was able to achieve this outside; it's about 60 F here, dry, and mild winds.

Also, thanks again for the steps Jixr. How long do you usually let yours cure/set? Also, have any of yours experienced any fading? I don't feel the need to add a clear coat, yet, though I want to do that last if anything, but I will let it sit for 2 or 3 days before I make any final decisions.

More pics:

Before:


After:




I'm very surprised how well this picture turned out. HDR FTW.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How long do you usually let yours cure/set? Also, have any of yours experienced any fading? I don't feel the need to add a clear coat, yet, though I want to do that last if anything, but I will let it sit for 2 or 3 days before I make any final decisions.


Typically, i let it dry overnight after doing my layering of paint process.
Most Plastic safe spray paint does not fade unless you have it in direct sunlight/weather exposure for a while. Mine still look as they did when I finished painting them.

most paint takes a few hours to dry, a few more to set, and isnt fully cured until about 48hours later.
if you clear, abosolutely do not do so until the black has dried for 48 hours, otherwise it will just 'orange peel' up.

I choose not to clear for a few reasons
- easy to over spray and get running streaks.
- easeir to sand the paint smooth than the clearcoat without it getting 'fuzzy'
- no worries of yellowing
- what you see is what you get, with clears, it has the potential to drastically change the way the paint looks depending on color and application.
- paint is hard and durable enough for plastics, if its ever scratched or chipped, just sand and respray, then detail the area. easy fix.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh my pez.. That looks fantastic, I was about to do that but ultimately just sold the keyboard. It makes it look stealth fighter like.









The bros, I need an SSK now...


----------



## pez

Alright, sounds good. My bro will be down next week, so I'm not in a hurry to put it back together, but I'll go back and assess it after 2 days to see how it looks.

I had to go back and spray the back end and got a bit too close. It also managed to catch a flake of something. Since its the back of the casing, though, I think I'm going to leave it be. No runs or lumps, though, so I'm extremely pleased. Especially for my first foray into keyboard painting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh my pez.. That looks fantastic, I was about to do that but ultimately just sold the keyboard. It makes it look stealth fighter like.


Thanks







. It took under an hour, and as long as you're in a clean and dry environment, it looks like it wouldn't take any longer than that. Seeing the change between each coat was definitely satisfying.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, when wet sanding it will remove any dust or stuff that got caught up in the paint while it was drying.

but if you get runs, you pretty much have to sand down to bare plastic and start all over.


----------



## pez

Oh thankfully I didn't get runs (lol). I set the cover on top of the board...will get a pic up of it soon. I was worried about the lights not showing through well at all, but it has dimmed them to an actually acceptable level. Slightly less than the 2013 with its matte finish. This paint may actually turn out better as it is actually more fingerprint resistant than the finish on the 2013.

Alright, keep in mind the cover is just sitting there...not actually fully assembled, so the lights will probably be a tad brighter, though the pic brings them out more.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh my pez.. That looks fantastic, I was about to do that but ultimately just sold the keyboard. It makes it look stealth fighter like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bros, I need an SSK now...


Really nice catch man
so the kishsaver is fully working? any plan for restoration?









I've been looking for SSK as well but man I dont think I wanna spend on keyboard for a while now


----------



## neo0031

Making your things more matte and black... You are a good sir and I like you. Your result looks well nice.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Really nice catch man
> so the kishsaver is fully working? any plan for restoration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for SSK as well but man I dont think I wanna spend on keyboard for a while now


I don't think the Kishsavers are usable yet. There is currently no adapter that will work. Going to take a soarer adapter and someone to map it to get it working (maybe). Either way, I am super jealous of that thing HPE. Interested to see how you set up the keys. Just so you know, unicomp can make you custom keys (so that you can have an enter key







.
)


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Not sure about used but new they are sold for quite a bit more than that.


http://gasmaskkeycap.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=57


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Really nice catch man
> so the kishsaver is fully working? any plan for restoration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for SSK as well but man I dont think I wanna spend on keyboard for a while now


Yeah, I cleaned it up and took it apart already, I am going to get some paint to touch up the chipped paint. It will need converted before it can be used though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I don't think the Kishsavers are usable yet. There is currently no adapter that will work. Going to take a soarer adapter and someone to map it to get it working (maybe). Either way, I am super jealous of that thing HPE. Interested to see how you set up the keys. Just so you know, unicomp can make you custom keys (so that you can have an enter key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> )


Its missing some stuff, definitely restoration material though. I am missing the space bars wire, the short shift, the enter key, the reset, the pd2 and pd3 key. I was planning on contacting unicomp actually and see what we can do, I would like all original printing even though the keys are going to be remapped differently anyway. (stock enter key is the bottom right ctrl key, where the enter key usually is is pd3, etc)

I am going to take my time since there really is no rush on it though.

Before cleaning:


After cleaning:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Making your things more matte and black... You are a good sir and I like you. Your result looks well nice.


Thank you







.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I just found out that someone I know threw out an IBM model m, I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Making your things more matte and black... You are a good sir and I like you. Your result looks well nice.


This. I like Matte and SoftTouch way more than shiney. Industrial>shine


----------



## pez

Agreed. I didn't like the glossy finish, but I had to have a mech. keyboard that day after having used a demo. I don't think I'll ever stray from the MX Blues.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Agreed. I didn't like the glossy finish, but I had to have a mech. keyboard that day after having used a demo. *I don't think I'll ever stray from the MX Blues.*


My brother! welcome to the clicky nation








give mx green a go, you might like a heavier clicky switch


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> http://gasmaskkeycap.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=57


Those are nice cables, but it doesn't change the fact that for roughly the price of one you can buy 25' of Techflex sleeving and shrink wrap, giving you all that's needed needed to sleeve a few cables in whatever combination of colors you desire. It's also good for headphone cables, which you can't do with an aftermarket cable unless you opt to replace it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Agreed. I didn't like the glossy finish, but I had to have a mech. keyboard that day after having used a demo. I don't think I'll ever stray from the MX Blues.


i love mx blues, the tactile click is amazing, im awaiting buckling springs tnough, feels the same except the BS is stiffer and longer actuations. but i dont know personall so we'll see.

CLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKY
<3


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i love mx blues, the tactile click is amazing, im awaiting buckling springs tnough, feels the same except the BS is stiffer and longer actuations. but i dont know personall so we'll see.
> 
> CLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKY
> <3


Funny thing, I love heavy switch 62g,67g or even 80g
but I found BS doesn't really suit me, the fatigue was there when I typed with my BS


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i love mx blues, the tactile click is amazing, im awaiting buckling springs tnough, feels the same except the BS is stiffer and longer actuations. but i dont know personall so we'll see.
> 
> CLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKY
> <3


You have that weird hand issue whose name I have forgotten. How do your hands hold up with extended use?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My brother! welcome to the clicky nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give mx green a go, you might like a heavier clicky switch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i love mx blues, the tactile click is amazing, im awaiting buckling springs tnough, feels the same except the BS is stiffer and longer actuations. but i dont know personall so we'll see.
> 
> CLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKYCLICKY
> <3


I wouldn't wanna stiffer switch







. I like how nice the Blues feel. The only mod I really wish to do is some o-rings to eliminate some of the bottoming out, but at the same time, I'm not terribly bothered by it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh my pez.. That looks fantastic, I was about to do that but ultimately just sold the keyboard. It makes it look stealth fighter like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bros, I need an SSK now...


Man, I really miss BS boards.

We used to have them in grade school, I still remember them.
Some keyboards were rubber membrane, but a few were Model M's (though I had no idea at the time--I just knew the IBM ones were clicky and way more fun to type on







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My brother! welcome to the clicky nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give mx green a go, you might like a heavier clicky switch


Clickies, the superior switches


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Not sure about used but new they are sold for quite a bit more than that. OTOH you can buy enough sleeving and heatshrink to sleeve several cables yourself for $10. As long as you own a heat gun/hair dryer and scissors, there really aren't any other supplies that are required.


Sleeving cables like that looks nowhere near as nice as a proper sleeving job. The best looking cables also have new connectors so that you can terminate the sleeving inside the connector.

Also, most sleevings will not fit over your connector. MDPC might be able to without messing it up too much if you're slipping it over a Micro USB or maybe even Mini end, but not an A or B.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Those are nice cables, but it doesn't change the fact that for roughly the price of one you can buy 25' of Techflex sleeving and shrink wrap, giving you all that's needed needed to sleeve a few cables in whatever combination of colors you desire. It's also good for headphone cables, which you can't do with an aftermarket cable unless you opt to replace it.


Techflex also looks like absolutely crap. I've played around with different sleeving materials (I did a write up in this review) and you couldn't pay me to use Techflex or any other low quality PET. If you're going to sleeve a cable, get nice sleeving or paracord or don't bother sleeving it at all. It doesn't cost much more, but the result is so much nicer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> am I the only one who dislikes CF vinyl, its a sticker... thats it. color me impressed when someone makes a full CF case.
> 
> ( i guess i dislike it because i've worked with CF, Fiberglass, and similar materials )
> to me its like putting a wood laminate flooring tile on a keyboard case and telling everyone its just as real as nubbs work.


No, you're not alone in that. Faux carbon fiber can be a decent accent, but I absolutely despise it when it's the primary. I can't stand the PSUs, PSU covers, cases, and so on I've seen covered in it. They just look so tacky to me. And not fun tacky, but high schooler with a late '80s, early '90s civic and a part time job to pay for mods for it tacky. I won't fault the technique, since many people have good technique with it, I just don't like it. I much prefer the solid color vinyl wraps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You have that weird hand issue whose name I have forgotten. How do your hands hold up with extended use?


The Dyspraxia?
Fine, i guess. I mean i grew up around keyboard games, and i spend almost all my waking hours on a keyboard so no doubt my hands grew into keyboard usage without a problem.
I mean i didnt notice much fatigue at all until i went back to a sicssorswitch for a bit, that felt awful and hurt my fingertips, but the mx blue keyboard seems to make fatigue unnoticeable.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone point me to where I can get a braided USB cable for my Leopold?


----------



## JayKthnx

Pexon, toxic, mimic, etc. Google them or check the several times they've been linked in the last 20 pages.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Pexon, toxic, mimic, etc. Google them or check the several times they've been linked in the last 20 pages.


Thanks!


----------



## azianai

btw incase anyone's looking for a Raindrop set, Round 2 Groupbuy is happening:
http://ctrlaltgroupbuy.com/buys/raindrop-r2


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> btw incase anyone's looking for a Raindrop set, Round 2 Groupbuy is happening:
> http://ctrlaltgroupbuy.com/buys/raindrop-r2


Stunning set but I'm in for Penumbra and working on getting an ergodox soon so funds are a tad thin currently


----------



## Simca

Those are a bit too expensive for my liking.


----------



## Jixr

EDIT: Ignore this post.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those are a bit too expensive for my liking.


See, this sort of thing is why I love this community: "I have a $120 motherboard, $200 CPU, $250 GPU, and $120 SSD but that's too much money to spend!" How much is your audio equipment worth?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have a $120 motherboard, $200 CPU, $250 GPU, and $120 SSD but that's too much money


*LOL*
Seriously who only has a $250 gpu?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

w00t post 2k! I'm averaging ten per day, and that's only in the fora that count them. Dear Santa, I want a life for Christmas... Nope, screw that. Outside is scary and you guys are fun.

I have $260 worth of GPUs, does that count? I have no idea how much a 670FTW MSRPed for, so that seems reasonable if the 680's $350 launch price (I think?) is anything to go by.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> *LOL*
> Seriously who only has a $250 gpu?


I know right? While I didn't go crazy I did end up buying a 670 GTX FTW 4GB a year ago.


----------



## protzman

poker 2 led just got here







have to wait till xmas!


----------



## Simca

~Drains the unicorn of more blood~

My GPU was $400 when I bought it. 680 was $500.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> btw incase anyone's looking for a Raindrop set, Round 2 Groupbuy is happening:
> http://ctrlaltgroupbuy.com/buys/raindrop-r2


What material are those keycaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those are a bit too expensive for my liking.


Same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> See, this sort of thing is why I love this community: "I have a $120 motherboard, $200 CPU, $250 GPU, and $120 SSD but that's too much money to spend!" How much is your audio equipment worth?


Well that's a bit different. Those keycaps won't make my keyboard function any better (though you could argue the feel and sound might improve).
Dropping $90 on new caps which are pretty much an aesthetic upgrade is a lot different.

Nothing against it, as I'm planning to buy some new keycaps myself, but that's more than I'd be willing to spend.
For right now anyways









Oh, and I have a 670 as well, so somewhere close to 400 when I bought it (380 or so I think).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have $260 worth of GPUs, does that count? I have no idea how much a 670FTW MSRPed for, so that seems reasonable if the 680's $350 launch price (I think?) is anything to go by.


680's were $500+ at launch with 670's around 400+

If i have more into keyboards than people do in their systems, then I must have a problem.
Though I only buy X70's or X80's anyway. Though I run a 1440 monitor, and often work from home so I need graphic horsepower.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well that's a bit different. Those keycaps won't make my keyboard function any better (though you could argue the feel and sound might improve).
> Dropping $90 on new caps which are pretty much an aesthetic upgrade is a lot different.
> 
> Nothing against it, as I'm planning to buy some new keycaps myself, but that's more than I'd be willing to spend.
> For right now anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have a 670 as well, so somewhere close to 400 when I bought it (380 or so I think).


You can also argue bigger and better GPUs only serve aesthetic purposes too. I mean, what do ultra settings and an additional layer of anti-aliasing have on reg'lar ol' high settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Drains the unicorn of more blood~
> 
> My GPU was $400 when I bought it. 680 was $500.


GAHH WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 680's were $500+ at launch with 670's around 400+
> 
> If i have more into keyboards than people do in their systems, then I must have a problem.
> Though I only buy X70's or X80's anyway. Though I run a 1440 monitor, and often work from home so I need graphic horsepower.


Maybe I'm thinking Radeon 6000? I'm not sure. There was some recent flagship card that launched for $350, either the 580 or 6970.


----------



## Jixr

sure as hell was not the 580, mine was 500+ as well as my 680


----------



## Paradigm84

My 680 was $540 when I got it, and that was used and from a seller on OCN, if I'd bought a new one here it would've been over $600 IIRC.

Also, hello Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My 680 was $540 when I got it, and that was used and from a seller on OCN, if I'd bought a new one here it would've been over $600 IIRC.
> 
> Also, hello Tator.


Hush, I'm not here.

In other news: Paradigm has good news coming. Spoiler alert, he already knows what it most likely is.


----------



## Jixr

i hope its a padd'lin


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What material are those keycaps?
> 
> *ABS Double Shot.*
> 
> Same.
> Well that's a bit different. Those keycaps won't make my keyboard function any better (though you could argue the feel and sound might improve).
> Dropping $90 on new caps which are pretty much an aesthetic upgrade is a lot different.
> 
> Nothing against it, as I'm planning to buy some new keycaps myself, but that's more than I'd be willing to spend.
> For right now anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have a 670 as well, so somewhere close to 400 when I bought it (380 or so I think).


As you stated changing key caps will change the visual appearance, possibly the sound timbre of using the keyboard, and the possible change in feel of the key surface depending on material it's crafted form are correct. There's also the shape, height, and angle of the key cap surface as well which will alter the typing experience as well. Is it enough to justify the cost of a set of custom key caps? That's purely a personal preference.

It can be likened to the custom hand crafted key cap and it's related prices a few pages back....to some the difficulty getting them and the price they cost are worth it, while others don't see it as worthwhile. To me it's one of the beautiful things about the enthusiast community, there's so many different facets to explore and delve into and some days I think we're merely the tip of the proverbial iceberg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i hope its a padd'lin


Have you been using the rubber dome keyboards again?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Hush, I'm not here.
> 
> In other news: Paradigm has good news coming. Spoiler alert, he already knows what it most likely is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i hope its a padd'lin


I'm getting a bigger paddle for Christmas.









Paddle all the things!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My BS keyboard is schedualed to arive the 23rd, before chrstimas. not that I care about christmas, but hey i can make christmas posts on reddit for tastey karma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> *LOL*
> Seriously who only has a $250 gpu?


The 7970M card in my laptop was 650$ when it came out and is now 450$...

mobile GPUs are absurdly overpriced :/ i dont get why


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Binned for power consumption and heat production is a real cause. The lack of a market is a fake cause (not really, they have to make money somehow, but it is crappy I agree). What you have in your laptop is just a binned 7870 on a small PCB I'm almost certain for twice the MSRP.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My BS keyboard is schedualed to arive the 23rd, before chrstimas. not that I care about christmas, but hey i can make christmas posts on reddit for tastey karma
> The 7970M card in my laptop was 650$ when it came out and is now 450$...
> 
> mobile GPUs are absurdly overpriced :/ i dont get why


I think mobile processors are high binned, plus you pay for the mobility.

My filco gets here tomorrow.

I think I am going to get a keycap set from unicomp for the kishsaver, they said they could hook me up for the odd keys that are missing, once again unicomps customer service is just awesome. You get answers in just a couple hours most times.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Binned for power consumption and heat production is a real cause. The lack of a market is a fake cause (not really, they have to make money somehow, but it is crappy I agree). What you have in your laptop is just a binned 7870 on a small PCB I'm almost certain for twice the MSRP.


the 7970M is a Thames chip which is based on the WIMBLEDON XT chip, which both the thames and wimbledon are based on the Pitcairn, But the thames chip has locked voltages on the VRAM and the card has rather limited power overall.
its similar to a 7870, but its really limited. I just dont get why the price is so absurd.

OH LIKE SO
my best friends are gamers too, we go to lan parties and stuff and we all have mechanical keyboards right? Well this was the end result of my friend Tom getting a hold of that Model M

https://vine.co/v/hFjh7aj2Y9e


----------



## Jixr

in all fairness, I would throw a TK across the room too.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I call it a 7870 for the same reason I equate 270(X)s with them: 1280 SPUs/80 TMUs/32 ROPs and 2GB VRAM reference on a 256-bit bus. Sure, the 270(X)s are Curaco, not Pitcairn, but it's basically the same chip.

...Oh yeah, keyboards! That's what I'm using to type this! It's scissor switch and I really wish I could cram something mechanical in a laptop form-factor with too much modification.


----------



## singh_shady

blackwidow ultimate for the win people.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> the 7970M is a Thames chip which is based on the WIMBLEDON XT chip, which both the thames and wimbledon are based on the Pitcairn, But the thames chip has locked voltages on the VRAM and the card has rather limited power overall.
> its similar to a 7870, but its really limited. I just dont get why the price is so absurd.
> 
> OH LIKE SO
> my best friends are gamers too, we go to lan parties and stuff and we all have mechanical keyboards right? Well this was the end result of my friend Tom getting a hold of that Model M
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hFjh7aj2Y9e


Size, thermal threshold, etc. While the chip is already in a limited form, it's even more limited to get one capable of the (generally) higher thermal threshold that a laptop needs. Size is a big factor, too. It's why unlocked phones are expensive. The power they provide in such a small size is why they carry such a high premium.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Unlocked phones are expensive because Sprint/T-Mobile/ATT can't sell it to you cheap and force you into a contract. There's no hardware reason for it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unlocked phones are expensive because Sprint/T-Mobile/ATT can't sell it to you cheap and force you into a contract. There's no hardware reason for it.


Yeah, that's part of it, but LTE and other cellular licensing is also part of it. Actual hardware costs have gone down, though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unlocked phones are expensive because Sprint/T-Mobile/ATT can't sell it to you cheap and force you into a contract. There's no hardware reason for it.


I want a nokia lumina 1020 but they are 660$ unlocked :/

that camera though...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Hush, I'm not here.
> 
> In other news: Paradigm has good news coming. Spoiler alert, he already knows what it most likely is.


Tator, I always see you on here








Don't be frontin' yo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> As you stated changing key caps will change the visual appearance, possibly the sound timbre of using the keyboard, and the possible change in feel of the key surface depending on material it's crafted form are correct. There's also the shape, height, and angle of the key cap surface as well which will alter the typing experience as well. Is it enough to justify the cost of a set of custom key caps? That's purely a personal preference.
> 
> It can be likened to the custom hand crafted key cap and it's related prices a few pages back....to some the difficulty getting them and the price they cost are worth it, while others don't see it as worthwhile. To me it's one of the beautiful things about the enthusiast community, there's so many different facets to explore and delve into and some days I think we're merely the tip of the proverbial iceberg
> Have you been using the rubber dome keyboards again?


Oh, like I said, not knocking it at all.
Just at this very moment, I'm not into paying that.

I was just saying as to why there's a reason some people aren't willing to spend that much on keys when they will on other components.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think mobile processors are high binned, plus you pay for the mobility.
> 
> My filco gets here tomorrow.
> 
> I think I am going to get a keycap set from unicomp for the kishsaver, they said they could hook me up for the odd keys that are missing, once again unicomps customer service is just awesome. You get answers in just a couple hours most times.


I think that would be the best way to go about it. I was amazed when my order showed up in 2 days (including custom printed keys).







With the age of that board, it is a good idea to replace them anyways as the sliders wear and start to get loose resulting in a sloppy feeling and binding on the larger keys. When I replaced the rt shift on my M, I was amazed at how much better it felt. Looked closely at the stock shift key and noticed that the very bottom of the slider was wearing thin on the left side causing it to bind.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What material are those keycaps?


ABS. Anytime it's doubleshots, assume ABS. Only when it's dyesub or lasered is PBT or POM a viable option. Right now the only company really doing doubleshot PBT is Vortex.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> *LOL*
> Seriously who only has a $250 gpu?


....I paid $180 CAD or so for my current graphics card. This will be resolved in a few months when I upgrade the entire setup, as I'll be going with a GTX 770 at minimum ^_^

...And my current card sells for what, peanuts nowadays?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's AMD and the miners are swarming. Try eBay.


----------



## Jixr

probably. I bite the bullet and usually upgrade every year, this year i'm sticking with the 600 series, and i'll either SLI or wait until the 800 comes out ( or wait till my roomie sells his 690 since he upgrades faster than I do )

yup, the mining fad ins't helping AMD fans.

( horray 1500 post )

I just got notified that my WASD caps have shipped, they are going on the christmas present board, I hope they get here before the 24th lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Do we have anything confirmed about Maxwell yet? There was a rumor it would have 6144 shaders or something a few months back and was 20nm? Maybe still 28nm? We're still supposed to get a 4GB 512-bit GK110 card though if the roadmaps are to be believed.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It's AMD and the miners are swarming. Try eBay.


Crypto just crashed though so I'm not sure if people are still willing to pay those prices to mine, especially with 3K LTC difficulty. Buying a GPU with these prices isn't profitable atm.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I want a nokia lumina 1020 but they are 660$ unlocked :/
> 
> that camera though...


I got a chance to use one and was impressed. Of course you pay for that nice camera by sacrificing 'discreteness'. Megapixels in that camera's case are king.


----------



## Jixr

megapixels don't matter for poo, its all about the sensor size.

For a phone its not bad, but there is a reason tomorrow i'm going to go drop $500 on a pocketable camera instead of just using my iphone in addition to my DSLR. But then again, I on occasion get paid to take photos.

I think the next trend in keybods is... membrane... mechanical... egro drox... and finally onto a stenographers keyboard layout. Thing looks crazy.


----------



## Xaero252

I wish women were as no nonsense as keyboards are. My Topre never leaves me wondering where things are going or what she wants in life...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I wish women were as no nonsense as keyboards are. My Topre never leaves me wondering where things are going or what she wants in life...


I tried making out with my Realforce, but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I wish women were as no nonsense as keyboards are. My Topre never leaves me wondering where things are going or what she wants in life...


hey.....

not all of us are crazy.


----------



## Xaero252

That's the worst part. she is completely sane... Just doesn't knoe what she wants, especially when it involves me. just hope they go the direction I think they are... marriage material this one is.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> That's the worst part. she is completely sane... Just doesn't knoe what she wants, especially when it involves me. just hope they go the direction I think they are... marriage material this one is.


I ment its the crazy ones you should look for


----------



## Badwrench

Just got my translucent spacebar and a translucent shamrock key from Keypop











PS, I am loving the MX Whites.


----------



## nubbinator

Had a little fun with the lights off:


----------



## JayKthnx

You should hook me up with a derp cap.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh, like I said, not knocking it at all.
> Just at this very moment, I'm not into paying that.
> 
> I was just saying as to why there's a reason some people aren't willing to spend that much on keys when they will on other components.


No worries







The more time I spend on here and places like GH I become more aware of the variables in a set of key caps.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@Xaero252


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dude, honestly, if she's wavering and acting like that-- she's probably not marriage material.
If she's not sure if she has feeling for you...then it's probably not going to be a good relationship if you do pursue it.
Not trying to be a dink, it just sounds like you're setting yourself up to get hurt. My










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Just got my translucent spacebar and a translucent shamrock key from Keypop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I am loving the MX Whites.


I think that pink and blue board is crazy looking!
In a good way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> You should hook me up with a derp cap.


^

Maybe do a raffle for club members?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @Xaero252
> I think that pink and blue board is crazy looking!
> In a good way


I'm going on a limb and guessing it's the Miami GB set .

Both boards do look sharp though


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Just got my translucent spacebar and a translucent shamrock key from Keypop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I am loving the MX Whites.


----------



## Travellerr

I definitely agree on the pink and blue be crazy looking in good way though. It looks really unique, and mx white mechanical switches I believe are the only cherry switches I have tried besides grey and ergo clears...I really like to try them, and how close do they feel to greens? because I have seen them compared with similarities to greens a lot. Also, I really like the see through space bar it looks reallly good with the rest of the color layout. I am currently breaking in my first topre keyboard, and I just order some few caps to modify it a bit but I am hopefully buying a whole set of topre key caps before they go out of stock permanently from ek. But thanks again for sharing your keyboards and mods, they look great, and keep it up with customization.-Patrick


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I definitely agree on the pink and blue be crazy looking in good way though. It looks really unique, and mx white mechanical switches I believe are the only cherry switches I have tried besides grey and ergo clears...I really like to try them, and how close do they feel to greens? because I have seen them compared with similarities to greens a lot. Also, I really like the see through space bar it looks reallly good with the rest of the color layout. I am currently breaking in my first topre keyboard, and I just order some few caps to modify it a bit but I am hopefully buying a whole set of topre key caps before they go out of stock permanently from ek. But thanks again for sharing your keyboards and mods, they look great, and keep it up with customization.-Patrick


So the only cherry switch types you've tried are the rare ones?









Nice.


----------



## Xaero252

I just hope they don't go out of stock forever.

Anyways, suggwstions on sleeving for my custom cable for my Topre?


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah unfortunately, I am not too much in a rush to try white switches, but I definitely think I would definitely like to try ergo clears because of how much I liked typing on clears, and greens are nice as well but I believe I am fine enough with blues as far as a tactile bump with an audible click goes.(and since I already own a blue switch keyboard I figured I would rather order some clear switches and replace them for another switch in a tenkeyless I buy) And I have never swapped out switches and or springs from a mechanical keyboard before because I am more recent cherry mechanical keyboard owner the past 9 months, I have the fortune of trying at least the clear switch and the greens which are usually out of stock pretty quickly. It sucks sometimes because of the responsibility outside of just working(currently I am raising my 3 year old nephew, and my girl's 3 years old daughter, I love them both but it doesn't leave time for much else) Because then I would practice working on modding my keyboard and I do own a soldering gun, though it is a cheaper one and not like the one I use to work on digital cameras and lenses. So any recommendations Xaero on a switch to try and a keyboard to use would really be appreciated because I happen to love this hobby and the people in the community well the not toxic ones have been great to talk with a learn from. Well feedback would be great and happy holidays!


----------



## Travellerr

I meant to say Bonzai for the previous post was looking at the wrong name. sorry guys Also directed to Xaero, I am currently in the same boat and have been using my rapid's braided cable for the leopold for now but have been looking on pexon's I believe for material and or cables just got a pleasant surprise from elitekeyboards, Brian sent me a red WASD keycaps instead of the lavender(red was supposedly out when ordering) so I have a nice wasd and escape key in red modded now.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I thought Whites went out of production?


----------



## Travellerr

they might of because the only ones I have ever seen were usually people that have owned them, or places that have had out of stock mechanical keyboards that were limited edition and have been out of stock for months and are not getting replacements.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm not really sure, but Reds went out of production temporarily I think, or they were supposed to have a limited production run. Cherry would probably bring back Whites if you placed a large enough order for them.


----------



## Jixr

the red thing being rare was about 3-4 years ago I think, its full well in production.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'd think Browns are top, then Blues, then Blacks or Reds.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'd think Browns are top, then Blues, then Blacks or Reds.


----------



## Jixr

^ sorry, that was out of context, I posted that I thought blues followed by reds would be the currently most produced cherry switches, then later edited and deleted the post since i wasn't really sure and didn't want to start a factual-less argument.


----------



## candy_van

In honor of Para's new position, I'd just like to say...rubber domes are the best.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> In honor of Para's new position, I'd just like to say...rubber domes are the best.


Qft.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'd think Browns are top, then Blues, then Blacks or Reds.


MX Blues best, Reds and Blacks meh, scissorswitches next, then rubberdome no thanks.
I dont have experience with the other key types.

I be gettin my buckling spring someday soon, ill update my opinion then.
I would like to give some browns a shot but ive never seen a brown mx keyboard in person, thjey're all blues and reds and blacks.


----------



## candy_van

Fran there are no "best" it's all user preference. Seriously though domes are the best.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Fran there are no "best" it's all user preference. Seriously though domes are the best.


hue


----------



## candy_van

Don't herp none won't durp none.


----------



## pez

Herpes? No sir.


----------



## Angrychair

I type on browns at work, while I don't mind tactile, i like light springs, I feel like I type a lot faster. I haven't had the pleasure of using blues, but I'm sure I'd like them way more than blues. I love reds though.

but that's like, just my opinion, man.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Don't herp none won't durp none.


hue?


----------



## JayKthnx

blue/blue shine 3 just arrived. threw on a couple caps and called it a day. still waiting for my supplies to sleeve the cables for both decks.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Ducks n snakes everywhere








Very nice jkthnkx


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I need a shine 3 in my life.


----------



## Simca

Cleaning my keyboard, have a strainer this time!


----------



## JayKthnx

Live and learn. How often do you clean them? Thought you lost your keys a month ago or so.

Can't wait for April. Will be buying quite a few interesting things around then, including things for my keyboards. No point in doing anything until then though since I will not be home for a couple months.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cleaning my keyboard, have a strainer this time!


why not wash it in a bucket?
didn't you just clean it recently when you lose the cap?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

found my phone, looks like there will be moderately good/bad pics of a buckling spring keyboard on my desk soon.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> MX Blues best, Reds and Blacks meh, scissorswitches next, then rubberdome no thanks.
> I dont have experience with the other key types.


I was replying to a now-nonexistent post about production, not how good a switch is. Of the four main switch types, I see Browns recommended all the time, and then, among Blues, Reds, and Blacks, Blues are likely ahead of those because the linear switch fanboys (







) have two choices. Those are my assumptions and I could very well be wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> In honor of Para's new position, I'd just like to say...rubber domes are the best.


Can he permaban us now?


----------



## candy_van

Nope, only mods can do that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> linear switch fanboys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> In honor of Para's new position, I'd just like to say...rubber domes are the best.


*Removes from membership list*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Qft.


Get out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Can he permaban us now?


Nope, not a mod.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well congratulations on the new post Paradigm









Browns FTW


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> well congratulations on the new post Paradigm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browns FTW


Thanks.


----------



## jokrik

That is one sexy title Para, congratz


----------



## zflamewing

Grats Paradigm!


----------



## Krullmeister

About time we got a peripherals editor, I think you're the right man for the job


----------



## Travellerr

Understandable statement though when thinking on the more main stream peripheral manufacturers that have gotten into the mechanical keyboard marketing at gamers, and it would probably be safe to say that with them at least and their over hyped keyboards would be both blue and red mechanical switches produced the most. Such as with corsair k vengeance series, and yes I know they both blue and brown options for I believe the k 70 but that was only after the fact of them making every other mechanical keyboard with red mechanical switches. Same with other companies, like razer with their cherry mx blue keyboards(which are rubbish in my opinion I have used my cousins) I think out of the bigger pc peripheral companies that Cooler Master and their quickfire series, such as the Rapid, the Stealth, and the XT is the closest thing to keep a wide gamut of key switches available and what not. Also, after using a rapid and a xt I can say they really are not that far off from your higher end mechanical keyboards, such as a Filco(granted filco is only one alternative) But I can only only give an idea of what I think you were referring too, Jixr, because mostly it comes down too what switches are advertise as the best gaming switch, because apparently mechanical keyboards unlock all the hidden potential for a gamer, lol, and especially red switches...which for me are okay I think I prefer a bit of a tactile feeling with browns for gaming in a more fps type of game, and maybe blues or clears for when I am playing games where accidental key presses are a big no no. I actually tried gaming in multiple types of games yesterday with my new Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard and some people think it is not able to be used in gaming efficiently, but I would disagree at least for myself I thought gameplay went really smooth in games such as Bioshock Infinite, Counterstrike GO, WOW, League of Legends, and others in those categories. It just depends on what your comfortable with and some switches for mechanical keyboards are not ideal feeling for certain games for some but may be ideal for long typing sessions.


----------



## Selquist979

Congrats on the Peripherals Editor position!


----------



## Travellerr

lol screw you man, I just got caught up on talking about it. No need to poke the already salted wound


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That is one sexy title Para, congratz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> About time we got a peripherals editor, I think you're the right man for the job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Congrats on the Peripherals Editor position!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> lol screw you man, I just got caught up on talking about it. No need to poke the already salted wound


What?


----------



## Travellerr

But I do apologize if it was a bit overboard I wasn't trying to make something more than it is. It is just I think as far as a good mechanical switch or a good keyboard for the matter, in terms of both typing and all different types of games that it really is a matter of preference and the only reason there is so much hype on the cherry mx switches is because of the fact that the more well know peripheral manufacturers advertise those particular switches as the best mechanical switches for gaming or typing. I think from my experience with linear switches I prefer mx black.


----------



## Travellerr

no I misread the post and thought selquist was making fun of my post about different switches and companies with sarcasm, then I saw your title and realize it was a sincere post and just happened to be right after the post I put in regards to your new title, which actually is awesome man, congrats and sorry for thinking you were joshing me Selquist. I thought you were just fooling because I got caught up in the post I wrote


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> no I misread the post and thought selquist was making fun of my post about different switches and companies with sarcasm, then I saw your title and realize it was a sincere post and just happened to be right after the post I put in regards to your new title, which actually is awesome man, congrats and sorry for thinking you were joshing me Selquist. I thought you were just fooling because I got caught up in the post I wrote


Ah right.


----------



## Jixr

Horray for editor status!



and in honor of the padd'in editor ( this is what you look like in my head )

its apparently hard to find a dazed and confused .gif


----------



## Travellerr

So now I feel like an idiot for a completely different reason than the original one. Also Paradigm I wrote you a post on your profile had a couple questions about some of the components in your rig, because I built mine this past year and for it being the first one I have built since being a kid and the pc game being completely different from back then. I wanted recommendations of a better case with better cable management choices then the 922 haf(which was bought because of the sale I prefer more minimal looking cases, fractal, antec, lian li, and then corsair has some nice ones as well, with a side window option if possible) also another question about the wasd v2 mechanical keyboard that you had a picture of, which is considered one of the best mechanical keyboards around at the moment next to Filco, Ducky, and etc.. thanks with any feedback you can give after reading the post, because it would help getting advise from someone that owns it already


----------



## pez

Haha that top picture isn't golden. It's platinum.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> So now I feel like an idiot for a completely different reason than the original one. Also Paradigm I wrote you a post on your profile had a couple questions about some of the components in your rig, because I built mine this past year and for it being the first one I have built since being a kid and the pc game being completely different from back then. I wanted recommendations of a better case with better cable management choices then the 922 haf(which was bought because of the sale I prefer more minimal looking cases, fractal, antec, lian li, and then corsair has some nice ones as well, with a side window option if possible) also another question about the wasd v2 mechanical keyboard that you had a picture of, which is considered one of the best mechanical keyboards around at the moment next to Filco, Ducky, and etc.. thanks with any feedback you can give after reading the post, because it would help getting advise from someone that owns it already


I couldn't think what you meant by a "post on my profile" for a minute, but then I realised what you meant, I'll respond to it now.


----------



## mironccr345

Congratz @para


----------



## Travellerr

Okay, lol, I wasn't sure what to call because I would of just p.m. you but I didn't see the option. I have been on this site and part of this community for a little while but have only been really only active for the past month and a half or so. I am currently really happy with my rig and the peripherals I use, but I think I would like a better cooling solution with much better cable management options and to have that available to me would be great. The cm 922 haf is actually a great case as far as features go but it isn't my type of case as far as aesthetics go, I prefer corsairs 330r case and fractal midi 2 or r4 I believe that is what is called. So, thanks for checking for me, and have you ever used a topre switch keyboard? I just got mine in and have been using instead of my quickfire rapid with mechanical blue switches(which I really like for a budget price for a good quality keyboards)


----------



## pez

Alright, I'm officially pleased with the paint on the board. There's still some 'black dust' coming off on my finger from light rubs, but it's not going to really be messed with until the 23rd or 24th. The keycaps had an 'Expected Delivery' of today, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not today. USPS hasn't updated the tracking since the 17th (big surprise). But, until then, here are a few pictures.

Yes, I daisy chained the OG off of the 2013.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Congratz @para


Cheers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Okay, lol, I wasn't sure what to call because I would of just p.m. you but I didn't see the option. I have been on this site and part of this community for a little while but have only been really only active for the past month and a half or so. I am currently really happy with my rig and the peripherals I use, but I think I would like a better cooling solution with much better cable management options and to have that available to me would be great. The cm 922 haf is actually a great case as far as features go but it isn't my type of case as far as aesthetics go, I prefer corsairs 330r case and fractal midi 2 or r4 I believe that is what is called. So, thanks for checking for me, and have you ever used a topre switch keyboard? I just got mine in and have been using instead of my quickfire rapid with mechanical blue switches(which I really like for a budget price for a good quality keyboards)


I haven't used a Topre board yet, I was planning on getting an FC660C around these holidays, but I ended up impulse buying a Ducky Shine 3 instead because they went for a decent price on Massdrop, I also want to compare the build quality vs my Filco MJ2.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Alright, I'm officially pleased with the paint on the board. There's still some 'black dust' coming off on my finger from light rubs, but it's not going to really be messed with until the 23rd or 24th. The keycaps had an 'Expected Delivery' of today, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not today. USPS hasn't updated the tracking since the 17th (big surprise). But, until then, here are a few pictures.
> 
> Yes, I daisy chained the OG off of the 2013.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Paradigm84

















You the man


----------



## Paradigm84

Thanks.


----------



## DBEAU

Anyone know of a place with a good selection of custom Cherry keycaps. I'm looking to replace the WASD on my CM quickfire TK. The engraved lettering irritates my finger after a while of holding it down. I'm thinking about replacing it with some blank glowy/translucent caps. Thanks

Also, I noticed on the CM website they say the Quickfire TK with the brown switches has a brown colored steel plate under the keys. Well, mine is white. Is this a new revision with the brown plate or a misprint?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Anyone know of a place with a good selection of custom Cherry keycaps. I'm looking to replace the WASD on my CM quickfire TK. The engraved lettering irritates my finger after a while of holding it down. I'm thinking about replacing it with some blank glowy/translucent caps. Thanks
> 
> Also, I noticed on the CM website they say the Quickfire TK with the brown switches has a brown colored steel plate under the keys. Well, mine is white. Is this a new revision with the brown plate or a misprint?


The brown switches TK with white plate is a new revision, or the more prominently sold version. There are a few brown plated ones floated around but not seen very much. I myself have the brown switches with white plate.

Also, how did I miss this?! Congrats Para! Shiny new title!







All bow down to the Paddling Editor!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used a Topre board yet, I was planning on getting an FC660C around these holidays, but I ended up impulse buying a Ducky Shine 3 instead because they went for a decent price on Massdrop, I also want to compare the build quality vs my Filco MJ2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job.


Gracias, senor







.


----------



## Travellerr

DBEAU There is a place from england that custom wasd keys mostly, qwer depending on what you are looking for and they look really good, and they do them with the transparent legends for back lit mechanical keyboards I believe. So that is an option if you are only looking for WASD to be replaced I think it is worth looking into. I will check it out again and make sure I am not giving you faulty information.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> The brown switches TK with white plate is a new revision, or the more prominently sold version. There are a few brown plated ones floated around but not seen very much. I myself have the brown switches with white plate.
> 
> Also, how did I miss this?! Congrats Para! Shiny new title!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bow down to the Paddling Editor!


I think I would prefer the brown plate because I think the amount of light bouncing off the white plate and bleeding between the keys detracts from the illuminated characters.
Quote:


> DBEAU There is a place from england that custom wasd keys mostly, qwer depending on what you are looking for and they look really good, and they do them with the transparent legends for back lit mechanical keyboards I believe. So that is an option if you are only looking for WASD to be replaced I think it is worth looking into. I will check it out again and make sure I am not giving you faulty information.


Thanks! Do they have a website?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think I would prefer the brown plate because I think the amount of light bouncing off the white plate and bleeding between the keys detracts from the illuminated characters.


I found it fine when I still had stock caps. But saying that, I had the brightness on minimum most of the time.

I was the exact opposite when I was waiting for my TK to arrive: Not wanting the brown. Black and white peripherals are easier to match with other things and to look at, for me.

I'm now using the MaxKeyboards front printed ones, and they do fit your requirement for "glowy" when the led is on.


----------



## Travellerr

How is the Ducky shine 3 ? I have yet to use one, and I use to be into backlit keyboards because of gaming in a more darkened environment, but then I practiced getting better at touch typing and now I know longer find the backlit keyboards appealing to me as much. Which I know plenty of people that touch type that own a ducky shine just because of the cool lighting options. If I was to ever get a backlit keyboard again, I would definitely get a ducky shine 3 tenkeyless. I also suggest maybe when you get the chance to spend the money picking up a Leopold fc660c topre board because I will be honest I came from using both brown and blue mechanical switches and I absolutely love the feel of this keyboard...granted I still have gripes but it is neither about the build quality nor the overall experiences. It has more to do with missing little things such as the on board function to f9 or f12 windows lock option and small things like that, but would I make the same purchased if it strictly coming out of my pocket? hell yes I would, because I feel like this is one of the most enjoyable typing experiences I have every had. I mean the way the tactile bump registers in the very start of the key press is a very different experience compared to you typical brown and clear mechanical switches(these are being used as reference because of the more quiet tactile bump) which the actuation and the tactile feedback happens half way through the key press. I actually prefer the way this switches feedback is in the beginning, but to each his own. I would recommend giving this keyboard a try though., highly recommended


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I found it fine when I still had stock caps. But saying that, I had the brightness on minimum most of the time.
> 
> I was the exact opposite when I was waiting for my TK to arrive: Not wanting the brown. Black and white peripherals are easier to match with other things and to look at, for me.
> 
> I'm now using the MaxKeyboards front printed ones, and they do fit your requirement for "glowy" when the led is on.


I too have the brightness all the way down. Actually, I have it set to only illuminate the WASD keys.

I see where you're coming from with the ease of matching white/black. I partly picked the brown switches because I wanted the white LED's. I feel like you wouldn't even really see the brown background. I just think it would reflect less white light back up between the keys.

Edit: I think I've found what I was looking for here - http://www.maxkeyboard.com/black-translucent-cherry-mx-blank-keycap-set-for-esc-w-a-s-d-or-e-s-d-f-and-arrow-keys.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Thanks! Do they have a website?


www.qwerkeys.co.uk

They are opening up distribution centres in LA and Hong Kong soon, so there should be much better shipping rates for the non-European customers.


----------



## Travellerr

Oh I am sorry DBEAU I thought I posted the website when recommending them as an option, and thanks Paradigm for posting the actual website for me. I hope you find something you like there DBEAU, if you do not I would try searching through ebay, and amazon for possible options of wasd keycaps, and you can even try the gh marketplace. Let me know if you find anything good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I too have the brightness all the way down. Actually, I have it set to only illuminate the WASD keys.
> 
> I see where you're coming from with the ease of matching white/black. I partly picked the brown switches because I wanted the white LED's. I feel like you wouldn't even really see the brown background. I just think it would reflect less white light back up between the keys.
> 
> Edit: I think I've found what I was looking for here - http://www.maxkeyboard.com/black-translucent-cherry-mx-blank-keycap-set-for-esc-w-a-s-d-or-e-s-d-f-and-arrow-keys.html


Huh.

If I had paid attention and realized those were translucent and not just plain black key caps, I would have ordered those instead. Oh well; key caps still aren't here.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's also worth noting you can get custom keycaps made with Qwerkeys subject to a minimum order quantity.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> linear switch fanboys
Click to expand...

I'll be one of them in five days, thank you very much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nope, not a mod.


Well, in that case, I have decided to set my keyboard on fire and only use the on-screen thing built into Windows. Oh, and +rep for all your hard work! Oh wait...







Nah, but really, congrats.

Also, in my campaign about the MX Brown peasants, the keypad on a Razer Tartarus has more feedback than an MX Brown switch. That's just sad. C'mon Cherry (or Cooler Master or Razer or Corsair), make Ergo Clears official!


----------



## HPE1000

^Red or black? Also, cherry will make ergo clears, as long as the order is big enough









Congrats paradigm!


----------



## Travellerr

I can an actually agree with making ergo clears official that would be super awesome, I would love to have a mechanical keyboard with ergo clears. I actually am planning on buying a nice bodied keyboard with browns or blues and swapping them out for ergo clears, well a friend of mine would be doing to main swapping, since I do not want to mess up the investment I am not planning on buying a Filco for 140 just to have to say yeah I bought a filco then I trashed it...lol. I do like brown switches alright, but I wish they were a tad stiffer, and clears do have that nice tactile bump that browns seem to be missing. I wish there was more access to clear switch mechanical keyboard honestly that would be so nice. Right now I am typing on a topre switch tenkeyless and if feels awesome but I still want to get a cherry mx keyboard with clears or ergo clears , and possibly white switches.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^Red or black? Also, cherry will make ergo clears, as long as the order is big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats paradigm!


Blacks. I realized that I can, sans number pad, make Ghetto Greens and, since they'll be cracked open anyway, Ghetto Reds. Refitted Reds perhaps?

Yeah, I had read that. It needs to be a massive order though. Somebody start a Kickstarter: Cherry MX Hot Pink keyboards!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I can an actually agree with making ergo clears official that would be super awesome, I would love to have a mechanical keyboard with ergo clears. I actually am planning on buying a nice bodied keyboard with browns or blues and swapping them out for ergo clears, well a friend of mine would be doing to main swapping, since I do not want to mess up the investment I am not planning on buying a Filco for 140 just to have to say yeah I bought a filco then I trashed it...lol. I do like brown switches alright, but I wish they were a tad stiffer, and clears do have that nice tactile bump that browns seem to be missing. I wish there was more access to clear switch mechanical keyboard honestly that would be so nice. Right now I am typing on a topre switch tenkeyless and if feels awesome but I still want to get a cherry mx keyboard with clears or ergo clears , and possibly white switches.


Modifying a filco wouldn't be the best idea ever, their PCB is dual sided and the solder goes all the way through the holes making it difficult to desolder. Get a QFR if you want to mod, I don't have any qfrs anymore but they were fun to modify, the only advantage of a filco I can find is the top piece isn't matte so it wont scratch easily, and it feels noticeably more sturdy (stronger and thicker plastic)

Filcos pcb and case is better than the qfr but I don't think its worth it to the average person when you take into account a filco is going to be 140 minimum and qfrs will sell for 55 new a lot of times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Blacks. I realized that I can, sans number pad, make Ghetto Greens and, since they'll be cracked open anyway, Ghetto Reds. Refitted Reds perhaps?
> 
> Yeah, I had read that. It needs to be a massive order though. Somebody start a Kickstarter: Cherry MX Hot Pink keyboards!


Another thing that requires a MASSIVE order is custom springs that have over 100g of resistance. I think MOQ for sub 100g springs is 1000 and for over 100g springs it is 50,000.. So we will never be able to make super blacks again


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^Red or black? Also, cherry will make ergo clears, as long as the order is big enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats paradigm!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I can an actually agree with making ergo clears official that would be super awesome, I would love to have a mechanical keyboard with ergo clears.


Just need enough people to commit so the MOQ of 750k can be met.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just need enough people to commit so the MOQ of 750k can be met.


Well, 104-key and 87-key keyboards are the two most common types, correct? That's 7212 full-size keyboards or 8621 TKL boards, plus it's probably possible to sell the individual switches themselves. Hot pink stems though, please.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well, 104-key and 87-key keyboards are the two most common types, correct? That's 7212 full-size keyboards or 8621 TKL boards, plus it's probably possible to sell the individual switches themselves. Hot pink stems though, please.


That's still a lot of boards.









Then again, there will probably be people who buy several hundred of the switches for any future boards.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, but it's not five digits a lot. I can type those numbers without a need for commas/spaces/periods. Seriously though, that's not a bad idea.

Pledge $5 and get a custom keycap!
Pledge $60 and get an 87-key set of switches!
Pledge $70 and get a full 104-key set of switches!
Pledge $150 and get a TKL keyboard!
Pledge $200 and get a full-size keyboard!

A bit of marketing and a catchy advertisement and it can happen.


----------



## HPE1000

Or just buy 110 clears for 53 and add 8 dollars for springs


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yeah, but it's not five digits a lot. I can type those numbers without a need for commas/spaces/periods. Seriously though, that's not a bad idea.
> 
> Pledge $5 and get a custom keycap!
> Pledge $60 and get an 87-key set of switches!
> Pledge $70 and get a full 104-key set of switches!
> Pledge $150 and get a TKL keyboard!
> Pledge $200 and get a full-size keyboard!
> 
> A bit of marketing and a catchy advertisement and it can happen.


LOL wut?

most custom keycaps cost $5, most decent keycap sets run 50, etc. etc, not a very practical marketing stragetgy.


----------



## pez

Just curious, but why would you want such a hard-to-push/long-way-travel switch (100g)? I understand that blacks are really meant to ensure very little error, but...I guess learn me some things?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just curious, but why would you want such a hard-to-push/long-way-travel switch (100g)? I understand that blacks are really meant to ensure very little error, but...I guess learn me some things?


Because I like heavier switches, I can't say I would use them all the time. If I was able to get them I would probably build a board with all the main keys using linear greys and then the shift, spacebar, enter, number keys etc with super blacks.

I would like them to feel like this


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just curious, but why would you want such a hard-to-push/long-way-travel switch (100g)? I understand that blacks are really meant to ensure very little error, but...I guess learn me some things?


Some people find even MX Blacks fairly light, I don't find them heavy from trying on the switch sampler, but when my other board gets here I'll be able to see what they're like to type on for longer periods.


----------



## Simca

I like greens because I have a 45 strength.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, blacks are not 'heavy' to me, though after switching to blacks, reds feel like if I had the ceiling fan on in my room I might accidently trigger a key. ( does not help that I lubed them )

Though I am currious about the custom korean springs, how lite too lite, eventually the key time returning to its top position would start to slower. eventually wouldn't they just feel 'spongey'

I do have a few reds laying around, I should snip one of the springs for giggles.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because I like heavier switches, I can't say I would use them all the time. If I was able to get them I would probably build a board with all the main keys using linear greys and then the shift, spacebar, enter, number keys etc with super blacks.
> 
> I would like them to feel like this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people find even MX Blacks fairly light, I don't find them heavy from trying on the switch sampler, but when my other board gets here I'll be able to see what they're like to type on for longer periods.


I'm just curious. Don't think I'm knocking it







. I tried a Logitech mechanical keyboard in Best Buy recently (710+, I think) and wasn't a huge fan. I also wasn't actually doing anything real with the board. The quiet of the board was nice, but I instantly missed the 'clicks' of the blues.


----------



## Travellerr

Thanks for the advice and I knew about the Filco havings a double sided pcb I do not know why I didn't register it when I thought about swapping to ergo clears, and I actually own a rapid and a xt one in browns and one in blues. I might even consider swapping the blues and after buying a switch tester I got a 15 dollar off a keyboard from cooler master so that is probably the route I should take is maybe get another rapid or stealth. and then swap out the switches and mod the springs I wanted to know if you knew where to get those korean springs that were mentioned for ergo clears or if using the browns or blues springs wouldn't be all that different?


----------



## Jixr

springs.

Orginitave

*too lazy to post the link, but just google em"


----------



## BertolomeoDiaz

heho,
so i love mechanical keyboards,
if you ever had one you won´t want to go back
rubber dome feels just sucky in comparison
it´s really the feeling that i appreciate most
i have two desktops, so i have two mechanical keyboards

corsair k60, cherry red
http://i.imgur.com/pzEa6DR.jpg

roccat ryos mk glow, cherry black
http://i.imgur.com/MuBIpSD.jpg

not the best pictures, just for proof

i got some rubber dome keyboards, too, but those are wireless ones for laptops, one of them with integrated mousepad
i like those. too, but not for hours of gaming or typing
for the laptops they are an improvement


----------



## Travellerr

lol word that is fine I hear you on the laziness today, it is my day off and I have not to do one thing today unfortunately that is not the way it works right?, anyways I will check them out I think a friend in gh actually recommended the same place for springs for the ergo clear mod. In your opinion what do the ergo clears feel like? like a cross between the clears and browns? I just yet to use or experience typing with them before.


----------



## Jixr

make a JH blue, and to me, thats pretty close what to clears feel like.


----------



## HPE1000

Good thing I bought some 67g limited springs awhile ago, they sold out. Apparently the 62g limited aren't going back in stock ever. I feel like buying some 65g springs and maybe later converting the filco to 65g blues, they are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Good thing I bought some 67g limited springs awhile ago, they sold out. Apparently the 62g limited aren't going back in stock ever. I feel like buying some 65g springs and maybe later converting the filco to 65g blues, they are supposed to be pretty good.


I didn't know there's 65g springs
my 67g blue feels amazing, tbh I prefer 67g over 62g you can feel the feedback though its only 5g difference
dying to try gold springs


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I didn't know there's 65g springs
> my 67g blue feels amazing, tbh I prefer 67g over 62g you can feel the feedback though its only 5g difference
> dying to try gold springs


Same here, I want that sifo swag


----------



## Travellerr

What is a JH blue? I have never heard and or read about them before because I am thoroughly intrigued by them. I love when people give bunches of information randomly that I end up learning something new everyday. lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> What is a JH blue? I have never heard and or read about them before because I am thoroughly intrigued by them. I love when people give bunches of information randomly that I end up learning something new everyday. lol


Jailhouse blues, its a mx blue where typically you put a small o-ring inbetween the slider and the stem, basically it raises the actuation point of the switch, removes the click, and they feel like a more tactile brown, not as tactile as a clear, but close.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> What is a JH blue? I have never heard and or read about them before because I am thoroughly intrigued by them. I love when people give bunches of information randomly that I end up learning something new everyday. lol


Jailhouse blues
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=38091.0
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40193.0


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They're Blues with something between the stem and slider that minimizes or eliminates the space between them. Usually you use O-rings. See this if you're confused. Most people report them as feeling a lot like Clears.


----------



## pez

So basically it takes out that 'leeway' the blue switch normally has? I could see that being both a good and a bad thing. Interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

No more clicky, but you get not-Brown tactile switches (which is a bit redundant







) for the price of a typical keyboard, not the $150+ prices they usually command.


----------



## pez

I could see clears being much more easy to touch type on, right? I notice when attempting to touch type on the 2013, sometimes I won't hit a key because I mistake that 'leeway' as a keystroke.


----------



## Travellerr

that is definitely a pretty cool mod, and I think that would be my best bet at the current moment because of the fact that the 62g and 67 are sold out on the originative site I was linked to look into. They have some nice keysets on the site though for tenkeyless keyboards kind of want to pick up one for my rapid. Also, about the jh blues is there a difference to which type of o ring you place between the slider and the stem? jw because I know there are more than one type of o ring and wanted to make sure before I give it a go I will search some through gh my tab is pulled up so I should of did some searches but I got caught up talking with you guys, thanks for the info btw it was helpful.


----------



## pez

I think the main difference is OD (outer diameter) and the ##A spec. The ##A spec determines how hard or soft the material is, I believe, but I'll definitely let someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JayKthnx

got my supplies in. one cable down.
also got a better view of the couple of keycaps I threw on the blue/blue ds3.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got my supplies in. one cable down.
> also got a better view of the couple of keycaps I threw on the blue/blue ds3.


I thought for a sec that it was all zinc caps, but its the lighting that make the caps shine

Anyway, nice touch!


----------



## Seredin

Congrats @Paradigm84

I start making some changes to my model m space saver soon. Once I find spare time -_-


----------



## Simca

I notice the leeway on the 2013 is much more extreme than on my ducky. Can anyone confirm this is possible since they both use blue switches, so it's kinda' strange that it would differ, but I felt the 2013 definitely had a lot of leeway while the actuation point seems higher on the ducky.


----------



## JayKthnx

Looking at my friend's bwu and weighing it compared to my ds3, I think the bwu uses as plastic mounting plate, while ducky uses a metal one, resulting in a small amount of flex while pressing the keys. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I notice the leeway on the 2013 is much more extreme than on my ducky. Can anyone confirm this is possible since they both use blue switches, so it's kinda' strange that it would differ, but I felt the 2013 definitely had a lot of leeway while the actuation point seems higher on the ducky.


The difference is actually the same between the OG BWU and 2013. Very obvious at that. Of course, I've got a lot more hours into my OG, too. Not really sure mechanical switches wear down, though.


----------



## Seredin

Is there such a thing as buckling spring key stem sets? I have only been able to find them sold individually, which seems trop cher for what it is.


----------



## pez

Key caps got here today. Officially chalking this DIY as complete







.


----------



## Jixr

anyone know if microcenter carries any 60% boards? I'll be visting one soon and was wondering if they have any good stuff in stock I should look at while i'm there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Key caps got here today. Officially chalking this DIY as complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone know if microcenter carries any 60% boards? I'll be visting one soon and was wondering if they have any good stuff in stock I should look at while i'm there.


I am not sure, I have never been to a microcenter sadly


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I have never been to a microcenter sadly


Thanks







. The lights aren't so blindingly bright as they seem in the pics. Gonna put my keycaps on tonight and give it the true test of quality.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone know if microcenter carries any 60% boards? I'll be visting one soon and was wondering if they have any good stuff in stock I should look at while i'm there.


As far as I've seen the only mech keyboard they sell is the Logitech.


----------



## Simca

If you're going to Microcenter you can expect 2 types of keyboards. Gamer keyboards like Razer and Non-Brand keyboards.


----------



## candy_van

The Microcenter by me has a few Ducky boards, as well as ones from Cooler Master and Corsair.
I think it's a YMMV kind of deal with different locations.


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah I think that it does depend on location with Microcenter because the one by my father-in-law have some decent mechanical keyboards, granted there are only a few of these better mechanical keyboards, and then a bunch of razer's(which I do not care for from when typing on my cousins, I have felt a better feel from cooler master qfr at a cheaper price)


----------



## nubbinator

Not exactly keyboard related, but in my world it is:



I finally found myself an affordable pressure pot, meaning I can have even more fun with casting now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone know if microcenter carries any 60% boards? I'll be visting one soon and was wondering if they have any good stuff in stock I should look at while i'm there.


Mine has a bunch of Duckys, but no 60% keyboards of any kind. 60% keyboards are kind of a niche thing anyways. The only ones you really see are your Pokers, Pures, HHKBs, and FC660s (though technically, they're not 60%), but those really are only sold online, often because of licensing agreements.

Microcenter should have some TKLs though, probably just Cooler Master (which I would recommend), Corsair, and Razer.


----------



## kazuyamishima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I'm at Best Buy and am currently contemplating if I want to spend the $110 on a 180GB Intel 530. Yes or no? But also, they have some mechanical keyboards on display in the games department. I gotta say, I can only feel the Browns' actuating when I go slowly. There's nothing there when I mash it. It isn't plugged into anything so I can't say for sure, but it just doesn't really feel tactile. Clears it is if I want feedback and the people around not murdering me.


The tactile feedback of the browns is pretty subtle. Since I used to use reds, I think it is pretty noticeable.

While I do understand the critique that browns feel like reds with some sand between the switches (after all, they are equally light with a little bump or feeling of feedback on the way down) I do not completely agree with it. While the tactile feedback is subtle, I also feel like it is accurate and consistent, and the actuation remains smooth. The idea "sand" or "dirty reds" makes it seem like the tactility feels like slight friction, and that it is not consistent, which is just not my experience.


----------



## Travellerr

I would have to agree yes the browns tactile bump is slight and the switch itself is a lighter one where it could seem similar to reds if one is coming from a rubber dome or even a heavier switch with a more pronounce bump. personally I definitely notice the difference from reds to browns even when mashing or typing very fluidly and fast, but I do also understand that some people do not notice it or make comparisons to the two switches because of the lightness in the resistance. Now, for me browns has something there that the reds are not able to replicate for me, which is the tactile bump, because I like to have at least some feedback when actuating a key whether it be in the middle of the keystroke where I hit the bump like with browns and clears(which I happen to prefer over browns with typing) or at the initial start of the keystroke as it is with Topre switches(which though expensive I realized I absolutely love and am currently breaking in), I believe once you continue typing with brown mechanical switches your opinion of them would start to change if you were to again compare them with red switches(which do feel neat when all your other switches are tactile but there is a feeling of absence because of the linear feeling of the switch) because you would realize how much that slight bump impacts each key press when then jumping to a linear switch. If the tactil feeling is not enough for you I would look into getting a clear keyboard, they have some with the leopold fc660m(though they do have cherry stabilizers and is a tenkeyless design) I myself am looking into getting a cherry mx clear board and maybe making some modifications.


----------



## Jixr

yeah i just figured since i'm going to a town that has one that i'll see what they have.

Thought with the stupid target credit card info jack, my bank ( chase ) limits me to $300 a day, and the problem is i'm going to have to get a hotel, and its hte only card I have, so I probalby won't be able to buy anything.


----------



## Travellerr

I hate the fricking hotel, and the price is usually steep how long do you have to go there for only a night? because if that is it you should be able to get something when you go down, because they tend to have some really good deals right before xmas. Let me know if you are able to get anything decent when you go down there. Also Jixr is your name the same on geekhack and or do you have an account with them becausr someone has your name that did a really nice job with a case mod of a Quickfire Rapid mechanical keyboard.


----------



## JayKthnx

Likely the same jixr since he has a couple of modded qfr's.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not exactly keyboard related, but in my world it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found myself an affordable pressure pot, meaning I can have even more fun with casting now.














































Tell me what you're using it forrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JayKthnx

He's been making cast key caps for a couple weeks now


----------



## candy_van

Good resupply the world with double shot caps plox.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I notice the leeway on the 2013 is much more extreme than on my ducky. Can anyone confirm this is possible since they both use blue switches, so it's kinda' strange that it would differ, but I felt the 2013 definitely had a lot of leeway while the actuation point seems higher on the ducky.


I can't exactly comment as I have only ever used black widows (2011/2013) - but they both felt the same. The actuation point is about 50-60% of the way down, which is fine for me because I type kinda heavy









Not really sure what you mean exactly by leeway though


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't exactly comment as I have only ever used black widows (2011/2013) - but they both felt the same. The actuation point is about 50-60% of the way down, which is fine for me because I type kinda heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what you mean exactly by leeway though


Well if she's actually in agreeance with me for once (







), than I believe she means the very small distance that the key depresses before actually providing you with the actual keystroke (and it's concurrent, tactile click). I notice a very slight difference in my OG/2011 BWU and 2013 BWU. It's very slight, but it's there. At the same time, this board (2013) is much newer by a year and some.


----------



## Jixr

yes, one and the same on GH, those are my boards.


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you're using it forrrrrrrrrrrrr


Cap casting. I've posted some of the early results in the thread and I have some posts about it on Geekhack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> He's been making cast key caps for a couple weeks now


I've actually been experiment for a couple of months, just haven't really been super happy with the outcome of the first ones, so I didn't post them much.


----------



## Seredin

I was absent from this thread for a while. I immediately think about how much liquor I could make with it.


----------



## Travellerr

Oh, yeah then that is him, he has some great looking rapid's and did read his step by step modding mini guide about how he gave his QFR a certain look and I absolutely loved it. I am actually going to ask for some pointers on some different types of paints and what not because I am new to modding mechanical keyboards. At least I am new to modding keyboards in that manner, I am thinking about doing the same with my QFR but just a different color scheme from the one I saw him do, and I am thinking on either a dark red/burgundy and or a green/deep green. After the paint is done I was looking into possible pbt keycap replacements in a particular color like beige or off white maybe I will get the front printed white key caps I saw for sale. Or if I could find some light blues for a burgundy color case that would be a nice color scheme.







too many options....I think I will actually find some key caps I like for it then I will decide what color to go with the case from there. Might be easier trying to match the case to the key caps I pick out.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I am actually going to ask for some pointers on some different types of paints and what not because I am new to modding mechanical keyboards.


Yeah man if you have any questions feel free to PM me or ask on here, there are some other skilled painters and modders in this thread as well.

Also, picked up my ipad today, but they were all out of the lightning to usb connectors, so i'll have to wait a bit before trying to use a mech keyboard with it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Oh, yeah then that is him, he has some great looking rapid's and did read his step by step modding mini guide about how he gave his QFR a certain look and I absolutely loved it. I am actually going to ask for some pointers on some different types of paints and what not because I am new to modding mechanical keyboards. At least I am new to modding keyboards in that manner, I am thinking about doing the same with my QFR but just a different color scheme from the one I saw him do, and I am thinking on either a dark red/burgundy and or a green/deep green. After the paint is done I was looking into possible pbt keycap replacements in a particular color like beige or off white maybe I will get the front printed white key caps I saw for sale. Or if I could find some light blues for a burgundy color case that would be a nice color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many options....I think I will actually find some key caps I like for it then I will decide what color to go with the case from there. Might be easier trying to match the case to the key caps I pick out.


Jixr is obviously the more experienced one here, but for the surface of the board, I'm very happy with how the Krylon Fusion turned out on the BWU OG. If mechanical boards were a bit cheaper, I'd love to make it into a modding startup.

On that same note, I have a question about the Rit dye I see people use for key caps. For the transparent/translucent keys I just got, would it leave their transparency/translucency in tact, or would it be a full coverage kind of thing?


----------



## Jixr

from what I understand ( i've never dyed caps ) clear/translucent ones wouldn't work out very well.

For best resutls i'd imagine you'd want to use white ABS caps. I've heard dying can be pretty hit or miss, so instead of ruining a set of caps i'd just rather go buy something that close to the color I wanted.


----------



## Travellerr

Woooooaaah Woah you can used a mechanical keyboard with a iPad ? I am in desperate need of some news updates. I didn't know that at all. That is really cool especially if I don't feel like being at my p.c. and I can bring my tenkeyless mini with me that would be awesome...really awesommee.

In regards to part of the message that was addressed to me...I just wanted to say thanks a lot man, and I will most likely do just that because there is a lot I have yet to learn about modding mechanical keyboards that I can take all the advise I can get. Especially when it is from people that do sick paint jobs and are good at making easy instructions and also have more experience working with modding mechanical keyboards than myself. I currently am considering buying a rapid and having my friend work with me in teaching me how to swap the to ergo clears or jh blues, and then before putting it all together again I will probably customize the case by the process you used. I will pm you with questions and thanks


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> from what I understand ( i've never dyed caps ) clear/translucent ones wouldn't work out very well.
> 
> For best resutls i'd imagine you'd want to use white ABS caps. I've heard dying can be pretty hit or miss, so instead of ruining a set of caps i'd just rather go buy something that close to the color I wanted.


Most dye jobs that I see turn out the best are PBT. I don't think ABS holds up to the higher water temps you need to hit all that well.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Woooooaaah Woah you can used a mechanical keyboard with a iPad ? I am in desperate need of some news updates. I didn't know that at all. That is really cool especially if I don't feel like being at my p.c. and I can bring my tenkeyless mini with me that would be awesome...really awesommee.


Thats my goal.

I've seen people connect regular USB keyboards to Ipads via the camera connection kit, but i'm not sure about mechanicals.

The issue is the ipads can only provide so much power over its lightning connector, that some usb items that take a good bit of power won't work. Though it does seem if you used a powered usb hub then nearly anything would work.
This is my first ipad so i'm still playing around with it and seeing what all I can do with it.

I don't know if a non backlit mech requires any more power than a standard keyboard, but i'll find out.

The apple store and frys didn't have any of the connector kits, i'll try a best buy tomorrow to see what I can find.
My goal would be to have a mini-laptop thing, find me a 60% keyboard with mx blues or greens, and have it with an ipad, that would be perfect for me. I'd love a macbook air, but the small screen resolution would bother me, and I don't need the processing power of it. I should be able to do 90% of what I would do on a laptop if i had one on an ipad.

Since my desktop is speced out I typically do all my serious work on it.


----------



## Travellerr

I would think that a normal cherry mechanical keyboard consumes no more than your average rubber dome, and I mean hell there is some rubber dome with tons of backlit options as well with displaying things from your pc like framerates... I cannot imagine a simple mechanical keyboard with just the basics to work would consume more power than that. Like a poker 2 or a pure pro? or just a normal tenkeyless mechanical kb? Also I think as long as your are not trying to bring a corsair k95....lol you should be fine I would say, lol k 95 must be a very uncomfortable keyboard for someone like me who uses a keyboard tray lol. I am all about tenkeyless 80% to 60% boards just because of space and overall comfort while using mouse and gaming.


----------



## Travellerr

oooo I wonder if a topre switch keyboard would use much more than the standard I have a feeling it might use a little bit just because how the switches work I would assume. I would love to use my Leopold fc660c with me on a tablet or ipad.... I need know how it works out keep me post Jixr


----------



## Jixr

k95 is garbage, i took mine back lol.

But yes, tomorrow i'll go to a different store and try to find one fo those camera connection kits, and then I'll see how it woks.

In theory, It _should_ work just fine, but you'll never know until you try it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Most dye jobs that I see turn out the best are PBT. I don't think ABS holds up to the higher water temps you need to hit all that well.


From what I have read about cleaning old Lego parts, you can use hot water as long as it's below 80C, since that's when ABS starts to melt. Not sure about other kinds of plastic, other than PVC and CPVC which burn, not melt, when attacked with a Dremel.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats my goal.
> 
> I've seen people connect regular USB keyboards to Ipads via the camera connection kit, but i'm not sure about mechanicals.
> 
> The issue is the ipads can only provide so much power over its lightning connector, that some usb items that take a good bit of power won't work. Though it does seem if you used a powered usb hub then nearly anything would work.
> This is my first ipad so i'm still playing around with it and seeing what all I can do with it.
> 
> I don't know if a non backlit mech requires any more power than a standard keyboard, but i'll find out.
> 
> The apple store and frys didn't have any of the connector kits, i'll try a best buy tomorrow to see what I can find.
> My goal would be to have a mini-laptop thing, find me a 60% keyboard with mx blues or greens, and have it with an ipad, that would be perfect for me. I'd love a macbook air, but the small screen resolution would bother me, and I don't need the processing power of it. I should be able to do 90% of what I would do on a laptop if i had one on an ipad.
> 
> Since my desktop is speced out I typically do all my serious work on it.


I'm curious to know about this, too.

Has anyone done this with any Android tabs? I have an OTG for my Android devices, but no camera kit for my Apple devices. I'll give it a try with the BWU later on.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> From what I have read about cleaning old Lego parts, you can use hot water as long as it's below 80C, since that's when ABS starts to melt. Not sure about other kinds of plastic, other than PVC and CPVC which burn, not melt, when attacked with a Dremel.


PBT has a much higher melting point than ABS. It's really easy to mess up ABS and warp it in water. Not many people have done it successfully. PBT is great for it.


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah granted I would buy a cooler master keyboard over a corsair, I mean I guess if I had to buy a corsair keyboard it would be the k65 tenkeyless. Yeah I think it will be fine what keyboard will you be trying on the iPad ?


----------



## Jixr

one of my QFR's, and if they work I would go buy a 60% board and paint and cap it.

I'm feeling yellow or green for my next paint job.


----------



## Travellerr

Any idea of what 60% mechanical keyboard you would end up getting? I personally like the poker 2 design and it is easier to put custom caps, and not to mention qtan has a few on ebay with black cases. Also, has some on his site store for a cheaper price point but they are only in white, but he does also have keycap sets for them to change the white keycaps or add to them.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, probably a poker, they are easy to find and mod.

I'd really like one with greens, but i'm not sure how easy they are to find, so either blues or blacks.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Any idea of what 60% mechanical keyboard you would end up getting? I personally like the poker 2 design and it is easier to put custom caps, and not to mention qtan has a few on ebay with black cases. Also, has some on his site store for a cheaper price point but they are only in white, but he does also have keycap sets for them to change the white keycaps or add to them.


Poker is great, not to mention you can also add LED to it
But I've a few friends who gone crazy with their poker , like getting thick aluminium case (FMJ which is 250$ alone), LED and custom switch
then they realise ; might as well spend it on a custom keyboard with poker layout like GON since it would ended up to be cheaper and you'll get customisable switch/springs from the first day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> PBT has a much higher melting point than ABS. It's really easy to mess up ABS and warp it in water. Not many people have done it successfully. PBT is great for it.


I second that,
I've bad experience myself with abs dye-ing and I've successfully dyed my model M keycap (PBT)
thing is I saw a lot of people get good result with RIT dye, but I found Dylon (which is cheaper) worked even better


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Poker is great, not to mention you can also add LED to it
> But I've a few friends who gone crazy with their poker , like getting thick aluminium case (FMJ which is 250$ alone), LED and custom switch
> then they realise ; might as well spend it on a custom keyboard with poker layout like GON since it would ended up to be cheaper and you'll get customisable switch/springs from the first day
> I second that,
> I've bad experience myself with abs dye-ing and I've successfully dyed my model M keycap (PBT)
> thing is I saw a lot of people get good result with RIT dye, but I found Dylon (which is cheaper) worked even better


That is what I did, I had the poker and bought the fmj case and quickly realized it was going to be a little silly so I ordered sprits pcb for it. (I didnt get the 7075 aluminum though, just the 6065)


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is what I did, I had the poker and bought the fmj case and quickly realized it was going to be a little silly so I ordered sprits pcb for it. (I didnt get the 7075 aluminum though, just the 6065)


I have to admit, that FMJ is one heck of a case
so thick and heavy

You have it on hand already dont you?did you get the brass weight as well?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I have to admit, that FMJ is one heck of a case
> so thick and heavy
> 
> You have it on hand already dont you?did you get the brass weight as well?


I didn't want the brass since it was poker related, as well as it apparently not even adding much weight (80g if I remember)

I was struggling to come up with christmas presents so I just decided to let it be one, pics soon I guess


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I didn't want the brass since it was poker related, as well as it apparently not even adding much weight (80g if I remember)
> 
> I was struggling to come up with christmas presents so I just decided to let it be one, pics soon I guess


I've been struggling to sell my ergo clear QFR, again my location would make the shipping cost too much basically to anywhere in the world
I can use the fund to mod more keyboards or my own christmas present too









anyway not sure if anyone has posted this but
Noppo Capacitive switch design


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I've been struggling to sell my ergo clear QFR, again my location would make the shipping cost too much basically to anywhere in the world
> I can use the fund to mod more keyboards or my own christmas present too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway not sure if anyone has posted this but
> Noppo Capacitive switch design


I cant wait for cooler master to release their mx/topre board, I wonder what they are going to cost since they probably want to keep it cheaper like they did with the QFR or if they want to charge a premium since it will have mx stems.

Good luck selling your QFR though, I can't believe mine sold so fast although I did take a hit on both of them.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cant wait for cooler master to release their mx/topre board, I wonder what they are going to cost since they probably want to keep it cheaper like they did with the QFR or if they want to charge a premium since it will have mx stems.
> 
> Good luck selling your QFR though, I can't believe mine sold so fast although I did take a hit on both of them.


Coolermaster seems to be pretty reasonable with their peripheral pricing. I love the prices of their mice, they're a lot cheaper than the competition. I have a feeling it might even be cheaper than a normal Realforce board.


----------



## jokrik

Just wondering the strategy they gonna use to hit the market
for sure you cant market topre board under gaming boards







can you?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Just wondering the strategy they gonna use to hit the market
> for sure you cant market topre board under gaming boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you?


Just watch them try


----------



## meiosis

1/1 Made


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Before


After!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Before
> After!


Is this one of the 'spot the difference' thing?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Is this one of the 'spot the difference' thing?


It was so dirty! You don't have to look too close


----------



## BiG_LiG

It was a bit hairy. It looks clean shaven now.


----------



## Travellerr

Actuallly that is a good point about the poker because I will be honest if I had one I would be tempted about get a aluminum case and in way getting a GON would be better I would love to have one. I believe though he would probably keep the original lighter weight case and paint it, also because if he is using this to type on an iPad then chances are he is going to be carrying it around and with a metal case that would be a little bit of a loss. I mean if I have the funds I would probably still do just because they look awesome and I would take it out of my bag at a library saying to myself "my keyboard looks better than yoursss, look at my keyboardddd" lol


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i wouldn't do much to it if I got one, just some super cheap caps and paint. and I probably wouldn't buy one for a month or so anyway. But it is neat all the thing you can do with them.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like greens because I have a 45 strength.


Sure, but what's your dex at?

Man this thread moves fast...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1 Made


Nice, what is it? Looks like a silver KMAC 1


----------



## kallerters

me too,I wish the Model-M wasn't so heavy, or I would have brought it here.thank you


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah one of the most customizable mini tenkeyless keyboards in my opinion. Well, I am looking forward to it when you get one let me know what color theme you go with, and I will let you know when I need your advice on my QFR


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah it does look like a silver kmace, and it definitely looks nice when and where did you buy the modding parts?


----------



## AJR1775

Just added some MaxKeyboard keys, the Chinese Zodiac set. Already had the regular Zodiac set. Good keycaps.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Just added some MaxKeyboard keys, the Chinese Zodiac set. Already had the regular Zodiac set. Good keycaps.


Now I want one for my trigger








but don't you find the max keycaps taller than the oem?
that's what happened when I put my max keycaps on my trigger


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Now I want one for my trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don't you find the max keycaps taller than the oem?
> that's what happened when I put my max keycaps on my trigger


Yes, by about half a millimeter to 1 millimeter. However, I mostly replaced all the R4 keys so it's not noticeable


----------



## Travellerr

that looks really good for led backlit keycaps


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> that looks really good for led backlit keycaps


That's on the lowest settings, turned up they look even better but a pic of it doesn't relay very well. Can't even tell that they don't belong, they let the same amount of light through as the rest of the Ducky keycaps.


----------



## Travellerr

I was going to order some keycaps from them originally as replacement caps. But then I went on WASDkeyboards and found ones that were more of what I wanted. I only wish WASD would produce the same option with pbt caps and double shot keycaps because that would be awesome


----------



## Jixr

wasd caps are only worth it if you need to buy singles or custom caps, their sets are a little bit expensive, espc if you are buying blanks.

speaking of which, i have my package in the mail from them. another custom spacebar and some colored blanks for my XT.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i wouldn't do much to it if I got one, just some super cheap caps and paint. and I probably wouldn't buy one for a month or so anyway. But it is neat all the thing you can do with them.


Off-topic as I was just looking for a post with your name, but I can confirm at the least, my Nexus 10 powers my BWU OG/2011 via a normal USB OTG cable. Lights work at all 4 settings, too (low, medium, high, pulse).

I took a video of it, and will put it up or link it once it finishes uploading to Dropbox.


----------



## Jixr

very cool, good to know it works out.

according to my reasearch, it should work, but ya never know. most people just buy those cheapo bluetooth keyboards or use an apple wireless keyboard.

and even if it does not work, i could still use it to connect my camera and flash drives and such.

Random: playing bf4 'comander' on an ipad is awesome lol.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> very cool, good to know it works out.
> 
> according to my reasearch, it should work, but ya never know.
> 
> and even if it does not work, i could still use it to connect my camera and flash drives and such.
> 
> Random: playing bf4 'comander' on an ipad is awesome lol.


I've heard someone else talk about that.

What exactly is the deal with this whole commander table thing?


----------



## pez

If it's anything like commander mode was on BF2, iPad implementation of it would be purely awesome.


----------



## robster84

I'm joining the mechanical club with an entry level cheap Zalman ZM-K500 to see how i get on


----------



## Jixr

Eh, basically you ( sorry for being off topic ) see a map of the BF, and players locations and enemies, and you can voice chat to squads as well, but you can issue commands to squads, send in cruse missles, target enemy vehicles, and do drone sweeps, send in supply and vehicle drops and stuff. and you get points and ribons that go towards your level, and its pretty easy to get 5k+ xp a game. my room mate would target snipers and i'd send in a missle and get a few kills.

its kinda fun.

I still don't like the skinnier sides of the new ipads, not alot to hold onto in portrait mode ( which i use most of the time )


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah that is always a slight fear of mine when purchasing modd caps to go with or match my main set, and that is looking unnatural with the rest of the set. Like sticking out like a sore thumb, and I don't need them to not be noticed, but it just depends on what your preference is.


----------



## Travellerr

Oh you own an XT as well I happen to love that keyboard, and I am not even prone to buying full size keyboards. It is a great keyboard with a awesome minimal and low profile design, and it is perfect for modding with custom Keycaps. I know that now as far as expensiveness of WASDkeyboards, and I think if you are getting a full set you might as well buy a keyboard along with them because I hear their keyboards are up to par with Filco, Ducky, and other well known for their quality brands. Send me a photo of your XT when you get the new keycaps on


----------



## Jixr

yeah sorry, this is my xt

the xt just has a few colored caps for the program I use for work. makes it a little easier since my work layout is very werid
and I also like the colors, the blue and all white looks a little bland to me.









my
qfr with blacks is blue with white caps,
qfr with reds is red with white caps
and my zibal is stock except with the blk switches changed to lubed reds


----------



## Jixr

Horray

*iPad Air+QF XT=working!*

Just plug everything in, and the ipad recognizes the "Cooler master Quickfire Xt"

it says its not supported, but it seems to work just fine.

If you're fammiliar with OSX commands and such, it seems to work just the same on the ipad.





Once I get back from the holidays I'll explore the set up a little bit more. I picked up the adapter on my lunch break, and I'm at work right now so I really can't test it out that much and don't have that any free time tonight since I'm going to be out of town for a week.

Ideally I want to basically have it as a laptop replacement, and don't want to shell out $100+ for the crappy keyboard/case things, or $60 for an apple keyboard ( even though they are very nice ) Any any excuse to buy another keyboard


----------



## Simca

Looks like photoshop to me.


----------



## Jixr

got me, i'm sure you could tell by the pixels right?


----------



## Simca

Yeah, the pixels.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah. The shadows and reflections are off too.


----------



## Jixr

I got the north korean state-run photoshop team to do it for me.



( if any of you guys happen to keep up with their hillarious media propaganda )


----------



## BonzaiTree

It was the owl in the upper left corner that gave it away for me.


----------



## geogga

Hm...so I've been using the blues for a while on the YOTS and i have to say, double pressing keys or other as others have said are very difficult.
May switch over to Topre, because I loved my HP rubber dome keyboard when i was gaming and a topre (55g?) may suit my needs.
When typing, I like it because i just do, I still need to get a wrist rest for this, because its like an inch too high (wrists rest on desk).

when it comes to best cherry keyboards, is Ducky usually first or is Filco?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> when it comes to best cherry keyboards, is Ducky usually first or is Filco?


Depends how you define "best", the Filco has higher build quality, but it's also pretty minimalistic so doesn't have the backlighting and other features that something like a Ducky Shine 3 would.


----------



## HPE1000

Plenty of people out there asking the same thing and the conclusion is usually ducky if you want backlighting, if you dont then filco(or QFR).


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Plenty of people out there asking the same thing and the conclusion is usually ducky if you want backlighting, if you dont then filco(or QFR).


We all know that having the Filco badge on your keyboard is worth $80.

Speaking of which, do they actually sell just the Filco logo? lol. Pop that sucker on a QFR.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> We all know that having the Filco badge on your keyboard is worth $80.
> 
> Speaking of which, do they actually sell just the Filco logo? lol. Pop that sucker on a QFR.


HMM

*WTS: Filco Logo

Asking 50 dollars shipped for my filco logo, CONUS only.*


----------



## Jixr

First off, I love you guys, the GH community have been pretty crappy lately, so i'm going to refrain from posting on there anymore.

Secondly, on the mech+ipad thing

QFR's: Work
XT: work
Zibal 60: give me the "this device requires too much power" as I figured it would, it has a headphone and mic jack, as well as being backlit, so I was not expecting it to work.

Though it WILL work if you route it through a powered USB hub.

also got my new keycaps on, WASD custom caps are always nice. and i'm excited about giving away the zibal tomorrow.

who wouldn't love a custom keyboard with a custom engraved spacebar on it?


----------



## Simca

I would not love a custom keyboard with custom engraved spacebar on it. Who would?


----------



## JayKthnx

Custom is just the fancy way of saying recycled.


----------



## Krullmeister

Got a new toy for my birthday!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Custom is just the fancy way of saying recycled.


lol shh.... the guy who is going to be getting it won't know I only bought it to steal the black switches out of it.


----------



## HPE1000

Noice ^

On a related note, I really want a model m that was made on my bday, but I don't think they were made on that day







((((((


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Got a new toy for my birthday!


Happy birthday! and nice haul!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noice ^
> 
> On a related note, I really want a model m that was made on my bday, but I don't think they were made on that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((


day or year?
I want one which has the same year as my birthday, and they do have it

While we're on Filco talk, after my sucessfull proxy purchase from Filco Japan I've been finding myself browsing diatech web often
and this is interesting but so expensive









not to forget this too, but I've a KPAD on the way already


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Gonna get a shine 3 in the new year. I have a quick fire TK with browns at the moment.
I like browns, so should I get a Shine 3 with brows, or go for a different switch, maybe blacks? or Clears?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Gonna get a shine 3 in the new year. I have a quick fire TK with browns at the moment.
> I like browns, so should I get a Shine 3 with brows, or go for a different switch, maybe blacks? or Clears?


I would go clear from brown, its heavier and have more tactile bump
Unless you want to go out of your comfort zone which doesnt work for me
I'm a super duper clicky guy and I bought myself an ergo clear, though its rare I'm seriously willing to let it go now


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Happy birthday! and nice haul!
> day or year?
> I want one which has the same year as my birthday, and they do have it
> 
> While we're on Filco talk, after my sucessfull proxy purchase from Filco Japan I've been finding myself browsing diatech web often
> and this is interesting but so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to forget this too, but I've a KPAD on the way already


I want down to the day.

Also, I have seen those filco cases, I always wanted the wooden one









I have also seen that keypad before, it seems to be made of all metal, right? How much does it cost?


----------



## JayKthnx

At current exchange rate, $148.66


----------



## Jixr

to me those don't look like real wood, carbon, etc, i'm willing to bet all my keyboards they are just a vinyl or hydro dipped.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Happy birthday! and nice haul!
> day or year?
> I want one which has the same year as my birthday, and they do have it
> 
> While we're on Filco talk, after my sucessfull proxy purchase from Filco Japan I've been finding myself browsing diatech web often
> and this is interesting but so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to forget this too, but I've a KPAD on the way already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noice ^
> 
> On a related note, I really want a model m that was made on my bday, but I don't think they were made on that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((


Thanks!









Mines pretty damn close to when I most likely was "made". Probably the closest Ill come to one that is made on my birthday hehe.


----------



## HPE1000

Yes, I think the wood is something that would only look good from a distance.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I would go clear from brown, its heavier and have more tactile bump
> Unless you want to go out of your comfort zone which doesnt work for me
> I'm a super duper clicky guy and I bought myself an ergo clear, though its rare I'm seriously willing to let it go now


Well I game a lot mainly, recently WoW more than anything. I was thinking about trying blacks because they're supposedly better gaming switches when constantly bottoming out.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> to me those don't look like real wood, carbon, etc, i'm willing to bet all my keyboards they are just a vinyl or hydro dipped.


The top two look like real carbon, and have a price to match


----------



## Simca

A real carbon fiber keyboard would be interesting.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> to me those don't look like real wood, carbon, etc, i'm willing to bet all my keyboards they are just a vinyl or hydro dipped.


I think Ive seen the description somewhere before that the last two at the bottom of the page is real metal and gold plated, thats why its already out of stock

And yeah the numpad look so industrial and full metal

Has anyone try sa profile keycaps on blue switch?

I have only one keycap and I found that it reduces the click which I dont fancy, but still want to know it overall since it looks so good


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well I game a lot mainly, recently WoW more than anything. I was thinking about trying blacks because they're supposedly better gaming switches when constantly bottoming out.


Arent you better off getting something like razer orbweaver for mmorpg? I played wow in the past and I would grab one of those razer orb if it was available at that time

This thread is moving so fast lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Arent you better off getting something like razer orbweaver for mmorpg? I played wow in the past and I would grab one of those razer orb if it was available at that time
> 
> This thread is moving so fast lol


don't want razer - don't use keybinds - have a naga for that


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

feels like a typewriter XD


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels like a typewriter XD


Nice! I'm really tempted to get a Unicomp. One of these days...


----------



## HPE1000

I think I am going to get this, 7075 aluminum, hard anodized, not bad.

I am probably going to get sandblasted violet color.

Any objections?




There is the purple color sample on the right (although potato pic)


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51101.0;topicseen


----------



## Simca

You should do another color like pink.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I am going to get this, 7075 aluminum, hard anodized, not bad.
> 
> I am probably going to get sandblasted violet color.
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the purple color sample on the right (although potato pic)
> 
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51101.0;topicseen


puuuurpleeeee
was amazing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should do another color like pink.


How about no









I have been thinking about this for a week or so and I just don't know what to do, I might just get FMJ design #1, it would be 40 dollars more but would be much larger and weigh more, but if the purple isn't dark enough then I am not interested, plus it would only be 6065. Although once again, I absolutely baby my keyboards and I doubt I would do any damage to any grade of aluminum...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> puuuurpleeeee
> was amazing.


I already miss my purple keyboard if you can't tell.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How about no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this for a week or so and I just don't know what to do, I might just get FMJ design #1, it would be 40 dollars more but would be much larger and weigh more, but if the purple isn't dark enough then I am not interested, plus it would only be 6065. Although once again, I absolutely baby my keyboards and I doubt I would do any damage to any grade of aluminum...
> I already miss my purple keyboard if you can't tell.


This is why i never sell my things, it was such a pretty keyboard, that purple and grey.

and LOOOOOOOL

the mechanical keyboards reddit posted my wrist rest in the mechanical keyboards wiki XD
http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/wrist_rests#wiki_make_your_own


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> We all know that having the Filco badge on your keyboard is worth $80.
> 
> Speaking of which, do they actually sell just the Filco logo? lol. Pop that sucker on a QFR.


Hey, no way!
Filco is totally way better you can feel the difference and stuff and...

Yeah, just get a QFR...

but I'm still glad I bought mine


----------



## Jixr

Merrry/Happy Christmas/Holidays to all my mech friends!

I hope everyone here has a good holiday and I look forward to reading the +100 new pages when I get back home on Sunday.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Merrry/Happy Christmas/Holidays to all my mech friends!
> 
> I hope everyone here has a good holiday and I look forward to reading the +100 new pages when I get back home on Sunday.


happy corporategreed celebration day ^.^
(im only half serious, have a great holiday LOL)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> happy corporategreed celebration day ^.^
> (im only half serious, have a great holiday LOL)


Happy Doom Gloom Dispair Pain Suffering Sickness Famine Death day to you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I love you guys.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Happy birthday of some bearded Israeli fellow who's actual birthday was in the summer but was moved to cover the winter solstice in an attempt to convert pagans.

Cheers!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Happy birthday of some bearded Israeli fellow who's actual birthday was in the summer but was moved to cover the winter solstice in an attempt to convert pagans.










The birthday of the bearded one of whom you speak of was moved to 12/25 to convert pagans? Where did you read this?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Happy birthday of some bearded Israeli fellow who's actual birthday was in the summer but was moved to cover the winter solstice in an attempt to convert pagans.
> 
> Cheers!


Dude, everybody knows Santa was born in Canada. Learn to holidays.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday of the bearded one of whom you speak of was moved to 12/25 to convert pagans? Where did you read this?





Spoiler: Warning: Extremely Off -Topic



http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/jesus.asp

As to him being born in the summer, it's debated actually when he was born.

However, even many church groups agree that December 25th wasn't likely his birthday.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas

2nd Parargaph



Man, I'm feeling serious buckling spring nostalgia, I kind of want to get one.
I just wish they had modern LED-backlit BS keyboards.

Do any exist?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I just wish they had modern LED-backlit BS keyboards.
> 
> Do any exist?


By current design, I think its impossible to have a backlit BS board.


----------



## HPE1000

Seeing as how unicomp has a very limited budget and cannot even make a new SSK, I am going to say even if it was possible it wouldn't happen.

The market for buckling springs keyboards is small, the market for backlit buckling springs is even smaller.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> We all know that having the Filco badge on your keyboard is worth $80.
> 
> Speaking of which, do they actually sell just the Filco logo? lol. Pop that sucker on a QFR.


Not just the badge, the proper stabilizers are absolutely worth the $$


----------



## HPE1000

I have not tried cherry stabs on a blue switch, I wonder what it would be like, I don't like them on reds but they are great on blacks.


----------



## zemco999

Hey guys... I think I just found an old mechanical keyboard in my basement, but it isn't cherry mx switches


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Hey guys... I think I just found an old mechanical keyboard in my basement, but it isn't cherry mx switches


Pics please


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pics please


I was wrong







it felt like a linear switch but when I pulled off the keycap it was a dome with sliders







Big disappointment

It looked like the black alps when I held it sideways


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it felt like a linear switch but when I pulled off the keycap it was a dome with sliders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big disappointment
> 
> It looked like the black alps when I held it sideways


Dome with sliders, it might be a topre


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dome with sliders, it might be a topre


----------



## HPE1000

^









I was just thinking and I might actually just get this... I realize that my poker is pretty much a gaming keyboard and having a low profile case might be a good idea for it in this situation. Plus it would be cheaper, get here in a couple days and I don't have to deal with any crazy groupbuy waits and shipping costs.

I think lower profile would mean less strain on my wrist compared to something like the last one I posted or an FMJ case which is even worse than that, it's a unique case to say the least.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=628


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm done with PS/2. 6-key rollover is enough for me and it disconnected by exiting sleep mode. Tapping space woke it up, but suddenly I can't type. Sigh. Well, couldn't; there's a USB option and I'm sticking with that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://imgur.com/LxTeF










GLAMOR SHOT TIME.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks nice, I think I would change the LED cover to something different. They sell them on their website for a dollar or something, otherwise amazing, I bet it feels solid, huh?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Dat classic Windows logo.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice, I think I would change the LED cover to something different. They sell them on their website for a dollar or something, otherwise amazing, I bet it feels solid, huh?


To be honest it feels like a toy. More like a fisher price thing









I'll probably just remove and paint over the LED cover when I get down to painting it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Just got a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with MX Reds and red LEDS. Using it to type this message out is one of the best feelings ever! Nevermore shall I use that old rubber dome device! All I want to do is type, I don't even care what, but at the moment it wouldn't even matter all that much.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Congrats! You are now part of the master race.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Congrats! You are now part of the master race.


And it feels great to be part of it! Now the real question is how much should I worry about bottoming out on these keys? I have been trying to avoid that, but it seems rather inevitable on MX Reds.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I have two mech boards, a Razer Black Widow 2012, and a Logitech G710+. I got the Logitech because my partner and I sleep in the same room as my computer and I was constantly waking him up early in the morning with the clicking of the Cherry Blues on the Black Widow. I compromised by getting the &10+ though it isn't a great deal quieter than the Razer.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> And it feels great to be part of it! Now the real question is how much should I worry about bottoming out on these keys? I have been trying to avoid that, but it seems rather inevitable on MX Reds.


There's nothing wrong with bottoming out--most of us do it!

I do it with MX Blues just because I like the sound and feel.
I can type without bottoming out, but it's not nearly as fun (and I'm slower if I worry about it).

If you do train yourself to not bottom out however, it could be argued that you can type more efficiently and therefore faster, by not depressing the key fully. It's more ergonomic.

But realistically I think there is little difference.


----------



## roflcopter159

The real problem I am having now is that I would love to get another keyboard or two with different switches just because. I don't exactly have that kind of money unfortunately, no matter how nice an MX Blue board would be.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Save up and try clicky switches next. I'm the oppostie of you: clicky first, and I can unwrap linear switches in about 12 hours (thanks Santa!)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My next keyboard will probably be a TKL, as I'm curious about them. Probably another month or two before I look at picking one up (but WASD and Max are both tempting companies to order from)


----------



## CannedBullets

I might build another PC so I'll need a keyboard for it. What's the cheapest mechanical keyboard out there? Preferably with Cherry MX Reds. Blacks and Browns would be okay also.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I might build another PC so I'll need a keyboard for it. What's the cheapest mechanical keyboard out there? Preferably with Cherry MX Reds. Blacks and Browns would be okay also.


I wouldn't go any lower than a RK9000

You'll be skimping on costar stabs which complete the mechanical experience if you go any lower (Cherry stabs feel mushy)


----------



## jokrik

I love costar stab and how crisp they feel but becarefull , there has been alot of problem when you pair keycaps produced by signature plastic with costar,
The stabilizer just doesn't fit properly and feel loose

Alot of group buy is SP
That if you are really into after market keycap

My favorite still GMK, no issue with costar and the build quality is just up there


----------



## CannedBullets

Costar? They're the stabilizers with a metal rod that you can take out when you pull a large keycap right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yup. I think Cherry stabilizers are like two piston off to the side of a wide key's switch, correct?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Costar? They're the stabilizers with a metal rod that you can take out when you pull a large keycap right?


Not exactly, a plastic insert that goes into the longer keys extra stems is held on by big metal rods that have curls on opposite end


----------



## Xaero252

Okay attempt number 2.

What color combo do you think?

















































Trying to make a nice custom cable for my keyboard;


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

First and last both look nice.


----------



## jokrik

First!


----------



## Xaero252

Looking at available supplies I may need to swap the Mini-USB port for a Micro so I can get a right or down angle connector...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> First and last both look nice.


This ~suckles a tiny bit of blood~


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That first one is absolutely sexy!


----------



## petran79

got a new Rosewill 9000 with brown switches.

First time using a mech keyboard. Feels nice.

Still I am testing the keyboard because I havent heard good things regarding the stability.
I'll wait and see.
Also the PS/2 port is not that reliable but I'll stick to it to save power for USB ports.


----------



## connectwise

What do you mean stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The real problem I am having now is that I would love to get another keyboard or two with different switches just because. I don't exactly have that kind of money unfortunately, no matter how nice an MX Blue board would be.


It's okay mate, there's a reason why there's that thing called deal with the devil. Sell your soul, get more keyboards.


----------



## zemco999

I LOVE the first one.


----------



## user18

Typing this from a shiny new QFR with MX blues. Got a set of the MAX translucent keycaps coming for my Nighthawk too. Blues take some getting used to, but I'm sure I'll get there. They feel a bit heavier than browns, but that's probably the switch design rather than the spring.

Toxic set here I come


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Typing this from a shiny new QFR with MX blues. Got a set of the MAX translucent keycaps coming for my Nighthawk too. Blues take some getting used to, but I'm sure I'll get there. They feel a bit heavier than browns, but that's probably the switch design rather than the spring.
> 
> Toxic set here I come


I almost dont even want to deal with the toxic set anymore, I might still get it though.

The heavier feel comes from the design of the blue switch, the bump and click add weight, the blues still share the same spring as red and brown.

Hope everybody had a happy christmas! I thought long and hard about this combination and I am happy to say I think it worked out well.


Better pics later, and funny christmas present from a friend who got me what he kept calling a "ducky shine" for weeks.


----------



## user18

Oh wow that looks really nice.

Still getting used to the tenkeyless form factor too. Love the board though. If filcos are supposed to be more solid than these, they must be lethal indeed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Oh wow that looks really nice.
> 
> Still getting used to the tenkeyless form factor too. Love the board though. If filcos are supposed to be more solid than these, they must be lethal indeed.


There really isn't much of a difference between the filco and the QFR honestly, the QFR is a great keyboard









So.. This is what he got me, it is outstanding, I am getting a biblical amount of typos right now.
It's the "ducky shine"



He also got me some trinidad scorpion peppers, I think he wants me to die.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I almost dont even want to deal with the toxic set anymore, I might still get it though.
> 
> The heavier feel comes from the design of the blue switch, the bump and click add weight, the blues still share the same spring as red and brown.
> 
> Hope everybody had a happy christmas! I thought long and hard about this combination and I am happy to say I think it worked out well.
> 
> Better pics later, and funny christmas present from a friend who got me what he kept calling a "ducky shine" for weeks.


Pretty sure the classic beige with blue legend would look even better!

Anyway have a Merry Happy Christmas everyone, type more and empty your wallet


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Pretty sure the classic beige with blue legend would look even better!
> 
> Anyway have a Merry Happy Christmas everyone, type more and empty your wallet


I was going to get that but I didn't want the two blue colors to clash.


----------



## protzman

Woohooo! Just unwrapped my new Poker 2 with green LED's and red switches! IM surprisingly liking th red switches alot more than my blues! The size is kinda weird coming from a TKL to a 60% because i used to use the function row somtimes to keep track of where my fingers were!
Freaking awesome though! would reccomned, and will put some pics up in a bit!


----------



## user18

Using the blues a bit more, I'm not sure if the noise is going to start getting on my nerves. I know it's already bothering other people









But that's half the fun of having a clicky board, right?


----------



## Xaero252

I think I'll order both the first and last cord - one cable for traveling and another to stay with my desk...

Anither question any decent travel case options for a tenkeyless? I travel quite frequently.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

This is the first thing I've typed on my Black QFR. Not sure how much I like them for typing. We'll see for gaming, but I think I'm going to have two keyboards chillin' on my desk. I do like my DeathAdder though: nice and clicky. It's basically the M510 I had been using but better and wired.

EDIT:: 'K, I still don't like it for typing. It'll do though when I alt-tab in the middle of a game. Does anybody know of a good place to get individual switches for cheap? I just want one Green or one Black so I can cannibalize the spring. Really don't want to void the warranty on this just yet.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is the first thing I've typed on my Black QFR. Not sure how much I like them for typing. We'll see for gaming, but I think I'm going to have two keyboards chillin' on my desk. I do like my DeathAdder though: nice and clicky. It's basically the M510 I had been using but better and wired.
> 
> EDIT:: 'K, I still don't like it for typing. It'll do though when I alt-tab in the middle of a game. Does anybody know of a good place to get individual switches for cheap? I just want one Green or one Black so I can cannibalize the spring. Really don't want to void the warranty on this just yet.


UNICORN, USING A DEATHADDER? THE WORLD IS OVER!

Wait ... Are you drunk today or something? DeathAdder's a mouse ... As is M510


----------



## roflcopter159

Figured I would post a picture of my new Shine 3 TKL in my setup.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would post a picture of my new Shine 3 TKL in my setup.


Nice! My ducky shine I got today wasn't all it was cracked up to be


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> UNICORN, USING A DEATHADDER? THE WORLD IS OVER!
> 
> Wait ... Are you drunk today or something? DeathAdder's a mouse ... As is M510


This is not the first time the thread has diverged into mouse talk, cough Fran cough. That, my QFR, and Legos were my Christmas presents, and I am satisfied with them all. But yeah, Green or Black switches, anybody know a place? Ebay is useless. They have green Cherry MX keycaps, but nobody is selling switches.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice! My ducky shine I got today wasn't all it was cracked up to be










How come? What did you get?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come? What did you get?


Refer to http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-powered-by-koalas/19380_20#post_21456687

My friend told me he got me a ducky shine, that is what I got lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come? What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-powered-by-koalas/19380_20#post_21456687
> 
> My friend told me he got me a ducky shine, that is what I got lol
Click to expand...

Haha, that's actually pretty funny!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is not the first time the thread has diverged into mouse talk, cough Fran cough. That, my QFR, and *Legos were my Christmas presents*, and I am satisfied with them all. But yeah, Green or Black switches, anybody know a place? Ebay is useless. They have green Cherry MX keycaps, but nobody is selling switches.


Oh. Maybe we _can_ be friends...


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is not the first time the thread has diverged into mouse talk, cough Fran cough. That, my QFR, and Legos were my Christmas presents, and I am satisfied with them all. But yeah, Green or Black switches, anybody know a place? Ebay is useless. They have green Cherry MX keycaps, but nobody is selling switches.


Wasd keyboards has one switch of what ever for 1.75
Max keyboards has them as well for the same price.
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts.html
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-parts.html

Can't remember a website where I saw like 50 switches for around $55. hmm, I think it could've been from IMSTO.
Will try to get it back to my mind.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Wasd keyboards has one switch of what ever for 1.75
> Max keyboards has them as well for the same price.
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts.html
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-parts.html
> 
> Can't remember a website where I saw like 50 switches for around $55. hmm, I think it could've been from IMSTO.
> Will try to get it back to my mind.


originativeco has mx blacks in stock, 110 for 60.

http://www.originativeco.com/collections/accessories/products/cherry-mx-switch


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I had gotten a set of HiVi GT1000 2.1 speakers for my 2nd rig, along with a new desk in the iKea Galant......didn't know iKean makes solid computer desks, previous I'd gotten from them were utter crap. Anyway, since the speaker controller has green LED display, I broke out my old Dusky Shine 1 MX Blue with green LED to match it, even made the LED on my Kone XTD green.


----------



## DaveLT

Actually they do, just avoid the compressed sawdust tables. Every compressed sawdust table is crap.
Solid pine tables (Not painted though) go for just a bit more than the sawdust tables


----------



## p3lim

DONUTS!


----------



## protzman

hurrs my new poker 2


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3lim*
> 
> 
> 
> DONUTS!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I love the look of 60% boards but I just can't see how I'd efficiently operate my computer without Fkeys, number pad or arrow keys.
How do you guys do it??


----------



## p3lim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I love the look of 60% boards but I just can't see how I'd efficiently operate my computer without Fkeys, number pad or arrow keys.
> How do you guys do it??


Personally, having a tenkeyless, I use it at home for gaming and such, I'm only missing a numpad, so I survive.

As for the ones without function keys, I suppose they have a function _key_ that allows them to do Fn+1 to get F1 etc.
A bit inconvenient perhaps, but it works fine.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I love the look of 60% boards but I just can't see how I'd efficiently operate my computer without Fkeys, number pad or arrow keys.
> How do you guys do it??


I miss the arrow key most when Im using my 60% at work







though you can keybind it, it just doesnt feel the same


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hmmmmm, I have a quick fire TK with browns at the moment which I like.
I was thinking of a ducky shine 3 with blacks or clears because of the awesome lighting on it.
Then I thought about a 60% board because they look cool.
Maybe I need both. (My wallet just shuddered in terror)


----------



## Sunreeper

Hey guys does anybody here have experience with the thermaltake Poseidon? It's currently on sale for 40$


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Hey guys does anybody here have experience with the thermaltake Poseidon? It's currently on sale for 40$


Where is this? That's a great price on a backlit keyboard, so you should probably pick it up either way. People often over exaggerate the issues of keyboards. As long as you get a good deal and the keyboard works fine then you should be good.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hmmmmm, I have a quick fire TK with browns at the moment which I like.
> I was thinking of a ducky shine 3 with blacks or clears because of the awesome lighting on it.
> Then I thought about a 60% board because they look cool.
> Maybe I need both. (My wallet just shuddered in terror)


My wallet died a long time ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Hey guys does anybody here have experience with the thermaltake Poseidon? It's currently on sale for 40$


You'll get what you pay for, i dont have the guts to touch thermaltake products due to being too plasticy and I hate that

If its your first mech and it suits your budget , go ahead
Personally Ill spend more for the long run , minimum would be cm or corsair product for full sizr backlit keyboard


----------



## LDV617

Where is it on sale? I'm about to buy one myself


----------



## geogga

hm that looks pretty good for its price. and $40? I would get that. big F'ing steal.
TTe products did not really gain my interest. I just don't like the way they do things.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## HPE1000

^I am so jelly







(OCN needs to sell some keycaps in their shop that they are opening after the redesign)

Paradigm, could you just put my keyboards in the OP as Always Changing or something, because the only keyboard I am listed under right now I don't even have lol

So..

These weigh around 3.0 and 4.5 pounds respectively.




The poker isn't staying in that case though, still waiting on sprits PCB, he just made my day though, he is actually going to gold plate his springs even though he isn't a big fan of gold springs, AND he added 120g springs to his GB. My dream of super black switches might come true almost, I am going to get 120g and 68g gold springs I guess.

My clear switch tops should show up today and then I can start lubing, spring swapping, and stickering 61 clear switches. (that green sheet is the stickers @[email protected])


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I love the look of 60% boards but I just can't see how I'd efficiently operate my computer without Fkeys, number pad or arrow keys.
> How do you guys do it??


I like my function keys, navigation keys, and arrow keys, so 60% is not for me. I don't yet miss the number pad on my QFR. It'd be nice to have, sure, but this is something I wanted portable (and it fits in my laptop bag just fine, so...) and is intended for gaming. Not a huge fan for typing, but it's better than rubber domes though not as good as my laptop's scissor switches. I'd like to have a number pad when logging on in the morning since my Windows password is 2427 (correct horse battery staple, thanks xkcd!) but that's it. Maybe the vertical Enter key on the side?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I like my function keys, navigation keys, and arrow keys, so 60% is not for me. I don't yet miss the number pad on my QFR. It'd be nice to have, sure, but this is something I wanted portable (and it fits in my laptop bag just fine, so...) and is intended for gaming. Not a huge fan for typing, but it's better than rubber domes though not as good as my laptop's scissor switches. I'd like to have a number pad when logging on in the morning since my Windows password is 2427 (correct horse battery staple, thanks xkcd!) but that's it. Maybe the vertical Enter key on the side?


I hear you. Wut, scissor switches? I hate them.

Anyway, I ordered the keyboard and DANG .... Ran out of stock everywhere. I might have to source from HendyZone


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They're like squishy versions of Browns, but they have feedback. Unlike Blacks, I'm not making lots of typos nor am I getting hand cramps.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They're like squishy versions of Browns, but they have feedback. Unlike Blacks, I'm not making lots of typos nor am I getting hand cramps.


Inexperienced. *laughs*
Actually really I'm making 0 typos on my reds these days ... unless my flu relapses. Yes, I've been basically out of order and making millions of typos for the past 3 days due to a flu that struck me just 2 weeks after i finished my antibiotics for a throat infection. God damn having flu on christmas. That's "god's" christmas gift to me (1st and 2nd day I was so fatigued I couldn't do jack)
Bought a U2312HM today though


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^I am so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OCN needs to sell some keycaps in their shop that they are opening after the redesign)
> 
> Paradigm, could you just put my keyboards in the OP as Always Changing or something, because the only keyboard I am listed under right now I don't even have lol
> 
> So..
> 
> These weigh around 3.0 and 4.5 pounds respectively.
> 
> The poker isn't staying in that case though, still waiting on sprits PCB, he just made my day though, he is actually going to gold plate his springs even though he isn't a big fan of gold springs, AND he added 120g springs to his GB. My dream of super black switches might come true almost, I am going to get 120g and 68g gold springs I guess.
> 
> My clear switch tops should show up today and then I can start lubing, spring swapping, and stickering 61 clear switches. (that green sheet is the stickers @[email protected])


So spirit now run 120g springs in his gb?
I really wanna try but I cant imagine 120g lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> So spirit now run 120g springs in his gb?
> I really wanna try but I cant imagine 120g lol


Yes, it seems he found more suppliers, he also found the cherry stabilizers. According to the order form the MOQ for springs is 100 though, the springs he is offering are 55g / 60g / 65g / 68g / 70g / 80g / 100g / 120g.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Bye bye X4.. Hello K70


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^I am so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OCN needs to sell some keycaps in their shop that they are opening after the redesign)
> 
> Paradigm, could you just put my keyboards in the OP as Always Changing or something, because the only keyboard I am listed under right now I don't even have lol


All the cool kids win keycaps.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it seems he found more suppliers, he also found the cherry stabilizers. According to the order form the MOQ for springs is 100 though, the springs he is offering are 55g / 60g / 65g / 68g / 70g / 80g / 100g / 120g.


120g? DAT FINGER STRENGTH, SON.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All the cool kids win keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120g? DAT FINGER STRENGTH, SON.


I'll win one day









This..is..torture..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

MAn this feels like im gaming on a typewriter XD

I love this keyboard. man i wish i knew what to do with my duckyshine now :/


----------



## Simca

You can ship it to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Or throw it on the ground.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'll send you funny pictures if you give it to me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

model m doesnt have media keys...

guess imm have to keep the duckyshine for media stuff LOL
Actually i was thinking about turning it into a "fight stick" where i remove all the keys i dont use with my fighting games and what not.
illneed a back up keyboard anyways incase i breka soemthing.

but its going to sit there...doing nothing...i feel bad for it.


----------



## JayKthnx

Just use roccat power grid for media control.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> model m doesnt have media keys...
> 
> guess imm have to keep the duckyshine for media stuff LOL
> Actually i was thinking about turning it into a "fight stick" where i remove all the keys i dont use with my fighting games and what not.
> illneed a back up keyboard anyways incase i breka soemthing.
> 
> but its going to sit there...doing nothing...i feel bad for it.


Same with my filco tkl. just got this poker ll and loving it now my poor old filco ive had over a year just got the boot from my desk lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Just use roccat power grid for media control.


yeah let me go buy soemthing else i alreayd have something i can do that with.








Not everyone is made of money darling, some of us have limits.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yeah let me go buy soemthing else i alreayd have something i can do that with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is made of money darling, some of us have limits.


Roccat power grid is free, unless you were talking about buying something else.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Roccat power grid is free, unless you were talking about buying something else.


interesting o.o
Wonder if this will work via wifi on my phone since its been out of service for a long time.

thanks for the link imma check it out.


----------



## HPE1000

My phone does that already with my msi motherboard, controls the media and even lets me overclock and check voltages from my phone lol


----------



## Asininity

I received a great gift from my girlfriend for Christmas, a Tex Beetle in MX Browns. I have to say, I adore this little board. I've been wanting a 60% for some time now and I think this is the perfect one. The brushed aluminum top (it is plastic underneath) looks fantastic while giving the board more weight and making it feel extremely study, especially for such a small board. My Leopold tenkeyless is large in comparison.

I am having to relearn how to use the left shift button, as the right shift button is not full size. The board has two keys for using the F keys, page up, page down, volume, etc.

It is a great little board and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Seredin

Put a ring on it. That's a sweet little board, by the looks of it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The girlfriend or the keyboard?


----------



## Asininity

No worries, I'm putting a ring on both!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The girlfriend or the keyboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> No worries, I'm putting a ring on both!


Youve to put one on the finger first , that way she has no way to accuse you when you spend too much on keyboards

That works for me


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Youve to put one on the finger first , that way she has no way to accuse you when you spend too much on keyboards
> 
> That works for me


Hehe. A evil plan







.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> interesting o.o
> Wonder if this will work via wifi on my phone since its been out of service for a long time.
> 
> thanks for the link imma check it out.


Should work just fine. I've been using it on my tablet, as well as an old iphone I had from before I moved to Japan. They limit you on how many grids you can have loaded at a time before making micro transactions to get more, but media control is one that is built in to the app, and you'll still have three grids available for whatever else you decide to use it with. Also, please don't be catty with me over something you haven't looked into at all. I'm not expecting everyone to just shell out money on everyone else's suggestions on a forum.


----------



## JayKthnx

for those of you interested, my nexus 7 is able to run a ds3 including lighting effects via usb otg cable. typed this out using it, actually.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> for those of you interested, my nexus 7 is able to run a ds3 including lighting effects via usb otg cable. typed this out using it, actually.


yes, but how badly does it kill the battery life?


----------



## JayKthnx

shaves off a few seconds from the estimated battery life. doesn't really seem to affect anything else.


----------



## geogga

Was checking out gonskeyboardworks, and holy smokes are they cool! but they cost a good amount...BUt I don't know the differnce between skinny and the NS version


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I tend to be leery of websites that don't even utilize a spellcheck during the site design process.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I tend to be leery of websites that don't even utilize a spellcheck during the site design process.


It's a legit website, they are Korean keyboards, we are lucky the website is in English at all.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I tend to be leery of websites that don't even utilize a spellcheck during the site design process.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legit website, they are Korean keyboards, we are lucky the website is in English at all.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but yeesh they're expensive. Far more than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Okay attempt number 2.
> 
> What color combo do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a nice custom cable for my keyboard;


The first one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All the cool kids win keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120g? DAT FINGER STRENGTH, SON.


His wife / gf is going to love him


----------



## gene-z

Just got a filco 2 tkl the other day and I love feel of the switches, but I don't get where people say the quality is top notch on this thing. I would hate to see how the cheaper mech keyboard perform in comprassion. I guess for $150 I expected a better quality product.

The keycaps feel very thin and brittle, a lot of the tops of the keycaps have gotten little scratches from god knows what, as I don't have long nails and have been babying it. Then most of the longer modifiers keys are wobbly and make a rattling sound. All the keys also have this distinct pinging sound when any key is pressed and depressed. It's extremely annoying when you're typing in a silent room. I don't mind the clacking sound from bottoming out, but it should be called Click, Ping, Clack instead of Click, Clack.

Most likely going to be returning this.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Fair enough, but yeesh they're expensive. Far more than I'm willing to pay.


yeah but they're custom korean keyboards. not mass produced ones.
hence why they're expensive.
also they come with easy to mod features unlike mass produced boards.

that being said, i agree its a bit much for a keyboard, i haven't gotten to that level yet. then again you're talking to someone with a realforce so im sure i'll be there soon


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Just got a filco 2 tkl the other day and I love feel of the switches, but I don't get where people say the quality is top notch on this thing. I would hate to see how the cheaper mech keyboard perform in comprassion. I guess for $150 I expected a better quality product.
> 
> The keycaps feel very thin and brittle, a lot of the tops of the keycaps have gotten little scratches from god knows what, as I don't have long nails and have been babying it. Then most of the longer modifiers keys are wobbly and make a rattling sound. All the keys also have this distinct pinging sound when any key is pressed and depressed. It's extremely annoying when you're typing in a silent room. I don't mind the clacking sound from bottoming out, but it should be called Click, Ping, Clack instead of Click, Clack.
> 
> Most likely going to be returning this.


The keycaps aren't known to be that great, but the build of the PCB and the fact that it uses a steel backplate and costar stabilizers are why it's lauded as much as it is.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Just got a filco 2 tkl the other day and I love feel of the switches, but I don't get where people say the quality is top notch on this thing. I would hate to see how the cheaper mech keyboard perform in comprassion. I guess for $150 I expected a better quality product.
> 
> The keycaps feel very thin and brittle, a lot of the tops of the keycaps have gotten little scratches from god knows what, as I don't have long nails and have been babying it. Then most of the longer modifiers keys are wobbly and make a rattling sound. All the keys also have this distinct pinging sound when any key is pressed and depressed. It's extremely annoying when you're typing in a silent room. I don't mind the clacking sound from bottoming out, but it should be called Click, Ping, Clack instead of Click, Clack.
> 
> Most likely going to be returning this.


was your board new?
what switches are you using?

From my experience with MX red/blue/brown filcos, i haven't heard about anything in terms of that sound you're getting.

Regarding the stabilizers, it shouldn't "rattle", but it maybe a little loose. Only problems i've heard were squeaks which you can solve by lube.

And yeah the keycaps are standard OEM profile ABS, but pretty much every manufacture's using these types of caps unless you get a PBT Ducky.


----------



## gene-z

All the problems I've listed, I've googled, and there are numerous people complaining about the same things. I don't think it's a bad board.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> All the problems I've listed, I've googled, and there are numerous people complaining about the same things. I don't think it's a bad board.


again, what switch are we talking about?
im curious as not many people complain about it on geekhack, which is a bigger keyboard community than OCN (course there's cross members)

**EDIT**

oh your switch is pinging, this supposedly happens on all MX Switches and will only drive you crazy if you think about it.

Not just on filcos.
http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/search?q=Ping&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all

The irony that i'm posting some helpful information from tp4tissue:
Quote:


> Filcos are far from perfect..
> 
> EVERY mx-key-switch will ping upon the rebound course of the key strike.
> 
> Some keys might ping worse than others.
> 
> You will not hear the ping on MX-blue-switches, because the click noise that occurs right before the rebound ping is much louder than the ping; thus your temporal lobe will usually fail to resolve a quiet noise immediately after a loud one.
> 
> ----the same principal is used behind MP3 lossy encoding
> 
> ----This is also why you more often hear pings on Brown/Black/Red switches, because they do not have the artificial blue-click to mask the ping noise.
> 
> ----But, to be clear, the ping noise is prevalent on EVERY color-type switch,, and is Never limited to a isolate bad-switches on any given keyboard.
> 
> If you WANT to hear the ping,, Put your head really close to the board,, EVERY switch will ping on the rebound
> 
> It also depends on how quickly you release the switch
> ---if released quickly, the rebounding stem will achieve full momentum, generating a loud ping
> ---if released slowly, this will essentially reduce the impulse upon impact acting on the rebounding stem, THUS, reducing ping


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=29277.msg559765#msg559765

welcome to The McRip Effect


----------



## pez

The only way I can recreate a 'pinging' effect on my MX Blues are by making really rough/hard keystrokes.


----------



## Paradigm84

I haven't even noticed a pinging sound on mine, maybe I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I put my ear right next to my MX Blue Costar. I can here a ping if I try really hard but it's hard to impossible to here it while typing. I can sort of hear it on my QFR (which is Costar, correct?) but it's more of an echo. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> again, what switch are we talking about?
> im curious as not many people complain about it on geekhack, which is a bigger keyboard community than OCN (course there's cross members)
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> oh your switch is pinging, this supposedly happens on all MX Switches and will only drive you crazy if you think about it.
> 
> Not just on filcos.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/search?q=Ping&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance&t=all
> 
> The irony that i'm posting some helpful information from tp4tissue:
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=29277.msg559765#msg559765
> 
> welcome to The McRip Effect


It's a brown switch. And the pinging is only noticed on certain keys and some are really louder than others. Like my arrow keys sound perfect and I'll only hear a very faint ping if I put my ear up to them, which is acceptable to me and I don't hear them during normal usage. But then I have other keys where I can be leaned back in my chair and hear the ping really loud, to the point I hear it echoing inside the keyboard housing. This seems like a defect to me, especially when people talk about soldiering on new switches and opening up the existing switch to reseat the spring to fix the problem.

And this dumb mcrip effect you speak of is a bit silly. When I start spending upwards of $150 on a simple peripheral such a keyboard, I expect something of top notch quality. I mean, come on, the stock keycaps on my dell keyboard feel of better quality that this keyboard, and that thing probably cost $15.

edit: I've also read that pinging is amplified when you get a plate mounted mech keyboard and PCB mounted is much better for muffling the sound of pinging.


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't recall my stock Filco keycaps being particularly bad.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's a brown switch. And the pinging is only noticed on certain keys and some are really louder than others. Like my arrow keys sound perfect and I'll only hear a very faint ping if I put my ear up to them, which is acceptable to me and I don't hear them during normal usage. But then I have other keys where I can be leaned back in my chair and hear the ping really loud, to the point I hear it echoing inside the keyboard housing. This seems like a defect to me, especially when people talk about soldiering on new switches and opening up the existing switch to reseat the spring to fix the problem.
> 
> And this dumb mcrip effect you speak of is a bit silly. When I start spending upwards of $150 on a simple peripheral such a keyboard, I expect something of top notch quality. I mean, come on, the stock keycaps on my dell keyboard feel of better quality that this keyboard, and that thing probably cost $15.


again its mostly making mountains out of molehills.
but i assure you your dell keyboard uses the same cheap thin ABS keycaps that Filco/CM/Ducky/Leopold use unless you specifically get PBT Caps from Leopold or Ducky on some of their models.

This is why some people don't like Filco, they think the premium they're paying for the build quality should include better keycaps.
Also the wobbly some people said replacing the caps with PBT/Thick PBT reduces the wobble.

Just an FYI, putting on SP DCS Doubleshots won't help the wobble much.

If you're unhappy with your purchase, return/exchange it. Maybe you got a lemon, i dunno. I haven't had any noticeable ping from my filcos or my Leopold. I do know i prefer Costar stabs a lot more than Cherry Stabs. That's the only thing i dislike about the 700R. That and the non universal spacebar.


----------



## Simca

Ducky Shine 3 has no ping.









Therefore, Ducky Shine 3 is not better than Filco.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 has no ping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, Ducky Shine 3 is not better than Filco.


Pretty sure because Ducky 3 uses PCB mounting.


----------



## Simca

No Ping.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Pretty sure because Ducky 3 uses PCB mounting.


Shine 3 uses plate mounting.


----------



## gene-z

Here is the exact issue - 




Crank up your volume and you will hear it on the S key really bad, then listen when he presses the A and D key, they sound perfectly fine.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

can not resist mashing keys...


----------



## Simca

That's way too many presses to play Shyvana.









I see what you mean by the ping, but I've never ever ever pressed my keyboard so loud that it's made that ping sound on my DS3. I literally have to use one finger and bang a single key and listen for the ping to get that kind of noise.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's way too many presses to play Shyvana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean by the ping, but I've never ever ever pressed my keyboard so loud that it's made that ping sound on my DS3. I literally have to use one finger and bang a single key and listen for the ping to get that kind of noise.


shyvana is high APM. :3


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Here is the exact issue -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crank up your volume and you will hear it on the S key really bad, then listen when he presses the A and D key, they sound perfectly fine.


again not just Filco
Zowie: 




And the reddit thread i linked to you shows a bunch of other boards from diff manufactures have this problem too.
A look of GH shows people with Duckys, Leopold, and other boards all have met the ping problem.
Even IBM Model M's have ping issues.

Seems to be most common with Brown switches

More proof brown switches are the worst switches









Again, this is not deemed as a defect by the manufacture or most retailers. People have asked keyboardco in the past to RMA a board that's "pinging" and they have refused. If you think this is a problem, return the board to your retailer/purchaser asap and hope you get one without any ping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> shyvana is high APM. :3


isn't that more mouse clicking than keyboard clicks?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Shine 3 uses plate mounting.


Their product page says dual layer pcb -

"Dual layer PCB for extra durability"

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Shine_3_DK9008.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Their product page says dual layer pcb -
> 
> "Dual layer PCB for extra durability"
> 
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Shine_3_DK9008.html


Filco boards also have dual-layer PCBs.

That just means they have a better made PCB for laying circuits. You practically need the dual layer PCB if you want a board with as little LED issues as possible.

The switches are still plate mounted. All of Ducky's boards use plate mounted switches.


----------



## BiG_LiG

The stock Ducky caps and SP Doubleshots I have on my board do allow me hear a slight ping if I listen really closely.
I can't hear it with the thick PBT caps on my board.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think my filco "pings" more than the QFR did, you can't hear anything unless you put your ear right up to the switch. Whatever though, I am not getting into ping discussion


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## Simca

What do you figure is the price of a pure gold cased Ducky Shine 3?


----------



## geogga

If the aluminum is 220, then 260 about?

Also, on gon, the previously mentioned link I was talking about had this:


----------



## Simca

I would buy the entire stock of ducky pure gold keyboards if they were 260 lol


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!

Remind me again what's special about those clear switch tops. Is it just for aesthetics, or is there something particular about them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Ducky Zero Shine OMG Edition.











On the Singapore Ducky Facebook page it's listed as $339 SD which is $260.13 USD.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Remind me again what's special about those clear switch tops. Is it just for aesthetics, or is there something particular about them?


Purely asthetics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky Zero Shine OMG Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Singapore Ducky Facebook page it's listed as $339 SD which is $260.13 USD.


Saw it, its, uhh, interesting lol


----------



## candy_van

Needs more opulence.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Purely asthetics


Oh, okay. Gotta show off those stickers, right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Oh, okay. Gotta show off those stickers, right?


Thats the plan, and the leds


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thats the plan, and the leds


dat process of putting stickers , etc


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> dat process of putting stickers , etc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Opening them, swapping the springs, lubing, stickering, top swapping, this is a lot of work but I think I should be done by the end of the night. Luckily it is only 61 switches.

I just bought a blue geekhack key, should be nice, I was needing a geekhack key


----------



## nubbinator

I've had the pinging issue on a keyboard once before. It can get really annoying. Fortunately in my case, it went away after the springs broke in a little. Lubing the switches and oiling the springs can help a little with that, as cap swapping in different weight springs. And those people who say it's no big deal never had a keyboard with bad ping.

And I got my Royal Alpha typewriter PCB, switches, and caps today. It's some sexy dyesubs and doubleshots on vintage black Cherry MYs that actually feel surprisingly good.



With my EK and Ivan group buy GMK caps (original Cherry tooling)



PCB porn


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Opening them, swapping the springs, lubing, stickering, top swapping, this is a lot of work but I think I should be done by the end of the night. Luckily it is only 61 switches.
> 
> I just bought a blue geekhack key, should be nice, I was needing a geekhack key


Nice,
I have a Filco TKL brown laying around, might wanna mod it since Its pretty hard to sale it in my country
what do you think of white switch with 62g? originally its 80g springs if i'm not mistaken and I have white on my ducky yellow, its heaven to type on (soft click and tactile)

I really need to get a keyboard ready for matteo's X-wing keyset, its a must have for me since i'm a die hard star wars fan
you should check out his other IC thread, he has three going atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I've had the pinging issue on a keyboard once before. It can get really annoying. Fortunately in my case, it went away after the springs broke in a little. Lubing the switches and oiling the springs can help a little with that, as cap swapping in different weight springs. And those people who say it's no big deal never had a keyboard with bad ping.
> 
> And I got my Royal Alpha typewriter PCB, switches, and caps today. It's some sexy dyesubs and doubleshots on vintage black Cherry MYs that actually feel surprisingly good.
> 
> With my EK and Ivan group buy GMK caps (original Cherry tooling)
> 
> PCB porn


Nice catch Mr Nub, no case?


----------



## nubbinator

Yeah, no case. I asked if they could just ship the PCB, switches, and caps since it was a bit more expensive for the whole typewriter.


----------



## Jixr

Local Micro center has some shine zeros ( open box ) for $70. Nearly picked one up but not a fan of the blue LEDs.

Unfortunately no 60% ers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I've had the pinging issue on a keyboard once before. It can get really annoying. Fortunately in my case, it went away after the springs broke in a little. Lubing the switches and oiling the springs can help a little with that, as cap swapping in different weight springs. And those people who say it's no big deal never had a keyboard with bad ping.
> 
> And I got my Royal Alpha typewriter PCB, switches, and caps today. It's some sexy dyesubs and doubleshots on vintage black Cherry MYs that actually feel surprisingly good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my EK and Ivan group buy GMK caps (original Cherry tooling)
> 
> 
> 
> PCB porn


Everybody has been buying up these typewriters, they look so awesome, hopefully your IC pans out and some of those keycap sets could be produced.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Nice,
> I have a Filco TKL brown laying around, might wanna mod it since Its pretty hard to sale it in my country
> what do you think of white switch with 62g? originally its 80g springs if i'm not mistaken and I have white on my ducky yellow, its heaven to type on (soft click and tactile)
> 
> I really need to get a keyboard ready for matteo's X-wing keyset, its a must have for me since i'm a die hard star wars fan
> you should check out his other IC thread, he has three going atm
> Nice catch Mr Nub, no case?


I have not tried whites yet so no suggestions here, I hear the non-click rate is pretty bad on them and just recently I thought someone bought 100 of them and about 40 of them actually clicked.

I finished the lubing last night, I think it took a good 4 hours, but I was taking my time and all. I think it took the same amount of time to open and sticker them as well...

~8 hours and this is what I have..


KOTM is coming up and since the board these switches are going on had its production/shipping delayed 2 weeks this board isn't going to make it so I guess I will just enter with my filco.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

why...

why is this windows 98 key so cool.


Spoiler: freaking windows 98







why

omg.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> windows 95 key


Fixed it.
Also in use for xp, but they updated colors and tilted about 25° clockwise.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Fixed it.
> Also in use for xp, but they updated colors and tilted about 25° clockwise.




same diff


----------



## JayKthnx

Anyone here ever bought a girldc keycap new online? Wondering if I can order some or if I'll need to take a weekend trip to Korea.

Edit: I forgot, the flag was actually introduced in 3.1 iirc.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Anyone here ever bought a girldc keycap new online? Wondering if I can order some or if I'll need to take a weekend trip to Korea.
> 
> Edit: I forgot, the flag was actually introduced in 3.1 iirc.


Techkeys used to sell it but all girldc run limited and it run fast
He has a few keycap coming soon , check gh

Unless you want to buy second hand one which in keyboard world there's little to no such thing as second handed









Ive to get my dream girldc trooper off someone in gh

Which one are you looking for?


----------



## JayKthnx

Looking for a maneki-neko and ghost. Wouldn't mind a silver zaku II as well.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Looking for a maneki-neko and ghost. Wouldn't mind a silver zaku II as well.


Your chance is to look around on classified gh, or try to contact girldc straight


----------



## gene-z

Not sure what happen, but that loud echoing ping I was complaining about has disappeared on some of the affected keys? Is it possible the springs inside weren't properly seated and some use has settled them in? Seems so strange, the difference is night and day. I hope the rest of them settle in.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Not sure what happen, but that loud echoing ping I was complaining about has disappeared on some of the affected keys? Is it possible the springs inside weren't properly seated and some use has settled them in? Seems so strange, the difference is night and day. I hope the rest of them settle in.


I have heard people saying that opening up the switches and reseating the springs can help.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Uploading for KOTM, completely unrelated to this response but it needs to be hosted on OCN for the entry to count.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have heard people saying that opening up the switches and reseating the springs can help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading for KOTM, completely unrelated to this response but it needs to be hosted on OCN for the entry to count.


Cute, I'm usually not a fan of th eold school grey keycaps, but it looks lovely. That really is a nice looking blue.


----------



## Jixr

anyone know if they make poker 2's with greens?

or any 60% with greens?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cute, I'm usually not a fan of th eold school grey keycaps, but it looks lovely. That really is a nice looking blue.


Thanks, the color is hard to capture and lighting certainly makes it look different, its a mix between that and this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone know if they make poker 2's with greens?
> 
> or any 60% with greens?


I am not aware of any poker in green, there is the leopold fc660 in greens though.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-sw/leopold-fc660m-mechanical-keyb/lid=36574115


----------



## Jixr

hm.. that looks interesting. It might work.

Also just discovered I have an extra QFR top, thought I only had one left.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm.. that looks interesting. It might work.


I really do like the fc660 layout, I have seen some people say it isn't a 60% board but I see no reason why it isn't. I think the two little keys in the top right are great for displaying novelty keycaps as well. The arrow keys are also an added plus.


----------



## Jixr

its a little bit more than my budget would be for a keyboard I wouldn't use that often. but would like to try greens or clears, I much prefer blues for typing, and since i've moved from reds to blacks, i may feel that going back to blues will be too light.

whatever I end up getting I'll much prefer one with a removeable cable, as ill either buy/make a cable about 6-12" long for ipad usage.

Though I won't buy anything till next week, last year taxes bit me in the butt and i'm unsure how this year will go.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Last night, I lucidly dreamt my blues where silent...so blacks or reds then?


----------



## JayKthnx

Do you think blues have light springs? If yes, get blacks. If no, reds.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *That's way too many presses to play Shyvana.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean by the ping, but I've never ever ever pressed my keyboard so loud that it's made that ping sound on my DS3. I literally have to use one finger and bang a single key and listen for the ping to get that kind of noise.


It's too many key presses to play any LoL champ, lol.

League is not even close to being a high APM game--mechanics wise it's more about reaction time and landing skillshots.
APM isn't even a factor.

Still, those buckling springs sound great










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky Zero Shine OMG Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Singapore Ducky Facebook page it's listed as $339 SD which is $260.13 USD.


What exactly makes this Ducky Shine Zero worth that much?









Oh, and as a general question to you chaps and chapettes in here--how much do you think you've spent on keyboards and keyboard related parts and accessories since you got into mechanical keyboards?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What exactly makes this Ducky Shine Zero worth that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and as a general question to you chaps and chapettes in here--how much do you think you've spent on keyboards and keyboard related parts and accessories since you got into mechanical keyboards?


Oops, should've been more specific, the gold coloured YOTS is supposedly $260, I don't know how much the OMG edition board will be.









I've probably spent like $500, and the Shine 3 hasn't even arrived yet which will need a new cable and new keycaps.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Won my Ducky in a Foldathon, so zero on that.
Spent close to $200 on keycaps so far.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd venture to guess around $350-400 for what I have so far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



only thing I ever hear clicking that much when someone I know plays lol is the mouse. Other than that, they always just use the same cycle to go through their skills.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Another OCN ducky turned up the other day, a 1008 with black switches this time.






1008 black at the top 9008G2 Pro brown at the bottom


----------



## zflamewing

I'm probably up to about 4-500 right now. Ducky Shine 2, CM QFR, CM XT, A full set of key caps for the XT and a set for the yet to be acquired Ergodox.


----------



## Jixr

too much.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> too much.


----------



## pez

I've got a good friend that plays League, and I hear his BWU over voice chat all the time. However, all that clicking I hear usually comes from his mouse, lol.


----------



## Jixr

thats more of a poor microphone set up than anything else.

Get a headset or a proper stand if you're using a traditional microphone, or better yet, a directional mic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've got a good friend that plays League, and I hear his BWU over voice chat all the time. However, all that clicking I hear usually comes from his mouse, lol.


I let my friend try mx blues and he fell in love and bought a quickfire TK over his g19, now all I get to listen to is his clacking over skype 24/7


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats more of a poor microphone set up than anything else.
> 
> Get a headset or a proper stand if you're using a traditional microphone, or better yet, a directional mic.


Oh yeah, we're poor kids. We have the $10 Zalman mics







. They just pick up everything. Works for us, though...we really only play games with one another.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats more of a poor microphone set up than anything else.
> 
> Get a headset or a proper stand if you're using a traditional microphone, or better yet, a directional mic.


Hey man:



Apparently I sounded decent on Game Night. Guitar Hero microphone, foam to minimize vibrations, and stand made out of PVC. Do not talk about poor microphone setups in front of me.


----------



## LDV617

That PVC stand idea is pretty brilliant. I have a bon -- "functional glass" -- with a broken stand, might try to rig up a PVC stand for it


----------



## pez

Is...is that...an....anal probe?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I let my friend try mx blues and he fell in love and bought a quickfire TK over his g19, now all I get to listen to is his clacking over skype 24/7


Yeah, I pressured my friend into buying it with me







. He loves it, though. He's actually got my OG DeathAdder. I'm surprised that thing actually still works...it looks beat to hell.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah, it's a mouse-centric game for sure.

I used to play League a ton, for a while it was pretty much the only game I played, but I haven't touched it in months.
Too much of a time-sink for me right now.

I've spent about $150, because that's about what my Filco cost after taxes.
I need to get some keycaps for it but I'm holding off for a bit.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I let my friend try mx blues and he fell in love and bought a quickfire TK over his g19, now all I get to listen to is his clacking over skype 24/7


That sounds like the wifey and I. Only one of us needs to be keyed up on the Mic as either headset picks up the whole room.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is...is that...an....anal probe?


I haven't used it as one yet, but I'll try it out and report back. Let's hope the ER has WiFi, just in case.


----------



## Jixr

lol, I just use my stuff from my old band days, I use a kick drum mic stand on my desk with a nice directional mic. I can play games using my external speakers and always have my voice chat open and not have to worry about feed back, mouse/keyboard noise, background noise, or anything else. it also works well when recording video on my cameras. I'm a sticker for audio quality, espc on youtube. great videos are crap if you don't use proper audio recording gear.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is...is that...an....anal probe?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it as one yet, but I'll try it out and report back. Let's hope the ER has WiFi, just in case.
Click to expand...

I dunno... pez seems a little too interested in the answer to that...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I haven't used it as one yet, but I'll try it out and report back. Let's hope the ER has WiFi, just in case.


LOL







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I dunno... pez seems a little too interested in the answer to that...


Heh...heh...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I let my friend try mx blues and he fell in love and bought a quickfire TK over his g19, now all I get to listen to is his clacking over skype 24/7


Now show him cardioid microphones and make him fall in love with those









That being said, my mic still tends to pick up the sounds of me typing, but it'd be much worse were I not using a cardioid mic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Hey man:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I sounded decent on Game Night. Guitar Hero microphone, foam to minimize vibrations, and stand made out of PVC. Do not talk about poor microphone setups in front of me.


That's what you were using?! Wow, you did sound pretty clear on game night. I'm surprised how low-noise that mic is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lol, I just use my stuff from my old band days, I use a kick drum mic stand on my desk with a nice directional mic. I can play games using my external speakers and always have my voice chat open and not have to worry about feed back, mouse/keyboard noise, background noise, or anything else. it also works well when recording video on my cameras. I'm a sticker for audio quality, espc on youtube. great videos are crap if you don't use proper audio recording gear.


Haha, I read that first as if you were using a kick drum mic, not a kick drum mic stand. I was thinking that wouldn't be the best choice ever.
Do you still play drums at all?

My desk is pretty cluttered as it is, so I bought a Rode PSA-1 boom arm for my mic, an AT-2020. I like being able to push it out of the way and move it around to exactly where I want it. That thing is totally worth the money--though it's all for the convenience of it.


----------



## Simca

Lower your mic volume to 80% or so. It should virtually kill clicky mechanical keyboard sounds.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> That's what you were using?! Wow, you did sound pretty clear on game night. I'm surprised how low-noise that mic is.


I'm as surprised as you are! It's some generic Logitech mic if the drivers are anything to go by.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Now show him cardioid microphones and make him fall in love with those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, my mic still tends to pick up the sounds of me typing, but it'd be much worse were I not using a cardioid mic.


He uses siberia v2's and I think his mic is set to auto gain so it picks up everything even the music he plays and at times its just pure static, very annoying. I use a simple mic that I glue to my headsets that worked out much better than the zalman mic, but everyone hates me for saying it because comparing a 6 dollar mic to a 14-20 dollar one isn't fair (coming from people who spend hundreds to thousands on audio products







)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Lower your mic volume to 80% or so. It should virtually kill clicky mechanical keyboard sounds.


Yeah I was going to say I haven't really messed around with trying to fix it.

I'm rarely if ever on Skype, and when I'm in teamspeak (which I am a lot of the time) I use push to talk, so it's a non-issue 90% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He uses siberia v2's and I think his mic is set to auto gain so it picks up everything even the music he plays and at times its just pure static, very annoying. I use a simple mic that I glue to my headsets that worked out much better than the zalman mic, but everyone hates me for saying it because comparing a 6 dollar mic to a 14-20 dollar one isn't fair (coming from people who spend hundreds to thousands on audio products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh really?

I had a Steelseries 5HV-2 (I think that's what it was called) and the mic on it was great for not picking up sounds other than my voice.

It wasn't a great mic, but it was good for not picking up other noises. It was also a more expensive headset than the Siberia at the time.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


This here:
Just by what I own now:
Realforce, Type Heaven, 2x Filcos, 1X Leopold spent over $700 on the keyboards itself

Then factor in the keycap sets, misc novelty caps and CC, prob over $500 in caps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah I was going to say I haven't really messed around with trying to fix it.
> 
> I'm rarely if ever on Skype, and when I'm in teamspeak (which I am a lot of the time) I use push to talk, so it's a non-issue 90% of the time.
> Oh really?
> 
> I had a Steelseries 5HV-2 (I think that's what it was called) and the mic on it was great for not picking up sounds other than my voice.
> 
> It wasn't a great mic, but it was good for not picking up other noises. It was also a more expensive headset than the Siberia at the time.


Well his mic does sound good when it isn't spazzing out, but I would say in a 4 hour skype session it makes a rain/static sound 3/4 of the time.


----------



## azianai

since we've moved onto like mics, i use a simple G930 headset for chatting.
Should i get one of those foam insert things for the mic? Will that cut down on the ambient noise? lol


----------



## Jixr

not really , a pop filter/wind sock will only cut down on the peaking of certain sounds. ( think sharp p, t, and c sounds )


----------



## Daniel1987

Hi, i just registered, because I saw this thread about mechanical keyboards.
I am from Germany. Sorry for my bad English.

I have googled about a vintage Cherry Keyboard. I didn't found a lot information about
my keyboard, that i have picked up at my school for free.

It's a Cherry keyboard from 1984.

What do you guys think? Is it rare and something special? Typing on it makes a lot fun!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel1987*
> 
> Hi, i just registered, because I saw this thread about mechanical keyboards.
> I am from Germany. Sorry for my bad English.
> 
> I have googled about a vintage Cherry Keyboard. I didn't found a lot information about
> my keyboard, that i have picked up at my school for free.
> 
> It's a Cherry keyboard from 1984.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it rare and something special? Typing on it makes a lot fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What switches does it use?
____________________________________________________
Lets look at my year, this year was the year I got my first mechanical keyboard, a razer black widow in january, I held on to it and didn't buy a single keyboard related item until august ~25th and then I completely lost it. Since then I got this (Some of these I don't own anymore though)

This is going to be painful tbh(~4 months of keyboard stuff):

Keyboards-

-Quickfire Rapid
-Quickfire Rapid
-IBM Model M
-IBM "Kishsaver"
-Filco Majestouch 2 TKL Ninja
-KBC Poker 2
-Sprits 60% "face W" PCB

Keycaps-

-Blank Black Keycap set from WASDKeyboards
-Blank Dark Grey Keycap set from WASDKeyboards
-Zoidberg and Charmander IMSTO Dyesub Keycaps
-3 Zoidberg of Disapproval Keycaps
-Blue Geekhack Keycap
-Classic Beige Thick ABS DS Keycaps

Cases-
-2 Replacement tops for QFRs
-Vortex Aluminum Case
-FMJ Design #2 Aluminum 60% case

Misc-

-Soldering station with solder and desoldering pump
-Plenty of paint for QFR Tops
-Blank White PBT Keycaps
-80g springs
-gold 120g springs, gold 68g springs
-67g limited springs
-Transparent Switch Tops
-Black Switch Stickers
-Lime Green Switch Stickers
-Thick Switch Lube
-100 Cherry MX Clear Switches


----------



## Sniping

That's a Cherry G80-1000. You can read more here: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_G80-1000

It's an MX keyboard with some pretty decent keycaps, that's a pretty nice keyboard. It's not extremely rare but it definitely still has value today.


----------



## Daniel1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That's a Cherry G80-1000. You can read more here: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_G80-1000
> 
> It's an MX keyboard with some pretty decent keycaps, that's a pretty nice keyboard. It's not extremely rare but it definitely still has value today.


Alright! Thanks.
What do you think I could get for it? How much Dollars or Euros? Mine is from 1984. On the link you posted they say, that the production years are 1987-2001.
Maybe a bit rare?

greets


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> since we've moved onto like mics, i use a simple G930 headset for chatting.
> Should i get one of those foam insert things for the mic? Will that cut down on the ambient noise? lol


As Jixr said, a pop filter will not help block outside noises.

What a pop filter is designed to do is stop puffs of air--usually from sibilant / plosives when speaking or singing, or wind when outside--from creating pops and cracks on the mic.
That's about it









I use a pop filter with my mic, and it does help majorly with plosives though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What switches does it use?
> ____________________________________________________
> Lets look at my year, this year was the year I got my first mechanical keyboard, a razer black widow in january, I held on to it and didn't buy a single keyboard related item until august ~25th and then I completely lost it. Since then I got this (Some of these I don't own anymore though)
> 
> This is going to be painful tbh(~4 months of keyboard stuff):
> 
> Keyboards-
> 
> -Quickfire Rapid
> -Quickfire Rapid
> -IBM Model M
> -IBM "Kishsaver"
> -Filco Majestouch 2 TKL Ninja
> -KBC Poker 2
> -Sprits 60% "face W" PCB
> 
> Keycaps-
> 
> -Blank Black Keycap set from WASDKeyboards
> -Blank Dark Grey Keycap set from WASDKeyboards
> -Zoidberg and Charmander IMSTO Dyesub Keycaps
> -3 Zoidberg of Disapproval Keycaps
> -Blue Geekhack Keycap
> -Classic Beige Thick ABS DS Keycaps
> 
> Cases-
> -2 Replacement tops for QFRs
> -Vortex Aluminum Case
> -FMJ Design #2 Aluminum 60% case
> 
> Misc-
> 
> -Soldering station with solder and desoldering pump
> -Plenty of paint for QFR Tops
> -Blank White PBT Keycaps
> -80g springs
> -gold 120g springs, gold 68g springs
> -67g limited springs
> -Transparent Switch Tops
> -Black Switch Stickers
> -Lime Green Switch Stickers
> -Thick Switch Lube
> -100 Cherry MX Clear Switches


So like...10 or 12 bucks?

Also, you really dive headfirst into something when you like it huh!
Dang. I thought you just got in mechanicals this year, but you went full hog.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I use a pop filter with my mic, and it does help majorly with plosives though.
> So like...10 or 12 bucks?
> 
> Also, you really dive headfirst into something when you like it huh!
> Dang. I thought you just got in mechanicals this year, but you went full hog.


Maybe ~$20 if I went to the pawn stars.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Your English is better than a lot of people. It doesn't have too much value outside of the historical significance I wouldn't think. Blues are among the most common switch types today, and my full 104-key ANSI keyboard cost $70. I recommend you clean it up some and keep it, or sell it and get a more traditional layout, assuming QWERTZ keyboards aren't common in Germany. It's a nice relic and it's still just as good as when it was manufactured.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Also, you really dive headfirst into something when you like it huh!
> Dang. I thought you just got in mechanicals this year, but you went full hog.


I got into computer stuff within the past 400 days when I did a RAM upgrade on my laptop. I have:

-Made my rig
-Got a mech keyboard (well, two, but one was a gift)
-Upgraded my laptop's CPU
-Purchased three SSDs (since June, I might add)
-Purchased two HDDs (I posses more SSDs than HDDs, what of it?)
-Got a floppy drive setup (I blame ASRock - they gave a port that needed to be filled)
-Crossfired (it seemed like fun)

Cost? I'd prefer not to think about it, but ~$1400 seems right. And now I want a single Black switch to mutilate for its spring or Green switch. I need a soldering pump and third hand too. I've been messing with some Lego electronics too and what I have now is not cutting it.


----------



## Daniel1987

Yes, I will keep it and use it as my main keyboard. At the moment I am typing on it. Its a good feeling! =)


----------



## HPE1000

The last one that sold on ebay was from bulgaria and sold for 50 dollars(it had 40 dollar shipping though, so 90 combined). It had MX Blacks.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe ~$20 if I went to the pawn stars.


nah, he needs to make money.
He'd have to send the keyboard out to imav to cleanup, relube, restore.

Rick'll give you $5.00 for it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> nah, he needs to make money.
> He'd have to send the keyboard out to imav to cleanup, relube, restore.
> 
> Rick'll give you $5.00 for it.


:/ Well I guess I will take 5 dollars, it was more than I walked into the store with today so I am pretty happy.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel1987*
> 
> Alright! Thanks.
> What do you think I could get for it? How much Dollars or Euros? Mine is from 1984. On the link you posted they say, that the production years are 1987-2001.
> Maybe a bit rare?
> 
> greets


The production years of the basic G80-1000 were 1987-2001. I'm guessing that the variant layouts were manufactured earlier -- another variant layout with a 1984 production model stamp is in the wiki's gallery.

As to value, I'd guess it would be less valuable than a Qwerty board just because it's not a very common layout and the market is therefore smaller. Probably worth less than a Model M, maybe $35 or 40 shipped if someone was really interested.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Your English is better than a lot of people. It doesn't have too much value outside of the historical significance I wouldn't think. Blues are among the most common switch types today, and my full 104-key ANSI keyboard cost $70. I recommend you clean it up some and keep it, or sell it and get a more traditional layout, assuming QWERTZ keyboards aren't common in Germany. It's a nice relic and it's still just as good as when it was manufactured.
> I got into computer stuff within the past 400 days when I did a RAM upgrade on my laptop. I have:
> 
> -Made my rig
> -Got a mech keyboard (well, two, but one was a gift)
> -Upgraded my laptop's CPU
> -Purchased three SSDs (since June, I might add)
> -Purchased two HDDs (I posses more SSDs than HDDs, what of it?)
> -Got a floppy drive setup (I blame ASRock - they gave a port that needed to be filled)
> -Crossfired (it seemed like fun)
> 
> Cost? I'd prefer not to think about it, but ~$1400 seems right. And now I want a single Black switch to mutilate for its spring or Green switch. I need a soldering pump and third hand too. I've been messing with some Lego electronics too and what I have now is not cutting it.


I guess if you put it like that I have too.

I've spent over $2000 in the past year due to OCN, but that's spread out all over the place.

Built my first rig around the time I joined OCN, bought my first mech keyboard, bought my first set of nice headphones, bought my first proper mic, etc.

I have ADD that way--just get my feet wet in a bunch of different categories. Spend a few hundred on audio, but still no desktop amp or dac.
Buy a nice mechanical keyboard, but no custom keycaps.
Buy a decent USB mic, but didn't get into proper mics and a recording interface.

I have commitment issues, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> :/ Well I guess I will take 5 dollars, it was more than I walked into the store with today so I am pretty happy.












Yeah this is pretty much how the show goes.
Pretty sad if people are actually selling things for 1/25th the actual value.

Although I've heard before that a lot of the time it's just collectors who get asked to bring their stuff in, and they don't actually sell it to the shop.
Not sure if that's true or not, but it'd make more sense.


----------



## Jixr

I'd pay a fair amount for it, old blacks that are probably broken in very nicely, the keycaps look to be in good shape, and put those caps and switches in a modern board and it would make a pretty sweet keyboard.


----------



## Simca

Was kinda' sad there were no deals on QFR boards.


----------



## Jixr

its already worth its msrp price anyway, and you can find them on amazon for $10 cheaper anyway.


----------



## Simca

True enough, but I always like to get the best deal I can.


----------



## Jixr

there's always used, I have no issues buying a used board, they clean up easy and if broken are easy to fix. though I rarely find them under $50 no matter what their MSRP was.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I guess if you put it like that I have too.
> 
> I've spent over $2000 in the past year due to OCN, but that's spread out all over the place.
> 
> Built my first rig around the time I joined OCN, bought my first mech keyboard, bought my first set of nice headphones, bought my first proper mic, etc.
> 
> I have ADD that way--just get my feet wet in a bunch of different categories. Spend a few hundred on audio, but still no desktop amp or dac.
> Buy a nice mechanical keyboard, but no custom keycaps.
> Buy a decent USB mic, but didn't get into proper mics and a recording interface.
> 
> I have commitment issues, lol.


Haha. I still need a somewhat decent audio setup, and at least a headset. I don't think I'll get a full set, but I want a set of blue and white arrow keys to replace WASD on my Rosewill keyboard.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was kinda' sad there were no deals on QFR boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its already worth its msrp price anyway, and you can find them on amazon for $10 cheaper anyway.


Yeah, I can vouch for them as well. Just got my Quickfire Stealth with MX-Green switches. Loving it. These MX-Greens are pretty stiff compared to MX-Blues, but they're nice. Giving my fingers a workout.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I can't find anywhere that sells the KBT Race in the UK anywhere


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Haha. I still need a somewhat decent audio setup, and at least a headset. I don't think I'll get a full set, but I want a set of blue and white arrow keys to replace WASD on my Rosewill keyboard.


Don't get a headset.

Get headphones and a mic. Often it's cheaper and you get WAY better audio quality.
You can get either a Zalman clip on for like $5, or you can get a mod mic by Ant Lion for around $30.

Match that with a decent set of headphones and you're good to go.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ya, Simca told me. It's the same end result though, and a mod-mic + headphones (at least 2 Beats of quality and costing .5 Beats) is just a DIY headset.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh, and as a general question to you chaps and chapettes in here--how much do you think you've spent on keyboards and keyboard related parts and accessories since you got into mechanical keyboards?


So far, a grand total of about $157.50 CAD. But I foresee another $500 or so easily over the next 3-6 months as I'm looking at picking up another 3 keyboards (HTPC needs one (Cyborg 7 is horrible to type on after being on a mechanical for some time), my djing setup needs one (for doing quick queries into Traktor and whatnot), and I want a set of blues for typing as well) and a set of Translucent side-printed keycaps from Max Keyboards because I want to get that "stealth" look on my G710+ ^_^


----------



## Jixr

horray!

getting my ipad and mech set up!



I'm going to dig around my box of cables and stuff and see if I have an extra keyboard cable and i'll cut it down to about 12" and sleeve it with some parachord. ( aside for my hatred of reds now ) I really like it. Should be perfect for what I need, at least until I can get myself a 60% to use with it.


----------



## user18

Jixr, did you need to jailbreak the ipad in order to get that keyboard to function?


----------



## zemco999

I believe you just need this http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## user18

I converted my dad to mechanical keyboards. Go me


----------



## Jixr

just the adaptor linked above, but not all keyboard will work ( though they will if you chain it thorugh a powered USB hub. )


----------



## Travellerr

lol, awesome man. I converted my very very critical girlfriend whom I had to convince to getting the compassion I needed to keep ordering keyboards and parts...lol. Now the downside is I do not think I will ever be getting my cherry mx brown switch mechanical keyboard back. Good news is she had no problem when I received my Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard, and just agreed to let me save for an iPad to use with my keyboard when I go back to school next year, and it has been so long since I have been in college I will need all the courage I can muster. Hence, the fact that my topre baby will be there with me, and I know I will be way more cool if I have that with an iPad by my side...just turning 27 and still geekcore.


----------



## Jixr

DONT DO IT!!!!

my ex-gf has so much of my stuff, including a 5ghz i5 rig that I'll never be seeing again.

Lets be honest here, you're keyboards are nicer to touch than she is lol.
(just a joke, nothing personal )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> DONT DO IT!!!!
> 
> my ex-gf has so much of my stuff, including a 5ghz i5 rig that I'll never be seeing again.
> 
> Lets be honest here, you're keyboards are nicer to touch than she is lol.
> (just a joke, nothing personal )


Lol..... You must've been touching the wrong part

Im trying to build a complete pc setup for my fiancee, but she's been rejecting . She even finds my clicky boards are so annoying


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> DONT DO IT!!!!
> 
> my ex-gf has so much of my stuff, including a 5ghz i5 rig that I'll never be seeing again.
> 
> Lets be honest here, you're keyboards are nicer to touch than she is lol.
> (just a joke, nothing personal )


OMG I would kill her if she stole my actual rig, well the one I am on is only at 4.5 ghz, but it not yet watercooled and it a haswell chip so it isn't the best for pushing past that especially on air, because of that I eventually just brought it down to 4.2. And on same days I kind of wish my leopold 660c was obliged to marry me because lets see the facts. treats me right, makes love in sweet ways to my finger tips, brings a smile to my face when waking in the morning, doesn't complain or nag, doesn't hog the bed with a mixture of knees and elbow blows, and finally doesn't glare at me when she thinks I am not looking. Anyways I wouldn't take that as a bad joke so no worries man I definitely do have a sense of humor, and no matter how weird it is...it is there.









Anyways what kind of rig are you using now if she has a rig clocked at 5 ghz I do not see how you do much better than that, and speaking of rigs..ugh there is so much little things I have to do, and I mean I just need 3 things mostly with the actual pc. Is either to cut out the some nice big holes on the interior side panel for better cable management and if not that then purchase a case I like more aesthetically and that already has nicer cable management( either fractal design, corsair has some nice ones, lian-li, and or antec probably will be one of these). I currently have a 922 haf case and the reason I bought it was because it has great reviews and features, and it happened to be on sale when I was looking best bang for my buck. Now though I need better fans and to probably get liquid cooling up in there just because I am running to gpu's and a bunch of other crap. I was getting cpu and chassis fan error message on boot up for a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Travellerr

My girl has a rig because she is a big WOW player, like for the past 8 years she has been playing pretty consistently. It is pretty mediocre at best, and it needs seriously upgrades once I put the pc together on paper then I will make upgrades that I can install now to help her out, and when it is time just completely build her a new one. I mean her pc right now is good enough to raid with but she is going to need better when the new expansion comes out. I am thinking on getting her a decent haswell build because she has no plans to overclock, and it would be a solid cpu/motherboard combo. Then adding in either my gpu's and getting myself one single one.(which to find one that matches close to performance of my 2 will be hard since the 7970ghz ed is now 440 when it was 310 two months ago) I might going with a 4 gb 770 or a 280x 3gb. That is if I end up doing that for myself.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> My girl has a rig because she is a big WOW player, like for the past 8 years she has been playing pretty consistently. It is pretty mediocre at best, and it needs seriously upgrades once I put the pc together on paper then I will make upgrades that I can install now to help her out, and when it is time just completely build her a new one. I mean her pc right now is good enough to raid with but she is going to need better when the new expansion comes out. I am thinking on getting her a decent haswell build because she has no plans to overclock, and it would be a solid cpu/motherboard combo. Then adding in either my gpu's and getting myself one single one.(which to find one that matches close to performance of my 2 will be hard since the 7970ghz ed is now 440 when it was 310 two months ago) I might going with a 4 gb 770 or a 280x 3gb. That is if I end up doing that for myself.


I find your post oddly soothing.
People on this, and many other forums generally don't understand how often the spec requirement for that game goes up... I mean, a lot of it is the terribly broken way they re-implemented the LUA engine after 1.xx patches, just before BC and Vanilla NAXX. That, and the horrible shader and shadows implementations. But still, I went from 60fps on a Radeon 9200 to dipping in FPS with a GTX 670... I quit playing though, thank god.


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah it is crazy going from having 90+ fps on a 1080 monitor with one gpu, but then I went to ultra wide resolution 2560x1080 and granted I could see my fps dropping but then with a second card it is too demanding from how it was. I also have stopped playing just couldn't keep my interest as it once did. I am playing a mixture of games from torchlight2, to ff XIV, to bioshock infinite, counterstrike go, and a ton of others. I play all these games on high to ultra graphics just fine. Damn you wow


----------



## SalisburySteak

I know this is late, but I spent a total of $0 on Mechanical keyboards. Thank you OCN for giving me this awesome Ducky <3.

My friend just got his first Mechanical Keyboard and spent $200. It's a Roccat Ryos Mk Pro. It is pretty dang nice.


----------



## Travellerr

Why did OCN give you a Ducky mechanical keyboard for free? and where was I when these kind of things were happening? lol. Really though that is pretty sweet, what kind of ducky did they end up giving you and with which switch does it have? I currently just got my new keycaps from Elitekeyboards.com today, I ended up getting blank red ones to go on my Leopold fc660c topre keyboard. It has some odd layout on the bottom row but I was able to put all new keys on it by winging it with some of the longer modifying key caps. I will post a pick later today when I wake up. It is easily my favorite keyboard I have used yet. Period.


----------



## DaveLT

hey guys, got the new CM Mech in. Blue switches.
Still trying to adjust to the sheer size of it and going to blue switches ...


----------



## Seredin

The amount of text walls in this thread has increased lately.

My only conclusion is that our new peripherals editor inexplicably ninja edits random posts to make them lengthy, poorly formatted, and hard to read.

=====
Ordered some tools today to open and perform the bolt mod on my TKL Model M. Stoked.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not really.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> hey guys, got the new CM Mech in. Blue switches.
> Still trying to adjust to the sheer size of it and going to blue switches ...


Welcome to the clicky master race









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The amount of text walls in this thread has increased lately.
> 
> My only conclusion is that our new peripherals editor inexplicably ninja edits random posts to make them lengthy, poorly formatted, and hard to read.
> 
> =====
> Ordered some tools today to open and perform the bolt mod on my TKL Model M. Stoked.


I've also noticed this.

Traveller, while I'm glad you're in this thread and enjoy your posts, please try to format a little better / avoid the walls of text.
I lack the patience to read the comments but I want to at the same time









What's the bolt mod Seredin?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> OMG I would kill her if she stole my actual rig, Anyways what kind of rig are you using now if she has a rig clocked at 5 ghz I do not see how you do much better than that


Well lets just say a police report was filed after she broke into my place to take more stuff, and thanks to her dads smooth talking lawyer, i'm not seeing any of it back, and she isn't in any trouble.

I have an i7 at 5ghz for myself.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Welcome to the clicky master race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also noticed this.
> 
> Traveller, while I'm glad you're in this thread and enjoy your posts, please try to format a little better / avoid the walls of text.
> I lack the patience to read the comments but I want to at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bolt mod Seredin?


I've long wanted to be in the race but now that I'm part of CM it's got so much easier


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What's the bolt mod Seredin?


Basically, you remove all the grommets and replace them with steel screws and bolts. It makes the board far more sturdy and enjoyable to type on.


----------



## Travellerr

See I saw that keyboard during their viewing of products to come this year, and I just did not care for the aesthetics of it. I like the Cooler master XT Stealth that came out with greens recently, and to everyone that I was confusing the xt stealth with the rapid stealth, look at me now !

I wish I still was willing to use full size keyboard because I would order one of the xt with greens, because I have a 15 coupon to coolermaster.com but only for their mechanical keyboards. I received it when I ordered their switch tester a while back. Which I recommend to anyone who has yet to try certain cherry mechanical switches, it has mx blue, brown, red, green, clear, and black. Granted they do not have some of the most rare mx switches the grey's which I believe there are two different ones one tactile and the more well known one is linear with 80g resistance, and lastly the cherry mx white mechanical switches would of been nice to use but alas Cooler Master has gained my respect time and time again. There are few "BIG" companies(te sports, corsair, cooler master, steel series, etc.) that make quality mechanical keyboards that the customer actually wants. I think Cooler Master at least out of that bunch does a pretty good job at making great quality for price point and trying to give customers what they want with the mechanical keyboard aspect at least.

Now personally I believe companies that make mechanical keyboards as their primary peripheral, only imo tend to be better at it than those guys finally stepping into the playing field. Ducky, Filco, Leopold, KBC poker 2, etc. I think make some damn good mechanical keyboards, and out of the "big" companies I really feel cooler master is the only one that keeps up with them. I cannot wait for sucky to produce a 60% keyboard in ansi layout.


----------



## pez

There we go, spaces between points/sections help us in reading your posts a bit better







. Enjoy your first rep







.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> See I saw that keyboard during their viewing of products to come this year, and I just did not care for the aesthetics of it. I like the Cooler master XT Stealth that came out with greens recently, and to everyone that I was confusing the xt stealth with the rapid stealth, look at me now !
> 
> I wish I still was willing to use full size keyboard because I would order one of the xt with greens, because I have a 15 coupon to coolermaster.com but only for their mechanical keyboards. I received it when I ordered their switch tester a while back. Which I recommend to anyone who has yet to try certain cherry mechanical switches, it has mx blue, brown, red, green, clear, and black. Granted they do not have some of the most rare mx switches the grey's which I believe there are two different ones one tactile and the more well known one is linear with 80g resistance, and lastly the cherry mx white mechanical switches would of been nice to use but alas Cooler Master has gained my respect time and time again. There are few "BIG" companies(te sports, corsair, cooler master, steel series, etc.) that make quality mechanical keyboards that the customer actually wants. I think Cooler Master at least out of that bunch does a pretty good job at making great quality for price point and trying to give customers what they want with the mechanical keyboard aspect at least.
> 
> Now personally I believe companies that make mechanical keyboards as their primary peripheral, only imo tend to be better at it than those guys finally stepping into the playing field. Ducky, Filco, Leopold, KBC poker 2, etc. I think make some damn good mechanical keyboards, and out of the "big" companies I really feel cooler master is the only one that keeps up with them. I cannot wait for sucky to produce a 60% keyboard in ansi layout.


You'll be missing out on the customizable faceplate that you can remove and paint without ruining warranty







Good things are, USB3 hub, audio passthrough and a massive amount of macro layouts
I can arguably say CM makes the most keyboards everyone owns here (as a mass manufacturer, ducky is considered small)
I would have gone for green but CM Singapore says they won't be stocking green so I went for the next best clicky







White? Isn't that found on only retro kbs, clear is very popular these days if you can even find them, my friend only buys Black or Clear which is a good indication

Actually those big companies are able to make keyboards of better value because they're mass and also they're able to bring out many products to suit your taste because well, their R&D budget is huge


----------



## Travellerr

Wo wo wooah, hold on this is an ex that got away with breaking and entering, which trust me I use to be quite the rotten human being due to long term drug use and thankfully I got clean just over 2 and half yrs ago, which is a serious crime in this country and you can get into real trouble. On top this she took your pc among other possessions, that probably cost a considerable amount of money and the authorities let her go just like that.

Complete an absolute bs, this girl deserves a good jail scare, and maybe then she will reconsider how she treats people exes or not. I do not like people like that and granted I have done a lot of bad stuff, the majority of it was to myself because of my once extreme and volatile addiction.
Granted you have a nice i7 now and I believe those were the pics on your profile page, which I like the water cooling you have going on and wanted to know more about it, because I am planning on going liquid cooling. I need better cooling whether it be liquid or a really good air cpu cooler. I keep getting fan errors when starting my pc right before bios mode, and I thought maybe it could be from too much dust because of the fact my room is in the basement.

Any feedback and or suggestions on a decent cpu cooler that won't kill me financially would be just great. Also, any recommendations on a single gpu card solution to play the new aaa titles on high to ultra at 2560 x 1080 resolution would be great, because I was planning on selling both my 650ti boost sc( which is probably a bit better in most games than 670 and a 7970 ghz edition.) So I was planning on getting 7970 ghz and eventually putting them in xfire, and this a person who has been strictly intel and nvidia for his whole life. Now the 7970 with the release of the r9 270, 280, 290 it has gone up in price from 300 $ to 460$ and imo it is not worth that high of a price, especially because in a lot of games it would not be as good as my sli set up which I got for 300 together. I do not know I am think to go with 280x because I heard it out performs the 7970 in many games, but I do not know, I would rather 780 with 3 to 4 gb of vram...but I cannot afford that at all. I am considering a 770 4gb vram edition.


----------



## DaveLT

All AMD Cards went up in price because of the mining scare but mostly it should come down soon. Back to where 280x is cheaper than 770 in US







(I think you need to look further than newegg)


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah I understand that, they do not have clear switches in the us with Cooler Master mechanical keyboards. I believe they will be coming eventually and if they do sooner than expected I will be annoyed because I am actually having my blue switch rapid swapped with clears to make an ergo clear mechanical keyboard. I definitely agree with the fact that a lot of these companies make so much revenue from their other products and peripherals that they can afford to sell decent quality for a lower price point unlike ducky who is relatively small and mostly know in the keyboard enthusiast community.( which is also part of the problem a lot of the people buying mechanical keyboards that are younger fall into the advertisement " boost your pc gaming abilities! with a bunch of bright backlights feel the amazing speeed of red linear cherry mechanical switches, and obviously created by CORSAIR) lol um, anyways I happen to love corsair cases and some of their other products so I just used them to make a point. So, because of this many young gamers purchase these keyboards because they want an edge. So, it is up to us as civilized enthusiasts of all ages and nationalities to bring truth the mechanical keyboard world, by supporting good quality and making the keyboard know to the less experienced and the young.

On another note I wonder whether or not C.M. will be releasing clear switches in their actual mechanical keyboards. I hope they do it withing the next few months, so I can just purchase a clear switch more minimalistic design with solid quality.

Thanks for the infor about the differences from us to singapore. it was helful


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well, Cooler Master finally has Greens, so I would assume Clears are the logical next choice.

Jixr. I have one word for you and you can take it any way you like: fire.


----------



## DaveLT

Trap for young players eh









I can't reveal anything under NDA though







They might have a clear keyboard coming soon but I can't say anything about it. But anyway I haven't asked the development team yet. Can I get you interested in a Seidon 120M? It's good value.
















Not much actually, every country has their own different demand so US might have green while countries like Australia might not even though china has green switches and is cheaper they're all made in china which means they're not up to par. Every CM keyboard outside china is made in Taiwan. That's what the product manager told me


----------



## Travellerr

lol I take it this was to me? And if it isn't sorry for assuming, because I have a bad habit of being in a rush because of 3 year olds and other prior responsibilities when I am off of work. So, I apologize for all the posts that I just clumped every idea and thought together in one long paragraph.

I was told from a friend to just take a second, because apparently I do not get a break and that everyone will be fine for a few minutes it takes me to write a post and or a response. I would have to agree that talking to you guys through threads and different communities is kind of like my time to relax for a few. So, I appreciate all the information and help some of you have provided. I also appreciate the friends I have made via OCN and gh, because it has been rough year to say the least and talking about the things that I am passionate about with other enthusiasts really helps to take my mind off the bad crap that is going on.

So to all of you I hope you all have a happy new year and a great year to come, because I know I use some good times other than the ones I get from these communities.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Wait, you're in the know with Cooler Master? What can you tell us under NDA? And what can you PM me?


----------



## Jixr

eh, her dad has millions and is head of a pretty large citys entertainment, tourism, and civil departments. She can get away with anything and her dad pretty much just paid me off. He knew his daughter was untouchable and the court cost would be more than the items that were taken. So it was either take his money as a "and this will be the end of it " or spend money trying to fight it and still end up with nothing. Tallied up the cost of damages and he cut me a check.

But I know we are getting a bit OT so as far as cooling, bios errors, overclocking, and GPU's those are best asked in their respectable threads.
Quote:


> Jixr. I have one word for you and you can take it any way you like: fire.


wait what did I do? I'm confused.

and as far as clears are concerned, it seems no one has any anywhere, and I don't think cherry corp would just cease production ( unless all the other 'new' boards with clears were just buying up backstock ) So it makes pretty good sense that SOMEONE has a contract with cherry about buying up all the clears.

if corsair went to bed with cherry about the RGB switches, I don't see why Cherry wouldn't make a deal with another mass produced brand like CoolerMaster for a switch exclusivity. though a coolermaster board with greens commands a $20+ premium over their other switches, so I'm expecting clears to be the same premium if not more.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ah, nevermind. Disregard that then.

Can anybody recommend me a good soldering set?


----------



## Travellerr

I can understand not being able to tell the estimated release of said products for their own reasons, and I know when I corresponding with one of the employees of C.M. he basically said the same thing about different keyboards with different switch types released in different areas in the world. I noticed the stealth xt in one part of the world way before it came to the U.S.

As far as the seidon 120m, I actually check that out it seem pretty good buy for a value liquid cooling unit. I am actually going to do the run around when I have the money for a better cooling solution and decide for sure around then. I will keep it as an option though because it looked like a good buy.

So let me know of any other suggestions you have for cooling solutions and I will keep an open mind, I currently have a 922 haf case.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ah, nevermind. Disregard that then.
> 
> Can anybody recommend me a good soldering set?


I really want this set but no monies: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=52851.0

Hakko 888D is a bit cheaper than this kit, but apparently this set lasts longer. Buy nice or buy twice.


----------



## Travellerr

If I said the 770 was more expensive I meant the 780, which I am pretty sure I said, and I also said the 7970 ghz is also more expensive now.

Basically my thoughts were on a 770 and possibly a 280 if I went amd. But, I never thought the 770 was more the 280x if i said it then it was a typing mistake. Anyways I am going to leave this convo here, because I did not mean to derail the original topic, my apologies guys.

If anyone has any recommendation though just write me a post on my page.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ah, nevermind. Disregard that then.
> 
> Can anybody recommend me a good soldering set?


Okay....
well i just use a cheapo radioshack kit. I know they are crap, but it works good enough for swapping switches.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@Jixr That sucks, but at least you got money for the damages.
Still doesn't help feeling violated and having your stuff gone like that.

Hey @nubbinator, any updates no the keycaps you've been making?
Any more pics?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ah, nevermind. Disregard that then.
> 
> Can anybody recommend me a good soldering set?


http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__24790__Soldering_Station_with_Adjustable_Heat_Range_with_US_Plug.html
No set but I would suggest that.
As for desoldering pump
http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-DESOLDERING-PUMP/dp/B000F490AM/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1388512753&sr=8-20&keywords=desoldering+pump
and
http://www.amazon.com/solder-Soldering-Rework-Station-Package/dp/B00E4QDEPY/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1388512833&sr=1-6&keywords=hakko+900m Use the chisel 2.4mm tip. Best advice to take from me because well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> eh, her dad has millions and is head of a pretty large citys entertainment, tourism, and civil departments. She can get away with anything and her dad pretty much just paid me off. He knew his daughter was untouchable and the court cost would be more than the items that were taken. So it was either take his money as a "and this will be the end of it " or spend money trying to fight it and still end up with nothing. Tallied up the cost of damages and he cut me a check.
> 
> But I know we are getting a bit OT so as far as cooling, bios errors, overclocking, and GPU's those are best asked in their respectable threads.
> wait what did I do? I'm confused.
> 
> and as far as clears are concerned, it seems no one has any anywhere, and I don't think cherry corp would just cease production ( unless all the other 'new' boards with clears were just buying up backstock ) So it makes pretty good sense that SOMEONE has a contract with cherry about buying up all the clears.
> 
> if corsair went to bed with cherry about the RGB switches, I don't see why Cherry wouldn't make a deal with another mass produced brand like CoolerMaster for a switch exclusivity. though a coolermaster board with greens commands a $20+ premium over their other switches, so I'm expecting clears to be the same premium if not more.


CM won't do a exclusive deal with Cherry because they're afraid it might not sell and if it won't sell you will end up with a warehouse full of keyboards. There is a monthly order for them for exclusivity cherry will keep making you buy them up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I can understand not being able to tell the estimated release of said products for their own reasons, and I know when I corresponding with one of the employees of C.M. he basically said the same thing about different keyboards with different switch types released in different areas in the world. I noticed the stealth xt in one part of the world way before it came to the U.S.
> 
> As far as the seidon 120m, I actually check that out it seem pretty good buy for a value liquid cooling unit. I am actually going to do the run around when I have the money for a better cooling solution and decide for sure around then. I will keep it as an option though because it looked like a good buy.
> 
> So let me know of any other suggestions you have for cooling solutions and I will keep an open mind, I currently have a 922 haf case.


Keep me posted then. PM me or through my cooling thread. 120XL is also a good buy maybe when the time comes 240M is a good choice as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I really want this set but no monies: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=52851.0
> 
> Hakko 888D is a bit cheaper than this kit, but apparently this set lasts longer. Buy nice or buy twice.


Shows you know nothing








Hakko is the industry standard







If that station is a edsyn then sorry, it's going to be way less reliable than a 888D.


----------



## Jixr

maybe they are just buying up the monthly batches then? someone is getting them to mass produce a board with them, who is just the question. There is demand from the keyboard manufacts for them, but the way I see it either someone is buying and hording them for a production run, they are all being eaten up by commerical POS systems and machinery, or just low to zero production #'s of them.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Use the chisel 2.4mm tip. Best advice to take from me because well


Haha. I've seen your build log. You seem like a fairly reliable guy when it comes to hacky-moddy projects.









EDIT: Oh yeah. I almost forgot to let everybody know my opinions. Although the Green switch keyboards from Cooler Master are a bit overpriced compared to the other models, CM needs to know whether or not it will sell and there is not much competition from other brands. Same thing will happen with Clears. However, I myself do not mind it because they're cheaper than the less "mainstream" brands and they introduce a new switch type to "mainstream" users. Hopefully we see Razer or Corsair or Rosewill follow with their own.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> maybe they are just buying up the monthly batches then? someone is getting them to mass produce a board with them, who is just the question. There is demand from the keyboard manufacts for them, but the way I see it either someone is buying and hording them for a production run, they are all being eaten up by commerical POS systems and machinery, or just low to zero production of them.


Yep. I would like to know as well.


----------



## Jixr

the 'mainstream' crowd will only buy them depending on how their brands marketing devision handles it.

Razor's large production numbers, avalibility and generally known as a gamer gear company made blues popular,
corsair and others made reds popular by bradnign them as the " Professioanl Gaming" switch
Razor also did a twist on blacks as a silent "stealth" switch ( though that was a few years back and I don't see it much anymore )
browns are the "silent tactile" switches for "maximum feedback"

I'm curious to see what clears would be labeled as. I wonder how they would be shown to the "pro gamer bro" crowd.

Although its also entirely possible cherry's demands for producing them would just make the risk to buy them unrealistic to make a comfortable profit for the manufacts.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Shows you know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hakko is the industry standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that station is a edsyn then sorry, it's going to be way less reliable than a 888D.


Gonna quote this from the thread if you didn't really read it fully " yes, this is worth a lot more than radioshack kits. yes, this is worth more than unbranded irons on ebay. yes, this worth more than an 888d if you want to learn to properly solder, and especially if you end up soldering a _lot_. at heavy duty cycles, i have shown experimentally that the 888D lasts about 6 months before the heater gives out. this iron, despite being an introductory, simple heated stick with a lower power rating, has a heater that is about twice the size of an 888ds and wiring that is about 4x the diameter. it is an iron that is used as a quick rework tool in production lines; in fact, edsyn sells stations into production lines in china, maybe even the same lines that produce hakko clones"

Have you used both sets before? It would be interesting to see the other side of the argument here though, let me know what you think about that.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Gonna quote this from the thread if you didn't really read it fully " yes, this is worth a lot more than radioshack kits. yes, this is worth more than unbranded irons on ebay. yes, this worth more than an 888d if you want to learn to properly solder, and especially if you end up soldering a _lot_. at heavy duty cycles, i have shown experimentally that the 888D lasts about 6 months before the heater gives out. this iron, despite being an introductory, simple heated stick with a lower power rating, has a heater that is about twice the size of an 888ds and wiring that is about 4x the diameter. it is an iron that is used as a quick rework tool in production lines; in fact, edsyn sells stations into production lines in china, maybe even the same lines that produce hakko clones"
> 
> Have you used both sets before? It would be interesting to see the other side of the argument here though, let me know what you think about that.


I'm a electronics engineer, I know my soldering stations. A 888D heater under heavy stress lasts for 2 years not SIX MONTHS.
And a 200$ edsyn lasts for a year. I know that because I used one. Not just the heater ... the base station also only lasted for a year.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm curious to see what clears would be labeled as. I wonder how they would be shown to the "pro gamer bro" crowd.


Probably the same as Blues vs Greens. Heavier, more responive, and just as quiet as the Browns you know and love? "Cherry MX Clear: secure victory with our new tactile switch. Hear every sound as you tap your way to victory on this new silent keyboard." Or something. I hate marketing crap like that. No, XFX, your GPU will not secure victory for me. More pixels != more skill. And Razer, I know you have LEDs all over your products, but contrary to popular belief, bright shiny lights do not offer aim assist.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Probably the same as Blues vs Greens. Heavier, more responive, and just as quiet as the Browns you know and love? "Cherry MX Clear: secure victory with our new tactile switch. Hear every sound as you tap your way to victory on this new silent keyboard." Or something. I hate marketing crap like that. No, XFX, your GPU will not secure victory for me. More pixels != more skill. And Razer, I know you have LEDs all over your products, but contrary to popular belief, bright shiny lights do not offer aim assist.


Pffft, those lights do for me







.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Probably the same as Blues vs Greens. Heavier, more responive, and just as quiet as the Browns you know and love? "Cherry MX Clear: secure victory with our new tactile switch. Hear every sound as you tap your way to victory on this new silent keyboard." Or something. I hate marketing crap like that. No, XFX, your GPU will not secure victory for me. More pixels != more skill. And Razer, I know you have LEDs all over your products, but contrary to popular belief, bright shiny lights do not offer aim assist.


Aim assist lol.
Most importantly it doesn't feel like reds with sand thrown over it


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm a electronics engineer, I know my soldering stations. A 888D heater under heavy stress lasts for 2 years not SIX MONTHS.
> And a 200$ edsyn lasts for a year. I know that because I used one. Not just the heater ... the base station also only lasted for a year.


That's pretty interesting, thanks for the insight, I'll keep that in mind man.


----------



## Jixr

how to troll in bf4; type "run://aimbot.exe" in the chat box collect a few kills, and watch em go nuts.

EDIT:
also, just read this, kinda interesting for people like me who use OSX/ios and like mechanical keyboards.

Not 100% sure if it will work on my hackintosh, but I can test that later.
http://lifehacker.com/1keyboard-connects-any-mac-keyboard-to-your-ios-device-1492254816


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Did you try that and if yes was it fun?


----------



## Jixr

as far as the trolling? i do it all the time. Mainly to call out and pick on the kids who call everyone gay or racial slurs and stuff. Basically make them look like a bigger idiot then they already are.

I once convinced my entire team in to go after just one kid, kept typing in "run://aimbot.exe/target/playername/ALL_PLAYERS_ON"
in the chat box it was lots of fun. Eventually we got him to rage quit.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Why did OCN give you a Ducky mechanical keyboard for free? and where was I when these kind of things were happening? lol. Really though that is pretty sweet, what kind of ducky did they end up giving you and with which switch does it have? /quote]
> 
> OCN was celebrating the redesign of the website and they were going to give out 5 Ducky's, but increased it to 50. It's a Ducky' 1008. I chose black switches.


----------



## Travellerr

that is really very cool to be honest I think that is awesome how they did that. Not a lot of sights would be willing to do that for their members, and especially for 50 members to boot. I like this community just like I enjoy geekhack, and I hope that they do something like that again some day...it would be really nice to win something for a change. I guess because I feel a bit down and out lately and that would definitely make me feel a bit better, because I love using a new mechanical keyboard or typing on a different switch for the first time.

Also, in my opinion black switches is a good choice for a gaming and typing if you prefer linear switches. I prefer the black way over the red switch, because to me it is the linear version of the clear mx; as the red mechanical switch is the the brown. I happen to really like the black switch and wish I had a mechanical keyboard with them, probably a camo filco tenkeyless. I say one for 150 and I would buy it if I had the extra cash right now. I am planning on buying a realforce tenkeyless down the road with different resistance than the topre leopold fc660c that I currently use as my daily driver, and I happen to love very much, giving me two topre keyboards one uniform 45g and tenkeyless mini keyboard the other noral tenkeyless design with a uniform 55g resistance through out the board. I will also be modding my quickfire rapid with clear switches from blue, making a tenkeyless ergo clear keyboard, and this will leave me with one other keyboard to complete my collection( which compared to many enthusiasts its relatively small, but I do not want 12 keyboards, I want one of each of the switches I know I would use at least a couple times week and or use depending on what I am doing on the pc). Which is where the camo and or yellow black version the tenkeyless filco will come into play with cherry mx black switches then completely my collcction.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @Jixr That sucks, but at least you got money for the damages.
> Still doesn't help feeling violated and having your stuff gone like that.
> 
> Hey @nubbinator, any updates no the keycaps you've been making?
> Any more pics?


Been messing around with glow in the dark (here's one with lights on):



and translucent:


----------



## Citra

What 3d printer are you using to print those?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> What 3d printer are you using to print those?


None.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> None.


My bad, that was a different keycap.


----------



## Travellerr

wow that is definitely really cool, I like stuff you come out with man. happy new year.


----------



## neo0031

Happy new year all keyboard enthusiasts!


----------



## Seredin

Can't remember who asked, but


http://imgur.com/QroSL

, as shown by Ripster.


----------



## pez

Yes, Happy New Years to you nerds







. <3


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, Happy New Years to you nerds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . <3


He said, on a computer forum.

How do buckling springs compare to Blues or Greens? I'm almost considering a Model M or F or whatever for my next purchase but I'm not sure. If it's too similar than why bother in my opinion.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> He said, on a computer forum.
> 
> How do buckling springs compare to Blues or Greens? I'm almost considering a Model M or F or whatever for my next purchase but I'm not sure. If it's too similar than why bother in my opinion.


Totally different feel from either of those. Also, significant difference between the M and F. I have not used an F myself, but have been told that it makes an M feel like a toy. Having said that, I actually use my M as my daily board even though I have one with whites, and one with blues. I actually like playing games with the M. It has a very satisfying heft to it that makes my other boards feel dainty. I still love having the others, but the M is not going anywhere.

I am planning on bolt modding mine in the near future (I can't help but tinker with stuff) even though it has most of the stock rivets. I like the idea of it being even more solid







.

Of note is that my blues are in a QFR. They have a nice distinct click, and after using my M, feel a little light. I find myself making typos all over the place (not nearly as bad as with MX reds though). The board type makes a significant difference in the feel of the switches (ie: plate mounted, pcb mounted, dual pcb, etc...).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I can see that. Many people claim Reds make you a better typist: zero feedback and minimal resistance force you to make precise keystrokes. I really want to try Clears, but they're expensive and I can't justify the purchase right now. Model Ms can be found online for cheap. How difficult would BS owners say it is to clean their boards?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I can see that. Many people claim Reds make you a better typist: zero feedback and minimal resistance force you to make precise keystrokes. I really want to try Clears, but they're expensive and I can't justify the purchase right now. Model Ms can be found online for cheap. How difficult would BS owners say it is to clean their boards?


No harder than a standard mx board. All the keys come off the same.


----------



## Seredin

Define "clean"

If you mean "open it up and get all the dust out of it in an attempt to make the board look brand new" then you're probably looking at an afternoon of disassembilng, cleaning, and reassembling plus removing the caps and keys, scrubbing, reinstalling them, and scrubbing the shell.

If you mean "I want the outside shiny and the keycaps to not have grime from the past owner" then you'll just pop the caps off, scrub em in warm water, maybe buff the shell, and put the caps back on. 2 hours tops for a thorough external job.

tl;dr
Not any harder than any other board to be honest, but the age might make the stains and grime buildup thicker / harder to clean than newer boards. 1-8 hours


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Totally different feel from either of those. Also, significant difference between the M and F. I have not used an F myself, but have been told that it makes an M feel like a toy. Having said that, I actually use my M as my daily board even though I have one with whites, and one with blues. I actually like playing games with the M. It has a very satisfying heft to it that makes my other boards feel dainty. I still love having the others, but the M is not going anywhere.


Can confirm. I had an M and an F AT and the M felt like a cheap plasticy toy compared to the F.


----------



## Seredin

Alright real talk:
I am getting some amazon money for Christmas. I can either use it to buy the tools and parts needed to "mod" my Model M SSK or I can put it towards a Filco Ninja Majestouch 2 TKL.

Which is it gonna be? There can be only one.

(The "mod" is just the bolt mod to tighten the click and make the keys feel a little more sturdy. Might add some color to it too.)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Don't bother with modding unless you give it a sexy paintjob. I'd take the mod tools myself.


----------



## HPE1000

Don't paint an SSK









On the topic of paint, if my blue aluminum filco case ever fades or scratches I found a local place that does media blasting and powder coating so maybe later on I could customize it. They say they do big or small jobs like motorcycles to bike frames to single car parts so it might actually be rather cheap.

I could also probably recoat my kishsaver there/


----------



## JayKthnx

Tools are always better imo. Tools generate income if desired.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't paint an SSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


I would probably dye it, if I did anything. I have a spare Model M I might try some plastidip on or something.

(but tbh, I like the beige)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Dye is always a better option than paint. You don't get a thin layer of stuff that may or may not interfere with any moving part's operation.


----------



## nubbinator

A bolt mod is cheap to do and the tools shouldn't cost you more than $20. There's no reason to drop a ton of money on expensive tools you'll only be using for one project. Instead, just buy some decent used tools at garage sales, flea markets, or swap meets. If you go that route, you should have enough money to both bolt mod and save up for the Filco.


----------



## Seredin

9 bucks for a decent nut driver I'll use on all my Model Ms
12 for a chisel set (that I'll mostly use on knives and woodworking)
6 or so for enough nuts, bolts, and washers to last through 5 bolt mods

I'm happy


----------



## Travellerr

Happy new years my comrades of the fellowship of the board...I think my happy new years is definitely the best so far...lol. Seriously though I hope everyone is having a decent day, and I just got out of work, which always sucks, but at least to day my general manager(who is directly my supervisor seeing as I am in her department) was out for the holiday along with every other jerk that works directly below her that tries to make my life lousier than it already tends to be.


----------



## Seredin

As a supervisor working today, I have tried to be extra lax.
But dangit things break, so I had to call in some guys who were off :/
Least favorite part of my job.


----------



## Jixr

lol, i'm the idiot who showed up to work today at 8 and didn't know the office was closed.


----------



## Travellerr

haha that was me last week, what is up keyboard brother, lol I am so tired only a few mores and I can sleeeeeep


----------



## Travellerr

See I have no problems with your normal managers and supervisors, because I user to be one at my other job a while back. It is just this particular job I have had a hard time respecting and appreciating these people that condescend every other employee that isn't part of their loop regardless of age, and I just cannot respect someone like that. Anyway I can appreciate someone who at least tries to put themselves in the other workers shoes, bt these people do not do that yet expect me to do it for them and all the while they demean their work force. meh I do not like the politics of the work environment.


----------



## Paradigm84

Get voting.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


----------



## zemco999

Voted









and I just started my own mod today. First keyboard mod, and plenty of Ghetto-ness





Plan is to make all of the keycaps fit first, then cut out light holes at the top, and then do a quick paint with some spray paint (I'm thinking white or flat black at the moment, but might do Orange/ multicolor.)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Get voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


Dude, you really need to catch up. Contests from last year? Is your career as a staff member supposed to be this lackadaisical too?







Or, in other words:












Also, kind of crappy picture of what I'm rockin' now:


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Can't remember who asked, but
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QroSL
> 
> , as shown by Ripster.


It was me, thanks!

I don't have a BS board, I was just curious about what it was; nice guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lol, i'm the idiot who showed up to work today at 8 and didn't know the office was closed.


LOL, ouch that sucks.

On the bright side you have the day off and you were up early so you have the whole day for activities!


----------



## Jixr

yeah pretty much, came home made some breakfast, and then slept for a bit and now i've spend the day doing some computer work and cleaning.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> He said, on a computer forum.
> 
> How do buckling springs compare to Blues or Greens? I'm almost considering a Model M or F or whatever for my next purchase but I'm not sure. If it's too similar than why bother in my opinion.


Yup, internet teasers unite!







.


----------



## Jixr

Working on shortening and sleeving a cable for my red QFR to use with my ipad. Going to make a cable about 12" long, though I can't finish it tonight.

also really considering buying a 60% for the ipad, but just can't find one I like just yet. Really want greens, but have not been able to find anything.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Working on shortening and sleeving a cable for my red QFR to use with my ipad. Going to make a cable about 12" long, though I can't finish it tonight.
> 
> also really considering buying a 60% for the ipad, but just can't find one I like just yet. Really want greens, but have not been able to find anything.


I too want a 60% for a mini itx build some day


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah pretty much, came home made some breakfast, and then slept for a bit and now i've spend the day doing some computer work and cleaning.


Yeah I'm at home today myself. I think I ate something bad









Woke up every hour last night running to the toilet.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah I'm at home today myself. I think I ate something bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up every hour last night running to the toilet.


That happened to me last night as well


----------



## jokrik

So many keyboard goodies came today!







feels like Christmas all over again
but the one I've anticipated the most...

My dream keycap!


another addition to my clicky keyboard nation


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> So many keyboard goodies came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels like Christmas all over again
> but the one I've anticipated the most...
> 
> My dream keycap!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another addition to my clicky keyboard nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats on the GirlDC Stormtrooper, it's quite sexy. Too bad the Monterey Blues are on a Chicony though. They're a fun switch (not the white whale some people make them out to be though), but the Chicony is just so plasticy and cheap feeling. It kind of ruins the interesting element of the switch. If I ever got one again, I'd probably try and see if I could transplant it into a Dell AT101 case or something more sturdy like that.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Congrats on the GirlDC Stormtrooper, it's quite sexy. Too bad the Monterey Blues are on a Chicony though. They're a fun switch (not the white whale some people make them out to be though), but the Chicony is just so plasticy and cheap feeling. It kind of ruins the interesting element of the switch. If I ever got one again, I'd probably try and see if I could transplant it into a Dell AT101 case or something more sturdy like that.


Now you have me thinking, it is indeed to plasticy but I get a good deal out of it
and I'm having problem finding a converter from pc/at to ps/2 for the chicony, I see alot on the states but it means I've to deal with expensive shipping again


----------



## nubbinator

You should be able to find one for ~$10. I think I paid all of $3 each or so shipped for the pair or three I had.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> You should be able to find one for ~$10. I think I paid all of $3 each or so shipped for the pair or three I had.


Point me a direction/link sir?

edit: would This work?


----------



## Jixr

Anyone even know where I can find a poker2 in stock?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Anyone even know where I can find a poker2 in stock?


http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-c-2189.html

go nuts


----------



## Jixr

hm... i'm pretty tempted. though it would bring my keyboard total up to 2 extras, and I currently use my mx red QFR for my ipad, but its a little big and I would rather have blues or greens for typing. Either that I'll just fold and get an apple style keyboard for $20 and be done with it. Though I can honestly say i've not typed on a rubber dome keyboard in at least 6months, so i'm not sure how well i'll like it.

By the time I'm all said and done with my ipad set up i might as well just have bought a macbook air. lol. Though I do have a guy who wants to buy it, but I need to repaint the case before selling it, its quite perfect.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm... i'm pretty tempted. though it would bring my keyboard total up to 2 extras, and I currently use my mx red QFR for my ipad, but its a little big and I would rather have blues or greens for typing.
> 
> By the time I'm all said and done with my ipad set up i might as well just have bought a macbook air. lol.


I have a PC at home and a Macbook pro at work with stand
All I need is 2 keyboards

now I have 6 extras....


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm... i'm pretty tempted. though it would bring my keyboard total up to 2 extras, and I currently use my mx red QFR for my ipad, but its a little big and I would rather have blues or greens for typing. Either that I'll just fold and get an apple style keyboard for $20 and be done with it. Though I can honestly say *i've not typed on a rubber dome keyboard in at least 6months*, so i'm not sure how well i'll like it.
> 
> By the time I'm all said and done with my ipad set up i might as well just have bought a macbook air. lol. Though I do have a guy who wants to buy it, but I need to repaint the case before selling it, its quite perfect.


Welcome to the master race, my son. Don't buy the Bluetooth keyboards. They're like Apple's laptops' scissor switches: low force, low feedback, and low travel. I'm not sure if I like them more or less than the rubber dome board I was using with my rig until I got Blues. I don't think I can go back to rubber dome to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I have a PC at home and a Macbook pro at work with stand
> All I need is 2 keyboards
> 
> now I have 6 extras....


See? You still won't be as addicted as Mr. Jokrik here!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Welcome to the master race, my son. Don't buy the Bluetooth keyboards. They're like Apple's laptops' scissor switches: low force, low feedback, and low travel. I'm not sure if I like them more or less than the rubber dome board I was using with my rig until I got Blues. I don't think I can go back to rubber dome to be honest.
> See? You still won't be as addicted as Mr. Jokrik here!


I can never use a scissor switch for long. Feels like crap by the 5mins mark
I have found a wireless mech keyboard for under 100$ though. PLUM96 or whatever it's called. MX Green options







(strange that china doesn't have any blues) And noppoo mini. Those caught my eyes









He is *JOKRIK*









(I'm still bottoming out on a blue







)


----------



## Simca

I always laugh when you mech keyboard nerds say things like "wah, I can't type on anything but my mechanical anymore after being pampered by my wonderful mechanical keyboard."

Mechanical Keyboards are nice, but my fingers aren't going to explode if I type on a dome keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, well before my enlightenment, I typed and gamed on an apple wireless keyboard, that is the best non mech i've ever used ( aside from the wired full size apple keyboards )
So i'd feel comfortable picking one up again. my red qfr only gets used when typing on my ipad, and I already gave away another mech for christmas lol. There was one on the local Craigslist awhile back, but had browns so I skipped on it. Should have picked it up despite my hatred for browns and that it was as expensive as a new one.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I always laugh when you mech keyboard nerds say things like "wah, I can't type on anything but my mechanical anymore after being pampered by my wonderful mechanical keyboard."
> 
> Mechanical Keyboards are nice, but my fingers aren't going to explode if I type on a dome keyboard.


Only touch the best thing in life
YOLO


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I always laugh when you mech keyboard nerds say things like "wah, I can't type on anything but my mechanical anymore after being pampered by my wonderful mechanical keyboard."
> 
> Mechanical Keyboards are nice, but my fingers aren't going to explode if I type on a dome keyboard.


I know. But i always hated scissor switches even before using a cherry mx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, well before my enlightenment, I typed and gamed on an apple wireless keyboard, that is the best non mech i've ever used ( aside from the wired full size apple keyboards )
> So i'd feel comfortable picking one up again. my red qfr only gets used when typing on my ipad, and I already gave away another mech for christmas lol. There was one on the local Craigslist awhile back, but had browns so I skipped on it. Should have picked it up despite my hatred for browns and that it was as expensive as a new one.


Logitech (LOW-END) keyboards have my vote as the best dome keyboards or any non mech keyboards in general though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I always laugh when you PC gaming nerds say things like "wah, I can't play on anything but my rig anymore after being pampered by my wonderful 1080p @ 60FPS."
> 
> Gaming rigs are nice, but my eyes aren't going to explode if I play on a console.


See what that is? That's blasphemy. That's what you sound like.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> See what that is? That's blasphemy. That's what you sound like.


Yeah, but I have 1200p displays and was content playing at 15FPS at one point in Skyrim with my mediocre CPU and 4870 graphics card, lol.

I also play on consoles every now and again, so you lose. 

~pokes your neck with a single fang and lets the blood drip into a goblet~


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

See? There you go again. Winning arguments does not give you an excuse to drink people's blood. That's weird at best. The only reason I touch my Xbox anymore is for Halo and Burnout 3.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Actually Simca, I brought a mech into work just to make sure me and or my fingers don't explode!









Also I rage at the inferior displays I have to use, I mean I have two 1280x1024 screens and they are AWFUL I TELL YOU AWFUL!!!!

now I am going back to looking forward to going home to my other Mech and IPS Display


----------



## Simca

lower resolution is annoying I'll agree with that..but at least at work they use 1920x1080p displays. Sure they're a crappy TN panel, but for work purposes they do they job. I'm not raging cuz they don't have as accurate colors or nice angles as my u2410, but arguing you can't even look at the monitor is also silly. The u2410 isn't that amazing and it's lauded as one of the best monitors ever.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have to use HP keyboards at work. Bringing in my own deck is simply a waste of time, energy and resources. Silly desk jockies and your pampered/personalized setups.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Actually Simca, I brought a mech into work just to make sure me and or my fingers don't explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I rage at the inferior displays I have to use, I mean I have two 1280x1024 screens and they are AWFUL I TELL YOU AWFUL!!!!
> 
> now I am going back to looking forward to going home to my other Mech and IPS Display


This is why I bring my own things into work.

[email protected] everyone else rocking their dell issued items. Everytime someone comes over to my desk they love looking at my monitor, like my keyboard, but are put off by my mouse. Apparently having 18 buttons can confuse them lol. Also bring in my own chair and a few other little items, but if you're going to have me stuck at a desk all day I'm going to need the proper tools, if you won't issue them to me i'll just bring my own. I don't even consider working for places that ban external computer items.

I would even go as far as to build me a desktop to leave at work if they would let me. ( though i've stuffed a better GPU and an SSD in my office tower







)


sure its a few hundered bucks out of my own pocket, but it was well worth the cost for everything.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Lol Jixr. You seem like the kind of person to do that! Why would you need a better GPU at work? Please tell me it was just a 650 or a 7750 and you needed it to actually run a display better than the stock Intel crap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Actually Simca, I brought a mech into work just to make sure me and or my fingers don't explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I rage at the inferior displays I have to use, I mean I have two 1280x1024 screens and they are AWFUL I TELL YOU AWFUL!!!!
> 
> now I am going back to looking forward to going home to my other Mech and IPS Display


I like my 1280x1024 screen as a system monitor. You can fit all your Rainmeter scripts in one column, Winamp in another, and still have decent horizontal space for a browser. It's also nice for 4:3 games that just won't work well in 16:9. But yeah they're bad for everything else.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Why would you need a better GPU at work? Please tell me it was just a 650 or a 7750 and you needed it to actually run a display better than the stock Intel crap.


You ever try 3d modeling work on a gtx 640? its impossible lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Lol Dave. You seem like the kind of person to do that! Why would you need a better GPU at work? Please tell me it was just a 650 or a 7750 and you needed it to actually run a display better than the stock Intel crap.
> I like my 1280x1024 screen as a system monitor. You can fit all your Rainmeter scripts in one column, Winamp in another, and still have decent horizontal space for a browser. It's also nice for 4:3 games that just won't work well in 16:9. But yeah they're bad for everything else.


3D Modelling bro. Also 650 = 7770








I have millions of rainmeter apps though ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You ever try 3d modeling work on a gtx 640? its impossible lol.


Lol. GT640* btw.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well then. That'll do it won't it?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 3D Modelling bro. Also 650 = 7770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have millions of rainmeter apps though ....
> 
> Lol. GT640* btw.


I confused the two of you. I'm sorry.









Meh! It's close enough. They're GPUs that OEMs stick in their $1200 i3 "gaming" rigs. If you're really lucky you'll get an H87 mobo and a 1TB HDD to go with your 6GB of RAM.

I have: CPU monitor, CPU and GPU temperature monitors, RAM and SWAP, network, three drives, and a clock and volume changer thing. There's still enough space for an OCN RSS feed below. I'm using THIS btw. I've hacked it on my laptop to run a Winamp-esque look and add a battery monitor and SSD temperature monitor. It was an older, non-modular version.


----------



## Jixr

my office machine is a ivy bridge i5, not bad, but its not nearly as stable as I would like it to be.

The software I run typically runs only on 2 cores, so the higher OC the better, even just running on my IGPU on my 5ghz machine at home is better than the 3.whatever my i5 at work is running at with a dedicated GPU


----------



## Simca

Biggest issue I had at work was the server. Server completely bottlenecked the computers and software.


----------



## Jixr

same here, and our ISP.

Speedtest says we are getting .93mbs down. During lunch and break times its impossible to send any files or emails, since everyone is browsing the web. and our boss thinks its because everyone is streaming music and on the internet all the time, but thats not the problem. Even on the weekends when all the desktops auto-shut down, its barely better. I keep telling them its all the live Anti-Virus crap, live system monitoring and other junk thats locking down our system. 40+ computers on a home quality connection is going to suck, even worse when they are all running live monitoring systems. either that our hub is just really slow and out-dated. ( i'm not too good with server and networking hardware )

it took someone else getting fired before I could run into the empty office to steal her tower. previously I was on a p4 with a failing hard drive.

at home i'm getting 60mbs+ on a bad day.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well then. That'll do it won't it?
> 
> EDIT:
> I confused the two of you. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh! It's close enough. They're GPUs that OEMs stick in their $1200 i3 "gaming" rigs. If you're really lucky you'll get an H87 mobo and a 1TB HDD to go with your 6GB of RAM.
> 
> I have: CPU monitor, CPU and GPU temperature monitors, RAM and SWAP, network, three drives, and a clock and volume changer thing. There's still enough space for an OCN RSS feed below. I'm using THIS btw. I've hacked it on my laptop to run a Winamp-esque look and add a battery monitor and SSD temperature monitor. It was an older, non-modular version.



This is before my rainmeter use really exploded


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> This is why I bring my own things into work.
> 
> [email protected] everyone else rocking their dell issued items. Everytime someone comes over to my desk they love looking at my monitor, like my keyboard, but are put off by my mouse. Apparently having 18 buttons can confuse them lol. Also bring in my own chair and a few other little items, but if you're going to have me stuck at a desk all day I'm going to need the proper tools, if you won't issue them to me i'll just bring my own. I don't even consider working for places that ban external computer items.
> 
> I would even go as far as to build me a desktop to leave at work if they would let me. ( though i've stuffed a better GPU and an SSD in my office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *Snipped*
> sure its a few hundered bucks out of my own pocket, but it was well worth the cost for everything.


I am the exact same way! I have my own mouse (Logitech M310), keyboard (CM QF Pro w/ MX Browns and o-rings) and chair (some Office Depo $99 special, it's faux-leather and comfy), but they won't let me bring my own monitor and my rig is a docked laptop that gets replaced about every 6 months (not with something better, just with a different one because they are crap), so I'm not wasting the time or energy to try to upgrade it. But like you said, if I have to be here 40 - 60 hours a week, I want nice things to work with!

Also, I've spent the last 3 days getting caught up on this thread (it moves too dang quick!) and I wanted to finally post some pics as I bought my self some clicky Christmas presents!


Spoiler: Lots of Photos



Ducky finally, after 6 months, got a me a replacement for my Shine 2 that died!!



After a rather long wait (nearly a month), this finally arrived!!


So here is the whole collection (except my QF Pro which is at work):

Top right is a Ducky Shine Zero with MX Blues and the Ducky wrist rest, Top right is the Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blues and white LEDs, bottom right is QF Stealth with MX Blues and orange front printed keycaps that were yet to be put on, bottom left is the Model M with buckling springs I just got off eBay. You'd think I like MX Blues or something!









And a couple of updates to the QF Stealth with the orange keycaps:






Lastly, can someone point me to where I can buy replacement tops for the QF Stealth (or QF Rapid) so I can try painting one without screwing up the keyboard if I mess up?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> can someone point me to where I can buy replacement tops for the QF Stealth (or QF Rapid) so I can try painting one without screwing up the keyboard if I mess up?


here ya go
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/

awhile back they had a deal where they were $5 each with free shipping, not sure what the current price is ( have to login to see )
got me 4 of them and still have 2 left.


Spoiler: My paint guide.



1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> here ya go
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-replacement-top-panel/
> 
> awhile back they had a deal where they were $5 each with free shipping, not sure what the current price is ( have to login to see )
> got me 4 of them and still have 2 left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My paint guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


You are awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## pez

Wow, that is awesome. Makes me wanna buy a board and experiment with the painting.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh, it only it were that easy:


----------



## HPE1000

I tried that with my laptop but sadly it kept hitting keys, although I honestly like my laptops keyboard a lot.


----------



## Jixr

Thats why I went with my ipad set up instead of a normal laptop, the ipad will do 90% of what I would be doing on the laptop, and can use a mech. its the perfect 'laptop' for me.

Tonight i'll order a poker, some springs, and get to working on a custom sleeved cable for it.

Bye bye moneyies.

Maybe I'll sell off my extra QFR to make up for the money. I don't like reds anymore, and I can either make it a normal qfr, a stealth edition, or full blown custom.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well the way I feel about own kit in the workplace, I spend at least 8 hours a day there, so I am wanting comfort to be a priority, its funny how companies have differing interpretations of ergonomics too, my current place seems to like the top of the desk to be almost under my chin









Better monitors are easier on the eyes (I am not on about bezels and so on but screen image).
Better keyboard and mouse is less stress on the hands/wrists

so I don't think I am being silly, and as for the low resolutions, again it is down to fitting information on screen at a reasonable size and clarity.

just my 2p


----------



## HPE1000

What switches are you getting? Blue and putting heavy springs in it?

I heard people on GH saying the poker was a pain to desolder for some reason, made me want to try it myself but I didn't bother.


----------



## iStatiKxUnC




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats why I went with my ipad set up instead of a normal laptop, the ipad will do 90% of what I would be doing on the laptop, and can use a mech. its the perfect 'laptop' for me.
> 
> Tonight i'll order a poker, some springs, and get to working on a custom sleeved cable for it.
> 
> Bye bye moneyies.
> 
> Maybe I'll sell off my extra QFR to make up for the money. I don't like reds anymore, and I can either make it a normal qfr, a stealth edition, or full blown custom.


I do a bit more with a laptop. I still want to turn a hard case into an all-in-one mITX system, complete with mechanical keyboard. The screen could be recessed enough in the lid to let it fit.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh people, this is great news IMO. I contacted maxkeyboards about their double shot backlit keycaps because I was trying to get them to sell me a set or two and they told me that they will be available for purchase in the near future


----------



## Jixr

shouldn't be that hard, there are several 'breifcase builds' on here.

and yeah, I feel your pain baker, my desk is also pretty tall, and my chair won't go any higher. I'm not very tall and I often sit on my feet to make my arms feel comfortable when working. I can't think of any good way of modding an office chair to make it taller. I need to buy a new office chair anyway, I don't like the one I currently have, its all worn out.

and yeah i'll buy blues and put some 80g springs in it. just not sure if I want white or black, leaning towards white.
Though i'm trying to figure out if its going to draw too much power, since it has internal memory and stuff, i'm starting to think it will, and if it does, then Its useless to me.


----------



## Simca

I want 65G spring Blues.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> shouldn't be that hard, there are several 'breifcase builds' on here.


With integrated UPS and dGPU for hybrid crossfire? This probably will end up being my next rig when Carrizo or Basilisk comes out in 2015 or 2016, respectively.


----------



## Jixr

maybe not a ups, but most of the stuff i've seen on here is a plug in lan box. with a built in monitor. and stuff. a system like that with a UPS would be heavy as balls.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My shoulders are ready. And what kind of balls are you referring to? Foam, paper, cheese, steel, brass, lead, depleted uranium, osmium, neutron star?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> what kind of balls are you referring to?


Felix Baumgartner sized.


----------



## Travellerr

Okay so this is the Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard I received recently, now the key caps I modded it with are from E.K., and are Realforce Keyboard key caps. Now, normally they would not fit on all the keys for the Leopold fc660c, but if you are okay with using the spare key caps and having a few enlarge spaces between a couple key then this is what it will look like. I personally did not think of this, I got this from a friend I have made through youtube and geekhack(will not be giving his name but just thought I would credit him). Now I think it actually look quite good, and since there is not many references to this keyboard with photos..I thought I would share a few.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Travellerr

Okay so this is the Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard I received recently, now the key caps I modded it with are from E.K., and are Realforce Keyboard key caps. Now, normally they would not fit on all the keys for the Leopold fc660c, but if you are okay with using the spare key caps and having a few enlarge spaces between a couple key then this is what it will look like. I personally did not think of this, I got this from a friend I have made through youtube and geekhack(will not be giving his name but just thought I would credit him). Now I think it actually look quite good, and since there is not many references to this keyboard with photos..I thought I would share a few.

A couple more in comparison with a more standard mechanical keyboard, the Quickfire Rapid.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now I do have some custom key caps for the QFR from WASD, but I got lazy and haven't transferred them from another keyboard.
Also, the Leopold has dye-sublimated pbt key caps added to the keyboard and they are quite nice. I like the bit of heaviness they add to the key stroke if that makes sense explaining it like so.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Travellerr

This will be the last of the photos, I apologize if the quality isn't as good as some photos because it was taken with my cell. Now the main difference I can see in terms of the bottom other than the DIP switch is the fact that the legs of the Leopold feel of nicer quality and also have rubber on the ends of them to give a bit more stability on your desk when the legs are up


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Please use the "Edit this post" button in the bottom left hand corner and put pictures in spoilers if there are more than 5 of them, it keeps the thread tidy and easy to read.


----------



## Travellerr

I apologize I have never posted pics on the thread here,


----------



## Travellerr

OKay I think I did an okay job of cleaning up the mess I made, like I said I have never posted pictures in this thread or any on OCN, so I apologize for posting so sloppy, but at least it looks better than it did.


----------



## Paradigm84

That looks better, but if you want to make it even easier, you could just do multiple images in a single spoiler like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Okay so this is the Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard I received recently, now the key caps I modded it with are from E.K., and are Realforce Keyboard key caps. Now, normally they would not fit on all the keys for the Leopold fc660c, but if you are okay with using the spare key caps and having a few enlarge spaces between a couple key then this is what it will look like. I personally did not think of this, I got this from a friend I have made through youtube and geekhack(will not be giving his name but just thought I would credit him). Now I think it actually look quite good, and since there is not many references to this keyboard with photos..I thought I would share a few.
> 
> A couple more in comparison with a more standard mechanical keyboard, the Quickfire Rapid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do have some custom key caps for the QFR from WASD, but I got lazy and haven't transferred them from another keyboard.
> Also, the Leopold has dye-sublimated pbt key caps added to the keyboard and they are quite nice. I like the bit of heaviness they add to the key stroke if that makes sense explaining it like so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simca

He means, stop double posting.









Just edit your previous post until someone posts against after you before posting again. Also you don't need a spoiler for every picture, just one for all the pictures.


----------



## Travellerr

er well this is why you are the editor I suppose but hey I did alrigfht for my first try at posting pic on this site lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> er well this is why you are the editor I suppose but hey I did alrigfht for my first try at posting pic on this site lol


Sorry, you don't have to put them all in one spoiler, I was being pedantic, you can put them in multiple if you wish, it's just more work.


----------



## Travellerr

lol No you made perfect sense, I just didn't realize I could do it. I mean if I was watching you I am sure I would of been like ohhh yeah that works better than what I did. Anyways, what did you think of the red key caps? should I have left the bottom row the normal cap in your opinion or does it look alright? a friend did his in lime green, which I really liked, and I am trying to get some lime green caps for the wasd and escape key because it looks nice with the red. I do not know though with Topre discontinuing the key cap production how easily I will be able to do this. In any case I think it looks better than it did with the stock key caps.


----------



## Travellerr

yes I knew what he meant, but I did not know how to go about it since Ihave never posted anything more than some words in these threads.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh people, this is great news IMO. I contacted maxkeyboards about their double shot backlit keycaps because I was trying to get them to sell me a set or two and they told me that they will be available for purchase in the near future


Uh... oh...
the never ending wallet hack
I want one for my trigger


----------



## Jixr

dang, so I made a custom cable, that looks really nice, 8" long but I somehow goofed it. I think I accidently made two of the connectors touch when I was pushing the sleving on. Too bad. looks nice though. white parachord.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> yes I knew what he meant, but I did not know how to go about it since Ihave never posted anything more than some words in these threads.


~Beats you over the head with a stick~


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Uh... oh...
> the never ending wallet hack
> I want one for my trigger


It's a great thing for the people who hate stock backlit keycaps.

I hope they do it fast, I will LED mod my poker for sure now, I will probably put a set on my custom board as well. I hate thinking about the toxic set and it probably wouldn't look good backlit especially if they use SP which it seems they are going to do.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> dang, so I made a custom cable, that looks really nice, 8" long but I somehow goofed it. I think I accidently made two of the connectors touch when I was pushing the sleving on. Too bad. looks nice though. white parachord.


Bummer, pics? Also, where did you get all the supplies(links)? I think I want to make a custom cable for the heck of it, the stock cable for the poker isn't that amazing.


----------



## Travellerr

grabs stick and says " and clearing you are not use to beating people properly, its more like this" -beats self much too thoroghly-


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats why I went with my ipad set up instead of a normal laptop, the ipad will do 90% of what I would be doing on the laptop, and can use a mech. its the perfect 'laptop' for me.
> 
> Tonight i'll order a poker, some springs, and get to working on a custom sleeved cable for it.
> 
> Bye bye moneyies.
> 
> Maybe I'll sell off my extra QFR to make up for the money. I don't like reds anymore, and I can either make it a normal qfr, a stealth edition, or full blown custom.


You could construct a custom mount that attaches to the keyboard and supports the iPad, too







.


----------



## Travellerr

I believe I might end up trying to sleeve my own cable sooner or later, probably do each of things I have been wanting to do once I get those clear switches in. better luck next time. and do you have apic


----------



## Simca

I don't have any ranks in handy work, so I'll never sleeve my own cable or do anything handy in my life.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> yes I knew what he meant, but I did not know how to go about it since Ihave never posted anything more than some words in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beats you over the head with a stick~
Click to expand...

I too would like to welcome Travellerr to the club.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't have any ranks in handy work, so I'll never sleeve my own cable or do anything handy in my life.


----------



## JayKthnx

I can post a bit of info on how I made my cables if you guys would like. mine are 6' usb to usb mini, but you can cut them down to any length you'd prefer.


----------



## Simca

Pics!


----------



## Jixr

I saved it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Bummer, pics? Also, where did you get all the supplies(links)


1. Actually I managed to save it, its not as pretty , but it works.
I just cut a regular cable, got some parachord ( can be found anywhere ) some glue, and soldering supplies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You could construct a custom mount that attaches to the keyboard and supports the iPad, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


2. I'm working on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't have any ranks in handy work, so I'll never sleeve my own cable or do anything handy in my life.


3. Yeah, sleeving USB cables is hard. I'm surprised this one worked. I've sleeved power supplies before, but cables are really hard for me. I Have a better idea of how I can do it next time without it looking so ugly.

I wanna find a handful of cheap cables to practice on, i'm out of extra cables.

and ta-da!




Spoiler: More Pictures.








Not so pretty underneath, but since its hidden I don't really care.



You can see I need a bit more work on the paint on my red case, but I'm not really bothered to fix it any time soon.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a great thing for the people who hate stock backlit keycaps.
> 
> I hope they do it fast, I will LED mod my poker for sure now, I will probably put a set on my custom board as well. I hate thinking about the toxic set and it probably wouldn't look good backlit especially if they use SP which it seems they are going to do.


Stock backlit keycaps make blue switch sounds hollow

You know I find my new monterey blue to have the perfect click, but its just too light for my liking
you should give it a try


----------



## Travellerr

that is really cool man, I definitely want to try getting more into the mechanics of modding mechanical keyboards, lol no pun intended. I really like the the keyboard to iPad idea I really think I might get one when I am going back to classes. I haven't decided on that or another form of a tablet, something with decent cpu, and memory, and with a ips panel with decent res. How much did you have to pay for it if you do not mind me asking, and which version did you end up getting?


----------



## Travellerr

I cannot speak for everyone else, but I would definitely like that, because I want to learn how to sleeve them and when I paint the case I can have them modded to match nicely. I would appreciate this greatly


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Stock backlit keycaps make blue switch sounds hollow
> 
> You know I find my new monterey blue to have the perfect click, but its just too light for my liking
> you should give it a try


I have always wondered about monterey blues, mainly ones on a siig minitouch, because I think that keyboard looks cool


----------



## Simca

No double posting means do not post then post again immediately after.

Travellerr

HPE1000

Travellerr

Not:

Traveller

Traveller

HPE1000


----------



## Jixr

I got the 32 gig version, paid msrp of 600 or whatever it is.

I love the thing.

I probably should have stuck with the 16 gig though, since if i have wifi I can access my personal website that I can stream all my media from.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I got the 32 gig version, paid msrp of 600 or whatever it is.
> 
> I love the thing.
> 
> I probably should have stuck with the 16 gig though, since if i have wifi I can access my personal website that I can stream all my media from.


I really hate Apple's and phone/tablet makers' in general decision to sell you twice the storage for another $100. If I need more storage, I'll grab a micro SD card or an mSATA SS- OH WAIT. That's all locked down. I have like 450 songs on my phone and a couple games. That's it.


----------



## Jixr

My personal server, netflix, spotify, etc I really don't need sotrage, but I figured I woudl be safe and buy some extra just in case.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, I really don't have a lot that I need at all times. I have my adorable video "library," my music library, and about 2GB of funny pictures on the same SSD as the OS. My laptop is still less than half filled. 2.24TB in my desktop and I don't know what to do other than Steam and C:\ images.


----------



## Travellerr

Which version as in the newest one? I know they have a few of them.


----------



## Jixr

yeah the ipad air.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Point me a direction/link sir?
> 
> edit: would This work?


Should work.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I really hate Apple's and phone/tablet makers' in general decision to sell you twice the storage for another $100. If I need more storage, I'll grab a micro SD card or an mSATA SS- OH WAIT. That's all locked down. I have like 450 songs on my phone and a couple games. That's it.


I would stream my stuff to my Butterfly S but I only listen to my stuff outside home (When I'm not on my rig). Which I do very frequently








That's why I got a 64GB SD card yet I am at 38GB point now ....


----------



## Jixr

WHOO!

just said "f it " and ordered me a new Poker 2 ( white ) with blues, and some 80g springs. I just REALLY really hope it works with my ipad, if not, it won't see much use. I could aways re-sell it for 90% of what I paid for it i'm sure.

I'll put my QFR back to its stock form and sell it off or possibly try to sell it off as is, with a stock QFR top and stock caps included.

I kinda wanted a black poker, but they were out of the black ones with blues.

and eventually ill add in some LED's or something.

Its kind of a cheap board to mod really, you can find cases nad stuff much cheaper than some of the full size offerings.

I kinda miss clicky keys, and a poker 2 seems like the perfect writing keyboard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh people, this is great news IMO. I contacted maxkeyboards about their double shot backlit keycaps because I was trying to get them to sell me a set or two and they told me that they will be available for purchase in the near future


Ooooh, that's definitely good news!


----------



## HPE1000

Before I forget @Paradigm84

How do I update my membership? It really needs updated or something, I look like a total n00b on that list.


----------



## Jixr

I'm not even on the list. Guess I should fix that.


----------



## jokrik

The list does not even appear on my laptop
*Sigh*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Before I forget @Paradigm84
> 
> How do I update my membership? It really needs updated or something, I look like a total n00b on that list.


Resubmit the form and I'll update it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Resubmit the form and I'll update it.


Did you receive my new form


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Did you receive my new form


Yep, the list is now up to date.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bummer...the "L" key on my Ducky is beginning to not register quick double taps...every other key seems fine...makes using this keyboard frustrating as poop. Loved it up until now...I thought mechanical boards where supposed to far outlast their membrane counterparts? One of the draws to mechanical boards was the build quality and durability, and this Ducky is already giving me issues after about a year and a bit of ownership, which is not expected. I cleaned out the switch, and still the same...getting worse everyday. The "L" sometimes won't even register a single click...any suggestions? Or am I basically looking at soldering a new switch, or getting a new board?


----------



## WonderMutt

Short story, quick question...

About 6 months ago I had a Ducky Shine 2 with orange LEDs and Blue switches. 1/2 the LEDs went out on it, so I ended up sending it to a Ducky tech in California for repair. Through some series of events, my keyboard was lost after the Ducky tech had confirmed that he received it. After 2 months of not being able to get any word on what they were going to do, I contacted Ducky's home office via email, they were very helpful and ended up replacing the keyboard with a Shine 3. The problem is, it is a While LED, Blue switch version, and I'm not a fan of the white LEDs (they only had 2 mx blues in stock, white or purple).

So now I have this Shine 3 that I have opened, plugged in, played with the LED settings, decided that I don't like it and put it straight back into the box. It has never actually even been typed on (put it in demo mode to view the LEDs).

So my question is, what can I sell it for? It is open boxed, but never used, so I'm a little confused on how to list it? Any help would be great, thanks!!


----------



## BakerMan1971

One thing to remember Aaron is that no matter how good quality and quality control is, there will be units that slip through the cracks from time to time
there will be switches that start to fail before their time, it is just the way of things.
RMA the board, I am sure Ducky will provide you with great service (do let us know







)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> One thing to remember Aaron is that no matter how good quality and quality control is, there will be units that slip through the cracks from time to time
> there will be switches that start to fail before their time, it is just the way of things.
> RMA the board, I am sure Ducky will provide you with great service (do let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As stupid as it sounds, I have never RMAed anything, the hassle and time it takes to contact the company, go through their process, and be without my hardware, is not something I look forward to, so I usually just anti-up and buy something new. I'll likely order a switch first though, and see how that goes...Just bummed cause this board fit me to a T...and now I want to throw it out the window. To make things worse, the DPI+ button on my Logitech G5 is also near death...but I got 5-6 years out of it, so no complaints there lol


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> RMA the board, I am sure Ducky will provide you with great service (do let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I hope their new Keyboard Tech for North America is better than their last one, who as I stated above, somehow lost my keyboard after he received it!

Anyway, if you do need to RMA a Ducky keyboard in North America, Aaron (your profile says you're in Canada), you'll need to contact mechanicalkeyboards.com, they handle all Ducky's RMAs for NA. Here is their contact page: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=page_view&p=contact_us. They are really helpful, really great guys. I dealt with Josh there, he was the one who finally helped me get my keyboard replaced after 6 months of Ducky having it.

If you have any questions about their RMA process, feel free to PM me, I just got a new board from my RMA back in June, received it last week.

Lastly, I will say that I would sometimes not get a response to an email I sent them, but if you call them, they are really helpful as well.


----------



## Travellerr

I would list as New(other, see details) and then explain that it is in an open box. I do not know if this helps at all, but I have seen a lot of sellers do the same and no one ever gives them any grief over it to my knowledge.







Goodluck on you sale, if it was a tenkeyless I would see if my wife would want it. Then again she is pretty broke from the holidays and when I say "she" I mean me. lol


----------



## BakerMan1971

Aye we all know the pain of sending something back, by SSD RMA took so long I bought another one, so I do feel your pain









Good luck getting it sorted out, because if the Keyboard suits you that well, there is no reason to change to a different one, if you want a cheap equivalent without quite so many fancy lighting features there is always the Keycool II boards which in my view are very similar to Duckies , more Kwak than Quack


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I would list as New(other, see details) and then explain that it is in an open box. I do not know if this helps at all, but I have seen a lot of sellers do the same and no one ever gives them any grief over it to my knowledge.


This was kinda my thought, but I wanted to get another opinion before I listed it. Unfortunately it is not a TKL, it is full sized. I think I'll head over to the BST section and post it, see if I can get any biters. Thanks for the advice, Travellerr!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Short story, quick question...
> 
> About 6 months ago I had a Ducky Shine 2 with orange LEDs and Blue switches. 1/2 the LEDs went out on it, so I ended up sending it to a Ducky tech in California for repair. Through some series of events, my keyboard was lost after the Ducky tech had confirmed that he received it. After 2 months of not being able to get any word on what they were going to do, I contacted Ducky's home office via email, they were very helpful and ended up replacing the keyboard with a Shine 3. The problem is, it is a While LED, Blue switch version, and I'm not a fan of the white LEDs (they only had 2 mx blues in stock, white or purple).
> 
> So now I have this Shine 3 that I have opened, plugged in, played with the LED settings, decided that I don't like it and put it straight back into the box. It has never actually even been typed on (put it in demo mode to view the LEDs).
> 
> So my question is, what can I sell it for? It is open boxed, but never used, so I'm a little confused on how to list it? Any help would be great, thanks!!


IMO the value of a keyboard will not decreased as much as other PC components
especially if it's only opened, mechanical keyboard especially is expected to perform for years
hence, I would sell your board at reduced price of 5$-10$ from brand new price

I'm pretty sure someone would buy it unless the shipping is a bit of a pain


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Short story, quick question...
> 
> About 6 months ago I had a Ducky Shine 2 with orange LEDs and Blue switches. 1/2 the LEDs went out on it, so I ended up sending it to a Ducky tech in California for repair. Through some series of events, my keyboard was lost after the Ducky tech had confirmed that he received it. After 2 months of not being able to get any word on what they were going to do, I contacted Ducky's home office via email, they were very helpful and ended up replacing the keyboard with a Shine 3. The problem is, it is a While LED, Blue switch version, and I'm not a fan of the white LEDs (they only had 2 mx blues in stock, white or purple).
> 
> So now I have this Shine 3 that I have opened, plugged in, played with the LED settings, decided that I don't like it and put it straight back into the box. It has never actually even been typed on (put it in demo mode to view the LEDs).
> 
> So my question is, what can I sell it for? It is open boxed, but never used, so I'm a little confused on how to list it? Any help would be great, thanks!!


Too bad I didn't see this a couple of days ago. I was looking EVERYWHERE for a "used" Shine 3, but could not find any anywhere. I totally would have bought this from you. lol. If I was you, I'd throw it up on Ebay saying "New, Open Box", and just be honest in your description of how you opened it, tested it, didn't like the white LEDs, and put it back in the box. The current going rate for the full sized Shine 3 is $150 (US) including shipping. Given the fact that ANY Ducky keyboards are so hard to find on Ebay (especially used "Shine" models), I'm sure you should be able to get $120-$140. Honestly, it should sell in no time... awesome thing about these boards is they have a GREAT resale value. You may even want to list it on the "for sale" section of Overclock.net. You may find a buyer even faster.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Bummer...the "L" key on my Ducky is beginning to not register quick double taps...any suggestions? Or am I basically looking at soldering a new switch, or getting a new board?


I would look at popping open the board and just re-soldering the switch, thats probably all it is unless you've spilled something on the keyboard.

though opening it up WILL VOID your warranty, so afterwards you can't make an RMA claim.


----------



## DaveLT

What do you guys think of a Model M2? Found one for 20SGD or thereabout. If it's a buckling it's hard to pass up LOL


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you guys think of a Model M2? Found one for 20SGD or thereabout. If it's a buckling it's hard to pass up LOL


I owned one, but its not working as arrived
its a common problem
check this thread I started

other than that, I love how it feels, low profile keycaps and buckling spring


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> This was kinda my thought, but I wanted to get another opinion before I listed it. Unfortunately it is not a TKL, it is full sized. I think I'll head over to the BST section and post it, see if I can get any biters. Thanks for the advice, Travellerr!


No problem, and I hear you I try to get others advice, especially those who may have done it before or have more experience with these things. Hence, why I am a member here, and gh for that matter. Granted I know somethings about keyboards, components, and such. Just not enough to satisfy my brain. Hope it goes well with the sale and I will see if anyone I know is interested. GLWS


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I owned one, but its not working as arrived
> its a common problem
> check this thread I started
> 
> other than that, I love how it feels, low profile keycaps and buckling spring


I just read up on GH just now. If it's broken I can get it up and working within 2 minutes







(Cap problem)

I like the M2 because it's half the price of the M from that shop and smaller. If they had Model M SSK I would have bought that instead. But considering i'm a modder and electronics engineer a dying cap ain't a problem to me


----------



## Paradigm84

If anyone is interested:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/qwerkeys


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I just read up on GH just now. If it's broken I can get it up and working within 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cap problem)
> 
> I like the M2 because it's half the price of the M from that shop and smaller. If they had Model M SSK I would have bought that instead. But considering i'm a modder and electronics engineer a dying cap ain't a problem to me


Good luck sir!
I'm gonna try changing the cap on mine again when I've the time


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I hope their new Keyboard Tech for North America is better than their last one, who as I stated above, somehow lost my keyboard after he received it!
> 
> Anyway, if you do need to RMA a Ducky keyboard in North America, Aaron (your profile says you're in Canada), you'll need to contact mechanicalkeyboards.com, they handle all Ducky's RMAs for NA. Here is their contact page: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=page_view&p=contact_us. They are really helpful, really great guys. I dealt with Josh there, he was the one who finally helped me get my keyboard replaced after 6 months of Ducky having it.
> 
> If you have any questions about their RMA process, feel free to PM me, I just got a new board from my RMA back in June, received it last week.
> 
> Lastly, I will say that I would sometimes not get a response to an email I sent them, but if you call them, they are really helpful as well.


Thanks, I am still unsure I will bother will the whole RMA process, but if I do just grab a new board, maybe I will RMA this one...maybe







I will probably just order a switch first though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Aye we all know the pain of sending something back, by SSD RMA took so long I bought another one, so I do feel your pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting it sorted out, because if the Keyboard suits you that well, there is no reason to change to a different one, if you want a cheap equivalent without quite so many fancy lighting features there is always the Keycool II boards which in my view are very similar to Duckies , more Kwak than Quack


I am actually talking an older model DK 1008 or something...the lighting and stuff is not my thing, to be honest, and the space bar on the Shines...also not my cup of tea. I can see their appeal though. I originally planned on replacing the key caps, among other things, but decided it was perfect for me just the way it is. I won it from one of the OCN give-away things, and the stock keyboard holds more value to me than a modded one. Thanks for the wish of luck









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I would look at popping open the board and just re-soldering the switch, thats probably all it is unless you've spilled something on the keyboard.
> 
> though opening it up WILL VOID your warranty, so afterwards you can't make an RMA claim.


I baby my hardware, so definitely no spills...might as well order the switch and keep my fingers crossed that's all it is.
Any other things I should look at doing while I am in there? Any mods that won't alter the stock looks and actually be worth doing?


----------



## Simca

21 dollars for a tester? No thanks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 21 dollars for a tester? No thanks.


People usually use them for display of rare keycaps, so the 21 dollars isn't that big of a deal. But if you are using it just to test switches, 21 is a little steep.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I baby my hardware, so definitely no spills...might as well order the switch and keep my fingers crossed that's all it is.
> Any other things I should look at doing while I am in there? Any mods that won't alter the stock looks and actually be worth doing?


You don't even need another switch, i've never had a switch go out, but I have recieved boards that needed the soldering re-done.

usually just heating the solder on the switch, let it melt, then thats usually all you need to do.

Some times the factory connections are not the best. There was a batch of QFR's that had a really poor solder joint and often needed re-doing.

unless you're into changing switches or anything I would just leave it as is.Though if you decide to sell it or replace it, someone would still pay a good bit for it since its easily fixable.


----------



## pez

Granted this only has 4, common switches, it's still only $9.99:

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-keycap-cherry-mx-switch-o-ring-sampler-kit.html


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You don't even need another switch, i've never had a switch go out, but I have recieved boards that needed the soldering re-done.
> 
> usually just heating the solder on the switch, let it melt, then thats usually all you need to do.
> 
> Some times the factory connections are not the best. There was a batch of QFR's that had a really poor solder joint and often needed re-doing.
> 
> unless you're into changing switches or anything I would just leave it as is.Though if you decide to sell it or replace it, someone would still pay a good bit for it since its easily fixable.


That's the kind of thing I was hoping to hear, honestly. I will open it up and have a look







And yeah, I like the blues, would rather get a different board to try something new, and keep this one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> People usually use them for display of rare keycaps, so the 21 dollars isn't that big of a deal. But if you are using it just to test switches, 21 is a little steep.


If you're just using it to test switches you could just as easily buy the switches on their own and make something like a backplate out of cardboard.









I just have it sitting here to play with if I get bored.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you're just using it to test switches you could just as easily buy the switches on their own and make something like a backplate out of cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have it sitting here to play with if I get bored.


Cardboard mounted switches, sounds like the future


----------



## Travellerr

Yeah and it is nice to have if you have anyone that wants to try mechanical switches. I have one from cooler master granted this one looks a little nicer aesthetically, but the one I have came with a 15 dollar coupon for my next mechanical keyboard purchase from their store, which the prices are not very different from other retailers, which I plan on buying one from them eventually and modding the switches of that one.

Actually I have mine sitting on the top of my desk, not the keyboard tray, in from of my 29 inch and when I am bored or even stressed I will click on the different switches. It has become something like a stress ball for me, and I have no qualms about admitting that because I actually suggest it to anyone else who has a lot of stress in their lives and doesn't have a chance to go to the gym.

Also I wish the topre single key switch keychain was not so expensive, because know I would love it. But they are super expensive to the point you might as well save up the other 150 and buy a keyboard.


----------



## DaveLT

So I decided on Cherry G84-4100 ( Can't pass it up since it costs about 20$ ) and either a 1984 model M or a model M2


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Any suggestions on a good mech keyboard for office use? I'm willing to spend, but not a whole lot of money, and it needs to be in a standard 104 key layout.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Any suggestions on a good mech keyboard for office use? I'm willing to spend, but not a whole lot of money, and it needs to be in a standard 104 key layout.


Um, Rosewill RK9000?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Any suggestions on a good mech keyboard for office use? I'm willing to spend, but not a whole lot of money, and it needs to be in a standard 104 key layout.


CM QuickFire XT, or if you need a quieter board you could look at some of the boards Matias offers.


----------



## Jixr

the XT in blacks is pretty quiet, deff quieter than all the other switches i've tried.

cheap(ish) good build, and pretty solid and no pro-gamer-bro looks.


----------



## Paradigm84

More new Ducky models:

*Info:*

Ducky Premier DK9008P
● Switches: Cherry MX Brown / Blue / Red / Green / White(Milk)
● Dye-Sublimated PBT keycaps ( 熱昇華 PBT 鍵帽 )
● Grey Case / Green-White keycaps, Blue-Grey keycaps
● Function LED Color: Blue
● Languages: US / Chinese / UK / Nordic / Korean
● DIP switch alternative layouts: Dvorak / Colemak
● USB Repeat Acceleration
● LED Backlit keys: ESC / WASD
● Made in Taiwan

*Pictures:*

The Blue/ Grey makes a comeback from the DK9008 G2 Pro and the White/ Green is new on Ducky boards AFAIK.



Keycaps look very nice for stock:


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Noise level is not important. I actually prefer the louder ones so I can annoy people I work with...


----------



## Travellerr

I would suggest the cooler master xt, mainly because of the usb port in the back of the keyboard is more sturdy, the price isn't much different and it is great quality build. I own one myself and I absolutely love it for someone that doesn't use full size keyboards. I highly recommend it.

And in regards to the new ducky keyboards, any idea where one could buy one, because I would definitely like one with clears in it. Not too mention I love both of the color schemes.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dang this thread moves fast..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I always laugh when you mech keyboard nerds say things like "wah, I can't type on anything but my mechanical anymore after being pampered by my wonderful mechanical keyboard."
> 
> Mechanical Keyboards are nice, but my fingers aren't going to explode if I type on a dome keyboard.


I use a membrane keyboard at work, and it totally does the job.
But I still miss my mech--it's just more fun really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> This is why I bring my own things into work.
> 
> [email protected] everyone else rocking their dell issued items. Everytime someone comes over to my desk they love looking at my monitor, like my keyboard, but are put off by my mouse. Apparently having 18 buttons can confuse them lol. Also bring in my own chair and a few other little items, but if you're going to have me stuck at a desk all day I'm going to need the proper tools, if you won't issue them to me i'll just bring my own. I don't even consider working for places that ban external computer items.
> 
> I would even go as far as to build me a desktop to leave at work if they would let me. ( though i've stuffed a better GPU and an SSD in my office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure its a few hundered bucks out of my own pocket, but it was well worth the cost for everything.


See, since you do 3D modelling and actual work on your computer that requires computing power I could see it.

Personally, the only thing I'd really bring from home would be a mech keyboard. Currently using a wireless logitech. It's meh.
I would LOVE a better computer, but I'm currently stuck with the crappy useless Dell Latitude D630 running XP.

I even am using Office 2003, despite the fact that my boss and I think most other branches within the company are using Vista / 7 and Office 2007 and above. But I'm still technically a temp, so I get stuck with this garbage. Oh well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I too would like to welcome Travellerr to the club.


Hey, she's more intimate with you.
You know, sucking your blood and all, to keep herself immortal.

She's just beating him with her giant beating stick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My personal server, netflix, spotify, etc I really don't need sotrage, but I figured I woudl be safe and buy some extra just in case.


I did the same when I saw a 3TB Hard drive on for $80. However, I've had it for a few months and haven't even installed it in my computer.
I currently have no use for it


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Noise level is not important. I actually prefer the louder ones so I can annoy people I work with...


You're a good man. I recommend you stay away from Rosewill unless you want the RK-9000I's white case. Some people have reported issues with the USB port.


----------



## Xaero252

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good source for USB cable buulding supplies? I've been looking for an angled cable mount mini USB but can't find one for the life of me. I'd be interested to know if theres like an end-all source for these parts...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More new Ducky models:
> 
> *Info:*
> 
> Ducky Premier DK9008P
> ● Switches: Cherry MX Brown / Blue / Red / Green / White(Milk)
> ● Dye-Sublimated PBT keycaps ( 熱昇華 PBT 鍵帽 )
> ● Grey Case / Green-White keycaps, Blue-Grey keycaps
> ● Function LED Color: Blue
> ● Languages: US / Chinese / UK / Nordic / Korean
> ● DIP switch alternative layouts: Dvorak / Colemak
> ● USB Repeat Acceleration
> ● LED Backlit keys: ESC / WASD
> ● Made in Taiwan
> 
> *Pictures:*
> 
> The Blue/ Grey makes a comeback from the DK9008 G2 Pro and the White/ Green is new on Ducky boards AFAIK.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keycaps look very nice for stock:


These look great, except who thought it'd be a good idea for a mix colour standard to half the key above enter be left a different colour, as well as the key on the left of "1"?! I mean, don't break the colour slope!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You're a good man. I recommend you stay away from Rosewill unless you want the RK-9000I's white case. Some people have reported issues with the USB port.


That's from the pages of history. They've fixed it already


----------



## Jixr

Wahoo! a few hours later and my cable looks a billion times better, really just getting some practice in on this one.

But it works and is the nicest USB cables i've sleeved ( which isnt saying that much )



I basically had to crack open the mini connector but it looks better than it did previously.

I'll try to make some more later on, this was just a practice run, and I would like to at least have 2 really good ones, one for my in the mail poker ( a 12" cable ) and a 3m lenght one for my QFR's.


----------



## DaveLT

Does anyone own a Black Alps/Dell AT101W here? What do you think about it?


----------



## nubbinator

Had one, but not a fan of Black Alps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Does anyone own a Black Alps/Dell AT101W here? What do you think about it?


Black Alps are pretty decent if they're in good shape. Heavily used switches won't move as smoothly as new alps or even equally used Cherry MX switches (just due to the Alps design.)

For $20-40 it's definitely one of the best options for a cheap mechanical board.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Black Alps are pretty decent if they're in good shape. Heavily used switches won't move as smoothly as new alps or even equally used Cherry MX switches (just due to the Alps design.)
> 
> For $20-40 it's definitely one of the best options for a cheap mechanical board.


About less than 20$ for a grey case (maybe black case instead) for a Dell AT101W
20$ for a MX Black board







(Non standard layout though)


----------



## phillyd

*https://www.massdrop.com/buy/qwerkeys*


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/qwerkeys


Para beat you to it. Lol


----------



## DaveLT

2 shots of a lovely board for you guys.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Para beat you to it. Lol


Ok I'm intrigued. What is the group buy for, exactly? I only see QWERkeys...

EDIT: Oh it's for the tester kits?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 2 shots of a lovely board for you guys.


Edgy.









But it does look great. Too bad from the looks of it it suffers from the same CM bottom row cap sizing...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Ok I'm intrigued. What is the group buy for, exactly? I only see QWERkeys...
> 
> EDIT: Oh it's for the tester kits?
> Edgy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does look great. Too bad from the looks of it it suffers from the same CM bottom row cap sizing...


Yeah looks modern ... I'll keep the keys though. Doesn't feel like standard ABS caps! And i like them ... unlike my RK9000 ...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Ok I'm intrigued. What is the group buy for, exactly? I only see QWERkeys...
> 
> EDIT: Oh it's for the tester kits?


Yep, I got one a while ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Qwerkeys switch tester arrived, it comes disassembled with the following parts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *4x screws for the legs*:
> 
> 
> 
> *4x little plastic legs*:
> 
> 
> 
> *4x rubber pieces for the ends of the legs*:
> 
> 
> 
> *6x switches*:
> 
> MX Red
> MX Green
> MX Blue
> MX Brown
> MX Black
> MX White
> 
> 
> *6x transparent keycaps*:
> 
> 
> 
> *1x brushed steel (?) faceplate*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, assembly is very obvious, snap the switches into place, put the keycaps on, put the screws through the holes in the corners, screw into the plastic legs, put the rubber pieces on the end of the legs.
> 
> When it's assembled you get this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the quality and look of it, it feels very solid, the faceplate is heavier than I was expecting.
> 
> I'd recommend it to anyone who needs a sampler to try out switches or people like me who just want one for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'd say that could be improved would be if it came with an MX Clear, then it would be perfect.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah looks modern ... I'll keep the keys though. Doesn't feel like standard ABS caps! And i like them ... unlike my RK9000 ...


I still think it looks like an '80s keytar.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I still think it looks like an '80s keytar.


Which brings me to this video LOL
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzs67a_fripside-sister-s-noise_music


----------



## Jixr

kill it with fire!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Which brings me to this video LOL
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzs67a_fripside-sister-s-noise_music


"There is not enough keytar in that video," says MISAKA as MISAKA frowns in disappointment. "Also, MISAKA would rather gouge out MISAKA's eyes with a grapefruit spoon than watch overweight men dance while cosplaying MISAKA," says MISAKA while MISAKA gestures said ocular mutilation.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah looks modern ... I'll keep the keys though. Doesn't feel like standard ABS caps! And i like them ... unlike my RK9000 ...


Oh don't get me wrong. If they're the same stock CM dyesub caps with the LED shine though, I have to agree they feel AWESOME. They feel thick and well covered, and I'm sure I can try to knife the bit between the "paint" and the "paint-less" part it won't have a problem.

But it's how CM handles their keycaps sizing on a lot of their boards that make me mad.


----------



## user18

Where's a good place to buy a TKL's worth of MX clears in NA?

Thinking of modding a QFR


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Where's a good place to buy a TKL's worth of MX clears in NA?
> 
> Thinking of modding a QFR


Mechanicalkeyboards.com....buy the PCB mounted and snip off the plastic pegs on the bottom (thereby turning PCB mounted switches into plate mounted switches).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Para beat you to it. Lol


Ha not surprised


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Where's a good place to purchase MX Brown switches to replace all the Reds on my K95?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Where's a good place to purchase MX Brown switches to replace all the Reds on my K95?


Originative
http://www.originativeco.com/collections/accessories/products/cherry-mx-switch


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Sorry, I should have been more specific... I'm actually looking for MX Browns that have the same LED setup as the K95's Red switches (i.e. - one LED per switch). Also, being able to buy them in smaller batches would be nice, as I don't want to have to buy 2 packs of 110 just to have 122 switches on the board...


----------



## Jixr

all mechs use the same led thing, for the k95 you have to desolder both the led and switch to change the switches, then solder the new switch in, then the led.


----------



## HPE1000

As for the number of switches though, I am not sure what to tell you, I know 7bit sells a ton of switches on deskthority but the only other website I know that you can get switches at any # is digikey and they don't seem to have any brown switches, probably due to logitech.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay what about the smaller batches issue. I'd like to purchase a pack of 110 and a pack of 20 instead of 2 packs of 110...
EDIT: Ninja'd... Sorta...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay what about the smaller batches issue. I'd like to purchase a pack of 110 and a pack of 20 instead of 2 packs of 110...
> EDIT: Ninja'd... Sorta...


I will ask around on geekhack and see if anyone knows if there is a place 122 can be ordered.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay what about the smaller batches issue. I'd like to purchase a pack of 110 and a pack of 20 instead of 2 packs of 110...
> EDIT: Ninja'd... Sorta...


Do they all have to be browns? Can't you just keep some as MX reds? It would save you some trouble if you just left the number row or something as MX red.


----------



## HPE1000

As I thought, this is really the only way to get exactly 122
http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/cherry-mx-taking-pre-orders-t2760.html


----------



## Jixr

made another cable, and this one looks tons better than my first attempt did ( though both are still nice. ) I'll get a new white cable and some white heat shrink to do my poker 2 when It comes in.

Looks pretty good. Getting the hang of it, took me about 30 mins instead of two hours.



phone pic, so it looks kinda dirty and is much whiter/brighter IRL
it goes with my blue/white keyboard perfectly.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks really nice!


----------



## Jixr

yup yup, now i'm looking around for more things to sleeve! I would love to try my phone charger, but don't want to risk ruining a $20 cable.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

iPhone?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Ok guys, update time, I have modded my keyboard, well....when I say modded I swapped some caps, now the Keycool has nice stabilisers and you can just pull the bigger keys off, the PLU however has the whole metal bar thing going on, not easy for me at all.

Anyway here is a couple of shots of my Keycool 87II as it now looks










note they were taken with a decent camera, got the Canon for my son for Christmas, so future posts should have better pictures than what I have provided in the past.


----------



## HPE1000

Awesome, that is purple right? I really want purple leds but I read that purple leds(which are UV), can hurt your eyes and it has scared me. I wonder if those use special leds. Is the led housing clear or transparent purple?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That sounds fear-mongery. It's nothing compared to what the sun is spraying everywhere outside. Blue lights do screw up your sleep patterns though. Red is much easier on the eyes.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yup yup, now i'm looking around for more things to sleeve! I would love to try my phone charger, but don't want to risk ruining a $20 cable.


You might be able to just slip MDPC or Kobra HD over the smaller end of the cable. Phones can be tricky if they're an OTG cable.


----------



## Jixr

I like parachord the best, I don't like the plastic-y feeling of the other types of sleeving material.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome, that is purple right? I really want purple leds but I read that purple leds(which are UV), can hurt your eyes and it has scared me. I wonder if those use special leds. Is the led housing clear or transparent purple?


purple LEDs are UV? I thought they were different..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> purple LEDs are UV? I thought they were different..


No, not always, I said purple leds that are uv can be harmful. But I can't find purple 3mm leds that aren't ultraviolet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> made another cable, and this one looks tons better than my first attempt did ( though both are still nice. ) I'll get a new white cable and some white heat shrink to do my poker 2 when It comes in.
> 
> Looks pretty good. Getting the hang of it, took me about 30 mins instead of two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> phone pic, so it looks kinda dirty and is much whiter/brighter IRL
> it goes with my blue/white keyboard perfectly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks really nice!


Indeed. That does look really good. That's the one feature I do wish the BWU's had.


----------



## renji1337

Looking for my first Mechanical Keyboard that's backlit, numpad. maybe macro keys? Im using a sidewinder X4 now. Budget is around 130$.

So far i've seen corsair k95, corsair k70, Max Nighthawk X9 for 100$ and ducky shine 3.

im thinking of going with some cherry reds.

What kb's would you guys reccomend.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Looking for my first Mechanical Keyboard that's backlit, numpad. maybe macro keys? Im using a sidewinder X4 now. Budget is around 130$.
> 
> So far i've seen corsair k95, corsair k70, Max Nighthawk X9 for 100$ and ducky shine 3.
> 
> im thinking of going with some cherry reds.
> 
> What kb's would you guys reccomend.


PERSONALLY I would jump at the Ducky Shine 3, no questions asked if you can afford it. It comes in ANY LED colour you want, has STANDARD keycap size in case you want to get into a bit of key cap replacing or modding, and Ducky quality is ensured. the Corsair are fine, albeit some have report they have received warped boards. Personally I would rank Ducky Shine 3> Max> K95 > K70.

Disclaimer, I don't own any of the above, so I'm sort of impartial.


----------



## Jixr

most people here would recomend the DS3, though finding one in stock with the switch color and LED color you want may be challenging.

Anyone know how long it can take stuff from banggood to be shipped to the states? Coming from china, and i've had stuff come in anywhere from a few days to several weeks.


----------



## geogga

For me, two items I got from Asia were 1 week and 4 1/2 weeks. It's usually the fking customs. Real PITA. Leaving china as well as entering USA customs. Between/after those it's smooth sailing. Very random delivery times and very unknown...

Although I have the YOTS of the ducky, I recommend the shine 3 and max. Both have great quality and are overall great.
Don't get into geekhack, a hole will appear in your wallet and get massively bigger


----------



## Jixr

and geekhacks users have a high superiority complex.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like parachord the best, I don't like the plastic-y feeling of the other types of sleeving material.


It's personal preference. I can't stand paracord because it frays so quickly, gets pulled threads, and fades. It is nice in that it bends well and has solid coverage though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> For me, two items I got from Asia were 1 week and 4 1/2 weeks. It's usually the fking customs. Real PITA. Leaving china as well as entering USA customs. Between/after those it's smooth sailing. Very random delivery times and very unknown...
> 
> Although I have the YOTS of the ducky, I recommend the shine 3 and max. Both have great quality and are overall great.
> Don't get into geekhack, a hole will appear in your wallet and get massively bigger


Yeah, Banggood can take forever to get here as can many things from China. And sometimes stuff never shows up.

Completely agree with you about the keyboard. The Ducky is by far the best of the backlits they mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and geekhacks users have a high superiority complex.


Every community does. I've seen it rear its head in here and on /r/mechanicalkeyboards and sometimes on DT. There are many awesome people on GH amongst those few trolls and people who have a superiority complex. Many people over there just want to help. Broad strokes often cover up the multitude of awesome people with the handful of bad.


----------



## renji1337

How is the Max Nighthawk? It has a memory foam wrist rest which intrigues me.

The ducky shine is 149.99+shipping +32$ for a wrist rest.

the nighthawk is 104.99. comes with macro ability.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> "There is not enough keytar in that video," says MISAKA as MISAKA frowns in disappointment. "Also, MISAKA would rather gouge out MISAKA's eyes with a grapefruit spoon than watch overweight men dance while cosplaying MISAKA," says MISAKA while MISAKA gestures said ocular mutilation.


"There is some keytar and the only video i can think with a keytar .... BAKA!" - Misaka Mikoto Anyway, fripside do what they do best, adding a weird gag at the end
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong. If they're the same stock CM dyesub caps with the LED shine though, I have to agree they feel AWESOME. They feel thick and well covered, and I'm sure I can try to knife the bit between the "paint" and the "paint-less" part it won't have a problem.
> 
> But it's how CM handles their keycaps sizing on a lot of their boards that make me mad.


No worries, didn't get you wrong








Dyesub is awesome.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How is the Max Nighthawk? It has a memory foam wrist rest which intrigues me.
> 
> The ducky shine is 149.99+shipping +32$ for a wrist rest.
> 
> the nighthawk is 104.99. comes with macro ability.


If macros are important to you, the Shine 3 (awesome build quality/config options aside) may not be the best choice, as it obviously does not have macros. I have one friend who has a Max Nighthawk X7 (blue switches), and he loves it. If you are looking for red switches, you may also want to check out the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium. It also fits your criteria, and is priced pretty competitively.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I can't stand paracord because it frays so quickly, gets pulled threads, and fades. It is nice in that it bends well and has solid coverage though.


Just run a lighter over it a few times and it will seal its self up pretty well and burn off any frays. The plastic stuff is easier to use and often you can just slip it on over the ends, but I don't like that it does not fully cover the cables. The kinking of it is aweful, any creases are hard to iron out.

I also like how PC adds a good bit of weight to the cables as well.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers for the comments guys, and HPE no I don't think there are any ill effects from Purple LEDs they certainly don't send my eyes funny or anything, and are not really glaring.

and renji1337, if you get the opportunity to do some research trying switches as coming from the Sidewinder X4 myself I found Browns to end up being the best for me (even after buying a keyboard with blacks), Reds are very light, and you will bottom them out fairly heavily all the time.

As for which one, the main difference at that price level is aesthetics, sure there will be comments about failing LEDs and general build quality, but the ones you mentioned are well put together, (at least the ones I tried in the shops).
I have to admit I still love the K70 design, but K65 would suit me now as I have become accustomed to tenkeyless









Best of luck, but please do try the switches if you get the chance before deciding









Oh and Jixr, not sure about the states so much but here in the uk I have had anything from 6 days to 6 weeks from Banggood. Customs would be the only stopping point that I can think of. This goes for any Chinese outlet though.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*


----------



## geogga

Hmm... Going off membrane straight to blues has got me thinking...
I mean I like blues, but it is just strange. I think I like the force for membrane, and thought I may like reds. But I'm always bottoming out on blues so I was thinking about getting a heavier switch, like a green maybe. I had my YOTS for about a month and a half now, I can't say I love it(because of switches). Double typing is hard, I skip a few letters because I press it a bit too lightly, I'm a mess








Maybe topre is the solution







or a wrist rest that I'm awaiting from beast because the height difference between the YOTS and membrane is huge.


----------



## DaveLT

"Force" Meh. Reds or blues i'm still slamming the bottom of the switch constantly. LOL


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Let's see how I'm doing. Not too well. Then again I never learned how to touch type. That might explain why I do so badly with Blacks. Give Greens a shot. If you don't like them there are many prospective buyers here.







Not me though, my clicky needs have been satisfied.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How is the Max Nighthawk? It has a memory foam wrist rest which intrigues me.
> 
> The ducky shine is 149.99+shipping +32$ for a wrist rest.
> 
> the nighthawk is 104.99. comes with macro ability.


I love my nighthawk with MX browns (although I'm reevaluating my love for browns now, they suddenly feel so soft....), the wrist rest is serviceable at least, although the covering material is somewhat scratchy IMO. Very solid board, I've been quite happy with it.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hmm... Going off membrane straight to blues has got me thinking...
> I mean I like blues, but it is just strange. I think I like the force for membrane, and thought I may like reds. But I'm always bottoming out on blues so I was thinking about getting a heavier switch, like a green maybe. I had my YOTS for about a month and a half now, I can't say I love it(because of switches). Double typing is hard, I skip a few letters because I press it a bit too lightly, I'm a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe topre is the solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a wrist rest that I'm awaiting from beast because the height difference between the YOTS and membrane is huge.


I think you should give Topre a try for sure.


----------



## renji1337

I've decided on a ducky shine 3!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I've decided on a ducky shine 3!


Cannot go wrong there!

My new layout. Got a keyboard key from a Geekhack user for free with some other cool keys.


----------



## JayKthnx

Looks nice mang.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks







I want to get some 3M black brushed metal wrap and do the body. And change the LED to red.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Cannot go wrong there!
> 
> My new layout. Got a keyboard key from a Geekhack user for free with some other cool keys.


Where did you get those key caps? Those are great looking.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Where did you get those key caps? Those are great looking.


Got em in a Tai Hao group buy on Geekhack. I love em!


----------



## pez

So finally came into a grumble with double-tapping for my MX Blues. I don't play many games that require double-tapping keys, but DayZ (by default) has you double-tapping W for a 'sprint/turbo' kinda thing. I'm getting used to it, but I can definitely see why Blues might not be recommended for that.


----------



## HPE1000

I think it's about time to get excited for what cooler master might unveil at CES, topre with mx stems. I really hope they do something, especially at the price point you know they could pull off. I think they could do a TKL for around or even under 150, look at the type heaven, its a full size keyboard for 150. Cooler master can put their stock cheapo keycaps on it to keep the price down since most people are going to replace them with something better anyway.

But who knows, its all speculation and a topre mx hybrid from CM might never happen.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think it's about time to get excited for what cooler master might unveil at CES, topre with mx stems. I really hope they do something, especially at the price point you know they could pull off. I think they could do a TKL for around or even under 150, look at the type heaven, its a full size keyboard for 150. Cooler master can put their stock cheapo keycaps on it to keep the price down since most people are going to replace them with something better anyway.
> 
> But who knows, its all speculation and a topre mx hybrid from CM might never happen.


Didn't they say on DT that they would be doing a reveal on the hybrid Topre at CES? I'm pretty sure they're going to be showcasing that board this year, it should be exciting. I just got my Type-S in the mail though so I'll probably be skipping this CM keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Didn't they say on DT that they would be doing a reveal on the hybrid Topre at CES? I'm pretty sure they're going to be showcasing that board this year, it should be exciting. I just got my Type-S in the mail though so I'll probably be skipping this CM keyboard.


Not that I am aware of, I don't visit DT but I am sure I would have heard of it. All I know they did was post the picture of the arrow cluster on a tkl keyboard showing the switches on geekhack. I googled it and I can't find anything about them confirming it.

This is the only thing that I am aware CM has posted
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50380.0


----------



## Sniping

Have a look at this thread and the following page for a picture of the board with MX keycaps.
http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/topre-switch-cherry-mx-compatible-t7076-30.html


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think it's about time to get excited for what cooler master might unveil at CES, topre with mx stems. I really hope they do something, especially at the price point you know they could pull off. I think they could do a TKL for around or even under 150, look at the type heaven, its a full size keyboard for 150. Cooler master can put their stock cheapo keycaps on it to keep the price down since most people are going to replace them with something better anyway.
> 
> But who knows, its all speculation and a topre mx hybrid from CM might never happen.


Meh. After using PBT caps I still think the stock doubleshot caps are fantastic


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Meh. After using PBT caps I still think the stock doubleshot caps are fantastic


Just as long as they don't use the ones that come on the QFR, then they should be usable.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just as long as they don't use the ones that come on the QFR, then they should be usable.


Then you should try a Quickfire XT, that's made by costar as well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Then you should try a Quickfire XT, that's made by costar as well.


Don't those come with the same caps? They still use the same god-awful fonts.

If I'm getting a board with a TK, it will be the Quickfire TK. I despise having my mouse so far to the left.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Don't those come with the same caps? They still use the same god-awful fonts.
> 
> If I'm getting a board with a TK, it will be the Quickfire TK. I despise having my mouse so far to the left.


Fonts? Meh. If you judge a keyboard by it's fonts (which nobody does here i think) then you're not a keyboardhead







TBH on a keyboard like that nobody keeps stock caps if it feels average. If it feels good but looks horrible it's still a good feeling cap.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Fonts? Meh. If you judge a keyboard by it's fonts (which nobody does here i think) then you're not a keyboardhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH on a keyboard like that nobody keeps stock caps if it feels average. If it feels good but looks horrible it's still a good feeling cap.


I judge a keyboard by its fonts, among many other things. And I am a mech-lover. Don't tell me what I do and don't like. Don't generalize and marginalize. Don't tell me what feels and looks good and bad.

I dislike the font and feel of the CM keycaps.

I would get other keycaps, but price IS a consideration for most people.

I don't even really get why these things have to be laid out.

/rant


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm sorry for bringing up such an old post, but I have been doing some catching up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I wanted to go for a quiter switch it would be MX Clears.
> *
> Yes, I have a thing for red. It goes deep into my veins this love for red.*
> 
> Maybe one day I will finally give in and try to paint, but I really don't think I'd do a good job of it.












Also, I've noticed that someone referred to pleb dome keyboards as 'pleb domes'.
I am pleased.









Also, I can't wait to figure what inspired the Koalas to power this thread.

In other words: Hello guys, I've missed you.









Edit: _*nubbinator*, what did you do to Spongebob and Patrick?!_


Spoiler: Find quote here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Another new cap for the keyboard came in today:


----------



## user18

I really hated the stock caps on my QFR, so much so that when I got a new set of caps for my Nighthawk I put its old caps on the former.

I find that board so much more enjoyable to use when I can't feel the obvious pad printing. Changing the font was secondary, but still a welcome change. I think I liked the 'A' least of all.

E: Para, if I'm filling out the form to update my membership, do I need to post and link to all my boards, or can you just take my word for it that I have new boards now?


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think any cooler master board has double shot keycaps, link pls









Stock QFR caps are pretty bad, I refuse to use anything but either otaku keycaps, double shot or dye sub.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 2 shots of a lovely board for you guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Personally not a fan of the styling, but if you like it then that's what matters









Also, been trying to save money, but that QWER Key tester is mighty tempting.
I really wouldn't mind getting some new keycaps and that tester.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> E: Para, if I'm filling out the form to update my membership, do I need to post and link to all my boards, or can you just take my word for it that I have new boards now?


Just a link to all the boards being added, not any of the old ones.


----------



## Jixr

The QFR stealth series caps are not so bad, simply because you can't feel the giant pad printing on the tops.
and for clarification, the XT ueses the same caps as the QFR.

But then again, i've not used anything but PBT caps for the last three months.

Assuming the price was reasonable, I'm not too interested in a torpe board. It seems ( to me ) the big attraction to these is the exclusivisity due to the high price.
I don't see any reason why I would want one over a Cherry board.

I hope my in the mail poker 2 isn't so bad, from what I understand, thick PBT but with pad printing.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think any cooler master board has double shot keycaps, link pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock QFR caps are pretty bad, I refuse to use anything but either otaku keycaps, double shot or dye sub.


ditto!
but I never move my heart from GMK double shot, they feel so good
Though I'm curious about SA family...


----------



## Paradigm84

I wonder if there's any point in making this thread Official.









Also, more votes are required: http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There isn't, but it needs another stupid subtitle.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder if there's any point in making this thread Official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, more votes are required: http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


Yay official! Doooo iiiiiiitttt


----------



## BakerMan1971

yes








The Official Mechanical Keyboard Club - Thousands of comments helping you empty your wallet before they drag you off to the asylum


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wonder if there's any point in making this thread Official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, more votes are required: http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


So that's why it's no longer powered by koala's...


----------



## Paradigm84

Better now?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, more votes are required: http://www.overclock.net/t/1447394/keyboard-of-the-month-december-13


That KBT Pure is so shemxy


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Better now?


Bro-fist!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Yes Para, it is a fair description


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Hey Para? Do we still need to provide a picture of our Mech Keyboard to be added to the list?


----------



## user18

Got a bad pic because I don't own a good camera, but this is the current state of my keyboard collection.



Nighthawk x8 with MX Browns. Keys are the front print Max Keyboards translucent kit and blank arrow keys with the stock spacebar because I love that line in it. Novelty 'escape' key from the same set. LEDs are blue, even though they look purple.

QFR with MX Blues. Keys are the original stock keys from the Nighthawk, with a few exceptions. Escape key is novelty 'panic' key from the Max front print set,with the arrow key cluster and bottom row matching the same front print kit. The menu key is filling in as the second win key because the 'universal' kit didn't have a second win key. Spacebar is stock QFR because one of the clips is too small to fit snugly in the socket on the translucent spacebar. Yes, that means I have three different keysets on the same board, but I think it works well enough in this case.

Going to grab another QFR at some point (not planning to mod the one I currently have, unless I decide I'd like heavier springs) with the intent of modding to clears or ergo clears.

I find I don't miss the number pad too much, except for rare situations. However, I don't think I'd be served well with a 60%, except in very unique situations. I find myself using the arrow keys and page up/page down too much for a 60% to be a daily driver, and I play a few games that require the number pad and function keys, meaning the only use of a 60% for me at the moment would be the portability. I think a QFR does that well enough, I'm willing to make the sacrifice of a slightly larger footprint in order to have the keys I use most in casual situations.

Not pictured: The torches and pitchforks assembled by the others in my dorm when I told them I got a *louder* keyboard for christmas


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey Para? Do we still need to provide a picture of our Mech Keyboard to be added to the list?


If you're new to the club, then yes, I want to make sure people who join actually have a mechanical keyboard.

If you're signing up for the first time with multiple boards, then only one picture of one of the boards is technically required, ideally I'd like a picture of all of them, but the club isn't super serious so I don't mind if you just link a picture of one board. Just be honest about it and don't pretend you have loads of keyboards if you don't.









EDIT: Cut out and reworded the membership form, a lot of the data being collected wasn't being used and some stuff was phrased poorly.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> EDIT: Cut out and reworded the membership form, a lot of the data being collected wasn't being used and some stuff was phrased poorly.


Right after I fill it out, of course








Quote:


> If you're signing up for the first time with multiple boards, then only one picture of one of the boards is technically required, ideally I'd like a picture of all of them, but the club isn't super serious so I don't mind if you just link a picture of one board. Just be honest about it and don't pretend you have loads of keyboards if you don't.


In that case, I have one of everything, and two of all the good ones. Please update the membership list accordingly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Membership list up to date.

Also, if you're already on the membership list and you want to add extra boards, just list the ones that you want to add rather than all the ones you have, if you want any removed, PM me.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think any cooler master board has double shot keycaps, link pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock QFR caps are pretty bad, I refuse to use anything but either otaku keycaps, double shot or dye sub.


Dyesub, my mistake


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Hey Para? Do we still need to provide a picture of our Mech Keyboard to be added to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're new to the club, then yes, I want to make sure people who join actually have a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> If you're signing up for the first time with multiple boards, then only one picture of one of the boards is technically required, ideally I'd like a picture of all of them, but the club isn't super serious so I don't mind if you just link a picture of one board. Just be honest about it and don't pretend you have loads of keyboards if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Cut out and reworded the membership form, a lot of the data being collected wasn't being used and some stuff was phrased poorly.
Click to expand...

Okay, I guess I'll have to take a pic of my K95 when I get home.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> the club isn't super serious.


You don't say?

Also, I really want a left handed keyboard, It would be so much better to have the numb pad on the left rather than the right. I could always pair up a TKL with a num pad, but that seems like too much work.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Here ya go. Took me like three minutes of searching.







Cherry MX Blues, in case you're wondering.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dyesub, my mistake



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> ditto!
> but I never move my heart from GMK double shot, they feel so good
> Though I'm curious about SA family...


GMK double shot 4 lyfe!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/qwerkeys


Sweet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh my...

http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/techkeys-keyboard-business-card

Do want.


----------



## Jixr

totally just ordered one.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/techkeys-keyboard-business-card
> 
> Do want.


Yeah, I was going to get it but its just a bit too much for me since I probably will use it once and put it somewhere.

SO, confirmed by CM that this is one of their boards.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> totally just ordered one.


And my left-handed keyboard that you have not thanked me for?







I guess some people only appreciate others with accents...


----------



## Jixr

yeah i've no idea what i'm going to use it for, but i'll figure something out. ( i needed to grab some more zelda heart keys while they are back in stock anyway.

I've got several sets of key caps and a few red and black switches laying around, so i'll make something for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And my left-handed keyboard that you have not thanked me for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people only appreciate others with accents...


Yeah I can't do the single sized space bar thing.

Also i've been using my reds all weekend, and i'm mistyping on my blacks today at work, not pressing hard enough lol.


----------



## Seredin

I would just make them hotkeys for my top three games.


----------



## Jixr

wonder how long it will take someone to make a cool little case for it. Smallest mechanical keyboard ever?

I'll share pics and everything when it comes in ( should be this week )

could come in handy, and for $12, meh, why not.

seems like a fun little programming toy as well.


----------



## Mshenay

I've got a Zowei Cherry Mx Brown board my self :3 pics later

While I'm on the topic any one know a place that sells... LED Back Lit Cherry Browns I'd love for more of it to glow









Pics later


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mshenay*
> 
> While I'm on the topic any one know a place that sells... LED Back Lit Cherry Browns I'd love for more of it to glow


you would have to buy a new keyboard to have a backlit board. The switches themselves do not have leds, simply holes that leds go through, so they are all the same.
Only a few keyboards allow you to later add LED's if you want, and it requires some soldering and tinkering work.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I gotta wonder if there's a way to adjust the layout of the member list so that it can be organized by username or by keyboard...


----------



## HPE1000

Tis beautiful


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I gotta wonder if there's a way to adjust the layout of the member list so that it can be organized by username or by keyboard...


Way too much work for Paradigm.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I gotta wonder if there's a way to adjust the layout of the member list so that it can be organized by username or by keyboard...


There are a few issues with that:


People don't enter boards with a given format e.g. some might put Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Blues and White backlighting, whilst others might just put Shine 3 (blues) with white backlight. I've tried to keep it more consistent with the new entries, but there are almost 1000 members with entries that need to be checked, to try and fix this would be very time consuming, and even then, wouldn't let you filter by board because of the point below.
In many cases, you have more than a single board per cell of the spreadsheet, this makes filtering/ sorting incredibly awkward.
If I had started the club, then I could've made a form where you'd enter stuff like:


Name
Brand
Model
Switch
Backlighting
and that could've kept it organized, however I didn't establish this club myself, nor has the form been used since the start (previously you just posted in the thread and the OP looked through and added you to the list), so a lot of the cells in the spreadsheet aren't organised as well as I'd like (and by "a lot", I mean over 600).

The only way to do what you're asking would be to set up a new form and attempt to get every member to resubmit their entries, this would take an excessive amount of time and I doubt the majority of members on the list would end up resubmitting their stuff, and even then, I doubt the formatting would all be the same.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I gotta wonder if there's a way to adjust the layout of the member list so that it can be organized by username or by keyboard...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few issues with that:
> 
> 
> People don't enter boards with a given format e.g. some might put Ducky Shine 3 with Cherry MX Blues and White backlighting, whilst others might just put Shine 3 (blues) with white backlight. I've tried to keep it more consistent with the new entries, but there are almost 1000 members with entries that need to be checked, to try and fix this would be very time consuming, and even then, wouldn't let you filter by board because of the point below.
> In many cases, you have more than a single board per cell of the spreadsheet, this makes filtering/ sorting incredibly awkward.
> If I had started the club, then I could've made a form where you'd enter stuff like:
> 
> 
> Name
> Brand
> Model
> Switch
> Backlighting
> and that could've kept it organized, however I didn't establish this club myself, nor has the form been used since the start (previously you just posted in the thread and the OP looked through and added you to the list), so a lot of the cells in the spreadsheet aren't organised as well as I'd like (and by "a lot", I mean over 600).
> 
> The only way to do what you're asking would be to set up a new form and attempt to get every member to resubmit their entries, this would take an excessive amount of time and I doubt the majority of members on the list would end up resubmitting their stuff, and even then, I doubt the formatting would all be the same.
Click to expand...

I could give you a hand with that, you know... It would take some time, but it could be done.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I could give you a hand with that, you know... It would take some time, but it could be done.


I will keep standardizing the entries over time, but I'm not even sure if Google Spreadsheets would allow you to filter, search and organize by name or keyboard.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I could give you a hand with that, you know... It would take some time, but it could be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep standardizing the entries over time, but I'm not even sure if Google Spreadsheets would allow you to filter, search and organize by name or keyboard.
Click to expand...

You should be able to. I know you can sort by single column and by multiple columns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You should be able to. I know you can sort by single column and by multiple columns.


I'll look into it.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You should be able to. I know you can sort by single column and by multiple columns.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into it.
Click to expand...

As to the multiple keyboards for a single user issue, just create an entry for each keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As to the multiple keyboards for a single user issue, just create an entry for each keyboard.


That will make looking through the membership list even worse if some people have over 10 entries


----------



## HPE1000

Do I need to include a picture of my keyboards for the membership thingamajig?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do I need to include a picture of my keyboards for the membership thingamajig?


From the rewritten bit of the OP:
Quote:


> *Membership Form*
> 
> _If you're joining the club for the first time:_
> 
> 
> If you are joining with one keyboard, you must submit the form and provide your own picture of it.
> If you are joining with more than one keyboard, you must submit the form with your own picture of at least one of the boards, preferably all of them if possible.
> 
> _If you're in the club already:_
> 
> 
> If you want to add more keyboards to your entry on the list, you must submit a copy of the form and provide pictures of all of the new boards.
> If you no longer own keyboards listed next to your name and you want them taken off the list, PM Paradigm84 with which boards you want removing.
> 
> _The membership list is updated every Monday and Friday, please do not PM me asking why you haven't been added if a Monday or Friday hasn't passed since you submitted the form._


----------



## HPE1000

Oh god.. Dis gone be fun

And to be clear, the QFR in my current listing is gone so when I submit this you can remove it.

Here


Now if you want to be evil and not count the face w 60% because the pcb/plate/leds/stabs have not shipped yet then so be it, all I have right now for it are the case and switches.


----------



## Jixr

I don't understand why people get so many, I have 4 with one on the way, but all of them except for one are hooked up to something.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't understand why people get so many, I have 4 with one on the way, but all of them except for one are hooked up to something.


The filco and poker get daily use, filco for typing and poker for gaming. The model m, because why not (I do use it, but its too big to be used that often), the kishsaver isn't usable at the moment, it needs converted and the one in the top right isn't usable right now, obviously









I got rid of my two QFRs and my blackwidow though, since they didn't get any use.


----------



## .theMetal

I use one keyboard for 3 different computers daily

*insert cheesy lord of the rings reference here*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The filco and poker get daily use, filco for typing and poker for gaming. The model m, because why not (I do use it, but its too big to be used that often), the kishsaver isn't usable at the moment, it needs converted and the one in the top right isn't usable right now, obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my two QFRs and my blackwidow though, since they didn't get any use.


I would get a Model M or F partially as a display piece, partially for bragging rights, and partially for typing. And see? You have your obsession under control.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I use one keyboard for 3 different computers daily
> 
> *insert cheesy lord of the rings reference here*


I do that with my mouse, but I quickly got tired of carrying a keyboard into work everyday, so I just bought one to leave there. I really do need to look into another mouse, My naga has just about had it.

And as soon as my Poker comes in, my QFR is going to be sold, and i've really been thinking of picking up a korean custom frame and pcb. I've kinda hit the wall with stock keyboard stuff, the only thing left for me is a nice korean custom.

Found the cap set I love, found the switches I love, have a 60%, TKL, and 100%, dont care for BS or Torpes


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh god.. Dis gone be fun
> 
> And to be clear, the QFR in my current listing is gone so when I submit this you can remove it.
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> Now if you want to be evil and not count the face w 60% because the pcb/plate/leds/stabs have not shipped yet then so be it, all I have right now for it are the case and switches.


What 60% board is that? It's beautiful and I want it. I may need a 60% board soon







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What 60% board is that? It's beautiful and I want it. I may need a 60% board soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The PCB
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50580.0;topicseen
I don't know if orders are still going on, the case isn't included though, I am using an FMJ case from feng.

The case, I have design #2
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47067.0


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I do that with my mouse, but I quickly got tired of carrying a keyboard into work everyday, so I just bought one to leave there. I really do need to look into another mouse, My naga has just about had it.


I started doing it thinking I would get tired of it, but its been over a year now of back and forth.

I have the sleeve that came with my board, and its basically like putting a laptop in my backpack. I also have a cable at home and at work so its just plugs right in.


----------



## DaveLT

I feel like drilling a hole into my CM Storm MECH aluminum faceplate (which I am still reviewing) and placing a rally car hook. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Jixr

just try to make the ugliest keybaord even uglier.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I feel like drilling a hole into my CM Storm MECH aluminum faceplate (which I am still reviewing) and placing a rally car hook. Just for the lulz.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I feel like drilling a hole into my CM Storm MECH aluminum faceplate (which I am still reviewing) and placing a rally car hook. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Jixr

at least that way he can drag it behind his car, to me, thats the only appropreate way to transport this ugly beast.


----------



## pez

Hmmm a bit thicker than I expected, but I do appreciate the info. Love the size of the board/60% style, though.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm a bit thicker than I expected


yeah due to machining limitations, most metal cases are a bit thicker and sit pretty tall.

Last thing you want to do it put out a thin product that will snap, since most people who have these machined to be sold are just typical guys with access to some milling machines.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> pics or it didn't happen


I am just "thinking" of it. I do have the keyboard







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> at least that way he can drag it behind his car, to me, thats the only appropreate way to transport this ugly beast.


You don't like it?


----------



## Jixr

It's ugly as balls


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> It's ugly as balls


Not as ugly as these balls, no sir! Those are some mighty fine balls.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As to the multiple keyboards for a single user issue, just create an entry for each keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> That will make looking through the membership list even worse if some people have over 10 entries
Click to expand...

I'll check into it and see if there's a way to have an expandable/collapsible listing that will handle that while still allowing for a sorting by keyboard option.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah due to machining limitations, most metal cases are a bit thicker and sit pretty tall.
> 
> Last thing you want to do it put out a thin product that will snap, since most people who have these machined to be sold are just typical guys with access to some milling machines.


Very true.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> It's ugly as balls


I wasn't going to say it...but yeah.

I have to agree with Jixr. Sorry.


----------



## JayKthnx

dave, I can safely assume we don't have the same tastes in aesthetics.


----------



## bazemk1979

Here is my WASD V2 barebones paired with Tai Hao DS keys


----------



## mikeaj

Not much of a keyboard guy but reporting back.

With the stock ABS caps on my keyboard thoroughly shiny'd, I went with an order of some of those banggood PBTs with the odd spacebar out because Leopold (you know). Shipping took just a bit over three weeks. Leopold FC200RT with browns, o-rings, white blank banggood PBT caps, EK universal spacebar (ABS). The universal spacebar is textured and doesn't feel that much different than the PBT keycaps. The height is comparable to the others, which is a relief.




Spoiler: other images









Sorry for lazy cell phone pics and lazy lighting.


----------



## DaveLT

*edit.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Not much of a keyboard guy but reporting back.
> 
> With the stock ABS caps on my keyboard thoroughly shiny'd, I went with an order of some of those banggood PBTs with the odd spacebar out because Leopold (you know). Shipping took just a bit over three weeks. Leopold FC200RT with browns, o-rings, white blank banggood PBT caps, EK universal spacebar (ABS). The universal spacebar is textured and doesn't feel that much different than the PBT keycaps. The height is comparable to the others, which is a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: other images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for lazy cell phone pics and lazy lighting.


Someone who says they're not a 'keyboard guy' does not have a keyboard like that!

I think someone is in denial after their wallet took a beating


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Here is my WASD V2 barebones paired with Tai Hao DS keys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Here is my WASD V2 barebones paired with Tai Hao DS keys


Very nice. Needs some colored function keys and bottom row keys. Leave the far right keys on the number pad black. You'll have a rainbow of beatifulness and does WASD do custom printed images because I got a great idea.


----------



## JayKthnx

They do, but only monotone and only on the tops of the caps via laser etching


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I meant on the keyboard's case above the number pad. White case, my avatar printed on it, and rainbow keys. Ah yeah.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Not much of a keyboard guy but reporting back.
> 
> With the stock ABS caps on my keyboard thoroughly shiny'd, I went with an order of some of those banggood PBTs with the odd spacebar out because Leopold (you know). Shipping took just a bit over three weeks. Leopold FC200RT with browns, o-rings, white blank banggood PBT caps, EK universal spacebar (ABS). The universal spacebar is textured and doesn't feel that much different than the PBT keycaps. The height is comparable to the others, which is a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: other images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for lazy cell phone pics and lazy lighting.


Lookin' good!


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Very nice. Needs some colored function keys and bottom row keys. Leave the far right keys on the number pad black. You'll have a rainbow of beatifulness and does WASD do custom printed images because I got a great idea.



WASD have keycaps in different colors but the colors look sort of washed out, I don't like WASD key colors at all + the keycap legends are either engraved,lasered or laser white infill. I ordered the board barebone AKA without keycaps and the keycaps are from Geekhack Tai Hao group buy. BTW yes WASD does custom legends but you need to send them file for each key the way you like it to be.

I joined the GB way long a go maybe 5-6 months a go and had an idea to have them paired with the WASD V2, at that time there was only x7 space bar, but since the GB brought good profit to Tai Hao they offered to make the molding for the x6.25 space bar that will also fit Leopold keyboards. I end up joining the space bar GB too and end up paying for 5 sets 110 keys per set around $80 for all 5 sets, bare in mind these are all double shots which means legends will never fade or wear off, was a too good of a deal to pass up. While waiting for the keys and the WASD V2 to become available as barebones in green switches I ordered the colorful sleeved cable with mini to USB but I also ordered and extension of micro to mini female so I can use the main cable for the WASD and for my Korean TrikX board, wanted to have more broad usage of the cable.

Here is a pic of the caps and both cables


----------



## jokrik

My tai hao has not arrived yet from the GB








this is worrying


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My tai hao has not arrived yet from the GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is worrying


I wouldn't worry, Australians started receiving their caps yesterday or day before


----------



## Jixr

WARNING: SEIZURE ALERT ( only half way kidding )

I hope to god the keyboard teased at the end of this is not the final product.

Corsairs design is crap, just make it standard and quit bothering with the crap gamer angles and all that non-sense. No matter how cool the color stuff is for it, if it looks like any of their K series I don't see any reason to replace my current boards with them.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> WARNING: SEIZURE ALERT ( only half way kidding )
> 
> I hope to god the keyboard teased at the end of this is not the final product.
> 
> Corsairs design is crap, just make it standard and quit bothering with the crap gamer angles and all that non-sense. No matter how cool the color stuff is for it, if it looks like any of their K series I don't see any reason to replace my current boards with them.


It's Corsair, it's going to be gamer-y and all that stuff. Unfortunately there's not a thing we can do about it except for waiting for the exclusivity period to expire. We've waited this long for RGB MX, we can wait a bit longer. I have a feeling that at least one of Ducky or Max or CM will snap this up when they can.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, ducky would make an awesome YOT(whatever) edition with the RGB's
I'm sure razor and CM are waiting for the contract to end.

I would really consider buying one, though i'm sure the asking price will be in the $150 usd range, and with my money.

It has lots of potential, I just wouldn't put my faith in corsair to pioneer it. ( though again, they do have the capability of putting out some soild products like their 800/900D cases ) if they were to put that design towards a keyboard, I think we would all be in love. We already know they can work with alluminum and make it affordable, just give us a simple box case with no extra crap on it.

I hope they are not any less dim than LED lighting ( but I don't see why they would be ) as white caps on RGB's would be pretty sweet.

this just popped up a few hours ago.

Currently it seems its just labeled a 'project' so hopefully case design and layout is TBD
no word on price or release date except for "mid 2014"
According to Corsairs website, they will be avalible in blue, red, and brown, no black/green love here.


another video showing more of the lighting adjustments


----------



## bazemk1979

corsair board looks fine as it is, the gamer looking one is the one with all them macro keys, the regular board looks attractive with the aluminum exposed plate + the exposed keycaps, its attractive.

Whats really the biggest killer for me its the bottom row modifiers, you cant have replacement keycaps for them...... they need 1.25 - 6.25 - 1.25 layout


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> corsair board looks fine as it is, the gamer looking one is the one with all them macro keys, the regular board looks attractive with the aluminum exposed plate + the exposed keycaps, its attractive.
> 
> Whats really the biggest killer for me its the bottom row modifiers, you cant have replacement keycaps for them...... they need 1.25 - 6.25 - 1.25 layout


While you're welcome to that opinion and nobody here is going to try to change it, know that aesthetics are a very subjective thing.

Personally, I have yet to see a mech from Corsair that I would want on my desk.


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> While you're welcome to that opinion and nobody here is going to try to change it, know that aesthetics are a very subjective thing.
> 
> Personally, I have yet to see a mech from Corsair that I would want on my desk.


Why does it have to be Corsair? I know your speaking of the typical mainstream looking board that you can get from Ducky,CM,Rosewill,WASD,Filco etc etc etc....

You don't need to wait for Corsair when the board you desire is offered by so many other manufacturers.... I'm typing on one now WASD V2, as a matter of fact I have full Korean aluminum board that has the mainstream look also.

But I know I wouldn't mind getting the Corsair non Macro full board if the bottom modifiers were fixed up. I like the look,the thick braided attached cable,aluminum plate with exposed keycaps etc etc etc, only thing missing is proper bottom modifiers. Options for buying a mainstream board are endless


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Why does it have to be Corsair? I know your speaking of the typical mainstream looking board that you can get from Ducky,CM,Rosewill,WASD,Filco etc etc etc....
> 
> You don't need to wait for Corsair when the board you desire is offered by so many other manufacturers.... I'm typing on one now WASD V2, as a matter of fact I have full Korean aluminum board that has the mainstream look also.
> 
> But I know I wouldn't mind getting the Corsair non Macro full board if the bottom modifiers were fixed up. I like the look,the thick braided attached cable,aluminum plate with exposed keycaps etc etc etc, only thing missing is proper bottom modifiers. Options for buying a mainstream board are endless


The whole reason Corsair entered conversation in the first place was because they currently are the only company with the RGB MX switches.

If you want RGB, you're stuck with Corsair, at least for the future.

You said you liked Corsair's aesthetics, I disagreed. I'm somewhat confused though as to why you're mentioning 'waiting' for Corsair -- even more so when I have a pair of mechs of my own, one from Max and one from CM.


----------



## Jixr

to me, when I had the k95, everything was almost there, the allum. plate was nice, but the plastic plate for the macro keys?

nice looking, but it wobbled on the desk?

macro keys were at different heights and key sizes than normal keys?

Non standard key sizes?

I get that you need a thick cable for the USB pass through, but felt like a freaking snake was laying on my desk.

everything just felt 99% finished to me.


----------



## bazemk1979

Ok so what you guys are saying is that you would like from Corsair is mainstream look like but to be all aluminum or at least the top cover aluminum correct?

Lets be honest all aluminum would bring price to $400, top aluminum only around $300 ala current Ducky, that will kill the money flow for the company if that was offered as their mainstream product.

Wanna full metal keyboard???? join my ship then, I paid around $700 for my TrikX including with switches+stabilizers+leds+ Korean springs + Full GMK Dolch set and I did all the work putting it together, soldering,lubingstickering,double modifying the top switch covers for the leds.... lots of work there, but if you would like to buy one you probably have to shell out at least $1000 since they were maybe 20 made, if you can find one selling....

Lets be honest, full aluminum mainstream look or just the top cover means a lot of metal cause of the shape and design and that equals to high cost.

Pics of my Trikx attached


----------



## Simca

Aluminum Ducky is $200-~$220.

Looking at that Keyboard and then at my Ducky, I'm glad I'm not so into mechanical keyboards that I'm throwing around ~$1000 for that over my Ducky.


----------



## bazemk1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Aluminum Ducky is $200-~$220.
> 
> Looking at that Keyboard and then at my Ducky, I'm glad I'm not so into mechanical keyboards that I'm throwing around ~$1000 for that over my Ducky.


So what your saying I should feel bad about spending $700 for my board while you got your Ducky for $500 less? LOL wow, and awwww thanks for worrying about my wallet but no worries my wallet is fine.

Got news for you, wait till your Ducky keycaps start wearing off, then you'll see yourself spending $100 for 104 key set, you'll learn with time.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's still a net payment of $400 less. I see no issues.


----------



## Simca

Not sure how see through wears off. I've also never owned any type of keyboard where the letters have in any way worn off. I think I've seen some cheap old keyboards that were bought at the dollar store wear off, but yeah..

Well, you should feel however you want about spending $700 for a keyboard. I got mine for $150 and I'm happy with it. 

Also, replacement keycaps are $36 for a 108 key set. 

Maybe they cost a trillion dollars where you live though?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Ok so what you guys are saying is that you would like from Corsair is mainstream look like but to be all aluminum or at least the top cover aluminum correct?
> 
> Lets be honest all aluminum would bring price to $400, top aluminum only around $300 ala current Ducky, that will kill the money flow for the company if that was offered as their mainstream product.


I ( i think i'm a minority here ) actually prefer the sheet style non-recessed plate mounting if that makes any sense.
I would love a mass produced allum keyboard ( I would buy one of the Duckys if I could find one, but i think only 1000 were produced )
I didn't find out about them until they were all sold out. ( though if anyone can help me out that would be awesome ) EDIT: found one on ebay for $350.

and as far as price....wait a min, corsair already does have its allum plates that are affordable, ( i'll admit they are cheaper to produce due to the design, its basically a sheet with 3 bends in it ) and they anodize it as well, so I don't think the difference in case design will net that much of a price difference. ( note cases like yours are machined out of solid blocks of allum. and are limited runs, so thats where a good bit of price difference comes into play.

Obviously mass producing would cut cost down. Sure I wouldn't expect the fit and finish of a custom, but its certainly doable, though I'd imagine the mass public buyers for these items don't care much about design as people on threads/sites like these do.

Obviously with the RGB exclusivity they will command a premium price anyway. So buyers will expect to have to shell out a bit for it anyway.

And you don't even need half the amount of cash to build a custom board that you've spent. buy a cheapo QFR ( $70 ) PBT switches ( $40+ ) springs/lube/stickers (under $20 ) and a top case $150+. easily doable for under $300.

Its fantastic that you have the means to build a $1000 ( not sure where you're getting your pricing but okay ) keyboard, but if you feel like you need to rub your wallet on our noses, then I suggest you post to geekhack, we are a much more chill group around here. ( To me ) it feels like you're a bit threatened by anyone who can produce affordable metal bodied keybaords.


----------



## Simca

Even going the korean custom keyboard route, you're spending hundreds less.


----------



## Seredin

Got two 1394100s for $40 with next day shipping. They broken, but there are billions of keys and keycaps on those models ha
Totally worth it for when I break things or mess up dye jobs.


----------



## Jixr

Boo! just learned my poker 2 from banggood is back ordered...

No bueno. I'll probably just cancel my order, no point in having money held up on something with no ETA shipping date.

And already have springs and caps coming in for it this week. poop.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Boo! just learned my poker 2 from banggood is back ordered...
> 
> No bueno. I'll probably just cancel my order, no point in having money held up on something with no ETA shipping date.
> 
> And already have springs and caps coming in for it this week. poop.


Buy from qtan, he is pretty fast, my poker got here in around or under a week with his standard shipping if I remember correctly.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/cateogry1-name/catId=3982940


----------



## Jixr

yeah, bang good said it was in stock, just checked in on my order and its currently 'back ordered' I'll have to check my account to see if I can cancel the order or if the moneys been taken out of my checking account yet ( though I paid with paypal, so I should be able to cancel pretty quickly )

If I can cancel i'll place an order with qtan, he's been pretty decent, i've done two previous orders with him. one took a week, the other took 3, so he can be kinda hit or miss it seems.


----------



## Selquist979

So now that the holidays have come and gone I think the bug is biting again....... not really sure what board to grab. Not really into led. Anyone have any suggestions in the 125-175 range? Blues are kind of my thing now so...

cause I love to annoy my wife with them









but in reality I had to choose lol(o-rings went on and now my household is a much nicer place)


----------



## Jixr

Boo! i owe the tax man money this year. Guess no big keyboard goodies for me except for the stuff i've already ordered for a bit.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Now back to exciting keyboard chat








Loving the RGB Led's because I am a 80's teen and the more lights the better









Just ordered some grey caps from China for my PLU which I am using at work, keeping transparent and backlit caps for my Keycool.

I am having terrible upgrade itch, but know I must wait patiently to see what Maxwell delivers or whether I return to Radeon.
stil.... the odd keyboard bit here and there should tide me over


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I personally love the Corsair K95. The only complaint I have seems to be universal... they should have done the aluminum faceplate across the entire board, not stop it at the G-keys.

My next keyboard project is to replace the faceplate on my K95 with one made of antiqued brass that encompasses the G-keys, replace the Cherry Reds with Cherry Browns, and replace the white LEDs with amber ones.

Should look pretty damned schmexy when it's done...


----------



## Jixr

are you actually going to use brass? its a pretty soft metal, and one can easily bend and crease it with your hands ( unless you go crazy thick )


----------



## Jixr

Because saving money is boring:

Just ordered
Poker 2 ( white ) mx blues
Poker 2 acrylic case ( green )
80g springs

Should be a fun little project.

Throw it in the case, turn the blues to greens, sleeve a cable for it, and bam! instant lil keyobard. They had a blue case that matches the blue I used for my QFR and XT, but i figured a change of pace might be nice.

$175 for a custom little mini, notbad.jpg


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> are you actually going to use brass? its a pretty soft metal, and one can easily bend and crease it with your hands ( unless you go crazy thick )


Best option so far. I would do aluminum or sheet steel and paint it brass, but it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Jixr

sounds like a big challenge. also, do me a favor, buy me the allum DS3 thats on ebay for me, the seller is in houston and I don't want to drive to pick it up ( in ausitn )


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sounds like a big challenge. also, do me a favor, buy me the allum DS3 thats on ebay for me, the seller is in houston and I don't want to drive to pick it up ( in ausitn )


You don't want to drive? Sweet, merciful Zeus, Austin to Houston is a leisurely Sunday drive... You must not want it bad enough... ::goes to eBay and starts searching::


----------



## Jixr

With a car like mine it takes a hope and a prayer to drive that far. If I'm lucky it's downhill on a windy day. And my motorcycle is currently parked for winter. Seller is asking $350 for it.


----------



## user18

At least it doesn't get frozen to the driveway.

It's somewhere around 20 below zero here at the moment, feels like -30. Fairly certain it's hit -30 feels like -40 recently. People on campus nearly got frostbite just trying to get to class. (Temps in celsius)

But it's still 25 or 30 in my room because I fold 24/7 and there's enough gunk on the heater valve to make it impossible to turn the temperature down. And this is with the window open to the cold.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> With a car like mine it takes a hope and a prayer to drive that far. If I'm lucky it's downhill on a windy day. And my motorcycle is currently parked for winter. Seller is asking $350 for it.


Dude, I don't care if it's a Ducky Shine 3. With a price tag of $350, it had better be plated in 24K gold or be able to make my coffee and tie my shoes in the morning...


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Dude, I don't care if it's a Ducky Shine 3. With a price tag of $350, it had better be plated in 24K gold or be able to make my coffee and tie my shoes in the morning...


Wait, keyboards can't make you coffee if you spend enough on them?

*flips desk, tosses boards out window*

My entire life has been a lie...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

2weeks playing league of legends and common internet usage 12~18hours a day on a buckling spring.

I LOVE THIS KEYBOARD, but holy moly it works my fingers and hands. the mx blues feel soft and mushy now. i wonder if i should swap keyboards for giggles?
I like this keyboard, i just need some media keys.


----------



## JayKthnx

Did you try powergrid on that old phone of yours yet?

I bought a qfs tkl the other day and am waiting on a group buy for a key cap set for it. Also will be ordering a bunch of switch tops and modding the case. Looking forward to the project.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 2weeks playing league of legends and common internet usage 12~18hours a day on a buckling spring.
> 
> I LOVE THIS KEYBOARD, but holy moly it works my fingers and hands. the mx blues feel soft and mushy now. i wonder if i should swap keyboards for giggles?
> I like this keyboard, i just need some media keys.


Give MX green a try my friend


----------



## jokrik

By the way I received the OCN keycap, took some photo while I was photo-ing for my build log
Thanks again Para

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/j...Blank/8-1-2014/OCNKeycap_zps628086f1.jpg.html


----------



## Selquist979

Awesome Keycap! might be ordering one of these from tankguys. booo only for alps


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 2weeks playing league of legends and common internet usage 12~18hours a day on a buckling spring.
> 
> I LOVE THIS KEYBOARD, but holy moly it works my fingers and hands. the mx blues feel soft and mushy now. i wonder if i should swap keyboards for giggles?
> I like this keyboard, i just need some media keys.


Take Super Blacks. Swap springs. Go have fun. You can download Auto Hotkey and set up, ya know, hotkeys that do stuff. I have only messed with volume options however.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Awesome Keycap! might be ordering one of these from tankguys. booo only for alps


This one is for MX, from KOTM contest


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> This one is for MX, from KOTM contest


ooo, super jelly







Have been debating whether to get a ducky with the ocn branding just cause it looks so nice. now I just need tankguys to get some in stock.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 2weeks playing league of legends and common internet usage 12~18hours a day on a buckling spring.
> 
> I LOVE THIS KEYBOARD, but holy moly it works my fingers and hands. the mx blues feel soft and mushy now. i wonder if i should swap keyboards for giggles?
> I like this keyboard, i just need some media keys.


If you have plenty of time buy 80g springs from korea and do a full spring swap. Or maybe only those you need.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> ooo, super jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been debating whether to get a ducky with the ocn branding just cause it looks so nice. now I just need tankguys to get some in stock.


I'm pretty sure those won't be coming back into stock, but with any luck there will be different OCN boards on the way.









Also, anyone going to get the Ducky Tuhaojin?


----------



## BakerMan1971

saw the Tuhaojn on their faceache page, gotta say it looks amazing but is gold too tacky for my setup?


----------



## phillyd

Anyone have any suggestions for a full-set of textured ABS keycaps either front printed or blank for as cheap as possible? I would like black. And a neon or lime-green set of the blanks would be great too.

My KBT Pro has slick ABS keycaps and I hate them. The Tai Hao keycaps are so much better but I really don't want to have printed text on this board.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I have just ordered a full set of greys (not blank) from China, although I believe they are PBT
blacks/front printed are also available, Banggood and Feng, elsewhere you can buy ducky sets in the uk from the likes of overclockers or ccl for about £30 being widely available maybe you can find them locally.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Give MX green a try my friend


i like the clicky tactile of my buckling spring a lot more than my MX Blue, and greens are just heavier blues right?

I love buckling spring, it feels industrial, but i think the weight might be a bit high for me. I'm laying here on my bed with my old laptop not gaming with an icepack on my right hand because my hands have definately been over exerted and strained with the keyboard swap.


----------



## Jixr

arnt most textured cabs going to be PBT?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Fran

Try having a look at wrist positioning and wrist support, that can affect your hands maybe they are too low in relation to this keyboard
you probably already did all this but a little experimentation should enable you to type on the heaviest of switches.

Good luck


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i like the clicky tactile of my buckling spring a lot more than my MX Blue, and greens are just heavier blues right?
> 
> I love buckling spring, it feels industrial, but i think the weight might be a bit high for me. I'm laying here on my bed with my old laptop not gaming with an icepack on my right hand because my hands have definately been over exerted and strained with the keyboard swap.


That's me just typing during browsing btw and my fingers already feel numb

yeah green is just heavier blue, I'm pretty sure I dont wanna be near you when you are gaming
the sound of someone using blue next to me makes me go nuts
though I'm a clicky guy myself







that how selfish I am


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That's me just typing during browsing btw and my hands already feel numb
> 
> yeah green is just heavier blue, I'm pretty sure I dont wanna be near you when you are gaming
> the sound of someone using blue next to me makes me go nuts
> though I'm a clicky guy myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that how selfish I am


i love that sound, gives me joygasms :3

blah i wisht here was a way to flip the space bar on my model m :/


----------



## HPE1000

Yes people, topre is now officially the best gaming switch. I'm not even mad if it helps them make it to the market.

~2:07 into the video


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I have just ordered a full set of greys (not blank) from China, although I believe they are PBT
> blacks/front printed are also available, Banggood and Feng, elsewhere you can buy ducky sets in the uk from the likes of overclockers or ccl for about £30 being widely available maybe you can find them locally.


I'm in the US. I have no idea what Banggood and Feng are...could you provide links to any or all of the things you mentioned?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> arnt most textured cabs going to be PBT?


Probably, but the Tai Hao caps are PBS are plenty textured for me. I just hate the feel of WASDKeyboards keycaps and the stock caps on my KBT Pro feel identical.


----------



## JayKthnx

feng
banggood


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> feng
> banggood


Ninja'd


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazemk1979*
> 
> Wow I'm not rubbing anything on any one except if you have a good looking sister then its a different story.
> 
> Since I'm a troll and full of crap wait and see when Corsair comes out with its new models, I'm sure you all will get the keyboard you like for the price you imagined cause Corsair loves you "the few individuals"
> 
> Troll backs away, leaving thread for the true keyboard warriors


I was going to say just relax, you've been getting a little defensive and I'm not sure why, but this is a little juvenile.

We're all friends and pretty chill, and we can all have different opinions right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> With a car like mine it takes a hope and a prayer to drive that far. If I'm lucky it's downhill on a windy day. And my motorcycle is currently parked for winter. Seller is asking $350 for it.


What car do you drive?
Spend a little and get something that can at least get you around safely before spending more on keyboards!









But I'm being a complete hypocrite because I've been spending a bunch on electronics, etc. and still don't have a kitchen table or a couch in my place yet








Didn't do it intentionally, but yeah...I need to get on that. It's pretty hard to entertain as it is right now, and I'd like to have people over for dinner and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> At least it doesn't get frozen to the driveway.
> 
> It's somewhere around 20 below zero here at the moment, feels like -30. Fairly certain it's hit -30 feels like -40 recently. People on campus nearly got frostbite just trying to get to class. (Temps in celsius)
> 
> But it's still 25 or 30 in my room because I fold 24/7 and there's enough gunk on the heater valve to make it impossible to turn the temperature down. And this is with the window open to the cold.


Same here! Yesterday was a record low since 1884. Around -40. And yet I always have to open the window in my room when my computer is on because it pumps out some heat, and my building is full of old people so the heat is always cranked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes people, topre is now officially the best gaming switch. I'm not even mad if it helps them make it to the market.
> 
> ~2:07 into the video
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't want to watch that at work, but Cooler Master saying that topre is the best mechanical switch for gaming, and even the fact that they made a topre keyboard to begin with, is probably in response to Corsair getting the exclusive MX RGB switches.

They probably wanted something else to compete that was unique. Not a bad idea.

Now the question is (since I know very little about topres), can you get RGB topre switches?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> feng
> banggood


Oh I have seen Feng's store before. Thanks!

Banggood is a god find, probably grab a Zinc escape key at some point.

Couldn't find any black or lime green blank sets on either though. Nor any black front-printed. Found a $55 before shipping/fees thick PBT group buy. Good deal but I don't know if the upgrade of caps will be worth that much cash vs. ABS or normal PBT for me.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oh I have seen Feng's store before. Thanks!
> 
> Banggood is a god find, probably grab a Zinc escape key at some point.
> 
> Couldn't find any black or lime green blank sets on either though. Nor any black front-printed. Found a $55 before shipping/fees thick PBT group buy. Good deal but I don't know if the upgrade of caps will be worth that much cash vs. ABS or normal PBT for me.


Could you possibly link me to that group buy? Seems like a great price and I'm in need of some.

Avid when did CM announced that?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Could you possibly link me to that group buy? Seems like a great price and I'm in need of some.
> 
> Avid when did CM announced that?


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50935.0


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> What kind of car do you drive?
> Spend a little and get something that can at least get you around safely before spending more on keyboards!


a 2002 VW passat with 376,000 miles... its not a bad little car, just pretty 'worn in' and i'm always worried about it finally kicking the bucket on me. ( to the point my trunk is full of tools and spare parts and fluids ) and my motorcycle isn't helping save money though ( money pit ) I really want to get 400k out of it before i'm done with it. but 25k miles is still a long way to go. ( about a year and a half of driving for me )

I'm currently saving up to buy something newer sometime this year. May trade the bike in as well while i'm at it ( money pit/death machine)

The new CMlooks neato, looks like i'm going to have to order a brown one and toss in some black switches. ( no black love )
( also it sounded like blue switches, but with white LED's which conflicts with what he said about led color options )

Though note they changed the placement for the connecting cable ( looks to be a USB size A like the quickfire XT uses ) so it seems people like me with painted cases and extra regualr QFR cases won't fit without modifications

The stealth version looks pretty neat as well.

From what we've heard about the topre, it does seem like its won't be anywhere as budget friendly as the other keyboards in their line up.
I've never used one, But I think i'll stick to cherry switches, i'm sure its nice, but I don't wanna buy into a whole another keyboard switch type.Though depending on Corsairs RBG it may be a tough desision between the two. ( though currently favoring coolermasters new QFR )

Though after I get my poker 2 in and all set up i'm going to cut down on keyboard spending for while, I think in total i'm coming up on the $6-700 i've spent between 5 keyboards. I'm getting a little out of hand. I'm starting to feel a bit guilty about all the money i've spent on tech stuff this past year. And i'm trying to be a bit more responceable with my money this year.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I
> What car do you drive?
> Spend a little and get something that can at least get you around safely before spending more on keyboards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> a 2002 VW passat with 376,000 miles... its not a bad little car, just pretty 'worn in' and i'm always worried about it finally kicking the bucket on me. ( to the point my trunk is full of tools and spare parts and fluids ) and my motorcycle isn't helping save money though ( money pit )
> 
> I'm currently saving up to buy something newer sometime this year. May trade the bike in as well while i'm at it.
> 
> looks neato, looks like i'm going to have to order a brown one and toss in some black switches. ( no black love )
> ( also it sounded like blue switches, but with white LED's which conflicts with what he said about led color options )
> 
> Though note they changed the placement for the connecting cable ( looks to be a USB size A like the quickfire XT uses ) so it seems people like me with painted cases and extra regualr QFR cases won't fit without modifications
> 
> The stealth version looks pretty neat as well.
> 
> From what we've heard about the topre, it does seem like its won't be anywhere as budget friendly as the other keyboards in their line up.
> I've never used one, But I think i'll stick to cherry switches, i'm sure its nice, but I don't wanna buy into a whole another keyboard switch type.
Click to expand...

LRN2QUOTE


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a full-set of textured ABS keycaps either front printed or blank for as cheap as possible? I would like black. And a neon or lime-green set of the blanks would be great too.
> 
> My KBT Pro has slick ABS keycaps and I hate them. The Tai Hao keycaps are so much better but I really don't want to have printed text on this board.


I got some bright green keycaps from WASD a while ago:



EDIT: Apparently the Ducky OMG edition comes with 3 hybrid versions, Blue/ Red, Blue/ Black and Blue/ Brown, interesting.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got some bright green keycaps from WASD a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the Ducky OMG edition comes with 3 hybrid versions, Blue/ Red, Blue/ Black and Blue/ Brown, interesting.


I hate the WASD caps. The texture is terrible.

Nice looking board though


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> LRN2QUOTE


Sorry sorry, i fixed it.
EDIT: Me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I hate the WASD caps. The texture is terrible.
> 
> Nice looking board though


Yeah, and they don't last too long, mine went shiny in about 4 months IIRC.

And I prefer how the board looks now:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, and they don't last too long, mine went shiny in about 4 months IIRC.
> 
> And I prefer how the board looks now:


You need to get some good, natural lighting and take some better pics!

Those PBT?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You need to get some good, natural lighting and take some better pics!
> 
> Those PBT?


I should really get a camera at some point instead of using my phone.









And yeah, but it's just one of the Ducky PBT sets, nothing that exciting.


----------



## phillyd

Even just giving your phone cam more light would be an improvement.


----------



## Jixr

nah, its just a single zelda heart key.

( speaking of which, i have 3 fulls, one half, and one empty coming in friday







)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a 2002 VW passat with 376,000 miles... its not a bad little car, just pretty 'worn in' and i'm always worried about it finally kicking the bucket on me. ( to the point my trunk is full of tools and spare parts and fluids ) and my motorcycle isn't helping save money though ( money pit ) I really want to get 400k out of it before i'm done with it. but 25k miles is still a long way to go. ( about a year and a half of driving for me )
> 
> I'm currently saving up to buy something newer sometime this year. May trade the bike in as well while i'm at it ( money pit/death machine)


Oh yeah, VW's go forever. Wait... I just realized you're talking miles, not km. Dang son! I know it's a VW, but I'm still amazed it's running that long!

I'm doing the same thing with my current car, I've decided.
I have a 2002 Honda Accord SE, manual transmission, with 260,000+ km on it. I plan on driving it until it falls apart, then get something like a Subie WRX.
Something fast I can have fun on, but is still practical and drives really well in the winter.

I can't really afford insurance on two cars, so if I want to have fun that seems the best route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got some bright green keycaps from WASD a while ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the Ducky OMG edition comes with 3 hybrid versions, Blue/ Red, Blue/ Black and Blue/ Brown, interesting.


Can you explain the hybrid part?

Is it just certain keys have blues, certain keys have reds, etc?
If so, what sections?

It seems interesting, but I think it would feel to strange having some keys on a different switch type.

Also, nice board


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Can you explain the hybrid part?
> 
> Is it just certain keys have blues, certain keys have reds, etc?
> If so, what sections?
> 
> It seems interesting, but I think it would feel to strange having some keys on a different switch type.
> 
> Also, nice board


I can't seem to find many details about it because it's fairly new, I'd imagine the main alphanumeric switches will be MX Blues and the F row and other switches would be a different type, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh yeah, VW's go forever. Wait... I just realized you're talking miles, not km. Dang son! I know it's a VW, but I'm still amazed it's running that long!
> 
> I'm doing the same thing with my current car, I've decided.
> I have a 2002 Honda Accord SE, manual transmission, with 260,000+ km on it. I plan on driving it until it falls apart, then get something like a Subie WRX.
> Something fast I can have fun on, but is still practical and drives really well in the winter.
> 
> I can't really afford insurance on two cars, so if I want to have fun that seems the best route.
> Can you explain the hybrid part?
> 
> Is it just certain keys have blues, certain keys have reds, etc?
> If so, what sections?
> 
> It seems interesting, but I think it would feel to strange having some keys on a different switch type.
> 
> Also, nice board


You wouldn't want drive a Impreza as your everyday car. The fuel cost will break your bank







If you want fun a MX5 is the way to go if you want any practicality.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I just realized you're talking miles, not km. Dang son! I know it's a VW, but I'm still amazed it's running that long!


yup, though the engine only has about 275k on it, the tranny about 150k, and last winter I replaced the turbo when the headgasket blew.

I've been interested in a speed3, though if i keep the bike I don't need anything too fast. 1200cc's is plenty of go-go power for 2 wheels.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You wouldn't want drive a Impreza as your everyday car. The fuel cost will break your bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want fun a MX5 is the way to go if you want any practicality.


I understand Mx-5's are great driver's cars, but I am just not a fan of them at all. I also like the AWD of the Impreza for winter driving, which is a big factor (though I know it wrecks fuel economy). Apart from price and fuel economy, the WRX is totally one of the most practical every drivers.

If I was just getting something for summer driving, I'd probably get something like a Scion FR-S or some fun little rear wheel drive car.
But I'd like something a little more practical, and something that can fit my drums. That pretty much limits it to a hot hatch or something, but I don't want front-wheel drive. Hatchback WRX seems to fit the bill, though I'd be totally open to other suggestions.

A used Audi A4 Quattro also seems like a decent option.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> A used Audi A4 Quattro also seems like a decent option.


I'm staying away from German motors after i'm done with my VW, they are nice cars, and run forever, but when something goes wrong, its very complicated and costly. ( and I do my own work ) When my headgasket blew, every shop quoted me a few grand for repairs ( more than the cars value ) then there is the whole timing belt thing, which you should replace every 30-45k, and that is a 1k bill generally, and doing it yourself is a whole weekend with a few hundo's in parts.

My next car will be popular and simple, I'm done with rare/luxury/european vechiles ( i have an english bike that went out of production 10 years ago, that thing sucks to work on )


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm staying away from German motors after i'm done with my VW, they are nice cars, and run forever, but when something goes wrong, its very complicated and costly. ( and I do my own work ) When my headgasket blew, every shop quoted me a few grand for repairs ( more than the cars value ) then there is the whole timing belt thing, which you should replace every 30-45k, and that is a 1k bill generally, and doing it yourself is a whole weekend with a few hundo's in parts.
> 
> My next car will be popular and simple, I'm done with rare/luxury/european vechiles ( i have an english bike that went out of production 10 years ago, that thing sucks to work on )


I'm still young and dumb, so I'm just getting into it








The car I have currently is my first car--I got one late as I couldn't afford insurance in high school, and couldn't afford a car in uni since there was cheap transit everywhere.

Sorry for all the off-topic!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a full-set of textured ABS keycaps either front printed or blank for as cheap as possible? I would like black. And a neon or lime-green set of the blanks would be great too.
> 
> My KBT Pro has slick ABS keycaps and I hate them. The Tai Hao keycaps are so much better but I really don't want to have printed text on this board.


Here you go:

Green blank abs set

Black blank abs set

don't bother with the printed sets as they are pad printed.


----------



## pez

Just got a job where I'm going to be traveling...good excuse to get a 60%







. What would you guys recommend? It'd be nice if it was Windows and Mac compatible (that's possible, right?). Hopefully less than $100? If it's slightly over, that's ok, too. I'm not going to be purchasing it real soon, but I want to get an idea of what I'm looking for.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just got a job where I'm going to be traveling...good excuse to get a 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What would you guys recommend? It'd be nice if it was Windows and Mac compatible (that's possible, right?). Hopefully less than $100? If it's slightly over, that's ok, too. I'm not going to be purchasing it real soon, but I want to get an idea of what I'm looking for.


Poker 2? and pretty much any 'windows' keyboard will work on OSX as long as it does not require a windows driver
It will work as normal, but your windows key will become the control key.

Poker's can be had right around $100, and you get thick PBT caps, and you can have them in white or black colors, with the typical 4 switches ( red, black, blue, brown )

Mines in the mail, and i'm going to put some greens in it, along with an acrylic case.









fIlco aslo has a 60%'er, as well as a bluetooth wireless version ( though I don't like the layout )

if i'm lucky mine will come in the mail early next week.


----------



## HPE1000

Cooler Master says the topre board is going to be 45g uniform with them considering 55g and 30g as well as considering alternate layouts. Not sure if that just means full size with a numpad or possibly 60%.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cooler Master says the topre board is going to be 45g uniform with them considering 55g and 30g as well as considering alternate layouts. Not sure if that just means full size with a numpad or possibly 60%.


These are the MX-compatible Topres, right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> These are the MX-compatible Topres, right?


Yes


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Poker 2? and pretty much any 'windows' keyboard will work on OSX as long as it does not require a windows driver
> It will work as normal, but your windows key will become the control key.
> 
> Poker's can be had right around $100, and you get thick PBT caps, and you can have them in white or black colors, with the typical 4 switches ( red, black, blue, brown )
> 
> Mines in the mail, and i'm going to put some greens in it, along with an acrylic case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fIlco aslo has a 60%'er, as well as a bluetooth wireless version ( though I don't like the layout )
> 
> if i'm lucky mine will come in the mail early next week.


Any particular place that is recommended to get them? Also, what switch would you recommend for someone who really loves mx blues, but wants a more quiet board for the road (from what I gather, browns, eh?) I'll be doing a lot of typing in down time, from what I gather.

I've come to terms with not having to have wireless. It wouldn't bother me having a cable/cord (is the Poker 2 cable detachable?).

They're giving me a laptop (looks to be a pretty decent HP Ultrabook, actually), but I'll be toting along my MBA (because it's just that light) for personal use as well. I could probably find a blank or custom key to replace the Windows key and go about my way with that







.


----------



## HPE1000

I can't help but think that the price of the keyboard is going to be even lower than some people predict since most gamers are going to have trouble justifying the cost of a keyboard that isn't backlit(since backlit=better gaming zomg).

I say $150 at the most, $110-120 ideally, any more than that and they are in trouble.

QFR was half the price of a Filco(at retail) and had similar keycaps and build on it. QFR's frequently sold for around $55 while filcos never dropped in price and didn't really need to since they were considered the best of the best. I see a similar thing happening with this keyboard vs the HHKB. Just look at the type heaven, its a full size topre with cheap keycaps and it goes for $150.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Any particular place that is recommended to get them? Also, what switch would you recommend for someone who really loves mx blues, but wants a more quiet board for the road (from what I gather, browns, eh?) I'll be doing a lot of typing in down time, from what I gather.
> 
> I've come to terms with not having to have wireless. It wouldn't bother me having a cable/cord (is the Poker 2 cable detachable?).
> 
> They're giving me a laptop (looks to be a pretty decent HP Ultrabook, actually), but I'll be toting along my MBA (because it's just that light) for personal use as well. I could probably find a blank or custom key to replace the Windows key and go about my way with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Browns, or clears if you can find them. Clears aren't clicky like blues, but they have a much more distinct tactile feedback.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes people, topre is now officially the best gaming switch. I'm not even mad if it helps them make it to the market.
> 
> ~2:07 into the video


Can we just get these companies to pull an Alienware and start using RGB LEDs? :/


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Can we just get these companies to pull an Alienware and start using RGB LEDs? :/


I'm sure they'll snap it up as soon as Cherry's exclusivity with Corsair runs out.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Can we just get these companies to pull an Alienware and start using RGB LEDs? :/


It isn't really possible with standard mx switches, that is why we have the cherry mx RGB switch now.


----------



## user18

After a bit of time to reacclimatize to my browns, I've determined that, while I love them for gaming still (blues are a bit harsh, but still nicer than a membrane board), I don't know how I ever typed pages upon pages of notes on them. They just feel so soft, almost rubbery in comparison to the crispness of the blues.

Now, I'm not complaining, they're still worlds better than any other board I could use, but I'm starting to realize that they're not really the best switch for anything.

Depending on how expensive the CM Topre boards are, I might be convinced to try one of those. I think my next board will be TKL reds, so I can see if I immensely prefer them for gaming. It'll then be modded to clears (possibly ergo clears). If I find I do like reds well enough, I'll probably sell my Nighthawk and get a full size board with reds.

Following that, if I decide that I want heavier switches, I can always just buy springs and swap them out for whatever weight I like.

I'm tempted to try out greens now just because of how much I like the blues, but I'm worried about it being too heavy for me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It isn't really possible with standard mx switches, that is why we have the cherry mx RGB switch now.


I'm fairly sure it is.
you can mass control an LED array with a microcontroller board that sends the RGB color signal to all the LEDs at once. I don't get why alienware doesnt just jump on the mechanical train for their tactx keyboard and do it already.

No but really, RGB=everyone covered whom wants LED backlighting.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm fairly sure it is.
> you can mass control an LED array with a microcontroller board that sends the RGB color signal to all the LEDs at once. I don't get why alienware doesnt just jump on the mechanical train for their tactx keyboard and do it already.
> 
> No but really, RGB=everyone covered whom wants LED backlighting.


RGB LEDs are too large to fit in the holes in the Cherry switches. the LEDs for the RGB switches aren't actually in the switch afaik, they're below, and shine through the clear housing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm fairly sure it is.
> you can mass control an LED array with a microcontroller board that sends the RGB color signal to all the LEDs at once. I don't get why alienware doesnt just jump on the mechanical train for their tactx keyboard and do it already.
> 
> No but really, RGB=everyone covered whom wants LED backlighting.


You really think that NO manufacturer has made RGB switches(until now) simply because they don't think people want it? There is a reason a whole new switch had to be produced to do so.


----------



## Mysticode

The switch is simply a clear material, with a ultra bright small RGB LED on the board. The light shines through the clear material switch, and is visible through the laser etched clear area of the key cap. It's relatively simple.

The hard part is controlling all of the unique information going to each RGB LED light, which is why Corsair is using help from a Panasonic micro controller to get the LED working all together. Panasonic has mastered enormous LED displays in Japan.


----------



## lightsout

Wow I had not heard about these Topre boards with MX stems. Very impressive. Looking forward to pricing numbers.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Any particular place that is recommended to get them? Also, what switch would you recommend for someone who really loves mx blues, but wants a more quiet board for the road (from what I gather, browns, eh?) I'll be doing a lot of typing in down time, from what I gather.
> 
> I've come to terms with not having to have wireless. It wouldn't bother me having a cable/cord (is the Poker 2 cable detachable?).
> 
> They're giving me a laptop (looks to be a pretty decent HP Ultrabook, actually), but I'll be toting along my MBA (because it's just that light) for personal use as well. I could probably find a blank or custom key to replace the Windows key and go about my way with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got mine from Qtan, he seems to be the only person who has them in stock right now ( though i'm 99% sure he is just a re-seller who orderes on our behalf, and the items are shipped from the true chinese seller and not from him directly. I personally hate the crap out of browns, i'm ordering mine in blues, and have 80g springs ready to put in them ( effectivly making them greens ) Clears would be nice, but i've never typed on them and I don't want to shell out the money for a switch i've never used.

They do have a removeable chord, which is nice as i'm making a custom parachord 12" sleeved cable for mine. It uses standard key sizes so replacements can be had. ( though it uses the super nice thick pbt, so I wouldn't replace it with anything else ) I use my mechs on my OSX/windows dual booting machine, and its really not that big of a deal if you're already familar with osx.
I plan to specifically use mine for on the go typing/writing for the few websites I run and write for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm fairly sure it is.




also, just to add on to mystic, the clear housings actually have a bit of a magnifying lens where the typical LED holes are.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Green blank abs set
> 
> Black blank abs set
> 
> don't bother with the printed sets as they are pad printed.


Great find! Can't believe I forgot Elite Keyboards. Do you know how these feel in texture compared to the Tai Hao sets?

Says the spacebar is textured so I'm confident that these will be good. Might pull the trigger soon!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow I had not heard about these Topre boards with MX stems. Very impressive. Looking forward to pricing numbers.


People here seem to think some standard boards will be sub-$150


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Green blank abs set
> 
> Black blank abs set
> 
> don't bother with the printed sets as they are pad printed.
> 
> 
> 
> Great find! Can't believe I forgot Elite Keyboards. Do you know how these feel in texture compared to the Tai Hao sets?
> 
> Says the spacebar is textured so I'm confident that these will be good. Might pull the trigger soon!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow I had not heard about these Topre boards with MX stems. Very impressive. Looking forward to pricing numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People here seem to think some standard boards will be sub-$150
Click to expand...

I hope they are.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I would totes try out Topres if they weren't so gosh-darn expensive. Cherry keycap compatibility is also a plus.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Great find! Can't believe I forgot Elite Keyboards. Do you know how these feel in texture compared to the Tai Hao sets?
> 
> Says the spacebar is textured so I'm confident that these will be good. Might pull the trigger soon!


Hard to tell from the photos. I think they will be pretty close - you can see the change in texture from the pad printed letter to the rest of the key in this photo:


Semi-full review here: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47311.0


----------



## Jixr

there is no evidence of the CM topre pricing, just speculation.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is no evidence of the CM topre pricing, just speculation.




Just kidding.


----------



## Jixr

toche'

But I guess it will be safe to say it won't be cheap thats for sure.


----------



## AdamHD

Add me to the club!
Ducky Shine 3
Cherry mx browns
White LEDs


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I got mine from Qtan, he seems to be the only person who has them in stock right now ( though i'm 99% sure he is just a re-seller who orderes on our behalf, and the items are shipped from the true chinese seller and not from him directly. I personally hate the crap out of browns, i'm ordering mine in blues, and have 80g springs ready to put in them ( effectivly making them greens ) Clears would be nice, but i've never typed on them and I don't want to shell out the money for a switch i've never used.
> 
> They do have a removeable chord, which is nice as i'm making a custom parachord 12" sleeved cable for mine. It uses standard key sizes so replacements can be had. ( though it uses the super nice thick pbt, so I wouldn't replace it with anything else ) I use my mechs on my OSX/windows dual booting machine, and its really not that big of a deal if you're already familar with osx.
> I plan to specifically use mine for on the go typing/writing for the few websites I run and write for.
> 
> 
> 
> also, just to add on to mystic, the clear housings actually have a bit of a magnifying lens where the typical LED holes are.


Yeah, in the situations I would use them, I might not around others, but I'll have to gauge it a little more as I go. Yeah, I was hoping for a removable cord for the possibility of getting a shorter one.

Thanks all for the help







.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Oh drats, Paradigm can you update my little club thingy to say "UNICOMP Model M" or something?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't want to watch that at work, but Cooler Master saying that topre is the best mechanical switch for gaming, and even the fact that they made a topre keyboard to begin with, is probably in response to Corsair getting the exclusive MX RGB switches.
> 
> They probably wanted something else to compete that was unique. Not a bad idea.


They've been working with Topre to bring a Topre CM keyboard to the market since at least early last year (January/February), so I really wouldn't say it's a response to Corsair getting exclusive MX RGB since that was more recent.

It's not completely unique since Leopold has Topre keyboards and then there's the HHKB and there's Noppoo's Topre knock off as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cooler Master says the topre board is going to be 45g uniform with them considering 55g and 30g as well as considering alternate layouts. Not sure if that just means full size with a numpad or possibly 60%.


I wish someone would do a 65g Topre (if it's possible). 55g is just too light for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I can't help but think that the price of the keyboard is going to be even lower than some people predict since most gamers are going to have trouble justifying the cost of a keyboard that isn't backlit(since backlit=better gaming zomg).
> 
> I say $150 at the most, $110-120 ideally, any more than that and they are in trouble.
> 
> QFR was half the price of a Filco(at retail) and had similar keycaps and build on it. QFR's frequently sold for around $55 while filcos never dropped in price and didn't really need to since they were considered the best of the best. I see a similar thing happening with this keyboard vs the HHKB. Just look at the type heaven, its a full size topre with cheap keycaps and it goes for $150.


I'd say it won't be less than $140 and will probably sell at $160. I'm sure they're cutting corners with the key caps and their quality, but they're using a non-standard MX compatible Topre stem. The rest of the build quality will have to be pretty exacting. The only reason the Type Heaven is $150 is because it uses ABS instead of nice PBT caps. The reason the QFR sold for less than Filcos is because the build quality is considerably lower. The build quality is good, but not exactingly good. Topre doesn't really let people cut corners like that, so they'll have to keep a high standard with the only place to really cut costs being the caps and the case quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm fairly sure it is.
> you can mass control an LED array with a microcontroller board that sends the RGB color signal to all the LEDs at once. I don't get why alienware doesnt just jump on the mechanical train for their tactx keyboard and do it already.
> 
> No but really, RGB=everyone covered whom wants LED backlighting.


The RGB LEDs have three legs and can't fit through the housing without modifying the legs to fit through the diode and LED holes and drilling an extra hole in the switch top or drilling out part of the switch top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> RGB LEDs are too large to fit in the holes in the Cherry switches. the LEDs for the RGB switches aren't actually in the switch afaik, they're below, and shine through the clear housing.


Correct, they're SMD LEDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also, just to add on to mystic, the clear housings actually have a bit of a magnifying lens where the typical LED holes are.


Supposedly it's to get better refraction and brightness...we'll see how well it actually does.


----------



## kskwerl




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! So jelly


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Very nice! So jelly


it's so smooth and I just can't even explain how good it is. My checking account is -86 bucks so don't be that jelly


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just had the realization that I could buy a HHKB right now. I have the cash.
> 
> Must...resist...wait...for...cooler...master...to...release...topre...boards...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just had the realization that I could buy a HHKB right now. I have the cash.
> 
> Must...resist...wait...for...cooler...master...to...release...topre...boards...


I tried HHKB on the store before, I was shock that the keyboard felt so fragile








even compared to filco/ducky. I know its topre switch but its too plasticy
I suggest you to give it a try first before you buy


----------



## phillyd

Probably gonna wait for Cooler Master to release their hybrid, grab the TKL, get PBT caps, paint or vinyl wrap the case, do a custom cable, still be cheaper than a stock HHKB. Might even get a Geekhacker to do an aluminum backplate.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Probably gonna wait for Cooler Master to release their hybrid, grab the TKL, get PBT caps, paint or vinyl wrap the case, do a custom cable, still be cheaper than a stock HHKB. Might even get a Geekhacker to do an aluminum backplate.


I'm also gonna get one
add SA profile keyset (hope X-wing set can make it in time), and hoping there will be aluminium case for it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'd say it won't be less than $140 and will probably sell at $160. I'm sure they're cutting corners with the key caps and their quality, but they're using a non-standard MX compatible Topre stem. The rest of the build quality will have to be pretty exacting. The only reason the Type Heaven is $150 is because it uses ABS instead of nice PBT caps. The reason the QFR sold for less than Filcos is because the build quality is considerably lower. The build quality is good, but not exactingly good. Topre doesn't really let people cut corners like that, so they'll have to keep a high standard with the only place to really cut costs being the caps and the case quality.


~$160 would be a good price, interesting to say the QFR is considerably lower quality than the filco though. I had both the QFR's and the filco and I don't really have that opinion. The filco has a better PCB and the top piece is a bit stronger/thicker, other than that they are rather close build wise. We will see soon hopefully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> it's so smooth and I just can't even explain how good it is. My checking account is -86 bucks so don't be that jelly


How did you get it for so cheap? @[email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I tried HHKB on the store before, I was shock that the keyboard felt so fragile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even compared to filco/ducky. I know its topre switch but its too plasticy
> I suggest you to give it a try first before you buy


I have been wanting to try one out but I know nobody is going to send me one to test so my options are limited. I don't want to buy one and then sell it if I don't like it (which seems to be the most popular suggestion on geekhack)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm also gonna get one
> add SA profile keyset (hope X-wing set can make it in time), and hoping there will be aluminium case for it


I know SA caps are shorter but what's good about that?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been wanting to try one out but I know nobody is going to send me one to test so my options are limited. I don't want to buy one and then sell it if I don't like it (which seems to be the most popular suggestion on geekhack)


lol that's not a suggestion, that's a bank suicide instruction

my suggestion? dont get it
you're one of the guy who's already spoiled by aluminium case
wait for CM, besides have you heard that they'll stop making keyset for topre?
even on elitekeyboard site most of them is not listed anymore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I know SA caps are shorter but what's good about that?


SA is the high profile, DSA is short
I love DCS and i've tried DSA which isn't bad
when I tried topre switch I found it's too smooth so the travel distance is too short for me since I'm used to heavy switch
I'm hoping with SA it would help


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ~$160 would be a good price, interesting to say the QFR is considerably lower quality than the filco though. I had both the QFR's and the filco and I don't really have that opinion. The filco has a better PCB and the top piece is a bit stronger/thicker, other than that they are rather close build wise. We will see soon hopefully.


Don't get me wrong, the quality of the QFR wasn't bad, but it was worse than the Filco. I believe Filco has better QC, which is why you didn't see issues like the issue QFRs were having with the Alt key for a while. Filco also has a thicker dual layer PCB (at least with the Majestouch 2) compared to the single layer QFR PCB, making it much more costly to produce. Additionally, the MJ2 has plated PCB through holes while the QFR doesn't. While not entirely necessary, they do make for a higher quality, albeit higher cost, product. The original Majestouch is fairly comparable to the QFR and RK-9000, but the newer ones are much higher quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I know SA caps are shorter but what's good about that?


SA are taller, DSA are shorter.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The RGB LEDs have three legs and can't fit through the housing without modifying the legs to fit through the diode and LED holes and drilling an extra hole in the switch top or drilling out part of the switch top.


typical 3mm leds in the same formfactor as those found in cherry switches have 4 legs. 3 for rgb annodes with a common cathode.

I had a hhkb pass through my hands recently. didn't get to try it out though as it wasn't mine to mess with. probably gonna go look for one in aki next time I go.

also, @Simca, I've found a few locations with filcos, none of which have italian reds or ansi layouts. from the research I've been doing though, italian reds only came with mx red switches as limited celebratory board for the switches, so you would have to swap the switches yourself for a clear/blue/green setup.



this is a shot from bic camera in tachikawa.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> my suggestion? dont get it
> you're one of the guy who's already spoiled by aluminium case
> wait for CM, besides have you heard that they'll stop making keyset for topre?
> even on elitekeyboard site most of them is not listed anymore


Yes, I love customizing my keyboards and the HHKB doesn't offer much customization outside of the colored keycap sets (that they aren't making anymore) and some novelty keycaps.

As for the aluminum, yes, I think once you go aluminum, you don't go back. Only thing I hate about aluminum is when it warms up and isn't cold to the touch







Makes my fingers sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the quality of the QFR wasn't bad, but it was worse than the Filco. I believe Filco has better QC, which is why you didn't see issues like the issue QFRs were having with the Alt key for a while. Filco also has a thicker dual layer PCB (at least with the Majestouch 2) compared to the single layer QFR PCB, making it much more costly to produce. Additionally, the MJ2 has plated PCB through holes while the QFR doesn't. While not entirely necessary, they do make for a higher quality, albeit higher cost, product. The original Majestouch is fairly comparable to the QFR and RK-9000, but the newer ones are much higher quality.
> SA are taller, DSA are shorter.


What about the "filco ping"


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, I love customizing my keyboards and the HHKB doesn't offer much customization outside of the colored keycap sets (that they aren't making anymore) and some novelty keycaps.
> 
> As for the aluminum, yes, I think once you go aluminum, you don't go back. Only thing I hate about aluminum is when it warms up and isn't cold to the touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes my fingers sad.


You have to get filco marble wrist rest my friend (that if you are fond of wrist rest)
It's so cold and soothing even where I live (tropical country)
One of the best thing I've spent for keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You have to get filco marble wrist rest my friend (that if you are fond of wrist rest)
> It's so cold and soothing even where I live (tropical country)
> One of the best thing I've spent for keyboard


If only I could get a black marble or granite wrist rest, that would be heaven. Isn't that marble one white? I am picky with colors in my setup.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> typical 3mm leds in the same formfactor as those found in cherry switches have 4 legs. 3 for rgb annodes with a common cathode.


I'm used to the 3 legged ones. In either case, it is possible, but would take significant modding. That's not something I could see any manufacturer really undertaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What about the "filco ping"


I think 90% of that is in people's heads and the remaining 10% of that is people who haven't used the keyboard enough to break in the springs. I had some pinging on my RK9000 after I did the Clear mod, but it went away over time.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If only I could get a black marble or granite wrist rest, that would be heaven. Isn't that marble one white? I am picky with colors in my setup.


Yeah mine is white, I know I'll be more than happy with black since it would go well with my KMAC
but my new house would have full white furniture which would go well with it


Spoiler: For your reference







Check THIS out, I'm sooooo tempted but its full size


----------



## Jixr

yeah i saw you can order one for about $330 USD


----------



## JayKthnx

I was actually thinking about doing swirled gold leaf pinstripe on one of my ds3's just yesterday. lol

jixr, you can pm me on those decks if you want.


----------



## Jixr

I can't, i'm out of keyboard money for now, and already have 2 more than I need.


----------



## JayKthnx

well let me know if you change your mind. those decks are only 20 minutes from home for me.

have you guys seen these tk pads? there's an ic up on gh right now and I'm definitely gonna hop on board for one.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> have you guys seen these tk pads? there's an ic up on gh right now and I'm definitely gonna hop on board for one.


Are those MX blacks?


----------



## JayKthnx

it's a kit for mx or alps. you supply the switches yourself.
here's another thread on it.


----------



## voodooxxx

I have razer blackwidow keyboard olde model but it is really great.
no problems at all


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> Ducky Shine 3
> Cherry mx browns
> White LEDs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Oh drats, Paradigm can you update my little club thingy to say "UNICOMP Model M" or something?


You both need to fill out the form as outlined in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a shot from bic camera in tachikawa.


I'm somewhat glad there aren't any stores like that around here, I'd be going in there every week looking for a new board.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I think 90% of that is in people's heads and the remaining 10% of that is people who haven't used the keyboard enough to break in the springs. I had some pinging on my RK9000 after I did the Clear mod, but it went away over time.


Ripster says otherwise.


----------



## JayKthnx

You know you want that Manila air. There were hhkb's behind me, but none on display. Figured the wall a la filco was more impressive.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How did you get it for so cheap? @[email protected]


I think he meant that his account now has a negative balance, as in overdraft.

Although if he did get it for $86 that is an incredible deal, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What about the "filco ping"


To be honest I haven't noticed it in my filco either, but I have nothing to compare it to.
It definitely isn't noticeable or annoying unless you're specifically looking for it anyways, so I'd consider it a non-issue.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ripster says otherwise.


Yeah, but Ripster's an egomaniac with attention seeking behaviors who thinks everything he says is gospel truth even if it's wrong. The ping is real, if overstated sometimes.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It just occurred to me that I have not officially joined the club, as of now, I believe I have 21 mechanical keyboards.....think I'll put them altogether and take a group pic.......once I'm off this lazy rut I'm in.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It just occurred to me that I have not officially joined the club, as of now, I believe I have 21 mechanical keyboards.....think I'll put them altogether and take a group pic.......once I'm off this lazy rut I'm in.


You must be quackers to have that many boards


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> You must be quackers to have that many boards


Nope, just having fun collecting them.....and swapping the keyboards around after a while for a renewed fun typing and gaming experience. Besides, some peeps collect butterflies, some coins, some even headsets.....so, I'm into mechanical keyboards.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nope, just having fun collecting them.....and swapping the keyboards around after a while for a renewed fun typing and gaming experience. Besides, some peeps collect butterflies, some coins, some even headsets.....so, I'm into mechanical keyboards.


I think he was making a joke based off of your avatar, lol.

I don't think anyone here can really rag on people for having too many keyboards.
It's the Mechanical Keyboard Club!


----------



## BakerMan1971

certainly a Ducky based pun








I wouldn't dare rag on anyone in this thread, it would probably end very badly, plus, even though my collection has just started, I have a terrible feeling that it's not going to stop...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I started out just over a year back, original intention was to get three keyboards, one for each of my rigs.....think I kind of went overboard somewhere along the way.








Heh, didn't notice the pun till you mentioned it.....


----------



## geogga

And have you any topre keyboards or all cherries? An IBM or BS here and there?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> And have you any topre keyboards or all cherries? An IBM or BS here and there?


Yup!

Not me specifically, but several members have BS and topre boards









On the first page there is a sheet with what keyboards everyone has.
Between all of us we have a pretty wide collection!


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Not me specifically, but several members have BS and topre boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first page there is a sheet with what keyboards everyone has.
> Between all of us we have a pretty wide collection!


Oh, l know that, I was asking HL2-4-LIFE lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yeah, but Ripster's an egomaniac with attention seeking behaviors who thinks everything he says is gospel truth even if it's wrong. The ping is real, if overstated sometimes.


----------



## Jixr

Horray! my springs came in today, can't wait to compare them to stock black springs.

they should be the same, but i was told the koreans are more 'elastic' whatever that is supposed to mean.

i'll just pop a black open, and try a blind test to see if I can feel the difference.


----------



## LDV617

Hey where do I buy that "japanese maple leaf" key









Just ordered my Rosewill mech yesterday, should be here this weekend/monday and would love to add some flavour


----------



## Jixr

isnt that one of those artisan click clack rare keys that people pay way too much for?


----------



## LDV617

Maybe, but well worth it imho


----------



## phillyd

I'm considering jumping into that $55 blank black thick PBT gb on gh.

I want to go ABS to save money but god thick PBT sounds so tempting.

The main problem is that above the numpad I have 4 function buttons. I would need to get 4 matching PBT caps for those. anyone know where I could get thick PBT in the same black as the GB?


----------



## Seredin

Just got these in the mail.

There are sooo many specialty keycaps, including blank greys








I'mma clean em off, and start swapping caps out on my SSK. All the backspace, shift, tab, and caps lock caps are textless and just use symbols. How awesomeeee

Also, Fran? I dunno if you're into rebinding keys with software for your media key solution, but these Function keys have media printings on the front face of the cap. Brety neat.


----------



## Jixr

$55 isnt a bad price for those caps though.

and after buying 2 sets of pbt caps i'll never go back to abs, and i'm excited to try out thick PBT caps for when my poker 2 comes in. they feel and sound so much better than abs. thick pbt + heavy spring switches = heaven.

EDIT: I also did a little mod to my XT today to make the top case fit a bit better. the case near the spacebar creaked and flexed a bit when you pressed it ( tiny but bothered me ) I just got some card stock and basically made little shims, and no more flex. easy fix for people whos cases may flex a bit.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> $55 isnt a bad price for those caps though.
> 
> and after buying 2 sets of pbt caps i'll never go back to abs, and i'm excited to try out thick PBT caps for when my poker 2 comes in. they feel and sound so much better than abs. thick pbt + heavy spring switches = heaven.
> 
> EDIT: I also did a little mod to my XT today to make the top case fit a bit better. the case near the spacebar creaked and flexed a bit when you pressed it ( tiny but bothered me ) I just got some card stock and basically made little shims, and no more flex. easy fix for people whos cases may flex a bit.


Different strokes for different folks. I have a set of thick pbt that I bought after reading all the love for them, and they are meh at best to me. I actually prefer SP double shots in DCS profile. I have played with DSA profile, but prefer the contour of the DCS. I still want to try so SA from SP as well as some real cherry/GMK doubleshots. I have a feeling I might like those a lot.


----------



## LDV617

Just got my Rosewill RK-9000BL with Cherry Reds and I am already in love O.O


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should be. I like my Blues and I like my Blacks but the Blacks feel a bit stiff for extended gaming. I still like them but Blues' feedback can't be beaten. Linear switches will make you a better typist however, I can all but guarantee.


----------



## Seredin

Awwwwwsome. And apparently there are a million shades of grey keys under them caps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Hey where do I buy that "japanese maple leaf" key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my Rosewill mech yesterday, should be here this weekend/monday and would love to add some flavour


Those are 420 click clacks, they usually sell for under $100, if you find someone nice they might sell it for at or around what they originally paid for it, which should be about 30. Best bet is finding someone on geekhack to buy from.


----------



## Jixr

compared originatve 80g springs to blacks, and i'm not sure what origin is talking about, they look feel exactly the same to me.
which is great, as I was afraid they would be lighter than stock black springs.


----------



## phillyd

Just put in my order for the thick pbt blank black keycaps for my KBT Pro. Excited! Anybody know of any double thick pbt in lime green cherry profile that I can buy?


----------



## xxToranachxx

Hey everyone, I have a stupid question... Is it possible to change out some of the switches on a Corsair k70? For example I have the cherry red switches. I would like to switch out the wasd and a few other keys with blue switches. I really wanted the silver keyboard with blue switches but my wife heard me playing with them at the store and said no. It would drive her nuts lol. So I wanted to keep the red switches for most of the keys but replace a few with blue switches as I like them the most. I am a mechanical keyboard noob guys so please don't rag on me too bad lol. Thanks. T


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, just take a soldering iron and pump to replace them. Check YouTube for guides; it's time-consuming, not difficult.

I don't think you want multiple switch types like that on the same board though. I could see you wanting Blacks for the spacebar or Caps-lock or something, but not Blues. They feel so different that you'd go nuts just typing.

Clears are an option if you want silence and tactility. They're a bit expesnive but your wife won't kill you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

....Picked up a CoolerMaster QuickFire Stealth with greens.... Definitely liking it, although it's going to take a bit to get used to given just how I make the occasional mistake here and there... my Logitech G710+ keys feel... Inferior now though.

Best part though is my boss wanted to steal the keyboard from me, and my spouse is making jokes about how my keyboard is even louder than his, and he doesn't mind at all! ^_^


----------



## Jixr

[quote name="CynicalUnicorn" url="/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/20100#post_21550962"I don't think you want multiple switch types like that on the same board though. I could see you wanting Blacks for the spacebar or Caps-lock or something, but not Blues. They feel so different that you'd go nuts just typing..[/quote]

I did a hybrid board for a bit, just the opposite of this guy, I had red WASD with blues all around. The only weird thing typing was not hearing the click, but other than that I didn't mind.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a stupid question... Is it possible to change out some of the switches on a Corsair k70? For example I have the cherry red switches. I would like to switch out the wasd and a few other keys with blue switches. I really wanted the silver keyboard with blue switches but my wife heard me playing with them at the store and said no. It would drive her nuts lol. So I wanted to keep the red switches for most of the keys but replace a few with blue switches as I like them the most. I am a mechanical keyboard noob guys so please don't rag on me too bad lol. Thanks. T


I would suggest you go with MX browns, whites or clears if your wife is really against how noisy blues are. Whites are similar to blues, but have a softer click to them. Browns and clears don't audibly click, but do have a tactile bump in them when you actuate them. Browns will be cheaper than clears, but the bump in clears is more pronounced.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> And have you any topre keyboards or all cherries? An IBM or BS here and there?


Hey, I've seen you around, over at GH I believe. And yes, I do have Topre and a BS in the mix....a list of keyboards I have atm.

DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue
DS3 Yellow Cherry White
DS3 Cherry Green
DS2 78Version (8 switch types)
DS2 Special Ed White key caps Cherry Blue
DS2 TOTD Cherry Brown
Ducky DK9087 White PBT key caps Cherry Black
Ducky DK9008S Cherry Blue
Ducky DK9008 Cherry Blue
Leopold FC660M Cherry Clear
Keycool 84 LED Cherry Black
Keycool 87 w/ PBT key caps (white) Cherry Brown
CM Storm Trigger Cherry Green
CM Storm Quick Fire TK Cherry Blue
Filco MJ2 Ninja (Black) Cherry Brown
Filco MJ2 Ninja (White) Cherry Black
Topre Type Heaven
Topre RealForce 103UB-55G
HHKB Pro 2 (Charcoal Gray)
HHKB Pro 2 (White)
Lexmark Model M circa 1993

Edit - I've moved on from the regular Red, Brown and Blue to Black, Clear, Green and White and would prefer keyboards with these switch type. Only reason why I have so many Blues is due to the fact that it is a popular switch used in many keyboards......and it's the one switch that type that, though I don't really like, it is tolerable to me. I'm avoiding Brown and Red henceforth....


----------



## Paradigm84

Sweet mercy, one day I hope to have half as many keyboards as that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue
> DS3 Yellow Cherry White
> DS3 Cherry Green
> DS2 78Version (8 switch types)
> DS2 Special Ed White key caps Cherry Blue
> DS2 TOTD Cherry Brown
> Ducky DK9087 White PBT key caps Cherry Black
> Ducky DK9008S Cherry Blue
> Ducky DK9008 Cherry Blue
> Leopold FC660M Cherry Clear
> Keycool 84 LED Cherry Black
> Keycool 87 w/ PBT key caps (white) Cherry Brown
> CM Storm Trigger Cherry Green
> CM Storm Quick Fire TK Cherry Blue
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (Black) Cherry Brown
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (White) Cherry Black
> Topre Type Heaven
> Topre RealForce 103UB-55G
> HHKB Pro 2 (Charcoal Gray)
> HHKB Pro 2 (White)
> Lexmark Model M circa 1993


Meh. You're on the right path, but you are not yet a true addict.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, I've seen you around, over at GH I believe. And yes, I do have Topre and a BS in the mix....a list of keyboards I have atm.
> 
> DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue
> DS3 Yellow Cherry White
> DS3 Cherry Green
> DS2 78Version (8 switch types)
> DS2 Special Ed White key caps Cherry Blue
> DS2 TOTD Cherry Brown
> Ducky DK9087 White PBT key caps Cherry Black
> Ducky DK9008S Cherry Blue
> Ducky DK9008 Cherry Blue
> Leopold FC660M Cherry Clear
> Keycool 84 LED Cherry Black
> Keycool 87 w/ PBT key caps (white) Cherry Brown
> CM Storm Trigger Cherry Green
> CM Storm Quick Fire TK Cherry Blue
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (Black) Cherry Brown
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (White) Cherry Black
> Topre Type Heaven
> Topre RealForce 103UB-55G
> HHKB Pro 2 (Charcoal Gray)
> HHKB Pro 2 (White)
> Lexmark Model M circa 1993
> 
> Edit - I've moved on from the regular Red, Brown and Blue to Black, Clear, Green and White and would prefer keyboards with these switch type. Only reason why I have so many Blues is due to the fact that it is a popular switch used in many keyboards......and it's the one switch that type that, though I don't really like, it is tolerable to me. I'm avoiding Brown and Red henceforth....


I'm betting you'll add at least half a dozen keyboards this year alone


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Meh. You're on the right path, but you are not yet a true addict.


Oh no, I hope you don't mean to earn my 'true addict' badge, I'd have to go custom jobs like KMAC's.







I love the look of them, but simply cannot wrap my mind 'round the concept of paying so much for a keyboard. I do not flinch at the price of a keyboard if I truly like it and understand its value.......custom jobs are just quite esoteric to me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sweet mercy, one day I hope to have half as many keyboards as that.


Bah, I'm sure you have some pretty good keyboards yourself....perhaps a custom job or two? I prefer the clean and simple looks of stock Ducky, Topre, Keycool, HHKB and the like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm betting you'll add at least half a dozen keyboards this year alone


Damn, you stalking me?







Jokrik knows where I buy some of my keyboards from, and it's fair to say that I'm paying a good premium over what is set in the US.....buuut, one advantage I have here is that I can actually physically look at the keyboard, fiddle with them before deciding. BTW, I'd gotten the DS3 Cherry Green at $199 local currency, not from XS but from TD where the boss is much more willing to give a good price.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Oh no, I hope you don't mean to earn my 'true addict' badge, I'd have to go custom jobs like KMAC's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of them, but simply cannot wrap my mind 'round the concept of paying so much for a keyboard. I do not flinch at the price of a keyboard if I truly like it and understand its value.......custom jobs are just quite esoteric to me.


Sir. Your keyboards are likely worth more than my rig and possibly most of the peripherals too if you sold all your stuff on eBay vs my stuff at MSRP/what I paid for it (all new, mostly sales). I was being facetious. I don't get spending lots of money on a custom keyboard. I'll mod it myself, thank you very much. I'll spend extra for a rare switch type but that's about it. For now...


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Just got my first mechanical the other day \o/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And here I am (currently) happy with just my two keyboards!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Oh no, I hope you don't mean to earn my 'true addict' badge, I'd have to go custom jobs like KMAC's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of them, but simply cannot wrap my mind 'round the concept of paying so much for a keyboard. I do not flinch at the price of a keyboard if I truly like it and understand its value.......custom jobs are just quite esoteric to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I'm sure you have some pretty good keyboards yourself....perhaps a custom job or two? I prefer the clean and simple looks of stock Ducky, Topre, Keycool, HHKB and the like.
> Damn, you stalking me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokrik knows where I buy some of my keyboards from, and it's fair to say that I'm paying a good premium over what is set in the US.....buuut, one advantage I have here is that I can actually physically look at the keyboard, fiddle with them before deciding. BTW, I'd gotten the DS3 Cherry Green at $199 local currency, not from XS but from TD where the boss is much more willing to give a good price.


I really didn't expect that you are from Singapore. XS has been known to overdrive up prices but now TD stocks lots of DS3s


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I really didn't expect that you are from Singapore. XS has been known to overdrive up prices but now TD stocks lots of DS3s


I buy keyboards from all over, including TD where the friendly boos always give me a very good price. Like the DS3 Cherry Green, XS is selling it for $30 above that, I can perhaps get it for $10 to $20 lower if I bargain with them......and they have been known to give me decent discounts due to my buying quite a few keyboards from them. Still, if TD has it, it's a sure thing I'd get it from them. Glad to see a fellow countryman here.....of all places.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I buy keyboards from all over, including TD where the friendly boos always give me a very good price. Like the DS3 Cherry Green, XS is selling it for $30 above that, I can perhaps get it for $10 to $20 lower if I bargain with them......and they have been known to give me decent discounts due to my buying quite a few keyboards from them. Still, if TD has it, it's a sure thing I'd get it from them. Glad to see a fellow countryman here.....of all places.


I see you didn't really see me on this thread since it's moving so fast








Are you ever on VR-Zone? A buddy of mine there has 12-14 or probably even more keyboards. I know he has a filco yellow that's for sure and 2 KMACs


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, I've seen you around, over at GH I believe. And yes, I do have Topre and a BS in the mix....a list of keyboards I have atm.
> 
> DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue
> DS3 Yellow Cherry White
> DS3 Cherry Green
> DS2 78Version (8 switch types)
> DS2 Special Ed White key caps Cherry Blue
> DS2 TOTD Cherry Brown
> Ducky DK9087 White PBT key caps Cherry Black
> Ducky DK9008S Cherry Blue
> Ducky DK9008 Cherry Blue
> Leopold FC660M Cherry Clear
> Keycool 84 LED Cherry Black
> Keycool 87 w/ PBT key caps (white) Cherry Brown
> CM Storm Trigger Cherry Green
> CM Storm Quick Fire TK Cherry Blue
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (Black) Cherry Brown
> Filco MJ2 Ninja (White) Cherry Black
> Topre Type Heaven
> Topre RealForce 103UB-55G
> HHKB Pro 2 (Charcoal Gray)
> HHKB Pro 2 (White)
> Lexmark Model M circa 1993
> 
> Edit - I've moved on from the regular Red, Brown and Blue to Black, Clear, Green and White and would prefer keyboards with these switch type. Only reason why I have so many Blues is due to the fact that it is a popular switch used in many keyboards......and it's the one switch that type that, though I don't really like, it is tolerable to me. I'm avoiding Brown and Red henceforth....


Wow..you are the jack of all trades








from cherries to the less known/harder to get cherries to topres to a model M. You are the man!
And yes, I've been absorbed into GH, mainly catching up with all the things that happened. Trying to get some PBT caps (ivan's GB) and something special. Might be my first special keycap(s) and super excited for it.
I had a problem with updating paypal credit card (using my mothers with her consent (was outdated, too lazy/forgot to ask her for the details, still in highschool) and delayed my chance by a few hours








That may have killed my chance to get it but I have another different one coming this sunday


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I see you didn't really see me on this thread since it's moving so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever on VR-Zone? A buddy of mine there has 12-14 or probably even more keyboards. I know he has a filco yellow that's for sure and 2 KMACs


Shadovved's the only one I know with KMAC's over at VRZ.....I know there are others who don't post that much but yet have all sort of awesome keyboards.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I had to switch back to my ducky, the buckling springs just hurt my hands too much right now. =__=


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Shadovved's the only one I know with KMAC's over at VRZ.....I know there are others who don't post that much but yet have all sort of awesome keyboards.


Yup. Shadovved is the guy I know. What's your nick







He is now VR-Zone's mad keyboard cow


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I had to switch back to my ducky, the buckling springs just hurt my hands too much right now. =__=


~Simply laughs~


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Simply laughs~


Buckling spring master race, you can't handle it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Buckling spring master race, you can't handle it.


You're right. I can't even imagine needing to bandage my fingers because of how hardcore buckling springs are.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Simply laughs~


hey im playing 12~16 matches a day everyday it tired my hands out and i played till i was in pain. i just need to recover and ill hook it back up.

does anyone know hwo to remove the spacebar on a buckling spring.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're right. I can't even imagine needing to bandage my fingers because of how hardcore buckling springs are.


They are MAGICAL *T_T*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hey im playing 12~16 matches a day everyday it tired my hands out and i played till i was in pain. i just need to recover and ill hook it back up.
> 
> does anyone know hwo to remove the spacebar on a buckling spring.


I am not sure, it has always scared me so I just leave it on lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are MAGICAL *T_T*
> I am not sure, it has always scared me so I just leave it on lol


i figured it out.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Shadovved's the only one I know with KMAC's over at VRZ.....I know there are others who don't post that much but yet have all sort of awesome keyboards.


I dont think I'll spend more on keyboard for now
I have a brown filco laying around which I'll mod to 100g spring blues once I have my hand on the spring
other than that I'll wait for CM to release their topre backward compatible with MX keycap and get one

for now I need to get my pc done so that I can use my keyboard
currently have to live with my macbook pro which is a pain to type on


----------



## Xaero252

So basically, this game may or may not have contributed to my interest in mechanical keyboards:
http://twitch.tv/theroxis

Edit; twitch is derp and doesn't seem to retain my broadcasts anymore for some reason. Basically, ~1000 keypresses per minute = need a decent keyboard.


----------



## Seredin

Opened up the SSK last night, found a whole mess of plastic grommets broken (no surprise there), and chiseled the remainders off. Now I've gotta drill through the plastic key base, pick up some 2mm washers, and screw everything back up. I'm pretty excited for how it'll feel.

The oldest M I've got is from 86, and it has all its original grommets and is super tight to the touch. The SSK (my newest M from 92) is loose so it doesn't type quite as nicely. I can't wait try put some new caps on it and feel the difference <3


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> So basically, this game may or may not have contributed to my interest in mechanical keyboards:
> http://twitch.tv/theroxis
> 
> Edit; twitch is derp and doesn't seem to retain my broadcasts anymore for some reason. Basically, ~1000 keypresses per minute = need a decent keyboard.


What game?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're right. I *am just really jelly of all you BS master race people* because of how hardcore buckling springs are.


It's okay. We don't hate you.


----------



## neo0031

Simca's replies always brightens my day.


----------



## Jixr

meh, I don't like how they eat desk, BS's make my 27" monitor look tiny


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, I don't like how they eat desk, BS's make my 27" monitor look tiny


You need bigger desk and multi monitors
problem solved


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, I don't like how they eat desk, BS's make my 27" monitor look tiny


EH?! My friend's 22" makes his model M look normal ...


Besides that, anyone against a M13? I'm buying a Model M13 after looking at it. Made by unicomp in 2007


----------



## Jixr

hey are just too bulky for my taste, ( though they feel amazing ) and my desk is huge and I have another 27" monitor ( though i use it at work right now )


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, I don't like how they eat desk, BS's make my 27" monitor look tiny


Get a cute one


----------



## Aparition

Just ordered a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Brown Switches.
...from PCHome... first time buying from a Taiwan site, hope it gets here








This one... Link


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just ordered a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Brown Switches.
> ...from PCHome... first time buying from a Taiwan site, hope it gets here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one... Link


Link's a fail. It takes me to a log-in screen.


----------



## Tmplt

A week ago I got a Cooler Master Ultimate Quickfire with brown switches. Probably one of the worst name for a product I've ever heard. Also got it on sale for about 60$, damn worth the price, having taking one more chance when it comes to buying stuff to my PC. Unfortunately it has red LEDs..

Next purchase: A glorious Ducky Shine III with MX Blues and white LEDs. I love the python on the spacebar


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're right. I can't even imagine needing to bandage my fingers because of how hardcore buckling springs are.


























I put my buckling spring back on my desk, couldnt stay away fro tool long.

Buckling Spring Master Race.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bah, I'm sure you have some pretty good keyboards yourself....perhaps a custom job or two? I prefer the clean and simple looks of stock Ducky, Topre, Keycool, HHKB and the like.


Nope, no custom boards for me yet, just a Filco and a DS3 on the way, maybe somewhere down the line I'll get a custom board, but I'm spending money on other interests at the moment.


----------



## Seredin

Like preparing a personal stash of pointy things with which you might arm the entirety of Albion in the event of a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Wrong forum...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*


What mouse mat is that? i've been wanting a big one, but didin't want to buy the razor one, and couldn't find any simple ones without any graphics or logos all over it.


----------



## Seredin

@Jixr
It's the XTRAC Ripper XXL, and it does have a small logo on it. I just have mine hidden under the coaster


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> A week ago I got a Cooler Master Ultimate Quickfire with brown switches. Probably one of the worst name for a product I've ever heard. Also got it on sale for about 60$, damn worth the price, having taking one more chance when it comes to buying stuff to my PC. Unfortunately it has red LEDs..
> 
> Next purchase: A glorious Ducky Shine III with MX Blues and white LEDs. I love the python on the spacebar


It's actually called Quickfire Ultimate. The shop named it wrongly







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What mouse mat is that? i've been wanting a big one, but didin't want to buy the razor one, and couldn't find any simple ones without any graphics or logos all over it.


You could have a Mionix Sargas 900 as well.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Link's a fail. It takes me to a log-in screen.


try this link.

PCHome DS3


----------



## Jixr

thanks guys, i'll see about picking one up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Like preparing a personal stash of pointy things with which you might arm the entirety of Albion in the event of a zombie apocalypse?


Possibly.

Doesn't help that I've misplaced $600 of them either.


----------



## user18

Why bother with pointy things?

Just buy all the Model Ms you can find


----------



## Paradigm84

I find them interesting, all the different ways they lock up, the different steels they use etc.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I find them interesting, all the different ways they lock up, *the different steels they use* etc.


120% this. Metallurgy is fascinating.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> try this link.
> 
> PCHome DS3


You're gonna love it! I got mine 2 days ago (white led, brown switches), and cannot believe the build quality. It is amazing. Coming from a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, the build quality is night and day. The brown switches feel and sound great, and all the backlighting modes are cool (although pretty novelty-esque). I updated the firmware right away to take advantage of the new multimedia functions. Upgrade was quick, and finished without a hitch.


----------



## Jixr

http://gizmodo.com/you-wont-mind-pocketing-a-business-card-thats-a-worki-1498606304

some mech keyboard press coverage.

Mine is scheduled to come in today, but shipping has not been updated since tuesday so i'm not exactly sure.

I also have some plexi laying around, so I may even attempt to make a little case for it or something.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> You're gonna love it! I got mine 2 days ago (white led, brown switches), and cannot believe the build quality. It is amazing. Coming from a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, the build quality is night and day. The brown switches feel and sound great, and all the backlighting modes are cool (although pretty novelty-esque). I updated the firmware right away to take advantage of the new multimedia functions. Upgrade was quick, and finished without a hitch.


Cheers! I'm excited. So long to wait though


----------



## LDV617

Just want to take a second to comment on how AMAZING it feels to type on membrane and scissor switches all day at work, then come home to feel my Cherry MX Reds







best $55 spent in a very long time (Just upgraded to a SteelSeries Rival, so long time being a couple weeks ^^)


----------



## Paradigm84

I've been busy due to exams, but better late than never, the winner of the Dec '13 KOTM is Badwrench!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just want to take a second to comment on how AMAZING it feels to type on membrane and scissor switches all day at work, then come home to feel my Cherry MX Reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best $55 spent in a very long time (Just upgraded to a SteelSeries Rival, so long time being a couple weeks ^^)


make the second best $55 spent and buy another for work.


----------



## drBlahMan

Since saving money is boring, I'm about to drop about another *$200* for some additional zinc & ABS keycaps to complete my Ducky Zero Bling mod









_Will be posting pics in about a couple of weeks_


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Since saving money is boring, I'm about to drop about another *$200* for some additional zinc & ABS keycaps to complete my Ducky Zero Bling mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Will be posting pics in about a couple of weeks_


Zinc and ABS keycaps for $200, I want to see this @[email protected]

I am still waiting on all my custom keyboard stuff, this is taking so long. At least it isn't GH60 long. I am going to get the 120g gold springs for sure, I will save them for a later build I guess.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been busy due to exams, but better late than never, the winner of the Dec '13 KOTM is Badwrench!


That was definitely the winner. That thing was unique and good looking.


----------



## JayKthnx

Congrats badwrench!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/you-wont-mind-pocketing-a-business-card-thats-a-worki-1498606304
> 
> some mech keyboard press coverage.
> 
> Mine is scheduled to come in today, but shipping has not been updated since tuesday so i'm not exactly sure.
> 
> I also have some plexi laying around, so I may even attempt to make a little case for it or something.


that was hella cool.


----------



## JayKthnx

Mine shipped a few days ago should be here any day might make it a media controller or something. Maybe a quick launcher for a couple programs haven't really decided yet since I bought it on a whim. Lol


----------



## Mysticode

I have finally done it, I got a TTeSports Poseidon. Came with bonus lanyard too (from NCIX)!


----------



## JayKthnx

How's the build quality feel?


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> How's the build quality feel?


It's built like a tank! This is my first mechanical keyboard, but this thing barely has any noticable flex, and is incredibly heavy. Now all I need a wrist rest (ordered a memory foam one from Amazon, $10 can't be beat).

Will have to get used to it's footprint on my desk and how I type on it,. as I am coming off of a Logitech G15.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> It's built like a tank! This is my first mechanical keyboard, but this thing barely has any noticable flex, and is incredibly heavy. Now all I need a wrist rest (ordered a memory foam one from Amazon, $10 can't be beat).
> 
> Will have to get used to it's footprint on my desk and how I type on it,. as I am coming off of a Logitech G15.


you should get used to it pretty quick. I got acusstomed to my buckling spring after about an hour and switching between them and my M17X's built in scissorswitch is instant recognition.


----------



## Mysticode

Well typing for me is very muscle memory. Also getting used to the new arm layout and such









Edit: Loaded up one of the coloured keycaps that came with my old WASD keyswitch sampler


----------



## HPE1000

I am just waiting for my brother to catch the bug, he has his cm storm trigger and over the past couple months he has put a red spacebar on it, he just got some backlit portal modifier keycaps and now he wants a brobot


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Well typing for me is very muscle memory. Also getting used to the new arm layout and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Loaded up one of the coloured keycaps that came with my old WASD keyswitch sampler


It translates pretty quickly. since all keyboards have roughly the same spaces placed for their keys. typing for me is pretty much blind. i havent looked at the keyboard for basic typing in years.
I do however look for some symbols because i have yet to get all of them ingrained.


----------



## Mysticode

Oh noes, now I put a white keycap on my tilde key... It's happening! I blame all of you


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Oh noes, now I put a white keycap on my tilde key... It's happening! I blame all of you


Am i the only one around here who doesnt like all those odd colored keys? call me ocd but i see all those black keys and then BAM weird key..

wat

njwnadawadbwada you're killing me.
Why cant allyall be like HPE and mess with paints >_>


----------



## Mysticode

This is just messing around. I happen to like black/red/white colour combo, so this worked out in the end.


----------



## JayKthnx

Both of my ds3's are pretty laid back on keycaps. I don't really like a ton of colors on my keyboard either. Only one cap set I'm looking to get is really an exception, but it's also themed, and the top of the deck it's going on is going to match.


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah, random keycaps kind of bug me too. Themed sets on the other hand, are a very different story if done well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Anyone else just kinda sit there and mindlessly tap keys...

why is that so satisfying? like ive left my ducky shine unplugged on my bench next to me
I tap 3keys in succession

clickclickclick
clickclickclick
clickclickclick
clickclickclick....


----------



## JayKthnx

I do that with both of my switch samplers pretty often.


----------



## jokrik

I did that with my MX keychain
I put it on for my car key and every time I hanged out with friends or put my hand in the pocket
I tend to click on it (blue switch)

I had to switch it with normal chain since fiancee found it too annoying lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ugh my one complaint with this model m is the angle of the space bar is the same issue i had with my ducky shine, its angle is irritating as hell. and my hand being lifted up because of a hand wrest makes more stress. I love the buckling springs, but my ducky might make a comback because its simply just more comforable.









the keyboard manufacturers need to stop doing that, stop making the spacebar angled so it hurts user's thumbs


----------



## Mysticode

I love you guys lol. Always a good laugh.

I have sample switches with caps shoved into the top rail area of my Logitech G15, it let me get a good feel of mechanical switches, and was great fun to click. I wish a had a green switch to test though!


----------



## lifeskills

Little for Xmas. White Rosewill with white pbt caps from qtan. mx browns


----------



## DaveLT

That is pure elegance.


----------



## Ribozyme

So guys, I've had a ducky shine 3 for a month now but honestly I find the design a bit boring when I am not using the leds in daylight. It is super sturdy and quality feeling but it doesn't look that premium.

Now since I am a SFF guy I am looking into the 60% keyboards. I bumped into the poker ii and man that thing looks sleek. I think it would complement my ncase m1 quite well with the matte black look.

Now I am a heavy gamer it is what I do most with my pc. Are the loss of arrow keys bearable for gaming? Only games I know of them being essential is binding of isaac and skyrim's unmodded UI. The F1-F12 keys are available through the modifier keh right?


----------



## JayKthnx

Treat your ds3 like a 60% for a week and see what you think. If you can go that long without touching anything beyond the modifiers, I imagine you'd be fine with a 60%.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little gift to the girlfriend for Xmas. White Rosewill with white pbt caps from qtan. mx browns


That's classy. I'll consider doing that. Light grey keys + blue font = class.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ugh my one complaint with this model m is the angle of the space bar is the same issue i had with my ducky shine, its angle is irritating as hell. and my hand being lifted up because of a hand wrest makes more stress. I love the buckling springs, but my ducky might make a comback because its simply just more comforable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the keyboard manufacturers need to stop doing that, stop making the spacebar angled so it hurts user's thumbs


Can you flip the spacebar around? Best mod you can do.


----------



## LDV617

Mysticode is that the TT eSports Poseidon ? I was considering getting one of those, how do you like it?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Can you flip the spacebar around? Best mod you can do.


Pretty sure no, at least you couldn't on the Model Ms I've got. The stabilizer rod only connects on one edge of the spacebar, so it only fits in one way.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

This is why 3D printers need to get cheap.


----------



## Seredin

Is Unicomp still the cheapest source for replacement BS keycaps?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is why 3D printers need to get cheap.


What do you mean? They are cheap! Build one yourself for under $300, I don't have the link handy, but it's a project my father has already started. He has been too busy to finish, and it's as ugly as Crocs, but it's supposed to work and print things up to the size of plastic silverware (I think).

A quick google would probably get you more information


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, but that requires effort... Somebody took a Lego Mindstorms set and made their own. I've been meaning to do something with mine but I really don't want to have to learn Java and the included software is incompatible with Windows 7.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That's classy. I'll consider doing that. Light grey keys + blue font = class.
> Can you flip the spacebar around? Best mod you can do.


No, its assymretical, and the stablizer bar. I wish i could flip it.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yeah, but that requires effort... Somebody took a Lego Mindstorms set and made their own. I've been meaning to do something with mine but I really don't want to have to learn Java and the included software is incompatible with Windows 7.


Yea, never learn Java ><

Unless you like to repeat your own code 100x over. Then learn Java!!


----------



## zemco999

Awwww damn. I just cleaned my g710+ again. Feels great. I also flipped the spacebar. Amazing!!

I have one question though. My backspace key is now difficult to press compared to the rest of the keys. Did I put it on wrong or mas the stabilizers?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is why 3D printers need to get cheap.


A sub-$600 desktop 3D scanner that folds into a box http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/10/matterform via Engadget Android


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's more than twice as much as any category of component in my system!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Awwww damn. I just cleaned my g710+ again. Feels great. I also flipped the spacebar. Amazing!!
> 
> I have one question though. My backspace key is now difficult to press compared to the rest of the keys. Did I put it on wrong or mas the stabilizers?


Never figured out why spacebars are oriented like that. That's the first thing I did within like five minutes of getting my QFR.

Only one way to find out.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

For a 3D printer, it's cheap. Outside of building one yourself.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Has anyone seen the Corsair RGB mech KB coming out this 2014? It supposedly has a better mounting system for the leds which help eliminate ESD that helps prolong its life.

The board is great concept, since you can literally choose which color you want on the keyboard. It's also open source, so you can program the lights itself among other things.

click HERE


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Has anyone seen the Corsair RGB mech KB coming out this 2014? It supposedly has a better mounting system for the leds which help eliminate ESD that helps prolong its life.
> 
> The board is great concept, since you can literally choose which color you want on the keyboard. It's also open source, so you can program the lights itself among other things.
> 
> click HERE


Unfortunately you're a bit wrong there, ESD will not kill LEDs. Bad QC will. In fact, the SMD LEDs they're using on it is more susceptible to ESD than previous 3mm LEDs which ... you can't do RGB on.
Corsair being gamerbro stuff, i doubt they will keep it open source for long.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I don't think it's really possible to kill something as big and simple as an LED with simple ESD. It's the photoelectric effect (I'm pretty sure) being awesome, not transistors screwing with your head because quantum mechanics.

EDIT: Also my 200th post in this thread. W00tzorz!!1


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Unfortunately you're a bit wrong there, ESD will not kill LEDs. Bad QC will. In fact, the SMD LEDs they're using on it is more susceptible to ESD than previous 3mm LEDs which ... you can't do RGB on.
> Corsair being gamerbro stuff, i doubt they will keep it open source for long.


Thank you for the correction,I was actually just quoting what Linus and Corsair were saying.

Also, the board uses a digital signage processor from panasonic that drives what they term effectively an led display. The video I linked has more info if anyone cares to take a gander at it.


----------



## JayKthnx

Considering the lowest voltage a human can feel is 2000v, esd is plenty capable of frying any variety of led you would find in 99% of consumer electronics. Thru-mount and smd are equally sucetible to damage.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Considering the lowest voltage a human can feel is 2000v, esd is plenty capable of frying any variety of led you would find in 99% of consumer electronics. Thru-mount and smd are equally sucetible to damage.


As an EE, i find your lack of knowledge a bit disturbing. No they WON'T kill an LED at all. ESD has so little current over a time period (1uS) LEDs can't possibly be killed forward-biased and reverse-biased
Their voltage falls off to 0 within a few uS


----------



## JayKthnx

Why are most LED's class 1esd sensitive devices if they not susceptible to damage from it? Regardless of the amount of uS it takes for the current to pass through, it can still easily shunt current paths, resulting in dimming and/or darkening of the led and can reduce service life if not already destroyed. Yes, you can "fix" most LED's with a little over current to create new paths through the die, but they're still damaged regardless. It's not very likely to happen with a closed up keyboard, but don't just ignore the potential and tell people they're wrong.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Mysticode is that the TT eSports Poseidon ? I was considering getting one of those, how do you like it?


Great so far, it's my first mech keyboard and was around $70 before tax. My only concerns are the smaller windows/function, alt, and ctrl keys.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Why are most LED's class 1esd sensitive devices if they not susceptible to damage from it? Regardless of the amount of uS it takes for the current to pass through, it can still easily shunt current paths, resulting in dimming and/or darkening of the led and can reduce service life if not already destroyed. Yes, you can "fix" most LED's with a little over current to create new paths through the die, but they're still damaged regardless. It's not very likely to happen with a closed up keyboard, but don't just ignore the potential and tell people they're wrong.


Why don't you try zapping a LED? I have NEVER killed a LED by static before. And yes I have over 1000+ LEDs in my room so I obviously tried anything to kill them

Ignore the potential? For real? I'm a EE.


----------



## JayKthnx

You're right. 94% humidity really is conducive to generating a strong static charge. Oh wait, not everyone lives in Singapore. Google LED's ESD damage and educate yourself on real and reproducible facts. I'm done with your blatant disrespect and superiority complex in an off-topic discussion.

I didn't even notice that about your Poseidon. In not a big fan of small ctrl and alt keys like that. Still, it doesn't sound like a bad board for the price.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> You're right. 94% humidity really is conducive to generating a strong static charge. Oh wait, not everyone lives in Singapore. Google LED's ESD damage and educate yourself on real and reproducible facts. I'm done with your blatant disrespect and superiority complex in an off-topic discussion.
> 
> I didn't even notice that about your Poseidon. In not a big fan of small ctrl and alt keys like that. Still, it doesn't sound like a bad board for the price.



What if i told you i built a static generator?


----------



## y2jrock60

The scroll lock switch on my K70 snapped off. The post is completely wedged into the key. I just ordered a replacement switch, but I damaged my LED and need to purchase a new one. I know I need to purchase a 3mm LED, but I was wondering if it needs to meet certain specifications? On a few sites I've found multiple options. I'm looking at this LED http://www.taydaelectronics.com/led-3mm-red-water-clear-ultra-bright.html, will it work?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2jrock60*
> 
> The scroll lock switch on my K70 snapped off. The post is completely wedged into the key. I just ordered a replacement switch, but I damaged my LED and need to purchase a new one. I know I need to purchase a 3mm LED, but I was wondering if it needs to meet certain specifications? On a few sites I've found multiple options. I'm looking at this LED http://www.taydaelectronics.com/led-3mm-red-water-clear-ultra-bright.html, will it work?


Any will do. Just solder them in the correct pole


----------



## Sniping

BroBot sale #1 losers club? I know I'm not the only one....

My email went in 6 seconds late </3


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> BroBot sale #1 losers club? I know I'm not the only one....
> 
> My email went in 6 seconds late </3


Yep, I am about to smash my head into the wall.... He updated his listing with his email so I send my request in, walked away from my computer happy as can be and then I get back and he has then said that any emails before 10 on the dot didn't count.


----------



## Paradigm84

All I want in the world is a steel BroCap.


----------



## neo0031

Well I have decided if I ever get another mechanical keyboard, it'll definitely be a CODE. Perfection incarnate. Helvetica, check. Matte, check. Subtle backlighting, check. Minimal and brandless, check,

I have never seen one so perfect. I finally have a reason to save up for something, and that something is a perfection that will last me though the ages.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I finally have proof that I have a mechanical keyboard!



picture sucks but whatever, I'm sure it gets the point across.


----------



## zemco999

Nice proof


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Any will do. Just solder them in the correct pole


Wouldn't it be essential for the LED's to be rated for the correct voltage as well as to not draw too much current?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Wouldn't it be essential for the LED's to be rated for the correct voltage as well as to not draw too much current?


As long as the color is correct, the board should already have the right resistor unless Corsair is a lazy slump who doesn't even bother with resistors. All LEDs of the same color have more or less the same forward voltage


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> As long as the color is correct, the board should already have the right resistor unless Corsair is a lazy slump who doesn't even bother with resistors. All LEDs of the same color have more or less the same forward voltage


Now that I'm thinking about it I actually think I read about it somewhere (honestly think it was here).
Thanks. I'll try to remember it for the future


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I finally have proof that I have a mechanical keyboard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture sucks but whatever, I'm sure it gets the point across.


Welcome to the QF TK club. May the mechanical keyboard deity bless us in all of our keycap hunting endeavour for the bottom row and one day maybe able to turn off the arrow key LEDs.


----------



## Jixr

sad day, I was polising up my red QFR case and some of the paint decided to chip off.

I think i have too many layers of paint on it.

Oh well.

I'm planning on ordering an acrylic case anyway.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I finally have proof that I have a mechanical keyboard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture sucks but whatever, I'm sure it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the QF TK club. May the mechanical keyboard deity bless us in all of our keycap hunting endeavour for the bottom row and one day maybe able to turn off the arrow key LEDs.
Click to expand...

I turned on all the lights just to show off, that's all.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I turned on all the lights just to show off, that's all.


Not what I meant. Have your lights on all the time by all means. What I'm not happy with the TK is that when you have ALL the LEDs OFF, the arrow keys will stay on no matter what, rendering NUM LOCK LED indicator pointless, as well as another annoying niggle:]


Spoiler: Try this:



Turn all led on > Leave arrow keys functional ie Num Lock Off > Turn brightness to lowest > Turn LED mode to off, NOT WASD/Full mode > Hit Num Lock twice > Arrow keys are at brightest until it is triggered by other modes.



I'm having to leave my WASD on all the time to counter that so that arrow keys aren't blinding me every time I toggle them.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I turned on all the lights just to show off, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I meant. Have your lights on all the time by all means. What I'm not happy with the TK is that when you have ALL the LEDs OFF, the arrow keys will stay on no matter what, rendering NUM LOCK LED indicator pointless, as well as another annoying niggle:]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn all led on > Leave arrow keys functional ie Num Lock Off > Turn brightness to lowest > Turn LED mode to off, NOT WASD/Full mode > Hit Num Lock twice > Arrow keys are at brightest until it is triggered by other modes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having to leave my WASD on all the time to counter that so that arrow keys aren't blinding me every time I toggle them.
Click to expand...

Ooh yeah, I know lol.

I currently have mine pulsing, it works well for me!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, I am about to smash my head into the wall.... He updated his listing with his email so I send my request in, walked away from my computer happy as can be and then I get back and he has then said that any emails before 10 on the dot didn't count.


Well that sucks.....
I managed to re-sent my order in time, did spirit get back to you when you put an order?
I filled in the order form for the springs but he hasn't got back to me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Well that sucks.....
> I managed to re-sent my order in time, did spirit get back to you when you put an order?
> I filled in the order form for the springs but he hasn't got back to me


He told me he will just bundle my springs and stabilizers with the shipping invoice since I already paid for the first invoice. I hope he is done with all this soon, I can't wait to get my keyboard put together


----------



## Jixr

RIP red QFR case.

Had a dude wanting to buy it, so I was cleaning it up, and during some final sanding I must have been put a little bit too much pressure on the case and snapped it.

Easily fixable, but I'd rather just sand down another case and start over than fixing it, sanding it, and re painting everything just to mail out.

I'll come up with some use for it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> RIP red QFR case.
> 
> Had a dude wanting to buy it, so I was cleaning it up, and during some final sanding I must have been put a little bit too much pressure on the case and snapped it.
> 
> Easily fixable, but I'd rather just sand down another case and start over than fixing it, sanding it, and re painting everything just to mail out.
> 
> I'll come up with some use for it


That sucks

Turn it into a christmas tree like mine


----------



## JayKthnx

sorry for your loss jixr.
I think the qfs I bought off gh is coming with an extra top if you'd like to have it. I don't really need an extra laying around. just pay for shipping and it's yours.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> RIP red QFR case.
> 
> Had a dude wanting to buy it, so I was cleaning it up, and during some final sanding I must have been put a little bit too much pressure on the case and snapped it.
> 
> Easily fixable, but I'd rather just sand down another case and start over than fixing it, sanding it, and re painting everything just to mail out.
> 
> I'll come up with some use for it


*oh no!*
well I hope he understands and is patient.


----------



## Jixr

I still have 2 extra cases, so its not that big of a deal ( I bought 4 from the GH sale )

It just kinda sucks.
( though I forgot how nice the stock black top looks with white caps )

though I had never really been that happy with the result from that paint anyway, and that whole board was just a mix of leftover parts I had, I even used some paint I just had laying around instead of the nicer paint that I normally use for plastics like I used on my blue ones.

Though shipping to the buyer would have been about $40 anyway, and I don't think he wanted it that badly. And no money was exchanged, so its just bad luck. I don't really have the time or motivation to re-paint another case just to sell. ( was going to sell him the entire keyboard, but aside from the case, its nothing fancy )

Once my poker 2 gets in, if i'm happy with the acrylic case I bought for it, I'll probably buy a TKL version for my blue QFR I have now. ( in blue ofc )

My problem is with painting, i'm such a perfectionist I end up ruining it when I should have just left it as it was ( story of my life )

Oh well.

What I'll probably do is just glue it back together, paint it with white primer ( easy to sand and get a matt super smooth finish ) and just color it with the box full of sharpies I have laying around.

Though I'm in no rush to do that anytime soon.
( its not completely ruined like my fail of a glow in the dark QFR case was )

and I'll probably remove the switches and steal the red plate from it, my blue case with white caps and red plate looks pretty good togehter ( because America, thats why )


----------



## JayKthnx

anyone know where I can pick up a switch plate for a qfs? would like one that allows for switch modding. been looking to pick up one of wfd's ss plates, but nobody is willing to part with one.


----------



## Jixr

as far as I know there isn't anyone who has any on the market ( new anyway )

afaik, they've always been group buy items for filco's and kmacs ( though i'm sure they would work )

I really don't see the value in them, becuase to install them you need to de-solder and re-solder everything anyway so you might as well just put the switch you want in and be done with it., only worth it if you know you're going to be changing switches again at a later time.


----------



## JayKthnx

more so want it for if I decide I want different springs, when I order my switch tops, etc. also, easier to get the plate anodized ahead of time instead of killing a deck for a week+ waiting for the plate that belongs in there to come back.


----------



## Paradigm84

My Ducky Shine 3 has finally arrived at customs, now just got to pay the import VAT.


----------



## Aparition

My PCHome purchase is still "pending"








I don't think there will be any issues. I just don't want to wait a month.


----------



## Jixr

this is why I hate small vendors. I ordered last monday, and it was not even shipped out until last friday ( suspicioiusly after I emailed him about my tracking information )

just got to hong kong today, so it still needs to fly over. Probably thurs or friday at best. more than likely next week. Been trying all month to get my hands on a poker lol.

Though I should get a few caps in the mail today, and my techkeys pcb card today to play with for awhile.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hey Para
just a quick question, how much did you save importing the Ducky rather than hitting up overclockers or ccl etc?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hey Para
> just a quick question, how much did you save importing the Ducky rather than hitting up overclockers or ccl etc?


Like £5.









I just bought it on impulse.


----------



## BakerMan1971

wow, that certainly is impulse buying








I sometimes think I should start my own shop selling mech keyboards, we don't really have much variety available in the UK
This of course may change as there seems to be a big push on gaming/mechanical keyboards at the moment.


----------



## jokrik

If anyone is interested there is a group buy currently going for butterfly numpad over GH
pictures HERE

its under 150$


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a group buy currently going for butterfly numpad over GH
> pictures HERE
> 
> its under 150$


How does one join the GB, kind of tough to find it in GH.

Than you in advance!









EDIT: Found it! It's being run by Elton5354, the same guy I got my Tai Hao sets from! Sweet!


----------



## BakerMan1971

aye the layout of GH is a little odd but once you get used to it its fine
there seems to be two main threads involved there is the Interest Check forum and then the Group Buy forum which things get moved to once they are ready for the buy, however when you register in interest check you can get notifications via the OP.

For example I should get notifications once the LCARS GB goes live.

It's my first attempt at a GB so hopefully I have the bases properly covered


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> aye the layout of GH is a little odd but once you get used to it its fine
> there seems to be two main threads involved there is the Interest Check forum and then the Group Buy forum which things get moved to once they are ready for the buy, however when you register in interest check you can get notifications via the OP.
> 
> For example I should get notifications once the LCARS GB goes live.
> 
> It's my first attempt at a GB so hopefully I have the bases properly covered


Is this the *GB* you're talking about?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Indeed it is, looking forward to seeing how these look backlit from my keyboard


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm getting the butterfly numpad around the deadline. have to free up funds from bills first. lol

I'm pretty happy with life atm. I bought two of the keycaps I've really been pining for, plus two others that are nifty to have;
black gasmask with red eyes and a keythulu, purple to boot.
additionally, got a black gasmask with green eyes and a purple lion keyng.
also received my techkeys business card board today in the mail, switch stickers are en route, have a lead on an ergodox that isn't assembled yet, and my qfs should be here any day.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a group buy currently going for butterfly numpad over GH
> pictures HERE
> 
> its under 150$


It's nice and all but I really think its too tall, I wish we had a simple, shorter, better angled aluminum numpad (think kmac/vortex without feet angle)

+ I feel like duck really took too much design from the FMJ design #2 case on that thing especially when the acrylic insert isn't on.
_____________________________________________________________________
So, I seem to have guessed right, sprit is invoicing shipping this week. I am going to add stabilizers to the order and gold springs, 120g springs are on my list just because, but what other weight should I get for use later on?

My options are 55g, 60g, 62g, 65g, 68g, 70g, 80g, 100g, and 120g.

I think 62g or 65g, anyone use these spring weights and feel like chiming in?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's nice and all but I really think its too tall, I wish we had a simple, shorter, better angled aluminum numpad (think kmac/vortex without feet angle)
> 
> + I feel like duck really took too much design from the FMJ design #2 case on that thing especially when the acrylic insert isn't on.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> So, I seem to have guessed right, sprit is invoicing shipping this week. I am going to add stabilizers to the order and gold springs, 120g springs are on my list just because, but what other weight should I get for use later on?
> 
> My options are 55g, 60g, 62g, 65g, 68g, 70g, 80g, 100g, and 120g.
> 
> I think 62g or 65g, anyone use these spring weights and feel like chiming in?


My most favourite is either 62g or 67g/68g, but 68g will always be my first choice
I ordered 68g, 100g and 120g plus some other stuff from Spirit too








I might use my brown filco which is laying around still in box to experiment with 120g

the springs isn't that expensive anyway, why not get a few







its limited run


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My most favourite is either 62g or 67g/68g, but 68g will always be my first choice
> I ordered 68g, 100g and 120g plus some other stuff from Spirit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might use my brown filco which is laying around still in box to experiment with 120g
> 
> the springs isn't that expensive anyway, why not get a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its limited run


Yep, I was only going to get the 120g but once I found out they were gold plated I couldn't resist. After all, there was someone who had gold springs they were trading and I asked them if they would consider selling it, they passed but in my head I was telling myself I would pay up to 30 lol. I'll probably put a 120g spring on my mx black poker 2 esc key.

I guess I will do 120g and 62g, I already have some 67g springs in my custom board and plenty left over since it was only a 60% board.


----------



## Jixr

i want some 120g springs, how much are they going for?

( though i'm trying to cut down on spending like this, the little cheap items are killing me )

Though they could make a practically silent keybaord on liniar switches, as I'd imagine they would be very hard to bottom out.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i want some 120g springs, how much are they going for?
> 
> ( though i'm trying to cut down on spending like this, the little cheap items are killing me )


$10, but that is before shipping, no clue what shipping would be like.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i want some 120g springs, how much are they going for?
> 
> ( though i'm trying to cut down on spending like this, the little cheap items are killing me )
> 
> Though they could make a practically silent keybaord on liniar switches, as I'd imagine they would be very hard to bottom out.


I know that feel.

I'm trying to both save up and pay off my credit card.
Previously (albeit only recently) I've been in the bad habit of spending a lot and not saving anything.

Trying to get out of that habit.


----------



## Jixr

Not bad.

Though i'm trying to cut down on all this kinda stuff lol.

After my poker arives and I get it all set up, i'm going to swap the plates in my QFR's and then sell one of them off. and get a acrylic case for my QFR at home.

I only need 3 keyboards, and I might as well make those nice vs having a bunch of ones modded that I don't use.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little gift to the girlfriend for Xmas. White Rosewill with white pbt caps from qtan. mx browns


This looks so good!! I might have to buy one of those Rosewill boards just to do this with!

Also, and sorry if this is a dumb question, I've never modded a keyboard (beyond switching keycaps), but if I wanted to put stiffer springs in one, would I have to desolder the switches, or can you change the springs with the switch still attached?

I really want to put stiffer switches in at least one of my boards, but I've never tried desoldering/soldering before, and I really don't want to kill a nice keyboard just to try it. If not, I'll just have to find a board with MX Greens and try that. I love both MX Browns and Blues, but both feel too light.


----------



## JayKthnx

yes, you will have to desolder them unless you have a board that's pcb mounted switches and doesn't have any plate. really the only plates that allow you to open switches mounted in them are custom made from what I've seen.


----------



## HPE1000

^ The thing I hate about some of this keyboard stuff is that most of the time, you only have one chance to get it, so its either buy it when it's there or never get it lol









The thing with the modded keyboards, I kind of don't like using them because I am scared of damaging them. If I get any more keyboards in the next year they are only going to be unique(non standard layouts), something like ergodox and such. I don't think I will ever own more than one TKL keyboard for whatever reason, if I get rid of my current one it will only be for something similar to an LZ-GH where the board comes in through the bottom of the case, maybe hard to describe, but cases like the vortex and kmac and such sandwich the pcb and plate which results in a seam/line down the whole keyboard.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



KMAC


LZGH


----------



## Jixr

its easy to do, hard to mess it up, but the thing is it just requires tools and time, and the better ( more expensvie ) tools you have the easier it is to do, and if you're keyboard has LED's, that adds even more to the time. Though It can be done with cheaper radioshack irons, ( what i'm using )

I have a keyboard in the mail that i'm spring swapping as soon as it gets in.

assuming you have all the supplies, its probably a 4+ hour job for first timers.

@HPE yeah, but I need to finally get one fixed up and call it 'done' I'm trying to get off the upgrade treadmill of technology. I'm always upgrading my rig and its costing me an arm and a leg. Had to tell myself to not buy a $500 690 yesterday because my 670 is good enough. lol


----------



## Mysticode

So an observation or two about my TTeSports Poseidon, for anyone considering buying one.

1. There are these two rubber rounded pads on the top of the keyboard. One is above between the Esc and F1 key, and the other is above the TTeSports dragon logo on the top right. I have no idea what functional purpose they fulfill, might just be a design choice albeit a weird one as they feel like some heavy duty rubber material.

2. There's only one Windows key, on the left. The right Windows key is instead replaced with a "menu" key, which pretty much imitates a Right click on the window/folder that current has focus. Strange.


----------



## LDV617

1) Very strange, can you take pics?

2) Many keyboards have this button, I assume the keyboard looks l ike this [spacebar][alt][function][Menu][control]???

If so, that's a pretty standard design, the menu button is cool if you do not have a mouse handy (only an issue for IT guys / working on the pc with no mouse)

Glad you like the keyboard though, definitely want to pick one up if I see it on sale.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its easy to do, hard to mess it up, but the thing is it just requires tools and time, and the better ( more expensvie ) tools you have the easier it is to do, and if you're keyboard has LED's, that adds even more to the time. Though It can be done with cheaper radioshack irons, ( what i'm using )
> 
> I have a keyboard in the mail that i'm spring swapping as soon as it gets in.
> 
> assuming you have all the supplies, its probably a 4+ hour job for first timers.
> 
> @HPE yeah, but I need to finally get one fixed up and call it 'done' I'm trying to get off the upgrade treadmill of technology. I'm always upgrading my rig and its costing me an arm and a leg. Had to tell myself to not buy a $500 690 yesterday because my 670 is good enough. lol


I would say its probably a 3 hour job just to open and spring swap the switches(although it really depends on how good they are with taking apart switches and no being too harsh on them), desoldering will take longer than soldering for sure as well. I say 6 hours from start to finish and you will probably wonder why you even did it half way through lol

I know that feel though, I forced myself not to upgrade and I think I am doing pretty good (although my computer upgrades seem to have been replaced by keyboard upgrades







)
I was about to upgrade to haswell, I was that close to getting a 7990 (my 750w psu is proof lol)
It helps that there are no games out that I want to play, I only really play TF2, L4D2 and GTA4 anymore. Once GTA5 comes out on the pc though, my poor wallet.


----------



## Mysticode

This is a photo of the top right rubber "bump" pad. I apologize for the ****ty photo quality, it's taken with my phone.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ylkpgvjo8boo8go/2014-01-13%2010.15.30.jpg


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> yes, you will have to desolder them unless you have a board that's pcb mounted switches and doesn't have any plate. really the only plates that allow you to open switches mounted in them are custom made from what I've seen.


This was what I was thinking, but I thought I would ask. maybe I'll pick up a cheap board down the road and give it a go and see if I can do it. For now, I'll just look for a board with MX Greens to tide me over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its easy to do, hard to mess it up, but the thing is it just requires tools and time, and the better ( more expensvie ) tools you have the easier it is to do, and if you're keyboard has LED's, that adds even more to the time. Though It can be done with cheaper radioshack irons, ( what i'm using )
> 
> I have a keyboard in the mail that i'm spring swapping as soon as it gets in.
> 
> assuming you have all the supplies, its probably a 4+ hour job for first timers.


I don't have anything I would need (soldering iron, desolding pump, solder, etc., but I might start picking up the supplies. I do have a few dead circuit boards laying around the house I could practice desolding and then resolding parts to for practice before I ruin a perfectly good keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> So an observation or two about my TTeSports Poseidon, for anyone considering buying one.
> 
> 1. There are these two rubber rounded pads on the top of the keyboard. One is above between the Esc and F1 key, and the other is above the TTeSports dragon logo on the top right. I have no idea what functional purpose they fulfill, might just be a design choice albeit a weird one as they feel like some heavy duty rubber material.
> 
> 2. There's only one Windows key, on the left. The right Windows key is instead replaced with a "menu" key, which pretty much imitates a Right click on the window/folder that current has focus. Strange.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> This is a photo of the top right rubber "bump" pad. I apologize for the ****ty photo quality, it's taken with my phone.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ylkpgvjo8boo8go/2014-01-13%2010.15.30.jpg


I assume its so you don't bump something with it while moving it around and damaging the keyboard or the item you hit.

Or maybe for storing the keyboard on that side of it, not sure if it balances like that though, since I don't have that keyboard.


----------



## Mysticode

So it's shoulder pads?









I just tried putting the keyboard up vertically on those pads, to see if it would stand, and it did with no problem at all. It's of course wobbly and the USB cable get in the way, so I can't imagine this was a design choice for storing it vertically.

I'd love to pick the mind of whoever designed this keyboard, very interesting.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> So it's shoulder pads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried putting the keyboard up vertically on those pads, to see if it would stand, and it did with no problem at all. It's of course wobbly and the USB cable get in the way, so I can't imagine this was a design choice for storing it vertically.
> 
> I'd love to pick the mind of whoever designed this keyboard, very interesting.


I guess it doesn't really make much sense then









There has to be a reason.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess it doesn't really make much sense then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be a reason.


I'm going to go with "because they could", final answer.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> or take a page from razor, alienware, etc.
> "its pro level gaming gear"


"The rubber grips on the back of the keyboard make adjusting your keyboard in the heat of battle an ease"

Edit: 6000th post


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> - because racecar


That's one I've never heard before.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> "The rubber grips on the back of the keyboard make adjusting your keyboard in the heat of battle an ease"
> 
> Edit: 6000th post


6000th post well spent.


----------



## Jixr

wahoo!

I got my new keycaps in and the techkeys pcb card.

i'll upload pics soon.

Though i'm kinda upset, the keys I ordered are different from the last batch they had ( thick PBT vs the new thin pbt ) and they updated their site after i had ordered to tell they were now different. not too happy about paying $15 for something I wouldn't have ordered otherwise.


----------



## Seredin

Awwww yeah bolt mod done! I can feel a real difference. Almost half the grommets were missing from what I could tell when I opened it up. I also took some caps from the RJ-45 boards and swapped them onto my SSK, because unique!



Having words on the left shift key bother me, but the shift on the RJ-45 boards were too small. Also the F4 button not having text on the front








I'm working on getting another blank keycap or two, so that "a" won't be there for long methinks.

Next up is experimenting with dyes on the RJ-45 boards I gutted!


----------



## Jixr

Horray!

Techkeys Business Card!

kinda neat. Really well made, and is a nice thick double sided PCB. It really is a high quality product.

I have not really bothered to try to program it yet.

but its a neat toy.


----------



## JayKthnx

All the current info on programming it is in techkeys' vendor forum. Still need to get some switches for mine. Been busy with so many other projects. LolLol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray!
> 
> Techkeys Business Card!
> 
> kinda neat. Really well made, and is a nice thick double sided PCB. It really is a high quality product.
> 
> I have not really bothered to try to program it yet.
> 
> but its a neat toy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow I actually want one now!


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, ill read up on it and see what I can do with it.

my poker 2 is supposed to come in tomorrow, and I really really hope it does.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That TechKeys business card thingy actually does look quite tempting....


----------



## JayKthnx

just got my qfs and immediately opened it up to be nosey. mother of god there is a lot of flux left on the pcb. looks terrible. shame on you, cooler master.








it's likely organic no-clean flux, but it still looks ugly imo.
on the plus side, I just have to wait for my soldapult to come in from the learn to solder gb and get myself a utkl plate so I can start modding this guy.









edit:



one of us. one of us.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Only issue I've had with my CoolerMaster QuickFire Stealth so far is that the backspace key doesn't click, and it sits slightly lower than the keys next to it... So need to get a full size version of this keyboard at some point too ^_^


----------



## JayKthnx

that's pretty strange. mine sits level with the rest of row 1. sounds almost like your switch is jammed internally.


----------



## Simca

The smell of regret.


----------



## Arizonian

Not sure if its been brought up or not....NZXT Launches Shine 3 Mechanical Keyboards

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nzxt_launches_shine_3_mechanical_keyboards.html
Quote:


> NZXT is happy to announce its collaboration with Ducky Channel to create the extremely limited edition NZXT Shine 3 Mechanical Keyboard. Available in black/white and black/red flavors, the keyboard features Cherry MX Red switches and an abundance of LED backlighting capabilities.


----------



## BakerMan1971

NZXT & Ducky hmmmm. shame there is limited choice there, may as well go straight for the ducky of choice


----------



## JayKthnx

Want it, but not with reds. *shakes fist*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> that's pretty strange. mine sits level with the rest of row 1. sounds almost like your switch is jammed internally.


Looks like that could be it - pulled the backspace keycap (well, as much as I could since the stabilizer didn't want to let go) and the switch isn't level with the casing like the rest of the switches. Interesting part is it still works perfectly fine, it just doesn't feel the same (feels a tad lighter, and of course, no clicky).. Stuck switches easy enough to fix, or is that more of an RMA thing?


----------



## twerk

Getting my Ducky Shine 3 YotS anodised soon! Ducky have agreed to send me a spare aluminium case, for a small fee and a lot of begging









Still need to sort out where I'm going to get it done. AFC seems to be the cheapest place but it's 4 hours away from me.

Stay tuned!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I keep swapping between my ducky and model M. Today is a ducky day









anyone else swap out keyboards? or am i just a weirdo?
imma put 10$ on me being weird. lol


----------



## BakerMan1971

Actually Fran, I would swap if I had more boards, in my case I have the PLU ML-87 at work and the Keycool 87II at home


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I keep swapping between my ducky and model M. Today is a ducky day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else swap out keyboards? or am i just a weirdo?
> imma put 10$ on me being weird. lol


not everyday though...


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> not everyday though...


This. Maybe once a week, maybe longer.

Oh, I got some caps from Nubbinator - so awesome!


On my Pure:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I keep swapping between my ducky and model M. Today is a ducky day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else swap out keyboards? or am i just a weirdo?
> imma put 10$ on me being weird. lol


No, I swap between my Ducky Shine Zero and my QFS depending on what I'm doing (so sometimes multiple times a day). If I'm doing work, I prefer the DSZ because it has the num pad, but for everything else, I prefer the QFS, I just like the smaller foot print and even though they are both MX Blues, the QFS feels better...and I love the orange and black color scheme...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I keep swapping between my ducky and model M. Today is a ducky day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else swap out keyboards? or am i just a weirdo?
> imma put 10$ on me being weird. lol


I use my filco all day and then use my poker at night when I am gaming, only other keyboard I could swap to right now is the model m, but it's just too big at times and my computer needs restarted when I do so since it's ps/2.


----------



## WonderMutt

I'm looking for a kb with MX Greens, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## pez

Played with some browns on a G710+ in Best Buy the other day. Of course it wasn't connected to anything, but I definitely like the feel of browns. I'm thinking my 60% will be a MX Brown board. Also, thinking about getting some o-rings for my Razer. The G710+ had them already on so I switched a few (don't worry I switched 'em back) between the display of the G710+ and BWU. Needless to say I really liked them. That being said; I've seen specialized o-rings from some of these specialty sites for near $20. Meanwhile the Logitech ones look like the $8 pack I found on Amazon. Any qualms with standard o-rings from Amazon?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm looking for a kb with MX Greens, what would you guys recommend?


Shine 3 comes in MX Greens, the WASD V2 Code will also be in MX Greens when it comes back.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Played with some browns on a G710+ in Best Buy the other day. Of course it wasn't connected to anything, but I definitely like the feel of browns. I'm thinking my 60% will be a MX Brown board. Also, thinking about getting some o-rings for my Razer. The G710+ had them already on so I switched a few (don't worry I switched 'em back) between the display of the G710+ and BWU. Needless to say I really liked them. That being said; I've seen specialized o-rings from some of these specialty sites for near $20. Meanwhile the Logitech ones look like the $8 pack I found on Amazon. Any qualms with standard o-rings from Amazon?


I use THESE from Amazon and I love they way they feel. They are the same ones WASD used to sell a 50A o-ring for $18.00. I've got them on both my QFP and my QFS (MX Browns and MX Blues respectively) and they feel great on both, and they bring the noise level down quite a bit, since I tend to bottom out on everything that I type on. Also, they make the keys feel a bit softer when you bottom out, so my finger tips don't start hurting.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I use THESE from Amazon and I love they way they feel. They are the same ones WASD used to sell a 50A o-ring for $18.00. I've got them on both my QFP and my QFS (MX Browns and MX Blues respectively) and they feel great on both, and they bring the noise level down quite a bit, since I tend to bottom out on everything that I type on. Also, they make the keys feel a bit softer when you bottom out, so my finger tips don't start hurting.


Yup, those are the exact ones I'm referring to. I figured there was no real discernible difference outside of thickness. Thanks for the input







.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Shine 3 comes in MX Greens, the WASD V2 Code will also be in MX Greens when it comes back.


I was considering the Shine 3, I have a Shine 3 now with white LEDs and MX Blues that is brand new (I haven't even used it yet), that I will probably sell, I don't know if I like the whole dragon space bar, but I could always change it out. I was also looking at the QF XT Stealth, or just the QF XT and changing the keycaps, but I'm not sure, I just wanted to see what you all thought.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yup, those are the exact ones I'm referring to. I figured there was no real discernible difference outside of thickness. Thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No prob, glad I could help!









EDIT:
The 50A is going to be slightly harder, but I think the 40A would be too soft, at least for my liking.


----------



## Jixr

the XT is pretty sweet, obviously no LED's but overall a pretty solid board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I was considering the Shine 3, I have a Shine 3 now with white LEDs and MX Blues that is brand new (I haven't even used it yet), that I will probably sell, I don't know if I like the whole dragon space bar, but I could always change it out. I was also looking at the QF XT Stealth, or just the QF XT and changing the keycaps, but I'm not sure, I just wanted to see what you all thought.


Either XT would be good aswell, it just depends if you want backlighting or not.


----------



## JayKthnx

there is an alternate spacebar packaged with the ds3 that doesn't have the snake all over it. just fyi

edit:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the XT is pretty sweet, obviously no LED's but overall a pretty solid board.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Either XT would be good aswell, it just depends if you want backlighting or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming that, I'm leaning toward the XT, now I just need to decide if it is worth the additional $24.00 it would cost me to get the Stealth or if I should just get the regular one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> there is an alternate spacebar packaged with the ds3 that doesn't have the snake all over it. just fyi
> 
> edit:


That's odd, I got a DS3 as a replacement for an RMAed DS2, I opened it up and tested out the LEDs (in demo mode with the dip switch), but mine didn't have an alternative space bar...


----------



## JayKthnx

I can send you one of mine if you'd like. I have 2 ds3's and one is going to keep the snake spacebar pretty much always.as far as the xt goes, do you plan to ever change out the caps for a full set? if yes, save yourself the $24 and get a nice lunch instead.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I can send you one of mine if you'd like. I have 2 ds3's and one is going to keep the snake spacebar pretty much always.as far as the xt goes, do you plan to ever change out the caps for a full set? if yes, save yourself the $24 and get a nice lunch instead.


I might take you up on that offer, I'm just waiting to see if I want to keep the DS3 I have or sell it. I should know in the next week or two, depends on another factor. If I do keep it, maybe we can work out a deal where I can buy it off you, but I don't want to do that if I'm going to sell the board.

As for the XT, if I get the stealth, I'd probably keep the keycaps, if I go for the regular one, I'll probably change them out (so it would end up being more expensive), so I just need to make up my mind, the all black stealth look or a custom orange, white, blue or green board. I don't know, I need to ponder on the subject and make a decision.


----------



## Jixr

having both regular cooler master caps and the stealth caps, if you don't plan on chaning the caps, I would go with the steatlh. the regular top prints are pad printed ( well, the stealth ones are too ) but you can deffinately feel the printing with your fingers when typing. its something I really didn't like and bothered me a bit. But that $25 is also about half way to a set of nice pbt caps if you do see yourself upgrading later on.

Fun fact: they actually change the info on the device information on the stealth editions. My computer recognizes the "quick fire rapid keyboard" but finds the stealth one as "side print" i didn't think they would go to that much trouble when its just a cosmetic difference.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> having both regular cooler master caps and the stealth caps, if you don't plan on chaning the caps, I would go with the steatlh. the regular top prints are pad printed ( well, the stealth ones are too ) but you can deffinately feel the printing with your fingers when typing. its something I really didn't like and bothered me a bit. But that $25 is also about half way to a set of nice pbt caps if you do see yourself upgrading later on.
> 
> Fun fact: they actually change the info on the device information on the stealth editions. My computer recognizes the "quick fire rapid keyboard" but finds the stealth one as "side print" i didn't think they would go to that much trouble when its just a cosmetic difference.


Do you know if the keycaps on the XT are the same as the ones on the QF Pro? I'm currently typing on a QF Pro at work and the stock keycaps on it are fine, not great, but not bad, I've lived with them for this long and haven't felt the need to change them.


----------



## Jixr

yes same material, though the font slightly changes on some of the media keys, slightly less gamery looking. ( for the better in my opinion )


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes same material, though the font slightly changes on some of the media keys, slightly less gamery looking. ( for the better in my opinion )


Yeah, I don't like the looks of the QF Pro caps, especially since it is the keyboard I have here at work. At some point I plan on changing these out, but as of yet I just can't justify the cost.

As for the feel, I know what you mean about being able to feel the letters, but it is so slight that I never notice it unless I'm thinking about it.

EDIT:

I just looked at the caps on the XT, and they look a lot better than the QF Pro, they don't have the stupid QF logo on the space bar and the QF symbol on the Win keys. Also, the XT uses the more traditional bottom row layout, so the keys would be easier to switch than those on the Pro. I still haven't found a set that would fit the bottom row on the Pro, which is probably why I haven't changed them yet.


----------



## JayKthnx

I just touched the print on my qfs caps and that's really terrible printing. lol. I'd hate that on the caps. still say save the $24 for a keyset if you plan to change them though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I just touched the print on my qfs caps and that's really terrible printing. lol. I'd hate that on the caps. still say save the $24 for a keyset if you plan to change them though.


I can't use stock keycaps, I literally can't. I always end up sitting there rubbing at them because the surface isn't even. I replaced my qfr keycaps days after I got them and I didn't use my pokers keycaps either, even though they are nice, I can feel the writing.

I say the black tai hao keycaps are easily the best bang for your buck budget keycaps, I don't have a set though, I dislike the blank modifier keys on the bottom. I would rather they be wrong than just be blank.

I suppose they make amazing alphas though, just get different modifiers.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I just touched the print on my qfs caps and that's really terrible printing. lol. I'd hate that on the caps. still say save the $24 for a keyset if you plan to change them though.


I'll have to feel them on my QFS when I get home to see what they feel like...

OK, I think I know what I'm going to do (I just need to bring myself to pull the trigger)...I have a $50 Amazon gift card, I can order the XT from Amazon, get it for $70 out of pocket, then turn around and order a set a stealth white keycaps from eBay for $50 and be out just $120 total. And if I sell my DS3 first, I won't be out anything...

OK, going to post the DS3 later today and see if I can move it.


----------



## JayKthnx

I've swapped the modifiers on my white/brown ds3....

...for a purple ds2 set

edit:

submitted my additional boards, para


Spoiler: ignore this


----------



## geogga

So what are everyone's thoughts on CM's cherry keycap compatible topre switches?

Also, I found a KMAC DIY thread but being a noob I still don't get how to build a keyboard, any keyboard.

I know that you need a case, a PCB, a plate, diodes (if it isn't already soldered to the PCB), switches and keycaps.
But I don't know the process?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> So what are everyone's thoughts on CM's cherry keycap compatible topre switches?


It's a good idea, as long as they actually build a quality product. I almost feel like they should put no branding on it at all though -_-

Like hyundai making their flagship cars but not putting their name on it anywhere


----------



## Jixr

Those front print caps are nice. I have a set myself. ( two sets actually )

no complaints from them. ( though they show dirt easly and need to be cleaned often )


here is my set.

and I'm not too fond of the stock poker 2 caps, but until I learn the layout I'll need the stock caps for the modifier stuff.
Though i'm excited bout the thick caps though.

Depending on how i like it will depend on if I put caps on it.
Though ( haters gonna hate ) i'm really considering a rainbow set.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Those front print caps are nice. I have a set myself. ( two sets actually )
> 
> no complaints from them.
> 
> 
> here is my set.
> 
> and I'm not too fond of the stock poker 2 caps, but until I learn the layout I'll need the stock caps for the modifier stuff.
> Though i'm excited bout the thick caps though.
> 
> Depending on how i like it will depend on if I put caps on it.
> Though ( haters gonna hate ) i'm really considering a rainbow set.


I have always liked the purple/blue rainbow set honestly. So did your poker come in yet or are you still waiting?


----------



## Jixr

and I probably won't buy the new topre CM, its going to add up to be an expensive keyboard. basically whatever the unit cost will be, then cost for a keycap set, and that would easily be a $200+ keyboard.

And honestly, While i feel like the build quality of the XT/QFR is great for their low cost, assuming they are going to use the same cases for the Topre, I thinky they would feel a bit cheap for the product.

I'm more leaning towards a Kmac for my next build really for the price, its not that bad of a deal.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Since saving money is boring, I'm about to drop about another *$200* for some additional zinc & ABS keycaps to complete my Ducky Zero Bling mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Will be posting pics in about a couple of weeks_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinc and ABS keycaps for $200, I want to see this @[email protected]
> 
> I am still waiting on all my custom keyboard stuff, this is taking so long. At least it isn't GH60 long. I am going to get the 120g gold springs for sure, I will save them for a later build I guess.
Click to expand...

_Since you're curious, here's a preview of some "*bling*" keycaps on the way_







...









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/AluminumZincKeycaps_zps23f5c10a.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and I probably won't buy the new topre CM, its going to add up to be an expensive keyboard. basically whatever the unit cost will be, then cost for a keycap set, and that would easily be a $200+ keyboard.
> 
> And honestly, While i feel like the build quality of the XT/QFR is great for their low cost, assuming they are going to use the same cases for the Topre, I thinky they would feel a bit cheap for the product.
> 
> I'm more leaning towards a Kmac for my next build really for the price, its not that bad of a deal.


KMAC is an ok deal, like I said before though, the seam is kind of my gripe for the price point. The lz gh cost 70 dollars less and had a way better design imo. I will either buy a used one off someone sometime or wait for another similar board in the future to replace my filco.

That might be the one group buy I seriously hate myself for missing out on, but I wasn't into keyboards when it was going on.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> did your poker come in yet or are you still waiting?


its currently out for delivery, but is being delivered by DHL shipping, and I've never dealt with them before, UPS always drops things off at my apartment office, amazon packages are always left at my door, I just hope they don't require a signature and decide to come back tomorrow.

I got an email from DHL yesterday saying to leave a note on the door with your tracking number and signature if you were not going to be home, but this morning it showed the package out in Chicago so I didn't bother putting the note on my door. all the unwanted kids that roam my apartment have been known to take packages left on door ways. and a note saying i'm not home is obviously asking to be stolen.

Though I do like the seamless cases, I'm not going to go out of my way to get one over a half and half one. and depending on the quality of my acrylic case i have with my poker ( either green or blue, not sure exactly what color i'm getting lol ) i may just order the TKL version too.


----------



## LDV617

Those CS themed caps


----------



## sotorious

I am debating if i should go with a ducky shine 3 or a Max keyboard X8, if you guys had to choose between the 2 which would you pick? I heard some keys getting stuck on the MAX while playing a game keeps a constant movement.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> I am debating if i should go with a ducky shine 3 or a Max keyboard X8, if you guys had to choose between the 2 which would you pick? I heard some keys getting stuck on the MAX while playing a game keeps a constant movement.


I'd get the ducky, if it was a tkl board though I would choose the max keyboard blackbird since it has doubleshot backlit keyacps and it has good styling imo.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'd get the ducky, if it was a tkl board though I would choose the max keyboard blackbird since it has doubleshot backlit keyacps and it has good styling imo.


so you are saying overall ducky. Is it because it is better built?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I keep swapping between my ducky and model M. Today is a ducky day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else swap out keyboards? or am i just a weirdo?
> imma put 10$ on me being weird. lol


I have my QFR and my Nighthawk hooked up to my main rig. I use the Nighthawk for games, and the QFR for typing.

I also pull the QFR off to use with my laptop at times.


----------



## LDV617

From what I have heard from Ducky, they make the best product at the best price. If you want Ducky quality from Corsair / Razer, you will spend +$50


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'd get the ducky, if it was a tkl board though I would choose the max keyboard blackbird since it has doubleshot backlit keyacps and it has good styling imo.


made a double post by mistake. Yea i just fell in love with the brown switches. I currently have a filco with blue switches.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I have my QFR and my Nighthawk hooked up to my main rig. I use the Nighthawk for games, and the QFR for typing.
> 
> I also pull the QFR off to use with my laptop at times.


Blues for typing and sometimes gaming, Blacks for gaming and rarely typing.


----------



## user18

I actually chose to get the x8 over the DS2, but I'd probably have it down to a coin flip for the x8 vs the DS3


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> From what I have heard from Ducky, they make the best product at the best price. If you want Ducky quality from Corsair / Razer, you will spend +$50











this confuses me?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> so you are saying overall ducky. Is it because it is better built?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> made a double post by mistake. Yea i just fell in love with the brown switches. I currently have a filco with blue switches.


A ducky isn't going to be filco quality, but if you want backlighting ducky is usually the best way to go about it.

The maxkeyboards x8 doesn't have their doubleshot keycaps on them so I would choose the ducky.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A ducky isn't going to be filco quality, but if you want backlighting ducky is usually the best way to go about it.
> 
> The maxkeyboards x8 doesn't have their doubleshot keycaps on them so I would choose the ducky.


Might be a dumb question but what is a doubleshot keycaps, is it the imprint?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Might be a dumb question but what is a doubleshot keycaps, is it the imprint?


It means they use two colors of plastic, one for the base key, and another for the lettering. This makes the lettering almost impossible to wear off.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Might be a dumb question but what is a doubleshot keycaps, is it the imprint?


Pretty much the highest quality way of producing keycaps, the writing and the outside color are made from two different "shots" of plastic. The first shot is the writing on the keycaps, and then the second shot is the rest of the keycap, the main color I guess you could say.

Here is a picture of a half way doubleshot keycap, just to show the process.


Standard backlit keycaps are of much lower quality (pretty much a clear keycap painted black and the coated in a uv coating for protection)

There are various ways of making keycaps, double shot is probably the best, up there with dye sublimation.


----------



## sotorious

Got it, the so Ducky is the best one you are going to for backlight key cap quality
but does not compare to a filco build quality?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Got it, the so Ducky is the best one you are going to for backlight key cap quality
> but does not compare to a filco build quality?


Filco build quality is better, but if you want backlighting then the ducky is great for that. Ducky does NOT use double shot keycaps, I want to make that clear. I was saying that if you were interested in the maxkeyboards *blackbird* that it would have double shot keycaps.

I am not by any means saying duckys build quality is bad though.


----------



## geogga

Hmm! I had a LTT pole where I was asking that same exact question. Results? Ducky by a landslide.
But i would like to try both.
Ducky is your choice mostly if you want crazy extreme lighting modes, which I find majority of it useless.


----------



## Jixr

Boo! just got a call from the delivery guy, no poker 2 for me today.


----------



## sotorious

I like the quality of the filco and sturdy as hell, back lighting would be nice, but it really is not that big of a deal to me. I may go with the ducky, if i end up do getting a new keyboard, only thing about the max is the have it on amazon with prime


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> . I was saying that if you were interested in the maxkeyboards nighthawk that it would have double shot keycaps..


It does not.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> It does not.


*OOPS*

I meant blackbird, sorry!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *OOPS*
> 
> I meant blackbird, sorry!


I just pulled one of the caps off of my QFR (that's where the nighthawk caps are now) and stared at the back of it for a moment. It didn't _look_ like doubleshot







I wish.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Those CS themed caps


Agreed.


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0005.jpg.html

picked me up a K70 from best buy tonight!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I just discovered that my ducky has a mode where it only lights up the keys if you click them....


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Video. Now. I don't care about backlighting but that sounds awesome. It's a light trail of text.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I just discovered that my ducky has a mode where it only lights up the keys if you click them....


You're such a noob! Everyone knows Duckies have that LED mode. In the DS3 they just released a new firmware that makes the light up time last longer than it did before. Maybe the DS2 got that update as well.


----------



## geogga

I just discovered that F-11 and F-12 enable WASD cluster LED and arrow keys LED respectively...I was reading on it and discovered it was part of the new software update that I downloaded in attempts to fix a problem but it turned out to be my slightly loose connector.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're such a noob!


... im not sure if i should laugh for just sit in awe that something actually like said that phrase.

Also isnt there a mode on a shine 2 where i can press a button and it will light up just those keys?

i want to light up S H Y V A N for shyvana


----------



## Simca

I know the DS3 has 2 custom profiles you can set whatever keys you want to be backlit on. I'm pretty sure the DS2 has that as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> I just discovered that F-11 and F-12 enable WASD cluster LED and arrow keys LED respectively...I was reading on it and discovered it was part of the new software update that I downloaded in attempts to fix a problem but it turned out to be my slightly loose connector.
> 
> These are the custom profiles you're activating. You can record which keys are on by FN+PRTSC (Record 1) or Pause (Record 2)


----------



## JayKthnx

Reactive lighting was kind of the cornerstone of the ds3 add campaign, even though it was originally released with the ds2 in 2012. Also, ducky is in a quiet pissing contest with cm and corsair since both of them are slowly releasing pretty much the same mode under different names in an attempt to make them sound original, unique, groundbreaking, etc.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think my gf's random iOne or some other old off-brand backlit mech does the light on keypress thing too. It's kind of neat for a bit, but not very useful.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have reactive lighting set on my brown/white ds3, and I have the single row ripple mode set on my blue/blue ds3. I don't know why, but I like to see the led's going nutty out of the corner of my eye while I type.


----------



## Simca

Pulse, Reactive Wave, Solid, Reactive, Wave are the most used modes for me in that order.


----------



## JayKthnx

my wrist rest from noko came in. ****'s so cash. definitely recommend picking one up from him if you have the money to spare. will post pictures after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> my wrist rest from noko came in. ****'s so cash. definitely recommend picking one up from him if you have the money to spare. will post pictures after I get home from work tonight.


I saw those, can't wait to see pictures. What color did you choose? Any special design on it?


----------



## Seredin

>In the Year of Our Lord Two Thousand and Fourteen
>using light-emitting diodes
I seriously hope you guys don't do this.


----------



## JayKthnx

I picked up her sanctuary test run one.
it was half off since she was experimenting, and I loved the design too much to pass it up.
her pictures of it are here.

edit:



please excuse the messy desk. projects, laziness, etc.

corrected. thanks nub.


----------



## nubbinator

They are quite nice. if I didn't already have my wood wrist wrests that I love, I'd be incredibly tempted by one. Then again, I love playing, so I may just try to make one myself and see how horribly I fail.

And, BTW, they're a she, not a he.


----------



## jokrik

Don't you all find leather wrist rest make your palm sweaty?
Thats why I changed to marble wrist rest, so cooling...


----------



## JayKthnx

I keep my room pretty cold since I have two systems folding pretty much 24/7, so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## geogga

No No I think it's new with the update:


PS @Jokrik @nubbinator how do you like wood wrist rests compared to leather and gel ones? I'm getting a wood from the beast and people have been telling me to get a leather or gel one because of comfort and how wood will give you carpal tunnel syndrome faster or give you a better chance of it


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> No No I think it's new with the update:
> 
> 
> PS @Jokrik @nubbinator how do you like wood wrist rests compared to leather and gel ones? I'm getting a wood from the beast and people have been telling me to get a leather or gel one because of comfort and how wood will give you carpal tunnel syndrome faster or give you a better chance of it


I have a ducky wrist rest, my palm sweats when I use it even in an air con room
so decided to get the marble wrist rest from diatech, it feels so solid, luxurious and so cooling....

I havent give wood a try, since I dont like wood-like material in the first place


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> No No I think it's new with the update:
> 
> 
> PS @Jokrik @nubbinator how do you like wood wrist rests compared to leather and gel ones? I'm getting a wood from the beast and people have been telling me to get a leather or gel one because of comfort and how wood will give you carpal tunnel syndrome faster or give you a better chance of it


The_Beast seals his in polyurethane, so your palms will likely get sweaty when using it. I prefer to finish mine in oil or Danish oil and sometimes wax on top of that, which gives it a nicer feeling, but less durable finish. It's also far less prone to causing your hands to sweat.

I actually prefer my wood wrist rests I've made to the Grifitii gel one I had before. That bit about carpal tunnel is BS supposition. Any wrist rest can accelerate the risk of carpal tunnel if used wrong, regardless of the material its made out of. I know plenty of people who have used the gel rests and still developed carpal tunnel. In fact, the leather ones could actually accelerate it quicker since they're lower than the case, causing your wrists to be bent at a more extreme angle (instead of resting flat) if you actually rest your wrists on it while you're typing. That said, if you're actually resting your wrists on the rest, you're using it wrong. You should only be resting the heels of the palms of you hand on it and, even then, it should only be at rest or when you're not doing heavy typing (like in gaming). if you're typing, your wrists should be floating above so that your hands aren't in contact with anything but the key caps as you type.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I use my filco all day and then use my poker at night when I am gaming, only other keyboard I could swap to right now is the model m, but it's just too big at times and my computer needs restarted when I do so since it's ps/2.


See, someone else said this too--you need to restart to use PS/2.

I've never had to. Is it because I'm using a USB keyboard into a PS/2 adapter? Or why?
My Filco is always plugged in PS/2, and it's come unplugged several times. I just plug it back in and type away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have always liked the purple/blue rainbow set honestly. So did your poker come in yet or are you still waiting?


I've always liked the look of those rainbow sets too.
Never thought I would, but they look dope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Boo! just got a call from the delivery guy, no poker 2 for me today.


Yeah, I hate that!
I had a package come in with duty needing to be paid, so I had to ask my landlady nicely to sign for it and pay the customs, gave her the cash to pay for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0005.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> picked me up a K70 from best buy tonight!


Props on the avatar








Stone is an awesome brewery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I picked up her sanctuary test run one.
> it was half off since she was experimenting, and I loved the design too much to pass it up.
> her pictures of it are here.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse the messy desk. projects, laziness, etc.
> 
> corrected. thanks nub.


Dude, that's awesome!

I don't think the demon on the side is my kind of thing, but I like it otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The_Beast seals his in polyurethane, so your palms will likely get sweaty when using it. I prefer to finish mine in oil or Danish oil and sometimes wax on top of that, which gives it a nicer feeling, but less durable finish. It's also far less prone to causing your hands to sweat.
> 
> I actually prefer my wood wrist rests I've made to the Grifitii gel one I had before. That bit about carpal tunnel is BS supposition. Any wrist rest can accelerate the risk of carpal tunnel if used wrong, regardless of the material its made out of. I know plenty of people who have used the gel rests and still developed carpal tunnel. In fact, the leather ones could actually accelerate it quicker since they're lower than the case, causing your wrists to be bent at a more extreme angle (instead of resting flat) if you actually rest your wrists on it while you're typing. That said, if you're actually resting your wrists on the rest, you're using it wrong. You should only be resting the heels of the palms of you hand on it and, even then, it should only be at rest or when you're not doing heavy typing (like in gaming). if you're typing, your wrists should be floating above so that your hands aren't in contact with anything but the key caps as you type.


That is the correct way to type, but most people with wrist rests don't do that


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Don't you all find leather wrist rest make your palm sweaty?
> Thats why I changed to marble wrist rest, so cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I have a ducky wrist rest, my palm sweats when I use it even in an air con room
> so decided to get the marble wrist rest from diatech, it feels so solid, luxurious and so cooling....
> 
> I havent give wood a try, since I dont like wood-like material in the first place
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can you guys post a link to where I can buy a marble wrist rest? I'd love to get one (because of the whole cooling factor), but I've never been able to locate one. I've been thinking, my parents have a huge piece of left over granite from when they redid their counter tops, nice black and silver marbling too it, would look great on a desk, I wonder if I could figure out how to cut a really thick wrist rest out of it...

Also, I have another question for you all...I bought a Model M keyboard a few weeks ago, and I tested it with my desktop (which has a PS2 connection on the MB), but when I try to use it with my laptop (through a PS2 to USB adaper), I get an error that says something like "Unsupported USB device." Is there any way I can make this work? My desktop will be down for a few weeks, and I'm using my laptop as my primary computer and I would love to use the Model M with it, but it is just irritating that it won't work.


----------



## geogga

Thanks both of you for your opinions and reassurance. I must agree on the carpal syndrome stuff. But people didn't agree with me so I was a bit worried. My hands rest a bit heavily on my desk because my ducky is much higher than my previous membrane keyboard so my wrist is even more angled and dependent. With the wrist rest my wrist will be aligned or on level with the keyboard.
Regarding the sweating, I have a glass covered desk and after each ought, I clean it with a wet bounty and don't find much sweat spots so I think I'm good.
Before I asked you two fellows, I was researching about carpal tunnel and used my moms recommended and trusty Webmd. As you said, any wrist can cause carpal and will accelerate the risk and are not recommended.

And jokrik I don't think I've hear of a marble wrist rest. And the idea that it will be cool and take some time to heat up is great and I like that.
I'll look into that marble rest by diatech.
Thanks both of you again


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the delivery guy called me at like 7:45 saying he couldn't make it out today. which is fine, because that morning the package was in chicago and didn't get to austin till about noon, and was not on the truck till about 1:30pm, so I really wasn't expecting it anyway. ( though every company i know of, if its on the truck, it gets delivered that day )

Though i'm already waiting for it once i get it.

Got all my tools laid out, springs set aside, and am going to try my best to complete the spring swap tonight.

I also need to take my XT home and fix/test it.

I'm having a hard time registering P numpad8 and F5 ( probably just poor soldering on my part )
each of them take a few presses to register.


----------



## geogga

Hey jixr, so I was thinking about those custom keyboards and DIYs like the KMAC. I have never soldered anything before; is soldering switches onto the PCB hard for a beginners? Should I practice a bit before?


----------



## Aparition

I am blown away by the shipping that has just been provided to me by PCHome.
My credit card just finished the processing today, ordered last Friday.
Mr. mailman kindly dropped off my package, which required a signature to receive.

Here it is!








































































































































Took 3 seconds to update the firmware and I have been typing on it all morning. I love the feedback from the MX brown switches!
I just realized how much effort I needed to actually type on the rubber dome keyboards I have currently. These switches are absolutely lovely.
The LED lights have some pretty neat options. Of course just a bonus. I have all my media controls I need and it even has a calculator key.


----------



## Paradigm84

Glad you like it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey jixr, so I was thinking about those custom keyboards and DIYs like the KMAC. I have never soldered anything before; is soldering switches onto the PCB hard for a beginners? Should I practice a bit before?


I'm not expert at all, and I have super cheap tools and I've managed to change the switches in keyboards with very very minimal soldering experience. outside of fixing/splicing a few electrical wire connections, changing switches was the most soldering work i've ever done before.

( i'm still not sure if i'm doing it properly since all my joints look like giant BB's )
I go at it like i'm welding metal

though i'm sure if you had some old or broken electronic item you could open it up and practice if you felt like you need to.

Though my personal philosophy has always been to go at it and figure it out along the way.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm not expert at all, and I have super cheap tools and I've managed to change the switches in keyboards with very very minimal soldering experience. outside of fixing/splicing a few electrical wire connections, changing switches was the most soldering work i've ever done before.
> 
> ( i'm still not sure if i'm doing it properly since all my joints look like giant BB's )
> I go at it like i'm welding metal
> 
> though i'm sure if you had some old or broken electronic item you could open it up and practice if you felt like you need to.
> 
> Though my personal philosophy has always been to go at it and figure it out along the way.


Thanks. I was thinking about spending a total of ~$50-$60 on a solder iron kit and desolder(do I need pne?) plus a spool of some solder. I may get some "helping hands" or a solder iron stand. I dunno. I will watch some videos on it.
And since Sheration sells the PCB with preinstalled SMD soldering, I won't need diodes.
Then I gotta learn about diodes, how much I need to install and how much they are..oh the process


----------



## Jixr

yeah I can't help you out as far as the diodes, thats above my head. Physical mechanics I fully understand, but i cant comprehend the basics of electrical work.

I just use cheapo radioshack irons.

though I will say getting an iron with the built in bulb sucker is amazing comapred to useing a regular iron and sucker to desolder something.

EDIT: PACKAGE DELIVERED!!!! gonna run home on my lunch break and pick it up, i'm too excited to wait. I'll try it a bit at work before it pisses off my co workers.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking about spending a total of ~$50-$60 on a solder iron kit and desolder(do I need pne?) plus a spool of some solder. I may get some "helping hands" or a solder iron stand. I dunno. I will watch some videos on it.
> And since Sheration sells the PCB with preinstalled SMD soldering, I won't need diodes.
> Then I gotta learn about diodes, how much I need to install and how much they are..oh the process


if you think of electricity as water, diodes are essentially check valves. they only allow current to flow in one direction.

also, here is a pretty good page with a lot of good info for those of you that haven't had much experience in soldering.

the most common mistake I see at work is people using way too much heat. if you have your soldering iron running about 690°F for typical 63/37 solder, you'll have very little difficulty with soldering mostly anything. most cheap soldering irons built for electronics work that don't have variable temp are set up for this kind of solder as well. in my experience, 90% of soldering is technique, 9% is equipment, and 1% is the price of that equipment.


----------



## Jixr

i just grabbed what they had on the shelf.

typically i just always over solder the joint, but i'm sure thats just a matter of practice.

Though i will say wear a breathing mask if you have one, the fumes are pretty nasty. ( i use my left over one from my breaking bad costume )


----------



## HPE1000

I learned quite a lot about soldering from these videos that people on geekhack use, it might be a little too much information but it was nice to know about.


----------



## geogga

I'm in school right now (Iprism) so I'll watch that later. I found some video on KMAC assembly including soldering so I'll watch that.

What do you mean 63/37 soldering?

I'll find like some kit or something on radioshack, I think I need a soldering iron, a solder spool and optional desolder. Are there other assessories like a soldering iron stand or tips?
I will wear a mask, I didn't know soldering smells bad?

Thanks for that link, helps noobs like me.

So I'm still looking for a 40%. Does anyone know more other than the KBC poker?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> I'm in school right now (Iprism) so I'll watch that later. I found some video on KMAC assembly including soldering so I'll watch that.
> 
> What do you mean 63/37 soldering?
> 
> I'll find like some kit or something on radioshack, I think I need a soldering iron, a solder spool and optional desolder. Are there other assessories like a soldering iron stand or tips?
> I will wear a mask, I didn't know soldering smells bad?
> 
> Thanks for that link, helps noobs like me.
> 
> So I'm still looking for a 40%. Does anyone know more other than the KBC poker?


Poker is 60%

63/37 is the type of solder, it is made up of 63% tin and 37% solder.

Soldering doesn't smell great, and inhaling the fumes isn't necessarily a great thing to do, but I wouldn't worry much if you are just doing a quick job.


----------



## Aparition

If you expect to be soldering a lot, you should invest in a good soldering station.

http://www.amazon.com/Hakko-FX888D-23BY-Digital-Soldering-FX-888D/dp/B00ANZRT4M/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1389811843&sr=8-9&keywords=soldering+station
http://www.amazon.com/Weller-WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station/dp/B000BRC2XU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1389812079&sr=8-3&keywords=soldering+station

Are good ones.
A good iron will let you make very efficient joints and are less likely to damage things, good regulation of the temperature.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Can you guys post a link to where I can buy a marble wrist rest? I'd love to get one (because of the whole cooling factor), but I've never been able to locate one. I've been thinking, my parents have a huge piece of left over granite from when they redid their counter tops, nice black and silver marbling too it, would look great on a desk, I wonder if I could figure out how to cut a really thick wrist rest out of it...


I bought mine from diatech website through a Japanese shopping proxy
Thats the only way I can get one
You can just ask them for a quote first including the shipping

http://www.diatec.co.jp/shop/list_mkr.php?mkr_c=44


----------



## Jixr

GOT MAH POKAAH!!!

I absolutely love, it thick PBT caps, and I thought that it was pad printed, but its lasered on and matches my other white pbt caps perfectly ( same font and everything ). I love it.
Can't wait to get home to rip it apart.

I also got an acrylic case for it, but it has a few sharpie marker marks on it, and a section of the acrylic is bubbled, and i'm missing a screw for it.
not very happy about it. I'll contact Qtan after work and hopefully we can work something out. Though the cost of returning it to china is probably not worth it.

If I can game on it, ( BF4 mainly ) I could easily see myself replacing my QFR with the poker, or buy another one with blacks instead of blues ( putting springs in it tonight to make it greens )


----------



## Jixr

and you could always go to a counter top company and have a custom marble/granite/stone one made.

they should have lots of letover cuts and I'd imagine they would cut you a rectangle for really cheap.

if you're young, tell them its for a school project, i've gotten lots of free things from shops like that. ( everything from some simple welding jobs, to free scrap wood and materials, etc )


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 63/37 is the type of solder, it is made up of 63% tin and 37% _lead_.


there is also lead-free alternatives, though I've never used them since I have to use 63/37 and silver solder for my job.

I personally believe you should only invest in a higher quality soldering station if you plan to make an income off of your soldering. you can get a perfectly acceptable stick iron for around $20-30 that will get you through mostly anything you need to do for personal use. out of those two though, I have had a ton of experience with that weller and love it. probably one of my all-time favorite stations. I'm also strongly against digital temperature control, though. double biased.


----------



## Jixr

kinda on topic, how do those battery powered wireless irons work? the ones where they only get hot when in contact with the solder. I think I saw a commecial about it or something

AND THE POKER IS SO CLICKY I'M GONNA DIE!


----------



## JayKthnx

The ones made by companies like Weller are just like regular irons that have a resistance heating element conducting heat to the tip. The other variety that cold heat popularized are called resistance soldering irons. They have two probes that pass a strong current through the solder itself when it bridges them. Essentially, the solder completes the circuit with that design. The probes and solder quickly heat up, then cool off once the solder is removed. Unfortunately, that current can leak into your circuit board and damage sensitive components if you're not careful.

Purchased an ergodox kit today and just bought a hyperfuse key set for . Pretty excited for it.

Edit: typo, added a little info.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If you expect to be soldering a lot, you should invest in a good soldering station.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hakko-FX888D-23BY-Digital-Soldering-FX-888D/dp/B00ANZRT4M/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1389811843&sr=8-9&keywords=soldering+station
> http://www.amazon.com/Weller-WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station/dp/B000BRC2XU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1389812079&sr=8-3&keywords=soldering+station
> 
> Are good ones.
> A good iron will let you make very efficient joints and are less likely to damage things, good regulation of the temperature.


Ahh I have heard people recommend that.

Isn't the poker 40%? Isn't 60% with arrow keys? Like the pure or race?


----------



## JayKthnx

Pokers are 60. 40%'s don't have separate modifiers. Everything is in function layers except like fn and esc.


----------



## Jixr

redacted.


----------



## geogga

Thanks for the clarification.
And jixr when you were praising the PBT caps were they the stock/included with the keyboards?
I'm trying to find pokers and can only find them off newegg($125 red/brown) and off pexon (£80 red). . NVM they're everywhere lol
If I do get a poker it's gonna be tough to find keycap sets for em, I'll have tons of leftovers that maybe I could sell.
Along with that id like to find some cool cases, alu would be sexy, found some from TEX on mechanicalkeyboards but would like more variety


----------



## JayKthnx

geekfeng has them in reds as well


----------



## Jixr

Yup stock keycaps are thick PBT. and yeah you'll pretty much have to buy a full size or TLK set. I have several baggies worth of keycaps I don't use.

poker 2 caps on bottom, my other pbts on top.

super happy about how well they match.



EDIT: it could very well be that the black pokers are pad printed, you really can't laser black plastic that well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> The ones made by companies like Weller are just like regular irons that have a resistance heating element conducting heat to the tip. The other variety that cold heat popularized are called resistance soldering irons. They have two probes that pass a strong current through the solder itself when it bridges them. Essentially, the solder completes the circuit with that design. The probes and solder quickly heat up, then cool off once the solder is removed. Unfortunately, that current can leak into your circuit board and damage sensitive components if you're not careful.
> 
> Purchased an ergodox kit today and just bought a hyperfuse key set for . Pretty excited for it.
> 
> Edit: typo, added a little info.


I would love to know how you feel about the ergodox after you get it all up and running.


----------



## jokrik

Another massdrop









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbt-pure-pro


----------



## Jixr

I don't think I could ever do an drox. Simply because It would require me to have alot of back and fourth between a mouse and keyboard, and that would bother me.

So my new case is messed up. Its missing some hardware, has marker lines all over the bottom, and the top part has a warped bubble in the acrylic.

luck of the draw i'm sure, but hopefully Qtan and I can work out a resolution.

I'd hate to have to return it to china, pay the high shipping fees, and wait the week and a half for it to get there to have to wait another week and a half.







to get it back.

I may be able to flip it around and still use it. ( its basically stacked acrylic sheets, but i'm at work and have not really opened the package except to take a quick look at it.


----------



## geogga

I agree. Plus the layout would take a while to adjust to.

Jixr you got a white KBC poker right? I just noticed that all of the KBC pokers that I found are black. I just searched on ebay and the only white pokers are from qtan. I might have to get one in blues because that's the last one...decisions..

Currently I'm debating if I like blues or not on my YOTS; main problem is me bottoming out pretty hard so I have to lift my finger a bit higher than I would if I didn't bottom out. Also, double pressing a key is a nuisance, sometimes I hammer down both keys, other times I press down the first time and don't let it fully rebound back up, resulting in a lighter sound and a faster click. But that's common with blues.

I'm not sure if I need more force or less force, or maybe topre is the solution. Yes, topre. Was actually thinking about more like waiting for either a sale or something to get a RF. I wish I could sample topre; everyone says you can just buy it and resell it a bit cheaper, but I don't want that hassle and want things to go smoothly.

TLR I still don't know what switch I want/need to type comfortably without missing letters and game well.


----------



## Jixr

I got my (white) poker from qtan with mx blues. and I already have the springs to make it greens. ( poker does not make a pokie with greens )

That being said, my DD at work and home is mx Blacks (lubed), and I bought the poker to have as a fun board to use when I write for my website ( love greens/blues for tying ) I also have an mx red board, and I hate browns, so I"m pretty well set.

Took me about a week and a half to get it in the mail though. Qtan is a re-seller in China, so depending on where you are it could take awhile. (espc if you have to pay customs charges )

Sounds like you might wanna try blacks or clears. (linear/tacticle with stiffer springs)

Though clears are nearly impossible to find unless you wanna shell out for them.


----------



## geogga

Thanks. I was thinking black or clears, a bit curious about ergo clears...haven't a clear definition of them. But clears in general are pretty hard to find I hear, I'll check later from my sources.
I'm not sure if I want more force so my fingers don't have to go up and down as much, or less...probably more based on what I described.
Thanks again, I'll look into blacks and clears.

Does anyone know if you can open up the ducky YOTS? If so, that'd be great; I'd like to experiment with some different switches on my numpad or something, that way if I messed it up (most likely not lol), I'll at most have to desolder it or it, although I was reading that guide there was something I think about being able to use a qtip and isopropyl alcohol. Something like that.

Oh and nice flipped space bar


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> a bit curious about ergo clears...haven't a *clear* definition of them.


Ha! They're Clear stems that have a lighter spring from Blues/Browns/Reds. Clears have a larger tactile bump than Browns, so they are arguably better for tactility. Ergo Clears cut the force down essentially.

Flipped spacebars are easy. It's exactly what it sounds like. Take out the spacebar and turn it around. Enjoy. Soldering may be a bit harder. Try a switch sampler first if you just want to try switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking black or clears, a bit curious about ergo clears...haven't a clear definition of them. But clears in general are pretty hard to find I hear, I'll check later from my sources.
> I'm not sure if I want more force so my fingers don't have to go up and down as much, or less...probably more based on what I described.
> Thanks again, I'll look into blacks and clears.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can open up the ducky YOTS? If so, that'd be great; I'd like to experiment with some different switches on my numpad or something, that way if I messed it up (most likely not lol), I'll at most have to desolder it or it, although I was reading that guide there was something I think about being able to use a qtip and isopropyl alcohol. Something like that.
> 
> Oh and nice flipped space bar


Ergo Clears are just lighter MX Clears, so basically MX Browns with a more useful (i.e. pronounced) tactile bump. They're made from the slider of an MX Clear with an MX Red/ MX Brown/ MX Blue spring.

EDIT: CynicalUnicorn, get out.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn




----------



## Aximous

Just got my 'sample kit' from deskthority, F3 is clear F5 is white.


I find that brown and blue are a little too easy to press, clear has too much of a tactile bump, and white and green feel the same and those seem to be the most comfortable for me. I'm really thinking if I should try tactile greys as I really like how heavy the green/white switches are but I'm not sure if I like the clickyness. Well I really don't find them heavy at all but maybe that's just me or me trying them outside of a real keyboard.


----------



## geogga

Thanks both of you lol, someone got ninja'd...so I think I'll try some clears off WASD keyboards, only place I've seen where it isn't bundled.

I've heard about how people love the flipped spacebar for typing but not for gaming, im too lazy to get out my keycap puller.
So my list for keyboards and switches are some clears and topre. I think I'll try to get a poker and switch switches if that's possible. But if I do I will have extra switches, I probably could sell them or something. I'm gonna research to see switch swiching and the process and difficulty.

Edit: Just saw a video of some guy swapping switches with like a hooked metal tool. he was lifting one side, then the other and poof he just swapped it. I'm going to assume that soldering is still more reliable


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I love my flipped spacebars for everything. It feels much more natural than stock.


----------



## zemco999

We should start a flipped spacebar club


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Just got my 'sample kit' from deskthority, F3 is clear F5 is white.
> 
> 
> I find that brown and blue are a little too easy to press, clear has too much of a tactile bump, and white and green feel the same and those seem to be the most comfortable for me. I'm really thinking if I should try tactile greys as I really like how heavy the green/white switches are but I'm not sure if I like the clickyness. Well I really don't find them heavy at all but maybe that's just me or me trying them outside of a real keyboard.


You have to be careful, I found that switch test sample kit does not work in real typing situation
it gives you rough idea on how the switch feel but to get full knowledge on typing with it you have to actually use you 10 fingers in a typing situation with that switch
I tried green on my kit and it feels so good, best of all
but when I mod my keyboard to green, found it a bit too tiring
best is to play and swap around the springs


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yes. Also if you don't have them mounted on a PCB or faux PCB (e.g. cardboard with holes cut out) then they won't necessarily feel right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> We should start a flipped spacebar club


So everybody here but the BS plebs? #CostarMasterRace


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You have to be careful, I found that switch test sample kit does not work in real typing situation
> it gives you rough idea on how the switch feel but to get full knowledge on typing with it you have to actually use you 10 fingers in a typing situation with that switch
> I tried green on my kit and it feels so good, best of all
> but when I mod my keyboard to green, found it a bit too tiring
> best is to play and swap around the springs


Yeah, I was thinking that would be the case, but I still feel kinda less in the dark than before. I'm planning on building a phantom, so maybe I'll try mixing some switches here and there to see which one I like more. I can switch springs and stems but I can't change clickyness and tactility if I open up the switches right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Clickyness and tactility are determined by the stem, and force by the spring. They all have the same housings I believe.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Just tried the backward spacebar since everyone is always raving about it.

Not sure what I think about it...I think I like it regular better.
I'll give it some time like this and see what I think.


----------



## Seredin

Regular spacebar ftw. I trust the IBM engineers from before I was born.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You guys are just plebs. That's all.


----------



## Seredin

Keep tellin' yourself that, champ


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You're just jelly that you can't be special like me. My mommy says I'm special!


----------



## user18

Mommy has to tell you that you're special. That's her _job_ and everything.

On a more serious note, I haven't tried a flipped spacebar for two reasons.
1) I hit the spacebar with my right index finger, not my thumb, so the standard orientation seems like it would be better for me (I know, I know, I don't type properly).
2) It would completely ruin the aesthetics of the board. Only way I could see it happening is if I were to get a set of bottom row blanks and flip the whole row (I guess I could do this with front print too).


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking that would be the case, but I still feel kinda less in the dark than before. I'm planning on building a phantom, so maybe I'll try mixing some switches here and there to see which one I like more. I can switch springs and stems but I can't change clickyness and tactility if I open up the switches right?


As mr Unicorn said the click and tactile are determined by the stems itself
play around with springs first and see how you go
I myself don't really like lubing the switch, it becomes too smooth while I like it rough (you know what I mean







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ergo Clears are just lighter MX Clears, so basically MX Browns with a more useful (i.e. pronounced) tactile bump. They're made from the slider of an MX Clear with an MX Red/ MX Brown/ MX Blue spring.
> 
> EDIT: CynicalUnicorn, get out.


That sounds.... Tempting as all sin then. A bigger tactile bump on m G710+ would be nice ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Poker is 60%
> 
> 63/37 is the type of solder, it is made up of 63% tin and 37% solder.
> 
> Soldering doesn't smell great, and inhaling the fumes isn't necessarily a great thing to do, but I wouldn't worry much if you are just doing a quick job.


I love the smell of rosin in the morning







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> there is also lead-free alternatives, though I've never used them since I have to use 63/37 and silver solder for my job.
> 
> I personally believe you should only invest in a higher quality soldering station if you plan to make an income off of your soldering. you can get a perfectly acceptable stick iron for around $20-30 that will get you through mostly anything you need to do for personal use. out of those two though, I have had a ton of experience with that weller and love it. probably one of my all-time favorite stations. I'm also strongly against digital temperature control, though. double biased.


Contrary to what the public thinks, lead doesn't evaporate OR boil at 400C (which is already way beyond what you need for lead soldering)
And lead-free alternatives are mostly very brittle which is why modern electronics break easily under heat stress and generally not even under heat stress they can't handle as much stress as 63/37 (60/40 is harder to melt) and need high temps, with lower power soldering stations you still need to crank up to nearly 400C to maintain heat soak and that requires "lead-free tips" which have a special coating on them to slow down oxidation over high heat
Bi58Sn42 On the other hand melts easily but is quite brittle as well

As usual if there's anything to ask about soldering you guys can ask me. I've been researching solder and soldering for 5 years. Soldering man. I didn't nearly like it in the start but after I got a soldering station I loved soldering ever since. I've never actually used Bi58Sn42 but just stick to 63/37. Crap soldering jobs with Bi58Sn42 can induce fast shears especially if you bottom out frequently placing stress on the PCB and the switch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> The ones made by companies like Weller are just like regular irons that have a resistance heating element conducting heat to the tip. The other variety that cold heat popularized are called resistance soldering irons. They have two probes that pass a strong current through the solder itself when it bridges them. Essentially, the solder completes the circuit with that design. The probes and solder quickly heat up, then cool off once the solder is removed. Unfortunately, that current can leak into your circuit board and damage sensitive components if you're not careful.
> 
> Purchased an ergodox kit today and just bought a hyperfuse key set for . Pretty excited for it.
> 
> Edit: typo, added a little info.


Companies like Thermaltronics ( Shameless clones of Metcal) or Madell (Again, a copy but a smart copy. Made by a chinese company that is NOT madell) Even Aoyue makes them. They make induction soldering stations which are a bit steep but their thermal recovery is instant compared to Hakkos (Aside from JBC clones) and there is no contact between the tip and the heater (which is inductive) but thermal accuracy is not guaranteed

Granted I've never used Inductive soldering stations but I still know a lot about soldering as much as I know about computers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yes. Also if you don't have them mounted on a PCB or faux PCB (e.g. cardboard with holes cut out) then they won't necessarily feel right.
> So everybody here but the BS plebs? #CostarMasterRace


#Notpartofflippedspacebar #feelsweird

#CostarMasterRace
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Clickyness and tactility are determined by the stem, and force by the spring. They all have the same housings I believe.


You can't convert a clear from a brown. That's what sets them apart for clickyness and tactility it's the stem and slider
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That sounds.... Tempting as all sin then. A bigger tactile bump on m G710+ would be nice ^_^


Unfortunately heavier springs on a brown won't give it any bigger of a tactile bump or make it like a clear (duh)


----------



## bobfig

i always use silver solder in what ever i do. but where i solder it isn't under much stress


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like I might be able to beta test the 40% PCB I have been lusting for


----------



## Seredin

I cannot wait for the switch tester to get here.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I cannot wait for the switch tester to get here.


Switch tester? You need a proper switch tester:


----------



## JayKthnx

Just out of curiosity, why are you running your soldering stations up to 400°C? When using 63/37, 365°C will give you plenty of overhead for thermal draw when heating your connection point without overheating the solder and burning the flux filling the solder joint with porosity and contamination. Using the correct amount of heat also helps to prevent disturbed solder joints since the solder will drop out of its plasticity range more quickly, leaving less room for error.

@HPE1000 I'll be sure to let you know what I think of it. Mostly I just wanted it to have a fun little project, though the layout certainly intrigues me as well.


----------



## Jixr

almost done with my poker, about half way, need to solder in the greens, and assemble the case, and put it all together! hard parts done though!

the thick pcb ( which is super nice ) was really hard to desolder all the switches and I had to run to radioshack to buy another suction tip as my metal one got a hole in it somehow?


----------



## JayKthnx

that's a pretty nice tester, nub. I wish you the best of luck with people sharing it.


----------



## Seredin

I don't want to borrow something.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I don't want to borrow something.


Then build one of awesomeness. Four stock switches makes the Cherry gods cry. You must try the entirety of the pantheon along with their variable weights. They particularly like it when you offer supplications of Krytox and plate their insides with gold.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Unfortunately heavier springs on a brown won't give it any bigger of a tactile bump or make it like a clear (duh)


If only it was that easy ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why are you running your soldering stations up to 400°C? When using 63/37, 365°C will give you plenty of overhead for thermal draw when heating your connection point without overheating the solder and burning the flux filling the solder joint with porosity and contamination. Using the correct amount of heat also helps to prevent disturbed solder joints since the solder will drop out of its plasticity range more quickly, leaving less room for error.
> 
> @HPE1000 I'll be sure to let you know what I think of it. Mostly I just wanted it to have a fun little project, though the layout certainly intrigues me as well.


Just for ref. I use 260C everyday unless I come across huge ground planes which you will need higher temperature to avoid massive heat soak which will cause the tip's temperature to fall faster and in the end you will need to heat the joint longer if you don't ramp up the temperature. Also using chisel tips makes it easier and faster to solder standard solder joints

Also the right method is to heat the joint first then introduce the solder. Not melt the solder then heat the joint


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Also the right method is to heat the joint first then introduce the solder. Not melt the solder then heat the joint


I never meant to give the idea that you should melt the solder first. I was just being concise with my discussion. Thank you for clarifying that for anyone else reading on though.

I scored some bingecaps the other day, two of the haze purple ones binge was selling. Been spending too much lately, though I'm just waiting on a keyset now, so I can go back to saving up. lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I never meant to give the idea that you should melt the solder first. I was just being concise with my discussion. Thank you for clarifying that for anyone else reading on though.
> 
> I scored some bingecaps the other day, two of the haze purple ones binge was selling. Been spending too much lately, though I'm just waiting on a keyset now, so I can go back to saving up. lol


Quite literally "binge" caps









Good luck on that


----------



## Jixr

its done!!!!!

Greens feel amazing, so much better than blues, and I love how small the Poker is.

Its pretty late, but here are some sneak peak shots.

The Build took quite awhile, about 4 hours total.

BUT here are some of the features.

- Poker 2, with 80g blues ( pretty much ghetto greens )
- White Thick PBT caps
- Custom sleeved cable ( done by me )
- Acrylic white/green case
- Modded & Lubed Cherry stabilizers

I really couldn't be happier with the way it turned out. Though the stock case is very very nice ( I wish the CM's were as thick and nice ) The acrylic case looks sweet, though its really light, So i'm going to see about either adding some weight or some rubber feet to the bottom of the case.

Its pretty much done except for some secret testing stuff i'm working on. If it works, its will be one of a kind and I'll reveal it for the next KOTM.

I really like the stock caps, and i'll probably keep them on, Though the case is green to match the rest of the color them in my room.

Stock its the prettiest keyboard I've seen in person. I'm very glad I bought the white.

Some pictures during the build.


stock Poker


Super fancy PCB, really nice quality.



and a teaser for tonight. I'm too tired to take some nice pictures and have everything looking pretty. I'll do that tomorrow.

Future Plans.
Put LED's in it. Going to go either white or green.

Contact a local laser cutting service... I have an idea... if it will cost me under $50 i'll probably go for my idea. I could do it myself for under $10 but I would need to travel to my parents house so I can have access to my table saw and some other tools I have.







Though I may just contact a local company and have them give it a go. Though it will probably take 2 tries to get it right, and lots of time and effort. First I need to see if I can find some cad files for the case design, and if not, i'll draw them up myself to use. ( as i'm a draftsman ) Should be pretty easy to copy.

and test/build my super secret idea for the KB.

I'll probably post my RED QFR stealth for sale ( if interested PM me ) to help recoup some of the cost for this keyboard.

Also, unfortunately the keyboard does not work directly with my ipad ( draws too much power ) but there is a work around that should work. i've just not tested it yet.

I love greens and blacks. Heavy switches are the best.
I'll take it to work tomorrow to run it though its paces, and piss off my co-workers at the same time. I forgot how loud clicky switches are compared to my lubed blacks.

The layout is going to take some getting used to, but I could deffinately see this keyboard replacing my 'blue' QFR ( gotta do the gaming test, and if it passes it probably will. )

Also my minecraft 'creeper' key looks pretty nifty on this too


----------



## BakerMan1971

incredibly gorgeous Jixr , that case looks amazing.


----------



## user18

If you put the acrylic case on it, I'm assuming the damage didn't turn out to be that bad?

It looks quite good. White boards aren't really for me though.


----------



## JayKthnx

imo you should install countersunk screws. looks good though


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i was able to clean off the sharpie marker marks ( rubbing alcohol worked great ) and I basically had to invert the entire case, but it works. For what I paid for it, it really woulnd't be worth the cost to return it and re pay shipping for it to be returned and replaced. Its deff cheap and not that high quality, but it works. One thing I don't like about the case is how tall it makes it. it sits almost a half inch higher than my QFR's, and its just due to the case design, and there is not any way to lower it.

And I'm looking at replacing the hardware as well. I'm missing a plastic nut that it was suposed to come with, so i'm thinking about finding some low profile bolts. ( counter sunk screws would snap the acrylic. )


----------



## JayKthnx

you could just use small countersunk finishing washers


----------



## Jixr

That may work.

I'm going to go to the hardware store during my lunch break and look around and see what I can find, Maybe some nice chrome hardware or something. the case has quite a bit of flex, so i'm hoping the tighter hardware will make it a bit more solid. ( don't want to snap the acrylic though )


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> That may work.
> 
> I'm going to go to the hardware store during my lunch break and look around and see what I can find, Maybe some nice chrome hardware or something. the case has quite a bit of flex, so i'm hoping the tighter hardware will make it a bit more solid. ( don't want to snap the acrylic though )


Order up some nice green or clear anodized low-profile button head screws:



Oh, and the build looks great.


----------



## HPE1000

The shipping for my keyboard is going to cost either 56 or 72 dollars it seems lol.. Kill me now


----------



## Jixr

those would look nice. Today i'll test out my idea, assuming it works, it would only take me maybe and hour to do.

I'll also look online to where I can find some led's. I think i'm going to go with white.


----------



## Aparition

Lol.

My wife just had a go with my new Ducky 3.
Reaction... "*** did you do with old keyboard?" "This thing is terrible, it is all weird. I hate it."
"Why do you need a new keyboard anyways, that old one was perfectly fine!"

My old keyboard... 
Which is 4 years old and gross despite trying to clean it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Order up some nice green or clear anodized low-profile button head screws:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the build looks great.


Such pretty pretty things, I am starting to realise I need to pay more attention to the little details when doing my version of "modding'


----------



## Jixr

Oh yeah, its the little details that add up to a build ( as far as quality and price lol )
( hint apple hardware, bring on the hate )

also, modding cherry stabilizers is totally worth doing. feel is very very close to costar stabs. ( though it does require you popping open your keyboard )

I guess since I don't own a single stock keyboard I should probably officially join the club. or I can continue to be a propetual prospect.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> My wife just had a go with my new Ducky 3.
> Reaction... "*** did you do with old keyboard?" "This thing is terrible, it is all weird. I hate it."
> "Why do you need a new keyboard anyways, that old one was perfectly fine!"
> 
> My old keyboard...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is 4 years old and gross despite trying to clean it.


Hey, more mechanical keyboards for you!


----------



## Jixr

LOL yeah, just tell your wife "yeah, this one is messed up, i'll go get another one"\

or ask her "why do you need a new purse? the old one is perfectly fine"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> or ask her *"why do you need a new purse? the old one is perfectly fine"*


And that is when the fight started









I honestly feel like buying a ton of common/popular spring weights from sprit to sell myself for a couple bucks more than the group buy price to offset the costs of this shipping.


----------



## Jixr

and thats why i'm currently single.

and thats not a bad idea. you could make a few bucks doing it as well.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> LOL yeah, just tell your wife "yeah, this one is messed up, i'll go get another one"\
> 
> or ask her "why do you need a new purse? the old one is perfectly fine"


So true. She has 6 purses ranging in price. And she hardly uses them.

The irony!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> LOL yeah, just tell your wife "yeah, this one is messed up, i'll go get another one"\
> 
> or ask her "why do you need a new purse? the old one is perfectly fine"


Said no smart man ever







.


----------



## Simca

Always have to argue with myself whether to get new shoes or a new keyboard. I don't win usually. Always get the shoes. You just can't argue with women.


----------



## Paradigm84

So tempted to try and get a Tuhaojin with MX Greens, shame it's $320 here.


----------



## Jixr

Ducky 2014 year of the swag edition.

and i never claimed to be a smart man.

<-- cat pic = no girlfriend lol.


----------



## Mysticode

Is there an actual Year of the Horse being announced?


----------



## HPE1000

If only I could use coffee beans as a backdrop for full keyboards, maybe I could buy one of those cheap buckets of it


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Is there an actual Year of the Horse being announced?


yes, here is an pic of a early-production model


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, here is an pic of a early-production model


Oh god... you guys just reminded me, horse mask sales are going to skyrocket...................


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, here is an pic of a early-production model


I got the email notification of this reply, and in my head I was like "This is probably a troll reply..". My curiosity got the better of me and I clicked the link to actually view your reply on the forum.....


----------



## Jixr

the server is down at work right now, i gotta do something to occupy my time.

random note: google images has quite a few images for "horse mask computer"


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, here is an pic of a early-production model


http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=head+horse+mask&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=33042793448&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=651673587383997146&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4uniqri208_b

All under $20!
Horse head lazered on a Cap?
What key would you use it on? Delete?


----------



## HPE1000

You could suggest stupid horse head keycap designs for kmillers dyesub R2 on geekhack.


----------



## Paradigm84

All hail Horseboard.


----------



## Jixr

*I was going to buy a horse mask, but then i thought... neigh!*
( i got the jokes )


----------



## geogga

....lol.....
Hey jixr, do you know if there anymore of those acrylic cases that you got? Currently there is spirits group buy for that custom keyboard but being a noob I'm too nervous to build one yet.
But I think the deadline is soon and I kinda don't wanna miss it! Some real cool stuff and I love the acrylic case they offer, looks so cool


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, here is an pic of a early-production model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=head+horse+mask&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=33042793448&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=651673587383997146&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4uniqri208_b
> 
> All under $20!
> Horse head lazered on a Cap?
> What key would you use it on? Delete?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You could suggest stupid horse head keycap designs for kmillers dyesub R2 on geekhack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All hail Horseboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> *I was going to buy a horse mask, but then i thought... neigh!*
> ( i got the jokes )


----------



## Jixr

gonna quit horsing around, lets get back OT
( i was up way too late last night, and the lead fumes must have got to me )

I got mine from qtan, and its really nothing special. i'd rate it a 7/10 each sheet was cut a little bit differently and so the edges don't really line up, and it sits super tall on a desk ( taller than a normal mech with the back feet being used. it also has quite a bit of flex. I only got it because it was cheap and I was ordering from him anyway. I would much rather have a metal case for it.

I think it was like $40 and came from china. I would imagine a GB version being much more precise and detailed.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Always have to argue with myself whether to get new shoes or a new keyboard. *I don't win usually.* Always get the shoes. You just can't argue with women.


TIL not even often win arguments with themselves









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Ducky 2014 year of the swag edition.
> 
> and i never claimed to be a smart man.
> 
> <-- cat pic = no girlfriend lol.


Yeah...my sister called me today and asked if I wanted a cat--a co-worker has to get rid of one because her dogs aren't getting along.
I think I might get it too









It's a ragdoll, so they're worth a bit of money (not that thatt matters one bit) but they're big and fluffy and cuddly and I wants it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> gonna quit horsing around, lets get back OT
> ( i was up way too late last night, and the lead fumes must have got to me )
> 
> I got mine from qtan, and its really nothing special. i'd rate it a 7/10 each sheet was cut a little bit differently and so the edges don't really line up, and it sits super tall on a desk ( taller than a normal mech with the back feet being used. it also has quite a bit of flex. I only got it because it was cheap and I was ordering from him anyway. I would much rather have a metal case for it.
> 
> I think it was like $40 and came from china. I would imagine a GB version being much more precise and detailed.


Yeah guys, let's rein in this conversation.

@HPE1000 Dude, that shipping cost is a night mare in itself. Ouch!


----------



## Jixr

AND BONZAI IS IN WITH A DOUBLE WAMMY! hands above the other horse puns. ( its a stretch, but get it? )

But ive herd other shippers may be cheaper.

my cats practically a small dog that does not like going outside and uses a litter box. he is pretty awesome.
( he is GIANT too, bigger than my sisters dogs she has )

EDIT: looking over funds, i've realized i'm out of keyboard monies. I just spend $300 in office chairs ( one for work, one for home ) and am looking to spending a few hundred on a decent audio setup for my room. Though I love the way a 60% looks infront of a 27" monitor.

I'm pretty big into minimalistic design, so the poker is really nice for that.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All hail Horseboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's that, Paradigm? I can't hear you over the sound of my backlit, full-size version.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Guys. Why. Why do you have all these horse masks?


----------



## Paradigm84

Why wouldn't you want a horse mask?

EDIT: CptAsian - the same headphones aswell.


----------



## CptAsian

And because we can.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a horse mask?


Don't need one. Duh.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys. Why. Why do you have all these horse masks?


my bad.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a horse mask?
> 
> EDIT: CptAsian - the same headphones aswell.


And ASUS monitors. I sense conspiracy theory.


----------



## geogga

Thanks Jixr.

Also, have you seen Tex's alu cases on mechanical keyboards? I think they're $125, many colors to choose from and looks very solid







But there is no alu and black sadly..but there is silver

So im thinking about building a keyboard, maybe 60% or TKL.

Plates: I can get plates off imsto (only 60% unfortunately), if you guys know any places for TKL, please post it!

Cases: Not much availability, but Qtan may be my last resort.

Switches: WASD or that random website I found for like 100 switches for $55

LEDs: 3mm LED off ebay, heard that you need to shave a bit off?

Stabs: Are the ones on WASD compatible? Do stabs depend on PCB and/or plate?
PCB: currently spirits GB, $50 for 60% or TKL presoldered (its open source so i can get it later) Does anyone know any website that sell 60% or TKL PCBs presoldered for a decent price like $60-$80?


----------



## HPE1000

I have the same headphones and I have asus monitors, but no horse head because I am a loser


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You can borrow mine...?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You can borrow mine...?


This?


----------



## Simca

I'm not usually one to comment on going off topic in any thread, as I know that people typically go off track every now and again, but really, the equestrian heads should stop.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> And ASUS monitors. I sense conspiracy theory.


Me and CptAsian are clones.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Me and CptAsian are clones.


Obviously.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thanks Jixr.
> 
> Also, have you seen Tex's alu cases on mechanical keyboards? I think they're $125, many colors to choose from and looks very solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no alu and black sadly..
> 
> So im thinking about building a keyboard, maybe 60% or TKL. The only concern I have is that PCBs are very hard to find at a nice price with everything soldered except keycaps and LEDs. Does anyone know websites that have them presoldered with diodes and everything (except switches and LEDs of course, I want to do that!) for like $60-80?
> If not I'll have to buy some PCBs early off sprit's groupbuy in preparation for my future keyboards. Presoldered at a amazing price.
> 
> PS ducky Premiers in both green/white and black/blue as well as the gold shine 3 just came arrived at mechanical keyboards.
> GRAB YOUR KEYBOARDS!


I don't think so, the only affordable 60% pcb that should be hitting the market soon would be the GH60 but orders are closed. MK should have a bunch but they probably won't have any of the SMD soldering done in the same way their ergodox and phantom pcb's dont.

Some people might be selling their GH60's after they are shipped out though, and there is a chance someone would be getting rid of one that already has the SMD soldering done for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not usually one to comment on going off topic in any thread, as I know that people typically go off track every now and again, but really, the equestrian heads should stop.


BOO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Just a quick bit on the horse mask thing... You guys are so doing it wrong, mwa ha ha... Then again, these are proably a bit pricier









http://www.wildgasmasks.com/store_HG2.php

EDIT: Going back on topic, my new desk came in where I ordered it so I'm picking it up tomorrow, so I'll finally have a proper place for the G710+ ~AND~ my QuickFire Stealth, so woohoo!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have the same headphones and I have asus monitors, but no horse head because I am a loser


Well I have Asus monitors but different headphones and no horse mask


----------



## Jixr

found a ducky shine 3 with blues for sale in the local craigslist. and its the yellow edition.

its only $120 and trying to find a good reason not to pick it up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well I have Asus monitors but different headphones and no horse mask


Didn't you read the fine print in the OP?
Quote:


> By joining the Mechanical Keyboard Club, I confirm I own a horse mask. I also acknowledge failure to be in possession of a horse mask whilst a member of the club is an offence, punishable by forfeiting all currently owned keyboards to the club OP.


----------



## JayKthnx

dat yellow is enough reason not to get it for me. not a fan of the butter board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> dat yellow is enough reason not to get it for me. not a fan of the butter board.


I feel like it took me far too long to realize why ducky was making an all yellow keyboard.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think so, the only affordable 60% pcb that should be hitting the market soon would be the GH60 but orders are closed. MK should have a bunch but they probably won't have any of the SMD soldering done in the same way their ergodox and phantom pcb's dont.
> 
> Some people might be selling their GH60's after they are shipped out though, and there is a chance someone would be getting rid of one that already has the SMD soldering done for you.
> BOO


Yea, I considered that until i found out it was closed. Maybe in a month or 2 when the PCBs are distributed ill post a WTB of it.

The KMAC i feel is a bit too much for $410. I mean how much is each component? It'll be nice if we can order the components separately but obviously that won't happen. but it looks so nice..

EDIT: forgot to mention the green/white and grey/blue premiers arrived at mechanical keyboards. Not to mention the gold Tuhaojins which surprised me with their $239 price tag; i thought it was gonna go for $260 or something


----------



## Jixr

So I suck at product photography, and still learning to use my new flash, but here ya go.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8846_zpsd272f8d4.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8852_zps5a0d2f13.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8857_zpse408332c.jpg.html
and it fits in well, horray green! and my sweet new chair I just got today as well.
and you can kinda see how I have my speakers mounted to the back of my monitor, nice and clean looking.

and i'm starting to think may have a problem.... the least custom board I have still has keycaps, is lubed, plate swapped, and only has a stock case on it because i'm painting one for it right now. Needless to say I have a few stock CM keysets if anyone needs a set.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like it took me far too long to realize why ducky was making an all yellow keyboard.


i JUST got it after I read your post... mini lul?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So I suck at product photography, and still learning to use my new flash, but here ya go.
> 
> and it fits in well, horray green! and my sweet new chair I just got today as well.[/SPOILER]
> 
> and i'm starting to think may have a problem.... the least custom board I have still has keycaps, is lubed, plate swapped, and only has a stock case on it because i'm painting one for it right now.


Looks awesome, both your setup and the keyboard. The white backplate that comes with the white poker really ties it all together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i JUST got it after I read your post... mini lul?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys. Why. Why do you have all these horse masks?


They are all that remain after we decapitate and de-horn unicorns, using their flesh to feed starving orphans in Africa and selling the ground up horn as an aphrodesiac in Thailand.


----------



## Travellerr

Hey I wanted to know if anyone knew and or could point to me some references about the new Cooler Master Keyboards coming out sometime in the year, I would assume, the tenkeyless cherry mechanical keyboard Rapid I(rapid with led back lit similar to ducky shine 3) and the one I am even more excited about the Nova Touch tenkeyless topre switch keyboard(which seems to be similar to the rapid aesthetically, which I happen to love). Now, I know they are suppose to be in prototype mode and or a beta stage of development from what I watched on youtube and read elsewhere. I really want to find out if there is a eta or if it is not coming out for a long while, because I am going to be putting some money away for the Nova Touch tenkeyless.

IMO if these keyboards are what they appear, then they are both cherry mechanical and Topre great products. The fact that they are coming out with a rapid with some more serious lighting customization shows that they are listening to their customers and consumers. Then the Nova Touch is a pretty big step for Topre switches going to a much more mainstream company such as Cooler Master, but I believe it was a good move compared to other mainstream companies, and the uniqueness of the Topre switches on the Nova happen to be that the switches have a cherry cross shape stem in the center of the Topre stem, this being a way to mod this keyboard with your cherry mx key caps. That in itself is probably one of the best things to happen for those who have gotten into the Topre game a bit late, and those who wanted more customization from a Topre keyboard.

Well, I apologize for those who knew all of this, and I had actually read some rumors about this Cooler Master product idea a while back, but did not really know if it was coming to pass. I think these are some great things from CM that I have not seen from their other more mainstream competitors.


----------



## Jixr

No ETA or Pricing ATM.
they are supposed to be 'early' 2014, but that could be anywhere from tomorrow to June in marketing terms.


----------



## p3lim

Any of you happen to know where I might buy replacement risers for my CMStorm QuickFire?
I've broken one of mine, and I can't seem to find any retailers selling them.

Also, if theres a third-party selling _rubberized_ risers, that would be great!


----------



## Lust

current keyboards i own, if you wanna see all the other photos go to my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelwiellett/

topre type heaven:






filco majestouch ninja:






filco majestouch 2 multicam:






leopold otaku tkl:




ibm model m:


----------



## Xaero252

Sorry for taking so long to respond again, whomever asked what game it was that was requiring up to ~1000 keypresses a minute; It's StepMania (OpenITG, in my case) with keyboard difficulty songs. The video below is actually possible with your feet now (don't ask; we got crazy and decided to start trying stupid stuff with our feet) I did pretty terrible, so excuse my language:


----------



## joostflux

Hey guys! I have had a mechanical keyboard for quite awhile and I really liked it. It was a Corsair K90. I know, I know bleh right? Right! I recently picked up a Poker 2 with MX Blue clicky goodness and have not looked back. Soooo glad to have that desk-eater gone.

I would like to join the club, so here is my Poker 2 stock (for now).










On a semi-related side note. I do kinda miss having F keys for gaming in MMOs. Would anyone know where I can get a fairly cheap keyboard preferably a TKL and with MX Blacks. I was thinking about a QFR but I can't find one reasonably priced anywhere, they all are either the Blue or Brown models. I just know I would like a sub 100 dollar board that is a TKL with MX Blacks. I have not tried them yet but I think I might like them for gaming. I also would not mind buying used. I've already looked on Geekhack as well, but sadly I don't have the post count quite yet to post in the Classified section. :/

Any info would be super appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> current keyboards i own, if you wanna see all the other photos go to my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelwiellett/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> topre type heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filco majestouch ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filco majestouch 2 multicam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopold otaku tkl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibm model m:


Welcome, your keyboards and setup looks familiar, are you the one who put up a youtube video stating the advantages of a mechanical keyboard and ended up getting absolutely flamed by all the n00bs?


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Welcome, your keyboards and setup looks familiar, are you the one who put up a youtube video stating the advantages of a mechanical keyboard and ended up getting absolutely flamed by all the n00bs?


haha yep i run the pcm channel


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> found a ducky shine 3 with blues for sale in the local craigslist. and its the yellow edition.


Well, they were $120 new on NCIX just last week, and they came with MX Whites. Sale ended though, but you'll probably see some more sales in the future. I would try to talk him down to $90-ish, if not, not worth it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey where do you guys get all your keycaps, I've been looking around and the only really good place seems to be WASD Keyboards

BTW god damn some of you guys have nice keyboards


----------



## Seredin

Anyone know if *Unicomp's "buttons"* are the keycaps only or the cap+stem single piece keys?
(also, what is the proper terminology for differentiating these two types of keys?)


----------



## BakerMan1971

so it seems the Mafia came in and left some 'messages' hope everyone survived the experience.

This thread literally is moving so fast


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey where do you guys get all your keycaps, I've been looking around and the only really good place seems to be WASD Keyboards
> 
> BTW god damn some of you guys have nice keyboards


http://techkeys.us/ is one place, and http://www.keycapsdirect.com/ is another. I think Max Keyboards also sells a variety of keycaps (they sell the transluscent side-printed ones I'll be buying for my G710+ ^_^).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> http://techkeys.us/ is one place, and http://www.keycapsdirect.com/ is another. I think Max Keyboards also sells a variety of keycaps (they sell the transluscent side-printed ones I'll be buying for my G710+ ^_^).


Ah cool, thanks







theres some awesome looking caps out


----------



## Jixr

I'm starting to think that lubing my switches may have damaged some of them, or got oil on the contacts or something. I have like 5 keys that dont always register, and i've checked the soldering, and it looks good to me. I guess i'll take it apart this weekend clean the contacts on them.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey where do you guys get all your keycaps, I've been looking around and the only really good place seems to be WASD Keyboards
> 
> BTW god damn some of you guys have nice keyboards


also check your local outlets for the ducky cap sets, they are usually very well priced, and they do blank ones. Else you can find cheap cap sets in China etc starting at around $15 ish.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> also check your local outlets for the ducky cap sets, they are usually very well priced, and they do blank ones. Else you can find cheap cap sets in China etc starting at around $15 ish.


As far as I know Aus is crap for caps







I'll have a look tho, looking at getting a new tenkeyless red maybe backlit


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> current keyboards i own, if you wanna see all the other photos go to my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelwiellett/


Nice photography !
and welcome


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Didn't you read the fine print in the OP?


u Wot m8?

I dare you to try and take my board away.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So I suck at product photography, and still learning to use my new flash, but here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8846_zpsd272f8d4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8852_zps5a0d2f13.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8857_zpse408332c.jpg.html
> 
> 
> and it fits in well, horray green! and my sweet new chair I just got today as well.
> and you can kinda see how I have my speakers mounted to the back of my monitor, nice and clean looking.
> 
> and i'm starting to think may have a problem.... the least custom board I have still has keycaps, is lubed, plate swapped, and only has a stock case on it because i'm painting one for it right now. Needless to say I have a few stock CM keysets if anyone needs a set.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


While I do really like the clean, minimalist approach, that chair looks mighty uncomfortable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey where do you guys get all your keycaps, I've been looking around and the only really good place seems to be WASD Keyboards
> 
> BTW god damn some of you guys have nice keyboards


Don't listen to these fools.

The only way to get proper keycaps is to pray the almighty keyboard gods and offer these sacrifice three:

1. The rubber membrane of a pleb keyboard. This must be ripped from the still beating heart of a live keyboard, and affixed to the altar thus.
2. A sacrifice of three virgin goats is to be made (virgin unicorns are also acceptable)
3. The last and most important step is to sacrifice thy wallet and thy savings to the keyboard gods. You must vow to spend fully and irresponsibly and not look back or regret any of thy purchases.

Follow these steps while shouting thy praise to Gaben and thou will be rewarded with keycaps a plenty.

Good luck, and God speed.


----------



## JayKthnx

I don't have 3 virgin goats or unicorns. Is a @CynicalUnicorn an acceptable substitute?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I don't have 3 virgin goats or unicorns. Is a @CynicalUnicorn an acceptable substitute?


Yes, but you won't get as good results.

You can probably get some PBT caps, but no double shot ABS, and no clacks or metal caps.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Don't listen to these fools.
> 
> The only way to get proper keycaps is to pray the almighty keyboard gods and offer these sacrifice three:
> 
> 1. The rubber membrane of a pleb keyboard. This must be ripped from the still beating heart of a live keyboard, and affixed to the altar thus.
> 2. A sacrifice of three virgin goats is to be made (virgin unicorns are also acceptable)
> 3. The last and most important step is to sacrifice thy wallet and thy savings to the keyboard gods. You must vow to spend fully and irresponsibly and not look back or regret any of thy purchases.
> 
> Follow these steps while shouting thy praise to Gaben and thou will be rewarded with keycaps a plenty.
> 
> Good luck, and God speed.


Wait, the goats had to be virgins?

That explains why it didn't work.


----------



## JayKthnx

told you not to tamper with the goods


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey where do you guys get all your keycaps, I've been looking around and the only really good place seems to be WASD Keyboards
> 
> BTW god damn some of you guys have nice keyboards


GeekHack is a good choice for keycaps, if you don't mind group buys.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Wait, the goats had to be virgins?
> 
> That explains why it didn't work.












wrong.


----------



## Travellerr

Aww I should of figured my boy Jixr would of came through with possible information on the newer keyboards from CM. I knew that it was coming around early 2014, and thanks for the verification about not having pricing and or estimated time of arrival. So, are you interested in getting the Rapid I? because I know you like the Rapid's for their modding ease, or are you even interested in the topre keyboard they will be having come to the market when they do release it? Because I am pretty sure you said one of the reasons you have not gotten a Topre keyboard was the high price, but I could be wrong. Anyways, I am hoping that it will be release at a competitive price point which I am pretty sure it will be in order to help with convincing enthusiasts to perhaps buy one of their Nova Touch's instead of a Leopold, Realforce, HHKB pro2. So let me know what you think and if you are considering any of these newer keyboards coming out.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> While I do really like the clean, minimalist approach, that chair looks mighty uncomfortable.


Thanks, and the chair does look uncomfortable, but its bugnie chords and is really nice actually. if It wasent I wouldn't have bought two of them ( one for home and one for work ) They are a bit small though, but I don't like the big poofy fake leather office chairs.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Aww I should of figured my boy Jixr would of came through with possible information on the newer keyboards from CM. I knew that it was coming around early 2014, and thanks for the verification about not having pricing and or estimated time of arrival. So, are you interested in getting the Rapid I? because I know you like the Rapid's for their modding ease, or are you even interested in the topre keyboard they will be having come to the market when they do release it? Because I am pretty sure you said one of the reasons you have not gotten a Topre keyboard was the high price, but I could be wrong. Anyways, I am hoping that it will be release at a competitive price point which I am pretty sure it will be in order to help with convincing enthusiasts to perhaps buy one of their Nova Touch's instead of a Leopold, Realforce, HHKB pro2. So let me know what you think and if you are considering any of these newer keyboards coming out.


I probably won't get the Rapid I, its neat but I don't have any reason to upgrade to it. I've never typed on a topre, and the price has had me worried about buying one sight unseen. My next keyboard will probably be a Kmac or a filco with an alluminium case. Or just wait until cherry RGB's are available from other manufactuers other than Corsair.

I'm pretty content with my current collection and don't have any need for anymore keyboards ( unless I happen to see a good deal on a used one )


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Wait, the goats had to be virgins?
> 
> That explains why it didn't work.


Ah, so you're from Wales I see.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah, so you're from Wales I see.


Too funny.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah, so you're from Wales I see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Too funny.


You're getting confused with sheep


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You're getting confused with sheep


I didn't think they had much preference.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You're getting confused with sheep


I know it's more of a sheep thing, and Brigden (a small town near me) is known more for goats, but no one knows of Brigden. People know of Wales. Now this whole discussion around the joke has ruined the joke.

Great job guys


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I know it's more of a sheep thing, and Brigden (a small town near me) is known more for goats, but no one knows of Brigden. People know of Wales. Now this whole discussion around the joke has ruined the joke.
> 
> Great job guys


Hey, was funny as I was scrolling down and catching up.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I don't have 3 virgin goats or unicorns. Is a @CynicalUnicorn an acceptable substitute?


Nope nope nope. I don't fit the virgin criteria. Obviously, because I'm on a tech enthusiast forum and my Firday nights are exciting because of Game Night...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nope nope nope. I don't fit the virgin criteria. Obviously, because I'm on a tech enthusiast forum and my Firday nights are exciting because of Game Night...


Hey CynicalUnicorn, what's with the chocolate eating female avatar? I keep mistaking you for frickfrock999/Sir Sebastian, when I see you post outside of here!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Exactly! Frick said somebody stole his avatar once, therefore I am stealing his avatar to prove a point or something. I interpreted it as a challenge.







If you'll excuse me, I'm going to find wacky tech news...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Exactly! Frick said somebody stole his avatar once, therefore I am stealing his avatar to prove a point or something. I interpreted it as a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I'm going to find wacky tech news...


Well, fun and all, but I don't think he'd be online much to notice you doing it since he's been off quite a bit lately to deal with stuff. Or maybe I missed the point and you're meant to be doing this in his absence.









Anyway, now I know it is deliberate.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

He'll be in the OMPT soon enough... Actually he's there now, catching up on the hundreds of posts that have been made in his absence. Fortunately it will take all of five minutes to get through.







There is not a whole lot of content in that thread.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah, so you're from Wales I see.


Yes, if you go back a half-dozen or so generations.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nope nope nope. I don't fit the virgin criteria. Obviously, because I'm on a tech enthusiast forum and my Firday nights are exciting because of Game Night...


Awe, it's okay buddy.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And you won't even be there!









EDIT: Although I am listening to ELO right now and Mr. Blue Sky is cheering me up a little...


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Anyone know if *Unicomp's "buttons"* are the keycaps only or the cap+stem single piece keys?
> (also, what is the proper terminology for differentiating these two types of keys?)


They are all the 2 piece setup except for keys done in black and the modifiers with the stabilizing slider (ie: enter, shift, backspace, space bar).


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> They are all the 2 piece setup except for keys done in black and the modifiers with the stabilizing slider (ie: enter, shift, backspace, space bar).


Thank you very much.


----------



## Travellerr

I understand that I have seen a few of your keyboards, and from the ones I have seen and from the mods and time you have put into them I can understand that you are done for now. As far as the Topre switches are concerned, I have a feeling from a few threads that I have read and granted it is just a feeling, that the Nova touch will be a better price point them most of the Topre keyboards out their, more like the Type Heaven's pricing. Anyways I highly recommend either giving the keyboard and either or the Leopold fc660c(if you are cool with it's form factor, I happen to dig it) a serious chance, because the Nova I can imagine will be great as far as product and quality for price and the Leopold 660c which is my daily driver only being switched out with my XT and or Rapid time to time for a change in typing experience.


----------



## geogga

Hey guys where can I find info on the novatouch?
NVM thats the name of the topre/cherry keyboard. weird name..

Tomorrow I may order parts for my first custom keyboard from spirits GB









mmm for those of you who love dem clears, mechanical keyboards.
Great pricing, its just like the highest MOQ/ lowest pricing of a GB!


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey guys where can I find info on the novatouch?
> NVM thats the name of the topre/cherry keyboard. weird name..
> 
> Tomorrow I may order parts for my first custom keyboard from spirits GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm for those of you who love dem clears, mechanical keyboards.
> Great pricing, its just like the highest MOQ/ lowest pricing of a GB!


what does that place offer? im not new to mechanical keyboards but i dont know a lot of places that offer mods for them


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> what does that place offer? im not new to mechanical keyboards but i dont know a lot of places that offer mods for them


It's a group buy in Geekhack, he offers separate sale on keyboard components ie PCB, case, switch, spring, lube, etc
He also offer assembly service, there are a lot of that kind of service in Geekhack


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> what does that place offer? im not new to mechanical keyboards but i dont know a lot of places that offer mods for them


If u are asking why I said mechanical keyboards, I ment to refer them to their website, mechanicalkeyboards.
They have switches, wrist rests, mostly everything except PCBs and aluminum plates(that I know of)

And jokrik, do you know people who can do the soldering for me for a decent price? I don't know how to do those small stuff like diodes. Basically, I only want to solder switches and LEDs and skip the tough parts hehe


----------



## Jixr

bleh, just got done playing some BF4 with mx greens, i much much much prefer blacks lol.

been running the poker 2 through its paces, and reading a little bit on the programming and stuff.

I really need to add some weight to the thing, is sliding around my desk like crazy ( due to the case really )

Trying to think of good ways to add some weight to the case, and some rubber feet.

Tomorrow i'll test out my LED lighting Ideas I have for it.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bleh, just got done playing some BF4 with mx greens, i much much much prefer blacks lol.
> 
> been running the poker 2 through its paces, and reading a little bit on the programming and stuff.
> 
> I really need to add some weight to the thing, is *sliding around my desk* like crazy ( due to the case really )
> 
> Trying to think of good ways to add some weight to the case, and some rubber feet.
> 
> Tomorrow i'll test out my LED lighting Ideas I have for it.


I dunno if you've already thought about it, but they make rubber mats for carpets, and sell them in smaller (cheaper) sizes at home improvement or big box stores. You could cut one down to size and have your keyboard rest on it, and it would never move.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I was thinking about doing something like that, I can find rubber mats easily, but I want it to look nice.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Hey I wanted to know if anyone knew and or could point to me some references about the new Cooler Master Keyboards coming out sometime in the year, I would assume, the tenkeyless cherry mechanical keyboard Rapid I(rapid with led back lit similar to ducky shine 3) and the one I am even more excited about the Nova Touch tenkeyless topre switch keyboard(which seems to be similar to the rapid aesthetically, which I happen to love). Now, I know they are suppose to be in prototype mode and or a beta stage of development from what I watched on youtube and read elsewhere. I really want to find out if there is a eta or if it is not coming out for a long while, because I am going to be putting some money away for the Nova Touch tenkeyless.
> 
> IMO if these keyboards are what they appear, then they are both cherry mechanical and Topre great products. The fact that they are coming out with a rapid with some more serious lighting customization shows that they are listening to their customers and consumers. Then the Nova Touch is a pretty big step for Topre switches going to a much more mainstream company such as Cooler Master, but I believe it was a good move compared to other mainstream companies, and the uniqueness of the Topre switches on the Nova happen to be that the switches have a cherry cross shape stem in the center of the Topre stem, this being a way to mod this keyboard with your cherry mx key caps. That in itself is probably one of the best things to happen for those who have gotten into the Topre game a bit late, and those who wanted more customization from a Topre keyboard.
> 
> Well, I apologize for those who knew all of this, and I had actually read some rumors about this Cooler Master product idea a while back, but did not really know if it was coming to pass. I think these are some great things from CM that I have not seen from their other more mainstream competitors.


That said though it's still under development and I can help feedback changes you would like to make to the future-finished product
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I understand that I have seen a few of your keyboards, and from the ones I have seen and from the mods and time you have put into them I can understand that you are done for now. As far as the Topre switches are concerned, I have a feeling from a few threads that I have read and granted it is just a feeling, that the Nova touch will be a better price point them most of the Topre keyboards out their, more like the Type Heaven's pricing. Anyways I highly recommend either giving the keyboard and either or the Leopold fc660c(if you are cool with it's form factor, I happen to dig it) a serious chance, because the Nova I can imagine will be great as far as product and quality for price and the Leopold 660c which is my daily driver only being switched out with my XT and or Rapid time to time for a change in typing experience.


I'll be also thinking CM's topre is priced cheaper than the others but I'm putting my money on that not happening. Topre wants money and lots of it especially when they make them AND sell them they're not too keen on others putting lower prices, unlike Cherry who just makes the switches and companies make the keyboards then sell them.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about doing something like that, I can find rubber mats easily, but I want it to look nice.


You can also find them in kitchen sections.
The mat or the feet will work just trim them down so they fit inside the frame that way you can't see them.


----------



## maninblue

check this out


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maninblue*
> 
> check this out


Bit of a shame it's exclusive to Corsair boards, lets hope they do well designing them. Hopefully they wont cost as much as the moon.


----------



## geogga

Wait you just discovered that? I hope you know corsair debuted their rgb keyboard


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I knew there was already a lot of information about them around, I watched Linus' review on the sample one he was sent. I hope Corsair do a TKL


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Wait you just discovered that? I hope you know corsair debuted their rgb keyboard


Wish it came in black switches instead of the red though!

Corsair can have the exclusive red but I hope the other manufacturer's get Black, Brown, etc for this!


----------



## THC Butterz

I hate the fact that I cant seem to find the perfect mechanical KB for me, I own both the Cm storm trigger, and the black widow ultimate 2013, both with cherry MX blues which I love, I have tried every cherry switch, And blues are just my preference, now i'm looking for a new KB for another system that doesn't have the issues that these two do, the trigger comes unplugged every time i move it a few inches, otherwise I love it, I love the layout, macros, etc, the razer on the other hand has the same layout, macros and all, but it doesn't have a removable usb cable so it doesn't disconnect every time i move it, which makes it my favorite of the two, the problem I have with the black widow is that it uses the razer synapsys software to run the keyboard, store macros, etc. and quite frankly, the synapsys software is the most bugged software I think I have had on my Pc for a long time, any recommendations for my next keyboard?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I hate the fact that I cant seem to find the perfect mechanical KB for me, I own both the Cm storm trigger, and the black widow ultimate 2013, both with cherry MX blues which I love, I have tried every cherry switch, And blues are just my preference, now i'm looking for a new KB for another system that doesn't have the issues that these two do, the trigger comes unplugged every time i move it a few inches, otherwise I love it, I love the layout, macros, etc, the razer on the other hand has the same layout, macros and all, but it doesn't have a removable usb cable so it doesn't disconnect every time i move it, which makes it my favorite of the two, the problem I have with the black widow is that it uses the razer synapsys software to run the keyboard, store macros, etc. and quite frankly, the synapsys software is the most bugged software I think I have had on my Pc for a long time, any recommendations for my next keyboard?


Ducky Shine III, Max Nighthawk x7, or you could go for the Trigger Z, which uses a full-size USB and might be less likely to detach.

You could use software like autohotkey instead of the synapse software.


----------



## roflcopter159

Few questions for you guys. I have the Ducky Shine 3 TKL and as you know, there is no wrist rest on this keyboard. Where can I order a good one that would be the size of this keyboard? Second, are O rings a worthwhile investment? I have MX Reds if that makes a difference. Also, with O rings, would they cause issues with the backlighting on the keys?


----------



## HPE1000

I got some gold spring bling now. I got 62g, 67g, and 120g gold springs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Few questions for you guys. I have the Ducky Shine 3 TKL and as you know, there is no wrist rest on this keyboard. Where can I order a good one that would be the size of this keyboard? Second, are O rings a worthwhile investment? I have MX Reds if that makes a difference. Also, with O rings, would they cause issues with the backlighting on the keys?


What material would you like? Leather, wood, marble, acrylic, etc.

O rings are a matter of preference, I see most people not liking them and taking them off. As far as backlighting, I don't think they should cause problems, the logitech g710+ has o rings and backlighting and there are no problems there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got some gold spring bling now. I got 62g, 67g, and 120g gold springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Few questions for you guys. I have the Ducky Shine 3 TKL and as you know, there is no wrist rest on this keyboard. Where can I order a good one that would be the size of this keyboard? Second, are O rings a worthwhile investment? I have MX Reds if that makes a difference. Also, with O rings, would they cause issues with the backlighting on the keys?
> 
> 
> 
> What material would you like? Leather, wood, marble, acrylic, etc.
Click to expand...

Anything cheap and comfortable haha. Black would be the preferred color.


----------



## THC Butterz

thanks, I have never before seen the trigger Z, might wait for a review or two, but it looks cool


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Anything cheap and comfortable haha. Black would be the preferred color.


If you can find a ducky leather wrist rest in stock it will be under 40 and should be good enough.

Something strange just happened, I put my poker in the aluminum case and everything got way better.... The sound of the keyboard is WAY quieter and it just feel so much better. This isn't just opinion, I have some proof... I usually type around 80wpm and I can hit 90 if I really try. But this is what I got for my first test result @[email protected]



Maybe I will reach 100 soon


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> thanks, I have never before seen the trigger Z, might wait for a review or two, but it looks cool


also try a quickfire Xt or Quickfire rapid, the two boards you have now are garbage really.

And my little lighting idea for my poker works, which is cool, I'll have to wait till its dark to see how effective it is, and I'll take some pictures.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also try a quickfire Xt or Quickfire rapid, the two boards you have now are garbage really.


I don't see how the cm storm trigger is garbage :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And my little lighting idea for my poker works, which is cool, I'll have to wait till its dark to see how effective it is, and I'll take some pictures.


Did you put the leds under the keyboard instead of on the top so the case glows?


----------



## Jixr

kinda sorta.

and the trigger, crappiest of the crappy keycaps, non standard, weird ugly looks, and cherry stabs.


----------



## Simca

Why do you guys need a wrist rest? I just lay my forearms on the table and type with my wrists in the air. Doesn't bother me.

Also HPE, the trigger is probably fine, just lacks some of the quality touches of other boards. He's probably exaggerating how bad it is because he's spoiled on quality boards. It would be like me calling the Sennheiser HD650 garbage compared to my HE-500.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like that my wrist wrest was free so I didn't waste money worrying. If anything I think it gets in the way.


----------



## roflcopter159

I was curious about one because I don't have a huge amount of space on my desk to rest my arms. All I really have room for are my wrists and it can get a bit uncomfortable after a little while of gaming/typing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why do you guys need a wrist rest? I just lay my forearms on the table and type with my wrists in the air. Doesn't bother me.
> 
> Also HPE, the trigger is probably fine, just lacks some of the quality touches of other boards. He's probably exaggerating how bad it is because he's spoiled on quality boards. It would be like me calling the Sennheiser HD650 garbage compared to my HE-500.


I don't use a wrist rest, I might want one later on. I actually prefer just shoving my keyboard as far back on my desk and laying my whole arm down on it. Hard to describe but it feels pretty amazing, looks stupid and is terrible for gaming. But for pure typing I love it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My brother has a trigger and I use it every now and then, I don't find anything wrong with it. Styling and stabilizers are purely opinion, I actually prefer cherry stabilizers in most cases. Non standard keycaps don't mean anything on backlit keyboards as far as I am concerned, not like you are going to find aftermarket replacement backlit keycap sets.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I was curious about one because I don't have a huge amount of space on my desk to rest my arms. All I really have room for are my wrists and it can get a bit uncomfortable after a little while of gaming/typing.


I solved that with good cable management, moving my case to beside, not behind, my monitors, and cramming as much as I could behind the monitors.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I was curious about one because I don't have a huge amount of space on my desk to rest my arms. All I really have room for are my wrists and it can get a bit uncomfortable after a little while of gaming/typing.
> 
> 
> 
> I solved that with good cable management, moving my case to beside, not behind, my monitors, and cramming as much as I could behind the monitors.
Click to expand...

Well the main problem is that I have a very small desk at school. I have to put the case on a separate table in order to fit everything.


----------



## Jixr

You can keep a pretty clean desk even with little space. a vesa arm works wonders for looks and freeing up desk space ( as most monitor stands are quite large ) Should allow you to move your keyboard more up and give you some more arm space. Or, just go buy a larger desk if possible.

Some handy cable management, and maybe even mounting your speakers behind your monitor. ( thats what I do ) it looks really nice.


----------



## Travellerr

Dave you are probably right though I wish you were not in regards to the fact that Topre is still in control of their product and would probably not allow their switches to placed in a keyboard with out making some serious revenue. I was hoping because of the fact that Cooler Master usually does not let me down and I appreciate their consistency that they would be pricing things around the same as the Type Heaven(generally around 150). I mean I figured if they are not using pbt key caps that is pretty standard pricing, and I would be willing to pay that if they came out in the 55g weighting that CM was talking about.

If it is with pad printed pbt caps I would be willing to pay the 180 that I paid for the Leopold fc660c that is my daily driver. Now I would definitely appreciate any updates you may hear about man because I know you are usually good about staying informed and educated on the subject. I am about to go back to school and I wanted to put some money down on two things before starting, the last keyboard I will be able to buy in a whiiile and then a tablet that is under 450 that I can use for school that has high res. Now, I may just have to look into getting the Realforce 55g(which I believe that I would love) and either the Microsoft surface rt, Asus Transformer, etc. (looking for recommendations please pm, if you have one worth buying).

Anyways thanks a lot man for replying to my post, because I was hoping someone that has better info than I would reply with some kind of feedback or news.


----------



## HPE1000

So.. I just did some stuff, and I might be onto something...


STUPID HAIR RUINED THE PIC
The PCB being used is in fact a poker 2, but once my custom pcb with leds and such arrives, it is going in this case with these keycaps.

If interested, click on the spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The blue board literally looks like a different shade now.


----------



## geogga

Are you getting the GH60 or a PCB off spirit? Or something totally different


----------



## zemco999

Does this look better to you?

edit full res link http://i.imgur.com/NI2EmFJ.png


----------



## Jixr

blah, well I had a led light strip mounted underneath my Poker, but unfortunately its not really bright enough to see unless all the lights in the room are turned off. Oh well. points for trying.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blah, well I had a led light strip mounted underneath my Poker, but unfortunately its not really bright enough to see unless all the lights in the room are turned off. Oh well. points for trying.


I still want to see it

Geogga its going to be sprits pcb


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> Does this look better to you?
> 
> edit full res link http://i.imgur.com/NI2EmFJ.png


I can see the pixels. The reflections are all wrong. 0/10.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> Does this look better to you?
> 
> edit full res link http://i.imgur.com/NI2EmFJ.png


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I can see the pixels. The reflections are all wrong. 0/10.


Frick frock imposter


----------



## zemco999

you can only see the pixels in the spacebar, the rest was blended out. I'll redo the spacebar

avatar= unoriginal/10


----------



## pez

Lol fantastic comeback; 10/10 would repost.


----------



## Jixr

i didn't bother taking pictures, and I already desoldered it.


----------



## geogga

Ahh, good luck on ur project


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol fantastic comeback; 10/10 would repost.


Thank you *bows* Would have been better if I didn't get ninja'd xD

This is a little better HPE http://i.imgur.com/L7p8ESJ.png


----------



## Lust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> Does this look better to you?
> 
> edit full res link http://i.imgur.com/NI2EmFJ.png


diggin this, where did you get the aluminum housing?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can keep a pretty clean desk even with little space. a vesa arm works wonders for looks and freeing up desk space ( as most monitor stands are quite large ) Should allow you to move your keyboard more up and give you some more arm space. Or, just go buy a larger desk if possible.
> 
> Some handy cable management, and maybe even mounting your speakers behind your monitor. ( thats what I do ) it looks really nice.


Unfortunately, I have to move my computer to and from school a number of times per year, so something like a monitor mount is a bit difficult to justify considering how much more difficult it will make transportation. Also, that isn't including the various LANs I have with friends throughout the year


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> diggin this, where did you get the aluminum housing?


Not mine, ask HPE


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Not mine, ask HPE


I think it's the FMJ poker case
a group buy made by Feng in GH

there will be second round soon


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I think it's the FMJ poker case
> a group buy made by Feng in GH
> 
> there will be second round soon


Yerp, 2nd round should be soon. It is design #2.


----------



## geogga

Ahhh I don't know if I should get a topre or join spirits GB....AHHHH decisions.
Custom sexiness, or a new experience with switches will will help me better than blues


----------



## JayKthnx

@roflcopter159 I would suggest a couple different rests depending on your budget. If you want a nice and custom leather or wood wrist rest, I would suggest talking to either Noko or The_Beast on gh. a less expensive option is a filco wrist rest or a diatec marble wrist rest, though you have to ask a proxy to order from diatec for you. If you're pretty tight on money at the moment, a lot of people like the 3m gel wrist rest on amazon as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, much as I love that QuickFire Stealth, I'll probably wind up returning it. I absolutely LOVE just how clicky it is, but recent changes to my desk (yay new desk!) have pretty much made it so that where it currently sits will more than likely be taken up by an Ableton Push ^_^ ...That and I'm perfectly content with my Logitech G710+ and it being a full sized keyboard ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Few questions for you guys. I have the Ducky Shine 3 TKL and as you know, there is no wrist rest on this keyboard. Where can I order a good one that would be the size of this keyboard? Second, are O rings a worthwhile investment? I have MX Reds if that makes a difference. Also, with O rings, would they cause issues with the backlighting on the keys?


O rings are so cheap I can't even consider them an investment







Actually i put orings on the frequent keys i use on my RK9000 and right now I think ... it feels like crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Dave you are probably right though I wish you were not in regards to the fact that Topre is still in control of their product and would probably not allow their switches to placed in a keyboard with out making some serious revenue. I was hoping because of the fact that Cooler Master usually does not let me down and I appreciate their consistency that they would be pricing things around the same as the Type Heaven(generally around 150). I mean I figured if they are not using pbt key caps that is pretty standard pricing, and I would be willing to pay that if they came out in the 55g weighting that CM was talking about.
> 
> If it is with pad printed pbt caps I would be willing to pay the 180 that I paid for the Leopold fc660c that is my daily driver. Now I would definitely appreciate any updates you may hear about man because I know you are usually good about staying informed and educated on the subject. I am about to go back to school and I wanted to put some money down on two things before starting, the last keyboard I will be able to buy in a whiiile and then a tablet that is under 450 that I can use for school that has high res. Now, I may just have to look into getting the Realforce 55g(which I believe that I would love) and either the Microsoft surface rt, Asus Transformer, etc. (looking for recommendations please pm, if you have one worth buying).
> 
> Anyways thanks a lot man for replying to my post, because I was hoping someone that has better info than I would reply with some kind of feedback or news.


Lrn2Quote man








Do you only want 55g? I'm wondering if you guys need more than just 55g since they can and will release more than 55g alone. It's still in dev so not much can be said about it but hey








But anyway, I attempted to use my RK9000 on my dad's Tab 7.7 (don't ask me why he has it, i really hate samsung anyway) and I can just say that ... It feels awkward. I borrowed my friend's 60% and it's still awkward.
If you just want a decent light small mech keyboard for everyday use just buy a G84-4100 Black off ebay. They go pretty cheap (unless i've been blind) and I got mine for 20SGD. USB is 30SGD which I will not pay

I know guys, I'm not exactly a fan of the massive stature of the CM Storm MECH but i'll have to wait for the Rapid I (or whatever it is) to get a real TKL board.


----------



## bazh

wow, a huge club here







any Topre love around ?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> wow, a huge club here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any Topre love around ?


There is definitely topre love around here


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> TIL not even often win arguments with themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...my sister called me today and asked if I wanted a cat--a co-worker has to get rid of one because her dogs aren't getting along.
> I think I might get it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ragdoll, so they're worth a bit of money (not that thatt matters one bit) but they're big and fluffy and cuddly and I wants it.
> Yeah guys, let's rein in this conversation.
> 
> @HPE1000 Dude, that shipping cost is a night mare in itself. Ouch!


They also shed like a biatch. Keep it away from the keyboard!


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah I switched out my MX Red K70 for an MX Brown K70, much better for typing now.


----------



## Travellerr

@Dave I am actually fine with the compact keyboard I have is the one I will probably use with whatever tablet I end up getting for when I go back to classes. As far as weighting on the Nova goes my first preference is the 55g, but that does not mean I am unwilling and or not going to try another weighting if CM comes out with them. Thanks again for the feedback my well versed keyboard knowing friend.









@bazh Most definitely is some topre love around here man, and yes I would agree this thread and community is pretty great,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> @bazh Most definitely is some topre love around here man, and yes I would agree this thread and community is pretty great,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


great 660C







and also, moarrr love for 60%


----------



## HPE1000

Tex Yoda, 60% mech with trackpoint and usb hub just came out.

Not my thing, thought it was worth putting here though.





I'm just going to go out and assume the buttons below the spacebar are left click, center click and right click. I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.

USB hub on the back also doesn't make sense, if you are using this with a laptop, which seems to be the intended use, you are going to shove it all the way up to the laptop. USB hub should have been on the side.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm just going to go out and assume the buttons below the spacebar are left click, center click and right click. I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.


I thought I was like everyone when I use my tongue for the spacebar....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I thought I was like everyone when I use my tongue for the spacebar....












Lots of people use their index finger, I will admit I use my index finger more than anything due to years of laptop typing with too shallow of a spacebar to even be used with my thumb.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Trackpads on laptops get in the way more than shallow keys IMO. I hate those things though. They're like keyboard nipples that you can use as mice. It's just bleh and they get in the way. I do like the Cherry MX mouse buttons though, that's neat.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Tex Yoda, 60% mech with trackpoint and usb hub just came out.
> 
> Not my thing, thought it was worth putting here though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go out and assume the buttons below the spacebar are left click, center click and right click. I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.
> 
> USB hub on the back also doesn't make sense, if you are using this with a laptop, which seems to be the intended use, you are going to shove it all the way up to the laptop. USB hub should have been on the side.


I need one! Love the trackpoint on my archbook!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Tex Yoda, 60% mech with trackpoint and usb hub just came out.
> 
> I'm just going to go out and assume the buttons below the spacebar are left click, center click and right click. I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.
> 
> USB hub on the back also doesn't make sense, if you are using this with a laptop, which seems to be the intended use, you are going to shove it all the way up to the laptop. USB hub should have been on the side.


Actually side USB hubs is highly hated. Not only by me but it makes no sense at all.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Actually side USB hubs is highly hated. Not only by me but it makes no sense at all.


How so? Besides limiting how far back you can put your keyboard it can make it hard to even plug the usb ports in the first place. Has there been a keyboard with a side usb hub on it before to come to that conclusion?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How so? Besides limiting how far back you can put your keyboard it can make it hard to even plug the usb ports in the first place. Has there been a keyboard with a side usb hub on it before to come to that conclusion?


I'm surprised you don't know they exist
Um. Roccat Ryos MK, Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
Do your research man, I'm disappointed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm surprised you don't know they exist
> Um. Roccat Ryos MK, Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
> Do your research man, I'm disappointed.


So sorry man, I thought we were talking about mobile keyboard with side mounted usb hubs.(ie keyboards like the HHKB pro 2 which has a usb hub on the back of it)

Since I clearly said, "if you are using this with a laptop, which seems to be the intended use". IN this case, putting the usb ports on the back doesn't make sense to me. If you are taking this on the go, you want to shove the keyboard as close to the laptop as you can imo. And if you want to plug a usb device into it, you would then need to pull it inches away from the laptop.

Now on a huge keyboard that is sitting on your desk, back mounted usb hub is the best, I am not saying it isn't.


----------



## pez

What is this conversation even about? Hubs or how you connect your keyboard to a laptop?

The USB hub plus audio out/in on my keyboard had been a ridiculously convenient feature. I don't understand why people would hate that.


----------



## Jixr

The apple wired keyboards have the best hub placement I've ever seen.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What is this conversation even about? Hubs or how you connect your keyboard to a laptop?
> 
> The USB hub plus audio out/in on my keyboard had been a ridiculously convenient feature. I don't understand why people would hate that.


What I am talking about is the USB hub on the keyboard. It is clearly supposed to be a mobile keyboard, since I don't think people want to use a trackpoint on their desk.

SO what I am trying to say is that I don't think putting the usb port on the back of the keyboard was a great idea for a keyboard that is intended for mobile use. I would think you would put the keyboard close to the laptop, which would then block the usb hub on the back. So I said that putting the usb hub on the side might have been a better idea in this situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The apple wired keyboards have the best hub placement I've ever seen.


It makes plugging a big usb into it easy, I think we can all say that plugging a usb into the front port of a computer is easier than putting it directly into the motherboard on the back. Pretty much what I am getting at here.


----------



## pez

That's what I was thinking...I can't tell if sarcasm isn't coming naturally to me anymore...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's what I was thinking...I can't tell if sarcasm isn't coming naturally to me anymore...


I don't know, I really think side hubs on small keyboards are better. Even if I am one of the few thinking that, it's my opinion and I don't really care. Like I said, if it is a huge keyboard then I don't really care where the hub is, it is better on the back.

Whatever though, I am not going to bother anymore.


----------



## Travellerr

@bazh thank you for the compliment, and I happen to like your HHKB pro 2 a lot as well. I was wishing they had them at a higher resistance like Realforce does because I believe I would really like another 60% Topre keyboard. I understand why some people do not like them and think they lame, but for gaming and just general writing I have had no problems only have the the 60% of the keyboard with some integrated secondary functions through the layout which people can get use to fairly quickly. This is by far my favorite keyboard I have ever owned let alone used, firstly because of the Topre switches and then because of the aesthetics, build, and comfort and ease at which I adapted the layout.

Also I know this is keyboard thread for mechanical keyboard, but I have to say that I have never liked wireless mice until I went on a random purchase of the Logitech G602 wireless optical mouse. I am currently using it for general use and majority of the games I play from mmo-fps-rpg and I have yet to be disappointed with this mouse's quality, connectivity, battery life(which I only have one double A and it has been running fine for weeks of long hours of use), and not to mention general comfort and tracking. I just wanted to give anyone who is looking for a new mouse and would a want a wireless mouse with the baddies take care of. Because so far this is my favorite mouse besides the Death adder 2013 and the CM Spawn.

Back to keyboard talk, I wanted to know if anyone knows how reliable amazon third sellers are because there is a Realforce 86u up there from a certain seller(whom has 5 stars out of 20+ or so reviews) for 165 after shipping. I think that is a great deal but would be worried that seems a little too low for a new Realforce. Would like some feedback from other buyers and or owners of this keyboard especially those who have ordered from third party sellers.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.


Wow, way to be a hater about my individual and totally not terrible way of typing









Trackpoint is nice, I hated them until I learned how to really use them, and by that point they didn't really exist anymore. Go figure.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I can see them getting in the way for typists who use their thumb for the spacebar, which should be everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, way to be a hater about my individual and totally not terrible way of typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trackpoint is nice, I hated them until I learned how to really use them, and by that point they didn't really exist anymore. Go figure.
Click to expand...

Thinkpads and I think some Dell latitudes have them still!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Thinkpads and I think some Dell latitudes have them still!


I knew about thinkpads, but not latitudes. Might have to take a look at that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Why are they so good? They're just... I dunno man. They're weird.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Why are they so good? They're just... I dunno man. They're weird.


I guess I like them because you don't like them. lol
besides, now I have an excuse to tell people I have a keyboard nipple lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I guess I like them because you don't like them. lol
> besides, now I have an excuse to tell people I have a keyboard nipple lol


Indeed.

Very indeed.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I love keyboard nipples. they were all the rage 7 or so years ago! Had clients that wouldn't have a laptop unless it had a nipple!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people use their index finger, I will admit I use my index finger more than anything due to years of laptop typing with too shallow of a spacebar to even be used with my thumb.


I still think that using my tongue is the best way to use the spacebar... keeps it nice and smooth


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know, I really think side hubs on small keyboards are better. Even if I am one of the few thinking that, it's my opinion and I don't really care. Like I said, if it is a huge keyboard then I don't really care where the hub is, it is better on the back.
> 
> Whatever though, I am not going to bother anymore.


Realized my wording was terrible. I fully agree with your logic actually, I just couldn't tell if the other guy was being sarcastic or just condescending.


----------



## Jixr

So i'm starting to learn that 60% boards are not for everyone ( including me )

I'm constantly reaching for arrow keys that are not there, cant really use the Fx buttons with another button ( alt+f4 for example ) and a few other things I don't like about the layout.

( though it looks awesome, and I like the greens, and its amazing for simple typing ) I guess I just use alot more keyboard shortcuts that most people do.


----------



## nubbinator

Making your own caps is just too much fun.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So i'm starting to learn that 60% boards are not for everyone ( including me )
> 
> I'm constantly reaching for arrow keys that are not there, cant really use the Fx buttons with another button ( alt+f4 for example ) and a few other things I don't like about the layout.
> 
> ( though it looks awesome, and I like the greens, and its amazing for simple typing ) I guess I just use alot more keyboard shortcuts that most people do.


It is a pain to type ~ on the poker(fn+shift+esc). I really just use my filco as a daily driver, I can get by with 60% boards but it is still nice having all the keys. I still like 60% boards more than tkls though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Making your own caps is just too much fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bet, just have and idea and make it.









I really love the progress you are making.


----------



## Paradigm84

ClickClacks, then BroBots, now NubCaps.


----------



## user18

Jixr, I can see myself having the same issues with a 60% that you are voicing, and that's why I'm so hesitant to try one out, particularly when they're so much money.

A QFR is plenty small enough for me, and I still have times where I miss the number pad. Losing dedicated arrow keys and having my function keys in a function layer would give me more trouble than I think having a smaller board is worth.

How significant is the difference going from blues to clears or blues to greens?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own caps is just too much fun.


Love them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> How significant is the difference going from blues to clears or blues to greens?


same as going from reds to blacks? I don' find greens hard to type on, though I don't know why people say they are close to BS boards, not even close IMO


----------



## bazh

The tactile feeling on clear is far better than on blue or brown, after a time using brown, they just lose their tactile feels


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What I am talking about is the USB hub on the keyboard. It is clearly supposed to be a mobile keyboard, since I don't think people want to use a trackpoint on their desk.
> 
> SO what I am trying to say is that I don't think putting the usb port on the back of the keyboard was a great idea for a keyboard that is intended for mobile use. I would think you would put the keyboard close to the laptop, which would then block the usb hub on the back. So I said that putting the usb hub on the side might have been a better idea in this situation.
> It makes plugging a big usb into it easy, I think we can all say that plugging a usb into the front port of a computer is easier than putting it directly into the motherboard on the back. Pretty much what I am getting at here.


Ah I see what you mean. As a mobile keyboard it's pretty darn stupid to have usb hubs at the back
I don't understand audio ports on big keyboards though. It's not like our front panel I/O is a mile away from us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Thinkpads and I think some Dell latitudes have them still!


that said though IIRC my dad's T61 doesn't have a trackpoint. Buying a Unicomp Model M that has a trackpoint is cool though. Just 30SGD







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Realized my wording was terrible. I fully agree with your logic actually, I just couldn't tell if the other guy was being sarcastic or just condescending.


I pointed it out because I was being a "one-eyed idiot" and forgot about mobile use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> The tactile feeling on clear is far better than on blue or brown, after a time using brown, they just lose their tactile feels


I'm pretty darn sure a blue has a sharp tactile profile that you can feel. Unlike a clear it's not deep but it's there and you can feel it. The clicky response makes me smile and I can never use a clear after I've been spoiled by a blue, MX green next! Or ghetto greens .... I can't feel jack from a brown (only a little bit) and thus it feels like reds with sand poured over them


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Blues have a very specific point where you can feel them "hang" on the switch. It's definitely there and you can feel it very easily.


----------



## HPE1000

I just noticed techkeys added clear switch tops to their website, if anyone is interested. .50c each.
http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/clear-mx-switch-cover


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is what they look like with my green stickers on them.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Blues have a very specific point where you can feel them "hang" on the switch. It's definitely there and you can feel it very easily.


That hang is addictive to me mmm.
Oie! Go back to being a unicorn. I keep confusing you for a frickfrock clone. At least frickfrock wouldn't post here ... Or would he?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just noticed techkeys added clear switch tops to their website, if anyone is interested. .50c each.
> http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/clear-mx-switch-cover
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what they look like with my green stickers on them.


I've been wanting to add something like that to my 60% board, is there an easy way to remove the tops from a platemounted keyboard such as a Poker II?


----------



## bazh

@Dave: Had a time of several months using blue and it isn't my thing







maybe that is because I'm not a clicky guy but I love the clear's tactile way more









^: unless the plate is openable style, you have to do the desoldering work


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> @Dave: Had a time of several months using blue and it isn't my thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that is because I'm not a clicky guy but I love the clear's tactile way more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^: unless the plate is openable style, you have to do the desoldering work


You are a non-clicky man. Stay away from buckling springs or else you will be angry


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> @Dave: Had a time of several months using blue and it isn't my thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that is because I'm not a clicky guy but I love the clear's tactile way more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^: unless the plate is openable style, you have to do the desoldering work


All right, thought so.

Thanks! Now i have yet another reason to start learning how to solder hehe....


----------



## bazh

I start learning to solder too







I'm waiting for my solder iron to come then I'll have my 38GT done


----------



## Xaero252

@nubbinator
You wouldn't happen to be able to produce Topre keys would you? I might want a special ESC key T_T I'm stuck with black on red atm, kind of... plain.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I tried soldering once. Never again. My hands are far too shaky


----------



## Jixr

Seems like a lot of work for something that won't be seen, same goes for switch stickers ( i'm convinced they don't have any noticeable changes in the switch stability )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Seems like a lot of work for something that won't be seen, same goes for switch stickers ( i'm convinced they don't have any noticeable changes in the switch stability )


Sticker = prestige +1









and girls would know that you are a patient guy


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That hang is addictive to me mmm.
> Oie! Go back to being a unicorn. I keep confusing you for a frickfrock clone. At least frickfrock wouldn't post here ... Or would he?


That's the point and it amuses me.







Fine, I'll change later.

And I still don't get why people like switch stickers!


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll be doing stickers soon just for gee whiz and since I'll have switch tops of anyways. Mostly, it's more like a calling card showing you've been inside the switches for spring swap, lube, etc in my eyes.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about doing something like that, I can find rubber mats easily, but I want it to look nice.


Cut it custom to match your keyboard so it can't be seen?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> wow, a huge club here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any Topre love around ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What the expensive rubber pleb boards? Pshtt

Just kidding! They're cool in my books
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> They also shed like a biatch. Keep it away from the keyboard!


Ah really??
Damn. Well, I still might get it.

For some reason I thought they didn't shed much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Sticker = prestige +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and girls would know that you are a patient guy*


By that logic, my mad yo-yo skills would get me all the ladies since they would know I'm good with my hands


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> By that logic, my mad yo-yo skills would get me all the ladies since they would know I'm good with my hands


I'm quite the cunning linguist. My expertise with words is second to none.


----------



## Jixr

you know a date is going bad when you bring up keyboard talk.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you know a date is going bad when you bring up keyboard talk.


But if she is a fellow member of the clicky master race, then you've just scored big time!


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And I still don't get why people like switch stickers!


looked cooler!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you know a date is going bad when you bring up keyboard talk.


if she doesn't like mechanical keyboards then she's probably not right for me.

because I NEED EM'! lol


----------



## Jixr

I've tested the features of switch stickers by making my own, in theory, they _should_ work, but I couldn't tell any difference as i'm sure any difference they did make was too minimal to notice.

if you really wanted to make the switches more stable, super glue the housing shut. and have nice solder joints. might as well super glue the switches to the plate while you're at it.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> By that logic, my mad yo-yo skills would get me all the ladies since they would know I'm good with my hands


Yoyo hands are way too fast and strong
My hands are used to mx blues 62g
I always look for the delicate click while mantaining soft strong press










Its a keyboard talk people, keyboard...


----------



## Seredin

Too many walls of text.

Still waiting on the MD switch tester. I can't waiiit.


----------



## geogga

Hey HPE1000, I'm looking at the options and don't know which plate i should get. I'm mainly looking at the alu plate but don't know which size I would like.
Can you briefly explain to me the differences? Is the 1.6mm the more normal and common one (looking at that one)?


----------



## Wakalakaz

During that 25% off corsair sale i picked up a Corsair k70 with blue switches. I previously had a Razer blackwidow that i bought off craigslist. I have to say that k70 feels like such a better keyboard than the blackwidow was. The keys and switches on the k70 are much more solid and they seem to always feel more consistent in the keypress. The blackwidow key were a little looser it felt like which made for a more flimsy feel when typing. Not to mention the scroll wheel for volume is something that is now required on all my future keybaords. Overall im really happy with the pick up. The price with shipping was 102 and i resold my blackwidow for 5 bucks more than i bought it for lol.

I have to say i do want to eventually try a ducky keyboard, but so far this k70 is making it not worth the effort.

Has anyone had both the ducky and a k70? if so how do they compare?


----------



## zflamewing

My wife has the original K90 and I have a Ducky Shine2. I like the volume roller you mention on hers and the fact the top of the keyboard housing is a flat plate. All it's really missing is a calc button imho.

When I got the ducky Corsair wasn't offering blue switches and I wanted the magenta back lighting. It has the 4 extra buttons over the number pad of which the calc is about the only one I use and my favorite. They're both plated mounted switches and the build quality is pretty solid from what I can tell.

If I had to buy a new mechanical keyboard I'd be rather torn honestly. If had to pick between the two I'd lean more toward the ducky purely for the switch and LED color options. Outside if that I might just flip a coin.


----------



## Jixr

can't really compare them, too many differences.

metal housing vs plastic
big frame vs standard sized
external media keys vs function media keys... etc.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can't really compare them, too many differences.
> 
> metal housing vs plastic
> big frame vs standard sized
> external media keys vs function media keys... etc.


Thats fair, i think my knowledge of mech keyboards is fairly limited. Was just looking for some opinions lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> My wife has the original K90 and I have a Ducky Shine2. I like the volume roller you mention on hers and the fact the top of the keyboard housing is a flat plate. All it's really missing is a calc button imho.
> 
> When I got the ducky Corsair wasn't offering blue switches and I wanted the magenta back lighting. It has the 4 extra buttons over the number pad of which the calc is about the only one I use and my favorite. They're both plated mounted switches and the build quality is pretty solid from what I can tell.
> 
> If I had to buy a new mechanical keyboard I'd be rather torn honestly. If had to pick between the two I'd lean more toward the ducky purely for the switch and LED color options. Outside if that I might just flip a coin.


Good to know. Yeah with all the praise for the Ducky i was just wondering if i could find out what all the hype is about.


----------



## zflamewing

They're a solid board all around, and the fact they have a broad selection of switch type and LED color choice is one of their main selling points imho.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> They're a solid board all around, and the fact they have a broad selection of switch type and LED color choice is one of their main selling points imho.


Yeah a while back i was looking for a keyboard with clear switches, and ducky was the only one i could find, and back then it was out of my price range so i ended up giving up and going for the blues.


----------



## Jixr

I wonder if they are going to make a year of the horse...*trollface.jpg*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Hey HPE1000, I'm looking at the options and don't know which plate i should get. I'm mainly looking at the alu plate but don't know which size I would like.
> Can you briefly explain to me the differences? Is the 1.6mm the more normal and common one (looking at that one)?


Sorry, been gone all day.

I am not really sure, I know the 1.6mm will be good enough, that should be about the thickness of a standard plate. The 4mm is 4mm of aluminum with 1mm of acrylic below it from what I understand. It will essentially be two plates if you get the 4mm, and you can choose if you want to use the acrylic bottom plate.

It should be super stable but I really don't think it would be that noticeable vs the 1.6mm.

But I bought the 4mm thick plate for the heck of it.


----------



## Jixr

1mm thick acrylic? something that thin, whats the point? espc if its below the plate? shouldn't it be on top?


----------



## JayKthnx

Should be on top and just there for color


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 1mm thick acrylic? something that thin, whats the point? espc if its below the plate? shouldn't it be on top?


I am not sure, he said to put it on the bottom I believe, and his pictures he posted to KBDmania showed that as well if I remember.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Thats fair, i think my knowledge of mech keyboards is fairly limited. Was just looking for some opinions lol.
> Good to know. Yeah with all the praise for the Ducky i was just wondering if i could find out what all the hype is about.


Much better build quality than the Corsair boards. Better made PCB, better soldering, and no issues with LEDs randomly quitting. The only thing the Corsair keyboards have going for them is the aluminum body.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Much better build quality than the Corsair boards. Better made PCB, better soldering, and no issues with LEDs randomly quitting. The only thing the Corsair keyboards have going for them is the aluminum body.


That's why there's the YOTS edition in alu and gold! I'm waiting for my YOTS alu version to arrive!









Sorry! I had to throw that in there, couldn't help myself!


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not sure, he said to put it on the bottom I believe, and his pictures he posted to KBDmania showed that as well if I remember.


You guys are talking about sprit groupbuy right ?







Basically, the distance from the "midle" of the mx sw to the pcb is 5mm, if they use any plate thicker than 1.6mm, the plate would not be mount to the sw, instead they just lay on the pcb, so the 1mm of acrylic is for short-preventing things


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> They're a solid board all around, and the fact they have a broad selection of switch type and LED color choice is one of their main selling points imho.


And the crazy awesome lighting effects.
The shine 3 has some really cool lighting effects, and solid build quality.


----------



## Paradigm84

Finally got the permissions to start rewriting the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.


----------



## JayKthnx

sweet. looking forward to current info to thumb through.


----------



## geogga

Thank hpe. Only issue that hits me hard is shipping.
I made up a table and my total with a acrylic case for 60% is $286 and TKL is $306 not including shipping. If I solder it myself or have jaykthnx doit, it would essentially replace the shipping cost and add a bit more.

I knew what Jin was but couldn't figure out the other two lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Thank hpe. Only issue that hits me hard is shipping.
> I made up a table and my total with a acrylic case for 60% is $286 and TKL is $306 not including shipping. If I solder it myself or have jaykthnx doit, it would essentially replace the shipping cost and add a bit more.
> 
> I knew what Jin was but couldn't figure out the other two lol


My shipping turned out to be 39 dollars, so I am not too upset. This keyboard is going to be silly expensive when it's all said and done though.


----------



## HPE1000

So.. My brother wants a custom zelda themed quickfire rapid. Trying to figure out the keycaps to get for it. He wants the main keys to be black and the modifiers to be green. What are the options here?

We are looking at wasdkeyboards, not sure if we want to do that. Or there is a black and a green tai hao set from keypop. What else? Ugh


----------



## Simca

You should paint the case gold, omg, that would be awesome.


----------



## JayKthnx

black caps are easy to get, but for green you can try out the green set on ek. it's pretty inexpensive and has a nice color to it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should paint the case gold, omg, that would be awesome.


Already planning on it









He ordered ~12? zelda heart keys right now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should paint the case gold, omg, that would be awesome.


^This.

Gold sparkle, with lots of flake in it.
Get some automotive paint and rent a spray booth and put a proper clear coat on it too


----------



## JayKthnx

I don't even like gold paint, but top secret gold is so sexy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> black caps are easy to get, but for green you can try out the green set on ek. it's pretty inexpensive and has a nice color to it.


I thought that but the green seems too light, looking for a darker green, like links outfit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> ^This.
> 
> Gold sparkle, with lots of flake in it.
> Get some automotive paint and rent a spray booth and put a proper clear coat on it too


I am not going to do that







I should be more than capable doing it myself.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I thought that but the green seems too light, looking for a darker green, like links outfit.
> I am not going to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be more than capable doing it myself.


Can he touch-type? If so: http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php. If not, the Tai Hao sets with the transparent spacebar and a transparent triforce cap to match would be the way to go.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Can he touch-type? If so: http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php. If not, the Tai Hao sets with the transparent spacebar and a transparent triforce cap to match would be the way to go.


He can, I showed him those but I don't think he is going to be all that interested in DSA profile.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Already planning on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ordered ~12? zelda heart keys right now.


take pics, if it comes out..you should potentially sell something like that to others that don't want to do it themselves. I might be a buyer.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He can, I showed him those but I don't think he is going to be all that interested in DSA profile.


Understandable. I got an arrow set in DSA to see if I like it...I don't I am too used to the contoured shape from cherry/DCS to change. In that case, start with a Tai Hao set from keypop in Green and just keep the stock alphas. When those wear out, another set of Tai Hao in black will freshen it right up.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I don't even like gold paint, but top secret gold is so sexy.


One of my favorite colors of all time man.
http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/Image1_hyaM_0.jpg


----------



## DaveLT

Would anyone like this?

Or with a bit of black plastic trim. I know my photoshop sucks so I have no choice


----------



## Simca

Personally, not a fan of those caps. They seem like they'd appeal to a gamer that's into buying tons of gamer peripherals.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Personally, not a fan of those caps. They seem like they'd appeal to a gamer that's into buying tons of gamer peripherals.


How about QFR caps?


----------



## geogga

Why do I feel like they are similar to the blackwidow caps.?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Why do I feel like they are similar to the blackwidow caps.?


That's exactly what I was thinking.

QFR caps don't really interest me either, but I find them to be slightly less gamerish than those.


----------



## phillyd

The font on the QFR and the BW are both very gamerish. The feel of those keycaps is HORRIBLE. They are thin, wear down quickly, and the print is so raised you can practically feel what key you're touching, Might as well be braille.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not going to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be more than capable doing it myself.


Oh I know you are capable of painting yourself no problem.

But to get absolutely filthy results you need a sanitary, humidity and heat controlled paint booth.
Also mixing in that extra flake and layers of clear coat









And yes I'm obviously joking because of the cost to do so, but it would be epic.


----------



## Jixr

note the new set of zelda heart caps are crap compared to the old versions









i'd rather see a silver and blue cap set, to match the sword and shield.

and yellow arrow keys with the N64 controller yellow buttons for the doo-de-doo song lulz


----------



## Simca

doo-de-doo songs, omg ~covers your mouth~ Never say that again! lol

The yellow n64 controller buttons would be funny for the arrow keys though.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Would anyone like this?
> 
> Or with a bit of black plastic trim. I know my photoshop sucks so I have no choice


Well being a gamer I love the font on those caps, shame the modifiers at the bottom are all out of shape for a standard board.
I really like the corsair stuff, love the aluminium plate etc, just too expensive, maybe if I get a big payrise and end up more of a high flier I will start putting in £100+ on a keyboard, but right now, it seems a little far to go when I can get incredible CM's or Keycools for around £60


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Well being a gamer I love the font on those caps, shame the modifiers at the bottom are all out of shape for a standard board.
> I really like the corsair stuff, love the aluminium plate etc, just too expensive, maybe if I get a big payrise and end up more of a high flier I will start putting in £100+ on a keyboard, but right now, it seems a little far to go when I can get incredible CM's or Keycools for around £60


I have to say that it will most likely cost nearly a trigger I think.


----------



## geogga

And let's not get started on Deck font... Not to mention its a waste of PBT caps


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't care about my QFTK's interesting font lol


----------



## BakerMan1971

waiting for the Comic Sans keycap set


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> note the new set of zelda heart caps are crap compared to the old versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather see a silver and blue cap set, to match the sword and shield.
> 
> and yellow arrow keys with the N64 controller yellow buttons for the doo-de-doo song lulz


Dude those C-button arrow keys would be sweet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> waiting for the Comic Sans keycap set


Oh God that's just evil...lol


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> waiting for the Comic Sans keycap set


Paradigm, is this offense bannable?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Only if I create a custom WASD template and propagate the OCN forums with many images


----------



## Jixr

YOU GUYS MEAN LIKE THIS


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> YOU GUYS MEAN LIKE THIS


I need dis.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Paradigm, is this offense bannable?


Yes.









Also I've rewritten the first 3 sections of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide if anyone wants to give any feedback.


----------



## phillyd

I'd give feedback.


----------



## Jixr

So I have an idea about my poker...

since the case is basically sheets of acrylic, I want to get some 1/8" wood sheet ( preferably bamboo ) and trace and cut out them to layer in, I think it would look pretty sweet, should be easy to do.

I could probably do it with balsa wood and just cut it with an exacto knife and sand.
I don't have any wood working tools though.

*cough nubb cough*

i love light wood tones mixed with green, and i'll need something to match my new speakers i'm getting in the mail today.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've rewritten the first 3 sections of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide if anyone wants to give any feedback.


One thing--shouldn't the sig say either "I <3 *My* Mechanical Keyboard" or "I <3 Mechanical Keyboard*s*"?

As it is now, it sounds a little awkward. Like Mechanical Keyboard is a person or something


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I was going to change it, but then you'd have loads of people not updating it.









Also, the club now has over 1000 members!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> One thing--shouldn't the sig say either "I <3 *My* Mechanical Keyboard" or "I <3 Mechanical Keyboard*s*"?
> 
> As it is now, it sounds a little awkward. Like Mechanical Keyboard is a person or something


while we're at it, lets change the club name to \
"Mechanical keyboard club. We're better than you... and we know it!"


Man i should really get some work done at the office today...


----------



## Paradigm84

Trying to change up the OP, does it look more or less cluttered now?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I was going to change it, but then you'd have loads of people not updating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the club now has over 1000 members!


I've updated mine









and awesome!


----------



## HPE1000

I think you could guess what I have in the mail.

I HATE clear stems though, so difficult to remove keycaps from.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also, just so everyone knows, I've changed some of stuff regarding changing your entry in the spreadsheet.

From now on, any entry you submit will overwrite any previous entry you had, so if you're modifying your entry, you need to list all the boards you have.

For example, if you're listed as owning a Ducky Shine 3, then you buy a WASD V2, you'll now have to submit the form listing the Ducky Shine 3 *and* the WASD V2.

This is to keep everything consistent as in many cases (particularly with members who have many mechanical keyboards), it wasn't really clear whether you still have the previous boards or whether you've sold them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, just so everyone knows, I've changed some of stuff regarding changing your entry in the spreadsheet.
> 
> From now on, any entry you submit will overwrite any previous entry you had, so if you're modifying your entry, you need to list all the boards you have.
> 
> For example, if you're listed as owning a Ducky Shine 3, then you buy a WASD V2, you'll now have to submit the form listing the Ducky Shine 3 *and* the WASD V2.
> 
> This is to keep everything consistent as in many cases (particularly with members who have many mechanical keyboards), it wasn't really clear whether you still have the previous boards or whether you've sold them.


That is a smart move. It might be fun to list the top 3 keyboards owned in this club, I would guess QFR or Ducky shine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I can provide an estimate for the top 3 based on the entries, however as mentioned before, not everyone submits their boards with a uniform naming scheme, e.g. take the Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid, people have submitted an entry for this board in all of the following ways:


CM QFR
CM Quick Fire Rapid
QFR
QuickFire Rapid
Cooler Master Rapid
Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid
CM Storm Rapid

and more.

So there are loads of possible combinations including variations in merging Cooler and Master, capitalisation, writing QuickFire as two separate words and so on. Note that this doesn't even factor in naming the switch type aswell.









I'm working to normalise the naming in the list, but it's a slow process.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd submitted my entry to join the club, and though I'd included a pic of the keyboards I have, I did not include my callsign here as the pic was taken a while back. I'm simply too lazy to go thru my storeroom and take out all my keyboards (I have 21 of them as of now, though I'd left out a Ducky DK9008 in my list).


----------



## Jixr

Consumer Pro Tip: If you order an item on amazon, and you don't get it on the delivery date ( I paid $50 to overnight something, and FedEx done goofed even though the package was 'delivered' but I don't have it in hand ) you can contact their customer support and they will refund your shipping. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, and about 3 mins with amazon and i'm refunded my shipping cost.

Good job amazon, though If I knew they were using FedEx I would have expected them to be a day or two late. As I've never had any on time delivery with them.
I always thought they were kinda evil, ( up there with ebay ) but I guess not.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Consumer Pro Tip: If you order an item on amazon, and you don't get it on the delivery date ( I paid $50 to overnight something, and FedEx done goofed even though the package was 'delivered' but I don't have it in hand ) you can contact their customer support and they will refund your shipping. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, and about 3 mins with amazon and i'm refunded my shipping cost.
> 
> Good job amazon, though If I knew they were using FedEx I would have expected them to be a day or two late. As I've never had any on time delivery with them.
> I always thought they were kinda evil, ( up there with ebay ) but I guess not.


Weird... Every time I've used FedEx I usually had my records within 24 hours.... Which is kind of scary, seeing that they had to travel almost halfway across the world


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Consumer Pro Tip: If you order an item on amazon, and you don't get it on the delivery date ( I paid $50 to overnight something, and FedEx done goofed even though the package was 'delivered' but I don't have it in hand ) you can contact their customer support and they will refund your shipping. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, and about 3 mins with amazon and i'm refunded my shipping cost.
> 
> Good job amazon, though If I knew they were using FedEx I would have expected them to be a day or two late. As I've never had any on time delivery with them.
> I always thought they were kinda evil, ( up there with ebay ) but I guess not.


That's ... great but they goofed up again. That said though, the items I have received from the states usually arrive early or on the estimated date


----------



## Jixr

It depends on the service, I always use UPS when possible, but on amazon you can't really pick, and the item was only traveling 400 miles or so, and I ordered it sunday morning, so its not like it was a last min rush job.

Oh well, can't really complain about free 2 day shipping.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So I have an idea about my poker...
> 
> since the case is basically sheets of acrylic, I want to get some 1/8" wood sheet ( preferably bamboo ) and trace and cut out them to layer in, I think it would look pretty sweet, should be easy to do.
> 
> I could probably do it with balsa wood and just cut it with an exacto knife and sand.
> I don't have any wood working tools though.
> 
> *cough nubb cough*
> 
> i love light wood tones mixed with green, and i'll need something to match my new speakers i'm getting in the mail today.


I've actually been looking into doing a layered case like they do with acrylic out of laser cut wood. Make the top and bottom layer out of wood, middle out of clear acrylic, and custom turned feet.

You could try what you're talking about, but you'll run into tolerance issues and woods like Bolsa will not be strong enough, not by a long shot. I doubt bamboo would work either due to it being a reed or grass not wood. The grain just wouldn't have the strength. I could be wrong on bamboo though since I don't work with it.


----------



## Jixr

you're probably right about the bamboo, as its more of a plywood really.

But that would be pretty sweet if you were to do laser cut sheets. I'd love to make one myself, but all my decent wood working tools are 100 miles from where I now live ( at my parents house )

I could probably make one out of some nice plank in an afternoon, then sand and polish it up later.

The acrylic case i Have now is kinda trash, the sheets don't stack up evenly.


----------



## JayKthnx

off-topic, a5+'s are fantastic. they don't really need a sub, but the s8 is a nice addition to the overall soundstage they present.


----------



## Jixr

i got the p4's, since I'm getting a really nice stereo from my roomie for $100, so it comes out cheaper, with probably better sound.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Man i really love the buckling spring keyboard but the space bar is its downfall. it simply hurts too much to use even with a tall wrist wrest and the back of the keyboard elevated.
I really wish there was a way to flip the spacebar or make it comfortable to use.

Man If anyone could help me make a flipped spacebar for my buckling spring i'd pay you for it. I love the switches but its just spoiled by that spacebar.


----------



## jokrik

My Tai Hao finally came, added the yellow set to my ducky yellow since I hate the engraved PBT
it's really good for the 9$ price tag







and I cant resist to take some shots since its soooo yellow...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> while we're at it, lets change the club name to \
> "Mechanical keyboard club. We're better than you... and we know it!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man i should really get some work done at the office today...


I hear you. I've been here for over an hour and I've barely done anything other than go on OCN








Also, I approve of that message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Consumer Pro Tip: If you order an item on amazon, and you don't get it on the delivery date ( I paid $50 to overnight something, and FedEx done goofed even though the package was 'delivered' but I don't have it in hand ) you can contact their customer support and they will refund your shipping. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, and about 3 mins with amazon and i'm refunded my shipping cost.
> 
> Good job amazon, though If I knew they were using FedEx I would have expected them to be a day or two late. As I've never had any on time delivery with them.
> I always thought they were kinda evil, ( up there with ebay ) but I guess not.


I wish other companies were like this.
I paid for express shipping with NCIX and I didn't get the package for two weeks.
I called to complain about it, and they basically said too bad, and the express two day shipping was for how long it took once they shipped it, not how long it would take from when I ordered it. I also called on two separate days and talked to different people to the same effect.

I was not impressed. I like NCIX, but that really knocked them down a few pegs in my mind.
And no, the item was not back ordered or anything, it was in stock.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My Tai Hao finally came, added the yellow set to my ducky yellow since I hate the engraved PBT
> it's really good for the 9$ price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I cant resist to take some shots since its soooo yellow...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice, but I know you have more colors, make a unicorn vomit board XD


----------



## bazh

Lets hope Ducky would make a Unicorn version for 2014 - Year of the pony :v


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've rewritten the first 3 sections of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide if anyone wants to give any feedback.


So wait, you have MX Clears in the list of common switch types (which I can't find a single KB that has these right now), but you don't have MX Greens (which I just ordered a motherboard with)? Show some love for the Greens, sir!

Also, I have to say, I'm pretty impressed, I ordered a white Poker II from Qtan on 1/16 and I just got confirmation from DHL that it has been delivered! Less than a week from China to my doorstep!! I did pay the extra like $6 for expedited shipping, but man, that's just awesome! Now I can't wait to get home tonight and play with it!!!!










I do have one question about the Poker II, does it use a regular sized space bar? I hate the "Enjoy your feeling" on it, so I was going to order a custom one from WASD, but I wanted to make sure it would fit before I did that?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I do have one question about the Poker II, does it use a regular sized space bar? I hate the "Enjoy your feeling" on it, so I was going to order a custom one from WASD, but I wanted to make sure it would fit before I did that?


Yes, poker has a normal size spacebar.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I was really surprised by Amazons policy on the issue. I get that there is always the possibility of shipping delays, and every other company I've dealt with its litterally out of their hands once the shipper has the item.

But its nice to see that someone is backing up their claims about their shipping.

I was about to get super upset that I had paid $50 for 1 day shipping, to only get it in two days, which then the shipping would have only been $16. Obviously I chose 1 day shipping due to a time crunch I was in, and it basically came down to the driver/delivery guy error. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, they basically told me 'Sorry' It would be nice if shippers took more acceptance on their shipping date promises. It should be pretty obvious that if someone pays for 1 or 2 day shipping, that they would be able to get a partial refund or something of the cost if the deadlines are not met. Though Big companies have contracts with shippers, and I'm hoping Amazon just back-charges the shipper.

The Poker 2 is nice, I have some other spacebars, but i'm not bothered by the "enjoy your feelilng" one, as I think it looks nice, and its hard to give up the thick PBT spacebar.

I think the poker is the only keyboard I've seen/used that I love the stock keycaps on. ( though I think the white looks better than the black with the lasering )

And well done on the shipping from qtan, he is kinda hit or miss on shipping. 5 orders from him and some have been in a week, others 2 or closer to 3.

And the yellow ducky looks nice with those caps, color seems to match.
Now just get a sqeeker and put it under the space bar so it sqeasks when you use it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was really surprised by Amazons policy on the issue. I get that there is always the possibility of shipping delays, and every other company I've dealt with its litterally out of their hands once the shipper has the item.
> 
> But its nice to see that someone is backing up their claims about their shipping.
> 
> I was about to get super upset that I had paid $50 for 1 day shipping, to only get it in two days, which then the shipping would have only been $16. Obviously I chose 1 day shipping due to a time crunch I was in, and it basically came down to the driver/delivery guy error. On the phone with FedEx for over an hour, they basically told me 'Sorry' It would be nice if shippers took more acceptance on their shipping date promises. It should be pretty obvious that if someone pays for 1 or 2 day shipping, that they would be able to get a partial refund or something of the cost if the deadlines are not met. Though Big companies have contracts with shippers, and I'm hoping Amazon just back-charges the shipper.
> 
> The Poker 2 is nice, I have some other spacebars, but i'm not bothered by the "enjoy your feelilng" one, as I think it looks nice, and its hard to give up the thick PBT spacebar.
> 
> I think the poker is the only keyboard I've seen/used that I love the stock keycaps on. ( though I think the white looks better than the black with the lasering )
> 
> And well done on the shipping from qtan, he is kinda hit or miss on shipping. 5 orders from him and some have been in a week, others 2 or closer to 3.
> 
> 
> 
> And the yellow ducky looks nice with those caps, color seems to match.
> Now just get a sqeeker and put it under the space bar so it sqeasks when you use it.


Oh God that would be hilarious and incredibly annoying at the same time.
Do it!


----------



## Simca

Until Amazon brings out their shipping drones, then 1 day shipping is unrealistic in most scenarios and hardly ever worth it.


----------



## Jixr

I was so bored yesterday I made a midi file where each keypress makes a different sounds ( played through the speakers )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Until Amazon brings out their shipping drones, then 1 day shipping is unrealistic in most scenarios and hardly ever worth it.


The drone thing is never going to realistically happen ( at least not within the next 10 years ) and only works if you pretty much live next door to a warehouse or delivery port.

and it was a time crunch, which is why I ordered the 1 day shipping.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Gotta love having something to look forward to.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So wait, you have MX Clears in the list of common switch types (which I can't find a single KB that has these right now), but you don't have MX Greens (which I just ordered a motherboard with)? Show some love for the Greens, sir!


A _lot_ of people use clears in custom boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The drone thing is never going to realistically happen ( at least not within the next 10 years ) and only works if you pretty much live next door to a warehouse or delivery port.
> 
> and it was a time crunch, which is why I ordered the 1 day shipping.


#firstworldproblems


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> #firstworldproblems


I know, I know... "I'm upset because my expensive luxury item that I bought was failed to be delivered within 24 hours of ordering it online with my ipad. Trains, planes, cars, and people all working together in the most efficient way a company knew how to do had human error, woe is me."

But it was a business item, so I really could have used it asap, but pretty much I lost a day on my schedule.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have prime, but the best I can hope for is about a week for shipping _anything_ here, usually 2-3. Totally wish I was living in the states right now. I'd have my shiny, new 780 in my hands already.
At least you can look at next day shipping with some sense of hope.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Until Amazon brings out their shipping drones, then 1 day shipping is unrealistic in most scenarios and hardly ever worth it.


1-day shipping is completely possible if money is no object (and depending on where it is).

I could send a courier to pick up something and get it to me next day from pretty much anywhere in North America (as he also does air freight) but it's going to cost a stupid amount of money.

As in, if it's 3 hours away it's about $775, and up from there.
But I could have it same day.

$1600 from here to Ohio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I was so bored yesterday I made a midi file where each keypress makes a different sounds ( played through the speakers )


Brings me back to learning Turing in Grade 9 and making a piano program! haha

I'm often like that...I sometimes have about 2-3 hours worth of work a day that I stretch out to look like more, and some days I'm running my butt off and having to stay late. More of the former than the latter though.

At least now (just got it today) I have a book to study from in my free time. I have to pass a certification test by June to continue being in the running for a promotion.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So I bought a Steelseries 6Gv2 for my first mech around Christmas on sale for $70 shipped at NCIX…but then was sold out and almost a month later no ETA on stock as yet. Have been bummed and even getting a bit pissed…but then I found a barely used DK9008 on eBay for $90 + $15 shipping. But dude happens to be local and long story short says will sell to me outside of eBay for $75. Was my suggestion and been messaging back and forth for days; almost certain it's legit.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats not uncommon, i find ebay items all the time that are local, and i just contact the seller directly. He does not have to pay ebay fees, and I don't have to worry about shipping or anything like that, just cash and done. its a win win for both.

I'm also starting to think oiling my switches gunked some of them up, really thinking about trying to drop some alcohol into the switches without opening them up to see if it helps. I have like 5 or 6 keys that are not registering unless they were used within a min or so previously.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> A _lot_ of people use clears in custom boards.


True, but I would think you would include the Greens, especially since they are gaining in popularity. Also, if I had the time/money/cojones to try to do a custom board, I would be using clears, but I don't have the first, don't want to spend the second, and don't know how to solder, so I would have to use a lot the third. I recently got a the CM Key Switch Demo Board, and I love the way the Clears feel. This is also what convinced me to buy a board with Greens, which I ordered last night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, poker has a normal size spacebar.


Awesome, thanks for the quick answer, HPE!! Rep+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The Poker 2 is nice, I have some other spacebars, but i'm not bothered by the "enjoy your feelilng" one, as I think it looks nice, and its hard to give up the thick PBT spacebar.
> 
> I think the poker is the only keyboard I've seen/used that I love the stock keycaps on. ( though I think the white looks better than the black with the lasering )
> 
> And well done on the shipping from qtan, he is kinda hit or miss on shipping. 5 orders from him and some have been in a week, others 2 or closer to 3.
> 
> And the yellow ducky looks nice with those caps, color seems to match.
> Now just get a sqeeker and put it under the space bar so it sqeasks when you use it.


Yeah, I'm really surprised by Qtan's shipping, he shipped it on Monday and it came today. Honestly, I really want to take a 1/2 day off work and go home to play with it!







I can't wait to see how those caps feel, and try my first 60% board. Oh well, at least I have something to look forward to.

As for the squeaker in the space bar, two words: DO IT!!


----------



## neo0031

I am posting so that I can tell my kids that "I was there when the squeaky cherry switch happened."


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I am posting so that I can tell my kids that "I was there when the squeaky cherry switch happened."












Lets make a new version of cherry mx yellow switches, put a little squeaker in the place where a diode would go inside the switch.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make a new version of cherry mx yellow switches, put a little squeaker in the place where a diode would go inside the switch.


that's a brilliant idea.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make a new version of cherry mx yellow switches, put a little squeaker in the place where a diode would go inside the switch.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I hope you guys aren't kidding. That is an excellent idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Lets hope Ducky would make a Unicorn version for 2014 - Year of the pony :v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My Tai Hao finally came, added the yellow set to my ducky yellow since I hate the engraved PBT
> it's really good for the 9$ price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I cant resist to take some shots since its soooo yellow...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but I know you have more colors, make a unicorn vomit board XD
Click to expand...

You guys rang?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> MX Greens (which I just ordered a motherboard with)


I want a Mobo with MX Greens. Where did you find such a thing?


----------



## phillyd

Come to think of it. I now want every button on my mobo and case to use MX switches.


----------



## psi_guy

does anyone have anything under their keyboard to reduce the thumping noise (not the clicking noise) on their desk? maybe a mouse pad or something like that? the reason i ask is because i apparently annoy the neighbors that live in the apartment below me because they hear thumping coming from my office while i am playing fps games. i wonder if the noise from pressing the space bar travels through the desk and down to the floor. the floors in my apartment are pretty thin. i really don't want to switch keyboards because i love my mechanical. any ideas would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jixr

I highly doubt the reverb of the spacebar is traveling all the way through the floor, but if so, just plop an o-ring on there.


----------



## zemco999

You could try the rubber rug mats

http://www.amazon.com/Homelegend-RGD58-Deluxe-Gripper-5-Foot/dp/B0044WWKMQ/ref=pd_sbs_hg_8

Something like that. Of course you can get smaller pieces in home depot or Lowes, maybe even Walmart.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Apparently the 104 key Code Keyboards are now available, 87key versions coming in Feb, according to my email, with an MX Clear version coming out in April.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So wait, you have MX Clears in the list of common switch types (which I can't find a single KB that has these right now), but you don't have MX Greens (which I just ordered a motherboard with)? Show some love for the Greens, sir!


I can add them, I'd prefer to have a switch diagram though like with the other switches, not sure if I can recolour the MX Blue one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Apparently the 104 key Code Keyboards are now available, 87key versions coming in Feb, according to my email, with an MX Clear version coming out in April.


An MX Clear version that early? Awesome.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can add them, I'd prefer to have a switch diagram though like with the other switches, not sure if I can recolour the MX Blue one.


You mean the .gifs? Yeah, while you're at it, would you change the Black's outline to white? It's impossible to distinguish. Either that or just make a note saying that Blacks and Greens are exactly the same as Reds and Blues, respectively.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can add them, I'd prefer to have a switch diagram though like with the other switches, not sure if I can recolour the MX Blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the .gifs? Yeah, while you're at it, would you change the Black's outline to white? It's impossible to distinguish. Either that or just make a note saying that Blacks and Greens are exactly the same as Reds and Blues, respectively.
Click to expand...

I didn't make the gif, so I can't change the outline.

The guide is still a WIP.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

So, my submission for membership wasn't accepted?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> So, my submission for membership wasn't accepted?


Nope, as it says in the OP:
Quote:


> The membership list is updated every Monday and Friday, please do not PM me asking why you haven't been added if a Monday or Friday hasn't passed since you submitted the form.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nope, as it says in the OP:


You forgot the trademark response


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You forgot the trademark response


?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ?


"That's a paddlin"

You must be tired


----------



## neo0031

Oh damn!!! What do I do to gather up the money! The CODE keyboard in stock......!!!!!!!! The Perfection keyboard.........


----------



## CSCoder4ever

While I do want a second mechanical keyboard, I think I'll wait until the Quickfire TKs get on sale again.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> While I do want a second mechanical keyboard, I think I'll wait until the Quickfire TKs get on sale again.


I would love to sell my TK for a CODE...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I want a Mobo with MX Greens. Where did you find such a thing?


The one I got was the QF XT Stealth here: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-quickfire-xt-stealth-limited-edition-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/

But there are also some others out there:
WASD CODE: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-104-key-mechanical-keyboard-mx-green.html#ad-image-0

MechanicalKeyboards.com has a page of 4 of them here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?switch_id=10&size=ALL&keyword=&in_stock=on

I think those are all the ones I looked at before I bought mine. I went with the cheapest options because I'm saving funds to buy a board with MX Clears as soon as I can find one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Apparently the 104 key Code Keyboards are now available, 87key versions coming in Feb, according to my email, with an MX Clear version coming out in April.


First off, now that you've posted this one here, I'm sure it will be sold out by tomorrow!









Also, it excites me that they have an MX Clear version coming out, I can' t wait for that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can add them, I'd prefer to have a switch diagram though like with the other switches, not sure if I can recolour the MX Blue one.


Good deal, is THIS what you're looking for? Sorry, I couldn't find one that was black with a grey background like the others. I also found just about (if not exactly the same) one HERE. I'm sure if you emailed CM and asked if you could use the gif, they would probably give permission.

And one last thing, I just got home, unpacked the beautiful thing that is my White Poker II and it is a dream to type on!!! I didn't know keycaps could make such a huge difference. I've typed on MX Browns before (my work keyboard is a CM QFP with Browns), but this is so much better!! I don't like having the arrow keys and the Del key in the function layer, but I'm sure once I get used to it, it will be the perfect travel keyboard!

The Poker II with white coiled cable from Geek_Feng and a little treat I picked up from CM:


As artsy as I get with my photos:


----------



## Jixr

white poker 2 is sex balls

EDIT: I like my green and white poker so much, I'm really really thinking about painting my blue case green. Or I could just bust out the sand paper and get a new case prepped for sanding.

Got my audio system all set up, and Everything in my room is green except my keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Done some more work on the guide, included some of the rarer switches as notes in other switch sections.


----------



## nubbinator

Happy funtimes yay!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> does anyone have anything under their keyboard to reduce the thumping noise (not the clicking noise) on their desk? maybe a mouse pad or something like that? the reason i ask is because i apparently annoy the neighbors that live in the apartment below me because they hear thumping coming from my office while i am playing fps games. i wonder if the noise from pressing the space bar travels through the desk and down to the floor. the floors in my apartment are pretty thin. i really don't want to switch keyboards because i love my mechanical. any ideas would be appreciated, thanks!


I'd be surprised if they could hear your keyboard. I'm right above my parents (loser, right?) and I've never gotten a complaint about the keyboard. I'm considering in investing in either Razer's Goliathus Extended or Corsair's extended mouse pad, though







. You sure you don't tap your foot, or maybe your chair makes noises?


----------



## JayKthnx

Are those available for sale? I'd pick up that purple and white in a heartbeat


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd be surprised if they could hear your keyboard. I'm right above my parents (loser, right?) and I've never gotten a complaint about the keyboard. I'm considering in investing in either Razer's Goliathus Extended or Corsair's extended mouse pad, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You sure you don't tap your foot, or maybe your chair makes noises?


These jerk neighbors actually called the police on me two nights ago. They told the police I was making too much noise. The funny thing is that I was using my cans when playing Planetside 2, not talking, not moving my feet or chair, and my fiancé was 15 feet away asleep in another room with the doors open. The only thing left making noise was the keyboard. I put a thin book under my keyboard and it seems like the thump noise is gone. All I can hear and feel is the soft clicking of the keys. I will try it out tonight and hope that works. Apartment life sucks sometimes.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> These jerk neighbors actually called the police on me two nights ago. They told the police I was making too much noise. The funny thing is that I was using my cans when playing Planetside 2, not talking, not moving my feet or chair, and my fiancé was 15 feet away asleep in another room with the doors open. The only thing left making noise was the keyboard. I put a thin book under my keyboard and it seems like the thump noise is gone. All I can hear and feel is the soft clicking of the keys. I will try it out tonight and hope that works. Apartment life sucks sometimes.


I guess you can have thin...floors? Strange. My hugest problem has always been talking too loudly, but I've never heard any complaints about my board. And I'm using MX Blues. Their click, plus my bottoming them out can't be terribly quiet. Sounds like you just have jerks for neighbors.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> These jerk neighbors actually called the police on me two nights ago. They told the police I was making too much noise. The funny thing is that I was using my cans when playing Planetside 2, not talking, not moving my feet or chair, and my fiancé was 15 feet away asleep in another room with the doors open. The only thing left making noise was the keyboard. I put a thin book under my keyboard and it seems like the thump noise is gone. All I can hear and feel is the soft clicking of the keys. I will try it out tonight and hope that works. Apartment life sucks sometimes.


Maybe your desk has isn't perfectly flat, and the keyboard body is actually banging on the desk? There is no way your neighbor can hear your keystrokes. I type on Blues all the time at home, and even if my wife is sitting in our theater (about 15-20 feet from my desk, no walls) she can just barely hear me typing. There is no way they are hearing it through the floor, no matter how thin those floors are!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like you just have jerks for neighbors.


I think pez hit the nail on the coffin. I'm sorry, if you didn't wake your fiancé, there is no way they heard it. I think they are just being d!(k neighbors.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> does anyone have anything under their keyboard to reduce the thumping noise (not the clicking noise) on their desk? maybe a mouse pad or something like that? the reason i ask is because i apparently annoy the neighbors that live in the apartment below me because they hear thumping coming from my office while i am playing fps games. i wonder if the noise from pressing the space bar travels through the desk and down to the floor. the floors in my apartment are pretty thin. i really don't want to switch keyboards because i love my mechanical. any ideas would be appreciated, thanks!


You can get huge mousepads that fit the keyboard too. Not my pictures before someone complains about the keyboard







.





Those are from Star Citizen, but I'm sure other places make them too. https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/goliath-mousepads


----------



## JayKthnx

fresh keycaps thanks to nub and binge


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Guys
Well I got my Banggood keycaps which are the budget Keycool ones, very nice indeed, here's a couple of shots of the replacement of the Clears on the old PLU Keyboard which I use for work.


and complete


They have that slightly gritty feel to them and are very nice to type on. The blue/red keys were spares donated by my buddy who has a Keycool rainbow board.


----------



## psi_guy

i appreciate the input and suggestions everyone. yes, my neighbors are jerks. the good thing is that we are moving at the end of april and we won't have to put up with them for much longer. them banging on their ceiling (our floor), and hitting our door really hard and running off has gotten old and now they just call the police on us, which is hilarious given the fact that they use illegal substances in their apartment and distribute from it (trust me, we have involved the police several times now). i have gone to extreme lengths to make our living situation more quiet for them including not using our home theater system anymore, not using my pc speakers anymore, and not using my microphone when i play fps games anymore. adjusting my keyboard was literally the last thing i can do to make us more quiet, aside from not existing lol. my fiance and i have even been really nice to them in the past. my fiance gave their little boy stickers and i found the kid's nintendo ds outside on the ground and returned it to them. i swear, the nerve of some people.

my temporary solution was similar to what others had mentioned: i found a thin hard-back book about the size of the keyboard and put it underneath. i must admit, it does seem to have made a difference as the thumping is either totally gone, or very slight now. i have been playing planetside 2 all evening and morning and not a peep from the jerks. it seems that this will do for now. thanks everyone!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> An MX Clear version that early? Awesome.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited about it too since April gives me time to make sure I've the cash set aside. Looks like I'll have to pass on the Greens, unless somehow they still have stock a month from now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i appreciate the input and suggestions everyone. yes, my neighbors are jerks. the good thing is that we are moving at the end of april and we won't have to put up with them for much longer. them banging on their ceiling (our floor), and hitting our door really hard and running off has gotten old and now they just call the police on us, which is hilarious given the fact that they use illegal substances in their apartment and distribute from it (trust me, we have involved the police several times now). i have gone to extreme lengths to make our living situation more quiet for them including not using our home theater system anymore, not using my pc speakers anymore, and not using my microphone when i play fps games anymore. adjusting my keyboard was literally the last thing i can do to make us more quiet, aside from not existing lol. my fiance and i have even been really nice to them in the past. my fiance gave their little boy stickers and i found the kid's nintendo ds outside on the ground and returned it to them. i swear, the nerve of some people.
> 
> my temporary solution was similar to what others had mentioned: i found a thin hard-back book about the size of the keyboard and put it underneath. i must admit, it does seem to have made a difference as the thumping is either totally gone, or very slight now. i have been playing planetside 2 all evening and morning and not a peep from the jerks. it seems that this will do for now. thanks everyone!


Honestly, I don't know why you're going through all of that trouble to placate them.

They're going way over the top, and the cops can't do anything if you aren't actually being absurdly loud.
Let them call the cops, they won't do anything. Live your life dude!

At least you are moving out in April though.
I've been absurdly lucky with neighbours so far, but I know people who have had horror stories like you.

Speaking of thumping going through floors though, I've been really concerned that my kick pedal from my electric drums is going to annoy the people below me. I have a rug down, but I'm still worried the thumping is going to annoy them so I always feel bad when I play them. And yes, I only play them through headphones when I'm in my apartment.


----------



## Jixr

Just know your rights and abide by the city's ordinance laws and you will be fine.

I was in the same situation once, I would be at home at 3pm on a Saturday and have music on ( and i'm considerate for my neighbors ) and I would have the cops show up because the dude above me would call. The first time it happened I just went up to his door and told him that if he had a problem with sound or whatever just knock on my door or something, i'll quiet down no problem. then it got to the point where cops were being called at least once a week, and the guy above me never knocking on my door, ( ALL the calls were made during the day/afternoon fully in line of the cities sound ordinance codes ) I eventually confronted him ( he always avoided me when I tried to talk to him ) that he was basically harrassing me, and that if he had a problem with noise, he was more than free to move, or to take it up with the apartment management. I had lived there for 2 years, with different neighbors and never heard a peep from any of them.

TL;DR

Sometimes, people are just jerks, and I highly doubt its your keyboard causing the noise issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i appreciate the input and suggestions everyone. yes, my neighbors are jerks. the good thing is that we are moving at the end of april and we won't have to put up with them for much longer. them banging on their ceiling (our floor), and hitting our door really hard and running off has gotten old and now they just call the police on us, which is hilarious given the fact that they use illegal substances in their apartment and distribute from it (trust me, we have involved the police several times now). i have gone to extreme lengths to make our living situation more quiet for them including not using our home theater system anymore, not using my pc speakers anymore, and not using my microphone when i play fps games anymore. adjusting my keyboard was literally the last thing i can do to make us more quiet, aside from not existing lol. my fiance and i have even been really nice to them in the past. my fiance gave their little boy stickers and i found the kid's nintendo ds outside on the ground and returned it to them. i swear, the nerve of some people.
> 
> my temporary solution was similar to what others had mentioned: i found a thin hard-back book about the size of the keyboard and put it underneath. i must admit, it does seem to have made a difference as the thumping is either totally gone, or very slight now. i have been playing planetside 2 all evening and morning and not a peep from the jerks. it seems that this will do for now. thanks everyone!


Just be safe. I'm not sure if they come off as 'violent' distributors, but...well you've seen TV shows and movies.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah, that sucks guys.


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Off Topic Text and Stuff



Like I said, I've been lucky.
As a student, I was in a townhouse with two friends, and I had my drums set up in the basement.

We were all respectable, and I never played them or let my roommates play them after 8:00pm.
We also tried soundproofing by making a "room within a room" with blankets from value village, and put egg flats on the ceiling (with a push pin each, super ghetto).

But still, it's a town house, so noise is going to leak.

Luckily, the neighbour on one side was also a musician and would have band practices on weekends in the afternoon so we all got along. I also checked with the neighbour on the other side to see if it was okay and he was cool with it.

We even had a couple parties, but before we did we'd go by the neighbours and let them know we were going to be having one, and to let us know if it gets too loud, we'll try to keep everything under control, etc. And everyone was cool with it.

I did get really angry with my one roommate though who had these huge speakers hooked up to the TV in the living room and would crank music so loud it would shake the whole house. He only would when he was drunk, but the drunker he got the louder the music would. I'm actually amazed we never got a complaint from the neighbours or the cops called on us, but the music thing was just obnoxius. I'd go turn it down and he'd turn it back up later. One time I had a girl over and we couldn't get to sleep, so I had enough and went down, and the music was blaring and him and his buddy were in the basement. So I turned the music right down, and went back to bed. 20 minutes later it was cranked up again louder than before. I go down again, and both him and his friend are sprawled on the couch directly in front of the speakers at full volume, completely passed out.

Other than the noise when drunk he was a good roommate though, lol.



Anyways, any news on how much the RGB boards are going to be? Or any release date in sight?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> One time I had a girl over and we couldn't get to sleep


We know what you mean... ( High Five, Verri Nice)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Anyways, any news on how much the RGB boards are going to be? Or any release date in sight?


thats a whole lotta nope.

from what i've been reading, I ( my personal opinion ) don't think they've even settled on a final design on the case yet. Corsair Reps on some sites have still been asking what features they like/don't like and why. though everything i've seen ( my interpertation ) its seems like it will pretty much be a k70 styled body with standard cap sizes. Fully expect corsair allum and the media keys and all that unneeded junk.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats a whole lotta nope.
> 
> from what i've been reading, I ( my personal opinion ) don't think they've even settled on a final design on the case yet. Corsair Reps on some sites have still been asking what features they like/don't like and why. though everything i've seen ( my interpertation ) its seems like it will pretty much be a k70 styled body with standard cap sizes. Fully expect corsair allum and the media keys and all that unneeded junk.


One mans unneeded junk is another's treasure.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats a whole lotta nope.
> 
> from what i've been reading, I ( my personal opinion ) don't think they've even settled on a final design on the case yet. Corsair Reps on some sites have still been asking what features they like/don't like and why. though everything i've seen ( my interpertation ) its seems like it will pretty much be a k70 styled body with standard cap sizes. Fully expect corsair allum and the media keys and all that unneeded junk.


I'm just disappointed with all those "Gaming" marketed keyboard
I mean where did they get it from, even some of the best pro players do not use a mecha

Switches are so personal, I can flip my desk every time I read "Red switch for gaming"
I can even game with blues, let alone I think Bunny game with buckling spring lol


----------



## phillyd

I actually prefer blues for gaming, and reds for typing.

Some people say I'm insane though.


----------



## Jixr

it would take a lot of changes to corsairs design to have me buy one again. though each version they put out gets better than the last, I just can't deal with the gamer-bro stuff. Its possible to have a nice and desireable design while still keeping the classic shapes. the k series looks like someone took some scrap metal from a car crash and stuffed switches in it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

but but but..... the K70 is gorgeous!, I can't get past how nice it looks, the only negatives are price and that thing about failing LED's but their support no doubt took care of that, (well UK support is good at least.)

At the prices they do it is just down to personal taste and I suppose switch type availability. for £120ish you can get a Ducky or CM or even some Filco's, and the K70 was the same price (at launch).


----------



## Travellerr

That is understandable and I use a Leopold fc 660c as my daily keyboard but I do have my tenkeyless and my full size on the higher part of my desk in case they are needed. I love the Leo but at certain times it is handy to have a more fully key layout. I still am very satisfied with my 60%, but that could be because of the fact of the switches instead of the size and also that it has dedicated arrow cluster.


----------



## Jixr

Its just the gamer design I can't get over. And I don't care for media keys, fn keys work well enough for me. There is no reason to have goofy odd angles and edges, just not needed.


----------



## JayKthnx

I really dig the exposed switch tops look personally. Plus I love working with set metal. Only reason I didn't go with a corsair k is because I don't need macro keys and the likes. Wasted space for me.


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I actually prefer blues for gaming, and reds for typing.
> 
> Some people say I'm insane though.


I

You know what is strange is the more I game on blue switches and typing on my lighter switches I feel as though I am reaching a similar opinion. I also you topre switches to type and game though it could just with cherry mechanical switches.


----------



## LDV617

Has anyone tried printing their own keycaps?

If anyone has a good CAD file for Cherry Keycaps that would be awesome. I don't know much about the design of the caps themselves and wouldn't be surprised if they were in a complex shape (Have not taken any off my board).

If this is possible / done, please post thoughts or reviews. Would love to buy a PCB for ~$80 and then print my own keycaps.


----------



## JayKthnx

will be trying once I get a new psu for my printer. there's a decent keycap file here you could work off of


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Has anyone tried printing their own keycaps?
> 
> If anyone has a good CAD file for Cherry Keycaps that would be awesome. I don't know much about the design of the caps themselves and wouldn't be surprised if they were in a complex shape (Have not taken any off my board).
> 
> If this is possible / done, please post thoughts or reviews. Would love to buy a PCB for ~$80 and then print my own keycaps.


its been done, but the quality of most 3d printers is still pretty poor for keycap usage. not to mention the cost of a set worth making would be astronomical compared to just buying a set.


----------



## LDV617

Would it be astronomical though?

I have full access to a printer.


----------



## JayKthnx

should be able to print at least four sets with a full 1kg spool of filament, depending on support material and infill. probably a lot more. 1kg will print a whole lot. example.


----------



## Jixr

Well you're deffinately not going to get nice results from a cheaper printer thats for sure.I think the biggest issue would be making them study enough that they wouldn't collapse over time.


----------



## pez

Meh, Blues can be annoying while playing any game that requires double-tapping. I only really experience this in DayZ and Minecraft where you double-tap W or whatever your forward movement key is to sprint. I'm used to it now, but I can see why other switches are more ideal.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know, I personally do think that linear switches are nicer for gaming. I will have to wait until I get my board with clears set up to see if clears are nicer for gaming though.

But at this point if I had to choose a single cherry switch for 24/7 it would probably be mx blacks, I think they are great for both gaming and typing.

As for 3d printed keycaps, I think nubbinator had 3 or so keycaps printed up. And there is someone who makes these NSFW 3d printed keycaps that I see on geekhack every now and then. Sifo was the last person I saw that got some of them.


----------



## adi518

Just got the G710. It's the international US layout. I have a short left Shift key. Is it special for this layout? asking because searching around reveals g710 pictures with a long left Shift key. Please advise...


----------



## pez

I might have to try blacks. About to order some o-rings this weekend to put on my BWU. After hearing the difference in the store, it was pretty huge. Still get the click, with 90% less clack.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah I think blacks will be what I go with next.

damn that sounds horrible out of context...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I might have to try blacks. About to order some o-rings this weekend to put on my BWU. After hearing the difference in the store, it was pretty huge. Still get the click, with 90% less clack.


I'm a huge fan of o-rings. I now have them on all my boards except my Poker II with Browns, but I really like them on all the other boards I own. I like the way the dampen the sound, but I also like how they make bottoming out a bit softer, my fingertips hurt less with them on (I'm a very heavy typist).


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm getting better, or shall I say closer to touch typing than I was before. Not on purpose to really be a touch-typist, but more to soften my keystrokes. I'm doing...ordering the o-rings now.


----------



## Simca

Cleaned my Razer mousepad and my keyboard. Had to strangle my cat because she picked up one of my keys with her mouth and was going to drag it into the nether realm. I made sure I got it back.

All those people that say don't dry your cloth mousepad in the dryer are silly. It's the best way to dry your mousepad after soaking it. Only thing is you put it in the dryer for 5 minutes instead of 30 minutes.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cleaned my Razer mousepad and my keyboard. Had to strangle my cat because she picked up one of my keys with her mouth and was going to drag it into the nether realm. I made sure I got it back.
> 
> All those people that say don't dry your cloth mousepad in the dryer are silly. It's the best way to dry your mousepad after soaking it. Only thing is you put it in the dryer for 5 minutes instead of 30 minutes.


I put the huge razer mousepad in the tub, hose it down and then stomp on it with a towel. Although it takes a good 3 hours of sitting after before it's dry enough.


----------



## Simca

lol, wet it in the sink, toss it in the dryer for 5 mins and let it sit for 5 minutes then use it.


----------



## Travellerr

Mm, I can see where double tapping with the cherry mx blue is a problem in some games for some people. I actually use it more for mmo's I play or rts. For a bit of the faster paced games and fps I use my Leopold fc660c with the 45g weighted Topre switches, and I happen to really like playing those type or any game really with the Leo. I wanted to get a Black switch mechanical keyboard from filco or maybe another Rapid, but I find myself saving for another Topre board instead this time with 55g weighted switches instead.


----------



## Simca

Wasn't a problem for me after I 1) Got used to the keyboard and 2) fixed the delay/rate.


----------



## pez

Yep just ordered a Razer Goliathus Speed, 125-pack of o-rings, and a keycap puller. Cause that's what real keythugs do.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cleaned my Razer mousepad and my keyboard. Had to strangle my cat because she picked up one of my keys with her mouth and was going to drag it into the nether realm. I made sure I got it back.
> 
> All those people that say don't dry your cloth mousepad in the dryer are silly. It's the best way to dry your mousepad after soaking it. Only thing is you put it in the dryer for 5 minutes instead of 30 minutes.


That's what I do as well actually







I actually use a Razer Goliathus as well







Do you wash it when the white stuff starts to accumulate significantly or what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wasn't a problem for me after I 1) Got used to the keyboard and 2) fixed the delay/rate.


Surely people here should know how to fix delay rate


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's what I do as well actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually use a Razer Goliathus as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wash it when the white stuff starts to accumulate significantly or what?
> Surely people here should know how to fix delay rate


I wash it when the black no longer looks wonderfully black...so yeah..when "White stuff accumulates" I suppose is accurate.


----------



## HPE1000

Anybody feel like going broke? Go for this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171225517180


----------



## Paradigm84

Ouch, that's expensive, that's almost as expensive as two whole Click Clacks.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anybody feel like going broke? Go for this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171225517180


Pfft, that's a drop in the water for me m8.
I gots millions and millions.
I swear on me mum!

I'm lying, someone buy it for me?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ouch, that's expensive, that's almost as expensive as two whole Click Clacks.


I bet it'll end at 4 click clacks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Click clacks=currency, 1 click clack is about $200, okay?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Pfft, that's a drop in the water for me m8.
> I gots millions and millions.
> I swear on me mum!
> 
> I'm lying, someone buy it for me?


It's only been up for 6 or so hours I think.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anybody feel like going broke? Go for this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171225517180


It already has 35 bids, it still has almost 10 days left and it's already that high!?







I'm currious to see where that one ends up (probably more than I've spent on all 6 of my mechs).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I don't see what makes this more desirable than a normal Model M? Is it the blue keycaps or that it's TKL or what?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ouch, that's expensive, that's almost as expensive as two whole Click Clacks.


not that expensive!

btw i forgot to post here:


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice BroBots!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't see what makes this more desirable than a normal Model M? Is it the blue keycaps or that it's TKL or what?


It's a space saving keyboard AND has an industrial shell. The blue keycaps might add too the value a bit. Normal SSKs go for around 400 if not more, this is an industrial one.


----------



## Travellerr

I actually saw one up a while back that was a lighter grey than this one you linked on ebay. The one that I saw looked just as nice and went for 202 usd I believe. So, in comparison that was a killer buy when looking at this one, lol well except I like the color theme of this one a lot more. I wonder how high it will be when this bid ends, any guesses? I would say 650-700 lol


----------



## Jixr

Some people have way too much money/free time.

id kill myself if I had to use a big desk eater like an IBM


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I actually saw one up a while back that was a lighter grey than this one you linked on ebay. The one that I saw looked just as nice and went for 202 usd I believe. So, in comparison that was a killer buy when looking at this one, lol well except I like the color theme of this one a lot more. I wonder how high it will be when this bid ends, any guesses? I would say 650-700 lol


I doubt what you saw was an SSK, you saw a standard model m with industrial shell I bet. A standard ssk(non industrial) in any condition would go for more than 200.


----------



## Travellerr

No, I know the difference between the two. I mean it could of went up because the last time I checked on it was in the low 200 dollar range, but t did have a couple hours left so I do not know if it went up significantly. Hence the reason why I said it was such a killer deal because every time I have seen them before that and after they have been starting 200$. I do not think the seller of this realized the value and the demand of this keyboard among enthusiasts. So, anyways I would definitely like to get my hands on just a full size model m which are for a much nicer price point then the SSK.

That are it was inaccurate listing, but I doubt that people that would be looking for such a rare keyboard would be willing to put that much money down a model m(full size). I wish I could remember the seller and look up his sold items to see what the final price was on the SSK


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Anyways, any news on how much the RGB boards are going to be? Or any release date in sight?


Knowing Corsair, it will cost too much. I'm hoping this next gen of boards from them is better, but each successive generation from them has made me keep my hopes low when it comes to their being well priced and having great build quality and reliability. I'm just hoping they make it with standard sized key caps so that it's not a PITA to try and put a new set on their boards. I'm sorry, but when you use cheap, crappy ABS caps, the first thing I'm going to do is swap them out. If you make it hard to swap out, I won't even consider the board, no matter how nice it is. Hence why I've completely ignored the Minila.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Has anyone tried printing their own keycaps?
> 
> If anyone has a good CAD file for Cherry Keycaps that would be awesome. I don't know much about the design of the caps themselves and wouldn't be surprised if they were in a complex shape (Have not taken any off my board).
> 
> If this is possible / done, please post thoughts or reviews. Would love to buy a PCB for ~$80 and then print my own keycaps.


If it's an extrusion printer, the key caps will turn out horrible and be prone to breaking.

The main issue with 3D printed caps is stem tolerances. It's easy to get a stem that's wobbly or too tight or one that breaks easily.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> The one I got was the QF XT Stealth here: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-quickfire-xt-stealth-limited-edition-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> But there are also some others out there:
> WASD CODE: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-104-key-mechanical-keyboard-mx-green.html#ad-image-0
> 
> MechanicalKeyboards.com has a page of 4 of them here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?switch_id=10&size=ALL&keyword=&in_stock=on
> 
> I think those are all the ones I looked at before I bought mine. I went with the cheapest options because I'm saving funds to buy a board with MX Clears as soon as I can find one.


The joke was that you said motherboard, not keyboard, but thanks for the serious response


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't see what makes this more desirable than a normal Model M? Is it the blue keycaps or that it's TKL or what?


This is just another overpriced Ebay SSK auction.

The TKL does warrant the high price tag, but honestly I wouldn't pay more than $200 for a regular SSK. This one is special because of the gray industrial case and the keycaps.

Nonetheless, it seems like SSK's in general are overpriced on Ebay. I got my SSK from a GH member for $200, but they easily go for $300 or even more on Ebay. jcrouse sold his Industrial SSK not too long ago on GH which came with 5 or so full keycap sets and the original keycaps for $450.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> This is just another overpriced Ebay SSK auction.
> 
> The TKL does warrant the high price tag, but honestly I wouldn't pay more than $200 for a regular SSK. This one is special because of the gray industrial case and the keycaps.
> 
> Nonetheless, it seems like SSK's in general are overpriced on Ebay. I got my SSK from a GH member for $200, but they easily go for $300 or even more on Ebay. jcrouse sold his Industrial SSK not too long ago on GH which came with 5 or so full keycap sets and the original keycaps for $450.


Yep, I really have no clue why people pay so much for them when they are on ebay. I could probably buy 5 from taobao and get them to me through a proxy for less than a single ssk goes for on ebay most times.


----------



## paulamcfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can anyone explain why I can't make a account for geekhack? Isn't a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity a PS/2?... getting enraged trying to sign up to a simple site.


Exact same problem, mate. This is actually the reason why I found this forum. I went to Google and typed in 'a popular serial bus for keyboard connecticity" and your forum thread came up. Anyway, thanks. It's all sorted now.


----------



## ecaftermath

Just joined the club


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*
> 
> Just joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What keyboard is that? That has got to be the beefiest looking 60% case.

The hyperfuse and hhkb layout is nice









Only thing I can think of is kmac happy but I thought it had a slant on the front of it..


----------



## bazh

looks like a 2-piece 60% case, I only know Kmac Happy and OTD 356 Mini for 2-piece design but the case seems to be different, interesting though I'm not a fan of that super fat border


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I might get one of the corsair RBG boards when they come out, only as long as they don't look like the 'K' series boards and more like a normal keyboard. Linus said on his video that corsair said, and I quote, "there will be rgb rubber domes that cost more"


----------



## Jixr

so you said that someone said that someone told him something?

I'm sorry, but linus seems to be pretty unreliable as far as rumors go.

why I can see why specialty rubber domes can cost more than a mech, I'm not expecting the RGB to be cheap.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I might get one of the corsair RBG boards when they come out, only as long as they don't look like the 'K' series boards and more like a normal keyboard. Linus said on his video that corsair said, and I quote, "there will be rgb rubber domes that cost more"


Interesting, but I don't know if it's true.
And if it is true, I worry about how many corners they cut.


----------



## jokrik

My SA keyset from Diatech came today













Funny that the color is sort of brownish black, which doesn't match the filco case itself
I pair it with my green switch and my space bar sounds just like buckling spring now









and its too shiny for my liking


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I might get one of the corsair RBG boards when they come out, only as long as they don't look like the 'K' series boards and more like a normal keyboard. Linus said on his video that corsair said, and I quote, "there will be rgb rubber domes that cost more"


I'm fairly certain he was talking about the S.T.R.I.K.E. 7 when he said that. MSRP of $329....

Not like Corsair has to work that hard to keep it under that.


----------



## HPE1000

*sigh* my brother just bought a QFR mx green. Gonna get paint today or tomorrow. I am looking for a couple replacement tops now just to have as backups.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *sigh* my brother just bought a QFR mx green. Gonna get paint today or tomorrow. I am looking for a couple replacement tops now just to have as backups.


I have one, new in package ( from GH contest )

I was looking at getting an acrylic TKL case from qtan, but it seems he pulled them off his site?
( or am i just going crazy? ) happen to know anyone else who sells them?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have one, new in package ( from GH contest )
> 
> I was looking at getting an acrylic TKL case from qtan, but it seems he pulled them off his site?
> ( or am i just going crazy? ) happen to know anyone else who sells them?


CPTBadAss just hooked me up with one so I am good.

As for acrylic cases, MOZ is making them but I am not sure when he will be done.


----------



## HPE1000

Some stuff showed up today, here is WASDKeyboards full color lineup. Their colors are more of a pastel I would say though, for example, look at the red next to zoidberg. The green is dark enough though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, all their colors are kinda muted down a bit. that always had disapointed me a bit.


----------



## HPE1000

I think this is the layout he settled on, the top row white keys are going to be replaced with the zelda hearts from techkeys. That should get here tomorrow and the qfr mx greens should get here tomorrow as well.

Now I need to find a good matte clear coat, anyone used matte clear coat with good results?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> The joke was that you said motherboard, not keyboard, but thanks for the serious response


No prob, that's what we're here for!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think this is the layout he settled on, the top row white keys are going to be replaced with the zelda hearts from techkeys. That should get here tomorrow and the qfr mx greens should get here tomorrow as well.
> 
> Now I need to find a good matte clear coat, anyone used matte clear coat with good results?


I don't know about a good clear coat, but that is going to look sharp! What color will the case be?


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What keyboard is that? That has got to be the beefiest looking 60% case.
> 
> The hyperfuse and hhkb layout is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is kmac happy but I thought it had a slant on the front of it..


That is the KMAC Happy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No prob, that's what we're here for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about a good clear coat, but that is going to look sharp! What color will the case be?


Gold








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*
> 
> That is the KMAC Happy


I thought so, I googled it and saw that there were non slanted front ones. Were those the earlier models?


----------



## Citra

Printed out a skull keycap today. Looks significantly better in real life though, the layers are not as visible.


----------



## Crazy9000

I wonder if there's something you could dip it in to smooth it out.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wonder if there's something you could dip it in to smooth it out.


If it was me, I would sand it down by hand and then paint it carefully.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wonder if there's something you could dip it in to smooth it out.


I don't think there is any for PLA, although I might be wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If it was me, I would sand it down by hand and then paint it carefully.


Yeah, definitely needs some post work. The support material is quite difficult to remove from the stem as well. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I got some gold paint and decided to get some semi gloss clear coat. If it isn't terribly cold tomorrow I might start painting. Prepping at the very least, since sanding these QFR tops takes hours to get completely done.

I guess I will finally get to try real mx greens though, if I like them I will get 87 real greens and hold them aside for whenever/if ever I replace my filco for something else.


----------



## rrims

Finally dipped my toes into some PBT keys. Bought a cheap set of Keycool's from Newegg (the same ones sold by banggood). They feel great compared to the stock ABS keys that came with my Ducky


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I got some gold paint and decided to get some semi gloss clear coat. If it isn't terribly cold tomorrow I might start painting. Prepping at the very least, since sanding these QFR tops takes hours to get completely done.
> 
> I guess I will finally get to try real mx greens though, if I like them I will get 87 real greens and hold them aside for whenever/if ever I replace my filco for something else.


Did you end up with a metallic or just gold colored? Either way it will go well with the color combo you are going for. As far as painting, make sure the gold is completely cured before you clear it, especially if metallic - it will turn very dull if not cured when the clear hits it. Also, lots of thin coats to keep the thinner in the clear from reacting with the gold as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Did you end up with a metallic or just gold colored? Either way it will go well with the color combo you are going for. As far as painting, make sure the gold is completely cured before you clear it, especially if metallic - it will turn very dull if not cured when the clear hits it. Also, lots of thin coats to keep the thinner in the clear from reacting with the gold as well.


I got metallic. I already decided I am going to let it sit for at least 3 days after I am done painting, then I will sand it down, put a fresh coat of gold back on. Then move on to clear coating after a couple days.

Only problem is it is freezing here right now...


----------



## Jixr

blah, put my Red QFR up for sale today.


----------



## Angrychair

Anyone be interested in one of these?

Vintage serial tenkey made by Alps. Found 2 of these new in box at a PC repair shack. Just needs a serial to USB dongle!

It's real clickity clackity


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blah, put my Red QFR up for sale today.


Link for a guy on a mobile device?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Link for a guy on a mobile device?


i put it on my local craigslist, but i would be willing to cut a deal for any OCN membs. Just a standard QFR stealth with mx reds, though I do have some custom items I can add in with it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone be interested in one of these?
> 
> Vintage serial tenkey made by Alps. Found 2 of these new in box at a PC repair shack. Just needs a serial to USB dongle!
> 
> It's real clickity clackity


I might be, I have been thinking about getting a numpad









PM me or whatever


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wonder if there's something you could dip it in to smooth it out.


Not dip, but vapor smooth.

http://www.protoparadigm.com/blog/2013/06/vapor-smoothing-and-polishing-pla-with-tetrahydrofuran-thf/

Be careful if you try that. It's dangerous. You can do the same thing with acetone and ABS extrusion printed caps.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i put it on my local craigslist, but i would be willing to cut a deal for any OCN membs. Just a standard QFR stealth with mx reds, though I do have some custom items I can add in with it.


Oh looking for something with blues. Already have reds<3 them but love blues too.


----------



## Travellerr

Hey Jixr do you mind linking me the QFR that you are selling? because I would like to check it out if I can possibly buy the keyboard, so if you do not mind please either pm me or write me back on here. Good luck with everything and hopefully I will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone be interested in one of these?
> 
> Vintage serial tenkey made by Alps. Found 2 of these new in box at a PC repair shack. Just needs a serial to USB dongle!
> 
> It's real clickity clackity


PM sent


----------



## Angrychair

Replied to all PM's.

I'll let you all know when I pick them up and for how much, I'm sure I can get them dirt cheap, they are just new old stock sitting in some dirty old PC repair shop.

I'm looking for an OCN keycap for cherry mx. They still available anywhere?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm looking for an OCN keycap for cherry mx. They still available anywhere?


They're currently out of stock and the management team are reviewing options for what they will be bringing back and when.


----------



## Simca

Almost picked up a G710+ with a translucent keycap set today.


----------



## pez

Just got all of the o-rings put on my board. The click without the clack is very nice, but the biggest benefit....wait for it....the reduced distance of bottoming out. This means double-tapping keys feels halved. DayZ and Minecraft running will no longer be hit or miss. Don't know why I didn't come to this realization before, but it's nice. Oh and the Goliathus Extended edition is really nice. Much better than the QcK mat I was using. The stitched edges are very welcome as that's where my QcK mat is coming apart at.


----------



## RedStapler

Got 2 new model M's yesterday in the mail. Unfortunately, USPS torqued them and blasted off a bunch of the rivets on one of them. Blah. So I might have to swap some parts, which is, IMO, sacrilege. But we do what we gotta do to keep these babies going. I'm pleased to report that my 2 new M's are from 1989, the oldest I have so far.





Hooray hooray hooray.

I was 12 when they made the 2 from '89 and was spending my time in my room on a PS/1 (not a typo) with an M2 keyboard chatting away on BBS's in the Kansas City area like The File Shoppe and MetropolisBBS. MajorMUD anyone?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Printed out a skull keycap today. Looks significantly better in real life though, the layers are not as visible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sand it a bit and plasti-dip it?


----------



## Jixr

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8979_zpseb845407.jpg.html

Horray, desk porn


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8979_zpseb845407.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Horray, desk porn


Noice, that is actually one thing I hate about having multiple monitors, it is hard to keep everything so simple and clean looking.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noice, that is actually one thing I hate about having multiple monitors, it is hard to keep everything so simple and clean looking.


This means you must buy wall mounts for them







.

BTW, that looks wonderful Jixr.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noice, that is actually one thing I hate about having multiple monitors, it is hard to keep everything so simple and clean looking.


----------



## WonderMutt

This is driving me nuts, I ordered a QF XT Stealth with MX Greens from the CM Store on 1/21 and it still hasn't even shipped yet! BBBBAAAAAHHHHH, I WANT MY KEYBOARD!!!









On a better note, I'm currently sitting in a coffee house in Columbus typing on my Poker II and it is quite nice, I love having a great little travel mech, it's so nice to have to be typing this on my laptops kb, not to mention, I'm pretty sure this Poker feels better than any of my other mechs (can't figure out why the Browns feel so much better in this than in my QF Pro).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This means you must buy wall mounts for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW, that looks wonderful Jixr.


I did just wall mount them a week or two ago









My soldering failed me, I really need a helping hand, it was sliding everywhere. :/
It's acceptable but I wish I could have gotten the soldering perfect.




Forgive the somewhat aggressive white balance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> This is driving me nuts, I ordered a QF XT Stealth with MX Greens from the CM Store on 1/21 and it still hasn't even shipped yet! BBBBAAAAAHHHHH, I WANT MY KEYBOARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a better note, I'm currently sitting in a coffee house in Columbus typing on my Poker II and it is quite nice, I love having a great little travel mech, it's so nice to have to be typing this on my laptops kb, not to mention, I'm pretty sure this Poker feels better than any of my other mechs (can't figure out why the Browns feel so much better in this than in my QF Pro).


I want coffeeeeeeee









I am going to make some nao, some peaberry coffee


----------



## HPE1000

I was testing out the paint, the gold paint looks good but I just realized the "clear coat" I got was rust oleum semi gloss protective enamel. Which is just semi gloss white paint, not clear coat


----------



## pez

Good thing you didn't blindly apply it







. I wish my bro was using his modded board so I knew how the paint was holding up. If so I'd be able to let you know how it's holding up without clear coat







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good thing you didn't blindly apply it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish my bro was using his modded board so I knew how the paint was holding up. If so I'd be able to let you know how it's holding up without clear coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I put it on and was like -_- you gotta be kidding me. Hopefully lowes takes it back lol...

I might get some krylon matte finish clear coat and try that thought :/


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Hi guys, this looks like the right place to ask.. I'm moving countries from the U.K to Helsinki Finland this summer, and my Fiance being a designer is not overly excited by the all black theme of my desktop. As such I will be selling/giving away my case keyboard mouse and monitor and replacing them with a white theme when I get there. I don't particularly like my case and keyboard anyway and its a good excuse to go 1440p









I would like to get a quality keyboard preferably with MX Brown switches in white with white keys, Google shows me Hansung and Leopold make mechanicals I can get from Ebay anyone have any experience with them or any other suggestions? My budget for the keyboard is around £100 give or take and I think I would prefer 10 keyless but its not essential.

Any and all ideas appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Got bored so I tried mixing up some springs and sliders, I like the feel of an MX Brown slider with an MX Black spring, not sure if there's already a name for it, so I'll call it a Ghetto Clear.









Now I need to get an MX Clear to compare them.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Can you feel the bump at all or is just a Black with sand thrown all over it?


----------



## Paradigm84

You can feel the bump.


----------



## HPE1000

Brown with a heavy spring is just as sad and pathetic as a brown with it's stock spring, sorry to break it to you









Brown switches can only dream of having the same amount of tactility as a clear switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's an opinion, but ok.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well, your opinion is wrong.


----------



## DaveLT

@Razroid can chip in on how it feels like reds with sand all over it. We tried it again and my opinion was shared equally.
MX Green doesn't feel heavy either for me. I don't think my cherry keyboards can really last long with how much force i'm hitting them with


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like my Browns... But I still REALLY want blues.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's an opinion, but ok.


I was joking

sort of


----------



## drBlahMan

*Ok*....I have finally acquired *all* of my zinc keycaps (w/white print) for my Ducky Zero. So far, the theme is black & silver. I was going to use some ABS white keycaps w/black print but now I've decided to add a splash of red anodized aluminum keycaps (w/white print & blank). At the f10, f12, ScrLk, & NumLk keycaps, there will be a light green hue under those red anodized keycaps because those are led. _I personally think that will be more cool to *l*@@*k* at_









Now I'm waiting for my *red* & *silver anodized* keycaps (including a *red anodized* spacebar) so I can complete this keycap mod









They should be arriving next week so I can post the final pics


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I like my Browns... But I still REALLY want blues.


All are welcome in the clicky master race, my brother.









Seriously though, they're so satisfying.


----------



## Razroid

Yeah, I just went to try it out yesterday with dave, I initially wanted to get browns based on the description of them, but after trying them out, nah.

how do I describe this.. hmm, if the keys and switches were made of metal, browns would feel like when reds rusted, maybe that's why they are called browns


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razroid*
> 
> Yeah, I just went to try it out yesterday with dave, I initially wanted to get browns based on the description of them, but after trying them out, nah.
> 
> how do I describe this.. hmm, if the keys and switches were made of metal, browns would feel like when reds rusted, maybe that's why they are called browns


Absolutely


----------



## Simca

Wrong thread, my bad, enjoy your keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love my credit card. I just received a massive credit limit increase that was much larger than expected.


So you're going to get the Peripherals Editor a keyboard?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you're going to get the Peripherals Editor a keyboard?


Yep! A nice membrane keyboard is on its way!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yep! A nice membrane keyboard is on its way!


That's a contradiction.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a contradiction.


That's a paddlin'.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ah snap. She went there. FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I like my Browns... But I still REALLY want blues.
> 
> 
> 
> All are welcome in the clicky master race, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, they're so satisfying.
Click to expand...

You don't need to tell me, I already know!


----------



## HPE1000

I really don't know when I should start painting, it's cold and the paint doesn't go on that smooth because of it. Monday is going to be the only warmish day the whole week


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*










That *l*@@*k*s real *c*@@*l*


----------



## arvidab

Anybody wants a Alps TKL? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-DOKIU-SAVER-COSTOM-KEYBOARD-Tenkeyless-85-key-The-only-one-in-the-world-/281243389099


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blah, put my Red QFR up for sale today.


Is it still up for sale? What all has been done to it?


----------



## Travellerr

I think that Leopold mechanical keyboards are definitely nice keyboards for the price, and as far as brown switches are concerned I own a Cooler master xt and happen to love that keyboard. I own a Leopold fc660c topre switch keyboard and though it is not cherry mechanical switches it is very nice build and design. easily my favorite keyboard with or without the key switches.







good luck on your purchase and feel free to pm if you have any questions on some good value keyboards as far as cherry keyboards are concerned. Because I know that cherry is expensive when comparing or coming form rubber dome.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Anybody wants a Alps TKL? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-DOKIU-SAVER-COSTOM-KEYBOARD-Tenkeyless-85-key-The-only-one-in-the-world-/281243389099


What a steal


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Nowhere near some of the stuff on here, but I painted my RK-9000I to go with the rest of my setup:


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Nowhere near some of the stuff on here, but I painted my RK-9000I to go with the rest of my setup:
> -snip-


That looks pretty good!

Don't sell yourself too short there









Now you need some fancy keycaps to match


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Nowhere near some of the stuff on here, but I painted my RK-9000I to go with the rest of my setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whatever; you took the time, effort, and cash to do it. Looks good!


----------



## Travellerr

lol that is so much money, holy crap. I mean aesthetically this is definitely a keyboard I would like to try, but for the price I could buy and mod the Topre switch keyboard that I want, and buy the gpu that I have been wanting to replace the 2 I have in sli.(780 and or a 280x)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> lol that is so much money, holy crap. I mean aesthetically this is definitely a keyboard I would like to try, but for the price I could buy and mod the Topre switch keyboard that I want, and buy the gpu that I have been wanting to replace the 2 I have in sli.(780 and or a 280x)


That keyboard keeps getting posted on geekhack all the time and I swear every time it does the price goes up even though it isn't selling. I thought it started at under 1k when I first saw it..

From what I understand the DK savers were a cherry mx only keyboard but this one is somehow an alps.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really don't know when I should start painting, it's cold and the paint doesn't go on that smooth because of it. Monday is going to be the only warmish day the whole week


Zomg, I less than 3 those hearts.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Don't you mean you heart those less than threes?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That keyboard keeps getting posted on geekhack all the time and I swear every time it does the price goes up even though it isn't selling. I thought it started at under 1k when I first saw it..
> 
> From what I understand the DK savers were a cherry mx only keyboard but this one is somehow an alps.


says in the listing it was a custom by naga on kbd


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Is it still up for sale? What all has been done to it?


Stock as a rock except lubed reds

I can sell it with either stock QFR caps, stealth caps, or white blanks, or a mix of whatevers.

I'll make a deal for OCN memebers, pm me if interested.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Hmmm, still not listed in the club, may be 'cuz I didn't include my username in my pic....oh well, I'm too lazy to take all my boards out for a group pic.


----------



## Angrychair

sick zelda theme keyboard


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Anybody wants a Alps TKL? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALPS-DOKIU-SAVER-COSTOM-KEYBOARD-Tenkeyless-85-key-The-only-one-in-the-world-/281243389099


Dibs! Now someone give me $1,200 bucks to buy it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Nowhere near some of the stuff on here, but I painted my RK-9000I to go with the rest of my setup:
> *snip


Seriously, don't hate on yourself, you have the nerve to try it, it looks like it turned out great, beautiful board! Nicely done!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Zomg, I less than 3 those hearts.


http://techkeys.us/collections/keys/products/zelda-heart-keys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hmmm, still not listed in the club, may be 'cuz I didn't include my username in my pic....oh well, I'm too lazy to take all my boards out for a group pic.


Now you are.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> Nowhere near some of the stuff on here, but I painted my RK-9000I to go with the rest of my setup:


THIS

go nuts!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yep! A nice membrane keyboard is on its way!


Is it this one?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Is it this one?


This hurt my eyes! Wow!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Now you are.


Hey thanks!







But, I did note that a couple of my boards aren't listed:
DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue, DS3 Yellow Cherry White


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I did note that a couple of my boards aren't listed:
> DS3 YOTS Cherry Blue, DS3 Yellow Cherry White


Oops, I reformatted some of the names and must have not selected all the boards.









Fixed.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oops, I reformatted some of the names and must have not selected all the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


Thanks, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

You're welcome.


----------



## JayKthnx

got my ergodox kit in today. pics to follow soon.


----------



## Simca

I love this whole passive aggressive thing going on. It's fantastic. ~Eats popcorn~


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love this whole passive aggressive thing going on. It's fantastic. ~Eats popcorn~


----------



## Paradigm84

What passive aggressive thing?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What passive aggressive thing?


Oh, nothing! ~Flutters eyelashes~


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love this whole passive aggressive thing going on. It's fantastic. ~Eats popcorn~


I'm honestly not sure what passive aggressiveness you're talking about either


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Flutters eyelashes~


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love this whole passive aggressive thing going on. It's fantastic. ~Eats popcorn~
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what passive aggressiveness you're talking about either
Click to expand...

I think she's trying to confuse people.


----------



## Simca

Deception, the ancient art.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I think it's more being silly than deceiving anyone









Someone want to buy me a Ducky Shine 3?
I'll bake you or cook you something!


----------



## Simca

You'll bake us? I was just about to buy it for you, but then I'm threatened with slavery and death! I've chosen my words carefully, maybe you should have done the same!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I think it's more being silly than deceiving anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone want to buy me a Ducky Shine 3?
> I'll bake you or cook you something!


Erotic cakes? Like, I would actually consider it. I just don't really have cash because I got a UPS and decent cooling solution for my crap GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Deception, the ancient art.


I love you. :|

Like that?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Erotic cakes? Like, I would actually consider it. I just don't really have cash because I got a UPS and decent cooling solution for my crap GPU.
> I love you. :|
> 
> Like that?


No, :| gave it away, you FAIL!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'll bake us? I was just about to buy it for you, but then I'm threatened with slavery and death! I've chosen my words carefully, maybe you should have done the same!


Hey, I need to eat something in this house!
I mean, I could eat the walls if I wasn't allergic to gingerbread, but I am.

Would it be better if I got you fried instead of getting you baked? teehee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Erotic cakes? Like, I would actually consider it. I just don't really have cash because I got a UPS and decent cooling solution for my crap GPU.


Erotic cakes are on the table!
In reality it would cost almost half the price of a Ducky to ship it to you, not including the cost of ingredients for a cake (they're not cheap)








Hmm...maybe if I did express shipping and froze the cake it would make it without a refrigerated truck...









What would you want as an erotic cake anyways?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I would probably have to take that to PM, but that would be a great birthday cake just once in my life.


----------



## Jixr

Am I right that white switches are more tactile than blues? ( also with a heavier spring )

EDIT: also it seems ErgoDox Kits are on massdrop right now.


----------



## JayKthnx

they're factory lubed blues with a white slider and softer click. a lot of people complain that they're almost the browns of clicky switches, but with heavier springs.


----------



## Paradigm84

They have a soft click so they feel considerably less tactile than MX Greens (to me at least). Comparing against MX Blues is harder because of the difference in weight.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> they're factory lubed blues with a white slider and softer click. a lot of people complain that they're almost the browns of clicky switches, but with heavier springs.


Well, I don't think that is actually right. There has been lots of discussion about it recently and the thought is that they aren't actually lubed(any more). I wish I could find the threads though. Whites are sketchy switches to buy though, since for whatever reason, a good percentage don't seem to click.

Many people have opened theirs up and there is no lube.

Edit: Might as well post this..



http://imgur.com/wuToY




Spoiler: For KOTM


----------



## Jixr

Oh okay cool, i was thinking they were more tactile than blues/greens. The idea of more tactile clicky switches is something I would be interested in. ( either that I need to toss heavier springs in my GG's )


----------



## Paradigm84

I was just about to link that, I'm going to disagree with Ripster though, after taking each switch apart and messing around with them, to me at least, it feels like the MX White has a softer click not because of the longer leg, but because the MX White has a thinner leg.

From his explanation, here's a picture comparison:




Now note the slight difference in thickness of the legs, this difference in the thickness will give a smaller click on the MX White for the following reason.
As the slider moves down, it presses in the metal leaf towards the contact point, given that the metal leaf is a folded piece of metal with elastic properties around the point of operation, the more you push the metal leaf towards the contact point, the more it will try to push back (obviously).
The thicker leg on the MX Green slider means the metal leaf is being bent back *more* than on the MX White.
As the metal leaf is being bent back more on the MX Green, it is storing more energy, which means when the metal leaf goes over the bump, it will spring back harder, creating a harder click.

Just my







, I don't have the setup to scientifically prove any of this and Ripster could be right for all I know.


----------



## JayKthnx

just read through it and I'd have to agree with para on this. thanks for the info though, hpe.


----------



## avril4ever

Can anybody tell me where I could find the shine 3 in US online stores and in stock?, I looked everywhere but all are out stock









EDIT: Black body, Brown MX and Blue LEDs only.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was just about to link that, I'm going to disagree with Ripster though, after taking each switch apart and messing around with them, to me at least, it feels like the MX White has a softer click not because of the longer leg, but because the MX White has a thinner leg.
> 
> From his explanation, here's a picture comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now note the slight difference in thickness of the legs, this difference in the thickness will give a smaller click on the MX White for the following reason.
> As the slider moves down, it presses in the metal leaf towards the contact point, given that the metal leaf is a folded piece of metal with elastic properties around the point of operation, the more you push the metal leaf towards the contact point, the more it will try to push back (obviously).
> The thicker leg on the MX Green slider means the metal leaf is being bent back *more* than on the MX White.
> As the metal leaf is being bent back more on the MX Green, it is storing more energy, which means when the metal leaf goes over the bump, it will spring back harder, creating a harder click.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I don't have the setup to scientifically prove any of this and Ripster could be right for all I know.


I might try to get my hands on an mx white and green switch to compare side by side, maybe just when mechanicalkeyboards gets them in stock since they are pretty cheap there. I will buy a full pack of greens and a single white. (this is all assuming MK gets them in stock, they are a cherry partner and have asked for all the switches, they actually just got browns in stock recently)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might try to get my hands on an mx white and green switch to compare side by side, maybe just when mechanicalkeyboards gets them in stock since they are pretty cheap there. I will buy a full pack of greens and a single white. (this is all assuming MK gets them in stock, they are a cherry partner and have asked for all the switches, they actually just got browns in stock recently)


Yeah, it's cool having one of each switch, I was going to post my own pics of the switch sliders to compare, but I'd really need a camera with a macro lens. Maybe I should invest.

In other news...



Probably going to get one, then I could have:


MX Red
MX Brown
MX Blue
MX Black
MX Green
MX White
MX Clear
MX Ergo Clear

AKA: OP Switch Tester 1.0


----------



## HPE1000

Wait, so do you have a white and green switch right now so you can see if the leg is actually thinner on the white?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait, so do you have a white and green switch right now so you can see if the leg is actually thinner on the white?


Yes, the only issue is I'd need something like a micrometer to actually say for certain, but it looks that way.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, the only issue is I'd need something like a micrometer to actually say for certain, but it looks that way.


Yep, because the angle of that picture could be slightly making the white switch leg(white switch leg on the green switch, to be clear) look bigger.

Don't darker colored things appear smaller than lighter color things as well? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, because the angle of that picture could be slightly making the white switch leg(white switch leg on the green switch, to be clear) look bigger.
> 
> Don't darker colored things appear smaller than lighter color things as well? Or am I wrong?


This is true, but even if both sliders were black, I'd prefer to do a proper measurement.


----------



## The_chemist21

Most recent keyboard, built few hours ago.

Alixinhzai 60% Acrylic Black and Yellow case with winkeyless top
Tai Hao Black and Yellow DS ABS keycaps
Poker PCB ( waiting for GH60 replacement )
No Leds ( less desoldering when I upgrade to GH60 )
Cherry MX Clear switches with red springs, lubed with Krytox 205 gpl ( no stickers )
Cherry PCB Stabilizer with stem mod, lubed with Krytox 205 gpl


late night potato pic


----------



## pez

Looks good. All I can see is me constantly slamming my thumb down for all of my Windows shortcuts







.


----------



## azianai

got my razer order from their CES sale:


----------



## phillyd

I grabbed the new Goliathus Extended to replace my old one and a Goliathus medium for a friend. $26 shipped, not bad.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> Can anybody tell me where I could find the shine 3 in US online stores and in stock?, I looked everywhere but all are out stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Black body, Brown MX and Blue LEDs only.


Was going to suggest NCIX, but it appears they are out of stock for Browns with blue LED's as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I grabbed the new Goliathus Extended to replace my old one and a Goliathus medium for a friend. $26 shipped, not bad.


I grabbed a Goliathus Extended and their Xbox style controller, whatever it's called.
I wanted a Death Adder since I feel my G5 is starting to die finally, but they were out of stock.


----------



## Paradigm84

No entries for the Jan '14 KOTM yet, if I can't get two people to enter then this month will have to be skipped.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No entries for the Jan '14 KOTM yet, if I can't get two people to enter then this month will have to be skipped.


So you're telling me I can enter my stock filco put a sticker on my filco and enter it to win by default?


----------



## Paradigm84

No, two people have to enter.


----------



## Jixr

I'll play! gotta wait till I get home and can upload some newer photos.


----------



## HPE1000

I'll enter I guess


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll probably enter my ergodox if I finish it in time. I dunno.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'll probably enter my ergodox if I finish it in time. I dunno.


Hurry up


----------



## JayKthnx

them smd diodes mang. they take ages to do with a needle tip and no flux pen or solder paste.
just 56 more of those to go, then I just have to do through-hole the rest of the way.
will probably finish tomorrow night. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Ducky shine replacement keycaps

Pink
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=711

Purple
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=229

White
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=710

Grey
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228


----------



## JayKthnx

assuming those are fresh photos, they're still just ds2 keycaps. not the end of the world, but a few of the keys are mis-etched with media functions that the ds3 lacked until recently, and are in different locations. thanks for sharing though!

also, got one hand of the ergodox done.



saving the other for tomorrow night.



4am seems like a good time to stop huffing flux fumes.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'll enter I guess
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably enter my ergodox if I finish it in time. I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurry up
Click to expand...

Aargh*!*







...Not gonna be done in time for January KOTM


----------



## user18

I'll enter the Jan. KOTM. Won't win (particularly not with potato pics), but whatevs


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ducky shine replacement keycaps
> 
> White
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=710
























...Just ordered these & will be arriving in 3 days







..._Rep to you for *l*@@*k*ing out_. Guess, I'll stick to my original color mod scheme for the keycaps...*Black*, *white*, *zinc*, & *anodized silver**!*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just ordered these & will be arriving in 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._Rep to you for *l*@@*k*ing out_. Guess, I'll stick to my original color mod scheme for the keycaps...*Black*, *white*, *zinc*, & *anodized silver**!*


They just added these to their website recently I believe. Make sure the F keys are right for your ducky keyboard as JayKthnx said, media control icons on f1-7, etc.

Those are shine keycaps, which means they are backlit.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They just added these to their website recently I believe. Make sure the F keys are right for your ducky keyboard as JayKthnx said, media control icons on f1-7, etc.
> 
> Those are shine keycaps, which means they are backlit.


The only led keys will be the *Caps Lock*, *ScrLk* (_replaced with zink skull w/light-up eyes_), & *NumLk* keys. I will not be using any of the "*F*" keycaps so if anybody is interested to buy those particular keys from me, just pm me







...All "*F*" keycaps will be replaced with a combination of blank ABS & silver aluminum 3D keycaps


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So you're telling me I can enter my stock filco put a sticker on my filco and enter it to win by default?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, two people have to enter.


So you're telling me I can enter my TK w/ the front print caps and BonzaiTree would win?









I still haven't gotten to spray on the logo on the casing, and on the verge of giving up on that thought.

I would so enter, actually. I can probably grab a DSLR for tomorrow... Hell, I only have a one hour lecture, I can bring my keyboard into uni to photograph it!

I'm hyped for this now. Will be entering tomorrow, Paradigm! Make sure you're entering too, BonzaiTree! It's the first time I stand a chance!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I can put some stickers on my keyboard. Not even stickered switches, just stickers. Everywhere. Would that be an acceptable entry?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I can put some stickers on my keyboard. Not even stickered switches, just stickers. Everywhere. Would that be an acceptable entry?


NO. You will let me have my chance this month. It doesn't come along very often my board gets a chance.

Pretty please, my dear unicorn?

*wiping dust off keyboard to prepare for photographs*

EDIT: Might use the already uploaded photos even though it looks SLIGHTLY different now... Damn this is a LOT of persistent dust between keys... Now how do I enter... *looks at OP*


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So you're telling me I can enter my TK w/ the front print caps and BonzaiTree would win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten to spray on the logo on the casing, and on the verge of giving up on that thought.
> 
> I would so enter, actually. I can probably grab a DSLR for tomorrow... Hell, I only have a one hour lecture, I can bring my keyboard into uni to photograph it!
> 
> I'm hyped for this now. Will be entering tomorrow, Paradigm! Make sure you're entering too, BonzaiTree! It's the first time I stand a chance!


I've already entered, and we seem to have another entry from looking at the thread. I don't expect at all to win -- I have a board planned for sometime in the future (maybe this summer, when I actually have access to equipment) which I have many plans for. I figured I'd just throw in my next-to-stock board so we can actually have a contest this month.

Of course, everyone with a board is probably going to do the same


----------



## Angrychair

I just ordered a o-ring set from maxkeyboard for my k70 with red switches. Should hold me over til I get a TKL with blues.


----------



## Elvandar

Finished my new build today that includes a Deck Hassium Pro Cherry MX Red and I think it's honestly the best keyboard I've ever used (which include HHKB, Filco, Ducky, CM Storm, Das, etc).


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just ordered these & will be arriving in 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..._Rep to you for *l*@@*k*ing out_. Guess, I'll stick to my original color mod scheme for the keycaps...*Black*, *white*, *zinc*, & *anodized silver**!*


*D*@@*D* that's SW*33*T!

but seriously, what's with all the @'s and random bold words?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So you're telling me I can enter my TK w/ the front print caps and BonzaiTree would win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten to spray on the logo on the casing, and on the verge of giving up on that thought.
> 
> I would so enter, actually. I can probably grab a DSLR for tomorrow... Hell, I only have a one hour lecture, I can bring my keyboard into uni to photograph it!
> 
> I'm hyped for this now. Will be entering tomorrow, Paradigm! Make sure you're entering too, BonzaiTree! It's the first time I stand a chance!


Well I think Jixr and HPE said they were going to put a board up so we're screwed.

Unless...hmmm....to modding!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> *D*@@*D* that's SW*33*T!
> 
> but seriously, what's with all the @'s and random bold words?


Yo*!* I'm just excited over modding my Ducky board







...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well I think Jixr and HPE said they were going to put a board up so we're screwed.


Lol, I never expect any of my keyboards to win. I don't shell out enough on mods to do so.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lol, I never expect any of my keyboards to win. I don't shell out enough on mods to do so.


Ha! And you're implying I do? Lol

Got them photographs done. Damn do they looks dusty...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Ha! And you're implying I do? Lol
> 
> Got them photographs done. Damn do they looks dusty...


Gimp airbrush tool it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gimp airbrush tool it


WHOA NOW, you're telling me you've been shopping your keyboard photos all along?

Paradigm, I think you have to revoke any pending or future OCN keycaps HPE has/will win and give them to me.
It's only fair.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> WHOA NOW, you're telling me you've been shopping your keyboard photos all along?
> 
> Paradigm, I think you have to revoke any pending or future OCN keycaps HPE has/will win and give them to me.
> It's only fair.


It's a keyboard modding competition, not a photography competition, the only photo editing I'd object to is recolouring stuff completely e.g. changing the keycap or case colours entirely.


----------



## HPE1000

lol if I take a picture and there is a speck of dust or a hair on the object, I will edit it out. I am not capable of anything else


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a keyboard modding competition, not a photography competition, the only photo editing I'd object to is recolouring stuff completely e.g. changing the keycap or case colours entirely.


Guys, it was a joke, lol.
Obviously


----------



## Jixr

I knew it was shopped, i could tell by the pixels.


----------



## neo0031

Only editing I do to photos are colour CORRECTION, grain/noise removal, some dust brushing, and resizing. Most of the above are not needed if I take the photos with a DSLR with proper lighting.

Still won't win.

EDIT: Man, these photos look crap now that I'm looking at them. The dust are not the only factor either. Sigh.


----------



## user18

To those of you who swap switches: what's the easiest way to desolder and remove switches?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> To those of you who swap switches: what's the easiest way to desolder and remove switches?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Easiest way would be Hakko 808 but you'd have to have $200 to drop on a desoldering gun. Next best step is either a combo of soldering iron + solder pump like Solderpullt or desoldering iron from radio shack.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VesperSAINT*
> 
> Easiest way would be Hakko 808 but you'd have to have $200 to drop on a desoldering gun. Next best step is either a combo of soldering iron + solder pump like Solderpullt or desoldering iron from radio shack.


That's a far cry from "blowtorch + hammer", which is what my dad suggested. He's trying to talk me out of swapping switches in boards.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKthnx

Finished assembly. Totally glad I got it new keycaps so I didn't have to use the black blanks that came from md. Still a learning curve trying to type on it though.



Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Jixr

I did it with the throw away irons from radioshack, obviously the better quality tools you use the less frustrations and time it will take. if you see yourself using irons often, then buy a good one, if not, a throw away one will work fine.

Just like anything work, tool quality is important.


----------



## Jixr

the drox looks nice, I just don't see the appeal.

with a traditional layout, one can easily type one handed if you needed to keep your hand on the mouse, can't really do that with a drox.

I wouldn't mind a left handed side though, to use similarly like a razor orbweaver or something.


----------



## user18

What's most worrying to me is that he's telling me there's a 50/50 chance of stripping the traces off the PCB. That sounds awfully high to me, has anyone here ever done such a thing to a board, or heard of it being done? The only board I can ever see myself modding is one to go to clears or ergo clears -- trying some switches of each before I commit. If I like it, I'll keep it. If I don't, I'll sell it. Other than that, I'm not particularly interested in anything other than what the QFRs offer, except perhaps topre, so I can't see myself modding another board.

I know I've got a soldering iron around somewhere, but I really doubt we have a desoldering iron. I'd have to buy one.

E: Texted home, we do have a desoldering iron. So forget I said anything about that. Still curious about anecdotes regarding stripping the traces.

Just for cost comparison, any TKL boards out there other than the CODE that use clears?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Finished assembly. Totally glad I got it new keycaps so I didn't have to use the black blanks that came from md. Still a learning curve trying to type on it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha guys think?


It's awesome, I would like to know how easy you think it is to switch between the ergodox and a standard keyboard.


----------



## JayKthnx

honestly, 70% of the reasoning was an interest in putting it together and modding it, 15% curious why some people swear by it and 15% gee-whiz/e-peen.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> What's most worrying to me is that he's telling me there's a 50/50 chance of stripping the traces off the PCB. That sounds awfully high to me, has anyone here ever done such a thing to a board, or heard of it being done?
> 
> .....any TKL boards out there other than the CODE that use clears?


Its possible to burn a board or melt it where its beyond recoverable, but I've never done it, and the first time I ever used an iron for anything other than connecting two wires together was swapping switches from one keyboard to another, and one had led's that had to be removed then put back in. so the process is pretty idiot proof.

Also desoldered and swapped springs in another keyboard, never goofed up a trace.

its more time consuming and headache inducing than it is hard.

AFAIK, I don't know of any TLK's with clears that are currently in stock.

A few places sell the switches individually, but its not cheap to do so.( usually $1+ a switch )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 15% curious why some people swear by it


You mean TP4?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You mean TP4?


ah the one who doesn't own an ergodox =P


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> ah the one who doesn't own an ergodox =P


Or any keyboard for that matter XD


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys,

I'm adding a list of sources for where to buy keycaps to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, but I'm sure I'll end up forgetting some places, if anyone would like to help out and PM me some of their sources I'd appreciate it.

I currently have the following:


Qwerkeys
Originative
Signature Plastics/ Keycaps Direct
PimpMyKeyboard (another source owned by SignaturePlastics)
WASDKeyboard
EliteKeyboards
Thanks.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm adding a list of sources for where to buy keycaps to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, but I'm sure I'll end up forgetting some places, if anyone would like to help out and PM me some of their sources I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I currently have the following:
> 
> 
> Qwerkeys
> Originative
> Signature Plastics/ Keycaps Direct
> PimpMyKeyboard (another source owned by SignaturePlastics)
> WASDKeyboard
> EliteKeyboards
> Thanks.


Does MaxKeyboards count?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Does MaxKeyboards count?


Yep, forgot about them.


----------



## Jixr

techkeys!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its possible to burn a board or melt it where its beyond recoverable, but I've never done it, and the first time I ever used an iron for anything other than connecting two wires together was swapping switches from one keyboard to another, and one had led's that had to be removed then put back in. so the process is pretty idiot proof.
> 
> Also desoldered and swapped springs in another keyboard, never goofed up a trace.
> 
> its more time consuming and headache inducing than it is hard.
> 
> AFAIK, I don't know of any TLK's with clears that are currently in stock.
> 
> A few places sell the switches individually, but its not cheap to do so.( usually $1+ a switch )


MechanicalKeyboards.com sells clears for around $0.50 each if you're buying a board's worth. If you're only getting a few, they of course charge more.

Thanks, I feel much more encouraged about it all now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yep, forgot about them.


GH has a pretty comprehensive list if I recall correctly. I'll see if I can find where I saw it again.

E: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45672.0


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> techkeys!


Derp, how did I forget them.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> GH has a pretty comprehensive list if I recall correctly. I'll see if I can find where I saw it again.
> 
> E: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45672.0


I recalled that, I just wanted to avoid using other guides where possible, but I guess as it's just a list of addresses it's not plagiarising.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I recalled that, I just wanted to avoid using other guides where possible, but I guess as it's just a list of addresses it's not plagiarising.


My opinion is that if you were exhaustive in searching, you'd come up with the same list anyway, so why not just use an aggregate?


----------



## Paradigm84

That's a fair point.

Next on my list of things to add to the guide is a list of mechanical keyboard stores for countries across the globe, this could take a while.


----------



## Beakz

Might I join? I got then new Cooler Master Triggger Z in Browns here


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Might I join? I got then new Cooler Master Triggger Z in Browns here


Fill out the form in the first post of the thread. Paradigm84 updates the membership list Mondays and Fridays.

We're happy to have you


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Fill out the form in the first post of the thread. Paradigm84 updates the membership list Mondays and Fridays.
> 
> We're happy to have you


Will do, just gotta get home and upload the pictures to flicr.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm picking up those alps tenkey pads tomorrow!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm picking up those alps tenkey pads tomorrow!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm adding a list of sources for where to buy keycaps to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, but I'm sure I'll end up forgetting some places, if anyone would like to help out and PM me some of their sources I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I currently have the following:
> 
> 
> Qwerkeys
> Originative
> Signature Plastics/ Keycaps Direct
> PimpMyKeyboard (another source owned by SignaturePlastics)
> WASDKeyboard
> EliteKeyboards
> Thanks.


Since Techkeys was already mentioned, don't forget Keypop, MechanicalKeyboards.com, Keyboardco and Diatec, Vendio E-Sports/Qtan's eBay store, eBay in general, Geek_Feng's eBay store, Taobao.com (look under Keycool, MKC, Cherry, KBC, and so on), and there's also Banggood who can take a while to ship and may just be a fancy storefront taobao drop shipper.


----------



## Paradigm84

Got most of them, I'll add the remaining ones, thanks!


----------



## ChronoBodi

here's my Quickfire XT with Brown switches, it's awesomesauce.

Originally i had a Corsair k60, but i had to sell it due to 2 things:

It's not 100% mech, and this is a problem for me when i use the arrow key + navigation cluster for gaming as i am left-handed, and the k60 made the navigation cluster all crappy rubber domes for Function keys and del/end/pgdn.

In fact, it was supposed to be a premium product, why do i have to be reminded of crappy rubber domes, i shouldn't expect those in the first place. Also, the Red switches on it was way too sensitive for me, and i noticed typos go through the roof with the Reds.

So i switched to the Quickfire XT with Browns, and it's much better. the slight bump resistance in the Browns made it perfect as there's some resistance to mistyped keys unlike the touchy Reds.

blah blah blah, i love the Quickfire XT, best keyboard ever! for me at least.

Speaking of which, i've seen Filcos with the exact same layout/build as the Quickfire XT, so what's the common OEM behind it?


----------



## JayKthnx

costar makes them both iirc


----------



## BakerMan1971

Site in China but they do have a TKL with clears

LINK

Bit expensive for my tastes, considering other options but of course you are more interested in the switches.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Site in China but they do have a TKL with clears
> 
> LINK
> 
> Bit expensive for my tastes, considering other options but of course you are more interested in the switches.


Sold out, just like the CODE. I wonder why more manufacturers don't use clears.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not everyone likes the heavier actuation force.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some *pansies* can't handle the heavier actuation force.


FTFY


----------



## Paradigm84

This close: || to buying a Poker 2, shame I can only find them with MX Reds.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Having started typing some....................hang on its 32 years ago!!!!!... ok 32 years ago, I am in love with Cherry Browns.

For all their prevalence, well from q2 onwards last year anyway, they are fast becoming the switch of choice for many manufacturers and not without good reason, they are very well balanced for all tasks, as I sit here at work with my 'preferred for feeling because it's like typing on sugarcubes' keycaps on cherry blacks, I kind of wish this were a cherry brown keyboard. Sales will have shown a preference for browns, back in the first half of 2013 I saw so many forums requesting 'rare'browns, and they are delivered in large quantities now.

Oh and as far as being a pansy, I do not miss typing on mechanical typewriters, where hammer level fingertips were definitely a requirement.

anyway I thought I would ramble on a little before delving into the wonders of weekly reporting.
cheers!
BakerMan


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Speaking of CODE keyboards, apparently the 87 key versions with MX Greens are now available. ETA on the Codes with MX Clears is still sometime in "early April" according to the email, and in a very limited supply. Apparently they were only able to secure a small amount of the switches.


----------



## neo0031

I think I am ready to sell my TK for a CODE. I wonder how much I can get for it, in the hated ISO layout... Or if anyone wants a TK at all.

April, can't wait. Not wanting to try a clicky switch yet.


----------



## Jixr

well, I may be adding a poker pure to my line up, only because I want to steal the LED's out of it and put it in my green poker

also, side note, guess who got a free projector today, 1080p and retails for $2500?

Going to be setting it up over the weekend, super excited.
( have to re-arrange my room and install a shelf to put it on though.)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, I may be adding a poker pure to my line up, only because I want to steal the LED's out of it and put it in my green poker
> 
> also, side note, guess who got a free projector today, 1080p and retails for $2500?
> 
> Going to be setting it up over the weekend, super excited.
> ( have to re-arrange my room and install a shelf to put it on though.)


....do we want to know how you got it for "free"?









Nice one though, well jelly.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo.

I just got my first Mechanical Keyboard in today, a "Tt eSports Poseidon", with cherry brown switches. I just have to say, I love this damned thing. It's fairly spartan compared to some of the other Mechanical out there, but, for the cost, it's pretty sweet. Solidly built, Illuminated keys, blue LED like I wanted.

I've already fallen in love with this keyboard. It just feels so right typing on it. It's also really great buying something, and not having it disappear inside of my rig. =D As much as I wanted to fondle my Asus 780 for many days after I got it, it didn't do much good outside of my system. This on the other hand, feels much more real.

Oh, and I ordered a cap puller, and textured keys today, on sale for 6 bucks off newegg (on sale). I'm really looking forward to seeing how that works out. Though, I'm not sure about the orange with my black and blue, but, that was the only color they had.

Anyway, Mechanical keyboards are freaking pimp.


----------



## JayKthnx

welcome to the club, chargeit. don't forget to fill out the form in the op so you can become an official member, and feel free to post pics of your new deck.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ....do we want to know how you got it for "free"?


My roommate works for a home automation company, and he was installing a new 4k projector and some other stuff, and the lady let him have all the old equipment.
He didn't want to bother with a projector, so I snatched it from him. Its really nice, and everything works on it.

Gonna pick up an appleTv for it today, and bam-o! wireless second display. Going to have it projecting on the wall above my monitor. Should be pretty sweet when its all said and done. I need to put up a shelf to hold it and move some pictures and things around.
its a few years old, but the lamp is still good.


----------



## WonderMutt

So I just got my QF XT Stealth with MX Greens last night, actually was so tired that I fell asleep before I got to play with it, so I brought it into work today and I'm going to drive all my coworkers crazy!









These greens feel so awesome, the switch is almost heavy enough to prevent me from bottoming out when I type, which feels really great. Still need to get used to the weight (I use blues at home and browns at work typically), but man it feel nice!


----------



## Jixr

Are the red LED's on your xt as crazy bright as mine?

with the lights off I can see red dots on the ceiling.


----------



## JayKthnx

slap in a resistor for them bro
or get some tinted film to cover them


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Are the red LED's on your xt as crazy bright as mine?
> 
> with the lights off I can see red dots on the ceiling.


I haven't tried them in the dark, but they don't look too bright here in the office. Honestly, they don't look bright at all.


----------



## pez

I know Razer surely upped the ante on brightness on the 2013 BWU. Even if adding that green layer under the keys is the blame, it makes such a huge difference. It's nice that the option is there, but my God...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> slap in a resistor for them bro
> or get some tinted film to cover them


Or go the good 'ol Canadian route and use duct tape









It really can be used to fix anything.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I know Razer surely upped the ante on brightness on the 2013 BWU. Even if adding that green layer under the keys is the blame, it makes such a huge difference. It's nice that the option is there, but my God...


You're not kiddin'







...At full brightness, you almost need shades.


----------



## Jixr

If you look at the XT leds head on, they really will hurt your eyes.
( though at the viewing angle on the desk they are not bad )


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> welcome to the club, chargeit. don't forget to fill out the form in the op so you can become an official member, and feel free to post pics of your new deck.


Thanks, I'll do that later today.


----------



## HPE1000

I got dibs on a brobot last night









My first real novelty keycap.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got dibs on a brobot last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first real novelty keycap.


Sweet.

Make sure you post some pics when you can


----------



## WonderMutt

I've been using my Poker II at work (and school) all week and today I brought in my new XT Stealth and I have to say, it's hard getting used to a full size keyboard again when you've been working on a 60% for a week. Very weird.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Here is my newest keyboard, a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with blue switches. (sorry about the poor quality pic)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I've been using my Poker II at work (and school) all week and today I brought in my new XT Stealth and I have to say, it's hard getting used to a full size keyboard again when you've been working on a 60% for a week. Very weird.


Oh really?

See, I could never use a TKL at work, never mind a 60%.
I use the numpad way too much.
At home though I'm thinking more and more that I could get away with at least a TKL.


----------



## neo0031

Alright I think I am determined to do this given I can sell this thing.

How fast did the Clear CODEs sell out last time? I don't want to sell my only mechanical keyboard to miss out on perfection... (Email subscription notification at the ready, of course. But still, planning for April.)


----------



## Paradigm84

They might not be in stock for more than a day or two if there is a small batch.

I was considering a TKL MX Green version myself, but I'm not so sure now, maybe if they're still in stock in a few days I'll get one.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, they went quick, then when the few pre-ordered ones canceld, those went in a few hours.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They might not be in stock for more than a day or two if there is a small batch.
> 
> I was considering a TKL MX Green version myself, but I'm not so sure now, maybe if they're still in stock in a few days I'll get one.


I was also considering the Green (even if I have no eating money), but really wanting to stray away from a clicky for a do-it-all keyboard.

Any UK OCNers been hit by customs with packages from WASD? The price + shipping is perfectly reasonable, but if it's Parcelforce when it gets here, ridiculous custom handling charge will ensue...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I was also considering the Green (even if I have no eating money), but really wanting to stray away from a clicky for a do-it-all keyboard.
> 
> Any UK OCNers been hit by customs with packages from WASD? The price + shipping is perfectly reasonable, but if it's Parcelforce when it gets here, ridiculous custom handling charge will ensue...


I ordered some keycaps with another member a year or so ago from WASD and got hit by the 20% import tax.

AFAIK you'll be paying around £150 shipped including tax for the MX Green board, not sure if the MX Clear version will be substantially more.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I ordered some keycaps with another member a year or so ago from WASD and got hit by the 20% import tax.
> 
> AFAIK you'll be paying around £150 shipped including tax for the MX Green board, not sure if the MX Clear version will be substantially more.


I'm guessing the TKL would be less? Still, that would sting hard.....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm guessing the TKL would be less? Still, that would sting hard.....


That was the price for the TKL, the full size board would be more.


----------



## Jixr

i recall them both being the same price?


----------



## Paradigm84

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard.html


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i recall them both being the same price?


WASD's TKLs are now around $5 cheaper. Close enough that it doesn't really make a difference. A shame, because a large portion of the draw of a TKL (at least for me) is the lower price.


----------



## JayKthnx

tkl is $5 less than full-size


----------



## Chargeit

Was about to sing up, until I realized I was supposed to take a picture with my name visible... Oh well, I'll just post a pic anyway. I broke my camera a few weeks back, and this cellphone really sucks at taking pictures... The walls in my computer room don't help much.

**I shouldn't of increased the LED brightness.*



whole desk



And full room.










I'll take better pictures once I get a replacement camara... Those were the "_*BEST*_" pictures of the lot.


----------



## arvidab

Got a new mech today, a Cherry G80-11900LUMDE with MX Blacks. Definitely a very different experience to my Ducky with Clears, no doubt better than a rubber dome though. As it's a more compact keyboard it will work well in my garage-puter (when I finally decide to finish that).



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I think I am ready to sell my TK for a CODE. I wonder how much I can get for it, in the hated ISO layout... Or if anyone wants a TK at all.
> 
> April, can't wait. Not wanting to try a clicky switch yet.


Which switch is it? You're in UK?

Been looking at the Rapdifire TK version, I like the idea of a more compact keyboard but I still want my numpad. ISO layout is what I was brought up with, ANSI confuses me...








The CODE keyboard do look very sleek.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> tkl is $5 less than full-size


Only $5. Because I'm paying for 17 fewer switches, keycaps, and a smaller PBC? Okay.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Only $5. Because I'm paying for 17 fewer switches, keycaps, and a smaller PBC? Okay.


Just like their keycap packs, it is only 3 dollars more for a full set vs tkl set.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, sorry, i was refering to the clear switched versions, in regards to neo's wanting a clear board.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Only $5. Because I'm paying for 17 fewer switches, keycaps, and a smaller PBC? Okay.


*cough*SSK*cough*


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Only $5. Because I'm paying for 17 fewer switches, keycaps, and a smaller PBC? Okay.


they're clearly trying to give a hook-up to people wanting full-size decks.


----------



## Simca

One thing I dislike about my ducky is how much of a dust magnet it is compared to a membrane keyboard which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

WASD have put the V2 CODE TKL with MX Greens up by $20 since yesterday, naughty.









EDIT: The poll is up for the Jan '14 KOTM!

So many entries this month, took a while to set up the OP.









Do you think the new layout is better? Decided to put the mods in a list so you can easily see which boards have the most, useful for the enthusiasts that vote based upon the level of work that goes into the mod aswell as what it looks like.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like it, especially since those translucent keycaps don't show up too well in photos. That, and it gives me ideas for money-pits projects.


----------



## user18

wooo nobody's voting for mine









That's okay. I didn't vote for my own either.

I really like the new format Para, I'd love to see it stick around for future contests.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Here is my newest keyboard, a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with blue switches. (sorry about the poor quality pic)


That's a clean keyboard. Love the color combo.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's only the first day of the poll and there is a lot of competition this month.









Also, I can't remember, is the blue aluminium case the one from mechanicalkeyboards.com? It looks pretty amazing.









EDIT: Oh, and I can keep the new format if everyone likes it, I think it makes it easier to read.


----------



## JayKthnx

keep it. peer pressure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm loving the new format for the KOTM thread!


----------



## Jixr

I just entered for the lulz, I don't expect to win.


----------



## anubis1127

New format is nice @Paradigm84. Voted.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's only the first day of the poll and there is a lot of competition this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't remember, is the blue aluminium case the one from mechanicalkeyboards.com? It looks pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I can keep the new format if everyone likes it, I think it makes it easier to read.


Yeah, new format is awesome









It is the one from mechanicalkeyboards, I still don't think I will keep it in the long run. It's better than a stock case for sure but there are some cons to it, tiny tooling marks can be seen near the esc key if looked at under ~.5 foot in the right lighting, there is a lighter line that runs along the right side of the keyboard and the gap is pretty big between the top and bottom piece. Although when you take the price into account it is a great deal.

My dream TKL keyboard is probably the LZ-GH, I missed that since I wasn't into keyboards when that happened. Maybe they will do another run of a similar keyboard soon, but LZ seems to have skimped with shipping on their last keyboard, the LZ-FE, so far 4 people have had their keyboards show up damaged pretty bad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> New format is nice @Paradigm84
> . Voted.


Glad you like it, thanks for voting.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, new format is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the one from mechanicalkeyboards, I still don't think I will keep it in the long run. It's better than a stock case for sure but there are some cons to it, tiny tooling marks can be seen near the esc key if looked at under ~.5 foot in the right lighting, there is a lighter line that runs along the right side of the keyboard and the gap is pretty big between the top and bottom piece. Although when you take the price into account it is a great deal.
> 
> My dream TKL keyboard is probably the LZ-GH, I missed that since I wasn't into keyboards when that happened. Maybe they will do another run of a similar keyboard soon, but LZ seems to have skimped with shipping on their last keyboard, the LZ-FE, so far 4 people have had their keyboards show up damaged pretty bad.


I'd be pretty mad if a board like that turned up damaged.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Glad you like it, thanks for voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be pretty mad if a board like that turned up damaged.


Yep, the keyboard cost 560 to get into the us, insane. And it looks like the only 4 people who have had theirs show up so far, all are damaged, so there is very possibly even more that are damaged @[email protected]

It was supposed to be their flagship board, it was called the finale and each was numbered, they weighed like 10 pounds lol..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, the keyboard cost 560 to get into the us, insane. And it looks like the only 4 people who have had theirs show up so far, all are damaged, so there is very possibly even more that are damaged @[email protected]
> 
> It was supposed to be their flagship board, it was called the finale and each was numbered, they weighed like 10 pounds lol..


10lbs?! Did they make it out of cast iron or something?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 10lbs?! Did they make it out of cast iron or something?


Aluminum with a large part of the bottom being made of stainless steel. Looks like someones just showed up as I posed that, their box was destroyed as well but doesn't look like any damage


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Aluminum with a large part of the bottom being made of stainless steel. Looks like someones just showed up as I posed that, their box was destroyed as well but doesn't look like any damage


Sounds like it could give the Model F a run for it's money in a fight.









Also: http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/product/qwer8-switch-testing-kit/

Probably getting one.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just got a corsair k70 gunmetal grey with browns, and am loving it. Was previously using a $25 logitech g110 and the difference is more than I expected.

p.s. the title is funny - because saving money is boring. hahaha


----------



## NKrader

so stoked, picked up a code 87 yesterday with the cherry greens


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sounds like it could give the Model F a run for it's money in a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/product/qwer8-switch-testing-kit/
> 
> Probably getting one.


Lucky you, shipping is torture from there last time I checked.

I think this one is pretty cool too
http://www.mechkb.com/deck-cherry-sampler


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just got a corsair k70 gunmetal grey with browns, and am loving it. Was previously using a $25 logitech g110 and the difference is more than I expected.
> 
> p.s. the title is funny - because saving money is boring. hahaha


Let's face it, with all the money in the world but nothing to do with it is boring indeed. That's why I have a beef with big execs who earn big money but can't even be bothered with at least giving back his mom more money than just a peanut-ish sum


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lucky you, shipping is torture from there last time I checked.
> 
> I think this one is pretty cool too
> http://www.mechkb.com/deck-cherry-sampler


Wow I wish I didn't just purchase this one.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=571


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lucky you, shipping is torture from there last time I checked.
> 
> I think this one is pretty cool too
> http://www.mechkb.com/deck-cherry-sampler


They're sorting out distribution locations in LA and Hong Kong IIRC.

Also I didn't even know that switch tester existed, added to the Guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Wow I wish I didn't just purchase this one.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=571


Get one of all the samplers in the Guide.


----------



## Simca

Jixrs acrylic green is super interesting. I'll probably vote for that one but the blue keyboard is also very nice. Not sure about the escape key though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Jixrs acrylic green is super interesting. I'll probably vote for that one but the blue keyboard is also very nice. Not sure about the escape key though.


Zoidberg is upset


EDIT: Why is OCNs image upload such terrible quality?...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why is OCNs image upload such terrible quality?...


file compression, try using an online photo host and upload pics that way


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> file compression, try using an online photo host and upload pics that way


I try to but its just so much easier to upload straight to OCN, might need to change that soon I guess.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> file compression, try using an online photo host and upload pics that way


Dropbox works well too, I've found. However, I don't really tend to care much about image quality, so they could have the same issues that OCN has.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Get one of all the samplers in the Guide.


I would love to but if I keep spending money on samplers I won't be able to save up for another keyboard


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I try to but its just so much easier to upload straight to OCN, might need to change that soon I guess.


imgur.com!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> imgur.com!


That is what I use for geekhack uploading and mobile uploads when I have better wifi than cell service.









Plus I stare at imgur all day


----------



## aerial

Filco ninja mx blue, full size


----------



## Xaero252

Finally got around to this. I didn't sleeve them myself; too many years working on airplanes has led me to lose much of the dexterity required for fine work like soldering a mini-USB.




Excuse the cellphone pics.


----------



## Sempre

^ Really nice


----------



## Xaero252

EDIT: THIS POST WAS BROKEN.
Well, this is worrysome. I cleaned my Topre for those pictures last night... now my keyboard either works all except for the 3x1 and 3x2 clusters above the arrow keys or... NumLock is permanently illuminated and it doesn't function at all...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Xaero252 that is one absolutely sexy motherboard!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Xaero252 that is one absolutely sexy motherboard!


do you mean keyboard?









I do have to agree though, looks good!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> EDIT: THIS POST WAS BROKEN.
> Well, this is worrysome. I cleaned my Topre for those pictures last night... now my keyboard either works all except for the 3x1 and 3x2 clusters above the arrow keys or... NumLock is permanently illuminated and it doesn't function at all...


It could be one of the two things:

1. The min-b board is loose or going bad.
2. The cable has a short or broken connection.

I would say it would be one of the two because the 87u didn't come with a detachable cable and that would the first place I would check because it was modified.


----------



## HPE1000

Take the keyboard out of the digilog case, it might be shorting out on the case. This can happen with aluminum cases, you will need to find where it is shorting on and put electrical tape on it or something.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> do you mean keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to agree though, looks good!


I blame the fact I've been doing dishes and cleaning too darn much, all while doing research on parts for my next build!







Yes, I totally meant keyboard.


----------



## Xaero252

I think I've figured out the culprit - looks like the PCB got a little moisture when I cleaned it. I'm afraid to take the dome sheet and springs off for fear of losing a spring or NEVER being able to get it to line up again =\ I'm just gonna let it set for a day or two and then put it back together. At any rate, the cables look great - and the keyboard looks awesome too =\ I'm on my backup board for now, but i already miss typing on that thing...


----------



## HPE1000

^ Jeez, how did you clean it? @[email protected] Keyboards aren't dishwasher safe ya know?

SO, this is going to be funny and painful, I bought 8(?) keyboards last year, 7 of which were in a 5 month span at the end of the year. I am going to hold myself to only buying *1*, that is right, *1* keyboard this year. Maybe 2, 1 counting as an emergency purchase, like the kishsaver was, where there is no real chance of getting another again but I will force myself to not do that.

I think it is going to be a TKL board similar to what I have right now, my dream is that team redline releases another keyboard like the LZ-F/S/GH and then I will have to get it reanodized most likely because I want it to be a glossy electric blue. I want it to be as close as I can get to the look of a NOS can. Then get white keycaps with orange modifiers.
















That is the dream I am going to chase this year in hopes of keeping me from buying a ton of keyboards again. It's not like all the other keyboards I got was a bad idea though, because I have learned what exactly I like.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a clean keyboard. Love the color combo.


Thanks, the first thing i did was take it apart and paint it when i got it.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Jeez, how did you clean it? @[email protected] Keyboards aren't dishwasher safe ya know?


Same way I always have - with an alcohol based cleaner; however apparently they have changed their mixture and therefore I'll be switching to pure alcohol from now on. I remove all the keycaps, clean them separately with oxyclean in a bowl and then allow them to air dry completely after a thorough rinse. It keeps them looking mostly new (barring keys like the spacebar and my WASD cluster which get polished from use) Then I vacuum the dust and debris from between the stems and do detailed cleaning with a dampened cloth and the cleaner. Hasn't ever failed my keyboard coming out like new again - but I noticed this time it left residue behind, and it didn't evaporate the way it always has before. Same brand I've always used... but it's apparently changed...

I've been cleaning keyboards that way since... I dunno, 2004? No problems until now lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Same way I always have - with an alcohol based cleaner; however apparently they have changed their mixture and therefore I'll be switching to pure alcohol from now on. I remove all the keycaps, clean them separately with oxyclean in a bowl and then allow them to air dry completely after a thorough rinse. It keeps them looking mostly new (barring keys like the spacebar and my WASD cluster which get polished from use) Then I vacuum the dust and debris from between the stems and do detailed cleaning with a dampened cloth and the cleaner. Hasn't ever failed my keyboard coming out like new again - but I noticed this time it left residue behind, and it didn't evaporate the way it always has before. Same brand I've always used... but it's apparently changed...
> 
> I've been cleaning keyboards that way since... I dunno, 2004? No problems until now lol.


That sucks, I have been using rubbing alcohol to clean pcbs and it scares me since it isn't 100%. I am going to get some 100% alcohol for cleaning from now on, the stuff I use right now leaves the boards foggy as well and it takes awhile to rub that off.


----------



## Angrychair

I installed Maxkeyboards O-rings on my K70 today, and took a few glamour shots of the Alps TK. It clicks and clacks nice.


----------



## HPE1000

How do you like the orings? Also, are the keycaps on the alps numpad doubleshot or dyesub or something else?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Do the o rings on that k70 affect the quality of light that goes through the letters atop the keys? I read some review on them stating that this may be an issue when using o rings on a backlit keyboard


----------



## Angrychair

I'm liking the shorter key travel. I didn't think I would feel the difference in .4mm but it is noticeable. It clacks less too which is both a pro and con. Man I want a board with MX blues too.

As for the Alps keypad, it has a patent date on the bottom that says 97, 98 so that dates it somewhat. And the key cap Idk I can't get them off.


----------



## Angrychair

Umm I think it may have made a tiny difference on the low and medium settings but bits only # characters on the number keys. I'm going to get a blank keyset soon anywat so idgaf


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Do the o rings on that k70 affect the quality of light that goes through the letters atop the keys? I read some review on them stating that this may be an issue when using o rings on a backlit keyboard


I have o-rings installed on my ds3, and they do not effect lighting intensity. also, I believe the razer bwu comes with o-rings on the arrow cluster stock, further showing they don't effect backlit keys.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I have o-rings installed on my ds3, and they do not effect lighting intensity. also, I believe the razer bwu comes with o-rings on the arrow cluster stock, further showing they don't effect backlit keys.


Logitech G710+


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Jeez, how did you clean it? @[email protected] Keyboards aren't dishwasher safe ya know?
> 
> SO, this is going to be funny and painful, I bought 8(?) keyboards last year, 7 of which were in a 5 month span at the end of the year. I am going to hold myself to only buying *1*, that is right, *1* keyboard this year. Maybe 2, 1 counting as an emergency purchase, like the kishsaver was, where there is no real chance of getting another again but I will force myself to not do that.
> 
> I think it is going to be a TKL board similar to what I have right now, my dream is that team redline releases another keyboard like the LZ-F/S/GH and then I will have to get it reanodized most likely because I want it to be a glossy electric blue. I want it to be as close as I can get to the look of a NOS can. Then get white keycaps with orange modifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the dream I am going to chase this year in hopes of keeping me from buying a ton of keyboards again. It's not like all the other keyboards I got was a bad idea though, because I have learned what exactly I like.


$5 says I end up adding at least 3 boards to your entry in the membership this year.


----------



## pez

The only key affected by the o-rings on my BWU 2013 is the windows key. It's the only key where the portion that is transparent is in the center. Even then, it can be seen, but it's slightly dimmer.


----------



## Xaero252

DEAR GOD. THAT WAS QUITE POSSIBLY THE MOST UNNERVING TEDIOUS THING I'VE EVER DONE.

But, MISSION COMPLETE. The keyboard still wasn't working properly today which is approx. 36 hours after the fact; plenty of time for even trapped moisture to be purged. I completely stripped my Topre down to the bare PCB (which, btw is very sexy - if I wasn't so focused I would have taken pictures.) Including removing the entire rubber sheet - and learned a lot more about the keyboard in the process. Pretty much - if you take the time to put the springs into the rubber cups to where they are more or less level - the keyboard goes back together without a hitch. Best way to do it would be to set the metal frame on four or more same-height objects so the plungers don't depress, set the rubber sheet inside the plunger frames and then proceed the horrendously tedious task of positioning the springs. Don't let the springs touch eachother. At all. You won't have fun with it.

That said, when I got it all stripped down - sure enough. White line of gooey residue across the traces leading to the problem area of the board. Gave everything a good wipe down with some 99% isopropyl, and BOOM IT WORKS.

Lesson learned. Not letting anything that isn't certified non conductive touch this keyboard ever again.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> $5 says I end up adding at least 3 boards to your entry in the membership this year.


You and I and I guess everybody else need to PM him every single deal we see. Hey HPE, which switches and/or form-factors do you not have? Do you wanna try out 40%? You don't have that do you? Seems like a fun thing to have...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You and I and I guess everybody else need to PM him every single deal we see. Hey HPE, which switches and/or form-factors do you not have? Do you wanna try out 40%? You don't have that do you? Seems like a fun thing to have...


I actually realized I forgot about that right after I posted, that is going to be my emergency board


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Jeez, how did you clean it? @[email protected] Keyboards aren't dishwasher safe ya know?
> 
> SO, this is going to be funny and painful, I bought 8(?) keyboards last year, 7 of which were in a 5 month span at the end of the year. I am going to hold myself to only buying *1*, that is right, *1* keyboard this year. Maybe 2, 1 counting as an *emergency purchase*, like the kishsaver was, where there is no real chance of getting another again but I will force myself to not do that.
> 
> I think it is going to be a TKL board similar to what I have right now, my dream is that team redline releases another keyboard like the LZ-F/S/GH and then I will have to get it reanodized most likely because I want it to be a glossy electric blue. I want it to be as close as I can get to the look of a NOS can. Then get white keycaps with orange modifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the dream I am going to chase this year in hopes of keeping me from buying a ton of keyboards again. It's not like all the other keyboards I got was a bad idea though, because I have learned what exactly I like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I actually realized I forgot about that right after I posted, that is going to be my *emergency board*


Ah, I get it now. Purchase a keyboard and count is as just the one, everything else is an emergency board.







1 + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard + emergency keyboard = Just one keyboard







+ CM Novatouch ( emergency keyboard )


----------



## user18

Holy...

40%?

That seems too small to be useful.

E: HPE, just buy all the boards you want. Only catch is you can't tell us about them until 2015









Personally, I have stuff in mind that I'm looking for, and I still debate every purchase before I make it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You and I and I guess everybody else need to PM him every single deal we see. Hey HPE, which switches and/or form-factors do you not have? Do you wanna try out 40%? You don't have that do you? Seems like a fun thing to have...


Every deal you might have seen he probably seen it earlier ... and cheaper


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Dave, stop being no fun.







Peer pressure. If we can all convince him that he doesn't _need_ this month's rent, or he doesn't _need_ to eat, because look at all the keybaords he can buy instead!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Holy...
> 
> 40%?
> 
> That seems too small to be useful.


Maybe, but I still want it. I was going to do beta testing on it but I would have had to build my own case or wait on someone else to build a case for me before I could use it so I didn't bother.

PS Don't bother showing me deals unless they are aluminum keyboards, your plastic keyboards aren't effective on me. muahaha


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Dave, stop being no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peer pressure. If we can all convince him that he doesn't _need_ this month's rent, or he doesn't _need_ to eat, because look at all the keybaords he can buy instead!


I was just kidding. He doesn't like plastic keyboards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe, but I still want it. I was going to do beta testing on it but I would have had to build my own case or wait on someone else to build a case for me before I could use it so I didn't bother.
> 
> PS Don't bother showing me deals unless they are aluminum keyboards, your plastic keyboards aren't effective on me. muahaha


Carbon fiber keyboards would be stupidly expensive but at least they will cost much less than some of the aluminum keyboards out there (Go figure, it's ridiculous)
At least carbon fiber keyboards will be stupidly cool and actually made of carbon fiber not some vinyl.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm not silly enough to say I only want one keyboard this year... I'm looking at around 3-4 minimum >.>;;; But that's because I need one for use with Traktor over by my turntables, one for the HTPC, and I want to get one of the green and one of the clear Code keyboards... Plus the spouse is thinking about a different keyboard too....


----------



## DaveLT

I would love to use a mech for my HTPC but I'm not the one using it and it's a mile away from my couch so I'm dropping that


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I would love to use a mech for my HTPC but I'm not the one using it and it's a mile away from my couch so I'm dropping that


Dat spacebar tho


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That thing is so ugly... What's it called I want one!


----------



## HPE1000

filco minila air


----------



## JayKthnx

MiniLa Air


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dat spacebar tho


The proportions are just off man. I would convert a Model M SSK to wireless just for the sake of it


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should do it. Wireless Model M conversion kits would sell like hotcakes in the keyboard world. So you'll get 100 sales. Tops.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You should do it. Wireless Model M conversion kits would sell like hotcakes in the keyboard.


I'll cross the bridge when I get there. I would make Model M Wireless conversion kits but I'll have to sort out shipping.


----------



## skupples

So what's the going opinion on using keyboard cable extensions?

See, I want to keep my tower off the floor, I also want the windowed panel facing out. this means that the I/O is a good 5-6 feet away from where my keyboard will be. The only way to make this happen (w.o a maze of crossing wires) is to get USB extensions.


----------



## JayKthnx

if your keyboard is backlit, I would suggest you just get a lengthy single cable versus an extension. the added connection point of an extension adds just enough resistance to the circuit that the led's end up starved for current and don't operate correctly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> if your keyboard is backlit, I would suggest you just get a lengthy single cable versus an extension. the added connection point of an extension adds just enough resistance to the circuit that the led's end up starved for current and don't operate correctly.


well, this one isn't back lit.. & doesn't have a swap-able plug, so I would have to open her up, which isn't too big of an issue. The main thing I was worried about is added latency or something.

thx for response,

+1/.


----------



## DaveLT

I have used high current draw backlit keyboards with 2m extensions before (along with the 1m cable it comes with) and it's fine


----------



## Angrychair

I think my next keyboard will be a ducky shine 3 TKL with blue switches and backlights. But I've been dreaming of building an ergodox, but I'd definitely have to invest in a real soldering rig.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I think my next keyboard will be a ducky shine 3 TKL with blue switches and backlights. But I've been dreaming of building an ergodox, but I'd definitely have to invest in a real soldering rig.


There's a ton of cheap assembly services out there.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> There's a ton of cheap assembly services out there.


kmiller on GH does the assembly works for free for example


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> kmiller on GH does the assembly works for free for example


He's not taking ErgoDox builds because of the recent massdrop buy, but I hear czarek does solid assembly for 25 euro.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dat spacebar tho


Speaking of that keyboard - has anyone modded it to use a LiPo/Li-ion and have a charge port? I'd rather not bother with swapping batteries, and LiPo/LiI-Ion batteries last much longer... I know there's that other keyboard but it screams MAC way too loudly and that bugs me, plus this one is so cute... though keycap options are limited (would probably do the home-row or the primary typing cluster and leave the rest bone stock, anyway though. I'd like it for my HTPC...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Speaking of that keyboard - has anyone modded it to use a LiPo/Li-ion and have a charge port? I'd rather not bother with swapping batteries, and LiPo/LiI-Ion batteries last much longer... I know there's that other keyboard but it screams MAC way too loudly and that bugs me, plus this one is so cute... though keycap options are limited (would probably do the home-row or the primary typing cluster and leave the rest bone stock, anyway though. I'd like it for my HTPC...


It's possible for someone like me. Put Li-Ion batteries the size of existing batteries and then hack the circuit to include a boost/buck converter


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's possible for someone like me. Put Li-Ion batteries the size of existing batteries and then hack the circuit to include a boost/buck converter


I'm pretty sure I can steal the guts out of a 5v external charge pack meant for a cellphone, and then mount the mini-USB somewhere for charging. should be simple enough. Dunno why I didn't think of it earlier. I would just have to add diodes correct?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

In theory a Li-ion battery pack should work, but keep in mind that lithium cells are ~3.6-3.7V while standard alkaline cells are 1.5V. Overvolting it shouldn't kill it, but I don't think it would be a great idea. You'll want them in parallel and a resistor wouldn't be bad either if my limited knowledge of EE is correct.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can steal the guts out of a 5v external charge pack meant for a cellphone, and then mount the mini-USB somewhere for charging. should be simple enough. Dunno why I didn't think of it earlier. I would just have to add diodes correct?


Technically yeah just add a diode. Charging it is tricky though, especially if it's Li-Ion, you need a dedicated charging circuitry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> In theory a Li-ion battery pack should work, but keep in mind that lithium cells are ~3.6-3.7V while standard alkaline cells are 1.5V. Overvolting it shouldn't kill it, but I don't think it would be a great idea. You'll want them in parallel and a resistor wouldn't be bad either if my limited knowledge of EE is correct.


If the keyboard uses 2 1.5V (Which they should) they have a voltage range. Lithium cells range from 4.2V when full to about 3.7V nominal. 3.2V is probably = dead


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Technically yeah just add a diode. Charging it is tricky though, especially if it's Li-Ion, you need a dedicated charging circuitry.
> If the keyboard uses 2 1.5V (Which they should) they have a voltage range. Lithium cells range from 4.2V when full to about 3.7V nominal. 3.2V is probably = dead


Yeah. A single diode should drop the top voltage of the lithium cell down into the acceptable range for the keyboard - though reading into it I'm gonna grab a 2.85v vreg and the necessary capacitors to handle a battery with it, and wire that up for the voltage drop. I'm gonna grab one of these style battery packs with a built in charger to use that for the charging circuitry:
http://www.amazon.com/10000mAh-Smartphones-USB-charged-Adapters--Lightning/dp/B009USAJCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391437982&sr=8-2&keywords=external+battery+cell+phone

That way I don't have to mess with all that garbage. Just mount the charging port somewhere convenient on the board, and call it done.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Yeah. A single diode should drop the top voltage of the lithium cell down into the acceptable range for the keyboard - though reading into it I'm gonna grab a 2.85v vreg and the necessary capacitors to handle a battery with it, and wire that up for the voltage drop. I'm gonna grab one of these style battery packs with a built in charger to use that for the charging circuitry:
> http://www.amazon.com/10000mAh-Smartphones-USB-charged-Adapters--Lightning/dp/B009USAJCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391437982&sr=8-2&keywords=external+battery+cell+phone
> 
> That way I don't have to mess with all that garbage. Just mount the charging port somewhere convenient on the board, and call it done.


Just a slight warning. Can you give me the part number if the vreg you're choosing? I'll select what diode you need. Because dependent on what vReg you are using you won't need a diode. Many have enough dropout voltage to not necessitate a diode ... Oh wait. Vregs are better.
Ah good idea to use that for the charging circuitry


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Finally got around to this. I didn't sleeve them myself; too many years working on airplanes has led me to lose much of the dexterity required for fine work like soldering a mini-USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the cellphone pics.


Looks great, wanted to say this Saturday, but was busy doing..things.

I'm scared to ask how much that cable cost you because I'm sure it was over 15-25 dollars.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Filco ninja mx blue, full size
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey I have the *exact* same board! Full size, Filco MJ2 Ninja with MX Blues.
/fistbump








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Speaking of that keyboard - has anyone modded it to use a LiPo/Li-ion and have a charge port? I'd rather not bother with swapping batteries, and LiPo/LiI-Ion batteries last much longer... I know there's that other keyboard but it screams MAC way too loudly and that bugs me, plus this one is so cute... though keycap options are limited (would probably do the home-row or the primary typing cluster and leave the rest bone stock, anyway though. I'd like it for my HTPC...


Hmm, since it's mechanical it might be a lot more, but I use a wireless Logitech pleb keyboard at work, and the 2 AA's it takes have lasted a year so far--and it's only down 1 bar out of 3.
I also leave it on 24/7 and use it heavily for 40 hours a week, and it has a small monochrome LCD screen.

So it might not be worth the effort to swap to LiPo/Li-ion unless mech keyboards draw significantly more power (which may be the case, I have no idea). Or for the e-peen









Oh, and HPE--how can a keyboard ever be "an emergency"?








I mean, it could be the case if you only had one keyboard and it died, but we know that's not the case









That being said...get the 40%! You know you wanna.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

HAI BONZAI!

I doubt a mechanical keyboard uses any more power. Things like LEDs and built-in screens will. They all operate off the same principles: a key is pressed, a circuit completed, and a signal sent. The only difference is how the circuit is completed.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Having started typing some....................hang on its 32 years ago!!!!!... ok 32 years ago, I am in love with Cherry Browns.
> 
> For all their prevalence, well from q2 onwards last year anyway, they are fast becoming the switch of choice for many manufacturers and not without good reason, they are very well balanced for all tasks, as I sit here at work with my 'preferred for feeling because it's like typing on sugarcubes' keycaps on cherry blacks, I kind of wish this were a cherry brown keyboard. Sales will have shown a preference for browns, back in the first half of 2013 I saw so many forums requesting 'rare'browns, and they are delivered in large quantities now.
> 
> Oh and as far as being a pansy, I do not miss typing on mechanical typewriters, where hammer level fingertips were definitely a requirement.
> 
> anyway I thought I would ramble on a little before delving into the wonders of weekly reporting.
> cheers!
> BakerMan


One of my co-workers across the great cube wall occasionally uses a typewriter, I guess for specific legal documents, but man. Hammer to a nail head, CLACK CHING CLACK CHING CLACK CHING.

No thanks!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> One of my co-workers across the great cube wall occasionally uses a typewriter, I guess for specific legal documents, but man. Hammer to a nail head, CLACK CHING CLACK CHING CLACK CHING.
> 
> No thanks!


No legal document requires a typewriter.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No legal document requires a typewriter.


Not required no, but maybe they are going for a specific format that our crappy printers can't manage.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not required no, but maybe they are going for a specific format that our crappy printers can't manage.


Nope, all of that can be accomplished on a typical computer.


----------



## anubis1127

They are probably just too lazy to figure out how to do it correctly on a PC.


----------



## JayKthnx

possibly using it to fill out certain fields on pre-printed documents


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> possibly using it to fill out certain fields on pre-printed documents


Almost all necessary legal documents of that nature are available for download and can be done on PC.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nope, all of that can be accomplished on a typical computer.


Lol again







crappy printers.


----------



## Jixr

Rando, did OCN change the subscription thing? I used to click on the thread and it would take me to the last post I read, now it just takes me to the first page?

And also, as much as people clean their keyboards, do you guys clean your mice as well?

Really thinking about taking mine apart to clean it out.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Almost all necessary legal documents of that nature are available for download and can be done on PC.


while this is true, why search for the document online when you can simply make 60 photocopies of a blank one that's already been printed out and fill it out via typewriter? nobody likes to find things for themselves anymore, even if the effort improves their lives overall.

I clean down my mouse about once a month or so. I clean my decks out maybe 2-5 times a year tbh. I'm pretty good about keeping them away from food and such though.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> while this is true, why search for the document online when you can simply make 60 photocopies of a blank one that's already been printed out and fill it out via typewriter? nobody likes to find things for themselves anymore, even if the effort improves their lives overall.
> 
> I clean down my mouse about once a month or so. I clean my decks out maybe 2-5 times a year tbh. I'm pretty good about keeping them away from food and such though.


It would be funny if he was from germany
"NEIN! It will easier to use ze Schreibmaschine to write everyzing"


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Almost all necessary legal documents of that nature are available for download and can be done on PC.


Don't forget ageing management refusing to even try to figure out things like digital signatures








Many older firms will still employ old techniques especially if they think it is more secure and cheaper.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No legal document requires a typewriter.


^This.

He probably just wants a reason to use his typewriter








It could also be something that uses carbon copies and they don't want to get a proper printer for it.

Carbon copies have been pretty much phased out and there are alternate methods nowadays, but some places still use them.
We use carbon copies daily for example, but we have an old serial printer for it; It's a noisy Son of a Bishop.

And hello Unicorn


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It would be funny if he was from germany
> "NEIN! It will easier to use ze Schreibmaschine to write everyzing"


People with stereotypical German accents doing everyday things make _everything_ funny.

Relevant.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with stereotypical German accents doing everyday things make _everything_ funny.
> 
> Relevant.


It's good they know their average customer is going to use an ipad with it, all the predone typewriters they sell have ipad stands -______-

http://www.usbtypewriter.com/collections/typewriters


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's good they know their average customer is going to use an ipad with it, all the predone typewriters they sell have ipad stands -______-
> 
> http://www.usbtypewriter.com/collections/typewriters


Holy crap
now I really want one...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> while this is true, why search for the document online when you can simply make 60 photocopies of a blank one that's already been printed out and fill it out via typewriter? nobody likes to find things for themselves anymore, even if the effort improves their lives overall.
> 
> I clean down my mouse about once a month or so. I clean my decks out maybe 2-5 times a year tbh. I'm pretty good about keeping them away from food and such though.


1) If legal documents are being used, they're probably often used, meaning the material is easy to find and or is already saved on the PC.

2) If a person is working on legal documents, there's a strong probability the person working on it is legal experienced meaning they know where to look/how to look for it.

3)Typing out, without errors, 60 photocopies would take much longer on a typewriter than PC.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with stereotypical German accents doing everyday things make _everything_ funny.
> 
> Relevant.






1:42


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 1) If legal documents are being used, they're probably often used, meaning the material is easy to find and or is already saved on the PC.
> 2) If a person is working on legal documents, there's a strong probability the person working on it is legal experienced meaning they know where to look/how to look for it.
> 3)Typing out, without errors, 60 photocopies would take much longer on a typewriter than PC.


there are quite a few forms used in my line of work that many of the users have no idea where to find them online, even though they are readily available to print out with little to no searching.
I did not mean to imply they were legal documents at all. I'm saying they're just simply pre-made forms that have always been photocopied and filled out with a typewriter. some people simply don't care for change.

does anybody here have a .dwg for a universal tkl switch plate? even a .dwg of a qfr switch plate would work.


----------



## anubis1127

@JayKthnx Go to sleep!


----------



## JayKthnx

BUT THE UPDATES WON'T STOP!!!
damn windows and damn amd. wouldn't have to deal with these terrible windows updates if amd would make opencl drivers that were worth a damn. could still be chugging away on mint right now if they did.

on the plus side, I've found that my ergodox works fine on my nexus 7 via otg while waiting for these updates, in case anyone was wondering. also works fine on the nexus 5, which I tested on my buddies' handset earlier tonight.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol. Yeah the AMD linux drivers are terrible. I don't care what any of the AMD fanboys tell me.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with stereotypical German accents doing everyday things make _everything_ funny.
> 
> Relevant.


The ultimate hipster accessory









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:42


Speaking of which, anyone see the new Top Gear last night?
To be honest I was a little disappointed, was a little *too* cheesy, which is saying something for Top Gear









Still glad they're back though


----------



## Jixr

Tonight... Richard wears a hat, James wears a hat, and I wear a hat.
( my fav intro so far )

I'll be watching it soon, i'm currently re-watching all the episodes on netflix.

Also, I have a plan to try a mod to my poker to make it more ipad friendly, basically, I need to stuff an un-powered USB hub in the case. ( due to weird ipad power draw problems )

its something i'm going to look into today.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Tonight... Richard wears a hat, James wears a hat, and I wear a hat.
> ( my fav intro so far )
> 
> I'll be watching it soon, i'm currently re-watching all the episodes on netflix.
> 
> Also, I have a plan to try a mod to my poker to make it more ipad friendly, basically, I need to stuff an un-powered USB hub in the case. ( due to weird ipad power draw problems )
> 
> its something i'm going to look into today.


Bad news, they recently (as in a week or so ago) removed seasons 2-16 or so of Top Gear from Netflix.
I was really p'd off, because I was on season 3 of my re-watch of show.

Google "Top Gear Online" and one of the top results that has .lt in it has all of the episodes though.


----------



## Jixr

I've been watching them, ( a few episodes last night )

I'm in the US though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've been watching them, ( a few episodes last night )
> 
> I'm in the US though.


I know, I switch between U.S. and Canadian Netflix.
The U.S. was the one that had them removed.

In Canada they never had the early seasons.


----------



## Jixr

Must be a regional thing or something, I can watch them just fine.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 1) If legal documents are being used, they're probably often used, meaning the material is easy to find and or is already saved on the PC.
> 2) If a person is working on legal documents, there's a strong probability the person working on it is legal experienced meaning they know where to look/how to look for it.
> 3)Typing out, without errors, 60 photocopies would take much longer on a typewriter than PC.


ocean bill of ladings are still done on carbon paper.
Original copies per FMC regulations need to be typed out.
I use an IBM/Lexmark typewriter at work for this purpose.

IATA regulation regarding Air Waybills are the same, I still have a dot matrix printer to print out air waybill, and use the Lexmark for corrections.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The ultimate hipster accessory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone see the new Top Gear last night?
> To be honest I was a little disappointed, was a little *too* cheesy, which is saying something for Top Gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still glad they're back though


It's extremely hilarious. Cheesy but hilarious. Good old TG is back!


----------



## TheReciever

Been meaning to post here for a while, but got a couple of keyboards in my arsenal...



It was love at first sight <3



This last one is a bit of a mess, it has caps from the original, K90, and now another aftermarket kit for the white keys.

Got to admit though, really taking a liking to the leopold keyboard, its my first pricey keyboard so its nice to feel the quality in it. though I did grab it while I was in Korea for about 90 USD


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Traded in the type-s for a normal black (no print).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'm more interested in the gun blueprints than the keyboard (but minimalist 60% is kind of adorable) what is it and/or where did you find it?


----------



## HPE1000

http://www.tekmat.com/index.php/rifle-mats.html


----------



## HPE1000

Also, what are your thoughts on silenced vs non silenced HHKB?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That's possibly worth the money. Does it work well as a mouse pad? I need one of those and those mats are classy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Traded in the type-s for a normal black (no print).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haven't seen you in a while.









Nice board.


----------



## VesperSAINT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Traded in the type-s for a normal black (no print).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome, and definitely sounds better than the Type-S. I don't blame you for trading it


----------



## Jixr

i'm really thinking about wiring in a usb hub pcb into my poker 2 due to the power draw of the poker and the ipad, the only way to get a poker or other heavy drawing usb item into an ipad is to daisy chain it through a usb hub.

reason being It more compact for plugging it into an ipad ( most of the time I use my poker its on the ipad )

Con being it would make my poker not have a removable cable any more.

Hm...


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Just a slight warning. Can you give me the part number if the vreg you're choosing? I'll select what diode you need. Because dependent on what vReg you are using you won't need a diode. Many have enough dropout voltage to not necessitate a diode ... Oh wait. Vregs are better.
> Ah good idea to use that for the charging circuitry


I'm now looking at this vreg as it seems to fit the bill perfectly:
MCP1827S-3002E/AB
Datasheet:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/22001b.pdf
Provides 3.0v, LDO voltage makes it a good candidate for coupling with a battery. Not sure if I should or if I need caps to go with it since it'll be powered by a battery pack...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I'm now looking at this vreg as it seems to fit the bill perfectly:
> MCP1827S-3002E/AB
> Datasheet:
> http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/22001b.pdf
> Provides 3.0v, LDO voltage makes it a good candidate for coupling with a battery. Not sure if I should or if I need caps to go with it since it'll be powered by a battery pack...


Include 2 small caps 4.7uF and a 1uF just for good measure. Can solve oscillation problems in all LDO Vregs as the output will most likely oscillate even if powered by a battery pack.

Just remember to pick the 3V version or else you'll see fantastic sparks


----------



## Angrychair

I bought a tekmat for my 1911 four years ago. Its nice.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I bought a tekmat for my *1911* 103 years ago. Its nice.


Correction


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I know, I switch between U.S. and Canadian Netflix.
> The U.S. was the one that had them removed.
> 
> In Canada they never had the early seasons.


Just looked it up. I still see seasons 2-19 on US Netflix. No Hammond crash episode, of course.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Correction


Colt M1911? One of the most influential handgun designs in history? It is clear you are not 'Murican.









So I noticed after typing words on my Blacks for long enough that I'm starting to make mistakes more on my Blues. I think I've become accustomed to higher force and am pressing too hard and not precisely enough to take advantage of the Blues' tactility well. Anybody else do this?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'm more interested in the gun blueprints than the keyboard (but minimalist 60% is kind of adorable) what is it and/or where did you find it?


I got it off of Amazon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on silenced vs non silenced HHKB?


I like the feel of the non-silenced more. It could be a psychosomatic effect of the changed sound, but the non-silenced feels a bit more tactile (which could also be due to it being new and not broken in).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That's possibly worth the money. Does it work well as a mouse pad? I need one of those and those mats are classy.


It's awesome. Tracking is on par with my two other cloth mats (razer goliathus and Xtrac Ripper XXL). It really is just a gigantic cloth mouse pad with an exploded firearm diagram.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Colt M1911? One of the most influential handgun designs in history? It is clear you are not 'Murican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I noticed after typing words on my Blacks for long enough that I'm starting to make mistakes more on my Blues. I think I've become accustomed to higher force and am pressing too hard and not precisely enough to take advantage of the Blues' tactility well. Anybody else do this?


It's a joke really.
I can't move away from my clickclacks so


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Anybody else do this?


Yup, Going from my usual blacks to my reds, i miss type all the time, but blacks to my greens are just fine, due to the click, the greens actually feel heavier than the blacks.


----------



## Angrychair

Are Ducky Zero's good? Like I might buy one today locally to curb my blue crave

http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/ZERO_DK2108S.html


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just looked it up. I still see seasons 2-19 on US Netflix. No Hammond crash episode, of course.


Interesting...maybe they brought it back?

http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/omg-netflix-removed-seasons-2-14-of-top-gear-1499570833

I'm not imagining it, it did happen as I wasn't able to go back on and watch episodes when I tried.
I'll have to try again when I get home tonight and see.


----------



## HPE1000

I have been giving it some thought and whatever board I end up with, I am not going to re anodize it, I would prefer to powder coat it. Partly because it would be locally at a shop, and because I can get the finish I am hoping for.

This is kind of what I am going for, I would want it a bit darker but I want it to be just like this.


I would then put some dolch keycaps on it. I am thinking 65g blues or greens for the switches.

I am going to take my time and see what board I want to do this to, I am still leaning towards an LZ-GH but I am going to wait a bit to see.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Are Ducky Zero's good? Like I might buy one today locally to curb my blue crave
> 
> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/ZERO_DK2108S.html


Yes, it's a nice keyboard


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been giving it some thought and whatever board I end up with, I am not going to re anodize it, I would prefer to powder coat it. Partly because it would be locally at a shop, and because I can get the finish I am hoping for.
> 
> This is kind of what I am going for, I would want it a bit darker but I want it to be just like this.
> 
> *I would then put some dolch keycaps on it*. I am thinking 65g blues or greens for the switches.
> 
> I am going to take my time and see what board I want to do this to, I am still leaning towards an LZ-GH but I am going to wait a bit to see.


I'm hunting for dolch as well, but not sure where I can get one








the Korean GB doesn't really interest me since it's pretty expensive for only a TKL set


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I'm hunting for dolch as well, but not sure where I can get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Korean GB doesn't really interest me since it's pretty expensive for only a TKL set


I know, I was all excited until I saw the price.

I think originative is going to order more sometime soon. I am just going to buy them, even if the project doesn't pan out or they don't match it well I can always sell it and break even or make a profit if I am evil









Luckily I am in no rush so even if it takes 5+ months for that to happen I am okay.

My super duper mystery brobot should get here tomorrow, still waiting on sprits keyboard though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My super duper mystery brobot should get here tomorrow, still waiting on sprits keyboard though


Pics of the BroBot are required!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pics of the BroBot are required!


Of course, now I just need to convince bro that I deserve dibs on an aluminum brobot when he sells those


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been giving it some thought and whatever board I end up with, I am not going to re anodize it, I would prefer to powder coat it. Partly because it would be locally at a shop, and because I can get the finish I am hoping for.
> 
> This is kind of what I am going for, I would want it a bit darker but I want it to be just like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would then put some dolch keycaps on it. I am thinking 65g blues or greens for the switches.
> 
> I am going to take my time and see what board I want to do this to, I am still leaning towards an LZ-GH but I am going to wait a bit to see.


Just remember than powder coating adds millimeters while anodizing only adds microns/mils to the thickness. So if tolerances are tight, powder coating may make it so that things no longer fit together properly. I know with some of the wood cases I've done, a millimeter or two on the inside edges means the difference between the PCB and plate fitting into the case and one or both not fitting in the case.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Of course, now I just need to convince bro that I deserve dibs on *two* aluminum brobot*s* when he sells those, *then I can sell one to Paradigm*


Fixed.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, I was all excited until I saw the price.
> 
> I think originative is going to order more sometime soon. I am just going to buy them, even if the project doesn't pan out or they don't match it well I can always sell it and break even or make a profit if I am evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I am in no rush so even if it takes 5+ months for that to happen I am okay.
> 
> My super duper mystery brobot should get here tomorrow, still waiting on sprits keyboard though


My KPAD would be here by this weekend too, so excited!
but I've a couple stuff which I think are loss during the shipping, which are brobot v1 to match my retro set and a couple of exclusive binge stuff







very sad....

I think Sprits is on heavy load due to order flood, my springs also has not been shipped out

you have any idea where I can get alps keyset other than harvesting? I've a monterey alps keyboard in hand but it's ISO layout
and I'm bored since I've finished my PC Log, was thinking to get a duckmini v2 and use the monterey alps for it
it's a heaven to type on compare to stock blues


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My KPAD would be here by this weekend too, so excited!
> but I've a couple stuff which I think are loss during the shipping, which are brobot v1 to match my retro set and a couple of exclusive binge stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very sad....
> 
> I think Sprits is on heavy load due to order flood, my springs also has not been shipped out
> 
> you have any idea where I can get alps keyset other than harvesting? I've a monterey alps keyboard in hand but it's ISO layout
> and I'm bored since I've finished my PC Log, was thinking to get a duckmini v2 and use the monterey alps for it
> it's a heaven to type on compare to stock blues


Remember, it's Chinese New Year. The post has been closed for a while for that.

Are you asking about the caps or the switches? The caps have to be harvested. There are some ICs for GBs for full cap sets, but as of yet, they only source is harvested keyboards.

And per Akimbo, Monterey Blues can't be desoldered and put onto another Alps boards as their legs are in a different configuration.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just remember than powder coating adds millimeters while anodizing only adds microns/mils to the thickness. So if tolerances are tight, powder coating may make it so that things no longer fit together properly. I know with some of the wood cases I've done, a millimeter or two on the inside edges means the difference between the PCB and plate fitting into the case and one or both not fitting in the case.


I know, I might not be able to use GMK keycap in the end since the corners of those keycaps stick out really far :/

I could always end up getting a different set or just sand the corners down on the outside keys that would be close to the corners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fixed.


Sounds like a plan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My KPAD would be here by this weekend too, so excited!
> but I've a couple stuff which I think are loss during the shipping, which are brobot v1 to match my retro set and a couple of exclusive binge stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very sad....
> 
> I think Sprits is on heavy load due to order flood, my springs also has not been shipped out
> 
> you have any idea where I can get alps keyset other than harvesting? I've a monterey alps keyboard in hand but it's ISO layout
> and I'm bored since I've finished my PC Log, was thinking to get a duckmini v2 and use the monterey alps for it
> it's a heaven to type on compare to stock blues


You finally got your KPAD!

Shame about losing stuff in the mail, this seems to happen so much on geekhack.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd really like to acquire one of the purple, thc or sifo bro caps, but I'm not really interesting enough to catch dibs. Lol


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Remember, it's Chinese New Year. The post has been closed for a while for that.
> 
> Are you asking about the caps or the switches? The caps have to be harvested. There are some ICs for GBs for full cap sets, but as of yet, they only source is harvested keyboards.
> 
> And per Akimbo, Monterey Blues can't be desoldered and put onto another Alps boards as their legs are in a different configuration.


Well thx for the info
Man, I really wish there's a way to get a modern version of the monterey, now my only option is to use matias alps

Does USPS in the States closed for Chinese New Year? both items are from Canada and US was thinking it wouldn't make a difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You finally got your KPAD!
> 
> Shame about losing stuff in the mail, this seems to happen so much on geekhack.


Funny thing is, I didn't get any tracking with it even after I asked
but it's from a reputable member so I guess I might have to wait


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just looked it up. I still see seasons 2-19 on US Netflix. No Hammond crash episode, of course.


Yeah, it's back.
I just checked.

Well, they were gone for a couple days, I'm glad they're back though









HPE, I'll do some moose stuff in exchange for a brobot


----------



## Angrychair

what a long day. wake up 5 am, breakfast, piddle etc, and online order for pickup some stuff from Microcenter. Make it to Microcenter at 10am for open. Get my Corsair AP140's for case, wifi antennas, snagged a scythe GT AP-15!(only one they had) and finally picked up a serial to USB converter for this 20 year old new old stock Alps kpx-17s.

well, I didn't get the fans I wanted, they grabbed ap120s instead of 140's, by the time I realize this after lookin in my bag at a stop light, its 1:30pm and its starting to snow. Turn around drive what was a 30 minute trip back to Microcenter, now takes me 50 minutes in snowy traffic. Finally make it back home at 4. Sleeve new fans, rewire management all my wires in the back of the case, install fans and everything. Boot up, all is good.

But I can't get this keypad to work. I installed serial to usb drivers for the device, but I'm pretty sure I need the drivers for the Alps keypad, which are on a floppy disc in the box, never opened....but written for Dos/Windows 3.1....................................and I don't own a floppy drive anymore.

So... who can write some drivers?!?!?!


----------



## HPE1000

Maybe this? Obviously I have no clue and assume no responsibility
http://cubequest.org/xe/index.php?mid=computing&listStyle=gallery&sort_index=readed_count&order_type=desc&document_srl=23743


----------



## Angrychair

cool i'll give that a try.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe this? Obviously I have no clue and assume no responsibility
> http://cubequest.org/xe/index.php?mid=computing&listStyle=gallery&sort_index=readed_count&order_type=desc&document_srl=23743


Talking bout the devil
the GB for dolch from the Korean guy has changed
it consist various stuff now

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54181.0

I'm gonna make my order since I've bad experience with Originative in the past


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Talking bout the devil
> the GB for dolch from the Korean guy has changed
> it consist various stuff now
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54181.0
> 
> I'm gonna make my order since I've bad experience with Originative in the past


Good luck, I will probably stick to originative though.

I am not sure what exactly goes on with originative though, when I ordered springs, caps, and lube from them they sent me an email after my order had already showed up telling me that the keycaps were out of stock and wondered if I just wanted them to send the springs and lube. I lol'd and just ignored it :/


----------



## Simca

That looks awesome.


----------



## HPE1000

Dolch makes any keyboard look awesome, fact.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dolch makes any keyboard look awesome, fact.


I really gope Sprit send us the spring soon, Im running out of things to do at home
Planning to disassemble my kmac and change the springs to 68g gold

Btw does anyone have the spec for good led that are usually used on keyboards?
Link maybe?


----------



## JayKthnx

maxkeyboards has some. don't recall details off the top of my head completely. 3mm no flange T1 3.4v I think. also you can use 2x3x4mm flat leds.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> HPE, I'll do some moose stuff in exchange for a brobot


I am interested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome.


The spacebar is backwards.







What base keyboard is that? It looks like a QFR but the proportions in some places are ever so slightly off.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The spacebar is backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What base keyboard is that? It looks like a QFR but the proportions in some places are ever so slightly off.


If it's a QFR it must be fairly heavily modded -- their cables can't come out at that spot. Can't think of what it could be though -- just looks like a nondescript TKL board.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The LED "prisms" for the two Locks that nobody uses, Scroll and Caps, appear the same as what I have in front of me. There is no function key to the right of the spacebar nor is there an LED under F9.


----------



## HPE1000

Its obviously aluminum, possibly a KMAC 1 but I could be wrong.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome.


So clean.







It does look like a QFR, but not sure?


----------



## anubis1127

Are those QFR Stealth keyboards as terrible as the newegg reviewers make them out to be?

I've got monies is my PayPal and I'm thinking I could use an "emergency board".


----------



## JayKthnx

I haven't had any issues with my mx brown qfs. sounds mostly like disgruntled minorities posting reviews while happy majorities are lazy tbh. newegg reviews are commonly scoured by the manufacturers, so people use them as a backdoor to support tickets and jack up the scores for perfectly fine products.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> So clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like a QFR, but not sure?


I'm about 90% sure that's a kmac 2


----------



## anubis1127

I think I'll pull the trigger on the QFS with mx blues, hopefully it'll be fine. Probably won't get much use anyway as I don't forsee my filco dying on me or anything.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Do you already have something with Blues? If yes, then why bother with another?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Are those QFR Stealth keyboards as terrible as the newegg reviewers make them out to be?
> 
> I've got monies is my PayPal and I'm thinking I could use an "emergency board".


I've never had a problem with mine or the several QFR's I've had.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> So clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like a QFR, but not sure?


Im pretty sure its KMAC2 titanium, it looks similar to mine. Have to see from the side to distinguish between v1 and v2. V1 is flat aluminum while the v2 has angled construction


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Do you already have something with Blues? If yes, then why bother with another?


My filco has mx browns, so that is another reason.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh, well. If they're Browns, then you need another keyboard! Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## anubis1127

Pretty much.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Leave my awesome browns alone you two... strange people.....


----------



## BonzaiTree

*CLICKY MASTER RACE*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Blue Leader, standing by!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Leader, standing by!


stay on target...


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> stay on target...


I got a problem here. My converter's running wild.


----------



## azianai

i traded my pink sifo's soul brobot for another keycap that i should be getting soon.

Also gonna get this back from kmiller's services soon too!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i traded my pink sifo's soul brobot for another keycap that i should be getting soon.
> 
> Also gonna get this back from kmiller's services soon too!


nice


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> nice


ya, now all i gotta do is learn how to use it
i haven't even tried it yet, got it from razer, shipped it to kmiller to mod to reds.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I saw this on the Loigitech FB page - thought it was EPIC!
Anyone tried it or know of things like this?

I'm seriously considering it for my G710+ now!



A link the poster provided:
http://www.offerany.com/p-27544684728-Keyboard-Colorful-Hat-Lampshade.html


----------



## Jixr

Its just a g10 or whatever its called with colored leds swapped in ( or led caps ) and a few custom keycaps. nothing too special.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its just a g10 or whatever its called with colored leds swapped in ( or led caps ) and a few custom keycaps. nothing too special.


Don't even need to swap LEDs. Just a lampshade cap thing between the switch and the keycap, as seen in the link.


----------



## Angrychair

What switches were in it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's the G710+ (I have the same keyboard). It runs on brown switches.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I saw this on the Loigitech FB page - thought it was EPIC!
> Anyone tried it or know of things like this?
> 
> I'm seriously considering it for my G710+ now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link the poster provided:
> http://www.offerany.com/p-27544684728-Keyboard-Colorful-Hat-Lampshade.html


Yeah, I also just saw that in a comment on the picture of that destroyed 710. What do you think happened to it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, I also just saw that in a comment on the picture of that destroyed 710. What do you think happened to it?


The one that they ran over with a tank?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, I also just saw that in a comment on the picture of that destroyed 710. What do you think happened to it?


Played BF4


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The one that they ran over with a tank?


That's what it was? I must have missed that somewhere. I thought it looked like a car, but I remember the video where CM did that and nothing happened to the board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Played BF4


Someone said League, but you have to remember that mechanical keyboards are rage-proof. Supposedly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That's what it was? I must have missed that somewhere. I thought it looked like a car, but I remember the video where CM did that and nothing happened to the board.
> Someone said League, but you have to remember that mechanical keyboards are rage-proof. Supposedly.


Yeah to break the G710+ I think you'll need quite some force!


----------



## HPE1000

The postal system has failed me.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The postal system has failed me.


Said no one, ever.

Okay, what happened this time?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Said no one, ever.
> 
> Okay, what happened this time?


Brobot was supposed to get here today but it didn't and the tracking information stopped working after the 1st day of shipping. It last says it was in las vegas


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Are those QFR Stealth keyboards as terrible as the newegg reviewers make them out to be?
> 
> I've got monies is my PayPal and I'm thinking I could use an "emergency board".


The one I had for a week was quite lovely. My only beef with it (well, the second one, as the first had a misbehaving backspace key) was that it didn't have the ten digit keypad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I saw this on the Loigitech FB page - thought it was EPIC!
> Anyone tried it or know of things like this?
> 
> I'm seriously considering it for my G710+ now!
> 
> 
> 
> A link the poster provided:
> http://www.offerany.com/p-27544684728-Keyboard-Colorful-Hat-Lampshade.html


Hmmmmm, those are tempting to add into my G710+, alongside different switches ^_^;;;


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any ideas where I can get those "lampshade cap" from in the UK?


----------



## pez

Wow, those look nice...I'm still sketched by that website, though...lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, those look nice...I'm still sketched by that website, though...lol


yeah same - that's why I'm looking for a UK alternative -if it exists.


----------



## anubis1127

Stahp.


----------



## JayKthnx

I ordered mine via engtaobao.com. I'll let you know how it goes once I receive them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sweet thanks


----------



## daguardian

Can these "Lampshade Caps" be fitted on any MXBrown keyboard?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Can these "Lampshade Caps" be fitted on any MXBrown keyboard?


I think ANY MX keyboard by the looks of it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think ANY MX keyboard by the looks of it.


Oh if so that is awesome!

I was actually considering doing a mod to mine back-lit, but this looks much easier...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I ordered mine via engtaobao.com. I'll let you know how it goes once I receive them.


Look forward to seeing how it goes as well, will definitely get some if all is well, sick of straining my eyes in the dark.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Oh if so that is awesome!
> 
> I was actually considering doing a mod to mine back-lit, but this looks much easier...
> Look forward to seeing how it goes as well, will definitely get some if all is well, sick of straining my eyes in the dark.


Pump the brakes, these are not LEDS, just little covers you put over the existing LED's to change the colors, if your keyboard does not have leds already then these are useless.

EDIT: (from the way you wrote that I took it your current board is not back lit )


----------



## HPE1000

You are also going to want to make sure the leds are preferably white and REALLY bright because these things dim down the lighting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You are also going to want to make sure the leds are preferably white and REALLY bright because these things dim down the lighting.


ditto.
White + lit well.

G710 does it fine and more so has been done by someone already









I just need to know a more "trustworthy" site to get them from.
If anyone has pointers or links that would be appreciated!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Can these "Lampshade Caps" be fitted on any MXBrown keyboard?


They can, the tops of MX switches are universal except for the MX Lock switch which are slightly different, they still may fit though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You are also going to want to make sure the leds are preferably white and REALLY bright because these things dim down the lighting.


I'm considering getting some blue ones for my Ducky, I'm intrigued to see how they would affect the green backlighting, if they would result in a teal type colour that would be cool, if not then at least they are cheap. I'd then also have an excuse to get a V2 CODE.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Paradigm84

Do want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They can, the tops of MX switches are universal except for the MX Lock switch which are slightly different, they still may fit though.
> I'm considering getting some blue ones for my Ducky, I'm intrigued to see how they would affect the green backlighting, if they would result in a teal type colour that would be cool, if not then at least they are cheap. I'd then also have an excuse to get a V2 CODE.


maybe we can do a group UK buy - seeing as you're the editor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do want.


Ditto on that cap! Where can I get that from too!!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I saw this on the Loigitech FB page - thought it was EPIC!
> Anyone tried it or know of things like this?
> 
> I'm seriously considering it for my G710+ now!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> A link the poster provided:
> http://www.offerany.com/p-27544684728-Keyboard-Colorful-Hat-Lampshade.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ditto.
> White + lit well.
> 
> G710 does it fine and more so has been done by someone already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to know a more "trustworthy" site to get them from.
> If anyone has pointers or links that would be appreciated!


On the site the price is $2 + Shipping, I just want to know how many you get? Is it just a mixed case like they show, or can I get all the same color? Honestly, shipping is $15 to my location, so I'd be willing to risk <$20 to try the site as if I can get them in all orange I would keep my DS3 and just use these to change the color from white to orange!

anyone have any ideas on what you get for the $2?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> On the site the price is $2 + Shipping, I just want to know how many you get? Is it just a mixed case like they show, or can I get all the same color? Honestly, shipping is $15 to my location, so I'd be willing to risk <$20 to try the site as if I can get them in all orange I would keep my DS3 and just use these to change the color from white to orange!
> 
> anyone have any ideas on what you get for the $2?


I'm also confused on this!
You know what - give me a few days - going to PM that guy on the Logitech FB page - he should know!

There's also another link:
http://www.buychina.com/items/uqonuursqnh

But I get a 404 - I googl'ed it, seems you need to use a proxy?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm also confused on this!
> You know what - give me a few days - going to PM that guy on the Logitech FB page - he should know!
> 
> There's also another link:
> http://www.buychina.com/items/uqonuursqnh
> 
> But I get a 404 - I googl'ed it, seems you need to use a proxy?


Let me know what you find out. I'm not having any luck selling this DS3 and it is just sitting in the box taking up space and mocking me by not having blue or orange LEDs...


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pump the brakes, these are not LEDS, just little covers you put over the existing LED's to change the colors, if your keyboard does not have leds already then these are useless.
> 
> EDIT: (from the way you wrote that I took it your current board is not back lit )


Yeah you are right









damn I knew it was too good to be true.... will have to do the mod afterall......when i get the time, could be a while


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Let me know what you find out. I'm not having any luck selling this DS3 and it is just sitting in the box taking up space and mocking me by not having blue or orange LEDs...


guy replied - saying you probably get around 10 caps for the $2. He isn't sure though, because he used the Buy china link.
Buy china link he said, he got a "full set" for $25.
He also said shipping was cheap.

I'll see if I can contact that buychina link then.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> maybe we can do a group UK buy - seeing as you're the editor?
> 
> Ditto on that cap! Where can I get that from too!!!


OCN isn't really the place for group buys.

Also those keycaps are sold on GeekHack occasionally, but there is super high demand for them so it's difficult to get one when they are for sale.


----------



## JayKthnx

I can tell you guys my order for about 100 is only $10 shipped from engtaobao.com


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> guy replied - saying you probably get around 10 caps for the $2. He isn't sure though, because he used the Buy china link.
> Buy china link he said, he got a "full set" for $25.
> He also said shipping was cheap.
> 
> I'll see if I can contact that buychina link then.


Let me know if you get that link figured out, I'm really interested in these, even at $25 + shipping, would still be worth it to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I can tell you guys my order for about 100 is only $10 shipped from engtaobao.com


Where are you located, Jay? Also, can we get a link?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OCN isn't really the place for group buys.
> 
> Also those keycaps are sold on GeekHack occasionally, but there is super high demand for them so it's difficult to get one when they are for sale.


I know groupbuys can't be done...sigh.

As for GeekHack - if you see anything could you PM me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I can tell you guys my order for about 100 is only $10 shipped from engtaobao.com


could you link it here - the direct link?

I put in a quantity of 26 on the other site - gave me shipping of $167 lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> OCN isn't really the place for group buys.


Geekhack is where the money is at


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Geekhack is where the money is at *went*


Fixed it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know groupbuys can't be done...sigh.
> 
> As for GeekHack - if you see anything could you PM me?


Can do, although I don't frequent GeekHack too much out of fear for my bank balance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Geekhack *took all my money and ruined my life*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it.
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## HPE1000

LOL


----------



## WonderMutt

This is why I don't even look at GH!


----------



## Jixr

Lucky me i'm too impatient to wait on group buys.


----------



## Simca

I show great restraint since I've not purchased and mechanical goodness since getting my DS3..although I've been itching at times..with the red Filco and recently for another keyboard..but I'll resist several more months.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm hoping the V2 CODE with MX Clears doesn't arrive earlier than expected, if it turns up late March as it says on their site then I can justify getting it for my birthday.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lucky me i'm too impatient to wait on group buys.


what did you buy in the end?
You got those caps?
If so - linky


----------



## nathris

Space button got sticky so I took the switch off and cleaned it out. Put it back only to find the contact plates no longer touch (the stem just moves up and down on the spring). I'll eventually get around to ordering a new switch, but in the mean time I just used a donor switch. Good thing keyboards still have useless legacy keys


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's what the Logitech post was about:
Tank vs keyboard:


----------



## LDV617

Wow!

That's really cool.

So incase you are playing a game, and some jumanji phenomena happens where your game comes to life, your keyboard still wont break.

I don't think my Rosewill can say the same...

BTW G710+ is on sale today @ techbargains.com I think on newegg originally


----------



## CptAsian

If only the 710+ came with blues or something other than browns... I'd more than likely buy one and get some of those LED lampshades in red.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> If only the 710+ came with blues or something other than browns... I'd more than likely buy one and get some of those LED lampshades in red.


That's how I felt for the longest time. It's a shame Logitech hasn't put out more switches or a new mech keyboard.


----------



## anubis1127

It's a shame Logitech still exists.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hey... Some of us like our G710+'s ~AND~ the Cherry MX Browns it came with... But I'm sure one of these days the clicky master race will prove me wrong, like when I get a soldering iron and a full set of replacement switches....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have no issues with my G710+ I absolutely love it in fact


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's a shame Logitech still exists.










Somebody boo this man...

I don't care for their keyboards, but I love their mice. I have an M510 on my main rig and M310s for my laptop and my work PC.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Finally stole my Ducky back from my kid!
I convinced him a Sidewinder would be much better for his gaming needs.











Wow this thing is dusty.
Still looking and picking up a replacement TKL in another month or two but I am so happy to have this thing back.


----------



## pez

Not to mention they're not completely ruining Ultimate Ears...so I'll defend them for that







.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody boo this man...
> 
> I don't care for their keyboards, but I love their mice. I have an M510 on my main rig and M310s for my laptop and my work PC.


Meh, last good product they made was the MX 518, and well they took a perfectly fine design, discontinued it, and mucked it up with the G400.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not to mention they're not completely ruining Ultimate Ears...so I'll defend them for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You only own their OLD range, the TF10s.
They ruined UE with their newer range, which is aimed at more "urban" listeners. Aims at more bass quantity rather than quality.
I can't speak for their customs though - but their in-ears and headphones aren't really the same any more


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, last good product they made was the MX 518, and well they took a perfectly fine design, discontinued it, and mucked it up with the G400.


I refuse to use a wired mouse, so I guess this never really bothered me...









EDIT: I also don't game hardly at all, so don't go flaming me!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I refuse to use a wired mouse, so I guess this never really bothered me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also don't game hardly at all, so don't go flaming me!


SMH..


----------



## drBlahMan

Here's a couple of teaser pics of my Ducky Zero with zinc keycaps (about 60% complete). Still waiting on my red & silver anodized aluminum keycaps & spacebar











The zinc alien keycap will be replaced with an anodized aluminum keycap & not sure if I'm gonna keep the Starcraft keycaps at that particular location. I'll know for sure after the aluminum keycaps arrive


----------



## Jixr

boo logitech mice

I'mma let you update your linup, but the MX revolution was the best mouse of all time!
( and was replaced with infirior hardware )


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Nice







...Would really like to see this in aluminum or titanium


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> boo logitech mice
> 
> I'mma let you update your linup, but the MX revolution was the best mouse of all time!
> ( and was replaced with infirior hardware )


I had that for 2yrs (despite some of them having charging problems).
Replaced it with an Anker 8000DPI mouse - absolutely epic mouse.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You only own their OLD range, the TF10s.
> They ruined UE with their newer range, which is aimed at more "urban" listeners. Aims at more bass quantity rather than quality.
> I can't speak for their customs though - but their in-ears and headphones aren't really the same any more


True, when I posted that I had the CIEMs in mind







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Here's a couple of teaser pics of my Ducky Zero with zinc keycaps (about 60% complete). Still waiting on my red & silver anodized aluminum keycaps & spacebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zinc alien keycap will be replaced with an anodized aluminum keycap & not sure if I'm gonna keep the Starcraft keycaps at that particular location. I'll know for sure after the aluminum keycaps arrive


Mind letting in where you got the CS/Source/HL themed caps? I'd love to have some considering Source is what I ate for breakfast/lunch/anddinner for a lot of my gaming life.


----------



## JayKthnx

I came off the mx revolution and moved on to the g700, followed by the g700s. both have been great mice to me. same body and scroll wheel with updated materials. I don't love that the g700s has more silk screened images on it for that gamer feel, but it's in my hand when I use it, so I don't see them anyways.

for the led covers, you first make an account on engtaobao.com. then you have to input the taobao page link into the quick order bar at the top of the engtaobao main site. from there, you make your transaction.


----------



## Jixr

the auto click to spin middle scroll wheel was the best part of the revolution, too bad they ditched that feature in newer ones.

I stil have mine, and occasionally use it, and it does have charging issues though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I came off the mx revolution and moved on to the g700, followed by the g700s. both have been great mice to me. same body and scroll wheel with updated materials. I don't love that the g700s has more silk screened images on it for that gamer feel, but it's in my hand when I use it, so I don't see them anyways.
> 
> for the led covers, you first make an account on engtaobao.com. then you have to input the taobao page link into the quick order bar at the top of the engtaobao main site. from there, you make your transaction.


I didn't quite understand that - could you re-explain please









EDIT:
I think I understood!
Did you receive them yet? Any thoughts on them or pics?
Also how many did you buy







?


----------



## Sniping

@pez you can get those keycaps off Ebay.


----------



## JayKthnx

@Jixr with the g700/s you can still click it to free spin and go back to ratcheting as needed. that feature is the main reason why I can't stand most mice.

@Totally Dubbed start off with creating an engtaobao account. from there:







then just order as normal

@pez source zinc keycaps


----------



## Jixr

I don't want to have to click it, I want the version where if you spun it above a speed you set, it would go into freespin like the revolution.

click click click while scrolling, then a good flick and it would go into free-spin mode.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Mind letting in where you got the CS/Source/HL themed caps? I'd love to have some considering Source is what I ate for breakfast/lunch/anddinner for a lot of my gaming life.


Here's the link... CS / Source Keycaps


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't want to have to click it, I want the version where if you spun it above a speed you set, it would go into freespin like the revolution.
> 
> click click click while scrolling, then a good flick and it would go into free-spin mode.


How would that work mechanically though? I always thought the need for the click to put it into free-spin mode was to change scrolling mechanisms, and therefore necessary.


----------



## JayKthnx

@user18 you can do it with centrifugal latches.

I don't mind the switch though.

in other news, I received my gh 6th anni key today, along with a sheet of switch stickers.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> How would that work mechanically though? I always thought the need for the click to put it into free-spin mode was to change scrolling mechanisms, and therefore necessary.


I imagine you could implement it with driver software and a variable scroll wheel.

You could have notches in the side of the scroll wheel and a little piece of plastic that would push against the notches as you turn, creating the familiar feel of the scroll wheel moving in intervals, then you could have a variable limiter in the driver software which retracts the little piece of plastic if a certain scroll speed is met? Probably an excessively complex way to implement it though.


----------



## Sniping

I think feng gives discounts to GH users so if you want to buy Zinc keycaps from him you should try sending him a PM about it on Geekhack.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Jixr with the g700/s you can still click it to free spin and go back to ratcheting as needed. that feature is the main reason why I can't stand most mice.
> 
> @Totally Dubbed start off with creating an engtaobao account. from there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then just order as normal
> 
> @pez source zinc keycaps


Thanks man! +rep.
So I presume you've ordered, but not received yet right?
How many did you order?


----------



## JayKthnx

I ordered 100 (quantity 10) purple for my mx brown ds3. I have not received yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I ordered 100 (quantity 10) purple for my mx brown ds3. I have not received yet.


Let me know when they come in








I saw a lot of things on HeekHack - why woudl someone pay $125 for a single keycap?
I'm a little confused by this.

I saw a darth vader one - that looked epic







!
Where can I find things like that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me know when they come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of things on HeekHack - why woudl someone pay $125 for a single keycap?
> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I saw a darth vader one - that looked epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Where can I find things like that?


Some people are willing to pay $125 or more because the keycaps might be very rare and hard to come by.

Also if you're talking about the Red Vader ClickClack, you won't be able to get one, IIRC there's only two in existence and Ripster owns one of them.

As for similar novelty keycaps, you can occasionally get them from user subforums on GeekHack, however it's worth noting the stock can sell out within seconds of the sale opening.


----------



## JayKthnx

funny thing about the darth vader caps. those are girldc caps which sold for $145-180 new. there are a few brands of novelty caps like that which sell for far less, but a lot of them are handmade and command a high price for the workmanship.

I forgot click clack made some vaders too. they're also extremely limited and very expensive if sold.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people are willing to pay $125 or more because the keycaps might be very rare and hard to come by.
> 
> Also if you're talking about the Red Vader ClickClack, you won't be able to get one, IIRC there's only two in existence and Ripster owns one of them.
> 
> As for similar novelty keycaps, you can occasionally get them from user subforums on GeekHack, however it's worth noting the stock can sell out within seconds of the sale opening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> funny thing about the darth vader caps. those are girldc caps which sold for $145-180 new. there are a few brands of novelty caps like that which sell for far less, but a lot of them are handmade and command a high price for the workmanship.
> 
> I forgot click clack made some vaders too. they're also extremely limited and very expensive if sold.


It's hard to believe that a bit of plastic that could be done via CAD/CAM could be sold for 2x more than a keyboard.
I saw the Vader ones made by "girldc" - but they looked quite ugly to me (way too shiny).
This looked great though:



It looks great, but never would I pay more than $30 for it. Let alone over $200...


----------



## user18

hey para, what happens if hypothetically KOTM ends up as a tie?


----------



## JayKthnx

yup. that's the clack factory one. good luck finding one for $30. sorry. lol

found this on fleabay while browsing. looks like something nub should try to do. dunno how it would feel to type on it though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> yup. that's the clack factory one. good luck finding one for $30. sorry. lol
> 
> found this on fleabay while browsing. looks like something nub should try to do. dunno how it would feel to type on it though.


Mother of god.
$1k is mental.
But DAT ebony though!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You only own their OLD range, the TF10s.
> They ruined UE with their newer range, which is aimed at more "urban" listeners. Aims at more bass quantity rather than quality.
> I can't speak for their customs though - but their in-ears and headphones aren't really the same any more


Oh god ... I repaired my friend's UE400 (Not just ruined in SQ which has become half-baked but also build quality) and it sounded like crap. Lacked mid-bass and midrange and also treble was rather lacking as well


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I show great restraint since I've not purchased and mechanical goodness since getting my DS3..although I've been itching at times..with the red Filco and recently for another keyboard..but I'll resist several more months.


I've been restraining myself as well...but I might just have to jump on some of those CS keycaps.
Although if I do get them I feel I probably won't use them (except for maybe WASD) once I get a full set of replacement keycaps for my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's a shame Logitech still exists.


Yes, because competition is a bad thing.
Even if you don't like a brand, it's never a bad thing for them to stick around--it gives other companies more competition, and competition is good.

Besides, I love my G5. I've had it for at least 6 years and still works great.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh god ... I repaired my friend's UE400 (Not just ruined in SQ which has become half-baked but also build quality) and it sounded like crap. Lacked mid-bass and midrange and also treble was rather lacking as well


UE350s were good, but only because they were nice and cheap
They'll be ending up in my huge earphone guide, that will be published soon


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> How would that work mechanically though? I always thought the need for the click to put it into free-spin mode was to change scrolling mechanisms, and therefore necessary.


I don't know how it worked, but it did, and it was awesome.

I figured they canned it for cost reasons, mechanically, i never had any problems with it though.


----------



## TheReciever

Is it possible to salvage the red switches from my retired K90 and place some of them in my Rosewill ?


----------



## HPE1000

As long as you have a soldering iron, yes.


----------



## TheReciever

I do have one, but not much experience with it. The one thing that worries me is the additional power draw from the LED's (K90 backlights).

Unless thats not an issue?


----------



## Jixr

non-issue.

( the led power is separate from the switches )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I do have one, but not much experience with it. The one thing that worries me is the additional power draw from the LED's (K90 backlights).
> 
> Unless thats not an issue?


The rosewill is not backlit compatible is it?

If thats the case you can only move the switch not the led, the switch and the led are two seperate components on a backlit keyboard


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> The rosewill is not backlit compatible is it?
> 
> If thats the case you can only move the switch not the led, the switch and the led are two seperate components on a backlit keyboard


Well I know that it doesnt have that functionality lol, If memory serves me correctly the switch and the LED are one in the same on the K90


----------



## HPE1000

No, that is how cherry MX switches are backlit. The led slots into the switch but they are still two different parts.

The LEDs just sit on the switch essentially.


----------



## Jixr

all cherry mx switches have a hole that the led passes through, thats all, there is no such thing as an "led switch" and "non-led switch "


----------



## JayKthnx

led's just slot in through the housing of standard cherry mx switch housings


----------



## TheReciever

Oh cool , thanks for the information guys. I have been using mechanical keyboards for a while but never thought of modifying one lol. I dont want to waste the switches from my retired K90 though so it seems like a good project idea. I would prefer reds for my wasd and Backspace


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> @pez you can get those keycaps off Ebay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @Jixr with the g700/s you can still click it to free spin and go back to ratcheting as needed. that feature is the main reason why I can't stand most mice.
> 
> @Totally Dubbed start off with creating an engtaobao account. from there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then just order as normal
> 
> @pez source zinc keycaps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Here's the link... CS / Source Keycaps


Thanks guys!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

So my A key stopped working and I swapped the switch for my Scroll Lock since I never use it. However, now I seem to have a problem where K will repeat on its own will or enter randomly in between other letters as I type. Any suggestions?


----------



## azianai

my messy desk lol.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> 
> my messy desk lol.


And such a beautiful keyboard...

And are those the Creative T40s? Looking great too.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> yup. that's the clack factory one. good luck finding one for $30. sorry. lol
> 
> found this on fleabay while browsing. looks like something nub should try to do. dunno how it would feel to type on it though.


I've made wooden key caps before and they're okay. Not super excited about them and wouldn't do a full set.


----------



## Xaero252

I still wish there was a larger market for Topre keycaps or a decent way to design hybrid keycaps without offsetting key height.



On a more positive note, this has gone up a considerable amount. I only count scores with zero mistakes, I peaked at like 125 WPM with mistakes, but that isn't really typing IMO.


----------



## bazh

Finally got some times to assemble my 38GT, the LEDs didn't work tho and still dont know why












The keymap I'm using


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Finally got some times to assemble my 38GT, the LEDs didn't work tho and still dont know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The keymap I'm using


Post up once you find out why the LED's not working
I'm trying to understand how those LED's work on a keyboard, never been a fan of back lit but i'm turning to one


----------



## andrews2547

Can I join?













It's a Ducky DK9008G2-R overclock.net edition with Cherry MX Reds. Sorry about the potato quality images


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Potato quality? You took pictures with a Kinect?







Welcome to the money pit, good sir!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Potato quality? You took pictures with a Kinect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the money pit, good sir!


iPhone 3GS and I actually won it


----------



## user18

You may have won this one, but you'll be paying for the next six out of pocket


----------



## andrews2547

I need a new GPU first


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And a new CPU. 5GHz on an 8350 should be fairly easy provided your cooling is good enough. SSD wouldn't be a bad investment either.


----------



## andrews2547

CPU is fine for me for now, also I don't really mind the longer waiting times with an HDD, but I do think I would end up getting a new GPU and an SSD before I get more keyboards


----------



## TheReciever

Any reason that bad boy isnt it 3.6 or something?

EDIT: Just saw your sig, so you have already benched it in the past lol disregard


----------



## HPE1000

KOTM tied

wat


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> KOTM tied
> 
> wat


I was just debating what to do about that, first time it's happened.

I'm thinking I might put up a 1 day poll between the two top boards.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I solved your problem!


----------



## Jixr

TYPING SPEED TEST! WINNER TAKE ALL!

or that we can turn the hypothetical keyboard battle to the death a reality.


----------



## JayKthnx

1-1000 even vs odd


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> TYPING SPEED TEST! WINNER TAKE ALL!
> 
> or that we can turn the hypothetical keyboard battle to the death a reality.


BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## drBlahMan

I need some help...

You need to push the "delete" key to get into the bios for most motherboards. When using a *Vortex PKX6100 Poker II keyboard*, where is the "delete" key?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help...
> 
> You need to push the "delete" key to get into the bios for most motherboards. When using a *Vortex PKX6100 Poker II keyboard*, where is the "delete" key?


FN+Backspace


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help...
> 
> You need to push the "delete" key to get into the bios for most motherboards. When using a *Vortex PKX6100 Poker II keyboard*, where is the "delete" key?


Pretty sure it's the same as the Pure, FN+Backspace. Look at the side printing on the caps, it should say the FN modifier function of the keys.


----------



## joostflux

Yup, it's FN+Backspace. Use it all the time with my Poker 2.


----------



## Jixr

hm... found an ergodox local with clears for sale... i'm not really sure if I would ever want to go to the layout or not.


----------



## JayKthnx

get the unassembled kit so you can have fun with assembly/programming









how much is it going for?


----------



## Jixr

asking $300, fully assembled BNIB with free springs if you want em ( 55 or 62 )

I really would like to try one, to basically use as a g13/nostromo/orbweaver kinda thing, but for that price, I'm not sure. I'd almost rather go KMAC or something for that money.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> asking $300, fully assembled BNIB with free springs if you want em ( 55 or 62 )
> 
> I really would like to try one, to basically use as a g13/nostromo/orbweaver kinda thing, but for that price, I'm not sure. I'd almost rather go KMAC or something for that money.


That's overpriced, you can get something like this for the same money http://deskthority.net/marketplace-f11/foiled-ergodox-with-sleeved-cable-t7376.html Switches are preference but for what you're getting it's a much better deal than a regular ErgoDox.


----------



## Jixr

eh, it seems kinda fair really, its brand new, already assembled, has clear switches, etc. if you were going to build one yourself, thats about how much it would cost you.


----------



## HPE1000

Your call really, they are always on sale on massdrop so it's not like you wont have another chance. mechanicalkeyboards.com stocks the PCB already and has said that they are planning on getting cases in stock.

I picked up some keycaps, why not, The look of disapproval to match my zoidberg of disapproval, a reversed look of disapproval, and a red esc keycap.


----------



## Jixr

I wanna find a nice Esc key to go on my poker, I just put the RGB mod keys on them, and i'm starting to like them.

My acrylic case is kinda layered, and bolts together, and i'm really thinking of super gluing the layers together, that way I can have a better footing on the keyboard to keep it from siding around my desk, and should help take some of the flex out of the case. Then I'll get some rubber mat and glue it to the bottom, that way its nice and secure, and it will also make it easier to weight it whenever I get around to it.

protip, using a 60% keyboard when doing CAD work is not easy lol.


----------



## Angrychair

damn now I want a Poker II


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> eh, it seems kinda fair really, its brand new, already assembled, has clear switches, etc. if you were going to build one yourself, thats about how much it would cost you.


mine was $215 unassembled including 80 switches, keycaps and a brand new trrs cable that was better than the one that the kit shipped with. while the assembly wasn't exactly a walk in the park, it wasn't the hardest I've ever done either. most assembly prices I've seen have been around $45. the one you found is $40 on top of that. I would suggest finding another, personally.


----------



## TattedGamerNerd

I dont know, maybe i am candidate for this group... due to contractual obligations i can show off my awesome Razer powered gaming station









(on my "work" pc i use a Ducky2 TKL with all grey caps, pic may be added somewhere in my profile lol)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Couldn't wait anymore so I went out today and got myself a Leopold FC660C and I love it! Heck, I love all my Topre keyboards....pic shows the FC660M Cherry Clear on top, with the FC660M below.


----------



## Paradigm84

I've checked with staff and both winners of the Jan '14 KOTM will get a keycap, you'll both have an incoming PM.


----------



## jokrik

New in my keyboard family, dream daily driver set finally completed


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've checked with staff and both winners of the Jan '14 KOTM will get a keycap, you'll both have an incoming PM.


Yay!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> New in my keyboard family, dream daily driver set finally completed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice









I'm hoping to get my dream daily driver up by the end of the year, either and LZ-GH or any new LZ board if it has similar design to the LZ-GH/S/F


----------



## p3lim

How would I remap a Fn key? Can it be done through software (on Windows) or does it require hardware changes?
This also applies to Fn-combinations, I'd like to put some use to my Caps Lock if possible.

Sorry if this is not the right thread for it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3lim*
> 
> How would I remap a Fn key? Can it be done through software (on Windows) or does it require hardware changes?
> This also applies to Fn-combinations, I'd like to put some use to my Caps Lock if possible.
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right thread for it.


most keyboards FN keys are hardware related, so, unfortunately there is no easy solution to re-map it.


----------



## Paradigm84

The thread for February is up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466059/keyboard-of-the-month-february-14


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The thread for February is up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466059/keyboard-of-the-month-february-14


Now to see if my order from sprit will be shipped to me before the month is over... I was expecting to get it before christmas, or before the new year at the latest and it's still not done









Group buys aren't fun, at least I didn't get in on the GH60 group buy though


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Now to see if my order from sprit will be shipped to me before the month is over... I was expecting to get it before christmas, or before the new year at the latest and it's still not done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group buys aren't fun, at least I didn't get in on the GH60 group buy though


Komar sent the final PCB revision out so the production is starting now.
Quote:


> The good news is, TJ is now sitting on less amount of money, as the PCB production is starting right now. I'll pass the information about the estimated lead time as soon as I get it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Komar sent the final PCB revision out so the production is starting now.


I know, WFD is still MIA though.


----------



## The_chemist21

There are others in the GB that will step in if needed for the plates.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> There are others in the GB that will step in if needed for the plates.


Still doesn't make it okay, it ends up making others in the group buy have to take even more time out of their day to fix something that shouldn't have been a problem in the first place.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Still doesn't make it okay, it ends up making others in the group buy have to take even more time out of their day to fix something that shouldn't have been a problem in the first place.


You must be new to group-buys, you don't judge one by how well it goes but what is done when something goes wrong.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've checked with staff and both winners of the Jan '14 KOTM will get a keycap, you'll both have an incoming PM.


Congrats to both!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You must be new to group-buys, you don't judge one by how well it goes but what is done when something goes wrong.


I really have no clue what you are getting at here. WFD is just ignoring everyone, he also apparently still has someones phantom order from all the way back when that took plate that he hasn't sent still. And the fact that the group buy started nearly a year ago and orders ended over 7 months ago doesn't help much either.

To imply that nothing has gone wrong with that group buy would be crazy...

Nobody wants to deal with doing the plates themselves if they don't have to, so they are probably going to end up cutting it really close at the end to get them made if WFD doesn't come back, and if any problems come during the production of plates, what then?

I have been watching that group buy all the way from back when it started, debating if I should join or not, and I am glad I didn't join it.
Quote:


> I'm still waiting for WFD to ship my Phantom kits...and while i was waiting he has bought and sold items on Hardforum..
> Thanks to TheProf and WFD until now i've lost more than $700


----------



## Jixr

Nature of the beast, time and money are both required for small scale production runs. organizing GB's are not easy either, I've done 2 not for profit GB's ( non computer related ) and its a huge hassle.
Gotta keep in mind that most people running these have familys, jobs, and other things going on as well.

Its a gamble on both ends, as the organizer, you can pre-order everything and hope you can sell it and make your money back, or pre-order from the organizer and hope he can get it produced and shipped out in a reasonably timely mannor and not take your money and run.


----------



## p3lim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> most keyboards FN keys are hardware related, so, unfortunately there is no easy solution to re-map it.


What about adding? I have the QFR, and I'd like to add custom Fn combinations, if that's possible.
I know all of this is actually possible on OSX and in linux, just haven't seen anyone do it on windows.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nature of the beast, time and money are both required for small scale production runs. organizing GB's are not easy either, I've done 2 not for profit GB's ( non computer related ) and its a huge hassle.
> Gotta keep in mind that most people running these have familys, jobs, and other things going on as well.


Yes, I don't mean to sound harsh or anything, I was just trying to say how I am personally glad I did not join in on it and you cannot blame anyone who is upset with how long it has taken. It is a huge group buy, problems happened, hopefully everything will get better now that they are making the final revision PCBs.

It was the group buy that almost got me to stop lurking around geekhack and make an account.

Whatever though, no more discussing it. Any talk about it can be done on geekhack since it really doesn't matter here.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3lim*
> 
> What about adding? I have the QFR, and I'd like to add custom Fn combinations, if that's possible.
> I know all of this is actually possible on OSX and in linux, just haven't seen anyone do it on windows.


As far as I know.. maybe... depending on what you're wanting to do.

for example, on the QFR fn+f12 is volume up, you should be able to make that 'volume up' act as something else.
but if you're wanting to make something like 'Fn+tab' or something like that carry out a command, I don't think its possible.

I've tried tinkering with it a little bit on my QFR's and I've never been able to do it.
( you won't be able to autohotkey it, or change the reg, as 'Fn' is not read by the computer. )

You could easily turn the right alt, right windows key or any other key into a custom 'Fn' Key per say in autohotkey very easily.
and if you need help with scripts and stuff its pretty easy, and google helps, and I could help out as well.
( hell, just do that, swap the fn keycap with one of the keys mentioned above, and done )

@HPE, after my GB experiences, It would take something very special for me to want to join and basically pay 6 months in advance for an item. Though I do wish I was in this stuff when the raindrop set GB was going on, I would pay a premium to get my hands on that set.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> As far as I know.. maybe... depending on what you're wanting to do.
> 
> for example, on the QFR fn+f12 is volume up, you should be able to make that 'volume up' act as something else.
> but if you're wanting to make something like 'Fn+tab' or something like that carry out a command, I don't think its possible.
> 
> I've tried tinkering with it a little bit on my QFR's and I've never been able to do it.
> ( you won't be able to autohotkey it, or change the reg, as 'Fn' is not read by the computer. )
> 
> You could easily turn the right alt, right windows key or any other key into a custom 'Fn' Key per say in autohotkey very easily.
> 
> @HPE, after my GB experiences, It would take something very special for me to want to join and basically pay 6 months in advance for an item. Though I do wish I was in this stuff when the raindrop set GB was going on, I would pay a premium to get my hands on that set.


What about autohotkey? I have not used it yet because I have no use but I know others use it and love it.

You missed raindrop R2 by 10 days :/
https://ctrlaltgroupbuy.com/buys/raindrop-r2

EDIT: I see you say its not possible in autohotkey, I am tired lol...


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3lim*
> 
> What about adding? I have the QFR, and I'd like to add custom Fn combinations, if that's possible.
> I know all of this is actually possible on OSX and in linux, just haven't seen anyone do it on windows.


If you have a QFR you can buy a Frosty Flake controller from bpiphany at GH and program custom layers onto it. I have 3 layers programmed to mine.


----------



## Jixr

DANG IT!

souldn't have posted that link, I love that set. now i'm just angry at myself for not knowing about it.

( oh well, I don't have the money for it right now anyway, and i see this round they are using cherry profile caps, which i'm not sure if I'd like. )

I love autohotkey, I use a really weird keyboard layout for work, and I use autohotkey to lay it all out.
I'm a drafter, and i've adopted a 'fps' layout.

Basically, instead of tying the work 'matchprop' i just hit 'q' and done. I pretty much have about 40 commands all within the typical fps WASD range, so pretty much I never have to take my hand off my mouse. time=money









and at home, i use it for media keys, and i also disable the tilde key as I always somehow press it during games and get stuck in the console and end up dying.


----------



## user18

People with QFRs: Does anyone else have trouble with the braided cable staying in the cable routing grooves on the bottom of the board? Mine seems to spend a lot of time popping out of them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> People with QFRs: Does anyone else have trouble with the braided cable staying in the cable routing grooves on the bottom of the board? Mine seems to spend a lot of time popping out of them.


I only ever let the cable go right out the back of it and never really moved it around so it wasn't a problem, although getting the cable in and out was a pain for sure.

Do you let the cable go right out the back of does it go to the sides?


----------



## user18

It's currently routed off to the left, to avoid my mouse when I use it with my laptop, and because I use it in front of my Nighthawk on the desktop. However, I've had the same issues with it coming out when I routed it out the back or the right.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> It's currently routed off to the left, to avoid my mouse when I use it with my laptop, and because I use it in front of my Nighthawk on the desktop. However, I've had the same issues with it coming out when I routed it out the back or the right.


I had to shove them in really hard and then even further with my nails when I tried, it's pretty flawed, it should have clip down points or something along those channels.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah. I usually have it out the middle, but if my keyboard is pressed up against the monitor stand I usually run it out the side. It does not stick well. Fortunately, the weight of the keyboard is enough to keep it from randomly popping out.


----------



## Mercfh

Just got a K70 Cherry MX Red, really enjoying it so far. I never thought i'd feel the difference but I def. can. Feels great!, matches my M65 Corsair mouse quite well now.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I had to shove them in really hard and then even further with my nails when I tried, it's pretty flawed, it should have clip down points or something along those channels.


Mine has what appear to be attempts at retaining clips, but they don't seem to do much of anything for the cable. Still, for a $70 keyboard, it's not too bad.

E: I guess not clips so much as retaining nubs.....


----------



## azianai

had my dad buy me some goodies whiile he was in taiwan


Now to find someone to mod them to MX red. Boo to brown! lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> had my dad buy me some goodies whiile he was in taiwan
> 
> 
> Now to find someone to mod them to MX red. Boo to brown! lol


Nice! Yeah, just throw those brown switches away









You should put clears on them instead, I just think those would be perfect for a numpad.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice! Yeah, just throw those brown switches away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should put clears on them instead, I just think those would be perfect for a numpad.


I was thinkin about that, or some blacks.
Heck i think blues would be ok for it too

I just don't like brown switches at all. They feel dirty/scratchy to me.


----------



## JayKthnx

I could swap them out. I could also pick one up in your switch of choice here and do a direct trade if you'd like.

also, entered my edox into the kotm comp. most of the actual "work" is done on it. just need to mess with the case next, but that's on hold until march.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> I was thinkin about that, or some blacks.
> Heck i think blues would be ok for it too
> 
> I just don't like brown switches at all. They feel dirty/scratchy to me.


Thats a wide range of option you have there, from black to blue and clear
they all have different feel
why not give white switch a try, i've fallen for it
it's tactile and slight click, a cross between clear and blue (have it on my ducky yellow)

but you have to order it from 7bit over deskthority I guess, I can't find any other place to order such switch


----------



## Mahmutti

I never liked the glossy finish of the Das too much, so I decided to do something about it. Got some matte black vinyl wrap from eBay, and decided to get cooler keycaps from WASD while I was at it. I'm pretty happy with the result, it looks better IRL than it does in the pictures (too dark here, couldn't get decent lighting). Here it is:


----------



## leolion

Tesoro Lobera Supreme


----------



## DaveLT

http://www.mixcloud.com/daveseether/cherry-mx-blue-clickity-clackity-on-cm-storm-mech/
Got bored and did that.


----------



## bobfig

well guys just found out my shine 3 has a bad f3 button. it doesn't even work any more.

edit: fixed it opened up the switch and fixed it.


----------



## Simca

Grats on fixing it. Ducky Powa'.

Just cleaned my own Ducky (this is honestly the hardest keyboard I've ever dealt with to keep clean from dust..it's an enormous dust magnet).


----------



## pez

Still dusty. Do it again.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I too think it looks nice. Needs moar hawt pink LEDs.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, it's hard keeping dust off this thing. I wish there was a spray that kept dust off it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Replaced the main 47 keys with red WASD keycaps, and got PBT red arrow keys and metal ESC key from geek_feng.

Not bad i say.... although the "7" key is effed up, the stock 7 key flushed in just fine just like every other red keycaps on the board... except for the red 7 key. I have to email WASD for a fresh 7 key. As of now its like 1.5 mm taller than every other key, it works but it annoys me like a stuck pixel on a monitor.

Anyone know where to get custom navigation keys? like, red PBT keys for the DEL\END\PGDN keys of that sort.

Speaking of which:



Clears is now my favorite switch ever! Only problem is how stupidly rare that switch is. I want a clear switch Costar style keyboard, just like this Quickfire XT but with clear switches. Why is the clear switch so rare compared to the more common brown switch?


----------



## HPE1000

Have you tried pressing down really hard on the 7 key? Some keys take quite a bit of force to get fully pressed down onto the stem. If you aren't comfortable doing it, I understand.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have you tried pressing down really hard on the 7 key? Some keys take quite a bit of force to get fully pressed down onto the stem. If you aren't comfortable doing it, I understand.


Well... damn. THAT WORKED!

it's all flushed down nice now! WHY the 7 key needs fussing when all other keys were fine? weird.....

anyway... where do i get custom pgdn/end/del keys? i see custom keys for WASD and 1/2/3/4/5.... ah well i guess my gaming keybinds is me and me only.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well... damn. THAT WORKED!
> 
> it's all flushed down nice now! WHY the 7 key needs fussing when all other keys were fine? weird.....
> 
> anyway... where do i get custom pgdn/end/del keys? i see custom keys for WASD and 1/2/3/4/5.... ah well i guess my gaming keybinds is me and me only.


Hehe, I am not sure, it happens sometimes for whatever reason.

I am not really sure where you could get just that cluster of keycaps though. Do you mean custom images printed on them or just them in red?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hehe, I am not sure, it happens sometimes for whatever reason.
> 
> I am not really sure where you could get just that cluster of keycaps though. Do you mean custom images printed on them or just them in red?


just those keys in red with del/end/pgdn default legends, preferably PBT. Question is, who? 6 PBT keys is affordable, but not like 47 key sets though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> just those keys in red with del/end/pgdn default legends, preferably PBT. Question is, who? 6 PBT keys is affordable, but not like 47 key sets though.


I don't think I have ever seen just those keycaps for sale, let alone in pbt or red. :/

Maybe someone else has and can say.


----------



## Jixr

you can stil get custom WASDkeyboards keys made, will be ABS though.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can stil get custom WASDkeyboards keys made, will be ABS though.


yea i'm asking WASD on that now, i'll see what happens.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahmutti*
> 
> I never liked the glossy finish of the Das too much, so I decided to do something about it. Got some matte black vinyl wrap from eBay, and decided to get cooler keycaps from WASD while I was at it. I'm pretty happy with the result, it looks better IRL than it does in the pictures (too dark here, couldn't get decent lighting). Here it is:


Thank you for not going with the carbon fiber Di-Noc. The matte black just looks nice and clean, so much better than that horrible glossy case they won't change.


----------



## ChronoBodi

what full 104-key Costar style keyboard is there that has Clear switches or at least i can put on auto-notify? Like pretty much my Quickfire XT brown but with clears.


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody know of a decent ALPS, Topre or MX Clear number pad?

EDIT:
That can be purchased readily.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Anybody know of a decent ALPS, Topre or MX Clear number pad?
> 
> EDIT:
> That can be purchased readily.


Alps=ALPSulator, a bit more than just a numpad, it is also a calculator with a screen. The switches are fake alps but can be replaced with real ones afaik.

Topre=Probably not

Cherry MX Clear=None afaik, you will need to swap switches.


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Anybody know of a decent ALPS, Topre or MX Clear number pad?
> 
> EDIT:
> That can be purchased readily.


Well, it will depend on what you count as "readily"...but, assuming you're pretty generous about what you're willing to do, here are some options:

ALPS: Assuming that by "ALPS" you mean ALPS-style rather than, necessary, genuine ALPS switches, the ALPSulator, as mentioned, will do, but the layout is weird (no enter in the bottom right, for instance). If you want a more traditional layout, it's often possible to find Haoyute keypads with ALPS-style switches on eBay (like this one), but quality is unknown.

Topre: Realforce 23U

MX Clear: Keycool do a number pad with clears.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> Well, it will depend on what you count as "readily"...but, assuming you're pretty generous about what you're willing to do, here are some options:
> 
> ALPS: Assuming that by "ALPS" you mean ALPS-style rather than, necessary, genuine ALPS switches, the ALPSulator, as mentioned, will do, but the layout is weird (no enter in the bottom right, for instance). If you want a more traditional layout, it's often possible to find Haoyute keypads with ALPS-style switches on eBay (like this one), but quality is unknown.
> 
> Topre: Realforce 23U
> 
> MX Clear: Keycool do a number pad with clears.


BOOM legendary reply +rep
I knew of the RealForce 23U, but it doesn't fit my definition of readily available at all (nor most people's; $300 for a 17 key number pad, maybe once every 6 months? No thanks) That ALPS type keypad looks promising, especially given the price. That said, however its white and wouldn't fit my desk environment well (I wasn't expecting to find a black colored ALPS anything, its kinda rare to begin with, though it did appear to be doubleshot caps so thats a plus)
That leaves the KeyCool as my probable choice for this: backlit (mine will probably stay off), MX stems (keycap compatibility), and the fact that its even got clears to put icing on the cake. Pretty much exactly what I want.

Oh man, that KeyCool has a FANTASTIC FN layout! I *love* the look of that keypad. Now just to find a decent etailer for one (or taobao it)


----------



## cgg123321

Do MX Cherry OCN keycaps exist? I've been wanting one for forever but it seems like all tankguys has is the Alps one (and shipping is $8).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Do MX Cherry OCN keycaps exist? I've been wanting one for forever but it seems like all tankguys has is the Alps one (and shipping is $8).


OCN had a batch of Cherry and Alps made ages ago, but they sold out of the Cherry. I haven't heard any plans to order more.


----------



## Paradigm84

The management staff are reviewing what OCN branded stuff will be coming back, as of now the only OCN keycap available for MX switches is the one you can win from the Keyboard of the Month contest.


----------



## HPE1000

I still can't figure it out, was the OCN cherry keycap doubleshot or pad printed? I know the ALPS one is doubleshot but I just can't solid info on the cherry one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still can't figure it out, was the OCN cherry keycap doubleshot or pad printed? I know the ALPS one is doubleshot but I just can't solid info on the cherry one.


Pretty sure the one sold on Tankguys was doubleshot.


----------



## Xaero252

Annnd one of these with MX clears on the way:


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Annnd one of these with MX clears on the way:


Congratz








You wont regret it, this thing is better than the leopold numpad since it registers the numbers on the numpad section itself
unlike leopold numpad where it registers the key on the number row on top of alphabets , so if you've macro on the number row the numpad basically doesn't work

I've one myself which I've mod the switch and paint the case
too bad I've replaced it with a better one now


----------



## Theelichtje

Hey guys, i wonder if you could help me.

Right now, i'm using a Razer Lycosa, and for some time, i wanted to switch to a mechanical keyboard.

But, i really like the older era, PS2 keyboards.

I have found the following keyboard for free, and wondering if it actually uses mechanical switches.

http://tweakers.net/aanbod/603899/qwerty-toetsenbord-ps-2-aansluiting-(auxiliary).html


----------



## RDx

That keyboard looks awfully familiar to the old TVS Mechanical keyboards we get here in India. The TVS mechanical keyboard does have mechanical keys and has amazing feedback, albeit a little too loud for my liking. Can't really say as I haven't used a modern mechanical keyboard. Since you're getting it for free, might as well give it a shot.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Hey guys, i wonder if you could help me.
> 
> Right now, i'm using a Razer Lycosa, and for some time, i wanted to switch to a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> But, i really like the older era, PS2 keyboards.
> 
> I have found the following keyboard for free, and wondering if it actually uses mechanical switches.
> 
> http://tweakers.net/aanbod/603899/qwerty-toetsenbord-ps-2-aansluiting-(auxiliary).html


Pretty sure it's just a rubber-dome non-mechanical el-cheapo.


----------



## RDx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Pretty sure it's just a rubber-dome non-mechanical el-cheapo.


Wanna bet its a mechanical ...


----------



## Theelichtje

Well, i'm just gonna pick it up tomorrow on my way home and report back here







it's free, so why not


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Well, i'm just gonna pick it up tomorrow on my way home and report back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's free, so why not


Report back with some pictures.


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Report back with some pictures.


Sure thing


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Sure thing


Since you're in EU, I would be keeping an eye out for some Cherry g80 keyboards since you should be able to pick them up on the cheap there.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leolion*
> 
> Tesoro Lobera Supreme


bold move, this one uses Kailh switches (for RGB LEDs support) if I remember right :/


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Since you're in EU, I would be keeping an eye out for some Cherry g80 keyboards since you should be able to pick them up on the cheap there.


You're right! Are they mechanical?! if so, i will get one right away









EDIT: Holy crap they have blues. Mine is on the way!


----------



## bazh

yeah G80s are mechanical and they use MX switches, there's some NIB on eBay still

carefully read the name of the keyboard when finding one, there're also G81s which have MX-compatible keycaps but use MY switches (and yes they're rubber dome)


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> yeah G80s are mechanical and they use MX switches, there's some NIB on eBay still
> 
> carefully read the name of the keyboard when finding one, there're also G81s which have MX-compatible keycaps but use MY switches (and yes they're rubber dome)


Yeah, just noticed that. I have cancelled my order and im going to do some actual research now


----------



## ChronoBodi

ok, again.....

anyone knows where to look for to get a Clear switch 104-key keyboard? It's the better version of Brown switches, it's just stupidly harder to find compared to Browns.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ok, again.....
> 
> anyone knows where to look for to get a Clear switch 104-key keyboard? It's the better version of Brown switches, it's just stupidly harder to find compared to Browns.


http://codekeyboards.com/


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://codekeyboards.com/


Yea, their buy link goes straight to WASD, where they're still out of stock. Grrrrrrrr..... why is Clear switches so rare?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, their buy link goes straight to WASD, where they're still out of stock. Grrrrrrrr..... why is Clear switches so rare?


Not many people want them and for the limited numbers they do have, the people that do want them buy them up? Not sure.


----------



## Jixr

I don't know of any place that has them ready to ship in stock.

your best bet would be to find on off a chinese website and try your luck with that ( may or may not require a proxy ), or look around for a used one.

You can buy a full set of individual switches, but then you need the time and tools to swap them.

As far as limited/low supply, I ( personal opinion ) think that one of the major brand names is buying them all up for a production run. ( no evidence, just a hunch ) It wouldn't make sense that cherry is not producing them at all right now, and with the news of the RGB switches being manfact. exclusive its very possible that there is an existing deal as well for clear switches. ( since the clear code came up they only had a limited run, and everyone is having a hard time getting switches at the moment )

there is also the fact that cherry can build any switch you want, but the MOQ is in the several hundred thousand number, and would be prohibitaly expensive for a GB and the numbers required are just not there.


----------



## The_chemist21

just buy some clear switches from MK and solder them yourself.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> just buy some clear switches from MK and solder them yourself.


Stop asking people to do the impossible.


----------



## gr3nd3l

new model keycool 108 mechanical keyboard black cherry mx clear switches gaming full size customized unique

At least it's free shipping if you don't mind waiting for a few weeks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> new model keycool 108 mechanical keyboard black cherry mx clear switches gaming full size customized unique
> 
> At least it's free shipping if you don't mind waiting for a few weeks


i don't mind a few weeks as long as i get a Clear switch 104-key, they are SO hard to get.

any idea why clears are hard to get to begin with?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i don't mind a few weeks as long as i get a Clear switch 104-key, they are SO hard to get.
> 
> any idea why clears are hard to get to begin with?


that's because Cherry probably only produced it on a limited run


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> new model keycool 108 mechanical keyboard black cherry mx clear switches gaming full size customized unique
> 
> At least it's free shipping if you don't mind waiting for a few weeks


That looks like a ducky keyboard, or a Quickfire XT with extra 4 buttons. Ordered it already, since Clears are so hard to get anyway.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Stop asking people to do the impossible.


You should stop breathing because that seems impossible.


----------



## ChronoBodi

As i noticed, from the AliExpress site i basically ordered a Chinese Ducky Shine II with Clear switches, just branded under "KeyCool"

We'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You should stop breathing because that seems impossible.


I just happen to have the appropriate skills to breathe, most others don't. The same goes for soldering.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just happen to have the appropriate skills to breathe, most others don't. The same goes for soldering.


For future reference you should stop assuming what people can or cannot do, take it as a life lesson and move on.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> For future reference you should stop assuming what people can or cannot do, take it as a life lesson and move on.


Like you assumed he could solder... oooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Like you assumed he could solder... oooooooooooooooooooooo.


I didn't assume anything, I gave him / her the benefit of the doubt they could learn to.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I didn't assume anything, I gave him / her the benefit of the doubt they could learn to.


Lmao, you can word it any way you want, friend.

It's like asking someone who's in the market for a cheap home to build it themselves. Give them the benefit of the doubt to learn how to do everything involved in building a house.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Lmao, you can word it any way you want, friend.
> 
> It's like asking someone who's in the market for a cheap home to build it themselves. Give them the benefit of the doubt to learn how to do everything involved in building a house.


I like how you compare soldering to building a house.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I like how you compare soldering to building a house.


Principle is basic. You can learn carpentry. You can learn electrical work. Likewise, you can learn soldering. Different levels of complexity, but same principal. Some people aren't handy. Don't assume he can solder.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Principle is basic. You can learn carpentry. You can learn electrical work. Likewise, you can learn soldering. *Different levels of complexity*, but same principal. Some people aren't handy. Don't assume he can solder.


You said it best yourself.


----------



## Paradigm84

Please stop.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Please stop.


sorry.


----------



## Simca

Tsk tsk tsk. ~Wags finger~


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk. ~Wags finger~


----------



## azianai

always need the last word eh


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*


That was funny.


----------



## ChronoBodi

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-model-keycool-108-mechanical-keyboard-black-cherry-mx-clear-switches-gaming-full-size-customized-unique/1601772669.html

i noticed that only the ESC key, the WASD keys and the arrow keys for this Clear MX board has LED on them, and not on any other keys. Strange.

Do standard keycaps still fit over the LED-enabled switches?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-model-keycool-108-mechanical-keyboard-black-cherry-mx-clear-switches-gaming-full-size-customized-unique/1601772669.html
> 
> i noticed that only the ESC key, the WASD keys and the arrow keys for this Clear MX board has LED on them, and not on any other keys. Strange.
> 
> Do standard keycaps still fit over the LED-enabled switches?


Yes. All Cherry MX switches are capable of having LEDs, but may not have them installed. There is no difference between the switches with LEDs and without LEDs.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Don't you need a special PCB to be able to make use of LEDs? I can't just stick them in the slots on my Rosewill board or QFR, can I? (Well, except the QFR's lock keys but those are a given)


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Don't you need a special PCB to be able to make use of LEDs? I can't just stick them in the slots on my Rosewill board or QFR, can I? (Well, except the QFR's lock keys but those are a given)


I think it has more to do with the PCB having leads for the LEDs, also the keyboard would have to have a controller board for the LEDs. I think this is all correct, but I've never broken open a keyboard and done any hardcore modding, so I would wait for an answer from a more experienced modder.

EDIT: So to answer your question, no, you can't just put LEDs in a keyboard that didn't come with them.


----------



## coelacanth

I had lots of old school clicky mechanicals back in the day that came with my IBM AT / XTs and other word processors.

I've been using a Dell PS/2 membrane keyboard for the past 13 years that has taken spills, abuse etc. and works like it 's brand new.

But today I decided to try out another mechanical again and just got a Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Ultimate with Cherry MX Browns and fully white LED backlight.

I haven't tried the Browns but the internet consensus is that they are the best compromise for gaming and typing. I didn't want anything clicky, it's just too loud for me, and I like a lighter key press, so it was either the Browns or the Reds, and I decided to go with the Browns. We'll see if it can live up to the awesomeness that is my Dell KB from 2001.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Don't you need a special PCB to be able to make use of LEDs? I can't just stick them in the slots on my Rosewill board or QFR, can I? (Well, except the QFR's lock keys but those are a given)


The PCB needs to have sockets for the LED's. as far as I know, the easily avalible keyboard that does not have LEDS but you can easily add them is the Poker2.
QFR, XT, Filcos, Rosewill ( I may be wrong on that ) do not have pcb's that support LEDs if they don't come with leds out of the box.

Though there is a backlit version of the QFR ( and hopefully the XT ) coming out this year, so if you can hold out those should be easily affordable options for backlit boards ( ducky shine zero is also cheap, microcenter has them under $100 all day long )


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The management staff are reviewing what OCN branded stuff will be coming back, as of now the only OCN keycap available for MX switches is the one you can win from the Keyboard of the Month contest.


Alas, my keyboard is 1 OCN key away from being KOTM...

jk it's a QFR


----------



## Paradigm84

60% TEX Aluminium case on Massdrop.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The PCB needs to have sockets for the LED's. as far as I know, the easily avalible keyboard that does not have LEDS but you can easily add them is the Poker2.
> QFR, XT, Filcos, Rosewill ( I may be wrong on that ) do not have pcb's that support LEDs if they don't come with leds out of the box.
> 
> Though there is a backlit version of the QFR ( and hopefully the XT ) coming out this year, so if you can hold out those should be easily affordable options for backlit boards ( ducky shine zero is also cheap, microcenter has them under $100 all day long )


I've cracked open my Rosewill board and don't remember any sockets for LEDs, so I assume no. Would it be possible to hack them and wire them to the switch itself so it lights up when activated?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've cracked open my Rosewill board and don't remember any sockets for LEDs, so I assume no. Would it be possible to hack them and wire them to the switch itself so it lights up when activated?


Not sure how power requirements would be handled for that. However I don't have any real electrical knowledge, so I can't really say as to whether or not it would be possible.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've cracked open my Rosewill board and don't remember any sockets for LEDs, so I assume no. Would it be possible to hack them and wire them to the switch itself so it lights up when activated?


yes, its possible, but god it will take so much time.

I've tested the idea, and basically you need to solder the led to the switch in series. I've only done it on one switch, and it was a ton of work. I"m not exactly sure due to space constraints if it would be possible in a regular keyboard with a case.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Technically possible? That's what I want to hear!







Probably not worth it then, but it would be a fun project.


----------



## Jixr

note you can't just connect the led to the switch connectors, then it would just act as if that key was constantly pressed down.

EDIT: and i'm so on that allum case, my pokie poke will look good in that.


----------



## Theelichtje

Just to get back on the free (mechanical) keyboard i was going to pick up, i can't pick it up this week, or next week even.

In two weeks i will pick it up and you'll hear from me then!


----------



## bazh

All good now


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> All good now


what actually happened on the LED?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So guess who is using his clickies in a programming class and hasn't been strangled yet?


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> what actually happened on the LED?


well for some reason the transistor on the pcb didn't work right, I replaced it with the new one and bam!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So guess who is using his clickies in a programming class and hasn't been strangled yet?


lol
I love my blues and will remain to be my all time fav

but yesterday when my fiancee borrowed my pc, while I was browsing on my ipad
I can't even stand it myself
***
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> well for some reason the transistor on the pcb didn't work right, I replaced it with the new one and bam!


ahh hardware problem
well congratz, it's a real beauty!


----------



## bazh

thank you









ah, clicky things, the first time I brought my blue board to the class, the whole room was like "what, who the hell bring typewriter here ?" =)


----------



## Jixr

blues lasted me about 5mins at work before someone popped up and asked "is that your keyboard?"

next day I swapped it out for some blacks.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blues lasted me about 5mins at work before someone popped up and asked "is that your keyboard?"
> 
> next day I swapped it out for some blacks.


Did he/she gave it a try?























I have blues in the office, but it's my own room


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I have my own little corner, but with the work I do, the dobule tap issue with blues caused me problems, so I ended up liking blacks best for work.

I use my pokie poke with greens every once in a while at home.

trying to decide if I wanna use blacks or greens on my next build, I like both equally.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I have my own little corner, but with the work I do, the dobule tap issue with blues caused me problems, so I ended up liking blacks best for work.
> 
> I use my pokie poke with greens every once in a while at home.
> 
> trying to decide if I wanna use blacks or greens on my next build, I like both equally.


I was thinking I might try 65g blues next time, everyone who has tried them seems to love it. I think I bought 65g springs, not sure, just going to have to wait until it shows up.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, sometimes my greens do feel a tad too stiff.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So guess who is using his clickies in a programming class and hasn't been strangled yet?


You magnificent son of a duck-sized horse.
But seriously, I'd strangle you if you brought it to class.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blues lasted me about 5mins at work before someone popped up and asked "is that your keyboard?"
> 
> next day I swapped it out for some blacks.


I'm lucky, like Jokrik I have my own office and when I tested my Filco with blues here and asked the guy in the office next to me if it was bothering him, he said he couldn't even hear it.

So I'd be fine having one here, but I also only have the one keyboard and am trying to save, so for the moment I won't be buying a second to use at work. Eventually I'd like to get a TKL for home with clears or blacks and bring my Filco with blues to work, as I need the numpad for work but don't need it at home.


----------



## gr3nd3l

I so need to get a board with Blues for work now!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> I so need to get a board with Blues for work now!


I type on browns and clears at work. Good enough.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Annnd one of these with MX clears on the way:


Nice, I like the clear switches I currently have in my Ducky and I've been looking at that Keycool numpad since I'll be getting a compact keyboard soon but I like to have a numpad now and again. Where did you get it from?


----------



## DaveLT

My UNICOMP Model M should be coming in a few days








On the other hand, that Keycool 108 MX Clear is a hell lot cheaper to buy direct from taobao.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My UNICOMP Model M should be coming in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, that Keycool 108 MX Clear is a hell lot cheaper to buy direct from taobao.


Oh shut up, i was desperate for a Clear 104/108 keyboard, you can't blame me for jumping on it. At least it has POM caps instead of garden variety ABS.

*groan* i never heard of taobao, and i went to their site and its all in Chinese...

at least i'm getting a Clear 108 keyboard, and that's hard enough to obtain.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone know how to make a custom keycap puller? I don't want to order one, no place around here has them for sale, and using a butterknife is problematic at best.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So guess who is using his clickies in a programming class and hasn't been strangled yet?


Haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I carried my QFS with MX Blues for the first two weeks while I was waiting for my Poker 2 with MX Browns to get here, now I carry the Poker to every class!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> blues lasted me about 5mins at work before someone popped up and asked "is that your keyboard?"
> 
> next day I swapped it out for some blacks.


I went through a rash of keyboards at work, trying different ones to see what my co-workers reactions would be (I work in a cubicle farm). Blues got words in minutes, greens in a couple hours, but my main work keyboard is a QF Pro with browns and they haven't said anything about that. It was quite funny when I brought in 4 different keyboards in one week and was trying a different one each day.

EDIT: I just got an offer for my BNIB Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blues and White LEDs, I have it posted for $140.00, guy offered me $130.00 for it, was I dumb to turn him down? I just lowered the price from $150.00 shipped.


----------



## Simca

BNIB, DS3, yeah, I'd turn that down too. 140 is more than fair considering they're almost always sold out now.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I carried my QFS with MX Blues for the first two weeks while I was waiting for my Poker 2 with MX Browns to get here, now I carry the Poker to every class!


The only problem is that I can't carry it around all day. I mean, I can, but it would not be practical at all. I can fit my QFR in my laptop bag very nicely, but the Rosewill one is full 104-key and four keycaps too wide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You magnificent son of a duck-sized horse.
> But seriously, I'd strangle you if you brought it to class.










Love you too.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone know how to make a custom keycap puller? I don't want to order one, no place around here has them for sale, and using a butterknife is problematic at best.


Just make one out of a paper clip


----------



## Paradigm84

I've been wondering, what is the most expensive production (i.e. non-custom) MX mechanical keyboard at the time of original sale, would it be a Tuhaojin with MX Greens?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> EDIT: I just got an offer for my BNIB Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blues and White LEDs, I have it posted for $140.00, guy offered me $130.00 for it, was I dumb to turn him down? I just lowered the price from $150.00 shipped.


I would have sold it, since you can buy one with blue switches and orange / purple leds for $125 shipped from *NCIX*.

Edit: you can buy a *Cherry MX black with purple leds for $109 shipped*.

Edit2: you can also receive a $10 gift card to NCIX if you are a new customer by using code *NEWCUSTOMER10INSTANT022014* at checkout ( located top right in your basket ) if you purchase $75 or more and $20 gift card if you purchase $150 or more with code *NEWCUSTOMER20GC022014*
Quote:


> Disclaimer: Gift card will not reflect on your invoice until it has been reviewed by our customer care team. Upon customer care review, a customer care representative will add the gift card to the order and you'll receive your gift card along with your order. Gift card does not expire. *Free shipping is not valid in Alaska, Hawaii, or Puerto Rico.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My UNICOMP Model M should be coming in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, that Keycool 108 MX Clear is a hell lot cheaper to buy direct from taobao.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up, i was desperate for a Clear 104/108 keyboard, you can't blame me for jumping on it. At least it has POM caps instead of garden variety ABS.
> 
> *groan* i never heard of taobao, and i went to their site and its all in Chinese...
> 
> at least i'm getting a Clear 108 keyboard, and that's hard enough to obtain.
Click to expand...

I think I was quite lucky to get my Ducky with clear switches and PBT caps for ~150 USD, they sell for over 200 USD over here, with more common switches they are still around 180 USD.


----------



## user18

Blue/white backlights tend to command a bit of a higher price because they're more popular?


----------



## Simca

Blues are more desirable than blacks and white is more universal than purple. Also, he probably has a full size ducky isntead of a TKL Ducky.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been wondering, what is the most expensive production (i.e. non-custom) MX mechanical keyboard at the time of original sale, would it be a Tuhaojin with MX Greens?


thats a limited edition though... not sure if it really falls into the class of 'production'

the madcats/cyborg strike 7 is equally costly msrp of $300


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I think I was quite lucky to get my Ducky with clear switches and PBT caps for ~150 USD, they sell for over 200 USD over here, with more common switches they are still around 180 USD.


i still got mine for $150, the keycool 108 board Clear, it just takes 2 weeks to get here, the supplier being located in China and all that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats a limited edition though... not sure if it really falls into the class of 'production'
> 
> the madcats/cyborg strike 7 is equally costly msrp of $300


Well, I mean a board that is entirely produced by a company in that you don't get to choose everything about the board, you have to just pick from a list of released models.

Also the Strike 7 is a rubber dome board.


----------



## Jixr

Oh, i thought they had some high cost mechanical version.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Blues are more desirable than blacks and white is more universal than purple. Also, he probably has a full size ducky isntead of a TKL Ducky.


Ducky shine 3 MX blue white led 108 key is $135 shipped and if you are a new customer to NCIX you also get a $10 gift card. Btw TKL is a more desirable layout than Full.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well, I mean a board that is entirely produced by a company in that you don't get to choose everything about the board, you have to just pick from a list of released models.
> 
> Also the Strike 7 is a rubber dome board.


that $300 board is rubber dome???? Ripoff of all ripoffs, should be a RealForce Topre keyboard or some ultra-rare Cherry switches rarer than Clears, something like Super Blacks or something.


----------



## Sniping

I believe that the Typenow Solid costs more than the ducky aluminum keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that $300 board is rubber dome???? Ripoff of all ripoffs, should be a RealForce Topre keyboard or some ultra-rare Cherry switches rarer than Clears, something like Super Blacks or something.


Yeah, for some reason if a board has a screen it drives the price up massively.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I believe that the Typenow Solid costs more than the ducky aluminum keyboard.


First time hearing of that, looks pretty substantial.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The screen actually makes sense. It's not that they're expensive per se to manufacture, but getting them to interface properly and being able to sell them at a higher price (and IMO fair, though I see no use for a keyboard screen) means that they will be more expensive.


----------



## Sniping

It's pretty much a Korean custom keyboard, except it's not custom and it's premade. It's very similar to the custom keyboards in terms of quality, and price too


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The screen actually makes sense. It's not that they're expensive per se to manufacture, but getting them to interface properly and being able to sell them at a higher price (and IMO fair, though I see no use for a keyboard screen) means that they will be more expensive.


The issue is the quality might not be great, I know the screen on the G19 was pretty bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It's pretty much a Korean custom keyboard, except it's not custom and it's premade. It's very similar to the custom keyboards in terms of quality, and price too


Ah right, well for that price I'd expect it to be on par with a custom board, it seems to be almost as much as a KMAC 2.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been wondering, what is the most expensive production (i.e. non-custom) MX mechanical keyboard at the time of original sale, would it be a Tuhaojin with MX Greens?


THIS
casing and keycaps are customize just like Tuhaojin, same pcb as other cherry keyboard
doesn't it classified as non-custom?

and this is legit, I saw it on Cherry website just cant be bothered to find it now


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah, I remember seeing that before.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Btw TKL is a more desirable layout than Full.


I have to disagree. A number of us still like our 104 key setups. I tried to do the TKL thing, but it drove me up the wall and I just couldn't take the loss of my ten digit keypad.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's more mobile for sure, but I like my number pad for the desktop.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone know how to make a custom keycap puller? I don't want to order one, no place around here has them for sale, and using a butterknife is problematic at best.


Step 1: Get a lathe or find one locally you can use.

Step 2: Get a drill press or find one locally you can use.

Step 3: Buy or make your own wire bending jig.

Step 4: Buy supplies for handle and wire. The handle can be metal or wood, the puller mechanism itself needs to be wire, and you need some way of anchoring the puller in the handle. I won't tell you what specific kind and size to get, buy you should be able to figure it out pretty easily with a little research.

Step 5: Make your custom key cap puller of awesomeness.

Step 6: Post pictures for fun and maybe profit.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to disagree. A number of us still like our 104 key setups. I tried to do the TKL thing, but it drove me up the wall and I just couldn't take the loss of my ten digit keypad.


You can disagree all you want but mechanical TKL keyboards outsell Full. If you keep an eye out on most websites, the TKL almost always go oos before Full does. Not sure how close you are following the mech board scene but there aren't many custom full boards being designed, most you see is TKL and keypad or a 60% layout seems to be very popular now.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's all preference, one size isn't better than another in the same way one switch isn't better than another.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's all preference, one size isn't better than another in the same way one switch isn't better than another.


Unless it's Browns vs anything else.







TKL is a good compromise between full-size and 60%, and if you don't use a number pad then you might as well get one.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's all preference, one size isn't better than another in the same way one switch isn't better than another.


I agree it's about preference, TKL is more ergonomic setup than Full and people prefer TKL over Full most of the time ( rubber dome user statistics don't apply here ).


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone know how to make a custom keycap puller? I don't want to order one, no place around here has them for sale, and using a butterknife is problematic at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: Get a lathe or find one locally you can use.
> 
> Step 2: Get a drill press or find one locally you can use.
> 
> Step 3: Buy or make your own wire bending jig.
> 
> Step 4: Buy supplies for handle and wire. The handle can be metal or wood, the puller mechanism itself needs to be wire, and you need some way of anchoring the puller in the handle. I won't tell you what specific kind and size to get, buy you should be able to figure it out pretty easily with a little research.
> 
> Step 5: Make your custom key cap puller of awesomeness.
> 
> Step 6: Post pictures for fun and maybe profit.
Click to expand...

Okay, I deserved that.

I should've said "homemade," not "custom."

Lesson learned.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You can disagree all you want but mechanical TKL keyboards outsell Full. If you keep an eye out on most websites, the TKL almost always go oos before Full does. Not sure how close you are following the mech board scene but there aren't many custom full boards being designed, most you see is TKL and keypad or a 60% layout seems to be very popular now.


*shrugs then smiles* In the end, like Para said - it's all personal preference. And hey, if full size keyboards take longer to sell out, all the better for me! ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unless it's Browns vs anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TKL is a good compromise between full-size and 60%, and if you don't use a number pad then you might as well get one.


Long live the non-clicky brown switch! ...

...

......I'll admit, I miss the greens that QuickFire Stealth had, but I just seriously couldn't live without my numberpad.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been wondering, what is the most expensive production (i.e. non-custom) MX mechanical keyboard at the time of original sale, would it be a Tuhaojin with MX Greens?


It might be the kinesis advantage.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, I deserved that.
> 
> I should've said "homemade," not "custom."
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


No need for shame. Though I probably would have responded the same with homemade since that is a homemade key cap puller I did in my garage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It might be the kinesis advantage.


The Maltron dual handed (and from Maltron's website) is ~2-3x as expensive as the Kinesis Advantage at around $800 retail price. There might be something more expensive, but the most expensive production MX keyboard I know of is from Maltron. I believe there are some Cherry boards that go for more now (like the ergo split G80), but they're selling for quite a bit more than retail price.

If you want most expensive retail price mechanical keyboard, the one that I believe tops the list is the lackluster and pretty crappy Optimus Maximus at $1600 for Cherry ML switches. The Optimus Aux is the most expensive keypad I know of, coming in at $650 for Cherry ML. All I can say is that they must have had some darn good cocaine to think those prices were realistic for the quality of the product.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Oh shut up, i was desperate for a Clear 104/108 keyboard, you can't blame me for jumping on it. At least it has POM caps instead of garden variety ABS.
> 
> *groan* i never heard of taobao, and i went to their site and its all in Chinese...
> 
> at least i'm getting a Clear 108 keyboard, and that's hard enough to obtain.


Dye sub caps








It's from china. Use a taobao agent in your country







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The only problem is that I can't carry it around all day. I mean, I can, but it would not be practical at all. I can fit my QFR in my laptop bag very nicely, but the Rosewill one is full 104-key and four keycaps too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too.


My Rosewill fits in my bag JUST fine







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The screen actually makes sense. It's not that they're expensive per se to manufacture, but getting them to interface properly and being able to sell them at a higher price (and IMO fair, though I see no use for a keyboard screen) means that they will be more expensive.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCDsysinfo-for-GOverlay-USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-Module-gamer-gadget-FPS-Hype-Smartie-/121106592717
Thank me later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unless it's Browns vs anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TKL is a good compromise between full-size and 60%, and if you don't use a number pad then you might as well get one.


You guys missed the trick! A essential rule of being a man is, bigger is better. More is better


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You guys missed the trick! A essential rule of being a man is, bigger is better. More is better


What about heavier? What if my 60% board weighs more than a full size board?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Ducky shine 3 MX blue white led 108 key is $135 shipped and if you are a new customer to NCIX you also get a $10 gift card. Btw TKL is a more desirable layout than Full.


Is there a sales chart or something that confirms that? I can't imagine people wanting TKL over full sized keyboard.


----------



## coelacanth

I just got a Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Ultimate to replace my PS/2 kb. I got a PS/2 adapter and plugged the QuickFire in and nothing happens. KB stays dark and unresponsive.

It works on USB 2.0 port just fine though. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What about heavier? What if my 60% board weighs more than a full size board?


That's not a good thing. But who am I to speak if I got a modern keyboard that weighs even more than a model m


----------



## Spade616

Woot! Got my first ever mechanical! (Its funny too since Ive been hanging out in this subforum for a while now.) Held off on that blackwidow ultimate purchase and got myself a Quickfire Ultimate mx blue instead! The asian version packs red leds instead of blue. This thing is a contradiction. Its built like a tank, and I could probably kill a spartan with it, but it feels so gentle and just a dream to type on. Im already typing faster as we speak, as I dont have to bottom out on each key. 101.629 dollars well spent.







I couldve gotten a Ducky Shine 2, but I couldnt bring myself to accept the Duck logo.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, I deserved that.
> 
> I should've said "homemade," not "custom."
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


What I did was to take a pair of tweezers (see picture) and bend the tips inwards, might want to file the tips to make them slightly more dull.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd imagine tkl boards sell out faster since less are produced. Just sayin.

Also, I loved the screen on my g19. Was handy for keeping system info up at the time I was using it.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd imagine tkl boards sell out faster since less are produced. Just sayin.
> 
> Also, I loved the screen on my g19. Was handy for keeping system info up at the time I was using it.


That's just _your_ imagination.


----------



## HPE1000

I might just contact some popular keyboard makers (cooler master, ducky, WASD, Max Keyboards, etc)and see if they would be willing to tell me if TKL boards outsell Full size boards or if it is simply that TKL boards are produced in smaller numbers. Might be fun to see what they say


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I might just contact some popular keyboard makers (cooler master, ducky, WASD, Max Keyboards, etc)and see if they would be willing to tell me if TKL boards outsell Full size boards or if it is simply that TKL boards are produced in smaller numbers. Might be fun to see what they say


lol way to go hpe
Its funny to see that you are turning into a keyboard maniac , you are so good at customizing keyboard now

I'm gonna change the led and springs of my kmac and kpad with the gold, just to keep up with your level

Btw you think we can see through the gold springs with clear switch cover? I see there is a GB for it


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm not giving up my numpad ever, it's needed for my personal WASD cluster, where the 0 button on numpad is used for jumping as well as 1, 4, and 7 for hotkeys next to the arrow keys i use for movement.

of course it doesn't hurt to have the numpad for hotkeying ANYTHING, especially some MMOs.

Then again i'm left handed, so that works for me.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I would have sold it, since you can buy one with blue switches and orange / purple leds for $125 shipped from *NCIX*.
> 
> Edit: you can buy a *Cherry MX black with purple leds for $109 shipped*.
> 
> Edit2: you can also receive a $10 gift card to NCIX if you are a new customer by using code *NEWCUSTOMER10INSTANT022014* at checkout ( located top right in your basket ) if you purchase $75 or more and $20 gift card if you purchase $150 or more with code *NEWCUSTOMER20GC022014*


Dude, you rock.
I think I might actually jump on this.

Gahh...so tempting.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> lol way to go hpe
> Its funny to see that you are turning into a keyboard maniac , you are so good at customizing keyboard now
> 
> I'm gonna change the led and springs of my kmac and kpad with the gold, just to keep up with your level
> 
> Btw you think we can see through the gold springs with clear switch cover? I see there is a GB for it


Thanks









You will barely see the springs, I was contemplating swapping the springs in my current switches out for gold ones but I don't think they are really going to be visible once they are on the board XD

If you installed an LED on the switch then the springs probably wouldn't be visible.

Example:


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will barely see the springs, I was contemplating swapping the springs in my current switches out for gold ones but I don't think they are really going to be visible once they are on the board XD
> 
> If you installed an LED on the switch then the springs probably wouldn't be visible.
> 
> Example:


Hmmm true
Im gonna stay with black cover if thats the case
Springs swap only then, and I have a leftover filco for those 100g and 120g springs
Seriously cant wait to heat up the iron again


----------



## Jixr

I'm surprised no one has painted their switch casings yet.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm surprised no one has painted their switch casings yet.


It might be possible, I think more people would rather just get clear tops with stickers, although that gives a completely different look. Painting would be really cool though, the only color replacement tops out there right now are clear, white, and red. The red with red switches look AMAZING, too bad I don't really like reds









It seems like LZ might release a new keyboard this year like the LZ-S/F/GH, I messaged lifezone and finally got a response this morning, the message was kind of engrish but it _seems_ they might do it. If it is good enough looking it will probably be my end game TKL board.


----------



## HPE1000

I should paint a switch top gold, shouldn't I?









For KEYBOARD SCIENCE of course.


----------



## Jixr

though I won't do it, stickers and casings seem pointless to me, but would add custom e-peen I guess.


----------



## Jack Mac

Got my Model M


----------



## HPE1000

^ Nice! It looks to be in great condition.

SO, WASD responded to me, and since we were talking about the CODE selling out , I looked forward to their response the most. They tell me that full size boards are their best selling


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Nice! It looks to be in great condition.
> 
> SO, WASD responded to me, and since we were talking about the CODE selling out , I looked forward to their response the most. They tell me that full size boards are their best selling


yep i love my code 87, i dont think i will ever want a 10key on my gaming rig ever again for how randomly i use it.


----------



## HPE1000

I decided to go for some texture for this, bad picture, but I need to let it sit now and then clear coat. I am going to put a 120g gold spring in this switch


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> See, someone else said this too--you need to restart to use PS/2.
> 
> I've never had to. Is it because I'm using a USB keyboard into a PS/2 adapter? Or why?
> My Filco is always plugged in PS/2, and it's come unplugged several times. I just plug it back in and type away.


What adapter are you using? I want to plug my CM Quickfire Ultimate into PS/2.

I've read conflicting info -- some people use adapters just fine, some people need signal converters to get USB keyboards to work with PS/2.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What adapter are you using? I want to plug my CM Quickfire Ultimate into PS/2.
> 
> I've read conflicting info -- some people use adapters just fine, some people need signal converters to get USB keyboards to work with PS/2.


why use ps2? am i missing somthing?
(you were asking about adapter with filco, but my keyboard came with the ps/2 adapter)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If it's a USB keyboard then there is no PS/2 signal. If it's a hybrid of both like most mechanicals, then you just need a keyboard output, often mini USB, to PC input, either PS/2 or USB.

EDIT because dirty post-ninjas: PS/2 offers native N-key rollover with none of the tricks USB has to employ. I've been using USB myself because I had some issues with it disconnecting. I guess now it wouldn't be too bad to plug in the PS/2 adapter and, if the signal is lost, switch to USB instead of rebooting.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why use ps2? am i missing somthing?
> (you were asking about adapter with filco, but my keyboard came with the ps/2 adapter)


full NKRO (all keys on keyboard can be pressed and recognized without ghosting or error.

So far on USB front it takes 2 USB plugs to get 20KRO on Corsair keyboards, and the cabling is too damn thick for me.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ Nice! It looks to be in great condition.
> 
> SO, WASD responded to me, and since we were talking about the CODE selling out , I looked forward to their response the most. They tell me that full size boards are their best selling


Oh believe me, it was. That was before I cleaned it, lol. It's so much sturdier and nicer than my K60 and it was basically free, only cost me an old 19" 720p Toshiba TV I never use.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> full NKRO (all keys on keyboard can be pressed and recognized without ghosting or error.


oh, what situation would you ever do this?

i think 2 keys at once is the most ive ever even needed? perhaps 3 at once in fast paced game.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Usually 6KRO is sufficient, but some programs' macro keys may use more and then PS/2 becomes a requirement.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Usually 6KRO is sufficient, but some programs' macro keys may use more and then PS/2 becomes a requirement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> oh, what situation would you ever do this?
> 
> i think 2 keys at once is the most ive ever even needed? perhaps 3 at once in fast paced game.


Control alt delete?

EDIT: Oh look a wild unicorn appeared, the unicorn used ninja


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> oh, what situation would you ever do this?
> 
> i think 2 keys at once is the most ive ever even needed? perhaps 3 at once in fast paced game.


CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+R in Notepad ++


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Control alt delete?
> 
> EDIT: Oh look a wild unicorn appeared, the unicorn used ninja


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+R in Notepad ++


according to most keyboards the rollover thing shift ctrl dont count against the key count, meaning you can push x number of keys, plus ctrl alt shift
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://codekeyboards.com/*
> On the CODE keyboard, up to six keys can be pressed at once, which is known as 6-Key USB Rollover. *Furthermore, Ctrl, Alt, and Shift* do not count towards these six keys


sounds like using ps/2 adapter is a good ole fashioned example of Epeen


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> according to most keyboards the rollover thing shift ctrl dont count against the key count, meaning you can push x number of keys, plus ctrl alt shift
> sounds like using ps/2 adapter is a good ole fashioned example of Epeen


Huh, did not know that and frankly i just tried to be "clever"


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If it's a USB keyboard then there is no PS/2 signal. If it's a hybrid of both like most mechanicals, then you just need a keyboard output, often mini USB, to PC input, either PS/2 or USB.
> 
> EDIT because dirty post-ninjas: PS/2 offers native N-key rollover with none of the tricks USB has to employ. I've been using USB myself because I had some issues with it disconnecting. I guess now it wouldn't be too bad to plug in the PS/2 adapter and, if the signal is lost, switch to USB instead of rebooting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why use ps2? am i missing somthing?
> (you were asking about adapter with filco, but my keyboard came with the ps/2 adapter)


PS/2 > USB.

I figured since the CM Quickfire Ultimate is advertised as having "NKRO" with USB that it should also work with PS/2, but it didn't come with an adapter. And after quite some time reading this seems to be one of the more arcane topics. I know that other KBs in the QuickFire line come with PS/2 adapters. I guess I'll just buy one and see if it works.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> PS/2 > USB.
> 
> I figured since the CM Quickfire Ultimate is advertised as having "NKRO" with USB that it should also work with PS/2, but it didn't come with an adapter. And after quite some time reading this seems to be one of the more arcane topics. I know that other KBs in the QuickFire line come with PS/2 adapters. I guess I'll just buy one and see if it works.


want mine? ill give it to ya, i wont ever use it


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> want mine? ill give it to ya, i wont ever use it


Thanks for the offier!







I'll buy one and see if it works, but at this point I'm not even sure that the Ultimate will work with PS/2. The QuickFire Rapid, XT, and Stealth all come with a PS/2 adapter but the Ultimate doesn't.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know why I can't use WASD properly with my Model M? As in when playing FPS games it won't let me strafe when moving. Anyone think it's because of my PS/2 adapter?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know why I can't use WASD properly with my Model M? As in when playing FPS games it won't let me strafe when moving. Anyone think it's because of my PS/2 adapter?


Probably keys locking. Keyboard design flaw, nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Probably keys locking. Keyboard design flaw, nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


Dang, other than that this is an amazing keyboard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang, other than that this is an amazing keyboard.


It happens on most keyboards except ones with "NKRO" or what is commonly called "anti ghosting".

The keys that lock up vary, it's not a constant "more then two keys always lock", so you can try re-mapping your controls (ESDF might work while WASD doesn't).


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I decided to go for some texture for this, bad picture, but I need to let it sit now and then clear coat. I am going to put a 120g gold spring in this switch


One done, and 86 more to go
good luck!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> One done, and 86 more to go
> good luck!


Jesus.... just replacing 47 keycaps took a while, NEVERMIND painting/desoldering 87 switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> One done, and 86 more to go
> good luck!


lol, I don't think so









I got the clear coat on though, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It happens on most keyboards except ones with "NKRO" or what is commonly called "anti ghosting".
> 
> The keys that lock up vary, it's not a constant "more then two keys always lock", so you can try re-mapping your controls (ESDF might work while WASD doesn't).


I think I'll just bind strafe to my mouse buttons instead lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I should paint a switch top gold, shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For KEYBOARD SCIENCE of course.


Oh dear, Ripster has brainwashed you.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh dear, Ripster has brainwashed you.


Who?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Jesus.... just replacing 47 keycaps took a while, NEVERMIND painting/desoldering 87 switches.


It's not boring if you are addicted to the solder fume


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Lead is a bad thing to have in your lungs. Just a word of advice, take it any way you like, but you're probably going to kick the bucket pretty soon if you inhale lead because it smells nice. So... Good luck in your projects?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Lead is a bad thing to have in your lungs. Just a word of advice, take it any way you like, but you're probably going to kick the bucket pretty soon if you inhale lead because it smells nice. So... Good luck in your projects?


DUDE! Lead Solder fumes do not contain lead
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What adapter are you using? I want to plug my CM Quickfire Ultimate into PS/2.
> 
> I've read conflicting info -- some people use adapters just fine, some people need signal converters to get USB keyboards to work with PS/2.


Did you plug your PS/2 when the computer was ON or OFF? They are not plug and play.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> DUDE! Lead Solder fumes do not contain lead


Lead solder fumes definitely contain lead, and the harmful effects of it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lead solder fumes definitely contain lead, and the harmful effects of it.


Are you suggesting ALL TV repairmen from the 70s should have died by the 90s?
As a EE and having to work with it everyday it's false that leader solder fumes contain lead AS LEAD DOESN'T EVAPORATE AT 400C EITHER. They melt. Not freaking boil or evaporate


----------



## CSCoder4ever

you don't exactly want to breath the stuff all the time either I would imagine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Are you suggesting ALL TV repairmen from the 70s should have died by the 90s?
> As a EE and having to work with it everyday it's false that leader solder fumes contain lead AS LEAD DOESN'T EVAPORATE AT 400C EITHER. They melt. Not freaking boil or evaporate


The fumes contain (some) lead particles, they aren't lead vapor







. The leadless solder fumes are usually worse.

I don't think you could actually die from it unless you were just burning tons of solder in a bonfire and breathing it in a bunch. It's still not a good idea to inhale it when you can avoid it, but the bit you breath in naturally is usually not harmful.


----------



## JayKthnx

The problem with the fumes isn't from lead, it's from the flux. Many types of flux contain colophony which creates hydrochloric acid, benzene, toluene, styrene, etc. when heated to soldering temps.

That top looks nice hpe. Only thing I'd be concerned about is the paint flaking off the mount legs while flexing for installation. It's a very small area for the posing to bond to.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Anyone have an example of black on black keycaps??? I want the stealth look while still retaining a slight visual of the keys.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Anyone have an example of black on black keycaps??? I want the stealth look while still retaining a slight visual of the keys.


Black on black is more of a dark grey on black, I think there was a group buy on Geekhack for a PBT set a few months ago. I'll see if I can find it.

E:


The group buy seems to still be going on, here's the link if you're interested: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50935.0


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Black on black is more of a dark grey on black, I think there was a group buy on Geekhack for a PBT set a few months ago. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> E:
> 
> 
> The group buy seems to still be going on, here's the link if you're interested: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50935.0


Awesome!!!!! now this is what im talking about thanks!


----------



## user18

Not a problem









I remember some people talking about desoldering irons several dozen pages back -- what irons have people used and recommend?


----------



## kskwerl




----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*


What heresy is this? topre next to mx brown!!! needs 23uw


----------



## KarlInChicago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Got my Model M


Looks a tad small.







I joke because I have 2 IBM Model Ms, but the ones with the 24 Function Key layout instead of just the 12. The one I have been using for over 20 years and the other in my desk drawer as backup. Still going strong so I think they will both outlive me. Heartache came with the job migrating our desktops from Win XP to Win 7 and finding that there is no longer a kbd driver that maps all of my keys (some, but not all, of the 2nd set of F-keys were dropped). Seriously, though, these M keyboards are built like tanks - I think I could pound tent stakes into frozen turf and then go right back to typing. Great to see another fan.


----------



## Razor88

A quick question on the Quickfire TK. Do the keycaps fade quickly? I was thinking of the stealth version, but it's quite a bit more expensive where I live, and my brother might have a problem with it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarlInChicago*
> 
> Looks a tad small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joke because I have 2 IBM Model Ms, but the ones with the 24 Function Key layout instead of just the 12. The one I have been using for over 20 years and the other in my desk drawer as backup. Still going strong so I think they will both outlive me. Heartache came with the job migrating our desktops from Win XP to Win 7 and finding that there is no longer a kbd driver that maps all of my keys (some, but not all, of the 2nd set of F-keys were dropped). Seriously, though, these M keyboards are built like tanks - I think I could pound tent stakes into frozen turf and then go right back to typing. Great to see another fan.


Yeah, I'm really loving this keyboard. It's a joy to type on. I just need a better USB to PS/2 adapter because the one I have now barely works. If I'm pressing W and then press anything else, it forgets W and I have to press it again. Can someone recommend me a good USB to PS/2 adapter, preferably cheap.


----------



## Luczrio

Shucks. If only Coke didn't eat my MX Blues... I'm typing on a rubber dome right now. Ew.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> The problem with the fumes isn't from lead, it's from the flux. Many types of flux contain colophony which creates hydrochloric acid, benzene, toluene, styrene, etc. when heated to soldering temps.
> 
> That top looks nice hpe. Only thing I'd be concerned about is the paint flaking off the mount legs while flexing for installation. It's a very small area for the posing to bond to.


I don't think it's much to worry about from what I understand, since most of us aren't soldering frequently. Although long term exposure can cause problems.

It didn't chip, it went on the switch just fine, now I need to take it off and see if that will crack the paint, I am kind of doubting it will though. Who knows.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luczrio*
> 
> Shucks. If only Coke didn't eat my MX Blues... I'm typing on a rubber dome right now. Ew.


Coke eats EVERYTHING.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor88*
> 
> A quick question on the Quickfire TK. Do the keycaps fade quickly? I was thinking of the stealth version, but it's quite a bit more expensive where I live, and my brother might have a problem with it.










why would a stealth keycap fade is beyond me


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would a stealth keycap fade is beyond me


He thinks the caps will fade, so he was thinking of getting the stealth version to counter the fading.


----------



## Xaero252

Heh, several of my keycaps end up polished shortly after purchase (It's because of a game I play and poor typing posture with the Enter and Spacebar keys)

Nothing I can really do to prevent it for the most part though. cleaning the caps once a month with Oxyclean seems to make them retain their finish a little longer, but inevitably - WADS, Enter, Space and the arrows end up with a nice clean polish (though that may end up being RDFG or ESDF instead soon...)


----------



## DF is BUSY

where is the cheapest place to get a set of 104 cherry keyset? elitekb has sets for $20+shipping, is this as low as it goes?


----------



## Razor88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He thinks the caps will fade, so he was thinking of getting the stealth version to counter the fading.


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where is the cheapest place to get a set of 104 cherry keyset? elitekb has sets for $20+shipping, is this as low as it goes?


not all keyset are the same, they are categorized under different materials
more expensive keyset usually are made of PBT or double shot ABS
cheaper one are usually just normal ABS

it's the matter of durability and feel, and it's all personal
I myself prefer double shot abs

but if you are looking for cheap option I believe 20$ is as low as it can be









or for 23-25$ go for THIS , it's a double shot abs
I strongly advice you spend the extra $


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> or for 23-25$ go for THIS , it's a double shot abs
> I strongly advice you spend the extra $


mm too bad those aren't blank.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where is the cheapest place to get a set of 104 cherry keyset? elitekb has sets for $20+shipping, is this as low as it goes?


I would try to find a used set of Tai Hao doubleshot keycaps, they're usually $13+shipping or even less.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I hate the corsair k60 with a passion -_-

You would think it sounded nice and awesome from the way it looked and everything, but first problem...

it doesn't do BIOS or UEFI at all, its clumsy giant braided cable had to suck up 2 precious USB cables... for what exactly again? PS/2 has its purpose as "it just works" and saves me a USB port as well.

Now, the Cherry Red switches, this is purely preferences, but they feel too light and a little too much like rubber domes to me, somewhat like a mech version of domes. Oh, and it's hybrid rubber and mech, ever reminding you how crap rubber feels like whenever you touch the function keys.

That's why i got Brown Quickfire XT and soon to get the elusive Keycool 108 Clears, since they have that tactical feel that makes them feel mechanical to me. The magic is in the actuation, and the linear switches, especially the Reds, just don't give you any feedbacks, just like rubber domes.

Then again, how was i supposed to know? the k60 was my first "mech" keyboard, and not being satisfied with it, went on to better keyboards.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor88*
> 
> Thank you kind sir.


No problem, ma'am. *tips hat*


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I would try to find a used set of Tai Hao doubleshot keycaps, they're usually $13+shipping or even less.


If you're lucky. Most people seem to be selling them closer to the $25 that keypop is selling theirs at.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where is the cheapest place to get a set of 104 cherry keyset? elitekb has sets for $20+shipping, is this as low as it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> not all keyset are the same, they are categorized under different materials
> more expensive keyset usually are made of PBT or double shot ABS
> cheaper one are usually just normal ABS
> 
> it's the matter of durability and feel, and it's all personal
> I myself prefer double shot abs
> 
> but if you are looking for cheap option I believe 20$ is as low as it can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or for 23-25$ go for THIS , it's a double shot abs
> I strongly advice you spend the extra $
Click to expand...

colors are limited but the green one seems nice

can you tell me what they mean by 7x space bar? i looked at their reference picture on their website and the mounts are different from mine:


----------



## Jixr

Horray! i'm getting a raindrop set!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No problem, ma'am. *tips hat*


I was waiting for this response.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7x is the unit length of the space bar. One unit is the same length as the length of one standard key cap like your alphas and function row. So a 7x space bar is seven key caps long, as long as Q to U on your keyboard. The more common space bar length is 6.25x, so 6 1/4 key caps long.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray! i'm getting a raindrop set!


Nice!
Those are pretty smexy caps.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, now i'm just not sure what I'm going to put them on.

I really want to get an alluminum case, but i'm not sure if I want to get one for my QFR or my poker, the poker is cheaper, but i feel like the qfr would be more practical, though i'm starting to love my greens more than my blacks.


----------



## Theelichtje

Well. i found a Dell AT101W at one of the server rooms at my work. Tomorrow i will swap it for a regular rubber dome ps2 keyboard









I do have one question. It has black alps, and i was wondering whether there are any replacement keycaps for it? So far i have not been able to find any...


----------



## JayKthnx

Only scavenged from another Alps board as far as I know


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well guys, just to insert this into the thread, which breaks up topics, but I am a bit of a rebel








I promised some time ago now to post up a picture of my current setup, of course I am as useless as usual but after giving my desk a good clean yesterday I took a snapshot of it, so here you go


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Well guys, just to insert this into the thread, which breaks up topics, but I am a bit of a rebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promised some time ago now to post up a picture of my current setup, of course I am as useless as usual but after giving my desk a good clean yesterday I took a snapshot of it, so here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice, I have always liked those monitors, they look really cool









In other news, I am internet famous, that lego keycap I made before I was even a member of geekhack has been discovered lol

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1xopnu/geekwhacker_steals_my_lego_keycap_design/

I tried my best, but even calling him he who shall not be named doesn't work. XD


----------



## Jixr

I don't get the lego head and similar looking caps things, look ugly, i'm sure they feel ugly, and have no practical use.
In my book they are up there with 24" rims, stick on hood vents, and tags on baseball hats.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't get the lego head and similar looking caps things, look ugly, i'm sure they feel ugly, and have no practical use.
> In my book they are up there with 24" rims, stick on hood vents, and tags on baseball hats.


lol the lego heads do look a bit silly. At least the lego pieces are very similar in size and shape to a normal keycap, although I don't put them on my keyboards because they still aren't great.

dem 24" tho


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't get the lego head and similar looking caps things, look ugly, i'm sure they feel ugly, and have no practical use.
> In my book they are up there with 24" rims, stick on hood vents, and tags on baseball hats.


I see someone didn't play with legos as a kid







. A lot of novelty keycaps aren't practical, that isn't really the point of them.


----------



## Jack Mac

Going to clean the outer keycaps on my Model M and I'll post pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Only if they're before and after shots.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Lego can never look silly, and I would type on a Lego keyboard, (just imagine using those flat top pieces including the angled ones for the spacebar

and for the ESC key any minifig head would look great.

P.S. the monitor is great for a budget IPS affair, while it's only 1080p it looks smashing at 27".


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

BakerMan, please please please don't give me ideas. I'm actually considering this. 2x2 bricks for normal keycaps, longer bricks for things like shift and enter. They even made alphabet tiles back in the 80s or 90s... NEW PROJECT!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Only if they're before and after shots.


Don't expect anything drastic, it's in mint condition and I already wiped it down when I got it, I just want to do the individual keycaps for fun. I must say though, I really prefer how much more tactile this keyboard feels over my K60 which barely felt better than a rubber dome, I bet it has to do with the MX Red the K60 uses.

Edit, here's a before pic:








Gorgeous UK 1997 Model M I snagged off of Craigslist, it was in that condition when I bought it.


----------



## Jermasaurus

I just joined the Mechanical club with a Cooler Master Quickfire XT with Cherry MX Green switches, and I say, it is really nice. It will be hard to go back to other keyboards after this...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I see someone didn't play with legos.


You're talking to a guy who's entire future career of becoming an architectural designer at one of the largest architecture firms in texas was based on countless hours of playing with legos.

Everyone says they had TONS of legos as a kid, and I put them all to shame.

Also, just got done adding another mod to my Poker2, loaded up the case with about half a pound of modeling clay, and The weight its very nice now. 1/2 lb might now sound like much but my acrylic frame was practically weightless. Soon I'll hopefully add a pound or two to my QFR's and XT's.

Easy $3 mod for anyone who wants to add some heft to their keyboard. ( I did seperate the clay and the PCB with some card stock to be safe )


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Everyone says they had TONS of legos as a kid, and I put them all to shame.


Is that a challenge? YOU WANNA GO SON?!







But Lego keycap seems like fun. I should do that sometime this week.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Lego keycap!? sounds awesome!

I didn't have ton of legos, but did have quite a few


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Don't expect anything drastic, it's in mint condition and I already wiped it down when I got it, I just want to do the individual keycaps for fun. I must say though, I really prefer how much more tactile this keyboard feels over my K60 which barely felt better than a rubber dome, I bet it has to do with the MX Red the K60 uses.


Meh. I know it's a personal preference but the first switch that got me into mech keyboards is a RK9000 Red. It's just that the K60 is not very well-made so it feels like crap. I still love reds and they feel leaps and bounds above dome keyboards, granted my daily driver is a CM MECH (the edgy keyboard) MX blue but I still love reds.
(And yes, domes have tactility. You are so wrong on that one)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is that a challenge?.


I've seen a golden brick with my own eyes. Get @ me.


----------



## Jixr

lul, after adding weight to one of my QFR's, the poker 2 actually weighs more due to me being able to stuff more weight in it, got about 1/2 lb in the poker, and aobut 1/4 in the qfr


----------



## Angrychair

Poker 2 or Majestouch tkl?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Poker 2 or Majestouch tkl?


if you're asking which to buy, I'd say the Filco, the poker isn't really practical at all.
( though I do love mine )


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Meh. I know it's a personal preference but the first switch that got me into mech keyboards is a RK9000 Red. It's just that the K60 is not very well-made so it feels like crap. I still love reds and they feel leaps and bounds above dome keyboards, granted my daily driver is a CM MECH (the edgy keyboard) MX blue but I still love reds.
> (And yes, domes have tactility. You are so wrong on that one)


I never said that rubber domes don't have tactile feedback, my old cheapo Logitech K120 wasn't too bad in that regard, but I love this Model M > all. Didn't take any pics cleaning it, it wasn't really all that exciting, it looks exactly the same.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you're asking which to buy, I'd say the Filco, the poker isn't really practical at all.
> ( though I do love mine )


the answer I was looking for was both


----------



## Jixr

both it is!

If you don't already have a tkl or full size, get the filco first, then the poker later


----------



## Angrychair

Yeah its probably a big change going from a fullsize.

Planning a sff build and a small keyboard to go with it.


----------



## Jixr

I mainly use mine connected to my ipad, and its perfect for tying, but gaming sucks, and even general computer useage kinda sucks ( i use the arrow cluster a lot )

spanking of which, its been awhile since we've had some keyboard porn on here, so i'll throw this in.
( got bored when photoshopping )


and my goofy hand layout I use when I use autocad.


----------



## DaveLT

Repaired for a fellow local forumer


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Too many tiny keyboards :<

NICE MODEL M!!!

I haven't been to this thread in a while
*see's simca comment*
*Laughs*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't get the lego head and similar looking caps things, look ugly, i'm sure they feel ugly, and have no practical use.
> In my book they are up there with 24" rims, stick on hood vents, and tags on baseball hats.


I'll agree with that.
I like the lego brick caps, but I don't like the head ones.

Also, stick on hood vents are THE WORST!
I like when Mighty Car Mods put one on their "joke" car (basically modded as a joke with all of the stupid things people like to add to make it seem like it's powerful). But they at least cut a hole in the hood so the stick on hood scoop would at least do a little something.

Now, on the topic of 3D printing--I think it was mentioned way back in this thread, but is it feasible to 3D print keycaps right now?
My friend is a grad student and told me has access to a 3D printer and can print me anything I want, even one of those plastic guns that someone else there has apparently made. But I'm more interested in keycaps









If I remember correctly they didn't work too well for caps, is that true? Even a pricey printer?

Any other suggestions for something to 3D print?
Hmm...maybe a travel case for my keyboard that I can just glue some pyramid foam into?
Although maybe that'd be too big.

Oh, and completely off topic--any way someone on here could help me make some tickets up for a show my band is putting on? I don't even have photoshop right now and trying to acquire it is a pain in the nether regions and it would take me forever. I want to make up some tickets I can print out onto heavy stock and stamp numbers on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh, and completely off topic--any way someone on here could help me make some tickets up for a show my band is putting on? I don't even have photoshop right now and trying to acquire it is a pain in the nether regions and it would take me forever. I want to make up some tickets I can print out onto heavy stock and stamp numbers on.


----------



## Jixr

Nailed it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Photoshop CS2 is free on the Adobe Website and Paint.net is a good alternative that's free.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Photoshop CS2 is free on the Adobe Website and Paint.net is a good alternative that's free.


Paint.net is great, I used it for the masterpiece of a ticket you see above.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Paint.net is great, I used it for the masterpiece of a ticket you see above.


Quit showing off your professional paint skills, they rival CynicalUnicorn's and make us look bad.


----------



## HPE1000

It is really a nice ticket


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm throwing my money at the screen but nothing's happening, halp.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Paint.net is great, I used it for the masterpiece of a ticket you see above.


CS2 is so far above paint.net


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quit showing off your professional paint skills, they rival CynicalUnicorn's and make us look bad.










Thanks for your support.


----------



## HPE1000

*ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## KarlInChicago

Here is Old Reliable. Well, really I guess it is the backup to Old Reliable should my daily driver ever fail; I realized it is so dirty I would be embarrassed posting a pic of it so I pulled the backup out of the desk drawer. I have been at my current job over 30 years and I have been using the same keyboard for at least over 20 of those years. It is quite the noisemaker and I can type pretty fast so when I get to going there is a clickety-clack roar going on but the people that sit around me are pretty used to it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> CS2 is so far above paint.net


Ok.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I just got my CM Storm QuickFire TK today with browns. This is my first mechanical







Anyway, The CM website says that the browns should have a brown plate, but apparently they forgot that and just kept it white. Oh well.

I do think it's kinda odd/funny that some of the switches are essentially mounted the opposite direction so that the arrows light up rather than the 2, 0 and 00. I kinda wish Cherry had a switch mount that allowed for dual LEDs so the 2 would always be lit







Also would have been nice if CM used multi-colored LEDs so you could change colors at will. I would have much rather had red or blue lights with the brown switches.

Regarding the keys themselves, I still wish that I could have found some clears. The bump on the browns while typing at speed is kinda just like a friction feel. I don't really feel a "bump" unless I'm paying attention to it.

Overall though, I'm pretty happy with my purchase


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I just got my CM Storm QuickFire TK today with browns. This is my first mechanical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, The CM website says that the browns should have a brown plate, but apparently they forgot that and just kept it white. Oh well.
> 
> I do think it's kinda odd/funny that some of the switches are essentially mounted the opposite direction so that the arrows light up rather than the 2, 0 and 00. I kinda wish Cherry had a switch mount that allowed for dual LEDs so the 2 would always be lit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also would have been nice if CM used multi-colored LEDs so you could change colors at will. I would have much rather had red or blue lights with the brown switches.
> 
> Regarding the keys themselves, I still wish that I could have found some clears. The bump on the browns while typing at speed is kinda just like a friction feel. I don't really feel a "bump" unless I'm paying attention to it.
> 
> Overall though, I'm pretty happy with my purchase


Multi-colored ... Not now. RGB LEDs can't be fitted on normal stems.

Clears are not only gonna be more expensive but probably hard to find


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Multi-colored ... Not now. RGB LEDs can't be fitted on normal stems.
> 
> Clears are not only gonna be more expensive but probably hard to find


Yeah I know









On another note, I did add 50A o-rings to this thing immediately. There was too much *clack* for my liking. I also bought a bag of 70A o-rings, which felt better but didn't reduce the *clack* enough. One of these years I may fully get used to the switches and type "properly" without bottoming out. We'll see









On a more interesting note, double stacking the 50A o-rings works and puts the actuation point very close to the new "bottom". I tried it in a few keys and do really like it, just don't have enough of the 50A rings to set it up. I guess I could double up with 50A and 70A but then I'd never know which is which if I removed them later lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yeah I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I did add 50A o-rings to this thing immediately. There was too much *clack* for my liking. I also bought a bag of 70A o-rings, which felt better but didn't reduce the *clack* enough. One of these years I may fully get used to the switches and type "properly" without bottoming out. We'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more interesting note, double stacking the 50A o-rings works and puts the actuation point very close to the new "bottom". I tried it in a few keys and do really like it, just don't have enough of the 50A rings to set it up. I guess I could double up with 50A and 70A but then I'd never know which is which if I removed them later lol


Speaking of a Clears keyboard... well if you're willing to wait like 2 weeks from China, you can snag one here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-model-keycool-108-mechanical-keyboard-black-cherry-mx-clear-switches-gaming-full-size-customized-unique/1601772669.html

Now i'm not sure if they ran out of those Keycools yet, there's only 2 in stock apparently, and 2 dudes bought it already.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Speaking of a Clears keyboard... well if you're willing to wait like 2 weeks from China, you can snag one here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/new-model-keycool-108-mechanical-keyboard-black-cherry-mx-clear-switches-gaming-full-size-customized-unique/1601772669.html
> 
> Now i'm not sure if they ran out of those Keycools yet, there's only 2 in stock apparently, and 2 dudes bought it already.


If you zoom in the pics they look more like cherry whites versus being a bit translucent.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you zoom in the pics they look more like cherry whites versus being a bit translucent.


ehh.... we'll see when i get it. We'll see.

Maybe it's just the lighting in the photo, also wasn't Cherry Whites discontinued in the 80s in favor of Blue switches or something?

Not like you can tell from photos, this Geekhack link explains it pretty well: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=17221.0


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ehh.... we'll see when i get it. We'll see.
> 
> Maybe it's just the lighting in the photo, also wasn't Cherry Whites discontinued in the 80s in favor of Blue switches or something?
> 
> Not like you can tell from photos, this Geekhack link explains it pretty well: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=17221.0


I hear you man, interesting though, because desk authority also has this link (below)

http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear

That shows a clear and white switch and you can tell the difference between the two but in the link you provide you can't tell them apart.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I hear you man, interesting though, because desk authority also has this link (below)
> 
> http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear
> 
> That shows a clear and white switch and you can tell the difference between the two but in the link you provide you can't tell them apart.


So let me get this straight, the MX Whites are basically proto-Blues and the Clears are stiffer Browns? That's the gist i get from both links.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So let me get this straight, the MX Whites are basically proto-Blues and the Clears are stiffer Browns? That's the gist i get from both links.


Whites are closer to browns in terms of tactility IIRC. Greens are more like a stiffer blue and clears is something inbetween.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ What he said


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd argue the tactility of MX Whites is much more useful than that of MX Browns due to the click and extra weight.

MX Greens are heavier MX Blues, MX Whites are closer to less tactile MX Greens.

MX Clears are like heavier, more tactile MX Browns.

I've added all of the modern popular MX switches to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide if you want more info.


----------



## soloz2

Well, I just picked up a Filco 10 key pad to pair with my Filco TKL. I think I'll next look to pick up some nice PBT keycaps for the board. I just need to find a set that I like. I'd really like some dark gray or black on black with some blue modifiers.

My Rosewill RK9000RE recently started giving erratic results on the 3 key so I'm probably going to be returning it. unfortunately, I can't just get a replacement as Rosewill won't ship to NY. I'm looking at the possibility of a Ducky Zero or Premier with Browns to be the replacement. I'd like to try some mx clears but they are hard to find and even if I shelled out the funds to get one or spent the time to just swap each switch from red to clear.


----------



## KellyKelly

Hey guys,
completely new to mechanical keyboards and therefore got no knowledge on where to buy customized key caps. Anyone got some good sites to refer too.
Both pre-made and customizable are something I am looking for. No idea if either are necessary, but I am using a Filco TKL and location is Norway.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Hey guys,
> completely new to mechanical keyboards and therefore got no knowledge on where to buy customized key caps. Anyone got some good sites to refer too.
> Both pre-made and customizable are something I am looking for. No idea if either are necessary, but I am using a Filco TKL and location is Norway.


I've put a list here.


----------



## KellyKelly

Thanks for the help, appreciate it!!


----------



## anubis1127

My filthy filco:



I need to build a sim rig to put the G27 on, because that mess of cables, and steering wheel in front of my keyboard is annoying.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> My filthy filco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to build a sim rig to put the G27 on, because that mess of cables, and steering wheel in front of my keyboard is annoying.


that has essence of a modded Amiga 600 about it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Now, on the topic of 3D printing--I think it was mentioned way back in this thread, but is it feasible to 3D print keycaps right now?
> My friend is a grad student and told me has access to a 3D printer and can print me anything I want, even one of those plastic guns that someone else there has apparently made. But I'm more interested in keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly they didn't work too well for caps, is that true? Even a pricey printer?
> 
> Any other suggestions for something to 3D print?
> Hmm...maybe a travel case for my keyboard that I can just glue some pyramid foam into?
> Although maybe that'd be too big.


So guys, any thoughts on 3D printing caps like I posted earlier?
Feasible or no?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jixr

its feasable, but unless you have access to a high end printer, its going to be hard to get a decent result, and after then it would need buffing out to make it smoother.

Structure stability may be an issue, printed 'walls' tend to collapse rather easily.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> My filthy filco:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to build a sim rig to put the G27 on, because that mess of cables, and steering wheel in front of my keyboard is annoying.


Nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> My filthy filco:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to build a sim rig to put the G27 on, because that mess of cables, and steering wheel in front of my keyboard is annoying.


Are those blank classic beige pbt keycaps? Looks good


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are those blank classic beige pbt keycaps? Looks good


Thanks. I don't know about 'classic', but they are blank thick pbt keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice.


Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> that has essence of a modded Amiga 600 about it


Haha, it does sort of have that look to it.


----------



## Paradigm84

They look like WASD keys to me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They look like WASD keys to me.


Good eye sir.

[edit] Actually I'm not sure what they are now that I'm looking at them. @csm725 would know.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They look like WASD keys to me.


but... but.. they can't be. Look at the shape of them, they are more sharp and angled, WASD keycaps have rounded edges and lines. No way they are WASD, that is my final answer


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Good eye sir.
> 
> [edit] Actually I'm not sure what they are now that I'm looking at them. @csm725
> would know.


Good luck getting a response.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> but... but.. they can't be. Look at the shape of them, they are more sharp and angled, WASD keycaps have rounded edges and lines. No way they are WASD, that is my final answer


They might not be, the colours just looked close to what WASD is offering.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its feasable, but unless you have access to a high end printer, its going to be hard to get a decent result, and after then it would need buffing out to make it smoother.
> 
> Structure stability may be an issue, printed 'walls' tend to collapse rather easily.


I was wondering if I printed them solid instead though, kind of how HPE filled in the lego keycaps with hot glue.
Just make that solid plastic where possible.

And I think it's a high quality one, it's the university's.


----------



## Jixr

I'm sure with enough trial and error it could be done. I just don't see the practicality in making one, seems the cost would be high and durability low.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure with enough trial and error it could be done. I just don't see the practicality in making one, seems the cost would be high and durability low.


Yeah, figured as much.

I would only want a novelty key out of it, not a whole set.
Hmm...well I dunno I want to 3D print something!

But I wouldn't get to really fine tune it, my buddy goes to school 3 hours away.
I still see him every so often, but probably a little less than once a month.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I mainly use mine connected to my ipad, and its perfect for tying, but gaming sucks, and even general computer useage kinda sucks ( i use the arrow cluster a lot )
> 
> spanking of which, its been awhile since we've had some keyboard porn on here, so i'll throw this in.
> ( got bored when photoshopping )
> 
> 
> and my goofy hand layout I use when I use autocad.


doing a WBLOCK, I see...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> doing a WBLOCK, I see...


nope here is how messed up my layout is

w=trim
ww=dimedit
s=extend
ss=line
sss=pline
e=erase
ee=move
q=matchprop
qq=mirror

I think i have about 30 or so commands layed out like that.

every command i ever need is either on qwerasdfzxc
even have my tilde key mapped for undo and f1 for enter, f2 is erase
num lock button is delete, numlock + is delete with shift num+ = +
and num* for ' for easy dim inputs

mached up with a naga with a similar layout I can work all day and never touch my keyboard.
etc... its weird, but its so nice not having to go all across the keyboard. I can keep my hand on a FPS layout and have access to every command I need.

drives me nuts when everyone types out each command. instead of M-A-T-C-H-P-R-O-P just Q and done


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> doing a WBLOCK, I see...
> 
> 
> 
> nope here is how messed up my layout is
> 
> w=trim
> ww=dimedit
> s=extend
> ss=line
> sss=pline
> e=erase
> ee=move
> q=matchprop
> qq=mirror
> 
> I think i have about 30 or so commands layed out like that.
> 
> every command i ever need is either on qwerasdfzxc
> even have my tilde key mapped for undo and f1 for enter.
> 
> mached up with a naga with a similar layout I can work all day and never touch my keyboard.
> etc... its weird, but its so nice not having to go all across the keyboard. I can keep my hand on a FPS layout and have access to every command I need.
> 
> drives me nuts when everyone types out each command. instead of M-A-T-C-H-P-R-O-P just Q and done
Click to expand...

Wow... and here I was thinking I was gonna be all kinds of awesome when I map the G-keys on my K95 to open my various design software...

Also, MA does Matchprop by default now...


----------



## Jixr

i originally had a nostromo for my layout, and didn't want to pay $150 for the mechanical version, so then I picked up a k95 and tried that for a bit, and it didnt' quite feel right for me, and mine was a wobbly one. Ended up returning it and now I work of my painted up xt with lubed black switches.

Its also why my keyboard looks kinda goofy, all my 'enter' keys have green keycaps, all my esc/delete/backspace are reds, and undo's are yellow, with blue shifts and Fn's.
everything else is white PBT front printed caps.


old pic, but pretty much my desk at work, cad on 1440p monitors, glorious. Really thinking about going 4k for work, but then I would want one at home too.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know if I can bind windows key to a function key on my Model M?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know if I can bind windows key to a function key on my Model M?


I believe there is actually a keymap registry setting (in Windows at least). If you could find what F12 translates to, you should be able to swap it. I think there are also programs to do the same.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/map-any-key-to-any-key-on-windows-xp-vista/


----------



## Jixr

should be able to do it with autohotkey


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks, rep to both of you.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Autohotkey. Use it and love it. You could probably set up Ctrl+Alt to act as Windows, but that might get some undesired results.

Ninja'd, but my point stands.


----------



## Simca

AutoHotKey is the best I've run into, but it still isn't perfect. If the music window basically isn't active or up. ..or if another app is full screen it doesn't always respond the way you want it to and sometimes reverts back to its old ways. Otherwise it's the best I've tried.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, having to Alt+tab to use my volume shortcuts in a bunch of games is a bit annoying, but it isn't crippling. Alt+3 and Alt+4 are volume plus and minus 5, respectively, and Alt+esc is toggle mute. That one minimizes windows a lot. I linked it so it's similar to my laptop's shortcuts, but I could probably do better or at least have Alt+` for mute.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> old pic, but pretty much my desk at work, cad on 1440p monitors, glorious. Really thinking about going 4k for work, but then I would want one at home too.


The current 4k monitors would be great for CAD, but fairly crummy for gaming.

I wish I could bring a mech to work. A cherry board would probably die instantly though. I guess one of the Decks with the blood splatter guard work work







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> AutoHotKey is the best I've run into, but it still isn't perfect. If the music window basically isn't active or up. ..or if another app is full screen it doesn't always respond the way you want it to and sometimes reverts back to its old ways. Otherwise it's the best I've tried.


You use it for controlling your music? Don't you use foobar?

I just made shortcuts within foobar and made them global so they work no matter what app or game I am in.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So guys, any thoughts on 3D printing caps like I posted earlier?
> Feasible or no?
> 
> Any other ideas?


Extrusion printed caps = caps that are crap quality, look bad, break easily, and have low tolerances resulting in too many rejects.

It's been done and they never turn out well.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> snip


Just purchase a cheap Compaq mx 11800 from ebay, there are few listed for ~$25 shipped now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Just purchase a cheap Compaq mx 11800 from ebay, there are few listed for ~$25 shipped now.


Wow those are cheap lol.

Main problem is I don't think a mx board would last long enough to be worth bringing in, regardless of the price.



Every time me or anyone else gets trigger happy with the airgun, it's going to get a misting of coolant







. The mx switches seem pretty fragile when it comes to getting stuff inside them.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Just purchase a cheap Compaq mx 11800 from ebay, there are few listed for ~$25 shipped now.


Sorry about the Browns.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i originally had a nostromo for my layout, and didn't want to pay $150 for the mechanical version, so then I picked up a k95 and tried that for a bit, and it didnt' quite feel right for me, and mine was a wobbly one. Ended up returning it and now I work of my painted up xt with lubed black switches.
> 
> Its also why my keyboard looks kinda goofy, all my 'enter' keys have green keycaps, all my esc/delete/backspace are reds, and undo's are yellow, with blue shifts and Fn's.
> everything else is white PBT front printed caps.
> 
> 
> old pic, but pretty much my desk at work, cad on 1440p monitors, glorious. Really thinking about going 4k for work, but then I would want one at home too.


Where did you get the white font printed caps? I'd love to have a set of those for my XT Stealth!


----------



## WonderMutt

I just want to throw this up and see what you all think...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those.... Are damn sexy. Who makes the orange side printed caps? ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I just want to throw this up and see what you all think...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I just want to throw this up and see what you all think...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since you're asking, honestly, I'm not a huge fan. Orange is hard to make work well without it looking like Halloween. Longzilla with his 60% and Zenuty with his Rueter's G80are two of the few people who I think have done orange successfully. The important thing, however, is whether you like it. If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Simca

I don't use foobar2000. I use jriver or media monkey.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those.... Are damn sexy. Who makes the orange side printed caps? ^_^


Here is where I bought them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111243144522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

For being from China, they came pretty quick. Also, they look AWESOME!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Since you're asking, honestly, I'm not a huge fan. Orange is hard to make work well without it looking like Halloween. Longzilla with his 60% and Zenuty with his Rueter's G80are two of the few people who I think have done orange successfully. The important thing, however, is whether you like it. If you like it, that's all that matters.


No, that's perfectly cool and I completely understand. Personally, I love it, but I love orange, black, and blue, so I love it, I just wanted to see what others thought.

Speaking of my love of orange...my current setup (orange and black keyboard, orange LEDs in my case, orange chair, orange pen holders), it's a little crazy, I love it!


EDIT: On a side note, does anyone know where I can buy a full 104 cap set of side printed caps besides the semi clear ones from MaxKeyboards?


----------



## nubbinator

Now that setup is nice. The keyboard definitely works a lot better when seen in context. Still not a huge fan, but it definitely looks better.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Now that setup is nice. The keyboard definitely works a lot better when seen in context. Still not a huge fan, but it definitely looks better.


Thanks, I totally get it, orange doesn't tend to be a popular color, and I get it, but being from Cincinnati, I love orange and black (Go Bungals!!!).


----------



## DaveLT

I like orange as well. Just a subtle orange though, not strong bright orange.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I just want to throw this up and see what you all think...


What you have there Wondermutt is Gordon Freeman's Keyboard, I would advise you to take care, in case he comes looking for it









Very nice, and very nice setup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Here is where I bought them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111243144522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> For being from China, they came pretty quick. Also, they look AWESOME!


It's a pity that seller lists as lower 48 US only, but it's good to know those kinds of things exist ^_^


----------



## Seredin

The QWERkey switch sampler finally came from MassDrop, so I took it in to work









Also, here's my new desk in my (also new) office. Woo


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The QWERkey switch sampler finally came from MassDrop, so I took it in to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my new desk in my (also new) office. Woo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now you have to decide which switch to get next.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Now you have to decide which switch to get next.


Is there a definitive list somewhere for boards with greens?
(I want heavy, tactile, and clicky: I assume green is what I want?)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Is there a definitive list somewhere for boards with greens?
> (I want heavy, tactile, and clicky: I assume green is what I want?)


There is also the MX White on that sampler, which is similar to the MX Green but with a smaller, softer click.

Boards that come to mind for MX Greens currently are the Ducky Shine 3 (aswell as the Tuhaojin variant), CM Storm QuickFire XT, WASD V2 CODE (only TKL version in stock currently), WASD V2.

I would imagine the CM Storm Trigger-Z will have an MX Green version, and probably the Ducky Premier at some point aswell.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Extrusion printed caps = caps that are crap quality, look bad, break easily, and have low tolerances resulting in too many rejects.
> 
> It's been done and they never turn out well.


Yeah I figured that's the consensus.
What about a case?

I suppose it would be lower quality than my current stock Filco, but I could have a custom design on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Here is where I bought them:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111243144522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> For being from China, they came pretty quick. Also, they look AWESOME!
> No, that's perfectly cool and I completely understand. Personally, I love it, but I love orange, black, and blue, so I love it, I just wanted to see what others thought.
> 
> Speaking of my love of orange...my current setup (orange and black keyboard, orange LEDs in my case, orange chair, orange pen holders), it's a little crazy, I love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: On a side note, does anyone know where I can buy a full 104 cap set of side printed caps besides the semi clear ones from MaxKeyboards?


Needs moar monitors








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The QWERkey switch sampler finally came from MassDrop, so I took it in to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my new desk in my (also new) office. Woo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats on the new office!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> What you have there Wondermutt is Gordon Freeman's Keyboard, I would advise you to take care, in case he comes looking for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, and very nice setup.


Haha, yeah it does look like a Half-Life themed keyboard. Also, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Needs moar monitors


Can never have enough! I'm actually looking for a 27" to replace the 19" on my monitor stand. Just need to decide if I want to drop the extra funds to get a 1440 or if a cheap 1080 would be sufficient.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There is also the MX White on that sampler, which is similar to the MX Green but with a smaller, softer click.
> 
> Boards that come to mind for MX Greens currently are the Ducky Shine 3 (aswell as the Tuhaojin variant), CM Storm QuickFire XT, WASD V2 CODE (only TKL version in stock currently), WASD V2.
> 
> I would imagine the CM Storm Trigger-Z will have an MX Green version, and probably the Ducky Premier at some point aswell.


Hm. No LEDs please. The V2 is nice, but I didn't see a greens option (but I saw a note that they should be in stock again soon?)

I still dig the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja. Blues are nice, but greens are just a tooch heavier, which is a minor preference.

Hm...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hm. No LEDs please. The V2 is nice, but I didn't see a greens option (but I saw a note that they should be in stock again soon?)
> 
> I still dig the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja. Blues are nice, but greens are just a tooch heavier, which is a minor preference.
> 
> Hm...


If you are looking for a nice keyboards with greens, check out the QF XT Stealth (LINK), I just bought one and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hm. No LEDs please


Yeah, I'm not really caring for the backlighting on my new CM QuickFire TK. I can see them flicker when I'm looking at my monitor and it's quite annoying when I'm shifting my eyes in various directions.

I also saw this on my Target brand christmas LEDs but the Phillips ones I had didn't do that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hm. No LEDs please. The V2 is nice, but I didn't see a greens option (but I saw a note that they should be in stock again soon?)
> 
> I still dig the Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja. Blues are nice, but greens are just a tooch heavier, which is a minor preference.
> 
> Hm...


You have to select the switch type:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## HPE1000

USPS fails so hard on their priority mail 2 day... First my brobot gets hung up in vegas for 3 days(took about a week of shipping when it was supposed to be 2 day) and now this...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> USPS fails so hard on their priority mail 2 day... First my brobot gets hung up in vegas for 3 days and now this...


Hrmm, do they not realize its the 20th?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> USPS fails so hard on their priority mail 2 day... First my brobot gets hung up in vegas for 3 days(took about a week of shipping when it was supposed to be 2 day) and now this...


I intercepted it and gave the delivery guy $10 to pretend it was lost, sorry.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrmm, do they not realize its the 20th?


I don't think they even care, 0/2 this past month using that shipping method. Both times it went just like this, the first one, it went from henderson NV to Vegas and stayed there for 3 days, and this one went a short distance as well and just stopped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I intercepted it and gave the delivery guy $10 to pretend it was lost, sorry.


Or swapped it for a mouse


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Or swapped it for a mouse


Don't worry, it's an elite, high-end gaming mouse with 20,000DPI.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't worry, it's an elite, high-end gaming mouse with 20,000DPI.


A new razer mouse?


----------



## Jixr

I once tracked a package that came to my town, then went to another state, and back to mine, took forever to get it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I once tracked a package that came to my town, then went to another state, and back to mine, took forever to get it.


Luckily that hasn't happened to me that I know of, this still, if it doesn't get here today I am going to cry.

Has anyone here had an mx white keyboard for a long period of time? I would love a clicky switch that isn't as loud but the failure rate just keeps making me not want to try, I wonder if I could carefully lube blue switches and see if it would be similar.

For whatever reason I enjoy typing on mx blues more when I have my headphones on :/


----------



## Angrybutcher

I've seen all sorts of goofy issues with USPS shipping. As someone else mentioned, package showing up in my city, then to be in another part of the country the next day. Slowest methods of shipping magically showing up next day across the country. I've even had packages be successfully delivered, but the tracking still shows it's at the original depot of the shipping city lol


----------



## jameschisholm

Green LEDs to match my gtx GPU...or....White LEDs to match my future black/white theme/black desk, monitor etc...?


----------



## Krullmeister

Guess what I got today!











I really like how the black part becomes transparent with my led's and the white stays the same. Looks great on my Mini.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Guess what I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the black part becomes transparent with my led's and the white stays the same. Looks great on my Mini.


Glad you like it!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Guess what I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the black part becomes transparent with my led's and the white stays the same. Looks great on my Mini.


That looks... sex...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Guess what I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the black part becomes transparent with my led's and the white stays the same. Looks great on my Mini.


Looks good, USPS is just being a jerk and mine is probably gone


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks good, USPS is just being a jerk and mine is probably gone


totally not me taking it, i swear.

I have a package that i sent to toronto, got there in 3 days (sent from NYC)
same person sends me something, some odd reason it goes from toronto to chicago ?
really guys? Its a straight truck drive down, why the hell did it fly to chicago lol.

Oh and forgot to mention it was mailed on the 10th. left toronto on the 11th, arrived into chicago on the 12th through the ISC.
And just departed on the 18th from chicago.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> totally not me taking it, i swear.
> 
> I have a package that i sent to toronto, got there in 3 days (sent from NYC)
> same person sends me something, some odd reason it goes from toronto to chicago ?
> really guys? Its a straight truck drive down, why the hell did it fly to chicago lol.
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention it was mailed on the 10th. left toronto on the 11th, arrived into chicago on the 12th through the ISC.
> And just departed on the 18th from chicago.


So much fail, my favorite thing that they do is if your package moves too fast they refuse to deliver it. 1 week shipping but if it gets to the right town in 2-3 days then it takes a trip around the area until the day it needs delivered. That has happened a couple times.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So much fail, my favorite thing that they do is if your package moves too fast they refuse to deliver it. 1 week shipping but if it gets to the right town in 2-3 days then it takes a trip around the area until the day it needs delivered. That has happened a couple times.


Yes, I've had that before too, incredibly annoying.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You have to select the switch type:
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html


Bahh, that's the full size. TKL preferably


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Bahh, that's the full size. TKL preferably


Is there not also a V2 in a TKL form factor?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Is there not also a V2 in a TKL form factor?


From what I've found, it doesn't have greens available for it.
(I could easily just be looking in the wrong places of course)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Unless something has changed there should be TKL V2s. Unless you want an uncommon switch type, you're probably better off with something from Cooler Master. If you want LEDs then go Ducky or CODE.

Ninja'd. CODE has Greens available and one of the CM boards does too.


----------



## Seredin

Ok I see. I was looking at the 88 key ISO version of the TKL V2 that doesn't have greens available *linky*. This is what I was looking at.
But there is an 87 key version that does have greens as an option *linky*.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think 87-key is essentially the standard US layout with no number pad. That's the one to get if by Georgia you're referring to the state, and not the country that got the second-most applause at the Atlanta Olympics.


----------



## Jixr

really been thinking of buying an alluminum case for my poker 2 ( the acrylic one i have slides aroudn too much ) not sure what color to get, any suggestions?


----------



## pez

It's about time for a new pic. Got a new monitor to show off too







.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> really been thinking of buying an alluminum case for my poker 2 ( the acrylic one i have slides aroudn too much ) not sure what color to get, any suggestions?


Pics of your setup?


----------



## HPE1000

Jixr, black/silver/grey are all good options if you don't want it to stand out all that much. Also, do you have any plans on what keycaps you would be using with it?

I swear









Might get here tomorrow,might get here two days ago.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Pics of your setup?




I'm just not sure if i would like anodized green.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That might be a bit much. I'd go with a dark grey case and pale green keycaps, but silver would probably work well too.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Guess what I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the black part becomes transparent with my led's and the white stays the same. Looks great on my Mini.


 I wonder where can I get one...


----------



## Jixr

I want silver, but its currently sold out. massdrop currently has a dark grey.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Glad to see some of you guys are getting stuff from MassDrop... Mine apparently have cleared customs and are in Canada, so hopefully I'll see them in a few days ^_^


----------



## user18

Jixr, I'd personally be looking for an anodized black, but a dark grey would look nice as well. I don't think you want a colour as bright as silver with that setup.


----------



## Jixr

I don't like black, everything computer related black.

I dunno, Maybe I can just fix up my acrylic case to not slide around so much.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So much fail, my favorite thing that they do is if your package moves too fast they refuse to deliver it. 1 week shipping but if it gets to the right town in 2-3 days then it takes a trip around the area until the day it needs delivered. That has happened a couple times.


Seriously, that happens?
Damn, after all of these horrible stories about the USPS I'm actually insanely impressed with Canada's postal system.
I've at most had deliveries from within Canada arrive a day late. Often they're early.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I think 87-key is essentially the standard US layout with no number pad. That's the one to get if by Georgia you're referring to the state, and not the country that got the second-most applause at the Atlanta Olympics.


I once called a girl a "Georgia peach" once. Yeah...
I was at a bar in Mexico (Senor Frogs), 17 years old, pretending to be in University talking to some 3rd and 4th year girls from the University of Georgia.
I thought I was so smooth at the time...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wasn't, I was a doofus. But the girls still stuck around and were drunk enough that they still laughed at it and hung out with us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Jixr, black/silver/grey are all good options if you don't want it to stand out all that much. Also, do you have any plans on what keycaps you would be using with it?
> 
> I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get here tomorrow,might get here two days ago.


I was about to say if it's still in Detroit I can go drive down there and steal it for you.










It's only about and hour and a half drive away.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't like black, everything computer related black.
> 
> I dunno, Maybe I can just fix up my acrylic case to not slide around so much.


You'd so hate my living room then, although the bedroom's even darker


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't like black, everything computer related black.
> 
> I dunno, Maybe I can just fix up my acrylic case to not slide around so much.


Brah! Everybody knows that the best components are red and black!







Too much black is overrated. That's why I got the white Rosewill board over the black one. It just looks classy in a sea of black and silver-metallic components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I once called a girl a "Georgia peach" once. Yeah...
> I was at a bar in Mexico (Senor Frogs), 17 years old, pretending to be in University talking to some 3rd and 4th year girls from the University of Georgia.
> I thought I was so smooth at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't, I was a doofus. But the girls still stuck around and were drunk enough that they still laughed at it and hung out with us.


_Smooth._


----------



## Jixr

I'll probably keep the stock caps, but i'm still thinking of jumping in the raindrop set, kinda pricy though


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'll probably keep the stock caps, but i'm still thinking of jumping in the raindrop set, kinda pricy though


Isnt the group buy has over?
You will be using rosewill for the raindrop right? And rosewill uses costar stab isnt it?

I had a bit of problem with costar when paired with sp keycaps, seems like the stem of the keycap is too loose for the stabilizer

And I reckon raindrop suits better with a white case


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I wonder where can I get one...


The KOTM competition.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Isnt the group buy has over?
> You will be using rosewill for the raindrop right? And rosewill uses costar stab isnt it?
> 
> I had a bit of problem with costar when paired with sp keycaps, seems like the stem of the keycap is too loose for the stabilizer
> 
> And I reckon raindrop suits better with a white case


I contacted the organizer and I can still buy a set.

I don't have a rosewill, just a few cooler masters and a poker 2, the CM's use costar, the poker uses cherry.

I love the set, but not sure if I love it enough to pay $130 for it. Though I'm selling an extra QFR I have today, so that would help with cost.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The KOTM competition.


\

Assuming it gets sent out...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Assuming it gets sent out...


Do you still not have all of yours?!

All of the ones you are owed have been sent out.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Paradigm84

^The KOTM keycaps are so amazing, they can even float.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^The KOTM keycaps are so amazing, they can even float.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


LOL.

i want one of those keycaps


----------



## Jixr

Is it against TOS for me to give HPE a rep for that gif? lol.

( whats that off of, i've seen it before, but can't place my finger on it )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Is it against TOS for me to give HPE a rep for that gif? lol.
> 
> ( whats that off of, i've seen it before, but can't place my finger on it )










It's from SNL.

"2008 - May 10 - Season 33, Episode 11 - It's A Match" if you want to find it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Is it against TOS for me to give HPE a rep for that gif? lol.
> 
> ( whats that off of, i've seen it before, but can't place my finger on it )


Yes, but do it anyways.

#rebel


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> #rebel
> #rebel
> *#rebel*


ARE WE HASHTAGGING NOW!

#hellyes #mechanicalkeyboardswag #cats #keyboardsofinstagram


----------



## HPE1000

Hashtags are always acceptable

#Hashtagswag


----------



## BonzaiTree

##

But seriously, twitter is the one thing I've never really cottoned on to.


----------



## Jixr

i like twitter
#twitter #tweet #lul #swag #yolo #hastag #latergram #selfie #lit #party #keyboard #OCN #duckface #bro

this is why i made my website'
(shameless self plug)

yoloandswag.com


----------



## WonderMutt

#pleasestopthiscrap!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from SNL.
> 
> "2008 - May 10 - Season 33, Episode 11 - It's A Match" if you want to find it.


I think that is the best thing that LeBouf kid ever did.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> #pleasestopthiscrap!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you still not have all of yours?!
> 
> All of the ones you are owed have been sent out.


Yup, still missing one. The system is wonky.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohoo, my QWERkeys sampler kit came in! ...Pity the other package from MassDrop hasn't yet, but hopefully it will come in on Monday. Would've been nice to get my new keycaps for an over the weekend install though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How do Whites compare to Greens would you say?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How do Whites compare to Greens would you say?


It's hard to say. The Whites have an interesting "almost clicky" to them, but I prefer the actual confirmed click the Greens have. Problem is, it seems my pinkies don't really like either of them, almost as if they're a tad too stiff.

In short, I'm seriously considering looking into swapping my G710+'s switches to Blues as a happy medium. I'd get my click, but still have that nice soft/easy actuation. It's definitely nice to be able to directly compare the switches ^_^


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Get Greens and swap the springs for the various pinky keys for Red/Brown/Blue springs? Don't thank me, I just have awesome ideas!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Get Greens and swap the springs for the various pinky keys for Red/Brown/Blue springs? Don't thank me, I just have awesome ideas!


Hmmm, that is a tempting idea to say the least! Not going to lie, I do like that click the Greens have ^_^;;;; Probably would be easier to put blues in the keys I have issues with (mainly the shift keys, but I wouldn't doubt the CTRL key would also be on that list).

Oh, and then orange LEDs, because I've this thing for orange









...I'm going to need to get that soldering iron I was going to get over a year ago, aren't I... Although it was originally for other things (modular synthesizer stuff - HexInverter.net has some pretty neat stuff, Stacey's a bit of a mad genius with left field stuff). LEDs, switches, and at minimum the side printed keycaps I'm hoping come in on Monday... Could be an interesting combination ^_^ (I might even also change the decals/badging on it too, but we'll see - it apparently doesn't scrape off or such, hmmm...)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should probably get a soldering pump too. They're excellent at desoldering switches. The only reason I haven't done any projects is because I don't have time. That's probably for the better actually. So good luck, don't hurt yourself, etc etc.


----------



## JayKthnx

I personally prefer solder wick, but soldapults are easier to use/require less patience. There's a really good edsyn starter setup going in group buys on GH if you'd like to check that out. Comes with everything you need to hit the ground running.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I personally prefer solder wick, but soldapults are easier to use/require less patience. There's a really good edsyn starter setup going in group buys on GH if you'd like to check that out. Comes with everything you need to hit the ground running.


Me whenever I try and use solder braid


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You should probably get a soldering pump too. They're excellent at desoldering switches. The only reason I haven't done any projects is because I don't have time. That's probably for the better actually. So good luck, don't hurt yourself, etc etc.


*nods* Indeed, using appropriate tools does make the job a lot easier, not to mention taking one's time ^_^

Odds are, if I do go ahead with such drastic modifications I'll buy a second G710+ (or applicable keyboard) so that way the modifications won't impact day to day usage of my computer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I personally prefer solder wick, but soldapults are easier to use/require less patience. There's a really good edsyn starter setup going in group buys on GH if you'd like to check that out. Comes with everything you need to hit the ground running.


Temperature controlled is good, but inability to adjust temperatures makes me willing to spend a tad more. Then again, they say once you use a WTCTP (or a newer, better model) you'll never go back to non-adjustable setups (I used a WTCTP back in high school years ago). That is a fairly nice looking starter kit though! And you can get a temperature controlled setup for a tad more. Pity it looks like lower 48 US only (I'm in Canada), but that may be just for the included shipping price.


----------



## JayKthnx

If you contact the organizer, he'll gladly work something out for shipping to Canada, or change out the iron for something a little higher end. Typically even adjustable systems I've used have ended up being used at a specific setting once I get it where I like it with a few exceptions depending on the task.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> If you contact the organizer, he'll gladly work something out for shipping to Canada, or change out the iron for something a little higher end. Typically even adjustable systems I've used have ended up being used at a specific setting once I get it where I like it with a few exceptions depending on the task.


Good to know. I think I'll buy my new computer parts first before modding my keyboard though. So hoping that cheque gets deposited early next week so I can finally be - for the first time oddly enough - more or less right near the bleeding edge of technology, even if it's only for a week or two ^_^;;; Gonna be nice to play Borderlands 2 at close to maxed out settings as an example ^_^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Yup, still missing one. The system is wonky.


It was definitely sent out, must have been lost in transit. I'll try and get it sorted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How do Whites compare to Greens would you say?


Softer, quieter click on MX Whites.

Still think Ripster's reasoning for it is wrong.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Softer, quieter click on MX Whites.
> 
> Still think Ripster's reasoning for it is wrong.


Doesn't he claim that it's the plastic they use or something?

And don't let Ripster hear you calling his "science" wrong.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Softer, quieter click on MX Whites.


I have read that, but it's nice to have a qualitative opinion on the matter. This is the Internet, and everybody tells everybody their opinions whether or not anybody cares.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Doesn't he claim that it's the plastic they use or something?
> 
> And don't let Ripster hear you calling his "science" wrong.


He claims it's because the MX White has a longer tactile leg, I think it's because got a thicker leg.

Also I'm not really bothered if he sees this or not, I'm pretty sure his ego is bulletproof.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I have read that, but it's nice to have a qualitative opinion on the matter. This is the Internet, and everybody tells everybody their opinions whether or not anybody cares.


I should've elaborated that I also have the tester so I've tried both.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

That could have helped a bit.







Your explanations are almost as lackadaisical as your build log!


----------



## Simca

~Erases, that was never said.~


----------



## HPE1000

http://imgur.com/cw6ve


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cw6ve


----------



## HPE1000

LOL exactly.

I still an not sure ripster did it first. He did Lego heads for sure but I think I might have done Lego piece Lego's first. He just uploaded a picture of one 7 days ago after he saw my post about him.

I don't care either way, I don't have any problems with ripster, I was just joking and seeing if he would find it and he did









That person copied me though.


----------



## Simca

Dramaaaaa.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Dramaaaaa.


Someone just recently posted my keycap picture to GH asking who made it and how, so I told how I did it, they copied/followed and aren't giving me credit and are taking all of my karma











I don't do reddit so I don't care.


----------



## soloz2

anyone have any experience with the Vortex KBT One? Fullsize, MX Brown switches and PBT keycaps for $120. The price seems right. The Ducky Premier is only $10 more with similar specs. Has anyone tried out both?


----------



## nubbinator




----------



## user18

Those are some nice popcorn kernels you have there


----------



## Paradigm84

I should really get a camera, all these pics you guys are taking are making me feel bad.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should really get a camera, all these pics you guys are taking are making me feel bad.


You should feel bad.









just kidding <3


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Someone just recently posted my keycap picture to GH asking who made it and how, so I told how I did it, they copied/followed and aren't giving me credit and are taking all of my karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do reddit so I don't care.


Patent and sue is the way to go








I made a lego head trooper cap in the past after I saw someone made it in the uk

Its no biggie even after I posted some picture of it and the original maker knew it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should really get a camera, all these pics you guys are taking are making me feel bad.


Get something with macro shot or lense


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Patent and sue is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lego head trooper cap in the past after I saw someone made it in the uk
> 
> Its no biggie even after I posted some picture of it and the original maker knew it
> Get something with macro shot or lense


I don't actually care, although it bugs me because I know the person did it since that thread on GH started 11 days ago where I spend my time talking about how I made it and what to do, as well as other people pitching in ideas that that person used in their guide.

I would love to figure out if ripster did actually make the lego brick keycap first though(he did lego heads and such a long time ago) but since he is banned on both GH and OCN I don't feel like hunting him down on reddit


----------



## JayKthnx

Can just send him a message here.

Anyone have extra clear switch tops or white stickers? Need them for a project board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Can just send him a message here.
> 
> Anyone have extra clear switch tops or white stickers? Need them for a project board.


How many clear tops?


----------



## JayKthnx

90 for a tkl


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 90 for a tkl


I don't have that many but I could send you some along with those gold springs if you don't find them by then, no clue when sprit is going to ship though.


----------



## JayKthnx

Sounds good. I'll keep you posted, my friend.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Sounds good. I'll keep you posted, my friend.


Okay, I could be wrong but I think there might be a second round going on for those.









I'll have to dig mine up but I should have some left, I got a bag from someone a while ago and used 61 of them, it could have been an 87 pack but I need to put some to the remaining to the side in case I open my switches and some break.


----------



## user18

Just scored a QFR for $50 CAD (around $45 USD). Ended up with blues, rather than the reds I'd been hoping to be able to try, but it's still a good deal. I recall thinking from samplers that reds and browns felt fairly much the same anyway.

Caps are a bit of a mess, and it's the old branded version, and the cable doesn't work, but none of that is really a bother for me.

I have a set of nearly pristine QFR caps from my other board (also blues), and I've got enough USB cables kicking around that I can deal with it.

I have big plans for this board, starting with the clear switches I'm ordering sometime soon....

Only thing that irks me about it was that it was advertised as being in perfect working condition, and it's not quite there (cable), as well as being clean (there's some unidentified sticky material on the red WASD that I don't really want to think about). I'll just grab some latex gloves and hide these caps in a plastic bag somewhere.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Just scored a QFR for $50 CAD (around $45 USD). Ended up with blues, rather than the reds I'd been hoping to be able to try, but it's still a good deal. I recall thinking from samplers that reds and browns felt fairly much the same anyway.
> 
> Caps are a bit of a mess, and it's the old branded version, and the cable doesn't work, but none of that is really a bother for me.
> 
> I have a set of nearly pristine QFR caps from my other board (also blues), and I've got enough USB cables kicking around that I can deal with it.
> 
> I have big plans for this board, starting with the clear switches I'm ordering sometime soon....


you won't be disappointed with blues. If you had reds you would want blues, but since you have blues, you will want reds. It's just how it goes, until you own both. Then you'll want browns or blacks or greens.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you won't be disappointed with blues. If you had reds you would want blues, but since you have blues, you will want reds. It's just how it goes, until you own both. Then you'll want browns or blacks or greens.


I started with a full size board with browns, then I got a TKL with blues, and now I have another TKL with blues that's really just serving a controller, PCB and case for modding purposes.

I'm happy with the weight of my current boards, blues, browns and reds use basically the same spring. Only reason I was looking for reds was to kill two birds with one stone -- remind myself why I didn't get reds in the first place, and get that modding platform I wanted. I wanted a set of light springs available if I end up wanting to do an ergo clear mod, rather than straight clears.

I remember thinking blacks were too heavy, and greens are supposed to be heavier still, so I'm not worried about that.

Now I just need to sit back and sink more cash into mods until I bite the bullet and get a topre. Because apparently that's what all the cool kids do


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I am quite happy with my Blacks despite coming from Blues with no switch sampler at all. One, I live on the edge. Two, linear switches have so little resistance compared to tactile or clicky switches. They're definitely a bit painful after hours upon hours of gaming, but they don't particularly bug my pinkies and there's enough resistance that my typing is decent.


----------



## Furad

Picked up a mechanical and a new gaming mouse today... Typing on this thing is weird... In a good way.









http://s617.photobucket.com/user/Furad/media/DSC09097Medium_zps58de9748.jpg.html


----------



## JayKthnx

Dat g710+. Welcome to the club!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Niiiice, another G710+ ^_^


----------



## Furad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Dat g710+. Welcome to the club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Niiiice, another G710+ ^_^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Get something with macro shot or lense


Yeah, I would, a super macro lens would be a good idea aswell probably.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lol, a buckling spring gets a lot of attention at a LAN Party









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


gimme one for buckling spring pls


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Lol, a buckling spring gets a lot of attention at a LAN Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimme one for buckling spring pls


I would definitely use a keycap like that. Buckling springs > the MX switches I've used so far (brown/red).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I would, a super macro lens would be a good idea aswell probably.


some cheaper point and shoots have pretty decent macro modes.
my old fuji x20 could focus on anything 3cm away from the lens.
( DSLR macro lens's can be pretty expensive. )
related, I Just dropped $400 on a new lens today, so I can't afford to get a raindrop set now.

Also, I spent my Sunday hungover and feeling like hell, but also worked on my Poker2 a bit.

The acrylic case I have for it is basically layered sheets with plastic bolts holding it together.

So I super glued all the acrlyic sheets together and replaced the plastic bolts with some nice SS hex bolts, and hot glued them down so the bottom of the case is nice and flat, and last thing was to glue a rubber matt to the bottom to keep it from sliding around so much.

Its much better, and now has a lower profile that i like, and does not slide around at all.

Not much of a cosmetic difference, but the SS bolts do look nice with it.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9217_zps69b575f8.jpg.html

I'll try to get some decent photos tomorrow, I'm super tired right now.

I over did the super glue a little bit, and it didn't come out as clean as I would like, but it still looks decent.
( its my travel keyboard anyway so it already gets beat up. )

Also, funny story.
The guy I bought a Mionix Zibal 60 from awhile back bought a QFR I had posted on craigslist, and we've pretty much became keyboard nerd friends. You know you're a nerd when you're talking keycaps and websites and stuff with another person in real life lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> some cheaper point and shoots have pretty decent macro modes.
> my old fuji x20 could focus on anything 3cm away from the lens.
> ( DSLR macro lens's can be pretty expensive. )
> related, I Just dropped $400 on a new lens today, so I can't afford to get a raindrop set now.


I was actually looking at the Fuji X20.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was actually looking at the Fuji X20.


With cherry reds for low fatigue on multi shots


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I would definitely use a keycap like that. Buckling springs > the MX switches I've used so far (brown/red).


Check out blues and greens. They're much more similar to BS than the browns and reds, by a long shot. Hard to compare BS and reds, given the differences.

Ordered a Filco Majestouch Ninja TKL with blues


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Check out blues and greens. They're much more similar to BS than the browns and reds, by a long shot. Hard to compare BS and reds, given the differences.
> 
> Ordered a Filco Majestouch Ninja TKL with blues


Just cant forget the first love, which for me is Filco TKL
still solidly my favorite OEM keyboard of all time... and so easy to modified
mod mine to green and has been my office driver for months


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was actually looking at the Fuji X20.


get ready to always have your charger on hand, or order a second battery, and don't bother shooting above 800iso with it, but other than that, its a pretty great little camera.
I've several test shots if you'd like to see what the little thing can do.

( I ended up returning it though, but I still want one, i'll probably spring for the x30 when it comes out, hopefully with a larger sensor )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> get ready to always have your charger on hand, or order a second battery, but other than that, its a pretty great little camera.
> I've several test shots if you'd like to see what the little thing can do.
> 
> ( I ended up returning it though )


I might end up getting something cheaper like a D3200 and then buy extra lenses instead, if I can save up money for long enough that is.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Here's a giggle for you guys from Razer's Min-Liang Tan's Facebook page








Quote:


> Many of you will know we were one of the pioneers of the mechanical gaming keyboard and that the Razer BlackWidow is by far the most popular mechanical keyboard in the world today, used by eSports athletes and amateurs alike.
> 
> We are probably the largest customer of Cherry mechanical switches (the switches used in the Razer BlackWidow) in the world with literally MILLIONS of Cherry switches (clicky and silent) shipped every MONTH in our gaming keyboards today.


LINKY


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I might end up getting something cheaper like a D3200 and then buy extra lenses instead, if I can save up money for long enough that is.


a much better way to go if size and portability are not issues. ( and no shame if buying used, all my gear is )
though prepeare to kiss even more money bye-bye if you get into it.

this is where my raindrop GB, an allum. case, and other keyboards money went last night.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> this is where my raindrop GB, an allum. case, and other keyboards money went last night.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Here's a giggle for you guys from Razer's Min-Liang Tan's Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINKY


So.. according to him, we don't need customization, because they have proved with science that blues and reds are the best switches for gaming we should like reds and blues.
Quote:


> Actually we can say why one switch is better than the other. Science. We basically spend an incredible amount of time doing R&D into the best switch there is for gaming. Of course - your results may vary though - and occasionally a gamer may have one preference over another. And you can get it in 2 kinds of switches - not just the blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

So tempted to respond to him, but nothing would come of it as he'd probably just ignore any real suggestions.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I take him less and less seriously with every post he puts out. His products for me have done downhill while his prices have escalated on the Gaming moniker and horrible marketing.

p.s. I did ask him to show us some numbers to back up his claims


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Many of you will know we were one of the pioneers of the mechanical gaming keyboard and that the Razer BlackWidow is by far the most popular mechanical keyboard in the world today, used by eSports athletes and amateurs alike.
> 
> We are probably the largest customer of Cherry mechanical switches (the switches used in the Razer BlackWidow) in the world with literally MILLIONS of Cherry switches (clicky and silent) shipped every MONTH in our gaming keyboards today.
> 
> But just having the Razer Blackwidow to be considered the best mechanical gaming keyboard in the world isn't enough for us - I'd like to hear from each of you how you think we can improve it further.


_quoted from facebook_

Has razer ever done reds?

from what i've seen, they are all mainly bues, with occasionally browns and blacks labeld as 'silent' and 'stealth' switches.

Though I probably do have to agree they ship the most switches, pretty much every general electronics store carries their stuff.
Quote:


> Actually we can say why one switch is better than the other. *Science*. We basically spend an incredible amount of time doing R&D into the best switch there is for gaming. Of course - your results may vary though - and occasionally a gamer may have one preference over another. And you can get it in 2 kinds of switches - not just the blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

"Occasionally a gamer may have a preference over another", he's joking right?


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> _quoted from facebook_
> 
> Has razer ever done reds?
> 
> from what I've seen, they are all mainly blues, with occasionally browns and blacks labeled as 'silent' and 'stealth' switches.
> 
> Though I probably do have to agree they ship the most switches, pretty much every general electronics store carries their stuff.


Ok, blues and a switch I'm not sure about?


----------



## Jixr

and does anyone have any ideas on what I can use or where I can buy some rubber to add some feet to my keyboard?

I have an old mouse pad that I was thinking of cutting up to use, but I'm not sure how well that would work.
( also going to order some white led's when I get home, 100 pack for $5 on ebay.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Ok, blues and a switch I'm not sure about?


from what I recall, the orbweaver had options for browns ( though it may have been a limited run )
and one of the previous BW's had o-ringed blacks.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Here's a giggle for you guys from Razer's Min-Liang Tan's Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINKY


opperating word is "GAMING" lol.

RAZER's a "gaming" thing. lol.

Buckling spring>cherry MX anyways.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and does anyone have any ideas on what I can use or where I can buy some rubber to add some feet to my keyboard?
> 
> I have an old mouse pad that I was thinking of cutting up to use, but I'm not sure how well that would work.
> ( also going to order some white led's when I get home, 100 pack for $5 on ebay.


Get bumpons, I am sure you can get them cheaper and in a smaller quantity at the store though.
http://www.amazon.com/3M-SJ5312-Bumpon-Blister-Clear/dp/B000NG60SW

It's odd because it seems most people prefer reds/blacks and possibly browns for gaming over blues.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I would, a super macro lens would be a good idea aswell probably.
> 
> 
> 
> some cheaper point and shoots have pretty decent macro modes.
> my old fuji x20 could focus on anything 3cm away from the lens.
> ( DSLR macro lens's can be pretty expensive. )
> related, I Just dropped $400 on a new lens today, so I can't afford to get a raindrop set now.
> 
> Also, I spent my Sunday hungover and feeling like hell, but also worked on my Poker2 a bit.
> 
> The acrylic case I have for it is basically layered sheets with plastic bolts holding it together.
> 
> So I super glued all the acrlyic sheets together and replaced the plastic bolts with some nice SS hex bolts, and hot glued them down so the bottom of the case is nice and flat, and last thing was to glue a rubber matt to the bottom to keep it from sliding around so much.
> 
> Its much better, and now has a lower profile that i like, and does not slide around at all.
> 
> Not much of a cosmetic difference, but the SS bolts do look nice with it.
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9217_zps69b575f8.jpg.html
> 
> I'll try to get some decent photos tomorrow, I'm super tired right now.
> 
> I over did the super glue a little bit, and it didn't come out as clean as I would like, but it still looks decent.
> ( its my travel keyboard anyway so it already gets beat up. )
> 
> 
> 
> Also, funny story.
> The guy I bought a Mionix Zibal 60 from awhile back bought a QFR I had posted on craigslist, and we've pretty much became keyboard nerd friends. You know you're a nerd when you're talking keycaps and websites and stuff with another person in real life lol.
Click to expand...

Haha that's great. I had a pizza delivery guy yesterday notice my mic setup, and got talking to him a bit and he asked for my soundcloud to add me. He's going to be very confused and not know what to think when he listens to the random junk I have on there, lol.


----------



## DaveLT

BW Stealth are o-ringed blacks


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha that's great. I had a pizza delivery guy yesterday notice my mic setup, and got talking to him a bit and he asked for my soundcloud to add me. He's going to be very confused and not know what to think when he listens to the random junk I have on there, lol.










If I weren't on my laptop I could share your work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> opperating word is "GAMING" lol.
> 
> RAZER's a "gaming" thing. lol.
> 
> Buckling spring>cherry MX anyways.


Agreed, agreed, and not necessarily true. I can roughly imagine how they would feel in theory, but I can see MX switches being better for a number of scenarios.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I weren't on my laptop I could share your work!
> Agreed, agreed, and not necessarily true. I can roughly imagine how they would feel in theory, but I can see MX switches being better for a number of scenarios.


1) you won't need a hamma to actually type








2) Easier to take apart, me thinks. with a buckling you might lose the spring.
3) Replacement keycaps, duh
4) you can actually buy one new.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha that's great. I had a pizza delivery guy yesterday notice my mic setup, and got talking to him a bit and he asked for my soundcloud to add me. He's going to be very confused and not know what to think when he listens to the random junk I have on there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I weren't on my laptop I could share your work!
Click to expand...

I'm glad you're on your laptop


----------



## Jixr

good call @HPE1000 there is a 'Container Store' right across the highway from my office, I'm sure they will have those and probably other options as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Haha that's great. I had a pizza delivery guy yesterday notice my mic setup, and got talking to him a bit and he asked for my soundcloud to add me. He's going to be very confused and not know what to think when he listens to the random junk I have on there, lol.


yeah, he texted me and our old conversation about meeting up to buy the zibal was still in my phone. And the other day I went over to his place show him how to solder in switches and fixed a keyboard of his that he burned the PCB traces off when he was trying to remove a switch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I weren't on my laptop I could share your work!
> Agreed, agreed, and not necessarily true. I can roughly imagine how they would feel in theory, but I can see MX switches being better for a number of scenarios.


I love the buckling springs the most, but the spacebar on the board is painful after a while because of its sharp angle. Trying to get a friend to 3d Print a flipped angle spacebar for it but his 3d printer is broken.

If I could get a flipped spacebar, i'd be almost willing to sell my MX blue keyboard but i need to keep it for my fighting games because it has nkey rollover. the model M doesn't :/


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and does anyone have any ideas on what I can use or where I can buy some rubber to add some feet to my keyboard?
> 
> I have an old mouse pad that I was thinking of cutting up to use, but I'm not sure how well that would work.
> ( also going to order some white led's when I get home, 100 pack for $5 on ebay.


there are those rubber feet the get supplied with rack-switches and various other hardware items, you could just get some nice rubber circles from your local hardware store too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Could it... Could it be?




It is, it is ^_^ I know what I'm doing tonight, woohoo!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Man those Enter keys. The only ones I can stand are the standard ones in a line. Otherwise, Backspace is too hard to easily reach.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm glad you're on your laptop




__
https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree%2Focn-songs-yo


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree%2Focn-songs-yo


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree%2Focn-songs-yo
Click to expand...

Yeah, there was context to that "medley" as it were, from a different thread.
I have no idea why I did it.

Don't judge me.


----------



## Jixr

whoo! just ordered some white Led's for my poker!

I may make the modifer keys colored LED's, not sure yet.

Only $4 for 100, but i'm sure they are coming from china and will take forever to get here.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! just ordered some white Led's for my poker!
> 
> I may make the modifer keys colored LED's, not sure yet.
> 
> Only $4 for 100, but i'm sure they are coming from china and will take forever to get here.


Link?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Man those Enter keys. The only ones I can stand are the standard ones in a line. Otherwise, Backspace is too hard to easily reach.


Eh, they went on my lovely G710+... Now to just find new keycaps for the G3-G6 keys ^_^;;;;


----------



## Jixr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-3mm-White-Round-Flangeless-Water-Clear-LED-Leds-Light-2-Pin-Free-Resistors-/221268675895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384a40d37

its ebay, but there are several color options out there.
$4.20 shipped, probably take a week or two.

I'll probably change the caps lock and programming led's to green as well.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-3mm-White-Round-Flangeless-Water-Clear-LED-Leds-Light-2-Pin-Free-Resistors-/221268675895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384a40d37
> 
> its ebay, but there are several color options out there.
> $4.20 shipped, probably take a week or two.
> 
> I'll probably change the caps lock and programming led's to green as well.


These are the ones you really want, not those round ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2x3x4mm-Rectangle-White-Water-Clear-LED-Light-Leds-/320999089508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abd096564


----------



## Jixr

Any particular reason why?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> These are the ones you really want, not those round ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2x3x4mm-Rectangle-White-Water-Clear-LED-Light-Leds-/320999089508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abd096564


It's light dispersal is better for a keycap but round ones are what KBTalking uses anyway


----------



## Jixr

well i'm not using backlit keycaps, so un-even legend lettering won't be an issue.

eh... call me cheap, I don't feel like buying more LED's, I wouldn't know what to do with the other 100 I would have.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Any particular reason why?


No potential for interfering with caps (some of the rounded ones can rub against certain caps or won't let them depress all the way), they're brighter, they get better light dispersal, and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's light dispersal is better for a keycap but round ones are what KBTalking uses anyway


I've seen people on there use both, same with some of the Korean "tuners" like Gon.


----------



## Jixr

damn...

#YOLO
*clicks order*

nubbys a smart guy... if only he were to mass produce some bamboo 60% cases would he be even cooler.


----------



## Sniping

#YOLO?

I just bought this old ass, yellowed Kinesis for $100. Keycaps look terrible too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251458647308?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well i'm not using backlit keycaps, so un-even legend lettering won't be an issue.
> 
> eh... call me cheap, I don't feel like buying more LED's, I wouldn't know what to do with the other 100 I would have.


If you are using 3mm round top leds you will have to either dremel the led collar or the switch top so that it doesn't interfere with the keycaps.

If you buy 3mm flat top leds you won't have to dremel the collar but the leds will try to fall out when you solder them so you have to put tape to hold them and they don't look as clean as the stock round top leds.

The best option is the 2x3x4 flat leds, they fit snug into the switch so you don't need to temporarily tape them while you solder and they look very clean.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you are using 3mm round top leds you will have to either dremel the led collar or the switch top so that it doesn't interfere with the keycaps.
> 
> If you buy 3mm flat top leds you won't have to dremel the collar but the leds will try to fall out when you solder them so you have to put tape to hold them and they don't look as clean as the stock round top leds.
> 
> The best option is the 2x3x4 flat leds, they fit snug into the switch so you don't need to temporarily tape them while you solder and they look very clean.


The first set I ordered are flangeless roundtops, so they should work just fine, but then I also ordered the 2x3x4 flat ones.


----------



## jameschisholm

Just picked up a Ducky Shine III TKL w/ Cherry Mx Blue's and Green Led's. Picture to follow..except my camera cannot capture accurate colors


----------



## newchemicals

I have two mechanicals.

Monoprice Gaming Keyboard - Cherry MX Blue
Ducky dk9008 G2Pro - Cherry MX Black

I like both of them but the Ducky is more solidly built.


----------



## azianai

got annoyed with the rubber dome at work so I brought my typeheaven in instead.
Replacing cruddy rubber dome with cupped dome =D


Also crossposting from GH because its just that damn cool!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got annoyed with the rubber dome at work so I brought my typeheaven in instead.
> Replacing cruddy rubber dome with cupped dome =D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also crossposting from GH because its just that damn cool!


Nice wrist rest, that guy really has talent.









After MUCH hesitation, I am now the proud owner of 2.5 pounds of keycaps.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice wrist rest, that guy really has talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After MUCH hesitation, I am now the proud owner of 2.5 pounds of keycaps.


That is far too many keycaps. You should send them all to me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> That is far too many keycaps. You should send them all to me


In your dreams









I hope I get some cool keycaps or else that was 37 dollars out the window


----------



## Jixr

yo HPE and others, those little 3m sick on bumpers work great for adding desk grip to your keyboard, only $2 for a pack of 18


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yo HPE and others, those little 3m sick on bumpers work great for adding desk grip to your keyboard, only $2 for a pack of 18


Glad it worked









I just won a click clack


----------



## Jixr

like an auction?

I just bought the bag as well, maybe we can trade some if we get any doubles or anything.
nearly bought 5lbs, but i'm kinda running out of fun money for the month.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> like an auction?
> 
> I just bought the bag as well, maybe we can trade some if we get any doubles or anything.
> nearly bought 5lbs, but i'm kinda running out of fun money for the month.


No, like won it for free @[email protected] No more clack drama for me









Yeah, we can trade, going to be hard figuring out what all we have, there has to be hundreds per "pack"


----------



## user18

Okay where are people buying keycaps by the pound and how can I get in on it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Okay where are people buying keycaps by the pound and how can I get in on it?


Buy that crap bro!

apparently I can't link this


----------



## Jixr

I will be so happy if I have enough to make a unicorn vomit board out of my poker, my local KB friend ordered 5lbs

Most crap bags are... well.. crap... just boring greys and blacks, missprints, but there is usually at least a few good ones per order.


----------



## 15130

Man, too bad shipping is so expensive for where I live, jump from 30$ to 60 :S
Looked really nice...

Random question, what do guys think about the Corsair K70 ? I go one to replace my Qpad MK80 but so far I don't like it so much.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Buy that crap bro!
> http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/grab-crap-bags-limited-time-offer


e-mail says "(PLEASE DO NOT SHARE THIS LINK!)"

Shares link


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I will be so happy if I have enough to make a unicorn vomit board out of my poker, my local KB friend ordered 5lbs
> 
> Most crap bags are... well.. crap... just boring greys and blacks, missprints, but there is usually at least a few good ones per order.


I have seen someone get a cool defect before, I really want one like it. The first shot was fine, but about 1/4 of the 2nd shot didn't fill in, it looked really cool.

Like this but not as messed up


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> e-mail says "(PLEASE DO NOT SHARE THIS LINK!)"
> 
> Shares link


o.o I didn't get an email, that was the link people on GH were tossing around.


----------



## Jixr

bags gonna clean out quick then.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice wrist rest, that guy really has talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After MUCH hesitation, I am now the proud owner of 2.5 pounds of keycaps.


its a she btw not a he that did my wrist rest =D


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> its a she btw not a he that did my wrist rest =D


I'm curious as to when people will stop using male pronouns as default for online situations.

My reaction when people say "mechanical keyboards are just overpriced gaming gimmicks"









Once you go mechanical you never go back, and rubberdomes become the evil scum of the earth.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd love to order a crap bag, but I'm not able to get shipping to my address or log in to my pmk account via the early buying link. Quite frustrating.


----------



## jameschisholm

Blues are soooo clicky. They remind me of something I've used years ago but cant quite put my finger on what. So far loving the clickyness they have. Not tried any games yet so we will see.


----------



## hoevito

Recent convert from the rubber dome camp here...here's my first ever mechanical keyboard, and matching mouse to boot


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have seen someone get a cool defect before, I really want one like it. The first shot was fine, but about 1/4 of the 2nd shot didn't fill in, it looked really cool.
> 
> Like this but not as messed up


Too bad it's wasted on Caps Lock. That would be something nifty to have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm curious as to when people will stop using male pronouns as default for online situations.


Tech forum. There are like three women here total.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd love to order a crap bag, but I'm not able to get shipping to my address or log in to my pmk account via the early buying link. Quite frustrating.


Well they ship to mine, but it's about $22 in shipping--so I'm out


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well they ship to mine, but it's about $22 in shipping--so I'm out


tell me about it...
it's 37$ to my country, more expensive than the price itself



































someone got 3 WYSE set out of it, not sure how many bags he grabbed but I saw less than 5 bags from his pic


----------



## Jixr

If they still have some in stock on friday I'll probably buy another bag.

I'd love a unicorn board, complete with god awful painted case and everything.


----------



## 15130

Where can I find custom keycaps or mechanical keyboards related stuff in europe ? Anyone knows a good site ?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If they still have some in stock on friday I'll probably buy another bag.
> 
> I'd love a unicorn board, complete with god awful painted case and everything.


Just buy a case and send it to @CynicalUnicorn to paint.
I'm sure he'd put his amazing paint skills to good use


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Just buy a case and send it to @CynicalUnicorn to paint.
> I'm sure he'd put his amazing paint skills to good use


I have a QFR case that I messed up on that I would love to just go crazy with. I was thinking of sanding it all down paint it white, giving it to an artist friend of mine and see what I get back.
I just sold my extra keyboard though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Just buy a case and send it to @CynicalUnicorn to paint.
> I'm sure he'd put his amazing paint skills to good use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a QFR case that I messed up on that I would love to just go crazy with. I was thinking of sanding it all down paint it white, giving it to an artist friend of mine and see what I get back.
> I just sold my extra keyboard though.
Click to expand...

I'm in a similar situation with a headphone amp I ordered.

I bought a used headphone amp off of an OCN user, and he had his amp arrive with the finish nicked a little bit, so they sent him a new chassis but let him keep his old one. So he sent me the amp intact and the extra chassis









So I might go a little crazy / try to come up with something cool for the nicked one and worse case Ontario it gets wrecked and I throw it out.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Where can I find custom keycaps or mechanical keyboards related stuff in europe ? Anyone knows a good site ?


Keyboardco , or browse around deskthority.net


----------



## HPE1000

This is all IF, but I have had this idea for a keyboard case for a while now, but I know I can't do it myself.

IF Cooler masters topre novastouch has replaceable tops that they sell in their store like they did with the QFR, I would love to get one and find someone who can do stuff like sharpie graffiti, I could paint one white, send it to them and have them do their magic on it and then clear coat it.


----------



## Jixr

I don't see that happening, the only reason why they had the alt cases for the QFR was because the demand for unbranded ones.

and it looks like the new QF-I and the Torpe versions are going to use size A usb plugs ala QF-XT, so unless you mod a QFR case ( which really wouldn't be too hard to do ) I don't see it happening.


----------



## c0ld

Is it worth it to use the G710+ with the PS/2 port? Will the drivers still work?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This is all IF, but I have had this idea for a keyboard case for a while now, but I know I can't do it myself.
> 
> IF Cooler masters topre novastouch has replaceable tops that they sell in their store like they did with the QFR, I would love to get one and find someone who can do stuff like sharpie graffiti, I could paint one white, send it to them and have them do their magic on it and then clear coat it.


That sounds like it would be amazing


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Is it worth it to use the G710+ with the PS/2 port? Will the drivers still work?


If you have the option to use PS/2 vs. USB then go with PS/2. It's better than USB because it's a hardware connect without any software drivers to get in the way, it supports NKRO (some USB does also). I don't know your KB in particular but in general PS/2 is better.


----------



## DaveLT

I really won't do it
1) PS/2 is buggy as is.
2) Your OS stack must be seriously crappy for a keyboard to be laggy
3) Linux. Linux possible problems with PS/2 keyboards
4) What happens if your plug unplugs? Restart computer ... This happens with detachable keyboard cables OFTEN.


----------



## arvidab

Got me another mech...you be the death of me!!








It's quieter than the Ducky despite having the same switch, both is plate mounted and uses PBT caps. Feels really solidly built and has some weight to it.

Keycool 84, no ISO layout but I'm already getting used to ANSI


MX Clear <3




Spoiler: A few more pics







I believe this is the Costar, stabilizer. Not much difference IMO than the Cherry(?) in my Ducky DK-9008


Size difference between the new and the old


The Ducky caps are a lot thicker


----------



## Simca

Not usually a fan of white keyboards, cuz I think they look old and tacky, but that looks great. I still prefer the length of your black keyboard though.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not usually a fan of *white keyboards*, cuz I think *they look old and tacky*, but that looks great. I still prefer the length of your black keyboard though.


Don't hate on the classic eggshell because you're jealous


----------



## note

I ordered Poker II w/ Cherry MX Reds! This would be an upgrade from Razer Arctosa.


----------



## Travellerr

Where did you find an 84 key keycool with Cherry mx clear switches? That is pretty awesome the only other keyboard I have been able to find them in pretty consistently is the Leopold fc660m, grey body clear switches and white body clear switches.


----------



## nubbinator

This came my way today. Sexy dyesub thick PBT set over Black MY switches.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my grab bag shipped out today, my LED's are on their way, and am still on the fence about ordering a raindrop set. I'm kinda over blue keyboards right now, but its so pretty.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> This came my way today. Sexy dyesub thick PBT set over Black MY switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good man, cleaning time though









Shipping must have been a lot, right?


----------



## nubbinator

Definitely needs cleaning. Shipping was a non-issue. It was in San Diego on Craigslist and someone I know lives down that way and was heading up my way anyways, so he agreed to grab it for me. I added $5 in gas to what he paid, but it was a great deal even with that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not usually a fan of white keyboards, cuz I think they look old


One of the reasons I was so excited for my buckling spring was because it looked old and totally non mainstream. Everyone's got all these new lookin sleek keyboards and stuff, and aw yeah classic style baby, Dat Win98/win95 logo key

/hipster as wordsicantsaywithoutgettinganinfraction

I joygasmed.
I swear I am the least mainstream person on this forum, and darn proud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Tech forum. There are like three women here total.


Me, Simca, and Miss Roxy?
Reguardless, still not the best idea. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Recent convert from the rubber dome camp here...here's my first ever mechanical keyboard, and matching mouse to boot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I have two mechanicals.
> 
> Monoprice Gaming Keyboard - Cherry MX Blue
> Ducky dk9008 G2Pro - Cherry MX Black
> 
> I like both of them but the Ducky is more solidly built.


Welcome yall.

Ya never gonna go back to rubberdomes now, welcome to the darkside of the actuation force,


----------



## Simca

@5prout is a girl, @TrustKill is a girl and there are a few others as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> @5prout
> is a girl, @TrustKill
> is a girl and there are a few others as well.


soooo
5? neither 5prout nor trustkill seem to post frequently @[email protected]

YOU on the otherhand................ post count much?

Putting that mechanical keyboard to the test eh?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm curious as to when people will stop using male pronouns as default for online situations.


Probably about forty years. Considering it's the literary equivalent of blasphemy to use "s/he" or "it" or "he or she" or even "them" or "they" in place of a masculine pronoun in written English. It was taught until the 60's that when gender was unknown you simply defaulted to "he" or "him" - not because we were sexist and intolerant, but to provide some sort of uniformity to our language. People born in the 60's won't be dying until probably another 10-15 years from now, and their "bad literary habits" (which, to be honest aren't actually bad, or improper) will be inflicted upon our current generation which probably won't be dying until another 40-50 years from now. It's not default for online situations - it's default for written English.

Here's a pretty humorous look into gender neutrality in written English and why it just isn't practical, or meaningful to concern one's self with such trivial nuances:
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jlawler/aue/they.html

Anyways, it's pretty off-topic to continue this discussion as the only thing it has to do with keyboards if the fact that we are typing on them, as with most of written English these days.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Where did you find an 84 key keycool with Cherry mx clear switches? That is pretty awesome the only other keyboard I have been able to find them in pretty consistently is the Leopold fc660m, grey body clear switches and white body clear switches.


Those are available straight from China, Banggood do em. I do think they are fairly pricey for what you get though, but that might just be cashing in on the rarity of whites/clears.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

By the way, for those not on their mailing list, apparently there are more 104key and 87key MX Green switched CODE keyboards available (and the store still shows stock on both)


----------



## BakerMan1971

mmm that 87 CODE so tasty


----------



## Canis-X

Got me a second mech keyboard to use at the office.

Ducky DK9008 G2 - Year of the Tiger, Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Brown


----------



## Seredin

What a lovely board


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not usually a fan of white keyboards, cuz I think they look old and tacky, but that looks great. I still prefer the length of your black keyboard though.


Same. I don't like the beige or off white ones, but the bright white is nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not usually a fan of white keyboards, cuz I think they look old
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I was so excited for my buckling spring was because it looked old and totally non mainstream. Everyone's got all these new lookin sleek keyboards and stuff, and aw yeah classic style baby, Dat Win98/win95 logo key
> 
> /hipster as wordsicantsaywithoutgettinganinfraction
> 
> I joygasmed.
> I swear I am the least mainstream person on this forum, and darn proud.
Click to expand...

You realize that trying hard to be non-conformist is still conforming.








Just buy/use/wear/do what you enjoy, not because it's uncommon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> @5prout
> is a girl, @TrustKill
> is a girl and there are a few others as well.


There's also Bumblebee and Seepra off the top of my head.
But yeah, the forum is predominantly male.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You realize that trying hard to be non-conformist is still conforming.


For me, it kinda just happened...

I'm an oddball in many respects.
Ex: Most people don't like alienware but praise Apple, I love alienware and hate apple, and am quite proud they(alienware products) are rare and not a person else i know or have seen in LANs or gaming events owns one.
Never was influnced by others, was influnced by external things outside of communties that changed the way I view and prefer things
Everyone wants a samsung galaxy or an iphone, I want a nokia lumina 1020
All the keyboard geeks want sleek, slim, minimal, and me I wanted big, retro/classic, industrial. I'm tempted to paint my naga epic beige white








I listen to Psytrance, DnB, and other forms of music that "you probably never heard of" not because i dont like mainstream music, I just like these interesting sub genres.

My preferences and interest seem to be so far off what the common preference is. Me being non conformist just happened, the whole "hipster" thing comes from the fact that my viewpoints and preferences are just independant of the general mold.
I value uniqueness and independant thinking

TL;DR
nonconformist by accident, hijacked the "hipster" term for the lulz

besides a retro keyboard like my buckling spring peeks an interest at LANs when everyone elses keyboard is flashy and "gamerfy'd" with LEDs and stuff.


----------



## The_chemist21

Feeling generous and have some free time on my hands so I am offering free soldering service for switch removal / swap to one person, you supply the parts and pay for shipping both ways ( conus preferred ).


----------



## Jixr

"I'm displaying my individuality by acting like every other mid 20 year old around me, yeah, tight pants, vintage shirt, and a beard, that will make me stand out"

How to out hipster a hipster: tell them you don't listen to music.

Why do hipsters wear scarves in summer? they have to before it becomes cool.

if a tree falls in the woods, does a hipster hear it? yes, and it sounds better on vinyl.

I could tell more, but I'm trying to keep them all underground.

#latergram


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> "I'm displaying my individuality by acting like every other mid 20 year old around me, yeah, tight pants, vintage shirt, and a beard, that will make me stand out"
> 
> How to out hipster a hipster: tell them you don't listen to music.
> 
> Why do hipsters wear scarves in summer? they have to before it becomes cool.
> 
> if a tree falls in the woods, does a hipster hear it? yes, and it sounds better on vinyl.
> 
> I could tell more, but I'm trying to keep them all underground.
> 
> #latergram


haha.


----------



## Jixr

sees that fran is in seattle. I'm in Austin, you know my pain. I want to punch them all in their stupid 'ironic' (whatever the hell thats supposed to mean ) 'stash everytime they want to buy my motorcycle because its an old british classic.

I actually did that once, but he deserved it. Sit on my bike, you're getting hurt.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sees that fran is in seattle. I'm in Austin, you know my pain. I want to punch them all in their stupid 'ironic' (whatever the hell thats supposed to mean ) 'stash everytime they want to buy my motorcycle because its an old british classic.
> 
> I actually did that once, but he deserved it. Sit on my bike, you're getting hurt.


Seattle is a pretty chill place, a city I feel is alive and kicking with so much variation in the streets and the people whom live here.
And yea anyone who oversteps the boundries of personal property deserves a slap.

I'm just in love with my keyboard(and entire set up really) because its so different than everyone elses.

Custom PC? Nah Custom laptop
Slick stylish Gaming keyboard? Nope, Beige white Buckling spring here
Eyefinity? Surround? Big monitor with lots of screen space? Nope, nope and Nope, big screens dont do it for me, pixel density does it for me, I use a Downsampling driver modded 19 inch monitor, displays 2160x1215, a resolution you probably never heard of or used.


----------



## Jixr

I love Austin, but everyone and their dog ( litterally ) moves here, and the hipster epidemic is pretty out of control.

Well really down sampling does not increase pixel density.

and it wasn't a slap, it was a leather gloved fist with plastic knuckle guards punch in the face.

guy is just lucky I'm not part of an MC or anything like that, he would have been drug out back...


----------



## Simca

The 60s had hippies. The 2000s have hipsters. The evolved form of hippies.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The 60s had hippies. The 2000s have hipsters. The evolved form of hippies.


You8 just can't comprehend the obscurity of us.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well really down sampling does not increase pixel density.


True and false, it creates more pixels displayed in the same area, doesnt make the actual screen more pixel dense, but has the exact same effect when it comes to games really.
I was at PDXLan sitting next to my friend and we were both playing Tomb Raider(2013) on ultimate, he has a 1920x1200 screen, and mines 1600x900 2160x1215 Downsample, and the higher pixel count in the image and gpu scaling makes the game look better by a lot. PRetty much the exact same graphics cards and settings, just my downsampled image looked way better than his native image.
I gave up eyefinity in favor of downsampling. Now I want an IPS 18~20inch panel(if they even make them that small)to get an even better picture quality.
I need 1080P or less i think.
Downsampling looks amazing, and getting used to it, i just can't go back to native, it looks too good.
Really wish that desktop monitors would push pixel density like laptop monitors, its a shame they dont. I'd love a retina 17inch monitor.
Quote:


> and it wasn't a slap, it was a leather gloved fist with plastic knuckle guards punch in the face.


lol
Quote:


> guy is just lucky I'm not part of an MC or anything like that, he would have been drug out back...


no need to be cruel, just teach em a quick lesson then make them skidaddle.


----------



## HPE1000

Pulled out my model m(really need numpad right now) and remembered why I am done with clicky cherry mx switches. I think I am going to get rid of my filco pretty soon, blues just don't do it for me anymore, greens are a bit better but I still am not a huge fan. :/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> need to be cruel, just teach em a quick lesson then make them skidaddle.


texas has a 'different' approach to education. But for real, some local groups would have beat him senseless.
There is a yearly motorcycle rally here, and typically 1-2 guys die from beatings each rally, on top of all weapon related violence during the event.

AFAIK, you won't find any IPS monitors under 22/24"

I run 1440's and its good enough for me, Some times I think I'm getting old as text can be hard to read.


----------



## Simca

Paint it red and sell it to me.

Nah, I'm going to behave until RGB keyboards come out.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pulled out my model m(really need numpad right now) and remembered why I am done with clicky cherry mx switches. I think I am going to get rid of my filco pretty soon, blues just don't do it for me anymore, greens are a bit better but I still am not a huge fan. :/


but model m's are buckling springs?

I dunno, i cant get used to my friends keyboards, they all have Mx Red, and I have MX Blue/Buckling springs. I can't live without tactile click.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> AFAIK, you won't find any IPS monitors under 22/24"
> 
> I run 1440's and its good enough for me, Sometimes I think I'm getting old as text can be hard to read.


America is too violent :/ I'm kinda looking forward to Hungary(if my girlfiend and I make it to that point in our relationship...)

And Lame, 24inch was too big for me when I had it.

I would like a 2nd monitor but I find a 2ndary system to be more useful.
I have my little M11X set up on my bench next to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> but model m's are buckling springs?
> 
> I dunno, i cant get used to my friends keyboards, they all have Mx Red, and I have MX Blue/Buckling springs. I can't live without tactile click.


Yes, I meant that it reminded me why I do not want cherry mx blues anymore(which are on my filco that I think I am going to sell soon)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, I meant that it reminded me why I do not want cherry mx blues anymore(which are on my filco that I think I am going to sell soon)


Well springs are the masterswitch after all









I like my MX blue keyboard for when my model M wears me out. The space bar is still a bit of an issue, and I cant find anyone to help me make a reversed spacebar for my board.
Really wish i could get a flipped spacebar like on my ducky. Id sell my ducky if i could get a flipped spacebar for my model M.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sees that fran is in seattle. I'm in Austin, you know my pain. I want to punch them all in their stupid 'ironic' (whatever the hell thats supposed to mean ) 'stash everytime they want to buy my motorcycle because its an old british classic.
> 
> I actually did that once, but he deserved it. Sit on my bike, you're getting hurt.


Yeah, I'd say he deserved it.
Who just sits on someone's bike?

And what bike, a Triumph? Or something less mainstream









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pulled out my model m(really need numpad right now) and remembered why I am done with clicky cherry mx switches. I think I am going to get rid of my filco pretty soon, blues just don't do it for me anymore, greens are a bit better but I still am not a huge fan. :/


I love how fast you and your tastes have transitioned in one year


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well buckling springs are the masterswitch after all


Yep, I also see that you enjoy the awesome eggshell color. I don't like flashy/LEDs anywhere on or near my computer, plus this Model M is so sturdy and looks like it'll last.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I got an old triumph. Its been sitting for awhile, has an electrical problem and I'm just terrified of taking it to a shop and seeing a repair bill I can't afford to pay.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Feeling generous and have some free time on my hands so I am offering free soldering service for switch removal / swap to one person, you supply the parts and pay for shipping both ways ( conus preferred ).


If you wanted to get Clears or Ergo-Clears on your keyboard this would be the time to speak up.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you wanted to get Clears or Ergo-Clears on your keyboard this would be the time to speak up.


If I was in the US you'd have a keyboard on the way.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yep, I also see that you enjoy the awesome eggshell color. I don't like flashy/LEDs anywhere on or near my computer, plus this Model M is so sturdy and looks like it'll last.


I like LEDs and "Flash" when it fits a theme, like the older 1st~3rd gen(intel core i CPUs) alienware laptops, but the new alienware laptops.....make me crindge...

But other times, retro and industrial looks way better and more functional.

Although I do want to immitate HPE's purple and grey scheme he had on that gorgeous keyboard he made. One day I swear ill be able to get some paints and blank keycaps for this board and get down to making it my own.
That keyboard was absolutely beautiful HPE(i know ive said that a thousand times now







)


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If I was in the US you'd have a keyboard on the way.


I'd maybe send one off too if I didn't want the experience of doing it myself.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I got an old triumph. Its been sitting for awhile, has an electrical problem and I'm just terrified of taking it to a shop and seeing a repair bill I can't afford to pay.


Yeah...with my car I've been noticing I need at least some new shocks and suspension work, and just the past couple of days I'm noticing either a clutch or transmission issue--when I shift, it's taking a looong time to actually switch to the next gear. It's a manual, by the way. I'll shift, then put my foot back on the gas, and the revs climb a bit before bottoming out. And this is even when I ease on and off. It wasn't doing this last week


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Where did you find an 84 key keycool with Cherry mx clear switches? That is pretty awesome the only other keyboard I have been able to find them in pretty consistently is the Leopold fc660m, grey body clear switches and white body clear switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are available straight from China, Banggood do em. I do think they are fairly pricey for what you get though, but that might just be cashing in on the rarity of whites/clears.
Click to expand...

I bought from a guy over at Deskthority. They are available on Banggood and Taobao to name a few. They carry a price premium against the more common black/red/blue/brown, that is true, on Banggood the clear is another 40 bucks compared to blacks (127 vs 83 USD), which is more than what I payed for mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not usually a fan of white keyboards, cuz I think they look old and tacky, but that looks great. I still prefer the length of your black keyboard though.


I like the color combo of my dark grey/black Ducky a lot. Not usually a fan of white keyboard myself, but this Keycool does't look too bad, and is only available with white on white with clears afaik.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah...with my car I've been noticing I need at least some new shocks and suspension work, and just the past couple of days I'm noticing either a clutch or transmission issue--when I shift, it's taking a looong time to actually switch to the next gear. It's a manual, by the way. I'll shift, then put my foot back on the gas, and the revs climb a bit before bottoming out. And this is even when I ease on and off. It wasn't doing this last week


Sound like the disc is pretty much gone at this point. You will need a new kit ( disc, pressure plate and bearing ) and since the rivets on the disc most likely have made a groove in the flywheel, it will need resurfacing / replacing depending on how long this has been going on.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Picking up a Cooler Masters Quickfire Rapid Stealth with Brown switches







, cant wait this crappy rubber dome keyboard feels horrible typing!

Regret Selling my old Ducky DK9087


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah...with my car I've been noticing I need at least some new shocks and suspension work, and just the past couple of days I'm noticing either a clutch or transmission issue--when I shift, it's taking a looong time to actually switch to the next gear. It's a manual, by the way. I'll shift, then put my foot back on the gas, and the revs climb a bit before bottoming out. And this is even when I ease on and off. It wasn't doing this last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like the disc is pretty much gone at this point. You will need a new kit ( disc, pressure plate and bearing ) and since the rivets on the disc most likely have made a groove in the flywheel, it will need resurfacing / replacing depending on how long this has been going on.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I think I'm just going to drive it until it falls apart.








I paid $1800 for the thing so I don't expect it to last forever.

Apart from that and the expected stuff, like the exhaust rusting out and having to be replaced, it's an amazing little car for the price.

But you're saying that it could be cheaper to fix if I get it taken care of now rather than later?
Kind of what I expected.
Sigh.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah...I think I'm just going to drive it until it falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1800 for the thing so I don't expect it to last forever.
> 
> Apart from that and the expected stuff, like the exhaust rusting out and having to be replaced, it's an amazing little car for the price.
> 
> But you're saying that it could be cheaper to fix if I get it taken care of now rather than later?
> Kind of what I expected.
> Sigh.


Depending on the car it could be up to $450 for a flywheel, resurfacing and balancing the flywheel is around $100.

Edit: Forgot to mention not all flywheels can be resurfaced and not every resurfacing needs balancing. If you have a high-revving engine (~6500rpm+ redline), I would recommend replacing the flywheel rather than resurfacing.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yep, I also see that you enjoy the awesome eggshell color. I don't like flashy/LEDs anywhere on or near my computer, plus this Model M is so sturdy and looks like it'll last.


I really like backlit keyboards tbh, but that's just me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The 60s had hippies. The 2000s have hipsters. The evolved form of hippies.


I see.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Can anyone here type onehanded effeciently? I"m trying to learn because it could be theraputic for my neuromuscular issues, but it's really hard to do not looking at the keys...


----------



## Simca

I can, although, I occasionally misstep towards the right side of the keyboard, predominantly around L and K. Awkwardly I type left handed, even though I'm right handed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I can, although, I occasionally misstep towards the right side of the keyboard, predominantly around L and K. Awkwardly I type left handed, even though I'm right handed.


Not that strange i dont think.
I'm right handed, yet my brain is "lefty flipped" when it comes to a lot of things.

Like using a game controller or fightstick for instance. The joystick is always on the left, and my directional input doesnt correctly proccess with my left hand. I use a keyboard for my games and when I play fighting games, i use IKJL as my Up Down Left Right. I figured this out playing Tales Runner, an older racing platformer MMOG. I was using different keymaps and discovered that direct hotkey input works better on my left hand, and directional motion works better on my right hand. so i ended up using IKJL as my Dpad. I tried for years to play fighting games on a standard controller, and never got anywhere, but i went to a keyboard and mapped out the keys to an IKJL Dpad EWQDSA key input, which is flipped to a fightstick and I can actually play fighting games.

I figured out when i got my naga molten back when i was playing in the korean PVE MMOs that I can hot key and position better if I bind movements to my naga and that leaves my left hand open to hotkeying with my left. which is completely flipped because most people use hotkeys with their naga and movement with their left. The only MMO games where I don't do this is with TERA and Vindictus.

My brain is backwards.


----------



## mxfreek09

Got my ducky a few new keys today.



I couldnt be happier, especially after getting rid of the original lavender wasd keys


----------



## jameschisholm

They look like the textured keys from the new corsair line?


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I really like backlit keyboards tbh, but that's just me.
> I see.


I feel like a compete poser whenever I'm using a backlit keyboard, but for some reason I keep buying them. Blinking leds aint my thing though.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> They look like the textured keys from the new corsair line?


Yes, they are from a K60. I ordered the replacement keys through their website. I was a little bit hesitant to order them at first since red isnt exactly my favorite color, but after getting them put on I was completely satisfied with them. They take a bit of getting used to as far as typing, but for gaming so far they have been great.


----------



## Seredin

Why am I such a snob? Coolermaster makes decent products right? Why do I loathe the idea of buying from them for myself?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd argue Cooler Master are one of the best mechanical keyboard companies for the amount of variety they offer and how well they price some of their boards.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Why am I such a snob? Coolermaster makes decent products right? Why do I loathe the idea of buying from them for myself?


Codemaster are just like everyone else, you get good products you get bad products.
Look at how they have turned their Power supply business around, after the fiasco's with their hiper brand too, now the V series is one of the best upper mid range supplies available.

The keyboards are no doubt fine, while still being on the sane side of affordable


----------



## Simca

Codemaster huh? Hiper.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I really like backlit keyboards tbh, but that's just me.
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a compete poser whenever I'm using a backlit keyboard, but for some reason I keep buying them. Blinking leds aint my thing though.
Click to expand...

I don't get why you would, but okay.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Codemaster huh? Hiper.


Holy mental breakdown batman.
sorry.... I meant coolermaster, but I was probably raging about Grid 2 in the back of my mind









Hiper is right though kaboomtastic power supplies that like to wreck the rest of the system, I have personally experienced 3 of those do damage.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah...I think I'm just going to drive it until it falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1800 for the thing so I don't expect it to last forever.
> 
> Apart from that and the expected stuff, like the exhaust rusting out and having to be replaced, it's an amazing little car for the price.
> 
> But you're saying that it could be cheaper to fix if I get it taken care of now rather than later?
> Kind of what I expected.
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the car it could be up to $450 for a flywheel, resurfacing and balancing the flywheel is around $100.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention not all flywheels can be resurfaced and not every resurfacing needs balancing. If you have a high-revving engine (~6500rpm+ redline), I would recommend replacing the flywheel rather than resurfacing.
Click to expand...

Ah okay, thanks for the advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I really like backlit keyboards tbh, but that's just me.
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a compete poser whenever I'm using a backlit keyboard, but for some reason I keep buying them. Blinking leds aint my thing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get why you would, but okay.
Click to expand...

Yeah, nothing wrong or "poserish" about using a backlit keyboard.
I wish my Filco was backlit, because sometimes when I type in the dark and I lose track a bit on the keyboard it screws me up. I don't look down at the board when typing, but sometimes when putting in a password or something I do for some reason. And it's annoying when I can't see.


----------



## jameschisholm

Keyboards can look elegant whether backlit or no. It may come down to what you perceive as good looking. Both Backlit and none Backlit keyboards look sleek and professional.

I don't think it's showing off, I think it adds that extra something to your rig/room.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my keyboard crap bag should be in on Saturday!

I used to not like backlit keyboards, but they are starting to grow on me.

I have LED's on the way to make my Poker2 Backlit, so I'll see.

I am a bit worried that it could be distracting when I have my lights off while at the computer, but I'm going to love it I think for what I typically use my poker for, writing and when connected to my ipad.


----------



## jameschisholm

I'd think if you are typing in the dark then backlit is the way to go, but before i had backlit i found that the light from my monitor was enough to show the keys up ....OKish, but since going backlit ive found night time typing a dream..

Would anyone recommend a wrist rest? I'm not a huge letter or project typer, how beneficial are they?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I'd think if you are typing in the dark then backlit is the way to go, but before i had backlit i found that the light from my monitor was enough to show the keys up ....OKish, but since going backlit ive found night time typing a dream..
> 
> Would anyone recommend a wrist rest? I'm not a huge letter or project typer, how beneficial are they?


I haven't tried one for a keyboard yet , not a heavy typer but when I tried one for my mouse it hurt my wrist a lot of discomfort and achey pain after about 20minz of use.. Just my experience I guess there not for everyone ?


----------



## jameschisholm

I'd like to get better at typing on mx blues, and thought maybe a wrist rest would help. ive not used one before either, i tend to have my wrists off the desk when typing.


----------



## Seredin

I dislike gloss, I dislike lights, and I dislike flashy colors.

But I try not to crap on anyone who prefers the opposite (not saying anyone's getting crapped on here, but we all know it happens).


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I dislike gloss, I dislike lights, and I dislike flashy colors.
> 
> But I try not to crap on anyone who prefers the opposite (not saying anyone's getting crapped on here, but we all know it happens).


I dislike people that dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.

But I try not to dislike people that prefer to dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.


----------



## BakerMan1971

oooooooh shiny shiny









I love backlighting because it reminds me of being a kid, watching sci-fi and wishing I had all that stuff...... and now I have
also I love textured keycaps, because it is like typing on sugarcubes and my fingers love it.

Being made aware of all the wonderful varieties available is what is most important, and OCN manages that perfectly, in fact it is quite rare for a thread to go sour on here, and it's usually cleared up very well by the mods, not a lot of forums can boast that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I dislike gloss, I dislike lights, and I dislike flashy colors.
> 
> But I try not to crap on anyone who prefers the opposite (not saying anyone's getting crapped on here, but we all know it happens).
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike people that dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.
> 
> But I try not to dislike people that prefer to dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.
Click to expand...

I dislike people that dislike people that dislike gloss, dislike lights, and dislike flashy colours.

But I try not to dislike people that dislike people that prefer to dislike gloss, dislike lights, and dislike flashy colours.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I dislike people that dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.
> 
> But I try not to dislike people that prefer to dislike gloss, and dislike lights, and dislike flashy colors.


Well put.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone considering getting any new boards soon?

I've finally thought up my dream list of keyboards to aim for over the next few years:


Filco Majestouch-2 (own)
Ducky Shine 3 (own)
WASD V2 CODE w/ MX Clears
Poker II w/ MX Reds(?)
Leopold FC660C

After that I think I'll be set.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think there are a few threads that seriously go off topic, but "clubs" tend to stick well..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone considering getting any new boards soon?
> 
> I've finally thought up my dream list of keyboards to aim for over the next few years:
> 
> 
> Filco Majestouch-2 (own)
> Ducky Shine 3 (own)
> WASD V2 CODE w/ MX Clears
> Poker II w/ MX Reds(?)
> Leopold FC660C
> 
> After that I think I'll be set.


Obtain leopold FC660C with blank keycaps. Become one with cup rubber, be done buying keyboards. Do it









I would get that keyboard so fast if they had a 55g option.

I don't think I have bought a keyboard this year, so I am doing good.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone considering getting any new boards soon?
> 
> ...
> 
> After that I think I'll be set.


Nope, but I will get TKL Clears when I build my mITX laptop. Still debating on what will go in it. Carrizo and hybrid crossfire or Haswell and Maxwell? It won't happen soon in any case. I do want to try Reds or Greens actually but I can't afford stupid stuff at the moment.

LIES! That would mean you fail as a Peripherals Editor.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Obtain leopold FC660C with blank keycaps. Become one with cup rubber, be done buying keyboards. Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get that keyboard so fast if they had a 55g option.
> 
> I don't think I have bought a keyboard this year, so I am doing good.


You just had to say "one with cup rubber", reminds me of a certain keyboard enthusiast.









I'm not sure when I'll get another board, too busy spending money on knives aswell.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You just had to say "one with cup rubber", reminds me of a certain keyboard enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll get another board, too busy spending money on knives aswell.


It's the truth though


----------



## Jixr

i'll pick up a QF-I the second they come out in either blacks or green, and possibly a corsair RGB if they make it right.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I need to get me one of them uber compact keyboards!

Anything that can take the place of my thinkpad's keyboard


----------



## Jixr

60%'ers are sweet, I love my poker.


----------



## HPE1000

40% would be uber compact.

Can't game without it:


----------



## CSCoder4ever

if it's smaller than my Quickfire TK, I consider it uber compact.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'd like an RGB Ducky--so whenever Cherry finishes their exclusivity deal and Ducky makes an RGB board, I'm getting one


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I need to get me one of them uber compact keyboards!
> 
> Anything that can take the place of my thinkpad's keyboard


I've always liked the Thinkpad keys


----------



## HPE1000

This today and crap bag is supposed to get here tomorrow


----------



## Canis-X

<-- nub: What is this "crap bag" thing all about?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> <-- nub: What is this "crap bag" thing all about?


Signature plastics(one of the main producers of doubleshot keycaps) sells their rejected keycaps that don't pass QC in huge bags, this year the bags have 2.5 pounds of keyacaps in them.


----------



## Jixr

nearly $40 though, and you don't know what you're gonna get, but generally you get a few decent ones, but most are either defects or random leftovers from previous orders.

I'll be lucky if I get like 10 that I'll actually put on a keyboard.

My order is expected Tomorrow, but last I checked its still in washington, and I won't even be home till tomorrow night, unless my roomie gets them for me I won't have em till monday.


----------



## user18

For anyone who was considering the toxic set over at GH, there have been some exciting developments of late, and a start date of March 5 for orders.

My wallet is currently crying.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> For anyone who was considering the toxic set over at GH, there have been some exciting developments of late, and a start date of March 5 for orders.
> 
> My wallet is currently crying.


Sadly I think I am going to pass, I just love GMK keycaps way too much to get an SP keycap set.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sadly I think I am going to pass, I just love GMK keycaps way too much to get an SP keycap set.


I don't really know the difference between GMK and SP, I'm just happy to be getting a doubleshot set in the first place.
And there's some talk about a themed brobot for the set too, which sounds neat.


----------



## Paradigm84

Now you've got me looking at GB's.

I shouldn't have spent so much money on knives, I want an FMJ Poker case.


----------



## Jixr

That case looks like its too tall, and would be uncomfortable to use.

though i'm sure its fantastic.


----------



## Paradigm84

I type with my forearms on the corner of the desk and wrists in the air anyway.


----------



## The_chemist21

Maybe you should pass on the FMJ case and get a LZ-FE case and pcb $510+shipping


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not a fan of the design.

Or the price.


----------



## user18

For that price, the case had better come with a dozen or so clacks


----------



## Paradigm84

For anyone interested:

www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-leather-wrist-rest

There's also a drop for the Ducky Shine 3 Tuhaojin, but it isn't much of a price drop for people in North America, $70 cheaper than here in the UK though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Maybe you should pass on the FMJ case and get a LZ-FE case and pcb $510+shipping


One that wasn't damaged in shipping? @[email protected]

I kid, I am not a fan of the design anyway. Although they weigh 10 or so lbs.

FMJ case is rather tall but I still like it. Unusable for gaming on though since it's too tall.


----------



## user18

I am sorely tempted by the DS3 gold, but I don't need another board with browns.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I am sorely tempted by the DS3 gold, but I don't need another board with browns.


Then get it with black, blues or reds.
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=692
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=694
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=695


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For anyone interested:
> 
> www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-leather-wrist-rest
> 
> There's also a drop for the Ducky Shine 3 Tuhaojin, but it isn't much of a price drop for people in North America, $70 cheaper than here in the UK though.


I just saw that. Tempted to pick one up. I really like my Filco wrist wrest, but don't want to drop another $60-70+ on a wrist rest for the office.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone considering getting any new boards soon?


I'd be happy with a pair of CODE 104-key keyboards: one clear, one green. But I'm buying a new computer on Monday, and an upgraded computer is a lot more important to me instead of a new keyboard ^_^;;;


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This today and crap bag is supposed to get here tomorrow


And let the clack madness begins...









Adapter for my monterey came , now in the hunt for DS alps keyset which I already found on deskthority
should I paint the cheap beige case white? hmmm
tried to clean it with soap,etc but still cant get rid of the old yellow stain


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> And let the clack madness begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapter for my monterey came , now in the hunt for DS alps keyset which I already found on deskthority
> should I paint the cheap beige case white? hmmm
> tried to clean it with soap,etc but still cant get rid of the old yellow stain
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lets hope not









Looks good, how about try retr0bright first? If I were you that is what I would do.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lets hope not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, how about try retr0bright first? If I were you that is what I would do.


lol I dont think I can get all those ingredients here in my country
I think I'm gonna experiment myself with all those cloth washing agent first

god this monterey feels amazing


----------



## Qu1ckset

So i got the Cooler Masters QFR Stealth with Brown switches. came home and realized i wasn't a fan of the stealth keys, so i returned it, and didn't really like the color scheme of the normal QFR, So i ended up picking up the Corsair Vengeance K65.

I love the premium to this keyboard but this is my first keyboard with Red switches and so much different then the Browns, alot of typing mistake at the moment, but i think a week from now i will not even notice it, just doesn't have the click feedback the Blues and Browns have so i end up double tapping thinking i didn't hit a key or something!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For anyone interested:
> 
> www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-leather-wrist-rest
> 
> There's also a drop for the Ducky Shine 3 Tuhaojin, but it isn't much of a price drop for people in North America, $70 cheaper than here in the UK though.


I keep getting tempted by massdrop offers but then UK shippng murders the price in cold blood, while laughing maniacally .... and twitching.


----------



## JayKthnx

I usually just browse on massdrop without buying anything, especially when mechanical keyboard items are up. They're good prices, but on items I don't really want. C'est la vie.


----------



## Paradigm84

Only two entries in the KOTM this month, so I'm giving people until the end of the day here (9 hours) to submit a late entry if they want to have a chance of winning a keycap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I usually just browse on massdrop without buying anything, especially when mechanical keyboard items are up. They're good prices, but on items I don't really want. C'est la vie.


I guess I got lucky with MassDrop - they happened to have a few things I wanted right when I had the money (MaxKeyboards translucent keys, QWERkeys sampler kit, and th eonly thing I'm waiting on (since it just ended) is the MKC keypuller) ^_^


----------



## user18

Debating getting in on the tail end of the blank black PBT group buy at GH. Dunno if I can justify the cost though...


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for the February KOTM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466059/keyboard-of-the-month-february-14


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Are there any tenkeyless or compact boards with cherry mx clears that anyone knows of? I can't seem to find any. I was thinking of getting a compact poker with clears but I couldn't find any and then I realized that I couldn't find a single board in stock with clears. Also found this on r/mechanicalkeyboards it is actually pretty cool http://technomancy.us/173


----------



## Paradigm84

Banggood offer some smaller MX Clear boards here, or you could wait for the WASD V2 CODE to come back in stock towards the end of March.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Eh might as well just get browns, I don't really want bad quality boards just for a switch. Do Pokers still function like this?

"As you can see, all the "missing" keys are available on the second layer, which is activated while the FN key is being held down. The placement of the ESC Key, the F-keys and also the arrows on WASD is very intuitive and does not need long to adjust to. If you are used to gaming with WASD keys, you will get used to the the arrow keys in no time. As a bonus some multimedia options such as volume controls are included.

Apart from the FN layer, there are also two additional "lock modes". By pressing FN+Spacebar, you can enable the "arrow lock" mode.
When activated, the Windows key, Application key, Ctrl and Shift keys on the right side of the keyboard will permanently act as arrow keys! The "arrow lock" mode is indicated by the according keys lighting up."

http://deskthority.net/news-reviews-f4/kbc-poker-sixty-s-take-t125.html

If so I think I will grab one, but I wish I could find one with white back lighting.

Also banggood, such Asia


----------



## HPE1000

Nothing amazing but I did get some cool keycaps, I am satisfied, hardly any WoB keycaps


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Wow where did you get all of that? And how much did it cost? Also do you have pictures of this? Face W 67g MX Clears FMJ Design #2 Aluminum it sounds cool


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Wow where did you get all of that? And how much did it cost? Also do you have pictures of this? Face W 67g MX Clears FMJ Design #2 Aluminum it sounds cool


Signature plastics grab bag, it is 30 dollars, shipping was 7 dollars.

As for that keyboard, I kind of have pictures. I am waiting on the PCB, mounting plate, leds, etc from a group buy. I have the switches, case and keycaps for it already though.

This is what it will look like when it it done, I just put a different keyboard PCB in the case and put the keycaps on it. Hope that isn't too confusing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mxfreek09

My grab bag is on the way, I cant wait. Does anyone happen to know where I could get one, or even two of the Ducky Zero Logo Windows Keycap? I have been searching but haven't been able to fine any.

This:


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

That is pretty cool looking, where did you get the aluminum frame? Or did it come with the group buy? Also is building a keyboard difficult? It sounds interesting, but time and money consuming. Sounds like a lot of stuff that happens on OCN


----------



## nubbinator

Looks like the FMJ "premium" case from Feng's Group Buy. I still want a Hammer case though, those things are sexy.


----------



## HPE1000

The aluminum case came from another group buy. The 2nd round should still be going on for a couple days, but they are only selling the "premium" version this time which costs $100 more because it uses higher grade aluminum. Although I still can't grasp how/why someone would need 7075 aluminum for a keyboard that sits on their desk all day









It isn't difficult to build a keyboard, basic soldering skills are all you need in most cases. Usually custom PCBs come with all the difficult soldering done for you already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Looks like the FMJ "premium" case from Feng's Group Buy. I still want a Hammer case though, those things are sexy.


Just the standard, ballin on a budget









I wanted hammer initially but I fell in love with this one.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> My grab bag is on the way, I cant wait. Does anyone happen to know where I could get one, or even two of the Ducky Zero Logo Windows Keycap? I have been searching but haven't been able to fine any.
> 
> This:


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=713 This was the closest I could find.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=713 This was the closest I could find.


I appreciate you keeping an eye out, Its close. I just think that particular key off the Zero keyboard looks really cool for some reason.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> I appreciate you keeping an eye out, Its close. I just think that particular key off the Zero keyboard looks really cool for some reason.


Yeah I know what you mean, I was looking at the mechanical keyboards site and all the full sets, use the standard duck. Your best bet would be ebay probably, (although I looked there, and didn't find anything) I think part of it is that they market the zero as a budget board and they don't want to sell budget caps.


----------



## HPE1000

Probably find a person who has a ducky zero but has replaced the keycap set, although it could be hard finding someone like that.

Well, this is awesome, maybe I will add more @[email protected]


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean, I was looking at the mechanical keyboards site and all the full sets, use the standard duck. Your best bet would be ebay probably, (although I looked there, and didn't find anything) I think part of it is that they market the zero as a budget board and they don't want to sell budget caps.


I think you are right. I may just have to take a ride to Microcenter and pick up a Ducky Zero with MX Browns since I promised to replace the Blackwidow that I let my girlfriend use and just steal the keycap off of that and give her one of my Windows keycaps. It keeps both of us happy then, I get my keycap and she gets a replacement for the keyboard that "drives her crazy."


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ouch. That's the biggest problems with relationships. You like clickies, but she doesn't. I think the choice is obvious.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ouch. That's the biggest problems with relationships. You like clickies, but she doesn't. I think the choice is obvious.


If that's the biggest problem, you must have one golden relationship...or have some messed up priorities in life.

Then again, if I sat next to someone using Blues for an extended period or some other loud clicky switch, I'd probably kill them. So maybe the priorities aren't so messed up.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ouch. That's the biggest problems with relationships. You like clickies, but she doesn't. I think the choice is obvious.


She loved them at first, as soon as I got my Ducky with Blacks she wanted the Blackwidow to replace her cheap keyboard. She seemed like she enjoyed it up untill she started having to use it to get work done. I figured since shes not a fan of the way blacks feel, Browns should be a good option. Otherwise shes getting a $5 microcenter membrane keyboard I am going to have a Ducky Zero to add to my collection


----------



## CSCoder4ever

More reasons *NOT* to be in a relationship!









I want blues and a buckling spring and that's FINAL!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> She loved them at first, as soon as I got my Ducky with Blacks she wanted the Blackwidow to replace her cheap keyboard. She seemed like she enjoyed it up untill she started having to use it to get work done. I figured since shes not a fan of the way blacks feel, Browns should be a good option. Otherwise shes getting a $5 microcenter membrane keyboard I am going to have a Ducky Zero to add to my collection


Sigh. I thought you made the right choice. Everybody knows clickies are better than a girlfriend. They'll never cheat on you, never demand jewelry, never spend all your income on shoes, always be there for you... I don't see how you could have made the wrong choice.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Eh might as well just get browns, I don't really want bad quality boards just for a switch. Do Pokers still function like this?


Huh? Keycool is OEM'd by iOne mostly (think razer). The clear is OEM'd by costar considering it has costar stabs

You call that low quality?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Huh? Keycool is OEM'd by iOne mostly (think razer). The clear is OEM'd by costar considering it has costar stabs
> 
> You call that low quality?


Maybe the boards are not low quality but I mean more that the site looks kind of sketchy, not something I would want to put my credit card number into, and also the board that I would be interested in is out of stock.

Also if you are citing Razer as high quality then, well, no. I wouldn't want to buy something that is built like Razer products.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably find a person who has a ducky zero but has replaced the keycap set, although it could be hard finding someone like that.
> 
> Well, this is awesome, maybe I will add more @[email protected]


They look like they're fun to touch.


----------



## Jixr

my crap bag got delayed, I guess i'll be getting it monday or so. Hopefully I have better luck than HPE


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> my crap bag got delayed, I guess i'll be getting it monday or so. Hopefully I have better luck than HPE


Hopefully. Although mine could have been much worse after seeing some peoples sets, some people scored big time though (just 8 of their keycaps alone were worth $40, they were day 9 keycaps, which is some gaming related thing).

I only got 3 alps keycaps. The only "novelty" keycaps I got that weren't damaged were a transparent yellow happy face, a transparent red heath bottle and a weed leaf. I also got a glow in the dark keycap and a bunch of "jelly" keycaps.

I couldn't even make a full unicorn set. But I am very happy with my rainbow top row, I probably would have paid 10-15 for that alone.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The aluminum case came from another group buy. The 2nd round should still be going on for a couple days, but they are only selling the "premium" version this time which costs $100 more because it uses higher grade aluminum. Although I still can't grasp how/why someone would need 7075 aluminum for a keyboard that sits on their desk all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't difficult to build a keyboard, basic soldering skills are all you need in most cases. Usually custom PCBs come with all the difficult soldering done for you already.
> Just the standard, ballin on a budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted hammer initially but I fell in love with this one.


The group buys from Geek Hack?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> The group buys from Geek Hack?


Yes, these to be exact.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50580.0
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47067.0


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, these to be exact.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50580.0
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47067.0


What exactly do you need to build your own keyboard? Switches, PCB, keycaps, case, and other stuff maybe?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What exactly do you need to build your own keyboard? Switches, PCB, keycaps, case, and other stuff maybe?


Case
PCB
Switch Mounting Plate (if you don't want to PCB mount the switches)
Switches
Keycaps
USB Cable
Stabilizers
Soldering station and supplies

That should be about it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hopefully. Although mine could have been much worse after seeing some peoples sets, some people scored big time though (just 8 of their keycaps alone were worth $40, they were day 9 keycaps, which is some gaming related thing).
> 
> I only got 3 alps keycaps. The only "novelty" keycaps I got that weren't damaged were a transparent yellow happy face, a transparent red heath bottle and a weed leaf. I also got a glow in the dark keycap and a bunch of "jelly" keycaps.
> 
> I couldn't even make a full unicorn set. But I am very happy with my rainbow top row, I probably would have paid 10-15 for that alone.


Yeah, I just bought it for the lulz really. Seems like german caps are kinda popular in the bags, so that might be a cool accent key.

I don't really have an extra keyboard anymore, but if I did I would just load them all up on there. I suppose when I get one of the backlit QFR's once they come out i'll slap em on my QFR or something.


----------



## HPE1000

^ It wouldn't be smart to expect great stuff out of something they call a crap bag









These were pretty cool, sideways shot keycaps.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Do you have some sort of guide that you would recommend on how to build your own keyboard? I have soldering equipment, but I just want to know exactly what I would have to do, and what the end product could potentially be.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Do you have some sort of guide that you would recommend on how to build your own keyboard? I have soldering equipment, but I just want to know exactly what I would have to do, and what the end product could potentially be.


WhiteFireDragon made a lot of videos for building various keyboards. His videos are going to be VERY in depth though, and some steps are specific to the keyboard he is building, like adding a teensy for a phantom, etc.

Here he is building a kmac





It's really easy


----------



## Jixr

a plate that bolts to the case? that looks pretty freaking cool.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those KMAC-2 keyboards... Do they come in a 104key version by chance? Definitely look interesting, that's for sure.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those KMAC-2 keyboards... Do they come in a 104key version by chance? Definitely look interesting, that's for sure.


Nope, full size korean customs aren't common at all.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, full size korean customs aren't common at all.


Damn, that kinda sucks. Any custom / roll your own keyboards out there that ARE 104 key?


----------



## HPE1000

If you are looking for an aluminum, currently, the only thing I can think of would be sprits full size PCB with an aluminum case from alixinhzai.
Case- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51103.0
PCB- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50580.0

Although alixinhzai seems to be really behind schedule and is ignoring everyones requests for an update from him. About 3 months ago he said it was going to be ~2 more weeks before everything would be done but he still isn't and he gets on GH almost everyday, while ignoring posts in the thread and PM's from people.

Sprit is behind schedule as well, although he is still answering most questions and PM's, he is VERY busy though since his group buy is so massive. But from what it seems, he should be done packing orders soon (fingers crossed)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> More reasons *NOT* to be in a relationship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want blues and a buckling spring and that's FINAL!


Was trying to convince my girlfriend she needs a mechanical today, she's a tough cookie, but Ill convert her one day


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you are looking for an aluminum, currently, the only thing I can think of would be sprits full size PCB with an aluminum case from alixinhzai.
> Case- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51103.0
> PCB- http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50580.0
> 
> Although alixinhzai seems to be really behind schedule and is ignoring everyones requests for an update from him. About 3 months ago he said it was going to be ~2 more weeks before everything would be done but he still isn't and he gets on GH almost everyday, while ignoring posts in the thread and PM's from people.
> 
> Sprit is behind schedule as well, although he is still answering most questions and PM's, he is VERY busy though since his group buy is so massive. But from what it seems, he should be done packing orders soon (fingers crossed)


Hmmm, not too bad in the way of pricing, PLUS the acrylic cases do seem quite interesting. Will definitely have to keep Sprit's buy in mind!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Was trying to convince my girlfriend she needs a mechanical today, she's a tough cookie, but Ill convert her one day


I don't have a girlfriend, but my spouse is a technology geek so I get the "I'm getting one too, right?" speeches when I ask about getting something shiny


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hmmm, not too bad in the way of pricing, PLUS the acrylic cases do seem quite interesting. Will definitely have to keep Sprit's buy in mind!
> I don't have a girlfriend, but my spouse is a technology geek so I get the "I'm getting one too, right?" speeches when I ask about getting something shiny


Well the "wife" discussion has come up between me and her...
"I'm getting one too, right?" I can only hope that's a response i hear from my significant other one day


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well the "wife" discussion has come up between me and her...
> "I'm getting one too, right?" I can only hope that's a response i hear from my significant other one day


Not gonna lie, it is nice an awesome perk. Only time it's backfired so far is when one is trying to save money and something new comes out and my spouse sees it on my screen for a moment and then the whole "so when can we afford two of them?" topic comes up


----------



## Jixr

Being single. Its like having twice the money!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Being single. Its like having twice the money!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Being single. Its like having twice the money!


yes but that means a serious lack of sex, affection and cuddling!

Cuddles>money


----------



## mxfreek09

Picked up a Ducky Zero with reds from Microcenter to steal one of the one of the Windows key cap off of. Ended up getting a "reconditioned" clearance board for $50. Originally went to get a brown but for $40 less she was still happy with the reds. Now we are both happy.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Cuddles>money Money=Cuddles


Fixed it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Fixed it.


nuuuuuu

sounds like you've had too many bad relationships, or well dont wanna sound judgemental, but from my experience, money doesn't mean much.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> More reasons *NOT* to be in a relationship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want blues and a buckling spring and that's FINAL!
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to convince my girlfriend she needs a mechanical today, she's a tough cookie, but Ill convert her one day
Click to expand...

I see, well I know I won't be jumping in a relationship anytime soon anyways, blues or no blues.


----------



## JayKthnx

Dating someone doesn't always mean you give them any money. Being single doesn't mean you're not getting any. Also, dating someone doesn't guarantee you get anything either i.e. long distance relationships.

In-between edit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



usually the people that say money doesn't mean much don't see much money. I love being able to buy myself little projects all the time.











Received my gasmask caps and blue on clear geekhack cap set. Bought lots of other goodies recently too. Will post pics once I get the chance.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> blues or no blues.


what?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> blues or no blues.
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...

Cherry blues.


----------



## Xaero252

Looking for suggestions for a wrist rest for my topre in that digital case... I have an ekb leather rest but... it isn't the best wrist rest and the build quality is extremely mediocre... I'd prefer something comfortable, durable and classy. I'd like to keep with the theme but it's not a requirement.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> money doesn't mean much.


I hope not, otherwise I'm going to have to stop buying keyboard gear lol.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Looking for suggestions for a wrist rest for my topre in that digital case... I have an ekb leather rest but... it isn't the best wrist rest and the build quality is extremely mediocre... I'd prefer something comfortable, durable and classy. I'd like to keep with the theme but it's not a requirement.


Noko leather works makes great rests and they're full custom. I bought my red and black rest from her and will be getting my rear for my ergodox from her as well


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I see, well I know I won't be jumping in a relationship anytime soon anyways, blues or no blues.


What about MX Greens?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I see, well I know I won't be jumping in a relationship anytime soon anyways, blues or no blues.
> 
> 
> 
> What about MX Greens?
Click to expand...

anything loud n' clicky, let's put it like that.

Browns are nice... but I want clicks... not clacks. lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> anything loud n' clicky, let's put it like that.
> 
> Browns are nice... but I want clicks... not clacks. lol


Yeah, I'll admit, I do miss the nice clicky response that QuickFire Stealth had.


----------



## Jack Mac

You're not going to get just clicky out of buckling springs, just saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> More reasons *NOT* to be in a relationship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want blues and a buckling spring and that's FINAL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> anything loud n' clicky, let's put it like that.
> 
> Browns are nice... but I want clicks... not clacks. lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> anything loud n' clicky, let's put it like that.


Buckling Springs are your friend then.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Buckling Springs are your friend then.


It's incredibly satisfying to hammer out a response on one of these keyboards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> anything loud n' clicky, let's put it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckling Springs are your friend then.
Click to expand...

Figured, should be fun to try.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Buckling springs + small packets of nitroglycerin. I don't think it gets louder than that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Figured, should be fun to try.


I got my unicomp model M and i freaking love the springs, plus they are less expensive that cherry MX.

Mine was 90$? including shipping with a 10$ custom fee for all my eyes to be grey.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Unicomp is making brand new Model Ms, right? Not just reselling old stock?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unicomp is making brand new Model Ms, right? Not just reselling old stock?


Brand new


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Unicomp is making brand new Model Ms, right? Not just reselling old stock?


Brand new.

edit: my email receipt says it was 98$ including change

Code Product Quantity Total
UNI044A Classic 104 White Buckling Spring USB 1 $79.00
103Key: No
CUSTOM Customization Fee 1 $10.00
Customization: All Grey keycaps. (US)
Shipping: Ground:
Sales Tax:
Total:

$9.81
$0.00
$98.81


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got my unicomp model M and i freaking love the springs, plus they are less expensive that cherry MX.
> 
> Mine was 90$? including shipping with a 10$ custom fee for all my eyes to be grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That reminds me of something I was wondering earlier - what's the difference between the Dell AT101 and the IBM Model M? The only difference I see is the price. The IBM's are generally 20-50 dollars more on Ebay, but that's generally because of the price, no?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That reminds me of something I was wondering earlier - what's the difference between the Dell AT101 and the IBM Model M? The only difference I see is the price. The IBM's are generally 20-50 dollars more on Ebay, but that's generally because of the price, no?


The sticker? I'm not sure.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ugh, that $100 that I don't need to spend that I want to spend!







So:

-More keyboards
-Stuff to mod the keyboards I have
-Better GPU
-RAID array or more SSD
-Parts to finish up my GBA mod
-Gas-operated crossbow (or at least lever-action)
-Legos for several projects

And I don't have the time for anything other than the GPU and keyboard, and I don't have the cash for that. Oh how I hope Litecoin goes through the roof.

Actually, can you mod a controller to use Cherry switches? It might be a tight fit but I don't see why not in theory.


----------



## JayKthnx

They bought all the engineering info, tooling, rights, etc from lexmark in 1996 and started pumping out fresh buckling springs


----------



## HPE1000

Dell AT101=Alps
Model M=Buckling Spring


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That reminds me of something I was wondering earlier - what's the difference between the Dell AT101 and the IBM Model M? The only difference I see is the price. The IBM's are generally 20-50 dollars more on Ebay, but that's generally because of the price, no?


At101 uses Alps switches or rubber domes. Model M's are buckling spring

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ugh, that $100 that I don't need to spend that I want to spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> -More keyboards
> -Stuff to mod the keyboards I have
> -Better GPU
> -RAID array or more SSD
> -Parts to finish up my GBA mod
> -Gas-operated crossbow (or at least lever-action)
> -Legos for several projects
> 
> And I don't have the time for anything other than the GPU and keyboard, and I don't have the cash for that. Oh how I hope Litecoin goes through the roof.
> 
> Actually, can you mod a controller to use Cherry switches? It might be a tight fit but I don't see why not in theory.


MX switches in Controllers? well the actuation distance is way too far for a controller. Controller buttons use very small accutation distances iirc.
My razer sabertooth's accutation distance is like half a mm. you don't even feel it move, you just feel its tactile feedback.

As for saving money then burning it? Go with a better GPU. It sucks being stuck behind the curve on a GPU, so if you dont have a flagship but can get one, or closer too one. Do that.

My PC build currently handles everything I'll ever need it too. most of my games take 60% GPU usage or less. I say get around to having a "future proof" set of performance for the games you play consistantly. probably hard to do if you play the latest FPS games but for an MMORPG, DoTA2, Emulator game player like me. the GPU I got is as powerful as I ever need one to be, I say move towards that direction

Keyboards are auxillary, once you have one you love, do you really need another? the Only reason I havent sold my ducky is because I need it for the Nkey roll over because my springs don't have nkey roll over.

Is the crossbow a toy? or a hunting tool?

Legos are toys, PC more important.

SSDs? Any particular reason for their usage? IE Caching? boot? Or you just want a better load time? I'm ok with my already "faster than every other gamer ive encountered" load times with my 7200RPM HDD+Caching SSD.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> At101 uses Alps switches or rubber domes. Model M's are buckling spring
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


Model M can use rubber domes as well


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dell AT101=Alps
> Model M=Buckling Spring


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> At101 uses Alps switches or rubber domes. Model M's are buckling spring
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


Thanks you two. +Rep for that. I also realize that I totally failed in that post. I meant to say that the price differs because of the *rarity*, not the price. I need sleeps.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks you two. +Rep for that. I also realize that I totally failed in that post. I meant to say that the price differs because of the *rarity*, not the price. I need sleeps.


Nah, it's not because of rarity, it's demand. For some reason, Model Ms seem to be in more demand than the AT101.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Legos are toys, PC more important.


http://www.ted.com/talks/hillel_cooperman_legos_for_grownups.html


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://www.ted.com/talks/hillel_cooperman_legos_for_grownups.html


I never said adults cant have toys


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ugh, that $100 that I don't need to spend that I want to spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> -More keyboards
> -Stuff to mod the keyboards I have
> -Better GPU
> -RAID array or more SSD
> -Parts to finish up my GBA mod
> -Gas-operated crossbow (or at least lever-action)
> -Legos for several projects
> 
> And I don't have the time for anything other than the GPU and keyboard, and I don't have the cash for that. Oh how I hope Litecoin goes through the roof.
> 
> Actually, can you mod a controller to use Cherry switches? It might be a tight fit but I don't see why not in theory.


Why would you want a gas operated crossbow?
Normal ones are crazy powerful, and to make a gas powered one that fired a bolt with any sort of power you'd need a lot of compressed gas. Just get a regular crossbow if you want one. They're pretty fun, a friend of mine just bought an excalibur crossbow with a scope for hunting, it's pretty fun to shoot. I don't hunt, but I do have a bow and like to go shooting targets once in a while.

I didn't know you could get new BS keyboards...very interesting


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I never said adults cant have toys


Yeah I know, just an oppourtunity to show off a funny TED talk about Legos


----------



## loony

Coolermaster Quickfire TX with Cherry Red switches


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

If you want to join the club, go to the first page of this thread, there is a form to fill out.







If you are asking if that is a good board, I have never owned one, but I hear that cooler master makes excellent quality boards, and I have typed on one of those and quite liked it. Really I think other people can chime in on that, I think that there was one guy that claimed that his CM keyboard was better than his ducky, in a recent thread.

Also have there been any quality issues with Poker II's? I think I am gonna buy one and I just want to be sure that no one has had any problems, there aren't a ton of threads about them here.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have not heard anything bad about the poker II. Most people that end up selling them do so to either slim their collections or because they don't end up caring for the 60% layout.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Buckling springs + small packets of nitroglycerin. I don't think it gets louder than that.


Sneaky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That reminds me of something I was wondering earlier - what's the difference between the Dell AT101 and the IBM Model M? The only difference I see is the price. The IBM's are generally 20-50 dollars more on Ebay, but that's generally because of the price, no?


Early AT101W are made from black alps switches. EDIT : ninja'd


----------



## Sniping

IBM <3

They thought of all the best stuff before some of us were even born...60%, TKL, capacitive switches.


----------



## JayKthnx

got some goodies


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Looking for suggestions for a wrist rest for my topre in that digital case... I have an ekb leather rest but... it isn't the best wrist rest and the build quality is extremely mediocre... I'd prefer something comfortable, durable and classy. I'd like to keep with the theme but it's not a requirement.


The Ducky wrist rest(s) on Massdrop?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Why would you want a gas operated crossbow?
> Normal ones are crazy powerful, and to make a gas powered one that fired a bolt with any sort of power you'd need a lot of compressed gas. Just get a regular crossbow if you want one. They're pretty fun, a friend of mine just bought an excalibur crossbow with a scope for hunting, it's pretty fun to shoot. I don't hunt, but I do have a bow and like to go shooting targets once in a while.


Because it's fun? I don't want a 50 or 75 pound draw weight. I just want something that can work reliably, even it's at a relatively low power, just so I can say, "Hey. Semi-auto crossbow. 'Sup?" Now, if I were to make one lever-action, then it would have a ridiculously high draw weight so I could make good use of the mechanical advantage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> MX switches in Controllers? well the actuation distance is way too far for a controller. Controller buttons use very small accutation distances iirc.
> My razer sabertooth's accutation distance is like half a mm. you don't even feel it move, you just feel its tactile feedback.
> 
> As for saving money then burning it? Go with a better GPU. It sucks being stuck behind the curve on a GPU, so if you dont have a flagship but can get one, or closer too one. Do that.
> 
> My PC build currently handles everything I'll ever need it too. most of my games take 60% GPU usage or less. I say get around to having a "future proof" set of performance for the games you play consistantly. probably hard to do if you play the latest FPS games but for an MMORPG, DoTA2, Emulator game player like me. the GPU I got is as powerful as I ever need one to be, I say move towards that direction
> 
> Keyboards are auxillary, once you have one you love, do you really need another? the Only reason I havent sold my ducky is because I need it for the Nkey roll over because my springs don't have nkey roll over.
> 
> Is the crossbow a toy? or a hunting tool?
> 
> Legos are toys, PC more important.
> 
> SSDs? Any particular reason for their usage? IE Caching? boot? Or you just want a better load time? I'm ok with my already "faster than every other gamer ive encountered" load times with my 7200RPM HDD+Caching SSD.


Figured as much, but it would still be nice to try first. Super Black springs + low-travel distance Clears or Blues/Greens/possibly Whites is as good as it get if I were to try that.

I'm waiting for 20nm Maxwell. Hell, if I can sell what I have to a friend and pick up a single-slot 750Ti I'll be happy. Then, when the 800 series launches, I can get an 860 or 870 if they're awesome, or I can grab a 780 for cheap from everybody upgrading. #50Ti is then used for PhysX and BOINC.

Yeah, F2P in general is not resource intensive at all. A 7750 doesn't struggle maxing out LoL with three monitors! Battlefield? Enjoy your 60 frames per minute! F2P can strain the CPU but all you really need is a higher-end i3 without an as-gimped instruction set or better.

I thought PS/2 was N-key? Hmm. I've got my Blues - #clickymasterrace - and Blacks, but I'm not a huge fan of the latter if I'm doing anything for more than a few hours at a time. I guess that's my cue to get up and stretch, right?

Wacky project? It seems like fun as long as it doesn't explode in my face. Fun fact: PVC doesn't show up on an X-ray and air tanks using them are frag grenades if they burst.

How is a gaming PC not a toy? Seriously, everything in there except the case, RAM, PSU, and HDD is toy-material. CPU from cut-down server chip? Check. dGPU? Check. SSD? Two (or 1.5, whatever) actually. Aftermarket cooler? Of course, I want all the jiggahertz! Floppy drive? Yeah, why not, and I blame ASRock for that.

Or RAID array. I have 17GiB left on my Seagate 600. I figure that any open-world game can stay on the SSD because they need the load times more, and any Indie game can stay because they tend to be small. Everything else gets moved to a short-stroked RAID array. Maybe get a 180GB Intel 335 for cheap and stick that in my laptop? It just barely needs the space from the 250GB drive.


----------



## Seredin

The Filco is in the mail. What if I like the Filco more? What am I gonna do with my TKL Model M?

Also Legos are awesome.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Thank you for your support.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The Filco is in the mail. What if I like the Filco more? *What am I gonna do with my TKL Model M?*
> 
> Also Legos are awesome.


Give it to me.


----------



## KipH

After agonizing and questioning myself over and over if I should get that white stem board, I caved in...
I am now typing this on my new Topre Type Heaven. Ya, I know. its just a rubber dome







But wow! What a feeling!
Hard to describe. Like the difference between first class and coach, you still get where you are going at the same time, but sometimes its worth it.

Oh? You have never seen first class? Well.... This is what it is like:


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The Filco is in the mail. What if I like the Filco more? What am I gonna do with my TKL Model M?
> 
> Also Legos are awesome.


Keep it because you might want to use it sometime/keep it as a backup.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Ducky wrist rest(s) on Massdrop?


i think that's pretty much the same as the EK one.

Another vote for commissioning Noko's leatherworks to make you one.

Also got these 2 sets




Graphite is on my 700R Graphite, dunno what im gonna put the GMK beige/grey on.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> The Filco is in the mail. What if I like the Filco more? What am I gonna do with my TKL Model M?
> 
> Also Legos are awesome.


Theres nothing more amazing then buckling springs

All hail the masterswitch.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Theres nothing more amazing then MX Blues
> 
> All hail the masterswitch.


Glad you agree!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Glad you agree!


How dare you


----------



## Seredin

I'm definitely not getting rid of it, I just may not have an everyday use for it.

Might connect it to my old Thinkpad Linux machine.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How dare you


Blues and buckling springs are basically the same, aren't they?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Blues and buckling springs are basically the same, aren't they?


Trollface.jpg


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got my unicomp model M and i freaking love the springs, plus they are less expensive that cherry MX.
> 
> Mine was 90$? including shipping with a 10$ custom fee for all my eyes to be grey.


Look at that Alt key!
Serious note, nice kb


----------



## Insane569

Cherry MX Red switch master race.
Check my non fatigued fingers out. So eZ to type.
I gotta say, going mechanical was the best idea ever. I picked up a Corsair K60 refurbished for 50$. Totally worth it.
But the day it got delivered, the temperatures were bellow 0 Faren, Came in with a frozen plate. A nice layer of ice.


----------



## Jixr

the k60 is the semi-mechanical one right?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the k60 is the semi-mechanical one right?


yes, esc -> f12, prtscrn, scroll lock etc are membrane, as well as the 6 keys above the arrow keys. I own one at home which I got for free brand new. sad that they couldnt have made esc at least a switch. its a pretty commonly pressed key


----------



## Jixr

I thought so, I nearly bought one as my first mech till I found out they were not fully mechanical.

free is free!

EDIT: I'm never lubing keyboards again. I lubed my QF XT when I changed it from reds to blacks, and I've had nothing but problems with keys not actuating.

seems like keys that are rarely used seem to stick. I must have got some oil on the contacts, its been about 2 months and is my work keyboard, and its missing presses. ( its not the solder joints either )

I really don't want to, but i'll probably have to spend a few days tearing it apart and cleaning some of the problem switches.


----------



## ipod4ever

I love my DS3, so i brought my old Model F to work.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the k60 is the semi-mechanical one right?


Yea it aint fully mechanical, but I aint complaining. I love it. It's made as an FPS keyboard. And I mostly play FPS games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Blues and buckling springs are basically the same, aren't they?


both are "tactile click" but springs are more precise, and feel "harder"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Look at that Alt key!
> Serious note, nice kb


Reflection in the keycap, i noticed that a while back, was pretty cool


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> both are "tactile click" but springs are more precise, and feel "harder"


I know that, just trolling a bit


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> I love my DS3, so i brought my old Model F to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am jelly


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Project: Lego Keycap complete. Pictures: probably before the month is over, no guarantees.


----------



## HPE1000

One month to take and upload pictures?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

No, the pictures are on my iPhone. It's synced to my laptop which I practically never have on at home and it freezes the desktop trying to install drivers. Laziness is why, really.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> One month to take and upload pictures?


Probably one of those hipsters wearing old canon film cameras on their shoulders.......

actually, probably not canon, pentax or something less mainstream.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

See? Within a month, as promised:





I think it turned out quite well. The glue still needs a bit of time to cure though, but it's good enough to use.


----------



## HPE1000

See, just a little peer pressure and it went from a month or more down to ~10 mins


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I need to do the lego keycap... eventually.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I need to do the lego keycap... eventually.


All aboard the Laziness Express!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, just a little peer pressure and it went from a month or more down to ~10 mins


Crap, now I'm going to do drugs! They warned me about this at school. And... You guys are technically strangers! AHH!

On a more serious note, I would do the same for my QFR but it has MX Blacks and I want the brick to match the switch. For Clears I would use white. I'm not destroying a trans-clear 2x2 (which is $1.58 minimum new in the US) and the Dremel would probably screw it up anyway. But Greens? Easy. Greys? Yup. Reds? Duh. Browns? Obviously.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> See? Within a month, as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out quite well. The glue still needs a bit of time to cure though, but it's good enough to use.


as a gamer...who actually uses her keyboards and PC's to game quite a bit of her day..

I think that keycap looks dumb as hell.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Nah, you just jelly. It's for the Esc key anyway, the thing that rarely gets used. I'm not replacing WASD with Legos. That _would_ be dumb as hell.


----------



## JayKthnx

No offense jixr, but it really helps if you use krytox instead of random machining oil you had laying around. I'd suggest swapping in new switches tbh

Edit: fixing autocorrect


----------



## HPE1000

I can't remember, what lube did you use exactly?


----------



## pez

That's what she asked...


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I have not heard anything bad about the poker II. Most people that end up selling them do so to either slim their collections or because they don't end up caring for the 60% layout.


Who would want to slim their mechanical keyboard collection?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Nah, you just jelly. It's for the Esc key anyway, the thing that rarely gets used. I'm not replacing WASD with Legos. That _would_ be dumb as hell.


I use Esc quite a lot playing DoTA2 and MMORPGs


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I use Esc quite a lot playing DoTA2 and MMORPGs


Do you just go into the options menu a lot, or do you use it as a real key? It seems kind of far away from everything else to be very useful as a key bound to an action.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do you just go into the options menu a lot, or do you use it as a real key? It seems kind of far away from everything else to be very useful as a key bound to an action.


ESC key is a universal "Cancel action"/"deselect"/"close window" action. For MMORPGs the Esc key is used quite a bit, for DoTA2 it cancels a lot of things.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I could see a lego brick being useful for my laptop's Window Manager, Replace the alt key with a lego brick.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I just noticed Crazy9000 is from Seattle.

Allo! Nice to see someone local :3


----------



## JayKthnx

I never touch escape in gw2. Mouse movement or hand to escape key is same amount of travel. Rather keep my movements and skills hand in place and just use mouse. Also, Lego keycaps aren't really any different from any other novelty caps in uselessness. If they like it, let them.


----------



## Jixr

some of the decent ones from my crap bag

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0127_zps95f12664.jpg.html


----------



## jokrik

Received a surprise bag from Binge, very happy!
http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Binge_zps87f73f3b.jpg.html

And this is how I settled with all my moose army

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KMAC_zps3f76c4f8.jpg.html


----------



## Dudewitbow

i like how the honeycomb one looks, too bad it would look awkward without a matchign pair if you were to use it for an Alt or a windows key of the sort.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ESC key is a universal "Cancel action"/"deselect"/"close window" action. For MMORPGs the Esc key is used quite a bit, for DoTA2 it cancels a lot of things.


I've seen spacebar used for deselecting things in many RTS games, or at least the ones I have played.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Received a surprise bag from Binge, very happy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Binge_zps87f73f3b.jpg.html
> 
> And this is how I settled with all my moose army
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/KMAC_zps3f76c4f8.jpg.html


Looks really nice, binges work is great and I am really starting to love what he is putting out there. I got my kishsaver from him.

Next time he makes a solid color in keythulu I want it bad








(grape pop didn't count, it had some glitterish stuff in it)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I never touch escape in gw2. Mouse movement or hand to escape key is same amount of travel. Rather keep my movements and skills hand in place and just use mouse. Also, Lego keycaps aren't really any different from any other novelty caps in uselessness. If they like it, let them.


I didn't say useless, just dumb coming from the perspective of a gamer who uses the escape key a lot.

GW2 was a different cookie because deselecting was "press somewhere on the map that isnt a mob or item or NPC" which is odd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I've seen spacebar used for deselecting things in many RTS games, or at least the ones I have played.


Spacebar is my lock/unlock screen button in DoTA2 and StarCraft2(also LoL)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> I love my DS3, so i brought my old Model F to work.


Ahh, the only buckling spring keyboard worth having. All others wilt beneath the awesomeness of the F PC AT.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Ahh, the only buckling spring keyboard worth having. All others wilt beneath the awesomeness of the F PC AT.


----------



## HPE1000

It's the truth though


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's the truth though


The truth?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not that kind of truth










Capacitive buckling springs are the best though, and the PC AT doesn't have the terrible layout the XT has.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm pining so hard for a purple lotus key. Will be quite sad if my crap bag doesn't have one


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ESC key is a universal "Cancel action"/"deselect"/"close window" action. For MMORPGs the Esc key is used quite a bit, for DoTA2 it cancels a lot of things.


I second this. I use the ESC key a LOT, hence why I couldn't quite decide what keycap to put on it (atm it's labelled "PANIC"







)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'm pining so hard for a purple lotus key. Will be quite sad if my crap bag doesn't have one


If you don't I'll trade you mine, I also have 2 green ones. (note they are SA profile )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'm pining so hard for a purple lotus key. Will be quite sad if my crap bag doesn't have one


This thing? If you don't, I have you covered. I only have one, so I hope you get yours, but if you don't, it's yours.

Edit: Better picture


----------



## JayKthnx

My hero <3


----------



## HPE1000

There was a bit of the plastic that didn't fill in on the keycap, but that seems to be the only problem. It is only visible very close.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's the truth though


No.

I need my Fkeys at the top thank you much


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No.
> 
> I need my Fkeys at the top thank you much


Then get a 122 key model f









#capacitivebucklingspringmasterrace


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then get a 122 key model f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #capacitivebucklingspringmasterrace


no









i like my model M


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not that kind of truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitive buckling springs are the best though, and the PC AT doesn't have the terrible layout the XT has.


The truth is... if you want buckling spring get a unicomp, then you can have USB and other conveniences of a keyboard made in this century.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I just noticed Crazy9000 is from Seattle.
> 
> Allo! Nice to see someone local :3


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Hey you have a Poker II, can you replace switches on that easily? I was thinking of making some modifications.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The truth is... if you want buckling spring get a unicomp, then you can have USB and other conveniences of a keyboard made in this century.


Uhh, do you even teensy bro?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Hey you have a Poker II, can you replace switches on that easily? I was thinking of making some modifications.


It is plate mounted, so it is no easier/harder than any other plate mount keyboard. (for the most part)

If it was PCB mount, it would be really easy to modify.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like my model M


Have you ever tried a Model F? The Model M feels like a toy compared to it. Try a Model F and you'll realize how sad and disappointing the Model M is. They're just so much more solid, have a better sound and tactile feedback, and have no flex at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The truth is... if you want buckling spring get a unicomp, then you can have USB and other conveniences of a keyboard made in this century.


Teensy, Blue Cube, tons of other options to make it work. There's nothing special about a Unicomp Model M. There's a reason people still get the old boards.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Have you ever tried a Model F? The Model M feels like a toy compared to it. Try a Model F and you'll realize how sad and disappointing the Model M is. They're just so much more solid, have a better sound and tactile feedback, and have no flex at all.
> Teensy, Blue Cube, tons of other options to make it work. There's nothing special about a Unicomp Model M. There's a reason people still get the old boards.


Feel free to donate one to me so I can try it out







This keyboard (unicomp model m) feels industrial and compared to my friends old IMB model M the keys aren't as "worn out." Crisp, loud, and tactile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


----------



## Simca

If the Model F was a car, this is what it would look like:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If the Model F was a car, this is what it would look like:


And this is what it would feel like to drive


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If the Model F was a car, this is what it would look like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess that would make the Model M one of these:


----------



## HPE1000

lol XD


----------



## Simca

Of course not, this is the model M.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course not, this is the model M.


Why is there no like button?


----------



## note

Hey guys, do you guys know what's the teal key cap set is called?


----------



## adamski07

WOW. I'm impressed with the custom keyboards at OP. I never had a mechanical kb, but soon to own one, the CM Quick Fire Ultimate Cherry MX Blue. I know its nothing compare to other keyboards here, but sure it will be a good replacement to my old logitech kb.







I got it for free from winning a contest btw.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys know what's the teal key cap set is called?


Miami keyset


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Miami keyset


Not the pink one, the one with the gold FMJ case. Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Kavster12

My Ducky Shine 3, Cherry MX brown switches. Love this keyboard to the moon and back


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> And this is what it would feel like to drive


I am glad that we can all agree that the Pagani Zonda R is the best car in the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> WOW. I'm impressed with the custom keyboards at OP. I never had a mechanical kb, but soon to own one, the CM Quick Fire Ultimate Cherry MX Blue. *I know its nothing compare to other keyboards here,* but sure it will be a good replacement to my old logitech kb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for free from winning a contest btw.


Really all mechanical keyboards are nearly the same, since nearly all the switches are universal, a cheap quickfire is gonna have the same Mx Blues as a Filco. The only real difference is build quality, and features like LEDs, and most top of the line keyboards that are worth having don't even have the stuff like USB passthrough, audio ports, volume wheels, or some game's logo painted across it. Even your quickfire has pretty good build quality, you should be proud of your board.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Not the pink one, the one with the gold FMJ case. Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.


Yeah I realized after I posted it which one you meant. I'm pretty sure it's a set from gmk and will look into it once I get home. Lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course not, this is the model M.


Lol, agreed.


----------



## Jixr

oh yes...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Yeah I realized after I posted it which one you meant. I'm pretty sure it's a set from gmk and will look into it once I get home. Lol


Nope, it's Signature Plastics. I don't think the set has an official name. It was part of a Korean GB that was briefly made available on GH with crappy pictures that made it look horrible. The final product looks great though. Too bad it's SP.


----------



## Paradigm84

Comparing keyboards to cars? Ok, bet you're all jelly of my Razer-wagon.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> My Ducky Shine 3 YOTS, Cherry MX brown switches. Love this keyboard to the moon and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Despite the spacebar, that's a regular Shine 3, fill in the form in the OP if you want to be added to the club.


----------



## Jixr

nope not razor

needs more LED's bro.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nope not razEr
> 
> needs more LED's bro.


----------



## Jack Mac

Nah, these are the razers:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Last one = overpriced Logitech rubber domes.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nah, these are the razers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one = overpriced Logitech rubber domes.


yall are horrible.

I love my naga epic, there's no mouse in the world that can replace my razer nagas.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yall are horrible.
> 
> I love my naga epic, there's no mouse in the world that can replace my razer nagas.


Talking about keyboards here. I love my deathadder.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Talking about keyboards here. I love my deathadder.


+1


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yall are horrible.
> 
> I love my naga epic, there's no mouse in the world that can replace my razer nagas.


unfortunately not... I have one and I can't wait to replace it, but there is nothing else in the market that fits my wants.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nah, these are the razers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one = overpriced Logitech rubber domes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall are horrible.
> 
> I love my naga epic, there's no mouse in the world that can replace my razer nagas.
Click to expand...

I've replaced mine with a generic M$ mouse. The naga wasn't exactly useful under linux.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've replaced mine with a generic M$ mouse. The naga wasn't exactly useful under linux.


well im a gamer playing mmorpgs and moba, and its the most comfortable mouse that I've ever used. for me there is no better mouse on the market. the Naga Epic is amazing.


----------



## Canis-X

I have a DeathAdder on my gaming rig (JimBob) and I really like it! It is really comfortable, however I wish that I had a Naga Hex to try out. I play FPS primarily but it would be nice if I had a few more buttons on the mouse to assign for some things.


----------



## JayKthnx

I personally can't use any mouse comfortably if I can't free spin the scroll wheel so I'm locked into the g700 series for now.

@nubbinator what's wrong with sp?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've replaced mine with a generic M$ mouse. The naga wasn't exactly useful under linux.


Admittedly the Naga was a terrible mouse either way. The sensor was terrible it just sucked from any standpoint aside from comfort and buttons. But I fixed the problems under Linux... simple she'll script makes it useful again. Aside from it being useless as an accurate pointing device. Which I guess isn't important for MMOs at a non competitive level or just doing PVE... I went back to my A4tech x7 until it died and now my Kone Pure is serving me very well.


----------



## Simca

Mionix Naos 5000 masterrace.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @nubbinator what's wrong with sp?


I'm going to guess because keycaps from BSP/GMK/IMSTO/etc are much better than the thin abs keycaps from sp.

I cannot personally justify the cost of SP keycap sets, but some can.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I personally can't use any mouse comfortably if I can't free spin the scroll wheel so I'm locked into the g700 series for now.
> 
> @nubbinator what's wrong with sp?


And G500/G500s.


----------



## JayKthnx

I personally prefer the hand feel of the g700, but I would probably hop to the g500 if I had to.

I like how ambitious a lot of the designs that go through sp are. Most of the other sets I've seen seem like just specific color combinations. Also I'm not too picky over cap thickness as long as they're not as thin as low weight card stock. The caps on my ds3's are pretty thin and are starting to bother me tbh.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Mionix Naos 5000 masterrace.


Mhmm.


----------



## note

Got my Poker II w/ red switches today! Have to get used to the switches because I came from typing on a rubber dome keyboard. This is defly a step up!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I personally can't use any mouse comfortably if I can't free spin the scroll wheel so I'm locked into the g700 series for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> And G500/G500s.


So much this. Like, endless amounts of this.


----------



## Travellerr

I do not know how I missed the reply back I got from you, but I do know I have wayyyy too much mail in my box on yahoo. I need to seriously take a few hours and go through the mail that I actually need. So, anyways I actually just got a new keyboard myself just the other day it was a belated birthday present from my girl; the Realforce 87u 55g keyboard. Now, I already own and use the Leopold fc660c Topre keyboard with 45g uniform weighting, and after taking the time to give the board a chance from my usual cherry mechanical keyboards I ended up falling in love with it. It was my first 60% keyboard, first time using a Topre switch, and actually it was my first time owning a Leopold keyboard of any type of switch. I happened to become very taken by the 60% keyboard size and this particular ones layout was nice considering the difference from my mechanical full size and tenkeyless. I will have to say the Realforce is completely different to me considering that they are both Leopold products, and this is different than I thought it would be in a good way. To me from being a Topre switch fan, it is the perfect combination for it's differences and similarities. Wow I realize how much I wrote in this message and it was not what I intended but I will be leaving it anyways. I hope you still enjoy your keyboard


----------



## nubbinator

Dat wall of text Traveller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @nubbinator what's wrong with sp?


Nothing is inherently wrong with SP...if you've never caressed Cherry/CMK/BSP/Imsto caps that is. Once you feel some glorious thick ABS or PBT, you'll look at SP and realize how cheap their cap sets feel and unfulfilled their DCS cap sets leave you feeling. DSA profile and Devlin (QWERKey's supplier) are better, but still leave something to be desired. Thick caps just feel and sound so much better, wear better, and provide an overall more pleasant experience. It's like moving from sleeping on an air mattress to using a good spring mattress. You can get by with the air mattress, but once you've tried the spring mattress, you're just never as happy with the air.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Dat wall of text Traveller.
> Nothing is inherently wrong with SP...if you've never caressed Cherry/CMK/BSP/Imsto caps that is. Once you feel some glorious thick ABS or PBT, you'll look at SP and realize how cheap their cap sets feel and unfulfilled their DCS cap sets leave you feeling. DSA profile and Devlin (QWERKey's supplier) are better, but still leave something to be desired. Thick caps just feel and sound so much better, wear better, and provide an overall more pleasant experience. It's like moving from sleeping on an air mattress to using a good spring mattress. You can get by with the air mattress, but once you've tried the spring mattress, you're just never as happy with the air.


which ofcourse is just an opinion as I personally dislike how the thick PBT caps feel.

I prefer SP Doubleshots or GMK Shots personally myself.
Also SP doubleshots offer more of a customization coloring that PBT Dyesub can't do, and more color options than GMK.

also DCS profile imo is fine, similar to cherry profile and a lot better than OEM Profile imo.


----------



## nubbinator

Oh, don't get me wrong, I love the DCS profile and the scope of colors available, it's just how thin the caps are that gets to me. Even Tai Hao feels better to me than SP. SP isn't bad, but thick ABS like Cherry/GMK is just so much nicer IMO.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys know what's the teal key cap set is called?


Its unofficially called Soulfree : The teal set or TKL "Bluegreen" keycap set
soulfree cause the GB organizer was Soulfree
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=49147.0


----------



## HPE1000

Quit quoting that picture and not hiding/snipping it out, that guys color choice for the FMJ case makes me regret getting grey every time I see it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have a DeathAdder on my gaming rig (JimBob) and I really like it! It is really comfortable, however I wish that I had a Naga Hex to try out. I play FPS primarily but it would be nice if I had a few more buttons on the mouse to assign for some things.


Went through some 30 different mice looking for one that didnt make my hand feel like it was in blistering pain
I found out that any flat topped mice are instant pain, and that a mouse needed to be rounded on top and have a slope. ultrawide mice like the g600 are also very painful to use.
I used a logitech g600 for 20minutes before I had to stop because it made my hand feel like it was bleeding out the top.
I put my hand on the thermaltake element mouse and i was like...ohhell no.
I tried out the GX Gaming mouse at the last lan party and i was hurting after 5 minutes.

When it came to discovering mice, The naga Molten was close, and was comfortable enough to use for long periods but still would hurt me after a while. Eventually i got the naga epic and tried out the "clawgrip" side body and it was the final magic touch needed for my comfort. It is the ONE mouse that i can use without being subjected to a painful grip. So needless to say I'm a bit attached to the naga brand.


----------



## Xaero252

Yeah the Naga was comfortable for sure I just can't get over how terrible of a pointing device it is. It honestly makes a better Number Pad than a mouse. I'm pretty picky though.


----------



## TheReciever

Im looking at a RAT7 myself, my RAT5 did take some time to get used to though.

Before that I used to play with a cheapo microsoft optical mouse for years


----------



## Jixr

The rat is fine as long as you don't mind gluing the parts together, all the adjustable sections are wobbly, so I just hot glued them all in place.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The rat is fine as long as you don't mind gluing the parts together, all the adjustable sections are wobbly, so I just hot glued them all in place.


Really? Mine uses allen wrench screws to hold tings into place, is this not the practice anymore?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, but the palm rest is just a plastic peg system, and over time it will loosen up, and will start to wobble.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course not, this is the model M.


This is how a plate-mounted MX Blue looks like and feels like to drive


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, but the palm rest is just a plastic peg system, and over time it will loosen up, and will start to wobble.


Weird, have had mine for about 3 years now? Constant abuse to it too and I just dont like how the right click is leaning a bit, and the forward page button isnt sharp anymore. If those issues werent there I wouldnt even consider getting something else lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

Have you guys seen the Cherry MX Board 3.0 Mechanical Keyboard? , Tweaktown just posted a review!

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6121/cherry-mx-board-3-0-mechanical-keyboard-review/index.html


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Have you guys seen the Cherry MX Board 3.0 Mechanical Keyboard? , Tweaktown just posted a review!
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6121/cherry-mx-board-3-0-mechanical-keyboard-review/index.html


Interesting low profile keys, I wonder how easy it is to fit normal caps, could be a budget favourite.


----------



## Jixr

... so its just thin keycaps?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Interesting low profile keys, I wonder how easy it is to fit normal caps, could be a budget favourite.


They will fit just like any other cherry equipped switch keyboard since it has cherry mx switches with cherry stabilizers. This keyboard just uses (LP) low profile keycaps that is all.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im looking at a RAT7 myself, my RAT5 did take some time to get used to though.
> 
> Before that I used to play with a cheapo microsoft optical mouse for years


Dont get rat mice.

1. they have a lot of moving parts, and reguardless of build quality, be it NASA space vehical to cheap china crap, the more parts something has the greater chance of failure it has, and the RAT mice have way too many parts.
2.MadCatz "misslables" their mice products for marketing purposes, EG The Rat MMO mouse is not actually an MMORPG mouse, the real MMORPG mice are the Nagas, G600s, and Corsair M95's
3. I personally have never heard anything good about RAT mice, I've heard a lot of "poor quality" stories and I'm not surprised because its MadCatz, which makes its profits by creating cheap periferals. The only quality things they ever made were the Rockband Bass guitar.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> See? Within a month, as promised:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out quite well. The glue still needs a bit of time to cure though, but it's good enough to use.
> 
> 
> 
> as a gamer...who actually uses her keyboards and PC's to game quite a bit of her day..
> 
> I think that keycap looks dumb as hell.
Click to expand...

Your opinion is wrong. You're entitled to it, but it's still wrong









I'm not sure if the next board I buy would be a buckling spring, or if I'd get a Ducky. I love the idea of buckling springs, as I used to love those keyboards as a kid--but I already have a Filco with blues and I want a backlit board. Either way, it wouldn't be for a while.


----------



## user18

I have a P4 era Dell that is still going strong. Upgraded it to 2GB of RAM and a 40GB HDD, ran XP as well as anything else. Only problem I ever had with it was an OS-related issue, unless you count the overheating from when my cat lay in front of the fan intake









E: on topic...

Where do people buy paint for their keyboards/what kind of paint do you recommend.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Your opinion is wrong. You're entitled to it, but it's still wrong


I just use the ESC key alot, and ive stepped on legos...it doesn't look comfortable to use
/crindges


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Where do people buy paint for their keyboards/what kind of paint do you recommend.


I use regular spray paint found at any hardware store, its not really the paint that makes it look good, its the amount of prep work, patience, and proper painting technique that makes it look good.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I use regular spray paint found at any hardware store, its not really the paint that makes it look good, its the amount of prep work, patience, and proper painting technique that makes it look good.


Alright, thanks for the response. Was it you who posted your painting technique a while back, or was that someone else?


----------



## HPE1000

STAHP the OT

As for paint, just get anything really I have painted keybords with valspar, rust oleum, krylon, testors, and all of them ended up with the same results. It's all prep, patience and technique as jixr said.

For the love of god do not put a thick coat of paint on, everyone does it and it ends up looking TERRIBLE, even if the paint doesn't run, you can still tell if someone puts on thick coats. (wavy, bloated looking, etc)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Dont get rat mice.
> 
> 1. they have a lot of moving parts, and reguardless of build quality, be it NASA space vehical to cheap china crap, the more parts something has the greater chance of failure it has, and the RAT mice have way too many parts.
> 2.MadCatz "misslables" their mice products for marketing purposes, EG The Rat MMO mouse is not actually an MMORPG mouse, the real MMORPG mice are the Nagas, G600s, and Corsair M95's
> 3. I personally have never heard anything good about RAT mice, I've heard a lot of "poor quality" stories and I'm not surprised because its MadCatz, which makes its profits by creating cheap periferals. The only quality things they ever made were the Rockband Bass guitar.


We are each entitled to our own opinion, however I havent found a mouse that is as comfortable to use. Used to have the Razer Naga and vehemently hated with a passion only because of how it felt in my hand. RAT is comfortable for me. Unless you have alternatives that feel the same way ?

PM if you do, would love to see alternatives. didnt meant to carry on with OT talk


----------



## PhilWrir

I have cleaned the thread of the recent Off Topic chat

Keep it On Topic


----------



## CSCoder4ever

As I was saying, I should be giving a Cherry MX red TKL keyboard a spin here soon enough.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the response. Was it you who posted your painting technique a while back, or was that someone else?


Probably.

Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.

1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


red qfr, loved this case until I accidently broke it.


blue xt


blue/white qfr


yellow qfr

Even did a glow in the dark one. didn't turn out very glowy though.


I still want to do a green one eventually.

All those were pained with under $10 worth of supplies.


----------



## mxfreek09

Someone had to go and mention painting...

Looks like im heading to the hardware store after I get my paycheck









Maybe I can finish painting my Ducky's frame before my grab bag shows up.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


^^^


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> STAHP the OT
> 
> As for paint, just get anything really I have painted keybords with valspar, rust oleum, krylon, testors, and all of them ended up with the same results. It's all prep, patience and technique as jixr said.
> 
> For the love of god do not put a thick coat of paint on, everyone does it and it ends up looking TERRIBLE, even if the paint doesn't run, you can still tell if someone puts on thick coats. (wavy, bloated looking, etc)


I just went back and read that painting PM you sent me









After I get my phone, if I can get it, I want to paint this model M and get the blank keycap set.
Your inspiration should be considered legendary.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I want to paint this model M


they are all metal right? if so.. get it powder coated, that would be epic.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I have cleaned the thread of the recent Off Topic chat
> 
> Keep it On Topic


Diving head first into the moderation role.









Congrats by the way.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably.
> 
> Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.
> 
> -image snip-
> 
> I still want to do a green one eventually


Yeah, I went back in the thread and managed to find it. Thanks again. I'm thinking about painting a case to match once my toxic keyset shows up. I really appreciate the advice.

I'm assuming wetsanding is exactly what it sounds like -- put it in a bucket of water and gently sand it down.

Would it be bad to use a belt sander or something similar? I'd be concerned about taking too much material off at once....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Someone had to go and mention painting...
> 
> Looks like im heading to the hardware store after I get my paycheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can finish painting my Ducky's frame before my grab bag shows up.


Sorry for making your life harder


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they are all metal right? if so.. get it powder coated, that would be epic.


no, the case is plastic.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> ^^^


I know, it looked amazing, unfortunately during final sanding I put too much pressure on it and snapped the space between the regular and f-keys, chipped the paint.

Its been sitting in my closet for awhile, going to do something with it eventually, just don't know what.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I'm assuming wetsanding is exactly what it sounds like -- put it in a bucket of water and gently sand it down.
> 
> Would it be bad to use a belt sander or something similar?


yeah, wetsanding is just doing what you said, it helps decrease friction and helps to avoid scratches, you can put a little bit of soap into the bucket as well. takes more time to get the nice polish, but it will have less scratches and a smoother finish.

don't use any power tools, it would just eat into the case and create dips and tons of un-even spots.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, wetsanding is just doing what you said, it helps decrease friction and helps to avoid scratches, you can put a little bit of soap into the bucket as well. takes more time to get the nice polish, but it will have less scratches and a smoother finish.
> 
> don't use any power tools, it would just eat into the case and create dips and tons of un-even spots.


So if i need painting tips, you and HPE are the peeps I PM?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So if i need painting tips, you and HPE are the peeps I PM?


yeah HPE does good work too, If you're wanting peral colors, high gloss, or other specialty paints I would ask him.
( I tend to stick with more normal colors )

and if the M's are slightly textured you can get away without needing to sand, just make sure its clean from any dirt, dust and oils before painting, sanding pre-textured plastic will just create dips, which when you're finished, will just reflect light weirdly in those areas.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah HPE does good work too, If you're wanting peral colors, high gloss, or other specialty paints I would ask him.
> 
> and if the M's are slightly textured you can get away without needing to sand, just make sure its clean from any dirt, dust and oils before painting.


It's slightly textured. Blah I hate the money waiting game.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Yeah, I went back in the thread and managed to find it. Thanks again. I'm thinking about painting a case to match once my toxic keyset shows up. I really appreciate the advice.
> 
> I'm assuming wetsanding is exactly what it sounds like -- put it in a bucket of water and gently sand it down.
> 
> Would it be bad to use a belt sander or something similar? I'd be concerned about taking too much material off at once....
> Sorry for making your life harder


Well, sort of. You don't need to put it IN water, just wet the sandpaper. The black high grit (400+) get really slick when wet. Might need to start with something around a 200 to get the paint or texture off, then smooth/shine with 400-600 wet or higher.


----------



## Jixr

200 grit and you're risking scratching up the plastic. It will take the rubber off quicker, but thats not always a good thing.


----------



## Paradigm84

There are some KBT Pure Pro's on Massdrop for $99

https://www.massdrop.com/bazaar/buy/kbt-pure-pro


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My girlfriend and I are pricing out PC parts so she can build a new PC, she has no idea what to do
Trying to get my her to think she needs/wants a mechanical keyboard in the process.
Trying to get her to join the site and see all the pretty keyboards and get advice

I'm failing at convincing her


----------



## HPE1000

Has she tried any switches other than clicky ones?


----------



## zigziglar

No offence to women or your gf, but sometimes gimmicks are a good way to get your significant other more interested. Show her photos of boards with colour themes she would like (dare I say it - like the pink Ducky) to try and spark her interest. If she isn't interested in joining the forum, no point in pushing it because she isn't likely to be active here if the content bores her. Baby steps!

It drove me nuts that my wife couldn't touch type, so I replaced our home board with a chepo one that I put blank key caps on. She ended up finding the bright white keycaps quite attractive and has since learnt to touch type (by lack of choice haha) and is starting to take a little more interest in PC hardware.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Has she tried any switches other than clicky ones?


She's never touched a mechanical before. Shes only ever used a rubberdome.

She has old peripheral stuff, her mouse is is a razer diamondback, I just convinced her that she needed to get a newer mouse, and she likes the Taipan because she's ambidextrous(left handed but plays FPS with her right hand on mouse). But she's not sold on the mech keyboard.

I;m just going to direct her towards MX Blues, those are pretty close to feeling like a scissor switch, which i know she's used before.


----------



## zigziglar

I think blues are a bit risky. There is nothing subtle about them. They are obnoxiously loud and the tactility is extremely in your face. She may love or hate them. As per my above post, the blank board I cheekily slid in front of our home PC was with blue switches and my wife ended up loving them and says she hates her laptop now. So I guess it can be hit or miss.

What if you sat her down on your PC and gave her a go on your mech board?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> No offence to women or your gf, but sometimes gimmicks are a good way to get your significant other more interested. Show her photos of boards with colour themes she would like (dare I say it - like the pink Ducky) to try and spark her interest. If she isn't interested in joining the forum, no point in pushing it because she isn't likely to be active here if the content bores her. Baby steps!
> 
> It drove me nuts that my wife couldn't touch type, so I replaced our home board with a chepo one that I put blank key caps on. She ended up finding the bright white keycaps quite attractive and has since learnt to touch type (by lack of choice haha) and is starting to take a little more interest in PC hardware.


She's a gamer herself, she's a lot better than me at league, She's high plat/Low diamond and was plat 2? last season? I forgot. she quit ranked a while ago but plays normals with friends. so she's not a kind of person who falls for gimmicks.

Im telling her to join because the parts im directing her toward is to support CPU overclocking since were going to be playing WildStar and maybe other MMORPGs together.(MMORPGs need high frequency CPUs). But i dont know about overclocking on the haswell+z87 platform. Im familiar with ivybridge and below. She'll be getting an i5 4670K, so i want her to join so she can get some more educated help other than me trying to learn from afar when she gets the new parts(we dont live together.)
*just FYI, im female*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I think blues are a bit risky. There is nothing subtle about them. They are obnoxiously loud and the tactility is extremely in your face. She may love or hate them. As per my above post, the blank board I cheekily slid in front of our home PC was with blue switches and my wife ended up loving them and says she hates her laptop now. So I guess it can be hit or miss.
> 
> What if you sat her down on your PC and gave her a go on your mech board?


MX Blues aren't that intense.
They feel similar to alienware scissorswitches which are awesome. I PM'd paradigm like 5~6times asking for suggestions and the most similar mech switch to an alienware scissorswitch, and the blues fit the bill. I don't want to tell her to go for MX reds or blacks because i know those will be strange for her. she's used to the rubber dome tactile .
I cant stand MX Reds personally, they feel strange. I need tactile, but im not sure if my GF will like the linear switches or not.


----------



## Jixr

thats not always the case though, I built my ex a top of the line rig, 5ghz, 680, everything you'd want, I let her pick out the case, price wansn't a problem, and she picked out a $30 little case.

I pointed out it was pretty much crap, and that we should look at some others, but she wanted that one. Offered to build and paint her a nice mechanical keyboard, any color she wanted, any caps, any switch. Nope. Also turned down several high end monitors in favor of a cheaper one because she liked the way the buttons looked.

We seriously got in a fight one time because I replaced her super cheap and broken mouse with a new one. Ended up having to dumpster dive and make a trip to the store to return the new one.

Sometimes people like stuff that most people don't.

FunFact: I left her because she is crazy.

Also, my poker led's should be in this week. Horray!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats not always the case though, I built my ex a top of the line rig, 5ghz, 680, everything you'd want, I let her pick out the case, price wansn't a problem, and she picked out a $30 little case.
> 
> I pointed out it was pretty much crap, and that we should look at some others, but she wanted that one. Offered to build and paint her a nice mechanical keyboard, any color she wanted, any caps, any switch. Nope. Also turned down several high end monitors in favor of a cheaper one because she liked the way the buttons looked.
> 
> We seriously got in a fight one time because I replaced her super cheap and broken mouse with a new one. Ended up having to dumpster dive and make a trip to the store to return the new one.
> 
> Somtimes people like stuff most people dont.
> 
> FunFact: I left her because she is crazy.


My girlfriend isn't shallow like that.
that's a bit.... much. o.o


----------



## user18

I personally find browns to be an excellent starting point as mech boards go. Of the common switch types, they feel the closest to a standard rubber dome, and they're a good starting point for someone who would want to try other kinds of switches.

i.e.
Less tactile --> try reds
More tactile/stiffer --> try clears
More tactile/clicky --> try blues (or potentially greens / BS)
Stiffer --> try blacks

I know I wouldn't have appreciated my blues nearly as much (and I might actually have gone back to rubber domes) if I hadn't come from browns first. And this was after having used a scissor switch laptop.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I personally find browns to be an excellent starting point as mech boards go. Of the common switch types, they feel the closest to a standard rubber dome, and they're a good starting point for someone who would want to try other kinds of switches.
> 
> i.e.
> Less tactile --> try reds
> More tactile/stiffer --> try clears
> More tactile/clicky --> try blues (or potentially greens / BS)
> Stiffer --> try blacks
> 
> I know I wouldn't have appreciated my blues nearly as much (and I might actually have gone back to rubber domes) if I hadn't come from browns first. And this was after having used a scissor switch laptop.


Scissors are kind of odd though because how they feel depends on who makes them. The alienware scissors are amazingly good, but the acer, ones are trash. Which company made the laptop?

She said she's going to keep her current keyboard till it breaks. We'll see what happens in the future. Shes has to get her new PC parts first.


----------



## Jixr

eh, just put that $100 into the system, eventually after all the new gear she will probably want a new mouse/keyboard, then you can strike.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats not always the case though, I built my ex a top of the line rig, 5ghz, 680, everything you'd want, I let her pick out the case, price wansn't a problem, and she picked out a $30 little case.
> 
> I pointed out it was pretty much crap, and that we should look at some others, but she wanted that one. Offered to build and paint her a nice mechanical keyboard, any color she wanted, any caps, any switch. Nope. Also turned down several high end monitors in favor of a cheaper one because she liked the way the buttons looked.
> 
> We seriously got in a fight one time because I replaced her super cheap and broken mouse with a new one. Ended up having to dumpster dive and make a trip to the store to return the new one.
> 
> Sometimes people like stuff that most people don't.
> 
> FunFact: I left her because she is crazy.


I don't usually comment on other people's relationships unless I know them very well, but it sounds like you made the right decision there...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My girlfriend isn't shallow like that.
> that's a bit.... much. o.o


From what you've said so far, she seems very practical, or having the mentality of not wanting to replace what works well enough for her, which is understandable -- although clearly not to the extreme of crazy, as Jixr so kindly illustrated. The fact of the matter is, before you sit down and actually use a mech board for a decent period of time, you won't properly appreciate the benefits they can convey (speaking just from personal experience of course)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Scissors are kind of odd though because how they feel depends on who makes them. The alienware scissors are amazingly good, but the acer, ones are trash. Which company made the laptop?


I *think* an old Dell I used for a while had them, and I know a friend's alienware had them. He was very proud of his rig, and let me try it out for an hour or two during a programming class. Scissors didn't quite feel right to me (although they're better than the nonsculpted chiclet boards that seem to be so popular nowadays).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> eh, just put that $100 into the system, eventually after all the new gear she will probably want a new mouse/keyboard, then you can strike.


"Then you can strike" haha, that made me laugh

Noted, sounds so evil.


----------



## zigziglar

Given everything you've said, it seems like she is capable of making her own informed decisions and perhaps rubber dome simply works for her. There are a number of pro gamers who still use rubber dome boards, despite having practically unlimited exposure to all kinds of mech offerings every day.

While blues feel close to scissor switches, if you were to ask me my opinion after trying blues briefly after having a long exposure to alienware scissor switches, I'd think they feel cheap and tacky (ignoring that we all know that tackiness is a deliberate feature enhancing the audible feedback).

I second "Put the $100 into the system". If she feels the need to upgrade her peripherals down the track, you'll be the first person she asks for advice.


----------



## Jixr

thats how I would imagine most people get into mechs, first build a system, then slowly work their way upgrading everything else, monitor, audio, mice and eventually keyboards.

though i'm surprised razer has not put their clicky buttons like they have in their new naga into a keyboard of some kind.

Seems reasonable you could make a clicky built-in laptop keyboard.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Had my mother try out my Quickfire TK, she doesn't get why it was worth the premium.

ah well, More for me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats how I would imagine most people get into mechs, first build a system, then slowly work their way upgrading everything else, monitor, audio, mice and eventually keyboards.
> 
> though i'm surprised razer has not put their clicky buttons like they have in their new naga into a keyboard of some kind.
> 
> *Seems reasonable you could make a clicky built-in laptop keyboard*.


This, Where are they!?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This, Where are they!?


size/price issue I guess, thick heavy laptops are no good in a world where super thin and light are key sellling factors. each key press would basically feel like a keypress on a mouse, and those switches are not that big, and i'm sure smaller ones exist that could be used.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> size/price issue I guess, thick heavy laptops are no good in a world where super thin and light are key sellling factors. each key press would basically feel like a keypress on a mouse, and those switches are not that big, and i'm sure smaller ones exist that could be used.


Were ML switches not originally designed for laptops? That's the impression I got from reading about them....


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure if you meant clicky MX switches or not, but if they were MX switches then the laptop would have to be probably 1.5" thick, the MX switch and keycap alone is almost 1".

If you meant short travel clicky switches, then there's not really much point, how useful is the click going to be on a switch that only has a 2mm travel distance?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats how I would imagine most people get into mechs, first build a system, then slowly work their way upgrading everything else, monitor, audio, mice and eventually keyboards.
> 
> though i'm surprised razer has not put their clicky buttons like they have in their new naga into a keyboard of some kind.
> 
> Seems reasonable you could make a clicky built-in laptop keyboard.


That's what I did, although I wish I didn't put off the KB for so long. Went from rubber domes to a K60 (briefly, reds aren't my style since I like to really press down on my keys. I find myself constantly bottoming out on my Model M) and finally to a Model M. If I ever change my keyboard again instead of modding my current one, it'll be to a Unicomp.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> size/price issue I guess, thick heavy laptops are no good in a world where super thin and light are key sellling factors. each key press would basically feel like a keypress on a mouse, and those switches are not that big, and i'm sure smaller ones exist that could be used.


Disagreed. Alienware has a market for their bricks since they're placing value on performance (and other gaming laptops, but I do not care about OEMs at all) instead of portability/ultra-slim designs. However, to integrate a mechanical keyboard means less room dedicated to cooling and components. While it could happen - I think it is possible for Cherry to minimize some of their switch designs for mobile devices - I don't see much of a market for it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah i'm not really talking about a cherry switch, but one of the small swichtes that can be found in your mouse.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Disagreed. Alienware has a market for their bricks since they're placing value on performance (and other gaming laptops, but I do not care about OEMs at all) instead of portability/ultra-slim designs. However, to integrate a mechanical keyboard means less room dedicated to cooling and components. While it could happen - I think it is possible for Cherry to minimize some of their switch designs for mobile devices - I don't see much of a market for it.


Not just alienware, but MSI, ASUS, Clevo, and many other companies make gaming rig laptops.
One of the reasons I made that build log and chose what I wanted to build for my next system was because I wanted to show people exactly what you can do with a gaming grade laptop.
There will probably always be market for probably desktop replacement sized laptops, because they are the only ones that can run the flashship mobile chips.

I think it was 2012 when Alienware's system ownership broke 50/50 on desktop/laptop ownership. and now more Alienware owners are alienware laptop users than desktop.
This is why Alienware's E3 event was entirely about their laptops, and why they revamped every laptop line they had in production. Its not just alienware fllowing this trend, but MSI and Asus have pushed up their marketing and production of gaming laptops. And even look at haswell, intel considered it to be a "Mobile Chip" generation,

as for a mechanical switch? The closest thing to a mechanical switch for laptop keyboards are the alienware scissorswitches.
It'd be easy to make a mechanical switch out of the scissorswitch key design, but no one has done it yet. The keyboard in my M17X R4 is i think >1/4 inch thick.


----------



## note

I think even on regular computer a mechanical keyboard won't affect gaming that much. That's why prolly it's on the end of laptop manufacturers priority list.

I know it is a nice thing to have, but its more of a luxury.


----------



## Jixr

niche market for sure. Probably not worth the investment.


----------



## zigziglar

You can also just plug your mechanical keyboard into your laptop if you're THAT much of a fanatic


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I think the thing is really size, cost, and preference. They aren't gonna make 4 different models just for different keyboards. The best thing would be if cherry made special laptop switches, that were shorter, that would be awesome. Custom keycaps on your laptop...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I think the thing is really size, cost, and preference. They aren't gonna make 4 different models just for different keyboards. The best thing would be if cherry made special laptop switches, that were shorter, that would be awesome. Custom keycaps on your laptop...


You mean like Cherry ML switches? Or Alps low profile, ultra low profile, or low profile oval slider?


----------



## zigziglar

Just my opinion, but if you are the kind of person who is a wannabe pro gamer whereby a mechanical keyboard is not just a preference, but an advantage in your esport of choice, then you're probably willing to plug your favourite tenkeyless board in or just use a PC like most other serious gamers.

That being said, from an ergonomics standpoint, it would be pretty cool if laptops did come out with tactile mechanical switches and elevated keycaps. These are so much better for typing. I can't stand the flatness and lack of tactility on laptop keyboards (for typing).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> You can also just plug your mechanical keyboard into your laptop if you're THAT much of a fanatic


this is what I do.


Spoiler: shameless pic drop of my buckling spring with my super m17x in the backgroundr







If I'm able to get a new phone(nokia 1020) Im going to retake every pic of my battlestation and keyboards with it's (better than the top notch phone)quality camera
so tired of potato camera photos.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I can't stand the flatness and lack of tactility on laptop keyboards (for typing).


The alienware scissorswitches are pretty tactile and give a "double bump" feed back, they feel very crisp and metallic. I don't mind switching between my M17X scissorswitch and my buckling spring when I pull my m17x off its base station.
They aren't a BS switchl, but still noticably tactile.

The best thing about scissors IMO is the very small actuation distance. they're great for gaming if you have a slower reaction time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Realistically, the keyboard isn't going to make any difference on gaming performance unless keys aren't registering (I'm looking at you, MX blues







). The most important thing is what you enjoy and are comfortable using.

That being said, most laptop keyboards lock up with almost any key combo, and are a nightmare to use. I wouldn't want to game with my lenovo's keyboard, and theirs are usually considered one of the better ones.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Realistically, the keyboard isn't going to make any difference on gaming performance unless keys aren't registering (I'm looking at you, MX blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The most important thing is what you enjoy and are comfortable using.
> 
> That being said, most laptop keyboards lock up with almost any key combo, and are a nightmare to use. I wouldn't want to game with my lenovo's keyboard, and theirs are usually considered one of the better ones.


I agree with your first point. Objectively, there is no performance increase directly relating to mechanical switches, but increased comfort and tactility can assist the user in becoming faster or more accurate, which can indirectly translate to an increase in performance.

I would argue this possible difference would be hard to measure in practice, especially between a gaming robber dome vs mechanical, but I reckon the number of mistakes and missclicks you'd experience on a run of the mill laptop keyboard would definitely present a significantly measurable performance disparity.

Also a lot can be said for comfort and pride. The impact your mental strength and emotional stability have on your physical performance is often understated.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I agree with your first point. Objectively, there is no performance increase directly relating to mechanical switches, but increased comfort and tactility can assist the user in becoming faster or more accurate, which can indirectly translate to an increase in performance.
> 
> I would argue this possible difference would be hard to measure in practice, especially between a gaming robber dome vs mechanical, but I reckon the number of mistakes and missclicks you'd experience on a run of the mill laptop keyboard would definitely present a significantly measurable performance disparity.
> 
> Also a lot can be said for comfort and pride. The impact your mental strength and emotional stability have on your physical performance is often understated.


I agree completely. It took me a bit to get used to my keyboard (mostly missed spacebar presses), and I obviously would play worse until I got used to the spacebar. However, upgrading to a mech probably isn't going to help you play any better, just enjoy more... unless you are having problems with rubber domes, like miskeying due to lack of tactility... or fingers slipping off keys, etc.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I agree completely. It took me a bit to get used to my keyboard (mostly missed spacebar presses), and I obviously would play worse until I got used to the spacebar. However, upgrading to a mech probably isn't going to help you play any better, just enjoy more... unless you are having problems with rubber domes, like miskeying due to lack of tactility... or fingers slipping off keys, etc.


Is that button that says Kana for switching to Katakana?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Realistically, the keyboard isn't going to make any difference on gaming performance unless keys aren't registering (I'm looking at you, MX blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The most important thing is what you enjoy and are comfortable using.
> 
> That being said, most laptop keyboards lock up with almost any key combo, and are a nightmare to use. I wouldn't want to game with my lenovo's keyboard, and theirs are usually considered one of the better ones.


I gamed for years on my alienware laptops, never had an issue with key combos, except for street fighter IV. KJ+D doesn't register the D those keyboards.


----------



## zigziglar

I can't comment on Alienware laptops as I have never owned one, but my old Asus gaming laptop keys, whilst better than a "multimedia" style laptop for gaming, was still a complete pain to play games on where fast key combinations were required, like complex RTS or MMORPGs etc. I'd plug a mech board in any day, space prevailing.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Is that button that says Kana for switching to Katakana?


Yeah, that's a standard Japanese layout.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I can't comment on Alienware laptops as I have never owned one, but my old Asus gaming laptop keys, whilst better than a "multimedia" style laptop for gaming, was still a complete pain to play games on where fast key combinations were required, like complex RTS or MMORPGs etc. I'd plug a mech board in any day, space prevailing.


I played StarCraft2 for 6 seasons and League of Legends for 2 seasons, and I've played MMORPGs for 10+years, I lost my desktop in nov 2011, so I've been gaming on an alienware laptop keyboard until ofc I picked up my ducky shine in september.
They do pretty ok.
Like i said before, it depends on who makes the board. most laptops are cheap junk, but the alienware ones got a lot of quality stuff in them, and that includes their build in keyboards. My only grip is that it isn't 6key roll over, but whatever. It was great for gaming for years.

But when i got my ducky i had to get used to the longer actuation distance again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Yeah, that's a standard Japanese layout.


I would like an actual japanese katakana keycap set for my ducky shine.

I have TW traditional Chinese right now, but I don't speak chinese. XD


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Not just alienware, but MSI, ASUS, Clevo, and many other companies make gaming rig laptops.
> One of the reasons I made that build log and chose what I wanted to build for my next system was because I wanted to show people exactly what you can do with a gaming grade laptop.
> There will probably always be market for probably desktop replacement sized laptops, because they are the only ones that can run the flashship mobile chips.
> 
> I think it was 2012 when Alienware's system ownership broke 50/50 on desktop/laptop ownership. and now more Alienware owners are alienware laptop users than desktop.
> This is why Alienware's E3 event was entirely about their laptops, and why they revamped every laptop line they had in production. Its not just alienware fllowing this trend, but MSI and Asus have pushed up their marketing and production of gaming laptops. And even look at haswell, intel considered it to be a "Mobile Chip" generation,
> 
> as for a mechanical switch? The closest thing to a mechanical switch for laptop keyboards are the alienware scissorswitches.
> It'd be easy to make a mechanical switch out of the scissorswitch key design, but no one has done it yet. The keyboard in my M17X R4 is i think >1/4 inch thick.



Oh fran oh fran why have you gone off-topic again. I don't think most here wants to speak about alienware or any "gaming" pc manufacturers


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> Oh fran oh fran why have you gone off-topic again. I don't think most here wants to speak about alienware or any "gaming" pc manufacturers


Your post is quite ironic.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I would like an actual japanese katakana keycap set for my ducky shine.
> 
> I have TW traditional Chinese right now, but I don't speak chinese. XD




I've highlighted the differences in the alphas in this picture. If they don't bother you, I can proxy you a japanese deck to harvest caps from if you'd like. I haven't seen much of a keycap market here though.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fran oh fran why have you gone off-topic again. I don't think most here wants to speak about alienware or any "gaming" pc manufacturers


Oh thank you Dave, for the chuckle.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> I've highlighted the differences in the alphas in this picture. If they don't bother you, I can proxy you a japanese deck to harvest caps from if you'd like. I haven't seen much of a keycap market here though.


I ment the keycaps bear kana/kanji symbols instead of English


----------



## JayKthnx

...I'm aware. I was simply pointing out the differences in the alphas in case you had not noticed. There is no localized version of the shine caps for Japan to my knowledge, so you would have to run a standard set of caps on your shine.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Yeah, that's a standard Japanese layout.


Cool, I just type Japanese on an American QWERTY keyboard and you can switch to Katana with shift. The spacebar to Kanji thing is annoying though.


----------



## neo0031

So Razer just announced this via email and whatnot.

Razer mechanical green switches?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So Razer just announced this via email and whatnot.
> 
> Razer mechanical green switches?


Most Razer announcements don't get me excited, but this could be interesting.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So Razer just announced this via email and whatnot.
> 
> Razer mechanical green switches?


I was just coming to post about the same thing. I'm not really sure if I want to buy a razer keyboard cause the blackwidow's quality has sucked before but I'd really love to try these switches out.


----------



## Paradigm84

From the design it looks like they've just tweaked the Cherry MX Blue switch to make a Razer Green and a Cherry MX Brown to make the Razer Orange and then added a bunch of pseudo-scientific stuff as an explanation. Not convinced there will be any tangible difference other than that caused by the placebo affect.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well, it's Razer so it's really hardcore and ups your K/D ratio by 1.2.


----------



## Jixr

yeah... so just slightly lighter springs in blue/brown?

Though the acutation point seems interesting, anyone have any thoughts on that or is it just G4M3R Br0 marketing?

EDIT: it seems people think they are just cherry knock offs, smart move by razer, saving money. but currious as to how they will feel.

Probably a responce to Corsairs RGB and CM's topre, everyone has to have their own thing.

LUL so hard at the "worlds first gaming mechanical keyboard" claim though.


----------



## mxfreek09

The orange switches interest me. I'll have to keep an eye out at walmart and keep an eye on the clearance section. Lately they have been putting things on clearance that don't belong there. That's how I ended up with a black widow for $35 and a few weeks back I picked up a 2tb external hdd for $50.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah... so just slightly lighter springs in blue/brown?
> 
> Though the acutation point seems interesting, anyone have any thoughts on that or is it just G4M3R Br0 marketing?
> 
> EDIT: it seems people think they are just cherry knock offs, smart move by razer, saving money. but currious as to how they will feel.
> 
> Probably a responce to Corsairs RGB and CM's topre, everyone has to have their own thing.
> 
> LUL so hard at the "worlds first gaming mechanical keyboard" claim though.


The actuation force is the same on the Cherry MX and their respective Razer switches. 45g for the MX Brown and Razer Orange, 50g for the MX Blue and Razer Green.

And it'll just be gamerbro marketing, it just means they can now produce the switches they want to without having to deal with Cherry and presumably they'd be able to copy _emulate_ the RGB design onto their own switches.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So Razer just announced this via email and whatnot.
> 
> Razer mechanical green switches?


I came here to post this

got ninja'd

damnit


----------



## phillyd

The actuation point seems interesting. But I bottom out anyways so it wouldn't make much difference to me. If we couldn't trust razer quality while they used cherry switches, how are we supposed to trust them with making their own?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I think i've already read that there is a RGB knockoff being worked on, and cherry pretty much confirmed that the corsair rgb is going to be on a k70 platform, which is sad to hear. I would have liked something a bit more standard.

side note, I'm really hoping my poker LED's get here today or tomorrow, they left chicago sometime yesterday.

I hate how long shipping from china takes, took me 3 weeks to get a phone case, and leds are pushing over 2 weeks.


----------



## HPE1000

Corsair only has RGB switches for 1 year, after that everyone can start using them if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jixr

funny, when razer used cherry, their switches were rated for 50mill clicks, now on their new marketing, the 'traditional mechanical keyboards' (ie: cherry ) are only rated for 20mill clicks.
lulz.

Best buy is probably happy about this, more sales for them lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Corsair only has RGB switches for 1 year, after that everyone can start using them if I remember correctly.


why use them when razer can use cheaper knock off's?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Corsair only has RGB switches for 1 year, after that everyone can start using them if I remember correctly.


Maybe they're doing it to cut down on costs then.

Also it's funny how previously they were stating MX switches were designed for gaming, now they've done a complete U-turn and are saying they are better for typing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> why use them when razer can use cheaper knock off's?


Probably some copyright thing


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Probably some copyright thing


yeah major sarcasm there, corsair has exlusivity till the end of 2014, so it makes sense that razer could ready a RGB board using the knockoff switches.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Maybe they're doing it to cut down on costs then.
> 
> Also it's funny how previously they were stating MX switches were designed for gaming, now they've done a complete U-turn and are saying they are better for typing.


Before you hang them, realize they said "originally designed for typing" They are talking about advancement for gaming. Advacning their hardware aspects towards gaming. Obviously the mech switches are better for gaming. Razer just wants to make them *more* "Gaming" oriented.


----------



## HPE1000

Have they completely skewed that chart? Don't both cherry and topre switches actuate at 2mm travel and have a 50 million press lifetime?

What are these "standard mechanical switch" they are comparing this to.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have they completely skewed that chart? Don't both cherry and topre switches actuate at 2mm travel and have a 50 million press lifetime?
> 
> What are these "standard mechanical switch" they are comparing this to.


yeah, its just their typical marketing towards teens to convince their moms to buy them their stuff when they visit best buy, thats all.

and its the same 'standard mech switch' they've been using for the last few years lol


----------



## DaveLT

It's Razer. Waddaya expect.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think you guys are giving them too much of a hard time







. It does sound like they fixed the reset point on MX blues, which is kind of neat.

 <--- Bad








<--- Good, hopefully.

[edit] Wow that razer pic does not show up nice on a white background lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have they completely skewed that chart? Don't both cherry and topre switches actuate at 2mm travel and have a 50 million press lifetime?
> 
> What are these "standard mechanical switch" they are comparing this to.


Lies, damned lies, and statistics. You can make a chart say whatever you want it to if you abuse the numbers enough. Razer's audience isn't "hardcore" keyboard people like us. I'm skeptical that this is anything more than a marketing thing.


----------



## DaveLT

They are saying standard mech switches (assuming cherry) is only 20mil. I'm pretty darn sure their new ripoffs are 20mil and not the other way round


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have they completely skewed that chart? Don't both cherry and topre switches actuate at 2mm travel and have a 50 million press lifetime?
> 
> What are these "standard mechanical switch" they are comparing this to.


they said 2.2mm, their new switch is 1.9mm
Buckling springs are 2.7mm.

I wanna try their new switch vs my ducky, but I don't want to spend another 100$ i dont have, damnit razer.


----------



## Jixr

I cant believe i'm saying this,... but I actually kinda want one.

Mainly to steal the switches out of it, put in 80g springs and have a true mx green knock off.


----------



## Jixr

i don't bother doing that with online retailers, but local big box stores I do that all day long. If I don't like the product, I'll return it, simple as that. its how I tested out and found out I don't like browns.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think you guys are giving them too much of a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It does sound like they fixed the reset point on MX blues, which is kind of neat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> <--- Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- Good, hopefully.
> 
> [edit] Wow that razer pic does not show up nice on a white background lol.


That's basically a brown, not a blue or green.
I do kinda want to pick up a cheap one of these boards to mess with though very curious of the switches have the same mounting measurements and such. So far, it looks like they just made a new slider and switch top and called it their own design.


----------



## JayKthnx

Edit: double post ftw


----------



## itznfb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> [edit] Wow that razer pic does not show up nice on a white background lol.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> That's basically a brown, not a blue or green.
> I do kinda want to pick up a cheap one of these boards to mess with though very curious of the switches have the same mounting measurements and such. So far, it looks like they just made a new slider and switch top and called it their own design.
> .


Yup, same mounting measurements, and looks like all the internals should be able to swap into cherry bodies as well.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itznfb*


Basically they just created the MX Cherry Clear switch. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear

Basically a brown switch but with more force to actuate. Only the razer one retains the clicky sound?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Basically they just created the MX Cherry Clear switch. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear
> 
> Basically a brown switch but with more force to actuate. Only the razer one retains the clicky sound?


it's a replica blue...











Quote:


> The Razer Green Switch that is tactile and clicky, requiring a force of 50g to actuate;


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Basically they just created the MX Cherry Clear switch. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear
> 
> Basically a brown switch but with more force to actuate. Only the razer one retains the clicky sound?


no no, the orange is basically a brown, not a clear, and the green is a blue, with the click.

it rasies the acutaion point, not the force required to press it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Basically they just created the MX Cherry Clear switch. http://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Clear
> 
> Basically a brown switch but with more force to actuate. Only the razer one retains the clicky sound?


I'm sorry but clears feel different (and way better) and have a MUCH different slider.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sorry but clears feel different (and way better) and have a MUCH different slider.


Non-clicky switches don't have sliders. I believe you mean stem? But yes they have a much more pronounced bump than Browns, though IMO that says nothing.


----------



## PhilWrir

Thread locked/unlocked for cleaning for the second time in less than 48 hours.

Everybody please go read the TOS Again.

From now on I will be handing out infractions for violations.
Consider yourselves warned.

Keep it on topic, keep it respectful, and keep it clean from now on.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, I just hopped in here to see if anyone was talking about the Razr switches yet but I read a few pages back and I see you guys are already neck deep into it. Anyways, I found out through a MaximumPC post on my facebook page. I couldn't help busting out laughing at the solo comment left on the MaxPC page...

http://www.maximumpc.com/razer_builds_mechanical_switch_designed_specifically_gaming_2014


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, I just hopped in here to see if anyone was talking about the Razr switches yet but I read a few pages back and I see you guys are already neck deep into it. Anyways, I found out through a MaximumPC post on my facebook page. I couldn't help busting out laughing at the solo comment left on the MaxPC page...
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/razer_builds_mechanical_switch_designed_specifically_gaming_2014


Because bashing is mature and intellegent discussion.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Because bashing is mature and intellegent discussion.


we wouldn't know anything about that in this thread would we.


----------



## Jack Mac

Alright so I'm getting tired of this eggshell color on my Model M and I'm thinking about spraying it black, anything I need to know before continuing? And do you guys think Unicomp would sell me black keys with white lettering for my Model M?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright so I'm getting tired of this eggshell color on my Model M and I'm thinking about spraying it black, anything I need to know before continuing? And do you guys think Unicomp would sell me black keys with white lettering for my Model M?


Unicomp does not provide white on black keycaps.

Essentially what you are asking for is a model m13, which has white pad printing on black keycaps. AND the shell is black.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> we wouldn't know anything about that in this thread would we.


wanna ave a go m8?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright so I'm getting tired of this eggshell color on my Model M and I'm thinking about spraying it black, anything I need to know before continuing? And do you guys think Unicomp would sell me black keys with white lettering for my Model M?


Take the casing off and have at it with some spray paint (Krylon Fusion worked great for me). Obviously don't just be careless...but you get me...I hope







.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> wanna ave a go m8?


I'm supporting Jixr on this one.

Also I'll leave this one here

The unicomp model m I bought previously was sold much higher than what it cost me. Good.
Now to buy another model m this time with usb


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright so I'm getting tired of this eggshell color on my Model M and I'm thinking about spraying it black, anything I need to know before continuing? And do you guys think Unicomp would sell me black keys with white lettering for my Model M?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm supporting Jixr on this one.
> 
> Also I'll leave this one here
> 
> The unicomp model m I bought previously was sold much higher than what it cost me. Good.
> Now to buy another model m this time with usb


twas a joke.

As for painting the unicomp model M,

unicomp does sell all back keys, but they are unprinted
http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/KSET


----------



## mxfreek09

Ended up with a few key caps out of my grab bag


----------



## note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Ended up with a few key caps out of my grab bag


Any pink glow in the dark lotus?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So Razer just announced this via email and whatnot.
> 
> Razer mechanical green switches?


According to the Corsair/Cherry Q&A on Geekhack, they're not Cherry switches. My money is on Kaihl, who is not known for reliable switches and have switches that routinely have the stem break off in the cap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From the design it looks like they've just tweaked the Cherry MX Blue switch to make a Razer Green and a Cherry MX Brown to make the Razer Orange and then added a bunch of pseudo-scientific stuff as an explanation. Not convinced there will be any tangible difference other than that caused by the placebo affect.


There's a ton of pseudo-science marketing (come-on, if you're floating the keys like most gamers do, 0.3mm will not make a difference...or a speed difference at all for anyone), but they also moved to a different company than Cherry. My bet is that they got pissed off on Corsair's brief exclusivity for the RGB MX switches since their main user base are those that love flashy gimmicks and decided to find some other gimmick to compete.

I bet that they're using Kailh (Kaihu) for their switches. Kaihu claims a minimum of 50million actuations (which doesn't hold true in real world usage) at minimum, so Razer probably went for a higher average lifespan. The Kaihu Blue is a 2.0mm travel to actuation, 50g of force switch, so it's probably a slightly modified version of that.

All I can say is good luck with Kaihu Razer, be ready for people to start lumping you in with MadCatz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Before you hang them, realize they said "originally designed for typing" They are talking about advancement for gaming. Advacning their hardware aspects towards gaming. Obviously the mech switches are better for gaming. Razer just wants to make them *more* "Gaming" oriented.


It is impossible to make a clicky switch more "gaming" oriented, leastways the way Razer is doing it.

Two of the most common problems clicky mechanical switches face in gaming is hysteresis and chatter. Making the actuation point 0.3mm higher does not make for a better gaming switch, not when the reset point is well above the actuation point (hysteresis). Tactile-nonclicky and linear switches are better since they have a more consistent and lower reset point than any clicky switch with a slider. They are also far less prone to chatter and accidentally actuating multiple times with one press.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It is impossible to make a clicky switch more "gaming" oriented, leastways the way Razer is doing it.
> 
> Two of the most common problems clicky mechanical switches face in gaming is hysteresis and chatter. Making the actuation point 0.3mm higher does not make for a better gaming switch, not when the reset point is well above the actuation point (hysteresis). Tactile-nonclicky and linear switches are better since they have a more consistent and lower reset point than any clicky switch with a slider. They are also far less prone to chatter and accidentally actuating multiple times with one press.


I wasn't reasoning for them just saying what they said.


----------



## Xaero252

So just gauging interest here (not making any promises or suggesting anything)

Say I were able to obtain in volume, the housings and shafts for the new Topre switches used in the Novatouch TKL, and the Topre TypeHeaven keyboards (the ones with Cherry MX compatibility) how many of you would be interested in purchasing them, and how many would you purchase?


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think OCN really allows group buys. We had a fan one that took absolutely forever and didn't go well, and I'm sure the vendor that just scammed a bunch of people doesn't help either.


----------



## Xaero252

I dunno if it'd even really be a group buy...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Ended up with a few key caps out of my grab bag


<---- Jealous


----------



## Jixr

WASDkeyboards just posted this on their facebook page... hope something comes of this.





Quote:


> WASD Keyboards UV printed keys are extremely durable and very resistant to wear under normal use. While they aren't indestructible, you can easily expect several years of use before any sign of wear compared to laser etched keys which can begin to wear within months.
> Like · 2 ·


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Any pink glow in the dark lotus?


Unfortunately not, I picked up a few neat ones, but nothing amazing. I have enough plain blacks for two, possibly three boards now. Gonna start converting them shortly.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> WASDkeyboards just posted this on their facebook page... hope something comes of this.


interest level +10. Do want moar info


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> WASDkeyboards just posted this on their facebook page... hope something comes of this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd rather they work on getting higher quality caps before gimmicky stuff like that.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I'd rather they work on getting higher quality caps before gimmicky stuff like that.


true story


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> WASDkeyboards just posted this on their facebook page... hope something comes of this.


WASD has gone anime geek?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WASD has gone anime geek?


I'll humour you. WASD mentioned late last year that they were working on improving the flexibility of their laser printing method to include multiple colours. (Previously they could only offer monochromatic printing.) This is not limited to animation styles, but simple solid colour designs would certainly make your image easier to transcribe, as it cannot handle shades. This limitation evidently lends itself well to anime style images, but I'm sure you can use your imagination to envision other possibilities.


----------



## user18

That looks like it's more like pad printing than anything else. And beyond that, it's gimmicky as all get out. Do not want.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> That looks like it's more like pad printing than anything else. And beyond that, it's gimmicky as all get out. Do not want.


It's UV printing. It's pretty cheap and easy to do with the right equipment once you get the setup done. It typically doesn't do as well on darker colors, but looks good on lighter ones. I just did a group buy with QWERKeys with UV printed keys (never working with Sleabo again, talk about a nightmare) and I've done some research into it myself.








The problem with QWERKey's UV printed caps is that they do a single layer and don't do a white base layer first.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> That looks like it's more like pad printing than anything else. And beyond that, it's gimmicky as all get out. Do not want.


If people were all like you, we'd still be living on the African Savannah...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It's UV printing. It's pretty cheap and easy to do with the right equipment once you get the setup done. It typically doesn't do as well on darker colors, but looks good on lighter ones. I just did a group buy with QWERKeys with UV printed keys (never working with Sleabo again, talk about a nightmare) and I've done some research into it myself.


If you ever get one, UV print me an OCN keycap for my buckling spring


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If people were all like you, we'd still be living on the African Savannah...


If all people were like me, we would have all killed each other by now


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Linus's input, and thank freaking carl sagan Linus actually paid attention to and read the documentation and advertising wording.
YAll were driving me nuts earlier with all the assumptions.


----------



## Angrychair

I'll stick with cherry for now, never been a razer fan. Sounds good, like the actuation point changes.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

First mechanical switch designed for gaming.... cherry mx reds?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> First mechanical switch designed for gaming.... cherry mx reds?


What they mean is that the cherry swithces were originally designed for typing. The switches razer made are bascially "tweaked for a Gamer" They aren't selling something new, just a "patch" to the old cherry MX blues and MX browns.

They're just making a big deal out of it with their marketing.


----------



## JayKthnx

in my defense, I wrote my response this morning moments after waking up and while getting ready for work. my apologies for calling their green switch akin to brown


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So they've realised blues aren't for gaming.
So they just tweak a blue switch and make it their own...what's the point?

Any clicky switch like a blue is still better for typing not gaming. Also shorter accutation point may also induce more incorrect keystrokes.
I'm sure the keyboard is good though, and cherry's patent running out might make way for some interesting development.
My 2 cents


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> twas a joke.
> 
> As for painting the unicomp model M,
> 
> unicomp does sell all back keys, but they are unprinted
> http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/KSET


I could live with black unprinted key caps but would those work on my Model M? The M has 2 keycaps, one with the lettering and a blank one under that.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So they've realised blues aren't for gaming.
> So they just tweak a blue switch and make it their own...what's the point?
> 
> Any clicky switch like a blue is still better for typing not gaming. Also shorter accutation point may also induce more incorrect keystrokes.
> I'm sure the keyboard is good though, and cherry's patent running out might make way for some interesting development.
> My 2 cents


But they feel SO GOOD! I don't think a shorter actuation point should have too much of an issue with mistypes. Blues, Greens, and presumably Whites "hang" at a certain point which helps immensely. Blacks with the heavy springs? Mistypes galore. Blues, despite being lighter? Precision? Who needs that?

That is true about Cherry's patent, but I think it ran out several years ago. It's 2014 and they made switches in the '80s. Patents in the US last for 20 years. You do the math.


----------



## Jixr

Linus sucks. guys nothing more than a paid frontman.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Linus sucks. guys nothing more than a paid frontman.


That's a bit harsh, don't you think.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> That's a bit harsh, don't you think.


not really. Companies send him products, he reviews them mostly in a positive light so he keeps getting sent new products, then collects a check.

His reviews often expend the same knowledge as a best buy salesman.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> not really. Companies send him products, he reviews them mostly in a positive light so he keeps getting sent new products, then collects a check.
> 
> His reviews often expend the same knowledge as a best buy salesman.


Mmhmm, i'm sure you're right.


----------



## Jixr

Any product reviewer knows don't bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> That's a bit harsh, don't you think.


It's true. Sometimes he provides some good information, but he's a marketing rep/salesman more than he is a reviewer. His TechTips videos are often indistinguishable from his NCIX videos, which are done explicitly for sales and marketing purposes. I mean, just watch that video, he straight up parrots all of Razer's marketing without actually verifying anything, going more in depth, or countering some of Razer's untruths ("normal" mechanical switches only rated at 20 actuations, for example). And it just seems ignorant to believe that Razer is going to pay to have someone trustworthy on the floor to ensure that the Chinese factory will only turn out parts in spec, that the factories are even capable of that, that Kailh/Kaihu will be able to push out switches with such exacting specifications, and that Razer bins their Cherry MX switches to all perform within a specific actuation distance.

I almost guarantee you that the switches are this switch and this switch with a different color stem and new switch top. Kailh/Kaihu has a horrible record for durability (stems breaking off in caps and the like) so it's hard to believe that Linus actually thinks this will improve the quality of Razer keyboards, he's in for a shock.


----------



## Jixr

Don't get me wrong, Guys gotta eat and has a huge following doing his videos, good for him, he has been successful doing so.

As far as un-bias information, he isn't the guy to go to.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

He does provide some useful information and does do good videos, but I think with every big reviewer out there you have take it all with a pinch of salt.

we should all know they are after all PAID by these companies to review products and as Jixr said quite correctly they know not to bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## Pebruska

Yeah i agree, totally, I just wouldn't say he sucks just because he's little biased like every other reviewer. And unlike jixr said it's not all positive, but yeah it's somewhat biased, which it shouldn't be but whatsagonnado?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So they've realised blues aren't for gaming.
> So they just tweak a blue switch and make it their own...what's the point?
> 
> Any clicky switch like a blue is still better for typing not gaming. Also shorter accutation point may also induce more incorrect keystrokes.
> I'm sure the keyboard is good though, and cherry's patent running out might make way for some interesting development.
> My 2 cents


I personally could never use a non tactile switch for gaming.
Not when literally, every, last, thing, ive, ever used for gaming has tactile switches.

From the first keyboards I've ever used as a child on a win3.1 PC to today, my razer naga(s), sabertooth and other wired 360 controllers, my model M, scissorswitch keyboards in my alienware laptops, every keyboard ive ever used on a PC, down to N64 controllers, Wii remotes, DS, 3DS, Gameboy, my Rockband3 Bass, and my buddy's Rockband 3 "real" guitras, so on and so forth

tactile switches.
Even things that use the fastest of repetitive clicks, Fight sticks, have tactile clicky switches, and even the stick gives a tactile feedback as to "confirm"

There's simply too much of a programmed, condition expectation and reaction to tactile response that not having it feels strange, and weird and just plain awkward.
I personally would NEVER consider a linear switch a "gaming" switch, because it gives no feedback at all until it bottoms out.
Reds feel so strange and weird to me, i don't know how people can play with them.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i think the whole gaming switch thing is trash. I can play just as good on reds as I can greens or any other switch.

I prefer a certain switch, but its not going to make me get a higher score, higher kill count, or anything like that.
The only game I've ever noticed that keyboard was bothering me was SC2, in which I prefer clicky switches over linears.

A mouse on the ohter hand ( pun intended ) is way more personal than a keyboard.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I personally could never use a non tactile switch for gaming.
> Not when literally, every, last, thing, ive, ever used for gaming has tactile switches.
> 
> From the first keyboards I've ever used as a child on a win3.1 PC to today, my razer naga(s), sabertooth and other wired 360 controllers, my model M, scissorswitch keyboards in my alienware laptops, every keyboard ive ever used on a PC, down to N64 controllers, Wii remotes, DS, 3DS, Gameboy, my Rockband3 Bass, and my buddy's Rockband 3 "real" guitras, so on and so forth
> 
> tactile switches.
> Even things that use the fastest of repetitive clicks, Fight sticks, have tactile clicky switches, and even the stick gives a tactile feedback as to "confirm"
> 
> There's simply too much of a programmed, condition expectation and reaction to tactile response that not having it feels strange, and weird and just plain awkward.
> I personally would NEVER consider a linear switch a "gaming" switch, because it gives no feedback at all until it bottoms out.
> Reds feel so strange and weird to me, i don't know how people can play with them.


See, I can't use my blues for gaming -- I spend too much time double tapping or hovering certain switches for that to be useful for me. However I can't imagine using reds for gaming either -- seems they'd be too hard to hover for entirely different reasons. Browns are good.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> See, I can't use my blues for gaming -- I spend too much time double tapping or hovering certain switches for that to be useful for me. However I can't imagine using reds for gaming either -- seems they'd be too hard to hover for entirely different reasons. Browns are good.


I double tap quite frequenly not just double, but 10~30 taps in a row as fast as I can, trying to APM out skills and DPS rotations









I prefer my buckling springs for gaming tbh. They are my favorite switch and I feel like the are the best best for gaming overall. the tactile response from them feels so good and there's just nothing like how good they feel.

The keyboard I want so bad now. Is a modernized buckling spring with the formfactor of say a Razer Blackwidow or DuckyShine II, with the Fkeys moved up parallel and intouch with the standard input keys.(see pic below)

As a 10+ year MMORPG(previously top tier PVE) and a 2+year MOBA player, that's my dream keyboard now. a full 104(105 Fn key+media keys), modernized "MMORPG" keyboard.
Would pay 250$ for it.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I double tap quite frequenly not just double, but 10~30 taps in a row as fast as I can, trying to APM out skills and DPS rotations


Must be a muscle memory thing then. For whatever reason, I can only make it work about 70% of the time. I'm fine with browns for gaming, they're sitting in front of me anyway









I do prefer the blues to a laptop keyboard though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Must be a muscle memory thing then. For whatever reason, I can only make it work about 70% of the time. I'm fine with browns for gaming, they're sitting in front of me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do prefer the blues to a laptop keyboard though.


Springs>Blues>Alienware Scissors>everything else, I'd like to try out razer scissorswitches, and MX Browns, and some Topre switches, but I don't have thousands to drop on keyboards so my experience is limited.
Although I'm not bothered too much going back and forth from my model M to my laptops.
I also want to try out the new alienware laptop keyboard with the braced backplate. It makes the keyboard have next to no flex.
But then again I'm not exactly a rich kid.


----------



## DaveLT

Are you seriously talking about scissor switches again?
Stop it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> Are you seriously talking about scissor switches again?
> Stop it.


You can skidaddle









But naw, nothings more awesome than buckling springs in my opinion. Maybe I pick up another keyboard with a different key switch in the future and fall in love...

naaah.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You can skidaddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But naw, nothings more awesome than buckling springs in my opinion. Maybe I pick up another keyboard with a different key switch in the future and fall in love...
> 
> naaah.


CaPaCiTiVe BuCkLiNg SpRiNgS


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> CaPaCiTiVe BuCkLiNg SpRiNgS


I would give you rep but that'd be abusing the system methinks.









So'kay you're about to be referenced(in a positive way) in a (big)thread im writing.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> Are you seriously talking about scissor switches again?
> Stop it.


They're better than rubber domes. I think we can all agree on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> See, I can't use my blues for gaming -- I spend too much time double tapping or hovering certain switches for that to be useful for me. However I can't imagine using reds for gaming either -- seems they'd be too hard to hover for entirely different reasons. Browns are good.


I'm overall fine with either of my boards for gaming, but Blacks are better for double tapping. You can't "float" the switch over the tactile bump like with Browns or Clears, but the force to actuate it is smooth and IMO you have greater control. The only thing I don't like about them is the spring weight for extended periods, but Reds would probably end up too light.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Must be a muscle memory thing then. For whatever reason, I can only make it work about 70% of the time. I'm fine with browns for gaming, they're sitting in front of me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do prefer the blues to a laptop keyboard though.


I had trouble with blues as well, and not just while double tapping. I guess I don't release the key all the way sometimes, just enough to make it stop registering... and that doesn't work with blues, since when you try to press it again, it won't register. I don't do it on purpose, and had no idea I did until I got a keyboard with blues. Then again blacks also give me a problem of double key registering sometimes lol. Topre on the other hand, have no problems for me.

I like Topre a lot better anyways. I never use my cherry boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I also want to try out the new alienware laptop keyboard with the braced backplate. It makes the keyboard have next to no flex.
> But then again I'm not exactly a rich kid.


Backplates make a pretty big difference. Makes the keyboard feel a lot higher quality.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

/posts
http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100

/prepared for ridicule


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> /posts
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100
> 
> /prepared for ridicule


0/10 would not read again.








As somebody who has played a single game of LoL, my opinion holds no merit. However, I can give opinions on its feasibility. I don't know how easy it would be to do what you want to with BS. I think it would basically require Cherry switches. It could be possible to make a really beefy clicky switch that emulates the effect. A bump larger than that of a Clear plus Black springs would work well. But considering how subjective switches are, it would be impossible to sell these at a decent volume as just BS. I do agree that, on general principle, the bottom row should be flipped and I would like to see BS boards make a return.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 0/10 would not read again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody who has played a single game of LoL, my opinion holds no merit. However, I can give opinions on its feasibility. I don't know how easy it would be to do what you want to with BS. I think it would basically require Cherry switches. It could be possible to make a really beefy clicky switch that emulates the effect. A bump larger than that of a Clear plus Black springs would work well. But considering how subjective switches are, it would be impossible to sell these at a decent volume as just BS. I do agree that, on general principle, the bottom row should be flipped and I would like to see BS boards make a return.


I played LoL and SMITE for a long time and ... reds are fine. Blues are something I adore more for everything EXCEPT FPS. I often hover over the switch and I have reaction time problems because of double tapping


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 0/10 would not read again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody who has played a single game of LoL, my opinion holds no merit. However, I can give opinions on its feasibility. I don't know how easy it would be to do what you want to with BS. I think it would basically require Cherry switches. It could be possible to make a really beefy clicky switch that emulates the effect. A bump larger than that of a Clear plus Black springs would work well. But considering how subjective switches are, it would be impossible to sell these at a decent volume as just BS. I do agree that, on general principle, the bottom row should be flipped and I would like to see BS boards make a return.


I like buckling springs the best, I mean its my "dream" keyboard afterall. It would have buckling springs.

MX Blues or if theres infact a better tactile clicky switch thats around the 50~60g range, I can maybe understand, but its the bucking springs I adore.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the problem with your dream board is a niche in a niche in a niche in a nich...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, the problem with your dream board is a niche in a niche in a niche in a nich...


Yes and no. MMORPG players are quite abundant. There's quite a bit of MMORPG players out there, there's even MMORPG mice. The keyboard design essentially is just designed around MMORPGs.
It's the switch thats the really Niche thing.

Still I can dream.


----------



## Jack Mac

No problems gaming on a BS over here. I play tons of LoL and competitive FPS games.


----------



## Paradigm84

This might interest some people:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer

I recall @Totally Dubbed wanted them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This might interest some people:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer
> 
> I recall @Totally Dubbed wanted them.


thanks for the tag bro - but I can't see the deal as I'm not signed up nor have any idea of how mass drop etc works!
What's on offer, at what price and shipping to the UK?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> thanks for the tag bro - but I can't see the deal as I'm not signed up nor have any idea of how mass drop etc works!
> What's on offer, at what price and shipping to the UK?


Massdrop is just basically a well organised group buy website, Massdrop contacts manufacturers and says "If we get X people to commit to buy this product, what price can you give us?", usually the more people that join the drop the cheaper it becomes.

You sign up, pay the money and at the end of the drop, you pay the lowest price reached by the drop.

Price:



EDIT:

Colours available:


Yellow
Green
Blue
Orange
White
Purple


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Massdrop is just basically a well organised group buy website, Massdrop contacts manufacturers and says "If we get X people to commit to buy this product, what price can you give us?", usually the more people that join the drop the cheaper it becomes.
> 
> You sign up, pay the money and at the end of the drop, you pay the lowest price reached by the drop.
> 
> Price:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Colours available:
> 
> 
> Yellow
> Green
> Blue
> Orange
> White
> Purple


thanks for the info bro - I would rep if I could.

I just looked back at the site that I was looking at before - and I have a LOT more choice (can do in selections of 10 per colour) - I put in a quantity of 14 (140 caps) for the heck of comparing prices + shipping and....


I also look online for them:
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51126.msg1247102#msg1247102

That was a good indication of ACTUAL colours.

here's the link for that shop:
http://www.offerany.com/p-27544684728-DayDream-white-backlit-mechanical-keyboard-MX-axis-specific-color-change-cap-lamp-shade-fool-Lynx.html

EDIT - here's the one that the guy I had initially contacted via FB via the logitech page had sent me - wasn't working at the time:
http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh

EDIT2:
I think I'll go via the buychina link - just thinking it might be worth for me to buy two sets of them (seeing as they're relatively inexpensive).

The question is....do I buy iron man as well...
http://www.buychina.com/items/iron-man-stereoscopic-handmade-metal-keycaps-gold-silver-dark-uxqrqorqmkj


----------



## HPE1000

Comments like this remind me why I stopped reading/responding to youtube comments a long time ago.


----------



## Dudewitbow

im pretty disappointing that it was in packs of 45. totally dissuades people who want to do the rainbow scheme(probably better to use an agent online if rainbow was the goal, even with the extra shipping cost)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Comments like this remind me why I stopped reading/responding to youtube comments a long time ago.


I get loads of youtube comments, some ranging from the idiotic and to the trolls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> im pretty disappointing that it was in packs of 45. totally dissuades people who want to do the rainbow scheme(probably better to use an agent online if rainbow was the goal, even with the extra shipping cost)


Indeed - but I must say what I linked above, seems to be perfect 108 in a rainbow combo for ONLY $10 or so.
I'm really tempted to buy the ironman thing too....just for the sake of it, but I would much prefer darth vader!

Anyone have any comments about this?
http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg

Would it look odd with my white led lit keyboard?


----------



## Jixr

just note massdrop orders can take months. Its basically a giant group buy with a pretty website.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just note massdrop orders can take months. Its basically a giant group buy with a pretty website.


All the products I've ordered from them have been quicker than that, but I guess it depends what you're ordering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any comments then guys on the above - I plan on ordering tomorrow with some added input








Quote:


> Anyone have any comments about this?
> http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
> 
> Would it look odd with my white led lit keyboard?


Quote:


> EDIT2:
> I think I'll go via the buychina link - just thinking it might be worth for me to buy two sets of them (seeing as they're relatively inexpensive).
> 
> The question is....do I buy iron man as well...
> http://www.buychina.com/items/iron-man-stereoscopic-handmade-metal-keycaps-gold-silver-dark-uxqrqorqmkj


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All the products I've ordered from them have been quicker than that, but I guess it depends what you're ordering.


A keycap set took about 2 months for me, but yes, I'm sure it depends on the item and the manufact.


----------



## JayKthnx

simulate the yellows



results may vary


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> simulate the yellows
> 
> 
> 
> results may vary


is that in relation to my post bro?
If so - are your key caps with a "see-through" writing on them? The CTRL button for example. (bit hard to see via the picture)


----------



## JayKthnx

nope. they're just blank rgb mods. In person, they didn't bleed through that much, but you could definitely tell where the led was. also, my picture was taken in a dark room with leds on full bright with and iphone 4s. just thought I'd catch you a quick potato so you could get an idea of the overall look. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Need new keycaps and such, needs converted to standard ANSI.


----------



## nubbinator

My two Royal typewriter sets and GMK mods:





Just looking for one more.

And most of my novelty caps and cast caps:


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My two Royal typewriter sets and GMK mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for one more.
> 
> And most of my novelty caps and cast caps:


The last one is by far my favorite


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My two Royal typewriter sets and GMK mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for one more.
> 
> And most of my novelty caps and cast caps:


Looks good, any idea what you are going to put them on?

Also @everyone toxic group buy should start tomorrow afaik


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks good, any idea what you are going to put them on?
> 
> Also @everyone toxic group buy should start tomorrow afaik


Sprit 60% and GH60 when they finally arrive. I could potentially use the blue dyesub set on my work keyboard as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks good, any idea what you are going to put them on?
> 
> Also @everyone toxic group buy should start tomorrow afaik


I saw that, I was like "y u no let me order?!".

Also, what's with the brobot looking Esc?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I saw that, I was like "y u no let me order?!".
> 
> Also, what's with the brobot looking Esc?


Whatchutalkinbout?

There is a brobot pack on the toxic set, you can get two brobots as an add on for the toxic set. If that is what you are asking about.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just note massdrop orders can take months. Its basically a giant group buy with a pretty website.


My experiences with MassDrop so far:

- QWERkeys sampler kit. Over 300 people ordered (361 it looks like). I ordered on Jan 9th, shipment went out Feb 15th, and received on Feb 21st. QWERkeys posted semi-regular updates as the buy progressed.
- Max keyboards transluscent keycap set: 108 people bought in, my order was on Jan 28th, shipment went out Feb 13th, and received on Feb 24th (apparently Canada Post sent it to the wrong area, hence why it came after the sampler kit)
- MKC Keypuller: can't comment as it ended a little over a week ago.
- I'm debating about those LED colour changy thingies, because $20 (plus shipping) for a full keyboard's worth... Wonder how well it would play with my current keycaps...

Longest I've seen so far is a month and a half, so not really all that bad, especially for something of this scale.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Whatchutalkinbout?
> 
> There is a brobot pack on the toxic set, you can get two brobots as an add on for the toxic set. If that is what you are asking about.


Yeah, I meant as shown below:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55644.new

I wasn't sure why it was shown.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I meant as shown below:
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55644.new
> 
> I wasn't sure why it was shown.


Yes, it is two brobots. One is just solid toxic green, and the other is a translucent green.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Are any of those color changers capable of turing my pink into purple? Was kinda disappointed when i saw how pink my LEDs on my ducky were.


----------



## JayKthnx

not really. purple as a pigment is perceived a lot differently than purple as a light for human eyes. you can try the blue covers, and they're inexpensive, but I wouldn't hold my breath. best option imo is to just use uv led's and call it a day.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> - MKC Keypuller: can't comment as it ended a little over a week ago.


Speaking of this, I just got mine. I like it a lot, didn't get it through the groupbuy though. Really solid, hefty. I needed a new puller as all I had were terrible plastic ones that were too thick. This works a million times better. No pictures tonight, I'll get some tomorrow if I don't have to work too late.


----------



## neo0031

Probably slowpoking, but just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah heard about the razer switch....It's just more ways of them breaking the bank, as they won't have to pay anyone for the switches now


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Are any of those color changers capable of turing my pink into purple? Was kinda disappointed when i saw how pink my LEDs on my ducky were.


Pay for the 2x3x4 purple/uv leds and shipping both ways and I will replace them for you.


----------



## VindalooJim

Looking for a new keyboard, any suggestions? I currenty have a Shine II TKL (Browns)- I've had a Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL (Reds), 6Gv2 (Blacks) and BlackWidow (Blues).

Ideally looking for a TKL, with mute and volume keys and comes in a selection of switches (I am undecided on which switch I would like for my next board).


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Looking for a new keyboard, any suggestions? I currenty have a Shine II TKL (Browns)- I've had a Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL (Reds), 6Gv2 (Blacks) and BlackWidow (Blues).
> 
> Ideally looking for a TKL, with mute and volume keys and comes in a selection of switches (I am undecided on which switch I would like for my next board).


Maybe wait for the new Topre CoolerMaster Novatouch TKL that should be out in ~2 months.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Probably slowpoking, but just gonna leave this here:


Are these just re marketed Browns?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Maybe wait for the new Topre CoolerMaster Novatouch TKL that should be out in ~2 months.


Nice, I wasn't aware of that. I've never had Topre switches before, I'll look into it.

EDIT: I like how CM is marketing the Topre switches in the Novatouch as "Japanese made, hybrid electrostatic capacitor switches"


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Nice, I wasn't aware of that. I've never had Topre switches before, I'll look into it.
> 
> EDIT: I like how CM is marketing the Topre switches in the Novatouch as "Japanese made, hybrid electrostatic capacitor switches"


This Topre board will allow the use of MX keycaps unlike other topre boards that only work with topre keycaps, this way you can just move your custom keycaps onto the new keyboard.

Topre with MX compatible sliders



Topre with MX compatible silent ( Type-S ) sliders



Standard Topre slider on the right and silent ( Type-S ) on the left.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Are these just re marketed Browns?


I don't think so... As far as I can tell, browns aren't deadly ?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> This Topre board will allow the use of MX keycaps unlike other topre boards that only work with topre keycaps, this way you can just move your custom keycaps onto the new keyboard.
> 
> Topre with MX compatible sliders
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topre with MX compatible silent ( Type-S ) sliders
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Topre slider on the right and silent ( Type-S ) on the left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, I saw. That's pretty cool for those with nice key cap collections.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I don't think so... As far as I can tell, browns aren't deadly ?


----------



## soloz2

My new keyboard and keycaps came yesterday. I'm pretty impressed with the build quality of the Ducky dk9008p. It seems just as good as my Filco. I also ordered some Ducky pbt keycaps, and they aren't near as nice as the ones that come on the dk9008p. The rgyb mod keys seem to be the same though. Not sure why some Ducky pbt keycaps are thin and others thick.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it is two brobots. One is just solid toxic green, and the other is a translucent green.


Ooh, very interesting, I'll probably get a set then.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Are these just re marketed Browns?


Extremely similar, but there are a few differences (other than who manufactures them).


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ooh, very interesting, I'll probably get a set then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely similar, but there are a few differences (other than who manufactures them).


Yes, it'd seem it is a lighter brown with or without a different reset point like their Razer Green.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Yes, it'd seem it is a lighter brown with or without a different reset point like their Razer Green.


It's not lighter than an MX Brown.

The differences are:


Higher actuation point
Closer actuation/ reset points
Supposed higher reliability


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's not lighter than an MX Brown.
> 
> The differences are:
> 
> 
> Higher actuation point
> Closer actuation/ reset points
> Supposed higher reliability


Not sure about all those points. Will they come at an over-priced razer price too? lol...


----------



## JayKthnx

Probably a small decrease in price if they have any good marketing staff


----------



## HPE1000

Just to clarify, apparently cooler master is saying their purple sliders on the topre switches aren't type-s, or silent, it seems they are just purple for looks or something.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's not lighter than an MX Brown.
> 
> The differences are:
> 
> 
> Higher actuation point
> Closer actuation/ reset points
> Supposed higher reliability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about all those points. Will they come at an over-priced razer price too? lol...
Click to expand...

Razer says:



Also I think I remember reading the price won't change, but I can't find the post confirming.


----------



## Jixr

no, their website shows the prices are the same

you can buy now with shipping expected to be in early april.

Also... LED's Finally came in! time to brighten up my poker! ( white leds )

and depending on how it looks I may replace the caps lock led with a green one. I think it would look nice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Razer says:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think I remember reading the price won't change, but I can't find the post confirming.


so they "created it" in order to have more control / precision on their keyboards? Supposedly?
I'm not a fan of Razer things in all honesty. I do like their quality products, but not their prices.

PS. I contacted the buychina seller for the ironman keycap and the shaded covers. I'll let you guys know if I get a reply.
If I don't get one in a week, I'll just order 2 sets of the coloured caps with the cheapest shipping methods.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Speaking of this, I just got mine. I like it a lot, didn't get it through the groupbuy though. Really solid, hefty. I needed a new puller as all I had were terrible plastic ones that were too thick. This works a million times better. No pictures tonight, I'll get some tomorrow if I don't have to work too late.


I've heard a lot of good things about the MKC keypuller, so I didn't mind paying more for shipping than for the keypuller ($5.99 for the MKC, and $7.60 shipping). Besides, the only keypuller I have right now is the one that came with my Max Keyboards translucent keycap set, and it's a pain to use. That and the MKC one is just so sexy!


----------



## Jixr

Good news! got the LED's in my poker 2 and it works great!

bad news...

The new LED's over power the caps lock led, so I can't really tell when its on.
At first I replaced the stock LED with a green one, but you couldn't see it at all, and then I replaced it with a white thats in all the others, and its slightly noticeable when its on.
( I use caps lock a lot so its kinda important to me )

quickie photos, been working on it all morning, I'll get some better ones tonight. I also want to do a write up for people wanting to add some weight to their keyboards.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good news! got the LED's in my poker 2 and it works great!
> 
> bad news...
> 
> The new LED's over power the caps lock led, so I can't really tell when its on.
> At first I replaced the stock LED with a green one, but you couldn't see it at all, and then I replaced it with a white thats in all the others, and its slightly noticeable when its on.
> ( I use caps lock a lot so its kinda important to me )
> 
> quickie photos, been working on it all morning, I'll get some better ones tonight. I also want to do a write up for people wanting to add some weight to their keyboards.


you got LEDs under the CTRL key etc?
I'm thinking of buying caps similar to that, but unsure if the cap will glow in any sort of way with the LED under it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you got LEDs under the CTRL key etc?
> I'm thinking of buying caps similar to that, but unsure if the cap will glow in any sort of way with the LED under it.


Yes, all the keys have LED's that light up except the left windows key ( its a poker 2 programing thing when it lights up )

The key caps are SUPER thick PBT, so I wasn't really expecting light to shine through. The white keys are thick PBT as well, but since they are white, they shine through.

And these LED's are super bright at the keyboards brightest stetting. I don't know of any modifier keycap set that is a RGB backlit set.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yes, all the keys have LED's that light up except the left windows key ( its a poker 2 programing thing when it lights up )
> 
> The key caps are SUPER thick PBT, so I wasn't really expecting light to shine through. The white keys are thick PBT as well, but since they are white, they shine through.
> 
> And these LED's are super bright at the keyboards brightest stetting. I don't know of any modifier keycap set that is a RGB backlit set.


sweet thanks for the reply +rep.
I'm looking at buying this:
http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Probably a small decrease in price if they have any good marketing staff


I saw you post on the GB post for the colour changers - I would give them the buychina link if I were you


----------



## azianai

put my graphite set on my 700R

Damn spacebar on the 700R, gotta keep using the stock one until i find someone to mod the spacebar.


----------



## Paradigm84

The Miami set is on techkeys, awwwwww snap.

Looks like I'm going to be spending a lot on keyboard stuff.


----------



## Jixr

i'm still trying to fight off buying the raindrop set.

I got an raindrop esc in my crap bag and it matches my blue case pretty well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm looking at geek hack...and oh my god do I just want to buy everything.


----------



## nubbinator

Finally did a writeup on Cherry Black MY switches. If you've ever wondered how they work and why they suck, now you can know.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm looking at geek hack...and oh my god do I just want to buy everything.


Do it. Then send anything you end up not using to me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Do it. Then send anything you end up not using to me


hehe


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

FINALLY FOUND A SOLUTION TO MY MODEL M SPACE BAR ISSUE!

The default feet weren't tall enough, wrists rest didn't help and just hurt more, and putting the feet down it slipped around because they don't have any rubbber surface contacts.
so cleaning up today I noticed my extra GOrb


Ohey, slipped it under the keyboard in the groves where the feet are

its perfect.


----------



## Jixr

here are some pics of my pokey-poke.

Tossed on the CM wasd caps and a red one I got in my crap bag.

I really like it.

Makes me more impatient for the backlit QFR's to come out.






I also found a QFR that i'm thinking about buying off my local CL, its $40 and the left win key is broken ( probably just a bad joint, easily fixable ) mx reds


----------



## Paradigm84

The winner for the February '14 KOTM is JayKthnx with his modded Ergodox.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The winner for the February '14 KOTM is JayKthnx with his modded Ergodox.


that looks mental!


----------



## Sniping

I love how customizable the ErgoDox is and what people do with them!

This case looks great


----------



## Paradigm84

The Toxic GB is open, seems like the Brobots will have already been claimed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Toxic GB is open, seems like the Brobots will have already been claimed.


wow just looked - over 1,400 orders within a day or two!
I would just want a brobot personally, nothing else.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow just looked - over 1,400 orders within a day or two!
> I would just want a brobot personally, nothing else.


orders for this GP started at #0872


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Out of interest what's the bro cap craze? I think it is a certain vendor right?


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm going to try to pick up some spray paint this week and I'll try to get some blank black Unicomp keycaps, I can't wait to see how my Model M turns out.


----------



## Jixr

I can't believe anyone would pay more than $5 for a keycap lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest what's the bro cap craze? I think it is a certain vendor right?


Similar to Clacks, but less expensive and cooler in my opinion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I can't believe anyone would pay more than $5 for a keycap lol.


Well you pay for the craftmanship really.
I haven't spent a single penny on my keyboard since I've gotten it, but would love to buy something "different".
I really, really would love a darth vader one - but I would never see myself spending more than $80 (and that's stretching it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Similar to Clacks, but less expensive and cooler in my opinion.


I see!


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd pay £50 for a BroBot if it was in a colour I liked, maybe more if it was a metal one, particularly steel or titanium.


----------



## Travellerr

I understand, but I do not see myself doing it other than maybe for an escape key just to give the bkeyboard a bit of a flair. I mean I love both of my Topre keyboards and they have some pretty nice brobot caps for that I have seen on gh that I happen to think look really good. I know though that my personal taste I could not get more than one for each keyboard and or each key cap set. I think what some people do with them as far as where the placement goes and what color scheme they use with them is really cool


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I understand, but I do not see myself doing it other than maybe for an escape key just to give the bkeyboard a bit of a flair. I mean I love both of my Topre keyboards and they have some pretty nice brobot caps for that I have seen on gh that I happen to think look really good. I know though that my personal taste I could not get more than one for each keyboard and or each key cap set. I think what some people do with them as far as where the placement goes and what color scheme they use with them is really cool


I just looked through about 30pics - they look great, but they aren't actual keyboards - just a plethora of caps lol

If I got a cap myself:
G1-G6 on my G710+ & on the ESC key.
That's it.


----------



## user18

I spent about $200 US on the toxic GB, although some of the keys are going to my dad for his QFR. I also opted in for a chance at the brobots, and would drop the $55 for the pair if I did get them.

My dad found a board in the garage this morning with odd-looking switches. It's from maybe the 60s or 70s, and says alps on the PCB, but the switches don't look like ALPS switches. I pulled caps off the WASD, and looked through a bunch of guides, but can't figure out what they are. As of right now it's just a dumb board and PCB, no controller or logic, but he's going to try and get it working using an arduino as the controller. If he can make it go, I offered to enter it in KOTM on his behalf -- Para, would that be acceptable?

The switches in question (sorry for bad pics):


----------



## HPE1000

I'm no alps expert but those seem to be alps tee mount switches.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The winner for the February '14 KOTM is JayKthnx with his modded Ergodox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow thanks a lot guys! I didn't think I had any chance since the ergodox is so niche. What do I need to do now @Paradigm84?

I checked my pm. Lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The winner for the February '14 KOTM is JayKthnx with his modded Ergodox.


how does one even play games on that...


----------



## HPE1000

Not every mechanical keyboard needs to be used as a gaming keyboard









I'd personally see no problem using just the left side of that for FPS games, not sure if anyone does that, but it seems like it could work.

Also, congrats JayKthnx


----------



## Jixr

Horray! I'm still tempted to buy a dox. I can get one local with clears. Not sure if I wanna spend the price.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not every mechanical keyboard needs to be used as a gaming keyboard


But...

all I do is play video games...well i also video edit and annoy people on forums.

My desk currently. I'm confused and lost :/


----------



## JayKthnx

It's fully programmable, so I can set it up however I want. In that mindset, it will operate very much like a nostromo/g13/orbweaver. I haven't really played any games in weeks though so it's not an issue to use it for its intended purpose of typing. Only catch is it has a bit of a learning curve to type on it compared to a stadard layout.

Also thanks a lot guys!

In other news, I just picked up a year of the dragon. Super excited to get it, especially since I'm a dragon according to the eastern zodiac.


----------



## Seredin

This Filco is taking forever to come from Japan


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> But...
> 
> all I do is play video games...well i also video edit and annoy people on forums.
> 
> My desk currently. I'm confused and lost :/


you dont actually leave the keyboard on there all the time do you


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> you dont actually leave the keyboard on there all the time do you


Thats how im using my PC right now.

Don't want to use the scissors, and I didnt want to use my external monitor just to use my keyboards
So i was like... why not?
rubberfeet keeps it from slipping and the screen bezzel is wide enough that I can set the keyboard up there, and still see the alienware word logo.

and no I did this a few hours ago. I like it for now, and played my best match of battlefield 3 ever like this.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm no alps expert but those seem to be alps tee mount switches.


Thanks for that. They do indeed look like those switches.


----------



## ChronoBodi

4 weeks... and it finally arrived... in a pubes-laden bubble wrap. Eghhh.....



open it up, here's the front:



And the interior:



the keyboard itself:



And the rare clear switch themselves:


This keyboard is definitely quieter than Browns due to the firmer resistance to bottoming out on it, and feels a lot more comfy to me. Just wish they weren't so hard to get in the first place.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> This keyboard is definitely quieter than Browns due to the firmer resistance to bottoming out on it, and feels a lot more comfy to me. Just wish they weren't so hard to get in the first place.


I wish I could justify to myself $150+ for a keyboard. I'd love to get a set of Clears. I'd still o-ring them though


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I wish I could justify to myself $150+ for a keyboard. I'd love to get a set of Clears. I'd still o-ring them though


There is a used white Leopold FC200RE TKL with clears for $115 shipped to Canada on GeekHack. Just check out their FS section since I am unsure if the links are allowed.


__
https://flic.kr/p/kUP95U


Edit: just an FYI it has a non-standard spacebar so if you intend to change the keycaps in the future it will pose a problem.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Thats how im using my PC right now.
> 
> Don't want to use the scissors, and I didnt want to use my external monitor just to use my keyboards
> So i was like... why not?
> rubberfeet keeps it from slipping and the screen bezzel is wide enough that I can set the keyboard up there, and still see the alienware word logo.
> 
> and no I did this a few hours ago. I like it for now, and played my best match of battlefield 3 ever like this.


I don't see any problem with it. I would space the mouse up on something to match for ergonomics though.


----------



## Jack Mac

Has anyone here pulled both keycaps off if a Model M? If so, how do I do it to avoid damaging the keyboard? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Has anyone here pulled both keycaps off if a Model M? If so, how do I do it to avoid damaging the keyboard? Thanks in advance.


Just pull them as you would any keyboard, don't be aggressive with it (just like you shouldn't with any keyboard)

When putting the keycaps back on, tilt the keyboard back until the springs lean back and then put the keycaps back on.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just pull them as you would any keyboard, don't be aggressive with it (just like you shouldn't with any keyboard)
> 
> When putting the keycaps back on, tilt the keyboard back until the springs lean back and then put the keycaps back on.


Thanks, rep.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Welp now I have a mechanical mouse to go along with my mechanical keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Welp now I have a mechanical mouse to go along with my mechanical keyboard


how do you like it? i've been consiering getting one so I don't ahve to take my epic to and from work everyday, but I love the pink rest on the epic, and the new one kinda lacks it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> how do you like it? i've been consiering getting one so I don't ahve to take my epic to and from work everyday, but I love the pink rest on the epic, and the new one kinda lacks it.


I got it specifically for playing FPS games, because the grip is better for "trigger pull" stability and the mech buttons on the side are easier to press. I like the naga epic way better be cause it has the claw grip which is better for MMORPG game play, plus it has more buttons.

The HEX Is perfect for FPS games, and you can change DPI from 100~5600. It has the dual laser sensor that makes it immune to Z-tracking errors and the mouse goes up to 1000hz (1ms) responce time which is excellent. Its a great pick up for an FPS mouse. The MB1 and MB2 are low movement distance making them great for FPS twitch.

Its lighter than the Epic, which is great for FPS. When I was FPSing with my Epic, I'd swap the hand grip and pull out the battery. The HEX just makes it so I don't have to do that anymore.
My only immediate complaints are
1. Slick surface, while a comfy mouse design. hand might get a bit sweaty.
2. No purple LED option









The side buttons are easy to press though, so if you're' used to picking up your naga with the buttons in your grip, that'll press the buttons. The center has a hole for changing spacers out, I have the flush spacer in and i put a training tab from my naga epic on the mouse where the space next to the 1 and 2 buttons are to "train" my hand to use that space when using the mouse.

It's pretty nice right now, OFC I've had naga's for ever and this is just another one that I trust and already know how to use. It's pretty nice.

Dear RAZER,
Making a Naga Epic, with the mechanical side buttons on the naga 2014, and still allow it to have the claw grip.
I'm willing to pay 150$ for it


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Dear RAZER,
> Making a Naga Epic, with the mechanical side buttons on the naga 2014, and still allow it to have the claw grip.
> I'm willing to pay 150$ for it


I'm sure Razer would be more than happy to acknowledge your request, so long as you're willing to purchase the first 100,000 units.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://imgur.com/a




We need more female mechanical keyboard users....


----------



## soloz2

Quick question... I know it wouldn't be good to pull a keycap off at an angle, but how much of an angle do you think would pose a problem? I got a keycap puller with a set of keycaps and one of the wire leads is slightly longer than the other.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Quick question... I know it wouldn't be good to pull a keycap off at an angle, but how much of an angle do you think would pose a problem? I got a keycap puller with a set of keycaps and one of the wire leads is slightly longer than the other.


Just angle your hand so it pulls it off evenly?


----------



## zigziglar

I have been yanking keycaps on and off for ages and I'm not particularly gentle or calculating about it. I'm not saying sprint across a freeway because I've done it and I'm fine, but what I am saying is that you might be worrying a bit too much.







And yeah, just sit the tool in your hand on a compensatory angle if you want to straighten up.

My wife uses a mechanical keyboard, but she's not registered here. Does that count?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


oh I thought you had the new naga.

I need the buttons, I use them all for my design software at work. I can litterally work all day and not have to touch the keyboard. its awesome.


----------



## soloz2

Sounds good. I haven't used the puller yet... Had no need really as I have a few others.

My wife uses a type 2 cover on her surface... It uses scissor switches, but Microsoft calls them Mechanical. LOL


----------



## Dudewitbow

once they get enough demand to start production
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more female mechanical keyboard users....


it's probably a mix between that computer based hobbies is more of a male thing(which many of the people who are interested in computers as a whole are interested in either hardware or software engineering) and what is related to that is the disparity between male/female ratio's in both fields(10:1 in engineering, and like 7:1 in Comsc). With specific enthusiast sectors in PC's(e.g Audio, Peripherals) that gap probably becomes wider.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> oh I thought you had the new naga.
> 
> I need the buttons, I use them all for my design software at work. I can litterally work all day and not have to touch the keyboard. its awesome.


The naga 2014 has a microswitch grid, which should feel better than the standard epic button grid.

if they feel anything like the switches in the HEX, they're pretty nice, but easy to press. the naga epic's switches are harder to press.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> once they get enough demand to start production
> it's probably a mix between that computer based hobbies is more of a male thing(which many of the people who are interested in computers as a whole are interested in either hardware or software engineering) and what is related to that is the disparity between male/female ratio's in both fields(10:1 in engineering, and like 7:1 in Comsc). With specific enthusiast sectors in PC's(e.g Audio, Peripherals) that gap probably becomes wider.


yeah but there needs to be more female PC enthusiasts.
I hang out on a female gamer reddit and most of them are console girls, or if they have a PC they're playing Steam games and LoL or GW2. Next to none are PC enthusiast.

I'm hoping I can get get my girlfriend into the whole PC enthusiast+mechanical keyboard thing, by teaching her how to overclock and build a PC with the parts she's getting this summer.
But she's a cut above the rest of the female gamers out there.
She's smart enough to do research like I do, research months out ahead to make sure she knows what she's getting into.
Smart gal.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got it specifically for playing FPS games, because the grip is better for "trigger pull" stability and the mech buttons on the side are easier to press. I like the naga epic way better be cause it has the claw grip which is better for MMORPG game play, plus it has more buttons.
> 
> The HEX Is perfect for FPS games, and you can change DPI from 100~5600. It has the dual laser sensor that makes it immune to Z-tracking errors and the mouse goes up to 1000hz (1ms) responce time which is excellent. Its a great pick up for an FPS mouse. The MB1 and MB2 are low movement distance making them great for FPS twitch.
> 
> Its lighter than the Epic, which is great for FPS. When I was FPSing with my Epic, I'd swap the hand grip and pull out the battery. The HEX just makes it so I don't have to do that anymore.
> My only immediate complaints are
> 1. Slick surface, while a comfy mouse design. hand might get a bit sweaty.
> 2. No purple LED option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side buttons are easy to press though, so if you're' used to picking up your naga with the buttons in your grip, that'll press the buttons. The center has a hole for changing spacers out, I have the flush spacer in and i put a training tab from my naga epic on the mouse where the space next to the 1 and 2 buttons are to "train" my hand to use that space when using the mouse.
> 
> It's pretty nice right now, OFC I've had naga's for ever and this is just another one that I trust and already know how to use. It's pretty nice.
> 
> Dear RAZER,
> Making a Naga Epic, with the mechanical side buttons on the naga 2014, and still allow it to have the claw grip.
> I'm willing to pay 150$ for it





Spoiler: Warning: off topic



two things;
none of this post has anything to do with keyboards
the switches they're using for the side buttons are too large to stack into a naga button layout. as far as the casing goes, they should be able to put that together, but there may not be a market for it.

we've obviously had a lot of attention from moderator staff about off-topic talk in the thread lately. perhaps you should use better discretion, at least for the time being.



group buy on gh for the macross keyset was successful. totally stoked to get them, especially since the full base set was only $42. quite the steal imo.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> group buy on gh for the macross keyset was successful. totally stoked to get them, especially since the full base set was only $42. quite the steal imo.


$42 for a base set? Does that cover a full TKL board?

E: Oh yes it does. Would have been interesting, $42 would maybe have been cheap enough to convince me to try DSA profile.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> My wife uses a type 2 cover on her surface... It uses scissor switches, but Microsoft calls them Mechanical. LOL


meanwhile, on my ipad....


( got a poker2 for it now )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: off topic
> 
> 
> 
> two things;
> none of this post has anything to do with keyboards
> the switches they're using for the side buttons are too large to stack into a naga button layout. as far as the casing goes, they should be able to put that together, but there may not be a market for it.
> 
> we've obviously had a lot of attention from moderator staff about off-topic talk in the thread lately. perhaps you should use better discretion, at least for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> group buy on gh for the macross keyset was successful. totally stoked to get them, especially since the full base set was only $42. quite the steal imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meanwhile, on my ipad....
> 
> 
> ( got a poker2 for it now )


that's so cool.

Can you do that with android?


----------



## zigziglar

So does any usb keyboard just plug and play with iPad if you get that usb adapter?!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that's so cool.
> 
> Can you do that with android?


I believe so. A friend of mine had an adapter because he actually wrote code on his tablet.
Only makes sense its easier with a keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Can you do that with android?


Yes, there is a similar adapter you can use. ( google 'android OTG cable' ) I've not tested it personally, but have read several things online saying you can do it.

As far as a surface or any tablet with a USB hub, I've no idea. I've only personally tested on ipads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> So does any usb keyboard just plug and play with iPad if you get that usb adapter?!


Any* keyboard can be used

*some keyboards work plug in play, like my QFR and QF-XT, ( a pop up will say the device is not supported, but just tap 'okay' and it works )
some keyboards that are more power hungry like my poker 2 (typically ones with backlighting or on-board programming ) wont work without first plugging it into a usb hub ( its an ipad power output thing )
daisy chaining it through a usb hub then it works fine. ( the ipad will say 'this device requires too much power' and thats how you know if you need to use a USB hub )
( confirmed with ipad air and ipad mini )

Not all buttons work, example, page up, home, F-keys, etc.

I have plans to basically hide the hub in my poker 2 case, so it will be plug and play into anything, but i need a very fine point soldering tip to do it, as the traces I need to solder are very very small.



I use this set up quite a bit when I'm hanging out on my balcony or traveling and writing updates for my website. Works out very well, and I've not noticed a significant power drain from the ipad while using it.

You can also plug in USB flash drives to import music/movies/etc. So really all anyone needs is a 16gig ipad and a flash drive ( though copying can take awhile )

This creek is right down the road from my office building, I'll often hang out here on my lunch breaks and write. pretty relaxing.


----------



## JayKthnx

Indeed it does. I typed this out using my qfr plugged into my nexus 7 via USB otg. Potato photo taken with my phone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I can just imagine like someone goes into a starbucks, and sits down with their phone and pulls out a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## zigziglar

Awesome. I didn't know this! I have a basic Cherry (blues) board with no backlighting that should plug and play then. Can you plug a mouse in?!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Awesome. I didn't know this! I have a basic Cherry (blues) board with no backlighting that should plug and play then. Can you plug a mouse in?!


there was a post on the razer facebook where someone was using the ouroboros with their samsung phone.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Awesome. I didn't know this! I have a basic Cherry (blues) board with no backlighting that should plug and play then. Can you plug a mouse in?!


At some point aren't you better off getting a windows tablet or laptop?







.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I can just imagine like someone goes into a starbucks, and sits down with their phone and pulls out a mechanical keyboard.


Yea I remember the first time I saw this, siting after school in tech club and some kid was typing things out on a tablet. The coolest thing ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Awesome. I didn't know this! I have a basic Cherry (blues) board with no backlighting that should plug and play then. Can you plug a mouse in?!


I cant say I've seen this. Would be cool though.

A little more on topic.. I was thinking about modding my K60 in some fashion. Current idea is to add LEDs under the WASD and 1-6 keys and power them from the USB pass through cable and set them to turn on when the windows lock key is on. Dont know if there's space under the place to run wires though.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I can just imagine like someone goes into a starbucks, and sits down with their phone and pulls out a mechanical keyboard.


Bow down to your king

( note the keyboard wont work on iphones unless you're jailbroken )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Awesome. I didn't know this! I have a basic Cherry (blues) board with no backlighting that should plug and play then. Can you plug a mouse in?!


to an ipad. No. Ipads don't support any type of mouse/pen input device. ( iOS isn't built around it )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> At some point aren't you better off getting a windows tablet or laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh.. to me? Not really.
Basically I have a 5ghz beast at home, and an ipad does 99% of the things I would use a laptop for. I also am very heavily into the apple garden, so take a pic on my phone and it automatically pops up on my ipad and home computer is sweet. I'm also a photographer, and occasionally use it on shoots to show clients the shots. Almost everyone knows how to use an ipad, and with its high rez screen it makes it much easier to view photos than it would be on a similarly priced laptop. ( and it gives me an excuse to sink about $200 into a poker 2 )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I was thinking about modding my K60 in some fashion. Current idea is to add LEDs under the WASD and 1-6 keys and power them from the USB pass through cable and set them to turn on when the windows lock key is on. Dont know if there's space under the place to run wires though.


its very possible, if you wire them to the windows lock light, then it would just be a matter of fitting the wires between the case/plate and the PCB. ( obviously the led's would only work when your caps lock is on, and each led you add would cut the brightness down.

I attempted a similar mod to one of my keyboards awhile back, but ended up abandoning the idea.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Bow down to your king
> 
> ( note the keyboard wont work on iphones unless you're jailbroken )
> to an ipad. No. Ipads don't support any type of mouse/pen input device. ( iOS isn't built around it )
> Eh.. to me? Not really.
> Basically I have a 5ghz beast at home, and an ipad does 99% of the things I would use a laptop for. I also am very heavily into the apple garden, so take a pic on my phone and it automatically pops up on my ipad and home computer is sweet. I'm also a photographer, and occasionally use it on shoots to show clients the shots. Almost everyone knows how to use an ipad, and with its high rez screen it makes it much easier to view photos than it would be on a similarly priced laptop. ( and it gives me an excuse to sink about $200 into a poker 2 )


Lol wth?


----------



## zigziglar

Schweet. My wife already owns an ipad. It's no biggy I can't use a mouse, but it would've been pretty cool. I use my PC 99% of the time. But for those times I'm chilling out somewhere other than at the pc, like in the sun outside or in bed etc.. having a keyboard I can actually type on without wanting to mutilate myself in frustration ... perfect.


----------



## Jixr

the hipster god ( that you probably don't worship ) a typewriter at a starbucks.

tick-tick-tick-CHING!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Schweet. My wife already owns an ipad. It's no biggy I can't use a mouse, but it would've been pretty cool. I use my PC 99% of the time. But for those times I'm chilling out somewhere other than at the pc, like in the sun outside or in bed etc.. having a keyboard I can actually type on without wanting to mutilate myself in frustration ... perfect.


Yup, its pretty great for that type of stuff.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Where can you get one of those?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> A little more on topic.. I was thinking about modding my K60 in some fashion. Current idea is to add LEDs under the WASD and 1-6 keys and power them from the USB pass through cable and set them to turn on when the windows lock key is on. Dont know if there's space under the place to run wires though.


splice off two wires from the pwr and gnd leads in teh usb connector and run them through a switch for lighting control. if you want the led's on all the time, negate the switch. iirc usb 2.0 has a power output of 500mA @ 5v so you should be able to run any 5v t-1 3mm led. also, you'll want to throw in a 1/4w 100 ohm resistor for each led to limit peak current and help keep them from burning out.



R1-R4 1/4w 100 ohm
L1-L4 5v 3mm t-1 led


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Where can you get one of those?


USB Typewriters


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

lol I meant the adapter


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its very possible, if you wire them to the windows lock light, then it would just be a matter of fitting the wires between the case/plate and the PCB. ( obviously the led's would only work when your caps lock is on, and each led you add would cut the brightness down.
> 
> I attempted a similar mod to one of my keyboards awhile back, but ended up abandoning the idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> splice off two wires from the pwr and gnd leads in teh usb connector and run them through a switch for lighting control. if you want the led's on all the time, negate the switch. iirc usb 2.0 has a power output of 500mA @ 5v so you should be able to run any 5v t-1 3mm led. also, you'll want to throw in a 1/4w 100 ohm resistor for each led to limit peak current and help keep them from burning out.
> 
> 
> 
> R1-R4 1/4w 100 ohm
> L1-L4 5v 3mm t-1 led


I got to the Wiring part and I also had the resistance calculated. I was thinking about using an NPN transistor to switch the on and off from the windows lock key(it has a blue LED in it that turns on when active) I've used transistors before and in my mind this should work. The issue I'm having is the plate and the space under it. As well as removing the plate. Am I gonna have to desolder all switches to remove it or not?
It's only a K60 keyboard that I picked up for 50 bucks refurbed, So I can take a loss if I mess up. Which I doubt I will.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Bow down to your king


I hope he was typing like this:


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> lol I meant the adapter


amazon i'm sure for the android ones ( shouldn't be more than a few bucks )

and the ipad camera connection kit ( make sure its the USB one ) is $30
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I hope he was typing like this:


Too funny.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> USB Typewriters


...
That...

wat

all of my wat


----------



## JayKthnx

I would honestly use a scr instead of a transistor since you're not trying to amplify anything. this way, you would be able to turn on the leds with the winlock's led without amping anything up and possibly burning out your wasd cluster. as far as spacing, you could try using breadboard and smd coated in liquid electrical tape to save on space. I've never dug around in a k60, so I'm not sure about how much space is behind the plate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Yall need to stop linking things I want, dang it. I don't have the money for it


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I would honestly use a scr instead of a transistor since you're not trying to amplify anything. this way, you would be able to turn on the leds with the winlock's led without amping anything up and possibly burning out your wasd cluster. as far as spacing, you could try using breadboard and smd coated in liquid electrical tape to save on space. I've never dug around in a k60, so I'm not sure about how much space is behind the plate.


I have no experience with SCRs. Any links to tuts or something good to read on them?
I think my best bet to know if this mod is a go or not is to take apart the board and see how things will be laid out. Hopefully I'll have space to work with.
Another crazy idea I had was to buy a blue switch (or some other MX switch) and take the stems to make a mold and cast as many as I would want to replace stems and keep my red switch light weight. I'm not exactly going into this alone. I'm still in high school (senior year) and we have a "tech club" at school where we do some techy things together. We got a nice budget to work with, own a 3D printer and a lot of other gadgets. I just need to see how well this would workout. Perhaps I could pitch it to them. Get some help on this.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Now I have so much I want to get, adapters, typewriters, typewriter adapters.... Actually doe, Ergodox seems pretty awesome to me. Mechanical keyboards are really just an endless money pit, this thread lives up to its name.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Now I have so much I want to get, adapters, typewriters, typewriter adapters.... Actually doe, Ergodox seems pretty awesome to me. Mechanical keyboards are really just an endless money pit, this thread lives up to its name.


I haven't spent a cent on keyboards in about 3 years. Just fine one you really like and it doesn't have to be an endless money pit







.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Now I have so much I want to get, adapters, typewriters, typewriter adapters.... Actually doe, Ergodox seems pretty awesome to me. Mechanical keyboards are really just an endless money pit, this thread lives up to its name.


I know right?

Now I want a Razer blackwidow with razer orange switches to test out


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yall need to stop linking things I want, dang it. I don't have the money for it


steady jobs help with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I have no experience with SCRs. Any links to tuts or something good to read on them?
> I think my best bet to know if this mod is a go or not is to take apart the board and see how things will be laid out. Hopefully I'll have space to work with.
> Another crazy idea I had was to buy a blue switch (or some other MX switch) and take the stems to make a mold and cast as many as I would want to replace stems and keep my red switch light weight. I'm not exactly going into this alone. I'm still in high school (senior year) and we have a "tech club" at school where we do some techy things together. We got a nice budget to work with, own a 3D printer and a lot of other gadgets. I just need to see how well this would workout. Perhaps I could pitch it to them. Get some help on this.


I can't honestly think of any off the top of my head. I learned about them as a part of training for my job. Make magazine makes a series of publication on electronics, my favorite of which is the Make Encyclopedia of Electronic Components. You could take a look at that.


----------



## zigziglar

Steady job is a great solution ... until you get married and have kids.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Steady job is a great solution ... until you get married and have kids.


This is my problem now... kids getting in the way of my hobby... Lol!


----------



## zigziglar

Yeah somehow a new car seat is more important than a 4th keyboard


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> steady jobs help with that.


Wish I could get one...


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> a new car seat


Wish I could get one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xaero252

Edit: Disregard this; pointless memoirs of a lost soul.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that's so cool.
> 
> Can you do that with android?


Wow ... no offence but how long have you been stuck in a cave?
I found out about using OTG with flash drives and keyboards right from the day I used a HTC sensation (moved on to a butterfly s but it still stands)

I used to carry around my reds to connect to my phone just for giggles


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that's so cool.
> 
> Can you do that with android?


Wow ... are you stuck in a cave? I found out about OTG right from the first day I owned a HTC Sensation







(Moved on to Butterfly S now but it still stands)
Sometimes i carry along my reds and hook it up to my phone just for giggles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I would honestly use a scr instead of a transistor since you're not trying to amplify anything. this way, you would be able to turn on the leds with the winlock's led without amping anything up and possibly burning out your wasd cluster. as far as spacing, you could try using breadboard and smd coated in liquid electrical tape to save on space. I've never dug around in a k60, so I'm not sure about how much space is behind the plate.


Just use a resistor to the base of the transistor.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wow ... no offence how long have you been stuck in a cave?
> I found out about using OTG with flash drives and keyboards right from the day I used a HTC sensation (moved on to a butterfly s but it still stands)
> 
> I used to carry around my reds to connect to my phone just for giggles


Apparently not as long as me lol.

Seriously though, some devices even support power supply through the USB on the bottom. Also, a lot of Android tablets (unfortunately not enough) have USB Type A ports right on them.

Though I'm going to side with things being better if there was a moderately powerful x86 Windows based tablet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wow ... are you stuck in a cave? I found out about OTG right from the first day I owned a HTC Sensation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Moved on to Butterfly S now but it still stands)
> Sometimes i carry along my reds and hook it up to my phone just for giggles.
> Just use a resistor to the base of the transistor.


I have no reason, or interest in cellphone technology. I wanted a Nokia 1020 for the windowsphone+camera but I got turned down for getting one so I just don't care.

I'm a PC enthusiast, and I hate cellphones, I know very little about them.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Steady job is a great solution ... until you get married and have kids.


butbut, retirement savings


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> We need more female mechanical keyboard users....


My mum would be on black switches, but she didn't like the feel of the black, nor brown switches. She prefers a £20 membrane keyboard cuz it's soft


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My mum would be on black switches, but she didn't like the feel of the black, nor brown switches. She prefers a £20 membrane keyboard cuz it's soft


Hey more for you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Hey more for you!


actually, I'll be giving the mx black to my lil cousin in the USA









Ive already given him:
http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-apex-gaming-keyboard

and now im giving him this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perixx-PX-5000-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B00BM7OG6E


----------



## Zhood

So kind of off the subject, but I was interested in getting a typewriter for old time sakes. What would be a good one to get?


----------



## drufause

An underwood would be the classical manual typewriter


----------



## rovopio

using filco ninja blue switch

thinking about gettign ducky shine 3 just for feel like typing like the matrix. lol


----------



## Jayjr1105

So these Tt poseidon's that look like ducky's, whats their OEM?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So these Tt poseidon's that look like ducky's, whats their OEM?


1 warning ... They AREN'T REAL CHERRY MXs. At least the "cheap" ones.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Just convinced my wife to get me another keyboard for my birthday!









Seriously thinking about a KBT Pure Pro with Blacks! Now I just have to wait until July. I wonder how many times I will change my mind between now and when she needs to actually place an order lol.


----------



## Jixr

get a poker 2 and add the LED's yourself, its plate mounted and uses standard sized keycaps.


----------



## Jack Mac

Bought some nice matte black spray paint, going to spray my Model M's casing soon. I'll upload pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Bought some nice matte black spray paint, going to spray my Model M's casing soon. I'll upload pics if anyone's interested.


remember, prepwork and patience is key.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> get a poker 2 and add the LED's yourself, its plate mounted and uses standard sized keycaps.


Would you have to get the one with LED's, to change the LED's or could you get the one that comes with PBT keycaps? I actually haven't been able to find that one anywhere besides Ebay.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Would you have to get the one with LED's, to change the LED's or could you get the one that comes with PBT keycaps? I actually haven't been able to find that one anywhere besides Ebay.


They share the same PCB, poker 2 without leds has led holes and resistors and all that good stuff on it, and all you need to do is add in the LEDS.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They share the same PCB, poker 2 without leds has led holes and resistors and all that good stuff on it, and all you need to do is add in the LEDS.


Oh nice, also I am currently in the process of getting a metal case machined out by a friend, and getting some custom keycaps getting 3d printed, oh it's great having friends.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> remember, prepwork and patience is key.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was under the impression that the model m casing can simply be sprayed w/o doing anything special. Anyway, here's what I'll be using:


----------



## THEStorm

Just picked up my new CM Rapid Fire Stealth (Red switches) yesterday and so far I am very much enjoying it! Coming from a Razer Blackwiddow (which i brought to work to drive everyone nuts!) the build quality of the board seems to be better. I can certainly understand now when people talk about the red switches needing to get used for typing, I am constantly making mistakes compared to with my blues but they reds are far better for gaming.

One problem though is that the board show up with two J keys and no F key. I have contacted CM support, hopefully they can just send me off a new F key.

Other than that I am enjoying the board and very much enjoy the TKL!


----------



## zigziglar

Are there any slimline mech boards (like filco or ducky no nonsense shape) with one column of G keys to the left? The more compact the better, but must have F keys.


----------



## JayKthnx

crap bag arrived today.


Spoiler: Warning: tl:dr





that is a _lot_ of caps to sort through. hopefully I got something good.



about 20 minutes of digging and exploring later, I got it mostly sorted out.



these are most of the novelty caps I found. nothing really spectacular, but I am pretty fond of the gh60 nostalgia "T" insert that never found a home inside a second shot.



random calm depths tab. nothing else noteworthy imo.



breaking bad "ba" key. too bad I didn't get the "br" to go with.



a pile of gh60 nostalgia keys. pretty happy I got an extra gh60 backspace and two gh keys. also got a partial shot alt key.



not that many novelty caps, but then again it was sold as a crap bag. overall, not my worst purchase ever, but definitely wish I didn't get so many of the 2x2 keys and those heavy little chiclet cherry ml caps. the piles of BoW/WoB/grey/beige keys was mostly expected though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> crap bag arrived today.
> 
> not that many novelty caps, but then again it was sold as a crap bag. overall, not my worst purchase ever, but definitely wish I didn't get so many of the 2x2 keys and those heavy little chiclet caps. the piles of BoW/WoB/grey/beige keys was mostly expected though.


I would so totally steal some off you


----------



## JayKthnx

let me know what you're interested in and we may be able to work something out. probably just ask for shipping depending on the number of caps.


----------



## nubbinator

That alt cap is pretty awesome. And you got some unique heart caps too.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> crap bag arrived today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: tl:dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a _lot_ of caps to sort through. hopefully I got something good.
> 
> 
> 
> about 20 minutes of digging and exploring later, I got it mostly sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> these are most of the novelty caps I found. nothing really spectacular, but I am pretty fond of the gh60 nostalgia "T" insert that never found a home inside a second shot.
> 
> 
> 
> random calm depths tab. nothing else noteworthy imo.
> 
> 
> 
> breaking bad "ba" key. too bad I didn't get the "br" to go with.
> 
> 
> 
> a pile of gh60 nostalgia keys. pretty happy I got an extra gh60 backspace and two gh keys. also got a partial shot alt key.
> 
> 
> 
> not that many novelty caps, but then again it was sold as a crap bag. overall, not my worst purchase ever, but definitely wish I didn't get so many of the 2x2 keys and those heavy little chiclet cherry ml caps. the piles of BoW/WoB/grey/beige keys was mostly expected though.


I'll take a few off your hands as well. I want to have some crap keycaps to pull stems off for another project I have in mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

noobs in the titanfall thread saw my keyboard and told me to get a new one.









Little do they know i use the mechanical keyboard masterswitch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> let me know what you're interested in and we may be able to work something out. probably just ask for shipping depending on the number of caps.


Thanks! I'll PM you







!


----------



## JayKthnx

tried out some alienware scissors the other day. I'll stick to my cherry mx. definitely not my cup of tea.

soloz and dubbed, ygpm.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> tried out some alienware scissors the other day. I'll stick to my cherry mx. definitely not my cup of tea.
> 
> soloz and dubbed, ygpm.


Which one, by that which laptop did you test out/keyboard? they variated abit between laptop generations. the M117X scissors were terrible. the M17X R3/R4 scissors are excellent. the generic alienware scissorswitch keyboard doesnt have the alienware scissors under the caps, it has generic dell ones.


----------



## JayKthnx

no clue. all I saw was an alienware logo and obnoxious rainbow backlighting. call me unrefined, but they didn't feel that different from my g73 scissors. inb4 they were m117x etc.

my yotd deck shipped today. much excite. now I need to go to tachikawa and pick up a filco tenkey pad to go with it. pretty sure it will be my new daily driver for a while.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> no clue. all I saw was an alienware logo and obnoxious rainbow backlighting. call me unrefined, but they didn't feel that different from my g73 scissors. inb4 they were m117x etc.
> 
> my yotd deck shipped today. much excite. now I need to go to tachikawa and pick up a filco tenkey pad to go with it. pretty sure it will be my new daily driver for a while.


well XM blues>any scissorswitch anyday silly. Im just saying they're some of the best scissors out there. well i have try out the scissors in the deathstalker first before saying much.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIFlexxy*
> 
> Dude get a new keyboard please!


lol


----------



## JayKthnx

gotta love that bezel in the middle.

did you tell them that is a new keyboard at least?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> gotta love that bezel in the middle.
> 
> did you tell them that is a new keyboard at least?


I'd be more bothered by the misalignment.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I'd be more bothered by the misalignment.


It's not staying like that for long. I'm just messing around with it.
I just ordered an IPS monitor, once i get it, back to my original single monitor set up.

As for how it works and stuff, it's weird at first, but once you get used to it, the bezel isn't an issue.


----------



## Jixr

massdrop has a keyboard i've never seen before, monoprice macro mech board. TKL, looks super thin, macro keys and a volume wheel, led's, and an alluminum top. i'm kinda interested in it.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> massdrop has a keyboard i've never seen before, monoprice macro mech board. TKL, looks super thin, macro keys and a volume wheel, led's, and an alluminum top. i'm kinda interested in it.


There was a guy in this thread looking for something like that, I think he wanted macro keys and a slim not stupid looking design. It looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't understand the spacing between F8 and F9.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't understand the spacing between F8 and F9.


yeah, thats odd.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> lol


Thanks for sharing that, too funny. Funniest post I've seen in awhile.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> massdrop has a keyboard i've never seen before, monoprice macro mech board. TKL, looks super thin, macro keys and a volume wheel, led's, and an alluminum top. i'm kinda interested in it.


Whoa the placement on those Fkeys.
That's fairly close to the MMORPG placement I was talking about, I'm interested. MX Blues?
Any other Mx Blue keyboards with Fkey placement like that?

Links please.

Having a bit of a sickday. stayed up 24+hours slept for an hour and woke back up. then my girlfriend dropped a bomb on me, I feel really sick now.


http://imgur.com/0Rdx4




can't be bothered to use the built in keyboard.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Whoa the placement on those Fkeys.
> That's fairly close to the MMORPG placement I was talking about, I'm interested. MX Blues?
> Any other Mx Blue keyboards with Fkey placement like that?
> 
> Links please.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-gaming-keyboard

Only looks like reds. Also does anyone know when the next mass drop for the ergodox will be?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Links please.
> .


only in reds, but easily moddable i'm sure

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-gaming-keyboard
> 
> Only looks like reds. Also does anyone know when the next mass drop for the ergodox will be?


damnit
stupid mx reds, gimmie blues and it'd be buying it. That's MMORPG oriented, do want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> only in reds, but easily moddable i'm sure
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2


I have no money, means, or muscular control to mod things.


----------



## Zhood

New Ducky Shine 3, White LEDs w/ green MX switches. Haven't had any complaints yet. Just played a 5 minute warm-up in LoL to see how I liked it. I love how you actually need to give it some little extra effort to press them, that way accidental keystrokes are not registered.

Will have to wait until I get my wife's camera to take a better picture.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Having a bit of a sickday. stayed up 24+hours slept for an hour and woke back up. then my girlfriend dropped a bomb on me, I feel really sick now.


That's too bad, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wish there was a company that'd make a 60% or small form factor keyboard(MX Blues) with the Fkeys populated into the standard area, like they do on laptop keyboards.
would be awesome for MMORPG gaming if a company would do something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> That's too bad, I hope you feel better soon.


Ty ^.^


----------



## Jixr

I really like it for how thin it looks to be, there is no reason most of the mechs on the market need to be as tall as they are. No need for wrist rest or anything like that. ( not that I use em )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wish there was a company that'd make a 60% or small form factor keyboard(MX Blues) with the Fkeys populated into the standard area, like they do on laptop keyboards.
> would be awesome for MMORPG gaming if a company would do something like that.


http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2

Alternatively, a member in here was offering to do switch swaps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2
> 
> Alternatively, a member in here was offering to do switch swaps.


_OH MY GOD..._

Well I was thinking bout getting the new razer orange switch keyboard, I guess that's a "nope" now. plus with a name like rabbit...

How fitting right?


----------



## Zhood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2
> 
> Alternatively, a member in here was offering to do switch swaps.


That seems perfect for a TKL mechanical keyboard. Why don't more people know about this.


----------



## zigziglar

The Rabbit looks great! I've always thought the Poker 2 was incomplete without F keys. Personally I'd add a row of macro keys to the left and cater for a larger group of gamers.

Damn living in Australia >< I want one


----------



## gr3nd3l

I may be sending an email very soon to find out about pre-ordering.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

80$ razer orange


125$ MX blues


wat do?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> The Rabbit looks great! I've always thought the Poker 2 was incomplete without F keys. Personally I'd add a row of macro keys to the left and cater for a larger group of gamers.
> 
> Damn living in Australia >< I want one


Yeah you were the one looking for macro keys and stuff

Well also on the subject of the poker 2, you can press Fn and get this layout 

Also for F keys, this

http://www.banggood.com/KEYCOOL-84-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Black-Switch-p-81221.html


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 80$ razer orange
> wat do?


Blues


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> That seems perfect for a TKL mechanical keyboard. Why don't more people know about this.


The original RACE wasn't the easiest to find, as with many KBT boards, I think their old site even got taken down.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Blues


Been wanting to try (razer orange)mx browns for a while now.

but yeah mx blues are tried and true for me.

the Razer is cheaper though more feesable, but the rabbit is....waaaaaaannt plssssss

however
WTB> Duckyshine with Buckling spring keyswitches please....


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2
> 
> Alternatively, a member in here was offering to do switch swaps.
> 
> 
> 
> _OH MY GOD..._
> 
> Well I was thinking bout getting the new razer orange switch keyboard, I guess that's a "nope" now. plus with a name like rabbit...
> 
> How fitting right?
Click to expand...

There is also the Keycool 84, available with MX Blues. Similar sort of size with an F-row etc. Don't know about the quality diff between KBT and Keycool though, price is pretty far apart, $125 vs. $76.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-sw/key-cool-84-gaming-cherry-mx-s/lid=36275370

I like my Keycool 84 very much, compact size but still being able to have most keys I want and use often.


----------



## zigziglar

Are you in Aus? I'd be interested in a group buy if there was enough interest to bring shipping down


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> There is also the Keycool 84, available with MX Blues. Similar sort of size with an F-row etc. Don't know about the quality diff between KBT and Keycool though, price is pretty far apart, $125 vs. $76.
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-sw/key-cool-84-gaming-cherry-mx-s/lid=36275370
> 
> I like my Keycool 84 very much, compact size but still being able to have most keys I want and use often.


I hate love you guys


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Are you in Aus? I'd be interested in a group buy if there was enough interest to bring shipping down


The site I linked to has free shipping to Australia and it costs 80 Australian Dollars, which isn't too bad.

http://www.banggood.com/KEYCOOL-84-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Black-Switch-p-81221.html?currency=AUD


----------



## zigziglar

I am indeed that dude. I don't even want the macro key row to be able to program macros, but rather just bind single commands to them to add more keyboard control to games.

The Keycool 84 looks alright, but I like the way the Rabbit has the larger ESC key, causing the F key row to start slightly to the right, which is more in line with a typical layout that I'm used to. The poker does have that alternate layout, but it's not very useful when you use the F keys as extra keys in games (like SC2) and can't really reach Fn + F1 in a fast, accurate way etc


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I hate love you guys


I know what you mean, if I keep reading all these posts about keyboards, I won't have money to eat. Although the latest thing I did only cost me time not money.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I know what you mean, if I keep reading all these posts about keyboards, I won't have money to eat. Although the latest thing I did only cost me time not money.


I need to stay away from the mechanical keyboard stuff for a while. I got my springs and blues boards, and i just got a naga hex and an IPS monitor. I need to pay for a full year sub of WildStar, too.

I need to get away from the idea of buying more mechanical keyboards for a while.
Razer releasing their own switches, doesn't help, damnit people stop making crap i want to buy but cant afford.

Can't wait till my SSI goes through, I'll be able to buy a new mechanical keyboard every month if I wanted.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Been wanting to try (razer orange)mx browns for a while now.
> 
> but yeah mx blues are tried and true for me.
> 
> the Razer is cheaper though more feesable, but the rabbit is....waaaaaaannt plssssss
> 
> however
> WTB> Duckyshine with Buckling spring keyswitches please....


Don't know why you would waste your money on either tbh:
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Keyboard-Tactile-High-Speed/dp/B009C98NPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394667235&sr=8-1&keywords=G710%2B

MX brown + reliable + illuminated + programmable keys + media keys + 3 profiles.
I've been using my G710+ for a year - love every single minute of it, and I paid £150 - almost double of what's listed on that amazon page.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't know why you would waste your money on either tbh:
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Keyboard-Tactile-High-Speed/dp/B009C98NPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394667235&sr=8-1&keywords=G710%2B
> 
> MX brown + reliable + illuminated + programmable keys + media keys + 3 profiles.
> I've been using my G710+ for a year - love every single minute of it, and I paid £150 - almost double of what's listed on that amazon page.


1. logitech(not a fan)
2. both keyboards im looking at are TKL or compact, that board is big. I already have my shine and model m, i wanna try something smaller.
3. I'm a razer fan(inb4hatetrain)
4. a more MMORPG specific design, the g710 doesnt have what i'm looking for at all
5. 130$... razer orange tkl 80$, meanwhile the rabbit is 125$ but features a what im looking for(refer to #4)
6. I want to try razer orange, or have mx blues, I don't really wanna go for an mx brown because I wanna try the razer stuff.(refer to 3)
7. Stopped caring about illumination when i got my model M

tldr no thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 1. logitech(not a fan)
> 2. both keyboards im looking at are TKL or compact, that board is big. I already have my shine and model m, i wanna try something smaller.
> 3. I'm a razer fan(inb4hatetrain)
> 4. a more MMORPG specific design, the g710 doesnt have what i'm looking for at all
> 5. 130$... razer orange tkl 80$, meanwhile the rabbit is 125$ but features a what im looking for(refer to #4)
> 6. I want to try razer orange, or have mx blues, I don't really wanna go for an mx brown because I wanna try the razer stuff.(refer to 3)
> 7. Stopped caring about illumination when i got my model M
> 
> tldr no thanks.


well then, what's the point in asking, when you know the answer already - buy the razer. Razer fan.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 1. logitech(not a fan)
> 2. both keyboards im looking at are TKL or compact, that board is big. I already have my shine and model m, i wanna try something smaller.
> 3. I'm a razer fan(inb4hatetrain)
> 4. a more MMORPG specific design, the g710 doesnt have what i'm looking for at all
> 5. 130$... razer orange tkl 80$, meanwhile the rabbit is 125$ but features a what im looking for(refer to #4)
> 6. I want to try razer orange, or have mx blues, I don't really wanna go for an mx brown because I wanna try the razer stuff.(refer to 3)
> 7. Stopped caring about illumination when i got my model M
> 
> tldr no thanks.


Do I also recall you not being a fan of macros on the board as well, preferring them on the mouse instead?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do I also recall you not being a fan of macros on the board as well, preferring them on the mouse instead?


Macro keys aren't needed imo yes, and no I use "Naga movement" where i use positional movement key binds with my MMORPG mouse.
I've never used macros.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well then, what's the point in asking, when you know the answer already - buy the razer. Razer fan.


The Rabbit is pulling more weight, it has a more MMORPG friendly layout.

the keycool one that was linked to me also is looking pretty nice.

The thing about the razer TKL w/ orange switches is that I really wanna try the oranges and its 80$


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Macro keys aren't needed imo yes, and no I use "Naga movement" where i use positional movement key binds with my MMORPG mouse.
> I've never used macros.
> The Rabbit is pulling more weight, it has a more MMORPG friendly layout.
> 
> the keycool one that was linked to me also is looking pretty nice.
> 
> The thing about the razer TKL w/ orange switches is that I really wanna try the oranges and its 80$


Can you explain your definition of an "MMORPG" layout is?
I played a HECK load of Runescape for a good majority of my life - I don't see how either the Razer OR the Rabbit one would be useful AT ALL for MMORPGs - they're as barebone as it is.
As linked, again the Logitech would server more useful with the G1-G6 keys - not suggesting you get it (as I couldn't careless what you go for in all honesty).

Want a REAL MMORPG keyboard:
http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-apex-gaming-keyboard
That keyboard is a PROPER MMORPG keyboard. It isn't mechanical, but if "MMORPG" is going to be one of the "excuses" then sure as hell those two keyboard previously linked have no dedicated MMORPG functionalities. Sure you can re-program and macro dedicated keys, if that'as your idea of an MMORPG "friendly" keyboard - then you could buy any keyboard.

In that respect, here's another keyboard - again not TKL (I don't know why you would want to limit your options, at the same price): *black switch* -> preferred for MMORPG games
http://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PX-5000-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B00BM7OG6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394669641&sr=8-1&keywords=perixx+px5000


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can you explain your definition of an "MMORPG" layout is?
> I played a HECK load of Runescape for a good majority of my life - I don't see how either the Razer OR the Rabbit one would be useful AT ALL for MMORPGs - they're as barebone as it is.
> As linked, again the Logitech would server more useful with the G1-G6 keys - not suggesting you get it (as I couldn't careless what you go for in all honesty).
> 
> Want a REAL MMORPG keyboard:
> http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-apex-gaming-keyboard
> That keyboard is a PROPER MMORPG keyboard. It isn't mechanical, but if "MMORPG" is going to be one of the "excuses" then sure as hell those two keyboard previously linked have no dedicated MMORPG functionalities. Sure you can re-program and macro dedicated keys, if that'as your idea of an MMORPG "friendly" keyboard - then you could buy any keyboard.
> 
> Here's another keyboard - again not TKL (I don't know why you would want to limit your options, at the same price): *black switch* -> preferred for MMORPG games
> http://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PX-5000-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B00BM7OG6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394669641&sr=8-1&keywords=perixx+px5000


lol runescape..really?
I'm an 11 year MMORPG veteran with years of hardcore level play and multiple world firsts in the korean import market. I play a significant amount of MMORPGs with entry into over 150s games(korean and western).

and

http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100

read


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> lol runescape..really?
> I'm an 11 year MMORPG veteran with years of hardcore level play and multiple world firsts in the korean import market. I play a significant amount of MMORPGs with entry into over 150s games(korean and western).
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100
> 
> read


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*


Hey I was a bad ass.









Playing at a hard core level gets you achivements like this: 




the point is that I've lived over a decade of my life around these games, I know quite well what an MMORPG player would need or like in a keyboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> lol runescape..really?
> I'm an 11 year MMORPG veteran with years of hardcore level play and multiple world firsts in the korean import market. I play a significant amount of MMORPGs with entry into over 150s games(korean and western).
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100
> 
> read


How did you gain 1 year experience from 5 days ago, till that thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*


My exact reaction.
Good luck finding a keyboard.

Side note:
Quote:


> "I've used cherry MX Blues, and Reds, and I've used Buckling springs. I have to say that the Buckling spring keyswitch is my favorite switch for gaming.
> 
> A lot of people would argue that "Red/Black/Linear is the best gaming switch"


So the buckling is the best of the 2 other switches you've used? Reds being super soft, blues being not suited for gaming at all?
You tried black or brown?

AND then you get this:
Quote:


> I can totally understand why people like it and I had to get used to a TKL keyboard, but I prefer to have the numberpad.


I mean....from what you said above....to what you said now....
Quote:


> . both keyboards im looking at are TKL or compact, that board is big. I already have my shine and model m, i wanna try something smaller.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How did you gain 1 year experience from 5 days ago, till that thread?


I said 10+ years, meaning more than 10, it'll be 11 years for me in june.
Quote:


> Good luck finding a keyboard.


The rabbit looks pretty nice, the TKL blackwidow is pretty close, but i don't like the space inbetween the Esc and F1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I said 10+ years, meaning more than 10, it'll be 11 years for me in june.
> The rabbit looks pretty nice, the TKL blackwidow is pretty close, but i don't like the space inbetween the Esc and F1


See edits above - I stopped reading after that.

PS. I don't mean to offend, but you want one thing on one thread and another on this one.
So, I really can't understand your standpoint and/or what you're actually looking for.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> See edits above - I stopped reading after that.
> 
> PS. I don't mean to offend, but you want one thing on one thread and another on this one.
> So, I really can't understand your standpoint and/or what you're actually looking for.


You're failing to understand the point of a layout.
You are also miss understanding the usage of the language and the context of what I'm talking about.
Clearly you don't want to see anything from my point of view and you just want me to get the g710.


----------



## pez

I believe she said she was interested in trying a smaller board as it would suit her setup more. It somewhat goes in hand with her comment about having to get used to the TKL/smaller layout. I don't see why this is such a big argument right now.


----------



## Crazy9000

It's okay guys, I found the perfect keyboard for anyone. Now there's no question of what keyboard to buy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I believe she said she was interested in trying a smaller board as it would suit her setup more. It somewhat goes in hand with her comment about having to get used to the TKL/smaller layout. I don't see why this is such a big argument right now.


This guy gets it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You're failing to understand the point of a layout.
> You are also miss understanding the usage of the language and the context of what I'm talking about.
> Clearly you don't want to see anything from my point of view and you just want me to get the g710.


As I said before, I couldn't careless what you get lol.
Just trying to understand what you want, when you state two different things on two different threads - even when asked.

Typical really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's okay guys, I found the perfect keyboard for anyone. Now there's no question of what keyboard to buy.


In all honesty, that makes more sense. But hey - this self-proclaimed "1337" MMORPG gamer thinks otherwise lol

EDIT:
In all honesty, sometimes I wonder why I try and help people and get frustrated when the person isn't being helpful in their original enquiry.
It amazes me really, why on earth should I care so much!? Must be a disease or something, seriously.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said before, I couldn't careless what you get lol.
> Just trying to understand what you want, when you state two different things on two different threads - even when asked.


Funny how one guy got it, but you didn't.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In all honesty, that makes more sense.


My apologies. Try this keyboard:


----------



## Jixr

what chu know about dat comic sans font?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> what chu know about dat comic sans font?


Would look so much better with blank keycaps


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Would look so much better with blank keycaps


Check out the Ducky Shine 3 Yellow Edition.

Also be nice everyone, it's meant to be friendly in here.


----------



## HPE1000

One of the keyboards she wants is a "dream" keyboard,I don't see what is so hard to understand about that. The other is a more obtainable keyboard, that you can actually buy and that is where the discussion is should be right now.

A lot of people have dream keyboards, but they will usually never come to fruition.


----------



## Paradigm84

My dream keyboard would be a Korean custom with MX Clears and Clacks on every key.

Then I could sell it and buy literally a hundred other boards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My dream keyboard would be a Korean custom with MX Clears and Clacks on every key.
> 
> Then I could sell it and buy literally a hundred other boards.


You realize, if the current price of click clacks is 170 dollars each (talking about skulls), if you had 87 clacks on a keyboard, regardless of the price of the keyboard, that is almost 15k dollars of keycaps XD


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You realize, if the current price of click clacks is 170 dollars each (talking about skulls), if you had 87 clacks on a keyboard, regardless of the price of the keyboard, that is almost 15k dollars of keycaps XD


Precisely, practically one keyboard from every keycap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My dream keyboard would be a Korean custom with MX Clears and Clacks on every key.
> 
> Then I could sell it and buy literally a hundred other boards.


I ditto that one









PS. I've actually seen a pic on GB of someone with that, in a rainbow colour









EDIT:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55596.60


----------



## HPE1000

I want to cry, the aluminum plate I was getting with my keyboard I am building had defects so the plates need redone, looks like my keyboard might not even be made by the end of this month









eth0s on GH


I think cactux had a bigger collection though, he sold all of them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HA! You beat me to it, but it wouldn't seem like it as my post is now edited with that








Emragad.


----------



## zigziglar

Woooah why are those keycaps so expensive? That's unbelievable. I'm literally struggling to believe it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Woooah why are those keycaps so expensive? That's unbelievable. I'm literally struggling to believe it.


Supply and demand. Not very many get made, and lots of people want them.


----------



## Paradigm84

That gold BroBot.









I wonder how much that board is actually worth.


----------



## Spelio

Found this today at work and promptly snatched it up. Don't know much about the life of mechanical keyboards, other than the clicky clack. Need to hook it up and give it a try though.





Checked the back and it says 2004 Unicomp Model M

Even has a PS/2 connector. Hope it works!


----------



## zigziglar

I'm in the wrong business by the sounds haha They are cool and all, but even $10 for a single keycap is steep, let alone $170...


----------



## zigziglar

Lucky find! Wish I was using a Model M at work ... I bet it works... not much goes wrong with those boards, unless it's been in a flood or a fire or something like that


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Lucky find! Wish I was using a Model M at work ... I bet it works... not much goes wrong with those boards, unless it's been in a flood or a fire or something like that


The worst thing I could say about it so far is the finger cheese on it from the years of use. I cleaned it off the best I could, which is does look better. Haven't been able to hook it up though. Got home late and I hurt my back today at work, and hooking it up is a bit of chore. Anyways, am excited though.


----------



## nubbinator

Any love for some Alps low profile oval sliders? And a little review on them. They're pretty sexy switches. I'm sad that they're not common.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That gold BroBot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much that board is actually worth.


IT'S OVER 9000! Dollars, that is. That could be used for quad Titans for you and a friend. You could buy 30 pairs of Beats. But instead, keycaps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That gold BroBot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much that board is actually worth.


Oi


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> The worst thing I could say about it so far is the finger cheese on it from the years of use. I cleaned it off the best I could, which is does look better. Haven't been able to hook it up though. Got home late and I hurt my back today at work, and hooking it up is a bit of chore. Anyways, am excited though.


I couldn't touch a keyboard with anything you might call "finger cheese" on it...I almost hurled just reading that.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Lucky find! Wish I was using a Model M at work ... I bet it works... not much goes wrong with those boards, unless it's been in a flood or a fire or something like that


So far the worst thing is the finger cheese that was plastered on the board. I cleaned it off the best I could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I couldn't touch a keyboard with anything you might call "finger cheese" on it...I almost hurled just reading that.


Sorry about that. Got that phrase from a co-worker, but it does help to describe the gunk that builds up on keyboards after years of use. I did clean it pretty good with some de-greaser, so it looks all clean now. Sorry about the almost hurl there.


----------



## azianai

fran, you ever try say the Razer Orbweaver for MMO use?
Its not "macros" per say as just rebinding the keys with what you're using.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So I've been playing with reds, they're okay... but I love the tactile feel of browns/blues.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So I've been playing with reds, they're okay... but I love the tactile feel of browns/blues.


I'm too used to tactile feedback. I mean, tactile buttons are in EVERYTHING. And using a model M, oh god linear switches feel so strange.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

They do feel strange, but if that's all there were, I'd be happy to use those over rubber domes any day.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> They do feel strange, but if that's all there were, I'd be happy to use those over rubber domes any day.


given the choice yeah probably, depends though.
I'm not sure If I would be ok with the lack of a tactile response. Luckily I'll never have to find out


----------



## MistaBernie

Removed a couple of off-topic posts (and edited out part of a response due to quoting a deleted post). Please keep things on topic folks. Thanks.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Removed a couple of off-topic posts (and edited out part of a response due to quoting a deleted post). Please keep things on topic folks. Thanks.


Same here (and same here).

Like MistaBernie said, keep it on topic. Thanks.


----------



## Jixr

Blah, with titanfall now out, I kinda want to get another red board.

its a very fast paced game, and I feel my blacks and greens are a little too heavy.

I don't think its worth the $60 asknig price though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Oi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Removed a couple of off-topic posts (and edited out part of a response due to quoting a deleted post). Please keep things on topic folks. Thanks.


I am the one who paddles!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I am the one who paddles!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the one who paddles!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Blah, with titanfall now out, I kinda want to get another red board.
> 
> its a very fast paced game, and I feel my blacks and greens are a little too heavy.
> 
> I don't think its worth the $60 asknig price though.


I'm loving it, and I'm prefering to game on my model M over my blues for titanfall. I'm using my ducky for WildStar


----------



## Jixr

i've just not quite figured it out yet, when another titan gets close, I just charge and start mashing the punch and missle buttons very rapidly. Also having a hell of a time running the game on a steady 60fps when I'm pulling 80 in bf4 on a 1440 monitor. ( could just be server side lag since its new )

Though I can always toss some light springs I have laying around in my wasd cluster and be good to go. Since I got my greens I only use my blacks when I need the arrow keys that my poker2 dosent have.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've just not quite figured it out yet, when another titan gets close, I just charge and start mashing the punch and missle buttons very rapidly. Also having a hell of a time running the game on a steady 60fps when I'm pulling 80 in bf4 on a 1440 monitor. ( could just be server side lag since its new )
> 
> Though I can always toss some light springs I have laying around in my wasd cluster and be good to go. Since I got my greens I only use my blacks when I need the arrow keys that my poker2 dosent have.


Oh you're using greens?

I'd suggest you get a blues board if you can, just for gaming, I personally disagree that "reds are for gaming" when the whole damn gaming world outside of mechanical keyboards use tactile switches.
We've been conditioned to feel tactile responses.
Or you can get a buckling spring from unicomp just for gaming, 80$ pretty cheap for a mech keyboard.


----------



## Seredin

Why would a buckling spring user suggest blues over greens?


----------



## Jack Mac

I'd suggest another buckling springs over an MX switch TBH.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Why would a buckling spring user suggest blues over greens?


for gaming, they dont have the suposid "double click issue"
Besides for a user conditioned to tactile responces the BS is the best switch on earth.


----------



## Jixr

you realize i've owned every cherry switch type right? (excluding white/greys)

and if I wanted blues I would have never put 80g springs in my poker 2's blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

Let's keep it civil.


----------



## Jixr

switch type is very personal, fran like BS, great, But in a frantic game like TF, I want reds.


----------



## HPE1000

I have been playing on black switches no problems, I get MVP 50% of the games I play









What a pro XD


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Besides for a user conditioned to tactile responces the BS is the best switch on earth.


I was just surprised to see you tout blues over greens. In my experience, at least, greens feel more like BS than blues by a fair bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> switch type is very personal, fran like BS, great, But in a frantic game like TF, I want reds.


that's why I chose browns. Mix of it - just the right amount.
Also for typing - perfect for me


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you realize i've owned every cherry switch type right? (excluding white/greys)
> 
> and if I wanted blues I would have never put 80g springs in my poker 2's blues.


I ment they are easier to press and use for gaming sessions.
80g's is quite a lot to keep compressed when running around in Titanfall.
60g BS is a bit strenuous too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I was just surprised to see you tout blues over greens. In my experience, at least, greens feel more like BS than blues by a fair bit.


I ment for gaming, keeping a button depressed under a higher load is more strain on the gamers hands. typing is just pressing the button once.
gaming you have the keys held for quite a lot of time.

I get worn out a bit using my buckling spring for gaming, 80g seems a bit much when gaming, thats why is said blues because they are softer and easier to keep the keys press and would cause less strain.

However hands down, buckling springs, best gaming switch in my opinion.
If only i could move the F key row down next to the number key row.


----------



## HPE1000

To be fair, 80g korean springs are more like 60g in cherry switch terms since they are measured differently.

Putting 80g (korean) springs in a red switch will essentially give you a black switch(60g), not a linear grey(80g).


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> switch type is very personal, fran like BS, great, But in a frantic game like TF, I want reds.


Eh, IMO different switches won't give you much advantage in any game really, I can dominate with any KB as long as I can press at least 3 keys at once, I'd just go with what is the most comfortable. For me, it's BS, it suits my large man hands and I love the sound of them, bottoming out is very enjoyable.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Eh, IMO different switches won't give you much advantage in any game really


I agree with that, I can play just as good on any keyboard, but I'd like to have another red board around.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's why I chose browns. Mix of it - just the right amount.
> Also for typing - perfect for me


Which is why I wish for Clears to become more mainstream and reasonably priced


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Which is why I wish for Clears to become more mainstream and reasonably priced


I really want to try out Clears(more than I do the razer orange), but I'm not sure where to get or even see clear boards.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Been wanting to try (razer orange)mx browns for a while now.
> 
> but yeah mx blues are tried and true for me.
> 
> the Razer is cheaper though more feesable, but the rabbit is....waaaaaaannt plssssss
> 
> however
> WTB> Duckyshine with Buckling spring keyswitches please....


Why invest in a keyboard from a company famous for "quality" keyboards? I wouldn't want to. Razer becoming cheaper is a bad news.

Ducky shine with BS? Errr ... We're not stuck in the 80s.


----------



## zigziglar

There are a few boards that come with clears. The "Code" by WASD is a pretty neat looking no nonsense board with clears and white backlighting.

And yeah, switch type is so personal. I think most of the more obsessed of us end up with at least 4 keyboards because the grass is always greener until you'e got them all haha I have browns and love them, but I'm currently window shopping the crap out of my browser for a board with Reds.

Edit: I have blues and blacks too FYI. Not keen on the blacks due to RSI and typing discomfort.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why invest in a keyboard from a company famous for "quality" keyboards? I wouldn't want to. Razer becoming cheaper is a bad news.
> 
> Ducky shine with BS? Errr ... We're not stuck in the 80s.


As I said, i wanna try the razer orange, and if no one buys any we wont know if RAZER has really improved or not.

And HELLYES I WANT A DUCKY WITH BUCKLING SPRINGS. pfft 80's? springs best switch ever, I just want a more modern buckling springs keyboard to be produced.

The buckling springs switch patent is expired now right?


----------



## Jixr

You can buy a set of clears for about $60 ( assuming they still have them in stock )

Aside from the spring weight, they are not that dramatic in tactillity compared to browns.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> As I said, i wanna try the razer orange, and if no one buys any we wont know if RAZER has really improved or not.
> 
> And HELLYES I WANT A DUCKY WITH BUCKLING SPRINGS. pfft 80's? springs best switch ever, I just want a more modern buckling springs keyboard to be produced.
> 
> The buckling springs switch patent is expired now right?


I'd rather have an all black (including blank black keycap) Unicomp TKL with Model F style capacitive buckling springs, bud I'd settle for an all black TKL Model M by Unicomp. Imagine typing on one of those...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The buckling springs switch patent is expired now right?


Patents in the United States last either 20 or 17 years, I think the former. Yes, it is well into the public domain, and Cooler Master or Razer could make their own BS boards: "High tactility! Instant feedback! Dominate the competition!" Boom. Sales.


----------



## Jack Mac

I hope so, just so BS would become more mainstream, but I wouldn't want to see a company like Unicomp go under due to a large company taking what little BS sales they get.


----------



## Jixr

just for the lulz, I hope razer makes a BS board just so I can listen to their marketing spin on it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just for the lulz, I hope razer makes a BS board just so I can listen to their marketing spin on it.


Don't make sick jokes like that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'd rather have an all black (including blank black keycap) Unicomp TKL with Model F style capacitive buckling springs, bud I'd settle for an all black TKL Model M by Unicomp. Imagine typing on one of those...


You can get a set of black blank keycaps for a buckling spring board and then you can also get it in a black frame.

http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/KSET

http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UB4044A

Wish (almost)granted


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I hope so, just so BS would become more mainstream, but I wouldn't want to see a company like Unicomp go under due to a large company taking what little BS sales they get.


I don't think there is much danger since Unicomp still competes with the old IBM model Ms which are over 20 years old as it is.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I don't think there is much danger since Unicomp still competes with the old IBM model Ms which are over 20 years old as it is.


No, I think that makes it a huge danger. A company producing new products has to compete with a company that hasn't made their product in over 20 years. Now, if they got bought by a more mainstream company, that would be different. Run out of business? Very real danger.


----------



## zigziglar

I'd love to get one of the unicomp ultra classics, but they want over $100 for shipping to Australia. They were willing to use a cheaper postal service with no tracking or insurance, but it was still going to be around $60.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> No, I think that makes it a huge danger. A company producing new products has to compete with a company that hasn't made their product in over 20 years. Now, if they got bought by a more mainstream company, that would be different. Run out of business? Very real danger.


That would totally suck. These Model M's are awesome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can buy a set of clears for about $60 ( assuming they still have them in stock )
> 
> Aside from the spring weight, they are not that dramatic in tactillity compared to browns.


Interesting!
What's your personal favourite switch dude?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just for the lulz, I hope razer makes a BS board just so I can listen to their marketing spin on it.


Wasn't that already done in their audio front?








(it was, I know of it and it made me laugh, quite a bit)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That would totally suck. These Model M's are awesome.


I doubt that the classic look and feel of the Model M would go away. Both of my boards are about as minimalist as can be and there are many like them on the market. I'd like to pick up a Unicomp something if/when I get the cash, but Blacks are fatiguing and I am satisfied with my Blues.


----------



## Spelio

I just hooked up this Model M that I posted the other day. Wow is it different than a now standard keyboard. I'm still getting used to the sound the keyboard makes. Should be interesting when/if I play at night when the family is trying to sleep with the clicky clack. But yea, I hooked it up to my ASRock Extreme4 Z77 mobo and it works fine. I can say one thing so far, I'm already missing the windows key. I may be interested in selling it, if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> As I said, i wanna try the razer orange, and if no one buys any we wont know if RAZER has really improved or not.
> 
> And HELLYES I WANT A DUCKY WITH BUCKLING SPRINGS. pfft 80's? springs best switch ever, I just want a more modern buckling springs keyboard to be produced.
> 
> The buckling springs switch patent is expired now right?


Let the real reviewers do their stuff. Don't waste your money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Patents in the United States last either 20 or 17 years, I think the former. Yes, it is well into the public domain, and Cooler Master or Razer could make their own BS boards: "High tactility! Instant feedback! Dominate the competition!" Boom. Sales.


Oi you darn unicorn ... CM doesn't spout nonsensical gamer-ish marketing lines ... They are a no-nonsense company, deciding to let the product quality and the packaging do the talking. Although they want to step up their marketing soon but it won't be Razer-ish marketing


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I just hooked up this Model M that I posted the other day. Wow is it different than a now standard keyboard. I'm still getting used to the sound the keyboard makes. Should be interesting when/if I play at night when the family is trying to sleep with the clicky clack. But yea, I hooked it up to my ASRock Extreme4 Z77 mobo and it works fine. I can say one thing so far, I'm already missing the windows key. I may be interested in selling it, if anyone is interested in it.


$10


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Let the real reviewers do their stuff. Don't waste your money.
> Oi you darn unicorn ... CM doesn't spout nonsensical gamer-ish marketing lines ... They are a no-nonsense company, deciding to let the product quality and the packaging do the talking. Although they want to step up their marketing soon but it won't be Razer-ish marketing


Everyone's real world usage varies.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oi you darn unicorn ... CM doesn't spout nonsensical gamer-ish marketing lines ... They are a no-nonsense company, deciding to let the product quality and the packaging do the talking. Although they want to step up their marketing soon but it won't be Razer-ish marketing


This is true. Razer is really bad about that. CM? They don't really tell you to buy their product. They just show why you should, or at least that's the impression I've gotten.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> $10


$10.50


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> $10.50


Lol, who knows, maybe


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Lol, who knows, maybe


£7


----------



## HPE1000

I see how it is lol

I don't need it, I am holding off for a beat up model f xt, for a modding project.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting!
> What's your personal favourite switch dude?


I'd say blacks are my top pick overall, but at work i use blacks, at home greens/blacks depending on what i'm doing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd say blacks are my top pick overall, but at work i use blacks, at home greens/blacks depending on what i'm doing.


Interesting choice - this is for general use or?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I'd love to get one of the unicomp ultra classics, but they want over $100 for shipping to Australia. They were willing to use a cheaper postal service with no tracking or insurance, but it was still going to be around $60.


Try a IBM SSK from Ebay, there's been some very cheap ones from Australia on Ebay recently, around $200 for Australians. I think the grey labels are solid and worth the price tag.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting choice - this is for general use or?


Blacks mainly for the quietness at work, as when i'm in the zone at work I tend to slam on the keys pretty hard and I can get kinda loud, espc. if i'm listening to music with my headphones on.

I went for blacks at home because I like to keep things as the same as possible ( both at work and home I rock the same mouse, monitor, chair and keyboards. I have nearly a grand worth of personal items at work )

The green one was meant for my ipad, but I'm starting to like it quite a bit, though my pinkies can get a bit tired when using it for writing ( which I tend to update my website every sunday, so thats when the greens see their main use )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Blacks mainly for the quietness at work, as when i'm in the zone at work I tend to slam on the keys pretty hard and I can get kinda loud, espc. if i'm listening to music with my headphones on.
> 
> I went for blacks at home because I like to keep things as the same as possible ( both at work and home I rock the same mouse, monitor, chair and keyboards. I have nearly a grand worth of personal items at work )
> 
> The green one was meant for my ipad, but I'm starting to like it quite a bit, though my pinkies can get a bit tired when using it for writing ( which I tend to update my website every sunday, so thats when the greens see their main use )


I found blacks a little loud to be honest. Red is if I want to be quiet.
That said, even on membrane I was labelled the "typewriter" simple due to my sheer speed of typing at work (placement)


----------



## Dudewitbow

if you are aiming for silence, would it not be just a linear switch with thick o rings? no tactile feedback noise, dampened bottoming out noise


----------



## Jixr

well, i've found that blacks are slightly quieter than reds, as they are harder to bottom out, but thats just the way I type I guess.

I havent bought a keyboard in three months, and I think i'm starting to get the itch again for a new one, not sure what I want though.


----------



## zigziglar

Blacks are definitely good for thumpers. My brother loves his mx blacks _because_ of the extra force required, as he is very error prone on softer switches and hates the tactility of the blues for some reason.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Lol, who knows, maybe


they;re jerkin your chain. that keyboard is worth A LOT of money.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Blacks are definitely good for thumpers. My brother loves his mx blacks _because_ of the extra force required, as he is very error prone on softer switches and hates the tactility of the blues for some reason.


I felt the complete opposite.
Browns, perfect.
Blacks, had to press harder, made a lot more "misses" in typing.
All a matter of preference I guess


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I felt the complete opposite.
> Browns, perfect.
> Blacks, had to press harder, made a lot more "misses" in typing.
> All a matter of preference I guess


I would bet them being linear is what's causing your trouble, not the actuation force. I remember messing up typing a bit when I first got a keyboard with blacks. Doesn't really change anything though







.

Linear switches are weird at first, because almost everything else either has the tactile bump, or collapses suddenly like the rubber domes.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

So, I'm thinking about getting a Corsair K70 with reds. Is there anything else I should consider? Just about anything would be a step up from the keyboard I'm using now, practically a laptop keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> So, I'm thinking about getting a Corsair K70 with reds. Is there anything else I should consider?


What are you looking for as far as features and pricing and such?


----------



## zigziglar

It just goes to show how it's personal preference. I am attracted to blues the most (for their uniqueness I suppose), but I feel that browns are a better choice for me as I can use very light pressure thanks to the low actuation force and subtle tactility that allows shorter travel distance. But I want to give red a go and see if I can train myself to not bottom out on those.. might be interesting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would bet them being linear is what's causing your trouble, not the actuation force. I remember messing up typing a bit when I first got a keyboard with blacks. Doesn't really change anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Linear switches are weird at first, because almost everything else either has the tactile bump, or collapses suddenly like the rubber domes.


true, very true!


----------



## zigziglar

Hmm if you put dampening o-rings on red switches and stacked a couple up such that they bottom out immediately after activation, would the switch be able to reset properly?

It would be interesting to see how reds feel when the goal is to bottom them out (as many people still type this way on mech boards and are happy doing so), but the travel distance is so small. I reckon it would feel great for such users.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What are you looking for as far as features and pricing and such?


Well, I'm wanting one mostly for gaming.

I prefer tenkeyless (The K70 isnt but I like the volume roller)
Backlit
The option of a rest (doesnt have to come with one)

I don't really know, I mean the only mech keyboard I've typed on was an old IBM buckling spring. I just want something that doesn't feel as if it belongs with an all-in-one pc. I know that's probably no help at all haha. There's not even a store near me that carries any.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Hmm if you put dampening o-rings on red switches and stacked a couple up such that they bottom out immediately after activation, would the switch be able to reset properly?
> 
> It would be interesting to see how reds feel when the goal is to bottom them out (as many people still type this way on mech boards and are happy doing so), but the travel distance is so small. I reckon it would feel great for such users.


I would change that to something hard, possibly topped by an oring... due to a concern that a bunch of o-rings might feel mushy.

It should work though, the reset point is above the actuation point.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Well, I'm wanting one mostly for gaming.
> 
> I prefer tenkeyless (The K70 isnt but I like the volume roller)
> Backlit
> The option of a rest (doesnt have to come with one)
> 
> I don't really know, I mean the only mech keyboard I've typed on was an old IBM buckling spring. I just want something that doesn't feel as if it belongs with an all-in-one pc. I know that's probably no help at all haha. There's not even a store near me that carries any.


Budget could be a pivotal factor. The Ducky Shine 3 TKL board is a good choice for around $145.


----------



## zigziglar

A few appropriately sized washers topped with an o-ring to dampen the collision. hmmm So long as the hole in the washer is a snug fit around the switch stem, I reckon this would provide a solid feeling solution that doesn't rattle or anything. The o-ring would keep the washers firmly pressed against the switch base ... Might give this a go!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> A few appropriately sized washers topped with an o-ring to dampen the collision. hmmm So long as the hole in the washer is a snug fit around the switch stem, I reckon this would provide a solid feeling solution that doesn't rattle or anything. The o-ring would keep the washers firmly pressed against the switch base ... Might give this a go!


Especially if you glued them together after finding the perfect amount to use.


----------



## THEStorm

Definitely finding the Linear Reds a bit strange after using Blue for a couple years, I have been making quite a few mistakes typing with the reds. But they are nice for gaming that's for sure. Plus I brought my blue board to work to drive everyone nuts!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Well, I'm wanting one mostly for gaming.
> 
> I prefer tenkeyless (The K70 isnt but I like the volume roller)
> Backlit
> The option of a rest (doesnt have to come with one)
> 
> I don't really know, I mean the only mech keyboard I've typed on was an old IBM buckling spring. I just want something that doesn't feel as if it belongs with an all-in-one pc. I know that's probably no help at all haha. There's not even a store near me that carries any.


I just discovered this keyboard the other day, and Have zero personal exp with it, ( or anyone else on here i think ) but it seems to fit your wants. Also uses standard keycap sizes so you can easily replace the keycaps later on if you want.

backlit, wrist wrest, reds, volume wheel, alluminum like the k70, macro keys, and TKL form factor.
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2

I'm really thinking of ordering one for myself if I don't jump on another video card since i'm trading my 1440p monitor for a 120hz 1440.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I just discovered this keyboard the other day, and Have zero personal exp with it, ( or anyone else on here i think ) but it seems to fit your wants. Also uses standard keycap sizes so you can easily replace the keycaps later on if you want.
> 
> backlit, wrist wrest, reds, volume wheel, alluminum like the k70, macro keys, and TKL form factor.
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I'm really thinking of ordering one for myself if I don't jump on another video card since i'm trading my 1440p monitor for a 120hz 1440.


Yeah that board was dug up in response to my posts looking for a TKL or compact with F keys and left side Macro keys. The Monoprice was the only such board that anyone has found yet. Looks ok, although I'm torn as far as the slim base goes. I mean it would be good for your wrists, but it looks a bit ... incomplete, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Yeah that board was dug up in response to my posts looking for a TKL or compact with F keys and left side Macro keys. The Monoprice was the only such board that anyone has found yet. Looks ok, although I'm torn as far as the slim base goes. I mean it would be good for your wrists, but it looks a bit ... incomplete, for lack of a better word.


Well i've owned the k95 and I liked it aside mine suffered from some of the early production defects (wouldn't lay flat on a desk)

Its not bad by any means, not my favorite, but I was just laying out another option for ya.


----------



## zigziglar

I like the k95, but looking for something less long for transportation purposes.

Have you guys heard of the Dearmo Blade?

Check out the pics.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> they;re jerkin your chain. that keyboard is worth A LOT of money.


A Model M? Not really worth *that* much. I see them go fairly often for $30 or so. Shipping on top of that, of course.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I like the k95, but looking for something less long for transportation purposes.
> 
> Have you guys heard of the Dearmo Blade?
> 
> Check out the pics.


AKA the same board as this which was already posted.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AKA the same board as this which was already posted.


I realised after posting that it's the same haha I guess Monoprice rebadged the Chinese import. I wonder if they come with switches other than blacks...


----------



## Jixr

The mono price one is reds I thought?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The mono price one is reds I thought?


The monoprice was reds, but they aren't available in Australia and shipping from USA to Aus is at least $50 unfortunately. Chinese ebay style sites like the one linked (if you can de-cypher the Chinese) ship for free or really cheaply. That being said, they wanted $130 for their Chinese with black switches.


----------



## Jixr

Ah okay. Didn't know where you lived. Changes your options a little bit.

I'm not too familiar with keyboard options outside the us so I'm not sure how much help I can be. But again the k70 is popular with many people using it.

The only negatives is some reports of LEDs dying early and the key caps are not standard size so that can cause issues if you plan on using aftermarket key caps.

Though the volume wheel was one of the best I've seen on any keyboard.


----------



## zigziglar

Jixr I think my spamming this thread is starting to generate confusion. My fault! But the k70 was in relation to another poster.

I'm in the market for a TKL board in reds, but was hoping I could find one with a single row of macro keys to the left. I'd rather drop the macro keys then go full sized for this board, as it will be going in my little backpack on trips to LANs and tournaments etc.

I'll probably just end up getting a Ducky Zero TKL (as I don't care about backlighting for this board and don't want to spend too much as it's a 4th board for me haha). I don't care about ABS caps as I'll just replace them with blank caps anyway.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Look what I found on Amazon, definitely not the cheapest I have seen one of these, but it is good that Amazon is beginning to sell more mechanical keyboards,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSIY5IK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p229_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1BGG05WFTP3H11AJ3G60&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200422&pf_rd_i=507846

They are even beginning to sell Ducky Keyboards, which is good, because previously it was kind of difficult to find them in US.

http://www.amazon.com/Ducky-Limited-Edition-Keyboard-Switch/dp/B00HZTGKV2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394774261&sr=8-1&keywords=ducky+keyboard

http://www.amazon.com/Ducky-Yellow-Edition-Switch-Keyboard/dp/B00HZ28936/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1394774308&sr=8-5&keywords=ducky+keyboard

http://www.amazon.com/Ducky-Zero-Blue-Switch-Keyboard/dp/B00HZTRMIM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1394774308&sr=8-4&keywords=ducky+keyboard

Maybe eventually Amazon will carry a large variety of high quality boards, that would cool, just cuz Amazon is really nice to work with, shipping, returns, payments, order tracking etc is all really easy.


----------



## Jixr

that would be nice, and speaking of amazon, they are about to raise the price of premium from $80 to $100 a year, so jump on that while you can.


----------



## Canis-X

I live about 30 minutes away from the shop that is the home of TigerImports.net and MechanicalKeyboards.com. I plan on stopping by there this spring/summer and trying out all the different switch types to decide on which ones I like best. The only problem is that they are only open when I should be at work so I'll have to take a half day off to go play!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would change that to something hard, possibly topped by an oring... due to a concern that a bunch of o-rings might feel mushy.
> 
> It should work though, the reset point is above the actuation point.


I tried this on some of the keys on my browns. I didn't have enough 50A orings, so I stacked a 50 on top of a 70. The actuation point was very close to the new "bottom". It felt kinda nice too, except on the spacebar due to its angle. I ended up removing the 70's though as it would take some getting used to.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Btw guys - got absolutely no response from the buychina seller for the keycap colour things.
Not sure if I should order them in or not...
http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This is true. Razer is really bad about that. CM? They don't really tell you to buy their product. They just show why you should, or at least that's the impression I've gotten.


Yep. Which is the essence of marketing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Try a IBM SSK from Ebay, there's been some very cheap ones from Australia on Ebay recently, around $200 for Australians. I think the grey labels are solid and worth the price tag.


I find them for about 80$ direct from china so yeah ...


----------



## newchemicals

Well, next time I can scrape up some spare cash I'll order one of them Unicomp Classic 104s.


----------



## Insane569

Ok so I took apart my K60. And I found that I have enough space to work with. (LED mod if you didn't read my post earlier) but the switches are plate mounted. If you see in the pic below, there is holes in the PCB for LEDs already. My idea is to pop the LEDs into those holes, and then have wires running into the ends on the other side. But will the current running into this mess with anything on my keyboard mobo? I see they already have the resistor locations, but I don't wanna have to buy and place SMD resistors. Thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yep. Which is the essence of marketing.
> I find them for about 80$ direct from china so yeah ...


I dare you to buy one of those. Chinese sellers don't give two craps about their SSK's and use hot glue all over internals. I'd be surprised if it even worked. On top of that, you're paying for shipping, proxy fees, and you need to wait for the keyboards to come in stock, which most of the time aren't in stock.

All in all, far too many headaches and still a gamble in the end, not worth it.

And one more thing is that they don't come "direct from China". SSK's are made in the US, Mexico, and the UK. They end up in China for a reason (garbage that was sent to be recycled).


----------



## JayKthnx

....davelt is from southeast asia, so he won't have quite the same importing issues that americans would trying to grab those boards from china. ssk's end up there for the same reason they've gone anywhere else, some business purchased them for normal use at some point. please don't make belligerently ignorant posts like that anymore, sniping. I've had no reason to dislike you yet and this thread is in a pretty good place as far as relations go.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Ok so I took apart my K60. And I found that I have enough space to work with. (LED mod if you didn't read my post earlier) but the switches are plate mounted. If you see in the pic below, there is holes in the PCB for LEDs already. My idea is to pop the LEDs into those holes, and then have wires running into the ends on the other side. But will the current running into this mess with anything on my keyboard mobo? I see they already have the resistor locations, but I don't wanna have to buy and place SMD resistors. Thoughts on this anyone?


Best way would be to put the smd resistor on the pads.


----------



## zigziglar

How do you get the switch off the metal plate in the Ducky Shine 3? I need to clean a few switches out. I"ve tried prying the switch from a few different spots, but felt like I was going to break something.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yep. Which is the essence of marketing.
> I find them for about 80$ direct from china so yeah ...


Wow, here in the US, an IBM SSK is $350-450 new/used.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> How do you get the switch off the metal plate in the Ducky Shine 3? I need to clean a few switches out. I"ve tried prying the switch from a few different spots, but felt like I was going to break something.


You'll need to take the board apart and desolder the switches from the PCB in order to get them off the plate. Once you have the switch properly desoldered, you can push in the tabs that hold it to the plate, and push the switch out from the back.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Wow, here in the US, an IBM SSK is $350-450 new/used.


Exactly why it's a shame. And it's not only me who shares this info, I asked HPE1000 about it before.
UNICOMP USB Model Ms go for only for about 20-30$ and yes my mate has bought them before. The (very) old Model Ms can be very dirty but of course ... at least it works.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyway...17 years worth of dust, this thing is surprisingly clean for its age. I'm going to spray the shell soon.








Sorry for iPhone camera quality.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> ....davelt is from southeast asia, so he won't have quite the same importing issues that americans would trying to grab those boards from china. ssk's end up there for the same reason they've gone anywhere else, some business purchased them for normal use at some point. please don't make belligerently ignorant posts like that anymore, sniping. I've had no reason to dislike you yet and this thread is in a pretty good place as far as relations go.


Here's some quick reading that I did for the previous post: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=43759.0 ($80+ shipping to US, recycling)
http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/wanted-ibm-ssk-taobao-t6140.html (taobao hassle)
The recycling idea doesn't surprise me at all, China and India take in huge amounts of trash from other countries. In the end, Taobao SSK's are held to a much lower standard and can't be trusted, regardless of where they've come from.

People here are smart, there's certainly a reason why everyone doesn't just go to Taobao to buy their space saving keyboards.

I'm keeping this practical for an Australian that wants to test drive an SSK. Doing refurbishing for the first time is a bad idea for any SSK, you might as well pay the extra ~$30 and get a mint SSK instead of taking a risk on the crapshoot that is Taobao.

That looks pretty good Jack Mac!


----------



## Jack Mac

Just waiting for it to dry now. I covered the IBM logo and the little slits for the lock keys so don't worry about those lol, they didn't get painted.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Best way would be to put the smd resistor on the pads.


I was thinking about that. Don't know how I'm going to go into this, but I'm gonna finish this mod. And if I do add the SMD resistors, how do I control the lights then?
I think I'll just pop the LEDs into the holes and then run wires into the back pinouts. Either way, I'm purchasing the LEDs and resistors today.


----------



## pez

I approve of case painting







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, took the plunge:


http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg

I have to give it 30days, before it arrives. Paid via Mastercard, just in case of any "scam".


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I was thinking about that. Don't know how I'm going to go into this, but I'm gonna finish this mod. And if I do add the SMD resistors, how do I control the lights then?
> I think I'll just pop the LEDs into the holes and then run wires into the back pinouts. Either way, I'm purchasing the LEDs and resistors today.


Once you solder the leds and appropriate resistors, it should function like the led version (K70, K95).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for it to dry now. I covered the IBM logo and the little slits for the lock keys so don't worry about those lol, they didn't get painted.


You going to get the black keycaps?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You going to get the black keycaps?


Hopefully sometime soon, I'll have pics tomorrow, it'll be dry then.


----------



## zigziglar

[In relation to disassembling my Shine 3]

I got it all apart and umm those solder points are tiny. I really don't think I have the skill to desolder them cleanly AND solder them back up afterwards :/

I spilt cola on the board, by the way. From what I can tell it still works fine, electronically speaking, but a few switches are sticky and don't reset quickly and feel a bit squishy.

Are there any project threads or "how to" threads where I can find the instructions I would need to do the next step of work?

EDIT: I think I might paint the front and back plates on my shine White (currently sporting a mixture of purple and black shine keys) seeing as it's all apart.


----------



## JayKthnx

Since the switches are plate mounted into a plate that does not allow removal of the tops, you have to desolder them from the PCB in order to gain access to the inside and clean them out. I'm sure several members of this thread would be willing to help you out with the task, including myself.

Also there is this guide:


http://imgur.com/9sHx7


----------



## Insane569

Ladies and Overclockers, the Corsair K60 LED mod is going pretty well.


----------



## zigziglar

Thanks for that! Wow so I could submerege the whole pcb, plate and switches in solvent!? I don't know much about electronics, I guess. The straw injection trick looks worth a go as I only have 4 sticky switches... but I am a bit of a chemistry nerd too, so I can easily enough whip up enough ethanol to set up a etoh bath.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Ladies and Overclockers, th


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


Sorry Bunny

I added another one. My problem now is, when I plug in the USB passthrough to my computer, they light up (not as bright as they should be, the ones I plan on actually using are lower voltages) and as soon as I connect the keyboards USB cable, they shut off. I don't know why.


----------



## CptAsian

Cleaning my keyboard. As you can see, it's about time that I did so.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I keep telling myself i need to use my ducky shine for gaming so i pull it out and its nice, but a few hours later im back on my model M.

Springs OP.


----------



## Jack Mac

Could have turned out better, but I"m happy with it.


----------



## user18

Looks quite nice from this angle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Could have turned out better, but I"m happy with it.


pwah nice job bud!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Looks quite nice from this angle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pwah nice job bud!


Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Could have turned out better, but I"m happy with it.


Get them black keys


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Could have turned out better, but I"m happy with it.


Came out nice!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Cleaning my keyboard. As you can see, it's about time that I did so.


I just cleaned mine after 15 years. Oy, it was ugly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I just cleaned mine after 15 years. Oy, it was ugly.


Items found:
-Money
-Better responsiveness and clikyness
-Your old doritos chips
-That thing you were looking for 10years ago


----------



## zigziglar

Has anyone else ever submerged the pcb/plate/switches in solvent?! I'm probably going to resort to this to rescue my Shine 3.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Has anyone else ever submerged the pcb/plate/switches in solvent?! I'm probably going to resort to this to rescue my Shine 3.


Yeah.. don't do that.

Worst case senario fixes usually mean desoldering the switch, popping it open, and cleaning it out.

If you want, i'll rescue it from you dunking it in a tank of liquid and hoping for the best.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Get them black keys


In person, it actually looks surprisingly nice with the white/grey keycaps.


----------



## zigziglar

Jixr: your reaction is similar to what mine was upon first reading the suggestion, but when you think about it ... there's nothing on such a modern PCB that would be damaged by temporary exposure to a mild polar solvent like ethanol, so long as it is not plugged in prior to being 100% dry. Ethanol will completely evaporate off rather quickly at room temperature. I can purify ethanol to around 99.9% quite easily myself, meaning there's practically no water there anyway.

Honestly, I'm more likely to destroy the board if I try to de-solder and solder things ... and I definitely need to AT LEAST either remove or flush 3 switches. They are so sticky it ruins the rest of the board leaving them as is.

EDIT: I personally wouldn't use water, not because it would inherently damage the PCB etc, but because it generally does a poor job of dissolving stuff (like coke syrup) if you're not able to scrub at it, but more so because it is of high risk that some water would remain trapped inside some switches and eventually leak onto the PCB during operation and short circuit it. I'm confident that high purity ethanol would evaporate 100% if left to dry for a few days - even in enclosed spaces like within a switch body.


----------



## Jixr

its really easy to remove switches, but your board, do as you wish.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its really easy to remove switches, but your board, do as you wish.


Don't think I'm not hesitant. It's just that I've tried my hand at fixing stuff by desoldering/soldering in the past and I suck at it BAD. And I don't have any mates who are any better than me at it... I can easily see HOW it is all wired up and soldered and know WHAT to do, but I'm just crap at DOING it. Those LED solder points especially. They are _tiny_.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just wanted to say that I appreciate the support I received here on OCN, r/MechanicalKeyboards wasn't as considerate.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just wanted to say that I appreciate the support I received here on OCN, r/MechanicalKeyboards wasn't as considerate.


It looks nice, makes it look more modern. I want to do the same thing to an f xt if I can find one for cheap, black or dark green or something.









Not enough modified model m's out there









Also zigziglar, desoldering switches is super easy, I would only submerge a board if every single switch was screwed up and it was my last choice. 3-4 switches doesn't justify what you are planning to do imo.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Also zigziglar, desoldering switches is super easy, I would only submerge a board if every single switch was screwed up and it was my last choice. 3-4 switches doesn't justify what you are planning to do imo.


Thanks for your advice - and yours Jixr.

If I were to give soldering a go, are there any hints tips for how to do a better job of it than I anticipate I will if left to my own devices?

All I really know is that one should wait until the iron is at maximum heat, apply heat to the destination source first then push solder wire into the iron tip ... Still, I tend to end up with solder everywhere except where I want it haha


----------



## Jixr

look at it this way, if i were about to submerge a board in hopes of fixing it, I would make sure I had a replacement already on order.

And soldering isnt that hard, I learned how to do it by changing the switches on a keyboard, and figured it out as I went along.

And it does not need to look pretty, as long as it makes the connection its good.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> look at it this way, if i were about to submerge a board in hopes of fixing it, I would make sure I had a replacement already on order.
> 
> And soldering isnt that hard, I learned how to do it by changing the switches on a keyboard, and figured it out as I went along.
> 
> And it does not need to look pretty, as long as it makes the connection its good.


I hear you there. I already have another board servicing the home PC. And I'm ordering another (because I'm obsessed, if I'm being honest haha) anyway.

I assume you've seen the back of a Shine 3 PCB? The two LED solder points are pretty close to one another. If my soldering gets messy, it will be difficult to avoid bridging the circuit, but I guess I could just try and try again until I get it right.


----------



## Jixr

if you bridge the connection, just remove the solder and try again.

Even with cheap-o radioshack boards its pretty easy to do.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just wanted to say that I appreciate the support I received here on OCN, r/MechanicalKeyboards wasn't as considerate.


mechanical keyboards reddit is filled with a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I hear you there. I already have another board servicing the home PC. And I'm ordering another (because I'm obsessed, if I'm being honest haha) anyway.
> 
> I assume you've seen the back of a Shine 3 PCB? The two LED solder points are pretty close to one another. If my soldering gets messy, it will be difficult to avoid bridging the circuit, but I guess I could just try and try again until I get it right.


Having good equipment on hand will be very helpful. A solder braid to remove solder(or if you're lucky enough to have a desoldering iron, use that) and an iron with a good tip is a must. Keep a damp sponge near by to clean out the iron tip. Unless you have a mesh tip cleaner of some sort.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Having good equipment on hand will be very helpful. A solder braid to remove solder(or if you're lucky enough to have a desoldering iron, use that) and an iron with a good tip is a must. Keep a damp sponge near by to clean out the iron tip. Unless you have a mesh tip cleaner of some sort.


Thanks for the tips. I don't have a desoldering iron, but I could pick up a de-soldering pump for a few dollars. I think you have to heat the solder with a normal iron, then suck it up in the pump while it's molten. Not as ideal as an iron with hollow/vacuum tip, but I could probably improve my current technique with the pump alone.

How does one ascertain whether or not the iron tip is good? Is there an ideal watts for PCB repairs? I can buy an iron anywhere from 25w to 100w, some with dual modes.


----------



## kishagi

Does anyone know where to find: front face engraved pbt keycaps?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I don't have a desoldering iron, but I could pick up a de-soldering pump for a few dollars. I think you have to heat the solder with a normal iron, then suck it up in the pump while it's molten. Not as ideal as an iron with hollow/vacuum tip, but I could probably improve my current technique with the pump alone.
> 
> How does one ascertain whether or not the iron tip is good? Is there an ideal watts for PCB repairs? I can buy an iron anywhere from 25w to 100w, some with dual modes.


I believe both of my irons are 15watt. It works for most things. I would personally use the solder braid as it sucks up the solder a lot better than a pump would. The vacuum tip iron is the best though, unless you're using it on small pinouts like the LEDs on a switch. For the small pinouts the braid will work best.
And you don't want to go too high on the iron wattage, prolonged exposure to the heat coming from it might damage the PCB or other SMDs on it. It's best to use the bare minimum.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I believe both of my irons are 15watt. It works for most things. I would personally use the solder braid as it sucks up the solder a lot better than a pump would. The vacuum tip iron is the best though, unless you're using it on small pinouts like the LEDs on a switch. For the small pinouts the braid will work best.
> And you don't want to go too high on the iron wattage, prolonged exposure to the heat coming from it might damage the PCB or other SMDs on it. It's best to use the bare minimum.


Thanks for the advice. After de-soldering, what's the best method to clean the pcb and switch/led connectors so it will happily accept solder?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. After de-soldering, what's the best method to clean the pcb and switch/led connectors so it will happily accept solder?


Alcohol of some sort. Clean the contacts with that and if you have some flux, it will help the solder flow on to the contacts. There's multiple videos around the web to help you out.
Really the best way to get better at soldering is to practice a lot. I started in 8th grade. I'm a senior now, and it has helped a lot with small electronic fixes.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Alcohol of some sort. Clean the contacts with that and if you have some flux, it will help the solder flow on to the contacts. There's multiple videos around the web to help you out.
> Really the best way to get better at soldering is to practice a lot. I started in 8th grade. I'm a senior now, and it has helped a lot with small electronic fixes.


I used to do a bit of silver soldering with oxy/acetylene and wasn't too bad at that, but when things get really small, I tend to be too clumsy haha I will grab some flux and desoldering braid and have a good, methinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find: front face engraved pbt keycaps?


Just bringing your post back down to most recent ones as I kind of spammed the thread a bit. I personally don't know of any places that sell what you're after. Most aftermarket keysets are either top-printed or blank...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find: front face engraved pbt keycaps?


you can find lasered , but not engraved.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can find lasered , but not engraved.


Now I'm curious ^_^

I know I'd probably settle just for the ones on the CoolerMaster XT Stealth, but the idea of trying out some side printed PBT caps is... Addicting, some would say.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> look at it this way, if i were about to submerge a board in hopes of fixing it, I would make sure I had a replacement already on order.
> 
> And soldering isnt that hard, I learned how to do it by changing the switches on a keyboard, and figured it out as I went along.
> 
> And it does not need to look pretty, as long as it makes the connection its good.


just for the sake of conversation;

do you realize that most electronic devices are submerged into a solvent bath during manufacturing in order to clean off flux, contaminants, etc? why would a second solvent bath be detrimental to the operation of the device so long as certain precautions were followed i.e. ample time for drying out, lack of water in the solvent, etc.?

as far as the soldering goes, there are a lot of differences that do matter when soldering to determine whether or not the connection is good. if you end up disturbing the connection prematurely, don't drive enough heat into the connection point etc, you can easily end up with weak and/or high resistance connection that can be difficult to troubleshoot at best. I'm not saying this to deter anyone, as soldering is really quite easy once you get the hang of it. I just want to make sure that the knowledge is passed around to everyone interested. Here and here are two of my favorite guides for people new to soldering to learn what a good connection looks like.

as far as the wattage of the iron, I would suggest no more than 15w for pcb work, though you can get away with up to 25w if you have a thermal shunt and are working on through hole components with a bit of space for the shunt to connect between the device and soldering connection.

@zigziglar as I said before, I'm sure plenty of us are willing to assist you if you'd like, but don't be deterred to make an attempt yourself either. best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## zigziglar

@JayKthnx I appreciate the information. As you could see from my previous post re solvent bath, I couldn't fathom any real world issue with this process beyond incomplete drying. I can either purchase or purify my own anhydrous ethanol (laboratory classification of anhydrous ethanol is 99.5%), so water content is not an issue. There is likely already more water content present in the switches from atmospheric moisture. Disassembly of the board down to pcb/plate/switch SHOULD be sufficient to facilitate drying. I can always suspend the pcb etc in a drying chamber at around 60c for a day or two ... or place it in a vacuum chamber to reduce the evaporation temperature of the ethanol ...

I will read the links re soldering and make an evaluation of risk vs benefit and proceed from there.







Cheers


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Now I'm curious ^_^


I've seen white and smoke black and rainbow front lasered caps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> just for the sake of conversation


Just seems like the wrong way to go about fixing it in my opinion.


----------



## JayKthnx

for someone that may feel uncomfortable with desoldering their switches, but doesn't mind leaving their keyboard down and out for a day or two, it seems perfectly acceptable to me. I would personally just desolder the switch, open it up and spray it out with contact cleaner, but I have the tools and experience to do so.


----------



## zigziglar

Hmm what about leaving the switches attached and just giving them a good spray out with an Electronics contact cleaner and lube like DeOxit D5?

We have this cleaner here: WD-40 Contact Cleaner


----------



## JayKthnx

I think deoxit has been known to damage the switch housings. Not sure about that specific contact cleaner. Either way, it's best to actually open the switch to clean the contacts like that, which still requires desoldering in your case.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I was just reading through the last few pages and saw the posts about OTG cables...those things are amazing! I'm gonna have to get one. There's no two ways about it.
A friend of mine installed GTA on his galaxy 3, got an otg cable, plugged in a ps3 controller and played GTA on his phone with it. Freaking awesome.
Maybe I'll have to get a tiny little 60% keyboard to carry around with me









Oohhh but the monies...the monies...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I was just reading through the last few pages and saw the posts about OTG cables...those things are amazing! I'm gonna have to get one. There's no two ways about it.
> A friend of mine installed GTA on his galaxy 3, got an otg cable, plugged in a ps3 controller and played GTA on his phone with it. Freaking awesome.
> Maybe I'll have to get a tiny little 60% keyboard to carry around with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhh but the monies...the monies...


That's Android for you







!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I think deoxit has been known to damage the switch housings. Not sure about that specific contact cleaner. Either way, it's best to actually open the switch to clean the contacts like that, which still requires desoldering in your case.


DeOxit Fader should be fine. I'd avoid WD-40.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, don't use any wd-40, and avoid any aerosol lubricants as well.


----------



## JayKthnx

And machining oil. Trololol


----------



## Travellerr

I have been typing on the 55g Realforce and at first I hated the typing experience compared Leopold fc660c.
But then I gave it an actual chance and have fallen in love with the more tactile feel of the 55g topre switches compared to your more common and standard 45g uniform Topre keyboards. I highly recommend this keyboard because it is not too heavy even for someone that is more prone to using the lighter 45g switch types.


----------



## kishagi

just sent in the membership form; here are crappy pics (taken from Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G) of my Majestouch Ninja TKL and my eSports MEKA:





I have no idea why Thermaltake laid out the keys that way...

I really like the cherry blacks but I want to try out the dark greys, Ill need to find some 80g springs

And my 1st custom keycap:


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> just sent in the membership form; here are crappy pics (taken from Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G) of my Majestouch Ninja TKL and my eSports MEKA:
> 
> I have no idea why Thermaltake laid out the keys that way...
> 
> I really like the cherry blacks but I want to try out the dark greys, Ill need to find some 80g springs
> 
> And my 1st custom keycap:


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Anonymoos3r

So I thought this would be the best place to ask this.

I'm looking for a keyboard and I'm big into the Topres. So the HHKB Pro2 seemed like a great option, BUT I really enjoy a dedicated backspace and arrow keys. So then it comes to mind that a 10 keyless would be a great option. Now, I haven't experienced Topres but I have experienced cherry Reds. And the cherry's don't feel right for me. So I am up for trying the Topres.

So here is my question, what is the best keyboard to get Topres, but with arrow keys? It would also help for a decent price too. Thanks.

And if the HHKB is the best board to try Topres then I'm up for it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymoos3r*
> 
> So I thought this would be the best place to ask this.
> 
> I'm looking for a keyboard and I'm big into the Topres. So the HHKB Pro2 seemed like a great option, BUT I really enjoy a dedicated backspace and arrow keys. So then it comes to mind that a 10 keyless would be a great option. Now, I haven't experienced Topres but I have experienced cherry Reds. And the cherry's don't feel right for me. So I am up for trying the Topres.
> 
> So here is my question, what is the best keyboard to get Topres, but with arrow keys? It would also help for a decent price too. Thanks.
> 
> And if the HHKB is the best board to try Topres then I'm up for it.


I'd personally get an FC660C, you could also consider a Realforce 87U, which you can get with variable or uniform weighting.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Just bought the Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 with brown switches! I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## JayKthnx

I would say either get a realforce 87u or hold out a bit longer to wait for the cooler master novatouch to release and see how those are.


----------



## Anonymoos3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally get an FC660C, you could also consider a Realforce 87U, which you can get with variable or uniform weighting.


Alright thanks, will check them out. Another thing, been hearing about variable or uniform weighting. What is that exactly? And I guess why would someone want that?


----------



## JayKthnx

variable weighted has lighter weight springs in place for your pinkies iirc. uniform is the same weight across the entire deck.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymoos3r*
> 
> [Alright thanks, will check them out. Another thing, been hearing about variable or uniform weighting. What is that exactly? And I guess why would someone want that?


Uniform just means every switch on the keyboard has the same approximate actuation force for every key, this generally makes it cheaper and easier to produce the board because you can use the same switch for every key and not have to worry if the switch is in the right key.

This isn't ideal for some however if you consider the standard typing position, which leaves keys towards the left and right sides of the alphanumeric block to be pressed by your ring and pinkie fingers. These fingers are typically weaker than your index or middle fingers, and some people may have issues actuating switches after a while with those fingers as reliably as if they were using their index or middle fingers. The fact that your pinkie and ring fingers are weaker also means they might get tired or ache quicker than your index and middle fingers with the uniform weighting.

To combat this, some topre boards come with variable weighting, so that keys to the left and right sides of the alphanumeric block have lower weighting, this can provide a more pleasant typing experience because your weaker fingers won't get tired as quickly.

Here's how Realforce varies the switch weighting on some of their 87U models:


----------



## Anonymoos3r

Sweet thanks, brings in more options for me.


----------



## The_chemist21

If you don't have to have the keyboard right now I would wait for CM Novatouch. It has MX compatible stems that will allow to swap keycaps easily and it will most likely bring down the price on other Topre boards.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, just sent in the membership form and wanted to share some pics








Also wanted to show a wrist rest I made for my brother who was complaining that the board is too high. It's not the prettiest thing I ever made but it's functional.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















And this is the wrist rest. A simple piece of wood and a piece of old jeans












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





The back side


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Just bought the Filco Majestouch Ninja 2 with brown switches! I can't wait for it to get here!


Been waiting for just shy of a month for mine


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*


Are those red key caps the ones off of elite keyboards.com?


----------



## Travellerr

Yes they are the ones that were from elitekeyboards, and I really like them, but I got my Leopold fc660c way before the black blank pbt key caps were available and I really wish I could of waiting just because it has gotten harder and harder to get key caps with or without legends anywhere now a days. Then when you do it costs the amount of a mechanical keyboard, and I am talking a nicer more costly mechanical keyboard.

But I would say given the circumstances of being one of the last people to order this particular set of caps that I am lucky that I did it when I did. What about you ? you have a board that thocks at all?


----------



## zigziglar

Too many people on Skype nagging me to get a mic, so I decided I'd grab a Zalman clip on ... and to cut back on shipping costs, I thought I might as well get a Ducky DK2087 with reds in order to complete the MX spectrum.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Been waiting for just shy of a month for mine


Oh noez! Where did you order from?


----------



## zigziglar

I've been looking for white PBT keycaps that are front side printed, but I want a more subtle print like baby blue or light grey or something. Anyone got any suggestions? I've tried taobao, but I couldn't find quite what I'm looking for (not that I know any Chinese, so I could easily have missed something).


----------



## fleetfeather

Hi guys,

After a bit of a chat with Para, I'm curious to hear if the Keyboard Club has any info on suppliers for R1 x1.5 keys. I'm in need of 3 blank, black ones


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> After a bit of a chat with Para, I'm curious to hear if the Keyboard Club has any info on suppliers for R1 x1.5 keys. I'm in need of 3 blank, black ones


R1 1.5? :/ all the R1 keys I've had are 1, 1.25 or 1.75. I can't help you there


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> R1 1.5? :/ all the R1 keys I've had are 1, 1.25 or 1.75. I can't help you there


Haha yup, I've got a Choc Mini coming in shortly, which uses 1.5's for LCtrl, LAlt and RCtrl. It's going to be a bit of a niche, but I'm hoping some fellow mech owners will have stumbled across them at some point


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll check my sp crap bag and see if I have any


----------



## Insane569

Ok so those of you who remember my k60 LED mod. That's going into full swing when I get my LEDs from china (april1-17) but I'm going to need to get some clear key caps or caps that will allow light through. Because this is a corsair board, I think that might be difficult, should I just make molds of it and pour my own caps? That might be my only shot of getting caps that work well with this board.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> After a bit of a chat with Para, I'm curious to hear if the Keyboard Club has any info on suppliers for R1 x1.5 keys. I'm in need of 3 blank, black ones


Were those keys missing or are you putting another key set on the keyboard?


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey guys, just ordered my first custom key. (Zoidberg of Disapproval) I feel like this will be a pretty slippery slope from here on haha. Anyone have good recommendations on where to get full sets of keys or other custom keys?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Ok so those of you who remember my k60 LED mod. That's going into full swing when I get my LEDs from china (april1-17) but I'm going to need to get some clear key caps or caps that will allow light through. Because this is a corsair board, I think that might be difficult, should I just make molds of it and pour my own caps? That might be my only shot of getting caps that work well with this board.


One of *these* sets should work for the K60


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> One of *these* sets should work for the K60


I can vouch for those sets working on pretty much anything.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Were those keys missing or are you putting another key set on the keyboard?


Custom set


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> One of *these* sets should work for the K60


That looks nice. Thanks man.
Rep


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered my first custom key. (Zoidberg of Disapproval) I feel like this will be a pretty slippery slope from here on haha. Anyone have good recommendations on where to get full sets of keys or other custom keys?


http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#post_6025244


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Custom set


What profile are they, I ask because if you were trying to match the choc mini you would need Cherry profile which would be hard to find just those keys alone. What key set are you going to use?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> One of *these* sets should work for the K60


I'll second this. My only "issue" with it is that I had to buy the WASD transluscent keycap set to get the G3-G6 keys on my Logitech G710+. Which for some reason is still sitting on my desk, waiting for me to install them >.>;;;


----------



## nubbinator

Mucked up the beak a little on the translucent:



it should look more like the beak on this one:


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> What profile are they, I ask because if you were trying to match the choc mini you would need OEM Cherry profile which would be hard to find just those keys alone. What key set are you going to use?


Forgive me, still learning the 'ins and outs' of mech key caps









I was looking for some R1 x1.5's to match with a full WASD set. How can I find out the profile of the various WASD options?


----------



## Paradigm84

Love the duck keycap.


----------



## JayKthnx

I would love to grab a yellow on trans blue duck like that if you end up selling one. would like to grab it for a special someone. great work nub!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Forgive me, still learning the 'ins and outs' of mech key caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for some R1 x1.5's to match with a full WASD set. How can I find out the profile of the various WASD options?


They don't really specify, you just have to search. WASD set is OEM and the keys on the Choc are Cherry. In the previous post I meant to say they are Cherry profile not OEM Cherry.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> They don't really specify, you just have to search. WASD set is OEM and the keys on the Choc are Cherry. In the previous post I meant to say they are Cherry profile not OEM Cherry.


Well I'd be replacing the full erm "stock" set from the Choc, so I think I just need to make sure the x1.5's match whatever my new set is, right? (in this case, a OEM set).

Am I doing this right haha?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well I'd be replacing the full erm "stock" set from the Choc, so I think I just need to make sure the x1.5's match whatever my new set is, right? (in this case, a OEM set).
> 
> Am I doing this right haha?


Yup, you need R1 1.5 OEM profile, at the moment I cannot think of where you would buy them but if it comes to mind I will let you know.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Yup, you need R1 1.5 OEM profile, at the moment I cannot think of where you would buy them but if it comes to mind I will let you know.


awesome, thanks heaps







btw, what's the dealio when it comes to profiles; are any more preferable than others? (probably highly subjective, am i right?). I never had any problems with the caps on my K90, but then again I haven't felt anything other than them so I have no idea if I'm missing out on anything haha


----------



## azianai

so in the theme of the club about saving money being boring, i bought another Filco MJ2. This time TKL though!
I never was a big fan of the stock filco camo boards, so when I saw someone did this with their MJ2, i had to have it.

Digi-Camo Filco MJ2 MX Red


With GMK Caps. Feels soo good and looks so right.


Wonder if i can enter this to the KOTM even though i didn't do the paint job lol.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Oh noez! Where did you order from?


I decided not to go big and expedite, so it's taking its sweet time from Japan ha


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Mucked up the beak a little on the translucent:
> 
> 
> 
> it should look more like the beak on this one:


DUUUUDE that is so sick!
Me wants.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Yup, you need R1 1.5 OEM profile, at the moment I cannot think of where you would buy them but if it comes to mind I will let you know.


Only place I recall ever seeing those keys is in the Max universal keysets, and of course on boards with that spacing stock.


----------



## Travellerr

I have seen the same paint job bit with lesser quality key caps, and how much did you have to pay to snag this sexy board? Because it definitely looks awesome with the combination of the came with the key caps. Salute sir on an awesome buy:thumb:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to update anyone that cares (seems like no one so far, but hey I'll post it):
http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg

That item is no longer in stock atm - buychina sent me this msg:
"the item 2 you ordered is out of stock now, would you like to change any other items or accept a refund? if you have any questions,please contact with us."

Pretty god customer service - I'll see what gets done, I find some of the same caps by other sellers. And some spongepants ones that are really cool!


----------



## HOTDOGS

My majestouch 2 Ninja came in today and i have to say, I love it! I'm not sure if browns were the best key choose through, because I feel like I'm bottoming them out. Also, I find the cable too short, based on my current config.

On another note, I miss the media keys on my old membrane keyboard. Is there a program or way to bind keys? Preferably within windows.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Only place I recall ever seeing those keys is in the Max universal keysets, and of course on boards with that spacing stock.


would you be able to link me?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> would you be able to link me?


you need something the GH'ers and others have dubbed the "Tsangan set"
It'll come with the correct spacebar and the winkeyless mods for you to use.

Now regarding to profile, OEM is basically what most manufactures are using for their key profiles. Cherry profile is Cherry corp's profile, it's a lower profile than OEM
there's also another common profile which is SP's DCS profile which is lower than cherry and OEM.

found this pic from OCN user Igthorn's gallery when i googled the profiles

Row Profile Left to Right: Filco/OEM/Standard , SP's DCS , Original Cherry

color might be off, but something like this:
http://www.keypop.net/product/coffee-set-tsangan-kit-winkeyless


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> you need something the GH'ers and others have dubbed the "Tsangan set"
> It'll come with the correct spacebar and the winkeyless mods for you to use.
> 
> Now regarding to profile, OEM is basically what most manufactures are using for their key profiles. Cherry profile is Cherry corp's profile, it's a lower profile than OEM
> there's also another common profile which is SP's DCS profile which is lower than cherry and OEM.
> 
> found this pic from OCN user Igthorn's gallery when i googled the profiles
> 
> Row Profile Left to Right: Filco/OEM/Standard , SP's DCS , Original Cherry
> 
> color might be off, but something like this:
> http://www.keypop.net/product/coffee-set-tsangan-kit-winkeyless


Great info here! Thanks!

Yep, Para told me a Tsangan Set is what I need to be looking for, however my understanding is that these sets are only available through GH's groupbuys, of which I'd need to wait around for the colour scheme and design I'm searching for to appear? (correct me if I'm wrong here)

I recognise my spacebar in particular is crazy-strange haha, so I'm not sure if any Tsangan Sets would come with the right spacebar sizing (It's a x5 width).

I got in contact with a few OEM manufacturer's yesterday and was told by one of them that my R1 1x.1.5 keys are also called Row 4 1.5 keys... This confused me, as I got the feeling that a "Row 4 1.5 key" would have a different contour to the other keys appearing on my bottom row. Eg: It would be like chucking a x1.5 "Tab" key in the place of my LCtrl key (which, I know from trying it on my current K90 board, doesn't feel or look right despite being the same dimensions). Am I wrong here?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> would you be able to link me?


It's been floating around this thread a bunch lately, but here you go:

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/key-cap/full-keycap-sets.html


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Great info here! Thanks!
> 
> Yep, Para told me a Tsangan Set is what I need to be looking for, however my understanding is that these sets are only available through GH's groupbuys, of which I'd need to wait around for the colour scheme and design I'm searching for to appear? (correct me if I'm wrong here)
> 
> I recognise my spacebar in particular is crazy-strange haha, so I'm not sure if any Tsangan Sets would come with the right spacebar sizing (It's a x5 width).
> 
> I got in contact with a few OEM manufacturer's yesterday and was told by one of them that my R1 1x.1.5 keys are also called Row 4 1.5 keys... This confused me, as I got the feeling that a "Row 4 1.5 key" would have a different contour to the other keys appearing on my bottom row. Eg: It would be like chucking a x1.5 "Tab" key in the place of my LCtrl key (which, I know from trying it on my current K90 board, doesn't feel or look right despite being the same dimensions). Am I wrong here?


diff manufactures use different numbering for their profiles.

The most common manufacture for GH'ers right now is Signature Plastics
Their numbering goes 1-4 from bottom to up.

Sites like QWERkeys go the other way, they go 4-1 from bottom to up.

Either way you'll need 1.5 Mods, prob SOL on the spacebar front.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> It's been floating around this thread a bunch lately, but here you go:
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/key-cap/full-keycap-sets.html


Oh, my apologies, should've just used the search function probably. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> diff manufactures use different numbering for their profiles.
> 
> The most common manufacture for GH'ers right now is Signature Plastics
> Their numbering goes 1-4 from bottom to up.
> 
> Sites like QWERkeys go the other way, they go 4-1 from bottom to up.
> 
> Either way you'll need 1.5 Mods, prob SOL on the spacebar front.


Ahh i see, i see. Man, they really should try to work at standardising this haha. Alright then, so I should probably heed the advice from the resellers / manufactures when they say they have the product I'm looking for rather than thinking that they're shamelessly just trying to move product









Sorry, SOL?

---

Edit: Is there a chance Sig Plastics numbers their keys 4-1 bottom to up, because they happen to be the people telling me that their Row 4 is the bottom row lol


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh, my apologies, should've just used the search function probably. Thanks!
> Ahh i see, i see. Man, they really should try to work at standardising this haha. Alright then, so I should probably heed the advice from the resellers / manufactures when they say they have the product I'm looking for rather than thinking that they're shamelessly just trying to move product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, SOL?
> 
> ---
> 
> Edit: Is there a chance Sig Plastics numbers their keys 4-1 bottom to up, because they happen to be the people telling me that their Row 4 is the bottom row lol


yeah i prob have them mixed up. I just by habit call the function row 4 and go down. Sorry! lol

http://www.keycapsdirect.com/images/key-caps/dcsrowguide.pdf

and SOL = S*** out of luck =P


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> yeah i prob have them mixed up. I just by habit call the function row 4 and go down. Sorry! lol
> 
> http://www.keycapsdirect.com/images/key-caps/dcsrowguide.pdf
> 
> and SOL = S*** out of luck =P


Haha all good!

Does the Keyboard Club in general have any opinions or any guides to the various materials being used for caps? Do some feel better than others for example?

Btw Sig Plastics told me they could mould be a x5 spacebar if I wanted. 100 bucks


----------



## Jixr

Generally, most people agree that thick PBT is best. more resitant to shine, and they feel a bit more solid. They are more expensive, and a set generally starts at about $40 or so

ABS is the stuff that most keyboards are shipped with, thin, cheap, and shine quickly. ABS sets are pretty cheap.


----------



## fleetfeather

Right on. Is PBT what the stock Cherry caps are made of?

edit: you ninja'd haha


----------



## Jixr

Also, generally, PBT caps are textured, while abs are usually smooth. I prefer the textured, but thats just me.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ah yep, that's for sure something to consider. Is it the coating which is textured, or the underlying plastic/s?


----------



## Jixr

The plastic itself. The only coating on keycaps are the keycaps designed for backlit keyboards. ( thin abs plasic where the plastic is an opaque white, with the black cover layer with the legend removed so the LED can shine through )

( there are a few 'gamer' keys that have rubber textured coating on the keys, like the ones that come with the corsair k60 )


----------



## Jack Mac

Ok, I'm having this weird issue with my Model M. It randomly decides that it wants to type in all caps when caps lock is off and decides that it doesn't want me to use my number pad even when num lock is on. However, unplugging and plugging my PS/2 to USB blue cube adapter makes the issue go away, which leads me to believe it's the adapter. However, I'd like some input on this issue before I do anything.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The plastic itself. The only coating on keycaps are the keycaps designed for backlit keyboards. ( thin abs plasic where the plastic is an opaque white, with the black cover layer with the legend removed so the LED can shine through )
> 
> ( there are a few 'gamer' keys that have rubber textured coating on the keys, like the ones that come with the corsair k60 )


Ahh yep, right on. Thanks again for the insight


----------



## zigziglar

Has anyone got a TKL with black keys/white legends and brilliant white case? I've got a black on black TKL I'm thinking of painting, but I can't envision it ...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Has anyone got a TKL with black keys/white legends and brilliant white case? I've got a black on black TKL I'm thinking of painting, but I can't envision it ...




I win.


----------



## zigziglar

Thanks Jixr! That was super quick - and your own keyboard too, right? I like it! Any tips for painting? I was just planning on grabbing matte white spray paint that says its suitable for plastic (and requires no surface prep) from the hardware store.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I win.


that's TOO DAMN SEXY!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Thanks Jixr! That was super quick - and your own keyboard too, right? I like it! Any tips for painting? I was just planning on grabbing matte white spray paint that says its suitable for plastic (and requires no surface prep) from the hardware store.


copy pasty my guide for painting QFR's/Xt's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.

1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.

Feel free to use my steps for an easy and awesome finish for any paint project.



Though if you don't do proper prep work its going to look like crap.

if you take the proper steps, you can make a $4 rattle can paint look amazing.

Difference between a nice $4 paint job and a crap $4 paint job is the time spent, the prepwork, patience, and attention to detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's TOO DAMN SEXY!


Still not as sexy as another one of mine. Unfortunately the case broke and have not got around to repairing it.


I've done yellow, white, 3 blue ones, red, glow in the dark, and I think I want to try a green one next. I'm really thinking of repainting both of my blue cases ( at least my XT ) its starting to get a bit boring.

Either that just finally get a KMAC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> copy pasty my guide for painting QFR's/Xt's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.
> 
> Feel free to use my steps for an easy and awesome finish for any paint project.
> 
> 
> 
> Though if you don't do proper prep work its going to look like crap.
> 
> if you take the proper steps, you can make a $4 rattle can paint look amazing.
> 
> Difference between a nice $4 paint job and a crap $4 paint job is the time spent, the prepwork, patience, and attention to detail.
> Still not as sexy as another one of mine. Unfortunately the case broke and have not got around to repairing it.
> 
> 
> I've done yellow, white, 3 blue ones, red, glow in the dark, and I think I want to try a green one next. I'm really thinking of repainting both of my blue cases ( at least my XT ) its starting to get a bit boring.
> 
> Either that just finally get a KMAC.


soooo when you giving me one







?


----------



## Paradigm84

It's my birthday, now I just need to wait for the V2 CODE with MX Clears to come back in stock so I can get it.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> .


Are they all the same model of keyboard? I love the look of 10 key less boards. I want one.


----------



## HPE1000

Happy birthday!


----------



## zigziglar

That's some extensive prep-work there! Reminds me of sharpening knives for some reason. Well that just added a whole heap of time to my plan! Gotta do things the best way possible, especially if the extra cost is minimal, such as with a few extra pieces of sandpaper.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Are they all the same model of keyboard? I love the look of 10 key less boards. I want one.


all Cooler Master Quickfire Rapids, one of the best bang for your buck keyboards there is. Cheap, easy to mod, lots of options, and comes in black/red/brown/green switch options, and a backlit version will hit the market soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> That's some extensive prep-work there! Reminds me of sharpening knives for some reason. Well that just added a whole heap of time to my plan! Gotta do things the best way possible, especially if the extra cost is minimal, such as with a few extra pieces of sandpaper.


Yeah, if your just going to blast it with paint, don't bother.

When you rush is when things go to crap, and then you'll just be upset that you basically wasted all the time and money to just end up with crappy work that you're not happy with. But when you take your time, are patient, and do the proper steps, you can get a glass smooth finish from dirt cheap paint. Each case I painted takes about a week in total, but the results are amazing, and they have held up great.

I can't stand when people just drown whatever with paint, let it dry, and call it a day.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Anybody have experience with USB extension cables? Did you notice any lag at all? Correct me if I'm wrong, but input lag should be less than 1ms?

Also, even though I just got it this morning, I'm going to return my Filco Majestouch Ninja, for the tenkeyless version. The mouse pad is just situated awkwardly beside it, and I think this may remedy the problem. Also, I rarely use the numpad unless I'm doing stats for my labs.

How is making the switch to a tenkeyless? I'm hoping it will feel better ergonomically with the mouse.


----------



## Crazy9000

It's very unlikely you would notice input lag even if you made a chain of USB cables and hubs going to your front porch and back.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> all Cooler Master Quickfire Rapids, one of the best bang for your buck keyboards there is. Cheap, easy to mod, lots of options, and comes in black/red/brown/green switch options, and a backlit version will hit the market soon.
> Yeah, if your just going to blast it with paint, don't bother.
> 
> When you rush is when things go to crap, and then you'll just be upset that you basically wasted all the time and money to just end up with crappy work that you're not happy with. But when you take your time, are patient, and do the proper steps, you can get a glass smooth finish from dirt cheap paint. Each case I painted takes about a week in total, but the results are amazing, and they have held up great.
> 
> I can't stand when people just drown whatever with paint, let it dry, and call it a day.


Only reason I contemplated spraying it with no prep-work is that there are paints that claim to produce just as good results without doing so. I'm personally not adverse to taking my time. In fact, as you know, I have a Shine 3 out of action that I can take all the time I want on while waiting for the pcb to dry thoroughly. I was planning on going with either a green or orange on that case. It has a mixture of black and purple shine keys and green backlighting.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's very unlikely you would notice input lag even if you made a chain of USB cables and hubs going to your front porch and back.


That's what I thought, but it's always nice to hear it reinforced by somebody else!









As for my other question, how have peoples switch between full size to tenkeyless proceeded? Also, can anybody recommend a macro key software for windows? I'm just looking to assign the basic media keys: volume up, volume down, play and pause.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, that no prep paint is basically self etching. good for wood or anything you don't care to look half bad.

the thing with keyboards is the design aspect of touch points.

a keyboard by design is something you're going to touch all the time. A bad texture or wrong material used can make or break a product. anything less than smooth and you're going to notice it. The idea with touch points is ideally something you like to touch, and at worse, something you don't notice.

Successful companies reconize this, thats why apple spends crazy money on design, and they know all about touch points. Up until recently, most windows laptops SUCKED at the design of a product you touch constantly.

to wrap up my rant. if you're painting or modding anything you touch, do it right or you'll notice.


----------



## JayKthnx

If you check my photos, you can take a peek at how the purple shine caps look. They're a bit light for my liking, but not terribly so.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, that no prep paint is basically self etching. good for wood or anything you don't care to look half bad.
> 
> the thing with keyboards is the design aspect of touch points.
> 
> a keyboard by design is something you're going to touch all the time. A bad texture or wrong material used can make or break a product. anything less than smooth and you're going to notice it. The idea with touch points is ideally something you like to touch, and at worse, something you don't notice.
> 
> Successful companies reconize this, thats why apple spends crazy money on design, and they know all about touch points. Up until recently, most windows laptops SUCKED at the design of a product you touch constantly.
> 
> to wrap up my rant. if you're painting or modding anything you touch, do it right or you'll notice.


Rant acknowledged. Thanks for the info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> If you check my photos, you can take a peek at how the purple shine caps look. They're a bit light for my liking, but not terribly so.


I have mine set up a bit differently, but yeah I have the same purple keys and I agree they could've been a more aesthetically pleasing shade of purple. That being said, I think a lighter or more brilliant coloured case will improve the integration of this colour. I think green - like the colour green that Ducky included with the purple keyset - might look good.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's very unlikely you would notice input lag even if you made a chain of USB cables and hubs going to your front porch and back.


Electrons' speed can be rounded to C. So... for 1ms latency you'd need 186 miles of cable. You'd have problems with power drop before that.


----------



## zigziglar

I remember when I used to use VSTiS to stream virtual instruments in live music performances and anything over 10ms felt horrendous to me. It wasn't noticeable in terms of perception, but more "feel". It made the instrument feel "heavier" and put my rhythm out a bit. I can understand how some gamers with high apm might feel a similar way when they are describing the differences in polling rates. Completely irrelevant, I guess, but still ... Cable length certainly had no role the experience.


----------



## JayKthnx

lucky. I got a yellow vanity cap with my purple cap set.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> lucky. I got a yellow vanity cap with my purple cap set.


The store I bought mine from had the yellow one pictured, but I ended up with both and some red WASD ones too. Strange. But yeah, that's the green I'm thinking of using. The yellow could look nice too, but I thought green LEDs would tie it all together nicely.


----------



## zigziglar

Don't you hate the time between ordering a new keyboard and receiving it. I think it goes a long way to explaining why I keep spamming this thread - like I'm trying to bring life to my anticipation haha I'm looking forward to modding the red switches to bottom out at activation point. Back to the drawing board, Razer; I'm re-inventing the wheel in my backyard (>.<)


----------



## fleetfeather

thoughts on DCS profile? It's the only profile I can find for my R1 1.5's, so I'd likely be needing to get a full full of DCS (no idea who does full sets yet, I know Sig Plastics does keys on a individual basis)


----------



## kalender

I am looking for a new keyboard and I hope you guys could recommend one for me. I am looking for a mechanical one (ofc) which need to be as silent as possible, black and backlit. I also prefer it as small as possible as my desk is not that big. I do not really need the numpad either. Do you know any keyboard that will fit my needs?


----------



## funkmetal

I am curios and want some opinions on a Backlit Mechanical Keyboard to replace my K60. I am currently deciding between the K70 with Reds and the G710+ with Browns? Thoughts or any other options in that price point? I would prefer Reds or Browns if you are wondering. Although I have used Reds extensively, I have tried some Brown switch keyboards at my local Frys and they seem like they would work for me?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I am curios and want some opinions on a Backlit Mechanical Keyboard to replace my K60. I am currently deciding between the K70 with Reds and the G710+ with Browns? Thoughts or any other options in that price point? I would prefer Reds or Browns if you are wondering. Although I have used Reds extensively, I have tried some Brown switch keyboards at my local Frys and they seem like they would work for me?


I have the g710+ Best keyboard I have ever used, absolutely LOVE it. PM me if you have any questions. I had a mx Blue keyboard before this one.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> I am looking for a new keyboard and I hope you guys could recommend one for me. I am looking for a mechanical one (ofc) which need to be as silent as possible, black and backlit. I also prefer it as small as possible as my desk is not that big. I do not really need the numpad either. Do you know any keyboard that will fit my needs?


How small? Just no numpad? Look at a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with brown or red switches and your choice of back light colour.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> I am looking for a new keyboard and I hope you guys could recommend one for me. I am looking for a mechanical one (ofc) which need to be as silent as possible, black and backlit. I also prefer it as small as possible as my desk is not that big. I do not really need the numpad either. Do you know any keyboard that will fit my needs?


I would suggest either a ducky shine 3 tkl or poker 2 depending on whether or not you're interested in a 60% keyboard


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> thoughts on DCS profile? It's the only profile I can find for my R1 1.5's, so I'd likely be needing to get a full full of DCS (no idea who does full sets yet, I know Sig Plastics does keys on a individual basis)


DCS is fine, i have a ton of SP DCS keyboard sets (all ansi though and without tsangans)

People just like the retro Cherry profile with their Scoops instead of Nubs/tabs on the F & J keys.

I personally prefer DCS and Cherry Profile over OEM. SP does make full sets, its just your order specifically needs the spacebar and 1.5 mods.

They sell full DCS Doubleshot ANSI sets for like $60 bucks.


----------



## ash152152

Just bought a filco majestouch ninja. It's so sexy.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ash152152*
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a filco majestouch ninja. It's so sexy.


Looks very nice!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah man - I think I might pull the trigger on this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231063505557&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thoughts?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah man - I think I might pull the trigger on this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231063505557&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thoughts?


its nice, just to give you another option, I have this:


and i got ir from Keypop
http://www.keypop.net/products


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> its nice, just to give you another option, I have this:
> 
> 
> and i got ir from Keypop
> http://www.keypop.net/products


$45 shipped to the UK - nice!
Thanks for the link and pic.

Although I prefer the design of the ebay one - despite it being $15 more.

Why does it say it isn't compatible with the Razer keyboard?
I personally have the Logitech G710+


----------



## azianai

could be the way the Function row and spacing is done on the razer blackwidow.

Also there's the GirlDC iron man that you can try to get from someone haha.
But those are around $100.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Desided I want to get the Razer black widow tournament stealth edition TKL.(razer orange switches)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> could be the way the Function row and spacing is done on the razer blackwidow.
> 
> Also there's the GirlDC iron man that you can try to get from someone haha.
> But those are around $100.


Too shiny for me! I want it to be a little discrete.

As for the spacing - thus would it be a problem for my G710+?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> I win.


Not just win, but Epic win. them keyboards and a Naga EPIC to go with them.
GG

Jixr is winning.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Not just win, but Epic win. them keyboards and a Naga EPIC to go with them


sadly my naga is dying. battery last maybe 3 or 4 hours. Not sure If I should just buy a new battery or just buy another naga and keep one at work and one at home ( been carrying it back and forth every day for the past 2 years lol )

Though when the rapid-i comes out, i'm getting one and doing a red one again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sadly my naga is dying. battery last maybe 3 or 4 hours. Not sure If I should just buy a new battery or just buy another naga and keep one at work and one at home ( been carrying it back and forth every day for the past 2 years lol )
> 
> Though when the rapid-i comes out, i'm getting one and doing a red one again.


You can get a new battery, its 20$ i think? Not bad for a fully custom batterypack.

Has anyone here tried the new razer switches yet?

On a 2nd thought, how the hell did i end up being a bit of a mechanical keyboard geek?
PC Enthusiast, Alienware fan, MMORPG fanatic, and now a mechanical keyboard advocate.
The universe only knows how many mechanical keyboard conversations I've started in WildStar's beta....


----------



## Jixr

i think on their website ( razer ) that they will ship out april 14th.
EDIT:

nevermind, just checked, some of them are shipping now, some next week it seems. ( depending on what version you want )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i think on their website ( razer ) that they will ship out april 14th.
> EDIT:
> 
> nevermind, just checked, some of them are shipping now, some next week it seems. ( depending on what version you want )


If things go according to plan I'll be ordering one the 1st, but I'll see if life, or inventory desides if that happens.


----------



## fleetfeather

-______________-

the dream was just crushed by Sig Plastics' inventory. Missing 1 key from my desired layout, means I have to change the entire design


----------



## Qu1ckset

Will this fit my Corsair K65?

http://www.keypop.net/product/blue-doubleshot-keycap-set-111-keycaps
http://www.keypop.net/product/green-doubleshot-keycap-set-111-keycaps


----------



## B-rock

Terrible pics, I know but It's my new baby. Brown Switches with dampeners. KBT Race 2


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Will this fit my Corsair K65?
> 
> http://www.keypop.net/product/blue-doubleshot-keycap-set-111-keycaps
> http://www.keypop.net/product/green-doubleshot-keycap-set-111-keycaps


The K65 uses non-standard modifier sizes and a 6.5 space bar, so no. The rest of the keys should be fine though, for what it's worth.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Terrible pics, I know but It's my new baby. Brown Switches with dampeners. KBT Race 2


Nice! My only qualm with 75% designs, is I wish they would make the DEL key smaller and the ESC key bigger in order to juxtoposition the F keys to match standard layouts. My muscle memory refuses to adapt to the slight leftwards positioning. At least it is a little off-set unlike many 75% boards. Looks sexy either way


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Nice! My only qualm with 75% designs, is I wish they would make the DEL key smaller and the ESC key bigger in order to juxtoposition the F keys to match standard layouts. My muscle memory refuses to adapt to the slight leftwards positioning. At least it is a little off-set unlike many 75% boards. Looks sexy either way


One of the reasons I really want a Race is because the F keys and number keys are inline like that.


----------



## ash152152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Terrible pics, I know but It's my new baby. Brown Switches with dampeners. KBT Race 2


This is very nice. I love 75% or TKL keyboard. However, i need to use the numberpad a lot during my work.


----------



## JayKthnx

@ash152152 you can just get a filco tenkeypad to supplement your tkl for work when you need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> One of the reasons I really want a Race is because the F keys and number keys are inline like that.


I'd strongly suggest race > the new bwu's. I've pretty much only heard great things about the races outside of people not caring for the layout or switch they chose.
inb4 razer hater etc
I see it as going with a trusted product being a safer bet than going with a mostly untested/brand new one that the general public hasn't been able to try and production has been put through its paces.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Can I enter for KB of the month


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @ash152152 you can just get a filco tenkeypad to supplement your tkl for work when you need it.
> I'd strongly suggest race > the new bwu's. I've pretty much only heard great things about the races outside of people not caring for the layout or switch they chose.
> inb4 razer hater etc
> I see it as going with a trusted product being a safer bet than going with a mostly untested/brand new one that the general public hasn't been able to try and production has been put through its paces.


Alternatively, you can map the right half of the keyboard to a numpad by using the left super key (windows key) and such.


----------



## JayKthnx

@frickfrock999 had a pretty bad deck some time ago as well. think you two should go head to head battle to the death.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @ash152152 you can just get a filco tenkeypad to supplement your tkl for work when you need it.
> I'd strongly suggest race > the new bwu's. I've pretty much only heard great things about the races outside of people not caring for the layout or switch they chose.
> inb4 razer hater etc
> I see it as going with a trusted product being a safer bet than going with a mostly untested/brand new one that the general public hasn't been able to try and production has been put through its paces.


You didn't ask my reasons for getting the blackwidow tournament, please ask next time before assuming.

I'm not getting the Race II but getting the Blackwidow for a few reasons
1. its cheaper, I can get it with next payday. So its more of a "eh why not?"
2. I've said this before, I want to try out the razer orange switch. I want to try browns but trying it in a new switch seems more fun and interesting. I'd have no interest in browns otherwise.
3. The race is significantly more expensive so If i were to get the race I would getting it for the express purpose of playing MMORPGs with MX Blues, but I already have my ducky shine which is MX Blues. 80$ and testing a new switch is much more interesting for 80$ than getting a completely new keyboard that I might not even favor over my springs in the first place like I do with my ducky.
I feel much more comfortable trying something out and messing with it and maybe like it or not for 80$ vs 125$
Me being a person of high preference and not even totally comfortable getting a TKL in the first place, the race has a much greater chance of being a lost cause and a waste of money than the new blackwidow tournament stealth.
4. I'm going to be buying a full year of WildStar subscription after the keyboard which is 130$(not includint taxes), the wait for a new board for the sake of testing things out or having something to fawn over for a while isn't worth the investment or possible delay that getting the Race II would over the blackwidow stealth TKL.

and 5. Don't assume my responses. If you can't assume my intentions you have no way to predict the way I will respond so the "inb4 razer hater" passive remark was completely necessary(and borderline rude).
I would have never assumed "razer hater" and the fact you felt the need to say anything relative shows how little you understand me as a person. Don't do that. I don't think with a shallow mindset, I have a very deep thought process behind a lot of things. So rather you should ask "Why" rather than assume.I'm a far more complex person than the shallow person you treat me as.

In the end the Rabbit Race II 75% would be a more quality interest, but that's not the primary motivation this time, unlike my duckyshine and Model M which were purchased for the sole idea of being utilized constantly and were expected to be of a finalized purchase point. This time around its the primary motivation is Experimentation, and minor interest. If I spend 80$ on a keyboard thats going to be used for 2 or 3 weeks and then will possibly collect dust or find a light usage purpose, i'm more ok with that then the possibility of the same thing happening with a 125$ value item that took 2 months longer to save up for.
I can get the blackwidow stealth tournament edition on the 1st of the month if they're still in stock. I'd have to wait till May to get the race II.


----------



## JayKthnx

you've stated all these reasons before. I took them into account, but humbly disagree and was giving the race a final hurrah.
I will respond to the rest of your post outside of this thread at a later time. I need to go to work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> you've stated all these reasons before. I took them into account,


Well Didn't sound like it, which is why you got the wall of text. And don't reply to it, just read it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Every solid looking colour scheme I try to put together, I get 95% of the way through and find out Signature Plastics is missing one particular colour choice for a non-1x1 key on some row, somewhere.



Like, why can't I just have a neutral colour for all my non-alphanumeric keys without there being a backspace not available, or a Rshift not available.....


----------



## Seredin

people get so touchy so easily









Today would be a good day for the Filco to come.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> *people get so touchy so easily*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today would be a good day for the Filco to come.


ikr.









also Can't wait for a Cherry mx blue keyboard myself however







.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Every solid looking colour scheme I try to put together, I get 95% of the way through and find out Signature Plastics is missing one particular colour choice for a non-1x1 key on some row, somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, why can't I just have a neutral colour for all my non-alphanumeric keys without there being a backspace not available, or a Rshift not available.....


i'll solve your problem
get a new keyboard, one with a standard layout.


----------



## Angrychair

mmm that race


----------



## newchemicals

Managed to get a Model M keyboard, will post pics soon.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Managed to get a Model M keyboard, will post pics soon.


I'd love to see some, the Model M is an amazing keyboard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WOOOOOSH!!!

Anyways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Managed to get a Model M keyboard, will post pics soon.


104key or 101 key?


----------



## JayKthnx

@fleetfeather I found a 5x space bar in my sp grab bag. it appears to be a thick pbt sa profile, and it has minor surface imperfections, most likely from other keys in the bag rubbing against it. I'm more than willing to send it to you though as I have no use for it. I'll keep digging around in the bag to see if I can find you some 1.5x mods.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Has anyone here tried MX Greens? Blacks are too soft for me, and the upgrade bug is biting


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Has anyone here tried MX Greens? Blacks are too soft for me, and the upgrade bug is biting


jixr uses greens, iirc, If im wrong i forgot who it was.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2110080/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-review-did-razer-design-a-better-switch.html

A review for the new Blackwidow Ultimate

I'm a bit confused

"Razer Greens feel a bit like a clicky rubber-dome switch"

"The Razer Greens, however, have a much higher actuation point. It's very close to the keycap's resting point"
Rubberdomes have a much lower accuation point don't they? i mean my scissorswitch there's almost no difference between bottoming out and accuation.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Has anyone here tried MX Greens? Blacks are too soft for me, and the upgrade bug is biting


greens and blacks are my fav's, due to the hang and the click, greens while using the same springs as blacks, do require a bit more force to actuate. I like you, love heavy switches. I have noticed I can go all day typing on blacks, but writing on greens I do start to notice my fingers getting a little tired, espc, my pinkys when used for backspace, shift, etc.

so if you feel blacks are too soft, greens ( or clears, inbetween blks and grns in terms of force needed to throw the switch ) may be your next switch type, but any heavier than that and you'll have to find some custom springs to put in your switches. its not easy finding springs heavier than 80g's. There is such a thing as 'super blacks' just black switches with custom springs from 80-120g.

also note greens are clicky and tactile.
Quote:


> I'm a bit confused
> 
> "Razer Greens feel a bit like a clicky rubber-dome switch"
> 
> "The Razer Greens, however, have a much higher actuation point. It's very close to the keycap's resting point"
> Rubberdomes have a much lower accuation point don't they? i mean my scissorswitch there's almost no difference between bottoming out and accuation.


Eh, thats just the reviewers preception, and he probably does not have the experience with different switch types as some of us on here do.

To me, browns and ergo clears with o-rings feel alot like rubber domes. ( which is why I hate o-rings )

and yes, sissor have a very low throw, but you're right about rubber domes, they don't switch until they are bottomed out when the rubber cup underneath them colapses. It could be the reviewer feels like the hang of the slider ( to him ) feels like the collapsing of the rubber cups of a dome board.

EDIT: just read the review
I also love how razers marketing also got into the reviewers mind. Stating that they are "razer designed' switches, when they have been around cheap mechs for awhile.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> greens and blacks are my fav's, due to the hang and the click, greens while using the same springs as blacks, do require a bit more force to actuate.
> 
> so if you feel blacks are too soft, greens ( or clears ) may be your next switch type, but any heavier than that and you'll have to find some custom springs to put in your switches. its not easy finding springs heavier than 80g's


Isn't there such thing as MX Grey which is like 100g? I know they arent common but i saw a key tester with one.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 104key or 101 key?


No love for 84?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> No love for 84?


Model M Spacesaver is the 84 key right? Totally forgot those exist.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quick question guys, are there any Caps that have "invisible" print-- meaning under normal conditions the key caps are blank, but when placed on top of an LED Cherry switch, the light shows through enough to display the print? I want the look of a blank keyboard, but keep the print visible for my fiancee.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Model M Spacesaver is the 84 key right? Totally forgot those exist.










how could you?
("ssh ssh, she didn't mean it, my love")


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> greens and blacks are my fav's, due to the hang and the click, greens while using the same springs as blacks, do require a bit more force to actuate. I like you, love heavy switches. I have noticed I can go all day typing on blacks, but writing on greens I do start to notice my fingers getting a little tired, espc, my pinkys when used for backspace, shift, etc.
> 
> so if you feel blacks are too soft, greens ( or clears, inbetween blks and grns in terms of force needed to throw the switch ) may be your next switch type, but any heavier than that and you'll have to find some custom springs to put in your switches. its not easy finding springs heavier than 80g's. There is such a thing as 'super blacks' just black switches with custom springs from 80-120g.
> 
> also note greens are clicky and tactile.
> Eh, thats just the reviewers preception, and he probably does not have the experience with different switch types as some of us on here do.
> \.


Might Have to try them, My KB With blacks is already loud, but that is due to the fact I smash keys


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how could you?
> ("ssh ssh, she didn't mean it, my love")











No harm ment!
Buckling springs master race <3


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Isn't there such thing as MX Grey which is like 100g? I know they arent common but i saw a key tester with one.


yeah, I don't know the specs of them for sure, but I know they are rare enough that to buy enough for a keyboard will be pretty costly, might as well just do custom springs at that point.
( I think they were only used for spacebars in certain models, not 100% sure though, never used one myself )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Quick question guys, are there any Caps that have "invisible" print-- meaning under normal conditions the key caps are blank, but when placed on top of an LED Cherry switch, the light shows through enough to display the print? I want the look of a blank keyboard, but keep the print visible for my fiancee.


No, but there are some side printed keycaps that might be of interest to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Might Have to try them, My KB With blacks is already loud, but that is due to the fact I smash keys


well, its harder to bottom out greens since it has the hang, but if you think blacks are loud, if you bottom out greens it won't be any quieter.


----------



## JayKthnx

Tactile Grey
Linear Grey
the tactile greys aren't too hard to get. you can pick up a 110 pack on mechanicalkeyboards.com for $54. I've been thinking about getting their 5 pack just to try them out, but I can't think of any real use for them beyond just curiosity.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I don't know the specs of them for sure, but I know they are rare enough that to buy enough for a keyboard will be pretty costly, might as well just do custom springs at that point.
> ( I think they were only used for spacebars in certain models, not 100% sure though, never used one myself )
> No, but there are some side printed keycaps that might be of interest to you.
> well, its harder to bottom out greens since it has the hang, but if you think blacks are loud, if you bottom out greens it won't be any quieter.


I have an MX Grey on my Ducky Spacebar, look for the disgusting keyboard on the last page


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I have an MX Grey on my Ducky Spacebar, look for the disgusting keyboard on the last page


Im cleaning my ducky now.

thanks


----------



## Jixr

i'm curious to how they compare to clears.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Just an FYI, it took almost 40 Q-tips and a toothbrush to get my KB back up to my standards

-Sent via Windows Phone


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Quick question guys, are there any Caps that have "invisible" print-- meaning under normal conditions the key caps are blank, but when placed on top of an LED Cherry switch, the light shows through enough to display the print? I want the look of a blank keyboard, but keep the print visible for my fiancee.


This might be able to work if the keys are coated on the inside rather than the outside. I don't know of anyone doing that though.


----------



## Xaero252

You know what'd be a SWEET keycap? I've been dreaming of a "magmatic" keycap:

Textured, craggly frosted plastic inside with a spotty black/gray textured coat outside, so that the clear frosted plastic shows between a bit... think of how sweet it would look when illuminated!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i'll solve your problem
> get a new keyboard, one with a standard layout.


it would for sure be the easier choice, but I'm committed now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @fleetfeather I found a 5x space bar in my sp grab bag. it appears to be a thick pbt sa profile, and it has minor surface imperfections, most likely from other keys in the bag rubbing against it. I'm more than willing to send it to you though as I have no use for it. I'll keep digging around in the bag to see if I can find you some 1.5x mods.


Wow, that would be amazing. Thanks! feel free to PM me if you want to discuss logistics. Obviously I'm happy to pay any shipping costs


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> You know what'd be a SWEET keycap? I've been dreaming of a "magmatic" keycap:
> 
> Textured, craggly frosted plastic inside with a spotty black/gray textured coat outside, so that the clear frosted plastic shows between a bit... think of how sweet it would look when illuminated!


Got an example of this pattern being used?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WOOOOOSH!!!
> 
> Anyways
> 104key or 101 key?


101 keys as the keyboard is from 1992. Really love the feel of the thing. Someone asked about the 84 key ones but they sell for $200+ when you can get a decent shape 101 IBM for $65-70. With current prices I would probably just get an Unicomp ultra classic and just live with having a numpad.


----------



## Insane569

Any of yall see the corsair Outlet Sale??
K90 Refurb for 70$
K60 Refurb for 50
M60 Refurb 35
Vengeance Refurb 80

I would totally pick up that K90. But I'm broke.
However, my Cherry Cap Puller was shipped today. Looking forward to annoying people with the blue switch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> 101 keys as the keyboard is from 1992. Really love the feel of the thing. Someone asked about the 84 key ones but they sell for $200+ when you can get a decent shape 101 IBM for $65-70. With current prices I would probably just get an Unicomp ultra classic and just live with having a numpad.


I love mine!!! Worth every penny








although
But I have to switch back to my ducky shine II for gaming, because using the model M to constantly game with is hurting my hands.


----------



## Jixr

how much is an M worth?

I've seen one on my local CL, and he is asking $60 for it, seems a little high.

it appears to be shrink wrapped, and looks to be in good shape. I think it was an '88


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Isn't there such thing as MX Grey which is like 100g? I know they arent common but i saw a key tester with one.


Yup, but I think they're 80g. There are two, tactile and linear. Super Blacks are also an option.

EDIT:







There was another page...


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> how much is an M worth?
> 
> I've seen one on my local CL, and he is asking $60 for it, seems a little high.
> 
> it appears to be shrink wrapped, and looks to be in good shape. I think it was an '88


Some "types" of Ms are worth a little more than others. The ones with the silver logo (that don't have the LEDs) tend to be a little more preferred. I believe that model has separate stems and caps. Some models have a single piece that combines the actual key and the keycap, while the older models (and I believe modern Unicomps?) have keycaps. Some folks prefer the 2-piece design better.

Also, some models had a black cable, which again some people prefer.

tl;dr -- Rule of thumb: the older it is, the more valuable.

If the CL board is silver logo, in very good shape, and [even better] comes with the dust protector, I'd swipe it for 60 (but offer 45 or something first).


----------



## newchemicals

For model Ms

IBM ones go for a little more than the Lexmarks. Hardwire attached Lexmarks are the cheapest.

Older IBMs worth more than newer ones and cleaner IBMs worth more than dirty ones.

84 TKLs are significantly more expensive.

I have my Ducky with Cherry Blacks and an IBM model M, I like both but I think I prefer the bucking springs because I like the stiffer keys. Well, I like having both!


----------



## Sniping

Would also like to add that the gray industrial case adds a lot of value to the keyboards, and the odd variants of the buckling spring keyboards also fetch a lot of money. The M13, M15, and soft touch IBM (NOT Quiet touch) are all very popular.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> This might be able to work if the keys are coated on the inside rather than the outside. I don't know of anyone doing that though.


I haven't found a manufacturer that has, yet. If I had all the time in the owrld, I would just use my university's 3D printer and scanner to get an exact replicas, get them stained/painted an opaque color, then etch the characters into each keycap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> No, but there are some side printed keycaps that might be of interest to you.


Well, I might just have to get those then for now...


----------



## Jack Mac

I found a guy selling 21 Model Ms near my area, too bad he wants to sell all of then at once for $1300.



Yes this is on CL.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I found a guy selling 21 Model Ms near my area, too bad he wants to sell all of then at once for $1300.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is on CL.


Yep, I saw, I would offer him $850 TOPS. You can't sell stuff like that in bulk with no discount. You are paying about 62 per keyboard, and that is pretty much going rate for decent quality model m keyboards(before shipping). And if any are terminal boards, which is bound to be the case, they are worth even less.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, I saw, I would offer him $850 TOPS. You can't sell stuff like that in bulk with no discount. You are paying about 62 per keyboard, and that is pretty much going rate for decent quality model m keyboards(before shipping). And if any are terminal boards, which is bound to be the case, they are worth even less.


I'd be willing to buy 1-2 just to have as spares and to give to my family, but yeah it's a bit steep especially when some are terminal boards and one of them is apparently missing key caps. Plus, what kind of typist is going to go through 21 Model Ms in their lifetime? I'm just glad I managed to snag my mint condition Model M 42H1292 on Craigslist for next to nothing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I found a guy selling 21 Model Ms near my area, too bad he wants to sell all of then at once for $1300.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is on CL.


oh god....I want...

brb i think i need to change my panties


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh god....I want...
> 
> brb i think i need to change my panties


I think that this picture is better...

I'm definitely jealous of the seller.


----------



## JayKthnx

repost of @Gregaroon from ducky club:



also:



#buildinghype


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> repost of @Gregaroon from ducky club:
> 
> 
> 
> also:
> 
> 
> 
> #buildinghype


Bastardos. I will of course need one now. Because the TKL is too big to sit in bed with when the iPad is out.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Bastardos. I will of course need one now. Because the TKL is too big to sit in bed with when the iPad is out.












#thisisthemechanicalkeyboardclubbecausesavingmoneyisboring


----------



## Paradigm84

For those who care, I emailed WASD about their MX Clear CODE boards.

They are getting a small batch in at the start of April as expected, and they are also expecting another at the end of April, so you'll have two chances to get one.

They did also say however that they have no concrete plans on when they'd be able to get the MX Clear CODE back after the second batch.

Also any more entrants for the March KOTM?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> \
> Also any more entrants for the March KOTM?


Going to be another month for me before I can enter


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For those who care, I emailed WASD about their MX Clear CODE boards.
> 
> They are getting a small batch in at the start of April as expected, and they are also expecting another at the end of April, so you'll have two chances to get one.
> 
> They did also say however that they have no concrete plans on when they'd be able to get the MX Clear CODE back after the second batch.
> 
> Also any more entrants for the March KOTM?


DAMNIT I wanna try Clears too, but those are what 125$~140$? they'd be sold out by the time i get the money for one









Edit: are their no entrants?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> DAMNIT I wanna try Clears too, but those are what 125$~140$? they'd be sold out by the time i get the money for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: are their no entrants?


They start at $145, but I wouldn't be surprised if the price gets bumped like it did for the MX Green version.

Currently there aren't, no. But if there aren't at least two entrants then it'll just skip a month. I might have to see if I can get something sorted as an extra incentive to enter.


----------



## user18

I entered the board of my dad's.

Who painted their Model M? That would be a good entry.


----------



## Insane569

I think I'll enter next months KOTM. I need to get my LED order in and some new keycaps. Perhaps a new paint job. Who knows.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They start at $145, but I wouldn't be surprised if the price gets bumped like it did for the MX Green version.
> 
> Currently there aren't, no. But if there aren't at least two entrants then it'll just skip a month. I might have to see if I can get something sorted as an extra incentive to enter.


Damnit.

Oh well, lets see if razer's stock holds out for me with the newer razer blackwidow, Been really wanna try a different switch than my blues and springs.


----------



## linkin93

To anyone with a Ducky Zero. How long did the texture on your keys last? I've had mine for a few months and some keys are already smooth. This is my work keyboard so I use it every day. I liked the texture but it's wearing rapdily


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> Oh well, lets see if razer's stock holds out for me with the newer razer blackwidow, Been really wanna try a different switch than my blues and springs.


Well... There's always the Keycool 108 Clears from Aliexpress.com... if you can wait a month for it. And come in hair-covered bubble wraps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well... There's always the Keycool 108 Clears from Aliexpress.com... if you can wait a month for it. And come in hair-covered bubble wraps.


Price tho?
One of the reasons Im getting the blackwidow stealth tournament 2014 is beacuse its 80$ and free shipping, so why the hell not?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Price tho?
> One of the reasons Im getting the blackwidow stealth tournament 2014 is beacuse its 80$ and free shipping, so why the hell not?


Still Razer though...

Price for Keycool 108 Clears is $145. Hey, Clears are rare, they will be expensive.


----------



## JayKthnx

@ChronoBodi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> getting the Blackwidow for a few reasons
> 1. its cheaper, I can get it with next payday. So its more of a "eh why not?"
> 2. I've said this before, I want to try out the razer orange switch. I want to try browns but trying it in a new switch seems more fun and interesting. I'd have no interest in browns otherwise.
> 3. The race is significantly more expensive so If i were to get the race I would getting it for the express purpose of playing MMORPGs with MX Blues, but I already have my ducky shine which is MX Blues. 80$ and testing a new switch is much more interesting for 80$ than getting a completely new keyboard that I might not even favor over my springs in the first place like I do with my ducky.
> I feel much more comfortable trying something out and messing with it and maybe like it or not for 80$ vs 125$
> Me being a person of high preference and not even totally comfortable getting a TKL in the first place, the race has a much greater chance of being a lost cause and a waste of money than the new blackwidow tournament stealth.
> 4. I'm going to be buying a full year of WildStar subscription after the keyboard which is 130$(not includint taxes), the wait for a new board for the sake of testing things out or having something to fawn over for a while isn't worth the investment or possible delay that getting the Race II would over the blackwidow stealth TKL.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Still Razer though...
> 
> Price for Keycool 108 Clears is $145. Hey, Clears are rare, they will be expensive.


Well guess that settles that. If i didn't want to pay for my subfee for wildstar upfront I'd probably go for it, but its not a big deal.

besides "still razer" we'll put a new razer board to the test under my abusive as hell gaming habits, some real world abuse might prove to tell if razer has improved or not.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I entered the board of my dad's.
> 
> Who painted their Model M? That would be a good entry.


I painted mine.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I painted mine.


You ought to enter it in KOTM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I found a Gateway 3000 - It isn't mechanical from what I can tell, but for a moment there, I thought it was.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I found a Gateway 3000 - It isn't mechanical from what I can tell, but for a moment there, I thought it was.


cool story bro lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> cool story bro lol.


hehe thought to share


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> You ought to enter it in KOTM


I would but it's really not that good and I don't have any nice pictures of it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I would but it's really not that good and I don't have any nice pictures of it.


Its not a photography contest, just go outside where you can get some decent light and a steady hands with any modern cell phone can pull off decent shots, and its been awhile since we've had a buckling spring in the contest. No harm in trying, you can always re-enter later.


----------



## Seredin

Did we ever agree on the best way to color a board? Was it paint? Plasti-dip? Dye? I remember a conversation a while back, but there were a couple disagreeing camps.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its not a photography contest, just go outside where you can get some decent light and a steady hands with any modern cell phone can pull off decent shots, and its been awhile since we've had a buckling spring in the contest. No harm in trying, you can always re-enter later.


Good point, I think I'm going to redo the paint before I enter.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Did we ever agree on the best way to color a board? Was it paint? Plasti-dip? Dye? I remember a conversation a while back, but there were a couple disagreeing camps.


I just took off the shell and sprayed it black, works well enough.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I just took off the shell and sprayed it black, works well enough.


It looked pretty good to me.


----------



## The_chemist21

JDcarpe 40% ( Smallfry KB ) [ Designed by JDcarpe and Regack ]

Green pcb, through hole components, teensy 2.0 ( Rev. 1.0 )
JDcarpe 40% stainless steel case ( plate | bottom ) metal standoffs
Ergo-clear switches ( blue spring ), lubed with Krytox 205
2x3x4 blue diffused led for caps lock
Costar stabilizer on spacebar
TG3 BL82 PBT keycaps

Main Layer


Function Layer




















For scale ( CM QFR TKL )


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I just took off the shell and sprayed it black, works well enough.


How does it feel? Are you at all worried about the paint chipping off or something? My gf wants me to color a Model M for her. I was thinking plastidip or dye, but if paint works just as well, that'd be a little simpler.

edit:
Holy crap @The_chemist21, that's gorgeous.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> JDcarpe 40% ( Smallfry KB ) [ Designed by JDcarpe and Regack ]
> 
> Green pcb, through hole components, teensy 2.0 ( Rev. 1.0 )
> JDcarpe 40% stainless steel case ( plate | bottom ) metal standoffs
> Ergo-clear switches ( blue spring ), lubed with Krytox 205
> 2x3x4 blue diffused led for caps lock
> Costar stabilizer on spacebar
> TG3 BL82 PBT keycaps










It's adorable! How big is it compared to, say, a candy bar? Can we stick brown keycaps on one and send it to Frick?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Did we ever agree on the best way to color a board? Was it paint? Plasti-dip? Dye? I remember a conversation a while back, but there were a couple disagreeing camps.


My Opinion: Paint

Plasti-Dip is a rubber based compound, while its easily removable, its a very rough texture ( amlost sandpaper like ) and by design, its was never inteneded for use for something you would touch every day. There is a trick with using a HVLP gun and thinning out the dip that will leave a smoother finish, alternativly, you can also clear coat it, but it will still not be glass smooth. expect the dip to eventually wear and rub off.

Dye would only work on white/light grey cases, and would requite a big pot since you have to basically boil it, and as thin as most cases are, could lead to warping, and the possibility of un-even cloloring. Deep solid colors would not be possible to get with dyes either.

Paint on the other hand, is pretty good, if you take your time and do proper prep work, you can make a $4 can of paint look pretty dang good, and you can polish it out to get the glass smooth look.


close up of one of my painted boards. glass smooth, all done with $4 paint and lots of prep work and patience.
( Blah, OCN compessed the image so much it killed the quality of it )


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> JDcarpe 40% ( Smallfry KB ) [ Designed by JDcarpe and Regack ]
> 
> Green pcb, through hole components, teensy 2.0 ( Rev. 1.0 )
> JDcarpe 40% stainless steel case ( plate | bottom ) metal standoffs
> Ergo-clear switches ( blue spring ), lubed with Krytox 205
> 2x3x4 blue diffused led for caps lock
> Costar stabilizer on spacebar
> TG3 BL82 PBT keycaps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For scale ( CM QFR TKL )


that looks very much like the one that was up in the gh classys
I almost jumped on it, but would rather build it myself tbh. very nice nonetheless!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> How does it feel? Are you at all worried about the paint chipping off or something? My gf wants me to color a Model M for her. I was thinking plastidip or dye, but if paint works just as well, that'd be a little simpler.
> 
> edit:
> Holy crap @The_chemist21, that's gorgeous.


I'd do paint because spraying is so easy. My keyboard feels very similar to the way it did before painting and I doubt the paint will chip off, especially because it's just the shell, which doesn't get touched very much. I'd just go for it.


----------



## Seredin

Im definitely going to experiment with some things and get technique figured out on some old Model Fs I've got laying around. Then I'll graduate to my gf's Model M, and eventually my SSK (which I'm not touching for a while!).


----------



## The_chemist21

Layer one is posted, and switched some keycaps around


----------



## Jixr

Has that caps lock been drilled out for the capslock led and then filled in with clear epoxy? it kinda looks like it, and I've been thinking of doign something like that to one of mine.


----------



## JayKthnx

there's a few keyboards with a caps set up like that. I'll dig around and see if I can find one.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Has that caps lock been drilled out for the capslock led and then filled in with clear epoxy? it kinda looks like it, and I've been thinking of doign something like that to one of mine.


That's how the TG3 BL82 caps lock looks like, I haven't done anything to it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> That's how the TG3 BL82 caps lock looks like, I haven't done anything to it.


oh okay, I recently added led's to my poker2, and with them on you can't see if the caps lock led is on or off ( since all the other leds are so bright )
basically you just drill a small hole over the led, tape it over, and fill in the hole with clear epoxy and do a little touch up sanding to make it smooth.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> JDcarpe 40% ( Smallfry KB ) [ Designed by JDcarpe and Regack ]
> 
> Green pcb, through hole components, teensy 2.0 ( Rev. 1.0 )
> JDcarpe 40% stainless steel case ( plate | bottom ) metal standoffs
> Ergo-clear switches ( blue spring ), lubed with Krytox 205
> 2x3x4 blue diffused led for caps lock
> Costar stabilizer on spacebar
> TG3 BL82 PBT keycaps


That thing is awesome. I just don't know if I could deal with using Fn to access numbers and what not


----------



## Jixr

we need like a 10% ultimate gaming keyboard, just WASD and space. FN everything else, kinda like the tech keys card.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also any more entrants for the March KOTM?


can i enter my board that i didn't do the mods on? lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> we need like a 10% ultimate gaming keyboard, just WASD and space. FN everything else, kinda like the tech keys card.


not sure if serious....

if serious

WASDQERFZXCVGT12345, SHIFT, CTRL, Space, Esc.
that'd be perfect.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> not sure if serious....
> 
> if serious
> 
> WASDQERFZXCVGT12345, SHIFT, CTRL, Space, Esc.
> that'd be perfect.


actually, if my techkeys card had 4 switches instead of 3, I would totally program it for WASD just for some giggles.


----------



## JayKthnx

use the extra pads on the left side for a fourth switch


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> not sure if serious....
> 
> if serious
> 
> WASDQERFZXCVGT12345, SHIFT, CTRL, Space, Esc.
> that'd be perfect.











This, with mechanical switches! I'm on my second one now due to mushy domes and can't find a third







Ultra took over the production, but those also stopped very quickly.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I was going somewhere with this...

hmmmm..


----------



## azianai

you can basically do this with an orbweaver lol.


----------



## Jixr

I had a nostromo before I went mechanical, I never could get the hang of it for FPS.

Loved it at work though.

I do hope the price of the orbweaver falls, that coupled with a poker 2 at work and I would be set.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> you can basically do this with an orbweaver lol.


I think you missed the point of what I was doing, but thats ok i was being vague and incomplete

What that is is a "gamer" lay out with WASD in placem but the keymap redesigned around this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_frequency was going to fill it out to like a 60% or something like that, but with another toggle for different input modes.

Note: this is just me brainstorming things because I'm bored and fustraited.
the main design for the microkeyboard was ment to be used with "naga movement" see below



All of this is incomplete and im just messing with ideas.


----------



## azianai

um for MMOs don't you use the mouse to move??
Or do you keyboard for movement aka keyboard turning?

Like the whole point for me regarding using my orbweaver is the fact I use my mouse to move, so instead of using my thumbs for hotkey action on my naga, i can use a normal mouse and remap all the hotkeys to the orbweaver which gives me a faster response to click with my fingers instead of my thumb.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> um for MMOs don't you use the mouse to move??
> Or do you keyboard for movement aka keyboard turning?
> 
> Like the whole point for me regarding using my orbweaver is the fact I use my mouse to move, so instead of using my thumbs for hotkey action on my naga, i can use a normal mouse and remap all the hotkeys to the orbweaver which gives me a faster response to click with my fingers instead of my thumb.


it varies from game to game, there was an MMO I played where I just used the arrow keys, tab, 1, 2 and 3. Another one I played I only used the mouse.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> it varies from game to game, there was an MMO I played where I just used the arrow keys, tab, 1, 2 and 3. Another one I played I only used the mouse.


well yeah for ragnarok online all you needed was your right hand and click everything basically lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> um for MMOs don't you use the mouse to move??
> Or do you keyboard for movement aka keyboard turning?
> 
> Like the whole point for me regarding using my orbweaver is the fact I use my mouse to move, so instead of using my thumbs for hotkey action on my naga, i can use a normal mouse and remap all the hotkeys to the orbweaver which gives me a faster response to click with my fingers instead of my thumb.


People who use keyboard turning are bad.

read the Naga Movement section, it explains the style I use for WildStar,WoW,GW2, ect
During combat I use the naga keys to as a WASDQE mirror. which leaves my left hand open and free to hotkey away.

Naga hotkey is the method I use for TERA, and Vindictus.
It depends on the game's level of APM and "hold and release skills"

Games that use high APM, its better to have movements on the naga.

BTW, WASDQE is still in use on the keyboard, the naga keys are just bound to QWEASD so i dont have to press them durning combat and i can move and look/aim entirely with the mouse alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> well yeah for ragnarok online all you needed was your right hand and click everything basically lol.


I'm playing games that require quite a bit more input then that. like Prius Online for example. I was using a naga molten back then.





If you watch the video you'll see parts where I'm jumping, strafing and hotkeying all at the same time. on a regular 3button mouse, this is really hard to do. When you get a Naga/G600 and you use the "naga movement" binds that are described above, then it becomes SO MUCH easier and effective. Much more fesable to kite, AoE, and pull in an MMORPG that has full range of movements and active combat.





 another vid, all of this was done with a Naga Molten and an Alienware TactX keyboard.

The whole idea of what I'm messing with in my drafting stuff is designing a redued key mechanical keyboard that's used just for MMORPG hotkeying in mmos like WoW, and WildStar, while having a functional alt layer for typing.
All built on Buckling springs of course


----------



## fleetfeather

what's the keyboard clubs thoughts on a Noctua themed board?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what's the keyboard clubs thoughts on a Noctua themed board?


colors? either the fans look great, or buttugly depending on the person.
I think noctua fans look great on their own, but sometimes they're just out of place in certain PCs, but considering its a keyboard? Shouldn't look too out of place.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> colors? either the fans look great, or buttugly depending on the person.
> I think noctua fans look great on their own, but sometimes they're just out of place in certain PCs, but considering its a keyboard? Shouldn't look too out of place.


i was thinking about a cream alpha set, with brown modifiers etc. On the surface i feel it would look good, but obviously it's not something that is really accessible to me and my keyboard (due to the uniqueness)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i was thinking about a cream alpha set, with brown modifiers etc. On the surface i feel it would look good, but obviously it's not something that is really accessible to me and my keyboard (due to the uniqueness)


You should do like, Beige/cream white case, with the noctua brown keycaps and decal on or soemthing like that a noctua logo. use blank keycaps perhaps?
Something like that would be very pretty.

The fan shrouds are cream/beige white and the fan itself is brown with those fans, i think'd be kinda awkward to see white keys in the the brown, perhaps?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You should do like, Beige/cream white case, with the noctua brown keycaps and decal on or soemthing like that a noctua logo. use blank keycaps perhaps?
> Something like that would be very pretty.
> 
> The fan shrouds are cream/beige white and the fan itself is brown with those fans, i think'd be kinda awkward to see white keys in the the brown, perhaps?


very true, i accidentally swapped the colours around. At least you got what I was trying to get at







I think the noctua logo would look fitting on the home key/s, and the branding "noctua" on the spacebar.

anyways, just food for thought


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> um for MMOs don't you use the mouse to move??
> Or do you keyboard for movement aka keyboard turning?


I know I saw two other responses, but I'll reply with "sort of" (yes I know there were two options).

100% keyboard turning is bad
100% mouse turning isn't very good either, but better
"keyboard turning" + mouse turning is great
circle strafing + mouse = god


----------



## fleetfeather

W forward
A strafe left
D strafe right
S unbound / stationary cast (don't be a backpedalling scrub)


----------



## azianai

i was talking about using mouse movement for WoW.
For my MMO experience, i basically never use WASD for WoW/TOR/FFXI/FFXIV/GW2 and only use the mouse to move personally


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> W forward
> A strafe left
> D strafe right
> S unbound / stationary cast (don't be a backpedalling scrub)


Repositioning is a very needed skill to learn in an MMORPG, dunno if you noticed but that first vid i linked... that was a world first.
You will need to backpedal at times to reposition correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> i was talking about using mouse movement for WoW.
> For my MMO experience, i basically never use WASD for WoW/TOR/FFXI/FFXIV/GW2 and only use the mouse to move personally


How the hell?
the only native movement for a mouse in WoW/GW2 was Mb1+MB2=move forward


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Repositioning is a very needed skill to learn in an MMORPG, dunno if you noticed but that first vid i linked... that was a world first.
> You will need to backpedal at times to reposition correctly.
> How the hell?
> the only native movement for a mouse in WoW/GW2 was Mb1+MB2=move forward


I believe the only time backpedalling is needed is in games which don't feature the classic raidframes/tab targeting system (for example, ill have to BP in wildstar)


----------



## Nitrogannex

I think I might Paint my Dell AT101W when I get it


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> not sure if serious....
> 
> if serious
> 
> WASDQERFZXCVGT12345, SHIFT, CTRL, Space, Esc.
> that'd be perfect.


someone has built something like this, each hand has its own controller so you can use one or both.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Is it wrong that I really want the mx rgb coming from Corsair?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Is it wrong that I really want the mx rgb coming from Corsair?


No, but I'm not a huge fan of Corsair boards. The cases tend to be nice, but then they use non-standard key cap sizes and several of their boards aren't all that reliable. Hopefully they'll improve with it, but I'd rather buy a better built keyboard if I'm going to drop $150. Something like a Ducky, Filco, or Topre Type Heaven would be a much better buy. Sometimes you can even find a Model F AT for that price and it's one heck of a board.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Is it wrong that I really want the mx rgb coming from Corsair?


no? I thought it was the opposite. I thought everyone was creaming in their panties over those boards.
I know a lot of people from LAN Parties and friends, online, and even Linus from LTT is fanboying all over that keyboard.

I do want one myself but I already have my ducky shine, and ever since I got my model M, the LED "is a must have" attitude from me has all but disappeared.


----------



## nubbinator

And just wanted to share the latest fund in key cap making I've been doing:



Not the best photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Got an example of this pattern being used?




Okay, so in the above picture, the bottom sheet of plastic has the texture I'm thinking about (roughly)

I'm thinking actually closer to the texture of this 3d model for the keycap itself:
http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201104/fr-080_02.jpg
(the solid in the middle, not the surrounding objects - the image is ripped from Farbrausch's techdemo "fr-080: strobo-plus-36767 pacemaker" which is a 64kb file that generates ~4m of audio and visual data)

And then coating the top of it with something like this:



But masking off or cutting veins into the paint job to leave gaps for the light to illuminate through, leading to an effect hopefully similar to this on the surface of the keycap:



But with heavy texturing and such. Obviously when illuminated with different colors the effect changes, but it could be cool.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so in the above picture, the bottom sheet of plastic has the texture I'm thinking about (roughly)
> 
> I'm thinking actually closer to the texture of this 3d model for the keycap itself:
> http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201104/fr-080_02.jpg
> (the solid in the middle, not the surrounding objects - the image is ripped from Farbrausch's techdemo "fr-080: strobo-plus-36767 pacemaker" which is a 64kb file that generates ~4m of audio and visual data)
> 
> And then coating the top of it with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But masking off or cutting veins into the paint job to leave gaps for the light to illuminate through, leading to an effect hopefully similar to this on the surface of the keycap:
> 
> 
> 
> But with heavy texturing and such. Obviously when illuminated with different colors the effect changes, but it could be cool.


My first reaction



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Xaero252

Except that looks terrible.


----------



## JayKthnx

Crackle painting isn't too hard to do. You just need to use decent quality acrylic spray paint in two different shades. Paint a primer layer of your under color an let it dry. After it dries, paint a second heavier layer. Wait until it becomes tacky, then spray over it with your other color giving an extra heavy coat where you want it to crackle. After you finish spraying, use a heat gun to dry the paint and form the crackles. From there, you can clear coat several times and sand to a smooth finish.

In other news, I got to go into akihabara today and found a shop with filco special edition cases and topre decks on display.



The topres honestly didn't feel that fantastic to me, but I'm glad I finally got to take them for a test drive.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Except that looks terrible.


I thought it was pretty sitting on my desk


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no? I thought it was the opposite. I thought everyone was creaming in their panties over those boards.
> I know a lot of people from LAN Parties and friends, online, and even Linus from LTT is fanboying all over that keyboard.
> 
> I do want one myself but I already have my ducky shine, and ever since I got my model M, the LED "is a must have" attitude from me has all but disappeared.


Oddly enough, I was originally going "oooh, kinda neat" to Corsair's exclusive usage of the MX RGB switches, but not only is multi-colour backlighting something I don't really care about that much anymore, they haven't had the best reliability track record with the past couple of models they've released. Their keyboards look nice though ^_^


----------



## Jack Mac

Close up of the texture that spraying gets you. I did not sand it at all, I plan on refining it today and covering the botched IBM logo.


----------



## Travellerr

Hey I checked out your link and there was some pretty cool stuff on the site for decent price and shipping was not too bad either. I wanted to ask if and what you have ordered from them before


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have to say been impressed with BuyChina - they've been very helpful and useful with customer service.
My items are now shipped (both of them) - I have to give it up to 26days before it arriving.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Ergo Dox MassDrop is up https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ergodox it is about 250ish with keycaps, not bad I guess. Also you can pay with bitcoin apparently.


----------



## Insane569

So my Cherry keycap remover arrived. I got the black one, it sure is different compared to my red switches. Ordered a blue switch to play with at school. Probably gonna donate them to the tech club there.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Just received my replacement for my Filco Ninja Full Keyboard! The tenkeyless version!









I love it and the space it saves is awesome! I'm not sure if this is a placebo effect, but it seems more ergonomic.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> Just received my replacement for my Filco Ninja Full Keyboard! The tenkeyless version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and the space it saves is awesome! I'm not sure if this is a placebo effect, but it seems more ergonomic.


It is more ergonomic since less space is needed for your right hand to move to the main home row than usual.

Interestingly enough, in a sense ALL keyboards with numpad on the right is already a "60%" form factor for lefties, since the mouse is to the left of the keyboard and thus the home row instead of being on the numpad side.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Crackle painting isn't too hard to do. You just need to use decent quality acrylic spray paint in two different shades. Paint a primer layer of your under color an let it dry. After it dries, paint a second heavier layer. Wait until it becomes tacky, then spray over it with your other color giving an extra heavy coat where you want it to crackle. After you finish spraying, use a heat gun to dry the paint and form the crackles. From there, you can clear coat several times and sand to a smooth finish.
> 
> In other news, I got to go into akihabara today and found a shop with filco special edition cases and topre decks on display.
> 
> 
> 
> The topres honestly didn't feel that fantastic to me, but I'm glad I finally got to take them for a test drive.


Yikes! Some of us would be in debt for life if we walked into that store.


----------



## Jinto

Can anyone point to the best place in NA to order PBT key caps that would be compatible with my DAS? I've checked both WASD Keybaords and Mechanicalkeyboards.com but WASD only seems to offer ABS caps while the other offers select branded keycaps in few colors. I'm looking to go with a black, white and blue racing theme with my DAS so I would like to purchase white PBT caps and blue PBT caps to contrast the glossy black frame of my DAS.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Can anyone point to the best place in NA to order PBT key caps that would be compatible with my DAS? I've checked both WASD Keybaords and Mechanicalkeyboards.com but WASD only seems to offer ABS caps while the other offers select branded keycaps in few colors. I'm looking to go with a black, white and blue racing theme with my DAS so I would like to purchase white PBT caps and blue PBT caps to contrast the glossy black frame of my DAS.


To get what you want you have two options if you want it to be easy. First you have PimpMyKeyboard, Signature Plastic's storefront. You can only choose from DSA profile with no legends though. Second is blue or red Vortex PBT doubleshots from mechanicalkeyboards.com. That route is more expensive and has some funky legends though.

Now if you have more patience and time, you might be able to find some stuff that will work from TaoBao.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally got around to taking reasonable pictures of my G710+ in it's current form. Still can't fully decide what my thoughts are about the translucency of the caps, but I like the look on the lowest backlight setting.

Backlight on:



Backlight off:



Used the Max Keyboards side printed translucent keycap set, as well as their WASD/arrow key replacement kit. Still debating about changing the switches up to MX Green (most keys) with Blues (modifier keys), as well as the LED backlight colour ^_^


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

The upside down picks.

That keyboard looks wider than my model M


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The upside down picks.
> 
> That keyboard looks wider than my model M


I have no idea how on earth the first two are showing as upside down - if you open them in a new tab, they show correctly. Any easy way to fix it so the small versions show correctly?

As for width, now you've got me all curious. Good thing I keep a tape measure on my desk







The G710+ is about 20.5" wide. For reference, my keyboard tray is 30" in width, and the Maschine (black button box thingy above it) is 12.6" in width.

I seriously can't believe how many times I pulled caps on the G-keys to make them look decent and flow in a nicer manner. I'm not going to lie, it's tempting to contact Max Keyboards and see if they'll do a custom replacement set for those six, but I'm happy enough with them as is.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Finally got around to taking reasonable pictures of my G710+ in it's current form. Still can't fully decide what my thoughts are about the translucency of the caps, but I like the look on the lowest backlight setting.


I agree about the backlighting. I got that same set for my Nighthawk x8, and while I liked the backlight at a medium setting with the stock keys, I prefer it at its lowest setting with the translucent keys. Maybe it's something to do with the way the light diffuses out of the cap.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have no idea how on earth the first two are showing as upside down - if you open them in a new tab, they show correctly. Any easy way to fix it so the small versions show correctly?
> 
> As for width, now you've got me all curious. Good thing I keep a tape measure on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G710+ is about 20.5" wide. For reference, my keyboard tray is 30" in width, and the Maschine (black button box thingy above it) is 12.6" in width.
> 
> I seriously can't believe how many times I pulled caps on the G-keys to make them look decent and flow in a nicer manner. I'm not going to lie, it's tempting to contact Max Keyboards and see if they'll do a custom replacement set for those six, but I'm happy enough with them as is.


According to some measurements I pulled from the Internet, the Model M is actually smaller than your G710+.
The Model M dimensions are 2.63 x 19.25 x 8.25 in


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I agree about the backlighting. I got that same set for my Nighthawk x8, and while I liked the backlight at a medium setting with the stock keys, I prefer it at its lowest setting with the translucent keys. Maybe it's something to do with the way the light diffuses out of the cap.


I think the part that "bugs" me the most is that the backlighting doesn't feel consistent - the look on the keycaps is different depending on the angle you look at it. My G710+ with stock keycaps I ran at the second lowest setting and it gave a nice effect. I do love the fact though that my Escape key says "PANIC" on it *grins* I want my windows logo keys back though, but Max Keyboards doesn't make a side printed, transluscent keycap with the Windows 7 logo (windows 8 logo would work too). I might break out the extra blank keycaps I have and just put those on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> According to some measurements I pulled from the Internet, the Model M is actually smaller than your G710+.
> The Model M dimensions are 2.63 x 19.25 x 8.25 in


Interesting to know! Then again, with the g-keys as well as the sides jutting out somewhat, one could argue it's to be expected. Funny part is that I originally wound up going with the G710+ for two reasons: Corsair K95 wasn't readily in stock in Canada yet, plus I discovered with the K70 that I totally hated linear switches. Still love the hell out of this keyboard though! ^_^


----------



## Jixr

If you're up for it. You can change the LEDs to the 2x2x3mm ones. They diffuse light tons better than traditional round ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If you're up for it. You can change the LEDs to the 2x2x3mm ones. They diffuse light tons better than traditional round ones.


Definitely good to know! If I do go the route of changing out the switches, I'd more than likely change the LEDs as well since I'd have to pull the LEDs anyways.


----------



## Jixr

The round ones shine light straight up, but the square ones send the light out to the sides just as equally. I got a 100 pack off eBay for about $4



Non backlit caps but you can see how even the lighting is.


----------



## user18

For any Canadians in the audience, NCIX Canada now stocks the Filco Minila Air in all four major switch types. Might be nice as a HTPC keyboard or something, if you can justify the cost. Guess it would also work well with tablets and such.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The round ones shine light straight up, but the square ones send the light out to the sides just as equally. I got a 100 pack off eBay for about $4
> 
> 
> 
> Non backlit caps but you can see how even the lighting is.


That.... Yeah, looks a lot more even!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Rubberised WASD key recommendation? I was looking at the octopus keys, but I wanted to know if there were alternatives, or if anybody found that they actually help.

Thanks!


----------



## pez

I'm not sure how much I'd like rubberized WASD keys. I only went as far as translucent key caps for WASD. I could see rubberized caps hindering me on moving my fingers from side-to-side because of the general shape of keycaps. Just my .02 cents, though







.


----------



## sQuetos

Hey guys

Currently got a Microsoft Sidewinder x4 and Microsoft standard black mouse
Looking to upgrade both for my birthday this wednesday
Can anyone suggest a good keyboard, Need it for FPS games (BF3/4 Mainly)
Been looking at the Blackwidow, CM QuickFire TK and Corsair K70/K95

Need some of your guys thoughts and experiences with these boards

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Currently got a Microsoft Sidewinder x4 and Microsoft standard black mouse
> Looking to upgrade both for my birthday this wednesday
> Can anyone suggest a good keyboard, Need it for FPS games (BF3/4 Mainly)
> Been looking at the Blackwidow, CM QuickFire TK and Corsair K70/K95
> 
> Need some of your guys thoughts and experiences with these boards
> 
> Thanks
> Luke


I'd suggest filling out the details in this thread, it'll help us to provide better suggestions.


----------



## Xylene

Just picked up my third mechanical keyboard, the Ducky Zero with MX Blue's, backlit in blue. My first Ducky and I'm pretty happy with it. It's bright as the sun at full blast.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Just picked up my third mechanical keyboard, the Ducky Zero with MX Blue's, backlit in blue. My first Ducky and I'm pretty happy with it. It's bright as the sun at full blast.


Theres's pretty much no circumstance where full brightness is not too bright haha They are brilliant. Get it?! lol

I just got a Ducky Zero too, non-backlit though. TKL with reds. I'm definitely not as accurate at typing on it, which is to be expected, but I love it for RTS. I will be experimenting with modding the switch travel to bottom out as close as possible to the activation point and see how that feels. The linearity of these switches essentially means the resistance starts off less than the 45g (probably starts at around 30g) and builds up as the key travels further, so by reducing travel, I'm also reducing total resistance. This mod is inspired by a combination of curiosity, RSI reduction and faster typing/gaming speed.

Might just feel like crap though. I hated o-rings on browns - just made it feel like I couldn't avoid bottoming out. We shall see.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Theres's pretty much no circumstance where full brightness is not too bright haha They are brilliant. Get it?! lol
> 
> I just got a Ducky Zero too, non-backlit though. TKL with reds. I'm definitely not as accurate at typing on it, which is to be expected, but I love it for RTS. I will be experimenting with modding the switch travel to bottom out as close as possible to the activation point and see how that feels. The linearity of these switches essentially means the resistance starts off less than the 45g (probably starts at around 30g) and builds up as the key travels further, so by reducing travel, I'm also reducing total resistance. This mod is inspired by a combination of curiosity, RSI reduction and faster typing/gaming speed.
> 
> Might just feel like crap though. I hated o-rings on browns - just made it feel like I couldn't avoid bottoming out. We shall see.


Woah 184 WPM? is this even real life? what is your correct to incorrect character ratio?

edit: Maybe I should clear that up a little bit, look in his/her sig


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Woah 184 WPM? is this even real life? what is your correct to incorrect character ratio?
> 
> edit: Maybe I should clear that up a little bit, look in his/her sig


Presuming dvorak, that's not all too uncommon... If its on QWERTY I'm pretty astounded. I struggle to hit 140wpm, on QWERTY; which is all I know how to type :-(


----------



## Jixr

yeah, some of the other layouts have their benifits, and QWERTY was layed out for mechanical reasons in early typewriters.

I just don't know if I could ever truly adapt and switch though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Presuming dvorak, that's not all too uncommon... If its on QWERTY I'm pretty astounded. I struggle to hit 140wpm, on QWERTY; which is all I know how to type :-(


I miss the days when I could do 145wpm on QWERTY with 98% accuracy >.>;;; Been tempted to try out alternate layouts, but I'm too... I dunno. Guess I don't want to try and go against the grain of 25 years of typing on QWERTY >.>;;;


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, some of the other layouts have their benifits, and QWERTY was layed out for mechanical reasons in early typewriters.
> 
> I just don't know if I could ever truly adapt and switch though.


My major problem is using other people's stuff, imagine every time you use someone else's computer, phone, tablet, you have to change the settings or just type amazingly slow on a keyboard you aren't used to. Also I don't think that all phones and tablets support it so that would be a pain.

I want to learn it, but then I don't.


----------



## user18

Holy guys. I'm happy to hit 80 consistently.

Then again, I compare myself to my peers (we ended up having a typing contest in my dorm this weekend) and most people were in the 40s or 50s, one girl hit 60. I managed 75 then on my laptop's chicklet, and did 85 just now on my blues.

I'm considering trying to learn dvorak or colemak (the latter seems more interesting) once I get a set of blanks in. I don't think I'll mind learning a layout on blanks, but we'll have to see. I wonder what speed I'd be able to hit if I wasn't qwerty?

E: and 80 on my browns. Switches really do make a difference


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Holy guys. I'm happy to hit 80 consistently.
> 
> Then again, I compare myself to my peers (we ended up having a typing contest in my dorm this weekend) and most people were in the 40s or 50s, one girl hit 60. I managed 75 then on my laptop's chicklet, and did 85 just now on my blues.
> 
> I'm considering trying to learn dvorak or colemak (the latter seems more interesting) once I get a set of blanks in. I don't think I'll mind learning a layout on blanks, but we'll have to see. I wonder what speed I'd be able to hit if I wasn't qwerty?
> 
> E: and 80 on my browns. Switches really do make a difference


I find my o-rings help me type a bit faster because of the lesser extent to bottom them out, vs. the norm.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Holy guys. I'm happy to hit 80 consistently.
> 
> Then again, I compare myself to my peers (we ended up having a typing contest in my dorm this weekend) and most people were in the 40s or 50s, one girl hit 60. I managed 75 then on my laptop's chicklet, and did 85 just now on my blues.
> 
> I'm considering trying to learn dvorak or colemak (the latter seems more interesting) once I get a set of blanks in. I don't think I'll mind learning a layout on blanks, but we'll have to see. I wonder what speed I'd be able to hit if I wasn't qwerty?
> 
> E: and 80 on my browns. Switches really do make a difference


If you're going to switch, switch to Colemak. Dvorak really isn't any better ergonomically or in speed than QWERTY. Colemak has improved ergonomics though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Holy guys. I'm happy to hit 80 consistently.
> 
> Then again, I compare myself to my peers (we ended up having a typing contest in my dorm this weekend) and most people were in the 40s or 50s, one girl hit 60. I managed 75 then on my laptop's chicklet, and did 85 just now on my blues.
> 
> I'm considering trying to learn dvorak or colemak (the latter seems more interesting) once I get a set of blanks in. I don't think I'll mind learning a layout on blanks, but we'll have to see. I wonder what speed I'd be able to hit if I wasn't qwerty?


Nowadays I can spike 120wpm with 99% accuracy, but I have trouble maintaining that for anything longer than 9-10 minutes (repetitive strain injury in both wrists can make for an interesting thing to deal with), but I can usually maintain 110wpm all day if I can maintain focus on whatever I'm writing. Then again, I've been typing actively since 1989. Started with the parental typewriter, and then by 1992 school was playing the whole "you will need these skills for later grades" game. Funny part is once I got to college they handed me the key to my toolbox and everyone was all "who needs to type?" (Course I went in for trades training, so typing wasn't as necessary for that







) By the time I was ten, I was already typing at 80wpm on a QWERTY keyboard 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> If you're going to switch, switch to Colemak. Dvorak really isn't any better ergonomically or in speed than QWERTY. Colemak has improved ergonomics though.


I'll admit, after having heard about Colemak it's been incredibly tempting to try out, especially given the reduced movement in comparison to QWERTY. Doubly so due to previous injuries to my wrists. my only real concern is how easy it is to convert games over to the layout, or if I'd have to switch back to QWERTY setups when playing most of my favourite games.

How are alternate keyboard layouts with games these days anyways?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Even with my dyspraxia and dyslexia i hit around 54~56 WPM on average reguardless of keyboard. probably because i smack the keys so hard.
movuing to a buckling spring and having gotten used such too heavy switches doesn't help with me not bottoming out the keys either. Whats funny is i type more accurately when I close my eyes, but I cant do typing tests while blind lol.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I seriously don't know what switch to get for my ErgoDox, clears, blues, or browns? I am thinking not clears, because I can always pick those up off of mechanical keyboards.com and switch them out, I already have a blue board, but I love it, I really don't know, I guess whatever I don't get I can always buy off of a GH group buy. Well whatever I get I think I will pretty happy, super excited about getting an ergodox.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd go with clears. I have browns in mine and wish for a bit more tactility personally. The plate for the switches is made of plexi for the md case, so even though its sandwiched between four other plates, it still has a bit of flex and I feel the browns suffer as a result.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Woah 184 WPM? is this even real life? what is your correct to incorrect character ratio?
> 
> edit: Maybe I should clear that up a little bit, look in his/her sig


There are people faster. I normally get 130ish, but the particular word sequence that I did that test on favoured me.


----------



## Jixr

the thing i hate about typing test, is that the words don't flow. I can type out a cognitave paragraph faster than a mix of random words. Its not my fingers that are slow, just my brain having a hard time mushing words together that don't mean anything and are not in a logical order.

Some typing test are paragraphs or at least sentences, and some are random words. Depending on the test I can be anywhere from 80-120, with my best being in the 130's.


----------



## user18

Hmm, maybe I should try a paragraph typing test. That might be interesting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its much easier to type out

"The brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" than "lazy brown over the jumps fox dog the"


----------



## kskwerl




----------



## newchemicals

Nice setup there.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm terrible at dictation, though I can fly through typing out my train of thought. I think it's a side effect of how I skim read through most things in life other than articles and books I actually want to read. when I have to read through technical data on various systems that span through hundred of pages for work, I tend to learn how to skip most of the filler and just skim through for the pertinent information.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Even with my dyspraxia and dyslexia i hit around 54~56 WPM on average reguardless of keyboard. probably because i smack the keys so hard.
> movuing to a buckling spring and having gotten used such too heavy switches doesn't help with me not bottoming out the keys either. Whats funny is i type more accurately when I close my eyes, but I cant do typing tests while blind lol.


Hey you do better than me, I top out at around 45wpm

Then again, I only use 5 fingers total when typing

Right Hand: Index, Middle and Ring
Left Hand: Index, Ring


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hey you do better than me, I top out at around 45wpm
> 
> Then again, I only use 5 fingers total when typing
> 
> Right Hand: Index, Middle and Ring
> Left Hand: Index, Ring


I use 4 (5 including right thumb) and get 70, no excuses!


----------



## twerk

I recommend TypeRacer if any of you are wanting to improve your speed and/or consistency.

I did a touch typing course many years ago and I use TypeRacer every so often so stop myself from getting rusty. I would say practice > technique although technique definitely does help, 10 fingers are better than 5!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use 4 (5 including right thumb) and get 70, no excuses!


My hands resemble the rest of me

Fat and out of shape


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I recommend TypeRacer if any of you are wanting to improve your speed and/or consistency.
> 
> I did a touch typing course many years ago and I use TypeRacer every so often so stop myself from getting rusty. I would say practice > technique although technique definitely does help, 10 fingers are better than 5!


I think I'm at using 9 fingers on a regular basis. My left thumb doesn't get used at all, and right pinky is only for the random symbols on the right side and backspace


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think I'm at using 9 fingers on a regular basis. My left thumb doesn't get used at all, and right pinky is only for the random symbols on the right side and backspace


Using both thumbs on the space bar gives you extra space bar.









Okay then, 8 fingers and one thumb.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think I'm at using 9 fingers on a regular basis. My left thumb doesn't get used at all, and right pinky is only for the random symbols on the right side and backspace


psssh backspace. That's for people who can't get it right the first time









(I hit backspace an embarrassing number of times while typing this...)


----------



## zigziglar

Yes, that is on Dvorak - most of the words I typed were 95% spread on the middle row. I max out at around 115wpm on QWERTY









EDIT: Accuracy wise, it's hard for me to know how accurate I was as I delete mistakes subconsciously, really quickly and that particular typing test only registers uncorrected mistakes. It is most likely that I made zero mistakes on the fastest result though.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Check it out ya'll I edumacated some hippies today re. our wonderful mechanical overlords!










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/218jgj/perfectly_in_key/


----------



## Jack Mac

I get 135 on a laptop chiclet keyboard with lots of typos and a solid ~120 on my IBM Model M with very few typos.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> psssh backspace. That's for people who can't get it right the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hit backspace an embarrassing number of times while typing this...)


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I get 135 on a laptop chiclet keyboard with lots of typos and a solid ~120 on my IBM Model M with very few typos.


I get about 3 words per minute on those keyboards at 100% inaccuracy: 1 word when it initially hits the concrete below the window and 2 more as it bounces.







Can't stand them. I can't stand any keycap that is not fully contoured, really.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I keep getting 87 and 88 on this Dell laptop keyboard on TypeRacer against people. Need to try with my Browns at home.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I usually get about 75 WPM average and about 95 WPM on a good day.


----------



## zigziglar

I switched to blank keycaps when I started learning Dvorak and it actually improved my QWERTY speed too. It might be worth a shot for anyone who really wants to improve. You should be looking at the text you are reading, not what you are writing (hence tactility being a good thing) and definitely not at the keyboard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That typeracer site is interesting. 124wpm at 96.5% accuracy, then 115wpm at 99% for the confirmation, but I'm typing stuff I'm not quite used to. Still happy about it though.

Second time: 136wpm with 98.1% accuracy  142wpm and 100% on the challenge *blinks a few times*

All this on browns. Wonder how I'd type on blues ^_^;;

I think I'm addicted to that site now *shifty eyes*


----------



## twerk

It does get pretty addictive. I was against someone who had 180 WPM once, I have no idea how you manage that...


----------



## zigziglar

I'm more accurate on blues, but faster on browns. Let us know what your experience is.







I'm also pretty fast on reds, but I feel that a lot of speed is killed by the expectation of undetected errors.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It does get pretty addictive. I was against someone who had 180 WPM once, I have no idea how you manage that...


To reach 180wpm I think you have to be genetically gifted, in a manner of speaking. I'm talking about muscle fibres and nervous system efficiency etc. Also, a big part of what slows people down is not necessarily their physical speed, but their ability to read and consciously interpret the words ahead of typing them. Hence why I can jump from 130wpm to 180wpm when I'm typing a sequence that is easier to read ahead and commit to memory, unlike those horrible mumbo-jumbo paragraph tests where random punctuation is thrown in and words that aren't in the dictionary are as frequently used.

I should add a disclaimer. I don't know much about neuro-science. Maybe it is possible to train faster mechanical speed. Well obviously you can train it, but I mean beyond what appears to be your fastest in adult life.

For example, alternate your index and middle fingers as fast as you can on a table. The person next to you might be slower or faster and there's nothing you or they can do to increase the speed right there and then. That's what I mean by gifted. Some people have ridiculously fast muscle neurology, often despite no background you could associate with training or what not.

I played jazz piano from a young age and perhaps that has helped me, but I have a friend who is even faster than me and he doesn't use computers, play instruments or do anything that requires particularly fast finger movement. He's a mechanic. Genetics, man!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> To reach 180wpm I think you have to be genetically gifted, in a manner of speaking. I'm talking about muscle fibres and nervous system efficiency etc. Also, a big part of what slows people down is not necessarily their physical speed, but *their ability to read and consciously interpret the words ahead of typing them*. Hence why I can jump from 130wpm to 180wpm when I'm typing a sequence that is easier to read ahead and commit to memory, unlike those horrible mumbo-jumbo paragraph tests where random punctuation is thrown in and words that aren't in the dictionary are as frequently used.
> 
> I should add a disclaimer. I don't know much about neuro-science. Maybe it is possible to train faster mechanical speed. Well obviously you can train it, but I mean beyond what appears to be your fastest in adult life.
> 
> For example, alternate your index and middle fingers as fast as you can on a table. The person next to you might be slower or faster and there's nothing you or they can do to increase the speed right there and then. That's what I mean by gifted. Some people have ridiculously fast muscle neurology, often despite no background you could associate with training or what not.
> 
> I played jazz piano from a young age and perhaps that has helped me, but I have a friend who is even faster than me and he doesn't use computers, play instruments or do anything that requires particularly fast finger movement. He's a mechanic. Genetics, man!


This is precisely why most people have slower typing speeds than others...I think the last time the WPM topic came up, I had around 85 or 90....let's see what it is today....

Meh...still 84-85







. I have a bad habit of letting the mistakes go and continuing to type







.


----------



## Angrychair

Massdrop has ergodox and Poker 2's. I just ordered a Blue LED blue switch poker 2, $100.94 shipped. now i just have to wait for the drop the end!!!! grrr


----------



## Nhb93

Poker II on sale at Massdrop, and I'm tempted to grab one in Blue just for typing, and then a red board for gaming/general use since I would miss the numpad and arrow key and whatever the cluster about the arrow keys is called







, but I just enjoy the feeling of blues when typing so much. I'm about to sell my 6Gv2 with blacks since it's just too stiff for me, and from trying it out in store, I know that a red board would be perfect for daily use.

Opinions on the Poker II and my plan in general?


----------



## zigziglar

Massdrop on ergodox? Damnit, why! Now I must buy one ...


----------



## Angrychair

get a poker II, I did!!! We won't be sorry!


----------



## fleetfeather

that poker was mighty tempting when i saw the email this morning. Gotta hold my "chips" for a 1440p upgrade tho (see what i did thar?)

Enjoying my Choc Mini btw. Had to make a few Autohotkey scripts to stop me accidently pressing Alt+F4 and Ctrl+Esc instead of Alt+4 and Ctrl+` in games though







I'm sure it'll get more familiar over time...


----------



## Insane569

So tempted to get that poker II. I love the way it looks. But I also want an ErgoDox because I get to build it and what not. Poker is a better choice though. Gotta wait and see how much money I make on my spring break. Hoping my LEDs get here to finish my K60 mod.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that poker was mighty tempting when i saw the email this morning. Gotta hold my "chips" for a 1440p upgrade tho (see what i did thar?)
> 
> Enjoying my Choc Mini btw. Had to make a few Autohotkey scripts to stop me accidently pressing Alt+F4 and Ctrl+Esc instead of Alt+4 and Ctrl+` in games though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll get more familiar over time...


haha yeah i am planning to get a 1440p or 1600p display soon too. I have Repticon this weekend where I'll be vending. Hopefully there will be a big turnout and I will make plenty of money to get a 30" 1600p display!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok so the poker 2 has the detachable usb cable. Guess I'm going to have to sleeve it to be cool.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'd go with clears. I have browns in mine and wish for a bit more tactility personally. The plate for the switches is made of plexi for the md case, so even though its sandwiched between four other plates, it still has a bit of flex and I feel the browns suffer as a result.


So would you recommend that I get the aluminum version? What do you mean the md case?


----------



## Nhb93

The Poker II is ABS, not PBT, any reason to not get it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I recommend TypeRacer if any of you are wanting to improve your speed and/or consistency.
> 
> I did a touch typing course many years ago and I use TypeRacer every so often so stop myself from getting rusty. I would say practice > technique although technique definitely does help, 10 fingers are better than 5!


...Grr, I must playfully blame you for my latest... No idea how, but I hit 153wpm at 99.1% accuracy 

That site is too darn addicting!


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So would you recommend that I get the aluminum version? What do you mean the md case?


MassDrop case. Most aluminum cases for the ergodox currently aren't very good. On top of that, massdrop only has aluminum top plates up right now. Like I said, I would just get clears and rock those in a dox instead of browns.

Edit: sorry if I sound rude. I just woke up. Lol


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> MassDrop case. Most aluminum cases for the ergodox currently aren't very good. On top of that, massdrop only has aluminum top plates up right now. Like I said, I would just get clears and rock those in a dox instead of browns.
> 
> Edit: sorry if I sound rude. I just woke up. Lol


If I'm not mistaken, the way the ergodox is assembled there are multiple layers of plates when put together, create a pretty solid construction. Clears would be my first choice too. Although I'd be inclined to ergo them, but that's just me and my hyper sensitive fingers.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> ok so the poker 2 has the detachable usb cable. Guess I'm going to have to sleeve it to be cool.


all the cool kids do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> The Poker II is ABS, not PBT, any reason to not get it?


Abs caps suck. Might as well just get a regular poker, and add LEDs yourself.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> MassDrop case. Most aluminum cases for the ergodox currently aren't very good. On top of that, massdrop only has aluminum top plates up right now. Like I said, I would just get clears and rock those in a dox instead of browns.
> 
> Edit: sorry if I sound rude. I just woke up. Lol


Ok I see, well I guess I could get a better case after I actually get the thing in my hand and feel it. Yeah and no problem didn't sound rude to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> all the cool kids do it.
> 
> pbt caps suck. Might as well just get a regular poker, and add LEDs yourself.


Wait isn't PBT better? And doesn't the version with LEDs come with ABS, and the version without LEDs already installed come with PBT? So if one were to install the LEDs then the board would have come with ABS right?


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the way the ergodox is assembled there are multiple layers of plates when put together, create a pretty solid construction. Clears would be my first choice too. Although I'd be inclined to ergo them, but that's just me and my hyper sensitive fingers.


it does stiffen up the assembly for the most part, but the plexi is a pretty thin matrix of crossbeams for the plate and the pcb that the switches mount to is free floating inside the case, so it's not completely braced and stable. as a result, the browns I have in mine feel a bit dead compared to the o-ringed browns in my ds3. something about the actuation doesn't feel as sharp and leaves me wanting more.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> it does stiffen up the assembly for the most part, but the plexi is a pretty thin matrix of crossbeams for the plate and the pcb that the switches mount to is free floating inside the case, so it's not completely braced and stable. as a result, the browns I have in mine feel a bit dead compared to the o-ringed browns in my ds3. something about the actuation doesn't feel as sharp and leaves me wanting more.


That's really disappointing







I had assumed that the absence of a metal plate was a careful and deliberate choice in lieu of the multi-layered construction, but it sounds like they should have integrated a plate-mount design. I mean the DS3 is as solid as they come (unless you get a KMAC, I guess), but still, you'd expect the ergodox to cut no corners, given its target audience value quality over cost.


----------



## JayKthnx

the ergodox is created by multiple groups of people, so its quality and design varies a bit. welcome to the world of open source!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Wait isn't PBT better? And doesn't the version with LEDs come with ABS, and the version without LEDs already installed come with PBT? So if one were to install the LEDs then the board would have come with ABS right?


Yes sorry. Fixed my post.


----------



## Nhb93

Well I know that, but this comes finished, and I could always buy new key caps, and this is cheaper than the regular Poker with KBT keys and no LEDs.


----------



## Angrybutcher

On my first go-around with my browns on that typing site, I got a pitiful 67wpm (down from 87 on the laptop). Second time though, I got my best result ever, FINALLY breaking triple digits with exactly 100 wpm


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> On my first go-around with my browns on that typing site, I got a pitiful 67wpm (down from 87 on the laptop). Second time though, I got my best result ever, FINALLY breaking triple digits with exactly 100 wpm


A nuerological warm up definitely helps!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone know where I can get printed Ergodox keycaps? Not up for blanks when it has such a unique layout.


----------



## JayKthnx

you could try picking up a double shot set on gh. I know that calm depths and hyper fuse have ergodox sets. if you pm the organizers of the group buys or post in the group buy threads, someone may have an extra set you can pick up at cost.


----------



## Nhb93

What's a good Red board that doesn't use a red PCB? I want one, but so many of the ones I look at seem to have red underneath, and I'd rather all black.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What's a good Red board that doesn't use a red PCB? I want one, but so many of the ones I look at seem to have red underneath, and I'd rather all black.


Do have any other preferences? The list I could generate would take me hours


----------



## JayKthnx

what form factor are you looking to get?
I'd suggest something like a ducky g2pro, kbt oni or tex beetle depending on what you want for features, price, etc.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What's a good Red board that doesn't use a red PCB? I want one, but so many of the ones I look at seem to have red underneath, and I'd rather all black.
> 
> 
> 
> Do have any other preferences? The list I could generate would take me hours
Click to expand...

Full 104 key layout is a must. If it could have the oversized Enter key (you know, the 2 row L-shaped one) that would be great, but not a deal killer. Just looking to keep it on the lower priced side, since I'm planning on getting a smaller keyboard with blues. Unfortunately, I think almost anything would be a step down in key quality from what I have now. It's almost as old as I am, minus a 2 year break, but it has no wear on the keys. I've never taken any of them off, so I'm going to just assume that they're double shot.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> what form factor are you looking to get?
> I'd suggest something like a ducky g2pro, kbt oni or tex beetle depending on what you want for features, price, etc.


Good suggestions. I'm pretty sure Filco and Leopold plates are black too ... CM definitely red.


----------



## zigziglar

My Ducky Zero with red switches has a black plate. You can get them in ISO I believe, but not sure on availability in your area.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> My Ducky Zero with red switches has a black plate. You can get them in ISO I believe, but not sure on availability in your area.


Would you recommend it? I can pick it up at MicroCenter for $90 + tax, and then Massdrop the Poker II with blues. Alternatively, I could probably live with a keyboard that's the size of TKL, but has the number pad but no arrow key clusters. I forgot which keyboard that was.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Would you recommend it? I can pick it up at MicroCenter for $90 + tax, and then Massdrop the Poker II with blues. Alternatively, I could probably live with a keyboard that's the size of TKL, but has the number pad but no arrow key clusters. I forgot which keyboard that was.


The keyboard you describe is made by Corsair, who are the most likely to use the red plate for red switches.

I would happily recommend the Ducky Zero. Unless you really want PBT or double shot keycaps and a mini usb detachable usb cord. The construction itself is the same (and the QC obviously) as the professional and Shine 3 product line and therefore so is the switch feel. For people not after the features on the more expensive boards, the Zero series hits home.


----------



## Nhb93

I just like the fact that I can go and pick it up in person, as opposed to ordering online, and it would make returning it easier if for some reason I'm unhappy with it.

I wish there was a store in NYC that carried a wide variety of mechanical keyboards.

Hmm, looks like Best Buy carries the K70, which looks like it might be a solid MX Red board for me, plus it doesn't have the red plating, at least not visible.


----------



## Seredin

I want the Filco to come


----------



## Paradigm84

You guys were busy last night.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You guys were busy last night.


blame massdrop. Ugh I can't wait for my poker II


----------



## Travellerr

I actually got the email from Massdrop for that deal and I think that keyboard looks fantastic with the led lighting. I am very hard pressed not to put money down for one even though I am currently using two of the Topre keyboard I have purchased in the past 6 months. The poker 2 in general has always been a want of mine in the collection I have put together so far....being that it is a 60% mechanical keyboard with nice pbt caps is just a big plus. I do not usually care for back lighting very much, but with the poker 2 it looks fantastic and I have to say it is definitely a want of mine. Any one have one yet/?


----------



## user18

I believe @jixr has a poker 2, and he's posted plenty of pictures if that's your thing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Any one have one yet/?


Several people on here have one ( including myself ) and note the backlit ones are using ABS caps, the non backlits have the nice thick PBT ones. But you can easily add led's to the non-backlit ones. ( the poker abs are comparable to what you'll find on a ducky )

I love my poker, did some heavy modding to it, and I find myself using it more and more over my custom QFR, though the arrow keys missing really sucks in general use and in games.

If I didn't just drop another few hundro on camera gear and another GPU i'd buy another poker. Price is good, but I like blacks and greens. Though I'd happily pay more if this were the white version.

just go a page or two back if you want pics, or if you have any questions lemme know.


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Several people on here have one ( including myself ) and note the backlit ones are using ABS caps, the non backlits have the nice thick PBT ones. But you can easily add led's to the non-backlit ones. ( the poker abs are comparable to what you'll find on a ducky )
> 
> I love my poker, did some heavy modding to it, and I find myself using it more and more over my custom QFR, though the arrow keys missing really sucks in general use and in games.
> 
> If I didn't just drop another few hundro on camera gear and another GPU i'd buy another poker. Price is good, but I like blacks and greens. Though I'd happily pay more if this were the white version.
> 
> just go a page or two back if you want pics, or if you have any questions lemme know.


I am okay with the missing dedicated arrows as long as I have a WASD keys I am set as far as most games go. I use pretty minimal not full sized keyboards, and even in more key hungry games like MMO. I just assign secondary key function combinations such as shift A,1, 2 ,3, 4, etc.. I am going to probably just by a standard poker 2 though and put some extra money into a acrylic or metal chassis. Instead of buying this led back lit version and having to replace the crap caps that come stock with it, and I wish they fix that in the description because they state it as having pbt caps. I wanted to know if you would link me a photo, Jixr, of your poker 2 and the modification you have made.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







then there is this one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> I wish they fix that in the description because they state it as having pbt caps. I wanted to know if you would link me a photo, Jixr, of your poker 2 and the modification you have made.


I could be mistaken, but i'm pretty damn sure they are abs.

also pic


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




changed to Green switches, acryilc case, weighted, braided cable, white 2x2x3 led's blah blah blah


----------



## xV1ral

I have two Poker 2's (though one is technically a Ducky Mini) and I have to say it's my favorite keyboard so far. I actually like the lack of dedicated arrow keys; I ordered a Pure Pro last year and hated it because I'd gotten so used to having access to arrow keys without having to move my hands away from the home row (among other reasons). Once you get used to using Fn + WASD, it feels way more convenient, especially for programming.

I don't play any games where I use the arrow keys instead of WASD, so I can't really say anything on that. :s


----------



## Travellerr

Those are the cases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I could be mistaken, but i'm pretty damn sure they are abs.
> 
> also pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed to Green switches, acryilc case, weighted, braided cable, white 2x2x3 led's blah blah blah


Those are the cases I was looking for the Poker 2, and you definitely be right on the abs...because I am not use to seeing pbt caps that are meant to go with a back lit keyboard. Now, they posted pbt but that could most likely be false information from what the other poker keyboards have, and so I am most likely going to buy the one I was looking at at get the same chassis you got for yours but either in red to match the key caps I got for cherry mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

I don't recomend the case. all the sheets are uneven so all the edges and corners are not even or flush, its very light and slides around on the desk. The acrylic is very thin, so it will flex quite a bit as well.

Took a few trips to the hardware store and some sanding, polishing, and buffing and other mods before I was happy with mine. I wish I would have just spent more on a nicer acrylic from a group buy or a metal case. Also makes the keyboard even taller which I don't like.

These are pretty crap quality for the asking price. for about the same price I could have had one cut locally with any color I wanted. ( which I may do in the future )


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't recomend the case. all the sheets are uneven so all the edges and corners are not even or flush, its very light and slides around on the desk. The acrylic is very thin, so it will flex quite a bit as well.
> 
> Took a few trips to the hardware store and some sanding, polishing, and buffing and other mods before I was happy with mine. I wish I would have just spent more on a nicer acrylic from a group buy or a metal case. Also makes the keyboard even taller which I don't like.
> 
> These are pretty crap quality for the asking price. for about the same price I could have had one cut locally with any color I wanted. ( which I may do in the future )


What kind of modifications did you have to make? Because I understand and I honestly figured this would be the case just because of how cheap they are going from the seller I know of on ebay. Now, I think if the modifications are doable that it is still worth it because of the price compared to maybe other chassis...granted those other's may be worth it because of the quality. Now, do you know of any metal chassis that are of higher quality for a good price? Because I honestly would prefer one of them anyways. I will be looking for forums and threads about different modifications that can be done with out an expert hand on the Poker 2


----------



## jdcarpe

One of a kind laser cut stainless steel case, with 1/4" diameter x 1/2" long round aluminum standoffs and 4-40 screws. 65g Krytox lubed reds. Cherry stabilizers. ANSI150 layout. TMK firmware. HyperFuse DCS keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> One of a kind laser cut stainless steel case, with 1/4" diameter x 1/2" long round aluminum standoffs and 4-40 screws. 65g Krytox lubed reds. Cherry stabilizers. ANSI150 layout. TMK firmware. HyperFuse DCS keycaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey jdcarpe









Looks nice, just like the jd40 case I have been drooling over.


----------



## JayKthnx

welcome to ocn jdcarpe! riddle me this; how much do I need to beg you for a case like that for my gh60?


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> welcome to ocn jdcarpe! riddle me this; how much do I need to beg you for a case like that for my gh60?


Well now, if we had enough people that wanted cases like that for their GH60s, we could probably make that happen at a reasonable cost.


----------



## JayKthnx

somehow I knew you would say that. lol
how stable does your tkl feel when you type on it? any flex? did you add any weight to it in the base plate?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

jdcarpe

That keyboard looks retro AND futuristic at the same time.

I love it


----------



## Insane569

Man that keyboard looks like a K65. I love it. I love it a lot.
Now I want a K65. But I also want a Poker II. But massdrop sold out all Poker II blue switch editions. Only thing left is red switch. And my K60 already has that. Looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## newchemicals

jdcarpe,

That KB looks really nice.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Well now, if we had enough people that wanted cases like that for their GH60s, we could probably make that happen at a reasonable cost.


That case looks pretty sweet but I have a question, how come you joined in may of 2012 and have only posted just now? Were you able to make an account and restrain yourself from posting for almost two years? That is some self restraint. And really nice job on that case, the more I look at it the more I like it









Edit:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> That case looks pretty sweet but I have a question, how come you joined in may of 2012 and have only posted just now? Were you able to make an account and restrain yourself from posting for almost two years? That is some self restraint. Afnd really nice job on that case, the more I look at it the more I like it f:thumb:


bcuz geekhack


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> That case looks pretty sweet but I have a question, how come you joined in may of 2012 and have only posted just now? Were you able to make an account and restrain yourself from posting for almost two years? That is some self restraint. And really nice job on that case, the more I look at it the more I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:


Tenticle hentai LOL!

and Guys, does the feeling to want another mechanical keyboard ever go away, or is that a point of a niche hobby like mechanical keyboards?


----------



## Nhb93

Sad that Massdrop ran out of Blue switched boards, but I guess in a good way, that's less money to spend on things I don't really need, right?


----------



## JayKthnx

quick celebratory potato. thanks everyone that voted and thank you paradigm and tankguys for the opportunity!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Man that keyboard looks like a K65. I love it. I love it a lot.
> Now I want a K65. But I also want a Poker II. But massdrop sold out all Poker II blue switch editions. Only thing left is red switch. And my K60 already has that. Looks like I'm out of luck.


glad I jumped on that drop when i did!!!!! Got me a blue/blue Poker II


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> quick celebratory potato. thanks everyone that voted and thank you paradigm and tankguys for the opportunity!


/jelly

I want an OCN keycap


----------



## SeeThruHead

So where can I get double shot black keycaps with yellow legends.


----------



## JayKthnx

Only yellow on black I can think of is the modifiers for the bumblebee set on keypop.


----------



## bazh

receive my 23 Comando today and wow, dat one huge set


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> receive my 23 Comando today and wow, dat one huge set


I regret not to join the GB, those novelties on the top right is such a beauty
hope to get one in the classified section soon...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> and Guys, does the feeling to want another mechanical keyboard ever go away, or is that a point of a niche hobby like mechanical keyboards?


It's the same with most hobbies, I have to balance wanting to buy more keyboards and more knives at the same time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick celebratory potato. thanks everyone that voted and thank you paradigm and tankguys for the opportunity!


Glad it arrived ok.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> That case looks pretty sweet but I have a question, how come you joined in may of 2012 and have only posted just now? Were you able to make an account and restrain yourself from posting for almost two years? That is some self restraint. And really nice job on that case, the more I look at it the more I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:


Yes, because Geekhack. I primarily post there, and some at Deskthority. But I decided my Phantom build was cool enough to share over here.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Only yellow on black I can think of is the modifiers for the bumblebee set on keypop.


Thanks I contacted them but they don't offer a full Keyset with yellow legends. Anyone else have any ideas? I've emailed both qwerkeys and pimp my keyboard but have yet to hear from them.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Thanks I contacted them but they don't offer a full Keyset with yellow legends. Anyone else have any ideas? I've emailed both qwerkeys and pimp my keyboard but have yet to hear from them.


The Toxic GB set is a "chartreuse yellow" on black. https://ctrlalt.io


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> The Toxic GB set is a "chartreuse yellow" on black. https://ctrlalt.io


I'm stuck between going for the Toxic set whilst it's around, or the Miami set from techkeys.us.









Was it HPE who had the Miami set a while ago?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm stuck between going for the Toxic set whilst it's around, or the Miami set from techkeys.us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it HPE who had the Miami set a while ago?


Nope, I never owned that set, hurts my eyes


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, I never owned that set, hurts my eyes


Heathen, banned from the club.


















EDIT: Aha! It was Badwrench.


----------



## Purejoke

New Das keyboard is out
http://hexus.net/tech/news/peripherals/67885-das-keyboard-4-launched-includes-hi-fi-volume-knob/

Such a shame there is no backlighting.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Heathen, banned from the club.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Thanks I contacted them but they don't offer a full Keyser with yellow legends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> The Toxic GB set is a "chartreuse yellow" on black. https://ctrlalt.io


Thanks I think I'll be ordering that. So while I'm at it is there any other interesting mods I can do to my QFR?


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Thanks I contacted them but they don't offer a full Keyser with yellow legends.
> Thanks I think I'll be ordering that. So while I'm at it is there any other interesting mods I can do to my QFR?


You could:
Paint the case top

Desolder all the switches and replace the stock switch plate with a Universal TKL plate (allows for easy switch opening for mods; probably have to wait for another group buy round)

Lube your switches with Krytox

Replace stock switch springs with replacement Korean springs

Add o-rings under the keycaps to reduce travel and/or bottom-out impact

Replace the stock controller daughterboard with a Frosty Flake programmable replacement controller board.

Those are a few things you could do, depending on your comfort level with modding keyboards.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I'm going to bookmark that post. Perfect beginners guide to getting the most out of your QFR.

I've already got my case top painted. Currently waiting 48 hours for it to cure before I sand some dust out of the finish and repaint hopefully somewhere other than my kitchen floor. Then I'll let it cure for a week and add a matte clear coat.

So I've got a few questions regarding the mods you've suggested.

The universal TKL plate. What does that do exactly? Allow you to use the switches with the original pcb unsoldered?

I've been trying to find some explanation of plates but I find geekhack to be very hard to find the right information on.

How do the korean springs change things? Better feel?

That frosty flake controller looks amazing. Though I also can't find any info on what exactly it allows you to do.


----------



## pez

I'm curious to try out new switches, but I have a hard time justifying a keyboard when I couldn't use it for anything







. The next keyboard I buy will be for my GF and it will definitely be modded to fit her tastes.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I'm going to bookmark that post. Perfect beginners guide to getting the most out of your QFR.
> 
> I've already got my case top painted. Currently waiting 48 hours for it to cure before I sand some dust out of the finish and repaint hopefully somewhere other than my kitchen floor. Then I'll let it cure for a week and add a matte clear coat.
> 
> So I've got a few questions regarding the mods you've suggested.
> 
> The universal TKL plate. What does that do exactly? Allow you to use the switches with the original pcb unsoldered?
> 
> I've been trying to find some explanation of plates but I find geekhack to be very hard to find the right information on.
> 
> How do the korean springs change things? Better feel?
> 
> That frosty flake controller looks amazing. Though I also can't find any info on what exactly it allows you to do.


The Universal TKL plate allows you to open the switches with them still soldered to the PCB. It helps if you use switch tools, like in this guide. To install the uTKL plate, you first need to desolder all the switches from the PCB, remove them and the stock plate, then install the switches into the new plate and solder them back onto the PCB.

Korean springs can give you a heavier or lighter actuation and bottom out force in your switch, depending on the spring you use.

The Frosty Flake is fully programmable, and you can use custom firmwares. Gives you the ability to program any scancode to any keyswitch. Also, you can add function layers.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious to try out new switches, but I have a hard time justifying a keyboard when I couldn't use it for anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The next keyboard I buy will be for my GF and it will definitely be modded to fit her tastes.


You could always order a switch tester from CoolerMaster.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> You could always order a switch tester from CoolerMaster.


I've thought about it before







. Their TKL boards are so cheap, I'm tempted to buy them every time they hit their sale prices.


----------



## jameschisholm

What do you all think of the new Das Keyboard?


----------



## JayKthnx

Regal DSA Keyset on MassDrop for anyone interested. They will be double shot abs made by SP after the drop is completed.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What do you all think of the new Das Keyboard?


I think it'll be nice to type on but I don't care too much for the looks, especially the huge wheel.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What do you all think of the new Das Keyboard?


I love it. Will definitely be picking one up with MX Blues, as long as build quality is up to scratch.


----------



## Jixr

just another manufact with "oh look at our unique and interesting feature that doen't really do much"

though I kinda wish it had two wheels so I could pretend to be that band skrillex and play a dubstep.

I'm saving my keyboard monies for a QF-I, first thing will be replace the led's, cap it, and paint it green.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just another manufact with "oh look at our unique and interesting feature that doen't really do much"
> 
> though I kinda wish it had two wheels so I could pretend to be that band skrillex and play a dubstep.
> 
> I'm saving my keyboard monies for a QF-I, first thing will be replace the led's, cap it, and paint it green.


This is the most amazing post I've ever seen you post....


----------



## HPE1000

I'm saving my monies for the novatouch, but it looks like I am going to have to jump into the pitch black thick pbt group buy so I can have some thick PBT keycaps ready for it.

~$55 for blank black thick pbt keycaps is a steal anyway, the black on black dyesub are tempting but I love blank keycaps.

Also, I have ~8000-9000 GOLD SPRINGS on their way to me right nao


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm saving my monies for the novatouch, but it looks like I am going to have to jump into the pitch black thick pbt group buy so I can have some thick PBT keycaps ready for it.
> 
> ~$55 for blank black thick pbt keycaps is a steal anyway, the black on black dyesub are tempting but I love blank keycaps.
> 
> Also, I have ~8000-9000 GOLD SPRINGS on their way to me right nao


Is this the same Pitch Black GB that closed a few weeks ago or is there another?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is this the same Pitch Black GB that closed a few weeks ago or is there another?


It's that one, but ~50 people haven't paid yet so MOQ is off and he is just moving on to anyone who wants to take over unpaid orders.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's that one, but ~50 people haven't paid yet so MOQ is off and he is just moving on to anyone who wants to take over unpaid orders.


Ah right, I'd probably try and get some but I've already reserved funds for more knives and probably the Toxic GB.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Also, I have ~8000-9000 GOLD SPRINGS on their way to me right nao


Hopefully like 1500 of those are mine.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Hopefully like 1500 of those are mine.


I noticed @[email protected]


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Are you grouping some springs? if so where can I get in on this? ( epsc if you're getting some 80g+ )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Are you grouping some springs? if so where can I get in on this? ( epsc if you're getting some 80g+ )


I'm the US proxy for it, most of round one has shipped, but there is a round 2 that hasn't yet. Weights above 80g are available, which include 85g, 100g, and 120g.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55888.0

Hope this isn't some breach of TOS here or something, if it is, let me know.


----------



## user18

I'll be keeping an eye on that for r2, especially if we have a Canada proxy. More things need those.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm the US proxy for it, most of round one has shipped, but there is a round 2 that hasn't yet. Weights above 80g are available, which include 85g, 100g, and 120g.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55888.0
> 
> Hope this isn't some breach of TOS here or something, if it is, let me know.


oooooh is that why your forum theme is like all this Planet Express stuff?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm the US proxy for it, most of round one has shipped, but there is a round 2 that hasn't yet. Weights above 80g are available, which include 85g, 100g, and 120g.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55888.0
> 
> Hope this isn't some breach of TOS here or something, if it is, let me know.


What makes them special?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm stuck between going for the Toxic set whilst it's around, or the Miami set from techkeys.us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it HPE who had the Miami set a while ago?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Heathen, banned from the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Aha! It was Badwrench.


I have the Toxic set on order as well. It was the original reason I signed up on GH, and now it is finally happening








You should def. sign up for it. Can't go wrong at the current pricing. This is the first set I have seen with a Tsangan going for less than $20. Super stoked!

Oh, and welcome JD


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Toxic set on order as well. It was the original reason I signed up on GH, and now it is finally happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should def. sign up for it. Can't go wrong at the current pricing. This is the first set I have seen with a Tsangan going for less than $20. Super stoked!
> 
> Oh, and welcome JD


I could get both if I wasn't already planning on getting more knives.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oooooh is that why your forum theme is like all this Planet Express stuff?


I'm confused







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What makes them special?


They are gold

In all seriousness, all the various weights make them special I would say. Plus gold springs aren't common at all, so people see that as a selling point I guess.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I could get both if I wasn't already planning on getting more knives.


I know what you mean. Other hobbies are infringing on my keyboards as well. Just dropped a significant amount of $$ for some coilovers


----------



## Jack Mac

Took some pics of my IBM UK Model M, though they are potato iPhone 5S pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zigziglar

Knives and coilovers. OT, but still ...

What kind of knives? Handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives? Throwing knives? Medieval replica knives?

What car are the coilovers going on and what weight/distance specs front and rear?

All hobbies can be fun/costly! I also like knives and coilovers lol


----------



## Nhb93

You guys who like the really heavy springs are like aliens to me. I had a keyboard with blacks, and I couldn't stand how stiff it was. How you guys can type with any kind of speed on a stiffer keyboard, I will never understand.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> You guys who like the really heavy springs are like aliens to me. I had a keyboard with blacks, and I couldn't stand how stiff it was. How you guys can type with any kind of speed on a stiffer keyboard, I will never understand.


Man hands.


----------



## HPE1000

Black switches feel about as heavy as blues to me, maybe a tad bit heaver.


----------



## zigziglar

Yeah, my bro has the Steelseries board with Blacks that I use when I'm visiting and it takes a few mins to adjust to the extra pressure required (as I'm accustomed to not bottoming out on browns), but once I'm used to them, I can type essentially the same speed as normal, but after extended periods of time I get RSI pains. Hence why I use browns the most for general work. Reds for gaming. And blues at work where I do a lot of very fast typing where I cannot look at what I'm doing.


----------



## zigziglar

Hey dudes, I was over at geekhack and dug up this thread. It's an Indonesian vendor who sells white or graphite Leopold FC700R boards for $125 plus shipping.

Shipping from Indonesia to Australia would most likely be reasonable and present a very alluring and competitive alternative to Ducky/Filco etc.

The FC700R in white is a pretty sexy board, if you're into minimalistic aesthetics (like me). They are also as well constructed and reliable as Filcos.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Hey dudes, I was over at geekhack and dug up this thread. It's an Indonesian vendor who sells white or graphite Leopold FC700R boards for $125 plus shipping.
> 
> Shipping from Indonesia to Australia would most likely be reasonable and present a very alluring and competitive alternative to Ducky/Filco etc.
> 
> The FC700R in white is a pretty sexy board, if you're into minimalistic aesthetics (like me). They are also as well constructed and reliable as Filcos.


Just be aware that the FC700R uses a non-standard spacebar so if you decide to replace key caps in the future it will be hard sourcing a spacebar to fit it.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Just be aware that the FC700R uses a non-standard spacebar so if you decide to replace key caps in the future it will be hard sourcing a spacebar to fit it.


This is indeed correct. I figure with a white keys and a white case, the most common keyset would be white keys with different colour print, which would not be affected by the spacebar, as it could be left white.


----------



## Insane569

Any opinions on PLU mechstorms? I want a good TKL or less keyboard that isnt gonna break my small amount of money. I'm thinking I might just pick up a K65 from ebay for like 65$
But if I can find something better I will go for it.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Any opinions on PLU mechstorms? I want a good TKL or less keyboard that isnt gonna break my small amount of money. I'm thinking I might just pick up a K65 from ebay for like 65$
> But if I can find something better I will go for it.


PLU is generally not known for its quality. Depending on your location, you might be able to find a QFR on sale for around that price. Or possibly a Keycool. Either one would probably be a better choice. The Corsairs tend to use non-standard keycap sizes, if you ever plan on using aftermarket caps.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> PLU is generally not known for its quality. Depending on your location, you might be able to find a QFR on sale for around that price. Or possibly a Keycool. Either one would probably be a better choice. The Corsairs tend to use non-standard keycap sizes, if you ever plan on using aftermarket caps.


Yea I figured that much. How about a TT eSports Poseidon? I was considering one of those awhile ago.
I just want something small backlit preferably and not a total GTX Titan Z


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea I figured that much. How about a TT eSports Poseidon? I was considering one of those awhile ago.
> I just want something small backlit preferably and not a total GTX Titan Z


Keycool is good advice and has what you are looking for. They are generally no nonsense design styles like Ducky/Filco etc and fairly on par in quality too. Probably no less solid than the QFR in any case. If you're looking for a "gaming" stylised design, then I'm not sure - it's not my cup of tea and I haven't explored many boards like that.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Knives and coilovers. OT, but still ...
> 
> What kind of knives? Handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives? Throwing knives? Medieval replica knives?
> 
> What car are the coilovers going on and what weight/distance specs front and rear?
> 
> All hobbies can be fun/costly! I also like knives and coilovers lol


Well, since this thread constantly goes OT,
the coilovers are Tanabe Sustec Pros. The stock spring rate is 1.64K F/2K R, going to 5K F/2K R. Should drop my Honda Fit roughly 2".









Ok now back on topic:


----------



## Angrychair

idk but I can't wait for my Poker II from the massdrop.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> idk but I can't wait for my Poker II from the massdrop.


If you got a Blue/Blue, I sufficiently hate you.


----------



## zigziglar

I hope I don't regret NOT buying the Ergodox at this Massdrop. My wife is getting all up in my bidnuss about how many keyboards we have and when will I ever stop etc haha


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> If you got a Blue/Blue, I sufficiently hate you.


I actually did

Date Purchased:
March 24th, 2014
Position:
63rd to join the drop
Payment Status:
Pending
Options Ordered

Keyboard Type:
Blue LED w/ Cherry MX Blue Switch



It's going to have tons of room and look tiny on my new Ikea Galant desk


----------



## JayKthnx

repost from ducky club.

got something lovely in the mail today:







mx blue with blue led's
super stoked!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I actually did
> 
> Date Purchased:
> March 24th, 2014
> Position:
> 63rd to join the drop
> Payment Status:
> Pending
> Options Ordered
> 
> Keyboard Type:
> Blue LED w/ Cherry MX Blue Switch
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to have tons of room and look tiny on my new Ikea Galant desk













I wish I could game on a Blue board, because right now, I'm leaning towards getting a red one just for gaming, and then a blue later on down the road for heavy typing.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I wish I could game on a Blue board, because right now, I'm leaning towards getting a red one just for gaming, and then a blue later on down the road for heavy typing.


Just get Clears, Ergo Clear mod them to 62g, 65g, or 67g switches, and live happily ever after. Reds do not make one a better gamer and do not fall for the false idol of Blues. Come to know the one true god of Ergo Clears.

And I suppose Blacks are fine too, but all hail Ergo Clears.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just get Clears, Ergo Clear mod them to 62g, 65g, or 67g switches, and live happily ever after. Reds do not make one a better gamer and do not fall for the false idol of Blues. Come to know the one true god of Ergo Clears.
> 
> And I suppose Blacks are fine too, but all hail Ergo Clears.


Oh god no, my 6Gv2 is too stiff as it is already, I'm about to list it for sale on here.


----------



## JayKthnx

btw, there are several people in this thread that game on blues, including myself. it's not hard to do once you learn to allow the switch to reset. you could also mod them into jailhouse blues and not have any issues with reset points.


----------



## nubbinator

That's what you get for getting a board like a 6GV2. That or you have the weak fingers of a white collar worker who doesn't drink his milk.

Kidding aside, Blacks aren't for everyone. Sadly, if you're one of those people who doesn't like them, it just means you'll burn in keyboard hell. You can redeem yourself with green Alps though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> btw, there are several people in this thread that game on blues, including myself. it's not hard to do once you learn to allow the switch to reset. you could also mod them into jailhouse blues and not have any issues with reset points.


Stop being so reasonable and logical. Haven't you seen how people talk in absolutes in here and act like opinion is fact?


----------



## Angrychair

i game on reds, a Corsair K70 with red led backlight and the black aluminum top. It's really nice keyboard. I like reds a lot, but I also like browns, and want to try blues.


----------



## Nhb93

It's probably a nice side effect of that fact that I've been using the same keyboard for the majority of my life, and I've just gotten so accustomed to the force needed for it that the blacks were just too much of a difference to get used to. I'm a fan of very lightweight keyboards, what can I say.


----------



## Angrychair




----------



## fleetfeather

Blues and Browns aren't a option for me personally. I'm a mmo player, and rapid key presses are pretty much required for top tier pvp. I had reds in my k90, but I kept accidentally activating multiple keys at once with my gumbyness. My Choc mini with blacks is far more friendly, and a worthy trade off for me personally with respect to activation times and accidental presses


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Blues and Browns aren't a option for me personally. I'm a mmo player, and rapid key presses are pretty much required for top tier pvp. I had reds in my k90, but I kept accidentally activating multiple keys at once with my gumbyness. My Choc mini with blacks is far more friendly, and a worthy trade off for me personally with respect to activation times and accidental presses


yeah I get where you're coming from, my primary keyboard is red. I just really was GAS'ing for a poker ii in blue/blue. I love click clack man, its gratifying and nostalgic.

Oh and also, it aggrivates my girlfriend when I type because of the noise, and this is on reds with o-rings







CANNOOOTT WAAAIIIT FOR BLUES, MAXIMUM AGGRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got bored today, and wasn't feeling like gaming or typing and stuff like but i wanted something else to do with my mechanical keyboard, and well I was watching Strawberry Panic! and remembered how much I loved the piano music.

So I went and downloaded a MIDI piano and remapped the keys to the keys of a piano. I'm going to learn how to play the Piano on a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Nhb93

Even though I've been using this presumably rubber dome keyboard for well over a decade, I can't help but find browns mushy when I tried them out in store. And the lack of any feeling at all is why I found the blacks strange, and yet, here am I probably going to buy a full sized red board.







Life is strange like that.

Only thing that bothers me though is the fact that someone said Corsair uses non-standard keys so getting replacement key caps can be difficult. Is this true?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Knives and coilovers. OT, but still ...
> 
> What kind of knives? Handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives? Throwing knives? Medieval replica knives?
> 
> What car are the coilovers going on and what weight/distance specs front and rear?
> 
> All hobbies can be fun/costly! I also like knives and coilovers lol


Folding knives:



I've got a few more since then though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Stop being so reasonable and logical. Haven't you seen how people talk in absolutes in here and act like opinion is fact?


MX Reds increase your APM by 30% because they are linear.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Only thing that bothers me though is the fact that someone said Corsair uses non-standard keys so getting replacement key caps can be difficult. Is this true?


A standard modern ANSI bottom row uses the following keycap sizes: 1.25-1.25-1.25-6.25-1.25-1.25-1.25-1.25

All of Corsair's mechanicals appear to use this bottom row sizing:
1.50-1.00-1.25-6.50-1.25-1.00-1.00-1.50

You can sometimes find the 1.50 and 1.00 unit keycaps with certain keycap sets, but good luck finding a 6.50 unit spacebar to match.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Only thing that bothers me though is the fact that someone said Corsair uses non-standard keys so getting replacement key caps can be difficult. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> A standard modern ANSI bottom row uses the following keycap sizes: 1.25-1.25-1.25-6.25-1.25-1.25-1.25-1.25
> 
> All of Corsair's mechanicals appear to use this bottom row sizing:
> 1.50-1.00-1.25-6.50-1.25-1.00-1.00-1.50
> 
> You can sometimes find the 1.50 and 1.00 unit keycaps with certain keycap sets, but good luck finding a 6.50 unit spacebar to match.
Click to expand...

If you *really* needed a 6.5x spacebar, I know you can get one in the Toxic GB, the only issue is you'll be paying $32 and getting 13 other spacebars you may or may not want.


----------



## Travellerr

I would have to agree with him on this the only switch type I have yet to use for Cherry mechanical switches is the cherry white switch. I will say that I have tried reds to know enough that I think they are fine if you like overly light key presses, but for myself I would much rather game with egro clear, black, and even clear switches before using red switches. Now, everyone is different and you may like the red switches more than I did myself, but do not for a second think that they actually are the gaming switch because of all the marketing hype that comes along with them. I really need to get the money to buy an clear set and replace the springs because I have wanted an ergo clear board badly since I have first tried them, but I do not know if I have the essential skill lvl with soldering and the I know I do not have the experience. I currently use both a Realforce 87u 55g keyboard and a Leo fc660c 45g (both Topre keyboards) for playing games and everything else in between.


----------



## sQuetos

Decided to go with the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate in the end, Got it yesterday for my birthday with a Deathadder 2013
So far its been beast for battlefield and sounds so sexy








Surprisingly its made my typing quicker and more accurate in just a day

Very Happy with this keyboard 10/10


----------



## HPE1000

I'm getting a bit excited over the novatouch, anyone know when NDA lifts?

It might get the paint treatment since the keycaps going on it aren't going to be deep black, they are going to be more like the black on realforce and hhkb. I was really tempted to get them with the black on black dyesub but I just love blank keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm getting a bit excited over the novatouch, anyone know when NDA lifts?
> 
> It might get the paint treatment since the keycaps going on it aren't going to be deep black, they are going to be more like the black on realforce and hhkb. I was really tempted to get them with the black on black dyesub but I just love blank keycaps.


My guess ( assuming there have not been major setbacks ) is April.

They were always teased 'early 2014' and in my mind may or later would seem more 'summer' since when their XT came out ( i think in june? ) it was labled for a summer release.

Though the Nova might be a little behind the I's


----------



## Jixr

the feel of typing on mechanicals


----------



## Paradigm84

I'll finally get to use my Ducky Shine 3 after 3 months on Sunday.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll finally get to use my Ducky Shine 3 after 3 months on Sunday.


Grats! We want pics.


----------



## zeiferlance

just got something in the mail today and fitted it in my DS3 Year of the Snake.








CounterStrike Aluminum Keycaps


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> just got something in the mail today and fitted it in my DS3 Year of the Snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CounterStrike Aluminum Keycaps
> 
> -snip-


Those are *awesome*.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll finally get to use my Ducky Shine 3 after 3 months on Sunday.


What happened?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll finally get to use my Ducky Shine 3 after 3 months on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

My hands were crushed in a freak koala related incident.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I ordered it from Massdrop to be delivered to my home address as I expected it to be delivered over the holidays.
The shipping was delayed because of the holidays (in retrospect something I should have expected).
It got delivered to my home address when I'm here at university.
My parents refused to ship it here because of the cost.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My hands were crushed in a freak koala related incident.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Massdrop to be delivered to my home address as I expected it to be delivered over the holidays.
> The shipping was delayed because of the holidays (in retrospect something I should have expected).
> It got delivered to my home address when I'm here at university.
> My parents refused to ship it here because of the cost.


i....
I almost believed you...

Nice you'll get to use your keyboard









edit: Oh wow I can get internet access from my appartment in my building's kitchen which is 3 floors below my router. Sweet.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Those are *awesome*.


thanks!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Is there anywhere to get a full set of aluminum or other metal keycaps. I've seen some individuals on eBay but I'd want to make sure they all have the same finish.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Is there anywhere to get a full set of aluminum or other metal keycaps. I've seen some individuals on eBay but I'd want to make sure they all have the same finish.


there used to be some places that had full sets, crazy expensive though.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Is there anywhere to get a full set of aluminum or other metal keycaps. I've seen some individuals on eBay but I'd want to make sure they all have the same finish.


type this in on ebay "MKC Printed 37-Keyset Metallic", finding the modifiers will be the hard part.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i....
> I almost believed you...
> 
> Nice you'll get to use your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Oh wow I can get internet access from my appartment in my building's kitchen which is 3 floors below my router. Sweet.


Woah, I can't imagine not having exclusive access to a kitchen. Back in my apartment days, I shared a laundry, but that's as far as I've gone. How do you deal with the late night munchies!?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Would it be easier to find blank keys? That's what I'm looking anyway.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Woah, I can't imagine not having exclusive access to a kitchen. Back in my apartment days, I shared a laundry, but that's as far as I've gone. How do you deal with the late night munchies!?


I have a fridge and microwave in my apartment.(small studio)
It's just the stoves and food prep areas are 3 floors below.
I also don't have a shower in my apartment, each floor has a shower room.
It's fine though, maintenance keeps the showers clean.
And since everyone here is either retired or non working, being able to get into the shower when ever i want isn't a problem.
It's the cost of living in the innercity with a non middleclass income. This format is actually pretty common in Japan.

Once you get used to it, Plenty of comfort to enjoy the PC gaming and mechanical keyboards









@the keycaps discussion, I honestly both can and can't validate spending such a huge amount of keycaps.
If I was sold 100% one board I'd totally see it as worthwhile dropping 80$+ on keycaps like that.
But 70$ for just the letter section+arrow keys and no thing else....yeaah kinda a bit much.


----------



## zigziglar

Ahh you're in Japan. That makes more sense then! I'm in Australia, where we have more land than we know what to do with. I personally own a 4 bedroom 2 living area house on about 1500m a square block of land and I represent the ordinary middle class here.

$50 on a keycap set is about my cut off. Unless I'm going full custom or something.


----------



## zeiferlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Would it be easier to find blank keys? That's what I'm looking anyway.


Not sure if there's any blank keys but I saw a set from the same seller where I got my CounterStrike keycaps. There's also gold keycaps from a different seller. They're based in China but I got mine with shipping included.







Check out the link below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Metal-Silver-Mechanical-Keyboard-Keycaps-37-Keys-Dota-2-LOL/914660_866552527.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipment-MKC-Metal-Keycap-II-Mechanical-Keyboard-with-special-purpose-kepcaps-37-keys-direction/224605_1103415590.html


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Ahh you're in Japan. That makes more sense then! I'm in Australia, where we have more land than we know what to do with. I personally own a 4 bedroom 2 living area house on about 1500m a square block of land and I represent the ordinary middle class here.
> 
> $50 on a keycap set is about my cut off. Unless I'm going full custom or something.


ahahahaha, oh dear i am terrible.
I'm sorry I guess I must have made it seem like i live, there I'm sorry.
No I live in the innercity of seattle, i just meant the building format is similar to cheaper apartments in Japan.

I fell asleep with my laptop and ducky on my bed, woke up with a keyboard in my arms.
MX Blues are lovely enough to cuddle apparently.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> Not sure if there's any blank keys but I saw a set from the same seller where I got my CounterStrike keycaps. There's also gold keycaps from a different seller. They're based in China but I got mine with shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the link below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Metal-Silver-Mechanical-Keyboard-Keycaps-37-Keys-Dota-2-LOL/914660_866552527.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipment-MKC-Metal-Keycap-II-Mechanical-Keyboard-with-special-purpose-kepcaps-37-keys-direction/224605_1103415590.html


I gotta have dat Bling on muh keyboard dawg.


----------



## HPE1000

Teh poker


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Teh poker


Nice! 60% is not my thing, but you've done it justice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Teh poker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have my children.


----------



## zigziglar

ErgoDuck prototype released.

Not full on ergonomic, but still a nice half way point. I'm not sure if the keys on the left are macro programmable (or programmable at all) as the source page is in another language.


----------



## JayKthnx

nice poker hpe!

zigzaglar, source on that ergoduck?


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks people








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> 
> ErgoDuck prototype released.
> 
> Not full on ergonomic, but still a nice half way point. I'm not sure if the keys on the left are macro programmable (or programmable at all) as the source page is in another language.


Yeah, source. Looks really nice, kinda kmac mini like.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yikes I really want one of those.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ahahahaha, oh dear i am terrible.
> I'm sorry I guess I must have made it seem like i live, there I'm sorry.
> No I live in the innercity of seattle, i just meant the building format is similar to cheaper apartments in Japan.
> 
> I fell asleep with my laptop and ducky on my bed, woke up with a keyboard in my arms.
> MX Blues are lovely enough to cuddle apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta have dat Bling on muh keyboard dawg.


Hey, that gives me a great idea for a new manga.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> nice poker hpe!
> 
> zigzaglar, source on that ergoduck?


Here's the source, which I found on geekhack, where there are various threads on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

PURE SHHHWAAAAG







!

So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:
Bought these:
http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg

And this is how it looks + turned out! (I'll post more pics on my own thread, so that this info doesn't get lost - but here it is fro the club








(I put the Orings on the keycaps too)


Spoiler: PICS!!!!!
















Overall, very much happy - it was cheap and cheerful







!
It is unfortunate, that the covers are a little thick - thus some of the keys aren't as bright as I would have hope for - but I'm happy







!

Oh and:
Ordered on the: 15th, posted on the 21st (had a trouble one one of the items in my order so that took 2 extra days to sort out) and then received the 28th!
Super happy with the fast turn-over - and customer service was really good (and they spoke good english!)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PURE SHHHWAAAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:


Looks great!
And I feel the same way when I post in this thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Looks great!
> And I feel the same way when I post in this thread.


hehe, I don't really care - I just like providing information to users








If someone google's it at least, my info might prove to be useful to them.


----------



## pez

The only thing that kills me about the G710+ is that orange trim around the macros. Is that easily removable? Because I'd have to paint that in a heartbeat. Board looks great, and so do the caps, but the orange just throws me for one







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PURE SHHHWAAAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:
> Bought these:
> http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
> http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
> 
> And this is how it looks + turned out! (I'll post more pics on my own thread, so that this info doesn't get lost - but here it is fro the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I put the Orings on the keycaps too)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, very much happy - it was cheap and cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It is unfortunate, that the covers are a little thick - thus some of the keys aren't as bright as I would have hope for - but I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Oh and:
> Ordered on the: 15th, posted on the 21st (had a trouble one one of the items in my order so that took 2 extra days to sort out) and then received the 28th!
> Super happy with the fast turn-over - and customer service was really good (and they spoke good english!)


Looks awesome









_________________________________________________________

I was just thinking, looking at the pictures of the novatouch, it seems to be pretty standard as far as I can tell, and if it is anything like the QFR, it might fit my vortex aluminum case... If the micro usb plug is just a little separate PCB as it was on the QFR, then this is good. I could possibly put it in my vortex case @[email protected]

If it actually works, the whole vortex case will be overhauled. I will fill in the led holes with some sort of filler. Sand down the whole thing and paint it myself.

Of course, this is all based on the chance that the keyboard will fit in this case.


----------



## Jack Mac

I hope the Novatouch is cheap. I really want to try out Topres. Anyone know if the Novatouch will use 45 or 55g?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I hope the Novatouch is cheap. I really want to try out Topres. Anyone know if the Novatouch will use 45 or 55g?


45g

Probably won't be all that cheap, no way it's under 130 I would say.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PURE SHHHWAAAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:
> Bought these:
> http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
> http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
> 
> And this is how it looks + turned out! (I'll post more pics on my own thread, so that this info doesn't get lost - but here it is fro the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I put the Orings on the keycaps too)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, very much happy - it was cheap and cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It is unfortunate, that the covers are a little thick - thus some of the keys aren't as bright as I would have hope for - but I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Oh and:
> Ordered on the: 15th, posted on the 21st (had a trouble one one of the items in my order so that took 2 extra days to sort out) and then received the 28th!
> Super happy with the fast turn-over - and customer service was really good (and they spoke good english!)


You could take some sandpaper to them. Remove some of the material to make them more translucent.

So I have a question. I've painted my QFR top case yellow, and I've got a ton of yellow MDPC sleeve. Where can I get bulk usb cable? I can seem to find any. Or should I just buy prebuilt usb cable and cut the connectors off? Seems like such a waste though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks awesome


Indeed







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> You could take some sandpaper to them. Remove some of the material to make them more translucent.


I like that idea - but it would rub off the coating - wait you're talking about the keycaps? Or the key covers bro?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 45g
> 
> Probably won't be all that cheap, no way it's under 130 I would say.


Dang, I want to try 55g, heavier = better for me. $130-150 would be a fair price though, considering it's supposed to be TKL.


----------



## zecumbe

Greeting from Lisbon, Portugal!

My name is José and im a long time lurker in this amazing forum, recently got reunited with an amazing old mech keyboard so i guess i can join the club, despite not spending any money for it









Found out my father was holding to my very first keyboard in the garage, gave it a wash and its as good as new.





















Cheers


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang, I want to try 55g, heavier = better for me. $130-150 would be a fair price though, considering it's supposed to be TKL.


They said they will consider 30g and 55g weights down the road, as well as other form factors.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I like that idea - but it would rub off the coating - wait you're talking about the keycaps? Or the key covers bro?


I meant the little led covers. If you were to sand them down, effectively making them thinner they would let more light through.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> Greeting from Lisbon, Portugal!
> 
> My name is José and im a long time lurker in this amazing forum, recently got reunited with an amazing old mech keyboard so i guess i can join the club, despite not spending any money for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found out my father was holding to my very first keyboard in the garage, gave it a wash and its as good as new.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the club. Nice board you got there.


----------



## j0sh

Just received G710+ today. It is replacing my CM quick fire TK as we are expecting a baby so I have to give up my computer room. Need a quieter keyboard. Have yet to really try the 710+ but it seems nice.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> Greeting from Lisbon, Portugal!
> 
> My name is José and im a long time lurker in this amazing forum, recently got reunited with an amazing old mech keyboard so i guess i can join the club, despite not spending any money for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found out my father was holding to my very first keyboard in the garage, gave it a wash and its as good as new.
> 
> [Cheers


Welcome to the club, and great first mech Keyboard.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PURE SHHHWAAAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:
> Bought these:
> http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
> http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
> 
> And this is how it looks + turned out! (I'll post more pics on my own thread, so that this info doesn't get lost - but here it is fro the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I put the Orings on the keycaps too)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, very much happy - it was cheap and cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It is unfortunate, that the covers are a little thick - thus some of the keys aren't as bright as I would have hope for - but I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Oh and:
> Ordered on the: 15th, posted on the 21st (had a trouble one one of the items in my order so that took 2 extra days to sort out) and then received the 28th!
> Super happy with the fast turn-over - and customer service was really good (and they spoke good english!)


What you talking about Totally Dubbed? We care! It looks great!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I meant the little led covers. If you were to sand them down, effectively making them thinner they would let more light through.


108 caps to sanddown though...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0sh*
> 
> Just received G710+ today. It is replacing my CM quick fire TK as we are expecting a baby so I have to give up my computer room. Need a quieter keyboard. Have yet to really try the 710+ but it seems nice.


I've loved mine so much. Everything I wanted in a keyboard. Was expensive for me though: £150
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> What you talking about Totally Dubbed? We care! It looks great!


hehe sweet bro


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I've painted my QFR top case yellow, and I've got a ton of yellow MDPC sleeve. Where can I get bulk usb cable? I can seem to find any. Or should I just buy prebuilt usb cable and cut the connectors off? Seems like such a waste though.


Why buy cable? all you need to do is snip the existing connector, sleeve it, and then resolder the connector and cover it with heatsrink.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Well for starters the cable is black, I'd like to have a white or yellow cable under the yellow sleeve. I've got some mini b connectors and housing on order from ebay, the snap together ones. Once those arrive I will try with the existing cable and see how it looks. But ideally I'd love to buy some spools of white and black usb cable. I've got plenty usb cables I'd like to make.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Well for starters the cable is black, I'd like to have a white or yellow cable under the yellow sleeve. I've got some mini b connectors and housing on order from ebay, the snap together ones. Once those arrive I will try with the existing cable and see how it looks. But ideally I'd love to buy some spools of white and black usb cable. I've got plenty usb cables I'd like to make.


Ah, I was thinking parachord.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> Greeting from Lisbon, Portugal!
> 
> My name is José and im a long time lurker in this amazing forum, recently got reunited with an amazing old mech keyboard so i guess i can join the club, despite not spending any money for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found out my father was holding to my very first keyboard in the garage, gave it a wash and its as good as new.
> 
> Cheers


Wow that keyboard looks in very good condition
Congratz, and welcome

Anyway, received my dolch order shipment confirmation from originative
At last I found my dream set!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Teh poker


Out of sheer curiosity, where did you get the reds, oranges, purples and blues? Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PURE SHHHWAAAAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So I know a lot of you don't care, because I never received a response from anyone here when I posted about these, but thought to update you guys, like a good Samaritan:
> Bought these:
> http://www.buychina.com/items/daydream-white-backlight-machine-keyboards-cherry-axis-specific-color-shade-by-atsu-uqonuursqnh
> http://www.buychina.com/items/kay-cool-machine-keyboards-keycaps-pbt-pom-37-key-white-black-gray-pastel-12-color-rainbow-rgby-wstttrskklg
> 
> And this is how it looks + turned out! (I'll post more pics on my own thread, so that this info doesn't get lost - but here it is fro the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I put the Orings on the keycaps too)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, very much happy - it was cheap and cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It is unfortunate, that the covers are a little thick - thus some of the keys aren't as bright as I would have hope for - but I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Oh and:
> Ordered on the: 15th, posted on the 21st (had a trouble one one of the items in my order so that took 2 extra days to sort out) and then received the 28th!
> Super happy with the fast turn-over - and customer service was really good (and they spoke good english!)


I care! Glad to see things went well, and I might just do the same thing myself. It's fairly inexpensive, and easier to pull off compared to changing out switches (which I'm still contemplating anyways)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0sh*
> 
> Just received G710+ today. It is replacing my CM quick fire TK as we are expecting a baby so I have to give up my computer room. Need a quieter keyboard. Have yet to really try the 710+ but it seems nice.


I looooove my G710+! ...Although I might look into swapping in some clicky MX Cherry switches. Still can't decide whether blues, or a green/blues mix though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, where did you get the reds, oranges, purples and blues? Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!


My grab/crap bag


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My grab/crap bag


Ah, had a feeling they were from them. Gawd those are gorgeous. How often do group buys for those kinds of colours go live anyways? Like, full 104 key keyboard sets? ^_^ WASD's sets seem nice, but their keycap sampler kit left me less than impressed with their "dark" grey, orange, and red *shifty eyes*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, had a feeling they were from them. Gawd those are gorgeous. How often do group buys for those kinds of colours go live anyways? Like, full 104 key keyboard sets? ^_^ WASD's sets seem nice, but their keycap sampler kit left me less than impressed with their "dark" grey, orange, and red *shifty eyes*


Massdrop are having a GB for a dark purple set (Signature Plastics like the grab bag so the purple might even be the same shade).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Anyway, received my dolch order shipment confirmation from originative
> At last I found my dream set!


Lucky! Those sold out fast









(must have been just a few sets)


----------



## Jixr

I need to check my baggie to see if I can pull off a rainbow, I have several shades of blues that I've replaced my F keys with on my blue board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I need to check my baggie to see if I can pull off a rainbow, I have several shades of blues that I've replaced my F keys with on my blue board.


I still have quite a bit of blank colors left, I can't believe I got so many. The one thing that bugs me is the dark green I have has a wavy top to it that reflects light weird, but I don't have any other dark greens left so it has to do.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> You could take some sandpaper to them. Remove some of the material to make them more translucent.
> 
> So I have a question. I've painted my QFR top case yellow, and I've got a ton of yellow MDPC sleeve. Where can I get bulk usb cable? I can seem to find any. Or should I just buy prebuilt usb cable and cut the connectors off? Seems like such a waste though.


I got a 50ft spool of bulk USB cable from l-com a while back. 28awg conductors is best for sleeving since they provide plenty of current for even the most power hungry decks and are small enough in diameter to allow you to terminate the sleeving inside of your USB connectors.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I still have quite a bit of blank colors left, I can't believe I got so many. The one thing that bugs me is the dark green I have has a wavy top to it that reflects light weird, but I don't have any other dark greens left so it has to do.


I'll check my bag, I know I have tons of reds, oranges and yellows, unsure of greens.

EDIT: here is what I have, just a easter green one and a kelly green. the dark green in the middle isn't a R1 cap. ( creeper key for color reference )

if you need any/all lemme know. I got tons to trade.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'll check my bag, I know I have tons of reds, oranges and yellows, unsure of greens.


Sounds good, if you are missing/needing any colors just let me know.

(I will take a picture of my remaining ones)


----------



## twerk

Do any of you guys have a full size board with blank keycaps?

The new Das Ultimate is calling for me but I'm worried I'll forget where keys are or something.









I wouldn't have a problem with the main keys, it's just the Ins, Home, Del etc. I'm assuming you get used to it pretty quickly but just want some input.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My touch-typing skills are limited to WASD in general. You could get some of the fancy-schamcy keycaps with the front printing as a compromise if you don't want to feel the printing while typing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Do any of you guys have a full size board with blank keycaps?
> 
> The new Das Ultimate is calling for me but I'm worried I'll forget where keys are or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with the main keys, it's just the Ins, Home, Del etc. I'm assuming you get used to it pretty quickly but just want some input.


Yes, I use blank keycaps a lot. It really depends, if you use the key a lot you will know where it is. For example I know where page up and down are, because that is simple, and I kniow where delete and print screen are because I use them often. But end, home, and insert, not so much, so I don't know where they are.

Same goes for things such as [email protected]#$%^&*()_+, I know some of them because I use them often, but others I have no clue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Surprised I didn't see this yet from anyone else... WASD Code Keyboards are... Wait, nevermind. Wow, the email only went out five hours ago on the clears being available and they're sold already? 

Apparently more are coming end of April.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> You could:
> Paint the case top
> 
> Desolder all the switches and replace the stock switch plate with a Universal TKL plate (allows for easy switch opening for mods; probably have to wait for another group buy round)
> 
> Lube your switches with Krytox
> 
> Replace stock switch springs with replacement Korean springs
> 
> Add o-rings under the keycaps to reduce travel and/or bottom-out impact
> 
> Replace the stock controller daughterboard with a Frosty Flake programmable replacement controller board.
> 
> Those are a few things you could do, depending on your comfort level with modding keyboards.


I've ordered the frosty flake. Thanks for introducing me to it. Also went in on the Toxic GB, and the thick black PBT GB. Aaaaaaaaaand the MKC iron man GB. This is an expensive and addicting hobby.


----------



## JayKthnx

MKC Iron Man caps are on Massdrop right now as well.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Wow that keyboard looks in very good condition
> Congratz, and welcome
> 
> Anyway, received my dolch order shipment confirmation from originative
> At last I found my dream set!


Gratz on the Dolch set, I completely missed that quick sale!


----------



## zigziglar

What kind of spray pAint should I get to paint my keyboard case? Hardware has water or enamel based paints. None specify use with plastic. Maybe link an example? Cheers


----------



## SeeThruHead

I used Rustoleum Painters touch 2x.

Followed this guide on GH: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44191.0


----------



## Jixr

Hey guys,

So I just got back from frys, and saw they had the new 'razer switches' in stock.

I played around on them, and they are basically blues except some interesting things I noticed.

The bottoming out is much quieter, which i found really odd.

The keycap stem is slightly different from everything I've seen, more of a square with the "+" in the middle instead of the cylinder.

You can barely tell the difference in the actuation points, nothing dramatic, you would only feel it if you were looking for it. But for sure if you have the double tapping issues on blues, you'll have the same on these switches. ( where you double tap and only get one click )

They don't feel as smooth as cherry switches, possibly because it was new and not broken in, but the hang felt slightly different.

Anyway, I'm not sure if I like them or not, I may buy one and test it for a few days and return it.

Keycaps are the same crap quality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, where did you get the reds, oranges, purples and blues? Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!
> I care! Glad to see things went well, and I might just do the same thing myself. It's fairly inexpensive, and easier to pull off compared to changing out switches (which I'm still contemplating anyways)
> I looooove my G710+! ...Although I might look into swapping in some clicky MX Cherry switches. Still can't decide whether blues, or a green/blues mix though.


cool man! Let me know if you go for it!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> What kind of spray pAint should I get to paint my keyboard case? Hardware has water or enamel based paints. None specify use with plastic. Maybe link an example? Cheers


x2 for the rustolium paint.

here are my steps for a good paintjob (click the spoiler tab)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.

1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> x2 for the rustolium paint.
> 
> here are my steps for a good paintjob (click the spoiler tab)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


I used Rust-Oleum on my Model M, I can agree w/ you. Great paint, nice finish.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got back from frys, and saw they had the new 'razer switches' in stock.
> 
> I played around on them, and they are basically blues except some interesting things I noticed.
> 
> The bottoming out is much quieter, which i found really odd.
> 
> The keycap stem is slightly different from everything I've seen, more of a square with the "+" in the middle instead of the cylinder.
> 
> You can barely tell the difference in the actuation points, nothing dramatic, you would only feel it if you were looking for it. But for sure if you have the double tapping issues on blues, you'll have the same on these switches. ( where you double tap and only get one click )
> 
> They don't feel as smooth as cherry switches, possibly because it was new and not broken in, but the hang felt slightly different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I like them or not, I may buy one and test it for a few days and return it.
> 
> Keycaps are the same crap quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice little review/initial thoughts, next time I am near a bestbuy I will try to run in and give them a test (they should have them)

Stem doesn't matter much I don't think, my brobot has a square stem.
Is this how it is?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice little review/initial thoughts, next time I am near a bestbuy I will try to run in and give them a test (they should have them)
> 
> Stem doesn't matter much I don't think, my brobot has a square stem.
> Is this how it is?


\

Kinda, its more of a fat + shape really, just struck me as a bit odd.

Also doing some last min mods to my XT and have it compete in the KOTM for this month.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got back from frys, and saw they had the new 'razer switches' in stock.
> 
> I played around on them, and they are basically blues except some interesting things I noticed.
> 
> The bottoming out is much quieter, which i found really odd.
> 
> The keycap stem is slightly different from everything I've seen, more of a square with the "+" in the middle instead of the cylinder.
> 
> You can barely tell the difference in the actuation points, nothing dramatic, you would only feel it if you were looking for it. But for sure if you have the double tapping issues on blues, you'll have the same on these switches. ( where you double tap and only get one click )
> 
> They don't feel as smooth as cherry switches, possibly because it was new and not broken in, but the hang felt slightly different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I like them or not, I may buy one and test it for a few days and return it.
> 
> Keycaps are the same crap quality.


Wait they have Fry's in Texas? Are they crap there as well?


----------



## Jixr

If serious... Yes there are three , and only two microcenters. Those are four hours away, and the frys is down the street. It's all crap but occasionally I score deals. Just got a $220 tripod for $50 since they are clearing back stock.

Still better than best buy and I don't like newegg


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

lol I was serious, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, I thought that Fry's were just shady stores with bad customer service in California only.


----------



## Insane569

Man I absolutely love Microcenter. There's one down the street from me. Bought my surround sound and GPU from there. There was one near my old job as well. Picked up my HDD and Windows copy after work one saturday. Walked in all dirty, factory worker greased up. Walked out a happy man.

On Topic: I might score me a Leopold blue switch TKL this weekend. Who knows. If not, I'll save and wait for a good deal sometime later.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Man I absolutely love Microcenter. There's one down the street from me. Bought my surround sound and GPU from there. There was one near my old job as well. Picked up my HDD and Windows copy after work one saturday. Walked in all dirty, factory worker greased up. Walked out a happy man.
> 
> On Topic: I might score me a Leopold blue switch TKL this weekend. Who knows. If not, I'll save and wait for a good deal sometime later.


TKL or the compact with the arrow keys, del, and insert? I think that is pretty clever of them, just the keys you need at a good size. But the only reason I wouldn't get it is that it has a front plate and that doesn't look as good compared to just a bunch of keycaps like on a 60%. Well for now I have my ergodox to look forwards to.

http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,compact&pid=fc660mceb

Edit: It occurred to me that I should say why Fry's is bad. Well they really don't care about people taking stuff out of boxes, which is great for trying stuff, but bad for buying stuff. Sometimes there will be boxes with nothing in them, and on some small items that people can take out easily, it will be most of the boxes on the shelf. Also the people there have no idea what they are talking about and will just try to get you to buy more stuff that you don't need. And finally their customer service really stinks, good luck if you bought an empty box (although that is sort of your fault for not looking in it) or whatever, they never want to help you or be held accountable.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Needs some more coats but I figured I'm too excited with how it's turned out so far not to post it up.


----------



## Jixr

Looks good.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got back from frys, and saw they had the new 'razer switches' in stock.
> 
> I played around on them, and they are basically blues except some interesting things I noticed.
> 
> The bottoming out is much quieter, which i found really odd.
> 
> The keycap stem is slightly different from everything I've seen, more of a square with the "+" in the middle instead of the cylinder.
> 
> You can barely tell the difference in the actuation points, nothing dramatic, you would only feel it if you were looking for it. But for sure if you have the double tapping issues on blues, you'll have the same on these switches. ( where you double tap and only get one click )
> 
> They don't feel as smooth as cherry switches, possibly because it was new and not broken in, but the hang felt slightly different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I like them or not, I may buy one and test it for a few days and return it.
> 
> Keycaps are the same crap quality.


I really wanna try one...
(But it's a for shame I probably won't be able too now, life too a serious 180 for me)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cool man! Let me know if you go for it!


Any additional work to the G710+ is on hold for probably at least another two months, simply because I kind of went out and splurged on Native Instruments Komplete 9 when it was necessarily in the budget... But I got it for $250 under list/MSRP, that counts right?







(Hell, I got it even cheaper than the discounts I qualify for thanks to other hardware I have from Native Instruments!)


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Surprised I didn't see this yet from anyone else... WASD Code Keyboards are... Wait, nevermind. Wow, the email only went out five hours ago on the clears being available and they're sold already?
> 
> Apparently more are coming end of April.


yeah i got the email, then i guess we unintentionally DDOS'ed WASD's website lol.
tried to get to the page for 15 mins, got in and added a TKL to my cart, put in paypal details and was clicking submit order went the website went down again
spent another like 5 mins trying to process the order and was lucky enough to get one in finally.

All the span of from 4:25PM EDT till 4:50 EDT lol


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> x2 for the rustolium paint.
> 
> here are my steps for a good paintjob (click the spoiler tab)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


Hey mate, some hardware and paint stores stock that brand, but they don't tend to have a large variety of colours. It has a big "2x" written on the front of the cans. Is it just enamel paint? If I substitute for a brand that has more options available, what should I be looking for?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some more coats but I figured I'm too excited with how it's turned out so far not to post it up.


Nice colour!


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I've ordered the frosty flake. Thanks for introducing me to it. Also went in on the Toxic GB, and the thick black PBT GB. Aaaaaaaaaand the MKC iron man GB. This is an expensive and addicting hobby.


Glad I could help.









And welcome to WalletHac.... Wait, wrong forum.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> TKL or the compact with the arrow keys, del, and insert? I think that is pretty clever of them, just the keys you need at a good size. But the only reason I wouldn't get it is that it has a front plate and that doesn't look as good compared to just a bunch of keycaps like on a 60%. Well for now I have my ergodox to look forwards to.


It's an 87 key Blue switch Leopold. I love the way it looks.
If I don't buy it, I'll get a mouse or something. I don't really need another keyboard, I just want a TKL.

EDIT: :Lost the Leopold at 89$. Wasn't willing to bid up into the 90$. Looks like a QFR is my choice now.


----------



## HPE1000

HYPE


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Hey mate, some hardware and paint stores stock that brand, but they don't tend to have a large variety of colours. It has a big "2x" written on the front of the cans. Is it just enamel paint? If I substitute for a brand that has more options available, what should I be looking for?


Yeah, I've done jobs with the cheapy cheap paint.

Personally, I like the rustolium, as it is pretty forgiving, shines up nice, and is easy to work with.
The colors are a bit limited though.

Some paints not meant for plastics can have issues if you don't follow the proper steps for painting, mainly orange peel is a big issue, but small light coats with proper drying time and you'll be fine.

You can make a $1 can of paint look amazing if you put the proper time and work into the job.

the difference between a good paint job and a crap one isn't the paint you use, its the amount of time you put into the work.

EDIT: ever take a look at your desk and realize everything on it defines who you are?

The only thing missing is my motorcycle helmet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> EDIT: ever take a look at your desk and realize everything on it defines who you are?
> 
> The only thing missing is my motorcycle helmet.


NAGA!!!!

well..



Spoiler: My desk and bench area









I would have to say yes definately. Everything I've strived for and took pride in... It's kinda all around my desk.
From living on the streets into my own little place, All that I've worked for it's all at my desk.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> HYPE


Oh yeah me too, have it in the mail already but still on a business trip

Now Im having a dilemma , should I get that clear switch cover?
It looks good but investing in something that you cant really see daily seems weird
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I've done jobs with the cheapy cheap paint.
> 
> Personally, I like the rustolium, as it is pretty forgiving, shines up nice, and is easy to work with.
> The colors are a bit limited though.
> 
> Some paints not meant for plastics can have issues if you don't follow the proper steps for painting, mainly orange peel is a big issue, but small light coats with proper drying time and you'll be fine.
> 
> You can make a $1 can of paint look amazing if you put the proper time and work into the job.
> 
> the difference between a good paint job and a crap one isn't the paint you use, its the amount of time you put into the work.
> 
> EDIT: ever take a look at your desk and realize everything on it defines who you are?
> The only thing missing is my motorcycle helmet.


I love your workspace mate, its so colorful and messy in a good way
And no tissue box on a pc desk is a good sign of true modder


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome to WalletHac.... Wait, wrong forum.


Nah, different forum, same effect. Sometimes with more zeros.

I do keyboards because it is cheaper than my case-modding addiction.

Also, hello Mechanical Keyboard Club. I have one or two of them. Per PC. But I believe that I can honestly say I have never had more than three attached to a single PC at once.

B/S and MX Browns for me, please!

- samwisekoi


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Oh yeah me too, have it in the mail already but still on a business trip
> 
> Now Im having a dilemma , should I get that clear switch cover?
> It looks good but investing in something that you cant really see daily seems weird
> I love your workspace mate, its so colorful and messy in a good way
> And no tissue box on a pc desk is a good sign of true modder


that and he probably just views porn elsewhere.


----------



## zigziglar

FranBunny: I don't know whether to be creeped out by your shine or in awe of your priorities.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> FranBunny: I don't know whether to be creeped out by your shine or in awe of your priorities.


Um..what?
(yeah I'm probably one of the oddest people you'll ever meet)


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Um..what?
> (yeah I'm probably one of the oddest people you'll ever meet)


To clarify what I meant by in awe: it was a compliment of sorts because my wife takes absolutely no interest in anything computer related.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> To clarify what I meant by in awe: it was a compliment of sorts because my wife takes absolutely no interest in anything computer related.


Growing up I was more and more surprised every year that girls weren't into video games.

I couldn't imagine a life without computers and PC related things. But then again I guess other girls spend more time being pretty and I don't.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> that and he probably just views porn elsewhere.


3d tv.... Hmmmm....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 3d tv.... Hmmmm....


There's 3D nudes? wat?
inb4infractions


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's 3D nudes? wat?
> inb4infractions


Google.com would help you out lol

Hows buckling treating you? I really wanna get my hand on ssk, but again it would just sit in my kbd display if I am to get one


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Google.com would help you out lol
> 
> Hows buckling treating you? I really wanna get my hand on ssk, but again it would just sit in my kbd display if I am to get one


It's amazing and I'd be using it all day everyday if not for the spacebar.
The angle on the space bar is too high and my hands wear out easily. I got tired of injuring my thumbs on the space bar and finally went back to my ducky.
I wish i could find someone to make me a flipped Model M buckling spring spacebar like I have on my ducky.
My only other complaint is that the keyboard as only a few key roll over so I can't really use it for the MIDI piano I desided to take up learning, but for gaming. MAN I LOVE BUCKLING SPRINGS!

Seriously if anyone want's to help me with a reversed spacebar(I can't do it myself) for my model M, I'd be willing to pay for it(shipping included)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's amazing and I'd be using it all day everyday if not for the spacebar.
> The angle on the space bar is too high and my hands wear out easily. I got tired of injuring my thumbs on the space bar and finally went back to my ducky.
> I wish i could find someone to make me a flipped Model M buckling spring spacebar like I have on my ducky.
> My only other complaint is that the keyboard as only a few key roll over so I can't really use it for the MIDI piano I desided to take up learning, but for gaming. MAN I LOVE BUCKLING SPRINGS!
> 
> Seriously if anyone want's to help me with a reversed spacebar(I can't do it myself) for my model M, I'd be willing to pay for it(shipping included)


Have you considered getting it 3D Printed? I'm not super familiar with it, and quality may not be all there, but I'm sure it's possible that way, eh? I'm sure someone good with a 3D print program could construct you a model pretty simply.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you considered getting it 3D Printed? I'm not super familiar with it, and quality may not be all there, but I'm sure it's possible that way, eh? I'm sure someone good with a 3D print program could construct you a model pretty simply.


If someone would be willing to do that for me. sign me up!
If some people on OCN would be willing to help me out, i'd be thrilled


----------



## Insane569

So the new mechboard I planned on getting didn't happen today. Went to microcenter and got a Corsair M40 mouse instead.
While I was there, I looked at the Ducky shine. They didn't have Blue switch though. But they had the TT eSports Poseidon Z with knock off blue switches. They feel nice to me. I was considering buying it. Maybe I should have.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So the new mechboard I planned on getting didn't happen today. Went to microcenter and got a Corsair M40 mouse instead.
> While I was there, I looked at the Ducky shine. They didn't have Blue switch though. But they had the TT eSports Poseidon Z with knock off blue switches. They feel nice to me. I was considering buying it. Maybe I should have.


You went for a keyboard and walked out with a mouse?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You went for a keyboard and walked out with a mouse?


Yea I know, a weird situation. But I've been needing a mouse for a long time. Been using a wireless Logitech one for a long time.
I'll save some more money and pick up a nice QFR or something. All I know is that my next mechboard has to be modifiable in some way.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea I know, a weird situation. But I've been needing a mouse for a long time. Been using a wireless Logitech one for a long time.
> I'll save some more money and pick up a nice QFR or something. All I know is that my next mechboard has to be modifiable in some way.


I would have sprung for a naga.
/shameless

Seriously i don't understand why everyone doesn't have a naga hex at least, these mice are AWESOME.
My only gripe is the future of Razer Synapse, If razer tanks it I'll need to get the software cracked so I can use it offline.

Although...

I do want to see mice have a "mechanical" sort of thing happen to them(Mice i mean), the same way keyboards are.... if that's even possible.
Mechanical keyboards? Lets make some fully mechanical high end mice with amazing switches to match.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I would have sprung for a naga.
> /shameless
> 
> Seriously i don't understand why everyone doesn't have a naga hex at least, these mice are AWESOME.
> My only gripe is the future of Razer Synapse, If razer tanks it I'll need to get the software cracked so I can use it offline.
> 
> Although...
> 
> I do want to see mice have a "mechanical" sort of thing happen to them(Mice i mean), the same way keyboards are.... if that's even possible.
> Mechanical keyboards? Lets make some fully mechanical high end mice with amazing switches to match.


Omron switch mouse club?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Omron switch mouse club?


The hex is pretty close but imagine something like reworked blue switches or something for mouse buttons, or something like that.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My only other complaint is that the keyboard as only a few key roll over so I can't really use it for the MIDI piano I desided to take up learning, but for gaming. MAN I LOVE BUCKLING SPRINGS!


dip switch 4 should turn on n-key rollover via usb when you flip it to on. that's what I have to do with my yotd, which is just a limited edition tkl ds2.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> dip switch 4 should turn on n-key rollover via usb when you flip it to on. that's what I have to do with my yotd, which is just a limited edition tkl ds2.


I thought you hated me?

Anyways I was talking about my model M not having good key roll over, I already have N key roll over enabled on my ducky shine II for my MIDI piano.


----------



## JayKthnx

also as far as a 3d printed space bar, I don't think it would be the best approach to take. 3d printing still doesn't have very sharp tolerances or much durability for the parts to be used mechanically for an extended period of time. I think novelty caps would be just fine since they're usually installed onto low usage keys, but something like a space bar is actuated far too often to avoid delamination of the layers, collapse etc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> also as far as a 3d printed space bar, I don't think it would be the best approach to take. 3d printing still doesn't have very sharp tolerances or much durability for the parts to be used mechanically for an extended period of time. I think novelty caps would be just fine since they're usually installed onto low usage keys, but something like a space bar is actuated far too often to avoid delamination of the layers, collapse etc.


If someone could a couple extra spacebar pieces from unicomp or something and make a flipped spacebar that'd be great.
The problem is I probably couldn't do it myself. I just don't have the articulation in my hands anymore to work with small objects.








Messing with a bra clasp or typing, or being accurate with a mouse is hard enough, I'd be prone to screwing things up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some more coats but I figured I'm too excited with how it's turned out so far not to post it up.


super sexy -wish I had this!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I would have sprung for a naga.
> /shameless
> 
> Seriously i don't understand why everyone doesn't have a naga hex at least, these mice are AWESOME.
> My only gripe is the future of Razer Synapse, If razer tanks it I'll need to get the software cracked so I can use it offline.
> 
> Although...
> 
> I do want to see mice have a "mechanical" sort of thing happen to them(Mice i mean), the same way keyboards are.... if that's even possible.
> Mechanical keyboards? Lets make some fully mechanical high end mice with amazing switches to match.


The Naga isn't the mouse for everyone you know. I do FPS and MMOs and I prefer my Deathadder over my friend's Naga. The Naga just feels weird to me and the buttons confuse me, I'd rather bind stuff on my keyboard, I definitely don't need 10x buttons on the side of a mouse. That said, I think I need something bigger than the DA, because my fingers go over the edge of the mouse with the way I hold it (palm grip).


----------



## JayKthnx

I can't stand the shape of Razer mice. Also, they don't have the free spinning scroll wheel I so love.

If anyone is looking for an inexpensive aluminum 60% case, pexon has a few available here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I would have sprung for a naga.
> /shameless
> 
> Seriously i don't understand why everyone doesn't have a naga hex at least, these mice are AWESOME.
> My only gripe is the future of Razer Synapse, If razer tanks it I'll need to get the software cracked so I can use it offline.


I'm not a fan of the naga, although if I remember correctly part of it has been the inability to actually try one out. But I'm quite happy with my current Corsair M95 as it's just so comfy to use (still preferred the size of my old Steel Series WoW mouse, and the Cataclysm version wasn't bad either, but button placement on the Corsair M95 just feels right). Razer Synapse is probably one of the biggest reasons why I haven't looked at picking up any of Razer's mice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to put the extra keycaps to use, with my setup


----------



## HPE1000

My soldering skills are going to be pushed next week, I have to put 61 of these on a board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to put the extra keycaps to use, with my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you attach them?


----------



## JayKthnx

They're not too bad to solder. If you get solder paste and a heat gun they're extremely easy to reflow. Otherwise, you can use a dab of flux to hold them in place while you solder them to the pad.

I'm interested to know how you attached those caps as well


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My soldering skills are going to be pushed next week, I have to put 61 of these on a board.
> 
> How did you attach them?


blue taaaaaac


----------



## Paradigm84

This post is brought to you by:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








First impression? Sweet mercy these keycaps are smooth.









Second impression? I can see why people prefer Costar to Cherry stabilizers.









Still really like the board though, the lighting options are cool and the build quality is excellent, albeit the board has more flex than my Filco.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This post is brought to you by:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression? Sweet mercy these keycaps are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second impression? I can see why people prefer Costar to Cherry stabilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still really like the board though, the lighting options are cool and the build quality is excellent, albeit the board has more flex than my Filco.


Finally









I think most backlit keycaps are very smooth, I could be wrong though.


----------



## JayKthnx

Side effect of laser etched paint.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I need some thick PBT ones stat.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! a few last min mods done to my xt, If I have time I'll get some current pics for KOTM

EDIT: and its soo tempting to get in on the ergodox massdrop, $250 for a dox is pretty cheap.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This post is brought to you by:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression? Sweet mercy these keycaps are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second impression? I can see why people prefer Costar to Cherry stabilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still really like the board though, the lighting options are cool and the build quality is excellent, albeit the board has more flex than my Filco.


Ohey you finally got it









Grats.

The ducky keyscaps seem a bit thin and overpolished. My nails are tearing my WADS keys up :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! a few last min mods done to my xt, If I have time I'll get some current pics for KOTM
> 
> EDIT: and its soo tempting to get in on the ergodox massdrop, $250 for a dox is pretty cheap.


Can't wait to see it









SO I have no clue what I want, I put in an order for those blank black thick pbt keycaps from ivans groupbuy, but I am having second thoughts. I might want to change that to black dyesub on black. That would look like the keycaps you find on the black HHKB and realforce 87u. IDK


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ohey you finally got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats.
> 
> The ducky keyscaps seem a bit thin and overpolished. My nails are tearing my WADS keys up :/


Cut them or get replacement keycaps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Cut them or get replacement keycaps.


I do cut my nails below the end of my finger short. It's just the way I contact the keyboard and press the keys I my nails still contact the keycap.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I do cut my nails below the end of my finger short. It's just the way I contact the keyboard and press the keys I my nails still contact the keycap.


Sounds like you need what I'm looking for - side (front) printed thick PBT! Vortex make them, but haven't made them available for individual sale (yet).


----------



## zigziglar

Anyone from Australia know how one might try their hands (literally) at an ergonomic keyboard before considering purchasing one? Now that there are a bunch of mechanical switched based ergonomic keyboards to choose from, it's tempting.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I have no clue what I want, I put in an order for those blank black thick pbt keycaps from ivans groupbuy, but I am having second thoughts. I might want to change that to black dyesub on black. That would look like the keycaps you find on the black HHKB and realforce 87u. IDK


I went in for the black on black dyesub. I'm in the same boat as you, not sure if I should have gone blank. But I'll wait until I have then in hand.


----------



## zigziglar

For anyone who was curious, the washer/o-ring mod was an epic fail. When I used enough washers to bottom out at activation, the keycap itself would be lifted up and the whole purpose of the thing was lost.


----------



## Badwrench

Moving things around a bit. Swapped my Pure with whites back into my updated Moz 60% case (now with a matte clear top piece to pick up the leds). I also finally got a 1.75 key in the correct pink to match my Miami set, so I swapped those on as well plus one of my Nub caps


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Moving things around a bit. Swapped my Pure with whites back into my updated Moz 60% case (now with a matte clear top piece to pick up the leds). I also finally got a 1.75 key in the correct pink to match my Miami set, so I swapped those on as well plus one of my Nub caps


What is that wrist support and where can I get one?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> What is that wrist support and where can I get one?


It is my Allsop

Link


----------



## SeeThruHead

That's funny I actually just ordered the grifiti and the Allsop yesterday.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> It is my Allsop
> 
> Link


Cheers! This is exactly what I need right now. I'm getting CT bad from leaning my forearm on the edge of the mouse pad.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Cheers! This is exactly what I need right now. I'm getting CT bad from leaning my forearm on the edge of the mouse pad.


Looks like it was a USA based product. I was lucky to find a drop shipping seller based in Australia who offers free shipping. Was $15, so double what you guys pay, but a lot cheaper than $9+shipping to Australia. I just bought one


----------



## Torvi

which keyboard should i get out of those two?

corsair k50
corsair k65

in k50 i feel like these programmable keys might be a big issue for me for few weeks and also i wont ever use em prolly. Also heard that the cord for keyboard is abit short.

in k65 i dont really like that there is no numericals as i use them pretty often for fast password typing in and isnt lighted. Most of the time im not even looking at keyboard but sometimes i do and as i do nightgaming it's quite an issue.

So both keyboards have - for me but both of them are also on my eye, help me deciding.


----------



## Dyaems

Are Topre users counted in this thread as well? _Because saving money is boring._


----------



## zigziglar

Topre is hybrid mechanical, so I don't see why not?


----------



## Jixr

alright. Got my XT fixed up

New things:
- Added about 1lb of weight
- Changed red leds to white
- polished out the case a little bit.

Old things:
- lubed black switches
- red plate
- painted case

I've really done all there is to do on this thing. Except maybe a sleeved cable, which I have the materials to do, just haven't gotten to it yet.

This is my keyboard I keep at work, and I think it looks really nice.
Too bad I suck at product photo's.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9723-Edit_zpsb8d3b00c.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9729_zps4a5086c8.jpg.html


Also put my 'Jixr' Spaceback back on it.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> alright. Got my XT fixed up
> 
> New things:
> - Added about 1lb of weight
> - Changed red leds to white
> - polished out the case a little bit.
> 
> This is my keyboard I keep at work, and I think it looks really nice.
> Too bad I suck at product photo's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9723-Edit_zpsb8d3b00c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9729_zps4a5086c8.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Also put my 'Jixr' Spaceback back on it.


Nice work, mate! Hey, where did you get the white side printed keyset from?!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> alright. Got my XT fixed up
> 
> New things:
> - Added about 1lb of weight
> - Changed red leds to white
> - polished out the case a little bit.
> 
> Old things:
> - lubed black switches
> - red plate
> - painted case
> 
> I've really done all there is to do on this thing. Except maybe a sleeved cable, which I have the materials to do, just haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> This is my keyboard I keep at work, and I think it looks really nice.
> Too bad I suck at product photo's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9723-Edit_zpsb8d3b00c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9729_zps4a5086c8.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Also put my 'Jixr' Spaceback back on it.


One does not simply say they added 1 pound to their keyboard without explaining









Looks so damn clean though


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Moving things around a bit. Swapped my Pure with whites back into my updated Moz 60% case (now with a matte clear top piece to pick up the leds). I also finally got a 1.75 key in the correct pink to match my Miami set, so I swapped those on as well plus one of my Nub caps


Nice. I really like that Hard Knock Waz with that combo.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> One does not simply say they added 1 pound to their keyboard without explaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so damn clean though


he probably wanted more weight so keyboard wont be movin around.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> One does not simply say they added 1 pound to their keyboard without explaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so damn clean though


Thanks.

Its my work keyboard and I don't share it too much on OCN.
( most of the pictures I posted of it are really old )

There are a few ways i've seen to add weight.

some people get those lead weights from wooden cards, tape down washers and stuff, and junk like that.

But I've found a way to easily add weight for about $2 a pound.

( believe it or not, my poker 2 atcually weights more than my others, even with its super light acrylic case )

Also, Next months KOTM, i'm going to enter something that no one has entered in the KOTM contest before....


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Also, Next months KOTM, i'm going to enter something that no one has entered in the KOTM contest before....


I plan on doing the same thing. April looks like it might be a very interesting month.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> he probably wanted more weight so keyboard wont be movin around.


I mean explain how they did it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Its my work keyboard and I don't share it too much on OCN.
> ( most of the pictures I posted of it are really old )
> 
> There are a few ways i've seen to add weight.
> 
> some people get those lead weights from wooden cards, tape down washers and stuff, and junk like that.
> 
> But I've found a way to easily add weight for about $2 a pound.
> 
> ( believe it or not, my poker 2 atcually weights more than my others, even with its super light acrylic case )
> 
> *Also, Next months KOTM, i'm going to enter something that no one has entered in the KOTM contest before....*


Not if I do something crazy as well, para will probably just ban me









You are using clay, right?


----------



## Torvi

or he went to a scrap yard got some metal bars that weight no more than a pound and since it was good for nothing they just charged 2$ ;P


----------



## Jixr

yeah, just used modeling clay, then layered over some plastic wrap to keep the clay off the PCB


----------



## Torvi

what is good entry level mecha keyboard? I don't want any FULLOMGMACROS stuff. Just some mecha board... maybe with backlight.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> what is good entry level mecha keyboard? I don't want any FULLOMGMACROS stuff. Just some mecha board... maybe with backlight.


Get a cooler master rapid-i when it comes out. Or a ducky shine 3.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Its my work keyboard and I don't share it too much on OCN.
> ( most of the pictures I posted of it are really old )
> 
> There are a few ways i've seen to add weight.
> 
> some people get those lead weights from wooden cards, tape down washers and stuff, and junk like that.
> 
> But I've found a way to easily add weight for about $2 a pound.
> 
> ( believe it or not, my poker 2 atcually weights more than my others, even with its super light acrylic case )
> 
> Also, Next months KOTM, i'm going to enter something that no one has entered in the KOTM contest before....


Where from keycaps? Are they PBT? Cheers


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Get a cooler master rapid-i when it comes out. Or a ducky shine 3.


is it me or it looks just like corsair k65?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is it me or it looks just like corsair k65?


Neither of those two look like the k65. If you like the k65 design, get it. I am really not sure how high quality they are, but you really aren't going to find much out there like it.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> alright. Got my XT fixed up
> 
> New things:
> - Added about 1lb of weight
> - Changed red leds to white
> - polished out the case a little bit.
> 
> Old things:
> - lubed black switches
> - red plate
> - painted case
> 
> I've really done all there is to do on this thing. Except maybe a sleeved cable, which I have the materials to do, just haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> This is my keyboard I keep at work, and I think it looks really nice.
> Too bad I suck at product photo's.
> 
> Also put my 'Jixr' Spaceback back on it.


That is one beautiful keyboard
I think it would look better with cmyw modifier, too bad the gb just closed

I saw some blank niqmods rgb on gh classified which the color are as vibrant as your xt


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is it me or it looks just like corsair k65?


I think it looks similar to a K65.
I personally love the K65, but I don't have one. I got the K60 for 50$. And I love it to death.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Nice. I really like that Hard Knock Waz with that combo.


Thanks. It is nearly the perfect shade, and when back lit, glows the same color as the case.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> what is good entry level mecha keyboard? I don't want any FULLOMGMACROS stuff. Just some mecha board... maybe with backlight.


Sounds to me what you mean is not an omg way too expensive board?

Corsair QFR, Ducky Zero, Keycool all have affordable no-nonsense mech boards. Each manufacturer has backlit versions that are a little more expensive too.



Here is a photo of the non back-lit Ducky Zero. I have the 87 key version and I am quite fond of it


----------



## Torvi

think ill go for compact corsair k65. i like the design and there is most important factor for me also. It's corsair and hence i want as much corsair in my rig as possible, that will be my choice


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I want a compact 75% or 60% keyboard so bad but my bank account says otherwise


----------



## BiG_LiG

Is there any reason why I shouldn't buy a keyboard from Banggood?
I'm in the UK and I'm after a Poker 2 with Ansi layout.
Any other suggestions on where they are available would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not if I do something crazy as well, *para will probably just ban me*


You can count on it!









Just kidding, I'm not banning anyone.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Is there any reason why I shouldn't buy a keyboard from Banggood?
> I'm in the UK and I'm after a Poker 2 with Ansi layout.
> Any other suggestions on where they are available would be greatly appreciated.


Unless the cables which I ordered recently failed to arrive
I have no problem purchasing stuff from banggood so far
Love the free shipping and their low price


----------



## zigziglar

Chinese business people are generally pretty honest, but best of all they are efficient and happy to please. Banggood is no exception, but be careful with your interpretation of sales descriptions. Can be easy to get the wrong product. Although you can just ask first as most of them speak English pretty well.


----------



## Jack Mac

If I were to buy another Model M, should I get a refurb from clickykeyboards or a new Unicomp?


----------



## Insane569

Got a package in the mail.
100 3mm red LEDs. No flange.

100 470 OHM resistors.(came free) and my Cherry MX blue switch keycap remover


Now it's time to get this board up in lights.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If I were to buy another Model M, should I get a refurb from clickykeyboards or a new Unicomp?


Either works.

I was able to get a 6 month old used unicomp ultra classic to compare with my model m. It feels nearly the same but does not sound quite the same. You can feel the "new" springs in the unicomp but its more subtle. At least if you get one from Clicky its been tested, cleaned and does not have any bad keys. Much better to get one at Clicky than fleabay. If you were asking for a vote, go unicomp, they could use more business.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If I were to buy another Model M, should I get a refurb from clickykeyboards or a new Unicomp?


Well if you get one brand new from Unicomp there's literally no difference except a label, in the end.
Getting something brand new of that quality isn't exactly a bad idea.
If you get it old, who knows whos hands(and possibly body fluids...) have been on those keys?


----------



## Angrychair

i hate being so impatient. I want the poker ii massdrop to ship already!!!


----------



## JayKthnx

clicky does a thorough job of cleaning all their decks before shipping them out...


----------



## SeeThruHead

If you guys were to recommend a a 60% which would it be.


----------



## Jixr

poker2


----------



## HPE1000

^


----------



## SeeThruHead

OK I was leaning towards that anyway.

I'd like to get this one. Is this a reputable website? http://m.banggood.com/KBC-Poker-2-Mini-61-Keys-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Blue-p-909738.html


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> If you guys were to recommend a a 60% which would it be.


Maybe I'm biased, but since you are comfortable at DIY, I would recommend picking up a GH60, once they are available. Lots of options for customizing the physical layout, and full programmability for each and every key. After the group buy orders ship, you should be able to pick up what you need to build one from mechanicalkeyboards.com.


----------



## JayKthnx

^

if you're impatient/not electronics inclined, I'd say the poker or poker 2 based on whether or not you want led's. if you decide on the poker, you can add led's later on your own.


----------



## nubbinator

Not really sure which accent cap I like best yet. And not sure if I like the *** GMK mods with the set yet.









And KBK Hipsterpunks caps and a Clack


----------



## SeeThruHead

I think this thread is easily my new favorite place on the forum. I think I'm going to get a white case non led poker 2. The gh60 is actually something I planned on getting anyway, as I really like supporting the community driven projects.


----------



## pez

I like the yellow-covered headcrab looking one







.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I like the yellow-covered headcrab looking one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll second that


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not really sure which accent cap I like best yet. And not sure if I like the *** GMK mods with the set yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And KBK Hipsterpunks caps and a Clack


Damn, those alphas look sharp. Of the caps shown, I like the KBK the most with that setup. What is the profile of the "code" key from that set? Maybe that as the esc? Also, as much of a distraction as they are, I am not as bothered by the white/black first shot mods as I am by that black space bar.









On a partially separate note, how did you get some KBKs? I have been wanting one since I saw the prototypes floating around. I will probably never get a clack as they are way out of my price range, but I am trying to get at least one of each of the custom caps from each maker.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Damn, those alphas look sharp. Of the caps shown, I like the KBK the most with that setup. What is the profile of the "code" key from that set? Maybe that as the esc? Also, as much of a distraction as they are, I am not as bothered by the white/black first shot mods as I am by that black space bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a partially separate note, how did you get some KBKs? I have been wanting one since I saw the prototypes floating around. I will probably never get a clack as they are way out of my price range, but I am trying to get at least one of each of the custom caps from each maker.


Unfortunately the Code key is the same size as the Tab key and is dyesub, not doubleshot. The only code key I have that's doubleshot and 1x is green.

Yeah, that spacebar is distracting. Hopefully one of my GMK bars from Ivan's GB will solve that. If not, I suppose I can try an SP bar and hope they have the right color.

The first KBK I scored in his first sale. I got super lucky on the timing. The next two I got as a gift/trade. He was going to send me some already since I was sharing some tips with him via PM on how to get better results. I sent him a pair of my most recent caps as well.

You're doing the same thing I am with caps. So far, I have a pair from jiggityjane, a pair from boost, a pair from MMB/BroCaps, several Clacks, some KBKs, a gasmask key cap, one Bingecap since the site tends to be a pain to order from and I'm not willing to pay the, what, $35-40+shipping for one, and some polish and metal caps. There's someone else making caps now, not yet for sale, but I haven't seen any designs I like, just interesting colors.

And in case you missed them on GH, a handful of the most recent caps I did:


----------



## DaveLT

I haz risen from the grave

Could it be? Yes it is! It's finally in the wild. It's SO new it doesn't have a box ... yet.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I haz risen from the grave
> 
> Could it be? Yes it is! It's finally in the wild. It's SO new it doesn't have a box ... yet.


YUM! That's a Topre I would buy myself


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Can anyone recommend a cheap mechanical keyboard that is still good


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a cheap mechanical keyboard that is still good


New model M's from Unicomp are 80$+shipping.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> YUM! That's a Topre I would buy myself


At least in the US the target price is 200USD. And it supports normal MX keycaps while being a topre. this keyboard feels like heaven.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I haz risen from the grave
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be? Yes it is! It's finally in the wild. It's SO new it doesn't have a box ... yet.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is it going to be out soon?!!?!

I need this ASAP


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> At least in the US the target price is 200USD. And it supports normal MX keycaps while being a topre. this keyboard feels like heaven.


Expensive, but still, pretty tempting. Hey, does the Topre model come with front printing like the stealth?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Expensive, but still, pretty tempting. Hey, does the Topre model come with front printing like the stealth?


Nah. I think it's worth it because it feels better than a type heaven
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is it going to be out soon?!!?!
> 
> I need this ASAP


It is! I'm allowed to post it because there hasn't been any NDA. Launch is slated to be later this month but you should ask Mr haf to be sure


----------



## twerk

Das Keyboard 4 Professional overview.






Mmmm... I was not aware that it had an aluminium front plate on it. It _seems_ like the build quality is a step up from the old Das.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> At least in the US the target price is 200USD. And it supports normal MX keycaps while being a topre. this keyboard feels like heaven.


Out of sheer curiosity, are they also making a 104key version? With the stealth caps? ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, are they also making a 104key version? With the stealth caps? ^_^


104 key? Nope. This is targeted at gamers. The very people who do not want a 104 or so I heard







Stealth caps? Dunno. If you want the stealth caps feel free to tell Rajiv


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I haz risen from the grave
> 
> Could it be? Yes it is! It's finally in the wild. It's SO new it doesn't have a box ... yet.


Cm ships all their demo boards and ones for press and such in white boxes just like that. ( My XT is a pre-release model and came the same way )


----------



## Angrychair

slightly off topic but I received my upgrade audio cable for my Sennheisers! It's amazing and the perfect length at 1.8m vs the original 3m.


----------



## H3iman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I haz risen from the grave
> 
> Could it be? Yes it is! It's finally in the wild. It's SO new it doesn't have a box ... yet.






That Novatouch looks absolutely perfect. If I can find one for around $150, I'll pick it up without hesitation. I'm so happy to see that CM Storm changed the font on their boards, it looks so much better.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Cm ships all their demo boards and ones for press and such in white boxes just like that. ( My XT is a pre-release model and came the same way )


Well It's actually a production sample. It actually works. I'll be using it for a week before it's going to a asia launch event later this month







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> 
> That Novatouch looks absolutely perfect. If I can find one for around $150, I'll pick it up without hesitation. I'm so happy to see that CM Storm changed the font on their boards, it looks so much better.


Best part is that the gaudy logo is no more. The only sign of it being CM Storm is on the top side.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm impressed with the Novatouch, it looks great.


----------



## DaveLT

What you see there is an "Softtouch" coating. It's brilliant.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What you see there is an "Softtouch" coating. It's brilliant.


NO! it just makes more work for people like me to do paint jobs on them, and the corners get nicked up pretty quick as well.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*


These


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Life crisis adverted, I can now carry on with my mundane peaceful life

Which means this









Stupid Washington online sales taxes....


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Life crisis adverted, I can now carry on with my mundane peaceful life
> 
> Which means this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Washington online sales taxes....


Nice get! If this has the non-Cherry switches, can you post a comparison for us?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Nice get! If this has the non-Cherry switches, can you post a comparison for us?


IT's the razer orange version. which means the patched MX browns.(patched as in like a software patch, it seems the most fitting word).
I've never touched MX browns before, just springs and blues.

I'll definitely report back about the board, but I don't have a worthwhile camera.
Although sometime in June I'm getting an income refund for I think around 180$? I'll be buying a quality point and shoot and taking quality pics of everything, too include the razer board I just ordered








This I my 3rd mechanical.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for the March KOTM.


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone use a acrylic or any type of material keyboard cover?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> does anyone use a acrylic or any type of material keyboard cover?


I use the one that came with my Filco/ Ducky.

You can buy an acrylic cover from EliteKeyboards, fullsize and TKL.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a cheap mechanical keyboard that is still good


Agree with the Bunny, get the unicomp.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Life crisis adverted, I can now carry on with my mundane peaceful life
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Which means this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Washington online sales taxes....


Grats, can't wait to hear your report.


----------



## user18

I'm having trouble deciding if I like clears or ergo clears better. My knee-jerk reflex is to say the ergos, just because they're lighter and I'm used to light switches, but they don't feel as tactile with the lighter springs in them, which is unfortunate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding if I like clears or ergo clears better. My knee-jerk reflex is to say the ergos, just because they're lighter and I'm used to light switches, but they don't feel as tactile with the lighter springs in them, which is unfortunate.


I really wanna try Clears.
whats the difference between normal and ergos?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I really wanna try Clears.
> whats the difference between normal and ergos?


Ergo-Clears are MX Browns/ Blues/ Reds with an MX Clear slider.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Although sometime in June I'm getting an income refund for I think around 180$? I'll be buying a quality point


Not to go OT that much, but if your budget is $180 for a camera, might as well save your cash and use any semi-modern smartphone if you have one. its only about in the $400 range do you start seeing cameras that are worth buying over using a smartphone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I really wanna try Clears.
> whats the difference between normal and ergos?


clears have a heavy spring similar to blacks/greens, ergos are basically a nick name for any clear with a lighter spring fom reds/browns/blues or a custom spring lighter than 80g's
EDIT: Ninja'd by the one with the paddle.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I really wanna try Clears.
> whats the difference between normal and ergos?


Ergos have a lighter spring in them than regular clears. Right now I have my spare QFR partially desoldered (burned my finger and discovered I need _more_ new parts for the desoldering iron), with 4 stock clears and 4 clears with blue springs clipped into the board to use as a ghetto switch tester. Some people will say that they aren't real ergo clears unless you get 62g springs and lube them up and everything, and I can sort of see why that might be a factor. I think I'll fill out the whole board with stock clears and do a few fake typing tests to get a better feel for them, but I do think I'll end up going with the heavier clears.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Gotchya.
Paradigms explination confused me for a sec.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Gotchya.
> Paradigms explination confused me for a sec.


I only said MX Browns/ MX Blues/ MX Reds because they use the same springs.

With springs from MX Browns/ MX Blues/ MX Reds they are akin to MX Browns with more useful tactility, but as user18 mentioned you can use heavier springs as well.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a cheap mechanical keyboard that is still good


If you are willing to wait, you can probably find a Cooler master keyboard for about $70 after rebates


----------



## AJR1775

Haven't bought a new board in 7 months. It is time, ordered a PKX7000 Pure Pro with Brown Switches in LED Blue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 104 key? Nope. This is targeted at gamers. The very people who do not want a 104 or so I heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth caps? Dunno. If you want the stealth caps feel free to tell Rajiv


Yeah, it's odd that they seem to be hell bent on focusing JUST on the TKL market. Don't get me wrong, the benefits it can bring to gaming are nice, but a number of people just can't live without the ten digit keypad... Myself, I use it for all sorts of things, but my husband takes the cake as he rebinds it in most games for various actions. But a 104 key CoolerMaster keyboard with topre switches PLUS the stealth (although I suppose I could live without the side printed keycaps) would be lovely to get one's hands on. As odd as it sounds, so far, the keycaps that were used in the Coolermaster QuickFire Stealth were probably my favourite.

(quick edit) As much as I made mistakes on occasion due to my pinkies not quite getting along with the MX Green switches on the modifier keys, I sure did enjoy typing on the QuickFire Stealth.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, it's odd that they seem to be hell bent on focusing JUST on the TKL market. Don't get me wrong, the benefits it can bring to gaming are nice, but a number of people just can't live without the ten digit keypad... Myself, I use it for all sorts of things, but my husband takes the cake as he rebinds it in most games for various actions. But a 104 key CoolerMaster keyboard with topre switches PLUS the stealth (although I suppose I could live without the side printed keycaps) would be lovely to get one's hands on. As odd as it sounds, so far, the keycaps that were used in the Coolermaster QuickFire Stealth were probably my favourite.
> 
> (quick edit) As much as I made mistakes on occasion due to my pinkies not quite getting along with the MX Green switches on the modifier keys, I sure did enjoy typing on the QuickFire Stealth.


You could easily get a cherry mx numpad, there are topre numpads out there, although they are hard to get. I would take a TKL + Numpad over a full size keyboard all day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You could easily get a cherry mx numpad, there are topre numpads out there, although they are hard to get. I would take a TKL + Numpad over a full size keyboard all day.


To me, buying a separate numpad to go alongside a TKL feels pointless, because at that point one might as well just go with the full 104 keys in the first place. Biggest reason I'd have against the two is I'd have to leave such an idea off the drawing board (for myself) is that since I use the number pad so often it would be sitting there pretty much the entire time and therefore, aesthetically, would not look anywhere near as nice as a 104key keyboard. Also, the gap between the INS/HOME/PGUP (or arrow keys) cluster and the numpad would be larger (I... "dance" between them on occasion, depending on what I'm doing).

While such a concept could prove beneficial, if I were to look at an ergonomics perspective the best option for me would probably be (as much as part of me hates to say this) a Razer OrbWeaver paired with the mouse while gaming, and then a standard 104key keyboard for everything else. It would probably get pretty complicated if I wanted to reply to anyone using text though









When I had that QuickFire Stealth, I did try to entertain the idea of having the two keyboards set up at the same time, with the TKL sat just below my Maschine, but I'd always wind up going right back to the G710+ and it's full complement of keys. When I had the G710+ unplugged and off the table, I regularly grew frustrated because of the lack of the ten digit keypad when I was doing any kind of regular task - I'm just too darn slow and clumsy with using the regular number keys along the top row (which, especially to me, feels odd, since I usually have no problem going for the symbols along that row).

I'll admit that I've been tempted to try the whole dual keyboard thing again, with a TKL style keyboard just for typing, but at the same time I don't really like the idea of dancing between multiple keyboards.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'll be honest, I'd be totally stoked for a full 104key that has the numeric pad on the LEFT side of the keyboard.

I would love to get an orbweaver for the sake of having something to add extra keys to mess with but even I as a razer fan, cannot agree with that price.
Maybe if it was 80$~90$?

I dunno i think it's one product the made that the price is absolutely unjustified. I know a lot of people blame razer for overpricing things and a lot of times i dont agree, but this one, definately. :/


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'll be honest, I'd be totally stoked for a full 104key that has the numeric pad on the LEFT side of the keyboard.


Not the slickest looking board but DSI does make a decent board:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=25


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Not the slickest looking board but DSI does make a decent board:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=25


Arrow keys moved with it wasn't what I had in mind


----------



## dasparx

Pff, my Keycool 87 is almost 2 years old now. been looking for <84 boards that are as cheap as possible.... but can't decide on one really....







Is the keycool 84's build quality good?

Pic of my 87


Other boards ive owned are:
6gv2
7g
dk9008g2 ocn
dk2108

But nowadays i want SMALLER


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Arrow keys moved with it wasn't what I had in mind


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Arrow keys moved with it wasn't what I had in mind


They sell separate numpads which you can position on the left side. So, a TKL board with the a separate Keycool 22 Key Numpad on the left.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Arrow keys moved with it wasn't what I had in mind


LIke me, I want a standard TKL layout but with extra keys on the left (not necessarily a full numpad, but at least one column of keys that can be used as extra binds in games).


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'll be honest, I'd be totally stoked for a full 104key that has the numeric pad *on the LEFT side of the keyboard.*


^ This
believe me it makes all the difference, currently using that setup and my right hand does not easily get tired anymore from the distance traveled to get to the mouse

anyway some spring goldness

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/GoldSpring_zps42879409.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

Clack clack might be trolling us


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> LIke me, I want a standard TKL layout but with extra keys on the left (not necessarily a full numpad, but at least one column of keys that can be used as extra binds in games).


Think of it like this

Standard ducky shine 104, however, arrow keys and the 9 nav and functional keys remain on the left.
Move the numeric to the left side of the alphanumerics with a small spacer, and have one of the 4 ducky functionality keys above be a toggle that changes the numeric pad into a macro pad.

Like so:


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Think of it like this
> 
> Standard ducky shine 104, however, arrow keys and the 9 nav and functional keys remain on the left.
> Move the numeric to the left side of the alphanumerics with a small spacer, and have one of the 4 ducky functionality keys above be a toggle that changes the numeric pad into a macro pad.
> 
> Like so:


I don't mind the idea, but personally, I wouldn't ever do any actual numerical typing with my left hand, so the + and Enter keys are just taking up precious real estate where double the number of keys could be available (at the closest point to the main section of the board).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Or how about this?

MMORPG optimized



The macro toggle button is going to switch the numeric pad from standard (NUMPAD+Navkeys) to Macro keypad where the other 3 blanks will be for macro creating.


----------



## Insane569

Personally I love the numpad on the right. Sometimes I need to hit enter and don't want to move my hand over to the main keyboard. So I just use my thumb and hit it. Without letting go of my mouse.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Or how about this?
> 
> MMORPG optimized
> 
> 
> 
> The macro toggle button is going to switch the numeric pad from standard (NUMPAD+Navkeys) to Macro keypad where the other 3 blanks will be for macro creating.


Now you're talking. Although I've gotten used to the right side aligned F keys, personally.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Personally I love the numpad on the right. Sometimes I need to hit enter and don't want to move my hand over to the main keyboard. So I just use my thumb and hit it. Without letting go of my mouse.


God! So much this. I can't tell you how many times I've done this, lazily, lol.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Or how about this?
> 
> MMORPG optimized
> 
> 
> 
> The macro toggle button is going to switch the numeric pad from standard (NUMPAD+Navkeys) to Macro keypad where the other 3 blanks will be for macro creating.


I would buy one of these!!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Now you're talking. Although I've gotten used to the right side aligned F keys, personally.


When it comes to MMORPGs its quickly apparent that the placement of the F keys where they are on a standard, is a hindrance. moving them in line puts them in a more fluid and natural position. This was a really big point when I wrote my dream MMORPG keyboard thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100

If you noticed, pushed the spacebar a bit to the right too, and stuck in the Fn keybetweem the Alt CTRL and win key. This is purposely ment to push the Alt key to the right to use for layering hotkeys with your thumb+ main digits of your left hand.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> When it comes to MMORPGs its quickly apparent that the placement of the F keys where they are on a standard, is a hindrance. moving them in line puts them in a more fluid and natural position. This was a really big point when I wrote my dream MMORPG keyboard thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472283/the-keyboard-of-my-dreams-that-no-one-will-ever-make-an-mmorpg-keyboard/0_100
> 
> If you noticed, pushed the spacebar a bit to the right too, and stuck in the Fn keybetweem the Alt CTRL and win key. This is purposely ment to push the Alt key to the right to use for layering hotkeys with your thumb+ main digits of your left hand.


I don't disagree with the logic in your layout. Not at all. Just saying I've personally developed the muscle memory on a standard layout. Also the F keys being spaced at every 4 is essential for me.

Also, I love the space bar size reduction. If you're like me, you use your right thumb on the space bar and realistically, it doesn't really need to occupy and space further left than the letter B (on Qwerty). This opens up the possibility for several thumb activated keys too. This is all too tempting. Maybe I'll write to the custom keyboard guy on GH.


----------



## Angrychair

for mmo'ing which I no longer do, I bind everything around my movement keys, which are ESDF and not WASD and used **** and alt modifiers. I played a Paladin and they had a ton of abilities, and i was serios about it and used a lot of macros and self cast shortcut keys. I never liked extra macro key keyboards, they were too big and bulky, but I dig that numpad on left side idea. It's honestly pretty awesome.

UGH did massdrop ship our poker 2's yet?

edit : Status: Arrived at Massdrop fulfillment center

SOOON


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I don't disagree with the logic in your layout. Not at all. Just saying I've personally developed the muscle memory on a standard layout. Also the F keys being spaced at every 4 is essential for me.
> 
> Also, I love the space bar size reduction. If you're like me, you use your right thumb on the space bar and realistically, it doesn't really need to occupy and space further left than the letter B (on Qwerty). This opens up the possibility for several thumb activated keys too. This is all too tempting. Maybe I'll write to the custom keyboard guy on GH.


I can vouch switching between my M17X, ducky shine, and model M, that muscle memory only takes a bit of experience get your mind to understand. then you'll shift automatically as you switch boards.

I use my ducky, M14X and M17X keyboards interchangably depending on whats going on. If i dont want to pull my m17x off its base, then i'll just use my m14X which is usually on my bed anyways. But i swap between my model M and ducky depending on what keyboard i feel like using.

Same thing happened with my naga mice when i got my HEX and was learning it to add to my naga epic. the grip and button hand position changes simply got automatically attuned to after using both mice over a period of time.

I agree we' as a community maybe should get together and try to get a company to make my MMO dream keyboard, putting to use the ideas of gamers and high end peripheral users.

I named the layout: Ansi MMORPG leftside macro


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> for mmo'ing which I no longer do, I bind everything around my movement keys, which are ESDF and not WASD and used **** and alt modifiers. I played a Paladin and they had a ton of abilities, and i was serios about it and used a lot of macros and self cast shortcut keys. I never liked extra macro key keyboards, they were too big and bulky, but I dig that numpad on left side idea. It's honestly pretty awesome.
> 
> UGH did massdrop ship our poker 2's yet?


i use
123456
f1f2f3f4
ZXCVB
for hotkeys

T+F interact+pick up

WASDQE standard movement, R auto run
from
F6-->
7-->
Y--->
G-->
N-->
Keys to the left of the denoted key including it are all game function keys.
IE: K is skills/abilities book, M is map, I is inventory, ] is social tab, Ect.

OFC I use a razer naga epic with
123
456
mirror bound to
QWE
ASD

for most MMORPGs and
TERA I have my naga keys
123
456
789 with Shift 123 keys for hotkey functions.

I use 12345, ZXCVB, WASDQE(movement/camera), F1~F4 pretty much universally for all games with my naga mice.
Naga Epic for MMORPGs/MOBA and general gaming, naga HEX for FPS and other shooters.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, it's odd that they seem to be hell bent on focusing JUST on the TKL market. Don't get me wrong, the benefits it can bring to gaming are nice, but a number of people just can't live without the ten digit keypad... Myself, I use it for all sorts of things, but my husband takes the cake as he rebinds it in most games for various actions. But a 104 key CoolerMaster keyboard with topre switches PLUS the stealth (although I suppose I could live without the side printed keycaps) would be lovely to get one's hands on. As odd as it sounds, so far, the keycaps that were used in the Coolermaster QuickFire Stealth were probably my favourite.
> 
> (quick edit) As much as I made mistakes on occasion due to my pinkies not quite getting along with the MX Green switches on the modifier keys, I sure did enjoy typing on the QuickFire Stealth.


I don't share the love for TKL but i really never used my numpad and it took up so much space ... and my dad who's working in the IT sector for a certain american bank says numpad is never used because numpad in AIX can come out weird. Other than that he too finds numpads a waste of space
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Pff, my Keycool 87 is almost 2 years old now. been looking for <84 boards that are as cheap as possible.... but can't decide on one really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the keycool 84's build quality good?
> 
> Pic of my 87
> 
> 
> Other boards ive owned are:
> 6gv2
> 7g
> dk9008g2 ocn
> dk2108
> 
> But nowadays i want SMALLER


Just as good as the 87


----------



## fleetfeather

Regarding non-aligned and aligned F Keys for MMO use:

It took my 2 days and 3 autokey scripts to adjust from an unaligned K90 to an aligned Choc Mini.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I don't share the love for TKL but i really never used my numpad and it took up so much space ... and my dad who's working in the IT sector for a certain american bank says numpad is never used because numpad in AIX can come out weird. Other than that he too finds numpads a waste of space


Oh, I'm not denying that there are valid applications - hell, with my own personal setup a ten-keyless keyboard would be amazing either as a dedicated keyboard for my Traktor djing setup (searching track names and chatting with people, mainly) or even the home theater PC... It's just that as a main keyboard I can't stand the loss of the ten digit keypad. Then again, with budgets or any sort of calculations, my fingers fly so much easier along that section of the keyboard (and I use that section a LOT).

I'm not going to lie - the idea of - even if a silly one at first glance - a ten-keyless keyboard situated just "under" my Maschine on the middle tier of my desk is a tempting one, even more so once I upgrade to Maschine Studio (a bigger, more feature filled version of my... We'll call it a drum machine







). I don't know how well it would pan out in the end though, but it's still quite the tempting though, especially since the QuickFire Stealth isn't all that expensive to get my paws on again. I just honestly don't know if I'd actually use it all the time (or at all) though.

Hopefully your father's computers don't have the same funny stuff going on with them at work where if you hit the keyboard shortcut (ALT+left arrow) for going back a page in Internet Explorer (yeah, stupid work won't qualify other browsers), and instead of going back it rotates the screen 90 degrees counter-clockwise.  Then again, I just can't stand the keyboards at work since they're low profile, old and abused rubber dome Dell keyboards... Can't tell where on earth my fingers are!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh, I'm not denying that there are valid applications - hell, with my own personal setup a ten-keyless keyboard would be amazing either as a dedicated keyboard for my Traktor djing setup (searching track names and chatting with people, mainly) or even the home theater PC... It's just that as a main keyboard I can't stand the loss of the ten digit keypad. Then again, with budgets or any sort of calculations, my fingers fly so much easier along that section of the keyboard (and I use that section a LOT).
> 
> I'm not going to lie - the idea of - even if a silly one at first glance - a ten-keyless keyboard situated just "under" my Maschine on the middle tier of my desk is a tempting one, even more so once I upgrade to Maschine Studio (a bigger, more feature filled version of my... We'll call it a drum machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I don't know how well it would pan out in the end though, but it's still quite the tempting though, especially since the QuickFire Stealth isn't all that expensive to get my paws on again. I just honestly don't know if I'd actually use it all the time (or at all) though.
> 
> Hopefully your father's computers don't have the same funny stuff going on with them at work where if you hit the keyboard shortcut (ALT+left arrow) for going back a page in Internet Explorer (yeah, stupid work won't qualify other browsers), and instead of going back it rotates the screen 90 degrees counter-clockwise.  Then again, I just can't stand the keyboards at work since they're low profile, old and abused rubber dome Dell keyboards... Can't tell where on earth my fingers are!!


You have it ... only IE is allowed there


----------



## Insane569

A sneak peek at what's to come with my Corsair K60.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Regarding non-aligned and aligned F Keys for MMO use:
> 
> It took my 2 days and 3 autokey scripts to adjust from an unaligned K90 to an aligned Choc Mini.


I would accidentally hit ESC for sure. I'd also have to lift my hand up off of the home position in order to reach F1. I guess I'm just happy with unaligned F keys.

Damn it, I really want a small space bar and two extra 1.25 keys below C and V in lieu. More than I want a macro column to the left. A couple of left thumb buttons (without needing a row below R1) would be awesome. Even just two extra practically positioned useful keys would make a huge difference in a lot of games I play.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I would accidentally hit ESC for sure. I'd also have to lift my hand up off of the home position in order to reach F1. I guess I'm just happy with unaligned F keys.
> 
> Damn it, I really want a small space bar and two extra 1.25 keys below C and V in lieu. More than I want a macro column to the left. A couple of left thumb buttons (without needing a row below R1) would be awesome. Even just two extra practically positioned useful keys would make a huge difference in a lot of games I play.


I guess its really an MMORPG thing because the escape key is used a lot in deselect in MMOs and the aligned Fkeys are great for high access keybinds, and the shifted spacebar+Alt+ the aligned Fkeys all add up to a significant increase in easy access hotkeying.

with WASDQE movement and
123456
F1~F5 Aligned,
ZXCVB
Thats 16 hotkeys at the ready

With Alt+
1~4
F1~F4

Adding another 8 keys in alt later without shifting position of the hand and maintain the position constant around WASDQE. plus RTF interactivity buttons.

for an serious MMORPG player such as myself, that's a dream layout for very complex games.


----------



## akromatic

btw anyone have a gigabyte aivia osmium? mine is behaving weirdly atm. after rebooting my computer it would flash on and once it hits the windows loading screen it turns off and it wont turn itself on again until another 5-10min later and only then i can log onto my computer. its not an issue with my computer because i've connected another keyboard to it and it works fine while my osmium remains dead till another 5-10min later that it magically turns back on

not sure if its my mobo(asrock FM2A88X-ITX) or keyboard but currently it points to the keyboard because i have never had this issue with any other keyboard


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> btw anyone have a gigabyte aivia osmium? mine is behaving weirdly atm. after rebooting my computer it would flash on and once it hits the windows loading screen it turns off and it wont turn itself on again until another 5-10min later and only then i can log onto my computer. its not an issue with my computer because i've connected another keyboard to it and it works fine while my osmium remains dead till another 5-10min later that it magically turns back on
> 
> not sure if its my mobo(asrock FM2A88X-ITX) or keyboard but currently it points to the keyboard because i have never had this issue with any other keyboard


Is the usb 2.0 plug from the keyboard only plugged into the computer and nothing else is hooked up to the keyboards hub?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> btw anyone have a gigabyte aivia osmium? mine is behaving weirdly atm. after rebooting my computer it would flash on and once it hits the windows loading screen it turns off and it wont turn itself on again until another 5-10min later and only then i can log onto my computer. its not an issue with my computer because i've connected another keyboard to it and it works fine while my osmium remains dead till another 5-10min later that it magically turns back on
> 
> not sure if its my mobo(asrock FM2A88X-ITX) or keyboard but currently it points to the keyboard because i have never had this issue with any other keyboard


isn't this an issue with Nkey keyroll over?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> isn't this an issue with Nkey keyroll over?


This is what I was thinking. I believe corsair had issues with Nkey roll over through USB. But it only happened on certain computers. (BIOS or something couldn't handle it) they patched it with some way to enable and disable it.
At least that's what I remember from my searches awhile ago.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Is the usb 2.0 plug from the keyboard only plugged into the computer and nothing else is hooked up to the keyboards hub?


USB2 plug is plugged into the USB2 port of the computer, USB3 port i plugged into the USB3 port of the computer

mouse is plugged into the USB2 hub on the keyboard, USB3 on the keyboard is nothing but a passthrough which i've connected a second set of keyboards just so i can log in but it doesnt change the fact that the keyboard would remain dead for the next 5-10minuets

i tried plugging the mouse into another USB port not on they keyboard but it doesnt improve the situation with the only difference is that the mouse now works instead of being dead with the keyboard

after the 5-10min once the keyboard wakes up its all fine though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> isn't this an issue with Nkey keyroll over?


no idea, if so how do i fix?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> USB2 plug is plugged into the USB2 port of the computer, USB3 port i plugged into the USB3 port of the computer
> 
> mouse is plugged into the USB2 hub on the keyboard, USB3 on the keyboard is nothing but a passthrough which i've connected a second set of keyboards just so i can log in but it doesnt change the fact that the keyboard would remain dead for the next 5-10minuets
> 
> i tried plugging the mouse into another USB port not on they keyboard but it doesnt improve the situation with the only difference is that the mouse now works instead of being dead with the keyboard
> 
> after the 5-10min once the keyboard wakes up its all fine though
> no idea, if so how do i fix?


my ducky has a DIPswitch on the bottom of my keyboard that turns Nkey roll over on and off.
Does your keyboard have setting/DIP switches?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> my ducky has a DIPswitch on the bottom of my keyboard that turns Nkey roll over on and off.
> Does your keyboard have setting/DIP switches?


dont think my board that a DIP switch


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> btw anyone have a gigabyte aivia osmium? mine is behaving weirdly atm. after rebooting my computer it would flash on and once it hits the windows loading screen it turns off and it wont turn itself on again until another 5-10min later and only then i can log onto my computer. its not an issue with my computer because i've connected another keyboard to it and it works fine while my osmium remains dead till another 5-10min later that it magically turns back on
> 
> not sure if its my mobo(asrock FM2A88X-ITX) or keyboard but currently it points to the keyboard because i have never had this issue with any other keyboard


You try it on a different computer? You can also try updating the keyboard or plugging it into a USB 3.0 port.


----------



## The_chemist21

Can you try restarting the computer with only usb 2.


----------



## Nhb93

So guys, does this quality as a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Can you try restarting the computer with only usb 2.


this i;ve tried and it doesnt change the situation

this only happens on reboot, shutting down and turning it back on works fine and even sleep mode


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So guys, does this quality as a mechanical keyboard?


swap that membrane with some cherries lol


----------



## Nhb93

Just picked up a K70 in black with reds/red backlighting. I've got my fingers crossed it lasts with the LEDs, unlike so many, but from what I could find, most of the trouble is with the silver with blue LED boards.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just made a slight mod to my Black Hornet MKA-3. Here's my keyboard with the Tai Hao DS key cap sets:

Here it is with the leds turned on:


leds off:


Trying to do a primary color themed KB for my kid, since this will be going to her room with the new PC I'm building her! The KB has two types of color led on it, a Maldives (light blue) blue and amber / yellow leds on spacebar, arrow keys, wasd and esc key.


----------



## DaveLT

It is quite hard to remove though. I have to hold the keycap on one end and hope it doesn't get pressed down. Is this common with all topres?

Also, I think it's more of a rubber case than a softouch coated case since my mizar doesn't feel like that


----------



## JayKthnx

Repost from ducky club:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerouse7en*
> 
> I saw these two pictures yesterday, new Ducky Zero Shine or just an April Fools?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to remove though. I have to hold the keycap on one end and hope it doesn't get pressed down. Is this common with all topres?
> 
> Also, I think it's more of a rubber case than a softouch coated case since my mizar doesn't feel like that


Where... did you get that board?

I need those sliders horrendously. I'd gladly buy a board just to cannibalize those parts alone... although I would put the old sliders in the new board to keep things in working order (two Topre's is better than one, after all - and it would make a great work board ;-) )

Oh, in other news:








Grabbed one on massdrop. Going to use it on my ESC key (with some modding, perhaps) and illuminate it with a dim red led, should look pretty good.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Where... did you get that board?
> 
> I need those sliders horrendously. I'd gladly buy a board just to cannibalize those parts alone... although I would put the old sliders in the new board to keep things in working order (two Topre's is better than one, after all - and it would make a great work board ;-) )
> .


Guess how







I have my connections.

Those sliders look like HHKB type-s sliders.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Guess how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my connections.
> 
> Those sliders look like HHKB type-s sliders.


Yeah, but they aren't type-s sliders for whatever stupid reason, no silencing at all. CM just wanted purple sliders, they should have gone with red if they just wanted some cool color.

Oh well, I will silence mine by myself I guess.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, but they aren't type-s sliders for whatever stupid reason, no silencing at all. CM just wanted purple sliders, they should have gone with red if they just wanted some cool color.
> 
> Oh well, I will silence mine by myself I guess.


How do you know?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How do you know?


They have said so themselves, when they first showed the slider everyone was going crazy saying ZOMG silenced topre and then they said it wasn't silenced. They also said that the purple slider was a cooler master exclusive.

IDK I will try to go back and find it but I know they said that it isn't silenced.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Guess how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my connections.
> 
> Those sliders look like HHKB type-s sliders.


I thought the same at first, that the purple sliders = silent ( type-s ) but they are that color to diffiriantiate themselseves from others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How do you know?


Because one of the CM reps said so on GH and DT.
Quote:


> The purple is indeed like Carter mentioned on GeekHack not because of the Topre Silent Switches but our exclusive switch color to differentiate our switch from the rest of the Topre switches..


http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/topre-switch-cherry-mx-compatible-t7076-330.html


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, that is it, kind of dumb choosing a differentiating color for your product that is already used on another board.


----------



## The_chemist21

They still might offer a silent type, they just haven't mentioned it yet. From an interview in December they said if this first version of 45g does well they will make others like 35g and 55g, maybe then we might get a silent version.

They _might_ change the rubberized finish on the case also.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is it, kind of dumb choosing a differentiating color for your product that is already used on another board.


You mean like Razer Greens?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You mean like Razer Greens?


And what would you call razer greens with 80g springs? the madness!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And what would you call razer greens with 80g springs? the madness!


Razer Blue, just to mess with people.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And what would you call razer greens with 80g springs? the madness!


Razer Blacks. Duh.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Razer Blue, just to mess with people.


You say that as if they arent already messing with people.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You say that as if they arent already messing with people.


Am I?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They have said so themselves, when they first showed the slider everyone was going crazy saying ZOMG silenced topre and then they said it wasn't silenced. They also said that the purple slider was a cooler master exclusive.
> 
> IDK I will try to go back and find it but I know they said that it isn't silenced.


Saw a purple one on Google and it belongs to the type-s
Anyway. It's silent to me at least.


----------



## HPE1000

I know, the type s does have purple sliders, I just thought it was odd that CM tried to claim the purple sliders were exclusively theirs.

What silencing a topre switch does it remove the smacking sound when the key rebounds after pressing it. Non silenced topre switches aren't loud, but they can be made more quiet by either buying a silenced model, or silencing it yourself with dental bands or foam rings.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, the type s does have purple sliders, I just thought it was odd that CM tried to claim the purple sliders were exclusively theirs.
> 
> What silencing a topre switch does it remove the smacking sound when the key rebounds after pressing it. Non silenced topre switches aren't loud, but they can be made more quiet by either buying a silenced model, or silencing it yourself with dental bands or foam rings.


Meanwhile I'm indulging in my clickyclacking


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just made a slight mod to my Black Hornet MKA-3. Here's my keyboard with the Tai Hao DS key cap sets:
> 
> Here it is with the leds turned on:
> 
> 
> leds off:
> 
> 
> Trying to do a primary color themed KB for my kid, since this will be going to her room with the new PC I'm building her! The KB has two types of color led on it, a Maldives (light blue) blue and amber / yellow leds on spacebar, arrow keys, wasd and esc key.


Looks very nice with the LEDs on or off.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys know what's the teal key cap set is called?


@note there is a set for sale on gh right now. it's pending, but you may be able to get it still. glwb!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Meanwhile I'm indulging in my clickyclacking


I love clicky switches, but I also think that Topre is great as well. To me, Topre is less refined with the click sound, which is why people see the need to pay so much more for the factory silenced switches (The dental band mod makes the throw of the keys way too short). Regular Topre switches actually sound like "thock click thock click" while the silenced switches are just "thock thock thock thock"


----------



## Angrychair

looks like our Poker II's from Massdrop shipped yesterday! woohoo! If USPS loses my package this time there will be hell to pay. (Never received some AP-15's)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to remove though. I have to hold the keycap on one end and hope it doesn't get pressed down. Is this common with all topres?
> 
> Also, I think it's more of a rubber case than a softouch coated case since my mizar doesn't feel like that


This board has me interested, So this a Cooler Master Board, without all the overkill branding?

Ive never tried topres, how are they compared to Cherry ?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The only thing really recognizable about Cooler Master's keyboards is the font. I don't really see any sort of branding or logos everywhere.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The only thing really recognizable about Cooler Master's keyboards is the font. I don't really see any sort of branding or logos everywhere.


That is a new font afaik


----------



## zigziglar

I've never tried a topre board and I'm scared to take a risk in purchasing one without first doing so. Might be a long time before these boards are stocked readily enough to be tried - especially in more regional areas.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I have no interest in tropre tbh.

Would be willing to try one, but not spend the money on one.


----------



## Jixr

yeah.. the price of it is a gamble if you've never used them before.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm hoping that shortly after they come out Memory Express carries them, as I'm curious about giving them a try ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> This board has me interested, So this a Cooler Master Board, without all the overkill branding?
> 
> Ive never tried topres, how are they compared to Cherry ?


It is indeed. Eh, overkill branding? QF Stealth is hardly overkill branding ...

I would say heavenly at first go ... (I used to say it was just a refined dome) but I'll say it's really a refined dome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The only thing really recognizable about Cooler Master's keyboards is the font. I don't really see any sort of branding or logos everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is a new font afaik


It is indeed a new font. A very slick font actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I've never tried a topre board and I'm scared to take a risk in purchasing one without first doing so. Might be a long time before these boards are stocked readily enough to be tried - especially in more regional areas.


It can't really be classed as a mech keyboard at all, actually. It departs from a mech keyboard entirely but whether you like the feel or not is highly subjective.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> *(I used to say it was just a refined dome) but I'll say it's really a refined dome.*


That's deep man


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah.. the price of it is a gamble if you've never used them before.


I was nervous as hell getting my ducky shine never having touched a mechanical switch before.

But I got to try blackwidow ultimates at PAX Prime so i wasn't too nervous,

Before I went gaga for a model M a friend brough over an original 101 key model M from IBM and I got to play with it for a while,, and i was like "i need dis"

Now I'm not too worried about trying browns/razer orange because I'm already familiar with other tactile mechanical switches.

I dunno about them topre though..


----------



## DaveLT

It definitely is tactile that's for sure. Very tactile, back on blues i felt a bit of tactility but the reason why this feels heavenly is because of the heavy tactility

Blues have a bit of tactility but the main diff is that "click" is the defining feature of clicky switches. you actually feel the click


----------



## DaveLT

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition
Oh as if we needed another special shine 3 again. Ducky doing all these limited runs ... is why they never make it to the top IMO.

Call me a skeptic but .... It's expensive


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition
> Oh as if we needed another special shine 3 again. Ducky doing all these limited runs ... is why they never make it to the top IMO.
> 
> Call me a skeptic but .... It's expensive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition
> Oh as if we needed another special shine 3 again. Ducky doing all these limited runs ... is why they never make it to the top IMO.
> 
> Call me a skeptic but .... It's expensive


Yeah, *pass*.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It definitely is tactile that's for sure. Very tactile, back on blues i felt a bit of tactility but the reason why this feels heavenly is because of the heavy tactility
> 
> Blues have a bit of tactility but the main diff is that "click" is the defining feature of clicky switches. you actually feel the click


Perhaps later when I don't have to worry about my WildStar sub fee and some other things. I dunno though, this razer might be my last keyboard because I'm looking into cosmetic hair removal because shaving is so painful and aggrevating, plus i need a whole new wardrobe.
I'm going to get a nice quality point and shoot camera with my income refund, and then focus everything on improving my appearance.

I'd love to try a topre, but I dunno if it'd ever fit into my budget.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Perhaps later when I don't have to worry about my WildStar sub fee and some other things. I dunno though, this razer might be my last keyboard because I'm looking into cosmetic hair removal because shaving is so painful and aggrevating, plus i need a whole new wardrobe.
> I'm going to get a nice quality point and shoot camera with my income refund, and then focus everything on improving my appearance.
> 
> I'd love to try a topre, but I dunno if it'd ever fit into my budget.


Do they do hair length limiting surgery? I'd love my facial hair to stop at around an inch - that'd be great. And it'd keep management off my back every couple of weeks haha


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Do they do hair length limiting surgery? I'd love my facial hair to stop at around an inch - that'd be great. And it'd keep management off my back every couple of weeks haha


not that i know of XD

All i know is that laser removal can be cheap and its perminant.


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, so reds are a bit light for typing for me, since I seem to hit a lot of accidental keys, but blacks are a bit too stiff for me to game on for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if I could get used to gaming with the tactile bump of browns or blues, which I tried in Best Buy. Maybe there's just not a keyboard that would be good for me for both typing and gaming. I might have to be a two keyboard kind of person, or just go back to my old, trusty dome one.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, so reds are a bit light for typing for me, since I seem to hit a lot of accidental keys, but blacks are a bit too stiff for me to game on for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if I could get used to gaming with the tactile bump of browns or blues, which I tried in Best Buy. Maybe there's just not a keyboard that would be good for me for both typing and gaming. I might have to be a two keyboard kind of person, or just go back to my old, trusty dome one.


I'm a two keyboard guy. Blues for typing. Reds for gaming. Browns when I have to settle for one for all.

It's not like you _can't_ type on reds. It only really takes 2% accuracy and 10wpm off my speed vs Blues, so not a huge deal if gaming is the priority for the day.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, so reds are a bit light for typing for me, since I seem to hit a lot of accidental keys, but blacks are a bit too stiff for me to game on for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if I could get used to gaming with the tactile bump of browns or blues, which I tried in Best Buy. Maybe there's just not a keyboard that would be good for me for both typing and gaming. I might have to be a two keyboard kind of person, or just go back to my old, trusty dome one.


Every gaming peripheral ive ever used has tactile switches in it.

iirc browns would be that inbetween reds and blues. but I'm bout to find out for sure in a couple weeks
I will never understand how people game without tactile feedback, especially when tactile is so heavily needed in fighting games.


----------



## Sniping

Don't be scared to try Topre. There's plenty of cheap used Topre keyboards for sale, you can pick one up for $150 or even less. Don't like the switches or the keyboard itself? Sell it back for what you got it for, so all you pay is shipping, which should be around $15 or so.

That's really not bad if you discover that Topre is actually the switch that you were looking for the whole time.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Hmm, so reds are a bit light for typing for me, since I seem to hit a lot of accidental keys, but blacks are a bit too stiff for me to game on for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if I could get used to gaming with the tactile bump of browns or blues, which I tried in Best Buy. Maybe there's just not a keyboard that would be good for me for both typing and gaming. I might have to be a two keyboard kind of person, or just go back to my old, trusty dome one.


Just go Red switch and buy new springs that have the resistance you want.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Don't be scared to try Topre. There's plenty of cheap used Topre keyboards for sale, you can pick one up for $150 or even less. Don't like the switches or the keyboard itself? Sell it back for what you got it for, so all you pay is shipping, which should be around $15 or so.
> 
> That's really not bad if you discover that Topre is actually the switch that you were looking for the whole time.


It's just not in my sights. I love buckling springs the most, for gaming and typing, I just sorely wish for a modernized buckling spring keyboard.
There's cheap rubberdomes and what not with 10+Key roll over and what not, shouldn't be hard to develope a 6+key roll over membrain sheet for a Buckling spring switch lay out.
I would love to see a modernized springs keyboard, but even more that MMORPG optimized design that keeps getting tossed around these threads.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Every gaming peripheral ive ever used has tactile switches in it.
> 
> iirc browns would be that inbetween reds and blues. but I'm bout to find out for sure in a couple weeks
> I will never understand how people game without tactile feedback, especially when tactile is so heavily needed in fighting games.


Browns? Sorry woman, They're rock bottom in terms of feel. Yes it's SLIGHTLY stiffer than reds but the feel is horrid


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Browns? Sorry woman, They're rock bottom in terms of feel. Yes it's SLIGHTLY stiffer than reds but the feel is horrid


oh no u didnt


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Browns? Sorry woman, They're rock bottom in terms of feel. Yes it's SLIGHTLY stiffer than reds but the feel is horrid


well I've yet to experience it and i'll see how i perceive them.
The experiance is subjective, like how i cant stand reds especially for gaming but others love reds for gaming.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah i like reds for gaming but I still haven't taught my self to not bottom out. I'm a heavy typer and MASH my keyboard.

Going to practice with blues at not bottoming out.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yeah i like reds for gaming but I still haven't taught my self to not bottom out. I'm a heavy typer and MASH my keyboard.
> 
> Going to practice with blues at not bottoming out.


I don't see the problem with bottoming out reds ... it's not really a huge deal. In fact it's practically expected during gaming.


----------



## user18

I actually went back to my browns for an extended period of typing yesterday and today, due to needing the space my QFR usually occupies on my desk for other things. I've noticed I'm slightly better at not bottoming out the switch now, and I am noticing the tactility when I type, which makes a huge difference. Makes me even more excited for when I can get my clears up and running this summer and get some real tactility going









E: Fran, my dad agrees with you -- from the ghetto test bed I have in the basement at the moment, he thinks clears are the best switch he's tried for gaming, and ergo clears are the best for typing around other people. He doesn't think either switch is worth the premium over blues though. Personally, I like a little bit of tactility in a gaming switch, browns feel the closest to the rubber domes I was used to gaming on. Blues are okay in a pinch when the other option is a laptop board or RD. I want to try a linear switch at some point, but I kind of missed the boat on that one -- I won't have any relatives in the US for another several months, and I don't want to deal with international shipping. Maybe I should just move to the states and make everything easier


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yeah i like reds for gaming but I still haven't taught my self to not bottom out. I'm a heavy typer and MASH my keyboard.
> 
> Going to practice with blues at not bottoming out.


this will never happen for me because i use such excessive force.




Here's some audio of me and my ducky shine.

this is what I wrote(blind)
Quote:


> Random tuyping test for the samke of jkust tuyping sopemthing ouit. I cant not bottom out keys because of h jhow hard o hit th e [Edited for OCN] things. I learnhe along time ago how oti smake the jeys and thjeres no way ui can really cnja ve that at all. oh well heres just a tuping test to exhuibit how hard i samek the keys.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah i don't mind bottoming out either, but it would be cool to be so good that I don't bottom out and I feel like I could be faster, but I think I'm being unreasonable and inhuman thinking it was possible.

I do like the mild tactility of browns, I type on them at work.


----------



## Insane569

O rings on them switches.
Bottom out is now switch activation.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> O rings on them switches.
> Bottom out is now switch activation.


No thanks that'd make things just too weird.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> O rings on them switches.
> Bottom out is now switch activation.


my K70 with reds is O-ringed actually, with WASD keyboards o-rings. There is still a very very short distance after activation and bottoming out though.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's just not in my sights. I love buckling springs the most, for gaming and typing, I just sorely wish for a modernized buckling spring keyboard.
> There's cheap rubberdomes and what not with 10+Key roll over and what not, shouldn't be hard to develope a 6+key roll over membrain sheet for a Buckling spring switch lay out.
> I would love to see a modernized springs keyboard, but even more that MMORPG optimized design that keeps getting tossed around these threads.


You can just add a Teensy 2.0 to the M and make it full NKRO among many other things like full key remapping and multiple layers.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You can just add a Teensy 2.0 to the M and make it full NKRO among many other things like full key remapping and multiple layers.


If you had a NKRO capable model M that would work, but I don't think any are.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No thanks that'd make things just too weird.


Also it's a concept that only works in theory. I've trialed various methods of raising the bottoming out point to activation, but it does not improve the feel of the switch (in my opinion). I think for this to work you'd have to have a specially designed solid metal insert. I've tried washers and they made it feel horrible too.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you had a NKRO capable model M that would work, but I don't think any are.


Yup, for some reason i was thinking M had a NKRO instead it's the F and the M is just 2KRO.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You can just add a Teensy 2.0 to the M and make it full NKRO among many other things like full key remapping and multiple layers.


Yeah but I'm talking about creating and entirely new buckling keyboard based on the best ideas for MMORPG/MOBA gaming.
http://i.imgur.com/eO5XCFr.png

With the right keybind methodology, the keyboard I keep theorizing, and a mouse with as few buttons as even a Steelseries Sensei, Ouroboros/Taipan, you could have an amazingly effective MMORPG gaming set up.


----------



## nubbinator

Partially assembled and built Qazpad:



That side LED is pink/fuschia, not white, just FYI.


----------



## JayKthnx

I haven't really thought much of those until now. that looks very nice.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I really want a Qazpad. Was it a group buy and/or are they still available for purchase?


----------



## akromatic

i'd like an analog stick with that QAZPAD


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Partially assembled and built Qazpad:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That side LED is pink/fuschia, not white, just FYI.


Looks nice, it would probably look amazing next to a gon keyboard


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> this will never happen for me because i use such excessive force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some audio of me and my ducky shine.
> 
> this is what I wrote(blind)


Should have recorded the video so you could see the KB and screen. Like this:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition
> Oh as if we needed another special shine 3 again. Ducky doing all these limited runs ... is why they never make it to the top IMO.
> 
> Call me a skeptic but .... It's expensive


I'm guessing some retailer is just trying to get rid of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> iirc browns would be that inbetween reds and blues. but I'm bout to find out for sure in a couple weeks


MX Browns are far closer to MX Reds, so close in fact I think you could accurately describe them as "MX Reds with less of a mistyping problem".

EDIT: Also, I've seen no mention of these being released in NA or EU which is strange, but these are arriving in Singapore soon:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Browns are far closer to MX Reds, so close in fact I think you could accurately describe them as "MX Reds with less of a mistyping problem".


Pretty much the reason I didn't get along with MX Reds myself. So easy to mistype because there's absolutely no feedback.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Should have recorded the video so you could see the KB and screen. Like this:


I was recording with my phone, it has rounded edges.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I was recording with my phone, it has rounded edges.


I recorded mine with my phone too lol.


----------



## Jixr

I'm just going to wait until the new CM's are on amazon. ( prime shipping and all )

I do want another keyboard, only other option i'm thinking is a filco with alum case or a kmac.
But I also have a motorcycle to fix up, so probably just stick with a CM


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm just going to wait until the new CM's are on amazon. ( prime shipping and all )
> 
> I do want another keyboard, only other option i'm thinking is a filco with alum case or a kmac.
> But I also have a motorcycle to fix up, so probably just stick with a CM


Just pay up and get the kmac, these filco cases aren't amazing. I am just hoping the novatouch fits in it so I can overhaul it. I might do it anyway even if it doesn't fit.

It's going to be a ton of work but should be fun. Sanding it down, filling the led holes with metal filler, filling in the gap between the top and bottom with metal filler, sanding it back down, priming it, painting it, clear coating it, yeah.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I really want a Qazpad. Was it a group buy and/or are they still available for purchase?


I believe the design is posted so you can have your own fabbed if you like, but the pad itself was a really small buy that you kind of had to stumble on in the making stuff together thread. The LED lighting I did is not a feature of the board though, that's just the result of some stuff I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice, it would probably look amazing next to a gon keyboard


It probably would, especially if the top and bottom layer were aluminum instead of acrylic.


----------



## Angrychair

Guess what I just picked up from the post office?!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Guess what I just picked up from the post office?!


is it a ducky?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Guess what I just picked up from the post office?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it a ducky?
Click to expand...

Too small to be packaging for a Ducky.

It says Massdrop on the shipping label, so it's a Poker II.


----------



## Angrychair




----------



## DaveLT

Dam, para. Couldn't be more spot-on.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just realised the board I mentioned earlier (shown below) will be another limited edition. It's called the "White plate limited edition", not sure if that means it'll be using an aluminium top plate or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've seen no mention of these being released in NA or EU which is strange, but these are arriving in Singapore soon:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dam, para. Couldn't be more spot-on.


What can I say? I must be a genius.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just realised the board I mentioned earlier (shown below) will be another limited edition. It's called the "White plate limited edition", not sure if that means it'll be using an aluminium top plate or not.
> 
> What can I say? I must be a genius.


No idea. Local pricing is 249$. A CM Storm MECH costs 219$ here. Aluminum? Certainly doesn't look like it. Mad pricing, or it's just the seller. The shop has a track record of massive overpricing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I posted on reddit that I wanted to get a Poker II with all blank keycaps and then reprogram the entire thing to be an MMORPG keypad.

*checks order status*
"This order will be shipped after the release date of 4/9/2014 for Razer BlackWidow Tournament Stealth Edition."
6 more days till release

The wait is killer.


----------



## Jixr

I'd like something like the quadpad except just a 6x6 pad with all single sized keys. I would have lots of fun programing that.

or a dox, and use the left hand for custom stuff for work. its a shame the orbweaver kinda sucks.


----------



## AJR1775

Just got my Vortex Pure Pro. Like it very much. Only thing to get used to is the smaller right shift key and after a bit of typing I'm good there. Love this little board.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd suggest something like an ak-s100


----------



## newchemicals

Good to know there are other Keyboard Mashers out there and its not a problem that only I suffer from.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Should I do an unboxing and what not of the razer keyboard when I get it?


----------



## JayKthnx

I don't see why not assuming you figure out some way to do so with your phone. even though I have no intentions on ever buying the razer switches, it'd be interesting to see an unbinned packaging reveal.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Pff, my Keycool 87 is almost 2 years old now. been looking for <84 boards that are as cheap as possible.... but can't decide on one really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the keycool 84's build quality good?
> 
> Pic of my 87
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1957398/
> 
> Other boards ive owned are:
> 6gv2
> 7g
> dk9008g2 ocn
> dk2108
> 
> But nowadays i want SMALLER


My first mech is a DK9008G2 PRO, with Clears. Wanted to try a smaller one and found the Keycool 84 which looked like it could fit the bill, more compact design than a regular TKL while still maintaining pretty much the same functions with a F-row as well as arrow keys and Home/Del/etc. keys. It was also available with PBT caps and more importantly could be had with Clear switches, which I came to love very quickly.

It's quite a sturdy little board, it has some weight to it and while it flex if I twist it it doesn't flex much more than my Ducky. It feels like the Ducky is better built though and when bottoming out the switch it has more of a "thunk" sound than the Keycool which give's a more tinny sound when bottoming out the switch. I will see if I can adding some weight to the it so see what it does.

I now use my Keycool as a main keyboard, adjusted pretty fast to the layout and it feels good have the mouse a lot closer. The 60%-ers and smaller looks cute, but for me they have too much shaved off, I think I wouldn't wanna use one that small for everyday purposes (but one does not know if one not tries).

The worst thing about this Keycool is the horrible font they use...







But I'm waiting on a blank PBT set to redeem that flaw and also force myself to improve my touch typing skills.

Take a look at KBT Race and Noppoo Choc Mini too, two more ~75-80% boards with similar layouts.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd like something like the quadpad except just a 6x6 pad with all single sized keys. I would have lots of fun programing that.
> 
> or a dox, and use the left hand for custom stuff for work. its a shame the orbweaver kinda sucks.


I would love a 6x6 pad as well. I wonder how hard it would be to design something like that for a complete Newby. I'd like a project to work on to learn pcb design and cad design. I was thinking of trying to learn cad. I was planning to try and draft up a lubing station plate. A 6x6 plate probably wouldn't be too hard to design. Then a pcb to go along with it could be the next step. Who else might be interested in a 6x6 plate that could be used as a lube station or a switch tester now? And later maybe a 6x6 pad.


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd have to dig around in my files, but I think I actually have a .dwg of a staggerless lube station that could easily be set to 6x6. I can send it to you if you'd like to play around with it.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah that would be great. I've been meaning to learn cad as well as electronics. Just so happens that keyboards seem like the perfect Avenue to learn both. Could you maybe recommend a free cad program to edit the file as well?

Edit: just to clarify this in my head but is there any difference between the cutouts for a lube station and a standard plate? I'd like to design or modify a design for an all plate that dies triple duty. As a lube station. A plate mount switch tester. As well as eventually a plate that I an design a pcb and case for.


----------



## Angrychair

That clicky clacky. How do I make the windows key led illuminate? Don't have the manual in front of me. I'm at work fixoring laptops


----------



## zigziglar

I'm not really into the Hipster or Elitist stereotype, but ... I'm on a rubber dome and the moment and it I have finger/knuckle pain already within two hours, not to mention that typing on this mass produced acer board feels bad wrong. Sigh.


----------



## akromatic

hmm i need some help with my board, not sure why but now its flickering on an off every now and then

i've tried swapping USB ports and used the USB3 port instead of USB2 but nothings changed


----------



## theseekeroffun

I just started using the Func today and it is really nice.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My first mech is a DK9008G2 PRO, with Clears. Wanted to try a smaller one and found the Keycool 84 which looked like it could fit the bill, more compact design than a regular TKL while still maintaining pretty much the same functions with a F-row as well as arrow keys and Home/Del/etc. keys. It was also available with PBT caps and more importantly could be had with Clear switches, which I came to love very quickly.
> 
> It's quite a sturdy little board, it has some weight to it and while it flex if I twist it it doesn't flex much more than my Ducky. It feels like the Ducky is better built though and when bottoming out the switch it has more of a "thunk" sound than the Keycool which give's a more tinny sound when bottoming out the switch. I will see if I can adding some weight to the it so see what it does.
> 
> I now use my Keycool as a main keyboard, adjusted pretty fast to the layout and it feels good have the mouse a lot closer. The 60%-ers and smaller looks cute, but for me they have too much shaved off, I think I wouldn't wanna use one that small for everyday purposes (but one does not know if one not tries).
> 
> The worst thing about this Keycool is the horrible font they use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm waiting on a blank PBT set to redeem that flaw and also force myself to improve my touch typing skills.
> 
> Take a look at KBT Race and Noppoo Choc Mini too, two more ~75-80% boards with similar layouts.


I have the same Ducky Pro board with Clears and the dye sublimated pbt keycaps. One of my favorite boards, such a keeper.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i need some help with my board, not sure why but now its flickering on an off every now and then
> 
> i've tried swapping USB ports and used the USB3 port instead of USB2 but nothings changed


Not enough power from the USB connections? Short circuit somewhere?
You change anything on your system recently?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Not enough power from the USB connections? Short circuit somewhere?
> You change anything on your system recently?


the keyboard is the only new addition


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Yeah that would be great. I've been meaning to learn cad as well .


DON'T DO IT! ( coming from a guy who draws pictures of houses all day )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> That clicky clacky. How do I make the windows key led illuminate?


Under normal keyboard conditions, the win key does not light up.

It only lights up when you're binding keys and reprograming things.

or do what I did, just jump the led from one of the nearby keys.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Pff, my Keycool 87 is almost 2 years old now. been looking for <84 boards that are as cheap as possible.... but can't decide on one really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the keycool 84's build quality good?
> 
> Pic of my 87
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1957398/
> 
> Other boards ive owned are:
> 6gv2
> 7g
> dk9008g2 ocn
> dk2108
> 
> But nowadays i want SMALLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first mech is a DK9008G2 PRO, with Clears. Wanted to try a smaller one and found the Keycool 84 which looked like it could fit the bill, more compact design than a regular TKL while still maintaining pretty much the same functions with a F-row as well as arrow keys and Home/Del/etc. keys. It was also available with PBT caps and more importantly could be had with Clear switches, which I came to love very quickly.
> 
> It's quite a sturdy little board, it has some weight to it and while it flex if I twist it it doesn't flex much more than my Ducky. It feels like the Ducky is better built though and when bottoming out the switch it has more of a "thunk" sound than the Keycool which give's a more tinny sound when bottoming out the switch. I will see if I can adding some weight to the it so see what it does.
> 
> I now use my Keycool as a main keyboard, adjusted pretty fast to the layout and it feels good have the mouse a lot closer. The 60%-ers and smaller looks cute, but for me they have too much shaved off, I think I wouldn't wanna use one that small for everyday purposes (but one does not know if one not tries).
> 
> The worst thing about this Keycool is the horrible font they use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm waiting on a blank PBT set to redeem that flaw and also force myself to improve my touch typing skills.
> 
> Take a look at KBT Race and Noppoo Choc Mini too, two more ~75-80% boards with similar layouts.
Click to expand...

Yea, was looking into it, thanks for the feedback on it! Was also looking at KBT and noppoo's,but the keycool was the cheapest haha


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> DON'T DO IT! ( coming from a guy who draws pictures of houses all day )
> Under normal keyboard conditions, the win key does not light up.
> 
> It only lights up when you're binding keys and reprograming things.
> 
> or do what I did, just jump the led from one of the nearby keys.


Yeah I read that a bit ago. I didn't know if there was a soft workaround or something. If that's the way its meant to be though I'm OK with it...for now at least


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Should I do an unboxing and what not of the razer keyboard when I get it?


Out of sheer curiosity, I would have to say yes. ^_^


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> DON'T DO IT!


Well I'm enrolled for mechanical engineering design in the fall. So I figure I might as well get my feet wet with something that I'll actually get some use out of. And hopefully of I can get it produced maybe some other people might get some use out if it too.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Well I'm enrolled for mechanical engineering design in the fall. So I figure I might as well get my feet wet with something that I'll actually get some use out of. And hopefully of I can get it produced maybe some other people might get some use out if it too.


well once you get into autocad, I can show you some awesome keyboard stuff.


----------



## Angrychair

Crappy picture but anyway the pokers LEDs are a lot brighter than the corsairs. I have the poker down a notch to match levels.

Anyway, how do I alt+F4 stuff? if I hold alt and fN + f4 nothing happens!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Anyway, how do I alt+F4 stuff? if I hold alt and fN + f4 nothing happens!


Fn+alt+4


----------



## Angrychair

i swear i tried that and it didn't work. It does work now  >.<

Yeah you should do an unboxing picstory. I attempted to but they posted in a backwards order lol. I officially love blue switches. they are so noisy <3 I could type on this thing all day. Right now it's just being a keyboard for my laptop which I keep chrome open on for googling/etc while doing other things on my main PC. I might have to swap it over and game on it some here in a bit just to see how it is. I do feel like the keycaps are kinda cheap, maybe even cheaper than the UV coated ones on the K70. I do like the font better though. Once I memorize the fn functions I might get a blank PBT set. I think that would be just great. Or some ABS double shots that will would illuminate the letters if they even exist. But I do like the font on the default keycaps used on the poker ii backlit version.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i swear i tried that and it didn't work. It does work now  >.<
> 
> Yeah you should do an unboxing picstory. I attempted to but they posted in a backwards order lol. I officially love blue switches. they are so noisy <3 I could type on this thing all day. Right now it's just being a keyboard for my laptop which I keep chrome open on for googling/etc while doing other things on my main PC. I might have to swap it over and game on it some here in a bit just to see how it is. I do feel like the keycaps are kinda cheap, maybe even cheaper than the UV coated ones on the K70. I do like the font better though. Once I memorize the fn functions I might get a blank PBT set. I think that would be just great. Or some ABS double shots that will would illuminate the letters if they even exist. But I do like the font on the default keycaps used on the poker ii backlit version.


I had the biggest manager in my office scheduled to sit with me and learn about my role today. My boss made me unplug my mech keyboard (blank white keycaps) and put the rubberdome back on my workstation. >< Blues FTW! Plugged it back in as soon as the big wig left!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Should I do an unboxing and what not of the razer keyboard when I get it?


Please do!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I had the biggest manager in my office scheduled to sit with me and learn about my role today. My boss made me unplug my mech keyboard (blank white keycaps) and put the rubberdome back on my workstation. >< Blues FTW! Plugged it back in as soon as the big wig left!


tell him its a proper tool, and that you're time and experience is worth having the proper tools for the job. And which using the proper tools increases productivity blah blah blah....

I got in a pow-wow with my boss when I first worked at my job because I was bringing in my own things. ( keyboard, mouse, chair, monitor, and other stuff )

They finally drew the line when they wouldn't let me build a computer to use at work ( i'd leave it there )

I have over $1500 of my own office equipment at work. I won't work for a place that does not allow me to bring in my own tools for the job. Everyone is jeallous of my desk, and due to my 'werid' keybaord and funky naga mouse, they won't touch my station at all.

If they told me tomorrow I HAD to use the crap dell keyboards and mice, my 2-weeks notice would be in before noon.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the keyboard is the only new addition


Weird, only thing I can think of is a short somewhere. But normally that would cause the machine to die with it.
Maybe the wires inside the main wire have torn and you got a faulty wire in there. Happens a lot with wired xbox controllers.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Yeah that would be great. I've been meaning to learn cad as well as electronics. Just so happens that keyboards seem like the perfect Avenue to learn both. Could you maybe recommend a free cad program to edit the file as well?
> 
> Edit: just to clarify this in my head but is there any difference between the cutouts for a lube station and a standard plate? I'd like to design or modify a design for an all plate that dies triple duty. As a lube station. A plate mount switch tester. As well as eventually a plate that I an design a pcb and case for.


Eagle should be what you want and need.


----------



## HPE1000

I will NEVER learn to reprogram this thing, it's like a foreign language to me reading the guide. Whatever though, added leds and it looks sexy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will NEVER learn to reprogram this thing, it's like a foreign language to me reading the guide. Whatever though, added leds and it looks sexy.


Would it be possible to completely reprogram a Poker II as a completely different device?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Would it be possible to completely reprogram a Poker II as a completely different device?


Me thinks no, you could always _maybe_ fully program the pn (programmable) layer and then get an MX Lock switch to put on the pn key.

I don't think you can reprogram the stock layer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Me thinks no, you could always _maybe_ fully program the pn (programmable) layer and then get an MX Lock switch to put on the pn key.
> 
> I don't think you can reprogram the stock layer, but I could be wrong.


Is there programs like a key remapper that will remap a specific keyboard within windows?
Meaning I could use a program to remap a Poker II, but leave my ducky alone?

the small form factor and layout of the Poker II and other 60% keyboards make it an enticing item to use for custom keymapping for gaming.
it seems like a very highly useful item to add to my battlestation if i could use it for custom kepmaps and then set my ducky off to the side for typing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Is there programs like a key remapper that will remap a specific keyboard within windows?
> Meaning I could use a program to remap a Poker II, but leave my ducky alone?
> 
> the small form factor and layout of the Poker II and other 60% keyboards make it an enticing item to use for custom keymapping for gaming.
> it seems like a very highly useful item to add to my battlestation if i could use it for custom kepmaps and then set my ducky off to the side for typing.


I'm really not sure, I don't use any of those programs but I don't think there would be one out there that selectively chooses which keyboard is works on.

Has anyone here ever used liquid metal filler before?


----------



## SeeThruHead

double post! oops


----------



## SeeThruHead

You can lock the programmable layer by pressing FN + RShift. So I guess you could just program all the keys to whatever you want, either a key or a macro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Eagle should be what you want and need.


Thanks I will look into it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> You can lock the programmable layer by pressing FN + RShift. So I guess you could just program all the keys to whatever you want, either a key or a macro.


I'll have to look into it, but it's a fun idea.
I've been trying to develop new optimized keymaps for playing MMORPGs more effectively to augment multi side button and MMORPG mice.


----------



## Jixr

Fran. You could always make an auto hockey script to do whatever you want. And as far as switching keyboards you should be able to write a script that turns the autohot key off with a button press.

But programming the entire poker is possible, but kinda limited to just keyboard inputs and text inputs.

There are a few ways to do what you want to do.

For example. Write a script that says "f12+g= whatever" and just make every poker key press double input f12 and the key.

Hpe if you're looking to fill in the holes on your case for the nova mod. Just use auto body filler or jb weld works amazing for body filler as well. Just note you'll need to sand and a little prep work before painting.

And I'm working on reprogramming my card as well.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'll have to look into it, but it's a fun idea.
> I've been trying to develop new optimized keymaps for playing MMORPGs more effectively to augment multi side button and MMORPG mice.


I used to play WoW fairly hardcore. (We got world first Blackwing Lair clear.) And even playing a character with a lot of spells like the warlock I found I didn't really need to move my fingers from the wasd area much. The farthest I ever clicked to the right was the 'F' key. There was a great action bar addon that I can't remember the name of but you could script it so that you could use any button to trigger and action bar page swap. I mapped 4 page swaps to my mouse. When combined with the alt control and shift keys that pretty much gave more than enough actions without ever having to move your hands. Problem with that is they put a bunch of restrictions on the LUA system and nerfed the modifiers. The bar addons that came out after that could only page swap using the standard alt shift and control. My best guess is that whatever MMOs people are playing these days don't allow quite that much customization.

Anyway. What I used via software in my WoW days is something I'd really like to recreate outside of the operating system. On a custom keyboard firmware. I'm thinking of making a left hand only ergodox.

It would have 9 programmable layers. Two layers activated by the thumb, and two by your pinky. 4 more activated by using a combination of the pinky modifiers + thumb modifiers. Plus the default layout. That would have a ridiculous amount of keys that could be actuated without ever moving your hand.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Fran. You could always make an auto hockey script to do whatever you want. And as far as switching keyboards you should be able to write a script that turns the autohot key off with a button press.
> 
> But programming the entire poker is possible, but kinda limited to just keyboard inputs and text inputs.
> 
> There are a few ways to do what you want to do.
> 
> For example. Write a script that says "f12+g= whatever" and just make every poker key press double input f12 and the key.
> 
> Hpe if you're looking to fill in the holes on your case for the nova mod. Just use auto body filler or jb weld works amazing for body filler as well. Just note you'll need to sand and a little prep work before painting.


I'm not looking to do something crazy, just a simple key remap of the board and then tune the keymap to the games I'm playing.


----------



## Angrychair

ugh don't remind me of BWL, them pally shoulders never dropped from chrommagus for like 18 weeks in a row..... /wrists and the first time I finally had the DKP for my T2 chest the server crashed and we weren't able to get our loot from nef.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Hpe if you're looking to fill in the holes on your case for the nova mod. Just use auto body filler or jb weld works amazing for body filler as well. Just note you'll need to sand and a little prep work before painting.


Dat quick edit









I was going to use jb weld when I was planning on just filling in the LED holes but I have more plans than just that. I also want to fill in the gap that the top case makes on the bottom. It shouldn't be difficult at all imo.

This is the stuff I was looking at
http://www.amazon.com/Permatex-25909-Liquid-Metal-Filler/dp/B000ALDYJI

No mixing and has a bit more material than the normal size jb weld container.

Cost isn't really an issue, I guess I could get the 10oz jb weld if that would work better.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I used to play WoW fairly hardcore. (We got world first Blackwing Lair clear.) And even playing a character with a lot of spells like the warlock I found I didn't really need to move my fingers from the wasd area much. The farthest I ever clicked to the right was the 'F' key. There was a great action bar addon that I can't remember the name of but you could script it so that you could use any button to trigger and action bar page swap. I mapped 4 page swaps to my mouse. When combined with the alt control and shift keys that pretty much gave more than enough actions without ever having to move your hands. Problem with that is they put a bunch of restrictions on the LUA system and nerfed the modifiers. The bar addons that came out after that could only page swap using the standard alt shift and control. My best guess is that whatever MMOs people are playing these days don't allow quite that much customization.
> 
> Anyway. What I used via software in my WoW days is something I'd really like to recreate outside of the operating system. On a custom keyboard firmware. I'm thinking of making a left hand only ergodox.
> 
> It would have 9 programmable layers. Two layers activated by the thumb, and two by your pinky. 4 more activated by using a combination of the pinky modifiers + thumb modifiers. Plus the default layout. That would have a ridiculous amount of keys that could be actuated without ever moving your hand.


Now days you really need 7-9 functional binds outside of movement. Everything else is cd/situational that can be bound to modifiers. I can heal with pretty much all the buttons on my mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> ugh don't remind me of BWL, them pally shoulders never dropped from chrommagus for like 18 weeks in a row..... /wrists and the first time I finally had the DKP for my T2 chest the server crashed and we weren't able to get our loot from nef.


DKP is bad and I'm glad nobody uses it anymore.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will NEVER learn to reprogram this thing, it's like a foreign language to me reading the guide. Whatever though, added leds and it looks sexy.


No idea why, but whenever I see someone post a photo of those I'm tempted to pick up a pair.... *shifty eyes*


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Fran. You could always make an auto hockey script to do whatever you want. And as far as switching keyboards you should be able to write a script that turns the autohot key off with a button press.
> 
> But programming the entire poker is possible, but kinda limited to just keyboard inputs and text inputs.
> 
> There are a few ways to do what you want to do.
> 
> For example. Write a script that says "f12+g= whatever" and just make every poker key press double input f12 and the key.
> 
> Hpe if you're looking to fill in the holes on your case for the nova mod. Just use auto body filler or jb weld works amazing for body filler as well. Just note you'll need to sand and a little prep work before painting.
> 
> And I'm working on reprogramming my card as well.


Curious but does F12 + g actually work consistently? I'm no AHK wizard but I feel like using any key (like f12) as a modifier would actually be rather complicated.

There is some code here (I think two methods) for how to do it without sacrificing the F12 key.

http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/83755-using-an-arbitrary-key-as-a-modifier-without-sacrificing-it/


----------



## Jixr

it was just an example, you can make anything+anything=anything if you wanted.

once programmed, i've never had ahk missing inputs, and I have about 15 different re-maps on my work keyboard.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well once you get into autocad, I can show you some awesome keyboard stuff.


Show me.


----------



## Jack Mac

I can't believe nobody mentioned this. Unicomp confirmed it isn't an April Fool's joke. Looks like I know what my next mech is:


----------



## DaveLT

It looks ghastly/goping though.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I really wish UNICOMP would change their case to a more slimmer / svelte look and I would buy one.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It looks ghastly/goping though.


Aesthetically, I'd much prefer an original SSK.


----------



## HPE1000

If it is true, and it fails, I will almost not feel sorry for unicomp. Everyone has been begging them for an SSK for the longest time and then they make that.


----------



## Jack Mac

Hm, I like it. I'm sure there will be plenty of customization options like black/blank keycaps, slimmer casing, etc.


----------



## Sniping

They're trying to improve from the original design. I'm not a fan of the 75% design if it looks THAT ugly, but usually the real thing looks a bit better than the mockup, so we'll see.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Looks very nice with the LEDs on or off.


Thanks chief!


----------



## Jack Mac

I wouldn't expect much in the looks department from a classic style keyboard like that, which is why we can mod it ourselves. TBH I want that SSK because of its functional form factor.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I can't believe nobody mentioned this. Unicomp confirmed it isn't an April Fool's joke. Looks like I know what my next mech is:


Then you must be prepared to hold out for several years to purchase your next mech.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I wouldn't expect much in the looks department from a classic style keyboard like that, which is why we can mod it ourselves. TBH I want that SSK because of its functional form factor.


IMO, the original SSK has a more functional form factor than....whatever that thing is


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> IMO, the original SSK has a more functional form factor than....whatever that thing is


True, but they're rare and expensive.


----------



## Jixr

I want a BS board, but i'm not going to go out of my way to buy one. Not sure how often I would actually use it.


----------



## jokrik

How my weekend gonna end up


68g here I come... with 100g on space bar


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> How my weekend gonna end up
> 
> 
> 68g here I come... with 100g on space bar


Woo









Is that a yihua 936?


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Now days you really need 7-9 functional binds outside of movement. Everything else is cd/situational that can be bound to modifiers. I can heal with pretty much all the buttons on my mouse.
> DKP is bad and I'm glad nobody uses it anymore.


god DKP -_- what a horrid thing to use. I hope whoever came up with DKP was pained to death by it.
Hated DKP and the RNG Goddess


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a yihua 936?


I wish that darn station never existed, the one from HBKing that is. It's a 35W station >.> My 936s which cost more than double are true 50/60W stations.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I wish that darn station never existed, the one from HBKing that is. It's a 35W station >.> My 936s which cost more than double are true 50/60W stations.


Well it was cheap, I have one and haven't had problems in the short period I have used it. Desoldered a whole QFR and resoldered without any problems whatsoever, desoldered an xbox 360 controller, put together my techkeys card, etc.

I thought it was 50 watts.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it was cheap, I have one and haven't had problems in the short period I have used it. Desoldered a whole QFR and resoldered without any problems whatsoever, desoldered an xbox 360 controller, put together my techkeys card, etc.
> 
> I thought it was 50 watts.


It is too slow to be 50W and also, the transformer seemed large but actually only puts out 35W. still does better than a 40W uncontrolled iron anyway


----------



## Jixr

meanwhile, with my radioshack iron...


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meanwhile, with my radioshack iron...


You want a Yihua? I'll send you one for free.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

copypasta reddit
Quote:


> I gotta ask ya'll, What got you into mechanical keyboards in the first place?
> What made you want to get a mechanical and then not only that but get more than one?
> Heres a bit of my story.
> When i look at my frugalness and interest in computers, Mechanical keyboards pretty much would be something I never saw myself getting, much less awaiting my 3rd one...
> I was happy with scissorswitch keyboards, and was more interested in getting quality parts and things for my PC, but... The comes Slick from Linus techtips. Talking about mechanical keyboards at CES 2013. So i start looking up keyboards, Ducky and filco show up alot, then I find WASD and DAS. I was a bit overwhelmed and write of mechs as soemting i didnt really need.
> but
> Then I desided to venture into the undiscovered locations of OCN and started talking with all the mechanical keyboards fans and started hearing and seeing all the coold stuff about the boards. One thing lead to another and after several PM chats with the cool folks of mechanical keyboard fandom... well I was like "well I;ll have some extra cash and I saw how spending good money on my gaming mice got me far better products and exactly what I wanted... lets try a mechanical." I picked out MX blues, and started looking for backlit keyboards with purple LEDs and then I saw it.
> Ducky Shine II with (Taiwanese)Chinese keycaps. Now the TW keycaps are kinda of speciall to me because my favorite MMORPG they spoke mandrin(Taiwanese) in the original release that I played while helping import the game to the US of A. After the US version closed down I went back to the TW version and hearing the characters speak chinese felt so nostalogic and comforting. So i saw the TW keycaps and i was like
> "thats the one, I need this"
> Turns out i ordeded the last TW keycap MX Blue duckyshine II on mechanicalkeyboards.com
> It all started with that. Now I'm awaiting my 3rd and never would have expected to get anymore than the first one I had.
> http://i.imgur.com/KqoXcEJ.png


3 2 1
go!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Aesthetically, I'd much prefer an original SSK.


Same here, if I have to I'll just pick up a used one. Sorry Unicomp.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> copypasta reddit
> 3 2 1
> go!


Was building my first desktop and I wanted a new keyboard to replace my logitech slim backlit keyboard(it wasn't bad at all honestly). Saw a blackwidow at bestbuy and the arrow keys were accessible through the packaging. Tried them, they clicked and I liked it. About a month or two later it was on sale on newegg and I also had a 15 dollar off newegg card that I got from my processor so I got it for about 50 shipped. I wouldnt say that was the keyboard that got me into mechanical keyboards though, it was nice and all but I wasn't a huge fan of it. And once I found out it wasn't compatible with aftermarket keycap sets I completely gave up on messing with it (this was back when I was a huge noob on keyboards, which was only about a year ago I guess)

Around august I got a quickfire rapid and shortly after purchased blank black keycaps for it from WASD and got a zoidberg keycap from keypop (at the time I thought spending ~5 dollars for the keycap was expensive ._.)

And then everything fell apart shortly after.

The end.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a yihua 936?


close! thats a quick 932
hahaha I think its just a rebranded stuff


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well once you get into autocad, I can show you some awesome keyboard stuff.


show me, i'm already into autocad and inventor


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> IMO, the original SSK has a more functional form factor than....whatever that thing is


An abortion. That's what that thing is. The SSK looks nice and works. That things looks like some drunk people got together and made it as a joke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> You want a Yihua? I'll send you one for free.


If he doesn't take you up on that, I will gladly. My crummy Weller needs replacing. Maybe it's time to go by Fry's and see if the Hakko is down to $70 again.


----------



## Jixr

yeah I guess, though my radioshack iron has gotten me through several board swaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> You want a Yihua? I'll send you one for free.


I guess, though once you learn to use a crap iron you can do just about anything with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> copypasta reddit
> 3 2 1
> go!


Tired of crap rubber domes, Knew of mechs for awhile, but waited until I had cash to buy 2 since I knew I was going to want one for work as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> show me, i'm already into autocad and inventor


mainly in autocad, just using the 'aliasedit' command to remap everything. I have an awesome layout that you might adapt. Basically, using the 'gaming' cluster around WASD. for example ( for me ) s is extend, ss is line, sss is pline. Just using stuff like that can really speed up production.


----------



## Insane569

Man using a radioshack Iron is a mission. But once you do it, anything is possible.


----------



## moonslug

Anyone know a good US vendor for Filco keyboards? I'd like to buy a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 in white with Blue switches. They used to be listed on Amazon but I don't see them anymore. TheKeyboardCo has them but I thiiink they're UK-only. Amazon would be ideal with their generous return policy, because I'd like to compare it with my current keyboard with Reds. I'm confident I would prefer the Blues, but having a trial period would assuage my thoughts on the buying process.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Anyone know a good US vendor for Filco keyboards? I'd like to buy a Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 in white with Blue switches. They used to be listed on Amazon but I don't see them anymore. TheKeyboardCo has them but I thiiink they're UK-only. Amazon would be ideal with their generous return policy, because I'd like to compare it with my current keyboard with Reds. I'm confident I would prefer the Blues, but having a trial period would assuage my thoughts on the buying process.


Amazon


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> close! thats a quick 932
> hahaha I think its just a rebranded stuff


No, Quick actually makes proper clones. Very good quality clones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Man using a radioshack Iron is a mission. But once you do it, anything is possible.


Important to use tools for the job. you wouldn't use a dome keyboard anymore would you, so why use a crummy uncontrolled iron?


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Amazon


Oh, forgot to mention in my post, they recently pulled the keyboard in White from Amazon. So that's not an option.







I emailed TheKeyboardCo to ask about that, since I hear they're the supplier for a lot of that stock.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention in my post, they recently pulled the keyboard in White from Amazon. So that's not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed TheKeyboardCo to ask about that, since I hear they're the supplier for a lot of that stock.


Just do it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Filco-Majestouch-NINJA-Black-Switch-Wired-Mechanical-Keyboard-Mac-Compatible-/281299456869?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item417ec11365


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Im bout to post the wierdest "Mod" you'll probably ever see with a mechanical keyboard...

Remember how I said i was having issues with my Model M spacebar? well I made a junkyard level "mod" to reverse the slope that was hurting my thumb.

made with plastic bottle material, a plastic spoon handle, masking tape and electric tape.


Spoiler: jury rigged model M spacebar








It's a shame I don't have tools or anything because it'd be nice to be able to mod things by myself.

Not sure if i should be proud or embarassed or a littlebit of both, but at least I can actually use the board without it hurting now.


----------



## XiDillon

Just laid out $200 on a WASD keyboard with reds and .4mm dampners. Now Im just awaiting my wifes nasty phone call when Im at work about it getting in.....

Still, Im exfrickencited


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Just do it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Filco-Majestouch-NINJA-Black-Switch-Wired-Mechanical-Keyboard-Mac-Compatible-/281299456869?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item417ec11365


I saw that one but it has Cherry MX Blacks!!!!!







(But thank you for looking)


----------



## aimbotexe

whats a good mechanical keyboard?

I want one I can make custom or that looks custom.

I've seen lots of people mod theirs and I was thinking of getting a new blackwidow and making it a custom.

thanks
-Aimbot


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> I saw that one but it has Cherry MX Blacks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But thank you for looking)


Are you good at soldering?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimbotexe*
> 
> whats a good mechanical keyboard?
> 
> I want one I can make custom or that looks custom.
> 
> I've seen lots of people mod theirs and I was thinking of getting a new blackwidow and making it a custom.
> 
> thanks
> -Aimbot


Cooler Master has quite a few basic layouts and are easy to customize. They don't have particularly fancy cases or anything like that though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimbotexe*
> 
> whats a good mechanical keyboard?
> 
> I want one I can make custom or that looks custom.
> 
> I've seen lots of people mod theirs and I was thinking of getting a new blackwidow and making it a custom.
> 
> thanks
> -Aimbot


Don't bother with a blackwidow. If you want to make it look custom and keep the price down. Get a cooler master quickfire rapid. They can be bought for under $60 new at times and even less used, and cooler master sells replacement tops for them for 5-10 dollars.

If you are talking about just custom keycaps, don't get the blackwidow either, the bottom row isn't standard and you are going to have trouble finding a replacement set of keycaps that will fit it.


----------



## aimbotexe

why not the black widow?

I saw a thread somewhere on here that had a collection of pictures of custom ones. Some had cool colored cases, and others had colored keys and things.


----------



## SeeThruHead

You can do more/better cystomization with a qfr and it costs a lot less. Here is a thread full of custom quickfires: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40937.0

Here is a post detailing all sorts of things you can do with the QFR: http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/23200_100#post_22011195


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimbotexe*
> 
> why not the black widow?
> 
> I saw a thread somewhere on here that had a collection of pictures of custom ones. Some had cool colored cases, and others had colored keys and things.


It is THE most stupid board for any customization and actually also the most overpriced board in history. Bad build quality, plasticky.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimbotexe*
> 
> why not the black widow?
> 
> I saw a thread somewhere on here that had a collection of pictures of custom ones. Some had cool colored cases, and others had colored keys and things.


The guy you are referring to is most likely phillyd, it was black and red correct? Those were tai hao doubleshot keycaps on it and they did work because they include 1x bottom row keys. I could be wrong but I still don't think it comes with enough 1x keys for the bottom row to fit in the first place, you would need two sets to do it, which is why his bottom row was both black and red, because they didn't have enough keys to make it all red, or all black.

You are not going to have a hard time trying to find keycap sets that will fit on the blackwidow.

If you find some keycap sets you would want to put on it, link it please and we can tell you if they will work.

Standard bottom row is 1.25, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25. The blackwidow has 1.5, 1, 1.5, 1.5, 1, 1, 1.5.

I also think the blackwidow might have a stupid spacebar length or at the very least weird spacebar mounting points.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Im bout to post the wierdest "Mod" you'll probably ever see with a mechanical keyboard...
> 
> Remember how I said i was having issues with my Model M spacebar? well I made a junkyard level "mod" to reverse the slope that was hurting my thumb.
> 
> made with plastic bottle material, a plastic spoon handle, masking tape and electric tape.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jury rigged model M spacebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame I don't have tools or anything because it'd be nice to be able to mod things by myself.
> 
> Not sure if i should be proud or embarassed or a littlebit of both, but at least I can actually use the board without it hurting now.


No, I think its a pretty good mod. If it makes life better for you, it doesn't matter what it looks like. Someone somewhere will see this and go, "Why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## newchemicals

Picked up a model m and a unicomp ultra classic.





(If you are wondering about the blue tape, I tape my monitor and stand to the desk in case of an earthquake so it doesn't "crabwalk" off the table, and yes, it did get a nice test recently)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I take it you live in California?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Picked up a model m and a unicomp ultra classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you are wondering about the blue tape, I tape my monitor and stand to the desk in case of an earthquake so it doesn't "crabwalk" off the table, and yes, it did get a nice test recently)


You live in Chile?


----------



## Jixr

Just got back from frys again. They had the razer orange switches. Against browns you could definitely tell the difference in bump points between the oranges and browns.

I guess its a good thing if you're into browns.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Picked up a model m and a unicomp ultra classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you are wondering about the blue tape, I tape my monitor and stand to the desk in case of an earthquake so it doesn't "crabwalk" off the table, and yes, it did get a nice test recently)


Grab some 3m mounting tape.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I take it you live in California?


Yep and we are overdue for something big.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just got back from frys again. They had the razer orange switches. Against browns you could definitely tell the difference in bump points between the oranges and browns.
> 
> I guess its a good thing if you're into browns.


I still have a week+ to wait


----------



## DF is BUSY

where would one get a 104 key set of side printed key caps?

the only site i found was vendio who is supposed to be run by a member of the geekhack forums. any alternatives short of searching along the classifieds of geekhack?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where would one get a 104 key set of side printed key caps?
> 
> the only site i found was vendio who is supposed to be run by a member of the geekhack forums. any alternatives short of searching along the classifieds of geekhack?


MaxKeyboard sells a set.

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-black-translucent-mechanical-keyboard-keycap-set.html

Thin ABS, backlight-compatible, universal, so it ought to fit whatever board you use it with, ANSI or ISO. There are probably other options out there if you have a standard board, but that's the only option I can think of off the top of my head. I have a set, and they're pretty nice.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where would one get a 104 key set of side printed key caps?
> 
> the only site i found was vendio who is supposed to be run by a member of the geekhack forums. any alternatives short of searching along the classifieds of geekhack?
> 
> 
> 
> MaxKeyboard sells a set.
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-black-translucent-mechanical-keyboard-keycap-set.html
> 
> Thin ABS, backlight-compatible, universal, so it ought to fit whatever board you use it with, ANSI or ISO. There are probably other options out there if you have a standard board, but that's the only option I can think of off the top of my head. I have a set, and they're pretty nice.
Click to expand...

haha yeah, i stumbled upon that too, they even have a listing on amazon as well.

i really want a white set, so im leaning towards vendio a bit, but semi-transparent (if i ever upgrade to a backlit kb) + side print looks good too.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Important to use tools for the job. you wouldn't use a dome keyboard anymore would you, so why use a crummy uncontrolled iron?


Because I want to waste money on keyboards


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> where would one get a 104 key set of side printed key caps?
> 
> the only site i found was vendio who is supposed to be run by a member of the geekhack forums. any alternatives short of searching along the classifieds of geekhack?


If you're after PBT, then you might as well just sit tight for the time being. Either wait for a GH member to design a keyset that you like and join in the group buy or wait for Vortex to start selling more of their keysets separately.

I've been on the hunt for side printed PBT for ages. Some pop from time to time, but they are usually ugly fonts or boring colours. Ducky have been releasing some boards with side printed PBT too, but I haven't seen these keysets for sale yet.


----------



## Insane569

The microcenter down my street has a Ducky DK2108 Black switch open box for 71.96$
Should I snag that thing?


----------



## Angrychair

i cant find the keycap site i was on yesterday. they sold a lot of PBT and ABS caps. they had a blue and grey set you can get in just the main keys, modifier keys etc.....i want them for my poker.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> The microcenter down my street has a Ducky DK2108 Black switch open box for 71.96$
> Should I snag that thing?


I would grab it if it's in good condition. Check for all keys, stabs, etc and snatch it if all is good


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I would grab it if it's in good condition. Check for all keys, stabs, etc and snatch it if all is good


Yea I think Ima do it. Going tomorrow morning.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just got back from frys again. They had the razer orange switches. Against browns you could definitely tell the difference in bump points between the oranges and browns.
> 
> I guess its a good thing if you're into browns.


And like unverified switches by unknown manufacturers.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i cant find the keycap site i was on yesterday. they sold a lot of PBT and ABS caps. they had a blue and grey set you can get in just the main keys, modifier keys etc.....i want them for my poker.


oroginative maybe?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i cant find the keycap site i was on yesterday. they sold a lot of PBT and ABS caps. they had a blue and grey set you can get in just the main keys, modifier keys etc.....i want them for my poker.


Check your history?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrychair

found that site

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

God damn i forgot how tiring buckling springs are aftter getting used to my ducky again.
At least i can actually use this keyboard without it hurting me now.

Wearing out my fingers...comfortably.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

So just to be clear I want DSA modifiers for the unique ergodox keys and then a set of regular DCS for all the other keys right?

Like something like this?

(this is the signature plastics site btw, maybe they did a merger or a rebrand or something)

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/dsa-pbt-blank-sets

and

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/standard-double-shot-abs-sets


----------



## Nhb93

Would browns or clears be the closest in feeling to an oooooold dome keyboard? Because the Code keyboard comes in clears.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> So just to be clear I want DSA modifiers for the unique ergodox keys and then a set of regular DCS for all the other keys right?
> 
> Like something like this?
> 
> (this is the signature plastics site btw, maybe they did a merger or a rebrand or something)
> 
> http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/dsa-pbt-blank-sets
> 
> and
> 
> http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/standard-double-shot-abs-sets


why not just pick up a granite set instead of mixing dcs with your dsa caps?


----------



## Wiz766

Quick snap of the K70 before work. I love this thing like no other. More than the gf I dont have.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Would browns or clears be the closest in feeling to an oooooold dome keyboard? Because the Code keyboard comes in clears.


I'd say clears, but they will be a little heavy. To me. O ringed ergo clears feel like domes.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Would browns or clears be the closest in feeling to an oooooold dome keyboard? Because the Code keyboard comes in clears.


If you are looking for a lot of resistance from an old dome keyboard that got dirty then clears would be your bet since the springs require more force, if you mean a worn down dome keyboard that has complete give because the rubber has lost its springiness then browns would be closer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> why not just pick up a granite set instead of mixing dcs with your dsa caps?


So for that one I would need to get the ergodoxian set and the common kit right? If so, that is a little steep, but there's a reason this thread has it's name


----------



## Torvi

So i was on carbud sales today and found me this beauty:



I paid for it 1quid and was happy i got myself cheapo mechanical keyboard untill...



RUBBER DOME MY ASS ;/


----------



## DaveLT

The review is up folks
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=56838.msg1286320#msg1286320


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So i was on carbud sales today and found me this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid for it 1quid and was happy i got myself cheapo mechanical keyboard untill...
> 
> 
> 
> RUBBER DOME MY ASS ;/


You couldn't tell it wasn't mechanical?


----------



## Torvi

the only mecha keyboard i had 18 years ago, how could i differ? and its 1quid so no big deal


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The review is up folks
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=56838.msg1286320#msg1286320


Is this shameless self-advertisement I see?







Looks quite nice. This isn't Singapore-exclusive, is it?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Is this shameless self-advertisement I see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite nice. This isn't Singapore-exclusive, is it?


I already have 3 forums to copy and paste into so I don't want to do the same to OCN and clutter OCN up









Nope it's not singapore-exclusive


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey all, remember when I was talking about remapping a 2nd keyboard?
What do you think of this? http://orbiter-forum.com/showthread.php?t=30829


----------



## Insane569

So I got this keytronic e03601QL keyboard. And I don't know anything about it. I got it from one of the tech teachers at my school. He didn't want it and I didn't mind taking it home. I can't find info on this board.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So I got this keytronic e03601QL keyboard. And I don't know anything about it. I got it from one of the tech teachers at my school. He didn't want it and I didn't mind taking it home. I can't find info on this board.


Pull off a keycap and find out, but it's probably a rubber dome.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So I got this keytronic e03601QL keyboard. And I don't know anything about it. I got it from one of the tech teachers at my school. He didn't want it and I didn't mind taking it home. I can't find info on this board.


Is it clicky? It looks like a rebranded model m. Take a keycap off and take a picture of what is under it if you can.

Edit: Found a picture of one with a keycap off, rubber dome.

Look at 2nd picture
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Key-Tronic-AT-XT-Keyboard-Model-No-E03601QL-C-TESTED-WORKS-ships-worldwide-/151236003130?pt=US_Vintage_Computing_Parts_Accessories&hash=item23365e453a


----------



## Insane569

Sorry for crap quality.


----------



## user18

Just flipped the spacebar on my QFR. Got some serious typing to do for school, let's see how much I like it.


----------



## azianai

got my filco numberpad back from modded from MX Browns to MX reds


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my filco numberpad back from modded from MX Browns to MX reds
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice









Don't tell me that is a proto purple brobot, I might cry


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me that is a proto purple brobot, I might cry


nah its board blue
i choose it instead of proto purple lol


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my filco numberpad back from modded from MX Browns to MX reds


Do you somehow use that numpad for Starcraft?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got my filco numberpad back from modded from MX Browns to MX reds


Street fighter 4


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Two things

1 How do we know when our massdrop has shipped they really haven't given me that much info on the whole thing.

2 So just to be clear I could use this DSA ergodox modifiers set and this base DSA set for the regular letters and whatnot?


----------



## DaveLT

Brought in a Trigger Z for testing ... it's with browns ... I like the keyboard but I just can't like browns at all


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Two things
> 
> 1 How do we know when our massdrop has shipped they really haven't given me that much info on the whole thing.
> 
> 2 So just to be clear I could use this DSA ergodox modifiers set and this base DSA set for the regular letters and whatnot?


You'll receive an email stating "MassDrop is sending you a package", and in that email will be a link to the tracking page on your MassDrop account. You will then be able to click a link on that page that will pull up the tracking information directly. It can take a bit after the drop is complete for things to be sent out though. (typically 1-2 weeks, worst case I had to deal with was the QWERkeys sampler kit which took a bit over a month, but they kept people up to date in the discussion on the drop's page)

At least if it's like the three drops I've taken part of, where that's how things went.


----------



## Sniping

Don't get your hopes up for fast shipping, there's usually a 3 month delay for the ErgoDox kits to ship with Massdrop. I sourced my parts individually, several from Europe with one item taking 8 weeks to ship and was still faster than the latest ErgoDox round at the time.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Brought in a Trigger Z for testing ... it's with browns ... I like the keyboard but I just can't like browns at all


Besides the removing of the little fire logo at the top left, what changed on that compared to the original trigger?

I like the trigger, it might not be my favorite styled keyboard but it is pretty nice. The wrist rest on it feels great. I guess it could weigh a little more, I expected a bit more heft with a full size board.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I made a video of my Buckling spring keyboard typing. This time with my keyboard in view as requested by Jixr? i think?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Street fighter 4


Fun game. There are starcraft keycaps on it though ^^ I'm just curious if someone has done what I thought about doing - which is sit the numpad to the left of the main board and use it for extra hotkeys.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I made a video of my Buckling spring keyboard typing. This time with my keyboard in view as requested by Jixr? i think?


Nice









There is something about the side view of model ms that I love.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Besides the removing of the little fire logo at the top left, what changed on that compared to the original trigger?
> 
> I like the trigger, it might not be my favorite styled keyboard but it is pretty nice. The wrist rest on it feels great. I guess it could weigh a little more, I expected a bit more heft with a full size board.


It's got the same innards as the CM MECH ( aside from the USB hub and sound card )
White LED, white backplate. Much more advanced macro system for the peeps who use macros and also according to the box it is rubber.
The loss of the usb hub is a sad one though but the trigger z isn't any more expensive. To me I think the Trigger Z is a lot cooler and worth it over the other keyboards, it's not really much more money over the Quickfire Ultimate (XT is made in china and the quality is appalling)
Also, over USB 64NKRO compared to 5KRO on the Trigger
eh really? I feel like it's on the heavy side to me :\ But where credit is due the keyboard feels better than most boards with browns.
Otherwise, I'm not sure if the trigger had it but the Trigger-Z has costar stabs and the long keys are quite wobbly compared to the MECH :\ And somehow the MECH's longer keys feel better


----------



## user18

The verdict is in. I do not like flipped spacebars.

The reason being, while I can touch-type, I do not touch-type properly, and often hit the spacebar with my right index finger, rather than thumb. This is much more difficult when the spacebar is flipped -- my index finger hits an edge, rather than a flat surface.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> The verdict is in. I do not like flipped spacebars.
> 
> The reason being, while I can touch-type, I do not touch-type properly, and often hit the spacebar with my right index finger, rather than thumb. This is much more difficult when the spacebar is flipped -- my index finger hits an edge, rather than a flat surface.






Same issue here.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue here.


You have very feminine looking hands









I just did a test to see if I ever press the spacebar with my index finger. I don't.

I can't ever see why you would, it's so much easier keeping your thumb over the spacebar.


----------



## Torvi

Which mini type keyboard you would recommend guys? im currently looking at corsair one but i would be glad of hearing more


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Which mini type keyboard you would recommend guys? im currently looking at corsair one but i would be glad of hearing more


HHKB Pro2!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Which mini type keyboard you would recommend guys? im currently looking at corsair one but i would be glad of hearing more


corsair mini keyboard?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Which mini type keyboard you would recommend guys? im currently looking at corsair one but i would be glad of hearing more


There's a lot of love out there for the HHKB and for the Poker 2. You just missed the massdrop for the poker, unfortunately. If you're interested in aftermarket caps, there's a lot more options out there for the poker, it's MX and has common key spacing. HHKB is much more limited in that regard, but it is topre, if that's your thing.

Leopold also makes a 660 board, which I believe is available in topre and MX, with dedicated arrow keys. Slightly bigger than the average 60%, but IMO more functional (I use the arrow keys a ton, for just about everything)

Personally, I have some interest in the filco minila air, just because it's a bluetooth mech. Would be a nice HTPC board, if that's what you're looking for.

Or are you looking for a TKL board -- I didn't even know Corsair made anything smaller than a TKL.

You have a ton of options for a TKL. I love my CM Quickfire Rapids, Ducky and Filco are also solid options. For topre, your options are quite limited. Realforce board, or wait for the CM novatouch is all I can think of.


----------



## Jixr

^ oh okay, that makes more sense if you're looking at TLK's.

Generaly most people here would recomend a filco or QFR for a first TLK board.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> corsair mini keyboard?


i meant this one
http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-k65-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i meant this one
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-k65-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard


Yeah, that's what's called a TKL or tenkeyless keyboard.

Lots of people get Cooler Master Quickfire Rapids or Filcos, like jixr said. Ducky is also a solid brand.

Corsair tends to not have quite as good reviews as other brands. Once upon a time some of their boards had build quality issues, but apparently that's mostly fixed now. Personally I can't get behind their aesthetics, but if it works for you, great.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You have very feminine looking hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a test to see if I ever press the spacebar with my index finger. I don't.
> 
> I can't ever see why you would, it's so much easier keeping your thumb over the spacebar.


Not my fault I got my fingers from my mom ...


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I just did a test to see if I ever press the spacebar with my index finger. I don't.
> 
> I can't ever see why you would, it's so much easier keeping your thumb over the spacebar.


I blame the fact that I taught myself how to type, mostly just by typing. I never really did any typing training or anything like that, and my mechanism of typing evolved based on my small hands as a small child. If I recall correctly, I had to move my hand anyway to hit the spacebar, and figured I might as well hit it with my finger as my thumb if I was moving anyway.

I do sometimes hit the spacebar with my left thumb, which sits there as an artefact from all the FPS I play. I do occasionally also use my right thumb, but it's somewhat random, unless I'm making a conscious effort to do so. Slows down my typing to have to think about it though.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I made a video of my Buckling spring keyboard typing. This time with my keyboard in view as requested by Jixr? i think?


It was me, but it was more of a suggestion than a request lol. I'll be sure to watch this when I get home though, I'd like to hear how your Uniconp sounds compared to my IBM UK 42H1292, because they are very similar in design. Here's mine for comparison:


----------



## Angrychair

I love my poker ii


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I love my poker ii


get to modding the little booger!

I've been thinking about buying a pokerX if I can find one. Lack of backplate worries me, but the stock PCB's are pretty thick.

My dream board would be a pokey with bluetooth. ( the filco air is not my tea, I need standard cap sizes )

I do want at least 1 more poker, but just paid taxes, bought myself a birthday trip and saving to fix my motorcycle keeps my play money pretty low.


----------



## Angrychair

Yeah I'm trying to decide on key caps from signature plastics. But I don't know if I want caps for the poker or blanks in grey black and red for my k70.....since they make 7s spacebars


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It was me, but it was more of a suggestion than a request lol. I'll be sure to watch this when I get home though, I'd like to hear how your Uniconp sounds compared to my IBM UK 42H1292, because they are very similar in design. Here's mine for comparison:


They sound really similar, but my camera sucks so there's probably a discrepancy.`


----------



## Jixr

just note SP keycaps are on the short side compared to some other 'brands' of key caps

the stock poker caps are amazing, so why not replace the crap caps on the k70 first


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just note SP keycaps are on the short side compared to some other 'brands' of key caps
> 
> the stock poker caps are amazing, so why not replace the crap caps on the k70 first


There's not much difference between the poker ii backlit keys and the k70's.

I was thinking of doing something like this from SP,


threw together a quick braided USB cable for my poker, going to order some paracord and extra cables though so I can make something nicer. This took all of 3 minutes.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Fun game. There are starcraft keycaps on it though ^^ I'm just curious if someone has done what I thought about doing - which is sit the numpad to the left of the main board and use it for extra hotkeys.


nah the filco keypad i don't think is programmable.

When I type with it, to register the numbers it enables numlock, presses the number then disables numlock.

Anyway if I was gonna use anything i'd just use the Orbsweaver and customize it. Hmmm maybe i should start doing that. Though technically not allowed in tournaments, but im not good enough anyway haha.

And the mousepad is the razer goliathus Streetfighter edition that i bought with my orbsweaver when they had 50% off.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> There's not much difference between the poker ii backlit keys and the k70's.


Ah, yeah, non backlit poker caps are the best caps I've ever seen. I love em even with the 'enjoy your feeling' logo that most people hate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> nah the filco keypad i don't think is programmable.


not by itself, but autohotkey can work wonders with it. one of my favorite things to remap on num pads is make the '+' key a backspace, and just slap it with my mouse had thumb when needed. ( you can reprogram the num lock as well )


----------



## Angrychair

i can't figure out the color codes on these 7x spacebares http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/spacebar-inventory to know which one is either black or red to match the pbt blank cap sets!!!!!


----------



## Torvi

what do you guys think about poker 2 with green backlight+Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad ? would it be nice combo or should i look for some better wrist pad (has few reviews that dosent last more than 3-4 months)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> what do you guys think about poker 2 with green backlight+Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad ? would it be nice combo or should i look for some better wrist pad (has few reviews that dosent last more than 3-4 months)


just find a nice leather one ( not textile leather ) if you want one to last. All the foam and gel ones will break down after awhile. They may be expensive and a bit stiff at first, but it will last you as long as your mech does.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I got a grifiti pad in the mail today. Perfect height for my qfr and very comfortable. Also incredibly cheap. I will likely upgrade to one of noko beautiful rests but this grifiti is good enough for now.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I got a grifiti pad in the mail today. Perfect height for my qfr and very comfortable. Also incredibly cheap. I will likely upgrade to one of noko beautiful rests but this grifiti is good enough for now.


+1 for these, I have three of them and they come in various lengths to fit your keyboard


----------



## HPE1000

I'm not a huge fan, I think they are slightly too tall but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Torvi

for both pad+poker i would pay 102gbp on amazon, i honestly think it's bit overpriced


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> get to modding the little booger!
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a pokerX if I can find one. Lack of backplate worries me, but the stock PCB's are pretty thick.
> 
> My dream board would be a pokey with bluetooth. ( the filco air is not my tea, I need standard cap sizes )
> 
> I do want at least 1 more poker, but just paid taxes, bought myself a birthday trip and saving to fix my motorcycle keeps my play money pretty low.


I have a mate with a KBT Race (also no backplate) that had a row of LEDs breaking their solder joint all the time because of the flex.


----------



## Angrychair

It will be hard to find a poker ii backlit in stock depending on what switches you want.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> for both pad+poker i would pay 102gbp on amazon, i honestly think it's bit overpriced


Buy used, there's a lot of people that live in Europe that sell keyboards over at deskthority

The buying/selling community is small for keyboards on OCN so you'll probably end up buying elsewhere if you get a used keyboard. I think that used keyboards have the best value-some are barely used at all and are sold for quite cheap considering how little you lose compared to a new keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have a mate with a KBT Race (also no backplate) that had a row of LEDs breaking their solder joint all the time because of the flex.


the poker X only has leds on some of the modifiers, so thats okay.

( i want it for an ipad keyboard without having to use a stupid usb hub to make it work )


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the poker X only has leds on some of the modifiers, so thats okay.
> 
> ( i want it for an ipad keyboard without having to use a stupid usb hub to make it work )


yeah I'm in the market for a mini to micro usb cable to use with my Nexus 7


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yeah I'm in the market for a mini to micro usb cable to use with my Nexus 7


You could probably make one, or get someone who makes cables to make one. That has the advantage of getting a nice sleeve job for it as well.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its cake to pop open a cable you already have and sleeving it and making it a short length


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i can't figure out the color codes on these 7x spacebares http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/spacebar-inventory to know which one is either black or red to match the pbt blank cap sets!!!!!


they're in sp's color codes. abs color chits and pbt color chits.


----------



## zigziglar

It's kind of a bit sad that signature plastics have the ability to make practically anything, yet their store is so limited. I'd love to see more DCS profile based keysets; rather than just black on white or vice versa.









I just emailed them about the cost of one off requests of this nature. I know they'll practically do anything if a group buy is organised ...


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> It's kind of a bit sad that signature plastics have the ability to make practically anything, yet their store is so limited. I'd love to see more DCS profile based keysets; rather than just black on white or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed them about the cost of one off requests of this nature. I know they'll practically do anything if a group buy is organised ...


Quote:


> Unfortunately the only stock sets we currently have are black and white - any custom colors are specific to customer orders. The pricing for one complete set of keycaps is rather expensive as well - around $750... sorry!
> 
> Melissa Petersen
> 
> Signature Plastics LLC


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*


Ya I got a similar response. Makes sense, although they are looking at adding a new range in the coming months. If they are willing to take on board customer interest in their design choices, I will start a poll and forward the results to them.


----------



## zigziglar

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480105/signature-plastics-pbt-keyset-colour-combination-poll


----------



## Angrychair

I do think I'd like DSA's on my poker ii, but I've never typed on them...

As far as a full set for my k70 I have to hobcob something together due to the nonstander bottom modifier row, but sp does make 7x spacebars!


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody know offhand or where to find info on Signature Plastics spacebar stabilizer spacing? 40mm, 42.5mm, 50mm? etc.

In particular, I'm wondering about the DCS 6.2x.


----------



## Angrychair

no sorry i'm still pretty new to this, Mikeaj.

Corsair announced today blue and brown switched versions of the K70 black/red backlit keyboard I currently game on. It's a solid board with an aluminum top, that looks nice, had good weight to it. Single drawback is nonstandard key sizes for bottom row, making cap swaps a bit more expensive, ctrl win alt and fn keys are all 1x along with a 7x spacebar

edit: it appears they blue and brown versions have a silver top...? They already had a silver topped blue switch keyboard with blue leds.... IDK bad information is bad.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody know offhand or where to find info on Signature Plastics spacebar stabilizer spacing? 40mm, 42.5mm, 50mm? etc.
> 
> In particular, I'm wondering about the DCS 6.2x.


its basically universal 6.25 spacebar.
won't fit Leopold 700R


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anybody have a tutorial or youtube video on how to use the frosty flake or other avr controllers?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Anybody have a tutorial or youtube video on how to use the frosty flake or other avr controllers?


Install the controller into your keyboard, plug the usb back in then run a strong magnet over the reed switch to put it into boot mode, install the Atmega32u4 controller driver and use something like Atmel Flip to load a Hex file onto it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to @Jixr for winning the March '14 KOTM!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My entry.
> 
> My work keyboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Quick Fire XT ( a pre-production model )
> 
> - replaced stock red switches with lubed mx blacks
> - Custom Painted and Polished case
> - Front printed PBT keycaps
> - Replaced stock red led's with white led's
> - Custom 'Jixr' spacebar
> - added 1lb of weight for stability
> 
> I've made just about every mod there is to make on this keyboard.


Also the thread is up for the April '14 KOTM.


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats jixr!


----------



## zflamewing

Man that's such a clean build. Congrats Jixr!


----------



## Jixr

horray!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Paradigm84

I should really write down the list of stuff to do at the start and end of each KOTM, I keep forgetting stuff.


----------



## jokrik

Congratz Jixr!
Well done on the paint job


----------



## Jixr

I think later this month I'm going to begin to work on another one.

I think a green one is in order.


----------



## user18

Grats Jixr,


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Grats Jixr,


you need to give us some more details on that thing your dad made. sounds interesting.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should really write down the list of stuff to do at the start and end of each KOTM, I keep forgetting stuff.


Best peripherals editor ever!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I should really write down the list of stuff to do at the start and end of each KOTM, I keep forgetting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best peripherals editor ever!
Click to expand...

There's a lot of stuff to do!









First of the month:

Create the new KOTM thread
Put up the details of each entry with the model of keyboard, list of mods, picture
Add the poll
Close entries for last month's KOTM
9th of the month:

Announce the winner of last month's KOTM
Get the details from the winner for the prize
Send the details off so the keycap can be sent
Add the user to the list of previous winners with a link to their profile and the board they won with.
Change the colour of the user's name in the Mechanical Keyboard Club membership sheet to blue
Add the winning board picture to the top of the Mechanical Keyboard Club OP


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you need to give us some more details on that thing your dad made. sounds interesting.


I'll probably enter it again next month now that I have some more information. Apparently he wrote the firmware for it from scratch.


----------



## Jixr

Thats pretty sweet. I'll probably give it the nod when the poll opens.


----------



## Kimir

I'm gonna join the club very soon, ordered the max keyboard sampler kit a week ago and received it today. I was aiming for red switches, glad I ordered this little test kit, because I prefer the black one.
A little hard to find a, not massive, AZERTY mech keyboard. Loved the reactive lighting mode on the Ducky Shine 3, so I go myself one with white leds and black switches.


----------



## zigziglar

So what does one do when one is pretty happy with one's peripherals? Stop blaming them for sucking at games and actually try to get better? haha


----------



## JayKthnx

Congrats jixr!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> So what does one do when one is pretty happy with one's peripherals? Stop blaming them for sucking at games and actually try to get better? haha


Buy more keyboards. Because more keyboards is always the way to go.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Buy more keyboards. Because more keyboards is always the way to go.


Good idea







I'll have to start getting a bit more custom and get some tuned switches hmm 45g lubed Korean springs could be interesting. About 5-10g less force at activation than MX Reds. Then somewhere to put them.. maybe a KMAC... hmmm


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to start getting a bit more custom and get some tuned switches hmm 45g lubed Korean springs could be interesting. About 5-10g less force at activation than MX Reds. Then somewhere to put them.. maybe a KMAC... hmmm


Of course, if you ever come across anything you don't like, feel free to send it my way


----------



## DF is BUSY

are all the left-most and right-most spacebar switch holes on a PBT spacebar 100.10mm apart?

i wanna order a pbt keyset from vendio/qtan but my spacebar's left and right holes are 105mm apart. while his are i believe 100.10mm (from a picture i saw on his site)

does this mean his pbt spacebar wont fit on my board?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With the KOTM, I'll probably put mine in after a few more tweaks - just need to get the nerves of steel (and a soldering iron), not to mention of course put the order in for the switches I'll bump my G710+ up to...


----------



## newchemicals

Congrats on the KOTM win Jixr!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

awww yess


----------



## DaveLT

Sees razer.
*yawn*
/thread


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sees razer.
> *yawn*
> /thread


trying the new switches, gimme a break damnit.


----------



## zflamewing

I'm starting to get jazzed about all the items that will soon be on their way. Penumbra key cap set for my CM XT along with the alt alphas and Erogdox add on, Mass Drop's Ergodox kit with blue switches and a full hand case, and a bunch of 65gm springs that I'm tempted to try on the dox.


----------



## JayKthnx

mk.com is an official code keyboards dealer now. #hype
code cherry green full size
code cherry green tkl


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> mk.com is an official code keyboards dealer now. #hype
> code cherry green full size
> code cherry green tkl


Unfortunately, they're more expensive than direct ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Unfortunately, they're more expensive than direct ones.


What I don't get though is why the 104key is $10 more than direct, when the TKL is only $5 more than direct.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've decided I want a Pure Pro. MX Blues. Purple backlight.
A man can dream.


----------



## DaveLT

Switching from geekhack to ocn blinds my eyes but oh well.

My opinions on browns still hasn't changed ... my fingers are shouting at me for trying to live with browns :\


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Switching from geekhack to ocn blinds my eyes but oh well.
> 
> My opinions on browns still hasn't changed ... my fingers are shouting at me for trying to live with browns :\


OCN>GH

imo...


----------



## Jack Mac

Any info on a Novatouch ETA? Since there's no solid info on the Unicomp mini, I'd like to try a new switch out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OCN>GH
> 
> imo...


In what respect?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

OCN is very painful to read late at night. Blank Your Monitor for Firefox helps a ton.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> OCN is very painful to read late at night. Blank Your Monitor for Firefox helps a ton.


Why would you sit in the dark?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In what respect?


none, just complete and utterbias, since I spend my time on OCN and have never registered for geekhack. not a legitimate opinion, just being a rebel. rawr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why would you sit in the dark?


i cant use my PC with my lights on, it bothers me so bad.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Unfortunately, they're more expensive than direct ones.


they gotta get their cut though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OCN>GH
> 
> imo...


apples and oranges.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> OCN is very painful to read late at night. Blank Your Monitor for Firefox helps a ton.


https://justgetflux.com/

I recommend it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> https://justgetflux.com/
> 
> I recommend it.


Yup. I've been using it for quite a while, but it can only help so much for bright white. Maybe it would help if I turned down my monitor's brightness.









Keyboard related stuff: I have to type a paper and a the only reason I haven't bashed my head into a wall is because my clickies are there for me.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yup. I've been using it for quite a while, but it can only help so much for bright white. Maybe it would help if I turned down my monitor's brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard related stuff: I have to type a paper and a the only reason I haven't bashed my head into a wall is because my clickies are there for me.


Yea I have my monitors at 50%

I really want a blue switch keyboard. Might pick one up instead of going to prom. 300$ for 1 night? What am I crazy?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea I have my monitors at 50%
> 
> I really want a blue switch keyboard. Might pick one up instead of going to prom. 300$ for 1 night? What am I crazy?


You're half way to a completed KMAC!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea I have my monitors at 50%
> 
> I really want a blue switch keyboard. Might pick one up instead of going to prom. 300$ for 1 night? What am I crazy?


$300 for prom? That's a lot more than mine was.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> You're half way to a completed KMAC!


O man I've had my eyes on a Kmac for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> $300 for prom? That's a lot more than mine was.


Yea the school is doing some fancy stuff. Taking kids to Navy Pier (chicago suburbs kid here) getting a boat or something. Not to mention tickets and senior this and senior that. I would rather have a motel and some friends. And then buy a new mechboard.


----------



## Jixr

fun fact: you're going to blow a lot more than $300 on things in one day in the future.


----------



## Insane569

Yea but I want that thing to last more than 1 night. Like a keyboard. Or a Custom loop. Not a night of people bothering me and bad music.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea but I want that thing to last more than 1 night. Like a keyboard. Or a Custom loop. Not a night of people bothering me and bad music.


I felt the exact same way about my prom. I didn't go either, but part of me now does regret it, partially for other personal reasons, but I will agree with you, the keyboard will last you longer.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea but I want that thing to last more than 1 night. Like a keyboard. Or a Custom loop. Not a night of people bothering me and bad music.


Oh good. I'm not the only one who could not care less. $300?! Pssh, I'll just grab Greens AND Clears for that kind of money! (Eh, probably a 770 or something first, but my point still stands!)


----------



## pez

You guys aren't alone. The GF and I skipped out on it and we did a big date night. Though every now and then she mentions that she regrets not going :S. So; protip. If you have a GF that you plan on going places with (as in wife-ing her), take her to prom. If not; I'll give it a big MEH.


----------



## SeeThruHead

N. ever marries the girl they went to prom with do they :S. I spent 1300 on a trip to Jamaica earlier this year with my gf. And man do I wish I had spent that money on something that would give me enjoyment for more than 4 days. Imo screw prom.


----------



## Nhb93

OCN, where the conversation changes from the thread topic to prom in a matter of 1 post.


----------



## zigziglar

I didn't go to my prom. Best decision ever. I can't think of anything worse ... and it's not like I'm a reclusive, anti-social loser. I'm married with kids and what not ... I've just always been emotionally stable enough to self-validate without the need for the social spotlight. Let's face it, prom is all about dressing up to impress and doing your best to increase your popularity. No thanks. My dog loves me for who I am; what do I care what everyone else's superficial, materialistic opinions are haha


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yup. I've been using it for quite a while, but it can only help so much for bright white. Maybe it would help if I turned down my monitor's brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard related stuff: I have to type a paper and a the only reason I haven't bashed my head into a wall is because my clickies are there for me.


Or you can just use the invert lightness jscript command ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Any info on a Novatouch ETA? Since there's no solid info on the Unicomp mini, I'd like to try a new switch out.


I really don't have a clue. See if anyone has a topre, those are pretty close to how a novatouch feels like. just not the type heaven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I didn't go to my prom. Best decision ever. I can't think of anything worse ... and it's not like I'm a reclusive, anti-social loser. I'm married with kids and what not ... I've just always been emotionally stable enough to self-validate without the need for the social spotlight. Let's face it, prom is all about dressing up to impress and doing your best to increase your popularity. No thanks. My dog loves me for who I am; what do I care what everyone else's superficial, materialistic opinions are haha


Probably that ... Prom nights are for materialistic peeps chasing popularity to no end >.> Being an true blue engineer I couldn't be bothered even a tiny bit


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Switching from geekhack to ocn blinds my eyes but oh well.
> 
> My opinions on browns still hasn't changed ... my fingers are shouting at me for trying to live with browns :\


Switch to the Austere or Thoriated theme if you're currently on Nostalgia or Oranje. They're far easier on the eyes. Or were you saying that OCN is blinding?

Yeah, browns are pretty crappy. Some like them, but they're one of my least favorite switches. Still better than ML switches though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OCN>GH
> 
> imo...


OCN>GH for computer stuff.

GH>OCN for keyboard stuff.

I also tend to view GH as more generous, but both sites are equally accepting of bull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Any info on a Novatouch ETA? Since there's no solid info on the Unicomp mini, I'd like to try a new switch out.


There's still stuff being finalized, so the ETA is still somewhat in flux, but it will be out this year. I don't know how much I'm allowed to say, which is why I'm staying vague, but things are moving along. Don't expect it to be Quickfire Rapid cheap though. I'm looking forward to trying it out, but it might be too pricey for me.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Switch to the Austere or Thoriated theme if you're currently on Nostalgia or Oranje. They're far easier on the eyes. Or were you saying that OCN is blinding?
> 
> Yeah, browns are pretty crappy. Some like them, but they're one of my least favorite switches. Still better than ML switches though.
> OCN>GH for computer stuff.
> 
> GH
> 
> I also tend to view GH as more generous, but both sites are equally accepting of bull.
> There's still stuff being finalized, so the ETA is still somewhat in flux, but it will be out this year. I don't know how much I'm allowed to say, which is why I'm staying vague, but things are moving along. Don't expect it to be Quickfire Rapid cheap though. I'm looking forward to trying it out, but it might be too pricey for me.


OCN.









For some reason I prefer ML over browns ...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I went to my years prom thing, me and my mates didn't go with girls or anything, just used it as an excuse to dress smart and get completely bladdered at an after party


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> https://justgetflux.com/
> 
> I recommend it.


flux made me sneeze and gave my eyes weird problems.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> For some reason I prefer ML over browns ...


I can't stand either. I just tried MLs and man do they suck.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> You're half way to a completed KMAC!
> 
> 
> 
> O man I've had my eyes on a Kmac for a long time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> $300 for prom? That's a lot more than mine was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea the school is doing some fancy stuff. Taking kids to Navy Pier (chicago suburbs kid here) getting a boat or something. Not to mention tickets and senior this and senior that. I would rather have a motel and some friends. And then buy a new mechboard.
Click to expand...

The whole prom thing...just go. Yeah it might not be great, but if you don't you'll always be thinking what if and build it up to be something it's not.

It's funny, talking about expensive proms--I went to two proms in high school. When I was in Grade 11 I was dating a girl in Grade 12 from another school, so I went to her prom. Rented a tux, we had fries from a fry truck down by the water for our dinner, crammed into a couple of cars instead of getting a limo, and the after party was just a small gathering of awesome people at my gf's house where we had a bonfire, drank, and camped out in tents. It was an awesome night on the cheap.

Then when I was a senior I was dating a girl a year younger than me, and took her to my school's prom. Bought a nice suit, rented a stretch limo with a ton of people, went to a nice dinner, went to a horrible after party and paid for a motel room with the gf that was a pain to set up and get to. I spent *way* more money, and had way less fun. The BS part was that I was a captain on our Reach for the Top team (school trivia--yeah I'm that cool







) and we had made it to provincials--which were televised and stuff--but it was the same weekend as our prom, so the teachers wouldn't let us do it.

Oh yeah...keyboards! It's funny, everyone who's tried my Filco loves it and wants one. I think the pleb masses would get a mech if they realized how nice they are to use! The girl I'm seeing was typing on it last night and said she's jealous of my set up.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The whole prom thing...just go. Yeah it might not be great, but if you don't you'll always be thinking what if and build it up to be something it's not.
> 
> It's funny, talking about expensive proms--I went to two proms in high school. When I was in Grade 11 I was dating a girl in Grade 12 from another school, so I went to her prom. Rented a tux, we had fries from a fry truck down by the water for our dinner, crammed into a couple of cars instead of getting a limo, and the after party was just a small gathering of awesome people at my gf's house where we had a bonfire, drank, and camped out in tents. It was an awesome night on the cheap.
> 
> Then when I was a senior I was dating a girl a year younger than me, and took her to my school's prom. Bought a nice suit, rented a stretch limo with a ton of people, went to a nice dinner, went to a horrible after party and paid for a motel room with the gf that was a pain to set up and get to. I spent way more money, and had way less fun. The BS part was that I was a captain on our Reach for the Top team (school trivia--yeah I'm that cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and we had made it to provincials--which were televised and stuff--but it was the same weekend as our prom, so the teachers wouldn't let us do it.
> 
> Oh yeah...keyboards! It's funny, everyone who's tried my Filco loves it and wants one. I think the pleb masses would get a mech if they realized how nice they are to use! The girl I'm seeing was typing on it last night and said she's jealous of my set up.


I went to prom largely because the girl I was dating wanted to go. It was at a golf/country club, ticket was around $50 or 60, and I drove myself. Either shortly before or very soon afterwards, I bought my first mech









Brofist for reach team captains







I made it to provincials my senior year too. We somehow went even though that was the year with the strike.

Speaking of keyboards, what do people think about lubing switches -- is it worthwhile, and if so, what kind of lube do you recommend?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Yup. I've been using it for quite a while, but it can only help so much for bright white. Maybe it would help if I turned down my monitor's brightness.


I find that turning down contrast helps more for me, you need to find the perfect balance between contrast, brightness, and flux

Also to keep on topic: keyboards, cherry mx, GH, tactile bump, prom


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The whole prom thing...just go. Yeah it might not be great, but if you don't you'll always be thinking what if and build it up to be something it's not.
> 
> It's funny, talking about expensive proms--I went to two proms in high school. When I was in Grade 11 I was dating a girl in Grade 12 from another school, so I went to her prom. Rented a tux, we had fries from a fry truck down by the water for our dinner, crammed into a couple of cars instead of getting a limo, and the after party was just a small gathering of awesome people at my gf's house where we had a bonfire, drank, and camped out in tents. It was an awesome night on the cheap.
> 
> Then when I was a senior I was dating a girl a year younger than me, and took her to my school's prom. Bought a nice suit, rented a stretch limo with a ton of people, went to a nice dinner, went to a horrible after party and paid for a motel room with the gf that was a pain to set up and get to. I spent way more money, and had way less fun. The BS part was that I was a captain on our Reach for the Top team (school trivia--yeah I'm that cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and we had made it to provincials--which were televised and stuff--but it was the same weekend as our prom, so the teachers wouldn't let us do it.
> 
> Oh yeah...keyboards! It's funny, everyone who's tried my Filco loves it and wants one. I think the pleb masses would get a mech if they realized how nice they are to use! The girl I'm seeing was typing on it last night and said she's jealous of my set up.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to prom largely because the girl I was dating wanted to go. It was at a golf/country club, ticket was around $50 or 60, and I drove myself. Either shortly before or very soon afterwards, I bought my first mech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brofist for reach team captains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to provincials my senior year too. We somehow went even though that was the year with the strike.
> 
> Speaking of keyboards, what do people think about lubing switches -- is it worthwhile, and if so, what kind of lube do you recommend?
Click to expand...

Nice! How'd you do at provincials? Yeah, I was really pretty random in high school--captain of a trivia team and a rugby team, haha. Reach was so much fun though!

I'm the guy in the center here:



















Okay, I'm done with the off topicness, sorry!

On topic: I've always been curious about lubed switches versus regular. I know some people lubed reds on here and found that it made them almost too light. Has anyone lubed blues on here? Thoughts?


----------



## JayKthnx

I can lube the blues I have for my ergodox and let you know what I think if you'd like.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I can lube the blues I have for my ergodox and let you know what I think if you'd like.


nonononono you might mess up the click.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I can lube the blues I have for my ergodox and let you know what I think if you'd like.


Do it!

...as long as it doesn't ruin anything!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Is there a way to visually tell if a switch is plate mounted or PCB mounted or do you just have to know for each individual keyboard?

Also anyone know of the best tools for switch removal? I know that WFD has those awesome metal things, but I have no idea where to get anything like that.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Is there a way to visually tell if a switch is plate mounted or PCB mounted or do you just have to know for each individual keyboard?
> 
> Also anyone know of the best tools for switch removal? I know that WFD has those awesome metal things, but I have no idea where to get anything like that.


If there's a plate, it's most likely plated mounted. The easy way to spot is to look out for the switch tabs being on the plate but I have never heard of a keyboard that has a plate but is pcb mounted







(PCB mounted = No plate)

? there is no other way but to use a soldering station (irons might damage the board) and a desoldering pump (preferably the long and thick ones with a big spring on one end)


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ? there is no other way but to use a soldering station (irons might damage the board) and a desoldering pump (preferably the long and thick ones with a big spring on one end)


I should have been more clear I meant switch exchanging, where you remove the top part of it and take out the spring and stem.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> N. ever marries the girl they went to prom with do they :S. I spent 1300 on a trip to Jamaica earlier this year with my gf. And man do I wish I had spent that money on something that would give me enjoyment for more than 4 days. Imo screw prom.


Most people don't, but I wouldn't have met my future wife if it wasn't for a middle school 'prom'







.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I should have been more clear I meant switch exchanging, where you remove the top part of it and take out the spring and stem.


I just bent a paperclip in half and use it to open up the tabs on either side. I actually have two paperclips, one for each side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Most people don't, but I wouldn't have met my future wife if it wasn't for a middle school 'prom'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do believe my parents went to their high school prom together as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Why must everything i order come on the weekends?

jeez. waiting for hsipping is such a dire pain in the butt.

new blackwidow TE S 2014...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why must everything i order come on the weekends?
> 
> jeez. waiting for shipping is such a dire pain in the butt.
> 
> new blackwidow TE S 2014...


Thats the worst, if I want something, and lets say its a friday and won't get shipped out until monday, I just won't order it.
( except for amazon prime, they have sunday deliveries in my area )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats the worst, if I want something, and lets say its a friday and won't get shipped out until monday, I just won't order it.
> ( except for amazon prime, they have sunday deliveries in my area )


Well I preordered it so i could get it soon...

but this is just...damnit...


----------



## Jixr

thats weird that its taking so long, I've arleady seen oranges and greens on my local stores shelves


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Has anyone here bought the New Das Ultimate 4 keyboard? I'm thinking of replacing my keyboard with it, but havn't seen solid reviews.


----------



## newchemicals

I saw a video on the das 4 where someone was really crowing about it. It looks good, but I am probably out of the Mech keyboard market for awhile.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I saw a video on the das 4 where someone was really crowing about it. It looks good, but I am probably out of the Mech keyboard market for awhile.


I want it just because of the volume knob. But not sure if the volume know is worth 170 bucks. If it's as solid as the previous generation, I'll probably wait a few months. If it's somehow better, I'll get it now.


----------



## SeeThruHead

But it's so ugly!


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I want it just because of the volume knob. But not sure if the volume know is worth 170 bucks. If it's as solid as the previous generation, I'll probably wait a few months. If it's somehow better, I'll get it now.


I wouldn't buy a $170 new board just for a volume knob. FN + END/PGDN is good enough keyboard volume adjustment for me.


----------



## Jixr

Or just autohot key some of the f buttons.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

You might as well make your own volume wheel, some guy did on r/mechanicalkeyboards I have heard mixed reviews on the quality for DAS but I would say get a board like a ducky, filco, lepold, (maybe something else) with very good quality for like 120ish and then make your own volume wheel like this guy did.



http://imgur.com/a


It's a whole album of how he/she made it, I can't seem to post a picture from it, because I can't copy the image URL or download the images but just click through it and you can see the finished product.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There's an option in the corner to view the full resolution. So here ya go:



A little less elegant than I would like. I'd probably limit myself to the space above the number pad and get a small knob there, plus possibly some media keys and an integrated USB hub because those are useful. Seems like a fun mod in any case.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There's an option in the corner to view the full resolution. So here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> A little less elegant than I would like. I'd probably limit myself to the space above the number pad and get a small knob there, plus possibly some media keys and an integrated USB hub because those are useful. Seems like a fun mod in any case.


Ah I see, my laptop sort of formatted the page funny so that option was obscured, thanks.

Yeah it is a little tall for me but pretty cool that he/she integrated cherry mx switches, although I would probably not have the media buttons, not that useful for me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a $170 new board just for a volume knob. FN + END/PGDN is good enough keyboard volume adjustment for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Or just autohot key some of the f buttons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> You might as well make your own volume wheel, some guy did on r/mechanicalkeyboards I have heard mixed reviews on the quality for DAS but I would say get a board like a ducky, filco, lepold, (maybe something else) with very good quality for like 120ish and then make your own volume wheel like this guy did.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> It's a whole album of how he/she made it, I can't seem to post a picture from it, because I can't copy the image URL or download the images but just click through it and you can see the finished product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There's an option in the corner to view the full resolution. So here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> A little less elegant than I would like. I'd probably limit myself to the space above the number pad and get a small knob there, plus possibly some media keys and an integrated USB hub because those are useful. Seems like a fun mod in any case.


That's why I'm hesitating big time.

I might just make my own volume know, great idea.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> There's an option in the corner to view the full resolution. So here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> A little less elegant than I would like. I'd probably limit myself to the space above the number pad and get a small knob there, plus possibly some media keys and an integrated USB hub because those are useful. Seems like a fun mod in any case.


Cool. But anyway if i want a volume knob just use one someone has already previously made, in line volume knobs


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Cool. But anyway if i want a volume knob just use one someone has already previously made, in line volume knobs


Sup Dave? We debated a lot on Nvidia VS. AMD threads  is mechanical keyboards our common ground?


----------



## DF is BUSY

thinking of getting of a all blank 104 set, not sure how i feel about that though. I'm competent enough to touch type but sometimes I need to look for some of the number row alternates (#$%^)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Sup Dave? We debated a lot on Nvidia VS. AMD threads  is mechanical keyboards our common ground?


Er, well whatever. I got into mech keyboards a while ago. Tried them all, bucklings, topres, all cherrys ... My opinion of topres significantly shifted the moment I got to try out a topre for a week


----------



## Sniping

For the price of the Das Keyboard 4, I don't think you'll find much common ground with everyone unfortunately. It's VERY overpriced imo

So many better choices are out there, you can get amazing used and new keyboards for the $100-$200 price range. Anything from a Ducky Shine 3 to a full custom lubricated acrylic keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Black switch with 120g spring. I just added lube to it, much more smooth. I want to put this on a keychain or something but all the cherry MX keychains seem bleh.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Er, well whatever. I got into mech keyboards a while ago. Tried them all, bucklings, topres, all cherrys ... My opinion of topres significantly shifted the moment I got to try out a topre for a week


If you had to rate switches from best to worst, how would you rate them?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Er, well whatever. I got into mech keyboards a while ago. Tried them all, bucklings, topres, all cherrys ... My opinion of topres significantly shifted the moment I got to try out a topre for a week


Kool, I haven't tried Topre before. How would you describe them?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> For the price of the Das Keyboard 4, I don't think you'll find much common ground with everyone unfortunately. It's VERY overpriced imo
> 
> So many better choices are out there, you can get amazing used and new keyboards for the $100-$200 price range. Anything from a Ducky Shine 3 to a full custom lubricated acrylic keyboard.


Putting price aside, that keyboard also goes well with The ROG Swift Monitor coming out this summer.

I tried a few and my favorite was the Das Ulltimate with CherryMX Blue switches. I sacrificed media and volume controls. And was happy for a full year, until the Ultimate 4 came out. It gave the that itch to upgrade, even though I don't really need it. But you're right for 170, there are cheaper alternatives that would be better for most other people.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Putting price aside, that keyboard also goes well with The ROG Swift Monitor coming out this summer.
> 
> I tried a few and my favorite was the Das Ulltimate with CherryMX Blue switches. I sacrificed media and volume controls. And was happy for a full year, until the Ultimate 4 came out. It gave the that itch to upgrade, even though I don't really need it. But you're right for 170, there are cheaper alternatives that would be better for most other people.


Custom keyboard?


If you just want good aesthetics for cheap you should paint a QFR like a lot of people do here and get a set of cheap keycaps. Red case and blank black PBT keycaps will get you a RoG-style look.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you had to rate switches from best to worst, how would you rate them?


Browns, worst. Cherry ML slightly better. Greens, Blacks, Clears, Bucking spring, Reds, Blues, Topre best.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Black switch with 120g spring. I just added lube to it, much more smooth. I want to put this on a keychain or something but all the cherry MX keychains seem bleh.


Put the chain or string through the LED hole.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I dont think I'll be able to do an unboxing video for this keyboard.
My hair has gone crazy and I have multiple canker sores, on in a particular spot that makes talking rather painful. all in perfect timing. What a joy in life.


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000 I want a board so badly filled with those.


----------



## HPE1000

There are nixdorf black switches, they are just like that but they are super smooth, even more so than vintage blacks appearantly. But they are hard to find and they are expensive when you do.

Black switches with clear tops are so sexy either way.

These aren't nixdorfs to be clear, just a black switch with clear top.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I'm really considering my next board to either use clear tops or buy a BW with knock off blues, and make them knock off ghetto greens.

Also really thinking about going a kmac, and getting a custom plate made for it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I'm really considering my next board to either use clear tops or buy a BW with knock off blues, and make them knock off ghetto greens.
> 
> Also really thinking about going a kmac, and getting a custom plate made for it.


Why custom plate? I think that would be hard to do considering how the kmacs plate attaches to the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Put the chain or string through the LED hole.


Then i would get stabbed by the pins on the bottom of it all day, and I don't want to ruin the switch and cut those off


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Alright guys ready for a massive Pic drop? I couldnt do an unboxing but it was the right time of day to take pictures with good light for my garbage camera.

Here's the new RAZER Blackwidow tournament edition stealth with razer orange switches(Patched browns)


Spoiler: Razer Blackwidow Tournament Edition Stealth 2014


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Alright guys ready for a massive Pic drop? I couldnt do an unboxing but it was the right time of day to take pictures with good light for my garbage camera.
> 
> Here's the new RAZER Blackwidow tournament edition stealth with razer orange switches(Patched browns)


Hey there, first, thank you for all the pics.
However, I feel I have been worked over with Razer keyboards one too many times in regards to their build quality, so what do you think? Also, how easy is it to pull out that cable? i have the old version of this keyboard and the usb was so easy to pull out with just a tiny tug. I really don't know why they just didn't do a routing on the bottom like everyone else. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Hey there, first, thank you for all the pics.
> However, I feel I have been worked over with Razer keyboards one too many times in regards to their build quality, so what do you think? Also, how easy is it to pull out that cable? i have the old version of this keyboard and the usb was so easy to pull out with just a tiny tug. I really don't know why they just didn't do a routing on the bottom like everyone else. Please let me know. Thanks


i dunno it feels "rubbery" is the best i can describe it. the keycaps feel almost like a rubberized plastic material.
It feels as solid as my ducky shine, but I'm a bit irritated I cant flip the spacebar.
The keyboard itself doesn't flex at all. it's pretty damn ridged.

Yeah the cable is easy to pull out.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats one thing I noticed too, the keys feel like they may have that 'soft-touch' rubber coating that they put on a lot of their products for whatever reason

how you liking the broranges?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then i would get stabbed by the pins on the bottom of it all day, and I don't want to ruin the switch and cut those off


Stick it in some rubber things or cut of a piece of a sponge


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, thats one thing I noticed too, the keys feel like they may have that 'soft-touch' rubber coating that they put on a lot of their products for whatever reason
> 
> how you liking the broranges?


I barely feel the tactile at all.
Is that the same with browns?

They feel less reisitant and awkward but not bad like a rubberdome. They dont feel like a rubberdome at all, its...like i have no idea how to explain it.

It feels alot like my friends MX reds
They are nice and quiet. even bottoming out isnt all that loud compared to my model M or ducky.
My typing feels more consistent on this board. less mistakes than when using my ducky or model M.

The thing that's got me kinda "oh that's interesting" for this keyboard is the top row flipped is really close to what I wanted in an MMORPG keyboard. So I I'll use it for a while and see if I want to use this when playing WildStar


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i dunno it feels "rubbery" is the best i can describe it. the keycaps feel almost like a rubberized plastic material.
> It feels as solid as my ducky shine, but I'm a bit irritated I cant flip the spacebar.
> The keyboard itself doesn't flex at all. it's pretty damn ridged.
> 
> Yeah the cable is easy to pull out.


You cannot filp the spacebar? Why not?

And I am sure I have said it before, I don't have big issues with razer, their marketing is a very annoying and they are overpriced for their quality but it is far from the worst product you can get. I didn't have any problems with my BW for the 8 or so months I had it and to be honest, this keyboard is so sexy in a TKL form factor as well as being matte now. If it wasn't for the bottom row being non standard though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Spacebar is asymetrical. There are two holes, one slightly offset from the center and the other about a third from one side.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You cannot filp the spacebar? Why not?
> 
> And I am sure I have said it before, I don't have big issues with razer, their marketing is a very annoying and they are overpriced for their quality but it is far from the worst product you can get. I didn't have any problems with my BW for the 8 or so months I had it and to be honest, this keyboard is so sexy in a TKL form factor as well as being matte now. If it wasn't for the bottom row being non standard though.


Because they made the edge of the case too close to the spacebar's clearance.
It must be slightly offset, so it brushes up against the boards case.

Razer wasn't lying, the board has some really tight specs. The keys feel slightly less "jiggly" than my ducky's.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, browns feel like that too.

Some other people commented on the keys have less 'wiggle' to them, i'm not sure if its because they are new and not really broken in, or if its just a characteristic of the razer switches


----------



## VeerK

Would anyone mind sharing their experience with a TT esports Poseidon Brown vs a Ducky DK2108s Brown/Shine Brown?


----------



## Jixr

ducky>tt sports. done and done.


----------



## DaveLT

Tried the new BW in the stores ... Feels like the quality is more subpar than usual. The switches feel very very empty, like there's nothing underneath them (Tried every single knock-off color) And pulling a keycap off makes me feel that the stem is gonna break, or something.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Would anyone mind sharing their experience with a TT esports Poseidon Brown vs a Ducky DK2108s Brown/Shine Brown?


My dad owns the TT -- it was his first mech. Three months later he bought a QFR with blues.

I don't have a ducky, but comparing the thermaltake to my Nighthawk with browns, the nighthawk is a little more solid. I agree with Jixr, Ducky is a cut above pretty much everything, and if you're looking for backlit, you can't get much better.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> (Tried every single knock-off color)


"I tried all two knock off switches"


----------



## Erick Silver

Guys, I need a little help. Tax return is coming and I want to get the wife something nice. Was thinking a Ducky with white LEDs and Pink Keys. preferred in MX Reds switches. But I am having difficulties finding one in stock anywhere. PLEASE Help!

(Also thinking of getting me a new Ducky as well, MX Black Backlit in RED LED.)


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I barely feel the tactile at all.
> Is that the same with browns?
> 
> They feel less reisitant and awkward but not bad like a rubberdome. They dont feel like a rubberdome at all, its...like i have no idea how to explain it.
> 
> It feels alot like my friends MX reds
> They are nice and quiet. even bottoming out isnt all that loud compared to my model M or ducky.
> My typing feels more consistent on this board. less mistakes than when using my ducky or model M.
> 
> The thing that's got me kinda "oh that's interesting" for this keyboard is the top row flipped is really close to what I wanted in an MMORPG keyboard. So I I'll use it for a while and see if I want to use this when playing WildStar


Well keep us posted after a week of Wildstar. Grats on getting you board.

Edit: I like the block lettering on the Razer.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Well keep us posted after a week of Wildstar. Grats on getting you board.
> 
> Edit: I like the block lettering on the Razer.


I don't

it looks ridiculous and is somewhat illegible.
The alienware English block letters look a lot better.

ill keep everyone posted and see if this thing can endure my abusive hands.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Guys, I need a little help. Tax return is coming and I want to get the wife something nice. Was thinking a Ducky with white LEDs and Pink Keys. preferred in MX Reds switches. But I am having difficulties finding one in stock anywhere. PLEASE Help!
> 
> (Also thinking of getting me a new Ducky as well, MX Black Backlit in RED LED.)


I would be try to find a Shine with the switch LED choices you want and look for pink key caps. I think either feng or qtan has pink key caps from Ducky for the Shine in their Ebay store. I think that would be the easier path to getting what you want. The other option is to wait and see if Ducky does pink and white Shine3's.

I think it's awesome that you're trying to find a nice keyboard for the wifey.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> "I tried all two knock off switches"


Actually Razer has their own Switches and so does TT eSports. The Poseidon Z has "blue switches" but they aren't cherry. Something with a K in the name. Khale?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Guys, I need a little help. Tax return is coming and I want to get the wife something nice. Was thinking a Ducky with white LEDs and Pink Keys. preferred in MX Reds switches. But I am having difficulties finding one in stock anywhere. PLEASE Help!
> 
> (Also thinking of getting me a new Ducky as well, MX Black Backlit in RED LED.)


I don't think they carry those Duckies anymore they are all out of stock on mechanicalkeyboards.com

But you could do a set of keycaps http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=711

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vortex-Pink-Double-Shot-Thick-PBT-104-Keyset-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/231099851959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ce9fe4b7

or find a set of keycaps from a group buy or ebay or the many places that you can buy keycaps

If your wife doesn't mind typing on blanks and on the DSA profile, you could get these http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/dsa-pbt-blank-sets

I assume the reason that the previous pink versions have been discontinued, is to make way for a Shine 3 with pink caps. On their Facebook page they showed a picture of a set of pink keycaps 3 days ago, so I think the full board will be coming soon.

As for getting the Ducky board itself, all the Shine 3's are out of stock until 4/30 on mechanicalkeyboards.com, Newegg and Amazon have a pretty limited selection, but there are still some Shine 3's available on NCIX, I could not find a board with Cherry Mx Red and white LED but I could find some boards with cherry mx blacks and white LEDs and some boards with reds and magenta and oragne LEDs. You could also just get another board that is backlit, not a ducky, and put on those pink keycaps.

https://www.facebook.com/117547488320354/photos/a.117548801653556.22498.117547488320354/625710534170711/?type=1&theater


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Actually Razer has their own Switches and so does TT eSports. The Poseidon Z has "blue switches" but they aren't cherry. Something with a K in the name. Khale?


Fairly certain that at least some thermaltake boards use MX switches. At least the poseidon my dad got has MX browns. They may not use them anymore now that Cherry's patent has expired, but they definitely used to.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks for the responses guys. As I was digging further into my research I saw the DS3 in black with the Megenta LED Backlight and rather liked what I saw there. Wanted to get the Red switches instead of the Blacks because she has a lighter touch than I do. I have the Blacks and she has a harder time on my KB. I am still digging.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Fairly certain that at least some thermaltake boards use MX switches. At least the poseidon my dad got has MX browns. They may not use them anymore now that Cherry's patent has expired, but they definitely used to.


For whatever reason they still use Brown cherry and they switched the blue over to some knock off.
The blue switch is a Poseidon Z and the brown switch is just a Poseidon.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> For whatever reason they still use Brown cherry and they switched the blue over to some knock off.
> The blue switch is a Poseidon Z and the brown switch is just a Poseidon.


That's weird. I cannot fathom why they would do something like that.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys. As I was digging further into my research I saw the DS3 in black with the Megenta LED Backlight and rather liked what I saw there. Wanted to get the Red switches instead of the Blacks because she has a lighter touch than I do. I have the Blacks and she has a harder time on my KB. I am still digging.


What about this? http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90665&vpn=DK9087S3-RUSALAAP1&manufacture=Ducky

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=87094&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAAT1&manufacture=Ducky

or this http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90664&vpn=DK9087S3-RUSALAAG1&manufacture=Ducky

If you really wanted mx reds with white LED you could get the gold version http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=95830&vpn=DK9008S3-RUSALAJW1&manufacture=Ducky but that is pretty expensive and you still would need to get pink keycaps.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> That's weird. I cannot fathom why they would do something like that.


Ask razer. I also can't fathom what they are doing either.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Actually Razer has their own Switches and so does TT eSports. The Poseidon Z has "blue switches" but they aren't cherry. Something with a K in the name. Khale?


I was talking about the two switches offered by razer. They're Kailh switches.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Actually Razer has their own Switches and so does TT eSports. The Poseidon Z has "blue switches" but they aren't cherry. Something with a K in the name. Khale?


The Razer switches are Kailh/Kaihu switches and I'm pretty sure the Thermaltake switches are as well. They're Cherry knock off switches made possible because the patents have expired.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> The Razer switches are Kailh/Kaihu switches and I'm pretty sure the Thermaltake switches are as well. They're Cherry knock off switches made possible because the patents have expired.


The poseidon Z IIRC is but the poseidon are not kalih switches. I think


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Ask razer. I also can't fathom what they are doing either.


Razer wants more money. Knockoff switches are probably cheaper than Cherry, and they can market them as unique and "gamer-focused"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I was talking about the two switches offered by razer. They're Kailh switches.


They're kailh switches with different specs.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Sign me up, I finally found two that I like........



I use the Func for gaming.....



And the HH for everything else...albeit with a bit of modification.



I am very happy with both!


----------



## Angrychair

anyone else having problems ordering keycaps from signature plastics? They took my money via paypal but my order is 'pending' and my order history shows it still needs to be paid. but paypal confirms the invoice i paid.

I hit up their forums and noticed other people complaining of similar issues but there were no solid replies.


----------



## Torvi

except ur money lost or do the chargeback


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> anyone else having problems ordering keycaps from signature plistics? They took my money via paypal but my order is 'pending' and my order history shows it still needs to be paid. but paypal confirms the invoice i paid.
> 
> I hit up their forums and noticed other people complaining of similar issues but there were no solid replies.


Have you tried emailing them? They have replied to my enquiries same day.


----------



## Angrychair

giving it til tomorrow since I ordered them Thursday night. Just more used to stuff shipping next day from the normal big online places.


----------



## nubbinator

Dude, you're thinking about filing a dispute because it didn't immediately change to paid and shipped in one day or less? Calm down, contact them, and give it until Friday. SP is a small company, expecting everything to show as paid and ship in less than 24 hours is ridiculous.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well when it comes to this keyboard.
I'm loving how it is for typing.

Dunno if i like it for gaming but the flipped Fkeys being so close is going to be great for MMORPG game play.

the keys feel odd though, but in a good way.

I dont really know how to describe it other than...

If we were comparing switches as if they were Archery,
The MX keys feel like recurve bows, reds and blues, but the razer switches feel like a the draw on a compound bow, I don't really get it. It's hard to describe.
the word that comes to mind is "liquid"

It feels like the key hits the tactile point and kind of stops resisting, like pulling back on a compound bowstring.

It's odd, because the blues don't feel like this...but these keys.. they feel great for typing like.... you're typing on water...

It's a really interesting experience.


----------



## DaveLT

Typing on water is the description for reds, not blues. Also a proper tactile switch should resist, not stop resisting after the tactile point.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Typing on *a cloud of boobs* is the description for reds, not blues. Also a proper tactile switch should resist, not stop resisting after the tactile point.


FTFY


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Typing on water is the description for reds, not blues. Also a proper tactile switch should resist, not stop resisting after the tactile point.


Im describe the orange switch. I've used reds, this isn't the same.

And i'm really liking the typing experience with these switches. It feels fantastic.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Typing on water is the description for reds, not blues. Also a proper tactile switch should resist, not stop resisting after the tactile point.


she got the revamped browns...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well when it comes to this keyboard.
> I'm loving how it is for typing.
> 
> Dunno if i like it for gaming but the flipped Fkeys being so close is going to be great for MMORPG game play.
> 
> the keys feel odd though, but in a good way.
> 
> I dont really know how to describe it other than...
> 
> If we were comparing switches as if they were Archery,
> The MX keys feel like recurve bows, reds and blues, but the razer switches feel like a the draw on a compound bow, I don't really get it. It's hard to describe.
> the word that comes to mind is "liquid"
> 
> It feels like the key hits the tactile point and kind of stops resisting, like pulling back on a compound bowstring.
> 
> It's odd, because the blues don't feel like this...but these keys.. they feel great for typing like.... you're typing on water...
> 
> It's a really interesting experience.


What I got from this was 'it's like you press a key, feel a little tacticility, and then the keyboard is just like, 'get all up in here, honey.''


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What I got from this was 'it's like you press a key, feel a little tacticility, and then the keyboard is just like, 'get all up in here, honey.''


uuuummmmmm okay then...
I like the senstation, it reminds me of using a compound bow, it's definately not apparent when using my MX blues, and definately not there with the springs.
It's really interesting.
I think my ducky will have a better feel for gaming, but the razer oranges are a typing heaven... I'm all confused inside now.


----------



## Angrychair

i love typing on blues, reds are tolerable. But its just not as fun.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Im feeling the blues are better for gaming, and the razer orange are great for typing.
I'll do some testing once the next beta for wildstar comes up.

I'm making a new hotkey map for my razer naga+keyboard. the new keyboard inspired me to look into an alt keymap.








If i don't use this ithe blackwidow's Fkeys have the close and flipped. will be great for MMO hotkeying.

This would be usable on a 60%.


----------



## Kimir

Received my Shine 3 today










done putting the o-ring on all the keys I wanted.


----------



## JayKthnx

welcome to the club kimir!
don't forget to post in the ducky club to join as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Welcome to the realm of mechanical keyboards, you're one of us now... And there's no leaving.
myuhahahahahaha


----------



## theseekeroffun

For me there is nothing like typing on Topre's for everyday business use. I am pretty happy with my Func for gaming, but I could never get my hands on a Ducky 3.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone have experience with alps? I'm thinking about buying an AT101W as a second mech kb, they're pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone have experience with alps? I'm thinking about buying an AT101W as a second mech kb, they're pretty cheap on ebay.


Apparently the alps in the AT101W don't age well, as they have a lot of moving parts. Used AT101Ws tend not to be a very good typing experience, but if you can get your hands on a new one, they're supposedly quite good. That's what they told me over at GH, anyway.


----------



## Jack Mac

Hm, thanks for the heads up. I just want a second, cheapish mech and I like unique switches, and I figure alps are about as unique as it gets. I think I'll try cherry switches out then.


----------



## user18

I believe matias makes new alps keyboards still, if you're looking for alps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - just a quick question - might be looking for an MX Brown for work (I feel blue is too loud, red is too muchy and black is too hard)

My location: UK
Price: Cheapest posible
LED backlight: Not needed
Media keys: Not needed
Numpad: Yes - must have
Wrist rest: Preferable

From what I can see - cheapest would be at around £70?
CM Storm Quickfire XT: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-023-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
Qpad MK-50: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-009-QP&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
CM Storm Quickfire TK Stealth: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-021-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I believe matias makes new alps keyboards still, if you're looking for alps.


Those are really expensive though, I'm not looking to spend over $80, so I'll probably settle for MX blue with a monoprice or a CM QF.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - just a quick question - might be looking for an MX Brown for work (I feel blue is too loud, red is too muchy and black is too hard)
> 
> My location: UK
> Price: Cheapest posible
> LED backlight: Not needed
> Media keys: Not needed
> Numpad: Yes - must have
> Wrist rest: Preferable
> 
> From what I can see - cheapest would be at around £70?
> CM Storm Quickfire XT: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-023-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
> Qpad MK-50: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-009-QP&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
> CM Storm Quickfire TK Stealth: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-021-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709


Go with the XT, its much more solid than the TK ( tk is built at the factory known for lesser quality keyboards ) and that Mk has non standard keycaps which may be an issue later on, unsure of the build quality of it. The xt looks nice in an office environment as well.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> welcome to the club kimir!
> don't forget to post in the ducky club to join as well.


Thanks, will do, I had some read on that topic earlier, forgot to put it on my subscriptions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Welcome to the realm of mechanical keyboards, you're one of us now... And there's no leaving.
> myuhahahahahaha


I'm glad to be in it, this keyboard is really great, I'm probably gonna end up buying the TKL version for "travel" use. Those switches are really something different, I'm a fan of the black and red I can tell already!


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Those are really expensive though, I'm not looking to spend over $80, so I'll probably settle for MX blue with a monoprice or a CM QF.


I have an IBM model M and the Monoprice MX Blue. For the price the Monoprice is a good deal. Comparing it to BS it feels very light and the click happens sooner but it does feel familiar. After using mechanical keyboards I can't stand RD ones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Go with the XT, its much more solid than the TK ( tk is built at the factory known for lesser quality keyboards ) and that Mk has non standard keycaps which may be an issue later on, unsure of the build quality of it. The xt looks nice in an office environment as well.


sweet - but I'm not limited to those three - just 3 I found the cheapest on OCUK - have you got any suggestions for other KBs?

My mother will be coming to the US in a months time - so she could also buy me a keyboard from the US (much cheaper I think right?)

+rep


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I have an IBM model M and the Monoprice MX Blue. For the price the Monoprice is a good deal. Comparing it to BS it feels very light and the click happens sooner but it does feel familiar. After using mechanical keyboards I can't stand RD ones.


Yeah, I like my Model M and don't plan on replacing it, but I do want to try more switches and maybe give the second mech I buy to a friend.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sweet - but I'm not limited to those three - just 3 I found the cheapest on OCUK - have you got any suggestions for other KBs?
> 
> My mother will be coming to the US in a months time - so she could also buy me a keyboard from the US (much cheaper I think right?)


<--- my xt in my avatar

Overall the XT is an amazingly solid board for the price, I have one and love it to death. its near filco quality at a $50 lesser price point. if you're wanting a full size keyboard, its arguably the best one in the $100 price range. Clean and simple layout, with no extra gimmicky features, and it will blend in just fine at any office, you don't want something with LED's galore, a million buttons and junk like that while trying to project a professional image.

as far as it being cheaper in the states, I'm unsure, but it probably is. ( though if you prefer the layout with the bigger enter key, you may have trouble finding one )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> <--- my xt in my avatar
> 
> Overall the XT is an amazingly solid board for the price, I have one and love it to death. its near filco quality at a $50 lesser price point. if you're wanting a full size keyboard, its arguably the best one in the $100 price range. Clean and simple layout, with no extra gimmicky features, and it will blend in just fine at any office, you don't want something with LED's galore, a million buttons and junk like that while trying to project a professional image.
> 
> as far as it being cheaper in the states, I'm unsure, but it probably is. ( though if you prefer the layout with the bigger enter key, you may have trouble finding one )


excellent bro! Thanks for the advice! And yeah the big enter button is something I actually prefer!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I have an IBM model M and the Monoprice MX Blue. For the price the Monoprice is a good deal. Comparing it to BS it feels very light and the click happens sooner but it does feel familiar. After using mechanical keyboards I can't stand RD ones.


Rubberdomes are evil!
EVIL I TELL YOU.
Im still not sure what keyboard to use for gaming...

I'm torn between all 3...

first world problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> <--- my xt in my avatar
> 
> Overall the XT is an amazingly solid board for the price, I have one and love it to death. its near filco quality at a $50 lesser price point. if you're wanting a full size keyboard, its arguably the best one in the $100 price range. Clean and simple layout, with no extra gimmicky features, and it will blend in just fine at any office, you don't want something with LED's galore, a million buttons and junk like that while trying to project a professional image.
> 
> as far as it being cheaper in the states, I'm unsure, but it probably is. ( though if you prefer the layout with the bigger enter key, you may have trouble finding one )


Hmmm for a cheaper price - found a TK - despite looking for an XT:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/coolermaster-cm-storm-quickfire-tk-stealth-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-brown-new/1056625494

What's the biggest difference - I mean is it worth the extra £20 for the XT?
(Considering I don't care for backlights + anti ghosting NKR etc)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - just a quick question - might be looking for an MX Brown for work (I feel blue is too loud, red is too muchy and black is too hard)
> 
> My location: UK
> Price: Cheapest posible
> LED backlight: Not needed
> Media keys: Not needed
> Numpad: Yes - must have
> Wrist rest: Preferable
> 
> From what I can see - cheapest would be at around £70?
> CM Storm Quickfire XT: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-023-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
> Qpad MK-50: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-009-QP&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709
> CM Storm Quickfire TK Stealth: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-021-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709


Blues are significantly quieter with o-rings (like those on the G710+ that I believe you have), but they are still quite 'clicky'. I'm sure the noise difference lies a lot within the board as well, but just some food for thought. What kinda place are you working in? I'm sure some people might type harder on rubber domes or whatever the standard keyboard is than certain switches even make from a softer keystroke.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Rubberdomes are evil!
> EVIL I TELL YOU.
> Im still not sure what keyboard to use for gaming...
> 
> I'm torn between all 3...
> 
> first world problems.


Some people (perhaps yourself included?) find themselves changing switch preference as often as mood. Given that it's not science, but preference, it stands to reason that you might actually like all 3, each in their own way and that the longer you stick to one, the more you want to go back to another.

Myself, I prefer MX Red for gaming. I used Blue for about 3 months with a one month break inbetween on Brown, then back to Blue for 3 months with a one month break inbetween on Red and now I have Red setup and don't feel like going back to either (for gaming). My Blue board is now permanently at work where I do the majority of my typing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Blues are significantly quieter with o-rings (like those on the G710+ that I believe you have), but they are still quite 'clicky'. I'm sure the noise difference lies a lot within the board as well, but just some food for thought. What kinda place are you working in? I'm sure some people might type harder on rubber domes or whatever the standard keyboard is than certain switches even make from a softer keystroke.


Open office type environment.
Good point about the Orings - and indeed the G710+ does have them

I'm just not sure I'll like the "click" feel of the blues (I remember demoing them) - as I really didn't blend well (with typing) with the Perixx PX-5000 (black switch).

I actually have the black switch and could use that at work - although, I really feel my fingers will get tired using black the whole day.


----------



## Torvi

zigziglar so you say that mxred isnt best for typing?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> zigziglar so you say that mxred isnt best for typing?


I'm not saying that, but a lot of people do. I find reds feel fantastic to type on. Like the equivalent to laying in pile of luxury satin cushions vs sitting in an ergonomic chair lol I am happily typing all these threads at home on my MX Reds, but if I had to choose a board to dedicate to typing and another to dedicate to gaming (which I did have to lol) I would stick with Blue for typing. The tactility lends itself to a reduction in errors (in my own case) and the noise is a novelty that never wears off.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> zigziglar so you say that mxred isnt best for typing?


I know I'm not the guy you asked, but from the short time I had a red board (K70), the lack of any resistance, ALONG with the lack of tactile bump, just makes typing feel so soft and mushy. There's literally almost no resistance.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> zigziglar so you say that mxred isnt best for typing?


Some people experience double keystroke issues in which they try to type without bottoming out and they hit the actuation point twice in one tap. Wwhhiicchh ccoouulldd bbee aannnnnooyyiinngg.. I think that most people get used to it and sometimes the application of a thick rubber o-ring provides a tangible actuation point to prevent this issue.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> <--- my xt in my avatar
> 
> Overall the XT is an amazingly solid board for the price, I have one and love it to death. its near filco quality at a $50 lesser price point. if you're wanting a full size keyboard, its arguably the best one in the $100 price range. Clean and simple layout, with no extra gimmicky features, and it will blend in just fine at any office, you don't want something with LED's galore, a million buttons and junk like that while trying to project a professional image.
> 
> as far as it being cheaper in the states, I'm unsure, but it probably is. ( though if you prefer the layout with the bigger enter key, you may have trouble finding one )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Blues are significantly quieter with o-rings (like those on the G710+ that I believe you have), but they are still quite 'clicky'. I'm sure the noise difference lies a lot within the board as well, but just some food for thought. What kinda place are you working in? I'm sure some people might type harder on rubber domes or whatever the standard keyboard is than certain switches even make from a softer keystroke.


Found this DUCKY too!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ducky-DK2108-Zero-Mechanical-Keyboard-Brown-Cherry-Switch-/111318588644?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item19eb1adce4

(pics suggest otherwise) description states MX brown and UK layout

Thoughts on that too?


----------



## Torvi

dooooooooooooh -_- what should i get then. I want tkl good all round, i got sometimes really hard push on fingers. Pirce range, 80gbp UK stores pref.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I know I'm not the guy you asked, but from the short time I had a red board (K70), the lack of any resistance, ALONG with the lack of tactile bump, just makes typing feel so soft and mushy. There's literally almost no resistance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Some people experience double keystroke issues in which they try to type without bottoming out and they hit the actuation point twice in one tap. Wwhhiicchh ccoouulldd bbee aannnnnooyyiinngg.. I think that most people get used to it and sometimes the application of a thick rubber o-ring provides a tangible actuation point to prevent this issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I'm not saying that, but a lot of people do. I find reds feel fantastic to type on. Like the equivalent to laying in pile of luxury satin cushions vs sitting in an ergonomic chair lol I am happily typing all these threads at home on my MX Reds, but if I had to choose a board to dedicate to typing and another to dedicate to gaming (which I did have to lol) I would stick with Blue for typing. The tactility lends itself to a reduction in errors (in my own case) and the noise is a novelty that never wears off.


Did you guys see my comment? lol Anyway, I'm happy bottoming out Reds, which I mainly use for gaming where avoiding bottoming out would be impossible given the focus is on speed and reaction time. I can type on reds without bottoming out with above 95% accuracy and never experience the double tap issue that has been mentioned. I used ClicKey to create an audible tactility to assist with committing the actuation points to muscle memory, but again, I feel Reds are simply a better choice for gaming and tactile switches a better choice for typing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Open office type environment.
> Good point about the Orings - and indeed the G710+ does have them
> 
> I'm just not sure I'll like the "click" feel of the blues (I remember demoing them) - as I really didn't blend well (with typing) with the Perixx PX-5000 (black switch).
> 
> I actually have the black switch and could use that at work - although, I really feel my fingers will get tired using black the whole day.


The o-rings also give the blues a shorter overall stroke as well. Therefore if you're interested in touch typing, or at least learning to, it makes for a quicker, less drawn out stroke that I've come to appreciate over time. It could actually do the same for you on the blacks. Almost like a completely silent, smooth brown







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The o-rings also give the blues a shorter overall stroke as well. Therefore if you're interested in touch typing, or at least learning to, it makes for a quicker, less drawn out stroke that I've come to appreciate over time. It could actually do the same for you on the blacks. Almost like a completely silent, smooth brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hmmm but doesn't change the nature of the switch though - the tactile feel to it


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The o-rings also give the blues a shorter overall stroke as well. Therefore if you're interested in touch typing, or at least learning to, it makes for a quicker, less drawn out stroke that I've come to appreciate over time. It could actually do the same for you on the blacks. Almost like a completely silent, smooth brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I personally find that o-rings produce an inferior typing experience, which just goes to show how all these issues are a matter of preference. I have tried several methods of raising the bottoming out point closer to the actuation point (a theory that I thought would compliment Reds especially, given one's tendency to bottom out on such a light linear switch) and all it did was make typing feel horrible (like a Rubber Dome). Horses for courses, guys. Try o-rings; you may or may not like the difference. Simple as that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm but doesn't change the nature of the switch though - the tactile feel to it


Very true. I haven't tried out blacks or reds, so take my words with a grain of salt







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I personally find that o-rings produce an inferior typing experience, which just goes to show how all these issues are a matter of preference. I have tried several methods of raising the bottoming out point closer to the actuation point (a theory that I thought would compliment Reds especially, given one's tendency to bottom out on such a light linear switch) and all it did was make typing feel horrible (like a Rubber Dome). Horses for courses, guys. Try o-rings; you may or may not like the difference. Simple as that.


I agree. The tactile click and feel of the blues make the o-rings a good touch, but I can see how it could be detrimental to a switch like the reds or blacks. I do have to admit that after a while, i've noticed some of my o-rings starting to slip down and create a 'mushy' feel. It's more to dampen that bottoming out, but I need to go through and reseat them all to the very top of the keycap for the best experience. Good point, sir!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmmm for a cheaper price - found a TK - despite looking for an XT:
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/coolermaster-cm-storm-quickfire-tk-stealth-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-brown-new/1056625494
> 
> What's the biggest difference - I mean is it worth the extra £20 for the XT?
> (Considering I don't care for backlights + anti ghosting NKR etc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Found this DUCKY too!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ducky-DK2108-Zero-Mechanical-Keyboard-Brown-Cherry-Switch-/111318588644?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item19eb1adce4
> 
> (pics suggest otherwise) description states MX brown and UK layout
> 
> Thoughts on that too?


ducky is awesome as well., the XT vs TK, is the XT is a proper full size keyboard, where the TK is a wierd hybrid thing, but it does have lights and all that junk.

The XT uses costar stabilizers which most people prefer ( to the TK's cherry stabs ) and the XT comes from the same factory as filcos, duckys, and other high end boards.


----------



## zflamewing

@Totally Dubbed

I agree with Jixr and recommend the XT or the Ducky. I own a Shine2 in blues for home and the XT in greens is my at work keyboard. As pointed out the TK uses a non standard size for key caps and if you decide to replace them later it will be harder to find things that fit properly.

I've also owned a CM Storm QFR which is a ten keyless board of which the XT is the full size version of. The only reason I'm not actively using the QFR is I miss the 10 keypad too much. As you're probably already aware switch choice is very subjective and will depend on what you're looking for most. I totally dig blues and greens but I'm not a fan of linear switches. I wish you teh best of luck in getting your first Mechanical!


----------



## Angrychair

my K70 with reds is o-ringed, I enjoy the shorter keystroke


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> dooooooooooooh -_- what should i get then. I want tkl good all round, i got sometimes really hard push on fingers. Pirce range, 80gbp UK stores pref.


Better than a TKL! http://pexonpcs.co.uk/Pure-Pro-Mechanical-Keyboard-_p_38.html


----------



## Angrychair

i would get a poker over a pure, easier to replace keycaps. unless you never want to replace them


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Welcome to the realm of mechanical keyboards, *you're one of us now*... And there's no leaving.
> myuhahahahahaha


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Welcome to the realm of mechanical keyboards, *you're one of us now*... And there's no leaving.
> myuhahahahahaha


trufax. Although I was able to transfer over from a Razer naga epic to a $30 mouse no problem. lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> trufax. Although I was able to transfer over from a Razer naga epic to a $30 mouse no problem. lol


SACRILEGE!!! GET OUT!!! YOU ARE HEREBY BANISHED TO THE LAND OF RUBBER DOMES!!!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> trufax. Although I was able to transfer over from a Razer naga epic to a $30 mouse no problem. lol
> 
> 
> 
> SACRILEGE!!! GET OUT!!! YOU ARE HEREBY BANISHED TO THE LAND OF RUBBER DOMES!!!
Click to expand...

and I banish you to /dev/null for banishing me to the land of rubber domes.


----------



## Erick Silver

Poor CSCoder4ever....


----------



## CSCoder4ever

seriously?

Seems someone doesn't know how to check sigs


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Poor CSCoder4ever....


hahahahahahaha

Meanwhile I have 2 razer products on my desk.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

indeed


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> indeed


lol were just razzing you


----------



## Erick Silver

Gotta give you a hard time man. LOL


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> SACRILEGE!!! GET OUT!!! YOU ARE HEREBY BANISHED TO THE LAND OF RUBBER DOMES!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> and I banish you to /dev/null for banishing me to the land of rubber domes.


Little rusty, but;

cd ~/OCN/Forums/Components/Keyboards/[Official] Mechanical Keyboard Club - Because saving money is boring./
mv post24037 /dev/null

cd ~/OCN/Forums/Components/Keyboards/[Official] Mechanical Keyboard Club - Because saving money is boring./
mv post24038 /usr/bin/rubberdomebanishment

But yeah....that's all I got *hides in corner*.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Gotta give you a hard time man. LOL


That's what Windows is for, I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get the audio working! Used the latest driver and everything!

At least that and my TK works in linux no problem!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ducky is awesome as well., the XT vs TK, is the XT is a proper full size keyboard, where the TK is a wierd hybrid thing, but it does have lights and all that junk.
> 
> The XT uses costar stabilizers which most people prefer ( to the TK's cherry stabs ) and the XT comes from the same factory as filcos, duckys, and other high end boards.


legend ok bro! I did read returning the ducky is a pain - so might go for the xt, as they look identical


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> I agree with Jixr and recommend the XT or the Ducky. I own a Shine2 in blues for home and the XT in greens is my at work keyboard. As pointed out the TK uses a non standard size for key caps and if you decide to replace them later it will be harder to find things that fit properly.
> 
> I've also owned a CM Storm QFR which is a ten keyless board of which the XT is the full size version of. The only reason I'm not actively using the QFR is I miss the 10 keypad too much. As you're probably already aware switch choice is very subjective and will depend on what you're looking for most. I totally dig blues and greens but I'm not a fan of linear switches. I wish you teh best of luck in getting your first Mechanical!


ah I see, why are they non standard?
This would be my third mechanical keyboard not first though


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah I see, why are they non standard?
> This would be my third mechanical keyboard not first though


The standard bottom row is all modifiers are 1.25 and the space bar is 6.25. The TK has a 1.5 ctrl, 1. meta and fn key, a 1.25 alt, and a 6.5 spacebar. So it might be a challenge finding keys that fit that profile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> The standard bottom row is all modifiers are 1.25 and the space bar is 6.25. The TK has a 1.5 ctrl, 1. meta and fn key, a 1.25 alt, and a 6.5 spacebar. So it might be a challenge finding keys that fit that profile.


cheers bro


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got myself another keyboard today, a KBT Pure Pro Cherry Blue with green LED....


----------



## HPE1000

Multi Color LED in Poker 2


----------



## JayKthnx

that yours? how was it done? info please.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> that yours? how was it done? info please.


It is just a multicolor led, I got it from sprit. It randomly changes colors, I don't have control over what color it is.

Speaking of sprit, I have those 120g springs you said you wanted a while ago. If you are still interested, PM me, if not, it's all good


----------



## Jixr

we must know moar!
( wouldn't the led have 3 prongs? )

_but how?_

I want a whole board with them, it would be an epic rainbow of colors!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> we must know moar!
> ( wouldn't the led have 3 prongs? )
> 
> _but how?_
> 
> I want a whole board with them, it would be an epic rainbow of colors!


It doesn't have 3 prongs









Someone has put a full set of these on a poker before though, it was on reddit I believe. I need to find a source of these for cheap because I was thinking about doing it to the poker.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> we must know moar!
> ( wouldn't the led have 3 prongs? )
> 
> _but how?_
> 
> I want a whole board with them, it would be an epic rainbow of colors!


Hey bro!
A question about the XT:
What's the difference between gaming and slim?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129021


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey bro!
> A question about the XT:
> What's the difference between gaming and slim?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129021


uhm? i've no idea what newegg is talking about there, there is no 'slim' or 'gaming' model.

If you want to buy from somewhere with reputable customer service, use Amazon, where they can get their information right.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> uhm? i've no idea what newegg is talking about there, there is no 'slim' or 'gaming' model.
> 
> If you want to buy from somewhere with reputable customer service, use Amazon, where they can get their information right.


^ This. As far as I know there's only a QuickFire XT and QuickFire XT Stealth, the latter has different keycaps. Great choice though, the QuickFire Rapid and XT are so good for the price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> uhm? i've no idea what newegg is talking about there, there is no 'slim' or 'gaming' model.
> 
> If you want to buy from somewhere with reputable customer service, use Amazon, where they can get their information right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This. As far as I know there's only a QuickFire XT and QuickFire XT Stealth, the latter has different keycaps. Great choice though, the QuickFire Rapid and XT are so good for the price.


thanks boys!
+reps


----------



## JayKthnx

having the print on the front of the keys instead of the top makes the keys shorter by a few microns, hence the slim form factor. duh.


----------



## Paradigm84

I believe by slim they mean the casing is fairly minimal, being just larger than the area taken up by the keycaps, whereas some of the more gamer-y boards like a Corsair K70 or a Razer Blackwidow have much more extra casing at the top and bottom.

And by "gaming", the keycaps give the XT a gamer-y feel even though it's a lot more plain than some competing boards.


----------



## JayKthnx

clearly in reference to that font of theirs. lol


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not sure why they use that font, looks odd.

Still better than Deck though.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Multi Color LED in Poker 2


Where are those differently shaded colored keycaps from? Or custom dyed?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I believe by slim they mean the casing is fairly minimal, being just larger than the area taken up by the keycaps, whereas some of the more gamer-y boards like a Corsair K70 or a Razer Blackwidow have much more extra casing at the top and bottom..


but newegg was asking you to choose a version when ordering, who knows what they would send you if you picked the wrong one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Where are those differently shaded colored keycaps from? Or custom dyed?


Signature Plastics Crap Bag singles.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Learning new keymaps is ridiculously hard... wow.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Learning new keymaps is ridiculously hard... wow.


Stick to QWERTY. Dvorak and Colemak (or however you spell it) are negligibly better at best and not worth the effort in general, respectively.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Multi Color LED in Poker 2


pretty bro - really nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I believe by slim they mean the casing is fairly minimal, being just larger than the area taken up by the keycaps, whereas some of the more gamer-y boards like a Corsair K70 or a Razer Blackwidow have much more extra casing at the top and bottom.
> 
> And by "gaming", the keycaps give the XT a gamer-y feel even though it's a lot more plain than some competing boards.


That would make a little sense- but couldn't tell any difference in description or pics-nor on the CM website so it confused me lol

Oh well !

And yes I would probably buy from amazon or OCUK


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Stick to QWERTY. Dvorak and Colemak (or however you spell it) are negligibly better at best and not worth the effort in general, respectively.


These are MMORPG keymaps.

Im developing naga mouse keymaps for MMORPGs at the moment and I'm trying to get used to some of the maps im dev'ing and its just OMG...
https://forums.wildstar-online.com/forums/index.php?/topic/32650-utilizing-the-naga-with-wildstarnagag600/


----------



## Kimir

I know the feel, I had some hard time getting used to my g600, but now that I have it, I can't go back, from MMORPG (Lineage 2), FPS or even windows shortcut it's really useful!
I don't see myself doing the same with the keyboard tho, played a little with my brother's Nostromo a while ago when he got the Logitech G13, but it wasn't easy switching my hand position from skills usage to chat as fast as with the keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cooler-master-quickfire-rapid-i-fully-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/

Quickfire-I MSRP $149.99

it says you can order it, but no options for selecting switch type, etc etc.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cooler-master-quickfire-rapid-i-fully-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> Quickfire-I MSRP $149.99
> 
> it says you can order it, but no options for selecting switch type, etc etc.


Well it looks like it is a brown switch. Price is pretty high IMO.. Should be around $130 tops.


----------



## Sniping

There will always be sales in the future. I find that retail pricing for CM keyboards are always pretty high but the sales can bring the prices insanely low.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm kinda disapointed in it, price seems high ( 2 QFR's for the price ) and not a fan of the case design, I liked the pure simplicity of the QFR


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wellp having a problem with this razer keyboard.

not the keyboard itself but actually with the way im typing.

I smack the keys pretty hard with my fingers, as do most gamers, and the "compound bow" behavior of these switchs are causing me to bottom out the switch much harder without any cushioning.
My fingers are getting impact shocked.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm kinda disapointed in it, price seems high ( 2 QFR's for the price ) and not a fan of the case design, I liked the pure simplicity of the QFR


Well, I do like the case honestly. That is the case they are using in the novatouch as well, I hope they only use it on these two keyboards though. I thought that case was a novatouch exclusive case, to be more premium, it would be disappointing if they use it on the whole QFR range.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I smack the keys pretty hard with my fingers, as do most gamers, and the "compound bow" behavior of these switchs are causing me to bottom out the switch much harder without any cushioning.
> My fingers are getting impact shocked.


Same thing happened to me when I used reds, ended up having to go to blacks/greens. I slam down on the keys, and it really did hurt my hands after awhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, I do like the case honestly. That is the case they are using in the novatouch as well, I hope they only use it on these two keyboards though. I thought that case was a novatouch exclusive case, to be more premium, it would be disappointing if they use it on the whole QFR range.


I didn't think they were re-inventing the QFR's. Though its starting to look like the nova will be $199.99 or so if they are asking $150 for the QFR-I

For $150, I'd rather buy a ducky TKL or filco. the reactive lighting and modes are cool, but not really nessisary. THough ever since I put LED's in my poker2, I've barely touched my QFR.


----------



## JayKthnx

ducky has had reactive lighting for a couple years now.


----------



## DF is BUSY

why is it so hard to find a 104 set of white blank for a reasonable price?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> why is it so hard to find a 104 set of white blank for a reasonable price?


you can get them from signature plastics but they are DSA profile. around 60 bucks shipped for main set, modifier set and numpad set.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> why is it so hard to find a 104 set of white blank for a reasonable price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can get them from signature plastics but they are DSA profile. around 60 bucks shipped for main set, modifier set and numpad set.
Click to expand...

yeah i can also get a 104 set from WASD for 50 not including tax or ship (if there is)

wish they can be had for 40 or less. they are blanks ! lol

*

apparently a set of

-[56 Key Standard Base set]

-[33 Key Standard Modifier Set]

-[17 Key Blank Numpad Set]

from pimpmykeyboards gets you a set of DSA/PBT 105(6) blanks for $50 shipped. another option to look at I suppose.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it looks like it is a brown switch. Price is pretty high IMO.. Should be around $130 tops.


It will be a brownnn for now. Prices will go down though, It's said that the lighting with be very different from ducky's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, I do like the case honestly. That is the case they are using in the novatouch as well, I hope they only use it on these two keyboards though. I thought that case was a novatouch exclusive case, to be more premium, it would be disappointing if they use it on the whole QFR range.


Apparently QFR-SI as well ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> ducky has had reactive lighting for a couple years now.


Shine 2 is not as fully featured as shine 3 though but ... I have to pay through the nose for a ducky shine here


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> yeah i can also get a 104 set from WASD for 50 not including tax or ship (if there is)
> 
> wish they can be had for 40 or less. they are blanks ! lol
> 
> *
> apparently a set of
> -[56 Key Standard Base set]
> -[33 Key Standard Modifier Set]
> -[17 Key Blank Numpad Set]
> 
> from pimpmykeyboards gets you a set of DSA/PBT 105(6) blanks for $50 shipped. another option to look at I suppose.


pimpmykeyboard is signature plastic fyi









I just ordered a blank black base and modifier set last week. Going to see how I like them by testing on my Poker ii. Then if liked, I'm ordering more to cobble together a full set for my K70 along with a 7x spacebar.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you can get them from signature plastics but they are DSA profile. around 60 bucks shipped for main set, modifier set and numpad set.


I honestly can't figure out what the attraction to DSA is ... sculptured profiles are so much nicer to type on. Model M got it right 20 30 years ago, man.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cooler-master-quickfire-rapid-i-fully-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> Quickfire-I MSRP $149.99
> 
> it says you can order it, but no options for selecting switch type, etc etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it looks like it is a brown switch. Price is pretty high IMO.. Should be around $130 tops.


Yeah that's too expensive for what it is - I'm no mech pro - but yeah....


----------



## daguardian

but saving money is boring....


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I honestly can't figure out what the attraction to DSA is ... sculptured profiles are so much nicer to type on. Model M got it right 20 30 years ago, man.


I have never typed on them, but I do like that they look different. Sculted keys definiteyl do feel nice.


----------



## JayKthnx

I would expect the shine 3 to be more fully featured. Wouldn't make sense to release a new flagship model with less features. It's really not that much of a difference overall between my yotd and my ds3s though. Shine 3 just has a couple extra modes.


----------



## Sniping

I like DSA keycaps, I have it on my ErgoDox right now. I'm in on Round 5 honeywell so I'll have SA keycaps coming in as well, but DSA is cool to type on, the scooped f and j feels great, I actually don't really like the scoop on Cherry/GMK keycaps. DSA feels much more comfortable for those 2 keys.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have dsa on my ergodox and my qfr and I love them. The textured tops are a big plus over smooth as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I want to get the metalic keycaps for my razer now...

http://www.banggood.com/MKC-One-Set-37-Keys-Kirsite-Keycaps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-90013.html ???


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I want to get the metalic keycaps for my razer now...
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/MKC-One-Set-37-Keys-Kirsite-Keycaps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-90013.html ???


looks ugly to me


----------



## JayKthnx

Those caps are made of a zinc alloy. Your switch springs may not be strong enough to keep them up. 45g springs are notorious for having difficulty holding up metal caps.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I honestly can't figure out what the attraction to DSA is ... sculptured profiles are so much nicer to type on. Model M got it right 20 30 years ago, man.


Have you tried DSA? It's actually surprisingly nice. Also, it is a sculpted profile. It's not graduated like DCS and SA are, but it is sculpted, it's not some weird completely flat cap. Since it's marginally shorter than DCS (similar in height to my typerwriter Dyesubs) it's not weird to type on, not like SA is.

I also like DCS because they're a tiny bit thicker, so they don't feel as cheap and flimsy as DCS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I like DSA keycaps, I have it on my ErgoDox right now. I'm in on Round 5 honeywell so I'll have SA keycaps coming in as well, but DSA is cool to type on, the scooped f and j feels great, I actually don't really like the scoop on Cherry/GMK keycaps. DSA feels much more comfortable for those 2 keys.


Cherry/GMK scoops are my favorite. It's so much easier for me to find my home keys with scoops than with the different permutations of the nubs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> looks ugly to me


Agreed. There are some cool metal caps, but I've never understood the appeal of the MKC zinc caps.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Those caps are made of a zinc alloy. Your switch springs may not be strong enough to keep them up. 45g springs are notorious for having difficulty holding up metal caps.


oh i didn't know that.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, zinc keys can also patina really quickly from oils from your skin, basically turn a dark color.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cooler-master-quickfire-rapid-i-fully-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> Quickfire-I MSRP $149.99
> 
> it says you can order it, but no options for selecting switch type, etc etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, the QFR is great for the price, but if they continue to charge $150, why would you get a backlit QFR for the same money as a Shine 3 that has better lighting effects? If I was spending that kind of money on a backlit board, I'd rather have the Ducky. Charging $125 would make it far more appealing.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah, the QFR is great for the price, but if they continue to charge $150, why would you get a backlit QFR for the same money as a Shine 3 that has better lighting effects? If I was spending that kind of money on a backlit board, I'd rather have the Ducky. Charging $125 would make it far more appealing.


That's why CM depends on your feedback! Tell CMRajiv about it.
Also, the lighting is slightly more functional than Shine 3 AFAIK.
I'm more interested in the QFR-SI though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'd be a buyer at $120, but $150 puts it in a wide range of keyboards. I'd rather just buy another poker with a keycap set and toss my own led's in it for that much.

and assuming they continue the trend, the mx green version could be $170 or so, the stealth versions about the same.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'd be a buyer at $120, but $150 puts it in a wide range of keyboards. I'd rather just buy another poker with a keycap set and toss my own led's in it for that much.
> 
> and assuming they continue the trend, the mx green version could be $170 or so, the stealth versions about the same.


Speaking of green switches

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=63


----------



## Jixr

Notbad.jpg


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Speaking of green switches
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=63


I'll have to remember that when I get around to building an Ergodox that isn't the Mass Drop Kit. My MD kit has blues and I'm thinking swapping to the 65gm springs before I build it since I couldn't decide between blues or greens for switches.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> yeah i can also get a 104 set from WASD for 50 not including tax or ship (if there is)
> 
> wish they can be had for 40 or less. they are blanks ! lol
> 
> *
> apparently a set of
> -[56 Key Standard Base set]
> -[33 Key Standard Modifier Set]
> -[17 Key Blank Numpad Set]
> 
> from pimpmykeyboards gets you a set of DSA/PBT 105(6) blanks for $50 shipped. another option to look at I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pimpmykeyboard is signature plastic fyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a blank black base and modifier set last week. Going to see how I like them by testing on my Poker ii. Then if liked, I'm ordering more to cobble together a full set for my K70 along with a 7x spacebar.
Click to expand...

ah i didnt know that about pimp and signature. haha

please, let me know how you like those DSA caps. im still on the fence about ordering


----------



## azianai

got annoyed with the CODE's OEM profile ABS keys so i swapped my GMK Beige onto it.
Then put my Graphite set on my Filco


----------



## Jixr

That filco looks sweet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey jixr are there paints you can use on keycaps and they wont wear down?

I'm thinking of customizing this razer and getting a set of blanks and i want to paint it, but the spacebar is a unique peice. I'd have tp paint it a similar color.

Are there chrome paints as well?
I also want to redo the spacebar mod on my model M and make it grey like the rest of the keycaps.

I'm done buying keyboards, but I want to customize mine now.

I like my ducky as it is with just the letter keys illuminated, but the other two...needs some flavor.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey jixr are there paints you can use on keycaps and they wont wear down?


not that I know of, I've tried a few different paints, but they either looked crappy, had weird and un-uniformed textures that felt weird on my fingers, and over-all I just don't recomend it unless you're just doing it for the lulz. ( and if they are pad printed you have to sand the tops before hand to make them smooth )

You could always get white caps and dye them (I've no experience with that)

Maybe try to find a group buy or create a "WTB" post on that 'other' website ( love your avatar there, rep the OCN! ) for the spacbar size you need, maybe even a white one and change the LED to match the color of the rest of the keys? several sets have options for spacebar sizes and stuff.

Though a spacebar may not be that bad to do, since it will be the only key painted, and if you're like me, you hit it with the side of your thumb and not the tip, so you woulnd't feel the texture wierdness so much. I would only go at it if you had a spare laying around though. And since the stock one is already 'painted' for the backlighting, it the paint may not come out as well as it would on a regular non-backlit cap.

There are chrome and metalic paints, but they can crack and flake easily, using them on a case might be okay, but I'm unsure of a keycap. I don't have much exp. with chrome and metalic like paints.

There is also this, maybe it will help you out?
http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/spacebar-inventory

Just my personal opinion from my own experiments, painting a keycap is the last thing I'd want to do.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> not that I know of, I've tried a few different paints, but they either looked crappy, had weird and un-uniformed textures that felt weird on my fingers, and over-all I just don't recomend it unless you're just doing ti for the lulz.
> 
> You could always get white caps and dye them (I've no experience with that)
> 
> Maybe try to find a group buy or create a "WTB" post on that 'other' website ( love your avatar there, rep the OCN! ) for the spacbar size you need, maybe even a white one and change the LED to match the color of the rest of the keys? several sets have options for spacebar sizes and stuff.
> 
> Though a spacebar may not be that bad to do, since it will be the only key painted, and if you're like me, you hit it with the side of your thumb and not the tip, so you woulnd't feel the texture wierdness so much. I would only go at it if you had a spare laying around though. And since the stock one is already 'painted' for the backlighting, it the paint may not come out as well as it would on a regular non-backlit cap.
> 
> There are chrome and metalic paints, but they can crack and flake easily, using them on a case might be okay, but I'm unsure of a keycap. I don't have much exp. with chrome and metalic like paints.


Ah,

Thanks was just curious.


----------



## Jixr

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/spacebar-inventory

check here maybe for a new spacebar?

( you also ninja'd me when I was editing my OP )


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ok so my QFR is going to get desoldered and switches changed. Plate painted/modified for soldered switch opening. But I need another keyboard to take it's place while I work on it. The Poker 2 is an option but I'm kind of looking for something that I can build myself. I'm particularly interested in a Mini form factor. With in line function keys and arrow keys.

I'd like to build something like the LZ MX Mini.

So what are my options here?

I see I can get a case for 174 from GON but that just an anodized plate and acrylic case. Seems quite expensive for what's included.

Also what about PCB's. Gon has the PS2AVR MX-Mini pcb for sale in his shop but are there other options?

EDIT: I guess I should be looking into the Epsilon as well. Just ran across it now.


----------



## Xaero252

@Franbunny you can also try dye. People have dyed keys to a relatively high level of success and its a durable lasting effect. Depends on the color though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I have heard that vinyl dye and ABS plastic work well together. I'm not sure about other kinds of plastic unfortunately.


----------



## phillyd

That feel when you just cleaned your keyboard


----------



## Angrychair

I received and installed the DSA PBT keycaps today on my K70, I put them on the main and modifier keys, I'm using 1.25 keys on CTRL because I only had one 1.5 left over... Need to order a 7x spacebar, numpad keys and a second set of modifiers to complete the whole keyboard....so expensive. Not eve sure if I like the DSA profile.


----------



## Angrychair




----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I received and installed the DSA PBT keycaps today on my K70, I put them on the main and modifier keys, I'm using 1.25 keys on CTRL because I only had one 1.5 left over... Need to order a 7x spacebar, numpad keys and a *second set of modifiers* to complete the whole keyboard....so expensive. Not eve sure if I like the DSA profile.


why a second set ?


----------



## Insane569

Looks like I'm gonna score me a CMstorm QFR blue switch for 76$ today.
Sweet.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> why is it so hard to find a 104 set of white blank for a reasonable price?


Here is the best I could find for a 104 key set of blanks. Keep in mind that these are PBT, so they will have a different feel than the stock abs and will most likely never get shiny no matter how much you type on them.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-blank-key-ca/lid=19240210

They also have a set of white engraved for $3 less if you wanted all white, but could still see the symbols and letters.

Short of these, Banggood has white printed caps for $24 shipped, and blank 87 key sets for $18 shipped

http://www.banggood.com/PBT-87-Blank-White-Key-Caps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-84084.html


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> why is it so hard to find a 104 set of white blank for a reasonable price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best I could find for a 104 key set of blanks. Keep in mind that these are PBT, so they will have a different feel than the stock abs and will most likely never get shiny no matter how much you type on them.
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-blank-key-ca/lid=19240210
> 
> They also have a set of white engraved for $3 less if you wanted all white, but could still see the symbols and letters.
> 
> Short of these, Banggood has white printed caps for $24 shipped, and blank 87 key sets for $18 shipped
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/PBT-87-Blank-White-Key-Caps-For-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-p-84084.html
Click to expand...

thanks.


----------



## Torvi

any reviews on Keycool 87II Purple Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard-Cherry MX Brown Switch ?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> why a second set ?


I dont have enough 1x sonce i had to use some on the bottom row and I need another 1.5.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I dont have enough 1x sonce i had to use some on the bottom row and I need another 1.5.


You might want to put up a WTB thread on a keyboard forum-some people might have the keys you're looking for from SP grab bags.
Edit: Actually I think nubbinator has a thread for something like this over at Geekhack, you might want to check it out.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/product/spacebar-inventory
> 
> check here maybe for a new spacebar?
> 
> ( you also ninja'd me when I was editing my OP )


If i need anything of a spacebar, i want a flipped one for my model M


----------



## Angrychair

so what I actually need is 1 1.5u key, 4 1u keys, and the numpad set to complete my keyboard properly, along with a 7u spacebar.

and for what ever reason i'm not allowed to make new threads in the classifieds section at geekhack, probably not enough posts.


----------



## Sniping

Yeah the minimum is 60 lol


----------



## Angrychair

so what should my next keyboard be?

currently own K70 with reds and Poker II with blues. I'd be up for a long term scratch build but my soldering skills are rubbish. So really thats out of the question.

I should probably start posting more on GH but I like you guys more


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> so what should my next keyboard be?
> 
> currently own K70 with reds and Poker II with blues. I'd be up for a long term scratch build but my soldering skills are rubbish. So really thats out of the question.
> 
> I should probably start posting more on GH but I like you guys more


Get a QFR and have fun tinkering?


----------



## Angrychair

are they really that moddable other than easy keycap swaps? I mean, I don't know anything about them other than they are made by CoolerMaster which I don't really care for.... call me a noob. TKL would be the way to go since I already have 60% and full size. I've been thinking about an ergodox really hard too.

I don't know how much I like these DSA keycaps either. I guess they will take some getting used to. I like the textured tops, but the profile makes me hit the edge of keys often. But I'm not really mistyping either. They fit TIGHT and are hard to pull off, I"m afraid of ripping a switch off the plate, I accidentally put the domed f/j keys in the wrong spot because they are so similar looking being blank to the other keys.


----------



## JayKthnx

You can take the top off the qfr to mod it in like 20 seconds. Also, taking that top off gives you full access to everything inside. They're pretty fantastic project boards.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Hey guys two ducks for me. Definitely becoming a problem....

















Sorry about the dust!


----------



## newchemicals

2 ducks are not a problem.

3 ducks are not a problem.

4 ducks might be a problem.

5 ducks could be a problem.

6 ducks is a problem.

7 ducks means you have a bunch a ducks.


----------



## fleetfeather

1 duck is also fine i think. avatar is relevant.


----------



## Jixr

only two? you must be new here....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> only two? you must be new here....


I don't even have one!! But I want a Code and two CM Storm keyboards, that counts right?


----------



## Jixr

a mech's a mech! it counts for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Can't decide if it will be new headphones, new keyboards, or studio monitors (Yorkville YSM5's) first.... Too many options.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! What is the cheapest mech keyboard available for new purchase? Any links?


----------



## newchemicals

Ragsters: The monoprice cherry mx blue is one of the cheapest ones I know of. http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=2


----------



## newchemicals

Only 1 Duck here
1 Monoprice
1 Unicomp
2 IBMs


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! What is the cheapest mech keyboard available for new purchase? Any links?


Don't go for the cheapest keyboard. Trust me, it's worth it to spend more.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Don't go for the cheapest keyboard. Trust me, it's worth it to spend more.


It always is. I've regretted my RK9000 purchase which introduced me to the world of mech keyboards because of the terribly made plastic case.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Thanks for making me feel better, I had a black widow tournament edition as well, but two is enough....for now


----------



## Jixr

The only bad answer for number of mechanical keyboards owned is "zero"

Is it bad if I want to buy a new BW to steal the switches out of it? I hear they are supposed to have less 'wiggle' which is the one thing that bothers me with cherry keys.

Toss some 80g springs in them, make them true greens, and bam-o! I'd be set.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The only bad answer for number of mechanical keyboards owned is "zero"
> 
> Is it bad if I want to buy a new BW to steal the switches out of it? I hear they are supposed to have less 'wiggle' which is the one thing that bothers me with cherry keys.
> 
> Toss some 80g springs in them, make them true greens, and bam-o! I'd be set.


If they actually have less wiggle I might get one of the new BWT's.


----------



## Jixr

buy the cheap one for $80, harvest the switches, replace them with mx blues, and resell for $50. Hm....

I wonder if its the slider, or the stem, or the housing that lets it have less wobble.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> buy the cheap one for $80, harvest the switches, replace them with mx blues, and resell for $50. Hm....
> 
> I wonder if its the slider, or the stem, or the housing that lets it have less wobble.


That's a good idea! But idk how to remove switches...


----------



## DaveLT

Ya but it's made by kailh which means it will break all the time :\


----------



## Kimir

A little soldering job, multiplied by the number of switches, could take a while.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Ya but it's made by kailh which means it will break all the time :\


There is zero evidence that the 'razor' switches do not last as long as cherry products. If their claims are true about tightening up the production quality, then you can't assume they will break just because they cost less to make than cherry's


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A little soldering job, multiplied by the number of switches, could take a while.


its not so bad, swapping teh springs will be the longest part, I can change switches on keyboards in 4 hours tops if I didn't have to change springs.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Ya but it's made by kailh which means it will break all the time :\


where exactly is the proof on the kailh switches breaking all the time?
I know the running gag is China bootleg switch or pirated switch, or fake switch, but has anyone actually done any testing on the switch to see how many presses it takes?
Also i know the cool thing to do is bash razer, but really i'd be interested in some real testing to see if the switch actually is any good.

Why is it cheaper alternatives is looked down upon? Shouldn't we be actually happy if the switch delivers the same quality at a lower price? This can only make cherry lower their prices too.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> where exactly is the proof on the kailh switches breaking all the time?
> I know the running gag is China bootleg switch or pirated switch, or fake switch, but has anyone actually done any testing on the switch to see how many presses it takes?
> Also i know the cool thing to do is bash razer, but really i'd be interested in some real testing to see if the switch actually is any good.
> 
> Why is it cheaper alternatives is looked down upon? Shouldn't we be actually happy if the switch delivers the same quality at a lower price? This can only make cherry lower their prices too.


Hit off center and it might break when you remove it. If you know nothing of it you aren't a mech keyboard fan


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Hit off center and it might break when you remove it. If you know nothing of it you aren't a mech keyboard fan





http://imgur.com/7ujle


**Edit**
Apparently the images are [email protected]'s images, ripster just commenting about them

Also with Ripster's images, he even said the kailh copies seem to be pretty accurate to cherry's manufacturing specs.

I'm not living/breathing mech switches, im an enthusiast but people on GH are also saying its still a wait/see if these switches perform worse, the same, or better.

I've looked all over and the hit off center comment is repeated multiple times by some users without any proof (especially if you're using [email protected] as the reference lol or [email protected])

Also Kailh is already on generation 3 of their switch, the pictures and reference above is from gen 1 which in terms of the switches don't see to have any problems known yet. The snapped stem pic is the only one i've seen or anyone talk about. Everyone else is just using anecdotal evidence and parroting what they've seen on google

I'd rather more information than just some anecdotal evidence. Instead of just being ignorant.


----------



## HPE1000

As fun as it might be to bash on razer all day, using the fact that a kailh switchs stem broke to show that they are low quality is just wrong. Are we going to ignore that cherry users have broken their stems before, as well as ripping the stem through the top of the switch housing as well(this seems pretty common to me)?

I would also be willing to say that someone who has a cheap mech with those switches wouldn't know the proper way to remove a keycap in the first place. I have seen plenty of noob mech users screw up their keyboards by trying to remove keycaps with business cards and screwdrivers. Hell, I almost destroyed a switch while using one of those cheap plastic keycap removers that you find with keyboards like the QFR, where one side of the puller detaches from the keycap and you end up pulling the switch sideways.


----------



## phillyd

Where do you guys get that the Razer switches are Kalih?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where do you guys get that the Razer switches are Kalih?


From the fact that their logo is right on the switch


----------



## phillyd

Fair enough!


----------



## JayKthnx

CM Storm Quick Fire stealth on MD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire stealth on MD


I was just about to quote my favourite WoW boss ever... Until I saw they're MX Browns. I'm saved!


----------



## fleetfeather

Any thoughts on that wrist rest available on MD? I was thinking about grabbing the shorter one for my Choc Mini


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> got annoyed with the CODE's OEM profile ABS keys so i swapped my GMK Beige onto it.
> Then put my Graphite set on my Filco


I love those GMK Beige caps, but isn't the CODE backlit?


----------



## HPE1000

Click Clack and Brobot sales going on tomorrow afternoon at geekhack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I love those GMK Beige caps, but isn't the CODE backlit?


Backlit keyboards without stupid cheap backlit keycaps look awesome, more of an underglow than anything.


----------



## Anoxy

I'd love to see what it looks like at night then. I assume those caps are pretty thick so the backlight doesn't shine through much if at all?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'd love to see what it looks like at night then. I assume those caps are pretty thick so the backlight doesn't shine through much if at all?


Yes, they won't shine though, those keycaps are as thick as they come pretty much. I have a set myself.

Really depends on the color and brightness of the backlight, as well as the color of the mounting plate you are using but it can look like this. Those are dolch keycaps but they are essentially the same as the classic beige from above, thick abs GMK keycaps.

(not my keyboard)

As you can see, the escape key isn't thick abs like the rest of the keycaps so some light sines through.


----------



## DaveLT




----------



## Anoxy

Is that a Trigger Z? Where the hell did you get it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, they won't shine though, those keycaps are as thick as they come pretty much. I have a set myself.
> 
> Really depends on the color and brightness of the backlight, as well as the color of the mounting plate you are using but it can look like this. Those are dolch keycaps but they are essentially the same as the classic beige from above, thick abs GMK keycaps.
> 
> (not my keyboard)
> 
> As you can see, the escape key isn't thick abs like the rest of the keycaps so some light sines through.


That... Is a very VERY gorgeous keyboard.


----------



## user18

Time to update my membership in the OP.

Picked up a cheap RK9000 in reds, mostly to try out the switch.

Typing this on the QFR I've just finished modding to clears -- don't even have the case back together yet.

Love the clears, but it remains to see if my fingers will get tired with the heavier switches.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is that a Trigger Z? Where the hell did you get it?


Yup trigger Z. I'm a reviewer for Cooler Master


----------



## Jack Mac

And this is why I don't go on r/mechanicalkeyboards or just post on it. The people there are jerks for no reason.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/23fkaz/photos_my_completed_ibm_model_m/
They get bent out of shape about what I did to my keyboard as if I destroyed a Model M. I wasn't even asking for opinions, I just wanted to share.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> And this is why I don't go on r/mechanicalkeyboards or just post on it. The people there are jerks for no reason.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23fkaz/photos_my_completed_ibm_model_m/
> They get bent out of shape about what I did to my keyboard as if I destroyed a Model M.


I think it looks amazing personally.
I love how people have to say something bad, in order to make themselves feel superior in this world.
If you ain't got nothing good to say - don't say it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think it looks amazing personally.
> I love how people have to say something bad, in order to make themselves feel superior in this world.
> If you ain't got nothing good to say - don't say it.


Thanks! And I totally agree with you, I have no idea why that guy keeps bothering me, scary thing is that according to his profile, he's a moderator on some subreddits.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Thanks! And I totally agree with you, I have no idea why that guy keeps bothering me, scary thing is that according to his profile, he's a moderator on some subreddits.


Some people that acquire power, think they own the world.
Sometimes it actually is true - ie. Putin in Russia lol.
People like this exist


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yup trigger Z. I'm a reviewer for Cooler Master


Son of a gun.....any word on when it will be available in the US?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Thanks! And I totally agree with you, I have no idea why that guy keeps bothering me, scary thing is that according to his profile, he's a moderator on some subreddits.


Ha, I posted in your thread. While I do wish you would have managed to keep the IBM logo, I saw you botched it so oh well, it happens.
The beige is classic, but that black was really nicely done.

Don't worry about the troll. He's just trying to get a rise out of you, stop feeding him.


----------



## falcon26

Looking to get the Coolermaster Quickfire rapid. Just not sure about which key. Black or Red? I don't do much typing but I do play a lot of BF4. I don't like loud keys. Which would suit my needs better?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> And this is why I don't go on r/mechanicalkeyboards or just post on it. The people there are jerks for no reason.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23fkaz/photos_my_completed_ibm_model_m/
> They get bent out of shape about what I did to my keyboard as if I destroyed a Model M. I wasn't even asking for opinions, I just wanted to share.


You mean the ripster fan club? I rarely go there anymore since it's devolved into "lulz, I'm so random," "look at my QFR/Poker that I threw crappy WASD caps on and called it a mod," "here's some stuff I was obviously paid off to say good things about," and so on.

There are some quality posters and users on there, but it usually annoys me more than I'm interested on what's going on there.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Looking to get the Coolermaster Quickfire rapid. Just not sure about which key. Black or Red? I don't do much typing but I do play a lot of BF4. I don't like loud keys. Which would suit my needs better?


Either, and make sure to get o-rings to help muffle the clack sound.

Also, get blacks if you want something stiffer, otherwise go with reds.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Looking to get the Coolermaster Quickfire rapid. Just not sure about which key. Black or Red? I don't do much typing but I do play a lot of BF4. I don't like loud keys. Which would suit my needs better?


Probably reds but since you live in Newark go to your local Fry's and open up and try a bunch of keyboards with different switches(they don't care) and try them, it is all down to personal preference really. I can tell you what switch is supposed to be good for what, how much force is required and how far you have to push but you should really try it yourself.


----------



## zigziglar

My brother has had blacks for a year and he loves my Red board and says hell eventually switch. Horses for courses though .


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Son of a gun.....any word on when it will be available in the US?
> Ha, I posted in your thread. While I do wish you would have managed to keep the IBM logo, I saw you botched it so oh well, it happens.
> The beige is classic, but that black was really nicely done.
> 
> Don't worry about the troll. He's just trying to get a rise out of you, stop feeding him.


No idea. Trigger Z has been in Asia for some time now








Here is my review, folks : http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=57280
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Looking to get the Coolermaster Quickfire rapid. Just not sure about which key. Black or Red? I don't do much typing but I do play a lot of BF4. I don't like loud keys. Which would suit my needs better?


TBH Blacks I think. I play BF4 with blues and reds as well as blacks and I'm better off with blacks


----------



## Anoxy

I'd agree with blacks. Reds feel a little too light to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> And this is why I don't go on r/mechanicalkeyboards or just post on it. The people there are jerks for no reason.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23fkaz/photos_my_completed_ibm_model_m/%5B/URL
> 
> You mean the ripster fan club? I rarely go there anymore since it's devolved into "lulz, I'm so random," "look at my QFR/Poker that I threw crappy WASD caps on and called it a mod," "here's some stuff I was obviously paid off to say good things about," and so on.
> 
> There are some quality posters and users on there, but it usually annoys me more than I'm interested on what's going on there.


It's like a cult.


----------



## falcon26

Are blacks discontinued with the rapid fire? No one has the black switches only the red...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Are blacks discontinued with the rapid fire? No one has the black switches only the red...


I believe cooler master confirmed that they are done with the black switches, for whatever reason. If you really want them you can just get a new TG3 for $25 shipped and get the black switches from that to put in a QFR.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-USB-TG3-Electronics-Keyboard-w-Touchpad-Mouse-Buttons-KBA-nBLTA-QTY-AVAIL-/121266006222


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

WHAT. Does this mean my QFR is an antique now?! Will somebody buy it for $1000 to own a piece of history? Did they just sell poorly? I'll be fine once they bring out Clears and Greens to replace them. Dave, make them do this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> WHAT. Does this mean my QFR is an antique now?! Will somebody buy it for $1000 to own a piece of history? Did they just sell poorly? I'll be fine once they bring out Clears and Greens to replace them. Dave, make them do this.


I second this. Clears would be awesome, as would higher availability for Greens ^_^


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> WHAT. Does this mean my QFR is an antique now?! Will somebody buy it for $1000 to own a piece of history? Did they just sell poorly? I'll be fine once they bring out Clears and Greens to replace them. Dave, make them do this.


Ya it's an antique now ... AFAIK CM is done with Blacks







You can get greens with stealths but the one switch I really want them to continue using is the black. Why's the black gone?! the last keyboard to have blacks is the Trigger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I second this. Clears would be awesome, as would higher availability for Greens ^_^


QFR Stealth has greens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I believe cooler master confirmed that they are done with the black switches, for whatever reason. If you really want them you can just get a new TG3 for $25 shipped and get the black switches from that to put in a QFR.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-USB-TG3-Electronics-Keyboard-w-Touchpad-Mouse-Buttons-KBA-nBLTA-QTY-AVAIL-/121266006222


Doesn't it look like membranes to me?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> QFR Stealth has greens.


Indeed they do. I'll probably look into picking up a QuickFire XT Stealth though, due to my preference for 104key keyboards (I go just a bit nuts without my numpad).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Doesn't it look like membranes to me?


I'm 99% sure it is MX Blacks, I would buy it right now but I want vintage blacks instead. It is MX Black with a little rubber spill sheet between the switches and keycaps that makes it feel like a rubber dome, they are meant for police cars.


----------



## Jack Mac

Why is it so cheap?


----------



## Anoxy

I just got one of those CoolerMaster demo boards, and I'm really liking the Greens. They probably aren't the most practical switch, but that firm click is soooo satisfying. Also really like Clears.

Anyone know of an MX Green board that comes with PBT caps, or would I be better off grabbing something like the WASD code and buying a separate set of caps?

Also, does anyone know where to get a Classic Beige set like this? Doesn't have to be blue legends, though they are extremely rad.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why is it so cheap?


Just like the Cherry G84-4100 is cheap too. Basically disused stock that are left lying around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just got one of those CoolerMaster demo boards, and I'm really liking the Greens. They probably aren't the most practical switch, but that firm click is soooo satisfying. Also really like Clears.
> 
> Anyone know of an MX Green board that comes with PBT caps, or would I be better off grabbing something like the WASD code and buying a separate set of caps?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to get a Classic Beige set like this? Doesn't have to be blue legends, though they are extremely rad.


Buy a green board and buy PBT caps.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just got one of those CoolerMaster demo boards, and I'm really liking the Greens. They probably aren't the most practical switch, but that firm click is soooo satisfying. Also really like Clears.
> 
> Anyone know of an MX Green board that comes with PBT caps, or would I be better off grabbing something like the WASD code and buying a separate set of caps?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to get a Classic Beige set like this? Doesn't have to be blue legends, though they are extremely rad.


PBT keycaps can actually be quite cheap so just buy them separately.

That keycap set you linked is a GMK classic doubleshot set. They've been very hard to get a hold of recently because Originative sold out and they've been a pain to deal with for many people anyway so I'm not sure if I want to buy from them even if they do come back in stock. Keep your eyes peeled though, they do come up for sale sometimes, whether used or new. You should also check out the charred orange and Dolch sets from GMK, those look sweet too.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So the $25 Black board is a bargain, not a scam? ...I think I found my next purchase.

Also, happy Easter. I hope you too are escaping talking to your family by talking to strangers on the Internet.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So the $25 Black board is a bargain, not a scam? ...I think I found my next purchase.
> 
> Also, happy Easter. I hope you too are escaping talking to your family by talking to strangers on the Internet.


I have also seen WYSE w/ MX blacks (120+ keys!) go for sub 20$ but these can't be used as a windows keyboard

Ain't no easter in the far east of asia.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have also seen WYSE w/ MX blacks (120+ keys!) go for sub 20$ but these can't be used as a windows keyboard
> 
> Ain't no easter in the far east of asia.


Yeah, that is what I am wanting, because WYSE will have vintage black switches.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is what I am wanting, because WYSE will have vintage black switches.


I'm itching to get one right now to replace the switches in my trigger z.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is what I am wanting, because WYSE will have vintage black switches.


Not all do. I've had Wyse boards with modern Blacks, vintage Blacks, and old Blacks. I still don't really see the vintage Black hype.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not all do. I've had Wyse boards with modern Blacks, vintage Blacks, and old Blacks. I still don't really see the vintage Black hype.


I don't know, I am not doing it because of any sort of hype, but I did get a couple older, but not vintage black switches recently and they are very smooth in comparison to new ones I have. Plus vintage blacks seem to be pretty cheap to get off of people.


----------



## nubbinator

Old blacks feel good because they're broken in, regardless of whether they're the new style, old style, or vintage. Brand new ones need lube and time.


----------



## phillyd

So aside from the bluetooth, the KBTalking Pro isn't good. It's cheaply made using poor materials. They keycaps are horrible and are wearing down. Might be in the market for a Ducky Shine 3 with blue's and green lighting soon.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It could be that old Blacks are just more worn out and broken in than new ones. Are all WYSE keyboards mechanical, or just some?


----------



## dubsgalore

I'm Dubs, and i've decided to join this forum for whatever reasons. I'm pretty active over at Geekhack.org, Deskthority.net, and otd.kr


__
https://flic.kr/p/mwXta5


__
https://flic.kr/p/mYDXAV


__
https://flic.kr/p/nctEXz


__
https://flic.kr/p/gAycWS


maybe i can start getting back into pc parts as thats what most of this forum seems to be..


----------



## newchemicals

Nice looking boards dubs.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> And this is why I don't go on r/mechanicalkeyboards or just post on it. The people there are jerks for no reason.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23fkaz/photos_my_completed_ibm_model_m/
> They get bent out of shape about what I did to my keyboard as if I destroyed a Model M. I wasn't even asking for opinions, I just wanted to share.


Well, I liked your paintjob, I was thinking of doing the same to mine.

I think they just have more bored people over there.


----------



## HPE1000

Welcome dubs









So.. Now the wait begins for the brobot and clickclack sale results


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Nice looking boards dubs.


thanks dawg


----------



## HPE1000

Not really, mainly the members who are also GH members. I got both on the dot (4:00:00 and 4:20:00) and I will have to cry if I dont get even one lol


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, mainly the members who are also GH members. I got both on the dot (4:00:00 and 4:20:00) and I will have to cry if I dont get even one lol


last year I got what you got for the clack sale, and literally got the last item on my 10 item list....good luck!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, mainly the members who are also GH members. I got both on the dot (4:00:00 and 4:20:00) and I will have to cry if I dont get even one lol


Shame there weren't any steel Brobots, so purdy.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I guess I probably should have used a hotmail account rather than gmail huh. Oh well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> I'm Dubs, and i've decided to join this forum for whatever reasons. I'm pretty active over at Geekhack.org, Deskthority.net, and otd.kr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/mYDXAV
> 
> maybe i can start getting back into pc parts as thats what most of this forum seems to be..


I like the Mad Dogs







you should visit the headphone club.


----------



## falcon26

I went with the Rapid Fire with red switches. I really liked the size of it, and the matte finish on it. I could not find it in black switches. Although I know they did make them at one time or another. It was $90 at amazon...


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I guess I probably should have used a hotmail account rather than gmail huh. Oh well.


nah gmail works best for 4grabs


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I like the Mad Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should visit the headphone club.


thanks maybe i will... not too much of a headphone guy though. just get advice and knowledge from my good buddy


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It could be that old Blacks are just more worn out and broken in than new ones. Are all WYSE keyboards mechanical, or just some?


Some are rubber dome.


----------



## user18

I totally forgot about the CC sale, but I'm showing my brobot email at 4:20:00 on this end.


----------



## HPE1000

Fully desoldered a filco today, I hurt


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fully desoldered a filco today, I hurt


nice nice nice shot
the last one


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I totally forgot about the CC sale, but I'm showing my brobot email at 4:20:00 on this end.


My CC and Brobot emails were both sent at the exact time of the countdown ending. Didn't get into either sale unfortunately.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> My CC and Brobot emails were both sent at the exact time of the countdown ending. Didn't get into either sale unfortunately.


lolwut

these guys are human

give them a day at least to notify you if you got in/invoice. Right now there's no way to know, in the last 4grabs I got my in message the next day if I remember correctly.

I know that Brocaps just posted, but you're 16:00:00 so you have a good chance of getting in still.


----------



## dubsgalore

cc and bc apparently sent out the emails to the winners and people got them


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bro Caps*
> Sent out emails to those who got in. I may be adding more.
> 
> There's no guarantee as to what you will get, just letting you know that you made it in


I didn't receive any email from here so I assumed I didn't make it.

Also for Clacks everything I was interested in is marked as "gone" in the 4grabs so I figured emails for those had been sent out.

My first time trying to purchase either of these so heres hoping I actually got in.


----------



## Jixr

I think I found the next frame for my next keyboard, Now i'm just unsure about switches, either greens or clears, and a keycap set to go on it.

Its looking to be about a $400+ board though. But would have a full allum case, programable, and a hybrid layout and form factor...

But I aslo have a motorcycle to fix, and a new car to buy.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> My CC and Brobot emails were both sent at the exact time of the countdown ending. Didn't get into either sale unfortunately.


Bro Caps says he might add more, so I haven't given up yet.

I just want toxic bros to match my toxic set. Not much chance of that though, I guess.

:/


----------



## SeeThruHead

That's what I put on my BC order. First choice toxic v2 + thc second choice toxic ooze + green v2. Also have a toxic set incoming that I wanted to match. Oh well.


----------



## zigziglar

Do you guys know whether or not the Leopold FC700R has hardware Repeat Delay/Rate modifiers like Ducky boards?


----------



## DBEAU

CM QFR on sale over at newegg
http://www.overclock.net/t/1483723/newegg-coolermaster-storm-quickfire-rapid-59-99-after-15-00-mir/0_20#post_22142798


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So aside from the bluetooth, the KBTalking Pro isn't good. It's cheaply made using poor materials. They keycaps are horrible and are wearing down. Might be in the market for a Ducky Shine 3 with blue's and green lighting soon.


I repaired a KBT Pure 2 times because of poor material usage and design layout flaws that cause the solder points far left to the LED arrays to break. -_- And the chassis feels cheap and weak. As are the keycaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> It could be that old Blacks are just more worn out and broken in than new ones. Are all WYSE keyboards mechanical, or just some?


Most are MX but not all are MX. Breaking in a switch? We aren't audiophoolery people are we


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Now now. The audiophiles might suffer from the placebo effect, but mechanical parts will wear out because friction ruins everything nice. Whether or not it helps, on the other hand, is up for debate.


----------



## pez

I'm pretty sure whatever wear would be so gradual and minimal that you'd never notice it. Besides, who has a machine to 'burn-in' a keyboard. Even though that'd be interesting to see.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Old blacks feel good because they're broken in, regardless of whether they're the new style, old style, or vintage. Brand new ones need lube and time.


I know, but I was banking on the fact that the older the keyboard/switch is, the more it was used. As I said, mine aren't vintage and they are pretty damn smooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> nice nice nice shot
> the last one


Thanks, I am going to have to retake the picture later and try to get it a little better though but I liked the idea


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know where to find a DS3 TKL with MX blues and green backlight in stock?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm pretty sure whatever wear would be so gradual and minimal that you'd never notice it. Besides, who has a machine to 'burn-in' a keyboard. Even though that'd be interesting to see.


104 vertically-mounted pistons and an air compressor? It's probably more noticeable with a tactile or clicky keyboard rather than with a linear keyboard, though the wear ought to remove any manufacturing imperfections.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Haha why not just one piston.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There are 104 keys? Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Paradigm84

So, I may have been banned from GeekHack:



Apparently they didn't like the proxy I was using to unblock the site due to our ISP account settings.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 104 vertically-mounted pistons and an air compressor? It's probably more noticeable with a tactile or clicky keyboard rather than with a linear keyboard, though the wear ought to remove any manufacturing imperfections.


It's probably be the most expensive hardware you'd ever purchase/build only for such a single and probably virtually useless/mundane task







.


----------



## Nhb93

Is the Massdrop deal on the QFR Stealth with browns a good deal? I really like the feel of browns, but don't want to spend $150 on a G710+.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is the Massdrop deal on the QFR Stealth with browns a good deal? I really like the feel of browns, but don't want to spend $150 on a G710+.


Yes, it's a good deal, but it's also good substantially less features than a G710+.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So, I may have been banned from GeekHack:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they didn't like the proxy I was using to unblock the site due to our ISP account settings.


wth...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So, I may have been banned from GeekHack:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they didn't like the proxy I was using to unblock the site due to our ISP account settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth...
Click to expand...

I know right? Let me go and start a subreddit to vent.









But seriously, I have no idea if it's permanent or not, kind of a shame as I'd miss out on the GB's.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know right? Let me go and start a subreddit to vent.


*ZING!*


----------



## pez

Wait what?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know right? Let me go and start a subreddit to vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have no idea if it's permanent or not, kind of a shame as I'd miss out on the GB's.


LOL
Email the mods, explain the situation, promise to use no proxies.


----------



## Paradigm84

Maybe I'll do that, not sure why it apparently auto-bans for using proxies though.

EDIT - I can log in on my phone, just not on the desktop, even with proxies off. How strange.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Maybe I'll do that, not sure why it apparently auto-bans for using proxies though.
> 
> EDIT - I can log in on my phone, just not on the desktop, even with proxies off. How strange.


I am an Admin on GeekHack. I am checking now. Most likely you got caught in an IP ban that was targeted at someone else who left your IP in the logs.

Checking now, and I will PM you when I learn more.

- samwisekoi


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know right? Let me go and start a subreddit to vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have no idea if it's permanent or not, kind of a shame as I'd miss out on the GB's.


On a brighter note, your wallet will thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> I am an Admin on GeekHack. I am checking now. Most likely you got caught in an IP ban that was targeted at someone else who left your IP in the logs.
> 
> Checking now, and I will PM you when I learn more.
> 
> - samwisekoi


I wasn't sure if I was being trolled or not, but it seems to check out, thanks for the help.









Citrus - I wish that were true, the only difference is I'd have dozens of knives instead of keycap sets.


----------



## samwisekoi

This may impact others here, so I'll post this in the thread.

#1 You, Paradigm84, are not banned in any way on GeekHack. 100% certain about that.

#2 When SMF auto-bans you, it asks your browser to enforce the ban. So...

#3 Please clear your GH cookies and that may be all you need to do.

On the other hand, some particular proxies are banned due to high levels of spammers. Please advise if clearing GH cookies does not solve the problem. Also, I am happy to take this into PM on either forum at any time you like.

- samwisekoi

p.s. I am not a moderator at GeekHack, I am an admin. So I am not typically involved in mod stuff, but I am completely happy to assist any OCN user who has problems over there. I am samwisekoi here, there and everywhere.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, so I have a question on the Corsair K95...

I want to mod mine, and I already have a workaround to change the LEDs from white to amber (basically use stain glass paint over the LEDs).

The other thing I want to do is paint the aluminum faceplate with brass paint. However, painting the plate might be problematic because it seems as if parts of the switches sit on top of the aluminum. If this is the case, is there a way to get the plate off without breaking or removing the switches?


----------



## Torvi

just cover switches with paper duct tape and paint the mobo. Paper duct tape isnt so strong and wont leave marks, you can cut them fairly easy with heavy duty knives also.


----------



## HPE1000

Honestly if you want it to look good, I suggest taking the whole thing apart. Even if you don't want to swap the LEDs they would still be better being painted fully outside of the switch.

All of this will require a lot of soldering/desoldering though.


----------



## Torvi

you guys are such amators in ghetto painting. You need to paint multiple items but dont want to take everything apart?

Lets say you want to spray keyboard leds. wrap it really tight with sandwich plastic foil and cut holes for every led then just go paintspree on it = profit xD


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you guys are such amators in ghetto painting. You need to paint multiple items but dont want to take everything apart?
> 
> Lets say you want to spray keyboard leds. wrap it really tight with sandwich plastic foil and cut holes for every led then just go paintspree on it = profit xD


Except that the vast majority of spray paint is opaque, which defeats the purpose of painting over the LEDs to change their color...


----------



## Torvi

well yep but the op of problem wants to paint em so i just gave him how to


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> well yep but the op of problem wants to paint em so i just gave him how to


The OP of the problem (aka me) already knows how he's gonna handle the LEDs...


----------



## Torvi

its 3 am here, i dont rly bother who i reply to, sorries







anyway good luck with your mod


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Does the K95 use a soft, or hard anodize on the aluminum? Wouldn't you have to sand like nobody's business if it was a hard ano? I distinctly remember reading a lot of reports back in the day (aka over ten years ago) about how it was such a pain to paint some of the initial Lian Li aluminum cases because they used a hard anodization process.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Is there a full led 75% board available?


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers samwisekoi.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Is there a full led 75% board available?


KBT Race II.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Damn. Nice but the nonstandard keycaps all over ruin it. I could el wire mod a choc mini though I guess.


----------



## dubsgalore

__
https://flic.kr/p/nf45PX


__
https://flic.kr/p/nd1DYY


anyone else here get a GMK Mini Pack?


----------



## HPE1000

I only got a green spacebar from another member, I would have actually participated in the thing if they had made a green esc key.


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I only got a green spacebar from another member, I would have actually participated in the thing if they had made a green esc key.


there's been a past gb for that, that Ivan led as well


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> there's been a past gb for that, that Ivan led as well


It was white on green though, right? I want black on green to match my classic beige set


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is the Massdrop deal on the QFR Stealth with browns a good deal? I really like the feel of browns, but don't want to spend $150 on a G710+.


Wait for the CM Storm Trigger Z if you are in the states!


----------



## Anoxy

Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?

I'm really close to snagging a Leopold FC660M with MX Greens, because I really don't like my browns, and the heavier green switch feels awesome. Also, clears are still fairly rare.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?
> 
> I'm really close to snagging a Leopold FC660M with MX Greens, because I really don't like my browns, and the heavier green switch feels awesome. Also, clears are still fairly rare.


It's all subjective really. For me, tactiles feels more "mech" to me than linears do, especially when you have one of the stiffer switches.

This Keycool 108 Clears i type on feels so good and you can type without bottoming out too much and eh, they're perfect to me.

Although, it took a month to ship from China to get here covered in pubes-covered bubble wraps. yuck.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?
> 
> I'm really close to snagging a Leopold FC660M with MX Greens, because I really don't like my browns, and the heavier green switch feels awesome. Also, clears are still fairly rare.


I have reds and I love the linear feel to them. But I have a QFR with blues come this week or next week.
I like not having that slight dead spot that tactile switches seem to have. Like the spot before the click on a blue. I like having a switch that is down and up. Simple and easy. I want blues for other things like typing and having another keyboard switch around.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I have reds and I love the linear feel to them. But I have a QFR with blues come this week or next week.
> I like not having that slight dead spot that tactile switches seem to have. Like the spot before the click on a blue. I like having a switch that is down and up. Simple and easy. I want blues for other things like typing and having another keyboard switch around.


My feelings precisely. ALTHOUGH on occasion, if I start to get pins and needles in my fingers (which unfortunately happens eventually, regardless of switch/ergonomics), I find it much easier to maintain accuracy on Blues than Reds while gaming. But ultimately, I find Reds to be my favourite switch for gaming, and Blues for typing. I have a Brown board and Black board at my brothers house that I just can't tolerate (RSI and CTS wise).

I really want to try Greens and Buckling Springs before I settle on this conclusion.

EDIT: I should add I mean I can't handle Blacks. Browns are nice, and I occasionally plug them in, but I prefer Reds AND my Red board is TKL which helps my RSI further.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?


I can't stand linears due to the lack of feel, so tactile is nice, although I prefer clicky ones. Hence why I eventually plan to modify my G701+ to a combination of MX Greens and Blues.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?


depends on the game for me, FPS, I don't really care, RTS and Strategery games I like clickys.

Really, if I'm 'into' the game, i really don't think about my switches too much.


----------



## zflamewing

I have been using MX Blues for over a year now at home and I haven't seen it be a hindrance though I'm not having to cycle keys faster than once a second or so.


----------



## H3iman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Question for everyone here----do you prefer tactile or linear switches for gaming?
> 
> I'm really close to snagging a Leopold FC660M with MX Greens, because I really don't like my browns, and the heavier green switch feels awesome. Also, clears are still fairly rare.


I've tried MX Blues, Browns, and Black switches and I prefer Blues for both typing and gaming. Like you, I find that Brown switches are too easy to misclick, Blues just seem to have the perfect weight and sound to them.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can't stand linears due to the lack of feel, so tactile is nice, although I prefer clicky ones. Hence why I eventually plan to modify my G701+ to a combination of MX Greens and Blues.


yeah i love my greens


----------



## Jixr

I even made a hybrid board fps board once, basically all bues except for WASD, which were reds, it was kinda nice in games, instant movement, and I dance around quite a bit, and the satisfying click of the other keys when I needed to reload or do whatever.

Even normal typing was good, except for the lack of click when I pressed a key occasionally threw me off.

I may have accidently spent my kmac money on concert tickets. Oopse.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> depends on the game for me, FPS, I don't really care, RTS and Strategery games I like clickys.
> 
> Really, if I'm 'into' the game, i really don't think about my switches too much.


I need tactile clicky for gaming, the razer orange board kinda showed me i prefer less tactile switches for typing, but the model M is still the keyboard i default too for gaming. Especially for MMORPGs.
I didn't mind playing playing through tomb raider with the razer, but once i got back into WildStar for the beta weekend. my model M got pulled onto my desk pretty quickly.

Springs are seriously the best switch for MMORPG gaming.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats why I like clickys for games with lots of inputs but don't really show an on-screen action, but the 'click' lets me know I hit it compared to liniars.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Altough the funny thing is that I prefer the razer for typing. I don't really get it.
This little razer keyboard is really nice for typing and I prefer it over my ducky. My poor ducky is barely used now.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Altough the funny thing is that I prefer the razer for typing. I don't really get it.
> This little razer keyboard is really nice for typing and I prefer it over my ducky. My poor ducky is barely used now.


...Dibs?









You got the tactile Razer switches, right? Not the clickies? How do they compare to your laptop's scissor-switches?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can't stand linears due to the lack of feel, so tactile is nice, although I prefer clicky ones. Hence why I eventually plan to modify my G701+ to a combination of MX Greens and Blues.


Same here, I love that tactile feedback. Linear switches like Reds and Blacks just don't feel right to me. Greens are amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's all subjective really. For me, tactiles feels more "mech" to me than linears do, especially when you have one of the stiffer switches.
> 
> This Keycool 108 Clears i type on feels so good and you can type without bottoming out too much and eh, they're perfect to me.
> 
> Although, it took a month to ship from China to get here covered in pubes-covered bubble wraps. yuck.


Agreed. And if I had the money right now I would get an MX Greens board _and_ an MX Clears board. I guess I just type hard so I prefer those heavier switches.

But for now, I'm just going to stick with ordering a Leopold FC660M with Greens. When I get more money I might try snagging a board with clears, but they are pretty rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> I've tried MX Blues, Browns, and Black switches and I prefer Blues for both typing and gaming. Like you, I find that Brown switches are too easy to misclick, Blues just seem to have the perfect weight and sound to them.


Agreed, though I still find Blues a little too light. I think Greens are my favorite, though something right in the middle of Blues and Greens would be ideal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Same here, I love that tactile feedback. Linear switches like Reds and Blacks just don't feel right to me. Greens are amazing.
> 
> Agreed, though I still find Blues a little too light. I think Greens are my favorite, though something right in the middle of Blues and Greens would be ideal.


I think part of it for me was with the reds (tried with the Corsair K70) just resting my hands on home row would occasionally trigger various keys... And when typing, every second word had extra letters, or typos 

Something inbetween blues and greens... That would be heavenly!


----------



## phillyd

I love my reds. My fingers like typing on light keyboards. I enjoy a good scissor switch as much as anyone. Reds are awesome for gaming IMO but I prefer blues for typing. I need O-rings for both though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ...Dibs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the tactile Razer switches, right? Not the clickies? How do they compare to your laptop's scissor-switches?


Oranges which are the patched MX browns.

I havent used my scissors in forever.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Forgive my crude analogy here, but I feel like o-rings are like condoms. They compromise the pure nature of intercourse.


haha While true, I just want to point out that the resultant children compromise the nature frequency of intercourse EVEN MORE. I do agree with the true meaning behind your anaology though. I'm not a fan of o-rings myself. It's a real personal thing, like switches ...


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I got a couple new boards since I last visited this thread.

HHKB Pro 2 Type-S...swapped the caps to black w/ green and grey accents

















IBM Model M...I found this in the back of my closet so I cleaned it up and threw blank black caps on it.









Squeeky clean, minty fresh SSK...brought back to life by Phosphorglow.


----------



## Jixr

I hate o-rings, my big appeal of mechanicals is the crispy ness of the clicks and bottoming out, o-rings just ruins it for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My G710+ feels weird without orings, so I guess I prefer the feel o-rings have.


----------



## Anoxy

I mean, if you're bottoming out that could be why. Or you've just grown accustomed to it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, if you're bottoming out that could be why. Or you've just grown accustomed to it.


In all honesty... I do think I still regularily bottom out, even if I know I don't have to. It's like a mix-mash. When I'm typing quickly, I bottom out quite frequently, but if I type slower it's not as bad... Guess I like the springy spongyness it has, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Anoxy

Aint no shame. I'm a pretty mediocre typist and I still peck somewhat hard, so I bottom out a lot. Never learned the correct "home row" style typing. Which is why I'm going to be putting my Browns board on the back burner and switch to some heavier Greens or Clears here soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've been a reasoanbly decent typer since... 3rd grade, aka early 90's ^_^;;; Still love how every year they said I'd need it for the next, then finally they said I'd need it for college... Went to college and we barely used computers! (then again, I went for a pre-apprenticeship program, first year it ran in Alberta oddly enough)


----------



## user18

Well, after some gaming and typing on my reds, the verdict is in. They're squishier and more dome-like than even my browns; I can't stand them for typing. For gaming they're fine I'd play on either them or my browns. Browns feel a little crisper because of the tactility, although the whole thing might just be due to having a cheaper red board than a brown board (RK9000 vs Max Nighthawk)


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> I got a couple new boards since I last visited this thread.
> 
> HHKB Pro 2 Type-S...swapped the caps to black w/ green and grey accents
> IBM Model M...I found this in the back of my closet so I cleaned it up and threw blank black caps on it.
> Squeeky clean, minty fresh SSK...brought back to life by Phosphorglow.


Nice boards!

Phosphorglow does amazing work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I hate o-rings, my big appeal of mechanicals is the crispy ness of the clicks and bottoming out, o-rings just ruins it for me.


Agree'd


----------



## Paradigm84

WASD CODE with MX Greens on Massdrop.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple new boards since I last visited this thread.
> 
> HHKB Pro 2 Type-S...swapped the caps to black w/ green and grey accents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBM Model M...I found this in the back of my closet so I cleaned it up and threw blank black caps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeky clean, minty fresh SSK...brought back to life by Phosphorglow.


Love the SSK.


----------



## Jixr

Is the $10 savings enough to justify the wait time for the drop and everything? Might as well just order from the main site.


----------



## MeanBruce

Newsflash:

Innocent keyboard attacked by Giant marshmallows.

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_7043_zps638e0cff.jpg.html

The Rampage continues.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_7044_zps35e5be7b.jpg.html


----------



## Jixr




----------



## HPE1000




----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Is the $10 savings enough to justify the wait time for the drop and everything? Might as well just order from the main site.


50 is probably unlikely too ... still tempting.


----------



## roflcopter159

Do any of you have opinions on Zinc keycaps? Specifically the gold tone ones currently on Massdrop? They look really awesome, but if zinc caps suck/aren't worth the extra money then I'll pass.


----------



## Dudewitbow

I kinda wish they had the option for wasd+arrow key gold tones somewhere. I kinda wanted yellow wasd/arrow keycaps or zinc caps on a planned layout I had made. gold is a nice middle ground.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Is the $10 savings enough to justify the wait time for the drop and everything? Might as well just order from the main site.


Or snag this guy's like new TKL off eBay for ~100 bucks. Not mine btw, just saw it on there when I was searching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do any of you have opinions on Zinc keycaps? Specifically the gold tone ones currently on Massdrop? They look really awesome, but if zinc caps suck/aren't worth the extra money then I'll pass.


I have zinc WASD caps and I thought they felt extremely clunky....removed them an hour later and never used them again. That might have something to do with MX Browns though....they might feel better on a heavier switch?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I have zinc WASD caps and I thought they felt extremely clunky....removed them an hour later and never used them again. That might have something to do with MX Browns though....they might feel better on a heavier switch?


Hmm... Ok. I have reds so heavier isn't really a thing for me haha. Then unless someone else has and loves some zinc caps, I think I'll pass. Thanks for the info


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm... Ok. I have reds so heavier isn't really a thing for me haha. Then unless someone else has and loves some zinc caps, I think I'll pass. Thanks for the info


Metal caps in general look beautiful, but they tend to be better suited to heavier switches.

On an unrelated note, after doing a switch swap for myself and some other keyboard mods for family members, I've decided to offer my services to the community at large. I've got a post over at GH, but if anyone is interested in getting switch swaps, spring swaps, or other mods done to their keyboard, I'm available for that. I am in Canada, so shipping may be an issue for international people, just a heads up.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Metal caps in general look beautiful, but they tend to be better suited to heavier switches.
> 
> On an unrelated note, after doing a switch swap for myself and some other keyboard mods for family members, I've decided to offer my services to the community at large. I've got a post over at GH, but if anyone is interested in getting switch swaps, spring swaps, or other mods done to their keyboard, I'm available for that. I am in Canada, so shipping may be an issue for international people, just a heads up.


Hm, ok thanks!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> HHKB Pro 2 Type-S...swapped the caps to black w/ green and grey accents
> 
> IBM Model M...I found this in the back of my closet so I cleaned it up and threw blank black caps on it.
> .


I personally prefer the white/grey colour combo.

I had no idea you could get replacement keycaps for a model m. Although honestly I haven't looked as my model m has issues dropping out and I haven't felt like repairing it.

My current daily.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-87.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-86.jpg.html

A few pics of the other two boards I still haven't got rid of. Although I honestly don't use either. Both have dampened blues. The Filco was my daily for a few years before I bought the Realforce, although at the time I just used all blank white caps. The CM was free and it really has never been used.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-85.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-92.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-89.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/export-1-88.jpg.html


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do any of you have opinions on Zinc keycaps? Specifically the gold tone ones currently on Massdrop? They look really awesome, but if zinc caps suck/aren't worth the extra money then I'll pass.


From what I've seen, the MKC ones tarnish pretty quickly and the gold may wear off.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do any of you have opinions on Zinc keycaps? Specifically the gold tone ones currently on Massdrop? They look really awesome, but if zinc caps suck/aren't worth the extra money then I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, the MKC ones tarnish pretty quickly and the gold may wear off.
Click to expand...

Ah, then between that and the other stuff that has been said, I think I have reason enough to pass on them. Thanks for helping me save $70 guys


----------



## Angrychair

omg stop me from buying a code on massdrop. I don't even want green switches but I want a tkl code! probably love the green switches though, i mean i love blues.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm on the fence between a TKL code and a Leopold FC660M. I don't ever move my keyboard around so portability is of no importance, but that Leopold layout is just so sexy I don't knowwww. TKL just looks so boring, and the Code doesn't come with PBT caps so I'd have to buy my own.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm on the fence between a TKL code and a Leopold FC660M. I don't ever move my keyboard around so portability is of no importance, but that Leopold layout is just so sexy I don't knowwww. TKL just looks so boring, and the Code doesn't come with PBT caps so I'd have to buy my own.


I don't think I've seen any LED (translucent legend) keysets made of PBT ... not to say they don't exist though.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I don't think I've seen any LED (translucent legend) keysets made of PBT ... not to say they don't exist though.


the only company i recall that makes PBT backlit keys is Deck Legends for their toxic boards(albeit not a fan of their legend fonts)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm teaching people about mechanical keyboards, and some of the people i am teaching want to know about the Corsair RGB, any word on those?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I don't think I've seen any LED (translucent legend) keysets made of PBT ... not to say they don't exist though.


I don't really care about backlit keysets, or backlights in general. I just want those green switches. The PBT caps would still provide a nice underglow effect.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really care about backlit keysets, or backlights in general. I just want those green switches. The PBT caps would still provide a nice underglow effect.


If you search through the classifieds on GH, there are quite a few green switch CM Storms for sale for 80-95


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm teaching people about mechanical keyboards, and some of the people i am teaching want to know about the Corsair RGB, any word on those?


those haven't hit retail market yet I think, so no one can say much except whats known. whats going to make them special is that Corsair is openly allowing programmers to program special lighting modes for the board, so like the Ducky Shine in a way, its going to have unique lighting patterns, except a good chunk of them is user designed.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> If you search through the classifieds on GH, there are quite a few green switch CM Storms for sale for 80-95


Yeah, I have a QFR with browns right now and it's okay, but I'd like to try something different. The spacebar on this thing is super clunky, the keys are pretty poopy, not to mention the hideous legend.

I'm looking at a Leopold FC660M with Greens right now, hoping this ebay seller actually has some in stock. He said he would get back to me.


----------



## Insane569

Update on my Corsair K60.
Left hand side is now backlit. Just gotta clean up the wiring. Then close the case up and call it a month and a long time of being lazy,


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I have a QFR with browns right now and it's okay, but I'd like to try something different. The spacebar on this thing is super clunky, the keys are pretty poopy, not to mention the hideous legend.
> 
> I'm looking at a Leopold FC660M with Greens right now, hoping this ebay seller actually has some in stock. He said he would get back to me.


Leopold are a step up, yep.







That would be a nice board to have


----------



## roflcopter159

What would you guys pick: Poker 2 or FC660M? I'm thinking of getting blues unless someone can provide a decent argument against. I have a Shine 3 TKL now with reds and I want to get something tactile for typing/coding.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm biased, but I'd choose the FC660M. Having arrow keys and the delete key is nice. I just like the layout more. Plus it seems like a million people just got a Poker 2 from Massdrop, judging by the recent influx on /r/mechanicalkeyboards.

If you do decide to get the FC660M, you should get it from qtan here because he offers a thick PBT dye-sub keycap version, which are better than the printed stock keys. Also, white, red, blue, and gray versions.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm biased, but I'd choose the FC660M. Having arrow keys and the delete key is nice. I just like the layout more. Plus it seems like a million people just got a Poker 2 from Massdrop, judging by the recent influx on /r/mechanicalkeyboards.
> 
> If you do decide to get the FC660M, you should get it from qtan here because he offers a thick PBT dye-sub keycap version, which are better than the printed stock keys. Also, white, red, blue, and gray versions.


I feel like having the arrow keys might be a bit more helpful for getting around in a program too. My only problem with that website is that the shipping is pretty high. elitekeyboards.com has the mx blue fc660m and the description says PBT caps and they have much more reasonable shipping. Is it a good website to get stuff from?


----------



## Anoxy

Right, the difference is that the one on EK has the stock PBT caps with gold printed lettering...which can rub off over time. The PBT caps from qtan are a more attractive grey, and they are higher quality dye-sub caps, which essentially means the lettering is embedded in the keys so that it won't rub off.

If you don't care about any of that, then yeah EK is a pretty good deal. Looks like $114 shipped for me, as opposed to $148 shipped from qtan. But I think that extra 30 bucks is worth it for the higher quality keycaps.


----------



## Sniping

The dyesub keycaps from the 660 series is basically a 2014 version of the keyboard. I would also recommend getting the higher quality new keyboard instead of the pad printed keys, which rub off very quickly.


----------



## roflcopter159

After looking at the two keyboards side by side for a little while longer, I'm not sure I can pass up a Poker 2. I just really like the way it looks, even if the masses seem to have them now on r/mechanicalkeyboards.


----------



## Xaero252

Massdrop seems to want to make me go broke right now with all the mech goodness on it =\


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Massdrop seems to want to make me go broke right now with all the mech goodness on it =\


It's precisely how I feel when all the audio stuff shows up.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Massdrop seems to want to make me go broke right now with all the mech goodness on it =\
> 
> 
> 
> It's precisely how I feel when all the audio stuff shows up.
Click to expand...

It's how I feel whenever either of those show up... Then I realize I have no money and I need to pick and choose better


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Squeeky clean, minty fresh SSK...brought back to life by Phosphorglow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hm, almost makes me wanna put the original keycaps back on my SSK


----------



## Jixr

So on my QFR that I had lubed blacks in, some of the keys got gummed up ( over oiled it ) and I figured I'll try a little cleaning experiment.

CAUTION: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK

turns out, a drop or two of windex works much better than straight rubbing alcohol in the switch. Might clean all my switches that way, since I don't feel that lube adds that much of a difference after its broken in.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So on my QFR that I had lubed blacks in, some of the keys got gummed up ( over oiled it ) and I figured I'll try a little cleaning experiment.
> 
> CAUTION: USE AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> turns out, a drop or two of windex works much better than straight rubbing alcohol in the switch. Might clean all my switches that way, since I don't feel that lube adds that much of a difference after its broken in.


What lube did you use?


----------



## Jixr

3m teflon stuff, i didn't use kytox or any of that stuff.

Also, the CM QF-I is on sale on amazon, newegg, and such.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 3m teflon stuff, i didn't use kytox or any of that stuff.
> 
> *Also, the CM QF-I is on sale on amazon, newegg, and such.*


Amazon says "Usually ships within 2 to 6 months"

Board looks nice though, a WASD Code clone with their signature legend.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, sorry, but it is ready to ship on newegg.

and for the price, i'd much rather get a code as well.


----------



## DaveLT

I don't get it. How is removing part of a keyboard from a Trigger Z and adding even more features make it a WASD code clone?


----------



## Jixr

fine, a code with light modes, take your pick.

( and we get you love to defend CM even more than I, but you're product review deal with them makes you come off very bias )


----------



## Anoxy

It's an all-black TKL keyboard with white LED backlighting and ABS keys. I guess I shouldn't call it a code "clone" but it's certainly very similar, and in the same price range. To be fair, there isn't really much that's unique about it as far as I can see. MX Brown switches instead of Greens though, which I see as a negative based on my personal preferences....but the majority love browns.


----------



## Jixr

though i've been chatting with a CM rep on ocn, and asked him about different switch colors, and he said that CM was having invitory issues with cherry,

I asked about if they would change the color like they did on the TK's and such ( green switches have green led's, etc ) and he didn't reply to that.

I'd hate to have to buy one just to end up replacing the led's in it wtih white one and having to paint the plate. ( i dislike browns )


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's an all-black TKL keyboard with white LED backlighting and ABS keys. I guess I shouldn't call it a code "clone" but it's certainly very similar, and in the same price range. To be fair, there isn't really much that's unique about it as far as I can see. MX Brown switches instead of Greens though, which I see as a negative based on my personal preferences....but the majority love browns.


Ducky shine 3 TKL also cost about the same. With several downsides : QC quality (not as bad as razer though) and availability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> fine, a code with light modes, take your pick.
> 
> ( and we get you love to defend CM even more than I, but you're product review deal with them makes you come off very bias )


Well you know what? I've been getting flak for anything I review but I am always being fair.


----------



## Jixr

unless they've significantly stepped up their case quality, I don't see the extra $50 for lightinig modes.

Keycaps are still crap and need replacing, I doubt the PCB quality has been improved, at that price point I would like to see the plate/pcb be screwed down into the case, not being held in by samwhiching the case together, and the little things like that, which at that price range can be found on similar boards.


----------



## Angrychair

i wish someone would make some double shots with clear for the legends, so we could have our legends lit by the led backlighting. I can't seem to find any that way though.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i wish someone would make some double shots with clear for the legends, so we could have our legends lit by the led backlighting. I can't seem to find any that way though.


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50292.0

Polycarb legends on ABS keycaps don't turn out that great, though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50292.0
> 
> Polycarb legends on ABS keycaps don't turn out that great, though.


Do you think it would have been better if the keycaps were black?


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do you think it would have been better if the keycaps were black?


Possibly. Clear polycarb on black with Cherry legends would look pretty good, I suspect. But you might still get light bleed, and you would definitely have the diagonal hatch pattern there.


----------



## Jixr

I would think so. even with my super thick PBT caps, they still get lots of light bleed since they are white. But to get a good effect, you would be limited to darker colors. I'd pay good money for a set of thick pbt caps that were back lightable.


----------



## Insane569

Finished it. Keyboard is put back together.



FPS keys on it looks better. BF4 will be a little easier at night.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It's how I feel whenever either of those show up... Then I realize I have no money and I need to pick and choose better


Same here







.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I hate o-rings, my big appeal of mechanicals is the crispy ness of the clicks and bottoming out, o-rings just ruins it for me.


agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It's how I feel whenever either of those show up... Then I realize I have no money and I need to pick and choose better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hey now, gotta have something to look forward to!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Possibly. Clear polycarb on black with Cherry legends would look pretty good, I suspect. But you might still get light bleed, and you would definitely have the diagonal hatch pattern there.


i would definitely want black keys and yeah the bleed is pretty bad but you could dim the led's and it would probably look a lot better.


----------



## Mastoras78

Just got my CM Trigger-Z yesterday. Feels good







. I am a happy Panda now







.



Paradigm84 thanx man for helping me


----------



## Insane569

My CMstorm QFR blue switch is out for delivery. O man I can't wait.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastoras78*
> 
> Just got my CM Trigger-Z yesterday. Feels good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a happy Panda now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm84 thanx man for helping me


You're welcome.


----------



## HPE1000

Lots of exciting things in the mail right now

Green GMK spacebar
Purple Haze Brobot
Army Man Green Brobot
Sprits Facew 60% pcb
5mm lime green acrylic plate
110 white leds that I will be backlighting my poker 2 with.

Maybe some more stuff, I cant remember.


----------



## JayKthnx

Speaking of things in the mail, I got your package @HPE1000
Thanks again brother!


----------



## HPE1000

I was about to ask if it had showed up yet.

You're welcome


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastoras78*
> 
> Just got my CM Trigger-Z yesterday. Feels good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a happy Panda now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm84 thanx man for helping me


Man I have been looking for a trigger z, where did you happen to find one for sale?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lots of exciting things in the mail right now
> 
> Green GMK spacebar
> Purple Haze Brobot
> Army Man Green Brobot
> Sprits Facew 60% pcb
> 5mm lime green acrylic plate
> 110 white leds that I will be backlighting my poker 2 with.
> 
> Maybe some more stuff, I cant remember.


Lucky bugger. I really wanted that Purple Haze. At least I got THC and Army Man Green.

And your Sprit is finally in the mail? I'm still anxiously waiting for mine.


----------



## Mastoras78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Man I have been looking for a trigger z, where did you happen to find one for sale?


Its available on Europe mate but we lack most of other good options. I guess soon will be available on US


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Lucky bugger. I really wanted that Purple Haze. At least I got THC and Army Man Green.
> 
> And your Sprit is finally in the mail? I'm still anxiously waiting for mine.


You as lucky as well though. THC was at the top of my list. Purple haze is going to go to my brother though.

I guess plenty of pics when I assemble the board.


----------



## AJR1775

Got the new WASD v2 with MX Greens and purchased the Vortex PBT Double-Shot Keycaps. Picture doesn't do it justice but the white is very bright and the blue is perfect. MX Greens in conjuction with these awesome keycaps are my absolute new favorite.


----------



## Jixr

i love that keycap set, Really wanting to buy a set but the blue dosent match anythinig else I have, and the green seems like it would be a little dark.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Got the new WASD v2 with MX Greens and purchased the Vortex PBT Double-Shot Keycaps. Picture doesn't do it justice but the white is very bright and the blue is perfect. MX Greens in conjuction with these awesome keycaps are my absolute new favorite.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gorgeous! Congratulations!

WASD ought to take a cue from you and sell keyboards with those 'caps pre-installed.

Anyhow, nice job!

- samwisekoi


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Gorgeous! Congratulations!
> 
> WASD ought to take a cue from you and sell keyboards with those 'caps pre-installed.
> 
> Anyhow, nice job!
> 
> - samwisekoi


The Keycaps sets I got from MechanicalKeyboards, they're $69 a set and they have them in Blue, Orange, Red, Green, Pink and all Black. I like them better than the Ducky Dye Sublimated PBTs and I loved those. The Ducky font I preffer though. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?m=&c=40&l=product_list&sortby=price:desc

The WASD V2 104-Key is normally $100 but with MX Green it's $120. http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-barebones-mechanical-keyboard.html#ad-image-0

All in all it's expensive but well worth it. After 12 different mech boards I now have my Holy Grail of mech boards. The costar stabilizers are also much prefered over the cherry stabilizers.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> The Keycaps sets I got from MechanicalKeyboards, they're $60 a set and they them in Blue, Orange, Red, Green and Pink. I like them better than the Ducky Dye Sublimated PBTs and I loved those. The Ducky font I preffer though. http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?m=&c=40&l=product_list&sortby=price:desc
> 
> The WASD V2 104-Key is normally $100 but with MX Green it's $120. http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-barebones-mechanical-keyboard.html#ad-image-0
> 
> All in all it's expensive but well worth it. After 12 different mech boards I now have my Holy Grail of mech boards. The costar stabilizers are also much prefered over the cherry stabilizers.


I have the Ducky Green full-size with their dye-sub mods and Imsto dye-sub alphas. I like it a lot, but it sounds like you have found a better combination, at least for your fingers.

- samwisekoi


----------



## Paradigm84

The WASD CODE with MX Clears is back in stock and super tempting, but I'm not sure I can justify getting another TKL board just yet.









Maybe I'll get one after a FC660C, which will be after a mic, which will be after a camera, which will be after more knives.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The WASD CODE with MX Clears is back in stock and super tempting, but I'm not sure I can justify getting another TKL board just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get one after a FC660C, which will be after a mic, which will be after a camera, which will be after more knives.


Wish you hadn't told me that...as I mozy on over to the WASD site.


----------



## Jixr

So super tempting. I'd love a full size backlit and the code seems to fit my wants, not sure on the case design though.

I'm running low on play money, $250 in concert tickets, and another $100 in photo gear this week.

I should probably sell of my QFR with blacks before I get something else, as its my extra and its been replaced by my poker 2.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Wish you hadn't told me that...as I mozy on over to the WASD site.


Do it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So super tempting. I'd love a full size backlit and the code seems to fit my wants, not sure on the case design though.
> 
> I'm running low on play money, $250 in concert tickets, and another $100 in photo gear this week.
> 
> I should probably sell of my QFR with blacks before I get something else, as its my extra and its been replaced by my poker 2.


One of the reasons why I'm getting something like an X20, I don't want the ability to add more lenses so I won't spend loads of money on them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Paradigm you're always egging people on to spend money!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> One of the reasons why I'm getting something like an X20, I don't want the ability to add more lenses so I won't spend loads of money on them.


X20 is fun, I had one for a little bit. though its getting a bit dated, I would expect an x30 anytime soon.

Cameras are cheap, its just the crap that goes along with them is what is expensive. ( tons of memory cards, tripods, bags, lighting equipment, extra batteries, etc, photoshop subscription, etc )

I don't like the idea of buying a keyboard sight unseen though. It seems a bit tall to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Paradigm you're always egging people on to spend money!


Pfft, lies and slander.

On an unrelated note, got any more knives yet?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> X20 is fun, I had one for a little bit. though its getting a bit dated, I would expect an x30 anytime soon.
> 
> Cameras are cheap, its just the crap that goes along with them is what is expensive. ( tons of memory cards, tripods, bags, lighting equipment, extra batteries, etc, photoshop subscription, etc )
> 
> I don't like the idea of buying a keyboard sight unseen though. It seems a bit tall to me.


I'm not intending on using it all the time or trying to become a professional photographer or anything, just to use occasionally, so I'd probably only get memory cards, a bag and a tripod (maybe).


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastoras78*
> 
> Just got my CM Trigger-Z yesterday. Feels good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a happy Panda now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm84 thanx man for helping me


Ooh lovely. How does it feel? I have reviewed it before


----------



## Jixr

though for keyboard stuff, its macro mode is amazing, you can get the lens to touch whatever you're shooting and get it to focus. really good macro keyboard shots with it.

Only thing I didn't like about it was the sensor size, but thats more of a camera geek thing anyway. I would love one of its bigger brothers ( x100s ) The silver x20 looks amazing compared to the black version.

( also still havent got my cap in the mail yet :/ )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I couldnt find the risers I used for my buckling spring keyboard so i just layed it down flat, and figured out that the spacebar mod that I did makes the keyboard usable by laying it flat.

I am so happy now. Buckling Spring for life. Now I just have to figure out a way to make the spacebar grey.
now If only i could get Nkey rollover... would be the best gaming keyboard, ever.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, lies and slander.
> 
> On an unrelated note, got any more knives yet?


No lies here!









Waiting for my Kershaw Cryo II to arrive from the States.
Probably won't be buying anything at all any time soon though, started a new job and just missed this months pay roll and my car needs repairing and the worst case scenario is £1k


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The WASD CODE with MX Clears is back in stock and super tempting, but I'm not sure I can justify getting another TKL board just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get one after a FC660C, which will be after a mic, which will be after a camera, which will be after more knives.


haha I was showing people in my Guild the WASD site yesterday, one of the new applicants is also a mechanical keyboard enthusiast. We're trying to convince everyone they need a mechanincal and WASD was the gateway option


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> though for keyboard stuff, its macro mode is amazing, you can get the lens to touch whatever you're shooting and get it to focus. really good macro keyboard shots with it.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like about it was the sensor size, but thats more of a camera geek thing anyway. I would love one of its bigger brothers ( x100s ) The silver x20 looks amazing compared to the black version.
> 
> ( also still havent got my cap in the mail yet :/ )


Yeah, macro shots would be one of the things I'd be particularly interested in, I want to add some more pretty pictures to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> No lies here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my Kershaw Cryo II to arrive from the States.
> Probably won't be buying anything at all any time soon though, started a new job and just missed this months pay roll and my car needs repairing and the worst case scenario is £1k


Ouch, but soon you'll have money and can get a knife every month.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> haha I was showing people in my Guild the WASD site yesterday, one of the new applicants is also a mechanical keyboard enthusiast. We're trying to convince everyone they need a mechanincal and WASD was the gateway option


Despite my avatar, I don't really think everyone *needs* a mechanical keyboard, if someone had $150 to spend on their rig, I'd suggest an SSD as being more useful than a mechanical keyboard. That being said, if can afford the cost, I think they're a great way to improve the time you spend on the computer.


----------



## Jixr

Nah, BW's are the gateway board, cheap easy to find everywhere, and once they get hooked they'll want the good stuff later.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nah, BW's are the gateway board, cheap easy to find everywhere, and once they get hooked they'll want the good stuff later.


well my blackwidow is pretty nice, but for the price brand new the full sized blackwidow boards at 140$ imo there's better choises.

Ducky shine was the gateway board for me, but i can't wait personally for the corsair RGB. although im debating heavily about getting a nice point and shoot camera. 40$ on ebay and I owned a camera of it's type before. I'd love a new camera, but it'd limit me getting a new mech that I've wanted for a while. Although with no release date It's not too much to worry about right?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ducky shine was the gateway board for me, but i can't wait personally for the corsair RGB. although im debating heavily about getting a nice point and shoot camera. 40$ on ebay and I owned a camera of it's type before. I'd love a new camera, but it'd limit me getting a new mech that I've wanted for a while. Although with no release date It's not too much to worry about right?


Personally, I don't believe there is such a thing as a nice point and shoot -- a good cell phone camera takes just as high-quality photos. If you're looking for something that's higher quality but still relatively portable, look into a mirrorless camera.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pfft, lies and slander.
> 
> On an unrelated note, got any more knives yet? ggegrt,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ouch, but soon you'll have money and can get a knife every month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nooo! I will not succumb! haha!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Although with no release date It's not too much to worry about right?


Yeah, the rumor mill has been pretty quiet as far as the RGB Goes. Their 1 year exclusivity is almost half way up i'd guess. ( unless its 1 year from product launch date )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Personally, I don't believe there is such a thing as a nice point and shoot -- a good cell phone camera takes just as high-quality photos. If you're looking for something that's higher quality but still relatively portable, look into a mirrorless camera.


There are amazing point and shoots out there, but they are all around $500


----------



## phillyd

I've got my sister's Canon Rebel XS borrowed indefinitely.

It takes some great pictures even with me behind the viewfinder.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













BRB gonna take pics of my BWT

EDIT: Done


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jixr

oh hey! I have the audioengine p4's, ( in bamboo ) I love those things.

( still Kinda wish I went with the A5+'s and just bypassed the amp and routed them to my receiver )


----------



## phillyd

I edited the last post with BlackWidow Tournament pics








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> oh hey! I have the audioengine p4's, ( in bamboo ) I love those things.
> 
> ( still Kinda wish I went with the A5+'s and just bypassed the amp and routed them to my receiver )


The bamboo looks so nice.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The bamboo looks so nice.


looks amazing, though I don't recomend them, simply because the price for the bamboo ones you can get better sounding gear ( but I LOVE bamboo ) I have matching iphone and ipad cases as well.

( not ot because keyboard in pic







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do it!


Oops....I did it, again.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks amazing, though I don't recomend them, simply because the price for the bamboo ones you can get better sounding gear ( but I LOVE bamboo ) I have matching iphone and ipad cases as well.
> 
> ( not ot because keyboard in pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must say, style at times beats out substance, this is one of those times. Looks nice!


----------



## Jixr

also if anyone was interested in the new razer switches, frys has the tournament edition on sale for $70, ( $10 off ) not a bad deal for a tkl


----------



## Mastoras78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Ooh lovely. How does it feel? I have reviewed it before


Trigger-Z is my first mech keyboard so i cant really compare it with others. So far i love the wrist rest, the white backlight, build quality and looks. It does have a rubber coating that attracts fingerprints but it feels smooth and somehow elegant. I dont like keyboards with fancy colors and l33t gamer themes. Cant describe how perfect and relaxing i find the white backlight. Macro software is powerfull but not begginer's friendly. Its exactly what i had in mind when i ordered it and i am very happy i did









Hope it helps.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, the rumor mill has been pretty quiet as far as the RGB Goes. Their 1 year exclusivity is almost half way up i'd guess. ( unless its 1 year from product launch date )
> There are amazing point and shoots out there, but they are all around $500


I'm looking at used stuff that I had years and years ago that's inexpensive that I know is pretty good quality.
I just need to get paid.

40$ for something that was 200$ a few years ago.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks amazing, though I don't recomend them, simply because the price for the bamboo ones you can get better sounding gear ( but I LOVE bamboo ) I have matching iphone and ipad cases as well.
> 
> ( not ot because keyboard in pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that is an awesome setup! A few questions for you:
1) What keyboard is that?
2) What case is it in?
3) What are you using for lighting behind your monitor?
4) Would you recommend that monitor (Crossover 1440p?)?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 40$ for something that was 200$ a few years ago.


Nothing wrong with that, my camera and lens's were all used, I've over $2500 MSRP worth, and I've not even spent half that on all the photography related stuff I have. Craigslist and pawn shops are where its at.
( sorry for going too OT, the only threads I visit on OCN anymore are keyboards and photography.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There are amazing point and shoots out there, but they are all around $500


I was considering a D5200, but I'm not sure if it would be used as much as an X20.


----------



## AMC

Just order a CODE keyboard with clears! Can't wait.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, my camera and lens's were all used, I've over $2500 MSRP worth, and I've not even spent half that on all the photography related stuff I have. Craigslist and pawn shops are where its at.
> ( sorry for going too OT, the only threads I visit on OCN anymore are keyboards and photography.


Well this thread is a host for a pretty nice little niche community here.

I found one of the cameras I had on ebay, used, for 40$ with an SD card and case, definately going to jump on it if it isn't purchased first, they were 300$+ when released.. I'm just tired of the potato pics that I get to take with my phone. having an actual camera will be nice for once. Then I can take nice pic of all my mechanicals


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Are Clears really worth the premium? My briefcase build/laptop replacement (which I am building in X months, such that X is a two-digit integer







) needs to have an integrated mechanical keyboard. If I get Clears, then that narrows my options a lot. If I get Blues, then I have something quite easy to find and fairly cheap. I'm not going to be gaming on it - well, probably a bit, but nothing more resource intensive than Minecraft or something - so I don't need the multi-purposeness of a tactile switch.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Are Clears really worth the premium? My briefcase build/laptop replacement (which I am building in X months, such that X is a two-digit integer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) needs to have an integrated mechanical keyboard. If I get Clears, then that narrows my options a lot. If I get Blues, then I have something quite easy to find and fairly cheap. I'm not going to be gaming on it - well, probably a bit, but nothing more resource intensive than Minecraft or something - so I don't need the multi-purposeness of a tactile switch.


I modded myself a QFR to clears, and I love it, but I don't know that it'd be worth the premium. At under $100 in materials plus my time, it was cheaper than buying a board that comes stock with clears, and I'd probably do it again. They're lovely to type on, even with the stock CM caps (all I have at the moment), and they feel like what a brown should have felt like (i.e. amazing). I like them at least as well as my blues, and definitely more than my browns and reds, just for everyday typing. I find them a bit heavy for gaming, particularly for extended sessions. I haven't done any extended typing on them yet, but I have some code I want to write for a personal and keyboard-related project, so they'll probably see some use then.

tl;dr, I highly recommend clears, but whether or not they're worth it to you is something really only you will ever know.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Man, I just hate it when things are subjective!







If CM gets a sampler set, a Clear TKL, and a coupon for $[price of sampler] off any keyboard, then I'll be happy. I can see them being a bit heavy for gaming. That is my sole complaint about Blacks. For extended periods of typing, I can see them being a bit fatiguing, but you're not supposed to bottom out. Hopefully I can train myself to be decent at typing! (probably not)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Man, I just hate it when things are subjective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If CM gets a sampler set, a Clear TKL, and a coupon for $[price of sampler] off any keyboard, then I'll be happy. I can see them being a bit heavy for gaming. That is my sole complaint about Blacks. For extended periods of typing, I can see them being a bit fatiguing, but you're not supposed to bottom out. Hopefully I can train myself to be decent at typing! (probably not)


I don't know man. After using blues it DEFINITELY feels stiffer than reds or browns (and not as dirty as browns of course) but it's clickiness (Strong bump though) is driving me away from using it as a keyboard for BF4 so I would like to have a black next but ... CM is longer having black switches. As to why that's so I don't know. Supply issue maybe?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I don't know man. After using blues it DEFINITELY feels stiffer than reds or browns (and not as dirty as browns of course) but it's clickiness (Strong bump though) is driving me away from using it as a keyboard for BF4 so I would like to have a black next but ... CM is longer having black switches. As to why that's so I don't know. Supply issue maybe?


Blues are just marginally stiffer than browns/reds. If you like the tactility but not the click, clears are the way to go. If you don't like either, go for blacks. Not everything has to be a CM board


----------



## hajabooja

Just chiming in here. I just bought the Corsair K65. I must say, I really enjoy it coming from the Quickfire Stealth with Cherry MX Greens. I went from Blues to Greens and now to Reds. I thought I was in love with the tactile bump, but I realize that I really like how light any linear the Reds are. They feel very precise as well. Although I'm not sure that the K65 is as high quality as the Stealth, I do enjoy the aesthetics of the brushed metal/aluminum and the fact that there isn't a protective plastic around the keys. Makes it much easier to clean.

Anyway, just my .02 on this keyboard. I believe I'm starting to have a problem with peripherals. I've purchased way too many mice and keyboards in the past year.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lots of exciting things in the mail right now
> 
> Green GMK spacebar
> Purple Haze Brobot
> Army Man Green Brobot
> Sprits Facew 60% pcb
> 5mm lime green acrylic plate
> 110 white leds that I will be backlighting my poker 2 with.
> 
> Maybe some more stuff, I cant remember.


I hate people like you (not really, but kinda)

You're all talking about your growing collection of clacks and brobots and I can't even get *one*. I just want ONE! PLEASE


----------



## HPE1000

Patience


----------



## X-Nine

I just bought myself what I feel may be a sidegrade/upgrade to my Max Keyboard. The Das 4 Professional with Blues.



Got it from PPCs.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just bought myself what I feel may be a sidegrade/upgrade to my Max Keyboard. The Das 4 Professional with Blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from PPCs.


Glad you ordered from us. Didn't get one of the NZXT Duckies?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I couldnt find the risers I used for my buckling spring keyboard so i just layed it down flat, and figured out that the spacebar mod that I did makes the keyboard usable by laying it flat.
> 
> I am so happy now. Buckling Spring for life. Now I just have to figure out a way to make the spacebar grey.
> now If only i could get Nkey rollover... would be the best gaming keyboard, ever.


The 2KRO +Modifiers works well for me in FPS and MMO games. Also, the guy that I bought my Model M from on CL is deciding to be nice and give me another great condition Model M(82G2383) for free because I gave him such a good deal. Now I'm not sure if I should use that or my 42H1292. He's also has a trackpoint Model M (beige one) but I'm not really interested in that because they have inferior build quality.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just bought myself what I feel may be a sidegrade/upgrade to my Max Keyboard. The Das 4 Professional with Blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from PPCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ordered from us. Didn't get one of the NZXT Duckies?
Click to expand...

Haven't worked for NZXT for a year. Wasn't impressed with the Ducky, by that time I already had my Max. I've probably spent 1k at PPC on the last six months, lol. Should get a frequent flyer discount! I'm pretty excited about this Das though. Looks like a solid product.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just bought myself what I feel may be a sidegrade/upgrade to my Max Keyboard. The Das 4 Professional with Blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from PPCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ordered from us. Didn't get one of the NZXT Duckies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't worked for NZXT for a year. Wasn't impressed with the Ducky, by that time I already had my Max. I've probably spent 1k at PPC on the last six months, lol. Should get a frequent flyer discount! I'm pretty excited about this Das though. Looks like a solid product.
Click to expand...









I knew that.
We're glad to have your business


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Haven't worked for NZXT for a year. Wasn't impressed with the Ducky, by that time I already had my Max. I've probably spent 1k at PPC on the last six months, lol. Should get a frequent flyer discount! I'm pretty excited about this Das though. Looks like a solid product.


That's odd that you found a Das to be higher quality than a Ducky, but, okay.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Haven't worked for NZXT for a year. Wasn't impressed with the Ducky, by that time I already had my Max. I've probably spent 1k at PPC on the last six months, lol. Should get a frequent flyer discount! I'm pretty excited about this Das though. Looks like a solid product.
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd that you found a Das to be higher quality than a Ducky, but, okay.
Click to expand...

Didn't say anything about quality or comparing the quality of either Das or Ducky. I said I wasn't impressed with the Ducky. My Max offered customized lighting, the Das offers physical, dedicated media keys which are pretty important to me. Ducky didn't offer either of those.


----------



## nubbinator

Some sexiness in the mail today on top of my Dolch


----------



## user18

Nice caps nubbinator!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Glad you ordered from us. Didn't get one of the NZXT Duckies?


i love you guys at ppcs. I had issue with an item coming incorrectly. It was a hose clamp. I called you guys and you sent a replacement, that ended up also being wrong. ended up being packaged wrong by the mfg or something, but you guys shipped me the right stuff, and I haven't had a problem other than that, I buy all my watercooling from you guys, i like your customer service, its nice to actually be able to talk to a human being and not even in India.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Nice caps nubbinator!


Thanks. And to show off some of my casts and my recent Dolch acquisition:



























I usually mock vintage switches, but vintage Blues are so nice. Modern Blues are shrill and unpleasant, vintage Blues are what Whites should be.


----------



## user18

Due to fundamental disagreements with the moderation team and the spirit of the TOS, I unfortunately cannot in good conscience continue to be a member of the community here. While I regret the necessity of my leaving, I do not wish to entirely lose contact with the members here. Anyone who wishes to keep in contact with me can find me on GH, or through my steam profile, which I have added to my profile here.

It's been fun, everyone, and I wish you all the best.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Due to fundamental disagreements with the moderation team and the spirit of the TOS, I unfortunately cannot in good conscience continue to be a member of the community here. While I regret the necessity of my leaving, I do not wish to entirely lose contact with the members here. Anyone who wishes to keep in contact with me can find me on GH, or through my steam profile, which I have added to my profile here.
> 
> It's been fun, everyone, and I wish you all the best.


Eh I was like that too, after a while I just acclimated to it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Blues are just marginally stiffer than browns/reds. If you like the tactility but not the click, clears are the way to go. If you don't like either, go for blacks. Not everything has to be a CM board


the click makes it feel a lot stiffer but that I like. I'm just not liking the click or bump for gaming and I don't like clears either.
Only reason I do so many CM board reviews is clear







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> That's odd that you found a Das to be higher quality than a Ducky, but, okay.


A friend and I agreed that ducky has QC issues. You could do a lot worse but it's certainly not as bad as a razer


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Just order a CODE keyboard with clears! Can't wait.


Same, I wanted since they first came out but missed the boat. Would have misssed it again if someone here didn't mention it.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> Just chiming in here. I just bought the Corsair K65. I must say, I really enjoy it coming from the Quickfire Stealth with Cherry MX Greens. I went from Blues to Greens and now to Reds. I thought I was in love with the tactile bump, but I realize that I really like how light any linear the Reds are. They feel very precise as well. Although I'm not sure that the K65 is as high quality as the Stealth, I do enjoy the aesthetics of the brushed metal/aluminum and the fact that there isn't a protective plastic around the keys. Makes it much easier to clean.
> 
> Anyway, just my .02 on this keyboard. I believe I'm starting to have a problem with peripherals. I've purchased way too many mice and keyboards in the past year.


lol you are stricken with da sickness. Give it a some time and you'll set the Reds aside and want to try something new.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Same, I wanted since they first came out but missed the boat. Would have misssed it again if someone here didn't mention it.


I was waiting for this since last year. About time they are in! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Jack Mac

http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
> Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


Nice


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
> Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


Looks to be in really good condition. Grats


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Looks to be in really good condition. Grats


Thanks, it just needs a good cleaning, it'll be 20 in three days.


----------



## James35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
> Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


Oh boy, I've thrown a bunch of those out. I had no idea people would be using them 20+ years later


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James35*
> 
> Oh boy, I've thrown a bunch of those out. I had no idea people would be using them 20+ years later


You sign up just to say that? trollin


----------



## James35

Hehe, no. I just signed up because I'm researching gaming keyboards and mice. Overclock.net forum is a lot more technical and people are more detailed / knowledgeable on hardware than other forums. I'm getting ready for Star Citizen with triple monitors and/or Oculus Rift, wehoo!


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> Just chiming in here. I just bought the Corsair K65. I must say, I really enjoy it coming from the Quickfire Stealth with Cherry MX Greens. I went from Blues to Greens and now to Reds. I thought I was in love with the tactile bump, but I realize that I really like how light any linear the Reds are. They feel very precise as well. Although I'm not sure that the K65 is as high quality as the Stealth, I do enjoy the aesthetics of the brushed metal/aluminum and the fact that there isn't a protective plastic around the keys. Makes it much easier to clean.
> 
> Anyway, just my .02 on this keyboard. I believe I'm starting to have a problem with peripherals. I've purchased way too many mice and keyboards in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you are stricken with da sickness. Give it a some time and you'll set the Reds aside and want to try something new.
Click to expand...

Haha! No doubt. I've tried Browns and didn't think too much of them. Guess I'll have to venture out of the Cherry MX family.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## zigziglar

Did I mention I have a Unicomp Ultra Classic Model M on the way?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
> Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


Holy crap man, I am envious!


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## JayKthnx

I really need to get a bot someday.


----------



## Torvi

i just won auction (33.88 gbp lol) over on mionix zibal 60 with black switches. hopefully it will be good


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i just won auction (33.88 gbp lol) over on mionix zibal 60 with black switches. hopefully it will be good


the backlighting is pretty useless ( super dim on its brightest settings ) but other than that is great.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the backlighting is pretty useless ( super dim on its brightest settings ) but other than that is great.


i got it as not working but visually its brand new so i think the reason that i got it so cheap is that it is "lost" package xD 30gbp for 90gbp keyboard, worth a risk.


----------



## HPE1000

At the very least you got some black switches if it doesn't work.


----------



## Torvi

haha yeah ill probably do giveaway if it wont work


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Did I mention I have a Unicomp Ultra Classic Model M on the way?


good on yah.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Thanks. And to show off some of my casts and my recent Dolch acquisition:
> I usually mock vintage switches, but vintage Blues are so nice. Modern Blues are shrill and unpleasant, vintage Blues are what Whites should be.


Dat Dolch


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Did I mention I have a Unicomp Ultra Classic Model M on the way?


Nice, what color/key color?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZaKCml1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FGmp9S3.jpg
> Just got this for free from the guy who sold me my first Model M, I'm definitely a happy camper. Sorry for not embedding the images, my phone doesn't seem to like me trying to embed them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Nice, what color/key color?


Just white/beige with white/grey keycaps.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> good on yah.


Joining the buckling spring club!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Joining the buckling spring club!


It's a niche inside of a niche! I'm sure you'll be pleased with your Model M, I know I'm pleased with both of mine.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Joining the buckling spring club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's a niche inside of a niche! I'm sure you'll be pleased with your Model M, I know I'm pleased with both of mine.


The goddess switch graces our fingers for the most joyous typing and gaming experience.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The goddess switch graces our fingers for the most joyous typing and gaming experience.


I wish Unicomp would stop teasing us and release a slim-line TKL version.

Like this: http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/a-proposal-for-a-new-ssk-t6977.html


----------



## Nhb93

I know it's hard to give definitive answers when it comes to keyboard feel, but if I like the feel of blues, and browns, but want something with a bit more feel than browns, but also isn't as fatiguing for gaming as blacks, would clears be my best bet? That Code Clear back in stock is seriously tempting.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I know it's hard to give definitive answers when it comes to keyboard feel, but if I like the feel of blues, and browns, but want something with a bit more feel than browns, but also isn't as fatiguing for gaming as blacks, would clears be my best bet? That Code Clear back in stock is seriously tempting.


Clears or ergo-clears, probably.


----------



## Nhb93

Don't ergos have the habit of sometimes not resetting because of the lighter spring?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Don't ergos have the habit of sometimes not resetting because of the lighter spring?


You just use a spring that is heavy enough to avoid that issue. Ergo is open for interpretation. I think Korean 62g is the sweet spot, but I've not looked into it thoroughly.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Joining the buckling spring club!


Is there one?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Is there one?


It is a sub-division of this club here; but one that only exists in spirit.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> You just use a spring that is heavy enough to avoid that issue. Ergo is open for interpretation. I think Korean 62g is the sweet spot, but I've not looked into it thoroughly.


67g is perfect.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> 67g is perfect.


Yeah I liked the 67g more on your switch test tour too, I kinda want to trade my 62g golds for 67g for any future projects...


----------



## Nhb93

67g is even heavier than blacks, so I doubt I would like that. Same deal with the 62g.


----------



## Sniping

It's not.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, blacks are equivilant to 80g korean springs.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> 67g is even heavier than blacks, so I doubt I would like that. Same deal with the 62g.


Like Jixr said, nope, they're lighter than Blacks. Remember, Korean springs are measured at full compression, not point of actuation.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Like Jixr said, nope, they're lighter than Blacks. Remember, Korean springs are measured at full compression, not point of actuation.


Yeah but looking at the graphs for both, the clears look like they are heavier at least during the tactile bump, right?





The clears need more weight to get past the tactile bump than actuating the blacks at least in the graph above that I found.


----------



## nubbinator

Not sure what you're trying to show there. Blacks are linear and Clears are tactile, so their force curves will be different, especially around the point of actuation.


----------



## HPE1000

Those are stock clears, not clears with 62-67g korean springs.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those are stock clears, not clears with 62-67g korean springs.


Ah ok gotcha, so with what was said earlier about the korean sporing being fully loaded (meaning maximum weught needed right?) at 62-67g they should be lighter!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ah ok gotcha, so with what was said earlier about the korean sporing being fully loaded (meaning maximum weught needed right?) at 62-67g they should be lighter!


No ... You got the wrong logic. It's rated at full actuation of spring not the "maximum weight needed". Cherry rates them by force needed to actuate.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to show there. Blacks are linear and Clears are tactile, so their force curves will be different, especially around the point of actuation.


I was reading a few posts back and people said (or so i thought) that the clears were lighter than the black but the graphs actually show that you need more weight (65g) to actually get over the tactile bump (with MX Clear) versus the weight needed to actuate (60g) a black key. That's all I was showing!

It was cleared by HPE1000 that the discussion was about a clear with a 62-67g (Max) korean springs, so definitely lighter than blacks, since blacks have a full actuation of 80g.

I hope that clears it up?


----------



## Jixr

yes, a 62-67g korean spring would be heavier a stock red/blue/brown spring and lighter than a black/green/clear spring


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I was reading a few posts back and people said (or so i thought) that the clears were lighter than the black but the graphs actually show that you need more weight (65g) to actually get over the tactile bump (with MX Clear) versus the weight needed to actuate (60g) a black key. That's all I was showing!
> 
> It was cleared by HPE1000 that the discussion was about a clear with a 62-67g (Max) korean springs, so definitely lighter than blacks, since blacks have a max weight of 80g.
> 
> I hope that clears it up?


Clears ARE NOT significantly heavier than blacks. It actuates AT 65g. A tactile switch should stop resisting just before actuation point and then go back to normal after actuating, it doesn't need the 5g to get over the tactile bump

It seems you still don't understand tactility


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No ... You got the wrong logic. It's rated at full actuation of spring not the "maximum weight needed". Cherry rates them by force needed to actuate.


Apologies for the wrong usage of words, but I do get the full actuation force needed to activate a switch, Just being lazy and felt that maximum weight needed would suffice (english is not my 1st language).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Clears ARE NOT significantly heavier than blacks. It actuates AT 65g.


Oh, I definitely agree that it's not significantly heavier than blacks! Still on the fence about getting the code clears though since I wish them to be lighter than the blacks (don't know where to get the springs to replace them plus it's an added cost)! I'll probably end up getting the ducky YOTS edition with browns since they should be lighter than my cherry black but not as light as the cherry reds (wish it had an 87 key layout like the dragon edition though)!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Oh, I definitely agree that it's not significantly heavier than blacks! Still on the fence about getting the code clears though since I wish them to be lighter than the blacks (don't know where to get the springs to replace them plus it's an added cost)! I'll probably end up getting the ducky YOTS edition with browns since they should be lighter than my cherry black but not as light as the cherry reds (wish it had an 87 key layout like the dragon edition though)!


There is hardly any difference in weight actuation between browns and reds, the bump in them is that minor.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There is hardly any difference in weight actuation between browns and reds, the bump in them is that minor.


I tried out the browns and the reds (I don't know if anything was wrong with the browns) and I felt like the browns needed more force to actuate than the reds because of the tactile bump (maybe it's just me?).


----------



## Jixr

well, i guess the feeling is a bit subjective, but I think you'd be much happier with ergo clears if you can swing it.


----------



## Jixr

So with my birthday coming up, I'm trying to decide on what to get myself for a present.

I currently have 3 keyboards, and I have been itching for a new one.

My Poker 2 I use at home all the time now, I really like it.
My QFR i never touch anymore, its just sitting on a shelf. Only use it for games where I need the additional arrow keys or f keys
My XT at work is fine, I kinda wish I had clicky switches on it, but I feel like my blacks are already loud enough.

I'm Trying to think about what I want for my next build.
I'm thinking about trying to find a Poker X, put clears on it, and get a fun keycap set for it.

I'm thinking PokerX, clears, a blue and white keycap set, and putting it on my white poker 2 case.

Either that just grab a code while they are in stock w/ clears, throw a cap set on it, and paint the case, and replace my QF-XT with it.

I'm even thinking of selling off my pained QFR to help set off some of the cost.

I kinda like the QFR-I, with the reative lighting and stuff, but $150 seems kinda high, and painting the cases is a pain, and I hate browns.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So with my birthday coming up, I'm trying to decide on what to get myself for a present.
> 
> I currently have 3 keyboards, and I have been itching for a new one.
> 
> My Poker 2 I use at home all the time now, I really like it.
> My QFR i never touch anymore, its just sitting on a shelf. Only use it for games where I need the additional arrow keys or f keys
> My XT at work is fine, I kinda wish I had clicky switches on it, but I feel like my blacks are already loud enough.
> 
> I'm Trying to think about what I want for my next build.
> I'm thinking about trying to find a Poker X, put clears on it, and get a fun keycap set for it.
> 
> I'm thinking PokerX, clears, a blue and white keycap set, and putting it on my white poker 2 case.
> 
> Either that just grab a code while they are in stock w/ clears, throw a cap set on it, and paint the case, and replace my QF-XT with it.
> 
> I'm even thinking of selling off my pained QFR to help set off some of the cost.
> 
> I kinda like the QFR-I, with the reative lighting and stuff, but $150 seems kinda high, and painting the cases is a pain, and I hate browns.


QFR-I has a stupid price tag i'll admit it. It's so high in fact they won't be bringing into my country. And only browns? Jeez.
They're trying to clear the QFR-Stealth before they bring in the QFR-Stealth Illuminated


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So with my birthday coming up, I'm trying to decide on what to get myself for a present.
> 
> I currently have 3 keyboards, and I have been itching for a new one.
> 
> My Poker 2 I use at home all the time now, I really like it.
> My QFR i never touch anymore, its just sitting on a shelf. Only use it for games where I need the additional arrow keys or f keys
> My XT at work is fine, I kinda wish I had clicky switches on it, but I feel like my blacks are already loud enough.
> 
> I'm Trying to think about what I want for my next build.
> I'm thinking about trying to find a Poker X, put clears on it, and get a fun keycap set for it.
> 
> I'm thinking PokerX, clears, a blue and white keycap set, and putting it on my white poker 2 case.
> 
> Either that just grab a code while they are in stock w/ clears, throw a cap set on it, and paint the case, and replace my QF-XT with it.
> 
> I'm even thinking of selling off my pained QFR to help set off some of the cost.
> 
> I kinda like the QFR-I, with the reative lighting and stuff, but $150 seems kinda high, and painting the cases is a pain, and I hate browns.


You have too much MX, you should give Topre a try.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You have too much MX, you should give Topre a try.


I've thought about it, but I've never used one, and I don't want to drop that amount of cash on something I don't know if I'd like. And I like MX, as its modable, and easy avalibility of keycaps.

If i were to get one, it would be the nova touch whenever it comes out.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've thought about it, but I've never used one, and I don't want to drop that amount of cash on something I don't know if I'd like. And I like MX, as its modable, and easy avalibility of keycaps.
> 
> If i were to get one, it would be the nova touch whenever it comes out.


Guess you're getting a Novatouch then


----------



## Jixr

depending on the price, and i'll only get one if I can get it on amazon ( free returns and all that )


----------



## Sniping

Used realforce keyboards are pretty cheap, you can snag a good deal on a used one and resell for cost of shipping if you don't like it. that way you don't have to wait 3-4 months more, or even longer.


----------



## zigziglar

Geez. 3 pages of explaining the difference between how Korean and German springs are measured. Novatouch hmm I don't think I'll be interested until the price comes below $150.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Geez. 3 pages of explaining the difference between how Korean and German springs are measured. Novatouch hmm I don't think I'll be interested until the price comes below $150.


It's actually just the difference between Cherry and everyone else. Doesn't have to be Korean springs, that's just the way everyone else measures them.

For me, I'll be getting a Novatouch no matter what the price is. Hopefully someone will design an aluminum top case for it. I really wanted someone to make an aluminum case for the Leopold FC660C, but it was never done.


----------



## Insane569

My QFR arrived today. Smaller than my K60.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I was waiting for this since last year. About time they are in! Can't wait to get it.


Got mine today. Great look and style aside, Clears are my fave and the keycaps have a nice rubbery texture. Right up there with the WASD MX Green board I just got there.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, i guess the feeling is a bit subjective, but I think you'd be much happier with ergo clears if you can swing it.


Which KB would you recommend with ergo clears? Would finding replacement key caps be a problem with this board?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Which KB would you recommend with ergo clears? Would finding replacement key caps be a problem with this board?


well no one sells ergo clear boards, you gotta build your own. ( unless you buy a used one that someone else already built )

any MX keycap will fit any MX switch, so thats not a problem there, basically, you need to find a keyboard you like, buy it, and buy clear switches from a vendor, buy springs you want, take the keyboard apart, remove whatever switches are in it, take the clear switches apart, swap the springs, and put it all back together.

The only keyboard that has stock mx clears I would consider buying ATM would be the WASD code. ($150)


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well no one sells ergo clear boards, you gotta build your own. ( unless you buy a used one that someone else already built )
> 
> any MX keycap will fit any MX switch, so thats not a problem there, basically, you need to find a keyboard you like, buy it, and buy clear switches from a vendor, buy springs you want, take the keyboard apart, remove whatever switches are in it, take the clear switches apart, swap the springs, and put it all back together.
> 
> The only keyboard that has stock mx clears I would consider buying ATM would be the WASD code. ($150)


You can also buy modded switches from artisan traders like Gon. You select the switch chassis and the spring weight and he assembles them, lubes them (makes them feel smoother and more responsive again vs stock) and adds stickers within the switch casing to further improve rigidity and dampen noise.


----------



## Jixr

major premium on boards from people like that, unless you really really really have zero mechanical ability, might as well save the cash, buy your own tools and do the mods yourself ( plus its way more fun )


----------



## Nhb93

Well, thanks for explaining the difference in the way that Cherry rates its spring weights. Really informative and helpful!









Quick yes/no question. Is (de)soldering required for making ergo clears?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Well, thanks for explaining the difference in the way that Cherry rates its spring weights. Really informative and helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick yes/no question. Is (de)soldering required for making ergo clears?


yes.

if you are worried, its pretty easy, and hard to mess up. The first soldering project I did was swapping switches to one board and putting them in another board.

All done with about $15 worth of tools.

( each switch has two contact points, so you need to desolder the switch, remove it from the board, then pop open the switch itself, and switch the spring, and re-assemble. And no, you can't open the switch without desoldering )

Though if you gather the materials, some members here offer free or dirt cheap ( ie pay for shipping cost ) swapping services.

and you can get springs here.
$8 for a full keyboards worth ( good place, i've ordered from them before )
http://www.originativeco.com/collections/accessories/products/springs

While you're at it, another popular mod is adding 'switch stickers' its a vinyl sticker that you put between the two halves of the switch while its apart, and the idea is it increases the stability of the switch. I personally think its just a cosmetic mod ( no hard evidence that they reduce wobble ), but it can look neat either way.
They come in all kinds of colors.


(mx cherry black, with a korean gold spring, and a red switch sticker )
Basically if you want ergo clears, you have to do this 110 times. ( well worth the work )

But before doing it all, just try out a stock clear, you may like them. I used to hate heavy switches, now all I have are heavies and can't stand light ones. ( everything I have now is blacks and greens )


----------



## JayKthnx

I'd be willing to assist in a spring swap for very little overhead. I enjoy projects like that and have tools readily available. Just pm me if interested and we can work something out.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes.
> 
> if you are worried, its pretty easy, and hard to mess up. The first soldering project I did was swapping switches to one board and putting them in another board.
> 
> All done with about $15 worth of tools.
> 
> ( each switch has two contact points, so you need to desolder the switch, remove it from the board, then pop open the switch itself, and switch the spring, and re-assemble. And no, you can't open the switch without desoldering )
> 
> Though if you gather the materials, some members here offer free or dirt cheap ( ie pay for shipping cost ) swapping services.
> 
> and you can get springs here.
> $8 for a full keyboards worth ( good place, i've ordered from them before )
> http://www.originativeco.com/collections/accessories/products/springs
> 
> While you're at it, another popular mod is adding 'switch stickers' its a vinyl sticker that you put between the two halves of the switch while its apart, and the idea is it increases the stability of the switch. I personally think its just a cosmetic mod ( no hard evidence that they reduce wobble ), but it can look neat either way.
> They come in all kinds of colors.
> 
> 
> (mx cherry black, with a korean gold spring, and a red switch sticker )
> Basically if you want ergo clears, you have to do this 110 times. ( well worth the work )
> 
> But before doing it all, just try out a stock clear, you may like them. I used to hate heavy switches, now all I have are heavies and can't stand light ones. ( everything I have now is blacks and greens )


Arggh! You guys are just making my wallet lighter and lighter! Lol!









Now you've got me thinking of getting the code clears in the 87 key form and then if I feel they're heavy get some springs from the link you gave!









I can't believe people complained about our club's title when it's so apt!


----------



## ma2k5

If someone could help me this would be great.

I am using a ISO layout keyboard (UK) - as http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9c/ISO_keyboard_(105)_QWERTY_UK.svg/750px-ISO_keyboard_(105)_QWERTY_UK.svg.png

Now, the UK keyboard layouts available under input language on control panel do not have this layout at all.

This is driving me nuts. Anyone know where this layout is present on Windows 7 or where I can download this layout?


----------



## Paradigm84

Try it:

http://phoboslab.org/ztype/


----------



## Jixr

I think i've found my next keyboard, a PokerX, w/ reds, that I'll have to swap with blacks, greens or maybe give clears a go. Going to be an expensive build









I may just cheap out and throw 80g springs in them and make them blacks.

gonna put a white case on it, and get a blue and white keycaps set for it. ( or mabye green and white, i'm unsure )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Try it:
> 
> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/


That was fun!


----------



## Jack Mac

One of my Model Ms turned 20 today.


http://imgur.com/spNvx

Sorry for the potato pictures.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Your keyboard can start drinking in 365 days. Didn't quite realize they were that old.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Your keyboard can start drinking in 365 days. Didn't quite realize they were that old.


I've got a keyboard that is 31 years old


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I've got a keyboard that is 31 years old


82? Won't be a Model M then. I think the first serials date back to 85.







I would love to have a vintage M


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> 82? Won't be a Model M then. I think the first serials date back to 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a vintage M


It's not, it is an ibm kishsaver. My model m is 24 years old though.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not, it is an ibm kishsaver. My model m is 24 years old though.


Ahh, well that's cool. You know what I really want to try? The Model M that had softer springs. Soft touch, or whatever they were called. For gaming. Unless they were the same springs, but with silencing grease?


----------



## Domino

Moving tonight... can't wait to set up my Topre keyboard again... <3

Oh God... I forgot... the roommates are going to kill me. Click-clack-click-clack "JUST WRITING A REPORT"


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Moving tonight... can't wait to set up my Topre keyboard again... <3
> 
> Oh God... I forgot... the roommates are going to kill me. Click-clack-click-clack "JUST WRITING A REPORT"


Reds+ O-rings.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Reds blacks + O-rings


fixed it.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Moving tonight... can't wait to set up my Topre keyboard again... <3
> 
> Oh God... I forgot... the roommates are going to kill me. Click-clack-click-clack "JUST WRITING A REPORT"
> 
> 
> 
> Reds+ O-rings.
Click to expand...

The only cherry switches I would use are the browns. Overall, I would prefer a high quality scissor/rubber over a cherry switch any day. Topres, on the other hand, are a different story.

I don't have the money for O-rings anymore.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The only cherry switches I would use are the browns. Overall, I would prefer a high quality scissor/rubber over a cherry switch any day. Topres, on the other hand, are a different story.
> 
> I don't have the money for O-rings anymore.


Silence mod the topre, which keyboard is it exactly?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The only cherry switches I would use are the browns. Overall, I would prefer a high quality scissor/rubber over a cherry switch any day. Topres, on the other hand, are a different story.
> 
> I don't have the money for O-rings anymore.


Quite a rare stance for someone posting in this thread. Have you tried buckling springs yet?


----------



## X-Nine

No Das love in here?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No Das love in here?


I like my keyboards not shiny. Also, not a fan of multimedia wheels and gimmicky stuff like that or the wonky shape of the keyboard.


----------



## X-Nine

Multimedia keys are pretty important to some people, myself included. Plus reviews of the new Das 4 have said that it's not glossy. Mine should be here on Friday. We'll see if initial reports are true.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No Das love in here?


Just got my hands on a new Ultimate 4 with My personal favorite Cherry MX blue switches. I needed that Volume knob, multimedia keys, and different location for the USB ports. I love it. Will posts pics tomorrow with better lighting.

The only downside is the price, most will argue that for the price you can get cheaper alternatives, but this is the keyboard I like most and price isn't an issue. 

Keeping my old ultimate S for my Mac mini. Set up.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> No Das love in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my hands on a new Ultimate 4 with My personal favorite Cherry MX blue switches. I needed that Volume knob, multimedia keys, and different location for the USB ports. I love it. Will posts pics tomorrow with better lighting.
> 
> The only downside is the price, most will argue that for the price you can get cheaper alternatives, but this is the keyboard I like most and price isn't an issue.
> 
> Keeping my old ultimate S for my Mac mini. Set up.
Click to expand...

Awesome!







Mine should arrive Friday (Pro model with Blue). My ONLY gripe is that there's no backlighting, but I suppose that's a lot to ask for when it comes to keyboards as no one makes something everyone wants. It will be replacing my Max Keyboard (black/orings), though I'll be keeping my Max for back-up.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine should arrive Friday (Pro model with Blue). My ONLY gripe is that there's no backlighting, but I suppose that's a lot to ask for when it comes to keyboards as no one makes something everyone wants. It will be replacing my Max Keyboard (black/orings), though I'll be keeping my Max for back-up.


Yeah, I can see that being a problem. I use a blank keyboard, so lights are not needed, but yeah for low light situations most people will look for lit keyboards. Only people that really like Das will make that sacrifice 

If my keyboard had lights, I would turn them off. I even turn the lights off on my Razer Naga mouse. It matches my Current keyboard well with both glossy and flat black finishes.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I can see that being a problem. I use a blank keyboard, so lights are not needed, but yeah for low light situations most people will look for lit keyboards. Only people that really like Das will make that sacrifice
> 
> If my keyboard had lights, I would turn them off. I even turn the lights off on my Razer Naga mouse. It matches my Current keyboard well with both glossy and flat black finishes.


Honestly, if you can touch type, I think backlighting is just a novelty - one that wore off for me a long time ago. It can be useful in ultra low light situations where you need to see NEAR your keyboard (ie for a drink or something) though.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Multimedia keys are pretty important to some people, myself included. Plus reviews of the new Das 4 have said that it's not glossy. Mine should be here on Friday. We'll see if initial reports are true.


And most the media key issues can be solved with a keyboard with an abstraction layer. While the new one is matte, I'm just not convinced that the quality is there for the price.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> And most the media key issues can be solved with a keyboard with an abstraction layer. While the new one is matte, I'm just not convinced that the quality is there for the price.


Exactly. I don't need a damn volume knob


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The only cherry switches I would use are the browns. Overall, I would prefer a high quality scissor/rubber over a cherry switch any day. Topres, on the other hand, are a different story.
> 
> I don't have the money for O-rings anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silence mod the topre, which keyboard is it exactly?
Click to expand...

Realforce ZA0100. I doubt that would help; these walls are so thin I heard my roommate give off a silent fart. LOL


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The only cherry switches I would use are the browns. Overall, I would prefer a high quality scissor/rubber over a cherry switch any day. Topres, on the other hand, are a different story.
> 
> I don't have the money for O-rings anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a rare stance for someone posting in this thread. Have you tried buckling springs yet?
Click to expand...

I've tried everything from the original keyboards made to every cherry switch outside of the greens and clears. I used blues for over a year, reds for a month, blacks for a month, etc., and browns for 7 until I moved on to topres. I'm pretty sure I've tried some variant of a buckling spring in my years.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Exactly. I don't need a damn volume knob


I bought a dedicated volume knob








my Griffin Powermate lol. I strictly use it as a volume knob =P


----------



## roflcopter159

Quick question for you guys: Do you know of anywhere/any way I could try out Topre switches? They've always been intriguing to me and I was wondering if there was a switch tester type thing for Topres like there is for cherry switches. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Angrychair

kinda wanna sell my k70 to fund a code with clears.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> kinda wanna sell my k70 to fund a code with clears.


Why have only one when you could have both?!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> I bought a dedicated volume knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Griffin Powermate lol. I strictly use it as a volume knob =P


----------



## HPE1000

Finally done building my dream keyboard, this is just amazing. I stayed up till 3:40 am right now doing this. I don't think I can enter it in KOTM this month, but next month I will. I want to cry how amazing this thing is.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally done building my dream keyboard, this is just amazing. I stayed up till 3:40 am right now doing this. I don't think I can enter it in KOTM this month, but next month I will. I want to cry how amazing this thing is.


That is incredible.


----------



## JayKthnx

Good work hpe. I know you've worked hard on it!


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks









Spam incoming, forgive me.


----------



## Jixr

looks great HPE.

My birthday is this month, thinking of building another poker.

PokerX/2 w/ allum case, blue and white cap set, and either clear or green switches, w/ blue LED's

Just not sure quite yet since the price is going to be about $350 or so, would be my most expensive build yet.

I'm wanting something to replace my XT, its been giving me problems, and I'm getting bored with blacks and LOVE my backlit poker2 with greens.
Just not sure if I'll justify the build or not. I want it, just not sure what I'd do with it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My new Das 4 Ultimate with Cherry MX Blue


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My new Das 4 Ultimate with Cherry MX Blue


How do you like it? I'm actually looking to buy this one or a Shine 3 for the backlight.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> How do you like it? I'm actually looking to buy this one or a Shine 3 for the backlight.


Love it. Feels solid, the keyboard is pretty heavy and blue switches are my favorite. If you need lit keys, I would go with a different keyboard. I don't look at my keyboard when I'm typing or gaming, so no need for lights here. I did install an LED strip on my desk, for when I play in the dark, to help me identify the numbers, before I learned their locations by toucn.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I did install an LED strip on my desk, for when I play in the dark, to help me identify the numbers, before I learned their locations by toucn.


That typo is ironic.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks great HPE.
> 
> My birthday is this month, thinking of building another poker.
> 
> PokerX/2 w/ allum case, blue and white cap set, and either clear or green switches, w/ blue LED's
> 
> Just not sure quite yet since the price is going to be about $350 or so, would be my most expensive build yet.
> 
> I'm wanting something to replace my XT, its been giving me problems, and I'm getting bored with blacks and LOVE my backlit poker2 with greens.
> Just not sure if I'll justify the build or not. I want it, just not sure what I'd do with it.


I've been tempted by the poker for a while now. You looking to buy then mod or build from scratch? I'm still waiting on my Dox kit to turn up so I can have something to tinker with.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I've been tempted by the poker for a while now. You looking to buy then mod or build from scratch? I'm still waiting on my Dox kit to turn up so I can have something to tinker with.


Well, Pokers only come with red/brown/blacks/blues, so Like my previous poker, Buy a blue and make them greens, or I was even thinking of giving clears a shot.
Basically, $100 for the poker, ($10 for springs or $50 for switches ) $75 for the cap set I want, and another $100 for the case.

I've put out a WTB on GH, as all I really need is just the PCB, as thats the only thing I would be keeping anyway.

I'm also really starting to think about tearing apart my xt and cleaning some of the switches, i have several keys that are goofed from me over lubing the switches.

I'd really like to replace my XT at work with a poker, but I'm not sure if I can pull that off comfortably since I use the num pad so often It might slow me down a bit.

But if I build it, I would probably start using it instead of my poker I have now. Too many keyboards, not enough computers.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, Pokers only come with red/brown/blacks/blues, so Like my previous poker, Buy a blue and make them greens, or I was even thinking of giving clears a shot.
> Basically, $100 for the poker, ($10 for springs or $50 for switches ) $75 for the cap set I want, and another $100 for the case.
> 
> I've put out a WTB on GH, as all I really need is just the PCB, as thats the only thing I would be keeping anyway.
> 
> I'm also really starting to think about tearing apart my xt and cleaning some of the switches, i have several keys that are goofed from me over lubing the switches.
> 
> I'd really like to replace my XT at work with a poker, but I'm not sure if I can pull that off comfortably since I use the num pad so often.


Poker PCBs are hard to come by, so good luck with that. I failed to get the two I needed, so I am now waiting for the GH60 boards to arrive. Those are likely to be more readily available, and will fit your need as well, if not better, due to the programmability of the GH60.

Anyhow, I also depende on having a 10-key pad, so when I switch from my Model M to my Poker, I also pull out a stand-alone 10-key pad. You might consider one of those as an option.

Just a couple of related thoughts for you to ponder or ignore,

- samwisekoi


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spam incoming, forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!


Really darn sexy. Hey, how do you put up with such a thick base? I really can't stand keyboards with such a huge frame...one of the reasons why I dislike Filco keyboards (although the quality is so nice).


----------



## Rickles

Anyone else get a lot of double actuation with blacks?

Seems like I get it all the time, any tips or tricks?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> Poker PCBs are hard to come by


actually, I specifically need a pokerX because its non programmable.
( poker2's and the GH60 would not work for my project )


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> Poker PCBs are hard to come by, so good luck with that. I failed to get the two I needed, so I am now waiting for the GH60 boards to arrive. Those are likely to be more readily available, and will fit your need as well, if not better, due to the programmability of the GH60.
> 
> Anyhow, I also depende on having a 10-key pad, so when I switch from my Model M to my Poker, I also pull out a stand-alone 10-key pad. You might consider one of those as an option.
> 
> Just a couple of related thoughts for you to ponder or ignore,
> 
> - samwisekoi


That's good info...looks like I'll be stalking the next GH60 PCB GB. Thanks SamWiseKoi


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> actually, I specifically need a pokerX because its non programmable.
> ( poker2's and the GH60 would not work for my project )


Well, there will certainly be Poker X boards available once people start to build their GH60s. I am short at the moment, or I'd offer.

Anyhow, good luck!

- samwisekoi


----------



## Jixr

Yeah its a power draw issue. ( basically I want a plug n play 60% keyboard for my ipad )

I know of a few pokerX's for sale, but they all are asking $100 for them, and none of them have the switch types i want, so tis another $50 for switches.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> That typo is ironic.


Opsie, lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally done building my dream keyboard, this is just amazing. I stayed up till 3:40 am right now doing this. I don't think I can enter it in KOTM this month, but next month I will. I want to cry how amazing this thing is.


it's booootiful


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000 I couldn't tell from the pics, is it plate mounted or PCB?

I may have a pokerX pcb sold to me today, it comes with a plate, but the seller says he likes it without the PCB.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> @HPE1000 I couldn't tell from the pics, is it plate mounted or PCB?


5mm transparent acrylic plate. Might not be as strong as a metal plate from my experience, but it must be dampening the noise on this a lot.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else get a lot of double actuation with blacks?
> 
> Seems like I get it all the time, any tips or tricks?


This probably means that linear switches aren't for you. You might want to give tactile or clicky switches a try. You shouldn't really have to change your typing style to use a particular switch.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else get a lot of double actuation with blacks?
> 
> Seems like I get it all the time, any tips or tricks?


Press harder or get tactile or clicky switches. You could maybe try Browns with Clear/Black/Green springs. Minimal tactility but still fairly heavy.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! scored a pokerX pcb w/ browns for a good price.

Gonna put it in a stock white poker case for now, with some white PBT caps on it for now, then once I get it in, I'll order switches ( still unsure on clears, greys or greens )

And HPE, you should put leds between the PCB and the plate, would look cool ( just piggy back them off the switch leds )


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Finally got my very first mech board... Can't believe the difference between typing on this thing vs typing on my old Dell keyboard.

Ducky Shine 3 - Red switches + Red LEDs


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> Finally got my very first mech board... Can't believe the difference between typing on this thing vs typing on my old Dell keyboard.
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 - Red switches + Red LEDs


Very cool keyboard, Red switches are my second favorite.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Very cool keyboard, Red switches are my second favorite.


Scary part is I'm already looking for another board... One of them tiny ones like a HKB or a Poker would do me just nice for the "on the go" days when I don't work from home.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! scored a pokerX pcb w/ browns for a good price.
> 
> Gonna put it in a stock white poker case for now, with some white PBT caps on it for now, then once I get it in, I'll order switches ( still unsure on clears, greys or greens )
> 
> And HPE, you should put leds between the PCB and the plate, would look cool ( just piggy back them off the switch leds )


Congrats









Go for clears, they are nice









And that isn't possible, the plate is 5mm so it is the exact thickness between the pcb and the top of the switch. You can't even solder the diodes for the switches on the top of the pcb when using these plates.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> Scary part is I'm already looking for another board... One of them tiny ones like a HKB or a Poker would do me just nice for the "on the go" days when I don't work from home.


I hear you, whenever I carry my keyboard with me, it's always sticking out of my bag, lol.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Why have only one when you could have both?!


eh, i like my k70 but switching keys is a PITA if you are wanting to do the whole set right.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I hear you, whenever I carry my keyboard with me, it's always sticking out of my bag, lol.


My QFR barely fits in my laptop bag, but a full 104-key keyboard will not. It sits vertically in my backpack and is then carried with my books when I need it.


----------



## Richaye

How do you guys feel about Das keyboards?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> How do you guys feel about Das keyboards?


IMO, they're fairly solid and much better than some other options, but for the price, you can do better.


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> IMO, they're fairly solid and much better than some other options, but for the price, you can do better.


Like what? I'm very interested in the Das Keyboard Model S Professional.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> How do you guys feel about Das keyboards?


My ultimate favorite keyboard. Love it's built quality and simplistic design.

The three main Cons are :
High price- some will argue it's well worth it.
Great build quality, doesn't not feel cheap in any way.

Limited to Cherry MX Blue an Brown switches.

No Backlighting- this turns a lot of people off.


----------



## Angrychair

i don't like the shape of the Das. That big hump that sticks up just isn't for me. And glossy plastic looks good for about 5 minutes then you see every tiny little scratch on it as soon as you touch it.


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i don't like the shape of the Das. That big hump that sticks up just isn't for me.


I like that...


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i don't like the shape of the Das. That big hump that sticks up just isn't for me. And glossy plastic looks good for about 5 minutes then you see every tiny little scratch on it as soon as you touch it.


I thought I was the only one. I love keyboards that are perfectly rectangular. Something about the board being perfectly straight on all sides.
When a little bit sticks out or bulges out, I just don't like the look of those.


----------



## pez

Don't be mad because the Das got a booty.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Here are better shots:



















iPhone camera hates low light rooms.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i don't like the shape of the Das. That big hump that sticks up just isn't for me. And glossy plastic looks good for about 5 minutes then you see every tiny little scratch on it as soon as you touch it.


I agree, but the new Das isn't glossy. Also, the volume knob would be pretty useless for me as I use a DAC and Amp.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I agree, but the new Das isn't glossy. Also, the volume knob would be pretty useless for me as I use a DAC and Amp.


I have to agree about the volume knob bit. I used to use my volume knob, but then changed a few things around with how my desk was and I just control everything on my Scarlett...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys. For the last 6 months or so I have been using the cooler master quick fire xt with the cherry MX green switches. I like it a lot, but the problem is that I have very heavy fingers. I am looking for something that has a heavier key.

I know it might sound crazy to ask for a heavier key than the green switch.......but yeah. I have gotten too accustomed to the green switches, and now they just feel like blue switches.

Side note: my old keyboard with blue switches now feels like I am using a chicklet keyboard lol.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys. For the last 6 months or so I have been using the cooler master quick fire xt with the cherry MX green switches. I like it a lot, but the problem is that I have very heavy fingers. I am looking for something that has a heavier key.
> 
> I know it might sound crazy to ask for a heavier key than the green switch.......but yeah. I have gotten too accustomed to the green switches, and now they just feel like blue switches.
> 
> Side note: my old keyboard with blue switches now feels like I am using a chicklet keyboard lol.


Haha oh no! I hope this doesn't happen to me when I get my MX Clears. I'm a heavy typist as well.

Have you tried Blacks or Buckling Springs?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Haha oh no! I hope this doesn't happen to me when I get my MX Clears. I'm a heavy typist as well.
> 
> Have you tried Blacks or Buckling Springs?


I tried blacks, but they were not heavy enough. Unless you mean the super black switches? In which case, I have not tried it.

I also have tried a IBM model M, but the problem there was that there was almost keyboard lag when I gamed which was very annoying.


----------



## Jixr

Autohotkey for media controls, done and done.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I tried blacks, but they were not heavy enough. Unless you mean the super black switches? In which case, I have not tried it.
> 
> I also have tried a IBM model M, but the problem there was that there was almost keyboard lag when I gamed which was very annoying.


What about a modern model M by Unicomp? Mine will arrive in a couple of weeks, so I'll test it out and let you know if I experience any latency.


----------



## Richaye

Anybody looking to sell a Poker 2 they don't need anymore?


----------



## mohit9206

Well i know Coolermaster Devastator is not a mechanical keyboard but the reviews seem to be good and its priced well so is there any mechanical one that performs as well around the same price ?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Well i know Coolermaster Devastator is not a mechanical keyboard but the reviews seem to be good and its priced well so is there any mechanical one that performs as well around the same price ?


Any mechanical keyboard will perform better ... rubber domes are just... inferior. Also, no idea how much it costs.


----------



## Dudewitbow

extremely cheap end mechanical keyboards dont exist very much brand new(lower ends will generally have alp switches). cheapest cherry related one would be a CM one on sale or a monoprice blue switch for around 60. the only remotely close to mechanical "thing" at sub 50$ keyboards is the thermaltake knuckler keyboard, which sits inbetween mechanical and rubberdome, but I've never tried it before so I cant say. (also, reviews for keyboards? there's only so much to say as things that make a keyboard "good" is generally debatable and subject to opinion)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Well i know Coolermaster Devastator is not a mechanical keyboard but the reviews seem to be good and its priced well so is there any mechanical one that performs as well around the same price ?


Looks like a pretty basic keyboard with backlighting. Look at the CM Quickfire TK.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Looks like a pretty basic keyboard with backlighting. Look at the CM Quickfire TK.


They say it's a dome that somewhat feels like a cherry.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> extremely cheap end mechanical keyboards dont exist very much brand new(lower ends will generally have alp switches). cheapest cherry related one would be a CM one on sale or a monoprice blue switch for around 60. the only remotely close to mechanical "thing" at sub 50$ keyboards is the thermaltake knuckler keyboard, which sits inbetween mechanical and rubberdome, but I've never tried it before so I cant say. (also, reviews for keyboards? there's only so much to say as things that make a keyboard "good" is generally debatable and subject to opinion)


Actually at sub $50, you can find NIB or refurb Dell AT101Ws.


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Actually at sub $50, you can find NIB or refurb Dell AT101Ws.


The sad thing is I went to a school that threw out the used but still in good condition Dell AT101W (not the R models) keyboards as they transitioned to new Optiplex systems as part of the education deal. If you wanted them you could take them out of the bin before they were fully disposed of (I didn't care enough to walk into the office to pick it out of the trash cart plus it would've been embarrassing).









Maybe you could get lucky and find a place that's getting rid of some old unwanted keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Here are better shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone camera hates low light rooms.


Have you used the ruler it comes with yet?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I tried blacks, but they were not heavy enough. Unless you mean the super black switches? In which case, I have not tried it.
> 
> I also have tried a IBM model M, but the problem there was that there was almost keyboard lag when I gamed which was very annoying.


You could do a spring swap for 120g springs.

Then have to go to A&E for crippled fingers.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> extremely cheap end mechanical keyboards dont exist very much brand new(lower ends will generally have alp switches). cheapest cherry related one would be a CM one on sale or a monoprice blue switch for around 60. the only remotely close to mechanical "thing" at sub 50$ keyboards is the thermaltake knuckler keyboard, which sits inbetween mechanical and rubberdome, but I've never tried it before so I cant say. (also, reviews for keyboards? there's only so much to say as things that make a keyboard "good" is generally debatable and subject to opinion)


Nah, they actually do. There were several times where the QFR was around $50AR last year. Best Buy had a great combo deal where they had a TK plus a Spawn I think, for around $70. Rosewill had an MX Red keyboard for $25 once, the Razer BW TE was $40 last august I think, and there was an MX Red TK for $60 on newegg.

There aren't very many new alps keyboards anymore so I would stick to Cherry if you want to type on anything that's remotely new.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you used the ruler it comes with yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a spring swap for 120g springs.
> 
> Then have to go to A&E for crippled fingers.


I love your dark humor paradigm


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Nah, they actually do. There were several times where the QFR was around $50AR last year. Best Buy had a great combo deal where they had a TK plus a Spawn I think, for around $70. Rosewill had an MX Red keyboard for $25 once, the Razer BW TE was $40 last august I think, and there was an MX Red TK for $60 on newegg.
> 
> There aren't very many new alps keyboards anymore so I would stick to Cherry if you want to type on anything that's remotely new.


I think the 25$ was a bit of a mistake lol.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I think the 25$ was a bit of a mistake lol.


The orders did go through though, so maybe it was intentional. Oh yeah, I forgot to add that there were MX Black Thermaltake keyboards for $35 AR on newegg several times last year.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I think the 25$ was a bit of a mistake lol.


I bought four and harvested the switches!

- samwisekoi


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you used the ruler it comes with yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a spring swap for 120g springs.
> 
> Then have to go to A&E for crippled fingers.


I have tons of ruler and measuring utensils, one can't ever have enough. I use the ruler for keyboard support, not for measuring. Gotta say that with all my measuring devices, few times I have been desperately looking for a ruler. Lol when I don't need them, I see them everywhere.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll for the April KOTM is up.









www.overclock.net/t/1480650/keyboard-of-the-month-april-14


----------



## Magical Eskimo

That's a great selection of keyboards this month.

jdcarpe's phantom is just fantastic, and the KMAC is probably the nicest KMAC I've ever seen!
The phantom just pips it for me though, the originality of the main body is so good.


----------



## Anoxy

Welp, it's official. MX Clears are amazing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Welp, it's official. MX Clears are amazing.


Jealous.









Also, the KOTM poll is now on the front page carousel.


----------



## Jixr

neato, speaking of KOTM, I'm going to have to tear my winning board down. Ever since I lubed it I've had nothing but problems, Keys gumming up, laggy key inputs, and other things.

Already have had to pop a few switches out, and when cleaning one I acidently washed a stem down the sink! ( luckly I have a few extras )

I'm really thinking about keeping my one I'm building a secret until the next KOTM.

My cap should be in the mail tomorrow, and if so I'll get some pics uploaded for you guys.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Welp, it's official. MX Clears are amazing.


my levels of jealousy are increasing(LF clear mx board with white leds that have delayed reactive mode D= ducky why u no make clear switch shine 3, darn the short supply of clear switches)


----------



## Jixr

as soon as my new PCB comes in, i'm ordering a set of clears. ( or maybe grays just to be cool like that )

also, sometimes its nice to keep things simple.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9670_zps095d3391.jpg.html


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the KOTM poll is now on the front page carousel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> my levels of jealousy are increasing(LF clear mx board with white leds that have delayed reactive mode D= ducky why u no make clear switch shine 3, darn the short supply of clear switches)


oh you guys








Obviously you can't recommend a switch type to everyone because the feels are subjective, but these really do feel magical to me. I can't understand why clears are so rare. Everyone should offer them.
Got the Leopold FC660M, grey case. And I also ordered a set of grey PBT dye-sub keys from Qtan. I love the feeling of these keys, but the grey color is just toooo grey for me. It's kinda ugly.
I think the stock caps look wayy better, if only they were dye-sub instead of printed.

I think I'll end up getting in on the IMSTO white dyesub set instead....but it's way overpriced for what you get so idk.

Here's a crappy pic


Can't decide between ironface or moose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as soon as my new PCB comes in, i'm ordering a set of clears. ( or maybe grays just to be cool like that )
> 
> also, sometimes its nice to keep things simple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9670_zps095d3391.jpg.html


That's sweet! I don't know if I'm hardcore enough to use a mechanical keyboard with my tablet though lol..


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's sweet! I don't know if I'm hardcore enough to use a mechanical keyboard with my tablet though lol..


My next build is specifically for my ipad, just because you can never have enough keyboards ( and gives me an excuse to go buy some clears and a new keycap set I've been eying.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as soon as my new PCB comes in, i'm ordering a set of clears. ( or maybe grays just to be cool like that )
> 
> also, sometimes its nice to keep things simple.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9670_zps095d3391.jpg.html


Looks nice Jixr. Nice use of the fishtank in the photo.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Maybe this is old news by now but has anyone seen this thing of beauty yet?

http://www.feenixcollection.com/autore.html


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Maybe this is old news by now but has anyone seen this thing of beauty yet?
> 
> http://www.feenixcollection.com/autore.html


Nice looking board, but the price point is quite a lot above the CM Storm, which could be considered a competitor.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Nice looking board, but the price point is quite a lot above the CM Storm, which could be considered a competitor.


Yeah, pricey for sure. Lack of adjustable height and flush mount usb is a big downer as well. I hate when they lay flat. Clearly you would be buying this for the bling.


----------



## Anoxy

I saw somebody post about that board on /r/mechanicalkeyboards. Never been a fan of the black on black or non-printed caps style. I think a good legend beats that any day. Does it only come in browns?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I saw somebody post about that board on /r/mechanicalkeyboards. Never been a fan of the black on black or non-printed caps style. I think a good legend beats that any day. Does it only come in browns?


The caps are printed or maybe even laser etched, just can't tell unless you watch the video in hd. But yes, nobody is claiming a bang for buck victory here. Just a sharp board.


----------



## Anoxy

Oh I wasn't trying to be hostile, just making conversation. Seems like a nice board if that's your thing. I feel like the WASD V2 would be a better choice in that case though.


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Nice looking board, but the price point is quite a lot above the CM Storm, which could be considered a competitor.


I'm guessing it has something to do with the extra support you are getting with the keyboard. You are assigned a support manager with email, phone and skype info. If the build quality is really solid then I'd say it's nothing too drastic when you compare the price to competitors like Razer.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with the extra support you are getting with the keyboard. You are assigned a support manager with email, phone and skype info. If the build quality is really solid then I'd say it's nothing too drastic when you compare the price to competitors like Razer.


the target audience for this product is likely to be much different than razers


----------



## Jixr

I like it, the price isn't too bad $160

alluminium frame? sounds good to me.
( probably very thin metal over a plastic frame) but it seems really nice for the price.

I actually really really like it ( aside from the brown switches and the caps but thats easily fixable )

I could see myself replacing my QuickFire XT with this thing.


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> the target audience for this product is likely to be much different than razers


Well even compared with the DAS they're not terribly overpriced for what you're getting. Though... I'm starting to wonder how many issues you'll run into that you need a support manager unless the keyboard just ups and dies or becomes erratic.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> Well even compared with the DAS they're not terribly overpriced for what you're getting. Though... I'm starting to wonder how many issues you'll run into that you need a support manager unless the keyboard just ups and dies or becomes erratic.


Proactive customer service solutions aren't usually indicative of a higher product fault rate. It's just a management team that places a higher priority on post sales service.


----------



## Omega215d

I understand that, it just sounds a little excessive considering the product.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> I understand that, it just sounds a little excessive considering the product.


Excessive, but reassuring. Nothing worse than being the 1 in 10000 who has a problem and has to deal with terrible customer service. I'm just being the devil's advocate here - not affiliated or looking for conflict.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I could be wrong but pushing customer support that much seems to me like saying "We know you are going to have a problem with our product, but at least we can help"


----------



## Jixr

I don't think its that at all. They are a small boutique store. Good customer support does not mean high failure rates. Just attention to detail and standing out from bigger mega corps.

Customer service is what makes or breaks small businesses.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't think its that at all. They are a small boutique store. Good customer support does not mean high failure rates. Just attention to detail and standing out from bigger mega corps.
> 
> Customer service is what makes or breaks small businesses.


Not that this is a competition of opinions, but I agree.


----------



## Omega215d

Hopefully it'll work out for them as more companies should be offering better support for their products than they are currently. Heck, this kind of support should be found with mobile phone OEMS.

I might pick one of these boards up as I do like the color scheme and modular USB cable but still not sure if the gold plated switch board would add any more benefits besides better corrosion resistance. I'm just more comfortable with the $150 price point (just 13 difference but you know...)


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> Hopefully it'll work out for them as more companies should be offering better support for their products than they are currently. Heck, this kind of support should be found with mobile phone OEMS.
> 
> I might pick one of these boards up as I do like the color scheme and modular USB cable but still not sure if the gold plated switch board would add any more benefits besides better corrosion resistance. I'm just more comfortable with the $150 price point (just 13 difference but you know...)


I'd buy one just to support them... if I didn't already have like 5 boards in my to buy list. They are a small company who are likely to become very involved in esports sponsorships if given the opportunity (customer support).


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> Hopefully it'll work out for them as more companies should be offering better support for their products than they are currently. Heck, this kind of support should be found with mobile phone OEMS.
> 
> I might pick one of these boards up as *I do like the color scheme* and modular USB cable but still not sure if the gold plated switch board would add any more benefits besides better corrosion resistance. I'm just more comfortable with the $150 price point (just 13 difference but you know...)


Black isn't much of a color scheme....sorry, it just made me lol







Also, it seems like almost every mechanical keyboard these days offers a modular usb cable don't they?


----------



## Richaye

Purchased a Ducky G2 Pro TKL Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns, so pumped!

And it comes with white blank PBT caps.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> Purchased a Ducky G2 Pro TKL Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns, so pumped!
> 
> And it comes with white blank PBT caps.


sounds amazing!


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> Purchased a Ducky G2 Pro TKL Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Browns, so pumped!
> 
> And it comes with white blank PBT caps.


Kind of wishing I went with one of them instead of the Shine 3 I got now that the novelty of the backlighting has worn off!


----------



## Nhb93

Since I'm pretty certain I'm going to like (ergo) clears, and the Code keyboard is probably one of the best bets for it right now, would you guys recommend the TKL or full sized board? I've been using a full sized board my entire life, but TKL mechanical boards just look so nice and clean.









Also, what's your guys recommendation on a soldering iron and a desoldering iron? If that's what it's called. Obviously, I would hope to use them for other stuff besides keyboards.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Since I'm pretty certain I'm going to like (ergo) clears, and the Code keyboard is probably one of the best bets for it right now, would you guys recommend the TKL or full sized board? I've been using a full sized board my entire life, but TKL mechanical boards just look so nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what's your guys recommendation on a soldering iron and a desoldering iron? If that's what it's called. Obviously, I would hope to use them for other stuff besides keyboards.


its pretty much how much you use the numpad that decides if you are a TK or TKL person. I for one use TK because for most games(platformers generally) that are keyboard only, I do not use the arrow keys + left side of keyboard, but prefer wasd + numpad due to preferring the distance of my hands in that form. other minor details is that i prefer using numpad for ASCII symbols (e.g ± is alt+241 ▲ is alt+30) as well as the double click function of mousekeys that are tied to numpads. For most typical users, TK really isnt needed and for the most part people shrink.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah a Code TKL clears is on my bucketlist and will probably be my next board. While novel, backlighting is nice at night just for the visual effect. I don't need to see my keys because I've been touch typing as long as I can remember, but my k70 with red switches has red led, my poker ii with blue switches has blue leds, and my code with clears will have white led....see a trend here? Brown switches would get orange led probably, though brown is at the bottom of my list of switches with blacks.


----------



## zigziglar

I was worried TKL would bother me with the numpad activities I often do (passwords, phone numbers, random calculations etc) no longer being an option, but it represents such a small percentage of the time I'm using the board that the benefits of the smaller form factor outweigh having to use the number row (which you do get faster at as you use it more).

Yes they look cool. but they also allow you to have your mouse a whole lot closer and both arms therefore closer together, which is so much more ergonomic and you just feel better working in that position.

EDIT: I have a full sized keyboard for work (well a few to choose between







) because I have to enter long number sequences all day and I can touch type numbers at around 200wpm consistently, error free, whereas on the number row I'm more like 50wpm. I need to be able to type as fast as people speak in my job, so full size was essential in that case. At home, like I said, it's only a minor issue at such a low percentage of the time.


----------



## Paradigm84

So, linking to the KOTM poll on the front page carousel seems to have worked, 77 votes and it's not even been up for a day yet.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So, linking to the KOTM poll on the front page carousel seems to have worked, 77 votes and it's not even been up for a day yet.


Wow, glad its turning out great, should entice more competition and new comers to the addiction thread


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Wow, glad its turning out great, should entice more competition and new comers to the addiction thread


Yeah hopefully, then some of the multiple KOTM winners will have even more competition.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So, linking to the KOTM poll on the front page carousel seems to have worked, 77 votes and it's not even been up for a day yet.


Why, it's on the main page!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why, it's on the main page!


Indeed, it's attracting lots of voters.


----------



## HPE1000

Impressive, no more 10-20 total vote KOTMs


----------



## Seredin

I feel so much... less powerful


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Kind of wishing I went with one of them instead of the Shine 3 I got now that the novelty of the backlighting has worn off!


Yeah don't get me wrong the Shine 3 is an amazing keyboard, but keyboards now a days with full back lighting is just meh for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Impressive, no more 10-20 total vote KOTMs


Yeah, but it also means people like you are going to have more competition.









100+ votes now.


----------



## Jixr

Over 100 votes already in the KOTM page, wow, I think last month was like in the mid 20s.

My next project should be shipping out today, My KOTM cap comes in today, and I'll probably order caps, switches, switch stickers, and maybe a case.

I'm also working on a deal for another keyboard project, but I'm unsure if its going to happen just yet.


----------



## arvidab

Made my Keycool a bit more colourful today.











Added a packet and a bit of modeling clay to the inside, saw someone mention it on here that he had did it. Can't remember who it was but thanks for the idea, it added a fair bit of weight to the board and it made the typing experience more enjoyable. It sounds a lot more solid, it had a bit tinny/hollow sound and feel before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Welp, it's official. MX Clears are amazing.


Yep, I agree. Got two boards with 'em and they are soooo nice.


----------



## Anoxy

Gotta say though, after switching to 60% (technically 66) I don't think I'll ever go back to TKL. The only keys I ever used on the right side of the board were the arrow keys and my FC660 has those nicely placed. The rest is easily accessed through Fn.

Super glad I decided to downsize rather than try out a full size TK board.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Added a packet and a bit of modeling clay to the inside, saw someone mention it on here that he had did it. Can't remember who it was but thanks for the idea


It was probably me, I've done this mod to all of my keyboards, and afaik no one used clay for weights before. yeah, just be sure to layer something on top of the clay so the PCB doesn't touch it. it shouldn't damage it, but would at least keep the clay from sticking to the pcb.

with this mod you can easily add a 1/4 lb of weight and increase the structural feel of the keyboard, and the weight is evenly dispersed unlike other weight mods.


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Black isn't much of a color scheme....sorry, it just made me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems like almost every mechanical keyboard these days offers a modular usb cable don't they?


I like the dark grey with black lettering that isn't too bold. Usually when I see keyboards like that they tend to go for around $200 USD while $163 is a little easier to swallow but maybe it can be had for $140-150. So far I have a mil-spec watch and a sport motorcycle in such a color scheme and my phone is close enough.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Added a packet and a bit of modeling clay to the inside, saw someone mention it on here that he had did it. Can't remember who it was but thanks for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably me, I've done this mod to all of my keyboards, and afaik no one used clay for weights before. yeah, just be sure to layer something on top of the clay so the PCB doesn't touch it. it shouldn't damage it, but would at least keep the clay from sticking to the pcb.
> 
> with this mod you can easily add a 1/4 lb of weight and increase the structural feel of the keyboard, and the weight is evenly dispersed unlike other weight mods.
Click to expand...

Probably was, thanks man! There's a layer of plastic wrap ontop of the clay to, as you say, keep the PCB untouched as well as under the clay just because.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, so far i've not had any issues from using the clay.

Also, got my KOTM cap in! its amazing! pics up later.


----------



## Jixr

Horray!

Thanks for everyone who voted and good luck to future participants!

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0003-Edit_zpsa79931ea.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0001-2-Edit-Edit_zpsfe12cd73.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

So, I have a little more experience with older black switches I guess. Spamray was nice and shipped my a box full of salvaged black switches and I got to go through them and buy the ones I wanted. From this I learned that just because a switch is vintage, doesn't mean it is going to be smooth.

I will say though, out of all the 200 or so switches I carefully inspected/tested, the smoothest by far was a vintage black switch. It feels incredible, although almost too smooth if that is even possible. There were also some vintage blacks in the box that were very scratchy. I ended up getting about 90 "old" used black switches. They are so much smoother than the blacks on my poker 2, it is incredible. And that is after I removed all of the lube left over on them. I am going to pick up some new lube for them and that should make them great.

These switches are going in my filco that I plan on fixing up to something that I actually want to use more often that I was previously. I swapped the springs out for 68g gold korean springs. My intentions were to find a middle ground between red and black switches. I think it turned out perfect.

This keyboard is probably going to take a very long time to build though, since I am waiting for the next groupbuy for dolch keycaps as well as the novatouch to come out so I can see if I will be using the aluminum case on this filco or putting it back in the stock case and then putting a painted QFR top on it. .____.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Also, got my KOTM cap in! its amazing! pics up later.


Congrats! Waiting for pics









Edit: must have taken me awhile to make this message, nice pics! lol


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I have a little more experience with older black switches I guess. Spamray was nice and shipped my a box full of salvaged black switches and I got to go through them and buy the ones I wanted. From this I learned that just because a switch is vintage, doesn't mean it is going to be smooth.
> 
> I will say though, out of all the 200 or so switches I carefully inspected/tested, the smoothest by far was a vintage black switch. It feels incredible, although almost too smooth if that is even possible. There were also some vintage blacks in the box that were very scratchy. I ended up getting about 90 "old" used black switches. They are so much smoother than the blacks on my poker 2, it is incredible. And that is after I removed all of the lube left over on them. I am going to pick up some new lube for them and that should make them great.


I have to ask now, since you say that, broken in or different material? I still stand by the belief that they're just more well worn and that's why some appear to be smoother. I don't notice a difference between properly lubed Blacks and vintage Blacks though. It's only with vintage Browns and vintage Blues that I notice a difference, but, again, that could just be age and wear.


----------



## Anoxy

Linear switches
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray!
> 
> Thanks for everyone who voted and good luck to future participants!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0003-Edit_zpsa79931ea.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0001-2-Edit-Edit_zpsfe12cd73.jpg.html


Man, I love those OCN caps, but I'll never win KOTM. I assume that's the only way to get one?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, I love those OCN caps, but I'll never win KOTM. I assume that's the only way to get one?


Yep, you need to win the KOTM to get that keycap. There may be a different OCN keycap available for purchase sometime in the future, but there are no plans so far.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I have to ask now, since you say that, broken in or different material? I still stand by the belief that they're just more well worn and that's why some appear to be smoother. I don't notice a difference between properly lubed Blacks and vintage Blacks though. It's only with vintage Browns and vintage Blues that I notice a difference, but, again, that could just be age and wear.


I am going to say more worn in, sorry if that wasn't clear. Which is why I said that some of the "vintage" blacks were scratchy, very scratchy actually. But I can only assume the reason why the one vintage black was the smoothest out of all of them was simply because it was older and had more time to wear in. Cherry even said that they didn't change the material used in their black switches over time, so that pretty much confirms that.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray!
> 
> Thanks for everyone who voted and good luck to future participants!
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0003-Edit_zpsa79931ea.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0001-2-Edit-Edit_zpsfe12cd73.jpg.html


Nice, mate! Those keycaps look like a Keycool PBT set. Unless I'm mistaken? I think I've seen that font (in side alignment) on various Keycools and sold as 104 sets on TaoBao.


----------



## X-Nine

Loving my new Das 4 Pro. Blues are quite different from the blacks I'm used to, not bad different. Thinking about pulling her apart and doing a backlight modification. I prefer backlight because I usually watch videos, play games and such at night with the lights off. I may only do the middle row....


----------



## dubsgalore

I'm going to xpost what I said on GH about the topic
Quote:


> The vintage browns in my 5K are my favorite switch. Literally the best switches i've come across so far, including stock whites, stock blacks, stock browns, lubed vintage 62 blacks, stock vintage blacks, vintage blues, stock clears, and 65 lubed ergo clears.
> 
> the vintage blues in my dolch board were really, really nice, but most of them don't click. I think I got a heavily used board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try different vintage blues...maybe from a 1000
> 
> But seriously, the vintage browns are at the top of my list no doubt. completely stock, not modified at all.


Also I have to add

Nixdorf "soft keys" that I own 'feel' the same as lubed vintage black do, but as stock. I've tried mine out, and they feel literally amazing and I haven't even modified them at all, on par or better then vintage browns. i'd say it's top-of-the-line for tacticle/linear for the mx series



and then vintage browns


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> But I can only assume the reason why the one vintage black was the smoothest out of all of them was simply because it was older and had more time to wear in.


CALLED IT!







What are Cherry switches made of? I'd assume ABS since it's so good at being injected into molds and is fairly cheap. I'm not sure if it oxidizes over time, but it can definitely be damaged by light (Source: look at blue and white Lego bricks of varying ages).


----------



## Paradigm84

Pexon is putting some of these up on his store, thinking about getting one.



The dual LED colours interest me.


----------



## Jixr

got a link for more info on that 60?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you used the ruler it comes with yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a spring swap for 120g springs.
> 
> Then have to go to A&E for crippled fingers.


How would I go about doing that?

Is there a video for spring swapping?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> got a link for more info on that 60?


www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.666799020024677.1073742001.254287267942523

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> How would I go about doing that?
> 
> Is there a video for spring swapping?


Depending on the switch mounting and plate style, remove the PCB from the case, desolder each switch, remove each switch from the plate, open each switch, swap out the springs, put the switch back together, put the switches back in the plate, solder them all back to the PCB, reassemble.









I'm sure one of the more experienced modders could give a clearer guide, I know some members might even do the switch swap for you for a small fee.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Has anyone ever tried glow in the dark paint beneath the keys instead of tediously modding LEDs into their board? I'm not real keen on backlighting, but a subtle glow between the keys could look nice. Mostly, I am bored this weekend...thinking of painting the casing on my Ducky in bright white. Was going to paint red or green beneath the keys, then thought of this idea.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Has anyone ever tried glow in the dark paint beneath the keys instead of tediously modding LEDs into their board? I'm not real keen on backlighting, but a subtle glow between the keys could look nice. Mostly, I am bored this weekend...thinking of painting the casing on my Ducky in bright white. Was going to paint red or green beneath the keys, then thought of this idea.


I've messed around with glow in the dark paints with keyboards, and the simple answer, is I don't recommend it.

GITD paint is very hard to get a nice even coat with a uniform glow across the board.

What you may consider doing is taking the keyboard a part, ordering a giant glow in the dark sticker sheet online, place the sheet over the plate, and use an exacto knife to cut out the holes for the switches, and re assemeble. that would work out tons better than painting. and if you could find some 3mm UV led's to put on the swtiches, that would really give the GITD some good glow.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've messed around with glow in the dark paints with keyboards, and the simple answer, is I don't recommend it.
> 
> GITD paint is very hard to get a nice even coat with a uniform glow across the board.
> 
> What you may consider doing is taking the keyboard a part, ordering a giant glow in the dark sticker sheet online, place the sheet over the plate, and use an exacto knife to cut out the holes for the switches, and re assemeble. that would work out tons better than painting.


Thanks Jixr...it's nice when I don't have to be the guinea pig







I will probably just do flat white casing with a gloss red beneath the keys then...simple, and I already have everything I need to get started.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm waiting for someone to mod tritium vials into the plate.


----------



## Anoxy

Would that glow in the dark sheet actually glow though? I thought GITD needed considerable light exposure to enhance to it's glow?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Would that glow in the dark sheet actually glow though? I thought GITD needed considerable light exposure to enhance to it's glow?


thats why I recomended using UV leds on the switches if you can, it would give it the best pop.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to mod tritium vials into the plate.


Too much work. Radium or technetium work pretty well IIRC.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Too much work. Radium or technetium work pretty well IIRC.


But tritium vials are very easily accessible...


----------



## zigziglar

So just as I buy a Unicomp, a vintage model M appears in my country for sale lol I guess 2 Ms can't hurt







Home and work


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pexon is putting some of these up on his store, thinking about getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> The dual LED colours interest me.


Looks like a modded poker to me.


----------



## zigziglar

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/gaming-keyboards VOTE: WASD Code MX Clears (FULL SIZE). Come and help improve the likelihood of the Code with Clears becoming a reality on Mass Drop! Should be the last option in the list as I just submitted it.

Cheers


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/gaming-keyboards VOTE: WASD Code MX Clears (FULL SIZE). Come and help improve the likelihood of the Code with Clears becoming a reality on Mass Drop! Should be the last option in the list as I just submitted it.
> 
> Cheers


Probably not going to happen any time soon. They have a small amount of boards in a desirable switch, which will probably sell out soon at their current price, selling them for a lower cost via Massdrop seems illogical.


----------



## DaveLT

Comes across more as a post from a employee of the marketing department of WASD lol.


----------



## DF is BUSY

just went to the microcenter near my place and found out they carried ducky 2108 and ducky 2108s.

heh, didnt know they carry Ducky stuff, pretty cool i guess.

also got to try out mx red/brown/blue in person.

brown has a nice feel to it without being ultra clicky like blue.

i really wanted to buy reds but now im having second thoughts- those things are mushy as heck


----------



## hajabooja

Yeah, I'm definitely addicted. I enjoy my MX Greens for typing, but for gaming it's not quite as nice. So I bought a K65 with Reds, but I'm realizing they might be a little too light for me. So that'll probably head back soon. I did just order a Poker 2 with MX-Blacks. Ahh... I just can't stop!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Do you think you would like heavier Reds or do you not like linear switches? I'm not sure "squishy" is a good description of Blacks so give then a shot at least, assuming you're interested.


----------



## X-Nine

Personally, I'd love to see Logitech re-release their G13 gamepad with mechanical switches. After 4 years, the rubber domes on there are feeling a bit dated. I have found that a couple of people have modified theirs, but with limited success (wasn't the whole set of keys). Though, I remain skeptical since Logitech seems to be going downhill to try and outcompete Razer and other gamer type periphereal makers.

What are some of the better keycaps to purchase? I know there's silk screened, double shot, laser engraved, etc.... thoughts? I'm looking at some WASD replacements. Any other good replacement brands out there?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Probably not going to happen any time soon. They have a small amount of boards in a desirable switch, which will probably sell out soon at their current price, selling them for a lower cost via Massdrop seems illogical.


MX green variant was recently a big success on Mass Drop. Who knows? Maybe WASD produced a larger number of boards this time ... knowing that they could sell the extras via MD. (I am in no way affiliated with WASD - I just want one lol)


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> just went to the microcenter near my place and found out they carried ducky 2108 and ducky 2108s.
> 
> heh, didnt know they carry Ducky stuff, pretty cool i guess.
> 
> also got to try out mx red/brown/blue in person.
> 
> brown has a nice feel to it without being ultra clicky like blue.
> 
> i really wanted to buy reds but now im having second thoughts- those things are mushy as heck


And so it begins - you will now not be able to resist to urge to own at least one keyboard of each main switch


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> MX green variant was recently a big success on Mass Drop. Who knows? Maybe WASD produced a larger number of boards this time ... knowing that they could sell the extras via MD. (I am in no way affiliated with WASD - I just want one lol)


I talked to them a month or so ago and they said after this batch they had no concrete plans for when the next batch will be produced.

They know how desirable MX Clear boards are, I just don't see them selling them off via Massdrop and making less money than by selling direct from the site like they did with the MX Green boards.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So they know that they have a desirable product and have no plans for a second batch?







I fail to see why they wouldn't want to have a constant stream of them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So they know that they have a desirable product and have no plans for a second batch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why they wouldn't want to have a constant stream of them.


It's not necessarily that they don't want to make them, it's the availability of the switches which is likely the issue.

Also, the next batch would be the third this year, not the second, they had one at the start of April and one at the end of April.


----------



## zigziglar

The thing I like about mass drop is that the International shipping rates are somehow a lot better than directly via the US based stores the boards are from ... combine that with 10-20% off the price and it's suddenly practically free International shipping, which is awesome and justifiable.


----------



## Anoxy

Massdrop's deals are pretty lackluster in my experience. Never seen anything on there that screamed 'great deal' enough to make me pull the trigger.


----------



## Jixr

just placed an order for some clear switches, and some thick PBT caps for my new poker build.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just placed an order for some clear switches, and some thick PBT caps for my new poker build.


Where from?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just placed an order for some clear switches, and some thick PBT caps for my new poker build.


From MK? Did you get the blank ducky keycaps in blue/grey or green/white?


----------



## zigziglar

I was just thinking... high end keyboards should come with Kensington lock ports ... for those of us who take nice boards to work, tournaments, LANs etc Kensington port mod, anyone?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> From MK? Did you get the blank ducky keycaps in blue/grey or green/white?


Yeah I got 110 clears ( really thought about white or greys for uniqueness sake ) and the thick pbt sets that come in green/blue/red/pink and white.


----------



## zigziglar

I think if I was going to buy clears on their own, I'd buy them pre-customised by Gon with lubed 67g korean springs and stickers, but you strike me as the DIY kind of guy who would enjoy doing that himself.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah. I don't mind modding them. And gon has a super Long waiting period for custom stuff.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Massdrop's deals are pretty lackluster in my experience. Never seen anything on there that screamed 'great deal' enough to make me pull the trigger.


I've enjoyed the deals they had. My keycaps I got for $20 cheaper with shipping included (so essentially, shipping was free), the MKC key puller was nice, even if shipping was more than the item... I suppose it's hit or miss, but with some items liek say my headphones (AKG K712's) I wish I had seen they go on MassDrop every now and then because I could have gotten $150 off what I paid for them locally.


----------



## Angrychair

i love massdrop, got my poker ii with blue switches and backlighting. That's a pretty hard combo to find, and for $105 shipped.


----------



## JayKthnx

once I get my vinyl cutting machine sorted, I'm probably gonna start making switch stickers myself. I may be willing to start doing sticker/lube jobs for people, depending on quantity etc.


----------



## zflamewing

I'll probably get my Shine II modded when the custom plate for the 104/8 with cuts to open switches takes off. Will have to find a set of caps for it and probably more 65g springs....it never ends


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> ....it never ends


welcome to the addiction. I just spend more money that I should have on a keyboard I don't even need...


----------



## Seredin

Do want the CODEs to get shipped.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - I have the opportunity to buy a brown switch Ducky MX2108 for £50.
Thoughts?
Just need it for work - was going to go for the CM - but then held off - now this offer came in for £50


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I'd do it. 'Tis is an excellent deal for a Ducky.


----------



## JayKthnx

grab it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I'd do it. 'Tis is an excellent deal for a Ducky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> grab it


Ok boys - will report back if the deals goes through (should do!)

PS. brand new they're £75
The one I'm buying would be "used" for less than a month supposedly.


----------



## Jixr

if it works, nothing wrong with used boards, shine it up a bit and its good to go.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if it works, nothing wrong with used boards, *shine* it up a bit and its good to go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's not a shine though


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jixr

Fancy. I should have anohter completed poker by the weeks end.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Fancy. I should have anohter completed poker by the weeks end.


Can't wait to see it









I put white leds in my poker like you did, wasn't too impressed to be honest, might be better with a white backplate though, your backplate is white, right?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I put white leds in my poker like you did, wasn't too impressed to be honest, might be better with a white backplate though, your backplate is white, right?


Does the poker come with a backplate? Sorry for the likely dumb question, I don't have any experience with the poker


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does the poker come with a backplate? Sorry for the likely dumb question, I don't have any experience with the poker


You can either get the poker with or without leds, if you get the one without leds, you can just solder in any led you want because the PCB's are the same and the resistors are soldered on already.

Derp, not reading. Yes it does come with a backplate.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You can either get the poker with or without leds, if you get the one without leds, you can just solder in any led you want because the PCB's are the same and the resistors are soldered on already.
> 
> Derp, not reading. Yes it does come with a backplate.


Haha, thanks.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I put white leds in my poker like you did, wasn't too impressed to be honest, might be better with a white backplate though, your backplate is white, right?


Yeah, I used white square LED's, and my poker has a white plate. Since I'm using white caps as well I do get a little bit of key glow, but the underlighting looks real nice. I could see if you didn't have a white or silver plate that it wouldn't look that great. I just went with white since its a pretty universal color, and I may get an aluminium case for it later on, and I'm still rocking the stock caps on it. ( the nice thick PBT ones though ) thinner caps get better glow, but after using my stock poker caps even the thin PBT caps seem kinda cheap to me. I can add some leds to my pokerX (mostly the mod keys) but its power draw limited, so I don't know how well that will work.

really it depends on how I build my pokerX up that I decide on how to later on fix up my Poker2. Qtan has a cheapish alum. case in silver, I'm just not sure of the quality. My acrylic case was down right crap that I got from him until I glued all the layers together and sanded the rough edges down a bit. My whole room is accented in green and white colors, so thats why I went with green and white for my Pokey2, and it looks real nice with my bamboo speakers and things.

Also can I pick your brain on your photo skills? currious as to what you use and if you dwell in that area a bit, all your photos are pretty nice. ( I'm a hob-tographer, with occasional side jobs, but my product shots always look like crap compared to my typical subjects and things )

Quote:


> Does the poker come with a backplate?


Clarification: the Poker 2 does have a backplate, the original pokerX, and the Poker Pure do NOT come with backplates ( but they can easily be added ) ( thought the pure requires a special backplate due to its layout )

My poker X that i'm getting has a plate coming along with it. I've no idea what kind of plate it is, but I may end up painting it, or possibly sanding it to bare metal and polishing it out and throwing a layer of clear coat over it.

I'm really unsure what direction I'm going to go in with my new build.

Basically here are the parts I have to mix and match anything I want:
Switches: blues, greens, browns, blacks, reds, clears, ergo clears. ( and whatever you call a brown with an 80g spring )
Caps: 2 sets of white front printed pbt, blank whites, several stock cooler master sets, and a stock poker set, and I think a stealth QFR set and a blue/white set of thick PBT caps.
Boards: 1 QF XT, 1 QFR, Poker2, PokerX
Frames: stock qfr frames, one thats just about ready to paint whatever color, and a poker2 case that I can paint whatever.

I intended on putting the clears and the white/blue caps on my pokerX, but I may just put the caps on my poker2 since its my DD, and buy a new case for it, and basically have a Poker X in whatever switches with stock caps and my green poker case.

Since my PokerX is strictly an ipad keyboard, I use it that much, so I kinda feel like I should spread the wealth and not build a $250 board thats just for my ipad when I could use the parts on my daily drivers.

I'm deffinately getting bored of my QFR, I've not used it in months, and have been thinking about either re-painting the case a different color, or sanding down my last stock case and painting it ( though I kinda wanna keep at least one stock case to help the resale ) I have another botched painted case that I could fix up and paint, but it needs alot of work before its ready to paint.


----------



## phillyd

I'm heavily considering selling my KBT Pro. Could be good for somebody but it needs too much work for me.

It needs the power switch and reset button replaced, and the wires from the battery compartment resoldered to the board. It's roughed up and could use a new casing/paint job, and the keycaps could be better too.

I'm thinking about grabbing a cheap TKL And getting decent caps and painting the housing. I might do a DS3 TKL and get thick PBT caps. That could look cool.


----------



## zflamewing

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*






That poker seems to look better and better every time I see it. I've thought about adding one to the collection even though I have a QFR just sitting around and I'm still waiting on the dox to turn up. The Wifey said I need to clean my desk off a bit before I entertain adding a new regular feature lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> 
> That poker seems to look better and better every time I see it. I've thought about adding one to the collection even though I have a QFR just sitting around and I'm still waiting on the dox to turn up. The Wifey said I need to clean my desk off a bit before I entertain adding a new regular feature lol.


It's not a poker, it is a facew


----------



## Paradigm84

So, strange problem with my keyboards and Windows.

If I use the US layout and try to press _"_, it will only appear after I press another key. For example, I press _shift_ and _'_ to get _"_, then nothing appears, then when I press another key e.g. _p_, _"p_ will appear, it's really weird.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not a poker, it is a facew


Fair enough







Seriously though it's stunning boards such as yours that has me craving a 60% board.


----------



## Jixr

They are lots of fun to build, tons of options for them.


----------



## Torvi

Someone remember me saying that i bought on ebay not working mionix zibal 60 for 30 gbp? It came in today when i was at work and now im writing from it, its in full working order, backlight on keys is actually better than someone said, i can clearly see it working and it's just 18:30







It's kind of hard to push it i mean black keys are rly hard but since my old rubber dome used to move around when i was writing on it that keyboard now is not moving an inch and is bloody heavy







I love it.


----------



## Jixr

that was me about the backlighting, and I thought it was super dim compared to other backlit boards. But if you like it then thats all that matters.

I really liked the board when I had mine, only thing that bugged me was lack of a left windows key.


----------



## azianai

so i took apart my Code and took some potato pics:


http://imgur.com/ODUjN


now to decide what color to paint the case.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so i took apart my Code and took some potato pics:


Dang, I was always hoping the plates were screwed down onto the case somehow and not just clamped in. But informative pics none the less.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> so i took apart my Code and took some potato pics:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ODUjN
> 
> 
> now to decide what color to paint the case.


beauty, I have got to get me one of them. Clears with white LED.


----------



## 331149

Got my first mechanical in the mail today, they sure are nothing like the old IBM keyboards we had in school that's for sure. The brown keys feel rusty and its loud as hell, but I'll get used to it I guess (or hope rather). It's the CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate without the fugly logo on the space bar











The backlighting looks uneven in the pic but it's not, it actually looks way better and much more brighter than my previous keyboard, the Sidewinder X4.


----------



## Jixr

Welcome to the group, stay here long enough and that won't be your last keyboard thats for sure.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Welcome to the group, stay here long enough and that won't be your last keyboard thats for sure.


Yeah I definitely agree with ending up buying more mech keyboards after the 1st one!

I was about pull the trigger on the code clears TKL but they're out of stock so I ended up buying a Shine 3 TKL with white leds and red switch (I just want to try it!). I'll probably end up ordering a mech KB through GON. Probably get the TKL with clears and have the 67 gm springs on there! I don't mind the 2+ month wait!

Can't decide if I'll get yellow side leds or blue together with white on switch leds though... hmmm


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah I definitely agree with ending up buying more mech keyboards after the 1st one!
> 
> I was about pull the trigger on the code clears TKL but they're out of stock so I ended up buying a Shine 3 TKL with white leds and red switch (I just want to try it!). I'll probably end up ordering a mech KB through GON. Probably get the TKL with clears and have the 67 gm springs on there! I don't mind the 2+ month wait!
> 
> Can't decide if I'll get yellow side leds or blue together with white on switch leds though... hmmm


Well just to let you know your options, you can build your own keyboard to equal GONs work fairly easily, and you may can save a buck or two.

MechanicalKeyboars.com sells switches for about $50 for 110 switches, and they currently have clears/whites/grays/red/blues/browns/greens
Originative has springs for $8 in different spring weights
Switch stickers if you want them are about $5
Cap sets can be had starting at $20+
you can find LED's easily under $5 for 100+

and the used market for all of the above would obviously be cheaper. So if you are up for the reward of building your own keyboard from the ground up, you can deffinately do it by yourself, and make it 100% what you want.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well just to let you know your options, you can build your own keyboard to equal GONs work fairly easily, and you may can save a buck or two.
> 
> MechanicalKeyboars.com sells switches for about $50 for 110 switches, and they currently have clears/whites/grays/red/blues/browns/greens
> Originative has springs for $8 in different spring weights
> Switch stickers if you want them are about $5
> Cap sets can be had starting at $20+
> 
> and the used market for all of the above would obviously be cheaper. So if you are up for the reward of building your own keyboard from the ground up, you can deffinately do it by yourself, and make it 100% what you want.


What is the purpose of a switch sticker? Also, do you know of anywhere that will allow you to order just one switch of any/all of those switches?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Dang, I was always hoping the plates were screwed down onto the case somehow and not just clamped in. But informative pics none the less.


Same. Anyone ever done the bolt-mod equivalent to a Code?


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What is the purpose of a switch sticker? Also, do you know of anywhere that will allow you to order just one switch of any/all of those switches?


Switch stickers a placed between the top and bottom halves of the switch housing, ostensibly to reduce any "wobble" in the housing. While it actually accomplishes this goal, the net effect when mounted in a keyboard is practically zero. I can tell no difference when typing between a keyboard with switch stickers, and one without. Basically, they are there because the Koreans came up with them (which gives them elite status by virtue of that alone), and people think they look cool when they have the keycaps removed from their keyboard.

Here is a switch tester: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


----------



## Torvi

is it possible to swap some of switches on keyboard, i do have black keyboard and there is no issue but i would like to have shift button mx red as pushing it with small finger is little hard on it.


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> is it possible to swap some of switches on keyboard, i do have black keyboard and there is no issue but i would like to have shift button mx red as pushing it with small finger is little hard on it.


Sure, just desolder that one switch and pop it out. Replace with MX red swich.


----------



## Paradigm84

There's a list of some other switch testers here.


----------



## Seredin

The QWERkeys tester is awesome, and a sexy desk ornament.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcarpe*
> 
> Switch stickers a placed between the top and bottom halves of the switch housing, ostensibly to reduce any "wobble" in the housing. While it actually accomplishes this goal, the net effect when mounted in a keyboard is practically zero. I can tell no difference when typing between a keyboard with switch stickers, and one without. Basically, they are there because the Koreans came up with them (which gives them elite status by virtue of that alone), and people think they look cool when they have the keycaps removed from their keyboard.


to clarify, I fully agree with the switch sitckers as JD descibes them. IMO, they are nothing more than a cosmetic mod, ( which can look neat ) but as far as reducing keyswitch wobble, I'm skepitcal. Sure in theory it probably does help, but its real world affect is zero.

Main reason I suggested them, is if you're going to replace switches and take them apart ( to swap the springs or lube them ) then for $5 you can add an extra hint of customization and personalization.
its basically 99% cosmetic 1% practical.


----------



## roflcopter159

Ok, thanks guys. Anyone have experience with the Poker 2 Acrylic case that qtan sells on his vendio page?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys. Anyone have experience with the Poker 2 Acrylic case that qtan sells on his vendio page?


Yup, I have one.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8846_zpsd272f8d4.jpg.html

Personally, I don't recommend it. Sure its cheap, but at the same time, its cheap.

the sheets didn't line up, its super light, so it slides over your desk when typing, plastic hardware sucked, and it sat a bit too tall for my taste. It also flexed like crazy due to the super thin acrlyic sheets. when tying you could easily feel the keyboard bending with each stroke.

Not anywhere near the quality and finsih of custom made acrylic cases, and the stock poker case looks nicer, if I were to do it again, I would have just painted my stock poker case and be done with it, vs having to spend extra money and lots of time to get this case looking half-decent.

What I ended up doing was super gluing the sheets together, replacing the plastic hardware with stainless steel screws, sanding some of the edges that didnt' line up and buffing them out, added weight and some better feet so it wouldn't slide around, cut holes in the bottom so I could access the dip switches, and a few other things.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yup, I have one.
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_8846_zpsd272f8d4.jpg.html
> 
> Personally, I don't recommend it. Sure its cheap, but at the same time, its cheap.
> 
> the sheets didn't line up, its super light, so it slides over your desk when typing, plastic hardware sucked, and it sat a bit too tall for my taste.
> 
> What I ended up doing was super gluing the sheets together, replacing the plastic hardware with stainless steel screws, sanding some of the edges that didnt' line up and buffing them out, added weight and some better feet so it wouldn't slide around, cut holes in the bottom so I could access the dip switches, and a few other things.


Going through the process of modifying that one would probably be easier than making one from scratch though, yea?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Going through the process of modifying that one would probably be easier than making one from scratch though, yea?


Assuming you have the tools, you simply just can't sand the rough edges without scratching the acrylic to hell, you need a proper buffing and polish wheel to keep it nice.

I would rather put the money into an aluminium or higher end acrlyic case. But thats just me.

I'm actually getting another poker in the mail today, and it will be a back up board, and i'll put this case on it and get a better one for my poker2 above.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well just to let you know your options, you can build your own keyboard to equal GONs work fairly easily, and you may can save a buck or two.
> 
> MechanicalKeyboars.com sells switches for about $50 for 110 switches, and they currently have clears/whites/grays/red/blues/browns/greens
> Originative has springs for $8 in different spring weights
> Switch stickers if you want them are about $5
> Cap sets can be had starting at $20+
> you can find LED's easily under $5 for 100+
> 
> and the used market for all of the above would obviously be cheaper. So if you are up for the reward of building your own keyboard from the ground up, you can deffinately do it by yourself, and make it 100% what you want.


Hey Jixr!

Sounds very interesting and it would be cool if I could build my own board!

I know I want the Cherry MX Clear and the NerD TKL pcb of Gon. As for the caps, I already have a few sets on hand plus a few more coming in! As for the springs, as soon as Originative has the 67g springs I'll order them! This is the easy part, now for the hard part!

I'm a complete noob at this so how would I pick the resistors needed for the SMD leds? Also can I use a plate with the NerD TKL pcb, so I can get the plate mounted Clear switches?

Should I take this via PM?

Thanks!

~M


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Assuming you have the tools, you simply just can't sand the rough edges without scratching the acrylic to hell, you need a proper buffing and polish wheel to keep it nice.


you just have to use a butane torch to flame polish the acrylic edges. that's all I did to the edges of my ergodox case, ferrocious case, etc.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> you just have to use a butane torch to flame polish the acrylic edges. that's all I did to the edges of my ergodox case, *ferrocious* case, etc.


I really wanna believe that this is an awesome chemistry pun, but I bet that case isn't made of iron


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Jixr!
> 
> Sounds very interesting and it would be cool if I could build my own board!
> 
> I know I want the Cherry MX Clear and the NerD TKL pcb of Gon. As for the caps, I already have a few sets on hand plus a few more coming in! As for the springs, as soon as Originative has the 67g springs I'll order them! This is the easy part, now for the hard part!
> 
> I'm a complete noob at this so how would I pick the resistors needed for the SMD leds? Also can I use a plate with the NerD TKL pcb, so I can get the plate mounted Clear switches?
> 
> Should I take this via PM?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~M


Thats something above me, I've added and replaced the regular leds on boards, but SMD leds are something I've not personally worked with. and depending on the case you get, you should be able to add a plate if you desire. ( may or may not require slight modding ) And ( my opinion ) I like to keep technical talk and info out in the public spaces in case anyone else has questions or anything related to what we are talking about.

And the nerdy technical details is what drives this thread, and other people might can answer questions that I can't or have separate opinions than mine.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Assuming you have the tools, you simply just can't sand the rough edges without scratching the acrylic to hell, you need a proper buffing and polish wheel to keep it nice.
> 
> I would rather put the money into an aluminium or higher end acrlyic case. But thats just me.
> 
> I'm actually getting another poker in the mail today, and it will be a back up board, and i'll put this case on it and get a better one for my poker2 above.


Hm, ok. Then I guess if/when I get myself a Poker I'll buy a better case than that one. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hm, ok. Then I guess if/when I get myself a Poker I'll buy a better case than that one. Do you have any recommendations?


The 'other' keyboard site often has group buys for aluminium and acrlyic cases, but ones ready to buy now, mechanicalkeybaords.com has some alum. ones that are pretty decent. Qtan also carries a metal case as well, but I've not heard anything from anyone who has bought it ( curious about buying it myself ) expect to pay more for the case than you did the keyboard though.

the stock poker case is really nice, you could paint it whatever color you want for $5 and have an easy custom case that way.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

It looks like they do have an option with the Gon PCB to ask for it with the diodes and SMDs with the resistors already soldered on! I may have to do more research on this!


----------



## JayKthnx

smd soldering is actually very easy, though tedious if you have a heat gun, oven, etc.
90% of the work is laying out the solder paste and components. then you apply heat for a few seconds and reflow the solder into place.

example on a gh60 prototype board:


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> It looks like they do have an option with the Gon PCB to ask for it with the diodes and SMDs with the resistors already soldered on! I may have to do more research on this!


yeah, I've only built off existing mass produced PCB's, but some of the more custom ones require soldering in the resistors and diodes and other things.


----------



## phillyd

Wish I had grabbed the QWERKeys sampler when it was on massdrop. Might grab that DECK one for decoration though.


----------



## HPE1000

Resistors and diodes aren't hard at all, I wouldn't worry much if you have to do it.

Although I guess depends on how large the resistors are and how much experience/skill you have.


----------



## Jixr

aww yeah... new toys in the mail. Pics later.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> aww yeah... new toys in the mail. Pics later.


Same here, so fun









My custom filco is going to be done a lot faster than I had thought, I will just say that.


----------



## hajabooja

Poker II w/ MX-Blacks will be here tomorrow. Impressive shipping from China... less than 5 days! What is everyone using for replacement PBT keycaps? I'd like to get a set of blank PBT caps for it.


----------



## Jixr

I'm trying to decide what color I should paint my plate on my new poker. Its a stock poker2 plate, black, but since its rocking white caps and case, I'm not sure what to paint it.

Also combining the stock PCB mounted switches to the plate, for maximum stability.

Though I think for now, I'm just going to keep it as is, since I'm still not entirely sure what I'm going to do with it. I may end up putting the clears I bought for it in my QF-XT at work, not sure.


----------



## Anoxy

Is there such a thing as clear (translucent) PBT caps?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is there such a thing as clear (translucent) PBT caps?


Nope!

At least not yet...


----------



## Spelio

Just purchased a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 today, and so far I'm loving it. Was able to buy a new keyboard, and had to go with mechanical. I found it at Bestbuy for $100! The store had it on clearance, and online it's showing $125! So double score!









Anyone know of a store that carries any Razer gaming mouse pads? Bestbuy has one for $17, but I really want the Goliathus, and don't feel like waiting for it to ship. Thanks


----------



## Jixr

Microcenters carried them last time I was there.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Microcenters carried them last time I was there.


Bah, no microcenters near Charlotte. Although I do plan on going through Atlanta in a few weeks to go visit some Walking Dead locations.... Granted, anything ordered would have arrived by then.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Just purchased a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 today, and so far I'm loving it. Was able to buy a new keyboard, and had to go with mechanical. I found it at Bestbuy for $100! The store had it on clearance, and online it's showing $125! So double score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a store that carries any Razer gaming mouse pads? Bestbuy has one for $17, but I really want the Goliathus, and don't feel like waiting for it to ship. Thanks


Those razer mousepads are so gaudy


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Those razer mousepads are so gaudy


Eh, for some reason I like the design, and I love the color scheme.

It'll be my first mouse pad I've bought it 15+ years. I'm currently using an original Duke Nuke 3D mouse pad. Think it's time to upgrade, and now I have a Razer Deathadder mouse and Razer Blackwidow keyboard, might as well round out the set


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just got my newest toy!



I really love the red switch so far! Not really bothered how light it is compared to my black! The board is solid and really liking the build quality!

I'm already thinking of removing the face plate to paint it! I might go dark grey and then try and mix and match some keys I have in white, grey, red and black!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Eh, for some reason I like the design, and I love the color scheme.
> 
> It'll be my first mouse pad I've bought it 15+ years. I'm currently using an original Duke Nuke 3D mouse pad. Think it's time to upgrade, and now I have a Razer Deathadder mouse and Razer Blackwidow keyboard, might as well round out the set


Tekmats are pretty cool if you want something that looks good. I like the old Goliathus, the new 2014 one just has terrible colors and that ridiculous Razer logo render.

I don't like where Razer is headed with the 2014 products, keyboards especially considering how much they're charging for these Kailh switch keyboards.


----------



## Anoxy

Wait for IMSTO set or get Originative classic beige set now?

gogogogogogo


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Tekmats are pretty cool if you want something that looks good. I like the old Goliathus, the new 2014 one just has terrible colors and that ridiculous Razer logo render.
> 
> I don't like where Razer is headed with the 2014 products, keyboards especially considering how much they're charging for these Kailh switch keyboards.


I'm glad somebody else shares my opinion on razer


----------



## SeeThruHead

So I got this today. Would it be possible to get a full keycap replacement for this thing? I'd really like to put a beige/blue legends from originative, but would I be able to get the right size keycaps for the FN and 1x shift?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> So I got this today. Would it be possible to get a full keycap replacement for this thing? I'd really like to put a beige/blue legends from originative, but would I be able to get the right size keycaps for the FN and 1x shift?


it would be really hard to you have a lot of non-standard sized keys., I'm not sure if I've ever seen a spacebar that size, looks almost the size of a right shift key though, so that may can work?

Basically you'd have to get one of the Group Buy sets that offers the odd shaped key sets along with the normal ones. Would be expensive.

This is why I prefer wired keybaords for my ipad instead of the filco air.


----------



## Jixr

and this sucks.

I ordered 110 clear switches, and I only got sent 100.
Ordered a keycap set, and one of the keys is defective ( messed up color )
ordered a pokerX pcb, and 3 of the keys are not working ( pcb issue, can't even trip the switch with a wire )

So now I have to deal with returning a whole keycap set because of 1 bad key, figure out how to get my extra switches that I paid for, and figure out whats wrong with my PCB.


----------



## HPE1000

Wow, that isn't fun


----------



## Jixr

yeah, kinda bummed, was really looking forward to getting the keyboard together and using it at work today.

But hopefully its something I can figure out today, and I just sent an email to the place where I bought the keycaps to see if I can just exchange the one key instead of having to return the whole set.

Clears seem alright, nothing fancy, but better than browns thats for sure. I'm excited to use them for an extended period of time.


----------



## HPE1000

What keycap set was it?


----------



## Jixr

Vortex thick PBT set.


you can see the color difference. on a keyset i'm paying $80 for, its not acceptable to me.

the set is okay, thick pbt is always nice, but the f1-12 row is taller than the numeral 1-9 row, so on a poker I can't use the escape key, which I don't really like, but other than that is a nice looking set.

i think the PCB i got may have a bad diode, but I'm not exactly sure, and don't know where to get a replacement ( I could steal one of my QFR for now I suppose to test it ) Just seems really odd that 3 keys in a row are not working, and the pcb does not appear to be damaged. I didn't mess with it too much since I spent most of my evening opening up and swapping 120 switches and sliders.

Hopefully MK will play nice with the keycap and switch problems, but I only really need 60 switches, but I ordered 110 incase I ever wanted to convert a full size keyboard later. First time buying from them has not left me wanting to buy from them again any time soon, but if they follow up in a good manor I'll give them another go in the future.


----------



## X-Nine

Anybody here use o- rings on their Blues? Was thinking about adding them to make for a quieter experience. Or should I break down and buy a Clear board when they're available?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anybody here use o- rings on their Blues? Was thinking about adding them to make for a quieter experience. Or should I break down and buy a Clear board when they're available?


o-rings on blues will only quiet the bottoming out sound, not the click, so if you want quieter, linear or browns/clears will be better off for ya.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anybody here use o- rings on their Blues? Was thinking about adding them to make for a quieter experience. Or should I break down and buy a Clear board when they're available?
> 
> 
> 
> o-rings on blues will only quiet the bottoming out sound, not the click, so if you want quieter, linear or browns/clears will be better off for ya.
Click to expand...

Looks like I'll be buying a Code when they're available again :/ thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Vortex thick PBT set.
> 
> 
> you can see the color difference. on a keyset i'm paying $80 for, its not acceptable to me.
> 
> the set is okay, thick pbt is always nice, but the f1-12 row is taller than the numeral 1-9 row, so on a poker I can't use the escape key, which I don't really like, but other than that is a nice looking set.
> 
> i think the PCB i got may have a bad diode, but I'm not exactly sure, and don't know where to get a replacement ( I could steal one of my QFR for now I suppose to test it ) Just seems really odd that 3 keys in a row are not working, and the pcb does not appear to be damaged. I didn't mess with it too much since I spent most of my evening opening up and swapping 120 switches and sliders.
> 
> Hopefully MK will play nice with the keycap and switch problems, but I only really need 60 switches, but I ordered 110 incase I ever wanted to convert a full size keyboard later. First time buying from them has not left me wanting to buy from them again any time soon, but if they follow up in a good manor I'll give them another go in the future.


looks tinted blue, eh? Hopefully they will replace it.

As for the keys not working, I wonder if there is a cold joint on one of the controller pins. My recent board had that on 5 of the pins and knocked the whole bottom row out as well as the shift and caps lock. All sequential keys now working as I soldered each leg back.

Might as well spill the beans on what I am doing, that blue aluminum case I got awhile back didn't really have the most quality milling or anodizing, so I am overhauling it myself. I ordered sandpaper, jb weld and car rim paint. I am going to fill the gaps myself, fill in the led holes, and paint it graphite. I ordered the DSA dolch replica set and it is going on that keyboard, the filco. I took the MX blues off the filco and replaced them with old, maybe "vintage" blacks with 68g gold springs. I have switch lube ordered as well.

If the graphite doesn't turn out well, I will just paint it matte black.


----------



## Jixr

Just got an email from them, and they won't replace or exchange the cap. and yes it has a very blue tint to it.

So instead of paying $1 shipping I have to pay $10, and wait a week or longer.

Really thinking about just ordering another set, once it comes in and is proper, I'll just return the old set, and file a paypal claim.
since MK has bs 10% restocking fees and a $10 free shipping fee. Why should it cost ME more money to return a defective prodcut that THEY sent.

( Paypal is VERY buyer friendly, had a similar issue in the past with a motorcycle part, the seller was trying to charge me a 60% restocking fee, sent it back, send proof of its return to paypal, and got all my money back including shipping cost. )

And good idea on the controller pins, I didn't think to check that out.

The plan for the filco sounds pretty good. should be neat to see once its done.


----------



## Domino

Are there alternative key-caps that aren't valley keys? Or at least are their key-caps that are not as huge? Do slim mechanical key-caps exist?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Are there alternative key-caps that aren't valley keys? Or at least are their key-caps that are not as huge? Do slim mechanical key-caps exist?


Yes they do, probably the easiest way of getting some would be DSA profile. They are pretty flat and have no profile to them.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Are there alternative key-caps that aren't valley keys? Or at least are their key-caps that are not as huge? Do slim mechanical key-caps exist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do, probably the easiest way of getting some would be DSA profile. They are pretty flat and have no profile to them.
Click to expand...

OMG! Can I get DSA or LP for topres?!


----------



## HPE1000

Cherry MX only, I guess you could put them on a novatouch when it comes out.

There really aren't any aftermarket topre keycaps out there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying a Code when they're available again :/ thanks!


I use them in some of my keys and its a different experience. You are removing the sound that all mechanical sound all keyboards make and leaving only the blue sound. You really have to try it. For fast typing i dont prefer it. I use its on wasd and arrow because it helps to make the keyboard quited during late night gaming.

Also want to ask with a budged ~ $150 what should i be looking at to replacing my BlackWidow Ultimate. Must have Blue or Brown and backlight.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Also want to ask with a budget ~ $150 what should i be looking at to replacing my BlackWidow Ultimate. Must have Blue or Brown and backlight.


Almost the standard recommendation at this point is the Ducky Shine 3.









You could also consider the Logitech G710+, Max Keyboard Nighthawk, CM Storm Trigger-Z.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I use them in some of my keys and its a different experience. You are removing the sound that all mechanical sound all keyboards make and leaving only the blue sound. You really have to try it.


Correction: clears make the same sound as all mechanical switches, but without the click of blue/green switches.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying a Code when they're available again :/ thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use them in some of my keys and its a different experience. You are removing the sound that all mechanical sound all keyboards make and leaving only the blue sound. You really have to try it. For fast typing i dont prefer it. I use its on wasd and arrow because it helps to make the keyboard quited during late night gaming.
> 
> Also want to ask with a budged ~ $150 what should i be looking at to replacing my BlackWidow Ultimate. Must have Blue or Brown and backlight.
Click to expand...

I'd say that Max Nighthawk. I got mine fully customized and shipped for about 165 I think. Really good keyboard, but not as heavy as my Das.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cherry MX only, I guess you could put them on a novatouch when it comes out.
> 
> There really aren't any aftermarket topre keycaps out there.


You shattered all of my dreams :'(


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Almost the standard recommendation at this point is the Ducky Shine 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also consider the Logitech G710+, Max Keyboard Nighthawk, CM Storm Trigger-Z.


My recommendation is definitely the Trigger Z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> You shattered all of my dreams :'(


You have to realize your dreams one day anyway


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My recommendation is definitely the Trigger Z.


Didn't expect that.

*Glares at avatar*


----------



## 331149

Holy crud I'm already typing faster after about a days usage







It's gonna be fun when I'm really getting used to this keyboard.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Are the Corsair Keyboards any good. I really like how they look and their finish and looking forwards to RGB K70. I want it to last at least 4 years. The only reason i want to move from Razer is because i hate the glossy finish it had which i tried to change many times.


----------



## Paradigm84

The K70 has had some issue with wobbling and LED's dying, although the volume of these incidents will obviously be exaggerated by the internet, so I wouldn't necessarily avoid them if you really like the look of a particular board.


----------



## 331149

I opted for the CM Storm Ultimate. No gloss, and it's got a coating that feels kinda like rubber on the keys and plastic which makes it matte and fingerprint/smudge resistant. Weighs a ton as well, basically built like a tank. I'm sure it'll last more than 4 years even with daily heavy use.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The K70 has had some issue with wobbling and LED's dying, although the volume of these incidents will obviously be exaggerated by the internet, so I wouldn't necessarily avoid them if you really like the look of a particular board.


Are the LED dieing because you are touching the plate where the switches rest oppose to other keyboard the plate cant be touched. Also what is wobbling?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are the LED dieing because you are touching the plate where the switches rest oppose to other keyboard the plate cant be touched. Also what is wobbling?


No, I wouldn't think that would contribute to LED's dying, it's not like any of the LED legs are actually exposed , they sit in the MX switch like with other backlit keyboards.

And by wobbling I mean you put it on a flat surface, and if you press a corner it won't sit perfectly flat, hard to explain in words.


----------



## 331149

Here's a video of a wobbly Corsair keyboard


----------



## Jixr

though if you do get a wobbly one, you can just twist it into shape. thats what I did.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Didn't expect that.
> 
> *Glares at avatar*










Being honest though. It really is a damn good keyboard.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Also want to ask with a budged ~ $150 what should i be looking at to replacing my BlackWidow Ultimate. Must have Blue or Brown and backlight.


+1 for the ducky shine 3 if you can find one in stock. they're fantastic boards. very sturdy, nice backlighting, good amount of weight, media controls after a quick firmware update, and a standard key layout, so aftermarket vanity keysets are not really an issue other than cost.


----------



## Jixr

MK keyboards says they are supposed to get more DS3's in stock later this month.

Also talked with them, and we've settled a deal where I would just buy another set of keycaps, and mail the defective set back once my new ones come in and the wouldn't charge me any restocking fee's or anything.

Restocking fee's on defective products is INSANE. this is why you pay with paypal, if someone charges a restocking fee for a returned product that isnt damaged by you, file a claim and you'll get a full refund.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> MK keyboards says they are supposed to get more DS3's in stock later this month.
> 
> Also talked with them, and we've settled a deal where I would just buy another set of keycaps, and mail the defective set back once my new ones come in and the wouldn't charge me any restocking fee's or anything.
> 
> Restocking fee's on defective products is INSANE. this is why you pay with paypal, if someone charges a restocking fee for a returned product that isnt damaged by you, file a claim and you'll get a full refund.


Its good that something was worked out.


----------



## Talon720

Incase no one has noticed wasd code keyboards with mx clears have been in. Comming from browns i absolutly love clears


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I hate the idea of restocking fees on unused products. Espc in cases of defects or broken items.

it was basically pay $10 to ship it back and wait a week or two before I got a replacement.
or buy a new set, and return the defective set, pay $10 for shipping, and get my return -10%, and -$9 for a 'free shipping fee' effectively turning my $70 purchase into a $100 purchase.

I get that faulty products slip through the cracks but I can't stand having to pay more out of pocket on top of whatever you already paid because someone else didn't do their job right.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Incase no one has noticed wasd code keyboards with mx clears have been in. Comming from browns i absolutly love clears


Moved from browns to clears as well. Not a fan of the wasd code, but man I love these. I'd really like to try MX Whites as well.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I hate the idea of restocking fees on unused products. Espc in cases of defects or broken items.
> 
> it was basically pay $10 to ship it back and wait a week or two before I got a replacement.
> or buy a new set, and return the defective set, pay $10 for shipping, and get my return -10%, and -$9 for a 'free shipping fee' effectively turning my $70 purchase into a $100 purchase.
> 
> I get that faulty products slip through the cracks but I can't stand having to pay more out of pocket on top of whatever you already paid because someone else didn't do their job right.


I agree with you, the company pays, not the customer.


----------



## Jixr

Which is why I hate online shopping, unless i'm saving more than 20%, I'll buy it local if I can.

Amazon is an exception though, I love them. Shipping lost your order? heres a new one. Defective product? don't bother returning it, we will send you a new one. We missed our 2 day shipping? here is a free month of prime.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> We missed our 2 day shipping? here is a free month of prime.


That's a new one! Yeah, they're really good about customer service despite being such a huge company. I had a USB 2.0 PCI card blow five of seven capacitors. "Here's a shipping label. Drop it off at a nearby UPS store." Happy to oblige!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Moved from browns to clears as well. Not a fan of the wasd code, but man I love these. I'd really like to try MX Whites as well.


What makes Whites different?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I believe they have a softer click than Greens but use the same spring.


----------



## hajabooja

Received my Poker II w/ MX-Blacks from Banggood.com today. I ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today using their "Expedited Shipping". Only cost an extra $8.00, which I didn't think was too bad. Even more impressed now that I see how quickly they got it here. Overall I'm very impressed. I believe MX-Blacks are my favorite overall switch and I'm really enjoying the feeling of the PBT keycaps (first time I've used them). Now to dig into the key programming...


----------



## newchemicals

So was the banggood shopping experience easy and worth doing again?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anybody here use o- rings on their Blues? Was thinking about adding them to make for a quieter experience. Or should I break down and buy a Clear board when they're available?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> o-rings on blues will only quiet the bottoming out sound, not the click, so if you want quieter, linear or browns/clears will be better off for ya.


Like Jixr said, it just relieves you of the bottoming out sound. The actual tactile click it gives off is still intact.

If you haven't, have you tried browns with o-rings? I got a chance to play with a G710+ and actually really enjoyed it. It wasn't loud at all, and the only thing that could have been loud was the bottoming out; which was remedied by the stock o-rings.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> So was the banggood shopping experience easy and worth doing again?


Yeah, for sure. I was a little nervous at first, but I looked up some reviews on them and it was all pretty good. I used Paypal as a payment and everything processed very quickly.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What makes Whites different?


I wouldn't get the whites. They have inconsistencies with the click which I really hate. If you aren't too fond of swapping switches out then don't gamble with a premade keyboard. Chances are one or more of the keys will have a white switch that doesn't click properly.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I wouldn't get the whites. They have inconsistencies with the click which I really hate. If you aren't too fond of swapping switches out then don't gamble with a premade keyboard. Chances are one or more of the keys will have a white switch that doesn't click properly.


I mean, there aren't even any pre-made mx white keyboards on the market right now. I think the only option is to build one yourself.


----------



## Jixr

Man, so the PokerX pcb i bought off a GH member is broken somehow. I've done all i know how to do and i have 3 keys that wont trigger.

Luckly the dude is cool about it and we worked out a return.

but now I have 110 clears I don't know what to do with, and am not sure how long its going to take me to buy another pokerX

sad day.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, there aren't even any pre-made mx white keyboards on the market right now. I think the only option is to build one yourself.


I own a ducky yellow edition white switch, to be honest I love whites though the click is inconsistent

Am a clicky guy myself and own wide range of Blues with difference springs and greens. But white is the borderline from moving to brown or clear

Currently building a custom with white


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I own a ducky yellow edition white switch, to be honest I love whites though the click is inconsistent
> 
> Am a clicky guy myself and own wide range of Blues with difference springs and greens. But white is the borderline from moving to brown or clear
> 
> Currently building a custom with white


Do you have an IBM or Unicomp Model M, clicky guy?!


----------



## Richaye

So I just got my Ducky G2 Pro TKL, and there is one issue. The previous owner lost the Space Bar Key Cap and replaced it with an ABS instead of PBT. The Key Cap that it has now has a different feel to it, and it's turning to a white/yellow color.

Anybody know where I can find a replacement White/Blank PBT Space Bar for my Ducky G2 Pro TKL?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> So I just got my Ducky G2 Pro TKL, and there is one issue. The previous owner lost the Space Bar Key Cap and replaced it with an ABS instead of PBT. The Key Cap that it has now has a different feel to it, and it's turning to a white/yellow color.
> 
> Anybody know where I can find a replacement White/Blank PBT Space Bar for my Ducky G2 Pro TKL?


Just any 65mm length space bar should work fine. This is the most common and widely compatible length, so it shouldn't be difficult to find one. The difficulty is more likely going to be in getting one on its own.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, there aren't even any pre-made mx white keyboards on the market right now. I think the only option is to build one yourself.


Shine 3, KBT Race and Pure. They are harder to find but not impossible for sure. There was an MX White Shine 3 sold on GH for $100 shipped two weeks ago.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, so the PokerX pcb i bought off a GH member is broken somehow. I've done all i know how to do and i have 3 keys that wont trigger.
> 
> Luckly the dude is cool about it and we worked out a return.
> 
> but now I have 110 clears I don't know what to do with, and am not sure how long its going to take me to buy another pokerX
> 
> sad day.


Phantom time.


----------



## Richaye

I contacted ducky and they seem to be hooking me up! Damn do they respond fast.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> I contacted ducky and they seem to be hooking me up! Damn do they respond fast.


Ducky are good like that


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Phantom time.


I have just about everything else you need outside the kits to build one.

But I want a pokerX specifically for my ipad, and all i need for that is a pokerx pcb

the pcb i have now has 3 keys that won't work on it for whatever reason.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have just about everything else you need outside the kits to build one.
> 
> But I want a pokerX specifically for my ipad, and all i need for that is a pokerx pcb
> 
> the pcb i have now has 3 keys that won't work on it for whatever reason.


Are they in the same part of the matrix or randomly interspersed? If random, it may be time to swap diodes or make bridges.


----------



## Jixr

Seems to be on the same power line. I've already tried by passing the diodes and things to see if I could trigger an input but no dice. It's the _ ( '
Keys. They make a line on the keyboard.

*The ( is the other half box thing not number nine. Ipad does not have that symbol.


----------



## zigziglar

Just won an '89 Model M auction on eBay a week before my Unicomp Ultra Classic is due to arrive via proxy. Definitely addicted! However, I figured an original IBM M would be really inconspicuous at my work PC and if I really love buckling springs, I'll be wanting the Unicomp handy at home.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I figured an original IBM M would be really inconspicuous at my work PC


Keyboard: CLING CLING CLING CLING
Boss: "Whats that?"
Zigziglar: "Nothing... nothing..."


----------



## Jixr

Bought another used PokerX, But it sucks that I've spent WAY more time and money than I've wanted to on this project.

So I'm thinking of possibly selling off my QFR to help recoup some of the cost, and possibly try to sell off some of my extra parts and bits and things.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Just won an '89 Model M auction on eBay a week before my Unicomp Ultra Classic is due to arrive via proxy. Definitely addicted! However, I figured an original IBM M would be really inconspicuous at my work PC and if I really love buckling springs, I'll be wanting the Unicomp handy at home.


At home you should treat yourself to the real deal and use the Unicomp at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Keyboard: CLING CLING CLING CLING
> Boss: "Whats that?"
> Zigziglar: "Nothing... nothing..."


It's more of a click clack with some metallic pinginess to it, (it's eargasmic) while MX blues sound like Legos being tossed around in a plastic bag.


----------



## newchemicals

I agree with Jac Mac, use the Unicomp at work.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Do you have an IBM or Unicomp Model M, clicky guy?!


I do have a model M







which won me a KOTM over here before but model M is too fatiguing for me

also have a monterey blue alps which I think has the best click switch out of all.


----------



## Paradigm84

The winner of the April '14 KOTM is *@jdcarpe*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> I agree with Jac Mac, use the Unicomp at work.


Thats always been interesting to me, that computery people keep their best stuff at home.

I'm at work at least 8 hours M-F, 40 hours as week.

I guarantee I ( speaking for myself here ) don't spend 40 hours a week on the computer at home, if I had to guess, I would say 15-20 hours or so of actually sitting at my desk ( not including music playing and video streaming )
I'm one of those people who spends their money where they spend there time. While I have a nice computer system at home, the one I have at work ( excluding the tower since I'm not allowed to bring in my own or upgrade it ) is ( up until recently ) better than my home set up.

I bought a $300 chair for work, and used a metal fold out chair at home.
I have 2 27" monitors, and I use the one I like best at work, since I stare at it the most.

My work mood and happiness has increased tremendously after upgrading my office workspace with my own equipment.

Seems very odd to me that people have high end systems and home offices at home, but their desk space where you do actual work is riddled with the cheapest office issued gear ever.
I know some people can't bring in outside equipment, but if you can, it doesn't make sense to me.

I'm to the point I don't even consider working for an office that won't let me bring in my own equipment.


----------



## 4lek

According with the club name, saving money is boring.. and so:

....
But honestly imho the correct form had to be Thank You Again, *FedEx*.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> According with the club name, saving money is boring.. and so:
> 
> ....
> But honestly imho the correct form had to be Thank You Again, *FedEx*.


JESUS CHRIST!

is that thing being shipped to the antarctic via foot messenger?


----------



## Kimir

God $130 of shipping, that's what I paid for the shipping of my Caselabs SMA8 !


----------



## Jixr

I've had motorcycle engines shipped for less than that.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anyone who makes custom cable care to recommend a good cable to purchase. Preferably cheap and the proper diameter for sleeving. I bought the cheapest usb cable at my local store and now realize its too thick to fit into the connectors I got off ebay.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats always been interesting to me, that computery people keep their best stuff at home.
> 
> I'm at work at least 8 hours M-F, 40 hours as week.
> 
> I guarantee I ( speaking for myself here ) don't spend 40 hours a week on the computer at home, if I had to guess, I would say 15-20 hours or so of actually sitting at my desk ( not including music playing and video streaming )
> I'm one of those people who spends their money where they spend there time. While I have a nice computer system at home, the one I have at work ( excluding the tower since I'm not allowed to bring in my own or upgrade it ) is ( up until recently ) better than my home set up.
> 
> I bought a $300 chair for work, and used a metal fold out chair at home.
> I have 2 27" monitors, and I use the one I like best at work, since I stare at it the most.
> 
> My work mood and happiness has increased tremendously after upgrading my office workspace with my own equipment.
> 
> Seems very odd to me that people have high end systems and home offices at home, but their desk space where you do actual work is riddled with the cheapest office issued gear ever.
> I know some people can't bring in outside equipment, but if you can, it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I'm to the point I don't even consider working for an office that won't let me bring in my own equipment.


Well some of it depends on where you work at. I often base things on odds of item growing legs. A Unicomp keyboard I can replace much easier than an IBM.

I mostly agree with you that its important to spend cash where you spend your time, I see many cases of folks who drive around in rather expensive vehicles for a 10 min drive home and use some cheapo $79 monitor when they stare at their monitor for 10 hours a day. Yep, I had an experience where the IT department took my own personal machine and used it as a server because it was the fastest machine in the building. Yeah, it was an oops, and I got it back a week later. The last job I worked at I brought in two of my KVMs to help speed up the XP to 7 migration I was working on. That also included two PS/2 mice and keyboards since they have none of those and were too cheap to buy us KVM equipment. The big boss from overseas showed up, was shocked at the old beat up stuff that we were using and got us real workstations and KVM equipment and I was able to take my stuff home.


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats @jdcarpe!









So.. Some progress today, been really busy but I got some stuff done and I am pretty happy. I will finish stripping it sunday hopefully, fill in the led holes and patch parts of it with JB weld some time next week. Put down some primer and then paint it. Then I have to lube the black switches, clip the PCB mount nubs off of them. Put them back together and then solder it all up.

I would say this is about 80% done

Before:


After:


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Congrats @jdcarpe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. Some progress today, been really busy but I got some stuff done and I am pretty happy. I will finish stripping it sunday hopefully, fill in the led holes and patch parts of it with JB weld some time next week. Put down some primer and then paint it. Then I have to lube the black switches, clip the PCB mount nubs off of them. Put them back together and then solder it all up.
> 
> I would say this is about 80% done


isn't that your filco?
that's a short list of what to do, but will take quite some time to progress (including back pain for soldering)


----------



## Jixr

looks like a good start.

Also, since My poker project is on hold, I put the rest of my clears in my QFR to test them out.

I'm kinda iffy on them. I'm sure I need to give them time, but I still wish they were a little crispier like greens. kinda feel like rubber domes to me. :/

Also, Once I get my poker build done, I'm going to be selling off some of my extra stuff.

I'll have about 65 browns for sale, 65 reds, probably some blacks, and maybe some clears as well, and a few keycap sets.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just got done uploading


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks like a good start.
> 
> Also, since My poker project is on hold, I put the rest of my clears in my QFR to test them out.
> 
> I'm kinda iffy on them. I'm sure I need to give them time, but I still wish they were a little crispier like greens. kinda feel like rubber domes to me. :/
> 
> Also, Once I get my poker build done, I'm going to be selling off some of my extra stuff.
> 
> I'll have about 65 browns for sale, 65 reds, probably some blacks, and maybe some clears as well, and a few keycap sets.


Clears and greens are so different, I've to sell off my ergo clears since I cant tell the difference between it and brown








if you want something like clears but crispier, I really recommend you to get whites
I ordered mine from 7bit, think he still have some stock

gonna use it for the lightsaver


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Clears and greens are so different, I've to sell off my ergo clears since I cant tell the difference between it and brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want something like clears but crispier, I really recommend you to get whites
> I ordered mine from 7bit, think he still have some stock
> 
> gonna use it for the lightsaver


Meanwhile, I'm planning for ergo clears on my Lightsaver LOL

Give vintage MX blues a try one day too, the ones on my Dolch felt pretty good. There's also some that don't click though so you'll have to do some "Cherry picking" (<- c wut i did) if you're looking for an experience similar to MX Whites. Some people like the vintage blues more than whites, and others vice versa.


----------



## Badwrench

Congrats JD on the KOTM win. Beautiful setup.


----------



## StreekG

Just got my new Shine 3 Snake edition with Cherry Red switches yesterday.
It's my first Cherry Red board. I'm used to typing on Green and Browns with tactile feedback.







Here is a pic to show off the LED colour changers i got from a massdrop group buy. My pack came with 3 colours, green orange and red. I just put the green and orange on to show you guys. Now to figure out what keys i want in green, probably the 1-0 numbers and WASD


----------



## Anoxy

Where did you find one of those?


----------



## StreekG

Bought it second hand off somebody who wanted a gold version Ducky


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> Bought it second hand off somebody who wanted a gold version Ducky


Good deal man (I'm assuming you got a good price for it?)! Thanks for showing what those LED color changers look like! I'll definitely pick up a couple of packs when it goes up in Massdrop again!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm planning for ergo clears on my Lightsaver LOL
> 
> Give vintage MX blues a try one day too, the ones on my Dolch felt pretty good. There's also some that don't click though so you'll have to do some "Cherry picking" (<- c wut i did) if you're looking for an experience similar to MX Whites. Some people like the vintage blues more than whites, and others vice versa.


Actually just in time, while I was browsing for some G80 knowledge
Google gave me a link to Taobao search result
Long story short I have a G80-1813 on the way (dolch keyset with white case), but not sure if its vintage blues
I'm sold as soon as I see the price and the pristine condition


----------



## Jixr

ohhh.... alum. ducky.

Probably the only ducky I would consider buying.

Had a chance to get one, but it was selling for $50 above MSRP and I dont know how well those alum. cases are.

Meanwhile, here is pics of my current project.

PokerX, clears, blue/white caps, white case.

I'm thinking of painting the plate as well, either white or blue, or maybe just use some aircraft remover to strip it to bare metal and polish it out and do a clear coat over it.


Though the PCB is dead, It will look like this when its done.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm sure I'm the only one who doesn't know, but where did you get that key cap set? It's really nice and clean looking.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm sure I'm the only one who doesn't know, but where did you get that key cap set? It's really nice and clean looking.


MechanicalKeyboards.com

It looks better in the pictures that it does in real life. the white keys are in several different shades, one of them is practically blue, and overall i'm not too happy with them for their price ( $70 ) I just ordered another set to replace this set as it has way to many goofed up keys. Once the new set it is and I check over it, I'll be sending the old set back for a refund.


----------



## SeeThruHead

ninjad^


----------



## JayKthnx

Should've just grabbed a raindrop set IMO. Just about the same colorway in delicious double shot goodness.


----------



## Jixr

I do like the raindrop set, but I'm not a big fan of SignaturePlastics sets.

While they are pbt, they are super thin, and just not that into them.

Difference between SP keys, and the set I ordered.


----------



## X-Nine

Anybody here have a Code Clear? What do you think about it? How's the casing? I was thinking about building my own casing for one if the body is too plasticky.... Probably aluminum.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Should've just grabbed a raindrop set IMO. Just about the same colorway in delicious double shot goodness.


What happened to ctrl?!?!?!?!!?!/


----------



## Sniping

Control is where caps lock is, backspace is where \ is. Glorious HHKB layout.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Trying to paint the cover of my BlackWidow 2012.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Control is where caps lock is, backspace is where \ is. Glorious HHKB layout.


I don't like that layout. I don't really like any layout that goes against the norm (i.e. what I am used to) for anything that requires muscle memory.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> isn't that your filco?
> that's a short list of what to do, but will take quite some time to progress (including back pain for soldering)


Yes it is, I honestly wasn't planning on working on this thing for a months but I just decided to take the plunge after I saw the DSA dolch keycaps for cheap. Working with aluminum is going to be a bit different than my QFR paint jobs. Lots of not fun stuff to work with. Plus I am painting a QFR this week as well lol









I still want to grab a set of GMK dolch keycaps when ivan runs his groupbuy for those, which is apparently supposed to start this month.


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Should've just grabbed a raindrop set IMO. Just about the same colorway in delicious double shot goodness.


Very nice

I remember my first ever GB was Raindrop V1 with Aggie


----------



## Insane569

A question to other blue switch users.
Do you guys have false clicks on some of your switches? My W makes a slight click when I press it about 1/4 of the way down. Then it makes another click when it actuates.
Anyone else have this?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I do like the raindrop set, but I'm not a big fan of SignaturePlastics sets.
> 
> While they are pbt, they are super thin, and just not that into them.
> 
> Difference between SP keys, and the set I ordered.


That is a significant difference in thickness. Did you order a Vortex keyset? It looks like the same thickness and shade of blue featured in the italic Vortex dye sub set on mechkb/ebay.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> A question to other blue switch users.
> Do you guys have false clicks on some of your switches? My W makes a slight click when I press it about 1/4 of the way down. Then it makes another click when it actuates.
> Anyone else have this?


No false clicks. If it makes the click it registerss.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> That is a significant difference in thickness. Did you order a Vortex keyset? It looks like the same thickness and shade of blue featured in the italic Vortex dye sub set on mechkb/ebay.


Its vortex, but its a dub shot, not dye sub.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Trying to paint the cover of my BlackWidow 2012.


Good luck!

I did my 2012 a few months back and I think it turned out really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> A question to other blue switch users.
> Do you guys have false clicks on some of your switches? My W makes a slight click when I press it about 1/4 of the way down. Then it makes another click when it actuates.
> Anyone else have this?


Like Zealot, I don't have this problem either.


----------



## Insane569

I don't know if false click is the right word or not. But if I push down my W key. There is a slight click before it hits that light bump(that feel before the actuation) and I don't know if its normal or not.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its vortex, but its a dub shot, not dye sub.


That's what I meant







My model M should arrive soon


----------



## DF is BUSY

hey @Jixr i really like the white caps on the kb i seen from your avatar, they're front printed right?

i been looking around for a set of 105 front printed white caps at a reasonable price;

where'd you buy them/price ?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes it is, I honestly wasn't planning on working on this thing for a months but I just decided to take the plunge after I saw the DSA dolch keycaps for cheap. Working with aluminum is going to be a bit different than my QFR paint jobs. Lots of not fun stuff to work with. Plus I am painting a QFR this week as well lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to grab a set of GMK dolch keycaps when ivan runs his groupbuy for those, which is apparently supposed to start this month.


I managed to grab the GMK dolch from originative
and also get the DSA dolch, im so cheap when it comes to dolch

now I'm just waiting for vortex filco case to get in stock at mechanicalkeyboard

I'm so confused on which set I should go for my keyboards







way to many keycaps ..

my days of painting case is over, its so hard to find the proper tool here

and isnt ivan GB is two different GB where you have to buy the modifier separately to make it dolch?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I don't know if false click is the right word or not. But if I push down my W key. There is a slight click before it hits that light bump(that feel before the actuation) and I don't know if its normal or not.


Well, you can click blues and not have them actuate, since the acutaion points and click points are in different locations.

You could have a dirty swtich, get some rubbing alcohol and drop a drop or two in your w switch and spam it a few times to clean it up a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey @Jixr
> i really like the white caps on the kb i seen from your avatar, they're front printed right?
> i been looking around for a set of 105 front printed white caps at a reasonable price;
> 
> where'd you buy them/price ?


Yeah, they are front printed PBT caps, I got them from Qtan for like $50 or so.

I have 2 sets, though one of them had a warped space bar, so thats kinda sucky.

and because i'm awesome, here is a linky
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-side-printed/lid=19686618


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and because i'm awesome


Modest too


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, you can click blues and not have them actuate, since the acutaion points and click points are in different locations.
> 
> You could have a dirty swtich, get some rubbing alcohol and drop a drop or two in your w switch and spam it a few times to clean it up a little bit.
> Yeah, they are front printed PBT caps, I got them from Qtan for like $50 or so.
> 
> I have 2 sets, though one of them had a warped space bar, so thats kinda sucky.
> 
> and because i'm awesome, here is a linky
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-side-printed/lid=19686618


That font and design appears identical to Keycool, so I'd wager that's who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, its a pretty common font, looks exactly like my stock white poker caps as well.

For the price its not bad, but I'm getting over the sleekness of front printed caps, and now i'm really into double shots.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, its a pretty common font, looks exactly like my stock white poker caps as well.
> 
> For the price its not bad, but I'm getting over the sleekness of front printed caps, and now i'm really into double shots.


I hear ya. Pity double shotting requires such a large investment into the moulds etc The reason why there aren't so many options on the market like there are for laser or pad printed caps. Also, I'd even buy double shot side "printed" keycaps if they existed


----------



## Sniping

Tai Hao is making doubleshot sets at stupid cheap prices. $14 a set for Dolch replica and more color combos at the GH group buy that started today. I'd get a set if I were you, or 5.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ohhh.... alum. ducky.
> 
> Probably the only ducky I would consider buying.
> 
> Had a chance to get one, but it was selling for $50 above MSRP and I dont know how well those alum. cases are.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is pics of my current project.
> 
> PokerX, clears, blue/white caps, white case.
> 
> I'm thinking of painting the plate as well, either white or blue, or maybe just use some aircraft remover to strip it to bare metal and polish it out and do a clear coat over it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the PCB is dead, It will look like this when its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It's a shame those bi-color Vortex sets have so many QC issues. They look really nice in the pictures and I would totally order one.


----------



## BoredErica

Is there a decent mechanical keyboard that has the numpad on the left side of the keyboard instead of the right side? That way my hand can be closer to each other but have the numpad when I do use it. Mechanical + backlit.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is there a decent mechanical keyboard that has the numpad on the left side of the keyboard instead of the right side? That way my hand can be closer to each other but have the numpad when I do use it. Mechanical + backlit.


Simple answer... No.









Why don't you get a TKL and then a separate numpad, then place it on the left side! As for using the numpad, isn't it easier to reach 1-5 just above the wasd versus reaching out to the left?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, you can click blues and not have them actuate, since the acutaion points and click points are in different locations.
> 
> ...Yeah, they are front printed PBT caps, I got them from Qtan for like $50 or so.
> 
> I have 2 sets, though one of them had a warped space bar, so thats kinda sucky.
> 
> and because i'm awesome, here is a linky
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-side-printed/lid=19686618


Why didn't you have the warped spacebar replaced? Aren't they supposed to replace those?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Simple answer... No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a TKL and then a separate numpad, then place it on the left side! As for using the numpad, isn't it easier to reach 1-5 just above the wasd versus reaching out to the left?


That is my current setting at home, it really does make a difference on your right hand fatigue

but there is a keyboard with that layout, it's just that it's nearly imposible to get a hold of one
last time I saw it on geekhack classified, it cost $700 , called LZ TRiK X_T


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's a shame those bi-color Vortex sets have so many QC issues. They look really nice in the pictures and I would totally order one.


Yeah, I have a second set coming in the mail today, and I'm just going to replace the bad keys and send the other set back for a refund.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Why didn't you have the warped spacebar replaced? Aren't they supposed to replace those?


Probably, but i've been told you can warp them back. I have several other spacebars so it didn't worry me that much.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That is my current setting at home, it really does make a difference on your right hand fatigue
> 
> but there is a keyboard with that layout, it's just that it's nearly imposible to get a hold of one
> last time I saw it on geekhack classified, it cost $700 , called LZ TRiK X_T


Ok, I should have said "No" to mainstream boards and not custom boards! Those are custom Korean boards right?, I have a friend with an LZ TKL keyboard (though I'm not sure if it's the same guy who make them) and it's gorgeous!


----------



## jokrik

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ok, I should have said "No" to mainstream boards and not custom boards! Those are custom Korean boards right?, I have a friend with an LZ TKL keyboard (though I'm not sure if it's the same guy who make them) and it's gorgeous!


Yes!







the same I believe
but to be honest, once you go custom and aluminium,
you'll never go back. It just ruin your taste for life...

that's what happened to me







my poor wallet


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> false
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same I believe
> but to be honest, once you go custom and aluminium,
> you'll never go back. It just ruin your taste for life...
> 
> that's what happened to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poor wallet


That's what I'm afraid of... I'm saving up to get a GON TKL mech for around $500 and it's going to be awesome!

My poor wallet as well! Lol!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of... I'm saving up to get a GON TKL mech for around $500 and it's going to be awesome!
> 
> My poor wallet as well! Lol!


By GON TKL you mean Nerd TKL which also available in his website?
That new Nerd TKL is worth the money, so many thing you can do with it including LED play
but not with GON unfortunately


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I do like the raindrop set, but I'm not a big fan of SignaturePlastics sets.
> 
> While they are pbt, they are super thin, and just not that into them.
> 
> Difference between SP keys, and the set I ordered.


FYI the SP set isn't PBT, its ABS Doubleshot.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> FYI the SP set isn't PBT, its ABS Doubleshot.


o rly? I dislike SP even more now.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> o rly? I dislike SP even more now.


meh, i prefer doubleshot ABS tbh

now i'd obviously prefer cherry/GMK doubleshot ABS. I don't like PBT texture, and i must be in the minority in that I can't stand thick PBTs.


----------



## Jixr

If I'm lucky I'm supposed to get my replacement set in the mail today, as well as a (hopefully working) pokerX but it depends on what time I get home.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> meh, i prefer doubleshot ABS tbh
> 
> now i'd obviously prefer cherry/GMK doubleshot ABS. I don't like PBT texture, and i must be in the minority in that I can't stand thick PBTs.


Don't worry I belong to your category
My most favorite is gmk keyset, feels so crisp on blues
And pbt just soak all the crispness

SA is next on the favorite list for me


----------



## jdcarpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Don't worry I belong to your category
> My most favorite is gmk keyset, feels so crisp on blues
> And pbt just soak all the crispness
> 
> SA is next on the favorite list for me


Get out of my head, bro.

That's exactly how I feel with regard to keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Primed the bottom half of the aluminum case, kind of mad. I was being an idiot and I didn't suspend the case from the surface I was painting on, so the paint fused to the case and the cardboard I was painting on. So when I went to pull it off the cardboard, it was stuck to it and ripped some of the primer off it in the process. So I had to put some more primer down on a couple spots which are going to need sanded down quite a bit now.



I also clipped all of the PCB mount nubs off the black switches today and it was a pain, maybe lube will show up tonight, as well as the keycaps.


I will JB weld the top piece tonight or tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

I would like a good mechanical keyboard without the gaming bling. I would however like it to have backlight. Media keys is also a big plus.

My price range is quite flexible, which one do you recommend? I have been looking at the New Das Keyboard 4, but it lacks backlight which I would like to have.

Thanks


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000
Hey question for you, didn't you at one time sand the paint of a plate and had a bare metal plate?

How did that work out for ya? I'm thinking of doing the same thing to mine.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> @HPE1000
> Hey question for you, didn't you at one time sand the paint of a plate and had a bare metal plate?
> 
> How did that work out for ya? I'm thinking of doing the same thing to mine.


It seemed to do fine, although I don't have the keyboard anymore so I cannot be sure.

I feel bad even having these


----------



## Ddreder

Check out what I just found at work! Old school dell mechanical from 1990! It has black ALPs switches and it still works pretty sweet. I have been cleaning it up trying to make look nice.


----------



## Jixr

Cool find, I've always wanted to check out my offices storage place, my boss never throws anything out ( the office is still littered with typewriters, some that are amazing to type on ) and I would not be surprised to find some old computer hardware in the storage center.

Clean that thing up and it should be good to go!


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Cool find, I've always wanted to check out my offices storage place, my boss never throws anything out ( the office is still littered with typewriters, some that are amazing to type on ) and I would not be surprised to find some old computer hardware in the storage center.
> 
> Clean that thing up and it should be good to go!


Yea we have tons of old hardware lying around.. Also last weekend I found a really old Packard Bell mechanical keyboard with some weird plug type on it. I wanted to save it but i was so yellowed from smoke that it wasnt worth it.. Also I didnt realize that it is nearly impossible to find new keycaps for ALPs switches.. I would love to paint this keyboard and put new caps on it but alas I am screwed.









EDIT: The packard bell looked pretty similiar to this.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> I would like a good mechanical keyboard without the gaming bling. I would however like it to have backlight. Media keys is also a big plus.
> 
> My price range is quite flexible, which one do you recommend? I have been looking at the New Das Keyboard 4, but it lacks backlight which I would like to have.
> 
> Thanks


Also consider the Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> I would like a good mechanical keyboard without the gaming bling. I would however like it to have backlight. Media keys is also a big plus.
> 
> My price range is quite flexible, which one do you recommend? I have been looking at the New Das Keyboard 4, but it lacks backlight which I would like to have.
> 
> Thanks


I just picked up the WASD Code V2. It has backlighting which supposedly* you can turn on and off. It has a sleek understated look to it.

Pics of said Code:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*note:
I cannot for the life of me figure out how to enable the Fn key. The paperwork that came with it said to turn on Switch 6 on the back of the board. I've done that. That should have made the Menu key the Fn key, which allows for LED controls and media keys, which I would like to make use of.

Is there some special voodoo I need to drop, or are there any virgin sacrifices required to get these switches to be functional?

BUT! Other than this oddity, I like the board. I dunno if I'm a fan of these o-ring'd Greens or not. I might take em off.


----------



## Jixr

horray! new toys in the mail.

I think i'll fix it up and enter it in the KOTM 4 teh lulz.

Not sure If I want to go with plate mount or pcb mount though.

and man, reds are weird after you've used nothing but blacks, greens and clears for so long.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray! new toys in the mail.
> 
> I think i'll fix it up and enter it in the KOTM 4 teh lulz.
> 
> Not sure If I want to go with plate mount or pcb mount though.
> 
> and man, reds are weird after you've used nothing but blacks, greens and clears for so long.


I really enjoy the feeling of changing between contrasting switches frequently. I use blues at work and reds at home and have both black and brows at my disposal when I feel the grass is greener. A couple of BS boards are joining the crew this week









I think reds feel luxuriously light and nice, but I miss tactility if I spend too long on them.


----------



## Jixr

due to a series of events, I now have enough reds, browns, blacks, blues, greens, and clears to fill a 60% board.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> due to a series of events, I now have enough reds, browns, blacks, blues, greens, and clears to fill a 60% board.


As in hybrid from hell?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Isn't that the best kind? I think that's a bad idea, but do not know for sure.


----------



## Anoxy

@Jixr

How does the new Vortex set look? Did you just get unlucky with the first set?


----------



## HPE1000

Maybe it'll work









Before:


After:


This little lip makes a gap in the case, I filled it in with JB Weld. It ran a lot after that but it is setting right now and hopefully I put enough on.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> As in hybrid from hell?


Well, I have at least 61 extra reds, browns and springs to make them blacks, 80g browns, and a set of blues/greens and a set of clears.

Currently my line up is
PokerX: Clears
QFR: Hybrid of clears/80gbrowns
QF XT: lubed blacks
Poker2: Greens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Maybe it'll work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little lip makes a gap in the case, I filled it in with JB Weld. It ran a lot after that but it is setting right now and hopefully I put enough on.


JB weld is pretty sandable, but you need to let it properly cure first. The tricky part will be sanding it flush without digging into the aluminium.

!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> @Jixr
> 
> How does the new Vortex set look? Did you just get unlucky with the first set?


Better, I just got unlucky the first time I suppose. Sucks that its bascially costing me an additional $15 ( since I gotta ship the old set back ) to get a full set thats not messed up. one thing I don't like is the "\" key is white, when I feel like it should be blue ( see pic below )

And my new pokey!

I still wanna paint the plate a different color other than black, but I didn't have the time and supplies to do so right now. But its a perfect ipad keyboard!

Terrible photo, but tomorrow I'll get some proper shots of it.

I may end up swapping the caps on to my poker2 since its my DD, but blue and green don't go well together, so if I ever get an alluminium case on it i'll put the blue caps on it.

Aso, I'm working on being a ghost writer for a tech blog and am doing an article about wither you can finally replace a laptop with an ipad/tablet. Its been talked over several times, but I'm going about it a little differently.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Why did you mix such awesomeness with such... ....


Don't be the guy who ignorantly hates other guys because they like and use apple products...
Fun fact, all my keyboards except one are used on OSX.
dealwithit.jpg

and since I have a half-working pokerX pcb laying aorund, I may make a unicorn board with it with my SP grab bacg left overs.

For the lulz, i'll mix all the switches I have in it.

Should still mostly be useful, the only keys that won't work will be the - [ and ' keys. ( pcb is broken )


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Why did you mix such awesomeness with such... ....


----------



## Nhb93

Is there a key pad that has the num pad, arrows, and those six other keys? I love the looks of those 60% boards, but I do use the arrow keys for things, and the num pad for math, but I don't really want a TKL.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have at least 61 extra reds, browns and springs to make them blacks, 80g browns, and a set of blues/greens and a set of clears.
> 
> Currently my line up is
> PokerX: Clears
> QFR: Hybrid of clears/80gbrowns
> QF XT: lubed blacks
> Poker2: Greens
> JB weld is pretty sandable, but you need to let it properly cure first. The tricky part will be sanding it flush without digging into the aluminium.
> 
> !
> Better, I just got unlucky the first time I suppose. Sucks that its bascially costing me an additional $15 ( since I gotta ship the old set back ) to get a full set thats not messed up. one thing I don't like is the "\" key is white, when I feel like it should be blue ( see pic below )
> 
> And my new pokey!
> 
> I still wanna paint the plate a different color other than black, but I didn't have the time and supplies to do so right now. But its a perfect ipad keyboard!
> 
> Terrible photo, but tomorrow I'll get some proper shots of it.
> 
> I may end up swapping the caps on to my poker2 since its my DD, but blue and green don't go well together, so if I ever get an alluminium case on it i'll put the blue caps on it.
> 
> 
> Aso, I'm working on being a ghost writer for a tech blog and am doing an article about wither you can finally replace a laptop with an ipad/tablet. Its been talked over several times, but I'm going about it a little differently.


That's interesting. I'm currently taking a web development class using my t100, works flawlessly. I imagine a Surface or the 13 inch t300 would be even better. Though Ipad I doubt very much could replace a laptop, the lack of a desktop and mouse support, and no multiple apps at a time make it inferior to the other tablet options available. (IMO)


----------



## Wiz766

So I just got my WASD 88 keyless Cherry Blues. I was using a Corsair K70 Cherry Reds. This thing is AMAZING.
Yes, it does say BRO, DO U EVEN... I am a body builder/gamer


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is there a key pad that has the num pad, arrows, and those six other keys? I love the looks of those 60% boards, but I do use the arrow keys for things, and the num pad for math, but I don't really want a TKL.


I think the lightsaver is what you're looking for:



http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=56877.0

This is what I want too versus the Onion TKL! THough between GONs and the lightsaver I can't decide...wallet straining from the force... must hold on...



I think it's a little smaller than a TKL!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> *note:
> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to enable the Fn key. The paperwork that came with it said to turn on Switch 6 on the back of the board. I've done that. That should have made the Menu key the Fn key, which allows for LED controls and media keys, which I would like to make use of.
> 
> Is there some special voodoo I need to drop, or are there any virgin sacrifices required to get these switches to be functional?


Figured it out. You have to fully power off the board for those switches to work. Maybe this is tribal knowledge stuff that I ought to have known already, but it wasn't immediately intuitive.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/n6ywgzj

Got some colour changers for my TK, the Yellow ones don't seem as bright so i'll just use the Orange and Green ones when i decide what layout to have.


----------



## Jixr

I'd love a light saver, so pretty, so expensive.

And that XT looks nice in white.

Breaking in my new poker at work today, and this evening i'll finish it up by adding some weights, the led's and get some good pictures.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Don't be the guy who ignorantly hates other guys because they like and use apple products...
> Fun fact, all my keyboards except one are used on OSX.
> dealwithit.jpg
> 
> and since I have a half-working pokerX pcb laying aorund, I may make a unicorn board with it with my SP grab bacg left overs.
> 
> For the lulz, i'll mix all the switches I have in it.
> 
> Should still mostly be useful, the only keys that won't work will be the - [ and ' keys. ( pcb is broken )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*


Thank God you guys handled that.


----------



## Ddreder

Hey are you guys just buying MX switches with different colored LED's and switching them out? If so I would love to do that on my Quickfire Ultimate. Looking at solid red all of the time gets a little boring..


----------



## DaveLT

I think under-lighting is the way forward, front lighting is getting a bit mainstream and possibly vulgar - Cue razer.
I was discussing with my mate that using a razer keyboard next to white backlight keyboards (recent CM stuff all comes in white) is like turning up at the Westminster's council in drag and a Chevrolet Corvette C7 Z06 (Basically any corvette)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey are you guys just buying MX switches with different colored LED's and switching them out? If so I would love to do that on my Quickfire Ultimate. Looking at solid red all of the time gets a little boring..


You can ( cheaply ) buy new LED's and replace the ones you have, you can also get these little plastic tabs that go over your existing leds ( white existing led's works best )

Though I'd imagine for best effect, you would want to change the LED entirely.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can ( cheaply ) buy new LED's and replace the ones you have, you can also get these little plastic tabs that go over your existing leds ( white existing led's works best )
> 
> Though I'd imagine for best effect, you would want to change the LED entirely.


https://imageshack.com/i/nhaejxmj

That's what i'm using.


----------



## zflamewing

I'm debating between buying a poker II or finding a 60% pcb, plate, switches, and case. I'm interested in the 7x 1.25 mods with the 6.25 space bar. Eventually I'd want to swap to a custom plate so I can open switches and ideally have costar plate mount stabs.

One way I'll have a functional keyboard from the start the other I'll have to get it built first. Any other thoughts or points I haven't considered?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'm debating between buying a poker II or finding a 60% pcb, plate, switches, and case. I'm interested in the 7x 1.25 mods with the 6.25 space bar. Eventually I'd want to swap to a custom plate so I can open switches and ideally have costar plate mount stabs.
> 
> One way I'll have a functional keyboard from the start the other I'll have to get it built first. Any other thoughts or points I haven't considered?


I basically just did this myself.

Considered buying a new 60% and basically stripping it clean of everything except the PCB, or buying a pcb, and sourcing the rest elsewhere.

For what I wanted to do, was get a 60%, clear switches, aftermarket caps, it be plated, and cased, etc.

I would suggest buying a used complete keyboard. For me and my build, the difference between a pcb and full keyboard was $40, so for that $40 I got stabilizers, caps, switches, a case, etc.

So I guess it really depends on what the difference in price will be for you.
But with buying a complete board, you can use it from day one, and then over time get the supplies together for the build. Since you're wanting to use the non standard mod keys, you're going to have to find a 60% plate that has the cut outs in the appropriate spots for the larger mod keys, which will be hard to find. ( though stickered PCB mounted switches are just as good as plated ones )


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I basically just did this myself.
> 
> Considered buying a new 60% and basically stripping it clean of everything except the PCB, or buying a pcb, and sourcing the rest elsewhere.
> 
> For what I wanted to do, was get a 60%, clear switches, aftermarket caps, it be plated, and cased, etc.
> 
> I would suggest buying a used complete keyboard. For me and my build, the difference between a pcb and full keyboard was $40, so for that $40 I got stabilizers, caps, switches, a case, etc.
> 
> So I guess it really depends on what the difference in price will be for you.
> But with buying a complete board, you can use it from day one, and then over time get the supplies together for the build. Since you're wanting to use the non standard mod keys, you're going to have to find a 60% plate that has the cut outs in the appropriate spots for the larger mod keys, which will be hard to find. ( though stickered PCB mounted switches are just as good as plated ones )


I thought that 1.25 mods was standard and 1.5 was the larger mods.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I thought that 1.25 mods was standard and 1.5 was the larger mods.


yeah sorry, got mixed up, if you want standard then it will make things easier.

and the poker2 comes with a plate, so you can paint it or do whatever.

another thought, its going to take time to buy a case and plate, depending on what you want.


----------



## X-Nine

Code Clears will be available.... Early july.







Though I did find one on Ebay for 250 bucks! That's such a deal! I mean, it's only 100 bucks more than retail! That's like paying 10 bucks for a jr bacon cheese burger....

Maybe it's just time I build my own....


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah sorry, got mixed up, if you want standard then it will make things easier.
> 
> and the poker2 comes with a plate, so you can paint it or do whatever.
> 
> another thought, its going to take time to buy a case and plate, depending on what you want.


I was debating If I wanted in on the TI buy going on at that other place for the plate and seeing if I could find the template I needed.


----------



## Jixr

I'm starting to think clears are not for me.

I know I'll get shunned for saying this, but clears feel like rubber domes to me.

not crispy at all, just mooshy.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm starting to think clears are not for me.
> 
> I know I'll get shunned for saying this, but clears feel like rubber domes to me.
> 
> not crispy at all, just mooshy.


Is that with the regular springs vs the "ergo" spring swap?

I have been curious about clears though I haven't used much other than blues and greens. I've tested reds and browns enough to realize I don't like the feeling of either. I'm realizing I like the crisp response of clicky switches and was hoping the bump in clears was comparable to blues/greens without the audible click.


----------



## Jixr

Stock clears.

( My opinion, take it as you will )

I have all the normal switches ( blues, greens, reds, blacks, clears, and browns )

I never liked browns, the bump always too small, and I rarely noticed the bump when I was typing fast or gaming.

Greens/Blues I love, the click and the crispyness of them are awesome.

I like reds and blacks, but more so blacks as I've always found reds too light. Super smooth, and a nice hard tick with bottoming them out.

Clears, don't sound or feel like anything else to me. They are not as crisp as blues, but not smooth either. The bottoming out sound is weird to me as well.
Basically, get a rubber dome keyboard and add the 'thunk' of bottoming out, and that feels like a clear switch.

I only got them because of the hype people talk about, but they are just 'meh' to me. I guess i should mod some of my leftovers to ergo's and see if I like them any better.


----------



## HPE1000

Potato pics


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Potato pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like cast iron


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Looks like cast iron


introducing the worlds heaviest keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Looks like cast iron


I just love it so far, and it should be very strong hopefully. I used dupli color wheel paint on it.

The top half is taking quite a bit of time so I don't know when I will be done with this, I added a 2nd layer of jb weld to the gaps and after that I need to sand it all down, prime it and then paint it.

Then I have to lube switches... That will take a good 2-3 hours at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> introducing the worlds heaviest keyboard.


Can you imagine? I want that lol

Sprit was talking about someone he knew who made a case and it weighed over 10 pounds, I think it was made out of aluminum though..


----------



## Jixr

I've read about a milled stainless steel 60% case, that had to weigh a ton. and those poker cases with the brass weights in the bottom sure were not going to be light either.

Heavy cases are awesome though. Make a world of difference in keyboard feel.

I'm thinking about getting a silver alum case from qtan for my poker. Kinda worried about the quality, but I want silver, not any of the funky colors from other vendors.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've read about a milled stainless steel 60% case, that had to weigh a ton. and those poker cases with the brass weights in the bottom sure were not going to be light either.
> 
> Heavy cases are awesome though. Make a world of difference in keyboard feel.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a silver alum case from qtan for my poker. Kinda worried about the quality, but I want silver, not any of the funky colors from other vendors.


That one from qtan, I LOVE it, its like the tex case but nicer looking. I have no clue about the quality either.

Yeah, a lot of keyboards from the 356 series have brass weights in the bottom and weigh a lot.


----------



## JayKthnx

@zflamewing honestly I would suggest looking into getting a gh60 for what you want. they're finishing off the group buy still, so they're not available at the moment. rumor is that mk.com is going to be stocking them as soon as they're in full production though.


----------



## Jixr

wait so you have a qtan alum case?


----------



## HPE1000

No, I meant I love it, but I don't have it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, I meant I love it, but I don't have it.


oh okay, i've been trying to find someone who has one, the pictures off qtans site are pretty poor. and i wasn't too happy with the acrylic cases he was selling.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Code Clears will be available.... Early july.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I did find one on Ebay for 250 bucks! That's such a deal! I mean, it's only 100 bucks more than retail! That's like paying 10 bucks for a jr bacon cheese burger....
> 
> Maybe it's just time I build my own....


FWIW, last year after initial sales they were going for $350+ on eBay.
Took WASD almost a year to restock on these things


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> @zflamewing honestly I would suggest looking into getting a gh60 for what you want. they're finishing off the group buy still, so they're not available at the moment. rumor is that mk.com is going to be stocking them as soon as they're in full production though.


I was debating that or looking at Sprit's 60% PCB in the buy he current has. If I understand the GH60 project it's supposed to have a similar level or program-ability as the ergodox. Things to consider.

Thanks JayKthnx and Jixr


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhaejxmj
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm using.


Where did you get those?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Where did you get those?


Massdrop!.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Code Clears will be available.... Early july.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I did find one on Ebay for 250 bucks! That's such a deal! I mean, it's only 100 bucks more than retail! That's like paying 10 bucks for a jr bacon cheese burger....
> 
> Maybe it's just time I build my own....
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, last year after initial sales they were going for $350+ on eBay.
> Took WASD almost a year to restock on these things
Click to expand...









did people actually pay that?


----------



## HPE1000

Patching seems to be fairly successful. I could get it better if I wanted to spend days doing this but this is good to me. + the dark, slightly textured paint will cover it up some more. No more LED holes, and a lot less gap in the case.




Original gap for comparison


----------



## Jixr

horray, got my poker mostly finished, still need to wire in the LED's and a few other small things.

too bad my product photography sucks.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9737-2_zps465741b4.jpg.html


stickered clears


perfect ipad keyboard.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray, got my poker mostly finished, still need to wire in the LED's and a few other small things.
> 
> too bad my product photography sucks.
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9737-2_zps465741b4.jpg.html
> 
> 
> stickered clears
> 
> 
> perfect ipad keyboard.


Noice. What difference have you noticed from the vinyl stickers?


----------



## Angrychair

thats a nommy poker


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Noice. What difference have you noticed from the vinyl stickers?


on a plated keyboard? absolutely nothing. I only used them because they were on some used switches I bought awhile back.


----------



## Jixr

well, its not like I don't have any other mechanicals.

Guy wants a keyboard just for a tablet, so what?

Who cares what its used on. I'd plug it into a speak-n-spell if I could.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Patching seems to be fairly successful. I could get it better if I wanted to spend days doing this but this is good to me. + the dark, slightly textured paint will cover it up some more. No more LED holes, and a lot less gap in the case.


Watching your paint work is just like watching porn
that is what they say a paint skill lvl over 9000
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> horray, got my poker mostly finished, still need to wire in the LED's and a few other small things.
> 
> too bad my product photography sucks.
> 
> perfect ipad keyboard.


that photos do not suck at all
and it really is the perfect ipad keyboard
I now have to buy the converter for my ipad, is that just a normal lightning to usb converter?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I now have to buy the converter for my ipad, is that just a normal lightning to usb converter?


Yeah its the 'Camera Connection kit' but you have to be sure to get the lightning to USB one, not the lightning to SD card one.

Note The pokerX and Poker Pure are direct plug in play, while the poker2 and probably the Pure Pro will require a work around to get it to work ( power draw issue ) Basically, if its programable or has tons of LED's don't expect it to be plug-n-play.

I also made a 6" long sleeved cable for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Better overclock that iPad Jixr before you make us all look like beta males!!1


Just installed a watercooling kit, LED strips, and sleeved all the internal cables. its good to go.









I'll PM paradiggy to tell him to change the name "official mechanical keyboard club only if you don't use it on anything other than a computer otherwise its a waste"

If i were at home right now I'd use a USB hub and plug in every single keyboard I Have into the thing and post a pic.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, new rule, only constructive criticism allowed.









But seriously, it doesn't matter what he uses it on.


----------



## MistaBernie

@Jixr - any idea if this will work with the pre-lightning iPads natively? I'd actually use my ipad alot more if I could keep a compact keyboard with it..


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> @Jixr - any idea if this will work with the pre-lightning iPads natively? I'd actually use my ipad alot more if I could keep a compact keyboard with it..


yes, for the 30 pin models it will work ( again with limits on keyboards with heavy LED's and programability options )
if you plug in a keyboard and it says "this device requires too much power" you need to get any usb hub, and plug the keyboard into that, then the hub to the ipad ( basically the ipad can determine how many ports are open and gives out more power when you have more open ports )

you'll need the old camera kit.


once you plug in the keyboard you will get a "this device is not supported" pop up, just tap okay and you're good to go.

Works as it should, though not every key is used on the ipads ( page up, down, etc )

*EDIT: And for Android and window tablet/phone users, you can use a OTG cable to connect a keyboard to your device.* And you probably won't have any power draw issues ( ipads have them as a power saving feature )


----------



## MistaBernie

Yep, I've had the old camera kit forever now. I totally just realized I'm sitting here at work with my backup Ducky, my iPad and the camera kit and could have tried it. /epicfacepalm


----------



## Jixr

give it a go.

Since I mainly run OSX, its perfect so I can chill out on my balcony in the evenings and write in notes, and then go to my desktop and its already synced, and just copy and paste it to my website.

its a great little setup. Though I probably went a little overboard making a $200 keyboard for an ipad, but I don't want to be boring now do I?

I really want to try to either hardwire a poker to a lightning connector, or try to build in a bluetooth module, that would be perfection if I could.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> give it a go.
> 
> Since I mainly run OSX, its perfect so I can chill out on my balcony in the evenings and write in notes, and then go to my desktop and its already synced, and just copy and paste it to my website.
> 
> its a great little setup. Though I probably went a little overboard making a $200 keyboard for an ipad, but I don't want to be boring now do I?
> 
> I really want to try to either hardwire a poker to a lightning connector, or try to build in a bluetooth module, that would be perfection if I could.


After seeing your setup it gets me really excited owning a 60%
I've been having my Gon 38GT collecting dust in it's case, I really cant get used to 60% layout
TKL is the choice for me, I've to get an ipad stand and that cable converter
Ebay here I go...


----------



## Paradigm84

Ducky needs to stop teasing new products, I'm trying to save money for stuff other than keyboards.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky needs to stop teasing new products, I'm trying to save money for stuff other than keyboards.


Cant tell if its brushed aluminium finish or real aluminium
but if its real, I'm sold...


----------



## Paradigm84

Was posted on the UK Ducky page so I'd imagine it is.

I don't know what switch I'd get it in though, MX Blues don't really interest me, maybe MX Reds would be good. Or I could just get an FC660C after talking about it for like a year.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> No, they instantly thought "oh, Apple product, must be a hater". It's a common schema around here and really destroys taking value of the discussion. People resort to feeding their ego and feeling almighty via assumptions. It is rather disgusting in one's character. You see how one has to walk on eggshells just because it is an "Apple" product (hence the ... in my post).
> 
> The point being made is that a portable device is not so portable the moment you add a mechanical keyboard. That is all the comment made. But hey, one can't express their position freely without the cult of personality draining intellectual discussions. Shame on those people.
> 
> I'm not fan of Apple products, and that is well known; but the form and function ... wow, I can't believe I have to try and explain this. Let alone, why a huge deal was made out of it by a bunch of rather sensitive members.


not really that much different from bluetooth keyboard cases in function. just not as portable. I doubt he takes that setup around town and whips it all out when he's sitting at his favorite boutique coffee shop to work on a screenplay. everyone knows that on-screen typing is inferior, but why shell out $60 for a keyboard case when a $5 cable/connector will allow you to use a keyboard you already have available? calm your tits and stop acting so defensive.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Patching seems to be fairly successful. I could get it better if I wanted to spend days doing this but this is good to me. + the dark, slightly textured paint will cover it up some more. No more LED holes, and a lot less gap in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original gap for comparison


What paint are you using. I am trying to go mate with my keyboard but it scratches very easy with nail. Is clear coat a must?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It acts like a laptop with a non-terrible keyboard if I understand the goal correctly. It wouldn't be an awful thing to lug around town assuming you aren't doing anything better done on a full OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky needs to stop teasing new products, I'm trying to save money for stuff other than keyboards.


Like more knives?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Like more knives?


Maybe.









Also it costs $32 shipping for a set of keycaps from mechanicalkeyboards.com, putting the price at ~$120 shipped here.









Looks like finding keycaps for my Shine 3 will be awkward.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What paint are you using. I am trying to go mate with my keyboard but it scratches very easy with nail. Is clear coat a must?


Didn't you say you were using the Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint? If so, give it a coat. Let it dry. Give it another coat. Let dry. Repeat until you get the results you want. I'll get my bro to get a pic of the board I gave him as i know he uses it pretty heavily when he games.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What paint are you using. I am trying to go mate with my keyboard but it scratches very easy with nail. Is clear coat a must?


Sounds like you are not using enough coats ( several thin coats, not one thick one )

or not letting it properly cure.

Paint may be dry to the touch after a few hours, but it is not 100% hardened for about 48 hours at least, and some paints can take days or weeks to really cure.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky needs to stop teasing new products, I'm trying to save money for stuff other than keyboards.


That a 60% with standard winkey layout from Ducky? Even if it's not a metal case that's kind of hot.


----------



## konda

That new Mini sure looks good.


----------



## Jixr

Ohh... do want..


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> give it a go.
> 
> Since I mainly run OSX, its perfect so I can chill out on my balcony in the evenings and write in notes, and then go to my desktop and its already synced, and just copy and paste it to my website.
> 
> its a great little setup. Though I probably went a little overboard making a $200 keyboard for an ipad, but I don't want to be boring now do I?
> 
> I really want to try to either hardwire a poker to a lightning connector, or try to build in a bluetooth module, that would be perfection if I could.


The bluetooth module would be great. I was going to grab one of the filco bluetooth keyboards but it defeated the purpose of running it on my surface pro. It wasn't much of a tablet anymore to bring on the go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky needs to stop teasing new products, I'm trying to save money for stuff other than keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That a 60% with standard winkey layout from Ducky? Even if it's not a metal case that's kind of hot.
Click to expand...

I'd love to see different caps on that. The massive stroked between keys, and rubbing/banging my fingers across multiple keys really holds back my WPMs. That is sexy.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The bluetooth module would be great.


Yeah, they make little usb to bluetooth hubs that kinda look like regular usb hubs, and despite its smalls size the stock poker cases have lots of free space under the pcb's to hide extra circuitry and wire in more batteries if you need. Nothing I'm planning on doing any time soon, but it seems like it would be something someone could do.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> The bluetooth module would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make little usb to bluetooth hubs that kinda look like regular usb hubs, and despite its smalls size the stock poker cases have lots of free space under the pcb's to hide extra circuitry and wire in more batteries if you need. Nothing I'm planning on doing any time soon, but it seems like it would be something someone could do.
Click to expand...

Filco has already done it. So I don't see why someone can't.

http://search.ncix.com/search/?qcatid=0&q=mechanical+bluetooth

Oo, I'm getting interesting into trying some ALPS switches.


----------



## Jixr

Non standard keycaps = me not interested.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Non standard keycaps = me not interested.


As I posted earlier in the thread I actually bought one of those filcos. Even worse than non standard keycaps was the non standard staggering of the zxc row. And the 1x R.Shift.
Suffice to say it has been returned and a poker 2 has been ordered.

Also ordered the Noppo Choc Mini 2m on massdrop. Anyone else getting in on that?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it costs $32 shipping for a set of keycaps from mechanicalkeyboards.com, putting the price at ~$120 shipped here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like finding keycaps for my Shine 3 will be awkward.


Speaking of kniveeesss.....


Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic



After a £12 Tax and Handling fee I have my Cryo II







more pics in the EDC thread













On topic:

I REALLY WANT A KBT PURE PRO WITH BLUES.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Filco has already done it. So I don't see why someone can't.
> 
> http://search.ncix.com/search/?qcatid=0&q=mechanical+bluetooth
> 
> Oo, I'm getting interesting into trying some ALPS switches.


We should be able to take a teensy controlled keyboard and add a RN-42 Bluetooth HID module to it in order to turn any teensy keyboard in a bluetooth one. I don't have the coding skill to program the teensy firmware to send the correct data to the RN-42 but I'm sure it's possible.

Edit: I think there are even more things going on on geekhack in relation to this:

Bluefruit EZkey model m

Wireless GH60


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Non standard keycaps = me not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted earlier in the thread I actually bought one of those filcos. Even worse than non standard keycaps was the non standard staggering of the zxc row. And the 1x R.Shift.
> Suffice to say it has been returned and a poker 2 has been ordered.
> 
> Also ordered the Noppo Choc Mini 2m on massdrop. Anyone else getting in on that?
Click to expand...

I'm tempted, but I doubt I'll actually end up getting it. Unless it is of equal or better quality than a poker 2 (what I'll get next) I'll probably pass.


----------



## fleetfeather

Looking for a diagnosis of the following symptoms:

1. Some key presses on a handful of keys intermittently fail to activate after pressing
2. Some key presses on a handful of keys intermittently double activate after a single key press
3. Events 1 and 2 can occur without happening immediately after each other.

For example
Quote:


> the br*_*wn f*oo*x jump*ee*d ov*_*r the


---

Nappoo Chic Mini w/ MX Black switches
Win 7 Ulti 64bit


----------



## HPE1000

Just realized today that I didn't actually order the switch lube last week so I can't finish it until then. For now it is just switches mounted to the plate with no PCB.












Flash= Sparkles for days


----------



## Anoxy

Such a nice clean keyboard sitting on such an ugly gaudy mousepad =/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just realized today that I didn't actually order the switch lube last week so I can't finish it until then. For now it is just switches mounted to the plate with no PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash= Sparkles for days


You ignore him! I like my Goliathus Extended Speed! And the keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

This mousepad is awesome


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for a diagnosis of the following symptoms:
> 
> 1. Some key presses on a handful of keys intermittently fail to activate after pressing
> 2. Some key presses on a handful of keys intermittently double activate after a single key press
> 3. Events 1 and 2 can occur without happening immediately after each other.
> 
> For example
> ---
> 
> Nappoo Chic Mini w/ MX Black switches
> Win 7 Ulti 64bit


Does that keyboard have usb repeat rate and delay acceleration? That issue sounds consistent with problems that can arise from usb acceleration. If it isn't, then it could be a number of things electrical or mechanical...


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just realized today that I didn't actually order the switch lube last week so I can't finish it until then. For now it is just switches mounted to the plate with no PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash= Sparkles for days


That is rather naughty indeed. Btw is that a 60% I see photo bombing some of the later pictures?


----------



## Badwrench

Didn't see this posted yet, so here you go.

Another Tai Hao group buy over on GH. New colorways for this one: dolch, granite, olivette.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0

Dolch:


Granite:


Olivetti:


----------



## Nhb93

HPE, that looks fantastic, both in finish and in caps. That's one of those vintage sets, right?

On another note, that Noppoo on MD looks awesome, if only it wasn't only available in reds.







It has my ideal layout, though I would need to pick up a numpad to use with it. They also had a set of double shot GoW keys for $20.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Didn't see this posted yet, so here you go.
> 
> Another Tai Hao group buy over on GH. New colorways for this one: dolch, granite, olivette.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0
> 
> Dolch:
> 
> 
> Granite:
> 
> 
> Olivetti:


Yeah I saw this a couple of days ago and I'll be ordering their version of dolche and granite! I wish the olivetti was not in blue text; I would have preferred grey or white text ...


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah I saw this a couple of days ago and I'll be ordering their version of dolche and granite! I wish the olivetti was not in blue text; I would have preferred grey or white text ...


If only they were PBT


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> If only they were PBT


Yeah, but for 14 bucks you can't really go wrong. I haven't even felt thin ABS on clears yet. I know some people prefer it for lighter switches because it makes the keys snap back much quicker (so they say). There's also the issue with PBT doubleshots and bleeding. ABS tends to be the better choice for doubleshot caps.

Also, I don't know if it's just the poor photos or what, but those sets look really bad. Cheap maybe? The legends also look so thin.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, but for 14 bucks you can't really go wrong. I haven't even felt thin ABS on clears yet. I know some people prefer it for lighter switches because it makes the keys snap back much quicker (so they say). There's also the issue with PBT doubleshots and bleeding. ABS tends to be the better choice for doubleshot caps.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it's just the poor photos or what, but those sets look really bad. Cheap maybe? The legends also look so thin.


I bought the original TaoiHao sets (blue, red,etc.) and the legends for the letters and numbers aren't thin in real life. The f keys, ctrl, alt have thinnish text but they're very clear and not blurred.

As for cheap looking , they actually look very good and do not look cheap at all! The blue, red, yellow and black all look good!

As for being thin caps, they are a bit thin but adding rubber o-rings help with the feel. The texture on the caps are nice though as it's not glossy and it actually has a sort of a grainy / matte finish on top.

Of course comparing them to PBT sets in terms of feel and thickness it's just way different! Just my









EDIT: The Ducky Shine ABS *Grey* / *White* keys are nicer in quality versus the TaiHao but for the price of the TaiHao, they are definitely worth it IMHO.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Didn't see this posted yet, so here you go.
> 
> Another Tai Hao group buy over on GH. New colorways for this one: dolch, granite, olivette.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dolch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granite:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Olivetti:


Holy cow that Granite one is fantastic!!! I would love to put those on my work KB so that I (and other sitting at my desk) can see the keys easier. I have never done one of these group buys before, so can someone please tell me if this set will work ok on my Ducky 9008 G2 (Year of the Tiger, Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Brown) and can explain what I need to do and how much I will need to pay for a full set (104 Keys)? Any other information that would help me out would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Sniping

I think it's around $20 shipped if you just want one set, without the add-on pack. These sets will fit on your keyboard, but there are 2 more "stages" of the group buy, so see if you're interested in those keycap sets too. To order, you need to sign up for Geekhack, and fill out the Google form with your order and you'll get a Paypal invoice in your email when the ordering stage is over. Then, all you have to do is wait.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think it's around $20 shipped if you just want one set, without the add-on pack. These sets will fit on your keyboard, but there are 2 more "stages" of the group buy, so see if you're interested in those keycap sets too. To order, you need to sign up for Geekhack, and fill out the Google form with your order and you'll get a Paypal invoice in your email when the ordering stage is over. Then, all you have to do is wait.


Thanks for the response!! What is an add-on pack exactly, if I want to order more than one like say if I wanted the Granite and the Dolch?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Holy cow that Granite one is fantastic!!! I would love to put those on my work KB so that I (and other sitting at my desk) can see the keys easier. I have never done one of these group buys before, so can someone please tell me if this set will work ok on my Ducky 9008 G2 (Year of the Tiger, Limited Edition w/ Cherry MX Brown) and can explain what I need to do and how much I will need to pay for a full set (104 Keys)? Any other information that would help me out would be greatly appreciated!!


1. yes they will fit on your ducky

2. Group buys generally work like this

- A person organizes the group buy, and gathers all the ordering info from the manufacturer and things
- the cost generally depends on the amount of units ordered, more people who buy = cheaper
- the organizer will set a date for everyone to send him money
- he will take that money, and pay the company for the units to be made
- units are generally shipped to the organizer, who then will ship things out to the buyer ( you )

Depending on the item, a group buy can take anywhere from a few weeks to a few months after you payed them.

go to the GH link for the buy, and its pretty laid out, and if you have any questions contact the group organizer and he/she will help you out.

EDIT: the add on pack is for special sized keys for non-standard keyboards ( keyboards with larger than normal space bars, giant enter keys, etc ) your ducky uses standard sizes, so you won't need any of the other add-on packs


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 1. yes they will fit on your ducky
> 
> 2. Group buys generally work like this
> 
> - A person organizes the group buy, and gathers all the ordering info from the manufacturer and things
> - the cost generally depends on the amount of units ordered, more people who buy = cheaper
> - the organizer will set a date for everyone to send him money
> - he will take that money, and pay the company for the units to be made
> - units are generally shipped to the organizer, who then will ship things out to the buyer ( you )
> 
> Depending on the item, a group buy can take anywhere from a few weeks to a few months after you payed them.
> 
> go to the GH link for the buy, and its pretty laid out, and if you have any questions contact the group organizer and he/she will help you out.
> 
> EDIT: the add on pack is for special sized keys for non-standard keyboards ( keyboards with larger than normal space bars, giant enter keys, etc ) your ducky uses standard sizes, so you won't need any of the other add-on packs


Outstanding!! Thanks so much for the detailed response!!







I gave both of you rep!


----------



## Sniping

This is the description of the add-on pack:
"2 * 1.5x Ctrl
2 * 1.5x Alt
2 * 1x R1 Blank Key
1 * 7x Spacebar
1 * 1.75 Shift
1 * 1.25x Shift
2 * 1x blank keys (R1, R2 for ISO)
1 * ISO Enter
2 * 1.25x Blank Key (to replace win key)"

You don't need this stuff though because the set works fine with your keyboard, so you're fine.

If you want two sets it's $30 plus shipping, which is like $8, plus a little bit of paypal fees. If I were you, I would go with either granite/dolch and then one set from stage two, the red on white keys look pretty good. The dolch and granite look somewhat similar to each other because I believe they use the same colors for the modifiers (the big keys) and some other keys too, but if you like the look of both, then go for it.

Don't be afraid with Tai Hao though, you can get like 6/7 sets for the price of real Dolch keycaps.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the description of the add-on pack:
> "2 * 1.5x Ctrl
> 2 * 1.5x Alt
> 2 * 1x R1 Blank Key
> 1 * 7x Spacebar
> 1 * 1.75 Shift
> 1 * 1.25x Shift
> 2 * 1x blank keys (R1, R2 for ISO)
> 1 * ISO Enter
> 2 * 1.25x Blank Key (to replace win key)"
> 
> You don't need this stuff though because the set works fine with your keyboard, so you're fine.
> 
> If you want two sets it's $30 plus shipping, which is like $8, plus a little bit of paypal fees. If I were you, I would go with either granite/dolch and then one set from stage two, the red on white keys look pretty good. The dolch and granite look somewhat similar to each other because I believe they use the same colors for the modifiers (the big keys) and some other keys too, but if you like the look of both, then go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid with Tai Hao though, you can get like 6/7 sets for the price of real Dolch keycaps.


Are they decent quality? I am only familiar with Ducky's standard key caps, are they comparable?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Are they decent quality? I am only familiar with Ducky's standard key caps, are they comparable?


They are going to be double shot ABS caps, which are the same type of plastic that your ducky caps are.
they will be very similar in quality and feel.

more info on what a double shot key is can be found here
http://deskthority.net/wiki/Double-shot_molding


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks again Sniping and Jixr!!


----------



## zigziglar

Just remember that double shot legends aren't going to gloss or wear like standard Ducky keycaps. My Ducky Zero board has keys in the WASD region that are almost legend-less after a couple of months!


----------



## Mega Man

i FINALLY found one i like
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OMG i am inlove with my new keyboard.
> 
> all the "+"s of mechanical, NONE of the noise ~
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-stealth
> 
> 
> 
> if you look close you can see me


yes i hate hearing keyboards, and because of this, loved rubber domes ! now ... that can change


----------



## Anoxy

Wait, what? Those razer switches are clicky...

If you hate hearing keyboards, you should be looking for a non-clicky switch like browns, clears, blacks, or reds.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait, what? Those razer switches are clicky...
> 
> If you hate hearing keyboards, you should be looking for a non-clicky switch like browns, clears, blacks, or reds.


This new orange switch is the same as the red switch and the green switch is the equivalent of the blue (though I could have it backwards)! It's the new switch Razer is using, they're moving away from Cherry switches and using cheaper alternatives (though with supposed smaller / shorter actuation than Cherry and longer life - debatable of course).

EDIT: The Razer Mechanical Switch comes in two types - The Razer Green Switch that is tactile and clicky, requiring a force of 50g to actuate; and the Razer Orange Switch that is tactile yet silent, requiring a force of 45g to actuate.

This means that the green is equivalent to the blue while the orange is equivalent to the browns!

*Source*


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> If you want two sets it's $30 plus shipping, which is like $8, plus a little bit of paypal fees. If I were you, I would go with either granite/dolch and then *one set from stage two, the red on white keys look pretty good.* The dolch and granite look somewhat similar to each other because I believe they use the same colors for the modifiers (the big keys) and some other keys too, but if you like the look of both, then go for it.


So how exactly is stage 2 unlocked? I like the look of the red on white, but the whole stage 2 thing kind of confuses me (I've never been a part of a group buy before)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So how exactly is stage 2 unlocked? I like the look of the red on white, but the whole stage 2 thing kind of confuses me (I've never been a part of a group buy before)


Stage 2 will only be offered once we have enough people (MOQ - minimum order quota) who order the base set. Once that happens they will then start offering it for sale.


----------



## Canis-X

I got in on that Granite one. Looks like a good deal, just wish that it didn't take so long to get to the finish line. Oh well, I'll probably forget all about it and it will surprise me later this year!!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Stage 2 will only be offered once we have enough people (MOQ - minimum order quota) who order the base set. Once that happens they will then start offering it for sale.


Ok, thanks! If you had to guess, how long do you think that will take?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, thanks! If you had to guess, how long do you think that will take?


money is due by the end of the month, so I'm assuming the org will wait a week for any last min payments, and send it out that next week.

Manufacturing will probably take a month, and then once its done probably a week later.

Keep an eye on the thread, most times the thread owener will update the title to "collecting payments" to "in production" to "shipping" or something very similar.


----------



## Jixr

Lots of things on massdrop:

May Bazzar sales
( code w/ greens while they are in stock )

Normal drops
Choppo Choc Mini
Tex 60% acrylic case ( I may get myself one of these )
Ergodox kit
ergodox keycap kit, alum top kit,
keyboard wristpads

and their normal selection of other goodies.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> money is due by the end of the month, so I'm assuming the org will wait a week for any last min payments, and send it out that next week.
> 
> Manufacturing will probably take a month, and then once its done probably a week later.
> 
> Keep an eye on the thread, most times the thread owener will update the title to "collecting payments" to "in production" to "shipping" or something very similar.


That is probably pretty close, but I would add a week or 2 since these are coming from Taiwan, and then being shipped out individually from the GB organizer.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lots of things on massdrop:
> 
> May Bazzar sales
> ( code w/ greens while they are in stock )
> 
> Normal drops
> Choppo Choc Mini
> Tex 60% acrylic case ( I may get myself one of these )
> Ergodox kit
> ergodox keycap kit, alum top kit,
> keyboard wristpads
> 
> and their normal selection of other goodies.


I saw that tex case and thought it was aluminum (didn't pay too much attention) and got pretty excited. Then I realized that not only was it acrylic, but I also don't even have a 60% yet


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I saw that tex case and thought it was aluminum (didn't pay too much attention) and got pretty excited. Then I realized that not only was it acrylic, but I also don't even have a 60% yet


Yeah, I want another aftermarket 60% case, is acrylic which sucks, but its tex, so it will be very well done.

I wish it wasn't frosted so I could sand and polish it out so it would be completely see through.

If I do get it, I'll get some LEDs mounted on the underside of the pcb for some sweet underglow lighting.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I want another aftermarket 60% case, is acrylic which sucks, but its tex, so it will be very well done.
> 
> I wish it wasn't frosted so I could sand and polish it out so it would be completely see through.
> 
> If I do get it, I'll get some LEDs mounted on the underside of the pcb for some sweet underglow lighting.


Well, if you do end up getting it, make sure to post some pictures of it


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I really want an alum case, but the only ones I can find that are not more than $120 are either out of stock in the color I want, or have questionable build quality.

stock pokers are crazy light, and ( to me ) only feel stable when you add a heavier case and fill it with modeling clay to help add some weight to it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I really want an alum case, but the only ones I can find that are not more than $120 are either out of stock in the color I want, or have questionable build quality.
> 
> stock pokers are crazy light, and ( to me ) only feel stable when you add a heavier case and fill it with modeling clay to help add some weight to it.


Pures too. They feel ... paper-light.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know of a wrist rest that would work for a Model M? I use the keyboard feet as I type much slower without them and I'd like to stop resting my wrist on my desk when gaming.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know of a wrist rest that would work for a Model M? I use the keyboard feet as I type much slower without them and I'd like to stop resting my wrist on my desk when gaming.


I would get something like this: http://www.amazon.com/3M-Keyboard-Leathette-Antimicrobial-Protection/dp/B000WU4H5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400277018&sr=8-1&keywords=3m+wrist+rest.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lots of things on massdrop:
> 
> May Bazzar sales
> ( code w/ greens while they are in stock )
> 
> Normal drops
> Choppo Choc Mini
> Tex 60% acrylic case ( I may get myself one of these )
> Ergodox kit
> ergodox keycap kit, alum top kit,
> keyboard wristpads
> 
> and their normal selection of other goodies.


They have the mechanicalkeyboards.com colored plates now! I'm kinda bummed now because I could've done the same ErgoDox that I have now for cheaper (MX green, blue aluminum case)


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, I'm working on something new for the keyboard section to try and reduce the number of repeat threads, so I was wondering, what questions are repeatedly brought up that you'd like to see answered in a single place?

An example is "which is the best switch for gaming?"

If you have any ideas, feel free to PM me, I'd love to get your input.


----------



## DaveLT

I think another question to answer is what LED backlighting. I would say WHITE or none for sure, any other color is more and more ghastly in the following order : blue, red, green, yellow.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I want another aftermarket 60% case, is acrylic which sucks, but its tex, so it will be very well done.
> 
> I wish it wasn't frosted so I could sand and polish it out so it would be completely see through.
> 
> If I do get it, I'll get some LEDs mounted on the underside of the pcb for some sweet underglow lighting.


As I said a few days ago, flame polish it. A torch will make acrylic clear in seconds. Basically reflows the surface to a glassy finish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I really want an alum case, but the only ones I can find that are not more than $120 are either out of stock in the color I want, or have questionable build quality.
> 
> stock pokers are crazy light, and ( to me ) only feel stable when you add a heavier case and fill it with modeling clay to help add some weight to it.


$60 60% aluminum case


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I think another question to answer is what LED backlighting. I would say WHITE or none for sure, any other color is more and more ghastly in the following order : blue, red, green, yellow.


That's completely subjective though, I'm just trying to put questions that have objective answers.


----------



## JayKthnx

General consensus best/most popular deck of each form factor, best with media controls, best backlit/non, most sturdy, suggested decks for each price range, etc. Include alternatives as often as possible. I think that's mostly in the guide already, but people are obviously not reading that as much as we would hope.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not sure we'd be able to decide on just one board for each category.









We also have the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread already:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards/0_20

Thanks for the input both of you.


----------



## JayKthnx

Those really are the most common questions we get though. I know we have all the information readily available. Lol


----------



## Jixr

Thinking about picking up another keyboard off craigslist.

CoolerMaster Quickfire-I, brand new in box for $100


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thinking about picking up another keyboard off craigslist.
> 
> CoolerMaster Quickfire-I, brand new in box for $100


The 150$ price list is actually because it's not actually launched yet ... 150$ are for the early adopters.


----------



## Jixr

so... do you have offical info saying that the price will be lower on its real release?


----------



## Insane569

So I went to my schools annual tech drive. People bring in old tech that they are throwing out and we recycle all off it. Kinds who get invited to work/help out also get to take home some things.
I got a dell monitor to match my current 2 monitors. A kid there got a nice IBM model M. I wasn't even mad. I scored these bad boys.




Today was a good day. They both use clicky alps.
The 8 on the numpad was broken(switch housing cracked open) but I managed to put it back together. Sadly it uses a serial connection. Can't use it just yet.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh, you lucky son of a female dog! I am jelly. Very jelly. Congrats!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> so... do you have offical info saying that the price will be lower on its real release?


I do. I am after all *cough**cough* you know the rest. Goes without saying I don't work at CM of course.


----------



## Anoxy

Come on, I know one of you amazing human beings has just one brobot or click clack they would be willing to part ways with. Help a brother out









Arbitrary college graduation present for a stranger?


----------



## allenottawa

Loving the keyboard so far, it's got blue switches. The *click* *click* *click* isn't bothering me yet.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> $60 60% aluminum case


I was also interested in that but I want a shiny silver aluminum so I was wondering if this would work for that?


http://imgur.com/Eg6Eo

 What do you think?


----------



## JayKthnx

Should work fine, but will be quite the project.


----------



## Badwrench

Just got a surprise package in the mail from Nubbinator. Huge thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## zigziglar

Having now used keyboards with Red, Blue, Brown and Black switches, an original model M as well as a brand new Unicomp M, I have a better idea of what I would consider an ideal switch based on my personal preferences. I think all the switches are perfectly acceptable and very well designed and built, so the observations and criticisms I present are at the higher end of pedantry, for the purpose of critical review and conversation only, really.

The M offers what I would consider the best tactile feedback of all the switches: the feel and sound of the click occurs exactly at the point of activation. I prefer the weight/resistance of Blue switches, but the mechanics of the switch are inferior to BS: using a two piece stem and thus relying on a collision for audible feedback; having different activation and reset points and also the feeling of the click itself is not so nice. To me, the blue click feels imprecise compared to buckling springs and the ability to accurately double click is impaired by the dual stem design too.

The downside to the M is the weight of the key presses. While this weight lends itself well to accuracy and precision, I feel it is too heavy for my arthritic fingers to use over longer periods of time or intense sessions of gaming. I understand there is a "soft" version of the M, but I don't think they actually use lighter springs, just some kind of grease/lube that reduces resistance and noise a little. Still could be worth trying.

Going from BS to Reds is like being an elite 100 metre sprinter who has been training vs the best athletes in the world, only to be paired against primary school children in the race itself. It feels so ridiculously effortless and relaxing to the fingers by comparison. However, the lack of any tactility quickly becomes evident as your brain craves feedback that is no longer receiving. It's a difficult and unfair world we live in! I love all switches in their own way, but none are perfect for ME.

Blacks are fatiguing like BS, but without the trade off of fantastic tactility. They do feel like a nice change from time to time, but again, extended sessions lead to fatigue/pain. Browns are quite a nice switch. I don't consider them a dirty Red; the tactility (despite its subtlety) serves its purpose on a subconscious level without the need to increase the spring weight. I just prefer a clicky form of feedback; even if I couldn't hear the BS click, the feel it offers is more discernible than a bump.

If I could somehow engineer a new switch (hey, maybe such a switch even exists without my knowledge - I haven't tried any Alps or anything), I would base it on the pros of the buckling spring mechanics, while somehow reducing the resistance to something more in line with blue switches (Red weight would not be realistic, I think).

To anyone wanting to compare Unicomp M to an original, my opinion is that the original is better. The mechanics, while the same in function, just feel a little more refined in the original and the resonance within the case sounds nicer. If you want to nit pick even more then the original is constructed with higher quality external plastic and thicker/heavier internals. Its lack of any flaws what so ever also illustrates a higher degree of quality control. There is a slight difference in the feel of the weight of the keys too, although it could be a misinterpretation due to the deeper tone of the original.

Just thought I'd share my thoughts for both a point of reference for noobs and for a topic of discussion for the rest


----------



## zflamewing

KBParadise V60





You guys seen this one? Other than Cherry MX, backlit, plate mounted, and standard winkey late out I can't tell much else about it. Anyone got comments pro or con?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

As a con since it is plate mounted you can't change out switches, which isn't that bad but since it has two LEDs per switch it might be a pain to mod it. Also that right shift looks non standard, so getting keycaps to replace the ABS ones will be a pain.

Also looks like it has the same sort of backlighting thing as the new Ducky Mini and since they are owned by the same company I wouldn't be surprised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anyone seen the new ducky mini? Dual LEDs, possibly aluminum construction, and 60% size. Looks cool but a little big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the new lighting mode, which I am assuming is like the new KBC and just has two LEDs per switch.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> As a con since it is plate mounted you can't change out switches, which isn't that bad but since it has two LEDs per switch it might be a pain to mod it. Also that right shift looks non standard, so getting keycaps to replace the ABS ones will be a pain.
> 
> Also looks like it has the same sort of backlighting thing as the new Ducky Mini and since they are owned by the same company I wouldn't be surprised.


Thanks for the info @Lubed Up Slug. I just realized the video is of an ISO board so the right shift would be wonky. I'm still weighing options for my first 60% board.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Thanks for the info @Lubed Up Slug. I just realized the video is of an ISO board so the right shift would be wonky. I'm still weighing options for my first 60% board.


What exactly do you want in a 60% board? Do you know the exact layout that you want? There are a few options.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, starting next month there are going to be a few changes to the KOTM to make it easier to advertise around the site and elsewhere.

Submissions will now start on the first of the month and continue for ~3 weeks, then the voting will go on for that last 7 days of the month and the winner will be announced on the first of the following month.

This will start from next month, so I'll use that to illustrate it a little better.

Submissions for June open on June 1st and go on until June 23rd, then the poll will go up and there will be a full 7 days of voting time (24th - 30th) and the winner will be announced on July 1st.

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> As a con since it is plate mounted you can't change out switches, which isn't that bad but since it has two LEDs per switch it might be a pain to mod it. *Also that right shift looks non standard*, so getting keycaps to replace the ABS ones will be a pain.
> 
> Also looks like it has the same sort of backlighting thing as the new Ducky Mini and since they are owned by the same company I wouldn't be surprised.


The right side shift is the standard 2.75
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, starting next month there are going to be a few changes to the KOTM to make it easier to advertise around the site and elsewhere.
> 
> Submissions will now start on the first of the month and continue for ~3 weeks, then the voting will go on for that last 7 days of the month and the winner will be announced on the first of the following month.
> 
> This will start from next month, so I'll use that to illustrate it a little better.
> 
> Submissions for June open on June 1st and go on until June 23rd, then the poll will go up and there will be a full 7 days of voting time (24th - 30th) and the winner will be announced on July 1st.
> 
> Hope this all makes sense.


Seems pretty straightforward Paradigm!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The right side shift is the standard 2.75.


I am not that familiar with the specifics of ISO so perhaps yes for ISO, my apologies.


----------



## HPE1000

I decided that I am just going to paint that aluminum case flat black, I just can't get used to that paint I used. My desk is right at a window and the sunlight just makes it sparkle so much, it makes it look really stupid









I guess I will go pick up some paint tomorrow morning, lube should get here tomorrow as well so I can get the thing put back together once I get the switches done.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

nvm wasn't you


----------



## HPE1000

Dat was jixr


----------



## Angrychair

I have access to a CNC machine and want to make an aluminum 60% case for my poker. I could have sworn I saw a blueprint or cad file for one opn GH, similar to the TEX. Aside from taking my poker apart and measuring stuff out and drafting my own, which I'd be afraid wouldn't work, any one have a link, my googling failed.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

My bad. I get people (I'm assuming you are a person and not an 8th dimensional being most similar to the color red) with similarly colored avatars confused.

In other news, my ergodox has shipped!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I have access to a CNC machine and want to make an aluminum 60% case for my poker. I could have sworn I saw a blueprint or cad file for one opn GH, similar to the TEX. Aside from taking my poker apart and measuring stuff out and drafting my own, which I'd be afraid wouldn't work, any one have a link, my googling failed.


I would check on this thread, also where are you getting your metal?

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47744.0

Usually if you ask for it, someone will make one or have it lying around

These are the files for the open source acrylic case, which would be a little different, since it is layered.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/486yq39dyllmvya/Qn5BGenjp0

Also check this thread about it

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44382.0

This is a thread that WFD made about an aluminum 60% case

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39599.60

I am not sure if he is going to give out a link for the files though, I think this is what he was doing for the GB

Also this one also

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39787.msg783804#msg783804

There might be links later in the threads about a file, so you could look there, but I would suggest trying to pm someone maybe


----------



## nubbinator

WhiteFireDragon went AWOL, so, yeah, he won't be giving out any files.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What exactly do you want in a 60% board? Do you know the exact layout that you want? There are a few options.


looking at the bottom row being 1.25 x 7 with a 6.25 spacebar which I understand is the standard winkey layout. Program-ability would be nice as well. It seems like the GH 60, and the Face W are viable PCB's with the Poker 2 being an option for a complete board.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> KBParadise V60
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys seen this one? Other than Cherry MX, backlit, plate mounted, and standard winkey late out I can't tell much else about it. Anyone got comments pro or con?


Aside from the fact that Whitney Houston is playing in the background, the board is nice!









Seriously though, I like boards like those! I don't think it uses a face plate, if it does it's nice and super thin! That's what I did to my first mech ; I removed the face plate and left it bare. It was nice (IMHO) and very minimalist!


----------



## Nhb93

@zigziglar, outsides of an audible click, it sounds like one of those custom, non-store-bought switches would be the best bet for you. Something like an ergo-clear (from what I understand) has a light(er) actuation, and a high(er) amount of tactility, just without an audible click.

On an unrelated note to that, I think I found the perfect board layout for me. The Leopold FC660M. 60% or so size, with arrow keys. Just Google'd it though, and it seems like the spacebar isn't standard, so I can't replace it with a store bought one later on.


----------



## Angrychair

that kbparadise board is simply awesome. love the keycaps and bottom led's.


----------



## HPE1000

Found this awesome yellow/orange DSA esc keycap in my grab bag, looks nicer than the red or black esc keys that came with this set.


Hopefully my case will be painted by the end of the day, the matte black looks great so far.

I am really dreading lubing the switches tonight.


----------



## HPE1000

Far from done but its exactly what I wanted, I really need to work on the patch spot by the led holes that I covered.


----------



## khemist

I might have got carried away with the colour changers.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> @zigziglar, outsides of an audible click, it sounds like one of those custom, non-store-bought switches would be the best bet for you. Something like an ergo-clear (from what I understand) has a light(er) actuation, and a high(er) amount of tactility, just without an audible click.


I think the click is a big part of the charm though, but I have been dreaming of trying clears (and subsequently, ergo-clears) for a while now. Just hard to justify, when the only off the shelf options for these switches are only available internationally and shipping is horrendous. I'm thinking that after using buckling springs at work for a while, that I might grow to like MX Blues more as they seem distinctively light after thumping on the M. The M is like bicep curls for the fingers lol


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have got carried away with the colour changers.


Maybe just a little bit.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have got carried away with the colour changers.


At least it gave us a good idea what those particular color changers look like with white leds! It helped me decide to buy a pack or two!

+ Rep! Thanks!


----------



## Jixr

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9832_zps85be346c.jpg.html

got the whole stable together this weekend.

2x PokerX's, Poker2, Quickfire Rapid, and a QF-XT.

Still have work to do on the QFR, I want to make a coss of clear switches and browns with 80g springs, Swap the caps and paint the case on the black PokerX, and try to fix the dead keys as well.
Have all the parts, just not the time.

I think I need to thin the herd a little bit, also not posted is the box of switches, caps and other parts.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the keyboard so far, it's got blue switches. The *click* *click* *click* isn't bothering me yet.


I never stopped loving mine. Probably never will, even though it's being pout back in its box.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I never stopped loving mine. Probably never will, even though it's being pout back in its box.


What?! Why?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> What?! Why?


Cause of the new Das Keyboard 4.









I still went with the ultimate version and blue switches.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Cause of the new Das Keyboard 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still went with the ultimate version and blue switches.


Ah, that's a fair reason. I couldn't justify the extra $50 for it, which is why I went with the older one. I don't need a hub and I don't use multimedia keys.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> Ah, that's a fair reason. I couldn't justify the extra $50 for it, which is why I went with the older one. I don't need a hub and I don't use multimedia keys.


Yeah, I couldn't resist the itch. I really didn't need to get the new one, but I really wanted the multimedia keys and volume knob.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I think the click is a big part of the charm though, but I have been dreaming of trying clears (and subsequently, ergo-clears) for a while now. Just hard to justify, when the only off the shelf options for these switches are only available internationally and shipping is horrendous. I'm thinking that after using buckling springs at work for a while, that I might grow to like MX Blues more as they seem distinctively light after thumping on the M. The M is like bicep curls for the fingers lol


I'd like to have stiffer springs on my M. I guess I'm weird.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Paradigm: A few of the older threads could be updated.
> I'd like to have stiffer springs on my M. I guess I'm weird.


I enjoy the stiffness, but, my hands are very prone to RSI and develop pains after extended use. It's sad







as I reckon it's the best switch design for typing that I've tried so far.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I enjoy the stiffness...


Umm yeah, ummm huh huh he said stiff (In a Beavis voice)!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Paradigm: A few of the older threads could be updated.


You'll have to be more specific than that. PM me which threads and why.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific than that. PM me which threads and why.


Sheesh, you are just supposed to know exactly what I am talking about when I am being super vague.









I kid

Switch lubing later today, kill me. At least I am not going to sticker them as well.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You'll have to be more specific than that. PM me which threads and why.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you are just supposed to know exactly what I am talking about when I am being super vague.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid
> 
> Switch lubing later today, kill me. At least I am not going to sticker them as well.
Click to expand...

As someone who has never tried either of those things, how long do they take?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> As someone who has never tried either of those things, how long do they take?


I have never timed it but if I am completely honest I think it took me 5+ hours to sticker and lube 61 switches.

And that isn't taking into account taking the switches apart and taking the stock springs out of them, so more like a solid 8+ hours between disassembly, prepping, stickering, lubing and then reassembly.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have never timed it but if I am completely honest I think it took me 5+ hours to sticker and lube 61 switches.
> 
> And that isn't taking into account taking the switches apart and taking the stock springs out of them, so more like a solid 8+ hours between disassembly, prepping, stickering, lubing and then reassembly.


Wow, that is crazy. And I thought PSU sleeving was bad...


----------



## Jixr

lubing and sticking is no fun.

I'd still rather do that than parachord sleeve a PSU thats for sure. I suck at it.


----------



## Canis-X

What is this stickering and lubing that you speak of? What are the benefits and is the amount of time invested worth it?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What is this stickering and lubing that you speak of? What are the benefits and is the amount of time invested worth it?


Stickering = they make these little vinyl stickers called 'switch stickers' and they were intended to be used on PCB mounted switches, to take out some of the wobble that they have compared to plate mounted switches. to install them you open the switch housing up, and place them in between both halves which adds more stability to the switch.

On plate mounted keyboards they do not do anything other than add some cosmetic flair.

Lubing lets the keys slide smoother in the housing, and basically makes the switches just smoother over all and is really nice to type on.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd still rather do that than parachord sleeve a PSU thats for sure. I suck at it.


AAAHHHH! This is the only reason my year old Ultimate Rig was never finished







Still have the 24-pin to do.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I started to do mine, but quit very shortly.

I do sleeve my keyboard cables though.

I think i'm going to take the plunge on the massdrop keyboard case.
$60 for a CNC'd acrylic poker case? why not.

I'll probably put my poker 2 in it., with the blue vortex caps I have. Still not sure how I wanna go with it. Having a hard time deciding between using greens or clears in my main keyboard at home.

Eventually my main keyboard will be clears/greens, acrylic case, poker2pcb, LED's, and my blue/white caps. and maybe a painted plate.


----------



## zigziglar

I'm sure you guys enjoy the DIY side of it. Personally, I'd rather spend those 8 hours gaming (not that I ever get 8 hours continuous free time) and buy professionally lubed/stickered and spring customised switches from GON or the like ...


----------



## Jixr

Look at the price difference between pre made switches vs DIY

But then again, I love the DIY part of it.

Also just bought the acrylic 60% case off massdrop.

Should be here in a month, hopefully its nice as TEX's alum cases. Should be neat.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Look at the price difference between pre made switches vs DIY
> 
> But then again, I love the DIY part of it.
> 
> Also just bought the acrylic 60% case off massdrop.
> 
> Should be here in a month, hopefully its nice as TEX's alum cases. Should be neat.


You realize that they are going to make the aluminium drop in a week or two
at least that what they said

or...
you already owned one?









I need aluminium case for my Filco as well, which still has a no ETA from Mechanicalkeyboards


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You realize that they are going to make the aluminium drop in a week or two
> at least that what they said


Dang... Guess I'm getting an aluminium one.
( only if they have silver, I don't want any other color )

And I have 2.5 pokers, so.. I think I'm okay.
I could always re-sell and get 80% of my money back anyway.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I need aluminium case for my Filco as well, which still has a no ETA from Mechanicalkeyboards


I wonder if their quality will be better this time around, it was really lacking before.


----------



## Jinto

The WASD keys in the last photo are Duckey PBT keycaps with front printed gold lettering.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if their quality will be better this time around, it was really lacking before.


well thats what I heard, you've been having the same problem?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Dang... Guess I'm getting an aluminium one.
> ( only if they have silver, I don't want any other color )
> 
> And I have 2.5 pokers, so.. I think I'm okay.
> I could always re-sell and get 80% of my money back anyway.


2.5 pokers? lol
you can see what the massdrop support wrote regarding the alu case in the discussion on the acrylic case (p.1)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> well thats what I heard, you've been having the same problem?
> 2.5 pokers? lol
> you can see what the massdrop support wrote regarding the alu case in the discussion on the acrylic case (p.1)


Mine wasn't nearly as bad as some peoples I have seen but mine did have problems. Lots of tooling marks near the esc key that was visible in certain lighting. The gap between the top and bottom piece was not necessary at all (More of a design flaw and not a QC flaw) And there were some inconsistancies in the anodizing. I just finally decided to paint the thing, it was too poor quality of a case to justify re anodizing it so I settled on this. I also patched the led holes in while I was at it. The board should be up and running in the next 2-3 days hopefully, I only got 18 switches lubed today, 69 more to go.

Finished product (Bad pictures, and kinda dusty)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also a lot of the screws on this dont seem to screw into place.

Some people have had it much worse though, as far as the top pieces just not lining up together and once the keyboard is put together the top piece doesn't align with the bottom half which is very noticeable.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mine wasn't nearly as bad as some peoples I have seen but mine did have problems. Lots of tooling marks near the esc key that was visible in certain lighting. The gap between the top and bottom piece was not necessary at all (More of a design flaw and not a QC flaw) And there were some inconsistancies in the anodizing. I just finally decided to paint the thing, it was too poor quality of a case to justify re anodizing it so I settled on this. I also patched the led holes in while I was at it. The board should be up and running in the next 2-3 days hopefully, I only got 18 switches lubed today, 69 more to go.
> 
> Finished product (Bad pictures, and kinda dusty)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a lot of the screws on this dont seem to screw into place.
> 
> Some people have had it much worse though, as far as the top pieces just not lining up together and once the keyboard is put together the top piece doesn't align with the bottom half which is very noticeable.


Oh wow that's shocking
but you've done the case justice, it looks really sleek

I know how it feels to lube a switch one by one, but since I'm a clicky guy I wont lube any of my clicky switch (though I know how to keep it click even though its lubed)

I'm in love with my white switch right now, it's buttery with a tiny click









I guess you are going to put the dolch on that newly painted board?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 2.5 pokers? lol


Yeah, a poker2, pokerX, and another pokerX that has a broken PCB where 3 keys won't work ( - [ ' ) keys so its not that bad.


----------



## Seredin

Easiest way to remove o-rings?


----------



## JayKthnx

I use my fingernails, but you could also slide them up off the stem with a small flat blade screwdriver.


----------



## DaveLT

I used my index finger :X


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Easiest way to remove o-rings?


I use the wire keycap puller to pull them off.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use the wire keycap puller to pull them off.


I'll try this. I've been using the metal end of a mechanical pencil.


----------



## Paradigm84

FC660M on Massdrop

EDIT - I'm going to break this mouse in a minute.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> FC660M on Massdrop
> 
> EDIT - I'm going to break this mouse in a minute.


What's wrong with the 660M being on Massdrop?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What's wrong with the 660M being on Massdrop?


Nothing, was showing it was on Massdrop for anybody wanting a new board.

I want to break my mouse because it keeps double clicking and I can't figure out why. How that relates to this post is it made me submit the original post incorrectly, so I had to edit it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nothing, was showing it was on Massdrop for anybody wanting a new board.
> 
> I want to break my mouse because it keeps double clicking and I can't figure out why. How that relates to this post is it made me submit the original post incorrectly, so I had to edit it.


Makes sense.

Anyone have experience with the 660M? I've had my eyes set on the Poker 2 PBT for a little while, but if the 660M is just as good/is better than the Poker, I may jump on the drop.


----------



## HPE1000

I would get the poker for its customizability. Standard keycaps, replacement cases, replacement plate, etc.


----------



## DF is BUSY

would there be any issues with getting DSA pbt keycaps from pimpmykeyboard on a WASD v1 board?

tempted to get a full blank set ~$50

is there a cheaper place to get white pbt caps? (104set)


----------



## HPE1000

There wouldn't be a problem, maybe make sure you like DSA profile first. It's a lot different than other keycaps. It is a lot shorter than other keycap sets, they are spherical, and they are profileless so there is no difference between the height and shape of any of the keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

What are the really tall spherical topped ones called? i kinda wanna set in that profile.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There wouldn't be a problem, maybe make sure you like DSA profile first. It's a lot different than other keycaps. It is a lot shorter than other keycap sets, they are spherical, and they are profileless so there is no difference between the height and shape of any of the keycaps.


yeah i been "doing my homework" about dsa caps, i think i should be okay with them.

normal keys are DCS right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What are the really tall spherical topped ones called? i kinda wanna set in that profile.


SA and SS profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> yeah i been "doing my homework" about dsa caps, i think i should be okay with them.
> 
> normal keys are DCS right?


Your average keycaps are usually OEM or DCS.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What are the really tall spherical topped ones called? i kinda wanna set in that profile.


http://www.keycapsdirect.com/key-caps.php

SA keys?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i have quite a bit in my crap bag ( enough to make a random unicorn 60% ) and with greens they feel awesome.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Are there any 60% boards with bluetooth.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are there any 60% boards with bluetooth.


Filco Minila Air.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would get the poker for its customizability. Standard keycaps, replacement cases, replacement plate, etc.


Ok, that's what I was kind of leaning towards anyway.


----------



## HPE1000

So happy











68g lubed mx blacks, feels good man.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68g lubed mx blacks, feels good man.


Nice! That would sit somewhere between red and stock blacks, right? Sounds good to me. (I don't know how you prefer an non-sculpted key profile though.)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Nice! That would sit somewhere between red and stock blacks, right? Sounds good to me. (I don't know how you prefer an non-sculpted key profile though.)


Yes, they feel a bit closer to blacks though. Compared to my poker with stock black switches, they are easier to bottom out, but in a good way. I am really loving the dsa keycaps right now, although that could probably have to do with the fact that I have used laptop keyboards for so long


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, they feel a bit closer to blacks though. Compared to my poker with stock black switches, they are easier to bottom out, but in a good way. I am really loving the dsa keycaps right now, although that could probably have to do with the fact that I have used laptop keyboards for so long


that is one sexy keyboard!
wheres the brobot?









I find 68g is the best of all too... tried 62,67,80,100,120


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey everyone, long time no see. Does anyone have any information on the Corsair RGB?
I got some extra money and was wondering when that keyboard was coming out.


----------



## Nhb93

It's actually cheaper to get an FC660M from EK rather than MD, unless I'm missing something.

So I found this thing on Google Images



so I just need to find a "real" keyboard version of it, and it's a poker for me after that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Does that keyboard have usb repeat rate and delay acceleration? That issue sounds consistent with problems that can arise from usb acceleration. If it isn't, then it could be a number of things electrical or mechanical...


sorry for he ultra late reply, university has been kicking my butt. My choc mini doesnt have any toggles or settings for those features, and it's only just started cropping up recently, so i think it's a mechnical or electrical issue









oh the bright side, i've been given the go-ahead by my old man to buy a new mechanical keyboard







Ive been looking at that Leopold TKL on massdrop, but not too sure about build quality? (especially since ive just started having issues with my Choc Mini...)


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What are the really tall spherical topped ones called? i kinda wanna set in that profile.


I've seen SA done as "row 3" giving it a tall DSA feel. I've also seen some sales that is traditional/varied profile as well.

I am looking forward to getting my Penumbra set which is all row 3.

I just got conformation my ErgoDox kit should be here by Friday.


----------



## X-Nine

Anyone here use the Monoprice Mech Keyboard? It's 85 bucks on Massdrop. Pretty good deal for a mech keyboard. with backlighting. I'm not one for macro keys, but still, 85 bucks is cheaper than any board with these features.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Anyone here use the Monoprice Mech Keyboard? It's 85 bucks on Massdrop. Pretty good deal for a mech keyboard. with backlighting. I'm not one for macro keys, but still, 85 bucks is cheaper than any board with these features.


I don't know of anyone in here who has/had one.

Price is always tempting.

the monoprice is basically a re-labled keyboard thats been in asia for a while.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> sorry for he ultra late reply, university has been kicking my butt. My choc mini doesnt have any toggles or settings for those features, and it's only just started cropping up recently, so i think it's a mechnical or electrical issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the bright side, i've been given the go-ahead by my old man to buy a new mechanical keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been looking at that Leopold TKL on massdrop, but not too sure about build quality? (especially since ive just started having issues with my Choc Mini...)


If the issue is repeating on the same keys, you can at least eliminate it being a mechanical issue with a bit of tinkering, but it sounds more likely to be electrical, in which case - is it within warranty? :/

Leopold keyboards are on par with Filco, but that model on Massdrop is not TKL, it's compact (no Fkey row and missing most of the home keys).


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Filco MJ2 MX Black w/ DSA Dolch


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Filco MJ2 MX Black w/ DSA Dolch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> that is one sexy keyboard!
> wheres the brobot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find 68g is the best of all too... tried 62,67,80,100,120


I might throw the brobot on the keyboard, but the vortex case is really stupid with square edge keycaps like cherry keycaps and dsa keycaps, as well as brobots. There isn't enough room in the corners so some keycaps scratch the sides. I dont really want to mess up my brobot


----------



## connectwise

Sexy as fudge. Too bad they're blacks though.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might throw the brobot on the keyboard, but the vortex case is really stupid with square edge keycaps like cherry keycaps and dsa keycaps, as well as brobots. There isn't enough room in the corners so some keycaps scratch the sides. I dont really want to mess up my brobot


I now have a really big question mark in getting the Vortex case
Might gonna just paint my filco case...
I have sph r4 keyset on stock case right now


----------



## Jixr

Fixed my used pokerX pcb I bought of GH. The guy who sold it to me refunded me since it wasnt working.

3 of the keys didn't work, and I knew that somewhere there was a trace that was broken.

Played around connecting somethings and trial and error led me to this Don't know why, but it fixed the 3 keys that were not getting power.


So now I have another keyboard to upgrade!
Currently it has MX reds and is just stock caps and case, but that will change soon ( I'll probably leave the reds or maybe put some browns in it that I have laying around )

The PCB is super beat up from multiple switch jobs, so its pretty rough, some of the LED's don't work and things like that.

I'll probably mod it in a style like I had my red QFR, red case, red switches, red pcb, white caps with red WASD keys


----------



## Dudewitbow

Ducky released side shots of their full size boards coming probably in Computex, Labeled "Ducky Legend"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Also from Ducky on their UK page:
Quote:


> Date for your diary August 22nd-25th August Ricoh Arena, Coventry
> 
> We will be attending Multiplay Insomnia 52 our first exhibition in the UK.
> 
> We will be displaying our range of keyboard including an exclusive model that we will be making just for I52 event.


Very tempted to go as it's not too far and see what they have.


----------



## orlfman

my deck 82. have had it for so long I forget how old it is.


----------



## Sempre

Certain keys of my QFR make an echo sound when bottoming out. I put the keyboard on my mouse pad to see if it absorbs the sound but i can still hear it.
Can this be fixed by using O-rings?


----------



## DF is BUSY

I know TaoBao is a reputable site but has anybody tried out their PBT keys? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.yPAngy&id=27575228544 20 something USD for white pbt front print 104 keys sounds heavenly right now. @Jixr


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Certain keys of my QFR make an echo sound when bottoming out. I put the keyboard on my mouse pad to see if it absorbs the sound but i can still hear it.
> Can this be fixed by using O-rings?


Yes, there are other methods you can use to help echoing as well if you don't wanna use o-rings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> I know TaoBao is a reputable site but has anybody tried out their PBT keys? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.yPAngy&id=27575228544 20 something USD for white pbt front print 104 keys sounds heavenly right now. @Jixr


Yeah, looks to basically be the same set I have.

What do you guys think?
My other, other, PokerX

May paint the case red, not 100% sure how I wanna mod this one.


----------



## Sempre

The black/white contrast with a red accent looks good to me


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yes, there are other methods you can use to help echoing as well if you don't wanna use o-rings
> Yeah, looks to basically be the same set I have.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> My other, other, PokerX
> 
> May paint the case red, not 100% sure how I wanna mod this one.


What keyboard is that? Looks nice.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> My other, other, PokerX
> 
> May paint the case red, not 100% sure how I wanna mod this one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a really clean and elegant build you've started out with. I like it. The black case gives it a playing card sort of feel to me. A red case would suit it well too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> What keyboard is that? Looks nice.


It started life as the Poker X. The Poker 2 is it's current iteration as I understand it. For the enterprising there's options to build one from scratch.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Certain keys of my QFR make an echo sound when bottoming out. I put the keyboard on my mouse pad to see if it absorbs the sound but i can still hear it.
> Can this be fixed by using O-rings?


I would put some shelf mat or other vibration absorbing pad inside the case under the pcb. Some people put modeling clay in the bottom to both make it heavier and dampen vibration. Whatever you use, make sure the pcb is clear of it (especially if you decide to use dynomat as the top layer of it is conductive and can possibly short the board).

I am not a fan of o-rings as they change the feel of the board too much for my liking.


----------



## zflamewing

This just turned up. I'd be busy if I didn't have 2 right hand cases.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> I know TaoBao is a reputable site but has anybody tried out their PBT keys? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.yPAngy&id=27575228544 20 something USD for white pbt front print 104 keys sounds heavenly right now. @Jixr


Taobao is a site like eBay or Amazon that has a bunch of goods from different sellers. That looks like it's a Keycool set of PBT caps. If you wanted to buy them and are in the US, you'll need a proxy and will be paying a percentage of the sale plus shipping to the US and, depending on the proxy, a flat fee as well.


----------



## StevenT

> What do you guys think?
> My other, other, PokerX


Not bad, but I prefer the blue one.


----------



## Jixr

Well I have 3 pokers. Just not sure what I wanna do with this one.


----------



## MeanBruce

Found this today, something NEW over at Elitekeyboards.com. The price is crazy high after shipping almost $10/keycap but they are Topre original and I love the Alarming Red control keys so went ahead and ordered, because when the guys over at GeekHack find out about them, they'll be sold out in 48hours, easy.









Giving the baby blue keycaps to my fiancée for her Pink and White HHKB, so it all works out for the best. Baby blue with a Red and Black ROG build? Nope.









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys&pid=pd_kb400kt01#

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/kt01_black_th620x400_zps1f4c38a5.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/M...Keyboard-typing-gif-TD3J_zps80e23718.gif.html


----------



## connectwise

I have bought from taobao before without issue.


----------



## zigziglar

I bought a keyset on TaoBao about a month ago, they still haven't arrived yet. Hmmm


----------



## Anoxy

Question to those of you that like Clears....if you've tried Topre, how did you like it comparatively?


----------



## Nhb93

Grey Poker 2 with MX Clears on Massdrop. Should I jump on it?


----------



## Jixr

you sure those have clears? stock pokers never have had clears


----------



## HPE1000

I still haven't purchased a keyboard this year afaik... I guess I am doing good.


----------



## Nhb93

It says they have clears, it's one of the order options.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> It says they have clears, it's one of the order options.


Description states:
"On this drop, you have your choice of Cherry MX switches: Blue, Brown, or Red, as well as either Blue Backlighting or Non-Backlit."

EDIT: Just read through the comments and it would seem that clears were available, but sold out.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, those poker2's with clears, funny enough, they are 'sold out' of clears.

pokers don't have clears.


----------



## Nhb93

They probably reused the old description, because if you try to join it, it shows MX Clears in both backlit (sold out) and non-backlit options, as well as the usual assortment of switches.

EDIT: Sold out again. Should have impulsed when I could have.


----------



## connectwise

34 dollars for 4 keycaps?

what is this..
'

What's better for strat gaming, 45g topre or 55g topre?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 34 dollars for 4 keycaps?
> 
> what is this..
> '
> 
> What's better for strat gaming, 45g topre or 55g topre?


It's kind of your personal preference

45g. 55g is a bit too stiff for me.


----------



## MeanBruce

Love 45gram Topres for gaming, guess that's two votes.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 34 dollars for 4 keycaps?
> 
> what is this..
> '
> 
> What's better for strat gaming, 45g topre or 55g topre?


Not even that bad. It's probably $40 after shipping and possible tax. It's $20 from Japan, so if you're into that you can proxy from PFU's website with Tenso,


----------



## JayKthnx

I must admit that I love being able to go into Tokyo and buy filco and hhkb products off of a shelf.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mildy excited to be receiving this for review/overview








http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> I know TaoBao is a reputable site but has anybody tried out their PBT keys? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.yPAngy&id=27575228544 20 something USD for white pbt front print 104 keys sounds heavenly right now. @Jixr


I think they're partnered with "buyChina" and my experience was great (but that looks a bit pricey):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1477428/my-great-key-cover-purchase-experience-with-buychina
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well I have 3 pokers. Just not sure what I wanna do with this one.


I heard you're giving one away to me


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I heard you're giving one away to me


I may sell one, or trade it for some other keyboard goodies. Though my black one is kinda messed up, and another solder job on the PCB may just do it in.

Trying out some product photography, I'm pretty good with landscape and action shots, but for some reason product shots are so freaking hard for me to get right.
PokerX w/reds, stock ( black )
Poker2 w/greens, leds, case ( green/white )
PokerX w/ clears, stickered, plated, and thick pbt caps.



once my new acrylic case comes in, I'll put the green/white keyboard in it, and use it as my DD at home, and probably put the blue caps on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They look stunning bro


----------



## roflcopter159

Just joined into the Massdrop drop for the Poker 2. MX Blues, non-backlit (hopefully they have the PBT caps?), and grey/black. Really glad I didn't pull the trigger on the FC660M.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They look stunning bro


Thanks, I wanna get some good keycaps for the stock one I have, I'm just not sure what set I wanna get ( want/need to keep it cheap )

I have a set of white blank caps, but I really don't like them on a board that has so many function keys since the layout is a bit different than a poker2


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just joined into the Massdrop drop for the Poker 2. MX Blues, non-backlit (hopefully they have the PBT caps?), and grey/black. Really glad I didn't pull the trigger on the FC660M.


they are PBT. Backlit pokers have ABS


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mildy excited to be receiving this for review/overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> I know TaoBao is a reputable site but has anybody tried out their PBT keys? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.yPAngy&id=27575228544 20 something USD for white pbt front print 104 keys sounds heavenly right now. @Jixr
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're partnered with "buyChina" and my experience was great (but that looks a bit pricey):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1477428/my-great-key-cover-purchase-experience-with-buychina
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well I have 3 pokers. Just not sure what I wanna do with this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard you're giving one away to me
Click to expand...

Taobao is basically china's ebay/amazon not buyChina. buyChina is just a dropshipper.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Taobao is basically china's ebay/amazon not buyChina. buyChina is just a dropshipper.


I see!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Out of interest - for that qwer8-v2:
http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit/

I could put a PCB apparently on it? How would I go around doing that? Not much of a DIY man, but would love to try


----------



## connectwise

Where would one purchase something like a race keyboard or some sort of compact mx brown keyboard but with function row keys?


----------



## Kaname

A couple of keys died on my CM Trigger after the cleaning lady dropped whatever she was using to clean the windows on it (duh) so I was thinking of buying a Daskeyboard 4 Ultimate soon. Anyone has it and can share some opinions?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Where would one purchase something like a race keyboard or some sort of compact mx brown keyboard but with function row keys?


http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New Ducky model?
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to have dials for volume and possibly brightness? But also the dreaded glossy black plastic.


----------



## jomama22

Can i join?




I actually just found this last night. Im going to clean it up this evening and hopefully get a cable by the weekend to fire this bad boy back up. Probably hasn't seen power in over 15 years.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can i join?]


of course you can, just fill out the information on the home page, and if you have any questions about mechanical keyboards or anything, feel free to post here. We're a pretty active bunch.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> of course you can, just fill out the information on the home page, and if you have any questions about mechanical keyboards or anything, feel free to post here. We're a pretty active bunch.


Done! Appreciate it!


----------



## BakerMan1971

wow that Ducky is different, as long as it's just an option and not changing the whole range it should be fine.
My reckoning is that they are wanting to cash in on the whole Corsair / DAS etc. thing with the extras on the board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> -
> I actually just found this last night. Im going to clean it up this evening and hopefully get a cable by the weekend to fire this bad boy back up. Probably hasn't seen power in over 15 years.


Either that is a really dirty model m with bad pictures, or it is industrial. Is it grey?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any good deals for browns in the USA right now, as my mum could pick it up for me, before coming over to the UK.
Ie. Under $70


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Either that is a really dirty model m with bad pictures, or it is industrial. Is it grey?


Sorry for the crappy pics. Phone is just awful. The model # and black badge are the dead giveaway its an industrial. Gonna clean it up tonight and get some better pics.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just found this last night. Im going to clean it up this evening and hopefully get a cable by the weekend to fire this bad boy back up. Probably hasn't seen power in over 15 years.


Tremendous find there! Those aren't easy to come by and those you do see cost quite a bit of money.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just found this last night. Im going to clean it up this evening and hopefully get a cable by the weekend to fire this bad boy back up. Probably hasn't seen power in over 15 years.


I'm definitely jealous of that industrial Model M, it's easily worth more than both of my Ms. Nice find.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Any good deals for browns in the USA right now, as my mum could pick it up for me, before coming over to the UK.
> Ie. Under $70


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest - for that qwer8-v2:
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit/
> 
> I could put a PCB apparently on it? How would I go around doing that? Not much of a DIY man, but would love to try


Y U no reply







?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Any good deals for browns in the USA right now, as my mum could pick it up for me, before coming over to the UK.
> Ie. Under $70
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest - for that qwer8-v2:
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit/
> 
> I could put a PCB apparently on it? How would I go around doing that? Not much of a DIY man, but would love to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y U no reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Post 1 - Have you looked on Newegg?

Post 2 - If you fabricate your own PCB for it, sure.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just found this last night. Im going to clean it up this evening and hopefully get a cable by the weekend to fire this bad boy back up. Probably hasn't seen power in over 15 years.


----------



## HPE1000

You dont need to make your own PCB for it, just get a teensy and hard wire the switches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Post 1 - Have you looked on Newegg?
> 
> Post 2 - If you fabricate your own PCB for it, sure.


I haven't - but thought that won't be the best place to find DEALS on keyboards.
I would have guessed people on here have a lot of recommendations and advice towards US based deals (seeing as most are from the US). If I wanted to look at resellers (which I've done for Frys and AmazonUSA) I wouldn't have come here and asked....









PCB wise - anything more specific than that?
Fabricate it? There's no small PCB that can be bought?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You dont need to make your own PCB for it, just get a teensy and hard wire the switches.


This is more of an answer I was looking for, thanks - how would I go around doing that?
Also once the PCB is in (if I get it and do it) - how would I go around "programming it" to what I want it to do?

+rep


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I haven't - but thought that won't be the best place to find DEALS on keyboards.
> I would have guessed people on here have a lot of recommendations and advice towards US based deals (seeing as most are from the US). If I wanted to look at resellers (which I've done for Frys and AmazonUSA) I wouldn't have come here and asked....


Actually, Newegg have had some great deals on mechanical keyboards, the CM QuickFire Rapid with MX Browns was $55 there yesterday.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually, Newegg have had some great deals on mechanical keyboards, the CM QuickFire Rapid with MX Browns was $55 there yesterday.


Absolutely excellent - I shall look at that now








+imaginary rep

EDIT:
$70:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-129-005-_-Product

$90:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201051&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-201-051-_-Product

Both are decent prices.
Although the CM QFR is £58 £64 at eBuyer

Rosewill a decent brand?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT:
> $70:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-129-005-_-Product
> 
> $90:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201051&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-201-051-_-Product
> 
> Both are decent prices.
> Although the CM QFR is £58 £64 at eBuyer
> 
> Rosewill a decent brand?


Decent but the RK9000 uses flimsy plastic and maybe even all of Rosewill keyboards. I sold my RK9000 because I couldn't stand anymore how it felt that's why I sold it once I got onto the CM keyboard bandwagon by buying a CM Storm MECH *cough*


----------



## Paradigm84

Also, I'm not sure if the Rosewill boards still have the USB issue.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I broke my Model M. :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Did you hit it with Thor's hammer or something? They are pretty durable.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I broke my Model M. :/


Inconceivable! Seriously though that sucks







What happened?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Did you hit it with Thor's hammer or something? They are pretty durable.


I've been under a lot of stress lately and i had a rage fit and it got thrown across the room...


----------



## zigziglar

wow that's some serious rage. You will need a "new" one now :/


----------



## Jixr

rage!
(sigh, its been a long day)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Decent but the RK9000 uses flimsy plastic and maybe even all of Rosewill keyboards. I sold my RK9000 because I couldn't stand anymore how it felt that's why I sold it once I got onto the CM keyboard bandwagon by buying a CM Storm MECH *cough*


got it - I'll stay away from the rosewill


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rage!
> (sigh, its been a long day)


Yeah its not the first time a chair got thrown across the room in the past 7 days.


----------



## nubbinator

Maybe start going to a gym or get a punching bag or something? I've never understood breaking something out of anger, but if you're going to be stressed and/or angry, why not make it constructive and help get yourself in better shape?


----------



## zigziglar

Or see a psychologist. Clearly if you're posting about your rage here, you feel the need to get whatever is stressing you out off your chest by being open about what you've done. That degree of anger is not healthy nor considered a normal response to stress.


----------



## Jixr

Decided to bust out the old camera today and improve my product photography skills, I finally think I figured out the trick that i've been missing to get some good shots.

I may enter this one in the KOTM for the lulz of it, you can never have too many pokers in the contest.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9972-Edit_zpsd896daff.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9998-Edit_zps200aa154.jpg.html

I think I'm going to name this one, 'The veldt' since it has my 'the veldt' spacebar on it, and it flows very nicely with the build.

also did this awhile back, I think it looks cool.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/keyboard_zpsa9ff7f6a.jpg.html


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Or see a psychologist. Clearly if you're posting about your rage here, you feel the need to get whatever is stressing you out off your chest by being open about what you've done. That degree of anger is not healthy nor considered a normal response to stress.


I'm bipolar.(if that doesn't explain things then you really shouldn't suggesting things. You shouldn't make assumptions of others struggles. That sort of thing irks me, and is really just not ok to make idle comments about.)

It costs 30$ i think to get the keyboard repaired.


----------



## zigziglar

I'm sorry I offended you. My wife has bi-polar and has BPD and other issues too, so it's not that I don't understand. I probably understand better than anyone else here, in fact.

There are a lot of people in this world who think that that kind of behaviour is normal and go on untreated and end up alienating themselves from the rest of the people who were once in their lives.

I was not sure if you were one of those people who was unaware and on a destructive path, as it struck me as unusual that you would admit to throwing it across the room as though it were a common thing for anyone else to do.

I'm the kind of person who says it how it is. No white lies from me. Again, I apologise if I upset you - I would have tread more lightly if I had've known. Although I've never been called tactful by my wife.









Lucky you live in USA so you can get another M relatively quickly! I'm typing on one now and I'm a convert


----------



## Nhb93

Lots of good stuff on MD right now, including the 60% aluminum case, and a set of 104-key doubleshot ABS keys in 6 different colors.


----------



## Jixr

Totally gonna get in on that case. Kinda more than I want to spend thoughh


----------



## Nhb93

Leopold FC660M with clears just got put up on drop. If it had more standard key caps, I would jump on it.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> A couple of keys died on my CM Trigger after the cleaning lady dropped whatever she was using to clean the windows on it (duh) so I was thinking of buying a Daskeyboard 4 Ultimate soon. Anyone has it and can share some opinions?


No one?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> No one?


Don't worry Kaname, this thread goes like the clappers, and things can get buried quickly before being properly seen









Das Keyboards have a great reputation from what I have seen, I have not tried one though, but I would easily think they are at least on a par with CM's offerings.


----------



## Jixr

Man, massdrop really screwed people over.

They had their acrylic 60% poker case selling at about $60, and in the comments section one of the mods said they would have a drop for an alum. one at a 'similar price' so quite a few people held off on the acrylic one thinking they could get an alum one at the same price.

I ended up getting an acrylic one, but kinda sucks for the people they misled.

and now the new alum one they have for sale is $110, $10 less than what mk.com sells theirs for ( same case )

I'm just going to buy one off MK.com and not bother with waiting a few weeks to save $10.
( and the massdrop one looks more dark silver than the light silver I want )

so now I have a my fist alum case comiing in, and a cool cnc'd acrylic one in a month or so.

I'm also thinking about replacing my quickfire XT with a pokerX at work, i've been using the poker a ton lately, and going from full size to 60% for work is hard, but I have so much more desk space.

Once my alum case comes in i'm going to tear down one of my pokers and paint the plate from its stock black to a blue.


----------



## Paradigm84

The MD version supposedly comes with feet and the MK version does not.

I find watching people getting so annoyed about it on the page funny though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, massdrop really screwed people over.
> 
> I'm also thinking about replacing my quickfire XT with a pokerX at work, i've been using the poker a ton lately, and going from full size to 60% for work is hard, but I have so much more desk space.
> 
> Once my alum case comes in i'm going to tear down one of my pokers and paint the plate from its stock black to a blue.


Hook a brother up with an XT







!


----------



## roflcopter159

I want to get in on the 60% aluminum case drop but to spend another $100+ on a keyboard that hasn't even finished its drop yet is a bit much. I guess I'll probably just stick with the stock case for now.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2
> 
> EDIT:


Would you happen to know where the keyboard is shipped from? From google search it's either Rep of Ireland or Singapore. Wouldn't happen to know turnaround time to NA would you?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hook a brother up with an XT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


you like blue? ( look at my avatar )


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hi all,

Looking for a white tenkeyless mechanical keyboard that wont cost me $300 from Korea... Cherry MX blue switches preferred.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I want to get in on the 60% aluminum case drop but to spend another $100+ on a keyboard that hasn't even finished its drop yet is a bit much. I guess I'll probably just stick with the stock case for now.


pokers have really nice stock cases though, basically one part so its hard to mess up.


----------



## Jack Mac

Might be picking up a Silver logo Model M 1390131, just waiting on the seller to reply. I'll have 3 Model Ms if this works out, I think I might be addicted.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Looking for a white tenkeyless mechanical keyboard


filco makes a white TLK keyboard ( probably rosewill as well ) can't tell you where to find one though, but its a start.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you like blue? ( look at my avatar )


would be open to something new tbh.
Bit baby-blue for my liking, but depends on price etc - follow it up on PM?


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely excellent - I shall look at that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +imaginary rep
> 
> EDIT:
> $70:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-129-005-_-Product
> 
> $90:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201051&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-201-051-_-Product
> 
> Both are decent prices.
> Although the CM QFR is £58 £64 at eBuyer
> 
> Rosewill a decent brand?


Rosewill is the "Newegg" brand so it doesn't say Newegg. They buy it from an OEM and slap their badge on it, so quality will vary from product to product.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I broke my Model M. :/










Sorry to hear that.

Those keyboards are tough little buggers, can Unicomp repair the damage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Rosewill is the "Newegg" brand so it doesn't say Newegg. They buy it from an OEM and slap their badge on it, so quality will vary from product to product.


+rep thanks for the info!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Those keyboards are tough little buggers, can Unicomp repair the damage?


Most of the keys work, the LEDs don't, and only a few of the buttons don't work. I think it just needs a PCB swap.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Might be picking up a Silver logo Model M 1390131, just waiting on the seller to reply. I'll have 3 Model Ms if this works out, I think I might be addicted.


Its not an addiction until you have more Keyboards than keys.

I have been giving a few away as gifts as they are not something you can just buy at a store. Now, I look for interesting ones.

1390131s are noticeably heavier than their 1391401 cousins. If you open it up, it has a very interesting looking galvanized steel plate.



The 1986 1390131 I have.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Its not an addiction until you have more Keyboards than keys.
> 
> I have been giving a few away as gifts as they are not something you can just buy at a store. Now, I look for interesting ones.
> 
> 1390131s are noticeably heavier than their 1391401 cousins. If you open it up, it has a very interesting looking galvanized steel plate.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1986 1390131 I have.


That is awesome, not only would I get the gorgeous silver logo, I'd also get a heavier Model M. I think I'd make it my daily driver. I have a Lexmark M that is perfect except for a weird left shift that gets stuck occasionally and an IBM UK that needs a bolt mod as the keys feel a little soft.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Most of the keys work, the LEDs don't, and only a few of the buttons don't work. I think it just needs a PCB swap.


Call Unicomp tomorrow morning and get an estimate, its possible that it might make more sense to just pick up a new one.


----------



## mikeaj

Got a question. Did anybody actually release a left-handed keyboard (meaning arrows / home cluster to the left of the 26 letters, numpad also on the left side if not TKL)? I think Ducky or some other brand had some prototype or teaser pics a while back.

Actually, along that vein, I know separate numpads exist. Does anybody make a numpad / arrow / home cluster unit? I would imagine not. But if it existed you could use one on the left side with a 60% board, more or less. I mean, you could theoretically make one of these yourself by hacking apart some existing keyboard and doing the necessary PCB wizardry.

I know some oldschool keyboard sets are modular, but I'm talking about relatively recent products.

(I'm mostly just curious and not looking to buy anything.)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> No one?


I absolutely love my Das Keyboard 4. Built quality is great, I love that it has no lighting, but that's kinda whAt turns people off about this keyboard, especially at 174.99









My key caps are blank, but the professional model has laser etched key caps that won't fade. To sum things up, it's a durable, simple, and reliable keyboard. Hopefully you're into cherry MX blue or brown switches cause it's all they have.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Got a question. Did anybody actually release a left-handed keyboard (meaning arrows / home cluster to the left of the 26 letters, numpad also on the left side if not TKL)? I think Ducky or some other brand had some prototype or teaser pics a while back.
> 
> Actually, along that vein, I know separate numpads exist. Does anybody make a numpad / arrow / home cluster unit? I would imagine not. But if it existed you could use one on the left side with a 60% board, more or less. I mean, you could theoretically make one of these yourself by hacking apart some existing keyboard and doing the necessary PCB wizardry.
> 
> I know some oldschool keyboard sets are modular, but I'm talking about relatively recent products.
> 
> (I'm mostly just curious and not looking to buy anything.)


Keyboards aren't necessarily hand oriented, they are like a steering wheel, it works the same no matter what. I personally don't know anyone with a reverse keyboard, that will just throw things off, for no reason at all. I've seen number pads sold separately, but that's about it.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Got a question. Did anybody actually release a left-handed keyboard (meaning arrows / home cluster to the left of the 26 letters, numpad also on the left side if not TKL)? I think Ducky or some other brand had some prototype or teaser pics a while back.
> 
> Actually, along that vein, I know separate numpads exist. Does anybody make a numpad / arrow / home cluster unit? I would imagine not. But if it existed you could use one on the left side with a 60% board, more or less. I mean, you could theoretically make one of these yourself by hacking apart some existing keyboard and doing the necessary PCB wizardry.
> 
> I know some oldschool keyboard sets are modular, but I'm talking about relatively recent products.
> 
> (I'm mostly just curious and not looking to buy anything.)


I too would be interested in a home cluster/arrow key/num pad standalone. I'm really surprised someone hasn't made one yet.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I absolutely love my Das Keyboard 4. Built quality is great, I love that it has no lighting, but that's kinda whAt turns people off about this keyboard, especially at 174.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My key caps are blank, but the professional model has laser etched key caps that won't fade. To sum things up, it's a durable, simple, and reliable keyboard. Hopefully you're into cherry MX blue or brown switches cause it's all they have.


Yeah I want to go with the Ultimate with blank caps eventually








And yeah, no problem about the switches. I'm used to black but wanted to try something a bit "softer" so that should do the trick. I'm afraid the blues will bother other people when I talk with them over the phone etc









edit: Do you some pictures of yours by any chance? I'm really curious to see how the non glossy finiture looks like.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Lots of good stuff on MD right now, including the 60% aluminum case, and a set of 104-key doubleshot ABS keys in 6 different colors.


The 104 DS sets look like the TaiHao DS sets (which I have in blue, red, yellow and black), you can get them cheaper at GH (if you can wait for it).









They currently have the dolche and granite DS from TaiHao running at GH!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Totally gonna get in on that case. Kinda more than I want to spend thoughh


I was thinking the same thing... Is that really a good price? I was thinking you could get that a little lower...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Yeah I want to go with the Ultimate with blank caps eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, no problem about the switches. I'm used to black but wanted to try something a bit "softer" so that should do the trick. I'm afraid the blues will bother other people when I talk with them over the phone etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Do you some pictures of yours by any chance? I'm really curious to see how the non glossy finiture looks like.


Here they are at your request:


Spoiler: Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Finally got around to installing my new caps

so glorious!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice DF, but I would add colour to it, just a touch personally


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Here they are at your request:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate!


That looks awesome








Thanks a lot man!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Got a question. Did anybody actually release a left-handed keyboard (meaning arrows / home cluster to the left of the 26 letters, numpad also on the left side if not TKL)? I think Ducky or some other brand had some prototype or teaser pics a while back.
> 
> Actually, along that vein, I know separate numpads exist. Does anybody make a numpad / arrow / home cluster unit? I would imagine not. But if it existed you could use one on the left side with a 60% board, more or less. I mean, you could theoretically make one of these yourself by hacking apart some existing keyboard and doing the necessary PCB wizardry.
> 
> I know some oldschool keyboard sets are modular, but I'm talking about relatively recent products.
> 
> (I'm mostly just curious and not looking to buy anything.)


I've seen a lot of custom built boards where the number pad gets moved to the left but not the arrow cluster. I know some people would use something like a teensy and wire it all up by hand. The challenge at that point would be finding a plate with the layout you want and making sure the case works with the plate.


----------



## Seredin

If you might throw it, you don't deserve an M.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> If you might throw it, you don't deserve an M.


I think that may be a bit much. I don't think you should make decisions like that about what someone can or cannot have. If anything was going to survive a throw (as far as mechs go), a model M would probably be it (even though it didn't survive this time).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think that may be a bit much. I don't think you should make decisions like that about what someone can or cannot have. If anything was going to survive a throw (as far as mechs go), a model M would probably be it (even though it didn't survive this time).


will it blend? keyboard edition.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think that may be a bit much. I don't think you should make decisions like that about what someone can or cannot have. If anything was going to survive a throw (as far as mechs go), a model M would probably be it (even though it didn't survive this time).


I would agree with you if the possession was a commodity product.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I would agree with you if the possession was a commodity product.


It may not still be in production, but you can't limit someone to certain products because they may break them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Finally got around to installing my new caps


did you have any issues with a warped spacebar? I have two sets, one spacebar is pretty bowed.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It may not still be in production, but you can't limit someone to certain products because they may break them.


I'm not saying someone cannot have something. Just that they don't deserve it in my opinion.

Sort of like an urban apartment dweller owning a saint bernard. Or a chain smoker owning a Picasso.

Is that snooty of me? Yeah, I guess..


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I'm not saying someone cannot have something. Just that they don't deserve it in my opinion.
> 
> Sort of like an urban apartment dweller owning a saint bernard. Or a chain smoker owning a Picasso.
> 
> Is that snooty of me? Yeah, I guess..


I guess I just don't agree. I mean, maybe an expensive/collector/out-of-production keyboard isn't the best option for the money (expensive/harder to replace than others) but, if you can afford to replace it, then by all means go for it


----------



## Jixr

problem?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Finally got around to installing my new caps
> 
> so glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really good. Love black and white.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm pretty sure Fran has a Unicomp Model M which are easily available.

Also, I don't think Model M's (or any boards) should be treated as god tier precious items only to be owned by certain people.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Fran has a Unicomp Model M which are easily available.
> 
> Also, I don't think Model M's (or any boards) should be treated as god tier precious items only to be owned by certain people.


Definitely agreed.


----------



## kbros

NVM, sorry


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Fran has a Unicomp Model M which are easily available.
> 
> Also, I don't think Model M's (or any boards) should be treated as god tier precious items only to be owned by certain people.


I think original Model Ms/FS should be treated with more respect than other keyboards though, as they're no longer being produced, although they are fairly common.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I think original Model Ms/FS should be treated with more respect than other keyboards though, as they're no longer being produced, although they are fairly common.


No longer being produced, but still not exactly a collector's item.


----------



## Jixr

whats it matter if something is one of a kind or a million of them, let people do what they want to thier own stuff


----------



## Jack Mac

Dang, the guy told me it was a 1390131 and when he sends me pictures it's clearly a 42H1292 that's missing a few keycaps. Looks like I'll be sticking with 2 Model Ms.


----------



## Kimir

I'm getting a KBT Pure Pro mx-red, white leds. Couldn't resist, wanted a tiny mech keyboard (kind of hard to find an azerty ISO french one)
Should be here this weekend.


----------



## Jixr

I've been thinking about seeing if I could trake one of my pokers for a pure. Seems like it would be fun.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang, the guy told me it was a 1390131 and when he sends me pictures it's clearly a 42H1292 that's missing a few keycaps. Looks like I'll be sticking with 2 Model Ms.


That sucks, have to be careful with some of these sellers. I have seen several M sales of 71G4644s which are rubber domes but advertised as "clicky"


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Finally got around to installing my new caps
> 
> 
> 
> did you have any issues with a warped spacebar? I have two sets, one spacebar is pretty bowed.
Click to expand...

yeah mine is a bit warped too. more evident on the right side of the space bar.


----------



## Nhb93

Does anyone live on Long Island or NYC and have a 45g Topre board they would be willing to let me demo?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK guys!
I want to buy a Mech keyboard soon.

I ideally would want to buy Jixr's keyboard - but with import fees etc, might come to quite expensive. Plus he is not sure if he wants to sell.

So I have been looking around - right now, my mum is in the US and she will be coming back early June - thus if I want to order, I better order ASAP from the USA.
KB should be reasonably silent.
I've looking into the CM XT as recommended before - but it seems unavailable.

Requirements:
Brown switch (preferable)
Needs to have the DEL/INSERT buttons
Price - preferably under $110 / £70
Preferably a BIG enter button

Thing it doesn't need:
Any macro button
Any media buttons
Any backlighting

This is for work - not home, where I've got a G710+.

Here's what I've come up with:
UK solutions:
The XT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-023-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709

QPAD MK50 (seems to fit every thing - I would tend to pick this over the XT - but the XT seems to be very sought upon on the forums):
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-009-QP&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=2709

US solutions:
The same baby I have G710+:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-126-299-_-Product

Razer: (switch I've never heard about nor know anything about)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114047&cm_re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-114-047-_-Product

In order of preference - here's what I think I'm looking at:
Razer
Logitech
M50
XT

The first two, simply because you get more keyboard for your money.
£65 < £70 (and you get everything included)

I would love to know your inputs and your experiences - in my situation, what would you do


----------



## Paradigm84

The XT *does* have the Ins and Del keys, it's a fullsize board. You were probably looking at the QuickFire TK which is a completely different board, and even then it does have the home cluster, just merged into the TK section.

No idea why you'd want the Razer when you said you don't need backlighting or media keys or macro keys and you already have a Logitech G710+.

Just get a UK QuickFire XT.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The XT *does* have the Ins and Del keys, it's a fullsize board. You were probably looking at the QuickFire TK which is a completely different board, and even then it does have the home cluster, just merged into the TK section.
> 
> No idea why you'd want the Razer when you said you don't need backlighting or media keys or macro keys and you already have a Logitech G710+.
> 
> Just get a UK QuickFire XT.


you are absolutely correct about the tk / xt. That's my concentration levels failing.
And yes, I don't need them, but if they're included for the same price, seems logical no?
Also why is the XT so limited in availability?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you are absolutely correct about the tk / xt. That's my concentration levels failing.
> And yes, I don't need them, but if they're included for the same price, seems logical no?


In the case of the Razer vs the XT, you might be sacrificing build quality or reliability for extra features that you don't need.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In the case of the Razer vs the XT, you might be sacrificing build quality or reliability for extra features that you don't need.


I see! That makes sense. Although has there been reports of it failing?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see! That makes sense. Although has there been reports of it failing?


The Razer Blackwidow has had issues with backlighting failing and I'm not sure they have improved it since adding their own rebranded switches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Razer Blackwidow has had issues with backlighting failing and I'm not sure they have improved it since adding their own rebranded switches.


understood! Super curious about that switch though. Have you had any experience with it or has anyone else?

And yeah, I'll cross that off my list.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, go with an XT, it wont look crazy out of place like a more gamer-centered keyboard would look.


----------



## zflamewing

I have an XT in MX Greens on my desk at work. It's been everything the QFR has been but full sized not TKL. It gets my vote for a solid work board.

I'm wondering if the XT is getting scarce because CM has moved on to building newer different models and slowed production of the older boards. Keyboard models seem to change every year to 18 months or so it seems to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right oh, XT ordered.
Jixr, I'm still interested for my lil cousin in the US


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> understood! Super curious about that switch though. Have you had any experience with it or has anyone else?
> 
> And yeah, I'll cross that off my list.


From what I understand from reading lots of investigation into the 3rd party switch that Razer are using, it is the Kailh cherry-a-like switches as used in the Zalman/Genius branded Keyboards available around the £30 mark. make of that what you will


----------



## Jixr

I don't see the hate on the razer switches.

I like them, and there has been no evidence of them breaking or quality issues.

I want the greens with 80g springs, those would be top in my book.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> From what I understand from reading lots of investigation into the 3rd party switch that Razer are using, it is the Kailh cherry-a-like switches as used in the Zalman/Genius branded Keyboards available around the £30 mark. make of that what you will


haha doesn't surprise me.
Well after what para said - I got that off my list and contemplated the G710+ again.
But I like trying new things and as Jixr said: "Less of the gaming look" at work is preferable.

+ again what Para said: You don't need the extra features, which is quite right.

So I have just gone through and PAID for the XT








Looking forward in receiving that. I would have waited a little longer, for my key tester to come in to play around with switches (as I've forgotten the feel of reds) but - after looking at reds on the market, I felt the Browns would be just perfect (especially seeing as I'm used to them and love them at home on my G710+)

+rep to all that helped!
This is my 3rd or 4th Mech keyboard I've owned.

I can safely say I hate black switches for everything lol. But can appreciate them for certain users








Blues are too loud for me, and reds feel too "mushy" (although that was when I tried it - can't remember by "feel" how they are again)

Everything is subjective in that, but thought to share








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't see the hate on the razer switches.
> 
> I like them, and there has been no evidence of them breaking or quality issues.
> 
> I want the greens with 80g springs, those would be top in my book.


I have nothing against it, just the "mark-up" or "claims" they make.
In the US though, prices are really good and I wouldn't see why there's hate - I would order one if it was that easy to do so at that price, JUST to try the switches.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> understood! Super curious about that switch though. Have you had any experience with it or has anyone else?
> 
> And yeah, I'll cross that off my list.


Another problem?
Flimsy. Secondly, overpriced because it's flimsy. Also it looks ridiculous with it's green LEDs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I have an XT in MX Greens on my desk at work. It's been everything the QFR has been but full sized not TKL. It gets my vote for a solid work board.
> 
> I'm wondering if the XT is getting scarce because CM has moved on to building newer different models and slowed production of the older boards. Keyboard models seem to change every year to 18 months or so it seems to me.


That might be the case since they are moving away from full-size keyboards to concentrate on TKLs


----------



## Jixr

yeah the marketing sucks, but not having the little 'dead space' on mx blue/greens is really nice on the reazer switch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The QWER8 V2 MX Switch Testing Kit is so pretty








Got it in for overview/review - Video below!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That is rather pretty! Did they mention when they will have them in stock?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That is rather pretty! Did they mention when they will have them in stock?


They haven't - I'll ask them though







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That is rather pretty! Did they mention when they will have them in stock?


"Wednesday this week hopefully! I'm on holiday so haven't been able to make any more! "


----------



## MeanBruce

They finally arrived, one week after ordering, chose the least expensive shipping available still came to over $38, geeez. Worth it? Only if you're an HHKB Pro 2 fanatic and enjoy authentic PBT keycaps from PFU.

It seems PFU/Fujitsu has discontinued many of their keycaps and sets so there isn't much stock left. They still make the white and black sets for the HHKB but all other colors have been discontinued.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_7965_zps6a4b8e1c.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_7968_zps9b53fb41.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_7969_zps5b78f3f7.jpg.html


----------



## Kimir

It's so tiny.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kbros

Got my Cherry G84-4100 today. It is very pleasant to type on, especially coming from some Microsoft Wireless 1000 somethinerother.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLPRVG


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLPRVG
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/nQE1vk


__
https://flic.kr/p/nQE1vk
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/nQE1qv


__
https://flic.kr/p/nQE1qv
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

both of those look sweet.

I really wanna try to get a poker pure and a pure pro, that would complete my 60% collection.

I also hope that JDCarpe does another and bigger GB for 40% keyboards, its basically just the letters.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> both of those look sweet.
> 
> I really wanna try to get a poker pure and a pure pro, that would complete my 60% collection.
> 
> I also hope that JDCarpe does another and bigger GB for 40% keyboards, its basically just the letters.


I remember JD and a few others teaming up for a rather special 40% project on the other site.


----------



## yoi

i got a question :

is there a way i can buy like ... a DIY keyboard PCB board and the keys ... i want to build a keboard casing

thanks


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I remember JD and a few others teaming up for a rather special 40% project on the other site.


Yeah, no GB yet for one though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i got a question :
> 
> is there a way i can buy like ... a DIY keyboard PCB board and the keys ... i want to build a keboard casing
> 
> thanks


Abosolutely, you can buy the pcb and switches from a kit like a phantom or a kmac, or ( the cheaper way ) just buy a pre-made keyboard, strip it down and make your case for it.

Aslo, i'm totally stripping down my quickfire XT, I did a botched lube job on it and some of the switches had mis clicks, so I tore the whole thing apart, cleaned every single key, and May change the paint from blue to another color.


----------



## roflcopter159

Well the Poker 2 drop ended today, so I should be typing on some PBT covered MX Blues in about 1-3 weeks!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i got a question :
> 
> is there a way i can buy like ... a DIY keyboard PCB board and the keys ... i want to build a keboard casing
> 
> thanks


There are a few places that carry base PCB's and source the rest of the parts and put it together. The Phantom PCB could be used to build a custom programmable TKL for example. There is also the ErgoDox but that's a rather different layout.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> There are a few places that carry base PCB's and source the rest of the parts and put it together. The Phantom PCB could be used to build a custom programmable TKL for example. There is also the ErgoDox but that's a rather different layout.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, no GB yet for one though.
> Abosolutely, you can buy the pcb and switches from a kit like a phantom or a kmac, or ( the cheaper way ) just buy a pre-made keyboard, strip it down and make your case for it.
> 
> Aslo, i'm totally stripping down my quickfire XT, I did a botched lube job on it and some of the switches had mis clicks, so I tore the whole thing apart, cleaned every single key, and May change the paint from blue to another color.


thanks for the help guys , i saw some , but i meant , with the keycaps already solderd ... i saw the phantom one , and it was kinda ... dificult to fully assemble one :O . i meant the actuators and the coding and the soldering lol ... this is a pro's job lol


----------



## Diffident

Curse you keyboard builders. (Shakes fist) I should have never started reading this thread. Now I want to build a keyboard so bad. lol







I just can't resist.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> thanks for the help guys , i saw some , but i meant , with the keycaps already solderd ... i saw the phantom one , and it was kinda ... dificult to fully assemble one :O . i meant the actuators and the coding and the soldering lol ... this is a pro's job lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> thanks for the help guys , i saw some , but i meant , with the keycaps already solderd ... i saw the phantom one , and it was kinda ... dificult to fully assemble one :O . i meant the actuators and the coding and the soldering lol ... this is a pro's job lol


In that case your best bet might be to find a board who's design you like and then remove the case to and figure out where the mount points are and build a new case around it. Soldering up switches isn't too hard. The surface mount devices can get a bit tricky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Curse you keyboard builders. (Shakes fist) I should have never started reading this thread. Now I want to build a keyboard so bad. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't resist.


This is just the shallow end of a much deeper pool. It's significantly deeper in other places.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

What are peoples opinions on MX Blues with O-Rings? I want a Pure Pro with blues and I'm intreagued by O-Rings.


----------



## connectwise

That's an interesting question as well. From what I've read they've gotten mixed reception.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my Cherry G84-4100 today. It is very pleasant to type on, especially coming from some Microsoft Wireless 1000 somethinerother.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nLPRVG
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nLPRVG
> by Noah Blalock, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nQE1vk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nQE1vk
> by Noah Blalock, on Flickr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nQE1qv
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nQE1qv
> by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


How would you clean them? Do they pull out like cherry keycaps?


----------



## BulletSponge

Can anyone recommend a decent White backlit, Cherry Brown keyboard for under $100? I'm looking for a Fathers Day gift for my dad to complement the PC he is having me build for him tomorrow. He is going to get a cheapo locally that he will return once the board I order comes in.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What are peoples opinions on MX Blues with O-Rings? I want a Pure Pro with blues and I'm intreagued by O-Rings.


Here you go buddy!
Courtesy of the QWER V2 MX testing kit - I removed an O-Ring from my G710+ and put it in a blue - made a video for you (watch in HD)




Hope that helps


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here you go buddy!
> Courtesy of the QWER V2 MX testing kit - I removed an O-Ring from my G710+ and put it in a blue - made a video for you (watch in HD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Smashin' cheers dude!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Smashin' cheers dude!


No worries.
Hopefully the video was clear enough - for me it seems that the actual CLICK sound is no different, but the bottom'ing out is different. Ie. long presses and harder presses are aided by the O-Rings.

I did find that the key was lighter without the O-Ring on (for obvious reasons).
I'm actually contemplating possibly removing the O-Rings from my G710+, in order to get a slightly lighter feel.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No worries.
> Hopefully the video was clear enough - for me it seems that the actual CLICK sound is no different, but the bottom'ing out is different. Ie. long presses and harder presses are aided by the O-Rings.
> 
> I did find that the key was lighter without the O-Ring on (for obvious reasons).
> I'm actually contemplating possibly removing the O-Rings from my G710+, in order to get a slightly lighter feel.


Yeah the sound is pretty much how I expected it and wanted it, so thanks again!

I think that's settled it, really! If I've got the cash at the end of the month I'll be getting a KBT pure pro with blues and O-Rings.


----------



## dipanzan

Thought I'd ask here.

I've a 7G which I've been using from 2013, been over a year now. I mostly play CS on my PC, and I guess my WASD cluster feels a lot delayed now. The other keys are fine. Is it because of wear? Because those keys are the most used(for movement), and my left SHIFT(for walking) squeaks when I press it. Anyway to fix this, Will replacing the mentioned keys with aftermarket keycaps do any good?

Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent White backlit, Cherry Brown keyboard for under $100? I'm looking for a Fathers Day gift for my dad to complement the PC he is having me build for him tomorrow. He is going to get a cheapo locally that he will return once the board I order comes in.


No experience with the TK - but it is one you could look at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129019

Personally I would stretch the budget, just a little and get the keyboard I'm using:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299

I know it is "gaming" - but you can use the macros for work things or shortcuts to applications (ie opening outlook and chrome as I do)

Hope that somewhat helps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah the sound is pretty much how I expected it and wanted it, so thanks again!
> 
> I think that's settled it, really! If I've got the cash at the end of the month I'll be getting a KBT pure pro with blues and O-Rings.


Great!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Thought I'd ask here.
> 
> I've a 7G which I've been using from 2013, been over a year now. I mostly play CS on my PC, and I guess my WASD cluster feels a lot delayed now. The other keys are fine. Is it because of wear? Because those keys are the most used(for movement), and my left SHIFT(for walking) squeaks when I press it. Anyway to fix this, Will replacing the mentioned keys with aftermarket keycaps do any good?
> 
> Thanks.


Seems odd to me, give SS a message.
I have absolutely no signs of wear on my G710+ and I've been FPS gaming a lot.
Ps. Due to the pressure needed on Black Switches, I would try and demo some reds or browns (in case the keyboard is in fact faulty) <- that's just personal subjective input


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "Wednesday this week hopefully! I'm on holiday so haven't been able to make any more! "


Oooh, I'm going to have to look into acquiring one since I'm curious about clears ^_^


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah the sound is pretty much how I expected it and wanted it, so thanks again!
> 
> I think that's settled it, really! If I've got the cash at the end of the month I'll be getting a KBT pure pro with blues and O-Rings.


the hardness of the material the O-rings are made from will determine how the bottoming out will feel. The softer materials will feel more spongy/mushy.

-edited for clarity.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> the hardness of the material the O-rings are made from will determine how the bottoming out will feel. The softer materials will feel more spongy/mushy.
> 
> -edited for clarity.


What O-Rings can offer reasonable quietness without feeling squishy?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Seems odd to me, give SS a message.
> I have absolutely no signs of wear on my G710+ and I've been FPS gaming a lot.
> Ps. Due to the pressure needed on Black Switches, I would try and demo some reds or browns (in case the keyboard is in fact faulty) <- that's just personal subjective input


I'm used to black switches.









My previous keyboards were the Tt Meka G1, and G-Unit after the G1 failed as a warranty replacement. I did try a CM Storm with Cherry MX Red yesterday and it felt a lot better when playing CS. I do a lot of strafing in CS and I'm quite adept in doing it, but for some reason my 7G is feeling a lot weird the past one month. Can't do my strafes properly, the timing definitely feels differently from what I'm used to.







The shift is also driving me crazy, and has "damped" out I guess. It used to be distinct and had a tactile response like the right shift. It just squeaks now, and is lot harder to press than before.

I don't think messaging SS will do anything, they don't have any support where I'm living and it'll cost a ton of money to send it for RMA.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooh, I'm going to have to look into acquiring one since I'm curious about clears ^_^


Cool - let me know your thoughts if you get it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I'm used to black switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous keyboards were the Tt Meka G1, and G-Unit after the G1 failed as a warranty replacement. I did try a CM Storm with Cherry MX Red yesterday and it felt a lot better when playing CS. I do a lot of strafing in CS and I'm quite adept in doing it, but for some reason my 7G is feeling a lot weird the past one month. Can't do my strafes properly, the timing definitely feels differently from what I'm used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shift is also driving me crazy, and has "damped" out I guess. It used to be distinct and had a tactile response like the right shift. It just squeaks now, and is lot harder to press than before.
> 
> I don't think messaging SS will do anything, they don't have any support where I'm living and it'll cost a ton of money to send it for RMA.


Well at least try and get an official answer from them - worth a shot - only takes a few mins!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent White backlit, Cherry Brown keyboard for under $100? I'm looking for a Fathers Day gift for my dad to complement the PC he is having me build for him tomorrow. He is going to get a cheapo locally that he will return once the board I order comes in.


Here's a race LE I found, under 100 dollars, but 2nd hand:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55351.0

It's backlit white but mixed with pink and white keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here you go buddy!
> Courtesy of the QWER V2 MX testing kit - I removed an O-Ring from my G710+ and put it in a blue - made a video for you (watch in HD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


That is very interesting indeed.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What O-Rings can offer reasonable quietness without feeling squishy?


I've used various o-rings from different sources and none of them feel squishy to me. As long as you don't use Landing Pads it shouldn't bother you. Landing pads feel like typing on marshmallows.


----------



## Nhb93

Man, does anyone know where to buy the Windows keys in this picture?


----------



## nostra

Hey guys i just bought a Poker II on massdrop and i found this 
i think its a poker II but iam not sure since there the big enter key on there, but is it possible to put a big enter key on a poker II and a nordic keycap set?


----------



## Jixr

Yes but you will either need to remove the stock plate or get anew custom one.

And if you remove the plate you will need pcb mounted switch housings.


----------



## nostra

how much work and time would i take to make my poker look like the one in my picture? i have never made any mods to a keyboard before









Edit, found out its a ducky mini and thats made with nordic layout guess i will get one of those and sell my poker


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What O-Rings can offer reasonable quietness without feeling squishy?


http://www.maxkeyboard.com/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-dampeners-110pcs.html

not squishy at all. Using them with mx reds.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What O-Rings can offer reasonable quietness without feeling squishy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-dampeners-110pcs.html
> 
> not squishy at all. Using them with mx reds.


I'd go with Angrychair's recommendation. WASD had 3 different versions with black being the stiffest and then later dropped the black ones. It looks like Max Keyboards has them in stock. If I were to try O-rings those would be the way I go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Where's the cheapest source for orings in the UK?
OCUK have it for £10 - set of 125


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where's the cheapest source for orings in the UK?
> OCUK have it for £10 - set of 125


Funnily enough I'm looking at the moment as well







I'll let you know if I find out before you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Funnily enough I'm looking at the moment as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I find out before you!


hahaha excellent, let me know







!
I think via China would be the cheapest, but it would require waiting 25 days or so


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> how much work and time would i take to make my poker look like the one in my picture? i have never made any mods to a keyboard before


Still need a $100+ case, and another $75+ for a keycap set on the level thats on the photo above.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Actually totally dubbed, I have had stuff arrive from China in 6 days, and that was with standard free shipping,
generally its up to two weeks, the thing that took the longest wasn't a keyboard but a PCI-E Riser that took over a month


----------



## Jixr

So I spent the weekend tearing apart my XT, and cleaning every. single. switch. after over lubing some of the switches which was causing input registration problems, and man, I gotta say, un-lubed blacks kinda suck.

But at least every key is working now, and since its my work keyboard I don't look like a dumb-dumb after missing number and letter inputs.

Basically I just removed all the switches, soaked them in a bowl of hot water and dish soap, and then dried them off and reassembled the thing.

Also did the denture cleaning tabs on my keycaps, and its a really good way to get the oily feeling off keycaps and make them feel brand new.

and lastly, I'll have a new keyboard part in the mail today, and I'll get it going and enter it in this months KOTM.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha excellent, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I think via China would be the cheapest, but it would require waiting 25 days or so


Well I can't seem to find anywhere cheaper than OCUK.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Actually totally dubbed, I have had stuff arrive from China in 6 days, and that was with standard free shipping,
> generally its up to two weeks, the thing that took the longest wasn't a keyboard but a PCI-E Riser that took over a month


indeed, I ordered from China too and it was a smooth transaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So I spent the weekend tearing apart my XT, and cleaning every. single. switch. after over lubing some of the switches which was causing input registration problems, and man, I gotta say, un-lubed blacks kinda suck.
> 
> But at least every key is working now, and since its my work keyboard I don't look like a dumb-dumb after missing number and letter inputs.
> 
> Basically I just removed all the switches, soaked them in a bowl of hot water and dish soap, and then dried them off and reassembled the thing.
> 
> Also did the denture cleaning tabs on my keycaps, and its a really good way to get the oily feeling off keycaps and make them feel brand new.
> 
> and lastly, I'll have a new keyboard part in the mail today, and I'll get it going and enter it in this months KOTM.


I have some cool key caps coming in from keypop, can't wait to get them in!
As for the blacks...told ya


----------



## BakerMan1971

Whats the favourite place in the UK to get keycaps?
Just standard ANSI too, none of this ISO stuff, because both my TKL's are from China









To clarify, I am looking for full sets, in differing colours if possible. I have seen the Ducky sets available but of course these are nearly all ISO sets now.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As for the blacks...told ya


I still like them, probably still my favorite switch ( next to greens ), as they are the quietest switches i've used, and reds are just too light for me. At work I slam on the keys pretty hard.
( i've also been using my red switched poker for the last week at work and maybe I've gotten used to that )

So now I gotta kinda re-break the keyboard in which kinda sucks. but at least its nice and clean now.

But its something I needed to do, and when I first switched this keyboard from reds to blacks it was the first time for me soldering a keyboard, and some of my joints were pretty terrible, and now they look much better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I still like them, probably still my favorite switch ( next to greens ), as they are the quietest switches i've used, and reds are just too light for me. At work I slam on the keys pretty hard.
> ( i've also been using my red switched poker for the last week at work and maybe I've gotten used to that )
> 
> So now I gotta kinda re-break the keyboard in which kinda sucks. but at least its nice and clean now.
> 
> But its something I needed to do, and when I first switched this keyboard from reds to blacks it was the first time for me soldering a keyboard, and some of my joints were pretty terrible, and now they look much better.


share some pics with us! And what about browns?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> share some pics with us! And what about browns?


I have a few crappy tear down pics from my phone, but today I'll bust out the big camera since I gotta take pics for my KOTM entry. and I'll get some of all my boards.

Browns never really appealed to me. too light and too little bump for my liking. I have clears on one of my pokers, but still, I like how greens are more crispy and blacks less mushy.

( I want to try black springs on brown stems for awhile though )


----------



## Justhavocman

Brand new Quickfire TK with brown switches! Still getting used to how compact it is as well as the switches ( was using blues for a year now) . All in all a sturdy and well made keyboard!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a few crappy tear down pics from my phone, but today I'll bust out the big camera since I gotta take pics for my KOTM entry. and I'll get some of all my boards.
> 
> Browns never really appealed to me. too light and too little bump for my liking. I have clears on one of my pokers, but still, I like how greens are more crispy and blacks less mushy.
> 
> ( I want to try black springs on brown stems for awhile though )


Fair play!
I took my lil keyboard testing kit to work today and showed the different switches. My director said: "I miss the old keyboards" - it was nice to see them try different switches as most people don't even get to!

In other news my XT should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Jixr

very cool, you'll love that keyboard.

One thing I like about it is the PCB supports alternative layouts like bigger entry keys, short right shifts, etc. ( note you'll need a new plate though )


----------



## roflcopter159

In case you guys haven't seen yet, more info has been released about the Corsair RGB boards (Anandtech)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> In case you guys haven't seen yet, more info has been released about the Corsair RGB boards (Anandtech)


I knew it. At first they said they were going to go with a new design, and that they would use standard keycaps and all that good stuff that we want.

Now we just get the K70/95 with colored lights.
$170 for the k70 and nearly $200 for the k95.

Corsair really screwed the pooch with this one.
*waits for ducy/filco/CM rgb*

meanwhile I ran home on my lunch break to pick up my new keyboard toy in the mail... Oh man.. its sweet... Pics up later for sure.
Finally think I've achieved my perfect keyboard...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> very cool, you'll love that keyboard.
> 
> One thing I like about it is the PCB supports alternative layouts like bigger entry keys, short right shifts, etc. ( note you'll need a new plate though )


Oh! I would love to put a big enter button on it - would you guide me on how to?

On another note - this goes out to every modder I guess:
I was thinking of spray painting my G710+ in metallic Orange. I would want to know how I would go around that.

I think metallic Orange would look utterly sexy.
Something like this:
http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/gallery/r171-slk-55-amg-wrapped-in-metallic-orange-photo-gallery_22.jpg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> In case you guys haven't seen yet, more info has been released about the Corsair RGB boards (Anandtech)


I'm sorry but the whole RBG thing really really doesn't phase me one bit.
I don't see what's so special about it. Sure as an add-on at the same price, I'll be happy to take it - but at a premium price, no thanks.

Here's what that keyboard reminds me of (my video):



Also:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1477428/my-great-key-cover-purchase-experience-with-buychina

That cost me £17 lol.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm sorry but the whole RBG thing really really doesn't phase me one bit.
> I don't see what's so special about it. Sure as an add-on at the same price, I'll be happy to take it - but at a premium price, no thanks.


I mean, I would probably pay a $10 premium, maybe $20, but $40 is a bit much for me.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fair play!
> I took my lil keyboard testing kit to work today and showed the different switches. My director said: "I miss the old keyboards" - it was nice to see them try different switches as most people don't even get to!
> 
> In other news my XT should be here tomorrow!


I'm with Jixr....I think you're going to love the XT. Mine has been a rock solid work horse. I have new key caps coming in soon and I've discovered the rabbit hole of custom/modded controller boards and a new world of potential there....the sky is the limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meanwhile I ran home on my lunch break to pick up my new keyboard toy in the mail... Oh man.. its sweet... Pics up later for sure.
> Finally think I've achieved my perfect keyboard...


I'm excited to see where you're taking your custom build ideas next!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I mean, I would probably pay a $10 premium, maybe $20, but $40 is a bit much for me.


Hmm well even $40 is resonable.
I just don't understand the whole point of RGB, apart from customisation.

I wish they developed a new switch (Cherry) rather than bring out RGB.
You know what I would like to see?
A 45g blue switch, which is as quiet like a white switch, but has a slight click to it.
Or does that already exist?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'm with Jixr....I think you're going to love the XT. Mine has been a rock solid work horse. I have new key caps coming in soon and I've discovered the rabbit hole of custom/modded controller boards and a new world of potential there


Yeah, the XT is easy to mod too, can paint it, add caps, add weight ( which realy made a big difference in my board, stuffed the inside with modeling clay )

Yeah I have more poker parts coming in in a month or so ( group buy stuff )

I would love to do a controller hard wired to each switch for a truely custom layout, but thats reaching into $$$$ more than what i've already done.
( one of my pokers cost me about $350+ to build )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh! I would love to put a big enter button on it - would you guide me on how to?


Actually, I just remembered mine is an Engineering sample, so the final production run may not have the PCB support for Alt layouts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Actually, I just remembered mine is an Engineering sample, so the final production run may not have the PCB support for Alt layouts.


I see - what about my desires to pain my G710+?
How did you paint your XT for example?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see - what about my desires to pain my G710+?
> How did you paint your XT for example?


Somewhere around here there is a thread showing a guy taking his G710+ apart that would really help you.
EDIT: Found it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316586/logitech-g710-disassembly-and-modification-56k-warning

Here is a copy of my guide to painting my QFR ( same thing, just xt is obviously full sized )
Pretty good general painting guide.


Spoiler: Painting Guide



Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.

1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Somewhere around here there is a thread showing a guy taking his G710+ apart that would really help you ( at work so I can't really hunt down the thread for you right now )
> 
> Here is a copy of my guide to painting my QFR ( same thing, just xt is obviously full sized )
> Pretty good general painting guide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Painting Guide
> 
> 
> 
> Tips from an expert painter to prepare for painting. I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


Legend thanks - I'll definitely look into it - in fact I might ask my dad, as he is a car mechanic - he could do the spraying for me (rather than me having to buy it).
I think the keyboard would function the same away, but look completely unique.

Here's the G710+ disassembly:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316586/logitech-g710-disassembly-and-modification-56k-warning

Btw - how do you "cover" the MX switches though? Masking tape?
+rep btw

EDIT:
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6e/6e1d6358_2012-10-15_22-23-39_787.jpeg

I see - it comes out all together.
Well that makes it easier. Well then - time to ask dad if he has paint or else I'll have to find something suitable


----------



## Jixr

you don't, the switch plate removes away from the plastic casing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you don't, the switch plate removes away from the plastic casing.


Right I'm super excited right now.
Talked to dad- and we'll either spray it metallic orange or metallic yellow.
Worst comes to worst, he said he can give it to the body shop and they'll do it.

Just another question:
Spacing between the keys and the plastic - what's your thoughts on that?
I mean the paint + varnish - might that give it too much coating for the keys to move freely?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just another question:
> Spacing between the keys and the plastic - what's your thoughts on that?
> I mean the paint + varnish - might that give it too much coating for the keys to move freely?


shouldn't be a problem. Spray paint is pretty thin stuff, and you have no need to use a industrial quality polyurethane finish.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> shouldn't be a problem. Spray paint is pretty thin stuff, and you have no need to use a industrial quality polyurethane finish.


Thanks buddy!
(Your rep count is getting raped by me







- well deserved though)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wish they developed a new switch (Cherry) rather than bring out RGB.
> You know what I would like to see?
> A 45g blue switch, which is as quiet like a white switch, but has a slight click to it.
> Or does that already exist?


Doesn't exist as a standard switch, but you could just put an MX Blue/ Red/ Brown spring in an MX White switch and you'd get what you're describing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Doesn't exist as a standard switch, but you could just put an MX Blue/ Red/ Brown spring in an MX White switch and you'd get what you're describing.


I see - so they should make it a standard then!
I will TM that right now as the YELLOW Switch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!
Thought to share my review/oveview, of the QWER tester with y'all!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1493432/review-overview-qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit-an-excellent-pre-purchase-treat

Check it out if you have time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Funnily enough I'm looking at the moment as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if I find out before you!


Found this buddy:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanical-Gaming-Cherry-MX-Keyboard-O-Ring-Switch-Dampeners-130-Qty-Red-/271510678796?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item3f374c2d0c

£5 seems good.

Anyone have thoughts on black vs red o-rings?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Thought to share my review/oveview, of the QWER tester with y'all!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493432/review-overview-qwer8-v2-mx-switch-testing-kit-an-excellent-pre-purchase-treat
> 
> Check it out if you have time


MX Clears are 55g, not 65g as mentioned in the thread and video.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Clears are 55g, not 65g as mentioned in the thread and video.


"Less common Cherry MX switches
While the four switches listed above are found on the vast majority of mechanical keyboards with Cherry switches, quite a few other variants exist as well. We'll cover these briefly.
Clear switches are a stiffer version of Brown switches, with a tactile bump and weighting of 65 cN."

http://www.keyboardco.com/blog/index.php/2012/12/an-introduction-to-cherry-mx-mechanical-switches/

Wasn't really sure who to trust to be honest - I went on that guide, simply because it has all of them clearly listed.
What's your source of 55g - apart from the OCN one?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "Less common Cherry MX switches
> While the four switches listed above are found on the vast majority of mechanical keyboards with Cherry switches, quite a few other variants exist as well. We'll cover these briefly.
> Clear switches are a stiffer version of Brown switches, with a tactile bump and weighting of 65 cN."
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/blog/index.php/2012/12/an-introduction-to-cherry-mx-mechanical-switches/
> 
> Wasn't really sure who to trust to be honest - I went on that guide, simply because it has all of them clearly listed.
> *What's your source of 55g* - apart from the OCN one?


found this, says 55 cN indeed and also mechanicalkeyboards.com says the same value.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> found this, says 55 cN indeed and also mechanicalkeyboards.com says the same value.


Brilliant I'll change that


----------



## Paradigm84

Hmm, some places say 55g like Deskthority Wiki, others say 65g, one source says 55g actuation with 65g bottoming out.

However this seems reliable:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=46449.0

(can't embed graph as I'm on the phone)

That says 65g actuation, so assuming that's realiable, I'll correct the guide tomorrow.

EDIT - That's raw spring force, derp. The datasheet for the MX switches gives actuation at 65g it seems:

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0146/0900766b8014611b.pdf

Page 5 under 'Operating Characteristics Actuating Force', C is the 65g clear stem. However, the brown stem G is given as 55g when MX Browns are 45g, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hmm, some places say 55g like Deskthority Wiki, others say 65g, one source says 55g actuation with 65g bottoming out.
> 
> However this seems reliable:
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=46449.0
> 
> (can't embed graph as I'm on the phone)
> 
> That says 65g actuation, so assuming that's realiable, I'll correct the guide tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT - That's raw spring force, derp. The datasheet for the MX switches gives actuation at 65g it seems:
> 
> http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0146/0900766b8014611b.pdf
> 
> Page 5 under 'Operating Characteristics Actuating Force', C is the 65g clear stem. However, the brown stem G is given as 55g when MX Browns are 45g, so I'm not sure.


I have cause quite a mystery it seems








Can't believe this hasn't been flagged up before haha


----------



## Kimir

Well, yeah it depend at what value you are looking at, I've found that at tomshardware:
Pressure: 55 g
Peak at about 65 g just before activation


----------



## Radmanhs

Is it possible to save my keyboard? Somehow a drop of soda got into my right arrow switch and it doesn't work anymore... Is it somehow possible to save it?

If it matters i have a filco majestouch


----------



## Jixr

I've done it. I've made my perfect keyboard.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0491-Edit_zps7d3156e2.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0537_zps41fe6adf.jpg.html

Got my new case in the mail, and I love it. Super Slim, Heavy as crap, amazingly finished. The plate sits super flush with the case, and really is a dream board for me.



Mod List
Poker2
80g blues
dub shot thick PBT caps
Tex 60% case ( silver )
WASD custom spacebar "Deadmau5 - The Veldt"
"Happy life with the machines scattered around the room.
Look what they made, they made it for me. Happy technology!"

Its amazing.

I may change it with blacks because I just think it would feel more solid, liniar switches on an alum. case.
Though I have another tex case coming in a month or so when it gets made, and I suppose I'll put my pokerX with clears in that frame and make it all pretty as well.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0469_zpse1fdf212.jpg.html
Hard to see in the photo, but since the keycaps are so thick, the led's do not shine through, and reflect a really cool cream blue back down on the plate.

Also got my boards together
( top to bottom )
Poker2 ( mods above )
PokerX, acrylic case, stickered mx clears, plate,
PokerX Stock ( for now, just need to put it together )
QFR ( Blue case, side printed PBT caps, lubed blacks )
QF-XT ( blue case, side printed PBT caps, mx blacks, red plate )

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0533_zps8310916a.jpg.html


Spoiler: My collection



PokerX modded
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0509_zps98b52249.jpg.html

PokerX stock
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0510_zps1edee1d6.jpg.html

QuickFire Rapid modded
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0518_zpsf326ec86.jpg.html

QuickFire XT modded
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0515_zps72d60f8c.jpg.html

Next time I go to Ikea i'm going to get a shelf so I can display them all above my monitor.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Is it possible to save my keyboard? Somehow a drop of soda got into my right arrow switch and it doesn't work anymore... Is it somehow possible to save it?
> 
> If it matters i have a filco majestouch


Well... I don't know how but my keyboard seems to be working fine again


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Well... I don't know how but my keyboard seems to be working fine again


probably a good idea to drop a drop of rubbing alcohol in the switch to clean out any goo thats in there.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've done it. I've made my perfect keyboard.
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0491-Edit_zps7d3156e2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0537_zps41fe6adf.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new case in the mail, and I love it. Super Slim, Heavy as crap, amazingly finished. The plate sits super flush with the case, and really is a dream board for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod List
> Poker2
> 80g blues
> dub shot thick PBT caps
> Tex 60% case ( silver )
> WASD custom spacebar "Deadmau5 - The Veldt"
> "Happy life with the machines scattered around the room.
> Look what they made, they made it for me. Happy technology!"
> 
> Its amazing.
> 
> I may change it with blacks because I just think it would feel more solid, liniar switches on an alum. case.
> Though I have another tex case coming in a month or so when it gets made, and I suppose I'll put my pokerX with clears in that frame and make it all pretty as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0469_zpse1fdf212.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Hard to see in the photo, but since the keycaps are so thick, the led's do not shine through, and reflect a really cool cream blue back down on the plate.
> 
> Also got my boards together
> ( top to bottom )
> Poker2 ( mods above )
> PokerX, acrylic case, stickered mx clears, plate,
> PokerX Stock ( for now, just need to put it together )
> QFR ( Blue case, side printed PBT caps, lubed blacks )
> QF-XT ( blue case, side printed PBT caps, mx blacks, red plate )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0533_zps8310916a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My collection
> 
> 
> 
> PokerX modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0509_zps98b52249.jpg.html
> 
> PokerX stock
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0510_zps1edee1d6.jpg.html
> 
> QuickFire Rapid modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0518_zpsf326ec86.jpg.html
> 
> QuickFire XT modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0515_zps72d60f8c.jpg.html
> 
> Next time I go to Ikea i'm going to get a shelf so I can display them all above my monitor.


Wow, that board looks great in the case


----------



## Kimir

That's a pretty one indeed in the metal case, like it.
In the other hand, I'm really liking my kbt pure pro so I got another one for work, red switches as well but not white Leds. Took purple for a change, it was cheaper.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> probably a good idea to drop a drop of rubbing alcohol in the switch to clean out any goo thats in there.


those keyboard look mighty sexy amigo!
Well done!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on black vs red o-rings?


Here's the data I've found.

Red O-rings from WASD .2mm travel reduction and 40a hardness.
Blue O-rings from WASD .4mm travel reduction and 40a hardness.
Black O-rings from Max Keyboard .4mm travel reduction and 50a hardness
I'm pretty sure when WASD had the black Originally they had same stats as the Max Keyboard ones. If I were to try O-rings I'd still lean toward the blacks as that is likely to give the less mushy bottoming out sensation. just my









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've done it. I've made my perfect keyboard.
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0491-Edit_zps7d3156e2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rest of the post
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0537_zps41fe6adf.jpg.html
> 
> Got my new case in the mail, and I love it. Super Slim, Heavy as crap, amazingly finished. The plate sits super flush with the case, and really is a dream board for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod List
> Poker2
> 80g blues
> dub shot thick PBT caps
> Tex 60% case ( silver )
> WASD custom spacebar "Deadmau5 - The Veldt"
> "Happy life with the machines scattered around the room.
> Look what they made, they made it for me. Happy technology!"
> 
> Its amazing.
> 
> I may change it with blacks because I just think it would feel more solid, liniar switches on an alum. case.
> Though I have another tex case coming in a month or so when it gets made, and I suppose I'll put my pokerX with clears in that frame and make it all pretty as well.
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0469_zpse1fdf212.jpg.html
> Hard to see in the photo, but since the keycaps are so thick, the led's do not shine through, and reflect a really cool cream blue back down on the plate.
> 
> Also got my boards together
> ( top to bottom )
> Poker2 ( mods above )
> PokerX, acrylic case, stickered mx clears, plate,
> PokerX Stock ( for now, just need to put it together )
> QFR ( Blue case, side printed PBT caps, lubed blacks )
> QF-XT ( blue case, side printed PBT caps, mx blacks, red plate )
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0533_zps8310916a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My collection
> 
> 
> 
> PokerX modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0509_zps98b52249.jpg.html
> 
> PokerX stock
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0510_zps1edee1d6.jpg.html
> 
> QuickFire Rapid modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0518_zpsf326ec86.jpg.html
> 
> QuickFire XT modded
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0515_zps72d60f8c.jpg.html
> 
> Next time I go to Ikea i'm going to get a shelf so I can display them all above my monitor.


That is super sharp. I'm glad to know the poker plate sits flush with the case top, I'd wondered about that. Thanks for sharing Jixr!

-Edit to remove double quote.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Excellent, thanks for the info +rep.
I'm getting my XT within a few hours, exited for my 3rd mech keyboard to come in!


----------



## zflamewing

Interestingly enough the XT is my 3rd Mech Keyboard as well. My collection is as follows:


Ducky Shine with 2 MX Blues and Purple/Pink LEDs
CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with MX Blues
CM Storm XT with MX Greens
ErgoDox with MX Blues (to be assembled)


----------



## Kimir

I confirm the Black O-rings from Max Keyboard .4mm travel reduction and 50a hardness, which I have on my ducky shine 3 are not muchy at all.


----------



## BreakDown

So im going to buy muy first mecanical keyboard, i cannot go to a store and test the switches myself, theres no such thing here, so i need some advice.

Im mainly going to game on this keyboard but i will also type, I do not want Blues because they make too much noise, so i think browns would be a nice balance.

Are browns good for gaming? how much noise do they make? do o-rings really help with noise?

What do you think about the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Ultimate?


----------



## Justhavocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So im going to buy muy first mecanical keyboard, i cannot go to a store and test the switches myself, theres no such thing here, so i need some advice.
> 
> Im mainly going to game on this keyboard but i will also type, I do not want Blues because they make too much noise, so i think browns would be a nice balance.
> 
> Are browns good for gaming? how much noise do they make? do o-rings really help with noise?
> 
> What do you think about the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Ultimate?


You can't go wrong with coolermaster . Browns are a very balanced switch between gaming and typing ( semi tactile feedback) so they are the most recommended switch imo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> In case you guys haven't seen yet, more info has been released about the Corsair RGB boards (Anandtech)


...Upwards of a $50 premium on top of the previous line, and still the K95 only comes with one type of switch? Well, I was tempted to give them another shot, but not with that kind of additional markup and lack of actual extra choices. Feels like they seriously dropped the ball here.

And no M95 RGB announced!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So im going to buy muy first mecanical keyboard, i cannot go to a store and test the switches myself, theres no such thing here, so i need some advice.
> 
> Im mainly going to game on this keyboard but i will also type, I do not want Blues because they make too much noise, so i think browns would be a nice balance.
> 
> Are browns good for gaming? how much noise do they make? do o-rings really help with noise?
> 
> What do you think about the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Ultimate?


I love the browns with o-rings that are in my Logitech G710+! Some have referred to them as "reds with sand stuck in them" however, but I love the feel, as does my husband (who switched from a 2013 Razer mechanical to a Roccat... something... that has MX Browns). I type a lot more than I game lately, it seems, but I've never run into any issues when gaming.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I love the browns with o-rings that are in my Logitech G710+! Some have referred to them as "*reds with sand stuck in them*" however, but I love the feel, as does my husband (who switched from a 2013 Razer mechanical to a Roccat... something... that has MX Browns). I type a lot more than I game lately, it seems, but I've never run into any issues when gaming.


That's exactly how I feel about them. I really like my black and red, however I think I could use some clear. As I understand they have a more pronounced tactile feedback.

O-ring do reduce the noise, I like the max keyboard I have on my Ducky. I'm gonna try different ones on my KBT pure pro to see how they feel.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So im going to buy muy first mecanical keyboard, i cannot go to a store and test the switches myself, theres no such thing here, so i need some advice.
> 
> Im mainly going to game on this keyboard but i will also type, I do not want Blues because they make too much noise, so i think browns would be a nice balance.
> 
> Are browns good for gaming? how much noise do they make? do o-rings really help with noise?
> 
> What do you think about the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Ultimate?


my first mech kb was the Logitech g710+ - Brown switches. Absolutely love it myself.
Check my video a few pages back on the switch tester, it will give you a good idea of what the switches sound like and what my subjective thoughts are on it


----------



## Paradigm84

From Computex:



Also, I didn't realise this before, but the Ducky Legend's aluminium faceplate is 5mm thick.


----------



## BakerMan1971

that shine 4 is nice, the twiddly knobs make it look all nice n hi-fi like


----------



## Paradigm84

It's worth noting that what is seen at Computex is not necessarily what we will get.

At the last Computex, we were shown the Ducky Mini which never got a worldwide release (although there is a new version on the way), the Ducky Year of the Snake was shown to be a camo keyboard, and the aluminium faceplate Shine 3 board (which later became the official Year of the Snake) wasn't even guaranteed to be released.


----------



## Jixr

I guess i'm a bit old school, but I don't like the direction everyone seems to be going with crazy case designs.


----------



## Paradigm84

I prefer a less gamer-y design as well, I like having a smaller, simpler looking board than one with lots of extra stuff.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, Corsair looks like an F-117, the new ducky and das look like some kinda DJ controller, coolermaster is still kind of conservative, but still reaching for aesthetic appeal.


----------



## zflamewing

I'm down for the fairly minimal, clean/simple case design myself. The RGB LEDs aren't a deal break either way but it would be nice if you could program the color on a per key basis....or alphas as a zone and mods as another would be nice.


----------



## BakerMan1971

don't get me wrong I love the minimal look, but sometimes things like the Shine 4 just grab me








now.... can I afford it......


----------



## Jixr

thats why I love pokers, and with the alum case, its as clean and minimal as you can get while still keeping functionality.

Though the more I think about it I may put the case on my poker with clears and try that out. for some reason, greens don't feel right with this new case. ( or swap it to blacks )


----------



## zflamewing

If there was a full size version of Tex' 60% case that worked with the XT and or Shine 2 I think I'd be pretty happy.

While I can see a knob on a board I think a fairly compact roller like on the Corsair boards makes a bit more sense IMO. I'd be OK with a single roller and a Calc button above the number pad personally.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got my XT in at work now! So well built, feels amazing to type on and I've just ordered the black orings from ocuk, in order to dampen the sound just a little







!
It has a big enter button by default too, which is extremely good.
Might put in some key caps on it to give it some colour.
Huge thanks again to all those that recommended it


----------



## roflcopter159

With all this talk of O-rings, I have started to do some looking around. I can order them on Amazon with prime, but there are an enormous number of different O-rings on there. I know I want a harder landing, but a bit of travel reduction and bottom-out noise reduction would be nice. Anyway, could someone help me figure out which ones I should be looking at? Here's the page that I have found myself at Link


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my CM XT at work







!


----------



## Jixr

i'm so used to my blue one it is weird to me seeing a stock one.

Only thing I didn't like about it is the red LEDs are SUPER bright. I just soldered in a resistor and fixed that right up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm so used to my blue one it is weird to me seeing a stock one.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like about it is the red LEDs are SUPER bright. I just soldered in a resistor and fixed that right up.


Tell me about it - I noticed that at first and was like: Woah that's a bit too bright CM!

As far as colours...welll........if I go ahead and spray my G710+ lambo yellow, I think I'll spray my XT metallic orange (will fit the team of the company too, so they won't complain)


----------



## newchemicals

@jixr Nice collection of keyboards there and grats on your perfect keyboard.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got my XT in at work now! So well built, feels amazing to type on and I've just ordered the black orings from ocuk, in order to dampen the sound just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It has a big enter button by default too, which is extremely good.
> Might put in some key caps on it to give it some colour.
> Huge thanks again to all those that recommended it


Its always fun getting a new toy.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got my XT in at work now! So well built, feels amazing to type on and I've just ordered the black orings from ocuk, in order to dampen the sound just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It has a big enter button by default too, which is extremely good.
> Might put in some key caps on it to give it some colour.
> Huge thanks again to all those that recommended it


I've been enjoying the hell out of mine. I can't wait till I get my custom key caps on it. Eventually I might do a custom plate, case, and controller card but that's a ways off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newchemicals*
> 
> Its always fun getting a new toy.


Yup!
I love playing with new gadgets - I realised I haven't even submitted my entry to my G710+ to the club (despite owning it since feb 2013) - so here it is (cleaned it up before the pic







) !




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I've been enjoying the hell out of mine. I can't wait till I get my custom key caps on it. Eventually I might do a custom plate, case, and controller card but that's a ways off.


That would be epic!


----------



## skupples

Hello Glorious & epic keyboard club!

I have a request of thee this evening.

Is anyone aware of a keyboard tray made with 88 key in mind? AKA 21 inches OR under.

also, when will MX CLEAR 87 key/10keyless come back into stock. =(


----------



## JAM3S121

could anyone tell me if my mech (CM Storm Quickfire Rapid) is 100% compatible with a WASD keyboards full set? I think it is.. but I'm not 100% sure. I know my steelseries wasn't.


----------



## Radmanhs

Hey guys, is there anywhere that i can but 1 or just a couple cherry mx blue switches? 1 of my keys is really messed up, i tried cleaning it with no luck and my warranty is out


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> could anyone tell me if my mech (CM Storm Quickfire Rapid) is 100% compatible with a WASD keyboards full set? I think it is.. but I'm not 100% sure. I know my steelseries wasn't.


From what I've read the space bar and few row keys will not fit from teh wasd set on the cm storm.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> could anyone tell me if my mech (CM Storm Quickfire Rapid) is 100% compatible with a WASD keyboards full set? I think it is.. but I'm not 100% sure. I know my steelseries wasn't.


CM QFR bottom row spacing is 1.25 x3 spacebar 6.25 and then 4 more mods at 1.25 per aka standard ansi winkey layout. the CM TK is not the standard layout. I gave those values earlier in this thread for Totally Dubbed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Hey guys, is there anywhere that i can but 1 or just a couple cherry mx blue switches? 1 of my keys is really messed up, i tried cleaning it with no luck and my warranty is out


WASD sells MX switches on a per switch basis if I recall correctly and mechanical keyboards has various sized packs for switches. If your keyboard has a plate in it be sure to get the plate mounted version of the switches. Places that sell them should identify in the notes which version it is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello Glorious & epic keyboard club!
> 
> I have a request of thee this evening.
> 
> Is anyone aware of a keyboard tray made with 88 key in mind? AKA 21 inches OR under.
> 
> also, when will MX CLEAR 87 key/10keyless come back into stock. =(


No idea about the keyboard tray, but the MX Clear WASD CODE's will be back in stock early July.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> could anyone tell me if my mech (CM Storm Quickfire Rapid) is 100% compatible with a WASD keyboards full set? I think it is.. but I'm not 100% sure. I know my steelseries wasn't.


Yes, they are compatible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Hey guys, is there anywhere that i can but 1 or just a couple cherry mx blue switches? 1 of my keys is really messed up, i tried cleaning it with no luck and my warranty is out


Here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No idea about the keyboard tray, but the MX Clear WASD CODE's will be back in stock early July.
> Yes, they are compatible.
> Here.


out of interest, has my submission for my keyboard been registered? Can't see it in the OP


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> out of interest, has my submission for my keyboard been registered? Can't see it in the OP


The membership list is updated Monday and/or Friday.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The membership list is updated Monday and/or Friday.


sweet cheers


----------



## zflamewing

I should at some point update my membership app with the current collection. I'd need to photograph everything.

In other news I still need to get a 60% board together so it can wear these


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I should at some point update my membership app with the current collection. I'd need to photograph everything.
> 
> In other news I still need to get a 60% board together so it can wear these
> -


I know that potato, is that an HTC One? I swear, they literally ruined this phones camera.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know that potato, is that an HTC One? I swear, they literally ruined this phones camera.


Why yes....yes it is. Good eye.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Why yes....yes it is. Good eye.


It's like a permanent instagram filter, smh. XD


----------



## zflamewing

It's about the only gripe I have with the phone.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> It's about the only gripe I have with the phone.


Well it wasn't like that when it first came out, the camera was literally perfect. At some point there was an update which ruined the low light performance, which was the big selling point of the phone/camera in the first place.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it wasn't like that when it first came out, the camera was literally perfect. At some point there was an update which ruined the low light performance, which was the big selling point of the phone/camera in the first place.


That explains a lot....like Zoe....maybe they'll roll it back.


----------



## GeneO

+=1 on the HTC One camera. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Kimir

My new Pure Pro for work

Also received the o-ring I ordered, the left one are the new (the one sold at OC.uk) and the right one is the maxkeyboard one

The white for home and mauve/pink for work, both mx red with o-ring now.


Sorry for the crappy pictures, I'm not used to post phone pic but I've been busy benching and didn't took the time to take the dslr out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I should at some point update my membership app with the current collection. I'd need to photograph everything.
> 
> In other news I still need to get a 60% board together so it can wear these


Where on earth does one get keycaps like that? Specifically that lovely black and orange colouring? ^_^


----------



## MeanBruce

Anyone with an HHKB, try inverting your spacebar, shortens the stroke so increases your speed and feels much more natural and comfortable and you don't have that sharp edge digging into the side of your thumb.

This mod may work with other keyboard brands, just pull it, flip it over, and find out.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_8026_zpsaabf6fe9.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_8027_zps761464a8.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_8029_zpsa9459166.jpg.html

This guy with the pink/white board is inverted, nice speed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Anyone with an HHKB, try inverting your spacebar, shortens the stroke so increases your speed and feels much more natural and comfortable and you don't have that sharp edge digging into the side of your thumb.
> 
> This mod may work with other keyboard brands, just pull it, flip it over, and find out.


I only really do this on my poker which is essentially my dedicated gaming keyboard. Makes fps games easier, especially titanfall since you are literally always jumping on that game.

Still nice nonetheless








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Where on earth does one get keycaps like that? Specifically that lovely black and orange colouring? ^_^


Geekhack yo


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Geekhack yo


...Ugh, I'm on enough forums as it is. Got enough addictions too, I've heard how bad GH can be for your wallet!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've heard how bad GH can be for your wallet!


This is true


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ I second and third the motion on that one! My wallet has now a permanent hole because of GH! I still can't get enough though...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...Ugh, I'm on enough forums as it is. Got enough addictions too, I've heard how bad GH can be for your wallet!


I got some white and orange keycaps from geekhack as well. Very cheap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Anyone with an HHKB, try inverting your spacebar, shortens the stroke so increases your speed and feels much more natural and comfortable and you don't have that sharp edge digging into the side of your thumb.
> 
> This mod may work with other keyboard brands, just pull it, flip it over, and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_8026_zpsaabf6fe9.jpg.html


I really dislike the white and black contrast on the same board. It's yukky.. Here's mine:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Anyone with an HHKB, try inverting your spacebar, shortens the stroke so increases your speed and feels much more natural and comfortable and you don't have that sharp edge digging into the side of your thumb.


It's like he is caressing the keybaord


----------



## BakerMan1971

speaking of inverted spacebars, this prototype mech from EVGA (Tweaktown Link) looks like it has you guys in mind


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...Ugh, I'm on enough forums as it is. Got enough addictions too, I've heard how bad GH can be for your wallet!


Yeah I got those out of the Nostalgia Group Buy at Geek Hack....And yeah GH is often called Wallet Hack for good reason. I've been inspired to get an ErgoDox that I need to build and I'm plotting a 60% custom build that's going to be harder on the wallet than the Wifey would like to see....lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> speaking of inverted spacebars, this prototype mech from EVGA (Tweaktown Link) looks like it has you guys in mind


looks like the cherry keyboards.

In other news: anywhere you guys would suggest buying spray in the UK?
I want lambo yellow and electric orange.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well I would think car paint is a go, considering most bumpers these days are plastic. So Motorworld / Halfords etc, or model shops (but that might be more expensive)

a nice primer and lots of patience from what I have seen from Jixr etc painting theirs


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> speaking of inverted spacebars, this prototype mech from EVGA (Tweaktown Link) looks like it has you guys in mind


Interesting. The wheels at the top for LED Brightness and Volume look a bit cleaner than the knobs on the Shine 4. Looks like the bottom row spacing looks non standard. The mods on the left look longer than the mods on the right. It might make after market caps sourcing more tricky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Interesting. The wheels at the top for LED Brightness and Volume look a bit cleaner than the knobs on the Shine 4. Looks like the bottom row spacing looks non standard. The mods on the left look longer than the mods on the right. It might make after market caps sourcing more tricky.


On the bottom row, left of spacebar appear to be 1.5x, and right of spacebar 1.25x, which means the spacebar would be 5.5x, not that common.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> well I would think car paint is a go, considering most bumpers these days are plastic. So Motorworld / Halfords etc, or model shops (but that might be more expensive)
> 
> a nice primer and lots of patience from what I have seen from Jixr etc painting theirs


Cheers bro +rep


----------



## BakerMan1971

also you now have to post loads of pictures of your progress, I am tempted to paint my Keycool87 or at least give it a brushed aluminium look somehow.... hmmmm I am however not very artistic or good with paint, and the rest of the house probably doesn't want to look like a patchwork version of however my keyboard turns out


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not much of a artist either.
Going to do it with my dad. Just waiting on a bunch of keycaps to arrive from the US. As I'm getting them for overview and review from keypop.
Waiting to see if the bubble bee one would suit with a yellow background or not on my g710+.
XT would be orange, especially seeing as my work desk is orange too.
I'm still on probation though, but even if I don't make it, I would want to xt in Orange anyway


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> On the bottom row, left of spacebar appear to be 1.5x, and right of spacebar 1.25x, which means the spacebar would be 5.5x, not that common.


I thought was what I Was seeing on the mods and the space bar looked short but I wasn't sure. I think I see how the math works for the bottom row. The standard width for Alpha's plus Mods on an ANSI layout is 15 units?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I thought was what I Was seeing on the mods and the space bar looked short but I wasn't sure. I think I see how the math works for the bottom row. The standard width for Alpha's plus Mods on an ANSI layout is 15 units?


Yep, ten 1x numbers, three 1x characters and a 2x Backspace gives the top row width as 15x, so the bottom row is also 15x (on most keyboards).

Spacebar = 15x - 3(1.5x) - 4(1.25x)

Spacebar = 15x - 4.5x - 5x

Spacebar = 5.5x


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yep, ten 1x numbers, three 1x characters and a 2x Backspace gives the top row width as 15x, so the bottom row is also 15x (on most keyboards).
> 
> Spacebar = 15x - 3(1.5x) - 4(1.25x)
> 
> Spacebar = 15x - 4.5x - 5x
> 
> Spacebar = 5.5x


That's the math I came up. I'd started with adding up the standard winkey ANSI layout and found 15 units. Then I applied that to the new board. It helps make sense of some of the various layouts now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey what's up guys!

So I discussed painting my G710+ and he suggested he takes it to the body shop, alongside with my CM QuickFire XT.
-G710+ will hopefully be as close to Lamborghini Pearl Yellow
-CM XT as close to metallic/electric orange

*Here's a video of it disassembled:*




*Here's pics of it disassembled:*


----------



## Jack Mac

Looks great, I still can't believe that the G710+ is larger than the Model M though.


----------



## BakerMan1971

whoa proper body shop painting? ok colour me jealous, used to have a colleague who got all her mobile phones painted at her uncle's garage, needless to say candy finish looks amazing when done properly.

can't wait for pics


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> whoa proper body shop painting? ok colour me jealous, used to have a colleague who got all her mobile phones painted at her uncle's garage, needless to say candy finish looks amazing when done properly.
> 
> can't wait for pics


hehe indeed, let's see how it turns out!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - to open up the CM XT - is it as simple as the screws on the bottom?
I would also have to remove the stickers (with "removed and void") - in order to access the screws underneath - correct?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - to open up the CM XT - is it as simple as the screws on the bottom?
> I would also have to remove the stickers (with "removed and void") - in order to access the screws underneath - correct?


yeah, 3 screws, one in the middle, and one under each flippy-leg-raisy-thingy
and yes, the middle screw is under the sticker.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, 3 screws, one in the middle, and one under each flippy-leg-raisy-thingy
> and yes, the middle screw is under the sticker.


very simple! Thanks buddy +rep again

In other news:
My black orings from OCUK came in today and I installed them all on my XT . Dampens the high pitch click sounds, which is absolutely prefect!
Highly recommended.


----------



## Talon720

Anyone who is interested in clear switches? I wanted to say i love them comming from browns which i still like and go between the 2. Code 87 clear and ducky shine 3 browns. I wanted to give anyone thinking about clears an i dea of how they compared to browns. Clears are definitly a stiffer switch, but not overly stiff, at least for me. They are fairly easy from top to the tactile bump, and harder to bottom out . I feel where clears differ the most is, where the keystroke is registered. Clears are right at the bump, and browns seem right after the bump. Since the tactile bump is more noticeable on the clears with it getting progressily harder, I find my reactions are registered faster. Also another benefit of clears they give a really nice feedback from the stiffer spring, it gives the bump more control making "double clicking" super easy. Also, if pressed fast enough the tactile bump on clears dosn't feel as noticeable, kinda like browns when pressing a key fast. I've seen others complaining or wondering about fatigue, but I haven't noticed any more. Now if only my ducky shine 3 came in clears I still love my ducky.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> very simple.


Also, there are 4 clips that hold the top frame to the bottom, so you'll want to get something flat and wide,(thin and wide screwdriver, edge of a ruler, etc ) and run it between the seams of the cases on the front and back. you have to pop the clips out before the case will open up. 4 clips on the front, and 4 on the back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Also, there are 4 clips that hold the top frame to the bottom, so you'll want to get something flat and wide,(thin and wide screwdriver, edge of a ruler, etc ) and run it between the seams of the cases on the front and back. you have to pop the clips out before the case will open up. 4 clips on the front, and 4 on the back.


legend thanks again buddy, I'll open it tonight


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Anyone who is interested in clear switches? I wanted to say i love them comming from browns which i still like and go between the 2. Code 87 clear and ducky shine 3 browns. I wanted to give anyone thinking about clears an i dea of how they compared to browns. Clears are definitly a stiffer switch, but not overly stiff, at least for me. They are fairly easy from top to the tactile bump, and harder to bottom out . I feel where clears differ the most is, where the keystroke is registered. Clears are right at the bump, and browns seem right after the bump. Since the tactile bump is more noticeable on the clears with it getting progressily harder, I find my reactions are registered faster. Also another benefit of clears they give a really nice feedback from the stiffer spring, it gives the bump more control making "double clicking" super easy. Also, if pressed fast enough the tactile bump on clears dosn't feel as noticeable, kinda like browns when pressing a key fast. I've seen others complaining or wondering about fatigue, but I haven't noticed any more. Now if only my ducky shine 3 came in clears I still love my ducky.


Thanks! Someone mentioned that it felt "dirty" like the browns; dirty as in it felt like there was a feeling of grit when reaching the bump. Does the white change that feel?


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thanks! Someone mentioned that it felt "dirty" like the browns; dirty as in it felt like there was a feeling of grit when reaching the bump. Does the white change that feel?


Well seeing how ive only used browns, clears and played with a blue in best buy. If you came from red or black I could see why someone would feel that. The clears bump is just more pronounced ,solid and smooth where as the browns seems so light, I guess what makes it feel like sand grit, which seems a little exaggerated. If you're not bottoming out typing and/or use o-rings I think that would feel better. That way once you hit the bump the key press registers and the key hits the o-ring . Lol not sure if i answered your question it depends on you preferences.

Edit- I just noticed you said whites at the end which i havnt used. They are a clicky switch, but apprently not as loud. I persoanlly cant use any clicky switches I think it would annoy others and potentionally me.


----------



## 250179

i just got the gold shine 3 with browns and it feels heavenly


----------



## Jixr

throw some pics up, I'm not sure if any of the regulars in here has a gold 3


----------



## 250179




----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a pretty great looking keyboard. Not a fan of the full sizes anymore, but I would probably buy one of these if given the opportunity


----------



## Jixr

fancy... I've yet to see one with keycaps though, not sure of any sets that would go well with gold.

I was super close to getting a bronze/titanium anodized poker case instead of sliver, on my race bikes its such a pretty color, but didn't know what would match it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> fancy... I've yet to see one with keycaps though, not sure of any sets that would go well with gold.
> 
> I was super close to getting a bronze/titanium anodized poker case instead of sliver, on my race bikes its such a pretty color, but didn't know what would match it.


Solid black PBT caps? Perhaps a grey or silver type color would work too


----------



## Jixr

gold and green! the color of power and money!


----------



## Paradigm84

KBT Doubleshot PBT keycaps @ Massdrop


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That gold is sexy!


----------



## 250179

ncix has a few gold browns left.... and greens/reds/blues


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> KBT Doubleshot PBT keycaps @ Massdrop


buyer beware on those caps, there is lots of records of poor QC, I bought 3 sets before I ended up with one that was not defective.

and for $5 more than the lowest price, you can buy them at MK, get free 2-3 day shipping, and returns/exchanges if they come defective like my first 2 sets did.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> buyer beware on those caps, there is lots of records of poor QC, I bought 3 sets before I ended up with one that was not defective.
> 
> and for $5 more than the lowest price, you can buy them at MK, get free 2-3 day shipping, and returns/exchanges if they come defective like my first 2 sets did.


But for people outside of North America, MassDrop might be the better choice as I'd imagine they are better with returns for international customers than MK.


----------



## Jixr

as far as I know, massdrop ( due to the nature of group buys ) does not have a return policy, you'll have to contact the original manufact. for warranty/defective issues.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as far as I know, massdrop ( due to the nature of group buys ) does not have a return policy, you'll have to contact the original manufact. for warranty/defective issues.


Ah right, that makes sense, in which case if you're international and you get a defective set from MD or MK you'd just have to deal with it, the return shipping costs to send it back to MK would likely be more than the product itself.


----------



## paspasero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as far as I know, massdrop ( due to the nature of group buys ) does not have a return policy, you'll have to contact the original manufact. for warranty/defective issues.


Actually Massdrop will do returns and exchanges for products. I received a damaged product and was able to send it back to them. They offered me a replacement or a refund. I am pretty sure they do this for most items. You just need to contact one of their customer service reps. They will go out and contact the manufacturer for you.

Edit: I am aware that it says that there are no returns on their website though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> *What is Massdrop's return policy?*
> 
> Unfortunately we do not accept returns for the products that you purchase on our site. Since we sell products through our drops, we do not carry inventory and we can't resell individual items that have been returned. Manufacturers do not allow us to return unsold or returned products. We run all of our drops for seven days so that people signing up for a drop have time to become knowledgeable about the product beforehand, and know what they're getting. If you're not sure, ask other people in the group and they'll help you decide if the product's right for you!


----------



## Jixr

yeah, which in my case, took 2 out of 3 orders i made for those caps were defective and were sent back, which if you're stateside, might as well to MK.


----------



## connectwise

So, other than finding another race LE keyboard, there's nobody out there that makes white on white cherry mx keyboard in the immediate future correct?

http://rabbitwebfactory.com/pages/kbt_race_2_limited_edition


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my video review of the CM XT


----------



## GeneO

Methinks those red keys should be in the WASD slots.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Methinks those red keys should be in the WASD slots.


Nope - you have the choice, watch the video


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nope - you have the choice, watch the video


No, I mean that if you hit the red W key it won't register "W". You can buy red arrow keys that don't have the side WASD printing, that would be more appropriate.


----------



## HPE1000

Brobots :3


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Brobots :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I cri evertiem.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I cri evertiem.


Bro gives dibs to broless bros quite often, keep an eye on his subforum/threads and it shouldn't be _too_ hard. + entering in every sale you can helps


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, hopefully I'll be able to get one at some point.


----------



## zflamewing

Nice video Totally Dubbed.


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000 I envy whatever macro lens you're using.


----------



## HPE1000

It is the 18-55mm lens that came with the d3100









I still need a tripod one day, my pictures would probably be a bit more sharp.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is Shine 3 a dissent buy?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is Shine 3 a dissent buy?


I'd say yes, because I love mine!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'd say yes, because I love mine!


Does it have a problems?


----------



## Kimir

Wait what? Oh my, I misread. I saw decent when you wrote dissent (I didn't know that word!).








So no, no problem at all, works perfectly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wait what? Oh my, I misread. I saw decent when you wrote dissent (I didn't know that word!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no, no problem at all, works perfectly.


Sorry my bad. The word is *decent .


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ I just want to day that the Ducky Shine 3 is a very good buy! The quality of the switch (given), the key caps, the overall fit and finish of the board are all very good! The leds are also very nice, they all evenly light up and so far (fingers crossed), I haven't had a led go out.

I've been using my Shine 3 TKL for a good 3 months (daily driver) now and the ABS shine key caps have held up well, no squeaking or bending or warping on any part of my board (former K70 that had that issue). All the shortcut commands have worked well together with the dip switches. I've always changed my light profile depending on how I use my board (I just like a different led light look when I'm not using the board, when I'm gaming and when I'm typing). I would say a pretty good investment... now if they just came out with a TKL version with an aluminum face / base plate it would be perfect!

Most people who have issues with the KB out of the box just need to do Fn+F9!









Maybe I'll end up purchasing a GON TKL as my end game board for TKLs to get an all alu KB with all the fixins!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sorry my bad. The word is *decent .


Ah so I got it right then. I like it, there is tons of lighting effect that I don't have the use, and those repeat and rate delay neither. I do use a lot the 4 shortcuts on top of the numpad tho. Media button is nice to have too. There is one thing that didn't work at first when I got it, is the spacebar color rgb profile that can be saved; it was written on the manual but it wouldn't work. Got it sorted by updating the firmware (I suppose it's a feature they added after the production).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is the 18-55mm lens that came with the d3100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need a tripod one day, my pictures would probably be a bit more sharp.


Are you just cropping it? I've not used a kit lens in forever. All my glass is long in the min focus distance.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm always confused when I see people describe their keyboards as being fine after 3 months or 6 months of something, and they act like it's an accomplishment. I've been using my keyboard as my daily driver for 15 years and none of the keys show wear, and the only shine on it is just the right side of the space bar, since I probably use that the most. It's not a mechanical, but whatever the keys are made of are apparently magic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Nice video Totally Dubbed.


thanks buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I'm always confused when I see people describe their keyboards as being fine after 3 months or 6 months of something, and they act like it's an accomplishment. I've been using my keyboard as my daily driver for 15 years and none of the keys show wear, and the only shine on it is just the right side of the space bar, since I probably use that the most. It's not a mechanical, but whatever the keys are made of are apparently magic.


I would gladly like to do another review in 15years - as an update - but not only will the review be irrelevant, it would also be outdated.
I understand where you're coming from, but you can't do much about it.

Safe to say - everything I've reviewed has stayed to what I've analysed in my video.
Once I noticed a fault after a review with a kb and then I pulled the video entirely from youtube.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Are you just cropping it? I've not used a kit lens in forever. All my glass is long in the min focus distance.


Nope, I don't crop my pictures. I use manual focus and it ends up helping me get as close as possible, but that is about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, I don't crop my pictures. I use manual focus and it ends up helping me get as close as possible, but that is about it.


from what I remember those things are super expensive?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> from what I remember those things are super expensive?


Not really. I have gotten all of mine at retail from the person directly so each has cost $20-30.

The aftermarket could probably bring $100-150, possibly more, but you do not see many people ever selling them (Publicly at least) because bro said he would blacklist people who sell them for profit. I think it would be a bit silly to think that everybody is selling their for retail, but it does happen.

On a side note, you guys see the cooler master novatouch is coming out next month? Get hype


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not really. I have gotten all of mine at retail from the person directly so each has cost $20-30.
> 
> The aftermarket could probably bring $100-150, possibly more, but you do not see many people ever selling them (Publicly at least) because bro said he would blacklist people who sell them for profit. I think it would be a bit silly to think that everybody is selling their for retail, but it does happen.
> 
> On a side note, you guys see the cooler master novatouch is coming out next month? Get hype


oh sweet at that price I'll grab one too!
Is this on "groupbuys section"?
I just signed up to GH


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh sweet at that price I'll grab one too!
> Is this on "groupbuys section"?
> I just signed up to GH


It's in the bro caps subforum to get them directly from brocaps, which isn't super easy tbh. His sales usually sell out in under 1 second. And then there is the aftermarket, but you cannot start a WTB thread for 2 months, and until you have 20 posts. So your only real way to get one currently it camp the classifieds and see if anyone is selling theirs currently, or wait for sales to pop up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's in the bro caps subforum to get them directly from brocaps, which isn't super easy tbh. His sales usually sell out in under 1 second. And then there is the aftermarket, but you cannot start a WTB thread for 2 months, and until you have 20 posts. So your only real way to get one currently it camp the classifieds and see if anyone is selling theirs currently, or wait for sales to pop up.


haha will do bro








(pun intended)


----------



## HPE1000

Good luck broseph


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Good luck broseph


hehe thanks - but I won't survive in the classifieds


----------



## roflcopter159

I don't really understand the whole key cap collection thing, but those Bro caps look awesome. I would love just one for my Poker 2 to come in but I'm not sure that I can justify $20-$30 on a single cap.


----------



## 250179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't really understand the whole key cap collection thing, but those Bro caps look awesome. I would love just one for my Poker 2 to come in but I'm not sure that I can justify $20-$30 on a single cap.


20-30$ if u can get one when they go on sale

150$+ in classifieds

i could never spend more than 10$ on any cap, 15$ maybe if it was something i really wanted


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't really understand the whole key cap collection thing, but those Bro caps look awesome. I would love just one for my Poker 2 to come in but I'm not sure that I can justify $20-$30 on a single cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 20-30$ if u can get one when they go on sale
> 
> 150$+ in classifieds
> 
> i could never spend more than 10$ on any cap, 15$ maybe if it was something i really wanted
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would never be able to get them in the classifieds haha. I would much rather put that money to an entirely new keyboard. If I can get a good looking brobot for $20-$30, I may just have to do it, but that would be pretty difficult it seems. I only really want one for two reasons. 1) just to say that I have a bro bot. 2) because they look pretty awesome.


----------



## 250179

which set of pbt's should i get for my ducky shine?

i was looking at these, made by ducky but not sure how good they are/how thick

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=98

or i was looking at these to match my gold shine

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=879

or even yellow :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> which set of pbt's should i get for my ducky shine?
> 
> i was looking at these, made by ducky but not sure how good they are/how thick
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=98
> 
> or i was looking at these to match my gold shine
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=879
> 
> or even yellow :/


Both are ugly...IMO


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> which set of pbt's should i get for my ducky shine?
> 
> i was looking at these, made by ducky but not sure how good they are/how thick
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=98
> 
> or i was looking at these to match my gold shine
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=879
> 
> or even yellow :/


I'd personally buy the former.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That's an interesting question as well. From what I've read they've gotten mixed reception.
> How would you clean them? Do they pull out like cherry keycaps?


They come off just like any other cherry keycaps. They're Cherry switches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My god, that CM quick fire XT was ridiculously easy to open 0.0! Few latch and pop.
Going to give the kbs to my dad on Monday -found the colour codes of the Lamborghini cars - hoping they'll do that same colour


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Rosewill Unveils RGB80 Compact Gaming Keyboard*


Quote:


> Rosewill took serious strides in the direction of gaming peripherals this Computex, beginning with the RGB80 compact gaming keyboard. Featuring a signature Ducky (likely OEM) styling, the RGB80 is an 80-key mechanical keyboard. The Cherry MX Red keys are topped with RGB colors, letting you pick the color, apart from brightness, of the key back-lighting. Its likely Ducky roots can be traced back to its core-logic, which offers 10-key roll over (press up to 10 keys at once, without roll-over). The keyboard features a limited macro system, and common quick-access keys. The WASD keys stand out, with different key caps.


*Rosewill Unveils Color Keycaps for Cherry MX-based Keyboards*




Quote:


> To help organize and color-code your keyset, in case the simple F and J indices don't cut it for you, Rosewill unveiled Color Keycaps. Sold in 104-piece sets, in four colors - yellow, red, green, blue, and pink; the key-caps are compatible with all mechanical keyboards that use Cherry MX switches. Rosewill showed off an example of a heavily color-coded keyboard. Interestingly, these key-caps don't appear to support back-lit illumination.


Source
Source


----------



## HPE1000

Those keycaps are likely rebranded tai hao keycaps. I am super interested in how much they will charge for them because they should only cost 25-30 like before.


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those keycaps are likely rebranded tai hao keycaps. I am super interested in how much they will charge for them because they should only cost 25-30 like before.


Those are Tai Hao keycaps rebranded, $8-9 for a full set is their GB price


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> Those are Tai Hao keycaps rebranded, $8-9 for a full set is their GB price


I thought so, GB price isn't going to be possible though, so I am just going on what keypop sells them for.


----------



## dubsgalore

Oh yeah definitely will get the price jacked up

The Koreans are doing Tai Hao Dolch now!


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Rosewill Unveils RGB80 Compact Gaming Keyboard*
> 
> 
> I just noticed this is like a sad version of Cherry Corp's Handarbeit!


----------



## HPE1000

lol yes it is

Is GMK capable of producing all of those colors?


----------



## Paradigm84

My first impression of those keycaps was that I wasn't interested, but I do like those shades of purple and blue, so maybe I'll get some, even if they are likely ABS.


----------



## dubsgalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol yes it is
> 
> Is GMK capable of producing all of those colors?


Ohhhh yeah
There was going to be a GMK GB from Sherry before his *SECOND* disappearance... I actually have the mockup, want me to find it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My first impression of those keycaps was that I wasn't interested, but I do like those shades of purple and blue, so maybe I'll get some, even if they are likely ABS.


Don't even man, don't even look worth it. Just unless you want some cheap color to your board


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Those look like the set I got from China that cost me like $5 for 6 or so


----------



## Paradigm84

Eh, there's no GB's I'm interested in at the moment, so I could always get a set to put on the Ducky for a while. Not like they'd be worse than the stock Ducky keycaps anyway.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> Ohhhh yeah
> There was going to be a GMK GB from Sherry before his *SECOND* disappearance... I actually have the mockup, want me to find it?
> Don't even man, don't even look worth it. Just unless you want some cheap color to your board


Probably wouldn't be worth it since it would most likely never happen


----------



## dubsgalore

It could happen, you never know...


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those keycaps are likely rebranded tai hao keycaps. I am super interested in how much they will charge for them because they should only cost 25-30 like before.


Definitely Tai Hao caps. It's the identical packaging (sans the label) that they sell it with in China. You can also tell it's Tai Hao by how the underside of the caps look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol yes it is
> 
> Is GMK capable of producing all of those colors?


I believe so, if not it will be close. In GMK colors, it looks like V2 for orange, AE, N7, and 3B for the greens, 3C for the eraser pink color, N6 yellow, N5 blue (which may be too dark) and perhaps a lighter blue on the . key on the numpad that's close to UN6037, but isn't it, V1 red, and UN5046 purple. Sorry for those seemingly random letters, but those are the color codes GMK uses.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Welp guys, I am back.

I tried out a Model M and a few other heavy switch types.....

Would you believe me if I said that they still are not heavy enough?

I think I am going to get a cheap mechanical keyboard and try my hand at switching out the springs.

But this raises a question. Where can I buy springs?

Someone previously said that I could buy a second donor motherboard for the springs, but I feel like there has to be a store that would sell springs. Any ideas?


----------



## Sniping

You'll have to get springs online. You'll have a hard time finding springs that feel heavier than buckling springs. There was a group buy for several spring weights up to 120g a couple months ago but it ended already so you may be out of luck.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> You'll have to get springs online. You'll have a hard time finding springs that feel heavier than buckling springs. There was a group buy for several spring weights up to 120g a couple months ago but it ended already so you may be out of luck.


Can you link me the group buy? I may be able to track down the vendor and order them myself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Can you link me the group buy? I may be able to track down the vendor and order them myself.


It is sprit, you could possibly get them from him now. But shipping directly from korea would be 20 for you. So it would be around 30 shipped for a pack of gold springs in the weight you want. He is going to run a 3rd round at some point, I was the one who did distribution for 1st and 2nd round for him within the US.

Although he is super busy from his actual main groupbuy he is running right now, so I don't know if he would be willing to ship something ahead of all the other people that are waiting for stuff from him right now.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've done it. I've made my perfect keyboard.
> 
> Got my new case in the mail, and I love it. Super Slim, Heavy as crap, amazingly finished. The plate sits super flush with the case, and really is a dream board for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod List
> Poker2
> 80g blues
> dub shot thick PBT caps
> Tex 60% case ( silver )
> WASD custom spacebar "Deadmau5 - The Veldt"
> "Happy life with the machines scattered around the room.
> Look what they made, they made it for me. Happy technology!"


Are there mechanical keyboards built with this style? I would like to acquire one in the future. Thanks!

Love the board btw, hoping I can get something similar


----------



## zflamewing

I know most of that one is custom. I'm not sure if that's the original plate and painted or if that's a custom plate.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is sprit, you could possibly get them from him now. But shipping directly from korea would be 20 for you. So it would be around 30 shipped for a pack of gold springs in the weight you want. He is going to run a 3rd round at some point, I was the one who did distribution for 1st and 2nd round for him within the US.
> 
> Although he is super busy from his actual main groupbuy he is running right now, so I don't know if he would be willing to ship something ahead of all the other people that are waiting for stuff from him right now.


Gotcha, thanks for the heads up.









Also, I do not mind paying up to about 60 bucks for springs. I know that sounds ridiculous, but now that I am trying to learn python for linux, my hands are starting to get worn thin.


----------



## Angrychair

i want a tex case real bad.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Are there mechanical keyboards built with this style? I would like to acquire one in the future. Thanks!
> 
> Love the board btw, hoping I can get something similar


The base I believe you have to buy custom, the key caps as well, but the main board itself you can definitely get. But the 80 g blue switches, that's a tough thing to acquire I'd think.

What do you guys think of this keyboard? I'm thinking of getting it:

http://www.ncix.com/detail/ducky-dk9087-shine-3-mx-b7-90655-1141.htm
http://www.ncix.com/detail/razer-blackwidow-tournament-edition-2014-df-94613-1141.htm

I would like to buy a white keyboard to put my white pbt caps on but haven't be able to locate one.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The base I believe you have to buy custom, the key caps as well, but the main board itself you can definitely get. But the 80 g blue switches, that's a tough thing to acquire I'd think.
> 
> What do you guys think of this keyboard? I'm thinking of getting it:
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/ducky-dk9087-shine-3-mx-b7-90655-1141.htm
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/razer-blackwidow-tournament-edition-2014-df-94613-1141.htm
> 
> I would like to buy a white keyboard to put my white pbt caps on but haven't be able to locate one.


Personally I'd go with the Ducky. I have a Shine 2 and love it. Razer has started using a new type of switch that is getting a lot of good initial feedback from what I've seen here and there. I'm not sure how time tested they are though.

I'm pretty sure Mechanical Keyboards has had white cased Ducky Shines from time to time....worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Are there mechanical keyboards built with this style? I would like to acquire one in the future. Thanks!
> 
> Love the board btw, hoping I can get something similar


Yeah, the only thing thats original to the poker2 that its based off of is the plate and PCB.


----------



## TheReciever

Looks like I have some research to do in order to make my own, thanks for the picture reference though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man with all these new Keyboards coming out i dont know what to get. I feel like having 4-5 mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man with all these new Keyboards coming out i dont know what to get. I feel like having 4-5 mechanical keyboards.


Do it, you know you want to, buy ALL the keyboards.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My board plates are now away with my dad!
Looking forward to the results


----------



## Paradigm84

The winner for the May '14 KOTM is @HPE1000 with his custom board!


----------



## TheReciever

congrats!


----------



## GeneO




----------



## HPE1000

Thanks people


----------



## JayKthnx

Gj hpe!


----------



## jokrik

Well done HPE







always love your work

anyway,
added GMK dolch to my daily driver
http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Dailydriver_zpsa7ebd58f.jpg.html

I have the DSA dolch from SP as well, but I'm running out of board to put on







they're also beautiful


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Gratz!
Hopefully next month I can enter


----------



## zflamewing

Grats HPE!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do it, you know you want to, buy ALL the keyboards.


Well, it is what this thread is based on. I can't wait till a new all white keyboard comes out. I was just about to buy a ducky or filco, but I need to find a all write on.

Damn topping on a tablet is frustrating.


----------



## DF is BUSY

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbtalking-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open

sooo tempted to pick up a blue/white set


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbtalking-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open
> 
> sooo tempted to pick up a blue/white set


If you do, don't order from MD, MK has the same sets for the same price, free shipping, and they have returns/exchanges.

these sets have notoriously bad QC, and it took me 3 orders to get a set that I deemed 'acceptable' some had really messed up legeneds, some had off colors, and black specs in the plastic. ( not even that thrilled with the set I have now )

If I could have done it all over I woudln't have bought the set I have now and would have tried to find a raindrop set or another abs dub shot cap set, as thick pbt dub shots just don't work that well.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Well done HPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always love your work
> 
> anyway,
> added GMK dolch to my daily driver
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Mech Keyboard/Dailydriver_zpsa7ebd58f.jpg.html
> 
> I have the DSA dolch from SP as well, but I'm running out of board to put on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're also beautiful


DSA Dolch Lightsaver?!!!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Running around various newsfeeds yesterday I spotted Rosewill are going to be doing coloured cap sets, that might be something worth looking at, especailly cost-wise (ooh I found a LINK)


----------



## zflamewing

Something about those seems really familiar.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Something about those seems really familiar.


Was it this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Rosewill Unveils RGB80 Compact Gaming Keyboard*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosewill took serious strides in the direction of gaming peripherals this Computex, beginning with the RGB80 compact gaming keyboard. Featuring a signature Ducky (likely OEM) styling, the RGB80 is an 80-key mechanical keyboard. The Cherry MX Red keys are topped with RGB colors, letting you pick the color, apart from brightness, of the key back-lighting. Its likely Ducky roots can be traced back to its core-logic, which offers 10-key roll over (press up to 10 keys at once, without roll-over). The keyboard features a limited macro system, and common quick-access keys. The WASD keys stand out, with different key caps.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosewill Unveils Color Keycaps for Cherry MX-based Keyboards*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To help organize and color-code your keyset, in case the simple F and J indices don't cut it for you, Rosewill unveiled Color Keycaps. Sold in 104-piece sets, in four colors - yellow, red, green, blue, and pink; the key-caps are compatible with all mechanical keyboards that use Cherry MX switches. Rosewill showed off an example of a heavily color-coded keyboard. Interestingly, these key-caps don't appear to support back-lit illumination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source
> Source
Click to expand...


----------



## zflamewing

I was thinking someone had compared/identified them as a rebrand of Tai Hao or something. I haven't had enough coffee yet however.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I was thinking someone had compared/identified them as a rebrand of Tai Hao or something. I haven't had enough coffee yet however.


They did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those keycaps are likely rebranded tai hao keycaps. I am super interested in how much they will charge for them because they should only cost 25-30 like before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubsgalore*
> 
> Those are Tai Hao keycaps rebranded, $8-9 for a full set is their GB price


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Definitely Tai Hao caps. It's the identical packaging (sans the label) that they sell it with in China. You can also tell it's Tai Hao by how the underside of the caps look.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They did.


Ok I'm not crazy...just not enough coffee. Thanks


----------



## BakerMan1971

sorry guys if my post about the keycaps was a repost, I did a quick scan as best I could, but missed the references, I thought ti would help where the MassDrop caps were stated as having issues.


----------



## zflamewing

At the end of the day I'm pretty sure that is all the same manufacture just different outlets of branding and distribution.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just replaced my 2+ years old Razer BlackWidow Ultimate with a Logitech G710+.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> DSA Dolch Lightsaver?!!!


That's actually GMK dolch on a KMAC and KPAD

I have a lightsaver v2 coming soon, will post pic once it's ready


----------



## HPE1000

Your boards are sexy for sure jokrik, still sucks you couldn't get the kpad in the same color as the case. Are there any shops around that would redanodize in the future if you ever wanted to? (Although the red/titanium combo does look incredible, dont get me wrong, that mousepad also pulls it all together)

Dark grey/black case + dolch is literally the perfect combo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yay!
Look what I just received








Can't wait to get my sprayed G710+ and CM XT casing back!

More pics, after they're back + a review!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That's actually GMK dolch on a KMAC and KPAD
> 
> I have a lightsaver v2 coming soon, will post pic once it's ready


Oh, I was actually wondering whether you'll be putting DSA Dolch on your Lightsaver









What LED setup are you planning for the Lightsaver? I've been trying to get my hands on aqua/turquoise LED's, but looks like I'll have to buy them off of Taobao.


----------



## fateswarm

To topre or not to topre? I have no way of testing them. I'm currently on browns by I'd like to upgrade from the 'plastic on plastic' feel (even when greased).


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yay!
> Look what I just received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my sprayed G710+ and CM XT casing back!
> 
> More pics, after they're back + a review!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images!


For a second the alphas looked like Penumbra/Solarized.

Looks like you'll have fun tinkering. I setup my Nostalgia set on my QFR for now till I can get a 60% board to house them. First custom key set and I'm seeing why people prefer aftermarket caps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> For a second the alphas looked like Penumbra/Solarized.
> 
> Looks like you'll have fun tinkering. I setup my Nostalgia set on my QFR for now till I can get a 60% board to house them. First custom key set and I'm seeing why people prefer aftermarket caps.


they're sexy, but also feel nice to type on I must say (the bumblebee set)


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! the Tex CNC'd acrylic cases just got shipped out.

Guess I need to tear apart one of my pokers and get it ready for the case.

Gonna put my poker2 in it I think, and move my PokerX w/ Clears to the alum case I already have.

Poky2, frosted acrylic case, white LED's, and stock white poker caps I think.

Though I kinda want to trade it for a pokerX since I like those so much better.

( also my QFR and Poker2 are up for trade if anyone is interested, pm me )


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! the Tex CNC'd acrylic cases just got shipped out.
> 
> Guess I need to tear apart one of my pokers and get it ready for the case.
> 
> Gonna put my poker2 in it I think, and move my PokerX w/ Clears to the alum case I already have.
> 
> Poky2, frosted acrylic case, white LED's, and stock white poker caps I think.
> 
> Though I kinda want to trade it for a pokerX since I like those so much better.
> 
> ( also my QFR and PokerX are up for trade if anyone is intersted, pm me )


If you're doing a frosty build why not try to find a white PCB 60% like say a FaceW or something? IT would round out the look imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So I spent a good majority of 4hrs playing around with my new keycaps lol.

I think I finally decided what my plan of action is:
Keep it simple and not go over-board with the CM XT and then play around with colours ONCE I get my G710+ case sprayed up - right now it's only Ironman and War Machine on my G710+ & alongside my colourful key covers.

I decided to put the other 4 fun caps on my QWER8 V2 tester - pics below of all!
You'll also see me experimenting with my G710+ by having the key caps on top of the keys on my G710+ - just to see the looks.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Your boards are sexy for sure jokrik, still sucks you couldn't get the kpad in the same color as the case. Are there any shops around that would redanodize in the future if you ever wanted to? (Although the red/titanium combo does look incredible, dont get me wrong, that mousepad also pulls it all together)
> 
> Dark grey/black case + dolch is literally the perfect combo.


I did find a reanodizing shop but with re-anodizing there will be no guarantee that the color outcome would be exactly the same
I will not stand even a slight color difference when attempting to match the color
so I rather have it stay in red









I'm trying to sell some of my unused keyboard since I am really tempted to get one of the nerd pcb... have you seen them? theyre amazing in term of customization and LEDs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Oh, I was actually wondering whether you'll be putting DSA Dolch on your Lightsaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LED setup are you planning for the Lightsaver? I've been trying to get my hands on aqua/turquoise LED's, but looks like I'll have to buy them off of Taobao.


planning for a LED unicorn vomit style









something like that (layout preview taken from someone of GH)

will be using cherry G80-1800 classic beige keyset since I will be using that new layout with arrow clusters consisting 1x "0" number pad
you have one on the way too i guess?


----------



## Sniping

I'm in for the new plate layout. I saw the arrow cluster and I fell in love. I don't even have a matching right shift for that layout since I was planning to have BSP RGB dyesubs and BSP beige TKL set. I don't have a numpad keycap set either, so I have to plan for that too. I'm also planning to go for unicorn vomit, but I ordered a red case so I have to be more careful with my color matching. I'm surprised that so little people went for the red case though, only 3 in total.

I also realized last night that mk.com ran out of thick lube mixtures, so hopefully mkawa is working on another batch of that. Unlubed clears would make me sad


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So I spent a good majority of 4hrs playing around with my new keycaps lol.
> 
> I think I finally decided what my plan of action is:
> Keep it simple and not go over-board with the CM XT and then play around with colours ONCE I get my G710+ case sprayed up - right now it's only Ironman and War Machine on my G710+ & alongside my colourful key covers.
> 
> I decided to put the other 4 fun caps on my QWER8 V2 tester - pics below of all!
> You'll also see me experimenting with my G710+ by having the key caps on top of the keys on my G710+ - just to see the looks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Once you get the XT decked in the bumble bee set that's going to be super sharp!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Once you get the XT decked in the bumble bee set that's going to be super sharp!


I could do that, but I think it would be over the top no?

Here's my problem though:
G710+ is going to be murcielago yellow
And the XT is going to be electric orange (the paints for the cases that is) - I think there might be too much conflict going on, I'll have to see :/


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So I spent a good majority of 4hrs playing around with my new keycaps lol.


The first few pictures reminded me of Legos... at least those caps wouldn't be as painful to step on. XD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> The first few pictures reminded me of Legos... at least those caps wouldn't be as painful to step on. XD


haha yes


----------



## Kimir

Any one here use a pexon pcs cable with a Ducky Shine 3 by any chance? I ordered 3 cables that works fine on my Pure Pro but I've got weird issue on my Shine 3. Sometimes I have a delay before the letters appear (when they do) or I've got repeated letter.
I've noticed that all the 3 cables doesn't have the mass connected so my 2.5" hdd doesn't work with them either, my Canon 7D doesn't care, tho.
Since I purchased them to use with my keyboard mainly, my main concern is with the Shine 3.

(ps: I've emailed them, I was told it could be the Ducky...)


----------



## Jixr

I"m starting to first world probleming like crazy.

Can't decide if I wanna put clears or blacks in my fancy keyboard, I'm starting to lean towards blacks, but I like clears too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I did find a reanodizing shop but with re-anodizing there will be no guarantee that the color outcome would be exactly the same
> I will not stand even a slight color difference when attempting to match the color
> so I rather have it stay in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to sell some of my unused keyboard since I am really tempted to get one of the nerd pcb... have you seen them? theyre amazing in term of customization and LEDs
> planning for a LED unicorn vomit style


Gons keyboards are awesome, both the case and the PCB. I don't know if you can get both under lighting and lighting on the keys at the same time though, that is the only downside. You have to choose one or the other since USB cannot deliver the power for both according to him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I"m starting to first world probleming like crazy.
> 
> Can't decide if I wanna put clears or blacks in my fancy keyboard, I'm starting to lean towards blacks, but I like clears too.


I know it is all personal opinion, but since I like linear switches a lot I put clears on my "fancy" keyboard since I didn't plan to use it 24/7 so it would be a bit of a change when I brought it out. I like the clears a lot, but I still like linear switches for daily use. I'm still going to stick to saying 65-68g black swiches are the sweet spot for linear switches, because they are heavier than reds but lighter than black switches, so they aren't so tiring to use. (Even though black switches really dont wear out my fingers a lot in the first place)


----------



## Jixr

I wanna use my fancy board at home... so i'm thinking of throwing blacks on it, and making my second fancy case ( the cnc'd acrlyic tex ) to have the greens, and my beater poker to be clears.

I really need an aftermarket 60% plate so I can easily swap them out when I feel its time to change.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gons keyboards are awesome, both the case and the PCB. I don't know if you can get both under lighting and lighting on the keys at the same time though, that is the only downside. You have to choose one or the other since USB cannot deliver the power for both according to him.


With the new nerd pcb, you can have both


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> With the new nerd pcb, you can have both


This changes everything


----------



## Radmanhs

Well i got my cherry blue switches in yesterday. after an hour of nightmares I ended up with this, it works perfectly now. The first time I unsoldered the switch i burnt 2 of the traces and then it didn't work at all, then came in the wires from an old phone charger


----------



## Jixr

I had to do the exact same thing to a poker I had, the P.O. burned the traces and I mangaged to fix it. and wire is wire, as long as it makes the connection.

I started painting a plate today, got in a rush and messed it up, so now i'm letting it soak in a chemical bath to strip it down to the bare metal so I can start fresh. Horray for chemical burns on my hands.

But I did find a sweet blue that will match my keycaps, not sure how well the final product will look though.


----------



## zflamewing

Anyone know how 65g Blues feel compared to greens? Is it a middle ground like like 65g Black but clicky?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Anyone know how 65g Blues feel compared to greens? Is it a middle ground like like 65g Black but clicky?


As far as I can test via my QWER8 V2:
Greens are just heavier blues. They don't feel like blacks, as they are linear "feeling" - at least that's my thoughts


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So after having thought about it - what I might do is:
Buy 90 or so YELLOW key covers, in order to have a nice black and yellow theme going on with my G710+, after it will have a yellow lamborghini colour to its shell.
I think this way it would look absolutely epic - here's how the covers look like:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1477428/my-great-key-cover-purchase-experience-with-buychina


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As far as I can test via my QWER8 V2:
> Greens are just heavier blues. They don't feel like blacks, as they are linear "feeling" - at least that's my thoughts


My QFR and Shine 2 are MX Blues and my XT is MX Greens so I Know how those feel.

HPE commented a bit earlier that linear stems with various weight springs including 65g were a middle ground between reds and blacks. So I asked if 65g springs had a similar effect for clicky switches being a bit heavier than blues but not as heavy as greens.

Currently I'm kind of hot and cold with greens. There are some days I'm perfectly happy with them and others they seem a bit heavy to me. It might depend on how tired I feel. I notice I like them less early in the morning when I first get to the office than I do toward the end of the day. I'm still waiting on my SA key caps to see how that changes the feel.


----------



## Paradigm84

Canned air arrived so I decided to clean the keyboard:

Before (keys on):



Before (keys off):



After (keys off):



After (keys on):


----------



## HPE1000

At least to me, it takes a somewhat significant weight difference for clicky switches to feel heavier since most of the weight is coming from the click I guess. I honestly struggle to differentiate stock blues from 65g blues. I still haven't tried 68 or 70g blues though, I think either of those two should have a bit more noticeable difference from stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Canned air arrived so I decided to clean the keyboard:
> 
> Before (keys on):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before (keys off):
> 
> 
> 
> After (keys off):
> 
> 
> 
> After (keys on):


Nothing nicer than getting a keyboard all cleaned up









Do those cans of air contain anti inhalant stuff though? I stopped using canned air after they started putting that junk in them, since there is a good chance whatever you use it on gets that chemical on it. And then it gets on your hands, and so on. Bad taste everywhere


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nothing nicer than getting a keyboard all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those cans of air contain anti inhalant stuff though? I stopped using canned air after they started putting that junk in them, since there is a good chance whatever you use it on gets that chemical on it. And then it gets on your hands, and so on. Bad taste everywhere


Some kind of solvent by the smell of the stuff, but nothing that would be harmful to the keyboard, it dries and disappears in seconds.


----------



## fateswarm

One of these days I'll figure a way to make my own compressed air. It's something about purchasing "just air" that gets me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've never seen the need for compressed air myself - I can see why people use it though! Good job on the cleaning!


----------



## Paradigm84

There's lots of options other than canned air, you could buy a DataVac, even the pump for an airbed could work if you had the right nozzle for it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What about the keys them-self, I clean the top with microfiber cloth and water + white vinegar mix and it cleans them nicely but not sides.

Also for key stabilizers. What's is the better method? The cherry stabilizer or the method with metal bars.


----------



## Paradigm84

Are you asking which are better, Cherry or Costar? If so, it's subjective, many people prefer Costar as they don't make the large keys feel "mushy", but some people like Cherry as Costar can make big keys rattle when pressed.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've never seen the need for compressed air myself - I can see why people use it though! Good job on the cleaning!


For mechanical keyboards I agree. Their necessity is almost irreplaceable though for "fixing" laptop heatsinks without dismantling them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some kind of solvent by the smell of the stuff, but nothing that would be harmful to the keyboard, it dries and disappears in seconds.


That isn't the thing, spray it on something, wipe it with your finger and then lick your finger. You will know what I am talking about if it has that stuff in it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That isn't the thing, spray it on something, wipe it with your finger and then lick your finger. You will know what I am talking about if it has that stuff in it


Well if it has a solvent in, I don't really want to taste it. It just sprays out gas.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *I don't really want to taste it*


That is kinda the point.









It is meant to prevent idiots from inhaling it to get high, they started putting it in all the cans after a bunch of kids started dying. I don't think they will even sell you them in the stores unless you are 18yo anymore.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is kinda the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is meant to prevent idiots from inhaling it to get high, they started putting it in all the cans after a bunch of kids started dying. I don't think they will even sell you them in the stores unless you are 18yo anymore.


you can get it without the bitterant if you order from certain places. like a gun shop or an enterprise office store.

i cant use the normal stuff makes my whole house taste bitter


----------



## Jixr

yeah, most of them have the new anti inhalation chemicals in them.

I just use a blower I use on my camera equipment or my air compressor. easiest way to clean if you have one.

And for the caps themselves, denture tabs work great, you can get 50 for like $4, and thats several cleanings worth.
( and your caps will have a nice minty smell! )


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, so TL;DR, the board still works, and the canned air is better for cleaning than inhaling. Glad we got the obvious stuff out of the way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, so TL;DR, the board still works, and the canned air is better for cleaning than inhaling. Glad we got the obvious stuff out of the way.


LEL








I personally just use a cloth - does the job for me


----------



## connectwise

This was on imgur front page recently:










my reaction:


----------



## Paradigm84

Mmm, dat HHKB.


----------



## andrews2547

How many computers are actually connected to those monitors?


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, the two new resources I was discussing a few weeks ago are up:


Keyboard Glossary

Frequently Asked Questions
Let me know if you have any suggestions or spot any mistakes.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Mmm, dat HHKB.


The one true keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> The one true keyboard.


Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Haven't seen you in a while.


Hola....real life is getting in the way.

Since we're talking about the one true keyboard...I present my 55g type-s.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice, I have still yet to get a Topre board, think I'd still like the FC660C layout more than the HHKB, but who knows, maybe you get used it.


----------



## Pierce

What would be the best cherry Mex red keyboard at the cheapest price? I already spent $60 on a cherry brown one thinking there was only one color. I dont need a ton of features, just something that works great for fps fps games.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice, I have still yet to get a Topre board, think I'd still like the FC660C layout more than the HHKB, but who knows, maybe you get used it.


The 660C layout is awesome. The way pgup/pgdn/home/end are programmed into the arrow keys is very intuitive. I love my 660C!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> What would be the best cherry Mex red keyboard at the cheapest price? I already spent $60 on a cherry brown one thinking there was only one color. I dont need a ton of features, just something that works great for fps fps games.


Do you want a 104 or TKL form factor?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So playing with a totally new keyboard, Cherry MX red tenkeyless. Or the Corsair k65



I miss the number pad already.









Reds are also... not bad, I miss the tactile bump, but they're still nice anyways


----------



## szeged

Just HULK smashed a Razer blackwidow 2013, kept making me lose games when it would randomly use macros and get stuck strafing in wow. Don't think I've ever gotten mad enough to the point where I unplug something, walk all the way outside, go back to the garage, get a sledge and just go to town on it.


----------



## andrews2547

A bad workman blames his tools. A bad gamer blames his controls.


----------



## szeged

Yep faulty keyboard I'd my fault makes sense.


----------



## andrews2547

Yup, you should have cleaned it regularly, then it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## szeged

It's been doing it since the day I got it, just not this bad until today. Well not anymore I guess.


----------



## fateswarm

I have a Quickfire TK browns. Since day 1 it had a faulty windows key. It turns out it was completely missing a connection of a resistor with the board, soldered it and it works.

Then, it turns out it violates the max current of USB and it was probably the reason it locked up on a laptop. Worked around it with a powered hub or being careful.

Sturdy case, but I shouldn't have broken my promise Coolermaster and Corsair are only good box makers


----------



## szeged

I'm gonna mail them back the box containing the powdered remains of this keyboard with a note kindly asking them to make better products, third Razer product I've had to get rid of this year.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Why don't you guys just return them rather than keeping a faulty board lol


----------



## fateswarm

I hate returns. It means waiting. I fixed it with soldering and worked around the design flow of max current violation, so I keep it.


----------



## szeged

Razer rma service is worse than Asus. Believe me, I tried. Now what to replace this garbage with.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, some TK's and batches of QFR's, have been known to have some faulty soldering joints.

On a QFR-Stealth I had I had to fix a joint that was not properly connected from the factory.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Razer rma service is worse than Asus. Believe me, I tried. Now what to replace this garbage with.


Oh dear god no!


----------



## fateswarm

Try topre switches, they are good, rare and expensive.


----------



## Jixr

changed up my prized poker, and for the better I think.

Changed the pcb to a pokerX from the poker2, painted the plate blue to match the keycaps, and changed the mx greens to blacks. and Its soo much better to me now.

I'll put the poker2 w/ green switches back in its old case, and my ohter pokerX w/ clears in a new case once it comes in the mail.

Only sad part is no longer LED backlighting, but with the thick caps it was kinda pointless anyway.

blacks + plate + alum. case = solid as a rock thock thock thock typing

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0861_zpsaba93935.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0862_zps44b27708.jpg.html


----------



## Pierce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> The 660C layout is awesome. The way pgup/pgdn/home/end are programmed into the arrow keys is very intuitive. I love my 660C!
> Do you want a 104 or TKL form factor?


whats the difference between the two? I want a good cherry MX red keyboard for fps games. Something under $100 would be great,


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> whats the difference between the two? I want a good cherry MX red keyboard for fps games. Something under $100 would be great,


Go to budget board:
Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid ( in your choice of switches )

If you're near a Frys Electronics, they are having a sale on them right now.


----------



## Pierce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Go to budget board:
> Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid ( in your choice of switches )
> 
> If you're near a Frys Electronics, they are having a sale on them right now.


lmao, I bought this exact keyboard but with the brown swtiches. Honestly, I shouldve googled the colors because I didnt know what the hell they meant.

Ok by budget, am I missing any key features that the expensive ones have? I dont want to buy this kb and regret it. If theyre all the same speed when I click the buttons then I dont care... this is just for fps games so I assume there arent too many features I need. Is there something I should look out for?

thanks guys


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> lmao, I bought this exact keyboard but with the brown swtiches. Honestly, I shouldve googled the colors because I didnt know what the hell they meant.
> 
> Ok by budget, am I missing any key features that the expensive ones have? I dont want to buy this kb and regret it. If theyre all the same speed when I click the buttons then I dont care... this is just for fps games so I assume there arent too many features I need. Is there something I should look out for?
> 
> thanks guys


Typically people suggest the QFR because its low starting price, its amazing build quality for the price, that it comes in nearly every switch type, and is just overall a good solid board with no gimmiky extras. They are easy to mod, and lots of modding options for them.

Typically, the more expensive boards have more features ( like volume wheels, backlighting, and macro keys ), are full sized, or have better build quality.

I have 5 mechs now, and I still have the first one I bought, which is my QFR.

And basically, there is no speed difference when pressing down a brown compared to a red, just different feeling. Thats is. To some people, its kind of a big deal ( like me, I hate browns ) but to others it won't matter.

You won't see an increase in gaming performance when using a red switch compared to browns, or even a mech compared to a cheap regular keyboard for that matter.


----------



## szeged

Such a beauty







.

Replaced my smashed blackwidow with a mx red corsair k70 till the evga or Asus mechs release, really like the look of both







.


----------



## Pierce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Typically people suggest the QFR because its low starting price, its amazing build quality for the price, that it comes in nearly every switch type, and is just overall a good solid board with no gimmiky extras. They are easy to mod, and lots of modding options for them.
> 
> Typically, the more expensive boards have more features ( like volume wheels, backlighting, and macro keys ), are full sized, or have better build quality.
> 
> I have 5 mechs now, and I still have the first one I bought, which is my QFR.
> 
> And basically, there is no speed difference when pressing down a brown compared to a red, just different feeling. Thats is. To some people, its kind of a big deal ( like me, I hate browns ) but to others it won't matter.
> 
> You won't see an increase in gaming performance when using a red switch compared to browns, or even a mech compared to a cheap regular keyboard for that matter.


I read somewhere that there is like a 10 (forgot the measurement) difference between the red and brown swtiches. Like actions happen quicker on a red switch as opposed to a brown one, is that significant? Because I only play fps games now and it seems like every bit of performance from your hardware matters.

thanks for the help


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierce*
> 
> I read somewhere that there is like a 10 (forgot the measurement) difference between the red and brown swtiches. Like actions happen quicker on a red switch as opposed to a brown one, is that significant? Because I only play fps games now and it seems like every bit of performance from your hardware matters.
> 
> thanks for the help


reds/browns/clears/blacks trigger as fast as your fingers can move. the only exception to that would be blues and greens, but its probably an unoticeable difference ( if you were in a race to press a key 100 times, the greens/blues would probably only be like 2 key press's behind )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> reds/browns/clears/blacks trigger as fast as your fingers can move. the only exception to that would be blues and greens, but its probably an unoticeable difference ( if you were in a race to press a key 100 times, the greens/blues would probably only be like 2 key press's behind )


I disagree, they would be behind quite a bit if we are talking about actuation, and not bottoming out. They would probably be nearly identical if you were having a spamming race where you were forced to bottom out though. The hysteresis in cherry mx blues/greens makes it slower in spamming. On black and red switches you can ride the actuation point and spam a lot faster. (Clears and browns as well, but linear would be the easiest to spam once you know where the actuation point is)

Although I am not going to claim either is somehow better for gaming than the other, because it is really all personal preference.

Unless I read that wrong and you were saying blues vs greens, and not blue/green vs linear and tactile.


----------



## Jixr

either way, a changing switches won't improve your game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't feel as if different switches help you move differently - but there is a huge FEEL factor to it and the actuation point plays a huge role.
For me, gaming on blacks FPS gaming, made me tiresome and lazy. With browns, and reds I'm very much more versatile with FPS gaming


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been using browns for a week. They are nice and all but i feel like i already miss blues. They feel good but its the experience that you know its there but you don't hear or feel as much. After gaming and typing you forget that you are using a mechanical switch. With blues you always knew what you where using.


----------



## szeged

using reds today, definitely miss the blues but im sure ill get used to this after a couple days of gaming. Im guessing my friends wont miss the blues lol, always getting mad at me in skype and vent.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> using reds today, definitely miss the blues but im sure ill get used to this after a couple days of gaming. Im guessing my friends wont miss the blues lol, always getting mad at me in skype and vent.


I had a friend who always got mad at my blues in skype, I convinced him to buy a mechanical keyboard after trying mine and now he is the loud one in skype (I have since moved on to black switches while using skype







)

Guess I cannot complain, although it does get annoying.


----------



## szeged

whenever they would complain i would just move the mic closer to the keyboard and just type away, they usually got the hint but sometimes it took 10+ minutes of straight typing for them to get it lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Getting used is fine. I got used right away. I just thing blues are better experience. I have tried Reds and really could not use them. Browns are my limit. My family and my brother love my new keyboard though since it makes so much less noise.


----------



## szeged

i was originally going to go for a mx red board but i fat finger pretty much everything i do and end up using stuff in games i dont want to, so i went for blues instead. I havent tried gaming yet with this red but i can tell theres gonna be some problems for me personally until i get used to the sensitivity of the reds lol.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was originally going to go for a mx red board but i fat finger pretty much everything i do and end up using stuff in games i dont want to, so i went for blues instead. I havent tried gaming yet with this red but i can tell theres gonna be some problems for me personally until i get used to the sensitivity of the reds lol.


no love for blacks?


----------



## DF is BUSY

$129.00 USD to taste some topres?





































https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,1&pid=za0100


----------



## szeged

Dats racist! Lol.

Never tried black switches, heard they take a little extra effort to press down?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> $129.00 USD to taste some topres?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,1&pid=za0100


Consider me $129 poorer. I know people say the TypeHeaven isn't exactly the best Topre board out there, but where else can you get a full sized Topre (or any size) for that price for that matter?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

finished my ergodox! I just need some dsa caps using dcs caps is impossible but perhaps I will do a guide after I get used to it for a while. I think the massdrop instructions could using some more in depth stuff and there isn't much about ergodox on OCN.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is completely random...but last night I had a dream that my mum came up to be with a bag of switches, asking me what she should do with them. Furthermore she called me a newbie for some reason, as she had always had a mech keyboard, before I was born. (This isn't true but could have been)
So very random lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is completely random...but last night I had a dream that my mum came up to be with a bag of switches, asking me what she should do with them. Furthermore she called me a newbie for some reason, as she had always had a mech keyboard, before I was born. (This isn't true but could have been)
> So very random lol


Always had dreams like that for different things i really wanted.


----------



## chrisguitar

Calling all Blackwidow owners, any issues with your keyboards? I'm considering buying one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Calling all Blackwidow owners, any issues with your keyboards? I'm considering buying one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Just HULK smashed a Razer blackwidow 2013, kept making me lose games when it would randomly use macros and get stuck strafing in wow. Don't think I've ever gotten mad enough to the point where I unplug something, walk all the way outside, go back to the garage, get a sledge and just go to town on it.


i got so tired of the blackwidow i had constantly messing up, well its sitting in its box in about 5058439034 pieces now. Ill never be touching razer crap again. Get a corsair k70 over it if youre just buying from bestbuy or something. wayyyy better feeling so far.


----------



## fateswarm

We got any budget topres yet? I got to try that thing and I'm not giving more than €100.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> We got any budget topres yet? I got to try that thing and I'm not giving more than €100.


there was one posted a page or two back, $129.99 i think it was.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got so tired of the blackwidow i had constantly messing up, well its sitting in its box in about 5058439034 pieces now. Ill never be touching razer crap again. Get a corsair k70 over it if youre just buying from bestbuy or something. wayyyy better feeling so far.


I've heard many issues with led's dying with the corsair k70, many people on this site told me to stay away from it a while ago.

Another question in general: What about the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate? although it misses a wrist rest, it fits everything I want. Don't particularly like the red led but I'll live with it if I know the keyboard is good.


----------



## szeged

i dont really mind the leds dying or anything, couldnt really care less about looks, as far as functionality and usability go though, ill never ever touch another razer product. Also if something does die on the keyboard, corsair usually has a good rma service, atleast they did for other products ive had from them.


----------



## pathfindercod

I have had my k70 since the day it was released. So far so good with the LEDs. I am finding I don't like how I have to bottom the key out for registration. I still like the keyboard a lot. I am now testing out the logitech g710+ to see if I like to any better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Calling all Blackwidow owners, any issues with your keyboards? I'm considering buying one.


i like mine, i have zero issues


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like mine, i have zero issues


They are relatively cheap here for the 2013 edition ones (using the Cherry switches), so I'll buy it and see how it goes, had no issues with the Arctosa, just the fact I split water on it and makes my computer bsod due a short.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I've heard many issues with led's dying with the corsair k70, many people on this site told me to stay away from it a while ago.
> 
> Another question in general: What about the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate? although it misses a wrist rest, it fits everything I want. Don't particularly like the red led but I'll live with it if I know the keyboard is good.


there were reports of it for the G710+ too - I fortunately haven't had any problems for over a year


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there were reports of it for the G710+ too - I fortunately haven't had any problems for over a year


I have a G710+. Do you think Logitech improved QC over the year? Also my BlackWidow 2012 was a tank. I washed it with hot water 2 times to get coke out and never had a problem. Funny thing i even spilled blood on PCB and that shut the keyboard down, removed it with alcohol and worked again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have a G710+. Do you think Logitech improved QC over the year? Also my BlackWidow 2012 was a tank. I washed it with hot water 2 times to get coke out and never had a problem. Funny thing i even spilled blood on PCB and that shut the keyboard down, removed it with alcohol and worked again.


First question is: What on earth were you doing in front of your PC !?
I hope it wasn't a game pissing you off THAT much!

I have no idea about the Logitech question bro - although I do bear it in mind at the back of my mind, because I am slightly worried that if anything happens, I'll be screwed.
But so far, I've very much been happy with it - no problems.
I should note though: When I bought it I noticed one or two of the keys hadn't been coated properly in black, thus a little white dot was on them, that "leaked" light.

As shown here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316586/logitech-g710-disassembly-and-modification-56k-warning/50#post_19476203


----------



## Sniping

Have you guys seen the new TKL case from TEX? They look really nice, but more importantly we'll be able to have a reliable source for TKL cases again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First question is: What on earth were you doing in front of your PC !?
> I hope it wasn't a game pissing you off THAT much!
> 
> I have no idea about the Logitech question bro - although I do bear it in mind at the back of my mind, because I am slightly worried that if anything happens, I'll be screwed.
> But so far, I've very much been happy with it - no problems.
> I should note though: When I bought it I noticed one or two of the keys hadn't been coated properly in black, thus a little white dot was on them, that "leaked" light.
> 
> As shown here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316586/logitech-g710-disassembly-and-modification-56k-warning/50#post_19476203


Got in a fight with my brother and did not notice my mouse was beading.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Calling all Blackwidow owners, any issues with your keyboards? I'm considering buying one.


I would say avoid razer products especially their mech keyboards because they fall apart. They have too many frills and flashing lights and plastic and then they break. Yes the K70 does have issues with the LEDs failing but I would recommend that over a black widow. I would recommend a cooler master board or a ducky if they are available in Australia. They are built like rocks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Got in a fight with my brother and did not notice my mouse was beading.


Ouch


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I would say avoid razer products especially their mech keyboards because they fall apart. They have too many frills and flashing lights and plastic and then they break. Yes the K70 does have issues with the LEDs failing but I would recommend that over a black widow. I would recommend a cooler master board or a ducky if they are available in Australia. They are built like rocks.


I have a corsair board and a cooler master board. I would definitely get the CMstorm QFR or any quick fire board. My corsair board was pretty much a throwaway board. It works amazingly but I just wanted it to tinker around. It was my first mechboard.

K60 non backlit, but I made it backlit. Why? Because mods, thats why.


----------



## zflamewing

If you're not in need of back lighting I'd say get a CM QFR or a CM XT, TKL and Full Size respectively. If you need a backlit board as stated before Ducky Shine boards are pretty solid. I own one of each love them all. My main rig has the Shine 2, my Linux box has the QFR, and my desk at work has the XT.


----------



## Blaise170

Just got a new board with brown switches, the first mechanical keyboard I've owned. I've always heard such good things about them but the typing just feels a little weird to me. Is this something I'll get used to?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Just got a new board with brown switches, the first mechanical keyboard I've owned. I've always heard such good things about them but the typing just feels a little weird to me. Is this something I'll get used to?


Yeah you have to get used to them. I dont think browns are best first switch.


----------



## zflamewing

Coming from rubber domes any mechanical board will feel wonky at first...you'll adjust quickly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Topre are clearly the best first switch.

If you like them, you keep the board, if you don't, you sell an expensive like new board for a discount and make other people happy.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah you have to get used to them. I dont think browns are best first switch.


Heard they were the best median switch for gaming and typing since I'll be doing a lot of school papers on it. I'll give it a week or so to see if I'll keep it.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Heard they were the best median switch for gaming and typing since I'll be doing a lot of school papers on it. I'll give it a week or so to see if I'll keep it.


I added 50a o-rings to mine. I prefer it, but some say browns with o-rings feel like domes. I'm not a floater and prefer to bottom out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Heard they were the best median switch for gaming and typing since I'll be doing a lot of school papers on it. I'll give it a week or so to see if I'll keep it.


Blues are best for typing.


----------



## TheReciever

I have found that I enjoy blues more than I do my Browns now. Its hard for me to type on my Rosewill BRI9000 now. I was thinking of swapping the switches for reds from my dead K90 and see how I like it then

The k90 is a pain to pry the switch out though. I may just desolder it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I have found that I enjoy blues more than I do my Browns now. Its hard for me to type on my Rosewill BRI9000 now. I was thinking of swapping the switches for reds from my dead K90 and see how I like it then
> 
> The k90 is a pain to pry the switch out though. I may just desolder it


If you like Blues you are going to hate Reds.


----------



## TheReciever

Probably not as much as my browns lol, I had the K90 for a couple of years before it died and enjoyed it while I had it. Though I could have turned to the dark side since then


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Blues are best for typing.


He said median for two functions. He is right.


----------



## Jixr

Well really,

( insert switch color here ) is best for ( insert computing function here )


----------



## roflcopter159

Have some o rings in the mail. Curious about how they will change the feel of these reds. Should have them tomorrow


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well really,
> 
> ( insert switch color here ) is best for ( insert computing function here )


Used the guide on Das Keyboards to help pick them out. http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/mechanical-keyboard-guide/#keyswitches


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well really,
> 
> ( insert switch color here ) is best for ( insert computing function here )


Well a lot of people say REDs are best for gaming since they are the lightest and liner. Browns are middle ground and Blues are good for Typing. That however does not make them bad at other things.
I loved Blues for gaming.


----------



## zflamewing

Currently I use blues exclusively at home and greens at work.I'm going to tinker with blues with 65g springs a bit before I build the ErgoDox and if I like them as much as I suspect I'll probably swap everything to 65g.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you like Blues you are going to hate Reds.


Not true for everyone.

Having used blues and reds, I like them both, blues more, but that's different.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( insert switch color here ) is best for ( insert computing function here )


"The Aperture Science Bring Your Keyboard to Work Day is the perfect time to have it tested."


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> "The Aperture Science Bring Your Keyboard to Work Day is the perfect time to have it tested."


I've brought all my keyboards to work, I currently have one there permanently, and usually i'll bring in a poker as well.

also! my new TEX CNC'd case should be shipping out tomorrow, So excited to get it in.

( I still really need to find another poker plate though )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> "The Aperture Science Bring Your Keyboard to Work Day is the perfect time to have it tested."


Relevant.

My brothers keyboard


----------



## Kimir

That's one beautiful Portal keyboard!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've brought all my keyboards to work, I currently have one there permanently, and usually i'll bring in a poker as well.
> 
> also! my new TEX CNC'd case should be shipping out tomorrow, So excited to get it in.
> 
> ( I still really need to find another poker plate though )


Now that I have my own desk on campus (with a junky Dell) for graduate research, I'm tempted to buy another mech to replace the rubber dome keyboard there. Maybe a Unicomp to annoy the other grad students in the lab.

j/k I'd probably seek out something with clears. I like my Ducky Shine II w/browns, but I'd like to get something with stiffer springs. I'm always hitting random keys when I reach for the keyboard blindly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Relevant.
> 
> My brothers keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've brought all my keyboards to work, I currently have one there permanently, and usually i'll bring in a poker as well.
> 
> also! my new TEX CNC'd case should be shipping out tomorrow, So excited to get it in.
> 
> ( I still really need to find another poker plate though )


That the frosty one? I could see an all white theme or maybe a really pale blue and white...you know keeping it frosty and all.









Thank you thank you....I'll be here all week be sure to tip the waitresses and bartenders generously...









Seriously though I think a white and clears theme would rock!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I think a white and clears theme would rock!


Yeah, that's what I was thinking, PokerX pcb in it, mx clears ( I don't have an extra plate for it quite yet ) and throw my white front printed caps on it. I also have a poker2 pcb I could put it it that has a white plate, leds, and green switches, but I'm not a big fan of the poker2 layout and swapping the plate to the pokerX would be a huge hassle.

I also have a fun idea for some lighting mods, but I won't know how that will work until I have the case in hand.
I really wish it was clear acrlyic, but I suppose that would just get scratched up too easily.


----------



## Nhb93

From trying them out in store, blues feel the best, but can anyone comment on the feel of blues and clears, especially ergo-clears? I would love the feel without the sound, mostly because I play a lot of my games over Skype with friends, and would rather keep them as friends.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking, PokerX pcb in it, mx clears ( I don't have an extra plate for it quite yet ) and throw my white front printed caps on it. I also have a poker2 pcb I could put it it that has a white plate, leds, and green switches, but I'm not a big fan of the poker2 layout and swapping the plate to the pokerX would be a huge hassle.
> 
> I also have a fun idea for some lighting mods, but I won't know how that will work until I have the case in hand.
> I really wish it was clear acrlyic, but I suppose that would just get scratched up too easily.






 you could look into


----------



## Paradigm84

So, I might be getting a keyboard to review in a few weeks.









Unfortunately, I can't keep it. But still, I get to try out a new board for a few days/ a week.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So, I might be getting a keyboard to review in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't keep it. But still, I get to try out a new board for a few days/ a week.


Not sure if it's what you're testing but I'd be curious how the CM Storm Torpe would feel.


----------



## Paradigm84

I won't be testing out the Novatouch, no, it'll be a Cherry MX board that looks promising.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I won't be testing out the Novatouch, no, it'll be a Cherry MX board that looks promising.


Either way I look forward to news of new mech goodness


----------



## BakerMan1971

oooh new review Para







looking forward to it








has anyone noticed the ThermalTake kalih switch board reviewed recently? Blue copies, but backed by a 5 year warranty, the downside was they were louder than cherry blues.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Is there a TKL with programmable G key thingys?

Just curious


----------



## Insane569

Anyone see this Rosewill RGB keyboard? Going for a hot 100$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201071


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is there a TKL with programmable G key thingys?
> 
> Just curious


http://www.monoprice.com/Product?ab3=b&utm_expid=58369800-11.R-enhtUGRrSdHz5vzpVS2g.1&c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monoprice.com%2F%3Fref%3Dcj

This is pretty much the only option that I know of.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?ab3=b&utm_expid=58369800-11.R-enhtUGRrSdHz5vzpVS2g.1&c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monoprice.com%2F%3Fref%3Dcj
> 
> This is pretty much the only option that I know of.


Hmm thanks, didnt think there was much lol

Wonder why no companys really done it


----------



## TheReciever

Oohh I love the style of that keyboard, bookmarked for sure. thanks for sharing!

Are there more offerings of similar style besides the corsair k series?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> oooh new review Para
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed the ThermalTake kalih switch board reviewed recently? Blue copies, but backed by a 5 year warranty, the downside was they were louder than cherry blues.


I have the Tt eSports Poseidon Z with brown Kailh switches. I've heard brown switches before and they sound about the same to me.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Anyone see this Rosewill RGB keyboard? Going for a hot 100$
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201071


that's pretty cool actually.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oohh I love the style of that keyboard, bookmarked for sure. thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are there more offerings of similar style besides the corsair k series?


gons keyboards


----------



## DF is BUSY

@Paradigm84

@Jixr

any recommendations for a good bang/buck TKL + white chassis keyboard in red/brown/clear switch?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Paradigm84
> 
> @Jixr
> 
> any recommendations for a good bang/buck TKL + white chassis keyboard in red/brown/clear switch?


I'm sure you've asked this at least 5 times. Or someone else has.

http://www.banggood.com/Keycool-87-White-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Clear-Switch-p-89115.html


----------



## TheReciever

link doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> link doesnt seem to work for me


Link works but they are sold out of that model.


----------



## TheReciever

weird, just times out for me. Must be my current location


----------



## Paradigm84

Oops, missed that. In that case, no idea, I can't find stock anywhere.


----------



## Jixr

QFR + Paint

There is also a white filco TLK, and there were limited editions white Quickfire Tk's if you can still find them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Relevant.
> My brothers keyboard


Whatever happened to the zelda board you had planned?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whatever happened to the zelda board you had planned?


It's done as well, its his keyboard









Pics


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's done as well, its his keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics


My only reaction could be best described, by Bale:


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's done as well, its his keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics


What kind of camera do you use? I take a lot of pictures with my Galaxy S4, but the quality still isn't there even for an 8MP camera.


----------



## Jixr

also, I have a custom 60% plate I bought from JDCarp on the way for my next pokey poke.

stainless steel, with cutouts for easy swapping switches. Should be nice, and should come in around the same time as my new case.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What kind of camera do you use? I take a lot of pictures with my Galaxy S4, but the quality still isn't there even for an 8MP camera.


sensor size>megapixels.

and i wanna say he has a nikon 3100 with the 18-55mm kit lens...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sensor size>megapixels.
> 
> and i wanna say he has a nikon 3100 with the 18-55mm kit lens...


This.


----------



## TheReciever

Im thinking Canon EOS M or NX mini myself. Havent made a definitive decision yet

Looks like Canon would be better but my gf wants to take selfies lol


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also, I have a custom 60% plate I bought from JDCarp on the way for my next pokey poke.
> 
> stainless steel, with cutouts for easy swapping switches. Should be nice, and should come in around the same time as my new case.


Grats on the find! I know you've been looking for awhile.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im thinking Canon EOS M or NX mini myself. Havent made a definitive decision yet
> 
> Looks like Canon would be better but my gf wants to take selfies lol





Spoiler: Off Topic camera talk



I have the M, it has tons of flaws, but if you can work around them, its an amazing little camera for what they are selling for now. Some things I can't stand about it, but there is no other pocketable camera with an entry level DSLR internals for its price range. Its built like a tank, and the lens's for it are amazing. ( way above the cheap 'kit' lens's that the DSLR's ship with )

I paid $400 for mine brand new with both lens's.
I mainly use it for concerts and places where I can't bring my DSLR or where its much easier to carry it in a pocket.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0070_zpscd4cc115.jpg.html


----------



## TheReciever

Now thats what Im talking about!

I may just have to get a separate NX mini for the gf, should likely only need the pancake if anything but im digging those pictures for sure


----------



## Jixr

Spoiler: more OT camera talk



I hate the touchscreen and some of the other things about it, but for what I paid for it and its portability, its pretty awesome.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9746-Edit_zpsdcd74cd7.jpg.html
you can see me in the jumbo tron!



you'll be hard pressed to find a camera in this price range with as good low light capability as the M.
But if you plan on shooting anything moving, kids, sports, etc, I don't really recommend it. Still life, landscape, product shots, astrophotography, etc, its perfect for


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> snip


Ill send you a PM lol, dont want to anger Phil :O


----------



## Paradigm84

I was considering getting a Fuji X20 or X30 if it's out at the end of the year, but that camera looks interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Ill send you a PM lol, dont want to anger Phil :O


I'll just change the thread title to "Mechanical Keyboards and Camera Club".


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was considering getting a Fuji X20 or X30 if it's out at the end of the year, but that camera looks interesting.
> I'll just change the thread title to "Mechanical Keyboards and Camera Club".


Yeah! That'll show'em!

(probably not) lol


----------



## Jixr

@TheReciever We're about to be called into the principals office for some padd'lin, or what we call it down in texas.. a "come to jesus meeting"


----------



## TheReciever

pfffft

Ill just be another awnry member of society and run to facebook and cry about my (first world) problems and blame OCN for discrimination

The internets will back my play right?

Logic, lol


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> pfffft
> 
> Ill just be another awnry member of society and run to facebook and cry about my (first world) problems and blame OCN for discrimination
> 
> The internets will back my play right?
> 
> Logic, lol


Hahaha sorry for starting the off topic discussion, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's also the Sony NEX range, which has been highly praised by photographers. Did think about it, but to really get anything out of it for any range, further than 5m, you'll need a not so portable lens.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> that's pretty cool actually.


Yea it seems pretty nice. How ever their software isn't finished yet so the 16.8 million colours is WAY less. Just gotta wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## boredgunner

Will these ever come back in stock?

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Will these ever come back in stock?
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


No idea, but why not give these guys an email?
http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-switch-testing-kit/

Got one myself, love it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No idea, but why not give these guys an email?
> http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/switch-testers/qwer8-switch-testing-kit/
> 
> Got one myself, love it.


Out of stock and I'm a lazy American who just wants to click the Buy button.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Will these ever come back in stock?
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


Oh man i want one of those too.


----------



## Jixr

its a good week for keyboard parts for me. My massdrop case is finally being shipped out, which if I'm lucky will get here this week, got a 3tb hard drive coming in today, and got a custom poker plate coming on thursday.

Also, I think everyone after they get aftermarket keycaps, should get an aluminium case. makes a keyboard feel a million times better. well worth the cost.

Also, I may swap my blue plate out for the Stainless steel one ( unfinished ) what do you guys think? keep the blue or put the shiny silver in it?


----------



## HPE1000

I really like the blue, I would probably keep that as long as you use those keycaps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its a good week for keyboard parts for me. My massdrop case is finally being shipped out, which if I'm lucky will get here this week, got a 3tb hard drive coming in today, and got a custom poker plate coming on thursday.
> 
> Also, I think everyone after they get aftermarket keycaps, should get an aluminium case. makes a keyboard feel a million times better. well worth the cost.
> 
> Also, I may swap my blue plate out for the Stainless steel one ( unfinished ) what do you guys think? keep the blue or put the shiny silver in it?


adds another dimension and layer to the board, the blue does.
Silver would looks a little like the outer shell.
So I vote for blue.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, thats my at home board, I'm really thinking of building my other pokerX up to being my work keyboard. I really want a 60% and a left ergodox for work, that would be the tits.

I just love the PokerX layout, and i'm trying to trade my poky2 for another x or a pure on GH.


----------



## zflamewing

I'd stick with the blue plate as long as you keep the current caps. Shiny stainless would be sweet in the "ice" build I think.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I'd stick with the blue plate as long as you keep the current caps. Shiny stainless would be sweet in the "ice" build I think.


good point, I don't want to strip the paint from the blue one ( horray chemical burns! )


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hope I can Join, I just picked up a filco majestouch 2 tkl, and replaced the keys with wasd keycaps, and wasd red dampeners
I'm looking for a green or red brocaps or clickclack primarily brocap, but who knows


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hope I can Join, I just picked up a filco majestouch 2 tkl, and replaced the keys with wasd keycaps, and wasd red dampeners
> I'm looking for a green or red brocaps or clickclack primarily brocap, but who knows
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What switches does it have? Looks nice


----------



## Paradigm84

The chance of finding BroBots or Click Clacks on here is slim to none, only a few members have them on here AFAIK and those that have them likely won't want to part with them.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What switches does it have? Looks nice


Thank you =( cherry mx brown switches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The chance of finding BroBots or Click Clacks on here is slim to none, only a few members have them on here AFAIK and those that have them likely won't want to part with them.


Yeah I've noticed, I've been on GH waiting for a brocap release hopefully soon
I'm not expecting to get a cc any time soon, but I figured I'd try anyways =)

Some nice keyboards on this thread =) I've always just used a normal membrane keyboard, then switched to mechanical about a year ago to the g710s, the moved and downsized my decked so got the corsair k30 membrane, then k70 with red switches, now I am trying out filco =) I did check out a cm storm stealth a week ago or so, I liked the fact those had removable usb cables, and pre added volume and media keys, but I did end up using auto hotkey to add my volume and media keys to my filco, with the help of @soulwrath


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Speaking of which, my dad informed me today that the body shop should have my keyboards ready tomorrow. He said the colour was something right out of the Lamborghini body shop. I'm too excited


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Thank you =( cherry mx brown switches
> Yeah I've noticed, I've been on GH waiting for a brocap release hopefully soon
> I'm not expecting to get a cc any time soon, but I figured I'd try anyways =)
> 
> Some nice keyboards on this thread =) I've always just used a normal membrane keyboard, then switched to mechanical about a year ago to the g710s, the moved and downsized my decked so got the corsair k30 membrane, then k70 with red switches, now I am trying out filco =) I did check out a cm storm stealth a week ago or so, I liked the fact those had removable usb cables, and pre added volume and media keys, but I did end up using auto hotkey to add my volume and media keys to my filco, with the help of @soulwrath


Brocaps is having a sale the 21st, its a 3 pack, red, orange and yellow. I am going to be out of town that whole day so I wont be entering, one less person for competition I suppose, as I have gotten pretty good at getting my emails on the dot XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Speaking of which, my dad informed me today that the body shop should have my keyboards ready tomorrow. He said the colour was something right out of the Lamborghini body shop. I'm too excited


Can't wait to see it! I would love something like that since I like cars so much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Brocaps is having a sale the 21st, its a 3 pack, red, orange and yellow. I am going to be out of town that whole day so I wont be entering, one less person for competition I suppose, as I have gotten pretty good at getting my emails on the dot XD
> Can't wait to see it! I would love something like that since I like cars so much.


yeah he was saying: "it has a tinge of green in it - is that what you wanted?"
I said: Dad, the Lambo yellow has a tinge of green and a mini bit of purple - so that's spot on!
He replied with: "That's good to hear, as I thought it looked interesting, when you move your head, the colour changes".

ERMAGAD

EDIT:
I do have one problem though - what to do with my key covers.
I enquired with BUYCHINA to buy 10x10 yellow key covers - but their shipping estimate was ridiculously high ($40 for shipping for $9 in items)
They haven't contacted me back









I have a rainbow keyboard right now and I think a full yellow keyboard would suit the "skin" of my pain skin.

EDIT2:
Holy crap they replied to my msg last week within minutes! I never got the notification, dammit!
I shall investigate!

Here was their reply:
"The seller have the item in stock,the shipping fee is for the shipping company not for us ,hope you can understand,it''s very competitive ,you can pay first,we will weigh them again after received them.
Best regards"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Speaking of which, my dad informed me today that the body shop should have my keyboards ready tomorrow. He said the colour was something right out of the Lamborghini body shop. I'm too excited


You got the right idea to sent it to body shop. How much did it cost? Painting plastic right is really hard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You got the right idea to sent it to body shop. How much did it cost? Painting plastic right is really hard.


Completely free







!
Dad has a car with them right now (and is a regular customer and knows them well) and thus they're doing it free







!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Completely free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Dad has a car with them right now (and is a regular customer and knows them well) and thus they're doing it free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Man i tried to paint my BW so man times with different can using different methods, clear coat, matte, glossy and they would either look bad or brake down within 2 weeks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man i tried to paint my BW so man times with different can using different methods, clear coat, matte, glossy and they would either look bad or brake down within 2 weeks.


Learn from Jixr - he seems to be the resident pro!


----------



## roflcopter159

So I put some O rings on my Shine 3 TKL and while I like the way that they feel, it seems as though all of the switches (or at least one of the more common ones) are squeaking.... Any idea what to do about that?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Cleaning and if that doesn't do it lube. But you can't do that since it's plate mounted unless you desolder the switches I think, I'm not really an expert on lubing. There are some good guides on youtube but I am on mobile and can't link stuff.


----------



## roflcopter159

Alright, well desoldering is a bit above my skill level for the moment. If anyone knows a way to practice soldering/desoldering in a safe, I-won't-be-ruining-my-keyboard-if-I-mess-up kind of way, I would love to know about it


----------



## Jixr

step 1: practice on your keyboard till you figure it out. Thats what i did!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> step 1: practice on your keyboard till you figure it out. Thats what i did!


Same here, first time soldering was on a QFR.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Alright, well desoldering is a bit above my skill level for the moment. If anyone knows a way to practice soldering/desoldering in a safe, I-won't-be-ruining-my-keyboard-if-I-mess-up kind of way, I would love to know about it


yeah go down to radioshack get some circuit boards, get some wire, get some solder, wick, and an iron and put the wire through the holes, solder it in, then desolder it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Alright, well desoldering is a bit above my skill level for the moment. If anyone knows a way to practice soldering/desoldering in a safe, I-won't-be-ruining-my-keyboard-if-I-mess-up kind of way, I would love to know about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah go down to radioshack get some circuit boards, get some wire, get some solder, wick, and an iron and put the wire through the holes, solder it in, then desolder it.
Click to expand...

goto craigslist, goto the free section. find something electronic someone is giving away...

pick it up

start to desolder and solder away !


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*


Why do you like those colors?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why do you like those colors?


Because everyone has different colors they like and he liked that combo? To each his own right?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why do you like those colors?


Because I like blue? and a blue plate looked way better than a black plate?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Because I like blue? and a blue plate looked way better than a black plate?


racist


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> goto craigslist, goto the free section. find something electronic someone is giving away...
> 
> pick it up
> 
> start to desolder and solder away !


E-waste! Reduce, reuse, recycle. Get an old TV or "receiver" and desolder and resolder the passive components. Once you've done that you'll have _reduced_ the item to scrap.

Also, you might have discovered how to discharge capacitors!









- samwisekoi


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Because I like blue? and a blue plate looked way better than a black plate?


I was hoping you had a full story that lead you to that liking.







I'm not blaming.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I was hoping you had a full story that lead you to that liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blaming.


Well.. I just like blue. ( and for that keycap set the blue/white was the best looking combo ) ( I have 3 blue keyboards )

I like green as well, but green caps are hard to find that look nice.


----------



## Jixr

God damn it....

got my new plate in the mail...

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_1510_zps37a5b1dc.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Can it be bent back? Was the box all messed up?

That sucks


----------



## TheReciever

oh dear

Get the paddles or RIP


----------



## Jixr

what box? it was shipped in a bubble envelope.

I can kinda bend it back into shape, but still, its not going to be perfectly flat and considering I paid $45 for it really sucks.

My car just alt+f4'd itself yesterday to the tune of a $1500+ repair job, and I was at least looking forward to getting new keyboard toys to play with... but when it rains...


----------



## HPE1000

that sucks even more, who did you buy it from? (If you dont want to call them out here, PM me if you want)


----------



## TheReciever

do you know someone with a vice?


----------



## Jixr

well, I'm just going to try to bend it back into shape and i'll stack a book with some weights on top of it.

I got it semi straight, but the fact that i had zero protection from being shipped really sucks.


----------



## Jixr

it does look nice though. I just hope I can get it flat, and its custom made, so its not like I can get another one easily.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry to hear that man :/


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

you could try to cad out a plate of your own, that is what I am trying to do, but CAD is hard


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> it does look nice though. I just hope I can get it flat, and its custom made, so its not like I can get another one easily.


If you can get a a rubber mallet you should be able to shape that back without damaging the plate!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh dear sorry to see that brother!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> you could try to cad out a plate of your own, that is what I am trying to do, but CAD is hard


Thats what I do for a living, so it would take me 5 mins to pop out a plate design, the hard part would be finding someone who could cut the plate for me and the cost of materials.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you can get a a rubber mallet you should be able to shape that back without damaging the plate!


Yeah, thats a good idea. I've got it pretty straightened out, but you can tell it had been bent up.

I'm gonna go ahead and try to use it, and if it works out i'll leave it, but if it still looks like crap i'll return it to the seller and file a paypal claim to get my money back.


----------



## TheReciever

If you know someone with a vice grip, you can try your book method with that and see if you can get it straightened out

Unless of course you have enough weights to begin with, in which case your in good shape to recovery


----------



## Jixr

I left it out overnight with 60lbs of weights on it, and it didn't really help much. but still kinda sucks about it all. Things havent being going my way lately.

Though my case that the plate is going with is going to be delivered today, so that will be nice, If I'm not home in time to get it today i'll get it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I left it out overnight with 60lbs of weights on it, and it didn't really help much. but still kinda sucks about it all. Things havent being going my way lately.
> 
> Though my case that the plate is going with is going to be delivered today, so that will be nice, If I'm not home in time to get it today i'll get it tomorrow for sure.


tried heating it really hot then bending?


----------



## Paradigm84

If it's a steel plate then you'll need a large amount of force applied close around the bend, otherwise it's elasticity will just put it back into it's bent form. Do you have a vice you could use? That can apply a much larger force over a smaller area and will hopefully bend it flat.


----------



## samwisekoi

That looks like a straight bend. If you have access to a sheet metal break, you should be able to apply reversed bending force along the bend line to straighten it. Alternatively, *clamp* the plate to a bench with the bend up and directly on the edge of the bench. Then apply pressure until the plate goes just barely past straight. It should then rebound to straight.

The trick is to apply the same bending force that caused the damage, but in the exact opposite direction. If you did other things to almost straighten it, you may need to reverse those as well. Make all correcting bends in reverse order to undo them properly.

Since the metal is bent only along the bend line, placing it under overall pressure (i.e. the books) won't affect the bend. Only directed force will straighten it out.

Do *not* attempt to straighten it out by bolting it tightly to the keyboard case. That will just add force to the threads, and may cause the whole case to flex.

And this is why OEMs add a slight flange to the long edges of their switch plates.

Good luck! Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

- samwisekoi


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If it's a steel plate then you'll need a large amount of force applied close around the bend, otherwise it's elasticity will just put it back into it's bent form.


I can attest to that. Steel has a high yield strength. Source: boring structural engineering classes.

Reason we use it on buildings.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I got it mostly straight, Its still slightly warped, but I'm hoping that I can use the switches in the plate, and solder them onto the PCB will help pull it flatter once I solder them down.

I'll put it together today, and if it still looks like crap I'm just sending it back.

I don't have a good vice or any heating tools, and heat could cause further warping.

and the bend is more of a roll vs a crease so thats making it hard to get flat.

I'm just more upset that the person I bought this from couldn't at least take some basic steps to ship it properly. But with anything, the more narrow and specialised you get into stuff the more problems you're going to run across.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats what I do for a living, so it would take me 5 mins to pop out a plate design, the hard part would be finding someone who could cut the plate for me and the cost of materials.


Really? I got a piece of metal from a local hardware store for like $20 and I do know somebody with a mill so that makes it easier but there are like workshops where they cut stuff I think.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OHHH MYYY GOOOODDDDD!
My keyboards arrived - they're BEAUTIFUL! Pics to followwwwww!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Really?


yup, screen of what i'm doing right now.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/SCREEN_zps63f473f1.jpg.html

I've thought about it, and there are some generic files floating around the internet, I've just never had anything lasered or milled before, and the cost for one off cuts can be pretty expensive.

alum or steel would have to be painted to prevent oxidation, and stainless can be expensive.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OHHH MYYY GOOOODDDDD!
> My keyboards arrived - they're BEAUTIFUL! Pics to followwwwww!


Its been 11 minutes, your too slow!

pics plx


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yup, screen of what i'm doing right now.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/SCREEN_zps63f473f1.jpg.html
> 
> I've thought about it, and there are some generic files floating around the internet, I've just never had anything lasered or milled before, and the cost for one off cuts can be pretty expensive.
> 
> alum or steel would have to be painted to prevent oxidation, and stainless can be expensive.


I was just surprised that was the hard part. I can fully believe that you work(do? operate with? what verb goes here?) CAD for a living. You should have a look at your local hardware store for a plate of steel though, because it wouldn't be any more expensive than buying a custom made plate. They have like tech shops or something I forget what they are called where they have a bunch of machines for fabricating stuff, you could try there or you could find someone with a membership and pay them like $5 to cut something out. Or just like wait outside one late at night and then mug someone and force them to operate a mill for you in your quest for a perfect keyboard. Or like I am doing find a friend with access to a mill.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, generally most places charge time and a base fee, and in some cases for other non-computer related projects, it takes a pretty good amount of cash to have a one-off item made.

And depending on what type of machine they are using and the tolerances you require, you may be limited to what material can be used.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, generally most places charge time and a base fee, and in some cases for other non-computer related projects, it takes a pretty good amount of cash to have a one-off item made.
> 
> And depending on what type of machine they are using and the tolerances you require, you may be limited to what material can be used.


Alright well I could always just look at my CAD drawing and then bang the metal into shape with my rock solid Ducky Shine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its been 11 minutes, your too slow!
> 
> pics plx


I've got a realllllyyy good excuse:
My friend dropped by with his brand new in box EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK.
SO I was like ermagad - nergasm.

So now I'm just installing drivers and then going to run benches








Then sex on legs keyboard is going on - I think I might needf to buy those yellow caps - or even just revert back to stock white LED on my G710+

I can't quite stress how BOTH keyboards look - it's insane.

SORRY - couldn't resist sharing the QUICK pics:
(I need to change the keys on the XT back to black stock):


----------



## TheReciever

oh wow, thats clean!


----------



## Jixr

I like the orangey one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Must resist....

Ducky PBT keycaps on MassDrop.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Must resist....
> 
> Ducky PBT keycaps on MassDrop.


If you're not part of the GMK Dolch group buy yet then there's no need to lust for any other keycap set









The CCnG combo isn't bad though.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Hey guys i currently have the gigabyte osmium mechanical keyboard and i am looking for a new 1 for gaming. Any suggestions?? I hate the clicky clicky noise of the red switches so was looking for a maybe some browns. Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> If you're not part of the GMK Dolch group buy yet then there's no need to lust for any other keycap set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CCnG combo isn't bad though.


Dolch is a unique word in that just by mentioning it, it's clear you're probably a member of GeekHack or Deskthority.









Seems to be super popular with the "keyboard enthusiasts" almost exclusively. I'm not bothered by it myself, doesn't look interesting to me.

And yeah, the CCnG blank set looked appealing, think it might be the only set that would work in any way with green backlighting on my Shine 3.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Hey guys i currently have the gigabyte osmium mechanical keyboard and i am looking for a new 1 for gaming. Any suggestions?? I hate the clicky clicky noise of the red switches so was looking for a maybe some browns. Thanks.


The red is a linear non clicky switch so the clack you're hearing is the key bottoming out. You could add o-rings to the key caps to reduce the clack sound it makes when it bottoms out!

The browns are tactile non clicky switches, so you would get the same sound as the red switch but with a very slight bump to indicate the switch is about to actuate.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Had to create my own thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1497211/i-had-my-mechanical-keyboards-painted-with-a-lamborghini-colour


----------



## mikailmohammed

Does anyone have a link to buy duckyshine 3 in the US?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to buy duckyshine 3 in the US?


http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=ducky+shine+3

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/search.php?keyword=Shine+3&switch_id=ALL&size=ALL&man=1&key_plastic=ALL&interface=ALL&cord_length=ALL&usb_kro=ALL&ps2_kro=ALL&x=0&y=0&in_stock=on

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=ducky+shine+3&N=-1&isNodeId=1

If you want a different color/LED color/switch type mechanical keyboards has a shipment of Duckies incoming.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yup, screen of what i'm doing right now.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/SCREEN_zps63f473f1.jpg.html
> 
> I've thought about it, and there are some generic files floating around the internet, I've just never had anything lasered or milled before, and the cost for one off cuts can be pretty expensive.
> 
> alum or steel would have to be painted to prevent oxidation, and stainless can be expensive.


If you're doing a fairly standard plate design, hit me up. I live near Industrial Metal Supply. They always have some great coupons and good prices on different grades of aluminum and stainless and other metals. I can get it fairly cheap. Then I just have to find someone local to cut it. I know some people who may be able to give me some leads on good people. If it's a fairly standard design, we can just make a bunch up and sell them as extras to help defray the cost.

I've also been wanting to try and get a carbon fiber plate made. Not that stupid DiNoc stuff, but proper carbon fiber.


----------



## Jixr

tater pics, but my new-ish plate.

I pounded it flat as best as I could, but it was still kinda wavy.

I filled it full of clears, and kinda use the PCB to try to bend it more into shape. Some of the switches don't really lay flat on the plate, but its as good as its gonna get.

Stuck it in my case, and it made the case wobbly, so I just picked it up and twisted it until It laid flat.
Yes i know its not good for the PCB, but its a backup keyboard anyway, I have no real use for this keyboard ( may make it my work keyboard ) and I still have another 2 keyboards that are just collecting dust )

I got my Tex case for it, but its currently in my apartments mail room and I didn't get home from work in time to pick it up.

I have an idea for some underlighting for it that may look kinda cool, but I need to go to the store for and LED strip. I also have an idea for adding some rainbow color changing lights to the underside of the pcb, but i'm still working out a way to make it work like I want it to.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0909_zps6e906898.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_0908_zpsc9500fe3.jpg.html


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> If you're doing a fairly standard plate design, hit me up. I live near Industrial Metal Supply. They always have some great coupons and good prices on different grades of aluminum and stainless and other metals. I can get it fairly cheap. Then I just have to find someone local to cut it. I know some people who may be able to give me some leads on good people. If it's a fairly standard design, we can just make a bunch up and sell them as extras to help defray the cost.
> 
> I've also been wanting to try and get a carbon fiber plate made. Not that stupid DiNoc stuff, but proper carbon fiber.


Yeah, I suppose I could find some existing .dwg's off GH and create a plate. From whats floating out there I could collect some stuff to pass out. Nearly everything has been done, but I could come up with something.

( I'm also unsure what type of files mills/cnc's/waterjets/etc use. )

I want a wood plate, can we make that happen? ( I also think a brass one would be pretty sweet, but its a very malleable metal and not sure how well it would work in reality )

and a CF plate would be sweet, but how would you go about making one other than a thin layer wrap ontop of a steel plate, and then you'd have all the cut outs to deal with.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I suppose I could find some existing .dwg's off GH and create a plate. From whats floating out there I could collect some stuff to pass out. Nearly everything has been done, but I could come up with something.
> 
> ( I'm also unsure what type of files mills/cnc's/waterjets/etc use. )
> 
> I want a wood plate, can we make that happen?
> 
> and a CF plate would be sweet, but how would you go about making one other than a thin layer wrap ontop of a steel plate, and then you'd have all the cut outs to deal with.


Most definitely on the wood plate, I've been wanting one for a while and I have access to a lot of awesome affordable wood for one. That said, I don't know if wood would be strong enough. I was thinking of bonding wood to a thinner sheet of aluminum or steel and getting that cut to give you wood, but rigidity and strength as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Had to create my own thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497211/i-had-my-mechanical-keyboards-painted-with-a-lamborghini-colour


BRO

BRO

That is awesome, that paint goes well with the keyboard, looks like a lamborghini.


----------



## Jixr

@nubby

that would be sweet, and I would love to purchase one ( pretty much a veneer over a steel plate, but it would be soo sweet. )

I generally don't like the 710, yellow, or gold, but that combo looks pretty slick. 10/10 and even the black keys go very well with it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> what box? it was shipped in a bubble envelope.
> 
> I can kinda bend it back into shape, but still, its not going to be perfectly flat and considering I paid $45 for it really sucks.
> 
> My car just alt+f4'd itself yesterday to the tune of a $1500+ repair job, and I was at least looking forward to getting new keyboard toys to play with... but when it rains...


This thread travels at the speed of light, but try some light heat (that of a blow dryer or heat gun on a low level) and then immediately put some heavy books on it. Leave it for an hour or so and forget about. Then come back to a flat piece of metal







.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This thread travels at the speed of light, but try some light heat (that of a blow dryer or heat gun on a low level) and then immediately put some heavy books on it. Leave it for an hour or so and forget about. Then come back to a flat piece of metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


SS won't react to such light heat, and i've already kinda flattened it out as best as I could, put the switches and pcb on it, and then put it in the case, and basically twisted the case till I could get it to lay flat.


----------



## pez

Ah, so I'm late as usual







. Carry on







.


----------



## Jixr

I just have it in a stock poker case right now, and it looks fine, but tomorrow I'll be getting in a clear acrlyic case, and the plate is much more exposed in that case, and if it looks bad, I'll probably return it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> BRO
> 
> BRO
> 
> That is awesome, that paint goes well with the keyboard, looks like a lamborghini.


yeah bro!!! Dat lambo though


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah bro!!! Dat lambo though


The keyboard turned out nice TD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The keyboard turned out nice TD.


Thanks bud!
Going to do the CM XT key caps today









(Before that a review for the keypop keycaps)


----------



## roflcopter159

For those who care, there is a brocaps sale in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I Def sent my email for it, hope we both get em =)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I Def sent my email for it, hope we both get em =)


Unfortunately, I didn't have the money for them this time around. Didn't realize they would be the three pack set for $65 vs. picking individual colors from that set for cheaper. I only really wanted the red one. I guess I'll be waiting for the next sale haha.

Anyway, good luck to you and anyone else who sent in the email


----------



## Jeronbernal

I sent in my email, but forgot to write brobot v2, I just wrote angry summer set, but I sent a second email clarifying myself so hopefully he'll still be cool with it, I sent it right on the dot, hopefully he counts the first email

Never bought a key cap before other than a full key set from wasd for my filco. which reminds me I'm looking for some nice quality DS keys if you know anywhere that has some, I'm still nub with keyboard

Maybe depending on how my next Keyset looks we can figure something out with one of the BroBots in the set if I get it


----------



## roflcopter159

Oh, well hopefully it works out for you. If not, there is always the TBA fauxluminum purple bro bot to look forward to


----------



## Jixr

Well, I got my new clear acrlyic poker case in, and it looks okay.

Unfortunately with the bent plate during desoldering i lifed quite a few of the traces ( the boards been resolderd several times now )

I think i'm just going to wait until I get a new plate before I put it back together,the next soldering job will probably be its last lol.

I should have a new plate by early next month.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I sent in my email, but forgot to write brobot v2, I just wrote angry summer set, but I sent a second email clarifying myself so hopefully he'll still be cool with it, I sent it right on the dot, hopefully he counts the first email
> 
> Never bought a key cap before other than a full key set from wasd for my filco. which reminds me I'm looking for some nice quality DS keys if you know anywhere that has some, I'm still nub with keyboard
> 
> Maybe depending on how my next Keyset looks we can figure something out with one of the BroBots in the set if I get it


I've purchased my keycaps from keypop.net. Shipping was fast and the caps were really nice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've purchased my keycaps from keypop.net. Shipping was fast and the caps were really nice.


I just posted a review on YouTube for them. In fact I might be doing a give away for you guys


----------



## Jeronbernal

Ooooo a giveaway woo-hoo hehe

I didn't get into the sale =( crazy! Lol sent. My email the second the timer hit 0 lol, maybe so did everyone else, and I'm assuming since I was on my phone it might have lagged a little bit =( I really wanted a brobot too!

I checked out keypop, some cool keycaps!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, I got my new clear acrlyic poker case in, and it looks okay.
> 
> Unfortunately with the bent plate during desoldering i lifed quite a few of the traces ( the boards been resolderd several times now )
> 
> I think i'm just going to wait until I get a new plate before I put it back together,the next soldering job will probably be its last lol.
> 
> I should have a new plate by early next month.


You NEED to tell me where your sourced those whiten keycaps with your name on the space bar.

=) I really like those keys! My name on em would be a nice plus, but the keys themselves are really nice


----------



## Nhb93

Years ago, I felt like those "elite" key caps were available for sale pretty readily from EK. Makes me wish I had the foresight to pick some up when I could have for cheap prices and be the envy of GH.


----------



## Paradigm84

Does anyone happen to know who the OEM for the QuickFire Rapid-I is? I know that it likely won't use Costar stabilizers, but I'm not sure if they stuck with Costar and used Cherry stabilizers like in the Trigger.


----------



## khemist

Latest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Latest.


beautiful!!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pics are up of my CM XT












More here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1497211/my-lamborghini-coloured-mechanical-keyboards-logitech-g710-cm-quickfire-xt


----------



## Jixr

the orange xt is top.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> You NEED to tell me where your sourced those whiten keycaps with your name on the space bar.
> 
> =) I really like those keys! My name on em would be a nice plus, but the keys themselves are really nice


they are WASD spacebars, and you have have them custom lasered. aobut $10 a pop, and I've 2 for myself, and made another for a keyboard I gave away.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the orange xt is top.


Thanks broski!


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> beautiful!!!!


Thanks man!.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pics are up of my CM XT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wicked Awesomeness within!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497211/my-lamborghini-coloured-mechanical-keyboards-logitech-g710-cm-quickfire-xt


That's supper stunning TD! Just try not to get too many speeding tickets with it


----------



## roflcopter159

The Poker 2 is finally on its way and should be here by the end of the week. Very excited to get my hands on the PBT covered blues


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> That's supper stunning TD! Just try not to get too many speeding tickets with it


speaking of speeding tickets...driving a long a guy was being arrogant, overtaking me on the outside of the lane, when the road ended - and there was a speed camera in front - I said to myself: He isn't going to break in time...look look loook loooooooooooook - boom, he got flashed









Oh and thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> speaking of speeding tickets...driving a long a guy was being arrogant, overtaking me on the outside of the lane, when the road ended - and there was a speed camera in front - I said to myself: He isn't going to break in time...look look loook loooooooooooook - boom, he got flashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks


Luckily we only have red light cameras where I live


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Luckily we only have red light cameras where I live


Must be nice. Nearly every School Zone in MD has a speed camera nearby, construction areas too. Don't get me started on DC.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Must be nice. Nearly every School Zone in MD has a speed camera nearby, construction areas too. Don't get me started on DC.


Yep, there are also literally NO cops where I live. It seems the cops run on some weird schedule or something, you only ever seem them 1-2 days a week. Obviously that cannot be correct, but is it just an observation I have made over the 4 or so years I have lived here so there has to be some truth to it. I have only gotten pulled over once and I was let off before I even had the chance to hand the guy my registration (I was going 40 in a 25 or something along those lines)

Now DC, oh god, I wouldn't even think about speeding there, its hard enough keeping your eyes out for all the cars and people (Same goes for NYC)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, there are also literally NO cops where I live. It seems the cops run on some weird schedule or something, you only ever seem them 1-2 days a week. Obviously that cannot be correct, but is it just an observation I have made over the 4 or so years I have lived here so there has to be some truth to it. I have only gotten pulled over once and I was let off before I even had the chance to hand the guy my registration (I was going 40 in a 25 or something along those lines)
> 
> Now DC, oh god, I wouldn't even think about speeding there, its hard enough keeping your eyes out for all the cars and people (Same goes for NYC)


I find myself speeding in DC frequently, its not hard to speed when the limit is 25mph. I also find myself sitting in traffic not moving frequently too, just depends on the time of day down there really.


----------



## HPE1000

Whenever I am there, there is a ton of traffic. Besides the streets feel setup really weird as far as the stop light placements and all, I just feel lost there half the time.

On Topic: I won/got/bought a green and black ribbit brocap friday, woohoo. Pics when it shows up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Luckily we only have red light cameras where I live


England - every corner.
They make billions off road users.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Whenever I am there, there is a ton of traffic. Besides the streets feel setup really weird as far as the stop light placements and all, I just feel lost there half the time.
> 
> On Topic: I won/got/bought a green and black ribbit brocap friday, woohoo. Pics when it shows up.


You're the one that got that? Congrats!

There's something about those frog keycaps that makes me really want one.


----------



## DF is BUSY

why are all the mx samplers impossible to find in stock


----------



## DF is BUSY

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-pbt-108-key-set?mode=guest_open

the tempts!


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Whenever I am there, there is a ton of traffic. Besides the streets feel setup really weird as far as the stop light placements and all, I just feel lost there half the time.
> 
> On Topic: I won/got/bought a green and black ribbit brocap friday, woohoo. Pics when it shows up.


Grats on the Ribbit...those things look sweet....You might say I Diggem


----------



## Paradigm84

Guess what just arrived...


----------



## anubis1127

Um, I don't have to guess, you just showed me...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Um, I don't have to guess, you just showed me...


It was rhetorical, you swine.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It was rhetorical, you swine.


You are rhetorical.


----------



## fateswarm

My good old CM Quickfire TK Browns



Issues and Findings:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44060.0

Mainly I derived the keyboard violates the USB standard on current (for non-chargers) because of its LEDs. It's not very rare and I think such violations are common, e.g. on GPUs. But I think it was the source of issues on a laptop because those aren't very liberal or current draw.

A windows-key was not working because a side of a resistor was not soldered at all at manufacturing. I soldered it now and it works. At first I had used tape and a ball of wire because I didn't have my soldering iron near


----------



## zflamewing

Kul TKL with clears or whites?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Kul TKL with clears or whites?


MX Clears.


----------



## zflamewing

Should be a nice board indeed.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Clears.


Nice, everyone on geekhack seems to be going crazy over them. Build quality is supposedly better than filcos.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, the build quality is high, not sure if it's better than Filco though as I can't really quantify the build quality.


----------



## Jixr

whoo! looks like i'll be getting a replacement plate probably early next month. And hopefully I can get it all prettied up for the next KOTM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! looks like i'll be getting a replacement plate probably early next month. And hopefully I can get it all prettied up for the next KOTM


nice one bro!


----------



## HPE1000

Is my filco allowed to be entered again? I won with it once this year but I have since painted it, swapped the switches and keycaps as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is my filco allowed to be entered again? I won with it once this year but I have since painted it, swapped the switches and keycaps as well.


As far as I can tell form the entry rules- as long as it has been modified quite a bit, then there should be no reason for you not to enter it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is my filco allowed to be entered again? I won with it once this year but I have since painted it, swapped the switches and keycaps as well.


As Totally Dubbed pointed out, yep that's fine.

If it's the same board I'd like to see something more than just the keycaps changed, which you have done.

You can even enter it this month if you'd like, I was going to put up the poll yesterday, but two submissions needed checking before being put in the poll, so I delayed it.

Also, must...resist:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2?mode=guest_open


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, must...resist:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2?mode=guest_open


Tempting...so tempting.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Tempting...so tempting.


Yeah, combine that with the Ducky PBT keycaps on there and I'm tempted to spend some knife money on keyboard stuff.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As Totally Dubbed pointed out, yep that's fine.
> 
> If it's the same board I'd like to see something more than just the keycaps changed, which you have done.
> 
> You can even enter it this month if you'd like, I was going to put up the poll yesterday, but two submissions needed checking before being put in the poll, so I delayed it.
> 
> Also, must...resist:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2?mode=guest_open


Saw that, thought of posting it here - but to save your wallet I thought not to


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Saw that, thought of posting it here - but to save your wallet I thought not to


You're very kind, my wallet thanks you.









Just worked out it would cost about £10 more to get it from Massdrop than from here, but it would be ANSI layout from Massdrop so I'm not sure.

To complicate matters even more, I really like this KUL board, I'm extremely tempted to buy one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're very kind, my wallet thanks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just worked out it would cost about £10 more to get it from Massdrop than from here, but it would be ANSI layout from Massdrop so I'm not sure.
> 
> To complicate matters even more, I really like this KUL board, I'm extremely tempted to buy one.


I've worked it out - unsubscribed from the massdrop email.
Seriously, I've been like a kid in a candy store - oooohhhh look at thatttt








EACH. GOD. DAMN. TIME! haha


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've worked it out - unsubscribed from the massdrop email.
> Seriously, I've been like a kid in a candy store - oooohhhh look at thatttt


I'm the same way, and when it's not mechanical keyboard stuff, it's EDC stuff.


----------



## roflcopter159

Poker 2 gets here tomorrow from the last time it was on Massdrop


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice, a Poker II definitely seems like one of the boards everyone should own.


----------



## twerk

When is there going to be a Race II Massdrop.


----------



## Jixr

PokerX>Poker2


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice, a Poker II definitely seems like one of the boards everyone should own.


Few more times on massdrop, everyone will own them


----------



## Blaise170

Finally starting to get used to my MX Browns and now membrane just feels weird to me. I guess I'm not bottoming out nearly as bad as I used to with membrane. I still mistype a bit though, I guess the keys just feel a lot more sensitive than they did on my old Logitech G105. Picture of my (mostly) stock Thermaltake Poseidon Z with Kailh browns:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> When is there going to be a Race II Massdrop.


I believe they are out of stock everywhere, so it could be a while.

You'd also have to hope that it doesn't get put up against a Poker II or a Pure/ Pure Pro in the poll, otherwise there's no chance it will win.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Few more times on massdrop, everyone will own them


Yeah, it's been on there quite a few times now.


----------



## Jixr

I'm still trying to trade my poker2 for another poker x


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> PokerX>Poker2


Royal flush > straight
Mkay?









(can't help but think of poker, the card game, when that name is mentioned each time)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Royal flush > straight
> Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't help but think of poker, the card game, when that name is mentioned each time)


I keep thinking of this keycap set:

http://techkeys.us/products/vegas-dice-set


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I keep thinking of this keycap set:
> 
> http://techkeys.us/products/vegas-dice-set


haha close enough


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

My Review of KeyPop's Keycaps for Mechanical Keyboards:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498001/review-of-keypop-s-keycaps-for-mechanical-keyboards


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Finally starting to get used to my MX Browns and now membrane just feels weird to me. I guess I'm not bottoming out nearly as bad as I used to with membrane. I still mistype a bit though, I guess the keys just feel a lot more sensitive than they did on my old Logitech G105. Picture of my (mostly) stock Thermaltake Poseidon Z with Kailh browns:


Very nice, how are those kailh switches?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm sorry for your wallets:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-06-25


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm sorry for your wallets:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-gold-edition?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-06-25


That's an amazing board.


----------



## roflcopter159

As awesome as it looks, I am really in love with TKL and 60% boards at the moment and I can't really see myself going back to a full sized board for a while if ever. Now if they did a gold edition of the TKL version, that is when my wallet should start living in fear...


----------



## twerk

I hate the gold board, to each their own I guess. I'll stick to my standard brushed aluminium Shine 3.


----------



## HPE1000

TotallyDubbed needs some gold spring swag to go with that board.


----------



## roflcopter159

So I finally have my Poker under my fingers (after about a month of waiting on Massdrop...) and I have to say that I absolutely love it! The MX Blues are very nice to type on and are definitely a huge change from my Shine 3 TKL's MX Reds. Also, I love these PBT caps too.

Sorry for saying more than was necessary, I just like typing on this thing and what better a place to do so than on a forum....

Typed on a brand new Poker 2 with MX Blues


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> TotallyDubbed needs some gold spring swag to go with that board.


hahaha








Shwag


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That's an amazing board.


It's not much cheaper than its retail elsewhere, especially since shipping is _actually_ free here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=693
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I hate the gold board, to each their own I guess. I'll stick to my standard brushed aluminium Shine 3.


I'm still after the brushed silver aluminium Shine 3 YOS edition. Is this what you have?



*Everywhere* is out of stock. Can't even find one on eBay.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> It's not much cheaper than its retail elsewhere, especially since shipping is _actually_ free here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=693
> 
> I'm still after the brushed silver aluminium Shine 3 YOS edition. Is this what you have?
> 
> *Everywhere* is out of stock. Can't even find one on eBay.


Oh, I would never spend over $100 on a keyboard anyways. Don't get me wrong, I love my new Poseidon Z, but it was only $70 after rebate.


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oh, I would never spend over $100 on a keyboard anyways.


I wish I had your restraint







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> I wish I had your restraint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Same here


----------



## Jixr

I don't even have a keyboard I spent under $100 on... And I have five. I think its time to thin the herd.

And the alum shine 3 is my favorite stock board. Too bad the alum is so thin though. But still nice


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't even have a keyboard I spent under $100 on... And I have five. I think its time to thin the herd.
> 
> And the alum shine 3 is my favorite stock board. Too bad the alum is so thin though. But still nice


I don't have the money that you all do.







Maybe a few years in the future if I have a steady full-time job, and not the small pittance I make at my IT job right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My first keyboard I bought was £150....GBP


----------



## zflamewing

My QFR can in at 60 bucks from a sale Frys had. All others have been north of 100. I have 3 others with a 4th on the way...eventually.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> I'm still after the brushed silver aluminium Shine 3 YOS edition. Is this what you have?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everywhere* is out of stock. Can't even find one on eBay.


It was a limited edition with only 1000 units produced, finding one at this point will be just about impossible.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

We still have a few of the shine 3 YOTS edition where I'm from and the only thing holding me back is that it's not a TKL. If it was a TKL, I would have bought this a long time ago!


----------



## fleetfeather

Realforce Hi-Pro on MassDrop. Only 13 available. US only.


----------



## HPE1000

Got this in the mail today, easily my favorite keycap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got this in the mail today, easily my favorite keycap.


ermagad is sooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## anubis1127

@HPE1000 That looks delicious!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @HPE1000
> That looks delicious!!!


why are keycaps food to you? haha


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks guys









Now if only I could get a hypnotoad one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why are keycaps food to you? haha


I think he is french or something


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why are keycaps food to you? haha


They are tasty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think he is french or something


Lol. Not that I know of.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only I could get a hypnotoad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is french or something


ehh what are you sayiiiingeeeeeeuuuu zee frenche, we eat le frogiieee (I do speak french btw lol)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only I could get a hypnotoad one


That would be so awesome!


----------



## saint19

Any recommendation about how to clean a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Paradigm84

It's mentioned in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, link is in my sig.


----------



## pez

Keys are pretty easy to remove, so use some canned air, a soft cloth and depending on the material of your keyboard and keys, some type of liquid solution to wipe them/it down.


----------



## saint19

Thanks guys, it's a TT Meka G1

Thanks for the links and replies.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know where to get some dark colored big font keycaps ?


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We still have a few of the shine 3 YOTS edition where I'm from and the only thing holding me back is that it's not a TKL. If it was a TKL, I would have bought this a long time ago!


Silver or gold? And where?


----------



## Dyaems

Can I join the "saving money is boring" club?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> Silver or gold? And where?


Silver YOTS edition here in the Philippines!

http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=32078730

The price in USD is (converted from Philippine Peso) $214.78 for the Black and Blue switch and USD $221.64 for the Red and Brown switch version. I used Google to convert the figures around, so rates are that's at the time of posting.

Now you have to add in shipping which should be about $20~25 and that comes out to about an arm there!


----------



## Paradigm84

My review for the KUL ES-87 is up:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1498547/kul-es-87-review

I want one so bad.









Also, Massdrop have heard all this talk of eating keycaps and have come through for @anubis1127:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/potato-keycap?mode=guest_open


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Daitro if you need help with the YOTS I can definitely help out, just give me a shout and I can purchase and ship it for you.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My review for the KUL ES-87 is up:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498547/kul-es-87-review
> 
> I want one so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Massdrop have heard all this talk of eating keycaps and have come through for @anubis1127:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/potato-keycap?mode=guest_open


LOL. Nice. I'll have to order some.


----------



## Dudewitbow

I like how the brick has almost no interest in massdrop, and the potato has a bucket(unless they just added the brick)


----------



## Blaise170

Someone just sniped this from me on ebay.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/111387376150


----------



## roflcopter159

Someone want to fill me in on why massdrop has a brick and a potato? Perhaps a joke or reference I don't understand?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Someone want to fill me in on why massdrop has a brick and a potato? Perhaps a joke or reference I don't understand?


I don't get it either.


----------



## Widdyjudas

May I join. Razer blackwidow ultimate 2013.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> May I join. Razer blackwidow ultimate 2013.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You sure can. There is an entry form on OP to fill out.









http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> May I join. Razer blackwidow ultimate 2013.


Haha literally bought this today XD same keyboard just 2014 edition for me!

May I join as well?

Also do you find yourself hitting the caps lock a lot?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Can I join the "saving money is boring" club?


What caps are those?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Haha literally bought this today XD same keyboard just 2014 edition for me!
> 
> May I join as well?
> 
> Also do you find yourself hitting the caps lock a lot?


If you hit caps lock alot(primarily in gaming), you would have benefitted from one of the things ducky shines have, left ctrl to caps lock switch(allows you to use caps lock as ctrl)


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> What caps are those?


I think that's what the font looks like on Japanese topre keycap sets.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Haha literally bought this today XD same keyboard just 2014 edition for me!
> 
> May I join as well?
> 
> Also do you find yourself hitting the caps lock a lot?
> 
> 
> 
> If you hit caps lock alot(primarily in gaming), you would have benefitted from one of the things ducky shines have, left ctrl to caps lock switch(allows you to use caps lock as ctrl)
Click to expand...

I find having a caps lock key that has the little gap between the face of the key and the a key (I think it's called a stemmed key?) helps me avoid that a lot as well.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I finally got my Ducky PBT Cream and Green keycaps! I mixed it with my Ducky Shine ABS Grey and here's what it looks like!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I finally got my Ducky PBT Cream and Green keycaps! I mixed it with my Ducky Shine ABS Grey and here's what it looks like!


Mmm, that looks good.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Mmm, that looks good.


Thank you sir! Now I just need to paint the face plate gun metal grey or battleship grey (some kind of grey that's for sure) and I'm happy!


----------



## fateswarm

What is that cheap Topre keyboard released? From CM I heard?


----------



## Widdyjudas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Haha literally bought this today XD same keyboard just 2014 edition for me!
> 
> May I join as well?
> 
> Also do you find yourself hitting the caps lock a lot?


Nop, but the first time i always acidentally pressed the macro button instead of caps/shift.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widdyjudas*
> 
> Nop, but the first time i always acidentally pressed the macro button instead of caps/shift.


I hated the macros on my old keyboard. I never used them but if I accidentally hit the button, my PC would be unusable for about 30 seconds while I was waiting for the typing to stop.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What is that cheap Topre keyboard released? From CM I heard?


The Novatouch.


----------



## Sniping

We don't know the price of that keyboard yet. Knowing CM, it should be reasonable, but who knows. I'm expecting something slightly under $200.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Someone just sniped this from me on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111387376150


Haha I bid on that item too


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Haha I bid on that item too


Ah well, I preordered that new sampler from Max Keyboards. Thanks for the share.


----------



## UNOE

Yeah it's much better has 8 switches and O-rings for testing those to.

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-keycap-cherry-mx-switch-o-ring-pro-sampler-tester-kit.html


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> If you hit caps lock alot(primarily in gaming), you would have benefitted from one of the things ducky shines have, left ctrl to caps lock switch(allows you to use caps lock as ctrl)


I just use the Razer Synapse 2.0 to switch it just like you said.

Except if I was to get the Ducky I would have been hitting the cntrl key, when I can just set the Caps key to A so I am not miss typing. Over time I'll get used to the length the keys and their placement.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah it's much better has 8 switches and O-rings for testing those to.
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-keycap-cherry-mx-switch-o-ring-pro-sampler-tester-kit.html


That looks rather interesting... I don't want to look into Canadian shipping though, that's probably the deal killer


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That looks rather interesting... I don't want to look into Canadian shipping though, that's probably the deal killer


Shipping to Canada is usually pretty cheap from the US, at least it is when I've sold to Canada through eBay.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That looks rather interesting... I don't want to look into Canadian shipping though, that's probably the deal killer


I seen other 4 switch sets cost same price. So don't think it would kill the deal. I picked a random zip code in Ontario tp see price and shipping was $7 to that part of Canada.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Shipping to Canada is usually pretty cheap from the US, at least it is when I've sold to Canada through eBay.


It all depends on sizing, doubly so ever since USPS changed their rates a year ago or so. Sometimes we get lucky, othertimes it's $50 for a small package. Also, there are weight limits on what can be sent "normal post", or so it has been explained to me. Biggest thing I know is it's a complicated process that makes a power harness for my modular synth suddenly cost $35 USD to ship (Okay, I got a module with it too, but still, it was a tiny power module!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I seen other 4 switch sets cost same price. So don't think it would kill the deal. I picked a random zip code in Ontario tp see price and shipping was $7 to that part of Canada.


Just as a playful note, we don't have zip codes up in Canada, they're postal codes ~_^

Not bad, showing $7 shipping for no tracking number, or $29.25 USD (ouch) for a package that has a tracking number (Priority International). Also, the $7 shipping more than likely will not have any kind of insurance coverage, so if it's lost you're typically out whatever you paid (hence why most companies when they ship USPS to international locations will only quote Priority International rates on anything of value).

I'm happy enough with my QWERkeys 6-way sampler, but having MX Clears as well as MX Greys would be nice, and MaxKeyboards' new sampler actually looks a lot nicer than their previous one ^_^


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just wondering if I can change my Cherry MX Blue "W" Key to a MX Red on my Razer Blackwidow keyboard. Man my finger gets tired when running or driving for long times in ARMA 3.


----------



## Paradigm84

You can if you're willing to do the desoldering.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thats no problem. Where do I get the suitable red mx from? Ebay?


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thats no problem. Where do I get the suitable red mx from? Ebay?


You can find red switches here


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know why I can't login on my desktop with my Tt Poseidon? It works fine on my laptop Plug and Play but it doesn't seem to be recognized on my desktop. The LEDs are on but if I press Caps Lock the LED does not light.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know why I can't login on my desktop with my Tt Poseidon? It works fine on my laptop Plug and Play but it doesn't seem to be recognized on my desktop. The LEDs are on but if I press Caps Lock the LED does not light.


Try plugging it into another USB port. Also make sure that you are plugging it in directly to your computer and not into an USB hub.


----------



## Jixr

I'd always wanted an orbweaver till I found a store that had one on display, and I'm glad I never picked one up, even though its mechanical, it feels so cheap compared to the old nostromo and even less compared to how custom I've made all my other keyboards.

Really thinking about using my next 60% build ( waiting on parts to be made for it ) at work and replacing my QF-XT


----------



## Paradigm84

Some of the people posting about keyboards on Massdrop have no idea what they are talking about, I have this guy trying to convince me that a CM Storm QuickFire TK is a better choice than a Ducky Shine 3 Tuhaojin because he likes it better.

He may as well be saying "I don't know why anyone would want that Ferrari, I have this Ford Focus that is awesome". They are for completely different purposes.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some of the people posting about keyboards on Massdrop have no idea what they are talking about, I have this guy trying to convince me that a CM Storm QuickFire TK is a better choice than a Ducky Shine 3 Tuhaojin because he likes it better.
> 
> He may as well be saying "I don't know why anyone would want that Ferrari, I have this Ford Focus that is awesome". They are for completely different purposes.


don't argue with idiots, espc. when they have more experience than you. and yes, massdrop is a pretty uneducated group with lots of misinformation on the site, by the commenters and the vendors as well.


----------



## fateswarm

OK I need a browns and it must not be the CM QF TK since I have one. What do I get sub-$100?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK I need a browns and it must not be the CM QF TK since I have one. What do I get sub-$100?


The CM QF-rapid often goes on sale with browns anywhere from $50 and up, stock price is around $80, its a TLK, a full size may be harder to find, but you could get a ducky for right around or just under $100 .

you could also get a poker 2 for right at 100 with browns if you want a 60% keyboard.


----------



## fleetfeather

the ducky yellow TKL boards arent really available anymore, are they?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the ducky yellow TKL boards arent really available anymore, are they?


not that I know of, don't think they were as limited as the silver ones ( only 1000 made ) but they were still pretty low production numbers.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> not that I know of, don't think they were as limited as the silver ones ( only 1000 made ) but they were still pretty low production numbers.


roger that


----------



## fateswarm

What about the CM stealth?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What about the CM stealth?


thats a good one too, execept its just a QFR with side printed caps, and $20 more to the price tag, if you like the looks, then its worth it I guess


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK I need a browns and it must not be the CM QF TK since I have one. What do I get sub-$100?


I like my Tt Poseidon Z with brown switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

The full size MX Clear CODE is back in stock.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

That's a nice looking keyboard. Clears have always interested me.


----------



## Paradigm84

This might interest you then:

www.overclock.net/t/1499471/freebie-kul-es-87-mechanical-keyboard-with-mx-clears-uk-only


----------



## BakerMan1971

Para, that made me zoom away from my desk with a big Gasp!, my co-workers are concerned.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Para, that made me zoom away from my desk with a big Gasp!, my co-workers are concerned.












Good luck then.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This might interest you then:
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1499471/freebie-kul-es-87-mechanical-keyboard-with-mx-clears-uk-only


oh daayyyuummm! thanks!


----------



## zflamewing

That's a hell of an opportunity for some lucky person.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The full size MX Clear CODE is back in stock.


Grrr, always coming in stock when I'm broke! lol ...Maybe next time.


----------



## Arizonian

Does anyone have a ducky zero and a ducky shine? I'm curious if the rubber feet are the same underneath the keyboard. I'm looking at the zero and one review said that the rubber feet underneath are not the greatest. If they're the same as the shine then I'll be okay. I can't imagine it being inferior.


----------



## KipH

Hey hey. I am flying from Taiwan to Canada in a week. If you need anything from Taiwan let me know.
Cost+ Shipping+ a Dr.Pepper. And rights to open, test and photo it









Good place to look:
PC Home. Well, they can ship international
PC Home 24. They ship fast 
http://www.ruten.com.tw/
Mo Mo shop. Has some good deals

Good luck finding what you want


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Hey hey. I am flying from Taiwan to Canada in a week. If you need anything from Taiwan let me know.
> Cost+ Shipping+ a Dr.Pepper. And rights to open, test and photo it


That's a very tempting offer.


----------



## Arizonian

Well I ordered my Ducky Zero Brown MX Blue LED through Newegg free shipping. Will chime back in two weeks or so when it finally arrives.


----------



## Lisjak

So today I woke up and went to start my computer. To my surprise, I saw that over night the power brick from my printer, which was on a shelf over my keyboard, had fallen directly onto the numpad. I expected the worse when I lifted that bastard up. But believe it or not the keys are completely untouched. Not one scratch on them. I was very relieved but at the same time amazed by the sturdiness of this keyboard because that power brick is no light weight


----------



## Nhb93

I hope my Poker II with Browns doesn't take too long to get here from MD. I've heard other people say it's taken a very long time (1 month+) from the last drop.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Hey hey. I am flying from Taiwan to Canada in a week. If you need anything from Taiwan let me know.
> Cost+ Shipping+ a Dr.Pepper. And rights to open, test and photo it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good place to look:
> PC Home. Well, they can ship international
> PC Home 24. They ship fast
> http://www.ruten.com.tw/
> Mo Mo shop. Has some good deals
> 
> Good luck finding what you want


I'm tempted to ask for a ducky mini (is it even out there)!


----------



## fateswarm

Sounds like a good opportunity to get your topres.


----------



## Blaise170

Maxkeyboards sampler came in today. I still like my Browns, but I think I actually like Blues/Greens a lot more.


----------



## Jixr

oh... super tempted to get in on the 40% GH keyboard...

Looks like in the end its gonna be a $200+ keyboard though thats pretty much a novelty, but still... do want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Maxkeyboards sampler came in today. I still like my Browns, but I think I actually like Blues/Greens a lot more.


same here- but they're too loud!


----------



## kyismaster

people used to laugh at me for wanting a RGB mechanical,

they said it was impossible.


----------



## Paradigm84

It was impossible with the normal MX switches, but the RGB boards don't use the standard MX switches.

Also, the winner for the June KOTM is Jixr!



And the thread is up for the July KOTM:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499767/keyboard-of-the-month-july-14


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It was impossible with the normal MX switches, but the RGB boards don't use the standard MX switches.
> 
> Also, the winner for the June KOTM is Jixr!
> 
> 
> 
> And the thread is up for the July KOTM:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499767/keyboard-of-the-month-july-14










but thats okay, someone had to break the flow.

and thats sexy. I'd change my keycaps but i have a few non-standard sized keycaps


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats @Jixr!


----------



## Paradigm84

First person to fill F1 - F12 with KOTM keycaps wins a special prize.


----------



## Jixr

Thanks HPE & Para
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> First person to fill F1 - F12 with KOTM keycaps wins a special prize.


( challengeaccepted.jpg )
I hope is a gen-u-wine autographed paddle!

The keyboard has really changed since I entered the contest.

Its now a pokerX pcb ( instead of poker2 ) and with a painted plate ( instead of stock white ) and blacks now instead of greens lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> First person to fill F1 - F12 with KOTM keycaps wins a special prize.


mother of god lol! Congratulations Jixr, you smashed it.


----------



## HPE1000

Muh 2nd KOTM keycap still isnt here afaik. 10 more to go though


----------



## Jixr

and I should be getting in the parts to finish my build for the August KOTM next week or two.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> First person to fill F1 - F12 with KOTM keycaps wins a special prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mother of god lol! Congratulations Jixr, you smashed it.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I didn't say it would be something good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Muh 2nd KOTM keycap still isnt here afaik. 10 more to go though


Give it a few more days, if it still hasn't arrived then I'll get it sorted out.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> people used to laugh at me for wanting a RGB mechanical,
> 
> they said it was impossible.


It's not impossible, it's already been possible for quite some time now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It's not impossible, it's already been possible for quite some time now.


Those are not controllable, nor do they have a wide color range. I have a couple RGB leds, and while they are nice, they are nothing compared to the actual RGB switches.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It's not impossible, it's already been possible for quite some time now.


Im referencing when i joined 2-3 years ago, i put a concept rbg mx board design and someone said it was impossible, pff.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those are not controllable, nor do they have a wide color range. I have a couple RGB leds, and while they are nice, they are nothing compared to the actual RGB switches.


Unfortunately there's still compromises with all RGB solutions at the moment. Like you said, you either trade off the lack of control or the quality of the keyboard itself.


----------



## jokrik

To be honest I find that RGB is kinda pointless if you dont use a backlit compatible keyset
which I'm very sure there is only a few high quality set in the market (in par as double shot molding keycaps from GMK/SP)
someone should start to make one for this like that cherry replica group buy but with plain translucent

in case you are wondering , I'm referring to this


----------



## Speedster159

Corsair Vengeance K95


----------



## connectwise

^ not a very good keyboard. I wish I never would've bought mine.


----------



## fateswarm

^ Reminds me of the CM QF TK. Not that it's bad but I find it a bit bulky and it had/has technical issues. And the only alternative I find now on a very competitive price is again a CM (stealth).


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ not a very good keyboard. I wish I never would've bought mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> ^ Reminds me of the CM QF TK. Not that it's bad but I find it a bit bulky and it had/has technical issues. And the only alternative I find now on a very competitive price is again a CM (stealth).


What issues? The LED's?


----------



## Jixr

I'm currious a bit as well, I had one for awhile, ( aside from teh early production warped plates ) I really liked it.


----------



## connectwise

LED dying, subpar software, cables are terrible, uneven base and has to be staggered somewhat to be stable.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LED dying, subpar software, cables are terrible, uneven base and has to be staggered somewhat to be stable.


Although it seems to be the best looking Mechanical Keyboard on the market right now.

Or atleast the best I've seen.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Although it seems to be the best looking Mechanical Keyboard on the market right now.
> 
> Or atleast the best I've seen.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - I think it looks ugly honestly.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - I think it looks ugly honestly.


What would be the best looking mech keyboard for you?

I personally like mine with backlight and Media keys either dedicated or non intrusive.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What would be the best looking mech keyboard for you?
> 
> I personally like mine with backlight and Media keys either dedicated or non intrusive.


I don't use macros or media keys other than volume. My favorite style is probably the Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Guys, quick question. How much larger is the Quickfire TK compared to the Quickfire Rapid? I need to know how good a template my QFR will be for integrating a TK into a build.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Guys, quick question. How much larger is the Quickfire TK compared to the Quickfire Rapid? I need to know how good a template my QFR will be for integrating a TK into a build.


I would say no bigger than an inch max.

According to CM's site, its 14.9" wide, and the QFR is 14" wide


----------



## dandiego

Based on an Amazon and Newegg search, it looks like the CM Quick Fire XT stock levels are getting pretty low... Does anyone have any insight as to if or when the rumored backlit version will be released?


----------



## fateswarm

As I had said, the CM TK here had a windows-key that didn't work. I had to solder it since a resistor wasn't soldered at all at manufacturing. Most of all, it apparently has some kind of mis-voltage/mis-current misbehavior of some sort since in some occasions power is cut, and mainly if it's plugged to a laptop, it may shut down for at least 10 minutes, needing to unplug it for that time for it to work again (I know, weird).

I suspect the latter issue is related to its violation of the USB standard for non-chargers. The LEDs are simply a ton. That's not a novelty btw, it's common for some USB devices to violate it, and it's also found on high-end GPUs (for their power connectors specification).

Also it looks and feels a bit bulky and heavier than I want, even though the steel backplate does make it very solid. But I'm not expecting other keyboards to be that much better since cherries are big on their own, and it's not a big problem anyway.


----------



## Jixr

if connecting it to a laptop and you're having issues, try plugging the power cord into the laptop and use the keyboard and see what happens. Some keyboards limit USB power output as a battery saving feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dandiego*
> 
> Based on an Amazon and Newegg search, it looks like the CM Quick Fire XT stock levels are getting pretty low... Does anyone have any insight as to if or when the rumored backlit version will be released?


No word from any insiders, but I'm sure its something in their timeline. I think first they need to get the new QFR-I out and in more switch options, and hopefully cut the price down before making the XT version.


----------



## fateswarm

It happened on a desktop too once with a 1000W supply, so it's a more serious issue than I thought









The problem seemed to be alleviated a bit on a laptop with a powered usb hub, but not fixed.

I suspect it's something inherent to a chip since it happens without shaking the board.


----------



## Colt670

http://www.4shared.com/download/IboV9ld2ba/IMG_20140706_124817.jpg?lgfp=1000
Got my first mech today







(sorry for poor image quality, i do not have a good camera)


----------



## connectwise

Regarding the k95, those uneven level macro keys, o god...

Comon how dumb can corsair guys be.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt670*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/download/IboV9ld2ba/IMG_20140706_124817.jpg?lgfp=1000
> Got my first mech today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for poor image quality, i do not have a good camera)


Had the CM Storm Quickfire TK Blue for over a year. Was my first mech board and definitely didn't disappoint. You'll love it!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So, when I get my Corsair K70 back from RMA: Keep it or sell it and go with something else?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, when I get my Corsair K70 back from RMA: Keep it or sell it and go with something else?


Why did you have to RMA it? I just ordered one -_-


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, when I get my Corsair K70 back from RMA: Keep it or sell it and go with something else?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, when I get my Corsair K70 back from RMA: Keep it or sell it and go with something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you have to RMA it? I just ordered one -_-
Click to expand...

Dreaded dead LEDs after 6 months of use. I didn't /have/ to RMA it, but for the price I prefer to have a solid product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, when I get my Corsair K70 back from RMA: Keep it or sell it and go with something else?
Click to expand...

Go on...


----------



## Decade

Just bought a Tt eSPORTS POSEIDON Z with blue switches.

Oh. My. God. Once I get used to the layout if it I'm going to be unstoppable with typing. Already improved considerably over my old rubber dome keyboard.
It is loud... guess I'll need to o-ring mod it to quiet down the clicking and I'll eventually stop bottoming out the keys.

BUT WOW! THIS THINGS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dreaded dead LEDs after 6 months of use. I didn't /have/ to RMA it, but for the price I prefer to have a solid product.
> Go on...


Yea dead LEDs are a pain. Glad I know how to solder. Just swap out any dead ones. Got a bag of like 80 left after I made my K60 backlit.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea dead LEDs are a pain. Glad I know how to solder. Just swap out any dead ones. Got a bag of like 80 left after I made my K60 backlit.


Really should not be happening in a $130 keyboard. My $72 Quickfire TK has been solid for over a year. I really hope I don't have the LED problems with the K70.

It really makes me wonder if Corsair doesn't have people reviewing the K70 on Newegg and Amazon, because it has insanely good reviews but this LED problem seems widespread.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Really should not be happening in a $130 keyboard. My $72 Quickfire TK has been solid for over a year. I really hope I don't have the LED problems with the K70.
> 
> It really makes me wonder if Corsair doesn't have people reviewing the K70 on Newegg and Amazon, because it has insanely good reviews but this LED problem seems widespread.


I believe that dead LEDs are the result of ESD on keyboards. They fixed this with the RGB boards by mounting the LED in a different spot. But I do agree, this is an issue that isn't seen in most reviews. Probably because it takes more than a couple of days before an LED dies. Most reviews are written rather quickly.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Yea dead LEDs are a pain. Glad I know how to solder. Just swap out any dead ones. Got a bag of like 80 left after I made my K60 backlit.
> 
> 
> 
> Really should not be happening in a $130 keyboard. My $72 Quickfire TK has been solid for over a year. I really hope I don't have the LED problems with the K70.
> 
> It really makes me wonder if Corsair doesn't have people reviewing the K70 on Newegg and Amazon, because it has insanely good reviews but this LED problem seems widespread.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I saw the reviews on Newegg and they looked great, there were only 2 or 3 people with the dead LED problem so I assumed it was just an uncommon thing. Then after a week of owning it I googled the issue and turns out it was larger than I thought it was.

However, I found it quite odd that the LEDs went out on keys I tend to press a lot. The first one that went out was the F key and for every game I play that is what I set the use/interact key to (Crysis was my first FPS, blame that game.)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Just bought a Tt eSPORTS POSEIDON Z with blue switches.
> 
> Oh. My. God. Once I get used to the layout if it I'm going to be unstoppable with typing. Already improved considerably over my old rubber dome keyboard.
> It is loud... guess I'll need to o-ring mod it to quiet down the clicking and I'll eventually stop bottoming out the keys.
> 
> BUT WOW! THIS THINGS IS AMAZING!


Got the same with brown switches and I really like it, but I wish I would've bought blues.


----------



## Arizonian

Have a Ducky Zero Shine brown MX incoming. If I'd like to put O-rings which would you guys recommend? They come in different thicknesses. Who should I buy from?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I believe that dead LEDs are the result of ESD on keyboards. They fixed this with the RGB boards by mounting the LED in a different spot. But I do agree, this is an issue that isn't seen in most reviews. Probably because it takes more than a couple of days before an LED dies. Most reviews are written rather quickly.


the K70' with blue LED failure was attributed to a big bad batch of LED's. I read this on corsairs forums. I couldn't find anyone complaining of red LED failure.

you can RMA with them but shipping is ridiculously expensive and not really even worth it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> the K70' with blue LED failure was attributed to a big bad batch of LED's. I read this on corsairs forums. I couldn't find anyone complaining of red LED failure.
> 
> you can RMA with them but shipping is ridiculously expensive and not really even worth it.


Do you mean shipping there or do they charge to ship it back? Shipping there isn't bad, if you live in the US. Only $8 or so.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you mean shipping there or do they charge to ship it back? Shipping there isn't bad, if you live in the US. Only $8 or so.


from what I read on the corsair forums people were complaining about shipping being super expensive, so I don't know other than that.


----------



## HPE1000

Teh OCN keycap still hasn't shown up and the tracking # shows no activity.


----------



## BoredErica

The keycaps on my Coolermaster Storm keyboard are wearing out. The text is wearing out. What is a cheap way to get replacement?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The keycaps on my Coolermaster Storm keyboard are wearing out. The text is wearing out. What is a cheap way to get replacement?


Depends on how much you want to spend. You could go really basic with something like this, or something really complex like this. There are a lot of good keycap set links here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Depends on how much you want to spend. You could go really basic with something like this, or something really complex like this. There are a lot of good keycap set links here.


I was hoping for something that's in a similar style to the original Cm Storm keycaps.


----------



## zflamewing

I finally got my Penumbra/Solarized set in. I'm totally digging the caps. The feel, sounds, and response are totally different from the original caps. I'm in love all over again with the XT.



-Edit

Corrected image rotation.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Teh OCN keycap still hasn't shown up and the tracking # shows no activity.


I'll speak to management about getting a replacement sent off.


----------



## Colt670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I believe that dead LEDs are the result of ESD on keyboards. They fixed this with the RGB boards by mounting the LED in a different spot. But I do agree, this is an issue that isn't seen in most reviews. Probably because it takes more than a couple of days before an LED dies. Most reviews are written rather quickly.


I do not think that they have fixed the led issues with the K70 RGB. As you can see from the pic i posted, the keyboard that they displayed has a few leds that did not light up (especially the del key on the numberpad) on the keyboard even though the software shows it as lit. There is a possibility that these leds have died by the time they displayed it at computex.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll speak to management about getting a replacement sent off.


On a scale of 1 to 10, how likely would it be to see some Alps OCN caps if, say, a member were to win KOTM with a Alps-based board?

(I'm guessing the answer is somewhere between "1" and "LOL", but it's worth a shot)


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt670*
> 
> I do not think that they have fixed the led issues with the K70 RGB. As you can see from the pic i posted, the keyboard that they displayed has a few leds that did not light up (especially the del key on the numberpad) on the keyboard even though the software shows it as lit. There is a possibility that these leds have died by the time they displayed it at computex.


I think we should wait a few weeks or months after they release the RGB line of keyboards to find out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how likely would it be to see some Alps OCN caps if, say, a member were to win KOTM with a Alps-based board?
> 
> (I'm guessing the answer is somewhere between "1" and "LOL", but it's worth a shot)


Well, it wouldn't be the same KOTM keycap, but you could likely get one of the old OCN ALPS keycaps if you win, depending on if there is still stock available.

But producing some ALPS keycaps with the same KOTM design is extremely unlikely, ALPS just aren't used enough to warrant it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well, it wouldn't be the same KOTM keycap, but you could likely get one of the old OCN ALPS keycaps if you win, depending on if there is still stock available.
> 
> But producing some ALPS keycaps with the same KOTM design is extremely unlikely, ALPS just aren't used enough to warrant it.


roger that, makes sense.

did tankguys.com go down at some point? seems to only load a blank page for me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> roger that, makes sense.
> 
> did tankguys.com go down at some point? seems to only load a blank page for me


Yeah, I'm not sure what's up with it, I get the same blank page.


----------



## anubis1127

I did hear they were planning on re-launching the site, but didn't imagine that is what they had in mind.


----------



## Jixr

I'm hoping I can finally get my plate in that I bought a few weeks ago in this week.

I'm also thinking about finding a set of rainbow caps, but they are kinda on the expensive side.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was hoping for something that's in a similar style to the original Cm Storm keycaps.


You should be able to find similar caps in that last link. There are links to about 20 storefronts that all sell keycap sets.


----------



## Jixr

you should be able to find someone willing to sell an original set. I have tons of stock CM keycaps laying around.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Speaking of Rainbow caps, the sugar-cubey ones from China are very nice, 6 months in and under constant use (a buddy has them) they are starting to fade a little on the corners, which is the only downside.
These are the Keycool caps that do the rounds, usually priced well, the set my friend has came with his Keycool Keyboard.

Other than those I have not seen many rainbow sets available other than the usual ebay etc.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I'm just trying to think of something different for my next poker. I have a cool clear acrlyic case for it, a stainless plate that I hope to get in the mail this week, clear switches, but for caps all I have are white front printed caps.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well I will keep my fingers crossed you find something nice, the keycap market is exploding nicely, with bigger names getting in on the custom keys, like Rosewill and Thermaltake (they have adopted the metal ones).

Shame Ducky don't do a set in all their colours, they have some very vivid caps.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I also need to put my poker2 together and my QFR and clean them up to sell on GH, never use either anymore.


----------



## samwisekoi

*KEYCON WEST JULY 12-13 IN MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA*

For those of you that hadn't heard elsewhere, GeekHack is hosting a gathering of keyboards and their humans this weekend in Mountain View, CA. It should run all day Saturday and Sunday and there should be literally hundreds of mechanical keyboards of every possible type and configuration.

All keyboard fans (and the curious) from OCN are welcome, and will have the opportunity to try out many, many keyboards and switches in case you are looking for that perfect keyboard.

There may be a couple of vendors there, but this is a community-driven and organized event, and will be very low-key. (Well as low-key as dozens of keyboard fanatics in one place CAN be!)

Anyhow, if you are interested, please drop me a PM or pop over to GeekHack to learn more:

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54645.0

OCN members, keyboards, and keyboard-related items are all welcome!

Cordially,

- samwisekoi

p.s. This cross-forum posting was made with advance approval of OCN management. A big thank you goes out to them!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I also need to put my poker2 together and my QFR and clean them up to sell on GH, never use either anymore.


Do you have any blue switches? I might be interested.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you have any blue switches? I might be interested.


My poker2 has greens. ( ghetto greens really, blue switches with black springs )


----------



## azianai

i haven't checked into this thread in a while, so many pages!
potato pic of my latest "mod"
Since i can't find a Ferrari red Filco anywhere for a decent price, with the weather finally heated up, i was able get some Corvette Candy Red on my case instead

Incoming potato pic:


----------



## Nhb93

Even from the potato picture, I can see that you did quite a nice job on that paint. Making good use of the weather we've been having.


----------



## roflcopter159

hmm so I have my Poker 2 with MX blues and my Shine 3 TKL with MX Reds and I'm wondering what I should buy next.... Any ideas or opinions? I was thinking something with Topres... Maybe a 660C or a HHKB?


----------



## Arizonian

Found these O-rings - putting them on Ducky Zero Shine brown MX

1. Any good?
2. Which size?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=O-rings+keyboard+&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Sorry for smart phone harsh link.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Found these O-rings - putting them on Ducky Zero Shine brown MX
> 
> 1. Any good?
> 2. Which size?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=O-rings+keyboard+&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> Sorry for smart phone harsh link.


They don't say what their hardness is. I ordered both of these.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FMWLR8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051XWXCE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If I recall correctly, I'm using the 50A ones. Also double stacking them (at least on browns), makes the actuation point pretty much equal bottoming out.


----------



## phillyd

Any body pick up a set of the ABS double shots from the Massdrop that ended today? I grabbed a black set for my KBT pro. This keyboard seriously sucks but the worst part by far is the keycaps. Can't wait to get a DS3 TKL with blues & green LED's.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any body pick up a set of the ABS double shots from the Massdrop that ended today? I grabbed a black set for my KBT pro. This keyboard seriously sucks but the worst part by far is the keycaps. Can't wait to get a DS3 TKL with blues & green LED's.


Which specific double shot group buy? There's a Tai Hao doubleshot group buy I bought a Dolch and Granite from!


----------



## DF is BUSY

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?newlink=1&Item=N82E16823816015

corsair k65 for about $54 after promo...... this is tempting; mx red + tkl ?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Which specific double shot group buy? There's a Tai Hao doubleshot group buy I bought a Dolch and Granite from!


It was the Massdrop for the Tai Hao double shots. Full sets.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?newlink=1&Item=N82E16823816015
> 
> corsair k65 for about $54 after promo...... this is tempting; mx red + tkl ?


The K65 is pretty cheaply made.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It was the Massdrop for the Tai Hao double shots. Full sets.


Ahh I got those same sets from GH awhile back, and I got the black, yellow, blue and red sets. The Black, yellow and blue I use at work on my TKL and here's a shot of it.



I turned down the led for that shot on my potato cam!

The blacks are actually nice, though with a led light keyboard the light really won't shine through.


----------



## pez

I'm sure it's been asked, but what are the ultra-large Ctrl, Alt, Del key's back there, exactly? My best guess right now is that they are paperweights







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm sure it's been asked, but what are the ultra-large Ctrl, Alt, Del key's back there, exactly? My best guess right now is that they are paperweights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you press them all at the same time it automatically reboots my boss' attittude! Hahaha!

They're actually coffee cups (upside down in that shot) I bought at thinkgeek awhile back! I have the white set here and the black set at home (Just in case I need to reboot my wife once in awhile







)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ahh I got those same sets from GH awhile back, and I got the black, yellow, blue and red sets. The Black, yellow and blue I use at work on my TKL and here's a shot of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned down the led for that shot on my potato cam!
> 
> The blacks are actually nice, though with a led light keyboard the light really won't shine through.


I was in that group buy too. A black set and a red set for my BWT


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I was in that group buy too. A black set and a red set for my BWT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The black and red sets are definitely the best of the bunch IMHO. I still haven't found a use for my reds currently, since the ducky shine 3 tkl at home uses the PBT cream and green and ABS greys I recently bought.


----------



## paspasero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ahh I got those same sets from GH awhile back, and I got the black, yellow, blue and red sets. The Black, yellow and blue I use at work on my TKL and here's a shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I turned down the led for that shot on my potato cam!
> 
> The blacks are actually nice, though with a led light keyboard the light really won't shine through.


Dope looking board. Looks like an MSI lightning edition.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> They don't say what their hardness is. I ordered both of these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FMWLR8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051XWXCE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> If I recall correctly, I'm using the 50A ones. Also double stacking them (at least on browns), makes the actuation point pretty much equal bottoming out.


Thanks for sharing your experience with your O-rings and the time to reply. I'm not too sure on the difference between those sizes but I will try the 50A. Heck it's only $15.
+1 REP.

Following my keyboard through China Hong Kong and it has arrived in LA Gateway.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paspasero*
> 
> Dope looking board. Looks like an MSI lightning edition.


Thanks! I never thought of that but it does look like the GTX 780 lightning with the blue leds and yellow fan!











I just set it up that way because the yellow caps are on top of amber leds and the blue caps are on top of (azure) blue leds. I thought the black contrast would look good, so I threw it on there!


----------



## Speedster159

The LED's on the K95 get significantly dimmer when you're using all of them... it's like having less than required current to power your house and the lights start dimming.

What are good keycaps for backlit keyboards? Not replacement ones but fun ones.


----------



## Jixr

there really isn't a whole lot of aftermarket caps that are backlight friendly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you press them all at the same time it automatically reboots my boss' attittude! Hahaha!
> 
> They're actually coffee cups (upside down in that shot) I bought at thinkgeek awhile back! I have the white set here and the black set at home (Just in case I need to reboot my wife once in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh, awesome







. I'd have never guessed they were coffe cups considering that monster sitting right behind them







.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> The LED's on the K95 get significantly dimmer when you're using all of them... it's like having less than required current to power your house and the lights start dimming.
> 
> What are good keycaps for backlit keyboards? Not replacement ones but fun ones.


very limited.

Plain Keycaps:
Max Translucents
Ducky Shine Keycap Replacements(of various colors)

Non Plain:
A majority of them will be found on Max Keyboards keycap page (also buyable on ebay and ebay like sites)
Specialty caps where the eyes are hollowed out (e.g ironman/war machine caps)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> The LED's on the K95 get significantly dimmer when you're using all of them... it's like having less than required current to power your house and the lights start dimming.
> 
> What are good keycaps for backlit keyboards? Not replacement ones but fun ones.


Keypop has a decent bit of translucent ones. You can also look at these links to look for some translucents.

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide#user_heading6b


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with your O-rings and the time to reply. I'm not too sure on the difference between those sizes but I will try the 50A. Heck it's only $15.
> +1 REP.
> 
> Following my keyboard through China Hong Kong and it has arrived in LA Gateway.


The pictures in my links are way off. Both are the same overall size, while the 50A are a softer material.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The pictures in my links are way off. Both are the same overall size, while the 50A are a softer material.


Ooooo perfect. That's what I was looking for. Thanks for clarifying that difference. I know browns are quiet to begin with, just I type in a living room where it's heard around the house. Spouse isn't so thrilled with my mech at 77 WPM it drives her insane. Tap tap tap.

If I was a loner I'd have gone with red switches I bet.


----------



## bhav

Hello









My crappy phone camera does it no justice.

Also Im glad the wrist rest was detachable as I already had a much better one as pictured.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ooooo perfect. That's what I was looking for. Thanks for clarifying that difference. I know browns are quiet to begin with, just I type in a living room where it's heard around the house. Spouse isn't so thrilled with my mech at 77 WPM it drives her insane. Tap tap tap.
> 
> If I was a loner I'd have gone with red switches I bet.


Even with these, the keys still chatter a bit. My gf always says "writing a book over there?" when I'm typing away lol.


----------



## Jixr

All cherry mechs will be louder than a regular rubber dome.
And the cases they are in make a huge difference to the sound as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Well updating my main rig to *Ducky Zero Shine* 2108s. I'm surprised how quick it got here from China ordered on July 2 and received it today July 8th by DHL.





Hell of a sturdy board. Solid keyLoving it.







.

Thanks Paradigm84 for your help narrowing down what would work personally best for me. I can't actually REP you so accept a mental +1 REP.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well updating my main rig to *Ducky Zero Shine* 2108s. I'm surprised how quick it got here from China ordered on July 2 and received it today July 8th by DHL.
> 
> Hell of a sturdy board. Solid keyLoving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks Paradigm84 for your help narrowing down what would work personally best for me. I can't actually REP you so accept a mental +1 REP.


Glad you like it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Do we have a rep from Ducky on OCN? I wanted to send an email and ask them stuff and wanted to make sure we didn't have anyone here first.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd have never guessed they were coffe cups considering that monster sitting right behind them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah that monster in the back was a gift from a colleague so it has to stay on the desk!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Do we have a rep from Ducky on OCN? I wanted to send an email and ask them stuff and wanted to make sure we didn't have anyone here first.


We do not, a list of the current hardware reps is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-representative-initiative


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thanks para! Mental rep for you!


----------



## Blaise170

What do you all think is better for typing and gaming, blues or greens? I really like the feel of my browns, but they aren't clicky enough for me. I like the sound of the blues/greens/whites but I'm not really a fan of the actuation on the whites.

I'm pretty heavy handed, but I also don't want to be fatigued having to type either.


----------



## Jixr

greens are not bad over blues, I like them better ( prefer heavier switches in general ) the stiffer spring adds an extra bit of feel to it, it makes it feel a bit more crispy than blues. but the difference between blues and greens in feel is no where near as drastic as the difference between reds and blacks


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> greens are not bad over blues, I like them better ( prefer heavier switches in general ) the stiffer spring adds an extra bit of feel to it, it makes it feel a bit more crispy than blues. but the difference between blues and greens in feel is no where near as drastic as the difference between reds and blacks


Yeah the green and blue switches seemed pretty similar to me and I liked the greens, but I didn't want to be too tired using them. Thanks Jixr


----------



## twerk

Anyone seen the Tex Yoda Massdrop? Looks really cool, but not $200 cool.

Link


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Certain keys of my QFR make an echo sound when bottoming out. I put the keyboard on my mouse pad to see if it absorbs the sound but i can still hear it.
> Can this be fixed by using O-rings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yes, there are other methods you can use to help echoing as well if you don't wanna use o-rings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I would put some shelf mat or other vibration absorbing pad inside the case under the pcb. Some people put modeling clay in the bottom to both make it heavier and dampen vibration. Whatever you use, make sure the pcb is clear of it (especially if you decide to use dynomat as the top layer of it is conductive and can possibly short the board).
> 
> I am not a fan of o-rings as they change the feel of the board too much for my liking.


A little late i know, but i'm going to try doing this now. First I will attempt the shelf mat method since it's less messy and see how it goes. btw +rep to both

Oh, and i've noticed something weird. The Caps lock key sounds and feels different from other keys. It almost feels like there's an O ring attached to it. Both the actuation point and the bottoming-out sounds deeper and more like a "thump" rather than a "clack". Any QFR owners here that experience the same thing?


----------



## MKUL7R4

New Corsair Vengeance K70 with Cherry MX Browns! Selling off my CM Storm Quickfire TK so I'll resubmit an entry to the club.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm not sure how I feel about it, top level case, but crap keycaps,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> A little late i know, but i'm going to try doing this now. First I will attempt the shelf mat method since it's less messy and see how it goes. btw +rep to both
> 
> Oh, and i've noticed something weird. The Caps lock key sounds and feels different from other keys. It almost feels like there's an O ring attached to it. Both the actuation point and the bottoming-out sounds deeper and more like a "thump" rather than a "clack". Any QFR owners here that experience the same thing?


could possibly be the switch isn't soldered flush to the board, or possibly a dirty switch.


----------



## Colt670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> A little late i know, but i'm going to try doing this now. First I will attempt the shelf mat method since it's less messy and see how it goes. btw +rep to both
> 
> Oh, and i've noticed something weird. The Caps lock key sounds and feels different from other keys. It almost feels like there's an O ring attached to it. Both the actuation point and the bottoming-out sounds deeper and more like a "thump" rather than a "clack". Any QFR owners here that experience the same thing?[/quote
> 
> My MX Blue TK's backspace has that "thump" sound when bottoming out and is also non-clicky. It feels like a clear with a spring from a blue, only slightly mushier.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm
> could possibly be the switch isn't soldered flush to the board, or possibly a dirty switch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt670*
> 
> My MX Blue TK's backspace has that "thump" sound when bottoming out and is also non-clicky. It feels like a clear with a spring from a blue, only slightly mushier.


Well i removed the CAPS-LOCK and TAB caps, and kept pressing the two switches to compare and it appeared that nothing is wrong with the switch. When i was about to put the caps back i switched them to see if anything's wrong with the cap itself.
Turned out it this was the case. To be sure I put a couple of caps in the caps-lock switch and the sound is a normal "clack".

To be honest it doesn't annoy me as I rarely use the caps-lock key.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well updating my main rig to *Ducky Zero Shine* 2108s. I'm surprised how quick it got here from China ordered on July 2 and received it today July 8th by DHL.
> 
> //
> 
> Hell of a sturdy board. Solid keyLoving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks Paradigm84 for your help narrowing down what would work personally best for me. I can't actually REP you so accept a mental +1 REP.


Why China? They sell that at Microcenter.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Why China? They sell that at Microcenter.


Newegg preferred account. If I had a Micro Center in Arizona I would be more likely to have gotten a credit card with them.









Waiting on the O-rings to personalize this board to my liking from Amazon. Got
Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners Blue 40A-R - 0.4mm Reduction incoming.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know anything about this? If it isn't junk, it will be my next keyboard.
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6501/rosewill-rgb80-mechanical-16-8m-color-backlit-gaming-keyboard-review/index.html


----------



## Colt670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? If it isn't junk, it will be my next keyboard.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6501/rosewill-rgb80-mechanical-16-8m-color-backlit-gaming-keyboard-review/index.html


It uses Kailh switches instead of Cherry MX switches. Kailh is a Chinese company which makes clones of Cherry MX switches but they cant get into trouble with the law because Cherry's patent has expired. I will choose a switch made in Germany over one that allows RGB backlighting(i had plenty of Chinese stuff breaking on me before). BTW, Rosewill is a good company(from what ive heard from other keyboard enthusiasts)


----------



## BakerMan1971

I quite like the idea of Kailh competition on the switch market, they are slightly cheaper, and some people think they don't feel quite as good as cherries, but for people like Thermaltake to back keyboards featuring them with a 5 year warranty, I think the market is in for one of those shakeups that helps our habit


----------



## Arizonian

Holy smokes I feel like a n00b typing with a new layout that doesn't have the macros on the left side of my board. I keep aligning when I first start just a tad off because in my mind I shouldn't be so close to the edge.









Will....have...to...break...habit.


----------



## fleetfeather

I've had my Matias Secure Pro for a week or so now. Really digging these Quiet Click switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt670*
> 
> It uses Kailh switches instead of Cherry MX switches. Kailh is a Chinese company which makes clones of Cherry MX switches but they cant get into trouble with the law because Cherry's patent has expired. I will choose a switch made in Germany over one that allows RGB backlighting(i had plenty of Chinese stuff breaking on me before). BTW, Rosewill is a good company(from what ive heard from other keyboard enthusiasts)


Nothing wrong with Kailh switches, I have a Tt board with them.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, people who say they break easy and things like that are just ignorant. On all the keyboard sites I visit, there has not been one post of a modern kalith switch breaking, and I actually kinda like the clones of blues with the higher act. points more than cherry blues.

I'm hoping by late next week I get my plates in so I can finish my next keyboard entry for next months KOTM


----------



## phillyd

Thanks for the input guys! I'd love to have an RGB keyboard and the design of that Corsair one is bad.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Unicomp is throwing me an RMA for my buckling spring instead of making me pay for repairs.
I just have to pay for shipping and find a box to ship it in.

They've got some pretty good customer service.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Unicomp is throwing me an RMA for my buckling spring instead of making me pay for repairs.
> I just have to pay for shipping and find a box to ship it in.
> 
> They've got some pretty good customer service.


HEY! we all thought you dieded.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> HEY! we all thought you dieded.


depressed+got rather sick=not coming around much.

But I started a new mod project so I decided to try to come back around OCN more often again


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> depressed+got rather sick=not coming around much.
> 
> But I started a new mod project so I decided to try to come back around OCN more often again


We're glad to see you back, Fran.


----------



## Jixr

hm.. poker2 with clears on massdrop.

( for real this time )

40 orders needed for the lowest price ( $120 ) but still cheaper than buying one to swap the switches.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( for real this time )


I laughed, and appreciated the joke.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> We're glad to see you back, Fran.


Thank you.


----------



## Jixr

Well poo, my Stainless Steel plate I had coming in for my poker build got bent again in shipping, so I'm just going to steal the plate from my poker2 and call this build done. Tired of waiting. Sucks though since it would take about 6 weeks to get a replacement made and shipped to me.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> New Corsair Vengeance K70 with Cherry MX Browns! Selling off my CM Storm Quickfire TK so I'll resubmit an entry to the club.


I just picked up a gunmetal K70 with brown MX. And I'm absolutely loving it as well. First Corsair product ever... so far so good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well poo, my Stainless Steel plate I had coming in for my poker build got bent again in shipping, so I'm just going to steal the plate from my poker2 and call this build done. Tired of waiting. Sucks though since it would take about 6 weeks to get a replacement made and shipped to me.


Wow....


----------



## Sniping

That translucent reaper looks nice! I like how the colors aren't as saturated as they were in the sale picture. Kinda looks like Ice Ice Baby under the light in the picture you posted.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That translucent reaper looks nice! I like how the colors aren't as saturated as they were in the sale picture. Kinda looks like Ice Ice Baby under the light in the picture you posted.


Thanks









I really like the color, it was lighter than I was expecting, but I think that makes it even better. It is very similar to that ice blue clack, too bad that would be an impossible color to obtain, I don't think those were ever openly sold by CC.


----------



## Jixr

well, the laser cutter was at fault this time. the seller got them and they were bent. ( he bulk ordered for a few ) The cutter was going to make new ones to send him, but who knows when He would get them in. ( the previous batch took 6 weeks to wait )

I'll just steal the plate from my poker2 ( its white plate will look good with my build anyway ) and sell/trade off the poker2 pcb.

I've been using a poker at work and love it, and getting tired of bringing my other poker back and forth everyday. Really thinking of Selling off my QFR, and put my XT in storage.

I really don't need 5(or is it 6?) keyboards for 2 computers.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

how'd it get bent in shipping?

edit

Posted this on geekhack, but OCN needs this too

_My Feedback on the new Razer 2014 TKL mech with Oranges_
Alright I've had some time to really evaluate this keyboard and give it a good beating and see if it's a good pick or what not.
Feel free to ask questions

Keyswitches, liquid smooth and pretty uniform on the one I got. All the keyswitches sound the same and have no difference in resistance that I can tell personally. I know some people report this with knockoff switches but the consistancy with this board's switches seem to be pretty well matched.
Typing feels like you're typing on liquid. I have no other word to describe it other than "liquid."

Double Tapping issue. Annoying as hell when chatting and typing. Only a few keys do it. Enter key does it the most, irritating but it's not enough to make me get pissed off(which is actually pretty easy). The R key used to do it a bit, but it doesn't seem to anymore.

Comfortable and soft to the touch, except the spacebar. almost the same issue with the spacebar I had with my Model M and Ducky where the spacebar was angled. I modded the model M, and flipped the ducky spacebars, but this keyboards spacebar is designed to only be put on in the default intended position. Irritating, but it's not unbearable when gaming.
The riser feet underneigth are adequate and made of a stranger rubbery material so it doesn't slide around or have any problems gripping to stay put.
Comfort wise the keyboard is pretty soft to the touch and feels light and less stressful.

Durability, still evaluating.

Preference over other keyboards?
Still like my ducky a lot more, but this is a nice keyboard to have when I don't want a full 104Key+ siting on my desk and want something more travel size. fits perfectly on-top of my laptop and serves nicely as a replacement of the scissorswitch keyboard without adding more required deskspace.
Fix the double tap issue and It might just might become my main keyboard.

Ask questions if needed, I dunno what all to say.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color, it was lighter than I was expecting, but I think that makes it even better. It is very similar to that ice blue clack, too bad that would be an impossible color to obtain, I don't think those were ever openly sold by CC.


oh crap, is ice ice baby the name of the gasmask keycap? i think i got confused there. i was trying to refer to the ice blue cc as well


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> oh crap, is ice ice baby the name of the gasmask keycap? i think i got confused there. i was trying to refer to the ice blue cc as well


I am not sure, I know naasfu has a clack he calls ice ice baby, but that one seemed more a shade of green. Ice blue is a light blue one, some people might have called it ice ice baby as well though.

That is what happens when gummyrot was the only publicly sold transparent clack color afaik. (People usually just have to name them themselves)


----------



## Recr3ational

Hey guys,
Have anyone from the UK have any reliable supplier for keycaps?
I have a Ducky Shine 3, that i needs some colour.
Thanks


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how'd it get bent in shipping?


Well I bought a plate off a seller on GH, and it was mailed in a flat mailer envelope, and USPS tried stuffing it in my mailbox, which bent it.

I tried flattening it out, but it was still to warped to use.

so contacted the seller who was making more plates, and was going to ship me a new one once they got in, and the ones he got in were bent during shipping as well.
( assuming poor packaging )

I'm not going to wait another few weeks for a replacement, so I'll just get a refund and go buy some keycaps or something.

I'm kinda tempted to swing by a local machine shop and see if they have a press, and see if they can flatten it back down for me. ( a press would take 2mins and they would probably do it for free )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well I bought a plate off a seller on GH, and it was mailed in a flat mailer envelope, and USPS tried stuffing it in my mailbox, which bent it.
> 
> I tried flattening it out, but it was still to warped to use.
> 
> so contacted the seller who was making more plates, and was going to ship me a new one once they got in, and the ones he got in were bent during shipping as well.
> ( assuming poor packaging )
> 
> I'm not going to wait another few weeks for a replacement, so I'll just get a refund and go buy some keycaps or something.


That blows...
Hey if it makes you feel better USPS lost a package someone sent for me a while ago. 2x130$ mice I was suppose to test and develop keymaps for, for an MMORPG mouse guide.
Never showed up 260$ worth of mice down the drain.


----------



## fleetfeather

Welp, MX Clear Poker bought... Looks like I'm eating toasted sandwiches for the rest of the week now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Welp, MX Clear Poker bought... Looks like I'm eating toasted sandwiches for the rest of the week now.











You know what they say "no pain no gain"


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Welp, MX Clear Poker bought... Looks like I'm eating toasted sandwiches for the rest of the week now.


TOASTED! I pawned my toaster off long ago to keep fueling the addiction.
unrelated note, I can cook ramen like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> TOASTED! I pawned my toaster off long ago to keep fueling the addiction.
> unrelated note, I can cook ramen like you wouldn't believe.


LOL! I wonder now as to why i stopped coming to OCN...
When I was younger, I ate ramen so much that i outright was sick of it and couldn't eat it for 2+years.


----------



## Jixr

meh, even if I won the lottery, I would still eat it. Crazy I know.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, even if I won the lottery, I would still eat it. Crazy I know.


It's good with the right stuff.
The japanese hand made ramen is excellent.
Nom Nom
wait ramen=/slurp


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Have anyone from the UK have any reliable supplier for keycaps?
> I have a Ducky Shine 3, that i needs some colour.
> Thanks


Finding backlight compatible keycaps is going to be very difficult, if you'd be happy with non-backlight compatible ones, check overclockers.co.uk or cclonline.com.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finding backlight compatible keycaps is going to be very difficult, if you'd be happy with non-backlight compatible ones, check overclockers.co.uk or cclonline.com.


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## newchemicals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Unicomp is throwing me an RMA for my buckling spring instead of making me pay for repairs.
> I just have to pay for shipping and find a box to ship it in.
> 
> They've got some pretty good customer service.


That's good to hear! Something I tell folks when they scoff at the price of a Unicomp keyboard. Hard to put a price on good customer service.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how'd it get bent in shipping?
> 
> edit
> 
> Posted this on geekhack, but OCN needs this too
> 
> _My Feedback on the new Razer 2014 TKL mech with Oranges_
> Alright I've had some time to really evaluate this keyboard and give it a good beating and see if it's a good pick or what not.
> Feel free to ask questions
> 
> Keyswitches, liquid smooth and pretty uniform on the one I got. All the keyswitches sound the same and have no difference in resistance that I can tell personally. I know some people report this with knockoff switches but the consistancy with this board's switches seem to be pretty well matched.
> Typing feels like you're typing on liquid. I have no other word to describe it other than "liquid."
> 
> Double Tapping issue. Annoying as hell when chatting and typing. Only a few keys do it. Enter key does it the most, irritating but it's not enough to make me get pissed off(which is actually pretty easy). The R key used to do it a bit, but it doesn't seem to anymore.
> 
> Comfortable and soft to the touch, except the spacebar. almost the same issue with the spacebar I had with my Model M and Ducky where the spacebar was angled. I modded the model M, and flipped the ducky spacebars, but this keyboards spacebar is designed to only be put on in the default intended position. Irritating, but it's not unbearable when gaming.
> The riser feet underneigth are adequate and made of a stranger rubbery material so it doesn't slide around or have any problems gripping to stay put.
> Comfort wise the keyboard is pretty soft to the touch and feels light and less stressful.
> 
> Durability, still evaluating.
> 
> Preference over other keyboards?
> Still like my ducky a lot more, but this is a nice keyboard to have when I don't want a full 104Key+ siting on my desk and want something more travel size. fits perfectly on-top of my laptop and serves nicely as a replacement of the scissorswitch keyboard without adding more required deskspace.
> Fix the double tap issue and It might just might become my main keyboard.
> 
> Ask questions if needed, I dunno what all to say.


If my BlackWidow Tournament Edition is any indication, you should be able to flip the space bar by removing the stabilizer inserts and turning them around.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


will this come in other colors?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> will this come in other colors?


There were other colors, a skeletor color (Purple hood, black inside, and glow in the dark face) Those were kinda given out to people it seemed.

Then there are gold colored ones that seem to have been given out as well.

Then there were red hood, white back, blue face, and then blue hood, white back, red faced ones. I think that is all of the ones made so far.

I got this one as well, but I let my brother have it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There were other colors, a skeletor color (Purple hood, black inside, and glow in the dark face) Those were kinda given out to people it seemed.
> 
> Then there are gold colored ones that seem to have been given out as well.
> 
> Then there were red hood, white back, blue face, and then blue hood, white back, red faced ones. I think that is all of the ones made so far.
> 
> I got this one as well, but I let my brother have it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not liking that one you just posted, is there like a frosted black or grey one every made, and where do you buy these?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Not liking that one you just posted, is there like a frosted black or grey one every made, and where do you buy these?


Ah, yes, there is a black one with a transparent dark grey face. That was a one off that bro caps made for another keycap maker.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







These are made by bro caps on geekhack btw


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If my BlackWidow Tournament Edition is any indication, you should be able to flip the space bar by removing the stabilizer inserts and turning them around.


i tried to pull out the stabilizer but they seem to be glued in.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i tried to pull out the stabilizer but they seem to be glued in.


If you pull hard enough they'll come out. And you can replace the inserts if they break. I used a flat screw driver to put even force on the surface of the insert.


----------



## fleetfeather

My current daily. Could be a prime candidate for KOTM when I finish with it.



Not sure what sort of springs I want to go for yet, mostly because I'm not entirely sure what springs the simplified black alps switches use by default. I'd like to get something slightly lighter whilst retaining that solid tactile bump.

Colour scheme should be pretty exciting; I'm thinking of matte fluro green body with blank white PBT caps and a blank red F1-12 row. Hopefully Matias's cap sets release in the next 1-2 months, or I might end up spending all my cash on that Poker









//edit: sp


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Man, typing on these razer orange switches...is just so awesome.

I love buckling springs for gaming, but for typing these oranges are just... awesome. feels so fluid and quick. barely tactile, but not enough to feel weird like linears, but... feels like typing on water.
I wanna post more on the forums just to keep typing, for real.

You guys gotta try this.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Man, typing on these razer orange switches...is just so awesome.
> 
> I love buckling springs for gaming, but for typing these oranges are just... awesome. feels so fluid and quick. barely tactile, but not enough to feel weird like linears, but... feels like typing on water.
> I wanna post more on the forums just to keep typing, for real.
> 
> You guys gotta try this.


Next time I am at a best buy I will give them a try









Although I am never at best buy, because everything is over priced compared to just buying online lol..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Man, typing on these razer orange switches...is just so awesome.
> 
> I love buckling springs for gaming, but for typing these oranges are just... awesome. feels so fluid and quick. barely tactile, but not enough to feel weird like linears, but... feels like typing on water.
> I wanna post more on the forums just to keep typing, for real.
> 
> You guys gotta try this.


orange=mx brown, right?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> orange=mx brown, right?


Yes and no.

Not sure what Kaihl/Razer did with the making of these switches by they feel so different from the MX blues, and i don' mean the tactile click, I mean the way they feel when you press the key.

The key has this weird feeling where you press it and it actuates but it doesn't ever pick up its resistance again it just bottoms out. where as the mx keyswitches have that feeling of resistance as you try to bottom it out.

It's so...odd, yet incredibly satisfying at the same time.
The first 2weeks I had the board, I had the problem where I was having impact shock in my finger tips because I was so used to the Mx blues and springs having that resistance after actuating, but it seems completely absent in this board, really weird.

Intentional or accident? Eitherway it's really interesting.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


This is by far the weirdest club I'm subscribed to.

It is a good thing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> This is by far the weirdest club I'm subscribed to.
> 
> It is a good thing.


A year ago I would have agreed that it is weird, but it is incredibly addicting


----------



## scatlm

Those keys look like they'd be a nightmare to clean. You'd need a whole kit w/ a toothbrush


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Those keys look like they'd be a nightmare to clean. You'd need a whole kit w/ a toothbrush


If I had a Reaper I wouldn't even be touching it to begin with


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> If I had a Reaper I wouldn't even be touching it to begin with


Yeah, most artisan caps only ever stay on for photos anyways and then get moved to a box or ziplock in a drawer until you get another new set of keycaps and try them all on again to see which one goes best.


----------



## Nhb93

One day, I'll understand artisan caps. Today is not that day.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> One day, I'll understand artisan caps. Today is not that day.


Lol.

I don't really understand those really either.

Although, I'd like an Alienware set of keycaps for my ducky.
Alienware head for the esc, "alienware" on the spacebar. Alienware's number glyphs on the number keys.
Would be awesome


----------



## roflcopter159

I could see putting a artisan cap on the escape key. It isn't exactly used frequently....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I could see putting a artisan cap on the escape key. It isn't exactly used frequently....


You clearly don't play MMO's







There's a reason why my ESC key is labelled "PANIC"


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You clearly don't play MMO's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason why my ESC key is labelled "PANIC"


Used to but not in a long time haha. Mostly FPS, RPG, and whatever other games interest me at the time.


----------



## Conley

I love the Model M. I wasn't too impressed at first when I was playing with it (before my PS/2 to USB adapter had arrived), but once I was able to input text with it, it blew me away. My mechanical keyboard progression has been Das w/MX Brown -> CoolerMaster QFR w/MX Blues -> IBM Model M. I'm a believer now. I will literally collect five backup Model M's at thrift stores so I will never run out.

I am contented by this.


----------



## HPE1000

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conley*
> 
> I love the Model M. I wasn't too impressed at first when I was playing with it (before my PS/2 to USB adapter had arrived), but once I was able to input text with it, it blew me away. My mechanical keyboard progression has been Das w/MX Brown -> CoolerMaster QFR w/MX Blues -> IBM Model M. I'm a believer now. I will literally collect five backup Model M's at thrift stores so I will never run out.
> 
> I am contented by this.


Try a modal f as well if you can, they are awesome.


----------



## Arizonian

Got my WASD blue O-ring switch dampners (40A-R) 0.4mm and started to install them.

Big difference from the clacky sound. A bit more quite than my G710+ were with pre-installed O-rings.

It's perfect for me. I was going with the Red (40A-L) which is 0.2mm but read from multiple users it didn't make much difference. If I had to guess I'd say the G710+ brown keys must have a 0.2mm dampners.

I'm not done yet and will continue tommorow. Looks like it'll take about 30 minutes to complete the entire board. Feels good to personalize my Ducky Zero and improve it a step further.


----------



## Sniping

Met some really cool people and saw some amazing keyboards at KeyCon. Here's a crosspost to geekhack...I'm too lazy to repost the pictures

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=60488.msg1398256#msg1398256


----------



## Mocha

Mistakes were made... I got a KBT Poker II off of NewEgg and a KBT Race II off of MechanicalKeyboards. I'm trying to convince myself to sell one, but it's not working, I want them both.









If I open the box to test one out, do you think people will care? I have every intention of selling them as new. You think an invoice would be enough to prove when I got it if I decided to sell it?

On another hand, if someone can tell me where to get an aluminum case for a KBT Race II, I'll be forever in your debt.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Used to but not in a long time haha. Mostly FPS, RPG, and whatever other games interest me at the time.


Ahh, makes sense. But yes, in most MMO's the escape key is used for a number of things and sees regular use.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> I'll jump in, I guess. Filco Cherry Brown. I have a few pictures:


Hey, what is the black things on your mouse ? and the rest wrist, is it any good ?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Hey, what is the black things on your mouse ? and the rest wrist, is it any good ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm going to venture a guess at some sort of grip enhancement is what the black dots on the left and right mouse buttons.


----------



## Jixr

Hm... I may be trading my poker2 for a torpe board, never have used those switches before though.

I also may be gettinig rid of my painted QFR, ever since I've basically moved to pokerX's, I've not used it at all.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm going to venture a guess at some sort of grip enhancement is what the black dots on the left and right mouse buttons.


AKA germ inhibitors


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hm... I may be trading my poker2 for a torpe board, never have used those switches before though.
> 
> I also may be gettinig rid of my painted QFR, ever since I've basically moved to pokerX's, I've not used it at all.


Don't forget to tell us your impression on those switches, if you get a Topre








Didn't you miss the dedicated arrows+other function keys on the QFR, or you dont have use for them?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Don't forget to tell us your impression on those switches, if you get a Topre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you miss the dedicated arrows+other function keys on the QFR, or you don't have use for them?


Thats why I prefer the pokerX ( i have two ) to the poker2

the pokerX you can change the left shift, win, ctrl, and menu buttons to up down left right, where on the poker2, it just replaces the wasd, so in games that require arrow keys and wasd at the same time ( flying in bf4 or whatever ) you can still play with a pokerX, where the poker2 won't do you any good. )

as far as the function buttons, F1-12, you just press alt+number, I don't use the function keys in games too much, and when I do its very limited so it does not bother me too much. ) and I still have my XT as well.

Basically I'm going to have a pokerX at work and at home, and am trying on finding at least one more as a backup ( they are getting super hard to find though )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hm... I may be trading my poker2 for a torpe board, never have used those switches before though.
> 
> I also may be gettinig rid of my painted QFR, ever since I've basically moved to pokerX's, I've not used it at all.


What board are you looking to get? I am having a hard time deciding, but I think I have settled on a realforce 87u 55g.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats why I prefer the pokerX ( i have two ) to the poker2
> 
> the pokerX you can change the left shift, win, ctrl, and menu buttons to up down left right, where on the poker2, it just replaces the wasd, so in games that require arrow keys and wasd at the same time ( flying in bf4 or whatever ) you can still play with a pokerX, where the poker2 won't do you any good. )
> 
> as far as the function buttons, F1-12, you just press alt+number, I don't use the function keys in games too much, and when I do its very limited so it does not bother me too much. ) and I still have my XT as well.
> 
> Basically I'm going to have a pokerX at work and at home, and am trying on finding at least one more as a backup ( they are getting super hard to find though )


Yeah sorry what i meant by the function keys is the Page Up+Down, Home,End, and delete (and Insert but i never use it).
But still valid points regarding F1-F12 keys.

I don't know about you but I use those keys a lot. Mostly: Right shift+delete in windows explorer, CTRL+page up and down for jumping between tabs on Firefox, home and end when working on a document. And also the arrow keys for obvious reasons.

So i don't know how would that work out if i have to press the FN key before each combination. Wondering if you get use to that using a 60% after a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What board are you looking to get? I am having a hard time deciding, but I think I have settled on a realforce 87u 55g.


Uniform or variable?


----------



## HPE1000

55g uniform, it seems most people say that 55g topre switches are the nicest to use. But I am still wondering if I should get the HHKB, it is a very hard decision to make.


----------



## Paradigm84

@HPE1000 - Did the keycap arrive?


----------



## Jixr

fc660c, I don't know its spring weights or anything like that. I've never used one before but they are pretty hyped up.

and yeah, you get used to the 60% layout after awhile. but going from a full size to a 60% at work really slowed me down for awhile ( espc since I enter numbers all the time ) but I love the PokerX layout, and the simple design of it all. It also has Fn+key to do the home, page up, down, insert, volume, etc. yeah you have to press and extra button, but on the positive side you don't have to move your hands or stretch your fingers out to reach them.

I do like my XT and QFR, but as modded as all of my pokers are, the feel and ( new ) build quality of them all are way above the QFR and XT. ( new cases, caps, custom painted, etc )

I also really like having my keyboard and mouse hands close together, so thats really nice. and its nice and small and simple, my desk at work isn't very deep, and with a 27" monitor on it, it does not leave me much room with all my papers and things.

I've also been trying to cut down on my collection, I currently have 5 boards, and bags of switches and caps and extra parts, and right now, I'm only using one board ( bringing it to and from work until my second pokerX gets finished ) I wouldn't mind selling off the Poker2 and the QFR, but I would probably keep the XT since I've done so much work to it and you never know when you'll need another full size keyboard. Either that I'll set up a shelf or something in my computer room at home to display them all on. ( though my car died and anything that I can sell for some quick cash helps me out right now ) First to go is keyboards, and I'm really having a hard time not selling some of my camera gear. ( cars are expensive 







)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @HPE1000 - Did the keycap arrive?


nop










I shall check the mailbox this afternoon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> nop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall check the mailbox this afternoon.


Ok, if it's not in the mailbox I'll get a replacement sent.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Got a new camera so thought I'd take a couple piccies of my Breaking Bad Keycaps


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> fc660c, I don't know its spring weights or anything like that. I've never used one before but they are pretty hyped up.
> 
> and yeah, you get used to the 60% layout after awhile. but going from a full size to a 60% at work really slowed me down for awhile ( espc since I enter numbers all the time ) but I love the PokerX layout, and the simple design of it all. It also has Fn+key to do the home, page up, down, insert, volume, etc. yeah you have to press and extra button, but on the positive side you don't have to move your hands or stretch your fingers out to reach them.
> 
> I do like my XT and QFR, but as modded as all of my pokers are, the feel and ( new ) build quality of them all are way above the QFR and XT. ( new cases, caps, custom painted, etc )
> 
> I also really like having my keyboard and mouse hands close together, so thats really nice. and its nice and small and simple, my desk at work isn't very deep, and with a 27" monitor on it, it does not leave me much room with all my papers and things.
> 
> I've also been trying to cut down on my collection, I currently have 5 boards, and bags of switches and caps and extra parts, and right now, I'm only using one board ( bringing it to and from work until my second pokerX gets finished ) I wouldn't mind selling off the Poker2 and the QFR, but I would probably keep the XT since I've done so much work to it and you never know when you'll need another full size keyboard. Either that I'll set up a shelf or something in my computer room at home to display them all on. ( though my car died and anything that I can sell for some quick cash helps me out right now ) First to go is keyboards, and I'm really having a hard time not selling some of my camera gear. ( cars are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I appreciate you taking the time to write that. Its true though about its size. That's the main reason Im thinking about 60%. I want the F and J keys be aligned with my middle axis while also having the mouse close.


----------



## Mocha

I got my Poker II. Here's a mini review/my first impressions.

It was really beaten up in the package when I got it. I purchased it from BangElectronics through NewEgg, so it had a ways to go. Still, it got here pretty fast. I purchased the Cherry MX Red version of the keyboard, and I was really worried that I wouldn't like typing on Reds. While it's not the same as typing on Blues, I think I might like it more. It feels nicer to bottom out, instead of having the double click sensation. (Since I bottomed out on Blues as well.) I'm surprised with how small the keyboard was. It's significantly smaller than a TKL, and could probably fit in my back pocket. (Albeit it would stick out a bit.) Maybe I'll put it in the front of my pants to impress the ladies.







I don't understand all the function/macro keys and programming yet but I didn't RTFM, and really can't be bothered to, so I'm just going to stick with the default stuff for now. This will hold me over 'til tomorrow, when I get my Race II. I'm really impressed with the Poker II so far though, so I think I might return the Race II and invest in an aluminum case and new keycaps for my Poker II.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocha*
> 
> invest in an aluminum case and new keycaps for my Poker II.


the aluminum cases I have for my pokers are the best things you can do to a keyboard, one think I dislike about the stock pokers is how light they are, but the alum cases make them solid as a rock, look amazing, and make it feel really high quality. ( expensive though ) There was a limited run of some high end acrlyic cases put out by tex, they may do more in the future ( i'll have to post pics of mine sometime )

( if you got the thick PBT poker caps, they are probably the best stock caps i've used, probably best to use them for awhile until you can memorize the FN layout )


----------



## Mocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the aluminum cases I have for my pokers are the best things you can do to a keyboard, one think I dislike about the stock pokers is how light they are, but the alum cases make them solid as a rock, look amazing, and make it feel really high quality. ( expensive though ) There was a limited run of some high end acrlyic cases put out by tex, they may do more in the future ( i'll have to post pics of mine sometime )
> 
> ( if you got the thick PBT poker caps, they are probably the best stock caps i've used, probably best to use them for awhile until you can memorize the FN layout )


Could I buy a TEX Beetle and steal the case off of the Beetle, or are the TEX 60% Aluminum cases different? Because, for some odd reason, the aluminum case is actually just as expensive as the TEX Beetle itself on Mechanicalkeyboards.com

How hard is it to swap the PCB and stuff?

Also, the Poker II has a nonstandard spacebar right?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> fc660c, I don't know its spring weights or anything like that. I've never used one before but they are pretty hyped up.
> 
> and yeah, you get used to the 60% layout after awhile. but going from a full size to a 60% at work really slowed me down for awhile ( espc since I enter numbers all the time ) but I love the PokerX layout, and the simple design of it all. It also has Fn+key to do the home, page up, down, insert, volume, etc. yeah you have to press and extra button, but on the positive side you don't have to move your hands or stretch your fingers out to reach them.
> 
> I do like my XT and QFR, but as modded as all of my pokers are, the feel and ( new ) build quality of them all are way above the QFR and XT. ( new cases, caps, custom painted, etc )
> 
> I also really like having my keyboard and mouse hands close together, so thats really nice. and its nice and small and simple, my desk at work isn't very deep, and with a 27" monitor on it, it does not leave me much room with all my papers and things.
> 
> I've also been trying to cut down on my collection, I currently have 5 boards, and bags of switches and caps and extra parts, and right now, I'm only using one board ( bringing it to and from work until my second pokerX gets finished ) I wouldn't mind selling off the Poker2 and the QFR, but I would probably keep the XT since I've done so much work to it and you never know when you'll need another full size keyboard. Either that I'll set up a shelf or something in my computer room at home to display them all on. ( though my car died and anything that I can sell for some quick cash helps me out right now ) First to go is keyboards, and I'm really having a hard time not selling some of my camera gear. ( cars are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The blank black FC660C is a great keyboard. If price wasn't an issue I would still choose the Leopold over a Realforce keyboard or HHKB.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocha*
> 
> Could I buy a TEX Beetle and steal the case off of the Beetle, or are the TEX 60% Aluminum cases different? Because, for some odd reason, the aluminum case is actually just as expensive as the TEX Beetle itself on Mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 
> How hard is it to swap the PCB and stuff?
> 
> Also, the Poker II has a nonstandard spacebar right?


I'm not sure if the beetle case will fit ( generally 60% keyboard cases are pretty universal, but there are always exceptions ) the beetle case is half alum, half plastic, where as the stand alone TEX cases are machined out of one solid chunk of alum. and then anodized in whatever color choice you get. the machine quality is TOP and if apple made keyboard cases, the TEX case would be it. ( there are some nicer cases, but for a simple and sleek design, they are awesome ) I have a silver one, and it looks super nice. I'm thinking of buying another one if I can get my hands on another pokerX

to swap the pcb into a new case requires all of unscrewing 5 screws, putting the pcb into the case, and screwing it back down. takes all of 30 seconds.

Poker 2 uses standard key sizes, so no special key sizes needed.


----------



## Mocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm not sure if the beetle case will fit ( generally 60% keyboard cases are pretty universal, but there are always exceptions ) the beetle case is half alum, half plastic, where as the stand alone TEX cases are machined out of one solid chunk of alum. and then anodized in whatever color choice you get. the machine quality is TOP and if apple made keyboard cases, the TEX case would be it. ( there are some nicer cases, but for a simple and sleek design, they are awesome ) I have a silver one, and it looks super nice. I'm thinking of buying another one if I can get my hands on another pokerX
> 
> to swap the pcb into a new case requires all of unscrewing 5 screws, putting the pcb into the case, and screwing it back down. takes all of 30 seconds.
> 
> Poker 2 uses standard key sizes, so no special key sizes needed.


That was enough to convince me. You're bad for my wallet, Jixr.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 55g uniform, it seems most people say that 55g topre switches are the nicest to use. But I am still wondering if I should get the HHKB, it is a very hard decision to make.


I"m not a topre guy but I can tell you that the build quality of the HHKB is pretty poor
It's too light, the plastic case feels cheap compare to realforce or even poker

but again, I've already spoiled my taste with aluminium case and it all comes back to the typing experience itself


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I"m not a topre guy but I can tell you that the build quality of the HHKB is pretty poor
> It's too light, the plastic case feels cheap compare to realforce or even poker
> 
> but again, I've already spoiled my taste with aluminium case and it all comes back to the typing experience itself


HHKB is not cheaply built at all. It's just made to be light, which means thin case and no metal plate... which could feel "cheap".


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> HHKB is not cheaply built at all. It's just made to be light, which means thin case and no metal plate... which could feel "cheap".


Yeah again it might just be my personal view,
I'm all about aluminium, and for that price and thin case it does not do the justice for me


----------



## HPE1000

FWIW it seems a lot of people who have tried the FC660C say the build quality is much better than the HHKB. But yeah, the plate is probably a big reason why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Yeah again it might just be my personal view,
> I'm all about aluminium, and for that price and thin case it does not do the justice for me


There is the digilog aluminum case for the realforce, I am debating if I want that or not though. I will need to try the board first to see I guess.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> FWIW it seems a lot of people who have tried the FC660C say the build quality is much better than the HHKB. But yeah, the plate is probably a big reason why.
> There is the digilog aluminum case for the realforce, I am debating if I want that or not though. I will need to try the board first to see I guess.


Right,
I can also see that there are more love for FC600c
FYI i've a friend who own a digilog case, though it's aluminium it took quite sometimes to put it all together
just like the old vortex filco case, it has nearly the same issue

i've the new filco TEX alu case on the way! cant wait
and congrats on those reapers, that translucent one was on my first list
but I got the blue hooded one instead

anyway, some clack shots









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/o7nzrk


__
https://flic.kr/p/o7nzrk
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nPTijX


__
https://flic.kr/p/nPTijX
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nPTryS


__
https://flic.kr/p/nPTryS
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

My vortex case is bad honestly, so much so that I used spray paint on it and everything else. It's a a nice case but I don't think its 150 dollars nice, more like 100. Is TEX just vortex? It seems that way but I might be wrong. The quality on those tex cases looks nicer anyway though.

So you got the blue reaper? With the red face? That is a nice one as well, my brother really likes his, I think they are great.

Awesome shots, and awesome board btw!


----------



## HPE1000

You inspired me jokrik, although your pics are still better.


----------



## phillyd

I got the Double shot ABS keycaps from the massdrop group buy. They're pretty decent. Good for the price. I wish I had forced the o-rings all the way down though, because half haven't done that yet and random keys feel mushy.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My vortex case is bad honestly, so much so that I used spray paint on it and everything else. It's a a nice case but I don't think its 150 dollars nice, more like 100. Is TEX just vortex? It seems that way but I might be wrong. The quality on those tex cases looks nicer anyway though.
> 
> So you got the blue reaper? With the red face? That is a nice one as well, my brother really likes his, I think they are great.
> 
> Awesome shots, and awesome board btw!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You inspired me jokrik, although your pics are still better.


Great shot! I think you need more lighting
maybe you can invest in a lightbox, its not that expensive ($30 on Ebay) or just a simple soft lighting

Yeah I got the red face one, but it's still has a long way to my country
I also scored on some bingecap, always love his work

It seems that the TEX is different from the Vortex one, it has a built in hub for the detachable usb cable
I think mechanicalkeyboardcom still has it in stock

so, leaning towards topre now? dont wanna wait for Novatouch?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Great shot! I think you need more lighting
> maybe you can invest in a lightbox, its not that expensive ($30 on Ebay) or just a simple soft lighting
> 
> Yeah I got the red face one, but it's still has a long way to my country
> I also scored on some bingecap, always love his work
> 
> It seems that the TEX is different from the Vortex one, it has a built in hub for the detachable usb cable
> I think mechanicalkeyboardcom still has it in stock
> 
> so, leaning towards topre now? dont wanna wait for Novatouch?


Lighting was bad because it was at night and I didn't have enough light, but I am debating getting a lightbox soon









I know the tex case is different, but I didn't know if it is still the same people (Vortex logo looks a lot like tex logo)

And yeah, leaning towards topre but the novatouch is only going to be 45g from the start and I feel like I really want 55g. If I got novatouch, the keycaps would need replaced right off the start, but the realforce caps are good and don't need replaced.

As for bingecaps, yeah, they are awesome. My brother got in on the recent sale, I think he got a keythulhu v1 that is purple and green. I am interested to see how nice the caps are.


----------



## Mocha

Poker II photos!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Race II photos will come tomorrow when I get it in the post.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Great shot! I think you need more lighting
> maybe you can invest in a lightbox, its not that expensive ($30 on Ebay) or just a simple soft lighting


Could you link to some decent ones with lights that are inexpensive? I need to get one.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could you link to some decent ones with lights that are inexpensive? I need to get one.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Table-Top-Photo-Studio-Photo-Light-Box-/180691841479

there you go sir!
if you want cheaper one banggood might still have one , shipping is free
I got mine from banggood but its like 2-3$ difference only if I'm not mistaken, and the item is in China while the link above is already in the US


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Table-Top-Photo-Studio-Photo-Light-Box-/180691841479
> 
> there you go sir!
> if you want cheaper one banggood might still have one , shipping is free
> I got mine from banggood but its like 2-3$ difference only if I'm not mistaken, and the item is in China while the link above is already in the US


How big is it? I'd like a bigger one. Having issues finding em though.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is this a light tent? And how big? I'd like a bigger one. Having issues finding em though.


From the spec page, its 16" x 16"
if you want a bigger one I would recommend getting a soft box

something like
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Photo-Studio-Softbox-50x70cm-20-x28-with-Universal-Mount-for-Strobe-/331061357762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d14cb6cc2
and get a decent background

I'm planning to get one myself


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> From the spec page, its 16" x 16"
> if you want a bigger one I would recommend getting a soft box
> 
> something like
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Photo-Studio-Softbox-50x70cm-20-x28-with-Universal-Mount-for-Strobe-/331061357762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d14cb6cc2
> and get a decent background
> 
> I'm planning to get one myself


Yeah I'll probably Do that. Thanks for the suggestions!







+1


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Got a new camera so thought I'd take a couple piccies of my Breaking Bad Keycaps


blue =meth? o.o lolwat


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> blue =meth? o.o lolwat


Haha yeah


----------



## fateswarm

So I've bitten the bullet and ordered a cm stealth browns (when I was looking for something like that in this thread). It was on a special offer of 69 euros so it seemed the best offer in europe for its range. I feel a slight buyer's remorse since it's only for a 2nd office pc build I need, but I guess I can't feel bad since I needed a keyboard anyway, and I wouldn't want a rubber personally.


----------



## jokrik

Took some pics today, pardon the dust it was windy and dusty








this is my trigger in Plastidip and my red translucent DS collection


__
https://flic.kr/p/o45WEY


__
https://flic.kr/p/o45WEY
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## Halciet

Heya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Hey, what is the black things on your mouse ? and the rest wrist, is it any good ?
> 
> Thanks


The little black things were SteelSeries Grips, though I would NOT recommend them. Don't get me wrong - they were really great while they lasted, but after a few months the oils from my fingers had deteriorated the pads, and the adhesive started to ooze through, making the mouse sticky. It took a lot of GooGone to clean it up









The wrist rest was actually pretty good for the price, though I ended up splurging and replacing it with the official Filco one, found here. I've been using it for years now, really happy with it.


----------



## iSlayer

Put the order in for a Ducky Shine 3 Blue LED/switches. This'll be the first keyboard I'll own that isn't a part of a laptop since probably 2007 or so.

My fingers are ready.


----------



## Mocha

The family is together. Not sure I can bring myself to sell any of these, but we'll see.

Pictures below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jixr

I don't think i've posted these, or seen them on OCN, but here are some pics of the Massdrop 60% CNC'd acrylic case that was sold awhile back.

Pretty simple, obviously not as heavy as the TEX alum. cases, but just as well made.

Only con is it flex's a little bit, but it looks pretty unique, and I wish the acrylic was fully clear instead of the frosted acrylic. ( less noticeable to scratches though )
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2247_zps21880499.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2257_zpscc47d464.jpg.html

Its the same dimensions of the TEX case.

And just finished using it in a new build for next months KOTM. ( I may wait to post it until the KOTM, I may change the keycaps on it for something a little more unique that what I have now )

Also, the PCB for the build was completely ruined by the previous owner, tons of the traces were burnt or damaged, so I had to hard wire quite a few switches to get everything to work properly. But now it all works. ( might be hard to see the red wires )


----------



## TheReciever

Do they make other things besides keyboard bases? I have been interested in either trying to make an acrylic bottom/top to my laptop. Frosted would be excellent for a laptop I think


----------



## Jixr

Not that I know of, and I don't think anyone makes replacement cases for laptops, and a one off would be crazy expensive.

and the acrylic case I have was a limited run, not sure how many units were ordered. ( I'm sure they will make another run eventually though, as they sold well and were half the price of the alum. cases )

Its kinda neat that you can see the pcb through the case, but at the same time, my ugly wiring to fix the PCB shows as well lol. And I'm going to add lighting underneath the pcb as well, I just don't have much free time right now and can't enter this months KOTM so I'm not too rushed to get it all fixed up.


----------



## fleetfeather

MD has organised manufacturing of 300 more:

Poker II w/ Clears

(y'know, just in case waiting time wasn't already long enough..)


----------



## TheReciever

I got to find a way to get it done, one off's are always pricey to begin with lol Frosted acrylic would look awesome for the body of a laptop...


----------



## Paradigm84

I wonder what they will do with the extra units if they don't hit the cap of 590, I hope they'll sell some more at a later date, I'd like one but won't have the money for two weeks.


----------



## Jixr

I love how this came out like 2 months after I bought 110 clears to add into a poker. ( but pokerX > Poker2 anyway







)


----------



## Paradigm84

@HPE1000 - Did the keycap arrive?


----------



## fleetfeather

Jixr, Is your preference for the PokerX based solely on the ability to hard lock the arrow keys on the lower right corner?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @HPE1000 - Did the keycap arrive?


No, it did not.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, it did not.


Ok, I'll get another sent.

EDIT - What month was it for, May?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Jixr, Is your preference for the PokerX based solely on the ability to hard lock the arrow keys on the lower right corner?


Mainly yes,( wasd with arrow keys is something the poker2 can't do )

but also I like the lower power draw, since it allows me to plug it directly into my ipad without having power issues. ( which I write alot for my website which is nice )

I've never used the poker2's programmability function, so for me, the pokerx is a big winner over the 2 (pokerX with autohotkey = poker2 programmability function )

( though stock to stock, the X does not have a plate and is PCB mounted, but i've put plates on both of mine, and the poker2 has the option of the thick PBT caps, the poker 2 also can be fully LED where the X is only on the mod keys ( but with some know how can be made fully LED as well )

They are getting hard to find though, and often a stock one will cost as much as a new poker2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Mainly yes,( wasd with arrow keys is something the poker2 can't do )
> 
> but also I like the lower power draw, since it allows me to plug it directly into my ipad without having power issues. ( which I write alot for my website which is nice )
> 
> I've never used the poker2's programmability function, so for me, the pokerx is a big winner over the 2 (pokerX with autohotkey = poker2 programmability function )
> 
> ( though stock to stock, the X does not have a plate and is PCB mounted, but i've put plates on both of mine, and the poker2 has the option of the thick PBT caps, the poker 2 also can be fully LED where the X is only on the mod keys ( but with some know how can be made fully LED as well )
> 
> They are getting hard to find though, and often a stock one will cost as much as a new poker2


Yeah fair enough. Thanks for the insight


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, I'll get another sent.
> 
> EDIT - What month was it for, May?


Thank you, and yes, it was for may. I still have the original tracking #.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thank you, and yes, it was for may. I still have the original tracking #.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah fair enough. Thanks for the insight


Np. I'm hoping to trade my poker2 pcb I have laying around for another X or a pure. ( or maybe a keycap set or something )


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Np. I'm hoping to trade my poker2 pcb I have laying around for another X or a pure. ( or maybe a keycap set or something )


Sounds like a plan.

I'm trying to track down a semi-transparent purple acrylic case for my incoming Poker 2, as well as a set of blank, dark grey keycaps.
I'm going to do a homage to my Clear Purple Gameboy Pocket (reference pic)


----------



## Jixr

gray caps, no problem, purple case, youre on your own.

( though there are some purple alum. cases out there )


----------



## fleetfeather

yeah figured as much. if i grow frustrated, I might try pick up one of those red punch mark cases and pair it with a white on black doubleshot PBT set.

do you also have any advice for improving the backlight glow on a poker board? I'm not looking for keycap shinethrough, but rather bright, even backglow effects


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> do you also have any advice for improving the backlight glow on a poker board? I'm not looking for keycap shinethrough, but rather bright, even backglow effects


Change the dome LED's to 2x2x3 leds. they disperse light better than dome LEDs ( which point mostly straight up ) You can get 100 for $5 on ebay.

that case looks sweet, probably nice and heavy.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Change the dome LED's to 2x2x3 leds. they disperse light better than dome LEDs ( which point mostly straight up ) You can get 100 for $5 on ebay.
> 
> that case looks sweet, probably nice and heavy.


I'm not overly familiar with LEDs; could I trouble you for a link on the product you're recommending?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not overly familiar with LEDs; could I trouble you for a link on the product you're recommending?


er.. sorry, 2x3x4mm leds

linky
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2x3x4mm-2x3x4-mm-White-Diffused-Rectangle-LED-Leds-Lamp-Free-Resistors-/321332751221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad0ecab75


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> er.. sorry, 2x3x4mm leds
> 
> linky
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2x3x4mm-2x3x4-mm-White-Diffused-Rectangle-LED-Leds-Lamp-Free-Resistors-/321332751221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad0ecab75


thanks a bunch


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> er.. sorry, 2x3x4mm leds
> 
> linky
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2x3x4mm-2x3x4-mm-White-Diffused-Rectangle-LED-Leds-Lamp-Free-Resistors-/321332751221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad0ecab75


Hey Jixr, do you have any suggestions on learning to solder? My girlfriend is going to teach me but she's at home about 950 miles away until August.


----------



## phillyd

Here's my KBT Pro with the new keycaps. I need to get some new caps for the top right of the board.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hey Jixr, do you have any suggestions on learning to solder? My girlfriend is going to teach me but she's at home about 950 miles away until August.


go to raidoshack, but a soldering iron, and a desolering iron, and just get at it, its super easy.

My first soldering job was on my QFR changing the switches


----------



## roflcopter159

How exactly would those leds fit into the switches? Which way would you orientate them?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

DasKeyboard and polished acrylic window with laser etched logo.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How exactly would those leds fit into the switches? Which way would you orientate them?


like this



best thing about them is they stay put when you put them in, so its much easier to solder in than the round leds


----------



## roflcopter159

Thanks Jixr! Also, would you recommend the 60% keyset on Massdrop at the moment? I kind of want to get the red ones for my Poker


----------



## Jixr

I have that keyset, ( see avatar )

and my opinion?

no.

Why? the escape key that comes with that kit in plate of the ~ key is not the same profile as the rest of the number keys, so with that layout, your escape key will look like this.



if you can deal with that, then thats fine, but for me, i'm not sure, I would for sure replace the key with something else. ( I can get blue and be fine since I have extra keys for the set, but i'm really thinking about red or pink ) and just replacing the esc key with a novelty key or something.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have that keyset, ( see avatar )
> 
> and my opinion?
> 
> no.
> 
> Why? the escape key that comes with that kit in plate of the ~ key is not the same profile as the rest of the number keys, so with that layout, your escape key will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can deal with that, then thats fine, but for me, i'm not sure, I would for sure replace the key with something else. ( I can get blue and be fine since I have extra keys for the set, but i'm really thinking about red or pink ) and just replacing the esc key with a novelty key or something.


Ok, thanks for the advice. I bought a Zoidberg keycap from keypop a couple months ago that I could possibly put on there. I have been using it on my TKL. My only problems with using it would be that it is ABS and that the legend on it is black (which may look weird with the white/red legends on the rest?)


----------



## Jixr

also note their QC for these caps are crap, I had to order 3 sets before I got one that I deemed acceptable ( and it still isn't perfect ) thick PBT caps are hard to make, so don't expect perfection from thesee.


----------



## roflcopter159

Oh, that's right. I forgot that you had so much trouble with them. What kind of problems did you have again? Wasn't it slight variations in the white?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh, that's right. I forgot that you had so much trouble with them. What kind of problems did you have again? Wasn't it slight variations in the white?


mis matching whites, deformed keys, and the legends are not properly moulded on a few keys.


----------



## roflcopter159

Hmm... Well then maybe I don't want to risk it too much haha


----------



## Blaise170

Swapped out some keycaps again on my Poseidon Z. Took a picture with no LED, level 1 brightness, and level 4 brightness. Thoughts?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have that keyset, ( see avatar )
> 
> and my opinion?
> 
> no.
> 
> Why? the escape key that comes with that kit in plate of the ~ key is not the same profile as the rest of the number keys, so with that layout, your escape key will look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can deal with that, then thats fine, but for me, i'm not sure, I would for sure replace the key with something else. ( I can get blue and be fine since I have extra keys for the set, but i'm really thinking about red or pink ) and just replacing the esc key with a novelty key or something.


That's the perfect excuse to buy a matching artisan keycap or a blue GMK Esc at the very least


----------



## fleetfeather

how much were the aluminum cases on MD a few months back?

edit: sp


----------



## Nhb93

I believe around the $100 mark or so, if not a little bit higher. Someone else could probably provide the exact amount, but hopefully the ballpark is enough.


----------



## fleetfeather

Righto then. I think I may just end up grabbing the case I want from taobao instead, since it's likely to end up being around the same cost


----------



## bhav

Le copy paste a quick short review I wrote for my new keyboard elsewhere:
Quote:


> After a little over a week of use, Im finally used to my new mechanical keyboard with cherry red MX keys. Im typing faster and much more accurately than I ever have before on a membrane keyboard.
> 
> Normally they are noisy, but I alos got some rubbber O ring dampeners to stick under each key (most boring and time consuming tinkering ever!), and now the keys are actually quieter than my usual membrane keyboards are.
> 
> You often read that brown and blue keys are best for typists because of their tactile feedback, but I wanted red keys because they have the lowest required activation force, and I also wanted it to be as quiet as possible (browns and blues would be noisier due to the tactile bump and heavier force needed to use the keys).
> 
> But Im finding the cherry red keys to be perfect for my fingers, since they are all thin and light, and typing is incredibly comfy and much improved over a normal membrane keyboard.


----------



## fateswarm

So I got the CM stealth for the 2nd pc with the discount of 20-30% off. It actually feels good, probably because I had the other browns very oiled and I have got bored of it. I may actually use this in its place as a main one, at least for a while, unless I decide to oil it too.


----------



## Jixr

Damn it massdrop.

So I've been working on a poker, ergo clears, clear TEX case, and dub shot pbt caps to have a cool and unique keyboard, and this week massdrop is selling all that stuff.... so much for that idea.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So the F11 LED key on my brand new CM TK has decided to be sporadic. Since I am almost certainly going to void the warranty on this, is this something to worry about and is there a way to fix it? I suspect it's just a faulty connection somewhere.

Also, new, not-broken-in Blues feel nowhere near as good as ones that have seen some use.


----------



## fateswarm

Probably a resistor not being soldered properly again. I fixed a windows key that had it. It wasn't soldered at all.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So an easy fix then? It isn't worth returning, even though it's Amazon and they'd pay for return shipping. It's flickering as I type this actually. The light is fine; it's definitely a bad connection.


----------



## fateswarm

Ah I thought you meant the key, not the light. I'm not sure if the light connections are easy to fix.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, probably all you need to do is heat up the solder joint and let it re flow, worst case, replace the led, which takes all of 1 min to do.


----------



## Nhb93

One of our own is the latest one to join the drop for the Poker with clears.







I'm still on the fence.


----------



## iSlayer

So I got my Ducky Shine 3 and. Well I spent $150 on a keyboard and I got something worth that price.

Build on it is SICK. I put it in my hands and it is very well crafted, I tried twisting the keyboard or otherwise bending it. Nope. I would need to out some effort in to damage it. It is solid.

Typing and gaming on this thing is going to be something to learn. This is a whole lot of keyboard, perhaps too much keyboard for me. I massacre keyboards at 130 wpm and this behemoth is literally too good for me. The blues press in with a gentleness that I'm not used to and not needing to press all the way down defeats me pre-pressing to try and do rapid, synced taps. I haven't lost that ability no siree, if I want to tap multiple keys with lightning precision its easy. The way the keys grip your fingers are also alien to me. The responsiveness is just unimaginable. I start typing and find a beat and I am ROLLING. The tactile feedback aids the sound well. MX Blue were the way to go for me.

The keyboard is a beautiful, sleek black. The blue LEDs are responsive and can react as fast or as slow as you want. It looks purty as can be. Is it possible to replace the LEDs if some die? I'm assuming that after years of use some will end up dying.

My only complaint? F keys aren't right above the number row. Aka me complaining this isn't a laptop keyboard.

Going to name her Lulu for being a blue beauty. I need a Tia to go along with her... Here is to joining the mechanical keyboard club.

Pics and vid coming soon!


----------



## oxidized

hey for replacing leds in a qpad mk80 better clean or diffused leds?


----------



## phillyd

You guys seen stuff on the ducky shine 4? Rgb let's. Definitely my next keyboard.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm trying to read through the GH Group Buy category for any groupbuy's currently taking orders. I have a couple of questions for the OCN crowd:

1. I'm not sure if I'm blind or not, but it appears there aren't _any_ keycap buys taking orders atm? True/False? If False, links?
2. Is there a structure to the way second/third/eighty-seventh rounds come to fruition, or is it simply 'luck of the draw' when it comes to production re-runs?

(I would ask on GH forums directly, but it's somewhat intimidating)


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm trying to read through the GH Group Buy category for any groupbuy's currently taking orders. I have a couple of questions for the OCN crowd:
> 
> 1. I'm not sure if I'm blind or not, but it appears there aren't _any_ keycap buys taking orders atm? True/False? If False, links?
> 2. Is there a structure to the way second/third/eighty-seventh rounds come to fruition, or is it simply 'luck of the draw' when it comes to production re-runs?
> 
> (I would ask on GH forums directly, but it's somewhat intimidating)


1. Yep, you're out of luck right now as far as I know. The Tai Hao doubleshot set and GMK Dolch are the two biggest keycap group buys at the moment, and they're both closed now along with some smaller keycap group buys. I mean, there's a Cherry WoB doubleshot group buy going on, but you're just getting used keycaps off old POS keyboards.
2. People do a second round if they decide to do a second round, usually because of popular demand. This is the second run for Tai Hao doubleshots and the Lightsaver is in it's second round as well.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> 1. Yep, you're out of luck right now as far as I know. The Tai Hao doubleshot set and GMK Dolch are the two biggest keycap group buys at the moment, and they're both closed now along with some smaller keycap group buys. I mean, there's a Cherry WoB doubleshot group buy going on, but you're just getting used keycaps off old POS keyboards.
> 2. People do a second round if they decide to do a second round, usually because of popular demand. This is the second run for Tai Hao doubleshots and the Lightsaver is in it's second round as well.


Gotchya. Alright that's actually good to know that I'm not missing open opportunities atm. What are all the various "stages" of a group buy haha? (I'm assuming it's a universally agreed upon structure)

I'd have no clue on how much demand there are for different buys, or more specifically what counts as 'high demand' or 'lower demand', but I wouldn't mind picking up a set of the the Miami caps if they ever came back around for another run. I believe those caps were a pretty big hit when the first round went through..


----------



## Sniping

Ask Bunnylake if he has any extra Miami sets, he may very well have a few sets left.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys seen stuff on the ducky shine 4? Rgb let's. Definitely my next keyboard.


I for one am more interested in teh Ducky Legend


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Ask Bunnylake if he has any extra Miami sets, he may very well have a few sets left.


I may just do that. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nhb93

Saved some money by not jumping on the Poker with clears. Still waiting on my Poker with browns to get here.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Saved some money by not jumping on the Poker with clears. Still waiting on my Poker with browns to get here.


I may actually have a used poker2 with clears going up for sale soon, if you're ever interested.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> hey for replacing leds in a qpad mk80 better clean or diffused leds?


With diffused LEDs the light won't spread a whole lot outside of the LED, most like you would barely notice the light.
potentially you could buy a large pack and barely sand down some of them to see how it would work out.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> With diffused LEDs the light won't spread a whole lot outside of the LED, most like you would barely notice the light.
> potentially you could buy a large pack and barely sand down some of them to see how it would work out.


I see, i went for the diffused ones, since im painting the bottom to give a better effect


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, probably all you need to do is heat up the solder joint and let it re flow, worst case, replace the led, which takes all of 1 min to do.


Alright, that's a problem. There looks to be a tiny capacitor labeled "189" (Or maybe 681, I don't know), and it looks like that might not be soldered well. I'd need a magnifying glass to see it at all. The LED itself looks fine and the switch registers. Could it be that? I doubt it's any of the resistors, but it could possibly be them.


----------



## Jixr

if you want to spread the light out, replace it with a 2x3x4mm led vs a 3mm round dome led, the square ones disperce light outwards to the sides much better than diffused domes could.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Alright, that's a problem. There looks to be a tiny capacitor labeled "189" (Or maybe 681, I don't know), and it looks like that might not be soldered well. I'd need a magnifying glass to see it at all. The LED itself looks fine and the switch registers. Could it be that? I doubt it's any of the resistors, but it could possibly be them.


sorry what keyboard is it again? if the keyboard does not have reactive lighting or something like that, the LED power and the switchs are on different trace lines.

If you could get a clean close up picture it would help us out a good bit.

the capacitor shouldn't cause only one led to not work. and its best to start with the simplest option, which would be replacing or re soldering the led before you start doing anything drastic.

To test the led if you've removed it, just touch the two ends to solder joints of a known working led and see if it lights up ( it may be a bit dim if it does, but thats okay )

if you have access to a volt meter, that would also tell you very quickly if the led is bad or not.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sorry what keyboard is it again? if the keyboard does not have reactive lighting or something like that, the LED power and the switchs are on different trace lines.
> 
> If you could get a clean close up picture it would help us out a good bit.


This one. There's five light levels and also a "pulse" mode where it goes between bright and dim. No, no reactive lighting or anything like that.

I can get you a phone picture in a second, hang on. No macro close-up lenses that I'm aware of.









EDIT: Well poop. This is better than I was hoping but you can't make out details. I might need to whack the lense back in place.



That's the capacitor resistor, LED pins, and switch pins from the top-left and clockwise.

EDIT 2: As it turns out, the number is 891, meaning a 680 ohm RESISTOR, not cap.


----------



## Jixr

easy thing to do right now is find some spare wire, and connect one end to the top of the box, and one to the bottom, effectively bypassing it, and see what happens when the keyboard is plugged in.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Two AAs in series lit it up, and it stayed lit for several minutes. Now it's flickering at the highest light level and going out at the lowest. I think that implies capacitor issue...?

And now it's dead again. And lighting back up. I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys seen stuff on the ducky shine 4? Rgb let's. Definitely my next keyboard.


Got a link by chance?


----------



## phillyd

It was on the ducky keyboard Facebook page. Just pics.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I reflowed the solder. Temporary fix. Tried it on both the LED and resistor. Holding a battery to either end of the resistor and to the LED worked fine. So what does a man do? Something stupid! He runs a wire so it bypasses the resistor entirely. The bright flash indicated this was a bad thing to do, so he quickly pulls it off the connection. The lack of any flickering, however, suggests otherwise, and this is the closest thing to a fix that I have achieved.


----------



## Ridillz

Filco majestouch 2 ninja. Letters modded with mx clears, everything else mx blacks. indicator led's modded to white as well. Currently waiting on thick pbt cherry profile black on black dyesub keys from a groupbuy.


----------



## iSlayer

Ducky Shine 4 right when I buy 3 :'(

Almost as bad as Maxwell being right around the corner when I just bought a 770.

Pics of the Ducky Shine 3 below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Ducky Shine 4 right when I buy 3 :'(
> 
> Almost as bad as Maxwell being right around the corner when I just bought a 770.
> 
> Pics of the Ducky Shine 3 below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No need to cry, the Shine 4 is one of the ugliest, most idiotic mechs I have ever seen.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> No need to cry, the Shine 4 is one of the ugliest, most idiotic mechs I have ever seen.


I quite like it personally


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> easy thing to do right now is find some spare wire, and connect one end to the top of the box, and one to the bottom, effectively bypassing it, and see what happens when the keyboard is plugged in.


That resistor is there to limit the amount of current going to the led. Bypassing it will leave him with two components to change instead of just one right now.

@CynicalUnicorn I can swap that resistor for you if you'd like. I should have some laying about


----------



## fleetfeather

My Matias Secure Pro spacebar has started double activating after 3 weeks of use.

Furious.


----------



## Nhb93

Model M SSK on CL.


----------



## Mega Man

he thinks because he bought his own keyboard he can scam other people, i can get these for 5-40


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quick question guys. Does anyone know if Corsair is still producing the K70 Black Cherry MX Brown? It's been out of stock on Newegg and Amazon for a while. I ordered one off amazon a couple weeks ago but nothing yet.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he thinks because he bought his own keyboard he can scam other people, i can get these for 5-40


What? No... Those keyboards are legitimately 1-2k dollars depending on condition. It isn't a scam...


----------



## Sniping

Industrial SSK's regularly go for over $1000









There are some really hardcore collectors out there. https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/110784470631709882696/albums/5979805862394115649
The guy that uploaded that album claimed that he collected Cherry more than IBM too LOL


----------



## Mega Man

wow...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Industrial SSK's regularly go for over $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some really hardcore collectors out there. https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/110784470631709882696/albums/5979805862394115649
> The guy that uploaded that album claimed that he collected Cherry more than IBM too LOL


Impressive collection, industrials, ssks, m15s, lz-gh, kmac mini, kpad


----------



## fateswarm

I'm upset with technology that has more sentimental value that functionality value. Very upset. I would not go near it even if it were affordable it's how upset I am.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm upset with technology that has more sentimental value that functionality value. Very upset. I would not go near it even if it were affordable it's how upset I am.


I still use my Playstation 1...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I still use my Playstation 1...


And I still have my Amiga 500. I didn't buy it now.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Industrial SSK's regularly go for over $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some really hardcore collectors out there. https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/110784470631709882696/albums/5979805862394115649
> The guy that uploaded that album claimed that he collected Cherry more than IBM too LOL


That industrial yow....
dayumm....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That industrial yow....
> dayumm....


I cannot even imagine how much someone would be willing to pay for an industrial M15 though...


----------



## Mega Man

really thinking, locally i know someone who is selling model ms bnib for 30 each


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really thinking, locally i know someone who is selling model ms bnib for 30 each


Industrial, and SSK are both much more rare than standard model ms. And when you combine the two it is even more rare. I mean, people will pay 1.5-2k for a bnib industrial ssk.

If you can find one of those, or even just a normal ssk for that much, hit me up. I am interested


----------



## Sniping

Yeah, his collection is ridiculous. The guy got married and went on GH to sell off his IBM collection.

Crazy things you may or may not have seen:
2x Industrial SSK
3x NIB SSK
Quiet Touch factory lubed Model M
The IBM "Triangle". 3 NIB ergonomic M13's from all 3 of the manufacturers (Options, IBM, Lexmark) PLUS elusive IBM BS numberpad.
He was selling the set for $2200, which is honestly a fair price given the rarity and condition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really thinking, locally i know someone who is selling model ms bnib for 30 each


You should dig around and see what you can come up with. NIB Model M for $30 is a no brainer, go buy that thing!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Yeah, his collection is ridiculous. The guy got married and went on GH to sell off his IBM collection.
> 
> Crazy things you may or may not have seen:
> 2x Industrial SSK
> 3x NIB SSK
> Quiet Touch factory lubed Model M
> The IBM "Triangle". 3 NIB ergonomic M13's from all 3 of the manufacturers (Options, IBM, Lexmark) PLUS elusive IBM BS numberpad.
> He was selling the set for $2200, which is honestly a fair price given the rarity and condition.
> *You should dig around and see what you can come up with. NIB Model M for $30 is a no brainer, go buy that thing!*


No joke. Go buy those and triple your $$ in a matter of days. Or tell us where they are so we can buy them


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Industrial, and SSK are both much more rare than standard model ms. And when you combine the two it is even more rare. I mean, people will pay 1.5-2k for a bnib industrial ssk.
> 
> If you can find one of those, or even just a normal ssk for that much, hit me up. I am interested


I really am on the hunt for ssk, until just now I realized I have too many keyboards sitting around
I dont think I have the heart to let a ssk just sitting around since I love my korean board too much

hit phosphorglow an email, pretty sure he has some on the way (ssk)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Yeah, his collection is ridiculous. The guy got married and went on GH to sell off his IBM collection.
> 
> Crazy things you may or may not have seen:
> 2x Industrial SSK
> 3x NIB SSK
> Quiet Touch factory lubed Model M
> The IBM "Triangle". 3 NIB ergonomic M13's from all 3 of the manufacturers (Options, IBM, Lexmark) PLUS elusive IBM BS numberpad.
> He was selling the set for $2200, which is honestly a fair price given the rarity and condition.
> *You should dig around and see what you can come up with. NIB Model M for $30 is a no brainer, go buy that thing!*
> 
> 
> 
> No joke. Go buy those and triple your $$ in a matter of days. Or tell us where they are so we can buy them
Click to expand...

Yeah for $30 I'd buy one!


----------



## xx9e02

Anyone know where I can pick up a Quickfire Rapid w/ Brown switches? They (and other switch varieties) seem to be out of stock at all the usual retailers.


----------



## Jixr

Did some work on my keyboards today,

I added blue LED's to my pokerX in my avatar, and it looks pretty nice.

I've been building another pokerX with clears, but I'm really not that big of a fan of clears, so I'm in the process of removing them and I'm going to put blacks in it instead.

I'm also cleaning up my QFR to sell it. and since I have 100 MX clears I don't want, I think i'll put them in the QFR and sell it off.

I'm also fixing up my poker2 to sell it as well.

I've just become such a huge fan of the pokerX layout, and I never use my poker2 or my QFR anymore. I still have my XT, but I rarely use it, but I wanna hold onto that one since its probably the nicest keyboard I've painted, and having a full size on hand can never be a bad idea.

EDIT: also, red PCB+white plate+red switch stems=pretty


----------



## Jeronbernal

Took some of mine after i switched my esc and wasd keys with red rings









Filco Majestouch 2 TKL brown switches









WASD keyset w/ keypop blue cloud ^^





i'd also hope i could enter it in KOTM,


----------



## Jixr

Neato, I like the classic look of it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys I rescued an old compaq keyboard with MX Brown's and decided it use it as a first restoration project attempt; clean up and paint matte black, attach new cable as it was cut off, pics will come when it's done soon









It was really really grubby and gross and I'm stuck on how to clean up the keys properly, I've soaked them in detergents and whatnot but they're still a bit dirty. Is there something else I can soak them in or am I going to have to scrub each one individually?


----------



## Jixr

a good way to clean them is get denture cleaning tablets, and put 2 in a bowl of hot water and let the keys soak. That should clean off most dirt and oil/grime. ( and they will smell nice and minty! )

you can always get a towel and rub them dry to help clean anything else off of them.

( If you're going as far as removing the switches, you can do them in the same way, just be sure to dry them completely before using them )


----------



## Jack Mac

I would soak them in a bucket of hot water and dish soap, dry them with a towel and then use some cleaning wipes (Lysol, Clorox, etc) to clean each key individually to make sure they're all clean.


----------



## kishagi

Heres the current status of my keyboard after trying to dye my keys orange:


I wanted to dye my keycaps "Gelosia Orange" according to Rit Studio's Pantone Seasonal Colors: Spring 2014 catalog thingy; this colour:


So my question is:
- What colour looks good with this colour that I could use to paint the keyboard top cover plate thing?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a good way to clean them is get denture cleaning tablets, and put 2 in a bowl of hot water and let the keys soak. That should clean off most dirt and oil/grime. ( and they will smell nice and minty! )
> 
> you can always get a towel and rub them dry to help clean anything else off of them.
> 
> ( If you're going as far as removing the switches, you can do them in the same way, just be sure to dry them completely before using them )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I would soak them in a bucket of hot water and dish soap, dry them with a towel and then use some cleaning wipes (Lysol, Clorox, etc) to clean each key individually to make sure they're all clean.


Cheers guys, I'll give these a try. Hopefully I'll have the case sprayed by the end of the week. My dad brought some ultra fine scotch brite today from work to key up the primer with ready for the black paint. Hopefully it'll turn out okay lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Another vote for denture tablets


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model M SSK on CL.


Good grief. I bought mine NIB for like $175.


----------



## HPE1000

If only they made SSK model f keyboards :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Good grief. I bought mine NIB for like $175.


Long time no see reaper~.


----------



## jokrik

Newly came GHPad... next to my KPAD


----------



## JKuhn

I have an old mechanical keyboard that I want to use on my rig, but it's AT (it even has a switch for 8088 or 80286). Does anyone have reliable info on how to rewire it to ps/2? I found some info about AT and ps/2 on the net, but I'm not sure if it's reliable.


----------



## Sniping

Take a picture of it.

You should be fine using a generic AT to PS/2 converter, which you can get for cheap on Ebay.


----------



## JKuhn

Here are some pictures I took earlier:




I tried to get an adapter at a local shop, they said they last had access to it about 8 years ago, and I don't like ordering online if I can help it.


----------



## JKuhn

It's alive!



Sorry for the poor quality picture, I was too lay to use my DSLR.

Typing this, it feels very stiff. Any ideas on why that could be? The keys almost feel stuck.

EDIT: Is the membership still being updated?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's alive!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality picture, I was too lay to use my DSLR.
> 
> Typing this, it feels very stiff. Any ideas on why that could be? The keys almost feel stuck.
> 
> EDIT: Is the membership still being updated?


Have you tried cleaning it recently? And membership is still being updated.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Have you tried cleaning it recently? And membership is still being updated.


I did some basic cleaning (keycaps, and wiping the dust from the internals). Should I do more considering the keyboard's age? It seems that the keys work better if I hit them exactly on the right spot and at the right angle.

I'll post a qualifying picture and join soon.


----------



## repo_man

So, I was referred here by a folding team member. I was using a Black Widow, but this past weekend at Quakecon I won a Topre Type Heaven. I figured I'd drop in and say hey and show some pics! I see in the OP that I need a pic with my username; I'll get one of those as soon as I get home and put my info in the registration form. For now, here's some pics from my build log.


----------



## Jixr

Nice! thats quite a prize!


----------



## Paradigm84

What a great prize to win, enjoy it!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nice! thats quite a prize!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What a great prize to win, enjoy it!


Thanks, guys. I'll readily admit, I'm no keyboard junky. And shame on me; I'd never heard of Topre until last week. But man, I can certainly see why people respect them. I've spent most of the morning typing on this thing and have found it to be exquisite. Definitely the best keyboard I've used in my life to date. And dang if it isn't SEXY looking! I'd like to put some white leds under the keys, but I'm afraid of tearing into such a lovely device.


----------



## Jixr

AFAIK you can't add led's to Topre's


----------



## JKuhn

It seems I have a few problematic keys. I managed to get "/", "z" and a few others working right, but "5" still has issues and F1 simply refuses to respond. I take it a good cleaning will help? And is there a way that doesn't require keeping the keyboard unplugged for a long time?

By the way, it's an OEMMAX MCK-101 (Blue Alps).

Picture for joining the club:


I'm planning to paint the casing white, and I might also do something about the keycaps as their labels aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, adding LED's to a Topre board would be very awkward, not sure how they'd fit next to the rubber cup and spring.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*


I know you're excited about it, but if you took some time to clean it up there is a good chance you could get it all nice and cleaned up.

hot water + denture cleaning tablets for the keycaps, then dry them off with a rag to clean any excess dirt.

if they are yellowed, you can use this guide to get them back to brand new looking
http://lifehacker.com/5595389/restore-the-color-of-old-lego-bricks

you can do the same to the case as well.

Thats more of a guide to restore it, but if you want to paint it up, go for it.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I know you're excited about it, but if you took some time to clean it up there is a good chance you could get it all nice and cleaned up.
> 
> hot water + denture cleaning tablets for the keycaps, then dry them off with a rag to clean any excess dirt.
> 
> if they are yellowed, you can use this guide to get them back to brand new looking
> http://lifehacker.com/5595389/restore-the-color-of-old-lego-bricks
> 
> you can do the same to the case as well.
> 
> Thats more of a guide to restore it, but if you want to paint it up, go for it.


Ok, thanks. I still have my Genius keyboard connected, the main thing is my BCLK sometimes spikes, and it seems to happen if I turn my rig off and back on. So if I switch it off to remove the keyboard, I'd prefer to have it connected again before I turn my rig on again. That way I reduce the risk of having to cycle the power until it works right again.

EDIT: I'm unsure if I'll eventually paint it, but I'll probably at least try that restoration method. On that note, will it damage the labels on the keycaps?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> AFAIK you can't add led's to Topre's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, adding LED's to a Topre board would be very awkward, not sure how they'd fit next to the rubber cup and spring.


Gotcha. Thanks for the heads up, gentleman.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> So, I was referred here by a folding team member. I was using a Black Widow, but this past weekend at Quakecon I won a Topre Type Heaven. I figured I'd drop in and say hey and show some pics! I see in the OP that I need a pic with my username; I'll get one of those as soon as I get home and put my info in the registration form. For now, here's some pics from my build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Once again, taht is one sexy keyboard... Wonder if they make a black/black keycap version...

EDIT: Oh sweet... They do, at least in their RealForce line! https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rf104&pid=xf11t0


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Apologies for the double post, but... Code MX Clears are on MassDrop. Intersting.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/code-keyboard-cherry-mx-clears?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-22


----------



## Jixr

ah... finally changed my other pokerx from clears to blacks, much better.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Apologies for the double post, but... Code MX Clears are on MassDrop. Intersting.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/code-keyboard-cherry-mx-clears?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-22


Joined in. This will be my third mech in a year. White backlight will be nice to return to. I hate not seeing my keys at night.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Joined in. This will be my third mech in a year. White backlight will be nice to return to. I hate not seeing my keys at night.


I hear you on such! I'd be joining in, but money at present is somewhat tight. Oh well, there's always next time ^_^


----------



## Jixr

man, my new poker I put together has slightly heavier springs than stock blacks, and my little fingers are going to be sore from typing on this thing.( also new springs, so they probably will break in a little bit )


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It seems I have a few problematic keys. I managed to get "/", "z" and a few others working right, but "5" still has issues and F1 simply refuses to respond. I take it a good cleaning will help? And is there a way that doesn't require keeping the keyboard unplugged for a long time?
> 
> By the way, it's an OEMMAX MCK-101 (Blue Alps).
> 
> Picture for joining the club:
> 
> 
> I'm planning to paint the casing white, and I might also do something about the keycaps as their labels aren't what they used to be.


Congrats on the Blue Alps. Those are pretty uncommon.

With the switches, cleaning may help, but it could also be a PCB or soldering issue or a dead switch. If you disassemble the switches to clean, be careful since it's easy to get parts lost to Alps switches.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Congrats on the Blue Alps. Those are pretty uncommon.
> 
> With the switches, cleaning may help, but it could also be a PCB or soldering issue or a dead switch. If you disassemble the switches to clean, be careful since it's easy to get parts lost to Alps switches.


OK, thanks for the heads-up. It does feel like the keys are starting to loosen up now, it was probably just dirt from the keyboard lying unused for over a decade. I'll see when I can give it a proper cleaning.


----------



## Paradigm84

July '14 KOTM poll is up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499767/keyboard-of-the-month-july-14

Also, here's the updated chart showing relative popularity of common mechanical switches:


----------



## BakerMan1971

The MX Brown Master Race will win


----------



## jokrik

Blues for life!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> *Blue Alps* for life!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Jixr

mx blacks or bust!


----------



## JKuhn

I washed my keycaps and casing, and cycled my rig's power several times. So far it seems stable, let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> The MX Brown Master Race will win


MX Browns FTW


----------



## repo_man

Topre antistatic flux capacitance time lord keys FTW!


----------



## fleetfeather

edit: i'll PM you...


----------



## finger00

My BlackWidow died on me, I'll have to sign out of the club for now. Hopefully I'll return in glory with a new one.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finger00*
> 
> My BlackWidow died on me, I'll have to sign out of the club for now. Hopefully I'll return in glory with a new one.


how so? unless you completely dun goofed, it should be easily fixable.


----------



## finger00

Left shift stopped responding. Funny enough, I had my last BlackWidow replaced because of the same issue. I don't want to try my luck again and will pick a new one.


----------



## Terminus14

Anyone know of a translucent white keycap set? All the translucent sets I see are colored or if they're clear, they're entirely too transparent.

Looking for something along these lines as far as transparency goes.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Anyone know of a translucent white keycap set?]


nothing out there afasik, there are black ones though.


----------



## JKuhn

Speaking of keycaps, does someone know where I can find Alps caps? I had a quick look but I couldn't find anyting. Not that I'm planning to buy now.

Oh, and if I paint my keyboard, will it work if I have a local printing shop make labels on vinyl?


----------



## repo_man

I've got a bag of IBM M keys from a broken model M I found a long time ago. I was keeping them for any misc art projects I might need keys for. However, does anyone know off-hand if they'd fit the Topre board I have?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I've got a bag of IBM M keys from a broken model M I found a long time ago. I was keeping them for any misc art projects I might need keys for. However, does anyone know off-hand if they'd fit the Topre board I have?


I'll make em fit.


----------



## JKuhn

Now I'm tempted to post a local ad looking for old mech keyboards, so I can have more parts. Too bad it'll probably cost money to have such an ad posted, and I'm not sure if it'll be worth it. Besides, it's not like most people will keep their old boards this long.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I've got a bag of IBM M keys from a broken model M I found a long time ago. I was keeping them for any misc art projects I might need keys for. However, does anyone know off-hand if they'd fit the Topre board I have?


There's no way they'll fit. The stems are very different.

Fortunately, the Novatouch is right around the corner so you don't have to worry about not being able to fit nice keycap sets onto your Topre keyboard.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nothing out there afasik, there are black ones though.


Time to learn how to mold plastic I suppose.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'll make em fit.


Oh you.jpg.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> There's no way they'll fit. The stems are very different.
> 
> Fortunately, the Novatouch is right around the corner so you don't have to worry about not being able to fit nice keycap sets onto your Topre keyboard.


Cool! I actually like the key caps that came on it, but I figured since I had a set sitting around, I'd ask. That said, if anyone needs some IBM M key caps, hit me up! Hahaha.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Time to learn how to mold plastic I suppose.


You just gave me an idea. My brother has a 3d printer, if I can convince him to assemble it then I might be able to print some new caps.







Although I'll probably have to buy my own plastic.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I manged to finally flip the spacebar on my razer blackwidow tournament.
No pics right now because im in too fowl and upset of a mood to go try to find my SD card.

I took me a very long time to get the stabilizers back in and put the spacebar back in. If there's one thing that I've learned from messing with mechanical keyboards over the while is that my my muscle problems are getting worse.
At least i fixed the discomfortissue with the keyboard though.


----------



## phillyd

You should consider replacing the keycaps. It really makes the experience a lot better.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> The MX Brown Master Race will win


I think you meant MX Green Master Race.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You should consider replacing the keycaps. It really makes the experience a lot better.


No thanks I love the soft feel of the keycaps. They're more comfortable over my duckyshine.
I also don't have the money for keycaps, not anymore since i started working on Gnosis.
Monitors, eGPU parts, case mod parts, and some new clothes are higher priority than keyboards for me now.
I'm going to get my bucklingspring keyboard RMA'd then that's it for keyboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think you meant MX Blue Master Race.


Yeah I agree,

"Master Race" thing is rather silly I prefer "X Y is best Y" sayings.

MX Blue switch is best switch, ja?


----------



## Paradigm84

Nope.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm thinking about reselling my Tt Poseidon Z and instead buying a true MX Green board since I like them the best.

Anyone know where I could find Greens as cheap as possible without sacrificing build quality?

P.S. I have a 15% off coupon for Max Keyboards too.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think one or two people on here questioned the superiority of MX Browns, hmmm need some kind of battle that I won't lose....


----------



## Dudewitbow

why not all a bunch of them


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm thinking about reselling my Tt Poseidon Z and instead buying a true MX Green board since I like them the best.
> 
> Anyone know where I could find Greens as cheap as possible without sacrificing build quality?
> 
> P.S. I have a 15% off coupon for Max Keyboards too.


Code keyboards with green switches regularly go on sale on massdrop. Probably will be another one in the next few weeks, going by previous history.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I think one or two people on here questioned the superiority of MX Browns, hmmm need some kind of battle that I won't lose....


I love my mx browns, but it never hurts to try out other switches provided they have some sort of tactility (ugh, reds and blacks are horrible... to me)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> why not all a bunch of them


I.... have no words.

In other news, Ducky Shine 3 on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-bundle?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-23 You even get a wristpad and MKC keypuller too!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I.... have no words.
> 
> In other news, Ducky Shine 3 on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-3-bundle?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-23 You even get a wristpad and MKC keypuller too!


I like my grifiti wristpad, that sounds like a good deal, if you like LEDs that is.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> why not all a bunch of them


I may do this to my poker if it dosnet sell, I have box of switches just sitting around, blues greens reds blacks browns and clears.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Got some O-Rings for my CM QFTK, feel and sounds great.



Also a sneak peek of my first restoration project










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I'd love to join that Shine 3 drop if I didn't just buy a Reading festival ticket for £230








I love my grifiti mouse mat though! So soft and squishy!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> why not all a bunch of them


What's the point of this, COMON


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I like my grifiti wristpad, that sounds like a good deal, if you like LEDs that is.


I looooooove LEDs, not to mention how much of a fairly decent deal that drop is. The $25 shipping would be a bit painful, but I ~really~ need to make sure bills are paid first, not to mention spare cash goes to... Well, my guppy tank needs more guppies, five isn't enough! ...plus that guppy tank really could use a few more plants, and the ones I want to add in are $30 a shot, and I want about four of those...


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> July '14 KOTM poll is up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499767/keyboard-of-the-month-july-14
> 
> Also, here's the updated chart showing relative popularity of common mechanical switches:


Ummmmmm, where is the slice for MX whites? Also, I love that they consider all the different types of Alps and just "Alps".


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's the point of this, COMON


it's for the display on store, switch tester
but I've a friend who use it for his daily driver


----------



## Paradigm84

The list of possible switches is far from exhaustive, I used those categories as they were the most common. I grouped ALPS together because the number of Cherry MX boards submitted probably outweighs *all* the ALPS varieties 1000:1 or more, no use having 50 sections of a pie chart if 40 of them indicate zero entries.

As for MX Whites, the same as above, they are very rare when compared to more popular MX varieties, not many boards can be found with them, so I didn't include them. I also didn't include probably a dozen more MX varieties.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The list of possible switches is far from exhaustive, I used those categories as they were the most common. I grouped ALPS together because the number of Cherry MX boards submitted probably outweighs *all* the ALPS varieties 1000:1 or more, no use having 50 sections of a pie chart if 40 of them indicate zero entries.
> 
> As for MX Whites, the same as above, they are very rare when compared to more popular MX varieties, not many boards can be found with them, so I didn't include them. I also didn't include probably a dozen more MX varieties.


It's all good, I was just messing with you. Whites were an old switch (as well as most ALPS), and are just now being re-introduced on modern boards. I wonder how many of those blues are found on a Razer?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I can't believe im about to say this, but this razer board, now that I flipped the spacebar and the doubletapping issue went away... I love it, and is my favorite mech keyboard I've used now.
It's damn near perfect...

I need to take a pic of it now that I have the keys flipped...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

if I was willing to rip apart a razer, I might actually consider picking up one of their stealthed (aka orange switch) 104key keyboards and swapping out the horrifyingly ugly green LEDs for something, say... Orange. It would be tempting, but not at $150 CAD


----------



## Jixr

sad panda, I just sold my blue painted QFR with clears, and white blank caps.

Just bought a car though, and litterally spent every penny I have on the thing.

But, I dont' use it anyway, I only have my home computer and work computer, and still have a poker2 and a quickfire XT that I don't use.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> if I was willing to rip apart a razer, I might actually consider picking up one of their stealthed (aka orange switch) 104key keyboards and swapping out the horrifyingly ugly green LEDs for something, say... Orange. It would be tempting, but not at $150 CAD


i love mine, ironically the only other keyboard i have found besides rubbers are oranges...... i CAN NOT stand clickity klack keyboards. i just cant....

but the way this thing types...... perfect gliding !

( i have only been able to try the ones in stores.... so mainstream MXs )


----------



## nubbinator

Wanted to show off my unicorn here. I just got a Xerox keyboard with tactile Green Alps. I'm trying to get a board to transplant them onto and then I need to do some clean up and maybe some lubing.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Long time no see reaper~.


Hi, Paradigm. Sorry I don't check the threads here as often as before. Great job with the boards though. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## fateswarm

Corsair has a rep answering questions on the news section thread btw.

PS. I find them expensive for just cherries.

Bring more Topre offers


----------



## BakerMan1971

@Dudewitbow, that would do my CDO no good whatsoever.

and Corsair keyboards might be pricey, and maybe even have LED issues due to electrostatic discharge??? , but they are nice solid very good looking keyboards, and I know many people who really prefer the design to the more minimalist Ducky/Filco style.

Personally while I like their design, I enjoy having more control over wrist rest position and the TKL situation I have from my Keycool 87 II and PLU ML 87


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm thinking about reselling my Tt Poseidon Z and instead buying a true MX Green board since I like them the best.
> 
> Anyone know where I could find Greens as cheap as possible without sacrificing build quality?
> 
> P.S. I have a 15% off coupon for Max Keyboards too.


You can get the CM Storm XT in MX Greens on Amazon for 129 right now. That's about what I payed for mine when I got it late last year.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Hi, Paradigm. Sorry I don't check the threads here as often as before. Great job with the boards though. Please keep up the good work.


Will do.


----------



## JKuhn

Some progress on my OEMMAX:



I've also place some of the old caps on the board to show the difference, but I couldn't replace all of them (that's why the Caps lock, Space bar, etc. are still the old ones).

Concerning the cleaning of the switches, must I de-solder each one to clean it? Or can I disassemble them without de-soldering?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Finally got pics


----------



## Magical Eskimo

It's like it's upsidedown but it's not! my brain! aaahhhhh!


----------



## JKuhn

I fixed the F1 and 5 keys, now there's one left and then I'm happy for the time being.

Pictures of the switches:


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> You can get the CM Storm XT in MX Greens on Amazon for 129 right now. That's about what I payed for mine when I got it late last year.


Saw that one, but now I'm thinking about getting Blues. I'm just worried about hand fatigue since I haven't used Greens for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Jixr

nah, with the hang, the difference between blues and greens does not feel as drastic as the difference between reds and blacks.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, with the hang, the difference between blues and greens does not feel as drastic as the difference between reds and blacks.


Yeah I remember you saying that a few pages back. I just don't know how drastic it will be for a touch typist.


----------



## BakerMan1971

As a touch typist, even MX Blacks are a doddle , I type on them all day @ work.
the Browns are definitely nicer to type on and game on, sorry those are the only two I have seriously compared, tried reds in a shop and it was bottom out territory all the way, blues were nice but noisy, of course no dampeners or other modifiers had been applied there.

If your hands are in the correct position, and you don't have any issues or illnesses, I would not worry about how heavy switches are at all.


----------



## JKuhn

Does anyone have sugestions as to how I should paint my keyboard? I don't think I'm going to go for the original look.

If I can then I'll also install led strips, which hopefully will be visible between the keys.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Pick out your favourite colours see what car paints are available and go to town, there have been some great painting projects on here already


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Does anyone have sugestions as to how I should paint my keyboard? I don't think I'm going to go for the original look.


an old guide I wrote up awhile back, I need to update it a bit, but it covers the basics


Spoiler: My paint guide



I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.

1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> It's like it's upsidedown but it's not! my brain! aaahhhhh!


Bottom Row Flipped=comfortable.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Bottom Row Flipped=comfortable.


Hmmmm... I always run with my spacebar flipped... but I never considered the entire row.









I might give it a try. Although, I pinky reach for bottom row a lot and my gut feeling tells me my pinky is going to snag the lip of that bottom row on the way down.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Bottom Row Flipped=comfortable.


I flip my spacebar because of this reason, but couldn't bring myself to flip the entire bottom row


----------



## Jixr

i can't do it, i like the sharp edge of the spacebar, thats generally where I rest my thumb so I know where its at


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> an old guide I wrote up awhile back, I need to update it a bit, but it covers the basics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My paint guide
> 
> 
> 
> I've painted everything from cars, jet-skis, my racing motorcycles, computer cases, pretty much everything.
> You can get very nice and long lasting results if you take your time and do it right. Even if you are using a cheap can of spray paint or a professional HVLP paint sprayer and a booth.
> Mine was done with a $3.50 can of paint and left outside to dry.
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.


Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> As a touch typist, even MX Blacks are a doddle , I type on them all day @ work.
> the Browns are definitely nicer to type on and game on, sorry those are the only two I have seriously compared, tried reds in a shop and it was bottom out territory all the way, blues were nice but noisy, of course no dampeners or other modifiers had been applied there.
> 
> If your hands are in the correct position, and you don't have any issues or illnesses, I would not worry about how heavy switches are at all.


I like my Browns but I like the clackiness of the Blues and Greens. I like the feel of the click too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Hmmmm... I always run with my spacebar flipped... but I never considered the entire row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might give it a try. Although, I pinky reach for bottom row a lot and my gut feeling tells me my pinky is going to snag the lip of that bottom row on the way down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I flip my spacebar because of this reason, but couldn't bring myself to flip the entire bottom row


I did it on my ducky as well, first because I thought it just looked weird to have only the spacebar flipped around, and then I discovered afterward that it's easier to snap touch the CTRL when gaming when it's slopped downward.
I also rest my wrists directly on the desk, so the flipped bottom row just feels so much more natural.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i can't do it, i like the sharp edge of the spacebar, thats generally where I rest my thumb so I know where its at


It hurts me, especially because I game so much.


----------



## HPE1000

I flip the spacebar especially for my poker 2 which I use for gaming, that edge doesn't feel great to press on all day imo.

@Paradigm84 Is there any way I can have my membership entry deleted so I may resubmit a new one? Quite a bit of the stuff has changed and I would rather just resubmit. I can post pictures of the boards and such for the entry. (Hopefully the kishsaver counts even if it is fully disassembled)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I flip the spacebar especially for my poker 2 which I use for gaming, that edge doesn't feel great to press on all day imo.
> 
> @Paradigm84 Is there any way I can have my membership entry deleted so I may resubmit a new one? Quite a bit of the stuff has changed and I would rather just resubmit. I can post pictures of the boards and such for the entry. (Hopefully the kishsaver counts even if it is fully disassembled)


From the OP:
Quote:


> If you're in the club already:
> 
> If you want to edit your entry i.e. add or remove boards from your entry, you must submit the form with the list of all the boards you want next to your name not just the new ones. This is because the new copy of the form you submit will overwrite the previous one(s). So for example, if you're currently listed as owning a Ducky Shine 3, but you want to add a WASD V2 to your entry aswell, then you'd submit the form listing the Ducky Shine 3 and WASD V2.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From the OP:


I can't read









Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i can't do it, i like the sharp edge of the spacebar, thats generally where I rest my thumb so I know where its at


Oddly enough, that's what I like the most about a non-flipped spacebar myself. Then again, I've never tried to flip it...


----------



## davcc22

well i beeter join the club with my cmstorm quickfire xt in the brown switches


----------



## Blaise170

Well I'm thinking strongly about buying the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7 with MX Blues. I also noticed that Newegg rebranded that same model for a bit cheaper (Rosewill Apollo) but unfortunately it doesn't have the white backlight.

Anyone have experience with this board? Don't want to buy a lemon for $140.


----------



## Sniping

Did you guys see the Novatouch production pictures?



http://imgur.com/n7nER


It's coming...


----------



## Blaise170

This mechanical keyboard thing is addicting... Went to Best Buy today to try out MX Blues again. Best Buy's selection leaves a bit to be desired, but fortunately they had an old Razer board with Cherry switches (I might have just peeked under the keycaps to check). After testing out Kailh Blues, I can safely say there _is_ a difference.

This is indeed the only two mechanical boards they had.



I was about to buy the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7, but then I noticed NCIX was having a sale on the Ducky Shine III for the same price. So I have a Shine III on the way.


----------



## connectwise

Yea, really disliked it when I had the bwu, in addition to the crappy keycap.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yea, really disliked it when I had the bwu, in addition to the crappy keycap.


Yep especially now that Razer is making their own switches on the 2014 models (Kailh OEM IIRC).


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well I'm thinking strongly about buying the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7 with MX Blues. I also noticed that Newegg rebranded that same model for a bit cheaper (Rosewill Apollo) but unfortunately it doesn't have the white backlight.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this board? Don't want to buy a lemon for $140.


I bought a customized Nighthawk X8 (black switches). It's a solid mechanical, and honestly, it's a board I will keep for years. Currently using a Dad 4 Pro, but miss the backlight, so I went with a Code (clears) on mass drop.

Plus, Max Keyboard has awesome customer service. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I bought a customized Nighthawk X8 (black switches). It's a solid mechanical, and honestly, it's a board I will keep for years. Currently using a Dad 4 Pro, but miss the backlight, so I went with a Code (clears) on mass drop.
> 
> Plus, Max Keyboard has awesome customer service. I'd say go for it.


I've heard about the awesome customer service, however I ended up buying a Shine III. I'm a sucker for neat lighting which Ducky does very well.


----------



## Jixr

So, I have tons of parts laying around, so I figured I would throw something together to see what I can build, came up with this.

Poker2 PCB
Custom Stainless Steel plate with cutouts so you can change switches
lubed browns w/ clear spacebar
Acrlyic case ( with added weights )

I don't really like the poker2 layout, so I'm going to be posting this thing for sale.

Here is the kicker, I bought clears awhile back, because of how people like them over browns, and I'm typing on browns and I actually kinda like them. Still got as good as blacks, but not as bad as I used to think browns were.

Hm.. may swap out the browns for blues before I sell it.

but anyway, pics.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2420_zps27048a9e.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2422_zps3a2de16a.jpg.html

I also have LEDs I could put in it, but then you can't change the switches.


----------



## Sempre

I thought you hated browns. So you're saying using clears made you like browns?


----------



## PWNSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've heard about the awesome customer service, however I ended up buying a Shine III. I'm a sucker for neat lighting which Ducky does very well.


Neat lighting is always a necessity. +1 on the great choice!


----------



## nubbinator

My newly assembled FaceW from Sprit with Sprit acrylic plate, ABO studios white switch tops, custom pink MX stems, 68g springs, OG Dolch, GMK purple mods and cyan spacebar, and a Poker/Pure case painted in Montana Gold Cherry Blossom.


----------



## pez

I still halfway want a tiny keyboard :/. I'm determined to do one whenever I can make a 'getaway' space for my MBA.


----------



## Nhb93

Gotta love that my Poker is a town over and won't get here till Monday.









I want to jump on that Code on MD for the clears, since I want to turn them into ergos, but I don't know how to solder, and would rather not learn on a $130 keyboard, which still works.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> My newly assembled FaceW from Sprit with Sprit acrylic plate, ABO studios white switch tops, custom pink MX stems, 68g springs, OG Dolch, GMK purple mods and cyan spacebar, and a Poker/Pure case painted in Montana Gold Cherry Blossom.


The keyboard looks awesome but that background... not so much.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I thought you hated browns. So you're saying using clears made you like browns?


Yeah, pretty much, clears just felt too much like rubber domes to me, and browns still feel more mechanical than rubber as I like the hard bottoming out of mechs, but the spring rates in clears with the big bump just make it feel more like a rubber dome which I don't like.

Its odd that I now like browns as I used to hate them, and generally, I prefer heavier springs. ( blacks are my fav switch )

It could have also been the keyboard I was using them in too, now that I have browns in a sturdy frame, lubed and with a plate, as well as nice thick pbt keycaps they are not too bad for typing.

Maybe if I can find another pokerX i'll put browns on it. ( i have 2 with blacks right now )


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The keyboard looks awesome but that background... not so much.


I love them both


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I also have LEDs I could put in it, but then you can't change the switches.


Can't you just modify the switches so that LED hole is more of an LED slot or use those PIP things?


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh how I wish I could find a set of Miami caps for my incoming poker









@nubbinator that looks great!


----------



## BreakDown

Can someone explain to me the differences between different type of o-rings?

What is a good o-ring for mx browns?


----------



## fateswarm

I bet the best switches ever built would be like cherries, but fully metallic, to avoid that annoying grinding feel that gives when plastic rubs onto plastic. But very expensive I bet. Oiling wouldn't replace it, though it may need it too.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Can someone explain to me the differences between different type of o-rings?
> 
> What is a good o-ring for mx browns?


Black ones are the firmest, then red ones, not sure after that.
I got black o-rings for my MX Browns and they sound and feel great now, I wanted to keep the solidness of the mechanical switch but just take the edge out of the sound from bottoming out because I type quite heavily


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I bet the best switches ever built would be like cherries, but fully metallic, to avoid that annoying grinding feel that gives when plastic rubs onto plastic. But very expensive I bet. Oiling wouldn't replace it, though it may need it too.


Don't think that would work very well, the clips would deform too easily and it would be very difficult to manufacture switches to such tight tolerances, the same reasons why I and others don't really recommend metal keycaps.

Metal just doesn't have the elastic properties that you want for stuff like keycaps and switch casings.


----------



## fateswarm

I doubt the kind of steel used in automobile bearings would bend. But, it might be expensive and need a lot of oiling. I envision a monstrous contraption of metalic switches with an internal oiling system of circulating tubes.


----------



## JKuhn

Why must old stuff always have issues? I just noticed that the "a" key doesn't have the tactile click that it should have so I'll have to open that key as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I doubt the kind of steel used in automobile bearings would bend. But, it might be expensive and need a lot of oiling. I envision a monstrous contraption of metalic switches with an internal oiling system of circulating tubes.


That's the problem, the clips on the switch casings _need_ to be able to be elastic and bend, then bend back into shape, otherwise the two halves won't stay together.

Also it would be extremely laborious to produce switch casings out of steel, they aren't the simplest of shapes.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Can't you just modify the switches so that LED hole is more of an LED slot or use those PIP things?


Yeah, I thought about doing something like that, I'd have to cut a notch out of each of the switch tops.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's the problem, the clips on the switch casings _need_ to be able to be elastic and bend, then bend back into shape, otherwise the two halves won't stay together.


There may be a solution with springs or another mechanism. Afterall, suspension on cars is smooth and metalOnmetal.


----------



## pez

Most of the metal on metal part of a car's suspension is stationary. Your normal front suspension has a metal top hat and a metal seat, and besides the minimal turning/rotation that may occur, there's not much movement in those areas. There are buckling spring keyboards, but not really the same concept of Cherry MX switches.

Regardless, a Cherry MX switch is probably more comparable to the strut body of the suspension. However, the rod that travels up and down inside the strut body is not only pressurized by gas, but it is usually lined with a felt liner.


----------



## fateswarm

Steel has a very high yield point (the point it will not return to the original shape after bending) so that could be utilized on a sort-of spring.

Anyway, *I know this is getting too off topic and annoying so I'll stop now on it.*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Made some progress on my keyboard restoration project. Next step is finishing off cleaning the keys and looking at soldering on a new cable. It'll have to PS2, is it easy? My dad's pretty handy with a soldering iron so I could recruit some help.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Made some progress on my keyboard restoration project. Next step is finishing off cleaning the keys and looking at soldering on a new cable. It'll have to PS2, is it easy? My dad's pretty handy with a soldering iron so I could recruit some help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you mean with "it'll have to PS2"? Do you want to change the plug type?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What do you mean with "it'll have to PS2"? Do you want to change the plug type?


Bad typing on behalf, meant to be "it'll have to be PS2"

I'm happy for it to be PS2 really.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Bad typing on behalf, meant to be "it'll have to be PS2"
> 
> I'm happy for it to be PS2 really.


Ok, but are you just replacing the cable or are you changing it to PS2? If so, from what?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Ok, but are you just replacing the cable or are you changing it to PS2? If so, from what?


Oh sorry, I'm fairly sure it's already PS2, it's far too old to be USB.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh sorry, I'm fairly sure it's already PS2, it's far too old to be USB.


Then it's either PS2 or AT. If it's AT, I can get you some resources on how to rewire it, but you'll also need a multimeter to check which wire is connected to which pin. AT and PS2 are electronically identical, it's just a different plug.

EDIT: You said it's far too old to be USB, so here is a link in case you (or someone else) need it:

AT PS2 pinout

So basically pin1 (AT) is pin 5 on PS2, and so on.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh sorry, I'm fairly sure it's already PS2, it's far too old to be USB.


USB keyboards are older than you may think.


----------



## pez

Thinking about starting a keyboard mod pretty soon. Eager to get my hands onto something, but want to get a bit creative with it. Specifically, keyboard will be for the GF. It's either going to be Fallout-esque or themed similar to the 'Miami' keyset. Now the hard part is getting a 3-color scheme that she and I will agree with. Any help with choosing a keyboard (preferably TKL) and even some novelty keycaps would be greatly appreciated. I've favorited all the keycap sites from the Guide thread, but who knows what you guys might know that I don't.

Second, I found the 8-bit heart keycaps that I think I'm going to incorporate as well. She's really into Minecraft as well. In order of priority; Fallout, Miami (bubblegum/cotton candy), Minecraft).


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thinking about starting a keyboard mod pretty soon. Eager to get my hands onto something, but want to get a bit creative with it. Specifically, keyboard will be for the GF. It's either going to be Fallout-esque or themed similar to the 'Miami' keyset. Now the hard part is getting a 3-color scheme that she and I will agree with. Any help with choosing a keyboard (preferably TKL) and even some novelty keycaps would be greatly appreciated. I've favorited all the keycap sites from the Guide thread, but who knows what you guys might know that I don't.
> 
> Second, I found the 8-bit heart keycaps that I think I'm going to incorporate as well. She's really into Minecraft as well. In order of priority; Fallout, Miami (bubblegum/cotton candy), Minecraft).


What are you looking for in a board, other than TKL? Switch type (Cherry vs Alps vs Kailh etc.), switch color (MX Browns, Alps Blues, etc.), cord type (PS/2 vs USB), etc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What are you looking for in a board, other than TKL? Switch type (Cherry vs Alps vs Kailh etc.), switch color (MX Browns, Alps Blues, etc.), cord type (PS/2 vs USB), etc.


Yeah, I should have known better than to leave that all out. She's enjoyed the Razer BWU and BWU 2013, so MX Blues or Browns would be preferred. Also, USB or PS/2 is fine (it'll eventually be hooked up to a desktop). She's not a huge gamer and I wouldn't say she'll ever experience what NKRO actually is.

The two boards I've been looking at based on criteria and cost are the Poker II and CM Storm QF Rapid. I know I've seen the QF Rapid go on sale for $60-80 time to time, so I'm leaning towards that. As far as keysets, this set from WASD Keyboards seems to be pretty decent. I'm not terribly worried about super-quality, heavy duty caps, but I don't want bottom of the line ones, either. I'm pretty open to opinions and comments.

87-Key Custom Cherry MX Keycap Set

Albeit with a custom color scheme.


----------



## Blaise170

Matter of fact, it's on sale right now. Blue switches.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> USB keyboards are older than you may think.


Yeah, this one is definitely PS2 though. Googled the model number; MX 11800


----------



## fleetfeather

@nubbinator I'm excited for your upcoming groupbuy. Did SP give you a rough idea of cost for each set? (assuming MOQ is met, which I'm guessing it will be)


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> @nubbinator I'm excited for your upcoming groupbuy. Did SP give you a rough idea of cost for each set? (assuming MOQ is met, which I'm guessing it will be)


I was told it should go live on Monday, so we'll know for sure then, but this is the pricing I was given earlier for one legend cut. It will be a little higher since two legends will be cut for it now.



It's pretty cheap. At the lowest level of 25 sets, it should be under $100 for a standard full keyboard, about $80 for a tenkeyless, and ~$70 for a 60%. If it hits 50, you're looking at ~$75, ~$60, and ~$51, respectively. Again, it will likely be a little higher because it's two new legends instead of one, but I tried to design the sets so you only get what you need and so that it's more affordable.

And here's the pics of the Royal Apollo Alpha set for those who haven't seen it:

Base set










60% stripe



Tenkeyless Stripe



Numpad



Tsangan










Color chits for the set:



Inspiration:


----------



## fleetfeather

That's highly affordable IMO, especially for people like myself looking to purchase a 60% kit. Stoked on the colourway too. Did you get enough interest in any of the other colourways to justify some other GBs down the road?


----------



## Blaise170

Do you all know if there are any decent full keycap sets for backlighting? I somewhat doubt it, but it would be nice if there was something colorful.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you all know if there are any decent full keycap sets for backlighting? I somewhat doubt it, but it would be nice if there was something colorful.


Not really, any aftermarket backlit cap sets are going to be the same low quality as the stock backlit cap sets.


----------



## Blaise170

Hm, kind of figured as much, guess I'll just stick with the stock Ducky caps.


----------



## Jixr

there is a set out there thats pretty nice, but the legends look like something out of dungeon and dragons or skyrim or something.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Matter of fact, it's on sale right now. Blue switches.
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


That's the best I've seen recently, but shipping nearly kills it.

I guess my next question should be; between the Poker 2 and CM Storm, are they both easy or at least capable for disassembly?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I was told it should go live on Monday, so we'll know for sure then, but this is the pricing I was given earlier for one legend cut. It will be a little higher since two legends will be cut for it now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty cheap. At the lowest level of 25 sets, it should be under $100 for a standard full keyboard, about $80 for a tenkeyless, and ~$70 for a 60%. If it hits 50, you're looking at ~$75, ~$60, and ~$51, respectively. Again, it will likely be a little higher because it's two new legends instead of one, but I tried to design the sets so you only get what you need and so that it's more affordable.
> 
> And here's the pics of the Royal Apollo Alpha set for those who haven't seen it:
> 
> Base set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60% stripe
> 
> 
> 
> Tenkeyless Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> Numpad
> 
> 
> 
> Tsangan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color chits for the set:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration:


What form factor would they be?

Also look at that giant spacebar.


----------



## Jixr

I'm thinking of attempting a mod I've read about a few times before, but havent seen pictures or anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's the best I've seen recently, but shipping nearly kills it.
> 
> I guess my next question should be; between the Poker 2 and CM Storm, are they both easy or at least capable for disassembly?


yeah, both easy to pop apart, the poker2 pcb is just held in with 5 screws to the case, the CM you have to pop the case in half, and the pcb just sits inside it.
If you're interested in buying a custom poker2, I have one for sale actually.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What form factor would they be?
> 
> Also look at that giant spacebar.


It's DSA


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm thinking of attempting a mod I've read about a few...


Tell us more


----------



## skupples

I seem to have forgotten the kind of oil you guys recommend for squeeky keys. A reminder would be grewt!

Picked up a green switch QFP and some of the keys stick/ squeek to a point of making me want to smash it.

Thx.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Tell us more


Lol sorry, i wrote that out and went back to work and forgot to finish it.

Basically I'm going to drill a small hole in my caps lock and fill it with clear epoxy so that the caps lock LED shines through. On a fully backlit poker its super hard to see if the caps is on or off, and I want to have a green caps lock led, but as it is now, the white backlighting leds over power it.

And this weekend i'm going to order some more keycaps for my other poker ( red and white ) so I can have it finished and ready for the next KOTM.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lol sorry, i wrote that out and went back to work and forgot to finish it.
> 
> Basically I'm going to drill a small hole in my caps lock and fill it with clear epoxy so that the caps lock LED shines through. On a fully backlit poker its super hard to see if the caps is on or off, and I want to have a green caps lock led, but as it is now, the white backlighting leds over power it.


I've always thought of using one of those mx lock switches for the caps lock that would be cool, but then I use the caps lock too much in gaming, but still it would be pretty interesting to physically see the switch stuck down.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I seem to have forgotten the kind of oil you guys recommend for squeeky keys. A reminder would be grewt!
> 
> Picked up a green switch QFP and some of the keys stick/ squeek to a point of making me want to smash it.
> 
> Thx.


before you oil it, pop the cap off, and put a drop or two of rubbing alcohol into the switch and spam it a few times and see what that does.

Otherwise you'll want to desolder the switch to properly lube it, and lubing blues/greens can potentially affect the clickyness of it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is a set out there thats pretty nice, but the legends look like something out of dungeon and dragons or skyrim or something.


Which set are you referring to?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm thinking of attempting a mod I've read about a few times before, but havent seen pictures or anything.
> yeah, both easy to pop apart, the poker2 pcb is just held in with 5 screws to the case, the CM you have to pop the case in half, and the pcb just sits inside it.
> If you're interested in buying a custom poker2, I have one for sale actually.


PM'ing you now







.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Which set are you referring to?


http://www.mechkb.com/deck-hassium-mechanical-keyboard

this is the keyboard that they are on, you can buy them separately I think.

I doubt they are as bright as normal backlit caps, but thicker dubshot which is nice, the font is a little too 'medieval' for my taste.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.mechkb.com/deck-hassium-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> this is the keyboard that they are on, you can buy them separately I think.
> 
> I doubt they are as bright as normal backlit caps, but thicker dubshot which is nice, the font is a little too 'medieval' for my taste.


I see what you mean, can't say I'm a fan of it either.


----------



## BreakDown

Since i bought a mech my friends complain that they can hear me type. Is there a way to make my microphone not pick up the keyboard but pick up my voice? Like make it have a higher sound threshold?

Im sure some of you might know.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> before you oil it, pop the cap off, and put a drop or two of rubbing alcohol into the switch and spam it a few times and see what that does.
> 
> Otherwise you'll want to desolder the switch to properly lube it, and lubing blues/greens can potentially affect the clickyness of it.


thx,,

+1

desolder? mess up my clicky? Man... I really shoulda just waited for the WASD Clear switch CODEs to come back around, but nooooooooooooo I was impatient & grabbed this Fischerprice pile of junk instead.


----------



## Nhb93

Looks like I'm going to have to get used to using a 60% layout after full sized my whole computing life. This is my first post on my new Poker 2 with MX Browns though.









Not completely sure if I'm going to keep it, especially since MD has that Code on sale right now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Since i bought a mech my friends complain that they can hear me type. Is there a way to make my microphone not pick up the keyboard but pick up my voice? Like make it have a higher sound threshold?
> 
> Im sure some of you might know.


Unless you want to opt for a new/better mic, you might want to look into o-rings. I'm assuming you have MX Blues. They'll still hear the initial clicks, but you can get rid of the clack with the o-rings. Certain keyboard sites on here sell o-rings, but I just went with a bag of o-rings from Amazon that has been working just perfectly for me:

Click me.

There's also the option of just telling them that you can hear their cries as envy as they complain about your new board







.


----------



## Speedster159

-Wrong thread- Sorry.


----------



## Jixr

it depends on what type of microphone you're using.

If you're using a desk mic, you may want to get yourself a nice boom for it and get it as far from the keyboard as possible, and position it accordingly as well. other than that you'll just have to lower the input and speak louder when chatting.


----------



## skupples

Almost impossible to keep my shock mounted, two foot away on a boom, with pop filtered blue yeti from picking up the sound of my greens.

Going to get a sponge for it... Not sure what they are actually called... The foam pop filters that sit on the actual tip.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

stupid question how big is the tab key?? Like 1.75 right????


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> stupid question how big is the tab key?? Like 1.75 right????


It is 1.5, 1.75 is caps lock.

Tab vs 1.5 control key (For winkeyless layout)


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know if the Dell 0463CD was a mech? I found one on ebay for $12 shipped and I thought about bidding, but it seems like some of the Dell Quiet Keys are membrane (especially the newer ones).


----------



## nubbinator

No Dell Quiet Keys are mechanical.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know if the Dell 0463CD was a mech? I found one on ebay for $12 shipped and I thought about bidding, but it seems like some of the Dell Quiet Keys are membrane (especially the newer ones).


No Dell QuietKey is mechanical, however, they are really, really nice membranes.

Source: Own one.


----------



## Jixr

looks like I have my poker2 sold.

now to try to buy one more pokerX, or a pure, or just fix up my ohter pokerx with some nice caps


----------



## Blaise170

Feel like I'm always asking questions here but you all are very helpful.









Would an opaque key set work with backlighting? Specifically, something similar to this: www.ebay.com/itm/231181227941

I know the light wouldn't show through, but if they show around the keys that would be fine with me.


----------



## Jixr

with white leds, then yeah, it will brighten up a little bit.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Hmmm I filled out the form but used other for switches due to it not being an official cherry switch in the Tt esports Poseidon z keyboard even though using the same design as them... Should I have just put MX Blues even though they're Kaihl Blue switches?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq*
> 
> Hmmm I filled out the form but used other for switches due to it not being an official cherry switch in the Tt esports Poseidon z keyboard even though using the same design as them... Should I have just put MX Blues even though they're Kaihl Blue switches?


You can just put Blue switch, that's how I entered mine.


----------



## Paradigm84

As Blaise170 said, just put MX Blues, I'm more interested in which type of switch is the most popular, not who specifically makes it.


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys Im looking to get a mechanical keyboard here in the next week so I can join your spiffy club! Wondering what a few good websites to check out to find what Im looking for! Thanks


----------



## Jixr

found some old school cherry keyboards on my local craigslist, two cherry boards for $75, not a bad deal, even if i'm just going to harvest the switches and caps.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can just put Blue switch, that's how I entered mine.


Is there a way I can edit it or do I have to wait?


----------



## fleetfeather

As much as I want to commit to a JD40, the thought of entering passwords or credit card numbers without a dedicated number row scares me.

I don't think I could realistically live day-to-day with anything smaller than a 60% board


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah. After a point it's just showing off. What's next, four modifier keys and four letters?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As much as I want to commit to a JD40, the thought of entering passwords or credit card numbers without a dedicated number row scares me.
> 
> I don't think I could realistically live day-to-day with anything smaller than a 60% board


Yeah, not to mention after you finish building it, its a $300+ board.

I feel sad, i'm selling off all my extra keyboards and things, sold off my QFR and a poker2 but I don't have a need for six keyboards.


----------



## pez

Just buy/build more computers







. No more excuses







.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just buy/build more computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No more excuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Right? well I just bought a car, and litterally spent every penny I had on it, and so I sold the QFR so I could eat, and sold the poker2 that I never use so I can either buy another pokerx or a pure, or buy some caps for one of my current ones. ( or maybe both )


----------



## fleetfeather

Check out my badass new concept. I call it the *FF15*. It's a ~15% keyboard, with 5 layers of Fn keys so you can access all the keys found on a traditional 60% layout.

The dudes at Geekhack are going to go crazy!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, not to mention after you finish building it, its a $300+ board.
> 
> I feel sad, i'm selling off all my extra keyboards and things, sold off my QFR and a poker2 but I don't have a need for six keyboards.


Nah, bunnylake is going to run a more standard JD40 very soon, he said the kit is going to cost somewhere around $40. That is for the case and the PCB. Obviously you need to buy the teensy and I am going to assume all the diodes, as well as switches and keycaps, but it is going to be much cheaper than the titanium or early models. I might grab it and throw it in my closet or something, if I ever feel like building it I can throw it together, I already have blue switches sitting around, although I don't really like blue switches.

As for those vintage cherry boards, what are they if you know?

Side note, I wonder if it is just me, but any of you with a clear switch keyboard, how do you feel about the spacebar? I just swapped out my spacebar for a black switch on my clear keyboard and it feels much better. I am not sure if clears just don't play well with cherry stabs or something, but it was pretty terrible before, the spacebar was so sluggish and could even get stuck at the bump, and the thing was lubed and had 67g springs in it, I am not sure, just was not a nice experience. :/

I have a new keyboard on order, first one of the year lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Right? well I just bought a car, and litterally spent every penny I had on it, and so I sold the QFR so I could eat, and sold the poker2 that I never use so I can either buy another pokerx or a pure, or buy some caps for one of my current ones. ( or maybe both )


1. Get refund on car
2. Buy cheaper car
3. Bask in your savings and buy more keyboards
4. ???
5. Profit


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nah, bunnylake is going to run a more standard JD40 very soon, he said the kit is going to cost somewhere around $40. That is for the case and the PCB. Obviously you need to buy the teensy and I am going to assume all the diodes, as well as switches and keycaps, but it is going to be much cheaper than the titanium or early models. I might grab it and throw it in my closet or something, if I ever feel like building it I can throw it together, I already have blue switches sitting around, although I don't really like blue switches.
> 
> As for those vintage cherry boards, what are they if you know?
> 
> Side note, I wonder if it is just me, but any of you with a clear switch keyboard, how do you feel about the spacebar? I just swapped out my spacebar for a black switch on my clear keyboard and it feels much better. I am not sure if clears just don't play well with cherry stabs or something, but it was pretty terrible before, the spacebar was so sluggish and could even get stuck at the bump, and the thing was lubed and had 67g springs in it, I am not sure, just was not a nice experience. :/
> 
> I have a new keyboard on order, first one of the year lol


Thats cool, if its a significantly cheaper build for a 40% i may pick one up.

They are Cherry G80-11900 $75 for two of them BNIB

Don't know much about it, but I kinda want it just to salvage the switches and caps. there is another one for sale, but It may be a rubber


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats cool, if its a significantly cheaper build for a 40% i may pick one up.
> 
> They are Cherry G80-11900 $75 for two of them BNIB
> 
> Don't know much about it, but I kinda want it just to salvage the switches and caps. there is another one for sale, but It may be a rubber


I am no expert on old keyboard but that seems like a good price, I guess it entirely depends on the exact sku.

They should all have black switches though, so that is nice.


----------



## connectwise

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2c51ka/my_thoughts_and_suggestions_on_todays_mmr_system/

Matchmaking has been fairly poor. That thread touched upon it. I read that some post above saying he doesn't care about mmr, but it's the only thing that keeps me going. I just want to get high enough where I'm not let down by my teammates all the time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq*
> 
> Is there a way I can edit it or do I have to wait?


You can just submit it again if you want and I'll remove the old entry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2c51ka/my_thoughts_and_suggestions_on_todays_mmr_system/
> 
> Matchmaking has been fairly poor. That thread touched upon it. I read that some post above saying he doesn't care about mmr, but it's the only thing that keeps me going. I just want to get high enough where I'm not let down by my teammates all the time.


Wrong thread?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys Im looking to get a mechanical keyboard here in the next week so I can join your spiffy club! Wondering what a few good websites to check out to find what Im looking for! Thanks


Mechanicalkeyboards.com is a good place to start. They usually carry stock from all of the major manufacturers like Max Keyboard, Ducky, Filco, Topre, etc.

If you don't really know what to look for, just state what you want and there is probably a switch for that.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys Im looking to get a mechanical keyboard here in the next week so I can join your spiffy club! Wondering what a few good websites to check out to find what Im looking for! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanicalkeyboards.com is a good place to start. They usually carry stock from all of the major manufacturers like Max Keyboard, Ducky, Filco, Topre, etc.
> 
> If you don't really know what to look for, just state what you want and there is probably a switch *thread* for that.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread/0_30


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread/0_30


Right. Should've linked that.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Mechanicalkeyboards.com is a good place to start. They usually carry stock from all of the major manufacturers like Max Keyboard, Ducky, Filco, Topre, etc.
> 
> If you don't really know what to look for, just state what you want and there is probably a switch for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread/0_30


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Right. Should've linked that.


Awesome thanks guys!!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Awesome thanks guys!!


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! just sold my poker, and may be buying a raindrop set off someone... expensive, but soo pretty!


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can just submit it again if you want and I'll remove the old entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread?


thanks, will resubmit


----------



## Ashigi

https://www.facebook.com/cherryprofessionalgaming/photos/a.1425922660985524.1073741831.1392926107618513/1485115901732866/?type=1&theater


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashigi*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cherryprofessionalgaming/photos/a.1425922660985524.1073741831.1392926107618513/1485115901732866/?type=1&theater


Lol, what is with all the comments. Looks like a bunch of people won boards from cherry before and they never shipped them out


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nothing out there afasik, there are black ones though.


Decided tonight to set out to find something. I had forgotten about the jelly POM set.


Now I just need to see if I can somehow get a set of those with white alphas and blue mods in tenkeyless instead of 60%.

I have a plan for a really cool keyboard but I'm not sure if the caps exist for it. :/


----------



## pez

As if it wasn't already known, the raindrop and Miami sets are the tits.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As if it wasn't already known, the raindrop and Miami sets are the tits.


Yeah, I canceled my buy with the seller though, I don't want to pay $160 for a keycap set, no matter how pretty it is. I'll just order another set of vortex keycaps ( probably red ) and pocket the $100 or buy another pokerx/pure with it.

I'd rather have thick dub shot pbt than thin dubshot abs, I've never really been a fan of SP keycaps


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Decided tonight to set out to find something. I had forgotten about the jelly POM set.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to see if I can somehow get a set of those with white alphas and blue mods in tenkeyless instead of 60%.
> 
> I have a plan for a really cool keyboard but I'm not sure if the caps exist for it. :/


This is what I'm planning on doing with my Ducky Shine when it comes in.


----------



## Nhb93

Bit the bullet and got the Code with Clears off MD. Can't wait for that to come on since the Poker with Browns leaves something to be desired in terms of size. I hope to one day mod it to ergo-clears, since I think that would be the ideal switch for me.


----------



## JKuhn

Just a quick teaser shot:



I'm not done painting (just started), so more pictures will follow.


----------



## Jixr

pro tip, don't put your soldering iron near keycaps... they melt... luckly I can just pull a spare key out lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> pro tip, don't put your soldering iron near keycaps... they melt... luckly I can just pull a spare key out lol.


Hm, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Jixr

dressed up my poker today.

Its red sliders with 82g springs ( slightly heavier than blacks, but more elastic-y )

Trying to decide on which keycap set I wanna buy for it.

This board is so ghetto, about 10 switches had to be hand wired since the PCB is burnt to a crisp from the previous owner, had to mod the case a little bit to fit all the wiring, and the led on the escape ( which lights up when you toggle between escape and the ~ key so one half of the LED prong just kinda touches a blob of solder to make it connect, but so far, it works.

As trashed out as the PCB is, I finally got everything working on it after much trail and error, put new leds in the arrow cluster, spacebar, and escape keys.



Also sold off my poker2 with its custom case. You can't get the case anymore, so I broke even on that deal which is nice.

I'm also thinking about lubing the switches ( by pressing down the switch and adding a tiny drop of oil, not the best way, but it works ) but if I goof, everytime I de-solder something on the board, it damages it even further.

And you guys can see the TEX massdrop case, i'm trying to find a way to add lighting underneath the PCB but the case is so thin the pcb practically sits on the case, so I've not figured out a great way to do it just yet.


----------



## X-Nine

Quick question while at work, where does one buy those color changers for LEDs? The little plastic caps?


----------



## Jixr

Qtan has them.

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/keyboard-accessory/led-cover-for-modification/lid=37668704


----------



## Blaise170

Ducky Shine III came in today. I've only used it for a few minutes since I have to work but I've never been so happy with a keyboard. Kailh is no comparison to Cherry in my opinion.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Ducky Shine III came in today. I've only used it for a few minutes since I have to work but I've never been so happy with a keyboard. Kailh is no comparison to Cherry in my opinion.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> pics or it didn't happen


Now that I'm home I'll showcase.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Qtan has them.
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/keyboard-accessory/led-cover-for-modification/lid=37668704


Whoa, didn't know a 'not-so-shady-looking' site sold them. Will be ordering a couple sets of white...thought I wonder how they'll look on the BWU.

EDIT: Didn't think about it, but white caps over the green LEDs might make it just...less green.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, didn't know a 'not-so-shady-looking' site sold them. Will be ordering a couple sets of white...thought I wonder how they'll look on the BWU.


It's probably an eBay store. A lot of the Chinese sellers have them.


----------



## Paradigm84

The winner of the July '14 KOTM is mark_thaddeus!



And the thread is up for those that want to enter for August.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1505462/keyboard-of-the-month-august-14/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, didn't know a 'not-so-shady-looking' site sold them. Will be ordering a couple sets of white...thought I wonder how they'll look on the BWU.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't think about it, but white caps over the green LEDs might make it just...less green.


Qtan is solid, he is a vendor on GH, and I've bought from him several times. he does have his ebay store as well, but his prices are better on his site.


----------



## pez

Awesome. So has anyone put color changers onto blue or green LEDs? I really want white, but I'd hate for it to just come off as a light green. Bleh.


----------



## fleetfeather

Based off light colour and RGB primary colors, wouldn't you need both Red and Green plastic filters on top of Blue LEDs to achieve White light?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome. So has anyone put color changers onto blue or green LEDs? I really want white, but I'd hate for it to just come off as a light green. Bleh.


If anyone wants white, the only way you can get it is with a white LED. I dont think anyone posted examples of green, but here's the examples for blue LED


----------



## Blaise170

Definitely going to try those clips at some point. Nice knowing he is on GH too.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Based off light colour and RGB primary colors, wouldn't you need both Red and Green plastic filters on top of Blue LEDs to achieve White light?


That won't work. The blue LED gives of blue light, the green filter lets green light through (and blocks blue and red), and the red filter lets red light through (and blocks blue and green).

Of course the led isn't pure blue, and filters aren't 100% effective so it won't be completely black, but as I said it won't make a blue led white.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That won't work. The blue LED gives of blue light, the green filter lets green light through (and blocks blue and red), and the red filter lets red light through (and blocks blue and green).
> 
> Of course the led isn't pure blue, and filters aren't 100% effective so it won't be completely black, but as I said it won't make a blue led white.


Gotcha. Thanks for that


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> If anyone wants white, the only way you can get it is with a white LED. I dont think anyone posted examples of green, but here's the examples for blue LED


Huge thanks for posting that!


----------



## Blaise170

Hey Paradigm, could you update my original entry with my new Ducky? Extra picture if you need my name for it.

Ducky Shine III DK9008


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hey Paradigm, could you update my original entry with my new Ducky? Extra picture if you need my name for it.
> 
> Ducky Shine III DK9008
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will if you resubmit the form with all of the boards you wanted listed by your name.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can just submit it again if you want and I'll remove the old entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread?


I was wondering where that post went.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! just sold my poker, and may be buying a raindrop set off someone... expensive, but soo pretty!


Did you buy it directly from the company?

I need a 75% keyboard pretty bad, my current k95 really hampers gaming atm.


----------



## Blaise170

Okay, got it resubmitted. Thanks Paradigm.


----------



## Sempre

I stumbled upon this video while searching for MX Clear sounds:





I like how he goes full-on attack mode at 0:24 after all the gentle and soft typing lol


----------



## Mega Man

seriously pains and needles listening to that

*edit*

i can not stand that clickity clack... just is like nails on a chalk board


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Happy to report that the doubletap issue with my blackwidow TKL is completely gone.I think the keyboard had a break in period or something because the issue is completely gone.


----------



## Jixr

I think I may be going for an end game keyboard. The spirit 60% is super tempting, and super expensive, but its like a super poker


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Happy to report that the doubletap issue with my blackwidow TKL is completely gone.I think the keyboard had a break in period or something because the issue is completely gone.


If the switches you have in the newer model are similar to MX Blues, I found o-rings made a significant difference to help with double-tap issues in games.


----------



## Jixr

how to make it look like you're doing something at work

http://hackertyper.net/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If the switches you have in the newer model are similar to MX Blues, I found o-rings made a significant difference to help with double-tap issues in games.


No i mean the problem is now gone.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think I may be going for an end game keyboard. The spirit 60% is super tempting, and super expensive, but its like a super poker


Have you seen the Duck Viper and Eagle groupbuy at GH by Elton?

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61227.0

Here's more pics of both KBs with the blueish grey and black aluminum housing shown!

http://duck0113.tistory.com/81

I'm getting an Eagle in bluish grey or black aluminum... I can't decide! God help me, I'll end up buying 2 of those bad boys!


----------



## Jixr

I was thinking of going with sprits GB, its a little less expensive, and has more options. No alum. case, but thats okay. Those Duck and Viper GB's still need switches, caps, stabs, and you can get the switches, lube, springs, and stbs included with spritis GB, and he is looking to ship at the end of this month.


----------



## X-Nine

Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.


My OEM Ducky are fine but I'll definitely be interested to give this a look.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen
Click to expand...

Is on their FB page. They also come in a can rather than a box. Pretty interesting. Waiting to see if they'll have other colors besides black.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Is on their FB page. They also come in a can rather than a box. Pretty interesting. Waiting to see if they'll have other colors besides black.


Meh. The picture doesn't look all that enticing for the price. If they release other colors I might be interested.


----------



## Dudewitbow

if they offer a dark shade of grey, I would be sold


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> pics or it didnt happen


Well it hasn't happened yet....


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think I may be going for an end game keyboard. The spirit 60% is super tempting, and super expensive, but its like a super poker


GO FOR IT!!!!!! That will prob be my last kb for a while, it supports a variety of layouts among other things.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ctrl|Alt's 60% is due soon too. Also, why not a GON 60%?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I dunno how you guys can stand those 60%s

I miss my numpad on my TKL a lot...


----------



## Mega Man

i am with you on that fran i cant stand them


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.


Ooooh, hope shipping up here for those isn't too bad... I want to try out another type of keycap on my G710+...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Vortex is releasing PBT/POM backlit keyset for 33 USD soon. That's pretty awesome.


As long as it doesn't have those italic legends like their double-shot keycaps. I really hate those legends.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am with you on that fran i cant stand them


Me three, I can't stand not having a numpad on my laptop either.


----------



## Mega Man

i specifically sought out a laptop with one haha


----------



## Blaise170

Well this is a $1200 laptop that I got open box from Best Buy for $450. Can't complain too much about it.


----------



## Mega Man

score !


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


Various things.

it has nav buttons on it for one. numeric input is more efficient, among other things.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


OCN has significant Accountant and Banker populations.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


1: Mouse keys, easy double click for certain games that require double clicking to do something
2: alt key combinations. I tend to use ± occasionally and you need ▲ to be able to triforce








3: I prefer typing numbers with the numpad vs a straight line of numbers. head is adjusted to know where each key is and its harder for me to miss press a number on the numpad than it is if I used the straight line for number heavy calculations. (had to write my own spreadsheet for damage calculations for a game)

I should also mention that numlock is also my key I use for sweetfx toggle throughg radeonpro, as well as my prefered button keys for games(I prefer wasd + numpad instead of arrowkeys + left side of keyboard)


----------



## Seanay00

Can I join the club? Got my corsair K70 a month ago and love it!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


It's called work.









If you work, for example, with spreadsheets, then you'll find that not having numeric keys will slow you down a lot.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question, hows the quality of WASD keycaps?

Interested in getting new keycaps but don't want them to shine or wear out as fast as my stock ones

Thanks


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am with you on that fran i cant stand them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dunno how you guys can stand those 60%s
> 
> I miss my numpad on my TKL a lot...


For mobile use it's quite ergonomic. For gaming however it's almost impossible. As for data entry, it does become a pain, but for everyday numbers use and navigation, 60% works really well. You just have to learn how to type.


----------



## Latrakx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Can I join the club? Got my corsair K70 a month ago and love it!


Use the form on the first page, para will add you after that.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latrakx*
> 
> Use the form on the first page, para will add you after that.


Done. Hope the link works?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Another step closer to completing the restoration of the old compaq keyboard. Still gotta put a new cable on it, I think that' the part that I'm least sure about doing.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Another step closer to completing the restoration of the old compaq keyboard. Still gotta put a new cable on it, I think that' the part that I'm least sure about doing.


Just out of curiosity, why must you replace the cable? As long as it still has one attached, replacing it won't be that hard. If the cable isn't attached anymore, then it might be a pain to figure out the wiring.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why must you replace the cable? As long as it still has one attached, replacing it won't be that hard. If the cable isn't attached anymore, then it might be a pain to figure out the wiring.


The cable is still soldered on to the circuit board, but it's been cut off at the Base where it goes inside the case.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> The cable is still soldered on to the circuit board, but it's been cut off at the Base where it goes inside the case.


That might be a problem, unless you have the original plug. The problem is that not all keyboards us the same wires for the same pins so you'll have to figure out which wire goes to which pin.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Question, hows the quality of WASD keycaps?
> 
> Interested in getting new keycaps but don't want them to shine or wear out as fast as my stock ones
> 
> Thanks


The quality isn't amazing, mine started to shine on the most used keys after around 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That might be a problem, unless you have the original plug. The problem is that not all keyboards us the same wires for the same pins so you'll have to figure out which wire goes to which pin.


Well that's a pain. Could I get a new circuit board to go on the board instead if a new cable doesn't work?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well that's a pain. Could I get a new circuit board to go on the board instead if a new cable doesn't work?


Did you check both sides of the PCB? Maybe they were nice enough to put labels where the cable is soldered on.

EDIT: If you take a picture of the wires, I might be able to tell what some of them are. If you then get an old computer with PS/2 you might be able to figure the rest out with some pinout sites.

Oh, and do you know how old the keyboard is? Mine has a year on the inside of the case.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The quality isn't amazing, mine started to shine on the most used keys after around 3 or 4 months.


Damn thanks









Any one know where to get black and white (black keys white writing and white keys black writing) PBT caps?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What do you guys use the number pad for that you need it that often?


Inputting numbers (authenticators for mmos come to mind) is one thing. I also write up a decent amount of personal budgets. And like fran has mentioned, you can easily map them for abilities in games and whatnot.

Once you get used to using it, mass entry of numbers is significantly easier with a numpad.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's called work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you work, for example, with spreadsheets, then you'll find that not having numeric keys will slow you down a lot.


Meh, I work as an architectural designer, and doing 3d modeling and things of houses all day long. I moved from a full size to a 60% at work, couldn't be happier, and work just as fast.

and I really want the spirit for the pcb, I wanna have a short right shift with the FN key, and maybe an off centered capslock.
I'm kinda trying to decide if I want to order the case with it, or just use one of my TEX cases on it and put my beater poker back in its stock case, not really sure yet. And I'd also need to find a mod pack with the short right **** and FN key.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> For mobile use it's quite ergonomic. For gaming however it's almost impossible. As for data entry, it does become a pain, but for everyday numbers use and navigation, 60% works really well. You just have to learn how to type.


I know how to type, but last I checked a lot of people buy mechanical keyboards for the ergonomics. It's far more ergonomic on my hand to use a numpad than it is to use the top row.


----------



## X-Nine

I'm in the Tenkey club. Working with spreadsheets or even Photoshop without a ten key is infuriating.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm in the Tenkey club. Working with spreadsheets or even Photoshop without a ten key is infuriating.


Agreed.


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm sure that once I get out of college and into a full time job a full size board may be helpful, but I still have another 3+ years to worry about that. For basic college use a TKL and a 60% is perfect


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Did you check both sides of the PCB? Maybe they were nice enough to put labels where the cable is soldered on.
> 
> EDIT: If you take a picture of the wires, I might be able to tell what some of them are. If you then get an old computer with PS/2 you might be able to figure the rest out with some pinout sites.
> 
> Oh, and do you know how old the keyboard is? Mine has a year on the inside of the case.


I'll try get a picture tomorrow, staying at gf's tonight.

Here's the back of the keyboard if there's anything useful on there


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I know how to type, but last I checked a lot of people buy mechanical keyboards for the ergonomics. It's far more ergonomic on my hand to use a numpad than it is to use the top row.


but at the same time, for how I type, its far more ergonomic on my hands to be closer together ( mouse and keyboard hand ) than to be further apart.

Oh, and I also have some more custom keys coming in from WASD this week. I'm not a fan of their keycaps, but its one of the only places I can get an OSX key.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> but at the same time, for how I type, its far more ergonomic on my hands to be closer together ( mouse and keyboard hand ) than to be further apart.
> 
> Oh, and I also have some more custom keys coming in from WASD this week. I'm not a fan of their keycaps, but its one of the only places I can get an OSX key.


Yes. Everyone is different. But to say we can't type is a bit incorrect wouldn't you say?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, one thing I do like about my full size XT and my current work poker is how different the switches sound in my XT case. Nearly silent, but in my poker, its loud.







( same keycaps too )

I also just saw that after bills I'm basically out of play money, so it looks like I may have to hold on another 60% build for a little while.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'm in the Tenkey club. Working with spreadsheets or even Photoshop without a ten key is infuriating.


This so much. When I get on my MBA, I use it to update my budget spreadsheet and thestruggleisreal.jpg.


----------



## Jixr

I'm wanting to buy some new keycaps for my poker at work.. I want to get another vortex set, but un sure of the color... I'm thinking either red or pink.


----------



## Sempre

Over the last month, I bought 4 sets of keycaps. And i only own one board.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Over the last month, I bought 4 sets of keycaps. And i only own one board.


inb4 hugemistake.gif


----------



## X-Nine

Massdrop has the color Chane changer kits on right now. 3x 45 count for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Massdrop has the color Chane changer kits on right now. 3x 45 count for under 20 bucks.


Must... not... buy...


----------



## roflcopter159

Anyone have opinions on the signature plastics PBT blank cap sets?


----------



## Krispies

Hey guys, recently my Razer black widow had a fight with a bowl of milk and lost. Currently now looking for replacement and I have found one I am quite intrested in. It's a Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 with the mx Blue switches and Blue LED backlighting, I can find the keyboard easily but I am specifically looking for the keyboard in the UK layout, i have found the white version in the UK layoutith mx brown/red, but it's not quite what I am looking for.

Does anybody know where I can find the Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 with mx Blues, and Blue LED AND in UK keyboard layout. Very specific I know, but I don't really like the US layout with small enter key.


----------



## Johnsen

I ordered my first mechanical Keyboard yesterday, (CM Quickfire TK brown white LED's) it hasn't even arrived yet - and I have already ordered keycaps, o-rings and now the color changers from MassDrop.com.


----------



## fateswarm

Let us know if all the keys work heh.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Over the last month, I bought 4 sets of keycaps. And i only own one board.


I have unused white pbt keycaps, interested?

Only 50 usd!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I have unused white pbt keycaps, interested?
> 
> Only 50 usd!


What are you trying to do? bankrupt me!!

does that price include shipping?


----------



## Jixr

Sigh... I'm trying to tell myself I don't need another $200+ keyboard, but its so tempting.


----------



## Sempre

If i would try to guess, I suppose youre talking about the Novatouch?


----------



## Jixr

nah, i'm actually not a big fan of it.
a custom 60% pcb, with an alum case, custom plate, and 78g lubed mx blacks with my current set of keycaps. my dream board.


----------



## Sempre

Oh. When you said $200, I thought you meant off the shelf.


----------



## B-rock

My stupid KBT Race 2's "A" key is double/triple tapping when I press it once, it's soooo annoying. If I want it repaired, I have to ship it to Taiwan so that's about $50 right there. Didn't even have KB for 6 months and now it's useless to me.


----------



## Jixr

then you won't mind giving it to one of us who can fix it?


----------



## Mega Man

Haha


----------



## B-rock

I would fix it but it requires soldering which I don't really do at all, I was considering selling it though for $75 shipped. Has 2mm dampeners on them, if someone is interested PM me (so I know if anyone is interested) then I may put it up on the OCN marketplace


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I would fix it but it requires soldering which I don't really do at all, I was considering selling it though for $75 shipped. Has 2mm dampeners on them, if someone is interested PM me (so I know if anyone is interested) then I may put it up on the OCN marketplace


Why don't you take it to a local electronincs shop to have the work done? That should be a lot cheaper than a new keyboard.


----------



## B-rock

I suppose I could, just don't know of any shops around here that do that kind of work.


----------



## X-Nine

Pretty much any electronics repair shack should be able to do it. There's dozens in Denver, I imagine other places have tons of them as well


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys,
just a quick question:
I've found the Coolermaster Quickfire TK Stealth with Cherry MX Browns for about 72euros,here in Greece..
I've already decided that MX Browns are the most suitable for me,but do you think the price is right?!?
This price is only until Sunday so any info would be highly appreciated


----------



## BreakDown

Im from Spain, i think the price is good, as a reference, the quickfire ultimate runs at around 100€ over here.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys,
> just a quick question:
> I've found the Coolermaster Quickfire TK Stealth with Cherry MX Browns for about 72euros,here in Greece..
> I've already decided that MX Browns are the most suitable for me,but do you think the price is right?!?
> This price is only until Sunday so any info would be highly appreciated


Not a bad price just doing a direct USD conversion and knowing that PC components are usually more expensive in Europe. Just make sure you like Browns, I made the mistake of getting Browns first and now I'm stuck with it until I can get it sold.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Is lube really worth it? Haha lube is used for other things than keyboards (like slugs) but seriously people seem to spend quite a lot of time and money lubing switches on boards but does it really improve the typing experience that much? I heard that you want it for new blues you haven't broken in yet, but is there any other benefit? It just makes the keys slide smoother right?


----------



## Blaise170

Not too sure, I use my blues without the lube. It's such an improvement over membrane and Browns that I don't think I'd appreciate the lube.

On a different note, this is the layout I'm planning for my Ducky Shine III LEDs. Too much color? Is it patterned nicely? Any critiques?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys,
> just a quick question:
> I've found the Coolermaster Quickfire TK Stealth with Cherry MX Browns for about 72euros,here in Greece..
> I've already decided that MX Browns are the most suitable for me,but do you think the price is right?!?
> This price is only until Sunday so any info would be highly appreciated


Get it. It works. Msystems?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question about engraved keys, doesnt the engraving feel weird and get full of dust and crap?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Is lube really worth it? Haha lube is used for other things than keyboards (like slugs) but seriously people seem to spend quite a lot of time and money lubing switches on boards but does it really improve the typing experience that much? I heard that you want it for new blues you haven't broken in yet, but is there any other benefit? It just makes the keys slide smoother right?


At a certain point, lube becomes a necessary cost in a keyboard build. It makes a really noticeable difference, even in switches that are already smooth from use, but especially in newer switches which can be really scratchy. It's $20 for quality lube for one keyboard and takes a couple of hours if you need to desolder and disassemble switches.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Get it. It works. Msystems?


Nope.EShop.gr Crazy Sundays offer








Thanks for all the replies,I'm ordering it now


----------



## JKuhn

Speaking of lube, will lubricating switch cleaner work? Because as I said earlier mine feel like I have to press the caps on exacctly the right spot.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Speaking of lube.


Saw this and mind went into the gutter, I should probably sleep...

but this is my bed right now


I'm starting to get into really writing out lore and design for the MMO I'm working on, time to bring out the typist keyboard for this.


----------



## davcc22

how do the flipped keys feel im thinking of doing on my bored


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> how do the flipped keys feel im thinking of doing on my bored


Way more comfortable and natural.
I question as to why this isn't standard by now.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Way more comfortable and natural.
> I question as to why this isn't standard by now.


yeah i just flipped the bottem row feels great playing games on so far but ill be damned if those stabilizers are annoying to put back on


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> yeah i just flipped the bottem row feels great playing games on so far but ill be damned if those stabilizers are annoying to put back on


/worth

Once I flipped that keyboard's spacebar on my razer and got the stabilizer back in...
instantly my favorite gaming keyboard.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> /worth
> 
> Once I flipped that keyboard's spacebar on my razer and got the stabilizer back in...
> instantly my favorite gaming keyboard.


yeah it feels awesome now i wonder if they will ever release a mech keyboard with a big space bar like that on the steelseris apex and yes i have one not a bad board for a doamer but terrible to type on and not fabulous at gaming either but that space bar was cool to have in case you were sloppy on the well space bar well i'm off to bed good night and piece out for a few hours


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Saw this and mind went into the gutter, I should probably sleep...
> 
> but this is my bed right now
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get into really writing out lore and design for the MMO I'm working on, time to bring out the typist keyboard for this.


You're using Alienware? BURN!!!


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You're using Alienware? BURN!!!


Now you've done it.... Fran Incoming!
















That's a paddlin....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You're using Alienware? BURN!!!











Oh no you didunt.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Saw this and mind went into the gutter, I should probably sleep...
> 
> but this is my bed right now
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get into really writing out lore and design for the MMO I'm working on, time to bring out the typist keyboard for this.


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Oh no you didunt.


----------



## zecumbe

Is It hot in here or Is it just me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> Is It hot in here or Is it just me.


I should really get my model M fixed.


----------



## Jixr

whoo! new keycaps in the mail today!
Since OSX keys are impossible to find, and I didn't want to get a cheap pad printed one, WASD keyboards pulled through again.
Still not a fan of their keycaps, but only place you can get custom keys made.
Also got another "Jixr" keycap, I should have gotten the text in a larger size. It matches the OSX key, but not the rest of my Mod set.
oh well. Still looks super nice. Not going to pay another $8 for another one.


Maybe I'll enter it in this months KOTM, was kinda hoping to get some different keycaps, but the white with the color mods is starting to grow on me.


----------



## boredgunner

This thread makes me jelly. I did get my Max keyboard sampler today.



I used to prefer Reds for gaming and Blues for typing until now. I do like Blacks more than Reds, and I'll take Greens or Whites for typing over anything else. I also became a fan of Clears and Greys.


----------



## Blaise170

Yep I've got my sampler still too. Makes a nice desk decoration. I really like Greens too, but they are pretty much impossible to find in a full white backlit keyboard without spending over $200. I love my Ducky with Blues though.


----------



## Jixr

tur-durrr!

I'm not sure if I want to change the escape to green, backspace to red, and spacebar to green, to have 3 colors of each on the thing.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2666_zpsd0a53e87.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_2669_zpsd60fd7be.jpg.html
Got some custom OSX keys, and a new Jixr Key
Though this weekend I may pick up some older cherry boards, and steal the alphas off them and have some light grey vintage alphas on the thing.

It almost feels a little too white with the white caps and plate, any ideas guys?


----------



## Blaise170

I think that without the pink it looks somewhat like Lego.


----------



## HPE1000

I still need to take a picture of all my boards together, getting a new board really soon, hopefully before the end of next week and I am going to buy the 40% as well. That will bump me up to 7 boards I think.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> :thumb:This thread makes me jelly. I did get my Max keyboard sampler today.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to prefer Reds for gaming and Blues for typing until now. I do like Blacks more than Reds, and I'll take Greens or Whites for typing over anything else. I also became a fan of Clears and Greys.


I stand fast against reds as a gaming switch.
We're raised to respond to tactile feedback.
My favorite gaming switch is buckling spring
Reds weirded me out.
This is just my opinion.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This thread makes me jelly. I did get my Max keyboard sampler today.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to prefer Reds for gaming and Blues for typing until now. I do like Blacks more than Reds, and I'll take Greens or Whites for typing over anything else. I also became a fan of Clears and Greys.


I want to get one of these, but I'm scared I'll have the same reaction. This 19 dollar purchase will invariably lead to hundreds more dollars spent on boards in every switch type (except red).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I want to get one of these, but I'm scared I'll have the same reaction. This 19 dollar purchase will invariably lead to hundreds more dollars spent on boards in every switch type (except red).


lol another bad reaction is finding out you favor a switch that's almost impossible to find in keyboards. I'm starting to like Whites the most for typing. I seem to never bottom out with them. I don't seem to bottom out with Greys or Clears either, but I like the click with Whites and Greys are so heavy that they can probably become fatiguing, defeating the purpose. They feel heavier than Greens even if they actually aren't.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol another bad reaction is finding out you favor a switch that's almost impossible to find in keyboards. I'm starting to like Whites the most for typing. I seem to never bottom out with them. I don't seem to bottom out with Greys or Clears either, but I like the click with Whites and Greys are so heavy that they can probably become fatiguing, defeating the purpose. They feel heavier than Greens even if they actually aren't.


Have you tried Blues? Even though I thought Greens felt the best using the sampler, I couldn't be happier with my Blues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Have you tried Blues? Even though I thought Greens felt the best using the sampler, I couldn't be happier with my Blues.


Yeah I've had a 22 keypad with Blues for years now, also my sampler has them. I suppose I like them enough. I need to try Buckling Springs again, my memory of them is fuzzy.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think that without the pink it looks somewhat like Lego.


Yeah, it does kinda have a toy look to it.

And i'm not going to keep the pink escape key, I swapped it to a Red Jelly key that lights up nicely with the LED on.
I also have a few novelty caps that looks okay too, but with the clear case and white caps and plate it looks kinda dull to me. :/

Its amazing how much difference a case can be, I kinda wanna swap this case for another alum. one since the noise difference is so much better on an alum. case. Packing my XT with clay made it feel solid and the sound it makes is amazing, my other poker is nice, and this one sounds like i'm using cheap abs caps.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What kind of stabs can I use for a massdrop ergodox?


----------



## Blaise170

Sorry you all but... Poker II 60% and two keycap sets on MD.


----------



## fleetfeather

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~

i'd be down for a set of those stealth PBT caps... Already planning to get amongst some GH groupbuys tho


----------



## Blaise170

I'm looking at the colored PBT set, not sure if I'm going to commit yet though.


----------



## twerk

Poker II is on Massdrop... again. I get tempted every time but I like my arrow keys. That and if I buy it off Massdrop it will have the US layout.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What kind of stabs can I use for a massdrop ergodox?


Cherry, but the keys are small enough so that you will be fine without stabs.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Cherry, but the keys are small enough so that you will be fine without stabs.


Plate mounted or PCB?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Plate mounted or PCB?


I'm using PCB mount stabs. You have to be careful though-I have the case from MK.com which might be different from the the plate that's included with the case that Massdrop includes. I know there was some talk about not being able to fit the stabilizers in because it's partially blocked by the plate. You might not have support for stabilizers, but it doesn't hurt to grab a few and try.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


YES. Das good. I wish I had a $70 Topre on offer to try.

Ain't giving more than $100 for a keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> YES. Das good. I wish I had a $70 Topre on offer to try.
> 
> Ain't giving more than $100 for a keyboard.


So far I am really liking it, it is a 55g topre and the weighting feels great. I guess the best description I can give is that it feels like a REALLY nice ergo clear switch, but even then it isn't a great description. It is a nice compliment to lubed, worn in black switches.

I think this might be my favorite switch so far ._.


----------



## Jixr

speaking of lubed blacks, my new poker, I hate it compared to the one I have at home. Fresh un lubed springs and sliders = yuck.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking board, nice choice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Great looking board, nice choice.


Thanks









It's a shame there really isn't any way to try out topre like you can with a cherry board. You aren't going to find them in store on display, and there really aren't any topre switch testers (Although I don't really think switch testers help out much in the first place)

Maybe the novatouch will be something that can be tested in store.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame there really isn't any way to try out topre like you can with a cherry board. You aren't going to find them in store on display, and there really aren't any topre switch testers (Although I don't really think switch testers help out much in the first place)
> 
> Maybe the novatouch will be something that can be tested in store.


I know keyboardco has some on display that you can try out here in the UK, but yeah, you're not going to find them in any big stores.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know keyboardco has some on display that you can try out here in the UK, but yeah, you're not going to find them in any big stores.


I believe the only places in the US are the elitekeyboards.com storefront and the mechanicalkeyboards.com storefront, and both of those are really far away from me and most people. (2600 and 700 miles away from me)


----------



## Jixr

Grr. stupid cat decided it would be a great idea to play with the fish in my fishtank, which sits on my desk, and now I have 1 water soaked PokerX, horray. I'll try drying it out and seeing if its salvageable. But if not, I suppose its a good excuse for me to buy a sprit 60% board.

Using my old XT for now, I love the feeling this keyboard has, ( lubed broken in MX blacks, sounds amazing to type on ) but man its wierd going back to full size after using 60% for so long.

Stuffing the case full of clay, makes it sound like a 'thud' instead of plasticy taps, sounds even better than my pokerX does with its alum. case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Grr. stupid cat decided it would be a great idea to play with the fish in my fishtank, which sits on my desk, and now I have 1 water soaked PokerX, horray. I'll try drying it out and seeing if its salvageable. But if not, I suppose its a good excuse for me to buy a sprit 60% board.
> 
> Using my old XT for now, I love the feeling this keyboard has, ( lubed broken in MX blacks, sounds amazing to type on ) but man its wierd going back to full size after using 60% for so long.
> 
> Stuffing the case full of clay, makes it sound like a 'thud' instead of plasticy taps, sounds even better than my pokerX does with its alum. case.










That sucks


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Grr. stupid cat decided it would be a great idea to play with the fish in my fishtank, which sits on my desk, and now I have 1 water soaked PokerX, horray. I'll try drying it out and seeing if its salvageable. But if not, I suppose its a good excuse for me to buy a sprit 60% board.
> 
> Using my old XT for now, I love the feeling this keyboard has, ( lubed broken in MX blacks, sounds amazing to type on ) but man its wierd going back to full size after using 60% for so long.
> 
> Stuffing the case full of clay, makes it sound like a 'thud' instead of plasticy taps, sounds even better than my pokerX does with its alum. case.


I love the feel of my XT. Even stock it has more of a "clack" compared to my Rapid. Can you elaborate on putting clay in the case? Sounds like an awesome idea.

Also, hope your Poker isn't done for good. My cat would get a nice firm kick in the rump. (Joking, PETA don't throw paint on my keyboard)


----------



## Jixr

get some modeling clay, open the case up, and stuff it as much as you can, adds weight so it won't slide around on the desk as easy and stiffens it up., and the noise (imo) is much more dull and deep sounding.

I would make a video, but I hate "typing test" videos, but its interesting the difference a case can make in sound.

The poker is currently getting a rice bath, so I'll see how it does tomorrow.
EDIT: It lives!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well purchased my first mechanical keyboard this weekend. I bought two actually. I bought the K70 cherry reds and then the blackwidow 2014. I gotta say initially I preferred the razor. They basically have their own version of cherry blues. I licked the tactile feel over the smoothness of the reds. I also liked razers keyboard setup over the k70. More options and felt weighty. I decided however to keep the k70 because I do remote support from home and the clicky was just to loud. Its tempting to keep the razer and just swap out each day for a rubber dome when I work, but that would get old real fast.

I hate razer products, however I felt the blackwidow is an amazing keyboard. People tend to gloss over solid products simply because of their hatred towards the brand. The razer also had less wobble on the keys. Something that makes the k70 feel cheap.

So anyways I love mech keyboards now and don't see myself ever going back. Much better.


----------



## Jixr

the less wobble of the Razors is one thing I did notice when testing their rebranded switches out. I don't like how much cherry stems wobble either. If razer ever comes out with a linear switch board with less wobble, i'll buy one just to harvest the switches out of it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the less wobble of the Razors is one thing I did notice when testing their rebranded switches out. I don't like how much cherry stems wobble either. If razer ever comes out with a linear switch board with less wobble, i'll buy one just to harvest the switches out of it.


I dont suppose their is anything I can do to keep my razer and quiet the clicking while keeping the tactile feel? I know I could go the razer orange which is like the brown but has a lesser tactile feel to it. only downside to my job









Still love the k70 as its better than going back to rubber dome but I feel the licky is 80% of the fun in havin a mechanical.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I dont suppose their is anything I can do to keep my razer and quiet the clicking while keeping the tactile feel? I know I could go the razer orange which is like the brown but has a lesser tactile feel to it. only downside to my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still love the k70 as its better than going back to rubber dome but I feel the licky is 80% of the fun in havin a mechanical.


I'd say give their Orange switches a shot. Myself, while I love the clickyness of the MX Blues and MX Greens, the MX Browns seem to offer a nice common medium. There is noticeably less tactility with the MX Browns when compared to MX Blues (or Razer Greens), but it's still noticeable.


----------



## Jixr

not really, clicky switches are intended to be loud, so even if you used o rings with landing pads and lube, its still going to be loud.
( and in general, most mechanical keyboards are going to be louder than rubber domes )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I dont suppose their is anything I can do to keep my razer and quiet the clicking while keeping the tactile feel? I know I could go the razer orange which is like the brown but has a lesser tactile feel to it. only downside to my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still love the k70 as its better than going back to rubber dome but I feel the licky is 80% of the fun in havin a mechanical.


Sounds like you need MX Clears.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd say give their Orange switches a shot. Myself, while I love the clickyness of the MX Blues and MX Greens, the MX Browns seem to offer a nice common medium. There is noticeably less tactility with the MX Browns when compared to MX Blues (or Razer Greens), but it's still noticeable.


I quite love the Razer Orange switches.


----------



## fleetfeather

Tactile + Quiet switch = Matias Quiet Click switch (Double-Dampened Black Alps)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I quite love the Razer Orange switches.


I'd give them a try myself, but I'm happy with my Logitech G710+. Besides - green backlighting in combination with the $150 CAD price tag makes me want to spend an extra $60ish so I could try out a Topre RealForce 104UB... ^_^ Really wish Razer would go with a different colour for it's backlighting!


----------



## Nephalem

Ok, this is probably the best place to ask this, I have read that PCB mounted switches can be adapted for Plate mounting by removing the 2 plastic pins, my question is can you use Plate mount switches with PCB mounting? I only ask because I can get my hands on 110 Cherry Greens for around $60 AUD but they're Plate mount and my Cougar 700K is PCB and to get PCB mounted Greens I can only see at deskthority which are nearly $1 AUD per switch, so I'm hoping to save my self $50 by getting the Plate switches but I want to be sure otherwise it would just be a waste. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ok, this is probably the best place to ask this, I have read that PCB mounted switches can be adapted for Plate mounting by removing the 2 plastic pins, my question is can you use Plate mount switches with PCB mounting? I only ask because I can get my hands on 110 Cherry Greens for around $60 AUD but they're Plate mount and my Cougar 700K is PCB and to get PCB mounted Greens I can only see at deskthority which are nearly $1 AUD per switch, so I'm hoping to save my self $50 by getting the Plate switches but I want to be sure otherwise it would just be a waste. Thanks in advance.


if you're using PCB mounted switches on a plated board you only have to trim the nubs if the plated PCB does not support the PCB mounted switches ( some do, some don't )

Using Plated switches on a bare PCB will be hard because it will be hard to get all the switches on straight. There is a little wiggle room, so your keys will probably be slightly askew.

But what you can do, is simply open up the housing, and put the green stem and spring into the pcb mounted housing.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Does anyone know why the coolermaster storm quickfire TK keyboards seem to be out of stock everywhere and/or pricey?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so after using the keyboard for a lot of typing this morning I am falling in love with the reds. I think they will do very nicely for now. I might try the MX clears or something else next time I buy a keyboard after a year or so.

Where can I find the specs for the bottom row key on this K70? Im wanting to buy some custom keycaps but I know the bottom row is a bit off. Im looking at a portal set for my alt keys on bot. I know everything else is standard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Switch to my ducky this morning.

Now that I've had all these mechanical keyboards and what not. using one or the other just doesn't feel special anymore.
Its just like...

normal everyday keyboards now.

the shine and luster of keyboard fandom has gone grey for me guys... or maybe it's just the depression

I need a hug


----------



## mAs81

Finally got my TK Stealth


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you're using PCB mounted switches on a plated board you only have to trim the nubs if the plated PCB does not support the PCB mounted switches ( some do, some don't )
> 
> Using Plated switches on a bare PCB will be hard because it will be hard to get all the switches on straight. There is a little wiggle room, so your keys will probably be slightly askew.
> 
> But what you can do, is simply open up the housing, and put the green stem and spring into the pcb mounted housing.


Yeah, I hadn't thought of that. That'd mean I only have to de/solder the LEDs, I guess it works out the same amount of effort to open the case as to de/solder the entire switch, Thanks.


----------



## HesterDW

All dried.

Matting to keep clay dust off the PCB.


I love the added weight on my TK. This thing feels like a tank now. Bottoming out has a little less resonance as well. Although the change was not as dramatic as I'd hoped for my Quickfire. I've got a signature plastics keycap set on my Quickfire, and was hoping it would make the keys sound less plasticy. I really like the look of this set but it's just not satisfying to type on. I need to replace the alphas with something grey, can't decide though.



Banggood PBT


or

WASDkeyboards


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Switch to my ducky this morning.
> 
> Now that I've had all these mechanical keyboards and what not. using one or the other just doesn't feel special anymore.
> Its just like...
> 
> normal everyday keyboards now.
> 
> the shine and luster of keyboard fandom has gone grey for me guys... or maybe it's just the depression
> 
> I need a hug












I do understand though, and I think the only way of stopping that is to get a bunch of different keyboards. Although that is a far from cheap solution. Just something as simple as having a heavy linear switch and a light clicky/tactile switch or the opposite could work I suppose. But I doubt it will ever feel the same as when you first tried out the keyboard. I remember testing out the razer blackwidow in store and it seemed like the most amazing thing ever, but now its just the norm typing on blue switches. (Or any switch for that matter)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> All dried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matting to keep clay dust off the PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the added weight on my TK. This thing feels like a tank now. Bottoming out has a little less resonance as well. Although the change was not as dramatic as I'd hoped for my Quickfire. I've got a signature plastics keycap set on my Quickfire, and was hoping it would make the keys sound less plasticy. I really like the look of this set but it's just not satisfying to type on. I need to replace the alphas with something grey, can't decide though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banggood PBT
> 
> 
> or
> 
> WASDkeyboards


Well, those last keycaps aren't WASDkeyboards keycaps FYI, those are cherry profile so they are something else, perhaps imsto pbt keycaps.

Not really sure what you could get for alphas that would go with that set.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Switch to my ducky this morning.
> 
> Now that I've had all these mechanical keyboards and what not. using one or the other just doesn't feel special anymore.
> Its just like...
> 
> normal everyday keyboards now.
> 
> the shine and luster of keyboard fandom has gone grey for me guys... or maybe it's just the depression
> 
> I need a hug




I had to.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand though, and I think the only way of stopping that is to get a bunch of different keyboards. Although that is a far from cheap solution. Just something as simple as having a heavy linear switch and a light clicky/tactile switch or the opposite could work I suppose. But I doubt it will ever feel the same as when you first tried out the keyboard. I remember testing out the razer blackwidow in store and it seemed like the most amazing thing ever, but now its just the norm typing on blue switches. (Or any switch for that matter)
> Well, those last keycaps aren't WASDkeyboards keycaps FYI, those are cherry profile so they are something else, perhaps imsto pbt keycaps.
> 
> Not really sure what you could get for alphas that would go with that set.


Ah, you're right. Didn't your purple board have a WASD keycap set? Yea I really don't think anything's going to go _well_ with this set, but I really like the colors of the mods. Maybe I'll just change everything else to blank whites.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the clay mod is a nice and easy mod to do, really changed the way my XT feels, I wanna do it to my poker, but since it has a see-through case, I'm not sure if Its a good idea or not.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so after using the keyboard for a lot of typing this morning I am falling in love with the reds. I think they will do very nicely for now. I might try the MX clears or something else next time I buy a keyboard after a year or so.
> 
> Where can I find the specs for the bottom row key on this K70? Im wanting to buy some custom keycaps but I know the bottom row is a bit off. Im looking at a portal set for my alt keys on bot. I know everything else is standard.


Can anyone help me out? Looked all day cannot find what size these caps care?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? Looked all day cannot find what size these caps care?


Let me search a bit more, but just me eyeing a picture of the keyboard on their website I would say the bottom row is:

1.5, 1, 1.25, (Spacebar, which seems to be non standard) 1.25, 1, 1, 1.5

Prob going to have a not so fun time getting replacements, but I will check to see if I am right.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Hooah Corsair! After 2 months from initial RMA shipping date, you are finally returning to me what is mine...Oh wait, it's not even the same damn keyboard...

GG


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hooah Corsair! After 2 months from initial RMA shipping date, you are finally returning to me what is mine...Oh wait, it's not even the same damn keyboard...
> 
> GG


What keyboard broke, and what are they giving you?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hooah Corsair! After 2 months from initial RMA shipping date, you are finally returning to me what is mine...Oh wait, it's not even the same damn keyboard...
> 
> GG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What keyboard broke, and what are they giving you?
Click to expand...

K70, Gunmetal with Blue LEDs. The LED's on mine started going out left and right so I sent it in for an RMA. After a few days they told me that I would be getting one back in a black finish with Red LEDs, and also told me that I would have to wait a month and a half in order for them to get a new order of the keyboards. After that time passes, I'm then told I will have to wait another half month for them to ship it because -no reason specified-

I understand stuff happens but this is just a bit much. I would be less upset if I was getting the same product back but that's not the case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> K70, Gunmetal with Blue LEDs. The LED's on mine started going out left and right so I sent it in for an RMA. After a few days they told me that I would be getting one back in a black finish with Red LEDs, and also told me that I would have to wait a month and a half in order for them to get a new order of the keyboards. After that time passes, I'm then told I will have to wait another half month for them to ship it because -no reason specified-
> 
> I understand stuff happens but this is just a bit much. I would be less upset if I was getting the same product back but that's not the case.


Well that is not fair, it seems a lot of people have led problems on their corsair keyboards. I wonder why all the leds die, or if they have even fixed the problems on their newer boards.


----------



## Blaise170

Not sure. Was helping someone over at TH the other day and someone was arguing with me that Corsair is the best and that their keyboard hasn't had a single LED burn out. I simply told them to google "Corsair dead LED" and see.

LEDs should last forever, they must be buying them direct from a high school electrical engineering class.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I don't get why Corsair would have so many issues with the LED on their KBs.

It's either the implementation is really bad or they used cheap parts on the diode and the leds. Makes me worried, since I would love to purchase their RGB board... if it ever comes out... hopefully they're making sure the LEDs don't die out as fast as their current KBs!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I did some research on the issue myself, and from what I could find is that they had gotten a HUGE bad batch of Blue LEDs, so just because of that they decided to stop making the K70 with them. If this is true then really? I would rather wait two months or more for Corsair to sort out the bad LEDs and get back to making working K70s with Good Blue LEDs rather than them just give up and give me a different product.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I did some research on the issue myself, and from what I could find is that they had gotten a HUGE bad batch of Blue LEDs, so just because of that they decided to stop making the K70 with them. If this is true then really? I would rather wait two months or more for Corsair to sort out the bad LEDs and get back to making working K70s with Good Blue LEDs rather than them just give up and give me a different product.


Man am I ever glad I returned that K70 I had picked up. Then again, I quickly found out I didn't like reds when I was at my desk...


----------



## Jixr

I've read that it could possibly be an electro-static discharge thats frying the LED's, I've never took a corsair apart, so its hard for me to say, but it could be a reason.


----------



## X-Nine

On a happy note, my Code Clear shipped today, and the LED changers will ship next week. Happy belated birthday (by 8 months or so) to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Oh, for anyone interested the Cooler Master Novatouch went up for sale on the CMstore. Pretty pricey, I think they are making a mistake if they stick to this price.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-novatouch-tkl-premium-keyboard-with-hybrid-capacitive-switches/


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> On a happy note, my Code Clear shipped today, and the LED changers will ship next week. Happy belated birthday (by 8 months or so) to me.


You made me order those LED changers, I hope you're happy with yourself!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh, for anyone interested the Cooler Master Novatouch went up for sale on the CMstore. Pretty pricey, I think they are making a mistake if they stick to this price.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-novatouch-tkl-premium-keyboard-with-hybrid-capacitive-switches/


I'll say. There aren't as many keycap options, but a full sized, 104 key RealForce 104 is all of $10 USD more. Pity CoolerMaster seems to insist on such an expensive price, not to mention TKL only.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh, for anyone interested the Cooler Master Novatouch went up for sale on the CMstore. Pretty pricey, I think they are making a mistake if they stick to this price.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-novatouch-tkl-premium-keyboard-with-hybrid-capacitive-switches/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say. There aren't as many keycap options, but a full sized, 104 key RealForce 104 is all of $10 USD more. Pity CoolerMaster seems to insist on such an expensive price, not to mention TKL only.
Click to expand...

Yeah, for that price I would probably just buy a full sized Topre board like the RealForce. Though, maybe that's just me wanting a full size after the 60% and TKL I have


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> On a happy note, my Code Clear shipped today, and the LED changers will ship next week. Happy belated birthday (by 8 months or so) to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You made me order those LED changers, I hope you're happy with yourself!
Click to expand...

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Switch to my ducky this morning.
> 
> Now that I've had all these mechanical keyboards and what not. using one or the other just doesn't feel special anymore.
> Its just like...
> 
> normal everyday keyboards now.
> 
> the shine and luster of keyboard fandom has gone grey for me guys... or maybe it's just the depression
> 
> I need a hug


*hugz*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


Weird, I got a totally different message over here... Something along the lines of "just buy that s8 already, yoi know tou want it...."

Led colour changers do seem interesting but I spent too much on fish stuff lately. Stupid heaters dying and whatnot.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Weird, I got a totally different message over here... Something along the lines of "just buy that s8 already, yoi know tou want it...."
> 
> Led colour changers do seem interesting but I spent too much on fish stuff lately. Stupid heaters dying and whatnot.


They were cheap enough for me. Only $35 for six sets of each color.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Does anyone know the fall release date of the Corsair MX RGB Project... I just got wind of that keyboard today, and I'm 100% sold.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Does anyone know the fall release date of the Corsair MX RGB Project... I just got wind of that keyboard today, and I'm 100% sold.


I was when I first saw it, but then I realized that Corsair is well known for their keyboard LEDs dying. I'd rather just use the color changers on my Ducky Shine than to take a risk with Corsair.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was when I first saw it, but then I realized that Corsair is well known for their keyboard LEDs dying. I'd rather just use the color changers on my Ducky Shine than to take a risk with Corsair.


But isn't the MX RBG a collaboration of both Corsair and a secondary company to produce it, rather than it solely being made by Corsair? ...From what I've heard, the hardware controlling the LED technology is a Panasonic component used for commercial LED displays.

I can say that I've only used Corsair for memory sticks, and that's it. I'm not too familiar with any of their other products, aside from forum talk.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll say. There aren't as many keycap options, but a full sized, 104 key RealForce 104 is all of $10 USD more. Pity CoolerMaster seems to insist on such an expensive price, not to mention TKL only.


If I'm not mistaken, you can use Cherry MX caps on that board, since the stems in the middle should be able to accommodate Cherry key caps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, you can use Cherry MX caps on that board, since the stems in the middle should be able to accommodate Cherry key caps.


As confirmed by the Cooler Master website.


----------



## ImTheFreeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was when I first saw it, but then I realized that Corsair is well known for their keyboard LEDs dying. I'd rather just use the color changers on my Ducky Shine than to take a risk with Corsair.


They changed the design. Now the LED's are in the switch so they are much less vulnerable to static discharge which is the main cause of LED death.

Or so they say


----------



## HPE1000

I have my JD40 on order, and I think I am finally going to suck it up and convert my kishsaver. I am literally running out of place to put these things.

I think the last cherry mx board I am going to get is a WKL aluminum keyboard, so far the 360 corsa seems to be my dream board, but I am going to sit on it and if by the end of next year I still feel the same way about it, I will acquire one. It truly is an amazing board.

Then I am also interested in the new white leopold FC660C, if that gets stocked by elitekeyboards I am going to have a hard time saying no.

Halp


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was when I first saw it, but then I realized that Corsair is well known for their keyboard LEDs dying. I'd rather just use the color changers on my Ducky Shine than to take a risk with Corsair.


Its the blues only that are plagued. I don't see why the fuss people are making. You get a warranty and from my exp corsair is spot on with their RMA stuff. However just don't buy the blues.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its the blues only that are plagued. I don't see why the fuss people are making. You get a warranty and from my exp corsair is spot on with their RMA stuff. However just don't buy the blues.


yeah I scoured the Corsair forums, it ended up being a large bad batch of blue led's.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its the blues only that are plagued. I don't see why the fuss people are making. You get a warranty and from my exp corsair is spot on with their RMA stuff. However just don't buy the blues.


Maybe because ducky and the other mech KB makers never had a huge batch fail like the Corsair KB did. You also have to consider that they charge more than the other marquee names in mech KB, everyone expects them to do things such as QCing a batch of LEDS without a hitch.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> They were cheap enough for me. Only $35 for six sets of each color.


Oh, they aren't that expensive, but any extra money was mostly spent on other things. I might look into picking some up a drop or two later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Does anyone know the fall release date of the Corsair MX RGB Project... I just got wind of that keyboard today, and I'm 100% sold.


I've no idea, but I know after having been hearing about it for nine months and it still not being out interest has dropped significantly. I'm glad to hear it's just software that has to be worked on now, but if a product isn't ready for release you should reconsider whether or not to go hog wild with announcements. Sure, you can get a few people to wait, but a number of people develop apathy when it takes way too long for a product to come to market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, you can use Cherry MX caps on that board, since the stems in the middle should be able to accommodate Cherry key caps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> As confirmed by the Cooler Master website.


I was referring to the RealForce with that comment, as it doesn't have the MX stems ^_^ My point is that for $10 more, I can get a full sized Topre RealForce keyboard, and the only downside is that I lose the wider selection of keycaps in comparison to Cherry MX stemmed keyboards. If the NovaTouch were priced at $150 USD, I would consider it, but $200 USD for a TKL is just way too much (doubly so when most of their other product lines sell in the $80 USD range)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was referring to the RealForce with that comment, as it doesn't have the MX stems ^_^ My point is that for $10 more, I can get a full sized Topre RealForce keyboard, and the only downside is that I lose the wider selection of keycaps in comparison to Cherry MX stemmed keyboards. If the NovaTouch were priced at $150 USD, I would consider it, but $200 USD for a TKL is just way too much (doubly so when most of their other product lines sell in the $80 USD range)


Cool! Agreed on that mech being waaaay overpriced! maybe if it had LEDS and had programmable macros like a ducky then the price would be okayish but still a tad bit too expensive!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Cool! Agreed on that mech being waaaay overpriced! maybe if it had LEDS and had programmable macros like a ducky then the price would be okayish but still a tad bit too expensive!


I definitely agree - programmable LED backlighting would add more value, but there are just too many other options out there that offer more (and a number of them for less).

I'm not asking for a TypeHeaven here since those apparently have a few compromises in comparison to the RealForce, but 2.5x the cost of your mainline mx cherry products is going to make the average consumer think about picking one up a lot longer. Reason I mention the TypeHeaven is that despite a few corners being cut to make it more affordable, several reviews are saying it is still nice to type on.

In other words, I mention the TypeHeaven because its what, $120 USD for a full sized keyboard with Topre switches? An enthusiast can justify the additional cost of the CoolerMaster, but it will be a tough sell for the average person, especially with "gamer branded" keyboards that are flashier, backlit AND have extra features while being $50+ cheaper.

Would I consider the NovaTouch if they came out with a 104key version? Would depend on pricing, but the mx cherry stems do make it more appealing. It's just that darn $200 for a TKL price point...


----------



## Paradigm84

Called it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Called it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


$300 launch price, I'm calling it.

EDIT* Media controls need a function key? Even more ew.


----------



## X-Nine

Sleek looking, but I don't trust it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> $300 launch price, I'm calling it.
> 
> EDIT* Media controls need a function key? Even more ew.


I don't think it would be that high, otherwise nobody would buy it, I'd say $179.99.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That Razer Keyboard though, good thing I got over wanting RGB keyboards for a little while now!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think it would be that high, otherwise nobody would buy it, I'd say $179.99.


Corsair is doing $190 for their RGB and that's ridiculously expensive given their track record. Seeing as Corsair and Razer both price on the high side of the pricing spectrum, I wouldn't be surprised to see a $200 price tag out of Razer.

If they price it below $150, they'll decimate Corsair's market.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That new black widow is gorgeous - finally, no more complaining about beong stuck with green backlighting!

.....I'm still happy with my g710+ though, but am curious as to how Razer will price things. Wonder if they're cherry switches or the knockoffs they're using.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wonder if they're cherry switches or the knockoffs they're using.


They are the "knockoff" khail switches


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are the "knockoff" khail switches


Thanks. I knew it was a k company, but the only k word I could keep thibking of was Kuhli (as in Kuhli loaches, the "underwater ferrets" as some call them).

Either way, could be rather interesting depending on what the cost winds up being. Oh, and feeling like browns or blues doesn't hurt either ^-&

...So hoping logitech comes out with something in addition to the f710+ though - I miss my lcd display!


----------



## Jixr

rail on the knockoffs all you want, i'd rather have the oragne/green to the brown/blues.
less wobble and no actuation gap. yes please.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Apologies if I'm coming across as picking on or mocking Razer for the khail switches - I'm not. In fact I'm curious about how they feel, and given this new chroma version... if the price is right and their oranges feel good I'll seriously consider picking one up...


----------



## X-Nine

What logitech needs is a new G13 with mechanical switches and a little more comfortable layout. While the G13 has it's own matrix for keys so there's no ghosting issues, rubber domes wear out much quicker. I love my G13 for gaming, my standard keyboard for typing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> rail on the knockoffs all you want, i'd rather have the oragne/green to the brown/blues.
> less wobble and no actuation gap. yes please.


They still have an actuation gap, it's just less, ~50% less on the Razer Oranges and ~43% less on the Razer Greens.


----------



## Jixr

its a noticeable difference though, man I would love a rgb poker, would be sweet.


----------



## Blaise170

I personally don't like Kailh switches. They just don't feel as good as Cherry switches. I actually saw the announcement for the Chroma this morning but Paradigm beat me to it.


----------



## JAM3S121

just added this bad boy to my desk



Loving it so far, I've had three different mechanicals. I sold my steelseries with black switches, then my cm storm kinda died out on me but this is really nice. Its a Keyed Up Labs 87 Keyboard, they are a reality newer mechanical keyboard company but this board was highly regarded as a great mid range board thats actually in stock in the US. I wanted to get a leopold but it was going to take 3+ weeks.\

Any suggestions on keycaps? I need something grey.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> just added this bad boy to my desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it so far, I've had three different mechanicals. I sold my steelseries with black switches, then my cm storm kinda died out on me but this is really nice. Its a Keyed Up Labs 87 Keyboard, they are a reality newer mechanical keyboard company but this board was highly regarded as a great mid range board thats actually in stock in the US. I wanted to get a leopold but it was going to take 3+ weeks.\
> 
> Any suggestions on keycaps? I need something grey.


Great choice.

Struggling to find a full grey PBT set, best I can find is: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228

Or if you'd comprimise on having a fully grey set, you could try these: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=862


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Great choice.
> 
> Struggling to find a full grey PBT set, best I can find is: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228
> 
> Or if you'd comprimise on having a fully grey set, you could try these: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=862


Thanks man, I bookmarked those. I'm liking this one a lot. Its realitively the same size as my CM storm TK board, but it doesn't slip or slide at all compared to it. I also like how it does NOT have that rubberized finish, I like it on my mouse but on the CM storm it just got dirty and then needed to be cleaned. I like the solid feel of this board more.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> What logitech needs is a new G13 with mechanical switches and a little more comfortable layout. While the G13 has it's own matrix for keys so there's no ghosting issues, rubber domes wear out much quicker. I love my G13 for gaming, my standard keyboard for typing.


I would totally buy something like that. My G15 was amazing for the time I had it (5 years) and if they made a mechanical version of it I would be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## rrims

Decided to get some new keycaps for my Ducky Zero Shine


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Decided to get some new keycaps for my Ducky Zero Shine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! It's interesting seeing almost the exact opposite of what most people do (color on the WASD and escape keys, black/grey/white everywhere else)


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Nice! It's interesting seeing almost the exact opposite of what most people do (color on the WASD and escape keys, black/grey/white everywhere else)


If I'm right (and I think I am) those would look even better if there was backlighting as the WASD keys are MAX Keyboards Translucent keys and the ALT and ESC keys still benefit from backlighting but aren't as cool.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> If I'm right (and I think I am) those would look even better if there was backlighting as the WASD keys are MAX Keyboards Translucent keys and the ALT and ESC keys still benefit from backlighting but aren't as cool.


Backlighting you say?



The WASD are stock Ducky Zero keys. But the ALT and Escape keys are MAX like you said.


----------



## Nhb93

So my Code with Clears came in from MD, and I have to say, even though I'm really not of fan of blacks (and what I assumed were all stiffer keys in general) this keyboard feels like a dream. I still want to do a spring swap to turn them into ergos, so they're a bit lighter for typing and gaming, but so far, feels good. I can always just game with my browned Poker till I get the courage up to learn to solder.


----------



## AbidingDude

It's probably already been asked here But I'll shoot anyway
Is anyone here aware of a half decent, mechanical Dvorak keyboard?
I need one for work for a variety of reasons, Primarily because my OHS-obsessed boss thinks over-strain from a qwerty keyboard could lead to a million dollar lawsuit









I'm not really looking for anything special in particular, just something with mechanical keys and in the Dvorak layout
Thanks in Advance


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> It's probably already been asked here But I'll shoot anyway
> Is anyone here aware of a half decent, mechanical Dvorak keyboard?
> I need one for work for a variety of reasons, Primarily because my OHS-obsessed boss thinks over-strain from a qwerty keyboard could lead to a million dollar lawsuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really looking for anything special in particular, just something with mechanical keys and in the Dvorak layout
> Thanks in Advance


Possibly a WASD V2 with custom keycaps for it in the dvorak layout. I know the V2 and Code have dip switches that let you flip to dvorak if you want, so that could work.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Backlighting you say?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WASD are stock Ducky Zero keys. But the ALT and Escape keys are MAX like you said.


I knew the Escape and ALT keys were because I plan on grabbing them, I just made the assumption you got them at the same time, anyway still looks better with backlighting


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Called it.


if they do a silent ( orange ) one i am all over it,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That new black widow is gorgeous - finally, no more complaining about beong stuck with green backlighting!
> 
> .....I'm still happy with my g710+ though, but am curious as to how Razer will price things. Wonder if they're cherry switches or the knockoffs they're using.


i felt the same way but tbh it grew on me , not intrusive, does not draw my eyes


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hey guy's! Joining to the club I get a CMstorm MECH, in first is amazing enormous, rock solid and heavy as hell, is my first mechanical keyboard and now I understand you, I spend a ridiculous amount of money in one keyboard but I can't be more satisfied, I will never buy a traditional keyboard again!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I would totally buy something like that. My G15 was amazing for the time I had it (5 years) and if they made a mechanical version of it I would be on it in a heartbeat.


Yeah, a mechanical G15v2 with a screen better than the G19 would be epic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if they do a silent ( orange ) one i am all over it,
> i felt the same way but tbh it grew on me , not intrusive, does not draw my eyes


The green backlight will never grow on me, mainly because it's totally not my colour, combined with it causes my eyes to bug out somewhat (nowhere near as bad as the blue backlit K70's though!)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Welcome to the club @CarnageHimura!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So my Code with Clears came in from MD, and I have to say, even though I'm really not of fan of blacks (and what I assumed were all stiffer keys in general) this keyboard feels like a dream. I still want to do a spring swap to turn them into ergos, so they're a bit lighter for typing and gaming, but so far, feels good. I can always just game with my browned Poker till I get the courage up to learn to solder.


Dang, you must live next door to their shipping facility! Eager for mine to arrive.


----------



## JWak-1

I got my CM Quickfire TK (reds) yesterday, loving it







Keep finding excuses to type something long-winded.





Really want a sample kit to see what all the fuss with cherry Blues is.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I got my CM Quickfire TK (reds) yesterday, loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep finding excuses to type something long-winded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want a sample kit to see what all the fuss with cherry Blues is.


Do you have any stores like Best Buy around? A lot of Best Buys have the Razer Blackwidow with Cherry Blues, which helped me decide on my Ducky Shine with Blues. They also had a Logitech at mine with Cherry Browns if you wanted to try those.


----------



## fateswarm

why shoe.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you have any stores like Best Buy around? A lot of Best Buys have the Razer Blackwidow with Cherry Blues, which helped me decide on my Ducky Shine with Blues. They also had a Logitech at mine with Cherry Browns if you wanted to try those.


Unfortunately no







I live in Kent, England. I have a store called Maplins that sells computer gear, but their gaming section is a tad limited, they pretty much only sell Corsair keyboards and I don't think their boxes have the little test window. Might buy a single cherry blue switch for £1.20, and use it as a keyring









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> why shoe.


The shoe thing is from /r/mechanicalkeyboards on Reddit. For some reason, they insist on you including a shoe when you take a picture of your new keyboard, no idea why.

If you haven't checked that subreddit out, I suggest you do, its got some awesome stuff on their


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> The shoe thing is from /r/mechanicalkeyboards on Reddit. For some reason, they insist on you including a shoe when you take a picture of your new keyboard, no idea why.
> 
> If you haven't checked that subreddit out, I suggest you do, its got some awesome stuff on their


There is some good information, but I think the layout of the wiki is poor and you also have to put up with he who shall not be named.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Unfortunately no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Kent, England. I have a store called Maplins that sells computer gear, but their gaming section is a tad limited, they pretty much only sell Corsair keyboards and I don't think their boxes have the little test window. Might buy a single cherry blue switch for £1.20, and use it as a keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe thing is from /r/mechanicalkeyboards on Reddit. For some reason, they insist on you including a shoe when you take a picture of your new keyboard, no idea why.
> 
> If you haven't checked that subreddit out, I suggest you do, its got some awesome stuff on their


Well Max Keyboard has a Cherry sampler, I'm pretty sure they do international shipping.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well Max Keyboard has a Cherry sampler, I'm pretty sure they do international shipping.


Yes they do, I got mine from their shop.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There is some good information, but I think the layout of the wiki is poor and you also have to put up with he who shall not be named.


I have to ask..... Who? And yes, their wiki is a tad messy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well Max Keyboard has a Cherry sampler, I'm pretty sure they do international shipping.


Cheers, I'll look that up


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I have to ask..... Who? And yes, their wiki is a tad messy.


The guy who got banned from multiple forums (3 that I know of), blamed them for him getting banned, then made his own subreddit with himself in charge so he couldn't get banned from that as well.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The guy who got banned from multiple forums (3 that I know of), blamed them for him getting banned, then made his own subreddit with himself in charge so he couldn't get banned from that as well.


I see...... I will watch out for him. Thank you


----------



## Canis-X

The Tai Hao GB is officially closed however GhostofHarry appears to still be taking orders if you pay right away, if your interested please shoot him a PM. He is looking for some more Olivette (and Add-on) orders specifically to meet the MOQ.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0

Dolch

Granite

Olivette


----------



## Jixr

how much do those sets cost? the pricing layout was very confusing to me.


----------



## Canis-X

My cost for one set + the add-on keys (total with shipping and everything) was $32.22. You can get a pretty good idea of what almost any combination would cost by looking at the spreadsheet for the GB though, link below:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UydoIJ3lIzLmZun3cgDIy6cPixTQD46Mky8OvrW1NGA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Jixr

Hm... looking at new keycaps for my poker, thinking of going with red, or go a little crazy and get pink... ( would just get another set of blue but they are OOS )


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I got my CM Quickfire TK (reds) yesterday, loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep finding excuses to type something long-winded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really want a sample kit to see what all the fuss with cherry Blues is.


Nice! Though I'm satisfied with my Cherry MX Brown version...
I see blues coming in my future though!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hm... looking at new keycaps for my poker, thinking of going with red, or go a little crazy and get pink... ( would just get another set of blue but they are OOS )


Well, the initial GB, only the three that I listed (Granite, Dolch, and Olivette) are being offered. If he meets the MOQ then that should open up the next iteration. Not 100% sure what he is going to do with the other options though.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Switch to my ducky this morning.
> 
> Now that I've had all these mechanical keyboards and what not. using one or the other just doesn't feel special anymore.
> Its just like...
> 
> normal everyday keyboards now.
> 
> the shine and luster of keyboard fandom has gone grey for me guys... or maybe it's just the depression
> 
> I need a hug


It's that time of your life where you need a Korean custom like a Duck, Kmac, LZ.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh that granite looks gorgeous... Joys of being broke.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you have any stores like Best Buy around? A lot of Best Buys have the Razer Blackwidow with Cherry Blues, which helped me decide on my Ducky Shine with Blues. They also had a Logitech at mine with Cherry Browns if you wanted to try those.


Some of my 'local' Best Buys have Logitech G710+, too (MX Brown). I think MX Brown will be my next switch. I enjoyed the demo I got on the G710+ before. Still a bit tactile, with less noise. Ideal for...well when the Blues aren't







.


----------



## PCSarge

i took the dive this G510S will be going in the closet soon enough.

i have ordered a ducky shine 3 limited edition gold board with MX Reds . id love to know where to get colored blanks+ other custom keycaps for it.

just a teaser of what it looks like from stock photos:


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Possibly a WASD V2 with custom keycaps for it in the dvorak layout. I know the V2 and Code have dip switches that let you flip to dvorak if you want, so that could work.


Checked out their website and have one ordered on the way
thanks for your suggestion friend


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Checked out their website and have one ordered on the way
> thanks for your suggestion friend


No problem, are you going to use the stock qwerty keycaps or did you get it custom with dvorak layout caps?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Maybe because ducky and the other mech KB makers never had a huge batch fail like the Corsair KB did. You also have to consider that they charge more than the other marquee names in mech KB, everyone expects them to do things such as QCing a batch of LEDS without a hitch.


LOL good luck QC'ing LEDs best you can do is test them and other than that you have no way of knowing they had a shorter longevity. A trend in every PC community is to over exaggerate problems with a "mainstream" brand from my experience. They had a bad batch of LEDs and everyone got theirs RMA'd (or is getting it RMA'd) as long as they filed for it. Stuff happens. Not recommending a keyboard like the one I responded to is just dumb, considering those keyboards where not even affected by this flaw. Thats all I was responding for.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Decided to get some new keycaps for my Ducky Zero Shine


Wow they look seriously cool








Can you please tell me where you got them from?I would love to have them on my Quickfire TK Stealth,if they're compatible that is..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> It's that time of your life where you need a Korean custom like a Duck, Kmac, LZ.


Not before I get my Eyefinity set up back.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i took the dive this G510S will be going in the closet soon enough.
> 
> i have ordered a ducky shine 3 limited edition gold board with MX Reds . id love to know where to get colored blanks+ other custom keycaps for it.
> 
> just a teaser of what it looks like from stock photos:


Many caps will look great with a Ducky Shine, but backlit caps are seriously hard to find.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Many caps will look great with a Ducky Shine, but backlit caps are seriously hard to find.


i ordered a retro white+orange cherry set along with some custom caps, worse comes to worse i disable the backlighting if it looks horrible, ive done without backlight this long, even have it turned off on this G510S

wallet officially has leaked money on this day after looking at the total. im never doing it again.......until next tax return...muhahaha


----------



## HPE1000

I feel like GMK classic beige would work really well with a golden board, it all depends on how much you want to spend on keycaps. (And how much patience you have)


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like GMK classic beige would work really well with a golden board, it all depends on how much you want to spend on keycaps. (And how much patience you have)


so low that between techkeys and keypop i ordered everything 20 minutes after i ordered my board.

give me a link ill look the GMK set over... i still cant locate a set of orange WASD blank keycaps

i have money... but you know....


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so low that between techkeys and keypop i ordered everything 20 minutes after i ordered my board.
> 
> give me a link ill look the GMK set over... i still cant locate a set of orange WASD blank keycaps
> 
> i have money... but you know....


If you have money, why not splurge a little?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so low that between techkeys and keypop i ordered everything 20 minutes after i ordered my board.
> 
> give me a link ill look the GMK set over... i still cant locate a set of orange WASD blank keycaps
> 
> i have money... but you know....


Well you can't really just order a set of GMK keycaps, at least not right now. http://www.originativeco.com/ did stock them in the past and I am not sure if they will ever again. They are essentially just a reproduction of keycaps that cherry corp made back in the day, made in the same color scheme and on the same machinery.

Some might find the set boring but I really like it since it is so clean and simple.
Here is a picture of my set


As for some blank orange keycaps, if you want ones to match your sets profile, you are probably going to want to find some overstock on keycapsdirect.com, give me a minute and I can check their stock.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well you can't really just order a set of GMK keycaps, at least not right now. http://www.originativeco.com/ did stock them in the past and I am not sure if they will ever again. They are essentially just a reproduction of keycaps that cherry corp made back in the day, made in the same color scheme and on the same machinery.
> 
> Some might find the set boring but I really like it since it is so clean and simple.
> Here is a picture of my set
> 
> 
> As for some blank orange keycaps, if you want ones to match your sets profile, you are probably going to want to find some overstock on keycapsdirect.com, give me a minute and I can check their stock.


thank you sir much appreciated, and im a 70s and 80s type of guy so. the grey/white really doesnt bother me. weren't those keycaps printed on and not doubleshot though?

if you need picturesto reference against, this is the set i ordered : http://techkeys.us/collections/keycap-sets/products/cherry-replica-set


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> thank you sir much appreciated, and im a 70s and 80s type of guy so. the grey/white really doesnt bother me.


I checked and unfortunately you couldn't get blank orange wasd keys that were the exact height as the the cherry replica set you got, signatureplastics has 2 shades of orange blanks in stock but they are only row 1 keys which means they would be the same height as your number row and above.

The only other option I can think of would be ordering a blank wasd set from wasdkeyboards, but those aren't DCS profile, they are OEM and I am not sure how big of a height difference they would have, let alone the color difference and texture difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you have money, why not splurge a little?


But does it have a mandolin crystal? Not interested if it doesn't


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I checked and unfortunately you couldn't get blank orange wasd keys that were the exact height as the the cherry replica set you got, signatureplastics has 2 shades of orange blanks in stock but they are only row 1 keys which means they would be the same height as your number row and above.
> 
> The only other option I can think of would be ordering a blank wasd set from wasdkeyboards, but those aren't DCS profile, they are OEM and I am not sure how big of a height difference they would have, let alone the color difference and texture difference.
> But does it have a mandolin crystal? Not interested if it doesn't


This one should have 2 crystals and at this price it should be a steal since it's once of a kind.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I checked and unfortunately you couldn't get blank orange wasd keys that were the exact height as the the cherry replica set you got, signatureplastics has 2 shades of orange blanks in stock but they are only row 1 keys which means they would be the same height as your number row and above.
> 
> The only other option I can think of would be ordering a blank wasd set from wasdkeyboards, but those aren't DCS profile, they are OEM and I am not sure how big of a height difference they would have, let alone the color difference and texture difference.


eh it was an option i liked but i can live without it for now until i find keys that fit.. wasd keyboards site hasnt been working most of the day.

i emailed techkeys. lets see if they can make me DCS WASD blank orange keys that match the cherry replica set.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well you can't really just order a set of GMK keycaps, at least not right now. http://www.originativeco.com/ did stock them in the past and I am not sure if they will ever again. They are essentially just a reproduction of keycaps that cherry corp made back in the day, made in the same color scheme and on the same machinery.
> 
> Some might find the set boring but I really like it since it is so clean and simple.
> Here is a picture of my set
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've always thought your classic beige set was thick PBT, not GMK ABS.
I wonder when a classic beige GB will happen. Its seems like its gone extinct.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh that granite looks gorgeous... Joys of being broke.


I know, I thought the same thing when I saw them. OOOooooo, must have. Found a guy down the block that paid me a decent price for a kidney and BAM, throw down on it...LOL


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> thank you sir much appreciated, and im a 70s and 80s type of guy so. the grey/white really doesnt bother me. weren't those keycaps printed on and not doubleshot though?
> 
> if you need picturesto reference against, this is the set i ordered : http://techkeys.us/collections/keycap-sets/products/cherry-replica-set


GMK makes great quality keycap sets. They're cherry-profile thick ABS doubleshots with scooped F and J keys. If the beige and white scheme is too plain for you then I suggest you take a look at GMK Dolch. It looks really nice with RGB mods and any color keyboard case.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you have money, why not splurge a little?


Nah, he needs this keycap to go with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251595149929


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Nah, he needs this keycap to go with it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251595149929


Sadly that is actually a good price for a clack.


----------



## HesterDW

I bought a CC once. They're not all they're clacked up to be. It was one of my biggest mistakes ever and I still don't get that whole thing even after owning one, but whatevs. Not bashing people that buy them, just not my thing.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> LOL good luck QC'ing LEDs best you can do is test them and other than that you have no way of knowing they had a shorter longevity. A trend in every PC community is to over exaggerate problems with a "mainstream" brand from my experience. They had a bad batch of LEDs and everyone got theirs RMA'd (or is getting it RMA'd) as long as they filed for it. Stuff happens. Not recommending a keyboard like the one I responded to is just dumb, considering those keyboards where not even affected by this flaw. Thats all I was responding for.


I still think Corsair cheaped out on their parts, hence the issues with there mech KBs, and that was my point. I understand where you're coming from but you also forget that aside from the faulty LEDS, the particular Mech KB also had issue with the aluminum being warped, so I don't think it was just a LED issue and it wasn't being exaggerated. The specific design by Corsair and the materials they used (considering the price that they asked for it) were not up to par in my book. I've had multiple mech KBs (even the no name brand ones) and I've never seen those issues that Corsair had.

I speak from experience, since my brother ended up returning a blue for the faulty led and the red for the warped alu, he ended up getting a Razer mech. We researched and talked to fellow Corsair KB owners when we had the boards and there were a lot of them with the same complaints. Granted that Corsair did a an ok job with the RMAs and all, but it still caused an inconvenience to people who spend their hard earned money to wait (too long) for their replacement boards.

Not a fan of any brand but I just call em as I see em I guess!


----------



## PCSarge

so i talked to techkeys, theyd be willing to produce said orange blank WASD keys that i requested IF a bunch of us were intrested in purchasing them off thier site.

because its obviously not worth itto them to produce 1 set, so i need a tally for them on whos intrested in them. so they have an idea of how many sets to produce, shoot me a pm if your intrested. this will be a onetime production run, so they will be a rarity.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Is WASDkeyboards's site down?
I can't connect.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Is WASDkeyboards's site down?
> I can't connect.


For future reference, iidrn.com.









http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/wasdkeyboards.com.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I still think Corsair cheaped out on their parts, hence the issues with there mech KBs, and that was my point. I understand where you're coming from but you also forget that aside from the faulty LEDS, the particular Mech KB also had issue with the aluminum being warped, so I don't think it was just a LED issue and it wasn't being exaggerated. The specific design by Corsair and the materials they used (considering the price that they asked for it) were not up to par in my book. I've had multiple mech KBs (even the no name brand ones) and I've never seen those issues that Corsair had.
> 
> I speak from experience, since my brother ended up returning a blue for the faulty led and the red for the warped alu, he ended up getting a Razer mech. We researched and talked to fellow Corsair KB owners when we had the boards and there were a lot of them with the same complaints. Granted that Corsair did a an ok job with the RMAs and all, but it still caused an inconvenience to people who spend their hard earned money to wait (too long) for their replacement boards.
> 
> Not a fan of any brand but I just call em as I see em I guess!


I don't see any mass complaints about warped metal. And the LEDs are only the blue ones. The guy asking if he should buy a Corsair was not even asking about a blue one. lol that is exactly my point. I call them how I see them as well, and the issue was being exaggerated hence my comment. Pro tip: they are all cherry MX switches regardless of brand. (with the exception of some new "creations" by razer and a few others)

However, I stand by the fact that 1. If it does have warped metal or something terrible, simply return it for a refund, any store will take it back. 2. they come with insane amount of warranty IMO.

Best thing to do is research. Research suggests dont buy the blue LED ones currently.....problem solved.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> For future reference, iidrn.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/wasdkeyboards.com.html


Lame.

I wanted to mess with their keyboard creator.

Im maybe thinking about getting a set of custom keycaps for my razer. maybe.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Lame.
> 
> I wanted to mess with their keyboard creator.
> 
> Im maybe thinking about getting a set of custom keycaps for my razer. maybe.


They can't do a custom set for that board, it uses a less common bottom row layout.


----------



## Jixr

Found a KBT pure on ebay, tossed a bid at it, ends this weekend, I didn't think my bid would be the top bid, but if I win it, hooray, if not no worries. I'll probably just end up buying a sprit 60% pcb and plate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They can't do a custom set for that board, it uses a less common bottom row layout.


They can do it for the rest of the keys, I wasn't going to use the bottom row.
Rest of the keys though, they're the same.


----------



## Paradigm84

That is correct.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so i talked to techkeys, theyd be willing to produce said orange blank WASD keys that i requested IF a bunch of us were intrested in purchasing them off thier site.
> 
> because its obviously not worth itto them to produce 1 set, so i need a tally for them on whos intrested in them. so they have an idea of how many sets to produce, shoot me a pm if your intrested. this will be a onetime production run, so they will be a rarity.


That is probably best left to geekhack for anything like that. I am not sure what signature plastics MOQ would be, but it has to be something significant for the price to be reasonable or even possible.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I wanted to see just how many keys transfer over.
turns out all of them except ofc just the bottom row, but I can sub the 2nd row up numeric keys for the left win, context switch, and FN switch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys, sorry for the double post but what's the color extent that you can go for the WASDkeyboards custom printing? I think I wanna actually do this now that I've done some messing around.

After I get my Eyefinity back, I think I really wanna go forward with this idea. Now I needs info.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the double post but what's the color extent that you can go for the WASDkeyboards custom printing? I think I wanna actually do this now that I've done some messing around.
> 
> After I get my Eyefinity back, I think I really wanna go forward with this idea. Now I needs info.


I mean, it seems really anything can be printed on their keycaps now, since they changed to UV printing.

Just look up "WASDKeyboards UV Printing" on google images and you can find some examples of sets people have ordered.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I mean, it seems really anything can be printed on their keycaps now, since they changed to UV printing.
> 
> Just look up "WASDKeyboards UV Printing" on google images and you can find some examples of sets people have ordered.


Oh this is fantastic
Might be time to bring out my 2d Graphics editing skills. Not really done it since my laptop's artwork.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> so i talked to techkeys, theyd be willing to produce said orange blank WASD keys that i requested IF a bunch of us were intrested in purchasing them off thier site.
> 
> because its obviously not worth itto them to produce 1 set, so i need a tally for them on whos intrested in them. so they have an idea of how many sets to produce, shoot me a pm if your intrested. this will be a onetime production run, so they will be a rarity.


What shade of orange, and any chances at add-ons for other keys? Curious ^-^ and, of course what kind of cost?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't see any mass complaints about warped metal. And the LEDs are only the blue ones. The guy asking if he should buy a Corsair was not even asking about a blue one. lol that is exactly my point. I call them how I see them as well, and the issue was being exaggerated hence my comment. Pro tip: they are all cherry MX switches regardless of brand. (with the exception of some new "creations" by razer and a few others)
> 
> However, I stand by the fact that 1. If it does have warped metal or something terrible, simply return it for a refund, any store will take it back. 2. they come with insane amount of warranty IMO.
> 
> Best thing to do is research. Research suggests dont buy the blue LED ones currently.....problem solved.


Agreed on researching, with that experience we now make sure to research first instead of being the first few owners of whatever PC peripheral or PC component we buy. As for returning things for a refund, it takes time and money where I'm from since we have insane traffic (in our country). A 20 minute ride will take an hour by car and our gas prices are double what you pay in the US. So, I will have to disagree with you on the ease and simplicity of returning products and warranty just takes too much time.

With that in mind buying things of quality is huge for us around here and having any inconveniences caused by them is something we hate dealing with.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey does anyone know where I can get the keycap template for WASDkeyboards UV printing?
I have no idea where to get it.
Sorry for being difficult.

edit nevermind I found it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey does anyone know where I can get the keycap template for WASDkeyboards UV printing?
> I have no idea where to get it.
> Sorry for being difficult.
> 
> edit nevermind I found it.


Could you share that @FranBunny? My Google foo seems lacking these days!


----------



## davcc22

dose any one here know how the cmstorm quick fire xt comes apart as i want to make sure i didn't bent the plate with my epic power rage


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> dose any one here know how the cmstorm quick fire xt comes apart as i want to make sure i didn't bent the plate with my epic power rage


There's probably screws in the back under some stickers, and then the case will come off. Usually this will void your warranty btw.


----------



## The_chemist21

Anyone Interested in a new Unicomp Model M 122key for $19 + Shipping better get one really fast.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Anyone Interested in a new Unicomp Model M 122key for $19 + Shipping better get one really fast.


Very tempting...


----------



## HPE1000

Perhaps one day my KOTM keycap will show up XD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Could you share that @FranBunny? My Google foo seems lacking these days!


http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1380026-layout-template-files


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Perhaps one day my KOTM keycap will show up XD


Sames, But I have one already, so its not that big of a deal.
Hey are you in charge of distributing sprits 60% GB?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Sames, But I have one already, so its not that big of a deal.
> Hey are you in charge of distributing sprits 60% GB?


Yeah, I know, I am in the same boat, already got my first so it's not a big deal at all.









No, I helped him with all the US shipments in round 1 of the gold spring group buy. Currently I am not helping him with anything, a bit too busy atm to deal with anything like that.


----------



## Jixr

Oh okay, I had some questions about his 60% board but couldn't find an answer.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Oh okay, I had some questions about his 60% board but couldn't find an answer.


What questions might you have? Maybe I can answer them.


----------



## Jixr

Mainly is the plate separate from the case? or is it built in. Basically, I want the plate, but I don't care for the acrylic case. And want to make sure the plate will fit in other poker/60% style cases. ( I basically want to build a Pure layout and use my TEX alum case that I already have with the acrlyic plate.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Mainly is the plate separate from the case? or is it built in. Basically, I want the plate, but I don't care for the acrylic case. And want to make sure the plate will fit in other poker/60% style cases. ( I basically want to build a Pure layout and use my TEX alum case that I already have with the acrlyic plate.


The acrylic plate is separate, that is what I am using on my face w in the fmj case.

Random picture I have of the plate on the keyboard


Please keep in mind that although it is a ~4mm thick plate, it is still acrylic and had quite a bit of flex to it, even when it is mounted to a pcb with switches on it. So imo you need to be a bit gentle with it.


----------



## Jixr

perfect, thanks for that.

I was thinking about getting the clear plate as well. It will flex a bit, but the alum. housing should make up for it. So, i'm guessing it does not feel to bad.


----------



## Blaise170

How hard is it to replace key switches? I found this on ebay, but not sure if I should snag it or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141374050356

I can't solder very well, but my girlfriend is an engineer so I can recruit her help if necessary.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How hard is it to replace key switches? I found this on ebay, but not sure if I should snag it or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141374050356
> 
> I can't solder very well, but my girlfriend is an engineer so I can recruit her help if necessary.


If 9 of the keys are not working, I am going to say it's probably not the switches that are messed up. If that is the case it's really worth nothing, just the value of the switches.

Cherry switches don't just die like that.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If 9 of the keys are not working, I am going to say it's probably not the switches that are messed up. If that is the case it's really worth nothing, just the value of the switches.
> 
> Cherry switches don't just die like that.


Hmm okay. I figured it was probably water damage or something of the sort that broke the switches in that area, though I guess it would also ruin the PCB too.









I won't bother with it then. Thanks.


----------



## Nephalem

Yeah, you didn't miss much, from my experience Blackwidows aren't that amazing, but that could be me not liking the fact they have blues not greens and they don't have O-rings, but still. I don't even consider going back to my non-backlit Widow. After my Cougar 700K ( which I plan to make Greens soon enough I hate Blacks







)


----------



## X-Nine

My Code Clear is sitting at UPS right now. Just 15 miles away. I'm getting that nervous tech buyer itch awaiting my new precious.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yeah, you didn't miss much, from my experience Blackwidows aren't that amazing, but that could be me not liking the fact they have blues not greens and they don't have O-rings, but still. I don't even consider going back to my non-backlit Widow. After my Cougar 700K ( which I plan to make Greens soon enough I hate Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I actually already have a Ducky and I just bought a Model M, so I don't really need them.


----------



## Jixr

Just ordered my first fully custom board, going to have a pure style layout, and its going to replace my avatar keyboard for my main keyboard.

now comes the fun part.. hurring up and waiting.


----------



## nubbinator

Pics for KOTM:


----------



## Jixr

so are those clear/white stems that you dyed?

Got some more switches in the mail today, $13 shipped for a pokers worth of MX browns sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just ordered my first fully custom board, going to have a pure style layout, and its going to replace my avatar keyboard for my main keyboard.
> 
> now comes the fun part.. hurring up and waiting.


What board did you order, a board from sprit? I love mine, lots of customization as far as layout and programming are concerned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> so are those clear/white stems that you dyed?
> 
> Got some more switches in the mail today, $13 shipped for a pokers worth of MX browns sounds like a good deal to me.


I think those are stems that are sold on taobao, they are similar to brown or clear switches afaik. They also made orange stems if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I ordered sprits 60%, a clear plate, stabs, and some blue LED's.

I already have switches, and i'm not a fan of acrlyic cases, so I'm going to pass on that.

Basically i'm going to have it a KBT pure layout, put it in my tex alum case, with my blue caps and my lubed mx blacks.
I'm not sure if its going to have the color changing LED's on the bottom of the pcb, ( wasn't really clear on that ) if it does, I may put it in my clear tex case.
( and then I'm going to turn my current pokerX into my work board, and then my work pokerX will be my ipad board, and I'll probably just return it back into its stock form

They were supposed to originally ship out at the end of this month, but it seems like its gotten a delay. Which is fine, because I still have more keyboards than I need.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I actually already have a Ducky and I just bought a Model M, so I don't really need them.


Well I would recommend the Ducky over the Widow any day I don't have one but my friends Ducky is far superior to my Widow (old keyboard).


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well I would recommend the Ducky over the Widow any day I don't have one but my friends Ducky is far superior to my Widow (old keyboard).


The Widow would have went to my parents if I had fixed it, but I'm actually considering getting them one of those $40 Model M keyboards.


----------



## nubbinator

I need to take some better photos, but I finally decided to do Orange Alps in my Kingsaver, though I may swap them for something else in the future. I go so used to a 60% and having a Win key that it's taking a little bit getting used to a tenkeyless and layout again. I got so used to using the Win key that I'll probably have to remap one of the Alts to Win. The bottom row downward sloped modifiers are also interesting feeling and take some getting used to.

For the stabilizers, I actually didn't use any from an Alps board, but used one from an Omron board instead.



If you look at the leg on the stabilizers and if you've played with Alps stabilizers before, you can probably tell why I went with them. They'll be damn near impossible to remove without breaking them or desoldering all the switches and taking apart the whole board.





If you look at this picture, you can see that I didn't install the space bar stabilizer thing (it's a small black tube that the post on the spacebar fits into). When I took the picture, it was off with some clear acrylic paint on it. For some reason, they don't fit right on the Kingsaver and I've found you need to put something on the legs in order to keep it in place.







I was playing around with the Apple logo that came off the donor board here. I'm still deciding if I'll keep the Print Screen and Pause caps the way they are or if I'll use a F-row cap for them instead since they're a different profile. The Alphas are from the same Omron board that I got the stabilizers from and the modifiers are all from a Wang and I got thanks to Akimbr0.



And without the Apple logo from the donor board:



And you can't tell in the picture, but the Caps Lock uses a 2x3x4mm Pink Water Clear LED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> so are those clear/white stems that you dyed?


Nope, they're stems someone in China made and sells on Taobao. They're between a Brown and a Clear, closer to a Brown, and also will be made in orange as part of a group buy going on in China.


----------



## Paradigm84

Vortex Doubleshot Backlit compatible PBT keycap interest check here:

http://www.qwer.io/group-buys-interest-checks/current-group-buys/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-backlit-key-cap-set-interest-check


----------



## Jixr

Yes please, I'd buy a set of the whites in a heart beat.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think I'll commit to a set of the black ones, really need some for my Shine 3, the stock keycaps are so bad.


----------



## Jixr

Hopefully it goes thorugh, I'll put the white alphas on my blue/white vortex caps, with blue leds, that would be sweet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, today I got my K70 back from RMA. The shipping box was in terrible condition and the original K70 box has a huge dent in it on the side while another is at the corner, I thought you were better than this UPS...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, today I got my K70 back from RMA. The shipping box was in terrible condition and the original K70 box has a huge dent in it on the side while another is at the corner, I thought you were better than this UPS...


I once had a box arrive from newegg in a similar situation. I bought a refurb GTX 680. The box arrived in some white box with thin walls and Only one piece of foam padding inside. The graphics card just bounced around inside as it was transported. I knew before I even opened the box that it was gonna be damaged. It was so bad it looked like my 2 year old son had packaged it. That however was neweggs fault, the packager should have been flogged to death. I feel ya on the being upset at the shipping process though.


----------



## Nephalem

Thought some of you guys may be interested in this, they have the keycaps (blank, front or top) for $29.99 Plus postage, you do have to sign up to the site but they have some nice stuff from time to time so it's worth it.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What shade of orange, and any chances at add-ons for other keys? Curious ^-^ and, of course what kind of cost?


if you look at thier site, its the shade of orange in the cherry-replica set, they charge around $6.99-$10.00 a set depending on what you want im guessing. other keys they could *probably* put in the run with it id have to inquire on that


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, today I got my K70 back from RMA. The shipping box was in terrible condition and the original K70 box has a huge dent in it on the side while another is at the corner, I thought you were better than this UPS...
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a box arrive from newegg in a similar situation. I bought a refurb GTX 680. The box arrived in some white box with thin walls and Only one piece of foam padding inside. The graphics card just bounced around inside as it was transported. I knew before I even opened the box that it was gonna be damaged. It was so bad it looked like my 2 year old son had packaged it. That however was neweggs fault, the packager should have been flogged to death. I feel ya on the being upset at the shipping process though.
Click to expand...

Yeah, even though My keyboard is in working order I really get disappointed whenever the packaging is terrible or the boxes are beat up. My keyboard was just sitting on top of a couple plastic bubbles and that was it, it was also the reason why both boxes got beat up so bad instead of just the first one.


----------



## X-Nine

Just got my Code Clear, and this is by far the best Mech board I've ever had the pleasure of typing on (I've tried 6 now). The clears with o-rings are so quiet and smooth. If this keyboard were a woman, I'd have her babies....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my Code Clear, and this is by far the best Mech board I've ever had the pleasure of typing on (I've tried 6 now). The clears with o-rings are so quiet and smooth. If this keyboard were a woman, I'd have her babies....


... ...Okay, I totally have to find a way of getting in on the next purchase or two since I'm incredibly curious now!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Random question









Anyone ever tried the Rapoo KX wireless keyboard? So tempting to get for my spare but probably no Linux support


----------



## PCSarge

im just gonna drop this here :



it arrives tommorow, i should have all my custom keys in by wednesday according to tracking info


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im just gonna drop this here :
> 
> 
> 
> it arrives tommorow, i should have all my custom keys in by wednesday according to tracking info


You'll love it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Vortex Doubleshot Backlit compatible PBT keycap interest check here:
> 
> http://www.qwer.io/group-buys-interest-checks/current-group-buys/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-backlit-key-cap-set-interest-check


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yes please, I'd buy a set of the whites in a heart beat.


Maybe buyer beware? I still have white and orange pbt vorte doubleshot keycaps here that I never use.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my Code Clear, and this is by far the best Mech board I've ever had the pleasure of typing on (I've tried 6 now). The clears with o-rings are so quiet and smooth. If this keyboard were a woman, I'd have her babies....
> 
> 
> 
> ... ...Okay, I totally have to find a way of getting in on the next purchase or two since I'm incredibly curious now!
Click to expand...

The noise is what I'd describe as being closer to a rubber dome than a cherry clicky sound, honestly. The actuation is very smooth, but there's not as much bounce back. I feel like a jerk face for not buying 2 or 3 of these things.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Maybe buyer beware? I still have white and orange pbt vorte doubleshot keycaps here that I never use.


I have a set of the blue/white, while they are deffinately not as polished as SP or something, for what they are, they are not that bad. ( JK, they are kinda aweful, but no one else meakes pbt thick dub shots )

If you're interested in selling your orange set, lemme know.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The noise is what I'd describe as being closer to a rubber dome than a cherry clicky sound, honestly. The actuation is very smooth, but there's not as much bounce back. I feel like a jerk face for not buying 2 or 3 of these things.


Hmmmm.... My only problem is I probably would have to pick up three of them if I did, and that's dangerously close to an S8 in cost... Why three? One for me, one for the HTPC, and one for the spouse if he wants one... That kind of description does sound rather lovely, and I'm not going to lie - I do miss the extra pressure one needed with the MX Greens, even if my pinkies couldn't always do it


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You'll love it.


got it with reds, blacks are way too heavy of a force for my liking from experience with a 6Gv2


----------



## Sniping

yay got my numberpad today

GHPad
55g Tactile Greys
Green Stickers
White LED's
Black/Silver/Black sandwich aluminum case
Dolch!


----------



## Sempre

GMK? looks nice


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Recently scored a couple of keyboards, both are KBParadise V60 Mini:

The one with the green LED has Cherry Green switch, while the one with blue LED has Cherry White. BTW, the keyboards have dual LED colors, the Cherry Green does blue and green LED colors, while the Cherry White does red and blue.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a set of the blue/white, while they are deffinately not as polished as SP or something, for what they are, they are not that bad. ( JK, they are kinda aweful, but no one else meakes pbt thick dub shots )
> 
> If you're interested in selling your orange set, lemme know.


What do you mean by "polished"? Thickness, legend depth, etc?

Also @HL24Life Very nice!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Pics for KOTM:


dude, how did you get those white caps and pink stems?
and more importantly, can you get the caps in another color or no?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What do you mean by "polished"? Thickness, legend depth, etc?


Just the finish of them isn't very good, very inconsistant, rough edges, for some reason one of my key legends is super reflective compared to the rest, just really poor QC. I had to go through 3 sets before I got one that didn't have a major defect, and at $70 a set, its expensive for such poor QC


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude, how did you get those white caps and pink stems?
> and more importantly, can you get the caps in another color or no?


Group buy on the switch tops, stems are off of Taobao. You may be able to get them in flourescent orange, but pink is the only readily available color without joining a Chinese GB.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude, how did you get those white caps and pink stems?
> and more importantly, can you get the caps in another color or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Group buy on the switch tops, stems are off of Taobao. You may be able to get them in flourescent orange, but pink is the only readily available color without joining a Chinese GB.
Click to expand...

Oh alright man thanks!


----------



## PCSarge

keyboard is delivered!

1 set of keycaps is over the border and ill most likely have it tommorow.

the second set sadly is still in customs.... hope i dont get an import charge.


----------



## PCSarge

keyboard pronz! shine 3 limited edition with MX reds









box pronz!


----------



## Jixr

so is that thing a pure alum cover, or is it thin alum. over plastic or what?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> so is that thing a pure alum cover, or is it thin alum. over plastic or what?


The top half of it is aluminum, and the bottom part is plastic afaik. Just imagine if the top piece of the QFR was aluminum, that is how it is.


----------



## inthemourning

Excuse the really crappy phone photos, but here's my Ducky Shine 3 gold. Red switches, and I took the WASD keycaps from my k70 and put them on this one.
Love the keyboard but the keycaps are so slippery and even if you wash your hands before touching them they feel greasy. Probably going to replace them.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## twerk

Anyone know any cheap places to grab a Poker II in the UK? Amazon UK is £85 for the MX Blue version, just wondering if there are any cheaper places. Thanks!


----------



## ajx

Try on Banggood but delivery delay seems to be quite long (3/4 weeks)
You could get one for less than 65 pounds (including delivery cost!)


----------



## PCSarge

replacement keycaps, keycap case, and a slew of novelty caps have been delivered to my house! i want work to end now!


----------



## PCSarge

the result of my half hour of pulling and replacing keycaps:





Spoiler: More Pictures!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Niiiiiiiice... Now if only there was a black/orange set like that!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Niiiiiiiice... Now if only there was a black/orange set like that!


wishful thinking, techkeys said they discontinued a set like that over a year ago

in other news my F2-F4 and F6-F8 keys all refuse to light up D:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> wishful thinking, techkeys said they discontinued a set like that over a year ago
> 
> in other news my F2-F4 and F6-F8 keys all refuse to light up D:


Ah darn. Hopefully one will pop up at some point, or someone will bring out such a set once again ^_^


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah darn. Hopefully one will pop up at some point, or someone will bring out such a set once again ^_^


well i solved my lighting problem apparently i hit FN+ F9 and it solved itself. thought i had dead LEDs for a minute there

i beleive they discontinued the black set as it wasnt very popular, most boards already come with black keycaps


----------



## WhiteWulfe

True, black keycaps may not be as popular, but the whole idea of orange inlays on the black keys, and then having say orange modifier keys with black text... ^_^

Maybe I'm just dreaming again


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay folks... I need some recommendations:

I'm in the beginning stages of a custom case build, and I'd like to get a keyboard to match, if possible.The color scheme of the build is brass, stained wood (likely mahogany stain), and leather, with some black out of necessity.

I would like the keboard to be backlit in amber, if possible, and be Cherry MX Brown switches.

Does anyone do wooden keyboards, by chance?

Any suggestions would be helpful...


----------



## Jixr

nubbinator has made a few 60% wooden cases, though I'm not sure if he has ever made any to sell.
A few other people have made their own wooden cases as well.

Other than that, there are no mass produced wooden cases.
There are wooden spacebars and esc keys, that you could stain to match the other woods, that may look nice.

there are amber backlights, so thats not a problem.

Maybe you could get yourself a thin layer of textile leather and wrap the case in it? I think if you took your time and did it properly that could look nice, then you could get yourself a brass esc. key or something.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay folks... I need some recommendations:
> 
> I'm in the beginning stages of a custom case build, and I'd like to get a keyboard to match, if possible.The color scheme of the build is brass, stained wood (likely mahogany stain), and leather, with some black out of necessity.
> 
> I would like the keboard to be backlit in amber, if possible, and be Cherry MX Brown switches.
> 
> Does anyone do wooden keyboards, by chance?
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful...


There are these ones on Ebay but I think they may be a bit pricey for you and they don't have back lighting. And for just the keaycaps ends up around $9 per keycap so for a full numpad boards that'd end up more then the full wood keyboards so


----------



## Dudewitbow

Orange I would assume would be closest to Amber. I'm aware of orange mechanical keyboards being Vortex, Ducky's and Razers, Or yellow LEDs, which would be Ducky and a few Keycool models. If any of the orange or yellow LED's are too strong, I would think using an appropriate Taobao LED color changer( either orange or red cap to mix with the Orange/Yellow LED) may produce better results.

wooden texture that I konw of could be synthically obtained with Wood Vinyl wrap I suppose?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay folks... I need some recommendations:
> 
> I'm in the beginning stages of a custom case build, and I'd like to get a keyboard to match, if possible.The color scheme of the build is brass, stained wood (likely mahogany stain), and leather, with some black out of necessity.
> 
> I would like the keboard to be backlit in amber, if possible, and be Cherry MX Brown switches.
> 
> Does anyone do wooden keyboards, by chance?
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful...


You can wrap the case as Jixr said. I did one in faux alligator that turned out pretty neat. You could do vinyl that looks like leather, it was even thinner than the fabric I used.



Link here for more pics and other ideas : Linky


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nubbinator has made a few 60% wooden cases, though I'm not sure if he has ever made any to sell.


I sold some, but I sold them for far less than they cost me in man hours. They all sold for the $120-150 range.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nubbinator has made a few 60% wooden cases, though I'm not sure if he has ever made any to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold some, but I sold them for far less than they cost me in man hours. They all sold for the $120-150 range.
Click to expand...

I like deals as much as the next guy, but I would never ask you to sell for below what its worth, so a wooden keyboard is pretty much out of the question at this moment. I'm thinking I will go with a leather wrap and add some brass accoutrements to it. Maybe even splurge on a few wooden keys.

To everyone else, thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## Paradigm84

Keyboardco does these cases, which look like wood, unfortunately they think only they are capable of swapping the casing out, which means you'd have to buy a board from them AND the faceplate, which would put the price before shipping at over $330.









http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-kobo-red-wood-tenkeyless-coverfascia.asp


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Keyboardco does these cases, which look like wood, unfortunately they think only they are capable of swapping the casing out, which means you'd have to buy a board from them AND the faceplate, which would put the price before shipping at over $330.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-kobo-red-wood-tenkeyless-coverfascia.asp


Wow. Don't get me wrong, Filco makes some good boards, but to have them say they're keeping the original plate is kinda crappy. I mean, unless I'm getting a discount for it (which I'm not), then damnit, send the original faceplate with it.


----------



## easynator

I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard that would match my new build theme (orange & white).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Jixr

wow, thats a pretty build.

There are several boards that come with white case, and you could put orange/white caps on them, lots of options for that color combo. ( nothing factory that I know of though )


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard that would match my new build theme (orange & white).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestion?


White keyboard, something like a white poker II with orange / white cherry replica set


----------



## Jixr

Finally my work poker is starting to break in, put red stems in with some 78g springs and lube ( slightly lighter than blacks ) and the scratchyness is starting to finally go away.

Still dosn't feel nearly as good as my blacks that have been lubed and greased and have 3 years+ of being used.

I'm also getting super tempted to get another sprit's 60% pcb, don't have all the parts to finish out the build for it, but would love to have another laying around for a future build, but the build I have for the one I already ordered is looking like its going to cost me $300+, and another $100 for extra parts is a tough sell.


----------



## PCSarge

anyone ever heard of this company?

http://www.func.net/en/products/kb-460-gaming-keyboard/

they apparently make cherry MX mechanical keyboards


----------



## HPE1000

Warmaster


----------



## Xaero252

Keyboard porn arrived today:


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Warmaster


˙uʍop ǝpısdn uo dɐɔʎǝʞ ɹnoʎ ǝʌɐɥ noʎ ʞuıɥʇ ı


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Keyboard porn arrived today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good, still liking that digilog case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ˙uʍop ǝpısdn uo dɐɔʎǝʞ ɹnoʎ ǝʌɐɥ noʎ ʞuıɥʇ ı


doʇ ǝɥʇ uo pǝl ǝɥʇ ɥʇᴉʍ pooƃ sʞool ʎluo dɐɔʎǝʞ ǝɥʇ ʇlnɐɟ ʎɯ ʇoN


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looking good, still liking that digilog case?


I am, actually - I do wish it were USB 3.0 for the hub. And I dislike that they didn't do the hub and keyboard on a parallel channel (it detects the hub first then the keyboard, but it does some weird witchery so that it still works for the BIOS and before the hub is detected) But overall I still really like the case. The weight and clean edges is what does it for me though. Everything is beveled perfectly and the weight keeps it from moving. Aesthetically I would only like it more if it were anodized black - but I realize they kind of saved me from a black overload on my desk.

That said, they have come down in price sharply - and they are much more affordable now, than even when I bought them (I got mine during a holiday sale for ~$300 after tax + shipping; now they are only ~$250 shipped) I would not have paid the original ~$500 for one, that was just too steep.

Bonus points: I can also now use my keyboard as a bludgeon to ward off any would-be attackers.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> anyone ever heard of this company?
> 
> http://www.func.net/en/products/kb-460-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> they apparently make cherry MX mechanical keyboards


FUNC has made some really solid products in the past - they are relatively new to the Mechanical keyboard game, but assuming they are upholding their legacy, it should be as solid as the rest of their line of products - at a fair price point.

FUNC is most widely known for the FUNC Surface which is heralded as one of the best mousing surfaces on the market, even today.


----------



## Jixr

looks neato though, how do you get in on the bots and cc's, i know they have a drawing to win a chance to buy one. I kinda want one, but i'm not going to pay crazy money for one.
( and i'd never use it since my esc key is probaby the most used key for me)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks neato though, how do you get in on the bots and cc's, i know they have a drawing to win a chance to buy one. I kinda want one, but i'm not going to pay crazy money for one.
> ( and i'd never use it since my esc key is probaby the most used key for me)


Well, this is a key by martinyeah, the same person who did gasmaskkeycaps. The sale was in early august, I am sure he will run another sale. As for cost, I think it was about 15 dollars, and these were really easy to get. I don't really know if anyone missed out on them as long as they filled out the order form in time.

As far as getting brobots, brocaps (The person who makes them) stopped selling them in first come first serve sales, so you don't have to be super lucky and know how to get your email to send in under a second to even have a chance to get one. They are now on ctrlalt.io for sale in raffles that run for a day. This gives everyone a more fair chance to win one. (Although I really doubt that helps your chances of winning, if anything I think it hurts them)

Only problem is that they are rather expensive, just like click clacks. Somewhere between 35-60 dollars before shipping, although a lot of work goes into those keycaps. Intricate designs, double/triple shot colors, etc. I personally think the price is fair, as long as the colors/designs are something you really like, bro caps reapers and ribbits are top notch keycaps. (As well as the V2 design)

Click clacks have raffles every now and then, but 4grabs take place more often, which are first come first serve and sell out in under a second as well. They cost about the same as the brobots, 30, 40, and 50 for single color, double shot, and triple shot caps respectively. But he did just sell a "Freedom" keycap in his last sale which cost around $160, but that was a very limited number keycap with a new design (Eagle)

I did win a brobot in the last sale, it was near the bottom of my list, its a toxic green/yellow V2 with black eyes, in a topre stem. I think I put 13 entries for the sale, maximum you could win was 4, and I only got 1, and it was my 10-11th entry.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, if I happen to see another raffle I'll enter, but I'm not going out of my way to get one.

After I make a car payment, insurance, and sign up for kickball ( cuz i'm cool like that ) I'm going to order another sprits pcb if I have enough cash left over.

( also waiting for mk.com to get some more keycaps and tex cases in stock so I can buy )


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know if they make, and if so, where they sell keycap sets for Buckling Spring boards? My Model M came in today and I'm not a huge fan of the stock keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know if they make, and if so, where they sell keycap sets for Buckling Spring boards? My Model M came in today and I'm not a huge fan of the stock keycaps.


Unicomp sells a lot of them

Unprinted sets:
http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/KSET

Printed sets:
http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/PSET

Red, Green, or Blue printed sets:
http://pckeyboard.com/page/Buttons/FullRGBKeys

All of the keycaps, random things:
http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/Buttons


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey guys I just saw this 68 key mech from feng in the IC of GH!

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61714.0

I'll be getting one of these (hopefully it makes it to a GB) since you can swap out leds and switches on the fly! It basically fits my requirement of a KB having arrow keys for gaming!


----------



## Blaise170

Having some issues with that Model M. I cannot get the alphas to work, yet the spacebar, system keys, and function keys do. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Having some issues with that Model M. I cannot get the alphas to work, yet the spacebar, system keys, and function keys do. Anyone know what the problem is?


What connector are you using to plug it in? If using an adapter to go to usb, it needs to be "active". If ps2, try shutting down, unplugging, replugging, and then restarting your rig.


----------



## Badwrench

If haven't seen this one, check it out. It is going to look killer!

This set really needs to hit the tipping point of 25.

The Royal Apollo GT kit:



http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/royal-apollo-gt-10-base-set/

This set was designed by Nubbinator.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> If haven't seen this one, check it out. It is going to look killer!
> 
> This set really needs to hit the tipping point of 25.
> 
> The Royal Apollo GT kit:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/royal-apollo-gt-10-base-set/
> 
> This set was designed by Nubbinator.


do want but only if backlighting compatible. i game and code in the dark.


----------



## Jixr

so you're saying you constantly have to look at your keyboard to find out which keys are what?

Sounds like a very inefficient programer to me...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> What connector are you using to plug it in? If using an adapter to go to usb, it needs to be "active". If ps2, try shutting down, unplugging, replugging, and then restarting your rig.


It is a USB connector, there is no adapter for PS/2.


----------



## Xaero252

I beg to differ... Model M's (older ones, at least) came with either DB9 serial or AT5 connectors. There exist both DB9 -> PS/2 and AT5->PS/2 adapters. But you are using the USB one, so yeah.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I beg to differ... Model M's (older ones, at least) came with either DB9 serial or AT5 connectors. There exist both DB9 -> PS/2 and AT5->PS/2 adapters. But you are using the USB one, so yeah.


Guess that was a bit ambiguous, I meant that I am not using a PS/2 adapter. It is a USB 122 key Model M by Unicomp.


----------



## Jixr

Massdrop has some good stuff,

Single colored double shot sets, dual colored double shot sets, and ducky PBT keycaps just got added today ( along with other goodies )
picking up some of these for msyelf.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Massdrop has some good stuff,
> 
> Single colored double shot sets, dual colored double shot sets, and ducky PBT keycaps just got added today ( along with other goodies )
> picking up some of these for msyelf.


I'm waiting for them to come back out with the LED color changers.


----------



## Jixr

Also, if you're wanting to pick up one of those granite/dolch/olivette sets, the GB host on GH is looking for people to take over other orders.

A little cheaper, and they have ISO and other optional mods that MassDrop does not have


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Massdrop has some good stuff,
> 
> Single colored double shot sets, dual colored double shot sets, and ducky PBT keycaps just got added today ( along with other goodies )
> picking up some of these for msyelf.


Thanks for mentioning these >.< It made me check Massdrop and I want at least one of those colored doubleshot ABS sets. I'm trying so hard not to spend more money on keyboard stuff, but now my resolve is being tested lol.


----------



## chino1974

Guys has anyone here had any experience with the Nopoo mechanical keyboards. They have them at newegg with different color switchs. Was wonder if it was worth getting one of those or just going with a Power 2? I have used a few mechanical keyboards but none like these. I've used a Levetron Mech 5 (too much stuff going on), Roccat Ryos MK Glow, Corsaur K60 (I know not fully mechanical. Lol!!) and now am usong a Logitech G710+. But I really wanna tey a tenkeyless or 60% keyboard. Something small as I really dont have much need for the number pad. And every time I look into this thread it makes me want to spend money seeing all the beautiful boards you all have.


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys has anyone here had any experience with the Nopoo mechanical keyboards. They have them at newegg with different color switchs. Was wonder if it was worth getting one of those or just going with a Power 2? I have used a few mechanical keyboards but none like these. I've used a Levetron Mech 5 (too much stuff going on), Roccat Ryos MK Glow, Corsaur K60 (I know not fully mechanical. Lol!!) and now am usong a Logitech G710+. But I really wanna tey a tenkeyless or 60% keyboard. Something small as I really dont have much need for the number pad. And every time I look into this thread it makes me want to spend money seeing all the beautiful boards you all have.


I don't have any personal experience with any Nopoo boards, but I haven't heard any real complaints or glaring issues regarding them. I assume Power 2 = Poker 2. Between getting a Nopoo or a Poker II, I would recommend getting a Poker II. Having a 60% keyboard is great if you don't mind missing the arrow keys and having the F row built into the number row. Having the extra space is really nice, especially if you have a smaller desk, and they're highly customizable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Forget the ABS doubleshots with the incorrect colour legends, CHECK OUT THAT KATANA! hahah!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Guess that was a bit ambiguous, I meant that I am not using a PS/2 adapter. It is a USB 122 key Model M by Unicomp.


Ahhh, that is a bit different. I saw your post on GH, and understand that you don't have a problem with your other boards. Have you tried different usb ports? That is a large board that needs a bit of amperage to function correctly. Try a couple different ports in the back of your rig. Also, have you tried it on a different computer?


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys has anyone here had any experience with the Nopoo mechanical keyboards. They have them at newegg with different color switchs. Was wonder if it was worth getting one of those or just going with a Power 2? I have used a few mechanical keyboards but none like these. I've used a Levetron Mech 5 (too much stuff going on), Roccat Ryos MK Glow, Corsaur K60 (I know not fully mechanical. Lol!!) and now am usong a Logitech G710+. But I really wanna tey a tenkeyless or 60% keyboard. Something small as I really dont have much need for the number pad. And every time I look into this thread it makes me want to spend money seeing all the beautiful boards you all have.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with any Nopoo boards, but I haven't heard any real complaints or glaring issues regarding them. I assume Power 2 = Poker 2. Between getting a Nopoo or a Poker II, I would recommend getting a Poker II. Having a 60% keyboard is great if you don't mind missing the arrow keys and having the F row built into the number row. Having the extra space is really nice, especially if you have a smaller desk, and they're highly customizable.
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant Poker II. Speed typing on my phone. Lol!! I have plenty of deskspace but I really dont use the number pad much and I dont play any mmo games so dont need all the macro keys ect.. I really like the look of those smaller keyboards. And seeing what the guys here have been doing with them makes me want one more and more.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Ahhh, that is a bit different. I saw your post on GH, and understand that you don't have a problem with your other boards. Have you tried different usb ports? That is a large board that needs a bit of amperage to function correctly. Try a couple different ports in the back of your rig. Also, have you tried it on a different computer?


I haven't tried it on my own desktop since it is currently in a few pieces but I tried it on my parents' desktop and my laptop and neither will work.


----------



## Fidelitas

When I ordered my Corsair K70 keyboard from Newegg I had never owned or used a mechanical keyboard in the past. I ordered my keyboard basically because I like Corsair products and the pictures of the backlit keyboard in red, looked amazing. I have been using the keyboard for about two months now and have a whole new appreciation for it.

Though I have a couple really nice gaming rigs, I have never really been what you would call an avid gamer. I like building my own computers and enjoy playing with my bios settings and different hardware to see how I can make them perform compared to benchmarking results that I see other people post. A gaming keyboard offers more features than I will use for daily computing.

In 2008, I purchased a Logitech Dinova Edge keyboard that came with a separate keypad. It was the most beautiful keyboard I ever owned, it looked like a piece of polished black glass sitting on my desk. Typing on it felt almost like getting your fingers massaged. Unfortunately while I was working out of the country, one of our neighbors decided to steal it and by the time my wife realized it was gone it was too late to recover it.

Using the Corsair keyboard certainly does not feel like my fingers are getting massaged and at first I really did not like the feel of typing on it. However, over the past couple of months, I have really learned to like the feel of typing on mechanical keys. Though I will continue to look for someone with a Logitech Dinova Edge in new condition, I have found a new type of keyboard that I will certainly enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I am gonna spend way too much money on that Granite set.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/granite-keycap-set


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I am gonna spend way too much money on that Granite set.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/granite-keycap-set


Dislikes for false advertisement.

I expected REAL granite.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I am gonna spend way too much money on that Granite set.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/granite-keycap-set


Did they get permission from Matt3o to do that set? If they didn't, that's really messed up since he designed it and ran the original GB for it.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Did they get permission from Matt3o to do that set? If they didn't, that's really messed up since he designed it and ran the original GB for it.


No I am pretty sure they did. He seemed to indicate that he was working with them on the GH thread.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61612.0;topicseen


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Did they get permission from Matt3o to do that set? If they didn't, that's really messed up since he designed it and ran the original GB for it.


Discussion on the 4th page seems to suggest so.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> No I am pretty sure they did. He seemed to indicate that he was working with them on the GH thread.
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61612.0;topicseen


Well, I PMed him just to make sure. It would suck if he didn't sign off on it.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

This, this, and this really seem to indicate that he is working with them on this.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> This, this, and this really seem to indicate that he is working with them on this.


What advantage would a granite key set provide to you?


----------



## Fidelitas

This is the cockiest keyboard on the face of this planet. Unfortunately, they don't make them anymore. When Logitech introduced in back in early 2000, they sold for just under $300.00


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> What advantage would a granite key set provide to you?


If the stock keycaps are not very high quality, then these will outlast them and also feel better. Other people buy them for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## KuroShibi

This is the best non mech keyboard. I'd trade my DS3 for it.

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/maximus/


----------



## X-Nine

I just want to punch myself in the face, and then the kidneys right now. I said "hey, I'll wait a couple of days for the massdrop on the portal keys, they'll be around." Nope, sold out of the 1.25 versions. Total, utter, fail on my part.

On the plus side, still loving my Code Clear. And now thinking about getting some extra keysets. Any good PBT doubleshot backlit keycap sets out there?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just want to punch myself in the face, and then the kidneys right now. I said "hey, I'll wait a couple of days for the massdrop on the portal keys, they'll be around." Nope, sold out of the 1.25 versions. Total, utter, fail on my part.
> 
> On the plus side, still loving my Code Clear. And now thinking about getting some extra keysets. Any good PBT doubleshot backlit keycap sets out there?


you pretty much have to wait for the Vortex PBT DS unless you can find someone's deck legend keycaps(as I don't think they sell keycaps alone)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I just want to punch myself in the face, and then the kidneys right now. I said "hey, I'll wait a couple of days for the massdrop on the portal keys, they'll be around." Nope, sold out of the 1.25 versions. Total, utter, fail on my part.
> 
> On the plus side, still loving my Code Clear. And now thinking about getting some extra keysets. Any good PBT doubleshot backlit keycap sets out there?


If it makes you feel any better, I did the same thing.









Some non-backlit sets look fine with a backlight.


----------



## roflcopter159

I would love to get that Granite set. Looks soooo good. Unfortunately, I don't think I can drop $75 on a key set right now







If it was only the $30 for the whole kit (instead of just for the common kit) I would be typing in credit card info right now


----------



## TheMadProfessor

So I was looking aroung for programmable keyboards, and I came across this:



http://www.fentek-ind.com/program.htm#kblk1800

Basically, it's a 132-key programmable keyboard, but the description is a little vague as to the types of switches they use.

So, I gave them a call, and found out from them that the switch type is a kind of hybrid mechanical/membrane, using a rubberdome to process the signal, but providing a tactile feedback.

Has anyone ever heard of switches like that?


----------



## fateswarm

It looks pointless but I guess it's mainly for 'reaching departments' based on their description.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> So, I gave them a call, and found out from them that the switch type is a kind of hybrid mechanical/membrane, using a rubberdome to process the signal, but providing a tactile feedback.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of switches like that?


Maybe Topre?


----------



## Jixr

nah, its not a topre, probably just a really nice feeling rubber dome.


----------



## Blaise170

It's probably a membrane with springy keys. I see knock off "mechanical" boards on ebay using this tech all the time.


----------



## Sempre

Yeah its just the "hybrid" thing reminded me of Topre.

BTW anyone knows about the Razer (orange & green) switches? Are they just re-branded Kalih switches or did they modify it?

I tried them out a couple of days ago and I really liked the orange switch as opposed the the Cherry red switch. It felt more sturdy and less wobbly.

The green one, which is supposed to replace the Cherry blue, felt lighter. Even though it has the same actuation force (50g). The tactile point is less pronounced, so it takes less force to press the switch. Maybe that's why it felt lighter than a blue to me with the same 50g spring.


----------



## Jixr

the razers are simply just rebranded kalih switches ( it still has their logo on the switch housing )

the tactile bumps are the same, but what you're feeling is the difference in actuation point heights, the greens are higher than the blues, so compared to the green, when the blue actuates, the spring is compressed more, which is why it feels slightly stiffer.

and the orange=/=reds, its compared to cherry browns.
( and they are all less wobbly than cherry switches, which is the thing I really like about them )


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the razers are simply just rebranded kalih switches ( it still has their logo on the switch housing )
> 
> the tactile bumps are the same, but what you're feeling is the difference in actuation point heights, the greens are higher than the blues, so compared to the green, when the blue actuates, the spring is compressed more, which is why it feels slightly stiffer.


Oh, thanks for clearing that up. btw is it a good or bad thing that it actuates higher?

Quote:


> and the orange=/=reds, its compared to cherry browns.


Really! I've never had the chance of trying browns, but isn't it supposed to have some sort of tactility? The orange switch felt linear to me.
Quote:


> ( and they are all less wobbly than cherry switches, which is the thing I really like about them )


Yeah that's what I appreciated about it.


----------



## Jixr

The actuation point height is personal preference I would think, but I like that there is less dead space between the key being all the way up and actuation.

yeah, the bumps in browns are not very pronounced, thats why some people say they feel like sandy or dirty red switches.

If I could get my hands on some khail switches that were linear and wobbled less, I would love to have them, toss some black switches in it, and perfect switch for me.


----------



## Sempre

Well I've bought a Max switch tester from ebay that should be here in ~two weeks. It would help me on which switch my next board will be. I like my mx blue QFR but sometimes the sound is really inconvenient.

I would have considered the razer if not for its non standard key sizes in the bottom row, and the case design does not impress me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If I could get my hands on some khail switches that were linear and wobbled less, I would love to have them, toss some black switches in it, and perfect switch for me.


Maybe you could get a cheap board and harvest the switches. I found a couple of them, though i'm not sure if they are legit:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/V500-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-mechanical-keyboard-gaming-keyboard-computer-keyboard/1935565822.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mechanical-keyboard-m5-led-keyboard-black-shaft-usb-key-capacitor-pen/967718514.html
http://en.jd.com/product/genius-mechanical-keyboard-m1/586351.html


----------



## Blaise170

I've heard clears are really nice for sound. They are tactile but not clicky. Grey switches are heavier than clears if you are in to that.


----------



## Jixr

I've thought about it, but paying $60 for a little less key wobble hasn't swayed me just yet. ( and my blacks are very well broken in and feel AMAZING )

and at blaise, thre are two versions of grays, clicky and non clicky. just an FYI


----------



## Sempre

True it's probably not worth it. Maybe you'll get lucky and find a cheap used Kailh board on ebay. A full set of Cherry switches is around $50 so put that into perspective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've heard clears are really nice for sound. They are tactile but not clicky. Grey switches are heavier than clears if you are in to that.


I actually heard it on youtube. Its pleasant indeed, similar to how Topre sounds. I read a lot that stock Clears are fatiguing.
The switch tester i bought has the popular switches + green, clear, white, and grey switches. Hopefully it'll be clear which one i like.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've thought about it, but paying $60 for a little less key wobble hasn't swayed me just yet. ( and my blacks are very well broken in and feel AMAZING )
> 
> and at blaise, thre are two versions of grays, clicky and non clicky. just an FYI


Wasn't aware of that actually, I thought there was only grey (tactile) and dark grey (linear). In any case, you'd have to make a custom board because I'm unaware of any keyboards that come stock with grey switches other than the spacebars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> True it's probably not worth it. Maybe you'll get lucky and find a cheap used Kailh board on ebay. A full set of Cherry switches is around $50 so put that into perspective.
> I actually heard it on youtube. Its pleasant indeed, similar to how Topre sounds. I read a lot that stock Clears are fatiguing.
> The switch tester i bought has the popular switches + green, clear, white, and grey switches. Hopefully it'll be clear which one i like.


I have the same switch tester and it helped make my decision, but to really get an idea you need to test out keyboards. See if any local stores have mechs laying out that you can test out. You can also mod them into ergo clears.


----------



## Sempre

The stores i went to only had mx red, razer green and orange switches. I liked orange the most. I wanted to try mx browns and blacks but they were out of stock. And clears are impossible to find for off-the-shelf keyboards so my only chance is the switch tester :\


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've thought about it, but paying $60 for a little less key wobble hasn't swayed me just yet. ( and my blacks are very well broken in and feel AMAZING )
> 
> and at blaise, thre are two versions of grays, clicky and non clicky. just an FYI


Clicky grey is super rare, kinda like Hirose genuine "Orange" switches. The main two types are linear and tactile. Most people only buy tactile though because linear greys are pointless (expensive, not smooth)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Clicky grey is super rare, kinda like Hirose genuine "Orange" switches. The main two types are linear and tactile. Most people only buy tactile though because linear greys are pointless (expensive, not smooth)


I have a linear grey, it might be the smoothest switch I have. Although, it was from an old board, so it is really broken in.


----------



## X-Nine

Clears are very quiet compared to Reds, or even Blacks. It's almost like typing in a rubber dome.. You know, without the crap quality.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> The stores i went to only had mx red, razer green and orange switches. I liked orange the most. I wanted to try mx browns and blacks but they were out of stock. And clears are impossible to find for off-the-shelf keyboards so my only chance is the switch tester :\


yeah, you won't find clears in a store or on most big box sites.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have a linear grey, it might be the smoothest switch I have. Although, it was from an old board, so it is really broken in.


The old ones can be pretty smooth, but I don't think they made full keyboards with MX greys, so it would be difficult to harvest.


----------



## HPE1000

I kinda liked this picture, it's the capacitive matrix from my kishsaver, backlit by my desk lamp. These model f pcbs are kinda scary to handle lol, pretty thin and flexible.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My 30th mechanical keyboard, MuAhAhAh!







It's a Cooler Master Novatouch TKL with Topre hybrid 'stems' that can fit both Cherry and Topre keycaps.



A close up of the hybrid Topre and Cherry stems...


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My 30th mechanical keyboard, MuAhAhAh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Cooler Master Novatouch TKL with Topre hybrid 'stems' that can fit both Cherry and Topre keycaps.
> SNIP what is it like to type on?


----------



## connectwise

I'd hate to believe him. I currently have 3... Already too much, this guy's had 30.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'd hate to believe him. I currently have 3... Already too much, this guy's had 30.


Heh, my bad, miscounted the number of keyboards I have, it's now at 27 (including a Ducky DK9008 and a Lexmark Model M which I'd gotten w/o boxes). I'd posted the pic below in the Ducky section....


At davcc22, it feels quite similar to the Leopold FC660C though the thock is a tad louder, and sounds a tad sharper too. Still getting to know this board so I'll refrain from further comments.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'd hate to believe him. I currently have 3... Already too much, this guy's had 30.


Oh believe him. You haven't seen the specialized keyboard forums yet. They are full of those people.


----------



## JKuhn

Just a quick question (not that it's urgent at this stage):

How hard is it to find Alps caps, and where can I find them? I currently have most of the caps from an old Acer rubber dome board (I just had to remove the stems from the caps, they're a bit stiffer but they mostly fit except for the stabilizers). The Caps lock (the Acer one mounts off-center), space bar (too long to use without a stabilizer), main Enter, and forward slash on the numeric side (the Acer one is missing) are the old caps.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Heh, my bad, miscounted the number of keyboards I have, it's now at 27 (including a Ducky DK9008 and a Lexmark Model M which I'd gotten w/o boxes). I'd posted the pic below in the Ducky section....
> 
> 
> At davcc22, it feels quite similar to the Leopold FC660C though the thock is a tad louder, and sounds a tad sharper too. Still getting to know this board so I'll refrain from further comments.


******* mate
umm what sort of paint works on the quick fire xt because im tempted to paint it red


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Clears are very quiet compared to Reds, or even Blacks. It's almost like typing in a rubber dome.. You know, without the crap quality.


That's good to know. You've got the Code clears if I remember correctly. Are the stock clears fatiguing as most people say?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Clears are very quiet compared to Reds, or even Blacks. It's almost like typing in a rubber dome.. You know, without the crap quality.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know. You've got the Code clears if I remember correctly. Are the stock clears fatiguing as most people say?
Click to expand...

I've only had it a week, and with my clinic hours I haven't been home enough to type on it a lot, but I haven't noticed anything. I do kind of miss the click now, but it's alright, I finally have a board I can see at night again. I guess I could have gone back to my Max kb but I wanted to have a clear board and I love it so far.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'd hate to believe him. I currently have 3... Already too much, this guy's had 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, my bad, miscounted the number of keyboards I have, it's now at 27 (including a Ducky DK9008 and a Lexmark Model M which I'd gotten w/o boxes). I'd posted the pic below in the Ducky section....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At davcc22, it feels quite similar to the Leopold FC660C though the thock is a tad louder, and sounds a tad sharper too. Still getting to know this board so I'll refrain from further comments.
Click to expand...

I envy you!









Just got a Rosewill RK-9100 w/ blues and I have a Poker II w/ Blacks on the way.


----------



## HPE1000

PS the novatouch does NOT support topre keycaps.


----------



## HPE1000

Dusty potato for fixing my club entry.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dusty potato for fixing my club entry.


Nice collection HPE1000!! I've been using mechanical keyboards for about 2 years now. But am hust actually getting bit by the bug. My caselabs build is finally just about done so I needed to find something else to waste money and obsess over. Lol!! HPE1000 what are the 2 lower row keyboards? I want to get a noce Poker II or something in that style. So far I've used all bigger gaming mech boards like the Levetron Mech5 (really gaudy) Corsair K60, Roccat Ryos MK Glow and now am using a Logitech G710+. I joined a group buy on MD for the doubleshot sculpted keycaps in red with white legends, white with red and blue with white for now.


----------



## PCSarge

dem IBM boards.....i have really old ones with 5 pin plugs on them.

more correctly the IBM 5 pin DIN connector:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Nice collection HPE1000!! I've been using mechanical keyboards for about 2 years now. But am hust actually getting bit by the bug. My caselabs build is finally just about done so I needed to find something else to waste money and obsess over. Lol!! HPE1000 what are the 2 lower row keyboards? I want to get a noce Poker II or something in that style. So far I've used all bigger gaming mech boards like the Levetron Mech5 (really gaudy) Corsair K60, Roccat Ryos MK Glow and now am using a Logitech G710+. I joined a group buy on MD for the doubleshot sculpted keycaps in red with white legends, white with red and blue with white for now.


Thanks









If you are looking to waste money, keyboards might be right up your alley, especially keycaps, novelty/artisan and sets









The two bottom keyboards are a poker 2 with mx blacks and blank black keycaps on the left, and on the right it is a custom keyboard. Aluminum case, face w pcb, thick acrylic plate, cherry mx clear switches that are lubricated and have 67g springs, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> dem IBM boards.....i have really old ones with 5 pin plugs on them.
> 
> more correctly the IBM 5 pin DIN connector:


Can't beat an old ibm keyboard.









Only problem is how much space they take up


----------



## connectwise

On the next episode of


----------



## chino1974

HPE1000 have you heard of the Nopoo brand mechanical keyboards? I was looking on newegg and they have a Poker II and the Nopoo. It looks almost like a Poker II but has a red ring around the faceplate. I'm trying to find someone that has some type of firsthand experience with them before I decide over that or the Poker II.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> dem IBM boards.....i have really old ones with 5 pin plugs on them.
> 
> more correctly the IBM 5 pin DIN connector:


My OEMMAX also had the old 5-pin DIN, I just re-wired it to PS/2.


----------



## Jixr

is it weird if I like typing on my cheaper CoolerMaster XT vs my basically all custom 60%?

Just something about having a case stuffed with clay and no metal case to 'ping' off of, my XT is probably my favorite keyboard I have.
Its amazing the difference in sounds when everything is the exact same except for the case.

It has a nice deep thock to it, where my 60 still has more of the plasticy sound.
( though the look and feel of the alum case on my 60% is pretty sweet too )


----------



## Mega Man

September










http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-blackwidow-chroma-stealth

http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-blackwidow-chroma

most happy about the stealth


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> is it weird if I like typing on my cheaper CoolerMaster XT vs my basically all custom 60%?
> 
> Just something about having a case stuffed with clay and no metal case to 'ping' off of, my XT is probably my favorite keyboard I have.
> Its amazing the difference in sounds when everything is the exact same except for the case.
> 
> It has a nice deep thock to it, where my 60 still has more of the plasticy sound.
> ( though the look and feel of the alum case on my 60% is pretty sweet too )


You should take a video for example.


----------



## Ksireaper

Does anyone know when the Ducky Shine 4 will be available? So i am thinking i might wait for the DS4 rather than buy now. Been looking to pick up a DS3 but they seem to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Does anyone know when the Ducky Shine 4 will be available? So i am thinking i might wait for the DS4 rather than buy now. Been looking to pick up a DS3 but they seem to be out of stock everywhere.


i beleive ducky boards are always pretty limited runs, try ncix.com, thats where i got mine


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Does anyone know when the Ducky Shine 4 will be available? So i am thinking i might wait for the DS4 rather than buy now. Been looking to pick up a DS3 but they seem to be out of stock everywhere.


NCIX usually has them stocked, as does mechanicalkeyboards.com.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i beleive ducky boards are always pretty limited runs, try ncix.com, thats where i got mine


Not all Ducky boards are limited runs, just the special editions like the Year of the Snake version or Tuhaojin version you have.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You should take a video for example.


I'm generally not a fan of typing videos, because most of them just use the onboard mic on the camera, so the sound you'll hear on the video isn't what it actually sounds like, but maybe I'll make one.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Is there anything you can do to reduce the metallic 'ping' noise on a DS3? Still amazed how much of a better typing experience my QFR is over my Ducky. My rosewill too.


----------



## Jixr

You can lube the springs, and open the case and stuff it full of material, it may or may not help much.


----------



## phillyd

My KBT keybpoard crapped out on me...and they're completely OOS. My BWT has been down due to a bad connector for a while.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My KBT keybpoard crapped out on me...and they're completely OOS. My BWT has been down due to a bad connector for a while.


I can replace that female usb connector for you.


----------



## TK421

Random question: can we make keyboards out of omron switches? The ones usually used in mouse clickers so we can have extremely short key travel and faster debounce time?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Random question: can we make keyboards out of omron switches? The ones usually used in mouse clickers so we can have extremely short key travel and faster debounce time?


In theory, you can make keyboard switches out of anything.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> In theory, you can make keyboard switches out of *anything*.


buisnessman: lets make switches out of dog poop and call them cherry "mushy" switches

cherry company owner: uhm...that doesnt seem like it will work

buisnessman: of course it will, we'll freeze dry it before forming!

cherry company owner: get this man out of my sight *facepalm*


----------



## Jixr

Cheapo alum. poker cases are on massdrop.

$60, its vortex, so don't expect it to be top quality, but I wish I had bought this instead of the acrlyic tex case


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know a good PS/2 to USB adapter? I'm looking on Amazon but all of the active adapters have reviews saying that they are being sent generics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> buisnessman: lets make switches out of dog poop and call them cherry "mushy" switches
> 
> cherry company owner: uhm...that doesnt seem like it will work
> 
> buisnessman: of course it will, we'll freeze dry it before forming!
> 
> cherry company owner: get this man out of my sight *facepalm*


Any kind of switch.


----------



## Jeronbernal

There's one included in the filco I'm selling hehehe *wink wink*


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know a good PS/2 to USB adapter? I'm looking on Amazon but all of the active adapters have reviews saying that they are being sent generics.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> buisnessman: lets make switches out of dog poop and call them cherry "mushy" switches
> 
> cherry company owner: uhm...that doesnt seem like it will work
> 
> buisnessman: of course it will, we'll freeze dry it before forming!
> 
> cherry company owner: get this man out of my sight *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> Any kind of switch.
Click to expand...

Yes, but that one would be called a "shwitch".


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> There's one included in the filco I'm selling hehehe *wink wink*


I don't like Browns.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I can replace that female usb connector for you.


YGPM


----------



## Paradigm84

Almost 3100 Granite sets sold on Massdrop as of the time of posting, even though each person is likely buying several, that's a ridiculous amount, hopefully this encourages more similar group buys to be brought to Massdrop.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> YGPM


Wait, does Performance PCs have a warehouse in Louisville?


----------



## Sempre

Any poker 2 owners here know if you can program the FN,PN,right CTRL and right shift to be dedicated arrow keys?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Almost 3100 Granite sets sold on Massdrop as of the time of posting, even though each person is likely buying several, that's a ridiculous amount, hopefully this encourages more similar group buys to be brought to Massdrop.


Imagine if this was a GMK group buy


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Wait, does Performance PCs have a warehouse in Louisville?


Nope, I just work for em online.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Nope, I just work for em online.


Ooh I see, last time I ordered it came from FL.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Almost 3100 Granite sets sold on Massdrop as of the time of posting, even though each person is likely buying several, that's a ridiculous amount, hopefully this encourages more similar group buys to be brought to Massdrop.


I ordered thought the GH GB since I wanted the mod keys, but the turn out is pretty crazy.
And the price is very reasonable for something more custom looking.
Though the mass number of units ordered is probably going to delay both parties on getting their items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Any poker 2 owners here know if you can program the FN,PN,right CTRL and right shift to be dedicated arrow keys?


Unfortunately not, thats why the PokerX > Poker2 I sold my poker2 so I could by myself another pokerX, but they are becoming hard to find, and can cost as much as a new poker2


----------



## X-Nine

Do you have to use both parts of the ergodox keyboardkeyboard, or can you just use the left side? My understanding is that the main PCB and USB wire are on the right hand?

Since Logitech probably won't release a mechanical G13, I thought it would be neat if ergodox could be used as a gaming board....


----------



## Sniping

I considered this before. You need to have both sides since the left side isn't connected directly to the computer. All you have to do is push the right side off to the side to have a "gaming pad". It works quite well actually.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I'm curious... I know there exists the capability to design a keyboard from the ground up (WASD being the most predominant), but is there a company that will let you design a custom keyboard with macro keys?

Alternately, are there any macro keypads out there that use mechanical switches?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I'm curious... I know there exists the capability to design a keyboard from the ground up (WASD being the most predominant), but is there a company that will let you design a custom keyboard with macro keys?
> 
> Alternately, are there any macro keypads out there that use mechanical switches?


you can buy a number pad and use autohot key to make it a giant macro pad if you want, you can get alum cases, acrlyic and lots other options for those builds.


----------



## HPE1000

You might want to look into something like this, I am sure they will work out cases once they are done.

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61306.0


----------



## dangerousHobo

Anyone know where I can pick up a Ducky Mini at online?

None of their US dealers they list on their site carry it.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerousHobo*
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up a Ducky Mini at online?


Here.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Unfortunately not, thats why the PokerX > Poker2 I sold my poker2 so I could by myself another pokerX, but they are becoming hard to find, and can cost as much as a new poker2


Well that's unfortunate. Maybe my best bet is to get the poker 2 and try to find a custom 60% pcb.


----------



## HPE1000

ಠ__ಠ


----------



## Blaise170

Can someone explain to me why the skull click clacks are so expensive? Just curious.


----------



## Sniping

Works of art made by CC. They're copyrighted as there have been several issues with clones before (there's one right now). They're rare but I find that to be part of the fun. All of the keys that are sold by click clack are top notch quality. I've seen/owned a lot of "artisan" keycaps but no one has matched click clack. Bro Caps has keys that come really close and they've become very popular too but they still have noticeable inconsistencies.


----------



## HPE1000

They are expensive because people are willing to pay those crazy prices, I would never pay aftermarket prices for a keycap though, so I only get my keycaps directly from the makers. Or if someone is nice they will sell them at cost.

I got this click clack for free though, from a giveaway a while back.


----------



## Jixr

e-peen really, I would like one, but I would only pay for a bro bot, and would never consider paying above cost.

I'm also getting some more things for my end game board, got some vintage blacks on the way, and some blue and cyan LED's


----------



## fateswarm

That's why 3D printers are needed. To avoid crooks like those.


----------



## Badwrench

This thread needs more pics







Some new caps from Nubbinator to go with my Miami set. His caps are definitely some of my favorites, truly little works of art.


----------



## Jixr

"awesome mix vol1" keycap.


----------



## Mega Man

thought this was a decent buy, i have the stealth and i love it !

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=96877&promoid=1011

granted only 10... but still 10 less


----------



## Sempre

Orange switch! Nice.
Don't forget to tell us your impressions when it arrives


----------



## Mega Man

i have my stealth i love it, always preferred rubber domes because i cant stand the clicking... it drives me up a wall .....


----------



## Sempre

That's how i feel about my Blues, sometimes it gets distracting. But when i wear my headphones and type, its a great experience. That's why I'm going to try the clears and browns when my switch tester arrives.


----------



## Mega Man

yea i didnt know about browns when i heard "mechanical keyboard" that is all i could see


----------



## Blaise170

Compared to Blues/Whites/Greens, I personally do not like Clears. They are quiet but not clicky enough.


----------



## Nephalem

I love Greens, My friend bought a Code Keyboard with greens and now I'm going to change my blacks to greens, I absolutely HATE blacks, they don't click and they feel horrible because of no tactile, I feel I bottom out far to often due to the lack of tactility.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Yay Miami! I've removed the stock key caps and installed the Miami set, the Novatouch is now my daily driver.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys... Which mechanical keyboards do you guys prefer? Ducky Shine III vs WASD v2 vs some other option? What do each option have over the other options? I want to have numpad on the left side of the keyboard... since there isn't one, tenkeyless might be nice... I'm not immediately considering a purchase but it'd be cool to know what I'd get if I decide to. (I need backlit keyboards.) I'd want browns or blues.


----------



## Sempre

I dont own either board but usually i read people recommending Ducky over WASD.
For TKLs there's a lot to choose from: Filco MJ2, CM QFR, KUL 87, Ducky Shine.

But since you want it back-lit that will limit you somewhat.

Here's Ducky shine TKL, Blue back-lit:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=898
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=897

There's also a Quickfire Rapid-I on Amazon but it seems its out of stock and TigerDirect wants $150 for it
http://www.amazon.com/QuickFire-Mechanical-Keyboard-ActivLite-Technology/dp/B00M562EQU/

Also if you want a number pad you can get it by itself and place it on the left of your keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

I like my Shine III so I'm a bit partial to that board. If you are a sucker for cool lighting effects, Ducky is definitely the way to go.


----------



## BoredErica

I'd probably just keep the lighting at one mode forever. The keycaps on my CM Storm Trigger are wearing out already within 2 years. The letter "o" is not a giant, white, smudge.







And replacing the keycaps costs half the cost of the keyboard.

So I guess I'd like a quality keyboard that has good keycaps and good all-around build quality.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd probably just keep the lighting at one mode forever. The keycaps on my CM Storm Trigger are wearing out already within 2 years. The letter "o" is not a giant, white, smudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And replacing the keycaps costs half the cost of the keyboard.
> 
> So I guess I'd like a quality keyboard that has good keycaps and good all-around build quality.


The PBT keycap Ducky is your friend then. Also, I bought a set of these Vortex doubleshot keycaps and they are awesome, the Ducky PBT are also shown on this first page, I have 3 Ducky keyboards with these different PBT sets and I like those keycaps very much. But the Vortex are slightly better IMO... http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?m=&c=40&l=product_list&sortby=price:desc


----------



## X-Nine

Max Keyboards currently has 20% off for labor day. I think for anyone looking for a backlit keyboard and doesn't consider buying one of these, it would be a little foolish. Great product and customer service.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd probably just keep the lighting at one mode forever. The keycaps on my CM Storm Trigger are wearing out already within 2 years. The letter "o" is not a giant, white, smudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And replacing the keycaps costs half the cost of the keyboard.
> 
> So I guess I'd like a quality keyboard that has good keycaps and good all-around build quality.


Your keycaps are pad printed and will wear out very quickly. They aren't expensive though--you can find replacement sets being sold for $5-$10, sometimes people even give them out for free.

Rosewill sells doubleshot keycaps that are manufactured by Tai Hao. They're the best bang for the buck keycaps if you're interested in quality keycaps for cheap.


----------



## HPE1000

The trigger is backlit though, I don't think I have seen anyone give away backlit keycaps for a keyboard. Now if it was a quickfire rapid, that would be a different story.


----------



## connectwise

Massdrop has the k65 for around 70 dollars.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Your keycaps are pad printed and will wear out very quickly. They aren't expensive though--you can find replacement sets being sold for $5-$10, sometimes people even give them out for free.
> 
> Rosewill sells doubleshot keycaps that are manufactured by Tai Hao. They're the best bang for the buck keycaps if you're interested in quality keycaps for cheap.


Yeah, I don't think those are transparent for backlit keyboards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The trigger is backlit though, I don't think I have seen anyone give away backlit keycaps for a keyboard. Now if it was a quickfire rapid, that would be a different story.


Wait, why would it be a different story? Looks like it has same keycaps than the Storm Trigger.


----------



## HPE1000

A different story because nobody keeps the stock keycaps on their quickfire rapids, they are just laser etched cheapo abs keycaps. The trigger is backlit, the quickfire rapid isn't, the quickfire rapids kekcaps are essentially useless and plenty of people either give them away or sell them for 10 dollars.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So I got my Poker II with blacks today, I like it... It's rather nice! Will definitely take some getting used to though. I also like how it feels like I'm typing on wood, even though it's plastic lol









edit: all them typos tho.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A different story because nobody keeps the stock keycaps on their quickfire rapids, they are just laser etched cheapo abs keycaps. The trigger is backlit, the quickfire rapid isn't, the quickfire rapids kekcaps are essentially useless and plenty of people either give them away or sell them for 10 dollars.


Most of my stock qfr caps died horrible deaths for "keyboard science"


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Most of my stock qfr caps died horrible deaths for "keyboard science"


Now I'm interested to hear what mad science was performed.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Got my first mech today. Quickfire TK. Not sure why I didn't transition earlier. Love it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Got my first mech today. Quickfire TK. Not sure why I didn't transition earlier. Love it.


You'll never want to go back! ... unless you still have to use a laptop. Part of the reason I bought a poker II, for travel if I'm to be away from home overnight let's say.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Most of my stock qfr caps died horrible deaths for "keyboard science"


That phrase.


----------



## ranviper

At home I have, and love, the Feenix Autore. It's got mx browns.



And at work, I have an IBM Model F knock-off with buckling springs.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> At home I have, and love, the Feenix Autore. It's got mx browns.
> 
> 
> 
> And at work, I have an IBM Model F with buckling springs.


That is a Unicomp Model M 122 key.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> You'll never want to go back! ... unless you still have to use a laptop. Part of the reason I bought a poker II, for travel if I'm to be away from home overnight let's say.


I actually in part bought this one for my math class at school, as the laptop I'm forced to use their has about half of the keys left. I needed something with a numpad, else I might have gone with a poker 2. That and it's a bit expensive. I supposed an aluminum k65 would have worked too.


----------



## ranviper

At home I have, and love, the Feenix Autore. It's got mx browns.



And at work, I have an IBM Model M knock-off with buckling springs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> That is a Unicomp Model M 122 key.


It's actually neither. Its a knock off brand called 10zig that was made to look just like the IBM model F's we have for the as/400 terminals we have in the building. I just called it a model f because that's the thing people will recognize, and that is effectively what it is.

http://www.bosanova.net/122-keyboard.html


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Thought I'd show my modest collection.





have to give my Quickfire TK some love too!



Sorry for the potatoes!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> At home I have, and love, the Feenix Autore. It's got mx browns.
> 
> 
> 
> And at work, I have an IBM Model F with buckling springs.
> 
> 
> It's actually neither. Its a knock off brand called 10zig that was made to look just like the IBM model F's we have for the as/400 terminals we have in the building. *I just called it a model f because that's the thing people will recognize, and that is effectively what it is*.
> 
> http://www.bosanova.net/122-keyboard.html


Stop calling it a model *F* because it is not one, It is not buckling spring over capacitive contact but rather buckling spring over membrane sheet ( model M )

There should be a sticker under the keyboard that says Unicomp Model M.



More info if you need it.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Stop calling it a model *F* because it is not one, It is not buckling spring over capacitive contact but rather buckling spring over membrane sheet ( model M )
> 
> There should be a sticker under the keyboard that says Unicomp Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> More info if you need it.


Calm down captain tight pants, I am referring to it's layout, which is identical to the MODEL F's we have in the building, the terminal keyboards.

http://wiki.geekhack.org/images/9/9f/F-122-A01-case-before.JPG


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Calm down captain tight pants, I am referring to it's layout, which is identical to the MODEL F's we have in the building, the terminal keyboards.
> 
> http://wiki.geekhack.org/images/9/9f/F-122-A01-case-before.JPG


I am very calm and lets be an adult about this, admit to being wrong; there is no need for name calling. IBM Model *M* 122 key also looks like that. I just wanted to make sure if anyone ever referred back to your comment they wouldn't be misinformed.

What if someone new to mechanical keyboards read your comment seen that unit on ebay and bought it thinking it was a model F?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Calm down captain tight pants, I am referring to it's layout, which is identical to the MODEL F's we have in the building, the terminal keyboards.
> 
> http://wiki.geekhack.org/images/9/9f/F-122-A01-case-before.JPG


There are Model M 122s as well. There's a world of difference between a Model M and Model F in terms of feel and build quality. I don't care for Model Ms, but Model Fs have some heft to them, have metal plates on the base, feel and sound better to type on, and are just all around more solid boards...which is why they're more expensive.

The point is to be accurate since there is a tremendous difference between the two.


----------



## ranviper

Y'all are relentless.

lol JK. Then I stand corrected. Either way it's a solid board and I enjoy having it at work. Though my co-workers would probably prefer I use something quieter.


----------



## X-Nine

Has no one seen this?
https://www.crowdsupply.com/multiplxd/axios-keyboard


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Has no one seen this?
> https://www.crowdsupply.com/multiplxd/axios-keyboard


I wish I could find the thread, but that looks like a keyboard someone on Geekhack was designing because they weren't happy with the Ergodox tenting.


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, by Acidfire. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44940.1440


----------



## davcc22

hmm found this http://store.thermaltake.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=144 darned cheap id say


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Y'all are relentless.
> 
> lol JK. Then I stand corrected. Either way it's a solid board and I enjoy having it at work. Though my co-workers would probably prefer I use something quieter.


Did you look into doing a floss mod?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Did you look into doing a floss mod?


Never heard of it. I'd love to follow your link, but I am banned from Geekhack for using a VPN. -.-


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Never heard of it. I'd love to follow your link, but I am banned from Geekhack for using a VPN. -.-


What about DT?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hmm found this http://store.thermaltake.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=144 darned cheap id say


I'd think about it if it wasn't black switches. I didn't like the last Tt board I had though.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Now I'm interested to hear what mad science was performed.


Nothing note worthy. There was painting/dremmeling/heat involved, but the caps are just too thin and cheap. Still, figured out that painted caps can be done decently but they lose a bit of feel (always feel sticky due to losing the texture on top).


----------



## X-Nine

If one were to 3D print caps, what printer would they use? I've seen several out there that just look... Cheap. The plastic always has ridges and jitters in it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Nothing note worthy. There was painting/dremmeling/heat involved, but the caps are just too thin and cheap. Still, figured out that painted caps can be done decently but they lose a bit of feel (always feel sticky due to losing the texture on top).


Ah. You could've tried hydrodipping, I've seen it used for Xbox controller modding, so I'd assume it'd work for caps too.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm almost tempted to make a lego keycap with one of the extra keycaps that came with my Poker II.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, by Acidfire. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=44940.1440


Oh wow, those are gorgeous! I especially love how they're angled, not to mention the slightly lower thumb section as well as the central keypads! ....I am so going to have to pick up a soldering iron and supplies really soon here (and not just so I can build one of those, but so I can actually start a bunch of project PCBs I picked up two years ago, lol)


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, I'm going to try and sort out any missing KOTM keycaps, so can anyone who has won but not received a keycap please PM me this info:


Competition thread link:
Prize Won:
Full OCN Username:
Full Name:
Full Address & Post/Zip Code:
Tankguys Email Address:
Thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, I'm going to try and sort out any missing KOTM keycaps, so can anyone who has won but not received a keycap please PM me this info:
> 
> 
> Competition thread link:
> Prize Won:
> Full OCN Username:
> Full Name:
> Full Address & Post/Zip Code:
> Tankguys Email Address:
> Thanks.


Hi Para!

You sent mine 7th of August so I expect it to arrive here around the 7th of Sept. If it doesn't arrive after a week or two, I'll PM you!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hi Para!
> 
> You sent mine 7th of August so I expect it to arrive here around the 7th of Sept. If it doesn't arrive after a week or two, I'll PM you!


Ok, cheers.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> What about DT?


Interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I spent so much money on the Granite set.... and it doesn't even ship til November.


----------



## HPE1000

I have too much stuff on order/in the mail, I wasn't planning on this and it is just starting to pile up.

-dark grey blank pbt cherry profile keycaps
-blank pbt rgb modifiers
-some solder
-jd40 keyboard
-model f converter
-topre toxic brobot v2
-3 silver checker buckling spring click clacks
-a toxic dolly from nubbs
-probably more..

Gonna be a good next month or so


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have too much stuff on order/in the mail, I wasn't planning on this and it is just starting to pile up.
> 
> -dark grey blank pbt cherry profile keycaps
> -blank pbt rgb modifiers
> -some solder
> -jd40 keyboard
> -model f converter
> -topre toxic brobot v2
> -3 silver checker buckling spring click clacks
> -a toxic dolly from nubbs
> -probably more..
> 
> Gonna be a good next month or so


Same here, I bought a bunch of stuff from China for like $0.10 each and I just moved back to school a few days ago. Went to the post office today and the worker rolled her eyes because I had like 15 packages.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Same here, I bought a bunch of stuff from China for like $0.10 each and I just moved back to school a few days ago. Went to the post office today and the worker rolled her eyes because I had like 15 packages.


XD

Sounds like my house, the whole family orders stuff online and at times it isn't rare to get 5-10 packages daily. We also ship a bunch of stuff out so the people at the post office love us too


----------



## X-Nine

Still waiting on 3 things from massdrop (from one week to one month) and something groom GH, though the caps are still on production...


----------



## Dudewitbow

I'm personally waiting on 3 things(but 1 is truely purchased), A set of Taihao Dolches, some LED color changers, and whenever Ducky releases the Ducky Legend(in silver and not black)


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I'm waiting on

R2 sprit 60% PCB (thankfully he hasn't left us, but more delays :/ )
R2 granite set from massdrop
stabs from Ivan's gb
My plate to be cut out

Can you guess what I'm making?


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody have any idea when Ducky Legend will be released? I think a Legend Tenkeyless might be ideal for me...


----------



## Jixr

back to the parts waiting list:

Sprit 60% pcb and plate
cyan led's
olivette GB set
vintage mx blacks ( should get those in today )

and I may pull the trigger on another custom 60% pcb and ss plate since the Sprit60 is taking so long to be produced.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Did a couple searches and did not find much (sorry if I did not look hard enough) so I thought I would ask. I just purchased a Corsair Vengeance K70 (new for $80) but I hate the red LEDs. I know that it is possible to replace them with a color I like more but what I would really like to do is go RGB.

Is this possible? What kind of hardware controller would I need? Is there already a mod kit like this with software support?

Any information would be greatly appreciated and let me know if I am making this a harder mod than it actually is.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> Did a couple searches and did not find much (sorry if I did not look hard enough) so I thought I would ask. I just purchased a Corsair Vengeance K70 (new for $80) but I hate the red LEDs. I know that it is possible to replace them with a color I like more but what I would really like to do is go RGB.
> 
> Is this possible? What kind of hardware controller would I need? Is there already a mod kit like this with software support?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated and let me know if I am making this a harder mod than it actually is.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


There is now way or a mod kit to make any keyboard a RGB type board, best bet for you would be to return your k70 and wait for the RGB version to come out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to August's KOTM winner, Exfiltrate with his sweet looking Poker 2:


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There is now way or a mod kit to make any keyboard a RGB type board, best bet for you would be to return your k70 and wait for the RGB version to come out.


I believe you are correct. I am going to keep the K70 though because I feel $80 is a great deal. Will definitely be getting the RGB though. I will take advantage of changing colors when LEDs kick the bucket on this one. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jixr

got some new goodies in the mail today.

Some Vintage MX blacks, circa 87-88. Also got another Vortex RBG set.

Fresh lube and gold springs.
Don't have a pcb to put them on yet, but excited for it.

Ready for my end-game board I'm in the process on waiting for parts for.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> If one were to 3D print caps, what printer would they use? I've seen several out there that just look... Cheap. The plastic always has ridges and jitters in it.


Ask about that sort of thing here http://geekhack.org/index.php?board=117.0

You can make a thread about it or ask in the 3D printing thread.


----------



## aberrero

Just ordered a Quickfire Rapid-I a couple of hours ago, but then experienced buyers remorse as of 5 minutes ago when I discovered that the Ducky Shine 3 TKL existed.

I'm not sure the Ducky is better except that people say the build quality is better than what you get from CM. Thoughts? I paid $135 for my Rapid-I, so it seems to be in the same ballpark, but I can't find anywhere in the US that actually has the Shine 3 TKL in stock.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Just ordered a Quickfire Rapid-I a couple of hours ago, but then experienced buyers remorse as of 5 minutes ago when I discovered that the Ducky Shine 3 TKL existed.
> 
> I'm not sure the Ducky is better except that people say the build quality is better than what you get from CM. Thoughts? I paid $135 for my Rapid-I, so it seems to be in the same ballpark, but I can't find anywhere in the US that actually has the Shine 3 TKL in stock.


There are sights like TigerImports or Mechanical keyboards.com that sell it. My biggest gripe with my CM Storm is the keycaps, which like to wear out relatively quickly.


----------



## Jixr

try it out, and if you still don't like it, return it. Note that basically both the QFI and the DS3 have crap stock keycaps, and the build quality of the CMI is nothing to scoff at. ( and has all the neato lighting features )

I'd take a CMI over a DS3


----------



## aberrero

Thanks.

That sounds like a good plan. I had been using the Razer BWU (2012 edition, I think) with Blues and I really like them. As much as I love the noise though, I figured I would try Browns for this one, but there is also a chance I might return it just because I don't like the actuation. I used shoprunner, so it should arrive tomorrow and I'll be able to return it for free if I need to.

I hope this will be a nice upgrade from the BWU. At the very least, it won't take up so much space on my desk.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, give it a go, and just mind your retun policy, the only reason I would consider a DS3 over the CM ( me personally ) would be because the QRI only comes in browns currently.

But i'm the kinda guy who has a ton of switches just laying around, so I like swapping out led's and switches.


----------



## aberrero

Newegg has it in Blues: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129033&cm_re=rapid-i-_-23-129-033-_-Product

It ends up being $157+Tax though, which is kind of ridiculous. Nearly $40 more than I paid.

Amazon has it for 131 but ships in 3-5 weeks.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

^ That's neat! Favorite switch and Favorite backlight color in one keyboard!


----------



## aberrero

Blue switch/White LED TKL is basically my ideal keyboard. Just needs to be wireless as well.

I am using the Logitech K810 right now. It has a brushed aluminum face, bluetooth for 3 different devices, white LED back lighting, and incredibly long battery life. The backlight turns off automatically after a minute, but then a proximity sensor turns it back on when your fingers get close. It's a pretty cool effect, and is nice when you are watching a movie or something and don't want reflections on the screen. I really, really, want a mechanical version of this thing.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

imo I'm not really a big fan of wireless keyboards and honestly, Mechanical keyboards are WORTH having wired!


----------



## aberrero

I know they're not for everyone, but I wish there was at least one out there. It looks so much nicer on your desk when there is no wire sticking out the back.

I think I saw one by Filco, but it is hard to find, expensive, and has some bad reviews.

My BWU with its super thick dual-USB, headphone,and microphone cable sticking out right out of the middle of the keyboard was especially annoying.

I will admit though, since the main benefit of bluetooth for me is being able to use it with my iPad, I really don't think I can take blue switches into a crowded room or office and take notes with it without someone getting very upset.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> since the main benefit of bluetooth for me is being able to use it with my iPad, I really don't think I can take blue switches into a crowded room or office and take notes with it without someone getting very upset.


you can very easily use a mechanical keyboard with an ipad.


though not all keyboards will work, but all you need is the lightning to usb camera kit wire.
( and blue switches may not be the best idea )


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Isn't Roccat coming out with a new wireless TKL setup that includes a large battery as well as a nice mousing surface too? The Sova?

http://www.ownthecouch.gg/site.php

That has to at least partially fit the bill for a wireless mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

that... is... awful...


----------



## Paradigm84

That's one of those things I'd love to try out but would never buy.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's one of those things I'd love to try out but would never buy.


Same. When I saw it awhile back on toms, in was like "i need to try this at least once" but have no desire to own it


----------



## Jixr

Bleh, I need to take a break from buying things.

Just this week i've spent about $150 on new keyboard stuff, and have another $150 in group buys.

I love the pure layout, which is what I'm making my end game board to be, but the short right shift is a pain to find keycaps for. Had to order a whole RGB kit just to get one key out of it.

I'm sure I can sell the rest of the keys I don't need and make back most of my cash, but man, dream keyboards are expensive.

if anyone needs a nice thick dub shot pbt rgby set minus a short right shift, lemme know.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that... is... awful...


It can't be that bad!









Well, if there's spare cash when it comes out I'll try it for you guys. Would work nicely for the htpc.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can very easily use a mechanical keyboard with an ipad
> 
> though not all keyboards will work, but all you need is the lightning to usb camera kit wire.
> ( and blue switches may not be the best idea )


Blue switches are always the best idea. At school, for my math class, we do all our work on computers, and my assigned laptop is missing half its keys because some you-know-what head pulled them off. So, I warned everyone that my annoyance for having to use the laptop for a few weeks would be replayed when I get my TK with blues. And since I've got it I've been bringing it. Far better than pressing the little tiny pad of where a rubber dome should be.


----------



## BoredErica

Well, it looks interesting.

OT:

Where is the Ducky Legend and why is it not out yet?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Bleh, I need to take a break from buying things.
> 
> 
> if anyone needs a nice thick dub shot pbt rgby set minus a short right shift, lemme know.


PM Sent!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, it looks interesting.
> 
> OT:
> Where is the Ducky Legend and why is it not out yet?


A staggered release makes it easy to focus on each new product?


----------



## HPE1000

Odd, I haven't really looked at my profile on here for quite some time, but I just noticed I signed up on OCN 2 years ago on this day









My latest acquisition, jd40 is in the mail as well, much excite. One of nubbinators dollys are in the mail, I didn't get my first choice in color/design but I am still happy to get one.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Blue switches are always the best idea. At school, for my math class, we do all our work on computers, and my assigned laptop is missing half its keys because some you-know-what head pulled them off. So, I warned everyone that my annoyance for having to use the laptop for a few weeks would be replayed when I get my TK with blues. And since I've got it I've been bringing it. Far better than pressing the little tiny pad of where a rubber dome should be.


You could probably put some orings on those blues and it wouldn't be too much louder than a loud typer on a standard laptop keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You could probably put some orings on those blues and it wouldn't be too much louder than a loud typer on a standard laptop keyboard.


O-rings won't do anything to mitigate the click of MX Blues, the click occurs around the actuation point. Furthermore, the click happens closer to the top of the travel than the actuation does, which means adding several O-rings would prevent the switch from actuating before it stopped it from clicking.

The only thing O-rings quieten is the sound of the switch bottoming out.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> O-rings won't do anything to mitigate the click of MX Blues, the click occurs around the actuation point. Furthermore, the click happens closer to the top of the travel than the actuation does, which means adding several O-rings would prevent the switch from actuating before it stopped it from clicking.
> 
> The only thing O-rings quieten is the sound of the switch bottoming out.


Right and that's what I meant. Without the bottoming out you really reduce the amount of noise that blues make (though the actuation click will still exist.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Right and that's what I meant. Without the bottoming out you really reduce the amount of noise that blues make (though the actuation click will still exist*)*.


Ah ok, on the assumption the person is hammering the board and bottoming out the switches hard, then yes, that would be true.


----------



## aberrero

Seems like Corsair is coming out with a K65 RGB as well.

Definitely tempted. I bought the Rapid-I, frankly, because I want the trailing light effect. I think RGB might be cooler and more fun though.











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ezay7/corsair_posted_this_to_their_facebooka_k65_rgb_at/


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Depending on the price, I might jump on it! ( even though I have two plenty of backlit keyboards already!







)


----------



## aberrero

By the way, the Blue switch/white LED Rapid-I is in stock on amazon right now (4 left)


----------



## Jixr

The CM will have much better build quality than the corsair, and its cheaper.

I'm waiting for the exclusive deal between cherry and corsair to be up, and then probably a year or two later someone to make a 60% RGB, that would be perfect.


----------



## Paradigm84

Poker II with MX Clears on Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear?mode=guest_open


----------



## Jixr

also 60% Tex cases.
( trying to decide if i want blue or just get another silver one )

Note they don't have the bottom fat lip anymore, more slim, i like it.

Its only the 4th and I'm about to dump over $300 in keyboard parts this month.

Also mk.com has new vortex 60% cases in too, though I still prefer the tex )
halp.jpg


----------



## Paradigm84

I was going to get one of those Poker II's, but they aren't expected to ship until the end of October, and I can't be bothered with that, stuff I'd rather buy first.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are expensive because people are willing to pay those crazy prices, I would never pay aftermarket prices for a keycap though, so I only get my keycaps directly from the makers. Or if someone is nice they will sell them at cost.
> 
> I got this click clack for free though, from a giveaway a while back.


i have those face keys in 10 different colors.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i have those face keys in 10 different colors.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was going to get one of those Poker II's, but they aren't expected to ship until the end of October, and I can't be bothered with that, stuff I'd rather buy first.


yeah, tex cases are hard to come buy, so I'm going to jump on it. ( unless somewhere else has them in stock where I can just buy direct )

my acrylic case I use on my work poker is too light, and I don't like the way it slides around.

I like the blue, but unsure about it, and silver is pretty universal, so I'll probably get another silver.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The CM will have much better build quality than the corsair, and its cheaper.
> 
> I'm waiting for the exclusive deal between cherry and corsair to be up, and then probably a year or two later someone to make a 60% RGB, that would be perfect.


I'd imagine! Though the k65, imo at least, isn't too shabby.


----------



## phillyd

Probably gonna wait for the DS4 to jump on the RGB bandwagon myself.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You could probably put some orings on those blues and it wouldn't be too much louder than a loud typer on a standard laptop keyboard.


...But I want them to be loud.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah ok, on the assumption the person is hammering the board and bottoming out the switches hard, then yes, that would be true.


Eh.... there isn't a whole lot of pressure difference between where it clicks and bottoms out. I can't really get them to activate and not bottom out. Guess I'm just a hammering noob.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Probably gonna wait for the DS4
> to jump on the RGB bandwagon myself.


that volume knob tho


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The CM will have much better build quality than the corsair, and its cheaper.
> 
> I'm waiting for the exclusive deal between cherry and corsair to be up, and then probably a year or two later someone to make a 60% RGB, that would be perfect.


What deal?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What deal?


Corsair gets exclusivity to rgb cherry switches for2014. After that other companies can use it


----------



## aberrero

Well, it is "one year". I'm not sure if that only means 2014 or if it means 1 year from shipping.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Well, it is "one year". I'm not sure if that only means 2014 or if it means 1 year from shipping.


Razer had already announced their Black Widow RGB so probably just 2014.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I still can't believe just how long Corsair has taken to go from initial announcement (CES 2014 in January) to release... It still isn't out yet.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Razer had already announced their Black Widow RGB so probably just 2014.


The Razer BW Chroma uses Kalih switches not Cherry switches and I don't know if they have clear top and bottom housing like the new Cherry switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> The Razer BW Chroma uses Kalih switches not Cherry switches and I don't know if they have clear top and bottom housing like the new Cherry switches.


I believe that the housing on these RGB khail switches is just black plastic unlike the clear housings on the cherry RGB switches. One of the big advantages that was pitched for having the cherry RGB switches was that the leds are on the pcb so they are less prone to die from what more conventional led backlit keyboards do.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm probably going to get the HHKB Pro 2 Black Non-Printed but is there anywhere I can get something else, either Cherry MX or Topre, that is really high-quality and 40/60%?

One other candidate is CTRLALT.IO's JD40. Though then I'd have to program the keyboard as well as purchase my own keycaps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> The Razer BW Chroma uses Kalih switches not Cherry switches and I don't know if they have clear top and bottom housing like the new Cherry switches.


Ah, I see.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've added six more keyboards (with a 7th pre-ordered and paid in the Ducky Mini Gunmetal Grey) , the six are:
Leopold FC660C, KBT Race 2 MX Blue, KBT Pure Pro MX Blue, KBParadise V60 Mini MX Green, KBParadise V60 Mini MX White, CM Novatouch TKL

How do I go about adding these to those in the database?


----------



## Jixr

whooo! my duck mini comes in the mail today!

my first korean! but I probably won't be able to built it until sunday.


----------



## Paradigm84

Resubmit the form with ALL the keyboards you currently own.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Resubmit the form with ALL the keyboards you currently own.


LOL! I'll do that a little later.....sort of in a lazy rut right now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> LOL! I'll do that a little later.....sort of in a lazy rut right now.


Yeah, I can imagine it would take a while to write out that giant list of keyboards you have.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I submitted not too long ago, and my username is still wrong, I even checked to make sure my submission name was right... I don't know what went wrong


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I submitted not too long ago, and my username is still wrong, I even checked to make sure my submission name was right... I don't know what went wrong


It's called "Paradigm didn't type in the name correctly".









It's been fixed now.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I submitted not too long ago, and my username is still wrong, I even checked to make sure my submission name was right... I don't know what went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "Paradigm didn't type in the name correctly".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been fixed now.
Click to expand...











thanks!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I can imagine it would take a while to write out that giant list of keyboards you have.


Heh, did a copy and paste job and added the new boards.....I've also added a Ducky YOTH and a 2nd Novatouch. The YOTH is already paid for and I will get it as soon as it hits the local stores, the second Novatouch will be picked up as soon as I get the Bumble Bee set I'd ordered from Keypop.....I've decided to leave the Miami key set on my first Novatouch. the Bumble Bee key set will find a permanent home in the second Novatouch.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whooo! my duck mini comes in the mail today!
> 
> my first korean! but I probably won't be able to built it until sunday.


In for Sep. KOTM?


----------



## Exfiltrate

Some of my keyboards


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looking at all of these poker II mods really makes me want to do some to mine.

Question though, is it really a good idea to get an after-market case for the poker II ? I find the plastic fine personally, but I figured why not ask.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Looking at all of these poker II mods really makes me want to do some to mine.
> 
> Question though, is it really a good idea to get an after-market case for the poker II ? I find the plastic fine personally, but I figured why not ask.


Plastic is perfectly fine. I find aluminum more attractive and if I were to buy one it would be worth it to me. Kinda subjective, really.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Seems like Corsair is coming out with a K65 RGB as well.
> 
> Definitely tempted. I bought the Rapid-I, frankly, because I want the trailing light effect. I think RGB might be cooler and more fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ezay7/corsair_posted_this_to_their_facebooka_k65_rgb_at/


Wooooooow corsair listened!!!!







the RGB K65 is a day one buy for me as long as that hand rest is removable, i wonder if they will give different switch options or if i will be stuck with reds again, i absolutely hate reds for typing!


----------



## jokrik

it's been a while,
So many good looking keyboards and I've a lot of pages to catch up

meanwhile, recently expanded my collection

Modded Green switch Filco with Tex case

__
https://flic.kr/p/oz3chD


__
https://flic.kr/p/oz3chD
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr

Lightsaver V2

__
https://flic.kr/p/oMh6mb


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMh6mb
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


Spoiler: More Lightsaver photos





__
https://flic.kr/p/p4Lawv


__
https://flic.kr/p/p4Lawv
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/p2JiFJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/p2JiFJ
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMgnW8


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMgnW8
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr



SSK










__
https://flic.kr/p/oMguGU


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMguGU
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> it's been a while,
> So many good looking keyboards and I've a lot of pages to catch up
> 
> meanwhile, recently expanded my collection
> 
> Modded Green switch Filco with Tex case
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oz3chD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oz3chD
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


If I remember typing on those keycaps before like I think I do, I really like them. Where did you find them?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Resubmit the form with ALL the keyboards you currently own.


I should do that, but it would be so many.

Buckling Spring: AT&T 305B, IBM Model F PC AT

Alps: Kingsaver with Orange Alps, Xerox with tactile Green Alps, Wyse with linear Green Alps, Monterey with White Alps, IBM with T-Alps

NMB Hi-Tek: TAA (NMB) with linear "soap dispenser" Space Invaders

MX: Pure with Ghost Blacks, Sprit FaceU with custom Pink stems, Leeku G80-1800 with vintage Blues (waiting to be assembled), CM QFR with Blacks, RK-9000 with ergo-Clears

ML: G84-4100

Then there's the Keycool and Filco numpads, the Qazpad, and the Duck Butterfly PCB.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If I remember typing on those keycaps before like I think I do, I really like them. Where did you find them?


Bought it from the classified geekhack
it's SA profile, which is taller








I fancy them but I prefer Cherry profile from GMK/cherry


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Hey jokrik, are my eyes playing tricks on me? Or, is it due to the angle at which the picture is take? That left 'Shift' on the modded Green switch Filco with Tex casekey looks a tad off to me.....


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey jokrik, are my eyes playing tricks on me? Or, is it due to the angle at which the picture is take? That left 'Shift' on the modded Green switch Filco with Tex casekey looks a tad off to me.....


That was a defect in that Round4 set which you could have bought the replacements in Round5 to fix that issue.


----------



## wes1099

Is there somewhere where I could buy an OCN keycap? I would kill for one of those things!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is there somewhere where I could buy an OCN keycap? I would kill for one of those things!


I think entering the KOTM competition is the only way you'll achieve one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is there somewhere where I could buy an OCN keycap? I would kill for one of those things!


The only current way to get a Cherry MX compatible OCN branded keycap is via the Keyboard of the Month competition.

A new set of purchasable OCN-branded keycaps may become available in the future, but I have no idea if and when that will happen.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> In for Sep. KOTM?


Well, I want to, but it has the same caps and case that my old keyboard won with, so I'm not sure if it will be eligible. ( and its not quite done yet )

Though, I do suppose I could put my clear case on it, and it would be more fair to enter.

also, vintage blacks, lubed... amazing, though they feel a little light to me.

Though I have another poker that I'll enter, it hasn't been entered yet.

And I also have a junk poker, that is litterally, a poker that was broken, I bought back to life though hard wiring half the keyboard, and then used spare parts I had laying around to turn it into a functioning board.

And I've already won twice, so my next win will be my last for the year.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If I remember typing on those keycaps before like I think I do, I really like them. Where did you find them?


I am just curious as to where the "******* Capital of the World" is. I live in College Station, Texas and have not found too many red necks in these here parts.....lol


----------



## wes1099

Anyone have anything to say about the ducky mini? I am looking at getting one, it looks like it would be fun to mod.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am just curious as to where the "******* Capital of the World" is. I live in College Station, Texas and have not found too many red necks in these here parts.....lol


North Alabama. It might be a stretch. Parts of South Alabama, South Florida can be bad too. I'd say Kentucky too, but they are more of hillbillies.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> North Alabama. It might be a stretch. Parts of South Alabama, South Florida can be bad too. I'd say Kentucky too, but they are more of hillbillies.


I was just in Huntsville last week. Very beautiful there. I did not run in to a whole lot of red necks there either....

On another subject, I love your cooler. On my previous X58 system, I had a V10 cooling an I7 940. It really kept it cool (idle temps in the low 20c range) but it was definitely a monster inside the case. There are not that many cases you can stick a V8 or V10 in.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> College Station, Texasl


bleh...


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bleh...


Austin Texas - The Bat Capital of the World.....Gigem Aggies!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I was just in Huntsville last week. Very beautiful there. I did not run in to a whole lot of red necks there either....
> 
> On another subject, I love your cooler. On my previous X58 system, I had a V10 cooling an I7 940. It really kept it cool (idle temps in the low 20c range) but it was definitely a monster inside the case. There are not that many cases you can stick a V8 or V10 in.


Huntsville is ok, I much prefer the west for scenery, like Oregon and Washington. Oregon might be jsut a bit too progressive for me though.

The v8 isn't the best, but it has done it's job for 4 years or so. You jsut have to be sure to replace the fan. Stock one kinda sucks.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> North Alabama. It might be a stretch. Parts of South Alabama, South Florida can be bad too. I'd say Kentucky too, but they are more of hillbillies.


Hey now. Only those folk in East KY (Appalachia) are hick, the rest of us are pretty normal.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Huntsville is ok, I much prefer the west for scenery, like Oregon and Washington. Oregon might be jsut a bit too progressive for me though.
> 
> The v8 isn't the best, but it has done it's job for 4 years or so. You jsut have to be sure to replace the fan. Stock one kinda sucks.


I grew up on the west coast (California) and lived most of my life there. I don't care much for Oregon, though its pretty there the culture there is very clannish. Come spend money here than go home....lol. I like parts of Washington but haven't really spent much time there to have formed any opinions. I have lived in Texas for the past seven years. It is a cheap place to live, but the humidity and heat in southeast Texas is almost unbearable at times. I was just in Alabama for a couple of days last week. It was real humid while I was in Huntsville. I stayed at the Weston Hotel and it was really nice. I liked all the rolling hills and trees. I am thinking about moving there, but that is kind of in the air right now.

I have never owned a V8. I never had problems with the fan on the V10, but I know what you mean by cheap. Cooler Master makes some cool stuff (no pun intended) but they often scrimp on the quality. I have a Cosmos II Ultra and it is a really nice designed case that is mostly metal. The plastic parts are as flimsy as it gets. I wrote a review on Newegg about it and one of the CM reps replied and could only say, if you have a problem with it, simply send it in for warranty replacement. I just laughed.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Austin Texas - The Bat Capital of the World.....Gigem Aggies!


I've actually never gone to see the bats, and I lived on the road that the bridge is at where the bats are. I'm the worst austinite ever.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I grew up on the west coast (California) and lived most of my life there. I don't care much for Oregon, though its pretty there the culture there is very clannish. Come spend money here than go home....lol. I like parts of Washington but haven't really spent much time there to have formed any opinions. I have lived in Texas for the past seven years. It is a cheap place to live, but the humidity and heat in southeast Texas is almost unbearable at times. I was just in Alabama for a couple of days last week. It was real humid while I was in Huntsville. I stayed at the Weston Hotel and it was really nice. I liked all the rolling hills and trees. I am thinking about moving there, but that is kind of in the air right now.
> 
> I have never owned a V8. I never had problems with the fan on the V10, but I know what you mean by cheap. Cooler Master makes some cool stuff (no pun intended) but they often scrimp on the quality. I have a Cosmos II Ultra and it is a really nice designed case that is mostly metal. The plastic parts are as flimsy as it gets. I wrote a review on Newegg about it and one of the CM reps replied and could only say, if you have a problem with it, simply send it in for warranty replacement. I just laughed.


Lol, I think most people from this area would consider Texas dry.

Also, I'm just now starting to realize how much CM stuff I have. I have a cooler of theirs, a mouse of theirs(not that great) and now their Quickfire TK, which so far I like a lot.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol, I think most people from this area would consider Texas dry.
> 
> Also, I'm just now starting to realize how much CM stuff I have. I have a cooler of theirs, a mouse of theirs(not that great) and now their Quickfire TK, which so far I like a lot.


I only own on CM product now, which is my Cosmos. I wish that they made the V10 still and had a kit to put in on the newer sockets. I have gone nuts with Corsair lately. My PSU, Keyboard, RAM and liquid cooler are all Corsair products. I like their products and their customer service and tech support are very good.

Anyone who would consider southeast Texas dry would have to be living in swamp land....lol.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I only own on CM product now, which is my Cosmos. I wish that they made the V10 still and had a kit to put in on the newer sockets. I have gone nuts with Corsair lately. My PSU, Keyboard, RAM and liquid cooler are all Corsair products. I like their products and their customer service and tech support are very good.
> 
> Anyone who would consider southeast Texas dry would have to be living in swamp land....lol.


yeah i have a fair old bit of cooler master gear a keyboard and the all mighty v8gts and soon maybe a case but nzxt has me drooling over the new source case lol


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> yeah i have a fair old bit of cooler master gear a keyboard and the all mighty v8gts and soon maybe a case but nzxt has me drooling over the new source case lol


I have Phantom 820 case (white with a window) sitting virtually brand new in a box with a Corsair H100 installed in it, and for some reason I can't seem to give it away for 100.00 on CL. Maybe I will try eBay next with it. NZXT really builds a nice case, especially if cable management is important to you.


----------



## Jixr

Got my first korean put together, its pretty sweet.

Still working out the kinks in programming it all, but I'm getting there.

Duck Mini 60% pcb
Duck Stainless Steel plate
Vortex PBT keycaps
Custom Spacebar
Tex alum case
Vintage mx blacks, lubed and with gold springs
short right shift with fn layout
off centered, stepped, caps lock
clipped and greased cherry stabs

I wanted to have the backspace be 1x and fit another key in there, but the plate doesn't allow it.

Still have quite a bit of work to do on it, Waiting on some LED's to come in the mail, a group buy for keycaps, and a RBGY kit for it, and will be picking up a different case as well.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3438_zps72b8a028.jpg.html
the pcb is super nice, 4 layers, and 4 fn layers, and can take miatas switches as well.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3440_zpscc5f5575.jpg.html
don't really like how the plate is kinda smaller than the pcb footprint, but it looks nice. I may paint it sometime.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3441_zps95510233.jpg.html
vintage blacks from the 80's

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3442_zps4d2b6b49.jpg.html
my old board in the clear tex case, its going to replace my work keyboard

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3443_zps806f62d9.jpg.html
My 60% lineup, my Duck, my work poker, and my "parts bin special" poker, not quite sure what I'm going to do with that one, maybe paint the stock poker case red or something. Though its made form leftovers, it still has a plate, custom springs, and lubed switches









And I have another custom 60% coming in the mail sometime, waiting for the Group Buy to finish for it.
I have 4 keyboards, but over the last year I've had

3 different QFR's
Corsair K95
Poker 2
2 PokerX's
my Duck Mini
CM-XT
Zibal max 60
and my sprit 60 on order. lol.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I have Phantom 820 case (white with a window) sitting virtually brand new in a box with a Corsair H100 installed in it, and for some reason I can't seem to give it away for 100.00 on CL. Maybe I will try eBay next with it. NZXT really builds a nice case, especially if cable management is important to you.


where do you live?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my first korean put together, its pretty sweet.
> 
> Still working out the kinks in programming it all, but I'm getting there.
> 
> Duck Mini 60% pcb
> Duck Stainless Steel plate
> Vortex PBT keycaps
> Custom Spacebar
> Tex alum case
> Vintage mx blacks, lubed and with gold springs
> short right shift with fn layout
> off centered, stepped, caps lock
> clipped and greased cherry stabs
> 
> I wanted to have the backspace be 1x and fit another key in there, but the plate doesn't allow it.
> 
> Still have quite a bit of work to do on it, Waiting on some LED's to come in the mail, a group buy for keycaps, and a RBGY kit for it, and will be picking up a different case as well.
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3442_zps4d2b6b49.jpg.html
> my old board in the clear tex case, its going to replace my work keyboard
> 
> My 60% lineup, my Duck, my work poker, and my "parts bin special" poker, not quite sure what I'm going to do with that one, maybe paint the stock poker case red or something. Though its made form leftovers, it still has a plate, custom springs, and lubed switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have another custom 60% coming in the mail sometime, waiting for the Group Buy to finish for it.


I have those same blue/white Vortex doubleshot keycaps, best keycaps evah. Put them on my WASD v2 MX Greens.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I have those same blue/white Vortex doubleshot keycaps, best keycaps evah. Put them on my WASD v2 MX Greens.


They are okay, there are some HUGE QC problems with Vortex,


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> I have those same blue/white Vortex doubleshot keycaps, best keycaps evah. Put them on my WASD v2 MX Greens.


That blue and white keyboard is awesome!


----------



## Jixr

Thanks, Hopefully I'll get all the parts to finish it soon. Going to be mixing white and cyan LED's on it, should look nice.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thanks, Hopefully I'll get all the parts to finish it soon. Going to be mixing white and cyan LED's on it, should look nice.


I just recently purchased a Corsair K70. It is the first mechanical I have ever owned and I really like it. The ability to light up different sections of the keyboard or all of it, if you choose, is really nice. I had a Logitech Denova at one time, but a neighbor stole it while I was out of town and it was too late by the time my wife noticed gone, to recover it. I wish I could get another one, because in my opinion, it was the greatest keyboard ever made. It looked like a piece of black glass sitting on the desk.


----------



## aberrero

I really like the ability to light up only certain keys of the keyboard on the CM Rapid-I, but it looks weird when the rest of the keyboard is unlit. I think it's a very legitimate functional advantage of RGB keyboards that you can light up WASD and some game-specific keys in different colors rather than leaving half the keys unlit completely. Being able to have application-specific lighting profiles is icing on the cake, and I can't wait for the community to deliver premade profiles for popular games.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> They are okay, there are some HUGE QC problems with Vortex,


I lucked out then, my set is pristine with no defects







At least as far as I can tell.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I just recently purchased a Corsair K70. It is the first mechanical I have ever owned and I really like it. The ability to light up different sections of the keyboard or all of it, if you choose, is really nice. I had a Logitech Denova at one time, but a neighbor stole it while I was out of town and it was too late by the time my wife noticed gone, to recover it. I wish I could get another one, because in my opinion, it was the greatest keyboard ever made. It looked like a piece of black glass sitting on the desk.


What!?! I would steal his dog for that.


----------



## Sempre

Finally my blank PBT keycaps from China arrived. Ordered July 7th









Pics:

Bad lighting conditions, in some pics the case seems invisible











Before cleaning



After cleaning










Now to learn some Dvorak......


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Finally my blank PBT keycaps from China arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to learn some Dvorak......


That is beautiful.

I want to do the same but black with the K65 I just ordered (like two hours ago). Could you link me the seller?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Does anyone know the difference between 40A-R and 40A-L rubber o-rings? I know that they have different thicknesses (0.4mm and 0.2mm respectively) but how do they feel different?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is beautiful.
> 
> I want to do the same but black with the K65 I just ordered (like two hours ago). Could you link me the seller?


note that you'll have problems getting keys for the bottom row.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is beautiful.
> 
> I want to do the same but black with the K65 I just ordered (like two hours ago). Could you link me the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> note that you'll have problems getting keys for the bottom row.
Click to expand...

Please elaborate.

This is my first mechanical. Up until today, I have not spent more than $5.00 on any input device. In fact the keyboard I have been using is an old rubber dome PS2 from many many moons ago (1995 maybe?). It was broken, fixed, broken again, fixed again, then smashed when I moved.. so I cut off the cracked plastic along the top and it is now held together by a big hair band that I commandeered from my wife.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> This is my first mechanical. Up until today, I have not spent more than $5.00 on any input device. In fact the keyboard I have been using is an old rubber dome PS2 from many many moons ago (1995 maybe?). It was broken, fixed, broken again, fixed again, then smashed when I moved.. so I cut off the cracked plastic along the top and it is now held together by a big hair band that I commandeered from my wife.


The keys on the bottom row of the K70 are not the most common sizing for keys. Usually the bottom row is three 1.25 unit keys to the left of the spacebar, one 6.25 unit spacebar, and four 1.25 unit keys to the right of the spacebar.

I'm not exactly sure on the sizing for the K70 but I think it is one 1.75 unit key, one 1 unit key, one 1.5 unit key, one 7 unit spacebar, one 1.5 unit key, two 1 unit keys, and a 1.75 unit key.

Most keysets are arranged in the way I first described so finding the keys that will fit the bottom row of a K70 could be difficult.

Edit: Changed 1.5 to 1.25. Wups


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> The keys on the bottom row of the K70 are not the most common sizing for keys. Usually the bottom row is three 1.5 unit keys to the left of the spacebar, one 6.25 unit spacebar, and four 1.5 unit keys to the right of the spacebar.
> 
> *I'm not exactly sure on the sizing for the K70 but I think it is one 1.75 unit key, one 1 unit key, one 1.5 unit key, one 7 unit spacebar, one 1.5 unit key, two 1 unit keys, and a 1.75 unit key.*
> 
> Most keysets are arranged in the way I first described so finding the keys that will fit the bottom row of a K70 could be difficult.


 That is the same layout on my keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

^ yup.

Neato, I just found out my duck mini has different lighting modes. Fun. ( still waiting on leds to come in the mail though )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> The keys on the bottom row of the K70 are not the most common sizing for keys. Usually the bottom row is three 1.5 unit keys to the left of the spacebar, one 6.25 unit spacebar, and four 1.5 unit keys to the right of the spacebar.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure on the sizing for the K70 but I think it is one 1.75 unit key, one 1 unit key, one 1.5 unit key, one 7 unit spacebar, one 1.5 unit key, two 1 unit keys, and a 1.75 unit key.
> 
> Most keysets are arranged in the way I first described so finding the keys that will fit the bottom row of a K70 could be difficult.


To clarify, standard is three 1.25 keys to the left of the 6.25 spacebar as well as 4 1.25 keys to the right of the spacebar.

1.5 keys are for winkeyless boards (usually)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> This is my first mechanical. Up until today, I have not spent more than $5.00 on any input device. In fact the keyboard I have been using is an old rubber dome PS2 from many many moons ago (1995 maybe?). It was broken, fixed, broken again, fixed again, then smashed when I moved.. so I cut off the cracked plastic along the top and it is now held together by a big hair band that I commandeered from my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> The keys on the bottom row of the K70 are not the most common sizing for keys. Usually the bottom row is three 1.5 unit keys to the left of the spacebar, one 6.25 unit spacebar, and four 1.5 unit keys to the right of the spacebar.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure on the sizing for the K70 but I think it is one 1.75 unit key, one 1 unit key, one 1.5 unit key, one 7 unit spacebar, one 1.5 unit key, two 1 unit keys, and a 1.75 unit key.
> 
> Most keysets are arranged in the way I first described so finding the keys that will fit the bottom row of a K70 could be difficult.
Click to expand...

So the K65 has the same layout as the k70 minus the tenkey right? Looking at a picture of it up close I think you are right. Is the unit of measure for the space bar 7 units crammed together or mounted? Because it looks like it takes up about 6.25 of the row above it, but might be 7 if they were actually off the keyboard and pushed together.

Oh, and thanks for the help. Seems like there is not a corner of this website that does not have someone with an answer to every question I have ever bothered to ask.

Edit: I will post back with my selection before buying.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To clarify, standard is three 1.25 keys to the left of the 6.25 spacebar as well as 4 1.25 keys to the right of the spacebar.
> 
> 1.5 keys are for winkeyless boards (usually)


Yeah my bad, I can never remember those small keys.

What is the layout for the k70?


----------



## inedenimadam

It appears that these guys have all of the sizes in stock and the keys can be ordered individually at a dollar a pop, as well as a 40 x1 base set for 20 bucks. This way I could just buy the modifier keys individually.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Finally my blank PBT keycaps from China arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to learn some Dvorak......
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful.
> 
> I want to do the same but black with the K65 I just ordered (like two hours ago). Could you link me the seller?
Click to expand...

Thanks








I bought it from a seller named Qtang : http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/cateogry1-name/catId=3982960
But it appears there are no black blanks available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It appears that these guys have all of the sizes in stock and the keys can be ordered individually at a dollar a pop, as well as a 40 x1 base set for 20 bucks. This way I could just buy the modifier keys individually.


Nice.
I also found these blanks on their other website http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/dsa-blank-sets-1
This is what you were referring to right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Nice.
> I also found these blanks on their other website http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/dsa-blank-sets-1
> This is what you were referring to right?


yeah, that is the one. The 27 dollar kit and 4 keys from the overstock section should get me all set up. But I am actually going to hold off on ordering the caps til I have the keyboard in my hand to make sure I actually like it.


----------



## Sempre

That's probably a good idea. I Hope you like it.


----------



## dangerousHobo

Got a Ducky Mini last Friday (gray model with brown switches). Really been liking it. I got this one for work but I think I'll get another one for home with blues to replace my Filco TKL with blues. I like the layout of the FN keys. You can change some of the keys, e.g. I've changed the CAPS lock to be another FN key (you can also make it a CTRL key).

I'll try and post some pictures later today.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerousHobo*
> 
> Got a Ducky Mini last Friday (gray model with brown switches). Really been liking it. I got this one for work but I think I'll get another one for home with blues to replace my Filco TKL with blues. I like the layout of the FN keys. You can change some of the keys, e.g. I've changed the CAPS lock to be another FN key (you can also make it a CTRL key).
> 
> I'll try and post some pictures later today.


I have been wanting a ducky mini for a while, and I was wondering, when you change the capslock key to FN, does that key then toggle FN mode or do you have to hold it down?


----------



## Jixr

Its just a button, not a toggle switch.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Cool. What the heck is it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Cool. What the heck is it?


Its the JD40 (40% keyboard) aka the keyboard that makes 60% keyboards seem too big









Comparison


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Too small for my fat fingers.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its the JD40 (40% keyboard) aka the keyboard that makes 60% keyboards seem too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison


Why on earth would you want a 40% keyboard?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Why on earth would you want a 40% keyboard?


Not sure XD


----------



## Blaise170

Next thing you know, people are going to be using 30 key keyboards - the alphabet, space, shift, comma, and period.


----------



## Jixr

I nearly pulled the trigger on one as well, But I think it would be pushing the limits of usability.


----------



## HPE1000

I will know in the next couple of days. I am not planning on using this as a daily board by any means. I already had switches sitting around so the cost of it in the end really wasn't bad.


----------



## phillyd

Anybody know anything about the Monoprice Macro Pro keyboard? Seems like a decent design.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Where would I get those little pins for hand-wiring?

Also on the subject of small keyboards,

I give you the JD 3%:


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Next thing you know, people are going to be using 30 key keyboards - the alphabet, space, shift, comma, and period.


iirc a while back, somone posted a while back a 2-4 rowed mechanical keyboard which has like several function keys to get to the several rows of a normal keyboard.

edit: 40% boards have 40 keys, should go smaller than that possibly, still looking(besides mr binary shortly above)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> iirc a while back, somone posted a while back a 2-4 rowed mechanical keyboard which has like several function keys to get to the several rows of a normal keyboard.
> 
> edit: 40% boards have 40 keys, should go smaller than that possibly, still looking(besides mr binary shortly above)


Everyone knows how to type ASCII in binary, no?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will know in the next couple of days. I am not planning on using this as a daily board by any means. I already had switches sitting around so the cost of it in the end really wasn't bad.


Could potentially be useful for in-class note taking/on the go typing with a tablet or something?


----------



## Jixr

that was the reason I was thinking of getting one.

I write often, and it would be a perfect little keyboard for that.

ordered some little sockets for my duck, so that I can change the led's without having to desolder.
Those should be here friday, but my leds are still in route from china.
Going to do a mix of white and cyan.


----------



## X-Nine

After a month and a half my color changers are shipping from mass drop. Praise be to the keyboard gods! Now I just need an update from Feng on my Iron Man and Captain America keycaps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> After a month and a half my color changers are shipping from mass drop. Praise be to the keyboard gods! Now I just need an update from Feng on my Iron Man and Captain America keycaps.


Did you get an email? The keycaps I ordered after that have already been shipped but my color changers haven't updated.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> After a month and a half my color changers are shipping from mass drop. Praise be to the keyboard gods! Now I just need an update from Feng on my Iron Man and Captain America keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get an email? The keycaps I ordered after that have already been shipped but my color changers haven't updated.
Click to expand...

Yeah, mine shipped out yesterday. Got another email saying they got the order in late and tried shipping as many as they could, so I imagine yours will be shipped today if it didn't yesterday.


----------



## dangerousHobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have been wanting a ducky mini for a while, and I was wondering, when you change the capslock key to FN, does that key then toggle FN mode or do you have to hold it down?


You still have to hold the key down. Sadly there doesn't appear to be an option to make it toggle like CAPS key.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Yeah, mine shipped out yesterday. Got another email saying they got the order in late and tried shipping as many as they could, so I imagine yours will be shipped today if it didn't yesterday.


Okay cool. I need to fix my email too, I'm only getting like half of my email so I haven't been getting anything from Massdrop.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerousHobo*
> 
> You still have to hold the key down. Sadly there doesn't appear to be an option to make it toggle like CAPS key.


well, if you can find yourself a mx lock switch, then you could do it, but those are super rare, and people pay into the double digits for a single switch. I tried to find someone on GH to sell me one, but they wanted $100+ for it.

its basically like old school caps locks, when you press it down it stays down until you press it again.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, if you can find yourself a mx lock switch, then you could do it, but those are super rare, and people pay into the double digits for a single switch. I tried to find someone on GH to sell me one, but they wanted $100+ for it.
> 
> its basically like old school caps locks, when you press it down it stays down until you press it again.


From what I've heard, you can still buy them direct from Cherry. Couldn't someone just bulk order those for a group buy or something?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> From what I've heard, you can still buy them direct from Cherry. Couldn't someone just bulk order those for a group buy or something?


yes, but i think the MOQ is something like 4000+ and most people would only need one per keyboard, so... doing the math, its not really feasible.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, but i think the MOQ is something like 4000+ and most people would only need one per keyboard, so... doing the math, its not really feasible.


Oh okay, I was thinking it would've been a much smaller number, like 500+ or something.


----------



## X-Nine

I've also seen Cherry MX blank off panels, but they're like 14 bucks a pop. Ridiculous for a tiny piece of plastic that does nothing. All it does is cover the switch so there's no switch to activate. 14 bucks for one.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> From what I've heard, you can still buy them direct from Cherry. Couldn't someone just bulk order those for a group buy or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes, but i think the MOQ is something like 4000+ and most people would only need one per keyboard, so... doing the math, its not really feasible.


Check this out. You can buy cherry mx lock switches and the 2 year old thread is still active!! - http://deskthority.net/group-buys-f50/cherry-mx-taking-pre-orders-t2760.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, if you can find yourself a mx lock switch, then you could do it, but those are super rare, and people pay into the double digits for a single switch. I tried to find someone on GH to sell me one, but they wanted $100+ for it.
> 
> its basically like old school caps locks, when you press it down it stays down until you press it again.


I might actually try to get one of those. After all, If I end up not liking it, I could just re-sell it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Where would I get those little pins for hand-wiring?
> 
> Also on the subject of small keyboards,
> 
> I give you the JD 3%:


nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the Monoprice Macro Pro keyboard? Seems like a decent design.


Damn, that's nice. I've seen thread on reddit about it but nothing else, not even the picture.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

As I'd said I would, went out earlier today and got my second CM Novatouch TKL.....as well as a HX Cloud Pro Gaming headset...

A pic of my two Novatouch, still waiting for my Bumble Bee set to turn up....


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> As I'd said I would, went out earlier today and got my second CM Novatouch TKL.....as well as a HX Cloud Pro Gaming headset...
> 
> A pic of my two Novatouch, still waiting for my Bumble Bee set to turn up....


Why,

why would you do this to your wallet.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why,
> 
> why would you do this to your wallet.


Well, my wallet has been misbehaving lately, so it needed to be done.....I took no pleasure punishing it.


----------



## connectwise

O, DAYUMN:












http://imgur.com/hC4DJ


----------



## Jixr

I really want a set of keycaps that have the pointed corners like that, I just can't find any that I like though.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Just got this in the mail the other day. CM storm quickfire tk.

My first mech and I love it. It's a dream to type on. Has blues, a steel backplate, and a smaller form factor but keeps the number pad. It feels sturdy as all hell. For $85 it seems like a steal


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I still love my Quickfire TK, even though I'm using my Rosewill and Poker II a little more


----------



## Sideways8LV

Just took delivery of my K70 RGB from Corsair! Woohoo! I don't have a PC yet but I have a keyboard! Yes!


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice, hopefully I'll be getting one to review myself.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Gotta figure out how to get it to perform that light show like in the preview vids, so I can show it off heh


----------



## Blaise170

I might be tempted by an RGB once the blue switch model is released. I've never actually typed on linear switches before (other than a few seconds), but I don't think I'd like them very much.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Just took delivery of my K70 RGB from Corsair! Woohoo! I don't have a PC yet but I have a keyboard! Yes!


What switch?


----------



## VoodooFarm

you can see in the top right corner, its mx red. The blues and browns are coming later this month if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Correct. They feel so great compared to the laptop style keys on this god awful Lenovo bluetooth keyboard that Im currently using.


----------



## connectwise

MX reds? Why would you do this to yourself.

ughh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the Monoprice Macro Pro keyboard? Seems like a decent design.
> 
> ]


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-gaming-keyboard

Damn I wanna take the dip and try it out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> MX reds? Why would you do this to yourself.


Serious question:

What is wrong with reds? I have a K65 en route


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I quite think I would like reds. Blues are good too.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Serious question:
> 
> What is wrong with reds? I have a K65 en route


It's a personal thing. I hate the linearity of them, I need tactility at least and preferably a click.


----------



## HPE1000

I finished, model m for scale.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> O, DAYUMN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hC4DJ


Is that yours?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Having tried Browns, Blues, reds, and blacks so far.

Blues are definitely my favorites.

Browns are okay, but I'd much rather use blues.

As for the linears, I'll gladly use either, but I have a slight preference for the black switches over reds.

just personally ofc


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> O, DAYUMN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hC4DJ


What is it?


----------



## wes1099

If cherry could give ducky some RGB switches to make an RGB ducky mini I would be so happy.


----------



## Jixr

only if the PCB was the 'standard' 60% so I can rip it out and put it in a decent case


----------



## connectwise

Hell no that was a reddit find. I ain't going to buy another keyboard while I already got 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Correct. They feel so great compared to the laptop style keys on this god awful Lenovo bluetooth keyboard that Im currently using.


To each their own. I prefer a certain type but I'm still using reds atm. Nothing wrong if that's what you like.

I also don't understand what the fuss regarding rgb is about, just flash I guess. All good, all about preferences.


----------



## Sideways8LV

People like to personalize everything. Having options to do that is the draw, Same with games, car tuning, decorating, you name it... more options is gooood!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hell no that was a reddit find. I ain't going to buy another keyboard while I already got 3.
> To each their own. I prefer a certain type but I'm still using reds atm. Nothing wrong if that's what you like.
> 
> I also don't understand what the fuss regarding rgb is about, just flash I guess. All good, all about preferences.


Pretty colors are hard to resist. I almost waited on buying my Ducky to get this instead.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Would anyone recommend the PBT Vortex keycaps set?

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=772

It seems like some people like them while others not so much.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Just took delivery of my K70 RGB from Corsair! Woohoo! I don't have a PC yet but I have a keyboard! Yes!


The end of the month cannot get here fast enough. I'm so looking forward to the day I can pre-order the browns.


----------



## fleetfeather

Intermittent double-activating keys have plagued both my previous boards, after having 0 issues with the keyboard before them (which i used daily for 2 years). Have I just gotten extremely unlucky with my recent acquisitions, or are issues with double-activating keys more common than I thought? :/


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Intermittent double-activating keys have plagued both my previous boards, after having 0 issues with the keyboard before them (which i used daily for 2 years). Have I just gotten extremely unlucky with my recent acquisitions, or are issues with double-activating keys more common than I thought? :/


Never had this issue. You seem to be unlucky.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Intermittent double-activating keys have plagued both my previous boards, after having 0 issues with the keyboard before them (which i used daily for 2 years). Have I just gotten extremely unlucky with my recent acquisitions, or are issues with double-activating keys more common than I thought? :/


Only one of my keyboard had that issue, the TT eSports G-Unit










Though they say it can be cleaned and repaired.

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tt-eSPORTS-Mechanical-KB-MGU006US/dp/B007OWYU4E


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Only one of my keyboard had that issue, the TT eSports G-Unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though they say it can be cleaned and repaired.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tt-eSPORTS-Mechanical-KB-MGU006US/dp/B007OWYU4E


Wow, that is definitely cocky!!!!


----------



## Jixr

So long story short, I just had a conversation from the people who make TEX cases about redesigning their cases. I've discovered that with certain pcb's the cases can cause damage to them.

Kinda neat if they make changes.

Also got in some little things so I can change LED's without having to solder them, kinda neat.


----------



## twerk

Anyone seen the typewriter keys Datamancer just released?










I wasn't sure when I heard about the concept but they look pretty cool... just not $100 cool.

http://www.datamancer.com/cart/datamancer-typewriter-keys-p-276.html


----------



## aberrero

How about $725 (plus shipping)?

http://www.amazon.com/Datamancer-The-Aviator-Keyboard/dp/B00MJ3LSMA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+typewriter


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Space Bar not included because space bars on every keyboard are different.


Seems legit.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone seen the typewriter keys Datamancer just released?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure when I heard about the concept but they look pretty cool... just not $100 cool.
> http://www.datamancer.com/cart/datamancer-typewriter-keys-p-276.html


That is pretty awesome, I really dont think 100 is all that bad for them. There are plenty of not so special keycap sets that are more expensive than that.


----------



## HPE1000

OMG I want it










http://www.datamancer.com/cart/the-seafarer-keyboard-p-220.html

Scroll through the pictures, the first picture is pretty bad but the rest show off the keyboard good.


----------



## pez

Does Nic Cage personally deliver it to you saying he found the National Treasure?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> How about $725 (plus shipping)?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Datamancer-The-Aviator-Keyboard/dp/B00MJ3LSMA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+typewriter


Sexy keyboard is sexy. Not 735 sexy to me, though I'm sure there's people who don't find it all that bad considering some pay about 6-700 for a Korean kb.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sexy keyboard is sexy. Not 735 sexy to me, though I'm sure there's people who don't find it all that bad considering some pay about 6-700 for a Korean kb.


Personally don't like the style of these typewriter-esque keyboards. I like floating key keyboards, but these are just a tad too "retro" for me I guess.


----------



## X-Nine

To be fair, I don't know how great something like this would be to type on for productivity sake. It might be awesome, but may be more novel than practical. My knowledge on these things is limited, but aesthetically, I think it's gorgeous


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

If it is anything like typing on non jamming typewriters then it is godly.


----------



## aberrero

I think the execution leaves a lot to be desired. I would spend my $800 on this any day of the week: https://www.etsy.com/listing/94667084/usb-typewriter-computer-keyboard-black?ref=shop_home_active_3










You can simultaneously type out on paper when connected to a PC, and when you use it with an iPad the iPad goes from right to left as you type out each line. (edit: err.. left to right)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

The conversion kit is only $100, you can find old typewriters anywhere.


----------



## aberrero

I briefly tried fixing up a typewriter at one point. Things did not go well.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Would anyone recommend the PBT Vortex keycaps set?
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=772
> 
> It seems like some people like them while others not so much.


I had a set for a while and didn't really care for them myself, just couldn't get used the the loose grainy feel of pbt. They did fit will and the look (minus the ugly font) is very cherryesque.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Rummaged thru my storeroom and found my Sanctuary keyset in a plastic baggy. Finally found a use for them, installed the keyset on my second Novatouch, does look good to me....


----------



## Eagle1337

Man finding color pbt modifier keys is really hard for some reason, side-printed is even worse


----------



## Paradigm84

Currently talking to some hardware reps, might have two boards on the way to review.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Currently talking to some hardware reps, might have two boards on the way to review.


WHich two boards? Novatouch and Corsair RGB?

BTW, thanks for the update....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Which two boards? Novatouch and Corsair RGB?
> 
> BTW, thanks for the update....


Ducky Shine 7 and Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid 3.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky Shine 7 and Cooler Master Storm Rapid 3.


What? Those exist? Will it be a video review or a typed up review on OCN?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What? Those exist? Will it be a video review or a typed up review on OCN?


I was kidding.









We're currently waiting on the Ducky Shine 4 to come out, and I'm not convinced there will be a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid 2.


----------



## wes1099

This is what I'm feeling right now


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just a heads up ppl...

There's a Rosewill bundle for $39.99 on newegg right now that includes the RK-9000 with Blues. Headphones and Mouse also included.

Head over to online deals.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Woah!

That's nicely priced!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just a heads up ppl...
> 
> There's a Rosewill bundle for $39.99 on newegg right now that includes the RK-9000 with Blues. Headphones and Mouse also included.
> 
> Head over to online deals.


Thankfully I was looking for mx greens and not blues... I'd be killing myself if I had just a new board with blues.
Want blues, now is thew time to get them.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're currently waiting on the Ducky Shine 4 to come out, and I'm not convinced there will be a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid 2.


Wait... So are you really going to get any boards to review?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wait... So are you really going to get any boards to review?


Yeah, I just didn't originally want to say what they were until I had them here.









With any luck it will be a Corsair and a Cooler Master board.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I just didn't originally want to say what they were until I had them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck it will be a Corsair and a Cooler Master board.


Ah. I get it now.


----------



## davcc22

hmm thought one of my keys stooped working nope id just put the wrong key cap in the wrong place


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I just didn't originally want to say what they were until I had them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck it will be a Corsair and a Cooler Master board.


RGB and novatouch?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> RGB and novatouch?


Rapid-I for the moment, thought it would be good to compare it to the Shine 3.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just a heads up ppl...
> 
> There's a Rosewill bundle for $39.99 on newegg right now that includes the RK-9000 with Blues. Headphones and Mouse also included.
> 
> Head over to online deals.


Sold out.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Massdrop's got a good deal, IMO...

Code Keyboard with Cherry MX Clears and white backlighting



Saw it and couldn't resist. On September 18th, it will be officially purchased.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Massdrop's got a good deal, IMO...
> 
> Code Keyboard with Cherry MX Clears and white backlighting
> 
> Saw it and couldn't resist. On September 18th, it will be officially purchased.


Nice choice.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Rummaged thru my storeroom and found my Sanctuary keyset in a plastic baggy. Finally found a use for them, installed the keyset on my second Novatouch, does look good to me....


Where'd you get the keyboards?


----------



## wes1099

Would it be frowned upon to get my own OCN keycap custom made? And another thing, is the official OCN keycap made of PBT or ABS?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Massdrop's got a good deal, IMO...
> 
> Code Keyboard with Cherry MX Clears and white backlighting
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it and couldn't resist. On September 18th, it will be officially purchased.


I've got a friend grabbed the Green switch version of this from MD awhile back it is the simplest looking keyboard it's nice if you like that kind of thing it's also what swayed me to change the switches on my current Cougar 700K Cherry Black to greens not blues.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I've got a friend grabbed the Green switch version of this from MD awhile back it is the simplest looking keyboard it's nice if you like that kind of thing it's also what swayed me to change the switches on my current Cougar 700K Cherry Black to greens not blues.


I almost bought the MX Green version of it too, ended up going with a MX Blue Ducky Shine III instead though.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I almost bought the MX Green version of it too, ended up going with a MX Blue Ducky Shine III instead though.


Yeah Blues are pretty good (I have a Cherry Blue Blackwidow), but I don't know now whether I want Greens even, after reading what Clears are and I can get PCB mounted Clears which would mean I wouldn't have to pull apart each switch replace the spring and the stem like I would with the Greens. I think I need to buy a switch tester


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I've got a friend grabbed the Green switch version of this from MD awhile back it is the simplest looking keyboard it's nice if you like that kind of thing


I do like that kind of aesthetic. Simple, clean, elegant. Function over form, says I.


----------



## marduke83

Just got a Razer black widow tournament with razer branded switches for my 2nd PC (still using my g710+ on my main gaming rig), and it actually feels pretty good.. Still getting used to the form factor (10keyless format). And the spacing of the keys feels smaller/closer together than my g710+, but I'm sure it wont take that long to get used to. The only thing I wasn't happy about is no illumination, but at the price point (here in Australia) I can understand why it doesn't. The next cheapest 10 keyless available locally to me was a corsair which was $20AUD more expensive and only came in cherry reds. Overall pretty happy with it.


----------



## twerk

Does anyone here work with someone who uses an MX Blue keyboard? How annoying is it?

I'm thinking of getting a Poker II with Blues for use at work but I don't want to piss off my colleagues. If it's too bad I'll just get Browns/Clears.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone here work with someone who uses an MX Blue keyboard? How annoying is it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Poker II with Blues for use at work but I don't want to piss off my colleagues. If it's too bad I'll just get Browns/Clears.


I don't work with somebody with a Blue but I myself own one, and personally I'm at a complete and utter loss as my 2 keyboards 1 Blues 1 Blacks, the Blues are too loud (but I don't have O-rings, should make some difference) and the blacks lack the tactility I love, I'd probably suggest Browns or Clears if you don't want to piss people off, although they may eventually just block it out as background noise. depends on the people you work with really.







But yeah I personally think Clears are the ultimate switch (note I said think haven't actually tried them yet but in theory sound perfect) if you like tactility but don't want the click.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone here work with someone who uses an MX Blue keyboard? How annoying is it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Poker II with Blues for use at work but I don't want to piss off my colleagues. If it's too bad I'll just get Browns/Clears.


Holy [email protected] it is annoying. Well at least to me. Blue switches have the clicky audible feedback, and on top of that there is the noise of bottoming out the key, resulting in loud noises. I even have o-rings on my blues and they are still loud.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone here work with someone who uses an MX Blue keyboard? How annoying is it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Poker II with Blues for use at work but I don't want to piss off my colleagues. If it's too bad I'll just get Browns/Clears.


I take mine to school. It's not too bad, but the faster of a typer you are the more annoying. I'm pretty slow.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone here work with someone who uses an MX Blue keyboard? How annoying is it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Poker II with Blues for use at work but I don't want to piss off my colleagues. If it's too bad I'll just get Browns/Clears.


One of mine does. It's kind of a running joke at the office how loud it is. People will definitely notice.


----------



## twerk

Thanks guys, I figured it would be quite annoying. Time to find myself an MX Clear Poker II.


----------



## aberrero

Do you have your own office? It's really only an issue if you are sharing an office or need to type while on the phone.

I don't understand how people consider the Browns to be silent. I haven't tried o rings yet, but without them they seem almost as loud as blues to me.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks guys, I figured it would be quite annoying. Time to find myself an MX Clear Poker II.


Not a Poker II, but this is a nice keyboard if you are interested.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/code-keyboard-cherry-mx-clears
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Do you have your own office? It's really only an issue if you are sharing an office or need to type while on the phone.
> 
> I don't understand how people consider the Browns to be silent. I haven't tried o rings yet, but without them they seem almost as loud as blues to me.


Browns don't have that high pitched click, they are quite a bit quieter in that sense.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks guys, I figured it would be quite annoying. Time to find myself an MX Clear Poker II.


They were on Massdrop like 3 days ago.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone know what type of diodes I need for hand wiring cherry switches?

Edit: Ok looks like I need 1N4148 diodes


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They were on Massdrop like 3 days ago.


I saw and I was very tempted but I much prefer the ISO layout.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I saw and I was very tempted but I much prefer the ISO layout.


Ah, fair enough, finding an MX Clear ISO Poker II is going to be difficult, might have to do a switch swap.


----------



## chino1974

Here's a quick potatoe pic of my Logitech G710+ and KBT Race with cherry blues. Have a KB Paradise V60 coming this Wednesday with cherry greens. Also have a aluminum case and acrylic case coming. Can't wait to mod the V60!!!


----------



## fleetfeather

Looking forward to the v60 w/ Matias switches releasing later this month.

Matias Quiet Click's are my new favourite switch. I even sold off my Poker II w/ Clears


----------



## Aznlotus161

I'm new to mechanical keyboards, but I am thoroughly enjoying my CM Quick Fire TK with brown switches so far.

I didn't expect such a hefty keyboard out of the box.

Definitely interested in how either reds or blues feel in the future.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I'm new to mechanical keyboards, but I am thoroughly enjoying my CM Quick Fire TK with brown switches so far.
> 
> I didn't expect such a hefty keyboard out of the box.
> 
> Definitely interested in how either reds or blues feel in the future.


Get one of the switch testers. The Max Keyboard Pro seems to be the best one, it has almost everything. Though a potential problem would be if you end up preferring a rare switch... like me. I like Greens, Whites, and Clears the most for typing but they're all rare. I want a clicky Clear switch, that would be hands down the best typing switch I think.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get one of the switch testers. The Max Keyboard Pro seems to be the best one, it has almost everything. Though a potential problem would be if you end up preferring a rare switch... like me. I like Greens, Whites, and Clears the most for typing but they're all rare. I want a clicky Clear switch, that would be hands down the best typing switch I think.


I bought the max keyboard switch tester about a month ago. It's pretty nice. I also have the same issue with liking rare switches (clears and whites).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Though a potential problem would be if you end up preferring a rare switch... like me. I like Greens, Whites, and Clears the most for typing but they're all rare. I want a clicky Clear switch, that would be hands down the best typing switch I think.


Oh man, we share the same taste in switch types!







I love Clear, Green and White, and to some degree Black. I try to make it a point to get rarer switch types like these. So far, I have three Greens (with a fourth expected soon in the Ducky YoTH), two Whites and just one Clear.....


----------



## wes1099

I have given up on finding boards I like with white switches. I am just going to find a board I like and swap the switches with whites.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just a heads up ppl...
> 
> There's a Rosewill bundle for $39.99 on newegg right now that includes the RK-9000 with Blues. Headphones and Mouse also included.
> 
> Head over to online deals.


Maybe they're trying to steal some of Corsair's thunder, not having the blues or browns for their RGB yet.


----------



## HPE1000

KOTM Keycap showed up yesterday. Thanks


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> KOTM Keycap showed up yesterday. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


t'was a long wait, congrats
Lovely pic as always


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> KOTM Keycap showed up yesterday. Thanks


What is the main keycap set you're using? Amazing photo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> t'was a long wait, congrats
> Lovely pic as always


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What is the main keycap set you're using? Amazing photo.


They are classic beige keycaps from GMK.


----------



## fleetfeather

HPE, do you know of any alps caps GB's running atm?

I'm pretty sure there are none, but you keep your ear to the ground more-so than I...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HPE, do you know of any alps caps GB's running atm?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are none, but you keep your ear to the ground more-so than I...


Nope, I am sure one day a modern doubleshot set could happen. Matias has said something about trying to get a set made but I am really not sure if anything has happened.

I know signature plastics and tai hao can make alps keycaps, but MOQ would be a problem.

What board are you wanting to put alps keycaps on? I know the custom kingsaver boards usually take the keycaps off of wang keyboards.

I am no alps expert though so I could be wrong about some stuff


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, I am sure one day a modern doubleshot set could happen. Matias has said something about trying to get a set made but I am really not sure if anything has happened.
> 
> I know signature plastics and tai hao can make alps keycaps, but MOQ would be a problem.
> 
> What board are you wanting to put alps keycaps on? I know the custom kingsaver boards usually take the keycaps off of wang keyboards.
> 
> I am no alps expert though so I could be wrong about some stuff


Gotcha.

I too was reading up on Matias's offerings, but they aren't really close to production yet.

I was looking to put them on either a Matias Mini or a V60


----------



## Jayjr1105

Guys what do you call they key cap type that comes up at a sharper angle leaving slightly less surface area on the top of the key? Almost like a retro look. Maybe I just answered my own question.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Guys what do you call they key cap type that comes up at a sharper angle leaving slightly less surface area on the top of the key? Almost like a retro look. Maybe I just answered my own question.


Do you have any pictures of what you are talking about?


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know of any decent Cherry keyboards below the $50 mark? I was going to hop on that Rosewill but it sold out before I got a chance at it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do you have any pictures of what you are talking about?


Like the one on the left. How it rounds up to the surface...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Like the one on the left. How it rounds up to the surface...


SA Profile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know of any decent Cherry keyboards below the $50 mark? I was going to hop on that Rosewill but it sold out before I got a chance at it.


I'd try to get a used quickfire rapid for that much. I think my qfr sold for $45 on ebay a while back.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SA Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try to get a used quickfire rapid for that much. I think my qfr sold for $45 on ebay a while back.


Really? My used Thermaltake with Kailhs sold for $60, just $10 below what I bought it for. Maybe I'll actually have a look.


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know where it would be possible to get a custom made PBT keycap?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know where it would be possible to get a custom made PBT keycap?


If you mean a custom dyesub pbt keycap, I think so.

IMSTO has a listing on his website where you can upload a picture and have it duesubbed on either an OEM or Cherry profile keycap. I don't know if there is any MOQ for it, or if you can get a single keycap with its design made.

http://imsto.cn/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=93


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Would it be frowned upon to get my own OCN keycap custom made?


Yes, it would be, management has said they don't like people producing stuff using OCN assets e.g. the logo or branding, because they like to make sure any OCN related merchandise is approved both in terms of design and quality. This is common among websites with a set branding scheme, Twitter is one of the biggest I can think of that has specific rules for using their assets.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, it would be, management has said they don't like people producing stuff using OCN assets e.g. the logo or branding, because they like to make sure any OCN related merchandise is approved both in terms of design and quality. This is common among websites with a set branding scheme, Twitter is one of the biggest I can think of that has specific rules for using their assets.


Ok, I was just wondering, not actually going to do it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you mean a custom dyesub pbt keycap, I think so.
> 
> IMSTO has a listing on his website where you can upload a picture and have it duesubbed on either an OEM or Cherry profile keycap. I don't know if there is any MOQ for it, or if you can get a single keycap with its design made.
> 
> http://imsto.cn/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=93


Thanks. I have a few images that I think would look awesome on a keycap, I think I will try it out.


----------



## connectwise

Does anyone know where to buy/sell mechanical keyboards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know where it would be possible to get a custom made PBT keycap?


You want a single keycap?

Geekhack there's always group buys for custom keycaps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy/sell mechanical keyboards?
> You want a single keycap?
> 
> Geekhack there's always group buys for custom keycaps.


Do you have one to sell? I'm looking for one.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy/sell mechanical keyboards?
> You want a single keycap?
> 
> Geekhack there's always group buys for custom keycaps.


Well to buy Amazon, Mechanicalkeyboards.com, ebay, elitekeyboards.com, there's a lot of places.

But I'm sort of assuming you meant buy/sell used keyboards.

So you could sell on ebay, on the geekhack classifieds, on the deskthority classifieds, or on the overclock.net classifieds.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, it would be, management has said they don't like people producing stuff using OCN assets e.g. the logo or branding, because they like to make sure any OCN related merchandise is approved both in terms of design and quality. This is common among websites with a set branding scheme, Twitter is one of the biggest I can think of that has specific rules for using their assets.


is it ok if i get a bumper stiker made the guy im thinking of getting to do it dose it to extreem levls of quality


----------



## Blaise170

Finally got to mod my Ducky's color scheme. I quite like it. The keys are a bit harder to press now, I imagine this is what typing on MX Greens would feel like.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> is it ok if i get a bumper stiker made the guy im thinking of getting to do it dose it to extreem levls of quality


You'd have to speak to management about that, but I'd imagine the answer is no.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Ok, I was just wondering, not actually going to do it.


Why spend money on a custom OCN keycap? All you have to do is mod up the most awesome keyboard during any calendar month to get


----------



## Jixr

Yup! and I just got my second one in the mail today, and you can still enter for septembers KOTM

Bleh, I can't wait till my next two keyboards arrive so I can stop buying stuff for them, ordered another case today, and still waiting for some GB's to wrap up and some leds to get in from china and a few other little bits, and It looks like I'm going to have a new TKL keyboard sometime soon as well.


----------



## Blaise170

One more in darker light for good measure. Excuse the potato pic.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I wish I had the guts to mod my keyboards' backlighting... but alas, I do not


----------



## Jixr

its really not that hard, you can get the colored panels that you put over your led to change the color, or just buy leds for about $5 and get yourself about $15 worth of cheap soldering equipment and it can be done.

I'm in the middle of finishing a mod that will allow me to change LED colors without having to solder/desolder anything.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its really not that hard, you can get the colored panels that you put over your led to change the color, or just buy leds for about $5 and get yourself about $15 worth of cheap soldering equipment and it can be done.
> 
> I'm in the middle of finishing a mod that will allow me to change LED colors without having to solder/desolder anything.


Do you know if it's possible to use RGB LEDs in Cherry switches? I'd love to do something like that if it is possible.


----------



## Jixr

kinda... i've seen mods for RGB leds on traditional cherry switches, but they just constantly alternate between the colors, you'd need a controller to have selective lighting.

But since the corsair exclusivity ends this year, you should expect many other brands to come out with RGB offerings starting early-mid next year.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get one of the switch testers. The Max Keyboard Pro seems to be the best one, it has almost everything. Though a potential problem would be if you end up preferring a rare switch... like me. I like Greens, Whites, and Clears the most for typing but they're all rare. I want a clicky Clear switch, that would be hands down the best typing switch I think.


Definitely a solid recommendation, I was considering investing in one.

Oh god...you know I'm starting to understand why people have mechanical keyboard collections







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I bought the max keyboard switch tester about a month ago. It's pretty nice. I also have the same issue with liking rare switches (clears and whites).


Welp, good thing I have no money haha!


----------



## azianai

so i've been MIA on OCN for a while, but came back from taiwan a few weeks ago and after being brainwashed from my visit to Ducky offices, I bought a Ducky Mini while I was there
Go figure i can't get used to 60% layout -_-

I was also not allowed to take any photos of the stuff in the office besides their lobby front lol
Cool projector image =)


And the ducky mini (potato pic)
gunmetal grey like my HTC One lol

vid of the lights all blinking


----------



## wes1099

I would love to enter the KOTM thing, but there aren't very many things that I can do with my CMStorm Quickfire TK. I think I may paint the case, I am still thinking about how I will do my LEDs, and I would love to get some new keycaps but I don't have the $ right now. If I paint the case, it will probably be silver or grey, and as far as leds, I will put WASD in green, modifiers in blue, space in green, and everything else in red. I am not sure what color LED to use in my ESC key (maybe white?).


----------



## Jixr

You can easily paint a case for under $10 and get some really nice results if you take your time to do it properly, keycap sets can be had starting at $20 ( though the TK doesn't use the standard layout so your options are limited ) and LED's can be found at local electronic stores or online for $5 shipped for 100 on ebay.

You can definitely mod your keyboard on a budget.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can easily paint a case for under $10 and get some really nice results if you take your time to do it properly, keycap sets can be had starting at $20 ( though the TK doesn't use the standard layout so your options are limited ) and LED's can be found at local electronic stores or online for $5 shipped for 100 on ebay.
> 
> You can definitely mod your keyboard on a budget.


I'm thinking of painting my CM Quick Fire TK white and keeping the key caps black as is.

Are there any tutorials in doing so?

I might try out plasti dipping first then painting that coat with something like Rust-oleum.

That way I can just remove the plasti dip along with the paint if I make any mistakes or if it doesn't work out.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm in the middle of finishing a mod that will allow me to change LED colors without having to solder/desolder anything.


Please m8, teach us how!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can easily paint a case for under $10 and get some really nice results if you take your time to do it properly, keycap sets can be had starting at $20 ( though the TK doesn't use the standard layout so your options are limited ) and LED's can be found at local electronic stores or online for $5 shipped for 100 on ebay.
> 
> You can definitely mod your keyboard on a budget.


A while ago I bought some led variety pack. It came with 6 colors, 10 of each color. The colors were red, green, blue, yellow, purple, and white. The yellow and purple are next to useless because they are super dim for some reason. Another problem is that flangeless leds are not very common, so I had to use a dremel to take the slightly extended edge off of the bottom of the LED for it to fit. I'm going to check and see what kinds of paint I have in my basement now.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Are there any tutorials in doing so?


Here is a guide I wrote about a year ago, but it should help you out. Its meant for the QFR, but since the TK is hard plastic, you can ignore the bit about sanding off the rubber coating

Though if you do plasti dip and then paint, you're going to have a very textured surface.


Spoiler: paint guide



1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
2. Sand all the rubber off
3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
4. get paint
5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
7. let dry aprox 3 hours
8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
9. Don't touch it for a day.
10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.

Feel free to use my steps for an easy and awesome finish for any paint project.



These are some of my boards all done with cheap-o spray paints, you just need to be patient to get a good result. prep work is key.


Spoiler: pics









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Please m8, teach us how!


I'll have pics and other information up later tonight, I need to finish putting the board together and a few other little things. And you can get flangless LED's on ebay generally for about $5 shipped for 100 in most general colors.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> These are some of my boards all done with cheap-o spray paints, you just need to be patient to get a good result. prep work is key.


So either of these would be ok?


----------



## Jixr

it works fine, though you'll need to take your time and properly prep your case, the difference between a crap paint job and a good one is patience, attention to detail, and going nice and slow. If you just blast it with paint its going to look like doo doo. Also, basically all spray paints are dry within 30 mins, but are not fully cured and hardened for about 3-4 days, so even though its tempting, once its dry, don't touch it for a few days to let it properly cure.

Though Krylon does make a brand called "fusion" that is meant for plastics and things, its not as durable, but gives a smoother finish and is very nice to use. ( I used to use it to paint racing motorcycles all the time )

( also you won't need the primer for your keyboard )


----------



## wes1099

Now I have to decide what color to paint it. I don't want black, does anyone think purple would look good? Any suggestions?

EDIT: Here is a picture of my keyboard in it's current state (left control and left shift were supposed to be blue, but all my LEDs looked the same, I will fix it soon):



Sadly, picture had to be taken on my ancient iPhone4, thus the poor quality.


----------



## Canis-X

Metalic emerald green!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> it works fine, though you'll need to take your time and properly prep your case, the difference between a crap paint job and a good one is patience, attention to detail, and going nice and slow. If you just blast it with paint its going to look like doo doo. Also, basically all spray paints are dry within 30 mins, but are not fully cured and hardened for about 3-4 days, so even though its tempting, once its dry, don't touch it for a few days to let it properly cure.
> 
> Though Krylon does make a brand called "fusion" that is meant for plastics and things, its not as durable, but gives a smoother finish and is very nice to use. ( I used to use it to paint racing motorcycles all the time )
> 
> ( also you won't need the primer for your keyboard )


So is krylon fusion worth the extra money, or should I just buy the normal one?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So is krylon fusion worth the extra money, or should I just buy the normal one?


Honestly, I wouldn't use the Krylon Fusion on parts that will get heavy wear...like a keyboard. It goes on nice, but also can chip and scratch quite easily. I'm not a pro painter though, so hopefully one of those guys will chime in.


----------



## Jixr

Its only a few bucks more, and is probably best for something you're going to be touching often to use a paint product meant for plastics instead of general spray-all paint.

Though I wouldn't paint unless you're sure in your capabilities, I'd hate for you to botch up a case top because you did something wrong.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its only a few bucks more, and is probably best for something you're going to be touching often to use a paint product meant for plastics instead of general spray-all paint.
> 
> Though I wouldn't paint unless you're sure in your capabilities, I'd hate for you to botch up a case top because you did something wrong.


Listen to this man...he knows more than I lol


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its only a few bucks more, and is probably best for something you're going to be touching often to use a paint product meant for plastics instead of general spray-all paint.
> 
> Though I wouldn't paint unless you're sure in your capabilities, I'd hate for you to botch up a case top because you did something wrong.


If I screw up, it's all on me. Wet sanding is just sanding with wet sand paper correct?


----------



## Jixr

well, the guide i posted is more for matt finishes, and yes, wet sanding is sanding very lightly with super fine ( 2000+ ) sand paper and using soapy water as a lubricant to remove any flaws in the paint after it drys in between coats.


----------



## aberrero

Just got my $40 Rosewill blues keyboard in. It is decent enough, although I think I've confirmed now that I prefer Browns. Also confirmed that I do not want to ever have a keyboard with a numpad again. Do you guys center the letter keys in the middle of your screen, with the mouse way off to the right, or do you have the keyboard off to the left?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't use the Krylon Fusion on parts that will get heavy wear...like a keyboard. It goes on nice, but also can chip and scratch quite easily. I'm not a pro painter though, so hopefully one of those guys will chime in.


I used Krylon Fusion on my laptop several years ago. Eventually, it did start to wear off and chip, but it only chipped where the underlying material was metal, not plastic. It wore down after extremely heavy and prolonged use on the laptops wrist rest, but otherwise it held up pretty well and had a fairly "soft" feel to it. I wouldn't discourage someone from using it, although it isn't going to be as good as a professional automotive-style paint job.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, the guide i posted is more for matt finishes, and yes, wet sanding is sanding very lightly with super fine ( 2000+ ) sand paper and using soapy water as a lubricant to remove any flaws in the paint after it drys in between coats.


Sounds good. Thanks for the help! I will post pictures when it is done, but first I have to order things... Looking forward to seeing that hot-swappable LED mod!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So is krylon fusion worth the extra money, or should I just buy the normal one?


I dug up my old laptop that I painted with Krylon Fusion and took some pics. The lighting exaggerates the discoloration a bit here, it is much harder to see it in person. I was wrong, though, there was chipping against even plastic surfaces, pretty much any edge that was subject to being hit with something. Also, the edges are harder to paint/coat in the first place, so they are going to be weaker anyway.



http://imgur.com/CBWqWbr




http://imgur.com/ddHxmK1




http://imgur.com/JrpUcbW


(note: the white dots on the top of the lid are flash reflections, not scratches. the paint only chipped on the edges)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

To the guy wanting to paint the keyboard casing, if you aren't too sure about the process, have you considered a vinyl wrap? You can get all sorts of colours and even patterns, it's easy to apply with a near-flawless finish, and most importantly, super easy to remove or change, if you do decide to paint. If this is your first go at painting, I would practice on something scrap first.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> To the guy wanting to paint the keyboard casing, if you aren't too sure about the process, have you considered a vinyl wrap? You can get all sorts of colours and even patterns, it's easy to apply with a near-flawless finish, and most importantly, super easy to remove or change, if you do decide to paint. If this is your first go at painting, I would practice on something scrap first.


Don't worry, I will practice before I paint the case.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I dug up my old laptop that I painted with Krylon Fusion and took some pics. The lighting exaggerates the discoloration a bit here, it is much harder to see it in person. I was wrong, though, there was chipping against even plastic surfaces, pretty much any edge that was subject to being hit with something. Also, the edges are harder to paint/coat in the first place, so they are going to be weaker anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CBWqWbr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ddHxmK1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JrpUcbW
> 
> 
> (note: the white dots on the top of the lid are flash reflections, not scratches. the paint only chipped on the edges)


I think it will hold up fine for my purposes. The only spot that might get banged up is the bottom right corner of the case where I occasionally hit it with my mouse while attempting ridiculous flick shots with my turtle sensitivity (in CS:GO I literally can not do a 360 if I move my mouse all the way across my 17 inch mousepad).


----------



## Jixr

Here is what you need to do if you want easy swappable LED's for quick color changes and things. Tater pics because I'm crazy tired.

First off, go to ebay and find some of these bad boys, I found these online for $5 for about 180 pegs ( note each switch needs two pegs, so you'll need to purchase accordingly )
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3472_zpsfb61ddd8.jpg.html

And its pretty sraight forward, you'll need to open the switch, insert two pegs, close the switch, and solder them in. The pegs I got are kinda short, so it was slightly difficult to solder them in.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3476_zps50bab3c2.jpg.html

Then pretty much all you need to do is clip your LED to the right size and insert them into the pegs inside the switch, and its super easy to swap led colors for different schemes and things.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3475_zpsbdf94729.jpg.html



And with this I put LED's in my New Duck Mini, and it has some cool lighting modes, obviously LED on/off, slow pulse, fast pulse, where it lights up when you strike a key, and the opposite where its lit until you strike a key, and a mode where the led's get brighter the faster you type which is kinda fun.

So other than a new case ( which I won't get till november according to the group buy ) and my cyan LED's which should come in any day now, I'll have my korean board done!
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3480_zpsf8cdc3d5.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3479_zps22228acf.jpg.html

Anyway, I'll take some actual half decent photos when my cyan LEDs get in for the alpha keys, and also later this week I have a new keyboard coming in the mail that I'm going to do some testing on.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HPE, do you know of any alps caps GB's running atm?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are none, but you keep your ear to the ground more-so than I...


I currently have an Interest Check running over on GH









Alps DCS keycap interest check


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I currently have an Interest Check running over on GH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alps DCS keycap interest check


There you go, I missed that









I need to try alps some time soon. I really want to get my hands on a linear green zenith zkb2


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There you go, I missed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try alps some time soon. I really want to get my hands on a linear green zenith zkb2


CPTBA has that awesome Zenith Alps board with Yellow Alps for $35 shipped. It's a heck of a deal.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> CPTBA has that awesome Zenith Alps board with Yellow Alps for $35 shipped. It's a heck of a deal.


Ha! I was actually going to recommend that one as well. Smoking deal! There is also a KB-5181 on ebay currently that may or may not have montereys for $29 BIN plus shipping.


----------



## azianai

there's a compaq alps/fake alps? keyboard at work. Personally i don't like it lol.


----------



## connectwise

"Actual half decent photos". You people and your dslr's taking awesome photos, meanwhile all I got is this crap


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> "Actual half decent photos". You people and your dslr's taking awesome photos, meanwhile all I got is this crap


man your boad is messes up


----------



## pez

All I see is female hair, food crumbs, and possibly pet hair. There's a board in there?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All I see is female hair, food crumbs, and possibly pet hair. There's a board in there?


There's a HHKB in the background.... Not sure why he posted a picture of his cat's latest hair ball...


----------



## inedenimadam

So after typing on membranes my whole computing life, I received my K65 a few days ago. You really don't know what you are missing out on until you have typed on a mechanical. There is nothing else like it. I hear the reds are not that great for typing, but they are light years ahead of all of the membrane keyboards I have experienced. My only complaint with the board is the spacebar is a bit sharp along the bottom edge, and I can feel a callus forming on my left thumb.
Also picked up the G100s at the same time.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So after typing on membranes my whole computing life, I received my K65 a few days ago. You really don't know what you are missing out on until you have typed on a mechanical. There is nothing else like it. I hear the reds are not that great for typing, but they are light years ahead of all of the membrane keyboards I have experienced. My only complaint with the board is the spacebar is a bit sharp along the bottom edge, and I can feel a callus forming on my left thumb.
> Also picked up the G100s at the same time.


Not sure if it works on every board, but I've seen people turn the space bar 180 so that it gets angled differently. Would be worth trying, especially if it is as uncomfortable as it sounds the way it is now.


----------



## Eagle1337

My Quickfire Stealth came in today!


----------



## wes1099

Ordered all the stuff to paint my Quickfire TK case. Now I just have to wait. I am going to go look for a good looking PBT keycap set that will not plunder the innards of my wallet.


----------



## Eagle1337

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=69
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=774
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=287
Some affordable pbt keycaps.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=69
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=774
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=287
> Some affordable pbt keycaps.


Thanks! That is exactly where I was going to go look!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Thanks! That is exactly where I was going to go look!


Look at Massdrop too, I got a full set of laser etched PBT caps for right at $40 with shipping.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513497/corsair-k70-rgb-or-suggestions

I would love some feedback from any owners of the corsair k70 rgb and some suggestions on quality cherry MX red keyboards. My goal was the RGB programmable led but I am willing to settle for a quality illuminated board


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I currently have an Interest Check running over on GH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alps DCS keycap interest check


Thanks! Must've missed it hehe...

For my 2cents, I'd have to say that a colourway that incorporates black alphas (or possibly black mods) would be most accessible, since all Matias boards (non-Mac) come with black caps. If the colourway required a white spacebar, I'd have to try find a Matias Mac board on the cheap, or be SOL. :/

I quite like the midnight-esque colourway option. I'd also be very (VERY) hyped to see a black and gold colourway (black alphas, gold mods, white or inversed legends) although I recognise that isn't something you've considered thus far.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thanks! Must've missed it hehe...
> 
> For my 2cents, I'd have to say that a colourway that incorporates black alphas (or possibly black mods) would be most accessible, since all Matias boards (non-Mac) come with black caps. If the colourway required a white spacebar, I'd have to try find a Matias Mac board on the cheap, or be SOL. :/
> 
> I quite like the midnight-esque colourway option. I'd also be very (VERY) hyped to see a black and gold colourway (black alphas, gold mods, white or inversed legends) although I recognise that isn't something you've considered thus far.


No problem.

Just so you know, you can order spacebars directly from Matias in black or white in pretty much any size. For odd sizes, I believe the MOQ is 20. I have one of each on their way so that I can compare the color to SPs black and white to see which goes better. Leaning toward black myself, but I want to go with what the community wants so that we can make MOQ.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Just so you know, you can order spacebars directly from Matias in black or white in pretty much any size. For odd sizes, I believe the MOQ is 20. I have one of each on their way so that I can compare the color to SPs black and white to see which goes better. Leaning toward black myself, but I want to go with what the community wants so that we can make MOQ.


Ohhh, I wasn't aware Matias was doing spacebars individually for you. That changes things I guess







I knew SP didn't have alps moulds for spacebars, so I figured we would be trying to match to spacebars that were already out in the wild.

Cool beans. If you could swing over the OCN when the buy goes live, thatwouldbegreat.jpg (I do have a GH account, but I'm not super active... because my swtich of choice is an alps switch haha)


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ohhh, I wasn't aware Matias was doing spacebars individually for you. That changes things I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew SP didn't have alps moulds for spacebars, so I figured we would be trying to match to spacebars that were already out in the wild.
> 
> Cool beans. If you could swing over the OCN when the buy goes live, thatwouldbegreat.jpg (I do have a GH account, but I'm not super active... because my swtich of choice is an alps switch haha)


Can do


----------



## chino1974

Here's a quick cruddy cell pic of my KBT Race with new red and white double Tai Hao caps. Had to do a quick emergency spray job on 3 caps since the Race has a few proprietary size caps. Hopefully I'll find some nice cuatom ones that match to replace them soon. Sitting by the window waiting for fedex to drop off my new KB Paradise V60!!!


----------



## Jixr

spray painting keycaps? bleh...do not want

Also, I have another keyboard coming in the mail tomorrow!
nothing super fancy compared to the rest of my line up, but I'm eager to check it out.


----------



## chino1974

Yeah had to spray paint them temporarily until I can get 3 proprietary sized caps. Spraying caos inst bad as long as you use n8ce th8n coats and use a good clear coat after to seal them in. Wont wear from use with the clear. Or at least not as fast. And the ones I had to do it to were 3 I barely ever use.


----------



## Blaise170

Just picked up a used Adesso MKB-135B with Cherry MX Blue switches for $39. My rainbow PBT keycaps will find a use now. Has USB and PS/2 with two USB ports as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Blaise170

In other news, Logitech is releasing a new RGB mechanical. Personally don't like it; non-standard switches, ugly keycaps, and I personally hate those macro keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

I want to try one out.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Look at Massdrop too, I got a full set of laser etched PBT caps for right at $40 with shipping.


I check massdrop every day, I have yet to see a set of white top printed PBT keycaps that I like :/


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> In other news, Logitech is releasing a new RGB mechanical. Personally don't like it; non-standard switches, ugly keycaps, and I personally hate those macro keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Somewhere there are closeups of the keyboard and the underside of the keycap.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Somewhere there are closeups of the keyboard and the underside of the keycap.


I was unable to find any, the keyboard was just announced like 12 hours ago.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was unable to find any, the keyboard was just announced like 12 hours ago.


Let me look through my internet history, I will find them. Actually, it was announced sometime yesterday because I saw it on reddit yesterday.


----------



## wes1099

Here are the pics I was looking for

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Tastaturen-Hardware-255538/News/Logitech-RGB-Tastaturen-Video-Bilder-1136107/galerie/2259128/#?a_id=1136107&g_id=-1&i_id=2259117


----------



## Kimir

They've put some pics on facebook today



I find it ugly as well, but there is maybe some innovation in the mech switches industry, can't be a bad thing, right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I find it ugly as well, but there is maybe some innovation in the mech switches industry, can't be a bad thing, right?


Yeah I'm being open minded about it. I want something like this:



- EDIT: But yes, compatibility with Cherry keycaps is a must.


----------



## Jixr

I dunno, It kinda sucks that if you really liked this keyboard, there are no keycap options or anything, basically what you see is what you get. I'd much prefer people just wait until corsairs deal is up before working on their boards.


----------



## Blaise170

Innovation is not a bad thing, but I think they should at least make their stems compatible with MX caps. Kailhs/Razers are quite a bit different but are still functionally the same when it comes to keycaps.


----------



## Blaise170

I found a couple of Cherry terminal keyboards which look really cool, I'd jump on them if I had the money. Maybe one of you might like them.

Cherry G80-8113LRCUS: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251645114470
Cherry MX 8000: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131280143917

Both of them use Cherry MX Clear switches if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I found a couple of Cherry terminal keyboards which look really cool, I'd jump on them if I had the money. Maybe one of you might like them.
> 
> Cherry G80-8113LRCUS: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251645114470
> Cherry MX 8000: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131280143917
> 
> Both of them use Cherry MX Clear switches if I am not mistaken.


Nice find. I see them as MX Clear switches+Cherry DS keycaps for $50. Amazing.

Edit: Are they DS? the modifier legends looks worn out to me.


----------



## Jixr

I'm getting some kahils in the mail tomorrow, looking forward to ripping them out of the keyboard and doing some comparison stuff, as far as springs, sliders, construction, etc.

I can't remember if i posted it here or not, so sorry if I repeat myself.

I can see lots of people buying this, and getting into mechs, then ditching them once they realize how limited they are as far as custom stuff goes.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They've put some pics on facebook today
> 
> 
> 
> I find it ugly as well, but there is maybe some innovation in the mech switches industry, can't be a bad thing, right?


I also think it is ugly. I would say that innovation in the mechanical switch industry is great as long as people don't release trash products and give the mechanical keyboard industry bad rep.


----------



## Jixr

also, is it weird that the chick in the amd live stream on the home page is an old girlfriend of mine? small world.


----------



## wes1099

In this article they call this new Logitech switch "Roamer G"

http://www.techpowerup.com/205349/logitech-unveils-the-g910-orion-spark-rgb-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also, is it weird that the chick in the amd live stream on the home page is an old girlfriend of mine? small world.


You mean this livestream? - http://www.livestream.com/amdunprocessed


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> You mean this livestream? - http://www.livestream.com/amdunprocessed


the one where they were playing plants vs zombies, the chick with the blonde hair. I dated her about a year ago or so, she's in charge of AMD's video productions.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> In this article they call this new Logitech switch "Roamer G"
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/205349/logitech-unveils-the-g910-orion-spark-rgb-mechanical-keyboard.html


I shared my thought on the switch in the dedicated thread about it.
http://news.logitech.com/press-release/consumer-products/logitech-engineers-most-advanced-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-world
Seems like logitech designed the swtich to be direct compeition to Cherry MX switches. All the comparisons to "competing mechanical switches" in the press release are comparisons to Cherry MX switches.

25% less travel distance;
Cherry MX is 2mm(for most of the switches 2.2 for blue though) *.75 =1.5mm
40% more durable;
Cherry MX is 50million * 1.4=70million

If the switch was made to compete with Cherry's MX switch I have good hopes considering Logitech with Pixart was able to come up with the 3366 which is considered the best sensor by far for mice. Regardless of aesthetic design, Logitech it seems that their performance goals are actually living up to expectations.

45g depression force
Tactile(found a response on their facebook)
1.5mm travel distance to actuation(not clear if that means it's a 3mm total travel or if it's something else and the actuation point is just 1.5mm down)
Not sure if it's clicky or not. You can slightly hear the keyboard in their videos but the dubstep covers it up.

The LED is in the center of the switch so I doubt it's just a Cherry MX copy with a different top. Seems like a new switch, the keycap not being MX compatible isn't all bad, as the MX keycaps can be wobbly(ofc this varies vastly depending on quality of the keycap), their keycap seems to not wobble at least by design given such a wide mount. Plus the LED in the center of the switch means that the light probably won't bleed through under the keycap, a preference that i like.

Only thing i'm concerned about is the keycap design, how those keycaps feel is going to matter a lot considering that there will unlikely be any easy to find replacements. Doesn't help that they went with a unique design for them. Although not sure how sharp those indents in the keycaps feel and if that's fine or not, ofc with logitech they could be pretty shallow indents just made to look much deeper with 2 toned paint or w.e

Won't be available till November anyways, hope they share a bit more about the key switch before then.


----------



## connectwise

That logi board looks pretty dumb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All I see is female hair, food crumbs, and possibly pet hair. There's a board in there?




A lot of that dood's hair.



Kinda put new caps on there, but unfort the space bar and few others doesn't fit.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That logi board looks pretty dumb.


I said that in a youtube comment and I think I started a war.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That new logitech seems rather interesting!


----------



## chino1974

Sweet finally fedex dropped off my new KB Paradise V60 red/blue led with Cherry green switches. Now I can break my head figuring out which set of doubleshots and novelty caps I'll be using on this. This thing is really tiny!!! I thought my 75% Race was small but this 60% is just awesome. I love the fact that it uses all standard sized keycaps. So no worrying about finding oddball sized custom caps. Now I just need to get my hamds on a Vortex Poker II with cherry clears maybe. Trying to test out all the different color chery switches out. So far I own a boars with cherry reds, blacks, browns, blues and now greens.

Here's a quick potatoe pic of the stock v60.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Any recommendations for cherry mx red besides the Ducky DK9008?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

^ Poker II


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Any recommendations for cherry mx red besides the Ducky DK9008?


If you like pretty lights, the new Corsair RGB boards would be right up your alley.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Any recommendations for cherry mx red besides the Ducky DK9008?


Corsair Vengeance K95

Dem macros!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Any recommendations for cherry mx red besides the Ducky DK9008?


Ducky Legend, WASD V2, KUL ES-87.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Any recommendations for cherry mx red besides the Ducky DK9008?


Nearly every keyboard can come in cherry mx reds, you're going to need to be more specific. Go to the keyboard suggestion thread, and fill out the form.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread/0_30


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you like pretty lights, the new Corsair RGB boards would be right up your alley.


One of your rigs has a K95, has the LED's ever malfunctioned on you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Legend, WASD V2, KUL ES-87.


Thanks







I'll look into these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Nearly every keyboard can come in cherry mx reds, you're going to need to be more specific. Go to the keyboard suggestion thread, and fill out the form.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread/0_30


I will try that out, might yield more names to look at then asking in multiple threads


----------



## connectwise

Hey guys, how do you solve the "stuck" key problem, where the switch is slow to return to position?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That new logitech seems rather interesting!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance K95
> 
> Dem macros!


I'm selling mine!

I'd honestly would just wait for a mx red keyboard sale from massdrop as they often do.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you solve the "stuck" key problem, where the switch is slow to return to position?


Try some lube or WD-40 or something


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Damn, looks like I'd have to resubmit my list of keyboards again to the database as I'd be getting my KUL ES87 MX Clear tomorrow......couldn't resist a TKL with Clears.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Damn, looks like I'd have to resubmit my list of keyboards again to the database as I'd be getting my KUL ES87 MX Clear tomorrow......couldn't resist a TKL with Clears.


Good choice, it's an excellent board.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Try some lube or WD-40 or something


I'm sure you were joking, but for reals, don't use wd40 on your keyboard.

Just flush the switch with alcohol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure you were joking, but for reals, don't use wd40 on your keyboard.
> 
> Just flush the switch with alcohol


The lube wasn't because I thought that was a thing, the WD-40 was a partial joke because of the typical 'it doesn't move, use WD-40' joke, but I didn't actually know not to use it on keyboards








How come you can't?


----------



## Jixr

Well, silicon based lube is fine, but wd40 will eventually just glob up with dirt and grime, and could possibly weaken the plastic.

The reason why wd40 works well is because it eats away rust and oxidation, and you don't want that inside your computer components.


----------



## Kongslien

Just submitted the form. Using a CM Storm Quickfire XT with blue switches. Loving it so far.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> One of your rigs has a K95, has the LED's ever malfunctioned on you?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into these.
> I will try that out, might yield more names to look at then asking in multiple threads


I believe you quoted the wrong person, I had a Thermaltake board (now sold) in my rig.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Am I crazy to think someone might trade a Ducky Premier for a Shine 2 or a RK9000 + cash?


----------



## Jixr

no, Some people like certain boards. I wont touch a poker2, but I'll pay $100+ for a pokerX or pure in decent shape.


----------



## Blaise170

I know this has been discussed before, but I don't want to scroll through a 100 pages to find it - what is the best way to do a full cleaning on a keyboard? I might be buying one of those Cherry terminal boards I posted and I want to make sure it is in top condition before use.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but I don't want to scroll through a 100 pages to find it - what is the best way to do a full cleaning on a keyboard? I might be buying one of those Cherry terminal boards I posted and I want to make sure it is in top condition before use.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but I don't want to scroll through a 100 pages to find it - what is the best way to do a full cleaning on a keyboard? I might be buying one of those Cherry terminal boards I posted and I want to make sure it is in top condition before use.


Here.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, silicon based lube is fine, but wd40 will eventually just glob up with dirt and grime, and could possibly weaken the plastic.
> 
> The reason why wd40 works well is because it eats away rust and oxidation, and you don't want that inside your computer components.


I have seen all sorts of things die from WD40 eating the plastic...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but I don't want to scroll through a 100 pages to find it - what is the best way to do a full cleaning on a keyboard? I might be buying one of those Cherry terminal boards I posted and I want to make sure it is in top condition before use.


Check the mechanical keyboard maintenance guides here - http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/index

Probably going to be the same kind of things in Paradigm84's post.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Here is a guide I wrote about a year ago, but it should help you out. Its meant for the QFR, but since the TK is hard plastic, you can ignore the bit about sanding off the rubber coating
> 
> Though if you do plasti dip and then paint, you're going to have a very textured surface.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: paint guide
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 400 grit sand paper ( yes it takes forever ) go EASY to not dig into the plastic. Do not use any thing rougher than 400 ( I would have used 600 if I had some ) as it will just dig into the plastic and scratch it up leaving an un-even finish.
> 2. Sand all the rubber off
> 3. Wet sand with 1000+ grit over the entire body ( more time in prep work = better final result ) until its glass smooth
> 4. get paint
> 5. MIST the keyboard very very very lightly ( if you cover everything in one go you're doing it wrong, if it looks wet, you're doing it wrong )
> 6. wait 10mins, mist again, 10mins, mist, 10mins, mist, etc until the entire thing is covered.
> 7. let dry aprox 3 hours
> 8. Wetsand again with 1500+ ( it will still be tacky, but use light pressure to remove any paint build up, and use rubber gloves or be very gentle to not leave fingerprints )
> 9. Don't touch it for a day.
> 10. Repeat 5-9 I want to say I misted mine about 20 times or so before the final sanding.
> 11. Final wetsand of 2000+ and you're done!
> Note: if you use a high gloss paint, the final wetsanding can take away the shine leaving a matt finish so I myself always use matt colors, and If I want gloss then I go into clear-coating.
> I think most people here would not want a high gloss keyboard so I won't go into that.
> 
> Feel free to use my steps for an easy and awesome finish for any paint project.
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of my boards all done with cheap-o spray paints, you just need to be patient to get a good result. prep work is key.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have pics and other information up later tonight, I need to finish putting the board together and a few other little things. And you can get flangless LED's on ebay generally for about $5 shipped for 100 in most general colors.


Is the 400 grit sandpaper step JUST to get the rubber off of the QFR or do I need to do that to my TK too? My sandpaper and paint should be delivered by the time I get home from school tomorrow, I am hoping to be able to get the first full coat on so that I can leave it over night to dry before going over it with the 1500 grit before the second coat.


----------



## chino1974

KBT Race, Logitech G710+ and a KB Paradise V60


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is the 400 grit sandpaper step JUST to get the rubber off of the QFR or do I need to do that to my TK too? My sandpaper and paint should be delivered by the time I get home from school tomorrow, I am hoping to be able to get the first full coat on so that I can leave it over night to dry before going over it with the 1500 grit before the second coat.


Yeah, ignore the part about sanding the rubber off, on the TK you'll just want to make sure the case is clean of any dirt, dust, and oils before painting.


----------



## connectwise

http://www.epicfail.com/2011/08/27/cleaning-laptop-fail/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm sure you were joking, but for reals, don't use wd40 on your keyboard.
> 
> Just flush the switch with alcohol


I asked after I already tried isopropyl alcohol on the switch, and it hasn't worked.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, ignore the part about sanding the rubber off, on the TK you'll just want to make sure the case is clean of any dirt, dust, and oils before painting.


Ok, sounds good. I do not need primer or anything even if I use a dark color like purple right?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.epicfail.com/2011/08/27/cleaning-laptop-fail/
> I asked after I already tried isopropyl alcohol on the switch, and it hasn't worked.


If that didn't work for you, its probably not a bad idea to go ahead and remove the switch, open it up and clean it.
Did you spill something on your keyboard or anything like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Ok, sounds good. I do not need primer or anything even if I use a dark color like purple right?


No, you don't need to use any types of primer for plastic. Just clean it up nice, wash it, let it dry, and then begin to paint.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If that didn't work for you, its probably not a bad idea to go ahead and remove the switch, open it up and clean it.
> Did you spill something on your keyboard or anything like that?
> No, you don't need to use any types of primer for plastic. Just clean it up nice, wash it, let it dry, and then begin to paint.


Ok, sounds good. When test-running my spray painting skills I figured out that occasionally a drop of paint will accumulate on the nozzle, and then it will no longer spray a fine mist, so I will just wipe the nozzle off with a paper towel every once and a while.


----------



## Exfiltrate

My phantom build









http://imgur.com/tXIzB


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> My phantom build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tXIzB


Nice.

So if you have one of the Rosewill's with the busted mini usb socket, is the thing in the last 3 pics what you would use to repair it?


----------



## Jixr

Mysterious brown box appeared at my door today...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> My phantom build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tXIzB


Since you have so much tape on there anyways, why didn't you just use a heatshrink connector for that cable?


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Since you have so much tape on there anyways, why didn't you just use a heatshrink connector for that cable?


I was going to, but I forgot to slide it on before finishing all the wires. I took a lot of the tape off and re-did it so it wouldn't be so thick


----------



## wes1099

Here is a link to my massdrop poll for white PBT keycaps. Please vote and/or add your own options to the poll.

dro.ps/v/CvfQsax


----------



## Blaise170

If you all had a choice between these two boards, which would you choose?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you all had a choice between these two boards, which would you choose?


Top one.

I HATE trackpads.

I hate them with the fury of 10,000 suns going supernova inside a space the size of a grain of rice.

I hate them as much as politicians love hearing themselves speak.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone know where I could find those apple 30 pin to USB connectors? so I could hook up a keyboard to my first gen iPad. I think it is just this

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPad-Camera-Connection-MC531ZM/dp/B003K1EYM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411087996&sr=8-2&keywords=ipad+camera+attachment

do I need to plug in anything else to get it to work?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anyone know where I could find those apple 30 pin to USB connectors? so I could hook up a keyboard to my first gen iPad. I think it is just this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPad-Camera-Connection-MC531ZM/dp/B003K1EYM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411087996&sr=8-2&keywords=ipad+camera+attachment
> 
> do I need to plug in anything else to get it to work?


Which keyboard are you planning on using? ipads can only put out so much power, so some won't work without a little workaround trick.

And yes, all you need is the CCK


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Which keyboard are you planning on using? ipads can only put out so much power, so some won't work without a little workaround trick.
> 
> And yes, all you need is the CCK


Either my ergodox, a direct wired board or the sprit 60% when it arrives. I don't plan to have LED's on any of them.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you all had a choice between these two boards, which would you choose?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Either my ergodox, a direct wired board or the sprit 60% when it arrives. I don't plan to have LED's on any of them.


I highly doubt the dox and sprit wont work ( they draw too much power )

Though you can get yourself any chap USB hub, plug that into the CCK, and then plug in you keyboard, and it may work


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I highly doubt the dox and sprit wont work ( they draw too much power )
> 
> Though you can get yourself any chap USB hub, plug that into the CCK, and then plug in you keyboard, and it may work


http://osxdaily.com/2010/06/05/how-to-use-your-usb-keyboard-on-your-ipad/

that seems to be what they do here


----------



## Jixr

pretty much, but its kinda clunky.

I just checked with my duck mini ( another korean board ) and it requires too much power, so you'll pretty much need a usb port.

Another reason why the PokerX is the best keyboard of all time, direct plug n play with a ipad.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://osxdaily.com/2010/06/05/how-to-use-your-usb-keyboard-on-your-ipad/
> 
> that seems to be what they do here


Expensive, but you could always get one of these:

http://handheldsci.com/kb

I remember Massdrop had them awhile back.


----------



## davcc22

man oh man mx blacks suck balls


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> man oh man mx blacks suck balls


I like them more than reds, though I don't feel the difference in stiffness to be too big in mechanical switches. Blacks don't feel like they're in another world compared to reds, and neither do MX Whites compared to MX Greens.


----------



## xxroxx

Guys, what is the best bang/buck backlit mech keyboard out there? A friend of mine is travelling to the US and might bring me one. Also, red/black or red/white theme would be a plus.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> man oh man mx blacks suck balls


You take that back


----------



## CSCoder4ever

^ Agreed, though I like reds as well. ( just not as much as blacks! )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Guys, what is the best bang/buck backlit mech keyboard out there? A friend of mine is travelling to the US and might bring me one. Also, red/black or red/white theme would be a plus.


imo, CM Quickfire TK.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Guys, what is the best bang/buck backlit mech keyboard out there? A friend of mine is travelling to the US and might bring me one. Also, red/black or red/white theme would be a plus.


It was the CM Storm Trigger but it got discontinued for some reason. Right now I have to say the Ducky Shine 3 stands out the most. If the QuickFire Rapid-I is as solid as the regular Rapid, go for it.


----------



## HPE1000

Decided to get a little artsy today with my pictures


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Decided to get a little artsy today with my pictures


you fancy


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Guys, what is the best bang/buck backlit mech keyboard out there? A friend of mine is travelling to the US and might bring me one. Also, red/black or red/white theme would be a plus.


There is no one size fits all once you consider switch preference, budget, et al. but if you want a quality board for the cheapest price possible, I'd look at the:

Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AOIRCI6/
Rosewill Apollo RK-9100xR: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HA206FK/


----------



## ajx

Get Code keyboard if you can spend high budget
Especially when it comes with MX-Clear if you like MX-Brown but found tactile bump too subtle and required force too light
You might take a look into Ducky keyboards, not as perfect as their reputation does but still a good backlit mech keyboard.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Decided to get a little artsy today with my pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you use to create the smoke?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Surprisingly, my Bumble Bee set came today, delivery from time of order was just over two weeks, not too bad actually. Also got my KUL ES-87 MX Clear keyboard as well....

Since the timing couldn't have been better, I installed the Bumble Bee set on the ES-87...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What did you use to create the smoke?


Dry Ice + Water


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Get Code keyboard if you can spend high budget
> Especially when it comes with MX-Clear if you like MX-Brown but found tactile bump too subtle and required force too light
> You might take a look into Ducky keyboards, not as perfect as their reputation does but still a good backlit mech keyboard.


I have both a Code and Ducky Pro with MX Clears. I found the feel for MX Clears to be much improved with PBT keycaps. On the Code they are good ABS keycaps but they are not as dense as PBT so it translates to a noticably different feel. If I had to choose, I'd go with the Ducky and their PBT Dye-Sub keycaps they come with, even though it's not backlit.


----------



## Jixr

I dunno if you've ever done classes or anything, and I have tons of photo gear, but I can't seem to pull off decent product shots like yours, always jealous. I really want a 100mm macro, but its a $400 lens and I wouldn't' use it that often.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I dunno if you've ever done classes or anything, and I have tons of photo gear, but I can't seem to pull off decent product shots like yours, always jealous. I really want a 100mm macro, but its a $400 lens and I wouldn't' use it that often.


I haven't taken any photography classes, I would like to in the near future though. I haven't even really looked up much information online about photography either. I just kinda decided one day to start messing around with all the manual settings on my camera and learned as I went.

I don't even have a tripod or anything









I like your pictures though, I think I am pretty bad when it comes to anything outside of close up photography, I struggle to take pictures I like when it comes to pictures of whole keyboards. Something which I think you are much better at (I really like the standing up keyboard pictures you take like the one in your avatar, I just love the soft light shining out from behind it)









100mm lens would be nice though


----------



## Jixr

yeah, with those pics I do, I actually have a wireless flash behind the keyboard going off and its a semi-long exposure to blow out the background but keeping the foreground well it.

All my lens's are pretty long or wide, so its hard to get macro shots with the set up I have.

Also, today I'll be ripping apart a keyboard with kailh switches, and am going to do a pretty lengthy write up comparing cherry and kailh and hopefully I can spread some positive info on them since most people think they are copy cat crap switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, with those pics I do, I actually have a wireless flash behind the keyboard going off and its a semi-long exposure to blow out the background but keeping the foreground well it.
> 
> All my lens's are pretty long or wide, so its hard to get macro shots with the set up I have.
> 
> Also, today I'll be ripping apart a keyboard with kailh switches, and am going to do a pretty lengthy write up comparing cherry and kailh and hopefully I can spread some positive info on them since most people think they are copy cat crap switches.


I just don't like them myself.


----------



## Jixr

whaa? massdrop has a Novatouch style topre board for $120 if it meets MOQ, and it take cherry keycaps?
I don't need it, but I kinda want it.


----------



## Sempre

Noppoo Topre board with MX compatible sliders is up on Massdrop. I'm really surprised.

And the Novatouch isn't even here yet...

Edit: lol, this costs $120 (if 30 people join the drop) and comes with thick PBT caps.
Remind me how much the Novatouch costs









Though this makes me wonder if the Noppoo has the clone Topre switches which makes it possible to price it this low and CM has genuine ones.

I dont know.We needz more info


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I've got a MAXKeyboard NightHawk X7 with Cherry Blues, I love it.







Throw me on that list, if you need a pic I'll get one up soon. It's just the standard blue backglow.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> man oh man mx blacks suck balls


Go drink blue stuff under sink.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I've got a MAXKeyboard NightHawk X7 with Cherry Blues, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw me on that list, if you need a pic I'll get one up soon. It's just the standard blue backglow.


Go to the first post of this thread and there is a form you fill out to join.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Thanks wes! Checkin' it out now!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Noppoo Topre board with MX compatible sliders is up on Massdrop. I'm really surprised.
> 
> And the Novatouch isn't even here yet...
> 
> Edit: lol, this costs $120 (if 30 people join the drop) and comes with thick PBT caps.
> Remind me how much the Novatouch costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though this makes me wonder if the Noppoo has the clone Topre switches which makes it possible to price it this low and CM has genuine ones.
> 
> I dont know.We needz more info


Ok, it turns out that i'm out of the loop. Did some reading and found out that these are Topre knock offs.
So i guess thats why it costs so much less than the Novatouch. The Novatouch uses actual Topre switches and PCB. But I really like those thick caps on the Noppoo.


----------



## wes1099

Ok, I just finished the first coat of paint on my quickfire TK case. In a few hours I am going to go back and sand down some rough spots and redo them.


----------



## wes1099

This is definitely going to take a while. I have already had to sand the entire first layer of paint off because it didn't stick very well and clumped in certain places. I then tried putting primer on first and that seems to have helped, but the paint still has lots of lumps and bumps in it that I will have to sand out. I leaving it over night to dry and hoping that it is completely dry and easy to sand in the morning.


----------



## HPE1000

Well you shouldn't be too worried about having a perfect surface on the first coat. I'd say after 5-6 coats you can start worrying about getting it smooth, that isn't to say that you shouldn't be wet sanding while you go, because in the end the lowest spot the paint is will be how far you need to sand down to.

But yeah, that first coat or two is really important, don't cake it on.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well you shouldn't be too worried about having a perfect surface on the first coat. I'd say after 5-6 coats you can start worrying about getting it smooth, that isn't to say that you shouldn't be wet sanding while you go, because in the end the lowest spot the paint is will be how far you need to sand down to.
> 
> But yeah, that first coat or two is really important, don't cake it on.


It is looking better now, I just checked on it, sanded down some rough spots, and im leaving it in the garage for the night. Hopefully in the morning the paint will be dry enough that it is no longer tacky and sticking to everything.


----------



## connectwise

OMG 5-6 coats?

Anyways massdrop has code keyboard tkl now offered:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tenkeyless-code-keyboard


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OMG 5-6 coats?
> 
> Anyways massdrop has code keyboard tkl now offered:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tenkeyless-code-keyboard


I hope that OMG isn't to the amount of coats because to make a nice paint job you'll end up doing around 12-18 super thin coats, depending no how it goes. A really nice paint job will take pretty much a month due to waiting for the paint to dry between coats.


----------



## wes1099

Just woke up, sanded, and put another coat of paint on. I will go sand and do another coat in around 6 hours.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just resubmitted the keyboards I have for the membership database update......man, I really gotta stop buying keyboards!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just resubmitted the keyboards I have for the membership database update......man, I really gotta stop buying keyboards!


You make me feel better about wanting to buy a third.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just resubmitted the keyboards I have for the membership database update......man, I really gotta stop buying keyboards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make me feel better about wanting to buy a third.
Click to expand...

and me wanting to get a fourth


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You make me feel better about wanting to buy a third.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> and me wanting to get a fourth


Glad to be of service guys!


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Ok, it turns out that i'm out of the loop. Did some reading and found out that these are Topre knock offs.
> So i guess thats why it costs so much less than the Novatouch. The Novatouch uses actual Topre switches and PCB. But I really like those thick caps on the Noppoo.


I've heard nothing but bad things about them Everything I've heard sounds like they're not that great feeling and less reliable. Goes hand in hand with past Noppoo quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> and me wanting to get a fourth


Why stop at a fourth?

Right now I have something like thirteen plus three more to be assembled or added soon plus a pair of keypads and a keypad PCB to be assembled.

Buckling Spring: IBM Model F PC AT, AT&T KBD 305B

Alps: Kingsaver with Orange Alps, Wyse with Linear Green Alps, Xerox with Tactile Green Alps, Monterey K-104 with White Alps, IBM with Linear T-Mount Alps.

MX: CM QFR with Blacks, Rosewill RK-9000 with Ergo Clears, Pure with Ghost Blacks, FaceU with tactile Pink stems in Cherry housings. Leeku G80 with Vintage Blues to be assembled, GH60 pending

ML: Cherry G84-4100

NMB Hi-Tek: TAVA with "soap dispenser" linear Space Invaders

Topre: Soon a HHKB Pro2

I have a problem. Fortunately most cost me $50 or less since I'm good at finding deals on them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Why stop at a fourth?


you're right, I'd much rather have a Fifth!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> I've heard nothing but bad things about them Everything I've heard sounds like they're not that great feeling and less reliable. Goes hand in hand with past Noppoo quality.
> Why stop at a fourth?
> 
> Right now I have something like thirteen plus three more to be assembled or added soon plus a pair of keypads and a keypad PCB to be assembled.
> 
> Buckling Spring: IBM Model F PC AT, AT&T KBD 305B
> 
> Alps: Kingsaver with Orange Alps, Wyse with Linear Green Alps, Xerox with Tactile Green Alps, Monterey K-104 with White Alps, IBM with Linear T-Mount Alps.
> 
> MX: CM QFR with Blacks, Rosewill RK-9000 with Ergo Clears, Pure with Ghost Blacks, FaceU with tactile Pink stems in Cherry housings. Leeku G80 with Vintage Blues to be assembled, GH60 pending
> 
> ML: Cherry G84-4100
> 
> NMB Hi-Tek: TAVA with "soap dispenser" linear Space Invaders
> 
> Topre: Soon a HHKB Pro2
> 
> I have a problem. Fortunately most cost me $50 or less since I'm good at finding deals on them.


Thanks for the help on GH yesterday, I found something on a wiki explaining each of the Cherry series.


----------



## Jixr

Got some toys in the mail

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3705-Edit_zpsb0d2ba40.jpg.html
Nixeus MODA with kailh browns

and this sweet KBC mod set.
Thick Dub shot RGBY to fit normal and winkeyless layouts








http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3706_zps400cb086.jpg.html

we can also play a game called spot the difference between Cherry and Kailh


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got some toys in the mail
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3705-Edit_zpsb0d2ba40.jpg.html
> Nixeus MODA with kailh browns
> 
> and this sweet KBC mod set.
> Thick Dub shot RGBY to fit normal and winkeyless layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3706_zps400cb086.jpg.html
> 
> we can also play a game called spot the difference between Cherry and Kailh


They do look a bit different.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I dont get why people knock them so much, perfectly fine switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I dont get why people knock them so much, perfectly fine switches.


I've said this before but I just don't like the feel of them compared to Cherry. Typing on the Thermaltake Poseidon Z (tried both the blue and brown Kailhs) is nothing like typing on the Cherry switches I have now. Maybe it was just that particular keyboard, but as it is I don't like Kailhs.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got some toys in the mail
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3705-Edit_zpsb0d2ba40.jpg.html
> Nixeus MODA with kailh browns
> 
> and this sweet KBC mod set.
> Thick Dub shot RGBY to fit normal and winkeyless layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3706_zps400cb086.jpg.html
> 
> we can also play a game called spot the difference between Cherry and Kailh


I assume this is marketed towards the gaming crowd. If that's the case many companies like them make a huge mistake of stuffing more keys in the function role and not space out the spaces between esc, function 1-4, 5-8 etc. That is a huge issue for many moba rts mmo gamers.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I wrote a review about the board ( disclosure: they sent me a review unit, which is funny, because I ( personally ) hate just about everything about the keyboard, but tried my best to keep my ascetic preferences out of the review )

Overly gamery, ( but for some reason still has an dedicated email and web browser key? ) But I actually did like how the function keys lined up with the number keys. Since All my DD's are 60% boards, it felt natural to me.

Worst part about the keyboard is its price. Its competing with razer and cooler master ( both big name boards you can pick up at any best buy ), and its a battle it won't win. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone unless you found it on sale for about $50 and you LOVED its overly gamery mecha looks.

It also has a wierd thing where the stabilizers are built into the keycaps, they feel really nice actually, like costar without the sound of the wire 'tapping' the sliders, but it also means you can't replace the stabilized keycaps. ( and one of the keys broke on me when removing it )


----------



## Eagle1337

Finding side print pbt keycap sets is hard


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Finding side print pbt keycap sets is hard


I know, especially side print _*white*_ pbt keycaps. I have up on side print, at this point I will take anything made of white PBT that is not blank.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I know, especially side print _*white*_ pbt keycaps. I have up on side print, at this point I will take anything made of white PBT that is not blank.


http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-side-printed/lid=41141095
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-engraved-key/lid=40020790


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-side-printed/lid=41141095
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-105-pbt-white-engraved-key/lid=40020790


You sir, deserve an award.


----------



## Jixr

Hm... qtan must have gotten some more, for a while he was OOS on those for a long time.


----------



## Eagle1337

Now if someone could magic me up a setup of side print pbts that aren't white -.0


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Now if someone could magic me up a setup of side print pbts that aren't white -.0


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PBT-Keycap-Set-for-Cherry-MX-based-Leopold-Keyboards-Front-Face-Englih-Navy-/281374555860?afsrc=1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PBT-Keycap-Set-for-Cherry-MX-based-Leopold-Keyboards-Front-Face-Englih-Black-/281377716241?afsrc=1


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PBT-Keycap-Set-for-Cherry-MX-based-Leopold-Keyboards-Front-Face-Englih-Navy-/281374555860?afsrc=1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PBT-Keycap-Set-for-Cherry-MX-based-Leopold-Keyboards-Front-Face-Englih-Black-/281377716241?afsrc=1


Those will work on a qfr?

Edit: Looks like it does... Cherry profile, navy or black hmmm... I also wonder if it includes a pbt spacebar, ha.
Edit 2: What add-on for firefox is killing my rep button, and my post toolbar -.-


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Those will work on a qfr?


Yes


----------



## ajx

is there any TKL keyboard, pcb mounted, mx-red switch?


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> is there any TKL keyboard, pcb mounted, mx-red switch?


ew, why would you want pcb mount?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> ew, why would you want pcb mount?


I have heard some people argue that the plate gets in the way of modding sometimes. The plates can also be an issue when you need something as light as possible for some odd reason.


----------



## HPE1000

I'd be more concerned with the feel of the switches rather than the ease of modifying them. While it is true that PCB mount switches are easier to mod, they aren't going to feel the same as a plate mounted switch, be it mounted to aluminum, steel, or even acrylic.

You should be sure you like PCB mount switches first, because the keyboard is going to feel less solid than a plate mounted keyboard. Some people prefer plate mount, some prefer pcb mount. The size of the keyboard should also effect the feel of a pcb mount keyboard, I can't help but feel that a pcb mount 60% board would feel more solid than a tkl pcb mount board but I could be wrong there. (The larger the keyboard, the more flex it should present, especially with no plate)

If you have ever held a bare pcb for a keyboard you will realize just how flimsy the pcb is when there is no plate to give it rigidity. This is very apparent on a quickfire rapid, that pcb is hilariously flexible although that board was never meant to be pcb mounted and doesn't support pcb mounted switches in the first place. (I believe that pcb mount keyboards pcb are generally thicker and more rigid, either way it cannot match the rigidity of a plate mount keyboard)

Jixr should know more first hand with all of the poker x keyboards he has had.

In the end it's all preference.

As for keyboards with pcb mount switches, I cannot think of any modern tkl keyboards with pcb mount switches. The only keyboard I can find is the Neo Zelia but I don't think its great quality and it isn't readily available.


----------



## phillyd

Do you guys have any suggestions? I need a new keyboard for cheap while I hold out for the DS4.

*Requirements:*

Tenkeyless (standard, no 60%, etc.)
MX Blues
As cheap as possible
Media keys
No red or blue coloring.

I already have keycaps to use so If you guys know of anything barebones that would work too.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I need a new keyboard for cheap while I hold out for the DS4.
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Tenkeyless (standard, no 60%, etc.)
> MX Blues
> As cheap as possible
> Media keys
> No red or blue coloring.
> 
> I already have keycaps to use so If you guys know of anything barebones that would work too.


CM Quickfire rapid.

EDIT: wait you said something w/ media keys? I've got nothing then.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I need a new keyboard for cheap while I hold out for the DS4.
> 
> *Requirements:/B]
> 
> *
> 
> Tenkeyless (standard, no 60%, etc.)
> MX Blues
> As cheap as possible
> Media keys
> No red or blue coloring.
> 
> I already have keycaps to use so If you guys know of anything barebones that would work too.


CM Storm QuickFire Rapid if you could find it. Or maybe the WASD V2 TKL barebones kit.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I need a new keyboard for cheap while I hold out for the DS4.
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Tenkeyless (standard, no 60%, etc.)
> MX Blues
> As cheap as possible
> Media keys
> No red or blue coloring.
> 
> I already have keycaps to use so If you guys know of anything barebones that would work too.


Quickfire TK without the lights on?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I need a new keyboard for cheap while I hold out for the DS4.
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Tenkeyless (standard, no 60%, etc.)
> MX Blues
> As cheap as possible
> Media keys
> No red or blue coloring.
> 
> I already have keycaps to use so If you guys know of anything barebones that would work too.


These are Razer Green switches which are supposed to be just like MX Blues, don't know if that works out for you or not but this is TKL and has media keys, all while being under $80.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IG3GPC0/


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Jixr should know more first hand with all of the poker x keyboards he has had


I've plated all of mine, but they don't feel bad per say, but they are a bit different. They are a bit more 'bouncy' which I kinda find nice with browns and other tactile switches.

I like plates with linear switches, as it gives it a really nice 'on' or 'off' feeling.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the Blackwidow Tournament is $60 on Newegg right now. Can't find the Cooler Master for anything less than $75. Any suggestions that are cheaper?


----------



## X-Nine

IMO, you get what you pay for. I'd try going for a Max Nighthawk or a Code board. I've loved both boards.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> IMO, you get what you pay for. I'd try going for a Max Nighthawk or a Code board. I've loved both boards.


I agree. If I was buying right now for long-term, I'd be getting a Ducky, Leopold or something like that. This board is to tide me over for the Ducky Shine 4 though.


----------



## X-Nine

I'd say just save the cash, man. That way you can get exactly the board you want when they release it. No sense in spending cash on something that you're not going to want for a long time, ya know?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'd say just save the cash, man. That way you can get exactly the board you want when they release it. No sense in spending cash on something that you're not going to want for a long time, ya know?


I agree with this. Though if you're set on buying something anyway, maybe Rosewill? Not sure if they have anything that's TKL.


----------



## aberrero

The RGB80 is TKL, but it looks kind of bad and isn't cheap.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I agree. If I was buying right now for long-term, I'd be getting a Ducky, Leopold or something like that. This board is to tide me over for the Ducky Shine 4 though.


you like dem knobs on it? Either way wait.. My first mech was a blackwidow( I knew jack all about mechs at the time.) It didn't last long before I replaced it because it wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## dpoverlord

Any good ergonomic
keyboards?


----------



## jmg2

no mention of the northgate omnikey?
I have an ultra at work and an omnimac (better color scheme, otherwise same as the ultra, no, I don't have a mac)) at home.
These are hands down the best mechanical keyboards you can get


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Any good ergonomic
> keyboards?


What kind of switch? You can build your own like an ErgoDox, or you could always look for one of the old keyboards such as the Northgate Omnikey Evolution or Addison KB-7001.


----------



## phillyd

I've had a Blackwidow Tournament for a while and it was great. I broke it though


----------



## fleetfeather

the lovely folks at Matias sent me a replacement Secure Pro the other week, and don't seem all that fussed as to whether I send my faulty model back to their RMA department. So.... I decided to crack open the faulty one!





Looks like I need to go buy some plastidip!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Any good ergonomic
> keyboards?


I think the best entry level ergonomic is a used Kinesis Contoured keyboard. They run about $100 in older conditions. The retail price on amazon is $270 right now so they're expensive when bought new but getting a used one is a good way to get an ergonomic keyboard for cheap. Honestly I think the design of the keyboard is better than the ErgoDox, though the ErgoDox looks a lot cooler and can be customized more.


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks a lot been using a Microsoft Ergo 4000 for the last few years. Only have been using ergnomic keyboards since 1999. I use it for gaming and was always curious if there were better options


----------



## Jixr

You might look into an ergodox, may be something you could consider.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You might look into an ergodox, may be something you could consider.


How goes the progress on that modified ErgoDox where the sections for the thumbs are a tad lower? Totally forgot the name of it.


----------



## HPE1000

So, umm... I just figured out I might have the loudest keyboard ever..

Apparently my kishsaver has a little beeper inside of it that beeps every time I press a key. So it's a model f (Which is like a model m, but louder and more obnoxious) and it beeps. I can turn the beeper off if I want, but I don't think I ever will.

I might record a video of it, it's just too much fun and its super loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've plated all of mine, but they don't feel bad per say, but they are a bit different. They are a bit more 'bouncy' which I kinda find nice with browns and other tactile switches.
> 
> I like plates with linear switches, as it gives it a really nice 'on' or 'off' feeling.


I had thought so, I don't think I would use a plateless keyboard but I guess it could feel nice depending on the switches used. I almost feel like linear switches could feel nice with them but I have no experience.

Do they just feel softer as far as linear switches without a plate, or does it really ruin the whole solid experience?


----------



## boredgunner

^ I demand a video of it.


----------



## Aznlotus161

If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:


Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:
> 
> 
> Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


That's actually rather gorgeous! RGB, or solid colours only?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's actually rather gorgeous! RGB, or solid colours only?


It will probably be solid colors unless the release date comes in 2015.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:
> 
> 
> Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


I was just watching the recording of the geekhack livestream and they were talking about ducky shine 4 pics on reddit, then I went to check reddit, saw this picture, and to my surprise I saw that the hideous knobs are gone!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Anyone here ever use Cherry MX Greens? I see that MAXKeyboards offers Green switches as a customizable option to their keyboards. I have the Cherry MX blues and sometimes I really wish I had stiffer keys...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ I demand a video of it.


Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.



First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's actually rather gorgeous! RGB, or solid colours only?


The prototypes have had RB leds, so they can be any mixture of red and blue. If the shine 4 isn't RGB by the time it is released, I have no doubt that the shine 5 will be RGB.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, are these any good? $20 with FS for a full set seems really good. 4 colors to pick from.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997060


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


I am officially jealous.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


Thanks, that's awesome lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


Holy crap, I love my clicky keys and I don't even see myself being able to use this.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


For some reason it made me think of a slot machine paying out, when you hear the coins hitting the tray.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It will probably be solid colors unless the release date comes in 2015.


Eh, doubt I'd complain... Especially if it comes with orange backlighting ^_^ Been potentially thinking about picking up a Ducky... as well as a newer set of keycaps for my G710+...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The prototypes have had RB leds, so they can be any mixture of red and blue. If the shine 4 isn't RGB by the time it is released, I have no doubt that the shine 5 will be RGB.


Good to know.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For some reason it made me think of a slot machine paying out, when you hear the coins hitting the tray.


Yeah I can't figure out what it reminds me of, I guess a cashier going crazy ringing your stuff up or something XD


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:
> 
> 
> Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


Honestly, it still looks terrible to me. Something about it just reminds me of those little pizza tables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


That is simultaneously hilarious and awful. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do they just feel softer as far as linear switches without a plate, or does it really ruin the whole solid experience?


with liniars, I much prefer plates, it gives it more support and going plateless kinda takes away from the solid feel of them. But for clicky or tactile switches, plateless feels nice, helps the tactile bumps have a little more give. Though I blacks are my switch, and I never use my boards with browns or blues anymore.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's actually rather gorgeous! RGB, or solid colours only?


Not sure how reliable this is; however, at computex the keyboard isn't a true RGB.

It has dual LEDs that mix to create more color options.

Definitely more limited versus the Corsair release, but I don't really need many colors so that doesn't concern me as much as the other guy.

Anyone with a Ducky tried out the Corsair K95 RGB yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Honestly, it still looks terrible to me. Something about it just reminds me of those little pizza tables.
> That is simultaneously hilarious and awful. That would drive me nuts.


$3.45 is your change









No but that's awesome.

Reminds me of morse code + buzzer/fax + type writer.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ I demand a video of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.
Click to expand...

Oh I would LOVE to have that at the office. Spreading insanity is one of my joys.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:
> 
> 
> Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If anyone interested in the Ducky 4, Ducky's Facebook page just posted this earlier:
> 
> 
> Were any of you interested in using the knobs? They seemed to have listened to criticism and opted to remove them.


I Liked the knobs, they just needed to tone them down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, are these any good? $20 with FS for a full set seems really good. 4 colors to pick from.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997060


Tai Hao double shot rebrands, they seem to be good especially for the price.


----------



## boredgunner

I hated the knobs. I still don't prefer the case design, mostly the stands. I prefer cleaner, simpler design, like my Shine 2 and also the Shine 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, are these any good? $20 with FS for a full set seems really good. 4 colors to pick from.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997060


Too bad they only have red, blue, yellow, and green.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yeah they might have been a bit ugly, but I still find it hard to live without the knobs on my sidewinder x6.


----------



## X-Nine

They probably 86'd the knobs after so many people blasted them for it. Das does the knob perfectly, they just don't have any backlighting which is why I replaced the Das 4 with my Code.


----------



## Eagle1337

Yup and now the Shine looks so generic..


----------



## phillyd

That's a shame, I liked the knobs


----------



## HPE1000

Are the knobs just for audio? Get an amp if you want knobs so much









I also don't really understand media keys on keyboards, just use foobar and make your own media keys and you can have much more control.

My little foobar keyboard shortcut setup is this

Ctrl + - = 1/2 volume
Ctrl + + = Full Volume
Ctrl + ] = Play/Pause
Ctrl + ' = Next Track
Ctrl + ; = Previous Track
Ctrl + / = Random Track

It's all on the right side of the keyboard in a row and works perfectly.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are the knobs just for audio? Get an amp if you want knobs so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't really understand media keys on keyboards, just use foobar and make your own media keys and you can have much more control.
> 
> My little foobar keyboard shortcut setup is this
> 
> Ctrl + - = 1/2 volume
> Ctrl + + = Full Volume
> Ctrl + ] = Play/Pause
> Ctrl + ' = Next Track
> Ctrl + ; = Previous Track
> Ctrl + / = Random Track
> 
> It's all on the right side of the keyboard in a row and works perfectly.


I have an amp, but it really can screw up your game to have to lean over a foot or two to adjust it, with a knob I can adjust it very quickly. Also, I'd just assume have an fn row and fn key, I always seem to use keyboard short cuts that are already in use by some application.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I have an amp, but it really can screw up your game to have to lean over a foot or two to adjust it, with a knob I can adjust it very quickly. Also, I'd just assume have an fn row and fn key, I always seem to use keyboard short cuts that are already in use by some application.


I suppose, it all depends on where you have the thing sitting. I have mine sitting around a foot away from my hand so all I have to do is reach over really quick and adjust it.I have done it so much that the coating on my desk is rubbing off in the shape of my hand ._.

None of those have conflicted with any programs I have, and I made them "global" shortcuts or whatever that means so they work inside of any app or game.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I suppose, it all depends on where you have the thing sitting. I have mine sitting around a foot away from my hand so all I have to do is reach over really quick and adjust it.I have done it so much that the coating on my desk is rubbing off in the shape of my hand ._.
> 
> None of those have conflicted with any programs I have, and I made them "global" shortcuts or whatever that means so they work inside of any app or game.


Head phone amp I assume? Receivers don't play too nicely on desks. Also, if I used it for volume control, I might change inputs an be blasted with 100db NPR or some such. So it stays at one place unless I need it louder, in which I usually turn it down afterwards.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah my receiver takes up like half my desk -_- I need one that is much deeper and somewhat wider.

I like the knobs for aesthetics. If they made them more like the DAS I'd like em even more. Dedicated media keys would be fantastic from a mech.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I guess in that case, it would be helpful to have it on the keyboard









Or get the griffin powermate, that should work.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I guess in that case, it would be helpful to have it on the keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or get the griffin powermate, that should work.


45 bucks? No thanks. It'd be almost cheaper to get that creative soundcard with the volume knob.


----------



## Eagle1337

Man l just looked over my white lotus keycap and it's scratched from my keycap puller


----------



## HiTechPixel

Ordered a HHKB Pro 2 Dark Gray Non-Printed and a GON NS NerD TKL with Cherry MX Blues. Thinking of using the HHKB when at work and traveling and have the GON as my main keyboard at home.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Man l just looked over my white lotus keycap and it's scratched from my keycap puller


That's why you should always use a wire puller.


----------



## Chopper1591

Seeking advice from fellow mech lovers here.

I am about to start my journey into mechanical keyboards.

Would you be so kind to read my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards/170#post_22893818
And either reply there or here.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.


OMG no, kill it with fire.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> That's why you should always use a wire puller.


Yap, didn't have one at the time, I have one coming.


----------



## draterrojam

Just ran to best buy....good day off I will say


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Just ran to best buy....good day off I will say


Is that a k65?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is that a k65?


Yup, just came in stock at my local best buy and online. Last one there


----------



## Jixr

I want to like it so badly, but the whole non standard bottom row just kills it for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll for the September KOTM is up!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510892/keyboard-of-the-month-september-14

The race is on to see who wins 3 2014 KOTM's, Jixr or HPE.









Also, I'm making some changes to the KOTM next year. Starting from January:


_You can only enter 6 times per year_ - I've decided to introduce this limit so that nobody can come along with a huge collection and enter every single month in an attempt to try and brute-force a win.

_You need at least 5 rep and at least 20 posts to enter the competition._ - I'm adding this limitation to prevent any members signing up and entering just for the sake of winning the keycap. I set up this competition to bring more activity to the keyboard section, but if people are just going to join OCN and come to the keyboard section to win something rather than participate and help people out, then the competition isn't fulfilling it's purpose.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Jixr

Lol, I entered mine as mostly a joke, since it was basically built with leftover parts I have laying around. ( not even joking )

I still have a korean I've not yet entered, which I'll be entering as soon as my new case and keycaps come in. Hopefully they ship by the end of this month.

and another one coming in hopefully November or so. ( GB's take forever








)
I also have another poker that I wanna mod, I kinda want rainbow caps.

Also there are some other fantastic boards in the contest besides ours.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Lol, I entered mine as mostly a joke, since it was basically built with leftover parts I have laying around. ( not even joking )
> 
> I still have a korean I've not yet entered, which I'll be entering as soon as my new case and keycaps come in. Hopefully they ship by the end of this month.
> 
> and another one coming in hopefully November or so. ( GB's take forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also there are some other fantastic boards in the contest besides ours.


Yeah, competition is particularly strong this month.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I want to like it so badly, but the whole non standard bottom row just kills it for me.


Oh yeah.
Another thing....

Custom keycaps work best with standard key layouts, right?

Do you know from the back of your head if the XT and Ducky Zero have standard bottom rows?


----------



## Jixr

yes, the Ducky, QFR ( regular and i ) and the XT have all standard layouts.

Though note some ( if not all ) duckys have 4 extra keys above the number pad, so if you get a custom keyset, you won't have enough to cover those 4 keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh yeah.
> Another thing....
> 
> Custom keycaps work best with standard key layouts, right?
> 
> Do you know from the back of your head if the XT and Ducky Zero have standard bottom rows?


Both do.

EDIT - Fight me Jixr.


----------



## Chopper1591

The Ducky Zero, which I can get where I live, has scandinavian layout


----------



## HPE1000

fight fight fight fight


----------



## Jixr




----------



## Chopper1591

Jerry jerry jerry


----------



## Jixr

wait? what did I do?


----------



## Canis-X

Looks like you ninja'd him on an answer to a question....LOL


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wait? what did I do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Looks like you ninja'd him on an answer to a question....LOL


This.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This.










Looks like I did the same....LOL!!


----------



## Jixr

you can find a gif of nearly anything. the internet is an amazing place.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> you can find a gif of nearly anything. the internet is an amazing place.


Hmmm... Not plugged into the PC? Fake.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The poll for the September KOTM is up!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510892/keyboard-of-the-month-september-14
> 
> The race is on to see who wins 3 2014 KOTM's, Jixr or HPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm making some changes to the KOTM next year. Starting from January:
> 
> 
> _You can only enter 6 times per year_ - I've decided to introduce this limit so that nobody can come along with a huge collection and enter every single month in an attempt to try and brute-force a win.
> 
> _You need at least 5 rep and at least 20 posts to enter the competition._ - I'm adding this limitation to prevent any members signing up and entering just for the sake of winning the keycap. I set up this competition to bring more activity to the keyboard section, but if people are just going to join OCN and come to the keyboard section to win something rather than participate and help people out, then the competition isn't fulfilling it's purpose.
> Hope this makes sense.


I would make it 100 posts instead, but that works too









I look into entering next year with my trusty poker II and I ... since no backlit keys


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The poll for the September KOTM is up!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510892/keyboard-of-the-month-september-14
> 
> The race is on to see who wins 3 2014 KOTM's, Jixr or HPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm making some changes to the KOTM next year. Starting from January:
> 
> 
> _You can only enter 6 times per year_ - I've decided to introduce this limit so that nobody can come along with a huge collection and enter every single month in an attempt to try and brute-force a win.
> 
> _You need at least 5 rep and at least 20 posts to enter the competition._ - I'm adding this limitation to prevent any members signing up and entering just for the sake of winning the keycap. I set up this competition to bring more activity to the keyboard section, but if people are just going to join OCN and come to the keyboard section to win something rather than participate and help people out, then the competition isn't fulfilling it's purpose.
> Hope this makes sense.


Looks like I'm going to have to work on getting my rep up... My purple Quickfire TK case is almost done, just need to let it dry and sand one more time (I think)


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hmmm... Not plugged into the PC? Fake.


It could be wireless- would explain why he lost.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to work on getting my rep up... My purple Quickfire TK case is almost done, just need to let it dry and sand one more time (I think)


It only applies from January, plenty of time.


----------



## Jixr

and yes the gif is obviously fake, it was originally from a school project the kids in the video made. But still funny.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and yes the gif is obviously fake, it was originally from a school project the kids in the video made. But still funny.


Of course.


----------



## wes1099

I just finished filling the empty space under the PCB in my Quickfire TK with felt, and now it doesn't sound nearly as plasticy as it used to. If you need highly recommend filling your case with felt. It is cheap and effective. Off to go finish my Quickfire TK case.


----------



## wes1099

Ok. I just finished putting the last coat of paint on my Quickfire TK case, and I think it looks pretty decent considering the fact that it was my first attempt at spray painting plastics. All the real obvious flaws on the surface are mostly due to the fact that I have been using this keyboard for about 2 years and the case has some scars from heavy use and transportation. I will probably never buy krylon fusion ever again. It did not want to stick very nicely at all, even after I washed it off with water and let it dry for a day. I finally ended up getting the paint to stick by putting a thin layer of krylon grey indoor/outdoor primer on the surface of the case, and the krylon fusion paint stuck to that much nicer. I even tested the paint on some other ABS plastic stuff I had, and it didn't want to stick to anything as nicely as one would hope. I then tried my black krylon spraypaint (not krylon fusion) on a few ABS plastic things and it stuck fine. So if anyone is looking to paint anything made of ABS plastic, please for the love of god, *DO NOT BUY KRYLON FUSION.*

I will try and post pics tomorrow when the paint is dry.


----------



## Jixr

modeling clay is awesome, it adds a nice weight to the keyboard and does an excellent job at dampening.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> modeling clay is awesome, it adds a nice weight to the keyboard and does an excellent job at dampening.


Never thought of that. Maybe I will try it sometime. Do you use the kind that dries up and gets hard or the kind that is supposed to stay moist?


----------



## Jixr

I use the kind that stays moist, that way its easy to remove. ( and as a precaution, Put something like plastic between the PCB and the clay )


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Use rustolium.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Use rustolium.


They don't have the color I needed


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Here are the pics I was looking for
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Tastaturen-Hardware-255538/News/Logitech-RGB-Tastaturen-Video-Bilder-1136107/galerie/2259128/#?a_id=1136107&g_id=-1&i_id=2259117


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Man l just looked over my white lotus keycap and it's scratched from my keycap puller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you should always use a wire puller.
Click to expand...

good infos ! thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here you go, just made this up really quick. I am not sure how loud it is coming across in the video, but it is pretty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> First 15 seconds of the video the keyboard is unplugged so you can hear how it is without the buzzer going off.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG no, kill it with fire.
Click to expand...

yea my thoughts exactly, i hate clickity clicks, the beeps though,

you all are making me wanna do a keyboard that is colored keys to match....... stuff......

stop with the awesome pics..... or i will have to spend yet more monies !!!!!!!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I want to like it so badly, but the whole non standard bottom row just kills it for me.


Mean while because of the corsair rgb release, nobody cares if my k95's for sale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can find a gif of nearly anything. the internet is an amazing place.


Especially porno.


----------



## nubbinator

Not the right place, but I wanted to post it anyway. I was goofing around with some new software and made a stylized desktop backdrop of one of my cap designs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Mean while because of the corsair rgb release, nobody cares if my k95's for sale.


It could also be because it's the K95, nothing to do with the RGB.


----------



## connectwise

Explain.


----------



## Chopper1591

Can you guys fill me in?
It's not that I plan to do it already, but I want to know.

How does one get custom keycaps made?
Like nubbinator posted, making your own design and sending it in to where?

Is it expensive?
Can they deliver to me in the Netherlands?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Explain.


Macros (and the K95* specifically) take up a lot of space. The K70 or K65 are both much more appealing options.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can you guys fill me in?
> It's not that I plan to do it already, but I want to know.
> 
> How does one get custom keycaps made?
> Like nubbinator posted, making your own design and sending it in to where?
> 
> Is it expensive?
> Can they deliver to me in the Netherlands?


Custom keycaps can get pretty expensive in the US. Not sure about NL but international shipping would make them double digit prices most likely.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Macros (and the K95* specifically) take up a lot of space. The K70 or K65 are both much more appealing options.


Which, are my points; Hence, I wonder what his counterpoint was.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Which, are my points; Hence, I wonder what his counterpoint was.


How I read it:
You: "No one wants my K95 cause the RGB one was released."

Him: "No one wants your K95 cause it's a K95."

Edit: The K95 also came exclusively with reds until the RGB release, and reds kinda suck... Could have something to do with that as well.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Custom keycaps can get pretty expensive in the US. Not sure about NL but international shipping would make them double digit prices most likely.


But still.
How do I get them?


----------



## Chopper1591

Ducky Zero, non led: 89 euro
Ducky Zero blue led: 119 euro
Ducky Shine 3, blue led: 149 euro.

Worth it to get the Shine over the Zero?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ducky Zero, non led: 89 euro
> Ducky Zero blue led: 119 euro
> Ducky Shine 3, blue led: 149 euro.
> 
> Worth it to get the Shine over the Zero?


If you want all the fancy backlighting modes the Shine offers, yes. If not, and you just want a solid color, then no. (I think that's the only difference. Someone fact check me.)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> It could also be because it's the K95, nothing to do with the RGB.


Lack of switch options made me completely disregard that keyboard when I bought my G710+. MX Reds aren't enjoyable for me to type on due to lack of tactility.


----------



## Stuuut

So i've spilled a cup of soup on my corsair k90 keyboard anybody got any advise? Have it disconnected don't know if everything still works but all the leds were still on so I have hope. So should i open it up or use contact cleaner.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So i've spilled a cup of soup on my corsair k90 keyboard anybody got any advise? Have it disconnected don't know if everything still works but all the leds were still on so I have hope. So should i open it up or use contact cleaner.


Well preferably unplugging, hair dryer without heat or just a small amount or even just let it air dry for a day and then open up the case and see if the PCB is still ok or anything shorted out before replugging it. If yes you might need to solder out some part. If not, just clean up the PCB and other parts with a cotton swab and rubbing alcohol, reassemble and replug. Shouldn't be that hard ... that goes without saying that you should be carefull while disassembling it, like staticly discharging yourself before touching the PCB, using the correct screwdriver and take notice if there 's anything complicated for it to assemble it more easily again.









Edit - Here you go - Video Guide for exactly your Keyboard just with spilled Tea instead of Soup:


----------



## Jixr

man, the butt hurt over the corsair logo got pretty strong with ocn'ers.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, the butt hurt over the corsair logo got pretty strong with ocn'ers.


They locked down the original thread... also, we had a pretty hard backlash from a rep on the Corsair forums.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514977/legit-reviews-gamers-start-petition-to-keep-old-corsair-logo/120#post_22899447


----------



## Blaise170

I think it's a really ugly logo, but I don't buy Corsair anyways.


----------



## Jixr

And understandably so, people got pretty mean and hostile.

I found the whole thread and backlash quite hysterical.

Also told the kid who made the petition that if he got an official response from corsair I would send him a keyboard. People seem to think petitions have legal weight. lol.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well it's a good thing I only want a keyboard with 1 backlight color,


----------



## HPE1000

Aww I missed it I guess, I love OCN fights









I really dislike that new logo though, its pretty stupid.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Aww I missed it I guess, I love OCN fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike that new logo though, its pretty stupid.


It was less of a fight and more OCN ganging up on Corsair, only to have them try and swat us away. Not too interesting.


----------



## Chopper1591

OMG

I have the itch.
Can't wait for the money to be available to buy my first mech board.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well it's a good thing I only want a keyboard with 1 backlight color,


Razer Chroma is available and Corsair loses their agreement rights in January.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> It was less of a fight and more OCN ganging up on Corsair, only to have them try and swat us away. Not too interesting.


I found the thread and I see now. Crosairs response is pretty odd, the person responding to the complaints must have been the one who designed the logo


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> OMG
> 
> I have the itch.
> Can't wait for the money to be available to buy my first mech board.


I'm on my third keyboard. I don't even need three (assuming I get my Adesso, might have to open a case on ebay because it's been a full week and he hasn't shipped yet).


----------



## Jixr

Meh, people fail to realise how much time and money is already tied up in the new logo, its not as easy as they think it is to reverse it.

Casual consumers respond to the whole gaming labeling. thats why razer is so popular in mainstream markets, but not so much with enthusiast.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Razer Chroma is available and Corsair loses their agreement rights in January.


Oh, they lose it in January, eh? Guess I'll hold out for the Ducky Shine RGB.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, the butt hurt over the corsair logo got pretty strong with ocn'ers.


Yeah, thankfully it got locked, some people were being massively entitled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> They locked down the original thread... also, we had a pretty hard backlash from a rep on the Corsair forums.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514977/legit-reviews-gamers-start-petition-to-keep-old-corsair-logo/120#post_22899447


Good for them, at some point when people just keep criticizing and demanding stuff, you have to put them back in their place and remind them that they don't have control over a company's branding just because they buy the products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And understandably so, people got pretty mean and hostile.
> 
> I found the whole thread and backlash quite hysterical.
> 
> Also told the kid who made the petition that if he got an official response from corsair I would send him a keyboard. People seem to think petitions have legal weight. lol.


Yeah, at no point has Corsair said "if the petition gets X signatures then we'll consider changing it", they're just collecting votes for the sake of it. Also I imagine a considerable number of the signers on the petition aren't even interested in buying a Corsair keyboard, regardless of logo.


----------



## HiTechPixel

So.. I can make a profit off my old Corsair MM200 mouse mat that has the original logo?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> So.. I can make a profit off my old Corsair MM200 mouse mat that has the original logo?


Oh god, they're rebranding the mouse pads... I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Think some people might be interested:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Use rustolium.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the color I needed
Click to expand...

What color are you looking for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think some people might be interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


Nice...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think some people might be interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


I'm confused, is that $30 for a full set of caps? Cause that'd be awesome.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think some people might be interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


You beat me to it!









Thinking about these as my first set of PBT key caps, white keycaps on my CM quickfire?

What do you guys say?









EDIT: On second thought, probably will be an awkward fit for the bottom row due to my board's dimensions.

Oh well, I might have to mix and match black and white.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm confused, is that $30 for a full set of caps? Cause that'd be awesome.


Yep.


----------



## Jixr

I want those as well, but my Duck has the leds on the 'correct' side, so backlighting won't really help. Still kinda tempted to buy them though.

I'm also kinda upset, mechanicalkeyboards upped their prices of their blue vortex set to $75 which is more than their other colors.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think some people might be interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


Stop it Paradigm, I'm not made of money you know.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So i've spilled a cup of soup on my corsair k90 keyboard anybody got any advise? Have it disconnected don't know if everything still works but all the leds were still on so I have hope. So should i open it up or use contact cleaner.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yjskz/new_improved_keyboard_spill_guide/

EDIT: 400th Post


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think it's a really ugly logo, but I don't buy Corsair anyways.


I don't buy their keyboards, but their PC hardware is really nice and I do buy that. I wanted to get a K65 RGB but the ugly new logo makes me sad









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, the butt hurt over the corsair logo got pretty strong with ocn'ers.


There are threads petitioning to bring back the old logo on many different forums including OCN and GeekHack.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

A) Guess what I got today.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3038.jpg.html

B) Hmmm, I wonder what was in that spot.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3035.jpg.html

C) Looks like someone is getting replaced with a matte black vinyl sticker... No need to get crabby about it.









http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3040.jpg.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Razer Chroma is available and Corsair loses their agreement rights in January.


Razer Chroma has Kailh switches, which do not feel as crisp as cherry switches (at least in my opinion). I like the way that TacticalStache (from GeekHack) described Kailh switches as "waterlogged".


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> What color are you looking for?
> Nice...


I was looking for a bright purple, but I already bought something else...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> A) Guess what I got today.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3038.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B) Hmmm, I wonder what was in that spot.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3035.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C) Looks like someone is getting replaced with a matte black vinyl sticker... No need to get crabby about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3040.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


After reading all the crap about the new logo, I was about to say if you don't like it, take it off! I personally think that it is hideous. It looks like a tattoo from a biker gang.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Stop it Paradigm, I'm not made of money you know.


I was thinking the same thing, but I am buying them anyway. I mean, I could cut my budget fore something else like food right?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> After reading all the crap about the new logo, I was about to say if you don't like it, take it off! I personally think that it is hideous. It looks like a tattoo from a biker gang.


The logo isn't really all that intrusive, but you do notice it. Over the years I've removed countless logos and brand names off the products I've purchased, including 3 of my most recent cars. So this, this is just another one of those instances. I didn't make a fuss about it like some OCN members. I just did it. Period.

Also, for some of you wondering if the new Corsair logo is on the keyboard picture on the packaging, it is. Just in case some of you thought otherwise, and it might be the old logo.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3041.jpg.html


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Well preferably unplugging, hair dryer without heat or just a small amount or even just let it air dry for a day and then open up the case and see if the PCB is still ok or anything shorted out before replugging it. If yes you might need to solder out some part. If not, just clean up the PCB and other parts with a cotton swab and rubbing alcohol, reassemble and replug. Shouldn't be that hard ... that goes without saying that you should be carefull while disassembling it, like staticly discharging yourself before touching the PCB, using the correct screwdriver and take notice if there 's anything complicated for it to assemble it more easily again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Here you go - Video Guide for exactly your Keyboard just with spilled Tea instead of Soup:


Yeah i've since disassembled it but i doubt i can manage with just rubbing alcohol and cotton swabs... It was a pretty thick soup not wattery or however you call it. So any more advice?


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yeah i've since disassembled it but i doubt i can manage with just rubbing alcohol and cotton swabs... It was a pretty thick soup not wattery or however you call it. So any more advice?


Alcohol and a microfiber cloth and rub it many many times till its clear. If you dont see / feel anything then there probably is nothing







... if it was thick it might not went trough at all - dont forget to remove the keys and clean the board in the front it will also give you an approximate position where it might went trough towards the pcb.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> What color are you looking for?
> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a bright purple, but I already bought something else...
Click to expand...

Oooh! Whatcha buy! Whatcha buy!!!

Bright purple, eh?

Start with a metallic basecoat (chrome or silver), then add a topcoat of Duplicolor Metalcast Purple. It's a color coating that lets what's underneath show through, so the options are limitless on what you can do to make it pop. Straight up chrome... hammered silver... antique nickel... stainless steel... brushed steel/aluminum... you name it. It all depends on what kind of basecoat you have under the purple.

You can get effects like these:


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yeah i've since disassembled it but i doubt i can manage with just rubbing alcohol and cotton swabs... It was a pretty thick soup not wattery or however you call it. So any more advice?


Read through the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yjskz/new_improved_keyboard_spill_guide/
. It has loads of helpful tips on cleaning up keyboard spills. There are also lots more useful tips throughout the keyboard maintenance guides section on the /r/mechanicalkeyboards wiki. I am buessing your best bet is either to open up each switch and clean out it's innards, or to soak the PCB+Switches in a box of slightly soapy water for a while, then rinse with water and let dry for like a week.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Oooh! Whatcha buy! Whatcha buy!!!
> 
> Bright purple, eh?
> 
> Start with a metallic basecoat (chrome or silver), then add a topcoat of Duplicolor Metalcast Purple. It's a color coating that lets what's underneath show through, so the options are limitless on what you can do to make it pop. Straight up chrome... hammered silver... antique nickel... stainless steel... brushed steel/aluminum... you name it. It all depends on what kind of basecoat you have under the purple.
> 
> You can get effects like these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't want shiny though. I just wanted matte bright purple. Nothing too fancy or flashy. Just plain old purple.


----------



## Blaise170

I tried painting an Xbox controller shell once and it ended up all sticky and tacky so I won't personally attempt trying to paint plastic again.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, the butt hurt over the corsair logo got pretty strong with ocn'ers.


Exactly.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think some people might be interested:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


Cheaper than what I originally bought my on geekhack! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm confused, is that $30 for a full set of caps? Cause that'd be awesome.


Seems pretty cheap indeed.
Original Ducky keycaps sell for 35 euro(44 usd) here.

No idea if that is normal or high though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> A) Guess what I got today.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3038.jpg.html
> 
> B) Hmmm, I wonder what was in that spot.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3035.jpg.html
> 
> C) Looks like someone is getting replaced with a matte black vinyl sticker... No need to get crabby about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3040.jpg.html


I missed out on the news of the new logo.
When did they decide it?

Am joining the side which doesn't like it though.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Cheaper than what I originally bought my on geekhack! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE


WHY the **** do they never release AN ******* ISO VERSION?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Alcohol and a microfiber cloth and rub it many many times till its clear. If you dont see / feel anything then there probably is nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if it was thick it might not went trough at all - dont forget to remove the keys and clean the board in the front it will also give you an approximate position where it might went trough towards the pcb.


Well it went trough at the space bar there is a gap of 5mm there so it went directly onto the front of the PCB where i can't get without removing all the leds and switches.
I have it dismantled to the back of the PCB and front with the Keys removed but switches and stuff still on.

Ill see what i can do i can probably clean the back of the PCB with alcohol and cloth.
But i might try what the guy below you suggested and soak it in water. Whats the best way of drying it i know Rice but is is it worth a shot putting it in a pre heated oven of 40-50 celcius and leave in in there for a few hours maybe.


----------



## Jixr

don't put your electronics in the oven.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> don't put your electronics in the oven.


Unless they are already dead and you are trying to reflow solder as a last attempt.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> don't put your electronics in the oven.


Alright no oven then.
Ohwell of to bed will try to get it all cleaned tommorow.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unless they are already dead and you are trying to reflow solder as a last attempt.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## wes1099

Just bought the Vortex PBT backlit keycaps from Massdrop. I hope the shipment is on time for this drop. I bought a AntLion Modmic 4.0 and it was supposed to ship today, but it hasn't made it to the Massdrop warehouse yet.


----------



## Sniping

I bought a set as well. The round LED's on the alphas of my Lightsaver don't play well with Cherry profile keycaps. The Vortex set is a cheap solution to this problem.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just bought the Vortex PBT backlit keycaps from Massdrop. I hope the shipment is on time for this drop. I bought a AntLion Modmic 4.0 and it was supposed to ship today, but it hasn't made it to the Massdrop warehouse yet.


I bought the LED covers and it took like 45 days from order time to my door.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I bought the LED covers and it took like 45 days from order time to my door.


Wow. Thats quite a long time


----------



## Dudewitbow

does anyone happen to know if led color changers interfere with doubleshot caps


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> does anyone happen to know if led color changers interfere with doubleshot caps


It would most likely depend on the thickness of the cap.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> A) Guess what I got today.
> C) Looks like someone is getting replaced with a matte black vinyl sticker... No need to get crabby about it.












EDIT: Also kudos on the nice logo removal...glad to see someone be more proactive than signing a petition.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> It would most likely depend on the thickness of the cap.


Also it would depend on where your leds are relative to the switch.

If it's on the bottom, light would have a harder time seeping through than if it were on top.


----------



## Kongslien

Just ordered Corsair Vengenace K70 RGB with blue switches! It was pre-order, so it'll take a couple of weeks before it gets here. But i'm still as excited as a kid is for christmas.


----------



## Dudewitbow

probably missed the question thinking about a different statement. probably my wording:

Is there any physical possibility that the LED changers can block a key from activating using doubleshot keycaps. Dont want ot walk into the vortex pbt backlit keycap group buy only to find out i cant use it. The question wasn't about light penetration. twas about it actually working or not.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The poll for the September KOTM is up!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510892/keyboard-of-the-month-september-14
> 
> The race is on to see who wins 3 2014 KOTM's, Jixr or HPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm making some changes to the KOTM next year. Starting from January:
> 
> 
> _You can only enter 6 times per year_ - I've decided to introduce this limit so that nobody can come along with a huge collection and enter every single month in an attempt to try and brute-force a win.
> 
> _You need at least 5 rep and at least 20 posts to enter the competition._ - I'm adding this limitation to prevent any members signing up and entering just for the sake of winning the keycap. I set up this competition to bring more activity to the keyboard section, but if people are just going to join OCN and come to the keyboard section to win something rather than participate and help people out, then the competition isn't fulfilling it's purpose.
> Hope this makes sense.


That is so overbearing and unfair!

Actually, that was sarcasm and I rather like those rules. Thankfully the three I have are under the limit of six! Lol


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I found a little treasure at a very small Goodwill. A Dell AT-101W that looks unused (keyboards at thrift stores are never this clean) and still has the protective plastic over the indicator lights, for a whopping $2. Has black Alps switches.


Anyone here use Alps regularly? Just curious


----------



## Blaise170

Nice find! Never used Alps myself but I'd love to try them out sometime.


----------



## Eagle1337

I've played with an alps apple board at a pawn shop once. It's a really weird switch, It didn't feel like a cherry switch nor did it feel like a membrane board. one of the keycaps was broken and when I accidentally knocked it off I saw the white alps.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Nice find! Never used Alps myself but I'd love to try them out sometime.


I've tried most of the common Cherry switches (brown, blue, red, black), and the sound and the overall feel that you get from Alps is hard to describe/compare with Cherry switches, all I can say is that the black Alps are kinda stiff and have like a hybrid trigger that kinda sounds like the click of a Blue with the slight bump of a Brown mixed together.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I've played with an alps apple board at a pawn shop once. It's a really weird switch, It didn't feel like a cherry switch nor did it feel like a membrane board. one of the keycaps was broken and when I accidentally knocked it off I saw the white alps.


I kinda feel that it isn't quite as precise as a Cherry MX switch, with the actual shaft of the switch being a wide rectangle as opposed to a small square. Still shames a membrane board, I bought a first gen iMac keyboard as well and it is so blah compared to this.

Edit: Also on a side note I find myself forgetting to type all the letters in a word on this board, maybe just because it's so freakin huge.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also kudos on the nice logo removal...glad to see someone be more proactive than signing a petition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I just didn't see the logic in signing that petition when all the situation required was to just remove the logo sticker.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've tried a friend's alps myself personally. They're noisy... I like that!









also I think @JKuhn uses them as well.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've tried a friend's alps myself personally. They're noisy... I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I think @JKuhn uses them as well.


They are pretty loud and I have a time trying not to bottom out so I just don't put any effort into not.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Is there a problem with bottoming out? IMO I don't think so, but that's just me.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Is there a problem with bottoming out? IMO I don't think so, but that's just me.


Some people see it as a skill to brag about, plus you can boost your WPM/inputs slightly if you dont have to wait for full return, but I think it is negligible.

Plus depending how hard could also affect switch life, but really they last forever anyways.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Is there a problem with bottoming out? IMO I don't think so, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people see it as a skill to brag about, plus you can boost your WPM/inputs slightly if you dont have to wait for full return, but I think it is negligible.
> 
> Plus depending how hard could also affect switch life, but really they last forever anyways.
Click to expand...

From what I've been learning, bottoming out is actually better for your fingers. But I'm crazy probably. since I'm obviously 17


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> does anyone happen to know if led color changers interfere with doubleshot caps


It does with my vortex doubleshot. My led is white, my cap is orange on white, so it doesn't affect me that much. I'm not sure what colour you're getting to pair with what.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Is there a problem with bottoming out? IMO I don't think so, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people see it as a skill to brag about, plus you can boost your WPM/inputs slightly if you dont have to wait for full return, but I think it is negligible.
> 
> Plus depending how hard could also affect switch life, but really they last forever anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've been learning, bottoming out is actually better for your fingers. But I'm crazy probably. since I'm obviously 17
Click to expand...

Key switches have nothing to do with your hand health when typing nor does bottoming out. RSI with typing has a ton to do with how you type your body, wrist, hand placement. The people who claimed that mech switches would prevent RSI are spreading FUD. Mech switches will last a lifetime in a vacuum but they are far weaker to dirt, food, drink, hair, dust than membrane switches so if you're the type that takes good care of your keyboard it will last a very long time, if you're not the type it probably wont last longer than any membrane keyboard you've owned. Ofc the mech switch will probably feel the same throughout it's life span while most membrane keyboards get softer overtime and esp cheap membrane keyboards get soft very quickly. Mech keyboards is like picking a stick shift for a car, there aren't really benefits anymore with modern cars over an auto/semi-auto but you could choose to use them for personal reasons.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> -snip-


I see. I was thinking of something along bottoming out prevents Carpal tunnel. I must be crazy.

did I say fingers? I meant wrist. my bad.

oh yes and I'll catch myself now, I'm very sure that it won't be the case with just mechs, but all keyboards.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Explain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can you guys fill me in?
> It's not that I plan to do it already, but I want to know.
> 
> How does one get custom keycaps made?
> Like nubbinator posted, making your own design and sending it in to where?
> 
> Is it expensive?
> Can they deliver to me in the Netherlands?


I cast my own. You can design legends in the .SVG format and have SP cut them and make them, but it's expensive to do so. I just have fun doing casts of caps.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I found a little treasure at a very small Goodwill. A Dell AT-101W that looks unused (keyboards at thrift stores are never this clean) and still has the protective plastic over the indicator lights, for a whopping $2. Has black Alps switches.
> 
> 
> Anyone here use Alps regularly? Just curious


Great pickup. All that thing needs is a retro-bright treatment and it will be perfect.
This is the color it is supposed to be:


I have yet to try all of the different variants of alps switches, but so far I am a fan of the clicky whites. Very similar to mx blue in feel, but with more of a "chock" sound when bottoming (I type heavy handed and bottom every key hard). The blacks are very lightly tactile just off the top of the stroke, but there is no click.

Nubbinator has many of the rarer alps switches, so he could probably go into much more depth. His Korean Kingsaver with Salmon switches is heavenly.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Great pickup. All that thing needs is a retro-bright treatment and it will be perfect.
> This is the color it is supposed to be:
> 
> 
> I have yet to try all of the different variants of alps switches, but so far I am a fan of the clicky whites. Very similar to mx blue in feel, but with more of a "chock" sound when bottoming (I type heavy handed and bottom every key hard). The blacks are very lightly tactile just off the top of the stroke, but there is no click.
> 
> Nubbinator has many of the rarer alps switches, so he could probably go into much more depth. His Korean Kingsaver with Salmon switches is heavenly.


ORANGE, not Salmon!

...it's okay, they're pretty similar, Orange Alps are just a little nicer. The only really rare Alps thing I have are my tactile Greens which were known, but unseen until I "discovered" a board with some. I have linear Greens and White Alps and some T-Alps, but I'm still missing Brown, Blue, and a bunch of other Alps.

Alps are pretty awesome. I'm not a huge fan of White Alps. Blue Alps are better, but I actually prefer clicky modified Orange Alps to both. It's a softer and less shrill or harsh click with those.

Black Alps are by far my least favorite though and if I had a board with them, I'd immediately swap them for something else.

Oh, and White Omrons feel terrible.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> ORANGE, not Salmon!
> 
> ...it's okay, they're pretty similar, Orange Alps are just a little nicer. The only really rare Alps thing I have are my tactile Greens which were known, but unseen until I "discovered" a board with some. I have linear Greens and White Alps and some T-Alps, but I'm still missing Brown, Blue, and a bunch of other Alps.
> 
> Alps are pretty awesome. I'm not a huge fan of White Alps. Blue Alps are better, but I actually prefer clicky modified Orange Alps to both. It's a softer and less shrill or harsh click with those.
> 
> Black Alps are by far my least favorite though and if I had a board with them, I'd immediately swap them for something else.
> 
> Oh, and White Omrons feel terrible.


Oops. I was going off my shakey memory.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Great pickup. All that thing needs is a retro-bright treatment and it will be perfect.
> This is the color it is supposed to be:
> 
> 
> I have yet to try all of the different variants of alps switches, but so far I am a fan of the clicky whites. Very similar to mx blue in feel, but with more of a "chock" sound when bottoming (I type heavy handed and bottom every key hard). The blacks are very lightly tactile just off the top of the stroke, but there is no click.
> 
> Nubbinator has many of the rarer alps switches, so he could probably go into much more depth. His Korean Kingsaver with Salmon switches is heavenly.


I know my camera made it look a bit more yellowed than it is but WOW this thing wasn't originally beige but rather white? I didn't expect that. If I could truly get this thing looking white again, it might actually look decent on my desk. Also, think the switches could use a good bit of lubrication, seem a touch sticky. Any ideas? 3 in 1 oil? Bearing oil?


----------



## aberrero

I had never heard of retrobright before, I feel like it will come in really handy.

Wouldn't it "bleach" a beige keyboard white regardless of what its original color was, though? Either way, I think it is worth doing because the results up there look great.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Aww I missed it I guess, I love OCN fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike that new logo though, its pretty stupid.


haha i like the pic with the corsair logo and the tat. made me laugh a bit


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Any recommendation on a set of PBT keys that have some form of translucent engraved letter so the LED on the switch can shine through?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Any recommendation on a set of PBT keys that have some form of translucent engraved letter so the LED on the switch can shine through?


www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


----------



## Blaise170

ABS plastic yellows over time due to UV light, and ironically Retrobright with UV treatment turns them white again.


----------



## Jixr

you can also find those keycaps on mechanicalkeyboards.com, a few dollars more, but you don't have to wait a month plus for shipping.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can also find those keycaps on mechanicalkeyboards.com, a few dollars more, but you don't have to wait a month plus for shipping.


Is Massdrop really that bad with US shipping? I'm in Australia and everything me and my friends have bought has been here within 3 weeks of the drop ending. One of such things are these amazing Keycaps.


Crappy photos courtesy of my Galaxy S3, also is the Cougar 700K the only Mech Keyboard with a split space bar? I love it but hate that there aren't any custom caps for it


----------



## Jixr

well, it really depends on the product. some items are not even produced by the factory until after the drop ends, so there is production time.
Everything I've ordered off there has been of that nature, and has taken about a month +

I was in the recent TEX 60% case, ended on the 15th, but I don't expect to get anything till Late october possibly november.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can also find those keycaps on mechanicalkeyboards.com, a few dollars more, but you don't have to wait a month plus for shipping.


Should I not order a ducky keyboard from that site then?

ncixus.com gave me the impression it would take a week alone just to ship. If these were available on newegg or amazon I would simply pay the expedited shipping


----------



## Blaise170

The two things I've bought on MD took about a month.


----------



## Sempre

Shhh don't tell him about Poker 2 w/clears


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The two things I've bought on MD took about a month.


In that case a few dollars extra seems to be worth it


----------



## azianai

so i didn't realize i ordered so many LoL novelty keys lol
I honestly don't know half the teams in this batch...


----------



## Blaise170

MY CHERRY G80 COMES IN TOMORROW! Can't wait for it, has Cherry MX Clear switches along with some reconfigurable keys and keycaps. Also has a mouse and card swipe.


----------



## justyourimage

I wish I hadn`t seen the Ducky Shine III YOTS Edition ...







... I wish they made that alu-case for all shines and not limit it to 999 pieces. I`m a bit unsure if I`m keeping my Shine 3 TKL. Something feels like it `s missing :/ ... I`m not sure if keycaps alone can fix that ... maybe it `s the white leds and I should get a green one ... ah I`m just unsure. Is there any good alternative beside the KBS Race II with ISO-Keys available ? :/


----------



## Chopper1591

I'm starting to get frustrated.
Both Ducky and CM seems te be out of stock pretty badly where I live.

Any advice on this?
Which board to get.

Wait and get a Ducky 2108 or 2108S, priced 95 and 115 euro
Or CM Quickfire XT ~70 euro

I can buy from Germany, I live in Holland.
2108 will set me back 108 euro shipped

Quickfire XT on the bay, from England will cost me around the same(107 euro).
Reading on Google I see people that say the Quickfire is more expensive then the Zero, but less then the Shine.

Am kinda lost here.
Some insight would be very welcome.


----------



## Jixr

edited


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> edited


He said he lives in Holland.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> edited


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> He said he lives in Holland.












It's almost funny how different opinions are.
Some say Ducky Zero isn't very good because it is the "budget" model, and advice on getting a QF XT instead.
Others say Ducky IS higher quality... no matter which model.

I just don't want to realize that I should've bought the other when I get one.
It's okay if I need to spend some more money, if al goes well the board will last me a couple of years anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm starting to get frustrated.
> Both Ducky and CM seems te be out of stock pretty badly where I live.
> 
> Any advice on this?
> Which board to get.
> 
> Wait and get a Ducky 2108 or 2108S, priced 95 and 115 euro
> Or CM Quickfire XT ~70 euro
> 
> I can buy from Germany, I live in Holland.
> 2108 will set me back 108 euro shipped
> 
> Quickfire XT on the bay, from England will cost me around the same(107 euro).
> Reading on Google I see people that say the Quickfire is more expensive then the Zero, but less then the Shine.
> 
> Am kinda lost here.
> Some insight would be very welcome.


You can't go wrong with the QuickFire XT.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost funny how different opinions are.
> Some say Ducky Zero isn't very good because it is the "budget" model, and advice on getting a QF XT instead.
> Others say Ducky IS higher quality... no matter which model.
> 
> I just don't want to realize that I should've bought the other when I get one.
> It's okay if I need to spend some more money, if al goes well the board will last me a couple of years anyway.


Lets say you could pry open a car with the Ducky Keyboard I have (Shine III TKL). It feels like a solid gun (seriously) rather then a Keyboard (at least when you`re used to the usual cheap quality customer models). Solid enough? I think so. The only thing that can get better is the coating and the Frame as in looking cooler or maybe a bit different coating / color. Well I think I'll die long before this Keyboard ever does unless it gets a heart-attack. And its freaking heavy. Thought I'll exchange it for the one with Green Backlight and will use White Keycaps instead of just White LEDs with Rainbow Caps even if some Rainbow Caps (as in Blue, Red, Yellow might look odd). I just cant stand the White LEDs - either I enable LEDs and they should look colorful or not. I haven`t got the Rainbow-Translucent Caps yet thought. ARGH. Or maybe I'll buy a second one in White Color with Green LED and White Caps **** IT.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Lets say you could pry open a car with the Ducky Keyboard I have (Shine III TKL). It feels like a solid gun (seriously) rather then a Keyboard (at least when you`re used to the usual cheap quality customer models). Solid enough? I think so. The only thing that can get better is the coating and the Frame as in looking cooler or maybe a bit different coating / color. Well I think I'll die long before this Keyboard ever does unless it gets a heart-attack. And its freaking heavy. Thought I'll exchange it for the one with Green Backlight and will use White Keycaps instead of just White LEDs with Rainbow Caps even if some Rainbow Caps (as in Blue, Red, Yellow might look odd). I just cant stand the White LEDs - either I enable LEDs and they should look colorful or not. I haven`t got the Rainbow-Translucent Caps yet thought. ARGH. Or maybe I'll buy a second one in White Color with Green LED and White Caps **** IT.


I have a White Ducky Shine 2 board with Cherry MX Brown, pink keycaps and guess what...... White LEDs (I hate white LEDs).

I only bought that board because for the pink keycaps and later I bought a new Ducky Shine 2 (MX Brown) with green LEDs and took the pink keycaps from the white board and used it on the second board.

There is 2 webshops in Sweden that have Ducky k-boards.

The first shop has no boards in stock and guess what - the most no in stock boards have white LEDs.

The second shop has some boards in stock and guess what - white LEDs (okay, they have a Ducky YYY TKL with yellows LEDs).


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I have the Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard have had it for nearly 2 years and its awesome. I do plan to upgrade to something else soon to either the Corsair K70 Rgb or the new logitech one that is coming out.


----------



## greywarden

I got this lastnight from work, it's apparently "broken" but it had been sitting on the floor for "a while" apparently, I'll have to plug it up and see what's not working. Looks like it has Brown switches (I'm a n00b, they're brown, assuming they're actually cherry MX brown's). The picture doesn't show how absolutely filthy it is, though, haha.

http://i.imgur.com/rUH47Aq.jpg


----------



## Jixr

nice find, if it dosent work, you could still salvage the keycaps and switches out of it.


----------



## Ovrclck

I just scored an IBM Model M from my co-worker today. It needs some TLC but looks salvageable. I've never typed on a buckling springed keyboard before. Feels amazing!

I know nothing about this keyboard other than it's pretty rare these days. This one was built in '96 so it's safe to say it had a ps/2 connector. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement cable?


----------



## Stuuut

Is there anybody here who has opened up a Corsair K90 or 70? I opened it up after the soup spill and cleaned it up a bit but i have this small metal spring which i can't remember where it goes..... -.-


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! got some news, my GB keycaps should be in the US next week, and my 60% pcb won't be too far behind!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I just scored an IBM Model M from my co-worker today. It needs some TLC but looks salvageable. I've never typed on a buckling springed keyboard before. Feels amazing!
> 
> I know nothing about this keyboard other than it's pretty rare these days. This one was built in '96 so it's safe to say it had a ps/2 connector. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement cable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, that isn't a PS2 cable fyi. The PS2 cables are really thick, that is a terminal cord, the end of it should have looked like a phone cable.

As for using it on a computer, I am really not sure. I don't know much about the terminal model m keyboards, or if that would need converted. It might need a converter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! got some news, my GB keycaps should be in the US next week, and my 60% pcb won't be too far behind!


Can't wait to see pictures, what keycaps are they?


----------



## Jixr

Well, the pcb is sprits GB ( he said he would be getting them shipped from the factory next week hopefully ) and I got in on the cheap Tai Hao GB.

Ended up going with the olivete set with the add on pack.


not the prettiest, but I've been wanting a classic grey/beige set for awhile, and the blue/purple legends gives it a little pop.

I also need to get my hands on some more black switches for the sprits 60% once it gets in. All I have unused are blues and browns.

I'm not sure what board I'm going to put them on though.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, that isn't a PS2 cable fyi. The PS2 cables are really thick, that is a terminal cord, the end of it should have looked like a phone cable.
> 
> As for using it on a computer, I am really not sure. I don't know much about the terminal model m keyboards, or if that would need converted. It might need a converter.


I googled the part # and FRU #. It's coming back as PS/2.

http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/9231/subcatid/0/id/115248

So I think there's a chance!









Edit: Here's my cable. Looks like Unicomp has them for sale still


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I googled the part # and FRU #. It's coming back as PS/2.
> 
> http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/9231/subcatid/0/id/115248
> 
> So I think there's a chance!


Wow I guess there is. I haven't ever seen the cables that thin and still be PS/2.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I have a White Ducky Shine 2 board with Cherry MX Brown, pink keycaps and guess what...... White LEDs (I hate white LEDs).
> 
> I only bought that board because for the pink keycaps and later I bought a new Ducky Shine 2 (MX Brown) with green LEDs and took the pink keycaps from the white board and used it on the second board.
> 
> There is 2 webshops in Sweden that have Ducky k-boards.
> 
> The first shop has no boards in stock and guess what - the most no in stock boards have white LEDs.
> 
> The second shop has some boards in stock and guess what - white LEDs (okay, they have a Ducky YYY TKL with yellows LEDs).


Actually I've just ordered a monster-pack of LED changers that I found in the Ducky Thread by luck ... guess I'll stick to white LEDs then since they're the only ones allowing the changes to be implemented. And I'm actually quite moody and tend to change colors more often then less ...

http://www.banggood.com/DayDream-LED-Cover-10-Pcs-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-White-Backlit-p-925839.html

Maybe I'll still get a White one with Green Leds default thought ...









Edit:

Just found this on Reddit - for Inspiration:




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/22wo1f/photos_my_code_with_mx_clears_arrived_i_added/

So lovely.I wonder why the Backlight seems to even compared the Shine III ...?
Just because of the White Backplate or do they use flat LEDs ?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost funny how different opinions are.
> Some say Ducky Zero isn't very good because it is the "budget" model, and advice on getting a QF XT instead.
> Others say Ducky IS higher quality... no matter which model.
> 
> I just don't want to realize that I should've bought the other when I get one.
> It's okay if I need to spend some more money, if al goes well the board will last me a couple of years anyway.


A mechanical keyboard will last you a really long time. Original IBM Model M keyboards from 30-40 years ago still work great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Lets say you could pry open a car with the Ducky Keyboard I have (Shine III TKL). It feels like a solid gun (seriously) rather then a Keyboard (at least when you`re used to the usual cheap quality customer models). Solid enough? I think so. The only thing that can get better is the coating and the Frame as in looking cooler or maybe a bit different coating / color. Well I think I'll die long before this Keyboard ever does unless it gets a heart-attack. And its freaking heavy. Thought I'll exchange it for the one with Green Backlight and will use White Keycaps instead of just White LEDs with Rainbow Caps even if some Rainbow Caps (as in Blue, Red, Yellow might look odd). I just cant stand the White LEDs - either I enable LEDs and they should look colorful or not. I haven`t got the Rainbow-Translucent Caps yet thought. ARGH. Or maybe I'll buy a second one in White Color with Green LED and White Caps **** IT.


See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I got this lastnight from work, it's apparently "broken" but it had been sitting on the floor for "a while" apparently, I'll have to plug it up and see what's not working. Looks like it has Brown switches (I'm a n00b, they're brown, assuming they're actually cherry MX brown's). The picture doesn't show how absolutely filthy it is, though, haha.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rUH47Aq.jpg


That's a Cherry G80-8113, which almost exclusively had Browns or Clears. If you give me the letters after the 8113 on the item number I can tell you everything you need to know about it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Actually I've just ordered a monster-pack of LED changers that I found in the Ducky Thread by luck ... guess I'll stick to white LEDs then since they're the only ones allowing the changes to be implemented. And I'm actually quite moody and tend to change colors more often then less ...
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/DayDream-LED-Cover-10-Pcs-For-Mechanical-Keyboard-White-Backlit-p-925839.html
> 
> Maybe I'll still get a White one with Green Leds default thought ...


That's what I did. Worked out quite nicely.


----------



## HPE1000

Now that I am at my computer I can see those pictures better, you are going to have a fun time cleaning that model m, that is for sure. That dirt is really caked on


----------



## greywarden

Oh gods it's so nasty in there! I'm really glad i'm drinking right now, haha.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I highly recommend getting the K70 RGB Brown if you're contemplating one from Corsair's RGB lineup. I ended up removing the new logo within the first 10 minutes of getting it, and replaced it with a matte black vinyl sticker. You don't even notice in a semi lit room.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3054.jpg.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Oh gods it's so nasty in there! I'm really glad i'm drinking right now, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I just ran into a similar situation...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I highly recommend getting the K70 RGB Brown if you're contemplating one from Corsair's RGB lineup. I ended up removing the new logo within the first 10 minutes of getting it, and replaced it with a matte black vinyl sticker. You don't even notice in a semi lit room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3054.jpg.html


That is beautiful... I'm waiting for Corsair to come up with a real solution, though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There was a response from "Corsair Dustin" over on the Corsair forums:


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> A mechanical keyboard will last you a really long time. Original IBM Model M keyboards from 30-40 years ago still work great.
> See below.
> That's a Cherry G80-8113, which almost exclusively had Browns or Clears. If you give me the letters after the 8113 on the item number I can tell you everything you need to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did. Worked out quite nicely.
> 
> [snip]


It's a Cherry G80 - 8113LRDUS - 2 / 04


----------



## aberrero

That K70 looks so nice.

I preordered the K70 in Blues, but I cancelled my order earlier today. I can't deal with a full size keyboard; it hurts my hands. I'm holding out hope that someday soon they will have a K65 with Blues and a fixed logo.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> That K70 looks so nice.
> 
> I preordered the K70 in Blues, but I cancelled my order earlier today. I can't deal with a full size keyboard; it hurts my hands. I'm holding out hope that someday soon they will have a K65 with Blues and a fixed logo.


I wouldn't hold your breath. It took a LOT of community members to just push for a K95 in browns and blues, instead of just reds, plus a pretty significant product launch and a rebranding of the keyboard line.

Okay, that last one might not be related, but still. It happened.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath. It took a LOT of community members to just push for a K95 in browns and blues, instead of just reds, plus a pretty significant product launch and a rebranding of the keyboard line.
> 
> Okay, that last one might not be related, but still. It happened.


If the K65 doesn't get the option for either browns or blacks in the near future, I am just ordering one in reds, and hopefully by that time the RGB switches are available to consumers so that I can solder in my own switches.


----------



## aberrero

I don't even care anymore. I love my CoolerMaster Rapid-I.

RGB coloration would be cool for about five minutes, but I would be setting it to white anyway. The only practical use for it is if I wanted red LEDs under particular hotkeys in games like diablo, but other than that I don't see myself using RGB for anything other than novelty.

CoolerMaster updated their firmware yesterday to add a dim-on-keypress effect. It's really cool and incredibly subtle. The LED just slightly fades when you press it down.

Besides, i still can't decide whether I prefer browns or blues, so I'm not going to invest $190 in a keyboard until I have that question answered.

I didn't realize the K95 was originally only going to come in Reds though. Hopefully the apparent popularity of Browns with the K75 will convince them to make a proper K65.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah personally I wouldn't want RGB coloring. Having a rainbow for a keyboard isn't appealing to me, especially when I'd have to settle for something with less than the best quality in order to get it.


----------



## connectwise

I wish I had more options when I bought my k95; I detest linear switches.




szzzor szwitzhesss


----------



## greywarden

Baahhhhh keyboard is actually dead.

On the bright side, I have 128 or so Cherry MX browns for sale. PM me for a deal.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Baahhhhh keyboard is actually dead.
> 
> On the bright side, I have 128 or so Cherry MX browns for sale. PM me for a deal.


PCB or plate mount? PCB mount and I may be interested, was thinking I might like Clears but Browns should be close enough.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Baahhhhh keyboard is actually dead.
> 
> On the bright side, I have 128 or so Cherry MX browns for sale. PM me for a deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> PCB or plate mount? PCB mount and I may be interested, was thinking I might like Clears but Browns should be close enough.


They should be plate mounted coming from a Cherry G80. Probably nice and broken in from the looks of that board.









I know a really good use for them:
GH-122 Making a Stupidly Large MX (or Alps) Keyboard (note: you will need to have a custom plate/case made for this)


----------



## timerwin63

I'm going to wait until the RGB exclusivity expires in January and see what everyone else brings out. Ducky should have something beautiful, as well as CM. Plus, when everyone else gets to launch their keyboards, Corsair is bound to drop their prices to match.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah personally I wouldn't want RGB coloring. Having a rainbow for a keyboard isn't appealing to me, especially when I'd have to settle for something with less than the best quality in order to get it.


You do realize the RGB can be configured in millions of different ways with different color options right?

If you did a color specific build, you wouldn't have to search far for a keyboard to match it.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> You do realize the RGB can be configured in millions of different ways with different color options right?
> 
> If you did a color specific build, you wouldn't have to search far for a keyboard to match it.


Or do RGB lighting in your computer and change it to match your mood. Then your keyboard will always match!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm going to wait until the RGB exclusivity expires in January and see what everyone else brings out. Ducky should have something beautiful, as well as CM. Plus, when everyone else gets to launch their keyboards, Corsair is bound to drop their prices to match.


The problem with Ducky and, to a lesser extent, CM, is that their software will be even worse than Corsairs (although hopefully better than Rosewill's). I feel like Asus, Logitech and Corsair are the only ones that have any expertise in this area at this point.

ETA: Razer might have good software as well. I'm not sure, I don't want to login.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The problem with Ducky and, to a lesser extent, CM, is that their software will be even worse than Corsairs (although hopefully better than Rosewill's). I feel like Asus, Logitech and Corsair are the only ones that have any expertise in this area at this point.
> 
> ETA: Razer might have good software as well. I'm not sure, I don't want to login.


Razer software is good, but they are using those lame Kailh cherry wannabes in their boards.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The problem with Ducky and, to a lesser extent, CM, is that their software will be even worse than Corsairs (although hopefully better than Rosewill's). I feel like Asus, Logitech and Corsair are the only ones that have any expertise in this area at this point.
> 
> ETA: Razer might have good software as well. I'm not sure, I don't want to login.


The problem with Asus is that their advertised mech keyboards are hideous...



If ducky can implement the same level of hardware control over the LEDs as they did with the Shine 3, I'm in.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Razer software is good, but they are using those lame Kailh cherry wannabes in their boards.


I'm pretty sure Razer is manufacturing their own switches. They're rated to more keypresses, and are "designed for gaming," but they honestly can't be better than Cherry. (Source)


----------



## aberrero

Never used a Shine 3, but I am very impressed by CoolerMaster's hardware control as well. RGB keyboards need far more advanced software though. It's also important to have a large enough community that there would be plenty of profiles for people to share. This is Corsair's biggest asset by far in coming out first and having even just a few months of exclusivity.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Razer software is good, but they are using those lame Kailh cherry wannabes in their boards.


Have they always done this? I have a 2012 Blackwidow, with Blues would they be cherry or Kailh, or is the only way to know to check one of the switches?
EDIT: just checked and they're Cherry blues, now I have a week off work maybe I'll replace all the Stems and springs in my Cherry Blacks, for the Cherry blues on my Widow.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Wow, color me impressed







.

YellowBeard from Corsair regarding the logo.
Quote:


> Our customers spoke, we listened.
> 
> We hear You.
> 
> As many of you know we launched our new Corsair Gaming line of peripherals this week. We've received a ton of feedback on the products and new logo. We are amazed and humbled by the passion our customers have for the original Corsair sails logo. The ship + sails are here to stay and will continue to be used on all Corsair PC component products.
> 
> However, we know many of you prefer the classic logo on our keyboards, and you've made your voices heard. For those of you looking for the new K70 RGB with the original sails logo, it's currently available in North America from Newegg - just look for the SKU CH-9000063-NA. What's more, as a direct result of your feedback, we will continue to sell and manufacture the Vengeance K70 and Vengeance K70 RGB with Cherry MX Red switches, with the sails logo, via select retailers and Corsair.com.
> 
> Let's keep talking!


Source

Doesn't seem to include other switches at least for now.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Have they always done this? I have a 2012 Blackwidow, with Blues would they be cherry or Kailh, or is the only way to know to check one of the switches?


2014 widow is kailh.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Have they always done this? I have a 2012 Blackwidow, with Blues would they be cherry or Kailh, or is the only way to know to check one of the switches?


If it's a Cherry switch, it'll say it right on the switch:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Wow, color me impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> YellowBeard from Corsair regarding the logo.
> Source
> 
> Doesn't seem to include other switches at least for now.


Come back when I can get it in Browns, thanks.


----------



## timerwin63

Moved post


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Wow, color me impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> YellowBeard from Corsair regarding the logo.
> Source
> 
> Doesn't seem to include other switches at least for now.


Yay progress.







Sadly I don't really want the keyboard but the Mouse, I would've been waiting for a Vengeance M95 anyway so maybe there is hope for the logo switch yet. Assuming of course they make an M95


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yay progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't really want the keyboard but the Mouse, I would've been waiting for a Vengeance M95 anyway so maybe there is hope for the logo switch yet. Assuming of course they make an M95


IIRC, didn't Corsair already make a M95 mouse in black and white?

Or am I thinking of another mouse?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> IIRC, didn't Corsair already make a M95 mouse in black and white?
> 
> Or am I thinking of another mouse?


Pretty sure he wants the illuminated scroll wheel.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Pretty sure he wants the illuminated scroll wheel.


Oh that makes sense.

If you pair that up with the RGB, seems like more a light show than anything else.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Pretty sure he wants the illuminated scroll wheel.


Yeah, I already am the proud owner of a Vengeance M95 (obviously non-RGB) and love it, so the ability to add extra configuration is what I'm waiting for.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The problem with Asus is that their advertised mech keyboards are hideous...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ducky can implement the same level of hardware control over the LEDs as they did with the Shine 3, I'm in.
> 
> Edit:
> I'm pretty sure Razer is manufacturing their own switches. They're rated to more keypresses, and are "designed for gaming," but they honestly can't be better than Cherry. (Source)


I was reading *this* page yesterday and they had a close up of a razer switch, and it has the word razer on it, but below that is the kailh logo.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Baahhhhh keyboard is actually dead.
> 
> On the bright side, I have 128 or so Cherry MX browns for sale. PM me for a deal.


I would buy the dead board if I could, but paypal and my bank are not playing nice at the moment. I will PM you if paypal and the bank get things worked out.


----------



## greywarden

It was mainly just a bunch of dust, really, cleaned up nicely. I'll have to check on the type of switches in the AM since I've had about half a bo9ttle of vodka tonight lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It's a Cherry G80 - 8113LRDUS - 2 / 04


L = Lasered PBT or POM keycaps
R = Black or Clear MX switches (interestingly, those look like Brown so they probably are - but R usually signifies Clear switches)
D = Currently unknown special feature
US = US layout


----------



## Chopper1591

Morning all.

Should I immediatly buy some O-rings when I grab a mx brown QF XT or Ducky?
And do I have to buy the cherry labeled ones? Or is there somewhere where I can buy them cheaper?

Maybe it's just me but 15 euro for some rubber rings is a bit much if you ask me.


----------



## JKuhn

I really need to keep up with the clubs. And check my ocn emails more often.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've tried a friend's alps myself personally. They're noisy... I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I think @JKuhn uses them as well.


You're right, I have complicated blue Alps.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I had never heard of retrobright before, I feel like it will come in really handy.
> 
> Wouldn't it "bleach" a beige keyboard white regardless of what its original color was, though? Either way, I think it is worth doing because the results up there look great.


From what I've seen online, it restores the original look. So a yellowed beige keyboard will be restored to beige.

On another note, what should I do about my spacebar that has a tendency to actuate twice?


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I highly recommend getting the K70 RGB Brown if you're contemplating one from Corsair's RGB lineup. I ended up removing the new logo within the first 10 minutes of getting it, and replaced it with a matte black vinyl sticker. You don't even notice in a semi lit room.
> 
> http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG3054.jpg.html


Keyboard looks amazing. I have brown switches in my keyboard and i love them.


----------



## X-Nine

Woot! My Iron Man and Captain America caps should be done in about a week! Then shipped! Huzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Woot! My Iron Man and Captain America caps should be done in about a week! Then shipped! Huzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaah!


lol ordered from WASD-Keys custom made?


----------



## X-Nine

Nope, MUCH cooler than that! These are hand made and cost about 25 a piece.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope, MUCH cooler than that! These are hand made and cost about 25 a piece.










I see why you're so excited whoever made those should be very proud and you are one lucky son of a gun. Whilst I can see the skill, $25 is a lot for a single keycap by anybodies standards, although if any these would certainly justify it.


----------



## X-Nine

Yeah, 25 is VERY steep, but considering these are handmade and if they look like that in person, then I can justify it. Normally I look at novelty caps and just shrug (not all the time, but most of the time), but given the fact that I was a HUGE comic nerd from the age of 4 to the age of 18, this is something I had to have.


----------



## Nephalem

I know what you mean about most novelty caps being meh, I'm fairly certain when I go to order my O-rings I HAVE to get on of these I mean for $3 how can I say no


----------



## Jixr

if you think $25 is high, you'd think some of the people on GH are just insane.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you think $25 is high, you'd think some of the people on GH are just insane.


Yeah I've read that things like Clacks can go for upwards of $250 those guys must've been dropped on their heads, repeatedly as children, that's more than my damned keyboard









On another note anybody know where I could go about getting clear case PCB mounted Cherry Clears?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yeah I've read that things like Clacks can go for upwards of $250 those guys must've been dropped on their heads, repeatedly as children, that's more than my damned keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note anybody know where I could go about getting clear case PCB mounted Cherry Clears?


they go higher, I've seen 500 before..


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> they go higher, I've seen 500 before..


WOW, just... just wow. That's my phone or CPU or Mobo, hell everything I own besides my Car and my GFX card cost less than that (singularly)


----------



## justyourimage

Wait - what ? A Keycap for 500 $ ? Is it made out of pure gold with diamonds or did I get something wrong here?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> On another note anybody know where I could go about getting clear case PCB mounted Cherry Clears?


You can get clears at MK, but you're not going to find clear switch tops unless someone post some for sale on GH, and even then stuff like that is sold within seconds of them being posted for sale.

and the expensive keycap thing is just a collection mentality. People collecting niche limited-produced things means people will pay quite a bit for them.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Wait - what ? A Keycap for 500 $ ? Is it made out of pure gold with diamonds or did I get something wrong here?


Nope I believe it would've been similar to these

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You can get clears at MK, but you're not going to find clear switch tops unless someone post some for sale on GH, and even then stuff like that is sold within seconds of them being posted for sale.
> 
> and the expensive keycap thing is just a collection mentality. People collecting niche limited-produced things means people will pay quite a bit for them.


That is what I feared, I saw what a difference the clear casing made for the LEDs on the new RGBs and though I would like that, but just a pipe dream I guess


----------



## Jixr

well, thats because on the RGB's the LED is actually under the switch, which is why it has the clear casing. and those LED's are crazy bright, so they can still have the legends show.

Normal LEDs with the clear tops wont really have the same effect.


----------



## Nephalem

Oh, well that is rather annoying, I can only imagine a set of Max Keyboards translucent caps on one of those new boards







that's be a helluva light show


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Oh, well that is rather annoying, I can only imagine a set of Max Keyboards translucent caps on one of those new boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's be a helluva light show


too bad the bottom row is non standard. Otherwise I would have picked one up from day one.


----------



## Chopper1591

Haha OMG.

Like this?

http://www.shapeways.com/model/2685805/cherry-mx-buddha-keycap.html?materialId=91

Over 900

Edit:

Oh damn!!!
It goes higher. Check the link


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, thats because on the RGB's the LED is actually under the switch, which is why it has the clear casing. and those LED's are crazy bright, so they can still have the legends show.
> 
> Normal LEDs with the clear tops wont really have the same effect.


One of the amazon reviews is actually complaining that the LEDs aren't very bright.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nope, MUCH cooler than that! These are hand made and cost about 25 a piece.










Those look really sleek, be sure to update us!

Agreed with the prior posts about novelty.

It's kind of like buying a limited production/edition sports car IMO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> One of the amazon reviews is actually complaining that the LEDs aren't very bright.


He means the LEDs themselves are bright, now, once you're looking through the casing and the keycap, less so.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> One of the amazon reviews is actually complaining that the LEDs aren't very bright.


remove the switch and they are super bright, but yeah, they are not as bright as some people would have liked while in use.


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Should I immediatly buy some O-rings when I grab a mx brown QF XT or Ducky?
> And do I have to buy the cherry labeled ones? Or is there somewhere where I can buy them cheaper?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but 15 euro for some rubber rings is a bit much if you ask me.


Here is a link to Amazon for the o-rings I used on my CM QF with reds. These were a little cheaper when I bought them, but its still better than the $15. I've had them on mine from day one mainly because I prefer a shorter keystroke and I love them. If you look at the reviews, you'll see many people bought these for their mech boards









http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0051XWXCE/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It was mainly just a bunch of dust, really, cleaned up nicely. I'll have to check on the type of switches in the AM since I've had about half a bo9ttle of vodka tonight lol.


So would you be selling the entire dead board or just switches?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Anyone tried out CM's Novatouch yet?

I'm really curious if it is indeed faster and smoother than regular Cherry MX switches.

Here's what I found on their website.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> remove the switch and they are super bright, but yeah, they are not as bright as some people would have liked while in use.


I don't get why they only have one LED. I would have thought that the clear casing would diffuse the light enough to evenly light the entire keycap, but it doesn't seem to be able to, so it is dim and uneven. I guess doubling the LED count would add a lot of cost to it, but if you're going to do RGB, do it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfeatenwaffles*
> 
> Here is a link to Amazon for the o-rings I used on my CM QF with reds. These were a little cheaper when I bought them, but its still better than the $15. I've had them on mine from day one mainly because I prefer a shorter keystroke and I love them. If you look at the reviews, you'll see many people bought these for their mech boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0051XWXCE/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Am I wrong, or are these much thicker than the Cherry o rings? Cherry rings are 0.2mm and 0.4mm, these are 1/16in, which is 1.5mm.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I don't get why they only have one LED. I would have thought that the clear casing would diffuse the light enough to evenly light the entire keycap, but it doesn't seem to be able to, so it is dim and uneven. I guess doubling the LED count would add a lot of cost to it, but if you're going to do RGB, do it right.
> Am I wrong, or are these much thicker than the Cherry o rings? Cherry rings are 0.2mm and 0.4mm, these are 1/16in, which is 1.5mm.


1/16" seems way to thick to me.
I doubt it will even let the key be pressed past the bump.


----------



## Jixr

the problem is you still have a solid colored switch, spring, and the leaf. to block alot of light, and really, all the bends and the shape of the case isn't really ideal for light to pass though.

I also think the little lens they have on it was a bad idea. it disperses light more, but you sacrifice overall intensity.


----------



## Blaise170

The Cherry G80 with Clears came in today, and I set out to change the keycaps as soon as I picked it up. Unfortunately the spacebar is non-standard and the ANSI return won't fit since this is ISO layout, but otherwise I think it looks very nice. After a few minutes of typing with it, I can say that I do very much like Clear switches. They aren't nearly as loud and they have a nice smooth feeling to them (I would assume the switches are pretty broken in since it is an old terminal keyboard). I made quite the mess on my bed.









At some point I'll make sure to get a real cleaning in, but I can't figure out how to snap the holders apart without breaking the thing so I'll hold off on the Retrobright for now.











Spoiler: Pics


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 1/16" seems way to thick to me.
> I doubt it will even let the key be pressed past the bump.


According to the detailed spec, it is .007", which is even thicker at 1.7mm. I don't get how all those people are saying it makes a good keyboard oring. It will stop the key right at the actuation point, which I don't think I'd like.


----------



## halfeatenwaffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> According to the detailed spec, it is .007", which is even thicker at 1.7mm. I don't get how all those people are saying it makes a good keyboard oring. It will stop the key right at the actuation point, which I don't think I'd like.


I swear that is what I used and I have no issues with actuation. I can even put two rings on and my keys will still actuate; barely, but they do without excessive force. I bought them on the recommendation of someone on this forum as an alternative to the "branded" o-rings and ordered them without much research.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> too bad the bottom row is non standard. Otherwise I would have picked one up from day one.


You want to talk about non-standard try one of these. I got my translucent caps from MD and not only could I not use the spacebar (I knew that though) the right bottom row are all the shorter style and the left were all longer, there wasn't even a FN key that actually filled the gap









EDIT: Just realised looking at that page they changed the FN key on the left to another windows key, So now people can't change from 6 to N-key on the fly.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know if it is possible to fix this switch without desoldering? Looks like a blown resistor, but I'm not too familiar with Cherry switches so I could be wrong.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> You want to talk about non-standard try one of these. I got my translucent caps from MD and not only could I not use the spacebar (I knew that though) the right bottom row are all the shorter style and the left were all longer, there wasn't even a FN key that actually filled the gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realised looking at that page they changed the FN key on the left to another windows key, So now people can't change from 6 to N-key on the fly.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha OMG.
> 
> Like this?
> 
> http://www.shapeways.com/model/2685805/cherry-mx-buddha-keycap.html?materialId=91
> 
> Over 900
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh damn!!!
> It goes higher. Check the link


Platinum
Solid Platinum hand-polished to a beautiful smooth sheen

€2,887.47

LOL.

EDIT:

ARGH *** did you post that page - to much great keycap shapes.
Its like vampires are sucking the money out of my pockets.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*


Yeah, I don't use the wrist rest on the board at all, it like doubles the size of the damned thing on my desk. They're pretty gimmicky about advertising it but I mean it's a very solid build quality. Only discovered Cougar earlier this year and honestly I think for good quality cheap components they're fairly hard to beat. The 700M's weights just wobble around and rattle but aside from that I can't complain about any of their products


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Platinum
> Solid Platinum hand-polished to a beautiful smooth sheen
> 
> €2,887.47
> 
> LOL.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ARGH *** did you post that page - to much great keycap shapes.
> Its like vampires are sucking the money out of my pockets.


Tell me about it... I have a $140 keyboard with $20 worth of color mods and a $60 keyboard with $40 in keycaps on it...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Platinum
> Solid Platinum hand-polished to a beautiful smooth sheen
> 
> €2,887.47
> 
> LOL.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ARGH *** did you post that page - to much great keycap shapes.
> Its like vampires are sucking the money out of my pockets.


Happy shopping.









No, but those prices are just crazy.


----------



## justyourimage

Well I've gone ahead and ordered a custom layout from WASD - hope I won't regret it
it 's pure vector so its not looking this pixelated despite here









Just hope I wont regret it









...

Just to many possibilities ... and to less money





_(yea thats basically the RETRO set from bit7 - no steal intended just for personal usage, redraw it myself)_


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Tell me about it... I have a $140 keyboard with $20 worth of color mods and a $60 keyboard with $40 in keycaps on it...


Keyboard: 177 $
Keyset #1 WSAD : 47 $
Keyset #2 Ducky BLANK PBT: 54 $
LED Changers 120ea: 37 $
RGB Translucent Keys 40ea: ~40 $

You tell me









Edit:

Sorry edit somehow failed to edit but did a double-post


----------



## X-Nine

I have to admit, that the devotion some people have for keyboards is very interesting. But I guess I'm the same way with Cases. I've owned 30 different cases now in the last 5 years, from almost every company out there (missing InWin, Windy, Abee, Bitfenix, Phanteks and Jonsbo). Just got a Powermac G5 case yesterday that I'll mod in the future.

Some of you really make me feel noobish with your custom boards, Lol. Seeing the work you guys put in to building our even rebuilding boards is very impressive and I feel fortunate to see the work you guys do.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Anyone tried out CM's Novatouch yet?
> 
> I'm really curious if it is indeed faster and smoother than regular Cherry MX switches.
> 
> Here's what I found on their website.


Yes, it is. Topre is smoother than stock MX switches.. Neither of the switches come pre-lubed, but the design of Topre switches just makes it a lot less scratchy. There's a guy on reddit that's selling the Novatouch for $200 shipped NIB, which is a nice price. If you want to be more ballsy, you can try your luck with the new Noppoo Topre clone. The specs are nice but not too many people have actually tried the keyboard before.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know if it is possible to fix this switch without desoldering? Looks like a blown resistor, but I'm not too familiar with Cherry switches so I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a blown diode, not a resistor.


----------



## Jixr

easily fixable, but not without soldering.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That is a blown diode, not a resistor.


Ah okay. I ended up just replacing that key with one I never use (scroll lock) and switching the commands in the controller. It's nice having one built in without needing software support.


----------



## Jixr

if you can get a little wire and make the barbs connect, the key should work again.


----------



## Chopper1591

Woohoo.

Placed an order on GH for some sets of led changers.
I love group buys.









5 packs of 10 pieces a pack, ~4.70 USD shipped.

I am already hyped before I even bought a board. Haha.


----------



## aberrero

So I got the Rosewill RK-9000 with Blues for $40, and I want to try my hand at modding. For one thing, I don't like the Rosewill logo. Is plastidip the way to go? What is the texture of it like?

I also don't like the lettering on the keycaps, so I want a replacement set. Haven't decided on color yet. I want it o look professional. Eventually, I want to use it in an office setting so it can't be anything too crazy.

And I think I want o-rings. Do they make it more comfortable to type on if you enjoy hammering the keys and bottoming them out every time?


----------



## Blaise170

If you are in an office setting with close proximity to others, you may not want to use your Rosewill there. The Blues are incredibly loud which will drive some people nuts. Platidip would likely work just fine, it's a matte, rubbery finish.

Something like this would be great for a keycap set: http://www.keypop.net/product/coffee-set-2-0-base-set

But there are a ton of colors that you can choose from, it all comes down to what you want.

O-rings on Blues will not be too great, but the only way to know is by trying it yourself.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Woohoo.
> 
> Placed an order on GH for some sets of led changers.
> I love group buys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 packs of 10 pieces a pack, ~4.70 USD shipped.
> 
> I am already hyped before I even bought a board. Haha.


Howd you get in on a group buy? I just went to massdrop and the changers werent available?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Howd you get in on a group buy? I just went to massdrop and the changers werent available?


Geekhack not MD.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Geekhack not MD.


Ah, you have a link? I dont use GH much.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Ah, you have a link? I dont use GH much.


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=62149.0


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=62149.0


Much obliged


----------



## vinton13

Anyone with backlit keyboards ever notice the light flicker for a few seconds before stabilizing again?
I just noticed that on my keyboard. I was thinking probably there was some power fluctuation through the USB port?


----------



## Nephalem

So anybody have ideas as to what may stop my LEDs working after I turn my computer off for an extended period of time like 1+ hours? Everytime I do I have to turn the computer on then unplug and plug in the keyboard to get the LEDs back.


----------



## DiaSin

I have a question.. Are the switches in this new logitech keyboard really their own design or are they rebranded cherrys? Aside from the fact that the thing is horrendously ugly a set of new, unproven (to the general public), switches seems a bit of a leap for what they are marketing as a flagship product.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I have a question.. Are the switches in this new logitech keyboard really their own design or are they rebranded cherrys? Aside from the fact that the thing is horrendously ugly a set of new, unproven (to the general public), switches seems a bit of a leap for what they are marketing as a flagship product.


Probably just Kailh RGB switches, like the Razer switch, but we won't really know until someone gets there hands on one and pulls a cap off.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Probably just Kailh RGB switches, like the Razer switch, but we won't really know until someone gets there hands on one and pulls a cap off.


Nope. If you are talking about the new RGB Logitech keyboard, the switches are made by OMRON.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nope. If you are talking about the new RGB Logitech keyboard, the switches are made by OMRON.


So, RGB Alps knockoffs?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, RGB Alps knockoffs?


It's Romer G switches.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, RGB Alps knockoffs?


Nope, completely different switch. They are called Roamer G like Blaise said.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nope, completely different switch. They are called Roamer G like Blaise said.


Ah. I went with the results when you google "Omron keyboard switch." Just looks like a bunch of Alps.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=62149.0


Thanks dude for sharing the link.
I was sleeping.

How are these prices by the way?
I have no comparison. Seems cheap, though.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks dude for sharing the link.
> I was sleeping.
> 
> How are these prices by the way?
> I have no comparison. Seems cheap, though.


It cost me $30 for six packs of 30... so better than the price I paid.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nope, completely different switch. They are called Roamer G like Blaise said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I went with the results when you google "Omron keyboard switch." Just looks like a bunch of Alps.
Click to expand...

It doesn't seem like a bad design, it's lit from the center of the key and is stabilized with a wider base than a MX stem or ALPS mount so it probably doesn't wobble like those mounts. The fact it's lit from the center means it's probably not a knockoff cherry or alps. Anyways it's 45g actuation force, tactile, 1.5mm till actuation no idea how much total travel there is, 70million clicks durability, logitech exclusive, out in november. That's about all we know.


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone here ordered anything from geekkeys.com? I just ordered a MKC Stainless Steel Keycap Puller and Vortex White Side-printed PBT 104-Keyset from them and they have no estimate on when it will arrive...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It cost me $30 for six packs of 30... so better than the price I paid.


That's about double the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered anything from geekkeys.com? I just ordered a MKC Stainless Steel Keycap Puller and Vortex White Side-printed PBT 104-Keyset from them and they have no estimate on when it will arrive...


Site looks a bit cheap IMO.
Would trust it if I went with my gut.

They probably order your keys after you pay and may take a little longer.

Were they decent priced?


----------



## HPE1000

geekkeys is run my feng from geekhack. He can be trusted.

Although, my brother is trying to purchase a numberpad from him and he hasn't been responding to messages about it. I think other people were messaging about the numpads as well and weren't getting responses. Not sure if he is on vacation or just doesn't understand the questions being asked so he is ignoring them. Not sure.

He also has an ebay page where he has sold stuff for a while.


----------



## wes1099

The prices were great, and shipping was cheap. USPS says that the shipping method I chose should take around 1-3 buisness days, but I'm not sure how fast It will be shipped.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

If I did this wiring right I should have a homemade 60% board by the end of this week, just need to cut the wood base and load up the firmware.


----------



## Jixr

you using your plate? I've been wanting to see what it looks like in an assembled board


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Probably what other plates look like, because you can only see the swords with the keycaps off. I did have to paint it to prevent it rusting so I guess it might look kind of special in that regard, I liked the shiny look better but I didn't want to risk having to desolder everything to clean it. That universal switch cut out for the pure or poker layout on the right shift is really clever.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So at EGX London I got to try the Razer blackwidow chroma...I must say I was impressed with the responsiveness of the lights - but apart from that the Razer Green Switches felt a little weird.
They were like a cross between the blue switches and red switches. A bit mushy yet quite loud (click-clacky).
It was a key that I felt would be nice for FPS gamers, but just not sure about how the actuation point would pan out. I wasn't able to game with the keyboard at the expo, just type on it.

Just thought to share my thoughts on it.


----------



## Jixr

meh, don't worry about it, keyboards need break in time. a more than likely fresh demo unit won't be as heavily dialed in as one used at home. blues always are a bit mushy when new.

I have 4 keyboards with blacks switches, from vintage blacks to practically new, and you can feel how much each one was used.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, don't worry about it, keyboards need break in time. a more than likely fresh demo unit won't be as heavily dialed in as one used at home. blues always are a bit mushy when new.
> 
> I have 4 keyboards with blacks switches, from vintage blacks to practically new, and you can feel how much each one was used.


Learned something new here.
Didn't think about switches have to be break in.

What do you think is the average time for it be optimal?
Or is that personal?


----------



## Jixr

well, I think its personal.

I love my vintage blacks, buttery smooth compared to new lubed mx blacks.
Two of my keyboards are identical except one is pretty much new, the other I've had for over a year, the newer one just feels clunky, scratchy, and not smooth. The other thats nice and broken in, feels much better to type on.

Taking apart one of my vintage blacks ( from the 80's ) you can see how the plastic sliders rubbing together over all the years has made them super smooth and doesn't have a lot of friction when they slide.

My personal view, the more used the switches, the better. Blues have an additional sliding point, so you have an additional friction point that can cause more un even feel.

( now note I'm in like the upper portion keyboard nerd territory where I look out for little things like that )


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003

Is this a quality PBT keycap set? I will be buying to use on a Ducky DK9008, was wondering if there are any known issues. Going to place my order tonight!


----------



## timerwin63

What do the guys in here think about the Monoprice Mx Blue keyboard? It's on sale now for ~$50 and I was wondering if it'd be a good keyboard to get for college, as it's not too expensive, and therefore wouldn't be a huge loss of it were to get ruined somehow.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> What do the guys in here think about the Monoprice Mx Blue keyboard? It's on sale now for ~$50 and I was wondering if it'd be a good keyboard to get for college, as it's not too expensive, and therefore wouldn't be a huge loss of it were to get ruined somehow.


I don't see how you could go wrong with it, as long as you are aware that you get what you pay for. If you have roommates, don't get blues, they might annoy people.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
> 
> Is this a quality PBT keycap set? I will be buying to use on a Ducky DK9008, was wondering if there are any known issues. Going to place my order tonight!


Those just became available to the public recently, and I just ordered the white version off of massdrop for $32.49 shipped, but they will not arrive until november. I don't see what could be bad about them, other than some people don't like the font that was used for the legends.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, I think its personal.
> 
> I love my vintage blacks, buttery smooth compared to new lubed mx blacks.
> Two of my keyboards are identical except one is pretty much new, the other I've had for over a year, the newer one just feels clunky, scratchy, and not smooth. The other thats nice and broken in, feels much better to type on.
> 
> Taking apart one of my vintage blacks ( from the 80's ) you can see how the plastic sliders rubbing together over all the years has made them super smooth and doesn't have a lot of friction when they slide.
> 
> My personal view, the more used the switches, the better. Blues have an additional sliding point, so you have an additional friction point that can cause more un even feel.
> 
> ( now note I'm in like the upper portion keyboard nerd territory where I look out for little things like that )


Out of curiosity, from where does one obtain vintage blacks?


----------



## Katushkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> geekkeys is run my feng from geekhack. He can be trusted.
> 
> Although, my brother is trying to purchase a numberpad from him and he hasn't been responding to messages about it. I think other people were messaging about the numpads as well and weren't getting responses. Not sure if he is on vacation or just doesn't understand the questions being asked so he is ignoring them. Not sure.
> 
> He also has an ebay page where he has sold stuff for a while.


For some reason Feng just takes forever to reply to stuff. During the first round for the HolyOOPS aluminium caps, it took him weeks and weeks to reply to PMs, but he was running like three GBs at a time, so I dunno. It just takes him a while.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> What do the guys in here think about the Monoprice Mx Blue keyboard? It's on sale now for ~$50 and I was wondering if it'd be a good keyboard to get for college, as it's not too expensive, and therefore wouldn't be a huge loss of it were to get ruined somehow.


It's a decent keyboard from what I've heard.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I don't see how you could go wrong with it, as long as you are aware that you get what you pay for. If you have roommates, don't get blues, they might annoy people.


Lucky for me, my roommate doesn't mind me typing away on my blues. I've even told him that if it ever started to be annoying/frustrating to listen to, that I would switch to my reds for a while and he hasn't taken me up on it yet.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I don't see how you could go wrong with it, as long as you are aware that you get what you pay for. If you have roommates, don't get blues, they might annoy people.


Noise isn't a problem, as I managed to score a single this year. I just want to know whether it's a relatively sturdy keyboard that won't have any weird quality issues. I don't mind buying another one in a year or two, but I really don't want to buy a $150+ keyboard and get it wrecked by someone.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Out of curiosity, from where does one obtain vintage blacks?


Old vintage terminal boards, though I got mine from a trade on geekhack.
They have some physical differences between normal cherry caps, so its easy to tell what ones are 'true' vintage ( though i'm sure a modern one just as worn in feels just as good )

My switches came out of a terminal board form the late 80's


----------



## azianai

cross posting from GH, but i got my code case back from paint.
Champagne Yellow Pearl paint job on it.




Stupid lighting in my room, its a deeper darker yellow than what the pics show.
This pic'll give you an idea what it looks like in person, i think my buddy's dad mixed the color so


Put back together.



I don't even like protoss! But the yellow matches....

gotta figure out a colorway for it so i put dolch on it temporarily.
Still trying to figure out what keyset would work.

Pic of both my painted cases, the Filco's painted Candy Red
Paints are Spies-Hecker Dupont paint.
Potato pics till I get time to take pics outdoor instead of indoors with my crappy lighting.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Old vintage terminal boards, though I got mine from a trade on geekhack.
> They have some physical differences between normal cherry caps, so its easy to tell what ones are 'true' vintage ( though i'm sure a modern one just as worn in feels just as good )
> 
> My switches came out of a terminal board form the late 80's


Interesting. There are quite a few early-mid 80s terminal boards on ebay, but I am not sure if it is worth investing in one.

EDIT: I can only find one that is confirmed to have black switches, and from what I can see they are not vintage blacks according to deskthority and geekhack...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Noise isn't a problem, as I managed to score a single this year. I just want to know whether it's a relatively sturdy keyboard that won't have any weird quality issues. I don't mind buying another one in a year or two, but I really don't want to buy a $150+ keyboard and get it wrecked by someone.


Off topic: Is that you?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Off topic: Is that you?


Not that I know of. I have the same name pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Not that I know of. I have the same name pretty much everywhere.


Okay lol, saw the avatar looked the same so was just curious.


----------



## wes1099

RIP dreams of modding keyboards for the next week. A pipe in my house leaked and construction is blocking off access to the room where my tools live. To add to the tragedy of the situation, everything that has gone down the kitchen sink in the past month or two is now inside my wall :/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, I think its personal.
> 
> I love my vintage blacks, buttery smooth compared to new lubed mx blacks.
> Two of my keyboards are identical except one is pretty much new, the other I've had for over a year, the newer one just feels clunky, scratchy, and not smooth. The other thats nice and broken in, feels much better to type on.
> 
> Taking apart one of my vintage blacks ( from the 80's ) you can see how the plastic sliders rubbing together over all the years has made them super smooth and doesn't have a lot of friction when they slide.
> 
> My personal view, the more used the switches, the better. Blues have an additional sliding point, so you have an additional friction point that can cause more un even feel.
> 
> ( now note I'm in like the upper portion keyboard nerd territory where I look out for little things like that )


Hehe.
That last sentence made me smile.
And I do believe you.

But damn... these boards will last a long time, won't they?
Now I am even more convinced to just grab the Shine 3 over the Zero.
At first I thought like, 50 euro more is allot. But if I take good care of her she will last me a good time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> cross posting from GH, but i got my code case back from paint.
> Champagne Yellow Pearl paint job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid lighting in my room, its a deeper darker yellow than what the pics show.
> This pic'll give you an idea what it looks like in person, i think my buddy's dad mixed the color so
> 
> 
> Put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even like protoss! But the yellow matches....
> 
> gotta figure out a colorway for it so i put dolch on it temporarily.
> Still trying to figure out what keyset would work.
> 
> Pic of both my painted cases, the Filco's painted Candy Red
> Paints are Spies-Hecker Dupont paint.
> Potato pics till I get time to take pics outdoor instead of indoors with my crappy lighting.


Oeh..
I like the colour on that one.

Is that a shiney bronze esc keycap?


----------



## connectwise

So here's a gaming tip for us mek users. Take off keycaps at certain locations so you can train your fingers to know exactly which key you're hitting next to the key that's missing a keycap. For example, if you want to know where exactly is 6 or 8, take out the 7 keycap. This way when your main keyboard hand reaches over, you'll feel an empty space. With practice, you'll accurately actuate the desired key. This is so when you have to reach far to the other side of they keyboard, you'll know when to stop to press the key.

I use this all the time, I first learned it from SC's artosis the half of the casting archon. It's served me well in gaming. But now I can't locate where I put my 7 keycap while I'm trying to sell my K95. Uh oh. I am now scrambling.


----------



## wes1099

Just realized that I have spend ~$90 on keycaps in the past week. Not sure how I should feel about myself right now.


----------



## connectwise

You mean the feeling that you might be a keycap slut?


----------



## Jixr

assuming you ordered more than one keycap set, you did okay. Once you start paying $100+ for a single set, then you have a problem.


----------



## X-Nine

Aaaaaaand once you start paying >100.00 for a single keycap, then you have serious issues.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Aaaaaaand once you start paying >100.00 for a single keycap, then you have serious issues.


This x100


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> cross posting from GH, but i got my code case back from paint.
> Champagne Yellow Pearl paint job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid lighting in my room, its a deeper darker yellow than what the pics show.
> This pic'll give you an idea what it looks like in person, i think my buddy's dad mixed the color so
> 
> 
> Put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even like protoss! But the yellow matches....
> 
> gotta figure out a colorway for it so i put dolch on it temporarily.
> Still trying to figure out what keyset would work.
> 
> Pic of both my painted cases, the Filco's painted Candy Red
> Paints are Spies-Hecker Dupont paint.
> Potato pics till I get time to take pics outdoor instead of indoors with my crappy lighting.


Hella sexy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, I think its personal.
> 
> I love my vintage blacks, buttery smooth compared to new lubed mx blacks.
> Two of my keyboards are identical except one is pretty much new, the other I've had for over a year, the newer one just feels clunky, scratchy, and not smooth. The other thats nice and broken in, feels much better to type on.
> 
> Taking apart one of my vintage blacks ( from the 80's ) you can see how the plastic sliders rubbing together over all the years has made them super smooth and doesn't have a lot of friction when they slide.
> 
> My personal view, the more used the switches, the better. Blues have an additional sliding point, so you have an additional friction point that can cause more un even feel.
> 
> ( now note I'm in like the upper portion keyboard nerd territory where I look out for little things like that )


I see - well I personally can't feel a difference between my new/used G710+ nor the CM XT -> maybe I got used to it? No idea


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So here's a gaming tip for us mek users. Take off keycaps at certain locations so you can train your fingers to know exactly which key you're hitting next to the key that's missing a keycap. For example, if you want to know where exactly is 6 or 8, take out the 7 keycap. This way when your main keyboard hand reaches over, you'll feel an empty space. With practice, you'll accurately actuate the desired key. This is so when you have to reach far to the other side of they keyboard, you'll know when to stop to press the key.
> 
> I use this all the time, I first learned it from SC's artosis the half of the casting archon. It's served me well in gaming. But now I can't locate where I put my 7 keycap while I'm trying to sell my K95. Uh oh. I am now scrambling.


This is actually a really good tip. Thanks for that.

Also, in BC2 and BF4, I learn the hard way when I hit the wrong key. Like when I'm trying to switch to my pistol, and instead switch to my C4, Mortar, Ammo Kit, Repair Tool...etc.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Aaaaaaand once you start paying >100.00 for a single keycap, then you have serious issues.


Don't make me feel bad, I just bought these...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Don't make me feel bad, I just bought these...


What colors are those? Light grey and trophy silver?


----------



## Sniping

lol...the lighting is really bad, I know. It's EK Grey and Depth Black.

Here's a picture with slightly better lighting


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> lol...the lighting is really bad, I know. It's EK Grey and Depth Black.
> 
> Here's a picture with slightly better lighting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL WAT

It's like I am looking at completely different keycaps. Nice, the bag as well!

Two really nice colors, I would love a black clack on my realforce, but those appear to be MX so you are safe


----------



## azianai

FYI i still can't find my EK Grey lol....
yep, lost a $130 dollar clack


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> lol...the lighting is really bad, I know. It's EK Grey and Depth Black.
> 
> Here's a picture with slightly better lighting


Those look awesome







where did you buy?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> FYI i still can't find my EK Grey lol....
> yep, lost a $130 dollar clack












Maybe one day


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone come up with a fast and efficient way of removing o rings? I want to re-use mine in the caps I get from feng. Still waiting for feng to ship my order.


----------



## Paradigm84

I use the wire keycap puller to grip the O-ring and pull it off, relatively quick.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I use the wire keycap puller to grip the O-ring and pull it off, relatively quick.


Sounds like a good idea, but feng hasn't shipped my wire keypuller yet


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> lol...the lighting is really bad, I know. It's EK Grey and Depth Black.
> 
> Here's a picture with slightly better lighting


Is there a go-to place where people buy custom keys like this or is it more of just different groups of places for different kinds?


----------



## Jixr

Those keys is basically a drawing to win the opportunity to buy them. They originally cost about $30-50, but people will pay much more for them since they are on such low supply.

I want a brobot, but Can never figure out when the next releases are.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Those keys is basically a drawing to win the opportunity to buy them. They originally cost about $30-50, but people will pay much more for them since they are on such low supply.
> 
> I want a brobot, but Can never figure out when the next releases are.


For brobots subscribe to this thread, or frequently check it because sales are announced ahead of time. They are raffled off.
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59295.0

The sales are hosted on this site:
https://ctrlalt.io/

More specifically here:
https://ctrlalt.io/bro-caps

I am not sure if CTRL[ALT] has a newsletter or anything.

For click clacks, its a bit more tricky, it isnt a raffle system, its first come first served. They sell out in around a second or two after the sale starts. The same thing happened with brobots but bro caps recently switched over to raffling them off on CTRL[ALT].

For click clacks, this is the thread you need to keep your eye on.
http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=24467.0

Click clack also raffles them off on elitekeyboards.com but he has not in a while, my best guess is he might have an EK raffle this Halloween but I could be wrong.


----------



## Paradigm84

Pretty good deal going on for a Leopold FC660M on Massdrop at the moment.

$100 + shipping gets you your choice of switches (even MX Clears), dyesub or laser-etched keycaps and even case colour.

Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/leopold-fc660m?mode=guest_open


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pretty good deal going on for a Leopold FC660M on Massdrop at the moment.
> 
> $100 + shipping gets you your choice of switches (even MX Clears), dyesub or laser-etched keycaps and even case colour.
> 
> Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/leopold-fc660m?mode=guest_open


I admire people/companies that can make stuff like this sound good









"Laser-etched legends are burned right into keycap for complete durability and letters that are slightly raised from the keycaps."


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, not sure why anyone would want raised characters on keycaps, maybe they have super sensitive finger tips and can tell what the key is from what the character feels like?


----------



## HPE1000

And lets not forget the complete durability of laser etching









gg massdrop


----------



## wes1099

I am obsessing over my order from geekkey. I need mental help...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am obsessing over my order from geekkey. I need mental help...


Ah, that's completely normal.


----------



## X-Nine

Don't worry, I am too. I check the thread about the times a day for an update....


----------



## Eagle1337

Man why did I buy a red double shot esc key?


----------



## timerwin63

I assume the guys here would recommend getting a set of PBT caps to replace most stock ABS ones? Also, what O-rings do people use? Specifically , what do you use on your blues?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For brobots subscribe to this thread, or frequently check it because sales are announced ahead of time. They are raffled off.
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59295.0
> 
> The sales are hosted on this site:
> https://ctrlalt.io/
> 
> More specifically here:
> https://ctrlalt.io/bro-caps
> 
> I am not sure if CTRL[ALT] has a newsletter or anything.
> 
> For click clacks, its a bit more tricky, it isnt a raffle system, its first come first served. They sell out in around a second or two after the sale starts. The same thing happened with brobots but bro caps recently switched over to raffling them off on CTRL[ALT].
> 
> For click clacks, this is the thread you need to keep your eye on.
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=24467.0
> 
> Click clack also raffles them off on elitekeyboards.com but he has not in a while, my best guess is he might have an EK raffle this Halloween but I could be wrong.


Thanks for these links, did not expect it to be like this


----------



## kcamrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> lol...the lighting is really bad, I know. It's EK Grey and Depth Black.
> 
> Here's a picture with slightly better lighting


HHHNNNNNGGG

I used to hate Click Clacks. I just thought they were poorly carved and extremely overpriced for what you were getting.

And then I saw the Mint skull and I decided that I needed one someday.

I like those colors. Very nice.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> And lets not forget the complete durability of laser etching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gg massdrop


What's the feedback for their service? Good?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's the feedback for their service? Good?


From what I can tell, yes. I have not personally used massdrop but I don't think I have seen any complaints from people.


----------



## ds84

May i enquire if it is ideal to get Ducky Shine 3 TKL with led along with doubleshot ABS keycaps? I know the LED will not shine through the letters, but it can still be seen from the bottom?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> May i enquire if it is ideal to get Ducky Shine 3 TKL with led along with doubleshot ABS keycaps? I know the LED will not shine through the letters, but it can still be seen from the bottom?


These?
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1008

It does seem that only the symbols on the number row light up. I would probably read reviews if I could find them first because they don't really seem high quality.


----------



## Jixr

I've used massdrop a bit, and there are some bad things.

All items are basically sold 'as is' no returns, most items won't have any type of warranty, and it can take upwards of a month+ to get your item. ( the last thing I bought was in mid september, wont get in till late november )

Sometimes you can save yourself the trouble and pay more for the item on other sites, and get much faster shipping, options for returns/exchanges, and other benefits like that.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Speaking of Massdrop, My CODE with MX Clears just shipped.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've used massdrop a bit, and there are some bad things.
> 
> All items are basically sold 'as is' no returns, most items won't have any type of warranty, and it can take upwards of a month+ to get your item. ( the last thing I bought was in mid september, wont get in till late november )
> 
> Sometimes you can save yourself the trouble and pay more for the item on other sites, and get much faster shipping, options for returns/exchanges, and other benefits like that.


One big reason it doesn't seem too interesting to me is because most of the time the savings are very insignificant. I would rather pay the 5-10% more and get it in days rather than weeks or months. I have seen some great deals on there before though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, most of the stuff I've bought are things that are not easily accessible, like TEX alum. cases, the MD exlcusive clear case, certain keycap sets, and other little things. ( poker2 with mx clears had been a huge hit on MD )

Though international customers love MD because they can save a ton of money and get access to things they would not have otherwise.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've used massdrop a bit, and there are some bad things.
> 
> All items are basically sold 'as is' no returns, most items won't have any type of warranty, and it can take upwards of a month+ to get your item. ( the last thing I bought was in mid september, wont get in till late november )
> 
> Sometimes you can save yourself the trouble and pay more for the item on other sites, and get much faster shipping, options for returns/exchanges, and other benefits like that.
> 
> 
> 
> One big reason it doesn't seem too interesting to me is because most of the time the savings are very insignificant. I would rather pay the 5-10% more and get it in days rather than weeks or months. I have seen some great deals on there before though.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Typically the savings have to be pretty intense for me to participate.

Something with an MSRP of $150 selling for $120? Nope.

Something with an MSRP of $150 selling for $100 or less? I'm all over that like a fat kid on a cupcake.

Also, if it's something that is notoriously difficult to find, like LED color changers or custom keycaps, then I'll get on it.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> These?
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1008
> 
> It does seem that only the symbols on the number row light up. I would probably read reviews if I could find them first because they don't really seem high quality.


I was looking at the translucent PBT+POM black as an alternative for the keycaps. But, can they fit?


----------



## connectwise

I ordered some orings from mass drops few weeks ago, still haven't shipped yet.

: /


----------



## inedenimadam

So I have had my K65 for a couple weeks now. First impressions were great, but after a few days I found myself saying "geeze, did I really spend 70 bucks on a keyboard? I spent 4.99$ on my last keyboard...and it came with a mouse! Is it really worth all that money?"

Then I sat down at my son's PC which now has the 4.99 keyboard/mouse attached to it...and MY GOD do I miss my keyboard.

I am convinced...rubber dome...never again...RIP

Edit to add: Looking for my next keyboard now, so I can pass the K65 to my son. Nobody should be forced into the hell that is cheap rubber dome.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have had my K65 for a couple weeks now. First impressions were great, but after a few days I found myself saying "geeze, did I really spend 70 bucks on a keyboard? I spent 4.99$ on my last keyboard...and it came with a mouse! Is it really worth all that money?"
> 
> Then I sat down at my son's PC which now has the 4.99 keyboard/mouse attached to it...and MY GOD do I miss my keyboard.
> 
> I am convinced...rubber dome...never again...RIP
> 
> Edit to add: Looking for my next keyboard now, so I can pass the K65 to my son. Nobody should be forced into the hell that is cheap rubber dome.


Welcome to the dark mechanical side!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have had my K65 for a couple weeks now. First impressions were great, but after a few days I found myself saying "geeze, did I really spend 70 bucks on a keyboard? I spent 4.99$ on my last keyboard...and it came with a mouse! Is it really worth all that money?"
> 
> Then I sat down at my son's PC which now has the 4.99 keyboard/mouse attached to it...and MY GOD do I miss my keyboard.
> 
> I am convinced...rubber dome...never again...RIP
> 
> Edit to add: Looking for my next keyboard now, so I can pass the K65 to my son. Nobody should be forced into the hell that is cheap rubber dome.


What a good dad!









The only time I'll use my laptop's rubber dome is college... and ... that's really the only place. I'll bring my Poker II when I get comfortable wanting to travel with it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have had my K65 for a couple weeks now. First impressions were great, but after a few days I found myself saying "geeze, did I really spend 70 bucks on a keyboard? I spent 4.99$ on my last keyboard...and it came with a mouse! Is it really worth all that money?"
> 
> Then I sat down at my son's PC which now has the 4.99 keyboard/mouse attached to it...and MY GOD do I miss my keyboard.
> 
> I am convinced...rubber dome...never again...RIP
> 
> Edit to add: Looking for my next keyboard now, so I can pass the K65 to my son. Nobody should be forced into the hell that is cheap rubber dome.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I'll use my laptop's rubber dome is college... and ... that's really the only place. I'll bring my Poker II when I get comfortable wanting to travel with it
Click to expand...

Its more selfish than anything. I miss the tenkey pad.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'll bring my Poker II when I get comfortable wanting to travel with it


Nah, you'll just end up buying another one









I keep a beater poker in my camera bag so I can update my website from my ipad on the go.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's the feedback for their service? Good?


Massdrop is only worth it for certain items. A great example is the ErgoDox keyboard kit. Massdrop has their own ErgoDox kit starting at $199.99 and it has TONS of customization options, and when you are done building it, they have an amazing configuration tool that lets you custom map 10 layers worth of keys to whatever you could possible imagine.


----------



## connectwise

I can see where you're coming from, but that sunglasses that massdrop is selling now looks real neat. Clear frame!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I have had my K65 for a couple weeks now. First impressions were great, but after a few days I found myself saying "geeze, did I really spend 70 bucks on a keyboard? I spent 4.99$ on my last keyboard...and it came with a mouse! Is it really worth all that money?"
> 
> Then I sat down at my son's PC which now has the 4.99 keyboard/mouse attached to it...and MY GOD do I miss my keyboard.
> 
> I am convinced...rubber dome...never again...RIP
> 
> Edit to add: Looking for my next keyboard now, so I can pass the K65 to my son. Nobody should be forced into the hell that is cheap rubber dome.












^ comon guys, he's not wrong right fellas.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can see where you're coming from, but that sunglasses that massdrop is selling now looks real neat. Clear frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ comon guys, he's not wrong right fellas.


There is nothing worse than reading youtube comments and newegg reviews. I bet that person doesn't know the difference between a mechanical keyboard and regular keyboard


----------



## Jixr

In all fairness, there are some really crappy and cheap mechanical keyboards out there. I've had cheap $5 rubber domes that have better build quality than some mechs I've used.

I was sent a review unit, and the stabilizer broke within 2 days of using it.
Outside of the QFR I don't know a sub $100 mech that isn't trash.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> In all fairness, there are some really crappy and cheap mechanical keyboards out there. I've had cheap $5 rubber domes that have better build quality than some mechs I've used.
> 
> I was sent a review unit, and the stabilizer broke within 2 days of using it.
> Outside of the QFR I don't know a sub $100 mech that isn't trash.


I do not have enough experience with mechs to qualify the rest of your statement, but the K65 is far from trash at $70 bucks.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can see where you're coming from, but that sunglasses that massdrop is selling now looks real neat. Clear frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ comon guys, he's not wrong right fellas.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'll bring my Poker II when I get comfortable wanting to travel with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you'll just end up buying another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a beater poker in my camera bag so I can update my website from my ipad on the go.
Click to expand...

Mmm... maybe, but prolly not for a while, $107 is expensive if ya ask me









also I was actually going to ask about a good bag for the poker, makes sense to me!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> In all fairness, there are some really crappy and cheap mechanical keyboards out there. I've had cheap $5 rubber domes that have better build quality than some mechs I've used.
> 
> I was sent a review unit, and the stabilizer broke within 2 days of using it.
> Outside of the QFR I don't know a sub $100 mech that isn't trash.


Exactly. I wasn't half joking when I said he wasn't wrong.

I've had two filcos, one original the other mj2, and even them had their share of problems.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Exactly. I wasn't half joking when I said he wasn't wrong.
> 
> I've had two filcos, one original the other mj2, and even them had their share of problems.


Yes, but generally in all types of products there is the bad batch or the bad brand. It seemed he was implying all mechanical keyboards are trash and basically they are crap, which is clearly not the case.

I have personally only had a few, including this ducky I received today. The last thing I would want to do is compare a basic microsoft or dell keyboard to the one I'm using now.


----------



## semantics

Most types of mech-keyboards are more susceptible to failure if you're just bad at taking care of things you own, I know the majority of people are. I mean you can spill coffee all over a cheap rubber dome and it might still work and if it doesn't no big loss. A mech-keyboard you'll cry or at least your wallet will. Then mech-keyboards are weaker to dust and if you smoke you'll muck up the switches. Mechkeyabords are really only sturdier if you're counting in pure number of times you can mash a key as quickly as possible for however long until failure. I take care of my electronics fairly well i've never had a mech or rubber dome keyboard fail on me in any capacity(outside of leds). I've had mice die on me unable to hold clicks but that tends to be 3-5 years down the road.

I've said it before mech-keyboards are a preference if you claim some sort of performance gains or some magic voodoo benefits you're lying to yourself and others.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Most types of mech-keyboards are more susceptible to failure if you're just bad at taking care of things you own, I know the majority of people are. I mean you can spill coffee all over a cheap rubber dome and it might still work and if it doesn't no big loss. A mech-keyboard you'll cry or at least your wallet will. Then mech-keyboards are weaker to dust and if you smoke you'll muck up the switches. Mechkeyabords are really only sturdier if you're counting in pure number of times you can mash a key as quickly as possible for however long until failure. I take care of my electronics fairly well i've never had a mech or rubber dome keyboard fail on me in any capacity(outside of leds). I've had mice die on me unable to hold clicks but that tends to be 3-5 years down the road.
> 
> I've said it before mech-keyboards are a preference if you claim some sort of performance gains or some magic voodoo benefits you're lying to yourself and others.


Yeah a performance gain or magic voodoo benefits is a bit out of the picture. I am pretty sure any mechanical keyboard owner can agree the quality and comfort benefit of owning one.

I mean there is a reason you and I still aren't buying $5 keyboards correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Most types of mech-keyboards are more susceptible to failure if you're just bad at taking care of things you own, I know the majority of people are. I mean you can spill coffee all over a cheap rubber dome and it might still work and if it doesn't no big loss. A mech-keyboard you'll cry or at least your wallet will. Then mech-keyboards are weaker to dust and if you smoke you'll muck up the switches. Mechkeyabords are really only sturdier if you're counting in pure number of times you can mash a key as quickly as possible for however long until failure. I take care of my electronics fairly well i've never had a mech or rubber dome keyboard fail on me in any capacity(outside of leds). I've had mice die on me unable to hold clicks but that tends to be 3-5 years down the road.
> 
> I've said it before mech-keyboards are a preference if you claim some sort of performance gains or some magic voodoo benefits you're lying to yourself and others.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a performance gain or magic voodoo benefits is a bit out of the picture. I am pretty sure any mechanical keyboard owner can agree the quality and comfort benefit of owning one.
> 
> I mean there is a reason you and I still aren't buying $5 keyboards correct?
Click to expand...

I type faster, with fewer errors. Admittedly not magic voodoo, but should not ne discounted. Otherwise, you are right, the comfort is the main draw to a mechanical to me, not win at XYZ game because I have a mech.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yes, but generally in all types of products there is the bad batch or the bad brand. It seemed he was implying all mechanical keyboards are trash and basically they are crap, which is clearly not the case.
> 
> I have personally only had a few, including this ducky I received today. The last thing I would want to do is compare a basic microsoft or dell keyboard to the one I'm using now.


This is exactly why I gave the


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Funny thing for me is that I was used to spending $150 on keyboards I was replacing every 1.5-2 years (Logitech G15v2 being the most recent one before the G710+), so when I saw $150 for the G710+ and used it I knew I wasn't going back. Still miss the LCD though, hence why I can't wait to give the Orion Spark a shot (also, because of orange backlighting, and switches I've never used before). Odds are I won't ever be as "addicted" or dedicated as Jixr, but I suspect I'll have probably 3-4 mechanicals I call my own by middle of next year... (the Razer doesn't count, even if it's hooked up to the HTPC since it's technically the hubby's old one)


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> This is exactly why I gave the


A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Funny thing for me is that I was used to spending $150 on keyboards I was replacing every 1.5-2 years (Logitech G15v2 being the most recent one before the G710+), so when I saw $150 for the G710+ and used it I knew I wasn't going back. Still miss the LCD though, hence why I can't wait to give the *Orion Spark* a shot (also, because of orange backlighting, and switches I've never used before). Odds are I won't ever be as "addicted" or dedicated as Jixr, but I suspect I'll have probably 3-4 mechanicals I call my own by middle of next year... (the Razer doesn't count, even if it's hooked up to the HTPC since it's technically the hubby's old one)







I just want Das to make a Das 5 Pro with white backlighting. Then I'll be in absolute heaven. HEAVEN I SAYS!


----------



## Blaise170

My idea of a perfect keyboard:


Clear case
Clear switches
Full size
Media keys
Extra function keys
RGB
PBT caps


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want Das to make a Das 5 Pro with white backlighting. Then I'll be in absolute heaven. HEAVEN I SAYS!


Das 5 pro TKL, white backlighting, PBT keycaps, fully programmable, and mechanical media keys and I would be in heaven too.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My idea of a perfect keyboard:
> 
> 
> Clear case
> Clear switches
> Full size
> Media keys
> No function keys
> RGB
> PBT caps


Full size and no fn keys kills me. Not sure if I would like the clear case. Wouldn't you want it to be fully programmable too?


----------



## wes1099

this post was an accident I swear.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Full size and no fn keys kills me. Not sure if I would like the clear case. Wouldn't you want it to be fully programmable too?


Wait how did that get there... I meant extra function keys... Also I think I would like clear, I did that with my Xbox controller and quite like it.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Most types of mech-keyboards are more susceptible to failure if you're just bad at taking care of things you own, I know the majority of people are. I mean you can spill coffee all over a cheap rubber dome and it might still work and if it doesn't no big loss. A mech-keyboard you'll cry or at least your wallet will. Then mech-keyboards are weaker to dust and if you smoke you'll muck up the switches. Mechkeyabords are really only sturdier if you're counting in pure number of times you can mash a key as quickly as possible for however long until failure. I take care of my electronics fairly well i've never had a mech or rubber dome keyboard fail on me in any capacity(outside of leds). I've had mice die on me unable to hold clicks but that tends to be 3-5 years down the road.
> 
> I've said it before mech-keyboards are a preference if you claim some sort of performance gains or some magic voodoo benefits you're lying to yourself and others.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a performance gain or magic voodoo benefits is a bit out of the picture. I am pretty sure any mechanical keyboard owner can agree the quality and comfort benefit of owning one.
> 
> I mean there is a reason you and I still aren't buying $5 keyboards correct?
Click to expand...

I own both, I mostly have a couple mechs because I can get 60% and TKL ones that aren't bluetooth/mobile ones. Then I have a lot of older full size dome keyboards; one I use on my work computer, a new G510s for the extra keys and to work with LGS plus the G700s mouse i use with it. All that "gaming stuff" from logitech makes great productivity stuff. Then I also have mech-keyboards because I can easily get keycap style I prefer to use. Spherical keycap in a flat or staircase layout. Again it's all just preference. Anyways at least the G510s keyboard that dome isn't bad. It's not soft to me, it's a stiff firm depress which is fine for me. BTW I hate linear cherry keys they are the softest most pointless switch I've ever used; I can't stand MX reds it's like typing on marshmallows it's the definition of a mushy key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I type faster, with fewer errors. Admittedly not magic voodoo, but should not ne discounted. Otherwise, you are right, the comfort is the main draw to a mechanical to me, not win at XYZ game because I have a mech.


I don't i type around 110wpm on both mech and dome keyboards with around the same amount of error. It's all about keylayout for me, always ANSI can't stand a vertical return key or small shift modifier. Although some super cheap dome ones i will get typing errors but that's because of their ghosting issues and like 2-kro. But the like 40-60 dollar dome keyboards i've bought and still have around never have had an issue with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Funny thing for me is that I was used to spending $150 on keyboards I was replacing every 1.5-2 years (Logitech G15v2 being the most recent one before the G710+), so when I saw $150 for the G710+ and used it I knew I wasn't going back. Still miss the LCD though, hence why I can't wait to give the Orion Spark a shot (also, because of orange backlighting, and switches I've never used before). Odds are I won't ever be as "addicted" or dedicated as Jixr, but I suspect I'll have probably 3-4 mechanicals I call my own by middle of next year... (the Razer doesn't count, even if it's hooked up to the HTPC since it's technically the hubby's old one)


My impression of Arx? control is that you don't need their new keyboard to use it just LGS as it uses wifi network to connect phone/tablet to the computer the keyboard doesn't seem necessary outside of having a nice stand for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want Das to make a Das 5 Pro with white backlighting. Then I'll be in absolute heaven. HEAVEN I SAYS!


http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/rgb-gaming-keyboard-g910

Basically, the new logitech G910 which uses Omron switches, and has 16.5million colour backlighting. I'm rather curious about how they feel ^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> My impression of Arx? control is that you don't need their new keyboard to use it just LGS as it uses wifi network to connect phone/tablet to the computer the keyboard doesn't seem necessary outside of having a nice stand for it.


I still want to try out the switches though, and it will be nice to have the information LCD again, even if all I do is use it for a close-by, easy to read clock most of the time


----------



## X-Nine

Ya know...... maybe this is the perfect keybaord.


----------



## fleetfeather

^ Tasty









White Poker II w/ Clears arriving next week
White Vortex Backlit PBT DS's arriving in, like... 6 weeks?

Thinking of grabbing a 60% case from taobao too (maybe a black one)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ya know...... maybe this is the perfect keybaord.


This actually makes me hungry somehow.
Would be epic if someone would make a real keyboard look that.... food-like.


----------



## mAs81

Got some new keycaps for my TK Quickfire Stealth !!!



Made it easier to type at night since I have no backlight


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I have to admit, that the devotion some people have for keyboards is very interesting. But I guess I'm the same way with Cases. I've owned 30 different cases now in the last 5 years, from almost every company out there (missing InWin, Windy, Abee, Bitfenix, Phanteks and Jonsbo). Just got a Powermac G5 case yesterday that I'll mod in the future.
> 
> Some of you really make me feel noobish with your custom boards, Lol. Seeing the work you guys put in to building our even rebuilding boards is very impressive and I feel fortunate to see the work you guys do.


Oh that case is just awesome the Powermac G5 I mean. Are you gonna paint it or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My idea of a perfect keyboard:
> 
> 
> Clear case
> Clear switches
> Full size
> Media keys
> Extra function keys
> RGB
> PBT caps


You forgot Hardware Programmable Buttons and Onboard-Storage without the need for a specific Driver


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This actually makes me hungry somehow.
> Would be epic if someone would make a real keyboard look that.... food-like.


Real milk chocolate keycaps?


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know where to buy a plate compatible with the QFR? I am planning on getting a QFR and I want to use the case for a phantom eventually, but have no idea where to buy a plate...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy a plate compatible with the QFR? I am planning on getting a QFR and I want to use the case for a phantom eventually, but have no idea where to buy a plate...


Search on Geekhack, that's where you'll probably find something that will work out.


----------



## Blaise170

This is probably a little off topic but I am too excited about it not to share... Modded my laptop keyboard to give it a little bit of color.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Real milk chocolate keycaps?


Maybe if you could put it in some clear coating or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> This is probably a little off topic but I am too excited about it not to share... Modded my laptop keyboard to give it a little bit of color.


Ohh ****.
Is that a notebook?
Which one did you do the mod on?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ya know...... maybe this is the perfect keybaord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually makes me hungry somehow.
> Would be epic if someone would make a real keyboard look that.... food-like.
Click to expand...

The "fell asleep at the keyboard" pics would be epic, though...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe if you could put it in some clear coating or something.
> Ohh ****.
> Is that a notebook?
> Which one did you do the mod on?


Dell Inspiron 15z 5523 15.3" Ultrabook


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15z 5523 15.3" Ultrabook
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How? All of the backlit laptop keyboards I have seen are not disassemble-able....


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How? All of the backlit laptop keyboards I have seen are not disassemble-able....


The LEDs are attached to the back of the keyboard. This is from a Macbook, but the construction is pretty similar.


----------



## finaltidus

Hi people.

Just joined this forum and like to know your inputs on my newly bought mechanical keyboard.

I just bought the TESORO G1N MX Cherry Brown Switches mechanical keyboard. My virgin mechanical keyboard from a cheap Logitech membrane keyboard.

I have still not got used to a mechanical keyboard feel as the difference is quite daunting. It is also quite noisy typing compared to the quiet membrane keyboard.

I also feel that this G1N can also be quite 'high' as compared to the flat Logitech kb. This leads to me having to raise my wrists to type which is very tiring.

I don't know if I am probably the only person preferring membrane keyboard to mechanical keyboard for now.

Anyone having the same predicament as me?


----------



## HPE1000

Well if you want any quieter than that you are probably going to have to get a topre keyboard which is pretty expensive. (Or you could at least start by purchasing some o-rings to put on your current keyboard)

As for getting used to the difference, give it a week. It took me a around that long to get used to the added height from mechanical keyboards but after I got used to it I prefer it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The LEDs are attached to the back of the keyboard. This is from a Macbook, but the construction is pretty similar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finaltidus*
> 
> Hi people.
> 
> Just joined this forum and like to know your inputs on my newly bought mechanical keyboard.
> 
> I just bought the TESORO G1N MX Cherry Brown Switches mechanical keyboard. My virgin mechanical keyboard from a cheap Logitech membrane keyboard.
> 
> I have still not got used to a mechanical keyboard feel as the difference is quite daunting. It is also quite noisy typing compared to the quiet membrane keyboard.
> 
> I also feel that this G1N can also be quite 'high' as compared to the flat Logitech kb. This leads to me having to raise my wrists to type which is very tiring.
> 
> I don't know if I am probably the only person preferring membrane keyboard to mechanical keyboard for now.
> 
> Anyone having the same predicament as me?


Do you have a wrist wrest? I have always needed a wrist rest with any keyboard because it is painful to keep my wrists raised up at such as steep angle.


----------



## finaltidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well if you want any quieter than that you are probably going to have to get a topre keyboard which is pretty expensive. (Or you could at least start by purchasing some o-rings to put on your current keyboard)
> 
> As for getting used to the difference, give it a week. It took me a around that long to get used to the added height from mechanical keyboards but after I got used to it I prefer it.


Hmm ok then i will give it a week to get used to the feel of mechancial kb. Hopefully it does makes a positive difference as this is my 1st expensive kb purchase to date. Never spent like more than 10 bucks on a kb before so it better be worth it.


----------



## finaltidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Do you have a wrist wrest? I have always needed a wrist rest with any keyboard because it is painful to keep my wrists raised up at such as steep angle.


Nope this kb does not have a wrist rest. A basic Tesoro keyboard i guess.


----------



## semantics

Just fold up a thick T Shirt into a wrist rest that's what i do, softer than most that can be bought and i can wash it.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finaltidus*
> 
> Nope this kb does not have a wrist rest. A basic Tesoro keyboard i guess.


I have higher end model with backlight and USB hubs and it came with a plastic wristrest which has been adequate for gaming but for typing you should not use it. The keys are high so you shouldn't be resting your wrist on anything.

Wristrests just limit your typing speed and finger freedom imo.


----------



## finaltidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> I have higher end model with backlight and USB hubs and it came with a plastic wristrest which has been adequate for gaming but for typing you should not use it. The keys are high so you shouldn't be resting your wrist on anything.
> 
> Wristrests just limit your typing speed and finger freedom imo.


I see. So I guess I will just force myself to get used to the semantics of mechanical keyboards then and without wrist rests.


----------



## finaltidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Just fold up a thick T Shirt into a wrist rest that's what i do, softer than most that can be bought and i can wash it.


Thats a good improvised wrist rest. Can try it out.


----------



## Blaise170

At first I did not like my mechanical keyboard; it took me a bit to get used to it. Now I hate membrane, it just feels hard and mushy.


----------



## Badwrench

Once again, this thread is lacking pics









Put some BoW SP DS mods with my thick Cherry alphas on my QFR along with the GMK cyan spacebar and matching Nubbinnator Skully. Love me some scoops.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Once again, this thread is lacking pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some BoW SP DS mods with my thick Cherry alphas on my QFR along with the GMK cyan spacebar and matching Nubbinnator Skully. Love me some scoops.


Looks nice, all that blue. Don't see color combos like that all that often. Scoops master race, they feel a lot better than the little line things.

I see u model m

More pics though:


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice, all that blue. Don't see color combos like that all that often. Scoops master race, they feel a lot better than the little line things.
> 
> I see u model m
> 
> More pics though:


How I feel looking at your pics:


Also, that is actually my Chicony with white alps in the background. Finally got my DIN5 -> PS2 adapter and was playing around with it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> How I feel looking at your pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that is actually my Chicony with white alps in the background. Finally got my DIN5 -> PS2 adapter and was playing around with it.


I r nub i guess







Post pictures pls (So used to seeing your model m







)

I wanted to buy that thing framed but I don't know where I would put it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I r nub i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures pls (So used to seeing your model m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I wanted to buy that thing framed but I don't know where I would put it.


Ha! Hardly a noob buddy, there was barely a bottom edge of beige.

Here is the Chicony KB-5161 after some retro-bright on the caps and a light treatment on the case (didn't have enough hydrogen peroxide to fully submerge the whole case). The board itself is in almost new condition - it was at my wifes church as a spare that was almost never used. It was pretty yellowed and looks a bet better after treatment. I like the white clicky alps a lot, but the keyboard as a whole leaves a lot to be desired as far as how flexy and creaky it is. Hoping to find a cheap Ducky 1087XM so that I can swap the switches out for the better whites and then put the caps from the upcoming GB on it.


(the right alt key has a weird reflection in the phote, there is nothing on the cap)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Ha! Hardly a noob buddy, there was barely a bottom edge of beige.
> 
> Here is the Chicony KB-5161 after some retro-bright on the caps and a light treatment on the case (didn't have enough hydrogen peroxide to fully submerge the whole case). The board itself is in almost new condition - it was at my wifes church as a spare that was almost never used. It was pretty yellowed and looks a bet better after treatment. I like the white clicky alps a lot, but the keyboard as a whole leaves a lot to be desired as far as how flexy and creaky it is. Hoping to find a cheap Ducky 1087XM so that I can swap the switches out for the better whites and then put the caps from the upcoming GB on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the right alt key has a weird reflection in the phote, there is nothing on the cap)


Looks like it cleaned up well. I have heard build quality being problems on other alps boards as well, ones that use monterey blues come to mind.

I wonder if sprit will ever get around to making an alps board, I remember him saying he was working on having new alps switches made and all.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like it cleaned up well. I have heard build quality being problems on other alps boards as well, ones that use monterey blues come to mind.
> 
> I wonder if sprit will ever get around to making an alps board, I remember him saying he was working on having new alps switches made and all.


I pm'd him a while ago about a possible time table (if at all) for them, but never heard back. I am sure that he will probably get around to them, but he always has so much going on. There is currently an IC for an alps compatible GON pcb on GH. If the 60% or TKL happen, I may just pick up a pcb/plate and make my own case and go with that. Note that all alps switches are plate mounted. You can't get away with just the pcb.


----------



## Sniping

I don't think I've posted pics of my Lightsaver on here yet, so here's a couple:


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I would post pix of my keyboards, but my poker II right now has the RGB keycaps that it came with, I'd assume that's a little generic and uninteresting.









Already have an idea on how to theme it for next year though


----------



## Paradigm84

I just realised yesterday, last month's KOTM was the 25th KOTM, can't believe there have been that many already.


----------



## Jixr

Boo, ordered some cyan led's over a month ago, they finally came in, and they are pretty much green instead of a light blue that cyan really is.


----------



## chino1974

Just playing around with my V60. I have been biten so bad by the mech board big. I emded up buying a boat load of different "gaming boards just to try to find the right fit" Now that I foumd something that can hold me over until the next bug bite I have loads of stuff to unload before I end up in the doghouse with them. Lol!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just realised yesterday, last month's KOTM was the 25th KOTM, can't believe there have been that many already.


Wow, that is cool.

Should work out a way of having a KOTY (Keyboard of the Year). No prize or anything, but it the winner would get the ultimate bragging rights. Anyone who won multiple times could only enter one board so there should be less than 12 boards to vote for.

Just an idea


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wow, that is cool.
> 
> Should work out a way of having a KOTY (Keyboard of the Year). No prize or anything, but it the winner would get the ultimate bragging rights. Anyone who won multiple times could only enter one board so there should be less than 12 boards to vote for.
> 
> Just an idea


Yeah, I've been thinking of some other things like that to do, I'll have a talk with management and see if I can work something out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just realised yesterday, last month's KOTM was the 25th KOTM, can't believe there have been that many already.


Oh damn.
Time flies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Boo, ordered some cyan led's over a month ago, they finally came in, and they are pretty much green instead of a light blue that cyan really is.


That sucks.
Especially since you waited that long. Where they expensive?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just realised yesterday, last month's KOTM was the 25th KOTM, can't believe there have been that many already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is cool.
> 
> Should work out a way of having a KOTY (Keyboard of the Year). No prize or anything, but it the winner would get the ultimate bragging rights. Anyone who won multiple times could only enter one board so there should be less than 12 boards to vote for.
> 
> Just an idea
Click to expand...

Or maybe there could be a prize.

Work it so all the KOTM winners compete for KOTY, with the prize being something a bit more substantial than a single OCN keycap. Not sure what it would be, though. Maybe something different for each KOTY contest...


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Hey guys, can anyone help?
These keys would not be fully illuminated by the ducky LED I am wondering if there are some made specifically for ducky.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-PBT-Black-Keycap-Set-with-Laser-Etched-Top-Engraved-S9C3-S105-UKPLA-New-/261605512210?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item3ce8e75412


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Hey guys, can anyone help?
> These keys would not be fully illuminated by the ducky LED I am wondering if there are some made specifically for ducky.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-PBT-Black-Keycap-Set-with-Laser-Etched-Top-Engraved-S9C3-S105-UKPLA-New-/261605512210?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item3ce8e75412


Are you shure those keys were meant to be backlit?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Are you shure those keys were meant to be backlit?


I don't think those are was just using as an example, but even a set like this http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
Wondering if there is a ducky specific set


----------



## SLOWION

I just picked up my first mechanical keyboard, QuickFire TK with blue switches. It doesn't have any cool mods like you guys have but it's mine
















I made a video on it too if you happen to care


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Are you shure those keys were meant to be backlit?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are was just using as an example, but even a set like this http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
> Wondering if there is a ducky specific set
Click to expand...

The PBT+POM backlit keycaps are only illuminated on the side of the key with the led because the keycaps are thicker and the translucent POM plastic used for the legends is not as translucent as the stock ABS caps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I would kill for a Quickfire TK with blue switches, Though mine with browns are fairly nice themselves


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The PBT+POM backlit keycaps are only illuminated on the side of the key with the led because the keycaps are thicker and the translucent POM plastic used for the legends is not as translucent as the stock ABS caps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand, I'm talking about the positioning of the letter on the key. For example the stock has the numbers up and to the left so that the LED can shine through, the PBT+POM has the letter centered and to the bottom and the LED does not illuminate at all


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I understand, I'm talking about the positioning of the letter on the key. For example the stock has the numbers up and to the left so that the LED can shine through, the PBT+POM has the letter centered and to the bottom and the LED does not illuminate at all


That is because your keyboard has the LEDs on the other side of the switch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*


Love that P.R. flag! After spending all of last summer on the island, I am convinced that I will live there at some point in my life.


----------



## wes1099

I hope that it is normal for USPS tracking to not say that my package has reached a post office for storage over the weekend.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I would kill for a Quickfire TK with blue switches, Though mine with browns are fairly nice themselves


I've never tried browns but if you're sensitive to sound, don't go blues


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I would kill for a Quickfire TK with blue switches, Though mine with browns are fairly nice themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried browns but if you're sensitive to sound, don't go blues
Click to expand...

It's funny cause' I wanted blues. lol


----------



## wes1099

I am saving for a QFR with blues. First I need to get a 980, then either a new mouse or parts to refurbish my current one.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am saving for a QFR with blues. First I need to get a 980, then either a new mouse or parts to refurbish my current one.


I am in the same boat...I love my browns, but I really want a QFR or QF TK compact with blue switches.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That is because your keyboard has the LEDs on the other side of the switch.


Yeah, it lights up the letters on the keyboard, everything just except the numbers since the number is at the bottom and the symbols are at the top where the LED is.

Do you or anybody else personally know where to get a ducky orientated translucent PBT keycaps?

Saw this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1197402/where-to-buy-pbt-keycaps-for-ducky-shine/10


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yeah, it lights up the letters on the keyboard, everything just except the numbers since the number is at the bottom and the symbols are at the top where the LED is.
> 
> Do you or anybody else personally know where to get a ducky orientated translucent PBT keycaps?
> 
> Saw this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1197402/where-to-buy-pbt-keycaps-for-ducky-shine/10


As far as I know, the only backlit PBT keycaps that exist are the ones you have.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> As far as I know, the only backlit PBT keycaps that exist are the ones you have.


Vortex has a set of PBT backlit caps. Black or white.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps/


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Vortex has a set of PBT backlit caps. Black or white.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps/


That is what he has.


----------



## StevenT

I have a big problem, month after month am doesn't increase my typing speed and accuracy. I am not a typer and not 10 finger touch tpyer either.

My hand and fingers feel like heavy. I had make same pictures and videos to show.

Video one

Video two

pictures album view

My profiles

10fastfingers

typeracer

nitrotype

Can everybody how to train my hand or finger, and give any advice with my hand position?


----------



## Eagle1337

Man why did I buy a red double shot esc key?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> I have a big problem, month after month am doesn't increase my typing speed and accuracy. I am not a typer and not 10 finger touch tpyer either.
> 
> My hand and fingers feel like heavy. I had make same pictures and videos to show.
> 
> Video one
> Video two
> 
> pictures album view
> 
> Can everybody how to train my hand or finger, and give any advice with my hand position?


index fingers on f and j. now go learn how to type without taking your hands off of them ( keeping your fingers on the same key)








like that^ I still chicken peck myself...

Edit: so can do this whole touch-typing thing.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> I have a big problem, month after month am doesn't increase my typing speed and accuracy. I am not a typer and not 10 finger touch tpyer either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My hand and fingers feel like heavy. I had make same pictures and videos to show.
> 
> Video one
> Video two
> 
> pictures album view
> 
> My profiles
> 
> 10fastfingers
> typeracer
> nitrotype
> 
> Can everybody how to train my hand or finger, and give any advice with my hand position?


Use the home row keys. It feels extremely awkward at first, but you will learn it if you keep at it. The first time I ever tested, I scored about 30 WPM. After learning the home row keys, I nearly doubled that speed at 60WPM. Now that I've learned the keyboard, I fluctuate anywhere from 80-110 WPM.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Use the home row keys.


This 100% is the best advice. I used Mavis Beacon Typing to teach my (at the time) 9 year old son to type. In order to get him to stop looking at his hands I took sandpaper and removed the printed letters from the keyboard. Since this is a mech keyboard club, I would suggest just buying a base set of blank keys and replacing A-Z and 1-0 row while you learn. My son went from ~8 wpm to ~50 wpm in about two weeks.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This 100% is the best advice. I used Mavis Beacon Typing to teach my (at the time) 9 year old son to type. In order to get him to stop looking at his hands I took sandpaper and removed the printed letters from the keyboard. Since this is a mech keyboard club, I would suggest just buying a base set of blank keys and replacing A-Z and 1-0 row while you learn. My son went from ~8 wpm to ~50 wpm in about two weeks.


As someone who learnt how to touch-type over 10 years ago and stopped doing it, I can peck without looking at what I'm doing. Doing it properly, I have to look at what I'm doing or I cheat. Although now I know why people say mx greens are heavy tactile switches, Boy am I hating these lovely switches.


----------



## Ovrclck

Replacement cable came in for my IBM Model M and F12 key. This is my first none membrane keyboard and I'm loving it! What a difference in typing speed!









Before



After


----------



## Jixr

nice, it cleaned up well.

Though I'd never really use it, I'd love to find an old dirty IBM to fix up and repair.

also, finally got to ordering some more LED's for my Duck Mini, going to do the rainbow thing where one row is one color, the next a different, etc.


----------



## Tejh

I didn't know this thread existed. Oops


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This 100% is the best advice. I used Mavis Beacon Typing to teach my (at the time) 9 year old son to type. In order to get him to stop looking at his hands I took sandpaper and removed the printed letters from the keyboard. Since this is a mech keyboard club, I would suggest just buying a base set of blank keys and replacing A-Z and 1-0 row while you learn. My son went from ~8 wpm to ~50 wpm in about two weeks.


I used Mavis Beacon over 15 years ago to learn how to type, and it works great. It slowly builds you up to touch typing, starting with the home row. You aren't going to learn that from a site like typeracer. It got me up to around 60wpm, and now I can do around 87-90wpm.


----------



## StevenT

Thanks i will try the Mavis Beacon Typing of tomorrow.

gz, St


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> Thanks i will try the Mavis Beacon Typing of tomorrow.
> 
> gz, St


The amazon reviews for the latest version of Mavis Beacon are pretty awful, unfortunately.


----------



## Jixr

ohhh... just found out my town has a goodwill computer store. Wonder if I can go snag some old goodies? I'll swing by after work and see what I can find.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ohhh... just found out my town has a goodwill computer store. Wonder if I can go snag some old goodies? I'll swing by after work and see what I can find.


I'm jelly.


----------



## Jixr

I probably won't find anything worth taking home. Though would love to find an old IBM to clean up. Its just a nice day and I don't really wanna go straight home after work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I probably won't find anything worth taking home. Though would love to find an old IBM to clean up. Its just a nice day and I don't really wanna go straight home after work.


Good luck, mine doesn't take computer parts/peripherals sadly.


----------



## Jixr

well apparently its a dedicated computer recycling center that fixes stuff up and sells them. Probably a big waste of time, but figured I would at least go look. Maybe I can find a cool mousepad with a cat on it or something.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I probably won't find anything worth taking home. Though would love to find an old IBM to clean up. Its just a nice day and I don't really wanna go straight home after work.


I think I have 3 or 4 thrift stores in my area, I just need to get a ride...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well apparently its a dedicated computer recycling center that fixes stuff up and sells them. Probably a big waste of time, but figured I would at least go look. Maybe I can find a cool mousepad with a cat on it or something.


I'm sure you could find some cool stuff then, there are plenty of old somewhat rare keyboards that could be there. Take a keypuller one time


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ohhh... just found out my town has a goodwill computer store. Wonder if I can go snag some old goodies? I'll swing by after work and see what I can find.


Hey! Thanks for the heads up! There's one near my office.


----------



## wes1099

I have confirmed that three of my local thrift stores take computer stuff. I have a 4 day weekend coming up, I will probably go then.


----------



## Jixr

Well, I found 3 cherry keyboards, all of which were rubber dome.

But they did have some fun little junk there.

Fun Fact: Goodwill apparently has a computer museum in my town, not sure what its about, but sounded interesting.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, I found 3 cherry keyboards, all of which were rubber dome.
> 
> But they did have some fun little junk there.
> 
> Fun Fact: Goodwill apparently has a computer museum in my town, not sure what its about, but sounded interesting.


You guys get me tempted to check out the goodwill down the road lol


----------



## wes1099

I am currently debating between this used QFR with blacks and a new QFR with blues from amazon. Hard decisions...


----------



## davcc22

and look what just showed up on ebay!!!!!
IBM Space Saver Model M Keyboard Clicky 1391472


----------



## timerwin63

$290...


----------



## Jixr

that is a little high for a used QFR, but they discontinued them with blacks, so.. if you want blacks you're looking at used anyway.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that is a little high for a used QFR, but they discontinued them with blacks, so.. if you want blacks you're looking at used anyway.


That is actually the lowest I have found for a used QFR.


----------



## Jixr

Hm, I've been selling mine too cheaply then.

I got $130 for my last one, though it had clears, a painted case, and white caps.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hm, I've been selling mine too cheaply then.
> 
> I got $130 for my last one, though it had clears, a painted case, and white caps.


That seems like a really good price for a painted board with clears and white caps. I would think something like that would cost at least $130 in materials, not to mention labor.


----------



## fleetfeather

my white poker II w/ clears arrived today. it's so adorable haha!

I was truly not ready for how compact the board is. And how dense it is!


----------



## badman703

Just joined the club, out of curiosity, whats the point of clubs on OCN?


----------



## PWNSTER

You get to share your interests with people who have the same interests
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badman703*
> 
> Just joined the club, out of curiosity, whats the point of clubs on OCN?


----------



## PWNSTER

Edit: I accidentally double posted


----------



## badman703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PWNSTER*
> 
> You get to share your interests with people who have the same interests


Ahh ok, that's kinda what i guessed, so you belong to a group that has same interests. I was just questioning bc i joined the Aerocool xpredator case group and nobody ever posts there so i was wondering whats the point. SO Besides max keyboards, any place to get backlit keycaps?


----------



## PWNSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badman703*
> 
> Ahh ok, that's kinda what i guessed, so you belong to a group that has same interests. I was just questioning bc i joined the Aerocool xpredator case group and nobody ever posts there so i was wondering whats the point. SO Besides max keyboards, any place to get backlit keycaps?


mechanicalkeyboards.com and massdrop.com


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badman703*
> 
> Ahh ok, that's kinda what i guessed, so you belong to a group that has same interests. I was just questioning bc i joined the Aerocool xpredator case group and nobody ever posts there so i was wondering whats the point. SO Besides max keyboards, any place to get backlit keycaps?


Try these:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
http://www.ebay.com/usr/geek_feng
http://www.ebay.com/usr/qtan5370

There are more sources but those are what comes to me first. I have to actually go to sleep tonight because school is early tomorrow...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Try these:
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/geek_feng
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/qtan5370
> 
> There are more sources but those are what comes to me first. I have to actually go to sleep tonight because school is early tomorrow...


Who needs sleep? I've been up for 38 hours and still have many more to go.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That seems like a really good price for a painted board with clears and white caps. I would think something like that would cost at least $130 in materials, not to mention labor.


yeah it was definitely not being sold for profit. It was just an extra board I had, and I needed some quick cash. I wasn't a huge fan of clears either.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> my white poker II w/ clears arrived today. it's so adorable haha!
> 
> I was truly not ready for how compact the board is. And how dense it is!


Dem Poker keyboards doe.


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## davcc22

hmm my k switch on my quickfire xt just gave up the ghost anny oone know of a quick fix or should i just RMA it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice

Enjoy your feeling!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Got my CODE with MX Clears in yesterday.

LOVE the Clears.

Now to just get the damned thing to work on my computer.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hmm my k switch on my quickfire xt just gave up the ghost anny oone know of a quick fix or should i just RMA it


If it is an issue with the switch, you just have to solder in a new one, but it might be a little complicated getting just the k switch out.


----------



## Jixr

don't even need to replace the switch, its more than likely a broken solder joint.

worst case, remove the switch, clean it, and then put it back in.

EDIT: Damn it. Buy a $30 mod set off ebay, didn't end up using it, was thinking of re-selling it and seeing if I could make my money back. and a week later its on massdrop for $10.
and I can't return the set I bought.









I hate massdrop for this reason. I spent over $150 gathering parts to make a mx clear poker2, shortly after, they sell one for $50 less, and my hard work is made generic.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well at least you can say yours was made with love


----------



## wes1099

Still looking at this used QFR with blacks. Thinking of putting an offer for $50. Should I do it?


----------



## Jixr

why not? sounds reasonable, and the worst they can do is say no, and will probably counter offer with a little more.


----------



## Blaise170

You might offer $45 and see if they'll counter that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Are there 60% wireless mechs?

Are there 40% keyboards? wireless?

I have need of a decent keyboard for my latest build in progress for the kiddos.

Also need it in BMO blue







<---close to that emote's color.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are there 60% wireless mechs?
> 
> Are there 40% keyboards? wireless?
> 
> I have need of a decent keyboard for my latest build in progress for the kiddos.
> 
> Also need it in BMO blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---close to that emote's color.


I am not sure if there are 60% boards that are wireless out of the box, but you can mod them to be wireless. As far as 40% boards, there are very few of them, and I do not believe there are any wireless ones.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You might offer $45 and see if they'll counter that.


Good idea.


----------



## GZJR

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=758
any input on this one. new to the mechanical game


----------



## funfordcobra

Blues are very clicky. If that's what you want then its a good one.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Blues are very clicky. If that's what you want then its a good one.


dont mind the click.


----------



## HPE1000

Wireless 40% keyboard (Wireless module optional)

http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/diy-kits/130-gon-ns-nerd-crystal-mobik-complete-diy-set.html

(Assembly required afaik)


----------



## Eagle1337

Massdrop also had a usb input device to bluetooth adapter drop not too long ago.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wireless 40% keyboard (Wireless module optional)
> 
> http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/diy-kits/130-gon-ns-nerd-crystal-mobik-complete-diy-set.html
> 
> (Assembly required afaik)


That sir, is more expensive that the bulk of the parts that went into the build that it would connect to...I am not saying "NO WAY"...just want to maybe explore some less expensive options first


----------



## Eagle1337

http://handheldsci.com/kb


----------



## Paradigm84

For a wireless 60% board, you could consider the Filco Minila.


----------



## davcc22

well i just opened up my keyboard and reflowed the switch still not working grr


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That sir, is more expensive that the bulk of the parts that went into the build that it would connect to...I am not saying "NO WAY"...just want to maybe explore some less expensive options first


Mech keyboards are expensive. Anything wireless, and you'll have to pony up. The smaller form factor keyboards can be just as expensive as full sized ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For a wireless 60% board, you could consider the Filco Minila.


That is not a bad looking board.


----------



## wes1099

Well, I got home today, sat down to put an offer in for that used QFR with blacks, refreshed page to make sure it was still available, and during the time that I went downstairs to get credit card info, someone else bought it!


----------



## PWNSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Well, I got home today, sat down to put an offer in for that used QFR with blacks, refreshed page to make sure it was still available, and during the time that I went downstairs to get credit card info, someone else bought it!


The chances of that happening...What a shame


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are there 60% wireless mechs?
> 
> Are there 40% keyboards? wireless?
> 
> I have need of a decent keyboard for my latest build in progress for the kiddos.
> 
> Also need it in BMO blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---close to that emote's color.


The reviews are kinda bad, seems like it doesn't work with macs and not every board works with it. It may not provide enough power for some boards. So maybe use a Poker X

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bluetooth-keyboard-adapter


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

On the ducky dk 9008 is there a way to keep the REC1/REC2 illuminated for either mode? What I mean is when I I record custom illuminated keys in REC1 the board does not allow me to illuminate REC1 key.


----------



## Tagkaman

I magically inherited a Unicomp 122 key 'board from one of my workmates who complained it was "too big for his desk".

Anyway, any suggestions about what I should do with all the extra keys?


----------



## Chopper1591

OMG.

What's up with the stock issues on the Ducky Shine 3 Brown Switches, Blue leds?
It's driving me crazy.

Want to buy the board but it is out of stock for weeks now.
I don't feel like buying from far away... shipping costs will ruin it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> On the ducky dk 9008 is there a way to keep the REC1/REC2 illuminated for either mode? What I mean is when I I record custom illuminated keys in REC1 the board does not allow me to illuminate REC1 key.


According to the Ducky manual, no.


----------



## Jixr

I've offered to fix another OCN'ers QFR that is having some issues, Jesus I got myself in too deep.

Mx blues with half the keys not clicking, I've seen old Model M's cleaner than this thing.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've offered to fix another OCN'ers QFR that is having some issues, Jesus I got myself in too deep.
> 
> Mx blues with half the keys not clicking, I've seen old Model M's cleaner than this thing.


Have fun! I am so close to getting a QFR, just need a few more $.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've offered to fix another OCN'ers QFR that is having some issues, Jesus I got myself in too deep.
> 
> Mx blues with half the keys not clicking, I've seen old Model M's cleaner than this thing.


loooool, so what's the plan, desolder and disassemble all switches to clean them?


----------



## Jixr

Pretty much, nearly a full restoration job on it.

It also had some connectivity problems.


----------



## Blaise170

I noticed that some of the switches on my G80 were pretty sticky. I removed the housing and it appears that the previous owner tried (unsuccessfully) to lube the switches. There is a brown oil-like substance on the switch itself that seems to be causing the problem (there didn't seem to be any inside the bottom of the housing). What's the easiest way to clean them?


----------



## boredgunner

I just bought these for my Ducky Shine 2 since they're cheap, not ABS, double shot, and translucent. A definite step-up from the stock keycaps.





This will do for now.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I noticed that some of the switches on my G80 were pretty sticky. I removed the housing and it appears that the previous owner tried (unsuccessfully) to lube the switches. There is a brown oil-like substance on the switch itself that seems to be causing the problem (there didn't seem to be any inside the bottom of the housing). What's the easiest way to clean them?


dissasemble and remove the switch, take it apart, and clean it.

I could be spilt soda too.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> dissasemble and remove the switch, take it apart, and clean it.
> 
> I could be spilt soda too.


Yeah I already did that, I guess a I should've used different phrasing. What should you use to clean them? I'm considering just tossing them into some alcohol since they are plastic.


----------



## wes1099

@Jixr where did you get your custom spacebars?


----------



## badman703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> @Jixr where did you get your custom spacebars?


That's a goo question. Any place to get custom backlit keycaps made? like agroup buy or something that will match corsair keyboards?


----------



## Jixr

I got mine from WASD back when they would custom laser keycaps. They changed their business strategy so I'm not sure if they still do it or not.
There isn't anywhere to get custom backlit ones made. And Corsair uses a non standard layout, so the chances of making such a specific item is practically zero.

Here is the quickfire rapid I've been working on today, another OCN member sent it to me to fix it .
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3906_zps0e77551a.jpg.html
before, non working and super gross, had mold growing in it from when soda was spilt on it.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3909_zps37bad4d5.jpg.html
mold. yummy.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3911_zps090f855a.jpg.html

and ta-da! all nice and newish and working ( had to hard wire a cable to it )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah I already did that, I guess a I should've used different phrasing. What should you use to clean them? I'm considering just tossing them into some alcohol since they are plastic.


rubbing alcohol is fine. It sounds like the guy used the wrong kind of oils, since some oils can attract dirt and dust and turn into sludge. If you're going to lube a keyboard, make sure to use synthetic silicon based lubes.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah I already did that, I guess a I should've used different phrasing. What should you use to clean them? I'm considering just tossing them into some alcohol since they are plastic.


Isn't that a PCB mount keyboard? You can just use the tweezer method to remove the switches, no need for disassembly.


----------



## Eagle1337

So I've decided to try doing the flipped spacebar, oh man is it awesome. the o-rings that I picked up off of ebay are fairly nice. They really change the feel of my switches though.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badman703*
> 
> That's a goo question. Any place to get custom backlit keycaps made? like agroup buy or something that will match corsair keyboards?


getting a custom keycap made is pretty hard and rare. getting a custom backlit keycap made is even harder. getting a custom backlit keycap set designed for corsairs non standard layout is a lost cause.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> So I've decided to try doing the flipped spacebar, oh man is it awesome. the o-rings that I picked up off of ebay are fairly nice. They really change the feel of my switches though.


Flipped Spacebar? What in god's name is that supposed to mean/do?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Flipped Spacebar? What in god's name is that supposed to mean/do?











like this.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> OMG.
> 
> What's up with the stock issues on the Ducky Shine 3 Brown Switches, Blue leds?
> It's driving me crazy.
> 
> Want to buy the board but it is out of stock for weeks now.
> I don't feel like buying from far away... shipping costs will ruin it.


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=539

You could also buy a one with brown switches and white LEDs and then use those LED color changers, or desolder the current LEDs and solder in blue ones.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this.










Well that's ..... Unique looking.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's ..... Unique looking.


It is, but it's so much comfier. My KOTM entry may have it too.


----------



## aberrero

Wow. Flipped spacebar is surprisingly comfortable. I think it is helpful for people who don't raise their wrists when they type. You can reverse the entire bottom row, if you want.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am saving for a QFR with blues. First I need to get a 980, then either a new mouse or parts to refurbish my current one.


I am in the same boat...I love my browns, but I really want a QFR with blue switches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Wow. Flipped spacebar is surprisingly comfortable. I think it is helpful for people who don't raise their wrists when they type. You can reverse the entire bottom row, if you want.


I might have to give it a go...got a CM Quickfire TK so the bottom row is a bit abnormal in terms of standard length.


----------



## wes1099

I have tried flipped spacebar multiple times, and it just doesn't work for me since I use a wrist rest and my thumbs rest perfectly on top of a non-inverted space bar.


----------



## Blaise170

I left the sticky stems and housing in isopropyl alcohol overnight and wiped them off this morning. They are now working fine.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Yeeesss join the flipped spacebar master race!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

MMM, nah, I'm happy with the spacebar the way it is


----------



## zalbard

Is anyone here using a Topre keyboard for over a year? I wonder if rubber part of switches wears off over time thus changing the tactile feel (as opposed to fully mechanical Cherry MX switches).


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been using my current topre as my main keyboard for over 3 years now. After the initial break-in (keys are a bit stiffer at first), they have not changed at all.


----------



## Blaise170

Does this look like an Alps switch?


----------



## Eagle1337

Doesn't look like it too me, but the picture sucks.


----------



## Cacophony

oh a club......am i qualified?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> oh a club......am i qualified?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you fill out the entry form in the OP then sure.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've been using my current topre as my main keyboard for over 3 years now. After the initial break-in (keys are a bit stiffer at first), they have not changed at all.


That sounds encouraging, thanks!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Key caps need to be swapped out and graphics are being planned and plotted as we speak.....





I dont like carting my MK85 about so I got a tenkeyless for my LAN box


----------



## ds84

What are the odds that Leopold would be selling their new Doubleshot PBT backlit keycaps for the Leopold FC900R separately?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Doesn't look like it too me, but the picture sucks.


Does anyone know what exactly it is then? I might buy it and resell it if it's mechanical.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly it is then? I might buy it and resell it if it's mechanical.


Probably just a stem on top of a rubber dome, or maybe a crappy buckling spring knockoff.


----------



## X-Nine

Of the few of these caps made, I'm the only one who got Iron Man. I also got Captain America.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Of the few of these caps made, I'm the only one who got Iron Man. I also got Captain America.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Of the few of these caps made, I'm the only one who got Iron Man. I also got Captain America.
Click to expand...

And here's how they look backlit:


----------



## mAs81

Wow they look great..Where did you get them from,if I may ask?


----------



## X-Nine

There was a limited groupbuy on Geekhack in the Geekkeys subforum. We were only allowed 2 caps per person, and they are hand made. Pretty awesome.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Of the few of these caps made, I'm the only one who got Iron Man. I also got Captain America.


Those are some pretty nice looking caps. I wish HolyOOPS made some better looking aluminum caps, and didn't charge an arm and a leg for them. They are on massdrop for $25 and I could get an aluminum spacebar for that much.


----------



## connectwise

Damn, original corsair logo looks so much better than the new tramp stamp, though I lol @ the people who tried to make them change via online petition.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> oh a club......am i qualified?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If only Corsair thought far enough ahead to have more than one switch with the K95-RGB ~AND~ use standard spacing on the bottom row... Then I'd probably seriously consider picking up one of those keyboards. For me, MX Reds are horrible to type on.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*


dat ironman doe


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know what size an ISO enter is considered? I'm trying to order a PBT replacement but I'm not sure what to enter as a size.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know what size an ISO enter is considered? I'm trying to order a PBT replacement but I'm not sure what to enter as a size.


I have no idea what size, but I can not seem to find any PBT ISO keycaps, just ABS.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have no idea what size, but I can not seem to find any PBT ISO keycaps, just ABS.


Unfortunate really. I managed to find PBT singles at Signature Plastics but you have to look through all of their inventory lists by hand to order.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know what size an ISO enter is considered? I'm trying to order a PBT replacement but I'm not sure what to enter as a size.


The sizing it is talking about is width for ANSI Enter keys, an ISO Enter key doesn't really have a simple number size, it's just referred to as the ISO Enter.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

IN!

As stated before and copy and pasted from the Logitech Gaming Keyboard thread...

In with a Logitech G710+. Bought it from Best Buy yesterday. Currently, it is listed at like $119.99 inside Best Buy, but was $105.99 on their website. Result? Price match.



Also, is there a good guide on the best way to program the Logitech Gaming software? I'm thinking about how to best make it take advantage of all the cool features of this keyboard. It seems the keyboard switches profiles based on what games you launch. I don't have World of Tanks or League of Legends in their default directories, so they wouldn't be auto detected. I'm looking to fix that. As well, me and my significant other share this computer, so I'm looking to take advantage of teh profiles. We both play World of tanks, but might like to have different profiles for the game.


----------



## HPE1000

Look of disapprovals


----------



## a_ak57

Welp, bought a barely-used Realforce 104UB. Been curious about topre for a long time and decided I might as well get it over with and take the plunge. I figure even if I don't love it (or enough to justify the cost), they have pretty good resell value so I shouldn't lose out on much money. This will be my 4th mech(ish) keyboard (have a Ducky Shine 2 with reds, one of the older Das Model Ms with blues and a G710+). I think I have a problem.


----------



## inedenimadam

Does anybody prefer reds over anything else?

Being that my first and only mech has reds, I really dont have anything other than membrane to compare it to. Obviously reds are a step up from membrane, but if we are on a linear scale with membrane on the bottom, and absolute finger orgasm on top....where do the reds sit? What is the absolute best of the best?


----------



## Jixr

only your 4th? nah.. you're still in the "slightly above normal" range.

I think total, I've 1 XT, 3 QFR's, 1 poker 2, 3 poker X's, 2 korean 60%'ers, 1 Corsair K95, 1 Zibal, 1 Nixeous, and thats all I can think of right now. ( and am working on getting more )


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like blacks over reds, and I like my blues over blacks, and my browns fall in the same position as the blacks.

It's all personal preference. My best ( being blues ) is probably different from what the next person's is lol.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody prefer reds over anything else?
> 
> Being that my first and only mech has reds, I really dont have anything other than membrane to compare it to. Obviously reds are a step up from membrane, but if we are on a linear scale with membrane on the bottom, and absolute finger orgasm on top....where do the reds sit? What is the absolute best of the best?


its all personal preference. Really. There is no "best" switch.( except for browns, those are the worst







)

Every switch has its good and bad things. The only real answer, is to buy a keyboard in every switch color.

Also, the case and build of the keyboard and keycaps highly affect key feel too. I have a stock keyboard that has mx blacks in it, and it feels like doody compared to one of my highly modified keyboards with an aluminum case, thick PBT keycaps, and is lubricated.

for me, its Blacks, greens, blues, reds, clears, browns,


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody prefer reds over anything else?
> 
> Being that my first and only mech has reds, I really dont have anything other than membrane to compare it to. Obviously reds are a step up from membrane, but if we are on a linear scale with membrane on the bottom, and absolute finger orgasm on top....where do the reds sit? What is the absolute best of the best?


I've used Clears, Blues, and Browns. I like both Clear and Blue switches about the same but detest Browns. It's all personal preference though.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its all personal preference. Really. There is no "best" switch.( except for browns, those are the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Every switch has its good and bad things. The only real answer, is to buy a keyboard in every switch color.
> 
> Also, the case and build of the keyboard and keycaps highly affect key feel too. I have a stock keyboard that has mx blacks in it, and it feels like doody compared to one of my highly modified keyboards with an aluminum case, thick PBT keycaps, and is lubricated.
> 
> for me, its Blacks, greens, blues, reds, clears, browns,


Boooo for the brown comment.

But really, I kind of wish I had blues...







damn it.


----------



## Jixr

I like reds, only with 80g springs


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like reds, only with 80g springs


Truth


----------



## Angrychair

massdrop is killing me, just joined on the holyOOPS, God of Death keycap, and a sleeve for my 60%.


----------



## iShox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody prefer reds over anything else?
> 
> Being that my first and only mech has reds, I really dont have anything other than membrane to compare it to. Obviously reds are a step up from membrane, but if we are on a linear scale with membrane on the bottom, and absolute finger orgasm on top....where do the reds sit? What is the absolute best of the best?


I've tried blues, reds, browns and blacks. Personally I feel reds and blacks are worse than membrane. I didn't like brown either. They didn't feel tactile at all in my opinion. I love my blues, would never ruin it with o-rings







.


----------



## iShox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If only Corsair thought far enough ahead to have more than one switch with the K95-RGB ~AND~ use standard spacing on the bottom row... Then I'd probably seriously consider picking up one of those keyboards. For me, MX Reds are horrible to type on.


[quote name="WhiteWulfe" url="/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/28120#post_22986578"

One switch? The K95 comes in Blue, Red and Brown. Is that what you mean?


----------



## wes1099

Look what someone put on reddit yesterday - http://www.ebay.com/itm/161448273483

meanwhile HoffmanMyster from geekhack has *TWO* of these...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iShox*
> 
> One switch? The K95 comes in Blue, Red and Brown. Is that what you mean?


I was going by their original marketing blurb (which, for some reason was the only thing that was showing up in Google searches), where only MX Reds were mentioned. It's nice to see that they've added in other switch selections, but they sure took their sweet time getting the RGB keyboard to market after the initial announcement.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> IN!
> 
> As stated before and copy and pasted from the Logitech Gaming Keyboard thread...
> 
> In with a Logitech G710+. Bought it from Best Buy yesterday. Currently, it is listed at like $119.99 inside Best Buy, but was $105.99 on their website. Result? Price match.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a good guide on the best way to program the Logitech Gaming software? I'm thinking about how to best make it take advantage of all the cool features of this keyboard. It seems the keyboard switches profiles based on what games you launch. I don't have World of Tanks or League of Legends in their default directories, so they wouldn't be auto detected. I'm looking to fix that. As well, me and my significant other share this computer, so I'm looking to take advantage of teh profiles. We both play World of tanks, but might like to have different profiles for the game.


Honestly the Logitech software sucks. For me with league there are 2 dlls that causes league to bugsplat. I have to delete them on every update, thank god I got rid of my G710. Although I do like logitech mice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Look what someone put on reddit yesterday - http://www.ebay.com/itm/161448273483
> 
> meanwhile HoffmanMyster from geekhack has *TWO* of these...


To be fair we only paid about 140 for these things, that seller is crazy.


----------



## Jixr

I'm thinking of joining in on a massdrop tia ho keycap set. I already bought a set with the special modifiers through GH, but massdrop was actually faster to get that out than the GB was. Not sure which set I'll order though


----------



## roflcopter159

Back to the whole switches thing, I think it also depends on what you are using them for. I personally would much rather use my DS3 TKL with reds for gaming and my Poker 2 with blues for typing. Both are better than membranes to me though.

Also, I had an opportunity to try out someone else's browns for a little bit and I didn't like them very much. They felt like they barely had any tactile feeling compared to my blues. I wish there was a version of blues that wasn't clicky but still kept the same tactile feeling. Browns just don't quite cut it for me.

I would definitely love to try out some of the heavier switches (since my knowledge is lighter switch based) though I don't think switch testers give a true or accurate feeling of what it is like to type on a full board of switch X. I also, don't have enough money to buy a board of every switch type. Oh, and I'm curious about what topre feels like, but once again, money is the issue.... One day though


----------



## Jixr

^ thats true too.

I love blacks for general use, but for strictly typing, I prefer blues/greens.

I've been meaning to switch one of my pokerX's from blacks to blues, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To be fair we only paid about 140 for these things, that seller is crazy.


Wow. Only $140? I guess he is raising the price because almost nobody sells them anymore, but maybe $1200 is a little high.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Back to the whole switches thing, I think it also depends on what you are using them for. I personally would much rather use my DS3 TKL with reds for gaming and my Poker 2 with blues for typing. Both are better than membranes to me though.
> 
> Also, I had an opportunity to try out someone else's browns for a little bit and I didn't like them very much. They felt like they barely had any tactile feeling compared to my blues. I wish there was a version of blues that wasn't clicky but still kept the same tactile feeling. Browns just don't quite cut it for me.
> 
> I would definitely love to try out some of the heavier switches (since my knowledge is lighter switch based) though I don't think switch testers give a true or accurate feeling of what it is like to type on a full board of switch X. I also, don't have enough money to buy a board of every switch type. Oh, and I'm curious about what topre feels like, but once again, money is the issue.... One day though


I didn't like Browns at all when I tried them for the same reason, but I really like Clears comparatively. If Clears seem to heavy, you could also mod them into ergo-clears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wow. Only $140? I guess he is raising the price because almost nobody sells them anymore, but maybe $1200 is a little high.


$1200 is a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## Jixr

watch out on ergo clears, depending on the spring weight you use, they can hang ( though if you lube them you should be fine )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> watch out on ergo clears, depending on the spring weight you use, they can hang ( though if you lube them you should be fine )


By hang you mean they get stuck at the tactile bump, leaving the switch activated correct?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've never experienced it, but some people have, its probably best to get yourself some slightly heavier springs than whats in reds/blues/browns.

( I much prefer heavier springs, so I didn't spend too much time with ergos )


----------



## roflcopter159

Well, I would love to start working on a custom clear (or ergo clear depending on what I end up liking) board, but unfortunately, I don't really have the funds for that. Not only would I need to buy a new keyboard to start with, I would also need to buy new springs and maybe new switches depending on what I would get. Then I would also have to get a decent soldering iron and a bit of experience with soldering.

After a while all that would add up to a sum that a college student can't really afford too easily.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, I would love to start working on a custom clear (or ergo clear depending on what I end up liking) board, but unfortunately, I don't really have the funds for that. Not only would I need to buy a new keyboard to start with, I would also need to buy new springs and maybe new switches depending on what I would get. Then I would also have to get a decent soldering iron and a bit of experience with soldering.
> 
> After a while all that would add up to a sum that a college student can't really afford too easily.


Mine is a Cherry G80 that I found on ebay for $40. It needs a little Retr0bright and I had to clean a couple of switches but otherwise was in perfect working order. I like it as much as my Ducky with Blues.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Mine is a Cherry G80 that I found on ebay for $40. It needs a little Retr0bright and I had to clean a couple of switches but otherwise was in perfect working order. I like it as much as my Ducky with Blues.


Hmm, well that is rather intriguing and I may have to start keeping my eye out for deals like that. Something along those lines would give me something to do when I should be studying!


----------



## wes1099

I think I just might have to get this



With some diodes, wire, and a teensy 2.0 I could convert it to USB with NKRO, and fully programmable.


----------



## ds84

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps

Anyone knows if this is a good price? Was thinking of getting the 4th angel which is compatible with backlit, though i cant see whr the holes are.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps
> 
> Anyone knows if this is a good price? Was thinking of getting the 4th angel which is compatible with backlit, though i cant see whr the holes are.


It is the cheapest I have seen so far.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps
> 
> Anyone knows if this is a good price? Was thinking of getting the 4th angel which is compatible with backlit, though i cant see whr the holes are.


just do it already. What is this, saving money club?


----------



## Danzle

I'd like to ask you guys some question. I
currently own a Logitech G19, which is to big an useless for me now that i have a small deskspace.

Is it easy to get used to a TKL or 60% Keyboard and how affects gaming when there are no arrow or f-keys (quick access)?

What keyboard could you suggest which is less noisy, easy to type(mechanical) and offers back-lit?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I'd like to ask you guys some question. I
> currently own a Logitech G19, which is to big an useless for me now that i have a small deskspace.
> 
> Is it easy to get used to a TKL or 60% Keyboard and how affects gaming when there are no arrow or f-keys (quick access)?
> 
> What keyboard could you suggest which is less noisy, easy to type(mechanical) and offers back-lit?


Well, TKL's are more popular ( and mostly cheaper ) than 60% boards, so you'll probably have better luck finding a used TKL

If you want a cheap, quiet 60% keyboard, the apple wireless keyboard is imo, the best small form factor non mech keyboard there is.
backlit keyboards are going to run you more than non backlit,

but as a basic cheap, yet well built keyboard, the Cooler Master Quickfire rapid is an excellent board, and can be found used for around $50
As far as switch noise goes, blacks/reds are going to be the quietest of the bunch ( though all cherry mx switches are louder than rubber domes ) but you may not like the lack of tactile feel the switch offers.

As far as gaming goes on 60% keyboards, it does take a little bit of getting used to, but really, pressing FN+1 to enter F1 isn't that much slower, and unless you're playing a game where speed counts the most, then its not that big of a deal.
The lack of arrow keys on the other hand, is a big deal.

The poker 2 is probably the most common 60% keyboard, but you can't use arrow keys and WASD at the same time. On the original PokerX, you can do it. ( but they are hard to find, and a used one will cost you basically the price of a new poker2 )

There are some other 60% keyboards on the market, but I don't know if those have re-mappable keys to where you can use WASD and arrow keys at the same time.
( typically people use the bottom right keys for arrow keys )
right shift = up
windows key = left
cntrl = right
menu = down


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I'd like to ask you guys some question. I
> currently own a Logitech G19, which is to big an useless for me now that i have a small deskspace.
> 
> Is it easy to get used to a TKL or 60% Keyboard and how affects gaming when there are no arrow or f-keys (quick access)?
> 
> What keyboard could you suggest which is less noisy, easy to type(mechanical) and offers back-lit?


I'd say go TKL. Something like the Quickfire Rapid is going to be MUCH smaller than the G19, and you won't lose your arrows, or F-row. For mostly gaming and silence, I'd recommend browns, blacks or reds with o-rings.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say go TKL. Something like the Quickfire Rapid is going to be MUCH smaller than the G19, and you won't lose your arrows, or F-row. For mostly gaming and silence, I'd recommend browns, blacks or reds with o-rings.


Something like the TK keeps the keypad too, but at a bit of annoyance.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I'd like to ask you guys some question. I
> currently own a Logitech G19, which is to big an useless for me now that i have a small deskspace.
> 
> Is it easy to get used to a TKL or 60% Keyboard and how affects gaming when there are no arrow or f-keys (quick access)?
> 
> What keyboard could you suggest which is less noisy, easy to type(mechanical) and offers back-lit?


Cheapest is probably a used CMStorm Quickfire Rapid, but new they are ~$80. You could also check out the Noppoo Choc Mini. The Noppoo Choc Mini is right between a 60% and a TKL, it has dedicated FN keys, arrow keys, PRTSRC, PG UP, PG DN, end, delete. The Choc Mini is 1 row taller and 1 row longer than a 60%, but in order to achieve this they only have a win key on the right side, and right shift had to be slightly shortened.


----------



## Jixr

which means its impossible to replace the keycaps on.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I am finally in need of a new keyboard.

I am thinking about getting a corsair RGB keyboard (blue switch) and then doing a spring swap with my springs from my mx green keyboard.

I know this is probably a dumb question, but I just want to make sure that I can actually swap the spring on these RGB switches.

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am finally in need of a new keyboard.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a corsair RGB keyboard (blue switch) and then doing a spring swap with my springs from my mx green keyboard.
> 
> I know this is probably a dumb question, but I just want to make sure that I can actually swap the spring on these RGB switches.
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet?


its possible, you'll just need to take the keyboard apart, desolder each switch, pop it open and then replace the springs.


----------



## davcc22

Look what I just got haha


----------



## Danzle

Well, i don't mind to pay a premium for good quality that will last for a while. It's the same with chairs and monitors. A nice DXRacer and a good monitor will make everything better









I'm now not that sure if i should go with TKL or 60%. Because i can't remember what games i have that need the arrows and WASD simultan and for what the f-keys could be used. For the case of needing it, i own a razer nostromo gamepad, which i use for long sessions.

Looking at a beauty like this, i would like to have one:



Now one more question about 60% specific.

- Do i have to hold Fn to use other keys or is it like caps?

I should now start looking for 60% keyboards and the cm quickfire. Switzerland is a bit limited when looking for such geeky stuff...


----------



## Jixr

you have to press FN + ( other key ) at the same time.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> IN!
> 
> As stated before and copy and pasted from the Logitech Gaming Keyboard thread...
> 
> In with a Logitech G710+. Bought it from Best Buy yesterday. Currently, it is listed at like $119.99 inside Best Buy, but was $105.99 on their website. Result? Price match.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a good guide on the best way to program the Logitech Gaming software? I'm thinking about how to best make it take advantage of all the cool features of this keyboard. It seems the keyboard switches profiles based on what games you launch. I don't have World of Tanks or League of Legends in their default directories, so they wouldn't be auto detected. I'm looking to fix that. As well, me and my significant other share this computer, so I'm looking to take advantage of teh profiles. We both play World of tanks, but might like to have different profiles for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the Logitech software sucks. For me with league there are 2 dlls that causes league to bugsplat. I have to delete them on every update, thank god I got rid of my G710. Although I do like logitech mice.
Click to expand...

Really? I haven't had any trouble with it so far. Haven't done anything fancy, though.

Also, I really like the volume scroll wheel.







And media keys are nice. That's probably the biggest reason I bought the thing instead of a Ducky. ANd, the cheaper price.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

£20 shipped for a keycap.. I'm so tempted aaahhhhh

I really can't seeing as my car needs about £300 of work







boo you car


----------



## Jixr

Interesting, "infinity keyboard" a massdrop community designed keyboard.

$100 seems like a fair price. May just pick one up.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-keyboard-kit


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Interesting, "infinity keyboard" a massdrop community designed keyboard.
> 
> $100 seems like a fair price. May just pick one up.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-keyboard-kit


That $40 shipping to Canada on top of $35 extra for the keycaps is a bit of a deal killer though  It is nice to see the ability to choose pretty much any MX switches though.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, international shipping always sucks.

Though programable 60% keyboards are hard to come buy, and though its basically a group buy, its through massdrop so it will be well done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

True enough. I'd probably consider it if I was interested in the 60% layout and didn't already have new keycap plans and possibly another keyboard on the brain as well.

So can't wait for that FRiED set to go live on pmk since it's pretty much the exact colours I want not to mention doubleshot. Rumour on the geekhack thread is it will be going live today.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think I'm happy with my poker II for the while, if I were to get a new keyboard right now, it would either be a TKL w/ blues or a buckling spring unicomp


----------



## wes1099

I really want a programmable 60%, but first I am going for a QFR w/ blues. The only programmable 60% board that I have found so far is the GH60, an the group buy for that is already over.


----------



## Blaise170

Look at what I found at Goodwill. One is definitely mech, one might be mech, while the other two I guess would qualify as high quality rubber domes.


Spoiler: The Lot


















Spoiler: Samsung (Chicony 5161 OEM) with Complicated Blue Alps









Spoiler: NMB Hammer Membrane

















Spoiler: Advanced Logic Systems Hammer Membrane









Spoiler: Unknown Panasonic Spacesaver*
















* If you are interested in discovering the Panasonic, I made a thread here: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=64208.0


----------



## Jixr

That reminds me, I'm going to swing by my local Goodwill computer store and check them out today. I just got paid, so I'm itching to buy a new keyboard. Maybe a novatouch or something.
( or find another gtx 670 to SLI )


----------



## Blaise170

The best part is that I got the whole lot for $6.99 (plus $15 shipping







)!


----------



## wes1099

I really want to go check out my local goodwill, and maybe some other thrift stores. Just need a way to get there...

I really want to try out alps and buckling spring


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've been itching for a model M, though I'm not going to go too out of my way to buy one. If I happen to find one on craigslist I'll pick it up.


----------



## Blaise170

I can safely say that I actually prefer Alps Blue over MX Blue. The Alps are just a whole lot more smooth and not as scratchy.


----------



## Jixr

oh, I also got some more LES's in the mail today, so If I have time today I'll play around with them and see what cool color combos I come up with.
( big mix of different colors, thinking either rainbow or blue/white )


----------



## wes1099

I just found out that there are two thrift stores right next to each other about 2 miles down the road, both of which claim to have computer stuffs. The best part is that my mother wants help hauling stuff over there to donate, so I have a ride!

Maybe if I am lucky I will find something good. There is also another store that I want to go look at, but its in the opposite direction so it will have to wait.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I can safely say that I actually prefer Alps Blue over MX Blue. The Alps are just a whole lot more smooth and not as scratchy.


I have actually heard that a couple times, and I have been looking out for any blue alps boards on ebay.


----------



## Blaise170

Unfortunately my college town is really small (populace of 16,000) so the Goodwill here rarely has anything good. My roommate found a nice Soundblaster Z last year but it was sold before I had a chance to go look at it. I ordered these off the Goodwill website, which I love except for the huge shipping costs.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have actually heard that a couple times, and I have been looking out for any blue alps boards on ebay.


This is the same one I just got from Goodwill: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141430457222

Granted I don't know if that one works, but it'd be sweet if it does.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> This is the same one I just got from Goodwill: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141430457222
> 
> Granted I don't know if that one works, but it'd be sweet if it does.


Well that's funny. That seller is actually pretty close to me in virginia.


----------



## wes1099

Did you ever end up figuring out what kind of switch that panasonic board used?


----------



## darkreize

Any idea what the differences are between the CM Storm Trigger and the Trigger Z?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Did you ever end up figuring out what kind of switch that panasonic board used?


Seems to be spring over membrane but I'm not sure myself.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> Any idea what the differences are between the CM Storm Trigger and the Trigger Z?


Trigger comes with red backlighting only, and Trigger Z comes with different colors of backlighting for each switch type. I also think the Trigger Z is newer. Those are the only differences that I can spot between the two product pages on the CM website, but there may be more technical differences between components that are not listed on the product page.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unfortunately my college town is really small (populace of 16,000) so the Goodwill here rarely has anything good. My roommate found a nice Soundblaster Z last year but it was sold before I had a chance to go look at it. I ordered these off the Goodwill website, which I love except for the huge shipping costs.


There is a goodwill website you can buy things from?!

Could you provide a link? Definitely something I want to look into


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> There is a goodwill website you can buy things from?!
> 
> Could you provide a link? Definitely something I want to look into


I try to keep the site hidden because so many good deals!









shopgoodwill.com


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I try to keep the site hidden because so many good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com


This..... is an amazing place! Is there a way to sort only by keyboard?

Figured it out


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> There is a goodwill website you can buy things from?!
> 
> Could you provide a link? Definitely something I want to look into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep the site hidden because so many good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopgoodwill.com
Click to expand...

Awesome stuff!

I think I'll look into buying something from there at some point... possibly.


----------



## Blaise170

Just be careful, shipping can really drive up cost on cheap items there.


----------



## darkreize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Trigger comes with red backlighting only, and Trigger Z comes with different colors of backlighting for each switch type. I also think the Trigger Z is newer. Those are the only differences that I can spot between the two product pages on the CM website, but there may be more technical differences between components that are not listed on the product page.


Thanks. The reviews don't mention the differences between the two. I'm thinking of getting my first mechanical keyboard and currently deciding between:

1. Blackwidow Ultimate (but I've read bad things about Razer.)
2. K70 (but I've heard bad things about the led going out.)
3. G710 (If I can find it here.)
4. Trigger Z (Heard good stuff about CM Storms.)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> Thanks. The reviews don't mention the differences between the two. I'm thinking of getting my first mechanical keyboard and currently deciding between:
> 
> 1. Blackwidow Ultimate (but I've read bad things about Razer.)
> 2. K70 (but I've heard bad things about the led going out.)
> 3. G710 (If I can find it here.)
> 4. Trigger Z (Heard good stuff about CM Storms.)


If you can find it, get the Trigger or Trigger-Z. It's one of the only really well built "gaming keyboards" out there, having the quality you'd expect from a Costar board.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> Thanks. The reviews don't mention the differences between the two. I'm thinking of getting my first mechanical keyboard and currently deciding between:
> 
> 1. Blackwidow Ultimate (but I've read bad things about Razer.)
> 2. K70 (but I've heard bad things about the led going out.)
> 3. G710 (If I can find it here.)
> 4. Trigger Z (Heard good stuff about CM Storms.)


about the k70, only the blue led version had a bad batch of LED.

If it's not out of your price range, I'd go for the full spectrum LED K70 that just came out, you can get it in red and brown switches and maybe blue. I like my k70 a lot, mx reds and red led, but I hate that the keycaps are non standard and it makes it more trouble than its worth if you ever wanted to do a full keycap swap. If you aren't dead set on any of those boards, may I recommend a CODE keyboard? It's the board I realllly want.

they only come in clear and green though. They are often on massdrop for around $135. They are super classy.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard.html


----------



## Danzle

Well, after a while of searching the swissstores i couldn't find a single quick fire rapid... The only ones that are mostly avaible are the roccat crap and the huge corsair ones.









But i found this at massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-shine-mini?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization%20Email%2020141015%20%28Old%29&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-10-15%20ol

I just don't know about if it's worth changing from ch to us layout...


----------



## Angrychair

oh that's a cute board. not a huge fan of the extra large boarder but I wasn't aware that ducky made a 60%. Cool! The bottom of the frame looks like it doubles as some wrist support. The backlighting modes sound awesome, I love reactive mode on my K70(yes they have a simple reactive mode). Making me want the K70 RGB! even more. I'm sure that ducky would make you happy if you want a 60% board.


----------



## darkreize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> about the k70, only the blue led version had a bad batch of LED.
> 
> If it's not out of your price range, I'd go for the full spectrum LED K70 that just came out, you can get it in red and brown switches and maybe blue. I like my k70 a lot, mx reds and red led, but I hate that the keycaps are non standard and it makes it more trouble than its worth if you ever wanted to do a full keycap swap. If you aren't dead set on any of those boards, may I recommend a CODE keyboard? It's the board I realllly want.
> 
> they only come in clear and green though. They are often on massdrop for around $135. They are super classy.
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard.html


Sadly, I have a poor selection in my country. RGB K70's aren't available here yet and they're a bit above than what I'm willing to spend.
I'd probably get the Trigger-Z if I can find them here in Blues or Browns.


----------



## Jixr

hm... to buy rainbow caps and create an obnoxiously colorful 60% keyboard?

thinking PokerX
- rainbow caps
- pink case
- maybe even splurge and make a rainbow parachord cable for it.

Hm...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm... to buy rainbow caps and create an obnoxiously colorful 60% keyboard?
> 
> thinking PokerX
> - rainbow caps
> - pink case
> - maybe even splurge and make a rainbow parachord cable for it.
> 
> Hm...


Oh no Jixr has his next project planned..


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm... to buy rainbow caps and create an obnoxiously colorful 60% keyboard?
> 
> thinking PokerX
> - rainbow caps
> - pink case
> - maybe even splurge and make a rainbow parachord cable for it.
> 
> Hm...


Doooo iiiiitttttt


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hm... to buy rainbow caps and create an obnoxiously colorful 60% keyboard?
> 
> thinking PokerX
> - rainbow caps
> - pink case
> - maybe even splurge and make a rainbow parachord cable for it.
> 
> Hm...


I have rainbow keycaps, they look a lot better in person I think.


----------



## connectwise

They better, I pulled out a buy b/c of that weird crap. I just wanted white on white.


----------



## Jixr

well, I feel bad having a perfectly stock keyboard that I don't use.

Though I may have to sell one of my other keyboards I have laying around so I can fund this project.

I was really hoping I could get my hands on either a QFRI or a NovaTouch, but I've not heard back about my proposed project Idea from CM


----------



## mutatedknutz

guys normal to mechanical is a huge difference?
am thinking of getting a mechanic in a months time if its really worth it?
i do play a lot of dota 2
i got a g400s already so mouse is good
dont really know what mechanical does, lol. sorry


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> guys normal to mechanical is a huge difference?
> am thinking of getting a mechanic in a months time if its really worth it?
> i do play a lot of dota 2
> i got a g400s already so mouse is good
> dont really know what mechanical does, lol. sorry


It doesn't "do" anything. A mechanical keyboard uses mechanical switches which provide many things like better longevity, less wear on your joints, and individual switches. Membrane keyboards don't have true key rollover, they must be pressed all the way down, and over time will become brittle and mushy.


----------



## ompen

Im looking for 40% keyboard with nordic layout. Does it even exist?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> guys normal to mechanical is a huge difference?
> am thinking of getting a mechanic in a months time if its really worth it?
> i do play a lot of dota 2
> i got a g400s already so mouse is good
> dont really know what mechanical does, lol. sorry


Coming from a recent convert: Yes. Rubber domes are dead to me now. Your mileage may vary, and there are lots of different switches that give a variety of experiences. So read about switch types before you make your purchase. I just bought a board with reds, which are very linear with no click. I think my next keyboard is going to be blues.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ompen*
> 
> Im looking for 40% keyboard with nordic layout. Does it even exist?


no

A mech won't improve your game play or anything like that, its mostly just a feeling thing.

A $150 mech does the same job as a cheapy mc cheap keyboard, it inputs letters.

a honda and a bentley do the same thing, get you from point a to point b, but the bentley will be a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## darkreize

So, we read about the different actuation points between different mechanical keys.
Ex: Cherry MX Blacks: Actuation Force: 60g (40g-80g overall)
Cherry MX Browns: Actuation Force: 45g (55g Peak Force)

Do we know the actuation point for rubber domes?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> So, we read about the different actuation points between different mechanical keys.
> Ex: Cherry MX Blacks: Actuation Force: 60g (40g-80g overall)
> Cherry MX Browns: Actuation Force: 45g (55g Peak Force)
> 
> Do we know the actuation point for rubber domes?


They are all different


----------



## darkreize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are all different


I know that they are different between mechanical switch types. What I would like to know if there is a standard for rubber domes.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> I know that they are different between mechanical switch types. What I would like to know if there is a standard for rubber domes.


As I said, they are all different. There would be no reason for companies to standardize the key weighting of their cheap, mass produced keyboards.

Some rubber domes are heavy, some light. And age really makes a difference on the key feel depending on how nice the keyboard is as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> So, we read about the different actuation points between different mechanical keys.
> Ex: Cherry MX Blacks: Actuation Force: 60g (40g-80g overall)
> Cherry MX Browns: Actuation Force: 45g (55g Peak Force)
> 
> Do we know the actuation point for rubber domes?


As HPE said, they can vary, this is because you're not using discrete standardised switches, but a rubber membrane, which could vary in actuation force depending on the thickness or material the membrane is made from, among other factors.

As per this part of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, you could use a ballpark of around 55-60cN, but I can't attest to the current validity of that estimate as I can't exactly buy dozens of rubber dome boards to form a good data-based estimate.


----------



## wes1099

I am really liking the design of the new infinity keyboard. I like how the plate serves the purpose of a case (or maybe it is the other way around). Just if I had an extra $100 to spend. Maybe I should get a job so I can buy more keyboards, but that is rather hard to do in my area since there are not many jobs available for highschoolers like myself.


----------



## Chopper1591

Some guys took their chance of trying out the new Blackwidow Chroma?
I've seen it is released yesterday where I live.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am really liking the design of the new infinity keyboard. I like how the plate serves the purpose of a case (or maybe it is the other way around). Just if I had an extra $100 to spend. Maybe I should get a job so I can buy more keyboards, but that is rather hard to do in my area since there are not many jobs available for highschoolers like myself.


Gon has had a case like that for a while, it is pretty cool because the plate is the case, as you said.

http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/housings-and-related-parts/38-gon-ns-skinny-housing-only.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gon has had a case like that for a while, it is pretty cool because the plate is the case, as you said.
> 
> http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/housings-and-related-parts/38-gon-ns-skinny-housing-only.html


Interesting. I really like GON, but the prices are rediculous. I hope massdrop has another drop for the infinity keyboard later when I have more $. I was thinking of building a phantom after I got my QFR, but I think I will get an infinity instead.


----------



## Jixr

What worries me is the plate/frame is going to be so light, and with minimal surface area contact, it could slide around a desk very easily. I like my keyboards heavy so they don't move around.

You cant really make the case for the keyboard to be portable, because with the exposed PCB, it could be easily damaged.

Can't use the bare pcb either since it does not have stabilizer mounts, which if it did, I would have picked one up.


----------



## inedenimadam

Since I am new to mechs...and mass drop...I was hoping to get some opinions on THIS and the over all mass drop shopping experience.



I have reds in my K65, and I like them. But I want to try something on the opposite end of the feel spectrum, and I am considering either the blues, or the Matias that "click with reckless abandon".

The bug has bit, and putting one together myself sounds like fun and something to be proud of.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Since I am new to mechs...and mass drop...I was hoping to get some opinions on THIS and the over all mass drop shopping experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reds in my K65, and I like them. But I want to try something on the opposite end of the feel spectrum, and I am considering either the blues, or the Matias that "click with reckless abandon".
> 
> The bug has bit, and putting one together myself sounds like fun and something to be proud of.


I've just received my Massdrop order. The issue I believe is that you're dealing with a third party that's doing the order for everyone. There are going to be issues sometimes. For example the manufacturer might have made a mistake, made less or had problems. When that happens some of the people are going to get short changed.


----------



## wes1099

I actually think that I am going to buy the infinity keyboard kit and get a QFR later. I have some ideas for mods for the infinity keyboard, and the idea of a DIY 60% is appealing to me. First thing I will have to do is find a way to keep it still.


----------



## iGameInverted

Finally made the decision to add the Happy Hacking Pro 2 to my desk. It looks slightly out of place but this keyboard is just amazing. I am so glad I got it. It is taking a little getting use to. My old keyboard was the Steelseries full size keyboard with Cherry black switches. It was giving me some issues later on as well.

I plan on cleaning it out and if everything goes will I will be getting some keycaps to match the interior of my PC and I will use the Happy Hacking keyboard when I am away from my desk (laptop, work, traveling). If it turns out that I can't fix my other keyboard I will be in the market again within a few months.

Attached a picture of it on my desk. This thing is a little monster.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Since I am new to mechs...and mass drop...I was hoping to get some opinions on THIS and the over all mass drop shopping experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reds in my K65, and I like them. But I want to try something on the opposite end of the feel spectrum, and I am considering either the blues, or the Matias that "click with reckless abandon".
> 
> The bug has bit, and putting one together myself sounds like fun and something to be proud of.


I haven't had any issues with Massdrop yet. The infinity keyboard kit is a massdrop exclusive as of right now, and it is a pretty freakin good deal for a DIY keyboard kit. I am hoping that it gets to the lowest price point, in that case I would get it for $111 shipped. Only downsides of the infinity is that the bottom of the PCB is not covered so you may accidentally short it out if there is anything metal under it, and it also does not come with any means of keeping the board in place (i.e. - rubber feet)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Since I am new to mechs...and mass drop...I was hoping to get some opinions on THIS and the over all mass drop shopping experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reds in my K65, and I like them. But I want to try something on the opposite end of the feel spectrum, and I am considering either the blues, or the Matias that "click with reckless abandon".
> 
> The bug has bit, and putting one together myself sounds like fun and something to be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Massdrop yet. The infinity keyboard kit is a massdrop exclusive as of right now, and it is a pretty freakin good deal for a DIY keyboard kit. I am hoping that it gets to the lowest price point, in that case I would get it for $111 shipped. Only downsides of the infinity is that the bottom of the PCB is not covered so you may accidentally short it out if there is anything metal under it, and it also does not come with any means of keeping the board in place (i.e. - rubber feet)
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I am going to marinate on the decision over the weekend. There are a couple other keyboards I have been eyeballing as well. Also need to figure out what switch I want to order.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


What about it?


----------



## davcc22

ok who wants my quickfire xt for the switches out of it as the pcb is stuffed


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What about it?


Just posting a picture


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> ok who wants my quickfire xt for the switches out of it as the pcb is stuffed


Depends how much you want for it.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just posting a picture


i want it


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> ok who wants my quickfire xt for the switches out of it as the pcb is stuffed


I "want" it but only if the price is right.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Not going to lie...I want one so bad I ordered a fake to hold me over while I develop the skill and hardware necessary to make it happen. It's all matchy match with my case and stuff. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## phillyd

I've got a Blackwidow Tournament, PCB is fine but the Mini USB port is broken to hell. Any interest? Cherry MX Blues, original keycaps.


----------



## wes1099

So apparently the new infinity keyboard has mounting holes for poker cases, so if you can find a 60% plate, you could have yourself a nice fully programmable 60% board.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know where you'd go about getting a custom case machined and how much it would cost? I want to do something different for my Samsung (Chicony 5161) since the plastic case is so big (assuming it works once I plug it in too).

What it looks like, courtesy of Sandy:


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Depends how much you want for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I "want" it but only if the price is right.


it costs around $30 aud to ship out 
and also kit may take an age to get to you


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> it costs around $30 aud to ship out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also kit may take an age to get to you


What switches does it have?


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> What switches does it have?


brown but its only really usefull for a doner board as the k key is stuffed the trace has some how peeled


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've got a Blackwidow Tournament, PCB is fine but the Mini USB port is broken to hell. Any interest? Cherry MX Blues, original keycaps.


think i might be. hit me up


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've got a Blackwidow Tournament, PCB is fine but the Mini USB port is broken to hell. Any interest? Cherry MX Blues, original keycaps.


Just fix it. Only takes a few minutes with a soldering iron.









Female mini usb connectors


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/paYppTb0j

Got another load of colour changers to mess with.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Now one more question about 60% specific.
> 
> - Do i have to hold Fn to use other keys or is it like caps?
> 
> I should now start looking for 60% keyboards and the cm quickfire. Switzerland is a bit limited when looking for such geeky stuff...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you have to press FN + ( other key ) at the same time.


On the Poker 2 you can also press FN+Space to lock it in FN mode. So you can press the arrow keys keys without pressing FN. But if you want to use wasd keys you'll have to press and hold FN.

I did this by mistake yesterday before i knew this feature. Took me a quick google search to undo it.


----------



## DiaSin

Quick question.. Do non-gaming mechanical boards suffer from ghosting like the cheaper "non-gaming" dome switch boards? I had alot of issues with a Microsoft ergo keyboard I used for awhile as a temporary board with ghosting and it not picking up more than 3-4 simultaneous key presses.

I was thinking of picking up a cheap "vintage" mechanical board somewhere, but I worry about its actual usability, especially regarding the issues I just mentioned.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quick question.. Do non-gaming mechanical boards suffer from ghosting like the cheaper "non-gaming" dome switch boards? I had alot of issues with a Microsoft ergo keyboard I used for awhile as a temporary board with ghosting and it not picking up more than 3-4 simultaneous key presses.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a cheap "vintage" mechanical board somewhere, but I worry about its actual usability, especially regarding the issues I just mentioned.


Most modern mechanicals have NKRO, and almost all have at least 6KRO. Some of the older vintage mechs like my Chicony 5161 only had 2KRO, granted it is also almost twice my age (uses a 1980 Intel controller). My Ducky Shine 3 has NKRO and my Cherry G80 has NKRO (PS/2) and 6KRO (USB).

The reason that some "gaming" membrane keyboards seem to have anti-ghosting is simply the way that the PCB is laid out, they do what they can to give frequently used keys their own traces while the cheap ones share most of the traces. With mechanical keyboards, each key has its own switch so you don't normally have the issue of ghosting.


----------



## connectwise

Guys and gals, y'all need to try orings if you haven't. They're great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've got a Blackwidow Tournament, PCB is fine but the Mini USB port is broken to hell. Any interest? Cherry MX Blues, original keycaps.


I had that keyboard before. It's amazing how bad their keycaps feel.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Guys and gals, y'all need to try orings if you haven't. They're great.
> I had that keyboard before. It's amazing how bad their keycaps feel.


But I have MX Blue and Blue Alps switches.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Guys and gals, y'all need to try orings if you haven't. They're great.
> I had that keyboard before. It's amazing how bad their keycaps feel.
> 
> 
> 
> But I have MX Blue and Blue Alps switches.
Click to expand...

and I like the clacks, I will however get some for my poker II though since it will be my travelling keyboard.


----------



## Sempre

I tried O-Rings on MX blues but i didn't like them







The short travel is negative for me. I also like the the clack of bottoming out. I would imagine it would be niceon linear switches.
Does anyone here have a linear switch with o-rings who would give us some feedback?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> ok who wants my quickfire xt for the switches out of it as the pcb is stuffed


me, pm me. if the trace is lifted, you can still hard wire the keyboard to fix it.


----------



## a_ak57

Is it so much to ask for a TKL keyboard with clears and PBT keycaps? The only ones that seem to exist are some 60% models but even if I wanted one of those they're really hard to find.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Is it so much to ask for a TKL keyboard with clears and PBT keycaps? The only ones that seem to exist are some 60% models but even if I wanted one of those they're really hard to find.


TKL boards exist with Clears like the Code TKL, just buy your own PBT caps.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I tried O-Rings on MX blues but i didn't like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short travel is negative for me. I also like the the clack of bottoming out. I would imagine it would be niceon linear switches.
> Does anyone here have a linear switch with o-rings who would give us some feedback?


I had some on my reds for a little while. I liked them because it made the board practically silent while still maintaining the normal feel of the key (bottom out being the exception). I ended up taking them off because I missed the bottoming out feeling/noise.


----------



## Jixr

pretty sure there is a TKL out there with clears, that has PBt caps, can't think of the name, but i know it wasnt cheap either.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> TKL boards exist with Clears like the Code TKL, just buy your own PBT caps.


I know they exist with clears, I'd just like to be lazy/cheap and not have to buy PBT caps in addition (especially since I also want to get some 62g springs so I can try ergo clears which will probably be like $30 due to shipping/availability). But that is just me being wishful/lamenting since I know it's not exactly a combo in high demand.

Anyone familiar with KBParadises's stuff? Debating if I should get the V80, the Code or just wait for a KUL ES-87 to come back in stock.


----------



## Jixr

yeah the KUL, that was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/mvlqytj

https://imageshack.com/i/f0nKxmzaj

Messing around with some more colour changers and changed from Yellow, Orange, Green to all Blue, Purple (Pink) WASD and white spacebar, it looks nicer in person.


----------



## Blaise170

If my Chicony 5161 works and I get the custom case I want, do you think my DS3 with rainbow color scheme would sell well? I like these Blue Alps enough that I'd be willing to give up the DS3.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah the KUL, that was the one I was thinking of.


The KUL has ABS keycaps and is $130 which isn't that pricey for mech keyboards. Unless there was actually a special edition they made with PBT that was costlier.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Most modern mechanicals have NKRO, and almost all have at least 6KRO. Some of the older vintage mechs like my Chicony 5161 only had 2KRO, granted it is also almost twice my age (uses a 1980 Intel controller). My Ducky Shine 3 has NKRO and my Cherry G80 has NKRO (PS/2) and 6KRO (USB).
> 
> The reason that some "gaming" membrane keyboards seem to have anti-ghosting is simply the way that the PCB is laid out, they do what they can to give frequently used keys their own traces while the cheap ones share most of the traces. With mechanical keyboards, each key has its own switch so you don't normally have the issue of ghosting.


How about the apple mech from the early 90s? Those are fairly cheap on ebay..

The Apple Extended Keyboard II M3501 in specific. I've read its one of the best ever made.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If my Chicony 5161 works and I get the custom case I want, do you think my DS3 with rainbow color scheme would sell well? I like these Blue Alps enough that I'd be willing to give up the DS3.


I'd be willing to buy the rainbow caps if you still have the stock ones to put back on the DS3


----------



## wes1099

I am definitely buying one of the Infinity keyboards from massdrop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If my Chicony 5161 works and I get the custom case I want, do you think my DS3 with rainbow color scheme would sell well? I like these Blue Alps enough that I'd be willing to give up the DS3.


I am sure someone on geekhack would buy it.


----------



## wes1099

I seriously hope the vintage keyboard gods are with me when I go to goodwill. I am dying for some kind of keyboard project weather it be restoring or building.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm working on a build right now, though the pcb is super heavily damaged, and its going to take a miracle to fix some of the lifted traces it has.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm working on a build right now, though the pcb is super heavily damaged, and its going to take a miracle to fix some of the lifted traces it has.


I am sure it can be done. I have seen my grandfather fix some pretty crazy lifted traces on his microcontrollers.

I am currently working on sourcing some $$ for an infinity keyboard, and then I need to find a plate compatible with it so that I can put it in a real case.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its pretty goofed, I think in total I had around 10-15 switches that had burnt out and lifted traces that I had to hard wire.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> The KUL has ABS keycaps and is $130 which isn't that pricey for mech keyboards. Unless there was actually a special edition they made with PBT that was costlier.


Your other choice is actually worse; Buy someone like on geekhackwith a k65 modded to mx clears, and then buy custom caps.

Atm it seems like Code is the only or best option available, for the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I tried O-Rings on MX blues but i didn't like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short travel is negative for me. I also like the the clack of bottoming out. I would imagine it would be niceon linear switches.
> Does anyone here have a linear switch with o-rings who would give us some feedback?


That's what I have it on. Though I prefer tactile brown intead. I like it a lot. It's actually quite weird; Going from topre to mx blue to blacks, I hated linear. Then going to reds, hated that more, then back to blacks, kind of like it. I'm actually used to the force now. Not as much as of a strain as it was before.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Grrrrr, I hate waiting for keycaps group buys to go live...


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm still waiting on one I paid for in July, and a keyboard I paid in June

( though the keycaps should be sent in the next two or three weeks )

keyboard has no ETA which kinda sucks. Lotta money wrapped up in that.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How about the apple mech from the early 90s? Those are fairly cheap on ebay..
> 
> The Apple Extended Keyboard II M3501 in specific. I've read its one of the best ever made.


Unfortunately couldn't tell you, couldn't find KRO information online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd be willing to buy the rainbow caps if you still have the stock ones to put back on the DS3


Sorry, meant LED changers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am definitely buying one of the Infinity keyboards from massdrop
> I am sure someone on geekhack would buy it.


Spent like $130 on it so hopefully I could get around that much.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm still waiting on one I paid for in July, and a keyboard I paid in June
> 
> ( though the keycaps should be sent in the next two or three weeks )
> 
> keyboard has no ETA which kinda sucks. Lotta money wrapped up in that.


Ouch is about all I can say to that. But yeah, this extra money in the bank is burning a hole in my pocket - the FRiED keyset was supposed (according to a post on GH) go live two to three days ago. Yeah, it isn't that long in the end, but the desire for shiny is slowly being overwhelmed by my mind going "would I even like DSA profile"...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unfortunately couldn't tell you, couldn't find KRO information online.


Are there any cheap mechanical boards you COULD recommend that would be usable for gaming? Numpad is a must, if absolutely necessary to keep the price down I can do without the superkey.

I know I probably won't get the brown switches I want in a cheap board, but that WOULD be a bonus.

I just want to try out a mech board at this point, before I commit to the cost of a gaming board that has all the more premium features I really want.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unfortunately couldn't tell you, couldn't find KRO information online.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any cheap mechanical boards you COULD recommend that would be usable for gaming? Numpad is a must, if absolutely necessary to keep the price down I can do without the superkey.
> 
> I know I probably won't get the brown switches I want in a cheap board, but that WOULD be a bonus.
> 
> I just want to try out a mech board at this point, before I commit to the cost of a gaming board that has all the more premium features I really want.
Click to expand...

Look into a Poseidon Z w/ the brown switches? they aren't cherries, but I don't see how it wouldn't make a good starter mech.

Another one to look into would be the Quickfire TK w/ browns


----------



## Blaise170

Personally I'm not a huge fan of Brown switches, and I know that many people around here aren't. It's not what I'd really recommend as a first switch but if you think you'd like it, look at this. It's NKRO (PS/2) and 6KRO (USB).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0068INSUM


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Look into a Poseidon Z w/ the brown switches? they aren't cherries, but I don't see how it wouldn't make a good starter mech.
> 
> Another one to look into would be the Quickfire TK w/ browns


I was thinking quite a bit cheaper than that. Probably something used. At the prices of those I might as well spend the extra 20 bucks and get the G710+ I really want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Personally I'm not a huge fan of Brown switches, and I know that many people around here aren't. It's not what I'd really recommend as a first switch but if you think you'd like it, look at this. It's NKRO (PS/2) and 6KRO (USB).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0068INSUM


Thing is, the browns sound like the closest match to the switches in my Sidewinder X4, which I like the feel of. Fairly quiet, distinct tactile bump.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Could look for those suggestions on Ebay, they're merely suggestions.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Could look for those suggestions on Ebay, they're merely suggestions.


Actually thats the weird thing. Both of those cost more on ebay than new.

I was thinking about one of these. I know some of the vintage boards aren't bad.

Edit: I also found a guy selling model M keycaps, 99c each, so I could probably get one REALLY cheap thats missing a few keys.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Actually thats the weird thing. Both of those cost more on ebay than new.
> 
> I was thinking about one of these. I know some of the vintage boards aren't bad.
> 
> Edit: I also found a guy selling model M keycaps, 99c each, so I could probably get one REALLY cheap thats missing a few keys.


Model M isn't bad, but be careful buying one with missing keys, you'll have to replace the spring and unless the seller says it is working, there is no guarantee that's the case.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Most modern mechanicals have NKRO, and almost all have at least 6KRO. Some of the older vintage mechs like my Chicony 5161 only had 2KRO, granted it is also almost twice my age (uses a 1980 Intel controller). My Ducky Shine 3 has NKRO and my Cherry G80 has NKRO (PS/2) and 6KRO (USB).
> 
> The reason that some "gaming" membrane keyboards seem to have anti-ghosting is simply the way that the PCB is laid out, they do what they can to give frequently used keys their own traces while the cheap ones share most of the traces. With mechanical keyboards, each key has its own switch so you don't normally have the issue of ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the apple mech from the early 90s? Those are fairly cheap on ebay..
> 
> The Apple Extended Keyboard II M3501 in specific. I've read its one of the best ever made.
Click to expand...

I doubt those old apple boards have much of a rollover, but if you get rid of the PCB and hand wire everything to a teensy you can get NKRO and full programmability. I was actually thinking of doing exactly that, but I am not sure I want to deal with the coding required to get it to work properly.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Model M isn't bad, but be careful buying one with missing keys, you'll have to replace the spring and unless the seller says it is working, there is no guarantee that's the case.


I was looking at this one. I don't use the right-hand ctrl or shift anyway, so I could just move those over until I can get springs / keycaps. They say it works, just has a key missing, and some look to have had the caps replaced with generic caps.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm still waiting on one I paid for in July, and a keyboard I paid in June
> 
> ( though the keycaps should be sent in the next two or three weeks )
> 
> keyboard has no ETA which kinda sucks. Lotta money wrapped up in that.


Yeah, or beginning of March and still no official eta. Still not nearly as bad as some others.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, nature of the beast.

I gotta give those guys credit, I hosted a group buy for some motorcycle parts one time, and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Jixr

also, I fixed my ghetto board that I thought I probably wouldn't get working again, only had to hard wire 20 keys on it now, but it works!

Time for a purple or pink case, and rainbow keycaps!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also, I fixed my ghetto board that I thought I probably wouldn't get working again, only had to hard wire 20 keys on it now, but it works!
> 
> Time for a purple or pink case, and rainbow keycaps!


Pink case with rainbow sounds like a very good combo, although I don't know if I personally could use it, it'd be like one of those things you put on display







but I'd definitely be interested to see how it turns out. What coloured back-lighting are you going to use? Out of curiosity.


----------



## Jixr

PokerX doesn't have backlighting unfortunately.

And its one of 3 other keyboards I have sitting on my shelf that I don't use, I just take it out when I want to use a different switch other than blacks.

All my other keyboards that I've modded are real clean looking, and so Now I'm wanting to create something a little more unique.

The Keyboard is basically worthless,It works, but the pcb is severly damaged, and has several switches that I had to hand wire, diodes broke off so the 6-key roll over doen't always work depending on what key you use, and the sockets for the leds it does have were basically melted out of the pcb.

Also, on my korean, I finally got my different color LED's in and put in the board ( and they are hot trappable )
Phone pic, but I have it fading from blue, to cyan, to green, back to cyan and blue. ( and red caps lock indicator and orange WASD )
Looks really sweet, I'll get some better pictures sometime this weekend.
The polished stainless steel plate really gives it a nice pop.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/FullSizeRender_zps276f151c.jpg.html

I wanted to do more of a rainbow look, but the red/orange/yellow leds were just not bright enough against the green blue and cyan.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah the KUL, that was the one I was thinking of.


KUL uses ABS keycaps that aren't that great, a shame really because the rest of the board is amazing.


----------



## ds84

For starters, would the 40A-L o rings be good on brown switch? Saw the video from WASDkeyboards.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> For starters, would the 40A-L o rings be good on brown switch? Saw the video from WASDkeyboards.


There is no answer to that question. Anything regarding switches and o-rings is completely personal preference.


----------



## wes1099

Almost to goodwill. May the keyboard God's be with me.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Almost to goodwill. May the keyboard God's be with me.


I didn't see any keyboards at the two physical stores I visited, so good luck!


----------



## wes1099

Counted 37 keyboards, all rubber dome...


----------



## Blaise170

Unfortunate, but at least they had some.


----------



## GZJR

there is a goodwill like 4 miles from me, gonna have to take a look


----------



## Blaise170

I've got the itch, I might actually go looking at the other 2-3 stores here in Louisville to see what I can find.


----------



## GZJR

been looking into this one too
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cg_bbb_al
thought? think i really like browns the most


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> been looking into this one too
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cg_bbb_al
> thought? think i really like browns the most


Ew Browns...









That looks like a good keyboard, never personally used a KUL but I know they aren't bad.


----------



## wes1099

Just went to another place and found 4 typewriters, one of which was an IBM selectric II which was selling for $24.99


----------



## madwolfa

Count me in. After like 10 mechanical keyboards, I've finally settled for one I don't want to return - CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ MX Brown switches. Loving it so far!!


----------



## wes1099

Hmm I am tempted to buy a Dell re-branded Model M for $42 + free shipping, but then I will have to find even more $$ to get an infinity keyboard...


----------



## DiaSin

Are alps good? I was looking at this Dell AT101W on ebay.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Are alps good? I was looking at this Dell AT101W on ebay.


It is really personal preference. There are also a lot of different types of alps switches out there. Some people say alps switches seem to be smoother than cherry switches, but I have not gotten a chance to try alps myself. That specific keyboard either has Alps SKCM Salmon, Alps SKCM Black, and some have rubber dome but this specific listing says it is mechanical.


----------



## Blaise170

Took a visit to two more Goodwills. Unfortunately only found rubber domes, but I still hit the jackpot. Found a 24 port Ethernet switch for $16, can sell for $100+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Are alps good? I was looking at this Dell AT101W on ebay.


Personally I like my Alps Blue over my Cherry MX Blue, bit it's all personal preference.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Took a visit to two more Goodwills. Unfortunately only found rubber domes, but I still hit the jackpot. Found a 24 port Ethernet switch for $16, can sell for $100+.
> Personally I like my Alps Blue over my Cherry MX Blue, bit it's all personal preference.


Heh.. I just got back from goodwill too.. no electronics AT ALL this time.. No old games, no dvds.. The only thing in the case was some kitchen knives. Looks like right now my goodwill is only clothes, books and some smaller furniture.


----------



## wes1099

Ok, so the infinity keyboard just reached the lowest price. What switch do I want to try? Blue, black, or green? Right now it feels like I am smashing my reds, so I am leading towards the blacks or the greens.


----------



## alpsie

Got my CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate with brown switches a month ago, sadly with red LED. So been thinking about switching most of the board out with blue LED and the numpad area with Yellow.
Will be my first try at soldering, so should be interesting









Are there places that sell keycaps compantible with the board? wasd don´t seem the support it. And they dont have a nordic layout either (<-- is nice to have, but not a must)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Ok, so the infinity keyboard just reached the lowest price. What switch do I want to try? Blue, black, or green? Right now it feels like I am smashing my reds, so I am leading towards the blacks or the greens.


Greens!


----------



## roflcopter159

Campus tech store had a G710+ on display next to a K70 (non-rgb). First time seeing either board in person and I have to say that even though the full sized G710+ was too large for me, oh man is it a good looking board. I hated the browns on it though. Very happy to be back in my room on my blues. The browns just don't have the same feeling at all. They feel more like reds than they feel like blues. Too much of a bump for me to like them as though they were reds and too little of a bump for me to like them like blues.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Campus tech store had a G710+ on display next to a K70 (non-rgb). First time seeing either board in person and I have to say that even though the full sized G710+ was too large for me, oh man is it a good looking board. I hated the browns on it though. Very happy to be back in my room on my blues. The browns just don't have the same feeling at all. They feel more like reds than they feel like blues. Too much of a bump for me to like them as though they were reds and too little of a bump for me to like them like blues.


I hate Browns but love my Clears, you should try them sometime.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Greens!


That is what I was thinking. I think I am going to get greens. Next will be either blacks or buckling spring.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I hate Browns but love my Clears, you should try them sometime.


I like browns but not clears!!! LOL I love subjective things.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I hate Browns but love my Clears, you should try them sometime.


Oh, I definitely want to, just a matter of money haha


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh, I definitely want to, just a matter of money haha


Got my board for $40 + $10 shipping.


----------



## Tagkaman

If you can wait long enough, everything can be found for a huge discount to the worth of the item.


----------



## DiaSin

Just to be clear before I spend any money.. would I be okay using an IBM Model M or Dell AT101W for gaming?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Just to be clear before I spend any money.. would I be okay using an IBM Model M or Dell AT101W for gaming?


Older mechs typically have 2kro.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Older mechs typically have 2kro.


Clarify that for me please.. I don't understand the specifc levels of KRO. Does that mean I won't be able to do anything that requires more than 2 simultaneous key presses?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Clarify that for me please.. I don't understand the specifc levels of KRO. Does that mean I won't be able to do anything that requires more than 2 simultaneous key presses?


Yup, 2 key roll-over. 6kro would mean 6 keys, I do believe modifiers aren't counted.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Yup, 2 key roll-over. 6kro would mean 6 keys, I do believe modifiers aren't counted.


I've been reading about it.. seems the IBM Model M will not be an option, it has MAJOR KRO issues. However going by this thread on hardforum (ctrl+f for AT101W and Model M) that I found via google, the Dell AT101W seems fine in that respect, so I will go for that one.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I've been reading about it.. seems the IBM Model M will not be an option, it has MAJOR KRO issues. However going by this thread on hardforum (ctrl+f for AT101W and Model M) that I found via google, the Dell AT101W seems fine in that respect, so I will go for that one.


No, it's a common misconception that 2KRO means you can only press 2 keys simultaneously max. You should be fine with a Model M. If you're really worried, then get a Model F instead, but don't downgrade to an AT101W. They feel pretty bad imo

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/nkro


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> No, it's a common misconception that 2KRO means you can only press 2 keys simultaneously max. You should be fine with a Model M. If you're really worried, then get a Model F instead, but don't downgrade to an AT101W. They feel pretty bad imo
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/nkro


Click the link in my last post, do the search for each of the two boards. Look at the difference in the results. Also, I am not looking to spend much, I just want to get a feel for mechanicals before I spend the $110 on the one I really want. And that Model F is missing alot of keys I use.

I can get an AT101W in good shape for about $47 shipped.


----------



## TTheuns

I am stoked to be able to join the club this tuesday.

I've got a Ducky Shine 3 TKL coming in with white LEDs and Cherry MX Blue switches.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Click the link in my last post, do the search for each of the two boards. Look at the difference in the results. Also, I am not looking to spend much, I just want to get a feel for mechanicals before I spend the $110 on the one I really want. And that Model F is missing alot of keys I use.
> 
> I can get an AT101W in good shape for about $47 shipped.


I don't think you would like mechanical keyboards if you started out with an AT101W. They don't feel much different than most rubber dome keyboards.

I would start with the Model M instead, which you can get for $50 shipped very easily.

And make sure you're looking at the right Model F. You need the F AT if you don't want to do any converting. The XT needs a bit of work before it can function with a regular computer.


----------



## DiaSin

Is this actually mechanical? The pictures I have seen of it taken apart I really can't tell. I'll jump on this if its really a mech.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Original-Keyboard-A1048-Mechanical-with-Numeric-Pad-2-USB-Port-U-S-Eng-/301358029231?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item462a5699af#viTabs_0

Keys removed..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I don't think you would like mechanical keyboards if you started out with an AT101W. They don't feel much different than most rubber dome keyboards.
> 
> I would start with the Model M instead, which you can get for $50 shipped very easily.
> 
> And make sure you're looking at the right Model F. You need the F AT if you don't want to do any converting. The XT needs a bit of work before it can function with a regular computer.


The issue is that when you do the quick brown fox typing test it comes out all mangled on the model M, which means complex key combos in games wouldn't work. IE.. strafing at an angle in an FPS while throwing a grenade...


----------



## Jixr

no that apple keyboard isn't mechanical.

There are however older apple keyboards that are a type of alps switch i believe.


----------



## Blaise170

Keep in mind that you also need some idea of what kind of switch you want. Just buying something because it's mechanical is a bit too simple. When you want to buy an automobile, there is a distinct difference between a truck, van, and car. The same goes for mechanical switches, they all have distinct feels.


----------



## Jixr

Spend the weekend playing with the keyboards.

Got my ghetto PokerX and removed the poker2 plate I put on it awhile back so I can swap the stems, and swapped it from 80g spring reds ( slightly heavier than stock blacks ) to stock blues. Now whenever I feel like swapping switches ( I have a ton of red/brown/blue/black/green switches, I don't have to spend an afternoon desoldering. ( I would just get a plate, but ones with switch cout outs are hard to find )

Threw some LEDS on my Duck Mini, have it going from blue to green and back to blue, ( blue, cyan green LED's ) and some orange ones on the WASD cluster.
I'm using dip sockets, so I can swap LEDS without having to desolder which is pretty cool.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3944-Edit_zps1d8eeb0f.jpg.html

And my 60% keyboard line up, with another one the way as soon as the group buy finishes.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...5-4e53-ae6a-d079d69c4d34_zps775eb5b9.jpg.html

I'm thinking about buying another vortex keycap set, but its been a long time since they've had blue and red ones back in stock.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Spend the weekend playing with the keyboards.
> 
> Got my ghetto PokerX and removed the poker2 plate I put on it awhile back so I can swap the stems, and swapped it from 80g spring reds ( slightly heavier than stock blacks ) to stock blues. Now whenever I feel like swapping switches ( I have a ton of red/brown/blue/black/green switches, I don't have to spend an afternoon desoldering. ( I would just get a plate, but ones with switch cout outs are hard to find )
> 
> Threw some LEDS on my Duck Mini, have it going from blue to green and back to blue, ( blue, cyan green LED's ) and some orange ones on the WASD cluster.
> I'm using dip sockets, so I can swap LEDS without having to desolder which is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3944-Edit_zps1d8eeb0f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> And my 60% keyboard line up, with another one the way as soon as the group buy finishes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...5-4e53-ae6a-d079d69c4d34_zps775eb5b9.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying another vortex keycap set, but its been a long time since they've had blue and red ones back in stock.


Nice. I have secured my place in the Infinity keyboard group buy, and I have also confirmed that I can get a plate from GON so that I can use the infinity PCB in a 60% case of my choice. I went with green switches, and I hope I will not regret getting a switch with a heavier keypress, but if I do, I will just buy some lighter springs (probably 62g). I have a set of the vortex PBT backlit keycaps coming soon, but when I ordered them I was not expecting to be buying a non-backlit keyboard, but whatever, they will still look good.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I would love a set of those caps for my duck, but since my switches are in the 'normal' orientation, the legends wouldn't really glow that well.

I'm iffy on the infinity, I don't like the stock case, and buying a normal case, a plate, stabilizers, etc would easily make that into a $300+ build.


----------



## a_ak57

A 60% is next on my list. Rather upset I didn't dive deeper into mechs earlier in the year, as the cherry clear Poker II is what I have my heart set on (plan to possibly swap out to 62g springs depending on how I like clears). Hopefully there will another drop for it shows up and I actually grab one fast enough. It's kinda funny, not so long ago I thought even TKLs were "weird" and didn't get the appeal, and now I'm really itching to try 60%.

Side question, I have a Realforce 104UW on the way since I was able to snag it for a good price. My plan is to switch out the caps for the ones on my 104UB so I have grey/white caps on black, but would people actually want a keyboard with black-on-grey caps on a white board? I kinda grabbed it without thinking due to price, so if that's not a combo I'd really be able to sell I'll just suck it up and resell it right away.


----------



## DiaSin

Tracking a Das Professional Model S with browns.. its cheap on ebay right now.. but still nearly 4 days to go. Here's hoping.. I'm only gonna have about $40 to work with, including the $19 shipping.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

@jixr I must say I'm very impressed and also green with envy with your keyboard selection







Have you thought about filming your construction of one and making a time lapse video or something? That would be pretty cool


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> @jixr I must say I'm very impressed and also green with envy with your keyboard selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about filming your construction of one and making a time lapse video or something? That would be pretty cool


I've never thought about it, but photography is also a hobby of mine, so I definitely have the equipment to do it.

Maybe when my next pcb comes in from a group buy I'll do something like that.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've never thought about it, but photography is also a hobby of mine, so I definitely have the equipment to do it.
> 
> Maybe when my next pcb comes in from a group buy I'll do something like that.


What PCBs do you have coming?


----------



## Jixr

A 'Sprit' 60% board.
Basically another korean custom.

The Group buy could take awhile to finish though, I paid back in July, and it seems like they may still be taking orders, so I'm not sure where its progress is or when it will be finished.
( Some people have been waiting for about a year on a different group buy he ran, so I'm not crossing my fingers for getting it anytime soon )

Looking back at it I should have bought into a more expensive but faster produced keyboard.

also have another CNC'd case, and keycaps being produced.

One of my end game keyboards is my duck that I currently have, and want to put it in a different case, and want to get some different keycaps for it, but am unsure of which ones I want. ( that are not crazy expensive, found a set I love, but $120 for a set that is still missing some keys )


----------



## roflcopter159

Thoughts on this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cherry-MX3700-Programmable-Keypad-G80-3700HQAUS-0-02-New-in-the-Box-/301357523213?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item462a4ee10d ?

Based on the deskthority wiki page on cherry articles, this should have clears yea?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Honestly, do you guys need 42 keyboards, do you just hang them on the wall like art? Don't get me wrong, I like mechs, but one or two is enough.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Honestly, do you guys need 42 keyboards, do you just hang them on the wall like art? Don't get me wrong, I like mechs, but one or two is enough.


I have three. One stays at my desktop, one goes with me, one is currently being refurbished. I might sell my Ducky Shine 3 once I finish with the Chicony though.


----------



## roflcopter159

I have two (poker 2 and ds3 tkl) with mx blue and red switches. I just want more to play with the different switches. I use the blues for general typing and the reds for gaming. I would love something like the blues but quiet to use when my roommate and/or family gets annoyed by the blues. I'm hoping clears (perhaps ergo-clears) will do that for me. Best way to try them though is to get a board with them. I think that switch testers, while helpful to a degree, don't give an accurate feeling for what its like to type on a switch.

Also, with a numpad, I could get a couple different switches and switch them out now and then pretty easily.


----------



## Jixr

Well, I have 3 computers that I use, so I have one for work, another for a different computer, and then my main computer at home.

I only have 3 extra keyboards, and one is one I dont want that a company sent me, and I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, I have 3 computers that I use, so I have one for work, another for a different computer, and then my main computer at home.
> 
> I only have 3 extra keyboards, and one is one I dont want that a company sent me, and I don't know what to do with it.


I would take it off your hands if it means helping you clear up desk space. Heck, I'd even pay shipping just to help you out even further


----------



## Jixr

you don't want it, its the crappiest mechanical keyboard I've ever used.

Cost more than a QFR, looks terrible, crappy of the crappiest keycaps ( the stabilizers are built into the keycaps, so you cant swap the stabalized keys ) kahil switches, and a goofy mix of an office keyboard mixed with a gamer keyboard. Bleah... ( What gamer keyboard needs a dedicated email button? )


----------



## roflcopter159

Is that the nixeus you reviewed?


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Honestly, do you guys need 42 keyboards, do you just hang them on the wall like art? Don't get me wrong, I like mechs, but one or two is enough.


Well, I do intend to sell stuff. The plan is to end up with one for work, and probably a 60% and full-size for home. Keyboards have good enough resell value I don't really mind spending a bit to try out different switches/layouts since they're long-term investments otherwise.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have three. One stays at my desktop, one goes with me, one is currently being refurbished. I might sell my Ducky Shine 3 once I finish with the Chicony though.


Which Shine 3 do you have? (Switch and LED color, of course.) I'm in the market for one.

Edit: removed unfinished thought.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is that the nixeus you reviewed?


yup


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Is there a 55g or so spring that will work with Cherrys? I know the Blacks have a 62g spring, and from what I've
> Which Shine 3 do you have? (Switch and LED color, of course.) I'm in the market for one.


White LED (with rainbow LED covers) and Blue switches.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ouch, the FRiED keycap set is pricey. I'm going to have to think twice now that there's pricing attached t it on PMK


----------



## Jixr

Bleh, thats ugly


----------



## WhiteWulfe

To each their own. I personally rather like it, but I'm debating if it's worth the current pricing... $166.75 or so for all the options I want at current prices? Base, Fried Orange modifiers, numkey, ten spare 1x in each colour (for colour matching), and the second spacebar.... Price goes up yet another $15 (2x keys) plus $30 (1.5x keys), and an additional $3 (1x keys) for a grand total of $214.75 USD if I want full ErgoDox compatability. Note by when I say full I'm factoring in the cost of all three colours in the maximum amount one would need so colours can be changed around however I want them to be (so 12ea of 1x, 10ea of 1.5x, and 5ea of 2x per colour).

...Only reason I'm debating about ErgoDox compatibility is the Axios that's currently in development (and looks a lot better than the ErgoDox). Also, odds are I wouldn't buy that many blanks anyways, probably just sit back and think for a bit and then figure out what I'd want and maybe get a few spares just to be safe.


----------



## easynator

A while ago, someone suggested me a keyboard to fit with my new build..

I liked the keyboard but it wasn't exactly what I was looking for. I'm looking for a 105-ish keyboard. In addition, I didn't like the backlight on the keycaps. The keycaps were a bit too transparent for my taste.

After making a lot of researches, I found the perfect keyboard but it's no longer available (it was a limited edition). I then need your help to see how I could build what I have in mind.

First of all, here is the keyboard that I found (It's the NZXT Shine 3)


What I want is similar to this:


The backlite on the orange key would still be white.

Do you know how I can build this keyboard? I want MX Red or MX Brown.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Honestly, do you guys need 42 keyboards, do you just hang them on the wall like art? Don't get me wrong, I like mechs, but one or two is enough.


There are never enough keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=770
Vortex orange keycaps $70
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1008
Vortex white transparent caps $40

Or find yourself a used set of cherry replica caps ( but they are crap )

Backlit keyboard of your choice, $80-150

few bucks for LED's off ebay $10

Then spend a week sanding and painting the case white. $20 paint and materials.
Bam-o your keyboard

After its all said and done, probably a $250-$300 or so build.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Bleh, thats ugly


That is almost exactly what I thought when I got an email from PMK about the FRiED set.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Pity those Vortex ones are orange/white.....







Orange/black would be amazing.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> To each their own. I personally rather like it, but I'm debating if it's worth the current pricing... $166.75 or so for all the options I want at current prices? Base, Fried Orange modifiers, numkey, ten spare 1x in each colour (for colour matching), and the second spacebar.... Price goes up yet another $15 (2x keys) plus $30 (1.5x keys), and an additional $3 (1x keys) for a grand total of $214.75 USD if I want full ErgoDox compatability. Note by when I say full I'm factoring in the cost of all three colours in the maximum amount one would need so colours can be changed around however I want them to be (so 12ea of 1x, 10ea of 1.5x, and 5ea of 2x per colour).
> 
> ...Only reason I'm debating about ErgoDox compatibility is the Axios that's currently in development (and looks a lot better than the ErgoDox). Also, odds are I wouldn't buy that many blanks anyways, probably just sit back and think for a bit and then figure out what I'd want and maybe get a few spares just to be safe.


Thats alot of money, I have a few SP keycaps, and there is nothing special about them.

I do like the custom sets for the way they look, but better keycaps can be had elsewhere.
I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a $130 keycap set, super expensive, but one of the best kinds of keycaps out there ( dyesub thick PBT by GMK )
I got a twittchy trigger finger too....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Thats alot of money, I have a few SP keycaps, and there is nothing special about them.
> 
> I do like the custom sets for the way they look, but better keycaps can be had elsewhere.
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a $130 keycap set, super expensive, but one of the best kinds of keycaps out there ( dyesub thick PBT by GMK )
> I got a twittchy trigger finger too....


Yeah, I'm not going to lie... While the set is pretty close to what I want, if I pull the pin on it I honestly can't decide whether or not I prefer just the base set (plus numpad and eight blanks (six gkeys plus the two windows keys))... Or whether to add in the modifier set as well. I like the black/grey/orange idea, but... The cost of that modifier set is the big killer to the idea. If it were to hit the 50 orders pricing though, $127.50 for the whole deal (both spacebars, numpad, modifiers, base, and eight blanks) is a lot easier to swallow for me.

Not going to lie - I want the modifiers because I like the idea, but.... It's a really tough call. I've already thrown out the idea of ErgoDox/Axios compatability for the time being, simply because, well... I have my G710+ already, and odds are I'll just get a code as a second keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, my issue right now is I can buy 1 set of caps that are top tier caps, 2 decent sets of Vortex caps, or another keyboard. ( really been eyeing a quickfire rapid-i )
or finding a used 670 to SLI in my system since they are cheap used now.


----------



## wes1099

Found this image on geekhack while browsing a thread about corsair's RGB keyboard only having 512 colors supposed to the 16.8mil it was advertised to have.

I think dorkvader made this image, but not sure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Still such a pity that the Novatouch is only available as a TKL.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Can I be a cool kid now?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Still such a pity that the Novatouch is only available as a TKL.


The reason behind that is that most gamers want as much room as possible for their mouse and mousepad while keeping their shoulders in a normal position and not having to reach their arms so far out to get to their input devices.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Can I be a cool kid now?


You can be an even cooler kid if you fill out the form in the OP


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Aww.... okay







. When it comes, I'll take a lot of photos.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The reason behind that is that most gamers want as much room as possible for their mouse and mousepad while keeping their shoulders in a normal position and not having to reach their arms so far out to get to their input devices.


*shrugs* I still think it's a silly idea to offer most of your keyboard lineup in BOTH options... Then come out with this new and juicy option and... Sorry, those of you who actually NEED a numpad are screwed, we don't care about your money. At least it comes across that way.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *shrugs* I still think it's a silly idea to offer most of your keyboard lineup in BOTH options... Then come out with this new and juicy option and... Sorry, those of you who actually NEED a numpad are screwed, we don't care about your money. At least it comes across that way.


True. Never thought of it that way. Maybe they didn't release a version with a numpad because most of the topre hype is around the HHKB and realforce 87. Or maybe it is because they thought they would sell more TKL boards and they didn't want to take the risk of manufacturing a bunch of full sized boards then losing money because people didn't buy them.


----------



## wes1099

(from ripster55 on reddit)
Enough internet for today. Maybe I should do homework instead of looking at this ugliness.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dat spacebar.... Lol!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> True. Never thought of it that way. Maybe they didn't release a version with a numpad because most of the topre hype is around the HHKB and realforce 87. Or maybe it is because they thought they would sell more TKL boards and they didn't want to take the risk of manufacturing a bunch of full sized boards then losing money because people didn't buy them.


In the end, only those with the power at CoolerMaster will know. Thing is though, with how expensive the Novatouch is I'm tempted to just go RealForce 104 even if they come out with a full sized Novatouch. Sure, the NovaTouch is compatible with Cherry MX keycaps, but... The version I want doesn't exist.

Oh well, happy enough with the G710+, at least until I get my paws on a Code (with clears more than likely) or give the new Logitech G910 Orion Spark a try. Etc etc.


----------



## a_ak57

I'm sure they have a 104-key version of the Novatouch planned, they probably just figured it's best to start out with a TKL model to save costs on their end and have gamer-focused marketing in case the project's a failure.

Speaking of Topre, got my 104UB today and I believe the hype. Though I think I might sell it in favor of an 87U/HHKB since I am getting into FPS again and would prefer the smaller footprint. Or maybe I'll use that as my work board and get an 87U/HHKB anyway. >_>


----------



## timerwin63

Anyone thinking about getting one of these? Looks like an interesting board, and for ~$113 shipped to the US, I'm pretty tempted to get one.

Now that I think about it, this probably isn't news, but still.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yup


Is it possible to swap switches and caps? Or do the non-standard stabilizers prevent that?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Odds are, much as I love that FRiED keycap set... Given how much I like backlighting, I'll probably hold off on it. What's the point in getting a backlit keyboard and then killing off that feature? Kind of tired of my translucent keycaps though, especially along the home row and a few other keys which are already starting to get that slippery shine...


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone thinking about getting one of these? Looks like an interesting board, and for ~$113 shipped to the US, I'm pretty tempted to get one.
> 
> Now that I think about it, this probably isn't news, but still.


Keep in mind that price is without any keycaps (though I'm guessing you already know and have some). I thought about it, but I don't really like the exposed nature of it so I'd have to end up spending money on a case and I'm too pleb for blank keycaps so I might as well stick with a poker. Would be a good option if you really value the customization or want to try out matias switches, though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Keep in mind that price is without any keycaps (though I'm guessing you already know and have some). I thought about it, but I don't really like the exposed nature of it so I'd have to end up spending money on a case and I'm too pleb for blank keycaps so I might as well stick with a poker. Would be a good option if you really value the customization or want to try out matias switches, though.


That's true. I have a set of the Vortex Double-Shot caps laying around, but they're waiting for my Ducky. And after that, I'll have the set from the Ducky laying around, so, y'know. I might just wait for Cherry to start selling the RGB switches before I make my first keyboard, though. (If they ever do, but they'd probably be worried about people complaining about them not working due to insufficient software/controllers/power.)

Speaking of LEDs and Cherry, is it possible to put your own on a switch without them? I mean, the answer to that is almost definitely yes, but I wouldn't even know where to start, seeing as I don't have any switches without LEDs on them. From this picture, it looks like you might just be able to trim the leads and stick it in there, but it can't possibly be that easy. (That resistor looks like it's accounting for the lack of a component (the LED) in the switch, though, which breaks the last statement.) This is more of a question asked out of curiosity, and not me wanting to add LEDs to any switches.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is it possible to swap switches and caps? Or do the non-standard stabilizers prevent that?


Yeah just de solder like every other board. You can change all the caps except the space enter shifts and backspace.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Keep in mind that price is without any keycaps (though I'm guessing you already know and have some). I thought about it, but I don't really like the exposed nature of it so I'd have to end up spending money on a case and I'm too pleb for blank keycaps so I might as well stick with a poker. Would be a good option if you really value the customization or want to try out matias switches, though.


If you want to put that PCB in a case you'll need a plate that supports the layout and plate mounted stabs


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah just de solder like every other board. You can change all the caps except the space enter shifts and backspace.


Well, if you ever decide to throw it out, let me know







It sounds like it would be a good board to practice soldering on/trying new switches.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Keep in mind that price is without any keycaps (though I'm guessing you already know and have some). I thought about it, but I don't really like the exposed nature of it so I'd have to end up spending money on a case and I'm too pleb for blank keycaps so I might as well stick with a poker. Would be a good option if you really value the customization or want to try out matias switches, though.


If you were good with a dremel (or had a shop do it), you can trim down the "skinny" style case to be just a plate and mount the pcb to any poker style case you want.

Note also that it is $108 shipped with the Matias switch option. Would go perfect with my upcoming gb (hint hint







)

Delta Blues Alps keycaps with Cherry font. Pricing was just put up today and I submitted for an official IC on PMK as well. Hopefully get it moving soon. Lots of incoming options for us Alps people


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> If you were good with a dremel (or had a shop do it), you can trim down the "skinny" style case to be just a plate and mount the pcb to any poker style case you want.
> 
> Note also that it is $108 shipped with the Matias switch option. Would go perfect with my upcoming gb (hint hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Delta Blues Alps keycaps with Cherry font. Pricing was just put up today and I submitted for an official IC on PMK as well. Hopefully get it moving soon. Lots of incoming options for us Alps people


Yikes, I might just have to jump on that.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yikes, I might just have to jump on that.


Ugh. I really need to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Ugh. I really need to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Still such a pity that the Novatouch is only available as a TKL.


The price and target market of the board is out of their comfort zone, I'm surprised they brought out a Topre board at all, and I don't think they could've justified bringing out two different sizes at the same time.


----------



## TTheuns

I plugged my Ducky Shine 3 in for the first time 10mins ago. And I noticed this:
-F1 and F5 are always illuminated. No matter wich mode it is in.
-F2, F3, F4, F6, F7, F8, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock won't light up in any mode.
-Reactive mode doesn't work at all.

Is it a defective unit?


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I plugged my Ducky Shine 3 in for the first time 10mins ago. And I noticed this:
> -F1 and F5 are always illuminated. No matter wich mode it is in.
> -F2, F3, F4, F6, F7, F8, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock won't light up in any mode.
> -Reactive mode doesn't work at all.
> 
> Is it a defective unit?


Fn + F9 switches between repeat and lighting modes. Caps, Scroll and Num Lock only light up when enabled. In reactive mode, lights are likely on the lowest off setting, try Fn + right arrow.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> Fn + F9 switches between repeat and lighting modes. Caps, Scroll and Num Lock only light up when enabled. In reactive mode, lights are likely on the lowest off setting, try Fn + right arrow.


I am sure I was changing lighting modes and not delays. But how would I go about turning Scroll, Num and Caps on?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Make sure the dip switches behind the keyboard are all on the "off" position, then press the left windows key + right windows key for 3 seconds and this should reset everything to default


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Make sure the dip switches behind the keyboard are all on the "off" position, then press the left windows key + right windows key for 3 seconds and this should reset everything to default


Another OCN member pointed out that I should have pressed FN + F9 to activate the ligthing on the function keys. And I failed to realise that the Lock keys only light up when activated. Must have read over that in the manual. I feel so stupid right now...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Go a couple of pages back and download a copy of the manual (picture) I uploaded, it's easier than looking for the booklet!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Go a couple of pages back and download a copy of the manual (picture) I uploaded, it's easier than looking for the booklet!


I actually have the booklet opened in front of me... I just didn't see the part that mentioned the F9 key.;.







\

Actually, that other OCN member was you, but in a different thread









On a side note:
After typing for just 15 minutes, I can already type faster than I ever could on my laptops keyboard. I love this thing! Swapped out the WASD and Spacebar keys immediately for that extra unique feel.

And the sound of the MX Blues is like hearing an angel dictate everything I type.


----------



## Jixr

I ordered one of those giant mousepads and it should come in the mail today.

Aside from having a nice mouse pad since my mouse is having tracking issues at my wood desk at home, also curious to see if it helps quiet my boards any
( since wood carries sound very well )


----------



## Cr4zy

Finally got my ducky mini! Red switch


Next to my shine3


----------



## Blaise170

Where should I try selling the Ducky? I love the keyboard, but the Chicony works and its Alps just feel so much better than Cherry. I don't really need two clicky switch boards either.

On another note, what is the best way to add LEDs to an Alps board?


----------



## Jixr

craigslist, here, geekhack, ebay, etc.

assuming its in good shape, its probably worth about $100-120 or so.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> craigslist, here, geekhack, ebay, etc.
> 
> assuming its in good shape, its probably worth about $100-120 or so.


Yeah I'm trying to avoid ebay, I don't like selling "big-ticket" items there, but then I also don't have any heatware feedback so I didn't know if it would be hard to sell here/GH. Maybe I'll list on Craigslist for a few days and see if I get any interest.


----------



## a_ak57

Not having HW shouldn't be a big deal, just take a picture of the keyboard with your username and the date and that should be good enough for most people to trust you.


----------



## Dante80

Just ordered this wasd with MX Brown switches. Will post some pictures as soon as it arrives here (Greece..may take some time)..C:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante80*
> 
> Just ordered this wasd with MX Brown switches. Will post some pictures as soon as it arrives here (Greece..may take some time)..C:


Pink Floyd?


----------



## Dante80

Yep. I saw a tenkeyless design for it in a youtube video...just had to go for it.


----------



## a_ak57

Neat, but what's the numpad supposed to be?


----------



## Dante80

Oh..its an 8. My internet handle is *D*ante*8*0. The triangle in the dark side of the moon logo is the same as the greek letter for D (Δ), and the 8 finishes the username. I tried a number of different combinations for the keypad (like extending the rainbow etc) but the extra height of the enter and + keys in the pad made all of them look bad/weird. So..I figured to put the 8 in...

A tenkeyless would not have that problem, I need the pad for spreadsheet work though..


----------



## a_ak57

Ah, I see. It looked like an 8 but I wasn't sure if it was supposed to also be some floyd-related thing I didn't recognize.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone thinking about getting one of these? Looks like an interesting board, and for ~$113 shipped to the US, I'm pretty tempted to get one.
> 
> Now that I think about it, this probably isn't news, but still.


I am getting one. I got the green switch version. They are compatible with poker cases but you would need to get a plate too.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante80*
> 
> Just ordered this wasd with MX Brown switches. Will post some pictures as soon as it arrives here (Greece..may take some time)..C:


Nice keycaps!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

....

Sooner than I expected....


----------



## Jixr

Got my corsair mouse pad in. I've always wanted one, finally ordered one, and I think with my Duck Mini, its a little big....
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...e-4f41-85db-00043e9b0244_zps92f5b117.jpg.html


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante80*
> 
> Just ordered this wasd with MX Brown switches. Will post some pictures as soon as it arrives here (Greece..may take some time)..C:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have been playing around with the coloured keycaps on WASD as well, but wasn't as creative. Looks super awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my corsair mouse pad in. I've always wanted one, finally ordered one, and I think with my Duck Mini, its a little big....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...e-4f41-85db-00043e9b0244_zps92f5b117.jpg.html


That is one huge mousepad, And one tiny keyboard. The only reason I didn't get one of those is because I would have had to learn how to type without having the arrow keys there to correct mistakes and becaus it is not available here.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my corsair mouse pad in. I've always wanted one, finally ordered one, and I think with my Duck Mini, its a little big....
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...e-4f41-85db-00043e9b0244_zps92f5b117.jpg.html


I would buy one, but my desk is a weird shape and would not allow it to work.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats why the pokerX is superior to the poker2, it has arrow keys.
( and my duck mini is fully programmable, so I have arrows on it as well.


----------



## rv8000

Would anyone happen to know if the retail version of the Ducky Shine 4 has those awful volume/misc knobs, or was that simply a specialized sample? Will mostly like be my next keyboard as long as they've gotten rid of those hideous knobs.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks nice jixr, super clean setup as well.

How are you liking the mousepad? I have had this razer goliathus for quite some time and I might be interested in replacing it.


----------



## a_ak57

I actually just ordered a humongous mousepad myself since I was tired of having to shift over to the keyboard (my current mousepad takes up a lot of space, so I have to keep the board to the left or have it at two different elevations if I want it centered). Didn't get the MM200 though, went with the glorious pc gaming one. Nor do I have a 60% to go with it though for maximum centrality, been debating if I want to go HHKB or wait for a Poker II with clears to show up on massdrop again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if the retail version of the Ducky Shine 4 has those awful volume/misc knobs, or was that simply a specialized sample? Will mostly like be my next keyboard as long as they've gotten rid of those hideous knobs.


They ditched them, thankfully. The following topic has pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518793/just-received-my-ducky-shine-4-unboxing-included-in-link/0_50


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I actually just ordered a humongous mousepad myself since I was tired of having to shift over to the keyboard (my current mousepad takes up a lot of space, so I have to keep the board to the left or have it at two different elevations if I want it centered). Didn't get the MM200 though, went with the glorious pc gaming one. Nor do I have a 60% to go with it though for maximum centrality, been debating if I want to go HHKB or wait for a Poker II with clears to show up on massdrop again.
> They ditched them, thankfully. The follow topic has pics:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518793/just-received-my-ducky-shine-4-unboxing-included-in-link/0_50


Ty ty! So beautiful. *Mashes order button*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my corsair mouse pad in. I've always wanted one, finally ordered one, and I think with my Duck Mini, its a little big....
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...e-4f41-85db-00043e9b0244_zps92f5b117.jpg.html


That's awesome! I almost went with that one, but the Razer one I have now was cheaper at the time, and I see the size of that is actually bigger than I really have room for. I like the more subtle look of the Corsair pad for sure, though.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice jixr, super clean setup as well.
> How are you liking the mousepad? I have had this razer goliathus for quite some time and I might be interested in replacing it.


I like it, my mouse has been acting funky, its pretty old now, and previously I've been just using it on the desk surface, but its not the smoothest thing and on occasion has some tracking problems. My mouse glides really well over it,
Though I could see in time the edges of this one fraying up a bit. ( a lighter takes care of that though )
I'll probably buy a smaller one for work, this size is too big for my work desk.

My mat is almost too big for me, thinking of cutting it down a bit.
Though I suppose if you used a full sized keyboard it may not look so big.

Dang, I wanted to plug my XT in since I've not used it in forever but I can't find the cable.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow, that Ducky shine 4 does indeed look incredibly gorgeous....


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wow, that Ducky shine 4 does indeed look incredibly gorgeous....


So... Fricken... Pretty...


Really glad they took the knobs off, but what am I gonna do with dedicated calc, email, home, and whatever that 4th button are? GIVE ME DEDICATED MEDIA KEYS! Also, that spacebar...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

As you people with some deep pockets drool over a fancy, $200 keyboard, I'll be happily clicking away over here on a $60 Cherry MX Blue board....


----------



## wes1099

I have decided that I actually don't want MX greens in my infinity keyboard since I don't want to try to go from 45g straight to 80g. I am debating between blues and aftermarket springs, or clears. Which one should I do?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> As you people with some deep pockets drool over a fancy, $200 keyboard, I'll be happily clicking away over here on a $60 Cherry MX Blue board....


Trust me my pockets are not deep. Highschool income is very minimal. The only reason I can afford a keyboard now is because I get money for my birthday in 6 days.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Same. I saved up 3 months for this board. Lol.


----------



## Jixr

its okay, one day you guys will move on, move out, and have all the disposable income you want. As long as you don't have kids, you're golden.

Those 4 extra keys is what has always stopped me from buying a ducky


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have decided that I actually don't want MX greens in my infinity keyboard since I don't want to try to go from 45g straight to 80g. I am debating between blues and aftermarket springs, or clears. Which one should I do?


Clears. And if you don't like them, ergo clears are supposed to be fantastic (clears with lighter springs).


----------



## roflcopter159

Probably going to end up getting a job next semester. As long as I can save it and not spend it all on food/living supplies, I should have some more disposable income for things like keyboards and audio equipment.


----------



## Jixr

imo, clears are pretty over hyped. Spend $60 converting a keyboard to clears, just to turn around and sell it. Deff buy a switch kit or something,

Good thing about the infinity, is you can remove the top of the switches and swap out the spring/stem if you want to. If you ever wanted to trade or whatever I have just about every switch type you need.

The nice thing about greens over blues, is due to the heavier spring, it feels even more clicky and tactile since you need a little bit more force to get the slider over the hump.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> imo, clears are pretty over hyped. Spend $60 converting a keyboard to clears, just to turn around and sell it. Deff buy a switch kit or something,
> 
> Good thing about the infinity, is you can remove the top of the switches and swap out the spring/stem if you want to. If you ever wanted to trade or whatever I have just about every switch type you need.
> 
> The nice thing about greens over blues, is due to the heavier spring, it feels even more clicky and tactile since you need a little bit more force to get the slider over the hump.


Do clears feel like a heavy, quiet blue? If so, I have a feeling that they would be perfect (or at least ergo clears would be, one of the two)


----------



## Jixr

no, not as crisp as blues. but slightly crisper than browns.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I only got blues because loud. Logic.


----------



## DiaSin

Is the Infinity Keyboard only going to be available in the initial mass buy or will it be up for individual sale later? Although I would prefer full-size for my first mech.. I REALLY like the look of the Infinity, but I just don't have money right now.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> imo, clears are pretty over hyped. Spend $60 converting a keyboard to clears, just to turn around and sell it. Deff buy a switch kit or something,
> 
> Good thing about the infinity, is you can remove the top of the switches and swap out the spring/stem if you want to. If you ever wanted to trade or whatever I have just about every switch type you need.
> 
> The nice thing about greens over blues, is due to the heavier spring, it feels even more clicky and tactile since you need a little bit more force to get the slider over the hump.


I think I will end up getting either clears or greens for my infinity, and whichever I don't get for my infinity I will get to put in my quickfire TK. I found a place that sells 3d printed 6.5x spacebars, and I think I will get one of those to go on my quickfire tk also.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Is the Infinity Keyboard only going to be available in the initial mass buy or will it be up for individual sale later? Although I would prefer full-size for my first mech.. I REALLY like the look of the Infinity, but I just don't have money right now.


I doubt they will ever be for individual sale unless it is by a 3rd party seller. This keyboard will most likely be like the geekhack boards that can not be mass produced since there is not that much demand for them.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Is the Infinity Keyboard only going to be available in the initial mass buy or will it be up for individual sale later? Although I would prefer full-size for my first mech.. I REALLY like the look of the Infinity, but I just don't have money right now.


really really thinking about having one.








you have to bring your own key caps right?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> really really thinking about having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to bring your own key caps right?


The last thing I read said you could pick caps when ordering, with our without text.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> really really thinking about having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to bring your own key caps right?


Yeah, keycaps aren't included. I'd love to get an infinity, but right now my money's going to a Ducky Shine 3 with white LEDs and Greens (and a set of 62g springs) from another user on here. Here's to hoping another drop comes around soon.

Edit: as stated above, you can get a set of black PBT keycaps, but it'll be an extra cost.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> really really thinking about having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to bring your own key caps right?
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I read said you could pick caps when ordering, with our without text.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> really really thinking about having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to bring your own key caps right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keycaps aren't included. I'd love to get an infinity, but right now my money's going to a Ducky Shine 3 with white LEDs and Greens (and a set of 62g springs) from another user on here. Here's to hoping another drop comes around soon.
> 
> Edit: as stated above, you can get a set of black PBT keycaps, but it'll be an extra cost.
Click to expand...

thanks guys. think i might jump on it now


----------



## Jixr

I wouldn't suggest and infinity for a first mech. seems to nich to be a starting point.

Also, you have to solder it together, so take that into consideration.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So... Fricken... Pretty...
> 
> 
> Really glad they took the knobs off, but what am I gonna do with dedicated calc, email, home, and whatever that 4th button are? GIVE ME DEDICATED MEDIA KEYS! Also, that spacebar...


This is only partially joking... I could so go for a dedicated calculator button, I use the darn thing enough  But I want a ducky board at some point... Would be awesome to get orange backlighting and clear switches... But I'd be happy enough with white or red backlight and browns ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> As you people with some deep pockets drool over a fancy, $200 keyboard, I'll be happily clicking away over here on a $60 Cherry MX Blue board....


Deep pockets? What are deep pockets? Myself and my husband just save up here and there where we can in order to get the shinier things we would like.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> As you people with some deep pockets drool over a fancy, $200 keyboard, I'll be happily clicking away over here on a $60 Cherry MX Blue board....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I got some people mad. Didn't mean to do that - I should of thought before posting my reply.
> 
> I guess I'm impatient with my own build and wishin' I could afford to do more faster.
> 
> I apologize...
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! We are all that way at times waiting to build that killer system, and its always just a little (In my case, my current ultimate dream rig is about what a small house would cost) out of reach. If I never see another bag of Ramen noodles again, it would still be too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is right on the money for so many of us. Some people are happy building that 600 dollar gaming rig, and that's fine, but for those of us that want the best, we scratch and save wherever we can. I'm by no means rich, nor do I fall in to the middle class tax bracket having just graduated college, but I've forgone trips, parties, dinners, Starbucks, and all of the other things lots of people spend money on so I can afford to spend money on PCs.
> 
> At the end of the day it comes down to what you really want.
Click to expand...

Food for thought from another club


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, clears feel pretty meh to me as well. Mine are all pimped out though, lubed, 67g springs, stickers, etc. If you want a tactile switch I would suggest 55g topre over clears.

Topre are pretty smooth while clears are sharper. I can't really describe the feeling. The actual tactile bump is more sharp on clears and to me it doesn't feel as nice as topre. I still like them, I am typing on them right now but I feel like topre is the better tactile switch.

Might as well throw in a crosspost to keep pictures going, I liked this picture.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have decided that I actually don't want MX greens in my infinity keyboard since I don't want to try to go from 45g straight to 80g. I am debating between blues and aftermarket springs, or clears. Which one should I do?


Clears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its okay, one day you guys will move on, move out, and have all the disposable income you want. As long as you don't have kids, you're golden.
> 
> Those 4 extra keys is what has always stopped me from buying a ducky


What he said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do clears feel like a heavy, quiet blue? If so, I have a feeling that they would be perfect (or at least ergo clears would be, one of the two)


They have a smoother feel in my opinion, instead of clicking it's more of a clack.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a lovely looking keyboard HPE!

As for clears... I think the reason why I want them is... I enjoy how the MX Blues feels (especially in comparison to any other switches I've tried, and that includes my current MX Browns), but unfortunately the clickyness tends to cause issues when the spouse is trying to sleep (hence why the one of three reasons why my Coolermaster QuickFire stealth went back - other two were it being TKL (I couldn't do it) and that my pinkies just couldn't handle the stiffer springs over a long period of time).

Clears have that nice tactility to them that the Browns don't necessarily have.. I have been seriously considering a Topre keyboard though, since it just sounds like they're the lovely icing on the cake I'm hoping for... If that makes any sense.

EDIT: Ooooooh, MemoryExpress carries the NovaTouch now, but local stores are out. Grr.


----------



## a_ak57

Honestly, I'd look into getting a used realforce over the novatouch unless you already have a set of PBT caps you could throw on there (though even then, from what I've read the nova doesn't feel as good anyway). They have good resell so you wouldn't lose much even if you don't like it, and if you manage to score a deal via ebay auction you may not lose anything or even make a bit. Topre is one of those things that is kinda hard to recommend because for some it's like the end of the road and for others it's "what, I paid $200+ for something like a rubberdome?"

Reading comparisons really doesn't help either, I researched them for a long time and thought I had an understanding but eventually learned I really didn't. You can read as much as you want about soft tactility or "high end rubberdome" or whatever but it's kinda just like hearing about the difference of a mech vs membrane for the first time. Just something you have to try for yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's a lovely looking keyboard HPE!
> 
> As for clears... I think the reason why I want them is... I enjoy how the MX Blues feels (especially in comparison to any other switches I've tried, and that includes my current MX Browns), but unfortunately the clickyness tends to cause issues when the spouse is trying to sleep (hence why the one of three reasons why my Coolermaster QuickFire stealth went back - other two were it being TKL (I couldn't do it) and that my pinkies just couldn't handle the stiffer springs over a long period of time).
> 
> Clears have that nice tactility to them that the Browns don't necessarily have.. I have been seriously considering a Topre keyboard though, since it just sounds like they're the lovely icing on the cake I'm hoping for... If that makes any sense.
> 
> EDIT: Ooooooh, MemoryExpress carries the NovaTouch now, but local stores are out. Grr.


Thanks









Yeah, I really wish there was a way for there to be a quiet cherry mx blue switch. I had looked into cherry mx whites at one point in time but I couldn't bring myself to trying them with all the reports of non clicking out of the box and after light use.

Clears are pretty quiet though, so that is a plus if you are looking for something quiet.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really wish there was a way for there to be a quiet cherry mx blue switch. I had looked into cherry mx whites at one point in time but I couldn't bring myself to trying them with all the reports of non clicking out of the box and after light use.
> 
> Clears are pretty quiet though, so that is a plus if you are looking for something quiet.


That is definitely an issue with whites. My Pure has a few keys that sound a bit different and the esc key has no click at all. If it was an alpha that didn't click and all the rest did it would really bother me. I like the feel of them though, so I am good with the inconsistencies. I always find my way back to blues though, just a very satisfying switch to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> That is definitely an issue with whites. My Pure has a few keys that sound a bit different and the esc key has no click at all. If it was an alpha that didn't click and all the rest did it would really bother me. I like the feel of them though, so I am good with the inconsistencies. I always find my way back to blues though, just a very satisfying switch to me.


I wonder why they do that. i remember someone on geekhack had got a bag of 110 or something and only 40 of them clicked well.

From first hand experience, how much quieter do you find white switches to blues? It's hard to tell by youtube videos and everything because all mics are different.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, clears feel pretty meh to me as well. Mine are all pimped out though, lubed, 67g springs, stickers, etc. If you want a tactile switch I would suggest 55g topre over clears.
> 
> Topre are pretty smooth while clears are sharper. I can't really describe the feeling. The actual tactile bump is more sharp on clears and to me it doesn't feel as nice as topre. I still like them, I am typing on them right now but I feel like topre is the better tactile switch.


So you would suggest a 55g topre board as a quiet alternative to my MX Blues instead of MX Clears or Ergo-Clears?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So you would suggest a 55g topre board as a quiet alternative to my MX Blues instead of MX Clears or Ergo-Clears?


Well I don't think either of those switches are a real alternative to blues. None of them feel remotely similar to blues. But for tactile switches, I prefer 55g topre over ergo clears (Which seem to be everyones "god" cherry switch)


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder why they do that. i remember someone on geekhack had got a bag of 110 or something and only 40 of them clicked well.
> 
> From first hand experience, how much quieter do you find white switches to blues? It's hard to tell by youtube videos and everything because all mics are different.


It really hard to say because I bottom the crap out of every keystroke. When I push the switch slowly, the difference in the sound is more like you wrapped the switch in cotton. You can still hear the click, but it has a heavier sound - more of a "thwock" sound than a click to my ears. Probably has to do with the insane amount of lube that they put in them (also probably why they are so inconsistent - lube between the slider and the stem.)


----------



## ny4r

I own a Ducky Shine 3 with Blue switches (because of the clicky sound) and with Orange LEDs


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ny4r*
> 
> I own a Ducky Shine 3 with Blue switches (because of the clicky sound) and with Orange LEDs


Be sure to register for the club on the first page.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really wish there was a way for there to be a quiet cherry mx blue switch. I had looked into cherry mx whites at one point in time but I couldn't bring myself to trying them with all the reports of non clicking out of the box and after light use.
> 
> Clears are pretty quiet though, so that is a plus if you are looking for something quiet.


Scary part is I'm probably willing to get two keyboards total: One with blues and one with clears, and then just use the blues when the hubby's awake. We'll see though, because I'd first have to find a spot to have two keyboards ^-^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Honestly, I'd look into getting a used realforce over the novatouch unless you already have a set of PBT caps you could throw on there (though even then, from what I've read the nova doesn't feel as good anyway). They have good resell so you wouldn't lose much even if you don't like it, and if you manage to score a deal via ebay auction you may not lose anything or even make a bit. Topre is one of those things that is kinda hard to recommend because for some it's like the end of the road and for others it's "what, I paid $200+ for something like a rubberdome?"
> 
> Reading comparisons really doesn't help either, I researched them for a long time and thought I had an understanding but eventually learned I really didn't. You can read as much as you want about soft tactility or "high end rubberdome" or whatever but it's kinda just like hearing about the difference of a mech vs membrane for the first time. Just something you have to try for yourself.


Re-reading my post I forgot to say why I like that MemoryExpress has the Novatouch listed: to be able to get a very basic idea of whether or not I would like Topres in the first place ^-^

That realforce 104 with black on black keys is gorgeous..


----------



## a_ak57

Oh, you mean like they would actually have the board out for you to demo? That's pretty cool, only place I know of in the US that you can demo topre is the elitekeyboards store in california which isn't exactly accessible for most of us. I have the 104UB and it's indeed really nice looking, it's basically a stealth keyboard but the legend is still kinda there if you need it. I'm gonna be replacing it with the HHKB though since I'd really prefer the smaller footprint. Or maybe I'll just bring it to work...


----------



## Akusho

Hey guys. Just wanted to ask for a quick advice.
I've been eager to buy a mech keyboard for a long time. I've never tried any switches, but figured that brown ones are a good middle ground for both typing and gaming

Where I'm from there's not a lot of variety of keyboards to choose from (mostly Black/Blue/Razer switches or the expensive DAS keyboards), and since I have relatives coming in from Canada I thought maybe I could buy something off newegg there. Can you guys suggest a good and relatively cheap model from this page: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100056746%20600470469&IsNodeId=1&name=Brown%20Cherry%20MX ? I figured Corsair K70 is the best choice from the reviews, but maybe you guys could suggest better.

Also, if there are any Canadians from Toronto here that could suggest a better keyboard and a place to buy it from it would be great too.


----------



## fleetfeather

Vortex 60% Cases on MD


----------



## a_ak57

Poker II with clears is back up on massdrop as well.

Figures, I pulled the trigger on an HHKB yesterday and my other top choice for a 60% shows up. I really want to try clears (and ergo clears) and have worries about the HHKB layout, but I also shouldn't keep spending money on keyboards. :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Poker II with clears is back up on massdrop as well.
> 
> Figures, I pulled the trigger on an HHKB yesterday and my other top choice for a 60% shows up. I really want to try clears (and ergo clears) and have worries about the HHKB layout, but I also shouldn't keep spending money on keyboards. :/


Be sure to give your opinions on the hhkb, that is one of the two keyboards left that I have any interest in at the moment. I just wish there was a black HHKB type s, makes no sense that they only make a white type s


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted to ask for a quick advice.
> I've been eager to buy a mech keyboard for a long time. I've never tried any switches, but figured that brown ones are a good middle ground for both typing and gaming
> 
> Where I'm from there's not a lot of variety of keyboards to choose from (mostly Black/Blue/Razer switches or the expensive DAS keyboards), and since I have relatives coming in from Canada I thought maybe I could buy something off newegg there. Can you guys suggest a good and relatively cheap model from this page: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100056746%20600470469&IsNodeId=1&name=Brown%20Cherry%20MX ? I figured Corsair K70 is the best choice from the reviews, but maybe you guys could suggest better.
> 
> Also, if there are any Canadians from Toronto here that could suggest a better keyboard and a place to buy it from it would be great too.


I bought my Ducky from NCIX, they have a Canadian site at NCIX.ca


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Be sure to give your opinions on the hhkb, that is one of the two keyboards left that I have any interest in at the moment. I just wish there was a black HHKB type s, makes no sense that they only make a white type s


Will do, though it'll be a while since I've never used a 60% and will have to acclimate. I actually got the type-s, would have preferred black too but oh well. Was gonna just get a regular black board but came upon a used type-s for not much more so I figured why not.


----------



## wes1099

I am going to get clears on my infinity so I can bring it to school and not irritate people to much. I also think I am going to pick up a set of the blank black DSA caps. The vortex 60% aluminum case is a great deal on massdrop right now, just wish I had an extra $60...


----------



## Jixr

Nah, save your money and get a tex case, the vortex case is cast alum where the Tex case is CNC machined out of a solid block of alum.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nah, save your money and get a tex case, the vortex case is cast alum where the Tex case is CNC machined out of a solid block of alum.


I'm thinking about getting a custom case made, but I don't know how to start. Are there any good places where I can get help modeling a case without too high of a cost?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a *custom case made*, but I don't know how to start. Are there any good places where I can get help modeling a case *without too high of a cost*?


paradoxical statement


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a custom case made, but I don't know how to start. Are there any good places where I can get help modeling a case without too high of a cost?


it would just be cheaper to buy a really nice high end one then getting your own made. Tex cases are around $120, and they are pretty inexpensive considering some cases can get up to $4-500

Aside from the cost of materials, you have design time, as well as machine time. And if you done goof'd on the design and its not right, you gotta start all over.

I'm a designer myself, and helped another OCN"er develop his own plate to be made, and even machining a one off item like that was super expensive.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Boom. Came fast. Now I'm one of the cool kids!!!


----------



## CptAsian

I think I'm going to grab a pack of these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/led-color-changer

Two in red and one in orange for my TKL. Last minute decision, I know. Anything I should look out for?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Why not just get some erasable markers and run over the LEDs with that? Just an idea, y'know...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Oh, you mean like they would actually have the board out for you to demo? That's pretty cool, only place I know of in the US that you can demo topre is the elitekeyboards store in california which isn't exactly accessible for most of us. I have the 104UB and it's indeed really nice looking, it's basically a stealth keyboard but the legend is still kinda there if you need it. I'm gonna be replacing it with the HHKB though since I'd really prefer the smaller footprint. Or maybe I'll just bring it to work...


Well, they don't have many out on demo, but the great thing is if you ask they'll open up the package for you so you can try it out. Ask even nicer and they'll even plug it in for you, fire up Notepad and let you REALLY see how it feels. Well, at least the guys at the return/service desk anyways ^_^ A couple of the local sales guys at the store I frequent are usually fairly nice about it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Be sure to give your opinions on the hhkb, that is one of the two keyboards left that I have any interest in at the moment. I just wish there was a black HHKB type s, makes no sense that they only make a white type s


Yeah, a black HHKB would be rather interesting that's for sure!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

WOOT, love Blue Switches! Super clicky, and it makes doing homework fun!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> WOOT, love Blue Switches! Super clicky, and it *almost* makes doing homework fun!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted to ask for a quick advice.
> I've been eager to buy a mech keyboard for a long time. I've never tried any switches, but figured that brown ones are a good middle ground for both typing and gaming
> 
> Where I'm from there's not a lot of variety of keyboards to choose from (mostly Black/Blue/Razer switches or the expensive DAS keyboards), and since I have relatives coming in from Canada I thought maybe I could buy something off newegg there. Can you guys suggest a good and relatively cheap model from this page: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100056746%20600470469&IsNodeId=1&name=Brown%20Cherry%20MX ? I figured Corsair K70 is the best choice from the reviews, but maybe you guys could suggest better.
> 
> Also, if there are any Canadians from Toronto here that could suggest a better keyboard and a place to buy it from it would be great too.


I second Blaise170 in recommending NCIX. Stick with a Ducky (9008 if you want full size or 9087 if you want TKL). Best bang for the buck and the quality


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Does Ncix canada carry the shines as well?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Why not just get some erasable markers and run over the LEDs with that? Just an idea, y'know...


Huh. I probably never would have thought of that... probably because I'm too "OCD". I feel like it would get kinda sloppy if I end up wanting to redo the colors too much. Interesting idea, though.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> it would just be cheaper to buy a really nice high end one then getting your own made. Tex cases are around $120, and they are pretty inexpensive considering some cases can get up to $4-500
> 
> Aside from the cost of materials, you have design time, as well as machine time. And if you done goof'd on the design and its not right, you gotta start all over.
> 
> I'm a designer myself, and helped another OCN"er develop his own plate to be made, and even machining a one off item like that was super expensive.


Even if it was 3D printed? We have one at school that I used for Computational Art last year and I could get access to it again if I ask nicely.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Does Ncix canada carry the shines as well?


Yes. The models I posted are the Shine boards.

http://www.ncix.com/category/keyboards-14-101.htm

Note that the "S" models are shines and are backlit with abs caps. The "P" models are Premier and are not backlit, but come with dyesub pbt caps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Good to know that Ducky keyboards can be readily found that way... Any real difference between the ABS and PBT keycaps on Ducky keyboards?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Uhh, quick question... Any advice on keeping my mech in tiptop shape? I am a heavy typer and I love to play TF2. I get a lot more "CLACKS" than "CLICKS".


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Uhh, quick question... Any advice on keeping my mech in tiptop shape? I am a heavy typer and I love to play TF2. I get a lot more "CLACKS" than "CLICKS".


Treat it like a nice new phone. No cheetos, don't spill stuff in it, don't throw it, don't drop it, don't run over it in a car, keep it far away from acetone and wd40 (they ruin ABS plastic).


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lol, no cheetos. I hate cheetos anyways. >_>

Will do. Anything as far as maitenance goes?


----------



## a_ak57

They're just keyboards, make sure your hands are clean and dust under the caps once in a while and that's about it. You don't need to lube them up every 6 months or something like that.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ah, cool. Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, they don't have many out on demo, but the great thing is if you ask they'll open up the package for you so you can try it out. Ask even nicer and they'll even plug it in for you, fire up Notepad and let you REALLY see how it feels. Well, at least the guys at the return/service desk anyways ^_^ A couple of the local sales guys at the store I frequent are usually fairly nice about it too.
> Yeah, a black HHKB would be rather interesting that's for sure!


Well there is a black HHKB, just not a black HHKB Type-S. I wouldn't think twice about ordering one if I could get a blank black type s.


----------



## a_ak57

I wonder if it'd be possible to put the silent switches into a black HHKB case? I know the silent ones are longer but dunno if there's anything else different physically that'd make it incompatible (given the case-mounting and all).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I wonder if it'd be possible to put the silent switches into a black HHKB case? I know the silent ones are longer but dunno if there's anything else different physically that'd make it incompatible (given the case-mounting and all).


It's possible, I do not know all the specifics but bunnylake has a black hhkb with type s sliders and 55g domes. Crazy board.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know that Ducky keyboards can be readily found that way... Any real difference between the ABS and PBT keycaps on Ducky keyboards?


Different plastic, so a different feel. The pbt is a harder plastic so it lasts much longer before it starts to get shiny and it generally produces a higher pitch sound than abs caps. Having said that, the difference in feel is highly subjective. Some people swear by pbt, some by abs. I prefer abs caps myself - caps with some shine (not just oily and dirty), have a grippyness that I like. Also, the pbt caps that Ducky uses are thicker than most so they are generally considered much nicer. I am not a fan of the stock Ducky Shine keycaps - they are thin and coated with black then lasered so that the legends are translucent.

Ducky pbt:


Ducky Shine keycaps:


It really comes down to what you prefer. Read around on geekhack to get a better idea of what would suit you better. Do you want the flash of the leds, or the colorful caps of the premier?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Different plastic, so a different feel. The pbt is a harder plastic so it lasts much longer before it starts to get shiny and it generally produces a higher pitch sound than abs caps. Having said that, the difference in feel is highly subjective. Some people swear by pbt, some by abs. I prefer abs caps myself - caps with some shine (not just oily and dirty), have a grippyness that I like. Also, the pbt caps that Ducky uses are thicker than most so they are generally considered much nicer. I am not a fan of the stock Ducky Shine keycaps - they are thin and coated with black then lasered so that the legends are translucent.
> 
> Ducky pbt:
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine keycaps:
> 
> 
> It really comes down to what you prefer. Read around on geekhack to get a better idea of what would suit you better. Do you want the flash of the leds, or the colorful caps of the premier?


In all honesty... While I do like backlighting somewhat, I haven't really found any actual benefit to such since I don't normally actually look down at my keyboard. The biggest thing is, assuming my current keyboard (G710+) I want higher quality keycaps than standard or the MaxKeyboards Translucent side printed ones I have. Thicker dye-sublimation keycaps sound like a godsend though. Also, I do like some of the colour combinations that are out there that come stock with their keyboards... Grey/Blue being a nice set.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I wonder if it'd be possible to put the silent switches into a black HHKB case? I know the silent ones are longer but dunno if there's anything else different physically that'd make it incompatible (given the case-mounting and all).


Yeah, they're exactly the same keyboard. You just have to swap out the sliders and/or domes.

The silenced stems are indeed longer but that doesn't affect anything.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In all honesty... While I do like backlighting somewhat, I haven't really found any actual benefit to such since I don't normally actually look down at my keyboard. The biggest thing is, assuming my current keyboard (G710+) I want higher quality keycaps than standard or the MaxKeyboards Translucent side printed ones I have. Thicker dye-sublimation keycaps sound like a godsend though. Also, I do like some of the colour combinations that are out there that come stock with their keyboards... Grey/Blue being a nice set.


PBT is love, PBT is life.
Edit: quoted everyone but the person I wanted to quote -.-


----------



## a_ak57

Interesting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Yeah, they're exactly the same keyboard. You just have to swap out the sliders and/or domes.
> 
> The silenced stems are indeed longer but that doesn't affect anything.


Neat, now I have something to contemplate doing some day. Though I guess I should find out if I actually like the HHKB first. >_>

I really do wish topre would just sell the bloody domes though, kinda ridiculous you have to actually buy a board to transfer


----------



## GZJR

finally decided on what im going to get


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know that Ducky keyboards can be readily found that way... Any real difference between the ABS and PBT keycaps on Ducky keyboards?


http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#user_heading3

And I agree, the stock Ducky Shine 3 keycaps aren't great.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Well, I tried to have a Skype chat with my friends on my Cherry MX Blue board.... They just yelled at me, as my keyboard was too loud. LOL!


----------



## Paradigm84

There's a ridiculous amount of mechanical keyboard stuff on Massdrop today, I count 13 things.









Probably a good thing that I've already planned on buying other stuff, or I'd be a few hundred dollars poorer right now.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Well, I tried to have a Skype chat with my friends on my Cherry MX Blue board.... They just yelled at me, as my keyboard was too loud. LOL!


Tell em where to shove it!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There's a ridiculous amount of mechanical keyboard stuff on Massdrop today, I count 13 things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a good thing that I've already planned on buying other stuff, or I'd be a few hundred dollars poorer right now.


Yeah, I'm looking at buying in on a few of those things :/

---

and a 3d printed case wouldn't be the most sturdy or nicest looking thing out there, 3d printers, even high end ones are still pretty rough.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally go for the Poker II with MX Clears and the PBT keycaps, maybe the metal case as well, if I had the money to throw away at the moment.


----------



## a_ak57

The Poker IIs come with PBT caps, unless you're talking about the rainbow ones.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> The Poker IIs come with PBT caps, unless you're talking about the rainbow ones.


Neither, these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps?mode_guest=open

And I'd be using them for the Shine 3, to replace the bad stock ones.


----------



## a_ak57

Ah, for some reason assumed you meant the caps would be for the Poker. I am curious how those would be for the shine, I've only seem a few pics which make it seem like the backlight really bleeds through them a lot but I dunno if that's just due to the pictures.

And I agree with the recent sentiments about the shine caps, seems to be something that isn't mentioned when they're recommended (people will caution about cherry stabilizers but not the meh caps).


----------



## Jixr

I'm so in on a set of the rainbow caps, throw em on my busted up poker and either a bright pink or purple case, and pow! ugliest keyboard ever.

I kinda want the vortex set as well, just because they are so cheap and are nice thick PBT caps, don't care for the color or the legends.

There are white ones too on ebay, but I can't confirm if they are thick or not.
Looks like they are, i'll pick up a set off ebay as well.

I've been wanting to change up my keycaps, and ever since I got thick PBT caps, my thin pbt caps just don't feel as nice.

I'll probably sell off a set or two once my new ones come in.

I was super close to buying a really nice keycap set, but $140 for a single set that I cant even use the bottom row on is alot of money ( though its so pretty )


----------



## a_ak57

Nah, ugliest would be if you put them on a choc mini.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I don't really care for the rainbow that much, but since all my keyboards are very modern and sleek looking, figured it would be fun to have a bright crazy looking keyboard.

Also good news!

My group buy for a korean keyboard is starting to get shipped out, so hopefully not too much longer, and another keycap set I bought into is being shipped out as well.


----------



## JayKthnx

Maybe I'll get back to work on my tkl project after I finish my current class. Still need to get a few more blues for it though. Lol


----------



## Blaise170

Thoroughly cleaned the Chicony and did a 24 hour session of Retr0bright for both, my Chicony and my Cherry.


Spoiler: Before:










Spoiler: After:


----------



## fleetfeather

that is one ugly ass keyboard


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that is one ugly ass keyboard


Which?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lucky Charms keycaps! Lol. Got a response back from Adesso; the MKB-135B has genuine Cherry MX, the 20 million press life was just an error on older model boxes. Phewf!


----------



## Jixr

chill out man, there are any 'levels' of cherry switches where some will break sooner than later.
talk about getting sucked into the marketing.


----------



## a_ak57

to be fair, if they were trying to con people with fake switches they wouldn't tell you that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Lucky Charms keycaps! Lol. Got a response back from Adesso; the MKB-135B has genuine Cherry MX, the 20 million press life was just an error on older model boxes. Phewf!


Unless they've changed something, clicky MX switches are rated for 20 million keypresses as listed in this specification on page 3:

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0146/0900766b8014611b.pdf


----------



## fleetfeather

I haven't yet tried this myself, but I know there's a few Poker II owners around here, so I figured I'd ask in advance to save myself the frustration:

On the new Ducky Mini's, there's an option to use keyboard keys to control the mouse pointer. Is it possible to replicate this functionality on a poker II?


----------



## Jixr

lets put it this way, this past week, i've pressed my most frequent key (esc) around 23,000 times.

23,000x52(weeks in a year ) = 1.19m clicks a year, which means it would basically take me 10-20 years before I physically wore the key out.

No need to get worried over wearing out key switches or anything like that.

The click life rating is just another marketing gimmick.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unless they've changed something, clicky MX switches are rated for 20 million keypresses as listed in this specification on page 3:
> 
> http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0146/0900766b8014611b.pdf


Apparently they changed it earlier this year (or maybe last) so that all the switches are estimated at 50 million.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lets put it this way, this past week, i've pressed my most frequent key (esc) around 23,000 times.
> 
> 23,000x52(weeks in a year ) = 1.19m clicks a year, which means it would basically take me 10-20 years before I physically wore the key out.
> 
> No need to get worried over wearing out key switches or anything like that.
> 
> The click life rating is just another marketing gimmick.


Assuming 50 million is the minimum clicks between failure that would be true, but I'm not sure if the 50 million is the mean clicks between failure instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Apparently they changed it earlier this year (or maybe last) so that all the switches are estimated at 50 million.


Ah ok, maybe they've improved the design or done further testing to see whether 50 million is a reasonable estimate.


----------



## Jixr

either way, its nothing to be worried about.

Its just like milage in a car, its just a number, as long as its in good shape and taken care of, you'll be fine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> either way, its nothing to be worried about.
> 
> Its just like milage in a car, its just a number, as long as its in good shape and taken care of, you'll be fine.


Unless their switches had appalling quality control and it was 50 million + 45 million.


----------



## Jixr

+/- 45 million it would still take me over 2+ years to wear out the switch


----------



## SLOWION




----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*


Could you spoiler that next time? You broke my phone.









Very nice style though.


----------



## GZJR

anyone know where i can find side printed grey keycaps. dont have to be the best but not the worst either. dont really mind spending some cash
cherry mx btw


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Could you spoiler that next time? You broke my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice style though.


Spoilering won't do anything, at least on the desktop version of OCN. Images still load. Not sure about mobile.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> anyone know where i can find side printed grey keycaps. dont have to be the best but not the worst either. dont really mind spending some cash
> cherry mx btw


Like this?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps

I'm going to grab a blank set myself.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> anyone know where i can find side printed grey keycaps. dont have to be the best but not the worst either. dont really mind spending some cash
> cherry mx btw
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps
> 
> I'm going to grab a blank set myself.
Click to expand...



thats 100% what im looking for


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Neither, these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps?mode_guest=open
> 
> And I'd be using them for the Shine 3, to replace the bad stock ones.


I was just about to ask how the quality of those keycaps are until....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Like this?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps
> 
> I'm going to grab a blank set myself.


Glad to hear you recommend them, because I want something other than these MaxKeyboard translucent ones. Do the Vortex ones show backlighting by chance, or? ....Not that it matters too too much since I'll probably go with the side-printed ones...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Regretting my keyboard choice... Haven't even used my num pad yet... Could have had a tenkey-less board!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wait for a online math class... I have the same board. Just have to remember to turn on the numlock.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wait for a online math class... I have the same board. Just have to remember to turn on the numlock.


Nah, ya just buy a dedicated mechanical numpad!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Could you spoiler that next time? You broke my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice style though.


I have the same issue occasionally, but very rarely now that I got my LG G3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Spoilering won't do anything, at least on the desktop version of OCN. Images still load. Not sure about mobile.


If you use the tapatalk app then spoilers are not even loaded, not sure about the mobile sight though.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was just about to ask how the quality of those keycaps are until....
> Glad to hear you recommend them, because I want something other than these MaxKeyboard translucent ones. Do the Vortex ones show backlighting by chance, or? ....Not that it matters too too much since I'll probably go with the side-printed ones...


The vortex caps are thick PBT caps, and they are black, so light will most likely not show through at all. You will however get a nice glow coming from underneath each key.


----------



## Jixr

actually they are more of a dark charcoal gray than solid black.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> actually they are more of a dark charcoal gray than solid black.


True.


----------



## HPE1000

Joined my first drop on massdrop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## roflcopter159

Home for the weekend and using my mx blues on my desk at home. I have forgotten how wonderful the click-thock-click-thock sound is on this desk.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Home for the weekend and using my mx blues on my desk at home. I have forgotten how wonderful the click-thock-click-thock sound is on this desk.


I only have my MX Blues since monday, but I know the heavenly sound you are talking about


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Joined my first drop on massdrop ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


And now you get to join the fun part of waiting for 2 months for your order to ship.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know where you can get artistic Alps keycaps? I know you can get blanks from Signature Plastics but I want something for my ESC key.

@Jixr

If you're still interested in the rainbow keycaps, I might be willing to sell them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I only have my MX Blues since monday, but I know the heavenly sound you are talking about


I love it too, but I like the sound of my Blue Alps better now that I own some.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And now you get to join the fun part of waiting for 2 months for your order to ship.


I wouldn't be surprised if they got to my door before the near identical round 3 dark grey blank pbt cherry profile keycap group buy I got in a while ago. The manufacturer just kinda went silent on that groupbuy.

I will be interested to see how the keycaps compare anyway, they might turn out looking the exact same but I don't mind having a couple sets like this.


----------



## a_ak57

Well, got my HHKB Type-S today and my thoughts on it are \\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> @Jixr
> If you're still interested in the rainbow keycaps, I might be willing to sell them.


I've already ordered a set off massdrop though depending on your asking price I still make take them.


----------



## Jixr

I think after my next build gets finished, I think I want a lightsaver.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The vortex caps are thick PBT caps, and they are black, so light will most likely not show through at all. You will however get a nice glow coming from underneath each key.


Hmmm, for the price it definitely sounds interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> actually they are more of a dark charcoal gray than solid black.


Ooooooooooh... Now I really want to pull the pin to see how they are in person...


----------



## HPE1000

☑ PBT
☑ Cherry Profile
☑ Affordable

What more could you ask for?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ☑ PBT
> ☑ Cherry Profile
> ☑ Affordable
> 
> What more could you ask for?


Cookies, brownies..... A nice platter of honey garlic wings? Two pounds of perfectly smoked brisket? My only issue that I'm trying to figure out is how I'd cover up the G-keys as well as the 1x Windows keys that my G710+ has. I've considered two keycap sets, but that's beyond overkill.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cookies, brownies..... A nice platter of honey garlic wings? Two pounds of perfectly smoked brisket? My only issue that I'm trying to figure out is how I'd cover up the G-keys as well as the 1x Windows keys that my G710+ has. I've considered two keycap sets, but that's beyond overkill.


Fill it with click clacks XD


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

MX BLUES FTW!


----------



## a_ak57

So my first foray with blank keys has been not as much of a change as I expected (though i guess I shouldn't have expected much since I touch type almost everything except some of the number row symbols). I'm a bit worried about gaming though, since I still check the keyboard to hit right-side keys. I'm hoping that I've developed the instinct to pick out the key just based on position and don't actually need the letter. Anyone actually use them in games or is it only typists who use blanks?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fill it with click clacks XD


I dunno... That's even pricier than going with the FRiED keyset on PMK


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think after my next build gets finished, I think I want a lightsaver.


After my infinity keyboard I would really like to get the stuff to build a phantom keyboard, but I also want a topre board. I would love a lightsaver, but I would want to build it myself. Maybe a KMAC would be cool too.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've already ordered a set off massdrop though depending on your asking price I still make take them.


How much would you offer on them?


----------



## Jixr

Well, I just paid $30 shipped for a new set, so... Pm me or whatever.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Well, got my HHKB Type-S today and my thoughts on it are \\\\\\\\\\\\\


LOL this is great


----------



## Danzle

After some days of fruitless search for a TKL/60% keyboard in switzerland i found something strange: Rapoo Wireless Mechanical Keyboard KX

http://www.rapoo.com/ProductShow.aspx?PType=8fQpYH%2b%2b7i8%3d&PID=uCupl3PJuVw%3d



It looks really decent, has backlit, is wireless and is mechanical but i never heard of "rapoo". Is it something good for dayli use and gaming? It's the only keyboard that covers all my wishes (somehow) that i can buy with CH-Leyout.

Edit: Are there F and media toutchkeys?







It's joust to early in the morning to think straight...


----------



## Angrychair

eww no, what is that profile?!?!?! It does look pretty cool though, maybe with some standard keycaps it would be awesome.


----------



## Angrychair

At any rate, here is how I 60%


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Pretty sure "Rapoo" is lamp in Chinese.... LOL


----------



## Nephalem

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for the October '14 KOTM:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516739/keyboard-of-the-month-october-14


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Could you spoiler that next time? You broke my phone.


mission accomplished









j/k, didn't know mobile devices had problems with gifs


----------



## Danzle

The Rapoo KX dosn't has cherry mx switches, but some "homemade" switches with identical form. I send them a mail regarding the compatibility of keycaps, let's see what the will say.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> mission accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, didn't know mobile devices had problems with gifs


Usually not a problem but that was a huge GIF.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> After some days of fruitless search for a TKL/60% keyboard in switzerland i found something strange: Rapoo Wireless Mechanical Keyboard KX
> 
> http://www.rapoo.com/ProductShow.aspx?PType=8fQpYH%2b%2b7i8%3d&PID=uCupl3PJuVw%3d
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really decent, has backlit, is wireless and is mechanical but i never heard of "rapoo". Is it something good for dayli use and gaming? It's the only keyboard that covers all my wishes (somehow) that i can buy with CH-Leyout.
> 
> Edit: Are there F and media toutchkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's joust to early in the morning to think straight...


Rapoo has visibility where I'm from, and I have a couple of their wireless KBs that I use for my WD TV live (I hate the remote and got a mini KB from them)! It's pretty reliable and I've never had any issues for the 2 KBs I have. The ones I got even have a metal case instead of plastic so I really like the quality they offer for the price!


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Rapoo has visibility where I'm from, and I have a couple of their wireless KBs that I use for my WD TV live (I hate the remote and got a mini KB from them)! It's pretty reliable and I've never had any issues for the 2 KBs I have. The ones I got even have a metal case instead of plastic so I really like the quality they offer for the price!


Good to know, thanks! I would bought it anyway just because they're really cheap.


----------



## wes1099

A few days ago I took apart my Quickfire TK to remove some LEDs, and while I was at it I cleaned a few switches that I had spilled tea in a while ago. I used some skate bearing lube on the few sticky switches after I cleaned them and it works really nice. Of course I tested it to see if it was conductive and ABS plastic safe, and it was. Lubed blacks and reds feel so much better than stock imo, but I am not sure if I want to spend the time lubing all 92 switches. I will most likely lube the switches on my infinity keyboard since there are only 60 some switches, and I might sticker them too. Does anybody know if stickers have an impact on the sound of the keyboard?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I will most likely lube the switches on my infinity keyboard since there are only 60 some switches, and I might sticker them too. Does anybody know if stickers have an impact on the sound of the keyboard?


stickers won't affect the sound, and on a plated keyboard, they do nothing other than have a cosmetic affect.


----------



## tigim101

Hey my brother really wants a Cherry Black Switch TKL Keyboard on the cheap, they seem almost impossible to find. Seems like cooler master doesn't make any more of them, cheapest Ive found is a DUCKY TKL for 99$, anyone know of any other alternatives?


----------



## Nephalem

Does anybody know of any Black ABS or PBT Dye-sub keycaps with Blue legends? Preferably a universal set seeing as my keyboard doesn't have a standard layout to my knowledge.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Hey my brother really wants a Cherry Black Switch TKL Keyboard on the cheap, they seem almost impossible to find. Seems like cooler master doesn't make any more of them, cheapest Ive found is a DUCKY TKL for 99$, anyone know of any other alternatives?


Just so you know, CoolerMaster quick producing the MX black version of the QFR awhile back, though there is one in the OCN classifieds for a good price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Does anybody know of any Black ABS or PBT Dye-sub keycaps with Blue legends? Preferably a universal set seeing as my keyboard doesn't have a standard layout to my knowledge.


You cant dye sub lighter colors on top of dark colors, so you won't find any dye sub sets like that.
You'll have to find a double shot set, and the only black/blue combo I know would be one from a group buy set, and to get one of those, you'll have to find someone who bought in on the original buy, and is willing to sell their set.


----------



## Danzle

Just got an mail from Rapoo regarding the keycaps and the switches of the new Rapoo KX:
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> The keycaps of KX can't be replaced, please note. And the switch is Cherry MX Yellow.
> 
> Thanks for your support to our products!
> Best Regards


Cherry MX Yellow


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Just got an mail from Rapoo regarding the keycaps and the switches of the new Rapoo KX:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear customer,
> The keycaps of KX can't be replaced, please note. And the switch is Cherry MX Yellow.
> 
> Thanks for your support to our products!
> Best Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry MX Yellow
Click to expand...

Nice. Did you send them a message back correcting them?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Just got an mail from Rapoo regarding the keycaps and the switches of the new Rapoo KX:
> Cherry MX Yellow


Maybe they found a bunch of the Pale Yellows.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

LOL, it is real however!


----------



## HPE1000

They are yellow, just not cherry mx. And there are cherry mx yellow switches, although they are very rare.

I can't remember their name but there is this one person out there with this insane collection of rare cherry switches.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

This guy? http://deskthority.net/photos-f62/yab8433408-s-cherry-switches-t2149.html


----------



## Danzle

I ordered one rapoo kx now. I will take some measures of the key caps to see why they are not changeable.

and yes, i send a mail back regarding those switches and caps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are yellow, just not cherry mx. And there are cherry mx yellow switches, although they are very rare.
> 
> I can't remember their name but there is this one person out there with this insane collection of rare cherry switches.


There's two types I believe, Hirose Cherry MX Pale Yellow and another kind I don't know the name of.


----------



## Jixr

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3473_zpsc9cc77e3.jpg.html
My beater poker, right now it has blues with 80g springs, slightly heavier than greens.

When I get some free time I'm going to be painting the case either purple or pink, and am currently waiting on my rainbow keycap set to arrive. When i get those i'll clay weight it and a few other things.

I've been trying to decide on what I can do that will really make it crazy.

I may experiment with taking the switch housing tops off and painting them, but that sounds kinda iffy.

any ideas on making this thing as wild as possible?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This guy? http://deskthority.net/photos-f62/yab8433408-s-cherry-switches-t2149.html


Yessir, thank you


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3473_zpsc9cc77e3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> any ideas on making this thing as wild as possible?


I don't know the red PCB is already pretty wild









Honestly though, maybe draw some kind of wierd logo on one or both of the sides, THAT would be wild


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3473_zpsc9cc77e3.jpg.html
> My beater poker, right now it has blues with 80g springs, slightly heavier than greens.
> 
> When I get some free time I'm going to be painting the case either purple or pink, and am currently waiting on my rainbow keycap set to arrive. When i get those i'll clay weight it and a few other things.
> 
> I've been trying to decide on what I can do that will really make it crazy.
> 
> I may experiment with taking the switch housing tops off and painting them, but that sounds kinda iffy.
> 
> any ideas on making this thing as wild as possible?


Put some mismatched leds in there. Half red half green. Perhaps alternate rows from top to bottom?


----------



## Duscha

Does anybody know something about white o-rings? I found these along with reds and blacks. They are supposedly soft, possibly softer than reds. At least that's what the translated comments said. I couldn't decide and just ordered all 3 of them for 7$ total.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Put some mismatched leds in there. Half red half green. Perhaps alternate rows from top to bottom?


I can't add LED's unfortunately, if I could, I would just add rainbow led's to match the keycaps


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Does anybody know something about white o-rings? I found these along with reds and blacks. They are supposedly soft, possibly softer than reds. At least that's what the translated comments said. I couldn't decide and just ordered all 3 of them for 7$ total.


Where'd you get those from? No durometer/hardness rating listed?


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Where'd you get those from? No durometer/hardness rating listed?


here: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4356180370.28.toPeXj&id=19552927883

No information are given about durometer/hardness rating. Since the WASD o-rings aren't available here I just went for it. They should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## a_ak57

That's a shame, was hoping there'd be some numbers to assume are durometer. Oh well, I guess you'll be able to let us know how they are anyway.


----------



## Danzle

Rapoo answered again regarding the keycaps (i send today a mail regarding the yellow cherrys):
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> It is not because of the size of the keycaps. The keycaps of KX are different from keycaps of other mechanical keyboards, they are ultra slim, it is easy to destory the keys.
> 
> Thanks for your support to our products!
> Best Regards


----------



## Jixr

yeah, kx are different than mx, so now it makes sense.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I can't add LED's unfortunately, if I could, I would just add rainbow led's to match the keycaps


Why no LEDs? I assume that is part of the reason why it is your beater poker?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Why no LEDs? I assume that is part of the reason why it is your beater poker?


The poker2 has full LED support, where the PokerX doesn't.

its my beater because no one would buy it because half of the pcb is broken and the switches had to be hand wired.


----------



## roflcopter159

Gotcha. So the PokerX doesn't support LEDs at all? Or are there just limitations to what it will support?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Gotcha. So the PokerX doesn't support LEDs at all? Or are there just limitations to what it will support?


Stock it only has LED's on the escape spacebar, right shift, cntrl, alt and fn key.

The led's only turn on when you have escape active or are using the right cluster as arrow keys.

In theory, yeah I could wire up LED's to the power source, but it would be a huge pain to hand wire 61 leds and would be a wireing nightmare


----------



## wes1099

I just finished lubing all the keys I use when gaming, and so far I am liking it. I even got to use my new fancy soldering equipment.

They recently released a version of the infinity keyboard with a normal plate, and I would totally buy it except for the fact that I can not currently afford to spend an extra $100 on a case. Hopefully the plate will be sold separately at some point, but if not I could get a plate from GON.


----------



## Blaise170

Saw this posted elsewhere and found it really interesting. Tour of the Cherry keyboard factory.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Saw this posted elsewhere and found it really interesting. Tour of the Cherry keyboard factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was going to post that video but ended up looking at their keyboards due to wanting one purely based on that video.


----------



## Kimir

Nice video, thanks for sharing that.
What I find odd is, those are made in germany, in Europe but yet, it's difficult to find a keyboard (other than Corsair), let alone switches alone here, in Europe.
Or I did looked hard enough.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I was going to post that video but ended up looking at their keyboards due to wanting one purely based on that video.


I have one of the Cherry G80-8113s with Clear switches. I love it enough that I am keeping my Chicony and Cherry and selling my Ducky.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Saw this posted elsewhere and found it really interesting. Tour of the Cherry keyboard factory.


I have a cherry mx board 2.0


----------



## wes1099

I am re-thinking my decision of getting MX clears for my infinity keyboard. I am starting to think that I will not like the large tactile bump from clears while playing fps games like CS:GO, and I am tempted to change my order to blacks before massdrop is done taking orders.

Opinions?


----------



## Nephalem

Personally, I think Greens would be the best option, I have Blacks and Blues and I don't quite love the Blues but one thing is for sure I HATE the Black Switches, I love the clicky and tactility of the Blues but they're far too light for my liking my friend got a CODE with Greens and O-rings and they are Amazing but once again this is my opinion your experience and the experience of others may vary


----------



## HPE1000

Black switches are best switches, get out of here kid


----------



## Eagle1337

Mx Greens are best switches.


----------



## HPE1000

I refuse to believe any cherry switch could be the best clicky switch #CapacitiveBucklingSpringMasterRace


----------



## Eagle1337

PFTT who needs springs. #MagneticCherrySwitchesFTW


----------



## HPE1000

Who even needs physical keyboards #TouchscreenMasterRace


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like blacks, Blues are my most favorite, but I sure like blacks!


----------



## Alex of the West

that Rapoo is beautiful. It got me thinking, are there any mechanical keyboards with bluetooth that I can connect to my android phone and take notes in class in place of a laptop?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> that Rapoo is beautiful. It got me thinking, are there any mechanical keyboards with bluetooth that I can connect to my android phone and take notes in class in place of a laptop?


Filco Minila Air.


----------



## Dudewitbow

The advantages of living near Massdrop HQ is quick shipments:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Whats This?


Oh yeah, I ordered those(PBT Backlit Vortex caps)


The staples looked like they were going to tear my skin off


Potato quality keycap pictures




And Lets put it on my keyboard!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well I cant because Ducky hasn't released their ducky legends yet...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Personally, I think Greens would be the best option, I have Blacks and Blues and I don't quite love the Blues but one thing is for sure I HATE the Black Switches, I love the clicky and tactility of the Blues but they're far too light for my liking my friend got a CODE with Greens and O-rings and they are Amazing but once again this is my opinion your experience and the experience of others may vary


I thought about greens, but I wanted to get a 60% board so I could have a board to take places like friends houses, school, on a plane, etc, and greens would be rather irritating to anyone nearby. I am working on figuring out what kind of TKL I want to get for my desktop setup, and I know that I will have clicky switches in it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I refuse to believe any cherry switch could be the best clicky switch #CapacitiveBucklingSpringMasterRace


I really want to try those. I just need to find a good deal on one, and I need to come up with the money for it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> The advantages of living near Massdrop HQ is quick shipments:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats This?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I ordered those(PBT Backlit Vortex caps)
> 
> 
> The staples looked like they were going to tear my skin off
> 
> 
> Potato quality keycap pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lets put it on my keyboard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant because Ducky hasn't released their ducky legends yet...


Mine come tomorrow


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Who even needs physical keyboards #TouchscreenMasterRace


Reminds me of the idiot on /r/battlestations who thought it would be cool to sit touchscreen monitor with an onscreen keyboard on his desk in place of his normal keyboard. He started a real riot on /r/mechanicalkeyboards...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> that Rapoo is beautiful. It got me thinking, are there any mechanical keyboards with bluetooth that I can connect to my android phone and take notes in class in place of a laptop?


You could always wait and get MSI's laptop they are working on with MX browns in it. It will however be 5cm thick. I should use multi-quote more often


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Reminds me of the idiot on /r/battlestations who thought it would be cool to sit touchscreen monitor with an onscreen keyboard on his desk in place of his normal keyboard. He started a real riot on /r/mechanicalkeyboards...
> You could always wait and get MSI's laptop they are working on with MX browns in it. It will however be 5cm thick. I should use multi-quote more often


lol I think I saw that


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Isn't buying keycaps for a board you don't own kind of like counting your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Isn't buying keycaps for a board you don't own kind of like counting your chickens before they hatch.


when things are on sale, might as well buy them low when you know you're going to eventually buy them


----------



## greg1184

Just ordered the CoolerMaster Storm Trigger Z with the Cherry MX blue switches. Look forward to giving it a try!


----------



## Blaise170

Blue Alps for clicky master race! Oh I'm a bit late aren't I...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am re-thinking my decision of getting MX clears for my infinity keyboard. I am starting to think that I will not like the large tactile bump from clears while playing fps games like CS:GO, and I am tempted to change my order to blacks before massdrop is done taking orders.
> 
> Opinions?


I find clears the nicest I've used for gaming, the tactility is pronounced but it's never got in the way while gaming.


----------



## Danzle

Got an answer from Rapoo regarding the switches:
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> I'm sorry that the yellow mechanical axis is not Cherry, it is from China, and it is custume made.
> 
> Thanks for your support to our products!
> Best Regards


----------



## Jixr

Just get whatever switch type you want, it really is all personal preference, or just suck it up and eventually buy a keyboard with all the switch types, like I did ( then slowly convert all of them to the switch color you like







)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Finally sent off my model M to get repaired.

My razer is still my favorite keyboard right now for gaming.
Currently using my ducky just because I haven't used it in a long time.

Really disappointed to see the price of the corsair RGB and then to find out it has a limited color range as well.

Oh yeah, hi everyone longtime no see, nearly 2000 posts since I last visited. How is yall?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I refuse to believe any cherry switch could be the best clicky switch #CapacitiveBucklingSpringMasterRace


Forget the masterrace folly but yeah springs are the best switch ever.


----------



## Alex of the West

@ paradim, that filico looks glorious! I really need to consider buying that. I only wonder how I would like that small space bar. Also, I wonder how loud blues are in public or if I would have to go with browns.

@wes I find that a high end nice keyboard is far cheaper than another laptop and a better typing experience over all. Plus, I have entirely sworn off laptops if I can at all help it. I have had so many very high end laptops break on me for almost no reason at all. I feel more confident in the idea of pairing a keyboard to my phone even though it is probably very unorthodox. My only concern is how effective word processing is on android OS and if I will be able to see what I am typing on my phone.

Also btw, you mentioned the guy using a touchscreen as a keyboard. how did that go for him? It seems like it would be hard to type very well on that.


----------



## Jixr

bunny! welcome back.

Typing on a mech while attached to a phone/tablet isn't bad at all, I usually write for one of my websites only on my ipad with a 60% keyboard attached. its nice.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just get whatever switch type you want, it really is all personal preference, or just suck it up and eventually buy a keyboard with all the switch types, like I did ( then slowly convert all of them to the switch color you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I ordered it this week and it will be my first mechanical keyboard aniway.







I odn't really care from where the switches come, someone asked what Rapoo uses and there's the answer.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> @ paradim, that filico looks glorious! I really need to consider buying that. I only wonder how I would like that small space bar. Also, I wonder how loud blues are in public or if I would have to go with browns.
> 
> @wes I find that a high end nice keyboard is far cheaper than another laptop and a better typing experience over all. Plus, I have entirely sworn off laptops if I can at all help it. I have had so many very high end laptops break on me for almost no reason at all. I feel more confident in the idea of pairing a keyboard to my phone even though it is probably very unorthodox. My only concern is how effective word processing is on android OS and if I will be able to see what I am typing on my phone.
> 
> Also btw, you mentioned the guy using a touchscreen as a keyboard. how did that go for him? It seems like it would be hard to type very well on that.


LOL. I was just kidding about getting that laptop.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just get whatever switch type you want, it really is all personal preference, or just suck it up and eventually buy a keyboard with all the switch types, like I did ( then slowly convert all of them to the switch color you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sounds like a good idea. Only issue is that I am not sure what I want. I want to try tactile, but I don't want to spend time building a keyboard that I will never use. I know I would use blacks if I got them, but I am not too sure about clears. Blacks however will not be much different than my reds I have now, and clears will be different than reds and possibly fun to switch to. I have 2 days to decide what I want, and I think I want blacks since I am worried that the tactile bump from the clears would get in the way of gaming.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Blue Alps for clicky master race! Oh I'm a bit late aren't I...
> I find clears the nicest I've used for gaming, the tactility is pronounced but it's never got in the way while gaming.


How often do you game and what games do you play? I usually play at least 20 hours per week (most of that on the weekends) during the school year, and around 36 hours a week during the summer. I play CS:GO , DOTA 2, and some TF2, and tactile bumps seem like they may make it difficult to constantly change my direction of movement rapidly, but for DOTA I think clears would be fine. An example of a situation I think clears would get in the way in is when I do what some people call 'stutter stepping' where you quickly back and forth between A and D to move your character back and forth to possibly dodge some bullets. I also think that clears might mess up my timing on keypresses that need to be timed perfectly.


----------



## Jixr

just an FYI if you didn't know, clears get hyped up around here a bit because awhile back they were considered rare, so many people got them for e-peen status, I spend $50 in switches to convert a keyboard over, and didn't like them, but it was kinda cool since it was ( at the time ) rare to have a poker with clear switches. Ended up selling off most of the switches.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bunny! welcome back.


Ty Ty.

dunno if I can stand for very long tho, kinda don't have the money and stuff for mech keyboards anymore.
I'd love a fully purple backlit one though.
Dunno If I wanna spend the cash when I already have 3 :/


----------



## Paradigm84

MX Clears are genuinely my favourite switch I've tried so far, hopefully get a KUL ES-87 around the holidays with them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How often do you game and what games do you play? I usually play at least 20 hours per week (most of that on the weekends) during the school year, and around 36 hours a week during the summer. I play CS:GO , DOTA 2, and some TF2, and tactile bumps seem like they may make it difficult to constantly change my direction of movement rapidly, but for DOTA I think clears would be fine. An example of a situation I think clears would get in the way in is when I do what some people call 'stutter stepping' where you quickly back and forth between A and D to move your character back and forth to possibly dodge some bullets. I also think that clears might mess up my timing on keypresses that need to be timed perfectly.


I've never actually used Black or Red switches so I cannot comment on the differences between them. I've been using my Blue Alps since I got it cleaned up and now my MX Blue and Clears both feel heavy (interestingly since it actually has a higher actuation force but shorter travel). I must admit that I haven't gamed much since school started as I spend much of my time doing lab work and large programming projects (I only have 4.9 hours logged since the beginning of October).

I mostly play FPS games since they are easiest to pick up for a few minutes and put back down, but whenever I have free time to sit down and actually enjoy a game it's typically an RPG, adventure, or other story-based game.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just an FYI if you didn't know, clears get hyped up around here a bit because awhile back they were considered rare, so many people got them for e-peen status, I spend $50 in switches to convert a keyboard over, and didn't like them, but it was kinda cool since it was ( at the time ) rare to have a poker with clear switches. Ended up selling off most of the switches.


Yeah I used to do/buy lots of things for e-peen enlargement, but I don't fall for that anymore. Clears don't seem that great from my switch tester, but I still kinda want to try them anyway.


----------



## wes1099

I think I am going to get blacks. I would get blues but they are too loud for a board that I want to take places. I will probably try blues when I get around to building/buying a TKL.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

So, Blue Alps or MX Blue for clicky? I need helps!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, Blue Alps or MX Blue for clicky? I need helps!


Buckling springs!

sorry I have no idea what yall were talking about


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lol, neither did I. I just chose MX Blues because it is the clicky Cherry switch. Good choice?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Lol, neither did I. I just chose MX Blues because it is the clicky Cherry switch. Good choice?


Greens are clicky too


----------



## nvidiaftw12

And heavy. I thought I wanted a heavy switch, but blues are plenty heavy.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lol, agreed. Also, them greens are expensive! Compared to my baseline MX blue board at 73, a Tenkeyless basic board with MX Greens is 113!


----------



## Blaise170

Actually there are also MX Clicky Gray and MX White which are clicky (though Grays are impossible to find and Whites suffer from reliability issues).

Personal preference I like Blue Alps better. Matias Clicky switches are probably similar but I'm not sure since I've never had the chance to try them. The only complaint I have with Alps/Matias is that it's hard to find compatible keycaps.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah I used to do/buy lots of things for e-peen enlargement, but I don't fall for that anymore. Clears don't seem that great from my switch tester, but I still kinda want to try them anyway.


Is there somewhere I can get one of those switch-test boards for really cheap? I mean REALLY cheap? I would really like to actually TRY the main switch types before I buy a mech board, and there are no stores around here that sell a significant enough amount of gaming stuff to have anything on display to try.


----------



## Dudewitbow

when it comes to samplers, the cheap ones would be either WASD(no PCB mounts 6 switch 12$+sh, can buy without keycaps) or Max ones.(cheaper one beaing roughly 10$ for the 4 switch variant, and 20 for the 8 switch variant+sh)


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> when it comes to samplers, the cheap ones would be either WASD(no PCB mounts 6 switch 12$+sh, can buy without keycaps) or Max ones.(cheaper one beaing roughly 10$ for the 4 switch variant, and 20 for the 8 switch variant+sh)


Ok, and where would I get these?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Is there somewhere I can get one of those switch-test boards for really cheap? I mean REALLY cheap? I would really like to actually TRY the main switch types before I buy a mech board, and there are no stores around here that sell a significant enough amount of gaming stuff to have anything on display to try.


Check here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#user_heading2


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Check here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#user_heading2


Ah. Thanks for that.. not sure how I missed that bit. I've been on that page more than once. I don't suppose you know the restock rate on the CMSTORM site? Theirs looks like the best option as far as features vs price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ah. Thanks for that.. not sure how I missed that bit. I've been on that page more than once. I don't suppose you know the restock rate on the CMSTORM site? Theirs looks like the best option as far as features vs price.


Unfortunately I'm not sure, you could try contacting a relevant Cooler Master representative, they are listed here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-representative-initiative


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure, you could try contacting a relevant Cooler Master representative, they are listed here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-representative-initiative


Ok, thanks. I will do as soon as I have money if it still doesn't list in stock. I just found out I need to buy a new domain for my clan with what I have now.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I will do as soon as I have money if it still doesn't list in stock. I just found out I need to buy a new domain for my clan with what I have now.


The Cooler Master sampler hasn't been in stock for as long as I can remember (at least since early this year), but I highly recommend the Max Keyboards six switch tester. It's a neat little desk toy and it's helped my friends when choosing too.


----------



## Dante80

Just arrived, feels extremely good..w00t!!

(click for full res)


----------



## roflcopter159

Unfortunately, that one is out of stock as well. I am tempted to just buy a single clear and a single gray switch through Max for about $5 shipped. It won't be mounted on anything, but at least I would be able to try out the only two switches I'm interested in for pretty cheap.

Does anyone know where I could individually order lighter springs for cheap? I only really need two for the moment to try out these two switches.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante80*
> 
> Just arrived, feels extremely good..w00t!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (click for full res)











That.looks.soo.cool


----------



## Jixr

OCN is awesome, another user offered to let me borrow his dremel, and I'm going to be using it on my crazy poker build

How, I'm not exactly sure, but at the very least I'm going to chop it up somehow.

Goal is to make the most over the top keyboard possible.


----------



## wes1099

Just ordered some MX blues to try in my quickfire TK. If I don't like them, hopefully I can sell them, but I think I will like them.


----------



## mAs81

I found a Poker 2 Mini here @96euros and free shipping to Greece..
Seems legit?!?
I have dealt with Banggood before,and they never gave me a bum deal..What do you guys think?


----------



## greg1184




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I found a Poker 2 Mini here @96euros and free shipping to Greece..
> Seems legit?!?
> I have dealt with Banggood before,and they never gave me a bum deal..What do you guys think?


That is where I got my poker last year. I say go for it as long as you are willing to wait for it.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is where I got my poker last year. I say go for it as long as you are willing to wait for it.


Thanks,I thought so too..It does take them about a month to deliver in Greece..I just got my quickfire stealth,but I'm thinking of biting the bullet with one of those around Xmas (if my funds allow me to,that is)
Perhaps I'll try out the MX Blues..


----------



## wes1099

I hope my order of blue switches gets here by the end of Saturday. That would just be amazing. I am starting to get bored and need a project to do.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

My submission for the club isn't showing up, but I did it all correctly.... I am gonna call myself part of the cool kids club!!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> My submission for the club isn't showing up, but I did it all correctly.... I am gonna call myself part of the cool kids club!!


When did you submit it? Paradigm adds them every Monday(?) so if you submitted it before that time, you won't see it for a few more days.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> When did you submit it? Paradigm adds them every Monday(?) so if you submitted it before that time, you won't see it for a few more days.


It's updated Monday and Friday, strange though, your entry had an x next to it from Monday, so I must have marked it before putting it in the membership list accidentally.

Regardless, it's been updated.


----------



## Jixr

Interesting keyboard on massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard

$120 for a thin TKL keyboard in your switch color choice, thick PBT dye sub cherry profile style caps, and backlighting options?

I'm very interested... hm.... I've been thinking of getting a nova our a QFRi, but this may be my next purchase instead
( though i've reallly been eying a lightsaver )


----------



## Eagle1337

damn that's a beautiful board....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Interesting keyboard on massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> $120 for a thin TKL keyboard in your switch color choice, thick PBT dye sub cherry profile style caps, and backlighting options?
> 
> I'm very interested... hm.... I've been thinking of getting a nova our a QFRi, but this may be my next purchase instead
> ( though i've reallly been eying a lightsaver )


Wow! Tempting...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Interesting keyboard on massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> $120 for a thin TKL keyboard in your switch color choice, thick PBT dye sub cherry profile style caps, and backlighting options?
> 
> I'm very interested... hm.... I've been thinking of getting a nova our a QFRi, but this may be my next purchase instead
> ( though i've reallly been eying a lightsaver )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> damn that's a beautiful board....


That is an amazing deal for a board with front printed thick PBT keycaps. They literally include all of the MX switches except the MX lock, and there are multiple keycap options, and you can get backlighting for an extra $10.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've not found much info on the keyboard itself, but I do like the thinness of it, and $100 for a keyboard without crap keycaps is pretty awesome.


----------



## wes1099

Yay my blue switches just shipped! Now to wait.

I need to find somewhere to get springs so that I can make them slightly heavier.


----------



## Paradigm84

You can even get it with MX Tactile Grey switches, if anyone wants that finger-breaking typing experience.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can even get it with MX Click Grey switches, if anyone wants that finger-breaking typing experience.


Super blacks for a clickless experience?


----------



## iGameInverted

I want another board with Cherry switches since I have been having some problems with my Steelseries MX Black board. Was thinking about going for red or brown Filco keyboard. But that offer there is extremely tempting. I have never heard of the board though and can't seem to find any reviews on it at all so that is a slight put off.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGameInverted*
> 
> I want another board with Cherry switches since I have been having some problems with my Steelseries MX Black board. Was thinking about going for red or brown Filco keyboard. But that offer there is extremely tempting. I have never heard of the board though and can't seem to find any reviews on it at all so that is a slight put off.


Sometimes relatively unheard of brands can make some great products though, like KUL for example.


----------



## wes1099

Wow massdrop has 15 drops ending within the next 9 hours in the keyboard section alone. I hope that doesn't slow them down.


----------



## dipanzan

Guys anyone living in Australia give me some idea on where I can find Mechanical keybaords? My friend is coming on the November 30th, and I'd like to buy something. In my country, there's only Tt Meka(G1, Unit), CM Quickfire TK(Blues/Reds), and Razer BlackWidows and Corsair K series.









I'd like to change my 7G, so I was looking at these two websites(aus):

http://www.mwave.com.au/

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index

I had the Ducky's in mind, but they seem very expensive on those two sites.







I'm looking to spend around ~120-130 for the keyboard(Australian dollars). Or should I just get a Meka G1 and call it a day?

Main purpose would be to play CSGO and some typing. Thanks.


----------



## davcc22

ok you have pccaseegar.com and mwwave good start but cpl are also awesome they are as cheap as it gets and sell some cool stuff


----------



## jokrik

received this a week ago, "***ka" white alps
clickiest I've ever had










__
https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx


__
https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2


__
https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> received this a week ago, "***ka" white alps
> clickiest I've ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


***ka yea!


----------



## wes1099

I want an alps board...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I want an alps board...


Goodwill has an AEK II with Alps right now if you're interested.


----------



## wes1099

Pls PM me link I will love you forever. I cant seem to find it...

EDIT: (no ****)

EDIT 2: Nevermind I found it.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know what the absolute cheapest full size board is that would have MX Green switches? I don't care about backlighting or anything. I'd prefer Amazon but not necessary.

Although I love my Chicony with Blue Alps, I really miss having a Windows key and Alps keycaps are so hard to find.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know what the absolute cheapest full size board is that would have MX Green switches? I don't care about backlighting or anything. I'd prefer Amazon but not necessary.
> 
> Although I love my Chicony with Blue Alps, I really miss having a Windows key and Alps keycaps are so hard to find.


You can check them out here, they have ducky in greens

if you are keen with TKL layout there is a massdrop going for a keyboard with various switches (including green)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> received this a week ago, "***ka" white alps
> clickiest I've ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pvh8Cx
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oQV2c2
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


Very nice find! Mind sharing where? I would love to pick up one of these. Can you do me a favor and pull the spacebar and get a pic of the bottom as well as the stabilizers?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> You can check them out here, they have ducky in greens
> 
> if you are keen with TKL layout there is a massdrop going for a keyboard with various switches (including green)
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


That Varmilo comes out to well over $150 once you add Greens as an option.


----------



## Jixr

just get a blue one and pick up some springs


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just get a blue one and pick up some springs


Ended up getting a CM with Greens to try out.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just get a blue one and pick up some springs


Originative is super low on springs, and I can't find anywhere else to buy them. My blue switches get here on monday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Booo, two of my keys stopped working on my G710+. Thankfully they aren't that commonly used, but still.


----------



## Jixr

I ended up swapping my springs in my poker this morning.

Though if you get your hands on some aftermarket 80g springs, note they are slightly heavier than springs in greens/blacks.

So? pop the thing apart and fix it


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I ended up swapping my springs in my poker this morning.
> 
> Though if you get your hands on some aftermarket 80g springs, note they are slightly heavier than springs in greens/blacks.
> 
> So? pop the thing apart and fix it


Where can I buy springs other than originative and groupbuys? No spring group buys are open right now (for springs)...


----------



## a_ak57

You should be able to get springs from either Gon's site or Zeal's site. I looked into one of them before and I think shipping was like $15, probably the same for the other.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Where can I buy springs other than originative and groupbuys? No spring group buys are open right now (for springs)...


http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=55888.0
Group buy for springs, though beware of the seller, I'm sure he is solid, but his buys run very long.
I bought some stuff from a GB he did in July, still no word on ETA of shipping, and lots of people have been waiting longer than I have.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I ended up swapping my springs in my poker this morning.
> 
> Though if you get your hands on some aftermarket 80g springs, note they are slightly heavier than springs in greens/blacks.
> 
> So? pop the thing apart and fix it


GON doesn't carry them and Zeal is sold out. Don't know where else I could get them really.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> GON doesn't carry them and Zeal is sold out. Don't know where else I could get them really.


Zeal is only sold out of certain weights. I think I might buy some 68g springs, but I am not sure if those will be any different than stock blue springs.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Zeal is only sold out of certain weights. I think I might buy some 68g springs, but I am not sure if those will be any different than stock blue springs.


Sold out of everything I'd want though.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Sold out of everything I'd want though.


I have the same issue with originative.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

So, anyone have White Alps noise? I just want something REALLY loud and clicky. Right now, I have a MX Blue board, but may want to change if they're is something that is louder and clickier.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, anyone have White Alps noise? I just want something REALLY loud and clicky. Right now, I have a MX Blue board, but may want to change if they're is something that is louder and clickier.


I found sound samples for green alps here - 




and matias alps sound samples here - http://matias.ca/switches/click/

white alps here - 




black alps here - 




blue alps here -


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, anyone have White Alps noise? I just want something REALLY loud and clicky. Right now, I have a MX Blue board, but may want to change if they're is something that is louder and clickier.


My Blue Alps are far louder than my MX Blues were.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm liking them Green Alps! Anyone want to trade their Green ALPS board for my 1 week old MX Blue board? LOL!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can even get it with MX Tactile Grey switches, if anyone wants that finger-breaking typing experience.


"finger-breaking typing experience"
Is that because of how heavy they are or is there something else about them?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> "finger-breaking typing experience"
> Is that because of how heavy they are or is there something else about them?


They are rather heavy, and on top of that there is a giant tactile bump in the middle of the keypress. Imagine MX clears with a 105g spring.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> They are rather heavy, and on top of that there is a giant tactile bump in the middle of the keypress. Imagine MX clears with a 105g spring.


Is the bump like the one in blues? I don't have experience with clears.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is the bump like the one in blues? I don't have experience with clears.


Maybe a little bigger than the bump in the blues, but the stiffer spring makes it feel even bigger too.


----------



## wes1099

GON actually does carry springs apparently - http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/others/120-switch-springs-by-gon.html#/spring_g-62g


----------



## wes1099

I just found a deal on a model M. I think I want to buy it because I do not think I will find this kind of a deal for a board in this kind of a condition ever again.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> GON actually does carry springs apparently - http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/others/120-switch-springs-by-gon.html#/spring_g-62g


Out of these three options (on the page), which would be the most similar to one of the lighter spring switches (blue, red, brown)?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Out of these three options (on the page), which would be the most similar to one of the lighter spring switches (blue, red, brown)?


Red and brown = 45g

Blue = 50g

55g is his lightest, which is what MX Clears use.


----------



## Jixr

Spent all day painting... my ghetto-parts-bin-special keyboard is actually going to be pretty nice when I'm done with it.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Out of these three options (on the page), which would be the most similar to one of the lighter spring switches (blue, red, brown)?


Well, I've read that the light cherry springs are around 60g (going by the korean labeling system). So it'd be your pick of a bit lighter or a bit heavier. Out of curiosity, what do you want the springs for? Most people are buying springs because they want one of the weights that aren't found in cherry by default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Red and brown = 45g
> 
> Blue = 50g
> 
> 55g is his lightest, which is what MX Clears use.


The korean springs measure their force differently so that's actually not accurate. Cherry goes by actuation, korean goes by bottom-out. There's a popular mod of clear switches called ergo clears where you put a 62g spring inside the clear, which basically gives you something near the stiffness of a brown switch but with the bigger tactile bump of a clear (62g is used instead of a brown's spring because the latter can experience "stickiness" i.e. occasionally it has trouble overcoming the bump to reset, though some say lube overcomes that). IIRC clears would be like 80g on the korean scale.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I've not found much info on the keyboard itself, but I do like the thinness of it, and $100 for a keyboard without crap keycaps is pretty awesome.


It's a nice looking board, and if be willing to give it a shot, bit I'm not sure if I wasn't too go TKL. TK is a part of my everyday life... I mean, I can get a Code board for 10-15 bucks more than this that has TK (already have one).

But it's so tempting.... Ugh... Decisions


----------



## JKuhn

I'm currently looking into buying a new keyboard, as I get issues with ghosting (for example Shift + R + G also triggers H). Does someone know which modern switch(es) would be close to my current complicated blue Alps? Also, what keyboard should I get? Keep in mind though that I want to pay as little as possible.

I definitely don't want something that feels like a worn rubber-dome (like a Razer I tried at a local shop, I can't remember the model).

EDIT: Oh, and I need full size.


----------



## wes1099

The model M I found was a good deal because it was a terminal board, and I don't want to do with the buggyness of terminal boards combined with windows. I think I may get a unicomp ultra classic.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm currently looking into buying a new keyboard, as I get issues with ghosting (for example Shift + R + G also triggers H). Does someone know which modern switch(es) would be close to my current complicated blue Alps? Also, what keyboard should I get? Keep in mind though that I want to pay as little as possible.
> 
> I definitely don't want something that feels like a worn rubber-dome (like a Razer I tried at a local shop, I can't remember the model).
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I need full size.


Complicated Blues are somewhere between MX Blues and MX Greens. Blues if you like a lighter switch, Greens if you like heavier.


----------



## wes1099

It looks like the next Infinity keyboard drop will support LEDs. I hope they will have a PCB only option, but if they don't, I can just order the kit without switches or keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

I think its funny then infinity was "community designed" but it was only until they posted it for sale before they really listened to community feedback.
I thought the initial design was pretty laughable until they started listening to what real people ( people with money in hands ) wanted. Though its going to push the final drop date further back than it was originally planned.

I finally got to work on my ghetto poker, spend yesterday and today painting, sanding, painting, sanding, etc, and I think I finally got it where I'm happy with it, now I just have to let the paint cure and harden before I do a final polish and can assemble the thing.

Going to put rainbow caps on it, but I don't know when they will come, and for now I'll use my white caps off one of the boards on my shelf until another set I have coming in comes in this week or next.

I'm finally getting to the point where I have too many keyboards and have done just about everything I want with them, so now I'm going keycap crazy.

I was hoping to put my Duck in the Nov. KOTM, but with all the delays in the group buys and stuff that won't be happening since its borrowing keycaps and the case I've won with previously.


----------



## dipanzan

Is the CoolerMaster QuickFire XT Stealth edition a full costar board? Can anyone tell me what stabilizers are used on the Shift keys?

Also I'm really torn between Ducky's/CM QuickFire TK/XT/Rapid-I and the Meka G1. I can get the Meka G1/QF TK(Reds/Blues) in my country with warranty. Or I'd have to get those keyboards from Australia, please suggest? I'm currently using a 7G which I'm looking to change. I want a full costar board, esp costar stabilizers on the shift keys.

Thanks.


----------



## JKuhn

Having read up a bit, I see the Razer greens are similar to the MX blues. However, the Razer keyboard (green switches) I tried feels like a worn rubber dome (I don't know how else to describe it). Is this just because it's new, or will it be a cause for concern? Also, are Razer keyboards reliable?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Very nice find! Mind sharing where? I would love to pick up one of these. Can you do me a favor and pull the spacebar and get a pic of the bottom as well as the stabilizers?


Will do that as soon as I get home, which probably be another couple of days









anyone has experience with matias clicky alps here? I'm interested in getting one for my macbook


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Is the CoolerMaster QuickFire XT Stealth edition a full costar board


Yup, full costar, with costar stabilizers all around.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yup, full costar, with costar stabilizers all around.


Right, thanks.









One more question if you don't mind, what should I get out these choices: Meka G1, CM Quickfire TK(Reds/Blues). These two are available in my country with warranty and is cheaper. Or CM Storm Quickfire XT/Stealth or Rapid-I or Rapid Stealth, also Ducky's and Filcos(although they are very expensive). I'm looking to buy them from Australia through a friend.

Here's a site: http://www.mechkb.com/

I was originally looking for a Tenkeyless/full costar(w/ stablizers) and Cherry Reds.


----------



## Jixr

The CM XT, rapid, and rapid-i haveway better build quality than the TK, and I'm unfamiliar with the Meka

The tk is not made in the same factory as the better CM boards are.

So really its up to you, price vs quality.


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to HPE1000 for winning the October '14 KOTM! You're the second person to have won the competition 3 times in 1 year.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Nice on HPE


----------



## Jixr

Horray!

I'm hoping for a November entry, though I'm waiting on 4 different keycap sets to come in the mail, so I'm not sure which one of my boards is going to get entered.

I kinda hope I can enter my beater board and it wins, mainly because I think it would be funny.
The case should be dry enough to handle by the time I get home from work, and hopefully I'll get some pictures up tonight.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray!
> 
> I'm hoping for a November entry, though I'm waiting on 4 different keycap sets to come in the mail, so I'm not sure which one of my boards is going to get entered.
> 
> I kinda hope I can enter my beater board and it wins, mainly because I think it would be funny.
> The case should be dry enough to handle by the time I get home from work, and hopefully I'll get some pictures up tonight.


kinda excited to see it, i love parted together things


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Horray!
> 
> I'm hoping for a November entry, though I'm waiting on 4 different keycap sets to come in the mail, so I'm not sure which one of my boards is going to get entered.
> 
> I kinda hope I can enter my beater board and it wins, mainly because I think it would be funny.
> The case should be dry enough to handle by the time I get home from work, and hopefully I'll get some pictures up tonight.


I'd love to see it.


----------



## wes1099

I am officially super pissed off. I blew $55 on my MX blue switches and they got 'delivered' but they are nowhere to be found. I checked my garage, front door, mailbox, neighbor's mailboxes, and I have found nothing. Now what do I do?


----------



## Jixr

well the paints not dry yet, its been super dry and I went pretty heavy on the paint, and its still a little tacky. ( paint takes usually a full 36 hours for the exterior to dry, and a few days to be chemically set and bonded.
But hey I'll slap it together and get some pics up here in a bit.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am officially super pissed off. I blew $55 on my MX blue switches and they got 'delivered' but they are nowhere to be found. I checked my garage, front door, mailbox, neighbor's mailboxes, and I have found nothing. Now what do I do?


I'd suggest calmly taking it up with the seller, so they can check with the courier. You didn't receive the product, so they should at least investigate. I don't know the laws there, but you should also be able to take it further if required.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'd suggest calmly taking it up with the seller, so they can check with the courier. You didn't receive the product, so they should at least investigate. I don't know the laws there, but you should also be able to take it further if required.


Yeah, I am working on that.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah, I am working on that.


Good luck with it then.

On another note, is it possible for someone here to comment on my previous question about Razer greens? I'm planning to go buy it tomorrow (technically it's later today







), so I'd like to know if that issue I described will go away with some use.

The only other mechanical boards I can easily get here have MX brown or MX black (CM Mech and Steelseries 6GV2).

EDIT: I'm pretty sure the board is a standard Blackwidow.


----------



## Jixr

To the delivery issue, there is a few things you can do.

Step 1: wait a day or two, if no delivery go to step 2

Step 2: Contact the seller, explain the problem calmly and clearly, and hopefully you can work out a solution

Step 3: If you can't work out a solution with the seller, and you used paypal, file a claim against them, with as much documentation and information as possible. It may take awhile, but paypal generally sides with the seller.

Its not a big deal, I've sent tons of stuff over the years saying it was delivered, but no package to be found but it showed up the next day.

What shipping service are you using?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

a little late, but gratz' HPE!

I plan on entering next year sometime... hopefully


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So I guess there is no SA keycaps for the quickfire TK? Maybe I should have gone with the rapid. Dunno how much I would like the feel of that profile, but I sure do like the looks.

Edit: What I'm really looking for are Round 4 SPH. I guess those are pretty rare.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Good luck with it then.
> 
> On another note, is it possible for someone here to comment on my previous question about Razer greens? I'm planning to go buy it tomorrow (technically it's later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I'd like to know if that issue I described will go away with some use.
> 
> The only other mechanical boards I can easily get here have MX brown or MX black (CM Mech and Steelseries 6GV2).
> 
> EDIT: I'm pretty sure the board is a standard Blackwidow.


LOL, you seem to be ignored. I'll help you. I'd go with Browns. They seem the best for almost all applications.


----------



## wes1099

So I contacted the seller that I bought my switches from (mechanicalkeyboards.com) and I got this interesting reply literally within 60 seconds of hitting send.
Quote:


> It may be that the USPS carrier will deliver it to you tomorrow. Sometimes they miss a delivery and will scan it delivered only to deliver it the next day. Please let us know what you find out.


I was also told to contact USPS if I did not receive my stuff by tomorrow.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yeah, I've had that problem before. It has happened to me 1 time before with a GPU I ordered. Said it was delivered. I was depressed, and decided to wait 1 more day. It arrived the next day. Weird, I know.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, its nothing to panic over just yet. MK.com are generally good people.


----------



## Jixr

Pics from my updated poker!
( crap pics, once I polish out the paint I'll bother with some decent pictures )

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_3978_zpsd2380a45.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_3993-Edit_zps64007d50.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4005_zps346e46f3.jpg.html

This keyboard has had a rough start, I bought the off a different forum, and it was DOA, and while dealing with the seller about buying a broken item, ( the PO basically melted most of the traces when he had it swapping switches and things )

Through tons of trial and error, I managed to salvage the PCB. It required tons of jumped wires, super glue, tape and a few other tricks to get it working, but it works.
I didn't have switches or stabilizers or anything else for it.

Luckily I have some spare parts and things, and ended up going with blue switches with 80g springs ( which feels like a slightly heavier mx green, but man they are crispy! ) Most of the switches have green stickers on them ( leftover from another build of mine )

Sourced some stabilizers, used my poker case from another pokerX I have laying around, and it sat for a pretty good while, but then I figured I should fix it up a bit.
All my other keyboards ( except the one I hate ) have all been heavily modified, so I figured it was time to make this one a bit special as well.
I wanted to make this thing as crazy and wild as I could imagine, mainly for the lulz and to have something a little different.

Went with a gloss bubblegum pink, its going to take a few days to cure before I can give it a nice polish. Its a little bit darker than I was thinking it would be, but its starting to grow on me.

I have an extra set of white keycaps, so I put those on it for now until my rainbow caps arrive.

For LEDs on the arrow keys, space bar and caps lock are green, with a red esc LED.

I have a 60% plate on it in white that would look really nice with the rainbow caps and pink case, but I like having the option of switching out springs/stems without having to desolder, since this PCB is basically done for if it gets attempted to be resoldered.

Really the only thing I paid for this keyboard is the keycaps, everything else was just stuff I've collected from left over builds and things. Not bad for a parts bin special. Looking forward to using it and its going to be my go keyboard when I'm out with my ipad.

keycaps I'm going to put on it once they come in.

Also huge shout out to @davcc22 for sending me a dremel to use on this project.


----------



## GZJR

so excited for that thing


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I'm unsure how well the pink will go with the rainbow keycaps, but worst case I would just sand it all back down and re-paint.

I wasn't sure If I wanted to do a light blue, purple, or pink. I'm stilly iffy on the current color of pink, they had some brighter colors of pink, but I don't like using paints I'm not familiar with on projects like this. Some spray paints work very well with plastics, and others don't and are prone to orange peeling and leaving a crystalized finish.

The blue would have probably looked best, but all my keyboards except for one are blue, so I figured it would be nice to play in the opposite color hue.

The keycaps won't be in till late this month at the very earliest ( massdrop group buy )

But man, 80g blues are super crunchy, its great.


----------



## GZJR

purple would be really sick


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

80G Blues? How? Just another damn switch on my radar, it seems. WHY IS THIS SO COMPLICATED!?!?


----------



## Jixr

its called, get blues, and put 80g korean springs in them.

on the korean scale, greens come in at anywhere from 70-75g depending on what info you're reading.

I previously had these springs on some linear stems, and they were just too hard, and I use blacks on most of my keyboards.

but on blues its no longer 'tik tik tik' its more of a crunchy feel

I was originally thinking purple, but I was afraid of the casing turning out too dark, and the only light purples I could find were very pastel colored, I didn't think it would work out that well.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> LOL, you seem to be ignored. I'll help you. I'd go with Browns. They seem the best for almost all applications.


Thanks, but I specifically want a clicky board. If it sounds like my current blue Alps, then all the better.


----------



## JKuhn

I bought that Blackwidow 2014, and so far it seems like a nice board. It's not complicated blue Alps, but the green Razer switches aren't bad. Now at least E + R + G doesn't pop up the console in Skyrim. I'll have to check for other issues though.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks, but I specifically want a clicky board. If it sounds like my current blue Alps, then all the better.


OHH, you wanted clicky? Darn, Browns aren't clicky. Try Greens or Clears. There is a massdrop for a tenkeyless board with switches of your choice right now; https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> OHH, you wanted clicky? Darn, Browns aren't clicky. Try Greens or Clears. There is a massdrop for a tenkeyless board with switches of your choice right now; https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


As I said, I bought the Blackwidow. Also, I work with spreadsheets so tenkeyless won't work for me.

Anyway, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> OHH, you wanted clicky? Darn, Browns aren't clicky. Try Greens or Clears. There is a massdrop for a tenkeyless board with switches of your choice right now; https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


MX Clears also aren't clicky.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Really the only thing I paid for this keyboard is the keycaps, everything else was just stuff I've collected from left over builds and things. Not bad for a parts bin special. Looking forward to using it and its going to be my go keyboard when I'm out with my ipad.
> 
> keycaps I'm going to put on it once they come in.
> 
> Also huge shout out to @davcc22 for sending me a dremel to use on this project.


Reminds me of these:










But in a good way.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> OHH, you wanted clicky? Darn, Browns aren't clicky. Try Greens or Clears. There is a massdrop for a tenkeyless board with switches of your choice right now; https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


The clicky switches are Blues, Greens, Whites, and Clicky Grey (rare).


----------



## wes1099

My blue switches got here this afternoon, USPS had marked them as delivered before they actually delivered them just as Justin from MechanicalKeyboards.com suggested. It was difficult to get it out of the mailbox since the box was such a tight fit, but I got it. I'm going to go start the switch swapping process now, but I probably won't finish today.


----------



## wes1099

Change of plans. Half way through removing keycaps my MKC wire keycap puller broke (one of the wires came off on one side). I am trying to glue it back together with gorilla glue, and I am guessing that it will most likely work after all of my amazing gluing experiences with it. If it doesn't work I will use some epoxy which is almost guaranteed to work. Hopefully tomorrow I can resume my project. I just finished putting half the keycaps back onto the board (because I only have one board) just to go take them all of later.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Clears also aren't clicky.


NOPE. NOPE. TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS AVATAR. NOPE


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> NOPE. NOPE. TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS AVATAR. NOPE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


problem?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> problem?


Gah! And you too! Noooooo!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> NOPE. NOPE. TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS AVATAR. NOPE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

December 12th for Christmas avatars, jeez, it's not that hard. Besides, how can one ever put up a Christmas avatar before a thanksgiving avatar? And if you don't celebrate thanksgiving, it's still too early.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

TIME FOR CHRISTMAS AVATAR! if i can find one...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> December 12th for Christmas avatars, jeez, it's not that hard. Besides, how can one ever put up a Christmas avatar before a thanksgiving avatar? And if you don't celebrate thanksgiving, it's still too early.


Exactly the reaction I was hoping for.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

My smashing Christmas avatar is posted! Back on topic, can someone help me design a triforce keyboard keycap design? Reps will be given.


----------



## wes1099

Christmas stuff shouldn't start until thanksgiving is over, but I am going to go edit a santa hat onto my dog real quick. Does anyone know anything about the unicomp buckling spring boards? I want to get one but there are too many models to choose from. They all look good to me except for the models with trackballs and trackpoint.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Nice dog hat! Lol. So, triforce; anyone have a design?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Christmas stuff shouldn't start until thanksgiving is over, but I am going to go edit a santa hat onto my dog real quick. Does anyone know anything about the unicomp buckling spring boards? I want to get one but there are too many models to choose from. They all look good to me except for the models with trackballs and trackpoint.


I personally just go with the best color-scheme ( albeit there's only 2 lol ), and go with either the regular or slimmer ones. I'm not sure either... I might look into it soon enough myself though.

Also I thought I'd join the christmas avatar party


----------



## Jixr

nailed it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nailed it.


Now to add that hat to your avatar


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I may modify my current, or just keep this one:










But you certaintly won't see it before the 12th of December.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> December 12th for Christmas avatars, jeez, it's not that hard. Besides, how can one ever put up a Christmas avatar before a thanksgiving avatar? And if you don't celebrate thanksgiving, it's still too early.


Thanksgiving was sooooo last month.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Nice dog hat! Lol. So, triforce; anyone have a design?


http://www.keypop.net/product/triforce
http://www.keypop.net/product/translucent-triforce-keycap


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I mean key layout. Not just 1 keycap, but the whole 107 key board! lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Oh god everyone's at it with the avatar! Next thing you know the OCN front page carousel will have snow on it or something!


----------



## Nephalem

Hmm, how would I make Artorias blend in with the christmas theme?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I'm always in season.


----------



## luckyduck

Buckling spring master race reporting in. Sadly I don't have this restored yet.

At the top of the picture my IBM M2 decided to photo bomb.


----------



## Jixr

nice find, I still want a BS board not enough to go buy one online, but if I could find one local I'd pick it up.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Anyone know where i can buy either small quantities or individual switches? specifically blues?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Anyone know where i can buy either small quantities or individual switches? specifically blues?


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-parts/cherry-mx-blue-keyswitch-mx1a-e1nn-tactile-click.html


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-parts/cherry-mx-blue-keyswitch-mx1a-e1nn-tactile-click.html


Awesome thanks!

Just ordered 10 switches.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

To anyone who greases their switches (or whatever) on their keyboard, it seems silicon lube is good. Instead of paying 2 dollars for 1 ML of it, I have another idea. Same exact thing, but in a different pack. 19 cents more for 3x more lube! http://www.amain.com/Team-Associated-Stealth-Differential-Lube/p2437


----------



## Jixr

just go to a hardware store and pick up some silicon lube, works just as good.

polished out my pink poker case, still some work to do but its 'close enough' for now.
Its always tricky doing the final polish, too much and you'll eat into the paint and not enough and it won't be glass smooth.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3485_zpse7467b24.jpg.html


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nice find, I still want a BS board not enough to go buy one online, but if I could find one local I'd pick it up.


I hear you. Up until the board pictured I had never wanted to. But now I'm $200 into this with a ways to go lol. Once you get started its a dangerously steep slope.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckling spring master race reporting in. Sadly I don't have this restored yet.
> 
> At the top of the picture my IBM M2 decided to photo bomb.


Noice, 107 key 4704. Going to get a capsense controller?

That weight though... How much do they weigh again? I have a kishsaver and it's like 6 pounds...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just go to a hardware store and pick up some silicon lube, works just as good.
> 
> polished out my pink poker case, still some work to do but its 'close enough' for now.
> Its always tricky doing the final polish, too much and you'll eat into the paint and not enough and it won't be glass smooth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3485_zpse7467b24.jpg.html


Nice, that pink really pops!


----------



## wes1099

Just finished putting blue switches in my quickfire TK. I am not sure if I like them yet, I think I will have to use them for a little while and get used to them.


----------



## luckyduck

Tried to weigh it on my bathroom scale and I got 13 lbs. (not sure how accurate that is). As for the capsense controller, I got mine yesterday from xwhatsit. I'm getting ahead of myself now but I really am contemplating putting a solenoid in it as well.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, its a really nice pink, I think i'm pretty much done with the paint on it until my keycaps arrive. Paint can sometimes take a few weeks to fully chemically bond and set, so once my rainbow caps come in, i'll finish the final sand and polish.

I may change the springs back to the stock ones, I forgot how heavy 80g springs are in blues.


----------



## Badwrench

Delta Blues interest check is now live on PMK. Head on over and vote









http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/delta-blues-alps-dcs-set/


----------



## Jixr

those sets always look super cool, but $100+ is a ton of money for thin abs caps. :/


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> those sets always look super cool, but $100+ is a ton of money for thin abs caps. :/


Very true. This hobby is definetly about having disposable income to get the things you want versus what you need. As it is, I need 5 different keyboards and at least 2 sets of caps for each.

I have never seen thick caps for Alps, let alone another custom set for Alps


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

LOL, disposable income? I dont has that!


----------



## wes1099

Come on. Why so much ABS on PMK? PBT master race.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Come on. Why so much ABS on PMK? PBT master race.


They aren't doing Double Shot PBT (yet?). I actually prefer ABS myself. I am not a fan of the slippery "grains of sand" feel of the PBT.


----------



## Jixr

Basically because abs is easier to inject into the molds. Thats why Vortex thick PBT double shot sets while are nice, are filled with lots of little defects.

( also pimpmykeyboars.com is a sub company of signature plastics, a company that makes the keycaps on PMK and makes lots of keycaps for commercial and industrial usage.

also, tin foil works really well in fixing traces on keyboards


----------



## nubbinator

Had some fun with iDye Poly and a Unicomp Model M.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fun with iDye Poly and a Unicomp Model M.











I want that, you sir should be proud.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Had some fun with iDye Poly and a Unicomp Model M.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought iDye Poly was for fabric?


----------



## a_ak57

That reminds me, I really need to try out a buckling springs keyboard some day. I mean, I did actually use a Model M years ago but that was before my keyboard enlightenment so I didn't appreciate it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> That reminds me, I really need to try out a buckling springs keyboard some day. I mean, I did actually use a Model M years ago but that was before my keyboard enlightenment so I didn't appreciate it.


I tried a Unicomp Model M and I was not a fan. It felt mechanical in all the wrong ways in my personal opinion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> those sets always look super cool, but $100+ is a ton of money for thin abs caps. :/


And that's exactly why despite wanting the FRiED set so badly I decided it's not worth it. I'm not paying that much for a set, doubly so since I have to replace my G710+ due to two dead keys...


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubbinator*
> 
> Had some fun with iDye Poly and a Unicomp Model M.


Always with the making me jealous!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And that's exactly why despite wanting the FRiED set so badly I decided it's not worth it. I'm not paying that much for a set, doubly so since I have to replace my G710+ due to two dead keys...


I don't mind spending that much money on a set I like, but it better be GMK thick pbt with dye sub legends.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Loving my MX Clears.


----------



## geogga

.


----------



## Jixr

not me, but that gives me fair excuse to buy a super super expensive keycap set I've been wanting.


----------



## Danzle

can i join the club now?







I will do some better pictures as soon as my new stuff is built up.


----------



## wes1099

I got a job washing a poodle over the weekend (don't judge highschool jobs are hard to find where I live), and I may be able to get the last of my model M funds. I really want to get a model M and make it all fancy with custom keycaps and stuffs.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I got a job washing a poodle over the weekend (don't judge highschool jobs are hard to find where I live), and I may be able to get the last of my model M funds. I really want to get a model M and make it all fancy with custom keycaps and stuffs.


Model M keycaps are so hard to find though.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Model M keycaps are so hard to find though.


Theres a guy on ebay that sells them, $1 per cap, whatever cap you need. I ran across it when I was looking at getting a beat up model-m for really cheap, before I had an emergency expense and couldn't get the board.

Edit: Found it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Keys-and-Keycaps-for-IBM-Model-M-Clicky-Keyboard-Choose-Any-Key-/190795326001?pt=US_Vintage_Computing_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c6c49a231


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And that's exactly why despite wanting the FRiED set so badly I decided it's not worth it. I'm not paying that much for a set, doubly so since I have to replace my G710+ due to two dead keys...


Solder on some new switches!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> 
> 
> can i join the club now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some better pictures as soon as my new stuff is built up.


Ah, so it came. Neat! Whats the switch type? One of those MX Yellows I suppose.


----------



## TTheuns

Is $50 a good deal on a fully working IBM Model M?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Is $50 a good deal on a fully working IBM Model M?


From what I have been seeing thats about average. Make sure it has the right connector. I've noticed some of the ones on ebay aren't PS2. Some of them are an older connector I don't recall the name of, looks kinda like the end of a cat5 cable.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Its called a terminal RJ45 plug. You can get a cheap PS2 board and cut off the cord. Now, all you need to do is solder up the right wires to the connector.


----------



## Jixr

yeah $50 is about average for one thats in good shape, no missing parts and works.

I found one on the local craigslist, buy is selling a bunch of vintage computer gear, and has an IBM bundle, and I'm trying to see if he will let the keyboard go by itself.

I also think I got some genuine cherry keycaps coming in the mail today too


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Is $50 a good deal on a fully working IBM Model M?


Yes it is, but not if it has an RJ-45 connector that looks like a telephone wire.


----------



## wes1099

I actually just bought a model M for $32. Now I just have to wait for it to get here. The seller was unable to test it due to the fact that it had an out dated connector, but it looks in great condition so I am guessing that it works. I think it has a DIN5 connector since the cable pictured has a thick round cable opposed to the thinner flat cables that RJ-45 uses.


----------



## Jixr

I just want one more as of a collectable, I would never really use it for a DD, but just a fun toy to have.

I'm moving soon and am thinking ideas of what all I can do to spruce up my own place, Was thinking of mounting my keyboards on the wall of my computer space.

I also may get myself another mouse, and if I do, i'm going to paint my old one to match my blue keyboard, I think that would be a fun project. It feels weird having a super modded keyboard, but a stock mouse ( not that there is much I could do to it )


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> From what I have been seeing thats about average. Make sure it has the right connector. I've noticed some of the ones on ebay aren't PS2. Some of them are an older connector I don't recall the name of, looks kinda like the end of a cat5 cable.


Checked for that, it is PS2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I just want one more as of a collectable, I would never really use it for a DD, but just a fun toy to have.
> 
> I'm moving soon and am thinking ideas of what all I can do to spruce up my own place, Was thinking of mounting my keyboards on the wall of my computer space.
> 
> I also may get myself another mouse, and if I do, i'm going to paint my old one to match my blue keyboard, I think that would be a fun project. It feels weird having a super modded keyboard, but a stock mouse ( not that there is much I could do to it )


I recently bought a Ducky Shine 3 TKL so I don't plan on using it much, it's a conversation piece (of mechanical art).


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> NOPE. NOPE. TOO EARLY FOR CHRISTMAS AVATAR. NOPE


tis the season


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I just want one more as of a collectable, I would never really use it for a DD, but just a fun toy to have.
> 
> I'm moving soon and am thinking ideas of what all I can do to spruce up my own place, Was thinking of mounting my keyboards on the wall of my computer space.
> 
> I also may get myself another mouse, and if I do, i'm going to paint my old one to match my blue keyboard, I think that would be a fun project. It feels weird having a super modded keyboard, but a stock mouse ( not that there is much I could do to it )


Daily driver? I think you mean DT.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, Though I think I've finally settled on enough keyboars.

5 with one more being manufactured right now, all except for one have been painted, keycapped, springs, cases, etc.

So lately my thing has been keycaps, I got a custom set on all my keyboards except one, and have 2 sets in the mail, and am thinking about really splurging for a nice set for my korean 60%, but its $150, and if I want to get a cool mod kit for it, thats another $50, but its soo pretty.

Or go buy a gtx970 and get my GPU upgraded.


----------



## Zachf914

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 edition. I love it!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Solder on some new switches!


I have a feeling it's PCB related, since half a can of Coca-Cola poured onto that area... Managed to clean most of it, but it seems what's leftover gunk is in between the plate and PCB. Switch moves perfectly fine and I can feel the tactile bump... Either way I don't have the soldering equipment to change out a switch or pull enough switches to gain access to the PCB.


----------



## Jixr

then sell it to someone like me who can take it apart and fix it!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, Though I think I've finally settled on enough keyboars.
> 
> 5 with one more being manufactured right now, all except for one have been painted, keycapped, springs, cases, etc.
> 
> So lately my thing has been keycaps, I got a custom set on all my keyboards except one, and have 2 sets in the mail, and am thinking about really splurging for a nice set for my korean 60%, but its $150, and if I want to get a cool mod kit for it, thats another $50, but its soo pretty.
> 
> Or go buy a gtx970 and get my GPU upgraded.


I have a similar issue. I need to stop buying keyboard stuff so that I can actually get a GPU (goal is to get a 980).


----------



## Jixr

I got a waterclocked 670, and with the little amount of gaming that I do, its fine for now.


----------



## wes1099

I am dying to get my model M. It is a terminal board and does not appear to have control keys (maybe they output control keycode?) so I am going to have to re-map it with autohotkey, or build a soarer's converter.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm more than happy with my R9 290. I don't even get to game all that much during university work anyways so okay for me. I'll probably hold onto this thing until the R9 600 series at the current rate that I'm gaming.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I just YOLO'd and picked myself up those keycaps I wanted, end game keycaps, so I'll be happy with them.

At least with my keyboards I can always sell one If I need money, I only have 5 with one more on the way










Got some authentic cherry keycaps in today, ( also with a red esc )
Nice pointy edges that I like, I have some white keycaps also coming in that are going to replace the ones I have on it now, should be here early next week.
Though I may move the blue caps over to my duck once my fancy caps I just bought come in.

And some better pics of my pink keyboard, the spacebar trace broke, ended up fixing it with some tin-foil, tape, and luck.






( keycaps I just bought, beige with blue dye sub legends )

Last bit of keyboard stuff I'm going to buy for awhile. Moving soon so I need to save up a bit.
Once the rest of the stuff I have ordered comes in I'll be digging through my parts bin and selling some stuff off, I'll have some plates, keycap sets, novelty singles, switches, and a full keyboard, I'll link you guys my sale thread once I get it all together.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Ah, so it came. Neat! Whats the switch type? One of those MX Yellows I suppose.


more like kailh yellow :3


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Still yellow.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the spacebar trace broke, ended up fixing it with some tin-foil, tape, and luck.


For the sake of that beautiful board, do yourself a favor and grab a $10 soldering iron and fix it properly..


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still yellow.


tasty vanille yellow


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> then sell it to someone like me who can take it apart and fix it!


If you were nearby (or it wasn't too much of a hassle to pay for shipping and an amount for repairing), I'd probably look into getting it repaired. For the time being though, I have to seriously debate about whether to look into getting it fixed or whether or not I can just "suffer" with the sound of what used to be my husband's 2013 BlackWidow Ultimate. MMMMmmmm, MX Blues!!! ^_^


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

1+. Clicker the better!


----------



## wes1099

I just realized something. Why on earth am I telling myself that I need a 980. I play CS:GO, DOTA2, and sometimes BF4, so a 970 should be plenty. That would give me even more money to spend on keyboards.

I just explained to my dad why I just bought a 30+ year old keyboard, and he said he thinks its cool in a stupid kind of way. Not sure what my feelings on that should be.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

LOL, if I said that to my dad, he would yell at me for wasting money, especially on a used keyboard. You are a lucky kid.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> For the sake of that beautiful board, do yourself a favor and grab a $10 soldering iron and fix it properly..


the trace itself lifted off the PCB leaving no way to bridge the joint with solder, I'm guessing you're not very familiar with my keyboard history...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> LOL, if I said that to my dad, he would yell at me for wasting money, especially on a used keyboard. You are a lucky kid.


Me too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the trace itself lifted off the PCB leaving no way to bridge the joint with solder, I'm guessing you're not very familiar with my keyboard history...


I thought that but didn't say it, didn't wanna get involved haha.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 1+. Clicker the better!


It's going to take me a few days to get used to how the keycaps are different though (and no, I don't feel like changing them out!







) Definitely has me debating the whole which way to go bit again....


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I just realized something. Why on earth am I telling myself that I need a 980. I play CS:GO, DOTA2, and sometimes BF4, so a 970 should be plenty. That would give me even more money to spend on keyboards.
> 
> I just explained to my dad why I just bought a 30+ year old keyboard, and he said he thinks its cool in a stupid kind of way. Not sure what my feelings on that should be.


Shut up, YOU NEED A GTX 980

GET IT


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I just realized something. Why on earth am I telling myself that I need a 980. I play CS:GO, DOTA2, and sometimes BF4, so a 970 should be plenty. That would give me even more money to spend on keyboards.
> 
> I just explained to my dad why I just bought a 30+ year old keyboard, and he said he thinks its cool in a stupid kind of way. Not sure what my feelings on that should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, YOU NEED A GTX 980
> 
> GET IT
Click to expand...

I would get one if they weren't like $500. I will see how much money I can accumulate between now and Christmas, and depending on how much I have I might get a 980.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Don't do it! My R9 270X keeps me happy, with gobs of power to spare. You won't need all that extra power. Back on topic, anyways.....

After a couple weeks with this board, I love it even more. The clickety clack of the keys, the tactitlity, and the feel make me wonder why I didn't get one earlier. This board is REALLY good, too. Adesso MKB-135B; best cheap, fullsize, genuine Cherry MX Blue keyboard ever? I think so!


----------



## pez

I kinda agree with the above. The only reason I upgraded to a GTX 780 from my HD7870 was because I went 1440p. If you're on 1080p or below, you could get by maxing most things out with a R9 270 or a GTX 770. I think the power efficiency of the GTX 9x0 series is also causing problems, too (coil whine, etc).


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm still happy with my 7950, it's going to be enough for 1440p anyways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> LOL, if I said that to my dad, he would yell at me for wasting money, especially on a used keyboard. You are a lucky kid.


I guess I'm an even luckier kid, my dad likes mechanical keyboards


----------



## Jixr

Yeah don't mean to OT that much. But highly overclockrd 670 is barely enough for 60fps at 1440 @ 67hz ( 10% refresh rate overclock )


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'm still happy with my 7950, it's going to be enough for 1440p anyways


For what games? I had to run most great-looking games at mid/high settings, not on ultra.

Now that I've got my 290x, I can max Tomb Raider, Crysis 3, Trackmania Valley, etc.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'm still happy with my 7950, it's going to be enough for 1440p anyways
> 
> 
> 
> For what games?
Click to expand...

Games I care to play that run on linux

plays them fine. and I don't have a 1440p monitor yet anyways... that's the eventual upgrade goal!


----------



## dipanzan

CoolerMaster Storm QuickFire Stealth XT Reds
http://www.mechkb.com/products/mechanical-keyboards/cooler-master/cooler-master-cm-storm-quickfire-xt-stealth-cherry-red-mechanical-keyboard

Or

Filco Majestouch Ninja TenKeyLess Reds
http://www.sbtech.com.au/majestouch-ninja-filco-tenkey-less-black-mechanical-keyboard-front-printed-keys-smooth-light-red-cherry-keyswitches-87-key-mini-layout-w-usb-cable-and-ps-2-converter/

Also from the second link, this one has Cherry Red switches right and the site is legit?

The price difference is about ~41AUD. Which is a big difference for me, but I can't find another TKL w/ Cherry reds and which is full Costar. Guys please suggest, I want the best build quality since I won't have warranty and I'd be so sad if there's a problem after buying it since I don't live in Australia, and that my friend's buying it for me.


----------



## Jixr

I think you're asking the wrong question..

Do you want TLK or full size, thats basically what you're looking at.

I'd say the filco has very very very slight build quality advantage, but note that both the XT and the filco are made on the same assembly lines, the only differences are going to be internal.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think you're asking the wrong question..
> 
> Do you want TLK or full size, thats basically what you're looking at.
> 
> I'd say the filco has very very very slight build quality advantage, but note that both the XT and the filco are made on the same assembly lines, the only differences are going to be internal.


I guess so, sorry about that.

What I'm stressing here which one should I get? I mean I have no problems with either, full/TKL. Though I'd like to try TKL this time, all my previous keyboards were full sized and with weird layouts(Meka G-Unit, 7G), this time I want a standard layout(ANSI).

The Filco would be around 40AUD(around ~35USD) higher than the XT. I'd also not have warranty, so I'm basing my purchase on which is more durable/prone to less problems, etc. The only reason I'm not getting the Rapid-I is because of the Cherry stabilizers on the Shift key. Also the QF Rapid Stealth is out of stock, or I'd have gone for that, thus my confusion with these two boards now. If it's not worth the price difference, I'll tell my friend to the get the XT Stealth right away, but if it's worth it on the other hand I'll tell him to get the Filco and call it a day.


----------



## Jixr

well something else you may consider,

the filco has a normal plastic case, and the XT has a plastic case with a thin rubber coating over it ( like some mice have )
So if that bothers you, you may want the filco.

Basically, they are both the same.
I have an XT myself, and its probably my favorite keyboard out of the several I own.

It really is just a size/layout thing, If your desk space area is small, get the Filco, if its big, get the XT.

They are both excellent keyboards, so either way you're pretty solid with what you get.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well something else you may consider,
> 
> the filco has a normal plastic case, and the XT has a plastic case with a thin rubber coating over it ( like some mice have )
> So if that bothers you, you may want the filco.
> 
> Basically, they are both the same.
> I have an XT myself, and its probably my favorite keyboard out of the several I own.
> 
> It really is just a size/layout thing, If your desk space area is small, get the Filco, if its big, get the XT.
> 
> They are both excellent keyboards, so either way you're pretty solid with what you get.


Ahh, I see. Thank you for all the help so far.

I've a pretty large table, space is not a problem. But I do frequently go to LANs(I play for a team in my country- CSGO), and a TKL would've been nice. I guess it's up to me now to decide if it's worth the extra for a Filco or get 10 extra keys paying less.









I'm talking about the XT Stealth edition.

The rubber coating, does it bother a lot? I mean my hands sweat a lot, I've hyperhidrosis(a condition which forces my palms to sweat almost 90% of the time unwillingly). All my previous keyboards, Tt Meka G1, Tt Meka G-Unit, and SS 7G didn't bother with the plastic cases. So I'm not so sure about the rubber coating now, thank you for mentioning it. Didn't see that on the youtube reviews. I've recently tried out a Ducky Shine 3 Cherry Reds and a CM Storm Quickfire Pro with Cherry Reds, and they felt really nice. I find the Blacks too stiff and hard on my fingers now.


----------



## Jixr

the coating never bothered me, I never found it getting greasy or nasty, and its pretty durable.
( though I eventually sanded it all off so I could paint my keyboard ) Though traveling for lan, the corners can get beat up and the coating could come off on the edges if you transport it around a bit.

Though if you travel the TKL may be better for you ( since you don't need the number pad in most games )

Also, the Filco has a fixed cable, while ( in theory ) its more durable, can be a bit of a pain, the XT uses a Male to Male USB A connector, its a bit easier to transport, and in your situation, you can have a cable at home and one in your bag for LAN parties, and is easier to just plug the keyboard into a cable on your desk than to reach around to the back of your computer to plug it in every time.

EDIT: Whoo! new keycaps arrive in the mail today or tomorrow!


----------



## a_ak57

Honestly, if you don't care about having a numpad and you play stuff like CSGO, go for a TKL. It's really nice to have your arm(s) more centered when playing games. I can't really comment on if you should pay more for a Filco TKL, but I'd recommend TKL in general.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OH DRATZ I FORGOT.

Kay guys, I got to test out MX Browns at the last party compared to my Razer Oranges(the razer version of MX Brown).

I have to say, I do very much like the Oranges over the browns, and they don't feel the same.
Oranges feel more liquid and fluid as if you're riding a wave, and they dont resist bottoming out. Browns feel more resistant and "scratchy" almost like the grind a bit. I prefer the oranges by a mile, they feel so fluid and soft. The only thing is that the non resisting bottoming out after the tactile bump on the oranges feels a bit strange, but in the end it feels more like "liquid" that way.

Any questions? Sorry it took me so long to make a comment about it.

I let a few friends test out my razer orange and one of them really liked the razer oranges over their browns.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Don't do it! My R9 270X keeps me happy, with gobs of power to spare. You won't need all that extra power. Back on topic, anyways.....
> 
> After a couple weeks with this board, I love it even more. The clickety clack of the keys, the tactitlity, and the feel make me wonder why I didn't get one earlier. This board is REALLY good, too. Adesso MKB-135B; best cheap, fullsize, genuine Cherry MX Blue keyboard ever? I think so!


No offence bro, but an R9-270X is nothing but a space heater with a GPU chip on it. A 970 would kick ass against the 270x.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Honestly, if you don't care about having a numpad and you play stuff like CSGO, go for a TKL. It's really nice to have your arm(s) more centered when playing games. I can't really comment on if you should pay more for a Filco TKL, but I'd recommend TKL in general.


This! your mouse hand will thank you.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the coating never bothered me, I never found it getting greasy or nasty, and its pretty durable.
> ( though I eventually sanded it all off so I could paint my keyboard ) Though traveling for lan, the corners can get beat up and the coating could come off on the edges if you transport it around a bit.
> 
> Though if you travel the TKL may be better for you ( since you don't need the number pad in most games )
> 
> Also, the Filco has a fixed cable, while ( in theory ) its more durable, can be a bit of a pain, the XT uses a Male to Male USB A connector, its a bit easier to transport, and in your situation, you can have a cable at home and one in your bag for LAN parties, and is easier to just plug the keyboard into a cable on your desk than to reach around to the back of your computer to plug it in every time.
> 
> EDIT: Whoo! new keycaps arrive in the mail today or tomorrow!


Thanks.

Filco it is then. Or if the Reds go out of stock, I'll settle for the XT Stealth Reds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Honestly, if you don't care about having a numpad and you play stuff like CSGO, go for a TKL. It's really nice to have your arm(s) more centered when playing games. I can't really comment on if you should pay more for a Filco TKL, but I'd recommend TKL in general.


I guess it'd be a big difference for me, my arms are always tired after using the PC for a long time.

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This! your mouse hand will thank you.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to it.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> No offence bro, but an R9-270X is nothing but a space heater with a GPU chip on it. A 970 would kick ass against the 270x.


A more fair comparison would be a 270X vs a 760/770. Not only did the 900 series just come out, the 970 should be compared to a 280X/290, not a 270X/280.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> No offence bro, but an R9-270X is nothing but a space heater with a GPU chip on it. A 970 would kick ass against the 270x.


Hater.

I have the laptop version of that chip, and I love it.

It lets me do this


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hater.
> 
> I have the laptop version of that chip, and I love it.
> 
> It lets me do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: large images may kill mobile devices


I am not hating, I am just saying that they run rather warm and are usually loud. I used to own a laptop with an AMD cpu and GPU and I loved it, until it overheated. You could literally see scorch marks on the chip, and that was with the laptop fan at max speed with 5 USB fans positioned under it with the bottom cover off of the laptop.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am not hating, I am just saying that they run rather warm and are usually loud. I used to own a laptop with an AMD cpu and GPU and I loved it, until it overheated. You could literally see scorch marks on the chip, and that was with the laptop fan at max speed with 5 USB fans positioned under it with the bottom cover off of the laptop.


Well actually in the Alienware 17X and 18X series, the 7970M(the chip that I have, same chip series as in the 7870 and 270X), the comparable chips were the 680M, and the 680M Ran significantly hotter, around 80C stock temps, where as the 7970M Runs at 67C stock temp.
You just had a crappy laptop.

During that GPU series in the mobile sector when I was really into the DRT laptops, across all DRT laptop providers the 7970M was the prime chip because it overclocked better, ran cooler and was significantly cheaper than the 680M.

7970M was the most popular purchased mobile gaming MXM GPU in Alienware's DRT segment for 2012~2013.

AMD CPUs however, those things are massive heat emiters and there's no comparable AMD CPU to the intel core i QM mobile series


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Well actually in the Alienware 17X and 18X series, the 7970M(the chip that I have, same chip series as in the 7870 and 270X), the comparable chips were the 680M, and the 680M Ran significantly hotter, around 80C stock temps, where as the 7970M Runs at 67C stock temp.
> You just had a crappy laptop.
> 
> During that GPU series in the mobile sector when I was really into the DRT laptops, across all DRT laptop providers the 7970M was the prime chip because it overclocked better, ran cooler and was significantly cheaper than the 680M.
> 
> 7970M was the most popular purchased mobile gaming MXM GPU in Alienware's DRT segment for 2012~2013.
> 
> AMD CPUs however, those things are massive heat emiters and there's no comparable AMD CPU to the intel core i QM mobile series


That is wonderful but I did not sub to this thread to argue about graphics cards from two years ago.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That is wonderful but I did not sub to this thread to argue about graphics cards from two years ago.


you start it









Someone mentioned a TKL somewhere though. I have to say, I miss my numeric pad a lot when using my TKL.

OH AND MY MODEL M IS BEING SHIPPED BACK!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> you start it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned a TKL somewhere though. I have to say, I miss my numeric pad a lot when using my TKL.
> 
> OH AND MY MODEL M IS BEING SHIPPED BACK!


Shipped back? Back where? My model M was supposed to be shipped today, but FedEx tracking says it hasn't...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Shipped back? Back where? My model M was supposed to be shipped today, but FedEx tracking says it hasn't...


Unicomp, I sent mine in because I managed to break the toughest keyboard I have...

i dont even know how, but yeah


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> No offence bro, but an R9-270X is nothing but a space heater with a GPU chip on it. A 970 would kick ass against the 270x.


Still offended. Its better than my 7770 and works fine.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still offended. Its better than my 7770 and works fine.










I have an R9 290 and it runs both cool and quiet. My CPU fans are far louder.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Welp, time to unsub from this thread; I thought this was for Mechanical Keyboard discussion? Half of you people talk about everything BUT mechs.


There's two whole pages of GPU discussion. If it bothers you that bad, bye.


----------



## Danzle

So tiny


----------



## Jixr

nah, bigger than a poker still.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an R9 290 and it runs both cool and quiet. My CPU fans are far louder.










I know that certain R9 290 cards are completely capable at running at decent temps and I am not saying that R9 series cards are bad, but they do run warmer and louder than Nvidia cards on average. AMD GPUs are great cards for the money, but at the moment I would rather spend a little more money on a 970 that runs cooler and uses less power. I would seriously consider buying an AMD card if they hurried up and released the R9 300 series.

I am done talking about GPUs on the mechanical keyboard thread now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OH DRATZ I FORGOT.
> 
> Kay guys, I got to test out MX Browns at the last party compared to my Razer Oranges(the razer version of MX Brown).
> 
> I have to say, I do very much like the Oranges over the browns, and they don't feel the same.
> Oranges feel more liquid and fluid as if you're riding a wave, and they dont resist bottoming out. Browns feel more resistant and "scratchy" almost like the grind a bit. I prefer the oranges by a mile, they feel so fluid and soft. The only thing is that the non resisting bottoming out after the tactile bump on the oranges feels a bit strange, but in the end it feels more like "liquid" that way.
> 
> Any questions? Sorry it took me so long to make a comment about it.
> 
> I let a few friends test out my razer orange and one of them really liked the razer oranges over their browns.


Hmmmm, I'm curious as to how the oranges feel now, even though this 2013 BlackWidow Ultimate has a reaaaallly nice clickyness to it... I want a Chroma version eventually anwyays (so the HTPC can have it's keyboard back at some point). If only Razer made the Orbweaver stealth with, their oranges instead of greens (I only see the one version on the site atm)... Yup, despite the cost I'm seriously considering going with the Orbweaver plus a newer mouse and having the keyboard slid back somewhat. Get the same benefits most tout from TKL's, while keeping my full sized keyboard. Also is a lot easier to adjust precisely what angle one has their paws at... I really do miss my old Belkin Nostromo n52 + mouse gaming setup...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm curious as to how the oranges feel now, even though this 2013 BlackWidow Ultimate has a reaaaallly nice clickyness to it... I want a Chroma version eventually anwyays (so the HTPC can have it's keyboard back at some point). If only Razer made the Orbweaver stealth with, their oranges instead of greens (I only see the one version on the site atm)... Yup, despite the cost I'm seriously considering going with the Orbweaver plus a newer mouse and having the keyboard slid back somewhat. Get the same benefits most tout from TKL's, while keeping my full sized keyboard. Also is a lot easier to adjust precisely what angle one has their paws at... I really do miss my old Belkin Nostromo n52 + mouse gaming setup...


I best describe them as "Liquid" and "Soft." like typing on water
Techincally they're the same as MX Browns but their modifications to their design is enough to make them a similar but different experience and I vastly prefer them over browns. It was not the same feeling going from oranges to browns and I didnt like the browns much, but I love the Rz Orange.

edit
I guess a few of the newcomers weren't aware that this is a bit more of a chatty club thread so take a lighter approach, darling.
No reason to get yourself worked up over a thread that's normally a bit lighter and more inclinded to chatter than others.


----------



## HPE1000

Picture! Perhaps that is what he is looking for



I got a night owl MK2 in the mail which should be really fun to take pictures of, the eyes glow. If it's anything like the prototype then it should have tritium in it's eyes which will glow 24/7 without any light to charge it.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Picture! Perhaps that is what he is looking for
> 
> 
> 
> I got a night owl MK2 in the mail which should be really fun to take pictures of, the eyes glow. If it's anything like the prototype then it should have tritium in it's eyes which will glow 24/7 without any light to charge it.


Wow that looks nice..totally stealthy


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Wow that looks nice..totally stealthy


There are letters on there, I swear!

Not recommended unless you know the keys because the printing is pretty much impossible to see without bright light.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Picture! Perhaps that is what he is looking for
> 
> 
> 
> I got a night owl MK2 in the mail which should be really fun to take pictures of, the eyes glow. If it's anything like the prototype then it should have tritium in it's eyes which will glow 24/7 without any light to charge it.


That is strikingly sexy!


----------



## Blaise170

Report the troll and move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So anyways, what's the next big thing for mech keyboards how that Corsair's RGB was kind of a dud?
> I'd love one with blues, but I can't validate 170$ for that. lol no.


If I may ladies and gents.


----------



## Dudewitbow

when it comes to "new" keyboards, i believe the ducky legend was just released (personally waititng if magically massdrop gets an option for a limited run of clear switches like the ducky mini did)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If I may ladies and gents.


Not sure, RGB might take off better once it's available for everyone to use. I will definitely get one once there are custom RGB boards. I don't say that as a snobbish thing but I think the only real interesting things are going to come from the enthusiast community. Someone like GON might be able to make a really cool RGB acrylic keyboard since their boards rely heavily on cool lighting.


----------



## Speedster159

Going to replace my K95 with the K95 RGB since the LED's just keep on dying.

I was also thinking of going from the Red's on the original K95 to the Browns just for the tactile feel. Opinions?


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I ordered some individual switches earlier this week and they came in today. I got a blue (for the spring), a clear, and a gray. Out of all of the spring/switch combinations, I really like how the ergo clear feels. I know it isn't exactly the best way to test (just a switch and a cap in my hand) but I think it showed me what I wanted to see for ~$7. Now I want a ergo clear board...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I ordered some individual switches earlier this week and they came in today. I got a blue (for the spring), a clear, and a gray. Out of all of the spring/switch combinations, I really like how the ergo clear feels. I know it isn't exactly the best way to test (just a switch and a cap in my hand) but I think it showed me what I wanted to see for ~$7. Now I want a ergo clear board...


well if you end up buying clears, I'll trade you some red/blue/brown springs for the clear springs.


----------



## Speedster159

What happened to the K95 RGB and it now has 122 KRO instead of full?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well if you end up buying clears, I'll trade you some red/blue/brown springs for the clear springs.


I'd be willing to make that trade. However, if you were needing them sooner than later, you may want to find another source because I'm not sure when I will be able to go through with this. Bit too pricey for my current budget restrictions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What happened to the K95 RGB and it now has 122 KRO instead of full?


Unless I'm mistaken, the K95 has 122 keys. So that would be full. Why you would need anywhere near that though I don't know.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well if you end up buying clears, I'll trade you some red/blue/brown springs for the clear springs.


I might take you up on that myself.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Picture! Perhaps that is what he is looking for
> 
> I got a night owl MK2 in the mail which should be really fun to take pictures of, the eyes glow. If it's anything like the prototype then it should have tritium in it's eyes which will glow 24/7 without any light to charge it.


Congrats on the raffle !
and for the KOTM too, what a streak


----------



## Jixr

I'm not in any rush, I just prefer heavy springs compared to the light springs.

I think I have at least 1-2 keyboards worth of light springs right now.

Also got some keycaps in today, and I'm super happy with them, My first cherry pofile set. Pics up later, and also get my super fancy $130 keys in monday!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What happened to the K95 RGB and it now has 122 KRO instead of full?


You couldn't hit that many switches at the same time unless you were literally lying on the keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

This thread has a lack of pictures, so PICTURE TIME!!!!

Got my keycaps in from Korea, took awhile to get here, but they are pretty sweet.

Cherry profile caps, thick PBT, white (off white ) and front lasered. Purtty sweet.
I love the look of the keycaps with the pointy corners, which is one of the main reasons why I'm buying them.

I really don't have that many pictures of all my keyboards and them being updated, so I'm gonna work on that this weekend. ( and I have them all at home )
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4022-Edit_zps8acb5478.jpg.html
before. ( the green enter, the blue keys, and the red esc. are all original cherry keycaps ) along with my custom Jixr and OSX keys

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4029_zps0daaf6e6.jpg.html
pretty painted blue plate, and lubed mx blacks ofc, because they are the best switches









http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4032-Edit_zps043ec9ca.jpg.html
New keycaps! Looks very similar, but the new ones are a bit more off-white than my other set.

The profile is a bit shorter than OEM keycaps, and the keyboard feels a bit weird because of that, but I like em!

I want to enter in this months KOTM, but I'm not sure which keyboard I want to enter, I got more keycaps coming in on monday that will go on my korean board, another alum. case ( eta: unknown ) and rainbow caps ( eta: unknown )
I really would like to pull a win with my pink parts bin special poker, but I don't know when I'll get my rainbow caps for it.

Also, I'm going to sell off my white set as shown in the first photo.
I'll make a classifieds post on here and link it in for you guys later.
( white front print PBT caps, OEM profile, full size set + some novelty keys tossed in )


----------



## Jixr

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523511/cherry-mx-keycaps-white-front-printed-pbt-full-set
selling my keycap set on the OCN classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You couldn't hit that many switches at the same time unless you were literally lying on the keyboard.


You mean, unless you were to 'plank your board'? HA! See what I did there?!


----------



## wes1099

A guy by the name of ezrahilyer on geekhack made a pretty nice guide to convert terminal Model M's to USB with a teensy and Soarer's converter. I am going to to it myself.

http://straypoetry.com/ibm-model-m-keyboard/#


----------



## Danzle

My Rapoo KX turned the backlight automatically off after a few seconds, even on cable. Does someone have a idea how to stop that "smart backlight" stuff?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

No idea, lol. Is there some sort of driver or program you need to install?


----------



## Danzle

There is a driver but just to change the functionn of the fn-f-keys keys.


----------



## wes1099

Awesome, my teensy and panel mount USB port should arrive the same day as the Model M that I am going to put them in.


----------



## StevenT

My new challange, wish to learn dvorak layout typing. I read somewhere very long study time, after everyone masterpiece the qwerty based typing, cannot write touch sense properly. Can i learn without change keycaps over my keyboard? I'm on linux and try to hardcoded set everywhere where i use, but i recently failed to log in with my password


----------



## JayKthnx

Does anybody have any white switch stickers? I need about 60 or so for a custom build. Thanks!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Does anybody have any white switch stickers? I need about 60 or so for a custom build. Thanks!


You can get stickers here and here but both places are out of stock.


----------



## JayKthnx

indeed. I've been stalking both of those sites for months now as well as gh for possible group buys. closest I got was moz's group buy until he suffered a tragedy making fulfillment impossible. seems like white is either insanely popular constantly selling out or unpopular and never made.


----------



## Jixr

eh, switch stickers really don't do anything, purely cosmetic.


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah, but if you are doing a custom build and taking apart the switches anyway, may as well put in the extra effort just to make it completely finished/perfect/whatever even if it is a purely cosmetic modification.


----------



## JayKthnx

I know it's mostly cosmetic. That's part of the reason I'm specifically looking for white stickers.


----------



## HPE1000

Gift from demik over on geekhack, crazy generous.


----------



## JayKthnx

nice heiro and hapster caps


----------



## Jixr

psh, isn't that your 3rd brobot?

I'm not much of a clack guy, but would like a brobot, I always miss the sales though.

I'm also super jelly of your classic GMK keycap set, I'm getting a set in tomorrow with blue legends, but I may have to mix and match some keys until I can get a standard bottom row set to match it. ( Winkeyless layout )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> psh, isn't that your 3rd brobot?
> 
> I'm not much of a clack guy, but would like a brobot, I always miss the sales though.


6th brobot, 8th bro cap :/



Edit: Sounds like a perfect reason to get a winkeyless board


----------



## Jixr

psh, thats like $300 worth of keycaps right there.

My duck mini supports a winkeyless layout, but I'd need to source a 7x ( or whatever size it is ) pcb mount stabalizer and a spacebar ( any ideas? )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> psh, thats like $300 worth of keycaps right there.
> 
> My duck mini supports a winkeyless layout, but I'd need to source a 7x ( or whatever size it is ) pcb mount stabalizer and a spacebar ( any ideas? )


Well I have a 7x spacebar wire if you need that (We are talking about cherry stabs here, right?)

As for as the spacebar, I think signature plastics might work, it just wouldn't have pointy edges, not sure about how perfect of a color match it would be too. I think they are actually pretty close. I was going to buy some 7x spacebars from them sometime soon (For a keyboard project I am 99% sure will never pan out -_-)

I could get a couple beige/white spacebars from them to try.

imsto has a 7x gmk spacebar on his website, I am not sure if he intends for them to be an addon item for the BSP keyset though. As in, I have no clue if he would sell it without the keycap set, or if it's even ready to ship in the first place. I bet if you messaged him over on geekhack he might reply.

http://imsto.cn/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=102


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> My new challange, wish to learn dvorak layout typing. I read somewhere very long study time, after everyone masterpiece the qwerty based typing, cannot write touch sense properly. Can i learn without change keycaps over my keyboard? I'm on linux and try to hardcoded set everywhere where i use, but i recently failed to log in with my password


There isn't too much of an advantage to Dvorak. You can argue that it's more comfortable/ergonomic, but it takes a long time to learn and doesn't necessarily make you type faster.


----------



## Jixr

i'd be willing to buy that wire off you if you wanna sell it.

( and If I can't find one for sell, I'd just see if I can bend my own. Can't be that Hard i'd imagine )

and good find on the spacebar, I'll go ahead and order that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'd be willing to buy that wire off you if you wanna sell it.
> 
> ( and If I can't find one for sell, I'd just see if I can bend my own. Can't be that Hard i'd imagine )
> 
> and good find on the spacebar, I'll go ahead and order that.


Yeah, you can have it for free. Want me to look into a beige 7x spacebar from signatureplastics I can throw in my order?

I found one thread so far and WEA GAY and WFO are the suggested colors.


----------



## Jixr

I'm not familiar with their color system, and the set that all this is going with isn't going to get here till tomorrow, so I'm not sure exactly what color I'll need.

I could also get one of those alum. ones off ebay, that way it looks more 'custom' than a mis-matched spacebar.

There is a guy local selling 2 cherry keyboards for $75 Cherry G80-11900 boards. I don't know much about them and what spacebar sizes they use.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm not familiar with their color system, and the set that all this is going with isn't going to get here till tomorrow, so I'm not sure exactly what color I'll need.
> 
> I could also get one of those alum. ones off ebay, that way it looks more 'custom' than a mis-matched spacebar.
> 
> There is a guy local selling 2 cherry keyboards for $75 Cherry G80-11900 boards. I don't know much about them and what spacebar sizes they use.


Yeah, I made a post on your geekhack thread. It might make more sense to get that one legit cherry spacebar from imsto. I sent him a PM to see if I can buy it.

I feel like while those keyboards might have a proper spacebar, if they are white. The actual stems might not line up with your board. I believe original cherry boards have an off center spacebar placement which most modern boards cannot use. I could be wrong there.


----------



## HPE1000

Picked up a walnut wrist rest just now, maybe MK can have it shipped out in the morning. It should hopefully match all of the wood in my room..


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1074


----------



## TTheuns

I love my Shine3, but I know for sure that I will build my next keyboard myself. Sadly, none of the 60% PCBs out there have what I am looking for, so I'll have to wire them myself wich I am quite nervous of already.

For those interested in the layout:
http://www.keyboard-layout-editor.com/#/layouts/a2c79e78db038caeab386cae8f5b3df6


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like while those keyboards might have a proper spacebar, if they are white. The actual stems might not line up with your board. I believe original cherry boards have an off center spacebar placement which most modern boards cannot use. I could be wrong there.


Yes, but luckly my duck supports that layout. highly universal PCB, its nice.


----------



## StevenT

*Sniping*
Quote:


> There isn't too much of an advantage to Dvorak. You can argue that it's more comfortable/ergonomic, but it takes a long time to learn and doesn't necessarily make you type faster.


Ohh thanks to the respond, after some hour typing my fingers feel like pain, and i have pain can't typed faster. I think the Dvorak is comfortable layout.

There isn't too much of an advantage to Dvorak. You can argue that it's more comfortable/ergonomic, but it takes a long time to learn and doesn't necessarily make you type faster.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> *Sniping*
> Ohh thanks to the respond, after some hour typing my fingers feel like pain, and i have pain can't typed faster. I think the Dvorak is comfortable layout.
> 
> There isn't too much of an advantage to Dvorak. You can argue that it's more comfortable/ergonomic, but it takes a long time to learn and doesn't necessarily make you type faster.


If you want to type more ergonomically, especially when typing in English, Colemak takes the crown


----------



## wes1099

Model M and multimeter get here tomorrow! Too bad I have to wait for my teensy (comes on wednesday) to make the Model M usable...


----------



## Jixr

blah... been waiting all day to get my keycaps, Says they were out on the truck for delivery at 8am, and its after 5pm already. Guess I'll be getting them tomorrow.


----------



## HPE1000

The eyes don't glow like that one prototype/one-off, so I guess I was wrong. They just shine with a reflective surface inside there.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes don't glow like that one prototype/one-off, so I guess I was wrong. They just shine with a reflective surface inside there.


Guess it's busted, you should probably just send it to me.

Great photo


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Model M and multimeter get here tomorrow! Too bad I have to wait for my teensy (comes on wednesday) to make the Model M usable...


WHAT? Why did you order a multimeter? Cen Tech from Harbor Freight FTW!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> WHAT? Why did you order a multimeter? Cen Tech from Harbor Freight FTW!


I got the multimeter because I don't have one (well I have one but it doesn't work) and it would be really nice to have one with all of the keyboard projects I am doing. I have no idea what cen tech is, I just bought the best selling multimeter on amazon.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes don't glow like that one prototype/one-off, so I guess I was wrong. They just shine with a reflective surface inside there.


That wasn't a one-off. Senzunite was sold during the "ghost sale" according to merce.hunter, who sold the clack to HP on Ebay.

It's just one of the many clacks that don't see the light of day in the forums.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That wasn't a one-off. Senzunite was sold during the "ghost sale" according to merce.hunter, who sold the clack to HP on Ebay.
> 
> It's just one of the many clacks that don't see the light of day in the forums.


I am fairly certain that is a one off, unless you actually have reason to believe there was some sort of behind doors sale of that keycap.

It's the same as the green vader, there is almost certainly one green vader.

All one offs that were probably personal gifts from click clack to merce.hunte.


----------



## Jixr

Got my GMK keycap set in the mail today! its AMAZING!
Thick PBT dyesub caps, sweeet.
Classic beige/white with blue legends. So happy!

The only sucky thing is that the keycap set is made for a winkey-less board, so to make it fit my current korean 60% I would have to desolder the entire thing to make it work, and find a 7x spacebar and stabilizer for it.
So I'm just going to mix and match until my other korean board comes in ( who knows when that will be ) and I'll just build it from the ground up instead of wasting time soldering.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4098_zps80f96a39.jpg.html
These things were expensive, but I like em.
Now I just gotta wait for my next korean pcb to be sent out so I can put the full set on it, and things are looking so good on that note, some people in the group buy have been waiting well over a year, and we're not getting very many updates.

I also put my blue/white vortex caps on my quickfire XT, the blues don't really match, but its a good looking keycap set on a full sized keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my GMK keycap set in the mail today! its AMAZING!
> Thick PBT dyesub caps, sweeet.
> Classic beige/white with blue legends. So happy!
> 
> The only sucky thing is that the keycap set is made for a winkey-less board, so to make it fit my current korean 60% I would have to desolder the entire thing to make it work, and find a 7x spacebar and stabilizer for it.
> So I'm just going to mix and match until my other korean board comes in ( who knows when that will be ) and I'll just build it from the ground up instead of wasting time soldering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4098_zps80f96a39.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> These things were expensive, but I like em.
> Now I just gotta wait for my next korean pcb to be sent out so I can put the full set on it, and things are looking so good on that note, some people in the group buy have been waiting well over a year, and we're not getting very many updates.


I think it's BSP not GMK. Very nice though, the blue legends are awesome. They also go great with that backlight, is that blue, light blue and green all on the same board?

I am still waiting on that PM from imsto for the 7x spacebar. If he says he can sell it, do you want me to get it from him and just ship it along with the wire?

Sucks about the whole sprit thing, I am sure he will get everything shipped soon enough. If I know one thing about sprit, it's that he cares so much about that group buy and he wants everything to be perfect. It's not fair for everyone to keep calling him a scammer, they have no clue just how much he stresses over it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, The blues are nice.

And yeah, its

blue
cyan
green
cyan
blue

It looks pretty cool.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4097_zpsbffd03ad.jpg.html
I also have another tex case coming in, though I may try to see if I can trade/sell it for a blue one to go with this board once its done instead of the silver that I ordered.

I've already PM'd him about the spacebar, and If I can't get one from him, I'll just order an alum. one off ebay or something.

I know how hard GB's are to run ( done one myself ) but its a bit disheartening when I see group buys like the eagle/viper open, take orders, close, manufact, and ship out all while I'm waiting on my pcb from him. I really don't even know what I'm going to get, I'm still unsure if the plates fit normal 60% cases,


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, The blues are nice.
> 
> And yeah, its
> 
> blue
> cyan
> green
> cyan
> blue
> 
> It looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4097_zpsbffd03ad.jpg.html
> 
> 
> I also have another tex case coming in, though I may try to see if I can trade/sell it for a blue one to go with this board once its done instead of the silver that I ordered.
> 
> I've already PM'd him about the spacebar, and If I can't get one from him, I'll just order an alum. one off ebay or something.
> 
> I know how hard GB's are to run ( done one myself ) but its a bit disheartening when I see group buys like the eagle/viper open, take orders, close, manufact, and ship out all while I'm waiting on my pcb from him. I really don't even know what I'm going to get, I'm still unsure if the plates fit normal 60% cases,


Yes, it looks awesome, it just flows together so well.

I see, didn't know you messaged him, he is probably wondering *** is going on since I messaged him as well XD

I ran a round of the US orders of springs for him, he is terrified that stuff is going to get destroyed in the mail within the US. Not saying that is the entire reason the gb is running behind, it's the factory soldering, or lack thereof that has made this such a mess. I begged and begged to get my order from him and I still had to do the SMD soldering, not that I minded, it wasn't too bad. I am disappointed with him though, as I feel like he is too focused on the springs than finishing the keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, Its pretty understandle that people who've been waiting a lot longer than I am are pretty p-o'd

The lack of updates is also a pretty big kick in the ribs, and that there are 3 or 4 GB's being ran by him ATM, and I don't think its cool that he started new GB's before his old ones were wrapped up. I didn't know it at the time, and was really trying to decide between the viper/eagle GB and his, and ended up going with his since it was a bit cheaper, but now I should have just ponied up for the viper


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am fairly certain that is a one off, unless you actually have reason to believe there was some sort of behind doors sale of that keycap.
> 
> It's the same as the green vader, there is almost certainly one green vader.
> 
> All one offs that were probably personal gifts from click clack to merce.hunte.


It's not "behind doors" really. CC has plenty of invite only sales, and the Ebay seller said that he bought the clack during the "ghost sale" in the description of the listing, which is deleted now. Most of these sales are undocumented apart from the vague post that CC makes in 4grabs.

It's very likely that there are more caps from 2013/2014 that we still don't know about. We had no idea that the Freedom Eagle existed until it was publicly listed in the 4th of July sale, and those were only leftovers from the invite only sale, which no one mentioned anything about.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It's not "behind doors" really. CC has plenty of invite only sales, and the Ebay seller said that he bought the clack during the "ghost sale" in the description of the listing, which is deleted now. Most of these sales are undocumented apart from the vague post that CC makes in 4grabs.
> 
> It's very likely that there are more caps from 2013/2014 that we still don't know about. We had no idea that the Freedom Eagle existed until it was publicly listed in the 4th of July sale, and those were only leftovers from the invite only sale, which no one mentioned anything about.


I thought the freedom eagle was first available from the 4th of july dibs sale, which was the sale nobody said a thing about. Then the leftovers were the ones that ended up on the freedom sale. I kinda felt like the people who got dibsed in that 4th sale didn't want to pay the almost $170 for the eagle and so he just sold those in the sale afterwards. (Which was the freedom sale)

Click clack has made one-offs recently, so I just don't see why the shenzunite isn't one of those. He made the black and gold skull for danielucf, the dark dark blue and almost black glow in the dark skull for ekw, and so on. Those weren't sales by any means.

Who knows


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I thought the freedom eagle was first available from the 4th of july dibs sale, which was the sale nobody said a thing about. Then the leftovers were the ones that ended up on the freedom sale. I kinda felt like the people who got dibsed in that 4th sale didn't want to pay the almost $170 for the eagle and so he just sold those in the sale afterwards. (Which was the freedom sale)
> 
> Click clack has made one-offs recently, so I just don't see why the shenzunite isn't one of those. He made the black and gold skull for danielucf, the dark dark blue and almost black glow in the dark skull for ekw, and so on. Those weren't sales by any means.
> 
> Who knows


Those things cost $170? What do brobots cost when you manage to buy one?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Those things cost $170? What do brobots cost when you manage to buy one?


The freedom eagle cost $170, it was the most expensive click clack directly from click clack. All other click clacks and brobots cost around 40-50 dollars.

It isn't really shocking the eagle cost so much, the amount of work that must have gone into it is incredible when compared to a lot of other keycaps.

_photo from danielucf_

I personally don't care for it, but that's just my opinion.

Now if you want to talk about aftermarket prices of click clacks and brobots, that is another story... People buy/sell them for hundreds each, $300-400 is a fairly common price for some rare click clacks.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The freedom eagle cost $170, it was the most expensive click clack directly from click clack. All other click clacks and brobots cost around 40-50 dollars.
> 
> It isn't really shocking the eagle cost so much, the amount of work that must have gone into it is incredible when compared to a lot of other keycaps.
> 
> _photo from danielucf_
> 
> I personally don't care for it, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Now if you want to talk about aftermarket prices of click clacks and brobots, that is another story... People buy/sell them for hundreds each, $300-400 is a fairly common price for some rare click clacks.


I knew the click clacks were expensive but I had no idea they'd go an ask $170 for a single keycap, that's more than my keyboard. I personally don't like the eagle either.
Guess the only way for me to get a Brobot is to get rich or win one









The aftermarket prices are even more insane.

Can anyone tell me why they became so legendary>


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I knew the click clacks were expensive but I had no idea they'd go an ask $170 for a single keycap, that's more than my keyboard. I personally don't like the eagle either.
> Guess the only way for me to get a Brobot is to get rich or win one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermarket prices are even more insane.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why they became so legendary>


Simple supply and demand, they aren't mass produced, so when they go up for sale, there's a lot of demand for them, which drives the prices up.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I knew the click clacks were expensive but I had no idea they'd go an ask $170 for a single keycap, that's more than my keyboard. I personally don't like the eagle either.
> Guess the only way for me to get a Brobot is to get rich or win one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermarket prices are even more insane.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why they became so legendary>


Well if you take into account that click clack sells his triple shot caps for around $50 now, that keycap would be about 3 times more difficult to make than a standard triple shot cap which he makes all the time. It seems fair, the rate of failure on those has to be pretty high in comparison to the skulls which are a lot easier to make. But yes, $170 is a lot directly from him. He just sold a keycap in the sale from last week which was using that same mold, but it was only doubleshot, all black with red eyes called the blutrabe and he only charged $42 for that, since its so much easier without all those intricate color changes on the eagle.

Blutrabe


As for why people go crazy over them, everyone has their reason. They are nice, especially when you see one in person (Pictures really don't do them justice most of the time)

Some people buy them just because they like them, some people buy them because they are collectors, and some buy them to flip for huge profits.

I think some of it might have to do with once you get your dream keyboard/s you don't have anything to go after but keycaps, idk. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## JayKthnx

I have respect for the amount of work that went into making the freedom cap, but I still think it's tacky tbh. I've always had a small desire for a clack skull, but I don't bump uglies with the gh elite enough nor do I have the time or energy to hunt sales and classifieds deals.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, thats the bad thing about anything custom, to get more unique and rare, prices get crazy. I just spent $130 on a keycap set, and I'm kinda getting a little bit of buyers remorse. I'd never buy a CC or BBot for more than retail.

And if I had one, I'd just trade it away anyway. ( unless it was the clear glitter bro bot )


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I thought the freedom eagle was first available from the 4th of july dibs sale, which was the sale nobody said a thing about. Then the leftovers were the ones that ended up on the freedom sale. I kinda felt like the people who got dibsed in that 4th sale didn't want to pay the almost $170 for the eagle and so he just sold those in the sale afterwards. (Which was the freedom sale)
> 
> Click clack has made one-offs recently, so I just don't see why the shenzunite isn't one of those. He made the black and gold skull for danielucf, the dark dark blue and almost black glow in the dark skull for ekw, and so on. Those weren't sales by any means.
> 
> Who knows


By "4th of July sale" I meant Freedom sale, sorry.

Senzunite isn't one off because the seller said he bought it during a sale. Also, there's a name for the clack. No one has names that are as fancy as the ones CC makes up for their one-off clacks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> By "4th of July sale" I meant Freedom sale, sorry.
> 
> Senzunite isn't one off because the seller said he bought it during a sale. Also, there's a name for the clack. No one has names that are as fancy as the ones CC makes up for their one-off clacks.


I guess, I wonder what that sale had in it then. Shenzunite was the name click clack gave it after everyone messaged him when the ebay sale was over, since they were scared it was fake. CC said it was real but I think that was all he would say about it.


----------



## LDV617

Does anybody if there is an adapter for Mini USB to PS/2 ?

I would like to test the comparison if there is, no luck finding one yet though









yes I googled


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anybody if there is an adapter for Mini USB to PS/2 ?
> 
> I would like to test the comparison if there is, no luck finding one yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I googled


Probably not, but you could get a USB to PS/2 adapter.


----------



## Jixr

shouldn't be hard to make on either, AFAIK it would just require splicing wires, and then you could parachord sleeve it while you're at it.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Any mechanical keyboard sales on Black Friday? I want to turn my whole fleet mechanical!


----------



## Jixr

Ooooh... Poker 3 ( Pok3r ) teaser shots, alum case, dye sub or double shot pbt caps... I like it. ( though why no plate? )


And finally fully programable. I like it.

( no price or release date atm )


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I want!


----------



## b0z0

Just received my ducky shine 3 tkl with mx cherry reds.


----------



## Xaero252

I wish I had deep enough pockets to be able to grab a Mini guru if they ever come out. That board is a dream come true.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Ooooh... Poker 3 ( Pok3r ) teaser shots, alum case, dye sub or double shot pbt caps... I like it. ( though why no plate? )
> 
> 
> And finally fully programable. I like it.
> 
> ( no price or release date atm )


Mmmmmm







Hopefully they will put a plate in there at some point.


----------



## Jixr

They confirmed it will have a plate, that image above was just an engineering sample.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pcH3wqd3j

Got a cable from Pexon for my QFR, will be ordering more cables in the future for sure.


----------



## Kimir

I got 3 Pexon's cable, all are working well with my KPT Pure Pro, but not working with the Shine 3.
the ground isn't connected and I bet that's the issue. Other than that, they look nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> They confirmed it will have a plate, that image above was just an engineering sample.


Good to know. Now it is just time to wait I guess


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

yay I have my buckling spring keyboard back.


----------



## wes1099

I have been working on cleaning up my model M since Tuesday Afternoon, and I currently have everything finished except the bolt mod. The previous owner must have spilled something in it, because the plastic plate that holds all of the springs and hammers was extremely sticky and crusty. I finally got it clean after rubbing it down with GooGone, then soaking it in hot soapy water for an hour. My Bolts get here tomorrow and hopefully it will be finished by tomorrow night. Now I have to figure out how to load the correct key layout onto my soarer's converter.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think I like thr mx blues this razer has. Rune joked about stealing it back from me (it was his originally) and I kinda growled at him and held the keyboard posessively.... Such a joy to type on!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So does it match the wood in the rest of your room?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So does it match the wood in the rest of your room?


It's too light


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Got my Galaxy key set from Techkey, they sure as heck brighten up my desk area! The pic was taken outside for better natural lighting.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's too light


Maybe you could take it somewhere local and see if they could color match it with a wood stain? You're already admittedly awesome at keyboard mods. I have no doubt you could handle a simple shading







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe you could take it somewhere local and see if they could color match it with a wood stain? You're already admittedly awesome at keyboard mods. I have no doubt you could handle a simple shading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was considering wood stain, I don't really think this has any seal on it so it would be easy.

It's nice either way though, I recommend it. Pretty cheap for what you are getting imo. (It was 40 with free shipping)

Only thing I am not super happy about are the little ridges on the bottom, I guess it has something to do with full size, tkl and 60% models.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You could use something like linseed oil to darken it. Would stink for a while though.


----------



## Blaise170

Does anyone know of a TaoBao agent on OCN? I've asked a few on GH but never heard anything back from them. I'd really like a specific keyboard that I can only find in China but I neither live there, nor understand the language.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You could use something like linseed oil to darken it. Would stink for a while though.


How long are we talking? That might drive me insane








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Does anyone know of a TaoBao agent on OCN? I've asked a few on GH but never heard anything back from them. I'd really like a specific keyboard that I can only find in China but I neither live there, nor understand the language.


Have you tried imsto or qtan on geekhack? I don't think we have anyone here.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How long are we talking? That might drive me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried imsto or qtan on geekhack? I don't think we have anyone here.


Uh.... until you die?

Yeah, maybe not the best choice. It might not be noticeable to you after a week or so, but it would probably take over a year to fully go away. Kind of a smell you have to learn to like.

Regular (non-boiled) linseed oil might be better, never used it. Tung oil is an option too, but it tends to be shinier.

E: walnut oil might work. Never used it either.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How long are we talking? That might drive me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried imsto or qtan on geekhack? I don't think we have anyone here.


I messaged Feng and Qtan, maybe I'll try imsto next.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Does anyone know of a TaoBao agent on OCN? I've asked a few on GH but never heard anything back from them. I'd really like a specific keyboard that I can only find in China but I neither live there, nor understand the language.


my wife is from beijing

and she is going to china for business 11-30 till 12-14 iirc

if you want you can send it to her parents and we could get it for you up to you

or i can help with the Chinese stuff you need

let me know if you are interested


----------



## Nephalem

A couple months back I remember somebody posted some little "things" (can't remember exactly otherwise I wouldn't ask) that you put under the switch and they allowed for pretty much hot swappable LEDs, I think it was Jixr? Maybe not but if any one remembers them I'd be really appreciative. I plan on taking this board apart once and once only. Replace the Blacks with Clears, and if possible change it to PS/2 any ideas for that last part? And I mean like internal not put an adapter on the USB cable.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> A couple months back I remember somebody posted some little "things" (can't remember exactly otherwise I wouldn't ask) that you put under the switch and they allowed for pretty much hot swappable LEDs, I think it was Jixr? Maybe not but if any one remembers them I'd be really appreciative. I plan on taking this board apart once and once only. Replace the Blacks with Clears, and if possible change it to PS/2 any ideas for that last part? And I mean like internal not put an adapter on the USB cable.


those are SIP sockets.

What keyboard are we talking about?


----------



## JayKthnx

I would assume the Cougar 700K he has listed in the member list.


----------



## HPE1000

Sorry, I was on my phone when I responded to that, so I couldn't easily check the keyboard he had listed.

If that is the case, is there any reason you want/need it to be PS/2? People don't exactly seek out PS/2 keyboards, since they are annoying to hot swap, the system needs booted with the keyboard plugged in for it to even work.

Would that even work in the first place, even with just an adapter? As far as I know, not every keyboard even works with PS/2 adapters and the ones that advertise it do so because of NKRO. Just googling that keyboard, it says everywhere that it has NKRO over USB without the need for a PS/2 adapter, so why would you want one?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, sleeved cables are nice. I need to finish putting one together that I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> A couple months back I remember somebody posted some little "things" (can't remember exactly otherwise I wouldn't ask) that you put under the switch and they allowed for pretty much hot swappable LEDs, I think it was Jixr? Maybe not but if any one remembers them I'd be really appreciative. I plan on taking this board apart once and once only. Replace the Blacks with Clears, and if possible change it to PS/2 any ideas for that last part? And I mean like internal not put an adapter on the USB cable.


Yeah, That was me. I have them on my Duck, and they are great, but soon I'm going to have to desolder the entire keyboard, and the SIP sockets are a HUGE pain to remove since the pins are so small )


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sorry, I was on my phone when I responded to that, so I couldn't easily check the keyboard he had listed.
> 
> If that is the case, is there any reason you want/need it to be PS/2? People don't exactly seek out PS/2 keyboards, since they are annoying to hot swap, the system needs booted with the keyboard plugged in for it to even work.
> 
> Would that even work in the first place, even with just an adapter? As far as I know, not every keyboard even works with PS/2 adapters and the ones that advertise it do so because of NKRO. Just googling that keyboard, it says everywhere that it has NKRO over USB without the need for a PS/2 adapter, so why would you want one?


It's not so much a need for it it's just that to get the NKRO over USB my computer thinks I have 4 keyboards attached. Maybe PS/2 may not be the best idea it was just a tidy up the computer a bit kinda thing, once I pull it apart I might just have a look at whether I'd be able to confidently make some form of detachable cable, the reason I'm putting so much effort into this keyboard is it has a great design (aside from the split spacebar) but things like the Black switches, Orange LEDs and the USB/Headphone/Microphone passthrough doesn't get use due to my Xonar, and not needing the extra USB. Just in case anyone here was wondering, although I know most of you wouldn't need a reason to do this stuff


----------



## Crazy9000

For PS/2 the keyboard controller would need to support PS/2 over USB, or have a second controller you can attach the cable to like Deck. I'm guessing one that supports NKRO over USB won't have any PS/2 support.


----------



## wes1099

I am sad. I spend 4 days and $30 on my model M and I can't get it to work...


----------



## Jixr

bleh, spent all day desoldering my duck and soldering it back up.

Changed the layout to fit my keycap set I bought.
Dumb dumb me forgot that I don't have a FN key anymore, I'll probably just use ' \ ' since I don't use it hardly ever.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...9-4f66-b1a5-858e4fb01adc_zpsd42d48cb.jpg.html

Now I just have to wait for my spacebar to show up.

( also thanks to @HPE1000 for sending me a spacebar wire )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bleh, spent all day desoldering my duck and soldering it back up.
> 
> Changed the layout to fit my keycap set I bought.
> Dumb dumb me forgot that I don't have a FN key anymore, I'll probably just use ' \ ' since I don't use it hardly ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...9-4f66-b1a5-858e4fb01adc_zpsd42d48cb.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to wait for my spacebar to show up.
> 
> ( also thanks to @HPE1000 for sending me a spacebar wire )


Looks awesome!

Would you be too opposed to using the right windows key or alt key for FN? I don't personally use the keys on that side of the keyboard that often so that is what I would do.


----------



## Jixr

thats my up/down/left/right cluster

I could use the left alt, but then I can't CTRL+ALT+DEL and I also Dual boot to OSX so i gotta make sure its friendly with that.

I also just realized that I messed up the right shift stab, so I have desolder it all again ( but I didn't solder in the LED pegs so its not so bad ) Lead solder fumes must have got to me.


----------



## wes1099

I think I may send my model M to unicomp to get it repaired.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thats my up/down/left/right cluster
> 
> I could use the left alt, but then I can't CTRL+ALT+DEL and I also Dual boot to OSX so i gotta make sure its friendly with that.
> 
> I also just realized that I messed up the right shift stab, so I have desolder it all again ( but I didn't solder in the LED pegs so its not so bad ) Lead solder fumes must have got to me.


What about right windows key and [;'/ for arrow keys? That is how the HHKB does it and I do like it. Sprits boards also come preprogrammed with that as one of the two arrow keys accessible through the fn layer (WASD) being the 2nd option which isn't as nice to use. (Unless you swap caps lock with FN, which in that case, would be my personal favorite arrow key layout)

I don't use OSX so I am not sure about that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I think I may send my model M to unicomp to get it repaired.


What exactly is wrong with it?


----------



## dean_8486

GeekHack Cream n Cheese Filco Tenkeyless wrapped in 3M Gloss White. Decent finish for vinyl but I may paint the case eventually.


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000 I need the left windows key as a command key for OSX, and I like the right mod keys as arrow keys, its more natural in games, and is the same layout on all my pokerX's


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What about right windows key and [;'/ for arrow keys? That is how the HHKB does it and I do like it. Sprits boards also come preprogrammed with that as one of the two arrow keys accessible through the fn layer (WASD) being the 2nd option which isn't as nice to use. (Unless you swap caps lock with FN, which in that case, would be my personal favorite arrow key layout)
> 
> I don't use OSX so I am not sure about that
> What exactly is wrong with it?


I think the controller is fried. I am positive I put everything back together correctly and it doesn't do crap. I ran something called hid_listen that checks for HID input from the teensy but it shows nothing. I think I will most likely try to build my own controller from *here* first before sending it in. I am not sure if they will service bolt model boards either. I am going to ask unicomp if they service bolt modded boards, and if they do, I am going to send it in because the spacebar stab clips snapped off and I only have one of them which did not stay when glued.


----------



## wes1099

Wow I actually got my model M to work. Only two issues I have are that the space key stab clips are broken, and pressing 'o' or '0' will both either output '0o' or 'o0'. I think I am still sending it into unicomp though because I really need the spacebar stab clips fixed.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wow I actually got my model M to work. Only two issues I have are that the space key stab clips are broken, and pressing 'o' or '0' will both either output '0o' or 'o0'. I think I am still sending it into unicomp though because I really need the spacebar stab clips fixed.


Just buy a scrap board from ebay for parts. Shipping to and from Unicomp will cost as much as buying another board. Take the best parts from each and make it yours. Added bonus: lots of spare parts


----------



## Jixr

@HPE1000 I may actually not use the plate, and that way I can have a single unit backspace key and have an extra key to use as a dedicated FN key.

I don't mind plateless, but it looks so much nicer with one.

EDIT: second thoughts.... I have a dremmel... cut the plate... hm.....


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Just buy a scrap board from ebay for parts. Shipping to and from Unicomp will cost as much as buying another board. Take the best parts from each and make it yours. Added bonus: lots of spare parts


There are no dead boards on ebay for less than the $30 I paid for my working one. I think I found a fix for my problem though.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my spacebar came in a day early!

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html

Alum. Spacebar ftw, its kinda nice, but super klangy when you use it. Matches the rest of the keycaps quite well.

And its finally finished!

One dream board down, another to go!

Vintage mx blacks,
thick dye sub BSP keycaps beige/white with blue legends, leds fade from blue, cyan, green, cyan, blue, stepped caps lock, alum case, SS plate, its so nice.
solderless LED swapping
fully programable.
etc, etc,

I still need to go back and shave down some of the LED's due to the keycaps hitting them, some of them weren't shaved enough.

Tomorrow I'll work on better pics for the Nov. KTOM

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4124_zps40368d98.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4111-Edit_zps556a69c6.jpg.html

I'm trying to find someone who wants to trade a silver case for a blue one, as I think it would really make this thing pop. ( but maybe a bit too much blue )


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! my spacebar came in a day early!
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html
> 
> Alum. Spacebar ftw, its kinda nice, but super klangy when you use it. Matches the rest of the keycaps quite well.


A cold texture during winter time yeah?

The blue space bar sure pops as that's the first thing my eyes honed in on.

And you are a modder I really admire, work looks great so thanks for sharing.

Kind want to throw you my board and see what you can do with it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> A cold texture during winter time yeah?
> The blue space bar sure pops as that's the first thing my eyes honed in on.
> Kind want to throw you my board and see what you can do with it.


I actually like the cold feeling of alum. its nice to me.
They sold a silver one as well, but I thought the silver spacebar would be a bit too blingy looking.
I have some regular plastic ones on order too, but they are not in yet, maybe if they match the keycaps better I may swap it.

And as far as taking a stock keyboard and modding it on a budget, I actually have another one I'm working on.
It was a broken PokerX that I've basically fixed, and put together with spare parts I had laying around, and the only thing I've bought for it was some rainbow keycap and pink spray paint.

All in all, I've only spent $40 on the board. ( not including all the extra parts I already had on hand ) ( waiting for the keycaps to come in ) I basically just wanted to make the most crazy keyboard I could on a budget.
I may re-paint the case from its berry pink to something a bit more brighter, but I'll wait till my keycaps come in. ( hopefully by the end of this month )

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4012_zps3ed081fe.jpg.html
I'm still trying to think of ideas to add to the crazy factor of it. I have an idea for lighting, but I'm not sure how well it would work and would need to run to the store and buy some LED strips... Its probably going to be my Jan. KOTM entry. if I can finish it by then.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Yeah I actually like that texture too, don't get me wrong.

$40 huh? Wow.

Every time I see a white framed mech, I regret not buying the Ducky Shine 3 limited editions...seriously considering what you stated earlier about painting a board.

Will have to leave a weekend for that so I can do it properly.

Boy that looks pretty and I don't even like pink.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its a fun little project. I've painted quite a few boards, and if you take your time it can come out looking great. The key to a good paint job is patience. You can just blast the case with paint and call it a day, but mine usually takes a few days to complete. ( and paint takes a week or more to really fully chemically cure and harden )

Most keyboards are gamer-y looking with black/reds/blue/green, etc. But with this one I figured it would be fun to go the exact opposite and make a crazy looking one.
I was going to go either yellow, purple, or pink, and ended up with pink. Its basically the keyboard I keep in my bag when I'm out at coffee shops or whatever writing away on my ipad.

Its not very florescent though, kind of a bubblegum pink

I may sell it off or my other pokerx when I get my next korean shipped to me, I currently have 5 keyboards, all except one is super modded.

I just like building things, and keyboards are a fun and easy way to make really nice things that are also really practical.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( and paint takes a week or more to really fully chemically cure and harden )


Really like how the board came together, looks amazing and has my vote









I learned the hard way about paint curing times, all my plastic boards were fine but my aluminum filco that I painted matte black was a different story. I used it too early and ended up making the matte finish shiny on it in a couple spots. Once it warms up again (prob a while) I will sand it down a bit and put another coat on it and I just wont use it for a month or two to make sure the paint is completely cured...

I am not too upset though since there is some metal work that I really want to get perfect that I missed the first time around. JB weld isn't exactly easy to work with in the way I did.

Only thing that makes me hesitant to do it is the process, painting metal is NOT fun. If I mess up I have to sand everything down and put a new coat of primer on it and everything, just not fun work imo..


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I usually don't touch the paint for at least 24 hours, and won't do my final sand and polish until a week later. And yeah, metal is tricky to paint. its less forgiving than painting on plastic. I goofed up my pink case quite a bit, and probably should re-sand the whole thing and start over, but the visible parts look nice, and its a beater board anyway. ( I offered it for sale on GH and no one wanted it for how damaged the PCB was )

If you're going matt, once its dry, just go to an auto shop and get some 6000 grit sanding foam paper, and go over it under soapy water, it will keep the matt finish and make it smooth. Much easier to have a nice matt finish than a glossy one though ( which is why I always do a matt finish )

Thanks again for the spacebar wire.
The 7x spacebar feels weird, not used to its positioning.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I usually don't touch the paint for at least 24 hours, and won't do my final sand and polish until a week later. And yeah, metal is tricky to paint. its less forgiving than painting on plastic.
> If you're going matt, once its dry, just go to an auto shop and get some 6000 grit sanding foam paper, and go over it under soapy water, it will keep the matt finish and make it smooth. Much easier to have a nice matt finish than a glossy one though ( which is why I always do a matt finish )
> 
> Thanks again for the spacebar wire.


That sounds good, it was hard getting a matte finish on it without any sandpaper like that because the last coat had to be perfect. That might make it a lot easier, I will look into that when I fix it.

No problem, I didn't have any use for it and I know you are probably losing patience with sprit, I really wish he would just make a post rather than making zeal hunt him down to answer simple questions.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So my switches came in last week for my Coolermaster TKL keyboard. I have only ever soldered items together and how I de-solder then was just heat solder and pull, (soldering wires). Anyone want to give me a quick run down on the best way to de-solder these switches without damaging anything?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So my switches came in last week for my Coolermaster TKL keyboard. I have only ever soldered items together and how I de-solder then was just heat solder and pull, (soldering wires). Anyone want to give me a quick run down on the best way to de-solder these switches without damaging anything?


So do you have desoldering wick, or a solder sucker?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So do you have desoldering wick, or a solder sucker?


All i have is a soldering iron and solder unfortunately. I can probably get something if i need it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, just run to radioshack and get a $10 de-soldering iron. Its what I've been using.
http://www.radioshack.com/radioshack-45-watt-desoldering-iron/6402060.html

And try not to forcibly pull out the switches, you'll just end up ripping the copper traces off the PCB.

I'm really not too worried about sprit's buy, its just sometimes if no one complains stuff never gets done. Gotta light a fire under someones butt every once and awhile. I get GB's take time, but people have been waiting well over a year, and I don't like that he has opened other GB's before finishing up ones from over a year ago.


----------



## JayKthnx

I prefer solder wick for pcb work personally. being able to lay it out across most of a trace and just do a single pass is bomb-diggity.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Once I get the wick i just lay it over the solder point, heat the wick and pull up to de-solder then?


----------



## JayKthnx

you'll lay the wick on the solder joint, heat the wick with your iron, wait for the solder to saturate the wick and your joint should be just about stripped except a very thin layer of tinning.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Awesome. I'll put that on my shopping list and hopefully get my keyboard in tip top shape soon.


----------



## Spork13

I've finally "joined the club".
Bought a second hand Corsair K60. with cherry reds. (and 'orrible membrane switches on the function keys and a few other seldom used
ones)
Loving it!
Bought it to see if I liked mech, and I do.
Still want one with browns, and maybe some white backlighting, and 100% mech keys...



Came with wrist rest, which I actually find quite comfortable for gaming. It also houses the blasc WASD keys, a keycap puller, and the Capslock key, which I abhor.
Might get some nice white keycaps for it,


----------



## X-Nine

As a "thank you" gift to Jim and Kevin at CaseLabs for all of their support while I finished school, I got them a little gift each.



Replacement Cherry OS keycaps, so they can have Case Labs on their keyboards


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> when it comes to "new" keyboards, i believe the ducky legend was just released (personally waititng if magically massdrop gets an option for a limited run of clear switches like the ducky mini did)


Ware iz ma dukie ledgend review gaise?!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ware iz ma dukie ledgend review gaise?!


I'd do one if the Ducky distributor in the UK responded on Facebook.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! my spacebar came in a day early!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Alum. Spacebar ftw, its kinda nice, but super klangy when you use it. Matches the rest of the keycaps quite well.
> 
> And its finally finished!
> 
> One dream board down, another to go!
> 
> Vintage mx blacks,
> thick dye sub BSP keycaps beige/white with blue legends, leds fade from blue, cyan, green, cyan, blue, stepped caps lock, alum case, SS plate, its so nice.
> solderless LED swapping
> fully programable.
> etc, etc,
> 
> I still need to go back and shave down some of the LED's due to the keycaps hitting them, some of them weren't shaved enough.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll work on better pics for the Nov. KTOM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Images
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4124_zps40368d98.jpg.html
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4111-Edit_zps556a69c6.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find someone who wants to trade a silver case for a blue one, as I think it would really make this thing pop. ( but maybe a bit too much blue )


Where did you get those caps?


----------



## wes1099

After I get a GPU, watercooling and a CMStorm Novatouch are tied for second highest priority on my wishlist. Tough decisions...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Where did you get those caps?


originative


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> originative


Lol just looked at the price. RIP wallet... I guess I will not be getting any of those any time soon.


----------



## Jixr

yeah.....


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah.....


That's about as much as I paid for my whole keyboard, and it included a spacebar.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its my favorite keycap set, and really, is on par with some of the custom group buy sets. Best caps I've used though, thick PBT dye sub, feel super nice to type on.

I went a little overboard, but... yolo right?


----------



## Aznlotus161

TIL some keycaps are made in Denmark of all places.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> TIL some keycaps are made in Denmark of all places.


What's wrong with Denmark?


----------



## Danzle

Now i know how to keep my LED on







The Rapoo guys sent me a nice mail with introduction. Inplug the Nano Reciver and go with the cable mod after turning the keyboard off first. Now it's allwas on.


----------



## DatLoudTyper

Nooblet member here. Been lurking around Overclock.net for awhile now but never got around to making an account until now.

Better late than never though, here's my entry for club membership (already submitted the form, but here are some alternative pics of the keyboard that I use. I used my phone's camera for these shots so the picture quality might be somewhat lacking unfortunately)

Model: Noppoo "Lolita" Mechanical TENKEYLESS Keyboard w/ 6-form Customizable Red Backlight

Switch Type: MX Black (Noppoo's own custom MX Black Switches, fortunately nearly identical in linear performance when compared with Cherry MX Blacks)

Don't know how many others here use Lolita's, but here's one more for the list~


----------



## bigpoppapump

So I'm looking through Newegg's PS/2 keyboard listing and there's a bizarre number of off-brand keyboards out of China that all claim to have Black Cherry MXes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71RZ9648

Glut or imitators, you think?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> So I'm looking through Newegg's PS/2 keyboard listing and there's a bizarre number of off-brand keyboards out of China that all claim to have Black Cherry MXes.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4U71RZ9648
> 
> Glut or imitators, you think?


It's $40 for a keyboard and mouse. Do you REALLY think that it has mechanical switches of any kind?


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> It's $40 for a keyboard and mouse. Do you REALLY think that it has mechanical switches of any kind?




I dunno I think I'm gonna give them a chance.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> It's $40 for a keyboard and mouse. Do you REALLY think that it has mechanical switches of any kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I think I'm gonna give them a chance.
Click to expand...

Go for it, dude!

Then post a funny review.


----------



## Mega Man

if you click on the seller you will find that someone ordered this keyboard, and it was not mech


----------



## Blaise170

I may have found the ugliest mechanical keyboard ever produced (and I use mechanical loosely).


----------



## Jixr

This one wins it. It has a handle.... a handle... what was CM smoking when they decided this would be something the market wanted?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> This one wins it. It has a handle.... a handle... what was CM smoking when they decided this would be something the market wanted?


But... but... _eyes_.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I may have found the ugliest mechanical keyboard ever produced (and I use mechanical loosely).


Someone alert Buzz Lightyear. Emperor Zurg is infiltrating the populace!


----------



## pez

Lol that's immediately what I thought, too.


----------



## Jixr

Alright guys, I need opinions, whats looks better.

Very close to matching off white spacebar,
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...a-4536-baad-4e5aa25b742d_zpsff43064e.jpg.html

Or the alum. blue one.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html


----------



## pez

Al-you-mini-um blue, yo.


----------



## aberrero

In the pictures, I like the white one. But I am OCD and if the hue is off in person it would bother me to no end.


----------



## Blaise170

I like the white better.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

white space bar.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> In the pictures, I like the white one. But I am OCD and if the hue is off in person it would bother me to no end.


Yeah, I bought 3 off white spacebars, and the one I have in the pic matches the most. The alum feels really nice and has a kinda cool KLACK when you slap it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> This one wins it. It has a handle.... a handle... what was CM smoking when they decided this would be something the market wanted?


I don't know of anything you can smoke to make you that stupid. They probably ate the wrong kind of mushroom or something.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, I need opinions, whats looks better.
> 
> Very close to matching off white spacebar,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/cl...a-4536-baad-4e5aa25b742d_zpsff43064e.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or the alum. blue one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html


I like the blue aluminium. It matches the color of the legends perfectly.


----------



## pez

^Those are my thoughts. It provides a nice 'final' contrast to the rest of the blue on the board. And it's the perfect spot to as it's like the final 'gathering' or centerpiece, have you.


----------



## Sniping

So if the stars align within the next 5 days I'll be able to pay $350 for IBM keyboards. yay


----------



## timerwin63

I third the blue spacebar.


----------



## Badwrench

I prefer the white one. More than anything though, the grey escape bugs me. It is throwing the balance off to me for some reason. I would put the ~ key there, even if it is actually escape.

Overall though, the board turned out great.


----------



## skuko

switched to topre today. first impressions = WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## iGameInverted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> switched to topre today. first impressions = WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.


I switched to Topre about a month ago. My impressions are still WOOOOOOOW. I hope the wow factor never wears off. It is a pleasant experience every time I use this board.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Or the alum. blue one.
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3498_zps10894c8c.jpg.html


Its beautiful.

If it was a lighter color blue, I would offer to buy it to go with this PC build me and the kids are working on:


----------



## debuchan

I prefer the blue spacebar as well- the white one gives the keyboard a generic look, imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its beautiful.
> 
> If it was a lighter color blue, I would offer to buy it to go with this PC build me and the kids are working on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its beautiful.
> 
> If it was a lighter color blue, I would offer to buy it to go with this PC build me and the kids are working on:


I wouldn't sell it, and if I did it would have a high asking price, it wasn't cheap to build. $100 case, $150 keycaps, korean pcb, etc, etc.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its beautiful.
> 
> If it was a lighter color blue, I would offer to buy it to go with this PC build me and the kids are working on:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't sell it, and if I did it would have a high asking price, it wasn't cheap to build. $100 case, $150 keycaps, korean pcb, etc, etc.
Click to expand...

Wrong color anyway....but I like the blue one better.


----------



## wes1099

Finally got my model M into completely working condition. I will put it to the real test next time I have to type a paper for school.


----------



## Paradigm84

Was tempted to get a Poker II for myself for xmas, it's just a shame the MX Clear version isn't on Massdrop at the moment.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Was tempted to get a Poker II for myself for xmas, it's just a shame the MX Clear version isn't on Massdrop at the moment.


I don't know if I wanna get the Code TKL with Greens for $130 or a full-size DS3 with Greens for $105...


----------



## Jixr

well, do you have a big desk? if you have a smaller desk, a full size can eat up quite a bit of desk space.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Anyone backed the CM switch tester set on Massdrop?

Those things went real quick with around 400 backers in a day or so.

Should give me an idea what clears and greens finally feel like.


----------



## Blaise170

Nevermind.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Was tempted to get a Poker II for myself for xmas, it's just a shame the MX Clear version isn't on Massdrop at the moment.


you typed on clears before or just want clears?

you could settle for browns? LOL who am I kidding, no one ever settles for anything in this thread.

I really want a code with clears.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you typed on clears before or just want clears?
> 
> you could settle for browns? LOL who am I kidding, no one ever settles for anything in this thread.
> 
> I really want a code with clears.


Both, the KUL ES-87 I reviewed had MX Clears on, but then I gave that away at the end of the review, now I want a Poker II with MX Clears.

I already have a board with MX Browns.

Also, the CODE with MX Clears is on Massdrop at the moment, $130 + shipping for the full size or $125 + shipping for the TKL, assuming they both reach the lowest price.


----------



## Angrychair

Yeah a code is really tempting me but I can't afford without selling something.


----------



## Kokin

I absolutely love my Code TKL with MX Greens. I was torn between Clears and Greens, but after visiting the WASD physical store, I was able to try both and the clicky Greens just 'clicked' for me (pun intended). The Clears felt like a heavier and bumpier version of Browns that I previously used. I felt like the audible clicks and heavier feel of the Greens were more responsive than the Clears.

I unfortunately paid $180 after tax and just picked it up from the store, but it is very much worth the money if you type constantly. Build quality is superb and no LED has burnt out in 6 months of usage.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What's wrong with Denmark?


Oh nothing, just a TIL moment for me.

Hygge away!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone know of any good quality TKL browns (maybe reds) with media keys?

Love my current Leopold but not having media keys for a couple of years is bugging me now









Thanks









Edit, I was looking at the Cooler Master Rapid-i, anyone know anything about its build quality, problems etc? seems almost exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Anyone know of any good quality TKL browns (maybe reds) with media keys?
> 
> Love my current Leopold but not having media keys for a couple of years is bugging me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, I was looking at the Cooler Master Rapid-i, anyone know anything about its build quality, problems etc? seems almost exactly what I'm looking for


The Rapid-I is an amazing keyboard. The media keys are not dedicated (you need to press Fn), but they work fine.

The build quality is excellent. The case has a velvety plastic finish that is really nice, and it feels completely solid.

It has tons of backlighting options available, including preset backlight layouts and cool effects. I initially wanted an RGB backlit keyboard, but in the end I decided that I'd much rather have a white backlit keyboard that is basically perfect than an RGB one with compromises like bad software and poor brightness.

I'm trying to think of a con but I really can't. The right-angled micro-USB cable is annoying, but if you contact support they will send you a straight one for free, so its hard to complain about that. The Rapid-I is just expensive compared to the lower end models that Coolermaster offers.


----------



## Jixr

yeah the rapid i is fantastic, I've been wanting to buy one, but I'm not a fan of browns and don't have enough extra switches laying around to change them to blacks.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The Rapid-I is an amazing keyboard. The media keys are not dedicated (you need to press Fn), but they work fine.
> 
> The build quality is excellent. The case has a velvety plastic finish that is really nice, and it feels completely solid.
> 
> It has tons of backlighting options available, including preset backlight layouts and cool effects. I initially wanted an RGB backlit keyboard, but in the end I decided that I'd much rather have a white backlit keyboard that is basically perfect than an RGB one with compromises like bad software and poor brightness.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a con but I really can't. The right-angled micro-USB cable is annoying, but if you contact support they will send you a straight one for free, so its hard to complain about that. The Rapid-I is just expensive compared to the lower end models that Coolermaster offers.


Fn doesnt bother me as long as it has media keys (I have nothing atm, my current keyboard is as basic as it gets)

I noticed it has the velvet plastic, its interesting but makes me wonder if its hard to clean

The backlighting







I just wanted one with standard white but all the options is awesome

Cool, I was a bit worried when I seen the right angled connector, my setup is reversed so towers on the left... could be awkward

Expensive isnt a problem, I spent $150 on my current keyboard and another $100 on the Filco leather wrist rest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah the rapid i is fantastic, I've been wanting to buy one, but I'm not a fan of browns and don't have enough extra switches laying around to change them to blacks.


The buying part could be hard for me, its probably not in Aus







. I always seem to have that problem with the blues, every "decent" keyboard is blue or black but no brown or red









Edit, is it hard to get new caps for it? I know my Leopold keyboard is a pita with the space key to get different caps


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Edit, is it hard to get new caps for it? I know my Leopold keyboard is a pita with the space key to get different caps


Standard layout, so it will be cake to get keycaps for
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003

These caps would be perfect for it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Standard layout, so it will be cake to get keycaps for
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
> 
> These caps would be perfect for it.


oooo nice









Think I'm gonna get me a new keyboard for christmas


----------



## aberrero

omg

Snake on a keyboard


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> omg
> 
> Snake on a keyboard




Thats awesome


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> omg
> 
> Snake on a keyboard


What will science think of next?!


----------



## pez

Like the YT comment; i cri everytim


----------



## The_chemist21

Candy Crush on an RGB keyboard, the next best thing?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone have any idea where I could get a Leopold FC660C?(The Topre version) Elite Keyboard doesn't seem to sell them anymore :/


----------



## pez

Nope. Get out.

Rid of that awful game.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thats awesome


The developer just posted a pretty extensive write up of how he did it, for anybody interested.

http://spritesmods.com/?art=rapidisnake&page=1


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where I could get a Leopold FC660C?(The Topre version) Elite Keyboard doesn't seem to sell them anymore :/


It's annoying to get the FC660C now. The easiest way is to buy it used.

If you want a new one, you'll need to use a proxy shipping service to ship it to you from Leopold's website. You can be one of the few people outside of Korea to have the white FC660C if you choose this path since few people have gone out of their way to buy a new FC660C in the past few months.


----------



## Spork13

A couple of days ago there was a thread on OCAU asking for people to test and review one of these: http://www.aorus.com/k7.aspx
Apparently they liked my email, and I expect to have my hands (or at least my fingers) on one shortly.
Have only just got my first mech. keyboard - the O rings and new keycaps haven't even arrived yet!
Will be nice to have a "spare", as I was thinking of doing some mods to my first one.
Happy happy joy joy!








Will put a review up on here somewhere too when I do it.


----------



## Mega Man

people gonna be hatin them wheels


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> people gonna be hatin them wheels


they better click and have discreet brightness levels. Otherwise I would go crazy if my numpad is ever-so-slightly brighter than the rest of the keyboard.


----------



## Nephalem

So, anybody here have any good recommendations for a "plain" looking Mech. Numpad? I'm thinking of getting a TKL Code with Clears next time they come up (not enough money this time







) and I have a need for a Numpad but I want it on the LEFT of the keyboard (mainly for my WoW setup) and it must also register as a numpad, I was really liking the Leopold 210s but alas they register as the num row. No real rush, just a thing I want to do next time the Code show up on MD.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> So, anybody here have any good recommendations for a "plain" looking Mech. Numpad? I'm thinking of getting a TKL Code with Clears next time they come up (not enough money this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I have a need for a Numpad but I want it on the LEFT of the keyboard (mainly for my WoW setup) and it must also register as a numpad, I was really liking the Leopold 210s but alas they register as the num row. No real rush, just a thing I want to do next time the Code show up on MD.


You could take a look at these - http://www.geekkeys.com/keyboards/
For some reason the only keyboards in the keyboard section of geekfeng's site are numpads, but I have heard good things about them.


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys!

I accidentally


Spoiler: a keycool 84







It will come in MX Clears and I plan to throw some money at it.
Keycaps, possibly springs, paint... and something that I will not discuss now, but may come to life at a later point in time.









And I need to point out that it was @Jixr who pointed me to it - I was lost and almost given up hope on finding this keyboard with MX Clear switches!









Now....to wait for that free shipping delivery.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm tempted to get a Poker II with MX Browns from Massdrop, then do a switch swap to MX Clears, but I'm not sure how much a decent soldering iron will be here, could end up being quite expensive overall if I have to get the switches here as well.


----------



## Jixr

You're the one who named it "Because saving money is boring"


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm tempted to get a Poker II with MX Browns from Massdrop, then do a switch swap to MX Clears, but I'm not sure how much a decent soldering iron will be here, could end up being quite expensive overall if I have to get the switches here as well.


Irons aren't too expensive.If you are at a university you can probably find one lying around, just be careful with the crappy ones. Also if this is your first time soldering practice before you attempt desoldering something important to you. I would recommend getting those circuit board things with holes(doesn't have to be this big just find something to practice through hole soldering on) and a few pins and practice soldering and desoldering that pin a million times.


----------



## HPE1000

I finally got a super black switch and it was not planned at all. Purchased some black switches off someone, they were buttery smooth and as I thought it couldn't get better there was a super black sitting in there


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> You could take a look at these - http://www.geekkeys.com/keyboards/
> For some reason the only keyboards in the keyboard section of geekfeng's site are numpads, but I have heard good things about them.


Yeah, I was looking at those and I really quite like them. But from what I've read they register as the Num row not pad, still that may end up being the way I go I guess.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> You could take a look at these - http://www.geekkeys.com/keyboards/
> For some reason the only keyboards in the keyboard section of geekfeng's site are numpads, but I have heard good things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at those and I really quite like them. But from what I've read they register as the Num row not pad, still that may end up being the way I go I guess.
Click to expand...

In theory that is supposed to be fixed on the newer models but I don't know if he has the new ones or the old ones, but you could ask if you want.


----------



## chino1974

Guys anyone have try out the Thermaltake Poseidon ZX tenkeyless board yet? I just got one today but wont have time to try it out for a few days. Was wondering if it would be better than the Logitech G710+ for gaming? I really like cherry blue and green switches for typing. ( Use a KB Paradise V60 with cherry greens and a KBT Race with blues for typing) Would like something with a heavier switch than the browns the 710+ come with for gaming as well. The Poseidon ZX has Kalih blue switches which I guess are supposed to be almost like cherry blues but quieter. It also came with a set of Thermaltake gold plated metal keycaps that actually feel quite nice.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> A couple of days ago there was a thread on OCAU asking for people to test and review one of these: http://www.aorus.com/k7.aspx
> Apparently they liked my email, and I expect to have my hands (or at least my fingers) on one shortly.
> Have only just got my first mech. keyboard - the O rings and new keycaps haven't even arrived yet!
> Will be nice to have a "spare", as I was thinking of doing some mods to my first one.
> Happy happy joy joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put a review up on here somewhere too when I do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> A couple of days ago there was a thread on OCAU asking for people to test and review one of these: http://www.aorus.com/k7.aspx
> Apparently they liked my email, and I expect to have my hands (or at least my fingers) on one shortly.
> Have only just got my first mech. keyboard - the O rings and new keycaps haven't even arrived yet!
> Will be nice to have a "spare", as I was thinking of doing some mods to my first one.
> Happy happy joy joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put a review up on here somewhere too when I do it.


I habe one of those boards here. They're pretty nice. Only thing I didnt like is the Cherry black switches but thats a personal preference. The standalone numberpad is awesome idea. You can use it alone with its own usb cable or reverse it to tue left side of the keyboard. The build quality on both the board and nimber pad is awesome. Nice heavy construction, plate mounts cherry switches, rubber feet to stick to your desk top, 2 sleeved cables one for the board and the other for the numberpad of being used as a standalone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> people gonna be hatin them wheels
> 
> 
> 
> they better click and have discreet brightness levels. Otherwise I would go crazy if my numpad is ever-so-slightly brighter than the rest of the keyboard.
Click to expand...

The light wheels do click so you can get exact briggtness on both sections. Lol!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So the usb connection port on my ducky shine is legit broken. Is there anyway I can fix it?


----------



## Jixr

is it hard wired? or removeable cable?

hard wire can be an easy fix, removeable may be more difficult.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So the usb connection port on my ducky shine is legit broken. Is there anyway I can fix it?


Could you post some pictures of it?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So the usb connection port on my ducky shine is legit broken. Is there anyway I can fix it?


You will have to desolder the usb connector from the daughterboard and solder a new one back on.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> You will have to desolder the usb connector from the daughterboard and solder a new one back on.


Damn I dont have a soldering iron or anything.
Guess the board is going to have to sit there broken for a while.

I managed to crack the case so I pulled it off and tested the board and it was fine, but I wasn't in the mood to use it, i went back and tried to plug in a cable and now i see the connector is broken.
Thing's dont tend to last to long with me :/


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Damn I dont have a soldering iron or anything.
> Guess the board is going to have to sit there broken for a while.
> 
> I managed to crack the case so I pulled it off and tested the board and it was fine, but I wasn't in the mood to use it, i went back and tried to plug in a cable and now i see the connector is broken.
> Thing's dont tend to last to long with me :/


If you want you can send me just the daughterboard and I will solder on a new connector unless the traces are all ripped off.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you want you can send me just the daughterboard and I will solder on a new connector unless the traces are all ripped off.


I don't have any money for shipping things right now, I wont' have any spare money until feburary.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I habe one of those boards here. They're pretty nice. Only thing I didnt like is the Cherry black switches but thats a personal preference. The standalone numberpad is awesome idea. You can use it alone with its own usb cable or reverse it to tue left side of the keyboard. The build quality on both the board and nimber pad is awesome. Nice heavy construction, plate mounts cherry switches, rubber feet to stick to your desk top, 2 sleeved cables one for the board and the other for the numberpad of being used as a standalone.
> The light wheels do click so you can get exact briggtness on both sections. Lol!!


That's interesting, as their website says it has reds. Maybe it has changed. I'll know for sure soon.
Supposedly weighs around a kilo, so expect it to be solid and to stay put on my desk.
Good to know the brightness can be matched perfectly between mainboard and number pad, Aberro isn't the only OCD one in this thread.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You're the one who named it "Because saving money is boring"


Saving money *is* boring, but sometimes it's also necessary.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Irons aren't too expensive.If you are at a university you can probably find one lying around, just be careful with the crappy ones. Also if this is your first time soldering practice before you attempt desoldering something important to you. I would recommend getting those circuit board things with holes(doesn't have to be this big just find something to practice through hole soldering on) and a few pins and practice soldering and desoldering that pin a million times.


I'm in the UK, so stuff is slightly more expensive here, I'll do some research into prices.

Also, I have soldered before, but not in like the past 8 years, never needed to outside of school classes, I still remember how to do it though, and with all the tips mentioned in here on a regular basis, I should be fine.


----------



## DiaSin

Will a Dell AT101W have any issues if I try to use one for gaming? I have the opportunity to get one for $25 shipped.
Also.. I heard somewhere that the switches may vary in that model of board..
There's another one where they actually show the switches (black alps) but that one is $42 shipped.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I habe one of those boards here. They're pretty nice. Only thing I didnt like is the Cherry black switches but thats a personal preference. The standalone numberpad is awesome idea. You can use it alone with its own usb cable or reverse it to tue left side of the keyboard. The build quality on both the board and nimber pad is awesome. Nice heavy construction, plate mounts cherry switches, rubber feet to stick to your desk top, 2 sleeved cables one for the board and the other for the numberpad of being used as a standalone.
> The light wheels do click so you can get exact briggtness on both sections. Lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, as their website says it has reds. Maybe it has changed. I'll know for sure soon.
> Supposedly weighs around a kilo, so expect it to be solid and to stay put on my desk.
> Good to know the brightness can be matched perfectly between mainboard and number pad, Aberro isn't the only OCD one in this thread.
Click to expand...

Maybe they make them with different switches but the one I got came with black switches. It's a review sample as well. But yes you can definitely get both boards to the same brightness levels. The scroll wheels click. Another nice little touch is the name plate on both boarde and keypad are lite witrh rgb leds so you can chance the color of the logo. But the keys leds are just blue. H


----------



## cephelix

Hey fellas, can I join this club? Already submitted the form, just waiting for confirmation. Got a Ducky Premiere, Cherry MX brown switch. Already posted in the [Ducky thread, so instead of retyping everything, I 'll just link it. I do have a question though, the brown switches are much quieter than the blues I previously had. would there be a benefit for me to add O-rings then? Looking at these specifically.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I've actually been wondering the same thing

I guess o-rings would be worth it if your like me and you always bottom the keys out when you type (really bugs my mum at night and everyone when I'm on Teamspeak or Skype







) I was looking at the soft landing pads from elitekeyboards


----------



## cephelix

oooo...interesting.are they more effective at dampening sound compared to the o-rings?
also looking at keycaps. Can't seem to find PBT ones in aliexpress. the shopowner i bought my ducky from offered a discount for the blue/grey set. any other interesting colour combos? so far the colours for the keycaps i've found on aliexpress doesnt seem very attractive.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I dunno, you would think they would seeing there fabric, I'll be buying some when I get my Rapid-I tho probably the grey ones









Keycaps theres a Where to buy keycaps section on this thread







most of the PBT keycaps I've seen are kinda... ugly lol (personal preference)


----------



## cephelix

how dare you! PBTs are awesome!







lol
anyways, just looking to match the current keycaps I have cos the Ducky Premiere comes with PBT keycaps.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Will a Dell AT101W have any issues if I try to use one for gaming? I have the opportunity to get one for $25 shipped.
> Also.. I heard somewhere that the switches may vary in that model of board..
> There's another one where they actually show the switches (black alps) but that one is $42 shipped.


I don't think there would be any issues with gaming on an AT101W. I am not sure if they have NKRO over PS/2 but you could probably get NKRO over USB with a soarer's converter.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> how dare you! PBTs are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> anyways, just looking to match the current keycaps I have cos the Ducky Premiere comes with PBT keycaps.


Hahah







hey I'm getting PBT+pom doubleshots









Ah yeah, least Ducky make other caps for there keyboards, all the others you seem to have to buy Vortex ones or something


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I'm getting PBT+pom doubleshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah, least Ducky make other caps for there keyboards, all the others you seem to have to buy Vortex ones or something


I like my Vortex PBT+POM keycaps. I am not using them right now though since I am using my model M.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I'm getting PBT+pom doubleshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah, least Ducky make other caps for there keyboards, all the others you seem to have to buy Vortex ones or something


oo,i saw the pbt+pom ones..sleek

my keyboard now reminds me of matcha green tea and cheese cake.....makes me crave for sweet stuff...not good...
looking at making it classy, something to go with my Corsair 750D case.
Just voted for the Blue/grey keycap set on massdrop. If it turns out to be more expensive, then i'll just get either the doubleshot ones locally....

Most of the keycaps are swappable right? just need to make sure they fit the OEM cherry keys and you're all set to go.


----------



## zecumbe

Old is Gold!

Full album:


http://imgur.com/wp0DV


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oo,i saw the pbt+pom ones..sleek
> 
> my keyboard now reminds me of matcha green tea and cheese cake.....makes me crave for sweet stuff...not good...
> looking at making it classy, something to go with my Corsair 750D case.
> Just voted for the Blue/grey keycap set on massdrop. If it turns out to be more expensive, then i'll just get either the doubleshot ones locally....
> 
> Most of the keycaps are swappable right? just need to make sure they fit the OEM cherry keys and you're all set to go.


A while ago there was a keycap set on PMK called green tea. Green tea is good stuff


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> Old is Gold!
> 
> Full album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wp0DV


I actually thought you were cooking!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> A while ago there was a keycap set on PMK called green tea. Green tea is good stuff


too bad the blue/grey sets on mass drop is sold out....
the green tea is fine...it's the combination of that and the name "cream cheese" that makes me crave desserts


----------



## MKUL7R4

Look what I found in one of our clinics telecom data closets


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where I could get a Leopold FC660C?(The Topre version) Elite Keyboard doesn't seem to sell them anymore :/


Looks like there could be a drop on it soon, it is currently in the voting stage on Massdrop:
https://www.massdrop.com/vote/topre-keyswitch-based-keyboards


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looks like there could be a drop on it soon, it is currently in the voting stage on Massdrop:
> https://www.massdrop.com/vote/topre-keyswitch-based-keyboards


Not to be a total buzkill, I almost guaruntee that there will not be a drop from that poll until January at the earliest. Massdrop polls don't have as much to do with weather or not there will be a drop as they should. There are tons of polls on massdrop with 200+ votes that haven't gotten anywhere. When one of the MD staff says they are contacting the manufacturer, then it will most likely happen eventually.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Not to be a total buzkill, I almost guaruntee that there will not be a drop from that poll until January at the earliest. Massdrop polls don't have as much to do with weather or not there will be a drop as they should. There are tons of polls on massdrop with 200+ votes that haven't gotten anywhere. When one of the MD staff says they are contacting the manufacturer, then it will most likely happen eventually.


Not necessarily, some companies will just flat-out refuse to work with them.

I'd personally join a drop for an FC660C though, if not I'll probably get a Novatouch as I don't think it makes sense to get a Poker II in a switch I don't want.


----------



## wes1099

It only has 76 votes too, and the FC600C is only winning by 5 votes. I will not be surprised if the Novatouch takes the lead by the time the poll is finished. I would personally love a topre drop, but don't know if I want a FC660C or a Novatouch. The Novatouch has dedicated home and end keys, both of which I use quite often, but the FC660C is smaller and I could probably get used to the FN layer home and end keys. The one thing that keeps me away from topre is that there are no programmable topre boards that I can find.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

It's not the most beautiful thing in the world, but it's mine and I built it with my bare hands(and an amazingly precise laser cutter).

If you are wondering about the spacebar, my stabs aren't here yet and I didn't want to risk damaging the key or the switch.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the most beautiful thing in the world, but it's mine and I built it with my bare hands(and an amazingly precise laser cutter).
> 
> If you are wondering about the spacebar, my stabs aren't here yet and I didn't want to risk damaging the key or the switch.


looking sharp..what switches are you using??


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> looking sharp..what switches are you using??


Reds, browns, and a few blues


----------



## cephelix

never seen a mix of switches on a single board....where'd you order yours? i'm thinking of modifying my blackwidow ultimate to reds or browns and changing it to white leds.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Look what I found in one of our clinics telecom data closets


Weird indicator sticker. Is it buckling spring and what year was it made?


----------



## luckyduck

My barely started IBM Model F


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> never seen a mix of switches on a single board....where'd you order yours? i'm thinking of modifying my blackwidow ultimate to reds or browns and changing it to white leds.


Well I bought the reds and browns from mechanicalkeyboards.com and then I got the blues from my ergodox that I bought off massdrop


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Well I bought the reds and browns from mechanicalkeyboards.com and then I got the blues from my ergodox that I bought off massdrop


thanks for that, i'll take a look


----------



## Jixr

hey slug, that plate looks nice


----------



## cephelix

anyone switched out the leds from a blackwidow ultimate? i know it's not the best board but one led has burned out or something and i was thinking of practicing my soldering skills on that board,since i'm not using it anymore.
what are the exact specs of the led? i know it's a 3mm flangeless but nothing beyond that. and are the leds standard for all keyboards?


----------



## Jixr

basically any 3mm flangeless ( or 2x3x4mm square LED ) will work. Shouldn't be anything special about it from any other board.


----------



## DiaSin

I just ordered my first mechanical board. A Dell AT101W (Black Alps) for $28 shipped on ebay.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> basically any 3mm flangeless ( or 2x3x4mm square LED ) will work. Shouldn't be anything special about it from any other board.


thanks a bunch.. +rep to you. if i cant find anything locally, i'll probably be getting them from max keyboard

speaking of which, i just saw this.
looks cool. page says it's compatible with ducky keyboards, namely the Zero Series, G2Pro Series, Shine Series but says nothing about the premier(which is what i have). do all duckys have the same sized keys???


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> thanks a bunch.. +rep to you. if i cant find anything locally, i'll probably be getting them from max keyboard
> 
> speaking of which, i just saw this.
> looks cool. page says it's compatible with ducky keyboards, namely the Zero Series, G2Pro Series, Shine Series but says nothing about the premier(which is what i have). do all duckys have the same sized keys???


Yeah that set will definitely work with the main part of the board, however the Ducky Premier has the extra keys in the top right. Luckily those sets come with a lot of extra keycaps to fit a wide variety of board layouts, so there will be some keys included in the pack that you could use for those, specifically the ones in the bottom right here:


----------



## Jixr

AFAIK they do, but I don't own any duckies so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Paradigm84

Also, if you're not going to use the stock keycaps for the Premier, you could probably sell them off for close to the price of that MaxKeyboard set (they go for $60+ new), they are good keycaps and in my opinion, one of the main selling points of the board.


----------



## DiaSin

Does anyone make keycaps for Alps switches? Or am I stuck with whatever condition the caps on the old Dell AT101W I ordered come in?

The condition should be good, as the ebay vendor states condition grade A for their entire stock of boards.. but I would like the option of replacing a cap here or there if need be.


----------



## seville57

Got mine Max Keyboard Universal Mech Keycaps set, front printed, (groupbuy on Massdrop) yesterday.





The first k-board is a Ducky Shine 3 (US/ANSI), Cherry MX Black with Red LED:s.

The clear keycaps are from QWERKeys.


----------



## Jixr

Dem rainbow keys.

Can't wait till I get mine in.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Does anyone make keycaps for Alps switches? Or am I stuck with whatever condition the caps on the old Dell AT101W I ordered come in?
> 
> The condition should be good, as the ebay vendor states condition grade A for their entire stock of boards.. but I would like the option of replacing a cap here or there if need be.


The first ever group buy for Alps is in voting at PMK but nothing else otherwise. You can also buy blanks from Signature Plastics.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The first ever group buy for Alps is in voting at PMK but nothing else otherwise. You can also buy blanks from Signature Plastics.


So nobody sells something like this for alps?

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/standard-dcs-double-shot-abs-sets


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So nobody sells something like this for alps?
> 
> http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/standard-dcs-double-shot-abs-sets


Nope, they really should have done something like that or WoB for the first alps groupbuy. Blue isn't exactly something everyone is going to like.

Here is your only option:
http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/delta-blues-alps-dcs-set/

And there is no guarantee it will even tip, and I have no clue about compatibility between keyboards, alps isn't like cherry in that respect afaik.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, they really should have done something like that or WoB for the first alps groupbuy. Blue isn't exactly something everyone is going to like.
> 
> Here is your only option:
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/delta-blues-alps-dcs-set/
> 
> And there is no guarantee it will even tip, and I have no clue about compatibility between keyboards, alps isn't like cherry in that respect afaik.


From reading the comments on that it seems it will work for every key that doesn't have a stabilizer.. apparently the AT101W I ordered uses a different stabilizer then those keys are made for.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nope, they really should have done something like that or WoB for the first alps groupbuy. Blue isn't exactly something everyone is going to like.
> 
> Here is your only option:
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/delta-blues-alps-dcs-set/
> 
> And there is no guarantee it will even tip, and I have no clue about compatibility between keyboards, alps isn't like cherry in that respect afaik.


I had an IC for the set and that was the color that was voted on. Most talk was of something different from the norm. Unfortunately, we are barely half way there on votes for the set to even become a group buy. If it fails, I will try again with a more mainstream color way.

As far as fitting an at101, I am not sure if you could get some cherry mount costar inserts and just use them. I will give that a run this week on my AT as I just found it in a box after moving.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah that set will definitely work with the main part of the board, however the Ducky Premier has the extra keys in the top right. Luckily those sets come with a lot of extra keycaps to fit a wide variety of board layouts, so there will be some keys included in the pack that you could use for those, specifically the ones in the bottom right here:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also, if you're not going to use the stock keycaps for the Premier, you could probably sell them off for close to the price of that MaxKeyboard set (they go for $60+ new), they are good keycaps and in my opinion, one of the main selling points of the board.






Thanks. Problem is the market here is quite small so it's more difficult to sell things. Even then the locals tend to buy from overseas.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> AFAIK they do, but I don't own any duckies so I can't say for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Dem rainbow keys.
> 
> Can't wait till I get mine in.






Thanks, can never quite get used the the rainbow key set. Looks too bright and messy for me


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Got mine Max Keyboard Universal Mech Keycaps set, front printed, (groupbuy on Massdrop) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first k-board is a Ducky Shine 3 (US/ANSI), Cherry MX Black with Red LED:s.
> 
> The clear keycaps are from QWERKeys.






the Max keys do look sleek.how's the build quality compared to the original DS3's?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I had an IC for the set and that was the color that was voted on. Most talk was of something different from the norm. Unfortunately, we are barely half way there on votes for the set to even become a group buy. If it fails, I will try again with a more mainstream color way.
> 
> As far as fitting an at101, I am not sure if you could get some cherry mount costar inserts and just use them. I will give that a run this week on my AT as I just found it in a box after moving.


That was going to be my next question. I had wondered if there was an insert that would make cherry caps work, with how the top of the slider on the alps is shaped. Also, I had seen mention somewhere that the AT101W uses the same stabilizers as cherry caps.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That was going to be my next question. I had wondered if there was an insert that would make cherry caps work, with how the top of the slider on the alps is shaped. Also, I had seen mention somewhere that the AT101W uses the same stabilizers as cherry caps.


I am only talking about the mods. Signature plastics alps caps for the mods use the cruciform cherry mount for the stabs while the traditional alps stabilizer uses a rectangular mount. The AT101 uses a costar style stabilizer but uses the rectangular stabilizers. I will get some pics up in the next couple days once I do some experimenting.


----------



## Sniping




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I am only talking about the mods. Signature plastics alps caps for the mods use the cruciform cherry mount for the stabs while the traditional alps stabilizer uses a rectangular mount. The AT101 uses a costar style stabilizer but uses the rectangular stabilizers. I will get some pics up in the next couple days once I do some experimenting.


Ok thatnks, let me know what you find out. Worst case scenario.. I track down one of the hard to find black AT101s just for its keycaps.. I've been tossing an idea around in my head.. paint the body of the board military green to match my vengeance c70 case, and put in black keycaps.

Edit: Actually.. The RIT dye route looks like a good idea for the main shell of the board, it would probably take several dye sessions to match the dark military green of my case, but it should work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*


dayum


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> dayum


Ha! That was my exact reaction as well. Nice board Sniping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ok thatnks, let me know what you find out. Worst case scenario.. I track down one of the hard to find black AT101s just for its keycaps.. I've been tossing an idea around in my head.. paint the body of the board military green to match my vengeance c70 case, and put in black keycaps.
> 
> Edit: Actually.. The RIT dye route looks like a good idea for the main shell of the board, it would probably take several dye sessions to match the dark military green of my case, but it should work.


Ok, I did a little playing around and found that the Costar inserts from my Chicony just barely bottom out before the switch does (<1mm). It looks like there is some room to sand on the bottom, or the inserts from WASD look a little lower profile once some sanding was done as well. Note that the switch was still registering, just not bottoming out. Also, I was unable to test the wire from the Chicony as it is a larger diameter, but I can tell you for sure that it was narrower than the mounts on the AT101, so there will definitely need to be some either bending of the stock wires or making of new ones.

Link to Cherry inserts from WASD

Here is what it looks like from the sides of the AT101W:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ok thatnks, let me know what you find out. Worst case scenario.. I track down one of the hard to find black AT101s just for its keycaps.. I've been tossing an idea around in my head.. paint the body of the board military green to match my vengeance c70 case, and put in black keycaps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Ha! That was my exact reaction as well. Nice board Sniping.
> Ok, I did a little playing around and found that the Costar inserts from my Chicony just barely bottom out before the switch does (<1mm). It looks like there is some room to sand on the bottom, or the inserts from WASD look a little lower profile once some sanding was done as well. Note that the switch was still registering, just not bottoming out. Also, I was unable to test the wire from the Chicony as it is a larger diameter, but I can tell you for sure that it was narrower than the mounts on the AT101, so there will definitely need to be some either bending of the stock wires or making of new ones.
> 
> Link to Cherry inserts from WASD
> 
> Here is what it looks like from the sides of the AT101W:


Ah, good. I may look into those for certain keys once I start modding this board. I have some dye plans.. Thanks.


----------



## Jixr

bleh, just changed my pink poker from greens to reds, man, I remember why I don't like reds. too light.

Also, There is a slight change i'll be getting my rainbow keycaps in this week, and if not, next week for sure. So I can finally finish this board, see if I can sell it off and try to break even to fun another keyboard project.


----------



## Spork13

I recently got my first mech. keyboard, a nice little secondhand Corsair K60. I like the reds, but wonder if I'd prefer clicky or tactile switches.
I just paid for a (used) Ducky with blues and am chasing a DAS with browns.
Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## IMI4tth3w

went by frys the other day and messed around with some mechanical boards they had in store, and i have to say i understand what all the hype is about. the typing experience and feel is beyond amazing. Needless to say, the next day i ordered a logitech g710+ that has cherry mx browns (i like the clicky, but my pc is right next to my bed and i wanted to keep from completely annoying the gf when she stays over and goes to bed early lol. So hence, i went with the browns) I also like the feedback from the browns/blues from the switch. Logitech has been my go to for so many years now and they have never let me down. I also picked up a g502 to replace my g100s (actually sell it to my friend who i just helped build his rig) so that should be a nice upgrade as well.

Now to let the excitement build while i eagerly refresh my tracking number website.









Also worth nothing is the keyboard being replaced is a cheap dell keyboard that comes with most of their basic towers. meh.

although now i have to be picky about eating/gaming since i tend to do that a lot due to the little amount of free time i have.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I recently got my first mech. keyboard, a nice little secondhand Corsair K60. I like the reds, but wonder if I'd prefer clicky or tactile switches.
> I just paid for a (used) Ducky with blues and am chasing a DAS with browns.
> Is this normal behaviour?


Totally normal!! I am trying hard myself from purchasing a Das professional 4. That would be a totally frivolous thing to spend on but OMG, those lines, that colour.... Another one i'm falling for is the Max keyboard Nighthawk....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> went by frys the other day and messed around with some mechanical boards they had in store, and i have to say i understand what all the hype is about. the typing experience and feel is beyond amazing. Needless to say, the next day i ordered a logitech g710+ that has cherry mx browns (i like the clicky, but my pc is right next to my bed and i wanted to keep from completely annoying the gf when she stays over and goes to bed early lol. So hence, i went with the browns) I also like the feedback from the browns/blues from the switch. Logitech has been my go to for so many years now and they have never let me down. I also picked up a g502 to replace my g100s (actually sell it to my friend who i just helped build his rig) so that should be a nice upgrade as well.
> 
> Now to let the excitement build while i eagerly refresh my tracking number website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also worth nothing is the keyboard being replaced is a cheap dell keyboard that comes with most of their basic towers. meh.
> 
> although now i have to be picky about eating/gaming since i tend to do that a lot due to the little amount of free time i have.


Good choice on the browns. Recently switched to browns as well. If you want to dampen the noise more you could add O-rings though I'm not sure if you'd prefer the feel of it. Do keep the plastic cover that comes with your keyboard and use it as a dust protector....It's really useful. When I first got my Blackwidow ultimate, i stupidly threw the cover away thinking I didn't need it. Fast forward 3 years, and my Razer looked like a turd...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Good choice on the browns. Recently switched to browns as well. If you want to dampen the noise more you could add O-rings though I'm not sure if you'd prefer the feel of it. Do keep the plastic cover that comes with your keyboard and use it as a dust protector....It's really useful. When I first got my Blackwidow ultimate, i stupidly threw the cover away thinking I didn't need it. Fast forward 3 years, and my Razer looked like a turd...


Well, it IS a Razer, so it was just returning to it's natural coloration. Kinda like when a bottle blonde's roots start growing out.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Well, it IS a Razer, so it was just returning to it's natural coloration. Kinda like when a bottle blonde's roots start growing out.










I totally agree! But when I first started down the path of DIY-ing my computer, I thought Razer was da bomb but after owning a Deathadder, an Onza and a Blackwidow, I now know it was completely the exact opposite! Lol.

Lucky for me, I currently don't have a single Razer branded item and very happy about it.
If I could change one thing though, I'd change the Windows key on my Premier, somehow, the logo isn't doing anything for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Totally normal!! I am trying hard myself from purchasing a Das professional 4. That would be a totally frivolous thing to spend on but OMG, those lines, that colour.... Another one i'm falling for is the Max keyboard Nighthawk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice on the browns. Recently switched to browns as well. If you want to dampen the noise more you could add O-rings though I'm not sure if you'd prefer the feel of it. Do keep the plastic cover that comes with your keyboard and use it as a dust protector....It's really useful. When I first got my Blackwidow ultimate, i stupidly threw the cover away thinking I didn't need it. Fast forward 3 years, and my Razer looked like a turd...


He won't need o-rings, as the G710+ comes with them pre-installed ^_^

As for browns, they used to be my favourite, until I inadvertantly killed the z and x keys on my G710+, so I wound up stealing the 2013 BlackWidow Ultimate we had on our HTPC.... Won't step away from clickies now ^_^;;;;


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He won't need o-rings, as the G710+ comes with them pre-installed ^_^
> 
> As for browns, they used to be my favourite, until I inadvertantly killed the z and x keys on my G710+, so I wound up stealing the 2013 BlackWidow Ultimate we had on our HTPC.... Won't step away from clickies now ^_^;;;;


My bad then. I didn't realise the logitech ones come with O-rings preinstalled. I took the opposite direction from you. The blues were too click clacky....couldn't have a decent conversation over the phone with people while typing on the keyboard without them getting annoyed. Tried out the browns and reds one day, and fell in love with the browns. the reds, seemed too light to me but maybe cos they're linear while the browns are tactile switches.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He won't need o-rings, as the G710+ comes with them pre-installed ^_^


That's why they feel so horrible!

"BROWNS ARE TERRIBLE"

*runs away*


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> That's why they feel so horrible!
> 
> "BROWNS ARE TERRIBLE"
> 
> *runs away*











Prepare yourself Jixr-san. For you have dishonoured the name of the brown!









I've read somewhere that browns are called dirty reds. and that's why reds are more preferable. Despite that, when trying out the reds, it was just too light and felt that I couldn't even rest my fingers on the keys while I think what to write.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> That's why they feel so horrible!
> 
> "BROWNS ARE TERRIBLE"
> 
> *runs away*


Oh, they aren't that bad. I just like my clicky-clacks now.... Husband's Roccat feels weiiiiiiird now though, but I still like them. Just nowhere near as much as the clicky blues! And his keyboard doesn't have o-rings even with browns, so... *shrugs*


----------



## Jixr

Reds are for the gamer leet bro's
browns are for the johnny everyman
blues are for writers
greens/clears/and all the other switches you've never heard of are for the collectors and hipsters

but the black switch is the finest switch, only used by men who can appreciate a fine whisky, who knows the value of a days hard work, the kind of man who before shaking a mans bare hand, kills a bear, with his man hands.

Truly, the switch of the elite.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Blech.... MX Blacks as well as whiskey!


----------



## cephelix

#blackswitchmasterrace eh?


----------



## Jixr

only if they are vintage.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ehh, I'm a gamer and find reds impractical. They're simply too light to be functional for anything other than WASD movement (or any other setup where you don't need to move your fingers off a select few keys)

Blacks are alright, but certainly not the be all and end all of switches.

I enjoyed black alps, and thought it would be the best switch I could find, but they began to feel less tactile and more gritty after a while. Like I had crumbs stuck under a keycap or something.

At the end of the day, Clears do the job for me... Although I would love to see something heavier become more accessible. I don't really want to learn soldering for the sake of switching switches around


----------



## Jixr

switches heavier than stock get really really tiring, and thats coming from someone who only uses blacks.

I have a set of 80g springs, slightly heavier than the ~75g black/green springs, and they just feel sluggish and sloppy to type on.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> only if they are vintage.


Well the only vintage thing I can truly appreciate are vespas. Then again, I am new to the tech side of things. Maybe in time I'll learn to appreciate them


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> i wanted to keep from completely annoying the gf when she stays over and goes to bed early lol.


My girlfriend won't let me stay up when she's over...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Reds are for the gamer leet bro's
> browns are for the johnny everyman
> blues are for writers
> greens/clears/and all the other switches you've never heard of are for the collectors and hipsters
> 
> but the black switch is the finest switch, only used by men who can appreciate a fine whisky, who knows the value of a days hard work, the kind of man who before shaking a mans bare hand, kills a bear, with his man hands.
> 
> Truly, the switch of the elite.


Meh. Reds/Browns/Blues are too light for me. Greens and Clears are about perfect for me. I think Blue Alps are my favorite though.


----------



## DiaSin

I got my first mechanical board, a Dell AT101W, yesterday. I quite like the feel of it so far, and it has no trouble keeping up gaming or the pace I type at, which I was afraid it might, as I heard some older boards only have 2KRO. It is actually in better shape than the one the ebay seller used on the listing to represent their entire batch. Other than some some scuff marks at the bottom it looks pretty much brand new. The only thing that feels a bit weird is the spacebar. I almost wonder if some previous owner hasn't reversed it. It has my thumb sitting right on a 90 degree angle along the edge of the bar instead of on a slope on top of the bar.

Ignore the ugly folded up receipt I used to put my name on it, this is the pic I used on the club entry form.
Any yellowing you see in the picture is just from the lighting when I took the pic.


----------



## Konkistadori

I have same dell too, i modded it into tenkeyless


----------



## Jixr

Grrr. Group buys are really starting to upset me.

One buy the organizer has the items, but won't ship them out till next year, and the other the organizer won't reply to PM's, emails, or update the threads.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Grrr. Group buys are really starting to upset me.
> 
> One buy the organizer has the items, but won't ship them out till next year, and the other the organizer won't reply to PM's, emails, or update the threads.


This on massdrop?
never done a group buy so I just thought i would ask.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Grrr. Group buys are really starting to upset me.
> 
> One buy the organizer has the items, but won't ship them out till next year, and the other the organizer won't reply to PM's, emails, or update the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> This on massdrop?
> never done a group buy so I just thought i would ask.
Click to expand...

Probably GH. GH is finicky it seems when it comes to coming through with group buys.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, GH, I have 2 GB's on massdrop, and they take a while, but thats expected and I don't know of any case of them not delivering on a completed GB.
( should be getting one of my massdrop orders either this week or next. )
They are usually pretty slow, but I only buy their stuff if the savings are worth the wait or if its for per order items you can't find anywhere else.
( I've only bought keyboard stuff off there, some of their other drops only take a week or two to fulfill )

But basically I have an order for a PCB that no one can get any info from the organizer, and the NA distributer is upset that I'm issuing a charge back. People in that buy have been waiting for over a year for some of their orders, and I'm not going to wait that long.

I'm kinda getting burnt out on keyboards though, I've been spending way too much on these things and thinking of pumping the breaks a little bit.


----------



## fleetfeather

In desperate need of a set of gmk cmyk modifiers for my poker... Blank gmk cmy would be even better.

Anyone aware of a seller?


----------



## Jixr

OCN isn't the kinda group for that kinda stuff, a bit more casual here.


----------



## DiaSin

I have plans for an AT101W, now that I know I like the feel of the model. I'm gonna track down one of the black ones and mod it to match my Corsair C70 military green PC case. I'm gonna keep the keys black, paint the body of the board the same deep military green of the PC case (multiple coats, Krylon Fusion camo series will probably be closest in color + multiple coats of matte clear), and I will have a custom decal (at least one layer of clearcoat over the decal) made to go where the original dell logo is. Here is a rough (Ok, INCREDIBLY rough) draft of the idea.

On a related note.. anyone know a good place to get that decal made for a decent price?



The image I used for a template to make my oh-so-rough draft, in case anyone needs a reminder what the original looks like.


----------



## Jixr

Photoshop skills, this guy has them.

But for your decal, there are a few ways you could go about it, you could just get some clear sticker printer paper and do it that way, or you could even make your own waterslide decal if you want something really nice looking.

Maybe in your town you could find a print or banner shop that does stickers too.

But if you're really wanting that military style lettering, why not just print out the template, cut it out, and spray paint over it like real hardware is done? Should be super easy to do.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I have plans for an AT101W, now that I know I like the feel of the model. I'm gonna track down one of the black ones and mod it to match my Corsair C70 military green PC case. I'm gonna keep the keys black, paint the body of the board the same deep military green of the PC case (multiple coats, Krylon Fusion camo series will probably be closest in color + multiple coats of matte clear), and I will have a custom decal (at least one layer of clearcoat over the decal) made to go where the original dell logo is. Here is a rough (Ok, INCREDIBLY rough) draft of the idea.
> 
> On a related note.. anyone know a good place to get that decal made for a decent price?
> 
> 
> 
> The image I used for a template to make my oh-so-rough draft, in case anyone needs a reminder what the original looks like.


Not sure what your definition of decent price is, but here is a good one: http://custom.carstickers.com/custom/vinyl-lettering/


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Not sure what your definition of decent price is, but here is a good one: http://custom.carstickers.com/custom/vinyl-lettering/


Ah, thanks. Their custom image decals are well priced for how durable that option is. I can get the one I need made for about $6, made directly from the exact font I want uploaded as a png file.


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey, quick question. Looking to order some LEDs for my Poker 2. Anyone know where I can get a hundred pack of white LEDs that don't require any sort of modification (beyond soldering them in that is) for pretty cheap?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, quick question. Looking to order some LEDs for my Poker 2. Anyone know where I can get a hundred pack of white LEDs that don't require any sort of modification (beyond soldering them in that is) for pretty cheap?


Ebay you can usually find 100 for about $5 shipped.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, quick question. Looking to order some LEDs for my Poker 2. Anyone know where I can get a hundred pack of white LEDs that don't require any sort of modification (beyond soldering them in that is) for pretty cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay you can usually find 100 for about $5 shipped.
Click to expand...

Is there a specific kind I should be looking for to avoid having to modify them? Square or round or specific sizes or anything?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is there a specific kind I should be looking for to avoid having to modify them? Square or round or specific sizes or anything?


Two options.

2x3x4mm square leds or 3mm Flangeless ( must be flangless ) round LEDs

just solder them in and you're good to go.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Is there a specific kind I should be looking for to avoid having to modify them? Square or round or specific sizes or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Two options.
> 
> 2x3x4mm square leds or 3mm Flangeless ( must be flangless ) round LEDs
> 
> just solder them in and you're good to go.
Click to expand...

Is there a difference between the two (square and round)?


----------



## Jixr

the round shines light more 'up' and the square is a more even light dispersion.

Depending on what keycaps you use, the square ones will give more of an 'underglow' look and the round ones would light up backlit keycaps better.


----------



## roflcopter159

Alright, sounds like the square will be the LEDs for me. PBT caps are too nice to want backlit keys.


----------



## Jixr

There are two sets of backlit pbt caps that I hear are really nice. I'd buy a set in a heartbeat but I don't have any backlit keyboards that they would work with.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There are two sets of backlit pbt caps that I hear are really nice. I'd buy a set in a heartbeat but I don't have any backlit keyboards that they would work with.


The Vortex PBT+POM ones? Also, I'd like for this board to be a bit "future proof" for when I get a decent set of caps from a buy, so underglow would be better.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There are two sets of backlit pbt caps that I hear are really nice. I'd buy a set in a heartbeat but I don't have any backlit keyboards that they would work with.


modify your board to have it backlit!!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The Vortex PBT+POM ones? Also, I'd like for this board to be a bit "future proof" for when I get a decent set of caps from a buy, so underglow would be better.


Yeah, my only backlit keyboard has the leds on the bottom of the switches, so it won't really work for me.

I'm working on trying to buy another korean 60% pcb, and if I can get one i'm deff going to use those caps if the LEDs will work with them.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I got my massdrop keycaps today and put them with my winkeyless rgb modifiers and 7x spacebar. It all looks good except massdrop sent me an extra tab key and didn't put in the non-stepped caps lock. Not really a problem as I am using it on a keyboard with requires the stepped caps lock key but I sent them an email anyway in case I would want to use it on another keyboard. These keys are going on a 360 corsa I just got, need to wait for shipping on it and everything though, but I finally got one.


----------



## wes1099

Do you guys think these are legit:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.MlY9aB&id=40858289145&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.116.MlY9aB&id=41898651430&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail

I also found these GHpad parts:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.E1oy99&id=37622224541&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.PxXgQI&id=38746408917&scm=1007.10115.3233.i37622224541&pvid=f07e4d5f-82c7-4234-b3a2-bb3e10ad6776


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Do you guys think these are legit:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.MlY9aB&id=40858289145&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.116.MlY9aB&id=41898651430&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
> 
> I also found these GHpad parts:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.E1oy99&id=37622224541&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.PxXgQI&id=38746408917&scm=1007.10115.3233.i37622224541&pvid=f07e4d5f-82c7-4234-b3a2-bb3e10ad6776


Yeah they are legit but afaik they are made off of the outdated version of the GH60 PCB so they have some bugs.


----------



## Jixr

are those those leopold blanks? those are nice. I have a white set.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, my only backlit keyboard has the leds on the bottom of the switches, so it won't really work for me.
> 
> I'm working on trying to buy another korean 60% pcb, and if I can get one i'm deff going to use those caps if the LEDs will work with them.


How do you usually obtain your korean PCBs?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah they are legit but afaik they are made off of the outdated version of the GH60 PCB so they have some bugs.


How does one tell if it is made off of the old version? I found another one but I don't know if it is the same outdated version - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.126.MlY9aB&id=42513874239&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


----------



## DiaSin

Anyone know a good, reliable, free piece of software for remapping standard keyboard keys? I have two issues with this AT101W.. one is the context menu key. I keep accidentally hitting it with the side of my right hand as I type since I don't have a wrist wrest (or currently money to buy one) and I want to disable it. The other is.. I miss the calculator button from my old keyboard, and want to remap something.. probably scroll lock, to open the calculator.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Anyone know a good, reliable, free piece of software for remapping standard keyboard keys? I have two issues with this AT101W.. one is the context menu key. I keep accidentally hitting it with the side of my right hand as I type since I don't have a wrist wrest (or currently money to buy one) and I want to disable it. The other is.. I miss the calculator button from my old keyboard, and want to remap something.. probably scroll lock, to open the calculator.


Autohotkey, it may be a bit difficult to figure out at first, but if you need help just make a post and I'll help.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How do you usually obtain your korean PCBs?


GH unfortunately.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How does one tell if it is made off of the old version? I found another one but I don't know if it is the same outdated version - http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.126.MlY9aB&id=42513874239&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


I'm really not sure, I don't know much about the GH60's but I was under the impression that every single GH60 PCB on taobao were designed on the older revision and that the newest versions files have not been released where anyone can make them yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> are those those leopold blanks? those are nice. I have a white set.


vortex actually, they seem pretty nice and they were cheap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Grrr. Group buys are really starting to upset me.
> 
> One buy the organizer has the items, but won't ship them out till next year, and the other the organizer won't reply to PM's, emails, or update the threads.


Oddly enough, you mentioned one of the biggest reasons why despite REALLY wanting to get my paws on a keycap set or two the person running it just didn't reply to ANY inquiries, or if they did it took over two weeks. Pity, because it was fairly close to what I wanted but such is life.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oddly enough, you mentioned one of the biggest reasons why despite REALLY wanting to get my paws on a keycap set or two the person running it just didn't reply to ANY inquiries, or if they did it took over two weeks. Pity, because it was fairly close to what I wanted but such is life.


Well I ended up contacting the distributer for NA and the guy taking all the money, and I ended up canceling my order for the PCB and got refunded for that, and he is sending me the rest of my order that he has been sitting on for awhile.

I've sent several PM's, Emails, post asking around if anyones heard from them, over and over, and no one was getting updates and several people were starting to get worried, so I just pulled the plug. I hate doing it because it only slows down the GB, but there were people waiting from stuff from this guy for over a year.

If I would have known that beforehand I would have just saved my money and bought into a different group buy that was started, ran, and shipped out all in the time since I got my last update from the global organizer for the buy.

But at least I got my plate, some led's, and I think some stabilizers.


----------



## mksteez

Can someone point me where to get a full set keycap for my Filco Majestouch 2?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Autohotkey, it may be a bit difficult to figure out at first, but if you need help just make a post and I'll help.


Is there any place to find ready-made codes for Ducky Keyboards? My email button only opens up the browser but doesn't actually go to my email itself.


----------



## Jixr

On your ducky those keys are hardwired to the controller, so there isn't anything you can do about that afaik


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> On your ducky those keys are hardwired to the controller, so there isn't anything you can do about that afaik


NOOO!!!but the rest of the buttons can still be remapped?if so, i'll probably remap them to media keys. that is if i'm not dumb enough to figure out how to code it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, those keys are what keeps me from buying duckys, the dedicated keys are useless to me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Can someone point me where to get a full set keycap for my Filco Majestouch 2?


What exactly are you looking for? Bright colors, simple design? Material such as ABS or PBT. Need some ideas here.

And by full set do you mean your filco is full size or is it TKL?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, those keys are what keeps me from buying duckys, the dedicated keys are useless to me.


well, the other 3 keys are extremely helpful, especially the calculator since most of the bits and bobs i require for my computer are from overseas. if only the email button actually launched my email. now i have 2 buttons that launch my browser...








well, no harm in redundancy i suppose.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Autohotkey, it may be a bit difficult to figure out at first, but if you need help just make a post and I'll help.


That looks a bit more complicated than what I want.. well.. more than a bit. The thing I really need the most is to simply disable the context menu key. I would prefer something that doesn't require me to learn any scripting beyond the basic html I already know.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Anyone know a good, reliable, free piece of software for remapping standard keyboard keys? I have two issues with this AT101W.. one is the context menu key. I keep accidentally hitting it with the side of my right hand as I type since I don't have a wrist wrest (or currently money to buy one) and I want to disable it. The other is.. I miss the calculator button from my old keyboard, and want to remap something.. probably scroll lock, to open the calculator.


I know that this costs money, but I highly recommend a soarer's converter. The programmability is amazing and all of the work is done outside of the PC the keyboard it is connected to, so your key mappings will work in all applications, including BIOS. You can find them *here* on ebay for $39.99 plus free shipping, or you can make your own for $20-$30. The DIY instructions can be found *here*. The soarer's converter also provides NKRO over USB at a 1000hz polling rate.

I am using one in my model M right now as I type this.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I got my massdrop keycaps today and put them with my winkeyless rgb modifiers and 7x spacebar. It all looks good except massdrop sent me an extra tab key and didn't put in the non-stepped caps lock. Not really a problem as I am using it on a keyboard with requires the stepped caps lock key but I sent them an email anyway in case I would want to use it on another keyboard. These keys are going on a 360 corsa I just got, need to wait for shipping on it and everything though, but I finally got one.


Gorgeous, very sleek looking!

Need some recommendations from you fellas...

Any front-printed stealth key caps available for Ducky 3 Shine? I don't like the usual gray/light green ducky key cap sets.

Looking for something of this nature, but with front-sided engraving:


Willing to pay money for a white Ducky casing as well, but slim pickings...I love whitee.

Don't want to plasti-dip or paint just yet as I know it won't be a flawless job.


----------



## Jixr

you can get a flawless paintjob, with little skill involved, its really just the amount of time you want to put into it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Gorgeous, very sleek looking!
> 
> Need some recommendations from you fellas...
> 
> Any front-printed stealth key caps available for Ducky 3 Shine? I don't like the usual gray/light green ducky key cap sets.
> 
> Looking for something of this nature, but with front-sided engraving:
> 
> 
> Willing to pay money for a white Ducky casing as well, but slim pickings...I love whitee.
> 
> Don't want to plasti-dip or paint just yet as I know it won't be a flawless job.


I don't know if this is what you're looking for. It looks black without backlight but would easily be translucent when the leds are on. Ordered one of this myself.

Haven't worked with plastidip myself but keen on trying. Is it easy to work with? and would i need to apply a clear coat on top of it?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you can get a flawless paintjob, with little skill involved, its really just the amount of time you want to put into it.


I completely agree, and you are definitely a proof of concept.

Just not quite as experienced so that would require some practice prior.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I don't know if this is what you're looking for. It looks black without backlight but would easily be translucent when the leds are on. Ordered one of this myself.
> 
> Haven't worked with plastidip myself but keen on trying. Is it easy to work with? and would i need to apply a clear coat on top of it?


Jixr is the man to go to, but he gets these questions all the time so









Appreciate the link, if only they weren't so transparent...that styling in PBT or just a thicker keycap would be ideal.

I went with a similar set off Mechnicalkeyboards...ABS Side-printed Ducky set in black.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I completely agree, and you are definitely a proof of concept.
> 
> Just not quite as experienced so that would require some practice prior.
> Jixr is the man to go to, but he gets these questions all the time so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the link, if only they weren't so transparent...that styling in PBT or just a thicker keycap would be ideal.
> 
> I went with a similar set off Mechnicalkeyboards...ABS Side-printed Ducky set in black.


wht?! how come i didnt see that? i want a pbt set, side printed one as well!!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> wht?! how come i didnt see that? i want a pbt set, side printed one as well!!


It's not PBT, but I've realized I don't mind ABS...sometimes I prefer the smooth texture.

Here's the set I ended up going for: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=245


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Haven't worked with plastidip myself but keen on trying. Is it easy to work with? and would i need to apply a clear coat on top of it?


Plasti-dip could work for a keyboard, though ( i've not tried it on one) its basically latex spray paint, so eventually its going to come off, and it doesn't spray very flat ( very textured finish ) so if you want glass smooth, you're not going to get it. ( I've only used it on motorcycles for a "20/20" paint job ( looks good from 20 feet away while its going 20 mph ) But at the same time, if it looks bad, you can peel it right off.

You can apply clear coat over plasti dip, but it will make removal harder.

It only comes in a handfull of colors too, and if you want a colored case, I feel like paint would be your best bet.

TLR just do super light coats over and over and over, let it sit for a week, then go over the entire thing with 3000+ grit sanding sponge and then once you get it nice, finish it off with some polish.

Easy peasy to get results like this and I really didn't even try hard on it. Its not even clear coated and you can get a glass like finish.


Though I think this winter sometime I'm going to re-paint my XT, its one of the first keyboards I've painted, and the corners are a bit banged up and I never ended up polishing it out.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> It's not PBT, but I've realized I don't mind ABS...sometimes I prefer the smooth texture.
> 
> Here's the set I ended up going for: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=245


ooo..so kind of like mine but opaque instead....
I honestly have no preference for keycaps as well...i dont use it often enough for the shine to show in a few months...
even my 3yr old crappy black widow still has pristine albeit dirty keys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Plasti-dip could work for a keyboard, though ( i've not tried it on one) its basically latex spray paint, so eventually its going to come off, and it doesn't spray very flat ( very textured finish ) so if you want glass smooth, you're not going to get it. ( I've only used it on motorcycles for a "20/20" paint job ( looks good from 20 feet away while its going 20 mph ) But at the same time, if it looks bad, you can peel it right off.
> 
> You can apply clear coat over plasti dip, but it will make removal harder.
> 
> It only comes in a handfull of colors too, and if you want a colored case, I feel like paint would be your best bet.
> 
> TLR just do super light coats over and over and over, let it sit for a week, then go over the entire thing with 3000+ grit sanding sponge and then once you get it nice, finish it off with some polish.
> 
> Easy peasy to get results like this and I really didn't even try hard on it. Its not even clear coated and you can get a glass like finish.
> 
> 
> Though I think this winter sometime I'm going to re-paint my XT, its one of the first keyboards I've painted, and the corners are a bit banged up and I never ended up polishing it out.


dood!!THAT.IS.AWESOME! mirror finish...








but for me i'm just looking for a normal matte black finish...so plastidip may be perfect for me...nothing too fancy....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo..so kind of like mine but opaque instead....
> I honestly have no preference for keycaps as well...i dont use it often enough for the shine to show in a few months...
> even my 3yr old crappy black widow still has pristine albeit dirty keys
> dood!!THAT.IS.AWESOME! mirror finish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for me i'm just looking for a normal matte black finish...so plastidip may be perfect for me...nothing too fancy....


Well here is matte black paint I used on an aluminum case.


pls dont plastidip


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What exactly are you looking for? Bright colors, simple design? Material such as ABS or PBT. Need some ideas here.
> 
> And by full set do you mean your filco is full size or is it TKL?


Just looking for black with white lettering and PBT. Because I have a Majestouch 2 Ninja and I want something with standard keys

yes I have a full size filco


----------



## Blaise170

Hydro-dipping would probably work pretty well for that. It's a bit expensive, but it's easy to do and it doesn't rub off. It comes in a ton of patterns. I've seen it used on Xbox controllers before and they turn out really nice. You can always clear coat it too.

Here's an example of someone dipping mannequin arms in the stuff.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hydro-dipping would probably work pretty well for that. It's a bit expensive, but it's easy to do and it doesn't rub off. It comes in a ton of patterns. I've seen it used on Xbox controllers before and they turn out really nice. You can always clear coat it too.
> 
> Here's an example of someone dipping mannequin arms in the stuff.


Is this what happened at the end of Terminator?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well here is matte black paint I used on an aluminum case.
> 
> 
> pls dont plastidip


may i ask why not?new to this hence the noobish questions.


----------



## Blaise170

I might be getting a mech with a 4P4C connector soon. I know you can use a Teensy with Soarer's firmware, but are there any easier ways to convert it? Ideally I'd like to do so without soldering since I'm pretty inexperienced.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well here is matte black paint I used on an aluminum case.
> 
> 
> pls dont plastidip
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask why not?new to this hence the noobish questions.
Click to expand...

As Jinx stated a few posts above, Plastidip is a latex type liquid that applies as a textured finish. It will wear and tear. It's great for items like computer cases and such that don't get handled often, but not on a keyboard that will see lots of use.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> As Jinx stated a few posts above, Plastidip is a latex type liquid that applies as a textured finish. It will wear and tear. It's great for items like computer cases and such that don't get handled often, but not on a keyboard that will see lots of use.


Noted. Thanks for the tip guys...will report back with my results when I'm done, which might take a while


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Just looking for black with white lettering and PBT. Because I have a Majestouch 2 Ninja and I want something with standard keys
> 
> yes I have a full size filco


Only WoB PBT keycap set I can think of
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=774


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> but for me i'm just looking for a normal matte black finish...so plastidip may be perfect for me...nothing too fancy....


Believe it or not, thats actually matt paint, but the polish on top of it gives it bit of a shine.
( but mainly I was just showing how smooth of a finish you can get with $10 worth of materials )

I kinda want to re-paint my pink case, I done goofed on the bottom of it pretty badly, but its not like you ever see it, so... meh.
( its my beater board anyway )

Plastidip if you want, I just don't see it lasting that long and the results may not be great. But, if you don't like it, just peel it off.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Believe it or not, thats actually matt paint, but the polish on top of it gives it bit of a shine.
> ( but mainly I was just showing how smooth of a finish you can get with $10 worth of materials )
> 
> I kinda want to re-paint my pink case, I done goofed on the bottom of it pretty badly, but its not like you ever see it, so... meh.
> ( its my beater board anyway )
> 
> Plastidip if you want, I just don't see it lasting that long and the results may not be great. But, if you don't like it, just peel it off.


ooo..matte with sanding eh?thanks....will try it out then....not the sanding but the matte or maybe satin finishes.i'll take your advice..i've seen a few examples of plastidip wearing off on GH already


----------



## Jixr

I typically prefer to paint with matt paints because glossy paints is hard to get smooth, and if you sand glossy paints you'll sand through the gloss finish, and have spots of glossy/non glossy areas.

With matt and satin paints you can sand all you want and you won't change the shine of it. And if you use some super high grit sanding pads 3000+ grit you can make it have a semi-glossy finish and a little automotive polish will make it pop without being super glossy that its a finger pring magnet or reflects a ton of light.

I'm typically not a big fan of clear coats, mainly because I don't like overly glossy finishes and they are a bit harder to get right compared to paint since its clear and hard to tell if you used too much or to little.

With just paint if you done goof, just spray another few layers and start over, if you goof on clear you gotta sand it all off, re do the base color, then spray the clear again.


----------



## cephelix

And here I thought the glossy finish would only get glossier when using really fine grit sand paper


----------



## Jixr

well, to make a super shiney gloss you'd basically want to do glossy paint, then use a buffer and polishing compound to really get it to shine.

I also totally forgot that I have an extra keyboard laying around in my closet, I'm gonna see what all I can do to try to do another budget build. I'm gonna have to dig the thing out of the closet and see what I can do with it.


----------



## cephelix

I'll stick to the matte look.not a fan of the glossy look to begin with.just read about the infinity keyboard on massdrop..seems interesting to say the least


----------



## Jixr

its an interesting idea, but deff a beta product.


----------



## X-Nine

The Holy Grail of keys, as far as I'm concerned anyway. LOVE them.






Fairly apropos considering we'll see them squaring off in Captain America 3!


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Holy Grail of keys, as far as I'm concerned anyway. LOVE them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly apropos considering we'll see them squaring off in Captain America 3!





the iron man one looks cool.where did you get them?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Holy Grail of keys, as far as I'm concerned anyway. LOVE them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly apropos considering we'll see them squaring off in Captain America 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the iron man one looks cool.where did you get them?
Click to expand...

There was a small groupbuy on GH a while back. The guy who makes these, does so by hand. He's somewhere in China, but the intermediary was Feng from Geekkeys. I was apparently the only person in the Groupbuy to buy Iron Man, which makes no sense to me because it looks SOOOOOOO good.... They also had a Hulk Fist, Hyrda, SHIELD. I'm trying to see if I can grab the SHIELD and Hyrdra caps (meh on the Hulk Fist)..


----------



## HPE1000

Was cleaning my model m, set it down on the bed face down keycaps off. Forgot what I was doing and lifted it up. Some springs were stuck on the bed and bent, now those keys won't click. Now I need some replacement springs/hammers......... Also had to buy a screwdriver to be able to open it up and fix it too.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Was cleaning my model m, set it down on the bed face down keycaps off. Forgot what I was doing and lifted it up. Some springs were stuck on the bed and bent, now those keys won't click. Now I need some replacement springs/hammers......... Also had to buy a screwdriver to be able to open it up and fix it too.


ouch, don't forget to buy bolts / screws since you will need to remove the rivets to open it up and replace the hammers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> ouch, don't forget to buy bolts / screws since you will need to remove the rivets to open it up and replace the hammers.


God, I forgot about this...... BOLT MOD HERE I COME


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There was a small groupbuy on GH a while back. The guy who makes these, does so by hand. He's somewhere in China, but the intermediary was Feng from Geekkeys. I was apparently the only person in the Groupbuy to buy Iron Man, which makes no sense to me because it looks SOOOOOOO good.... They also had a Hulk Fist, Hyrda, SHIELD. I'm trying to see if I can grab the SHIELD and Hyrdra caps (meh on the Hulk Fist)..


Any pictures of the Hydra and Shield ones? They sound awesomely interesting. Hopefully they're black not red so that they go with the new Code TKL I ordered from MD last week


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> There was a small groupbuy on GH a while back. The guy who makes these, does so by hand. He's somewhere in China, but the intermediary was Feng from Geekkeys. I was apparently the only person in the Groupbuy to buy Iron Man, which makes no sense to me because it looks SOOOOOOO good.... They also had a Hulk Fist, Hyrda, SHIELD. I'm trying to see if I can grab the SHIELD and Hyrdra caps (meh on the Hulk Fist)..
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures of the Hydra and Shield ones? They sound awesomely interesting. Hopefully they're black not red so that they go with the new Code TKL I ordered from MD last week
Click to expand...

Ummm..... yes. But they were themed accordingly to the themes of the logos themselves. Those were all the caps ordered in the groupbuy, I believe. That one, single Iron Man... all me!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ummm..... yes. But they were themed accordingly to the themes of the logos themselves. Those were all the caps ordered in the groupbuy, I believe. That one, single Iron Man... all me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn, shame about that Hydra one being Red, I thought for sure if any of them had a chance ti would've been Hydra, It would look so cool as Black and backlit too







ah well, I'll get over it. Means I'll save money by not buying one, I hope.


----------



## HPE1000

Bolts/nuts ordered, just waiting to hear back about getting some hammers from someone. Now I need to find my dremel once again. I swear this bolt mod better make the keyboard feel better because it's going to take so many hours to do...


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Bolts/nuts ordered, just waiting to hear back about getting some hammers from someone. Now I need to find my dremel once again. I swear this bolt mod better make the keyboard feel better because it's going to take so many hours to do...


So apparently you may be able to replace the springs without opening up the keyboard. You can also buy the pivot / spring here.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> So apparently you may be able to replace the springs without opening up the keyboard. You can also buy the pivot / spring here.


If I am opening it I might as well go for it. Although I don't see how I could replace a hammer without opening it up.

I will buy from unicomp them, I am tired and already calculated an order and thought 13 something was the cheapest shipping method but apparently I was wrong.

Thanks









Wonder if a magic eraser would remove some light scratches around the leds on this keyboard, need to try that.


----------



## cephelix

why do i keep missing out on group buys?! dammit!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> why do i keep missing out on group buys?! dammit!


It's for the best


----------



## The_chemist21

In the hyperlink I posted above someone mentions twisting the spring off the pivot / hammer and replacing it with another spring without opening up the keyboard. I would think your pivot / hammer is ok, replacing the spring should fix your problem.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's for the best


I just want 1 to replace my num lock key.....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> In the hyperlink I posted above someone mentions twisting the spring off the pivot / hammer and replacing it with another spring without opening up the keyboard. I would think your pivot / hammer is ok, replacing the spring should fix your problem.


I guess, but the thing is, while I was cleaning this board it seemed like the whole F key row was pretty mushy so this board might benefit from a bolt mod anyway. I haven't opened it before so I don't know how many rivets are damaged.

All parts ordered at this point anyway, no turning back.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess, but the thing is, while I was cleaning this board it seemed like the whole F key row was pretty mushy so this board might benefit from a bolt mod anyway. I haven't opened it before so I don't know how many rivets are damaged.
> 
> All parts ordered at this point anyway, no turning back.


good luck! How long till completion??


----------



## Jixr

I want an M...

In other news, I had ( part ) of my order from sprits group buy on GH delivered, but its in my condo's office and I can't get it till tomorrow.

It seems like the GB is becoming a HUGE fail and everyone is starting to ask for refunds and stuff.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I want an M...
> 
> In other news, I had ( part ) of my order from sprits group buy on GH delivered, but its in my condo's office and I can't get it till tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like the GB is becoming a HUGE fail and everyone is starting to ask for refunds and stuff.


been seeing quite a few complaints about GBs being really slow lately.some guy on the local forum has been waiting for his order from a GB for a year at this point


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> good luck! How long till completion??


I don't know. I am going to be really busy until the end of next week but after that I can start. I can probably start prepping once the screwdriver shows up though, and that was with prime shipping so maybe Saturday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I want an M...
> 
> In other news, I had ( part ) of my order from sprits group buy on GH delivered, but its in my condo's office and I can't get it till tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like the GB is becoming a HUGE fail and everyone is starting to ask for refunds and stuff.


They aren't all that great. So much plastic and rubber compared to a model F.

I really hope the best for sprit, I haven't talked to him in a long time but he seemed very genuine. I just don't know why he can't give any more updates on the whole situation.


----------



## Jixr

And M's are not the best, and I want one just for nostalgia sake, When My family first got a computer in the early 90's we had one, and I would never use it except for fun. ( and I really can't use it with my set up unless they made a 10'+ long ps2 extender.

yeah, I'm sure he has the best intentions, but when his account is on every day, and he is opening new group buys while other people have been waiting months and over a year on their stuff, its disheartening.

No-one can get any replys from his PM's, emails, etc. The guy running the NA distribution has started to offer refunds for people, so thats not a good sign at all.

Apparently in the buy that I was in, the cases, switches, springs, etc have all been done for at least a month+ but neither the distributer or Sprit told anyone that they had them and were waiting for PCB's, which no-one knows the status of, or even if they are in production or not.

It all sucks, I pulled out my money while I still could.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And M's are not the best, and I want one just for nostalgia sake, When My family first got a computer in the early 90's we had one, and I would never use it except for fun. ( and I really can't use it with my set up unless they made a 10'+ long ps2 extender.
> 
> yeah, I'm sure he has the best intentions, but when his account is on every day, and he is opening new group buys while other people have been waiting months and over a year on their stuff, its disheartening.
> 
> No-one can get any replys from his PM's, emails, etc. The guy running the NA distribution has started to offer refunds for people, so thats not a good sign at all.
> 
> Apparently in the buy that I was in, the cases, switches, springs, etc have all been done for at least a month+ but neither the distributer or Sprit told anyone that they had them and were waiting for PCB's, which no-one knows the status of, or even if they are in production or not.
> 
> It all sucks, I pulled out my money while I still could.


that doesn't sound good at all....and it makes people antsy with no updates.Lucky you got your money back at the very least


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I only had about $200 wrapped up in it, and I know there are several people with more money than me invested in it.

I asked nicely over and over for updates, nothing, started questioning the buy, nothing, finally demanded my money back... nothing. Hopefully if people start to pull out that can at least give the organizer some fire under his butt to at least address some of the peoples concerns.

When I bought in, the GB was saying an September/October Delivery, but AFAIK, no one got their full order yet.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well here is matte black paint I used on an aluminum case.
> 
> 
> pls dont plastidip


I wish sets like that were made for alps switches. That set, with its old typewriter look.. if there was a full-sized board version.. would be PERFECT for the military themed build I plan with an AT101W. There are two things that keep me from attempting this with a cherry board.. the lack of cherry board with the sheer size, weight, and simple but tank-like build of this AT101W. Then there is the COST of cherry boards, considering I have never attempted a project like this before.


----------



## Jixr

well for the casing, you could basically do what HPE did, just buy an alum case.

And if you want an easy way to add heft, open the case and fill it with modeling clay. You can easily add a lb ( feels heavier on a Kb than it sounds ) for about $2 and it gives a nice uniform heft to the thing, and takes away some of the flex.


----------



## cephelix

but to have to demand for your money back.that's not good. hopefully the rest do get their stuff......
anyways, i posted this on GH but maybe some of you guys could help me.
is there a way to test if it's my LED or the resistor that's dead?

Background: I have a blackwidow ultimate that has a dead led. but during the last year, a few other leds have "died" but after a few weeks they lit back up again. and it's always a different LED each time. At any point, there will always be 1 LED that doesn't light up but the most recent is the "K" led and it's been like that for about a month or 2.

any ideas?


----------



## Jixr

sounds like a possible bad soldering joint?

I don't use resistors on my LED's, ( there really isn't a point ) Im not sure if the bwu has them stock or not.

Easy way to test would be to take apart and get access to the PCB, flip it over and get a led and touch the two contact points together and see if it lights up. if so, Dead LED.

( though be sure to get a matching color one, some colors require more power and won't work if mixed with other colors )


----------



## cephelix

Will have to test it then.planning to swap out all my leds.will test by applying a desoldered led from an adjacent key.
hoping it's a dead led.if not then it's a pita to remove the midplate to access the resistor.from googling and youtube, it seems the led is a smd 470ohm size 0603 (US)


----------



## Jixr

resistors don't really matter for the LED's, I've never had a problem never using one.


----------



## fleetfeather

any solutions to loose keycaps coming off switch stab stems?


----------



## HPE1000

Could also use a battery tab after the LED
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> any solutions to loose keycaps coming off switch stab stems?


Perhaps cutting some plastic from something like a ziploc bag and putting it over the stems of the stabs then placing the keycap on the board (Which I am assuming has cherry stabs)

That seems to be the way to go, I have done it and it works great.


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh yep, I think I understand what you're saying. I shall go source some plastic later tonight and give it a shot then. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> resistors don't really matter for the LED's, I've never had a problem never using one.


sorry, i meant the resistor is a surface-mounted device......just going by what is already soldered on the pcb itself....


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> resistors don't really matter for the LED's, I've never had a problem never using one.


They do matter.


----------



## PaparasGT

I have finished my "mods" on my Quickfire...(At least for now....)
I changed my ALT keys with "Portal" keys and used "Cherry MX LED Color Changer" to give them the colours of the portals, to match the logo.






I used a custom ESC key,

with a red backlight,

and I changed almost every key's colour, to give a tasty look on my simple white LED...
I hope you like the result.

I don't use the numpad anymore, so I used red colour on the function keys to differe from the rest non-working keys







I got three colours from Massdrop, red, blue and orange. I used blue on the letters, red on ESC, nums, del, comas, etc, and orange on WASD, FN key and F12. On the "F" line I used a mix of blues and reds.
Unfortunately my left "shift" has a bulky led and the changer dosn't apply well, so I left both of them white, as my spacebar and "Windows" keys.
On my arrows I was planning to use oranges but, because the switches are upside-down to illuminate the arrows and not the numbers, the keys do not aplly very well and I left them white too.

Too bad my Nexus 5 has a crappy camera and can't show you how sexy my keyboard looks


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my rainbow caps are finally being shipped out!

Time to finally finish my beater budget ghetto board!
Pink and rainbow FTW


----------



## Paradigm84

Something arrived.


----------



## Jixr

return to sender.


----------



## PaparasGT

Don/t open it!!!!!
It's a trap!!!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

HA!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> return to sender.


Why the hate?

Also, it's for review, sadly I don't get to keep it.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> Also, it's for review, sadly I don't get to keep it.


At least we can get an honest review from a not-so-average mechanical keyboard user huh?


----------



## cephelix

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="PaparasGT" url="/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/29280#post_23233250"]I have finished my "mods" on my Quickfire...(At least for now....)
I changed my ALT keys with "Portal" keys and used "Cherry MX LED Color Changer" to give them the colours of the portals, to match the logo.






I used a custom ESC key,

with a red backlight,

and I changed almost every key's colour, to give a tasty look on my simple white LED...
I hope you like the result.

I don't use the numpad anymore, so I used red colour on the function keys to differe from the rest non-working keys







I got three colours from Massdrop, red, blue and orange. I used blue on the letters, red on ESC, nums, del, comas, etc, and orange on WASD, FN key and F12. On the "F" line I used a mix of blues and reds.
Unfortunately my left "shift" has a bulky led and the changer dosn't apply well, so I left both of them white, as my spacebar and "Windows" keys.
On my arrows I was planning to use oranges but, because the switches are upside-down to illuminate the arrows and not the numbers, the keys do not aplly very well and I left them white too.

Too bad my Nexus 5 has a crappy camera and can't show you how sexy my keyboard looks[/quote]



that really is sexy, even with the crappy cellphone pics.....








how long did it take you to do all that?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> Also, it's for review, sadly I don't get to keep it.





No personal experience but I've seen some complain about fast LED failure rates. Either way,looking for ward to the review


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> At least we can get an honest review from a not-so-average mechanical keyboard user huh?


I hope so.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> No personal experience but I've seen some complain about fast LED failure rates. Either way, looking for ward to the review


Yeah, unfortunately I'm not going to be able to do an extended review over 6 months or so to see if any issues arise, the review will probably be started early next week (loads of deadlines this week), and hopefully be finished by the following weekend, then I'll be able to get the board sent out before the holidays.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> I have finished my "mods" on my Quickfire..


Looks great!!!
Makes me wish my Quickfire wasn't the stealth one









I kind of did the similar changes on mine,to have a Half Life/Orange Box feel..






I'm still not done yet,I'm looking for more orange box themed keycaps,but you get the idea


----------



## Jixr

am I not so average? I think corsairs kb's are garbage.

Non standard keycaps, weird mix of plastic and metal frame, huge footprint for a TKL, I didn't like mine when I had it.

Cosmetically it looks too gamery for my taste, but I think i'm a minority there


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> am I not so average? I think corsairs kb's are garbage.
> 
> Non standard keycaps, weird mix of plastic and metal frame, huge footprint for a TKL, I didn't like mine when I had it.
> 
> Cosmetically it looks too gamery for my taste, but I think i'm a minority there


You would also fit in the category of not-so-average my friend









I was comparing it to maybe logan from tek syndicate and linus tech tips. both of them seem to fancy the corsair keyboards but did not go into the nitty-gritty stuff that is often discussed in this thread.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I get why its popular though.

If I didn't know anyting about KB's, and went to a best buy, its probably what I would walk out with.
EDIT: whoo! i got two massdrop things coming in the mail my rainbow keys and my tex case ( I'm currious to see if they made changes to the design. I spoke with a tex represnative about a flaw with their cases and they said they were planning on changing them up )


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that really is sexy, even with the crappy cellphone pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long did it take you to do all that?


It took me about 40 days for the parts to arrive and about an hour to get it done.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I get why its popular though.
> 
> If I didn't know anyting about KB's, and went to a best buy, its probably what I would walk out with.
> EDIT: whoo! i got two massdrop things coming in the mail my rainbow keys and my tex case ( I'm currious to see if they made changes to the design. I spoke with a tex represnative about a flaw with their cases and they said they were planning on changing them up )


I'm kinda guilty of wanting a k70 rgb as well.if deals hadn't fallen through, i would've probably gotten one. And maybe would have been frustrated at it like i was with my razer. Lucky for me it didnt happen and the ducky was on discount
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> It took me about 40 days for the parts to arrive and about an hour to get it done.


that's quick! Hoping mine wouldn't take long as well


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! got more parts in.

Some stablizers, leds, and other little junk like that, and also a really sweet clear acrylic plate.

I have a pcb on order as well, but not sure when Its going to come in.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! got more parts in.
> 
> Some stablizers, leds, and other little junk like that, and also a really sweet clear acrylic plate.
> 
> I have a pcb on order as well, but not sure when Its going to come in.


assuming this isn't from the GB?








anyways, i do have a question about the pcbs for cuatom keyboards. If ordered, it comes as a bare pcb and you have to solder everything yourself? Also, if certain keys don't work, how do you determine if all of them are from the same matrix etc?? Any resources you guys could point me to so i could learn more would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> assuming this isn't from the GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, i do have a question about the pcbs for cuatom keyboards. If ordered, it comes as a bare pcb and you have to solder everything yourself? Also, if certain keys don't work, how do you determine if all of them are from the same matrix etc?? Any resources you guys could point me to so i could learn more would be greatly appreciated


the electonic bits, if they are not pre-soldered, you can usually pay to have it done. I don't know too much about soldering in the diodes and everything like that, I've never had to do that.

But yeah you'll have to solder in the switches and any leds.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! got more parts in.
> 
> Some stablizers, leds, and other little junk like that, and also a really sweet clear acrylic plate.
> 
> I have a pcb on order as well, but not sure when Its going to come in.


Which pcb are you getting? I am in on the Infinity with a plate (not the one with feet) and Matias switches. I haven't heard anything on it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately I'm not going to be able to do an extended review over 6 months or so to see if any issues arise, the review will probably be started early next week (loads of deadlines this week), and hopefully be finished by the following weekend, then I'll be able to get the board sent out before the holidays.


Do you already have a thread/review slot held as a placeholder? This thread moves so quickly it's hard to keep up with things sometimes







.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Which pcb are you getting? I am in on the Infinity with a plate (not the one with feet) and Matias switches. I haven't heard anything on it.


I got one from GON, they are fairly cheap, but the $25 shipping sucks. ( comes from korea ) I just got a bare pcb and some more switches. ( I need more mx blacks, all my keyboards except 1 has blacks







) Though I'm starting to feel like I may start converting over to reds, My pink keyboard has reds right now and they are so much lighter than blacks, but they don't feel as smooth.

My duck is going to be kind of my show off board, but will probbly be using this new build as my true DD, its going to be a bit more practical.

Going to have a single sized backspace with an extra key, a short right shift with an extra key, and maybe a short left shift with an extra key.

I'll probably sell off one of my pokers once I get that one in and finished, it will be my 4th 60% keyboard that I have right now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you already have a thread/review slot held as a placeholder? This thread moves so quickly it's hard to keep up with things sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, not yet, I prefer to just write it as a draft and post it in one go when it's done.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, not yet, I prefer to just write it as a draft and post it in one go when it's done.


Haha alright; I'll try to keep an eye out for it







.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I got one from GON, they are fairly cheap, but the $25 shipping sucks. ( comes from korea ) I just got a bare pcb and some more switches. ( I need more mx blacks, all my keyboards except 1 has blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Though I'm starting to feel like I may start converting over to reds, My pink keyboard has reds right now and they are so much lighter than blacks, but they don't feel as smooth.
> 
> My duck is going to be kind of my show off board, but will probbly be using this new build as my true DD, its going to be a bit more practical.
> 
> Going to have a single sized backspace with an extra key, a short right shift with an extra key, and maybe a short left shift with an extra key.
> 
> I'll probably sell off one of my pokers once I get that one in and finished, it will be my 4th 60% keyboard that I have right now.


I wish I ordered a duck when I could. I am also looking into model F's


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I got one from GON, they are fairly cheap, but the $25 shipping sucks. ( comes from korea ) I just got a bare pcb and some more switches. ( I need more mx blacks, all my keyboards except 1 has blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Though I'm starting to feel like I may start converting over to reds, My pink keyboard has reds right now and they are so much lighter than blacks, but they don't feel as smooth.
> 
> My duck is going to be kind of my show off board, but will probbly be using this new build as my true DD, its going to be a bit more practical.
> 
> Going to have a single sized backspace with an extra key, a short right shift with an extra key, and maybe a short left shift with an extra key.
> 
> I'll probably sell off one of my pokers once I get that one in and finished, it will be my 4th 60% keyboard that I have right now.


That's cool, gons keyboards are great.









So did you end up with the clear 4mm acrylic plate from sprit?

I just paid $150 shipping on a keyboard


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That's cool, gons keyboards are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did you end up with the clear 4mm acrylic plate from sprit?
> 
> I just paid $150 shipping on a keyboard


$150 shipping? Where in god's name is it coming from? I don't even get hit with that kind of shipping from the States out to Aus.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> $150 shipping? Where in god's name is it coming from? I don't even get hit with that kind of shipping from the States out to Aus.


The UK unfortunately, and it's heavy.


----------



## Nichismo

sup everyone. This is my first post here, was hoping to get some advice or direction.

Ive been using a Razer Black Widow ultimate for sometime now, its served me pretty well and I have no issues with it, aside from the noise associated with this style of keyboard.

However, I dont feel like im taking full advantage of its functionality and feel little desire to, and Ive been really interested in ordering a custom WASD keyboard, a smaller sized. That or a code.

But the only thing that bothers me is the lack of backlighting. I hate not being able to see the keys in the dark, which I feel im in when on my PC far more often than not.

Is there a way to implement my own form or modification of backlighting? Or does WASD perhaps offer keycaps with transparent letters ? or should I perhaps just buy a new keyset for my Black Widow?

Thanks for all the replies, im open to all products and suggestions BTW.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> sup everyone. This is my first post here, was hoping to get some advice or direction.
> 
> Ive been using a Razer Black Widow ultimate for sometime now, its served me pretty well and I have no issues with it, aside from the noise associated with this style of keyboard.
> 
> However, I dont feel like im taking full advantage of its functionality and feel little desire to, and Ive been really interested in ordering a custom WASD keyboard, a smaller sized. That or a code.
> 
> But the only thing that bothers me is the lack of backlighting. I hate not being able to see the keys in the dark, which I feel im in when on my PC far more often than not.
> 
> Is there a way to implement my own form or modification of backlighting? Or does WASD perhaps offer keycaps with transparent letters ? or should I perhaps just buy a new keyset for my Black Widow?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, im open to all products and suggestions BTW.


It is possible to mod your own backlighting but it is really complicated and time consuming, I wouldn't ever suggest doing that. The code would come with backlit keycaps, but WASD doesn't offer standalone backlit keycap sets.

As for buying a new backlit keycap set for the blackwidow, I don't see that happening. Did it not have backlit keycaps on it from the start or did they wear down or what?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The UK unfortunately, and it's heavy.


ouch...might as well be from the arctic with that price


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is possible to mod your own backlighting but it is really complicated and time consuming, I wouldn't ever suggest doing that. The code would come with backlit keycaps, but WASD doesn't offer standalone backlit keycap sets.
> 
> As for buying a new backlit keycap set for the blackwidow, I don't see that happening. Did it not have backlit keycaps on it from the start or did they wear down or what?


oh they are still 100% working and nice and bright at that. Ive just always wanted a custom keyset


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> oh they are still 100% working and nice and bright at that. Ive just always wanted a custom keyset


or you could order the nighthawk from Max keyboards. They have a bunch of backlit keyboards. Don't know if that's within your price range though


----------



## Blaise170

Well... In a matter of two weeks, I went from one keyboard back to four again... What am I doing... Just got these two from Goodwill for $20 each. If anyone wants some vintage MX Blacks, I'd be willing to harvest the switches from the Altos since it will save me from having to solder in a Teensy. Not sure if I'm going to keep the Apple yet or not.

*Altos WYSE WY-60 Terminal Keyboard*


*Apple Extended Keyboard II*


----------



## cephelix

$20 isn't bad at all.....at least you didn't accidentally buy 2 GONs right?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> $20 isn't bad at all.....at least you didn't accidentally buy 2 GONs right?


Yeah, I've bought and sold so many boards now... Still never had a custom though, too expensive for a broke college kid.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah, I've bought and sold so many boards now... Still never had a custom though, too expensive for a broke college kid.


Try being a broke working man...








I just learned about custom keyboards.... and man! are they steep price wise.
Can never justify that spending that sort of cash on a keyboard....
well, i cant justify it now....maybe in the future i could... lol


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Try being a broke working man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned about custom keyboards.... and man! are they steep price wise.
> Can never justify that spending that sort of cash on a keyboard....
> well, i cant justify it now....maybe in the future i could... lol


Here's to hoping that the engineering student has a decent job after college.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Here's to hoping that the engineering student has a decent job after college.


you'll definitely have a job.. engineers are always in demand..wanna try working in marine biology though? In case your engineering bit doesnt go through??


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> you'll definitely have a job.. engineers are always in demand..wanna try working in marine biology though? In case your engineering bit doesnt go through??


Heh, don't think my knowledge in computer engineering/science will be of much help there.


----------



## cephelix

You never know.there's instrumentation.admittedly, i have no idea wht computer engineering/science guys do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Heh, don't think my knowledge in computer engineering/science will be of much help there.


----------



## fleetfeather

No one has a line on Wooden spacebars, do they? Mechkeyboards is OOS


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So did you end up with the clear 4mm acrylic plate from sprit?


Yeah, I had to bust zeal's balls to get it though, and now it seems like lots of other people are demanding refunds, but its sounding like zeal is putting a hold on those too, and Sprits been MIA for awhile.
Sounds like the GB is dead to me. People who didn't order PCB's are still waiting on their stuff, and it seems like outside of the first batch of shipments, no ones got anything.

I've no idea when my gon pcb is going to get here.

And Blaze, I'll take those switches if they are PCB mount, and those keycaps if you're willing to get rid of those too.


----------



## HPE1000

Screwdriver should get here today. Now I need to convince myself to go over to Lowes or home depot today and look for a drill attachment for the dremel or else I am stuck using a cheap drill that is heavy.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Screwdriver should get here today. Now I need to convince myself to go over to Lowes or home depot today and look for a drill attachment for the dremel or else I am stuck using a cheap drill that is heavy.


if you need a throw away tool, harbor freight stuff is budget. Don't expect it to last, but for one off projects their stuff is usually good enough.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone,

does someone know if there exists a TKL version of the ducky premier boards? I like the PBT caps on them but I'm afraid the keyboard will be too large. I am using a ducky shine3 TKL with browns right know, but selling it because browns don't really feel that good to me and keys are kind of flimsy.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> does someone know if there exists a TKL version of the ducky premier boards? I like the PBT caps on them but I'm afraid the keyboard will be too large. I am using a ducky shine3 TKL with browns right know, but selling it because browns don't really feel that good to me and keys are kind of flimsy.


if anyone else could find the info, please correct me but a brief googling attempt suggests no. there is a ducky zero TKL though. You could swap the caps for PBT ones. Ducky sells them separate as well i believe


----------



## Jixr

Went to frys on my lunch break, looked at a demo RGB corsiar, and I can see why people don't like the lighting. Brightest setting and the thing was super dim. Color changing looked neat. but in general i'm not a fan of corsairs design and layout.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Jixr

You probably shouldn't do that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> You probably shouldn't do that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thief


----------



## HPE1000

bleh


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> bleh


 no mandolin crystal.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Went to frys on my lunch break, looked at a demo RGB corsiar, and I can see why people don't like the lighting. Brightest setting and the thing was super dim. Color changing looked neat. but in general i'm not a fan of corsairs design and layout.


never seen a working demo of the k70 rgb....but i am a fan of the floating keys it seems.... the chroma looks quite bright.that one i've seen a demo of....but then again it's razer


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> no mandolin crystal.


liek dis if u cri everytim


----------



## Angrychair

Keyboard of the month? Cherry browns


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard of the month? Cherry browns


absolutely!you just need to clean some stains....


----------



## Angrychair

Never been ***ped I swear.

It's actually a work keyboard automotive repair business on a point of sales machine.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Never been ***ped I swear.
> 
> It's actually a work keyboard automotive repair business on a point of sales machine.


that makes more sense....what kind of *** product leaves behind a black stain?
if yours does i think you'd need to go see a doctor...lol


----------



## HPE1000

Well I have done all I possibly could at this point, I have a hard time stopping what I have started...

The tips of my thumbs are still hurting/numb hours later. I cut all of the original rivets with a razor blade that was brand new, now, not so much. Had to remove the inside sticker for rivet removal and kinda tore it up, but I don't care, I won't see it and it isn't a rare board, no mandolin crystal as the chemist pointed out.

I cleaned it, took it all apart, clipped the rivets remains, drilled them out, etc. Monday all the screws will show up so I can put it together then, I also cleaned the keycaps already. I worked on the scratch near the LEDs and it is much less visible now, unless the light strikes it right.

And finally, NO the board isn't all yellowed, I have no natural light right now and I am not going to bother with white balancing so you get these nice, moody pictures


----------



## cephelix

that's cool man.....still pondering how you remove rivets using a razor blade


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that's cool man.....still pondering how you remove rivets using a razor blade


They are plastic and some were really loose, but others were incredibly solid and took quite some force and time to cut off.


----------



## cephelix

oh,that explains it..i thought they were metal rivets like the one found in cases


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oh,that explains it..i thought they were metal rivets like the one found in cases


No lol now that would be impressive XD

That is why bolt modding is a thing in the first place, the whole thing was held together with plastic rivets so over time they can fall apart, bold modding is essentially just replacing those with metal ones that can't break/deteriorate. This board was made in 89 I think.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Never been ***ped I swear.
> 
> It's actually a work keyboard automotive repair business on a point of sales machine.


I actually owned a version of that one with Clears. Felt nice and I thought the card reader was sweet but it was a monster on a tiny desk.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No lol now that would be impressive XD
> 
> That is why bolt modding is a thing in the first place, the whole thing was held together with plastic rivets so over time they can fall apart, bold modding is essentially just replacing those with metal ones that can't break/deteriorate. This board was made in 89 I think.


still new to all this....the things you guys do to your boards...is astounding


----------



## Angrychair

The real home for my God Of Death Bleach Ichigo Hollow mask keycap


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Went to frys on my lunch break, looked at a demo RGB corsiar, and I can see why people don't like the lighting. Brightest setting and the thing was super dim. Color changing looked neat. but in general i'm not a fan of corsairs design and layout.
> 
> 
> 
> never seen a working demo of the k70 rgb....but i am a fan of the floating keys it seems.... the chroma looks quite bright.that one i've seen a demo of....but then again it's razer
Click to expand...

These should give you an idea, Shine 3 for brightness reference and I'm using green backlighting at the maximum brightness setting, to try and give the best comparison.

Well-lit room:



Dark room (or as dark as I could get it at 3pm):



And an example of the colour changes:






It's worth noting however that it's not pulsing through all the colours when I press the key, just around 10 of them, to give you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Benjiw

I really want a mech keyboard but I really don't know where to start, my local PC shop has some switches on display to test out but I've never had a mech board so unsure what would be best for me, I use my keyboard for gaming and typing copy for design work (design student). I really like the look of the Leopold FC660M which would suit me for gaming and typing. So urm... could I get a few suggestions?


----------



## Angrychair

I think the K70 RGB is plenty bright honestly. I Know my Poker II is a lot brighter than my red K70, but it's bright enough also. I can see someone complaining about it in full daylight not being bright, but get real, who is awake during the day?


----------



## luckyduck

I got a Unicomp 103 key Classic USB buckling spring last night. Typing on it right now. I'm very pleased with it. (It was even an early Christmas present)! I havn't tried a switch yet I like better than buckling spring.

Edit: Forgot the pic. Don't look at my messy desk. It's rather embarrassing.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Beautiful keycaps. For some reason I really like that the windows key it is spelled out vs using a logo.


----------



## aberrero

What is that keycap set? Someone posted a keyboard with it a couple pages back and I've been meaning to ask. I think it might be the best I've seen yet. Please tell me it isn't too expensive.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Beautiful keycaps. For some reason I really like that the windows key it is spelled out vs using a logo.


It also came with the arrow keys that say up, down, left, right. It's an interesting set.

I like your model M, I didn't see the picture when you first posted it. They look so modern with the black case. Buckling springs>MX Blues/greens


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What is that keycap set? Someone posted a keyboard with it a couple pages back and I've been meaning to ask. I think it might be the best I've seen yet. Please tell me it isn't too expensive.


DSA dolch with the green keycaps from the DSA Retro keycap set.

I really don't know how easily they would be to get, they were the result of a groupbuy that turned into a scam and the company that produced them just liquidated the sets they had already made. I don't know if they can or are willing to produce more though, because a couple months ago I think they sold a few more sets, but those sold out very fast.

Should cost around $80-100 if you can find a set. (Depends on what the bought with it, there were some extras)


----------



## aberrero

oooh, "We will produce another Dolch run in the new year. Keep an eye on our Key Shop so you don't miss it."

http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/keyboard-forums/topic/another-dsa-dolch-run/page/2/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> oooh, We will produce another Dolch run in the new year. Keep an eye on our Key Shop so you don't miss it.
> 
> http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/keyboard-forums/topic/another-dsa-dolch-run/page/2/


That is great news, will grab a 2nd set for sure.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It also came with the arrow keys that say up, down, left, right. It's an interesting set.
> 
> I like your model M, I didn't see the picture when you first posted it. They look so modern with the black case. Buckling springs>MX Blues/greens


Thanks. I forgot to post a pic when I made the post lol. Also my picture taking sucks, especially when I don't try. It looks much better in person than on Unicomps website or my pic. It's not perfect but What I might expect from approx. 30 year old tooling. Maybe the biggest thing I don't like about it are the LED's and the led cover. I much perfer IBM style over Unicomp and the LED's arn't very bright. It appears that they just don't line up with the holes. I'm sure it is fixable easily and I don't want to return it. Now, though, my fear is I'm going to keep wanting to buy new keycaps for it







. Keyboards are taking over my life, lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Thanks. I forgot to post a pic when I made the post lol. Also my picture taking sucks, especially when I don't try. It looks much better in person than on Unicomps website or my pic. It's not perfect but What I might expect from approx. 30 year old tooling. Maybe the biggest thing I don't like about it are the LED's and the led cover. I much perfer IBM style over Unicomp and the LED's arn't very bright. It appears that they just don't line up with the holes. I'm sure it is fixable easily and I don't want to return it. Now, though, my fear is I'm going to keep wanting to buy new keycaps for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Keyboards are taking over my life, lol.


I bet some blank black keycaps would look nice on it, if you are into that. The nice thing about unicomp is their keycaps are really cheap as far as PBT keycaps go.

As for the LED cover, they have different covers on their website, not sure if any of them fit that would look different:
http://pckeyboard.com/page/Misc/LED

USPS tracking is failing hard right now, I got something in the mail last week and the tracking never updated, it just said it was sitting in wilmington, now it updated and said its in Houston now, even though I have had the thing for a week already... All my other tracking numbers are stalling, these said they were going to get here monday, etc... come on usps..

They aren't clear like the old ones sadly, but I won't ever see them.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bet some blank black keycaps would look nice on it, if you are into that. The nice thing about unicomp is their keycaps are really cheap as far as PBT keycaps go.
> 
> As for the LED cover, they have different covers on their website, not sure if any of them fit that would look different:
> http://pckeyboard.com/page/Misc/LED
> 
> USPS tracking is failing hard right now, I got something in the mail last week and the tracking never updated, it just said it was sitting in wilmington, now it updated and said its in Houston now, even though I have had the thing for a week already... All my other tracking numbers are stalling, these said they were going to get here monday, etc... come on usps..
> 
> They aren't clear like the old ones sadly, but I won't ever see them.


I've never had good luck with USPS tracking. I have zero faith







. I'm assuming you got those springs and hammers from Unicomp? I'm not that familiar with the different colors IBM had. I havn't ever opened up my terminal M board but My M2 has black hammers.

As far as black caps, I totally am. I'm getting some black modifiers with white alphanumeric's for my 4704 107 key for Christmas. I'm sure I'll be playing around with those. I didn't understand the fun of keycaps till I got some IBM boards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I've never had good luck with USPS tracking. I have zero faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm assuming you got those springs and hammers from Unicomp? I'm not that familiar with the different colors IBM had. I havn't ever opened up my terminal M board but My M2 has black hammers.
> 
> As far as black caps, I totally am. I'm getting some black modifiers with white alphanumeric's for my 4704 107 key for Christmas. I'm sure I'll be playing around with those. I didn't understand the fun of keycaps till I got some IBM boards.


Odd thing is after all these years I have never had any problems with tracking or reliability with USPS shipping. I guess it's just because right now its holiday time and they are overloaded.

Yeah, those hammers were from unicomp.

I can't remember if I asked, how much did that 107 key 4704 weigh? It's got to be at least 12 pounds I would think.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Odd thing is after all these years I have never had any problems with tracking or reliability with USPS shipping. I guess it's just because right now its holiday time and they are overloaded.
> 
> Yeah, those hammers were from unicomp.
> 
> I can't remember if I asked, how much did that 107 key 4704 weigh? It's got to be at least 12 pounds I would think.


You may have, my memory is pretty poor these days. Using my very super unofficial bathroom scale, I believe it weighted in at 10 LBS. (pretty sure that is inaccurate). The thing weighs a ton. Makes a IBM M feel lightweight.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I really want a mech keyboard but I really don't know where to start, my local PC shop has some switches on display to test out but I've never had a mech board so unsure what would be best for me, I use my keyboard for gaming and typing copy for design work (design student). I really like the look of the Leopold FC660M which would suit me for gaming and typing. So urm... could I get a few suggestions?


Depends on what switch you prefer. Did you have a favorite at the store?


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> These should give you an idea, Shine 3 for brightness reference and I'm using green backlighting at the maximum brightness setting, to try and give the best comparison.
> 
> Well-lit room:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark room (or as dark as I could get it at 3pm):
> 
> 
> 
> And an example of the colour changes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth noting however that it's not pulsing through all the colours when I press the key, just around 10 of them, to give you an idea of what it looks like.






That looks plenty bright and the lighting modes are cool...but i can see after the initial 10mins of playing around with the lighting modes, i'll just stick it to the lowest brightness and be done with it....


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> That looks plenty bright and the lighting modes are cool...but i can see after the initial 10mins of playing around with the lighting modes, i'll just stick it to the lowest brightness and be done with it....


Same here, RGB is cool to play with for a few days, but it gets old after awhile. I did the same thing with my DS3 and LED covers.


----------



## roflcopter159

I still sometimes play with the lighting on my DS3. Right now I just leave it one one of the customizable settings and raindrop. I mix up the spacebar color from time to time too. Like the DS3 though, I could see myself finding a preset or two I liked and then sticking to that for a long time.


----------



## Spork13

I know there isn't much love for the Corsair keyboards, but I do like mine.
I wanted something with white backlighting and cherry browns, but that was just going off a little DECK sampler, and it's very different to actually using a keyboard.
Someone on OCAU was selling an old K60, with reds and no backlight. I thought it was worth a try to see if I even liked mech, and figure I could always sell it later on without loosing too much $ as I was also buying second hand.
I've been using it for a few weeks now, and enjoying it. My PC is white, with a little black and a splash of red. My mouse is also mostly white. Black keycaps and brushed alu. top-plate just weren't doing it for me aesthetically.
I got some (cheap) white key caps. The bottom row don't fit (Corsair are non-standard). Also the 9 keys (Print screen to Page down) use membrane switches, so they had to stay also.
The arrow keys and function keys are Cherrys, but I think it looks better with these left black.
The Red / orange WASD are function over form. They are textured and shaped so my clumsy fingers can find them easily.

I was going to take the brushed alu. top plate off and paint it white, but I think it looks good now as it is. What do you lot reckon?

http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sporkitus/media/tech/PC080066_zpsdefe1252.jpg.html


----------



## cephelix

Looks good...didnt know that not all the keys were mech...for those who have bought it.it serves it's purpose.but for those looking for a mech, there are others out there...


----------



## Spork13

Thanks cephelix.

I wanted to try some other switches out, my second hand Ducky Zero with blues has arrived.









Feels solid as. Heavy.

Love that clickityclickclickclick...

Prefer the K60's dedicated media keys and volume knob, but that's a small issue I can soon get accustomed to.

For typing, I'm now leaning towards blues. Yet to spend any time gaming with them.

Still trying to find a cheap second-hand kbd with browns so I can try them out too.

On another note, the WASD keys on the K60 are showing their age, but I really like them because they are "sculpted" and have a roughened surface, to help my fingers find them. There are plenty of WASD keysets available, but does anyone know where I can get some shaped like the Corsair K60 ones?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Thanks cephelix.
> 
> I wanted to try some other switches out, my second hand Ducky Zero with blues has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels solid as. Heavy.
> 
> Love that clickityclickclickclick...
> 
> Prefer the K60's dedicated media keys and volume knob, but that's a small issue I can soon get accustomed to.
> 
> For typing, I'm now leaning towards blues. Yet to spend any time gaming with them.
> 
> Still trying to find a cheap second-hand kbd with browns so I can try them out too.
> 
> On another note, the WASD keys on the K60 are showing their age, but I really like them because they are "sculpted" and have a roughened surface, to help my fingers find them. There are plenty of WASD keysets available, but does anyone know where I can get some shaped like the Corsair K60 ones?


apparently Corsair sells them separately....link here


----------



## DiaSin

I fixed the one gripe I had with my new AT101W. I was regularly hitting the context menu key with the side of my right hand as I was typing, due to the unusual hand placement I developed for typing over the years.

I took the rubber bit off one earpiece from a pair of garbage earbuds and stuck it over the stem in the keycap. It adds enough resistance to the key that when the side of my hand hits it it doesn't actuate the switch.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! keyboard bits have been delivered!

Got my rainbow keycaps, more switches, alum case, pcb, and other little goodies.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! keyboard bits have been delivered!
> 
> Got my rainbow keycaps, more switches, alum case, pcb, and other little goodies.


Can't wait to see it.

On another note, I might be getting a second WYSE WY-60 with vintage blacks if you'd like it. I could probably just sell the full keyboard unless you only wanted the switches/keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I'm thinking about shooting a little time lapse of the build. May be kinda fun.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> DSA dolch with the green keycaps from the DSA Retro keycap set.
> 
> I really don't know how easily they would be to get, they were the result of a groupbuy that turned into a scam and the company that produced them just liquidated the sets they had already made. I don't know if they can or are willing to produce more though, because a couple months ago I think they sold a few more sets, but those sold out very fast.
> 
> Should cost around $80-100 if you can find a set. (Depends on what the bought with it, there were some extras)


Damn, those are sexy and I would love to get a set!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking about shooting a little time lapse of the build. May be kinda fun.


That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## DiaSin

Are there any affordable vintage boards with cherry switches, preferably blacks, that have something approaching a standard layout? I want something where I can play with the keycaps, but I don't want to pay the $80+ for a modern board. Or rather CAN'T pay that much.


----------



## Spork13

Check out this and other PC forum buy and sell areas.
Writing this on s $50 Ducky zero, also have a Corsair K60 I paid $55 for delivered.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Are there any affordable vintage boards with cherry switches, preferably blacks, that have something approaching a standard layout? I want something where I can play with the keycaps, but I don't want to pay the $80+ for a modern board. Or rather CAN'T pay that much.


I'm going to be getting one soon that I'd sell to you. Only problem is that it has a 4P4C connector.


----------



## Jixr

even with a cheap board, any half-decent keycap set is still going to be a few bucks, so might as well buy something nice and save up and get keycaps later.

*http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4200-Edit_zpsf872df57.jpg.html*
Got my keycaps in for the ghetto board, I Think the pink case goes well with it. hate the keycaps though, they feel kinda gritty.

I may end up selling this thing, or one of my other pokers. I don't have a need for 4 60% keyboards


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm going to be getting one soon that I'd sell to you. Only problem is that it has a 4P4C connector.


Assuming I looked up the right board.. the placement of the arrow keys is kind of a deal breaker for me with that model I'm afraid. So... even with an adapter.. I use the arrow keys too regularly in navigating various documents and programs. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> even with a cheap board, any half-decent keycap set is still going to be a few bucks, so might as well buy something nice and save up and get keycaps later.
> 
> *http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4200-Edit_zpsf872df57.jpg.html*
> Got my keycaps in for the ghetto board, I Think the pink case goes well with it. hate the keycaps though, they feel kinda gritty.
> 
> I may end up selling this thing, or one of my other pokers. I don't have a need for 4 60% keyboards


If you sell the keyboard as a whole, let me know. I'd be VERY interested in it. Just shoot me pricing details and such via PM







.


----------



## Angrychair

that keyboard demands a nyan cat mouse pad


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that keyboard demands a nyan cat mouse pad


Certainly looks like a nyan cat threw up on it.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that keyboard demands a nyan cat mouse pad
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly looks like a nyan cat threw up on it.
Click to expand...

No. It has been blessed by an unicorn.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that keyboard demands a nyan cat mouse pad


If one exist I would for-real buy it.

Though I think I'm going to work on the paint a bit on the case. I kinda over-did it and its super thick that it will dent, so I need to sand a few layers down and re-polish it.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Anyone else looking into the Datamancer keycaps on Massdrop?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/datamancer-typewriter-keys

The enthusiast in me says go for it, but that price and lack of discount...


----------



## Jixr

Quick plug for Gons keyboards, 2-day shipping from Korea to the US. Awesome.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone else looking into the Datamancer keycaps on Massdrop?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/datamancer-typewriter-keys
> 
> The enthusiast in me says go for it, but that price and lack of discount...


I saw your post in the comments.







I think it's too expensive for the quality, maybe half the price and I'd be interested.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Anyone else looking into the Datamancer keycaps on Massdrop?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/datamancer-typewriter-keys
> 
> The enthusiast in me says go for it, but that price and lack of discount...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your post in the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's too expensive for the quality, maybe half the price and I'd be interested.
Click to expand...

Oh the quality is quite good from what I understand. My issue is the (lack of) price drop.

A 10% discount isn't worth spending the money on, in my opinion.

If it would drop to $80, then I would consider it.


----------



## fragamemnon

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quick plug for Gons keyboards, 2-day shipping from Korea to the US. Awesome.


EMS is just awesome like that. Best shipping ever, faster shipping from Korea to the US than from within the US and cheaper too.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> EMS is just awesome like that. Best shipping ever, faster shipping from Korea to the US than from within the US and cheaper too.


I gotta solder in the diodes and stuff, but it still beats waiting on sprits stuff, but at least he finally had a worthwhile update.

Oh well, soldering the diodes and resistors should be a fun challenge.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I gotta solder in the diodes and stuff, but it still beats waiting on sprits stuff, but at least he finally had a worthwhile update.
> 
> Oh well, soldering the diodes and resistors should be a fun challenge.


I wouldn't worry about it, it's not too bad actually. If it's all through hole soldering then it really doesn't matter how small the components are, but if it's surface mount, just solder each side of the component at a time, spin the board around the other way and finish off the other side. If you have to, just fill the tip of the soldering iron with solder and tap each side of the component and get a very basic connection between them so they don't just roll everywhere during the serious soldering.


----------



## Jixr

the diodes are through hole, but the led resistors are SMD. Gonna be a pain in the butt, and my cheap iron won't help me much.

I guess as much as I do I should probably buy something half-decent.


----------



## Duality92

I just got a Ducky Shine 3 with Green switches and white LED's







I love it!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear
> 
> I'll just leave this here...


Building one of these (with Ergo-Clears) once finals are over. I have a feeling my roommate will be much happier when I bring the modified board back to school


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> even with a cheap board, any half-decent keycap set is still going to be a few bucks, so might as well buy something nice and save up and get keycaps later.
> 
> *http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4200-Edit_zpsf872df57.jpg.html*
> Got my keycaps in for the ghetto board, I Think the pink case goes well with it. hate the keycaps though, they feel kinda gritty.
> 
> I may end up selling this thing, or one of my other pokers. I don't have a need for 4 60% keyboards


My girlfriend just said how cute that keyboard was, might of been a hint as she wants a mech keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

as girly as it is, I kinda like it. Its going to be my DD for a few days while I rip apart my other keyboards and mix and match the parts for my new one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear
> 
> I'll just leave this here...


Hmm, I _really_ want one, but not sure I want to wait that long. Might stick with the Novatouch.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I _really_ want one, but not sure I want to wait that long. Might stick with the Novatouch.
Click to expand...

I am going to have to starve through this one.









But MX Clears!
And I can't find a damned 75% with those switches anywhere, apart from the FC 660M.


----------



## KuuFA

Well here is my Second Keyboard

First being a Steelseries 7G MX Black w/ a broken left alt button I am not sure why but I will have to take it apart to see.

To


Spoiler: Varmilo Limited Editioin Mint w/ MX Clears



A Varmilo Limited Edition Mint w/ MX Clears.





Thanks to massdrop for offering it lol.


----------



## cephelix

The varmilo mint looks nicer in your photos than the ones on massdrop...could you take a close up picture of the legends though?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> The varmilo mint looks nicer in your photos than the ones on massdrop...could you take a close up picture of the legends though?


sure I'll get them up tomorrow when the sun's out!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> sure I'll get them up tomorrow when the sun's out!


thanks!...not digging the legends when i saw it on massdrop though. cos they don't look dark/solid enough. But maybe that's just how the massdrop pics look. Maybe they're not so bad in person


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> even with a cheap board, any half-decent keycap set is still going to be a few bucks, so might as well buy something nice and save up and get keycaps later.
> 
> *http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4200-Edit_zpsf872df57.jpg.html*
> Got my keycaps in for the ghetto board, I Think the pink case goes well with it. hate the keycaps though, they feel kinda gritty.
> 
> I may end up selling this thing, or one of my other pokers. I don't have a need for 4 60% keyboards


ID be interested in purchasing your other poker 2 (looking for cherry mx red)


----------



## aberrero

Those rainbow keycaps are so nice looking. Shame they aren't nice to type on.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Those rainbow keycaps are so nice looking. Shame they aren't nice to type on.


Personally, I never had a problem with them, I used them for long gaming sessions and thought they felt nice.


----------



## fragamemnon

I will just leave this here, too...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grifiti-mechanical-keyboard-case


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I will just leave this here, too...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grifiti-mechanical-keyboard-case


Another one of those times were MD simply isn't worth it. If I order now, I can have it here by Saturday through Amazon prime for $15. For $13.74, I can potentially wait a month to get it...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I will just leave this here, too...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grifiti-mechanical-keyboard-case
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those times were MD simply isn't worth it. If I order now, I can have it here by Saturday through Amazon prime for $15. For $13.74, I can potentially wait a month to get it...
Click to expand...

Lucky you.








But I won't be needing it until the Poker II gets here, plus I can't find them in Bulgaria. And with Amazon it would cost me nearly three times as much. Sucks to be outside of the US for stuff like this.


----------



## sugalumps

Anyone know where I can get a nice white keycap set from in the UK? Would love white keycaps on my ducky shine 3 where the red led shines through.


----------



## Jixr

Clears are way over-hyped I feel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Those rainbow keycaps are so nice looking. Shame they aren't nice to type on.


I just prefer smoother caps.

I got my new keyboard wired up (mostly) last night, soldering in diodes is a pita, and the resistors are going to be even worse.

I also started sanding down my pink poker case so I can re-paint it and give it a better looking paintjob. May change the pink to a different shade, something a little lighter.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Clears are way over-hyped I feel.
> I just prefer smoother caps.
> 
> I got my new keyboard wired up (mostly) last night, soldering in diodes is a pita, and the resistors are going to be even worse.
> 
> I also started sanding down my pink poker case so I can re-paint it and give it a better looking paintjob. May change the pink to a different shade, something a little lighter.


I think a pastel pink would look better with those particular keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think a pastel pink would look better with those particular keycaps.


yeah, thats kind of what I was thinking.

I need a cheap project that will take some time, so that would be perfect for me to work on.


----------



## KuuFA

Here is a better shot of the legends on the varmilo.


Spoiler: Legend Shots, Not quite the best but I think they will do.


----------



## StevenT

Anyone could this keyboard contain the switches?

thanks


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Just bought Ducky Legend MX Browns! Awseome cold aluminium feel


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> Anyone could this keyboard contain the switches?
> 
> thanks


What?


----------



## Jixr

Nerd PCB's are amazing, true n-key roll over, very customizable, but expensive and a pita to solder.

Now the question is, I have 4 awesome keyboards, which ones do I use at work and home, etc.
I'll get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## fragamemnon

Why not carry all of them?

Or, even better, build three more, and label them in accordance with weekdays!


----------



## Jixr

Well, really I would take the best parts from all of them and build a super keyboard!
( which I kinda want to do, but the time and soldering etc etc is a huge pain )


----------



## fragamemnon

I could probably take most of the rest off of your hands.


----------



## Jixr

honestly, I'm crazy ocd about things, and It really ticks me that I have two nice things that I can only use one of

I try to keep my office/home computer set ups the exact same.

Same monitors, same mouse, same mousepad, same chair, same monitor arm stands, same wallpapers, etc.
Except my keyboards are not the same, and I don't want to bring one of my nicer ones to work.

I'm moving next month, but I think I'll set up a little shelf above my computer to display them all.


----------



## slumbarr

I'd be happy to be in your shoes...


----------



## HPE1000

@Paradigm84

KOTM keycap still listed as pending, hasn't shown up


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I'd be happy to be in your shoes


Nah, being a perfectionist is a curse.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> @Paradigm84
> 
> KOTM keycap still listed as pending, hasn't shown up


I'll try and find out what's up with it. Also in future it would be easier to PM me as I check those much quicker.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll try and find out what's up with it. Also in future it would be easier to PM me as I check those much quicker.


Okay, I will do that next time. Sorry


----------



## Paradigm84

It's no big deal, it's just easier to check a PM than a post in the thread, if I go straight to a post in the thread then I have to go back and check any missed posts before that.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Just received my Corsair K95 ($100 refurb .. couldn't pass it up)..

I'm a G key whore and use them constantly whilst programming and for various program shortcuts etc. It will take a lot of getting used to with these Cherry reds though. I have tested the Browns and Blues before but was never able to take home reds so I bought this blind. I definitely prefer the blues but this will do for now.

I am a little disappointed at Corsair. I knowingly bought a refurb but on the second day 6 or 7 of the LEDs do not work. Now I must send it in for an RMA. There is always a little risk with refurb but I didn't think it would affect it this quickly/ to this extent.


----------



## TTheuns

I have spent the past few months designing a custom keyboard layout, only to now find out it already exists in a better form: The Vortex KBT Race. See if I can sell my ducky shine 3 with mx blues and get a KBT Race with MX Whites


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's no big deal, it's just easier to check a PM than a post in the thread, if I go straight to a post in the thread then I have to go back and check any missed posts before that.


Will keep that in mind next time.









Not sure if I posted here, but the bolt modding is done, didn't change a thing about the keyboard so I will continue to say capacitive buckling springs are just godly in comparison to a standard M.


----------



## Blaise170

Got my first artisan key in today, it's the first edition watermelon kitty. I'll get a new one free once the design is perfected since I was an early buyer.


----------



## ranviper

Just picked up a corsair K65 RGB with MX reds. It's freaking amazing. I got the M65 RGB mouse additionally to match, also amazing. Pics to follow...


----------



## luckyduck

I clear coated these today.



























Any guesses what this is from?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I clear coated these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what this is from?


Looks like a Chicony board.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I clear coated these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Chicony board.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## luckyduck

Small hint, it is all metal and made in 1986.


----------



## aberrero

A delorean?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I clear coated these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what this is from?


Nice









1:20am and I just got the switches all apart. Gonna be lubing and spring swapping some vintage blacks right now... It's going to be a long night.


----------



## fleetfeather

having a horrible time trying to find a unique 6.25x spacebar as a "feature cap" for my keyboard. If only people did artisan spacebars lol (the only artisan spacebar i'm aware of is the white flocked bar)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> having a horrible time trying to find a unique 6.25x spacebar as a "feature cap" for my keyboard. If only people did artisan spacebars lol (the only artisan spacebar i'm aware of is the white flocked bar)


Binge was working on a "spacebear" but I am not sure if that is intended for sale.

There are also aluminum and even titanium spacebars out there. (Titanium would be pretty hard to find though)


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If one exist I would for-real buy it.
> 
> Though I think I'm going to work on the paint a bit on the case. I kinda over-did it and its super thick that it will dent, so I need to sand a few layers down and re-polish it.


here a nyan cat mouse pad http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MWTZ1AG/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/188-3775025-6468530


----------



## Angrychair

you can get any image printed into a generic mousepad btw.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> A delorean?


I wish!

It's actually an ibm model f 4704-107 key. Used for a banking terminal. One of the more rare IBM keyboards. Full metal case. Either aluminum or some sorta aluminum alloy.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I clear coated these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:20am and I just got the switches all apart. Gonna be lubing and spring swapping some vintage blacks right now... It's going to be a long night.
Click to expand...

Nice. If I if I would ever have the patience to lube. Also I'd be afraid of breaking or losing parts.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Nice. If I if I would ever have the patience to lube. Also I'd be afraid of breaking or losing parts.


I have done it three times so far and it's never a quick job. I finished at 7, so that took over 6 hours even if you weren't counting disassembly.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. Got a Ducky Shine 3 TKL in today. Love it. Just as much as my Shine 2 (full), but it's much more comfortable to use.

I'm looking to get a nice silver, either brushed or anodized, aluminum casing. Does anyone know if there is a place that sells them for Shine 3 TKL's?
Or if anyone lives in Connecticut, in the States, where might I find a good metal working shop who won't charge an obscenely large amount of money to have a piece custom made?


----------



## Jixr

Good idea, I know you can get cheap custom painted mouse pads...
hm...

Speaking of that board, I just finished painting it.
Sanded all the dark pink off and re-sprayed it a baby girl light pink, and it looks tons better now.

Gotta give it a few days of curing time before I do a final sand and polish it all out.

Also got my nerd60 all finished up, and did a little something to one of my other pokers.
I'll get pics up later today


----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do want. Are they Clears or Whites?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Do want. Are they Clears or Whites?



Ergo-clear switches with blue spring
Lubed with Krytox 205gpl and Krytox 105gpl
Clear switch tops
Sip sockets
Stabilizer mod with Krytox 205gpl
AboStudio Number Pad
Blue diffused 2x3x4 leds in swtiches and under the pcb
Switched smd resistors where it has 2 leds per switch so that both have same brightness
JD designed 2 piece Stainless Steel case
Polished with 320/500/800/1000/1200/1500/2000 then with black and green compound on a polishing wheel


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> Ergo-clear switches with blue spring
> Lubed with Krytox 205gpl and Krytox 105gpl
> Clear switch tops
> Sip sockets
> Stabilizer mod with Krytox 205gpl
> AboStudio Number Pad
> Blue diffused 2x3x4 leds in swtiches and under the pcb
> Switched smd resistors where it has 2 leds per switch so that both have same brightness
> JD designed 2 piece Stainless Steel case
> Polished with 320/500/800/1000/1200/1500/2000 then with black and green compound on a polishing wheel


Nice, i'm guessing that cost you a lot of time and money







but it sure as hell looks well worth it.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Nice, i'm guessing that cost you a lot of time and money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it sure as hell looks well worth it.


It was worth it in my opinion and it seems you like it too.


----------



## Jixr

Added another to my collection this past weekend.
Little booger took longer than I was expected.

Every diode and resistor had to be hand soldered, and those things are teeney-tiny and a big pain in the but to do.

Specs!
Nerd60 PCB
Clear acrylic Plate with notches for opening the switches
TEX case ( the new design that I helped out on )
Blue LED w/ sip sockets for easy removal.
lubed mx blacks
And for now I have my blue/white vortex keycaps on it. ( will be replacing them when a new set comes in the mail )
I did a little bit of a funky layout with the single space backspace ( and added the tilde key ) and a short right shift.
I love this layout, but hate that keycaps are a PITA for it.

I really thought about putting my nice caps on my other Korean 60 on it, but I figure I'll make this one my primary and put my fancy one on the shelf for display or something.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/image2_zpsaab5d891.jpg.html
clear plate+white pcb+leds = this thing glows like crazy

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4265_zpsc89013ac.jpg.html

I also re-painted my rainbow board, Went from a dark pink to a light pink, and it looks a million times better than it did before. I still need to wait a few days for the paint to fully cure before I can do final sanding an polishing, but I'm really starting to like the little keyboard.
Though I still may sell it or at least one of mine. I like them, but have no need for 4 60% keyboards.
Not many people can say they have a pink and rainbow keyboard. ( Currently have MX reds in it, but want to try a hair lighter springs )
Really with the thing was backlit though, that would be sweet.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4195_zpscea2c75f.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4248_zpse7217577.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4238_zpsddc97d4f.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4240_zps7febc6d1.jpg.html
my whole 60% gang


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, not enough custom numpads out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Added another to my collection this past weekend.
> Little booger took longer than I was expected.
> 
> Every diode and resistor had to be hand soldered, and those things are teeney-tiny and a big pain in the but to do.
> 
> Specs!
> Nerd60 PCB
> Clear acrylic Plate with notches for opening the switches
> TEX case ( the new design that I helped out on )
> Blue LED w/ sip sockets for easy removal.
> lubed mx blacks
> And for now I have my blue/white vortex keycaps on it. ( will be replacing them when a new set comes in the mail )
> I did a little bit of a funky layout with the single space backspace ( and added the tilde key ) and a short right shift.
> I love this layout, but hate that keycaps are a PITA for it.
> 
> I really thought about putting my nice caps on my other Korean 60 on it, but I figure I'll make this one my primary and put my fancy one on the shelf for display or something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/image2_zpsaab5d891.jpg.html
> clear plate+white pcb+leds = this thing glows like crazy
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4265_zpsc89013ac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I also re-painted my rainbow board, Went from a dark pink to a light pink, and it looks a million times better than it did before. I still need to wait a few days for the paint to fully cure before I can do final sanding an polishing, but I'm really starting to like the little keyboard.
> Though I still may sell it or at least one of mine. I like them, but have no need for 4 60% keyboards.
> Not many people can say they have a pink and rainbow keyboard. ( Currently have MX reds in it, but want to try a hair lighter springs )
> Really with the thing was backlit though, that would be sweet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4195_zpscea2c75f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4248_zpse7217577.jpg.html
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4238_zpsddc97d4f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4240_zps7febc6d1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> my whole 60% gang


Nice! That lighter pink is a lot better


----------



## Jixr

yeah, My next project is try to decide if I want to desolder my duck mini ( the blue/grey/beige ) one and remove the plate so I can run a split backspace so I can have a dedicated FN key without having to over-ride one of the stock keys.
And my nerd has some pretty bad ping in it, and man, new keycaps SUCK. feel horrible compared to my vintage blacks, and even my well worn blacks still feel a billion times better than these. No wonder why people hate blacks lol.

Those are going to be my last keyboard builds for awhile. I'm moving soon and my new place is about 2x more expensive than what I'm currently paying, and all my play money is about to go bye bye.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> It was worth it in my opinion and it seems you like it too.


Out of curiosity where did you get the clear casings? I'd be really interested in making something similar to this, as it looks amazing.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Out of curiosity where did you get the clear casings? I'd be really interested in making something similar to this, as it looks amazing.


http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/clear-mx-switch-cover


----------



## Jixr

whoo! I may be getting my hands on two model m, only $15 for both.
( gotta buy new cables though )


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! I may be getting my hands on two model m, only $15 for both.
> ( gotta buy new cables though )


A steal IMO! Hope you get them.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i've been wanting one for awhile, but only if I could find one local, Didn't want one enough to go buy one off ebay, but I figured if I ever found one on the local craigslist I would pick it up.

One of them looks to be pretty busted up, and I wouldn't really ever seriously use it, but $15 for a toy isn't bad, and I'm moving soon and My office space i'm going to have some shelves installed and have a place to display some of my stuff and it would be neat to have my keyboards on there.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i've been wanting one for awhile, but only if I could find one local, Didn't want one enough to go buy one off ebay, but I figured if I ever found one on the local craigslist I would pick it up.
> 
> One of them looks to be pretty busted up, and I wouldn't really ever seriously use it, but $15 for a toy isn't bad, and I'm moving soon and My office space i'm going to have some shelves installed and have a place to display some of my stuff and it would be neat to have my keyboards on there.


Sounds like a good grab to me! I'm back up to five keyboards again after getting an AEK II and two WYSE WY-60s for $50.


----------



## Jixr

horray!

My craigslist prizes!

an '88 M in awesome condition
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4249_zps1f8b1d1f.jpg.html

and an '86 thats a little beat up and missing some caps.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4250_zps2dc2e627.jpg.html

I don't have any cables for them, so I'll have to order them ( and they are a bit expensive )

But I plan to tear them both down and do a full restoration job on them. Going to try to make the older one the nicer one, but should be a fun project over the christmas break, and hopefully It won't be as expensive to me as my later builds have been.


----------



## Blaise170

For the paint aficionados, how do you cover up parts you don't want painted? I'm thinking of painting my AEK II but don't want to cover up the Apple logo.


----------



## Spork13

Who here uses rubber rings or landing pads to quieten their switches down?
I got some "O" rings to try. Put them on the 26 alphabet keys, as well as the space bar, enter, comma and full stop, on my Ducky. (blues)
Having originally learned to type (badly) on ye olde typewriter I still tend to hit the keys way harder than nescessary.
I'm getting that nice "Click click click" without the "clunk clunk clunk".


----------



## fragamemnon

I use O-rings on my blacks at work, makes up for a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> For the paint aficionados, how do you cover up parts you don't want painted? I'm thinking of painting my AEK II but don't want to cover up the Apple logo.


Can you peel off the logo? I'd try to find out about that, then just paint and replace the logo, if not then you'll want to tape it over, trace it out with an exacto knife, then paint it over.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, unfortunately there is going to be a temporary suspension of the KOTM prizes, there's currently a backlog of prizes that needs to be addressed before any new ones can be sent out. I'm unsure of how long it will take, but everyone who is due a keycap will get one as soon as possible.


----------



## fragamemnon

I understand...
I guess I'll accept one as a gesture of apology.


----------



## mksteez

they're finally here!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I understand...
> I guess I'll accept one as a gesture of apology.


Yeah, one, or 20...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> they're finally here!


2? One for work, one for home?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So has anyone tried Logitech's Romer-G switches yet?

I went to Best Buy today and they had the G910 on display, tried them out... they're disappointing imo. Nothing I'd want anyways.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So has anyone tried Logitech's Romer-G switches yet?
> 
> I went to Best Buy today and they had the G910 on display, tried them out... they're disappointing imo. Nothing I'd want anyways.


I'm curious about them, but the longer I spend with this MX Blue switched keyboard at my desk... The less I care about other alternatives beyond "I want a nicer, standard layout keyboard with blues"


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So has anyone tried Logitech's Romer-G switches yet?
> 
> I went to Best Buy today and they had the G910 on display, tried them out... they're disappointing imo. Nothing I'd want anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about them, but the longer I spend with this MX Blue switched keyboard at my desk... The less I care about other alternatives beyond "I want a nicer, standard layout keyboard with blues"
Click to expand...

I kinda want to get a Buckling Spring myself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I kinda want to get a Buckling Spring myself.


do it


----------



## rv8000

If this hasnt been posted already, and if anyone is looking... Blue Switch Ducky Shine 4's in stock on mk.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1014


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So has anyone tried Logitech's Romer-G switches yet?
> 
> I went to Best Buy today and they had the G910 on display, tried them out... they're disappointing imo. Nothing I'd want anyways.


I think they are worse than rubber domes, to be completely honest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I kinda want to get a Buckling Spring myself.


Didn't like the Unicomp Model M I tried, but I use Greens so...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think they are worse than rubber domes, to be completely honest.


Yeah, they are pretty much glorified chiclets imo, due to the low travel ( if I'm using the term right. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Didn't like the Unicomp Model M I tried, but I use Greens so...


Won't know til' I try, besides the fact that I can use an excuse for a 4th keyboard


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yeah, they are pretty much glorified chiclets imo, due to the low travel ( if I'm using the term right. )
> Won't know til' I try, besides the fact that I can use an excuse for a 4th keyboard


Chiclet refers to the style of the key layout, like this:



So named for the old gum made by Cadbury Adams:



So maybe you are thinking of scissor switches or something? Idk.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> So maybe you are thinking of scissor switches or something? Idk.


Probably.

I don't know either.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Anyone know where I can get an acrylic 60% case?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If this hasnt been posted already, and if anyone is looking... Blue Switch Ducky Shine 4's in stock on mk.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1014


Wonder if they're going to do the orange backlit versions again this go-around....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get an acrylic 60% case?


Geekhack group buys


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wonder if they're going to do the orange backlit versions again this go-around....


Hopefully, I really wanted white leds but im not gonna wait a year to get one


----------



## Jixr

got my '86 model M all cleaned up, things in great shape, and is a bit more desirable than a normal model m with its earlier logo.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4262_zpsd6a46206.jpg.html
Ignore the super super trashy desk, been working on too many projects lately.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> got my '86 model M all cleaned up, things in great shape, and is a bit more desirable than a normal model m with its earlier logo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4262_zpsd6a46206.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Ignore the super super trashy desk, been working on too many projects lately.


Really clean! I really miss typing on those. The feel of the keys, the heft of the board, and even the smell. That brings me back...


----------



## Blaise170

Oh btw, thanks for the painting advice Jixr!


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've no idea if it works or not, but I've not seen any visible signs of damage, and its in super nice shape so I'm hoping it does.

I ordered a replacement cable for it, and it should be here this weekend.


----------



## Speedster159

Just got this. And i'm definitely loving the Brown switches than the Red on my old K95.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this. And i'm definitely loving the Brown switches than the Red on my old K95.


Is this legitimately a 120% keyboard?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Not to offend anyone, but why does Corsair and Logitech continue to push out these unfortunate looking keyboards? Too many lines throughout the design. Consistent and simplistic are the way to go.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Not to offend anyone, but why does Corsair and Logitech continue to push out these unfortunate looking keyboards? Too many lines throughout the design. Consistent and simplistic are the way to go.


because its stealth gamer bro, didn't you know?

I agree, the corsair is hideous, it would look much more premium if it didn't try to go all fast n furious on the case design.
If it had a normal case, I'd have no problem being a full corsair supporter.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Is this legitimately a 120% keyboard?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> because its stealth gamer bro, didn't you know?
> 
> I agree, the corsair is hideous, it would look much more premium if it didn't try to go all fast n furious on the case design.
> *If it had a normal case, I'd have no problem being a full corsair supporter*.


I'm with you on that. I really like the Corsair products that I've owned.

Btw, I have a black Poker 2 with browns on its way, Jixr.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think the Corsair boards look fairly plain compared to some of the other boards marketed at gamers.


----------



## Mega Man

is that good or bad ?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is that good or bad ?


If you're referring to my comment, it's a good thing.


----------



## Jixr

but thats the problem "marketed at gamers"

why does every higher end computer item have to be exclusively sold to 'gamers' who's design inspirations come from cars off the fast and the furious?

sure kids may think they look cool, but kids also don't have $200 to drop on a k95.
for whatever reason, these companies think that to sell something it has to be crazy looking and unique.

which is why I'll only buy filco/cooler master for a consumer keyboard.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the Corsair boards look fairly plain compared to some of the other boards marketed at gamers.


Compared to the Logitech and other spaceship/Fast and Furious (I like that, Jixr) you are right. I think it is the LEDs that keep the Corsair too busy for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> but thats the problem "marketed at gamers"
> 
> why does every higher end computer item have to be exclusively sold to 'gamers' who's design inspirations come from cars off the fast and the furious?
> 
> sure kids may think they look cool, but kids also don't have $200 to drop on a k95.
> for whatever reason, these companies think that to sell something it has to be crazy looking and unique.
> 
> *which is why I'll only buy filco/cooler master for a consumer keyboard.*


That is why I like the look of my steelseries 6Gv2. Nice and simple 100% board.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I get that i'm probably in the minority as far as cosmetic design for computer equipment.
I'm iffy on LEDs, they can look neat, but are pretty much useless for me. ( and a huge pain to desolder )
though my nerd60 doesn't have an LED to tell me when the caps lock is on, which is kinda annoying.
( It has a spot for the led, but my plate prevents me from using it )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> but thats the problem "marketed at gamers"
> 
> why does every higher end computer item have to be exclusively sold to 'gamers' who's design inspirations come from cars off the fast and the furious?
> 
> sure kids may think they look cool, but kids also don't have $200 to drop on a k95.
> for whatever reason, these companies think that to sell something it has to be crazy looking and unique.
> 
> which is why I'll only buy filco/cooler master for a consumer keyboard.


Because some people like products with aggressive lines, not everyone wants a fairly plain looking board like a Majestouch-2 or QuickFire Rapid or Shine 3.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Because some people like products with aggressive lines, not everyone wants a fairly plain looking board like a Majestouch-2 or QuickFire Rapid or Shine 3.


Them 'r some fightin' words!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Them 'r some fightin' words!


Not really, I prefer a smaller board also, but I like the features that come with some of the more gamer-oriented boards.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not really, I prefer a smaller board also, but I like the features that come with some of the more gamer-oriented boards.


You make a great point, choices are a great thing.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the Corsair boards look fairly plain compared to some of the other boards marketed at gamers.


This.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't have a problem with corsairs design personally, I like it to be honest. If they didn't have all of the volume and control keys at the top and they had the original corsair logo I don't think they are bad. I looked at a K65 RGB today and I thought it was pretty cool, still not my thing and I would probably get tired of the rgb feature quickly but it's a nice looking board. Standard bottom row would be a nice thing for them to have but still.

It's a lot better than ALL of the other boards that are just so plain and boring (Although I would say all of my boards fall into that plain and boring category, that is just what I like)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a lot better than ALL of the other boards that are just so plain and boring (Although I would say all of my boards fall into that plain and boring *minimalist and elegant* category, that is just what I like)


fixed it.

But yeah, if it had a standard keycap sizes, I'd buy one.


----------



## Spork13

I think it's a cunning ploy by the keyboard manufacturers to get us to buy multiple keyboards.
One with all the functions we want for gaming, media etc, and a second one that looks good.


----------



## Paradigm84

I personally love the media keys, they're without doubt the thing I miss the most on my simple TKL boards. As for the backlighting, if I was keeping this K70 RGB then I don't think I'd really ever use the option for pulsing through coiours or having ripple effects, they are cool to look at occasionally, but not all that useful. What I do like about the backlighting is the option to just change the backlight from one solid colour to another, having 1 set colour gets boring after a while.


----------



## Spork13

Yep. Kove media keys too. Seperate are preferable, but the way Ducky (and others) do it with secondary functions is good too.
Writing this on my Ducky Zero, which IMO has (only) 2 faults:
No backlight.
Only has volume control, no fwd, back, pause or stop.
The backlight I could live without, but inability to play media effectively without going back and forwards to the player in windows is a right PITA.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> fixed it.
> 
> But yeah, if it had a standard keycap sizes, I'd buy one.


I guess that is a better description, thank you









In itself, non standard bottom row doesn't matter. It's just when you go to replace the keycaps that you will have a problem. You are going to have to replace them eventually since they are essentially painted keycaps. The realforce 87u has the same layout on the bottom row but it doesn't matter because you can only buy keycaps specifically made for it, which aren't easy to get your hands on now anyway.

Wonder how long it will take keyboard manufacturers to start using doubleshot backlit keycaps. Maxkeyboards has been doing it for quite some time on one of their boards but nobody even cares for the board.

Unfortunately they didn't have the new logitech board there, but I did get to try a new razer blackwidow. Not sure how I felt about the switches, they aren't bad but they aren't great either. A side by side comparison would probably help I guess.


----------



## Jixr

the poker3 is looking like it may include its vortex keycaps as standard, and if so, that would be super awesome.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I personally love the media keys, they're without doubt the thing I miss the most on my simple TKL boards. As for the backlighting, if I was keeping this K70 RGB then I don't think I'd really ever use the option for pulsing through coiours or having ripple effects, they are cool to look at occasionally, but not all that useful. What I do like about the backlighting is the option to just change the backlight from one solid colour to another, having 1 set colour gets boring after a while.


I used to feel the same way about media keys, but I just cannot stress foobar enough for playing music off of. I have a full keyboard shortcut setup for foobar and it is just plain awesome. I don't have to control my system volume though, so that is one thing. So for me, media keys don't matter, but I can see how it does for other people. The QFR has always had media keys though, which is nice, even the QFR-I has them.

My big thing with keyboards is keep it simple. The more things you throw on the keyboard, the more points of failure in my mind. If something dies on the board, I want to be able to fix it and not just by sol.

And I agree with your opinion on it the lighting though, it is a really nice feature to have. It makes the companies jobs easier as well, they don't have to stock 12 different SKU's for a single keyboard anymore. It's just RGB blue switch, brown switch, red switch, black switch, green switch, etc instead of blue switch with 4 different lighting colors. Also makes it better for the buyer, I have seen so many people decide that they should have gotten __ led color instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the poker3 is looking like it may include its vortex keycaps as standard, and if so, that would be super awesome.


I know, they really should as they don't seem like they cost a lot for vortex to make. I am still wondering about if it will come with the metal case. Didn't they say say they estimated release to be February?


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh, and I had the Novatouch in my basket ready to check out the other day, but I couldn't pull the trigger, as much as I want a new board I couldn't justify getting another TKL board that's so similar to what I have already.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, they really should as they don't seem like they cost a lot for vortex to make. I am still wondering about if it will come with the metal case. Didn't they say say they estimated release to be February?


I've not heard an official ETA, metal case or not doesn't really bother me, if its metal great, if plastic, then I just get to paint it.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2




----------



## olrait

Hi everyone !

I'm a recent user of mechanical keyboards, I have already bought 2 and I've learned a lot by reading on the forums; still pretty noob though. Thing is after trying a Tesoro Lobera with browns I quickly moved on into a Ducky Shine 3 TKL with blues which I just love.

Problem (if I can call it like this) is that it has red backlightning which finally I dont like very much. So Im considering buying another one, trying to get the final one with your advice, rather than buying blindly.

I like Ducky. It feels quite solid. But I really dont care if there are other brands to consider.
I love TKL's. Pretty sure that part is a must for me.
I like a lot blue switches, but after reading so many positive comments on whites/clears I'm wondering if its worth the risk to try them.
I don't know much about keycaps qualities and types, and same goes for boards and plates, so here I'm totally lost. But I do care about products quality.
And finally I'd love a white backlight. Red is just too red for me.

So I'd love your advices guys, if that thing I look for happen to exist. Buying another shine 3 tkl with white backlights is the easiest option I guess, but If I'm buying another kb I'd like to know if there are overall better options.

Thanks for your time anyway ! Oh, and cheers for you guys with those awesome custom keyboards, they're all awesome !


----------



## Jixr

I'd say grab yourself a soldering iron and learn to solder.

A new ds3 will run you about $150, or for about $20 ( tools included ) you can swap your leds to white.

As far as clears go, some people go on about them because at one point they were viewed as rare and an 'elitist' switch. If you like blues, you like blues. Its all personal preference.


----------



## Blaise170

Got my Altos WY-60 in today... Yuck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd say grab yourself a soldering iron and learn to solder.
> 
> A new ds3 will run you about $150, or for about $20 ( tools included ) you can swap your leds to white.
> 
> As far as clears go, some people go on about them because at one point they were viewed as rare and an 'elitist' switch. If you like blues, you like blues. Its all personal preference.


I like Clears because they are quieter than Greens, but whenever noise isn't a concern I'll stick with the clicky switches.


----------



## cephelix

Ok guys, i'm in the market for a tkl now since my gf has decided she likes browns, i'm giving my ducky premier to her. Looking at 3 particular ones but open to others; namely
1. Filco masjestouch 2 ninja tkl
2. Ducky shine 3 tkl
3. KUL ES-87

Backlighting is optional.most important is build quality.asking around the consensus seems to be filco for build quality among the three. Budget would be around 200sgd i suppose....though flexible.custom ones would be too high in terms of price point though.
thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Jixr

well, ducky obv. if you want backlighting, if not, kul and filco are basically equal in quality and price. I'd personally go with filco since htere are more aftermarket items for it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, ducky obv. if you want backlighting, if not, kul and filco are basically equal in quality and price. I'd personally go with filco since htere are more aftermarket items for it.


thanks! The modifiers are standard size i assume? And if not it should be easy enough to find replacement sets for it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I like Clears because they are quieter than Greens, but whenever noise isn't a concern I'll stick with the clicky switches.


I'm switching the blues in my Poker 2 to ergo clears over winter break. As much as I like the clicky blues, I think I would rather be able to take the keyboard to a library, and an ergo clear feels the most similar to a blue switch to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ok guys, i'm in the market for a tkl now since my gf has decided she likes browns, i'm giving my ducky premier to her. Looking at 3 particular ones but open to others; namely
> 1. Filco masjestouch 2 ninja tkl
> 2. Ducky shine 3 tkl
> 3. KUL ES-87
> 
> Backlighting is optional.most important is build quality.asking around the consensus seems to be filco for build quality among the three. Budget would be around 200sgd i suppose....though flexible.custom ones would be too high in terms of price point though.
> thanks a bunch guys


Ooh, difficult choice, but if backlighting is optional I'd probably go for the KUL ES-87, or the Filco MJ2 if you have to have Costar stabilizers. I'd personally go for the KUL ES-87 over the Filco due to the price difference, and the fact that the Filco feels a bit more creaky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> thanks! The modifiers are standard size i assume? And if not it should be easy enough to find replacement sets for it.


All 3 of the boards you listed have completely standard layouts and it will be easy to find aftermarket keycap sets for them.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ooh, difficult choice, but if backlighting is optional I'd probably go for the KUL ES-87, or the Filco MJ2 if you have to have Costar stabilizers. I'd personally go for the KUL ES-87 over the Filco due to the price difference, and the fact that the Filco feels a bit more creaky.
> All 3 of the boards you listed have completely standard layouts and it will be easy to find aftermarket keycap sets for them.


Oo. Didn't know about the creaky bit regarding the mj2.locally, from browsing price lists, the mj2 is 10sgd cheaper then the kul....interesting...will have to try out the both of them.any boards with standard keycap sizes but the arrow cluster etc are all right next to the modifiers? So there's no empty space between the keys


----------



## Jixr

nothing I would recomend without going full custom.


----------



## cephelix

@jixr nothing to the non-spaced keys or to any of my 3 options??
oh how i would like a custom keyboard but for now they're way out of my price range.and i'm just don't type enough on my board to justify the cost. Though if i had a spare hunk of change, i'd probably get one


----------



## Paradigm84

The closest thing I can think of is a Leopold FC660C/ FC660M, although they are closer to a 60% than a TKL.


----------



## Jixr

sorry, to the design you're wanting wtih the arrow keys closer.

And note the leopolds use funky spacebars, so not all aftermarket kits will fit.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well my old keyboard crapped out on me, so decided to plunge in and try a mechanical keyboard again. Stopped off at the local Micro Center and ended up with a K70, red switches.

And I have to admit, its a much better experience then the other mechanical keyboards I tried and always ended up returning in the past. Will keep using it and I'm sure it will grow on me.

As a silent freak, mechanical keyboards always irked me, but this one isn't too bad, and its teaching me to type a little differently. I suppose if it becomes a problem, I can try the o-rings. Also, the build quality just screams quality versus the rubber dome keyboards I used in the past.


----------



## Jixr

welcome to the party, kiss your wallet goodbye.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> welcome to the party, kiss your wallet goodbye.


Sigh. As if the watercooling hasn't done that already to me


----------



## Jixr

lol, I have to upgrade my watercooling pump, and re-do my tubing, and I've been thinking about buying a new case too. I'm really thinking about buying myself a 970/980 for christmas, and I'm thinking " But thats money I could spend on keyboards! "
The struggle is real.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Those are the tough choices in life. Looking to grab a 980 myself.


----------



## Jixr

my christmas will be a month late this year, I'm moving in Jan. and want to make sure I have everything taken care of before I start spending monies.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> my christmas will be a month late this year, I'm moving in Jan. and want to make sure I have everything taken care of before I start spending monies.


All the more reason to splurge afterwards.









Here's to everything going as close to expected as possible.


----------



## Blaise170

Hey @Jixr, I have around 104 vintage black switches and those WY-60 keycaps now if you are interested.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The closest thing I can think of is a Leopold FC660C/ FC660M, although they are closer to a 60% than a TKL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sorry, to the design you're wanting wtih the arrow keys closer.
> 
> And note the leopolds use funky spacebars, so not all aftermarket kits will fit.


Thanks for the heads up.too bad about the leopold though.thought i'd just ask since i didnt really know what to google for anyways


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Here's to everything going as close to expected as possible.


I'll drink to that.

Are those switches pcb mounted by chance?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'll drink to that.
> 
> Are those switches pcb mounted by chance?


Plate-mount.


----------



## autumnsunset

I recently decided to get a mechanical keyboard, thought of buying 2 to choose one and return the other, got a Logitech G7\0 and a Corsair k70, just to realize that each have their strong points and weak ones, and I can't choose.
Same applies to brown vs blue switches. What the mechanical guide thread says it's true: there is no best switch. I don't know why but sure I make much less mistyping with blues, on the other hand browns have a lovable reactivity even for gaming.

Anyway, I thought with LOgitech and Corsair I was trying the best but now I found there are other brands that can be even or better, and I mean Filco Das Keyboard (I don't like Unicomp).

What I ask you is anything you know about Filco & Das Keyboard vs. Logitech & Corsair, possibly only feedback from people who have first person experience.

Basically I assume that Das Keyboards costs like Corsair and Logitech and since it cuts out backlighting and some fancy it should give more substantial quality. Filco looks like Das Keyboard but costs more, and should then have something more.


----------



## Jixr

short version: get the filco.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I am starting to wonder if it would have been better for me to grab brown switches. Finding with these reds that I am actuating keys without meaning to heh.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I am starting to wonder if it would have been better for me to grab brown switches. Finding with these reds that I am actuating keys without meaning to heh.


same problem i had with the reds.but i think it's because of the bump on the browns that maybe subconciously i find it having slightly more resistance compared to the reds.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Hi all!

Time to upgrade to mechanical. I'm a bit green in regards to mechanical but I've done some reading to get a little bit of an idea. I am gathering the Ducky is a pretty good way to go? Finally some are popping up in AU with decent prices but I am open to other options.

Thanks, Grim.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Time to upgrade to mechanical. I'm a bit green in regards to mechanical but I've done some reading to get a little bit of an idea. I am gathering the Ducky is a pretty good way to go? Finally some are popping up in AU with decent prices but I am open to other options.
> 
> Thanks, Grim.


ducky is a good board.filco is good as well.take a look around..the ducky shine 3 has good lighting options if you are into backlit keyboards.if you want one that is no frills, then the filco majestouch2 is the way to go.this is of course if you are looking solely at cherry mx switches.
there are others as well, alps, matias, topres....
currently am torn between the filco and ducky myself


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Time to upgrade to mechanical. I'm a bit green in regards to mechanical but I've done some reading to get a little bit of an idea. I am gathering the Ducky is a pretty good way to go? Finally some are popping up in AU with decent prices but I am open to other options.
> 
> Thanks, Grim.


Can't go wrong with today's Ducky keyboards, or Filco, or KUL, or CODE keyboards.


----------



## barkinos98

Here's my board:

I don't use at the moment because I misplaced its cable for now, and it looks VERY bland. I'm waiting for the top panel to get back in stock on the cooler master site, then i'll take it to the vinyl shop and get something less boring.
also, I opened a thread on geekhack, hopefully will replace that ESC key with something proper.
mechanically (lol) its all fresh from the factory, but might soon replace the springs because gold.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's my board:
> 
> I don't use at the moment because I misplaced its cable for now, and it looks VERY bland. I'm waiting for the top panel to get back in stock on the cooler master site, then i'll take it to the vinyl shop and get something less boring.
> also, I opened a thread on geekhack, hopefully will replace that ESC key with something proper.
> mechanically (lol) its all fresh from the factory, but might soon replace the springs because gold.


Next step is to obtain a frosty flake.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's my board:
> 
> I don't use at the moment because I misplaced its cable for now, and it looks VERY bland. I'm waiting for the top panel to get back in stock on the cooler master site, then i'll take it to the vinyl shop and get something less boring.
> also, I opened a thread on geekhack, hopefully will replace that ESC key with something proper.
> mechanically (lol) its all fresh from the factory, but might soon replace the springs because gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to obtain a frosty flake.
Click to expand...

That being, sir?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> That being, sir?


Sorry I think everyone on here is on GH, here you go.


----------



## autumnsunset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> short version: get the filco.


I m sure it's better, what bothers me is it lacks macros and media keys the Logitech g710 has.
also not easy to choose browns or blues, because after some days of testing I see browns are > for gaming blues for typing.

will post here my choice when it's done


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ducky is a good board.filco is good as well.take a look around..the ducky shine 3 has good lighting options if you are into backlit keyboards.if you want one that is no frills, then the filco majestouch2 is the way to go.this is of course if you are looking solely at cherry mx switches.
> there are others as well, alps, matias, topres....
> currently am torn between the filco and ducky myself


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can't go wrong with today's Ducky keyboards, or Filco, or KUL, or CODE keyboards.


Thanks for the replies guys. the Ducky's have just become available more locally to me. I am considering the Ducky Shine 4 Dual LED Mechanical Keyboard Cherry Brown. I do like backlit for gaming at night and I've looked at Cherry Brown because I understand they are probably the quietest, though I haven't used mechanical myself, that's just from reading info from around the place. Good choice?


----------



## boredgunner

The Shine 4 should be a great choice, judging by the universally positive reception of the Shine 2 and Shine 3. My Shine 2 made me a fan of Ducky.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like a bunch of white on red cherry keys I got off of elitekeyboards were lost in the mail :/

Last update on shipping was in California on the 12th with expected delivery on the 15th


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> That being, sir?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I think everyone on here is on GH, here you go.
Click to expand...

lol i am on there but i only use it for buying keys.
also, what good does this exactly do to me? I'm perfectly fine with the board as is


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. the Ducky's have just become available more locally to me. I am considering the Ducky Shine 4 Dual LED Mechanical Keyboard Cherry Brown. I do like backlit for gaming at night and I've looked at Cherry Brown because I understand they are probably the quietest, though I haven't used mechanical myself, that's just from reading info from around the place. Good choice?


cant go wrong with the ducky.if you dont use the numberpad you could just get a tenkeyless board


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> cant go wrong with the ducky.if you dont use the numberpad you could just get a tenkeyless board


I still like to use the number pad for all the other software I use so I might stick with the Ducky. I haven't seen some of those other brands available locally in Australia. I prefer to stick with local shipping, our dollar isn't great at the moment and US shipping can be nasty whether the item is big or small...like $45 to ship and NBA jersey









Would it be a fair statement to say that the Cherry Brown keys would be a decent option for gaming?


----------



## Spork13

Hey mate, I don't have my cherry brown kbd yet, but I believe Reds (or blacks) are the most popular for gaming, followed by browns. One reason being the actuation and reset point is the same on these, whereas blues reset higher up than where they actuate.
Personally, prefer blues for gaming and typing over reds, once I try browns I'll know what I really prefer, then will be looking at getting a more expensive keyboard.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I still like to use the number pad for all the other software I use so I might stick with the Ducky. I haven't seen some of those other brands available locally in Australia. I prefer to stick with local shipping, our dollar isn't great at the moment and US shipping can be nasty whether the item is big or small...like $45 to ship and NBA jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be a fair statement to say that the Cherry Brown keys would be a decent option for gaming?


Ooo,if you use it often then definitely the the full version. if the DS4 came in TKL, i'd grab it right away but as of yet, i can't seem to find any news regarding that. If you are on geekhack, do contact Jersern. He's in Sydney and has tons of keyboards. But I'm pretty sure he ships in most of his things. Real friendly guy. I met him and tried his keyboards, all I can say is









Well, switch types are all about preference and what you're comfortable with. But from what I've read around the web, browns do offer a middle road. It still provides a small tactile feedback to the user while not being too heavy/light or noisy. Again, it is all personal preference.

I came from Blue switches and I've tried the reds and blacks. The blues on my 2011 Razer Blackwidow Ultimate just got abit too noisy for me in the long run. The tactile feedback and sound did give a nice feel to the board but after a while I just wanted something quieter to use. The blacks are the heaviest of the switches I've tried. Linear and actually felt good but I can forsee my fingers getting real tried in long gaming sessions. The browns and reds are similar in terms of actuation pressure. Only difference is that the reds are linear while the browns have a small tactile bump that you'd only consciously feel if you slowly and deliberately depress the key. Some say that browns feel like gritty/dirty reds because new brown switches do feel like there is a bit of sand trapped in it but once the switch is broken in, if feels nice and smooth. The reds seem too light for me even though actuation pressure between it and the browns are similar. I tried it and did not like the feel of it. So I went with the browns.

Of course there are many other cherry switches out there, greens,greys,clears etc but I haven't personally tried any


----------



## Jixr

Whoo!

I got my cable in for my model M, and it works! and the other one mostly works, may be fixable.

( also while I was at frys I picked up a gtx 970 )


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo!
> 
> I got my cable in for my model M, and it works! and the other one mostly works, may be fixable.
> 
> ( also while I was at frys I picked up a gtx 970 )


nice....christmas present?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its pretty sweet.

I've been selling of tons of other stuff, so I had a bit of extra cash. I know I probably should wait till after I move in Jan, but they are kinda cheap compared to what 570's and 670's used to cost.
OC's quite well and maxes BF4 on 1440, so I like it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its pretty sweet.
> 
> I've been selling of tons of other stuff, so I had a bit of extra cash. I know I probably should wait till after I move in Jan, but they are kinda cheap compared to what 570's and 670's used to cost.
> OC's quite well and maxes BF4 on 1440, so I like it.


sweet....i tend to build systems for my friends using my old parts....never really got the chance to sell any.i've heard good things about the 970...too bad i couldnt wait at that point and the 780 just costed too much for my poor wallet


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Time to upgrade to mechanical. I'm a bit green in regards to mechanical but I've done some reading to get a little bit of an idea. I am gathering the Ducky is a pretty good way to go? Finally some are popping up in AU with decent prices but I am open to other options.
> 
> Thanks, Grim.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with today's Ducky keyboards, or Filco, or KUL, or CODE keyboards.
Click to expand...

Seconding the CODE keyboard. I have a CODE with MX Clears and it's just heavenly to type on.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Seconding the CODE keyboard. I have a CODE with MX Clears and it's just heavenly to type on.


I'll jump on the CODE band-wagon I don't have it as yet but my friend had the Greens, and we both have Clear versions on the way from MD I'm getting the TKL and he's getting full.


----------



## Jixr

man, I've spent today typing exclusively with my M, and I'm falling in love with the thing.

SOOO much nicer than greens/blues

I doubt it can ever replace blacks for me, but man, its so nice.

Gaming on it is a bit difficult, but not unreasonable.

I'm planning on getting some pictures up for you guys, but i'm having some problems getting my 970 to work with OSX so I can't access my photo software right now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, I've spent today typing exclusively with my M, and I'm falling in love with the thing.
> 
> SOOO much nicer than greens/blues
> 
> I doubt it can ever replace blacks for me, but man, its so nice.
> 
> Gaming on it is a bit difficult, but not unreasonable.
> 
> I'm planning on getting some pictures up for you guys, but i'm having some problems getting my 970 to work with OSX so I can't access my photo software right now.


Yeah, they are nice, only problem is that the boards are huge. At least SSK prices seem to have come down recently, it was getting out of hand not too long ago.

Picture I took of an M a couple days ago, not mine though, it's my brothers. Pulled it all apart and cleaned it thoroughly. It REALLY needs a bolt mod sadly, right out of the box 12-15+ rivets had fallen off which is substantial, although all the keys work and it has not changed the feel of the board. It's an early 86 model though, and from my understanding it's pretty common when they are that old. My 89 one only had like 4 rivets that had fallen off though :/

Picture is partially desaturated, I really liked how it has a slight blue hue to it instead of being just plan black and white.


Green tea is showing up tomorrow. Need to email EK though, as it is pretty obvious at this point my order was lost in shipping.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, my 86 had quite a few broken rivits, but my 88 is in pretty good shape.

my 86 is also having some input errors, but I think thats fixable, I just need to tear it apart but I won't be free to do that till feb. I've already packed up all my keyboard and stuff for my move.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, I've spent today typing exclusively with my M, and I'm falling in love with the thing.
> 
> SOOO much nicer than greens/blues
> 
> I doubt it can ever replace blacks for me, but man, its so nice.
> 
> Gaming on it is a bit difficult, but not unreasonable.
> 
> I'm planning on getting some pictures up for you guys, but i'm having some problems getting my 970 to work with OSX so I can't access my photo software right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are nice, only problem is that the boards are huge. At least SSK prices seem to have come down recently, it was getting out of hand not too long ago.
> 
> Picture I took of an M a couple days ago, not mine though, it's my brothers. Pulled it all apart and cleaned it thoroughly. It REALLY needs a bolt mod sadly, right out of the box 12-15+ rivets had fallen off which is substantial, although all the keys work and it has not changed the feel of the board. It's an early 86 model though, and from my understanding it's pretty common when they are that old. My 89 one only had like 4 rivets that had fallen off though :/
> 
> Picture is partially desaturated, I really liked how it has a slight blue hue to it instead of being just plan black and white.
> 
> 
> Green tea is showing up tomorrow. Need to email EK though, as it is pretty obvious at this point my order was lost in shipping.
Click to expand...

wait how much is a SSK nowdays
it used to be nearing $300 and it was too much


----------



## Blaise170

*sigh* Had that Altos WY-60 working with a Teensy and USB, decided to trim the leads from soldering and broke one of the leads off. Decided to reflow the solder there and ended up pulling out the solder pad... Now I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait how much is a SSK nowdays
> it used to be nearing $300 and it was too much


It was over 300 not too long ago. Fair condition ones seem to go for around 200 now.

Now NIB ones are always going to be really expensive, I don't think NIB prices have changed.

Woo, my EK order finally got back on track and landed in charlotte after 10 days in limbo. And green tea showed up today, was missing a key but SP sent out a replacement in less than an hour


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Seconding the CODE keyboard. I have a CODE with MX Clears and it's just heavenly to type on.


I seee, some new shiny toy. Looks like a nice replacement for QFR that's been quite stellar.

Oh wait. CODE costs considerably more :?
Quote:


> FAQ
> 
> Is the CODE keyboard available in ISO layouts?
> *FAIL* No, we currently only have the CODE available with the standard US ANSI layout. We do not have plans for an ISO layout, but we will try to come up with a solution for that in the future.
> 
> Do you have extra/replacement keys for the CODE?
> *FAIL* We do not have any replacement/add-on keycap sets for the CODE. WASD Keyboards can make custom keys that can fit the CODE, but the legends will not be illuminated as our keys do not work with backlighting.
> 
> Do you have any distributors outside of the US?
> *FAIL* Not at this time. We will work with distributors in the future to provide easier access to our keyboards for our international customers.


Can't even buy it? Oh wait from their site, right? $60 for shipping? Get lost WASD with that ridiculous shipping.

Nice keyb. but awful availability and don't even have replacement parts or different layouts.


----------



## barkinos98

hmm actually
i was thikning of changing the switches in the QFR, might do it in the summer
the blues are obnoxiously loud and i cant use the keyboard simply because it is too loud :/


----------



## JackCY

That's why I have reds. Light, minimum finger fatigue. They don't click which means minimum noise. Added o-rings and palm rest because otherwise it was not usable easily coming to this from a laptop keyboard. Sensitive keys but one gets used to it and can type fast just need hands at the right place/height.
Black keyboard, no logo on top, red metal backplate.


----------



## HPE1000

If there is one thing signatureplastics/PMK does good, it is packing. Got my green tea keycap set today. The thank you doubleshot keycaps are awesome. Was missing the tab key so I emailed them and they got back in minutes and shipped out the replacement in what was probably an hour. Great customer service

Potato pictures, I will get better ones tomorrow.






I have quickly realized how bad my camera picks up the color green


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I seee, some new shiny toy. Looks like a nice replacement for QFR that's been quite stellar.
> 
> Oh wait. CODE costs considerably more :?
> Can't even buy it? Oh wait from their site, right? $60 for shipping? Get lost WASD with that ridiculous shipping.
> 
> Nice keyb. but awful availability and don't even have replacement parts or different layouts.


Ok a few things. 1. any ANSI Keycap set will be suitable to replace them, they just won't be a complete replacement due to the fact it won't have the media key functions printed on them. e.g. these ones Which are actually being displayed on a code in the listing on MD
2. Ok so the $60 shipping from WASD which takes 2 weeks to get to Aus (I'm assuming that's where you are because that is what WASD would charge me) is a bit outrageous, however these things are on MD every second month for ~$130 USD plus $7 Int'l Shipping that sure takes another 2 weeks but it ends out at $140 USD as opposed to $210 USD


----------



## Jixr

finally, here are some pics of my IBM Model M. Looks purrty good.

I think in Feb. I'm finally going to gather up all my keyboard stuff, see what I can live without, and have a sale, I have tons of random parts, pcb's, plates, boxes of switches and other junk I don't need.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4291_zpsddb89d99.jpg.html
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4290_zps75d403d2.jpg.html

Just realized this keyboard is pretty useless on osx without a windows key to act as a command key.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> finally, here are some pics of my IBM Model M. Looks purrty good.
> 
> I think in Feb. I'm finally going to gather up all my keyboard stuff, see what I can live without, and have a sale, I have tons of random parts, pcb's, plates, boxes of switches and other junk I don't need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4291_zpsddb89d99.jpg.html
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4290_zps75d403d2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Just realized this keyboard is pretty useless on osx without a windows key to act as a command key*.


I go back and forth between windows and osx (desktop at home and laptop at school respectively) and every time I come home, I find myself using windows key+c or whatever instead of control. Now that I'm home for a while, I'm probably going to go back to school and have the same issue in reverse.

In other news, I have clear switches, some silver stickers, white leds, and some soldering equipment on its way. Over the next little while, my Poker 2 will slowly turn into backlit ergo clears.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> finally, here are some pics of my IBM Model M. Looks purrty good.
> 
> I think in Feb. I'm finally going to gather up all my keyboard stuff, see what I can live without, and have a sale, I have tons of random parts, pcb's, plates, boxes of switches and other junk I don't need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4291_zpsddb89d99.jpg.html
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4290_zps75d403d2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Just realized this keyboard is pretty useless on osx without a windows key to act as a command key*.
> 
> 
> 
> I go back and forth between windows and osx (desktop at home and laptop at school respectively) and every time I come home, I find myself using windows key+c or whatever instead of control. Now that I'm home for a while, I'm probably going to go back to school and have the same issue in reverse.
> 
> In other news, I have clear switches, some silver stickers, white leds, and some soldering equipment on its way. Over the next little while, my Poker 2 will slowly turn into backlit ergo clears.
Click to expand...

Guys, change your key arrangements?
I have my QFR and it helped me so much, transitioning from the desktop to the mac using the same keyboard.
I forgot how to do it right now (on the desktop) but you can check system preferences and keyboard from there, and change the command key on your external keyboard(s) to have different key arrangements.
For example, the QFR has control as command and the windows key as nothing, but the actual apple wireless is default; you can give different assignments to different keyboards it doesnt have to be universal.

Hope this helps you both!


----------



## Mega Man

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization%20Email%2020141222%20%28Old%29&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-12-22%20ol&mode=guest_open


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/holyoops-aluminum-keycaps?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization%20Email%2020141222%20%28Old%29&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-12-22%20ol&mode=guest_open


saw this and was very tempted.but the price..ouch...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I go back and forth between windows and osx (desktop at home and laptop at school respectively) and every time I come home, I find myself using windows key+c or whatever instead of control. Now that I'm home for a while, I'm probably going to go back to school and have the same issue in reverse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, change your key arrangements?
> I have my QFR and it helped me so much, transitioning from the desktop to the mac using the same keyboard.
> I forgot how to do it right now (on the desktop) but you can check system preferences and keyboard from there, and change the command key on your external keyboard(s) to have different key arrangements.


I've redone my windows key to act as another ctrl key in windows. I much prefer its location on OSX to windows and it works well for me.

I'll re map my M eventually in OSX, but right now I'm working on getting a gtx 970 to work with OSX and its being a little bit of a hassle.

I don't plan on using my M much anyway, I bought it mainly to collect and because it was cheap. ( $15 for two of them )


----------



## nvidiaftw12

One of these will train you up well for some cherry blacks or greens. Holy.


----------



## Mega Man

no i am not jelly ~!


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> One of these will train you up well for some cherry blacks or greens. Holy.


I learned on an Olivetti, but similar vintage.
Always thought that was why I tend to bash the keys a touch harder than I need to.


----------



## boredgunner

Didn't see this posted yet:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps

I'm tempted even though I have double shot Vortex caps already (though they aren't full PBT), and I wouldn't even use those on my current keyboard.


----------



## cephelix

better grab them soon...the drop is ending soon...


----------



## KoolDrew

Christmas gift from the girlfriend, my very first mechanical keyboard - the Corsair K70 RGB w/ Cherry MX Brown switches.


----------



## PaparasGT

That sure makes her a keeper....


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Christmas gift from the girlfriend, my very first mechanical keyboard - the Corsair K70 RGB w/ Cherry MX Brown switches.


I want to get me one of them!

I have a k70 red w/ red switches.


----------



## Jixr

Merry Christmas my keyboard friends!


----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## HPE1000

Hope everyone had/is having a good Christmas


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a good Christmas


It would've been a whole lot better if my present to myself (CODE TKL with Clears) had arrived before hand







But it should be here on Monday so that's the good news


----------



## roflcopter159

Working on swapping out my blues for clears and it looks like one of the posts on the blue I'm taking out, got bent in the socket and I can't seem to get it out.... Any advice? Also, general advice for switch swapping?

EDIT: Also afraid I may have started to lift out the contact(?) in that spot as well. I kinda pushed it back down but I'm worried that may affect it some how


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Christmas gift from the girlfriend, my very first mechanical keyboard - the Corsair K70 RGB w/ Cherry MX Brown switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hope removing the logo is on your to do list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Merry Christmas my keyboard friends!


you too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a good Christmas


I might get a keycap set for my poker... it's just begging for some


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Working on swapping out my blues for clears and it looks like one of the posts on the blue I'm taking out, got bent in the socket and I can't seem to get it out.... Any advice? Also, general advice for switch swapping?
> 
> EDIT: Also afraid I may have started to lift out the contact(?) in that spot as well. I kinda pushed it back down but I'm worried that may affect it some how


melt the solder with iron and lift the switch leg with a small flat head screwdriver.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> melt the solder with iron and lift the switch leg with a small flat head screwdriver.


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I think there may be solder underneath the switch leg, in between it and the pcb and I'm not really sure how to get that out. I tried to gently use a knife (thinner edge) and I couldn't get it in far enough to make a difference. I could try again tomorrow with a screwdriver.


----------



## X-Nine

So... I love my Code Clear...but I kinda miss clicky from my blue. Can anyone here give me more info on Greens? How they feel/sound in comparison to blues. Videos are fine for demo purposes, but I want real info from people who've used them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... I love my Code Clear...but I kinda miss clicky from my blue. Can anyone here give me more info on Greens? How they feel/sound in comparison to blues. Videos are fine for demo purposes, but I want real info from people who've used them.


Hngggg

I'm been resisting the code clear from the day it came out, but do want much hnggg.

I'm using greens right now in my QFP keyless. They're noticeably harder than blues, but they sound and feel the same from the tactile stand point.


----------



## X-Nine

I always felt that blues were a little too soft for my liking, so maybe greens will be more to my liking, eh?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... I love my Code Clear...but I kinda miss clicky from my blue. Can anyone here give me more info on Greens? How they feel/sound in comparison to blues. Videos are fine for demo purposes, but I want real info from people who've used them.


Well Blues were a bit too soft for me bit I like my Greens. They have a nice kickback on the springs and I don't accidentally press any of my keys now.


----------



## X-Nine

Well, somehow the Greens are 175 for a Code, while clears are now 150. Bah! I'm gonna have to wait till they're on massdrop again.

Thanks for the input, greens sound like my cup of tea.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I think there may be solder underneath the switch leg, in between it and the pcb and I'm not really sure how to get that out. I tried to gently use a knife (thinner edge) and I couldn't get it in far enough to make a difference. I could try again tomorrow with a screwdriver.


With a decent iron and correct temp it will melt the solder. If you are having trouble melting all the way through add some flux or you can even melt new solder on top and that will help melt it deep in the hole. Be careful not to set the iron too hot or it will lift the pad / trace.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Really wish they would do a Code with Blues. They just seem to feel right to me. Greens I always find to be a tad too heavy after a while.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, somehow the Greens are 175 for a Code, while clears are now 150. Bah! I'm gonna have to wait till they're on massdrop again.
> 
> Thanks for the input, greens sound like my cup of tea.


There is a really nice Varmilo on Massdrop right now (same factory as Leopold) or you could get a DS3 for around $140.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> With a decent iron and correct temp it will melt the solder. If you are having trouble melting all the way through add some flux or you can even melt new solder on top and that will help melt it deep in the hole. Be careful not to set the iron too hot or it will lift the pad / trace.


Yeah, I lifted a pad on my WYSE, so be careful doing this.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> So... I love my Code Clear...but I kinda miss clicky from my blue. Can anyone here give me more info on Greens? How they feel/sound in comparison to blues. Videos are fine for demo purposes, but I want real info from people who've used them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Blues were a bit too soft for me bit I like my Greens. They have a nice kickback on the springs and I don't accidentally press any of my keys now.
Click to expand...

oooh greens are like blues but heavier?
I know what i'll change my switches to


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I think there may be solder underneath the switch leg, in between it and the pcb and I'm not really sure how to get that out. I tried to gently use a knife (thinner edge) and I couldn't get it in far enough to make a difference. I could try again tomorrow with a screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> With a decent iron and correct temp it will melt the solder. If you are having trouble melting all the way through add some flux or you can even melt new solder on top and that will help melt it deep in the hole. Be careful not to set the iron too hot or it will lift the pad / trace.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I only have a ~$20 Weller from Amazon and no money to get a controlled temp iron.


----------



## fragamemnon

Mmmm I have to resolder one of the blue switches on my BlackWidow before I sell it.
It appears to double/triple register sometimes.









Off to ebay.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Unfortunately, I only have a ~$20 Weller from Amazon and no money to get a controlled temp iron.


If you have the same 40W Weller most people have, it's just fine for keyboard soldering, and it's almost too hot sometimes.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Well, somehow the Greens are 175 for a Code, while clears are now 150. Bah! I'm gonna have to wait till they're on massdrop again.
> 
> Thanks for the input, greens sound like my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a really nice Varmilo on Massdrop right now (same factory as Leopold) or you could get a DS3 for around $140.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, but it isn't 104 key and doesn't have backlit legends. Something I kind of need for my super sexy marvel keycaps


----------



## TachyonicBow

New member to the club, got my Poker 2 with browns and PBT caps yesterday, Im looking for LED advice, choice, size and voltage etc.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> New member to the club, got my Poker 2 with browns and PBT caps yesterday, Im looking for LED advice, choice, size and voltage etc.


3mm flangeless or 2x3x4mm square leds, your pcb is already good to go to just solder in the leds


----------



## roflcopter159

This whole soldering process is going to take a very long time. I still can't seem to fix the switch post that I posted a pic of earlier. Not sure what I'm going to do about that just yet


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> This whole soldering process is going to take a very long time. I still can't seem to fix the switch post that I posted a pic of earlier. Not sure what I'm going to do about that just yet


If you can't complete the job yourself, there are some Geekhack users that can do this for you for a fee, you can locate them under "artisan services" section.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Unfortunately, I only have a ~$20 Weller from Amazon and no money to get a controlled temp iron.


Is it hot enough?

Usually the unregulated ones I would guess can't reach as high as the regulated ones. So you may be stuck with some temperature the manufacturer/designer deemed "ideal".
As for the leg what seems to be the issue? All the solder melts easily? But still can't pull the switch out? All other contacts are soldered out and moving freely, it is not stuck on those as well?
The pin was bent and then soldered? Heat it up and bend it straight with tiny pliers/pinzette etc. Try sucking the solder out to have it easier to bend it. But then add solder back so you can desolder it and all the solder in the joint and inside the hole will melt.
If none works and you are 100% sure no other contact is holding the switch, just cut that ****** off, take a dremel and either cut the bent part of the contact carefully, obviously precise skill needed, or disassemble or destroy the switch so you can push the out the other way when desoldering.
Be careful not to damage the board or pull any contacts off of the board when desoldering or cutting. On some low quality Chinese boards it is way too easy and desoldering is a nightmare.


----------



## Paradigm84

Sigh, disassembled the K70 RGB to check out the internals for the review, now the media keys with the exception of the volume wheel aren't working. They're receiving power as their lights are on, but they aren't sending any data, and I can't see why.









Going to have to buy another one to give away unless I get it fixed, I can't really give away a half functioning board.


----------



## Sploosh

My first mechanical keyboard - Rosewill Apollo Rk-9100x with Cherry MX Browns. Its really a lot of fun to type on and is a nice change from my old standard Dynex keyboard. Almost makes me want to buy one to take to work to type. But the clicking might drive my coworkers insane.


----------



## Paradigm84

Disregard coworkers, acquire mech boards.

Also, diagnosed the problem with the media keys, turns out the daughterboard for the media keys interfaces with the main board by a plastic strip with copper contacts, this strip is only held into place by a small rubber insert in the backplate, which wasn't making perfect contact after dismantling. Managed to fix it though and it's back to working normally.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you can't complete the job yourself, there are some Geekhack users that can do this for you for a fee, you can locate them under "artisan services" section.


I'd do it for free if you just paid shipping both ways.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd do it for free if you just paid shipping both ways.


Depending on how the next few attempts go, I may have to take you up on that offer. I haven't had a chance to work on it any today, but I'll probably try again tomorrow.


----------



## Jixr

i've brought some pretty messed up boards back to life by having to hard wire jumper cables, but it should be fixable even if you've completely lifted the pad.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've brought some pretty messed up boards back to life by having to hard wire jumper cables, but it should be fixable even if you've completely lifted the pad.


I don't think I've ruined it quite that badly, I'm just having a huge amount of difficulty desoldering all of the switches. I think I'm going to check with a friend who is more experienced tonight, but I'll definitely be attempting to work on it again tomorrow.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Mmmm I have to resolder one of the blue switches on my BlackWidow before I sell it.
> It appears to double/triple register sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to ebay.


my damn spacebar does that on my Black Widow. REALLY annoying, but that's what I get for buying Razor's modern hot garbage.


----------



## Blaise170

Thought you all might enjoy this. My current collection:




1988 IBM Model M (Buckling Spring)
1988 IBM Model M (Buckling Spring)
Altos WYSE WY-60 (Vintage Cherry MX Black)
Apple Extended Keyboard II (Alps SKCM Cream Damped)
Ducky Shine 3 (Cherry MX Green)
Emerson FKB-4700-201 (Fujitsu Peerless)
Gateway 2000 AnyKey 219600 (Maxi)
Emerson FKB-4700-101 (Fujitsu Peerless)

Not pictured:

Chicony 5161 (Alps SKCM Blue)
Three Solidtek KB-6600 (White Alps Clone)


----------



## Jixr

nice collection. I'd like to add more vintage boards to my collection.
In feb I plan to tear down both my M's and see if I can fix one of them, and do bolt mods on at least one of them.


----------



## luckyduck

My ibm 4704 board looking almost done but not very close in reality
















My puppy approves this post


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sploosh*
> 
> My first mechanical keyboard - Rosewill Apollo Rk-9100x with Cherry MX Browns. Its really a lot of fun to type on and is a nice change from my old standard Dynex keyboard. Almost makes me want to buy one to take to work to type. But the clicking might drive my coworkers insane.


Nice was thinking about getting one too!

Work hard... get your own corner office/office with door to close = click clack with your mech keyboards all you want!


----------



## skupples

your puppy says "remove this damn sweater, fool"


----------



## Spork13

My son's GF decided she would xmas with us at the last moment.
She is an amateur writer, using a (shudder) rubber dome kbd.
I gifted her my first mech. kbd, a Corsair K60, with reds and no backlight, with a new set of white keycaps so it didn't look too shabby.
It felt a bit like giving one's first-born away, but it felt strangely good too.
Son's GF is happy.

I may reward myself with a new KB in the near future, just have to find "the right one"...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My son's GF decided she would xmas with us at the last moment.
> She is an amateur writer, using a (shudder) rubber dome kbd.
> I gifted her my first mech. kbd, a Corsair K60, with reds and no backlight, with a new set of white keycaps so it didn't look too shabby.
> It felt a bit like giving one's first-born away, but it felt strangely good too.
> Son's GF is happy.
> 
> I may reward myself with a new KB in the near future, just have to find "the right one"...


I gave away a keyboard last year, I still kinda miss it, but its gone to a good home.
Even got a custom spacebar made for him with his name on it.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your puppy says "remove this damn sweater, fool"


Agree, it's off now. Was a Christmas present, my hand was forced for a few days. Christmas is over now (obviously) and it is a Christmas sweater


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I gave away a keyboard last year, I still kinda miss it, but its gone to a good home.
> Even got a custom spacebar made for him with his name on it.


Hey Jixr, quick question that I was hoping you could help with. When trying to wire up a Teensy to my WYSE I ended up pulling out a pad from the board (might have posted this a few pages back I don't remember). Would using a small dab of silver trace repair work to restore the function? I burned the board a bit when trying to replace the solder without the pad.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hey Jixr, quick question that I was hoping you could help with. When trying to wire up a Teensy to my WYSE I ended up pulling out a pad from the board (might have posted this a few pages back I don't remember). Would using a small dab of silver trace repair work to restore the function? I burned the board a bit when trying to replace the solder without the pad.


eh, i'd need a good picture to really see. The silver could work, but you'd only find out by trying it.

I generally use jumper cables, copper and alum. tape, but a teensy is pretty small and that may not work for you.


----------



## autumnsunset

question for owners of a Logitech G910:

ok lighting of keys is customisable, but what about the lighting of media keys and M keys (profile switch keys)?
I just read an Amazon review saying they are stuck on a default blue..


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> eh, i'd need a good picture to really see. The silver could work, but you'd only find out by trying it.
> 
> I generally use jumper cables, copper and alum. tape, but a teensy is pretty small and that may not work for you.


It's actually the keyboard PCB, not the Teensy. I just looked at it again and it looks like the trace is broken at that spot so I think the pen would work. I will probably try that in a day or two.


----------



## Jixr

what i would try first, just as a testing measure, is get some wire and just jump the trace, or get a little strip of tin foil, and cut it to lay over the trace and tape it down to see if that fixes the problem.

kinda ghetto, but my rainbow board is mostly working due to tin foil, tape, and wire. I'm too lazy to spend $25 on those trace pens.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd do it for free if you just paid shipping both ways.


I'm almost curious as to how much it would be to get a currently not totally working G710+ fixed up so the Z and X keys work again, not to mention switched to MX Blues and orange 2x3x4 LED backlighting, since I really did like that keyboard. This Razer green is throwing off my mojo or something







Rather lovely to type on though. I do miss my dedicated mute button too.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I am now mechanical!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now, I know I asked for some choice tips and I was going to go with the Ducky but with the deal I got on this and I had gift cards to pay for it, I couldn't pass it up - AU$50, our Boxing Day sales have been good to me this year! Though it's not the most liked keyboard out there when googling, I've had it for two days and so far I absolutely love it, typing, gaming, everything so far and can't really fault it - good size, weight, response, very stable on the desk, so many brightness levels, fully customisable (my favourite part). The phrase "once you go mechanical..." comes to mind!

Wasn't sure what to class these switches as in the form so I just chose other, the box says Razer Orange switches although some reviews I read said they were Cherry MX Browns.


----------



## Spork13

$50? - soon you'll be spending that much on a set of key-caps.
Welcome to the slippery slope mate.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> $50? - soon you'll be spending that much on a set of key-caps.
> Welcome to the slippery slope mate.


Noob question alert...why would I buy more key caps?


----------



## Spork13

To customise this (or future) keyboard, to "do up" old keyboards you just have to buy, lots of reasons...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I am now mechanical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I know I asked for some choice tips and I was going to go with the Ducky but with the deal I got on this and I had gift cards to pay for it, I couldn't pass it up - AU$50, our Boxing Day sales have been good to me this year! Though it's not the most liked keyboard out there when googling, I've had it for two days and so far I absolutely love it, typing, gaming, everything so far and can't really fault it - good size, weight, response, very stable on the desk, so many brightness levels, fully customisable (my favourite part). The phrase "once you go mechanical..." comes to mind!
> 
> Wasn't sure what to class these switches as in the form so I just chose other, the box says Razer Orange switches although some reviews I read said they were Cherry MX Browns.


i love mine. they are like browns and i hear clears are similar


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> To customise this (or future) keyboard, to "do up" old keyboards you just have to buy, lots of reasons...


Aaaaah, so another form of mod bug! I have it with cars and pcs already...seems like peripherals are next then aye


----------



## X-Nine

Trust me, you'll cough at the price these keycaps go for, even mock them.... then you'll find one, or a set, that you have to have.... then you become on of us. It's a sickness. Like ebola.... just a bit more pleasant.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Trust me, you'll cough at the price these keycaps go for, even mock them.... then you'll find one, or a set, that you have to have.... then you become on of us. It's a sickness. Like ebola.... just a bit more pleasant.


I just laughed so loud I woke my wife...it's 0200 here and she's not happy!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Trust me, you'll cough at the price these keycaps go for, even mock them.... then you'll find one, or a set, that you have to have.... then you become on of us. It's a sickness. Like ebola.... just a bit more pleasant.


Pretty much. I dropped $150 on a set, Its so pretty, but I've been thinking of selling them off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I finally coughed up the dough after spilling water on my previous Logitech keyboard and purchased the K95 non-RGB version.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I finally coughed up the dough after spilling water on my previous Logitech keyboard and purchased the K95 non-RGB version.


Good thing the frys on Palmer has a 30 day return policy for then the LEDs die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good thing the frys on Palmer has a 30 day return policy for then the LEDs die.


I take it you live in Austin as well?







Curious though as how you knew I got mine from there either way.


----------



## Jixr

because thats the only place in austin you can get them.
and yeah, i'm about 10 mins from frys.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> because thats the only place in austin you can get them.
> and yeah, i'm about 10 mins from frys.


Yeah I am personally in the Wells Branch area.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, after asking a friend for some soldering help, I was finally able to finish my board







It took quite a while but I now own a Poker 2 with stickered Ergo-Clears! Biggest thing I've learned (beyond how to solder) is that a good soldering iron makes a huge difference. Next time I need to solder something, I'm going to be buying myself a much better iron.



Now I need to get a new set of keycaps and a case and I'll be set on this board. Depending on what I get for those two things, I may put some LEDs in.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah I am personally in the Wells Branch area.


cool, you're just a hair up the road from me ( braker )


----------



## HPE1000

Calling this switch swap stressful would be an understatement.


----------



## Spork13

So, my Logitech G710 (second hand) arrived today.
Now I have a keyboard with each of the main cherry switch types - clicky, linear and tactile.
I think linear is my least favourite.
Love clicky! My Ducky has blues.
Liking the tactile too, possibly as much as the clicky, haven't spent much time on it yet. Probably the switch I'd use for a work keyboard.
If only I could combine the best features of this (Logitech) and the Ducky, I'd be in keyboard nirvanah...


----------



## SeeThruHead

So i'm planning a new keyboard purchase. But I'm divided was to what I should try next. Currently I'm typing away on a poker 2 with browns. I've got a spare poker case and a set of pbt blanks itching to be used.

I was thinking about getting a nerd 60 from gon with some lubed 62g clears and some stickers, as well as his plate. Would be my first keyboard build but I have a decent soldering iron (Weller WES51).

That's one option. The other thing I've been thinking about even more lately is giving topre a try. I thought about it for a while and decided I would get the Realforce 87u with 55g weights. In the white color scheme. (I'll pair this with a Red Alu digilog case in the future.)

So what do you guys think would be better money spent?

As far as switch preference goes I think I'd like something with a little more tactility than the browns I have, but both the clears and realforce satisfy that need I think.


----------



## Jixr

nerds are expensive to build, I just finished one, and on top of the pcb, you'll need the diodes, resistors, leds, etc.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Trust me, you'll cough at the price these keycaps go for, even mock them.... then you'll find one, or a set, that you have to have.... then you become on of us. It's a sickness. Like ebola.... just a bit more pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> I just laughed so loud I woke my wife...it's 0200 here and she's not happy!
Click to expand...

Sadly, I'm not joking. Well...maybe.... but no. I spent 90 bucks on 3 keycaps. Granted, they're sexy as hell and hand made, but that's over half of what I got my entire keyboard for (Code Clear). But when I look at My Keycaps.... all I wanna do is touch them inappropriately.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sadly, I'm not joking. Well...maybe.... but no. I spent 90 bucks on 3 keycaps. Granted, they're sexy as hell and hand made, but that's over half of what I got my entire keyboard for (Code Clear). But when I look at My Keycaps.... all I wanna do is touch them inappropriately.










got some photos? I wish to see this seductress!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some photos? I wish to see this seductress!


I spent $15 each on these...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2pu2cg/my_sword_arrived/%5B/URL


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Sadly, I'm not joking. Well...maybe.... but no. I spent 90 bucks on 3 keycaps. Granted, they're sexy as hell and hand made, but that's over half of what I got my entire keyboard for (Code Clear). But when I look at My Keycaps.... all I wanna do is touch them inappropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some photos? I wish to see this seductress!
Click to expand...




I also got a Hydra keycap from the same maker that I haven't taken a pic of. They replaced my Print Screen row.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@XNine I didn't know things like that where an option...why did you show me that...I know I asked but still...goodbye monies! /waves


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nerds are expensive to build, I just finished one, and on top of the pcb, you'll need the diodes, resistors, leds, etc.


Would i still need resistors if I'm not interested in putting leds? Or do you think I should just go all out and fill the pcb to it's potential? I feel like they would be in the same ballpark.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Calling this switch swap stressful would be an understatement.


Eek! Looks like "m" is giving you some additional heart burn. That is a board I would pay to have done. Does the plate on that allow you to pull the switch top?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Eek! Looks like "m" is giving you some additional heart burn. That is a board I would pay to have done. Does the plate on that allow you to pull the switch top?


No, it's all good. Just a bad picture with a bunch of solder flux left over from the original build. (Which turned brown when desoldering, I have removed ALL of the flux at this point though)

Plate doesn't allow opening.


----------



## HPE1000

It's fine


----------



## Sniping

Looking good! What switches are going in now?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a Hydra keycap from the same maker that I haven't taken a pic of. They replaced my Print Screen row.


Ok so now I am hunting for key caps because of this. Are all key caps "the same" or do I need to find ones specifically for my board?
My Razer has 'Razer switches' and I guess most other boards have Cherry MX - are the "heads" for the caps the same?

I hope some of that made sense









I found 



 so I understand sizing will be one thing, I'd probably only replace the more standard keys for now though like the example above.

Edit, I've seen some people on here say there will be an issue with getting key caps to fit but the video I linked advise that Max should be ok. Anyone used them before?


----------



## fleetfeather

Why would you 'ergo' a clear switch?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ok so now I am hunting for key caps because of this. Are all key caps "the same" or do I need to find ones specifically for my board?
> My Razer has 'Razer switches' and I guess most other boards have Cherry MX - are the "heads" for the caps the same?
> 
> I hope some of that made sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found
> 
> 
> 
> so I understand sizing will be one thing, I'd probably only replace the more standard keys for now though like the example above.
> 
> Edit, I've seen some people on here say there will be an issue with getting key caps to fit but the video I linked advise that Max should be ok. Anyone used them before?


i just received my max keycaps..will try to fit them on my old blackwidow and take pics for you tomorrow.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i just received my max keycaps..will try to fit them on my old blackwidow and take pics for you tomorrow.


You are the man! Thank you


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Why would you 'ergo' a clear switch?


Some people find stock MX Clears too heavy.

Also, I forgot to mention, I delayed putting this months KOTM poll up as I didn't think many people would vote from the 24th - 31st.









The poll will be up on New Year's Day, so you can still submit stuff for this month if anyone still wants to.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You are the man! Thank you


no problem.just spreading the love i've received on ocn.. the main issue with aftermarket keycaps for the black widow is the non-standard bottom row...do take note though that mine is the 2011 model.shouldn't be any difference except the cherry to kailh switch.do correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> no problem.just spreading the love i've received on ocn.. the main issue with aftermarket keycaps for the black widow is the non-standard bottom row...do take note though that mine is the 2011 model.shouldn't be any difference except the cherry to kailh switch.do correct me if i'm wrong


I found fully compatible MAX set but I think with this board, I'll just mess around with the more generic sized keys kinda like XNine did, making the keys I don't use often look a little nicer. It's so weird, aesthetics are usually the last thing on any of my lists...but it's all so perty...it's sucking me in!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I found fully compatible MAX set but I think with this board, I'll just mess around with the more generic sized keys kinda like XNine did, making the keys I don't use often look a little nicer. It's so weird, aesthetics are usually the last thing on any of my lists...but it's all so perty...it's sucking me in!


just give in..lol..i almost bought the vortex pbt on massdrop the other day but backed out at the last minute...can't seem to find keycap sets that i like on the first viewing


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Would i still need resistors if I'm not interested in putting leds? Or do you think I should just go all out and fill the pcb to it's potential? I feel like they would be in the same ballpark.


you don't need resistors if you're not doing leds, Diodes only, but might as well finish the board out, its a great PCB though. if they weren't so expensive I'd probably buy another down the road.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> no problem.just spreading the love i've received on ocn.. the main issue with aftermarket keycaps for the black widow is the non-standard bottom row...do take note though that mine is the 2011 model.shouldn't be any difference except the cherry to kailh switch.do correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I found fully compatible MAX set but I think with this board, I'll just mess around with the more generic sized keys kinda like XNine did, making the keys I don't use often look a little nicer. It's so weird, aesthetics are usually the last thing on any of my lists...but it's all so perty...it's sucking me in!
Click to expand...

Check out Geekhack. There's tons of keysets and keys on there from a plethora (I love that word) of vendors/artisans.

Also, if you really want to modify your keys, I'd suggesting going with a board with cherry switches. There is no other switch type on the market with as many accessories.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I found fully compatible MAX set but I think with this board, I'll just mess around with the more generic sized keys kinda like XNine did, making the keys I don't use often look a little nicer. It's so weird, aesthetics are usually the last thing on any of my lists...but it's all so perty...it's sucking me in!


Well it's official, you're one of us now and there is no going back, it is a truly slippery slope. I too started with a Blackwidow (about 2 years ago when they used actual cherry Blue switches). Then earlier this year I decided I wanted something quieter, so I tried a Cougar 700K with Blacks, and now after realising just how much I hate not having tactile feedback, and decided to go with something a little more elegant. I will soon have a CODE TKL with Clears. I also have a MAX set on my Cougar 700K, and have a PBT + POM Set coming from MD for my CODE. And all of this annoys me becasue I want to spend my money on water-cooling and other stuff for my PC, aaaand my car needs some things to make it Roar more than it Purs









But yeah, in short say goodbye to your money and quite a number of other things you were planning on buying


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ok so now I am hunting for key caps because of this. Are all key caps "the same" or do I need to find ones specifically for my board?
> My Razer has 'Razer switches' and I guess most other boards have Cherry MX - are the "heads" for the caps the same?
> 
> I hope some of that made sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found
> 
> 
> 
> so I understand sizing will be one thing, I'd probably only replace the more standard keys for now though like the example above.
> 
> Edit, I've seen some people on here say there will be an issue with getting key caps to fit but the video I linked advise that Max should be ok. Anyone used them before?


Finally fitted the max keycaps on my blackwidow 2011. the set is universal indeed. there are tons of spares. there are ISO caps as well and various sized modifiers to fit many boards. I got the translucent ones and they look great even without backlighting.




hope this helps, do let me know if you need more pics/measurements

on a side note, i find blues too loud now after typing on browns for a while....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Looking good! What switches are going in now?


75g lubed black switches. It originally had white switches which were kinda eh. I need to open all of the switches now because the diodes are mounted in switch. That is going to take forever. (168 switches to open







)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well it's official, you're one of us now and there is no going back, it is a truly slippery slope. I too started with a Blackwidow (about 2 years ago when they used actual cherry Blue switches). Then earlier this year I decided I wanted something quieter, so I tried a Cougar 700K with Blacks, and now after realising just how much I hate not having tactile feedback, and decided to go with something a little more elegant. I will soon have a CODE TKL with Clears. I also have a MAX set on my Cougar 700K, and have a PBT + POM Set coming from MD for my CODE. And all of this annoys me becasue I want to spend my money on water-cooling and other stuff for my PC, aaaand my car needs some things to make it Roar more than it Purs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, in short say goodbye to your money and quite a number of other things you were planning on buying


Yeah... I have 12 mechanicals now. Why? No idea.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm curious as to what it is, but I doubt it will be very revolutionary. With all the success that cherry mx is having, i doubt they will change it up much.

Maybe some larger production runs of consumer boards would be nice though.

If I could buy something ala filco/CM straight from cherry I would.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm curious as to what it is, but I doubt it will be very revolutionary. With all the success that cherry mx is having, i doubt they will change it up much.
> 
> Maybe some larger production runs of consumer boards would be nice though.
> 
> If I could buy something ala filco/CM straight from cherry I would.


The marketing is bugging me though "The technology used in today's keyboards, is actually far too slow"

I wonder if 0:26 seconds is a hint at what it is going to be.


----------



## Paradigm84

Looks like a backlit board with low profile keycaps/ switches.


----------



## Jixr

I don't think they'd be going optical, Not sure whats 'faster' than their current setup, anything measurable would be too small to notice is a real-world test.

I feel like a new switch housing or anything drastically different from what we have now would be a bad deal, and could potentially make all the aftermarket market obsolete.
but its just marketing mumbo jumbo buzzwords for now.

The last time they talked up like this was the RGB, while the switch tech itself is fine, I feel like corsair kinda dropped the ball a bit with it.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like varmilo is going to take a big loss if they actually produced all these models early...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-special-edition?mode=guest_open

To be honest though, I kinda like them. They are very out there, but that is also the reason nobody is buying them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I'm not really sure what's with the fascination of FASTEST PERIPHERAL EVER, it's diminishing returns taken to a ridiculous degree.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not really sure what's with the fascination of FASTEST PERIPHERAL EVER, it's diminishing returns taken to a ridiculous degree.


It's something they can put on paper to make their product better than everyone elses. It's hard to convince a customer your product is better without any data to prove so.

Just like how razer made a huge deal about the lessened travel distance and longer switch life. 20, 40, 60 million actuations. Doesn't really matter if your PCB/Controller dies long before the switches do, but customers won't know that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, but it's not exactly exclusive to keyboards either, mice also suffer from some bad marketing gimmicks.

_Our team of engineers in our high-tech labs have discovered that horizontal of the movement of the wrist can be damaging in the long-term and takes up unnecessary time in-game.

Therefore, we present the world's first 100,000DPI mouse, you don't even need to move it!_


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, but it's not exactly exclusive to keyboards either, mice also suffer from some bad marketing gimmicks.
> 
> _Our team of engineers in our high-tech labs have discovered that horizontal of the movement of the wrist can be damaging in the long-term and takes up unnecessary time in-game.
> 
> Therefore, we present the world's first 100,000DPI mouse, you don't even need to move it!_


Wait, you are telling me I don't need 100,000 DPI?! I thought it made me MLG pro.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait, you are telling me I don't need 100,000 DPI?! I thought it made me MLG pro.


Need them 720,000 degree ladderstall southpaw YY collateral wallbang no-scopes, bruh.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like varmilo is going to take a big loss if they actually produced all these models early...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-special-edition?mode=guest_open
> 
> To be honest though, I kinda like them. They are very out there, but that is also the reason nobody is buying them.


I like it too, but its not $400 worth of like.

Yeah, it just sounds like a marketing gibber jabber, maybe just hype to show dominance of their product vs kahils and the other copy cat switches.

The only change I would like to see to MX would be to alter the housings so the stems have less wobble.

As dorky and lame as the marketing game sounds, it works. Look at razor, you're buying an (arguably) inferior product for the same price as their old product. Its all marketing aimed at younger people who can't afford it. They see all the cool 'gamer' stuff and turn to their parents ( the real target ) who have the money to buy them and BOOM. big payday. It was super smart of razor to push thier items to be sold in best buys and other large retail chains.


----------



## barkinos98

eexactly.
the keyboards are pretty nice but $400? eh


----------



## SeeThruHead

I really like the case that comes with them. Would be nice to be able to get that alone.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Check out Geekhack. There's tons of keysets and keys on there from a plethora (I love that word) of vendors/artisans.
> 
> Also, if you really want to modify your keys, I'd suggesting going with a board with cherry switches. There is no other switch type on the market with as many accessories.


Joined Geekhack in the wee hours of the morning before I nodded off researching








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well it's official, you're one of us now and there is no going back, it is a truly slippery slope. I too started with a Blackwidow (about 2 years ago when they used actual cherry Blue switches). Then earlier this year I decided I wanted something quieter, so I tried a Cougar 700K with Blacks, and now after realising just how much I hate not having tactile feedback, and decided to go with something a little more elegant. I will soon have a CODE TKL with Clears. I also have a MAX set on my Cougar 700K, and have a PBT + POM Set coming from MD for my CODE. And all of this annoys me becasue I want to spend my money on water-cooling and other stuff for my PC, aaaand my car needs some things to make it Roar more than it Purs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, in short say goodbye to your money and quite a number of other things you were planning on buying


With all the builds I have on the cards, I was worried about this...oh well, at least my setup will finally get some aesthetic love








In regards to the keys I have the Stealth (2013) from what I can tell, certainly not the 2014 though) and it says they are the Razer Orange, that's not a Cherry right? Or is it rebranded or something? Was there a Razer model that used Cherry switches before they made their own?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Finally fitted the max keycaps on my blackwidow 2011. the set is universal indeed. there are tons of spares. there are ISO caps as well and various sized modifiers to fit many boards. I got the translucent ones and they look great even without backlighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps, do let me know if you need more pics/measurements
> 
> on a side note, i find blues too loud now after typing on browns for a while....


Dude, that looks amazing! The pics I saw online didn't really do it justice! Thanks for taking the pictures and posting them so quick. How different did they feel to standard? I was only going to consider one of those sets, just consider, but now I've seen it and learnt last night that I can get them locally in Australia...aww man...one or three of my pc builds may be put on hold for now!








(But not the one in my sig)


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah if I'm spending $400 on a keyboard it's going to be a Korean custom... Sorry Varmilo.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Joined Geekhack in the wee hours of the morning before I nodded off researching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the builds I have on the cards, I was worried about this...oh well, at least my setup will finally get some aesthetic love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the keys I have the Stealth (2013) from what I can tell, certainly not the 2014 though) and it says they are the Razer Orange, that's not a Cherry right? Or is it rebranded or something? Was there a Razer model that used Cherry switches before they made their own?
> Dude, that looks amazing! The pics I saw online didn't really do it justice! Thanks for taking the pictures and posting them so quick. How different did they feel to standard? I was only going to consider one of those sets, just consider, but now I've seen it and learnt last night that I can get them locally in Australia...aww man...one or three of my pc builds may be put on hold for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But not the one in my sig)






They do look surprisingly good. I was worried when about the translucency of the caps when they weren't backlit but after seeing them in person, I must say that the pictures on Max's website are accurate. The earlier versions of the Blackwidow used cherry switches. They then moved to Kailh switches in the later ones. Not sure if the one you have is Kailh though.

Feel wish, I prefer the max keycaps compared to the standard razer ones. The coating they used on it really doesn't feel as good now that i've tried PBT caps from Ducky and the Max keycaps....Didn't spend too much time with them since I was tired from a long flight. Will play around with them more today and hopefully purchase a DS3 today. How much is it locally? I got mine shipped over during the black friday sales and it was really cheap.....


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> They do look surprisingly good. I was worried when about the translucency of the caps when they weren't backlit but after seeing them in person, I must say that the pictures on Max's website are accurate. The earlier versions of the Blackwidow used cherry switches. They then moved to Kailh switches in the later ones. Not sure if the one you have is Kailh though.
> 
> Feel wish, I prefer the max keycaps compared to the standard razer ones. The coating they used on it really doesn't feel as good now that i've tried PBT caps from Ducky and the Max keycaps....Didn't spend too much time with them since I was tired from a long flight. Will play around with them more today and hopefully purchase a DS3 today. How much is it locally? I got mine shipped over during the black friday sales and it was really cheap.....


Looking at AU$50, so the same I paid for my keyboard with it's sale price lol. That said the keyboard is usually AU$130+ so I am a very happy camper - Boxing Day Sale paid off this year! (I think BD is equivalent to the Black Friday Sales you guys have, not sure)


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Looking at AU$50, so the same I paid for my keyboard with it's sale price lol. That said the keyboard is usually AU$130+ so I am a very happy camper - Boxing Day Sale paid off this year! (I think BD is equivalent to the Black Friday Sales you guys have, not sure)


That sounds like a reasonable price. I got mine, along with 120 white leds, shipped to singapore for about 54USD....all the best man, post up pictures after you put the caps on.....


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I really like the case that comes with them. Would be nice to be able to get that alone.


That case is worth a lot of money. The anodization is more labor intensive than 1 color, and the shape as larger and more complex than a normal case, which also adds to the cost. I doubt they could sell it for less than $200. $300 is still a sensible price for that case.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> With all the builds I have on the cards, I was worried about this...oh well, at least my setup will finally get some aesthetic love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the keys I have the Stealth (2013) from what I can tell, certainly not the 2014 though) and it says they are the Razer Orange, that's not a Cherry right? Or is it rebranded or something? Was there a Razer model that used Cherry switches before they made their own?


Yeah, I think (don't quote me on this though) the new Razer Orange/Green switches are a type of Kailh switch. I have the 2012 Blackwidow Ultimate I think, it has actual Cherry Blue switches in it. Currently that on is at work, but it will be replaced by my 700K when I get the CODE (the owner of the shop doesn't like using my computer because the clicking accentuates his slow typing







) I would be interested to see what yours and other peoples opinions who have tried these Razer switches actually is. Out of curiosity have you tried official Cherrys or only the Razer switches?

And after this set of Keycaps and my new keyboard I have promised myself I'll start saving to make my actual computer look nicer







I have a hell of a lot of saving to do for that


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yeah, I think (don't quote me on this though) the new Razer Orange/Green switches are a type of Kailh switch. I have the 2012 Blackwidow Ultimate I think, it has actual Cherry Blue switches in it. Currently that on is at work, but it will be replaced by my 700K when I get the CODE (the owner of the shop doesn't like using my computer because the clicking accentuates his slow typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would be interested to see what yours and other peoples opinions who have tried these Razer switches actually is. Out of curiosity have you tried official Cherrys or only the Razer switches?
> 
> And after this set of Keycaps and my new keyboard I have promised myself I'll start saving to make my actual computer look nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hell of a lot of saving to do for that


I've used a friends Corsair K95 with Reds for maybe 8 hours or so when I was putting his PC together and OCing it, testing clocks in games and getting a little carried away with some games when I should have been testing. I didn't like the feel of that one so much re feeling of the keys themselves and feel of the press movement. Also, I wasn't so fond of how big the gaps where below the keys - I imagine that getting messy over time, but I don't know, "living" with something is a whole other thing. I've tested some browns on a Razer Obrweaver and it was pretty decent but that was only for one gaming session, about 2 hours - I actually ended up buying the Tartarus instead and it's served me extremely well. I have played around with a mechanical keyboard at work but I have no idea what it was, all labelling was removed and it looked custom (some fellow IT orientated guys from the provisioning team).

The Razer Oranges in this BW Ult Stealth feel pretty damn good so far. I would dare say they seem a tiny bit noisier than the browns I used in the Orbweaver. The Orbweaver browns felt a little more responsive for quick movements while gaming. For the price I paid for the BW Ult Stealth and even the regular retail price I think it's pretty decent, particularly for a 'first' mechanical keyboard. I know there are a lot more options out there but we've only started getting the better ones in Australia over the past 2 months for a close to reasonable price. Of the keyboards I was able to "try through a hole in the box" (wow that sounds wrong) the Razer had the best key feel to me and with use so far I am really happy, admittedly, the sale price was also a key tipping point. Also my wife doesn't think it's too loud, I've heard some people have had that issue









I don't know what other things you guys would like to know, being a newbie to these, so feel free to ask me for anything specific, I'm happy to test, measure, etc, if anyone's interested









Please try to ignore poor terminology in this


----------



## GrimDoctor

The keycap hunt is on...my Razer BW Ultimate Stealth has a single row of macro keys on the left. Visually they appear to the same as the top row and the keys I am looking at are "R4". Are those side keys usually the same as the top ones?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The keycap hunt is on...my Razer BW Ultimate Stealth has a single row of macro keys on the left. Visually they appear to the same as the top row and the keys I am looking at are "R4". Are those side keys usually the same as the top ones?


I believe so. I think this is the same layout as the Blackwidow if you are interested.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The keycap hunt is on...my Razer BW Ultimate Stealth has a single row of macro keys on the left. Visually they appear to the same as the top row and the keys I am looking at are "R4". Are those side keys usually the same as the top ones?


Haha.
You were warned...








The side keys are likely the same size as the top rpw, but if you look at trhem from the end of the kbd you may find they are different height/profile, with the topmost one being taller, and higher towards the top, the middle ones being lower and flatter, and the bottom one being higher at the bottom edge than the top.
They may not be too, and as they are only macros, not alpha, matching profile shouldn't matter too much anyway.

As long as they fit, feel alright, and look alright, you're set.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Haha.
> You were warned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side keys are likely the same size as the top rpw, but if you look at trhem from the end of the kbd you may find they are different height/profile, with the topmost one being taller, and higher towards the top, the middle ones being lower and flatter, and the bottom one being higher at the bottom edge than the top.
> They may not be too, and as they are only macros, not alpha, matching profile shouldn't matter too much anyway.
> 
> As long as they fit, feel alright, and look alright, you're set.


Ok. I'm pulling the trigger on my first few then. $20 bucks worth and if they don't fit or work well, I'll sell them on









Are these keycap pullers all the same, just a different look?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I figure I may as well order one at the same time.

*The mechanical keyboard disease is real!*


----------



## cephelix

oooo.....pull the trigger faster!!!lol....just bought the filco majestouch 2 ninja tkl a few hours ago,and i must say, i am pleased. the browns on this are smoother than the one on my ducky premier( which is going to my gf)....
with regards to the keycap puller, my advice would be to get a wire one...the plastic ones that is shown tend to scratch the sides of the keycaps.. may not matter much to you since you don't see the sides much, if at all but for others it is a factor to consider.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ok. I'm pulling the trigger on my first few then. $20 bucks worth and if they don't fit or work well, I'll sell them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these keycap pullers all the same, just a different look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure I may as well order one at the same time.
> 
> *The mechanical keyboard disease is real!*


I would recommend a wire keycap puller instead of those plastic ones. The plastic ones in the picture there aren't bad, but I think the wire ones are a bit better.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Why would you 'ergo' a clear switch?


Because it feels soooo good. Like a clickless blue with a more tactile bump







I'll miss the clickiness of the blues, but at least know I can use the keyboard in more places than just my room. That and my roommate will probably hate me less. He says it doesn't bother him, but I don't believe that at all


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oooo.....pull the trigger faster!!!lol....just bought the filco majestouch 2 ninja tkl a few hours ago,and i must say, i am pleased. the browns on this are smoother than the one on my ducky premier( which is going to my gf)....
> with regards to the keycap puller, my advice would be to get a wire one...the plastic ones that is shown tend to scratch the sides of the keycaps.. may not matter much to you since you don't see the sides much, if at all but for others it is a factor to consider.


I'd certainly prefer minimal scratching. Those where the free option, or pay like $5 extra to get a wire one. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'd certainly prefer minimal scratching. Those where the free option, or pay like $5 extra to get a wire one. Thanks for the tip


I'd send you one of mine if you weren't in AUS. I definitely recommend wire over plastic.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'd certainly prefer minimal scratching. Those where the free option, or pay like $5 extra to get a wire one. Thanks for the tip


For 5 bucks it should be fine....Do contact Jersern on GH and see if he can sell you one though i doubt you'd find it for that cheap.


----------



## X-Nine

Grim, don't buy those crappy plastic pullers. Spend an extra 2 bucks on wire pullers. You'll find those plastic ones can scratch the sides of caps, the wire ones won't.


----------



## barkinos98

I have a wire one and that plastic one with the ring, and honestly, for 1x1 caps the ring is miles better and easier but for bigger keys the wire one works much better.
but i have a feeling the wire one is expanded so it doesnt work properly for small keys :/


----------



## cephelix

Happy New Year's to all you guys!! it'll be midnight here in Singapore in 2.5 hours......so wishing you guys in advance...









and here are the translucent max keycaps on my very recently purchased filco majestouch 2 tkl


----------



## GrimDoctor

It's the New Year down here, so wishing you all a great and safe time! See you on the other side! Thank you to everyone and onward, to more keycaps!


----------



## cephelix

i miss sydney,such a nice place..and totally not crowded....here's to hoping we all have a bright year ahead


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I have a wire one and that plastic one with the ring, and honestly, for 1x1 caps the ring is miles better and easier but for bigger keys the wire one works much better.
> but i have a feeling the wire one is expanded so it doesnt work properly for small keys :/


I can remove all of my caps in just a few minutes with a wire one since it can hold 3-4 at a time. It's easy to just pop each one off in sequence.


----------



## Jixr

wire ones can damage caps too, pbt is kinda soft and the wire pullers can dent the edges of the caps.


----------



## MalGanis2

Hey guys.

I'd like to get a QFR-i with Browns and ANSI layout in Europe. Any idea about where to buy it?

Thanks very much







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I can remove all of my caps in just a few minutes with a wire one since it can hold 3-4 at a time. It's easy to just pop each one off in sequence.


Wait, what? How does a wire one hold so many at a time? Curious about this since I thought the wire ones only pulled off one at a time. Could you post/find a picture to show it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Need them 720,000 degree ladderstall southpaw YY collateral wallbang no-scopes, bruh.


I used to be a pro quickscoper back on the consoles, never got around to trickshotting though, thought that was stupid









Not sure I ever lost a quickscope battle if you take out the aimbotters.

well... There is a reason I stopped playing call of duty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like it too, but its not $400 worth of like.
> 
> Yeah, it just sounds like a marketing gibber jabber, maybe just hype to show dominance of their product vs kahils and the other copy cat switches.
> 
> The only change I would like to see to MX would be to alter the housings so the stems have less wobble.
> 
> As dorky and lame as the marketing game sounds, it works. Look at razor, you're buying an (arguably) inferior product for the same price as their old product. Its all marketing aimed at younger people who can't afford it. They see all the cool 'gamer' stuff and turn to their parents ( the real target ) who have the money to buy them and BOOM. big payday. It was super smart of razor to push thier items to be sold in best buys and other large retail chains.


They are getting torn apart for this drop. 1 purchase so far with over 100 responses to the page. I really think 325 would be a fair price for a board like this. They should have stuck to red, black, blue, gold, silver, etc in solid colors though.

I am not sure many people even realize it is aluminum or what it costs to make aluminum cases like this. The price isn't bad even when you compare it to group buy keyboards which make 0 profit for the people running the buys. Not sure about quality on the keyboard though, the aluminum might be cheap and that is why they went for a rainbow effect, to cover up cheap machining and quality in general.


----------



## GrimDoctor

First keycap order placed








Might be a little of a wait, the gear is coming from the US, so maybe 2-3 weeks.
The order included one of these so my escape key will be happy


----------



## Spork13

Got my first cherry brown kbd a couple of days ago - and finding I like that switch more and more.
Still think I prefer blues ever so slightly for typing, but starting to prefer browns for gaming.
KBD is the logitech G710+
It's nice, but a little bigger than I like (really enjoyed the size of the Aorus with the numpad removed)
I just bought a CM Quickfire TK, with cherry browns and white backlighting.
While it lacks the dedicated media keys, it has all the ones i need on the function keys.
No macro keys - no big deal, I hardly use them.
The size I like, but retains a full TK pad, interated with the arrow and navigation keys.
Maybe this will be "the one...".


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Wait, what? How does a wire one hold so many at a time? Curious about this since I thought the wire ones only pulled off one at a time. Could you post/find a picture to show it?


Went ahead and made a quick video of it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Went ahead and made a quick video of it.












That looks like the keycap puller I've ordered now thanks to you guys


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the keycap puller I've ordered now thanks to you guys


woohoo!! I just got myself the ducky engraved pbt keycaps in blue/grey.will fix them on tonight and take a pic.hopefully it.looks good


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> woohoo!! I just got myself the ducky engraved pbt keycaps in blue/grey.will fix them on tonight and take a pic.hopefully it.looks good


I have this keycaps set and it don't look good on a k-board with LEDs.

The Darkgrey caps don't even glows.

The Blue caps only glows a little little bit.


Testpicture, my White Ducky Shine 2 k-board.

Thick Blue/Darkgrey PBT Nordic Engraved keycaps set from Ducky.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> I have this keycaps set and it don't look good on a k-board with LEDs.
> 
> The Darkgrey caps don't even glows.
> 
> The Blue caps only glows a little little bit.
> 
> 
> Testpicture, my White Ducky Shine 2 k-board.
> 
> Thick Blue/Darkgrey PBT Nordic Engraved keycaps set from Ducky.






Doesn't matter, my filco ninja has no backlight. Typing on it now and the PBT feels and sounds alot better than the max keycaps. and the laser engraving picks up the glow from the monitor perfectly. So now i can type in complete darkness and still see the letters....
The thick PBT gives a nice soft thock sound on bottoming out compared to the higher pitch one given by the ABS keycaps...

So I went from this


To this


See how the glow from the monitor gets picked up the engraving well even in a completely dark room?


Sorry for the potato pics.... only had my samsung S4 on hand.

One grip though, i had to shave off a bit of the bottom part of the wire stabilised keycaps such as the backspace since i think the stabiliser was hitting the side of the caps and getting stuck....shaved little off the bottom side and now all the keys work perfectly...


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've been hunting a plenty (but I'm still extremely new to this mech keycaps thing) but can anyone recommend a set of 1-10 and - = keys that will illuminate the symbols keys and fit a Razer BW Ultimate Stealth 2014?
If the heights are different to the lower keys, it isn't a bother. I do a lot of typing/work at night so visibility is the key. I usually remember most of them but at xx:xx am in the early morning that doesn't always work


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Does anyone know of a really small USB hub? I was thinking of trying to make a keyboard with an integrated track point like lowpoly did, but with the trackpoint in front of the spacebar. My thinking was trackpoint ps/2 > ps/2 to USB converter > USB Hub and then plug the keyboard PCB into the USB Hub.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Does anyone know of a really small USB hub? I was thinking of trying to make a keyboard with an integrated track point like lowpoly did, but with the trackpoint in front of the spacebar. My thinking was trackpoint ps/2 > ps/2 to USB converter > USB Hub and then plug the keyboard PCB into the USB Hub.


you wouldn't need a small hub if you just soldered the wires directly


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you wouldn't need a small hub if you just soldered the wires directly


Ohhh that's a good idea. Now I just need to look up how to do that.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Got some of these on the way now...oh god...the addiction...


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Got some of these on the way now...oh god...the addiction...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Got some of these on the way now...oh god...the addiction...


ooo, those look nice....was thinking of getting them but spent all my cap money on an artisan cap so it's a no-go.
anyways, back to your question about the backlit caps, would you be interested in this?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo, those look nice....was thinking of getting them but spent all my cap money on an artisan cap so it's a no-go.
> anyways, back to your question about the backlit caps, would you be interested in this?


Holy hell, I was in the last drop of those and there were 433 people and in 1 week over 1000 have re-requested it  Dayum they must be popular.

In other news my CODE still isn't here much to my disappointment


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Holy hell, I was in the last drop of those and there were 433 people and in 1 week over 1000 have re-requested it  Dayum they must be popular.
> 
> In other news my CODE still isn't here much to my disappointment


Whoa. I didn't even notice that. I almost bought a set or two but the secondary functions on the cap weren't lit up and I didn't want another repeat of my blackwidow. Now it doesn't matter though since my current board isn't backlit.
As I mentioned a few posts up, I got myself the engraved pbt set from ducky....feels nice typing on pbt


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Whoa. I didn't even notice that. I almost bought a set or two but the secondary functions on the cap weren't lit up and I didn't want another repeat of my blackwidow. Now it doesn't matter though since my current board isn't backlit.
> As I mentioned a few posts up, I got myself the engraved pbt set from ducky....feels nice typing on pbt


I haven't tried PBT yet, I have a set of those MAX Translucent caps that I'm typing on right now and they feel nice, I won't know PBT until I get my set of Vortex PBT+POM Doubleshots which will be on my new CODE, assuming it ever gets here







I hate trying to get int'l parcels around x-mas time.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I haven't tried PBT yet, I have a set of those MAX Translucent caps that I'm typing on right now and they feel nice, I won't know PBT until I get my set of Vortex PBT+POM Doubleshots which will be on my new CODE, assuming it ever gets here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate trying to get int'l parcels around x-mas time.


I think you'd like it. Then again alot of this is down to personal preference. I though prefer the sound and feel of PBT on my MJ2. Gives a deeper "thock" sound as the key bottoms out as compared to the max ones.

How long more before the parcel arrives?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I think you'd like it. Then again alot of this is down to personal preference. I though prefer the sound and feel of PBT on my MJ2. Gives a deeper "thock" sound as the key bottoms out as compared to the max ones.
> 
> How long more before the parcel arrives?


That's the thing with Massdrop's int'l shipping it's a complete and utter mystery


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> That's the thing with Massdrop's int'l shipping it's a complete and utter mystery


oh, and you are in NSW as well. i would take quite a while i guess........
all the best of luck man...patience is a virtue


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oh, and you are in NSW as well. i would take quite a while i guess........
> all the best of luck man...patience is a virtue


Well normally from past experience it takes exactly 2 weeks, but of course with everyone buying online, and the fact that Australia post are a bunch of useless prats (who the hell takes the 2nd of Jan off work?!?) It was, 3 weeks to the day yesterday, and still no sign of it


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well normally from past experience it takes exactly 2 weeks, but of course with everyone buying online, and the fact that Australia post are a bunch of useless prats (who the hell takes the 2nd of Jan off work?!?) It was, 3 weeks to the day yesterday, and still no sign of it


only 2 weeks? then where did i read that it takes around 3-4 months for delivery?
apparently the guys at australia post...lol.....just came back from sydney.....i still cannot believe how friendly the people there are


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> only 2 weeks? then where did i read that it takes around 3-4 months for delivery?
> apparently the guys at australia post...lol.....just came back from sydney.....i still cannot believe how friendly the people there are


The 2 weeks I was talking about is from when they confirm shipping of the item, which can be anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months after the drop, fortunately most of the drops I've participated in have been reasonably prompt


----------



## X-Nine

Don't worry, it's not just international. I've had items from massdrop take almost two months to get to my place in Colorado.

Ordering anything direct from WASD is extremely fast in shipping.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> The 2 weeks I was talking about is from when they confirm shipping of the item, which can be anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months after the drop, fortunately most of the drops I've participated in have been reasonably prompt


I still haven't seen anything of interest to purchase from mass drop.....


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well normally from past experience it takes exactly 2 weeks, but of course with everyone buying online, and the fact that Australia post are a bunch of useless prats (who the hell takes the 2nd of Jan off work?!?) It was, 3 weeks to the day yesterday, and still no sign of it


I feel your pain brother


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo, those look nice....was thinking of getting them but spent all my cap money on an artisan cap so it's a no-go.
> anyways, back to your question about the backlit caps, would you be interested in this?


Those are pretty sweet, I didn't know about this site. I'm going to have to ogle it some more when I get home and then inevitably succumb to it 









Sorry about the double post, multiquote is playing up on my phone.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo, those look nice....was thinking of getting them but spent all my *cap money* on an artisan cap so it's a no-go.


Pun intended?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Don't worry, it's not just international. I've had items from massdrop take almost two months to get to my place in Colorado.
> 
> Ordering anything direct from WASD is extremely fast in shipping.


my granite set came in 1.5mths later my order, and my happy socks (both) came in after 2 weeks the order was put in, probably has to do something with suppliers i think


----------



## Jixr

yeah, most of the keyboard stuff is made to order, so thats why keycaps, cases, keyboards and things usually take about two months to be made.

Clothes, bags, and other things on there are usually warehoused somewhere, and they just gotta place the order and its shipped.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Those are pretty sweet, I didn't know about this site. I'm going to have to ogle it some more when I get home and then inevitably succumb to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the double post, multiquote is playing up on my phone.


there are many others if you can't wait for massdrop.though i cant seem to remember any now though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Pun intended?


no pun intended....what's so punny about it?


----------



## Jixr

KOTM poll is up! vote for mine! ( which has been sitting in a box for the last two months lol )


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> KOTM poll is up! vote for mine! ( which has been sitting in a box for the last two months lol )


no you can't win any more


----------



## Jixr

CAN TOO!

and I still have 2 custom boards i've never entered before lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> there are many others if you can't wait for massdrop.though i cant seem to remember any now though.
> no pun intended....what's so punny about it?


Because caps are the currency in Fallout.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> CAN TOO!
> 
> and I still have 2 custom boards i've never entered before lol.


You got my vote! I've always enjoyed the look of that board.


----------



## HPE1000

Had no clue KOTM was up lol

Voted!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ooo, those look nice....was thinking of getting them but spent all my cap money on an artisan cap so it's a no-go.
> anyways, back to your question about the backlit caps, would you be interested in this?


Dude, those caps in black certainly have my attention! Wow, I joined up to so many new sites because of the keyboard thing and it's only been a few days









Do you guys know much about these or does anyone have one? Decent price for what it is?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/keycool-hero-84



Keycool Hero 84


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Because caps are the currency in Fallout.


ohhh...I don't play fallout....
haven't even had the time to play Witcher 2, Tomb Raider, Shadow of Mordor and Dragon Age as of yet.
Damn me and my need to publish papers....ugh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Dude, those caps in black certainly have my attention! Wow, I joined up to so many new sites because of the keyboard thing and it's only been a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know much about these or does anyone have one? Decent price for what it is?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/keycool-hero-84
> 
> 
> 
> Keycool Hero 84


These are using Kailh switches which from GH seems undesirable. Though I have no personal experience with non-cherry switches. Did get to test out a HHKB when I was in Sydney though....that smooth feel......









Other than that, if I remember correctly, for the price, they generally have a decent build quality.How many boards and caps are you planning to buy man? You're going to burn a hole in your wallet in no time.....You have to pace yourself or you're going to die a poor man with a shelter built out of keyboards...


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Dude, those caps in black certainly have my attention! Wow, I joined up to so many new sites because of the keyboard thing and it's only been a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know much about these or does anyone have one? Decent price for what it is?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/keycool-hero-84
> 
> 
> 
> Keycool Hero 84


Really?! A second keyboard and you don't have Keycaps for the first yet?









In all honesty though 84 keys aren't my cup of tea, 104 is the lowest I'd ever go.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Really?! A second keyboard and you don't have Keycaps for the first yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty though 84 keys aren't my cup of tea, 104 is the lowest I'd ever go.


Yeah I know...I don't know what's happening to me...it's taking hold


----------



## X-Nine

Go for something Cherry based. Better cap selection, more accessories.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How many boards and caps are you planning to buy man? You're going to burn a hole in your wallet in no time.....You have to pace yourself or you're going to die a poor man with a shelter built out of keyboards...


I reckon I could live with that







'
My partner on the other hand









(I finally found some reasons to test out the emoticons on this site)


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I reckon I could live with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> My partner on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I finally found some reasons to test out the emoticons on this site)


lol....same with me. my gf just gave me this weird look when I told her I bought a keycap for AUD7. She still doesn't know about the recent USD50 purchase I made for an artisan cap..lol....

Anyways, was reading through GH and saw this. Maybe it'll help you make up your mind on the Keycool. Generally they say the new Kailh switched are comparable to the cherry. Something to think about I guess


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Go for something Cherry based. Better cap selection, more accessories.


Kailh switches have MX compatible stems and can be interchanged on keyboards, they are almost identical in construction/design. As far as quality, who knows, but they are cheaper and easier to get for the keyboard makers, although prices usually don't come down much on the boards when these companies start using them so I don't really see the point. (For the buyer)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Go for something Cherry based. Better cap selection, more accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Kailh switches have MX compatible stems and can be interchanged on keyboards, they are almost identical in construction/design. As far as quality, who knows, but they are cheaper and easier to get for the keyboard makers, although prices usually don't come down much on the boards when these companies start using them so I don't really see the point.
Click to expand...

But do Kalih switches have the selection of stabilizers, plates, etc? To my knowledge they don't (but I could be wrong).


----------



## Jixr

kalih switches work with cherry/costar stabs and all plates.


----------



## cephelix

Kailh switches are Cherry MX clones so they should be similar in most aspects
This should explain things a bit.
The stems are the same as cherries so they are able to use OEM caps made for cherry switches.


----------



## X-Nine

Well see, I was wrong, and thus learned something


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> lol....same with me. my gf just gave me this weird look when I told her I bought a keycap for AUD7. She still doesn't know about the recent USD50 purchase I made for an artisan cap..lol....


You cheeky monkey








Right now it's a combination of me getting too excited and I've just sold $500 of stuff I don't need on eBay - holidays = cleanout - I should save but as this thread states, that notion is just crazy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Anyways, was reading through GH and saw this. Maybe it'll help you make up your mind on the Keycool. Generally they say the new Kailh switched are comparable to the cherry. Something to think about I guess


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Kailh switches have MX compatible stems and can be interchanged on keyboards, they are almost identical in construction/design. As far as quality, who knows, but they are cheaper and easier to get for the keyboard makers, although prices usually don't come down much on the boards when these companies start using them so I don't really see the point. (For the buyer)


I've heard some say the current Razor's are Kalih and some say they are different altogether. Does anyone here know for sure?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/23h48g/photos_so_i_investigated_some_razer_black_widow/
 states that they are and if they are, I don't mind the feel of them at all, as I said in an earlier post I prefer them over some of the browns I've tried, though I know the actual keycaps can make a difference from what I am learning now.
Here's an article from AnandTech, they don't seem to mind them either. Might be worth a go for $66. I think I really want to work toward the modding side of these things the more I learn, the soldering looks simple enough from the things I've looked at so far.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You cheeky monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's a combination of me getting too excited and I've just sold $500 of stuff I don't need on eBay - holidays = cleanout - I should save but as this thread states, that notion is just crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some say the current Razor's are Kalih and some say they are different altogether. Does anyone here know for sure?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23h48g/photos_so_i_investigated_some_razer_black_widow/
> states that they are and if they are, I don't mind the feel of them at all, as I said in an earlier post I prefer them over some of the browns I've tried, though I know the actual keycaps can make a difference from what I am learning now.
> Here's an article from AnandTech, they don't seem to mind them either. Might be worth a go for $66. I think I really want to work toward the modding side of these things the more I learn, the soldering looks simple enough from the things I've looked at so far.


Nice...that 500 could go a long way to help in your purchases..though, it might actually not by looking at this thread







. I have to sell stuff off too...I need to money to save.....
Yeah, the kailh switches aren't bad. see my link 2 posts up....the only grip they had was the pricing and the "cherry" stabilisers...but other than that it felt totally identical


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Nice...that 500 could go a long way to help in your purchases..though, it might actually not by looking at this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to sell stuff off too...I need to money to save.....
> Yeah, the kailh switches aren't bad. see my link 2 posts up....the only grip they had was the pricing and the "cherry" stabilisers...but other than that it felt totally identical


I've still got a lot of researching to do and you guys have been great so far, thank you















I think I will slow down a little on these right now, I have a bunch of builds I should be getting sorted, no sponsorship just from my pocket so far.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've still got a lot of researching to do and you guys have been great so far, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will slow down a little on these right now, I have a bunch of builds I should be getting sorted, no sponsorship just from my pocket so far.


why not try and fire a few emails to the various companies with your concept? who knows, you may get lucky and get the build at least partially sponsored....still better than nothing...and with your new board/caps, typing emails would definitely feel like heaven....


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> why not try and fire a few emails to the various companies with your concept? who knows, you may get lucky and get the build at least partially sponsored....still better than nothing...and with your new board/caps, typing emails would definitely feel like heaven....


I have but I'm more of an air build man, that's not quite so popular at the moment so I can understand that from a business point of view. I am getting some good results and about to get some proper equipment, anemometers and such, to get some proof together to help my cause. It may be enough to twist someone like Noctua's arm, though from my tests I don't know if some companies will be happy with some of my early findings disproving their CFM claims etc. Time will tell.

I do more work than gaming on my PC including a heap of typing...I don't think I will ever want to move away from mechanical now, the feel is too good!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have but I'm more of an air build man, that's not quite so popular at the moment so I can understand that from a business point of view. I am getting some good results and about to get some proper equipment, anemometers and such, to get some proof together to help my cause. It may be enough to twist someone like Noctua's arm, though from my tests I don't know if some companies will be happy with some of my early findings disproving their CFM claims etc. Time will tell.
> 
> I do more work than gaming on my PC including a heap of typing...I don't think I will ever want to move away from mechanical now, the feel is too good!


That sounds great.....keep it up...i'm sure you'll find a sponsor soon enough.
About the CFM claims, it's kind of known that most companies lie about that and the static pressure/CFM numbers are useless without a PQ curve or something like that.it's been a while since i read up on air cooling. I myself am leaning towards watercooling now to see if it will help with temps....at the end of the day if i'm unhappy with it, i'll probably return to aircooling.

Though you disproving their CFM rating isn't going to help your cause i suppose.... either way, all the best of luck to you


----------



## Blaise170

Personally I don't really like Kailh switches. I prefer Cherry for most things. Also, I'm trying to sell two new White Alps keyboards if any of you know someone who might be interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Really?! A second keyboard and you don't have Keycaps for the first yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty though 84 keys aren't my cup of tea, 104 is the lowest I'd ever go.


Well... I have 12 keyboards and only one set of keycaps.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That sounds great.....keep it up...i'm sure you'll find a sponsor soon enough.
> About the CFM claims, it's kind of known that most companies lie about that and the static pressure/CFM numbers are useless without a PQ curve or something like that.it's been a while since i read up on air cooling. I myself am leaning towards watercooling now to see if it will help with temps....at the end of the day if i'm unhappy with it, i'll probably return to aircooling.
> 
> Though you disproving their CFM rating isn't going to help your cause i suppose.... either way, all the best of luck to you


With most of them it doesn't really matter they match, they still perform very well and at the end of the day it's about the way you set them up








If I make a thread on it, it wouldn't be to bash on any brands, I'm currently doing it out of sheer curiosity. I've made some forced induction systems for race cars in the past, I find it interesting because of that I guess. But enough off topic from me


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Personally I don't really like Kailh switches. I prefer Cherry for most things. Also, I'm trying to sell two new White Alps keyboards if any of you know someone who might be interested.
> Well... I have 12 keyboards and only one set of keycaps.


ALPS eh? don't think i've seen one locally. though i may be mistaken.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> With most of them it doesn't really matter they match, they still perform very well and at the end of the day it's about the way you set them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I make a thread on it, it wouldn't be to bash on any brands, I'm currently doing it out of sheer curiosity. I've made some forced induction systems for race cars in the past, I find it interesting because of that I guess. But enough off topic from me


True i suppose....
and yeah, we've been off topic for quite a bit....back to keyboards!!
still planning to purchase the keycool one? if i had spare cash lying around i'd probably go for the topre. just saw the CMstorm one in a local store....SGD 289 is kinda steep so i'm put off with trying it out..but it the tester felt had keystrokes that felt buttery smooth though......i bought my filco for around 100 less


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> True i suppose....
> and yeah, we've been off topic for quite a bit....back to keyboards!!
> still planning to purchase the keycool one? if i had spare cash lying around i'd probably go for the topre. just saw the CMstorm one in a local store....SGD 289 is kinda steep so i'm put off with trying it out..but it the tester felt had keystrokes that felt buttery smooth though......i bought my filco for around 100 less


That deals ends really soon but I think I'll let it slip by for now. More research to do. It would probably be better to get a Cherry for a second one so I can compare and learn a little more








Topre's are a good board? Anything in particular?


----------



## cephelix

cherries are widely available and for a reasonable price as well....many different switches, form factors and styles to choose from...
topres are a bit more niche i would say, only because i don't see myself owning one







due to the price
the ones i know are the Realforce and HHKB....i know they have the uniformly weighted(45g and 55g) ones and the variable weighted ones.
Others with more experience would surely chime in on any info i may have missed out. Don't really know topre boards besides these few.

Oh, there's also a CMstorm one that is topre, but uses cherry mx compatible stems so you'll be able to switch out the caps to any mx caps.
the normal topre ones have their own caps which are not as easy to come by compared to cherry.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ALPS eh? don't think i've seen one locally. though i may be mistaken.....
> True i suppose....
> and yeah, we've been off topic for quite a bit....back to keyboards!!
> still planning to purchase the keycool one? if i had spare cash lying around i'd probably go for the topre. just saw the CMstorm one in a local store....SGD 289 is kinda steep so i'm put off with trying it out..but it the tester felt had keystrokes that felt buttery smooth though......i bought my filco for around 100 less


Yeah I have five Alps boards. Three of them are the exact same though...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah I have five Alps boards. Three of them are the exact same though...


I'm afraid to ask, but why do you have 3 of the exact same board?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm afraid to ask, but why do you have 3 of the exact same board?


Finding deals on them in different places. Similar to the two identical Model Ms that I have.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Finding deals on them in different places. Similar to the two identical Model Ms that I have.


oohh....ok...makes sense then


----------



## GrimDoctor

Do you guys rate the Ducky S4 any better than the Ducky S3? Based on personal experiences.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Do you guys rate the Ducky S4 any better than the Ducky S3? Based on personal experiences.


Never used the DS4, but I'm perfectly happy with my DS3. Ducky is a really solid company so I don't think you'll see many differences between the two revisions other than the different spacebar and case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Never used the DS4, but I'm perfectly happy with my DS3. Ducky is a really solid company so I don't think you'll see many differences between the two revisions other than the different spacebar and case.


The DS4 was the one I was leaning to before I got the deal on the Razer. $50 and used gift cards from Xmas guided that.
Any pros/cons I should consider if I want to mod a Ducky?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The DS4 was the one I was leaning to before I got the deal on the Razer. $50 and used gift cards from Xmas guided that.
> Any pros/cons I should consider if I want to mod a Ducky?


what kind of mods are you looking to do?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The DS4 was the one I was leaning to before I got the deal on the Razer. $50 and used gift cards from Xmas guided that.
> Any pros/cons I should consider if I want to mod a Ducky?


Depends on your definition of mod. If you just want to switch out some keycaps, it's pretty easy, but if you are wanting to solder in new LEDs or switches, modding becomes a bit more difficult.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> what kind of mods are you looking to do?


First thoughts...

Switch swaps for certain keys - WASD for gaming
LED mods for individual keys (though I think from what I've read for the DS4 I may not need too?)
Modifying a single button to work as say 'mute' since most boards seem to use a function key
O-Ring swaps just to see the difference
These may just be a general thing, not just a Ducky thing but I'm not sure. Other ideas I have would be simpler, physical additions more than anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Depends on your definition of mod. If you just want to switch out some keycaps, it's pretty easy, but if you are wanting to solder in new LEDs or switches, modding becomes a bit more difficult.


Soldering I'm pretty confident with. I found a guide for building from scratch. I don't have plastic skills but I am pretty handy with aluminium.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> First thoughts...
> 
> Switch swaps for certain keys - WASD for gaming
> LED mods for individual keys (though I think from what I've read for the DS4 I may not need too?)
> Modifying a single button to work as say 'mute' since most boards seem to use a function key
> O-Ring swaps just to see the difference
> These may just be a general thing, not just a Ducky thing but I'm not sure. Other ideas I have would be simpler, physical additions more than anything.
> Soldering I'm pretty confident with. I found a guide for building from scratch. I don't have plastic skills but I am pretty handy with aluminium.


switch swaps and led mods are doable and since you're confident in soldering it should not be a problem. for leds though you might want to do the sip socket mod....makes it easier if you want to change out an led so you don't have to keep desoldering. if that's the case, i'd still go with the ds3 with white leds and put led covers over them to change the colour of certain keys
if you're handy with aluminium you could possibly make a new plate for the ducky so you don't always have to desolder switches to swap and lube them(is this even possible with modified plates or am i just being idealistic?)

for modifying a button, you have to use autohotkey. there should be a few others such as sharpkeys out there for remapping keys. though i was told that the 4 buttons in the top right hand corner cannot be remapped for some reason or other that i forgot. for ahk, i can't wrap my mind around the coding so i never was able to remap any keys on my old premier.

o-ring swap is pretty straight forward...no issue there.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm afraid to ask, but why do you have 3 of the exact same board?


Why wouldn't you?
( from a guy with 3 pokerX's )


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Why wouldn't you?
> ( from a guy with 3 pokerX's )


well, not because i don't want to....but i don't use that many boards nor do i have that much spare income to spend on so many....as it is, my diving trips are already being put on hold due to financial constraints.....


----------



## GrimDoctor

Was searching for something else and came across this...something to do with my Razer if/when I move on...


----------



## kbros

I've been looking for an affordable 60% for some time now. I've been looking at the Poker II but it still seems like alot for such a small kb. Any luck with finding a 60% under $100?


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was searching for something else and came across this...something to do with my Razer if/when I move on...





that looks cool...not really a fan of the body of the razer now...but the rest look quite good....


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> for modifying a button, you have to use autohotkey. there should be a few others such as sharpkeys out there for remapping keys. though i was told that the 4 buttons in the top right hand corner cannot be remapped for some reason or other that i forgot. for ahk, i can't wrap my mind around the coding so i never was able to remap any keys on my old premier..


If you mod up your own controller, like a Teensy, then you don't have to bother with software and can use it cross-platform without installing the software everywhere. That's how my WY-60 and AEKII works with a Teensy and an Arduino Leonardo (same microcontroller, just different brands).


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you mod up your own controller, like a Teensy, then you don't have to bother with software and can use it cross-platform without installing the software everywhere. That's how my WY-60 and AEKII works with a Teensy and an Arduino Leonardo (same microcontroller, just different brands).


ahhh....my bad...i thought those keyboards that weren't custom and/or covered by biphany's controllers could only use software to remap keys.
i'm somewhat tempted to buy the pegasus hoof but i don't know if it'll actually be useful in my case since i can't think of much to remap except maybe adding media controls to my board....and to remap the right windows key to an Fn.....seems like a waste of a perfectly good controller


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ahhh....my bad...i thought those keyboards that weren't custom and/or covered by biphany's controllers could only use software to remap keys.
> i'm somewhat tempted to buy the pegasus hoof but i don't know if it'll actually be useful in my case since i can't think of much to remap except maybe adding media controls to my board....and to remap the right windows key to an Fn.....seems like a waste of a perfectly good controller


Depends on who's using it for sure. Plus, you'd have to write your own code for the controller, but it is really useful in any case.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Depends on who's using it for sure. Plus, you'd have to write your own code for the controller, but it is really useful in any case.


can't i use the AVR USB keymapper along with Flip to remap the keys? never done coding before
and from the link, it seems that everything is done on a GUI and not through code...i may have gotten the wrong impression though.....

Also for now i use it for basic functions...mainly typing and Adobe illustrator with a drawing pad.....

on a side not, just saw the local pricing for the HHKB boards....








SGD500 for the cheapest one..... eek


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> can't i use the AVR USB keymapper along with Flip to remap the keys? never done coding before
> and from the link, it seems that everything is done on a GUI and not through code...i may have gotten the wrong impression though.....
> 
> Also for now i use it for basic functions...mainly typing and Adobe illustrator with a drawing pad.....
> 
> on a side not, just saw the local pricing for the HHKB boards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGD500 for the cheapest one..... eek


Oh I don't imagine why you couldn't. I've never actually written my own, I use Soarer's and Hasu's firmwares on mine.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oh I don't imagine why you couldn't. I've never actually written my own, I use Soarer's and Hasu's firmwares on mine.


still new to the game so there are alot of things i dont know....i didnt even know about the various things that could be done to a keyboard till a few months ago.....


----------



## ranviper

K65 in reds. Love it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I've been looking for an affordable 60% for some time now. I've been looking at the Poker II but it still seems like alot for such a small kb. Any luck with finding a 60% under $100?


You pay a premium for the small size. I think it's well worth it! Having one myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K65 in reds. Love it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I hope you plan on removing that logo


----------



## Blaise170

The advertisement for this thread was right on point.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mine are never even close, sadly... right now its pianos for ads


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mine are never even close, sadly... right now its pianos for ads


Well you know, piano keyboards, mechanical keyboards, same thing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well you know, piano keyboards, mechanical keyboards, same thing.


*laughs* Except I have no idea where or why its giving me ads for upright pianos. I havent even been to websites for vat instruments of sampled pianos!

I miss how for almost a week it was feeding me actual techy ads... Was awesome seeing CaseLabs all over ^-^

As for keyboards, man I want a new one but it seems hard to find one with mx blue and dedicated media buttons.. From a respectable company.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well you know, piano keyboards, mechanical keyboards, same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *laughs* Except I have no idea where or why its giving me ads for upright pianos. I havent even been to websites for vat instruments of sampled pianos!
> 
> I miss how for almost a week it was feeding me actual techy ads... Was awesome seeing CaseLabs all over ^-^
> 
> As for keyboards, man I want a new one but it seems hard to find one with mx blue and dedicated media buttons.. From a respectable company.
Click to expand...

The Das 4 Pro is a magnificent kB with dedicated media keys and blue switches. No backlight, but if you don't care about that, that is your best bet. I just sold mine to a friend who loves it


----------



## Jixr

Grrr. USPS lost my package in the mail that had some custom made to order keycaps from a group buy on GH.
GB's are really really annoying. I've yet to be on one that hasnt had issues.
And of course no insurance or tracking number was sent with the package.


----------



## pez

I shipped something the other day in a bubble-envelope that was similar to the size I got my clear keycaps in before, yet smaller, and they still gave me a tracking number for it. It was like $2.50 at most to ship, and it was the cheapest option, but I still got tracking. It surprises me how cheap people can be (regardless of group buy or not).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Das 4 Pro is a magnificent kB with dedicated media keys and blue switches. No backlight, but if you don't care about that, that is your best bet. I just sold mine to a friend who loves it


It's definitely a nice looking keyboard, and they do have a good reputation... I'd just have to think about whether or not backlighting is truly important to me or not. I'm also tempted to invest in a quality soldering iron and take apart my G710+, swap out the LEDs, and also swap out the switches.... Really did like the look of that keyboard ^_^;;;; Too many options, too many ideas in my head it seems... ...Although I do need to get a soldering iron to FINALLY put those HexInverter.net PCBs together that I bought like two years ago...


----------



## Jixr

well, its coming from overseas, and typically tracking on those items are expensive.

And when you're shipping hundreds of packages, the extra cost can add up.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *laughs* Except I have no idea where or why its giving me ads for upright pianos. I havent even been to websites for vat instruments of sampled pianos!


That's because the ads are keyword based. This is a "keyboard" thread and technically pianos are a type of musical keyboard.


----------



## cephelix

@Blaise170 that is a coincidence....









i like the look of a 60%....just not sure whether i'll remember all the different functions on the layers though


----------



## Sazexa

Just updated the caps on my board! Vortex PBT double-shot. They definitely hide finger and skin oil better than my Ducky's default shiny caps. Speaking of, is there a specific way to clean keycaps that doesn't break down the coating/ink?

And does anyone know where I can find a silver aluminum TKL casing (one of those Filco/Tex/Vortex ones)? I've been waiting for Mechanicalkeyboards to restock them, but they just haven't!



Lastly, I'll probably be doing over my USB cable tomorrow. Maybe even tonight.


----------



## cephelix

those caps look good!where did you purchase them from?
to clean caps i usually just use soap and water......don't know if that's bad for the coating but it works for me.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> those caps look good!where did you purchase them from?
> to clean caps i usually just use soap and water......don't know if that's bad for the coating but it works for me.


I got mine from Massdrop! It's a group-buy website. They don't really have an keycap "drops" going on at the moment, but perhaps in another week or so they will. I've been a member of the site for about three months now and this passed week is the first time I've yet to see keycaps not on sale.


----------



## cephelix

ahh, the massdrop one...i saw that...but passed up on it since not all the legends allow backlight through


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ahh, the massdrop one...i saw that...but passed up on it since not all the legends allow backlight through


The only backlight issue I have with this set, is that the numbers on the top row above the alphabetical keys don't light up as I'd like. They're centered, but stacked, for text on the middle. So the format is something like:

! @ # $ % ^ & * ( )
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

And the light really only shines through on the upper half of the key. But other than that, I love these keys.

Related to my old post: I've found some extra SATA sleeve. it fits but it looks weird, being so flat. I'm going to try and find some regular cable sleeve and pray I can get it to fit over the USB connector.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, I hope you plan on removing that logo


Haha, I saw that it seems to bother a lot of folks. Doesn't really bother me so much. I don't even really notice considering I don't usually look at my keyboard anyways. But overall I am glad I got it. It's an amazing deck and I hadn't tried reds yet. Favorites have always been and still are browns, but the reds are very similar, and I like that.

I used to have a KBT race 75% with blues (amazing deck), but my right ear does this thing with certain sounds where it pops like I'm changing in altitude. Certain mice clicks do it, and the blues did. So it had to go. lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Soap and warm (not hot) water is how I clean keycaps.


----------



## caliking420

Got my fist mechanical keyboard today!









i went with the Corsair K70 with the red's.



So far I'm loving it, and don't know what made me wait so long for the switch.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> K65 in reds. Love it.


i had a choice between the k65 and k70, went with the k70 because of the number pad. and i like the bigger keyboard lol







and of course i had to go with the mx reds

what made you go with the k65?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The only backlight issue I have with this set, is that the numbers on the top row above the alphabetical keys don't light up as I'd like. They're centered, but stacked, for text on the middle. So the format is something like:
> 
> ! @ # $ % ^ & * ( )
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
> 
> And the light really only shines through on the upper half of the key. But other than that, I love these keys.
> 
> Related to my old post: I've found some extra SATA sleeve. it fits but it looks weird, being so flat. I'm going to try and find some regular cable sleeve and pray I can get it to fit over the USB connector.


It only shines through the top part since the LED's are mounted closer to the top.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It only shines through the top part since the LED's are mounted closer to the top.


Till now I've only seen one set of backlit compatible caps where the symbols and numbers are lit.
They're placed side by side on the cap instead of top and bottom
eg

! 1 @2 #3 etc

can't remember whether they're ABS or PBT and I can't seem to find them now


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> It only shines through the top part since the LED's are mounted closer to the top.


Well duh!








Of course that's why. My complaint was more of I wish they had placed the numbers above the shift-characters.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> i had a choice between the k65 and k70, went with the k70 because of the number pad. and i like the bigger keyboard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course i had to go with the mx reds
> 
> what made you go with the k65?


I had no need for the number pad. The only time I use a num pad is at work, in which case having a full kb is essential. But at home, never needed, so I prefer the space saving form factor.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Got my fist mechanical keyboard today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went with the Corsair K70 with the red's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm loving it, and don't know what made me wait so long for the switch.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that's why. My complaint was more of I wish they had placed the numbers above the shift-characters.


The problem is that they can't cater to a specific keyboard brand, since the Ducky switches are mounted upside-down lol. If they put everything on the top, then there would be almost no light shining through the characters on most other backlit keyboards.


----------



## GrimDoctor

How's this puller for $8?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291036433894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## X-Nine

It's really the same as any other wire puller, just with a fancy handle.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's really the same as any other wire puller, just with a fancy handle.


Quality wise it is cheaper feeling than the wire keypullers that come from ducky and WASD keyboards. It looks nice in pictures, but it is pretty cheap, the plastic is really light and fragile feeling.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quality wise it is cheaper feeling than the wire keypullers that come from ducky and WASD keyboards. It looks nice in pictures, but it is pretty cheap, the plastic is really light and fragile feeling.


@HPE1000 you've used the one I linked?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @HPE1000 you've used the one I linked?


Yes, it's fine though, I would get it if I were you. For $8 you can't really go wrong with it.

Potato:


It's longer and skinnier all around and the holes in the handle make it even lighter and flimsy feeling. But as I said, just buy it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it's fine though, I would get it if I were you. For $8 you can't really go wrong with it.
> 
> Potato:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's longer and skinnier all around and the holes in the handle make it even lighter and flimsy feeling. But as I said, just buy it.


That one looks quite nice








My board, Razer, didn't come with one so this should be a good starting point for now.
Thank you


----------



## Jixr

its a wire puller, they all work the same.

Also, my keyboard addiction has evolved.

"buy expensive keyboard because i type all the time"

so now I've just bought an expensive pen off ebay. $85 for a pen. Help me lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its a wire puller, they all work the same.
> 
> Also, my keyboard addiction has evolved.
> 
> "buy expensive keyboard because i type all the time"
> 
> so now I've just bought an expensive pen off ebay. $85 for a pen. Help me lol.


Just because they work the same doesn't mean they are the same quality.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its a wire puller, they all work the same.
> 
> Also, my keyboard addiction has evolved.
> 
> "buy expensive keyboard because i type all the time"
> 
> so now I've just bought an expensive pen off ebay. $85 for a pen. Help me lol.


a fountain pen? and here I thought 12$ for a mechanical pencil that rotates the lead as you write was expensive


----------



## Jixr

nah, just a regular pen. I've not gotten into the fountain pen game. I only wanted that one because its built basically the exact same as my $30 mechanical pencil. And I'm a stickler for having things be the same and match. ( which is why my home computer set up is the exact same as my one at my office, same chair, same monitor, same mouse, etc. )


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, just a regular pen. I've not gotten into the fountain pen game. I only wanted that one because its built basically the exact same as my $30 mechanical pencil. And I'm a stickler for having things be the same and match. ( which is why my home computer set up is the exact same as my one at my office, same chair, same monitor, same mouse, etc. )


any picture or links?would be interested to see what an $85 pen looks like


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, just a regular pen. I've not gotten into the fountain pen game. I only wanted that one because its built basically the exact same as my $30 mechanical pencil. And I'm a stickler for having things be the same and match. ( which is why my home computer set up is the exact same as my one at my office, same chair, same monitor, same mouse, etc. )


What pen/pencil do you have?


----------



## Jixr

Rotring 600

You can get the pencils on amazon for about $30, but the pens have been discontinued for 10+? years

I guess its just like keyboards. You can type just fine with a cheap keyboard, but the difference is the experience from using it.


----------



## cephelix

is the experience really that good?looking for something to use for my line drawings


----------



## Jixr

well, I work in an architectural firm, and do lots of pencil sketches and things, and In my free time I like to write, so having a good pencil to me is like a tool. I don't buy cheap tools.

( the pen though is just because I wanted it, and have a bit of play money sitting in my paypal account, and I'm Super OCD about having matching things )

I'd happily buy another pencil ( which i will, because the one I have is silver and I want a black one to match my new pen ) The weight is nice, is machined brass, all metal, and feels amazing to use.
There is a more expensive version with a retractable tip as well ( so you don't break it off )

Its kinda like a mech keyboard, fancy pens may not be for everyone, but I've really been getting into buying things that will last years and are high quality vs buying cheaper disposable stuff when I can.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Rotring 600
> 
> You can get the pencils on amazon for about $30, but the pens have been discontinued for 10+? years
> 
> I guess its just like keyboards. You can type just fine with a cheap keyboard, but the difference is the experience from using it.


I have a 600 in silver and I love it. Never knew they made pens. Got it off of Massdrop for I think $23. They come up fairly often in both colors, as well as in the 800 variant (which doesn't seem worthwhile to me).


----------



## Jixr

yeah, my 600 pencil is .7mm and I think once my pen arrives i'll buy a black .5mm

( there is a more modern rotring pen that kinda matches the 600, and I have it as well, but its pretty crap compared to the actual 600 pencil, was pretty disappointed when bought it, not in love with it, but didn't hate it enough to return it )


----------



## Dudewitbow

NCIX finally got their stocks of Ducky Legends, now to wait for it to get to my door =X


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, my 600 pencil is .7mm and I think once my pen arrives i'll buy a black .5mm
> 
> ( there is a more modern rotring pen that kinda matches the 600, and I have it as well, but its pretty crap compared to the actual 600 pencil, was pretty disappointed when bought it, not in love with it, but didn't hate it enough to return it )


Obvious question then: the ones (pencils) that go up on Massdrop every now and then, are they of reasonable quality?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Obvious question then: the ones (pencils) that go up on Massdrop every now and then, are they of reasonable quality?


They're excellent, as jixr discussed above. Solid metal construction and basically the best pencil you can buy.They are massively over-engineered, if anything.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> They're excellent, as jixr discussed above. Solid metal construction and basically the best pencil you can buy.They are massively over-engineered, if anything.


Good to know. I didn't look at Massdrop's history to check if the models he was talking about were the same as the Massdrop ones.


----------



## Nephalem

Guys, guys.... guys. I got a thing. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek























































































(Potato pics from the best DSLR in the house







nobody in the family is good enough at photography to warrant a new one that's better than 10 mp)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Guys, guys.... guys. I got a thing. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Potato pics from the best DSLR in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody in the family is good enough at photography to warrant a new one that's better than 10 mp)


That's a sweet board bud









Curious, has anyone here dealt with Ergogeek much? Not getting much communication from them


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Yeah I have a nice 0.5 mm German pencil that I got when I was there, very nice. It's a lot better than the cheap Foray ones that kept breaking.

On another note does anyone have a preference for a certain set of LED's for a board? I was thinking of getting them off of eBay. I know that they can't be too big so that it will fit under the switch so is there a certain size I should look for?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Yeah I have a nice 0.5 mm German pencil that I got when I was there, very nice. It's a lot better than the cheap Foray ones that kept breaking.
> 
> On another note does anyone have a preference for a certain set of LED's for a board? I was thinking of getting them off of eBay. I know that they can't be too big so that it will fit under the switch so is there a certain size I should look for?


1.8mm leds, 3mm round flangeless leds, 2x3x4mm leds, any of those.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, thinking of getting a new keyboard. I have had a cm QFR with blacks in the past and just sold a ducky shine 3 TKL with browns. The blacks where my first and was blindly purchased, enjoyed it. Then I learned more about keyboards and decided to try higher end with mx browns. I liked them in the beginning more than my blacks but in the end I expected more.

So now I want to try something new.

I was thinking of trying out the novatouch TKL, I can get it for 150euro shipped which is a good price I think. My concerns are how they will be like for gaming and if I will like the feeling of the topres. I heard it is a bit quieter than cherry mx so that would be a plus. It also has a clean look and is very sturdy apparently.

I was also thinking of trying a keyboard with mx red since I haven't tried them yet and I am a gamer and did find the blacks to be more enjoyable for fps than the browns but the blacks were too tyring and loud. But I don't find anything to my liking with mx reds in the area where I live(Benelux). I would take a cooler master just to try out the reds but they are all not my taste except for the QFR but it doesn't exist in reds here. So hopefully we'll see some new keyboards from them in 2015? A little less gamer branded and more clean looking.

So ultimately: novatouch vs mx reds, primarily for gaming.
Any insights are welcome.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Obvious question then: the ones (pencils) that go up on Massdrop every now and then, are they of reasonable quality?


Though depending on shipping and your location, they are just as cheap or cheaper off amazon. ( and they have CS and a return policy if you don't like it )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So ultimately: novatouch vs mx reds, primarily for gaming.
> Any insights are welcome.


Its just a personal preference. I know tons of people that game on reds, and I know tons of people that game on topres. There is no such thing as a 'best switch' or a 'gamer switch' Just use what you like.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its just a personal preference. I know tons of people that game on reds, and I know tons of people that game on topres. There is no such thing as a 'best switch' or a 'gamer switch' Just use what you like.


So you mean I have to buy both


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So you mean I have to buy both


Do you have no friends with those particular switches? or a physical store that you can try the keyboards out? worst case scenario you could purchase a switch tester, though this would only be for cherry mx switches.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So you mean I have to buy both


You make that sound like a bad thing...

I don't know anyone locally with a mech. keyboard, and the shops here only sell Razor and the odd logitech.
I've now bought 4 second hand keyboards off different forums to try blues, browns and reds.
Also won one with reds, and have a second MX brown switch one (TKL) arriving tomorrow...
Will probably try torpes out at some stage too...

Have given son's GF one keyboard (reds) and will soon be selling the other one with reds, and one of the browns. Will possibly sell the Ducky (blues) too, but weould probably get another one with blues, but probably with backlight and maybe another TKL

Switch testers are OK, but really can't beat actually using a kbd for a while.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So you mean I have to buy both


Yeah pretty much lol.

switch testers don't do much, and I feel like you can't really know if you like a keyboard or not until you spend at least a few days typing on it. ( and I feel the case/body of a keyboard is just as important to the overall feel of a keyboard as the switches are. Your favorite switch in a crap keyboard case will feel like poo )


----------



## Kimir

Just seen on fb that steelseries release the Apex m800, new rgb mech keyboard.
Look like a rebrand of the logitech orion spark with the same switches and the keys on the left. Without the weirdly shaped keycaps but with a fat spacebar lol.
http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-apex-m800-customizable-mechanical-gaming-keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Jesus, thats not a spacebar, thats a god damn brake pedal off an old school bus


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, just a regular pen. *I've not gotten into the fountain pen game*. I only wanted that one because its built basically the exact same as my $30 mechanical pencil. And I'm a stickler for having things be the same and match. ( which is why my home computer set up is the exact same as my one at my office, same chair, same monitor, same mouse, etc. )


Why not? I have two cheap Parker fountain pens (approx. R80 each), and a parker mech pencil (my father used the pen, but he doesn't like mechanical pencils). Oh, and I also have two cartridges, a pot of ink, and a syringe. I'm not paying for new cartridges.


----------



## Jixr

Mainly because I don't like fat pens. And the last thing I need in my life right now is another collection hobby that I'd throw tons of money at.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Mainly because I don't like fat pens. And the last thing I need in my life right now is another collection hobby that I'd throw tons of money at.


Well, you have a point there, considering how much you spend on keyboards.









Still, I found fountain pens to be far superior to the normal ball-point junk.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've actually not bought any keyboard items since October, but most of its been group buy stuff thats taken awhile to get in.

I still have 2 customs I've yet to enter in any of the KOTMS ( my nerd60 and my pink&rainbow poker )

Though in my pens I do have I at least have some nice parker refills in them.
( but typically I just normally write with a fine tip sharpie anyway )


----------



## X-Nine

Waits for his white vortex keys to ship...


----------



## iSlayer

Damn, haven't been here in 120 pages.

My Ducky Shine 3 is in need of cleaning, in particular the keys getting dirty/greesy. I looked on r/MechanicalKeyboards and their said isopropyl alcohol isn't safe for Ducky keyboards but not what is. Anyone know? Preferably someone with personal experience don't want to accidentally melt the keycaps or something.


----------



## Jixr

hot soapy water in a bowl full of those foaming denture cleaning tablets.

Should be safe. I use that combo for my keycaps all the time. ( but I don't own any of the cheap stock backlit caps )


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Guys, guys.... guys. I got a thing. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Potato pics from the best DSLR in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody in the family is good enough at photography to warrant a new one that's better than 10 mp)


garbage keyboard, let me take it off your hands.









the only thing keeping me from getting a Code is I don't like heavy springs :/ if I could get one in blues I would. Or Browns. Yes Browns....ergo clears is too much work


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> garbage keyboard, let me take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing keeping me from getting a Code is I don't like heavy springs :/ if I could get one in blues I would. Or Browns. Yes Browns....ergo clears is too much work


I got the Clears, absolutely no idea why anyone would want to ruin them







they're everything I love about Blues and Blacks with nothing I hate. It is in my eyes literally perfection in a keyboard, all it needs now are my Black Vortex PBT + POM doubleshots, and possibly some O-Rings.

On another topic, what would you guys recommend as a good soldering iron/solder sucker? I let mum feel these switches and she loved them, but didn't like the price tag or the spacebar being so small, so I plan on pulling apart my old Blackwidow and replacing it with Clears for her/dad. Probably end up getting some Dye-sub keycaps for it too if you have any recommendations of those too.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I got the Clears, absolutely no idea why anyone would want to ruin them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're everything I love about Blues and Blacks with nothing I hate. It is in my eyes literally perfection in a keyboard, all it needs now are my Black Vortex PBT + POM doubleshots, and possibly some O-Rings.
> 
> On another topic, what would you guys recommend as a good soldering iron/solder sucker? I let mum feel these switches and she loved them, but didn't like the price tag or the spacebar being so small, so I plan on pulling apart my old Blackwidow and replacing it with Clears for her/dad. Probably end up getting some Dye-sub keycaps for it too if you have any recommendations of those too.


I have a cherry brown and clear keyboard next to each other at work, I love the tactile bump of the clear but they are just to heavy for me. I may just be used too blues and reds that I have at home, coupled with usually using browns at work.


----------



## Jixr

unless you have a donor board, might as well start fresh. The BWU is going to give you a hard time finding keycaps for, and the price of switches isnt cheap either.


----------



## barkinos98

didnt know the rotring 600 was THAT old
i have one and its great, have 0.7 but much prefer the old rotring t 0.7 and the pentel graph 1000 0.5 for all day all around usage.
writing utensils, cars and watches are stuff i love the most


----------



## prava

Gotta share my new addition:




























Granite is probably the best set I have ever had... I simply love it.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You make that sound like a bad thing...
> 
> I don't know anyone locally with a mech. keyboard, and the shops here only sell Razor and the odd logitech.
> I've now bought 4 second hand keyboards off different forums to try blues, browns and reds.
> Also won one with reds, and have a second MX brown switch one (TKL) arriving tomorrow...
> Will probably try torpes out at some stage too...
> 
> Have given son's GF one keyboard (reds) and will soon be selling the other one with reds, and one of the browns. Will possibly sell the Ducky (blues) too, but weould probably get another one with blues, but probably with backlight and maybe another TKL
> 
> Switch testers are OK, but really can't beat actually using a kbd for a while.


Not sure where you are at, but I went to my local Microcenter a few weeks ago, and they had a Ducky keyboard on display that was a "tester" board. It was basically a keyboard with different colored switches on various keys. Assuming that put that in because they were sick of customers opening boxes to test the switches, haha.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Not sure where you are at, but I went to my local Microcenter a few weeks ago, and they had a Ducky keyboard on display that was a "tester" board. It was basically a keyboard with different colored switches on various keys. Assuming that put that in because they were sick of customers opening boxes to test the switches, haha.


They have one of those near me too.... its missing most of the key caps though.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> They have one of those near me too.... its missing most of the key caps though.


The type of keycaps on the board would affect the overall feeling of the switches and perceived build quality of the board as well.i so happen to fall into the majority, liking the feel and sound of pbt caps compared to abs.haven't tried pom though.anyone can enlighten me about pom caps compared to abs and pbt? That being said, i guess it's known, kind of thst ducky board feel solid.having owned a ducky and now a filco, i would say that both are equally solid. But i prefer the case texture of the filco though.

In reply to earlier posts, I've always wondered about getting a switch tester so i could just solder on various switches before actually purchasing a particular board but seeing the counterarguments on this thread, i've decided against it...

Still wondering if I should purchase the rotring 600? Or is it 6000? Don't know of it will help in my taxonomic drawings? Decisions decisions.especially since i cannot find it locally to test it out


----------



## Spork13

My CM QuickFire TK arrived today.
Cherry browns.
White backlight.
%75 size, but not missing any functions.
Could this finally be "the one"???


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My CM QuickFire TK arrived today.
> Cherry browns.
> White backlight.
> %75 size, but not missing any functions.
> Could this finally be "the one"???


it could be...what stabilisers does it use? If u like the build quality etc then it could. I cant seem to find anything that i like than my filco now, especially when i do the cable and led mod so i'll be keeping it for quite a while


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My CM QuickFire TK arrived today.
> Cherry browns.
> White backlight.
> %75 size, but not missing any functions.
> Could this finally be "the one"???


Probably, I love mine too.

Though not as much as my current rosewill rk-9100 purely because this one has blues


----------



## Spork13

@ cephelix - I think it's just cherry stabilisers, which I prefer over the other kind (forget name) with the wire, because they are a PITA to remove and replace.

@CSCoder - Yes, also like blues. Selling a bunch of stuff off now, but keeping this one (the CM) and my Ducky Zero (blues). Might flog the Ducky too, but only when I find a replacement with blue switches.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> @ cephelix - I think it's just cherry stabilisers, which I prefer over the other kind (forget name) with the wire, because they are a PITA to remove and replace.
> 
> @CSCoder - Yes, also like blues. Selling a bunch of stuff off now, but keeping this one (the CM) and my Ducky Zero (blues). Might flog the Ducky too, but only when I find a replacement with blue switches.


costar stabilisers and i do agree they are a pita to remove.i personally have no preference so i just go with whatever board i happen to fancy at that point


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My CM QuickFire TK arrived today.
> Cherry browns.
> White backlight.
> %75 size, but not missing any functions.
> Could this finally be "the one"???


The only thing I see being negative about the keyboard is the odd size modifier row and spacer so if you want to get keycap replacement ( once yours become shiny ) you will pretty much have only two options, stock kecaps or those translucent Maxkeyboards keycaps because the modifier row is 1.5x, 1x,1.25x, 6.5x, 1.25x, 1x, 1x, 1,5x.


----------



## barkinos98

granite being said, two things i need to get soon to make my life perfect:
-some extra keys for granite that i cheaped out on the massdrop
- vape juice


----------



## Curleyyy

Hey guys, where can I buy some nice keycaps from in Australia?

I have a DAS Model S keyboard with the blue switches.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Hey guys, where can I buy some nice keycaps from in Australia?
> 
> I have a DAS Model S keyboard with the blue switches.


I hope there is an answer to this question but I think it's going to be "America" I have yet to find an Aussie Keycap retailer.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> The only thing I see being negative about the keyboard is the odd size modifier row and spacer so if you want to get keycap replacement ( once yours become shiny ) you will pretty much have only two options, stock kecaps or those translucent Maxkeyboards keycaps because the modifier row is 1.5x, 1x,1.25x, 6.5x, 1.25x, 1x, 1x, 1,5x.


I didn't even realise the bottom row was non-standard.
Hmmm....

Pretty happy with the keys supplied, for now, although would like to replace the top (function) keys, with something a bit plainer - just F1 - F12 on the top and matbe the secondary function engraved on the front.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I hope there is an answer to this question but I think it's going to be "America" I have yet to find an Aussie Keycap retailer.


Couple here - but US might be cheaper. http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=cherry%20mx&spos=5
Don't forget Massdrop, but nothing there just at the moment. https://www.massdrop.com/buy?cat=mechanical+keyboards


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> garbage keyboard, let me take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing keeping me from getting a Code is I don't like heavy springs :/ if I could get one in blues I would. Or Browns. Yes Browns....ergo clears is too much work


I definitely agree. Sadly, the MX Greens are just too heavy for me and regular use, but I love the overall design of the CODE... Even if it doesn't have dedicated media keys. (I miss my mute button)


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> garbage keyboard, let me take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing keeping me from getting a Code is I don't like heavy springs :/ if I could get one in blues I would. Or Browns. Yes Browns....ergo clears is too much work
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely agree. Sadly, the MX Greens are just too heavy for me and regular use, but I love the overall design of the CODE... Even if it doesn't have dedicated media keys. (I miss my mute button)
Click to expand...

It's got a mute button. You just have to use the function key. I know it's not dedicated, but honestly, that was a gripe I use to have and now I don't even notice or care. Give it a shot, you may just find it to be the board you want. Clears might be up your alley if you haven't tried them before.


----------



## Jixr

I've autohotkeyed my F7-12 keys to be media keys. Most people don't use them anyway, so super easy to get your media keys back with that.


----------



## jameschisholm

Is laser marked the same as laser etched? I have a QFR just wondering if the "laser marked" is the same thing?


----------



## Jixr

no, the QFR is 'pad printed' basically just a sticker on top of the keycaps.


----------



## jameschisholm

My Ducky Shine 3 has 2 dead led's, do you think a full keycap set replacement on the ducky would be good? I'm talking solid keycaps though, so as to hide the 2 dead leds but still get the glow effect underneath....


----------



## Jixr

that really depends on the keycap material, thickness, keyboard plate color and keycap color.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well ive just taken some keycaps off my QFR and put them on a row of my Ducky (green led's), and at the top of the key where the led is, the light shines through slightly guessing that is ABS plastic, and what would be better, double shot pbt is it?


----------



## SLOWION

Had a field day with some Signature Plastics keycaps









This is a QuickFire TK with blue switches btw









More pictures


http://imgur.com/JsxKX


Also made a short video of my work


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well ive just taken some keycaps off my QFR and put them on a row of my Ducky (green led's), and at the top of the key where the led is, the light shines through slightly guessing that is ABS plastic, and what would be better, double shot pbt is it?


PBT or doubleshot ABS would definitely be the way to go, but as Jixr has said. It depends on the colour of the caps as well.Light coloured caps would still allow some light to pass through the caps. Your best bet would be dark coloured thick PBT sets. even then the glow might not be even. To prevent that, just turn off the LEDs since you wont be able to see the letters with PBT anyway.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Had a field day with some Signature Plastics keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JsxKX
> 
> 
> Also made a short video of my work





that looks nice. Especially digging the black/teal combo


----------



## CSCoder4ever

thas beautiful!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Had a field day with some Signature Plastics keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a QuickFire TK with blue switches btw


Awesome







worthy stuff








I love this set


----------



## jameschisholm

thank you for the advice, both of you.

If you were to keep 1 keyboard between the corsair k65 vengeance and the QFR, which would you choose? I'm hating the printed caps on the corsair, that I'm thinking of sending it back ( bought it to see if its any good), realising I'm in love with blue switches instead haha.

Just tried a 3 keycap row of the corsair keycaps on the ducky, and used the reactive led light effect, and after testing, the corsair keycaps let NO light through the top, and glow around the cap nicely..

EDIT, is this what I need http://www.cclonline.com/category/676/Peripherals/Input-Devices/Keyboards/Keyboard-Accessories/ ?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd keep them both, if applicable.

if you have to get rid of one, k65 would be the one I would send back.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I'd keep them both, if applicable.
> 
> if you have to get rid of one, k65 would be the one I would send back.


So the QFRs are a good board functionally? I must say, they are starting to catch my eye aesthetically. It's becoming a neck and neck race between the QFR and the DS3 for me.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Yeah they are. but choosing between those and a DS3... I'm the wrong guy to ask, I just get whatever since looks don't bother me... too much.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well I won't be sending the QFR back as I bought that over a year ago, However I've just bought the Corsair and I'm really worried about how cheap the printing is on the characters..


----------



## Jixr

QFR over the ( and all the other ) corsairs all day

Much more reliable, infinitely modable, and standard keycap sizing and layout.

And the QFR vs DS3
Simple: if you want backlighting, get the ducky, if not, get the QFR.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> QFR over the ( and all the other ) corsairs all day
> 
> Much more reliable, infinitely modable, and standard keycap sizing and layout.
> 
> And the QFR vs DS3
> Simple: if you want backlighting, get the ducky, if not, get the QFR.


Thanks for the tip









Would something like this be a good option for "try before you buy" when deciding on switches?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Deck-Cherry-MX-Red-Blue-Brown-Black-Sampler-kit-w-LED-for-Mechanical-Keyboard-/291058465282?pt=AU_Input_Peripherals&hash=item43c46fba02
Chose this one because it's local to me, that's the only reason really lol.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> QFR over the ( and all the other ) corsairs all day
> 
> Much more reliable, infinitely modable, and standard keycap sizing and layout.
> 
> And the QFR vs DS3
> Simple: if you want backlighting, get the ducky, if not, get the QFR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would something like this be a good option for "try before you buy" when deciding on switches?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Deck-Cherry-MX-Red-Blue-Brown-Black-Sampler-kit-w-LED-for-Mechanical-Keyboard-/291058465282?pt=AU_Input_Peripherals&hash=item43c46fba02
> Chose this one because it's local to me, that's the only reason really lol.
Click to expand...

In my opinion, no. You really can't get the feeling of what a keyboard is like with those sampler kits. One type of switch may feel good to you on just a single key, but then you buy a whole kb and you end up hating it. Tactility could really only be appreciated by true typing, not just pressing a single switch over and over again.


----------



## jameschisholm

here are the 3 boards



It appears I can change all the keycaps on the Corsair except for the windows key, spacebar, FN key and some sort of menu key on the bottom row.., the space bar has a nice texture to it...

So maybe just get a keycap set for the Corsair.

Thoughts on this set http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30231.html , just bought this set for the Corsair.


----------



## cephelix

Again, i second jixr...i would send back the corsair.and ducky or qfr, would depend on whether you need backlighting or not.i have no experience with the qfr, only with ducky and i would say the buoid quality is solid.led wise though, i cannot comment.i swore off leds after one died on my bw and pissed me off to no end. Corsair keyboards have a non-standard modifier row i think, which makes looking for cap sets difficult amnd potentially more expensive.and since most people want their sets to match, they'll usually get a board with standard cap sizes


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

New Cherry RK switches


----------



## Jixr

Just for clarification, there are no new cherry switches, the 'RK' is basically a new controller to help eliminate delay between inputs.

Its basically useless.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just for clarification, there are no new cherry switches, the 'RK' is basically a new controller to help eliminate delay between inputs.
> 
> Its basically useless.


Not if you have THESE HANDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> It's got a mute button. You just have to use the function key. I know it's not dedicated, but honestly, that was a gripe I use to have and now I don't even notice or care. Give it a shot, you may just find it to be the board you want. Clears might be up your alley if you haven't tried them before.


the code does seem to put the function keys in a spot that isn't anywhere near as irritating to hit (razer blackwidow is fn+f7 for some stupid reason). Clears could be interesting, but I'd lose the click I've fallen in love with. I do know though that the mx green is definitely not for me - twice I've picked up a coolermaster quickfire stealth with greens and twice its gone back because pinky and ring fingers just can't take it. Okay, I also couldn't handle it being a tkl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> In my opinion, no. You really can't get the feeling of what a keyboard is like with those sampler kits. One type of switch may feel good to you on just a single key, but then you buy a whole kb and you end up hating it. Tactility could really only be appreciated by true typing, not just pressing a single switch over and over again.


Definitely true. I loved the mx green on a sampler, but couldn't handle typing on them. Great firm touch and gorgeous click, but was just too much over time with typing.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that looks nice. Especially digging the black/teal combo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> thas beautiful!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worthy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this set


Thanks, these are my new DD


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Thanks, these are my new DD


DD?

Oh, and does anyone know where to find Black and purple thick pbt engraved sets?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Probably is implying "daily driver"


----------



## cephelix

thanks for the clarification man..... you kids and your short forms...tsk


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Eh, a number of people (but especially engineers!) Love their tla's and etla's. "Three letter acronym" and "extended three letter acronym" (aka four letter acronym, but its called "etla" because you can't say its four letters when it only has three...)

Some just forget that "dd" is common for a few things...
- when talking about certain things that 90% (on average) of guys go "sounds like a good size" but they tend to give those women back pain
- in mmo circles it means "damage dealer"
- and to some it means "double door"

Probably other things it can be too (DareDevil as a comic hero for example), and why I try not to use too many acronyms myself.

On another note, being 31 and getting called young is awesome ^-^


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, a number of people (but especially engineers!) Love their tla's and etla's. "Three letter acronym" and "extended three letter acronym" (aka four letter acronym, but its called "etla" because you can't say its four letters when it only has three...)
> 
> Some just forget that "dd" is common for a few things...
> - when talking about certain things that 90% (on average) of guys go "sounds like a good size" but they tend to give those women back pain
> - in mmo circles it means "damage dealer"
> - and to some it means "double door"
> 
> Probably other things it can be too (DareDevil as a comic hero for example), and why I try not to use too many acronyms myself.
> 
> On another note, being 31 and getting called young is awesome ^-^


ahaha......great explanation man..... I was thinking of Daredevil actually and the god-awful movie starring ben affleck.
31 eh? i'm right behind you. I'm 30 this year....









apparently my deal with the devil didn't go through....


----------



## HPE1000

Finally took some pictures of my latest board










75g gold spring old (not sure if technically vintage, don't really care, they are smooth) black switches with lubed springs and switches. Super black switch on ESC key. Blank black PBT keycaps with RGB modifiers.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally took some pictures of my latest board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75g gold spring old (not sure if technically vintage, don't really care, they are smooth) black switches with lubed springs and switches. Super black switch on ESC key. Blank black PBT keycaps with RGB modifiers.






That looks awesome!!!








super jelly now.
One question though, what's a super black switch?


----------



## Jixr

basically a black switch with a heavier spring than stock.

and ducky makes a purple and dark gray engraved set.


----------



## cephelix

thanks for that.....sounds like it would be fatiguing to type on for an extended length of time. fortunately it's only the esc button


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally took some pictures of my latest board
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75g gold spring old (not sure if technically vintage, don't really care, they are smooth) black switches with lubed springs and switches. Super black switch on ESC key. Blank black PBT keycaps with RGB modifiers.


Nice! Might be my favourite of the ones you've shown us so far.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> thanks for that.....sounds like it would be fatiguing to type on for an extended length of time. fortunately it's only the esc button


It is very heavy, I don't think you would be able to bottom it out during normal typing if the keyboard was covered in them. It wouldn't really be a possibility to make a whole board of them in the first place because the boards that had super blacks only had them on 1-3 switches but you could probably get close with sprits 135g springs swapped into some normal black switches








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice! Might be my favourite of the ones you've shown us so far.


Thanks







It's really a pleasure to type on. Absolutely no resonance to the board at all. It's just so solid sounding and feeling.

Only problem is the spacebar is thin ABS so it rattles a lot, but once a group buy is finished I will have another set of blank black pbt keycaps that will come with the proper spacebar.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice! Might be my favourite of the ones you've shown us so far.


I'm with you on that! That is one nice setup.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Some keyboard humor:


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Again, i second jixr...i would send back the corsair.and ducky or qfr, would depend on whether you need backlighting or not.i have no experience with the qfr, only with ducky and i would say the buoid quality is solid.led wise though, i cannot comment.i swore off leds after one died on my bw and pissed me off to no end. Corsair keyboards have a non-standard modifier row i think, which makes looking for cap sets difficult amnd potentially more expensive.and since most people want their sets to match, they'll usually get a board with standard cap sizes


I got this set http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30231.html with these 1x1 keycaps to replace the windows key, fn key and the key next to it, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/blank-keycap-singles/row-2-size-1x1-dot-cherry-mx-keycap.html on the Corsair.

So the Corsair will have PBT Black keycaps with Laster-Etched Gold Characters, and the bottom row which is none standard should look fine with those additional "blanks".

I'll post a picture once it's all arrived.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I got this set http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30231.html with these 1x1 keycaps to replace the windows key, fn key and the key next to it, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/blank-keycap-singles/row-2-size-1x1-dot-cherry-mx-keycap.html on the Corsair.
> 
> So the Corsair will have PBT Black keycaps with Laster-Etched Gold Characters, and the bottom row which is none standard should look fine with those additional "blanks".
> 
> I'll post a picture once it's all arrived.


so it'll be a mix of pbt and abs then?


----------



## jameschisholm

The whole keyboard will be PBT black caps with gold etch, but yes those 3 1x1 keys which I will hardly ever touch are abs, i think just blanking those 3 will look smart.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> The whole keyboard will be PBT black caps with gold etch, but yes those 3 1x1 keys which I will hardly ever touch are abs


well, post pictures after you've swapped out the caps...


----------



## jameschisholm

I surely will


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is very heavy, I don't think you would be able to bottom it out during normal typing if the keyboard was covered in them. It wouldn't really be a possibility to make a whole board of them in the first place because the boards that had super blacks only had them on 1-3 switches but you could probably get close with sprits 135g springs swapped into some normal black switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really a pleasure to type on. Absolutely no resonance to the board at all. It's just so solid sounding and feeling.
> 
> *Only problem is the spacebar is thin ABS so it rattles a lot*, but once a group buy is finished I will have another set of blank black pbt keycaps that will come with the proper spacebar.


Have you tried some blu-tac under the bar and thick silicone on the stab wires? When I get a loose spacebar, one or both of these usually fix it. I do the silicone fix first and then move to the blu-tac. The grease I use is Dow Corning high vacuum grease for lubing glass lab-wear.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Some keyboard humor:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw that. What is the shift shift shift all about? XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Have you tried some blu-tac under the bar and thick silicone on the stab wires? When I get a loose spacebar, one or both of these usually fix it. I do the silicone fix first and then move to the blu-tac. The grease I use is Dow Corning high vacuum grease for lubing glass lab-wear.


I might give it a try, I had considered some type of clay before. Ivan recently shared the surprise WKL kit for his pitch black keycaps so I am in luck since I will be able to have a thick pbt black spacebar that will keep the noise down but it would be nice to have some other solution in the meantime.

I will give blu tac a try. Do you think geekhack thick lube would be sufficient for stabilizer lubing? I still have some left over and I think I used it on the cherry stabilizers on my face w and it worked out fine. (It's probably on the thin side for stabilizer lubing, but it's worth a shot)


----------



## Badwrench

No harm in trying the thick gh lube. It only takes a small amount at the pivot points.


----------



## kbros

Hey all, gave up on finding a 60% for cheaper, so I ended up finding a great deal on a Unicomp Model M 122 ($52 w/ shipping). This thing looks like it's gonna be a monster on my desk. Should be better than the Cherry ML switches I'm typing on now.



P.S. Sup my photography bros (Paradigm and jixr)


----------



## Paradigm84

Hi.









And yeah, say goodbye to desk space.


----------



## Jixr

that thing makes a k95 look small


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I saw that. What is the shift shift shift all about? XD
> I might give it a try, I had considered some type of clay before. Ivan recently shared the surprise WKL kit for his pitch black keycaps so I am in luck since I will be able to have a thick pbt black spacebar that will keep the noise down but it would be nice to have some other solution in the meantime.
> 
> I will give blu tac a try. Do you think geekhack thick lube would be sufficient for stabilizer lubing? I still have some left over and I think I used it on the cherry stabilizers on my face w and it worked out fine. (It's probably on the thin side for stabilizer lubing, but it's worth a shot)


I just use normal silicone grease that came with my underwater camera housing.applied with a cue tip on the white thing under the caps and the wire itself and it's all silent now.granted i'm using pbt caps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Hey all, gave up on finding a 60% for cheaper, so I ended up finding a great deal on a Unicomp Model M 122 ($52 w/ shipping). This thing looks like it's gonna be a monster on my desk. Should be better than the Cherry ML switches I'm typing on now.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sup my photography bros (Paradigm and jixr)


that thing is a monster! What are the 2 top rows for though? Are they F keys?


----------



## kbros

^ Yup, F 1-24


----------



## sugalumps

Thinking on selling my full sized ducky shine 3, brown switches red led's. Wanting to downsize to something like a mini poker or some other brand at that form factor. How much would you sell the ducky shine 3 for in the UK, not sure what to price it at and what it's worth. Still perfect condition with original box and everything obviously and only 5 months old.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> ^ Yup, F 1-24


whoa, 24 F keys.....what does F13-24 do??

sugalumps: maybe you could take a look through the various sites and see how much a brand new one is selling for and adjust accordingly


----------



## Jixr

Do those keys work though? I thought people had to put in controllers to make them work?


----------



## kbros

Idk, I'll find out when it gets here. It was an impulse buy.


----------



## Sniping

That's a sick 360Corsa HPE!

I love the blank keycaps. The board reminds me of the clean look that Bro had on his DGE.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Has anyone bought clear switch covers from tech keys? Do they fit well? I was thinking of putting some on my 60% board.


----------



## Jixr

I think HPE has/had some clear switch covers, not sure where he got them from though.

I've been eying them myself as well. $30 for a 60% keyboard, and you never see them either

I think i'm going to try an experiment, instead of ~12345 etc on the top number row, I think i'm going to swap it to ~01234 etc

I work in architecture so I often input numbers ending in 0's and its so much easier to type 10 with one hand in the same spot then jumping around the keyboard.


----------



## Sniping

They help light diffuse more evenly, so there's some use to them. It helps a bit when you have a full keyboard of LED's.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That's a sick 360Corsa HPE!
> 
> I love the blank keycaps. The board reminds me of the clean look that Bro had on his DGE.


Thanks









Congrats on the click clack









I have some of those clear switch tops as jixr said. I bought mine off someone but they are the same as the ones on techkeys. They works just the same as the original tops but people say that the clear tops are somewhat fragile so I would buy more than you really need in case some break in shipping or you break them taking the switches apart or putting them together.

I didn't break any of mine for what it's worth.


----------



## Jixr

So recently I've been saving money aside because I'm moving at the end of this month, saving up money to transfer utilities, etc, and saving money is nice, but MAN, I've been so bored.

I'm one of those people thats always working on some kind of project, and not having anything to tinker on while all my tools are boxed up is extremely boring. ( though my next project will be moving my computer from a test bench to an actual case, and buying another 970 to run in SLI )


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So recently I've been saving money aside because I'm moving at the end of this month, saving up money to transfer utilities, etc, and saving money is nice, but MAN, I've been so bored.
> 
> I'm one of those people thats always working on some kind of project, and not having anything to tinker on while all my tools are boxed up is extremely boring.


I know that feeling. just probably not as bad as you right now


----------



## Jixr

Though its so nice having decent money in savings. but no fun not expecting a package to come in the mail every other day.
( though recently i've been doing a bit of ebay shopping on the side for other things )


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Though its so nice having decent money in savings. but no fun not expecting a package to come in the mail every other day.
> ( though recently i've been doing a bit of ebay shopping on the side for other things )


Don't you just love when you get a package in the mail and forgot what you ordered? it's like christmas!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Don't you just love when you get a package in the mail and forgot what you ordered? it's like christmas!


its the best.

Though I've ordered some keycaps in a GH group buy a few months ago, and USPS lost my package, and the GB organizer won't reply to my emails.

I'd rather not have a refund, I really want my keycaps


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think HPE has/had some clear switch covers, not sure where he got them from though.
> 
> I've been eying them myself as well. $30 for a 60% keyboard, and you never see them either
> 
> I think i'm going to try an experiment, instead of ~12345 etc on the top number row, I think i'm going to swap it to ~01234 etc
> 
> I work in architecture so I often input numbers ending in 0's and its so much easier to type 10 with one hand in the same spot then jumping around the keyboard.


that is a brilliant idea!! Now why didn't i think of that?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So recently I've been saving money aside because I'm moving at the end of this month, saving up money to transfer utilities, etc, and saving money is nice, but MAN, I've been so bored.
> 
> I'm one of those people thats always working on some kind of project, and not having anything to tinker on while all my tools are boxed up is extremely boring. ( though my next project will be moving my computer from a test bench to an actual case, and buying another 970 to run in SLI )


I have recently become quite interested in knots and their applications. If you just want something to play with until you move i suggest you check out site about nothing. I find the adjustable grip hitch really interesting. If you don't find it that engaging at least you learned some useful knots.

Also complex paper airplane designs are cool.

And to keep it on topic yeah $30 is alot for something kinda pointless. Maybe I would get enough just for the outside ring of switches so i could still see them.


----------



## Blze001

Question for you mechanical keyboard guru's: I type rather hard, should I look into getting those o-ring dampeners to keep the keys from bottoming out? Also, is there a size that works better for MX browns, or is the 0.2mm vs 0.4mm a personal preference still?


----------



## Spork13

I'm no guru - but having learned to type on an old fashioned typewriter I tend to bash the keys too.
O-rings if you want quieter, if the noise doesn't bother you (or family/co-workers) then don't bother.
If you're real heavy handed and want O-rings, the thicker ones will probably be better.


----------



## Jixr

also there is nothing wrong with bottoming out. its just another elitist idea "I don't bottom out because i type properly"


----------



## cephelix

so long as the sound doesn't bother you or anyone else, it's ok....


----------



## Jixr

And if it dosen't bother you, but bothers others, then just type heavily with a loud productive authoritative CLACK CLACK CLACK


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> And if it dosen't bother you, but bothers others, then just type heavily with a loud productive authoritative CLACK CLACK CLACK


This ^


----------



## PaparasGT

Just don't smash them.


----------



## Jixr

Get yourself one of the Old IBM keyboards that has a speaker in it that beeps on each key input. Thats what you need.


----------



## Blze001

You guys manage to be helpful and useless at the same time, it's impressive.









So it's another personal preference, bottoming out won't hurt the board. What I needed to know, thanks.


----------



## PaparasGT

Bottoming from normal use, no. But if you smash it hard, like the "angry german kid" from the well known viral video, you' re gona destroy it.


----------



## Jixr

seems like too much effort to try to not bottom out.

Though I typically use linear switches, and even with blacks, its hard for me to not bottom out every time.
but yeah, it won't hurt anything, and its not 'bad' to bottom out.


----------



## kbros

The Model M will be here today. Funny story about this thing. So apparently the seller has had bad luck with these things breaking during shipping, must be some cable inside that comes loose or something. BUT, he was getting a crap ton of negative ratings on ebay, and ebay is his full time job. He said he's about to be kicked off ebay for the ratings hes gotten from these keyboards. So he's selling the rest of the stock as a lot of 60 or so, auction, with no reserve. He changed the listing since I bought mine so he said he'll just give me a full refund whether it works or not. Moral of the story, if it works or not, *I got a free Model M.* Let's hope it works!


----------



## Jixr

just a heads up if you're mobo does not have a ps2 port you'll need a powered ps2 to usb converter. ( $5-10 )


----------



## kbros

It's USB, and also, it's officially DOA. Windows detects it, installs it, but it doesn't register. Apparently this keyboard has had a few cases of this, posted on other forums. Already got my money back so no biggie. I'll stick with the Cherry G84 for now.


----------



## cephelix

is it a simple fix for the model m?


----------



## kbros

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Well, mine's apparently dead.
> 
> I plugged it in, it does all the normal happy new-device-on-USB stuff, and the LEDs synch with those on the other keyboard, but it's not sending any keystrokes at all.
> 
> I installed a USB sniffer, and it just isn't even sending traffic. The device identifies correctly (Surf Ruffian 122 Keyboard v2.50 apparently... what a name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Even removing the controller and shorting the membrane contacts pins on its edges directly does nothing.
> 
> The only thing I can think is "defective controller" or "wildly messed up internals somehow"
> 
> Update... it seems to be loose membrane contact... after some finagling, I can get it to respond to *some* keys, and map others to complete nonsense.
> 
> I suspect what's gone wrong is the little piece of soft foam that tensions the membrane against the PCB has become soft and distorted, making it provide poor contact and shorts.
> 
> For whatever respect I have for Unicomp and their products, this is the second board I've had difficulty with the membrane attachment. Bought a used Customizer 104 in 2009, ended up wrecking the holes that held the membrane in line at the connector. The old style "edge connector" used on 1391401s seems much more bulletproof.






SOURCE

Another person that had the same issue.


----------



## luckyduck

This is a Unicomp 122 key being talked about. The ones from the seller have lots of issues for whatever reason. Maybe these were factory rejects or something and the construction sounds like its pretty iffy compared to later models or IBM M's. Generally these things are relatively rugged. Pretty sweet you got one for free. I wish I was that lucky. Even being DOA if nothing else its good for parts. Keycaps are probably worth 15-25USD and springs probably the same, not including other parts that could be worth money like the shell.


----------



## kbros

Should I disassemble it and sell parts individually? I feel like that would be more profitable- people usually only need a certain thing- and it would keep shipping costs down.


----------



## Jixr

parting stuff out is usually pretty profitable, but can take time to find buyers.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Should I disassemble it and sell parts individually? I feel like that would be more profitable- people usually only need a certain thing- and it would keep shipping costs down.


If you are just looking for profits, yeah that is probably your best bet. However it could be a fun project as well, if you are into that type of thing.


----------



## kbros

Took all the keycaps off, did some product photography, I'll throw them on eBay. Couldn't get the case apart. Despite my father being a contractor, I couldn't find a socket that was narrow enough to fit into the recessed spot where the bolts are. So unless there's some way of getting the springs off w/o taking the case apart, the springs are staying in.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, It uses like a 5.5 mm bolt and I ended up having to go to an autozone to buy a socket that is that size yet long and skinny enough to fit.


----------



## luckyduck

There isn't. You need a 7/32 or 5.5 MM thin wall socket to open the case. I got mine for a few dollars at menards. Also once you open the case you would need to cut the plastic rivets that hold the metal plate to the top housing. (note it is something that is not able to be undone without a bolt or screw mod to put it back together).

One other thing, I don't have personal experience selling key caps on ebay. IDK how many people would look for a whole set vs individual keys. Personally I'm lazy so I would sell a full set, however selling individually would likely give you more profit along with a ton more work. Thinking about this, I would actually be interested in the set but idk if now is the right time for me to buy or not.


----------



## Jixr

On my project list is to bolt mod both of my M's Won't be happening for a month or so though.


----------



## kbros

Thanks for the tips guys! I'm most likely ordering a QFR tomorrow when B&H reopens. I believe it's on back-order for 7-14 days till they get a new shipment in. They won't charge me until they actually ship it out so if I find a better deal somewhere else I'll cancel it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> On my project list is to bolt mod both of my M's Won't be happening for a month or so though.


Bolt mods are a serious pain in the arse. I spent about 45 minutes getting the plastic rivets shaved down all the way and cut my finger down to the bone with a razor blade, then I spent about another 45 minutes drilling all the holes, then I spent an hour putting on all the nuts and bolts just to realize that I had one hammer/spring seated incorrectly so I had to undo all the nuts and bolts, then I re-did it again just to realize that I put the membrane layers on in the wrong order, so I had to re-do it again just to realize that I had the spacebar hammer/spring seated in the wrong hole, then I had to re-do it one more time and I finally got it right. Be careful to check what is underneath the plastic rivet before you drill a hole because you might screw up a stabilizer like I did. Luckily I was able to find all the tools I needed in my Dad's ancient toolbox. Also, if your spacebar stabilizers are broken or in bad shape you can use 7/32" SAE washers to do this (not my pic):
http://deskthority.net/want-to-buy-f56/ibm-f-to-m-space-bar-stabilizer-t9420.html
I added some electrical tape inside of my washers to give them a tighter fit, and my spacebar is super sturdy now.

I finally got my GPU (970 G2 Gaming) and got a start on my water cooling setup (Swiftech H220-X), so I can finally get back into keyboards. My infinity keyboard should come by the end of January, and my Keycool rainbow caps should be here early/mid February. I have been using my Model M as my daily driver since October now and I think it might be a little weird to go from buckling spring to MX black.


----------



## Angrychair

well I'm going to buy another mech keyboard, for work use. Needs to be fullsize. Wanting either Browns or Clears.

the only boards I have in mind is a Code with clears. I'm not even dead set on backlighting since it's for work. I might go for a WASD V2 instead.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ok so I managed to pull apart my duckyshine and I noticed what was broken, How do I go about replacing this little board so I can use my ducky again?


----------



## davcc22

you could always solder a new one on there https://www.sparkfun.com/products/587


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> you could always solder a new one on there https://www.sparkfun.com/products/587


Um it just connects with a connector....

I just need a new one of those little boards.
I cant Solder.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

haha I fixed my Ducky Shine, typing on it right now.

Someone on my guild suggested I do wire to wire, and i was like "well its broke anyways worst that could happen is it still doesnt work, right?

I stripped the wires, and tied them together and









I got my MX Blues back.

Pics here:


http://imgur.com/AfwyX


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> haha I fixed my Ducky Shine, typing on it right now.
> 
> Someone on my guild suggested I do wire to wire, and i was like "well its broke anyways worst that could happen is it still doesnt work, right?
> 
> I stripped the wires, and tied them together and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my MX Blues back.
> 
> Pics here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AfwyX


Thats what I was going to suggest. just make it hard wired, match the colors from any old usb cable, and pow!, should work just fine.


----------



## kbros

You all might hate me. But I bought something with Kailh switches. I don't think the QFR's are coming back because the new QFR-i's are out now. SOO, I bought a Themaltake Poseidon Z with the Kailh blue switches, for, erm, science. FOR SCIENCE! Has a 5 year warranty so if this chinese switch IS actually inferior to the german one, I'll be fine. Also where do I get the cute lil single keycaps that some people put on their ESC key?

Example:


----------



## Paradigm84

techkeys.us has a decent selection, as does keypop.


----------



## kbros

Thanks, you guys are very helpful.


----------



## Jixr

QFR's are still in production according to one of the corsair reps on OCN, but just super hard to find.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> QFR's are still in production according to one of the corsair reps on OCN, but just super hard to find.


You probably mean Coolermaster


----------



## kbros

ALL the websites I looked at had them backordered, and if they had them they were $50 overpriced. Most sites said the "incoming shipment" had 0 units, which led me to believe they weren't getting anymore lol.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> You probably mean Coolermaster


yeah sorry.

The problem is mechanical keyboards are exploding in popularity, and cherry can only produce so many switches, and companies are buying them all up. Put that with the best bang for the buck keyboard on the market, then you're going to have quite a demand for them.

Buying used is always an option though.


----------



## barkinos98

if any one of you guys have brobots or skulls to sell hit me up pls
ive been looking for one for a qhile now but no one wants to sell they just want to trade


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> You all might hate me. But I bought something with Kailh switches. I don't think the QFR's are coming back because the new QFR-i's are out now. SOO, I bought a Themaltake Poseidon Z with the Kailh blue switches, for, erm, science. FOR SCIENCE! Has a 5 year warranty so if this chinese switch IS actually inferior to the german one, I'll be fine. Also where do I get the cute lil single keycaps that some people put on their ESC key?
> 
> Example:


OCN Key pls.

Nothing wrong with Kahli switches. I like the Razer Orange switches better than the MX Brows, and I'm not the only one whom has said that either.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if any one of you guys have brobots or skulls to sell hit me up pls
> ive been looking for one for a qhile now but no one wants to sell they just want to trade


Good luck.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OCN Key pls.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Kahli switches. I like the Razer Orange switches better than the MX Brows, and I'm not the only one whom has said that either.


Don't imagine there will be any more for sale for a while.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't imagine there will be any more for sale for a while.


Why you tease me like this









I've been wanting one for over a year now.


----------



## barkinos98

i need a decent artisan keycap to complement my boring and lpain granite set...
i have a honey warmaster and a monster green gasmask on the way but id kill to own a skull or clack...


----------



## Paradigm84

The only novelty keycap I'd consider buying is one of the metal BroBots, ideally the steel one, they just look sweet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The only novelty keycap I'd consider buying is one of the metal BroBots, ideally the steel one, they just look sweet.


Custom key caps I want are the following:

- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (Old School)
- Pokeball
- Radiation/Biohazard Symbol
- Transformer Emblems


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> haha I fixed my Ducky Shine, typing on it right now.
> 
> Someone on my guild suggested I do wire to wire, and i was like "well its broke anyways worst that could happen is it still doesnt work, right?
> 
> I stripped the wires, and tied them together and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my MX Blues back.
> 
> Pics here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AfwyX


I highly recommend buying a few wire terminals and a crimper. Tying them together is not a good way to bind wires. Since you don't want to solder, crimping is an easy way to get a solid electrical connection without any skills required.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i need a decent artisan keycap to complement my boring and lpain granite set...
> i have a honey warmaster and a monster green gasmask on the way but id kill to own a skull or clack...


Click clack has been running a sale on GH for a while now and it will go one for some time too. You really need to be glued to the website to win though.

There is a minimum membership length to enter so he knows you didnt just make an account to enter for his sale but you have had an account there for some time though if I remember correctly.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I highly recommend buying a few wire terminals and a crimper. Tying them together is not a good way to bind wires. Since you don't want to solder, crimping is an easy way to get a solid electrical connection without any skills required.


that's about as good as it's gonna get really.

It works fine now so I'm not worried at this point and there's electrical tape woven between them to isolate each wire. Beyond this I'm not gonna open this thing up again.
It works, so I'm not gonna screw with it.

This is the same way I build USB fan cables.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OCN Key pls.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Kahli switches. I like the Razer Orange switches better than the MX Brows, and I'm not the only one whom has said that either.


Wait? So everyone on OCN isn't an elitest?! Kappa. Also I lubed the ml switches in my Cherry G84 so I'm typing this on the on screen kb while the fumes die down.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Wait? So everyone on OCN isn't an elitest?! Kappa. Also I lubed the ml switches in my Cherry G84 so I'm typing this on the on screen kb while the fumes die down.


I've tried Kailhs, I just don't like them.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Wait? So everyone on OCN isn't an elitest?! Kappa. Also I lubed the ml switches in my Cherry G84 so I'm typing this on the on screen kb while the fumes die down.


there will always be an elitist, but the barrier that keeps people from trying Kailh switchs is a lack of a tester, its new, and only a small handful of people have actually used them. Most people cannot really "recommend" them if they haven't at least tried the switch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Wait? So everyone on OCN isn't an elitest?! Kappa. Also I lubed the ml switches in my Cherry G84 so I'm typing this on the on screen kb while the fumes die down.


Um I own an alienware, well 3, I know full well that Elitism is a buncha bullcrap, and unwarranted.
I take everything at facevalue.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i need a decent artisan keycap to complement my boring and lpain granite set...
> i have a honey warmaster and a monster green gasmask on the way but id kill to own a skull or clack...
> 
> 
> 
> Click clack has been running a sale on GH for a while now and it will go one for some time too. You really need to be glued to the website to win though.
> 
> There is a minimum membership length to enter so he knows you didnt just make an account to enter for his sale but you have had an account there for some time though if I remember correctly.
Click to expand...

ugh
i honestly dont want to bother with with those stuff, i just want to get a keycap so i can complete the look, or completely sell the thing (qfr mx blue with granites).
im waiting for my cheap doubleshots to arrive so i can mod the whole keyboard but damn, nothing is making on time
and honestly im not even after getting gold springs etc (i will in the summer lol) i just want to have it physically complete so i can check that off, as of now it just looks half-assed and it bothers me sooooo muuuuch


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ugh
> i honestly dont want to bother with with those stuff, i just want to get a keycap so i can complete the look, or completely sell the thing (qfr mx blue with granites).
> im waiting for my cheap doubleshots to arrive so i can mod the whole keyboard but damn, nothing is making on time
> and honestly im not even after getting gold springs etc (i will in the summer lol) i just want to have it physically complete so i can check that off, as of now it just looks half-assed and it bothers me sooooo muuuuch


I only own one artisan and it's from a newcomer so it isn't very polished. You can always look for alternatives like K3KC, but his work is looked down upon by a lot of people at GH since he is basically making clones.


----------



## kbros

I lubed the Cherry ML switches, they DO feel like short-throw browns now. They were definitely scratchy before and feel nice and smooth now, I'm happy.


----------



## kbros

How many of you guys use wrist wrests?


----------



## Blaise170

I do not. I usually just rest my wrists on the table if necessary, but I mostly float my wrists whenever I type anyways.


----------



## cephelix

i would like to use wrist rests but unfortunately i cannot seem to find one at a reasonable price. I tried resting my wrists on the table but the height of the keys really make typing for any length of time straining on the wrists and fingers. So now i'm learning to consciously float my wrists as i type. which is difficult after cultivating years of unhealthy habits.









also learning to touch type. which isn't as hard as i thought i would be. especially with the home area. on my bw i used to mispress keys all the time but for some reason on the filco, it happens really rarely


----------



## GrimDoctor

Damn weekend mean no parcels...I want my keycaps


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i would like to use wrist rests but unfortunately i cannot seem to find one at a reasonable price. I tried resting my wrists on the table but the height of the keys really make typing for any length of time straining on the wrists and fingers. So now i'm learning to consciously float my wrists as i type. which is difficult after cultivating years of unhealthy habits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also learning to touch type. which isn't as hard as i thought i would be. especially with the home area. on my bw i used to mispress keys all the time but for some reason on the filco, it happens really rarely


I kind of taught myself to touch type and float my hands when I was younger. It's not too bad and after many years I can consistently type 80-110WPM depending on the day. If you ever find yourself really needing one, you could just fold up a towel and rest your hands on that.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I kind of taught myself to touch type and float my hands when I was younger. It's not too bad and after many years I can consistently type 80-110WPM depending on the day. If you ever find yourself really needing one, *you could just fold up a towel and rest your hands on that*.


I use the towel method for my keyboard and mouse when I feel like it. Other than that, when I game I am typically on my Razer Orbweaver Stealth that took some getting used to but the wrist/palm rest are perfect for my hand. I'm not typically a Razer fan but I like the brown Cherrys in it and how it conforms to the shape of my hand.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Damn weekend mean no parcels...I want my keycaps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I understand the impatience.... but i relish the weekends as i grow older....the weekdays are just too long!
> 
> I kind of taught myself to touch type and float my hands when I was younger. It's not too bad and after many years I can consistently type 80-110WPM depending on the day. If you ever find yourself really needing one, you could just fold up a towel and rest your hands on that.


for the most part, till recently, i still looked at the keyboard while i type. I think now i type the same number of words as before just that i don't have to keep shifting my eyes between the screen and keyboard as often. lol.
and good idea! that would be a much cheaper alternative....free even


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How many of you guys use wrist wrests?


I don't.
I place my wrists on the table, but if I do need an intermidate support I wear these armbands


----------



## kbros

Luckily for me I have a full woodworking shop in my garage so once my KB get's here I'll take some measurements and try to make something as nice as this filco one.


----------



## cephelix

dont know how much i would like the wood ones though. i do like the silicone/gel/neoprene ones...they look comfy


----------



## HPE1000

I only recently got a wrist rest for my keyboard. I got the walnut 60% one from mk.com and it is pretty awesome. I also bought an ebony TKL wrist rest from massdrop which should be here soon. My brother got a grafiti one a while back but it's pretty cheap feeling and I hate it.


----------



## Nephalem

I have a huge mouse mat, which prevents my wrists from getting sore from pressure resting them on the table. And I find I don't nee to float my wrists due to the fact my hand are so god damned big, in-fact cherry profile is more comfortable for me to type on then the lower profiles.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I have a huge mouse mat, which prevents my wrists from getting sore from pressure resting them on the table. And I find I don't nee to float my wrists due to the fact my hand are so god damned big, in-fact cherry profile is more comfortable for me to type on then the lower profiles.


Well my hands are huge too so I can rest my hands on the table but if I type too much like that I start getting a pinched feeling in my wrists which... isn't good. Floating cuts down on the RSI. I know for some users it gets as bad as carpal tunnel.


----------



## MrAndre

Hi everyone. I have a CM Storm Quickfire TK with brown switch white leds that I bought 6 mouths ago, everything was fine until yesterday when I noticed that the led of the key B is off, like dead.

I could send it for warranty, but I bought it in another country so it will take a very long time to get it back so I would have to buy a cheap one to replace it.

I would like to know what you guys think, should I send it for warranty or should I just fix it myself. I don't know if I can find a replacement led around here...


----------



## Spork13

This is why we need > 1 decent keyboard each...









Ideally, get it fixed under warranty - but... If you can't get a replacement and don't have a spare - can you live with a cheap kbd while waiting?
Can you afford a decent keyboard while waiting?

If no to these questions - do you have good soldering skills?

No, no and yes?

LED's are cheap on ebay....


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How many of you guys use wrist wrests?


I use a grifiti wrist pad, really comfy


----------



## MrAndre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> This is why we need > 1 decent keyboard each...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, get it fixed under warranty - but... If you can't get a replacement and don't have a spare - can you live with a cheap kbd while waiting?
> Can you afford a decent keyboard while waiting?
> 
> If no to these questions - do you have good soldering skills?
> 
> No, no and yes?
> 
> LED's are cheap on ebay....


I would't mind living with a cheap one for a while.

Replacing the LED would be easy but I think I'm gonna send it for warranty...

Does this happen frequently?


----------



## cephelix

any board with leds would suffer the same fate of having the leds die one day. it's a chance we all take


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAndre*
> 
> I would't mind living with a cheap one for a while.
> 
> Replacing the LED would be easy but I think I'm gonna send it for warranty...
> 
> Does this happen frequently?


Common with some I hear...

Less common with some others.

I recently sole a Steelseries merc stealth (membrane switches) with no dead LED's after owning for about 3 years, and spilling probably over a gallon of beer (and a few coffees) on.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Common with some I hear...
> 
> Less common with some others.
> 
> I recently sole a Steelseries merc stealth (membrane switches) with no dead LED's after owning for about 3 years, and spilling probably over a gallon of beer (and a few coffees) on.


The color of the LEDs matter a lot too. I'd never had an issue with the membrane Logitech I had, nor the DS3 I have now, with green and white LEDs respectively. Yet, I often hear the people with blue or red LEDs complaining about dead ones.


----------



## Angrychair

I ordered a code with clears, Amazon Prime $155, same as on WASD website, but 2 free day shipping(prime) winning.

Now who wants to mod it to ergo-clears for me when I hate the heavier springs?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I ordered a code with clears, Amazon Prime $155, same as on WASD website, but 2 free day shipping(prime) winning.
> 
> Now who wants to mod it to ergo-clears for me when I hate the heavier springs?


Don't say that Clears are absolutely amazing switches, you won't hate them. Actually, what switches are you using now?


----------



## Angrychair

Reds and blues


----------



## Nephalem

Do you like them? If so then yeah, probably won't like Clears, I hated my Blues, too light and too loud, Blacks were about right but were linear







Clears were like a god send when I finally got my CODE after a year of using Blacks and hating every minute of it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Do you like them? If so then yeah, probably won't like Clears, I hated my Blues, too light and too loud, Blacks were about right but were linear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clears were like a god send when I finally got my CODE after a year of using Blacks and hating every minute of it.


Blue SKCM are the absolutely nicest switches I've ever used. They are smooth like Cherry MX Red but clicky, and they have a light tactility somewhere in between Browns and Clears, just like Ergos. They also take 70gf to actuate, right in between Greens and Blues.


----------



## Jixr

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535235/razer-heads-up-50-off-everything-30-for-systems-1-12-1-13-6p-5-59pm-pst

you guys may be interested in this, 50% off razer products for 24 hours tomorrow.

I'll probably be picking up a mouse and a headset, and maybe a keyboard while i'm at it.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The color of the LEDs matter a lot too. I'd never had an issue with the membrane Logitech I had, nor the DS3 I have now, with green and white LEDs respectively. Yet, I often hear the people with blue or red LEDs complaining about dead ones.


Gives new meaning to the term "Red ones go faster"...


----------



## Angrychair

yeah i love blues and reds. my reds are 0-ringed so it's a really quiet typing experience. Then the blues just feel great to type on. I'm typing this at work on browns, with clears at the next register over. I like the browns more than the clears at the moment, but they don't make a code with browns. I guess my fingers just have to get stronger


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535235/razer-heads-up-50-off-everything-30-for-systems-1-12-1-13-6p-5-59pm-pst
> 
> you guys may be interested in this, 50% off razer products for 24 hours tomorrow.
> 
> I'll probably be picking up a mouse and a headset, and maybe a keyboard while i'm at it.


I'm honestly quite annoyed with this, I would love to grab an Orbweaver at half price but I can't afford that even at the moment


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I'm honestly quite annoyed with this, I would love to grab an Orbweaver at half price but I can't afford that even at the moment


This, but exchange "can't afford" to "can't justify"...

Hmm - maybe it would stop "wear and tear on my good keyboard"???

My golly - I think I just justified.














:

edit:
Do like the looks of thje orbweaver - apart from the green LED.
And they list it as $200 on their store, when it retails for $119 here.
At $100 it won't qualify for free postage.
No bargain to be had here - saves me $100 pp.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> This, but exchange "can't afford" to "can't justify"...
> 
> Hmm - maybe it would stop "wear and tear on my good keyboard"???
> 
> My golly - I think I just justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> edit:
> Do like the looks of thje orbweaver - apart from the green LED.
> And they list it as $200 on their store, when it retails for $119 here.
> At $100 it won't qualify for free postage.
> No bargain to be had here - saves me $100 pp.


FWIW I tried the Orbweaver for a bit, I didn't really like it and ended up getting the Tartarus (so non mechanical with one less button row) and it feels much better for gaming. Mind you I tried the stealth with Browns in it, it may have been better with a the linear switch in the normal version, Blues from memory.


----------



## Wolfsbora

The Orbweaver Stealth is the one I picked up. It comes with the MX Cherry browns, not the Razer brand switches. The feel is great with the adjustable palm rest and thumb position. I grabbed it during another 50% off sale. It took some getting used to but now I find myself going right to it when I am gaming. I haven't done much with the custom mapping other than reassigning the Esc and Ctrl keys but Wasteland 2 has given me the idea of doing a full custom mapping just for that game.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The Orbweaver Stealth is the one I picked up. It comes with the MX Cherry browns, not the Razer brand switches. The feel is great with the adjustable palm rest and thumb position. I grabbed it during another 50% off sale. It took some getting used to but now I find myself going right to it when I am gaming. I haven't done much with the custom mapping other than reassigning the Esc and Ctrl keys but Wasteland 2 has given me the idea of doing a full custom mapping just for that game.


The custom mapping is awesome, the main reason I have it. I use it for AutoCAD, Inventor and the Adobe Collection too, it's great for productivity!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The custom mapping is awesome, the main reason I have it. I use it for AutoCAD, Inventor and the Adobe Collection too, it's great for productivity!


I used the old nostromo for autocad before I got into mechanicals, and have been eyeing an orb weaver, but that high cost keeps me away from it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

There's zero need for a Nostormo/Orbweaver when you have a Naga. why get an auxilary device that complicates things when you can simplfy and have that extra functionality in the native device expectation of a mouse.

Mech KB+Naga Mouse is the best way to go about it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's zero need for a Nostormo/Orbweaver when you have a Naga. why get an auxilary device that complicates things when you can simplfy and have that extra functionality in the native device expectation of a mouse.
> 
> Mech KB+Naga Mouse is the best way to go about it.


Fairly certain the point of the Nostromo/Orbweaver is to eliminate the need for a keyboard while gaming. So the left hand would be on the Nostromo/Orbweaver and the right hand would be on the mouse. Correct me if I'm wrong though. That's how I've always thought it was supposed to be though

As a side note though, I've don't ever see a need for a Naga or similarly styled mouse for my own personal use. I hardly use all four side buttons on my G700s, let alone the extra 4+ on those other mice. Are those meant for MMOs or something?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's zero need for a Nostormo/Orbweaver when you have a Naga. why get an auxilary device that complicates things when you can simplfy and have that extra functionality in the native device expectation of a mouse.
> 
> Mech KB+Naga Mouse is the best way to go about it.


I have the Tartarus and the Naga...custom keymap heaven!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Fairly certain the point of the Nostromo/Orbweaver is to eliminate the need for a keyboard while gaming. So the left hand would be on the Nostromo/Orbweaver and the right hand would be on the mouse. Correct me if I'm wrong though. That's how I've always thought it was supposed to be though
> 
> As a side note though, I've don't ever see a need for a Naga or similarly styled mouse for my own personal use. I hardly use all four side buttons on my G700s, let alone the extra 4+ on those other mice. Are those meant for MMOs or something?


Yeah try typing.

Mouse and keyboard are needed natively.
Why add an extra device?

Composite the device as a single one, best place to put the composite?
Well considering you can already custom keymap a keyboard in games, and your mouse doesn't have a lot of buttons natively...

Put the extended composite addition on the mouse.

Really there's no need for an extra keypad in addition to a keyboard and mouse.

It's one extra device, one extra layer of complexity and addition to a set up another usb port consumed, another addition beyond the native expectation.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah try typing.


But I think the primary target user would be people who have crappy keyboards, not those of us with mech boards or solid gaming keyboards. I think they are targeted to people who either have whatever Dell/HP/eMachines keyboard came with their parents computer or people who want tons of macros/custom bindings. They definitely are not going to replace a full keyboard.

EDIT: I'm also not saying they are necessary products or even something useful to everyone, but they are definitely a niche (can't think of a better word) item, not meant for everyone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> But I think the primary target user would be people who have crappy keyboards, not those of us with mech boards or solid gaming keyboards.


Not true at all.

The target would be for extra keybinds.
Why would you spend 130$ on a keypad that doesn't improve your setup when you can go ahead and just buy a better keyboard membrane or mech that's better for less?
Think logically about that for a bit.

The extra keypad is only really useful if....

Actually I can't really think of a useful situation if you have a naga or g600.
Really its an extra device,
Most games now a days you communicate natively with typing.

So maybe if you wanna put the effort into EXTRA keybind setup and rely entirely on voice comms...

Even then you're simply not going to find a natural utility to a keypad, unless you intentionally make a use for it, because no matter what, it's outside of the native setup.

Also I think a parent is going to have a lot of trouble validating an extra device rather than a keyboard for similar prices.
Think about it from a dumb perspective
"but that only has like 20 buttons, and no one else could use that?"
Even a non tech savy person is going to validate a better keyboard that everyone can use over some tech device that they don't know what the hell they're looking at.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Had a nice pair of parcels in the letterbox when I got home!



Installed...temporary position for the Health and Mana keys.




Please don't kill me for not cleaning the keyboard before the photo...it's been a busy morning









They have a great feel and quality to them. My only gripe if any, the Health Key isn't as "transparent" as the other two keys. The other two have a somewhat perforated backing to them for light to shine through but the Health one doesn't. I'll contact the manufacturer to see what the deal is, but either way it looks great!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Not true at all.
> 
> The target would be for extra keybinds.
> Why would you spend 130$ on a keypad that doesn't improve your setup when you can go ahead and just buy a better keyboard membrane or mech that's better for less?
> Think logically about that for a bit.
> 
> The extra keypad is only really useful if....
> 
> Actually I can't really think of a useful situation if you have a naga or g600.
> Really its an extra device,
> Most games now a days you communicate natively with typing.
> 
> So maybe if you wanna put the effort into EXTRA keybind setup and rely entirely on voice comms...
> 
> Even then you're simply not going to find a natural utility to a keypad, unless you intentionally make a use for it, because no matter what, it's outside of the native setup.


I definitely agree that it isn't a necessary peripheral, but I think it has uses outside of just extra keybinds. I personally think it would be much easier/better to use something like that on your left hand than a Naga or G600. It definitely does have its place as something to add extra keybinds but I think that for people that don't need a great keyboard and just want a good quality set of keys to game on, these make sense. Are they overpriced? Yeah, I think so. Do they have a purpose outside of extra keybinds? Yes to that as well. I think their use would also depend on the type of game you play. If you play FPS or RPGs, then I could see them being fine. In those games, people either communicate via voice or not at all (FPS specifically). If you are talking about MMOs (which I admittedly haven't played in a number of years, so correct me if I'm wrong here), I can see why a full keyboard would be better for easier typing to other players. Once again, this isn't necessarily something I personally find a need for, just something I could see people wanting/needing in their own setups.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I definitely agree that it isn't a necessary peripheral, but I think it has uses outside of just extra keybinds. I personally think it would be much easier/better to use something like that on your left hand than a Naga or G600. It definitely does have its place as something to add extra keybinds but I think that for people that don't need a great keyboard and just want a good quality set of keys to game on, these make sense. Are they overpriced? Yeah, I think so. Do they have a purpose outside of extra keybinds? Yes to that as well. I think their use would also depend on the type of game you play. If you play FPS or RPGs, then I could see them being fine. In those games, people either communicate via voice or not at all (FPS specifically). If you are talking about MMOs (which I admittedly haven't played in a number of years, so correct me if I'm wrong here), I can see why a full keyboard would be better for easier typing to other players. Once again, this isn't necessarily something I personally find a need for, just something I could see people wanting/needing in their own setups.


Lol, you have never used a naga I see.
edit: What i mean is really what i said before, unless you intentionally make a use for it, a keypad really can't do anything additional compared to multi button thumbpad mouse.
The naga/g600 is appropriate for EVERY situation, there is no situation where it is not out of place.
Keypad really has no situation outside of a personally implied want.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Lol, you have never used a naga I see.


I'll definitely admit that I haven't. Though, I don't see a use in my own setup. My G700s has plenty of buttons for my own uses and may even have more than I'll actually use regularly. That may partially be due to me not being the worlds best gamer or just me not finding the usefulness of a ton of buttons. I had a G500 and didn't need any more buttons than that mouse had but, I switched to the G700s because it was on sale and my G500 was acting up. The only time I have ever thought about wanting more mouse buttons was setting up a media profile for my G700s but, I have never needed more for games. To relate it back to earlier posts in our conversation, I can see why some people would want one (Naga/G600), it just isn't necessarily the right choice for everyone (myself included).

EDIT: Also, I'm curious about what you like so much in the Naga. Could you possibly give some of your thoughts on it? Just curious to hear why you like having so many buttons. I enjoy discussing things like this with people who's opinions differ from my own, so please don't take this question (or any of this discussion for that matter) as an attack/in an offensive way, its purely out of curiosity.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'll definitely admit that I haven't. Though, I don't see a use in my own setup. My G700s has plenty of buttons for my own uses and may even have more than I'll actually use regularly. That may partially be due to me not being the worlds best gamer or just me not finding the usefulness of a ton of buttons. I had a G500 and didn't need any more buttons than that mouse had but, I switched to the G700s because it was on sale and my G500 was acting up. The only time I have ever thought about wanting more mouse buttons was setting up a media profile for my G700s but, I have never needed more for games. To relate it back to earlier posts in our conversation, I can see why some people would want one (Naga/G600), it just isn't necessarily the right choice for everyone (myself included).


If you have no need for a Naga or can't see a use for one, the keypad would be even more useless.
that's the point.

Refer to the discussion It's not about whether an mmo mouse is useful or not for everyone, its about MMO mouse versus the utility of a keypad.
The keypad doesn't compare because it's extra, auxillary, it's an extra, it requires your to take your hand off the keyboard completely to use.
Mouse does not.

Pretty much trumps the whole point right there.

Again remember, this is not about MMO mouse versus any other mouse, its about the addition of a keypad versus advacing the native set up with an MMO mouse.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'll definitely admit that I haven't. Though, I don't see a use in my own setup. My G700s has plenty of buttons for my own uses and may even have more than I'll actually use regularly. That may partially be due to me not being the worlds best gamer or just me not finding the usefulness of a ton of buttons. I had a G500 and didn't need any more buttons than that mouse had but, I switched to the G700s because it was on sale and my G500 was acting up. The only time I have ever thought about wanting more mouse buttons was setting up a media profile for my G700s but, I have never needed more for games. To relate it back to earlier posts in our conversation, I can see why some people would want one (Naga/G600), it just isn't necessarily the right choice for everyone (myself included).
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm curious about what you like so much in the Naga. Could you possibly give some of your thoughts on it? Just curious to hear why you like having so many buttons. I enjoy discussing things like this with people who's opinions differ from my own, so please don't take this question (or any of this discussion for that matter) as an attack/in an offensive way, its purely out of curiosity.


My simplest answer...RTS games, especially when I used to play competitively. Having squad groups and actions such as 'attack' 'move attack' 'retreat' is extremely useful to have. I've used it in MMOs and RPGs also, as well as applications, again custom keymapping for batching where traditional batching techniques may not be available. I am a little luckier than some maybe, because I have no issues being able to reach all 12 buttons on the side, so I make use of them...probably because of my demented guitarist fingers


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If you have no need for a Naga or can't see a use for one, the keypad would be even more useless.
> that's the point.
> 
> Refer to the discussion It's not about whether an mmo mouse is useful or not for everyone, its about MMO mouse versus the utility of a keypad.
> The keypad doesn't compare because it's extra, auxillary, it's an extra, it requires your to take your hand off the keyboard completely to use.
> Mouse does not.
> 
> Pretty much trumps the whole point right there.
> 
> Again remember, this is not about MMO mouse versus any other mouse, its about the addition of a keypad versus advacing the native set up with an MMO mouse.


Agreed, both items have their markets. Not trying to say one would be useful for me (like the Naga/G600), just saying some people could find them useful.

It is an extra peripheral, not denying that, I do think that it has a place for people that need/want something aside from their keyboard for whatever reason (extra bindings, better ergonomics/layout, a layout specifically set for only games, 5+ profiles for different types of games/programs, extra long macros, ability to choose from a wider selection of keyboards and mice that aren't necessarily gaming oriented, etc.)

I think that it isn't just a discussion about "If you don't see the use in a Naga/G600, these are also useless". Even if it is a simple matter of "I don't like how the Naga/G600 looks/feels", I think the Orbweaver/Nostromo have their own markets (which probably don't usually overlap if I had to guess).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm curious about what you like so much in the Naga. Could you possibly give some of your thoughts on it? Just curious to hear why you like having so many buttons. I enjoy discussing things like this with people who's opinions differ from my own, so please don't take this question (or any of this discussion for that matter) as an attack/in an offensive way, its purely out of curiosity.


correction on jargan and lingo, clairifaction.

When I say "Naga" I mean the MMORPG class of mice that have the 12 pad buttons, and the Naga HEX
Naga Standard+HEX
logitech G600
UtechSmart Venus*
Redragon Perdition*

(*=I've not tested them to make sure their keypads work properly and have multi button press functionality on the thumb pad.)
I am excluding the Corsair Vengeance M95 for its extremely poor keypad ergo and its lack of mutli button press functionality, RAT7 MMO for its godawful hatswitch attemt that's a total failure of a mouse.

Naga is just a simple word to refer to mice that are designed with large array keypads on the thumb.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Had a nice pair of parcels in the letterbox when I got home!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed...temporary position for the Health and Mana keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't kill me for not cleaning the keyboard before the photo...it's been a busy morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a great feel and quality to them. My only gripe if any, the Health Key isn't as "transparent" as the other two keys. The other two have a somewhat perforated backing to them for light to shine through but the Health one doesn't. I'll contact the manufacturer to see what the deal is, but either way it looks great!


I'd seen these caps and thought they were just decorative - ie: replace the ESC key etc.
Never even thought of using them for the actual in-game function.
/facepalm.

Does anyone make similar ones for media functions for keyboards where buttons have been remapped?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I already explained why I this device is useful, It's an extra composite array of functionality built into an already native setup device.
Once you use one you'll understand just how wide a range of usage those buttons will have.

here's a guide I wrote: https://forums.wildstar-online.com/forums/index.php?/topic/32650-utilizing-the-naga-with-wildstarnagag600/


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'd seen these caps and thought they were just decorative - ie: replace the ESC key etc.
> Never even thought of using them for the actual in-game function.
> /facepalm.
> 
> Does anyone make similar ones for media functions for keyboards where buttons have been remapped?


Yeah I'm not sure what ingame power the Zelda one will give me yet









These keys were from Keypop and they fit the full top row, at least for my board they are all the same size and height as the escape key.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My simplest answer...RTS games, especially when I used to play competitively. Having squad groups and actions such as 'attack' 'move attack' 'retreat' is extremely useful to have. I've used it in MMOs and RPGs also, as well as applications, again custom keymapping for batching where traditional batching techniques may not be available. I am a little luckier than some maybe, because I have no issues being able to reach all 12 buttons on the side, so I make use of them...probably because of my demented guitarist fingers


I can definitely see the Naga being useful for something like that and I think that the Orbweaver/Nostromo would be useful for someone wanting to do something similar who doesn't quite have that level of thumb dexterity







I know I personally wouldn't be able to use a Naga type mouse for something like this as easily as I could an Orbweaver type device.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> correction on jargan and lingo, clairifaction.
> 
> When I say "Naga" I mean the MMORPG class of mice that have the 12 pad buttons, and the Naga HEX
> Naga Standard+HEX
> logitech G600
> UtechSmart Venus*
> Redragon Perdition*
> 
> (*=I've not tested them to make sure their keypads work properly and have multi button press functionality on the thumb pad.)
> I am excluding the Corsair Vengeance M95 for its extremely poor keypad ergo and its lack of mutli button press functionality, RAT7 MMO for its godawful hatswitch attemt that's a total failure of a mouse.
> 
> Naga is just a simple word to refer to mice that are designed with large array keypads on the thumb.


Mhm, I know what you're talking about.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I can definitely see the Naga being useful for something like that and I think that the Orbweaver/Nostromo would be useful for someone wanting to do something similar who doesn't quite have that level of thumb dexterity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I personally wouldn't be able to use a Naga type mouse for something like this as easily as I could an Orbweaver type device.


no offense but /Facepalm.

Any gamer would have no execuse, anyone who's ever used a TV remote would really have no excuse either, only one that would have a legit excuse is "I dont have a right hand thumb"
If you've ever used a controller for a game, you definitely have enough dex to use a thumb keypad on a mouse.

I have muscle problems, like legitimate neuromuscular diagnosis, and a Naga has HELPED cope with that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Note, I'm not saying a keypad is completely useless, I'm sure someone could use it well, but again versus the utility of a naga mouse in a native set up, the keypad will always be an extra layer of complexity that can easily be replaced by something native.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no offense but /Facepalm.
> 
> Any gamer would have no execuse, anyone who's ever used a TV remote would really have no excuse either, only one that would have a legit excuse is "I dont have a right hand thumb"
> If you've ever used a controller for a game, you definitely have enough dex to use a thumb keypad on a mouse.
> 
> I have muscle problems, like legitimate neuromuscular diagnosis, and a Naga has HELPED cope with that.


I think that for me personally, it would be more comfortable to use an external device like the Orbweaver than a Naga. I think saying the Naga is like a 360 controller or TV remote is an unfair comparison. It may be because I haven't had much time using a Naga but, the 360 controller has much larger buttons that have more space between them and is much easier to use accurately. I don't think I would be able to easily put to use that many small, close together buttons. As for a TV remote, they don't require precise, rapid button presses (and also will most likely have larger buttons).

I don't doubt that the Naga has helped you and I'm really glad that you have found a device that works well for you.

Different people will find different things more or less comfortable.

Once again, I don't mean for this to be an argument or personal attack or anything like that, I just enjoy discussing views that differ from mine and I hope you aren't taking our conversation the wrong way.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Note, I'm not saying a keypad is completely useless, I'm sure someone could use it well, but again versus the utility of a naga mouse in a native set up, the keypad will always be an extra layer of complexity that can easily be replaced by something native.


I think that is a fair statement. It is easier to have less devices, but I also think that for people that find two devices to be not enough/not as comfortable, Orbweaver type devices can be used as a replacement or addition.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> This, but exchange "can't afford" to "can't justify"...
> 
> Hmm - maybe it would stop "wear and tear on my good keyboard"???
> 
> My golly - I think I just justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> edit:
> Do like the looks of thje orbweaver - apart from the green LED.
> And they list it as $200 on their store, when it retails for $119 here.
> At $100 it won't qualify for free postage.
> No bargain to be had here - saves me $100 pp.


Well I can't afford or justify buying any more keyboards. I'm trying to consolidate as it is.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

If I get a new mech keyboard it will be specifically to build a "Fight board" out of it.

I play Fighting games with the keyboard

IJKL on my right hand as my Updown left right, QWEASD SPACE RF as my functional keys for my left hand. It's a lefty flip layout that works really great with my hands.

I need an MX blue or clicky tactile TKL board that's cheap like 80$ or less so I can tear all the keycaps off of it and make a cover over all the switches except for the keys I need for my fighting games.
With Dead or Alive 5 coming to PC and Street Fighter 5 on PC, I'll be getting back into fighting games and would really like a dedicated figthing keyboard.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If I get a new mech keyboard it will be specifically to build a "Fight board" out of it.
> 
> I play Fighting games with the keyboard
> 
> IJKL on my right hand as my Updown left right, QWEASD SPACE RF as my functional keys for my left hand. It's a lefty flip layout that works really great with my hands.
> 
> I need an MX blue or clicky tactile TKL board that's cheap like 80$ or less so I can tear all the keycaps off of it and make a cover over all the switches except for the keys I need for my fighting games.
> With Dead or Alive 5 coming to PC and Street Fighter 5 on PC, I'll be getting back into fighting games and would really like a dedicated figthing keyboard.


dont want to build a HBFS-30 cherry MX fight stick?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> dont want to build a HBFS-30 cherry MX fight stick?


If I wanted to, I'd have said that.









No i don't want a stick I want a right handed WASD key mirrow(IJKL) 4 independant switch "DPAD", and left hand moves (controller ABXY+LR+modifiers) keys.

Here's my MX blue keyboard with some keys removed to show this.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If I get a new mech keyboard it will be specifically to build a "Fight board" out of it.
> 
> I play Fighting games with the keyboard
> 
> IJKL on my right hand as my Updown left right, QWEASD SPACE RF as my functional keys for my left hand. It's a lefty flip layout that works really great with my hands.
> 
> I need an MX blue or clicky tactile TKL board that's cheap like 80$ or less so I can tear all the keycaps off of it and make a cover over all the switches except for the keys I need for my fighting games.
> With Dead or Alive 5 coming to PC and Street Fighter 5 on PC, I'll be getting back into fighting games and would really like a dedicated figthing keyboard.


Does it have to be Cherry? You could get a cheap clone like Kailh for under $60. I also have a _full size_ keyboard with White Alps if you were interested.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Does it have to be Cherry? You could get a cheap clone like Kailh for under $60. I also have a _full size_ keyboard with White Alps if you were interested.


Prefer Cherry, but MX keys Tactile Clicky. Razer Green/MX Blue. Needs to be tactile clicky, but for now im spending the money on the game's first. And some medical stuff.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Prefer Cherry, but MX keys Tactile Clicky. Razer Green/MX Blue. Needs to be tactile clicky, but for now im spending the money on the game's first. And some medical stuff.


Okay, well Blue Kailhs are clicky and MX compatible. You might consider those if you don't find Razer Greens or Cherry Blues (though I don't personally like Kailhs).


----------



## kbros

I'll let you guys know how the blue kailhs are once my new kb comes in. My friend has a QFR with Cherry blues that we can test side by side w/. What I've heard is they're a little lighter, and the QC isn't as good as in Germany, so some switches could be lighter or heavier than others.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'll let you guys know how the blue kailhs are once my new kb comes in. My friend has a QFR with Cherry blues that we can test side by side w/. What I've heard is they're a little lighter, and the QC isn't as good as in Germany, so some switches could be lighter or heavier than others.


interested in this....wondering if kailhs are good enough when compared to the cherry mx


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> interested in this....wondering if kailhs are good enough when compared to the cherry mx


Yes, they are fine. People just get snobbish "Well... well.. they are not the originals made in germany so they must be (stolen) cheap copy cat switches"

For a plate mounted keyboard, I actually prefer the kailh housing to cherrys

I don't mind the switches, but do however knock razer for their rebranding marketing spin on them.

It always baffles me how Americans knock on chinese products when 75% ( if not way more ) of the stuff they own has been made in china.


----------



## kbros

^ 100% Truth.

So quick question, are mx greens just a heavier blue? If so, can I add heavier springs to a blue switch to make it feel like a green? I want green switches but I couldn't even get REAL cherry switches in my pricerange lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> ^ 100% Truth.
> 
> So quick question, are mx greens just a heavier blue? If so, can I add heavier springs to a blue switch to make it feel like a green? I want green switches but I couldn't even get REAL cherry switches in my pricerange lol


Yes, reds/blacks, and blues/greens are the same, just the blacks/greens use the heavier spring.

people often call blue switches with heavier springs "ghetto greens" because up until recently greens were hard to come by


----------



## kbros

ahh, thanks. Anywhere I can easily get some green springs?


----------



## Jixr

not from a store that is ready to ship.

You could try geekhack classifieds, a set of springs shouldn't be hard or expensive to come across.


----------



## Chargeit

I had uploaded this picture for something else, but, I was just thinking how much I still love my keyboard.

It's the Tt Esports Poseidon with Cherry mx Brown switches. (Not the Poseidon Z, which uses different switches).

It's crazy that even after a year of ownership, I still find myself just touching the thing as I'm reading something or watching a video.

I bought this with plans of later moving to a Corsair or something if I liked it, but now I couldn't picture using a different keyboard.


----------



## kbros

How are the stock keycaps? Have they started to shine at all? Also how is the build quality of the board itself? (Just ordered a Z)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> interested in this....wondering if kailhs are good enough when compared to the cherry mx


I'm not at all snobbish about Kailhs, but when I tried them they didn't feel consistent enough for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> ^ 100% Truth.
> 
> So quick question, are mx greens just a heavier blue? If so, can I add heavier springs to a blue switch to make it feel like a green? I want green switches but I couldn't even get REAL cherry switches in my pricerange lol


Ghetto Greens are what you are referring to. You can get springs from a few places, but they are usually sold out. ZealPC seems to have them right now though.

http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/18k-gold-plated-springs-100pcs


----------



## Dudewitbow

Thud at my door and:

A PACKAGE!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Thud at my door and:
> 
> A PACKAGE!


Fra-GEE-lay? must be italian.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How are the stock keycaps? Have they started to shine at all? Also how is the build quality of the board itself? (Just ordered a Z)


The stock keycaps are great. They feel good when using them, and I still like to run my fingers over them while reading or something. They show no sign of wear that I can tell. I do however tend to keep them clean, and, I'm not a heavy mmo'er or something that plays games 20 hours a day.

Very solid build. I'm fairly sure I could use it as a makeshift blunt weapon if the zombie apocalypse started tomorrow. I think the Z's are about the same, just with different switches so I think you should be good also.

The only problems I've had was the left "Ctrl" key started to give me issues with picking up. All that I had to do was pull it, blow in it, and then replace it... I don't think blowing in it did anything, but, I'm fairly sure that it just needed to be reseated.

The other issue was the space bar started squeaking. I read that this can be a problem with any mechanical keyboard. You can grease them if needed. I never got around to it and it pretty much worked itself out.

I haven't used a different mechanical, so, I'm basically comparing it to itself, and membrane. However, I can say that it feels pretty damned good using this thing.


----------



## kbros

Thanks @Blaise170


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Fra-GEE-lay? must be italian.


----------



## kbros

Anyone have info on the force required to bottom out an MX green? The korean springs go by bottom out force instead of actuation force.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The stock keycaps are great. They feel good when using them, and I still like to run my fingers over them while reading or something. They show no sign of wear that I can tell. I do however tend to keep them clean, and, I'm not a heavy mmo'er or something that plays games 20 hours a day.
> 
> Very solid build. I'm fairly sure I could use it as a makeshift blunt weapon if the zombie apocalypse started tomorrow. I think the Z's are about the same, just with different switches so I think you should be good also.
> 
> The only problems I've had was the left "Ctrl" key started to give me issues with picking up. All that I had to do was pull it, blow in it, and then replace it... I don't think blowing in it did anything, but, I'm fairly sure that it just needed to be reseated.
> 
> The other issue was the space bar started squeaking. I read that this can be a problem with any mechanical keyboard. You can grease them if needed. I never got around to it and it pretty much worked itself out.
> 
> I haven't used a different mechanical, so, I'm basically comparing it to itself, and membrane. However, I can say that it feels pretty damned good using this thing.


Thanks for the info. I believe the squeaking on the spacebar is the wire stabilizer, which probably needs lubrication.

This guy:


http://imgur.com/dsI03QU


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, that's what I read. I meant to lube it, but kept putting it off. Now, it doesn't seem to do it as much. For awhile there it was almost every time I pressed it. At first it was very annoying, now, I don't even notice or think about it and almost forgot to mention it.

But yea, it's a pretty good keyboard. I might end up trying one of those Corsair "RGB" keyboards or something, but, I don't feel like i need to change keyboards and could happily use this thing for years... Mainly I want to get a mechanical for my back up rig also, and figure if I spend the money on it, might as well grab one of those crazy ones and move this to my back up rig. That's for another day/time though.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone have info on the force required to bottom out an MX green? The korean springs go by bottom out force instead of actuation force.


if you're wanting koreans that come close to stock greens/blacks, I'd say try to find 75-78g. I have some 80g springs, and they are just a tad bit heavier than sock blacks/greens


----------



## kbros

Alright thanks.


----------



## cephelix

I think the main gripe ppl have, or at least some ppl have with kailhs is that boards sold with those switches are the same price as those with cherries. I'm of course talking about razer here.but come to think of it, it could just be razer then...hmm
the boards tested with kailhs are just as good as razer but durability of the switch in the long run is still unkown.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The custom mapping is awesome, the main reason I have it. I use it for AutoCAD, Inventor and the Adobe Collection too, it's great for productivity!


I've thought about using it for Lightroom. Definitely a great multifaceted tool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I used the old nostromo for autocad before I got into mechanicals, and have been eyeing an orb weaver, but that high cost keeps me away from it.


Get one for half off right now!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Thud at my door and:
> 
> A PACKAGE!


ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY TEASE WITH AN UNOPENED BOX AND NOT DELIVER PICS


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I think the main gripe ppl have, or at least some ppl have with kailhs is that boards sold with those switches are the same price as those with cherries. I'm of course talking about razer here.but come to think of it, it could just be razer then...hmm
> the boards tested with kailhs are just as good as razer but durability of the switch in the long run is still unkown.


I'd like to say though about the razer switches, they're consistent and very nice, as much as the Cherrys. I'm loving the Razer Oranges, they feel a lot better than the MX Browns.
If I wanted an RGB brown board, I would choose a Razer Chroma Rz Orange over a Corsair RGB MX Brown anyday.

Everyone that I've let try my Rz Orange that had an MX Brown says they definitely like the feel of the Oranges over the browns.
I was legitimately surprised myself.

I can't say anything for the razer greens vs blues but I definitely like the oranges over the browns.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'd like to say though about the razer switches, they're consistent and very nice, as much as the Cherrys. I'm loving the Razer Oranges, they feel a lot better than the MX Browns.
> If I wanted an RGB brown board, I would choose a Razer Chroma Rz Orange over a Corsair RGB MX Brown anyday.
> 
> Everyone that I've let try my Rz Orange that had an MX Brown says they definitely like the feel of the Oranges over the browns.
> I was legitimately surprised myself.
> 
> I can't say anything for the razer greens vs blues but I definitely like the oranges over the browns.


I'm in the same boat, I like my oranges, granted I wasn't able to spend quite as much time with browns as I have with oranges, but either way I find it hard to tell much of a difference. I only got the Razer because I needed a new keyboard and I had a tonne of giftcards but it has surprised me immensely.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I like my oranges, granted I wasn't able to spend quite as much time with browns as I have with oranges, but either way I find it hard to tell much of a difference. I only got the Razer because I needed a new keyboard and I had a tonne of giftcards but it has surprised me immensely.


I can definitely tell the difference. The browns have a scratch and get stiff after the tactile bump, where as the Oranges seem to soften up after the bump and feel very smooth.
It feels like liquid vs the browns.
Browns=feels like sand
Oranges=Feels like liquid.

I can't believe I'm saying this but
Rz Orange>MX Brown
Never thought a knockoff would one up an original


----------



## cephelix

Well, i've never tried the razer oranges so i have no point of comparison though.but i have tried browns on multiple boards.the first time i tried browns was on a ducky and they indeed felt scratchy.but on my filco, they are buttery smooth.mind you i've had my filco for less then a month and i expect the browns to get better with use.that, and when paired with pbt caps....gives an almost orgasmic experience when typing.of course i think clears would be quite nice as well but i dont know anyone who owns clears and so cannot compare.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Thud at my door and:
> 
> A PACKAGE!


What is it?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I can definitely tell the difference. The browns have a scratch and get stiff after the tactile bump, where as the Oranges seem to soften up after the bump and feel very smooth.
> It feels like liquid vs the browns.
> Browns=feels like sand
> Oranges=Feels like liquid.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this but
> Rz Orange>MX Brown
> Never thought a knockoff would one up an original


I like the term liquid, I would have to agree there


----------



## kbros

So can I get that tkl razer kb for 40 bucks tonight or what? 50% off EVERYTHING? NVM confirmed 50% off all peripherals, recommending the 40$ tkl to all my membrane friends. Site is already super bogged down and the sale hasn't even started yet.


----------



## jezzer

It says fragile handle with care, dunno.. maybe a woman.


----------



## Dudewitbow

ill post pics when i get back home, night class. I've already uploaded some on a gallery on my account


----------



## mikailmohammed

Hey guys i am looking for a ducky shine 3 with brown switches to buy. I need a new keyboard but ducky is no where to be found. Is there an alternative to these boards or do i have to wait for the shine 4 to come in stock?


----------



## Sniping

The Shine 4 should already be in stock, but I like the Shine 3 a bit better. Take a look at KBParadise as well. They have great backlit keyboards.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Hey guys i am looking for a ducky shine 3 with brown switches to buy. I need a new keyboard but ducky is no where to be found. Is there an alternative to these boards or do i have to wait for the shine 4 to come in stock?


Vortex makes a really good alternative to Ducky if you don't want the super fancy lighting effects.


----------



## mikailmohammed

i do like the backlight effect. I was thinking DAS if i saw nothing else.


----------



## Spork13

I'd have to say the CM are comparable build quality to the Ducky, but also can be hard to find.
Mine (QF TK) doesn't have all the fancy lighting effects, but thats fine if all you want is more visible legends.


----------



## Angrychair

who else finds it as news that the Poker III s coming, aka POK3R?

Why has no one told me of this previously, you are failing me as a community that I had to find this out on my own


----------



## Dudewitbow

My new keyboard


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Box


Opening the Lid


The Keyboard!


Bye Bye Corsair board, but you'll always be remembered because you have the best value level, Free(brand new)


Vortex Double shot backlit PBT compared to stock ducky backlit ABS
NOTE TO ANY POTENTIAL BUYERS: Led color changers DO NOT WORK with vortex doubleshots. too thick


swapped caps based on preference



If anyone is curious about weight, the board itself almost feels like at least 1.5 if not 2x the weight of the corsair board. its ridiculously heavy


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> My new keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box
> 
> 
> Opening the Lid
> 
> 
> The Keyboard!
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Corsair board, but you'll always be remembered because you have the best value level, Free(brand new)
> 
> 
> Vortex Double shot backlit PBT compared to stock ducky backlit ABS
> NOTE TO ANY POTENTIAL BUYERS: Led color changers DO NOT WORK with vortex doubleshots. too thick
> 
> 
> swapped caps based on preference
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious about weight, the board itself almost feels like at least 1.5 if not 2x the weight of the corsair board. its ridiculously heavy


Damn that's nice. I was considering one of these before...these pics feel like they're twisting my arm!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> who else finds it as news that the Poker III s coming, aka POK3R?
> 
> Why has no one told me of this previously, you are failing me as a community that I had to find this out on my own


Jixr posted about it a couple of months ago.









http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/28940_20#post_23133023


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, like a baws


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> who else finds it as news that the Poker III s coming, aka POK3R?
> 
> Why has no one told me of this previously, you are failing me as a community that I had to find this out on my own


that made me lol in the office....now my colleagues are staring at me...damn you!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> My new keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box
> 
> 
> Opening the Lid
> 
> 
> The Keyboard!
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Corsair board, but you'll always be remembered because you have the best value level, Free(brand new)
> 
> 
> Vortex Double shot backlit PBT compared to stock ducky backlit ABS
> NOTE TO ANY POTENTIAL BUYERS: Led color changers DO NOT WORK with vortex doubleshots. too thick
> 
> 
> swapped caps based on preference
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious about weight, the board itself almost feels like at least 1.5 if not 2x the weight of the corsair board. its ridiculously heavy





that's nice..the ducky legend looks smexy...any "night" shots?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that made me lol in the office....now my colleagues are staring at me...damn you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice..the ducky legend looks smexy...any "night" shots?


LEDS turned down to a really low level due to light exposure(numlock explains how it would look like at max). White keys are also terrible at displacing light, hence the weird square and dots on the keys


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> LEDS turned down to a really low level due to light exposure(numlock explains how it would look like at max). White keys are also terrible at displacing light, hence the weird square and dots on the keys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good nonetheless....how are the keycaps? The symbols on the nimber row dont light up right?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> looks good nonetheless....how are the keycaps? The symbols on the nimber row dont light up right?


Here are some more pictures of the legend. Posted them earlier but here they are again.


----------



## jameschisholm

This is the Corsair k65 with the ducky pbt caps w/ gold characters laser etched and 3x blanks along the bottom.
I like it, but I've gone ahead and bought White blank arrow keys too.


----------



## connectwise

Those are hard to find, imo. Someone on GH was selling whites converted from reds. I was tempted but the price was way too high.


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Corsair k65 with the ducky pbt caps w/ gold characters laser etched and 3x blanks along the bottom.
> I like it, but I've gone ahead and bought White blank arrow keys too.


Very nice mate. Did you own a coolermaster before, or did you got the red keycaps from somewhere else?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that made me lol in the office....now my colleagues are staring at me...damn you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's nice..the ducky legend looks smexy...any "night" shots?


you're welcome for the laugh, and sorry for getting you stared at at the same time









if my code comes early enough tomorrow I'll make an unboxing picstory.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you're welcome for the laugh, and sorry for getting you stared at at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my code comes early enough tomorrow I'll make an unboxing picstory.


No worries man...
i do like a good laugh.
Cant wait..i like unboxing pics....if i had the cash i'd but more things just so i can unbox them


----------



## Angrychair

you could always just put stuff in boxes and then proceed to 'unbox them'


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you could always just put stuff in boxes and then proceed to 'unbox them'


hahaha. that would be called unpacking and is so much less satisfying than an unboxing


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> you could always just put stuff in boxes and then proceed to 'unbox them'


Could do one better than that and be like one of the people in our office for the 2013 secret santa... I think she packed something like 8 boxes total one in the other, russian doll style...


----------



## Angrychair

Yeah I have done that to people in the past. It seems to have really caught on this past year. Dang copy cats.


----------



## kbros

Congrats on the win btw jixr.


----------



## Jixr

Yaee
Thanks.

I think my next entry will be my rainbow board, or my nerd, I've not entered any of those yet.


----------



## mAs81

Yeah congrats Jixr , how may OCN keycaps you have by now?


----------



## Jixr

that was my third win.


----------



## Paradigm84

Poker II with MX Clears is back on Massdrop, the day after I put money in my Steam wallet and pay for shipping the K70 RGB, so I'll have to wait for next time, again!


----------



## toughacton

Well I finally took the plunge and got myself a nice keyboard, the Rosewill apollo rk-9100xrre . Not the best I'm sure, but I'm liking it thus far and really wanted a red backlight to match everything else I have. My comp is in the bedroom and my wife often hits the hay before I do. Caps are a little slick compared to the Logitech K120 I had before, but the red switches were nice and had a good feel to them. I don't do a lot of typing, but for gaming thus far I've been more accurate. I haven't bothered with the software yet. Is it worth getting and messing with? I really don't use macros.




Funny aside story alert. One of my cats barfed on the K120 the night after I got the Apollo and ruined it. Not so subtle hint to never go back?

I was about to submit the form to join the club, but realized I didn't have my user name in my photos. Do I need to retake the photo for submission?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Well I finally took the plunge and got myself a nice keyboard, the Rosewill apollo rk-9100xrre . Not the best I'm sure, but I'm liking it thus far and really wanted a red backlight to match everything else I have. My comp is in the bedroom and my wife often hits the hay before I do. Caps are a little slick compared to the Logitech K120 I had before, but the red switches were nice and had a good feel to them. I don't do a lot of typing, but for gaming thus far I've been more accurate. I haven't bothered with the software yet. Is it worth getting and messing with? I really don't use macros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny aside story alert. One of my cats barfed on the K120 the night after I got the Apollo and ruined it. Not so subtle hint to never go back?
> 
> I was about to submit the form to join the club, but realized I didn't have my user name in my photos. Do I need to retake the photo for submission?


Last time I did that, Paradigm asked me to.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ideally I'd like your username in the picture, but if you've already submitted the form, then that's fine.


----------



## toughacton

It's no big deal. I didn't hit submit when I noticed it was required. I'll do it later tonight when I get home. More beauty shots of it won't hurt.


----------



## Angrychair

I got my code and am in the middle of a picstory but I can't get the backlighting to function. I flipped DIP sw6 on but the menu key is not converting to function..... eh got it, had to unplug the keyboard









all keyboard at max brightness


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that was my third win.


Well you certainly deserve them man,kudos..









I wish I had your talent and know-how..I may need it too...Some keys in my quickfire randomly malfunction and don't work or sometimes input multiple commands...
Could it be the usb cable?I cleaned my board but I'm afraid that I might need to re-solder,or change the switches because it's becoming really annoying,actually..

Can the switches be changed in the CM quickfire?Should I use lube?


----------



## Angrychair

I wonder how good this code would look without the top casing, running bare plate...

Compared to the mx clear cherry brand keyboard at work, I feel like these clears are a bit lighter. Which is good. Comparing them side by side with my mx reds at home the only really noticable difference is the big tactile bump. At work, comparing them side by side to mx browns, they felt way heavier.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

May be an odd question... but has any company ever tried to do a "build your own" mechanical keyboard with such options as...
1. switch type: cherry mx blue, cherry mx green, etc.
2. backlight type/color: blue, red, green RGB, etc.
3. Backplate color
4. interface type

anything like it ever done?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Well you certainly deserve them man,kudos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had your talent and know-how..I may need it too...Some keys in my quickfire randomly malfunction and don't work or sometimes input multiple commands...
> Could it be the usb cable?I cleaned my board but I'm afraid that I might need to re-solder,or change the switches because it's becoming really annoying,actually..
> 
> Can the switches be changed in the CM quickfire?Should I use lube?


Talent, lol, more like too much free time. But thanks

The know-how is all from trial and error.

The easiest thing to try would be to test it on another computer if possible.

the cable ( and make sure its plugged directly into the back of your motherboard, no usb hubs or anything like that )

as far as the switches, if you know which keys are acting up, just remove the keycap, press the switch down, and add a drop of rubbing alcohol and then press the key repetitively to try to flush out any gunk in it. Worst case, you don't need to buy new switches, just desolder the bad one, open it up, and clean then resolder.

I've never seen a cherry switch that was physically broken.

The switches can be changed, but will require desoldering and a few hours time. I personally, don't lube, because eventually the lube will just dry up, and if you don't use the right lube you have a chance of just gunking up your switches again. If you don't have the tools to do so, it may just be cheaper and easier for you to buy a new QFR in the switch colors you want.

Google "aqua key tester" is an app that checks your key inputs, and you can use it to make sure all your keys are functioning properly.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> May be an odd question... but has any company ever tried to do a "build your own" mechanical keyboard with such options as...
> 1. switch type: cherry mx blue, cherry mx green, etc.
> 2. backlight type/color: blue, red, green RGB, etc.
> 3. Backplate color
> 4. interface type
> 
> anything like it ever done?


you could do that with a Phantom and plate. Get the plate anodized any color you want, put it what ever switches you want and what ever color led you want.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I wonder how good this code would look without the top casing, running bare plate...
> 
> Compared to the mx clear cherry brand keyboard at work, I feel like these clears are a bit lighter. Which is good. Comparing them side by side with my mx reds at home the only really noticable difference is the big tactile bump. At work, comparing them side by side to mx browns, they felt way heavier.


DON'T DEFILE THE CODE!
On another note, Clears are amazing, I used to prefer my Blacks for typing and Blues for gaming (reverse of everyone else but what ya going to do?) Now I only have need for one TKL board as opposed to 2 full sized, desk seems a whole lot bigger now


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Talent, lol, more like too much free time. But thanks
> 
> The know-how is all from trial and error.
> 
> The easiest thing to try would be to test it on another computer if possible.
> 
> the cable ( and make sure its plugged directly into the back of your motherboard, no usb hubs or anything like that )
> 
> as far as the switches, if you know which keys are acting up, just remove the keycap, press the switch down, and add a drop of rubbing alcohol and then press the key repetitively to try to flush out any gunk in it. Worst case, you don't need to buy new switches, just desolder the bad one, open it up, and clean then resolder.
> 
> I've never seen a cherry switch that was physically broken.
> 
> The switches can be changed, but will require desoldering and a few hours time. I personally, don't lube, because eventually the lube will just dry up, and if you don't use the right lube you have a chance of just gunking up your switches again. If you don't have the tools to do so, it may just be cheaper and easier for you to buy a new QFR in the switch colors you want.
> 
> Google "aqua key tester" is an app that checks your key inputs, and you can use it to make sure all your keys are functioning properly.


Thanks I'll try the alcohol cleaning method,and the app when I have the time and will report back


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I wonder how good this code would look without the top casing, running bare plate...
> 
> Compared to the mx clear cherry brand keyboard at work, I feel like these clears are a bit lighter. Which is good. Comparing them side by side with my mx reds at home the only really noticable difference is the big tactile bump. At work, comparing them side by side to mx browns, they felt way heavier.


The Cherry at work is probably PCB mount which will change the feeling a bit.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> May be an odd question... but has any company ever tried to do a "build your own" mechanical keyboard with such options as...
> 1. switch type: cherry mx blue, cherry mx green, etc.
> 2. backlight type/color: blue, red, green RGB, etc.
> 3. Backplate color
> 4. interface type
> 
> anything like it ever done?


Thats pretty much every korean custom, small scale production runs though.

Gons keyboards for example, you can pick your keyboard size, switch, plate, case, lubing/custom options, etc. But they will put you back a pretty penny. They are all fully programmable, and you can pick and choose options. Gons keyboards often go for $300+ but they are top notch quality.

You could also buy the parts yourself, but shipping from him is expensive ( $50 or so ) but 2-day shipping from south korea to the US is impressive, and you'll have to solder on all the tiny little parts which can be a pain.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> Very nice mate. Did you own a coolermaster before, or did you got the red keycaps from somewhere else?


The red WASD keys are from my CM storm, they came as extra's


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The more I see those CODE keyboards with MX Clears, and then maybe another with MX Greens too... The more tempted I am to pick one up to see if I'd like it... Wouldn't take one too long to get used to the extra pressure required would it?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The more I see those CODE keyboards with MX Clears, and then maybe another with MX Greens too... The more tempted I am to pick one up to see if I'd like it... Wouldn't take one too long to get used to the extra pressure required would it?


coming from reds and blues I thought I was going to hate the spring strength on the clears, but I don't, I love them


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The more I see those CODE keyboards with MX Clears, and then maybe another with MX Greens too... The more tempted I am to pick one up to see if I'd like it... Wouldn't take one too long to get used to the extra pressure required would it?


I'm somewhat in the same vein.tempted to purchase the jd40 but i dont know whether i'll get used to it and/or even remember the various layers


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm somewhat in the same vein.tempted to purchase the jd40 but i dont know whether i'll get used to it and/or even remember the various layers


It's pretty difficult to get used to but the plus is you can program it however you want easily.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> coming from reds and blues I thought I was going to hate the spring strength on the clears, but I don't, I love them


Well, I did enjoy typing on the CoolerMaster Quickfire Stealth that I had for a week, but the only issues I tended to run into were my pinkies getting tired after a while. Oh, and that it was a TKL







Wouldn't mind giving it another go though, especially on a 104key. And yeah, I'll probably "splurge" and get the clears and greens, since I'll be needing a new keyboard for the gaming rig eventually (Razer Black Widow's nice, but green backlight is bugging me like crazy), and then for the djing rig too.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's pretty difficult to get used to but the plus is you can program it however you want easily.


yeah.that is what i'm worried about.i'll be travelling quite a bit this year and my laptop keyboard is starting to get to me.so i'm just thinking of something light as small and not that all difficult to fit in my bag


----------



## Angrychair

i seriously considered getting a tkl but I wanted to use this keyboard at work and I will need the keypad often.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> yeah.that is what i'm worried about.i'll be travelling quite a bit this year and my laptop keyboard is starting to get to me.so i'm just thinking of something light as small and not that all difficult to fit in my bag


It might work, I am not sure you would really want to carry that around though. If you want something to take around I would suggest a poker 2. The JD40 weights more than a poker does, not by much, but it does. It is smaller however, but since it is steel I could see it scratching up whatever it is thrown in a bag with easily.

Poker 2 function layer would probably be easier to learn as well, especially if you stuck to the original keycaps.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The more I see those CODE keyboards with MX Clears, and then maybe another with MX Greens too... The more tempted I am to pick one up to see if I'd like it... Wouldn't take one too long to get used to the extra pressure required would it?


Not at all! I used to hate blacks but now it's my go to keyboard even after year of red, topre etc. And guess what, if you don't like the clears sell them to me, cus I'm in Edm too!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not at all! I used to hate blacks but now it's my go to keyboard even after year of red, topre etc. And guess what, if you don't like the clears sell them to me, cus I'm in Edm too!


Well, we'll see. I have to pick up a few things from Simulation1 before I order any new keyboards.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It might work, I am not sure you would really want to carry that around though. If you want something to take around I would suggest a poker 2. The JD40 weights more than a poker does, not by much, but it does. It is smaller however, but since it is steel I could see it scratching up whatever it is thrown in a bag with easily.
> 
> Poker 2 function layer would probably be easier to learn as well, especially if you stuck to the original keycaps.


thanks for the suggestion...will take a look at the poker 2 and report back if i do purchase it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> thanks for the suggestion...will take a look at the poker 2 and report back if i do purchase it


Its just that the 40 isn't very practical imo. You are missing a decent amount of keys on it so you will heavily rely on the FN layers. I feel like it would take at least 2 FN layers to fit enough keys on it to make it useful, and at that point, it's going to be hard to remember everything.

I still like mine, but yeah, not practical.

It shouldn't slow you down if you only want to type words but when you get into numbers and f keys, it gets complicated. Also arrows, keys that are located above the arrow cluster, keys to the right of the letters, etc.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its just that the 40 isn't very practical imo. You are missing a decent amount of keys on it so you will heavily rely on the FN layers. I feel like it would take at least 2 FN layers to fit enough keys on it to make it useful, and at that point, it's going to be hard to remember everything.
> 
> I still like mine, but yeah, not practical.
> 
> It shouldn't slow you down if you only want to type words but when you get into numbers and f keys, it gets complicated. Also arrows, keys that are located above the arrow cluster, keys to the right of the letters, etc.


that was what i was thinking as well.i sometimes have difficulty remembering where the symbols are on my board as it is and would have to look down.my engraved keycaps are already giving me a slight problem.what more if the symbols are not even on the caps...
i'll give the poker 2 a look through.one thing though, is is about the same size as a tkl right? Cos that is what i have now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that was what i was thinking as well.i sometimes have difficulty remembering where the symbols are on my board as it is and would have to look down.my engraved keycaps are already giving me a slight problem.what more if the symbols are not even on the caps...
> i'll give the poker 2 a look through.one thing though, is is about the same size as a tkl right? Cos that is what i have now.


It is the same size as the bottom left section of a TKL, so it's a lot smaller. The f keys, arrow keys, page up down, etc keys are in the FN layer but the keycaps it comes with label those keys so it's not so bad.

edit:
The part circled in red is what the poker 2 is like


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that was what i was thinking as well.i sometimes have difficulty remembering where the symbols are on my board as it is and would have to look down.my engraved keycaps are already giving me a slight problem.what more if the symbols are not even on the caps...
> i'll give the poker 2 a look through.one thing though, is is about the same size as a tkl right? Cos that is what i have now.


here's my poker ii next to a full size keyboard, I tried to take a good picture so you can see all the function layer keys.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> here's my poker ii next to a full size keyboard, I tried to take a good picture so you can see all the function layer keys.


thanks for that...so it is slightly smaller.i assume the poker is easier to adjust to coming from a tkl compared to a 40% right? Wonder how much a poker 2 costs locally....time to check i suppose


----------



## Angrychair

Poker 3s are coming out soon so you should be able to get a poker 2 cheaper at that time. Maybe...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Poker 3s are coming out soon so you should be able to get a poker 2 cheaper at that time. Maybe...


i read about that.supposed to be plate mounted switches and whatnot...don't even know if i'm going to get a poker 2.may just get a detachable cable from pexon for my mj2 tkl and lug that about


----------



## Spork13

Does MD do Singapore?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Does MD do Singapore?


i think they do...but i've never ordered anything from there yet.they show me prices in SGD though so they should


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Does MD do Singapore?


each item on massdrop is per company basis. if its not labeled, ask for a quote in message. there are a few times where a company only allows a product to be sold in a specific area and not elsewhere.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i read about that.supposed to be plate mounted switches and whatnot...don't even know if i'm going to get a poker 2.may just get a detachable cable from pexon for my mj2 tkl and lug that about


I lug around my full size DS3, not like it takes up that much space.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I lug around my full size DS3, not like it takes up that much space.


it's more for overseas travel really....my carry on luggage has limited space...


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> each item on massdrop is per company basis. if its not labeled, ask for a quote in message. there are a few times where a company only allows a product to be sold in a specific area and not elsewhere.


Thanks mate.
My post was more for cephelix as he was considering a pokerII, and MD has them currently.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> My post was more for cephelix as he was considering a pokerII, and MD has them currently.


i can find a poker 2 locally for SGD129..very tempting


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is the same size as the bottom left section of a TKL, so it's a lot smaller. The f keys, arrow keys, page up down, etc keys are in the FN layer but the keycaps it comes with label those keys so it's not so bad.
> 
> edit:
> The part circled in red is what the poker 2 is like


Now that's a neat lil keyboard.


----------



## cephelix

yeah,reading about the poker now...and definitely interested...but i have to keep my wallet in my pants...
the stock pbt caps means i won't have to change a thing if i do buy it....


----------



## GrimDoctor

No money for keyboards for a while because this happened!










Spoiler: Giggidy


----------



## Rit

I can get a handful of IBM Model M's if anyone is interested. I have a cousin that works at a 'tech recycling' company.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I can get a handful of IBM Model M's if anyone is interested. I have a cousin that works at a 'tech recycling' company.


Any SSKs?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any SSKs?


I'm sure there could be some. He said he even saw some w/ the trackballs on them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> No money for keyboards for a while because this happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I've been eying one as well, I really need a new case ( currently using a test bench ) but hate all the cheap ones you buy in stores, and need something that can support a 360mm radiator.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've been eying one as well, I really need a new case ( currently using a test bench ) but hate all the cheap ones you buy in stores, and need something that can support a 360mm radiator.


You can get pretty decent stuff in stores, hell I love my 540, but something like this is a whole new level. You guys could probably relate from a good mechanical keyboard standpoint


----------



## HPE1000

Hey guise, new here, looking to see what switch types I like.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hey guise, new here, looking to see what switch types I like.


Where did you get that sample set? I'm new as well and trying to learn/figure out what type of mechanical keyboard I want.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Where did you get that sample set? I'm new as well and trying to learn/figure out what type of mechanical keyboard I want.


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/sampler-kit/wasd-6-key-cherry-mx-switch-tester.html


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You can get pretty decent stuff in stores, hell I love my 540, but something like this is a whole new level. You guys could probably relate from a good mechanical keyboard standpoint


Compared to my italian made, powder coated case, the stuff in stores is quite crap.

The only reason I'm swapping is because My new place won't have a media closet like my current one does, and a cat and open case does not match

old rig, but I still use the case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Compared to my italian made, powder coated case, the stuff in stores is quite crap.
> 
> The only reason I'm swapping is because My new place won't have a media closet like my current one does, and a cat and open case does not match
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old rig, but I still use the case.


Ohh, that's pretty nice! I'll be sure to make a build log, though there are a heap already and try to document the quality


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You can get pretty decent stuff in stores, hell I love my 540, but something like this is a whole new level. You guys could probably relate from a good mechanical keyboard standpoint


Man, I have not been impressed with my 540. I manged to break two parts in the first install. One of the inserts for the front panel trying to get my fan controller in, and the right HDD bay tray that refused to work (hhd did not pick up over included connections) and required ghetto rigging.

My Rosewill R5 on the other hand was half the price and has seen 3 mobo/cpu, 3 Heatsinks, and 4 different GPU with out so much as having a scratch. Every time I mess with that Air 540 though I feel like something is going to break. I've basically torn the R5 apart 40 times and everything is like it was the day I got it. I easily took it apart 40 times since this was the one I picked up first when getting back into building... I tested out every possible fan combo with it also.

The 540 does look cool though.


----------



## Jixr

my problem is my stupid radiator, but since i'm not watercooling my GPU's anymore, I think it will be cheaper for me to get a smaller radiator instead of paying out the nose for a monster case that can candle a 360mm rad.
There is a thermaltake case that I've been eying.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> my problem is my stupid radiator, but since i'm not watercooling my GPU's anymore, I think it will be cheaper for me to get a smaller radiator instead of paying out the nose for a monster case that can candle a 360mm rad.
> There is a thermaltake case that I've been eying.


Yeah I considered those heavily but for my application they weren't quite right.


----------



## Jixr

If I had the time, I'd just do a G5 conversion, those cases are perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Dudewitbow

if anyone is interested, ducky is reintroducing the limited run of ducky 78 but for the DS4 in the form of th shine 4 69 Fire edition(Ducky, why would you pick that number)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Where did you get that sample set? I'm new as well and trying to learn/figure out what type of mechanical keyboard I want.


I prefer the Max Keyboard version from their site since it is an eight switch version.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> if anyone is interested, ducky is reintroducing the limited run of ducky 78 but for the DS4 in the form of th shine 4 69 Fire edition(Ducky, why would you pick that number)


Interesting switch setup, would be fun to type on to say the least. Basically every common cherry switch !


----------



## kbros

I really want to try clears, I also really want a poker 2. Next time I'm not buying car parts or camera gear, I'll be buying one.


----------



## Jixr

clears are over rated.

Linear ftw.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> clears are over rated.
> 
> Linear ftw.


Linear are over rated
Clears ftw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> No money for keyboards for a while because this happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Giggidy


Nice, S8? I too will not be buying any more keyboard bits, due to a transplant that's not co-operating. I think the King may be dead, not going to say for certain yet though.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Linear are over rated
> Clears ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, S8? I too will not be buying any more keyboard bits, due to a transplant that's not co-operating. I think the King may be dead, not going to say for certain yet though.


Linear and tactile are overrated, Green/Whites ftw.


----------



## Jixr

Greens are okay in my book.


----------



## connectwise

If there's any example of waste of money, that ducky 69 is certainly it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Why is it a waste of money? It still works as a keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

On the other hand, this is a waste of money. Slated to release at $199...

http://www.pcgamer.com/steelseries-new-keyboard-switch-offers-mechanical-durability-with-membrane-feel/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> On the other hand, this is a waste of money. Slated to release at $199...
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/steelseries-new-keyboard-switch-offers-mechanical-durability-with-membrane-feel/


No... what is this garbage article... Correct me if I am wrong but isn't it just a short throw linear switch? How is that "membrane feel" as the writer keeps trying to say.

Clicky is not a requirement for a mechanical switch.

Can I get a link to where steelseries said that, because apparently people are saying they did. That is pretty bad... I cannot see how this would be "membrane" feel in any way.


----------



## kbros

LINK

They didn't say anything about membrane feel, just short throw and shallow actuation.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> LINK
> 
> They didn't say anything about membrane feel, just short throw and shallow actuation.


If it's anything like Romer G's it's already lame.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Have you guys ever done a Pimp My Keyboard group buy?
I went in on this: http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/out-of-the-vault-inspired-by-fallout-series-ii-nuka-cola-and-vault-101-sa-row-3-double-shot/
It's ended just recently, I haven't got an email yet. It appears it was "tipped" so I assume that means it will go ahead?
Do I just wait now? I've never done an online group buy before.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Have you guys ever done a Pimp My Keyboard group buy?
> I went in on this: http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/out-of-the-vault-inspired-by-fallout-series-ii-nuka-cola-and-vault-101-sa-row-3-double-shot/
> It's ended just recently, I haven't got an email yet. It appears it was "tipped" so I assume that means it will go ahead?
> Do I just wait now? I've never done an online group buy before.


Yep, you just wait. Once they go into production they will send an email out letting everyone know, but after that you just wait until they land at your door









At least that is how it worked when I did it.


----------



## kbros

Yeah if it's tipped it means it will go ahead and you will get it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep, you just wait. Once they go into production they will send an email out letting everyone know, but after that you just wait until they land at your door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that is how it worked when I did it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah if it's tipped it means it will go ahead and you will get it.


Awesome, thanks guys, appreciate the quick response! Might take a little longer considering I'm in Oz but there's no immediate need. Hope they turn out well but not a massive loss if they don't, they were quite cheap, even with postage


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Awesome, thanks guys, appreciate the quick response! Might take a little longer considering I'm in Oz but there's no immediate need. Hope they turn out well but not a massive loss if they don't, they were quite cheap, even with postage


SP produces high quality keycaps, nothing to worry about there









Ebony TKL wrist rest is getting here tomorrow, pretty excited


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I really want to try clears, I also really want a poker 2. Next time I'm not buying car parts or camera gear, I'll be buying one.


there is a poker ii with clears on massdrop right now....I think

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> clears are over rated.
> 
> Linear ftw.


Clicky master race for the win. Linear is... *shudders* Ugh. Not my thing.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> there is a poker ii with clears on massdrop right now....I think
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kbc-poker-2-clear


dont know whether it's worth it to try clears for me.i can get the poker 2 for 30 bucks cheaper thn the price on massdrop


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> clears are over rated.
> 
> Linear ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky master race for the win. Linear is... *shudders* Ugh. Not my thing.
Click to expand...

Linear has its place. I got a linear switched Poker II for travel reasons. Otherwise I'd get blues.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Linear has its place. I got a linear switched Poker II for travel reasons. Otherwise I'd get blues.


For me, it's the complete lack of feedback that drives me bonkers. I bought a Corsair K70 (before I acquired the G710+) and it seemed okay at the store (didn't plug it in and give it a whirl though). Got home... Was back in the box not even 15 minutes later. Not only was the lack of any form of feedback unnerving, typing alone wound up having a typo every second word, and almost always was an extra letter or two mixed in randomly...

I'm sure for some they're wonderful, and many do indeed report they love them. For me, someone who used to be absolutely all about the MX Brown switches... The MX Blues (in the 2013 Black Widow Ultimate I'm using atm) are absolutely wonderful. Haven't run into any issues when gaming either, but I also don't necessarily play games that involve high actions per minute.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I tried my father's k65 which had reds, those were very nice themselves, but a little light for me, hence why I went with blacks.

and I'm able to game fine with blues also, they're my chosen switch, although I would to try greens... eventually lol.


----------



## Standards

Just got my Mx Clear Poker II from the previous group buy on mass. Just ordered my tex 60% case, too. I want some doubleshots, but I'm unsure of what color I want. I love the default grey/beige keycaps on the poker, so I may keep them for now. The green/orange group buy going on now is uninteresting. I might be able to settle for a nice violet or red.



edit: On a side note, I love the clears. Absolutely my favorite cherry so far. I hated reds, blues were too clicky, blacks were not stiff enough or tactile, and browns weren't stiff enough. I'm still going to keep my shine 3 with blacks, though. It lasted me a long, long time.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm really loving the clears too, but I also love reds for gaming and blues, for, well, the noise and feel.


----------



## Standards

I'm an odd duck. I really hate clickyness, but I love tactile feedback. Clears are my favorite so far, and I've owned everything but greens.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> dont know whether it's worth it to try clears for me.i can get the poker 2 for 30 bucks cheaper thn the price on massdrop


Just do it mate.
Cheap, you get a good quality keyboard, and try a different kind of switch.
If you find you prefer clears, it's great.
If you don't - you sell it, and probably loose very little $ since you got it so cheap.
And you won't die wondering "would I have preferred clears???"

Curious where you found them for such a good price?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Just do it mate.
> Cheap, you get a good quality keyboard, and try a different kind of switch.
> If you find you prefer clears, it's great.
> If you don't - you sell it, and probably loose very little $ since you got it so cheap.
> And you won't die wondering "would I have preferred clears???"
> 
> Curious where you found them for such a good price?


The thing about where I found them, which is here is that they don't have the poker 2 in clears. only the typical red, blue and browns.the massdrop ones have clears right?


----------



## Standards

Poker II with clears are exclusive to massdrop as of right now.


----------



## X-Nine

Speaking of Massdrop, my Vortex white keys came in yesterday and they'll be shipping them out today. That was a nice birthday email yesterday







not really keyboard related, but my dad said he got some good tickets for an Avs game too! Whatwhaaat


----------



## Rit

If I get a bunch of old IBM Model M's cheap, like around $5-$10/each, are they worth modding and selling, or should I just sling them as is?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If I get a bunch of old IBM Model M's cheap, like around $5-$10/each, are they worth modding and selling, or should I just sling them as is?


Any ssks? (Shorter ones without numberpad on the right)

Any colored greenish grey?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any ssks? (Shorter ones without numberpad on the right)
> 
> Any colored greenish grey?


I was told here was a variety of sizes and colors and functionality. I'll be going there later today to check out their supply. I was even thinking of asking them to throw in a few broken ones for spare parts.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If I get a bunch of old IBM Model M's cheap, like around $5-$10/each, are they worth modding and selling, or should I just sling them as is?


Shipping in the US will be about $20 each, but yeah, you could flip them for a little bit of cash. Just don't expect to sell them for crazy money though. There is a huge difference between what people will pay for an M, and what people are trying to sell them for.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Shipping in the US will be about $20 each, but yeah, you could flip them for a little bit of cash. Just don't expect to sell them for crazy money though. There is a huge difference between what people will pay for an M, and what people are trying to sell them for.


Yup! I already did my ebay previous sales spread sheet and know what models/color to aim for. Basically any black keyboards or the SSKs are the ones to sling.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I'm an odd duck. I really hate clickyness, but I love tactile feedback. Clears are my favorite so far, and I've owned everything but greens.


Even MX Whites?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Yup! I already did my ebay previous sales spread sheet and know what models/color to aim for. Basically any black keyboards or the SSKs are the ones to sling.


I have one I've been kinda offering for sale, people like the asking price, but when shipping is the same as the cost of the item, they usually shy away.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have one I've been kinda offering for sale, people like the asking price, but when shipping is the same as the cost of the item, they usually shy away.


What's the weight of one of those keyboards? and how are you shipping it? usps, ups, fedex?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What's the weight of one of those keyboards? and how are you shipping it? usps, ups, fedex?


The easiest way is using one of those USPS flat rate boxes. They have a 'game box' that full size keyboards fit in, but the shipping cost is about $18.
They weigh about 3lbs.


----------



## Rit

I guess I have an advantage since I'm in MN and have access to all the free cardboard boxes I want, the most it will ever cost to ship a keyboard would be $12.00.


----------



## fragamemnon

I just picked this up from the customs today!








MX Clears, from Massdrop, I was the second participant in the drop.

Thanks @Jixr for the recommendation. Although I miss some of the keys, I am getting used to the combos for sending those scancodes, so it's good. Plus, I really like the feel of it.
Now, to save more money for a nice blank keycap set, and afterwards - a case. I hate you people for doing this to me.

P.S. Disregard the quality of the picture, please.
And yes, I like my reversed row as it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Just got my Mx Clear Poker II from the previous group buy on mass. Just ordered my tex 60% case, too. I want some doubleshots, but I'm unsure of what color I want. I love the default grey/beige keycaps on the poker, so I may keep them for now. The green/orange group buy going on now is uninteresting. I might be able to settle for a nice violet or red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: On a side note, I love the clears. Absolutely my favorite cherry so far. I hated reds, blues were too clicky, blacks were not stiff enough or tactile, and browns weren't stiff enough. I'm still going to keep my shine 3 with blacks, though. It lasted me a long, long time.


Opposite keyboard color, and you put the opposite keycaps. Nice.








Although we share our opinion on the switches. I love tactility, and generally don't mind clickyness. Clears = godlike.

But I can also appreciate linear switches, too.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked this up from the customs today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Clears, from Massdrop, I was the second participant in the drop.
> 
> Thanks @Jixr for the recommendation. Although I miss some of the keys, I am getting used to the combos for sending those scancodes, so it's good. Plus, I really like the feel of it.
> Now, to save more money for a nice blank keycap set, and afterwards - a case. I hate you people for doing this to me.
> 
> P.S. Disregard the quality of the picture, please.
> And yes, I like my reversed row as it is.


I think there really should be a 60% club










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



btw I still hate that brain









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jixr

I always get weirded out when seeing stock keyboards, I'm so used to mine that I forget how different mine really are from stock ones.

I'm also getting ideas for a new build... dangerous expensive ideas...


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I always get weirded out when seeing stock keyboards, I'm so used to mine that I forget how different mine really are from stock ones.
> 
> I'm also getting ideas for a new build... dangerous expensive ideas...


I'm stock and am getting ideas from all the custom ones.







And it's dangerous that I work in a manufacturing plant and have access to all the tools/laser machines/etc.... Now I just need an idea.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I've not bought anything fun in awhile, and all my keyboards are boxed up right now, so I've been itching to work on a new project but all thats on hold until I move next week.

Stuff to do
- move computer into new case ( which I may be painting ) and buy a new watercooling pump, maybe another 970
- paint power supply pink ( because why not )
- bolt mod 2 model m's
- desolder 2, maybe 3 keyboards and swap their parts around
- finish modding my clear acrylic tex case
and hopefully my keycaps that got lost in the mail will either turn up or maybe I can have another set mailed to me.

There is a local GH'er who has access to a laser cutter, and makes custom acrylic plates, and I'm thinking of getting one made. All I have to do is pay for the material and a little for his time.

But I'm also In the middle of working crazy amounts of overtime at work, and 55-60 hour work weeks will be the norm for the next few weeks.

What fun is getting old and working if you never have time for fun projects :/


----------



## Rit

I hear ya, and I even added a kid into the mix 6 months back. First I should probably just get a mechanical keyboard to see what they're like.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I hear ya, and I even added a kid into the mix 6 months back. First I should probably just get a mechanical keyboard to see what they're like.


Heavenly fingers.


----------



## kbros

I saw this today on massdrop. I would consider it but a 1 year warranty on kailh switches won't work for me because they're not proven to be durable yet. I'll stick w/ my 5 year from thermaltake. Also it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I've taken a self-made poker II challenge, no pictures yet, but I'll be using my poker II instead of my trusty MX blue keyboard for a week. Should be interesting.


----------



## 24Valvole

I have taken the plunge and ordered my first ever mechanical. Plunked down for Poker II white with Clear switches from Massdrop yesterday.


----------



## kbros

Nice!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I saw this today on massdrop. I would consider it but a 1 year warranty on kailh switches won't work for me because they're not proven to be durable yet. I'll stick w/ my 5 year from thermaltake. Also it should be here tomorrow.


Kailh switches are fine, just because they are not cherry does not mean they are bad switches.

There is only 1 reported incident that I know of a kailh switch physically breaking, and that came from a person who has been long banned on several websites and credibility is suspect.

Generally, kailh keyboards suck, because the actual pcb and cases suck. The switches are fine.


----------



## sugalumps

Family on holiday in florida and asked me if I wanted anything brought back, they were near a best buy and I now have a k65 rgb









It has the tramp stamp logo, but for the price of free I am pritty darn happy









Can replace my ducky shine 3 full sized with it, I am guessing it may be a drop in build quality? But the form factor and rgb is what I wanted, and going from brown to reds will be fun.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice!


Man, I've been agonizing over which keyboard and switches to get for over two weeks! A guy at work brought in a K70 RGB around that time. After my "the colors, Duke, the colors!" moment passed, he let me use it for a little. Mind. BLOWN. I had so much research to do, since I've been out of the PC building game for years. I don't even remember the last time I used a mechanical before trying the K70, and I was too young to realize it anyways. Probably a Model M at some point. I now know my dad's Toshiba T5200 luggable I hacked away at when I was five used Alps switches, so I certainly grew up with them!


----------



## cephelix

Tried ordering the poker 2 on massdrop, too bad they only had it in white.....so it's a no go till the next time......
for now.....tokyo!


----------



## 24Valvole

I kind of wanted the gray too but the white matches my Enermax case anyway.


----------



## Angrychair

i'm waiting for the vortex pbt double shot backlit keycaps to go on drop again. I want to get a white set for my code.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I kind of wanted the gray too but the white matches my Enermax case anyway.


White kind of doesn't match anything of mine right now...lol....
keyboard has the ducky blue/grey combo and mouse is yellow,matching my raven cap


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i'm waiting for the vortex pbt double shot backlit keycaps to go on drop again. I want to get a white set for my code.


I'm waiting for this drop of them to finally bloody ship so I can have my Black set for my CODE







I hate these stock caps whatever they are and I can't stand the look of my Translucent MAX caps on this CODE so I'm forced to wait it out to finally see what all this fuss is about Vortex PBT Doubleshots


----------



## Angrychair

If I could find them outside of mass drop I'll get them that way preferably. The wait usually isn't worth the savings.

I found black but not white yet. I want both actually.....

They will be way nicer than then stock code keycap for sure. I have dsa blank tkl put keycap set from sp but I don't like the profile and lack of sculpture. I got them for my poker and hated them. Need to get around to selling them.


----------



## dBlisse

ordered the leopold 660m off massdrop, hopefully the greens are nice


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> If I could find them outside of mass drop I'll get them that way preferably. The wait usually isn't worth the savings.
> 
> I found black but not white yet. I want both actually.....
> 
> They will be way nicer than then stock code keycap for sure. I have dsa blank tkl put keycap set from sp but I don't like the profile and lack of sculpture. I got them for my poker and hated them. Need to get around to selling them.


Link
There you go, they also have the Black set but it's the shipping that's the real killer from US to AU, $30 for a $40 set of keycaps? No thankyou.
EDIT: Just realised they're out of stock for now oops.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Link
> There you go, they also have the Black set but it's the shipping that's the real killer from US to AU, $30 for a $40 set of keycaps? No thankyou.
> EDIT: Just realised they're out of stock for now oops.


Yeah I saw them a few days ago there and they were oos then.


----------



## kbros

Feng just got these back in stock a few days ago. Will probably be my first keycap purchase, with granite modifiers later most likely.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Feng just got these back in stock a few days ago. Will probably be my first keycap purchase, with granite modifiers later most likely.


Those are cheap.....are they thin or thick pbt? if they're thick, like the ducky ones, i might be in for 1 set. allows me to dye them to a nice colour. looking at dark purple for the modifiers


----------



## Standards

Finding the right keycaps for my poker ii is proving to be hell at the moment. I'm looking for a general granite/lavender scheme, but it eludes me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Finding the right keycaps for my poker ii is proving to be hell at the moment. I'm looking for a general granite/lavender scheme, but it eludes me.


I'm imagining it right now at it seems like a very nice combo. what are the problems that you're running into specifically?


----------



## Standards

Yea, I'm a fan of purple, and lighter colors go well with granite. I'm just unable to find the right set. Most group buys on pmk are uninteresting, and I've yet to find a drop or anything anywhere else that has the right colors.


----------



## kbros

qtan has a purple side printed 37 set. Darker purple though not really lavender.


----------



## Standards

Those are actually pretty good. Thanks for the link. I'll pick 'em up and see if I like them.


----------



## Blaise170

Speaking of PMK, I'd really like for the Alps Blue set to drop. It reached the 100 vote threshold and I want keycaps for my board!


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Those are actually pretty good. Thanks for the link. I'll pick 'em up and see if I like them.


NP!

Super OT: If any of you haven't seen American Sniper, WATCH IT. Just finished it and it was like Saving Private Ryan good.


----------



## connectwise

I actually never watched saving private ryan either.


----------



## fragamemnon

I found the keycaps I would want in the colors I want.

It would be a one-off run, costing me only about $350. That's great.
I guess I'll have to make due with what I have available already, but the colors are always not exactly the way I'd like them.









On a side note, any 60% dust covers that won't cost me $30?

Edit:
Is it actually normal for PBT keycaps to have relative high relief of where the stems are?


Spoiler: To be more precise, let me show you these:









They are quite vivid and can be felt when you move your finger through the keycap.
I don't really mind this, I'm just curious.
Sorry about the photos, but that's as good as my camera will do.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> qtan has a purple side printed 37 set. Darker purple though not really lavender.


Still too light for me. Was looking at a deeper purple to almost black...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I actually never watched saving private ryan either.


that makes 2 of us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I found the keycaps I would want in the colors I want.
> 
> It would be a one-off run, costing me only about $350. That's great.
> I guess I'll have to make due with what I have available already, but the colors are always not exactly the way I'd like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, any 60% dust covers that won't cost me $30?
> 
> Edit:
> Is it actually normal for PBT keycaps to have relative high relief of where the stems are?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: To be more precise, let me show you these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are quite vivid and can be felt when you move your finger through the keycap.
> I don't really mind this, I'm just curious.
> Sorry about the photos, but that's as good as my camera will do.


My ducky set looks the same as yours. The stems sort of bulge outward abit. just like in the photos!


----------



## Jixr

yeah, that can be kinda common with some manufactuers.

And those keycaps from Feng are thin btw.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> On a side note, any 60% dust covers that won't cost me $30?


I use a Grifiti Chiton sleeve for mine when not in use. I think it's this one, IDK, I got it on massdrop. my pokerii fits inside it nicely.

http://www.amazon.com/10keyless-Mechanical-Keyboards-Steelseries-Quickfire/dp/B00MRK233I/ref=sr_1_15?m=A2DYI0TZHMIXXX&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1421521989&sr=1-15


----------



## Angrychair

MDPC white sleeve on my Code's micro USB cable


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, that can be kinda common with some manufactuers.
> 
> And those keycaps from Feng are thin btw.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> On a side note, any 60% dust covers that won't cost me $30?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Grifiti Chiton sleeve for mine when not in use. I think it's this one, IDK, I got it on massdrop. my pokerii fits inside it nicely.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/10keyless-Mechanical-Keyboards-Steelseries-Quickfire/dp/B00MRK233I/ref=sr_1_15?m=A2DYI0TZHMIXXX&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1421521989&sr=1-15
Click to expand...

I was eyeing them. Thanks mate, will consider it when it drops again. For now, I found a somewhat ghetto solution, using a dustcover from a bigger keyboard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

aahhh MX blues while button mashing





So happy to have this keyboard back


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> MDPC white sleeve on my Code's micro USB cable


Does that still fit in the cable routing slots? I might do that to bring a little bit of white to my CODE and blend it in with the rest of the build colour scheme.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Does that still fit in the cable routing slots? I might do that to bring a little bit of white to my CODE and blend it in with the rest of the build colour scheme.


Yes but barely.


----------



## Standards

Are PMK's DSA PBT sets any good (or rather, what has been the general consensus on them)? I'm thinking about getting a modifier and and standard set, but I'd like some feedback as I haven't been able to find much anywhere other than concerns over how thin they are.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> aahhh MX blues while button mashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to have this keyboard back


How do you play with that giant bezel in the middle?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How do you play with that giant bezel in the middle?


Why do people always ask that question when clearly it doesn't bother me?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why do people always ask that question when clearly it doesn't bother me?


because the rest of us couldn't possibly tolerate it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> because the rest of us couldn't possibly tolerate it.


Yes you can.
Any Human with properly developed eyes and visual cortext can.
It's not at all out there or strange, it's on the same level of glasses, people learn to see beyond their glasses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler%27s_fading
This is the visual processing behavior that allows me to see beyond the center bezel and people to see beyond the rim of their glasses, their own nose and many other visual constants that would otherwise annoy us.

The only reason you think you can't tolerate it, is because you think you can't tolerate it.
Tell yourself you can't do something and feed your lack of knowledge and yeah you'll never be able to do it.
But learn how the eyes work and tell yourself you can and the bezel becomes irrelevant.

And no it doesn't affect aiming either


----------



## Spork13

Anyone after custom springs?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/custom-cherry-mx-springs


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Anyone after custom springs?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/custom-cherry-mx-springs


hmm I might get a set for a future phantom build.


----------



## cephelix

no keyboard expenditures for me the next few months! just booked stuff for my trip to tokyo!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yes you can.
> Any Human with properly developed eyes and visual cortext can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not at all out there or strange, it's on the same level of glasses, people learn to see beyond their glasses.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler%27s_fading
> This is the visual processing behavior that allows me to see beyond the center bezel and people to see beyond the rim of their glasses, their own nose and many other visual constants that would otherwise annoy us.
> 
> The only reason you think you can't tolerate it, is because you think you can't tolerate it.
> Tell yourself you can't do something and feed your lack of knowledge and yeah you'll never be able to do it.
> But learn how the eyes work and tell yourself you can and the bezel becomes irrelevant.
> 
> And no it doesn't affect aiming either


I wear glasses, but the nose piece is on your nose so you can't really see it. I've tried split monitors like that and it was horrible for me. I'm glad it works for you, it just doesn't for me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I wear glasses, but the nose piece is on your nose so you can't really see it. I've tried split monitors like that and it was horrible for me. I'm glad it works for you, it just doesn't for me.


You haven't tried it, so you can't say that.

That's like saying you can't use a mechanical keyboard before ever using it, "How can you stand that loud noise?!"
People say that line all the time, "I could never use a mechanical keyboard, they're so noisy and annoying."


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You haven't tried it, so you can't say that.
> 
> That's like saying you can't use a mechanical keyboard before ever using it, "How can you stand that loud noise?!"
> People say that line all the time, "I could never use a mechanical keyboard, they're so noisy and annoying."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I wear glasses, but the nose piece is on your nose so you can't really see it. *I've tried split monitors like that and it was horrible for me.* I'm glad it works for you, it just doesn't for me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

oh whoops.
But then again as I said before, the attutide of "I can't do this" probably got in the way.
But still the question irritates me because obviously the video shows that I have no problem with and yet people assume that I am like them because of their own small world view.
"I can't do this so why can you?"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh whoops.
> But then again as I said before, the attutide of "I can't do this" probably got in the way.
> But still the question irritates me because obviously the video shows that I have no problem with and yet people assume that I am like them because of their own small world view.
> "I can't do this so why can you?"


Bezels suck. Bottom line. You may be able to ignore them, and I certainly have tried for 1+ year on a 3 way set up. But I cant wait for a large format 4k to hit the American market, so I can be rid of them forever.

On topic:

What is the best Cherry Switch for typing? I feel like I mash extra keys way too easy on reds. I know that may not be a simple answer, but I am sure plenty of people have an opinion.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Bezels suck. Bottom line. You may be able to ignore them, and I certainly have tried for 1+ year on a 3 way set up. But I cant wait for a large format 4k to hit the American market, so I can be rid of them forever.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> What is the best Cherry Switch for typing? I feel like I mash extra keys way too easy on reds. I know that may not be a simple answer, but I am sure plenty of people have an opinion.


Still will be only 16:9 aspect ratio. That's the point of getting ultrawide displays, is getting that extended view. No matter how large a display is if its 16:9 aspect ratio it will always be 16:9. Just let the bezel stop bothering you and it's not a problem would be faaaar easier with them not in the center too. Also turn off bezel compensation it doesn't help and it removes part of the screen space.
Unless you can get like, a 5K~8k monitor and simulate 32:9, it's always gonna be stuck at 16:9 aspect ratio.

For typing switches my favorite atm is Razer Orange, Buckling spring 2nd.
Worst is reds.
Was really surprised to feel how nice Oranges we for typing, was not expecting them to be good for it at all, but holy crap I love them for typing.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is the best Cherry Switch for typing? I feel like I mash extra keys way too easy on reds. I know that may not be a simple answer, but I am sure plenty of people have an opinion.


I can pretty well type on anything. But given the choice, I'd rather have blues for the job.

Even though I'm using my poker II w/ MX Blacks to type this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I wear glasses, but the nose piece is on your nose so you can't really see it. I've tried split monitors like that and it was horrible for me. I'm glad it works for you, it just doesn't for me.


Actually, you always see the frames of your glasses, but since they're pretty much always there when one is awake your brain quickly ignores it. The same effect can happen with monitors- you would be surprised how quickly your brain starts to ignore the bezels when you focus on the game itself. Only reason I haven't done it myself is that I haven't bothered to look into third party software that keeps your icons right where you want them when switching between regular two-monitor and dual monitor surround.

As for more on topic, those Razer orange switches do seem interesting.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Anyone after custom springs?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/custom-cherry-mx-springs


Me! I've been looking for some green springs. Thanks


----------



## slumpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Still will be only 16:9 aspect ratio. That's the point of getting ultrawide displays, is getting that extended view. No matter how large a display is if its 16:9 aspect ratio it will always be 16:9. Just let the bezel stop bothering you and it's not a problem would be faaaar easier with them not in the center too. Also turn off bezel compensation it doesn't help and it removes part of the screen space.
> Unless you can get like, a 5K~8k monitor and simulate 32:9, it's always gonna be stuck at 16:9 aspect ratio.


Well not exactly, 16:9 is not the widest you can buy (you're sort of implying this with your comment, especially the last sentence).

21:9 monitors are already a real thing and they already go up to 3440x1440 resolutions.


----------



## Angrychair

I like typing on blues, , browns, clears, reds. (oh wait that's every mx switch I have at my disposal) Reds do take the most getting used to, or should I say linears. Because most people are so used to a tactile bump.

Any mechanical switch is better than rubber dome IMO


----------



## HPE1000

Wrist rest got here yesterday. It's pretty nice but there was a small cosmetic defect on it so I need to get some furniture stain pens to fix it.


----------



## kbros

Nice!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wrist rest got here yesterday. It's pretty nice but there was a small cosmetic defect on it so I need to get some furniture stain pens to fix it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah small knot in the wood, sorta a bummer. Is that rosewood?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh whoops.
> But then again as I said before, the attutide of "I can't do this" probably got in the way.
> But still the question irritates me because obviously the video shows that I have no problem with and yet people assume that I am like them because of their own small world view.
> "I can't do this so why can you?"


I was genuinely curious, sorry for offending you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was genuinely curious, sorry for offending you.


It's kinda one of those think before you something things.

I post a 7+min video of me playing like that, and obviously it doesn't get in the way.
Its like people who ask about MX Blues "how can you stand all that clicking? Doesn't it annoy you?"
Obviously not because some people learn to love the sound of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

This is not a joke, this is a suggestion coming from a professional carpenter.

Crayons.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121515904284?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is not a joke, this is a suggestion coming from a professional carpenter.
> 
> Crayons.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121515904284?lpid=82&chn=ps


They work great, but I find they work better if you heat the tip of the "Crayon" with a lighter, then apply it to the damage/chip/whatever, apply more then needed into the hole, and then heat the wax that is already applied for a short time and wipe the excess off with a rag. Used to fill thousands of nail holes in trim and such with this method back when I was in the construction trade, and if applied correctly, it can be nearly invisible.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> yeah small knot in the wood, sorta a bummer. Is that rosewood?


It was the ebony wood from massdrop. I don't think it will be too hard to fix that though. I would use a sharpie but I have needed those stain pens for a while now for other stuff.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is not a joke, this is a suggestion coming from a professional carpenter.
> 
> Crayons.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121515904284?lpid=82&chn=ps
> 
> 
> 
> They work great, but I find they work better if you heat the tip of the "Crayon" with a lighter, then apply it to the damage/chip/whatever, apply more then needed into the hole, and then heat the wax that is already applied for a short time and wipe the excess off with a rag. Used to fill thousands of nail holes in trim and such with this method back when I was in the construction trade, and if applied correctly, it can be nearly invisible.
Click to expand...

I have done heat as well, but find that while it is quicker, I end up removing more than intended with the rag, leaving a divot instead of a flush fill. But then again, I live in the S.E. U.S., if I leave my crayon bag in the bed of my truck while the sun is out, I will not have crayon_*s*_ anymore...just one big crayon. Extra heat is really not necessary for me.


----------



## cephelix

Hhkbh pro 2 prices in tokyo are about half of what i can find locally!! Now i'm very tempted to get one when i'm over there.thoughts?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Hhkbh pro 2 prices in tokyo are about half of what i can find locally!! Now i'm very tempted to get one when i'm over there.thoughts?


You should definitely go to japan but hopefully not for just a keyboard


----------



## kbros

I want to go to japan for the cars, then all the other cool stuff is an afterthought lol.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why do people always ask that question when clearly it doesn't bother me?


I tested out dual screen for the hell of it and I can say that there is no way I could deal with that. On triple screen you don't notice the bezels, but with it in the middle, not for me man.

It's your setup though, do your thing.

*The only game that I found the bezels to be annoying in was Skyrim. I'm thinking it's because I was spending so much time looking at scenery that it makes the break in screens stick out more. Any game where I'm more focused on the action I forget they're there.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You should definitely go to japan but hopefully not for just a keyboard


Definitely not....i'm going to travel around tokyo with day trips to nikko,kamakura,mt fuji...you get the picture. but since i'm already in japan, i thought, why not spend a day around akihabara and see what they have....


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I want to go to japan for the cars, then all the other cool stuff is an afterthought lol.


I want to go for sushi and the culture. Everything else is a bonus


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Hhkbh pro 2 prices in tokyo are about half of what i can find locally!! Now i'm very tempted to get one when i'm over there.thoughts?


Did someone say "Group Buy"???

Have a great trip, and buy the kbd.

If you find you don't love it, sell it "near new, 1/2 price" when you get home, for the same $ you paid.
How can you go wrong?


----------



## 7Teku

Does anyone know of a mech keypad/numpad that doesn't look like complete crap other than Realforce (which is $120)?

Since it doesn't seem like Corsair is going to be releasing a K65 with blues anytime soon or Ducky is gonna make a Shine 4 in TKL, I was going to get a Ducky Mini YOTH with a keypad for the left side.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Teku*
> 
> Does anyone know of a mech keypad/numpad that doesn't look like complete crap other than Realforce (which is $120)?
> 
> Since it doesn't seem like Corsair is going to be releasing a K65 with blues anytime soon or Ducky is gonna make a Shine 4 in TKL, I was going to get a Ducky Mini YOTH with a keypad for the left side.


Leopold FC210TP? If you can find it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Did someone say "Group Buy"???
> 
> Have a great trip, and buy the kbd.
> 
> If you find you don't love it, sell it "near new, 1/2 price" when you get home, for the same $ you paid.
> How can you go wrong?


lol...u got me there....now let me calculate my finances...hmmmm


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Did someone say "Group Buy"???
> 
> Have a great trip, and buy the kbd.
> 
> If you find you don't love it, sell it "near new, 1/2 price" when you get home, for the same $ you paid.
> How can you go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> lol...u got me there....now let me calculate my finances...hmmmm
Click to expand...




Spoiler: You are down a one-way road with only one natural consequence...


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You are down a one-way road with only one natural consequence...






I agree.....after putting my bwu away, i've gone through 2 keyboards in 2 months with 2 different keycap sets....
I know it's next to nothing when compared to the others...but i can see a snowball effect.
I will definitely test out the hhkb first.see if i like it.....if i do, it might be my endgame board(i know i said this about my mj2 tkl as well)..lol
but i'll sell off my mj2 then//no point having so many board lying around


----------



## GermanyChris

I just want the keycap but don't want to enter the beauty pageant, who makes them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I just want the keycap but don't want to enter the beauty pageant, who makes them?


You won't be able to get that keycap unless you win the competition, it's meant to be an exclusive prize.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey everyone. I was wondering if I should go mx reds or topre a 10pages ago or something and I have decided on a ducky mini with mx reds.

First impression was that the grey case that I ordered didn't look like the pictures in real life. It is very light silver, similar to an imac bezel. So I wonder what a true silver one looks like.. maybe I got sent the wrong model? Anyway, at first I thought the metal didn't feel good at all, kind of rough sandy texture. But it turns out it looks like it is leftover dust from the manufacturing process or something as I was able to wipe it smooth so to say and now it feels pretty good. I've grown to appreciate the look of it, especially with the red backlight on it looks really nice in my opinion.

Aside from looks, I really like the mx reds, so smooth I love it! I actually like them more for typing than for gaming because I seem to press them down too hard while gaming with gives me finger cramps. But that was just the first days, yesterday it felt more comfy for gaming.

In the end the only dissapointment are the cherry stablizers(I think that is what causes it). The right shift, enter en backspace felt absolutely horrid first day. So 'mushy' as I heard it described before. I get a sharper click instead of a clack and the keys don't hit the case instead they wobble around and make a strange sound and an unpleasant feeling compared to the other keys. After mashing the enter key repeatedly it was better, but backspace still feels not how it should.

I can live with it and am kind of used to it already but would it be worth to ask for another board? Would it be my sample or will all boards suffer from this to an extent?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I just want the keycap but don't want to enter the beauty pageant, who makes them?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to get that keycap unless you win the competition, it's meant to be an exclusive prize.
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I just want the keycap but don't want to enter the beauty pageant, who makes them?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to get that keycap unless you win the competition, it's meant to be an exclusive prize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted
Click to expand...

Tell me if you get a hold of one.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I just want the keycap but don't want to enter the beauty pageant, who makes them?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to get that keycap unless you win the competition, it's meant to be an exclusive prize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me if you get a hold of one.
Click to expand...

Since I don't want to rain on the OCN parade I'll probably just use the design and do it in a different color likely red.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Since I don't want to rain on the OCN parade I'll probably just use the design and do it in a different color likely red.


as long as you don't distribute it.. I think?

or are there more restrictions?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> as long as you don't distribute it.. I think?
> 
> or are there more restrictions?


I'm not sure, but since it is a licensed trademark of OCN you won't be able to give it to others. You might be looked down upon for it.


----------



## Jixr

Pretty sure its a no no.

And you'd be pretty well shamed on here if someone started to go off and make clone caps of the OCN logo without any authorization from OCN.

Just because its a free online forum does not mean its logos and everything are free to uses without paying a licensing fee or asking permissions.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pretty sure its a no no.
> 
> And you'd be pretty well shamed on here if someone started to go off and make clone caps of the OCN logo without any authorization from OCN.
> 
> Just because its a free online forum does not mean its logos and everything are free to uses without paying a licensing fee or asking permissions.


I certainly wouldn't shame anyone for it. You don't have to pay a license fee or ask permission to use a logo for personal/private use. It is ridiculous that you would even suggest that.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well whatever the case might be, I vaguely remember a discussion like this before, I was just unsure what the resolution was.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> I certainly wouldn't shame anyone for it. You don't have to pay a license fee or ask permission to use a logo for personal/private use. It is ridiculous that you would even suggest that.


Actually, it's not ridiculous. Anything that you put that logo on now represents that brand. While you may have no ill intentions, that doesn't mean that things don't happen. Would I shame someone for it? No, but trademarks are trademarks. I'm pretty Paradigm explained before that it was hard enough getting OCN to agree to allow him to give away the OCN keycap.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> I certainly wouldn't shame anyone for it. You don't have to pay a license fee or ask permission to use a logo for personal/private use. It is ridiculous that you would even suggest that.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not ridiculous. Anything that you put that logo on now represents that brand. While you may have no ill intentions, that doesn't mean that things don't happen. Would I shame someone for it? No, but trademarks are trademarks. I'm pretty Paradigm explained before that it was hard enough getting OCN to agree to allow him to give away the OCN keycap.
Click to expand...

Yes it is, giving away keycaps to the public is one thing but suggesting that someone can't do whatever they want for personal use makes no sense. It is like saying I should have to pay royalties for drawing a Coca-Cola logo and having it on my wall.


----------



## Jixr

the guys mentality behind it is "oh, well since I can't buy one, I'll just copy it"

really takes away from the integrity of the contest.

Its not about winning a keycap ( which I couldn't even tell you where my two are ) its about promoting discussion, and urging others to look into keyboards, and come up with new crazy designs and ideas.

It would be so nice to see more and more unique entries rather than the same few keyboards entered every month. Last month we only had 3 entries, and one of them had entered the contest before with that same board. Kinda lame. ( but i'm pretty sure we have new rule changes to prevent recurring entries )


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> Yes it is, giving away keycaps to the public is one thing but suggesting that someone can't do whatever they want for personal use makes no sense. It is like saying I should have to pay royalties for drawing a Coca-Cola logo and having it on my wall.


Yeah, but if you went to an artist and told him to copy someone else's artwork because you didn't want to pay for the original, thats pretty well looked down upon.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> Yes it is, giving away keycaps to the public is one thing but suggesting that someone can't do whatever they want for personal use makes no sense. It is like saying I should have to pay royalties for drawing a Coca-Cola logo and having it on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if you went to an artist and told him to copy someone else's artwork because you didn't want to pay for the original, thats pretty well looked down upon.
Click to expand...

I don't think most people care whether or not you look down on them. Blaise170 was talking about copyright and having to get permission. Also people have prints of paintings/photographs done all the time.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> It would be so nice to see more and more unique entries


Soon. I have several keyboards but I don't know what I want to do with them yet. I might be entering in an Alps board even.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> It would be so nice to see more and more unique entries


I'm working on it, Although I think it will take a while for me to make an entry

I'll see if I can enter by August though ( at the latest ).


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I would mod my main cooler master keyboard but for a few reasons I wouldn't stand a chance.
1. no money to spend on things as low priority (for me) as a keyboard.
2. Cheap keyboard to begin with so probably not worth it.
3. With some of the fantastic work some of you guys do I would be no competition. lol.


----------



## Jixr

which is why my next entry is going to be my rainbow board, that I've only spent $50 on total. for the switches, cases, parts, everything. a little clever budgeting and you don't have to spend crazy money to have a nice keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> I don't think most people care whether or not you look down on them. Blaise170 was talking about copyright and having to get permission. Also people have prints of paintings/photographs done all the time.


people who buy prints of famous photos/paintings/whatever, they have to pay a licensing fee to reproduce and redistribute their work.
Just because people can and do, does not make it legal or right.
"well I found it online for free, so it must be free" is an ignorant and selfish statement to make.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> which is why my next entry is going to be my rainbow board, that I've only spent $50 on total. for the switches, cases, parts, everything. a little clever budgeting and you don't have to spend crazy money to have a nice keyboard.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAND0M1ZER*
> 
> I don't think most people care whether or not you look down on them. Blaise170 was talking about copyright and having to get permission. Also people have prints of paintings/photographs done all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> people who buy prints of famous photos/paintings/whatever, they have to pay a licensing fee to reproduce and redistribute their work.
> Just because people can and do, does not make it legal or right.
> "well I found it online for free, so it must be free" is an ignorant and selfish statement to make.
Click to expand...

Again, that is your opinion (which differs from the law). Using a logo for your own personal use (in this case a keycap) is perfectly legal. Nothing is ignorant or selfish about that.


----------



## Jixr

What are you talking about "my opinion"? You can't just steal logos and designs and have them reproduced willy nilly.

So then downloading movies and games, making a print of a photo thats not yours, etc is fine if its only for your personal use?

I guarantee you if you read the T&C of this site that it will state something about protecting the sites IP, etc, and is not to be reproduced without its consent.

Unless you actually work with copyrights ( which I do ) you're talking out your ass.

EDIT: and since you're too lazy, ignorant, or flat out unable to comprehend how things work, I suggest you take a minute to educate yourself?

OCN Terms Of Service


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> _||*Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use* ||
> You ARE NOT allowed to use Overclock.net to:
> Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in
> This includes linking to a personal website
> Display affiliate links of any kind
> *Copy content, images or any other Overclock.net assets (in part or in whole)*
> Recruit people for other websites/projects/jobs or any other reason
> Directly or indirectly profit from your relationship with the site and the people you meet here, now or in the future
> 
> If you do choose to use the site for any of the activities outlined within the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section (directly above), YOU AGREE to the following:
> Every instance of breaking one of these rules outlined with the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section constitutes you entering into an agreement with Overclock.net to pay for such initiatives at a cost of $500 per incidence._


So, you can't use the OCN logo for advertising, promotions, or selling? But, for personal use it should be fine right? Not that I'd be worried about it myself, just trying to figure out what that really means. It seems to me like you can't use it to profit.

I really don't see/understand where the issue would be getting a keycap printed up with the logo.


----------



## Jixr

because someone ( the keycap maker ) is using the logo for profit.

And while the printer may have a disclaimer stating that its up to the purchaser to make sure that any design is free to use, then it would put the fault on the OCN member.

Now I completely understand that people do this kinda stuff all the time, and OCN won't do anything about it, but that still does not make it right.

I've had several PMs from people wanting to buy my OCN cap, and I tell them the only way to get one is to enter the contest, not to go off and just get someone to make a copy.

And the only company that could make cheap one off keycaps is a sponsor of OCN, and I'm sure if it became a problem that the two parties would discuss it between themselves.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, that kind of makes sense as far as the printer making the profit.

It would be pretty cool to have my escape key with that flame on it, especially if it allowed my blue LED to shine through.

I'm not getting one, seeing this conversation just made me think how nice it would look if done correctly.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> escape key with that flame on it, especially if it allowed my blue LED to shine through.


Well lucky for you the KOTM OCN cap, the black part is actually pretty transparent, and while it wouldn't be a bright blue, it would still light up a bit under backlighting. So get to modding!









And while I'm thankful for all the votes, I'd just like to note that 2 people ( HPE and I ) won half of last years KOTM contest, and last month there was only 3 entries, one of which had been entered several times already, the other was a keypad ( which I'm fine with being part of the contest ) and mine. I really do encourage you guys to enter your boards, even if they are not highly modded or you haven't dropped crazy money into them.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Rit

Speaking of wooden wrist rests....

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hardwood-wrist-rests?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization%20Email%2020150119%20%28Old%29&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202015-01-19%20ol&mode=guest_open

I'm just curious how it feels.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, regarding producing keycaps using the OCN logo, I've talked with management and you are allowed to produce your own keycap with the OCN logo provided that it's strictly for personal use and not for selling or giving to other people, because at that point it becomes practically unofficial merchandise.

So, if you want to produce your own OCN logo keycap, that's fine, but stuff like group buys would not be allowed. For those that want official OCN keycaps, they will hopefully be back in the future after the site redesign.

If you have any more questions, feel free to contact ENTERPRISE or Chipp.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well lucky for you the KOTM OCN cap, the black part is actually pretty transparent, and while it wouldn't be a bright blue, it would still light up a bit under backlighting. So get to modding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I'm thankful for all the votes, I'd just like to note that 2 people ( HPE and I ) won half of last years KOTM contest, and last month there was only 3 entries, one of which had been entered several times already, the other was a keypad ( which I'm fine with being part of the contest ) and mine. I really do encourage you guys to enter your boards, even if they are not highly modded or you haven't dropped crazy money into them.


Well I just spent around $500 or so on sound so now I only have about $100 left to spend on whatever else so I'll _eventually_ enter my keyboard in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that kind of makes sense as far as the printer making the profit.
> 
> It would be pretty cool to have my escape key with that flame on it, especially if it allowed my blue LED to shine through.
> 
> I'm not getting one, seeing this conversation just made me think how nice it would look if done correctly.


Go for it in the KOTM, if you win you'll have a sense of pride _and_ a nice keycap.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I'm kind of thinking about picking up this keycap.

http://www.geekkeys.com/alien-backlight-keycap/

I'm still looking around, but would like to get something for the escape key. Any idea if these are good keys or not?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, I'm kind of thinking about picking up this keycap.
> 
> http://www.geekkeys.com/alien-backlight-keycap/
> 
> I'm still looking around, but would like to get something for the escape key. Any idea if these are good keys or not?


I have some arriving some time in the next few days, not the alien one, but some of the others in that range. I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, regarding producing keycaps using the OCN logo, I've talked with management and you are allowed to produce your own keycap with the OCN logo provided that it's strictly for personal use and not for selling or giving to other people, because at that point it becomes practically unofficial merchandise.
> 
> So, if you want to produce your own OCN logo keycap, that's fine, but stuff like group buys would not be allowed. For those that want official OCN keycaps, they will hopefully be back in the future after the site redesign.
> 
> If you have any more questions, feel free to contact ENTERPRISE or Chipp.


10 / 10 would REP.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I like the double dragon one also.

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/custom-r4-double-dragon-backlight-cherry-mx-keycap.html

That would work well the the dragon already on my keyboards space bar.

Think I might pick that one up.

*I picked up the Alien and double dragon caps. Interested to see how they end up. I'll likely only use one for my escape key.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Good to hear we might see OCN keycaps again in the eventuality known as the"soon-TM" universe. One of these days I'll actually mod up my g710+ and enter into the kotm...


----------



## roflcopter159

I would consider entering my Poker 2, but the only things I've done are switched to Ergo-Clears with stickers and swapped out my escape, shift, control and alt caps. I'll probably wait until I can get a cap set and/or a case and a custom USB cable. I think a cap set will be the first thing to get though. Easier to build a theme around that.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would consider entering my Poker 2, but the only things I've done are switched to Ergo-Clears with stickers and swapped out my escape, shift, control and alt caps. I'll probably wait until I can get a cap set and/or a case and a custom USB cable. I think a cap set will be the first thing to get though. Easier to build a theme around that.


Regarding your signature, _everyone_ on this website is still learning.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Regarding your signature, _everyone_ on this website is still learning.


Fair enough, not sure I want to go through the effort to change it though









EDIT: I changed it anyway. Time for an update


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would consider entering my Poker 2, but the only things I've done are switched to Ergo-Clears with stickers and swapped out my escape, shift, control and alt caps. I'll probably wait until I can get a cap set and/or a case and a custom USB cable. I think a cap set will be the first thing to get though. Easier to build a theme around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your signature, _everyone_ on this website is still learning.
Click to expand...

And some of us enjoy learning while others not so much


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> And some of us enjoy learning while others not so much


Argh, new colour tongue smiley thing. HOW?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> And some of us enjoy learning while others not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, new colour tongue smiley thing. HOW?
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


:tonguesmi


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Regarding your signature, _everyone_ on this website is still learning.


Hey speak for yourself, I think I know everything already.

pretty good sale, I think:


----------



## Nestala

I used a Filco Majestouch 2 with MX-Browns before...decided I wanted to try TKL since the numpad really annoyed me.
Decided to go with MX-Blues this time around.
Here she is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It's a Lioncast LK20.


----------



## kbros

Got the Poseidon Z today. Man this thing is SOLID. I'd say fairly close to a QFR in build quality. Has a metal plate and weighs a decent amount. All the kailh switches are uniform and it doesn't have any switches that are lighter or heavier than others. Keycaps are super smooth which I'm not a fan of. Backlighting is nice but I'm not a fan of backlighting anyways so I'll probably leave it turned off. Overall I'm very happy with it for $77. One thing I noticed though, the stems/keycaps seem to wobble a bit if I try to move them side to side. Is this common with all MX switches? Not that big of a deal tho doesn't hinder typing at all. I'll probably do a full review with MX comparison and nice pics in a couple weeks.

I bought a numberpad worth of blue keycaps from a friend for $2 so that's why some are mismatched.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qAmK2A


__
https://flic.kr/p/qAmK2A
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qSQH3L


__
https://flic.kr/p/qSQH3L
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## SalisburySteak

Can anybody give me advice on painting my Ducky 1008? I painted it white a couple of years ago and the left/bottom side look horrible now.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I got my MAX novelty keycaps in the post. Very disappointed. They have a very brittle and cheap feel to them, there is a chance they are fakes, I only say that based on some reviews I've read/watched on MAX keycaps being pretty decent. The backlit nature on them is ok. They are horrible to type on, again I think that's the thin, quality thing at play. They were purchased from ErgoGeek on eBay.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I got my MAX novelty keycaps in the post. Very disappointed. They have a very brittle and cheap feel to them, there is a chance they are fakes, I only say that based on some reviews I've read/watched on MAX keycaps being pretty decent. The backlit nature on them is ok. They are horrible to type on, again I think that's the thin, quality thing at play. They were purchased from ErgoGeek on eBay.


Get in touch with MAx Keyboards, their customer service is really good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I got my MAX novelty keycaps in the post. Very disappointed. They have a very brittle and cheap feel to them, there is a chance they are fakes, I only say that based on some reviews I've read/watched on MAX keycaps being pretty decent. The backlit nature on them is ok. They are horrible to type on, again I think that's the thin, quality thing at play. They were purchased from ErgoGeek on eBay.


The only good keycaps maxkeyboards produces are the doubleshot backlit keycaps for their blackbird keyboard. What you have are backlit thin abs keycaps, which are the standard way of making backlit keycaps that almost every other manufacturer uses. (Vortex and Deck being some of the few exceptions)

They aren't fake, it wouldn't make any sense to make fake keycaps like that.

That is why a lot of people (myself included) do not like backlit boards/keycaps. They are cheap feeling and they can wear out fast.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> One thing I noticed though, the stems/keycaps seem to wobble a bit if I try to move them side to side. Is this common with all MX switches?


Keycap wobble is normal. Kahil switches have less wobble though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Can anybody give me advice on painting my Ducky 1008?


strip the keyboard down, and wet sand the entire case with 600+ sand paper, and get that thing as smooth as you can, once thats done you can begin to paint.
Basically you want lots of thin layers of paint, don't just blast it and call it a day. Patience and prep work is key.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I got my MAX novelty keycaps in the post. Very disappointed.


+1 for reasons I don't like stock backlit keycaps. Thats basically how they all are. You can try to pick up a vortex set though, should be about $40 or so.


----------



## kbros

Thanks jixr!


----------



## roflcopter159

Does anyone know how to limit the amount of noise caused by the stabilizers on a Poker 2? They make a fair bit of noise that I would like to quiet down somehow.


----------



## kbros

Lube?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Lube?


This should do the trick!


----------



## Standards

My PBT keycaps shipped from PMK today. We'll see how much I liked this grey/purple theme.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Get in touch with MAx Keyboards, their customer service is really good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The only good keycaps maxkeyboards produces are the doubleshot backlit keycaps for their blackbird keyboard. What you have are backlit thin abs keycaps, which are the standard way of making backlit keycaps that almost every other manufacturer uses. (Vortex and Deck being some of the few exceptions)
> 
> They aren't fake, it wouldn't make any sense to make fake keycaps like that.
> 
> That is why a lot of people (myself included) do not like backlit boards/keycaps. They are cheap feeling and they can wear out fast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> +1 for reasons I don't like stock backlit keycaps. Thats basically how they all are. You can try to pick up a vortex set though, should be about $40 or so.


I might get in touch, don't know yet, It just surprised me. My Razer stock keycaps feel incredible in comparison.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does anyone know how to limit the amount of noise caused by the stabilizers on a Poker 2? They make a fair bit of noise that I would like to quiet down somehow.


I find the stabilizers on my poker 2 not noisy, but on the Code....NOISY. I don't know why they can't use cherry stabilizers on such high end keyboards. I like them waaaay better.


----------



## skupples

it's not really mechanical related, but it is keyboard related.

What are the chances that both windows keys on my old logitech G150 keyboard run on the same circuit? That is to say, if something other than the switch fails, will both keys fail? I've been too lazy to hook up another keyboard to my living room PC, so I haven't ruled out windows 8 just being windows 8.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The only good keycaps maxkeyboards produces are the doubleshot backlit keycaps for their blackbird keyboard. What you have are backlit thin abs keycaps, which are the standard way of making backlit keycaps that almost every other manufacturer uses. (Vortex and Deck being some of the few exceptions)
> 
> They aren't fake, it wouldn't make any sense to make fake keycaps like that.
> 
> That is why a lot of people (myself included) do not like backlit boards/keycaps. They are cheap feeling and they can wear out fast.


If only they'd offer those Blackbird keycaps for a full 104key keyboard...


----------



## X-Nine

Just got my white Vortex Keys.... annnnd, not too impressed. I'll pop them on and see tomrrow, but just looking and them and holding them, I am not much of a fan...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my white Vortex Keys.... annnnd, not too impressed. I'll pop them on and see tomrrow, but just looking and them and holding them, I am not much of a fan...


What exactly are you not impressed with?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> What exactly are you not impressed with?


if hes talking about the pbt backlit double shots(like I use as well) its because it bleeds light really poorly, and leaves a dotted internal texture due to how it was manufactured, especially visable with brigher levels of LEDs


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> if hes talking about the pbt backlit double shots(like I use as well) its because it bleeds light really poorly, and leaves a dotted internal texture due to how it was manufactured, especially visable with brigher levels of LEDs


Wait, does this happen with the Black ones as well? Oh god, please say no


----------



## Blaise170

My favorite two switches!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> if hes talking about the pbt backlit double shots(like I use as well) its because it bleeds light really poorly, and leaves a dotted internal texture due to how it was manufactured, especially visable with brigher levels of LEDs


Ouch, things like these you'll never know until you actually purchase it i suppose.....


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Just got my white Vortex Keys.... annnnd, not too impressed. I'll pop them on and see tomrrow, but just looking and them and holding them, I am not much of a fan...
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you not impressed with?
Click to expand...

I saw that one legend isn't inscribed properly, I think it was F3, I dunno I'm just waking up, but when I sifted through them I just feel that they aren't the kind of quality I was expecting. I'll dig in to them tonight when I get home and see if any more are like that.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I saw that one legend isn't inscribed properly, I think it was F3, I dunno I'm just waking up, but when I sifted through them I just feel that they aren't the kind of quality I was expecting. I'll dig in to them tonight when I get home and see if any more are like that.


I had the same issue with this set as well, legends are not flush and some don't read clearly some keys feel rough, etc.

But unfortunately, its the only dub shot thick pbt keycaps you can buy on the market. Shame they ask such a high asking price.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I saw that one legend isn't inscribed properly, I think it was F3, I dunno I'm just waking up, but when I sifted through them I just feel that they aren't the kind of quality I was expecting. I'll dig in to them tonight when I get home and see if any more are like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I had the same issue with this set as well, legends are not flush and some don't read clearly some keys feel rough, etc.
> 
> But unfortunately, its the only dub shot thick pbt keycaps you can buy on the market. Shame they ask such a high asking price.


That's such a shame...maybe in the not too distant future someone would be able to make high quality doubleshot pbt caps


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So some ditz posted on reddit that their Razer Keys were wobbly and bad, so seeing as how I have both a ducky with cherrys and a razer with Rz Oranges

I made this video


----------



## Paradigm84

If you want to qualitatively compare the wobble of the two switches, the only reliable way I can think of is to take one of each switch, secure them in a vice, then test how much each wobble. Otherwise, factors such as how solid the board is and how well the switch is secured into the plate can alter your findings.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want to qualitatively compare the wobble of the two switches, the only reliable way I can think of is to take one of each switch, secure them in a vice, then test how much each wobble. Otherwise, factors such as how solid the board is and how well the switch is secured into the plate can alter your findings.


Point was that this asshat was pointing their finger at razer and crying like a brat, instead of you know actually looking at things and paying attention to crap.

So tired of this antihype bullcrap, OH RAZER IS SO BAD, guess what Sweetheart, it's not razer, its the MX switch design itself so Buzz the hell off you complaining sheep of an idiot.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want to qualitatively compare the wobble of the two switches, the only reliable way I can think of is to take one of each switch, secure them in a vice, then test how much each wobble. Otherwise, factors such as how solid the board is and how well the switch is secured into the plate can alter your findings.


Without a keycap installed, since that can affect the wobble feel.

But I can say in my findings, non razor branded kahil switches ( if there is a difference between the two thats up to debate ) feel less wobbly than cherry, and the reason being the housings are different.

using one spring and swapping the stems, ( cherry and kahil ) even a cherry stem in a kahil housing feels less wobbly than a standard cherry key.
( comparing a relatively unused kahil switch vs a never used in keyboard cherry switch )

Though I don't even notice a difference in wobble between a new cherry switch, and a vintage switch thats been used for over a decade.

I actually quite like the kahil housings, and whenever my next keyboard build is, if Its going to have a plate, I'm going to put my kahil switches in them for a long term durability test, and cut out the outliers that could cause kahil keyboards to be bad ( pcb, stabilizers, etc, case/housing )


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Point was that this asshat was pointing their finger at razer and crying like a brat, instead of you know actually looking at things and paying attention to crap.
> 
> So tired of this antihype bullcrap, OH RAZER IS SO BAD, guess what Sweetheart, it's not razer, its the MX switch design itself so Buzz the hell off you complaining sheep of an idiot.


razer is bad, and they should feel bad...

quality drops with each generation.

the "keys" are wobbly on the razer boards, specially now that they're fabbing their own switches.

keys is "keys" because it takes a village to make a bad keyboard, not just a switch.

and i guess no one has a theory about both windows keys running on the same circuit, so I got off thy lazy arse & plugged in another keyboard. Yes, they do, at least for this old logitech.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> razer is bad, and they should feel bad...
> 
> quality drops with each generation.
> 
> the "keys" are wobbly on the razer boards, specially now that they're fabbing their own switches.
> 
> keys is "keys" because it takes a village to make a bad keyboard, not just a switch.
> 
> and i guess no one has a theory about both windows keys running on the same circuit, so I got off thy lazy arse & plugged in another keyboard. Yes, they do, at least for this old logitech.


That's funny, I have the BW Ultimate Stealth 2014 and they don't wobble...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's funny, I have the BW Ultimate Stealth 2014 and they don't wobble...


I guess definition of wobble is subjective, like oh so many things in technology. AT LEAST IT'S NOT SOUND THOUGH!

we can all agree on that.

I had to retire my Blackwidow to work duty. Even my QFP feels more stable.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess definition of wobble is subjective, like oh so many things in technology. AT LEAST IT'S NOT SOUND THOUGH!
> 
> we can all agree on that.
> 
> I had to retire my Blackwidow to work duty. Even my QFP feels more stable.


You really have to be _right_ don't you lol


----------



## skupples

that escalated quickly.

I'm going to go stew on how you could turn a statement of possible subjectivism, or maybe quality control (something else razer is known for being really bad at) into "has to be right"


----------



## kbros

Gonna take a pic with each of my boards with my username in it so I can be added to the group. Also i really want to grab the massdrop for springs, I want green springs because I'm so damn heavy handed lol.


----------



## kbros

Alright, I'm ready to be added to the group.

#1 Tte Poseidon Z - Blue Kailh Switches

__
https://flic.kr/p/qTzgp5


__
https://flic.kr/p/qTzgp5
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

#2 Cherry G84-4100 - Cherry ML Switches

__
https://flic.kr/p/qRmMKh


__
https://flic.kr/p/qRmMKh
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

Check out dat doctor handwriting, I'm graduating next year


----------



## skupples

needs to be less legible, with some greek mixed in.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I graduated almost 3 years ago and your writing is better than mine


----------



## kbros

lolol. They say some people have bad handwriting because their mind is faster than their hand...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Alright, I'm ready to be added to the group.
> 
> #1 Tte Poseidon Z - Blue Kailh Switches
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qTzgp5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qTzgp5
> by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr
> 
> #2 Cherry G84-4100 - Cherry ML Switches
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRmMKh
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRmMKh
> by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr
> 
> Check out dat doctor handwriting, I'm graduating next year


I'm assuming you're liking your Poseidon Z.


----------



## kbros

So far, yes, very much.


----------



## HPE1000

I tried the new switches, razer greens or whatever, and I didn't think there was anything wrong with them. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I might not like razer as a company but I had no problems with my blackwidow when I had one and my deathadder is still working fine.


----------



## Disturbed117

I really don't get the razer appeal, I know for one i will never buy another product from them after my mouse started giving me problems and being ignored on my RMA requests(4 of them).


----------



## Alex132

I have gone through like 4 crappy Black Widow keyboards (and 4 DA BE mice). Build quality can confirm, is highly lacking (it's Razer, I guess I shouldn't have expected much lol). I hate our local lack of keyboards (at the time of purchase).



On this current model that I have, areas highlighted in pink are so flexible it makes the keyboard look like a wave when I put pressure on them.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> On this current model that I have, areas highlighted in pink are so flexible it makes the keyboard look like a wave when I put pressure on them.


Open up the case and stuff the free space full of modeling clay. that will take care of your flex problem and make it feel as solid as a rock.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> On this current model that I have, areas highlighted in pink are so flexible it makes the keyboard look like a wave when I put pressure on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Open up the case and stuff the free space full of modeling clay. that will take care of your flex problem and make it feel as solid as a rock.
Click to expand...

Probably break it when opening it, no thanks lol.

It's fine as is until I replace it.


----------



## Jixr

nah, just a few screws on the bottom of the case.

What good is a keybaord if you don't mod it


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Probably break it when opening it, no thanks lol.
> 
> It's fine as is until I replace it.


well, if you are into opening it all you have to do is be slightly careful with the tabs....i'm not exactly the most careful person around and i still managed to open up my bwu multiple times without damaging it....
a cheap fix to an otherwise costlier problem i suppose


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, just a few screws on the bottom of the case.
> 
> What good is a keybaord if you don't mod it










sometimes I just want to buy something and have it work.

I've already restricted myself into using 10keyless units due to my form fitting simpit that I built to exactly fit the width of my chair (+1 inch so no squeaks) and the length of my arms.

It's S40 PVC, so it's easy enough to move, so that I can access my modded to extend out to almost 30 inches from my desk keyboard tray, but I guess i'm just lazy.


----------



## kbros

Ok so I know the general consensus is that PBT keycaps are way better than ABS. But, has anyone had any experience with somewhat thick double shot ABS? Does ABS really shine sofast? More questions from a newbie here lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Ok so I know the general consensus is that PBT keycaps are way better than ABS. But, has anyone had any experience with somewhat thick double shot ABS? Does ABS really shine sofast? More questions from a newbie here lol.


Past Razer keyboard all shined within ~5 months. It seems to shine faster on the keys than the spacebar / long keys if that means anything.


----------



## X-Nine

The only thing of theirs that hasn't broke on me is my mouse pad. 3 mice and 3 keyboards is probably more than I should have ever put up with.

That said, I'll continue to buy from WASD/Code, Logitech, and quite a few other mfgs that have never failed me.


----------



## Nephalem

Never had anything Razer fail on me yet, still got my 2013 BWU and Death adder, although to be honest neither of them have been heavily used in about a year. I just don't particularly like most of the people that surround Razer, Not all, just those "L33T GAMING SKILLZ" people.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The only thing of theirs that hasn't broke on me is my mouse pad. 3 mice and 3 keyboards is probably more than I should have ever put up with.
> 
> That said, I'll continue to buy from WASD/Code, Logitech, and quite a few other mfgs that have never failed me.


4 mice, 4 keyboards from me. 1 mousepad is still going strong I guess...


----------



## skupples

great case study in BAD QA.

Everything was fine until they started releasing the yearly models.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Never had anything Razer fail on me yet, still got my 2013 BWU and Death adder, although to be honest neither of them have been heavily used in about a year. *I just don't particularly like most of the people that surround Razer, Not all, just those "L33T GAMING SKILLZ" people.*


Yea, I agree that I don't like the vibe those types of peripherals put off. I also have serious doubts about the quality since they're marketed towards younger audiences. Not that I don't have some gaming gear, it's hard to avoid in this hobby. It's just some companies seem more worried about having the look then subsistence.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I agree that I don't like the vibe those types of peripherals put off. I also have serious doubts about the quality since they're marketed towards younger audiences. Not that I don't have some gaming gear, it's hard to avoid in this hobby. It's just some companies seem more worried about having the look then subsistence.


like I highlighted before.

This is rather new for razer. It started when they started doing the yearly models, which just so happened to feature lower quality lasers & even lighter plastic.

They used to be the undisputed cream of the crop, but that changed rather quickly. Logitech upped their game, along with other random companies.


----------



## Angrychair

I thoroughly annoyed one of my coworkers today at work with my Poker II blue switches. The other 2 guys in the office thought it was hilarious that the 3rd guy was so annoyed by the clicking









Also, this Code has taken over my desk. Funny thing is I bought it for my keyboard at work. But it's easier to take my poker since I have a grifiti case for it and it fits in my lunch box. 



Also, my cubicle is by far the most organized, do you even OCD?

The only peripherals I've had fail on me were keyboards I spilled beer on and wireless mice that hit the floor, RIP my first MX Revolution. favorite mouse of all time. I have another but it's just not the same, plus it's hit the floor too and the wheel doesn't spin well anymore and the tilt buttons on the wheel also don't work unless you press it hard to the sides.

I hope to have my pokerii and code until I'm an old man. The corsair k70 I can see going bye bye for something with standard keycaps and red switches, cause i still gotta have my reds for gaming.


----------



## pez

I've only really had one peripheral really kick the bucket on me under what would be normal usage. Those would be the Nostromo N52 (you might recognize this now as the Razer Orbweaver and whatever the non-mech version is called). The N52 lost the functionality of that orange 'clicky' button, which was strangely the only button that was comfy for my large hands to use as a 'jump' button. All of my Razer products have done great for me, though I'm not sold on this 'Chroma/2015' line. I'm VERY iffy about these new switches Razer has put out, and I'm pretty satisfied with the Deathadder 2013. No more gloss, and finally a not-so-over-the-top finish. And not to mention it reduced the weight; which was my biggest con for it.


----------



## skupples

I work on the Help Desk, there's no such thing as a clean cube, unless I clean it every day, but I resign to doing it once a week, every friday.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I work on the Help Desk, there's no such thing as a clean cube, unless I clean it every day, but I resign to doing it once a week, every friday.


Yeah I'm only in office once or two days a week, the rest of the time I'm on site.


----------



## luckyduck

Finally finished my keyboard









Typing this post on it. Its a beast.

my Unicomp M customizer 103 for size reference.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Open up the case and stuff the free space full of modeling clay. that will take care of your flex problem and make it feel as solid as a rock.


Instead of modelling clay, could I use grout???


----------



## Nhb93

So I know I haven't been around lately, but I was in a thrift store looking for old video games with my friend when I saw this thing. I have no idea if it's mechanical, what it even is, or it it's worth it. I was hoping maybe someone here could figure out what it is. Price is marked at $99.99.



Sorry in advance for potato picture.


----------



## Sniping

That looks very interesting, but someone has to talk that price down...the prices in that picture are insane.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Instead of modelling clay, could I use grout???


I don't think I'd want to grout my keyboard.

Maybe something like this?

$7.00
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/278744/Crayola-Air-Dry-Clay-White-25/

I'm not sure if it should be one kind over the other. Seems to me if you get the wrong type, it will dry up flaky and cause issues. I'd think most modeling clay could be gotten pretty cheap though.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> So I know I haven't been around lately, but I was in a thrift store looking for old video games with my friend when I saw this thing. I have no idea if it's mechanical, what it even is, or it it's worth it. I was hoping maybe someone here could figure out what it is. Price is marked at $99.99.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for potato picture.


1.) What kind of thrift store has those prices? If they're usually high, they're basing their prices off of amazon or ebay.... And we know how accurate their prices are.








2.) What's the make/model? can't see anything from your picture.


----------



## Jixr

'you want some heavy dense clay, not only does it reduce the flex and increase the overall solidness of the board, it also adds a nice little weight to help keep the keyboard from sliding around your desk, and can reduce its sound.

( my clay filled XT is damn near silent )

Also, Kbros, I have some OG cherry double shot abs caps, and though I've not had them very long ( maybe 3 months? ) I use them every day at work, and no shining so far, but they are a bit higher quality than caps from signature plastics .
( Pic )


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 'you want some heavy dense clay, not only does it reduce the flex and increase the overall solidness of the board, it also adds a nice little weight to help keep the keyboard from sliding around your desk, and can reduce its sound.
> 
> ( my clay filled XT is damn near silent )
> 
> *Also, Kbros, I have some OG cherry double shot abs caps, and though I've not had them very long ( maybe 3 months? ) I use them every day at work, and no shining so far, but they are a bit higher quality than caps from signature plastics .*
> ( Pic )


The caps on my Poseidon don't seem to have shine to them. I've owned the keyboard for a year now. It looks like whatever they used to coat the caps wears fairly well. If I put the board under a flashlight and really examine it I can see a minor difference between my less used keys and heavily used keys. Even that took me some time to pick out.

I'm not sure if that's a testament to the coat they used on the keys, or my maintenance. They've luckily held up well.


----------



## Rit

So many deals on massdrop for mechanical keyboards, but they're always for the more expensive boards and they're usually only $10-20 off..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So many deals on massdrop for mechanical keyboards, but they're always for the more expensive boards and they're usually only $10-20 off..


and they normally take 3-6 months to show up.


----------



## Angrychair

My pokerii took about 2 weeks from the end of the drop. But every drop is definitely going to be different. My God of Death keycap took a long longer. They said the mfg was overwhelmed with such a large order, lol. What did they expect from the keyboard enthusiast community when something like aluminum keycaps get offered in a group buy.


----------



## Badwrench

Hey guys, my Group Buy is going live: Delta Blues - An ALPS set.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys,
I got a ducky mini last week with mx reds. Unfortunately the backspace key was horribly mushy and they sent me the wrong color. So just got message that they'll send me a new keyboard that the seller has tested and didn't find any mushiness on and they are going to throw in the ducky neoprene sleeve for free! Have to pay for one way shipping though.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Hey guys, my Group Buy is going live: Delta Blues - An ALPS set.


FINALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I got a ducky mini last week with mx reds. Unfortunately the backspace key was horribly mushy and they sent me the wrong color. So just got message that they'll send me a new keyboard that the seller has tested and didn't find any mushiness on and they are going to throw in the ducky neoprene sleeve for free! Have to pay for one way shipping though.


The Mini, like the rest of the current lineup of Ducky boards uses Cherry stabilisers, which are known to feel 'mushy' to some people.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Mini, like the rest of the current lineup of Ducky boards uses Cherry stabilisers, which are known to feel 'mushy' to some people.


Yea so I heard but I have had a ducky shine 3 TKL with browns and I was never bothered with the larger keys, felt great. But with this mini I could not ignore it, it is very irritating to use when you are typing and use the backspace you get cancelled out of your flow


----------



## Jixr

clip the stabilizers on it. it helps loosen them up a bit.


----------



## CptAsian

Speaking of Massdrop, I think I'm going to grab a Keycool 22 that just went up to go with my Shine II TKL. Rather pricey for it's size, though.
On a somewhat unrelated note, I got my switch sampler from Max Keyboards a few days ago. I actually quite like the clears, and I'm thinking about a WASD V2 barebones and getting either custom caps from them or from somewhere else. Would there be some better options for a fullsize with clears (either with no backlighting or red LEDs)?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Speaking of Massdrop, I think I'm going to grab a Keycool 22 that just went up to go with my Shine II TKL. Rather pricey for it's size, though.
> On a somewhat unrelated note, I got my switch sampler from Max Keyboards a few days ago. I actually quite like the clears, and I'm thinking about a WASD V2 barebones and getting either custom caps from them or from somewhere else. Would there be some better options for a fullsize with clears (either with no backlighting or red LEDs)?


a CODE might be what you're looking for.









edit: oops, you wanted something with RED backlighting, my bad.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Hey guys, my Group Buy is going live: Delta Blues - An ALPS set.


Nice, I got the email for it.


----------



## Rit

Such a pain in the arse to try to win a decent mechanical keyboard on the 'low side' of it's price range....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> a CODE might be what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oops, you wanted something with RED backlighting, my bad.


Yeah, I was going to point that out, but I had previously taken a look at the CODE and decided that the V2 was just a little bit better for my tastes. Mainly, it would allow me for more variation in keycaps, despite the extra $10 I would end up paying for it. They do seem to be very similar boards, especially after seeing this little comparison.

http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1438513-wasd-v2-vs-code

Looking at it again, what difference does the single layered vs dual layered PCB make? Would it be something I would notice on my end?


----------



## kbros

Quick question, is opening plate-mounted switches really hard? I saw a few guides on it and I can easily make a tool for it. I just don't want to ruin my board right after I got it lol. I'm fairly good with electronics, I don't usually break things. The reason for opening them is that I'm getting green springs to put in. Already realized blues are too light for me. Thanks guys


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Quick question, is opening plate-mounted switches really hard? I saw a few guides on it and I can easily make a tool for it. I just don't want to ruin my board right after I got it lol. I'm fairly good with electronics, I don't usually break things. The reason for opening them is that I'm getting green springs to put in. Already realized blues are too light for me. Thanks guys


I don't know the reason why my self, but if you have LED's then they must be desoldered first regardless of pcb or plate mount switches. Physically, the only difference between a plate mount and pcb mount switch housing is that the pcb mount has the two plastic feet on the bottom that keep it aligned to the board, where as the plate mount switches don't have them and rely on the plate to keep them in symmetrical.

Plate mount keyboard are a double edge sword.

Pros:
looks niceer
heavier
stable and no flex

cons:
have to desolder to modify


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I don't know the reason why my self, but if you have LED's then they must be desoldered first regardless of pcb or plate mount switches. Physically, the only difference between a plate mount and pcb mount switch housing is that the pcb mount has the two plastic feet on the bottom that keep it aligned to the board, where as the plate mount switches don't have them and rely on the plate to keep them in symmetrical.
> 
> Plate mount keyboard are a double edge sword.
> 
> Pros:
> looks niceer
> heavier
> stable and no flex
> 
> cons:
> have to desolder to modify


This is correct, but you also can't open plate mount switches unless the plate has notches in it to allow for opening. Stock keyboards don't have this feature though, that is only available from custom boards/plates. So even if you just desolder the leds, if there are any, you still can't open the switches.

So switches will also need desoldered.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I don't know the reason why my self, but if you have LED's then they must be desoldered first regardless of pcb or plate mount switches. Physically, the only difference between a plate mount and pcb mount switch housing is that the pcb mount has the two plastic feet on the bottom that keep it aligned to the board, where as the plate mount switches don't have them and rely on the plate to keep them in symmetrical.
> 
> Plate mount keyboard are a double edge sword.
> 
> Pros:
> looks niceer
> heavier
> stable and no flex
> 
> cons:
> have to desolder to modify


Have few corrections.









You can solder in sip sockets in your switches so that you can open up your switches and or replace leds without any soldering ( you do have to solder the sockets initially )

To my knowledge there aren't any "stock" " mass produced keyboards that have a notched plate to allow for switch top removal but you can get them on GH from few members for few popular keyboards, there are also members that can draw up a file so that a metal shop can cut the plate out for you.

I need to update this since I have done over 2500 switches now but here is some basic information about sip sockets.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=60679.msg1403202#msg1403202


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Have few corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can solder in sip sockets in your switches so that you can open up your switches and or replace leds without any soldering ( you do have to solder the sockets initially )
> 
> To my knowledge there aren't any "stock" " mass produced keyboards that have a notched plate to allow for switch top removal but you can get them on GH from few members for few popular keyboards, there are also members that can draw up a file so that a metal shop can cut the plate out for you.
> 
> I need to update this since I have done over 2500 switches now but here is some basic information about sip sockets.
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=60679.msg1403202#msg1403202


HOLY KEYBOARD PORN
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59526.0


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> HOLY KEYBOARD PORN
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59526.0


Those are just some phone potato pics, I don't have a dslr nor the time to take photos of the work I do unless the customers wants a preview before I send the keyboard(s) back out. Usually I don't take photos that is why you don't see many pictures on there.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Those are just some phone potato pics, I don't have a dslr nor the time to take photos of the work I do unless the customers wants a preview before I send the keyboard(s) back out. Usually I don't take photos that is why you don't see many pictures on there.


Mind if I ask you a question about soldering? I'm trying to figure out how to repair a board.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Mind if I ask you a question about soldering? I'm trying to figure out how to repair a board.


I don't mind at all but I am going to bed right now so I will most likely answer it in the am.

Edit: Replied, I hope that helps if not let me know.


----------



## mAs81

Why is it so hard to find a x6.5 spacebar for my CM Quickfire







?

I found a site that they 3D print keycaps , but 25€ for a spacebar?And GH was no help....


----------



## Rit

Regarding the old IBM Model M's... what kind of modding can you do to them? Re-cap, paint, re-cord.... ????


----------



## connectwise

You can buy a widget that will allow you to connect it to modern USB, just require some wiring.


----------



## kbros

Damn LED's, I didn't even want LEDs but this kb was so well priced I just grabbed it. Guess I'm not doing springs for a while, don't want to _completely_ void my warranty this early in the game.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You can buy a widget that will allow you to connect it to modern USB, just require some wiring.


Can you covert the ones that have the ethernet like connection?


----------



## Standards

My keycaps came in today. I haven't checked them out as I have to go in an hour, but I'll take some photos and take them for a run when I get home. Pretty pumped because I ordered those and some MTG cards wednesday, and they all got here today when the original ETA was monday.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Can you covert the ones that have the ethernet like connection?


If you can solder it's really easy, you just need to make a Soarer's converter.


----------



## Chargeit

I got my two caps in today. They do feel pretty lite, but, I was only using for the escape key which really doesn't see all that much use.

It's pretty cool.



I didn't really like the double dragon one as much.

Oh, and for the hell of it I took a picture of the dragon on my space bar.


----------



## Standards

Got them on after work. I'll probably switch the ESC to a custom key or a purple when I stop being lazy, but I'm extremely satisfied. One keycap had a small imperfection in the form of a chip on the bottom side, but I had a ton of extra 1x keys, so it was replaced easily. I'm used to DSC, and I can definitely say I like DSA, too. These looked a bit more thin than my stock vortex keycaps, but the feel is roughly the same while the texture, at least to me, is a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*


Sir, I believe you received defective keys. Nothing is printed on them.


----------



## Standards

What is touch typing?


----------



## Blaise170

Touch typing (also called touch type or touch method or touch and type method) is typing without using the sense of sight to find the keys. Specifically, a touch typist will know their location on the keyboard through muscle memory.


----------



## Standards

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> What is touch typing?


Typing like a boss aka how you should be typing. Without looking using home row


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Touch typing (also called touch type or touch method or touch and type method) is typing without using the sense of sight to find the keys. Specifically, a touch typist will know their location on the keyboard through muscle memory.


I think that was a response to me joking about his keys not having anything printed on them.

I'd have to assume you learned how to type if you went with blank keys. I'd also assume that you knew what touch typing was.

But yea, I was joking about the keys. I guess humor doesn't always carry well over the net.


----------



## Standards

Does no one read posts before they type their own out? Not to be rude, but this is getting amusing.


----------



## kbros

lolol


----------



## slumpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I was being sarcastic.


This is the internet, the place where sarcasm doesn't work.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Does no one read posts before they type their own out? Not to be rude, but this is getting amusing.


Your sarcasm wasn't really clear over the net.


----------



## Rit

Are there any other mechanical keyboards out there like the IBM M?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Are there any other mechanical keyboards out there like the IBM M?


What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What exactly do you mean?


Other make/models of older mechanical keyboards... i'm starting to get an itch to mod something.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Other make/models of older mechanical keyboards... i'm starting to get an itch to mod something.


Model M is a great place to start if you just want to play with keyboard mods. Doing the bolt mod is a cool experience....kinda

Other vintage keyboards are Dell AT101w, Chicony 5181 (and a ton of other models), Siig Minitouch/Suntouch, Apple AEK II, IBM Model F, old Cherry POS keyboards (not really recommended unless rare), and Northgate Omnikey.


----------



## Blaise170

I can vouch for above. I own an AEK II, Chicony 5161, and used to have a Cherry G80-8113LRCUS. The Cherry boards are really nice because they are PCB mount, meaning easy to mod the switches without desoldering.


----------



## jfing14

Oh man I want these so bad... But the price!







http://www.geekkeys.com/mkc-gold-metal-zinc-37-keyset/


----------



## connectwise

O god no. Why?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Oh man I want these so bad... But the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geekkeys.com/mkc-gold-metal-zinc-37-keyset/


*Spent that much on three marvel keycaps... Hangs head high!*


----------



## kbros

Took some shots that I'll use for the review of the Poseidon Z.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qT9PyE


__
https://flic.kr/p/qT9PyE
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## The_chemist21

sanded aluminum KMAC plate 400/500/800/1000/1200/1500/2000 then polished on a wheel
clear switches with stock springs
lubed with Krytox 205 + 103 gpl
clear switch tops
dark red stickers
sip sockets on all led keys
2x3x4 blue diffused leds
modded and lubed stabilizers


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> sanded aluminum KMAC plate 400/500/800/1000/1200/1500/2000 then polished on a wheel
> clear switches with stock springs
> lubed with Krytox 205 + 103 gpl
> clear switch tops
> dark red stickers
> sip sockets on all led keys
> 2x3x4 blue diffused leds
> modded and lubed stabilizers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was just going through usersub and saw this >.> lol

Nice!


----------



## The_chemist21

Thanks, figured I would share since some members enjoy the pics.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> sanded aluminum KMAC plate 400/500/800/1000/1200/1500/2000 then polished on a wheel
> clear switches with stock springs
> lubed with Krytox 205 + 103 gpl
> clear switch tops
> dark red stickers
> sip sockets on all led keys
> 2x3x4 blue diffused leds
> modded and lubed stabilizers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, wish I knew how to do that stuff...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Man, wish I knew how to do that stuff...


That kind of stuff isn't too hard, it just takes a lot of practice!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That kind of stuff isn't too hard, it just takes a lot of practice!


Not even that, just A LOT of patience.


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Spent that much on three marvel keycaps... Hangs head high!*


That is insane! I hope you were happy with them. Do you have a photo or a link to them?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> O god no. Why?


Because I think they would look good with a matt black colour scheme on a Poker II or something similar


----------



## autumnsunset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Does no one read posts before they type their own out? Not to be rude, but this is getting amusing.


I am sure about the rudeness, not about the amusement


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Was just going through usersub and saw this >.> lol
> 
> Nice!












Browsing usersub? I too like to live dangerously


----------



## Paradigm84

Anybody else want to enter the January KOTM? Otherwise I'll have to cancel the competition this month.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anybody else want to enter the January KOTM? Otherwise I'll have to cancel the competition this month.


Didnt know that it was up, I will enter! Sorry


----------



## kbros

Made some pixel art for my sig on GH. so tiny and cute.


----------



## HPE1000

We should use this pic for the KOTM keycap prize from now on :3



Feels a bit more professional
(I took the picture we are using now, so it's not like I am trying to bash anyone, I just wasn't as experienced when I took that first pic







)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> We should use this pic for the KOTM keycap prize from now on :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels a bit more professional
> (I took the picture we are using now, so it's not like I am trying to bash anyone, I just wasn't as experienced when I took that first pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wow, nice pic, I'll start using that from now on! (not that the other picture is bad though).


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks









I just finished what might be my favorite keyboard mod I have done so far. I just have to do a couple more things and then I can share it, hopefully I can get pictures up by the end of tomorrow or even tonight.


----------



## Alex132

Quality

Don't hate on my HTC One's camera quality pls


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Quality
> 
> Don't hate on my HTC One's camera quality pls


lol.. is that one with cherry or khail switches?

Also, htc one.







The camera used to be so awesome but now they are all slowly dying. Pictures are either pink or purple if there isn't a ton of light.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Quality
> 
> Don't hate on my HTC One's camera quality pls
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. is that one with cherry or khail switches?
> 
> Also, htc one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera used to be so awesome but now they are all slowly dying. Pictures are either pink or purple if there isn't a ton of light.
Click to expand...

Hence why I made it b/w - it doesn't look as bad lol.

It's a 2013 Death Adder, Cherry MX Blue. A very good number of keys are like this on my keyboard. This is definitely not the first keyboard I have had with this though. All my previous Razer BWs had it. This just has a lot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hence why I made it b/w - it doesn't look as bad lol.
> 
> It's a 2013 Death Adder, Cherry MX Blue. A very good number of keys are like this on my keyboard. This is definitely not the first keyboard I have had with this though. All my previous Razer BWs had it. This just has a lot.


All the grain and the black and white makes it look like a scary movie









So is the actual switch sticking or is the keycap getting stuck to the case?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Quality
> 
> Don't hate on my HTC One's camera quality pls


Have you tried to clean it? See if it's something that can easily be fixed?


----------



## Jixr

EVERYONE ENTER THE KOTM! NEED MOAR PEEPS!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> EVERYONE ENTER THE KOTM! NEED MOAR PEEPS!


Will you buy me the keycaps to make the process faster?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hence why I made it b/w - it doesn't look as bad lol.
> 
> It's a 2013 Death Adder, Cherry MX Blue. A very good number of keys are like this on my keyboard. This is definitely not the first keyboard I have had with this though. All my previous Razer BWs had it. This just has a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> All the grain and the black and white makes it look like a scary movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the actual switch sticking or is the keycap getting stuck to the case?
Click to expand...

Switch


----------



## fragamemnon

That gif tells the tale of true horror... with fantastic effects.


----------



## cephelix

as much as I want to enter the KOTM, all i've done is add pbt caps to mine......


----------



## roflcopter159

Does entering KOTM restrict me from entering the same board later on? I mean all I have is my Poker with stock caps and modded switches but for the sake of "the show must go on" I would enter it if it didn't restrict future entries with the same board.

EDIT: Who else is entered?


----------



## Dudewitbow

I'm not ready for KOTM yet. a few more keycaps then i'd probably enter.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does entering KOTM restrict me from entering the same board later on? I mean all I have is my Poker with stock caps and modded switches but for the sake of "the show must go on" I would enter it if it didn't restrict future entries with the same board.
> 
> EDIT: Who else is entered?


If you're going to enter a board similar to a previous one, I'd like to see that a substantial change has been made, more than just keycaps, at least a switch change or plate _and_ case change.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you're going to enter a board similar to a previous one, I'd like to see that a substantial change has been made, more than just keycaps, at least a switch change or plate _and_ case change.


Well, at the moment, the only thing I would be doing to this board in the future would be a case change and a cap change. Maybe add some LEDs but that isn't very likely. I've already done a switch swap. I would consider changing out the plate (for something that would keep me from having to desolder maybe?) but I don't even know where to get those. Same goes for sip sockets I guess.

I just don't want to enter it now (in an incomplete state) and not be able to enter it again when I feel like I've completed it.


----------



## Blaise170

I still don't have anything to enter. I have a bunch of keyboards scattered about but nothing really usable for a competition...


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That kind of stuff isn't too hard, it just takes a lot of practice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Not even that, just A LOT of patience.


Teach me ole' wise one...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Teach me ole' wise one...


Do you know how to solder?


----------



## Sniping

Maybe I'll enter my Lightsaver...we'll see. I should have windowed F-keys here tomorrow, so I might wait for those first if there's still time left for me to enter.-


----------



## Angrychair

Oh man cherry jackpot, I might be picking up 3 MX8100's tomorrow. No idea what switches they have, 1 is near new the other 2 are well used, per the posting, but I don't care, I'll buy all 3 and practice my soldering and desoldering, plus recycle the switches for a future build!! w00t. Excited.

edit: ugh someone beat me to them!!!!!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Didnt know that it was up, I will enter! Sorry


And.......another win for HPE


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> And.......another win for HPE


I wouldn't say that, it's up to the people to decide









Here it is...


Inspired by this


----------



## Jixr

The shame...

I have like 6 or 7 keyboards all fully custom and everything, loaned my CM XT to my brother in law, and he goes and buys a k70, not even an RGB, a regular k70... the shame.

I've even built up a mionix zibal 60 and gave it to him for christmas awhile back and he uses it at work...

God, I'd straight up murder for a bamboo case like that.


----------



## connectwise

I don't get how people can use that kind of keyboard without numbers and signs.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wouldn't say that, it's up to the people to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by this


That.is.beautiful.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that, it's up to the people to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Inspired by this












Amazing work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The shame...
> 
> I have like 6 or 7 keyboards all fully custom and everything, loaned my CM XT to my brother in law, and he goes and buys a k70, not even an RGB, a regular k70... the shame.
> 
> I've even built up a mionix zibal 60 and gave it to him for christmas awhile back and he uses it at work...
> 
> God, I'd straight up murder for a bamboo case like that.


lol.. my brother doesnt really like any of my keyboards, won't even borrow them if I offer. He has like 5 mechanical keyboards though, and none of mine really interest him.
Any idea where you can get slivers of bamboo? I put this together using half inch square pine dowel rods but I really wanted to try bamboo. I have a friend whose father does woodwork as a hobby so I might just work something out there.

The extent of my tools were a screwdriver, drill, handsaw, and sandpaper so my options were limited.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't get how people can use that kind of keyboard without numbers and signs.


The trick is you dont









It's really hard to use though


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you know how to solder?


Yup! Got myself a nice Hakko soldering station.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't get how people can use that kind of keyboard without numbers and signs.


Most people probably have it to add to their collection or as an ultra portable. Not sure if many people would consider using it as a daily driver though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wouldn't say that, it's up to the people to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Inspired by this


That is an absolutely incredible looking keyboard. Great job on that HPE







I'd love to build a case like that for my Poker.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Yup! Got myself a nice Hakko soldering station.


Hakko? Yeah so you've got 90% of the experience you need to mod already. Just decide what you wanna do and you can probably do it by soldering.


----------



## Angrychair

what model hakko do you recommend for a budget, and what tip? by budget I mean like $100


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wouldn't say that, it's up to the people to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Inspired by this


Yup, like I said, you have this one in the bag. The only thing that could possibly make that board any better is some nice polished stainless hex button heads for the case. Other than that, perfection







This truly makes me wish I had the time to do more tinkering.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> what model hakko do you recommend for a budget, and what tip? by budget I mean like $100


This one.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> *Spent that much on three marvel keycaps... Hangs head high!*
> 
> 
> 
> That is insane! I hope you were happy with them. Do you have a photo or a link to them?
Click to expand...



All hand-made, and worth every penny.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> All hand-made, and worth every penny.










I think I said this when you originally posted them, but those are SO FRIGGIN COOL. If only there was a Black Hydra one


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said this when you originally posted them, but those are SO FRIGGIN COOL. If only there was a Black Hydra one


I didn't have the hydra cap last time I posted. I'm unsure if the guy is gonna make any more. The whole group buy had drama because there were two group buys from two different guys for these, and both claimed to be the only official source. It was a mess.

As for the color, I could see hydra black being really sick, however, since iron man and cap are both red, this really worked out with matching them. I loved how they tied Hydra to both the heroes in the second Cap film and I think will lead to serious issues in both Avengers 2 and Cap 3 between the two. That's why I have them on either side of the Hydra key cap.


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> All hand-made, and worth every penny.


How did you do this??? Please tell me how!?!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> This one.


That's the exact one that I got as well. Just make sure to read some of the reviews and people's set-ups. There's a little bit of a learning curve to get this unit to the right temp.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> 
> 
> All hand-made, and worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do this??? Please tell me how!?!
Click to expand...

Lol, I didn't do it. I just bought them from a group buy on Geek Hack.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Lol, I didn't do it. I just bought them from a group buy on Geek Hack.


I keep hoping that GB will be revived


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any idea where you can get slivers of bamboo? I put this together using half inch square pine dowel rods but I really wanted to try bamboo. I have a friend whose father does woodwork as a hobby so I might just work something out there.
> 
> The extent of my tools were a screwdriver, drill, handsaw, and sandpaper so my options were limited.


Well, technically bamboo isn't wood, its a grass/reed, so you can only buy it in pre-manufactured sheets, and generally they are up to an 1/4" thick, so to make a bamboo case would cost quite a bit of money.

But you definitely went about making it the nice and simple way.
Looks great.


----------



## Rit

So I've been searching local companies that do E-recycling, and I found one that has a 'large' box of 'old keyboards'. And apparently they are all entered into their system by part number. What are some popular keyboards that I should have them search for besides the IBM Model M's? Apparently there's unicomp, lexmark, etc.. but I'm not too familiar with them... They said they would sell me the keyboards for $10 each!

*Dell* AT101W, AT101, AT102, AT102W
*Cherry* G84-4100, G80-8200LPDUS-2
*Chicony* KB-5100
*IBM* F AT, F XT, Model M - 1391401, 13H6705 , 1390702, 1394100
*Compaq* MX-11800
*Unicomp* UB40T5A, 1010T, UB40T56, VIS0852
*Acer* 6011
*Apple Mac* M0116 A


----------



## kbros

Unicomp model M's, old dell at101w, some old apple ones which I'm not quite familiar with. I'm sure someone has more info on here.


----------



## kbros

UPDATE: I was reminded by the previous posts that I have an og Macintosh SE in the box in my closet. I went and dug it out and grabbed the keyboard, dissasembled it and it has mech switches! RESTORE TIME! Does anyone have any info on this.

Also, we got it from some jewish friends so that explains the hebrew stickers.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qFbyv4


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFbyv4
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qXuari


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXuari
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Blaise170

These

*Dell* AT101W
*Cherry* G80-8200LPDUS-2
*Chicony* KB-5100 (depends on which one)
*IBM* F AT, F XT, Model M - 1391401, 13H6705 , 1390702, 1394100


----------



## HPE1000

I would love an F AT


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> UPDATE: I was reminded by the previous posts that I have an og Macintosh SE in the box in my closet. I went and dug it out and grabbed the keyboard, dissasembled it and it has mech switches! RESTORE TIME! Does anyone have any info on this.
> 
> Also, we got it from some jewish friends so that explains the hebrew stickers.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qFbyv4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qFbyv4
> by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qXuari
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qXuari
> by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


Why restroe? Use it as it is! Great geek appeal.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would love an F AT


If I get my hands on one, I'll send it you way!

I'm almost done going through Ebay and geekhack and I think that's kind of the 'main' list....

Dell AT101W*, AT101, AT102, AT102W
Cherry G84-4100, G80-8200LPDUS-2*
Chicony KB-5100*
IBM F AT*, F XT*, Model M - 1391401*, 13H6705*, 1390702*, 1394100*
Compaq MX-11800
Unicomp UB40T5A, 1010T, UB40T56, VIS0852
Acer 6011
Apple Mac M0116

*Higher Interest


----------



## kbros

No its gross lol. Does anyone have any info on how to remove the keycaps on these old apple switches, i can't seem to figure out how.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If I get my hands on one, I'll send it you way!
> 
> I'm almost done going through Ebay and geekhack and I think that's kind of the 'main' list....
> 
> Dell AT101W*, AT101, AT102, AT102W
> Cherry G84-4100, G80-8200LPDUS-2*
> Chicony KB-5100*
> IBM F AT*, F XT*, Model M - 1391401*, 13H6705*, 1390702*, 1394100*
> Compaq MX-11800
> Unicomp UB40T5A, 1010T, UB40T56, VIS0852
> Acer 6011
> Apple Mac M0116
> 
> *Higher Interest


Just let me know and we can work something out.









Any unicomps and ibm boards are going to be worth grabbing, especially for 10 bucks. Searching deskhority and geekhack is going to be invaluable for finding out more about some of these boards.

One thing of interest is the chicony kb5100. I believe that is just the "series" of boards so they could be anything really.

The apple board is alps

Acer model number is yet again a series of boards so it could be anything I guess.

The compaq is going to be brown switches.

G84 might be worth grabbing for the novelty. Those are cherry ML switches which are tactile low profile switches. The boards are really only worth 20 dollars so it might not be worth your time, as I said they are pretty much novelty. Everyone says they are super scratchy and the low profile isn't really fun to type on.

The G80-8200LPDUS-2 is laser etched keycaps with brown switches from my googling.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If I get my hands on one, I'll send it you way!
> 
> I'm almost done going through Ebay and geekhack and I think that's kind of the 'main' list....
> 
> Dell AT101W*, AT101, AT102, AT102W
> Cherry G84-4100, G80-8200LPDUS-2*
> Chicony KB-5100*
> IBM F AT*, F XT*, Model M - 1391401*, 13H6705*, 1390702*, 1394100*
> Compaq MX-11800
> Unicomp UB40T5A, 1010T, UB40T56, VIS0852
> Acer 6011
> Apple Mac M0116
> 
> *Higher Interest


Cherry G84 series are membrane, Cherry G80 are MX switches. The Cherry G80-8200LPDUS uses the 8200 style, Lasered PBT keycaps, MX Black switches, and uses the US ANSI layout.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> No its gross lol. Does anyone have any info on how to remove the keycaps on these old apple switches, i can't seem to figure out how.


Pull harder!

Dont sue me if you break it

Be sure not to just pull harder on the stabilized keys though. Refer to this to see which ones have stabilizers







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Cherry G84 series are membrane, Cherry G80 are MX switches. The Cherry G80-8200LPDUS uses the 8200 style, Lasered PBT keycaps, MX Black switches, and uses the US ANSI layout.


Not membrane. Just cherry ML


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Pull harder!
> 
> Dont sue me if you break it
> 
> Be sure not to just pull harder on the stabilized keys though. Refer to this to see which ones have stabilizers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not membrane. Just cherry ML


Oops, you're right. But ML is even worse.


----------



## kbros

Wait are they alps switches!?

EDIT: Just popped off the esc key, took alot of force, but good to go.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Wait are they alps switches!?
> 
> EDIT: Just popped off the esc key, took alot of force, but good to go.


Yes

Do you have a keypuller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oops, you're right. But ML is even worse.


I still want to give them a shot. Apparently lube makes them bearable, but that is a lot of work to make something ok and not great lol..


----------



## kbros

^Can agree, lube makes them A LOT better. Especially if you do it right unlike me.


----------



## kbros

This apple kb is ps2, do I need one of those adapter things that were spoken about a few pages ago?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> This apple kb is ps2, do I need one of those adapter things that were spoken about a few pages ago?


I use the $10 Belkin adapter from Amazon, works great.


----------



## kbros

^ I heard it needed to be some special adapter to prevent damage to my mobo's ps2 port.

Also I cleaned the keycaps and they came out MINT. Cleaning the case rn.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qFbgDC


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFbgDC
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Rit

Here's the IBM list I got from the company.

1 X 1396790
3 X 52G9658
4 X 1390520
1 X 1390238
8 X 1392835
8 X 1386303
2 X 1393705
4 X 1390680
1 X 1385167


----------



## kbros

Definitely some model m's there.


----------



## The_chemist21

1385167 is a 122 key Model F and probably the most valuable out of them all but there few others listed here with the square badge ( 1390680, 1392835, ) older units that are more valuable.


----------



## connectwise

I would LOVE to try out alps one of these days.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Here's the IBM list I got from the company.
> 
> 1 X 1396790
> 3 X 52G9658
> 4 X 1390520
> 1 X 1390238
> 8 X 1392835
> 8 X 1386303
> 2 X 1393705
> 4 X 1390680
> 1 X 1385167


Id be interested in taking an M off your hands, if the price is right, of course.


----------



## kbros

So it cleaned up alright.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qFfLzW


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFfLzW
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/qXQqTe


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXQqTe
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr

This is also a 2-parter. So It has some proprietary connection, thought it was PS2 but it's something else. Any ideas on an adapter or something?
The apple one is on the right, standard ps2 on the left.


----------



## Jixr

You have to wire in a converter to them to get them to work, as far as the details of that I don't know


----------



## kbros

Oh just found it, its an ABD port and a microcontroller needs to be put in. Thanks jixr


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So I've been searching local companies that do E-recycling, and I found one that has a 'large' box of 'old keyboards'. And apparently they are all entered into their system by part number. What are some popular keyboards that I should have them search for besides the IBM Model M's? Apparently there's unicomp, lexmark, etc.. but I'm not too familiar with them... They said they would sell me the keyboards for $10 each!


Now you've got me researching local e-recyclers! Did you just e-mail or call them, or did you spot this box o' keyboards outside their building?

I'd like to get a full-sized mechanical keyboard for cheap to compliment my Poker II and tide me over while I wait for it to arrive. So far I've turned up nothing. My company got rid of all of its old computer equipment a long time ago and searches at my local thrift shops have been fruitless.


----------



## Blaise170

Found nothing but domes at Goodwill today bit I did find an old XP desktop. Irrelevant, yes, but interesting too.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Now you've got me researching local e-recyclers! Did you just e-mail or call them, or did you spot this box o' keyboards outside their building?
> 
> I'd like to get a full-sized mechanical keyboard for cheap to compliment my Poker II and tide me over while I wait for it to arrive. So far I've turned up nothing. My company got rid of all of its old computer equipment a long time ago and searches at my local thrift shops have been fruitless.


I just called them up and told them what I'm looking for. I also contacted a few companies that buy out other companies old stuff as they upgrade. They typically want to sell ALL of one product, but if you just say you're a local flipper they may sell smaller amounts to you.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I just called them up and told them what I'm looking for. *I also contacted a few companies that buy out other companies old stuff as they upgrade.* They typically want to sell ALL of one product, but if you just say you're a local flipper they may sell smaller amounts to you.


My sister used to work for a company like that.







Interesting... thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jixr

My local goodwill has its own computer store, mostly old Dell towers, no luck on finding any decent keyboards there though.

Finally all moved in, and I have lots of keyboard work to do.

Got all the boards out of their boxes, and not shown is my poker thats at work, and my two model M's, one of which I'm about to tear apart to bolt mod and hopefully repair and issue it has.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4411_zpsa8afcfbc.jpg.html


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> My sister used to work for a company like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... thanks for the tips!


I also check our local online auctions as well. That's how I found out about some of the companies that buy old equipment is because they dump stuff at those auctions, plus I talk around. And check goodwills and thrift shops on occasion.


----------



## Rit

Where can I can a good key puller, WASD is out of stock.


----------



## kbros

Try ebay


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Where can I can a good key puller, WASD is out of stock.


I'll send you one if you pay shipping.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'll send you one if you pay shipping.


DoH! Just bought one for $6 off of ebay. I appreciate it though.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Where can I can a good key puller, WASD is out of stock.


$3.99 + FS from MK http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=949


----------



## Blaise170

Hey guys, I just listed two Model M keyboards and two Fujitsu Peerless keyboards in the market if anyone would like to take a look!


----------



## Angrychair

got some glamour shots of the Code in a work environment. The ambient lightning here is good.


----------



## kbros

So the stock costar stabilizer wires on my Poseidon aren't the normal design with the bent part in the middle because they were mounted upsidedown so the long part was on the cap and the 2 short ends go to the plate stabilizers. I need a new wire to mount different keycaps so I'm going to order these. Only thing is I don't know if they will work with my shift keys. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Jixr

do your keycaps clip onto the stabilizers?

I ran into a keyboard like that, and it basically makes the keycaps impossible to replace.


----------



## kbros

They look like this. If It's impossible to replace caps I'll return this thing in an instant.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So the stock costar stabilizer wires on my Poseidon aren't the normal design with the bent part in the middle because they were mounted upsidedown so the long part was on the cap and the 2 short ends go to the plate stabilizers. I need a new wire to mount different keycaps so I'm going to order these. Only thing is I don't know if they will work with my shift keys. Does anyone have experience with this?


Well the wire you linked is for any 2x key with a cherry stabilizer ( shift, enter, + , backspace ). Now will it work in your current keyboard that is another story, you need to know if the bends and the diameter of the wire are the same.


----------



## kbros

You know what, I'm gonna submit a return right now. I'm gonna try to get a poker on massdrop or something.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> They look like this. If It's impossible to replace caps I'll return this thing in an instant.


Yup, those stabs are becoming pretty common with kahil boards.

The plastic clips that go into the plate are different sizes as well, so you can't even swap that part out to use costar or cherry stabs.

Sorry. :/


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> They look like this. If It's impossible to replace caps I'll return this thing in an instant.


You will have a problem with the 2.75x right shift key for sure. The rest of the 2x wires might work with new keycaps but I don't know how the spacebar looks underneath with the wire.


----------



## kbros

NVM. $20 return shipping and a $12 restocking fee. Forget it. I'll bend wires if I have to.


----------



## connectwise

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plum-keyboard

^ nice, it's got cherry switches.


----------



## kbros

I'm not gonna lose over $30 returning this thing, its a fine kb minus the stabilizer issue.


----------



## Jixr

Thats sucky. Sorry :/


----------



## kbros

Ok, so It'll cost me around $15 to get my kb "able" to use different keycaps. I need to get stabilizer wires and the plate mounted clips.


----------



## Angrychair

that sucks kbros. but hey, custom anything is fun and adds personal value.

I ordered a Grifiti Chiton Fat for full size so I can safely tote my Code with me to work. Amazon Prime can't be beat.

Does anyone remember the last Massdrop price on the black/white Translucent PBT+POM Double Shot Keycap Set (Vortex)?


----------



## Jixr

if the plate mounted clips are like the keyboard I have that have the same stablizers, the costar ones wont fit. I tried.


----------



## kbros

Gosh dangit.

These are what they look like, they don't clip the wire in.

__
https://flic.kr/p/qG4WH6


__
https://flic.kr/p/qG4WH6
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

If it looks exactly like mine, you're screwed.


Spoiler: Warning: PIc








Also, now that I'm all moved in, its time to mod some more!

First up is tearing apart my 87 model M and cleaning it up and bolt modding it.


----------



## kbros

Well, maybe USPS won't charge as much as UPS quoted me.


----------



## Jixr

flat rate box should work, those are cheap.

But yeah, those stabs and keycaps suck, most of mine broke, so I've just been salvaging the switches and a few other bits off the board. Luckily I didn't pay for the board ( review unit I was sent ) and it broke on me, worst product ever.


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is up for the January KOTM - http://www.overclock.net/t/1533667/keyboard-of-the-month-january-15


----------



## connectwise

What's so special about those stabilizers? They look fantastic.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's so special about those stabilizers? They look fantastic.


they are horrible, the stabs clip directly to the keycaps, so basically, the keycaps are non-replaceable.


----------



## kbros

And let me tell you, the caps on this board are garbage. They come "pre-shined" with 0 texture.


----------



## kbros

Anyone have experience with trying to get newegg to waive the restock fee?


----------



## SalmonTaco

I guess I'm part of this club now - I recently bought a Quickfire TK with brown switches (absolutely love it) and then bought a used (but perfect) Leopold fc200r with red switches.

Now it's time to waste some $$$ on keycaps.

Suggestions?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone have experience with trying to get newegg to waive the restock fee?


Basically, when dealing with anyone that has any sort of restocking fee, chargeback fee, just insist that you do not wish to pay the fee, and that you refuse to do so. State how the product was not what you expected, how you are unhappy with it, and you insist on a return without being penalized for being a customer.

You must be firm in your talk, but don't get upset or rude.

I've had to fight with adobe the other day because apparently if you sign up for their creative cloud subscription, and wish to cancel, you will be charged 50% of the yearly subscription cost. Took an hour, but finally got them to waive the fee.

( most places like this that have restocking fee's is to generally prevent people from gaming the system. "oh my cpu does not clock as well as I want, I'll just return it until I get one that is good" )


----------



## kbros

Chatted with newegg for a while, Free UPS return label and NO restock fee.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I have always had really good experiences dealing with the 'egg.


----------



## kbros

Now to wait for a Poker 2 with greens or clears to go back on massdrop.
Edit: Should be soon it has over 600 votes on md and the clear version has 320 lol


----------



## dBlisse

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/leopold-fc660m

I bought that one with greens :3 waiting ~


----------



## connectwise

Wow, so many avail switches.

I'm still debating whether to get this:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plum-keyboard

[email protected] what do you think this keyboard is:






^^


----------



## Jixr

I'm kinda thinking about one for myself, the layout would make a perfect work keyboard for me, and i'm a big fan of pcb mounted switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wow, so many avail switches.
> 
> I'm still debating whether to get this:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plum-keyboard
> 
> [email protected] what do you think this keyboard is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


If only they offered blank keycaps.

Is that slaine in that movie? lol...


----------



## kbros

That movie looks horrible lol. And jixr, I was wondering, is there really THAT much difference in the stability/wobble between plate and pcb mount?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> is there really THAT much difference in the stability/wobble between plate and pcb mount?


not really, pcb gives you the option to easily change switches, and its a much less PITA to work on.

feel is pretty much the same.


----------



## connectwise

Guys stay on topic, who cares if the movie sucks, it's all about the hot chicks... eh... keyboard.

Seriously though, any clue on what that keyboard is? Maybe alps

And yea, that's Slaine! I actually was a friend of a friend of his in Boston, but that was years ago and we lost touch. He was in both Boston Ben Affleck movies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm kinda thinking about one for myself, the layout would make a perfect work keyboard for me, and i'm a big fan of pcb mounted switches.


People on geekhack seems to hate that pcb mount.


----------



## Jixr

I didn't realize geekhack was the spokesperson for everyone who's ever had an opinion on mechanical keyboards.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Hey guys got my brand new ducky shine 3 keyboard. I have one issue though. How do i get all the "F" Keys to Light. They switch lighting with the Fn key and when i press it. Can someone help me? I am noob to ducky.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Hey guys got my brand new ducky shine 3 keyboard. I have one issue though. How do i get all the "F" Keys to Light. They switch lighting with the Fn key and when i press it. Can someone help me? I am noob to ducky.


FN + F9


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I didn't realize geekhack was the spokesperson for everyone who's ever had an opinion on mechanical keyboards.


It's okay I don't know everything in the world either.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I guess I'm part of this club now - I recently bought a Quickfire TK with brown switches (absolutely love it) and then bought a used (but perfect) Leopold fc200r with red switches.
> 
> Now it's time to waste some $$$ on keycaps.
> 
> Suggestions?


Depends on what you want. There are a bunch of sites for group buys, new sets, etc. There are links in the first post.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Depends on what you want. There are a bunch of sites for group buys, new sets, etc. There are links in the first post.


The variety of styles out there is pretty huge - I like the Dolch retro keycaps a lot.

Honestly, the past KOTM winners are quite inspiring.


----------



## kbros

x-post

Did a product shot of my old Apple SE Keyboard from 1986 with orange alps switches.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXfTy7


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXfTy7
 by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> x-post
> 
> Did a product shot of my old Apple SE Keyboard from 1986 with orange alps switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qXfTy7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qXfTy7
> by Noah Blalock (ig: @noahblalock), on Flickr


Nice!

Looks like it cleaned up well.


----------



## kbros

Yeah the case could use some peroxide or whatever but the keys are mint!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah the case could use some peroxide or whatever but the keys are mint!


Yeah retrobright. It looks like the spacebar might be abs and the rest of the keys are pbt so the spacebar could use it too. I could be wrong there though.

retrobright interests me, it works, but it isnt a permanent fix from what I have seen. It will go back to yellowing sooner than later.


----------



## kbros

Yeah the spacebar is definitely ABS, super shiny and yellowed. I do have it up on eBay right now for auction but if it doesn't sell I'm going to fully restore it and mod it to use on PC.


----------



## kbros

This might be against the rules. But does someone have any spare green or clear switches they can send to me for testing?(1 of each) I'll pay shipping. Hope this isn't against TOS.


----------



## Jixr

there is a formula people use to re-brighten yellowed legos, its basically a mix of oxyclean, peroxide, and retrobright.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> This might be against the rules. But does someone have any spare green or clear switches they can send to me for testing?(1 of each) I'll pay shipping. Hope this isn't against TOS.


Might be better off just ordering some from here http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-parts.html

they are cheap enough. think i paid twelve bucks for ten blue switches.


----------



## kbros

^thanks, I didn't realize they sold individuals. Ordering now.


----------



## Jixr

If you've not ordered any yet, just send me a pm, i'll send ya some.


----------



## kbros

pm sent. ty


----------



## Spork13

Hey guys, some pages back someone posted that (some of) the CM TKL were lower quality (made in different factory) than other CM keyboards.
I have had no joy locating the right Ducky shine 3 (Blue switches, white LEDs, TKL) and the Shine 4 is not available in TKL format.
I'm seriously tempted to buy this: http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Keyboards/Mechanical/56595-SGK-4040-GKCL1 as it ticks all my boxes, but for the $ I don't want to be buying an inferior product.
Are these made at the "good" CM factory or the other one?
Opinions on whether it is a quality kbd or is there something better (with MX Blues / white LED and TKL) for similar $ - that is actually still in production?


----------



## HPE1000

Got a fun keyboard in the mail today. Japanese IBM keyboard. Linear green tee mount alps switches. Best of all it was NIB so I got to open an old board, not really sure how old it is.


----------



## Tempest2000

I'm looking for a modern keyboard with DSA-profile keys or DSA keysets (non-blank) for Cherry MX switches. Any suggestions? I can't seem to find any. I'm not a big fan of the pimpmykeyboard groupbuy sets...

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I need minimum tenkeyless, but prefer full 104.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> I'm looking for a modern keyboard with DSA-profile keys or DSA keysets (non-blank) for Cherry MX switches. Any suggestions? I can't seem to find any. I'm not a big fan of the pimpmykeyboard groupbuy sets...
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I need minimum tenkeyless, but prefer full 104.


I don't think I have ever seen a keyboard that comes standard with DSA caps. Signature plastics does sell just blank sets of DSA caps. You could pick out a color or two and put them on just about any board you want. You just need to make sure the board doesn't have stabilizers like the one a page or two back. Just pick a board and some keycaps and put them in yourself.


----------



## Angrychair

I received my full size chiton today for my Code


----------



## Paradigm84

@Jixr - Do you have a bluetooth keyboard adapter? I remember someone in here has one, but I can't remember who. If you do have one, what model is it? I have a friend looking for one.


----------



## kbros

@HPE That thing is SWEET! Japanese lettering is so cool. How much was it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> @HPE That thing is SWEET! Japanese lettering is so cool. How much was it?


A little under $40 shipped (24 + 13 shipping). A steal really, its nib and is probably 26 years old at least.

It doesn't work with a computer out of the box but with a little bit of effort and a $20 teensy it's possible.

There are still a bunch left on ebay, including a Chinese variant.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got a fun keyboard in the mail today. Japanese IBM keyboard. Linear green tee mount alps switches. Best of all it was NIB so I got to open an old board, not really sure how old it is.


そのキーボードは素敵だ!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> そのキーボードは素敵だ!


感謝

google translate game too strong


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> A little under $40 shipped (24 + 13 shipping). A steal really, its nib and is probably 26 years old at least.
> 
> It doesn't work with a computer out of the box but with a little bit of effort and a $20 teensy it's possible.
> 
> There are still a bunch left on ebay, including a Chinese variant.


Got a link?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Got a link?


Japanese:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-IBM-Japanese-Lettering-Typing-Computer-102-Keyboard-Letter-Type-6112884-/380994210683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b5064b7b

Chinese:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-IBM-Chinese-Lettering-Typing-Computer-102-Keyboard-Letter-Type-Model-6113442-/381019318430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b685689e

Guide for converting:
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54706.0


----------



## kbros

Those are really cool. Keep us updated on your modding progress.


----------



## autumnsunset

two questions for you long time acquainted people:

1) I got my Filco. It comes with a PS/2 adapter. What will be better if I use this connection instead of the USB?

2) Is this thread the right place for a question like this, or it was better to open a new thread?


----------



## connectwise

That boawrd looks glorious. How much did it cost? Too bad iyts so long.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> two questions for you long time acquainted people:
> 
> 1) I got my Filco. It comes with a PS/2 adapter. What will be better if I use this connection instead of the USB?
> 
> 2) Is this thread the right place for a question like this, or it was better to open a new thread?


I think questions are welcome in this thread.

My understanding (someone will correct me if wrong) is that:

1)PS/2 - input sent directly to CPU. It doesn't "wait" to be polled, therefore (theoretically) may be "faster". (Most USB keyboards are polled 1000 x per second, so we mere mortals are unlikely to notice the "lag".)

2)USB - can do > 6 key NKRO. PS/2 limited to ?6 keys at a time.

So, in the case of 1) - doesn't matter to most people.
2) may or may not affect you.

One benefit of PS/2 is it frees up a USB port, if like me you never seem to have quite enough of them on your MB.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> two questions for you long time acquainted people:
> 
> 1) I got my Filco. It comes with a PS/2 adapter. What will be better if I use this connection instead of the USB?
> 
> 2) Is this thread the right place for a question like this, or it was better to open a new thread?


1) You will have Full NKRO, the ability to push all keys at once and every key will register over PS/2 but you have to start the computer with the keyboard plugged in. USB has 6KRO where up to 6 keys will register and after that keys will not register but you can plug the keyboard in and out while the pc is on without restarting.

2) You are where you should be.

Edit: Not all keyboards will do NKRO over PS/2, example IBM model M only does 2KRO over PS/2 since it doesn't have switching diodes on each switch.

Edit2: Rule of thumb, 2KRO usually describes the inability of the keyboard to register more keys where as 6KRO describes interface-limited NKRO where the keyboard will do Full NKRO but is dependent of the interface ( PS/2 or USB ).


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys, a friend of mine bought this keyboard from a rag-fair for the massive sum of €0.50.

Can I have opinions? I haven't seen those buckling springs in real life yet, haha.


Spoiler: pics









Sorry for the potato pics, he just sent them over his mobile phone.

Edit: Apparently it's an 1985 IBM Model M.








Damn, I wish I could score such a deal.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey guys, a friend of mine bought this keyboard from a rag-fair for the massive sum of €0.50.
> 
> Can I have opinions? I haven't seen those buckling springs in real life yet, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato pics, he just sent them over his mobile phone.


That is an IBM Model M 2 piece key cap design, btw great find for .50 euro.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Japanese:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-IBM-Japanese-Lettering-Typing-Computer-102-Keyboard-Letter-Type-6112884-/380994210683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b5064b7b
> 
> Chinese:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-IBM-Chinese-Lettering-Typing-Computer-102-Keyboard-Letter-Type-Model-6113442-/381019318430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b685689e
> 
> Guide for converting:
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54706.0


Thanks HPE. What kind of switches are these?


----------



## kbros

Again don't know if this is against TOS, but I put that non-working Unicomp Model M 122 on eBay for $20. Something is wrong with the insides, switches all work, BNIB, comes with keycaps. I'd give you guys a better price on it. PM me.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Thanks HPE. What kind of switches are these?


Linear green tee mount alps switches


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @Jixr - Do you have a bluetooth keyboard adapter? I remember someone in here has one, but I can't remember who. If you do have one, what model is it? I have a friend looking for one.


Nope, not me. I have a nerd60 which supports the built in bluetooth, but don't have the module.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nope, not me. I have a nerd60 which supports the built in bluetooth, but don't have the module.


Ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## kbros

Did the Poker II with clears get down to $99 last drop? or was it higher?


----------



## fleetfeather

Pretty sure clear pokes have never been below $129 + ship... Maybe $119.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm going to hold out for til Pok3r for one wit clear switches...mnmmmmmm


----------



## fleetfeather

Clears are worth the hype, IMO. Poker 2 with dip switches 1 and 3 activated has changed the way I use a keyboard forever.

So handy having Fn on the capslock key when your F1-F12 keys are on the number row; it's given me a whole extra row of number row modifiers for MMO gaming


----------



## 24Valvole

$119 + shipping was the lowest on the latest Massdrop for Poker II with Clears and without LEDs.


----------



## kbros

Alright thanks. I'll be grabbing the white one without LED's next time it drops.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey anyone got the Cooler Master Rapid-I?

Considering getting it (if it ever gets in stock in Aus







) just not sure on the build quality


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey anyone got the Cooler Master Rapid-I?
> 
> Considering getting it (if it ever gets in stock in Aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) just not sure on the build quality


I ordered one last night from here: http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Keyboards/Mechanical/56595-SGK-4040-GKCL1

read a heap of reviews, the biggest gripe was "no numpad". FFS - it's a TKL...
A few people had LED's die - but it has a 2 year warranty so I was willing to take a punt.
Will let you know what I think of it when I get to use it after I get home from holidays.

nb: Writing this on the QF TK, and this board is solid as a rock. Will be perfectly happy if the Rapid-I is same quality.


----------



## Angrychair

I assume you're in Australia. Did you consider a code tkl? Shipping may be high but you can get them from Amazon


----------



## kbros

How long does it usually take something to drop once it hits 200 requests?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How long does it usually take something to drop once it hits 200 requests?


Varies a lot. Some manufacturers may take longer than others.


----------



## fleetfeather

the turnaround on those clear pokes is also quite excessive. 6 weeks from drop date to shipping date is pretty standard


----------



## connectwise

Speaking of excessive:



Yuk.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Speaking of excessive:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk.


Have you tried one? do you use a wrist rest?


----------



## Chargeit

Here's a black one.

http://www.amazon.com/Grifiti-Standard-Keyboards-Mechanical-Materials/dp/B004D8PYE2/ref=pd_sim_op_30?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FS4SWJEYNXPC9YG04KK

I've been wanting to pick up a wrist rest. Are these supposed to be good for some reason vs a cheaper one like,

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Gel-Filled-Cushion-Wrist--Black/dp/B00004Z5RA/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1422830402&sr=1-1

Kind of seems a wrist rest even works as a wrist rest, or it doesn't.


----------



## kbros

So, change of plans. I'm grabbing a poker with blues on md this week before it ends. I'm wondering, is there a way to open plate-mounted switches w/o desoldering? If not I'll add LED's because if I have to desolder anyways an led per switch won't make much of a difference.

Bought the white poker II no backlighting MX blues on md. DAT march 6 ship date. Runnin an OEM dell membrane kb in the meanwhile :cringe:


----------



## Alex132

I have never used a wrist rest, never liked the idea of one either lol. I used one for my mousepad/keyboard once and it hurt my wrist way more than helped.


----------



## HPE1000

I really hate those grifiti wrist rests, they don't exactly scream quality.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really hate those grifiti wrist rests, they don't exactly scream quality.


Any suggestions for others to look into?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Any suggestions for others to look into?


If you want a wood wrist rest I would look at these:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=65

If only they had walnut in TKL though. Small=60% boards, Medium=TKL boards.

Massdrop seems like they are going to frequently drop wooden wrist rests from royal glam from now on, however, I am undecided on the quality. They don't seem like they are sealed wood so they stain easily.

Leather:
TKL and Full size options, filco branded
http://www.keypop.net/products

There are also options from people like Noko and beast on geekhack, they make leather and wood wrist rests respectively. Not sure if beast is still making wrist rests at the moment though.

Noko's website:
http://store.noko.ca/

It's just my opinion but I would much rather have a wood or leather wrist rest than a fabric one. Besides just the feel of the fabric, the grafiti wrist rest I used was also kinda warped. It bowed upwards in the middle section but I don't know if that is a common issue.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.

Not sure I'd want a wood wrist rest, but the leather one sounds interesting.

*well, as tempting as the leather one is, I'm not even sure I'll like a wrist rest. I'm thinking I'm going to pick up that $15 one. If I like it, then maybe I'll look into a leather one later. I just don't want to spend over $30 on something I'm likely to not end up using.

**I want that coffee keycap... Too bad it wouldn't' look good on my keyboard.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I ordered one last night from here: http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Keyboards/Mechanical/56595-SGK-4040-GKCL1
> 
> read a heap of reviews, the biggest gripe was "no numpad". FFS - it's a TKL...
> A few people had LED's die - but it has a 2 year warranty so I was willing to take a punt.
> Will let you know what I think of it when I get to use it after I get home from holidays.
> 
> nb: Writing this on the QF TK, and this board is solid as a rock. Will be perfectly happy if the Rapid-I is same quality.


Oh didnt know Scorpetc had them, I was waiting on Umart









Yeah I noticed that on all the reviews, kinda stupid giving a tenkeyless a negative for being a tenkeyless...

Cool, I'm still a month or more away from ordering one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I assume you're in Australia. Did you consider a code tkl? Shipping may be high but you can get them from Amazon


I did but wasnt sure on the quality of them either, do they come with brown switches and media keys? (either dedicated or that FN thing)

Also guys with that Filco wrist rest be careful, I had mine about 2 months before the glue between the top and bottom sections started to wear off, I had to pull the whole thing apart and clean it up, now the top and bottom sections are held together by double sided tape. Honestly would of expected better quality from a company like Filco. I'm gonna order a custom one from Noko when I have the money to replace this one


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Oh didnt know Scorpetc had them, I was waiting on Umart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that on all the reviews, kinda stupid giving a tenkeyless a negative for being a tenkeyless...
> 
> Cool, I'm still a month or more away from ordering one
> I did but wasnt sure on the quality of them either, do they come with brown switches and media keys? (either dedicated or that FN thing)
> 
> snip...


I sent an email asking how much stock they have - one left. Imagine more will be coming at some stage though as it is CM's current kbd.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I guess the filco wrist rest is not good.

I guess yours came apart like this?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1478783/tkl-wrist-pads/0_20

That is pretty bad like you said, considering it's filco branded...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I guess the filco wrist rest is not good.
> 
> I guess yours came apart like this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478783/tkl-wrist-pads/0_20
> 
> That is pretty bad like you said, considering it's filco branded...


Thats exactly what happened to mine, I think the glue they used to make them probably wasnt made for heavy use


----------



## Angrychair

[/VIDEO]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Oh didnt know Scorpetc had them, I was waiting on Umart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that on all the reviews, kinda stupid giving a tenkeyless a negative for being a tenkeyless...
> 
> Cool, I'm still a month or more away from ordering one
> I did but wasnt sure on the quality of them either, do they come with brown switches and media keys? (either dedicated or that FN thing)
> 
> Also guys with that Filco wrist rest be careful, I had mine about 2 months before the glue between the top and bottom sections started to wear off, I had to pull the whole thing apart and clean it up, now the top and bottom sections are held together by double sided tape. Honestly would of expected better quality from a company like Filco. I'm gonna order a custom one from Noko when I have the money to replace this one


Codes only come in with green or clear switches. Clears are similar to browns but a step with a tad heavier spring and more pronounced tactile bump. I Like them better than browns. But for gaming maybe browns might be better.
Codes do have Fn media keys which I love.



WASD makes the V2 which comes in browns but no backlighting


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> [/VIDEO]
> Codes only come in with green or clear switches. Clears are similar to browns but a step with a tad heavier spring and more pronounced tactile bump. I Like them better than browns. But for gaming maybe browns might be better.
> Codes do have Fn media keys which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> WASD makes the V2 which comes in browns but no backlighting


Ah ok thanks, I might order a sampler kit and see how each switch feels

Yeah I seen the V2 as well not a bad looking keyboard

Why must it be so hard to pick a keyboard


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok thanks, I might order a sampler kit and see how each switch feels
> 
> Yeah I seen the V2 as well not a bad looking keyboard
> 
> Why must it be so hard to pick a keyboard


That's probably why I already bought 3 in 1 year.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Have you tried one? do you use a wrist rest?


Na. I'm just prejudiced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you want a wood wrist rest I would look at these:
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=65
> 
> If only they had walnut in TKL though. Small=60% boards, Medium=TKL boards.
> 
> Massdrop seems like they are going to frequently drop wooden wrist rests from royal glam from now on, however, I am undecided on the quality. They don't seem like they are sealed wood so they stain easily.
> 
> Leather:
> TKL and Full size options, filco branded
> http://www.keypop.net/products
> 
> There are also options from people like Noko and beast on geekhack, they make leather and wood wrist rests respectively. Not sure if beast is still making wrist rests at the moment though.
> 
> Noko's website:
> http://store.noko.ca/
> 
> It's just my opinion but I would much rather have a wood or leather wrist rest than a fabric one. Besides just the feel of the fabric, the grafiti wrist rest I used was also kinda warped. It bowed upwards in the middle section but I don't know if that is a common issue.


Holy cow, 40+ bux for a wooden wrist rest? I'll just go to a construction yard and find me a 2 by 4 intead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> [/VIDEO]
> Codes only come in with green or clear switches. Clears are similar to browns but a step with a tad heavier spring and more pronounced tactile bump. I Like them better than browns. But for gaming maybe browns might be better.
> Codes do have Fn media keys which I love
> WASD makes the V2 which comes in browns but no backlighting


Is CODE just the name for white backlit WASD keyboards?


----------



## Chargeit

Hey,

Is there anything I should be concerned about if I decide to replace the keycaps on my "Tt Esports Poseidon"? It's the first version with "Cherry MX Brown" switches.

I'm kind of tempted by the idea of trying out a set of double shot keycaps. I also want a coffee keycap for my escape key.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Holy cow, 40+ bux for a wooden wrist rest? I'll just go to a construction yard and find me a 2 by 4 intead.


Yea, I don't get the wooden wrist rest myself.

*I just found this...

*
Quote:


> the stabilizers under the long keys need a bit of work out of the box for optimal feel, the stabilizers aren't standard so it's difficult to replace keycaps


Oh well, no keycap switching for me.


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah the CODE is WASD's backlit options. If I were going to get a wrist rest I'd get one of those 3M gel ones.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Is there anything I should be concerned about if I decide to replace the keycaps on my "Tt Esports Poseidon"? It's the first version with "Cherry MX Brown" switches.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted by the idea of trying out a set of double shot keycaps. I also want a coffee keycap for my escape key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't get the wooden wrist rest myself.
> 
> *I just found this...
> Oh well, no keycap switching for me.*


Yeah mine is being sent out for return tomorrow for the BS stabilizers. Switching any stabilized keycaps is a no-go.


----------



## Angrychair

yeah basically. But you can order custom keycap sets with the wasd v2


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.

I'm not too worried about it. Sooner or later I'm going to get a higher end Mechanical. I mainly got this one to see if I liked using a Mechanical. I do, and have been happy using it for the last year... However, I'm starting to get a itch to try out something nicer.


----------



## connectwise

Might as well just go v2 wasd and then go custom caps. Backlighting wouldn't work with them anyways. Though I'm very excited to get a year of the whatever from ducky.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> [/VIDEO]
> Codes only come in with green or clear switches. Clears are similar to browns but a step with a tad heavier spring and more pronounced tactile bump. I Like them better than browns. But for gaming maybe browns might be better.
> Codes do have Fn media keys which I love.


Looking at it, I could probably get used to those kinds of media function keys since they're still relatively easily operated with just the right hand.


----------



## jfing14

So this is not really for anything mechanical, but as a broke uni student, as of yet I cannot afford one. I have instead a membrane (yuk). But the question prevails, has anyone painted their keycaps? I'm thinking about modding it a bit just because I can. The keys are shinny so I'm going to lightly sand over them with a high grit sand paper and spray them with a matt finish for feel. Has anyone done it? Do you recommend? If so, is there any advise to be given? Could someone please tell me how they feel to type on? Thanks very much.


----------



## PaparasGT

Generally, matt finish has an awesome feeling... Most of the mech keyboards have matt finish....
What you wanna do, is quite difficult and you need to be VERY carefull to accomplish the result you imagine. Bare in mind you might have to redone a keycap from the start if something goes wrong....


----------



## Angrychair

Got tired of the squeaky stabilizer bars on my Code real fast. The only con of the product imo. I was going to order this silicone based PTFE Super Lube 3oz tube for $5 on Amazon, but decided to just go with the mechlube2 even though it was more expensive for a way smaller amount.

I heard you have to wait a while before pulling the keycaps on clear switch stems. I've had the keyboard for two weeks now, and by the time my mechlube gets here Wednesday, I should be fine to pull the alt and all stabilizer keys to lube the bars yeah? I have a quality keycap puller and spacebars are easy to do by finger with the alt keys off.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> So this is not really for anything mechanical, but as a broke uni student, as of yet I cannot afford one. I have instead a membrane (yuk). But the question prevails, has anyone painted their keycaps? I'm thinking about modding it a bit just because I can. The keys are shinny so I'm going to lightly sand over them with a high grit sand paper and spray them with a matt finish for feel. Has anyone done it? Do you recommend? If so, is there any advise to be given? Could someone please tell me how they feel to type on? Thanks very much.


Tried it, don't recommend it.


----------



## Chargeit

I've looked at the WASD boards a few times.

I'm turned off by the lack of back lighting.

I sometimes play a game or something with my lights off. When I do, it's nice having the back light to see keys. I touch type, but, I still have to look at my board for some of the odd ball keys.

Though now it might not even be a issue. I have these triple screens which put off a lot of light. However, with this board's lettering being transparent, even with the lights on and LED off they're kind of difficult to see. I haven't really determined if the triple screens put off enough light to light up a normal Keyboard.

I also can't lie. I like the look of back lighting. I find those ducky shines pretty sexy.

When I do pick up another board, I'm thinking my price range will up to $220. I'll have some wiggle room.

I'm kind of thinking of buying myself a new board for my birthday in a few weeks... Though I'm not sure. While I don't mind putting up good money for something like a high end mechanical keyboard, I still find it hard to justify to myself spending the money when the one I have really does well.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I've looked at the WASD boards a few times.
> 
> I'm turned off by the lack of back lighting.
> 
> I sometimes play a game or something with my lights off. When I do, it's nice having the back light to see keys. I touch type, but, I still have to look at my board for some of the odd ball keys.
> 
> Though now it might not even be a issue. I have these triple screens which put off a lot of light. However, with this board's lettering being transparent, even with the lights on and LED off they're kind of difficult to see. I haven't really determined if the triple screens put off enough light to light up a normal Keyboard.
> 
> I also can't lie. I like the look of back lighting. I find those ducky shines pretty sexy.
> 
> When I do pick up another board, I'm thinking my price range will up to $220. I'll have some wiggle room.
> 
> I'm kind of thinking of buying myself a new board for my birthday in a few weeks... Though I'm not sure. While I don't mind putting up good money for something like a high end mechanical keyboard, I still find it hard to justify to myself spending the money when the one I have really does well.


Get a Code keyboard then. They are made in conjunction with WASD. Best boards out there, IMO.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.

I'll take a look at them.

_I took a look at the code keyboard. It looks promising. I'm not really a fan of the layout of the lettering. Having everything side by side vs top to bottom looks off to me. Also, not having the name of the key is kind of a turn off. I don't really need the keys named, but, I guess I'm so used to having it there, that without it the board looks wrong. I'm not big into the minimalist look.

Still, it's one I'll consider. I know from experience that you'll get used to anything._


----------



## kbros

Change of plans. I came to the realization that I'll be without a decent kb for atleast 5 weeks, so I pulled the Apple M0016 off ebay and ordered the ABD to USB converter for $20.

Change to the change of plans. Canceling the order for that adaptor AND the poker II md, QFR's are back in stock on NCIX for only $73! Instabuy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, I'm thinking of putting together an image for the KOTM thread of previous winners to make it look a bit more interesting, if any of the winners would *not* like their images used, feel free to PM me, you can check all the images in the first post of this thread in the "Keyboard of the Month: Hall of Fame" section and following the link from the description.

Thanks.









EDIT - Bear in mind not all pictures will be used, probably no more than 15, just enough to make a decent looking banner.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of putting together an image for the KOTM thread of previous winners to make it look a bit more interesting, if any of the winners would *not* like their images used, feel free to PM me, you can check all the images in the first post of this thread in the "Keyboard of the Month: Hall of Fame" section and following the link from the description.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Bear in mind not all pictures will be used, probably no more than 15, just enough to make a decent looking banner.


Are you thinking like old skool signature banners size or ???


----------



## kbros

So I'm looking to spend about 40-$50 on a set of thick or thick-ish PBT keycaps for a TKL. Are there any good sets readily available?

EDIT: Found some Vortex Doubleshot sets that feng is selling.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Are you thinking like old skool signature banners size or ???


Just like 700x500, something like a collage of winners.


----------



## EarthSpiritD2

I'll never understand why manufacturers don't specify which stabilizers are being used in their keyboards







.


----------



## Chargeit

I kind of like that look. Though, as temping as it is, it also seems like something I'd get sick of looking at after 6 months. Black is always such a safe bet. It's always in style, works with most things, and just plan holds up.

Still, wish I could see one like that in person. Maybe do the escape key red, though that might be kind of distracting.

I noticed that most of the switches seem to be out of stock. I'm thinking I want to try out blue, but I'm still not sure. Clear and green don't really seem like ones I'd like to use. My current switches are brown. While I enjoy them, I kind of wish they had a little more of a feel to them. Sound wise they're fine. I could deal with them being a little louder.

I bottom out my keys no matter what, so, not sure how that should affect my switch choice.

*I want double shot keys if I don't go LED. Unless I can get double shot and LED. The keys that come with these custom WASD are just normal ABS right?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 
> 
> *I want double shot keys if I don't go LED. Unless I can get double shot and LED. The keys that come with these custom WASD are just normal ABS right?


Vortex makes some PBT double shot backlit keycaps. in black or white. They are only $40, you get what you pay for, some people love them some people have legit issue with them.


----------



## Spork13

Recently I was bitten by the mech. keyboard bug.
After owning 6 mechanical keyboards in 2-3 months (2 with reds, 2 browns, 2 blues) I think I have finally found "the one".
My CM QF rapid-i, with Cheery blues and white backlight arrived today - and it's awesome!
While I really liked the QF TK (Browns, white LED) I was not enamoured with the large print on the secondary Fn keys.
I also missed the awseome "click" of the blues.
I've fitted O rings to most keys (need to get more to finish off).
It's slightly smaller again than the TK.
Not %100 sure about the soft coating - time will tell.
Took a quick pic for the CM kbd club, shoeing both kbd's.

Now I will be able to mod (probably start with some paint) my TK.
Don't think I'll molest this one for a while - first new (expensive!) one I've bought.

http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sporkitus/media/tech/P2030192_zps8c43b283.jpg.html


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I noticed that most of the switches seem to be out of stock. I'm thinking I want to try out blue, but I'm still not sure. Clear and green don't really seem like ones I'd like to use. My current switches are brown. While I enjoy them, I kind of wish they had a little more of a feel to them. Sound wise they're fine. I could deal with them being a little louder.
> 
> I bottom out my keys no matter what, so, not sure how that should affect my switch choice.


Clear switches may still work for you. They are slightly stiffer and have a bit more of a tactile feel than Browns. I think Max Keyboard just restocked their $20 8 switch sampler pack. It comes with Green, Clear, and Blue among others if you want to try before you buy.


----------



## Chargeit

What are the keycaps like on the Code?

I'm thinking about trying out the clear version of that board. After reading around, it seems like the clear might be what I'm looking for after all... Though, I might not press the bottom keys as hard as I think I do. *I'm bottoming them out pretty good also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Clear switches may still work for you. They are slightly stiffer and have a bit more of a tactile feel than Browns. I think Max Keyboard just restocked their $20 8 switch sampler pack. It comes with Green, Clear, and Blue among others if you want to try before you buy.


I saw the sampler packs. I was about to pick one up off of WASD (Those were only 6 though). I'm not sure that just touching/pressing the keys really represents the end experience of typing on them. It also kind of feels like a waste of money. I guess not worse then buying a $150+ keyboard that you end up not liking, but, still.

Luckily I have these brown switches to at least have as a comparison to other keys.

Well, I guess they would look kind of cool sitting on the ol'desk if anything after using it. It's a option.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What are the keycaps like on the Code?
> 
> I'm thinking about trying out the clear version of that board. After reading around, it seems like the clear might be what I'm looking for after all... Though, I might not press the bottom keys as hard as I think I do. *I'm bottoming them out pretty good also.
> I saw the sampler packs. I was about to pick one up off of WASD (Those were only 6 though). I'm not sure that just touching/pressing the keys really represents the end experience of typing on them. It also kind of feels like a waste of money. I guess not worse then buying a $150+ keyboard that you end up not liking, but, still.
> 
> Luckily I have these brown switches to at least have as a comparison to other keys.
> 
> Well, I guess they would look kind of cool sitting on the ol'desk if anything after using it. It's a option.


The stock caps are the only thing I would change about the CODE, I hate the cheap feel of them considering the price of the board, but I have a nice set of PBT caps on the way so







Otherwise it is a nice board.

Side note how do I stop the Wire stabilizers from rattling, guys.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey thanks.

Opinions of Das 4 professional and Ducky shine 4?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> The stock caps are the only thing I would change about the CODE, I hate the cheap feel of them considering the price of the board, but I have a nice set of PBT caps on the way so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it is a nice board.
> 
> Side note how do I stop the Wire stabilizers from rattling, guys.


With THIS.


----------



## Angrychair

I like the design of the QFR keyboards but the cap font is such a turn off for me. Once I have extra sets laying around I might pick one up since they are inexpensive, to tinker with.


----------



## Angrychair

I was thinking of picking up a wasd key tester, and soldering on resistors and finding a micro controller, and making it a function 6 button key pad to program shortcuts onto!!!! Not a completely original idea since someone makes single key setups like that, but still not a bad idea.


----------



## Jixr

I've actually been working on designing up a custom pad, been thinking either an 8x8 or 10x10 grid pad, and use a tensey to control it all.

I've sourced a place locally where I can get an acrylic plate cut out. I've just need to find the time to finalize the design and get all the cad files together for it. Few other ideas I wanna tinker with as well, I just don't have time right now.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I like the design of the QFR keyboards but the cap font is such a turn off for me. Once I have extra sets laying around I might pick one up since they are inexpensive, to tinker with.


I won't be using the stock caps, I'm most likely ordering a thick pbt doubleshot set in the next few hours.


----------



## Chargeit

So,

About the Das keyboard. Is there anything that should hold me from buying one?

I like the look, I like that the front plate is metal, and I really like the dual USB connections. One usb connection to plug my G700s receiver into, and the other for when I need to charge it.

The only things I don't really like is the fact the usb cord isn't detachable, and the ruler on the bottom is pretty much useless and will be a small issue when I push my keyboard out of the way because of my monitor mounts base. No back lighting kind of sucks, but, I can deal with that.

I'm really thinking of ordering the blue switch version.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> So,
> 
> About the Das keyboard. Is there anything that should hold me from buying one?
> 
> I like the look, I like that the front plate is metal, and I really like the dual USB connections. One usb connection to plug my G700s receiver into, and the other for when I need to charge it.
> 
> The only things I don't really like is the fact the usb cord isn't detachable, and the ruler on the bottom is pretty much useless and will be a small issue when I push my keyboard out of the way because of my monitor mounts base. No back lighting kind of sucks, but, I can deal with that.
> 
> I'm really thinking of ordering the blue switch version.


The Das 4 is a really great keyboard. No backlight killed it for me, though. For those that don't care about back light, I highly recommend it. It's solid, the ruler stays in its place unless you detach it. I gave it to my buddy in exchange for some rounds at the bar, and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Rit

Got my first mechanical keyboard! So pumped I love it! Except now I want to buy other keys to see what they're like


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> The Das 4 is a really great keyboard. No backlight killed it for me, though. For those that don't care about back light, I highly recommend it. It's solid, the ruler stays in its place unless you detach it. I gave it to my buddy in exchange for some rounds at the bar, and he absolutely loves it.


Hey thanks.

Yea, I'd really like a backlight, but I can live without it since my screens now light up my desk even with the lights off. When I first got a backlight keyboard, I didn't have this setup and having the lights off made it hard to see.

I am a little concerned that the ruler will get in the way of me moving my keyboard out of the way when I use my controller.

_*Excuse the dust. I've been using the controller a lot the last few days playing dying light. Need to give it a good cleaning after such heavy use. =D_





As you can see, when I use my controller and move my keyboard back, my keyboard ends up over my monitor mounts base. That ruler would likely stop me from pushing it back enough to be comfortable... However, I can just move it off to the side I guess, so not a huge deal. Though, even when typing or gaming on my keyboard, I tend to keep it pretty far back. I did notice that the ruler doesn't seem to end up all the way towards the back of the board. I'm thinking there's a good chance that it might not interfere with my normal usage.


----------



## X-Nine

I don't remember, but I think it was about an inch back from the edge. Plus it's angled, like a triangle, so there's another bit of space. I dunno, I thought I wouldn't miss backlights, but I did. I ended up buying a Code a couple weeks later.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I don't remember, but I think it was about an inch back from the edge. Plus it's angled, like a triangle, so there's another bit of space. I dunno, I thought I wouldn't miss backlights, but I did. I ended up buying a Code a couple weeks later.


Thanks.

It's a hard call. I really like having a backlight, I also would love to be able to easily detach my keyboard without having to go behind my computer (3 monitors, 5.1 sound system, nothing is easy to unhook for me).

On the other side, I have a use for the dual usb ports. Sure, I can run extensions (I have one already), but, any wires I can remove from my current setup is a huge bonus.

I can say, if that DAS had a detachable USB cord, and didn't have that ruler base I'd of already ordered it.

Oh well, I'm really not in a huge rush. I can think it over and figure out what I want to live with, or without.


----------



## Chargeit

I ordered the WASD 6 sampler last night off of Amazon. It was $15 shipped and will be here Friday.

I didn't see a reason to get the 8 sampler version since two of the switches it has aren't available on the keyboards I am looking at.

Can't wait to test out the blue and clear switches. I'm curious about the red switches, but, have no intentions of buying a board with red switches.


----------



## X-Nine

Samplers aren't that great, IMHO. You can't really tell what the switches are like because you can't actually type with them. If you have a Fry's or Microcenter nearby, I'd suggest testing keyboards there. The samplers are okay to test noise but I don't think they're all that great to get a feel of the switches themselves.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Samplers aren't that great, IMHO. You can't really tell what the switches are like because you can't actually type with them. If you have a Fry's or Microcenter nearby, I'd suggest testing keyboards there. The samplers are okay to test noise but I don't think they're all that great to get a feel of the switches themselves.


That's the reason I didn't get one a while back. I don't see a sampler properly communicating the end typing experience.

I'm not aware of a place to test mechanical switches in the area. The best I can do is use the browns I have as a comparison, word of mouth, or get a sampler.

I was close to ordering the brown switched DAS keyboard from newegg last night. I know how the browns feel and it was the safe bet. However, a online friend of mine ordered a sampler last night. I would kick myself if I ordered another brown switched keyboard, and then heard him talk about the blues or clears feeling better for some reason.

I also figure if anything, it's an interesting oddity to place on my desk or shelf.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Samplers aren't that great, IMHO. You can't really tell what the switches are like because you can't actually type with them. If you have a Fry's or Microcenter nearby, I'd suggest testing keyboards there. The samplers are okay to test noise but I don't think they're all that great to get a feel of the switches themselves.


Agreed, they are a novelty item. But they do represent how a key is going to feel, even if they don't relay the actual typing experience.


----------



## tyvar1

This is my JD40 with Lubed MX Blue and Red MX Stickers and Granite R2 Keycaps!









More pictures here:


http://imgur.com/vzXDJ


This is my Ducky Premier with a Gasmask Forest Green as a esc key from Hot Keys Project Keycaps.
MX Red, PBT keycaps.

More pictures here:


http://imgur.com/BzH50


DuckyPremier 2054k .jpg file


1297659076JD40 2083k .jpg file


----------



## Jixr

man, bolt modding a model m is not worth it, I think i'm just going to scrap the idea of fixing up my second one and just sell it off for parts.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> man, bolt modding a model m is not worth it, I think i'm just going to scrap the idea of fixing up my second one and just sell it off for parts.


Having a bad time drilling or ?


----------



## Jixr

well, not really, when i bought it, some keys were not working, and I figured I could take it apart and fix it, and drilling went fine, but reassembly I somehow ended up having more keys not working than there were previously.

I also don't have a cable and am missing 3 or 4 keycaps for it, so even to get it fully working still would require me to spend like $25, and thats all about a working one is worth.

I also goofed when cleaning the hammers and springs, I let them soak too long and they got rusty, so they would need a chem bath to clean them back up, and thats a few bucks in chems. Might as well just part it out or keep it for parts. I have no need for 2 model m's anyway.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, not really, when i bought it, some keys were not working, and I figured I could take it apart and fix it, and drilling went fine, but reassembly I somehow ended up having more keys not working than there were previously.
> 
> I also don't have a cable and am missing 3 or 4 keycaps for it, so even to get it fully working still would require me to spend like $25, and thats all about a working one is worth.
> 
> I also goofed when cleaning the hammers and springs, I let them soak too long and they got rusty, so they would need a chem bath to clean them back up, and thats a few bucks in chems. Might as well just part it out or keep it for parts. I have no need for 2 model m's anyway.


The important thing is you tried and gained experience which imo is more valuable than the M itself. Just keep it for spare parts I'm sure you will get another one and you never know what parts you might need.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> The important thing is you tried and gained experience which imo is more valuable than the M itself. Just keep it for spare parts I'm sure you will get another one and you never know what parts you might need.


I agree w/ what Chemist said. Heck, I'm even buying multiple model m's because I know I'm going to screw something up (but then again, I am getting them at $10/each.) Next time you try to mod them, now you know not to leave them in as long when cleaning them, and you can investigate why those keys aren't working to avoid it for next time, etc... Just use it as an experiment/parts. Try painting the chasis, cut it down and turn it into a 60%, etc... just try stuff...


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, I ended up canceling my switch sampler, and ordered that "DAS Keyboard 4 Professional" with brown switches.

I already know I like brown switches as a good in between for both gaming and typing. Also, the price is right at right under $170 shipped. I also would like to compare using cherry MX brown on a high vs midish end board.

If I end up not liking it for some reason, well there's always next time.









I'm going to put my current keyboard into the office so that my ol'lady can also try it out. I said if for some reason she doesn't like it after 2 weeks, we'll switch back out for the old one. If she does like it, then I'll switch it out for her current "Sidewinder x4". It isn't like she uses the macros on the sidewinder. And while a good membrane keyboard, it doesn't have the charm of a Mechanical.

Lets see what the outcome is... Will she keep the sidewinder, or pick my "Tt Esports Poseidon"... Only time will tell.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I only paid $15 for two of them, so its not like I'm loosing any money.

I'll probably end up painting the extra case or doing something with it.

Pink model M? why not.


----------



## kbros

Anyone know f a dust cover fr a tkl bard. Sme swtches are brken n ths g84, guess whch.


----------



## Kiriel 7

If anyone wants to try that free Windows game for mechanical keyboards I made a tl;dr version now

Kthxby3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.overclock.net/t/1538862/lunatic-rave-2-lr2-bms-starter-guide-a-music-rhythm-game-for-mechanical-keyboards/10#post_23497356*
> 
> *Tl;dr Version* download this http://www.lr2.sakura.ne.jp/LR2_100201.zip and this http://musicgamelab.dnip.net:88/KBSP_Primrose.rar, unzip them, then double-click on the LR2 icon, in "Jukebox1" add the songs folder, then click play
> 
> The default keys are mk,l.;/shift, it's much better you change the keys to aexfji,; and play 2P side like this http://i.imgur.com/88mHEJT.jpg
> 
> You can put all the keys in a straight row as well, ASDF left hand, JKL; right hand
> 
> Have fun! ~


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone know f a dust cover fr a tkl bard. Sme swtches are brken n ths g84, guess whch.


I was wondering why you were typing in text lingo...


----------



## kbros

Lol, now I'm on a working membrane I had to borrow from a friend lol.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Lol, now I'm on a working membrane I had to borrow from a friend lol.


Do you feel dirty?


----------



## kbros

I feel like I can't succesfully press the spacebar while typing fast. That's what I feel


----------



## Angrychair

non mechanical keyboard owners drive me crazy. They are like "it doesn't feel any different to me, what's the point?" SMH


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> non mechanical keyboard owners drive me crazy. They are like "it doesn't feel any different to me, what's the point?" SMH


It feels a lot different.

I don't have issues personally using a membrane at work, but, I don't like it either.

I guess if it's outside of what you're willing to pay for a keyboard, then just saying you don't notice a difference is easier then wanting something you know you can't afford. Not that mechanical are that expensive. Especially considering they could serve you for many years if you see fit. Compare it to something like a higher end GPU that will cost you 2 to 3 times as much and be kind of dated in 2 years, and I think spending a lot on a really nice keyboard makes a lot of sense.

That's a point I'm trying to get across to my ol'lady who will buy 2 $20 mice a year (damned mmo'er), but refuse to allow me to buy her a real mouse... They may all get you there, but some will do it much longer, and feel a lot better in the end.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey I got a couple of questions about the CODE keyboards from WASD

Hows the quality? I remember reading a while ago that the V1 WASD keyboards were kinda meh quality for the price and was just wondering if the CODEs were the same

What kind of stabilisers do they use? I was thinking if I got a backlit keyboard I'd change the stock caps to PBT & POM ones, just dont wanna buy a keyboard if I cant use those caps









Thanks


----------



## X-Nine

I love my code through and through. I'm unsure what stabilizers they have, and some people complain about the caps, but they look and perform just great for me. Although, I will say the Das 4 felt more solid, the code doesn't feel weak by any means.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> non mechanical keyboard owners drive me crazy. They are like "it doesn't feel any different to me, what's the point?" SMH


I know right?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It feels a lot different.
> 
> I don't have issues personally using a membrane at work, but, I don't like it either.
> 
> I guess if it's outside of what you're willing to pay for a keyboard, then just saying you don't notice a difference is easier then wanting something you know you can't afford. Not that mechanical are that expensive. Especially considering they could serve you for many years if you see fit. Compare it to something like a higher end GPU that will cost you 2 to 3 times as much and be kind of dated in 2 years, and I think spending a lot on a really nice keyboard makes a lot of sense.
> 
> That's a point I'm trying to get across to my ol'lady who will buy 2 $20 mice a year (damned mmo'er), but refuse to allow me to buy her a real mouse... They may all get you there, but some will do it much longer, and feel a lot better in the end.


It's like the folks (my mom one of them) that buy crappy used cars that breakdown within 3 years instead of buying a newer car that will last way longer and cost you less in the longrun.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey I got a couple of questions about the CODE keyboards from WASD
> 
> Hows the quality? I remember reading a while ago that the V1 WASD keyboards were kinda meh quality for the price and was just wondering if the CODEs were the same
> 
> What kind of stabilisers do they use? I was thinking if I got a backlit keyboard I'd change the stock caps to PBT & POM ones, just dont wanna buy a keyboard if I cant use those caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have a TKL CODE with those exact caps actually as of yesterday. The V1 CODE keyboards may have been flimsy however mine which is a V2B (I think, I'm at work and can't check) is solid as a brick ****house. But the keycaps are terrible to begin with, flimsy and feel weird, Those PBT+POM made my Clears go from clicking as they bottomed out to more of a Thunk. They use Costar stabilizers, keep in mind if you don't already know the Greens come with O-Rings whereas the Clears do not. But great keyboard absolutely smashes my previous keyboards (BWU with Blues and Cougar 700K with Blacks)
Oh and a side note those caps put the numbers on the bottom of the number row keys and they don't get any backlight through them


----------



## Roxxas049

Ok so I got my "bling" keyboard out of the way and bought a "shudder" k70 rgb with reds (yeah I game too) so now I'm looking at a dedicated typing keyboard. Looking at

either a Das 4 professional with blues or a Ducky premier with blues also. Which would be better from a pure typing only standpoint? Using the keyboard for 4-5 hours

per day.

Is there a legit reason that the Das is $50 more than the Ducky?

Thanks...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I love my code through and through. I'm unsure what stabilizers they have, and some people complain about the caps, but they look and perform just great for me. Although, I will say the Das 4 felt more solid, the code doesn't feel weak by any means.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I have a TKL CODE with those exact caps actually as of yesterday. The V1 CODE keyboards may have been flimsy however mine which is a V2B (I think, I'm at work and can't check) is solid as a brick ****house. But the keycaps are terrible to begin with, flimsy and feel weird, Those PBT+POM made my Clears go from clicking as they bottomed out to more of a Thunk. They use Costar stabilizers, keep in mind if you don't already know the Greens come with O-Rings whereas the Clears do not. But great keyboard absolutely smashes my previous keyboards (BWU with Blues and Cougar 700K with Blacks)
> Oh and a side note those caps put the numbers on the bottom of the number row keys and they don't get any backlight through them


Thanks guys









I'm still not 100% sure about the clears so I ordered a WASD sample kit to try them. I didnt see the clears dont come with O-Rings, suppose I'll see how they feel on the sample kit and order some if need be if / when I order a CODE

I did notice from the pics the PBT caps dont light the numbers, shouldnt be to much of a problem for me tho


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I love my code through and through. I'm unsure what stabilizers they have, and some people complain about the caps, but they look and perform just great for me. Although, I will say the Das 4 felt more solid, the code doesn't feel weak by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I have a TKL CODE with those exact caps actually as of yesterday. The V1 CODE keyboards may have been flimsy however mine which is a V2B (I think, I'm at work and can't check) is solid as a brick ****house. But the keycaps are terrible to begin with, flimsy and feel weird, Those PBT+POM made my Clears go from clicking as they bottomed out to more of a Thunk. They use Costar stabilizers, keep in mind if you don't already know the Greens come with O-Rings whereas the Clears do not. But great keyboard absolutely smashes my previous keyboards (BWU with Blues and Cougar 700K with Blacks)
> Oh and a side note those caps put the numbers on the bottom of the number row keys and they don't get any backlight through them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure about the clears so I ordered a WASD sample kit to try them. I didnt see the clears dont come with O-Rings, suppose I'll see how they feel on the sample kit and order some if need be if / when I order a CODE
> 
> I did notice from the pics the PBT caps dont light the numbers, shouldnt be to much of a problem for me tho
Click to expand...

???? The caps on my Code are lit, even the numbers. Also, you should feel special, I pulled my "C" cap just to check for o-rings, just for you! I don't have any, but the clears sound closer to a rubber dome than they do a loud clicky switch, like blues for instance.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> ???? The caps on my Code are lit, even the numbers. Also, you should feel special, I pulled my "C" cap just to check for o-rings, just for you! I don't have any, but the clears sound closer to a rubber dome than they do a loud clicky switch, like blues for instance.


Yeah I know the stock caps are but I wear caps out quick so PBT is for me. Naww fank you XNine














, thats good I suppose, my mum gets annoyed at night with my current keyboard


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Ok so I got my "bling" keyboard out of the way and bought a "shudder" k70 rgb with reds (yeah I game too) so now I'm looking at a dedicated typing keyboard. Looking at
> 
> either a Das 4 professional with blues or a Ducky premier with blues also. Which would be better from a pure typing only standpoint? Using the keyboard for 4-5 hours
> 
> per day.
> 
> Is there a legit reason that the Das is $50 more than the Ducky?
> 
> Thanks...


As for price, IDK, but I'd pick the Das, out of those 2.

Honestly it sounds like you should get a Code/WASD(if you must have blues, I love blues)







if it's just for typing. It's my opinion but I don't like Das because of the case design. Ducky's are nice, but they don't appeal to me, I guess I'm old. They still say 'gamer' to me. This coming from the guy who also has a K70 with red switches. I was a sucker for the brushed black aluminum and red backlight, it went with my PC theme.

I need some good keycaps for my code, don't need to be backlit. I can never decide.


----------



## Roxxas049

I was looking a the Code/Wasd boards but they are all out of blues, and browns too boot. Was hoping the get something done by this weekend.


----------



## Chargeit

I looked at those Duckys also and couldn't bring myself to get one. They looked cool, but, I'd be embarrassed to have other adults seem me using it. Not that it's common for me to have people in my computer room, but, from time to time it does happen. It's bad enough it looks like the command center of the NSA in here without also having a keyboard strobing and crap with LED lights all over the place.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I looked at those Duckys also and couldn't bring myself to get one. They looked cool, but, I'd be embarrassed to have other adults seem me using it. Not that it's common for me to have people in my computer room, but, from time to time it does happen. It's bad enough it looks like the command center of the NSA in here without also having a keyboard strobing and crap with LED lights all over the place.


To each their own. I love mine and if I ever cared I'd just turn off the backlight.


----------



## HPE1000

Ended up with another white label model m so I am doing something a little different to it. Luckily it was just sitting there for 15-20+ years so the only thing wrong with it was an insane amount of dust and dirt, no real wear on it, there was a bit of plastic chipped on it but sandpaper made that go away. Only 4-5 rivets were broken so I don't have to bolt mod it.

It was pretty fun to clean, went from a brown color to a nice, bright off-white.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ended up with another white label model m so I am doing something a little different to it. Luckily it was just sitting there for 15-20+ years so the only thing wrong with it was an insane amount of dust and dirt, no real wear on it, there was a bit of plastic chipped on it but sandpaper made that go away. Only 4-5 rivets were broken so I don't have to bolt mod it.
> 
> It was pretty fun to clean, went from a brown color to a nice, bright off-white.


Pix or it didn't happen!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Pix or it didn't happen!


It's not going to be anything crazy when it's done but I will be sure to post pictures. Especially before and after shots. It was pretty hard to capture just how much it lightened up sadly. I took a 50/50 shot while washing it but it was with my htc one so the picture is more purple than anything else lol....


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> To each their own. I love mine and if I ever cared I'd just turn off the backlight.


For some reason, the reviews I watched on youtube for the Ducky Shines made this image stick in my head when thinking of them...



After a product conjures up that image as being the target market, it's a done deal.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> For some reason, the reviews I watched on youtube for the Ducky Shines made this image stick in my head when thinking of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a product conjures up that image as being the target market, it's a done deal.


All computer/gaming product have some reviews like that. That's just a sample of the people that are in that market. Nothing new...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> All computer/gaming product have some reviews like that. That's just a sample of the people that are in that market. Nothing new...


I know.

Still, it now feels like one of those, "Once seen it can't be unseen" things.

I can't reverse that view of the product now. I've seen it, and I will always see it.

I'm guilty of having a Asus "ROG" mobo. I don't have much room to talk. It's just some things are easier to avoid then others.


----------



## Jixr

Finally getting some keyboard work done.

Right now, my big thing is to desolder both of my korean 60%ers, and remove the plate from both of them.


There is something I just don't like about this keyboard, and I can't quite figure it out.

I think its the clashing red PCB with the blue legends, so Basically I'm going to re-build it with my white nerd PCB, and not use a plate on it.
The clear acrylic plate thats on it now gives it a really weird sound, and going plateless makes future mods so much easier.

I also bought in another group buy for some fancy keycaps.

I've never done a green keyboard, so this will be it. If the legends were blue instead of green it would be perfect for me.

I'm also going to experiment with seeing if I can find a good way to mod a pcb that would allow you to hot swap switches, my current Idea isn't exactly hot swappable, but wouldn't require desoldering, which is nice.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Finally getting some keyboard work done.
> 
> Right now, my big thing is to desolder both of my korean 60%ers, and remove the plate from both of them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something I just don't like about this keyboard, and I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> I think its the clashing red PCB with the blue legends, so Basically I'm going to re-build it with my white nerd PCB, and not use a plate on it.
> The clear acrylic plate thats on it now gives it a really weird sound, and going plateless makes future mods so much easier.
> 
> I also bought in another group buy for some fancy keycaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done a green keyboard, so this will be it. If the legends were blue instead of green it would be perfect for me.
> 
> I'm also going to experiment with seeing if I can find a good way to mod a pcb that would allow you to hot swap switches, my current Idea isn't exactly hot swappable, but wouldn't require desoldering, which is nice.


The top keyboard clashes between two different styles for me... The traditional white/grey keys with blue backlight doesn't work and then the massive blue space bar... ya, I'm not going to go there. But then again that's me and my preferences.

Where did you get the 60% koreans?


----------



## Kaname

What's the overall consensus on the Logitech G710+?
I managed to find one for around 130€ with the now out of production Italian Layout which is sort of a must for me, plus I always wanted to try out the MX Brown.
Is it a solid keyboard or should I look for something else along that priceline?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> The top keyboard clashes between two different styles for me... The traditional white/grey keys with blue backlight doesn't work and then the massive blue space bar... ya, I'm not going to go there. But then again that's me and my preferences.
> 
> Where did you get the 60% koreans?


Well, thats kind of an old picture, I now have a spacebar that matches the beige color for it, and it looks much better.

I think on the rebuild, I'm not going to do the crazy backlighting, and I think you're right, I need to keep it more classic looking instead of clashing a bit. I'll probably just do a blue or white led for the caps lock, and thats it. Though the pcb does support SMD led's, but I don't have any on hand.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4411_zpsa8afcfbc.jpg.html
pic with the matching spacebar.

I think it will look better once I rebuild it all. Though it sucks that I won't be able to use my vintage blacks since they are not pcb mounted.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> What's the overall consensus on the Logitech G710+?
> I managed to find one for around 130€ with the now out of production Italian Layout which is sort of a must for me, plus I always wanted to try out the MX Brown.
> Is it a solid keyboard or should I look for something else along that priceline?


Its not bad, the only negative thing is, its a desk eater. Its pretty tall, and you may want a wrist rest for it, and its also very wide. But it has o-rings already, so if you're into that thats a nice feature, the backlighting does not have a high fail rate like corsair does, and while kinda big and clunky, the build isn't bad.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its not bad, the only negative thing is, its a desk eater. Its pretty tall, and you may want a wrist rest for it, and its also very wide. But it has o-rings already, so if you're into that thats a nice feature, the backlighting does not have a high fail rate like corsair does, and while kinda big and clunky, the build isn't bad.


I see, any other suggestion? I don't mind tkless as well actually, and I'll use it almost only for gaming and daily use (browsing, no heavy typing and so on).


----------



## Jixr

I can't really offer you much help as I don't know anything about italian keyboard layouts.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I know.
> 
> Still, it now feels like one of those, "Once seen it can't be unseen" things.
> 
> I can't reverse that view of the product now. I've seen it, and I will always see it.
> 
> I'm guilty of having a Asus "ROG" mobo. I don't have much room to talk. It's just some things are easier to avoid then others.


Having a 'gaming' motherboard isn't the same the same though. They offer legit advantageous features over lesser motherboards, in the way of more power regulation and bios features for overclocking, and better onboard audio, in the case of ROG boards. They aren't just for looks.

I have a Asus Maximus V Formula. It's a great board. Can't wait to upgrade to a newer Formula board some day, when it's needed.


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I can't really offer you much help as I don't know anything about italian keyboard layouts.


Mmm yeah I guess. Keeping it general with US included what would you suggest?
I'd really like something slim without too many useless keys that I won't use anyway and solid build. Backlight is a plus but I can live without it. Around 150$ price range I guess.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Having a 'gaming' motherboard isn't the same the same though. They offer legit advantageous features over lesser motherboards, in the way of more power regulation and bios features for overclocking, and better onboard audio, in the case of ROG boards. They aren't just for looks.
> 
> I have a Asus Maximus V Formula. It's a great board. Can't wait to upgrade to a newer Formula board some day, when it's needed.


I don't know, my extremely low-end gigabyte z77 board is rather nice for what I do with it









I'm debating if I want to solder WASD and HJKL LED's on my poker II going back on topic


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Mmm yeah I guess. Keeping it general with US included what would you suggest?
> I'd really like something slim without too many useless keys that I won't use anyway and solid build. Backlight is a plus but I can live without it. Around 150$ price range I guess.


Ducky shine series is probably the best slim/minimalist backlit keyboard you can buy.

Cooler Master quickfire rapid-i may be an option for you as well, though availability seems scattered.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I don't know, my extremely low-end gigabyte z77 board is rather nice for what I do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if I want to solder WASD and HJKL LED's on my poker II going back on topic


join the ESDF revolution!


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Ducky shine series is probably the best slim/minimalist backlit keyboard you can buy.
> 
> Cooler Master quickfire rapid-i may be an option for you as well, though availability seems scattered.


Totally fell in love with the Ducky Legend now :O
They don't have a direct store though I guess? Or am I blind?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Having a 'gaming' motherboard isn't the same the same though. They offer legit advantageous features over lesser motherboards, in the way of more power regulation and bios features for overclocking, and better onboard audio, in the case of ROG boards. They aren't just for looks.
> 
> I have a Asus Maximus V Formula. It's a great board. Can't wait to upgrade to a newer Formula board some day, when it's needed.


Oh yea.

I've been very happy with my Z87 Hero. Next time around, I'll likely go for the Formula level. Though this has been a good board. Heck, just the ability to upgrade the bios without a CPU in it saved me from a costly mishap. I sold my 4770k on ebay, updated the bios for the 4790k. I must of messed something up, because the bios was not ready for the 4790k when it came in. If I hadn't been able to easily update the bios without a 4770k in the system, I'd of been stuck selling my Z87 and buying a Z97.

I will admit, the lite usage of LED on the board looks attractive though my Air 540's window. I like minor LED lighting, when done correctly. Small accents, not in your face, but there letting you know that there's more to what you're looking at then meets the eye.

I do find a pimped out rig with crazy lighting pleasing to the eye when done correctly, but, it is not something that would work for me. Hate to say it, but, I'm too old to have my computer room and rig looking like a rave. I'd feel very silly with such a setup.

Heck, I remember having the "*ORANGE*" version of this thing and being proud of it... 10 years ago.



_Ouch...

*I just noticed that the DAS keyboard I ordered doesn't seem to have any kind of bump/nipple on the F/J keys.* Maybe they're just blending into the pictures, but, I kind of need them there to feel where my fingers are at.

I noticed they recommend using WASD keys as replacements. Is anyone aware if they size correctly? I really don't like the idea of having varying sized Alphanumeric keys.

I don't get why you wouldn't include such a thing. I've never attempted to use a keyboard without them._


----------



## Jixr

Ducky does not have its own storefront, AFAIK, though I'm not sure where to buy them that would ship to italy either.

I've always wanted to find a beaup up old LAN box rig from the 90's and put modern components in it.

Also, the WASD keycaps will be the same as the Das ones ( they are both OEM profile )
Not having bumps on keys really freaks me out.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.

The idea of not having some kind of bump is alarming. Usually while I'm reading/doing things on my computer I'm running my left finger over the F key. It's second nature by this point. The idea of not having that familiar bump doesn't sit well. I also use it to find my hand placement, which is why it's there of course.

Guess I'll have to order some kind of replacement.

*I found a picture that showed the F/J key having bumps. That's a relief.

**My keyboard comes in tomorrow. I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Yo,

Any thoughts on MX green versus MX black?

I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?

I wan to build finger strength that's why


----------



## kbros

I can think of some better ways to build finger strength. But, blacks are linear, meaning they don't have any tactile bump or any click, but they do increase in force as you start to bottom out. Greens have a tactile click/bump. I've heard there's a switch called the "Super Black" that has a ridiculous amount of force required to bottom out.


----------



## kbros

Also my question was never answered, It was a little illegible though haha. Where can I get a dust cover for a TKL board?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?


Out of the stock switches, greens are the most resistant. though you could take any switch you like and throw some 80g+ springs in there


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I can think of some better ways to build finger strength


I'm Catholic so I can't do that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Out of the stock switches, greens are the most resistant. though you could take any switch you like and throw some 80g+ springs in there


Thank you!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I can think of some better ways to build finger strength.


lego?


----------



## connectwise

Does Ducky shine 4 come in an TKL version? I can't seem to find a listing for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Yo,
> 
> Any thoughts on MX green versus MX black?
> 
> I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> I wan to build finger strength that's why




I have mx blacks. I hate them without o rings. With o rings they feel great. I think you'd prefer greens.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Yo,
> 
> Any thoughts on MX green versus MX black?
> 
> I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> I wan to build finger strength that's why


I can type on clears around 50-60 wpm without bottoming out. Normal typing speed for me is 85-100 on tenfastfingers, and I've only had clears for 2 weeks, and haven't really put any effort into it. I want green switches next, maybe a code tkl.


----------



## kbros

So a funny thing happened. I was looking for an extra powerstrip on newegg and I saw a combo deal for the rosewill doubleshot ABS keycaps (didn't know they existed) and a powerstrip for free if I buy the caps. The caps were normally $25 and were discounted to 17, and the powerstrip was normally $6. So I basically got some doubleshot keycaps for 11 bucks haha. I'm gonna try them out and see if I still want the thick pbt doubleshots for $50.

I noticed they look really similar to the doubleshot abs caps that were on massdrop a week or so ago. And upon closer inspection, they look darn near identical. Rebranded?

Massdrop caps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Rosewill caps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: Could possibly be Tai Hao


----------



## Jixr

yeah, those caps are cheap, and you'll notice when using them side by side the vortex caps.

though they are still better than most OEM caps, so if you like the color, and don't mind the material thickness or that eventually they will shine up, then go for it.


----------



## kbros

Yeah I figured why not for cheap lol. I'll still most likely buying thick pbt.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Yo,
> 
> Any thoughts on MX green versus MX black?
> 
> I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> *I wan to build finger strength that's why*


Hang from a pull up bar if you want to increase grip strength. Do it in both chin, and pull up positions. That will also help strengthen the muscles required for doing chin and pull ups.

Whenever I start slacking on just hanging from the ol'bar, my chin/pulls start suffering.

*Then there's that other way.


----------



## Jixr

or you could take up playing bass guitar


----------



## Chargeit

What are some good PBT or double shot cap options for the DAS i'm getting in? I was looking around, but had trouble finding back with white lettering. I also read that it could be difficult to replace the larger keys. Is this a problem I should be worried about? I am fairly goofy and would hate to break my space bar or something.

Also, what dampener would you suggest for brown switches? I'm not so much worried about quieting them down, as I am lessening the travel distance and stress of bottoming them out. I noticed they had two sizes on WASD. I read that the blues dampened too much. Are the reds worth the effort?


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hang from a pull up bar if you want to increase grip strength. Do it in both chin, and pull up positions. That will also help strengthen the muscles required for doing chin and pull ups.
> 
> Whenever I start slacking on just hanging from the ol'bar, my chin/pulls start suffering.
> 
> *Then there's that other way.


Thanks yeah I really need to invest in a err... bar... to err...... you know... install in my umm... wall... door... whatever I really need a bar to do pull ups on. Thanks for the reminder really lol


----------



## Kiriel 7

Another quick question if I am typing on MX green or MX blue, which I assume are the loudest two, is it acceptable to type on them at night when people are sleeping, if they are sleeping far away, like, with an entire room and two doors between us?

|_________|_______|__________|
|_________x_______x__________|
|_________|_______|__________|
|me type__|_______|__________|
|_________|_______|_they sleep_|

|
x = closed door
|


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Thanks yeah I really need to invest in a err... bar... to err...... you know... install in my umm... wall... door... whatever I really need a bar to do pull ups on. Thanks for the reminder really lol


$15

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016BNDXI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*I'd make sure to install it with the screws. I'm not sure I'd want to use it without. I can hang upside down on the thing without being worried about falling... Well, upside down by my hands. I'm not sure I'd try to hang by my feet. It could support it, but, just seems like that's asking for trouble.


----------



## connectwise

So nobody knows if ducky 4 will come in tkl or not?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Another quick question if I am typing on MX green or MX blue, which I assume are the loudest two, is it acceptable to type on them at night when people are sleeping, if they are sleeping far away, like, with an entire room and two doors between us?
> 
> |_________|_______|__________|
> |_________x_______x__________|
> |_________|_______|__________|
> |me type__|_______|__________|
> |_________|_______|_they sleep_|
> 
> |
> x = closed door
> |


Not really...



Spoiler: ...unless you type like this

















Spoiler: ....ooooor your walls are made out of this


----------



## kbros

That is art right there. The sound shouldn't be in issue unless you're doing some intense finger workouts and slamming the keys.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Yo,
> 
> Any thoughts on MX green versus MX black?
> 
> I'm looking for the most resistant switch there is. If MX green and MX black are around the same level in resistance, which one do you guys prefer?
> 
> I wan to build finger strength that's why


I have Blacks and Greens and the lack of tactility in Blacks kills me. I really like my Greens though and they feel heavier to me. Either way it doesn't really matter all that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Another quick question if I am typing on MX green or MX blue, which I assume are the loudest two, is it acceptable to type on them at night when people are sleeping, if they are sleeping far away, like, with an entire room and two doors between us?
> 
> |_________|_______|__________|
> |_________x_______x__________|
> |_________|_______|__________|
> |me type__|_______|__________|
> |_________|_______|_they sleep_|
> 
> |
> x = closed door
> |


I had nearly the same setup and my parents never complained when I was at home over the summer.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What are some good PBT or double shot cap options for the DAS i'm getting in? I was looking around, but had trouble finding back with white lettering. I also read that it could be difficult to replace the larger keys. Is this a problem I should be worried about? I am fairly goofy and would hate to break my space bar or something.
> 
> Also, what dampener would you suggest for brown switches? I'm not so much worried about quieting them down, as I am lessening the travel distance and stress of bottoming them out. I noticed they had two sizes on WASD. I read that the blues dampened too much. Are the reds worth the effort?


Dampeners: THESE or if you don't mind waiting THESE

PBT keys: THESE EDIT NVM these are backlit, so the lettering is a little less "white"


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Not really...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...unless you type like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ....ooooor your walls are made out of this


That was funny man!

Hmm, maybe I should just stop being paranoid about my neighbour hearing my keyboard, TV, music and yelling on phone


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have Blacks and Greens and the lack of tactility in Blacks kills me. I really like my Greens though and they feel heavier to me.


Alright, if the greens are heavier than blacks, tactile and sound better, then I've made up my mind

Now to find an MX green keyboard with 1000 Hz rate polling

Quote:


> I had nearly the same setup and my parents never complained when I was at home over the summer


Cool, I'm convinced


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Dampeners: THESE or if you don't mind waiting THESE
> 
> PBT keys: THESE EDIT NVM these are backlit, so the lettering is a little less "white"


Hell no I don't mind waiting if it means spending fractions of the price.









I already ordered them. For less then $2 you can't go wrong.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Dampeners: THESE or if you don't mind waiting THESE
> 
> PBT keys: THESE EDIT NVM these are backlit, so the lettering is a little less "white"


Do you know if the numbers and symbols shine through on these?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Do you know if the numbers and symbols shine through on these?


They sure do, these are designed to be used with backlighting so it shines through.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> They sure do, these are designed to be used with backlighting so it shines through.


Perfect. Thank you for the find


----------



## Roxxas049

Ok simple question to decide which WASD keyboard I'm going to order

Clear switches or...
Green switches?


----------



## connectwise

Clear with o rings

you won't have a problem


----------



## Angrychair

I just finished lubing my Code. Oh man SO much nicer. the spacebar had a little bit of lube on the top of the bar. I found that lubing the bottom of the bar where it goes through the stabilizer mounts quieted them down even farmer. After doing the space bar and left shift, I realized I could lube the stabilizar bars 4 contact points without removing them from the keycap, just pulling the keycap off the switch stem and tilting the key either way to reach either the top of bottom of the stabilizer bar. I took some potato photos, I may edit into this post later. But as of now, there is zero rattle or clang sound when mashing any stabilized key.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Ok simple question to decide which WASD keyboard I'm going to order
> 
> Clear switches or...
> Green switches?


Do you want the click or no? I like both about the same but I prefer Greens for the click.


----------



## HPE1000

Got that nice coffee color to it, that's when you know it's good











Not to mention that dust in the keys.


----------



## connectwise

"sup"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sup"


It's going to take forever to actually get the backplate clean, everything is caked on so I have to use q tips and water to try to scrape it away. My kishsaver didn't have any dust like that but it did have a dead spider who was living in the spacebar, there was a bunch of web in it and everything lol..


----------



## 24Valvole

^Yummy.









I have two and a half mechanical keyboards now. And only one with me, and that's the half-mechanical! Still waiting on the Poker II/Clears, and I purchased an used Ultra (rebranded Chicony) KB-5181 that got shipped today. The Ultra *may* have SMK Monterey Blues, which I've heard are very desirable. However, the KB-5181 got made with 4 or 5 switch types, so I will not know until the package arrives. As for the half-mechanical, I found a Fujitsu Peerless FKB4725 at work. This one is clicky switch over rubber dome. It's better than the el-cheapo HP rubber domes I normally type on at work, but I'm not sure I'm totally in love with it. One things for sure, I need to invert the spacebar!










EDIT: Annnddd... it cant be inverted.


----------



## Angrychair

I ordered 2 sets of the white/clear o-rings, 150 for $1.89 shipped. Sure, they won't be here for a month, but what's the hurry, I wouldn't have ordered them anyway for$15 from amazon by a name brand company.

My k70 already has o-rings, now I'll have plenty to do what ever I want with in the future.


----------



## kbros

Just bought some brand new Poker II PBT keycaps(white) off /r/mechmarket


----------



## Angrychair

ugh nice I want some black ones for mine. Badly. IT's backlit and I would really like to pick up a set of PBT's specifically for it.

Oh man the same guy as Pure w browns for $100 too bad I don't like green backlighting.


----------



## kbros

Yeah I'm not really a fan of backlighting, I usually only like it if it's more of a neutral color like white.


----------



## kbros

This is what my QFR will look like for the most part. Disregard the pixel art dslr lol.


----------



## Angrychair

I like it, I don't prefer it, but I don't do it becaue I need to see the keycap font in the dark. I kinda go for a color theme.


----------



## BoredErica

Wait, there isn't such a thing as a Ducky Legend in black with blue leds?

WAT.

Looks like the silver version has to have blue led and the black has to have white. I don't want white.









I'm going to drown in my tears.

Tell me it isn't so.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Just bought some brand new Poker II PBT keycaps(white) off /r/mechmarket


Me too but off AE


----------



## Kiriel 7

I like the sound of MX black in these two videos











What do you guys think of MX black sound


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait, there isn't such a thing as a Ducky Legend in black with blue leds?
> WAT.
> 
> Looks like the silver version has to have blue led and the black has to have white. I don't want white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to drown in my tears.
> Tell me it isn't so.


the advantage of white is that you could use LED color changers assuming you arent using any thick keycap


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *
> 
> 
> 
> *Jab
> 3 months ago
> 
> MX green really isn't that heavy, he's spot on. After a couple weeks it starts to feel very light. Having said that I still wouldn't recommend greens or blues if you have to double tap or spam keys, you still can, but its MUCH easier on browns or reds.﻿
> Reply


Ok, I have to double-tap all the time so I really can't buy MX green or MX blue then

Process of elimination from http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=Cherry_MX

Black Linear, medium-heavy spring
Red Linear, light spring <-- light spring
Brown Tactile, light spring <-- light spring
Blue Tactile & Clicky, light spring <-- not good for double-tap

Clear Pronounced Tactile (moreso than MX Brown), slightly heavier spring than MX Black.
Green Tactile & Clicky, medium-heavy spring. Commonly used in spacebars on MX Blue boards. <-- not good for double-tap
Light Grey Pronounced Tactile, heavy spring. Commonly used in spacebars on MX Clear boards.
Dark Grey Linear, heavy spring, sometimes used in spacebars for MX Black boards
White Tactile & Clicky, very heavy spring. These are similar to MX Blue, but require almost double the actuation force. <-- not good for double tap

Alright, so now I have black, clear, light grey and dark grey left.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Ok, I have to double-tap all the time so I really can't buy MX green or MX blue then
> 
> Process of elimination from http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=Cherry_MX
> 
> Black Linear, medium-heavy spring
> Red Linear, light spring <-- light spring
> Brown Tactile, light spring <-- light spring
> Blue Tactile & Clicky, light spring <-- not good for double-tap
> 
> Clear Pronounced Tactile (moreso than MX Brown), slightly heavier spring than MX Black.
> Green Tactile & Clicky, medium-heavy spring. Commonly used in spacebars on MX Blue boards. <-- not good for double-tap
> Light Grey Pronounced Tactile, heavy spring. Commonly used in spacebars on MX Clear boards.
> Dark Grey Linear, heavy spring, sometimes used in spacebars for MX Black boards
> White Tactile & Clicky, very heavy spring. These are similar to MX Blue, but require almost double the actuation force. <-- not good for double tap
> 
> Alright, so now I have black, clear, light grey and dark grey left.


MX Blacks and MX Clears are the only ones that are relatively easy to find on production keyboards.


----------



## Kiriel 7

I'm considering these now

MX black - http://www.ttesports.com/Keyboard/19/MEKA/productPage.htm?a=a&g=ftr#.VNNDgyxHnXk

MX clear - http://www.codekeyboards.com/

MX light grey custom order, when it's available - http://cherry.de/cid/new_products_CHERRY_MX_BOARD_60.htm


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Finally getting some keyboard work done.
> 
> Right now, my big thing is to desolder both of my korean 60%ers, and remove the plate from both of them.
> 
> 
> There is something I just don't like about this keyboard, and I can't quite figure it out.
> 
> I think its the clashing red PCB with the blue legends, so Basically I'm going to re-build it with my white nerd PCB, and not use a plate on it.
> The clear acrylic plate thats on it now gives it a really weird sound, and going plateless makes future mods so much easier.
> 
> I also bought in another group buy for some fancy keycaps.
> 
> I've never done a green keyboard, so this will be it. If the legends were blue instead of green it would be perfect for me.
> 
> I'm also going to experiment with seeing if I can find a good way to mod a pcb that would allow you to hot swap switches, my current Idea isn't exactly hot swappable, but wouldn't require desoldering, which is nice.


One thing I like about the Nerd pcb's over the Duck's is that they can take the heat so the pads don't lift when you solder and desolder them multiple times.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> I'm considering this now
> 
> MX clear - http://www.codekeyboards.com/


I fixed your post

I want one now too... but it looks like it will only be in black blue red and brown. I'm holding out for this as an RGB board. Now wait, the video talks about rgb switches but then at the very end they specifically say it has red illuminiation...confusing ***
http://cherry.de/cid/new_products_CHERRY_MX_BOARD_60.htm


----------



## Alex132

I still haven't run into that 'double tap problem' with MX Blues


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still haven't run into that 'double tap problem' with MX Blues


I definitely find double tapping easier on reds than blues. The keys just go down and up easier when you aren't letting them fully reset with reds.

Try this experiment on blues.

Press the key very slowly. When it clicks, it activates. Now bottom out because we are simulating a gaming moment and you are mashing keys, but in slow motion. Now slowly lift your finger. Feel how it hangs up as the tactile piece of the key resets? Now even though the key will activate again if you press it down without resetting the tactile bump. I just feel like if it didn't click, it didn't double tap.

If you are used to this, is that how you double tap? one click 2 activation's of the key?

This is what makes double tapping for me harder on blues. Sometimes I don't let the key reset far enough and my double tap is only a single tap, if even just in my head. /shrug


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still haven't run into that 'double tap problem' with MX Blues


The issue is the most problematic for those who like to hold the keys slightly above the actuation point when playing. This is because you might be used to holding the key below the reset point when not in use, meaning upon actuation, you actually have to let the key up slightly more than you'd expect before it can reset.


----------



## Jixr

My issue is that you can double tap just fine, but the gap between the actuation and the click was enough that I could double tap, but only get one click. I would mentally associate a click with an input, and it would always throw me off.


----------



## BoredErica

I've never had to double tap for a PC game before.







Like, actually never. I've spammed a key before to use a skill right after a cooldown though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still haven't run into that 'double tap problem' with MX Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely find double tapping easier on reds than blues. The keys just go down and up easier when you aren't letting them fully reset with reds.
> 
> Try this experiment on blues.
> 
> Press the key very slowly. When it clicks, it activates. Now bottom out because we are simulating a gaming moment and you are mashing keys, but in slow motion. Now slowly lift your finger. Feel how it hangs up as the tactile piece of the key resets? Now even though the key will activate again if you press it down without resetting the tactile bump. I just feel like if it didn't click, it didn't double tap.
> 
> If you are used to this, is that how you double tap? one click 2 activation's of the key?
> 
> This is what makes double tapping for me harder on blues. Sometimes I don't let the key reset far enough and my double tap is only a single tap, if even just in my head. /shrug
Click to expand...

Oh, I guess. I've never done that before. Never found it an issue. Been using blues since the Black Widow came out


----------



## BoredErica

Been looking at *Ducky Legend*.
Pros:
dat aluminum 2 sxc
dat aluminum so rigid
The general look is much hawter as a full size keyboard
Did I mention dat aluminum 2 sxc?

Cons:
No TKL version, and the bezels are just too large. No bezel won't look right but I'd gladly take the compromise. The Legend is too much form over function for me. It's 18 inches long. That's almost as long as my CM Storm Trigger and it has a line of macro keys on the side of the keyboard. If we take that size, take out the macro keys, and center the rest of the keys on the keyboard, WASD is FARTHER from the mouse than Storm Trigger.
I want the black version but it only has white LEDs. NO! NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!! The white version has blue LEDs which is great. I hate white LEDs. I'd rather take green, or magenta, or pink, or red. Or purple. Not white. No, please. why?

*Ducky Shine 4:*
Pros:
Hmmm, multiple colors. Red/blue and the combos is great.
3 quarters of an inch shorter than the Legend.

Cons:
Where the hell is my TKL and why has there been no news on that??? What the heck, Ducky?

*Ducky Shine 3 TKL:*
Pros:
Finally! Ducky goodness in TKL form!

Cons:
Out of stock on earth and in every neighboring planet.

*Ducky Mini:*
Pros:
You thought TKL was ergonomic? You nubs obviously haven't tried mini before cuz' dis thing is da bomb.
Legend-like aluminum finish. Granted, not as sexy, but still near ideal, and ideal considering form vs function.

Cons:
Compromises on the keys. No numberpad for my Autohotkey but that is OK if I just add a few shortcuts next to my start button. However: I need both tilde and escape for Skyrim. I could find a way (probably is a way, unsure if it'll be sound for all applications) to change the equal sign key or the | key to be escape, but that's too far from WASD, that's awkward IMO. I could reassign the caps lock key because I rarely use it. I guess? Is that even possible? I also casually play (still) a game that uses function keys and arrow keys. This would make the game unplayable.

No function keys means Fraps recording and Skyrim quicksaving/quickloading will not be "quick". If the mini had a row of function keys and escape key (since they are on the same row), I would've gone for this.

*Rapid Trigger:*
Pros:
Cheap.
Has TKL version.

Cons:
I have bad experiences with CM's keycaps... the letters wore out far too quickly for my tastes.
I don't like the design of the lettering on them and the general look is meh.

*WASD Code:*
Pros:
Has TKL version.

Cons:
White LED backlighting only.
Clears and Greens only. Greens is a no-go for me and I am still averse to clears.
Kindda expensive. The Legend has the aluminum slab going for it. The Shine 4 has multiple colors and both the Shine and the Legend have a boatload of lighting options. What does the WASD one have?

*Deck Legend:*
Pros:
Has TKL version.
I heard the build quality is very solid as well.

Cons:
This thing is freakin' UGLY. I hate the font of the lettering, it drives me nuts. I cannot use this keyboard without replacing the keys. $50 replacement +$160 buy-in cost makes this a very costly enterprise. Plus, the rest of the keyboard is ugly as hell as well.

*Conclusion:*

*Ok, I cry now.*


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My issue is that you can double tap just fine, but the gap between the actuation and the click was enough that I could double tap, but only get one click. I would mentally associate a click with an input, and it would always throw me off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My issue is that you can double tap just fine, but the gap between the actuation and the click was enough that I could double tap, but only get one click. I would mentally associate a click with an input, and it would always throw me off.


That's exactly my issue to I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never had to double tap for a PC game before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, actually never. I've spammed a key before to use a skill right after a cooldown though.


BF4 double tap forward is sprint, in alternative to shift. A lot of fps/3p games double tapping a movement key is dodge/roll. But yeah not that common I suppose.


----------



## Jixr

gaming I was fine, but at work was when I noticed it.

Basically the program I use, I press a key once, it does one thing, press it twice, it does a different thing, 3x a different thing, etc. so I would get constant input errors,


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, I got my DAS in today.

So far so good. My main complaint is pretty much what I figured it would be. The ruler is a poor replacement for normal legs. Compared to my old $80 keyboard it slides around on my desk, it has a uncomfortable angle, and the extra space it takes up forced me to move my monitors back.

However, like anything else I'll get used to the angle and it pretty much is stopped from moving around by my monitor mount.

Losing the LED backlight is a system shock, but I knew it would be coming into it. I still can see my keys, they just aren't as pretty.









The improved build quality is noticeable. The keys feel more stable and take less travel time. This is most apparent in the longer keys. Though really, it's a very different experience typing on it. I'd also say it's quieter, likely due to the decrease in travel distance.

I can tell that after a week or two of using this, getting used to the lesser angle, lesser travel time, and maybe smaller keys I'll be extremely happy with this board.









_*Next time guys, don't reinvent the wheel and put on normal legs... I already keep a tape by my desk._


----------



## Jixr

run to radioshack or a hardware store and you can find little stick on grips for furniture and things, keeps even the lightest keyboards from sliding around.


----------



## Dudewitbow

or ghetto mod some double sided tape and a cut up eraser


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> run to radioshack or a hardware store and you can find little stick on grips for furniture and things, keeps even the lightest keyboards from sliding around.


It isn't a big deal. Once it's in place it's fine. It isn't moving around on me while using it.

It's just that my other keyboard, I could smack and it wouldn't move. Smack testing that is, I don't rage on my peripherals.

This wrist rest also helps secure it in place.

All in all I'm liking the keyboard. It isn't nearly the system shock it was moving from my Corsair M40 to this Logitech G700s (great wireless mouse btw). That took a good two weeks before I stopped thinking about using it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> or ghetto mod some double sided tape and a cut up eraser


I have some velcro tape. That would do it... Though I'm not using tape on my new table. Even though I mounted speaker mounts to it with screws day one.









*You know, that may just add the extra height I would like. The Velcor tape on the other hand would likely make the keyboard feel unstable... Though yea, I'm not ghetto rigging my new keyboard... yet.


----------



## connectwise

I would love to get a ducky 4 in TKL form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I definitely find double tapping easier on reds than blues. The keys just go down and up easier when you aren't letting them fully reset with reds.
> 
> Try this experiment on blues.
> 
> Press the key very slowly. When it clicks, it activates. Now bottom out because we are simulating a gaming moment and you are mashing keys, but in slow motion. Now slowly lift your finger. Feel how it hangs up as the tactile piece of the key resets? Now even though the key will activate again if you press it down without resetting the tactile bump. I just feel like if it didn't click, it didn't double tap.
> 
> If you are used to this, is that how you double tap? one click 2 activation's of the key?
> 
> This is what makes double tapping for me harder on blues. Sometimes I don't let the key reset far enough and my double tap is only a single tap, if even just in my head. /shrug


I've not had this problem on red but plenty on blacks. I'm using my old keyboard atm and the O are starting to double tap as well. Usually it's just the I button.

Sometimes the O wouldn't even register.

Cherry mx blacks on TT esport.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> It looks like it will only be in black blue red and brown. I'm holding out for this as an RGB board. Now wait, the video talks about rgb switches but then at the very end they specifically say it has red illuminiation... confusing ***
> http://cherry.de/cid/new_products_CHERRY_MX_BOARD_60.htm


The Cherry 6.0 standard version will be using MX red, according to the PDF

The country layout will come in seven versions, but it says "more available on request"

At the pre-order page you can select red, black, brown, blue, _*others*_

1
G80-3930LYBBE-2
Belgium

2
G80-3930LYBDE-2
Germany

3
G80-3930LYBES-2
Spain

4
G80-3930LYBEU-2
US English with EURO
symbol

5
G80-3930LYBFR-2
France

6
G80-3930LYBGB-2
UK

7
G80-3930LYBPN-2
Pan-Nordic


----------



## MaxFTW

Clickity Clickity Click "DUNK"

Dat dunk.... Got my first mech keyboard, Only my 2nd serious keyboard ever, First was a saitek cyborg and tbh that was great for £50

Now typing on a Roccat Ryos TKL, Only using browns, Would of got blues if possible but i would of ended up getting a german layout board, also i needed a tactile switch at least.

Every time i press the spacebar it goes DUNK









I like it, im happy, do need to get used to the millimeter difference in spacing but also i can actually one hand type on this thing 

DUNK


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still haven't run into that 'double tap problem' with MX Blues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I definitely find double tapping easier on reds than blues. The keys just go down and up easier when you aren't letting them fully reset with reds.
> 
> Try this experiment on blues.
> 
> Press the key very slowly. When it clicks, it activates. Now bottom out because we are simulating a gaming moment and you are mashing keys, but in slow motion. Now slowly lift your finger. Feel how it hangs up as the tactile piece of the key resets? Now even though the key will activate again if you press it down without resetting the tactile bump. I just feel like if it didn't click, it didn't double tap.
> 
> If you are used to this, is that how you double tap? one click 2 activation's of the key?


I don't really understand what the hill you are talking about, but one click two activations sounds horrendous.

Can we conclude that if you want to become a double-tapping super pro, we must throw mx blue, mx green and mx white out the window?

I understand that casual double-tapping will work just fine with anything.

I'm more referring to the intense situations when even rapid succession quintet-tapping is necessary, i.e. rhythm gaming.

In rhythm gaming I'm wondering if the tactile bump will be helpful or not, I'll probably end up with an MX black and an MX clear so I can truly find out ~


----------



## Chargeit

Well, it happened... My ol'lady admitted that she really likes using my old mechanical keyboard. She basically said it made using the number pad much more enjoyable and she felt like a banker. She also said that she both printed and emailed a receipt just so she could type on the keyboard.









***I just noticed while typing that, that my backspace key seems to have a rattle or something. Almost like it isn't secure on the right side of it. I wondering if I should remove the key to have a look? I haven't removed those keys before, so it kind of worries me...


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, it happened... My ol'lady admitted that she really likes using my old mechanical keyboard. She basically said it made using the number pad much more enjoyable and she felt like a banker


That's totally awesome

I want to write invoices with a bankereque keyboard too


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> That's totally awesome
> 
> I want to write invoices with a bankereque keyboard too


Yea, and that's with brown switches... It made me think, wouldn't it be nice to have blues for the number pad. Even if the rest of the board is a different switch.

Though, I might of jumped the gun when moving my old keyboard to the office. It seems like this one has a issue with the backspace. I'm just working up the nerve to remove it to see the damage and if it's something that can be fixed.


----------



## Jixr

I use mechs all the time at work, my co workers don't even question me anymore when I bring in a new one to test out. They just think i'm crazy. ( i am )


----------



## Kiriel 7

There's nothing wrong with mild obsessive-compulsive disorder. Like trying a dozen mechanical keyboards.

It's much better than the opposite, which I'd call "sameness and critically low perceptivity disorder", along with "haphazard whatever disorder".

For some reason Chinese people have that haphazard thing and just rush to get everything done. Even signing a contract they're sometimes like "yeah page 1, page 2, page 10, ok whatever *sign*"


----------



## Kiriel 7

ABS keycap sound versus PBT keycap sound


----------



## kbros

Breaking News! Some of you may not know but I got a BNIB Unicomp Model M 122 for free. Because the specific model all broke during shipping, the guy just gave me a refund for the $50 I payed for it. I thought it was irreparable until I asked someone on reddit and they told me it was the usb controller inside that breaks during shipment and you need to reseat it. So, I opened it up and reseated the little pcb and VOILA, free working Model M!



My reddit username is mookzs lol


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News! Some of you may not know but I got a BNIB Unicomp Model M 122 for free. Because the specific model all broke during shipping, the guy just gave me a refund for the $50 I payed for it. I thought it was irreparable until I asked someone on reddit and they told me it was the usb controller inside that breaks during shipment and you need to reseat it. So, I opened it up and reseated the little pcb and VOILA, free working Model M!
> 
> 
> 
> My reddit username is mookzs lol


Nice scam.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Lucky, I still want a Model M


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Lucky, I still want a Model M


I have alot coming... going to do a small sale for the people of OCN and GH...


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I have alot coming... going to do a small sale for the people of OCN and GH...


Ooooh, depending on what shipping on that to Aus could turn out at and the price you put on them, you may have 2 buyers over here (me and a friend want one each)


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ooooh, depending on what shipping on that to Aus could turn out at and the price you put on them, you may have 2 buyers over here (me and a friend want one each)


PM me your address and we can do a price check.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Nice scam.


Not at all. They shipped me a broken product, they didn't want to pay for the return shipping. I kept and fixed it. Doesn't sound like a scam to me.


----------



## Chargeit

Yep.

Now my ol'lady wants a mechanical keyboard for her gaming rig. I told her she'd like them if she tried them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ooooh, depending on what shipping on that to Aus could turn out at and the price you put on them, you may have 2 buyers over here (me and a friend want one each)


I have two IBM Model Ms listed in the Classifieds if you are interested. I could ship both to AUS for $50 so it would cost you all $25 each if you split the cost.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, my ol'lady and I both agree that it feels better typing on my old keyboard then the DAS. The DAS is much softer and quieter, but, it isn't as satisfying to use. The softness and quietness takes away from the experience.

I will say that the DAS is pleasing to use in its own way. Very subtle feeling.

Both keyboards use "Cherry MX Brown" switches.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Not at all. They shipped me a broken product, they didn't want to pay for the return shipping. I kept and fixed it. Doesn't sound like a scam to me.


Shipping you a broken product and product getting broken during shipment are two different things. But whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## kbros

Whichever way you look at it, it's still not a scam. That's what I was trying to get at. No need to be hostile.


----------



## Roxxas049

Well my "choice" for a new keyboard was kind of made for me when I got a deal on a Das 4 pro with blues that was too good to pass up.

Now to order some OSU colored keycaps from WASD.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have two IBM Model Ms listed in the Classifieds if you are interested. I could ship both to AUS for $50 so it would cost you all $25 each if you split the cost.


Edited: Never mind they're both Terminal boards need PS/2 at the very oldest


----------



## Chargeit

Oh well, I think I might return this Das with brown switches for another keyboard. While it feels pretty refined, and I'm sure would work great in a office where you're trying to keep the noise down, it just doesn't have the feel I'm looking for.

I'm now debating going for their blue version, or, maybe getting that Code with green switches.

*I know there was a poster here that tried both the Code and Das.* How do they feel compared to each other? I feel like this das if more subtle then I like. I want to feel like I'm typing on a mechanical. I do not want to feel like I'm typing on a mechanical attempting to not be a mechanical.

I'm now typing this because I want to type on this thing some more. I like it, in a way, but, I can't get over the fact that I like using my $80 Tt Esport Poseidon better.

I want to feel like I'm working a machine more then tap dancing.

Maybe I should just keep them all...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Oh well, I think I might return this Das with brown switches for another keyboard. While it feels pretty refined, and I'm sure would work great in a office where you're trying to keep the noise down, it just doesn't have the feel I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm now debating going for their blue version, or, maybe getting that Code with green switches.
> 
> *I know there was a poster here that tried both the Code and Das.* How do they feel compared to each other? I feel like this das if more subtle then I like. I want to feel like I'm typing on a mechanical. I do not want to feel like I'm typing on a mechanical attempting to not be a mechanical.
> 
> I'm now typing this because I want to type on this thing some more. I like it, in a way, but, I can't get over the fact that I like using my $80 Tt Esport Poseidon better.
> 
> I want to feel like I'm working a machine more then tap dancing.
> 
> Maybe I should just keep them all...


I love Green switches. I like them about the same as Blue Alps and and a little more than MX Blue.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News! Some of you may not know but I got a BNIB Unicomp Model M 122 for free. Because the specific model all broke during shipping, the guy just gave me a refund for the $50 I payed for it. I thought it was irreparable until I asked someone on reddit and they told me it was the usb controller inside that breaks during shipment and you need to reseat it. So, I opened it up and reseated the little pcb and VOILA, free working Model M!
> 
> 
> 
> My reddit username is mookzs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scam.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Not at all. They shipped me a broken product, they didn't want to pay for the return shipping. I kept and fixed it. Doesn't sound like a scam to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping you a broken product and product getting broken during shipment are two different things. But whatever helps you sleep at night.
Click to expand...

I agree. I would send him back the money and tell him why


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I agree. I would send him back the money and tell him why


I'm not taking sides either way, but it's most likely that the vendor simply claimed insurance on the board and reclaimed their money already.


----------



## kbros

^ I don't know if I've explained it here already, but me and the seller have been in contact and it's all worked out. He had about 100 of these boards, sold about 40, and all 40 broke during shipping. He was about to lose his ebay company from the bad feedback. He told me to just keep the board, don't worry about shipping it back, and he'll claim the insurance and cut his losses. He has since sold the lot of 60 in one go for local pickup.

Edit: You guys aren't aware of the time-frame either. It's been about 2 months since I bought the board.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I love Green switches. I like them about the same as Blue Alps and and a little more than MX Blue.


Thanks.

Yea, I'm thinking that could be something I enjoy.

I use my keyboard for about 95% general use, 5% gaming. I really don't need the perfect gaming keyboard/switch.

I'm still torn. I do like this das keyboard for what it is. But, like I mentioned, it just doesn't feel as rewarding using. It feels too refined. You can tell Das has been in the Mechanical business for a long time and likely perfected making their boards.

I do have some time to make my mind up.

I just wish I could let some of you guys at both of my keyboards to show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jixr

It is what it is, case design really affects the feel of a keyboard. I have a cooler master keyboard, that even when compared to my custom koreans with vintage blacks and super nice keycaps, the CM still feels better to type on.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> It is what it is, case design really affects the feel of a keyboard. I have a cooler master keyboard, that even when compared to my custom koreans with vintage blacks and super nice keycaps, the CM still feels better to type on.


It looks that way.

I'll say, had I not used that other one, I'd likely like this one a lot more.

Once again, the fact that I still haven't packed it up shows that there's something. As much as it doesn't feel as good to use, it feels like I type faster with it. Well, I know I'm typing faster. The lite pecks of this keyboard does have its own appeal.

Man, if I didn't have to keep face with the ol'lady, I'd keep it and buy another one. I can only get away with buying myself so many keyboards in a given time without catching wife aggro.


----------



## HPE1000

Before:





After:


Bonus CM storm switch tester


----------



## kbros

Nice! I'm assuming those are diff keycaps?


----------



## LDV617

wow HPE the end result looks beautiful.

How much did you pay for your model M?

Did you need an Rj45 to USB adapter?

And what keycaps did you put on?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice! I'm assuming those are diff keycaps?


Yeah, they are blank keycaps from unicomp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> wow HPE the end result looks beautiful.
> 
> How much did you pay for your model M?
> 
> Did you need an Rj45 to USB adapter?
> 
> And what keycaps did you put on?


I got it for free, my dad found it. Don't think I would have paid much for it because of all the cleaning.









Didn't need an adapter since it's PS/2 but I have a blue cube adapter so I can hot swap PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

I found a gold ear ring in mine when I was cleaning it lol.
Looks good.

As dirty as those things can get, they clean up super well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I found a gold ear ring in mine when I was cleaning it lol.
> Looks good.
> 
> As dirty as those things can get, they clean up super well.


Nice lol

They sure do clean up well. I thought I was going to have to paint it or something because it didn't seem like there was any way it was going to look like this.

I'm really liking the blank LED cover I put on it. Makes it look like the old model m's without leds.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I found a gold ear ring in mine when I was cleaning it lol.
> Looks good.
> 
> As dirty as those things can get, they clean up super well.


Did you sell the earing for profit? haha


----------



## Kiriel 7

The most rizikulouz rhythm gaming I have ever seen on a keyboard

Wait for 0:41......


----------



## kbros

Oh my


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The most rizikulouz rhythm gaming I have ever seen on a keyboard
> 
> Wait for 0:41......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bye bye 50 millions keypresses







That is bloody insane.
The intro looks the same as the Touhou games, is it made by the same people?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The most rizikulouz rhythm gaming I have ever seen on a keyboard
> 
> Wait for 0:41......


I can't even tell whats going on.


----------



## kbros

So I got my clear and green individual switches from wasd yesterday. I'm sold on clears for sure, I like the weight, but they are still a little scratchy like browns. I might order some and lube them then replace the blues in my QFR. I'm gonna wait atleast a month after I get the QFR because most electronics break within the first 30 days lol. Then I'll be free to void the warranty.


----------



## kbros

Congrats on the win HPE


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I got my clear and green individual switches from wasd yesterday. I'm sold on clears for sure, I like the weight, but they are still a little scratchy like browns. I might order some and lube them then replace the blues in my QFR. I'm gonna wait atleast a month after I get the QFR because most electronics break within the first 30 days lol. Then I'll be free to void the warranty.


What do you mean? Also did they have o rings under them?


----------



## 24Valvole

Looky what arrived in the mail: My KB-5181.



And as I thought... Monterey Blue switches.











I can't use it until my DIN to PS/2 adapter arrives. I think I'm going to like typing on this one better than a rubber dome or the Peerless. The layout though... I'll need to get used to the small Backspace (I make a lot of typos).

I've been typing on the Fujitsu Peerless for a few days now and I don't find it comfortable anymore. The keycaps, especially the space bar, have some pronounced edges and the Shift keys desperately need some lube as they won't press unless I wail on them.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What do you mean? Also did they have o rings under them?


No orings, they were literally just individual switches I threw caps on.


----------



## kbros

So I really like /r/mechmarket now. It's alot easier selling/buying keyboard stuff to/from like-minded people. Someone from canada is buying my Apple M0016 for $25 on Monday.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> The intro looks the same as the Touhou games, is it made by the same people?


Touhou is made by a single individual called ZUN I think. Lunatic Rave 2 BMS music files are made by a few dozen musicians and chart makers. Lunatic Rave 2 / LR2 is a simulator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Bye bye 50 millions keypresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is bloody insane.


Let's see, *3000 keypresses per song x 100 song plays per day, x 167 days = 50,100,000*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I can't even tell whats going on.


He has to hit every little silver or blue note on the red line, every time he misses one his red survival bar falls around 10%, when the red survival bar reaches 0% you fail and the song quits.

He also needs to hit around 90% of the notes within a 42 millisecond window if he wants to achieve the highest score which is called a AAA.

It is difficult to see what is happening, but it's funny watching him hit the keyboard like that.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Let's see, *3000 keypresses per song x 100 song plays per day, x 167 days = 50,100,000*


Well there you go. I don't think any body will ever kill these switches if it'd take that long playing that game, not to mention not all of those 3000 aren't the one key so cherry switches should not wear out from use in most peoples foreseeable life time. Good to know


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Well there you go. I don't think any body will ever kill these switches if it'd take that long playing that game, not to mention not all of those 3000 aren't the one key so cherry switches should not wear out from use in most peoples foreseeable life time. Good to know


Let's see, new calculation, 3000 key presses per song x 100 song plays per day, x 1,175 days = 352,500,000

352,500,000 / 7.05 keys = 5,000,000 per key

7.05 since the seven normal keys have equal distribution and the eighth key, the scratch, is rarely hit.

*So in summary you need to play this 



, 100 times per day for 1,175 days+,* until all seven keys have individually reached 50,000,000

Even the MX blue keys can take that sort of intensity? Really? That's impressive.

In practice though I'm pretty sure dust, pollution, spilling Coca-Cola, dog eating cable or so forth will render it useless sooner than that.


----------



## mAs81

I had a problem with some switches in my Quickfire randomly not working,or registering multiple times my input..
Finally I found some free time and used some 95% alcohol to clean my switches with a q-tip and I also put some o-rings in my quickfire , and I no longer have any problem whatsoever..
Just a big shout out to @Jixr who told me


Spoiler: How to do it..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> as far as the switches, if you know which keys are acting up, just remove the keycap, press the switch down, and add a drop of rubbing alcohol and then press the key repetitively to try to flush out any gunk in it. Worst case, you don't need to buy new switches, just desolder the bad one, open it up, and clean then resolder.
> I've never seen a cherry switch that was physically broken.





I finally have a fully functioning keyboard!!


----------



## Chargeit

My new keyboard's backspace is acting up again.

It works, but, it feels less stable and rattles at times when I'm typing fast and start pressing it quickly. Compared to the other long keys, it's the least stable. I'm really not sure if there's a issue with it, or, it's just how these stabilizers are. Though to be honest if that's just how they come, I can understand why my old board used different ones.

I really don't want to take it apart. I already got a RMA issued when I first noticed the possible backspace issue. I think I'm going to return it. I was starting to like it though.

I'm not chancing having my backspace crap out in 3 months when there isn't anything I can do about it and get stuck with a refurbished replacement. Guess I'll ship it out Monday.

Having gotten used to that das I am considering going with another one. It is much easier on the fingers, even if less satisfying. I'm typing this on my old keyboard in the office. More enjoyable to use, but much harsher on my hands.

After more reading into it, I think it's just the way these costar stabilizers are. I get a little freaked out when I think something is wrong with a new product. The idea of having to get it replaced in 3 months and receiving some cruddy used "RMA" replacement is pretty disheartening.


----------



## connectwise

mAs81, that problem will come back. It always comes back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Let's see, new calculation, 3000 key presses per song x 100 song plays per day, x 1,175 days = 352,500,000
> 
> 352,500,000 / 7.05 keys = 5,000,000 per key
> 
> 7.05 since the seven normal keys have equal distribution and the eighth key, the scratch, is rarely hit.
> 
> *So in summary you need to play this
> 
> 
> 
> , 100 times per day for 1,175 days+,* until all seven keys have individually reached 50,000,000
> 
> Even the MX blue keys can take that sort of intensity? Really? That's impressive.
> 
> In practice though I'm pretty sure dust, pollution, spilling Coca-Cola, dog eating cable or so forth will render it useless sooner than that.


In that case if each song is around 4 minute long

100 x 4 min / 60 min/hr = 6 hrs and 40 min of your life.

That's if there's no breaks in between.

God damn


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In that case if each song is around 4 minute long
> 
> 100 x 4 min / 60 min/hr = 6 hrs and 40 min of your life.
> 
> That's if there's no breaks in between.


No breaks = 100 plays x 2.5 minutes = 250 minutes / 60 = 4.16667 hours per day for 1,175 days which is approximately 39 months.

The best keyboard players jhlee0133, Abcdullah and everyone else at that level should actually be hitting the 5,000,000 key press mark every few years, I assume they usually play around six hours per day actually.

I'm happy to see there's a few players at that level which can execute songs with 99% accuracy.


----------



## mAs81

That is extremely impressive....I don't think that I'd ever be able to do it tho


----------



## kbros

Just a headsup, if anyone was looking to buy Vortex thick PBT/POM with backlit compatible legends they're back in stock HERE. Saw it on reddit thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> My new keyboard's backspace is acting up again.
> 
> After more reading into it, I think it's just the way these costar stabilizers are. I get a little freaked out when I think something is wrong with a new product. The idea of having to get it replaced in 3 months and receiving some cruddy used "RMA" replacement is pretty disheartening.


The solution is lube. I thought I had more pictures of when I lubed mine Wednesday. But I don't. I used mechlube2 from Amazon. Lubed every stabilizer on the board. Feels better and no rattle.

My camera just would not focus on anything close up. I was able to lube all the keys without removing them from the stabilizer bars, once I realized I could tilt them either way once off the keystem, and fit the syringe tip in the gap and get it to where it needed to be just fine.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> The solution is lube. I thought I had more pictures of when I lubed mine Wednesday. But I don't. I used mechlube2 from Amazon. Lubed every stabilizer on the board. Feels better and no rattle.
> 
> My camera just would not focus on anything close up. I was able to lube all the keys without removing them from the stabilizer bars, once I realized I could tilt them either way once off the keystem, and fit the syringe tip in the gap and get it to where it needed to be just fine.


Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That is extremely impressive....I don't think that I'd ever be able to do it tho


Anyone can get to the intermediate levels, just like anyone can learn to type on a keyboard at 60 WPM or play a piano at intermediate levels.

To get to the really high levels you need to be somewhat anti-social, unfortunately.


----------



## Jixr

bleh, spent a bit of the day desoldering and redoing my nerd 60

Now I have it plateless, and no leds, but it feels much nicer to type on than before.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys.
Just ordered one of those Filco aluminum cases for my Ducky 3 TKL. Should be here in a few days.

I'm considering getting regular caps, and not backlight compatible caps. As I rarely use the backlight.


----------



## 24Valvole

Anyone know of any good Alps mount key caps besides scrounging them from another keyboard?


----------



## Sniping

You're out of luck for the most part.

There's one group buy for alps keycaps going on, but there aren't many options other than that.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just ordered one of those Filco aluminum cases for my Ducky 3 TKL. Should be here in a few days.
> 
> I'm considering getting regular caps, and not backlight compatible caps. As I rarely use the backlight.


I didn't know the filco alu case would fit! Would you happen to know if the filco ONI TKL would fit in a Ducky Shine 3 TKL?









Edit: What's the difference between the two, outside of the colors of course? I'll probably end up buying one or the other!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I didn't know the filco alu case would fit! Would you happen to know if the filco ONI TKL would fit in a Ducky Shine 3 TKL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What's the difference between the two, outside of the colors of course? I'll probably end up buying one or the other!


That's actually the one I got, for my very own personal Ducky Shine 3 TKL!
I didn't know at first, but then after doing some googling to try and see compatibility, I found

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2k1xqs/photos_ducky_shine_3_tkl_aluminum_case_blank/
 while searching.

EDIT: The difference between the two what?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That's actually the one I got, for my very own personal Ducky Shine 3 TKL!
> I didn't know at first, but then after doing some googling to try and see compatibility, I found
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2k1xqs/photos_ducky_shine_3_tkl_aluminum_case_blank/
> while searching.
> 
> EDIT: The difference between the two what?


Apologies if my question was confusing, I was asking about the one you linked and this one ---> HERE. Do they have any differences? They're both made by for Filco, the one you linked is the Filco ALU TKL, while the link I gave is the Filco/ ONI, is there a difference?

+ Rep for helping answer my questions!

EDIT: I just noticed the one you linked is made by Vortex while the other is made by TEX! I wonder which one has better quality? I haven't seen too much feedback on the Vortex case but I was reading a thread in Geekhack and some people complained about fit and finish (2nd batch though), about the TEX version


----------



## Angrychair

really i think the quality is the same, but the styles are slightly different. The Tex cases are flatter, where's the vortex cases are angled up towards the F row.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Apologies if my question was confusing, I was asking about the one you linked and this one ---> HERE. Do they have any differences? They're both made by for Filco, the one you linked is the Filco ALU TKL, while the link I gave is the Filco/ ONI, is there a difference?
> 
> + Rep for helping answer my questions!
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the one you linked is made by Vortex while the other is made by TEX! I wonder which one has better quality? I haven't seen too much feedback on the Vortex case but I was reading a thread in Geekhack and some people complained about fit and finish (2nd batch though), about the TEX version


That one you linked is the same, just a different color as mine.

The link I gave says "Filco/ ONI" so, I believe it's the same as that reddit user's. It looks the same.

As for the Tex vs. Vortex, I'm not sure. I'm hoping mine fits without any issues. That's all I want :]


----------



## Jixr

pretty sure HPE has/had a vortex TKL case and he wasn't too happy with it.


----------



## HPE1000

All I will say is the tex case is much higher quality than the vortex case. I have personal experience with both of them and even mk.com admitted that the tex case is a lot better when I asked before buying.

As for design, I prefer the vortex case because it's a wedge so you don't need to use the feet to have an angle to the keyboard. Mine just had too many quality issues with me to put up with. Uneven anodizing, 2-3 of the 6 or so screws would thread, all the others just spun in place and wouldn't hold the case together.

This is probably a good thread to read:
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=37801.0


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That one you linked is the same, just a different color as mine.
> 
> The link I gave says "Filco/ ONI" so, I believe it's the same as that reddit user's. It looks the same.
> 
> As for the Tex vs. Vortex, I'm not sure. I'm hoping mine fits without any issues. That's all I want :]


Well, the link you gave re-directs to the Vortex one and not the TEX (filco / Oni)! Anyway, it's good to know that the Tex is overall much better!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> All I will say is the tex case is much higher quality than the vortex case. I have personal experience with both of them and even mk.com admitted that the tex case is a lot better when I asked before buying.
> 
> As for design, I prefer the vortex case because it's a wedge so you don't need to use the feet to have an angle to the keyboard. Mine just had too many quality issues with me to put up with. Uneven anodizing, 2-3 of the 6 or so screws would thread, all the others just spun in place and wouldn't hold the case together.
> 
> This is probably a good thread to read:
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=37801.0


Thanks for the feedback and the link! I'll be looking at the one made by TEX then!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> All I will say is the tex case is much higher quality than the vortex case. I have personal experience with both of them and even mk.com admitted that the tex case is a lot better when I asked before buying.
> 
> As for design, I prefer the vortex case because it's a wedge so you don't need to use the feet to have an angle to the keyboard. Mine just had too many quality issues with me to put up with. Uneven anodizing, 2-3 of the 6 or so screws would thread, all the others just spun in place and wouldn't hold the case together.
> 
> This is probably a good thread to read:
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=37801.0


Oh boy. Now I'm a little worried.
I don't see a silver TKL version by TEX, only by Vortex.
So, hopefully my sample is a decent one and fits well.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just ordered one of those Filco aluminum cases for my Ducky 3 TKL. Should be here in a few days.
> 
> I'm considering getting regular caps, and not backlight compatible caps. As I rarely use the backlight.


What a waste of a ducky!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What a waste of a ducky!


I'm not certain on it. It's just most of the time I either use the reactive mode, or all on/all off. None of the other modes, really.


----------



## Jixr

hey lucky me!

Don't know if you guys follow cherry mx on facebook, but they occasionally have t-shirt compititions.

Just won a mx black/batman t-shirt.

whooo!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hey lucky me!
> 
> Don't know if you guys follow cherry mx on facebook, but they occasionally have t-shirt compititions.
> 
> Just won a mx black/batman t-shirt.
> 
> whooo!


Niice!!
Always cool winning stuff


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What a waste of a ducky!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm not certain on it. It's just most of the time I either use the reactive mode, or all on/all off. None of the other modes, really.


I just use ON mode for by backlight. I don't REALLY care about all the other modes. I'll take them for free though. That brings up a question... apart from lighting modes... Is a normal Ducky Shine superior to say, a cheaper CM Storm Trigger in some ways?

I like how I wrote a super long thread about my keyboard browsing experience and nobody replied to it.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hey lucky me!
> 
> Don't know if you guys follow cherry mx on facebook, but they occasionally have t-shirt compititions.
> 
> Just won a mx black/batman t-shirt.
> 
> whooo!


Nice! Congrats


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hey lucky me!
> 
> Don't know if you guys follow cherry mx on facebook, but they occasionally have t-shirt compititions.
> 
> Just won a mx black/batman t-shirt.
> 
> whooo!


That's pretty awesome, congratulations.

When I get my company running I think I'll give away free T-shirts on facebook, seems like a great idea to make people happy and get free advertizing and the same time.


----------



## Jixr

they had shirts for all the different switches in a superhero theme, and lucky me, I won the one that is my favorite switch and superhero. ( red flash, green lantern, blue superman, black batman )


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they had shirts for all the different switches in a superhero theme, and lucky me, I won the one that is my favorite switch and superhero. ( red flash, green lantern, blue superman, black batman )


Who's the sorry sucker that *got the green lantern shirt? Should pair that one in with a Aquaman shirt to really say screw you.

*I was going to say won, but, you don't win that, you accept it with shame.


----------



## fragamemnon

I wonder what the Clear switch shirt would look like.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I wonder what the Clear switch shirt would look like.


Wonder Woman and her Invisible Jet!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just use ON mode for by backlight. I don't REALLY care about all the other modes. I'll take them for free though. That brings up a question... apart from lighting modes... Is a normal Ducky Shine superior to say, a cheaper CM Storm Trigger in some ways?


My DS3 is superior because it was the only keyboard I could find MX Green with backlighting other than KBT and Vortex.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I almost want to get another poker II with greens, solder green LED's on it, and make that my new daily driver


----------



## Jixr

do they make them with greens now? back in the day I had to get one with blues and swap the springs in it.

I've also finished removing the plate from my nerd60, and it feels a million times better to type on. The acrylic plate made it feel really clunky and pingy

I think from here on out, i'm going to go plateless in all my keyboards when possible.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> do they make them with greens now? back in the day I had to get one with blues and swap the springs in it.
> 
> I've also finished removing the plate from my nerd60, and it feels a million times better to type on. The acrylic plate made it feel really clunky and pingy
> 
> I think from here on out, i'm going to go plateless in all my keyboards when possible.


Not many but there are a few of each type. KBT is good for 60%, Ducky for TKL, and Ducky/Vortex for full size. There are a few other brands too like the CODE keyboards.


----------



## kbros

Just sold my Apple SE Keyboard. $25 isn't too bad.


----------



## Angrychair

I like the tex case for it's flat low bezel profile which exposes the switches more. the Vortex case is just a stock case replacement made of alu. I wouldn't have even considered it to begin with, personally.

I'm going to get an all white Pok3r when they ever come out, preferably with clears.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I like the tex case for it's flat low bezel profile which exposes the switches more. the Vortex case is just a stock case replacement made of alu. I wouldn't have even considered it to begin with, personally.
> 
> I'm going to get an all white Pok3r when they ever come out, preferably with clears.


The tex and vortex tkl cases are the same as far as the bezel height. There is a tex 60% and TKL case









Here is the tex tkl case for height, no exposed switches.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Angrychair

Ah I thought we were talking 60%


----------



## Jixr

I'm excited for the pok3r as well, If all the rumors are true, I'll be buying two of them asap.


----------



## Sazexa

Exciting new, guys. I got my Vortex aluminum TKL case today. Aside from one very small little nick near the left ctrl key (might be a habbit of theirs, someone on geekhack had one in the same spot but smaller) and a scratch on the interior near the metal-foot standoff screw, my case came perfect. I had to chop up my USB cable a bit to make it work, as I don't know what that interior cable that goes from the board to mini-USB is called. But after doing that, I was able to make it fit and it looks amazing. I'll post some pictures in a bit.

EDIT: Pictures. Don't mind the potato camera on my Nexus 5.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Exciting new, guys. I got my Vortex aluminum TKL case today. Aside from one very small little nick near the left ctrl key (might be a habbit of theirs, someone on geekhack had one in the same spot but smaller) and a scratch on the interior near the metal-foot standoff screw, my case came perfect. I had to chop up my USB cable a bit to make it work, as I don't know what that interior cable that goes from the board to mini-USB is called. But after doing that, I was able to make it fit and it looks amazing. I'll post some pictures in a bit.
> 
> EDIT: Pictures. Don't mind the potato camera on my Nexus 5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, glad you like it!


----------



## Jixr

That little notch is probably from the hanger when they were anodizing it.

I wish I could find a case like this that would work with a full sized filco. I'd love to wrap my XT in alum.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> That little notch is probably from the hanger when they were anodizing it.
> 
> I wish I could find a case like this that would work with a full sized filco. I'd love to wrap my XT in alum.


Vortex had full size cases available at one and they just never made them again for some reason.


----------



## connectwise

How long does it take to install those cases?


----------



## Jixr

Like 2 mins, just open it up, move the pcb over, and bolt it up.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How long does it take to install those cases?


It took maybe 5-10 minutes to remove the old one. 5 minutes to mess with my USB cable.
And then 5 minutes to line up everything and bolt it together.

All I need tool wise was a flat head screw driver, a credit card, wire-cutters, and a hex bit driver


----------



## kbros

So I'm gonna grab one of these tekmat gun cleaning pads and use it as a mouse/kb pad. Combining hobbies!


----------



## Jixr

I need to buy another corsair pad for work, I have one at home and love it.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I'm gonna grab one of these tekmat gun cleaning pads and use it as a mouse/kb pad. Combining hobbies!


Awesome idea!! +1


----------



## Kiriel 7

Very interesting, the Tekmat.

Thankz


----------



## kbros

They have smaller 11 x 17 ones for handguns, then the large 11 x 36 ones for rifles including AR-15's, AK's, etc. I'm getting the AK one for $20 off amazon.


----------



## Chargeit

Have any of you guys checked out this site?

http://play.typeracer.com/

Kind of cool messing around and seeing what kind of typing speeds you can get.

I personally topped at 67 WPM @ 96% accuracy. I'm fairly sure with some practice I could knock that up... Way better then the 40 or so WPM I was doing back in high school.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Have any of you guys checked out this site?
> 
> http://play.typeracer.com/
> 
> Kind of cool messing around and seeing what kind of typing speeds you can get.
> 
> I personally topped at 67 WPM @ 96% accuracy. I'm fairly sure with some practice I could knock that up... Way better then the 40 or so WPM I was doing back in high school.


Totally forgot what my record on there was .... something like 153 at 99% or something silly like that? Fun site though since you're typing real stuff instead of random gibberish like some sites.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Totally forgot what my record on there was .... something like 153 at 99% or something silly like that? Fun site though since you're typing real stuff instead of random gibberish like some sites.


Yea, it's pretty cool. I found out about it while looking into this Das keyboard.

I'm thinking if I really got my act together, I could pull 80 - 100. I'm not so sure I'm willing to do the work though. Still, fun knowing that I've increased in typing speed pretty well over the years. I'm guessing this keyboard helps more then a little.


----------



## Angrychair

what do you guys think about the simply 60 keyboard?

I'm thinking of getting in on the group buy here:
http://zealpc.net/products/gb

I'll just have to find switches elsewhere because they are out of the ones I want. No big deal. I'm pretty sure I can handle soldering switches. The only thing I dislike is not an aluminum plate but acrylic. I may end u buying a different plate, if I do it.


----------



## kbros

A little OT, but Steve loves to sit on keyboards. Luckily the BS are so stiff that he doesn't activate all the switches lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, it's pretty cool. I found out about it while looking into this Das keyboard.
> 
> I'm thinking if I really got my act together, I could pull 80 - 100. I'm not so sure I'm willing to do the work though. Still, fun knowing that I've increased in typing speed pretty well over the years. I'm guessing this keyboard helps more then a little.


Part of the reason I've scored so high is, uhm, well.... I've been typing for.... When was first grade again, 1990 I think? *laughs nervously* Before that was using a typewriter (electric one the parents had), so I've been typing easily for 26-27 years now.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> what do you guys think about the simply 60 keyboard?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting in on the group buy here:
> http://zealpc.net/products/gb
> 
> I'll just have to find switches elsewhere because they are out of the ones I want. No big deal. I'm pretty sure I can handle soldering switches. The only thing I dislike is not an aluminum plate but acrylic. I may end u buying a different plate, if I do it.


You can get switches here. F'n link tool won't work.
=&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=43]http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=search_list&s[search]=&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=43


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> You can get switches here. F'n link tool won't work.
> =&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=43]http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=search_list&s[search]=&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=43


Thanks! need 15 greens or blues(swapping springs, so probably go with blues just for the color of the stem), 45 clears.

edit: actually I'l do 15 white switches since they are tactile click.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> what do you guys think about the simply 60 keyboard?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting in on the group buy here:
> http://zealpc.net/products/gb
> 
> I'll just have to find switches elsewhere because they are out of the ones I want. No big deal. I'm pretty sure I can handle soldering switches. The only thing I dislike is not an aluminum plate but acrylic. I may end u buying a different plate, if I do it.


*DO NOT BUY FROM ZEAL/SPRIT*

I'd stay away from Zeal, he is basically a NA proxy for Sprit, who is currently running on group buys on GH. He has had customers waiting for over a year(s) for their orders, and no one has heard from Sprit in months, and he is Still taking money from people ( through zeal )

Any money you risk giving zeal or sprit might as well just be money thrown away.

I bought in on that group by last year, and ended up going through paypal to settle a dispute to get my money returned.

Its pretty much estimated that there is anywhere from $5-10k worth of orders that have not been fulfilled, with no feedback from either of them and people are getting VERY upset with them, all while new people are handing him money with their promised of the items being shipped within a week.


----------



## Jixr

alternativly, if you're looking for a custom 60% from someone who is much more reputable, I would go through Gon, I have a nerd60 from him and absolutely love it.

Shipping from him is expensive, but 2 day shipping from Korea to the US is pretty amazing.


----------



## Angrychair

Gon's are a little pricey. But I will consider it. I'm not dead set on building a 60%, I would do a TKL. I just want a white pcb, white plate, white case....get where this is going?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

white everything, will you get a white case so then you can give me your 800D?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Part of the reason I've scored so high is, uhm, well.... I've been typing for.... When was first grade again, 1990 I think? *laughs nervously* Before that was using a typewriter (electric one the parents had), so I've been typing easily for 26-27 years now.


I got my first computer in 94. I took keyboarding in high school. Would of been late 90's. So, I've been typing less then 20 years. Maybe since 96/97.

I'll have to give that website another go later. I'd really like to see if I can't pull that WPM up. Like I said, I think 80 - 100 would be about my limit if I keep my mistakes minimal.


----------



## Mega Man

Had to bring up typing class. ... every year in elementary they forced me to take the same class... and oregon trail on the apples/macs...

God it is no wonder I loved consoles ad long as I did


----------



## kbros

I hunt and pecked and had probably about 25 wpm a few months ago before I started watching twitch streams and typing in chat regularly. That and more hs papers and forum use has brought me up to around 50 touch typing.


----------



## Mega Man

haha i didnt learn in school either - i went to classes, and knew how to, just did not practice it

i learned from FFXI .... played for 9 years, causes you to adapt


----------



## Chargeit

Without a doubt I'm always grateful that I took typing in high school.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Without a doubt I'm always grateful that I took typing in high school.


I took typing and MS Office classes in High School and College... Easiest little 'add-on' classes to your degree that make the biggest difference to your resume.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> They have smaller 11 x 17 ones for handguns, then the large 11 x 36 ones for rifles including AR-15's, AK's, etc. I'm getting the AK one for $20 off amazon.


There's many on Ebay as well. I'm just a bit concerned that I'll get a letter from customs that I'm trying to import schematics to make a shotgun, lol.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> There's many on Ebay as well. I'm just a bit concerned that I'll get a letter from customs that I'm trying to import schematics to make a shotgun, lol.


Ahaha


----------



## kbros

@HPE Where did you get the vintage blacks for your board that just won KOTM?


----------



## kbros

My QFR will be here today. Hopefully everything works.


----------



## Jixr

I did a little experimenting last night, I have some vintage blacks from before I was born, and I mixed them in a keyboard that had some blacks that are about 3 years old, and you can't tell the difference between the two by feel.

I also ordered some clears last night, gonna make a keyboard with panda blacks with them.


----------



## MacG32

@Paradigm84, could you please update my listing to remove "*Deck Legend - Ice (linear)*" and add "*Ducky Shine 4 DK9008*"?

From my _Bennu Build Log_:


*Which switch do you use most often?*
Black

*Which switch do you prefer for gaming?*
Black

*Which switch do you prefer for typing?*
Black

Thank you *Paradigm84*


----------



## Paradigm84

Done.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> @HPE Where did you get the vintage blacks for your board that just won KOTM?


I was told they were from an Esprit S3992-M00. Not a terribly common board from what I can tell. WYSE boards are typically the best way to get vintage/old black switches.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I did a little experimenting last night, I have some vintage blacks from before I was born, and I mixed them in a keyboard that had some blacks that are about 3 years old, and you can't tell the difference between the two by feel.
> 
> I also ordered some clears last night, gonna make a keyboard with panda blacks with them.


Good to know. I want to get a board with blacks.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was told they were from an Esprit S3992-M00. Not a terribly common board from what I can tell. WYSE boards are typically the best way to get vintage/old black switches.


Thanks


----------



## kbros

@Paradigm84 I'd also like to update mine. I want to remove the Poseidon Z and add QFR and Unicomp Model M 122. TY

 - username is mookzs on reddit, dont know if I need another one with 'kbros' for here.

I'll have the pic for the QFR in a few hours.

TY


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Good to know. I want to get a board with blacks.


Me too. Should make a new thread "Cherry MX black club".


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Blacks are good, certainly not as good as blues. But that's likely just me


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Blacks are good, certainly not as good as blues. But that's likely just me


Cherry MX blue with MX black springs inside tickles my curiousity

I tried looking for more info and found this, I don't really like the nicknames, MX ghetto green, MX bruise http://wiki.geekhack.org/index.php?title=Cherry_MX

Is MX blue with a black spring identical to MX green? Or is there a difference? It says "approximate", "ghetto". Eh, a little confused here.

MX blue-black sounds like a better nickname, if it's different than MX green. MX tacto-black looks interesting, too.


----------



## Rit

Every time I look at IBM Model M's or F's, I don't see people doing much modding to these, is there just nothing to do to these? or ???


----------



## kbros

After having the Poseidon with blues, I'm not really the biggest fan of them. I mean they're still better than linears for typing(IMO), but I'd prefer greens or clears, but choices are minimal for boards with those switches. So a QFR w/ blues it is. I have some modding plans for it though.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Every time I look at IBM Model M's or F's, I don't see people doing much modding to these, is there just nothing to do to these? or ???


Bolt mod if the rivets are broken, keycap switching, spring dampening, idk about anything else.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Every time I look at IBM Model M's or F's, I don't see people doing much modding to these, is there just nothing to do to these? or ???


People have done some cool stuff. Nothing crazy though. A lot of times the metal plates on them are corroded so some people paint them cool colors. It's been done on model m keyboards too.

There isn't a ton to do to model f boards though since they usually have long spacebars you can't really swap the keycaps out.

Fohat digs on geekhack does a lot of stuff with his ibm boards like custom foam replacements (SInce the foam in them can break down over time) As well as painting and everything.

Like this:


Floss modding is also a thing.

I'd say the worse the condition, the more you can do. (And I say that because I don't think I could bring myself to mod a model f unless there was a reason to, like a dinged up case, discoloration, rust, etc)


----------



## kbros

Is there such a thing as lubing a buckling spring kb? My unicomp is pretty smooth but some of the keys have a little bit of plastic-on-plastic feeling.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Is there such a thing as lubing a buckling spring kb? My unicomp is pretty smooth but some of the keys have a little bit of plastic-on-plastic feeling.


From what I remember, it's not a great thing to do, much like trying to lube cherry mx blues. It can take away from the tactile feeling or the click or something like that. (This might apply to lubing the springs perhaps)

There was a buckling spring board that was factory lubed, forgive me as I can't remember what it was called. The soft touch or quiet touch or something, not sure.

This could be completely wrong so don't quote me on it lol


----------



## Jixr

Most people look at Ms as classic's and don't really want to mess with them.

I could totally go at it on mine, and paint it all crazy like I usually do, but its a classic, and it lays how it was made.


----------



## kbros

I heard you can swap the guts of a unicomp into a classic, so I need to find a 122 classic. The black case is gross imo.


----------



## Jixr

yeah i'm sure you could. I really need to put my other M up for sale. I have no need for two.


----------



## Rit

Man, there goes my plans for modding all those M's and F's... might as well dump them on ebay... -_-


----------



## Chargeit

Check out this old thing... Logitech C7



Try getting your CS:Go on on that thing.

*My G700s looks like Alien tech next to it.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Check out this old thing... Logitech C7


The funny part is that the ancient mouse is actually faster than the new mouse. Since the parallel printer port or serial port connection is faster than USB.

Then again, if you overclock a modern mouse to 1000 cycles per second, then the ancient printer / serial should only be 1 millisecond faster or so.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The funny part is that the ancient mouse is actually faster than the new mouse. Since the parallel printer port or serial port connection is faster than USB.
> 
> Then again, if you overclock a modern mouse to 1000 cycles per second, then the ancient printer / serial should only be 1 millisecond faster or so.


May be faster getting information to the system, but, ergonomics was not a consideration. The thing feels like a torture device . I think you'd catch a child abuse charge now a days trying to make your kid use something like this.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> May be faster getting information to the system, but, ergonomics was not a consideration. The thing feels like a torture device . I think you'd catch a child abuse charge now a days trying to make your kid use something like this.


Lol, yeah it looks pretty medieval!!

If anyone actually cares about that extra millisecond, well... ---deleted---

Nevermind I just remembered you can connect any modern mouse to the PS/2 input port, which is, as far as I'm aware, equally fast to serial and parallel input ports.

If the serial or parallel printer port _is_ - for whatever reason - faster, then a female USB to male serial / parallel printer port adaptor cable would be the solution, of which, I can not find any parallel port examples, umm?......

Like this except female USB instead of female PS2, note PS2 = PlayStation2 in this case, not PS/2 = Personal System/2


----------



## Jixr

I've always wanted to do a modern/retro build.

Get an old school computer case, monitor, mouse, use my model m, and do a build with the internals are all modern, but otherwise early '90's material


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've always wanted to do a modern/retro build.
> 
> Get an old school computer case, monitor, mouse, use my model m, and do a build with the internals are all modern, but otherwise early '90's material


I'm currently restoring a not so old system that originally had WinXP on it. I couldn't get my mice and Ducky to work on it, so I'm using my Chicony and a driverless mouse on it now.


----------



## kbros

So my QFR was delivered. Some switches don't click like the others but are still tactile (~10). I'm wondering if it could be that the lube might have turned a little viscous with all the cold weather around here, and the clicky part of the switch could be stuck to the slider. I'm gonna wait a day or so and see if it starts clicking and if not I'll return it and wait an eternity to get another kb bc I got like the last QFR in the world.









I did change the caps right when I got it though haha.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Good to know. I want to get a board with blacks.


I have an old WYSE board that I was going to fix up for modern use but I'll salvage the switches if you want them.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have an old WYSE board that I was going to fix up for modern use but I'll salvage the switches if you want them.


I'd be interested, for the right price. PM me


----------



## kbros

Submitted the RMA request for the QFR, I guess they got another shipment in and have them at $110 even though I bought mine for $73. They better let me do an exchange.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> white everything, will you get a white case so then you can give me your 800D?


I'll be building a white fractal cased rig


----------



## connectwise

Off reddit from page, looks neat:










So I've stopped gaming and went back to my original hhkb pro 2, it's more than five years old now.


----------



## Rit

I need to clean off my desk and submit a picture, officially got my first mech keyboard


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Off reddit from page, looks neat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've stopped gaming and went back to my original hhkb pro 2, it's more than five years old now.


the GC keyboard was designed solely for Phantasy Star Online gamecube version.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I need to clean off my desk and submit a picture, officially got my first mech keyboard


What board?


----------



## Tempest2000

I just bought a new mechanical keyboard to motivate myself to do my taxes...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> white everything, will you get a white case so then you can give me your 800D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be building a white fractal cased rig
Click to expand...

So does that mean I can have the 800D?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> I just bought a new mechanical keyboard to motivate myself to do my taxes...


pix pl0x


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What board?


Ducky Shine 3 tenkeyless


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> pix pl0x


Ha, nothing special... just a stock K70 w/ Cherry MX Browns. It's my first "modern" mechanical keyboard. I really like the chassis and wrist rest. I didn't buy it for the LEDs, I swear!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> pix pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, nothing special... just a stock K70 w/ Cherry MX Browns. It's my first "modern" mechanical keyboard. I really like the chassis and wrist rest. I didn't buy it for the LEDs, I swear!
Click to expand...

LEDs are plus in my eyes. :/


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> I just bought a new mechanical keyboard to motivate myself to do my taxes...


only two things are certain in life

may as well have a mech keyboard for each one


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody familiar with the Vortext Double Shot PBT keycaps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody familiar with the Vortext Double Shot PBT keycaps?


I have the translucent ones, the outer layer is POM so it's not a full PBT set. Great for the price though, they're much better than any stock keycaps I've come across.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Check out this old thing... Logitech C7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is that the ancient mouse is actually faster than the new mouse. Since the parallel printer port or serial port connection is faster than USB.
> 
> Then again, if you overclock a modern mouse to 1000 cycles per second, then the ancient printer / serial should only be 1 millisecond faster or so.
Click to expand...

faster maybe ... more accurate i doubt


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have the translucent ones, the outer layer is POM so it's not a full PBT set. Great for the price though, they're much better than any stock keycaps I've come across.


Hmm, I dunno what other keycaps to get. Not many PBT Double-Shot keycaps around that allows for backlight to go through.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> the GC keyboard was designed solely for Phantasy Star Online gamecube version.


zvc

Interesting.....

Probably scissor switches I bet.


----------



## fragamemnon

Can I get my membership updated?








I don't want to have anything in common with the BlackWidow anymore. I sold it.

KeyCool 108 II MX Blacks
KBC Poker II MX Clears


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 tenkeyless


I looked high and low for one of those.

Bastard.


----------



## connectwise

^

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2va029/wtsusa_ducky_shine_3_tkl_mx_browns/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I looked high and low for one of those.
> 
> Bastard.


We still have a lot of Shine 3 TKLs here in Asia!









EDIT: I just checked our local retailers and they have MX red, black, brown and blue in pink, red, orange, white, and green LED. They also still have the rare all yellow TKL (PBT caps)!


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> faster maybe ... more accurate i doubt


True, the new mouse is much more accurate, in the way it moves around, not sure what the fancy term for that is


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We still have a lot of Shine 3 TKLs here in Asia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just checked our local retailers and they have MX red, black, brown and blue in pink, red, orange, white, and green LED. They also still have the rare all yellow TKL (PBT caps)!


Aah.
If I'd known that a fortnight ago I might be writing this on a Shine3 TKL instead of the CM QFR-i
Oh well - very happy with the CM, so perhaps it's for the best.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody familiar with the Vortext Double Shot PBT keycaps?


They're supposedly quite good.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We still have a lot of Shine 3 TKLs here in Asia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just checked our local retailers and they have MX red, black, brown and blue in pink, red, orange, white, and green LED. They also still have the rare all yellow TKL (PBT caps)!


Get those lazy bastards to start making Shine 4 TKL before I pull the trigger on realforce 55g TKL! I might not have a choice if they don't do it.


----------



## BoredErica

Gaise,

Vortex Backlit keycaps.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


----------



## kbros

I saw that, definitely a good choice for those that have backlit kb's.


----------



## Jixr

Just by them off MK for a few bucks more and skip the two month long waiting time.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just by them off MK for a few bucks more and skip the two month long waiting time.


Extra $18 though. I dunno.


----------



## kbros

I'd rather pay another $18 and have to wait like 7 weeks less to get it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'd rather pay another $18 and have to wait like 7 weeks less to get it.


Maybe I can get one from MK and one from Massdrop as a backup set after the first set goes bad after like... 3 years?


----------



## kbros

Has anyone here used lubed browns or browns with a stiffer spring?


----------



## Jixr

also note that if you get a deffective set with massdrop, they really don't do returns or warranties or anything like that. its basically an as-is group buy


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also note that if you get a deffective set with massdrop, they really don't do returns or warranties or anything like that. its basically an as-is group buy


Manufacturer warranty still applies yes?


----------



## Jixr

I couldn't tell ya that. I only buy off MD when the savings is HUGE or is only available there.


----------



## BoredErica

The comments say you can get missing keys from Vortex.


----------



## Jixr

So I've been thinking about doing my own keyboard design, kinda been researching the cost of it all and I think this weekend I'm going to finalize the plans and stuff for it.

Its basically a mix between a jd40 and a normal 60%.

I'm between two layouts, the pita part is keycaps. I'd love it to use standard keycaps, but it kinda hurts my layout a bit.


----------



## fragamemnon

That would be very interesting to see.


----------



## kbros

Well there is plenty of community on the internet that would be down for doing a groupbuy of a new design. I say go for it.


----------



## Jixr

I do CAD work for a living, so the design is cake for me to do, would be teensy powered, and the only thing that I'm still working on is if I want to send the case design out to be made or just do it myself ( my town has a hacker space that has two laser cutting machines )

I'd probably stick with an all acrylic case design for ease of machining and material cost )


----------



## Native89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The comments say you can get missing keys from Vortex.


I bought the white backlit Vortex keys and was missing a key. Quick email to support and I had a replacement "T" key within the week. Uneven lighting on some keys and a little light bleed, but I'm overall happy with the set.

Before: 

After (Ducky Legend):


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Native89*
> 
> I bought the white backlit Vortex keys and was missing a key. Quick email to support and I had a replacement "T" key within the week. Uneven lighting on some keys and a little light bleed, but I'm overall happy with the set.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After (Ducky Legend):


Nice, can I ask for some more picture? In private is fine as well, I've been keen on buying a Legend and switching the caps with white ones but I'm not sure how it would turn out in the end.


----------



## 24Valvole

w00t! My Poker II from MD is finally shipping! I also have a Monterey K110 (SIIG Minitouch) on its way too.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Nice, can I ask for some more picture? In private is fine as well, I've been keen on buying a Legend and switching the caps with white ones but I'm not sure how it would turn out in the end.


if you havent seen my post about a month back, I have my ducky legend in white as well. tis on my gallery on OCN. do note that at high led levels, the LED bleeds weirdly on the caps due to how the caps were formed. (dotted texture)


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Gaise,
> Vortex Backlit keycaps.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?mode=guest_open


I have these caps on my Ducky Shine 3 TKL, in black. They're excellent. My only griped with them is that the number-row is stacked text, instead of side by side. Or rather, the shifted key is upper text, so, when using keyboards with top-switch-mounted LED's, the shift characters are what's illuminated, not the actual number value. Other than that, pretty flawless cap set. Comes with 109 keys, a spare ESC key with a squirrel print. The box says KBTalking, despite everyone saying their Vortex. Not sure if they ARE actually Vortex or not, just saying.

I have the caps in some pictures above/back a few pages if you're interested in looking, or for anyone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> the GC keyboard was designed solely for Phantasy Star Online gamecube version.


This was/is my favorite game of all time. I wish the second version for North America would FINALLY release! It's been like a two-year delay already.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I have these caps on my Ducky Shine 3 TKL, in black. They're excellent. My only griped with them is that the number-row is stacked text, instead of side by side. Or rather, the shifted key is upper text, so, when using keyboards with top-switch-mounted LED's, the shift characters are what's illuminated, not the actual number value. Other than that, pretty flawless cap set. Comes with 109 keys, a spare ESC key with a squirrel print. The box says KBTalking, despite everyone saying their Vortex. Not sure if they ARE actually Vortex or not, just saying.
> 
> I have the caps in some pictures above/back a few pages if you're interested in looking, or for anyone else.
> This was/is my favorite game of all time. I wish the second version for North America would FINALLY release! It's been like a two-year delay already.


So there is no back light bleeding with the black ones?

I'm still not sure whether to pick the white or the black keycaps for the silver or the black Ducky Legend.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So there is no back light bleeding with the black ones?
> I'm still not sure whether to pick the white or the black keycaps for the silver or the black Ducky Legend.


No, not at all. They're just like the Ducky caps regarding backlit bleed. I think the white ones look good, with white cases. Other than that, I'd go for standard black. White might stand/discolor over time faster, I'd assume. Here's some pictures, hope they answer most of your questions about them.

Standard shot of the main keys.


Whole board.


The lettering is done pretty precise and neat.


Bottom Four. There is also an extra key for the "properties" key, instead of Function.


The Squirrel key, and the underside to see their construction.


Squirrel key on the board.


ESC key instead, what I normally use. You can see what I referenced early here, regarding numbers vs. alt characters.


The package the caps come in.


My default Ducky keys on the interior, and their underside.


EDIT: ( Image captions, also;; )
SOME THINGS TO NOTE
1. The set comes with the caps lock key that is partially recessed.
2. As well as alternatives keys for Volume Up/Down/Mute. I think they go in the back-spare row.
3. They ever-so-slightly textured. It's VERY small/minimal. But I like it.
4. The only thing I dislike with these caps is the lack of a center transparent line in the space bar for back lighting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> No, not at all. They're just like the Ducky caps regarding backlit bleed. I think the white ones look good, with white cases. Other than that, I'd go for standard black. White might stand/discolor over time faster, I'd assume. Here's some pictures, hope they answer most of your questions about them.
> 
> Standard shot of the main keys.
> 
> Whole board.
> 
> The lettering is done pretty precise and neat.
> 
> Bottom Four. There is also an extra key for the "properties" key, instead of Function.
> 
> The Squirrel key, and the underside to see their construction.
> 
> Squirrel key on the board.
> 
> ESC key instead, what I normally use. You can see what I referenced early here, regarding numbers vs. alt characters.
> 
> The package the caps come in.
> 
> My default Ducky keys on the interior, and their underside.
> 
> EDIT: ( Image captions, also;; )
> SOME THINGS TO NOTE
> 1. The set comes with the caps lock key that is partially recessed.
> 2. As well as alternatives keys for Volume Up/Down/Mute. I think they go in the back-spare row.
> 3. They ever-so-slightly textured. It's VERY small/minimal. But I like it.
> 4. The only thing I dislike with these caps is the lack of a center transparent line in the space bar for back lighting.


Whoa whoa whoa!

Is that Ducky Shine TLK with Ducky Legend casing?









I'd rather have Ducky Legend casing with Shine TKL because the normal Ducky Legend is too large.

Some people say and show that they get backlight bleed with the white ones. I haven't seen any bleed on anybody's keyboard with the black ones though. But JoanneTechLover's showcase doesn't show bleed on the whites. Some do, some don't.

If I could get...

Ducky Shine 4 TKL w/ Legend-cloned outsides and PBT caps...

I could die right now...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa!
> Is that Ducky Shine TLK with Ducky Legend casing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Ducky Legend casing with Shine TKL because the normal Ducky Legend is too large.


Nope! Close.
It IS a Ducky Shine (3), but inside a Vortex Aluminum TKL casinh.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Nope! Close.
> It IS a Ducky Shine (3), but inside a Vortex Aluminum TKL casinh.


Do I just get this?:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1001

And that will be enough to make it Ducky Legend-i-fied?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do I just get this?:
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1001
> 
> And that will be enough to make it Ducky Legend-i-fied?


It would be this case that you'd want to buy:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=212

The one you linked is for 60% boards, not TKL.

And it will be similar in that it will have an aluminium top casing, but it will also have an aluminium bottom casing which the Legend does not have.


----------



## BoredErica

Man, that is sexy as hell. That would be like $350 for everything though. 150 keyboard + 150 case + 50 caps. Srs expenses. Anybody know how long until we see Ducky Shine 4 TKL? The 3s are hard to find now and while I don't plan to use the blended leds a lot, it's still a definite plus.


----------



## jfing14

So I just pulled the trigger on the Monoprice Cherry MX Blue keyboard and Vortex backlit keycaps (white). Pretty happy about that, hopefully I can make a new casing and plate for the monoprice. Apparently it has had some issues though?


----------



## Jixr

Whoo, my clear switches are in the mail today, that should give me something to do over the weekend.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Man, that is sexy as hell. That would be like $350 for everything though. 150 keyboard + 150 case + 50 caps. Srs expenses. Anybody know how long until we see Ducky Shine 4 TKL? The 3s are hard to find now and while I don't plan to use the blended leds a lot, it's still a definite plus.


That keyboard casing Paradigm84 linked is the exact casing I have.

If you like the aluminum casing, and want a Ducky right now, but aren't afraid to go 60% size, why not get the Ducky Mini?


----------



## kbros

Ordered some superfloss to make my model m a little less harsh while I wait for my QFR to RMA.


----------



## Sazexa

Also, I've been wanting to ask. Does anyone have some experience with those LED covers? I'd like to try them, Maybe get red for the FN row, arrow keys, and six-above.


----------



## Jixr

I don't think i've heard anything negative about them, obviously they work best with white LEDs though.


----------



## The_chemist21

nvm.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Also, I've been wanting to ask. Does anyone have some experience with those LED covers? I'd like to try them, Maybe get red for the FN row, arrow keys, and six-above.


I believe some folks said there are clearance issues with thicker keycaps.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I don't think i've heard anything negative about them, obviously they work best with white LEDs though.


I have white LED's. :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I believe some folks said there are clearance issues with thicker keycaps.


That's a little worrysome. Maybe I'll order one pack of 10 and see how they fit.

These are the two layouts I was considering doing red on.





On a side note, ordered a cable from PexonPC's today. One with the dark-gray paracord sleeving, to go directly from my board to male USB.


----------



## Jixr

I've decided I'm going to try to give clears and browns a fair chance. I didn't like them in the past, and was not a big fan of the feel of them, but I just soldered some clears back in a 60% and will run them for a month or so.

I'm already getting all kinds of typos and they are much slower to type on than my trusted blacks.


----------



## wes1099

I just finished assembling my Infinity keyboard from massdrop, and it is awesome except for three issues. Issue number one, the default layout is awful and the layout builder and flashing process is broken. Issue number two, they sent me the wrong size spacebar. Issue number three, the drop was 2 months late (I have waited 109 days). Other than that I love the keyboard, but it is currently unusable with this awful layout.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've decided I'm going to try to give clears and browns a fair chance. I didn't like them in the past, and was not a big fan of the feel of them, but I just soldered some clears back in a 60% and will run them for a month or so.
> 
> I'm already getting all kinds of typos and they are much slower to type on than my trusted blacks.


Complete and polar opposite of me, I had my Blacks for a year and just couldn't get used to them. Got my CODE with Clears and within a week, they are the best thing I have ever felt and I can no longer type accurately on the Blacks because,in my mind they don't register until there is feedback, which in the case of Blacks means bottoming out. I say give them time they'll grow on you


----------



## Angrychair

so..I may or may not have just bought a sprit 60....with mx white switches.









so much for building one my self this time around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Complete and polar opposite of me, I had my Blacks for a year and just couldn't get used to them. Got my CODE with Clears and within a week, they are the best thing I have ever felt and I can no longer type accurately on the Blacks because,in my mind they don't register until there is feedback, which in the case of Blacks means bottoming out. I say give them time they'll grow on you


Yeah, I have a keyboard with reds, and while I love gaming on it while button mashing, I can't stop using my Code 24/7 when at home.


----------



## kbros

I'm starting to get used to this thing. Not the size though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That keyboard casing Paradigm84 linked is the exact casing I have.
> 
> If you like the aluminum casing, and want a Ducky right now, but aren't afraid to go 60% size, why not get the Ducky Mini?


I thought long and hard on that. 60% just doesn't cut it for me. I use tilde and escape, and I use the f1-f12 keys in Skyrim. I also want a seperate prnt screen key and I may or may not want arrow keys in the future. If the mini had the very top row of keys I would've bought it.

Also, I heard somebody on Youtube say that the covers didn't work with his Vortex keycaps.

No Shine 4 TKL, hard to find Shine 3 TKL. $350 upgrade. i cri nao.


----------



## Angrychair

our furnace is acting up and my room is getting cold, gonna have to fire up [email protected] for a heater...LOL

So I definitely just bought another 60%


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm starting to get used to this thing. Not the size though.


I have one of those at work!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I have one of those at work!


NICE

Here is a teaser of what I picked up....


----------



## kbros

I'm trying to trade a BNIB QFR w/blues for something in decent condition with blacks or clears. The whole clicky switch thing really doesn't appeal to me that much anymore. I'm still going to prefer BS anyways haha. Anyways,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2vuajv/wtt_qfr_w_blues_bnib_for_kb_w_blacks/
 is the link to my mechmarket post if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> so..I may or may not have just bought a sprit 60....with mx white switches.


Good luck getting your order shipped. Considering there are people that have been waiting for years on orders and no one has heard from him in months. Not saying he is a deliberate scammer, but an accidental one.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good luck getting your order shipped. Considering there are people that have been waiting for years on orders and no one has heard from him in months. Not saying he is a deliberate scammer, but an accidental one.


Ah but I didn't buy it from him


----------



## Jixr

then thats a smart move.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Good luck getting your order shipped. Considering there are people that have been waiting for years on orders and no one has heard from him in months. Not saying he is a deliberate scammer, but an accidental one.


I didn't follow the whole story,
but did he just disappear like that?
everyone was so excited with his group buys in the past


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I didn't follow the whole story,
> but did he just disappear like that?
> everyone was so excited with his group buys in the past


I read through some of the thread on GH. It seems like the dude is way over loaded with orders, behind, and trying to keep up with new customers so they don't make paypal claims against him. the guy I got this Sprit60 from ordered it in December and already has it


----------



## kbros

Getting some dye tomorrow and having a go at dying some keys on the Model M.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm starting to get used to this thing. Not the size though.


The up right left down vertically symmetrical positioning on the arrow pad looks funny.

It seems to be quite rare http://www.overclock.net/t/1004917/found-a-vintage-ibm-model-m-in-an-attic#post_13346829

I seem to recall keyboards without an arrow pad, so you had to use the number pad to navigate, which took more effort than usual, with the middle finger et cetera.


----------



## kbros

Well this is a newer Unicomp one, made in 2011. I definitely like typing on it, better than any cherry MX switches I've tried, but it's just too damn big for my desk setup right now.


----------



## 24Valvole

Looky what arrived today!










Top: Monterey K110 (a.k.a. SIIG Minitouch) with SMK Monterey Blues.
Bottom: Poker II with MX Clears and white LEDs. Which I am typing on now!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Looky what arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Monterey K110 (a.k.a. SIIG Minitouch) with SMK Monterey Blues.
> Bottom: Poker II with MX Clears and white LEDs. Which I am typing on now!


MMmmmmm, I would take that Siig over the poker 10 days out of 10.







Very nice buddy, perfect candidate for a restoration.


----------



## connectwise

^ nice vintage.

This looks like a nice drop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## 24Valvole

Thanks. I found it on a website that sells surplus industrial supplies. It was cheap enough that it would have worked out for me whether it was the Moneterey blues or the Alps clones. Unfortunately, I didn't see anything else that looked interesting- the only other mechanical keyboard was an overpriced Model M, the rest are all rubber dome. I already have a Chicony with the Monterey switches and I really enjoy typing on them, but the keycaps and especially the case feel really cheap. I have a line on some used doubleshot keycaps from another old Alps board, and the Chicony may become a mod candidate in the future.

I haven't used the K110 yet- the keycaps are currently drying off right now after I cleaned them with some denture cleaner. I like my Poker so far, I may use it at work. My Chicony got some complaints from the noise when I brought it in.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Looky what arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Monterey K110 (a.k.a. SIIG Minitouch) with SMK Monterey Blues.
> Bottom: Poker II with MX Clears and white LEDs. Which I am typing on now!


Did you just get that Poker from reddit? If you so beat me to it by about an hour!!!


----------



## 24Valvole

Nope, Massdrop.


----------



## kbros

This is my plan for dying the caps on my Model M. I hope it turns out this nice.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Well this is a newer Unicomp one, made in 2011. I definitely like typing on it, better than any cherry MX switches I've tried, but it's just too damn big for my desk setup right now.


It's made in 2011? Wow k.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> It's made in 2011? Wow k.


Huh?


----------



## kbros




----------



## Jixr

aw thats a day before my birthday, I would have had to buy it off ya.


----------



## kbros

Haha


----------



## kbros

Do people ever do switch swaps? Like I'll give ya a 100 blues for 100 blacks.


----------



## Jixr

I'm sure people do, I'm gonna see about swaping some plate mounted houses for pcb mounted ones.


----------



## jon666

Just picked up a Ducky Shine 4 with cherry blues because I abused my cooler master too much. I had browns on the cm, and I don't really feel any difference, all I know is that these ones are a little louder. My typing skills are mediocre so I will probably never notice a difference between mechanical switches, but I like em more the the squishy membrane ones.

Anything cool I can do with this keyboard? Is it possible to replace the plastic body with something else?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Can't feel a difference between blues and browns? I can feel it!


----------



## jon666

I can hear the difference, but I can't feel anything different about them. Which is probably a good thing because going with blues was an impulsive decision. I just wanted to try them out.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I read through some of the thread on GH. It seems like the dude is way over loaded with orders, behind, and trying to keep up with new customers so they don't make paypal claims against him. the guy I got this Sprit60 from ordered it in December and already has it


well... his deal was too good to be true from the start
very unfortunate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Looky what arrived today!
> 
> Top: Monterey K110 (a.k.a. SIIG Minitouch) with SMK Monterey Blues.
> Bottom: Poker II with MX Clears and white LEDs. Which I am typing on now!


Been wanting a minitouch since I love monterey blue so much
never pulled the trigger since it's rare and expensive







saw NIB on ebay for 300$
too much...

a bit of yellowing I see?


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Been wanting a minitouch since I love monterey blue so much
> never pulled the trigger since it's rare and expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw NIB on ebay for 300$
> too much...
> 
> a bit of yellowing I see?


The case and some of the more used keys (like home keys and /? key) are definitely yellowed. I would like to try a retrobright treatment, but that's not in the cards for now. More urgently, I need to clean off the back of the PCB:



(Sorry for shaky-cam photo)

I think that white stuff is mold. It smells bad, that's for sure! Whatever it is, it doesn't affect operation because the keyboard works fine. I bought it for $28 including shipping, so even if it had the white Alps clones I think I made out pretty good.

I also tracked down some used ABS doubleshot Alps mounts with RGB modifiers. They're going on my Chicony. I'm sure anything is an improvement over the stock caps.

Question for anyone one who has done retrobright before- will it affect the legends on the keycaps? They are lasered on my K110 and I don't want them to come off.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> The case and some of the more used keys (like home keys and /? key) are definitely yellowed. I would like to try a retrobright treatment, but that's not in the cards for now. More urgently, I need to clean off the back of the PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for shaky-cam photo)
> 
> I think that white stuff is mold. It smells bad, that's for sure! Whatever it is, it doesn't affect operation because the keyboard works fine. I bought it for $28 including shipping, so even if it had the white Alps clones I think I made out pretty good.
> 
> I also tracked down some used ABS doubleshot Alps mounts with RGB modifiers. They're going on my Chicony. I'm sure anything is an improvement over the stock caps.
> 
> Question for anyone one who has done retrobright before- will it affect the legends on the keycaps? They are lasered on my K110 and I don't want them to come off.


HERE
You can find some pictures of before and after ABS material including keycaps

how could you find such ALPS ABS DS for siig? isn't the layout of the siig itself is rare


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> how could you find such ALPS ABS DS for siig? isn't the layout of the siig itself is rare


They're not for the Minitouch, they are for my Chicony.


----------



## kiernian

Hey guys i have Logitech g710+plus whit brown switches you know.
But i want a blue or green switch sound so i ll buy some switches like thats http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1040

Can i change switches brown to blue?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiernian*
> 
> Hey guys i have Logitech g710+plus whit brown switches you know.
> But i want a blue or green switch sound so i ll buy some switches like thats http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1040
> 
> *Can i change switches brown to blue*?


That depends on your soldering skills.


----------



## kiernian

So cant i swap whitout soldering ? like that


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> They're not for the Minitouch, they are for my Chicony.


Did the same for my Chicony a year ago, but ended up with even more yellowed keyset








I wanna retrobright my Chicony as well... but materials are so hard to find here


----------



## Spork13

You learn something new every day.
Maybe you can, are your switches PCB or plate mounted?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I can hear the difference, but I can't feel anything different about them.


It might be more obvious if you had the two switches next to each other.

*I wish I could get a knife, buy a Shine 4, and then chop off the numpad and end up with a TKL Shine 4.







*


----------



## kiernian

Its PCB


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It might be more obvious if you had the two switches next to each other.
> 
> *I wish I could get a knife, buy a Shine 4, and then chop off the numpad and end up with a TKL Shine 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiernian*
> 
> So cant i swap whitout soldering ? like that


Unfortunately not, you'd need a few hours with a soldering iron to do the swap. Its possible, but not as easy as a pcb mounted keyobard as shown in the video.

You'd have to open the keyboard, up get ot the pcb, and desolder every switch, then pop them out, put the new ones in, and solder it all back up. and assemble.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


That's how Ducky and other people make TKL keyboards, didntjaknow?!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> The case and some of the more used keys (like home keys and /? key) are definitely yellowed. I would like to try a retrobright treatment, but that's not in the cards for now. More urgently, I need to clean off the back of the PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for shaky-cam photo)
> 
> I think that white stuff is mold. It smells bad, that's for sure! Whatever it is, it doesn't affect operation because the keyboard works fine. I bought it for $28 including shipping, so even if it had the white Alps clones I think I made out pretty good.
> 
> I also tracked down some used ABS doubleshot Alps mounts with RGB modifiers. They're going on my Chicony. I'm sure anything is an improvement over the stock caps.
> 
> Question for anyone one who has done retrobright before- will it affect the legends on the keycaps? They are lasered on my K110 and I don't want them to come off.


I've done multiple keyboards and I've never had an issue with legends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Did the same for my Chicony a year ago, but ended up with even more yellowed keyset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna retrobright my Chicony as well... but materials are so hard to find here


Where are you located?


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! I get to try out a novatouch for a week, and it should be here late this week or early next week. Very excited to get to try out a topre board.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! I get to try out a novatouch for a week, and it should be here late this week or early next week. Very excited to get to try out a topre board.


new keyboard party! My Sprit60 will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Jixr

well its not to keep unfortunately, its part of a GH tour.

Though If I like it, I'm probably going to buy one. Been craving another tkl lately.

I'll probably buy another nerd soon, I'm working on making my own 60% plate and case, and if it works out, I'll probably do a small scale production run to re-sell.


----------



## kbros

The novatouch intrigues me. Cherry mx compatible topre, IM DOWN.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its going to make or break my next keyboard purchase. I've always wanted to try topre, but seeing how much i love linear switches and hate keyboards I can't change keycaps on, i've stayed away from topre.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its going to make or break my next keyboard purchase. I've always wanted to try topre, but seeing how much i love linear switches and hate keyboards I can't change keycaps on, i've stayed away from topre.


you can always convert the stems to the mx compatible ones, but I'm not sure how hard they are to get or how much they cost for a set.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, but i'd rather not have to do all that work, as topres are already expensive.


----------



## kbros

so you'd think a product named 'dylon' would be made for nylon/polyester fabric. nope, they have different versions for natural fabric too. and that's what i tried to dye my caps with. i was wondering wwhy it did absolutely nothing. sorry for the lack of grammar, wating for all my modifiers to dry so i dont rust my springs.


----------



## Ovrclck

So has anyone here successfully modded a Logitech G13 from rubbers to Cherry's?

Thinking of buying an extra one to play with.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=48382.0


----------



## kbros

Looks like a very large amount of work.


----------



## kbros

I found kailh red and brown switches for only .30 each. That's only $26 to do a whole TKL board. LINK


----------



## Jixr

if you need some browns, I have a TKL's worth for pretty cheap.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> The novatouch intrigues me. Cherry mx compatible topre, IM DOWN.


There is also this one
its full size though but it has PBT set


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got my WASD Switch Tester yesterday, I didn't really expect much of a difference between the switches when I ordered it but damn you can really feel the weight difference between them all







, 60g for the blacks doesn't sound like much but when you compare it to the clears or even blues the blacks are a much heavier switch. I really shouldn't of bought this tester now I want a keyboard with every switch







can't get an Alps and buckling spring tester can you?









I didn't really like the o-rings WASD supplied with the tester, they made all the switches feel weird and in the case of the blacks actually made them way to heavy (both .2 & .4 rings)

Think my next keyboard is going to be the WASD Code backlit with clear switches







, though I have to say the greens and blues actually feel rather good to, think I like the greens a bit more though they seem to feel more solid and the actually click is a bit stiffer. I probably like the greens seeing to me they feel a lot like the Huano switches in my Zowie FK1 which I love







, to bad the actually clickyness of them would annoy neighbour's and my mum


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got my WASD Switch Tester yesterday, I didn't really expect much of a difference between the switches when I ordered it but damn you can really feel the weight difference between them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 60g for the blacks doesn't sound like much but when you compare it to the clears or even blues the blacks are a much heavier switch. I really shouldn't of bought this tester now I want a keyboard with every switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't get an Alps and buckling spring tester can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really like the o-rings WASD supplied with the tester, they made all the switches feel weird and in the case of the blacks actually made them way to heavy (both .2 & .4 rings)
> 
> Think my next keyboard is going to be the WASD Code backlit with clear switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though I have to say the greens and blues actually feel rather good to, think I like the greens a bit more though they seem to feel more solid and the actually click is a bit stiffer. I probably like the greens seeing to me they feel a lot like the Huano switches in my Zowie FK1 which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to bad the actually clickyness of them would annoy neighbour's and my mum


You sound as bad as me. I started with reds, then blues, now clears(A Code also) and my incoming keyboard has MX Whites!


----------



## BoredErica

I think I'll stick with browns. The clears are interesting though, but the browns are lighter. Browns are also easier to find.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> You sound as bad as me. I started with reds, then blues, now clears(A Code also) and my incoming keyboard has MX Whites!










I've only had the one mech keyboard (my current Leopold, which I'm getting bored of) but I wouldn't mind having the clears or reds to game on and greens to type









Peripherals are as addictive as the actual PC hardware its self


----------



## BoredErica

Do you guys think I should buy a Ducky Shine 3 TKL I want for $180 or should I just wait around to see if anybody is selling them?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do you guys think I should buy a Ducky Shine 3 TKL I want for $180 or should I just wait around to see if anybody is selling them?


You should be able to find them for <$150, especially used.

I got mine on mechanicalkeyboards.com


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> You should be able to find them for <$150, especially used.
> 
> I got mine on mechanicalkeyboards.com


It has to be brown switches, TKL, blue or if not, red led. It just says out of stock with no restocking date - which I think just means they are not restocking as no new stock is coming in or being produced by Ducky. I have parents that live in Taiwan. I wonder if they can find a keyboard for me. 

I checked Mechanicalkeyboards.com/Tigerimports/NCIXUS/Amazon/Ebay/OCN Marketplace/MechMarket subReddit already. There isn't a single TKL brown switch blue led Shine 3 being sold in any of those sites atm.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It has to be brown switches, TKL, blue or if not, red led. It just says out of stock with no restocking date - which I think just means they are not restocking as no new stock is coming in or being produced by Ducky. I have parents that live in Taiwan. I wonder if they can find a keyboard for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked Mechanicalkeyboards.com/Tigerimports/NCIXUS/Amazon/Ebay/OCN Marketplace/MechMarket subReddit already. There isn't a single TKL brown switch blue led Shine 3 being sold in any of those sites atm.


Definitely worth trying import, i'm surprised browns are being that hard to find. DS4 TKL might be worth waiting on then?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Definitely worth trying import, i'm surprised browns are being that hard to find. DS4 TKL might be worth waiting on then?


There is no word on Shine 4 getting TKL, I think it's likely Ducky thinks they can just release a lot of minis instead. Wouldn't I be waiting for Shine 5 TKL at this point? Computex is in June.

I'm also willing to go with some other brands but it's a little hard to find a very well built TKL keyboard that has aluminum casing for <$500.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It has to be brown switches, TKL, blue or if not, red led. It just says out of stock with no restocking date - which I think just means they are not restocking as no new stock is coming in or being produced by Ducky. I have parents that live in Taiwan. I wonder if they can find a keyboard for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked Mechanicalkeyboards.com/Tigerimports/NCIXUS/Amazon/Ebay/OCN Marketplace/MechMarket subReddit already. There isn't a single TKL brown switch blue led Shine 3 being sold in any of those sites atm.


4/10/15 ETA on the KBP V80 with red/blue leds: mechanical keyboards.com V80


----------



## kbros

Have you guys seen the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2w4fw7/the_terminus_mini_is_finally_completed_a_40_diy/
? It looks really cool, and definitely affordable. I might grab one when they become available.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 4/10/15 ETA on the KBP V80 with red/blue leds: mechanical keyboards.com V80


Looking for that trusted, Taiwanese Ducky though. I could contact my dad in Taiwan an ask him to find one for me.









You know what, on second though:

Maybe I should just get a Gon?

http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/custom-kbds-w-assembly/66-gon-ns-nerd-tkl-w-tuningassembly.html

I wonder just how solid Gon stuff is though. Right now for me, getting a freakin' indestructible keyboard is a weird recurring fantasy of mine.









Note to self: Stop ending each sentence with the word 'though'.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> You sound as bad as me. I started with reds, then blues, now clears(A Code also) and my incoming keyboard has MX Whites!


I went straight to Clears for my first Cherry MX board! I haven't owned any other Cherry MX keyboards before my Poker. I like the clears quite a bit, but I may do the Ergo Clear (brown springs) mod in the future for giggles.

Also, I've got two sets of ABS double shot key caps and some spare stabilizers on the way for my Chicony. One set has RGB modifiers. Note the Czech letters (although I don't speak Czech!).


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wonder just how solid Gon stuff is though. Right now for me, getting a freakin' indestructible keyboard is a weird recurring fantasy of mine.


Gons PCB's are fantastic, way better than some of the other korean pcb's I've used.


----------



## fragamemnon

Jixr & Paradigm

You guys made me laugh and feel a bit better about myself while I was caving in and joining the 84 rainbow keycap drop.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Have you guys seen the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2w4fw7/the_terminus_mini_is_finally_completed_a_40_diy/
> ? It looks really cool, and definitely affordable. I might grab one when they become available.


Not a bad little kit. The only 'killer' thing for me is the screws on top.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Gons PCB's are fantastic, way better than some of the other korean pcb's I've used.


What about the case though? I wounder if a Shine 3 in aluminum casing would be sturdier.









I literally spent the last 7 hours surfing the internet for stuff about keyboards.

EDIT:

Gon's got hard anodized aluminum though. That's pretty sexy. However I read that while hard anodized aluminum has a more resistant surface, the metal itself is weaker to fractures. (Although I doubt I'll manage to fracture metal.) His website is a bit daunting for a first-timer.


----------



## Jixr

Well, depending on the case you get, thicker material is going to be naturally more sturdy, but I'd feel 100% comfortable buying a keyboard from gon. ( i'll probably be ordering another pcb soon after I finish my custom case project i've been working on )

And the rainbow caps are fun, not high quality at all, but look fancy


----------



## fragamemnon

If only I could find them without the legends. I dislike the font.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Looking for that trusted, Taiwanese Ducky though. I could contact my dad in Taiwan an ask him to find one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, on second though:
> Maybe I should just get a Gon?
> http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/custom-kbds-w-assembly/66-gon-ns-nerd-tkl-w-tuningassembly.html
> 
> I wonder just how solid Gon stuff is though. Right now for me, getting a freakin' indestructible keyboard is a weird recurring fantasy of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: Stop ending each sentence with the word 'though'.


KBP is a very good brand. I almost went KBP over my DS3.


----------



## kbros

The RMA for my QFR is now a refund instead of a replacement. YAY now I have many more options.


----------



## remixedMind

hi guys im looking to buy a new keyboard and i really like the KBC Poker 2 cherry mx red. I currently have razer black widow te and it has the common problems like double and triple klicks. no more razer products for me will be replacing my mouse too whit zowie. anyway any input on the Poker? thanks


----------



## Jixr

aside from the arrow keys its great. ( but OG pokerX is still better )


----------



## kbros

Great decision to stay away from razer products. Stay away...forever.


----------



## 24Valvole

I'm liking my Poker II with clears so far. I'm still getting used to the function layers but for typing it's great!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Razer mice have a very cheap feel when it comes to the construction of it. I do enjoy my Orbweaver Stealth with MX Cherry brown switches though. It has held up nice. It doesn't compare to my Poker II in regard to build quality though. Or even my steelseries 6Gv2 which actually feels quite solid.


----------



## remixedMind

thank`s for the input







will get one soon


----------



## kbros

I'm going to try to find a Poker II or a V60 mini on mechmarket once my RMA comes in.


----------



## Angrychair

omg, these custom mx whites might be my favorite switch. Clicky, but quiet, with the spring stiffness of clears. they have 78g gold springs. Once my keycaps come and USB cable comes in and I sleeve ti, I'll let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## kbros

Just sold a turntable for $50, this expands my keyboard horizons a bit


----------



## kbros

Is there anywhere that has poker 2's in stock? Are they ever coming back in stock or are they discontinued for the 3?
NVM, qtan has exactly what I want. A Poker 2 with blacks and pbt keycaps, buying next week!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wow we'll have twin keyboards, I also have a poker II with pbt keycaps and black switches.








like as if we don't share the same video card lol


----------



## kbros

OMG TWINNING. Same video card _and_ keyboard!

Edit: How do you like it? (the kb that is)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like it, it's not my daily driver, but it sure makes one heck of a gaming keyboard!

Though my primary reason for getting it was for travel, oh well, this semester is still young, I'll see if I can bring it at least once to take some notes


----------



## Spork13

New job, and they've given me a laptop.
Told the office manager I'd supply my own kbd.
She insisted on giving me one. "It's brand new, still in the box".
I don't think it's any better than the (horrible) laptop one.
How can anyone stand to use that crap? I mean, I had non-mech keyboards until recently, but at least they were decent quality ones.

Looks like will still be supplying my own.
TKL with browns for office.
TKL with blues @ home.
Guess that makes one kbd a tax deduction!
Livin' the dream.


----------



## iGameInverted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> New job, and they've given me a laptop.
> Told the office manager I'd supply my own kbd.
> She insisted on giving me one. "It's brand new, still in the box".
> I don't think it's any better than the (horrible) laptop one.
> How can anyone stand to use that crap? I mean, I had non-mech keyboards until recently, but at least they were decent quality ones.
> 
> Looks like will still be supplying my own.
> TKL with browns for office.
> TKL with blues @ home.
> Guess that makes one kbd a tax deduction!
> Livin' the dream.


I also was given some horrendous keyboard at work that was even worse than the keyboard on the laptop. I now bring in a Happy Hacking Keyboard into work. Millions of dollars are spent on peripherals by these companies though so it makes sense they only provide a 15-20 dollar keyboard versus even a 50 dollar keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGameInverted*
> 
> I also was given some horrendous keyboard at work that was even worse than the keyboard on the laptop. I now bring in a Happy Hacking Keyboard into work. Millions of dollars are spent on peripherals by these companies though so it makes sense they only provide a 15-20 dollar keyboard versus even a 50 dollar keyboard.


Most of those rubber domes cost the company less than a few dollars a piece when bought in bulk.


----------



## pez

I actually just got a new job and am hovering over the idea of a TKL MX Brown board. The CM boards come to mind, but we'll see. I'm actually more worried about travel. Are there any multipurpose cases that kinda fit TKL boards perfectly for traveling in a book bag? I'm not quite sure if I'll have my own desk space just yet, either, so it may never have to travel. Not sure how I feel about TKL just yet, either.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually just got a new job and am hovering over the idea of a TKL MX Brown board. The CM boards come to mind, but we'll see. I'm actually more worried about travel. Are there any multipurpose cases that kinda fit TKL boards perfectly for traveling in a book bag? I'm not quite sure if I'll have my own desk space just yet, either, so it may never have to travel. Not sure how I feel about TKL just yet, either.


Congrats on the job, pez!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Congrats on the job, pez!!


Thanks! Haha, what's crazy is I was just about to PM you.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually just got a new job and am hovering over the idea of a TKL MX Brown board. The CM boards come to mind, but we'll see. I'm actually more worried about travel. Are there any multipurpose cases that kinda fit TKL boards perfectly for traveling in a book bag? I'm not quite sure if I'll have my own desk space just yet, either, so it may never have to travel. Not sure how I feel about TKL just yet, either.


Congrats on the job!
Also, is this what you were looking for? I bought a smaller one for my poker and it works pretty well. I wouldn't through the backpack around with it, but I wouldn't have any issues putting it in the backpack with other stuff around it inside this case.


----------



## Jixr

throw an alum case on it. I carry my 60%'ers around with me all the time, not a big deal.

OH, and monday the novatouch should be in the mail.


----------



## kbros

Poker compatible plate that allows you to open switches? Anyone know of one?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Poker compatible plate that allows you to open switches? Anyone know of one?


You will probably only find those in group buys on geekhack.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Poker compatible plate that allows you to open switches? Anyone know of one?


I have an acrylic one i'm not using but unfortunately I need it until I finish my own custom plate design. ( which i'll be doing a small scale production run of ) I hate the group buy formulation, so i'm going to be doing a batch of about 10-20 plates to sell to recoup my material and tooling cost.

All will be designed and manufactured 100% by me. I did the Cad work, and will be sourcing the material and operating the laser cutter as well. Boxed up and all shipped out by me.

I don't want to get too much into it until I finish a prototype design, but I'm hoping by march I'll have a small batch of universal 60% plates made, and if they sell well I may offer some other custom designs for sale as well. ( mainly a 60% case and experimenting on a unique 'organic' design )


----------



## kbros

How much do you think they'll be? I'm interested.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How much do you think they'll be? I'm interested.


Same actually


----------



## Jixr

For sure, no more than $40 a plate shipped. ( general going cost of a custom plate ) if it can be cheaper it will be.

Its still costing me money to make them, as the difference between making one and several is not much, but the initial cost is what is expensive ( making prototypes, renting the machines, buying the material, etc. ) if I can make extras and sell them, overall, it just makes the price per unit much cheaper, as I only really want to make about 3 for myself. Unless I sell like 50 of them I would still be funding the project on a financial loss.

( though if I wanted to make money I would just outsource it and have a company cut the plates for me, but I want to learn to use the cutter and the turnaround time goes from a week+ to just a few hours by doing it all myself. But it sucks cutting a prototype, just to wait a week and learn that it isn't right or got broken in shipping etc )

I basically want to make my own custom plate for myself, and possibly a case and a 10x10 teensey powered keyboard/input device.

Though if it all works out, I could pretty easily do custom orders too, with engraving and other features and still have a 2-3 day turn around time vs Months+ for a group by system.


----------



## kbros

Cool, I'll definitely be interested if I have some extra cash when they're available.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Same here!


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I've been kinda quiet about it, really wanted to get at least a solid proto done before announcing anything, and hopefully I can have the final design done this weekend, and begin production by the end of the month.
( and once its all together I'll be announcing the units for sale here before anywhere else OCN is my home )

I'm working on two different designs though. I want one that I can open switch tops, as well as remove pcb stabilizers without having to desolder the entire board to do so. ( if you wanted to switch from a 7x spacebar to a 6.25 etc )
and a more generic one ( but will still feature double backspace slots, spacebar and winkeyless opts, and a short right shift opt. )

The biggest design issue I'm having at the moment is making it so it can accept PCB mounted stabs ( easy ) and plate mounted stabs ( hard )
so it can be fully compatible with the poker2, yet still be used for koran boards ( which use pcb )


----------



## kbros

Yeah group buys don't seem too great for the time you wait compared to the discounted price you pay.


----------



## kbros

One more question. Will they look like this "plate"?

haha I crack myself up.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I'm not a fan. And since it would be home built, no weeks of wait times to be shipped from overseas and no waiting on machinery production.

and the plate material will either be 3mm or 5mm acrylic, not sure which would be best to go with.
( i'd like to do derlin ( think hokey puck ) but i'm not sure how well the material would work and the cost associated with it )

I'd love to do a metal plate, but thats something I can't manufacture myself, and don't want to spend lots of money invested in producing an item that may not sell.


----------



## Angrychair

The best reason for a groupbuy is to get something custom that normally isn't produced Like the recent massdrop for a white poker with clear switches.

On a positive not, My blank PBT white caps came in, and so did my white USB cable. So my build is done. I just got finished trimming the keycaps mold marks with an exacto knife and seating them on the stems. Clicky switches are noisier once you put keycaps on them, whites are not as quiet as I thought, but still a little less clicky then blues.

Still need to sleeve this cable, but I'm not in a hurry. Think I'll wait on it til I pick up some white heatshrink, since I only have black.


----------



## Jixr

skip the heatsrhink and just superglue the end of the sleve to the housing, it looks much much cleaner.


----------



## Angrychair

do you have an example of this? i was going to cut the housing off the mini end and just use heatshrink, it's what i've done on 2 other cables and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Congrats on the job!
> Also, is this what you were looking for? I bought a smaller one for my poker and it works pretty well. I wouldn't through the backpack around with it, but I wouldn't have any issues putting it in the backpack with other stuff around it inside this case.


Thanks!







.

Oh that's perfect! I know they make those wrist rests, so that looks perfect. The storage pouch even looks perfect, too.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh that's perfect! I know they make those wrist rests, so that looks perfect. The storage pouch even looks perfect, too.


It's a pretty nice case and the pouch is a great addition to it. I'd be happy without it, but I'm definitely glad its there. I usually put a keycap puller, a usb cable and my G700s in the pouch.


----------



## Angrychair

well, I scored some good white heat shrink locally, and my build is 100% complete.

cable came out really good, this is my third one, second using MDPC sleeving. The blue one I did for my poker using generic sleeving is a little loose.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> well, I scored some good white heat shrink locally, and my build is 100% complete.
> 
> cable came out really good, this is my third one, second using MDPC sleeving. The blue one I did for my poker using generic sleeving is a little loose.


nice! I need to pick up some USB connectors and heatshrink so I can make some custom cables. I am not sure how I would shrink white or colored heatshrink without scorching it, because I don't have a heat gun. My parents most likely wouldn't even let me have a heat gun in the house. I might be able to sneak in a butane lighter, maybe that would work better than a normal lighter or a soldering iron...


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> nice! I need to pick up some USB connectors and heatshrink so I can make some custom cables. I am not sure how I would shrink white or colored heatshrink without scorching it, because I don't have a heat gun. My parents most likely wouldn't even let me have a heat gun in the house. I might be able to sneak in a butane lighter, maybe that would work better than a normal lighter or a soldering iron...


Thanks, I actually bought a $4.50 white cable with the gold connectors on amazon. I use a razor blade to remove the plastic protector from around the mini plug side, then I'm able to slide the sleeving and heatsrink over it, I used white electrical tape to cover up the connects wires that were exposed after removing it. Then heat shrunk it. At this point, I slide on the sleeving, cut it to length, and heat shrink it down on both ends. Bam, takes 20 minutes tops. Looks as good as a mimic cable IMHO. For a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Jixr

I need to pick up some of that sleeving, I typically use parachord, but its not as easy to use as the plastic sleevings.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I need to pick up some of that sleeving, I typically use parachord, but its not as easy to use as the plastic sleevings.


unfortunately MDPC is currently down, their site says they are moving inventory to a new location or something. But I'm sure you can find it elsewhere.


----------



## kbros

If any of you guys are joining the gateron massdrop for the any of the linear switches, I'd be down to buy like 40 of them off you once you get them.


----------



## Jixr

the gh gb for them is cheaper, though sometimes MD can still be faster to ship.


----------



## wes1099

MDPC sleeving is a lot more durable than paracord, but since it is plastic it is rough compared to the nylon paracord. You should look into techflex since MDPC is down, it is a similar plastic sleeving.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i'm not in any rush, Just something I need to do when I get time.

Parachord is cheap and I like that its soft. and if done right, can look just as nice.


----------



## Jixr

just ordered the tai-hao pbt dub shot miami keycaps, I'm curious as to how the quality is.


----------



## Ovrclck

I just joined the KEYCOOL Rainbow Keycaps drop. Might also join the Varmilo VA87M too! My first real mechanical besides my IBM Model M.









Anyone running the Keycool rainbows currently? How's the quality?


----------



## Jixr

I have the rainbow caps.

The quality is kinda on the poor side. I only bought because I wanted the rainbow.

the keys are pretty rough feeling, the spacebar felt gritty almost sandy feeling. Ended up taking a 3000 grit sanding pad to the spacebar to smooth it out bit and it feels much nicer now.
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4248_zpse7217577.jpg.html

I need to buy/build more keyboards, i'm starting to run out of places to put my keycaps.


bring on more ugly keycaps! should be here monday or tues.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I just joined the KEYCOOL Rainbow Keycaps drop. Might also join the Varmilo VA87M too! My first real mechanical besides my IBM Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone running the Keycool rainbows currently? How's the quality?


I have 2 sets of this from Keycool (Massdrop) and I have some test pictures of the keycaps set.


The keycaps in pink: Enter, Ö, Ä, Å + some more are not from the Keycool rainbow set, they're Duckys own, the white Ducky Shine 2 k-board has ISO/Swedish layout.

Rainbow keycaps sets from Aliexpress on my Ducky Shine 3 k-board.

More keycool Rainbow keycaps on the white Ducky Shine 2 k-board.


With white LEDS on.

I can tell you this: I never gonna use this keycaps anymore.


----------



## kbros

My ebay orings got here today, only waited 45 days or so.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have the rainbow caps.
> 
> The quality is kinda on the poor side. I only bought because I wanted the rainbow.
> 
> the keys are pretty rough feeling, the spacebar felt gritty almost sandy feeling. Ended up taking a 3000 grit sanding pad to the spacebar to smooth it out bit and it feels much nicer now.
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4248_zpse7217577.jpg.html
> 
> I need to buy/build more keyboards, i'm starting to run out of places to put my keycaps.
> 
> 
> bring on more ugly keycaps! should be here monday or tues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I just joined the KEYCOOL Rainbow Keycaps drop. Might also join the Varmilo VA87M too! My first real mechanical besides my IBM Model M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone running the Keycool rainbows currently? How's the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 sets of this from Keycool (Massdrop) and I have some test pictures of the keycaps set.
> 
> 
> The keycaps in pink: Enter, Ö, Ä, Å + some more are not from the Keycool rainbow set, they're Duckys own, the white Ducky Shine 2 k-board has ISO/Swedish layout.
> 
> Rainbow keycaps sets from Aliexpress on my Ducky Shine 3 k-board.
> 
> More keycool Rainbow keycaps on the white Ducky Shine 2 k-board.
> 
> 
> With white LEDS on.
> 
> I can tell you this: I never gonna use this keycaps anymore.
Click to expand...










This is my first time using Mass Drop. So it's worth to say that I should cancel and look else where?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time using Mass Drop. So it's worth to say that I should cancel and look else where?


Save your money and buy something else.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time using Mass Drop. So it's worth to say that I should cancel and look else where?
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money and buy something else.
Click to expand...

Appreciate your honest answer!


----------



## wes1099

Yay! Massdrop is shipping out the correct spacebars for the Infinity Keyboard kit. So far I am liking my infinity keyboard, next on my list is a fully programmable TKL, or maybe a standard layout 60%. For a fully programmable TKL my only option seems to be Gon's NerD TKL since I can get an acrylic case for it. I would build a phantom, but the only TKL cases I can find are aluminium, and I can not afford a $200 aluminium case. Or maybe I will get an MX-Mini.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Appreciate your honest answer!


Thank you.

You can take a look here (warning, there are Keycool Rainbow sets here also, same as on Massdrop) : http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fw%2Fwholesale-rainbow-keycaps.html&ei=5mvmVLPaGOaHygPs0oK4BA&usg=AFQjCNGEMSzJKBqvfiz-CJPnDpRsWw6u9Q&sig2=DBWHiZh0DgeW06gk8zVHYg

I joined this drop on Massdrop: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.massdrop.com%2Fbuy%2Fgalaxy-keycaps-set&ei=523mVImfBOHMygPEg4D4Dw&usg=AFQjCNG6ccIbQqhsrCXTQzRqhjKJIqOVdg&sig2=ooRv5S36x_BY1obixw9q8Q


----------



## connectwise

I can't believe people would willingly get those caps.


----------



## Rit

Wooo! Picked up my first batch of Ms and Fs...

3 - 1386303 and 2 - 1390680 and the 1 - 1385167

Got alot of cleaning to do... -_-


----------



## kbros

PICS!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Wooo! Picked up my first batch of Ms and Fs...
> 
> 3 - 1386303 and 2 - 1390680 and the 1 - 1385167
> 
> Got alot of cleaning to do... -_-


Are any of the model M's silver label? Those are pretty cool, so sturdy compared to the newer model M's. The metal backplate on them looks cool too.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are any of the model M's silver label? Those are pretty cool, so sturdy compared to the newer model M's. The metal backplate on them looks cool too.


Yup, they have the silver ones and they have a few more that I didn't buy but told them to hold them for me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I need to pick up some of that sleeving, I typically use parachord, but its not as easy to use as the plastic sleevings.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately MDPC is currently down, their site says they are moving inventory to a new location or something. But I'm sure you can find it elsewhere.
Click to expand...

and nils is taking time off for the first time in 7 years !~

@Jixr what color and how much do you want ?


----------



## Angrychair

made a thread with all the images of my sprit board

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542187/sprit60-white-out/0_20

check it out


----------



## Rit




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


122 key model f is a beast

russy pls why? ;_;


----------



## Ovrclck

I'd kill for an SSK.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 122 key model f is a beast
> 
> russy pls why? ;_;


I know.. but luckily they have like 8 of that # keyboard, so I'll probably use that as my tear-apart practice keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I know.. but luckily they have like 8 of that # keyboard, so I'll probably use that as my tear-apart practice keyboard.


Those are terminal, do you solder? You could convert them with a teensy.

Just realized the model f has APL keys. Nice


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Those are terminal, do you solder? You could convert them with a teensy.
> 
> Just realized the model f has APL keys. Nice


Yup.. I'm a soldering manic...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Yup.. I'm a soldering manic...


So yeah, I don't know HOW rare or valuable the APL keys make the board, but they aren't too common afaik. I found an ebay listing for a model f 122 key with apl keys and it sold for $185.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*


Do you have access to any more of these?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So yeah, I don't know HOW rare or valuable the APL keys make the board, but they aren't too common afaik. I found an ebay listing for a model f 122 key with apl keys and it sold for $185.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> My ebay orings got here today, only waited 45 days or so.


Mine were supposed to have shipped on Jan. 2 and still aren't here.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Mine were supposed to have shipped on Jan. 2 and still aren't here.


Dang


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Do you have access to any more of these?


They might have a few more... since these keyboards are 'junk' to them, they're spread throughout the warehouse, so I have to hunt for them and didn't have much time yesterday. Will be going back next week and have a half of a day to spend looking.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can't believe people would willingly get those caps.


Because the lulz.


----------



## kbros

RIT WE JUST HAD THE SAME POST COUNT OMG. now I just ruined it


----------



## CSCoder4ever

At least we share the same video card and will share the same keyboard lol


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> RIT WE JUST HAD THE SAME POST COUNT OMG. now I just ruined it


Way to go!


----------



## kbros

Wait now we're the same again! But damnit I just ruined it.


----------



## Ovrclck

ok..so did I just screw myself by buying a Varmilo VA87M? I don't think I need another hobby (money pit)


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! novatouch comes in today!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Way to go!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Wait now we're the same again! But damnit I just ruined it.


Hahahaha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo! novatouch comes in today!


I wish I could try it out in a local Frys. Never tried Topre, never tried 4k, never tried 120hz. These things I gotta try!


----------



## kbros

PLZPLZ Put some thick PBT on it and do a sound video. FOR SCIENCE


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wish I could try it out in a local Frys. Never tried Topre, never tried 4k, never tried 120hz. These things I gotta try!


Same about the topre. I wish there was an easy way to try them out. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else who likes mech boards and I've never seen a topre switch tester so..... Looks like I'll just have to buy my own eventually.
Seeing 4k in stores makes it look really awesome, and I'm excited for the price of the monitors (and the hardware needed to run games at that resolution) to come down a bit.
Also, 120+Hz is really nice if you have the hardware for it. I personally would rather 60fps ultra than 120fps medium/high.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Same about the topre. I wish there was an easy way to try them out. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else who likes mech boards and I've never seen a topre switch tester so..... Looks like I'll just have to buy my own eventually.
> Seeing 4k in stores makes it look really awesome, and I'm excited for the price of the monitors (and the hardware needed to run games at that resolution) to come down a bit.
> Also, 120+Hz is really nice if you have the hardware for it. I personally would rather 60fps ultra than 120fps medium/high.


I don't think my local Frys has it... They need to step up their game.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> They might have a few more... since these keyboards are 'junk' to them, they're spread throughout the warehouse, so I have to hunt for them and didn't have much time yesterday. Will be going back next week and have a half of a day to spend looking.


Awesome! Let me know. I would love to add a reasonably priced model F to my collection.

I would have to sit in next to the JD 40 though for full comparison










(for reference, that is a 60% wrist rest)


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Awesome! Let me know. I would love to add a reasonably priced model F to my collection.
> 
> I would have to sit in next to the JD 40 though for full comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for reference, that is a 60% wrist rest)


that keyboard is tiny how do you even use it


----------



## hrockh

a couple of days ago I ordered a logitech g710+, should be here sometime early next week.
looking forward to join this club








if you have any questions, write them here and notify me via PM


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> that keyboard is tiny how do you even use it


probably with his fingers. using your head could result in q2ef 9wefuheqe'wr
r4


----------



## Jixr

Well the novatouch is not mine to keep, I got it trough a 'tour', so I only get to spend a week with it before I have to mail it off to the next person.
But If I like it, I'm deff going to buy it.

I've been itching for another TKL. MY last TKL was my QFR that I painted blue and put clear switches in, but I ended up selling it off ( wish I kept it )

And it will be my first time with topre, so I am excited.

( I'm about to run home on my lunch break to pick it up )

The tour board has a mix of keycaps too, so I'll have everything from Stock OEM keycaps, to thick dye sub, OG cherry dub shot, SP, etc.

And I can totally do a video.
( though I'm usually against videos, since the sound of a typing test is only as good as the mic thats being used to record it, and generally thats whatever the onboard camera mic is, but I have proper gear to film and record it. )


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have the rainbow caps.
> 
> The quality is kinda on the poor side. I only bought because I wanted the rainbow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> the keys are pretty rough feeling, the spacebar felt gritty almost sandy feeling. Ended up taking a 3000 grit sanding pad to the spacebar to smooth it out bit and it feels much nicer now.
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4248_zpse7217577.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy/build more keyboards, i'm starting to run out of places to put my keycaps.
> 
> 
> bring on more ugly keycaps! should be here monday or tues.


damn that is cool, the rainbow one


----------



## Jixr

thanks, I keep forgeting to enter it in the KOTM


----------



## Ovrclck

There's an IBM Model M SSK on ebay right now..Current bid is at $710!!









Time to hit up the ol' thrift stores this weekend.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> There's an IBM Model M SSK on ebay right now..Current bid is at $710!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to hit up the ol' thrift stores this weekend.


Because it's industrial


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because it's industrial


haha right!?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> that keyboard is tiny how do you even use it


It has a fairly steep learning curve. I take it to work daily to try to get used to it. I am doing ok, but have to keep a full size next to me for number entry since I do quite a bit of it. I am just too slow with function+ A tru Enter for doing data entry. The other hard thing to get used to is that your right pinky rests on the enter key when you are on the home keys and that right shift and period are done with the ring finger instead of the pinky.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> There's an IBM Model M SSK on ebay right now..Current bid is at $710!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to hit up the ol' thrift stores this weekend.


holy heck she is so pretty


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> holy heck she is so pretty


I want so bad but not at that price lol


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people would willingly get those caps.


Yeah, I would definitely advise against them. They are complete trash unless you just want them for the color.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are any of the model M's silver label? Those are pretty cool, so sturdy compared to the newer model M's. The metal backplate on them looks cool too.


I didn't know the silver label model M's are different than the others. Mine has a silver label and I got it for like $15 on ebay.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I didn't know the silver label model M's are different than the others. Mine has a silver label and I got it for like $15 on ebay.


I don't know if it always applies, but typically silver labels are the older model m's, which are the heaviest, then the white/grey labels are a bit lighter, then the blue labels are the lightest. I haven't owned a blue label so I can't compare those, but the difference between the silver label and grey label is quite noticeable. (Speaking more of weight and rigidity, I dont think there is a difference in pure typing feel)


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know if it always applies, but typically silver labels are the older model m's, which are the heaviest, then the white/grey labels are a bit lighter, then the blue labels are the lightest. I haven't owned a blue label so I can't compare those, but the difference between the silver label and grey label is quite noticeable. (Speaking more of weight and rigidity, I dont think there is a difference in pure typing feel)


I know my model M has a metal backplate in it, and it weighed 7lbs before I bolt modded it and converted it to USB. It is model number 1390636 from May 20, 1987.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I know my model M has a metal backplate in it, and it weighed 7lbs before I bolt modded it and converted it to USB. It is model number 1390636 from May 20, 1987.


Well they all have metal backplates, but the older ones are heavier and I guess thicker, don't know how else they would be heavier.

7 pounds doesn't sound right though lol It would have to be all aluminum to be that heavy.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well they all have metal backplates, but the older ones are heavier and I guess thicker, don't know how else they would be heavier.
> 
> 7 pounds doesn't sound right though lol It would have to be all aluminum to be that heavy.


Interesting. I will weigh it again later. My late 2008 macbook pro is lighter than the model M just by feeling it, and that macbook pro is all aluminium and 15.6 inches.


----------



## wes1099

It turns out to be 5lbs 11.2 ounces. The 7lbs was the shipping weight that was on the FedEx label, but I guess that was not accurate seeing that I added weight to it and it is still lighter than 7 lbs.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the older ones have different backplates.

My 86 has a treated backplate that is indeed heavier than the normal ones ( you can tell because it has that rainbow treatment stuff on it )


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, the older ones have different backplates.
> 
> My 86 has a treated backplate that is indeed heavier than the normal ones ( you can tell because it has that rainbow treatment stuff on it )


Isn't that so cool? I feel like the backplates material might be the same as the model f, as far as the construction goes. Have you gotten any that the screws that hold the top and bottom piece together are blue?

I found something interesting just now though, I think year is the better indicator. Label design is a great for generalizing but here is what I just found out comparing my two white labels with my brothers silver label.

My newer (89) white label is the lightest of the three and then the 87 white label and 86 silver label weigh about the same.










Most interesting thing is that the silver label is the only one with the rainbow plate, both the white labels have the matte boring look even though the weight is different so who knows.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Isn't that so cool? I feel like the backplates material might be the same as the model f, as far as the construction goes. Have you gotten any that the screws that hold the top and bottom piece together are blue?


yeah my 86 ( with the rainbow plate ) has the blue screws. At first I thought they were replacements, but very cool to find they are original.


----------



## Jixr

oh man. I think topre and the novatouch may just be my new found love.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> oh man. I think topre and the novatouch may just be my new found love.


That good huh? How does it compare to some of the other switches you use/have used?


----------



## Jixr

I own nearly every cherry switch ( clears, reds blacks blues greens browns ) and have done many variations ( ergo clears, panda blacks, etc ) as well as Buckling springs.

I get a week to play with the board, and so far, the feel is amazing, but its very heavy ( coming from someone who prefers heavy cherry switches ) and the actuation seems slow. Cherrys reset themself pretty fast, and these feel like they take a little bit longer to reset after pressing a switch.

I don't think it will make a good gaming keyboard, but for writing and general computing it seems like it would work out well.

The build of the nova seems great too, the QFR was solid, and this thing is much more so.

Though the only thing that really worries me right now is the weight, my fingers feel pretty tired from using it so far today, and i feel like if a keyboard makes your fingers tired, then its not a good keyboard no matter how nice it is to type on.


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm surprised that it is so heavy. I would have expected the weight of the switch to be within the same range as the cherry switches.


----------



## kbros

Might be snagging a Poker 2 w/ clears off mechmarket. I think my obsessive checking has finally payed off. Wish me luck!


----------



## fleetfeather

I'd be down to swap out my clears for Gateron Yellows (super blacks), but I'm not down to solder crap


----------



## kbros

nvm he completely ignored my higher offer and sold it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'd be down to swap out my clears for Gateron Yellows (super blacks), but I'm not down to solder crap


You really think you could handle typing on that?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'd be down to swap out my clears for Gateron Yellows (super blacks), but I'm not down to solder crap


Bad idea. As much as I like heavy switches, anyone who tries to type on a full keyboard of super blacks will die within the first ten minutes.


----------



## kbros

Unless you've been doing finger-ups your hands will cry.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm guessing play with legos isn't a good enough prerequisite is it?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It's a pretty nice case and the pouch is a great addition to it. I'd be happy without it, but I'm definitely glad its there. I usually put a keycap puller, a usb cable and my G700s in the pouch.


I was looking at those sleeves when they were on Massdrop, but I doubted my G700S would fit in it. Now that you say yours fits fine, I think I'll have to pick one up on Amazon since the discount on Massdrop was minimal. And it would give me an excuse to take my keyboard to school.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I was looking at those sleeves when they were on Massdrop, but I doubted my G700S would fit in it. Now that you say yours fits fine, I think I'll have to pick one up on Amazon since the discount on Massdrop was minimal. And it would give me an excuse to take my keyboard to school.


It definitely fits in the pouch, but it also looks pretty ridiculous in there.



Kind of a bad picture, but I think it shows what I mean well enough. The G700s just makes it look a bit silly sticking out of the top like that.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It definitely fits in the pouch, but it also looks pretty ridiculous in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a bad picture, but I think it shows what I mean well enough. The G700s just makes it look a bit silly sticking out of the top like that.


Fair enough. Thanks for pointing that out. I think I'm going to go for it anyways because I'll be able to rest a lot more easily if I don't have my mouse sliding around in my backpack every single day.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It definitely fits in the pouch, but it also looks pretty ridiculous in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a bad picture, but I think it shows what I mean well enough. The G700s just makes it look a bit silly sticking out of the top like that.


It looks like you run a body disposal service.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It looks like you run a body disposal service.


Pretty small body to take up the size of a poker 2 and a g700s


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty small body to take up the size of a poker 2 and a g700s


We're talking about pygmies obviously.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Jixr

My new toy for the week.

CoolerMaster Novatouch with Dye sub Thick PBT caps ( cherry profile with my favorite feature, the pointy corners :O )

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4437_zps4ae98510.jpg.html

I have it for a week, so if anyone has any questions about it feel free to ask.

Seriously thinking about selling off one of my 60% keyboards to buy one for myself.


----------



## Angrychair

Really like those keycaps.


----------



## kbros

So pretty. My request for a sound vid still stands. ALSO, ordered my Poker 2 from qtan, white with MX blacks. So excite.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Really like those keycaps.


I second this.


----------



## Jixr

the keycaps on it are awesome, they were part of a GB a year or two ago from what I understand.

I'll def do a video, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So pretty. My request for a sound vid still stands. ALSO, ordered my Poker 2 from qtan, white with MX blacks. So excite.


It's an awesome keyboard.


----------



## connectwise

Would you rather get the Realforce 55g or the novatouch? Stock caps only.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I second this.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ducky-pbt-108-key-set

You can get/request them from here. Yeah they're great.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Would you rather get the Realforce 55g or the novatouch? Stock caps only.


I'd take the Realforce.


----------



## kbros

Is there any way we can get a mechanical keyboard related title for our profiles? Highlighted in the pic.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

buy an overclocked account or get 250 rep.


----------



## iSlayer

It takes 250 rep for custom titles?! Hay seuss... thought it was only like 150 for one.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Are you seriously just following me around everywhere?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My new toy for the week.
> 
> CoolerMaster Novatouch with Dye sub Thick PBT caps ( cherry profile with my favorite feature, the pointy corners :O )
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4437_zps4ae98510.jpg.html
> 
> I have it for a week, so if anyone has any questions about it feel free to ask.
> 
> Seriously thinking about selling off one of my 60% keyboards to buy one for myself.


Those keycaps are gorgeous! Such a pity that the Novatouch is only available as a TKL, since Realforce keyboards are difficult to get keycaps for.


----------



## fleetfeather

As a well-known member of the GH forums once said:

'60% keyboard 100% of the time'


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As a well-known member of the GH forums once said:
> 
> '60% keyboard 100% of the time'


To each their own. I use my numpad on a regular basis, so I find it necessary to have with my setups.


----------



## Prelim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Awesome! Let me know. I would love to add a reasonably priced model F to my collection.
> 
> I would have to sit in next to the JD 40 though for full comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for reference, that is a 60% wrist rest)


what mouse rest is that? @@


----------



## kbros

I mean we're a pretty decent sized subforum, we should get our own profile title.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> To each their own. I use my numpad on a regular basis, so I find it necessary to have with my setups.


It definitely takes an adjustment to get used to a 60% board. I certainly wouldn't use one at work due to the fact that I am programming some of the time. However, at home I'm getting along fine with my Poker II. The quality is great and I love that it takes up little space since I also have my Orbweaver Stealth on the desk full time.


----------



## kbros

I'm really feeling the oneness with cup rubber on my hp keyboard I borrowed from a friend.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prelim*
> 
> what mouse rest is that? @@


Made by Allsop: http://www.allsop.com/mousepads-and-wrist-rests/wrist-assist-black-/

I have been using it for years and love it. The bottom has a couple teflon pads to help it slide around just like the mouse.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It definitely takes an adjustment to get used to a 60% board. I certainly wouldn't use one at work due to the fact that I am programming some of the time. However, at home I'm getting along fine with my Poker II. The quality is great and I love that it takes up little space since I also have my Orbweaver Stealth on the desk full time.


I've tried twice to get used to a TKL, and both times even with 20 hours of use I just couldn't get past it, and the keyboards went back to the store's 7day return policy. I ~might~ add in a TKL when I get my new desk, but even that's doubtful, since I'm content with what I have - even if it won't fit when I get a joystick/throttle setup going with said new desk (well, if I do that). I use the numpad a great deal, and on a daily basis, even to the point that with some games I've been working on rebinds to use the numpad for some skills when a mouse isn't always all that necessary.

At work, or even in my djing rig I could consider it, but any kind of daily driver use the TKL format is just too restrictive for my tastes. I would sooner look into picking up an Orbweaver and modifying it so that it isn't garishly green for the backlight... Which is something I've already contemplated and might do.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've tried twice to get used to a TKL, and both times even with 20 hours of use I just couldn't get past it, and the keyboards went back to the store's 7day return policy. I ~might~ add in a TKL when I get my new desk, but even that's doubtful, since I'm content with what I have - even if it won't fit when I get a joystick/throttle setup going with said new desk (well, if I do that). I use the numpad a great deal, and on a daily basis, even to the point that with some games I've been working on rebinds to use the numpad for some skills when a mouse isn't always all that necessary.
> 
> At work, or even in my djing rig I could consider it, but any kind of daily driver use the TKL format is just too restrictive for my tastes. I would sooner look into picking up an Orbweaver and modifying it so that it isn't garishly green for the backlight... Which is something I've already contemplated and might do.


ha don't try 60% then. I try to get my friends to try 60's but they can't live without a keypad. If I did data entry or even network topology a lot, I would probably have to have a keypad too. But I just type a lot and like the desk room.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> ha don't try 60% then. I try to get my friends to try 60's but they can't live without a keypad. If I did data entry or even network topology a lot, I would probably have to have a keypad too. But I just type a lot and like the desk room.


I feel like I would rather buy an extra number pad (in addition to my TKL and/or 60%) to do data entry type stuff than get a full sized keyboard.


----------



## missalaire




----------



## dBlisse

I bought the Leopold FC660M from massdrop. It's not a true TKL and it's bugging me. I'm a programmer and I need Home/End keys, might have to sell this or find another use for it...

OTOH I think I love Greens


----------



## Nephalem

So I guess this would be the best place to ask about this, if one were to create a self-contained i.e. nothing outside the case. TKL Bluetooth Keyboard with a Phantom PCB, What Bluetooth controller and power source would you need, and what case would you use?

Also @Jixr any chance of a TKL version of those Acrylic plates you've been talking about making? Just out of curiosity.

Asking this because I figure some of you have though about it at some point and might point out something I haven't thought of/looked at.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> ha don't try 60% then. I try to get my friends to try 60's but they can't live without a keypad. If I did data entry or even network topology a lot, I would probably have to have a keypad too. But I just type a lot and like the desk room.


No escape/f1-f12 = no go.


----------



## fleetfeather

Esc is next to 1. F1-F12 is a modifier key away (capslock button is remapped to Fn on my poker 2).

Having F1-12 on the number row is more convenient than reaching for a dedicated row. In games, I can actually make use of F1-F5 now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Esc is next to 1. F1-F12 is a modifier key away (capslock button is remapped to Fn on my poker 2).
> 
> Having F1-12 on the number row is more convenient than reaching for a dedicated row. In games, I can actually make use of F1-F5 now


Then no tilde key.

I want one button escape, one button tilde, one button f1-f12.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then no tilde key.
> I want one button escape, one button tilde, one button f1-f12.


You're telling me it's too hard to hold fn and press a button? So how do you even Capitalize words at the beginning of a sentence? Shouldn't you cry for 1 button caps?

I suppose it is a tiny inconvenience but if you want a small keyboard you just deal with it, and you get used to it really quickly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> You're telling me it's too hard to hold fn and press a button? So how do you even Capitalize words at the beginning of a sentence? *Shouldn't you cry for 1 button caps?*


I believe that exists. It's called "shift"

My keyboard has two of them


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I believe that exists. It's called "shift"
> 
> My keyboard has two of them


LOL I know right, it's the same thing as pressing fn+1 for F1

Really the most annoying thing of a 60% board is having the arrow keys on fn, when typing a large amount, say a word document, and needing to navigate up and down, left and right, through text to make changes and corrections, I have gotten to where I just use the mouse instead half the time, on my Sprit60 though, I have the arrows bound to ESDF and it doesn't bother me as much as on the poker with them on WASD.


----------



## fleetfeather

it's actually easier on a poker II, since your "Fn modifier" can be moved next to the A key. F1-F5 is easier to hit than Shift 1-5; the modifier is on the home row.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> You're telling me it's too hard to hold fn and press a button? So how do you even Capitalize words at the beginning of a sentence? Shouldn't you cry for 1 button caps?
> 
> I suppose it is a tiny inconvenience but if you want a small keyboard you just deal with it, and you get used to it really quickly.












I'M STILL NOT HAPPY


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Also @Jixr any chance of a TKL version of those Acrylic plates you've been talking about making? Just out of curiosity.


Probably not, mainly because there really isn't a 'standard' for a plate design for a TKL, and I wouldn't feel comfortable designing one without a PCB and case in hand to make sure it all worked.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> LOL I know right, it's the same thing as pressing fn+1 for F1
> 
> Really the most annoying thing of a 60% board is having the arrow keys on fn, when typing a large amount, say a word document, and needing to navigate up and down, left and right, through text to make changes and corrections, I have gotten to where I just use the mouse instead half the time, on my Sprit60 though, I have the arrows bound to ESDF and it doesn't bother me as much as on the poker with them on WASD.


On all my 60's, I put the arrow keys as Right shift ( up ) Win key ( left) opt key ( down ) and control ( right )

Its the pokerX's default layout, and I just adapted it to my korean 60's.

Unfortunately you can use that layout on a poker2 though due to its FN key placement.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> On all my 60's, I put the arrow keys as Right shift ( up ) Win key ( left) opt key ( down ) and control ( right )
> 
> Its the pokerX's default layout, and I just adapted it to my korean 60's.
> 
> Unfortunately you can use that layout on a poker2 though due to its FN key placement.


I did something similar on my infinity keyboard,and I like it a lot. The only issue was that it is a real pain to write the configs because it has to be done on an arch Linux command line VM and there are lots of bugs in the compiling process, not to mention that it is rather difficult to understand how the key mapping and layers work.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> On all my 60's, I put the arrow keys as Right shift ( up ) Win key ( left) opt key ( down ) and control ( right )
> 
> Its the pokerX's default layout, and I just adapted it to my korean 60's.
> 
> Unfortunately you can use that layout on a poker2 though due to its FN key placement.


How is the build quality of Pokers compared to Ducky Mini?

If I do get 60% then I'm very likely going to take out the case and put in a Tex aluminum case. So I guess I'm asking for PCB build quality.









I mean... I GUESS I could rebind f6/f9 for Skyrim to the [ and ] brackets... console to like... apostrophe. Backslash can be prnt screen? I don't know of a software that could do that smoothly but I'm pretty sure it exists somewhere.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

is it bad that I haven't played with my poker II's settings and just used it as is?


----------



## Jixr

The ducky mini will not fit a tex case without severe modification.

and for your software config, Autohotkey could handle all that.


----------



## 24Valvole

Anyone here know how to open an SMK Monterey switch without destroying it? I cleaned the back of my Minitouch's PCB a couple of days ago and gave it a test run. All the keys work, but some of them feel very sticky, certainly much more so than the Montereys on my Chicony KB-5181. I want to take them apart and relubricate them. Judging by the light brown color of the residue I cleaned off of the PCB, I'd say someone spilled coffee on it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How is the build quality of Pokers compared to Ducky Mini?
> If I do get 60% then I'm very likely going to take out the case and put in a Tex aluminum case. So I guess I'm asking for PCB build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... I GUESS I could rebind f6/f9 for Skyrim to the [ and ] brackets... console to like... apostrophe. Backslash can be prnt screen? I don't know of a software that could do that smoothly but I'm pretty sure it exists somewhere.


KBC internal build quality is probably the only one i haven't had issues with personally (Corsair, Filco, Noppoo, Matias).

Autohotkey is super simple to make rebind scripts for. Sharpkeys is even easier to use for this purpose, and rebinds keys at the registry level (no scripts adding extra capture layers or using system resources).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> is it bad that I haven't played with my poker II's settings and just used it as is?


yes


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The ducky mini will not fit a tex case without severe modification.


That might be a dealbreaker for me.









No Tex TKL case until end of Spring. I'll be waiting for a while then...


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> is it bad that I haven't played with my poker II's settings and just used it as is?


Ha we should start a super exclusive club, because I use mine as is also.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Ha we should start a super exclusive club, because I use mine as is also.


I did for a couple of months until a few weeks ago when I realized I could swap command (win) and caps lock. So much better when using it with my laptop.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I did for a couple of months until a few weeks ago when I realized I could swap command (win) and caps lock. So much better when using it with my laptop.


it's probably worse that I have a sprit60 and all I have programmed on it is a copy of a poker ii... Lol


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I did for a couple of months until a few weeks ago when I realized I could swap command (win) and caps lock. So much better when using it with my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> it's probably worse that I have a sprit60 and all I have programmed on it is a copy of a poker ii... Lol
Click to expand...

I have a completely different problem. Since my first 60% board is fully programmable with almost infinite layers, I would not be able to stand using something like the Poker II because I am so used to my custom layout.


----------



## Jixr

the pokerx still has the best original 60% keyboard layout. built in arrow keys ftw.

Also my maimi keycaps came in, they... are... ugly! and they are awesome. I need to buy more keyboards, I have too many keycap sets now.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the pokerx still has the best original 60% keyboard layout. built in arrow keys ftw.
> 
> Also my maimi keycaps came in, they... are... ugly! and they are awesome. I need to buy more keyboards, I have too many keycap sets now.


My arrow keys are exactly the same on my infinity keyboard as they are on the poker x. On default layer I have up on RShift, down on opt, left onRWin, and right on RCtrl. On the FN layer I have WASD remapped to arrows too because I was not sure which I was going to like better at the time of making the layout.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its a good layout. My 2 koreans follow that layout, and I have 2 pokerX's. I don't like the poker2's because you can't use that layout, but hopefully with the poker3 you can use it. I'd find a 60% really hard to use without dedicated arrow keys.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Ha we should start a super exclusive club, because I use mine as is also.


Guess I can't join because I have set my Poker II to use the Windows key as a second function key. Other than that I haven't messed with programming it or using the other DIP switches. So far I am "enjoying my feeling" (gotta love dat Engrish). Having to use a function key to access the arrows takes getting used to but having the second function key helps a lot.


----------



## Angrychair

Eh win key as fn is basically built in


----------



## Jixr

I always re-map my left win key to another control key, much more comfortable to use for me and makes switching between OSX and windows less of a hassle.


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I always re-map my left win key to another control key, much more comfortable to use for me and makes switching between OSX and windows less of a hassle.


My gosh, what a great idea to put a stop to my hitting the damn thing when i want the ctrl key!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> You're telling me it's too hard to hold fn and press a button? So how do you even Capitalize words at the beginning of a sentence? Shouldn't you cry for 1 button caps?
> 
> I suppose it is a tiny inconvenience but if you want a small keyboard you just deal with it, and you get used to it really quickly.


It's hard when you have to not let go of your mouse and the Fn is on the right side of the keyboard, where your left hand cannot reach.

Off reddit:


----------



## Paradigm84

The poll is now live for the Feb '15 KOTM here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1539289/keyboard-of-the-month-february-15

Also, in future, you need to *enter all of the mods done to the board in the form*, not just some of them and put 'etc..' at the end. From now on I'm just going to be using what you submit in the form, so if you don't list all the mods, then I'm not going to be putting them down for your entry.


----------



## kbros

Voted


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its a good layout. My 2 koreans follow that layout, and I have 2 pokerX's. I don't like the poker2's because you can't use that layout, but hopefully with the poker3 you can use it. I'd find a 60% really hard to use without dedicated arrow keys.


The poker 3 (actually called the pok3r) will supposedly have fully programmable FN and PN layers. I have also seen that it will only be shipping with a metal case, so it will be rather expensive compared to the poker2. They have actually already stopped making the poker 2, but in theory you can still get one if you special order it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I've been reading a bit and waiting for the pok3r to be for sale.

I may still try to pick up another pokerx in the meantime though. I prefer PCB mount keyboards.

Man, the Miami keyset is super bright, crazy neon pink. Looks kinda cool though.

EDIT: man, if I didn't have bad luck, i wouldnt have any luck at all, just noticed my spacebar has a crack in it, and mk's CS is horrible and a PITA to get a replacement. Have to box the entire set up and ship it back out and get a whole new set.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> I bought the Leopold FC660M from massdrop. It's not a true TKL and it's bugging me. I'm a programmer and I need Home/End keys, might have to sell this or find another use for it...
> 
> OTOH I think I love Greens


Maybe you can cancel your order and go for the KBP V80 instead.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's hard when you have to not let go of your mouse and the Fn is on the right side of the keyboard, where your left hand cannot reach.
> 
> Off reddit:


how'd you get a selfie of me?


----------



## MooMoo

Anybody have experience with Elitekeyboards MechLube 2? And/or their soft-landing pads vs/with o-rings?

I wonder would that lube help for nice smoothness. I don't have any noises or problems, than slight friction when pressing keys from 'wrong' angle (not straight from top), which isn't big deal. I just like to make stuff optimal









Are those soft-landing pads usable with o-rings? Or are they better?

Anybody have suggestions for g710+ WASD key replacement, like being same size/height? I would like to have colorful keys (red, teal, or bright green). Led coming throught would be also nice, as I have them on keyboard. I consider to replace all keys too.


----------



## kbros

Any wasd keys of the same profile would work.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Anybody have experience with Elitekeyboards MechLube 2? And/or their soft-landing pads vs/with o-rings?
> 
> I wonder would that lube help for nice smoothness. I don't have any noises or problems, than slight friction when pressing keys from 'wrong' angle (not straight from top), which isn't big deal. I just like to make stuff optimal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those soft-landing pads usable with o-rings? Or are they better?
> 
> Anybody have suggestions for g710+ WASD key replacement, like being same size/height? I would like to have colorful keys (red, teal, or bright green). Led coming throught would be also nice, as I have them on keyboard. I consider to replace all keys too.


i used the MechLube 2 on the blackwidow (i sold it today







) and it did the job, the old lube was nasty


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Maybe you can cancel your order and go for the KBP V80 instead.


Already shipped and sitting at my desk D:

I have a couple of other boards already so I'm really just looking to get nicer looking keyboards when I buy, and the metallic-y blue Leopold looks great. It's just hard to use day to day for coding. Maybe this is a good time to learn vim...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Maybe you can cancel your order and go for the KBP V80 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Already shipped and sitting at my desk D:
> 
> I have a couple of other boards already so I'm really just looking to get nicer looking keyboards when I buy, and the metallic-y blue Leopold looks great. It's just hard to use day to day for coding. Maybe this is a good time to learn vim...
Click to expand...

Bro, I can do Emacs with my poker II, I'm pretty sure you can vim on your fc660m


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Bro, I can do Emacs with my poker II, I'm pretty sure you can vim on your fc660m


I meant like it would be better for me to learn how to use VIm rather than being sad about the lack of home/end since there's no home/end keys.

If anything, I'm only using it at work and I have a full-sized membrane if I really need to, but learning Vim means I might be able to get a HHKB at some point :3


----------



## BoredErica

Any 60% keyboard that fits a standard Poker II aftermarket case that has red leds and is very durable?


----------



## kbros

V60.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Any wasd keys of the same profile would work.


How do I know what profile they are? It's hard to tell from picture.


----------



## connectwise

"kinda cool" shouldn't be something that fits the description of that cost so much, re those keycaps.

Why are people so fixated on 60% keyboards? Shouldn't most of us value function over form?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> "kinda cool" shouldn't be something that fits the description of that cost so much, re those keycaps.
> 
> Why are people so fixated on 60% keyboards? Shouldn't most of us value function over form?


60% keyboards are boss yo.

And if keyboards are your hobby, why not make them look however you want?

I could ask the same about the watercooling systems, both custom and closed.


----------



## connectwise

The point was it doesn't function properly.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

What do you mean by not functioning properly? that's what I'm not getting.


----------



## kbros

Bottom line, a 60% board can do everything a TKL can do, it just takes extra steps to do it. It's not any less functional, it just requires an extra button press or 2. Everyone should be able to use whatever kb they like.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The point was it doesn't function properly.


I don't understand what that means. Ergonomics is another factor.

My concern is that a small 60% keyboard will type like a small, lightweight keyboard. I want a keyboard that can seriously, legitimately be used as a weapon.


----------



## kbros

Then buy an aluminum case, or a handgun.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I would get an aluminum case for my Poker II, but at the price of another 60%, is it really worth it?









unless there are cheaper alternatives I am not aware of.


----------



## Angrychair

Grew curious of the foam mod I hear of that people do to the Poker's. Dismantled mine to try it out. Man this thing sounds way better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I would get an aluminum case for my Poker II, but at the price of another 60%, is it really worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless there are cheaper alternatives I am not aware of.


If I keep my poker ii I'll probably pick one up eventually. Today when I foam modded mine I noticed that without the keyboard/plate installed, the plastic case is slightly warped.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Grew curious of the foam mod I hear of that people do to the Poker's. Dismantled mine to try it out. Man this thing sounds way better.
> If I keep my poker ii I'll probably pick one up eventually. *Today when I foam modded mine I noticed that without the keyboard/plate installed, the plastic case is slightly warped*.


This is pretty normal.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I would get an aluminum case for my Poker II, but at the price of another 60%, is it really worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless there are cheaper alternatives I am not aware of.


Considering I'm considering some custom Koreans, $300 seems like a bargain.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Considering I'm considering some custom Koreans, $300 seems like a bargain.


My Sprit60 ran me about $300 with keycaps.

Forgot pic of poker foam mod



I found another softer foam material i may test also to see if there is a difference. It's softer and more like sound dampening foam you'd see in a studio. This stuff I used was a harder packing style foam.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> My Sprit60 ran me about $300 with keycaps.
> 
> Forgot pic of poker foam mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found another softer foam material i may test also to see if there is a difference. It's softer and more like sound dampening foam you'd see in a studio. This stuff I used was a harder packing style foam.


Where did you get the foam from? Is it a significant/noticeable difference?


----------



## Angrychair

I scavenged it out of a laptop shipping box, that had modular inserts for different size laptops.

Yes it'd very noticable


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I scavenged it out of a laptop shipping box, that had modular inserts for different size laptops.
> 
> Yes it'd very noticable


Just a difference in sound or is there a difference in feel as well?


----------



## Jixr

use modeling clay, kills sound and also adds a nice bit of weight to the keyboard.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just a difference in sound or is there a difference in feel as well?


Just sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> use modeling clay, kills sound and also adds a nice bit of weight to the keyboard.


Personally the poker ii is heavy enough for me. It stays put. But that's a great idea.


----------



## Wolfsbora

You guys are making me want to try out the foam and then the clay mods...







Great suggestions. +1 to both.


----------



## kbros

Did you guys see this is back on massdrop? If it gets down to $50 I'm buying one. Also you can scratch off the ugly logo VERY easily so that's a plus.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Did you guys see this is back on massdrop? If it gets down to $50 I'm buying one. Also you can scratch off the ugly logo VERY easily so that's a plus.


If I needed a keyboard I'd definitely consider it, but I still have too many as it is, and I'd like to keep consolidating so that I can put the money elsewhere.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't understand what that means. Ergonomics is another factor.
> 
> My concern is that a small 60% keyboard will type like a small, lightweight keyboard. I want a keyboard that can seriously, legitimately be used as a weapon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Then buy an aluminum case, or a handgun.


1. Buy two sets of ErgoDoxes.
2. Use as boxing gloves taped to hands.
3. ???
4. Profit.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo, some good luck came with my normal bad luck.
Bought a keycap set from mechanicalkeyboards.com and the spacebar was cracked, emailed them and they are mailing me a replacement.

Last time I had an issue with them I ended up having to buy a whole new keycap set, and then returning the old set for a refund.

Glad they fixed up their CS a little bit.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Whoo, some good luck came with my normal bad luck.
> Bought a keycap set from mechanicalkeyboards.com and the spacebar was cracked, emailed them and they are mailing me a replacement.
> 
> Last time I had an issue with them I ended up having to buy a whole new keycap set, and then returning the old set for a refund.
> 
> Glad they fixed up their CS a little bit.


When I bought my DS3 from there, they sent me two extra keycap pullers, a mechcanicalkeyboards.com keycap, and one or two other nice things. I was surprised.


----------



## kbros

I guess they've really stepped up their game in the last few months. Or so I heard. I know that one of the reps is really active on reddit and is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Blaise170

Took some quick pictures of the Keycool keycap set I bought. I think I liked the rainbow set better, but the white backlighting makes this set have a nice "icy" feeling to it.


----------



## Jixr

wish I had a little bit more play money on hand. Found a left handed cherry keyboard on my local CL for $50, though it has the big enter so keycap replacement is pretty much out the window.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Did you guys see this is back on massdrop? If it gets down to $50 I'm buying one. Also you can scratch off the ugly logo VERY easily so that's a plus.


That is a good deal, I think I'll jump on it too, when it reaches that price, just to try out kailh for myself.


----------



## Jixr

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4440_zpsk5tl2ujw.jpg.html

Man, the pink in this thing is super bright, really hard to read the legends since its so harsh on your eyes.


----------



## cephelix

Hey guys, just got back from Tokyo and bought a Filco 22-key numpad. So now I can use the PBT keycaps that came with by spare Ducky cap set. Only problem now is that the numpad has extra keys that I don't have spares for nor do the ones I have, have the correct height. So the ESC, TAB, Backspace, =, 0 & 00 keys are stock while the rest are PBT...any ideas where I could purchase caps of the correct height in PBT?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wish I had a little bit more play money on hand. Found a left handed cherry keyboard on my local CL for $50, *though it has the big enter so keycap replacement is pretty much out the window*.


Still not a bad deal! I still love my steelseries 6Gv2 with red MX cherrys. If you find a source for big enter keycaps I'd love to use it!


----------



## Jixr

If I can find out if its pcb mounted I'll pick it up for parts.


----------



## wes1099

If I get aluminium spacebar, will I need a heavier spring to get the normal MX black feel back since the aluminum spacebar is so heavy?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> If I get aluminium spacebar, will I need a heavier spring to get the normal MX black feel back since the aluminum spacebar is so heavy?


I have one, I didn't find any problem with using it alongside my regular switches. I only used the spacebar with mx blacks though, so I can't say for sure how it will feel with a lighter switch.
( though I can find out for you if you're really interested )

It also give the spacebar a loud CLANG sound when you use it, which I kinda like.

Though most alum spacebars are 7x long, so make sure you find one that fits the board you plan on using it with.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have one, I didn't find any problem with using it alongside my regular switches. I only used the spacebar with mx blacks though, so I can't say for sure how it will feel with a lighter switch.
> ( though I can find out for you if you're really interested )
> 
> It also give the spacebar a loud CLANG sound when you use it, which I kinda like.
> 
> Though most alum spacebars are 7x long, so make sure you find one that fits the board you plan on using it with.


Cool. I am using mx blacks too, I really like them. The stabilizer mod I did on my model M also gives the space bar a nice 'clang' to each key press. Geekkeys.com has 6.25u aluminium space bars by the way.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats who I got mine from. good seller and good quality products.


----------



## HesterDW

Graduated to blank keycaps today. Now I just need a light grey 6.5u spacebar. I actually kinda like the sound the long shift makes as a spacebar though.


----------



## kbros

Hurry up and ship qtan! I'm dying with this hp kb.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Hurry up and ship qtan! I'm dying with this hp kb.


It is completely normal for him to take a while to ship.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Hurry up and ship qtan! I'm dying with this hp kb.


What board did you get? Also, you subbed to h3h3productions?


----------



## kbros

1. White Poker 2 MX Blacks

2. YES!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Graduated to blank keycaps today. Now I just need a light grey 6.5u spacebar. I actually kinda like the sound the long shift makes as a spacebar though.


----------



## methebest

So i got my first mechanical keyboard a few days ago, while i was planing on getting a ducky(was waiting for tkl shine 4) for my first i really needed a keyboard and this was wasn't that expensive.(and i saw no point getting another cheap rubber dome even though my other is like 1000km away.)

Got a Rapoo V500 which has yellow kalih switches(I think) which are pretty close to cherry reds would have preferred them being closer to blacks though. The fact its tkl is a plus and while I'm not a huge fan of orange it actually looks nice.

And now for a terrible picture that doesn't do it justice.


The font is a bit to chunky for my liking though. And even if it is of questionable quality it only needs to last a year for when i get a year of the monkey ducky.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> Got a Rapoo V500 .


I'm sorry.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hey man, sometimes the most reliable mechs end up coming from the strangest places. Interesting purchase!


----------



## Jixr

reliable? you can't even change the keycaps on it. Its a mass produced board that goes under many names and brands, they are garbage.


----------



## fleetfeather

changing keycaps = reliability









so it's OEM manufacturers for many different brands, how is that a crime?


----------



## Jixr

because its a crap keyboard.
( I was sent one from that company to review, and it broke on me within 3 days, the PCB is the cheapest assembled thing on the planet )

Its only good for salvaging switches out of. ( even then they are only kahil switches )


----------



## fleetfeather

the circular logic is real

"it's an unreliable board because X and Y"
"but X and Y aren't relevant to reliability, so what's up?"
"it's a crap board"

haha


----------



## Jixr

well if you really want to get into it, read my review on it.
<---

Crap PCB, crap components, cheap plate ( only the top half is painted, so the back side will rust ) stabilizers that break, all that pretty much qualifies as not being reliable.
I don't crap on keyboards, but I'd much rather have a razer or a cheap rubber dome for reliability than those boards.


----------



## fleetfeather

I see where you're going with this... but:

None of those things were mentioned in your review. I just Ctrl-F'd "PCB", "Components", and "Plate" and had no hits.
Stabilisers discussion was limited to their aftermarket-ness and the fact that you broke one when removing a keycap, which for sure is an issue if you want to replace caps.

You say you don't crap on keyboards, but you _seem_ to be crapping on a keyboard atm


----------



## Jixr

For the price of those keyboards, you're much better off just getting a QFR or something used.


----------



## Jixr

So My week with the novatouch is up, and I'm working on a review which I'll have posted sometime tomorrow.

Someone was wanting a video showing the difference in sound, so I busted out the old 8mm and came up with a little something.
I kinda hate typing videos, because they don't really do much, and often are kinda crap qualtiy ( I'm no film maker though )
I did however use an independent microphone that was boomed over the keyboards, and is a much more accurate sound recording that what you would get using a cameras on board microphone.


----------



## kbros

What jixr is trying to explain here is that the keyboard is one of many mass produced cheap chinese keyboards. The stuff you see flooding aliexpress, bangood, and ebay. NONE of them are even equivalent to razer in quality, and razer is bottom rung when it comes to name brand keyboards. If youre looking for things wrong with this board, you might as well look at the hundreds of other knock off boards that could have even been manufactured in the same chinese factory.


----------



## kbros

Thanks for making the video!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Thanks for making the video!


I had to flim it with my EOS-M, I still have my DSLR, but I don't have any lens's for it anymore. The M's video features kinda suck compared to my big cam.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So My week with the novatouch is up, and I'm working on a review which I'll have posted sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Someone was wanting a video showing the difference in sound, so I busted out the old 8mm and came up with a little something.
> I kinda hate typing videos, because they don't really do much, and often are kinda crap qualtiy ( I'm no film maker though )
> I did however use an independent microphone that was boomed over the keyboards, and is a much more accurate sound recording that what you would get using a cameras on board microphone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice video, one question that you didn't mention did those switches have O-rings on them or not? From the sound I'd guess the Clears did but the Blacks and Reds seemed a little loud.

Also you're on lucky person, I wish I had gotten my monitor when they were Crossover and Glossy







instead I ended up with a Matte Qnix that can't OC for hell.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Nice video, one question that you didn't mention did those switches have O-rings on them or not? From the sound I'd guess the Clears did but the Blacks and Reds seemed a little loud.
> 
> Also you're on lucky person, I wish I had gotten my monitor when they were Crossover and Glossy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead I ended up with a Matte Qnix that can't OC for hell.


Sorry, I guess I should have clarified that.

None of the keyboards had o-rings, and all of them were using different keycap sets, and keycaps and cases can really alter the sound of a keyboard.
( I can't OC my monitor more than 10% ) I have a crossover and 2 shimians ( they are at work ) Glossy for life!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 1. White Poker 2 MX Blacks
> 
> 2. YES!


I've been trying to make excuses to buy a Poker II for like 2 years but I know Ill barely use it. Great purchase, keep it up, proud of you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


----------



## Angrychair

I love the extra desk space you get from rocking smaller keyboards. I have switched do using two on my desk. I put my K70 back in the retail box and probably will sell it. My Code is stored in it's Grafiti case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah man, why stuff around with 104-key keyboards when you can save space with a pair of 61-key keyboards on your desk


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I love the extra desk space you get from rocking smaller keyboards. I have switched do using two on my desk. I put my K70 back in the retail box and probably will sell it. My Code is stored in it's Grafiti case.


"I love the extra desk space you get..."
"I have switched to using two on my desk."

Wait, what? Why?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I've been trying to make excuses to buy a Poker II for like 2 years but I know Ill barely use it. Great purchase, keep it up, proud of you!


Nice mod!

ALSO. Does anyone know how to sleeve a mini usb cable. I want to make a cable like the pexon ones. I want to know if I need to remove the usb casings on the end or if I can just slide the sleeve over.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice mod!
> 
> ALSO. Does anyone know how to sleeve a mini usb cable. I want to make a cable like the pexon ones. I want to know if I need to remove the usb casings on the end or if I can just slide the sleeve over.


You can slide the sleeve over. You just have to get sleeving that is the right gauge. The most important part is getting a big enough heatshrink to go over the ends.


----------



## kbros

Alright thanks!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Alright thanks!


let me know how it works out for ya, I think I might do it to my poker II as well, since my other 2 keyboards already have sleeved usb cables lol.


----------



## Blaise170

I have two full size keyboards on my desk because I have three desktops. I don't know what I'll do once I get my card fixed in the third one.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have two full size keyboards on my desk because I have three desktops. I don't know what I'll do once I get my card fixed in the third one.


Then you get a KVM


----------



## Wolfsbora

In regard to desk space: it is nice using a smaller board if you have other peripherals on your desk. My Orbweaver Stealth sits to the left of my Poker II and I have a larger mousepad for my RAT 7 to the right. I also like to be able to use the rest of the desk space for any projects that I am working on. Plus, think about how often you use the other 40% of your keyboard. Some of you quite often, and even I do at work, but at home this works much better for me. Just my


----------



## Paradigm84

Jixr is making me want a Novatouch even more.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> "I love the extra desk space you get..."
> "I have switched to using two on my desk."
> 
> Wait, what? Why?


2 computers 1 desk


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Jixr is making me want a Novatouch even more.


Jixr is the master of peer pressure. I was completely content with my steelseries until I couldn't fight the peer pressure any longer!







Now I have this awesome little guy in front of me:


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Then you get a KVM


But then I don't have as much money to spend on keyboards.


----------



## HesterDW

Multi-PC Master Race!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have two full size keyboards on my desk because I have three desktops. I don't know what I'll do once I get my card fixed in the third one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> In regard to desk space: it is nice using a smaller board if you have other peripherals on your desk. My Orbweaver Stealth sits to the left of my Poker II and I have a larger mousepad for my RAT 7 to the right. I also like to be able to use the rest of the desk space for any projects that I am working on. Plus, think about how often you use the other 40% of your keyboard. Some of you quite often, and even I do at work, but at home this works much better for me. Just my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 2 computers 1 desk


Makes sense. Love that board on the right btw.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 2 computers 1 desk


There's a joke in here, I know it...


----------



## Nephalem

Hey guys, anybody have any ideas on how I could get my mitts on a set of Blank Black/White PBT Keycaps? Looking for something with White Alphas and Black Mods?
Or would I be better off getting 2 full sets one Black one White and using what I want from each?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> There's a joke in here, I know it...


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone recommend me a white keyboard?


----------



## missalaire

What switch preference and TKL or full size flavor?


----------



## davcc22

So can anyone help me work out where to solder a wire from my k key on a dead xt to the controller?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

So in a recent Massdrop I finally took the plunge and bought a keyboard I have wanted in my collection for a long time, a KBC Poker II.

The particular variant going was a white one with MX Clear switches which isn't really to my liking, but the time was right, the price was right so I bought it anyway. It arrived this week and as soon as I picked it up yesterday I set about modding it. Instead of buying new key caps right away I decided to try an experiment instead. So I ran out and bought 2 cans of Plasti-Dip. One in red for the keycaps and one in anthracite for the case. I have been wanting to try Plasti-Dip on something for a while and figured this was a good enough excuse to do it.

So I set about pulling the keyboard apart and used double sided tape to stick the keys down on some cardboard. I also tried this with the case, but realised I would be missing the top lip of the case that way so I made a little X bipod out of cardboard to suspend it up in the air a bit so I could spray all the surfaces needed (Not pictured, sorry). I made sure to put some tape over the threaded screw holes inside the case however so that they didn't get all filled up.

For my thoughts and observations on the process. I am very happy with how the colours of the keyboard came out now that it's all together, but as you can see in some of the last pictures, the edges on the bottoms of the keycaps isn't all that great after being pulled from the cardboard. In the future I would get a bunch of switch stems and glue them to a wooden board to allow the bottom edges of the keycaps to remain suspended in the air, I would also space them out more so it's easier to get the needed coverage per keycap without adjacent ones blocking the spray.
Another thing I was really curious about was how Plasti-Dip would feel on the keycaps while typing. It has a sort of rubbery feeling that is quite grippy, very different to plain keycaps. Also, with all this Plasti-Dip on them the keycaps are really quiet now, they almost seem to reduce the sound of the rebound on the key after hitting it, one of the shortcomings of O-rings. I have a couple of sample O-rings in a box somewhere, I might have to get them out and see how it sounds with reduced compression and rebound noise.









Future Plans - I would like to do either Ergo Clear modded switches or convert them to blues. I'm also probably going to pick up a low profile aluminium case for it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> So in a recent Massdrop I finally took the plunge and bought a keyboard I have wanted in my collection for a long time, a KBC Poker II.
> 
> The particular variant going was a white one with MX Clear switches which isn't really to my liking, but the time was right, the price was right so I bought it anyway. It arrived this week and as soon as I picked it up yesterday I set about modding it. Instead of buying new key caps right away I decided to try an experiment instead. So I ran out and bought 2 cans of Plasti-Dip. One in red for the keycaps and one in anthracite for the case. I have been wanting to try Plasti-Dip on something for a while and figured this was a good enough excuse to do it.
> 
> So I set about pulling the keyboard apart and used double sided tape to stick the keys down on some cardboard. I also tried this with the case, but realised I would be missing the top lip of the case that way so I made a little X bipod out of cardboard to suspend it up in the air a bit so I could spray all the surfaces needed (Not pictured, sorry). I made sure to put some tape over the threaded screw holes inside the case however so that they didn't get all filled up.
> 
> For my thoughts and observations on the process. I am very happy with how the colours of the keyboard came out now that it's all together, but as you can see in some of the last pictures, the edges on the bottoms of the keycaps isn't all that great after being pulled from the cardboard. In the future I would get a bunch of switch stems and glue them to a wooden board to allow the bottom edges of the keycaps to remain suspended in the air, I would also space them out more so it's easier to get the needed coverage per keycap without adjacent ones blocking the spray.
> Another thing I was really curious about was how Plasti-Dip would feel on the keycaps while typing. It has a sort of rubbery feeling that is quite grippy, very different to plain keycaps. Also, with all this Plasti-Dip on them the keycaps are really quiet now, they almost seem to reduce the sound of the rebound on the key after hitting it, one of the shortcomings of O-rings. I have a couple of sample O-rings in a box somewhere, I might have to get them out and see how it sounds with reduced compression and rebound noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Plans - I would like to do either Ergo Clear modded switches or convert them to blues. I'm also probably going to pick up a low profile aluminium case for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics


The result is beautiful! though i'm sure JIXR would chime in a bit saying never to plastidip the keyboard....


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> The result is beautiful! though i'm sure JIXR would chime in a bit saying never to plastidip the keyboard....


Thanks, I agree, that it has come out quite well. Yes, I knew there would be mixed feelings about using Plasti-Dip on a keyboard, but hey, it's removable whenever I want. I already pulled it off and redid the case once during the process and it comes of perfectly so I don't have any worries about the future mods on it. Atleast this way I don't have to stick with stock white while I shop for a new case and keycaps that I like.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> So in a recent Massdrop I finally took the plunge and bought a keyboard I have wanted in my collection for a long time, a KBC Poker II.
> 
> The particular variant going was a white one with MX Clear switches which isn't really to my liking, but the time was right, the price was right so I bought it anyway. It arrived this week and as soon as I picked it up yesterday I set about modding it. Instead of buying new key caps right away I decided to try an experiment instead. So I ran out and bought 2 cans of Plasti-Dip. One in red for the keycaps and one in anthracite for the case. I have been wanting to try Plasti-Dip on something for a while and figured this was a good enough excuse to do it.
> 
> So I set about pulling the keyboard apart and used double sided tape to stick the keys down on some cardboard. I also tried this with the case, but realised I would be missing the top lip of the case that way so I made a little X bipod out of cardboard to suspend it up in the air a bit so I could spray all the surfaces needed (Not pictured, sorry). I made sure to put some tape over the threaded screw holes inside the case however so that they didn't get all filled up.
> 
> For my thoughts and observations on the process. I am very happy with how the colours of the keyboard came out now that it's all together, but as you can see in some of the last pictures, the edges on the bottoms of the keycaps isn't all that great after being pulled from the cardboard. In the future I would get a bunch of switch stems and glue them to a wooden board to allow the bottom edges of the keycaps to remain suspended in the air, I would also space them out more so it's easier to get the needed coverage per keycap without adjacent ones blocking the spray.
> Another thing I was really curious about was how Plasti-Dip would feel on the keycaps while typing. It has a sort of rubbery feeling that is quite grippy, very different to plain keycaps. Also, with all this Plasti-Dip on them the keycaps are really quiet now, they almost seem to reduce the sound of the rebound on the key after hitting it, one of the shortcomings of O-rings. I have a couple of sample O-rings in a box somewhere, I might have to get them out and see how it sounds with reduced compression and rebound noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Plans - I would like to do either Ergo Clear modded switches or convert them to blues. I'm also probably going to pick up a low profile aluminium case for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That is the keyboard I was looking into buying. How much did you get it for and is the Massdrop deal over?


----------



## Angrychair

I think it looks good minus the bad edges where the keycaps got stuck down and the plastidip ripped. If you suspended the keycaps from the stem somehow, then they would have been perfect. But I can see how that would be hard... Hmm, trying to think of a way to do this. I have a blank set of PBT DSA from SP I could paint.

cardboard with needles sticking through it to set all the keycaps on might work.

As far as wanting to go ergo clear, give it time. I thought the same thing at first, but after a month I don't like soft springs any more, and prefer clears now over browns, and I'm typing on custom mx whites with 78g korean gold springs


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> So can anyone help me work out where to solder a wire from my k key on a dead xt to the controller?


so are the traces to the PCB broken/lifted/fried on that switch? its a pretty easy fix actually. You don't need to solder the wire to the controller, you just need to jump it from one of the other nearby keys.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> though i'm sure JIXR would chime in a bit saying never to plastidip the keyboard....


Man, I feel like I'm starting to get a bad rap around here lol.

It looks fantastic. ( I just would rather do a more lasting and durable solution myself, but whatevs )


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That is the keyboard I was looking into buying. How much did you get it for and is the Massdrop deal over?


My Poker II with Clears and LEDs was about $134 IIRC, not including shipping. It was about $110 without LEDs. The deal is over right now. It may not come back since the Pok3r is on the horizon. You'll have to check Massdrop every once in a while, since it sounds like they had the Poker II deal every few months.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> My Poker II with Clears and LEDs was about $134 IIRC, not including shipping. It was about $110 without LEDs. The deal is over right now. It may not come back since the Pok3r is on the horizon. You'll have to check Massdrop every once in a while, since it sounds like they had the Poker II deal every few months.


It would've been nice if there was only 2 sorts of Pokers with Clears:

- those that were modded by enthusiasts
- those that were part of a limited MD run, with a numbered plate on the bottom of the case


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> That is the keyboard I was looking into buying. How much did you get it for and is the Massdrop deal over?


Um, by the time I covered shipping and had it converted to Aussie Dollars it came out to about $175 for me with our poor exchange rate. So I want to say something like $130US back when I bought it? Sorry, it was a few months ago and my memory on the exact price is a little foggy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I think it looks good minus the bad edges where the keycaps got stuck down and the plastidip ripped. If you suspended the keycaps from the stem somehow, then they would have been perfect. But I can see how that would be hard... Hmm, trying to think of a way to do this. I have a blank set of PBT DSA from SP I could paint.
> 
> cardboard with needles sticking through it to set all the keycaps on might work.
> 
> As far as wanting to go ergo clear, give it time. I thought the same thing at first, but after a month I don't like soft springs any more, and prefer clears now over browns, and I'm typing on custom mx whites with 78g korean gold springs


Thanks! Yeah, I am disappointed with how those edges came up after sticking it down. Ohwell, learn for next time hey. I was thinking that next time I'll build something with key stems to raise them off the ground and keep them secure.

My favourite switches are blues and reds as I find I really like the light spring feel. I've been using blues at home for about 5 years now and really love them. I don't have a keyboard with reds, but my brother does and I also always enjoy typing on his keyboard. This Poker II is going into the office for my work PC where I've had black switches which despite my best efforts, I have not been able to enjoy since the day I bought it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, I feel like I'm starting to get a bad rap around here lol.
> 
> It looks fantastic. ( I just would rather do a more lasting and durable solution myself, but whatevs )


Thanks man!







Yeah, I usually like permanent jobs too, but this was an experiment, I wasn't sure how any of it would turn out. Also I've been itching to try test the durability of Plasti Dip on something. I'll try remember to report back over time how it's holding up with my daily use in the office. If I don't spring for a custom case and keycaps too soon I might repeat this process with real paint if the Plasti-Dip doesn't hold up.


----------



## Angrychair

Lowfat plastidipped the inside of his lian li case in his latest build and it looks amazing. Granted he's not typing on it









Get plastidip at www.advanceautoparts.com buy online, pick up locally with promo code TRT30 for 30% off your order.
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/web/PartSearchCmd?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&pageId=partTypeList&suggestion=&actionSrc=Form&langId=-1&searchTerm=performix&vehicleIdSearch=-1&searchedFrom=header


----------



## ithehappy

Can I ask something in this topic or this only for already owners?


----------



## kbros

Go right ahead


----------



## ithehappy

Thanks buddy.

Well I have been reading quite a lot and obviously read the standard articles like Blues are for typing purists, Reds are preferable for gamers etc., but today I saw a comment and it actually confuses me, or my belief which I gathered about different switches! Some guy said, that a Blue switch, well you don't need to actually totally press that to register a keystroke, I mean am I making sense here? I always thought that with Blues you need to totally bottom out a switch to register that keystroke, but am I wrong in thinking that? I am a gamer all right, so was preferring Reds, but I also like to type (an awful typist anyway) and I like the kinds where you need to press really light and a keystroke will register. I mean you can call it touch typing, I don't like hard keys where you need to bottom out keys at all.

So is that true, I mean what that random guy said?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Well I have been reading quite a lot and obviously read the standard articles like Blues are for typing purists, Reds are preferable for gamers etc., but today I saw a comment and it actually confuses me, or my belief which I gathered about different switches! Some guy said, that a Blue switch, well you don't need to actually totally press that to register a keystroke, I mean am I making sense here? I always thought that with Blues you need to totally bottom out a switch to register that keystroke, but am I wrong in thinking that? I am a gamer all right, so was preferring Reds, but I also like to type (an awful typist anyway) and I like the kinds where you need to press really light and a keystroke will register. I mean you can call it touch typing, I don't like hard keys where you need to bottom out keys at all.
> 
> So is that true, I mean what that random guy said?


I'll leave the more detailed answer to someone who can give one properly. But in short, the random guy was right. You don't need to bottom out Blues. They register at the tactile click/bump. I personally find them hard not to bottom out though...unless I'm typing slowly.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'll leave the more detailed answer to someone who can give one properly. But in short, the random guy was right. You don't need to bottom out Blues. They register at the tactile click/bump. I personally find them hard not to bottom out though...unless I'm typing slowly.


All right thanks. So the Blues then can register a keystroke by pressing less deeply than Reds? Or am I assuming that wrong?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I think all Cherry MX switches are supposed to register at about the same amount of travel. (2mm IIRC) but the sensation or feedback you get at that point is what varies based on the type of stem. With light springs it is harder to avoid bottoming out, while stiffer springs make it easier to "float" the keys above the bottoming out zone, but they tend to muffle the feedback from the tactile bump if present.


----------



## ithehappy

That's a wise reply, thanks. So if all are same, I mean register wise then I guess its all down to personal preference. You say light springs are hard to avoid bottoming out and stiff springs are easy to float, so I guess I am going for the Blues over Reds then. Wish there were only one switch which would auto-kill this confusion









Anyway, thanks once more.


----------



## Jixr

and there is no such thing as a 'typist' or 'gamer' switch, its all personal preference. Use whatever you like the best.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Can I ask something in this topic or this only for already owners?


This is the perfect place to come to ask questions about mechanical keyboards and switches.

Most of us in here have experience with multiple switches. I have both reds and blues. I do prefer blues for typing and reds for gaming, but I prefer clears and whites over both, lol.

Blues are fun because they are noisy with their tactile click. The key switch activates around the time the switch clicks, about half way down. Same with all mx switches, they activate around half way down.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> and there is no such thing as a 'typist' or 'gamer' switch, its all personal preference. Use whatever you like the best.


Well I guess people prefer Reds for gaming because they are light right? I mean in some games you gotta bash keys so many times that it might feel tiring after a prolonged period if you are using stiff keys like Blues? I don't know! But I kind of agree with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the perfect place to come to ask questions about mechanical keyboards and switches.
> 
> Most of us in here have experience with multiple switches. I have both reds and blues. I do prefer blues for typing and reds for gaming, but I prefer clears and whites over both, lol.
> 
> Blues are fun because they are noisy with their tactile click. The key switch activates around the time the switch clicks, about half way down. Same with all mx switches, they activate around half way down.


Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Well I guess people prefer Reds for gaming because they are light right? I mean in some games you gotta bash keys so many times that it might feel tiring after a prolonged period if you are using stiff keys like Blues? I don't know! But I kind of agree with you.
> Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


Blues aren't that stiff actually. They are mildly stiffer than reds, but hardly a significant jump (same springs, just the tactile bump accounts for the slightly increased actuation force). Clears, Blacks and Greens are what I would consider to be a stiff switch.

I love my blues at home and have always used them for gaming. I used to play a lot of Starcraft 2 and averaged about 200 actions per minute without feeling finger fatigue from the switches. Someone else I know played even faster and used Black switches though and he seemed just as happy, although I believe he has since switched to browns or reds.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, reds blues and browns all use the same spring, but the little bumps and the clicky part of the browns/blues make them feel a little heavier than reds ( still on par with a normal cheap keyboard though, reds may feel a bit lighter though )

It's a pretty safe bet that moving between heavy and light switches won't affect your game play, unless you're doing a marathon session of those typing guitar hero style games lol.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, reds blues and browns all use the same spring, but the little bumps and the clicky part of the browns/blues make them feel a little heavier than reds ( still on par with a normal cheap keyboard though, reds may feel a bit lighter though )
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet that moving between heavy and light switches won't affect your game play, unless you're doing a marathon session of those typing guitar hero style games lol.


Haha you just beat me before I finished my edit.


----------



## Jixr

and while reds may be easier to press down, the stiffer spring in blacks would make the resetting of the switch faster ( according to what I remember of my high school science class that I think I mostly cheated my way through )

So reds vs blacks kinda both equal out aside from the preference of spring weight.


----------



## kbros

lolol


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone help me find a white mechanical keyboard? It needs to be Full or Tenkeyless.


----------



## BoredErica

u no wut?

Imagine a Kmac2 but with a flat case.

Dayum.

I'd pay like $600+ for one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> u no wut?
> Imagine a Kmac2 but with a flat case.
> Dayum.
> I'd pay like $600+ for one.


Isn't that similar to what GON's keyboards are?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Isn't that similar to what GON's keyboards are?


Gons are not indestructible, all aluminum beasts.









I don't get why people use keyboards that are slanted, it hurts my arms.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone help me find a white mechanical keyboard? It needs to be Full or Tenkeyless.


https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se08t0

Your search has ended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Well I guess people prefer Reds for gaming because they are light right? I mean in some games you gotta bash keys so many times that it might feel tiring after a prolonged period if you are using stiff keys like Blues? I don't know! But I kind of agree with you.
> Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


Certain percentage of people prefer tactile switches for gaming as well. Personally I dislike linear switches for any application. The heavier the switch, although the quicker you fatigue, the less error prone you are to hitting the wrong key. For example switching from black to red for me in a competitive game was a disaster due to how I would just plain hit the wrong key and cancel out some actions.

Personally I think you should just start with either blues or browns. Blues preferably, if you and your housemates don't mind the noise.


----------



## BoredErica

Never have I accidentally hit the wrong key due to a switch being light in an intense gaming session. I use browns.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, I feel like I'm starting to get a bad rap around here lol.
> 
> It looks fantastic. ( I just would rather do a more lasting and durable solution myself, but whatevs )


not a bad rep...just experienced enough to know what works and what doesn't. Or in this case, what's durable and what's not.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> All right thanks. So the Blues then can register a keystroke by pressing less deeply than Reds? Or am I assuming that wrong?


All common Cherry MX switches actuate at roughly halfway down the travel.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Never have I accidentally hit the wrong key due to a switch being light in an intense gaming session. I use browns.


When I first went to reds I was a typing mess. The softest bump on a key would activate it. It forced me to be more accurate and better in the long run.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se08t0
> 
> Your search has ended.


I'm sorry. I forgot to put a budget. I would rather not spend over $150.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone help me find a white mechanical keyboard? It needs to be Full or Tenkeyless.


You'd have liked this drop, unfortunately it just ended on the 28th.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard

Edit: Almost full white.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone help me find a white mechanical keyboard? It needs to be Full or Tenkeyless.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have liked this drop, unfortunately it just ended on the 28th.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard?mode=guest_open
> 
> Edit: Almost full white.
Click to expand...

ftfy, why isn't massdrop a guest friendly site by default?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All common Cherry MX switches actuate at roughly halfway down the travel.


the quite common red don't though.

really liking the logitech g710+, these mechanical switches take a bit to get used to but man they are good. the volume wheel especially is awesome















so I want to modify it a little bit, changing the orange band color to a more stylish white. I really like the look of the switches which do not have any letter on them (das keyboard ultimate). although if you install them on a backlight keyboard, the cool effect backlight is gone.
is there a set of semi transparent key caps which lets the light go through the caps? the effect could be awesome, especially if the semi transparent key cap is colored














(fyi the backlight on the logitech is white).

maybe OP could add this video at hte start of the thread to help new comers modding their keyboard


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> You'd have liked this drop, unfortunately it just ended on the 28th.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> Edit: Almost full white.


I can't see the keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> ftfy, why isn't massdrop a guest friendly site by default?


So you are forced to sign up and get their emails, which is another stream of ads from them enticing you to buy more.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> the quite common red don't though.
> 
> maybe OP could add this video at hte start of the thread to help new comers modding their keyboard


According to the datasheet from Cherry they do.

Also, I can't just add someone else's video to the OP like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So you are forced to sign up and get their emails, which is another stream of ads from them enticing you to buy more.


I don't believe that's the main reason. I think the main reason is that making you sign up for the site means they can be classed as a group buy site, and not a normal retailer, this means they can offer Massdrop lower prices as a distributor than they could to normal retailers. If Massdrop was an open site and was still given the same prices, then other retailers would demand lower prices to compete, which isn't what the manufacturers want.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> According to the datasheet from Cherry they do.
> 
> Also, I can't just add someone else's video to the OP like that.


interesting. I've used a red cherry before, and since there was no feedback on the key travel, I used to bottom them out, thinking the registering point was at the bottom. good to know.

I think that video could help. your call.

any suggestions about the semi transparent key switches?


----------



## Jixr

There is a smoky black semi-transparent keyset out there, though note your keyboard does not use a standard layout, so if you buy a normal keyboard kit not all keys will fit your board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> any suggestions about the semi transparent key switches?


Like these?

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-cherry-mx-translucent-clear-black-full-keycap-set-blank.html


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> ftfy, why isn't massdrop a guest friendly site by default?


Yeah, I always forget until I go onto mobile to try and view a deal via email or a link sometimes...other than that, though it's not too bad. If you're a person that keeps your passwords saved or doesn't clear your history a lot (if you know how to Ctrl+Shift+N), then you're pretty set. I even think it saves it on Chrome on my phone....can't remember now.


----------



## hrockh

I am aware of the strange layout Logitech went for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Like these?
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-cherry-mx-translucent-clear-black-full-keycap-set-blank.html
> 
> VIDEO


really close to my expectations, thanks. I don't like that the light isn't spreader evenly on the top of the keycap. and the plastic support that run across the cap are just terrible. any key caps that are capable of spreading the light evenly on top?


----------



## PaparasGT

MaxKeyboard's set fits every layout out there. It has both 1.25u and 1.5 ctrls and alts to fit. 3 different Enter keys and 5 novelty keys for the top row.
I got the front printed set for my Quickfire TK that doesn't have a standard bottom row layout about a month ago, and I am very pleased.
I have posted some photos on the CoolerMaster Keyboard thread...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I am aware of the strange layout Logitech went for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really close to my expectations, thanks. I don't like that the light isn't spreader evenly on the top of the keycap. and the plastic support that run across the cap are just terrible. any key caps that are capable of spreading the light evenly on top?


I don't think so. It's the position of the LED. You can't get the light spread evenly in a semitransparent keycap.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I can't see the keyboard


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> I don't think so. It's the position of the LED. You can't get the light spread evenly in a semitransparent keycap.


bugger


----------



## PaparasGT

Say that again.....


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So you are forced to sign up and get their emails, which is another stream of ads from them enticing you to buy more.


But I thought there was a way to browse without signing in. I remember there is guest links.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pushcx from geekhack*
> 
> I've been reading the ErgoDox threads and folks are always complaining that they can't see them without logging in. It's really stupid and annoying of MassDrop, but they did leave a workaround:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ?mode=guest_open
> 
> to the end of your URL.


----------



## wes1099

I gotta get the caps and other hardware I need for my Infinity keyboard KOTM entry. It is about $80 in total, but I need to replace my mouse before I buy more keyboard stuff...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


That meme perfectly describes my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Jixr

I love Me Me's


----------



## kbros

Me Mes


----------



## kbros

Also, qtan says my order shipped. I was about to ask him to cancel it because I wanted to buy from a US seller but it's shipped. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Also, qtan says my order shipped. I was about to ask him to cancel it because I wanted to buy from a US seller but it's shipped. Wish me luck.


hes a solid seller, his site looks kinda sketchy, but never had any problems in the few times I've ordered from him.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*


Name? Price?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Name? Price?


varmilo, bout tree fiddy

(varmilo 84-key, bout $110 on MD)


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hes a solid seller, his site looks kinda sketchy, but never had any problems in the few times I've ordered from him.


Hes a solid seller, and he is very consistent. He always seems to take a while to ship stuff. GeekFeng is the same way from my experience and what I have heard.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> varmilo, bout tree fiddy
> 
> (varmilo 84-key, bout $110 on MD)


$110 is a great deal!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> varmilo, bout tree fiddy
> 
> (varmilo 84-key, bout $110 on MD)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $110 is a great deal!
Click to expand...

I paid around $140 shipped ($10 for back-lit)


----------



## Sazexa

Finally got a new camera, so I suppose a better shot of the keyboard is in order. Waiting on those LED color changers, to see if they fit/work. If not no big deal. Still waiting on my cable from PexonPCs, it's been like three weeks... Darn international shipping!


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Personally I think you should just start with either blues or browns. Blues preferably, if you and your housemates don't mind the noise.


Parents won't mind the noise, but I can't stand noise, don't know why. In Winter I can't bear the noise of my G15!


----------



## Jixr

looks nice. I want to build an alum tlk, but they just cost so much more than 60%'ers do.

Tomorrow I have a meeting with some people about possibly starting to create a prototype of my 60% plates, should be the final go-no-go for the project.

If it moves forward, then I'll do a small scale run of a few plate and see how they sell, and if its good I'll make more, and if bad I'll do a group buy scenario.
( no BS though, production time would be a month tops, but I'd limit the number of products so it does not get out of hand too fast )

Oh, I also got my first two artison caps coming in.

one to keep, one to trade for others.




All gold and gold/black


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> hes a solid seller, his site looks kinda sketchy, but never had any problems in the few times I've ordered from him.


Yeah I guess I just got all worked up about reading stories of people not receiving their stuff for months or having it taken by customs and marked as a dangerous object. Sigh. I hope it turns out well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> looks nice. I want to build an alum tlk, but they just cost so much more than 60%'ers do.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a meeting with some people about possibly starting to create a prototype of my 60% plates, should be the final go-no-go for the project.
> 
> If it moves forward, then I'll do a small scale run of a few plate and see how they sell, and if its good I'll make more, and if bad I'll do a group buy scenario.
> ( no BS though, production time would be a month tops, but I'd limit the number of products so it does not get out of hand too fast )
> ]


Thanks!
I'd be interested, let us know how it goes.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> $110 is a great deal!


price will obv go up depending on backlight and switches and shipping, but yes, roughly $110+P for a base model


----------



## Jixr

The only thing keeping me from diving in is cost.

Basically, I know i'm going to lose money on it all, but how much is the unknown, I'm not even including my time into all this.

To even start production its going to cost me $100 to just rent the machinery, one unit or one thousand, plus materials ( unknown ) and then I'd want to get myself another 60% for testing and stuff.
I'd like to make my plates as universal as possible, but I'm still not sure on my design. With metal it would be easier than acrylic, but I don't think the machine I'll be using can cut metals, and I'm not sure if plate mounted stabilizers can be used either, so if I can't use it with a poker2 I don't really want to try to produce it since it would be harder to sell.


----------



## Tempest2000

Yeah, so I just blew about $115 on a set of keys - had to have DSA family. I'm putting them on my K70 and the only missing key will be the spacebar.

If anyone is looking for a labeled set of DSA Dolch keys, pimpmykeyboard finally got their act together and started making some outside of the group buys.

http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/dsa-dolch-set-base-set-110-total-keys

(from link)


(from link)


I price has been rising on these too. Last week the base set was $10 less.


----------



## kbros

Congrats on the buy.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'd rather give up on keyboards altogether than type on ABS again


----------



## Tempest2000

I already have the tenkey set and have no problem with the feel of ABS. I'm much more sensitive to the key shape and profile.


----------



## kbros

You can get abs with the same rough texture as pbt. The only real difference is the shining of ABS vs PBT


----------



## fleetfeather

why try achieve faux-PBT over PBT? PBT price difference is quite minimal in the world of mechanical keyboards


----------



## Jixr

ouch, $100+ for an abs set is a tough sell, epsc when you can get BSP GMK or ITSMO keycaps for about that same price.


----------



## wes1099

I just realized, I can't enter ALT codes with my 60% board. Hopefully massdrop will have a drop for a numpad sometime. I really wish the leopold numpad actually sent the numpad scancodes, but sadly it does not...


----------



## Angrychair

I can't stand typing on DSA, but i love dolch.

My clear o-rings came in the mail today, final bit for my sprit60.


----------



## Tempest2000

For whatever reason, all of their labeled keys are ABS. They only make blank keys in PBT as far as I've known. Same texture on both. But again, for me it's about the key shape and profile but I also wanted labeled keys.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> For whatever reason, all of their labeled keys are ABS. They only make blank keys in PBT as far as I've known. Same texture on both. But again, for me it's about the key shape and profile but I also wanted labeled keys.


It is because doubleshot PBT caps are very difficult to successfully produce. I guess they just don't have the equipment to do dye-sub PBT caps.


----------



## Angrychair

I can't stand typing on DSA, but i love dolch.

My clear o-rings came in the mail today, final bit for my sprit60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> It is because doubleshot PBT caps are very difficult to successfully produce. I guess they just don't have the equipment to do dye-sub PBT caps.


god I'd love white dye sub with gold legends


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I just realized, I can't enter ALT codes with my 60% board. Hopefully massdrop will have a drop for a numpad sometime. I really wish the leopold numpad actually sent the numpad scancodes, but sadly it does not...


Make an autohotkey script or a FN layer that when you press alt, the numbers change to num pad numbers. Thats what i did, works fine.

Tai Hao now produces dub shot pbt caps. I have a set myself, and they are pretty decent for the entry level price.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Make an autohotkey script or a FN layer that when you press alt, the numbers change to num pad numbers. Thats what i did, works fine.
> 
> Tai Hao now produces dub shot pbt caps. I have a set myself, and they are pretty decent for the entry level price.


Maybe I will just program a numpad into my FN layer, but that would be hard to get used to. I am still getting used to blank DSA keycaps. I wish the F and J keys had either deep dish keycaps, or the little bumps.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Maybe I will just program a numpad into my FN layer, but that would be hard to get used to. I am still getting used to blank DSA keycaps. I wish the F and J keys had either deep dish keycaps, or the little bumps.


The Vortex set of blanks I got from Massdrop has the little bumps for the F and J as well as for the 5 on a numpad. Are you sure that your set doesn't have them?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The Vortex set of blanks I got from Massdrop has the little bumps for the F and J as well as for the 5 on a numpad. Are you sure that your set doesn't have them?


Oh, I am talking about the keycaps that came with my massdrop infinity keyboard, not the vortex caps.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Oh, I am talking about the keycaps that came with my massdrop infinity keyboard, not the vortex caps.


My bad, I should have phrased my response better.







I'm assuming you checked all of the keys though. The ones on these are so small that I nearly missed it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> My bad, I should have phrased my response better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you checked all of the keys though. The ones on these are so small that I nearly missed it.


oh I get what you meant. Yeah, I checked all the keys and they are the same...


----------



## connectwise

It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


GIF PARTY TIME!







I fail to see the problem here.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


"It's a weird world we live in when people spend disposable income on things they enjoy."

Is it?


----------



## Mega Man

i think that is code for " its not fair"

>.>


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Then again the same guy was jealous of someone who had 30+ mechanical keyboards here.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Then again the same guy was jealous of someone who had 30+ mechanical keyboards here.


I said i was envious, not jealous.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Then again the same guy was jealous of someone who had 30+ mechanical keyboards here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said i was envious, not jealous.
Click to expand...

no not you, connectwise.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Then again the same guy was jealous of someone who had 30+ mechanical keyboards here.


I don't envy him. Having owned 12 mechanical keyboards at once, it is really a hassle keeping up with them.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm about to sell half my collection(2) lol.

I've moved passed the Corsair K70, and while I love my Poker ii, I like my Sprit and Code better. And there's only room for two keyboards on my desk.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm about to sell half my collection(2) lol.
> 
> I've moved passed the Corsair K70, and while I love my Poker ii, I like my Sprit and Code better. And there's only room for two keyboards on my desk.


Create another setup?


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm about to sell half my collection(2) lol.
> 
> I've moved passed the Corsair K70, and while I love my Poker ii, I like my Sprit and Code better. And there's only room for two keyboards on my desk.


If your first thought wasn't to get a bigger desk, I'm very ashamed.


----------



## kbros

I believe people should be able to spend their money on anything they like. After all, it's _their_ money.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


I think you missed the title of this thread


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


I've spent more money on far stupider things, it all comes down to whether or not the individual feels it's worth the money.


----------



## Angrychair

I don't mind spending money on tangible things, that last. You have something to show for it. Even if no one else thinks it's cool, or gets it.

The people with real money to burn spend it on digital addons, and currency, in games like Rage of Bahamut and Clash of Clans. I know of people who have spent $1,000's buying cards in RoB. That's just ******ed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I don't mind spending money on tangible things, that last. You have something to show for it. Even if no one else thinks it's cool, or gets it.
> 
> The people with real money to burn spend it on digital addons, and currency, in games like Rage of Bahamut and Clash of Clans. I know of people who have spent $1,000's buying cards in RoB. That's just ******ed.


I sold $2900 of equipment in an mmorpg I used to play in fact. Down to my last item, almost done selling.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I sold $2900 of equipment in an mmorpg I used to play in fact. Down to my last item, almost done selling.


Dang. I should have sold my wow account during tbc. I had ashes of Alan probably made my tiered out account worth 2k then. Silly


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's a weird world we live in when people spend over a hundred dollars on keycaps.


I spent 100 on three key caps. With shipping.


----------



## Jixr

Wasd posted on facebook that they have a "BIG Announcement" tomorrow at 9am.

WASD 60% keyboard plox? or custom pbt dyesub cherry profile caps would be amazing.


----------



## X-Nine

Or new backlit caps?


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I spent 100 on three key caps. With shipping.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Or new backlit caps?


Probably this, but a man can dream, cheap cherry profile dye sub pbt caps... It would be nice to not have to pay $120 for a set of those. ( though I would if we could do custom orders )

*UPDATE*

Fail, the big announcement is the code now comes in browns.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I sold $2900 of equipment in an mmorpg I used to play in fact. Down to my last item, almost done selling.


I will never join an MMO for fear of spending that much. Dark Souls was addicting enough.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I will never join an MMO for fear of spending that much. Dark Souls was addicting enough.


Not only have I spent 3k between steam origin and uplay, but my obsession with buying random steam games when I find a good sale price is forcing me to buy a bigger hard drive. I have about 2/3 of my games downloaded and I am pushing 600gb. I haven't even launched 1/3 of the games I actually have downloaded...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably this, but a man can dream, cheap cherry profile dye sub pbt caps... It would be nice to not have to pay $120 for a set of those. ( though I would if we could do custom orders )
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Fail, the big announcement is the code now comes in browns.


dang, you had me excited for a second. Browns literally feel like the sliders are made of turds. You know, that semi-smooth but not flat texture...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Probably this, but a man can dream, cheap cherry profile dye sub pbt caps... It would be nice to not have to pay $120 for a set of those. ( though I would if we could do custom orders )
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Fail, the big announcement is the code now comes in browns.


I'm actually ready to pull the trigger on a WASD board but the blue switches are out of stock. I currently have a Das Pro and love it. Do you know what switch I should get that is similar to the blues? I like clicky


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm actually ready to pull the trigger on a WASD board but the blue switches are out of stock. I currently have a Das Pro and love it. Do you know what switch I should get that is similar to the blues? I like clicky


The only clicky Cherry swithes are Blue, White, and Green. Greens and Whites are about the same weight but the Whites are a bit smoother.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The only clicky Cherry swithes are Blue, White, and Green. Greens and Whites are about the same weight but the Whites are a bit smoother.


Thanks for the info! Looks like the greens are the closest to blues, which is in stock







Now if only they has the keyboard in white. Do you know where I can get a white keyboard with green or blue switches?


----------



## Jixr

search for rosewill, they ( at least used to ) make all white keyboards.


----------



## kbros

The KUL 87 has a replacement white top case available.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Looks like the greens are the closest to blues, which is in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only they has the keyboard in white. Do you know where I can get a white keyboard with green or blue switches?


Just to let you know, greens require almost twice as much force to press than blues.

Here is the KUL ES-87 with blue switches - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_ce_sss_al
And here is the white top casing - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?pid=es87_topcase_w


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just to let you know, greens require almost twice as much force to press than blues.
> 
> Here is the KUL ES-87 with blue switches - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_ce_sss_al
> And here is the white top casing - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?pid=es87_topcase_w


To bottom out Greens yes, but they aren't as prominently heavy for touch typists. It's something to consider either way though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I will never join an MMO for fear of spending that much. Dark Souls was addicting enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have I spent 3k between steam origin and uplay, but my obsession with buying random steam games when I find a good sale price is forcing me to buy a bigger hard drive. I have about 2/3 of my games downloaded and I am pushing 600gb. I haven't even launched 1/3 of the games I actually have downloaded...
Click to expand...

hahaha my laptop has a 2nd hd of 1tb i have full and not even all are downloaded


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> BUT IT ISNT FAIR
> 
> they had a better life, and make
> hahaha my laptop has a 2nd hd of 1tb i have full and not even all are downloaded


Wow, you must have been on steam for a lot longer than I have. It is the summer and Christmas sales that always kill my wallet... I also fall for the whole steam level thing where you can only gain levels by spending more money.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> The KUL 87 has a replacement white top case available.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just to let you know, greens require almost twice as much force to press than blues.
> 
> Here is the KUL ES-87 with blue switches - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_ce_sss_al
> And here is the white top casing - https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?pid=es87_topcase_w


Thanks for all this information! This might be the closest thing to what I am looking for.







After buying a new set of white keycaps from WASD the cost of the keyboard will get to be close to $200







. Thanks again guys.


----------



## kbros

Don't worry about the cost. Trust me, folks have spent _much_ more on keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

random.

Just played five nights at freddies. Nope nope nope. Not that game.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I paid about $70 for my Quickfire TK, and I've paid about $107 for my Poker II, I wonder if you pay a premium for the small size.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> random.
> 
> Just played five nights at freddies. Nope nope nope. Not that game.


10 / 10 would not play that game, even if ported to linux.


----------



## fleetfeather

mitx $ > matx $, so..... not unprecedented


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> mitx $ > matx $, so..... not unprecedented


I find mITX and mATX to be about the same in terms of price. I am working on an mITX build right now!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> random.
> 
> Just played five nights at freddies. Nope nope nope. Not that game.


Now I gotta try it. I predict I nearly crap myself then hop aboard that nope train you got going there.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 10 / 10 would not play that game, even if ported to linux.


I went all in, cut the lights, put headphones on, volume up loud.

Bad idea. jumped back so fast my headphones went flying back across the room.

Now I know why people make videos of that game lol.


----------



## kbros

Just bought a trackball mouse to go in between my poker 2 and gaming mouse because I seem to have the early signs of RSI. Let's see if I like it or not.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Not only have I spent 3k between steam origin and uplay, but my obsession with buying random steam games when I find a good sale price is forcing me to buy a bigger hard drive. I have about 2/3 of my games downloaded and I am pushing 600gb. I haven't even launched 1/3 of the games I actually have downloaded...


Got a 1TB (well almost - 980GB) SSD sitting on my desk to put my STEAM folder on - but haven't got around to it, because I'll probably have too many steam games to fit on it in another 6 - 12 months, and loading times aren't _that_ bad...


----------



## kbros

Since we're a little OT talking about storage. How much faster will my dang bf4 multiplayer load on an ssd?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Since we're a little OT talking about storage. How much faster will my dang bf4 multiplayer load on an ssd?


Provided you get on a good multiplayer server and your interweb connection is solid, you'll have access to all the good vehicles much faster than people on standard HDDs.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I find mITX and mATX to be about the same in terms of price. I am working on an mITX build right now!


Me too!!! Waiting on Caselabs X2 case to come out, I'm still in a planning phase, waiting on the case to be released.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Got a 1TB (well almost - 980GB) SSD sitting on my desk to put my STEAM folder on - but haven't got around to it, because I'll probably have too many steam games to fit on it in another 6 - 12 months, and loading times aren't _that_ bad...


Yeah, I only put the games where loading times are killer on my SSD. Skyrim, New Vegas, Inquisition (Origin game, but you get the idea), etc.

Games like Saints Row and Borderlands don't have bad load times at all on the HDD, so they stay there.

EDIT: 980GB?!? Jeez moneybags...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Got a 1TB (well almost - 980GB) SSD sitting on my desk to put my STEAM folder on - but haven't got around to it, because I'll probably have too many steam games to fit on it in another 6 - 12 months, and loading times aren't _that_ bad...


I'm jealous. My ssd is only 64gb.i am going to get a bigger one so that I can have my current favorites on it for better load times but I lack money.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I'm jealous. My ssd is only 64gb.i am going to get a bigger one so that I can have my current favorites on it for better load times but I lack money.


Be sure to save up for a 512gb or larger. I went from 128 to 256 and that quickly became too little.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Be sure to save up for a 512gb or larger. I went from 128 to 256 and that quickly became too little.


Honestly I haven't found much use for more than 256GB. I do only store programs and OS on it though so maybe that's why. Steam, Origin, GOG, and uPlay have my 3TB at almost 70% capacity so no way am I buying SSDs for all of those.


----------



## PaparasGT

120GBs are enough. But having a 256GB SSD is better because you get better performance. Just all....


----------



## kbros

We're in a mechanical keyboard thread and you all are talking about non-mechanical hard drives. THE IRONY


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Anyone prefer mechanical mice?


----------



## kbros

Any mouse that clicks is mechanical.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

my ball mice say hello


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Anyone prefer mechanical mice?


As opposed to organic mice?


----------



## Jixr

well, my old razer naga is a hybrid, it has rubber domes built in ( and just about every other mouse with side buttons )


----------



## a_ak57

I'm not sure what to think of myself; I joined the Lolita massdrop. I want to say it's because I like the silver + floating design and haven't tried a black switch board, and also because even though I dig topre I don't particularly care for gaming on it so this'll be a good/cheap option for a gaming-dedicated board.

But in the end it's really because the name/branding amuses me. Oh well, off to look at keycaps.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of myself


Highly


----------



## kbros

My shipping updates on my Poker 2 are updating nicely. It made it passed customs and I believe it's on it's away to me.


----------



## a_ak57

I realize my kinda-fake justification is even more flimsy since I'm ruining the "cheap gaming board" thing by getting some keycaps for it. Think I'm gonna go with white since that'll look nice on the silver. Maybe some blue-text vortex pbt doubleshots if I can find them for a decent price. BTW, are we not allowed to talk about that one place on here or something? I swear there was a discussion about the lolita before but I don't see the posts. Pretty sure I even made one mulling the decision to join.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> My shipping updates on my Poker 2 are updating nicely. It made it passed customs and I believe it's on it's away to me.


you r in 4 a treat


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> My shipping updates on my Poker 2 are updating nicely. It made it passed customs and I believe it's on it's away to me.


nice, i will order one probably next week from vendio.com


----------



## Roxxas049

My first mech and "mod" Das with blues turned into an OSU homage.


----------



## Jixr

OSU omage, location: Texas.

I would post an offensive gif, but I already got in trouble with a mod recently.

I'll just have to ask you to kindly and quickly see your way out.

( also, if you look on the back of that keyboard, you'll see its designed in austin, so hook em )


----------



## Roxxas049

Lol... I was born in Michigan but have lived in Texas for 36 years now. Still a Buckeye fan though. And yeah the Austin thing makes me giggle.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Since we're a little OT talking about storage. How much faster will my dang bf4 multiplayer load on an ssd?


That is why I need a bigger sad. It takes me up to five minutes to load unless I am playing the same map over again.


----------



## Blaise170

Guys, thanks for the laugh, the last few posts here have been hilarious.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Be sure to save up for a 512gb or larger. I went from 128 to 256 and that quickly became too little.


Yeah, I originally though I would go for 512gb, but I kinda think I should just go for 1tb. I would do 2x 512gb drives in raid 0 but the case in my new build will only support 2x 2.5" drives natively after I get all my stuff loaded into it, but I might have room to velcro 2 drives together or something like that. Or I could get some of these amazing inventions - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:582781


----------



## PaparasGT

They're ssds... Just plug em in and throw em in the case....







 No one will judge you.....


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> They're ssds... Just plug em in and throw em in the case....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one will judge you.....


I have to make sure they are secure since the build I would put them in is meant to be portable, and I don't want SSDs flying around my case breaking stuff while the rig is being transported.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> nice, i will order one probably next week from vendio.com


Yeah that's where I ordered mine from.


----------



## Blaise170

This is where I keep my SSD, secured with a zip tie. Now replaced by a Crucial, but you get the gist.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Wish my case was as good lol,

the day when you can use your computer case as a storage case for your excess keyboards too


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wish my case was as good lol,
> 
> the day when you can use your computer case as a storage case for your excess keyboards too


My model M would take up an entire full tower case. If I had a 122 key model M then I am not sure how i would find a case to fit it in.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wish my case was as good lol,
> 
> the day when you can use your computer case as a storage case for your excess keyboards too


then you integrate a monitor into the case, then you realize at that point that you just made a heavy laptop.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wish my case was as good lol,
> 
> the day when you can use your computer case as a storage case for your excess keyboards too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you integrate a monitor into the case, then you realize at that point that you just made a heavy laptop.
Click to expand...

touche

because all-in-one desktops are basically laptops that aren't foldable.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have any information on the new but yet to be released Ducky Shine 4 white edition?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> then you integrate a monitor into the case, then you realize at that point that you just made a heavy laptop.




MSI has a keyboard like that, has a nice screen, a hard drive, and a processor built right into the case. Kinda nifty.


----------



## Blaise170

Pshhhhh, why put your keyboard in a computer case when you can put a computer in a keyboard case?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

sounds embedded


----------



## ithehappy

All right guys I need some suggestions. I was going to order the CM QF Ultimate (the Red ones) but maybe there's a better one out there which I don't know. My budget is around 120-150 bucks (yeah I know its cheap but my don't-want-to-spend budget is not more than that, maybe a little more could be added) and what should I aim? I saw that Ducky keyboards are good, don't know. It will be used mainly for gaming and for typing, something like 60-40 ratio in that order. Back-lighting is a must and I think I am looking for Reds because I don't like much noise.

And the product has to be available for worldwide shipping, not everything is available where I live other than the flagship brands.

Thanks in advance.

PS: I need a full sized keyboard with numpad and all and no fancy stuffs are needed like G keys or a darn LCD or something like that, just a full and simple layout keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Ducky or a filco.


----------



## kbros

I just ordered this keycap. (I'm lactose intolerant)



Check out this guys store though, he has a bunch of 3d printed keycaps for MX but they are made per order so it takes about 20 days before they ship them out.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

if I were to get 3D printed keycaps, I'd be getting a 3D printer and making them myself .-.


----------



## kbros

By all means if i had an extra 500-1000 bucks laying around I'd already own a printer


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> By all means if i had an extra 500-1000 bucks laying around I'd already own a printer


i'm on the fence about getting one. My buddy has one for sale, cheap, but its an older one and I'm not sure if I should get that one or just get a newer kit and assemble my own. the plate on it is pretty small.


----------



## Blaise170

I have a 3D printed Zelda sword that is neat. It's a bit loose on the switch though.


----------



## remixedMind

just saw this on the vortex fb page (not sure if it was posted before) and im hesitating to buy the poker 2 or wait for the pok3r, any input? thanks


----------



## Jixr

I hope thats not the final layout of the keys, rumor was that every key was supposed to be re programmable, but if the lower right fn and pn keys are locked, i'm not buying it.
( though it would be super sweet to own an engineering sample. )


----------



## connectwise

Fantastic form factor.


----------



## kbros

What keyboard is that?


----------



## kbros

NVM, found it. It's a keycool 84.


http://imgur.com/FkIvnHz


----------



## pez

I kinda leech off of this thread, but it's time for me to find a keyboard. I actually have a rather large budget, but I'm shooting for price-to-performance/quality ratio. It's going to be a board that goes back and forth to worth as the keyboard here is pretty dingey. It's an ok typer, but....'meh'....Mech Keyboard Master race.

So the cheaper the better (closer to $100, the better), but I'll pay a bit more for some quality. MX Browns are pretty much a necessity. It's gotta be quiet, but i like the tactility that Browns still provide. I'm pretty broken trying decide between regular or TKL, but definitely no 60%. I'm leaning towards regular/full-sized as I'm a pretty avid user of the number pad--however, I'll consider both. I think I've covered the basics, but lemme know if I'm being too vague.


----------



## Jixr

Coolermaster QFR, basically the budget king.


----------



## kbros

^


----------



## connectwise

Large budget? There can only be one highlander


----------



## kbros

OMG so excited rn. Trading a CS:GO knife that I technically got for free (Won a giveaway for a rare item, sold it, then bought the knife) for a Corsair K65 w/ reds + $25 on my end. So technically I'm getting a like new condition k65 for $25. I know this could end really bad, but he has 33 confirmed trades on /r/hardwareswap and I have 50 ebay rating. After speaking to him I trust him fully so that's that. HYPE


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I didn't find the k65 to be that terrible, Although I'm glad it's my father's keyboard and not mine... I prefer my blacks over the reds


----------



## kbros

Yeah I like the floating key design but not the lip on the top and bottom. The bottom row will also be a nightmare to replace. My friend really likes the k65 so I might end up selling it to him and buying a clear board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> OMG so excited rn. Trading a CS:GO knife that I technically got for free (Won a giveaway for a rare item, sold it, then bought the knife) for a Corsair K65 w/ reds + $25 on my end. So technically I'm getting a like new condition k65 for $25. I know this could end really bad, but he has 33 confirmed trades on /r/hardwareswap and I have 50 ebay rating. After speaking to him I trust him fully so that's that. HYPE


What knife?


----------



## Angrychair

is it white and gold, or black and blue?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What knife?


Gut Knife Night MW


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> is it white and gold, or black and blue?


why!? Please don't do this to us...


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Ducky or a filco.


Okay, but two important questions are, which one, if Ducky? And where to get one?


----------



## kbros

If you like fancy backlighting go for a ducky, if not you can go for a filco.


----------



## batmanwcm

Just to give you guys a heads up, Newegg has the CM Storm QuickFire TK Cherry Brown Switches w/ White LED's in stock.

Link


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Just to give you guys a heads up, Newegg has the CM Storm QuickFire TK Cherry Brown Switches w/ White LED's in stock.
> 
> Link


There you go, @pez! That would be the one to get as long as you don't mind a TKL.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you like fancy backlighting go for a ducky, if not you can go for a filco.


Yeah that _fancy_ backlighting is a must for me, but the thing is I don't understand where to get one!


----------



## kbros

ncix and mechanicalkeyboards.com usually have some.


----------



## Bonjovi

How you like My BF4 Gear? its cherry blue


----------



## kbros

Pretty cool man. I'm playing alot of BF4 rn after premium was only $15 on amazon.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you like fancy backlighting go for a ducky, if not you can go for a filco.


It's not just fancy backlighting per se... AFAIK Filcos don't even have backlighting... so if you want backlighting at all... it's a no go.


----------



## ricko99

Just got myself a brand new CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate MX Brown







. This thing is a TANK. Very sturdy and those white LED backlight











Not the best photo I can take but I guess that'll do. Super satisfied with this keyboard


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Pretty cool man. I'm playing alot of BF4 rn after premium was only $15 on amazon.


yea i just want to buy BF4 headset for full set. i dont like mousepad. i mean bf4 mousepad


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Just to give you guys a heads up, Newegg has the CM Storm QuickFire TK Cherry Brown Switches w/ White LED's in stock.
> 
> Link


A very nice Mechanical Keyboard to start with....
But bare in mind: It is hard to customize. No standard bottom line, that means that common keycap set won't fit on your ctrls and window keys and almost IMPOSSIBLE to find a custom spacebar.
And hard to find right keycaps for the numpad area...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> yea i just want to buy BF4 headset for full set. i dont like mousepad. i mean bf4 mousepad


Huh


----------



## iSlayer

What's the word on the build quality of the new K70 and K95?

Corsair's build quality was spotty in the past from what i've heard, wanted to know about that now. Also, what specifically about the build quality could be pointed to as not great?


----------



## Angrychair

they're fine quality wise. Just don't expect to switch keycaps easily because of the bottom row. Keycaps kinda suck, I have a k70. Just cheapies. Other than that, its a nice heavy board with good looking exposed switches mounted to the brushed alu plate. I'm selling my black one with red switches and red led. Bored of it.


----------



## atarione

here is my WASD V1 w/ MX-Browns I have had a bit over 2yrs now... I have put on a set of White PBT keycaps as you can see ... got them on ebay pretty cheaply pretty nice certainly for the money.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Coolermaster QFR, basically the budget king.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> There you go, @pez! That would be the one to get as long as you don't mind a TKL.


Thanks for the input guys...probably going to go with a QFR...the TK is a bit pricey







. Hopefully I can find a 'steal' on the QFR in Browns...as if $87 wasn't cheap enough for a mech







.


----------



## kbros

QFR is great. Fantastic construction and standard layout. Switching keycaps is a breeze.

On a side note, my poker might be delivered today. Also my friend is gonna buy that k65 off me so I'll probably buy another keyboard.


----------



## kbros

Oh my goodness. FINALLY.












http://imgur.com/YCmsx


----------



## CSCoder4ever

You digging it? I love mine.. although if they had blue switches I'd love them even more


----------



## pez

Because I see a mouse pad, I'm assuming the trackball is for other tasks, right? You can't have a mech keyboard and then a tracking-ball mouse







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Because I see a mouse pad, I'm assuming the trackball is for other tasks, right? You can't have a mech keyboard and then a tracking-ball mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In the unboxing album he said he had another mouse on the pad. Also, pretty sure he mentioned getting the trackball because of RSI.


----------



## kbros

Yeah I use the trackball for browsing and the normal mouse on the right for CS. Update, sold the stock keycaps for $20 already on mechmarket. I was going to buy new caps anyways so..


----------



## connectwise

Do you guys really need trackballs.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys really need trackballs.


Some people with severe wrist problems really do need them, but I think they are just plain weird. I am a weird guy though, so yeah... Just today I heard that people use seperate DPI settings for games and the desktop, meanwhile I have been using 400dpi 6/11 windows sensitivity 24/7 ever since I got my deathadder three and a half years ago.

Back on topic: I am currently working on a paper for school, and I realized that I still feel like I am smashing my keys on MX blacks. I am considering trying a slightly heavier spring on the alphanumerical keys and spacebar, but leaving it a little lighter for keys like shift that I hold down with my weak little pinky.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys really need trackballs.


Why do you really care? people can get whatever they want.


----------



## Angrychair

i can see getting used to a trackball and loving it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys really need trackballs.


I never really understood why people liked them, but I found an unopened Win95 Logitech trackball at a thrift store for $5. I started using it and it is great to use with my laptop, I don't have to have much space, I can use it on non-traditional surfaces, and it helps with RSI. I use a standard mouse most of the time though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Some people with severe wrist problems really do need them, but I think they are just plain weird. I am a weird guy though, so yeah... Just today I heard that people use seperate DPI settings for games and the desktop, meanwhile I have been using 400dpi 6/11 windows sensitivity 24/7 ever since I got my deathadder three and a half years ago.
> 
> Back on topic: I am currently working on a paper for school, and I realized that I still feel like I am smashing my keys on MX blacks. I am considering trying a slightly heavier spring on the alphanumerical keys and spacebar, but leaving it a little lighter for keys like shift that I hold down with my weak little pinky.


It was really weird to use at first, but after a few days of use you just kinda get muscle memory. I use separate DPI for some games. I like high DPI regularly, but in instances where precision is needed (sniping in FPS games for example) having a low DPI is very nice.


----------



## Angrychair

I'm with you on a heavier spacebar spring. It takes a little concentration to not bottom out clears. I have a bag of 80g springs from massdrop, you want one?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I'm with you on a heavier spacebar spring. It takes a little concentration to not bottom out clears. I have a bag of 80g springs from massdrop, you want one?


tis why I appreciate the boards where the modifiers on the board are heavier springs of the same type(e.g black modifiers, red switches) sadly only a few companies actually make those kinds of boards.


----------



## Feyris

Here comes something barely anyone uses!


----------



## Kongslien

Oh snap! I want one of those, but they weren't made with scandinavian layout :/


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Oh snap! I want one of those, but they weren't made with scandinavian layout :/


I think its only in US layout worldwide right? But i guess it figures since noppoo is small. But i love this thing! Feels better than mx reds


----------



## Kongslien

Yeah, i think so. Not sure if they're even made anymore.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Why do you really care? people can get whatever they want.


Who says I do? I don't. It has nothing to do with my question. It's just banter.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> In the unboxing album he said he had another mouse on the pad. Also, pretty sure he mentioned getting the trackball because of RSI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah I use the trackball for browsing and the normal mouse on the right for CS. Update, sold the stock keycaps for $20 already on mechmarket. I was going to buy new caps anyways so..


Ah. This thread moves so fast I have a hard time keeping up when I check it and it's got nearly 80 new replies the last couple of times.

Also, my intention wasn't to start a war







. When I first started PC gaming, I learned FPS gaming on a thumb-placed trackball mouse....so I understand it's benefits and shortcomings lol.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah. This thread moves so fast I have a hard time keeping up when I check it and it's got nearly 80 new replies the last couple of times.
> 
> Also, my intention wasn't to start a war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I first started PC gaming, I learned FPS gaming on a thumb-placed trackball mouse....so I understand it's benefits and shortcomings lol.


I know what you mean. There are times where I see 50+ new posts here and I think to myself that I'm not even going to bother catching up.

Also, didn't mean to start a war. Sorry if it felt like I did.

From the standpoint of someone who has never really used a trackball mouse for more than a few minutes, how do you play an FPS with a trackball mouse? I could maybe see an RTS or something like that but an FPS seems like it would be really hard to play.


----------



## kbros

I tried playing CS on the trackball once. I was in a 1v1 server and with acceleration on I could move the ball with like 2 or 3 fingers with a lot of accuracy for 1 tap headshots.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

First mechanical keyboard and I love it so far. Ducky Shine 4 w/blues.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> First mechanical keyboard and I love it so far. Ducky Shine 4 w/blues.


#clickyswitchmasterrace


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I know what you mean. There are times where I see 50+ new posts here and I think to myself that I'm not even going to bother catching up.
> 
> Also, didn't mean to start a war. Sorry if it felt like I did.
> 
> From the standpoint of someone who has never really used a trackball mouse for more than a few minutes, how do you play an FPS with a trackball mouse? I could maybe see an RTS or something like that but an FPS seems like it would be really hard to play.


It was similar to this:



So the fact that it was my thumb was a bit better, but you're right. It was indeed pretty hard. I got pretty good at the old MoH: Allied Assault and Spearhead with it--online lol. Needless to say, I'm definitely not using a trackball mouse for ANYTHING anymore.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

ugh. trackball mice drive me insane. work on one for 30 seconds on a client machine and I want to go home.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It was similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that it was my thumb was a bit better, but you're right. It was indeed pretty hard. I got pretty good at the old MoH: Allied Assault and Spearhead with it--online lol. Needless to say, I'm definitely not using a trackball mouse for ANYTHING anymore.


I remember wanting that exact mouse forever ago when I was getting my first mouse. My dad said that it was too expensive and he wouldn't pay for it, so I ended up with a $10 mouse smaller than my at the time middle schooler sized hand. I then used that as a gaming mouse for a few years. So glad I've moved on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I remember wanting that exact mouse forever ago when I was getting my first mouse. My dad said that it was too expensive and he wouldn't pay for it, so I ended up with a $10 mouse smaller than my at the time middle schooler sized hand. I then used that as a gaming mouse for a few years. So glad I've moved on.


Haha exactly. I always remember back when I used it and then ask myself what the hell I was thinking?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I remember wanting that exact mouse forever ago when I was getting my first mouse. My dad said that it was too expensive and he wouldn't pay for it, so I ended up with a $10 mouse smaller than my at the time middle schooler sized hand. I then used that as a gaming mouse for a few years. So glad I've moved on.


In middle school I had a logitech m510, and it was awesome (for a $30 wireless mouse). Then I got a deathadder right when the 2013 model came out in late 2012 and I am still using it to this day, but it is super beat up and needs to be replaced.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I remember wanting that exact mouse forever ago when I was getting my first mouse. My dad said that it was too expensive and he wouldn't pay for it, so I ended up with a $10 mouse smaller than my at the time middle schooler sized hand. I then used that as a gaming mouse for a few years. So glad I've moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> In middle school I had a logitech m510, and it was awesome (for a $30 wireless mouse). Then I got a deathadder right when the 2013 model came out in late 2012 and I am still using it to this day, but it is super beat up and needs to be replaced.
Click to expand...

In middle school, we still had computers that required 5-1/4" floppy drives to work. There were no mice. Color screens were a new thing.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> In middle school, we still had computers that required 5-1/4" floppy drives to work. There were no mice. Color screens were a new thing.


I'm not quite as old but in middle school we were on WinXP, Vista came out about halfway through. I remember actually using floppies for awhile until I got my first 1GB flash drive (which was super expensive!).


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> In middle school, we still had computers that required 5-1/4" floppy drives to work. There were no mice. Color screens were a new thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite as old but in middle school we were on WinXP, Vista came out about halfway through. I remember actually using floppies for awhile until I got my first 1GB flash drive (which was super expensive!).
Click to expand...

Pfft... the 3.5" floppies were not true floppy disks.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> In middle school I had a logitech m510, and it was awesome (for a $30 wireless mouse). Then I got a deathadder right when the 2013 model came out in late 2012 and I am still using it to this day, but it is super beat up and needs to be replaced.


The M510 is probably about twice as large as the mouse I had. I think I still have it hidden away in my closet at home somewhere. It's smaller than my palm now.

Now that I think back about it, I have had quite a few mice. At least more than were probably necessary. In the last 8 years or so since I've been building computers, this is the order I think: micro mouse, Razer Lachesis, Razer Deathadder, Logitech G500, Logitech G700s. Pretty sure I fried the Razer Lachesis after plugging a front USB cable into the wrong spot on my motherboard (not sure how, but never made that mistake again). The Deathadder I swapped out because I got rid of my blue build and I wanted to match. I ended up letting a friend borrow it but I never got it back. The G500 started to have issues with the left click so when I saw the G700s on sale for 50% off I jumped on that. I'm curious about what will make me upgrade next time and what I'll go to.

To stay kind of on topic, I think I did something similar with keyboards too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm not quite as old but in middle school we were on WinXP, Vista came out about halfway through. I remember actually using floppies for awhile until I got my first 1GB flash drive (which was super expensive!).


Same, Vista came out when I was in 7th grade.

I had to buy a 1GB flash drive for my 6th grade computer class. They were definitely expensive.

I don't really remember having to use floppies though. I think I was lucky enough that my parents kept our family computer current enough that I was able to use CDs as early as I can remember.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> In middle school, we still had computers that required 5-1/4" floppy drives to work. There were no mice. Color screens were a new thing.


nice. I went to a super tiny private school in middle school and we could not afford school computers.


----------



## kbros

Windows 7 came out when I was in 5th grade


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Windows 7 came out when I was in 5th grade


good grief I feel old. Windows 98 came out when I was in 8th grade.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Windows 7 came out when I was in 5th grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief I feel old. Windows 98 came out when I was in 8th grade.
Click to expand...

Pfft. Windows 3.0 came out when I was in middle school.


----------



## kbros

I'm still in high school. 11th year


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm still in high school. 11th year


Whoa... I was only in highschool for 4 years


----------



## Spork13

We had apple IIe's and an IBM 386 at my high-school. I think we got a BBC or an Acorn or something too. My first PC was an Amiga 500, when I was in Uni.


----------



## tr3v

My first mechanical, definitely not my last.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> good grief I feel old. Windows 98 came out when I was in 8th grade.


Win98 came out when I was in kindergarten.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> My first mechanical, definitely not my last.


looks good!


----------



## Tempest2000

I'm no photographer and I was too excited de-crumb and de-grease the keyboard... but...

Maybe the first K70 with DSA Dolch keykaps?







I type SO much better with these.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> I'm no photographer and I was too excited de-crumb and de-grease the keyboard... but...
> 
> Maybe the first K70 with DSA Dolch keykaps?
> 
> I type SO much better with these.


Lol it reminds me of a typewriter that someone threw a gaming wrist rest and media buttons on to.


----------



## tr3v

Here is the keyboard he's talking about. He's talking about something else.







Here's link to the keys.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> Here is the keyboard he's talking about. He's talking about something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's link to the keys.


Holy Art Deco, Batman! I kind of want to play L.A. Noire or Skullgirls on it!


----------



## tr3v

Ya, I can't imagine it's comfortable to type with though. Doesn't matter, I still want one.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm not 100% sure yet , but I may have just snagged a Hall-Effect model M board...

Time will tell


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> Ya, I can't imagine it's comfortable to type with though. Doesn't matter, I still want one.


lol no way I could type on that


----------



## Falkentyne

Are you guys kidding?
In MY day, in high school, we used Apple II E/128''s. Commodore 64's were considered "toys". I had a commodore 64 and my friend had an Apple II/C.

There was no windows back then. Just Applesoft Basic


----------



## pez

Haha, I remember floppy disks, DOS (early/elementary school), Win98 and XP. I'm only a couple years past drinking age now, but I still remember a few things. Oregon Trail was my jam back in the day.


----------



## Jixr

there is such thing as a model m with hall effect switches? if so I want.


----------



## Ragsters

I want to bring my Das with blue switches to work but know it will be to loud in our working environment. Which dampers to I need to quiet the clickIing completely?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to bring my Das with blue switches to work but know it will be to loud in our working environment. Which dampers to I need to quiet the clickIing completely?


no such dampers. get a different switch


----------



## XanderTheGoober

The struggle is real... quiet work place and one schmuck is typing... CLICK CLICK CLICKITY CLICK CLACK!
lol. My buddy did this intentionally in college just to troll people. Everyone is studying for testing and he's over here typing an essay with a TKL blue switch keyboard connected to his laptop lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, I remember floppy disks, DOS (early/elementary school), Win98 and XP. I'm only a couple years past drinking age now, but I still remember a few things. Oregon Trail was my jam back in the day.


Hahaha Oregon Trail was the game to play back in elementary school.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to bring my Das with blue switches to work but know it will be to loud in our working environment. Which dampers to I need to quiet the clickIing completely?


You'd have to completely mod the switch to make it silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> The struggle is real... quiet work place and one schmuck is typing... CLICK CLICK CLICKITY CLICK CLACK!
> lol. My buddy did this intentionally in college just to troll people. Everyone is studying for testing and he's over here typing an essay with a TKL blue switch keyboard connected to his laptop lol.


I bring mine to work (ITS) with me and everyone thought it was super cool except this one guy who complains about _everything_. I found out from a friend that he secrectly hates it because it's annoying.


----------



## Jixr

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/royal-kludge-rc930-87?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master%20-%20Mechanical%20Keyboards&utm_campaign=Mech%20Keys%20Product%20Announcement%202015-03-12&mode=guest_open

Very interesting. May have to bite at this one and see how it is. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> no such dampers. get a different switch


I love my blue switches. In fact I'm getting a third in blue next month. I just don't get what dampers are for if they don't dampen.


----------



## Jixr

well, you can't take the click out of a clicky switch, so maybe for one for your office you may like browns or clears instead.


----------



## pez

So what is the general consensus of the Leopold on Massdrop?

http://link.massdrop.com/52c6f0821ccdf376da86487d2dhh1.1msi/U4DMpMPogGBofTQBCfb41

I'm thinking that's not a bad deal, even though the wait kinda sucks...or am I better off sticking to the TKL QFR?


----------



## Mega Man

I remember when floppy disks are the size of monitors ( as I did not measure back then I would say around 12 inch or so. Much larger then 5.25.)

I know they were the size of monitors as the drive was on the right side of the monitor. Built in


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to bring my Das with blue switches to work but know it will be to loud in our working environment. Which dampers to I need to quiet the clickIing completely?


you dampen the bottoming out clacking? I'm sure any will do that.

Quiet the clacking and the clicking altogether? yep, get new switches.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you dampen the bottoming out clacking? I'm sure any will do that.
> 
> Quiet the clacking and the clicking altogether? yep, get new switches.


Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Can't decide what to get for my birthday, might get a Novatouch as Jixr seemed so impressed with it and I've been wanting one for a while.

Also, seems that Royal Kludge board has been taking design ideas from the old Deck Legend boards, with that shiny plastic case and ugly key font.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can't decide what to get for my birthday, might get a Novatouch as Jixr seemed so impressed with it and I've been wanting one for a while.


I'm going to buy one eventually, the only reason why I haven't is because I don't want to toss $300 into another keyboard that won't be a DD for me.

I totally forgot that i have a detailed review that I need to post here on OCN.

Though there is a twitter rumor of a 60% novatouch, but that seems very out there for a company like coolermaster to produce.


----------



## kbros

Jixr plz get it and review it.


----------



## confed

Just got my first 60% today. Already switched out the standard keycaps with my orange and white Vortex Doubleshot PBT. Picked up a Poker II with Browns off Ebay. Shipping said it would be delivered between the 16th - 25th but it showed up today. Very pleasant surprise. It will definitely take some time to get used to but I dont think it will be too bad. It is replacing my Rosewill RK-9000i with Blues.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anyone else go for the recent Infinity buy.


----------



## kbros

I would have if I had a decent soldering iron/skills.


----------



## Blaise170

If I didn't already have so many keyboards I would.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I would have if I had a decent soldering iron/skills.


Soldering stuff together is easier than you may think. It's the desoldering that takes a bit more effort.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I would have if I had a decent soldering iron/skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Soldering stuff together is easier than you may think. It's the desoldering that takes a bit more effort.
Click to expand...

qft


----------



## Dudewitbow

soldering things is almost like using a hot glue gun, except instead of a trigger and glue stick in the gun, you are holding the stick that's supposed to melt


----------



## Paradigm84

Something new arrived today











Review should be up in the next week or so.

Less expected was finding these in the box:


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Something new arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review should be up in the next week or so.
> 
> Less expected was finding these in the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I always enjoy your reviews! I'll be waiting for it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I always enjoy your reviews! I'll be waiting for it.


I'll do my best!









It was going to be a review and comparison to the Ducky Shine 3 given the similar features of the board, but I'm not sure if that comparison is relevant anymore given the Shine 4 is out.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll do my best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be a review and comparison to the Ducky Shine 3 given the similar features of the board, but I'm not sure if that comparison is relevant anymore given the Shine 4 is out.


How significant are the differences between the Shine 3 and Shine 4?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> How significant are the differences between the Shine 3 and Shine 4?


The biggest differences are the new case design on the Shine 4 and the dual colour LEDs, I think it also might be using a new controller, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The biggest differences are the new case design on the Shine 4 and the dual colour LEDs, I think it also might be using a new controller, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


Same PCB, switch mounting, keycaps?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Same PCB, switch mounting, keycaps?


Still using a dual-layer PCB, still plate mounted and the keycaps still look to be the same type of shiny ABS I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Falkentyne

If you have a shine 3 already, there's no reason at all to get a shine 4, unless you want a dual color LED (only in red/blue) or if you want a different MX switch and shine 4's are much more readily available than the shine 3 (I don't think the shine 3 is even produced anymore; everything is probably old stock). Unless you really want a dual LED and love red/blue, it's probably not worth upgrading unless its a MX switch change. The fire 69 edition IS worth it though, if you like blue/green MX switches.

That being said, the blue shine 3's are actually more like ultraviolet (mixture of blue and a strange purple) color, but there have been some "True" blue shine 3's out there too (like the same blue color on the Corsair K70 "Dying LED" blue led vengeance boards, but I was lucky enough to get the "blue/ultra violet" shine 3's. The blue on the shine 4 is normal blue, but you can use blue, red or magneta (blue+red combined) as dual LED on the shine 4.

The ducky 69 fire edition a has much more beautiful color scheme Red/green on the alpphanumerics and some other keys, which actually give you more distinct colors (Red, orange, yellow and green distinctly, which is much better than the "red/blue/slight purple/magneta), and then blue/yellow on the other keys (which while it doesn't give as many distinct colors as the red/green combo, it gives some very beautiful purple and strange neon like colors).

Anyway more to the point: With shine 3 firmware updates, the shine 3 has the same functionality as the shine 4, except the shine 4 has extra multi color demo patterns due to the dual LED, and the shine 4 6 key/Nkey rollover is set by a dip switch instead of through a key combination.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Jixr plz get it and review it.


if they do announce something like that for sure it will be a day one buy for me.

I'll work on publishing my novatouch review here this weekend.


----------



## kbros

Bought a set of white tai hao caps with green doubleshot legends (mechmarket) to complete my "White and Green" setup. I already have the green ones just needed the white ones.

Example:


----------



## remixedMind

order`d the poker 2 from banggood.com now i cant wait for it to arrive







, i was gonna order it from vendio.com but they didn`t have red`s in stock


----------



## Jixr

I get to play keyboards this weekend!

gonna remove the plate off my pokerx, and i'm on the fence about buying a new board ( sold my duck mini ) thinking either a custom grid board controlled via teensy or just get another nerd60 pcb to build.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> order`d the poker 2 from banggood.com now i cant wait for it to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i was gonna order it from vendio.com but they didn`t have red`s in stock


Would you mind telling me how much you paid? My recent purchase of the Poker 2 was $113 + $18 shipping.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Something new arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review should be up in the next week or so.
> 
> Less expected was finding these in the box:


I've double checked. No extra goodies in the box mine came in.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I've double checked. No extra goodies in the box mine came in.


I think I'll probably have a separate giveaway for those when the review is done.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Would you mind telling me how much you paid? My recent purchase of the Poker 2 was $113 + $18 shipping.


US$121.60 + free shipping it was US$128.00 but i used Coupon US$-6.40. i little too much that i want to spend especially when you the convert currency..


----------



## Wolfsbora

Where's the review, @Paradigm84??









This is how I imagine you test and use your keyboards:
Just kidding!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Where's the review, @Paradigm84??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I imagine you test and use your keyboards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding!!


More like this actually:



And I've only had the keyboard a day, I've got to balance writing the review with university work.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> More like this actually:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've only had the keyboard a day, I've got to balance writing the review with university work.


Such a handsome little puppers you are... Aren't ya?







Haha

Stop being studious, you have reviews to write! Much, much more important.


----------



## remixedMind

Datamancer Typewriter Keys on Massdrop


----------



## kbros

Got my 3d printed cheese keycap.


Also traded my CS knife to that dude from reddit, he's shipping the k65 out on monday.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my 3d printed cheese keycap.
> 
> 
> Also traded my CS knife to that dude from reddit, he's shipping the k65 out on monday.


that looks cool


----------



## kbros

.


----------



## Ragsters

I pre-ordered the Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition" from Mechanicalkeyboards.com! I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I pre-ordered the Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition" from Mechanicalkeyboards.com! I am really looking forward to this.


which switches? Those are pretty decent looking keyboards, coming from someone who doesn't care for ducky's.


----------



## pez

So to my surprise, I found a mech keyboard for work 'locally'. I actually went into a Best Buy yesterday and they had a good selection of the 'gamer' boards (i.e. BWU, Corsair K70 & K65, G710+), and then I noticed the Ttesports Poseidon Z. I noticed the price at only $79.99, and figured they were Kalih switches. Did some searching on my phone pretty quickly through Amazon reviews and this thread, and ended up walking out the door with a mech keyboard for $50 (thanks Best Buy rewards certs). I used it a bit yesterday to test functionality, and all seems well. I enjoyed typing on it, and the build quality is definitely more solid as a whole unit than the BWU 2013 I have. It's a work keyboard, so it's in my bag now, but I'm a happy camper so far. They are 'blue' switches, so I'm going to have to pick up some dampeners--however, I'm getting better touch typing, and I work Help Desk, so it's already pretty noisy in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my 3d printed cheese keycap.
> 
> 
> Also traded my CS knife to that dude from reddit, he's shipping the k65 out on monday.


Hey, I referenced a few of your posts yesterday when making a decision on the Pos-Z. Are you still on stock keycaps? And I thought I read something about the stabilizers being designed differently on the board vs. normal Cherry-branded boards. Just hoping to get some insight on the matter







. I'm not a big fan of that stock space bar for one.


----------



## kbros

I ended up returning the Z because of the stabilizer issue. The caps werent that great and I really wanted to change them but the stabilizers prevented that.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> good grief I feel old. Windows 98 came out when I was in 8th grade.
> 
> 
> 
> Win98 came out when I was in kindergarten.
Click to expand...

I was partying and hanging out with girls in 98. My god I'm old. However, I think I was fortunate to be born when I was, I've seen technology, especially home/personal tech advance so quickly. Hell, my parents first PC used cassette tapes...

Anyway, back on topic. Once I'm able to get a new job (full time, CL is a part time gig outside of that) I think I'm gonna get a Code Green, or maybe one of those Korean boards like Duck...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I ended up returning the Z because of the stabilizer issue. The caps werent that great and I really wanted to change them but the stabilizers prevented that.


Haha great. I guess I'll have to pop a key off and see what the issue is there. I read a couple reviews that reported characters/keys 'double-tapping/registering' on there own. Did have an issue with that? I figured worst case if I don't like it, I may go back to return it and try a K65. I really loved the look and feel of that board, though I don't know how I'd like red switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I was partying and hanging out with girls in 98. My god I'm old. However, I think I was fortunate to be born when I was, I've seen technology, especially home/personal tech advance so quickly. Hell, my parents first PC used cassette tapes...
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. Once I'm able to get a new job (full time, CL is a part time gig outside of that) I think I'm gonna get a Code Green, or maybe one of those Korean boards like Duck...


I really like my Ducky with Greens. Might be another option for you.

P.S. My first PC was an old Compaq running Windows 3.1 back in the day. I got to experience the evolution of the internet, from dialup back in 1997 to now.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I really like my Ducky with Greens. Might be another option for you.
> 
> P.S. My first PC was an old Compaq running Windows 3.1 back in the day. I got to experience the evolution of the internet, from dialup back in 1997 to now.


Yey! Someone finally who is like me! I don't feel so old now! I remember dial-up, win 3.1, building my very first PC and the whole technological evolution!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yey! Someone finally who is like me! I don't feel so old now! I remember dial-up, win 3.1, building my very first PC and the whole technological evolution!


The first computer that I ever worked on was a Texas Instruments TI-99/4A that my parents had bought, the first computer that I used at school was an Apple IIe. Many years later the first form of internet service I used was Prodigy on a 14.4K modem.

To bring this back to topic, I can still remember the feel of both the TI and Apple's keyboards. I love the Dolce style keys the Apple had. Talk about a solid feeling board.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> Datamancer Typewriter Keys on Massdrop


Ayup. Just ordered a set in Penhurst Parchment, but I plan to relegend it if I can.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha great. I guess I'll have to pop a key off and see what the issue is there. I read a couple reviews that reported characters/keys 'double-tapping/registering' on there own. Did have an issue with that? I figured worst case if I don't like it, I may go back to return it and try a K65. I really loved the look and feel of that board, though I don't know how I'd like red switches.


Yeah an issue with the kailh switches is getting stuck depressed and keychatter(Double tapping). If I were you I'd return it and get a k65, it really is worth the extra money compared to the poseidon. And if you can buy online, a better option would be something like a quickfire rapid as the k65 has a nonstandard bottom row making keycap changing much harder.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> which switches? Those are pretty decent looking keyboards, coming from someone who doesn't care for ducky's.


I bought blues because I love them. I wish my DAS had brown switches so I could take it to work. The Ducky will be my third mech keyboard all of which are blues.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The first computer that I ever worked on was a Texas Instruments TI-99/4A that my parents had bought, the first computer that I used at school was an Apple IIe. Many years later the first form of internet service I used was Prodigy on a 14.4K modem.
> 
> To bring this back to topic, I can still remember the feel of both the TI and Apple's keyboards. I love the Dolce style keys the Apple had. Talk about a solid feeling board.


Well you can get an Apple IIe from Goodwill if you want some nostalgia.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well you can get an Apple IIe from Goodwill if you want some nostalgia.


Haha, no thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah an issue with the kailh switches is getting stuck depressed and keychatter(Double tapping). If I were you I'd return it and get a k65, it really is worth the extra money compared to the poseidon. And if you can buy online, a better option would be something like a quickfire rapid as the k65 has a nonstandard bottom row making keycap changing much harder.


Well I'm going to use it at work tomorrow for around 5 hours, so we'll see how it goes. I'll be creating/editing tickets throughout the time, so it will really give me a feel for the board. Worst case is my BB reward membership just went 'Elite' again, so my return windows is up from 30 to 60 days. That floating design of the K65 is quite beautiful, though.


----------



## Jixr

I think i'm finally going to splurge and see if I can find myself a lightsaver. Been using my Xt lately and miss the number pad, but the footprint of the board is just too big, need something more compact.


----------



## kbros

The lightsaver is a beautiful board. On a side note, I REALLY want a TeX acrylic case. I also ordered some white LEDs from hong Kong yesterday for my poker.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> On a side note, I REALLY want a TeX acrylic case.


Crap, I just sold mine a few days ago. I would have rather sold it to a OCN'r vs a GH'er

Though, I didn't really like the case. The frosting was very inconsistent, and the case was too light, you could easily push it around a desk with a finger. It also flexed quite a bit and got dirty easily too.

I basically sold it so I could buy another alum. case, I have 2 of them, and much prefer them to the acrylic one, even though they are 2x the cost.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Crap, I just sold mine a few days ago. I would have rather sold it to a OCN'r vs a GH'er
> 
> Though, I didn't really like the case. The frosting was very inconsistent, and the case was too light, you could easily push it around a desk with a finger. It also flexed quite a bit and got dirty easily too.
> 
> I basically sold it so I could buy another alum. case, I have 2 of them, and much prefer them to the acrylic one, even though they are 2x the cost.


Where do you typically get your aluminum cases, Jixr?


----------



## cephelix

anyone know of place to get the filco mod besides pexon? mine is starting to fritz out


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Where do you typically get your aluminum cases, Jixr?


mk, though they usually only order in small batches, and it can take them quite awhile to get more in stock.


----------



## kbros

Thanks for the info jixr. I might just sell the k65 or trade for an aluminum case.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Thanks, Jixr! +1 I'm definitely looking for one.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Corsair RGB keyboards just dropped on Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/corsair-rgb-keyboards

Thought you guys would want to know.


----------



## HPE1000

Gaterons are back too. Might grab some since the linears are supposed to be nice.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Corsair RGB keyboards just dropped on Massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/corsair-rgb-keyboards
> 
> Thought you guys would want to know.


would buy but dont feel like dropping another $150+ on a keyboard. biggest thing that has that i want is a built in cable not a plug in like my ducky shine 3.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gaterons are back too. Might grab some since the linears are supposed to be nice.


I might,too. Maybe..


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gaterons are back too. Might grab some since the linears are supposed to be nice.


I love the hypocrasy of the keyboard community.

"Kahils are cheap chinese copies and they are garbage!"

"We love gaterons!"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I love the hypocrasy of the keyboard community.
> 
> "Kahils are cheap chinese copies and they are garbage!"
> 
> "We love gaterons!"


...

The hate was towards razer and their marketing of khail switches. Claiming their switches were superior for gaming, lasted longer, were higher quality, etc. All while keeping the price of the switches the same as cherry switches even though you know they aren't paying anywhere near the same for khails.

Gateron (at least from what I know) has made no claims on their switches. They offer something cherry switches are lacking, superior smoothness. They are also cheaper than cherry switches.

I am not jumping on some hype train but since all I really care about is linear switches I thought it was at least worth trying.


----------



## kbros

I ordered a handgun bag that fits a 60% keyboard and I'm happy. It works great and has plenty of padding. Best of all it was only $9 shipped.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I ordered a handgun bag that fits a 60% keyboard and I'm happy. It works great and has plenty of padding. Best of all it was only $9 shipped.


That's a nice bag for 60%

I've been in the hunt for a bag that fits my SSK
any idea?

And I received this today


__
https://flic.kr/p/rn57ak


__
https://flic.kr/p/rn57ak
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ...
> 
> The hate was towards razer and their marketing of khail switches. Claiming their switches were superior for gaming, lasted longer, were higher quality, etc. All while keeping the price of the switches the same as cherry switches even though you know they aren't paying anywhere near the same for khails.
> 
> Gateron (at least from what I know) has made no claims on their switches. They offer something cherry switches are lacking, superior smoothness. They are also cheaper than cherry switches.
> 
> I am not jumping on some hype train but since all I really care about is linear switches I thought it was at least worth trying.


Yeah, I'm all for super smooth liniars though. I've not look too much into them. ( are they avalivible in pcb mount? )
i'm working on getting a redscarf, and just trying to decide if i want to throw some serious money into one yet or not, if so i'll need to pick up more switches.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Where can I find Gateron switch keyboards? After trying blue, brown, red and black switches, I've come to realize that I prefer linear switches (a lubed black is my favorite, I use reds for gaming though!) as well and would love to try these Gateron ones!


----------



## kbros

Unfortunately you can't buy any prebuilt boards with gaterons AFAIK. You'd need to buy the switches and solder them in yourself.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Where can I find Gateron switch keyboards? After trying blue, brown, red and black switches, I've come to realize that I prefer linear switches (a lubed black is my favorite, I use reds for gaming though!) as well and would love to try these Gateron ones!


How does a lubed black compare to a stock one? I'm planning on adding some lighter springs and lube too my blacks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Unfortunately you can't buy any prebuilt boards with gaterons AFAIK. You'd need to buy the switches and solder them in yourself.


Thanks for responding man! Yeah, after doing some more research I think I found one Chinese mechanical keyboard that uses them (not even sure because the description was confusing from the Chinese website)!

Anyway, seems Massdrop has a sale for Gateron Switches HERE! I might end up buying two packs of those black stems!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How does a lubed black compare to a stock one? I'm planning on adding some lighter springs and lube too my blacks.


It just feels smoother as in with less friction compared to a non-lubed black.


----------



## Baasha

Just got my Razer Blackwidow Chroma today!











It is absolutely gorgeous and the colors are brilliant! I LOVE the Ripple & Wave effects!

My 'regular' Blackwidow Ultimate is now being used on my X79 Beast!


----------



## Standards

Got my new camera in not too long ago, so I decided to take a better-ish picture of the keycaps I got for my poker. I kind of still want to change out the greys for whites, but I'll see about that later. I like it as is, so I'll probably get a tex case before I get more keycaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just got my Razer Blackwidow Chroma today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely gorgeous and the colors are brilliant! I LOVE the Ripple & Wave effects!
> 
> My 'regular' Blackwidow Ultimate is now being used on my X79 Beast!


Welcome to the club! Also, those rigs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new camera in not too long ago, so I decided to take a better-ish picture of the keycaps I got for my poker. I kind of still want to change out the greys for whites, but I'll see about that later. I like it as is, so I'll probably get a tex case before I get more keycaps.


I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Also, those rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colour scheme.


Thanks, I'm glad PMK had the color purple I wanted. No one else really had purple save for qtan, and those were a 37 set in a color I didn't like too much. I really want to find the tex 60 for under 100 again, but I especially want a silver variant to go along with all of this.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Bought to buy the WASD CODE 87-Key - Cherry MX Clear







, anything I should know before hand?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Bought to buy the WASD CODE 87-Key - Cherry MX Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anything I should know before hand?


It's an awesome board if it's anything like its big brother.


----------



## remixedMind

omg banggood dont have the poker in stock been waiting for a week and they just now send me a mail







that will not be in stock. two days ago i ask them and they say "no problem we will have it in stock next week"....


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Glad I got my poker II back in August/September then


----------



## remixedMind

yes good for you







but im still mad lol. cant stand the a4tech ********* im using in the moment now i miss the blackwidow


----------



## kbros

Go to qtan. keyboardwow.com


----------



## Ferling

"Because saving money is boring" - Not always the case, its more like awesome!

I've never felt like a hipster until now. Today I stumbled upon this baby while at the computer shop I work at, I just was digging through our keyboards and wallah! Sure I had the Razor Black Widow at one time, till I sold it. I'm just not into all the fancy features, except for back-lighting. So here is my new no frills classic mechanical KB.

Acer 6311-kw w/Black Alps switches


Picture was taken with my phone, I will have higher res shots up later once I take it home









This is my first time posting here, any great ideas for mods?


----------



## kbros

Nice find!


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Go to qtan. keyboardwow.com


poker with black case/key caps and red switches is out of stock i already ask`t..


----------



## kbros

Whoops sorry.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Whoops sorry.


no biggie







they have white with cherry red`s and im considering it... i pm`d some sellers from AliExpress and waiting for answer if they don`t have it too maybe i will get the white case, can you give me some input on black`s vs red`s cos vendio has black case and keys.. i want red`s for gaming cos they take less force


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> "Because saving money is boring" - Not always the case, its more like awesome!
> 
> I've never felt like a hipster until now. Today I stumbled upon this baby while at the computer shop I work at, I just was digging through our keyboards and wallah! Sure I had the Razor Black Widow at one time, till I sold it. I'm just not into all the fancy features, except for back-lighting. So here is my new no frills classic mechanical KB.
> 
> Acer 6311-kw w/Black Alps switches
> 
> 
> Picture was taken with my phone, I will have higher res shots up later once I take it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time posting here, any great ideas for mods?


Great looking piece of hardware.


----------



## Jixr

so on FB awhile back cherry had a free t-shirt give away and it finally came in the mail

Havent opened the package yet, but I won one of the cherry black/batman shirts.


----------



## Temuka

Hello guys,I want to buy K70,so before buying I played a little on my friend's k70 mx red switch keyboard and I found out that the spacebar had something like loose and loud sound which kinda wasn't nice for ear's ))) Do you guys experience the same with your keyboards or it's just my friend's keyboard's spacebar is faulty ? Maybe o-rings will change something or not ?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> Hello guys,I want to buy K70,so before buying I played a little on my friend's k70 mx red switch keyboard and I found out that the spacebar had something like loose and loud sound which kinda wasn't nice for ear's ))) Do you guys experience the same with your keyboards or it's just my friend's keyboard's spacebar is faulty ? Maybe o-rings will change something or not ?


That's the stabilizer, it most likely needs lubrication.


----------



## kbros

Here's my Poker II for now, have some PBT blanks coming next week I might throw on. It's nice that I'll have two keyboards to juggle keycaps with.

Caps are Tai Hao


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> Hello guys,I want to buy K70,so before buying I played a little on my friend's k70 mx red switch keyboard and I found out that the spacebar had something like loose and loud sound which kinda wasn't nice for ear's ))) Do you guys experience the same with your keyboards or it's just my friend's keyboard's spacebar is faulty ? Maybe o-rings will change something or not ?


If there is something loose in the spacebar, then it is probably just that specific keyboard that sounds like that. It may be noise from stabilizers if it has cherry stabilizers. You also might be hearing the click from the cherry mx blues, but I doubt it. I am not completely sure because I do not have a k70. I don't suggest the K70 because it is not compatable with most aftermarket keycap sets, but if you don't care about the keycaps then it is good for you.


----------



## Temuka

I want to buy full sized keyboard.illuminated and with mx red switches and now I'm completely lost


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> I want to buy full sized keyboard.illuminated and with mx red switches and now I'm completely lost


You will probably be fine with the K70 unless you ever want to put custom keycaps on your keyboard. Some other options are the *Ducky Shine 4* and the *MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X9*. You will not be able to put a custom keycap set on the Nighthawk X9 but you will be able to on the Ducky Shine 4.

I suggest watching some video reviews of the keyboards before you decide on anything.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> I want to buy full sized keyboard.illuminated and with mx red switches and now I'm completely lost


Here you are.


----------



## Temuka

I forgot to tell that my budget is maximum 130$


----------



## a_ak57

Vortex's Poker II style PBT keycaps and Double Shot PBT keycaps are up on massdrop. I'm in for a white set of the latter for my lolita. Seems like a really good price for what you're getting.


----------



## kbros

Those doubleshots are a steal! I would join if I didn't just buy so many keycaps haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Working on a little project. Who knows when it's going to be done but I am modding the CM Storm switch tester.



135g black switches because why not.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Vortex's Poker II style PBT keycaps and Double Shot PBT keycaps are up on massdrop. I'm in for a white set of the latter for my lolita. Seems like a really good price for what you're getting.


Wow the double shots are a steal. I don't think I'd ever have a use for them (not in those colors) but I still find it very hard to resist...


----------



## Ferling

As mentioned before, here are some hi-res shots of my new found treasure.




Spoiler: CLICKY CLICKY


----------



## Temuka

Guys so who own k70,do you also have that loose feeling on your spacebar??


----------



## remixedMind

so banggood will refund me and i will get it from aliexpress...
here`s a reply i got from some member lol
Quote:


> Me
> 09:46 Mar 18,2015
> do you have kbc poker 2 with cherry mx red switches
> 
> Jack teng
> 05:30 Mar 19,2015
> Hello, please send you need pictures to me.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> Guys so who own k70,do you also have that loose feeling on your spacebar??


No, the spacebar feels fine to me. Let me know if you have any more specific questions. It's boxed up but I don't mind popping it open. I need to take pictures and sell it.


----------



## RingingEars

I just bought the wasd code-104. My 1st mech keyboard.
I'll get the form filled out and pics up when it comes in







)


----------



## Temuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> No, the spacebar feels fine to me. Let me know if you have any more specific questions. It's boxed up but I don't mind popping it open. I need to take pictures and sell it.


You will sell it on ebay or somewhere else? Which model you have,maybe I can buy it


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temuka*
> 
> You will sell it on ebay or somewhere else? Which model you have,maybe I can buy it


It's black with red switched and red back lighting. 1 year old(bought it for Xmas 2013 and used it until January when I bought a Code. It has max keyboards black Orings (50A 0.4 mm) on the stock keycaps. No wear or damage. Still have all retail packaging.

God of death keycap not included


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ How much for Ichigo?


----------



## Temuka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> No, the spacebar feels fine to me. Let me know if you have any more specific questions. It's boxed up but I don't mind popping it open. I need to take pictures and sell it.


I see.. how much you want to sell it for?


----------



## Angrychair

Ygpm


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Here you are.


When is your K65 due? I'm REALLY thinking about picking up that K65 from Best Buy. I'm actually going to stick with the Poseidon Z for now as it's been great, and I've had no issues yet, but I'm thinking of just picking up the K65 as a treat for myself lol. Not that I necessarily need it.


----------



## riznich48

new quickfire rapid owner. love it so far . hopefully it will stand the test of time.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> new quickfire rapid owner. love it so far . hopefully it will stand the test of time.


its a qfr, it will.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> new quickfire rapid owner. love it so far . hopefully it will stand the test of time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ask Jixr how rough my QFR was and it still came back for more.








lesson of the day: don't borrow friends your mechanical keyboards. Borrow the cheap rubber dome keyboards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Ask Jixr how rough my QFR was and it still came back for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesson of the day: don't borrow friends your mechanical keyboards. *give them* the cheap rubber dome keyboards.


True that!

also ftfy, Rubber domes are so cheap that... just outright give it to them


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When is your K65 due? I'm REALLY thinking about picking up that K65 from Best Buy. I'm actually going to stick with the Poseidon Z for now as it's been great, and I've had no issues yet, but I'm thinking of just picking up the K65 as a treat for myself lol. Not that I necessarily need it.


I should be getting it on monday, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## kbros

Does anyone have any classic cherry doubleshots in 2 tone beige they want to sell? I NEED some.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> True that!
> 
> also ftfy, Rubber domes are so cheap that... just outright give it to them


Or let people sit at your command station for that matter. My buddy had a brand new corsair mech and his brother used his computer for a total of 10 minutes and spilled a partial can of coke on it. He was irate to say the least.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Does anyone have any classic cherry doubleshots in 2 tone beige they want to sell? I NEED some.


you can get some of at least one gh gb right now ( there is one that recently closed you may can take over orders ) but they can get expensive

I'm also excited, I'm getting my hands on a redscarf 3 ( basically a lightsaver ) should get it in a month or so I'm hoping.


----------



## kbros

Ooh nice! Yeah I really like the doubleshots but I refuse to pay over like $50 for them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I should be getting it on monday, I'll let you know how it is.


Thanks again







.


----------



## kbros

I might want to sell it so I can put more money into my Poker so if you're interested in a price cheaper than bestbuy let me know. But hey I might fall in love with reds and keep it haha


----------



## riznich48

noticed the backs of the keybcaps on the number row of my new qfr all have a small scratch on them. not a big deal but still i wonder why


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> noticed the backs of the keybcaps on the number row of my new qfr all have a small scratch on them. not a big deal but still i wonder why


That's due to the way the keycaps are produced.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I might want to sell it so I can put more money into my Poker so if you're interested in a price cheaper than bestbuy let me know. But hey I might fall in love with reds and keep it haha


Definitely keep me updated then. Reds will be a new thing to me, but for my gaming board, the floor model with reds seemed pretty awesome.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's due to the way the keycaps are produced.


is it like that on all qfr? why only the number row? just odd.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riznich48*
> 
> is it like that on all qfr? why only the number row? just odd.


If the scratches are caused by what I was thinking, it should be on all of them. But if not, I'm not sure.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If the scratches are caused by what I was thinking, it should be on all of them. But if not, I'm not sure.


yep just the wohle number row including ins, home, page up... only one without it is the backspace


----------



## Paradigm84

Those look like where the keycap has been removed from the stem, not sure why they wouldn't be on the other keys. Either way, it's not a product defect, just one of the results of the production process.


----------



## Falkentyne

It's perfectly normal.
It's how the keycaps are produced and then "cut" from the block after molding.
The Ducky Shine 3/4 keycaps are the SAME way
except instead of a scratch, there's a very tiny 'hole at the back of the key (you can see the backlight light through it)

The funny thing is, this 'hole' only seems to be on the top row number keys and function keys; I can't see them on the letters. Then again maybe I'm just unlucky.


----------



## confed

Please excuse the phone quality and yes, I am very aware and not happy that my keycap set came with 2 keys of "[" instead of "[" and "]"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Please excuse the phone quality and yes, I am very aware and not happy that my keycap set came with 2 keys of "[" instead of "[" and "]"


Vortex seems to screw up every single drop they do on massdrop. Massdrop really needs to do something about it (Assuming they aren't the ones who are sorting the keys)


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Vortex seems to screw up every single drop they do on massdrop. Massdrop really needs to do something about it (Assuming they aren't the ones who are sorting the keys)


Considering the amount of problems I have seen in regards to the keycaps, I was happy that this was my only issue. Some other people have much larger complaints and I can easily live with this small defect.


----------



## kbros

Got my blanks today. Much more texture than the stock poker pbt caps. I LOVE IT. I'm fully sold on PBT and won't be going back unless it's something real special. Anyone tried PMK DSA blanks? I heard the texture is quite nice. I might grab some and throw these (Banggood blanks) on the k65. I'm also pretty good at typing with them. Although I think it's just the texture causing this, but I got an extra 10 WPM compared to normal. lol


----------



## batmanwcm

Just received my Vortex PBT keycaps from massdrop and put them on my Ducky Shine 2.

Quick cellphone pic:


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my blanks today. Much more texture than the stock poker pbt caps. I LOVE IT. I'm fully sold on PBT and won't be going back unless it's something real special. Anyone tried PMK DSA blanks? I heard the texture is quite nice. I might grab some and throw these (Banggood blanks) on the k65. I'm also pretty good at typing with them. Although I think it's just the texture causing this, but I got an extra 10 WPM compared to normal. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean! I've got the black set. PBT is no doubt the way to go.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, random questions here. Will I be able to notice the difference between a Kalih blue switch and a Cherry blue? If not, then would anyone happen to know if Massdrop had Kalih blues and browns or just browns on the Keycool 22?
I'm trying to decide if I should wait for the Keycool 22 to go back on a drop (that is, if it will/has been available with blues) or just go ahead and get one with browns from a friend. It would seriously bother me if I bought the one with browns from him while there was still an opportunity to get one with blues to match my TKL with MX blue. Then again, if Kalih and Cherry feel/sound drastically different, then there would be no harm in mixing blue/brown.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, random questions here. Will I be able to notice the difference between a Kalih blue switch and a Cherry blue? If not, then would anyone happen to know if Massdrop had Kalih blues and browns or just browns on the Keycool 22?
> I'm trying to decide if I should wait for the Keycool 22 to go back on a drop (that is, if it will/has been available with blues) or just go ahead and get one with browns from a friend. It would seriously bother me if I bought the one with browns from him while there was still an opportunity to get one with blues to match my TKL with MX blue. Then again, if Kalih and Cherry feel/sound drastically different, then there would be no harm in mixing blue/brown.


I just picked up a Kalih Blue board and it's definitely similar, though I feel that even after all this time, the MX Blue switch is a bit stiffer. The Kalih still has that click and tactility, but that top end before the click seems a bit 'looser'. Not sure if that's just the difference between the switches, or what. Just my two cents







.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just picked up a Kalih Blue board and it's definitely similar, though I feel that even after all this time, the MX Blue switch is a bit stiffer. The Kalih still has that click and tactility, but that top end before the click seems a bit 'looser'. Not sure if that's just the difference between the switches, or what. Just my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright, thanks. I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I'll take that into consideration.


I should clarify more, too. The MX Blue board is a Razer BWU 2013 and the Kalih is a Poseidon Z. I'm not sure if that has any effect, but I figure I should add that







.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I should clarify more, too. The MX Blue board is a Razer BWU 2013 and the Kalih is a Poseidon Z. I'm not sure if that has any effect, but I figure I should add that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah, I don't think it would make that much of an impact. If I did end up with a blue 22, any difference I felt would be due to the size difference or something along those lines. I'm making that assumption purely on the fact that I can indeed feel a difference between my two boards, and the only difference is that one is a TKL while the other is fullsize (same switch, make, and model).
I think I'm leaning towards getting the one from my friend, as it would save time and money, and there'd be somewhat of a difference anyways. I'll probably see if I can try it out for a week or a few days and see what I think.


----------



## Falkentyne

They do feel different.
Kalih switches have a higher actuation point than MX blues (I guess you could compare it to the Romer-G's actuation point in the Logitech G910 or the higher bump point on a MX clear/tactile grey, compared to a MX blue. Also the quality is hit and miss and there are some sporadic complaints about the durability..


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> They do feel different.
> Kalih switches have a higher actuation point than MX blues (I guess you could compare it to the Romer-G's actuation point in the Logitech G910 or the higher bump point on a MX clear/tactile grey, compared to a MX blue. Also the quality is hit and miss and there are some sporadic complaints about the durability..


Alright, I'll definitely at least try my friend's Keycool 22 then. It has Kalih browns, and apparently it only also comes in Kalih blue, so either way I'm stuck with Kalih. Thanks for that info.


----------



## kbros

So I might be designing a keyset for a groupbuy on PMK. The general idea is that it will be a PBT DSA profile set in classic IBM Model M colors. This is what I have so far, still need to do legends. I was thinking of doing some other kits that you can buy with it that look like some of the factory customized M's we've seen recently.


----------



## Jixr

starting to get things ordered up for another big build.

Redscarf 3


Ivans Irish Keycap set ( dyesub pbt cherry profile, if these were blue instead of green i would be in heaven )


and some gaerton blacks. ( not really a fan of them, but they are 1/2 the price of cherry switches )

I should get the switches and keyboard next month, the keycaps won't be in till may or so though.

and if i'm super lucky i'll get more keycaps in the mail today.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> They do feel different.
> Kalih switches have a higher actuation point than MX blues (I guess you could compare it to the Romer-G's actuation point in the Logitech G910 or the higher bump point on a MX clear/tactile grey, compared to a MX blue. Also the quality is hit and miss and there are some sporadic complaints about the durability..


Just got home from work, but yeah, I agree. I noticed this today at work--the actuation point is somewhat what I was interpreting as 'looseness' on the blues. The actuation is REALLY close to the top of the switch. You might get like a fraction of give that you get with the Cherry MX blues.


----------



## kbros

The k65 just got to my post office but it's closed. GAHH


----------



## Jixr

god i'm done buying stuff off geekhack. Just had another order from there sent to the wrong address. No idea where it is and if I'll ever see it.

I've yet to buy anything off there from a member, group buy, or vendor that has not show up damaged, missing, or something to go wrong with the order.


----------



## 7Teku

Just ordered an HHKB Pro 2... My body can't wait


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> god i'm done buying stuff off geekhack. Just had another order from there sent to the wrong address. No idea where it is and if I'll ever see it.
> 
> I've yet to buy anything off there from a member, group buy, or vendor that has not show up damaged, missing, or something to go wrong with the order.


Luckily for me there was enough horror stories posted that I stay FAR away from any GH groupbuy.

On a side note, the banggood blanks were out of stock in the us so I just resold them to my friend, most likely ordering DSA blanks tonight.


----------



## kbros

I did it.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my blanks today. Much more texture than the stock poker pbt caps. I LOVE IT. I'm fully sold on PBT and won't be going back unless it's something real special. Anyone tried PMK DSA blanks? I heard the texture is quite nice. I might grab some and throw these (Banggood blanks) on the k65. I'm also pretty good at typing with them. Although I think it's just the texture causing this, but I got an extra 10 WPM compared to normal. lol


My Poker II has the blank DSA PBTs from PMK. I posted it a few days ago if you want to see what they look like, but I can vouch for the texture. I had a few come with small imperfections (chips on the bottom, but nothing that can't be fixed yourself), but that's about it. For the price, I don't think you can get much better.

edit: the only difference is that the caps-lock doesn't have a cut-out or anything for the LED to shine through, but it's still extremely easy to see on the poker.


----------



## kbros

Thanks for the info, yeah I'm excited. I think they'll stay on my poker for a while. I might grab another set for the k65 because I'm planning to mod it. Switch swap, sanding and polishing the top plate to a shine.


----------



## Standards

They're definitely worth it. I've had mine for a while now and they've held up surprisingly well. PMK sends you quite a few extra with both the base and modifier set, so if you ever need to clean some you have extras while they dry or whatever.


----------



## kbros

Oh cool, nice of them.


----------



## BoredErica

The Vortex double-shot PBT caps are installed on my CM Storm Trigger now. I like the texture a bit more than I thought I would have. I have two complaints though. First is that the font is just OK. I'm not sure why, I'm just not really into the font of the lettering. Seoncd is that the keys are not lit up totally uniformily. LIke, the botton part of the letter "O", at the very bottom part of the letter, isn't really lit up. The @ key is really... yeah, it's not really legible. The @ key has it worst, the letter keys are fine but not ideal.

The stock CM keys were the same in that the number keys show the symbols up top and the numbers below it, but with those the numbers are lit up a bit. With these though, the numbers are totally dark. Max brightness setting is really the only setting I'd use with these keycaps.


----------



## pez

Well I think half of that is due to the placement of the LED on the switch, and the other half the way the caps are manufactured/made. (not sure he can even see this post).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> god i'm done buying stuff off geekhack. Just had another order from there sent to the wrong address. No idea where it is and if I'll ever see it.
> 
> I've yet to buy anything off there from a member, group buy, or vendor that has not show up damaged, missing, or something to go wrong with the order.


I feel bad about your experiences, but I guess it depends on who starts up and is in charge of the group buy that's most important in GH. I've had at least a dozen orders that have gone through and all of them never had any issues at all from the quality of the products to the mailing (air or ship). I've only bought from I think 4 people on GH and I always follow them because I've never had any issues in the end. The shipping takes forever but I was always happy in the end ( I live in Asia)!

Then again , law of averages will eventually catch up and I'll probably have 1 or 2 that will have an issue. The thing is, the people I choose to buy stuff of have always been top notch taking care of issues, so I still wouldn't worry too much!

Edit: My favorite lead would probably be elton5354, I've joined at least 3 of his group buys and I love his communication and after sales support. He makes sure that when he runs a group buy he asks for after sales support from whomever he's arranging things (At least the ones I've been on)!


----------



## HPE1000

I have spent thousands of dollars on GH and haven't been scammed once. It helps to only give your money to people you can trust (Keycap makers, established members, etc) Obviously that doesn't always stop people from scamming but if someone has something to lose (respect, future profits, friends, etc) they are going to be less likely to scam you.

You are just gambling with new members who join and run groupbuys.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have spent thousands of dollars on GH and haven't been scammed once.


You are hardcore, sir.









I'm no stranger to trust trades... For the last... probably $3000, $4000 in trades, no scams so far. It restores my faith in humanity.


----------



## Jixr

i've not been outright scammed, but i've had everything from orders taking almost over a year now and waiting, being sent the wrong/damaged items, and just annoying junk like that. Bought a plate that was bent, bought a pcb that didn't work, have had one item that got lost in the mail, and just annoying stuff like that.
I'm in one Group Buy where the organizer has had the items in hand since early december, but still has not mailed out most of the orders.


----------



## pez

So I'm really liking my work keyboard (Kailh switches). It's gotten to the point that my MX Blue board at home is just annoying me. The points of actuation between the two switches make a big difference, oddly.

From the guide posted, it seems that all switches seem to have the same actuation points (2mm). Is there a switch that kinda matches this, or do you guys think a linear switch might be better in for the psychological aspect of it? I'm not sure if the other factors like actuation force also effect this. Or do I have it all wrong?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm really liking my work keyboard (Kailh switches). It's gotten to the point that my MX Blue board at home is just annoying me. The points of actuation between the two switches make a big difference, oddly.
> 
> From the guide posted, it seems that all switches seem to have the same actuation points (2mm). Is there a switch that kinda matches this, or do you guys think a linear switch might be better in for the psychological aspect of it? I'm not sure if the other factors like actuation force also effect this. Or do I have it all wrong?


Hey pez!! Have you tried reds, clears, or blacks?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Hey pez!! Have you tried reds, clears, or blacks?


I've played with reds in a store, but of course it wasn't hooked up to anything. I actually didn't mind the feel of the reds, but that's about all I have to go on lol. In the end, the difference is probably something I can deal with, but I was just curious at the same time.


----------



## kbros

Got the k65 today. I like reds. Stabilizers need lube BAAAD. Super loud.


----------



## connectwise

You need a new logo, get with the times man.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You need a new logo, get with the times man.


lol


----------



## kbros

No F that, the new one is ugly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Poll is up for the March KOTM, definitely the largest one so far!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544133/keyboard-of-the-month-march-15


----------



## roflcopter159

Does anyone know where to get any of the following?

SIP sockets (that's what their called right?)
silver stickers
lube for clears
clear switch tops
custom Poker plate with removable switch top cutouts
I want to work a bit more with my Poker but I don't really want to do so a third time, so I'd kind of like to have the majority of this stuff before I do so


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my blanks today. Much more texture than the stock poker pbt caps. I LOVE IT. I'm fully sold on PBT and won't be going back unless it's something real special. Anyone tried PMK DSA blanks? I heard the texture is quite nice. I might grab some and throw these (Banggood blanks) on the k65. I'm also pretty good at typing with them. Although I think it's just the texture causing this, but I got an extra 10 WPM compared to normal. lol






New to this. How do you go about labeling the keycaps?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get any of the following?
> 
> SIP sockets (that's what their called right?)
> silver stickers
> lube for clears
> clear switch tops
> custom Poker plate with removable switch top cutouts
> I want to work a bit more with my Poker but I don't really want to do so a third time, so I'd kind of like to have the majority of this stuff before I do so


For the plate and stickers your best bet is the classifieds on geekhack or something, as those aren't something you can just buy. (You can buy stickers on techkeys, but the color options are really limited since they have all sold out for the most part)

As for lube, clear tops and sip sockets. Zealpcs has that covered. Zeals clear tops are from gateron. You can get clear switch tops on techkeys.com as well, but those are made by abostudio. Not sure which is better though, so yeah.

For clears you are going to want thick lube:
http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/geekhackers-v2-lube-kit

Clear Switch tops:
http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/gateron (3rd option on the list, those are more clear than the standard tops for gateron switches it seems, I haven't really kept up on that)

or

http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/clear-mx-switch-cover

SIP:
http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/led-sockets-for-removable-leds-mod-5


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> New to this. How do you go about labeling the keycaps?


Usually you just buy keycaps that already have legends
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For the plate and stickers your best bet is the classifieds on geekhack or something, as those aren't something you can just buy. (You can buy stickers on techkeys, but the color options are really limited since they have all sold out for the most part)
> 
> As for lube, clear tops and sip sockets. Zealpcs has that covered. Zeals clear tops are from gateron. You can get clear switch tops on techkeys.com as well, but those are made by abostudio. Not sure which is better though, so yeah.
> 
> For clears you are going to want thick lube:
> http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/geekhackers-v2-lube-kit
> 
> Clear Switch tops:
> http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/gateron (3rd option on the list, those are more clear than the standard tops for gateron switches it seems, I haven't really kept up on that)
> 
> or
> 
> http://techkeys.us/collections/accessories/products/clear-mx-switch-cover
> 
> SIP:
> http://zealpc.net/collections/accessories/products/led-sockets-for-removable-leds-mod-5


You would recommend using ZealPC then? I think someone mentioned not to use ZealPC quite a while ago, but if you recommend it, I'll take your word for it.
Thanks for the help HPE! +rep


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Usually you just buy keycaps that already have legends
> You would recommend using ZealPC then? I think someone mentioned not to use ZealPC quite a while ago, but if you recommend it, I'll take your word for it.
> Thanks for the help HPE! +rep


My brother ordered some stuff from him a not too long ago. His shipping is a bit pricey but it is overnight shipping. Pretty amazing.

Zeal is great.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My brother ordered some stuff from him a not too long ago. His shipping is a bit pricey but it is overnight shipping. Pretty amazing.
> 
> Zeal is great.


Ok, awesome. Maybe I misread/misremembered something from a while ago. Thanks for everything HPE!


----------



## roflcopter159

One more question for you, what kind of lube would I use for stabilizers on my Poker?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> One more question for you, what kind of lube would I use for stabilizers on my Poker?


The thick would probably work as well. EK sells stabilizer lube specifically for stabs though:

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube

No clue if it is good or bad though lol. It shouldn't really matter.


----------



## remixedMind

i used the low-viscosity one on the blackwidow and it did the job, the shipping was more expensive then the lube..


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guy's!! Today I make a huge discovery on my office, since I came to work there, I was aware of a little legacy computer collection of my boss, it was always out of sight, not for not wanting to show, otherwise, for lack of space, today we where changing the main PSU of my lab and the guy's remove some parts of the ceiling, and when I go up on the ladder I reach some of the machines, then I check some keyboards, one Acer, one of a Mac Lisa... and a IBM model F!!! in very good condition!!!







!!!

I'm prety shure that my boss never ever will sell the kbrd, but, may be I can convince he to let me use it on the office, BUT, I don't know if I can use am AT to PS/2 adapter and then a PS/2 to USB in order to connect it to my daily use laptop. I'm only can take one pourly illuminated picture.


----------



## Spork13

My new employer also has several ancient and venerable keyboards still in use.
I don't think anyone there appreciates these old mechs.
I often wonder if anyone would notice or even care if I switched one for a $10 membrane switch POS...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My new employer also has several ancient and venerable keyboards still in use.
> I don't think anyone there appreciates these old mechs.
> I often wonder if anyone would notice or even care if I switched one for a $10 membrane switch POS...


Only one way to find out.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guy's!! Today I make a huge discovery on my office, since I came to work there, I was aware of a little legacy computer collection of my boss, it was always out of sight, not for not wanting to show, otherwise, for lack of space, today we where changing the main PSU of my lab and the guy's remove some parts of the ceiling, and when I go up on the ladder I reach some of the machines, then I check some keyboards, one Acer, one of a Mac Lisa... and a IBM model F!!! in very good condition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> I'm prety shure that my boss never ever will sell the kbrd, but, may be I can convince he to let me use it on the office, BUT, I don't know if I can use am AT to PS/2 adapter and then a PS/2 to USB in order to connect it to my daily use laptop. I'm only can take one pourly illuminated picture.


No, the Model F cannot be direct converted to AT. It uses the XT protocol so you would need to use a Soarer's converter in order to use it on modern systems.


----------



## hatchet_warrior

I though of this thread the instant I read this.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> One more question for you, what kind of lube would I use for stabilizers on my Poker?


I use the mechlube, bought it on amazon.


----------



## kbros

EDIT: My mind moves too quick, I am no longer selling the poker, Most likely just doing a spring swap.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Might be a dumb question, but I currently use cherry MX brown switches on my main rig in a cooler master TK. Saw a red switch Cooler master keyboard that is fully backlit. I like browns and blues so far because it's what I have used. If reds have similar actuation pressure when compared with browns is it safe to say that i will like the red switches? Also how clicky are the reds compared to browns?


----------



## Jixr

Not safe at all, reds are entirely smooth no bumps, no clicky parts. , and without the little bump, they feel even lighter than browns ( though they both use the same spring )


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Not safe at all, reds are entirely smooth no bumps, no clicky parts. , and without the little bump, they feel even lighter than browns ( though they both use the same spring )


So if i catch it on sale i could try it but you don't think I will like it? I might stop by my local micro center and open one of their red switch boxes to try it out.


----------



## Jixr

I cant say that you'll like it or not, but linear switches do feel quite a bit different if you're coming from blues and browns.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I cant say that you'll like it or not, but linear switches do feel quite a bit different if you're coming from blues and browns.


Well we will see how my buddy likes Black switches as a first time mech keyboard user.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Well we will see how my buddy likes Black switches as a first time mech keyboard user.


I have used every Cherry switch other than MX White and I absolutely do not like linear switches. I can get by just fine on any of the tactile or clicky switches (even Browns which I don't really like) but linear switches just feel awful in my opinion.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

thanks both for your opinions. I won't waste money unless I try a keyboard at MC first.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I have a quickfire TK with brown switches and a Leopold with reds - they feel different, but I like both. The reds feel super "smooth" and a nice light feeling. The brown switches feel a little "crunchy" due to the tactile bump. I prefer the browns for typing, both are good for gaming IMO.


----------



## roflcopter159

It's definitely worth testing out each switch before you buy them. I personally like all light variants of the Cherry switches (linear, tactile, tactile click) but I know there are plenty of people that would never use one or more of those categories because of personal preference.


----------



## kbros

Does anyone have any extra 65-75g (bottom out force) springs they can sell me? I can't find any _anywhere_!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Does anyone have any extra 65-75g (bottom out force) springs they can sell me? I can't find any _anywhere_!


if you're going off the korean scale, thats roughly in the range of a mx black/green spring.


----------



## kbros

Really? I thought 70g would be half way between red and black as that's what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## Jixr

i'm not exactly sure, but I have some 80g springs, and they feel only slightly heavier than a stock black, so a 75g probably would be very close to a cherry black spring.


----------



## kbros

Alright thanks. I successfully learned to solder today. Put red switches in my spacebar and left shift. Bought 30 68g springs from a dude in Toronto. I might replace my alphas' springs with those. I have so much soldering confidence now haha.


----------



## Dunan

Have a question, I recently got my ducky shine 4, but on every review site and unboxing there is a horse on the keyboard. Mine does not have a horse, it just says 'shine 4' in the center with some lines coming out the sides and a lit up 'ducky' to the right of that.

Is that normal?
I don't see a shine 4 without the horse on it, i'm wondering why mine doesn't have one? to be honest, it doesn't matter, i'm glad it doesnt have the horse, but i'm just curious.


----------



## Jixr

those are the "year of the horse" editions. There are always a year of the ( whatever animal ) ones. AFAIK there isn't any difference.
aside from the spacebar and maybe a label.


----------



## BoredErica

YOTH is a 60% keyboard. YOTH edition isn't layered aluminum with plastic in the middle, it's more aluminum instead (so it weighs more), and you get a keychain. The case is also shaped a little differently.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got my WASD Code 87-Key - Cherry MX Clear - White LED's today.... I'm in love, the clears are a bit heavier than my previous browns but they still feel pretty good, will take me a little while and many spelling mistakes to get use to tho









I do like how simple the packaging is



So purdy











The only thing I don't like is the edges, there a bit to sharp for my liking but that's ok because my wrist rest is just high enough.

Apart from that this things built like a tank, the whole thing feels solid as a rock and the keycaps don't wobble around like my previous Leopold, the extra cable routing holes on each end makes my desk a bit cleaner, the keycaps themselves actually feel pretty nice to but I will be buying a PBT + POM double shot set when I have the money and finally the scroll & caps lock lights are so small, far better than my previous which were so big and bright they blinded you for days

This thing was well worth the money I spent ($280 AUD including shipping)


----------



## Angrychair

I too love my code, but want to replace the keycaps eventually, I just cant decide on a set.

I had to put ek mechlube 2 on the stabilizer bars, they were too noisy for me, and now it is perfect. they sound no different than other keys when pressed.

Word of wisdom, be careful with the plate when removing keycaps, it scratches insanely easy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got Razer BlackWidow Chroma with Green Switch. I missed the clicky keys so much after using Browns and super quite Logitech G910.


----------



## mr squishy

Been running an Apple M0116 that I usb converted for about a month. Feels great and the layout is perfect for CS:GO


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Have a question, I recently got my ducky shine 4, but on every review site and unboxing there is a horse on the keyboard. Mine does not have a horse, it just says 'shine 4' in the center with some lines coming out the sides and a lit up 'ducky' to the right of that.
> 
> Is that normal?
> I don't see a shine 4 without the horse on it, i'm wondering why mine doesn't have one? to be honest, it doesn't matter, i'm glad it doesnt have the horse, but i'm just curious.


There are multiple spacebars out now for the shine 4.
The shine 3 had TWO spacebars that were included with it. The first batch only had one space bar but people were unhappy with the snake logo, so Ducky included a "shine 2" type space bar (although the design is slightly different), with the ducky logo on the side instead of the top, in the same package with the snake space bar.

The first shine 4's indeed had the horse on the bar, and the words "shine 4" "just to the right of it.

And apparently, some people just wanted a vanilla space bar, so probably the later one that you got, is the standard logo.
Here is the thread on it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2qxsd7/ducky_makes_space_for_new_2014_bars/%5B/URL


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There are multiple spacebars out now for the shine 4.
> The shine 3 had TWO spacebars that were included with it. The first batch only had one space bar but people were unhappy with the snake logo, so Ducky included a "shine 2" type space bar (although the design is slightly different), with the ducky logo on the side instead of the top, in the same package with the snake space bar.
> 
> The first shine 4's indeed had the horse on the bar, and the words "shine 4" "just to the right of it.
> 
> And apparently, some people just wanted a vanilla space bar, so probably the later one that you got, is the standard logo.
> Here is the thread on it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qxsd7/ducky_makes_space_for_new_2014_bars/%5B/URL


Yeah that's the one. I really like the one in the reddit thread, the city skyline. That's sweet. Wouldn't mind getting that somehow.


----------



## BranField

not sure if this has been asked yet (there are a lot of pages to go through). Basically im a little bored of my k60 with mx reds and want another board. I recently got the max keyboard switch tester and love the white slightly clicky keys. however i am struggling to find boards with these switches on. Im looking for a board that is backlit and with media keys. can anyone with more knowledge of mechs help?


----------



## kbros

White switches are quite rare AFAIK.


----------



## fragamemnon

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/triumph-adler-gmk-keyset?utm_source=Sailthru&mode=guest_open


----------



## RingingEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got my WASD Code 87-Key - Cherry MX Clear - White LED's today.... I'm in love, the clears are a bit heavier than my previous browns but they still feel pretty good, will take me a little while and many spelling mistakes to get use to tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like how simple the packaging is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So purdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the edges, there a bit to sharp for my liking but that's ok because my wrist rest is just high enough.
> 
> Apart from that this things built like a tank, the whole thing feels solid as a rock and the keycaps don't wobble around like my previous Leopold, the extra cable routing holes on each end makes my desk a bit cleaner, the keycaps themselves actually feel pretty nice to but I will be buying a PBT + POM double shot set when I have the money and finally the scroll & caps lock lights are so small, far better than my previous which were so big and bright they blinded you for days
> 
> This thing was well worth the money I spent ($280 AUD including shipping)


Very nice.
I got my code last Fri. I love the clears. I'm a little heavy handed so they are perfect for me.
I ended up getting the 104 board because I'm used to using the ten key here at work, but now I wish I would have gotten the 87 since I'm just using it at home.
I do think this board could benefit from some dampeners though.


----------



## Canis-X

Finally decided to try out a 60% and bought a Ducky mini w/ Blues. There is just a wee bit of a learning curve for me here between my full size keyboards and this one, however I wanted a smaller keyboard for my main rig so that I would stop banging my mouse into the keyboard whilst gaming. Like the feel of it and am getting used to the blue switches since my other two boards have browns on them.









The keys feel a little slick though and I wish that they had more texture to them.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got my WASD Code 87-Key - Cherry MX Clear - White LED's today.... I'm in love, the clears are a bit heavier than my previous browns but they still feel pretty good, will take me a little while and many spelling mistakes to get use to tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like how simple the packaging is
> 
> So purdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the edges, there a bit to sharp for my liking but that's ok because my wrist rest is just high enough.
> 
> Apart from that this things built like a tank, the whole thing feels solid as a rock and the keycaps don't wobble around like my previous Leopold, the extra cable routing holes on each end makes my desk a bit cleaner, the keycaps themselves actually feel pretty nice to but I will be buying a PBT + POM double shot set when I have the money and finally the scroll & caps lock lights are so small, far better than my previous which were so big and bright they blinded you for days
> 
> This thing was well worth the money I spent ($280 AUD including shipping)




Dat Aus shipping costs...


----------



## Jixr

whoo! got my ravens in today!
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/C...b-496d-a0aa-52eff0622a26_zpseyzhx3hb.jpg.html
I'll probably trade away the black/gold one, I'm not the biggest fan of it.

First artisan caps I have, the detail and quality of these are pretty nice. I kinda wish I had bought more when the sale was going on, but at $25 a pop that would get expensive quick.


----------



## 364958

My SteelSeries 7G seems to be getting worse concerning its bouncing / key repeating problem. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! got my ravens in today!
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/C...b-496d-a0aa-52eff0622a26_zpseyzhx3hb.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably trade away the black/gold one, I'm not the biggest fan of it.
> 
> First artisan caps I have, the detail and quality of these are pretty nice. I kinda wish I had bought more when the sale was going on, but at $25 a pop that would get expensive quick.


I'd certainly be interested in that trade!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kree*
> 
> My SteelSeries 7G seems to be getting worse concerning its bouncing / key repeating problem. Does anyone else have this problem?


After reading through some Amazon reviews you're not the only one with that issue. It appears to be a defect in some of them. My 6Gv2 hasn't had that issue over the year I've had it (I believe they have the same hardware). How long have you owned it?


----------



## 364958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'd certainly be interested in that trade!
> After reading through some Amazon reviews you're not the only one with that issue. It appears to be a defect in some of them. My 6Gv2 hasn't had that issue over the year I've had it (I believe they have the same hardware). How long have you owned it?


Just over a year. I originally bought a 7G in December 2011 but was given a empty box at the store, I finally got it just before New Years but lost all of my equipment in January 2012. Since I was traveling I didn't immediately replace it until I got back in late 2013. I bought it because the build quality seemed excellent compared to my inadequate Razer Lycosa, which in all fairness did last over 2 years and still functioned.

I'm probably not going to RMA it since I hear SS has terrible customer support from reviews mentioning the same problem so I'm probably going to buy a new one, probably not SS though.

Just wondering if this was a hardware defect or something that could be patched in the firmware.


----------



## Standards

Does anyone have a convenient knowledge of 60% cases they could shoot my way? I know of a few cases as is. I was originally going to get the tex aluminum case, but I'm trying to broaden my options before I make another purchase.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kree*
> 
> Just over a year. I originally bought a 7G in December 2011 but was given a empty box at the store, I finally got it just before New Years but lost all of my equipment in January 2012. Since I was traveling I didn't immediately replace it until I got back in late 2013. I bought it because the build quality seemed excellent compared to my inadequate Razer Lycosa, which in all fairness did last over 2 years and still functioned.
> 
> I'm probably not going to RMA it since I hear SS has terrible customer support from reviews mentioning the same problem so I'm probably going to buy a new one, probably not SS though.
> 
> Just wondering if this was a hardware defect or something that could be patched in the firmware.


Good question... I couldn't find anything that said if it was hardware or firmware, just that people were getting them swapped out. What else are you considering?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> not sure if this has been asked yet (there are a lot of pages to go through). Basically im a little bored of my k60 with mx reds and want another board. I recently got the max keyboard switch tester and love the white slightly clicky keys. however i am struggling to find boards with these switches on. Im looking for a board that is backlit and with media keys. can anyone with more knowledge of mechs help?


Whites are really rare. If you want a similar feel, Green switches have the same spring, they just aren't lubed. Whites are known to be somewhat inconsistent in their feel as well.


----------



## 364958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Good question... I couldn't find anything that said if it was hardware or firmware, just that people were getting them swapped out. What else are you considering?


Right now I'm looking at the Ducky Mini and Ducky DK2087S TKL Zero Shine since I hardly, if ever, use my Numpad on any of my keyboards. I'm open to suggestions. I took a look at Das and they seem alright however the few negative reviews made me look away as I seem to have terrible luck when it comes equipment like when my BitFenix Colossus LEDs died.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> not sure if this has been asked yet (there are a lot of pages to go through). Basically im a little bored of my k60 with mx reds and want another board. I recently got the max keyboard switch tester and love the white slightly clicky keys. however i am struggling to find boards with these switches on. Im looking for a board that is backlit and with media keys. can anyone with more knowledge of mechs help?


It looks like Ducky is going to put out Shine 4 with white switches.

http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=ducky+shine+4


----------



## connectwise

Those white shine 4 picks were posted on their facebook a while ago. While looking pretty good, in my say so the the original is still better. If only they offer TKL.


----------



## SLOWION

Random question...

Am I crazy in thinking that Brown switches feel slightly stiffer than Blues?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I too love my code, but want to replace the keycaps eventually, I just cant decide on a set.
> 
> I had to put ek mechlube 2 on the stabilizer bars, they were too noisy for me, and now it is perfect. they sound no different than other keys when pressed.
> 
> Word of wisdom, be careful with the plate when removing keycaps, it scratches insanely easy.


Yeah I'm gonna replace the caps in a few weeks hopefully, I'm gonna be getting this PBT + POM double shot set









Thanks I'll keep the lube and plate in mind








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RingingEars*
> 
> Very nice.
> I got my code last Fri. I love the clears. I'm a little heavy handed so they are perfect for me.
> I ended up getting the 104 board because I'm used to using the ten key here at work, but now I wish I would have gotten the 87 since I'm just using it at home.
> I do think this board could benefit from some dampeners though.


Yeah I got the clears because the browns were starting to feel to light for me

I actually haven't noticed this being to loud, then again I was always bottoming out the browns pretty hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Aus shipping costs...


Worst part was the currency conversion, it came to $208 USD with shipping









Took a shot with all the lights on, so purdy







, the plate really does help make the LED's brighter


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Random question...
> 
> Am I crazy in thinking that Brown switches feel slightly stiffer than Blues?












The browns are slightly less stiff than blues according to Cherry specs.

In unrelated news, still haven't decided on what keyboard to get, lol. TKL keyboard w/ Tex case (means I wait until Spring ends)? Poker 2 with Tex 60% case? No red LED. Poker 3? Dunno about options, will have to wait a long time again. Gons? I can pay say $600 for a keyboard but it damned well better be exactly what I want - and Gon doesn't do all-aluminum. I guess it's possible to do 60% Gon, the version without much of a case for like $230 + shipping, then add Tex 60% case. Or... Ducky YOTH. Not a fan of the case though. PCB not standard size, so I can't change that. Not a normal size USB connection and off to the left? That's a bad spot for me.

Can't find hard anodized aluminum casing. The one for Poker is definitely not flat and too raised. Talk about ergonomic nightmare.

i cri


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Whites are really rare. If you want a similar feel, Green switches have the same spring, they just aren't lubed. Whites are known to be somewhat inconsistent in their feel as well.


i really like the green and blues but i find them just a bit too loud, thats why i like the middle ground of the whites

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> It looks like Ducky is going to put out Shine 4 with white switches.
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=ducky+shine+4


i dont know if im being a bit dumb (it is the morning and i have not had any coffee yet) but the boards on there say they are white switches but on the description page it says clear switch


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna replace the caps in a few weeks hopefully, I'm gonna be getting this PBT + POM double shot set


You might wanna hold off on that, apparently vortex is making an updated set where the number row has the numbers and symbols next to each other (on the current set, only the symbols will be lit up since they're on top). However, I don't think there's any ETA yet so who knows how long the wait would be. I guess your choice depends on how much you care about lit up numbers.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> You might wanna hold off on that, apparently vortex is making an updated set where the number row has the numbers and symbols next to each other (on the current set, only the symbols will be lit up since they're on top). However, I don't think there's any ETA yet so who knows how long the wait would be. I guess your choice depends on how much you care about lit up numbers.


Hmm thanks I think I will hold off then, would be nice to have the numbers lit up as well

Just out of curiosity does anyone know if the Filco/ ONI TKL Aluminum Case would fit the code?


----------



## 364958

What's the best 60% Cherry MX Brown keyboard I can get in the US or UK which has either a green or blue LED backlight?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i really like the green and blues but i find them just a bit too loud, thats why i like the middle ground of the whites
> i dont know if im being a bit dumb (it is the morning and i have not had any coffee yet) but the boards on there say they are white switches but on the description page it says clear switch


Currently you are either going to have to wait or make your own keyboard (or do a switch swap).

Whenever Massdrop brings the Varmilo back, they have had white switches in the past. Might want to look into that too.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/varmilo-mechanical-keyboard?mode=guest_open


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> What's the best 60% Cherry MX Brown keyboard I can get in the US or UK which has either a green or blue LED backlight?


Look for V60 and Ducky mini on mechanicalkeyboards.com. They are pretty much the only place you can get a 60% right now.


----------



## BoredErica

I think the Ducky YOTH is better than the Mini. I believe Poker 2s come in blue, and Poker 3 isn't out yet. Please note that Ducky YOTH and the mini do not fit into standard aftermarket 60% cases.


----------



## Hyrox

Just got my new Topre Realforce 87U White/Grey in the mail today. Loving it so far.









I think I might purchase some Lavender keys for it. Does anyone know anywhere to purchase key caps for the 87U?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I think I might purchase some Lavender keys for it. Does anyone know anywhere to purchase key caps for the 87U?


https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys


----------



## Blaise170

I'm looking to buy the Keycool 104 RGB keyboard. Does anyone know of any alternatives similar to it that would be cheaper than it currently is on Massdrop? I am thinking about selling my DS3 and I'll use my AEK II until I get the RGB board.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm looking to buy the Keycool 104 RGB keyboard. Does anyone know of any alternatives similar to it that would be cheaper than it currently is on Massdrop? I am thinking about selling my DS3 and I'll use my AEK II until I get the RGB board.


I'm also looking at that Keycool, and I'm wondering (as a general question to everyone) if anyone has heard any good or bad things about it. I think I'm actually going to get it because I doubt we'll see a cheaper RGB for a while. The Kalih switches really reduce the cost, but I don't have a problem with Kalihs.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,toprekeys


Oh, thanks. I should have specified: I think I'm looking for an entire Lavendar key set.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> Oh, thanks. I should have specified: I think I'm looking for an entire Lavendar key set.


They never made a full set of that color afaik. They only did with orange, yellow, red, blue, green, white, black and a few other colors I am probably forgetting.

They aren't even making the colored sets anymore.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They never made a full set of that color afaik. They only did with orange, yellow, red, blue, green, white, black and a few other colors I am probably forgetting.
> 
> They aren't even making the colored sets anymore.


How unfortunate.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm also looking at that Keycool, and I'm wondering (as a general question to everyone) if anyone has heard any good or bad things about it. I think I'm actually going to get it because I doubt we'll see a cheaper RGB for a while. The Kalih switches really reduce the cost, but I don't have a problem with Kalihs.


I didn't like my Thermaltake Poseidon, but I think it was the plate or something. I'm going to try again with these.


----------



## iGameInverted

Just got this in the mail today, adding it to my growing collection. Filco with Cherry MX Reds. pretty much replacing My Steelseries with Cherry MX Blacks.

This thing is so nice to type on. I can't even describe it with words. I think it will motivate me to discipline myself in touch typing, it is such an ease to touch type on. I may play with some keycap conigurations in the future. I am liking the smooth, almost slippery key caps but I can see myself buying some PBT keycaps in the future.


----------



## Canis-X

That's how I feel about my new Ducky Mini (MX Blues) with the newness of typing on it is different than my other two mechs that have brown switches. I really like it! The key caps are slippery though and I think that I like the more textured feel of my PBT caps that I have on my work keyboard. I'm still getting used to it though, so we'll see.


----------



## iGameInverted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That's how I feel about my new Ducky Mini (MX Blues) with the newness of typing on it is different than my other two mechs that have brown switches. I really like it! The key caps are slippery though and I think that I like the more textured feel of my PBT caps that I have on my work keyboard. I'm still getting used to it though, so we'll see.


Yeah, I am still undecided how I feel about the slippery keys on this board. I only have a few hours in on it so far. I use the Happy Hacking board mostly at work so I tend to spend more time on that. I am in the middle on the slippery keys.

I have yet to onw a MX Blues. That may or may not be my next purchase. i feel I found a good balance. Topres for work is such a great board for typing. These MX reds are so nice and easy to press while gaming especially comparing them to my other gaming board that had MX Blacks. I also don't mind typing on Reds. it is quite nice. i do tend to make more mistakes but I am sure I will get used to it the more I touch type.


----------



## kbros

I'm a definite believer in PBT after I tried some nice textured PBT for the first time. It really does help to keep your fingers from slipping off the keys while typing.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm a definite believer in PBT after I tried some nice textured PBT for the first time. It really does help to keep your fingers from slipping off the keys while typing.


I second that! Once you go PBT you never go back.


----------



## Jixr

I like the slick dye sub pbt myself. my leopold caps are perfect i think, not too textured, but not too smooth.


----------



## Canis-X

I need to break the keys in a bit, so far I've only really played BF4 and BFHL with it (got the board on release day) so with that the WASD keys are really the only keys that I've really used. I don't know why but the blues feel much stiffer than my browns, and surprisingly, I do feel it in my fingers more so than I expected to. I absolutely love not banging my mouse into the side of my keyboad's number pad while gaming anymore!!!


----------



## tyvar1

custom made wrist rest for my JD40!









Made by http://store.noko.ca/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/


Noko makes great wrist rests, they are always so fun looking









Got a numpad today:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/


Nice Kershaw Thermite.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got a numpad today:


Saw those posted, Man, I wish I still had stupid money to throw at keyboards. Buying a house is expensive.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Saw those posted, Man, I wish I still had stupid money to throw at keyboards. Buying a house is expensive.


:/ it seems like everyone is trying to get their hands on them recently. I have wanted one for over a year now so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jixr

I thought about getting one as well to go by my poker, but ended up getting a redscarf instead.

I still am waiting for a lightsaver style layout that you can put the numb pad on the left.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I thought about getting one as well to go by my poker, but ended up getting a redscarf instead.
> 
> I still am waiting for a lightsaver style layout that you can put the numb pad on the left.


LifeZone designed 1 keyboard with the numpad on the left but it was just a standard tkl layout on the right side.










Numpad on the left makes more sense to keep the mouse from hitting the side of the keyboard all the time. It would probably take some time to get used to though, for right handed people.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That's how I feel about my new Ducky Mini (MX Blues) with the newness of typing on it is different than my other two mechs that have brown switches. I really like it! The key caps are slippery though and I think that I like the more textured feel of my PBT caps that I have on my work keyboard. I'm still getting used to it though, so we'll see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGameInverted*
> 
> Yeah, I am still undecided how I feel about the slippery keys on this board. I only have a few hours in on it so far. I use the Happy Hacking board mostly at work so I tend to spend more time on that. I am in the middle on the slippery keys.
> 
> I have yet to onw a MX Blues. That may or may not be my next purchase. i feel I found a good balance. Topres for work is such a great board for typing. These MX reds are so nice and easy to press while gaming especially comparing them to my other gaming board that had MX Blacks. I also don't mind typing on Reds. it is quite nice. i do tend to make more mistakes but I am sure I will get used to it the more I touch type.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I'm a definite believer in PBT after I tried some nice textured PBT for the first time. It really does help to keep your fingers from slipping off the keys while typing.


I'm not sure about the finger-slipping-from-keys thing, but I do like the feel of it more than I thought it would.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I didn't like my Thermaltake Poseidon, but I think it was the plate or something. I'm going to try again with these.


Strangely enough, the Poseidon (Z) feels REALLY solid. My only gripe so far is that the keycaps have a bit of a 'wobble'. They don't do it unless you purposely try to wiggle them, but it's there. I think it boils down to the Kahil switches not being as meticulously engineered and manufactured to a standard like Cherry MX keys are. I came back and tried to the same on my BWU and had no success...but at the same time, the BWU has a more flexible and less solid feeling board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Noko makes great wrist rests, they are always so fun looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a numpad today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, what number pad is that? I JUST picked up a TKL board and I'm thinking that I'm really going to miss not having a number pad, though I haven't noticed it that much already. I guess we'll see. But I'm definitely interested in starting to look at standalone number pads.

Also, as for my new board. I decided to bite the bullet and pick up a K65 RGB (complete with tramp stamp) today. It's my first MX Red board and so far I'm a big fan. Without looking at the specs in the Guide, I'm guessing Reds have a stiffer spring than Blues or even Browns and it makes for an almost bouncy and smooth typing experience. It's definitely different than Blues, but I like it, and I'm not having any issues whatsoever with it. Even the keycaps on the corsair board seem to be of better quality than that of the BWU I'm coming from. I'm about to do some gaming soon, so I'll report back.

Potato pic for good measure:



But yeah, as much as I'm still pretty sold on my DeathAdder until another worthy contender comes my way, the keyboard for now is definitely being replaced.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Strangely enough, the Poseidon (Z) feels REALLY solid. My only gripe so far is that the keycaps have a bit of a 'wobble'. They don't do it unless you purposely try to wiggle them, but it's there. I think it boils down to the Kahil switches not being as meticulously engineered and manufactured to a standard like Cherry MX keys are. I came back and tried to the same on my BWU and had no success...but at the same time, the BWU has a more flexible and less solid feeling board.
> Whoa, what number pad is that? I JUST picked up a TKL board and I'm thinking that I'm really going to miss not having a number pad, though I haven't noticed it that much already. I guess we'll see. But I'm definitely interested in starting to look at standalone number pads.
> 
> Also, as for my new board. I decided to bite the bullet and pick up a K65 RGB (complete with tramp stamp) today. It's my first MX Red board and so far I'm a big fan. Without looking at the specs in the Guide, I'm guessing Reds have a stiffer spring than Blues or even Browns and it makes for an almost bouncy and smooth typing experience. It's definitely different than Blues, but I like it, and I'm not having any issues whatsoever with it. Even the keycaps on the corsair board seem to be of better quality than that of the BWU I'm coming from. I'm about to do some gaming soon, so I'll report back.
> 
> Potato pic for good measure:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, as much as I'm still pretty sold on my DeathAdder until another worthy contender comes my way, the keyboard for now is definitely being replaced.


Red switches are the lightest of all of them lol.


----------



## pez

Interesting....I'll chalk it up to not being used to any linear switches...so the spring is my direct means of feedback...nonetheless I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> LifeZone designed 1 keyboard with the numpad on the left but it was just a standard tkl layout on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numpad on the left makes more sense to keep the mouse from hitting the side of the keyboard all the time. It would probably take some time to get used to though, for right handed people.


there is a left handed dsi keyboard on my local craigslist for $50, but it has the giant enter key, making replacemnt caps impossible.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/


Damn Noko does some nice work

Hows the overall quality?


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone know where I can get a white wrist rest like this one?


----------



## SLOWION

My Rosewill RK-9000V2 mechanical keyboard just came in, I know full size keyboards aren't cool anymore but I like it












After adding some doubleshot keycaps I had lying around...



I did a quick review also if you happen to care


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got a numpad today:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw those posted, Man, I wish I still had stupid money to throw at keyboards. Buying a house is expensive.
Click to expand...

just wait till she says " i wanna paint " then all the other upgrades !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> My Rosewill RK-9000V2 mechanical keyboard just came in, I know full size keyboards aren't cool anymore but I like it


i prefer full







i like that keyboard may think to get one

finally might not have to hate ps2 connector on pc !


----------



## a_ak57

Lolita:






Caps are those super cheap keycool PBT caps. But I'll be replacing those with the blue-on-white Vortex doubleshot PBT caps I'll be getting from massdrop later on.


----------



## kbros

So I was a bit skeptical of lubing switches at first. Earlier today I finished desoldering all the reds from the k65 so I decided to lube one of them and try it side by side next to an unlubed red. DAMN it was smooth. Let's just say I spent a few hours lubing switches. What a Friday night..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Strangely enough, the Poseidon (Z) feels REALLY solid. My only gripe so far is that the keycaps have a bit of a 'wobble'. They don't do it unless you purposely try to wiggle them, but it's there. I think it boils down to the Kahil switches not being as meticulously engineered and manufactured to a standard like Cherry MX keys are. I came back and tried to the same on my BWU and had no success...but at the same time, the BWU has a more flexible and less solid feeling board.
> Whoa, what number pad is that? I JUST picked up a TKL board and I'm thinking that I'm really going to miss not having a number pad, though I haven't noticed it that much already. I guess we'll see. But I'm definitely interested in starting to look at standalone number pads.
> 
> Also, as for my new board. I decided to bite the bullet and pick up a K65 RGB (complete with tramp stamp) today. It's my first MX Red board and so far I'm a big fan. Without looking at the specs in the Guide, I'm guessing Reds have a stiffer spring than Blues or even Browns and it makes for an almost bouncy and smooth typing experience. It's definitely different than Blues, but I like it, and I'm not having any issues whatsoever with it. Even the keycaps on the corsair board seem to be of better quality than that of the BWU I'm coming from. I'm about to do some gaming soon, so I'll report back.
> 
> Potato pic for good measure:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, as much as I'm still pretty sold on my DeathAdder until another worthy contender comes my way, the keyboard for now is definitely being replaced.


It's a kmac numpad.









But yeah, reds are the lightest cherry switch. It might just feel heavier since the force is linear. Reds, blues and browns all share the same spring. I'm sure you will enjoy linear switches for gaming


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a kmac numpad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, reds are the lightest cherry switch. It might just feel heavier since the force is linear. Reds, blues and browns all share the same spring. I'm sure you will enjoy linear switches for gaming


Wot, it's possible to buy Kmacs like that still?


----------



## BoredErica

Just bought a Ducky YOTH, screw it. Tired of deciding. Poker 2 doesn't have red LED, 3 probably won't even have LED for its first releases, sounded hollow in a Youtube typing test. Tex cases won't be until another 2-3 months most likely. I can probably adapt to a 60% with the right planning. For example, binding quicksave and quickload to [ and ] means I don't have to mash FN key. And then change ~ to ' ... Should be ok. Gons just aren't solid enough and for that price I want it check off more boxes than it does.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Lolita:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caps are those super cheap keycool PBT caps. But I'll be replacing those with the blue-on-white Vortex doubleshot PBT caps I'll be getting from massdrop later on.


I love how small the front lip on that Lolita is! I have an Armaggeddon MX Black KB that looks the same when the face plate is removed, I took it off and left it and it looks great! I just wish the Lolita name was behind (underneath) and not that big!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just bought a Ducky YOTH, screw it. Tired of deciding. Poker 2 doesn't have red LED, 3 probably won't even have LED for its first releases, sounded hollow in a Youtube typing test. Tex cases won't be until another 2-3 months most likely. I can probably adapt to a 60% with the right planning. For example, binding quicksave and quickload to [ and ] means I don't have to mash FN key. And then change ~ to ' ... Should be ok. Gons just aren't solid enough and for that price I want it check off more boxes than it does.


If the front lip wasn't as thick, I would have bought that straight up!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a kmac numpad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, reds are the lightest cherry switch. *It might just feel heavier since the force is linear*. Reds, blues and browns all share the same spring. I'm sure you will enjoy linear switches for gaming


That's the logic that was coming to my head with it. Strangely, I'm loving typing on the Reds, too. It definitely promotes touch typing a whole lot more (at least IMO). I'm curious to try MX Blacks, though I'm not sure how I'd feel about even more resistance/force.

Also, do they still make those numpads? Or did you just happen to scavenge and treasure hunt for it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I was a bit skeptical of lubing switches at first. Earlier today I finished desoldering all the reds from the k65 so I decided to lube one of them and try it side by side next to an unlubed red. DAMN it was smooth. Let's just say I spent a few hours lubing switches. What a Friday night..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This might be a dumb question, but do you have to remove the switches to lube them? Or is that just part of your practicing with the soldering/de-soldering?


----------



## kbros

So I swapped lubed reds in my poker instead of blacks. THEY ARE BUTTER. I love it. Also got my PMK DSA Blanks in and I love them. And a few days ago I shaved my case to make it low profile.



And one showing the shaved case.


----------



## timerwin63

Is there anywhere you can buy legitimate Cherry springs? They seem to be rated differently than the Korean springs I've been seeing. The Koreans are rated by the force required to bottom out, while Cherry springs are rated to actuation force? (At least, I think that's how it works.) Anyway, I want to replace the springs in my greens with Black springs to test the difference in weight, but I can't seem to find any that are quite right.


----------



## kbros

^ mechanicalkeyboards.com


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/
> 
> 
> 
> Noko makes great wrist rests, they are always so fun looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a numpad today:
Click to expand...

Yeah i know, she is really talented!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Kershaw Thermite.
Click to expand...

thanks but it isn't mine, Noko took the picture









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> custom made wrist rest for my JD40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by http://store.noko.ca/
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Noko does some nice work
> 
> Hows the overall quality?
Click to expand...

I know she is awesome!









I haven't got it yet, it is on its way now


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have a question regarding wrist rests, I've tried both the graffiti and leather wrist rests and they both have their pros and cons.

The Grafiti in terms of feel and reducing sweat (doesn't get as hot as leather) is great but only lasts me between 6 months (top layer starts peeling from the side) to a year, which bothers me.

Leather wrist rests on the other hand last for a really long time, but my problem is the whole getting sweaty wrists, which bother me (I live in a tropical country - I'm not complaining about living in a tropical country mind you







).

Are there other options for wrist rests? One with the durability of leather but with the breath-ability of the Grafiti?


----------



## Spork13

Maybe a nice wooden one?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If the front lip wasn't as thick, I would have bought that straight up!


Yeah uh... the case design isn't that great. It's a bit big, not digging the rounded edges and the general form. That said it is more solid aluminum than the Mini. The USB port isn't full size I believe and is on the left side which will annoy me quite a bit.

I wish Ducky did TKL Legend. The Legend is as good as I could hope it to be, except for the large form factor which is a deal-breaker. The Ducky reps told me more than once that there is no such thing as a Ducky Legend TKL in the pipeline right now, there are no plans for one. Wish they'd at least model the YOTH to have a similar aesthetic as the Legend, even if the Legend actually just has aluminum plating up top and plastic on the bottom.

All of these small details matter to me, and a lot. I have cash and I can drop 500+, but it's gotta check ALL the boxes. And no keyboard I can obtain right now does that. Which is a weird place to be in...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Maybe a nice wooden one?


Hmmm... that's a pretty good suggestion, maybe I'll have a nice one made for myself! The ones I checked out online are too pricey! We have better wood and I can have it made for cheap!


----------



## Ragsters

So I pre-ordered the Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition" as I have mentioned earlier in this thread but I am having second thoughts because of the amount of time I have to actually wait for the keyboard to arrive. Does anyone have any suggestions on a white, full keyboard?


----------



## kbros

I think there is a white rosewill rk9000 afaik


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I think there is a white rosewill rk9000 afaik


In existence yes but available not so much.


----------



## Ovrclck

Finally got my Varmilo from massdrop this passed Friday. I'm in love! Never tried Cherry's before. The browns are perfect.


----------



## Spork13

Browns are my favourite switch, but blues are also my favourite switch...
Thats a great looking kbd Ovrclk.


----------



## fragamemnon

So, I'm thinking of a PBT blank DSA grey (GDE) base + blue (BDJ) modifier set for the Poker - more or less neutral colours to allow for fancy add-ups down the timeline.
You guys concur with me?

E: kbros beat me to it.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So I pre-ordered the Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition" as I have mentioned earlier in this thread but I am having second thoughts because of the amount of time I have to actually wait for the keyboard to arrive. Does anyone have any suggestions on a white, full keyboard?


where did you order yours from? im really looking forward to this board but cant seem to find anywhere in the UK to order from.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> where did you order yours from? im really looking forward to this board but cant seem to find anywhere in the UK to order from.


Mechanicalkeyboards.com

NCIXUS.com


----------



## Sencha

my Leopold FC660M. With MX reds and 1.5mm PBT caps.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of a PBT blank DSA grey (GDE) base + blue (BDJ) modifier set for the Poker - more or less neutral colours to allow for fancy add-ups down the timeline.
> You guys concur with me?
> 
> E: kbros beat me to it.


Go for it, I love it. Such a clean color combo.


----------



## killacam7478

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> My Rosewill RK-9000V2 mechanical keyboard just came in, I know full size keyboards aren't cool anymore but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After adding some doubleshot keycaps I had lying around...
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick review also if you happen to care






Don't worry, I still think full-sized boards are cool...but I'm an accountant and use the 10-key more than most. Haha. Nice video, too. Very well done.


----------



## kbros

So I got my diffused white led's from china finally. Burnt up the tip on my radioshack soldering iron so instead of buying a new one I'm just going to buy a decent hakko knockoff soldering station. Until then, my poker remains not shiny.


----------



## Mega Man

I recommend @longroadtrip soldering station


----------



## kbros

I bought a knock off of a Hakko 936 station which has received rave reviews. It was only 30 bucks. I'll upgrade to real hakko later on.


----------



## kbros

I also joined the geekhack groupbuy for gateron switches. Ordered enough linear 35g clears to do the k65. Should be fun.


----------



## BoredErica

When will the keyboard community be graced by the debut of a KMAC III? A KMAC with leds with a flat case, now that's something I am willing to drop an obscene amount of money for.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When will the keyboard community be graced by the debut of a KMAC III? A KMAC with leds with a flat case, now that's something I am willing to drop an obscene amount of money for.


What will come first. The KMAC 3 or the HHKB Pro 3? XD

They need to make a kmac pad 2 though, not sure why they never did. The kmac 1 had no slant to it, the kmac 2 had slant. It would be cool if there was a kmac pad with the slope the kmac 2 has.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What will come first. The KMAC 3 or the HHKB Pro 3? XD
> 
> They need to make a kmac pad 2 though, not sure why they never did. The kmac 1 had no slant to it, the kmac 2 had slant. It would be cool if there was a kmac pad with the slope the kmac 2 has.


Slopes just aren't for me. I believe it is not as good ergonomically. I don't understand why so many Koreans are obsessed with slanted keyboards. I heard some typists actually have a desk that allows for the keyboard to slope downwards. As much as I love the built-like-a-tank-with-metal mentality of Kmacs, I need backlighting and a flat keyboard... Especially for a keyboard I pay a lot for, there should be no compromises.

It's been a while since Kmac II...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Slopes just aren't for me. I believe it is not as good ergonomically. I don't understand why so many Koreans are obsessed with slanted keyboards. I heard some typists actually have a desk that allows for the keyboard to slope downwards. As much as I love the built-like-a-tank-with-metal mentality of Kmacs, I need backlighting and a flat keyboard... Especially for a keyboard I pay a lot for, there should be no compromises.
> 
> It's been a while since Kmac II...


Kmac 1/1.2 has no slant. If you take the feet off it is flat.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Kmac 1/1.2 has no slant. If you take the feet off it is flat.


Yup, and if anybody has a Kmac 1.2 they wanna sell... well yeah.







IF.









I guess I could buy a Kmac 1.2, hiring somebody to swap out all the switches and solder on leds?


----------



## Sniping

Isn't the TX87 a kbdlab creation? That would basically be the successor to the KMAC 2 then.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup, and if anybody has a Kmac 1.2 they wanna sell... well yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could buy a Kmac 1.2, hiring somebody to swap out all the switches and solder on leds?


It's pretty rare nowadays
The last time I saw it was over GH classified, Feng put his red one on sale...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> It's pretty rare nowadays
> The last time I saw it was over GH classified, Feng put his red one on sale...


I saw that thread when searching for sales and I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and then the cops were called.









However, I now monitor Geekhack classifieds. The next Kmac that qualifies will definately be mine because my bidding gonna' be OP.









Although to be critical, it looks like all of the aluminum cases are a bit tall. One plus with my Storm Trigger is that the thing is slim. But it's not so slim on the X-axis.

In unrelated news, I'd just like to rant about tech Youtubers for a second here... They don't go into enough depth with keyboards (or anything, really). It's just about overall look and fancy lighting modes with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Isn't the TX87 a kbdlab creation? That would basically be the successor to the KMAC 2 then.


Never heard of it, thank you for bringing it up!

It looks like the case is slanted as well, and slightly more slanted than the Kmac 2. What is it with Koreans and their slanted keyboards?







The thread also mentions that the Ducky Orion is 11 degrees slanted. Jeeze, I knew from the picts that was going to be over the top.

EDIT:

Wait a minute...

Feng has multiple Kmacs on sale, I just noticed. His title should've been changed to Kmacs instead of Kmac. But hey, that red one hasn't been crossed out so does it mean it hasn't been sold yet?

PM sent!

EDIT:

Maybe not so, a mod locked the thread and told him to clean up his thread since it has so many sold items.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I saw that thread when searching for sales and I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and then the cops were called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I now monitor Geekhack classifieds. The next Kmac that qualifies will definately be mine because my bidding gonna' be OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although to be critical, it looks like all of the aluminum cases are a bit tall. One plus with my Storm Trigger is that the thing is slim. But it's not so slim on the X-axis.
> 
> In unrelated news, I'd just like to rant about tech Youtubers for a second here... They don't go into enough depth with keyboards (or anything, really). It's just about overall look and fancy lighting modes with them.
> Never heard of it, thank you for bringing it up!
> 
> It looks like the case is slanted as well, and slightly more slanted than the Kmac 2. What is it with Koreans and their slanted keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread also mentions that the Ducky Orion is 11 degrees slanted. Jeeze, I knew from the picts that was going to be over the top.
> 
> EDIT:
> Wait a minute...
> Feng has multiple Kmacs on sale, I just noticed. His title should've been changed to Kmacs instead of Kmac. But hey, that red one hasn't been crossed out so does it mean it hasn't been sold yet?
> 
> PM sent!
> 
> EDIT:
> Maybe not so, a mod locked the thread and told him to clean up his thread since it has so many sold items.


You might wanna ask Kin25 to help you find some Korean Boards you love over Korean forums
But I think he's kinda busy with TX1800 GB , worth a try he's a good guy
I've 2 boards coming from him (not the TX1800)









I own a kmac2 and trigger, they have different steepness
the trigger is more flat to the surface but the KMAC is heaven for me
that if you combine it with the perfect palm rest, mine is this one


----------



## tyvar1

Got my wrist rest today!









More pictures here:


http://imgur.com/4msDG


----------



## kbros

That thing is so cool!


----------



## The_chemist21

If you haven't picked these up yet, DO-IT!




The abostudio crap doesn't come anywhere close to these tops in quality, I would even say these are better quality than cherry tops. :O


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Got my wrist rest today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4msDG


Facebook Keyboard ?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> That thing is so cool!


thanks man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Facebook Keyboard ?


what do you mean?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you haven't picked these up yet, DO-IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abostudio crap doesn't come anywhere close to these tops in quality, I would even say these are better quality than cherry tops. :O


I can't read the label too well. Are those Gateron tops?
EDIT: Where did you buy those?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I can't read the label too well. Are those Gateron tops?
> EDIT: Where did you buy those?


Yes those are Gateron switch tops, those were from a customer, I am not sure where he got them but there was a group buy on GH that just ended with them so you should be able to pick some up from one of the vendors soon, like techkeys if you didn't get in on the group buy.


----------



## Blaise170

Hey guys, I'm selling some switches and caps and stuff in the Classifieds if anyone is interested!


----------



## kbros

Finished up my first design for a Baymax inspired keyset from the movie Big Hero 6. Let me know what you guys think! IMO I think it's a little out there with the colors but It's only the 1st design, I can still make changes.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finished up my first design for a Baymax inspired keyset from the movie Big Hero 6. Let me know what you guys think! IMO I think it's a little out there with the colors but It's only the 1st design, I can still make changes.


different font colours hurt my eyes


----------



## kbros

Yeah I noticed the red and purple clash way too much, making adjustments today.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, In my opinion, the better looking sets are those that have one fairly neutral colour (black, white, grey etc) and one more interesting colour for contrast.

Or you can just be crazy and make something like the Miami set.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or you can just be crazy and make something like the Miami set.


The miami basically burns your eyes, its so bright.

I should probably sell my set, I've not used it on any keyobards yet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The miami basically burns your eyes, its so bright.
> 
> I should probably sell my set, I've not used it on any keyobards yet.


I dunno, I like it.


----------



## Jixr

i like it too, but trying to read the teal on the pink is not easy


----------



## kbros

I decided to change it to just a single DSA keycap and design a whole set later. Pending approval on PMK right now.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The miami basically burns your eyes, its so bright.
> 
> I should probably sell my set, I've not used it on any keyobards yet.


I might be interested if you ever decide to sell.

By the way, you seemed to express interest in those WYSE keycaps I had, I have two sets if you would still be interested.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I saw your classified post, I'm actually down on keyboards right now and I have 2 sets on the way, so I'm pretty good on keycap sets right now.


----------



## BoredErica

Personally I prefer keycaps that are all one color... like all black. All white like the Vortex caps looks nice too though.


----------



## Jixr

kbro's I think it would look cool with red mods, white alphas, and purple legends. the red/purple just seems too conflicting.


----------



## kbros

This is my latest design, light grey alphas red mods, dark purple legends, and light purple enter key.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> This is my latest design, light grey alphas red mods, dark purple legends, and light purple enter key.


Meh. I think you're on the right track but it still clashes too much.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Kmac 1/1.2 has no slant. If you take the feet off it is flat.


Yea that's just gorgeous.


----------



## remixedMind

finally got the poker







the amount of money i paid is just...


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yea that's just gorgeous.


agreed. I'd daily drive that.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> agreed. I'd daily drive that.


I'd almost feel bad using that as a daily driver. It looks like something that belongs hanging on the wall or on some sort of shelf on display


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'd almost feel bad using that as a daily driver. It looks like something that belongs hanging on the wall or on some sort of shelf on display


What keycaps does that kmac have?

It gets my KBOTM vote. I really need to throw some nice keycaps on my Code....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you haven't picked these up yet, DO-IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abostudio crap doesn't come anywhere close to these tops in quality, I would even say these are better quality than cherry tops. :O


I don't even want to know where to get those switch tops. JFC... YOU'll have me desoldering my LED's on my Sprit in no time.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> What keycaps does that kmac have?
> 
> It gets my KBOTM vote. I really need to throw some nice keycaps on my Code....
> I don't even want to know where to get those switch tops. JFC... YOU'll have me desoldering my LED's on my Sprit in no time.


http://zealpc.net/collections/switches/products/gateron


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you haven't picked these up yet, DO-IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abostudio crap doesn't come anywhere close to these tops in quality, I would even say these are better quality than cherry tops. :O


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> http://zealpc.net/collections/switches/products/gateron


why u do this to me!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> why u do this to me!


Because I know you want to, you just need a little push.


----------



## remixedMind

is it just my keycaps? but i can see the + on them from angle


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> is it just my keycaps? but i can see the + on them from angle


Not sure what you mean. Got a picture?


----------



## remixedMind

here


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's from the stems of the keycap which attach the keycap to the switch/ stabilizer.


----------



## remixedMind

yes didnt know what was there name







is this normal?


----------



## Jixr

pretty normal, no big deal.


----------



## remixedMind

i expected higher quality







will replace them at some point then


----------



## kbros

They'll still be there in all PBT keycaps you buy for the most part. It's not bad build quality, it's just the properties of PBT which makes it shrink as it cools AFAIK.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> They'll still be there in all PBT keycaps you buy for the most part. It's not bad build quality, it's just the properties of PBT which makes it shrink as it cools AFAIK.


i get it, but why it was not present on the blackwidow then


----------



## Jixr

different material, its common in most keycaps, even the high end sets have it. nothing to get bothered over.


----------



## remixedMind

thank you for the info







@Paradigm84 @Jixr @kbros
edit: i looked at the rgb key caps that were included and they dont have that problem


----------



## Skyhi

How did you shave the case?


----------



## kbros

Me? I taped down 80 grit sandpaper onto a desk and turned the case upside down and sanded it with even pressure. After about an hour it was the height I wanted so I finished it off with higher grit to smooth it out.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> What keycaps does that kmac have?


Looks like cherry white on black doubleshots.


----------



## kbros

So I made a thing. An SA Row 3 profile set based off the purple heart medal. I like it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I made a thing. An SA Row 3 profile set based off the purple heart medal. I like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A wrist rest made out of wood (purple heart) should compliment it well.


----------



## Sniping

Is that an ionospheric blue? Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Skyhi

Thanks for the info


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyhi*
> 
> Thanks for the info


Just like to say uh... Tifa looks way classier in her AC outfit.

ANNDDDDD in unrelated news, a KMAC Happy has been spotted in the wild today by me.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0

$450 for a second-hand Kmac 60% though is a bit steep IMO, since it doesn't even have brown switches. I am assuming I can just hire somebody to install leds to all the keys, right? The casing is titanium colored with red backplate which is a plus. This is pretty much the exact color scheme I am looking for.

And just as importantly, does anybody know what the build quality of the Kmac happy relative to Kmac 1 vs 1.2 vs 2?

EDIT:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

The case isn't flat

Y U DO DIS K M A C? 
Y U DO DISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????!!!!


----------



## fleetfeather

what methods are available to fix keys that are starting to repeat/double-activate?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what methods are available to fix keys that are starting to repeat/double-activate?


this was the problem on the blackwidow i only tried compressed air directly on the switch but it didn`t help, also this is a common problem for razer afaik


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> this was the problem on the blackwidow i only tried compressed air directly on the switch but it didn`t help, also this is a common problem for razer afaik


I've had it develop on 4 out of 5 mech keyboards I've owned from different brands/OEMs. It's some sort of mechanical or electrical issue, but I've got little knowledge in either of these areas really


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just like to say uh... Tifa looks way classier in her AC outfit.
> 
> ANNDDDDD in unrelated news, a KMAC Happy has been spotted in the wild today by me.
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0
> 
> $450 for a second-hand Kmac 60% though is a bit steep IMO, since it doesn't even have brown switches. I am assuming I can just hire somebody to install leds to all the keys, right? The casing is titanium colored with red backplate which is a plus. This is pretty much the exact color scheme I am looking for.
> 
> And just as importantly, does anybody know what the build quality of the Kmac happy relative to Kmac 1 vs 1.2 vs 2?
> 
> EDIT:
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> The case isn't flat
> Y U DO DIS K M A C?
> 
> Y U DO DISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????!!!!


I could install leds for you


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've had it develop on 4 out of 5 mech keyboards I've owned from different brands/OEMs. It's some sort of mechanical or electrical issue, but I've got little knowledge in either of these areas really


What switches are you using? I've owned over 15 different mechanicals and I've never had the double actuation issue.


----------



## Blaise170

Has anyone seen the Royal Cludge RC930 boards yet? They are RGB with MX compatible Topre clone switches. It looks pretty interesting for someone that is wanting to try out Topre (though the review from KeyChatter states they are a bit different).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What switches are you using? I've owned over 15 different mechanicals and I've never had the double actuation issue.


My poker 2 does this... It's so annoying. The c key double or triple actuates per press most times. I have desoldered the switch twice trying to fix it. I am just going to replace the switch and see if that finally fixes it.

It's not too big of an issue since it is mainly used for gaming but I wish it didnt happen. They are stock black switches.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What switches are you using? I've owned over 15 different mechanicals and I've never had the double actuation issue.


atm, using a Poker 2 w/ MX Clears. I've also had the issue with a Filco TKL w/ MX Reds, a Noppoo Choc Mini w/ MX Blacks, and a Matias Secure Pro w/ Quiet Clicks. The only board that didn't do it was my Corsair K90 w/ MX Reds.

Pretty bummed out; have invested over $300 in this Poker 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My poker 2 does this... It's so annoying. The c key double or triple actuates per press most times. I have desoldered the switch twice trying to fix it. I am just going to replace the switch and see if that finally fixes it.
> 
> It's not too big of an issue since it is mainly used for gaming but I wish it didnt happen. They are stock black switches.


I'd be super interested in your results


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My poker 2 does this... It's so annoying. The c key double or triple actuates per press most times. I have desoldered the switch twice trying to fix it. I am just going to replace the switch and see if that finally fixes it.
> 
> It's not too big of an issue since it is mainly used for gaming but I wish it didnt happen. They are stock black switches.


If the switch isn't dirty or isn't sticking it's most likely a defective switching diode going out.


----------



## Jixr

test teh cables too, they are cheap and break often.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If the switch isn't dirty or isn't sticking it's most likely a defective switching diode going out.


I've got some smd diodes left from my sprit pcb so I guess I can swap that out and see if it works.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I've got some smd diodes left from my sprit pcb so I guess I can swap that out and see if it works.


Let me know how it works out.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys, I have a problem here...

The vortex doubleshot keycaps don't light up with the Ducky YOTH leds on max. It is SUPER faint to the point of not existing at all.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guys, I have a problem here...
> The vortex doubleshot keycaps don't light up with the Ducky YOTH leds on max. It is SUPER faint to the point of not existing at all.


You sure you bought the backlit ones and not just the WoB doubleshot ones?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure you bought the backlit ones and not just the WoB doubleshot ones?


What is WoB?

The keycaps worked fine on my CM Storm Trigger. I am actually mind-blown that it somehow doesn't work with the YOTH, AT ALL. And, even the keycaps I thought would do extra well like the number keys (The Vortex keycaps show the number on the bottom of the keycap and the symbol on the top of the keycap, so 5 would be on bottom, % would be on top)... so that the 5 lights up, but nooooope, nothing. The light just doesn't go through.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is WoB?
> The keycaps worked fine on my CM Storm Trigger. I am actually mind-blown that it somehow doesn't work with the YOTH, AT ALL. And, even the keycaps I thought would do extra well like the number keys (The Vortex keycaps show the number on the bottom of the keycap and the symbol on the top of the keycap, so 5 would be on bottom, % would be on top)... so that the 5 lights up, but nooooope, nothing. The light just doesn't go through.


WoB is just white on black.

I guess the YOTH just doesnt have bright enough leds.

The one thing with those vortex keycaps is the numbers and some of the other sublegends don't light up. That is the big reason I never bought a set. The symbols above the numbers light up, but the numbers dont which is annoying.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WoB is just white on black.
> 
> I guess the YOTH just doesnt have bright enough leds.
> 
> The one thing with those vortex keycaps is the numbers and some of the other sublegends don't light up. That is the big reason I never bought a set. The symbols above the numbers light up, but the numbers dont which is annoying.


Nah, these are backlit ones with Pom.

I'm sad now.


----------



## Angrychair

that RK board has hideous legends. Hard to judge it though.


----------



## BoredErica

And uh. Is there a way to light up the caps key 24/7.  I'm Googling around for answers and I've read the manual.

I really want to like the keyboard. The color switching is great, the keyboard is damn solid construction. But being stuck on stock keycaps... and this dark caps lock key is kind of a thorn on my side.

EDIT:

I just realized, the reason why the PBT Vortex caps don't work with the backlighting is ONLY because of the led positioning of the YOTH. I put the PBT cap on upside down and voila, I can see the backlighting. Well then... anybody know anything like the Vortex caps that are PBT and allow for backlighting and are designed for led positioning like the YOTH? (LED is on bottom instead of top)

With the YOTH, the brightness is not at max brightness really, unless you activate the other color led to max as well. This means if you just want red led, it's not that bright.

I'd like to give kudos to the YOTH for being slim on the Z axis, and it is better than the Storm Trigger in this regard. Also, this keyboard is truly flat, unlike the sorta-flat casing of the Storm Trigger.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Has anyone seen the Royal Cludge RC930 boards yet? They are RGB with MX compatible Topre clone switches. It looks pretty interesting for someone that is wanting to try out Topre (though the review from KeyChatter states they are a bit different).


I have a review of this keyboard that'll be going up tomorrow...I'm filming the typing test tonight.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that RK board has hideous legends. Hard to judge it though.


You talking about the Royal Kludge? KeyChatter said that these are pretty generic keycaps and that they are pretty much disposable as soon as you get it. Of course, MX compatible switches help dramatically.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You talking about the Royal Kludge? KeyChatter said that these are pretty generic keycaps and that they are pretty much disposable as soon as you get it. Of course, MX compatible switches help dramatically.


yeah lol, that font is killing my eyes. Other than that it's good lookin board. too bad it doesn't seem fully programmable per key. But still, color matchable to your mood.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that RK board has hideous legends. Hard to judge it though.


Buy it and replace the keycaps with some nice deck keycaps


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You talking about the Royal Kludge? KeyChatter said that these are pretty generic keycaps and that they are pretty much disposable as soon as you get it. Of course, MX compatible switches help dramatically.


That's interesting. I didn't like the font of the keycaps, but I don't think the keycaps are bad either. They're doubleshot backlit keycaps unlike normal sets.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> That's interesting. I didn't like the font of the keycaps, but I don't think the keycaps are bad either. They're doubleshot backlit keycaps unlike normal sets.


Could be, I haven't tried myself so I dunno. Just going by his review.
Quote:


> The RC930-87 RGB comes with thin ABS keycaps with translucent legends. They appear to actually be doubleshot, rather than black mask painted like some stock backlit keycaps, but let me be clear: You're not buying this board for the keycaps. They're very thin, have hideous legends, and a coating that's easily scratched. Presumably, you're buying this keyboard to take advantage of its massive keycap compatibility, and I do recommend switching out the caps as soon as possible.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Buy it and replace the keycaps with some nice deck keycaps




Shirley you can't be serious.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley you can't be serious.


The weirdest thing is that I can't help but like those...


----------



## BoredErica

If you like the Deck font, you are a bad person and you should feel bad.


----------



## Blaise170

So I accidentally mixed my two sets of WYSE WY-60 keycaps. I washed and Retr0brighted one set but I didn't to the other. Can you tell?


----------



## Angrychair

yes, its noticeable but doesn't stand out at a glance.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I could install leds for you


Hi HPE1000,

I'm still looking for keyboards right now since we last talked.









Interestingly enough, there are currently two Kmac Happys being sold right now:

A Kmac Happy with the ideal case color @ $450 https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0

A Kmac Happy with LEDs preinstalled and the correct color but on the WRONG SIDE of the switch @ $579 https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59887.0

How much would it cost for me to have you change out the led/switches on the keyboard? (Might wanna take pricing to PM though.)

For both Kmacs however, the place the led would go is on the wrong side of the switch. The entire reason why I am sour with the YOTH is primarily because of that. There are no PBT keycaps for backlighting that exists right now for such a led orientation. And so, I think what would have to happen would be installing new brown switches, and rotating the switch 180 degrees... I guess with the second keyboard I would save money because you don't have to go out and buy leds and hook them up, just take out the led and install it onto a new switch? Hiring somebody to turn the switch 180 degrees on the YOTH doesn't make sense though considering the entire point of the YOTH is to get a competent, cheap alternative stopgap thing.

I tried to measure the degree of incline on the Storm Trigger and the Ducky YOTH and they both came out to about 3.4% incline from the bottom row of keys to the top row of keys. The Kmac 2 case is said to have 5% incline and the Duck Orion is said to sport an ungodly 11% incline. Depending on how the people measured the incline I can see the measurement get bumped up to around 4%, maybe 5% (if you count YOTH's entire chassis, including the top lip). That sort of incline doesn't bother me. I don't think it's ideal, but spotting a Kmac 1.2 is hard.

And also interesting and relevant:

The KBDmod.com website actually has Kmacs for sale?!

http://kbdmod.com/product/detail.html?product_no=15&cate_no=4&display_group=1 Silver mini array seems to be in stock.

http://kbdmod.com/product/detail.html?product_no=28&cate_no=4&display_group=1 Silver winki/ 84/86 type PCB seems to be in stock.

Hiring a proxy and shipping all in all would be what... $100? Actually, my brother has a sorta-friend who lives in Korea and I can just make her pick up the Kmac and then give it to me when she comes to visit later this year.

For the first link, silver mini is just silver like https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0 it seems, which is perfect color anyways.

For the second link it's odd how they have a seperate link for "color edition" lol. Winki case with winkiless PCB? I can make that work right, worst case I just pay somebody to put that functionality back? Or just install a dummy switch and a keycap and pretend the key does something.









Of course, there is always the Ducky Shine 3 option with Tex case. The last I heard from a MKB.com rep was they hope to have it before the end of Spring... Which means they hope to have it by June. If that's really the best way to go I'm down for waiting just 2 more months. I'm just unsure about the quality of such a setup compared to Kmac. Am I simply over-rating the Kmac?

And finally, maybe I just need a while to try out the 60% form factor and see if it's really for me. I didn't anticipate wanting to use page-up and arrow keys during just normal forum browsing. I have 30 days to return the YOTH so I have some time to decide what I want to do.

So uh, sorry for making this post too long-winded.


----------



## BranField

whats everyone's opinion on the das keyboard 4 professional? im looking at upgrading from my k60. originally i was looking at a backlit, media keys, volume knob with uk ISO layout but am not having any luck finding one so now moving on to the das. I would like to put on some white PBT doubleshots on the das. thoughts?


----------



## The_chemist21




----------



## a_ak57

So the Granite keycap set is back up on massdrop. I'm both really glad and really upset that the only cherry-compatible board I use these days is my lolita for gaming (into topre otherwise) and I should cut back on keyboard related spending. But those are my favorite looking caps and I really want to try DSA profile, but it would seem pretty silly to buy a cap set that costs than the keyboard I would put them on and then only use them occasionally, when gaming no less.

Buuuuut maybe I should buy them in case Coolermaster actually makes an attractive, HHKB-like 60% mx-stem topre board. Or I guess I could give up on the HHKB and just sell it and get a novatouch, or buy a nova and harvest the stems for the HHKB. >_> yay money


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't imagine Cooler Master bringing out a 60% board, let alone one with a HHKB layout.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi HPE1000,
> I'm still looking for keyboards right now since we last talked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, there are currently two Kmac Happys being sold right now:
> A Kmac Happy with the ideal case color @ $450 https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0
> A Kmac Happy with LEDs preinstalled and the correct color but on the WRONG SIDE of the switch @ $579 https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=59887.0
> 
> How much would it cost for me to have you change out the led/switches on the keyboard? (Might wanna take pricing to PM though.)
> 
> For both Kmacs however, the place the led would go is on the wrong side of the switch. The entire reason why I am sour with the YOTH is primarily because of that. There are no PBT keycaps for backlighting that exists right now for such a led orientation. And so, I think what would have to happen would be installing new brown switches, and rotating the switch 180 degrees... I guess with the second keyboard I would save money because you don't have to go out and buy leds and hook them up, just take out the led and install it onto a new switch? Hiring somebody to turn the switch 180 degrees on the YOTH doesn't make sense though considering the entire point of the YOTH is to get a competent, cheap alternative stopgap thing.
> 
> I tried to measure the degree of incline on the Storm Trigger and the Ducky YOTH and they both came out to about 3.4% incline from the bottom row of keys to the top row of keys. The Kmac 2 case is said to have 5% incline and the Duck Orion is said to sport an ungodly 11% incline. Depending on how the people measured the incline I can see the measurement get bumped up to around 4%, maybe 5% (if you count YOTH's entire chassis, including the top lip). That sort of incline doesn't bother me. I don't think it's ideal, but spotting a Kmac 1.2 is hard.
> 
> And also interesting and relevant:
> The KBDmod.com website actually has Kmacs for sale?!
> http://kbdmod.com/product/detail.html?product_no=15&cate_no=4&display_group=1 Silver mini array seems to be in stock.
> http://kbdmod.com/product/detail.html?product_no=28&cate_no=4&display_group=1 Silver winki/ 84/86 type PCB seems to be in stock.
> 
> Hiring a proxy and shipping all in all would be what... $100? Actually, my brother has a sorta-friend who lives in Korea and I can just make her pick up the Kmac and then give it to me when she comes to visit later this year.
> 
> For the first link, silver mini is just silver like https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70525.0 it seems, which is perfect color anyways.
> For the second link it's odd how they have a seperate link for "color edition" lol. Winki case with winkiless PCB? I can make that work right, worst case I just pay somebody to put that functionality back? Or just install a dummy switch and a keycap and pretend the key does something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there is always the Ducky Shine 3 option with Tex case. The last I heard from a MKB.com rep was they hope to have it before the end of Spring... Which means they hope to have it by June. If that's really the best way to go I'm down for waiting just 2 more months. I'm just unsure about the quality of such a setup compared to Kmac. Am I simply over-rating the Kmac?
> 
> And finally, maybe I just need a while to try out the 60% form factor and see if it's really for me. I didn't anticipate wanting to use page-up and arrow keys during just normal forum browsing. I have 30 days to return the YOTH so I have some time to decide what I want to do.
> 
> So uh, sorry for making this post too long-winded.


Well if you need desoldering you might want to talk to thechemist. My desoldering pump is failing + desoldering is a bit more tricky than straight soldering, especially with the cheap desoldering pump I have. If you end up finding one with no leds installed yet I can just do it for free. It's not much work at all.

I'm not sure about kbdmod. I think you typically need someone who speaks korean and lives in korea to proxy so that could work out for you.

That kmac happy tadbitnerdy is selling is titanium, not silver. I bought my titanium kmac numpad from him. The titanium color is really nice looking imo and TBNs price is pretty reasonable, I can't believe it is still available.

As for the winkeyless vs winkey kmac happy. There is a difference. The winkeyless one has blockers built into the case so the layout cannot be changed back to winkey. The winkey though has an option to install winkey blockers. I am not a fan of the blockers that kmacs use though. I'd rather get a real winkeyless one or keep it winkey.

Don't hold me to that since I am not an expert on kmacs but I think that is how it goes.

I will say. I really like the tkl tex case though. If you don't want to go 60% that is a great option. I don't find it to be lacking in quality compared to any of my other aluminum boards. The kmacs are great quality but you cannot ignore the fact that some of that cost is coming from the rarity and the fact that it came from korea (Shipping isn't that cheap from korea)

One thing to note. You can't turn switches whichever way you want so if the leds are on the bottom and you don't want it that way, there is nothing you can do about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome work. Must be fun to handle boards like that all the time


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Awesome work. Must be fun to handle boards like that all the time


I enjoy working on any keyboard be it a very common QFR or a very hard to find LZ-RE. I put same amount of effort and attention to detail in soldering or assembly but yes it is fun to work on variety of different keyboards I wouldn't get a chance to own.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't imagine Cooler Master bringing out a 60% board, let alone one with a HHKB layout.


Well, I'd be fine with a non-HHKB 60% and was gonna say that a little while back they hinted at it:



But upon trying to find that again, I just found this posted very recently:



Back to the (expensive) pondering board, it would seem. :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I enjoy working on any keyboard be it a very common QFR or a very hard to find LZ-RE. I put same amount of effort and attention to detail in soldering or assembly but yes it is fun to work on variety of different keyboards I wouldn't get a chance to own.


I agree. It doesn't really matter the board. When you are just working with the pcb it doesn't make much difference what board it came from(In most cases). Still just as fun.

This is exciting:


----------



## kbros

Oh boi hpe that's gonna be great. On a side note, got my hakko knockoff soldering station and a solder sucker. MILES better for desoldering compared to a radioshack desoldering pump. Got the last of the switches out of the k65. I have some plans for this thing. I am trying to get my friend to sand and polish the top plate to a shine. It'll most likely be getting gateron clears(35g linear) unless I like them better than my lubed reds and end up putting them in the poker.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> So the Granite keycap set is back up on massdrop. I'm both really glad and really upset that the only cherry-compatible board I use these days is my lolita for gaming (into topre otherwise) and I should cut back on keyboard related spending. But those are my favorite looking caps and I really want to try DSA profile, but it would seem pretty silly to buy a cap set that costs than the keyboard I would put them on and then only use them occasionally, when gaming no less.
> 
> Buuuuut maybe I should buy them in case Coolermaster actually makes an attractive, HHKB-like 60% mx-stem topre board. Or I guess I could give up on the HHKB and just sell it and get a novatouch, or buy a nova and harvest the stems for the HHKB. >_> yay money


Too bad shipping costs half of what the set...

Want to try DSA caps but the price is not justifiable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> Well if you need desoldering you might want to talk to thechemist. My desoldering pump is failing + desoldering is a bit more tricky than straight soldering, especially with the cheap desoldering pump I have. If you end up finding one with no leds installed yet I can just do it for free. It's not much work at all.
> 
> I'm not sure about kbdmod. I think you typically need someone who speaks korean and lives in korea to proxy so that could work out for you.
> 
> That kmac happy tadbitnerdy is selling is titanium, not silver. I bought my titanium kmac numpad from him. The titanium color is really nice looking imo and TBNs price is pretty reasonable, I can't believe it is still available.
> 
> As for the winkeyless vs winkey kmac happy. There is a difference. The winkeyless one has blockers built into the case so the layout cannot be changed back to winkey. The winkey though has an option to install winkey blockers. I am not a fan of the blockers that kmacs use though. I'd rather get a real winkeyless one or keep it winkey.
> 
> Don't hold me to that since I am not an expert on kmacs but I think that is how it goes.
> 
> I will say. I really like the tkl tex case though. If you don't want to go 60% that is a great option. I don't find it to be lacking in quality compared to any of my other aluminum boards. The kmacs are great quality but you cannot ignore the fact that some of that cost is coming from the rarity and the fact that it came from korea (Shipping isn't that cheap from korea)


Thanks for the offer to install the leds for free.









My brother's friend is Korean and lives in Korea. As I mentioned she is likely going to visit us in a few months. I am thinking of getting her to buy it and give to me when she's here. Or, a proxy is fine.

To clarify about the winkey vs winkeyless: I was talking about the Kmac 2. Here is a picture:



The case is winkey but the PCB is winkeyless. So my idea was to see if the winkeyless PCB can be turned into winkey PCB or, just install a dummy switch onto the pcb/plate. Or are you saying such blockers will be present in a winkey case with a winkeyless PCB? By blockers I am thinking of blockers coming as a part of a winkeyless case.

Glad to see you like your Tex case. However, I am more curious about whether there is a quality difference at all, not as much on whether the price/performance is good.







And just aesthetically I guess, the red on silver/titanium is probably the best possible looking combination (staring at the picture I just posted a few lines up). Although to be fair, I won't be seeing the red once the thing is fully assembled since I'll be seeing keycaps instead.

BTW, I mean, I don't HAVE to put a Ducky Shine 3 inside the Tex case, there are other keyboards I can dissect and use instead. Do you think Shine 3 would be the best option?

A Kmac numpad sounds sweet too, but I gotta worry about the keyboard first. I am using my numpad as a macro pad (5 opens up Foobar, 6 opens up Skyrim data folder, etc etc) and it allowed me to de-clutter my desktop/taskbar. If I use a 60% there's no way to get all the macros I want without resorting to using FN key (Remapping \ button is about all I can do without impacting my ability to type normally or turning off Autohotkey when playing video games.) I could put the shortcuts onto the task bar though, it's just that I"m used to the clean look. Yet, the Kmac Happy is on sale right now and I'm not sure if I really want 60% or TKL yet.









I was listening to a Poker 3 typing test and I felt it sounded "hollow". Kindda sounded like there's a lot of air under the keyboard, and the keyboard is mounted on standoffs in the case. I'm not sure if what I'm saying makes any sense to you guys though.

Oh and uh, I'm posting this in the thread instead of in PM in case somebody else wants to comment/share their opinions. Or, tell me what you think of keypads/aluminum cases in general, I am interested in reading people's thoughts.







inb4 tl;dr

EDIT:

Somebody on GK mentioned trying GON innerds + backplate inside a Tex case. Hmm, interesting idea.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks for the offer to install the leds for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's friend is Korean and lives in Korea. As I mentioned she is likely going to visit us in a few months. I am thinking of getting her to buy it and give to me when she's here. Or, a proxy is fine.
> 
> To clarify about the winkey vs winkeyless: I was talking about the Kmac 2. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> The case is winkey but the PCB is winkeyless. So my idea was to see if the winkeyless PCB can be turned into winkey PCB or, just install a dummy switch onto the pcb/plate. Or are you saying such blockers will be present in a winkey case with a winkeyless PCB? By blockers I am thinking of blockers coming as a part of a winkeyless case.
> 
> Glad to see you like your Tex case. However, I am more curious about whether there is a quality difference at all, not as much on whether the price/performance is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just aesthetically I guess, the red on silver/titanium is probably the best possible looking combination (staring at the picture I just posted a few lines up). Although to be fair, I won't be seeing the red once the thing is fully assembled since I'll be seeing keycaps instead.
> 
> BTW, I mean, I don't HAVE to put a Ducky Shine 3 inside the Tex case, there are other keyboards I can dissect and use instead. Do you think Shine 3 would be the best option?
> 
> A Kmac numpad sounds sweet too, but I gotta worry about the keyboard first. I am using my numpad as a macro pad (5 opens up Foobar, 6 opens up Skyrim data folder, etc etc) and it allowed me to de-clutter my desktop/taskbar. If I use a 60% there's no way to get all the macros I want without resorting to using FN key (Remapping \ button is about all I can do without impacting my ability to type normally or turning off Autohotkey when playing video games.) I could put the shortcuts onto the task bar though, it's just that I"m used to the clean look. Yet, the Kmac Happy is on sale right now and I'm not sure if I really want 60% or TKL yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to a Poker 3 typing test and I felt it sounded "hollow". Kindda sounded like there's a lot of air under the keyboard, and the keyboard is mounted on standoffs in the case. I'm not sure if what I'm saying makes any sense to you guys though.
> 
> Oh and uh, I'm posting this in the thread instead of in PM in case somebody else wants to comment/share their opinions. Or, tell me what you think of keypads/aluminum cases in general, I am interested in reading people's thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 tl;dr
> 
> EDIT:
> Somebody on GK mentioned trying GON innerds + backplate inside a Tex case. Hmm, interesting idea.


Oh lol didn't know you were talking about the kmac 2.

The PCB matters. The winkeyless pcb will have three switch spots on each side of the spacebar for either winkeyless or 1.5, 1, 1.5, 7, 1.5, 1, 1.5 bottom row. The winkey pcb will have the standard three keys to the left of the spacebar and 4 to the right. The plate will also be the different depending on layout.

Sauce:



My opinion is that if you are buying both the keyboard (filco, ds3, etc) to put in the tex case, you might want to just swing for a custom instead. But if you already have a compatible board then it makes it worth it. The tex case is high quality but it won't have the same tolerances and quality as a kmac. The gap between the top and bottom half of the case will be a bit smaller on the kmac. The way the keyboard goes together will be nicer too, just look at pictures of them taken apart. The kmac will be more special overall so if you have the money and really want one, I say go for it. The kmac (might) have nicer anodizing too, I would imagine so but I don't have much proof to back that up.

The one downside of the tex case (for an alu case) is that it is on the light side. I bet @jokrik can comment on this since he has a kmac 2 and a tex case the last time I checked.









It's hard for me to say whether it is worth it for someone else though. I am very hesitant to say, buy this, buy that, since not everyone will agree or have the same tastes.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's hard for me to say whether it is worth it for someone else though. I am very hesitant to say, buy this, buy that, since not everyone will agree or have the same tastes.


Do you know of any cases that are compatible with a Keycool 104? I'm thinking about picking one up but I don't really know anything about aftermarket cases.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Do you know of any cases that are compatible with a Keycool 104? I'm thinking about picking one up but I don't really know anything about aftermarket cases.


Nope. The only full size aluminum case (that I can think of) that isnt a complete custom is the full size vortex aluminum case and those are pretty rare and I don't think they would support that keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Think I might have to buy another Rapid-I to give away instead of this review sample, the back got scratched trying to get the annoying sticker off (to disassemble).









And yes, I am an idiot.


----------



## Exolaris

Was wondering if anybody could offer some insight about repairing my Shine 3. I've had it about 14-15 months (out of warranty), and literally more than 50% of the backlighting no longer functions. Don't believe there was ever an incident that caused this - they just slowly started going out over time and the dead LEDs are pretty randomly placed around the board. I'm looking to buy a new keyboard but figured I'd take a shot at repairing this on my own first as sort of a side project. Is it even possible/likely that 50+ individual LEDs died out, or should I assume that something else is at issue? How would I go about replacing LEDs on a plate mounted board?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Was wondering if anybody could offer some insight about repairing my Shine 3. I've had it about 14-15 months (out of warranty), and literally more than 50% of the backlighting no longer functions. Don't believe there was ever an incident that caused this - they just slowly started going out over time and the dead LEDs are pretty randomly placed around the board. I'm looking to buy a new keyboard but figured I'd take a shot at repairing this on my own first as sort of a side project. Is it even possible/likely that 50+ individual LEDs died out, or should I assume that something else is at issue? How would I go about replacing LEDs on a plate mounted board?


Are they blue LEDs? There was a bad batch of them. You can replace them by desoldering your switches. To make it easier in the future, you can also install SIP sockets to make them easier to remove it in the future.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Are they blue LEDs? There was a bad batch of them. You can replace them by desoldering your switches. To make it easier in the future, you can also install SIP sockets to make them easier to remove it in the future.


Yep, blues. I've got a soldering kit and replacement LEDs on the way. I watched a tutorial for a PCB mounted keyboard where they were able to replace the individual LEDs without bothering with the switches themselves. You're saying I'll need to desolder the entire switch to replace my LEDs for the Ducky?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Yep, blues. I've got a soldering kit and replacement LEDs on the way. I watched a tutorial for a PCB mounted keyboard where they were able to replace the individual LEDs without bothering with the switches themselves. You're saying I'll need to desolder the entire switch to replace my LEDs for the Ducky?


Ducky Shines are plate mounted, not PCB.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Oh lol didn't know you were talking about the kmac 2.
> 
> The PCB matters. The winkeyless pcb will have three switch spots on each side of the spacebar for either winkeyless or 1.5, 1, 1.5, 7, 1.5, 1, 1.5 bottom row. The winkey pcb will have the standard three keys to the left of the spacebar and 4 to the right. The plate will also be the different depending on layout.
> 
> Sauce:
> 
> My opinion is that if you are buying both the keyboard (filco, ds3, etc) to put in the tex case, you might want to just swing for a custom instead. But if you already have a compatible board then it makes it worth it. The tex case is high quality but it won't have the same tolerances and quality as a kmac. The gap between the top and bottom half of the case will be a bit smaller on the kmac. The way the keyboard goes together will be nicer too, just look at pictures of them taken apart. The kmac will be more special overall so if you have the money and really want one, I say go for it. The kmac (might) have nicer anodizing too, I would imagine so but I don't have much proof to back that up.
> 
> The one downside of the tex case (for an alu case) is that it is on the light side. I bet @jokrik can comment on this since he has a kmac 2 and a tex case the last time I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to say whether it is worth it for someone else though. I am very hesitant to say, buy this, buy that, since not everyone will agree or have the same tastes.


Since the case is Winkey and the PCB is winkeyless, wouldn't winkey case + Gon PCB (or some other PCB that fits), and essentially use the Kmac case as an aftermarket case instead of the Filco, lol.









Such problems.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Ducky Shines are plate mounted, not PCB.


I know. There are no tutorials/vids I could find working on LEDs in plate mounted KBs so I watched a PCB one. In the PCB one, they did not have to fiddle with switches to replace the LEDs. I was asking if that remains true on a plate mounted board or if I'll need to desolder and get inside the actual switches to replace the LEDs.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> I know. There are no tutorials/vids I could find working on LEDs in plate mounted KBs so I watched a PCB one. In the PCB one, they did not have to fiddle with switches to replace the LEDs. I was asking if that remains true on a plate mounted board or if I'll need to desolder and get inside the actual switches to replace the LEDs.


No, you'll just need to desolder the led, pull it out, put the new one in and button it up. You don't need to desolder the switches.


----------



## remixedMind

i decided to try o-ring`s on the poker with red, but cant chose witch one, i did look on ebay and..
White Rubber O-Ring for US $1.98
Black Silicon Rubber O-Ring US $7.41
RED US $5.30
40A-R Blue US $17.99








40A-L Red same price
also other question i was thinking of using Idye Poly on the stock keycaps?
any help will be appreciated







thanks


----------



## kbros

You shouldnt have an issue dying the caps with idyepoly. Just make sure you get the polyester one and not the natural fiber one.


----------



## remixedMind

yep i knew that







and thank you, i was on geekhack yesterday looking at pokers for couple of hours and i want to mod it now








im thinking of using black dye and make them semi blank or the letters will disappear?
a pic from reddit


----------



## kbros

I think they'll disappear as they are a grey color instead of black. I'm not sure though because they are laser infill so idk what the material is and if it'll dye.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Since the case is Winkey and the PCB is winkeyless, wouldn't winkey case + Gon PCB (or some other PCB that fits), and essentially use the Kmac case as an aftermarket case instead of the Filco, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such problems.


I'm a bit confused at this point though. The kmac case can come with or without blockers built in. Are you looking to get a kmac with winkey support or do you want it to be winkeyless?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm a bit confused at this point though. The kmac case can come with or without blockers built in. Are you looking to get a kmac with winkey support or do you want it to be winkeyless?


I prefer winkey.

Some guy has a Kmac he might consider selling or $700. Dunno any details, and the guy has some sentimental connection with his Kmac though.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

hey guys, tearing apart my cooler master TK keyboard right now just for a bit of cleaning.

I am using 91% isopropyl alcohol and Q-tips to get the grime in between all of the keys. All of the keycaps without stabilizers have been pulled off the board. Would it be a good idea to dunk the keycaps into the alcohol to clean them? if so how long should i leave it in for?


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I am using 91% isopropyl alcohol and Q-tips to get the grime in between all of the keys. All of the keycaps without stabilizers have been pulled off the board. Would it be a good idea to dunk the keycaps into the alcohol to clean them? if so how long should i leave it in for?


I actually use antibacterial denture cleaner in Tupperware or a used yogurt container to wash my keycaps (and muh teef







). I use a soft toothbrush to wipe off any caked-on dirt. In fact, I have a set soaking right now. My ABS double-shot Alps-mount keycaps finally arrived about 6-7 weeks after they were shipped to me!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I actually use antibacterial denture cleaner in Tupperware or a used yogurt container to wash my keycaps (and muh teef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I use a soft toothbrush to wipe off any caked-on dirt. In fact, I have a set soaking right now. My ABS double-shot Alps-mount keycaps finally arrived about 6-7 weeks after they were shipped to me!


Denture cleaner works very well, I soak mine in a bowl of hot water, a little dish soap, and dental tabs, works out great.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I had quite a bit of CS homework this past week and was in need of a wrist rest. Because I didn't have any easily available, I present to you my washable, adjustable, multi-purpose wrist rest(s)







Quite the elegant solution yea?


----------



## BoredErica

Have you guys tried putting your keyboard on top of your towel to remove desk vibration noise?

Call it... "The towel mod".


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Have you guys tried putting your keyboard on top of your towel to remove desk vibration noise?
> 
> Call it... "The towel mod".


And remember, always bring a towel! Wanna get tyyyyyyyped?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Have you guys tried putting your keyboard on top of your towel to remove desk vibration noise?
> 
> Call it... "The towel mod".


My keyboard is too heavy to easily be vibrating.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> My keyboard is too heavy to easily be vibrating.


The desk is what vibrates. My desk is pretty solid but I can hear a difference. Such a difference could be heard on my Ducky YOTH, which has all aluminum casing and is heavier than my Storm Trigger despite being 60%.

Why not just try it, it takes very little time to stick a towel under your keyboard. Recording with my Yeti without a shock mount, it easily picked up not just a change in the sound, but also the extra vibration on the desk which affects the Yeti without a shock mount.

If you're the type of person that never bottoms out when typing though, I can see the towel mod being much less useful.


----------



## fragamemnon

I say we kickstart a keyboard shock mount.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I say we kickstart a keyboard shock mount.












If anything raises a keyboard by more than like, a quarter inch it's probably impractical. For me that means a single layer of a towel is the max. Ergonomics is more important than some changes in typing sounds.


----------



## fragamemnon

It will be a, you know, _a very special_ towel indeed, just 2mm high.
Rather, it will be towel-y, only not really a towel.









Because [insert scientific nonsense here].


----------



## Spork13

I have a massive mousepad. It's big enough to fit 2 x full size keyboards.
Kbd one end, mouse the other. Wrists rest on mousepad also.
It makes my home kbd, with Blues, quieter than my one at work with browns that sits on the wooden desk.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It will be a, you know, a very special towel indeed, just 2mm high.
> Rather, it will be towel-y, only not really a towel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because [insert scientific nonsense here].


Just measured, the towel increased the height of the board by 0.27 inches. That is 0.7 cm or 7mm.

An inch is 25.4 mm and a quarter of that is 6.35mm or 0.635 cm. I'm not sure where your 2mm figure comes from.

From my own experience, a single towel makes as big of a difference to sound as two towels, both of which are folded in half (so a bit thicker than four towels). I recorded no towel, 1 towel, and 2 towels both folded and played them side by side. The difference is easily discernible from one to the next. In a way, hearing the keyboard like this makes the sound more authentic for what it's worth; you are no longer listening to your keyboard and your table at the same time. I'm not saying such a towel mod is necessary or desirable; whether the sound change is actually a positive change is up for the person to decide. Personally, I'm still deciding on what I want to do.


----------



## fragamemnon

I am not mocking you, nor the effectiveness of the towel method. It makes sense, and I've done it with paper (although somewhat accidental) in the office - a stack of ~10 sheets of paper also dampens the sound to a much more pleasant tone.

I was just being silly with the proposal of putting a slim towel underneath the keyboard and advertise it glazed with pompous words so that it attracts a superficial and ..well, dull consumer base.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I am not mocking you, nor the effectiveness of the towel method. It makes sense, and I've done it with paper (although somewhat accidental) in the office - a stack of ~10 sheets of paper also dampens the sound to a much more pleasant tone.
> 
> I was just being silly with the proposal of putting a slim towel underneath the keyboard and advertise it glazed with pompous words so that it attracts a superficial and ..well, dull consumer base.


Oh, I see.

Well, true keyboard connoisseurs only type with their keyboard on top of a stack of 10 towels. Revolutionize the way you type with three easy payments of 39.99!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I have a massive mousepad. It's big enough to fit 2 x full size keyboards.
> Kbd one end, mouse the other. Wrists rest on mousepad also.
> It makes my home kbd, with Blues, quieter than my one at work with browns that sits on the wooden desk.


I am curious how effective a mouse pad is relative to a towel. I don't own a large mousepad.


----------



## kbros

My mousepad mostly got rid of ping when my poker had blacks in it.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well, true keyboard connoisseurs only type with their keyboard on top of a stack of 10 towels. Revolutionize the way you type with three easy payments of 39.99!


----------



## Blaise170

If you buy shelf liner, that works very well.


----------



## 7Teku

I use an Xtrac Ripper XXL that I cut in half and I cut parts out of the half that I don't use to fit my keyboards on. Does a great job in silencing ringing. Especially if you have a desk mic!

Also, my HHKB Pro 2 just came in the mail yesterday.... My god, it's like having sex with my keyboard.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I had quite a bit of CS homework this past week and was in need of a wrist rest. Because I didn't have any easily available, I present to you my washable, adjustable, multi-purpose wrist rest(s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the elegant solution yea?


very elegant.

I do it the hardcore way without wrist wrests... doing assembly!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> very elegant.
> 
> I do it the hardcore way without wrist wrests... doing assembly!


I took assembly two semesters ago. Don't really want to do that again. Not hard, just tedious. Luckily, by the time I took it, I had just gotten my first mech so that was nice


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I took assembly two semesters ago. Don't really want to do that again. Not hard, just tedious. Luckily, by the time I took it, I had just gotten my first mech so that was nice


I had assembly as a freshman in college... Never want to touch that again.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I had assembly as a freshman in college... Never want to touch that again.


That's when I had it too, but I don't actually mind it that much. I mean, I would much rather write in a higher level language, but I wouldn't be opposed to using it again. At least, as long as it was something fairly simple that I had to write that is.


----------



## fragamemnon

I got me blue/grey keycaps yesterday!









I have to admit they look better in person. Will take me a couple of days to get completely used to the DSA profile as I got kind of comfortable with the alternating heights.
The texture is awesome and so are the cylindrical tops.


----------



## RentoN

Hi,

so I have a problem and I've been told that if anyone can help me it's probably one of you guys in this thread here








Here's the link to the thread I made earlier that describes my problem:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550074/what-ps-2-adapter-do-i-need-to-get-my-usb-keyboard-to-work-with-it


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> so I have a problem and I've been told that if anyone can help me it's probably one of you guys in this thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the thread I made earlier that describes my problem:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550074/what-ps-2-adapter-do-i-need-to-get-my-usb-keyboard-to-work-with-it


Have you tried a ps/2 to USB splitter? Even though a mouse is not being used I have seen these work in situations where the smaller adapters didn't.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> so I have a problem and I've been told that if anyone can help me it's probably one of you guys in this thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the thread I made earlier that describes my problem:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550074/what-ps-2-adapter-do-i-need-to-get-my-usb-keyboard-to-work-with-it


The QFTK doesn't support PS/2 emulation.


----------



## remixedMind




----------



## CSCoder4ever

Woah, Aluminum casing? I think I see a pok3r in my future.


----------



## kbros

POK3R is very competitively priced. Only 120-130 USD


----------



## kbros

Entered this months KOTM. Wooooo


----------



## Jixr

yeah, as soon as the pok3r comes available i'm going to buy at least two.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, as soon as the pok3r comes available i'm going to buy at least two.


pok3r crits my bank account, bank account hp reaches 0.

yeah, I'm gonna pick up one with clears.


----------



## kbros

My poker 2 and I have a special relationship. I learned to solder with it. It enlightened me to the world of mechanical keyboards and customizing them. I'd honestly rather buy an aluminum case for it and pay like $80 more than buy a Pok3r. If they sold a barebones one without keycaps that would be the bees knees tho.


----------



## kbros

Also, I'm sending in my k65 top plate to get hydrodipped. The pattern is a secret. Let's just say I'll definitely be entering it into one of the upcoming KOTM's.


----------



## inedenimadam

I hate to be the bandwagon guy, but I am going to go ahead and jump on this POK3R train.


----------



## Jixr

few things i like about the pok3r is that you can remove the plate and run pcb mounted switches ( which i prefer ) (not 100% confirmed yet, the pcb has holes, but not sure about stabilizer support )

I was never a fan of the poker2, i liked the original much better ( and have 3 of them right now )

also +1 for the guy in the video having a rotring pen/pencil, dude knows whats up.


----------



## remixedMind

yep Rhinofeed has good videos


----------



## Angrychair

wow no volume control on the fn1 layer on the pok3r? That is kind of a deal breaker isn't it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, that kinda stinks, I use AHK for volume control, but not good for most buyers.


----------



## Ragsters

What switch do I need that has the feel of the blues but is super quiet? I will even consider dampeners.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What switch do I need that has the feel of the blues but is super quiet? I will even consider dampeners.


hmm, browns I guess is the closest, whites click but are quieter but not super quiet.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> hmm, browns I guess is the closest, whites click but are quieter but not super quiet.


what about clears with o-rings? or is that just blasphemous?


----------



## kbros

Clears with a lighter spring would probably be what you want.


----------



## Angrychair

i'm typing on clears with o-rings, I didn't mention clear because they have a heavier spring than brown.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i'm typing on clears with o-rings, I didn't mention clear because they have a heavier spring than brown.


Ergo clears should be fine though.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Ergo clears should be fine though.


A day on clears and you'll be converted from browns anyway.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> A day on clears and you'll be converted from browns anyway.


Blagh, I hate Browns but I think Clears are the best non-clicky switch.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Ergo clears should be fine though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> A day on clears and you'll be converted from browns anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Blagh, I hate Browns but I think Clears are the best non-clicky switch.


So clears instead of brown. Got it. Orings?


----------



## fragamemnon

O-rings are good, see if you like them.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So clears instead of brown. Got it. Orings?


I ordered the $3 Orings on eBay from China. Totally happy with them. I also own wasd black Orings. Orings are Orings imo


----------



## kbros

Orings are good on tactile switches, switches where your joy doesn't come from bottoming out(like linears). They ruined typing for me on my linear switches so I took them off. On blues,browns,greens,clears,whites they should be fine.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I like the browns on my quickfire tk - I plan to put $2 eBay O-rings on them (if they ever get here).


----------



## CSCoder4ever

After trying Orings on the G710+ at a local best buy when they had in display.... I was not impressed.

that said, I'm not putting Orings on my Quickfire TK w/ browns.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I like the browns on my quickfire tk - I plan to put $2 eBay O-rings on them (if they ever get here).


They do, it just takes a month. I bought some.


----------



## kbros

Remember when I said I wasn't going to buy a pok3r? Well I'm a filthy liar. I didn't think my poker 2's pcb traces could handle another switch swap so I sold it and preordered a pok3r. haha I'm _probably_ the most indecisive person you'll ever meet.


----------



## Chuck89

Hi,

I'm looking for a simple (no shiny stuff needed, doesnt have to be backlit), reliable mechanical keyboard which is great in terms of build quality. I prefer MX-Brown and I want the keyboard to run without any additional software.

Filco Majestouch 2, Ducky Legend or Ducky Shine 3 seem to be good choices. In fact, I prefer the Legend over the Shine 3.
So, I'm torn between the Filco Majestouch 2 and the Ducky Legend.

What do you think? Or are there other options which I should consider?


----------



## kbros

Here.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a simple (no shiny stuff needed, doesnt have to be backlit), reliable mechanical keyboard which is great in terms of build quality. I prefer MX-Brown and I want the keyboard to run without any additional software.
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2, Ducky Legend or Ducky Shine 3 seem to be good choices. In fact, I prefer the Legend over the Shine 3.
> So, I'm torn between the Filco Majestouch 2 and the Ducky Legend.
> 
> What do you think? Or are there other options which I should consider?


I'm looking for the same thing. Currently swaying towards the Filco because of how smart and well built it is.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Here.


I second this ^ quickfire rapid keyboards are typically pretty nice for the price you pay. I have a brown switch TK and a blue switch TKL and they both have been awesome.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a simple (no shiny stuff needed, doesnt have to be backlit), reliable mechanical keyboard which is great in terms of build quality. I prefer MX-Brown and I want the keyboard to run without any additional software.
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2, Ducky Legend or Ducky Shine 3 seem to be good choices. In fact, I prefer the Legend over the Shine 3.
> So, I'm torn between the Filco Majestouch 2 and the Ducky Legend.
> 
> What do you think? Or are there other options which I should consider?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm looking for the same thing. Currently swaying towards the Filco because of how smart and well built it is.


The Thermaltake Poseidon Z is a solid built budget keyboard if you'd like Browns and backlighting. You can find them on Amazon currently for $64.99 here.


----------



## Chuck89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm looking for the same thing. Currently swaying towards the Filco because of how smart and well built it is.


I'm leaning more towards the Ducky Legend at the moment. The Filco seems to have Costar Stabilizers (i guess i prefer cherry stabilizers) and what I dont like is that you can feel the printing on the keys due to the laser etching process. The keys of a backlit keyboard do feel different.

What i am worrying about is that with a backlit keyboard there is always the chance of having some faulty led (or some of them may fail in the future).


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the Ducky Legend at the moment. The Filco seems to have Costar Stabilizers (i guess i prefer cherry stabilizers) and what I don't like is that you can feel the printing on the keys due to the laser etching process. The keys of a backlit keyboard do feel different.
> 
> What i am worrying about is that with a backlit keyboard there is always the chance of having some faulty led (or some of them may fail in the future).


I guess I'm the opposite. I have a DS3 YotS at the moment which I'll be selling and I really dislike the space bar stabilizer.

Ducky's are fantastic though, I just fancy a change to something more basic.


----------



## SalmonTaco

There is a full size Filco Majestouch 2 with blue switches for sale in my local craigslist.

Must. Resist.


----------



## Angrychair

could get a WASD v2 also


----------



## cephelix

I have no qualms with the filco i'm using as my daily driver. Though stabilisers don't really matter to me. I've owned a ducky and a filco and you cannot go wrong with either in terms of build quality. I swapped the stock ABS keys on my filco for pbt engraved ones and it feels great.it's easy to take apart for cleaning and you could even change the controller if you ever feel like remapping keys. One thing i didn't like about the ducky was the 4 extra buttons on the top right hand corner that couldn't easily be remapped


----------



## Benjiw

So me and my gf picked up a used CM quickfire pro each they have MX reds and stuff, we just wanted to ask what sort of dampening can you apply to these? I watched a vid saying orthodontic bands can be used to great effect? What thickness etc is required??


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So me and my gf picked up a used CM quickfire pro each they have MX reds and stuff, we just wanted to ask what sort of dampening can you apply to these? I watched a vid saying orthodontic bands can be used to great effect? What thickness etc is required??


Here. Scroll down to the oring section.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I think the red WASD keys on my Quickfire TK look 100% badass.


----------



## Jumie

let me join







Leopold FC750R brown switch


----------



## Ragsters

Just got my Ducky Shine 4 "White Edition"! This is my third Mechanical Keyboard with blue switches. Does anyone know why the Ducky feels so stiff? Is it cause its new?


----------



## Ragsters

What do you guys think of this to match my new white keyboard.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ergonomical-leather-keyboard-wrist-rest-wrist-pad-mat-raised-platform-hands-comfort-cushion-support-for-PC/32272234156.html


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hey guy's! I´m looking for something specific, but I can't find it, i really want a set of "Stealth Illuminated Keycaps" But I don't know if this exist, on the Cooler Master Keyboard thread some one had a kit, but the keycaps are translucent, I want only the caracter illuminated, did something like this exist?

Thank you!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumie*
> 
> let me join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopold FC750R brown switch


The world needs more all white keyboards.

Boo to all the oreos.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The world needs more all white keyboards.
> 
> Boo to all the oreos.


White looks extremely sharp... but boy do you have to be on your cleaning game with that color. Otherwise it becomes a yellow keyboard....


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hey guy's! I´m looking for something specific, but I can't find it, i really want a set of "Stealth Illuminated Keycaps" But I don't know if this exist, on the Cooler Master Keyboard thread some one had a kit, but the keycaps are translucent, I want only the caracter illuminated, did something like this exist?
> 
> Thank you!


Got a better description? It kind of sounds like you are describing the Max Keyboard translucent set which has an opaque version as well.


----------



## Jack Mac

So..I have a 42H1292 Model M as well as a 82G2383 and I recently found this gem on craigslist. I NEED IT. Already e-mailed the seller, hope they respond soon.

Can't really tell if it's a Model F, that's the only pic they have because the posting isn't really about the keyboard but if it is a model F I'll be all over it. I don't think it's an F though.


----------



## kbros

So my k65 is going to be quite the 'gaming' board. 35g gateron clears(45g stabilized keys), new PMK G20 keycaps, and I decided to keep the case raw aluminum. Gonna be rad.

Pic of the caps(They'll be all black)


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> So..I have a 42H1292 Model M as well as a 82G2383 and I recently found this gem on craigslist. I NEED IT. Already e-mailed the seller, hope they respond soon.
> 
> Can't really tell if it's a Model F, that's the only pic they have because the posting isn't really about the keyboard but if it is a model F I'll be all over it. I don't think it's an F though.


Looks like an IBM model M on top of an IBM model F.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Got a better description? It kind of sounds like you are describing the Max Keyboard translucent set which has an opaque version as well.


Ok, let me try to be more specific, I want keycaps, Like this:



But with illiminated letters, only letters ^^


----------



## kbros

I think there was a qfr-i-s, meaning stealth, that was supposed to release with exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Ragsters

Here is the Shine 4 I got yesterday!


----------



## connectwise

Those bastards, they'll bleed us dry with those ducky shine 4 full size, then months later announce TKL version.

I AIN"T NO FOOL I"M HOLDING OUT


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Those bastards, they'll bleed us dry with those ducky shine 4 full size, then months later announce TKL version.
> 
> I AIN"T NO FOOL I"M HOLDING OUT


I need full size. I always use the numbers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I need full size. I always use the numbers.


THAT'S WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO BELIEVE!









DON'T LISTEN TO THE VOICES!










Ahem.

In related news, I'm in talks with some guy who is selling Kmacs (plural)... Hopefully he's willing to sell the exact model I want. He said one of the three "might be taken".


----------



## Feyris

I have 87key and have had no need for numpad.

Im still trying to find a place that sells led compatible caps in pink though


----------



## ondoy

cheapest mx brown i could find...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I have 87key and have had no need for numpad.
> 
> Im still trying to find a place that sells led compatible caps in pink though


I believe these are the keycaps you're looking for:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1158

ABS though.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Ok, let me try to be more specific, I want keycaps, Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But with illiminated letters, only letters ^^


Ah okay, these are the translucent ones you were probably referring to. As far as I am aware, they don't make side printed backlight compatible keycaps because on most boards the LED is on the top and not the bottom of the switch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I took assembly two semesters ago. Don't really want to do that again. Not hard, just tedious. Luckily, by the time I took it, I had just gotten my first mech so that was nice


Post is a bit old...but Assembly can go shove itself. It's definitely better to get as a freshman because you're not quite used to any language yet (well most aren't). However, once you've done Python, C++ and some Java, Assmebly throws you for a loop. Soooo...screw that noise.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Ah okay, these are the translucent ones you were probably referring to. As far as I am aware, they don't make side printed backlight compatible keycaps because on most boards the LED is on the top and not the bottom of the switch.


Jejeje, that's true, I didn't think on that







Thank you for your time ^^


----------



## remnant

Finally got myself a mechanical keyboard. Ready for work

WASD CODE TKL with MX clear

LINK


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Jejeje, that's true, I didn't think on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time ^^


The stock keyset from a "Stealth" CM keyboard might work for you, but I doubt since you have LEDs on top....


----------



## BoredErica

I just found out that... it's not really possible to add leds to all keys for a Kmac 2? I was JUST going to buy one.

...And the screams were heard all the way in South Korea...


----------



## kbros

Goodbye logo and volume control buttons on the K65. It's getting carbon vinyl wrapped and the whole top bezel gon' be flat.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I need full size. I always use the numbers.


I'm currently that way, but after having had my Obutto R3volution for a month I'm seriously contemplating trying out a TKL keyboard again, but this time a CODE. Just need to decide between MX Clears or MX Greens, although I'm pretty sure the Greens will win out simply because of just how much I love the clickyness my current keyboard has.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm currently that way, but after having had my Obutto R3volution for a month I'm seriously contemplating trying out a TKL keyboard again, but this time a CODE. Just need to decide between MX Clears or MX Greens, although I'm pretty sure the Greens will win out simply because of just how much I love the clickyness my current keyboard has.


Clears are pretty awesome though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> Clears are pretty awesome though


They seem like they would be rather nice, but I've grown rather fond of my current clicky switches (even if the ugly green backlighting isn't the most breathtaking of backlights)... Would be a tough call either way though as they seem nice on my sampler


----------



## remnant

well, I'll wanting to get a cherry green keyboard for home. didn't want them for work. didn't want to piss everyone off


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> well, I'll wanting to get a cherry green keyboard for home. didn't want them for work. didn't want to piss everyone off


Most of the office staff at my work love the clicky keyboards when I bring them in (especially my boss). Course I never let them get a good run of things because I'm usually headed home (or out on the road as I'm a driver) shortly afterwards. Such a pity that our IT department won't let everyone have a good keyboars, ust the cheapo Dell membranes we replace on a regular basis (especially in the warehouse!)


----------



## Jixr

I've come to the point in my career where I won't work for a place that does not allow me to bring in my own office tools or will not provide them for me. I think i have around 4-5k worth of personal property at my office, chairs, computers, monitors, keyboard, mouse, etc.


----------



## remnant

I think every job uses those keyboards. I'm really glad my place of work doesn't have an issues with us bringing our own peripherals


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've come to the point in my career where I won't work for a place that does not allow me to bring in my own office tools or will not provide them for me. I think i have around 4-5k worth of personal property at my office, chairs, computers, monitors, keyboard, mouse, etc.


Hearing that makes me wish I actually had a desk to put things on! ....Oh wait, I'd probably make the office staff go nuts if I was in the office all day since I'm kind of hyperactive







Sucks that we can't bring in our own computers though as IT frowns on that, but it's probably because there isn't an easy way for them to secure it for our network as they're offsite (like four provinces over, I hate centralized IT!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> I think every job uses those keyboards. I'm really glad my place of work doesn't have an issues with us bringing our own peripherals


Oh, work lets us bring in our own peripherals provided they don't have internal memory or require drivers to be installed, but I'm a driver so any kind of "desk" I want I have to build every morning then take it down before leaving to do deliveries!









On another note, anyone know if Coolermaster will be making their TK series anymore (the TKL that had a numberpad and arrow keys mixed in together)?


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'm using my old Logitech UltraX instead of the crap Dell membrane junk that is the standard issue. I would bring my Leopold to work but I use my 10 key way too much.

I got my Portal "ALT" keys installed on my Quickfire TK last night - they look pretty cool IMHO.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm using my old Logitech UltraX instead of the crap Dell membrane junk that is the standard issue. I would bring my Leopold to work but I use my 10 key way too much.
> 
> I got my Portal "ALT" keys installed on my Quickfire TK last night - they look pretty cool IMHO.


I want the portal ALT so badly but I need the 1.25 size and they have been very hard to find. T_T


----------



## BoredErica

I said 'screw it' and got the Kmac for $650.







International payment, gotta pay extra. Then, PCB swap with GON nerd PCB, switch change to brown, led added to all switches.

It better deliver!!!


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I said 'screw it' and got the Kmac for $650.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International payment, gotta pay extra. Then, PCB swap with GON nerd PCB, switch change to brown, led added to all switches.
> 
> It better deliver!!!


"Because saving money is boring"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> "Because saving money is boring"


trew dat

I need to internalize the thread title.







I can always make money back by working at my job for longer. It's just a matter of how much I want the damned thing.


----------



## kbros

My Interest check for a Baymax keycap is up on PMK. My Keyset is too. Vote if you like them!


----------



## Jixr

purple heart? you should call that 'Space Jam'

Also, gateron blacks, possibly my new favorite switch, though not sure how long the copper leaf will hold up compared to the cherry gold leafs. Super smooth.

My keyboard i'm putting these in is still MIA, so I may put these in one of my 60%'s and buy more later.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> I want the portal ALT so badly but I need the 1.25 size and they have been very hard to find. T_T


I bought mine (1.25 size) from Max Keyboard - they have both 1.25 and 1.5 sizes.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> purple heart? you should call that 'Space Jam'
> 
> Also, gateron blacks, possibly my new favorite switch, though not sure how long the copper leaf will hold up compared to the cherry gold leafs. Super smooth.
> 
> My keyboard i'm putting these in is still MIA, so I may put these in one of my 60%'s and buy more later.


Are the leafs compatible with MX ones? You might be able to swap them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've come to the point in my career where I won't work for a place that does not allow me to bring in my own office tools or will not provide them for me. I think i have around 4-5k worth of personal property at my office, chairs, computers, monitors, keyboard, mouse, etc.


i love the usa dont you??

" do this or i quit"

:O

my fav part of my life i can quit and never worry about finding another job


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I bought mine (1.25 size) from Max Keyboard - they have both 1.25 and 1.5 sizes.


looked yesterday they were out of stock.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Are the leafs compatible with MX ones? You might be able to swap them.


yeah, though as fragile as they are, you'd probably damage 1/3 of them removing them.

The only difference is the gaterons are copper, the cherry are copper with gold plating, copper will eventually corrode a bit, but i'm sure the practicality of that happening in a keyboard is practically zero.
the switches are also super stable, they dont' wobble around like cherrys do ( about as wobble-free as kahil switches )


----------



## BoredErica

Meow.

Ergo clears, anybody?


----------



## kbros

I ordered 50 clears and I also have some 62g springs coming in. Yes, ergo clears.


----------



## kbros

For the person looking for side-lit keycaps. They are on the quickfire rapid Si.


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody know of a PBT keycap that allows for backlight to shine through AND works with the led below the switch?


----------



## kbros

I think I heard vortex is trying to make that exact thing. But other than that, none available.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I think I heard vortex is trying to make that exact thing. But other than that, none available.


Interesting - where did you hear about this? My Google-fu has failed me miserably tonight.

My current Vortex caps of course, do not light up at all with leds below the switch.


----------



## The_chemist21

...


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Interesting - where did you hear about this? My Google-fu has failed me miserably tonight.
> 
> My current Vortex caps of course, do not light up at all with leds below the switch.


Probably obscure like reddit comments or something. I vaguely remember.


----------



## Paradigm84

From Massdrop:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massdrop Email*
> The long awaited POK3R from Vortex brings a serious set of improvements to the world of 60% keyboards. The plastic case has been upgraded with a cast aluminum case and the programming capabilities have been vastly improved. This hefty new case has been very popular with the Massdrop community, the feedback from the discussion section is a major part of why this case is being included by default with every POK3R.
> 
> The POK3R drop is opening at 6 AM (PST) tomorrow morning (4/15), with a limited number available for May Delivery. There will be an additional 6 week delivery time for all additional keyboards.
> 
> In the meantime, you can enjoy your feeling with us in the waiting lounge.


Don't think I'll be able to get it the first time, but looks sweet.


----------



## BoredErica

The price point of the Poker 3 intrigues me considering that it has an aluminum case. I wonder just how solid/high quality it is.


----------



## kbros

I'll most likely be getting one in the future. Coincidentally I cancelled my preorder right before they postponed it again. I'm building an atreus with ergo clears instead.


----------



## roflcopter159

I don't think I would buy a Pok3r. I'll probably just keep the poker 2 I already have and modify it whenever I feel like having a bit of change.


----------



## kbros

POK3R Dropped on massdrop! Limited amount available.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hmm, the drop lasts for longer than expected, maybe I will go for one at the end of the month.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm trying to decide if i should order through MD for one, or wait until another retailer has them.

The white one looks sweet, and from what I'm seeing you can remove the place and use pcb mounted stabilizers which is pretty sweet.

Was super close to ordering another Nerd60 pcb, but with the pok3r out i'll be picking that up instead.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> For the person looking for side-lit keycaps. They are on the quickfire rapid Si.


Wow!! Thank you!! That is exactly what I want ^^ then, now I know what to buy for the office jejeje


----------



## Canis-X

Ahhh dammmmmmit!!







I DON"T need this, but I so want to play with it!!! Wish that it had LED's on it though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


budget? preference in switch type?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


356CL


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


KUL ES-87.


----------



## The_chemist21

Well, dang my GH60's may or may not come this year so I went ahead and bought the white poker 3 and I will put some clear Gateron tops on it with a notched plate and sip sockets to get me by.

Edit: I wish the case lines on the Ducky YOTH were more appealing to me, I would have picked it up instead.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


OTD 356L because it is the only one that uses USB in this series and if I am not mistaking the rarest of the series.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> budget? preference in switch type?


Budget-wise I'm flexible; I'll likely sell off some unused gear to fund the board. Under $250 USD would be great.
I have a preference for MX Clears (who doesn't), but will consider anything really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 356CL


Hah, if only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> KUL ES-87.


I'll check it out, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> OTD 356L because it is the only one that uses USB in this series and if I am not mistaking the rarest of the series.


I like the suggestion, but I may have failed to mention I'm looking for something _available to mere mortals_


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'll check it out, thanks


I did a review on it and liked it a lot, but if you were looking for a more in-depth overview of the components, then there are other reviews that might give you the info you're looking for.


----------



## kbros

I 2nd the KUL ES-87


----------



## The_chemist21

Wait, wait, is the Poker 3 on MD the one you cannot add leds to?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Wait, wait, is the Poker 3 on MD the one you cannot add leds to?


its not been confirmed one way or the other.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its not been confirmed one way or the other.


Thanks, I was reading some comments but couldn't find a definite yes or no. The pcb they show in the picture on MD has led holes but no traces or pads for the leds, the one reviewed on youtube shows pads and traces for the leds, I'm confused. I will wait until they say yay or nay on the LED before I cancel my order.

Edit: on a closer inspection it looks to have traces.


----------



## kbros

Yep, theres definitely traces there. You should be good to go on LEDs unless the firmware can't handle them yet or something.


----------



## confed

My wife would not be happy if I grabbed the Pok3r. Going to hold off for now. This Poker2 is still very new to me.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> My wife would not be happy if I grabbed the Pok3r. Going to hold off for now. This Poker2 is still very new to me.


I'm just glad I never got into the whole 60% thing. I could get by with a TKL but I don't want to have to use functions to do stuff that a 60% can't do without.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm just glad I never got into the whole 60% thing. I could get by with a TKL but I don't want to have to use functions to do stuff that a 60% can't do without.


I got mine, immediately changed out the keys to thick PBT blanks, and forced myself to learn how to use most of the function keys. I can use this keyboard almost as fast as a fullsize now.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> My wife would not be happy if I grabbed the Pok3r. Going to hold off for now. This Poker2 is still very new to me.


My wife's not the happiest with me right now. 3 Mechanical keyboards in a week. . . CODE for work and 2 tt esport poseidons from MassDrop for home and experiementations


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> My wife's not the happiest with me right now. 3 Mechanical keyboards in a week. . . CODE for work and 2 tt esport poseidons from MassDrop for home and experiementations


I bought that AKG headset on massdrop just like last week, and a peavey 6505+ guitar amp today....My checking account has $100.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> My wife's not the happiest with me right now. 3 Mechanical keyboards in a week. . . CODE for work and 2 tt esport poseidons from MassDrop for home and experiementations


I'm glad I don't have a wife then.









I DO WAT I WANT!!!


----------



## 24Valvole

The Pok3r looks sweet, but I'm still quite enjoying my Poker II Clears. Mine came with PBTs and LEDs since I got it through Massdrop. I'm not really in the market for another 60%. I am trying to get a new job next month or the month after and might looking into buying a new mechanical fullsize or TKL depending on what the job entails.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ergo clears, anybody?


Thinking about it. I like my Clears as they are, but I think they could stand to be a little lighter...


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm glad I don't have a wife then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO WAT I WANT!!!


To be more precise she was confused why I got three.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> The Pok3r looks sweet, but I'm still quite enjoying my Poker II Clears. Mine came with PBTs and LEDs since I got it through Massdrop. I'm not really in the market for another 60%. I am trying to get a new job next month or the month after and might looking into buying a new mechanical fullsize or TKL depending on what the job entails.
> Thinking about it. I like my Clears as they are, but I think they could stand to be a little lighter...


yeah that poker 2 is 'the' poker to have.


----------



## Feyris

Im starting to wonder if there is a company that would satisfy my request for a pink keyboard entirely besides keycaps (which I ordered) Ive hit noppoo up so far. Its kind of frustrating when the pink mechs are LE (Ducky!) or long discontinued, like all of Filcos pink models. It seems the time of "Pink" died or something.

I have found a "ZOWIE CELERITAS" but product page mentions no word on kind of caps just "its mechanical". So frustrating


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Im starting to wonder if there is a company that would satisfy my request for a pink keyboard entirely besides keycaps (which I ordered) Ive hit noppoo up so far. Its kind of frustrating when the pink mechs are LE (Ducky!) or long discontinued, like all of Filcos pink models. It seems the time of "Pink" died or something.
> 
> I have found a "ZOWIE CELERITAS" but product page mentions no word on kind of caps just "its mechanical". So frustrating


You must really like pink







weren't you trying to color your 295x2 pink?


----------



## BoredErica

If I get pink, I'd probably like it and then get tired of it after a while.


----------



## Canis-X

Weil, I just got my first 60% board, a ducky mini and have enjoyed gaming on it and what little typing that I do do on my main rig. But since my new job issued me a laptop that I use when I'm on call, I thought one last board for that and I'm done....LOL So I thought that I would step away from Ducky on this one and try a POK3R out. From what I've heard about POKER II's I'm pretty sure that I won't have any complaints. However, If I had my way, I would get a mech board for every computer in my house but that would require me to get 3 more of them and that's not going to happen any time this decade.


----------



## Spork13

Anyone getting one of these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mkc-87-full-metal-keyboard ?
Look nice, can have white LED, green switches....
I think I'd like green switches.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Anyone getting one of these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mkc-87-full-metal-keyboard ?
> Look nice, can have white LED, green switches....
> I think I'd like green switches.


No green switch option, just a green case. If it did have greens, I'd probably pick one up myself.


----------



## twerk

Anyone know if there are plans to release a POK3R with ISO layout? Would love to jump on the Massdrop one but the layout is stopping me.


----------



## Spork13

You sure about that timerwin63?
"Additional Note: You can now choose a limited number of Cherry MX Browns, Clear, and Green switches during checkout."


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> You must really like pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weren't you trying to color your 295x2 pink?


I was indeed actually but decided against it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I get pink, I'd probably like it and then get tired of it after a while.


Its best color


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You sure about that timerwin63?
> "Additional Note: You can now choose a limited number of Cherry MX Browns, Clear, and Green switches during checkout."


Whoops, didn't actually see that. I'll have to take a closer look at that, then.


----------



## Jixr

peeeeeeeeeeeenk!!!!

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4238_zpsddc97d4f.jpg.html

I like my pink keyboard


----------



## kbros

Keyboard game stressful the past few days. Was going to build an atreus, ended up just being too much dang money for such a small and non practical keyboard. So I'll build one later. I DID just order a noppoo lolita spyder (creepy name) with kailh browns just to try them out, but they're getting switched for ergo clears. I think I'll carbon wrap the case. I'll then use the browns to build a planck or atreus, something I can hand-wire.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> peeeeeeeeeeeenk!!!!
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4238_zpsddc97d4f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> I like my pink keyboard


It is very pretty. makes me think of spring.


----------



## BoredErica

The only rainbow keyboard I like:



Deciding between GON pcb for Kmac or Winkeyless PCB for Kmac. The latter is only an IC and even if it passes will take a long time to ship... but it has leds above the switch.


----------



## Jixr

is the kmac you're buying already have a pcb? i'm kinda confused on what you're trying to make?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> is the kmac you're buying already have a pcb? i'm kinda confused on what you're trying to make?


Yes, but I want leds on all the switches, and I want brown switches instead of the installed blue ones.


----------



## Jixr

oh okay, that pcb should have a decent resell value

Gons pcbs are top, the best that i've handled so far, including the korean duck pcbs. And you can do surface mounted leds as well as normal ones, so a few more options there, and programming them is super easy.

Shipping sucks though, he only uses DHL, so to the states is about $25, but it comes in 3-4 days.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> oh okay, that pcb should have a decent resell value
> 
> Gons pcbs are top, the best that i've handled so far, including the korean duck pcbs. And you can do surface mounted leds as well as normal ones, so a few more options there, and programming them is super easy.
> 
> Shipping sucks though, he only uses DHL, so to the states is about $25, but it comes in 3-4 days.


Apart from features like programability, is there any reason why a PCB would be top? Like is build quality a thing with PCBs?

The problem with Gon pcb is that the leds are below the switch and my keycaps won't work. And can you elaborate more on surface mounted leds? The Kmac is being shipped soon from Singapore, so I've got some time for Gon to do his thing.

I think Chemist wants the Kmac plate for the Gon pcb... so I'd have to sell Kmac pcb only. How much is that worth?


----------



## The_chemist21

Yes I will need the Kmac plate to use with GON's pcb.


----------



## JKuhn

It's been a whle since I posted here. I still have to check if it's doable, but what do you people think of a knotty-pine Blackwidow?







I have access to a few old planks that came from our ceiling, and can posssibly get some standard pine for custom caps. It'll take some effort to make those though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's been a whle since I posted here. I still have to check if it's doable, but what do you people think of a knotty-pine Blackwidow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have access to a few old planks that came from our ceiling, and can posssibly get some standard pine for custom caps. It'll take some effort to make those though.


Banned cuz'...

...oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Banned cuz'...
> ...oh wait, wrong thread.


I don't see any indication that you edited the post. Did you do it on purpose, or did you just hit submit anyway after noticing that it's the wrong thread?

What do you think of my idea?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> I don't see any indication that you edited the post. Did you do it on purpose, or did you just hit submit anyway after noticing that it's the wrong thread?


Joke2lame









Also, I don't think the edited message shows up if you edit the post right after it was posted.

You want to make wooden keycaps?







That's something I haven't heard of before, I dunno if it'll turn out badly or good-ly.


----------



## JKuhn

There's a first for everything, right?

I'm not sure if I'll do that though, it'll take a LOT of time.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Joke2lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think the edited message shows up if you edit the post right after it was posted.
> 
> You want to make wooden keycaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's something I haven't heard of before, I dunno if it'll turn out badly or good-ly.


Some people have done them. Here's one of the better looking sets I've seen.


----------



## BoredErica

Hmm, I think I would prefer traditional PBT plastic or maybe... metal. Not sure about the aesthetics of a metal keycap though, seems iffy to me.

I'm sure somebody has made an all steel case with steel keycaps somewhere in the world.


----------



## Mega Man

if they were the right hard wood i bet it would be awesome, but the time, you would need to mill them out, out of spec ( specifically too big ) then sand them all down to desired finish ( touch ), finish and sand finish and sand ( this is talking about stain ) once in spec and looking right, polish if required..... * shudders at the work .....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> For the person looking for side-lit keycaps. They are on the quickfire rapid Si.


Oh my, is that ever sexy. Did theu make a tk style version as well (aka numpad included, but with the arrow keys mixed into the same area as the numpad). That would be an epic combo.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for Mech Keyboards of the absolute highest build quality and component selection. Would prefer 60% or TKL size. Don't care about LEDs, programmability, or limited switch options.


Try the Rapoo Kx with kailth yellow switches. It has a good build quality, backlit, wireless+cable mode and costs only 70usd.

I painted mine black, can't wait to put the cover back on.


----------



## BoredErica

I think absolute highest build quality necessitates a custom build. YOTH is solidly built, all aluminum I guess, but has some problems for me. Legend has only aluminum top and rest is all plastic. Never touched a Poker 3 but the typing sounded a bit... hollow? I dunno.

Without customs I believe Deck (horrible legends on the keys) and Filcos are nice. YOTH and Legends are still well built and worth consideration. DAS I guess, too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think absolute highest build quality necessitates a custom build. YOTH is solidly built, all aluminum I guess, but has some problems for me. Legend has only aluminum top and rest is all plastic. Never touched a Poker 3 but the typing sounded a bit... hollow? I dunno.
> 
> Without customs I believe Deck (horrible legends on the keys) and Filcos are nice. YOTH and Legends are still well built and worth consideration. DAS I guess, too.


Aluminum boards can sound a bit hollow at times. Putting shelf liner inside the case can help at times but some cases can just sound hollow no matter what. Im not sure why (Since they were both so similar) but the vortex aluminum filco case seemed a lot more hollow than the tex filco case. I wonder if the cutout in the bottom for dip switches on the tex case helps it or something.


----------



## Danzle

Well, looks awesome better









Befor:


Now:


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think absolute highest build quality necessitates a custom build. YOTH is solidly built, all aluminum I guess, but has some problems for me. Legend has only aluminum top and rest is all plastic. Never touched a Poker 3 but the typing sounded a bit... hollow? I dunno.
> 
> Without customs I believe Deck (horrible legends on the keys) and Filcos are nice. YOTH and Legends are still well built and worth consideration. DAS I guess, too.


Where did you see a video of the Pok3r at?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Where did you see a video of the Pok3r at?


i did post it a while back, enjoy..


----------



## Jixr

I may end up skipping the pok3r, reading more into its programmability, I don't think it will work for me. I love the original pokers arrow layout, and I don't think i'll be able to replicate it on the pok3r.

I guess this weekend i'll just drop all the parts i've been saving for the pok3r into a pokerX, alum case, gateron blacks, clear acrylic plate, and call it a day.
( i would get another nerd, but for some reason they don't seem to be supported in bios, at least for me, and thats kinda sucky )


----------



## connectwise

Do you really need another poker? -_-

You got like so many keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

no, and i've slowly been selling them off, I have only have 5 now ( but another big build on the way )

My two pokerx's are really beat up, and probably won't go through another phase of soldering.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> no, and i've slowly been selling them off, I have only have 5 now ( but another big build on the way )
> 
> My two pokerx's are really beat up, and probably won't go through another phase of soldering.


I don't even know what I would do with 5 keyboards.... Also, what's the big build on the way?


----------



## Jixr

a redscarf3

basically a cheapish lightsaver, going to have some dye sub keycaps from ivan, and I already have gateron blacks waiting. not sure when the caps and keyboard will be ready from production

I have tons of switches, plates, and other parts, but that kinda stuff is hard to sell off.


----------



## kbros

Ya gotta have 5 keyboards so you can work on 4 and still have one to use.









Seriously though I wish I had an extra kb because I'm stuck on membrane while I wait for parts and stuff.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

if only I was able to achieve some nice keycaps for my poker II
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you really need another poker? -_-


must you really judge how people spend their money? -_-


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> if only I was able to achieve some nice keycaps for my poker II


Currently $28 on Massdrop. I dont need them but that black and orange set is calling my name.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Currently $28 on Massdrop. I dont need them but that black and orange set is calling my name.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets


Yup thinking the same thing


----------



## twerk

Any idea where I can pre-order the POK3R ISO in the UK? Thanks


----------



## tSgt

Alright, time to enter after I finally completed my custom Filco M2 TKL (Cherry MX Blue), hope you guys like it









Some glam-shot :




And for the proof :


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Currently $28 on Massdrop. I dont need them but that black and orange set is calling my name.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets


I might have to buy that black and orange set. I had totally skipped over those in the email originally.... Not bad for looks.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Any idea where I can pre-order the POK3R ISO in the UK? Thanks


http://corus-kb.com/38-european-warehouse?p=2


----------



## Ionize

Got my KUL ES-87 today.

Potato pic


----------



## Ragsters

I need a good full size keyboard carrying bag/case. What's good?


----------



## kbros

http://www.grifiti.com/products/chiton-fat-17-keyboard-sleeve-pocket


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> http://www.grifiti.com/products/chiton-fat-17-keyboard-sleeve-pocket


Thanks for this! Anything closer to a case or bag?


----------



## The_chemist21

Hasu HHKB Pro2 controller.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I might have to buy that black and orange set. I had totally skipped over those in the email originally.... Not bad for looks.


I am really torn. I should definitely not be buying anything computer related but I have a white poker 2 and a white/orange keycap set currently on it. I am trying to continually update my white/orange/black theme and I feel like this set, along with the white/orange set I have could look great. When i started to persuade the wife with how good of a buy it could be, she decided to ask me to buy her a "girly" keycap set. Not sure what to do here now. I'll give myself a few days and then make a decision.


----------



## Jixr

get her the miami set, they look hot, I have a set.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Hasu HHKB Pro2 controller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That last shot, gorgeous.


----------



## Paradigm84

Miami set best set.


----------



## BoredErica

If anybody is in the Bay Area and has a Topre or Novatouch, please let me type on it for a few minutes.







Still have not tried one and I wanna.







Maybe you can type on my Kmac 2 when it's done. We can have a typing party and a type off and a dance off.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If anybody is in the Bay Area and has a Topre or Novatouch, please let me type on it for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have not tried one and I wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can type on my Kmac 2 when it's done. We can have a typing party and a type off and a dance off.


If you can, try both 55g and 45g, I prefer 55g but you may like 45g.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That last shot, gorgeous.


Thanks.


----------



## zemco999

any recommendation on a 60% or smaller with a budget of $100? I can go new or used.

Prefer:

brown>clear>black
white backlight>purple/pink>green>none

in order of preference


----------



## Ragsters

If anyone is interested I am going to put up my Das keyboard up on the market place.

Edit: Posted it here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1551756/das-professional-model-s


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> If anyone is interested I am going to put up my Das keyboard up on the market place.
> 
> Edit: Posted it here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1551756/das-professional-model-s


Might want to include the switch in the description. GLWS


----------



## mAs81

I'm just going to leave this here :

Wouldn't be surprised if someone here has this..I mean,who doesn't like waffles lol


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> any recommendation on a 60% or smaller with a budget of $100? I can go new or used.
> 
> Prefer:
> 
> brown>clear>black
> white backlight>purple/pink>green>none
> 
> in order of preference


This

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-poker-iii-compact-keyboard

If you join now you'll have to wait for second batch though, but it's worth it


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if someone here has this..I mean,who doesn't like waffles lol


I don't like the legends on that one...LOL


----------



## greg1184

Amazon.com has amazing support. I have a coolermaster Storm TriggerZ keyboard that I purchased back in October. I register it today to try to get a part replaced (wrist rest), and I find out that it already was registered... back in March of 2014, which means I got a used/returned product. I emailed amazon my disappointment, and they replied that they could either give me a small refund for the item, replace my item, or I could send it back for full refund with shipping. I ended up going for a brand new replacement.

This is why I am a prime member. I try to get as many components from amazon as I can. I have never had any issues with amazon for the years I have used them. Even their super saver shipping before I became a prime member was great.


----------



## BoredErica

40% keyboards are where it's at.


----------



## Spork13

40% eh?
Wanna go halvies in one of these?








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-ergodox


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> 40% eh?
> Wanna go halvies in one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-ergodox


Lolwat?

934 purchased? WHAT?









I don't see the appeal of such a set TBH. Anything under 60% is crazy talk to me.

Anyways.

Anybody got any keycap sets they want to recommend me? Hoping for a keycap that is easy to read without any lights, just with the light of my monitor. Hoping for PBT and either black or white keycap. Double shot? Maybe?

The Red Alert set from Reaper's page looks great, I'm just bummed out that it's ABS.


----------



## Jixr

theres a GMK classic set with red legends, around $200 though... and ivan has a GB with red legends, but orders are closed so you'll have to find someone to part with their order.

This weekend I swapped the switches in one of my pokers from cherry blacks to gateron blacks, and doing a bit of testing, while I'd say the gaterons are smoother than a brand new mx black switch, compared to a well broken in board, they feel kinda 'meh' to me. the switches that were on that poker are probably around 3 years old or so, and i've been using the keyboard every day at work for the past 2 years or so. But as cheap as they are, they are not bad, and the clear casings look really cool. There is much less key wobble in these as well, no need for stickers ( unless you like the look )


----------



## SalmonTaco

I finally got my eBay o-rings from China and installed them on my Quickfire TK yesterday. They do make it a bit quieter and reduce the key travel a little - not a huge difference, but I do like the +stealth. I got the clear ones in an effort to not change the backlighting.

$2 well spent IMO.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If anybody is in the Bay Area and has a Topre or Novatouch, please let me type on it for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have not tried one and I wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can type on my Kmac 2 when it's done. We can have a typing party and a type off and a dance off.


Honestly, typing on topre for a few minutes wouldn't be a good way to judge it. If I had only given it a quick I probably would have been "eh, dunno this is worth the premium" and never bothered buying a board. It's one of those things you'd need to try out for a few days. Pretty much everyone's initial reaction is "...well, this isn't what i was expecting" so you need some time to erase those expectations and assess it on a blank slate. On the bright side, topre boards have really good resale value so if you find a good deal on a used board, you can probably sell it for enough to end up not losing much money.


----------



## Blaise170

Well, there goes all of my money. I joined the Keycool Hero 104 RGB drop (RGB Blue Kailh) and I just joined the E-Element RGB drop (RGB Blue Outemu). $200 on two keyboards... Blergh.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well, there goes all of my money. I joined the Keycool Hero 104 RGB drop (RGB Blue Kailh) and I just joined the E-Element RGB drop (RGB Blue Outemu). $200 on two keyboards... Blergh.


I'm in the same boat. I haven't made a single keyboard purchase since my two Shine II boards (one full and one TKL) about two years ago, that is, up until that Keycool RGB drop. I grabbed one of those with Kalih Blacks and two sets of the Vortex PBT backlit caps. The CM Storm Quickfire Stealth and POK3R look really tempting, but now I barely have any extra spending cash for that sort of thing, let alone a use for any more boards.


----------



## kbros

GH Gateron GB is shipping. WOOO I have some gateron clears (35g linear) for my K65 coming in. Can't wait. Shouldve ordered more though. At .16 per switch I shouldve bought MUCH more.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> GH Gateron GB is shipping. WOOO I have some gateron clears (35g linear) for my K65 coming in. Can't wait. Shouldve ordered more though. At .16 per switch I shouldve bought MUCH more.


Oh man, those are way too light for me. I tried my friend's red switches and those are too light. Resting my fingers on WASD causes me to actuate either A or W. With browns that doesn't happen.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I haven't made a single keyboard purchase since my two Shine II boards (one full and one TKL) about two years ago, that is, up until that Keycool RGB drop. I grabbed one of those with Kalih Blacks and two sets of the Vortex PBT backlit caps. The CM Storm Quickfire Stealth and POK3R look really tempting, but now I barely have any extra spending cash for that sort of thing, let alone a use for any more boards.


I'd rather just spend a lot of money on a keyboard I won't want to replace, ever. People ask if I'd just get bored of the keyboard, but I doubt it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd rather just spend a lot of money on a keyboard I won't want to replace, ever. People ask if I'd just get bored of the keyboard, but I doubt it.


That's definitely not a bad way to look at it, but I feel like a keyboard swap once every two years or so is... excusable. Or so I'd like to think.


----------



## kbros

I started with blacks, went to reds, now 35g clears. This board will most likely be used for gaming only. I will have ergo mx clears in a second board.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here :
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if someone here has this..I mean,who doesn't like waffles lol


I'd eat dat allll dayyy


----------



## Paradigm84

Massdrop ran out of the Miami set, drat.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd rather just spend a lot of money on a keyboard I won't want to replace, ever. People ask if I'd just get bored of the keyboard, but I doubt it.


I wasn't planning on replacing my Ducky Shine 3 but these two RGB boards were too tempting.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Massdrop ran out of the Miami set, drat.


I've a miami set sitting around collecting dust if interested.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've a miami set sitting around collecting dust if interested.


I think the postage would kill the price, but let me know via PM if you'd be willing to send it to the UK.


----------



## Native89

So, I'm relatively new to the mech keyboard game and have discovered the DSA Dolch scheme through MassDrop.
I'd like to bite the bullet on a $70+ set of keycaps, but I'd prefer if there if it supported backlight and was PBT.

Quick google search turned up some shady sites and an old group buy. Do you guys know any site that carries anything similar?
Heck, I'd even settle for a granite color set with those features.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Native89*
> 
> So, I'm relatively new to the mech keyboard game and have discovered the DSA Dolch scheme through MassDrop.
> I'd like to bite the bullet on a $70+ set of keycaps, but I'd prefer if there if it supported backlight and was PBT.
> 
> Quick google search turned up some shady sites and an old group buy. Do you guys know any site that carries anything similar?
> Heck, I'd even settle for a granite color set with those features.


Pretty sure there has never been a backlit compatible dolch set, most of the high end custom sets are not going to be backlit friendly, mainly because the quality of backlit caps are pretty crap.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well I just signed my fate. I have been resisting Massdrop for a long time now and the few things I have bought through there came through friends who saw something they knew I wanted. But I signed up now and have joined 2 drops. I will be getting a Pok3r with red switches and the Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshots in red/black to replace the Plasti-dipped caps on my Poker II.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Well I just signed my fate. I have been resisting Massdrop for a long time now and the few things I have bought through there came through friends who saw something they knew I wanted. But I signed up now and have joined 2 drops. I will be getting a Pok3r with red switches and the Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshots in red/black to replace the Plasti-dipped caps on my Poker II.


Great site for people who like customizing keyboards. I grabbed 2 pairs of headphones off of there too. I have decided my money is too tight to grab the Pok3r but I think I will be trying to see what is left of the Tai-Hao sets come Friday. I don't think my chances will be good as that is the last day. Definitely a good site to be a part of since it's free. Please, please, please do me one favor? Can you not join the countless whiners who complain about international shipping on every damn drop?


----------



## BoredErica

Originally I was looking for a keyboard just like this before I decided to up my budget and get a Korean.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mkc-87-full-metal-keyboard

Too late for me to go back to something like this now though.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Hm. Thick metal cases are the best.


----------



## BoredErica

A tex tkl case is over half the cost of the entire keyboard. It's cheaper to go with this, and the TEX case is still out of stock. Less bother. Great for those looking for Ducky Legend TKL... with a higher price tag but more metal and less plastic.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A tex tkl case is over half the cost of the entire keyboard. It's cheaper to go with this, and the TEX case is still out of stock. Less bother. Great for those looking for Ducky Legend TKL... with a higher price tag but more metal and less plastic.


When you include the cost of switches, PCB, key caps, and LEDs the price tag becomes more reasonable in my mind. I'd consider the time and effort of putting it all together a factor as well. For me it would be a lot of fun, for others not so much. In fact, I'm waiting for something like 370 Gateron switches which will become four keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

where did you get those keycaps for that beetle?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Great site for people who like customizing keyboards. I grabbed 2 pairs of headphones off of there too. I have decided my money is too tight to grab the Pok3r but I think I will be trying to see what is left of the Tai-Hao sets come Friday. I don't think my chances will be good as that is the last day. Definitely a good site to be a part of since it's free. Please, please, please do me one favor? Can you not join the countless whiners who complain about international shipping on every damn drop?


Yeah, I can see myself being far to tempted on this site. I took a peek in the audio sections too and went weak. I'm still in need of a good set of speakers and I would like to get a better DAC/AMP combo too.

Get in quickly on the Tai-Hao doubleshots, when I ordered they only had red and black left.

Don't worry, I'm in Australia, I get ripped off on the prices of everything, every day.







I've been living here long enough that I'm pretty numbed to it and just accept the cost of things when I decide I want something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Originally I was looking for a keyboard just like this before I decided to up my budget and get a Korean.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mkc-87-full-metal-keyboard
> 
> Too late for me to go back to something like this now though.


Oh, don't even tempt me. I want a Korean board so badly. I just never quite have the money on hand to justify it when I'm in the buying mood.







Oneday it will happen though.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> where did you get those keycaps for that beetle?


I purchased them from a user on another website. They are called KBtalking Doubleshot PBT 60% Keyset.


----------



## IHach418

So I just ordered my first mechanical keyboard. After lots of consideration I finally decided to go with the Cooler Master Novatouch TKL. After hearing all the praise for the Topre switches, I just knew I had to give it a try. I'm not really sure what to expect, but I'm really looking forward to trying it out! Should arrive in a few days.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I purchased them from a user on another website. They are called KBtalking Doubleshot PBT 60% Keyset.


I've never seen that set before with non standard key sizes, thats interesting.


----------



## kbros

So I soldered in the ergo clears on the lolita last night. I don't know what I did but I can't get my A key to work at all. Tried 3 different switches, tried shorting the diode as someone told me to do on reddit. I don't know what to do. Can't I jump it to another switch in the same column and have it work again? If anyone has any idea please let me know.


It's desoldered I know.


----------



## Jixr

don't worry, it can be saved with a jump switch

First off.
Go download aquakeytest or another program that lets you test keyboards.

2. Get some wire, and connect the two contacts to see if you can get the switch to trigger in anyway, and you can determine if the switch is bad or not.

3. If you can't figure it out, then you'll need to jump the switch. From your pic you posted, put a bit of wire on the side of the switch that has the little "A" and basically just tap around and see if you can get the switch to trigger.

4. Once you trigger the swtich, you'll want to solder the wire to whatever the trigger point is, and then to the other peg on the switch ( so when you press the switch it triggers )

Just kinda looking at it, the red lines I drew are what you'd want to try first.


Its going to be a bit of PITA trial and error, but totally salvageable.
I have a keyboard that I've had to jump about 20 of the switches because its been soldered so many times, but it still works.
EDIT: Look at this cluster lol, its now my rainbow poker, and I have another poker thats probably on its last soldering job before i'm going to have to start jumping it, I've already burnt out all the LED traces.


----------



## kbros

So I need to wire it to 3 places like shown in the picture? I don't understand PCBs at all so bear with me.


----------



## kbros

If I jump the right trace to the right trace on q, it types a q when I press the a switch.


----------



## kbros

I found one that triggers it.

its the menu key

what do I do next


----------



## The_chemist21

Jump these two pads and see if that fixes the problem, you could have damaged a trace on that pad, follow it back to the controller to see if you see anything.


----------



## kbros

^If I do that the A key just makes an S.


----------



## Jixr

Typically, there are a few keys that could trigger the key to work for you, ideally, you'd want to find the one closest to the switch that is the issue ( so you have a shorter jumper wire and hopefully won't have any issues with fitting your case back together ( make sure you don't have issues before you solder )

So now what you want to do,is solder the jumper cable to the one that you found that works ( the menu key or whichever ), but on the A key, you want to solder the wire to the opposite peg on the switch, so that A is not triggered by touching the wire, but is triggered when you press down the switch, thus completing the circuit.

Hopefully that makes sense.

if the red line you drew in your pic is accurate, you want to do what my yellow line does.


----------



## kbros

So both the pins from the broken switch go to the same point on the other switch? I also need to find another place to jump to because I ripped the pad out of the menu key. ***


----------



## Jixr

no, you only need to solder one side of the switch ( unless both pads are compromised )

and now you'll basically have to do the same thing to your menu key.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHach418*
> 
> So I just ordered my first mechanical keyboard. After lots of consideration I finally decided to go with the Cooler Master Novatouch TKL. After hearing all the praise for the Topre switches, I just knew I had to give it a try. I'm not really sure what to expect, but I'm really looking forward to trying it out! Should arrive in a few days.


Congratulations. Take pictures when you get it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've never seen that set before with non standard key sizes, thats interesting.


Fortunately finding 4U (I believe that's the size) spacebars isn't impossible. A few group buys have had optional 4U spacebars. Now that I have a black and white spacebar for my Tex there's a lot of different sets that I can put on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I need to wire it to 3 places like shown in the picture? I don't understand PCBs at all so bear with me.


Best of luck, I wish I could offer more than that. I almost bought a Lolita on the last MD! The name makes me giggle like a little kid every time I see it.


----------



## Ragsters

Im going to buying a custom keyboard for work from WASD. It will have brown swiches, orings and orange and grey keycaps to match my company's logo. Looks like WASD has everything I need but I cant help but think their product is of low quality. Am I wrong? I just never see them being recommended. Is there a better option that is equal in customization options?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im going to buying a custom keyboard for work from WASD. It will have brown swiches, orings and orange and grey keycaps to match my company's logo. Looks like WASD has everything I need but I cant help but think their product is of low quality. Am I wrong? I just never see them being recommended. Is there a better option that is equal in customization options?


They are pretty decent keyboards. I bought one for my brother's birthday and was quite happy with it. I almost bought myself one, but then I fell in love with 60% keyboards.









However, their keycaps are ABS so they do go all shiney over time. I have WASD keycaps on my Leopold FC200R and they look quite polished now after a few years.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im going to buying a custom keyboard for work from WASD. It will have brown swiches, orings and orange and grey keycaps to match my company's logo. Looks like WASD has everything I need but I cant help but think their product is of low quality. Am I wrong? I just never see them being recommended. Is there a better option that is equal in customization options?


WASD is fine. I test drove one for about a month with mx reds and blank keycaps. The build quality is pretty decent with no frills and the keycaps are what you'd expect. The customization options are pretty neat, though. It's just that their customization options would benefit someone who wants a more.. flashy (?) keyboard more as opposed to something simplistic.

On the topic of 60%, I think I'm going to buy the POK3R and just switch my poker II's keycaps over. I was holding off on spending 120 on an aluminum case for my poker ii, but since the pok3r comes with one and has some additional improvements I'd enjoy, like the arrow key functions being moved from wasd, it's too worth it not to pick up.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im going to buying a custom keyboard for work from WASD. It will have brown swiches, orings and orange and grey keycaps to match my company's logo. Looks like WASD has everything I need but I cant help but think their product is of low quality. Am I wrong? I just never see them being recommended. Is there a better option that is equal in customization options?


They're keyboards are well constructed. As a caveat I'm still out on whether or not the best bang for their buck. Outside of customization their key caps are lacking. The customization is really cool though, despite their quality I've thought about getting a custom set made. They are very thin ABS and will shine.


----------



## Akusho

Hello!
Quick question:
I want to keep a towel over my keyboard while I'm at uni or sleeping for less dust buildup. Is it safe? I read a few comments about possible static discharge that can harm the keyboard?


----------



## Spork13

cotton towel - no static.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Hello!
> Quick question:
> I want to keep a towel over my keyboard while I'm at uni or sleeping for less dust buildup. Is it safe? I read a few comments about possible static discharge that can harm the keyboard?


I have never heard of anybody doing that before. I saw "towel" and thought you were another guy that puts it under the keyboard and I was gonna' high five you.









The large majority of crud buildup on my keyboard is "dust", but not really. It's dead skin cells, and while dust is mostly that, I'm talking about raw, straight up dead skin sheddings. Doesn't really look like dust. It's not from dust falling from the air, more from my fingers directly.

...Somebody just lost their appetite... sorry.


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody looking for a Kmac compatible PCB? Leds above switch on all switches allowed. Like $45. We need more people to join to make it happen.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=69998.0


----------



## kbros

Anyone know if the KUL ES-87 accepts aftermarket plates or cases?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone know if the KUL ES-87 accepts aftermarket plates or cases?


i only found this cases
https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,housings
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=replacement+Top+Case+for+KUL+ES-87&rh=n%3A172282%2Ck%3Areplacement+Top+Case+for+KUL+ES-87


----------



## kbros

Yeah I was talking about like tex aluminum cases. I found a thread on geekhack saying they aren't compatible. I will probably grab one of those kul top plates though.


----------



## Jixr

warning to everyone using/ordering gateron switches, I had a defective switch, opened it up and saw the copper plate had green corrosion on it, something i was worried about compared to gold contacts, dug through my bag that I ordered from massdrop, and had about 5 switches out of 120 that had corroded leafs in them, so heads up.


----------



## kbros

Thanks for the heads up. That's something I thought about when I heard that they were copper. Hopefully over time they don't go full on statue of liberty. I'm going to try to trade my gater clears for browns or mx browns as I figured out I liked them. I cut my losses on the lolita, the pcb was horrendous and started falling apart whenever I brought heat near it. I sold the shell, kept the kailh switches and keycaps. Also realized I was actually more of a fan of the kailh browns than I was the ergo clears or stock clears for that matter. The tactile bump was just _too much_ for me. I guess I'm weird haha. So I sold the ergo clears for what I payed for them. Just bought a KUL ES-87 for only $75 with reds. KEYBOARD GAME STRESSFUL lately. Ima settle down for a while after I get some browns for the kul and put the reds in the k65. *tl;dr Juggled keyboards now I have a kul with reds and a switchless k65, waiting for gaterons.*


----------



## Xaero252

Just got a HolyOOPS keycap from massdrop today. Ordered one to see if it would fit a Topre switch (the design looks as if it should)
Unfortunately, the fit is *VERY* loose (the key slides on and off freely) However, this is *VERY* easy to rectify. Simply take a ziploc bag and cut a key sized piece off (with the bag closed) and place it on top of the topre stem and then insert the cap. If one layer is not enough, add another until the key fits snugly, kind of ghetto but it works well.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Just got a HolyOOPS keycap from massdrop today. Ordered one to see if it would fit a Topre switch (the design looks as if it should)
> Unfortunately, the fit is *VERY* loose (the key slides on and off freely) However, this is *VERY* easy to rectify. Simply take a ziploc bag and cut a key sized piece off (with the bag closed) and place it on top of the topre stem and then insert the cap. If one layer is not enough, add another until the key fits snugly, kind of ghetto but it works well.


Pics? Not sure I follow that.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Pics? Not sure I follow that.


sure:




Note, in the last picture I placed the plastic bag bits in the keycap itself, you can put them there, or on top the topre stem on the keyboard side. They are just there to fill in the gap so it fits snug and doesn't back off.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> sure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, in the last picture I placed the plastic bag bits in the keycap itself, you can put them there, or on top the topre stem on the keyboard side. They are just there to fill in the gap so it fits snug and doesn't back off.


I had the same issue with mine, however it was for MX. All I did was take a pair of needle nose pliers and carefully bend the metal inwards until I got the proper amount of snugness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> warning to everyone using/ordering gateron switches, I had a defective switch, opened it up and saw the copper plate had green corrosion on it, something i was worried about compared to gold contacts, dug through my bag that I ordered from massdrop, and had about 5 switches out of 120 that had corroded leafs in them, so heads up.


Ouch, that's really unfortunate. I hope all of the Gaterons I ordered from the GH GB won't be corroded!


----------



## Xaero252

I considered doing the same but didn't want to mar the anodized finish lol


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I considered doing the same but didn't want to mar the anodized finish lol


Just put some electrical tape over the pliers.


----------



## Paradigm84

No entries for KOTM this month. I'm thinking about changing it to once every 2 months instead of every month.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No entries for KOTM this month. I'm thinking about changing it to once every 2 months instead of every month.


That's really disappointing.







I'm really surprised that no one entered. It has been a big crowd lately.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think it's because so many people entered the March KOTM, there's not many 'new' modded boards left to be entered.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think it's because so many people entered the March KOTM, there's not many 'new' modded boards left to be entered.


Just a thought that doesn't help out your current dilemma but shouldn't one of the rules be that there has to be X number of entries? At this point it seems anyone could throw up their keyboard and have a shot? Maybe if we threw in a few keyboards which have only had the keycaps changed out (like mine) it would convince others to submit their own, lightly modded keyboards such as sleeved usb cables, o rings, lubed, etc...?

Well, I got lucky. The Black and Orange Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshot Keysets were added (with an additional 2 week delay) back to the Massdrop Purchase. They added the Miami set again too if anyone missed out on it. The wife decided to go with the Keycool Gradient Keycaps in Blue from Massdrop. The Pink were sold out in a few hours before I could get home from work yesterday and show them to her. I still think she'll be happy. Now I just have to see how I can mix-n-match the new black and orange keyset with my existing white and orange keyset on the poker 2. Suggestions are welcomed!

Black and Orange - 

Current setup -


----------



## Spork13

The existing white and orange looks great.
You'll need another kbd for the black and orange set.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> The existing white and orange looks great.
> You'll need another kbd for the black and orange set.


Probably should have seen that one coming.

I have a Rosewill rk-9000i and a Steelseries 6Gv2 just sitting in the closet. Someone snagged my Rosewill rk-9000re at work and as I had it in a moving box, in a secluded room, it took me months to find out. Thanks for the suggestion though. I will probably add a few of the black set on here to see how I like it.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! Long time OCN member here and I just decided to get into custom keyboards/keysets. I own a CM QuickFire Pro that I got from winning a contest before. It has the MX brown switch which feels a lot different from my first non-mech keyboard. A friend of mine is into these custom kb/ks and he said that I should try getting one as well. To start I decided to get two sets of keysets for my current kb, they are the Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshot Keysets in BloodRed and Miami colors. It will take a while for them to arrive tho. While waiting, I think it is the perfect time to take a look on this thread and get inspired with all of your awesome keyboards.

Here are the photos of the keysets.


Spoiler: Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshot Keysets in BloodRed and Miami








I'm a modder as you can see from my previous pc projects and I'm actually considering making a custom case instead of getting one. Checking few projects here, it is not that complicated especially if you have the proper tools. For now, I'll wait for my keysets to arrive and then decid if I should just get a RTU custom keyboard or build one my self.


----------



## kbros

Just a little warning. The bottom row of keys on your keyboard is nonstandard sized so the tai hao sets wont fit on the bottom row.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Just a little warning. The bottom row of keys on your keyboard is nonstandard sized so the tai hao sets wont fit on the bottom row.


Thanks for that info, I guess I really have to get a new keyboard or build my own case.


----------



## Jixr

i guess i could enter one of mine, I have an extra i've never entered before.


----------



## kbros

Also, I got my KUL today. Best keyboard I've owned to date.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks for that info, I guess I really have to get a new keyboard or build my own case.


Building a new case wouldn't help, you'd need a new PCB.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Building a new case wouldn't help, you'd need a new PCB.


Yeah.. figured that out too after few searches. I'm actually checking out few threads and sites right now for diy kits. I might try making one myself with those kit or if not, and to save a bit, ill just get a compatible keyboard for those keycaps.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not entering for keyboard of the month until my Kmac stuff is taken care of, and that's probably going to take a month at least.

I could enter with my Storm Trigger + Vortex keycaps but it's nothing special, really.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Also, I got my KUL today. Best keyboard I've owned to date.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great.


----------



## kbros

Thanks. I will probably enter it into KOTM next month. I plan on swapping 62g lubed linear gateron clears. I really want to get some smoke/black pbt blanks for it. I'm looking for cherry profile. I know vortex had some on massdrop. Wish I could buy them from an actual seller.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, due to not being able to get enough entries, I'm changing the KOTM so it's either every other month, or once every quarter, which would you guys prefer? I was learning towards every other month, but I can't think of a new name for the competition if it's on alternating months. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kbros

Every other month sounds good!


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, due to not being able to get enough entries, I'm changing the KOTM so it's either every other month, or once every quarter, which would you guys prefer? I was learning towards every other month, but I can't think of a new name for the competition if it's on alternating months. Any suggestions are welcome.


Maybe have a quota for the number of entrants per month? So let's say you set the number at 10, if a particular month doesn't have enough entrants just carry those over to the next month along with additional keyboards from that month? Once the quota has been met, start putting the 'overflow' entrants into the next month's poll as to mitigate months where you get many entries and months were you get few? Just a suggestion.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Sigh... I don't even have my Pok3r yet and I already joined the drop for a Unicomp Ultra Classic now. We can call this one my first "just because I like mechanical keyboards" purchase as I don't actually plan to use it daily due to the bulk of it.









I can't remember if I said so too, but I also have 2 sets of the Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshots on the way. One Red and Black and the other Orange and Black.







I'm trying to tell myself these will be my last keyboard purchases for the year, but Massdrop will have its way with me if it pleases.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Sigh... I don't even have my Pok3r yet and I already joined the drop for a Unicomp Ultra Classic now. We can call this one my first "just because I like mechanical keyboards" purchase as I don't actually plan to use it daily due to the bulk of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I said so too, but I also have 2 sets of the Tai-Hao PBT Doubleshots on the way. One Red and Black and the other Orange and Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself these will be my last keyboard purchases for the year, but Massdrop will have its way with me if it pleases.


That's the nature of mechanical keyboards. You'll eventually end up with far many more than you'll need.

The Tai-Hao sets look fantastic. I ordered myself a set along with another set. The Pok3r is very appealing but I need to order some PCBs, cases, and whatnot to go with my Gaterons.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> That's the nature of mechanical keyboards. You'll eventually end up with far many more than you'll need.
> 
> The Tai-Hao sets look fantastic. I ordered myself a set along with another set. The Pok3r is very appealing but I need to order some PCBs, cases, and whatnot to go with my Gaterons.


Haha yep, I was good for quite a few years though. I have had my Leopold at home for nearly 4 years now without changing it up. I do want to do a custom build eventually, but I think I am going to have to exercise great self control and just try make it until next year before I do that.


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone used the WASD Inkscape program to custom make their keys? I am wondering if that program is only used for text layout and style or can we make each individual key cap have color? I was trying to make a custom WASD keyboard but could not change the color of each key cap using the WASD Inkscape program.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Has anyone used the WASD Inkscape program to custom make their keys? I am wondering if that program is only used for text layout and style or can we make each individual key cap have color? I was trying to make a custom WASD keyboard but could not change the color of each key cap using the WASD Inkscape program.


yes you can change individual keycap


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yes you can change individual keycap


The color?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The color?


yah


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> yah


That's not what I'm talking about. That is the V2 Designer. I'm talking about using the Inkscape software to create a custom layout.
http://support.wasdkeyboards.com/customer/portal/articles/1518370-creating-a-custom-layout


----------



## Angrychair

ah, got yah. I don't see why not. Even if you had to create a colored bitmap image to overlay onto the keys. To what end are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, regarding the KOTM, for now I'm just going to cancel any months with less than 3 valid entries. In October when the KOTM is 3 years old, I'll look at changing how often it occurs.


----------



## BranField

does anyone know if they do a Ducky Shine 4 white edition in the UK ISO layout? ive found a couple of places that stock the normal Sine 4 in UK ISO however i would prefer the white edition, i have had a look around but cannot find an answer either way. could anyone help me out?


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> does anyone know if they do a Ducky Shine 4 white edition in the UK ISO layout? ive found a couple of places that stock the normal Sine 4 in UK ISO however i would prefer the white edition, i have had a look around but cannot find an answer either way. could anyone help me out?


We have the ISO (Swedish/Nordic) layout Ducky Shine 4 White Edition in 2 shops here in Sweden. So there must be a UK edition.

http://www.inet.se/produkt/6607499/ducky-shine4-white-multiled-mx-red

http://www.maxfps.se/tangentbord/ducky/shine4-white-multi-led-mx-clear

Try to send a e-mail to the shops in UK and ask them if they can take home a White k-board for you.

EDIT: I was lookin for a black Ducky Shine 4 with Cherry MX Clear in ANSI layout.

But can't find any at Mechanical Keyboards com.

We have them in Sweden with Swedish/Nordic layout.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> We have the ISO (Swedish/Nordic) layout Ducky Shine 4 White Edition in 2 shops here in Sweden.
> 
> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6607499/ducky-shine4-white-multiled-mx-red
> 
> http://www.maxfps.se/tangentbord/ducky/shine4-white-multi-led-mx-clear
> 
> Try to send a e-mail to the shops in UK and ask them if they can take home a White k-board for you.


So if you guys have the Swedish/Nordic layout then it looks promising for a UK ISO then. ive emailed ducky uk ([email protected]) and kustompcs (i think) to see if they have them in stock.

also does anyone know if there are ducky pbt keycaps, the only ones i can find are abs. really want to try the pbt that everyone is raging about.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, regarding the KOTM, for now I'm just going to cancel any months with less than 3 valid entries. In October when the KOTM is 3 years old, I'll look at changing how often it occurs.


Sounds good, @Paradigm84! I really appreciate the work that you do for these contests, giveaways, and all else that you do!


----------



## kbros

I 2nd what he said! ^^^


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> So if you guys have the Swedish/Nordic layout then it looks promising for a UK ISO then. ive emailed ducky uk ([email protected]) and kustompcs (i think) to see if they have them in stock.
> 
> also does anyone know if there are ducky pbt keycaps, the only ones i can find are abs. really want to try the pbt that everyone is raging about.


That's the problem with the ISO layout, you can't almost find any ISO keycaps sets.

Ducky has some keycaps sets with ISO layout but like you said it is ABS.

That's why I use ANSI k-boards, have 2 Ducky Shine 3 and 1 Ducky Shine 4.


Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red - White LEDs - Rainbow keycaps set.

Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black - Red LEDs - Ducky Shine 2 Pink keycaps set.

Ducky Shine 4 69 Edtion Fire Version - Hybrid LEDs - Galaxy Class keycaps set.

One of my ISO Swedish/Nordic layout k-boards.

Ducky Shine 2 White Edition Cherry MX Brown - White LEDs.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, regarding the KOTM, for now I'm just going to cancel any months with less than 3 valid entries. In October when the KOTM is 3 years old, I'll look at changing how often it occurs.


I think that's a good plan. Hopefully one of these months I'll be able to enter my poker. If people want to do one this month, I would enter it now if two other people enter. It's not exactly ready or anything, but the requirements of the competition are that there are significant changes in between entries right?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem with the ISO layout, you can't almost find any ISO keycaps sets.
> 
> Ducky has some keycaps sets with ISO layout but like you said it is ABS.
> 
> That's why I use ANSI k-boards, have 2 Ducky Shine 3 and 1 Ducky Shine 4.
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Red - White LEDs - Rainbow keycaps set.
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 Cherry MX Black - Red LEDs - Ducky Shine 2 Pink keycaps set.
> 
> Ducky Shine 4 69 Edtion Fire Version - Hybrid LEDs - Galaxy Class keycaps set.
> 
> One of my ISO Swedish/Nordic layout k-board.
> 
> Ducky Shine 2 White Edition Cherry MX Brown - White Leds.


it really is proving a pain to get a UK ISO board that that either has pbt caps or can get pbt caps for.

i was tempted by the shine 4 69 fire edition however im not that sure about the MX blues for gaming.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> it really is proving a pain to get a UK ISO board that that either has pbt caps or can get pbt caps for.
> 
> i was tempted by the shine 4 69 fire edition however im not that sure about the MX blues for gaming.


I don't like MX Blues for gamin.

It is also a pain in the ass to get a ISO/Swedish layout keycaps sets in the US/UK, as we have this 3 letters in the Swedish k-board ISO layout: Å, Ä and Ö, but I have 1 ISO custom set with this 3 letters from WASD.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/105-key-iso-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html

I joined a (ANSI layout) PBT doubleshot keycaps set drop on Massdrop for some days ago: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets

2 Miami sets.


----------



## adamski07

Finally placed an order for my first custom keyboard. It's the winkeyless tkl with clear switches. I'll post a pic when it arrives in 2 to 3 weeks. Tho my PBT keycaps is not gonna be here anytime soon. ETA for the 2 set I bought is late June so I was thinking of getting a temporary keycaps that can be bought and ship now. What would you recommend? Btw, those 2 sets i bought from group buy are Tai-Hao keycaps in blood red and miami. TIA.


----------



## roflcopter159

Anyone know how to get switches to be quieter when they go back up? O-rings help limit the bottom out sound, but they are still kinda loud when the return to their resting state.


----------



## kbros

There is no fix for the upstroke noise. Topre has a solution though, which only works with their stem design.


----------



## Mega Man

translation rubber domes rule all


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Anyone know how to get switches to be quieter when they go back up? O-rings help limit the bottom out sound, but they are still kinda loud when the return to their resting state.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> There is no fix for the upstroke noise. Topre has a solution though, which only works with their stem design.


I have some ideas on this front that I plan to play around with soon, but I just haven't had the time to put it into practice. As you may have seen, I plasti-dipped my Poker II when I got it earlier this year. Now, I did the outside of the keycaps which for obvious reasons isn't a long lasting mod, but I noticed that it has the nice side effect of drastically damping the keycap noise in both directions. It's not silent, but it's improved. What I am going to test next is to spray plasti-dip on the inside of a cheap set of ABS keycaps so you can't see it, and see how that works. The idea being that it should absorb vibrations through the keycaps rather than cushion the actual impact. I'll be sure to post something when I get around to trying it though.


----------



## Roch

Imported from China, wanted MX Reds, White LEDs, got MX BLUES! They seem fine to game on, just really noisy, what O rings would work to quieten them down?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think that's a good plan. Hopefully one of these months I'll be able to enter my poker. If people want to do one this month, I would enter it now if two other people enter. It's not exactly ready or anything, but the requirements of the competition are that there are significant changes in between entries right?


Yeah, I'd like to see something more than the keycaps changed, I'd like to see at least something done with the switches or layout to make it significantly different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> Imported from China, wanted MX Reds, White LEDs, got MX BLUES! They seem fine to game on, just really noisy, what O rings would work to quieten them down?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O-rings can reduce the sound of the key bottoming out, but they won't do anything to reduce the click of the switch itself. This video covers it pretty well:


----------



## Roch

Thanks for that, It does make a real difference then. Would it be better to go for the 40a over the 50a O rings?


----------



## BranField

just an update -

got a reply from someone at ducky uk saying that the shine 4 white edition, UK ISO layout is not released yet but will be soon


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Oops I did it again.









In for this drop, it's going on my Poker II.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/60-aluminum-case


----------



## kbros

Dang, you're deep in the hobby.


----------



## DizzlePro

looking to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard (currently using a ms sidewinder X4)

The CM Storm QuickFire TK has caught my attention (great size imo), however I'm stuck between getting blue,red or brown switches

ill be using this for typing/gaming (pretty much 50/50)

any recommendations?

thanks.


----------



## Jixr

Whoo! my redscarf is stateside!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> looking to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard (currently using a ms sidewinder X4)
> 
> The CM Storm QuickFire TK has caught my attention (great size imo), however I'm stuck between getting blue,red or brown switches
> 
> ill be using this for typing/gaming (pretty much 50/50)
> 
> any recommendations?
> 
> thanks.


My personal suggestion is Browns. If possible go to a store that has a selection of mechanical keyboards and try them out for yourself.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> looking to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard (currently using a ms sidewinder X4)
> 
> The CM Storm QuickFire TK has caught my attention (great size imo), however I'm stuck between getting blue,red or brown switches
> 
> ill be using this for typing/gaming (pretty much 50/50)
> 
> any recommendations?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal suggestion is Browns. If possible go to a store that has a selection of mechanical keyboards and try them out for yourself.
Click to expand...

Blues or Browns get my vote.

I'd lean towards blue, but I am partially bias.


----------



## Asininity

DizzlePro, if you choose blues take into consideration that Blues are rather loud compared to other switches. Also, in regards to gaming the release point is above the actuation point. This makes it ill-suited for quick double-tapping.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Oops I did it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In for this drop, it's going on my Poker II.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/60-aluminum-case


Could you have simply purchased the Pok3r since that has an aluminum case?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> DizzlePro, if you choose blues take into consideration that Blues are rather loud compared to other switches. Also, in regards to gaming the release point is above the actuation point. This makes it ill-suited for quick double-tapping.


In practice I have never found this to be an issue. I used both my Ducky 9008 and Leopold FC200R almost exclusively for gaming and have never had an issue in FPS, MOBA or RTS games. I used to play Starcraft 2 a lot and was an average Diamond Zerg player, but I never felt like my keyboard was holding me back when trying to play at a high pace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Could you have simply purchased the Pok3r since that has an aluminum case?


I also have one of those one the way.







The Pok3r will be for my home PC and the Poker II gets used at work.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I also have one of those one the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pok3r will be for my home PC and the Poker II gets used at work.


Gotcha! Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> DizzlePro, if you choose blues take into consideration that Blues are rather loud compared to other switches. Also, in regards to gaming the release point is above the actuation point. This makes it ill-suited for quick double-tapping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Gotcha! Thanks for the quick reply


Yeah, I have a problem.







No wait, I don't, it's not a problem if I don't acknowledge it.


----------



## twerk

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-nkr-tactile-action-keyboard.asp

Do I pull the trigger?


----------



## DizzlePro

Just to check, do blue switches register an input when tapped? Or does it have to be pressed down fully?


----------



## BoredErica

The tactile feedback from blues and browns aren't really that much. Greens and clears have much more feedback. I'm not 100% sure which I'd prefer though, browns or clears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Just to check, do blue switches register an input when tapped? Or does it have to be pressed down fully?


They register approx halfway-ish. AFAIK all the Cherry switches are like this.


----------



## kbros

Yes all cherry switches actuate at the half way point (2mm). If you're referring to just being able to tap the key and have it register, you probably want reds or maybe browns, they have the least actuation force.


----------



## kbros

I made the expensive choice to try cherry clears and ergo clears to realize I really don't like the switch that much. The way the tactile feedback is more pronounced on the upstroke than the downstroke really bothered me for some reason. And that's why I prefer browns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-nkr-tactile-action-keyboard.asp
> 
> Do I pull the trigger?


It's a good choice.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I made the expensive choice to try cherry clears and ergo clears to realize I really don't like the switch that much. The way the tactile feedback is more pronounced on the upstroke than the downstroke really bothered me for some reason. And that's why I prefer browns.


Interesting. I never noticed that, but now I went back to my key sampler, I can see what you're talking about. Samplers are nice but they're really not good enough to really tell what to go for.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> theres a GMK classic set with red legends, around $200 though... and ivan has a GB with red legends, but orders are closed so you'll have to find someone to part with their order.


Been looking at keycaps again. I still have a decent amount of time before my keyboard comes in, but deciding, joining a groupbuy, and having that shipped will probably take longer.

GMK sets seem expensive, and they are ABS I believe. I'm afraid of having to replace expensive ABS keycaps after they shine, over and over. Also, I like the textured feeling of PBT keycaps more.

A Keycon would be cool this Summer. For the West Coast. Apparently one was hosted practically in my backyard without my knowledge.

Still browsin'.


----------



## remixedMind

Vortex Doubleshot PBT Keycaps on Massdrop


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> Vortex Doubleshot PBT Keycaps on Massdrop


Interesting.

Thanks for the suggestion, I missed that particular Massdrop. I saw this instead: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-pbt-keycaps

...And the lettering and position is kindda meh for me on those, probably because those are lasered.

Yours look interesting.


----------



## Jixr

vortex sets are nice, though once i've got into the high end cherry profile pbt sets, I can't go back. ( and if you're patient, they generally are not any more expensive than some of the vortex sets )
Ivan always has reasonable prices on his sets, and they are super nice quality.

and the GMK abs sets are on a completely different level than stock keycaps, and signature plastic's keycaps ( which are pretty crap for their price imo )
I'd have no hesitation putting a set on my keyboard.

If i'm lucky, I should have my redscarf in next week. really excited for it. ( though the keycaps I have planned for it won't be in for awhile, but I have several other sets I can throw on it in the meantime )


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> vortex sets are nice, though once i've got into the high end cherry profile pbt sets, I can't go back. ( and if you're patient, they generally are not any more expensive than some of the vortex sets )
> Ivan always has reasonable prices on his sets, and they are super nice quality.
> 
> and the GMK abs sets are on a completely different level than stock keycaps, and signature plastic's keycaps ( which are pretty crap for their price imo )
> I'd have no hesitation putting a set on my keyboard.
> 
> If i'm lucky, I should have my redscarf in next week. really excited for it. ( though the keycaps I have planned for it won't be in for awhile, but I have several other sets I can throw on it in the meantime )


But... abs is still abs, they will shine early, won't it? I really don't want that and I want the characteristic texture of PBT. The cherry profiles are abs as well, right? I understand they are both considered very good abs sets, I just don't know what about it actually make them very good.

I saw Ivan's groupbuy here: https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50935.0

But his threads don't actually show what the product actually looks like IRL so I have no idea if I'll like them.

My worry with Vortex caps is their QC. It's sketchy. Also, their 'thick' PBT caps are thin enough for light bleed. >.>


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But... abs is still abs, they will shine early, won't it? I really don't want that and I want the characteristic texture of PBT. The cherry profiles are abs as well, right? I understand they are both considered very good abs sets, I just don't know what about it actually make them very good.
> 
> I saw Ivan's groupbuy here: https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=50935.0
> But his threads don't actually show what the product actually looks like IRL so I have no idea if I'll like them.
> 
> My worry with Vortex caps is their QC. It's sketchy. Also, their 'thick' PBT caps are thin enough for light bleed. >.>


I'd love those pitch black keys for the Das I just bought off of @Ragsters but I've heard mixed reviews of doing group buys from anywhere including GH.


----------



## Jixr

Ivan is a solid guy. So far he is the only person I've done a buy with that has constant updates, realistic time lines, and affordable prices, and he has access to some hard to get items. The only hang he had was when a vendor ( on the round3 set you posted ) had an issue and backed out of a deal, and he offered refunds to those that wanted them, and found a new producer to fill the order.
He is one of the 3 people on GH I trust.

but he is rare on GH, most buys are late ( i'm waiting on stuff that the organizer has had since early december, but is too lazy to ship them out at a reasonable rate )

and GMK abs, eventually will shine yeah, but not near as fast as cheaper sets., but they are basically original cherry sets. I have some GMK keys that I've been using on my work keyboard and have no problems with them. ( remember ABS is a type of plastic, the formula and creation of that plastic is what separates them from stock caps )


----------



## Falkentyne

Keep in mind that there is a difference between the actuation point and the activation point.
Most or alll cherry MX switches will activate at the same (approx.) distance from the bottom out point of the switch.
The tactile bump actuation and release does occur at a different spot on mx blues and greens and "milk whites" than on browns, tactile greys, and mx clears.

I've NEVER had problems double tapping on a MX blue.
The only problems you will have is if you keep your finger right at the actuation point and only like to move it 1 or 2 millimeters to move the switch (which is really silly).

I can double tap on MX greens just fine, even.


----------



## BoredErica

Time to solicit more opinions!

My opinion right now still is to grab a PBT Doubleshot keycap set.

Here is an example of the color of the casing my Kmac 2 will have. Please note that it will have red backlighting on all of the keys.



Cameras just don't do aluminum justice, I swear... All Ducky YOTH pictures look like the metal is flat, monotoned white plastic BS when that's far from the truth.

Contenders:









These are all PBT doubleshot keycaps. They have to work with the titanium-colored case of the Kmac 2, and red backlighting. The white keycaps I showed may backlight bleed under some conditions.

Don't forget that clicking on the image will bring up a higher resolution version of the picture.


----------



## Jixr

God no, please don't put crap keycaps on an awesome board.

Tai-ho caps are trash, vortex are a bit better, but if your kmac is winkeyless, none of those sets will fit unless they come with a winkeyless layout an a 7x spacebar.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> God no, please don't put crap keycaps on an awesome board.
> 
> Tai-ho caps are trash, vortex are a bit better, but if your kmac is winkeyless, none of those sets will fit unless they come with a winkeyless layout an a 7x spacebar.


But I want a high-contrast lettering that is typically seen only on doubtshot caps. 

The Kmac is winkey.


----------



## Jixr

but does it use a 1x win key?

Look into to some cherry profile pbt dye sub caps, you won't go back afterwards.


----------



## CptAsian

Alright, so I have a bit of a confession to make. A few days back, I had a bit of a spill of some fruit juice at my desk, and after cleaning my keyboard to the best of my ability (taking the case off and all that good stuff) and as quickly as possible, eleven keys are mushy. I used a small dropper to put some 70% alcohol in the switches, and mashed them a whole bunch. On the four that I actually did that on, I only managed to get the super-mushy blues to feel like browns. Are there any other options I have, or is my only option for fixing this (other than dunking the whole thing) de-soldering the old switches and replacing them? Thanks.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Alright, so I have a bit of a confession to make. A few days back, I had a bit of a spill of some fruit juice at my desk, and after cleaning my keyboard to the best of my ability (taking the case off and all that good stuff) and as quickly as possible, eleven keys are mushy. I used a small dropper to put some 70% alcohol in the switches, and mashed them a whole bunch. On the four that I actually did that on, I only managed to get the super-mushy blues to feel like browns. Are there any other options I have, or is my only option for fixing this (other than dunking the whole thing) de-soldering the old switches and replacing them? Thanks.


Not sure about other options, but desoldering isn't super difficult, and can actually be kind of enjoyable, if you have the patience for it. I don't know if you would have to entirely replace the switches with new ones as much as you would just have to disassemble these and clean them inside and out. I think the only other option I could think of would be to try using more of the alcohol.

If you haven't already, look through this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1yjskz/new_improved_keyboard_spill_guide/


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Alright, so I have a bit of a confession to make. A few days back, I had a bit of a spill of some fruit juice at my desk, and after cleaning my keyboard to the best of my ability (taking the case off and all that good stuff) and as quickly as possible, eleven keys are mushy. I used a small dropper to put some 70% alcohol in the switches, and mashed them a whole bunch. On the four that I actually did that on, I only managed to get the super-mushy blues to feel like browns. Are there any other options I have, or is my only option for fixing this (other than dunking the whole thing) de-soldering the old switches and replacing them? Thanks.


use 90%

70% is alot of water and will almost make the problem worse in my experiance


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Not sure about other options, but desoldering isn't super difficult, and can actually be kind of enjoyable, if you have the patience for it. I don't know if you would have to entirely replace the switches with new ones as much as you would just have to disassemble these and clean them inside and out. I think the only other option I could think of would be to try using more of the alcohol.
> 
> If you haven't already, look through this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1yjskz/new_improved_keyboard_spill_guide/%5B/URL
> 
> use 90%
> 
> 70% is alot of water and will almost make the problem worse in my experiance


That's what I was thinking. I'll try some 91 or 99, depending on what I can find, and if that doesn't work out, I'll look into some soldering.

Thanks gents.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Alright, so I decided to pick up a Das Professional S board with MX Blues off of an awesome member that frequents here for no reason other than I've never had blues and I think Das are good looking, sleek boards. With that said, would pitch black blank keys be the best fit for it? Or should I do more of a custom color scheme. The piano black finish of the top case allows for a lot of different things.


----------



## Jixr

lol, I found a das on my local craigslist that has been autographed by the dude who invented 'control alt del"


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lol, I found a das on my local craigslist that has been autographed by the dude who invented 'control alt del"


Hahahaha!!! Whaaaa?? There better be a certificate of authenticity on that? How much is it? I'm going to guess that the value went up by $5.


----------



## Jixr

dude was only asking $60 for it, i'd pick it up but i'm really not that big of a das fan, they are a bit over hyped imo


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> dude was only asking $60 for it, i'd pick it up but i'm really not that big of a das fan, they are a bit over hyped imo


The build quality seems solid. I'd like to remove the label and throw on some decent caps. I could probably have fun painting it if I get myself an airbrush. Btw, if anyone has any recommendations for one let me know. I've got plenty of uses for it.


----------



## Jixr

when they were first new they were great, but now that there are so many other options out there, they are not as good as value as they used to be.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when they were first new they were great, but now that there are so many other options out there, they are not as good as value as they used to be.


Yeah, that definitely has an impact with any product. I grabbed it up because it was such an awesome deal. Now it's time to have fun with it! I should probably finish modding my 6Gv2 first. It's that stupid enter key that's killing me...


----------



## Jixr

I came super close to buying a left handed mech that was super cheap, but since you can't replace the big enter key i skipped it. I love the layout of LH keyboards.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I need someone with a 3D printer to hook me up with that stupid big enter key!!!







Who wants some cash?!


----------



## Jixr

I'll do it for $1500, ( cost of a printer, but i'll do the 3d modeling for free! )


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'll do it for $1500, ( cost of a printer, but i'll do the 3d modeling for free! )


Haaaa!! This made me chuckle. That's a pretty expensive key cap...


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haaaa!! This made me chuckle. That's a pretty expensive key cap...


Im glad you like the Das. I have owned 3 mechanical keyboards with blue switches and the Das had, by far the best feel when pushing on the keys. I also loved having the usb ports built in. Oh and have some fun with the keyboard and get different color keycaps.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'll do it for $1500, ( cost of a printer, but i'll do the 3d modeling for free! )


Fortunately, you can go through Shapeways and it would only cost about $20 (maybe more to get the key fitting just right).


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i've been eyeing printers lately.

I finally got my redscarf in today, and its pretty sweet, an RGB (ish) keyobard with a lightsaver layout and you can control the color with a remote? yes please.
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_2918_zpsn7q88jtd.jpg.html

Spent all day soldering it up, and its a chinese board, kinda on the cheaper build quality side, but so far so good. Now I just gotta figure out how to program it, and the keycaps I'm going to put on it are still probably another month or so away from being shipped to me.


----------



## Blaise170

Speaking of RGB, I got my Keycool Hero 104 in the mail a couple of days ago. Blue Kailh switches feel better than they did the first time that I tried them and I think I actually like them better than Cherry's now. That said, one of the switches keeps messing up where the LED won't go blue for awhile and it comes and goes.


----------



## Ragsters

I got my new keyboard yesterday for work! It has Cherry Brown Switches, Red O-rings and I also got a foam wrist wrest.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know what the absolute cheapest MX-compatible board is? I'm wanting to make a "switch tester" keyboard as I am going to have 45+ different switches but I don't want to spend too much on a keyboard. I also saw a GH60 kit on Taobao I could use that was around $40 but after fees/shipping it will probably be close to $60.


----------



## kbros

Theres the monoprice mx blue board. Although I think they're out of stock. Someones selling one on mechmarket.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/34mdp8/wts_monoprice_mechanical_gaming_keyboard_w_blues/


----------



## kbros

Also, im desoldering the reds from my kul in a little bit and soldering in lubed gateron 62g clears. Wish me luck! I'm assuming the higher quality kul pcb is a lot harder to destroy compared to that noppoo..


----------



## Jixr

spent the night soldering up my redscarf, got it all programmed, and tossed some temp keycaps on it.

Needs a few mods done to it to help beefen it up. Its on the light side, and the pcb is really thin and flexes quite a bit, but I have a few ideas how to fix that.


----------



## HPE1000

Can't wait to see some pictures of that redscarf. That is really cool that you can control it with a remote. Reminds me of the realforce that keyboardhell has with an RGB light in the esc key (It had a controller as well)

Finally got some real dolch keycaps today so I took the DSA dolch off for now.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I threw my miami caps on there for now, waiting for ivans round 4 to ship and i need a few more LEDs and all that to finish it.

Its okay for what it is, not really a lightsaver, but at half the price, can't complain too much.


----------



## SLOWION

Ozone Strike Pro with Cherry MX Brown switches


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I got my new keyboard yesterday for work! It has Cherry Brown Switches, Red O-rings and I also got a foam wrist wrest.


Looks good, Rags!

Do you guys think some Dolch caps would look good on a Das?


----------



## kbros

Finished installing the gaterons, the pcb on the kul is much nicer and there were no casualties. OH MY GOD THESE ARE SO SMOOTH. Literally the smoothest linear switch I think there can possibly be. I love it.


----------



## adamski07

Damn those looks nice. My kb will be here next week and also got a toxic set on the way. How hard it is to change switch tops? I'm planning to get some gaterons clear switch top and change the top on the MX clear switch. Btw, I participated on Ivan's Miami Nights GB too, but those ones gonna take a while.

Anyone owns the Pulse set here? If you're planning of selling it soon, please contact me first.







Been dying to get those as well.


----------



## kbros

Unless you have a custom plate that allows switch top removal you'll have to desolder all the switches to be able to change the tops.


----------



## Jixr

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4532_zpsifijrw4c.jpg.html

Tossed my miami on my redscarf,

So far I like it, I kinda with the build quality was a bit better, but its either this or a $300+ lightsaver ( which i'll pick on up eventually )
The light up base is pretty cool, a little light for my taste, but its not bad.

Not sure if i'm going to use it as a DD or not though.

I really want to replace the alum part with wood, should be possible without too much work
I also need to sell off some of my other keyboads, I have several now and most of which I don't ever use.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Looks good, Jixr! It sounds like a fun board despite its shortfalls. If you don't mind me asking, how much cash did you end up putting into it (not including the caps)?

Btw, I decided to go ahead and do the Dolch set + tenkey for the Das. Not a fan that they are ABS since I'm in love with the feel of thick PBT now but considering the style of key it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Looks good, Jixr! It sounds like a fun board despite its shortfalls. If you don't mind me asking, how much cash did you end up putting into it (not including the caps)?


Board was about $150( incl group buy fee's, shipping, etc ), another $40 for switches, you needed stabilizers too, and if you don't have any the only place to buy them is from Gon, and thats $30 shipped, + whatever keycaps you throw on it. Not the cheapest board ever, but not that bad of a price since the layout is hard to come by. Its only about 3" wider than a 60% board.
It didn't hit me so hard because the GB was in January, I bought the switches last month, and ordered the keycaps about 2 months ago, so spreading out the cost helped a bit. ( i'm also about to put some keycap sets up for sale and maybe a keyboard to slim down the collection a bit )
I took over an order in the buy, and mine does not have a plate, generally I don't like plates, but the PCB is so thin that it has a lot of flex, so on this one a plate would have been nice.
I love the layout though, and will be buying a lightsaver next time they are availible as a GB, but those will cost 2x as much as this one did.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_4532_zpsifijrw4c.jpg.html
> 
> Tossed my miami on my redscarf,
> 
> So far I like it, I kinda with the build quality was a bit better, but its either this or a $300+ lightsaver ( which i'll pick on up eventually )
> The light up base is pretty cool, a little light for my taste, but its not bad.
> 
> Not sure if i'm going to use it as a DD or not though.
> 
> I really want to replace the alum part with wood, should be possible without too much work
> I also need to sell off some of my other keyboads, I have several now and most of which I don't ever use.


Is that a duck or just called a lightsaver?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is that a duck or just called a lightsaver?


Its a 'RedScarf III'

its a chinese designed and made keyboard, with the same layout as the lightsaver. ( but cheaper due to the lack of full alum case )
But it does have color changing LEDS you can change with a remote ( as well as strobe, flash, and slow fade )
Fully customizeable, supports ISO, and other layouts ( I kept it a standard layout for now for ease of keycaps )
fully programmable, supports backlighting, feature wise its pretty solid.

Functionality is identical, supports multiple layouts, and the soldering and componts seem fine, but the pcb board itself is quite thin, and the alum frame is cast and you can tell it was kinda cheaply made. The pbc flexes a lot under regular typing.

I love the layout, but at 1/2 the price of a lightsaver, its not bad. A little bit of tweaking and it should be good to go.

I've added some stuff to help the pcb flex, I'm working on getting a plate for it, and if the alum frame does not seem to hold up, i'm going to polish it up a bit, smooth down the rough marks from the casting process, and paint it up. ( or replace it with a wood frame, which would look super cool, but its been years since I've made anything detailed out of wood, and i'm not sure my skill can keep up with my perfectionist tendencies.




video of the color changing lights, really cool, as you can basically match any keycap set you put on it.
I have keycaps for this keyboard but they won't be done for another few weeks. ( and i wanna add LEDs and a few other things to it before its 'finished' )


----------



## Jixr

I'm selling lots of specialty keyboard items, keycaps, parts, etc. over on geekhack.
Search "Jixr's parts bin" to find it.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm selling lots of specialty keyboard items, keycaps, parts, etc. over on geekhack.
> Search "Jixr's parts bin" to find it.


Sell them here.


----------



## Standards

I may buy that tex 60% alum case off of you for my poker and the tai hao miami for my ducky here in a few days. I may not buy the tai hao, but I'm definitely interested in the tex.

I may end up getting an fc660c though. We'll see.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm interested in all of those switches. I posted on GH. Maybe a Raven, but I'll have to see.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I may buy that tex 60% alum case off of you for my poker and the tai hao miami for my ducky here in a few days.


Not 100% sure, but I don't think the ducky mini will fit in the tex case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Not 100% sure, but I don't think the ducky mini will fit in the tex case.


I read that the YOTH will not fit inside the Tex case, and it's not really close unlike the Ducky Shine 3 vs TKL Tex case, where you could just about squeeze it in there, maybe with some fillings if you're unlucky.

And I believe the PCB on the YOTH is the same as the mini (well, what's the point of changing it?).


----------



## kbros

Finished this puppy up last night. Changed reds to browns and shaved the top part of the case so it's flush. Carbon fiber wrap as well. I'm not a fan of how the wrap came out so I might pull it off and leave the case raw aluminum.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finished this puppy up last night. Changed reds to browns and shaved the top part of the case so it's flush. Carbon fiber wrap as well. I'm not a fan of how the wrap came out so I might pull it off and leave the case raw aluminum.


I'm a fan. Good job


----------



## kbros

Thanks <3


----------



## wes1099

Should I buy the keycool 22 key numpad off of massdrop, or should I buy GHPad parts from taobao? I really want a mechanical numpad...


----------



## Jixr

if you can find a proxy, the GH60 is the way to go.

I'm not 100% sure, but most cheaper num pads act as regualr number inputs, not keypad numbers


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you can find a proxy, the GH60 is the way to go.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but most cheaper num pads act as regualr number inputs, not keypad numbers


I found a taobao agent that has been confirmed to work. I think I will try it sometime.


----------



## Jixr

I need to find one, i've just been too impatient to pull the trigger.


----------



## zemco999

oh boy oh boy, going home and there is a poker 2 with mx clears waiting for me D


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> oh boy oh boy, going home and there is a poker 2 with mx clears waiting for me D


Nice!


----------



## wes1099

POK3R is available for preorder on amazon. I still do not understand how they can make it only $130 with that metal case.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> POK3R is available for preorder on amazon. I still do not understand how they can make it only $130 with that metal case.


The more I see this, the more I wish I held out on my Poker 2.

@Jixr That case looks great with the Miami key set.

@kbros I think the carbon fiber came out very nice. The only thing I would change (my own personal preference of course) is the space bar. Just appears too busy for me with the wrap.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice!


I can't wait :3

Decided not to go with the pok3r because i actually wanted a plastic case... and backlighting


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> The more I see this, the more I wish I held out on my Poker 2.
> 
> @Jixr That case looks great with the Miami key set.
> 
> @kbros I think the carbon fiber came out very nice. The only thing I would change (my own personal preference of course) is the space bar. Just appears too busy for me with the wrap.


It is hard to find space bars compatible with Corsair boards because all the bottom row keys are non standard sizes.


----------



## kbros

Yeah they're like impossible to find replacements for.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> POK3R is available for preorder on amazon. I still do not understand how they can make it only $130 with that metal case.


The case isn't CNC so it costs a lot less to make the case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> The case isn't CNC so it costs a lot less to make the case.


Hmm, I am interested in the differences. Not just how it is produced, but also the differences in the end result. Somebody said that the Kmac is made of billet aluminum versus cast aluminum.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, I am interested in the differences. Not just how it is produced, but also the differences in the end result. Somebody said that the Kmac is made of billet aluminum versus cast aluminum.


CNC machined aluminium is a lot more appealing than cast aluminium. The pattern the CNC machine leaves on the metal looks nice in my opinion, and with the cast aluminium you will get slight imperfections especially where the two halves of the mold meet.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> The case isn't CNC so it costs a lot less to make the case.


Yeah I know, but cast aluminium cases are around $60.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Not 100% sure, but I don't think the ducky mini will fit in the tex case.


I think you misunderstood. I wasn't referring to a ducky mini. I may buy the tex for my poker, is what I was saying.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Good news. Today is my birthday and my awesome girlfriend got me a Ducky Shine Mini. <3 I'm loving it so far. Now my Ducky 1008 can go on to my laptop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Good news. Today is my birthday and my awesome girlfriend got me a Ducky Shine Mini. <3 I'm loving it so far. Now my Ducky 1008 can go on to my laptop.


Girlfriend is awesome.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Good news. Today is my birthday and my awesome girlfriend got me a Ducky Shine Mini. <3 I'm loving it so far. Now my Ducky 1008 can go on to my laptop.


Happy birthday!







Tell your girlfriend thank you from all of us!


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Good news. Today is my birthday and my awesome girlfriend got me a Ducky Shine Mini. <3 I'm loving it so far. Now my Ducky 1008 can go on to my laptop.


Happy birthday







and congrats on the keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I think you misunderstood. I wasn't referring to a ducky mini. I may buy the tex for my poker, is what I was saying.


oh yeah, then the case will fit just fine.


----------



## Jixr

Man, gaterons are smooth, but i've been having serious issues with them, look neat, but staring to think i should stick to cherry switches.


----------



## kbros

Speaking of gaterons, just sold my kul with gaterons. They were smooth, but I was looking to get away from linears. But I hadda put the gaterons on something! I bought a novatouch. HEHE. I'm so excited. Novatouch + vortex thick blank pbt in cherry profile = hopefully a good time. I might try the silencing mod too. And my favorite part? *NO SOLDERING*, woo!


----------



## kbros

Also happy birthday @steak!


----------



## kbros

Jixr, can you repost the novatouch sound vid? I WAN SEE AGAIN


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Jixr, can you repost the novatouch sound vid? I WAN SEE AGAIN


Yeah, its a solid board man, I'd buy one in a heart beat if I didn't have several other keyboards laying around already.


Spoiler: video







note its just a video, so it will sound a bit different in person, but it was recorded with a decent external mic, so its pretty close.



I'd love one for the no soldering, i've spent too much time soldering and tinkering with pcb's, it would be nice to have an 'as is' board

Also, i'll be posting some keyboard parts/items/keycap sets in the classifieds here soon,


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Man, gaterons are smooth, but i've been having serious issues with them, look neat, but staring to think i should stick to cherry switches.


I thought you liked Kailhs too?

By the way I'm still interested in those switches you were selling too.


----------



## kbros

Thanks jixr


----------



## SalisburySteak

Thank you everybody who wished me a Happy Birthday. Turned 21. Here's a couple of pictures. Still trying to get used to going from Full size to 60%. Sorry for purple tinge. HTC One m7 is famous for that.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I thought you liked Kailhs too?
> 
> By the way I'm still interested in those switches you were selling too.


I like kailhs, i've never had a problem with those, but the gaterons are giving me issues. ( i bought a bag of 120, and about 10 of them had to be tossed out because they were not working properly )

and sometime this weekend i'll get around to posting my items in the OCN market as well.


----------



## bobfig

it feels so good to be back on a mechanical keyboard again. i broke my ducky shine 3 (brown) so i bought a shine 4 with clear switches and it is so much better for me. im liking the heavier switches. got the silver color one and having duel color led's is a nice touch.


----------



## Jixr

whats wrong with your shine 3, it should be fixable.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats wrong with your shine 3, it should be fixable.


ended up plugging the usb board backwards and now it wont turn on. was having problems with it start disconnecting and reconnecting from the computer like a light switch on and off until i unplugged it. tried flashing it with the new firmware and that may of been a bad flash idk.

also the #6 key stopped working, tried re-soldering it and no go. was a good board for the 2 years i had it.


----------



## atarione

sort of mechanical ... Cherry MY 1800 (G81-1800HAU ) bought at g/w for $4 last year... didn't ever work I was annoyed that some of the keycaps were not standard sized so I could really put them on my other mechanicals (stems are MX compatible however) ... anyways finally took it apart to see what the problem was reseated the cables and it works now (with AT to PS2 adapter and then PS2 to USB active adapter that is.

probably won't be using it too long however ..but kinda fun to mess around with a for a bit i guess.

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/cherry_zpshgahwhq5.jpg.html


----------



## kbros

I want the caps off it!


----------



## remixedMind

i just got ebay oring`s, i tried one and its not bad will put all of them when the dye arrives first so i can do the caps


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> i just got ebay oring`s, i tried one and its not bad will put all of them when the dye arrives first so i can do the caps


I have a bunch (probably about 200) of those same ones left over from ordering them twice on ebay. Shipping took so long I thought they were lost.


----------



## remixedMind

mine arrived on time, around 2 weeks for the shipping, also do you like them? since i didnt install all of them to test properly


----------



## SalmonTaco

They seem to do the trick just fine, but I don't have anything to compare them to.

They made my Quickfire TK a little quieter, softened the key bottom out a bit, and didn't seem to change the backlighting at all. They did reduce the key travel a little, but I'm used to it now.


----------



## remixedMind

ok thank`s for the input


----------



## kbros

I used the rest of my carbon vinyl roll to cover a portion of my desk. Does nothing other than look cool. Mouse sensor doesn't play well with the 3d pattern either.


Spoiler: Warning: Huuuuge picture!


----------



## Dudewitbow

Got New Keycaps!



Wait what's this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Moment of truth


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Keyboard with LEDs off


Keyboard with LED relatively low(actual brightness being amplified by camera from phone)


Close up of the Trooper Keycap







Gotta love potato cameras


----------



## cephelix

the storm trooper cap looks sweet!!!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I used the rest of my carbon vinyl roll to cover a portion of my desk. Does nothing other than look cool. Mouse sensor doesn't play well with the 3d pattern either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Huuuuge picture!


It looks good!

How well does the carbon fiber vinyl play with heat? I'm presuming you used a heat gun/hair dryer on the vinyl to get it to wrap the spacebar.


----------



## rafi66

I have two questions for you guys.
I was thinking about getting a new keyboard ~100$ and I narrowed it down to these three. Which should I go with?
http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfireultimate/
http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfirext/
http://ozonegaming.com/product/strike-battle/

And if we compare those three to Ducky Shine 3? It's worth to pay almost 2x more (in my country) to get Ducky? Is the quality between those two models really significant? The functionality is almost the same? Will Ducky last for few more years?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> I have two questions for you guys.
> I was thinking about getting a new keyboard ~100$ and I narrowed it down to these three. Which should I go with?
> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfireultimate/
> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfirext/
> http://ozonegaming.com/product/strike-battle/
> 
> And if we compare those three to Ducky Shine 3? It's worth to pay almost 2x more (in my country) to get Ducky? Is the quality between those two models really significant? The functionality is almost the same? Will Ducky last for few more years?


I think the between the 3 Cooler Master keyboards its purely subjective. Choose which one looks better to you and whether you want full size or not. Now comparing Coolermaster to Ducky, yes Ducky has better build quality but 2 times better? No. Get a Coolermaster and never look back.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> Got New Keycaps!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what's this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moment of truth
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard with LEDs off
> 
> 
> Keyboard with LED relatively low(actual brightness being amplified by camera from phone)
> 
> 
> Close up of the Trooper Keycap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love potato cameras


Are those backlit metal keys?


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Are those backlit metal keys?


Yes


----------



## rafi66

What do you guys think about swiches? Which are best for gaming? Isn't brown "perceptible jump" too frustrating?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> What do you guys think about swiches? Which are best for gaming? Isn't brown "perceptible jump" too frustrating?


Quite the opposite, I think any switch can be used for gaming if you want. It just depends on what you want to get used to. Personally I prefer a lighter spring for gaming, but it's just a small preference. I do like to have a tactile feed from the key though.


----------



## rafi66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Quite the opposite, I think any switch can be used for gaming if you want. It just depends on what you want to get used to. Personally I prefer a lighter spring for gaming, but it's just a small preference. I do like to have a tactile feed from the key though.


So you are saying that brown's are best for gaming and writing? I mean I just don't know what to chose - red or browns ;x


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> So you are saying that brown's are best for gaming and writing? I mean I just don't know what to chose - red or browns ;x


Well it's not as clear cut as that. Any of the switches is suitable for any task, so the best switch is a highly subjective topic. Like I said, I like a lighter spring, but I have friends who swear by stiffer springs and say they miss keystrokes if the switches are light. My best advice would be to try find someone with the switches or go to a store and try them out to see what you like. But I have yet to buy a keyboard and be unhappy with the switches.









EDIT:

ERROR 404: Post not found.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It looks good!
> 
> How well does the carbon fiber vinyl play with heat? I'm presuming you used a heat gun/hair dryer on the vinyl to get it to wrap the spacebar.


Yes I used a heat gun. It won't fully melt unless you apply a lot of heat for a while. I put a hot plate on it yesterday and it didn't hurt it at all.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> So you are saying that brown's are best for gaming and writing? I mean I just don't know what to chose - red or browns ;x


No one can really tell you what's best. It depends on how you react to each switch and which you personally like. Red is deemed a gaming switch because it's linear and light, so it's easy to press fast, press repeatedly, etc. If you prefer that for gaming, then get it. It's not a science, necessarily, and I can't tell you my gaming has really changed at all going from blue>green>black>red>black>clear, but I don't really play FPS games anymore. The best you can do is found out what each switch does, reason out which one you would prefer in every day use, and give it a go. It's trial and error.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> So you are saying that brown's are best for gaming and writing? I mean I just don't know what to chose - red or browns ;x


Double-tapping isn't an issue with browns. Reds are lighter than browns in practice because of the lack of the bump. When I rest my fingers on WASD, I usually accidentally actuate either W or A on my friend's Cherry MX Red keyboard. With browns, this never happens. For me the small bump with browns is the best compromise.

I don't understand why anybody would prefer browns in typing but get annoyed by browns during gaming. With MX Clears, maybe, because the tactile element is far more distinct.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafi66*
> 
> So you are saying that brown's are best for gaming and writing? I mean I just don't know what to chose - red or browns ;x


It's all personal preference really. I like my clicky switches the best (MX Blue, Kailh Blue, Blue Alps, White Alps, MX Green, MX White) but whenever someone is sleeping in my room I switch to quieter switches (Alps Cream Damped, Alps Orange, MX Clear). I personally never liked linear switches although I haven't used them long enough to give them a fair chance. It's up to you on which switch to get, if you like the auditory/physical feedback get a clicky switch, physical feedback get a tactile switch, little feedback get a linear switch. I've never had an issue gaming with any of them. The "professional" gamers compete with all kinds of switches too.


----------



## Spork13

Everyone's different.
It's like asking "what kind of music is best?"
If you can try different switches before you buy - great.
If you can't, consider buying second hand keyboards and trying them to see which you prefer. As long as you don't pay too much you will be able to sell for what you paid (or like many here start a mech. kbd. collection).

Linear switches are often marketed as "gaming" switches, but I really didn't like reds, and haven't tried blacks.

I DO like blues and browns and happily game on either. I have a slight preference for blues (over browns) for typing.

It just depends what YOU like.


----------



## kbros

I used linears for quite a while but then tried tactile(browns) and fell in love with them for gaming and typing. On a side note, the novatouch will be here today. EXCITE


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I used linears for quite a while but then tried tactile(browns) and fell in love with them for gaming and typing. On a side note, the novatouch will be here today. EXCITE


I've always wanted to try a Topre board but the price turns me off and I don't want to pay that much for a keyboard I potentially won't like. I'm perfectly happy with my collection as it is anyways though.









On a side note, I will be receiving another WYSE WY-60 terminal board in the mail today. It's in pretty bad shape (missing the case and several keycaps) but I can scavenge out those vintage blacks to resell. I might use Soarer's WYSE converter and turn it into my test keyboard when my 48 switch test kit arrives.


----------



## kbros

Oh boy... I'm really enjoying my feels right now.


Spoiler: Warning: Big image!


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've always wanted to try a Topre board but the price turns me off and I don't want to pay that much for a keyboard I potentially won't like. I'm perfectly happy with my collection as it is anyways though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I will be receiving another WYSE WY-60 terminal board in the mail today. It's in pretty bad shape (missing the case and several keycaps) but I can scavenge out those vintage blacks to resell. I might use Soarer's WYSE converter and turn it into my test keyboard when my 48 switch test kit arrives.


You should try the Nopoo 108EC-pro(?). It's a topre clone so it isn't the exact same, but the general idea is that if you like it, you'll like topre -- just like the novatouch. Then you can drop 200 on a realforce, hhkb, whatever. You can find used realforce keyboard's on Ebay for pretty cheap sometimes, too. I was eyeing an 87u about a week ago that a guy was selling in good condition for 140ish, but I'm going to get an fc660c instead.

edit:

O-rings came in the mail today. I've never personally tried them, so I'm curious how they'll work with my clears (or in general).


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> You should try the Nopoo 108EC-pro(?). It's a topre clone so it isn't the exact same, but the general idea is that if you like it, you'll like topre -- just like the novatouch. Then you can drop 200 on a realforce, hhkb, whatever. You can find used realforce keyboard's on Ebay for pretty cheap sometimes, too. I was eyeing an 87u about a week ago that a guy was selling in good condition for 140ish, but I'm going to get an fc660c instead.
> 
> edit:
> 
> O-rings came in the mail today. I've never personally tried them, so I'm curious how they'll work with my clears (or in general).


I go back and forth between whether or not I like o rings on my ergo clears. The keyboard used to be blues and I think I miss some of the click that I used to have. In fact, I just took them back off tonight after having them on for a month or two. It's nice having the click back, but who knows, I may put them back on a little while down the road. I will say that it feels much more crisp without them. When they dampen the noise, they also kind of take away a bit of the mechanical feeling that we have all come to know and love.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I go back and forth between whether or not I like o rings on my ergo clears. The keyboard used to be blues and I think I miss some of the click that I used to have. In fact, I just took them back off tonight after having them on for a month or two. It's nice having the click back, but who knows, I may put them back on a little while down the road. I will say that it feels much more crisp without them. When they dampen the noise, they also kind of take away a bit of the mechanical feeling that we have all come to know and love.


I'm typing on my orings now, and I can say I'm a bit pleasantly surprised. I'm using them on my poker ii with clears and DSA PBTs, and they (40A-R from WASD) start to cushion my press right after the bump of the clear switch. I can feel the difference like night and day. Bottoming out doesn't sound like a different world, but when I'm not bottoming out, which is usually, it's significantly more quiet. My space bar, backspace, etc, feel like heaven right now, and the clunk of them is a lot lower. I probably like them more than you simply because of preference (I hate noise, I hate an audible click, I love heavy keys, etc). I'm going to see how they do with GTAV and Witcher 2 later.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I'm typing on my orings now, and I can say I'm a bit pleasantly surprised. I'm using them on my poker ii with clears and DSA PBTs, and they (40A-R from WASD) start to cushion my press right after the bump of the clear switch. I can feel the difference like night and day. Bottoming out doesn't sound like a different world, but when I'm not bottoming out, which is usually, it's significantly more quiet. My space bar, backspace, etc, feel like heaven right now, and the clunk of them is a lot lower. I probably like them more than you simply because of preference (I hate noise, I hate an audible click, I love heavy keys, etc). I'm going to see how they do with GTAV and Witcher 2 later.


Yea, I personally really like the noises that come from my keyboard. I had blues and I liked them, but they were too noisy to have with a roommate. So now I have these ergo-clears and without that actuation point click and (when there are o rings installed) the bottom out thunk, I start to miss the noises that this keyboard makes. Though, like I said, I go through phases of liking o rings and disliking them. Same thing goes for my DS3 with reds

EDIT: I wish that there were o rings that allowed the same crisp feeling but still muffled the sound some. I feel like that would make o rings more appealing to me


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yea, I personally really like the noises that come from my keyboard. I had blues and I liked them, but they were too noisy to have with a roommate. So now I have these ergo-clears and without that actuation point click and (when there are o rings installed) the bottom out thunk, I start to miss the noises that this keyboard makes. Though, like I said, I go through phases of liking o rings and disliking them. Same thing goes for my DS3 with reds
> 
> EDIT: I wish that there were o rings that allowed the same crisp feeling but still muffled the sound some. I feel like that would make o rings more appealing to me


I like the noises, but I prefer the lower clunks as opposed to pings and clicks. Clear is just about my sweet-spot, but I've been considering modding some panda clears since I have some black switches I could butcher. I'll need time to see if I prefer how the keyboard sounds with or without the orings, but I think the cushion feeling is worth it so far.


----------



## axipher

I'm looking at giving this guy a try: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/royal-kludge-rg-987

Waiting for the drop to finish in a few days then ship out. I wanted something that's small for traveling for LAN's so if I end up liking the Greetech Red switches as much as my current Filco Majestough 2, then this might become my new main keyboard and the Filco will move to my office at work since it has a number pad.


----------



## atarione

My Filco TKL is finally here (MX-RED) LOOOOOOOVE IT ...omg so nice I see why people pay more for these now... really really nice.

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/box_zps0jqll5lj.jpg.html

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/KEYBOARD_zpspucmbr5z.jpg.html

3rd MX board, I have a WASD V1 MX-Brown and Rosewill RK-9000RE and now this Filco that arrived today.


----------



## kbros

Nice! I'd like to one day own one of the white filco mj2 tkls


----------



## cephelix

Nice!i have the filco too but with browns.if the longer keys ever rattle and it bothers you like mine did,just apply silicone grease to the ends of the stabiliser wires..it helped me rcompletely remove the rattling sound


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice! I'd like to one day own one of the white filco mj2 tkls


oh man.. yes I want the white one as well... but it was $100 more any place I could find it ..and it was just tooo much.. the white one is pretty sharp for sure.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Nice!i have the filco too but with browns.if the longer keys ever rattle and it bothers you like mine did,just apply silicone grease to the ends of the stabiliser wires..it helped me rcompletely remove the rattling sound


kewl kewl..i will keep that in find should any rattles occur near as I can tell so far thing is perfect no strange sounds or other issues... . I really went back and forth on brown vs red on this.. but I do like reds and i got this one on sale for a pretty good price and the only one in stock was the Reds so the debate kinda solved itself there.

but I could have just as easily gone with browns as well.. I'm digging this thing so far.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> kewl kewl..i will keep that in find should any rattles occur near as I can tell so far thing is perfect no strange sounds or other issues... . I really went back and forth on brown vs red on this.. but I do like reds and i got this one on sale for a pretty good price and the only one in stock was the Reds so the debate kinda solved itself there.
> 
> but I could have just as easily gone with browns as well.. I'm digging this thing so far.


Glad you're happy with your purchase. i find that to be the most important thing. I myself was debating between browns and reds when i was making my purchase but felt without the tactile bump that the reds were just too light even though they require the same amount of force. liked it so much i bought myself the filco number pad when i was in japan. Though.i was very tempted to get the hhkb as well.especially when they're half the price of what i can find locally and with no taxes and a further 8% discount if i paid by credit card


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Glad you're happy with your purchase. i find that to be the most important thing. I myself was debating between browns and reds when i was making my purchase but felt without the tactile bump that the reds were just too light even though they require the same amount of force. liked it so much i bought myself the filco number pad when i was in japan. Though.i was very tempted to get the hhkb as well.especially when they're half the price of what i can find locally and with no taxes and a further 8% discount if i paid by credit card


Got a couple of my boards in the mail. A Chicony KB-5581 and a dilapidated WYSE terminal board. The Chicony has vintage Blues and the WYSE has vintage Blacks. The Chicony is a really interesting board but unfortunately I couldn't get the serial mouse to work so I am just going to scavenge the switches. I was at least able to get a neat picture posted to the wiki page.










Spoiler: Chicony










Spoiler: WYSE


----------



## kbros

That enter key on the Chicony must've been hard to remove. So many stabilizers lol.


----------



## Jixr

Big A enters in cherry profile are also hard to come by, people should be interested in that keycap set.


----------



## cephelix

@Blaise170 nice boards.what are you going to use the vintage blues on??


----------



## Ragsters

So where is the best place to get leather wrist pads?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @Blaise170 nice boards.what are you going to use the vintage blues on??


Going to sell them along with the vintage blacks. I already own a few clicky switch boards including Kailh Blue RGB and SMK Monterey Blues.

Speaking of clicky switches, I got the E-Element 104 RGB in the mail today. Don't much like it. The Outemu switches that work feel even better than most, but they are inconsistent. Here's my review from Massdrop.
Quote:


> I'd be extremely wary of this keyboard. I have two RGB keyboards - this one and the Keycool Hero. The Keycool is a quality product despite not having the metal case and the switches are all consistent. The E-Element is the exact opposite. When it arrived, several of the switches were stuck to the plate and I had to mash them a bit to get them moving again. A lot of the switches are not uniform which makes all of the very cheap keycaps feel and look horrible. The metal plate feels like an aluminum soda can and is not as nice feeling as it looks. Just my two cents.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Going to sell them along with the vintage blacks. I already own a few clicky switch boards including Kailh Blue RGB and SMK Monterey Blues.
> 
> Speaking of clicky switches, I got the E-Element 104 RGB in the mail today. Don't much like it. The Outemu switches that work feel even better than most, but they are inconsistent. Here's my review from Massdrop.


That sucks man...Started with cherry blues myself but over time found the clickyness hard to mask when skyping with people. So i went with browns so i can stealthily google while chatting with people...


----------



## BoredErica

I think browns just sound better. Clicky sounds were fun but it gets old for me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think browns just sound better. Clicky sounds were fun but it gets old for me.


Once i put PBT caps on my filco, i fell in love with it. with abs caps it was only ok. Tried going back to my BWU but i couldn't get used to it anymore and gave up...though sometimes i still miss the backlight function


----------



## kbros

Guys I'm in a predicament. I want to build another MX board, but I don't know what switch to use. I don't really like browns anymore after I tried topre. I've tried blues and didn't like them. Blacks are a no go. I think I might need to do another light linear build. idk maybe I'll try greens. I heard whites were inconsistent in their clicky/quiet clickyness. I don't like clears either. Maybe it's time to try matias quiet click. hmmmm


----------



## Jixr

pcb mount build so you can swap the stems as you desire?
( I do all my builds that way now )


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That sucks man...Started with cherry blues myself but over time found the clickyness hard to mask when skyping with people. So i went with browns so i can stealthily google while chatting with people...


Vintage blues are much quieter and don't have such a shrill click.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Guys I'm in a predicament. I want to build another MX board, but I don't know what switch to use. I don't really like browns anymore after I tried topre. I've tried blues and didn't like them. Blacks are a no go. I think I might need to do another light linear build. idk maybe I'll try greens. I heard whites were inconsistent in their clicky/quiet clickyness. I don't like clears either. Maybe it's time to try matias quiet click. hmmmm


I'd try Matias. I prefer most Alps switches to Cherry, you just can't find Alps very much.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

So tell me guys, should I get in on this? I would be interested in trying out the Matias switches, and building my own keyboard would be a fun next step from just swapping keycaps and cases. But I have honestly spent very little time looking at switches outside of Cherry MX, how hard is it to get keycaps for them? Also, I already have a Poker II and I have a Pok3r on the way. But then I was also reading in the discussion that the plate allows for the tops of the switches to be removed so you can swap springs and stems? That sounds cool too.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-keyboard-kit?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Mechanical%20Keyboards%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Mech%20Keys%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-05-15&mode=guest_open&referer=QURU8D


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> So tell me guys, should I get in on this? I would be interested in trying out the Matias switches, and building my own keyboard would be a fun next step from just swapping keycaps and cases. But I have honestly spent very little time looking at switches outside of Cherry MX, how hard is it to get keycaps for them? Also, I already have a Poker II and I have a Pok3r on the way. But then I was also reading in the discussion that the plate allows for the tops of the switches to be removed so you can swap springs and stems? That sounds cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-keyboard-kit?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Mechanical%20Keyboards%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Mech%20Keys%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-05-15&mode=guest_open&referer=QURU8D


Honestly, I don't think I have ever seen a matias switch keycap set, so if you want something that you can easily swap caps on, that would probably not be the best option (or at least with the matias switches). If I were you, I would stick to the Poker II and Pok3r for now, but if you really want to get the infinity, I would go with an MX switch version.


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah you are pretty limited when it comes to Alps/Matias/SMK keycaps. You can get a full set from Matias (around $60 with shipping) and there is also a GB for mods right now.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=70817.0

I joined for the infinity as well though I'm not totally sure what I want. Currently I'm just going to get everything except switches/keycaps which is running around $80. Not bad for universal PCB/plate/case. I think I"ll end up with Matias though.


----------



## illli

anyone happen to know of any new tenkeyless boards coming out?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> anyone happen to know of any new tenkeyless boards coming out?


Not really. There are a ton of TKLs on the market though, and Massdrop has a few running right now.


----------



## Paradigm84

My Filco is finally starting to have issues after ~ 2.5 years, W and left shift sometimes don't register properly and it can take a few presses to get them to work.









Maybe it's finally time to get another board.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My Filco is finally starting to have issues after ~ 2.5 years, W and left shift sometimes don't register properly and it can take a few presses to get them to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's finally time to get another board.


sounds like dirty contacts to me. either that or a weak/broken/cold solder joint. Probably easily rectified.


----------



## BoredErica

As much of a fan of expensive mechanical keyboards as I am, I think the idea that mechanical keyboards are waaay less prone to malfunction is... overblown.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As much of a fan of expensive mechanical keyboards as I am, I think the idea that mechanical keyboards are waaay less prone to malfunction is... overblown.


I think the idea is just a misnomer. They are just as prone to failure in the long-haul. But usually it'll be an individual switch, and can usually be fixed easily.
For example, my Topre is hybrid electrostatic. It suffers from the same small failure point of all electrostatic keyboards:
If the contacts are dirty (moist, shorted anything) entire sections of the keyboard may cease to function. The difference is, I can just clean my Topre's PCB and springs and it'll keep working for months on end with no issues. With a regular electrostatic keyboard usually the first short on the circuit path fries something and the board is permanently dead. And if not that, you can never get the contact sheet clean enough. Some of them even have those vinyl printed circuit sheets and water ends up taking the circuit paths off of them so you can't even try to save the board.

Microswitch based boards like Cherry MX and ALPS boards are even more resilient to total failure. Especially since individual switches can usually be replaced and the whole board is able to be serviced.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I think the idea is just a misnomer. They are just as prone to failure in the long-haul. But usually it'll be an individual switch, and can usually be fixed easily.
> For example, my Topre is hybrid electrostatic. It suffers from the same small failure point of all electrostatic keyboards:
> If the contacts are dirty (moist, shorted anything) entire sections of the keyboard may cease to function. The difference is, I can just clean my Topre's PCB and springs and it'll keep working for months on end with no issues. With a regular electrostatic keyboard usually the first short on the circuit path fries something and the board is permanently dead. And if not that, you can never get the contact sheet clean enough. Some of them even have those vinyl printed circuit sheets and water ends up taking the circuit paths off of them so you can't even try to save the board.
> 
> Microswitch based boards like Cherry MX and ALPS boards are even more resilient to total failure. Especially since individual switches can usually be replaced and the whole board is able to be serviced.


Imagine if you are a guy with a Cherry switch keyboard and zero knowledge of soldering though. That's still a problem.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My Filco is finally starting to have issues after ~ 2.5 years, W and left shift sometimes don't register properly and it can take a few presses to get them to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's finally time to get another board.


nah, should be an easy fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As much of a fan of expensive mechanical keyboards as I am, I think the idea that mechanical keyboards are waaay less prone to malfunction is... overblown.


i'll put it this way, i've not had any problems on keyboards i've not messed with. all my issues have mostly been my own fault when modding them.


----------



## Paradigm84

I guess I can open it up when I get home and see if I can spot any issues. Hopefully it's just the switches dying and not anything harder to fix.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, should be an easy fix.
> i'll put it this way, i've not had any problems on keyboards i've not messed with. all my issues have mostly been my own fault when modding them.


That is just the experience of one person. There have been people reporting problems with their mechanical keyboards on arrival or after a year of use. We can look at the number of 1 egg ratings with a mech vs a typical cheap rubber dome and try to figure out failure rates that way. I've never had a keyboard break on me, rubber dome or mechanical.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My Filco is finally starting to have issues after ~ 2.5 years, W and left shift sometimes don't register properly and it can take a few presses to get them to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's finally time to get another board.


Nooo!!don't say that!!now i'm going to be paranoid about my filco!though i don't think i use my board as much as you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Nooo!!don't say that!!now i'm going to be paranoid about my filco!though i don't think i use my board as much as you.


Yeah, it's just because I've been playing a lot of FPS games ever since I got it and those keys are wearing out quicker.


----------



## Vici0us

I know most of you guys probably hate RAZER's green switches but I love em.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it's just because I've been playing a lot of FPS games ever since I got it and those keys are wearing out quicker.


Nooo!!well, luckily i don't play FPS. I get bad headaches from it after a while. Don't know why though. But i have been spamming the WASD keys in DAI and likely to replay for the 7th time DAO and DA2 and TW2..wish me luck man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I know most of you guys probably hate RAZER's green switches but I love em.


Ooo..liking the pics. From the threads i've read on GH, the main issue with the new razer switches(cherry or kailh unless they've changed it again) is that the price of the board remains tge same even though they're using cheaper parts and some have found that the kailh switches not as consistent in feel when compared to cherry. There are those though that do prefer kailhs over cherry. Then again, i have no experience with switches other then cherry ones. Even my BWU had cherry and what i've said is just from the top of my head. i do like topres but cant justify the cost.


----------



## kbros

Yeah the reason I hate razer is because they use off brand switches but charge the same price as they did when they used genuine switches.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I know most of you guys probably hate RAZER's green switches but I love em.
> Ooo..liking the pics. From the threads i've read on GH, the main issue with the new razer switches(cherry or kailh unless they've changed it again) is that the price of the board remains tge same even though they're using cheaper parts and some have found that the kailh switches not as consistent in feel when compared to cherry. There are those though that do prefer kailhs over cherry. Then again, i have no experience with switches other then cherry ones. Even my BWU had cherry and what i've said is just from the top of my head. i do like topres but cant justify the cost.


I've had my Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 since April last year (over a year now). At first.. they seemed just okay to me but after getting used to them.. I fell in love with them and this keyboard gave me 0 issues. I also have a Tt eSPORTS Poseidon Z (which also happens to be a Kailhs switch but it's Blue). Blackwidow Ultimate costs twice as much and I like the keyboard itself twice as much more.

Edit: They might be knockoff switches but personally I really like the way they feel.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah the reason I hate razer is because they use off brand switches but charge the same price as they did when they used genuine switches.


i had one LED on mine that wouldn't work and it pissed me the hell off.wouldn't be so bad if i could replace all the keycaps but oh well. i've had a few razer products over the years, especially when i started building my own pc and each one got replaced with something else not long after purchase. The one thing that lasted the longest was their mousepad. Lasted me 5yrs. BWU lasted me 3 yrs, their mouse 8mnths and the xbox controller 3mnths


----------



## kbros

Luckily through friends owning razer products I've seen how cheap they are so I've never owned any.


----------



## Vici0us

quote name="cephelix" url="/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/32600_100#post_23924396"]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yeah the reason I hate razer is because they use off brand switches but charge the same price as they did when they used genuine switches.


i had one LED on mine that wouldn't work and it pissed me the hell off.wouldn't be so bad if i could replace all the keycaps but oh well. i've had a few razer products over the years, especially when i started building my own pc and each one got replaced with something else not long after purchase. The one thing that lasted the longest was their mousepad. Lasted me 5yrs. BWU lasted me 3 yrs, their mouse 8mnths and the xbox controller 3mnths[/quote]Is Blackwidow Chroma a copy of my 2014 Ultimate? The only difference is RGB or?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I really like the switches itself no matter what anyone says they feel really nice to me they feel really good to me are they just so amazingly sweet? tell me guys? woah so much typing my dude lol it's not funny oh
> Is Blackwidow Chroma a copy of my 2014 Ultimate? The only difference is RGB or?


True.for switches themselves it is all personal preference.i've tried the kailh switches briefly and from a novices perspective,i find no difference. Just have an issue with quality vs pricing. I do like how their products look still. As with the bwu vs chroma, i think they are the same but someone with experience would know more then i do


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Is Blackwidow Chroma a copy of my 2014 Ultimate? The only difference is RGB or?
> 
> 
> 
> True.for switches themselves it is all personal preference.i've tried the kailh switches briefly and from a novices perspective,i find no difference. Just have an issue with quality vs pricing. I do like how their products look still. As with the bwu vs chroma, i think they are the same but someone with experience would know more then i do
Click to expand...

You find no difference as far as Kailh Green vs MX Blue?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> You find no difference as far as Kailh Green vs MX Blue?


no no, not what i meant to say...kailh blues vs cherry blues since my old BWU had cherry blues, it's the only thing I could compare.... never tried greens before


----------



## alltheGHz

Every time I go to local BestBuy I'm always clacking away at their keyboards... They sound very similar to MX blues, AMD the RGB function doesn't hurt either. I'm actually considering getting one to use if I ever get tired of my Filco majestouch II.. Blues are awesome.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> no no, not what i meant to say...kailh blues vs cherry blues since my old BWU had cherry blues, it's the only thing I could compare.... never tried greens before


greens are just a heavier blue. i had a single green switch to click around but lost it. only thing i can compare them to is clears and brown.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> You find no difference as far as Kailh Green vs MX Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> no no, not what i meant to say...kailh blues vs cherry blues since my old BWU had cherry blues, it's the only thing I could compare.... never tried greens before
Click to expand...

oh. kailh blues are good but kailh greens are way better.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> greens are just a heavier blue. i had a single green switch to click around but lost it. only thing i can compare them to is clears and brown.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> oh. kailh blues are good but kailh greens are way better.


With the difficulty in finding the greens and clears and at a resonable price at the time of my purchase, i just went with browns over reds. I know browns are quite unpopular with enthusiasts but i like them. Quiet but i may have liked a bit more tactility. On hindsight, if i knew i was going to tokyo before i wanted to buy my filco, i might have just purchased it from japan. SGD60 less that what i can find it locally for. the realforce was SGD180 and the topres were half the local prices.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> True.for switches themselves it is all personal preference.i've tried the kailh switches briefly and from a novices perspective,i find no difference. Just have an issue with quality vs pricing. I do like how their products look still. As with the bwu vs chroma, i think they are the same but someone with experience would know more then i do


I have owned many different keyboards and I am currently using a Keycool Hero 104 with RGB Blue Kailh. They feel no different to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> You find no difference as far as Kailh Green vs MX Blue?


No such thing as Kailh Green, unless you mean Razer Green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Every time I go to local BestBuy I'm always clacking away at their keyboards... They sound very similar to MX blues, AMD the RGB function doesn't hurt either. I'm actually considering getting one to use if I ever get tired of my Filco majestouch II.. Blues are awesome.


I'd look at getting a different RGB board like the Keycool Hero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> greens are just a heavier blue. i had a single green switch to click around but lost it. only thing i can compare them to is clears and brown.


Greens are a heavier Blue, but Kailh doesn't produce a copy of Cherry MX Green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> oh. kailh blues are good but kailh greens are way better.


Razer Greens?


----------



## Jixr

wait i'm confused, since when did razer start making their own switches?
*sarcasm*

The reason why most people knock kahil switches is because they are used on cheaper boards, which quite frankly suck.

Put them in a custom and you'd love them just as much as a cherry switch.

( ironically, gateron switches, also a chinese cherry knock off, are loved by the KB community )


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> greens are just a heavier blue. i had a single green switch to click around but lost it. only thing i can compare them to is clears and brown.


From my sampler, greens and clears are heavier versions of blues and clears... But clears have more tactile feedback than browns. You add the same spring back to a light switch and it'll get stuck without lubing. Clears seem to have a pretty strong pushback after you've actuated and you're releasing the key. Greens have a slightly lower pitched sound than blues.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wait i'm confused, since when did razer start making their own switches?
> *sarcasm*
> 
> The reason why most people knock kahil switches is because they are used on cheaper boards, which quite frankly suck.
> 
> Put them in a custom and you'd love them just as much as a cherry switch.
> 
> ( ironically, gateron switches, also a chinese cherry knock off, are loved by the KB community )


When they're not corroded though! Little scared about that one scare story...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wait i'm confused, since when did razer start making their own switches?
> *sarcasm*
> 
> The reason why most people knock kahil switches is because they are used on cheaper boards, which quite frankly suck.
> 
> Put them in a custom and you'd love them just as much as a cherry switch.
> 
> ( ironically, gateron switches, also a chinese cherry knock off, are loved by the KB community )


Yep, hated Kailhs in those Thermaltake Poseidons I had, but love them in a higher quality board.


----------



## cephelix

So what I'm getting from the last few posts is the kailh switches are on par with the cherry and cheaper to boot. especially when put on good quality board. I've read good things about the keycool as well


----------



## Vici0us

@ Blaise170: Yes, Razer Greens. I also have a Thermaltake Poseidon Z with Kailh Blues, I prefer Razer Greens though.


----------



## Mrip541

I just bought a Das 4 Pro from Newegg. One of the USB ports is DOA. Really? $170 keyboard and you didn't check the ports?!?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I just bought a Das Pro 4 from Newegg. One of the USB ports is DOA. Really? $170 keyboard and you didn't check the ports?!?


Haha luck of the draw man, return it!!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I just bought a Das 4 Pro from Newegg. One of the USB ports is DOA. Really? $170 keyboard and you didn't check the ports?!?


that and das's quality has nosedived over the years, much better bang for the buck keyboards out on the market now.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that and das's quality has nosedived over the years, much better bang for the buck keyboards out on the market now.


I actually just picked one up. Got it for $26, the six switches in the top left are broken and the keycaps were shattered but should be an easy fix. If not I'll just scavenge the switches out.


----------



## DizzlePro

anyone know of a place which sell back-light cherry keycaps

looking for one which does international shipping


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> anyone know of a place which sell back-light cherry keycaps
> 
> looking for one which does international shipping


If you're not particularly picky about cap material, you could take a look at Max keycaps. Other than that, check Massdrop if you don't mind waiting a bit.they usually have reasonable keycap drops.. Others would be IMSTO or vortex.


----------



## Jixr

vortex would be the way to go if you wanna step up from the cheaper backlit caps that most stock keyboards come with.


----------



## alltheGHz

If the keys would be backlit wouldn't that require a second USB port (attached to the keyboard)? My younger brother has a corsair k65 RGB and there are 2 USB cables that need to be attached to the computer


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> If the keys would be backlit wouldn't that require a second USB port (attached to the keyboard)? My younger brother has a corsair k65 RGB and there are 2 USB cables that need to be attached to the computer


no, for example, my ducky legend only has 1 usb and it is a fully backlit board. I think the supposed thing with the corsair boards is you need two if using usb 2.0 and one if using usb 3.0. but there have been mixed results depending on build.


----------



## Blaise170

I've never used a backlit board with two. My Keycool RGB only needs one.


----------



## cephelix

My bwu had 2 usb cables. One is for the board itself,the other is for the on-board usb port. Is the corsair one different??


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> My bwu had 2 usb cables. One is for the board itself,the other is for the on-board usb port. Is the corsair one different??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've never used a backlit board with two. My Keycool RGB only needs one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> no, for example, my ducky legend only has 1 usb and it is a fully backlit board. I think the supposed thing with the corsair boards is you need two if using usb 2.0 and one if using usb 3.0. but there have been mixed results depending on build.


Hmm that's weird...


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> My bwu had 2 usb cables. One is for the board itself,the other is for the on-board usb port. Is the corsair one different??


My Blackwidow Ultimate has 2 USB cables as well. I'm pretty sure it's the same way: one for the board itself and the other is for on-board usb port. All of my other keyboards (mechanical or not) all have one USB cable. So I think, if you have a USB pass-through on your keyboard, you'll have 2 USB cables.
My Blackwidow also has (audio-out/mic-in) pass-through so it has 2 extra jack cables.


----------



## Mega Man

Correct this board had pass through. My logitech has a built in usb hub


----------



## Mrip541

So the USB port on my new Das 4 isn't completely dead. If you insert the connector in just the right way, it works, as long as you never touch it again. It seems like the hassle of finding a box, packing material, getting to UPS and waiting for a replacement almost isn't worth it. But then The Man wins, right?


----------



## Jixr

I feel like Das ins't as good as they used to be.

They've cheaped their boards slightly, and their asking price is a bit high now that there are so many other keyboards on the market, they are not as great bang for the buck as they used to.

But yeah, either be out a keyboard for a bit, or be stuck with a defective product.

Can you ask for a refund? If so, I'd do that, then go re-buy it, or buy another keyboard.


----------



## X-Nine

I rather liked my Das 4, I just wish they'd do a high quality backlit keyboard. That's the only reason I sold mine.


----------



## BoredErica

$170 for a Das 4... Ducky Legend is a strong competitor to the Das 4 at that price and has backlighting... I'd rather pick up a Legend.


----------



## Jixr

$170 is novatouch money, and the fit and finish of that board is by far the best i've ever seen out of any market keyboard.


----------



## MocoIMO

Decided to order some caps so my K70 could match my setup. Will be swaping the esc key for The SHIELD! shortly.


----------



## Jixr

I think you forgot a few keys.


----------



## Mrip541

I chose the Das over others because it looks the most professional to me and it's for office use. Kind of eliminates backlighting as a bonus. Can't use clicky switches so settled on browns. I also need a numpad so that rules out a few as well. Oh well.


----------



## Jixr

designed for office use?

Lol. Its a marketing term. No such thing as a 'gaming' keyboard or an 'office' keyboard.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> designed for office use?
> 
> Lol. Its a marketing term. No such thing as a 'gaming' keyboard or an 'office' keyboard.


I just mean the Das looks the most boring. No colors, no graphics etc. No one is going to walk by my desk and think "*** is wrong with that guy."


----------



## Jixr

I use my blinged out 60% at work, but the best thing about is is no one will touch my computer, since to log on you have to ctrl+alt+del on, and there is no 'delete' key on it.


----------



## axipher

Has anyone had luck with O-rings like these: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cherry-mx-rubber-o-rings?mode=guest_open&referer=XHSBDX

I plan to bring my Filco to work but it's rather loud for a small office so if these work for quieting up the key clacks even a little, that would be great.


----------



## bobfig

for $5 just try it


----------



## kbros

Just try these for $1.50. They'll probably arrive from hong kong before md ships. I have them and they are the same quality as WASD or MD ones.


----------



## alltheGHz

I've heard that dental bands work really well (the little rubber bands used by dentists to help cure an overbite or underbite)


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I chose the Das over others because it looks the most professional to me and it's for office use. Kind of eliminates backlighting as a bonus. Can't use clicky switches so settled on browns. I also need a numpad so that rules out a few as well. Oh well.


If you want professional, the filco is a no-frills board that i highly recommend just in case you're looking around for another one. Personally, after reading suggestions from the good folks here, i went with a TKL and a separate numberpad...now it's a whole lot easier to do the data entry portion of my job


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> If you want professional, the filco is a no-frills board that i highly recommend just in case you're looking around for another one. Personally, after reading suggestions from the good folks here, i went with a TKL and a separate numberpad...now it's a whole lot easier to do the data entry portion of my job


I went with filco simply because they're the best out there- NKR, no LEDs, and no flashy logos.. Among other things


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I went with filco simply because they're the best out there- NKR, no LEDs, and no flashy logos.. Among other things


Yeah, i went filco after meeting up with one of the more knowledgable guys from GH when i was in sydney. To be honest though, having owned a ducky and filco, i would rate them equal in terms of build quality. The only think that irks me about the ducky were the 4 buttons on the top right hand corner that cannot be reprogrammed. As for the filco, at that price,they could have at least provided better quality keycaps tbh. but i'm just nitpicking here of course. Upon getting my filco home, i lubed up the stabs and replaced the keycaps with ducky pbt engraved ones and now i'm happier than larry..


----------



## confed

So long story short, I wasn't using my RK-9000RE at work and had it tucked away in a box in my shared office that doesn't have a locking door. After about 6 months I went looking for it so I could lend/give it to someone at work. Turns out, it was gone. It was under a monitor in my box so all I can guess is that someone knew what it was or was looking for anything good and passed up on the monitor since the monitor had a tracking label on it. I am switching to a new position next week and my boss gave me a Das Professional S with Blues. I'll be smart and keep this one in a locked door at work.


----------



## kbros

If you guys want the new king of OEM build quality, go with a KUL.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you guys want the new king of OEM build quality, go with a KUL.


Yeah..KUL is another brand that has good quality. Unfortunately for me it sells for a premium locally,that's why i went filco


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> So long story short, I wasn't using my RK-9000RE at work and had it tucked away in a box in my shared office that doesn't have a locking door. After about 6 months I went looking for it so I could lend/give it to someone at work. Turns out, it was gone. It was under a monitor in my box so all I can guess is that someone knew what it was or was looking for anything good and passed up on the monitor since the monitor had a tracking label on it. I am switching to a new position next week and my boss gave me a Das Professional S with Blues. I'll be smart and keep this one in a locked door at work.


That's nice of your boss. Sorry your board got stolen though that sucks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> So long story short, I wasn't using my RK-9000RE at work and had it tucked away in a box in my shared office that doesn't have a locking door. After about 6 months I went looking for it so I could lend/give it to someone at work. Turns out, it was gone. It was under a monitor in my box so all I can guess is that someone knew what it was or was looking for anything good and passed up on the monitor since the monitor had a tracking label on it. I am switching to a new position next week and my boss gave me a Das Professional S with Blues. I'll be smart and keep this one in a locked door at work.


It's a sad day when somebody steals your keyboard.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> for $5 just try it


Ordered 3 sets, I do enough stuff with electronics that even if they don't work, I'll at least make use of them as stand-offs haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Just try these for $1.50. They'll probably arrive from hong kong before md ships. I have them and they are the same quality as WASD or MD ones.


Might give those a bookmark if these ones don't pan out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I've heard that dental bands work really well (the little rubber bands used by dentists to help cure an overbite or underbite)


Thanks for that tip as well.


----------



## Canis-X

Got my Pok3r in a few days ago and have been using it at work trying it out. So far, I really like it! The only thing that I am going to change is the key caps, they are thin and seem a little flimsy.


----------



## BoredErica

I thought the Poker 3's keycaps are supposed to be PBT and of good quality?


----------



## kbros

Pok3r caps are definitely not thin or flimsy.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, maybe it is just me. They are definitely PBT with printed legends however I am not used the case lip not coming up on the base of the key caps (all my other boards are Ducky's which have more of a lip). On this board the way my thumb sometimes rests on the side edge of the spacebar and I press my thumb on it I notice that it flexes a bit. Just me, please disregard. LOL


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, maybe it is just me. They are definitely PBT with printed legends however I am not used the case lip not coming up on the base of the key caps (all my other boards are Ducky's which have more of a lip). On this board the way my thumb sometimes rests on the side edge of the spacebar and I press my thumb on it I notice that it flexes a bit. Just me, please disregard. LOL


What keycaps are you thinking of replacing those with?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What keycaps are you thinking of replacing those with?


IDK for sure yet. I definitely like the doubleshot caps over printed and PBT feels better than the ABS. Maybe something along the lines of the dolch on the first link or one of the ones in the second link.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/two-tone-doubleshot-abs-keycaps/talk
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets/talk


----------



## reaper~

I was cleaning out my closet and guess what I found...



It feel great to type on RF Topre 55g again!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I was cleaning out my closet and guess what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feel great to type on RF Topre 55g again!


whoa!a veritable treasure trove!!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I was cleaning out my closet and guess what I found...
> 
> It feel great to type on RF Topre 55g again!
> 
> 
> 
> whoa!a veritable treasure trove!!
Click to expand...

Someone told me that some of these Topre keycaps are no longer made. Maybe I should start selling them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I was cleaning out my closet and guess what I found...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feel great to type on RF Topre 55g again!


Welcome back.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> I was cleaning out my closet and guess what I found...
> 
> It feel great to type on RF Topre 55g again!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back.
Click to expand...

Hi Paradigm, still an editor I see.







Hope they're not working you too hard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Hi Paradigm, still an editor I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they're not working you too hard.


Nah, the keyboard section is relatively quiet compared to some of the other sections.









Also, that reminds me, the KOTM poll for April and May is going up on Saturday (will be busy with an exam and moving home to do it tomorrow), so if anyone wants to enter, the thread is here:

www.overclock.net/t/1549181/keyboard-of-the-month-april-and-may-15

Otherwise I might just reduce it to once every 3 months.


----------



## alltheGHz

What are topre keycaps?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What are topre keycaps?


Topre is a type of key, and Topre caps fit on Topre keys.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rf104&pid=xf11t0


----------



## kbros

I entered the KOTM paradigm! Quick, other people join!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Someone told me that some of these Topre keycaps are no longer made. Maybe I should start selling them.


If you need cash, that's definitely a good idea!... could ebay it and get money from the highest bidder...
or it could go to someone who'd appreciate it the most....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> IDK for sure yet. I definitely like the doubleshot caps over printed and PBT feels better than the ABS. Maybe something along the lines of the dolch on the first link or one of the ones in the second link.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/two-tone-doubleshot-abs-keycaps/talk
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-pbt-keysets/talk


I think you should check out https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps

I think it will be higher quality.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys, After almost a month of checking different sites and forums about mechanical keyboard. I finally decided to get my own and got my self a diy kb. It has been couple weeks of getting parts and checking the markets for all the items needed for my build. And now, I'm finally done with my first custom mech keyboard!







Here's some photos of it and a video of led test. You can also check my build log on imgur.







All of these is what I have on hand. I have couple more keysets coming that I got from different Gb's and still waiting for it. I got some artisans arriving as well and also still hunting for the good ones, but most of them are for trades and obviously I got nothing yet for exchange.


Spoiler: More Photos










Specs:
PCB - B.87 TKL White PCB
Switches - Cherry Mx Clear Switches
Case - Diffuser Case (Diffused, Clear, Black Opaque)
White Backlit LED
Pulse SA Keyset
Modifications:
- Ergo Clear (62g Spring)
- Gateron Clear Switch Top

*Build log* :


http://imgur.com/zdl85


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you should check out https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps
> I think it will be higher quality.


Looks good man! I'll think about it for sure!


----------



## bobsaget

My latest acquisition, by far the best keyboard I've had (K60, Shine Zero, Filco MJ2 ninja, Pok3r)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you should check out https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps
> I think it will be higher quality.


I'm pretty sure those are roughly the same PBT caps that the Pok3r comes with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, maybe it is just me. They are definitely PBT with printed legends however I am not used the case lip not coming up on the base of the key caps (all my other boards are Ducky's which have more of a lip). On this board the way my thumb sometimes rests on the side edge of the spacebar and I press my thumb on it I notice that it flexes a bit. Just me, please disregard. LOL


The metal case is their "low-profile" case which is shorter than the plastic case the Poker II came with. PBT spacebars are difficult to make (I've read) because the PBT sometimes warps or deforms while molding. It shouldn't bend though - and it's not like other keyboards which provide ABS spacebars and PBT on the other keys.

Personally I'm on the fence about the Pok3r given the changes they made in how the programming layer(s) work.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> I'm pretty sure those are roughly the same PBT caps that the Pok3r comes with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal case is their "low-profile" case which is shorter than the plastic case the Poker II came with. PBT spacebars are difficult to make (I've read) because the PBT sometimes warps or deforms while molding. It shouldn't bend though - and it's not like other keyboards which provide ABS spacebars and PBT on the other keys.
> 
> Personally I'm on the fence about the Pok3r given the changes they made in how the programming layer(s) work.


The caps that come with the Pok3r are PBT caps with printed legends, the ones in the link are doubleshot PBT caps, slightly better IMO. Overall though I really like the board. It feels very quality and great portability since I use it with my work laptop when I am not in the office using my Ducky Pro YOTT.

I've not messed with the programming layers at all yet, no real need. I wish that they function keys matched up with my Ducky mini though. Would make learning there location for touch typing a little easier.


----------



## ghostwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The caps that come with the Pok3r are PBT caps with printed legends, the ones in the link are doubleshot PBT caps, slightly better IMO. Overall though I really like the board. It feels very quality and great portability since I use it with my work laptop when I am not in the office using my Ducky Pro YOTT.
> 
> I've not messed with the programming layers at all yet, no real need. I wish that they function keys matched up with my Ducky mini though. Would make learning there location for touch typing a little easier.


Oh right - doubleshot - my bad. I got the side-print so it's essentially the same.

Poker II vs Pok3r programming is a big change, mainly because of how Pn is not used in the Pok3r.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys, After almost a month of checking different sites and forums about mechanical keyboard. I finally decided to get my own and got my self a diy kb. It has been couple weeks of getting parts and checking the markets for all the items needed for my build. And now, I'm finally done with my first custom mech keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some photos of it and a video of led test. You can also check my build log on imgur.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these is what I have on hand. I have couple more keysets coming that I got from different Gb's and still waiting for it. I got some artisans arriving as well and also still hunting for the good ones, but most of them are for trades and obviously I got nothing yet for exchange.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> PCB - B.87 TKL White PCB
> Switches - Cherry Mx Clear Switches
> Case - Diffuser Case (Diffused, Clear, Black Opaque)
> White Backlit LED
> Pulse SA Keyset
> Modifications:
> - Ergo Clear (62g Spring)
> - Gateron Clear Switch Top
> 
> *Build log* :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zdl85


Nice job! Enter it into the KOTM!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostwich*
> 
> Oh right - doubleshot - my bad. I got the side-print so it's essentially the same.
> 
> Poker II vs Pok3r programming is a big change, mainly because of how Pn is not used in the Pok3r.










No worries!


----------



## rmp459

Have been using mx browns or clears for 4-5 years longest time, but still dont feel I can accurately time things as well as I used to on my old logitech keyboard.
(thinks like stepmania, or osu!)

Going to give the Novatouch a try, just ordered one from amazon - should have it tomorrow.

Now if only they did another run of those Macross Skull Squadron pbt keycaps...


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Hey guys, After almost a month of checking different sites and forums about mechanical keyboard. I finally decided to get my own and got my self a diy kb. It has been couple weeks of getting parts and checking the markets for all the items needed for my build. And now, I'm finally done with my first custom mech keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some photos of it and a video of led test. You can also check my build log on imgur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these is what I have on hand. I have couple more keysets coming that I got from different Gb's and still waiting for it. I got some artisans arriving as well and also still hunting for the good ones, but most of them are for trades and obviously I got nothing yet for exchange.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> PCB - B.87 TKL White PCB
> Switches - Cherry Mx Clear Switches
> Case - Diffuser Case (Diffused, Clear, Black Opaque)
> White Backlit LED
> Pulse SA Keyset
> Modifications:
> - Ergo Clear (62g Spring)
> - Gateron Clear Switch Top
> 
> *Build log* :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zdl85


Looks gr8 m8, 8/8

No seriously though, it looks pretty awesome


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Nice job! Enter it into the KOTM!


Thanks. I will, but I gotta wait for my Artisans to arrive and take proper photos for the competition.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Looks gr8 m8, 8/8
> 
> No seriously though, it looks pretty awesome


haha. thanks, m8. Yeah, i love the end result. My next plan is a 60%, but that's not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## cephelix

Ok guys, I have a question. Friend would be purchasing a mechanical keyboard, cherry MX switch(colour to be determined) later today.
Going off his criteria of
1. TKL
2. Backlit

and looking at local stocks, I've narrowed it down to
1.Ducky Shine 3 (Since I cannot find a TKL version of the 4)
2. KBParadise V80 Dual LED

Boards are likely to be bough from here

Among the 2, which one would be of a better quality and from the store link given, any other recommendations on boards. A cursory search only yielded me those 2 results which fit the bill

Kindest Regards,
ali


----------



## tabascosauz

Yeeeeeeee boys it's happening!



First mech keyboard*, a beautiful Ducky Mini with MX Blues! The Blues took me by surprise when I typed my first words on the Mini; they are loud, but oh so satisfying.

I think the next one will be a K70 in all its hefty grandeur, meant for my main desktop. The Ducky Mini goes with my Peli rig as it fits perfectly in the 1510 alongside the SG08, all nestled in cube foam.

*had a Model M many many years ago but I don't even know where it went.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ok guys, I have a question. Friend would be purchasing a mechanical keyboard, cherry MX switch(colour to be determined) later today.
> Going off his criteria of
> 1. TKL
> 2. Backlit
> 
> and looking at local stocks, I've narrowed it down to
> 1.Ducky Shine 3 (Since I cannot find a TKL version of the 4)
> 2. KBParadise V80 Dual LED
> 
> Boards are likely to be bough from here
> 
> Among the 2, which one would be of a better quality and from the store link given, any other recommendations on boards. A cursory search only yielded me those 2 results which fit the bill
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> ali


I've heard really good things about ducky... He might be happier with it. you could also go with the corsair K65 RGB- if he likes LEDs, he'll like this.


----------



## Paradigm84

It doesn't look like we're going to have enough entries for the KOTM this month, so I'm probably just going to reduce it to 1 competition every quarter.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It doesn't look like we're going to have enough entries for the KOTM this month, so I'm probably just going to reduce it to 1 competition every quarter.




My keyboard is still in the ether so...


----------



## catbuster

Poker2
MX red switches
Cherry profile thick PBT Pitch BLACK edition
Soft O-rings (40A) red
Depth Black Click Clack


----------



## remixedMind

@kbros i just installed the clear o-rings, is there any difference between them and the red ones you posted couple pages back?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> 
> Poker2
> MX red switches
> Cherry profile thick PBT Pitch BLACK edition
> Soft O-rings (40A) red
> Depth Black Click Clack
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I have really been enjoying these pitch black pbt caps. I'm not sure if I even got the blank ones on right as they don't have the profiles listed on the bottom of them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice. I have really been enjoying these pitch black pbt caps. I'm not sure if I even got the blank ones on right as they don't have the profiles listed on the bottom of them.


AS long as they aren't obvious it shouldn't much matter.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> AS long as they aren't obvious it shouldn't much matter.


True, but I am OCD so it would bother me to know I had messed that up.


----------



## catbuster

Nice board, i really enjoy the feel of cherry profile ! What is dat keycap on escape?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Nice board, i really enjoy the feel of cherry profile ! What is dat keycap on escape?


It's a keythulhu by binge.









https://bingecap.com/ He doesn't have any in stock right now though.


----------



## TK421

The BW tournament stealth is currently 80usd on amazon, any cheaper or similarly priced alternative with similar/better quality?


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The BW tournament stealth is currently 80usd on amazon, any cheaper or similarly priced alternative with similar/better quality?


Quickfire Rapid is $80. Get it before it's gone. It's the old model and has been discontinued by CM. If you want the new TKL successor to the Rapid it's going to cost you at least $100.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> Quickfire Rapid is $80. Get it before it's gone. It's the old model and has been discontinued by CM. If you want the new TKL successor to the Rapid it's going to cost you at least $100.


red switch is 90usd tho...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> red switch is 90usd tho...


Well the BW doesn't use Cherry switches at all and they are either clicky (Razer Green) or tactile (Razer Orange) but not linear like MX Reds.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> red switch is 90usd tho...


Thermaltake I think has one or two cheapo Red boards that go for around $80 here in Canada. Otherwise you can't be so picky and want such a cheap keyboard at the same time.

EDIT: The Poseidon boards are either Blue or Brown. I think you're out of luck, my friend. Brown is not bad.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well the BW doesn't use Cherry switches at all and they are either clicky (Razer Green) or tactile (Razer Orange) but not linear like MX Reds.


Yeah, I was wiling to switch to orange since the bw tournament is quite cheap.

I'll consider the quickfire red, possibly by the end of the month.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> I've heard really good things about ducky... He might be happier with it. you could also go with the corsair K65 RGB- if he likes LEDs, he'll like this.


Thanks man!unfortunately I overslept and he went to the store with his wife and went with a fullboard ducky shine 4 with reds.
So far he's happy with his decision.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Yeah, I was wiling to switch to orange since the bw tournament is quite cheap.
> 
> I'll consider the quickfire red, possibly by the end of the month.


Consider the Noppoo Lolita then.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks man!unfortunately I overslept and he went to the store with his wife and went with a fullboard ducky shine 4 with reds.
> So far he's happy with his decision.


Cool, hope he likes it!!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Cool, hope he likes it!!


he does. And asked me how to make it silent...only way is to use O-rings but he didn't like the feel of it. and he's not wiling to learn to train himself to not bottom out


----------



## alltheGHz

If I wanted to add LEDs in my keyboard, would I have to replace the switches I currently have to switches with LEDs or are the LEDs on the keyboard PCB?


----------



## Jixr

well, my blue qf-xt and rainbow keycaps is off to a new home.

Gave my friend one of my gaming systems, and I couldn't let her debut to pc gaming be on a cheap rubber dome. Only the best for my friends.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, my blue qf-xt and rainbow keycaps is off to a new home.
> 
> Gave my friend one of my gaming systems, and I couldn't let her debut to pc gaming be on a cheap rubber dome. Only the best for my friends.


That is one lucky friend. What kind of games does she intend to play?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> If I wanted to add LEDs in my keyboard, would I have to replace the switches I currently have to switches with LEDs or are the LEDs on the keyboard PCB?


tough question. if the pcb has holes and traces for leds then you could solder the leds on. You'd also need a controller that is able to handle the leds. really can't remember if all cherry switches come with led mounts or not. Do take it with tons of salt as it's been a while since i tore down my board and took a closer look


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That is one lucky friend. What kind of games does she intend to play?
> tough question. if the pcb has holes and traces for leds then you could solder the leds on. You'd also need a controller that is able to handle the leds. really can't remember if all cherry switches come with led mounts or not. Do take it with tons of salt as it's been a while since i tore down my board and took a closer look


My vintage blacks and vintage blues have an LED mount so I would say that all of them probably do.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My vintage blacks and vintage blues have an LED mount so I would say that all of them probably do.


There you go then.one mod that i find useful though i've never done it myself is the sip socket mod.makes it so much easier to swap out leds


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I got an email over the weekend from Massdrop that my 60% Aluminium case is on the way now. Can't wait to get started on the rebuild of my Poker II.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That is one lucky friend. What kind of games does she intend to play?


Well we live several hours apart, and she got a hand me down xbox360 and has been getting into gaming. I don't have a tv or a console, and she's been bugging me to get one, I don't want to bother with all that, so when she came to visit the other day I went out and bought a used gaming rig, fixed it up a bit, and gave it to her ( 2500k, gtx 760, 8gb ram for $300 was a steal in my book )
It all ended being cheaper to buy her a used pc than for me to go out and buy an xbox w/ games and a tv.

Loaded GTA5 on it for her, but I have a list of other fun co-op games for us to play. Portal, orcs must die, l4d2, torchlight2, and several others.


----------



## kbros

You're an awesome friend. Also that's a crazy good price for that PC. I have similar specs and that cost me like $650!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well we live several hours apart, and she got a hand me down xbox360 and has been getting into gaming. I don't have a tv or a console, and she's been bugging me to get one, I don't want to bother with all that, so when she came to visit the other day I went out and bought a used gaming rig, fixed it up a bit, and gave it to her ( 2500k, gtx 760, 8gb ram for $300 was a steal in my book )
> It all ended being cheaper to buy her a used pc than for me to go out and buy an xbox w/ games and a tv.
> 
> Loaded GTA5 on it for her, but I have a list of other fun co-op games for us to play. Portal, orcs must die, l4d2, torchlight2, and several others.


That is a steal! And the only thing that would need future upgrading would probably be the 760. portal is a fun game and the only first person game that doesn't make me puke


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That is one lucky friend. What kind of games does she intend to play?
> tough question. if the pcb has holes and traces for leds then you could solder the leds on. You'd also need a controller that is able to handle the leds. really can't remember if all cherry switches come with led mounts or not. Do take it with tons of salt as it's been a while since i tore down my board and took a closer look


What do you mean by a controller? I just want the LEDs on, no special effects or patterns.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What do you mean by a controller? I just want the LEDs on, no special effects or patterns.


Ahh,then i guess you could hand wire all the stuff.


----------



## 24Valvole

Looks like I will need to break out the soldering iron:



















It's probably just a bad solder joint, since the LED on the 0 key flickers on and off sometimes.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Looks like I will need to break out the soldering iron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just a bad solder joint, since the LED on the 0 key flickers on and off sometimes.


That is unfortunate. I have one dead led on my old BWU as well. been meaning to desolder it but never did happen


----------



## jfing14

Hey guys, I've lurked for a while now and haven't really posted anything, but after I re-sleeved my keyboard today I decided to take some glamor shots and join the club! Its a Noppoo Lolita Spyder 87 (not backlit) with Kailh Blues (because I'm poor).

Caps: White Vortex PTB Double Shot Backlit (DCS), Black Blank Signature Plastics PTB (DSA), One Red Double Shot POM Esc Key (SA). Yes I have all different profile keys and I'm rockin them


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Hey guys, I've lurked for a while now and haven't really posted anything, but after I re-sleeved my keyboard today I decided to take some glamor shots and join the club! Its a Noppoo Lolita Spyder 87 (not backlit) with Kailh Blues (because I'm poor).
> 
> Caps: White Vortex PTB Double Shot Backlit (DCS), Black Blank Signature Plastics PTB (DSA), One Red Double Shot POM Esc Key (SA). Yes I have all different profile keys and I'm rockin them


Nothing wrong with Kailhs, my favorite board has them.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Nothing wrong with Kailhs, my favorite board has them.


I thought that Kaihua's switches were just copies of Cherry MX, made in Asia.

But a lot of people say that Kaihls are built to a less stringent standard than Cherry MX so they have shorter lifespans.


----------



## pez

My Kalih Blues on the Tt Poseidon have actually been really good to me. I do help desk, so I'm doing tickets constantly throughout the day, and posting on here or somewhere else. They actuate a bit quicker than MX Blues, which I love, and they're just as 'crisp' IMO.

I've read some things about people experiencing 'sticky' keys where pressing a key will make it actuate twice (i.e. typing ww twice in the word wwrite), but I've never quite experienced that. Sometimes I'll press my Alt key, and it tends to 'stick' and just start performing all of your 'Alt' functions in windows when you depress a key. However, I think it might lie within the somewhat buggy program we use called Landesk.


----------



## Jixr

according to vortex's facebook page, it looks like they are making keycaps for the BWU and the Corsair ( including the goofy sized spacebars )


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> according to vortex's facebook page, it looks like they are making keycaps for the BWU and the Corsair ( including the goofy sized spacebars )


That makes me happy...those are two boards I have and just have a hard time 'compromising' on keys for.


----------



## kbros

@Blaise170 Pm'd you on reddit about the vintage blacks.


----------



## Standards

Been very busy, but I had the itch to get a pok3r because of some of the changes and cheap price. Ended up picking it up with clears again and throwing it in my new tex silver case. Also finally got my purple cable from mimic cables. The wait was pretty long, but I'm satisfied with it.




Also, thanks Jixr.


----------



## Jixr

No problem, it looks great.


----------



## adamski07

Here are my 3 sets of keycaps so far. I just received that BoW from MD today.









*Pulse*

*Toxic*

*Vortex Blue on White*


----------



## Sebiale

I got the Logitech 710+, my first mechanical keyboard.
One thing that seems weird so far is that my P key is noticeabley stiffer than the rest of the keys.
Should I be worried?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabascosauz*
> 
> I thought that Kaihua's switches were just copies of Cherry MX, made in Asia.
> 
> But a lot of people say that Kaihls are built to a less stringent standard than Cherry MX so they have shorter lifespans.


lifespan is hard one to judge on, the switches is going to outlast you till you buy your next

one thing though i find kailh switches vastly inferior to MX equivalents in tying feel. I think this is down to quality control

i got kailh yellow from a rapoo KX and its mushy as, got kailh/razer green from the blackwidow tournament chroma and the clicky/springs are inconsistent and some keys dont even click.

i got MX blues from a ducky mini and razer orbweaver and the keys are very consistent in terms of actuation force, loudness of clicks and the tactile feedback.

my MX reds from my aivia osmium red, k65 rgb and aorus thunder k7 has none of the mushyness that the kailh switch has

the only inconsistent switch that i find so far with MX is browns where my aivia osmium brown feels different from my quickfire tk in terms of tactile feedback


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> lifespan is hard one to judge on, the switches is going to outlast you till you buy your next
> 
> one thing though i find kailh switches vastly inferior to MX equivalents in tying feel. I think this is down to quality control
> 
> i got kailh yellow from a rapoo KX and its mushy as, got kailh/razer green from the blackwidow tournament chroma and the clicky/springs are inconsistent and some keys dont even click.
> 
> i got MX blues from a ducky mini and razer orbweaver and the keys are very consistent in terms of actuation force, loudness of clicks and the tactile feedback.
> 
> my MX reds from my aivia osmium red, k65 rgb and aorus thunder k7 has none of the mushyness that the kailh switch has
> 
> the only inconsistent switch that i find so far with MX is browns where my aivia osmium brown feels different from my quickfire tk in terms of tactile feedback


I've found that as time goes on, Kailh has vastly improved their switches. The first time I used Kailhs, I couldn't stand them, but they feel totally consistent in my Keycool. I think it comes down to the build quality of the full keyboard as well as the individual switches. The only switches I've used so far that I haven't liked at all are Outemu.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've found that as time goes on, Kailh has vastly improved their switches. The first time I used Kailhs, I couldn't stand them, but they feel totally consistent in my Keycool. I think it comes down to the build quality of the full keyboard as well as the individual switches. The only switches I've used so far that I haven't liked at all are Outemu.


perhaps but the kailh/razer green in my razer blackwidow tournament chroma uses one of the latest kailh switches. these switches are less then 2 years old IIRC and the chroma series boards are really recent more so if its the tournament version which is literally months old

the keyboard overall is pretty decent so IMO it came down to the switch


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here are my 3 sets of keycaps so far. I just received that BoW from MD today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulse*
> 
> *Toxic*
> 
> *Vortex Blue on White*


Toxic looks great with that green light


----------



## Mrip541

So I ended up returning my Das 4, due to the usb port issue and spacebar pinging driving me crazy, and replaced it with a wasd with brown switches and o-rings. My very first impression was that the Das feels and looks like a much more expensive piece of equipment. However, typing on the wasd feels much better to me with the increased angle and dampeners, but I guess those are subjective preferences. wasd is also a bit smaller and has no branding at all, which I like. My only issue with the wasd is in the order form comment section I specifically noted that I was sensitive to key pinging and what do you know, the spacebar on the board they sent me gives a nice metallic clank every time you press it toward the right side. Since all of the other keys are basically silent all you can hear is the spacebar clink clink….clink..clink…….clink. clink clink…clink.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> the order form comment section I specifically noted that I was sensitive to key pinging


Those comment sections are briefly read and ignored.
Your order goes to a server, which prints out a shipping label, some dude gets the label, sticks it on the box, and the mail man picks it up. Sorry, no one is going to search through several keyboards to find one that meets your requirements.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Those comment sections are briefly read and ignored.
> Your order goes to a server, which prints out a shipping label, some dude gets the label, sticks it on the box, and the mail man picks it up. Sorry, no one is going to search through several keyboards to find one that meets your requirements.


So they're going to make me a board with custom key caps but won't check the spacebar?


----------



## Jixr

its a costar style spacebar, its going to be loud, thats just how it is.


----------



## Mrip541

Guess I should have figured that out before purchasing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> So I ended up returning my Das 4, due to the usb port issue and spacebar pinging driving me crazy, and replaced it with a wasd with brown switches and o-rings. My very first impression was that the Das feels and looks like a much more expensive piece of equipment. However, typing on the wasd feels much better to me with the increased angle and dampeners, but I guess those are subjective preferences. wasd is also a bit smaller and has no branding at all, which I like. My only issue with the wasd is in the order form comment section I specifically noted that I was sensitive to key pinging and what do you know, the spacebar on the board they sent me gives a nice metallic clank every time you press it toward the right side. Since all of the other keys are basically silent all you can hear is the spacebar clink clink&#8230;.clink..clink&#8230;&#8230;.clink. clink clink&#8230;clink.


Did you just mention increased angle as a positive?


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you just mention increased angle as a positive?


Yep. In my subjective opinion the wasd angle is better. Sorry.


----------



## dgall

Coincidentally I just returned my Das 4C.

I had no idea the switches in it weren't Cherry MX, but upon typing the first sentence on that thing I could feel a difference. After emailing Das about why the board felt different they mentioned the switches were Greetech, which just isn't going to fly. They feel exactly like I would expect a knockoff Cherry to feel, very underwhelming.

Anyhow... I'm eyeballing the CODE board. Any thoughts?

Edit: Wrote Das 4, meant Das 4C.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgall*
> 
> Coincidentally I just returned my Das 4.
> 
> I had no idea the switches in it weren't Cherry MX, but upon typing the first sentence on that thing I could feel a difference. After emailing Das about why the board felt different they mentioned the switches were Greetech, which just isn't going to fly. They feel exactly like I would expect a knockoff Cherry to feel, very underwhelming.
> 
> Anyhow... I'm eyeballing the CODE board. Any thoughts?


What?if it's selling for that price, i would expect cherry switches and not clones. Thak goodness i didnt drop money on a DAS


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgall*
> 
> Coincidentally I just returned my Das 4.
> 
> I had no idea the switches in it weren't Cherry MX, but upon typing the first sentence on that thing I could feel a difference. After emailing Das about why the board felt different they mentioned the switches were Greetech, which just isn't going to fly. They feel exactly like I would expect a knockoff Cherry to feel, very underwhelming.
> 
> Anyhow... I'm eyeballing the CODE board. Any thoughts?


On their site they sell it with cherry mx switches, so maybe you got a copy of a das?


----------



## dgall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> What?if it's selling for that price, i would expect cherry switches and not clones. Thak goodness i didnt drop money on a DAS


To be clear it's only the Das 4C tenkeyless models that use Greetechs. The full size Das Professional models still use Cherry MX.

I completely agree about the price point of the 4C... it's insane. When the product first launched I feel they deceptively called the switches "browns" on the website, making no mention of the fact that they were Greetechs. I wrote a pretty nasty email expressing my disappointment a couple weeks ago and to their credit they replied back saying the website would be changed to reflect them using Greetechs. Last I checked it had indeed been updated.

But like I mentioned in that email, charging $140 for a Greetech board makes them look extremely silly..... but then again so does selling their new line of '1337 HaxXorShield' products. Their product line use to be no-BS high quality mech boards, now it's all media keys, volume knobs, hubs, function buttons, backpacks and wallets, and crappy Chinatech switch boards.

Anyway... rant over


----------



## dgall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> On their site they sell it with cherry mx switches, so maybe you got a copy of a das?


I had purchased the Das 4C, which is the line that uses Greetechs.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgall*
> 
> To be clear it's only the Das 4C tenkeyless models that use Greetechs. The full size Das Professional models still use Cherry MX.
> 
> I completely agree about the price point of the 4s... it's insane. When the product first launched I feel they deceptively called the switches "browns" on the website, making no mention of the fact that they were Greetechs. I wrote a pretty nasty email expressing my disappointment a couple weeks ago and to their credit they replied back saying the website would be changed to reflect them using Greetechs. Last I checked it had indeed been updated.
> 
> But like I mentioned in that email, charging $140 for a Greetech board makes them look extremely silly..... but then again so does selling their new line of '1337 HaxXorShield' products. Their product line use to be no-BS high quality mech boards, now it's all media keys, volume knobs, hubs, function buttons, backpacks and wallets, and crappy Chinatech switch boards.
> 
> Anyway... rant over


Ahh, i thought they switched over completely. To be fair, i do like the aesthetics of the board but if it comes at the cost of quality, then no thanks. Locally it retails for about usd170. Overpriced. For that amount of cash I'd go ducky or filco which i did


----------



## Jixr

das used to be good, but they've fallen out, and for whatever reason, buyers have not yet made the connection.


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> das used to be good, but they've fallen out, and for whatever reason, buyers have not yet made the connection.


There was an article back a few months ago that was filled with unbridled hatred towards DK. It basically slammed DK, as well as, to a lesser extent, Cherry MX (comparing it to buckling spring and basically calling it trash), for making a lot of hype and "features" where there were none, as well as charging a ridiculous price. As expected, no one really took the article seriously, but I can't but think that the author had a point.

I'm no expert on mech boards, but I've typed on a DK Model S Pro, and it was pretty bog-standard in terms of feel: not exceptional, but not poor either. DK looks to be going even further down the lots of $$ for an ordinary keyboard road. Corsair doesn't use Greentech switches, but their boards have also taken an unacceptable price hike in the past year, and even more so now that the old K65 has vanished and K70 non-RGB models are disappearing fast.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgall*
> 
> To be clear it's only the Das 4C tenkeyless models that use Greetechs. The full size Das Professional models still use Cherry MX.
> 
> I completely agree about the price point of the 4C... it's insane. When the product first launched I feel they deceptively called the switches "browns" on the website, making no mention of the fact that they were Greetechs. I wrote a pretty nasty email expressing my disappointment a couple weeks ago and to their credit they replied back saying the website would be changed to reflect them using Greetechs. Last I checked it had indeed been updated.
> 
> But like I mentioned in that email, charging $140 for a Greetech board makes them look extremely silly..... but then again so does selling their new line of '1337 HaxXorShield' products. Their product line use to be no-BS high quality mech boards, now it's all media keys, volume knobs, hubs, function buttons, backpacks and wallets, and crappy Chinatech switch boards.
> 
> Anyway... rant over


Was your decision on not keeping the 4c purely based on those two factors, that they cheated you, and for the price, value was not worth it? As a whole, do you think the 4c is actually an okay keyboard?


----------



## dgall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Was your decision on not keeping the 4c purely based on those two factors, that they cheated you, and for the price, value was not worth it? As a whole, do you think the 4c is actually an okay keyboard?


My decision to return it was more a factor of the cheap and mushy feel of the Greetech switches. There's just no way I could recommend it considering you can get into a nice Cherry MX board for the same money.

Their obfuscated marketing was just the icing on my ticked off cake.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgall*
> 
> I had purchased the Das 4C, which is the line that uses Greetechs.


you gave me a good scare because i recieved my DAS 4 pro today


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> you gave me a good scare because i recieved my DAS 4 pro today


I'm typing on a Das Pro right now. It's not bad but I'm not a fan of the red switches. Still better than the chiclet board we use at work.


----------



## Jixr

they used to be good, but with the rising popularity, there are so many other keyboards out now that have more features, lower prices, and better value.

Also, my local walmart had some BWU's on clearence for $55, was super tempting to buy them and see if i could flip them.


----------



## BoredErica

The Poker Doubleshot Keycaps (PBT) have arrived. Contrast is pretty good on the lettering.

...Still don't have a keyboard to put those keycaps on though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i have bags of keysets that are just sitting around
been slowly trying to purge all the keyboard stuff I don't need.


----------



## bazh

I don't even have a large size MX keyboard to put my keycaps on right now ) A lot of keycaps and they just sit there waiting for a day they could be use

//Just received Pitch Black PBT caps another day:


----------



## kbros

Nice! I wish I joined that GB


----------



## kbros

Since we didn't end up doing the KOTM, here are some of my Novatouch's recent looks. And that's a custom made wood wrist wrest in the second photo.


__
https://flic.kr/p/sR1J5H


__
https://flic.kr/p/sR1J5H
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/tQJPRd


__
https://flic.kr/p/tQJPRd
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Got my 60% Aluminium case from Massdrop yesterday that will go on my Poker II. I have some plans for it though so I'll wait a bit longer to show you guys, plus I'm still waiting on my keycaps.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Since we didn't end up doing the KOTM, here are some of my Novatouch's recent looks. And that's a custom made wood wrist wrest in the second photo.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sR1J5H
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sR1J5H
> by Noah Blalock, on FlickrNoah Blalock[/url], on Flickr


I loved that set when they had the group buys on gh.


----------



## boredgunner

Two very tempting drops...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gon-ns-nerd-crystal-tkl

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/noppoo-lolita-spyder-rainbow-led-keyboards

The latter is only tempting to me because of how cheap it is.


----------



## Blaise170

I considered the Lolita too but I have too many keyboards as it is.







Just bought a Focus FK-2001 and I found a lot of 7 Fujitsu Peerless keyboards for $16.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Two very tempting drops...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gon-ns-nerd-crystal-tkl
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/noppoo-lolita-spyder-rainbow-led-keyboards
> 
> The latter is only tempting to me because of how cheap it is.


I looked at the loita.. but that name... and more problematic those keycap legends ... not really that cheap once you buy half way decent key caps

however... I really want the Royal Kludge just because it is such a engrish trainwreck of naming and ugly keycaps... but sadly i have read pretty mixed reviews of of these.

For my part I am loving my Filco TKL ... not cheap but pretty dang nice.. I got some $20~ ish pbt double shot keycaps on massdrop for it..waiting for my dang o-rings from amazon to put them on however.

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/desk3_zpsalkgpm9a.jpg.html

i think for my purposes I'd rather spend a bit more for quality.. like my full size I was using for 3~yrs before trying the whole TKL thing w/ my Filco I have a WASD V1 w/ MX-Browns cost a bit more than some others but it never gave me any troubles...


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah pretty much lol.
> 
> switch testers don't do much, and I feel like you can't really know if you like a keyboard or not until you spend at least a few days typing on it. ( and I feel the case/body of a keyboard is just as important to the overall feel of a keyboard as the switches are. Your favorite switch in a crap keyboard case will feel like poo )


My favorite thing about the Rapid-I is the velvety smooth case on it (same as the Novatouch I think).

And FTR I cleaned its keys the other day with lukewarm soapy water and that was enough for a light cleaning, and is pretty safe I would say.


----------



## kbros

Even though the novatouch(also rapid i) case is much better than the rubber coated OG QFR case, I still prefer a nice textured plastic like a KUL or Filco has. I don't like coatings, they always scratch off after a while of use. There's already a few dings in the finish of my novatouch. It also seems to get fingerprints even though it's matte coated.


----------



## Jixr

on the topic of coolermaster, they are bringin out a rgb-ish XTi

they added 4 extra keys above the numberpad like ducky keyboards, which i feel kinda sucks since if you buy a keyset you now have to go hunt down 4 additional keys.


----------



## confed

The ASUS ROG Claymore could be very interesting. I want to give it a look when it comes out. Keypad detaches and can be put on either side of the keyboard. Keypad can be used as a standalone. Cherry MX Switches and RGB LEDS along with USB 3.1 passthrough and some other added functionality. Looks to be an aluminum frame too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> The ASUS ROG Claymore could be very interesting. I want to give it a look when it comes out. Keypad detaches and can be put on either side of the keyboard. Keypad can be used as a standalone. Cherry MX Switches and RGB LEDS along with USB 3.1 passthrough and some other added functionality. Looks to be an aluminum frame too.


Oh my, that is a rather lovely looking keyboard... And the detachable keypad not only will keep people like me quiet (since I use one on a regular basis, but can see the value behind a TKL) but those who keep asking for a mechanical where the keypad can go on the left can also hopefully be satisfied....

Here's hoping it isn't too expensive, and the design doesn't show smudges and fingerprints too readily.


----------



## Jixr

apparnetly a nonstandard layout is becoming the new standard.

I don't see why companies would prefer non standard layout designs.


----------



## Blaise170

I won't ever buy anything from Asus again, they've permanently left a bad taste in my mouth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> apparnetly a nonstandard layout is becoming the new standard.
> 
> I don't see why companies would prefer non standard layout designs.


They don't want people messing with them, part of the brand image I guess.


----------



## TK421

I measured Greetech Black switches on Bloody B540 keyboard requires 62 (60)g of actuation pressure for the key to register.

Linear non clicky.

25 penny (45g) + 3 quarter (12.06)


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I measured Greetech Black switches on Bloody B540 keyboard requires 62 (60)g of actuation pressure for the key to register.
> 
> Linear non clicky.
> 
> 25 penny (45g) + 3 quarter (12.06)


Enter your findings into the DT wiki, I didn't see a Greetech switch page yet.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Enter your findings into the DT wiki, I didn't see a Greetech switch page yet.


DT?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> DT?


I'm going to venture a guess at Deskthority.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm going to venture a guess at Deskthority.


Where do I go to edit it?

http://deskthority.net/wiki/Category:Keyboard_switches


----------



## kbros

All the new gaming boards and their bottom rows are making me cry/puke.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> apparnetly a nonstandard layout is becoming the new standard.
> 
> I don't see why companies would prefer non standard layout designs.


Maybe they don't want the masses prying off the keycaps and damaging switches or whatnot then sending it in for rma claiming manufacturer fault?just a thought really


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll put my guess in at the ctrl and alt keys being used for various things in games, especially shooters. I know if it's decent I'm totally getting the evga z10 for my benching rig, although gaming rig will probably be the CODE just because of how much I like it.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys by the end of this month am going to get a new mechanical keyboard for gaming and little typing.
I mostly play dota 2, so yeah i require a good keyboard for it.
Current one i have is the logitech g105 which is not so good i feel, the buttons are kind of sticky. So considering to go the mechanical way.
I live in India so here the keyboard prices are very high plus the options are limited.
According to my budget i short listed a few, i want to know which is the best one among it.
Steel series 6gv2
Corsair k60
Razer black widow 2014(the one with no green led lights)
So i have shorted listed these. Which one will be the best for my usage?
Also i have seen dendi using steel series 6gv2(dendi is professional dota player if some may not know)
Thank you


----------



## Jixr

quick notes:

1. No such thing as a gaming keyboard, a keyboards a keyboard, one will not make you a better player. hardware does not make the player

2. all those are kinda crap, but i'd go wtih the SS

3. Don't worry about what other people use, use what you like. ( chances are, he only uses those because he is contracted to do so )


----------



## atarione

yeah the pro probably has to use that SS due to contracts ..and whatever.

I wouldn't really prefer any of those of them I'd probably take the SS also however the oversized enter key would be a nuscience (imho) and a hassle if you want to change keycaps down the road..and sooner or later you'll want to as the cheap SS caps shine / wear.

personally I'd consider other options CM QF , Rosewill 9000V2 , KUL 87ES , ducky Zero , KB Paradise

spending a bit more Filco or WASD v2 /code

one thing personally I'd be absolutely set on is standard key layout to make changing keycaps down the road a viable option.

my mechanical keyboards

Filco MT2 TKL (mx-red)
WASD V1 (mx-brown) PBT Keycaps now
Rosewill RK-9000RE (mx-red)
and a semi mechanical Cherry MY board (G81-1800) ($4 GW find)


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> yeah the pro probably has to use that SS due to contracts ..and whatever.
> 
> I wouldn't really prefer any of those of them I'd probably take the SS also however the oversized enter key would be a nuscience (imho) and a hassle if you want to change keycaps down the road..and sooner or later you'll want to as the cheap SS caps shine / wear.
> 
> personally I'd consider other options CM QF , Rosewill 9000V2 , KUL 87ES , ducky Zero , KB Paradise
> 
> spending a bit more Filco or WASD v2 /code
> 
> one thing personally I'd be absolutely set on is standard key layout to make changing keycaps down the road a viable option.
> 
> my mechanical keyboards
> 
> Filco MT2 TKL (mx-red)
> WASD V1 (mx-brown) PBT Keycaps now
> Rosewill RK-9000RE (mx-red)
> and a semi mechanical Cherry MY board (G81-1800) ($4 GW find)


Ok thanks for your replies.
If i increase my budget a little, how is this to consider?
http://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-qucikfire-ultimate-mechanical-keyboard-blue-cherry-keys-usb/p/itmdsgg3cachtnx2?pid=ACCDSGFUHQ2ZWQGJ&ref=L%3A7802015682243676747&srno=b_11

It is the cm qf ultimate keyboard


----------



## Jixr

the qf-rapid is much better than the ultimate, for the same price if not cheaper.

While they are both coolermaster, those two keyboards are actually made in different factories


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the qf-rapid is much better than the ultimate, for the same price if not cheaper.
> 
> While they are both coolermaster, those two keyboards are actually made in different factories


I have read that the back light of rapid stops working, thats what am concerned about :O


----------



## Jixr

The rapid is not backlit
the rapid-i is backlit

all backlit keyboards have a risk of failing LED's


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah don't buy the mainstream brands marketed towards gamers. Go with a higher quality board like the QFRi.


----------



## mutatedknutz

i read reviews of the qf ultimate and rapid i, both are decent. They cost almost the same, i find ultimate better as it has 10number keys. Is the ultimate worse than rapid i?


----------



## Jixr

build quality is not anywhere near as nice, and the non standard layout may be hard to replace keycaps on.


----------



## adamski07

Hey guys! I joined this artisan keycap sales recently and I am really impressed with its quality and design. Here's some photos of them on my custom mech together with Pulse keyset. Also today, I found out that I am missing my "Z" keycap for Pulse keyset.
















Spoiler: More photos here


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> i read reviews of the qf ultimate and rapid i, both are decent. They cost almost the same, i find ultimate better as it has 10number keys. Is the ultimate worse than rapid i?


\

I own both. The Quickfire Rapid I is infinitely better.


----------



## DiaSin

So I was interested in this board from TTesports, the Poseidon Z Forged...

https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=2&k=13&a=2169

The thing is.. neither the official store page nor the eteknix review made ANY mention of the software. Does anyone know anything about the software for TT keyboards? I want to know how much control you have over the macro keys. Can I make them open programs? Websites?


----------



## Mega Man

why waste any monies on a board from a company that steals designs, ? should support a company that innovates !

almost as bad as buying a patent trolls products ** looking at crapple and ase-crap **


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> \
> 
> I own both. The Quickfire Rapid I is infinitely better.


Are your leds still working fine? I dont mind getting rapid i as its cheap also, but i dont want broken leds in few weeks


----------



## connectwise

What a neat looking keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

I picked this up for $13. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping for Alps switches. It is a Fujitsu Siemens F-21YQ Soft Key. It looks like rubber dome keycaps, but I found another Ace branded F-21YQ that has white Alps so I guess we'll see. If it is membrane, at least it is a cool looking membrane.


----------



## roflcopter159

Finally got an opportunity to try out a Topre board (55g FC660C) thanks to a coworker. I want one now. I still really like the way that the ergo-clears feel in my poker, but the Topre has such a great feeling that I'm going to have to get one in the future.


----------



## killacam7478

My Ducky Shine 3, and my work keyboard, Ducky Shine Zero. Need the 10-keys since I'm an accountant but love the TKL's that are posted on this forum!


----------



## kbros

whoops


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Are your leds still working fine? I dont mind getting rapid i as its cheap also, but i dont want broken leds in few weeks


if hear you... the led's would concern me on the that one... if you could find the non backlit QF rapid it would be better in my opinion.... led's not widthstand the rapid-i would still be better than the ultimate.

being in the United states, I'm not at all sure on what is available and at what price points in India....so sorry

but some other stuff to look for and see where it comes in availability / price wise:

Filco (duh..so good), KUL ES-87, Ducky zero (or other models), KBParadise V80 ,Leopolds, Varmilo VA87M.... etc but some ideas off top of head...again no idea what you can easily buy in India or at what price but maybe worth checking out?

good luck in your search... my .02 is to spend a little more going in (if viable) and get something nice...personally every time I cheap out I wind up spending even more ultimately buying something nice later.


----------



## kbros

Sold the novatouch. Trying to buy a cheap poker x to swap some clears in while I save for the hhkb.


----------



## Standards

Speaking of clears, I have an old ducky (shine 3) with blacks in them that I'm thinking of taking the springs out of to put in my pok3r's clears..


----------



## Blaise170

Seems kind of pointless to spring swap when the difference will only be like 5 cN.


----------



## Standards

Anything I can do to make my switches heavier is fine by me, really


----------



## boredgunner

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/unicomp-ultra-classic

Not saving much but I bit the bullet anyway. I need something tactile for typing and I liked buckling springs the last time I tried them.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/unicomp-ultra-classic
> 
> Not saving much but I bit the bullet anyway. I need something tactile for typing and I liked buckling springs the last time I tried them.


For $8 more, you can get it now from their site. $76.99 vs $79.00 and $10.35 vs $15.66 for shipping.
http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UB40P4A


----------



## Blaise170

I was lucky enough to rescue a PS/2 Model M in like new condition from the recycling room. Technically a coworker found it but I traded him a $20 game for it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, MD is only good for exclusive items, most of the time, its better to pay the $5 more and get it in 2-3 days instead of 2-3 months.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, MD is only good for exclusive items, most of the time, its better to pay the $5 more and get it in 2-3 days instead of 2-3 months.


Although I've picked up a couple of good key cap sets and O rings at good prices (better than anywhere else) I'll probably be sticking with exclusives like the AKG K7XX Massdrop exclusive headphones I've been eyeing for sometime (totally unrelated, I know







).


----------



## Blaise170

Hey guys, for any interested in using their MX keycaps on Alps/Matias/SMK switches, nubbinator has finished prototyping some adapters. They look great from the pictures he has posted on GH.









http://www.shapeways.com/designer/nobbards


----------



## Jixr

Though i've also learned if something is on MD and GH, get it through MD, better buyer protection and usually delivers faster despite what the GH organizer will claim.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Although I've picked up a couple of good key cap sets and O rings at good prices (better than anywhere else) I'll probably be sticking with exclusives like the AKG K7XX Massdrop exclusive headphones I've been eyeing for sometime (totally unrelated, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


you want cheap o-rings I will give you cheap o-rings:

http://www.amazon.com/008-Buna-N-O-Ring-Durometer-Black/dp/B000FMWLR8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1434056464&sr=8-9&keywords=o-rings

pack of 100 (so yeah you need 2 packs for a 104 key keyboard







) but $2.08 w/ prime

I have these on my Filco TKL they are great and can't complain getting them 2day w/ prime.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> you want cheap o-rings I will give you cheap o-rings:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/008-Buna-N-O-Ring-Durometer-Black/dp/B000FMWLR8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1434056464&sr=8-9&keywords=o-rings
> 
> pack of 100 (so yeah you need 2 packs for a 104 key keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but $2.08 w/ prime
> 
> I have these on my Filco TKL they are great and can't complain getting them 2day w/ prime.


I was more referencing the key caps but also the O rings are from a reputable source rather than throwaway versions. Thanks for the link though!


----------



## Blaise170

Sigh just picked another. IBM Chinese with Green Alps SKCL.


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody here looking for another Kmac 2 PCB with full backlighting support? GB needs YOU!


----------



## DiaSin

I posted this a few pages ago and got no answers.. anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So I was interested in this board from TTesports, the Poseidon Z Forged...
> 
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=2&k=13&a=2169
> 
> The thing is.. neither the official store page nor the eteknix review made ANY mention of the software. Does anyone know anything about the software for TT keyboards? I want to know how much control you have over the macro keys. Can I make them open programs? Websites?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Sigh just picked another. IBM Japanese with Green Alps SKCL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like mine, switches are nice but maybe a tad too light for my liking. Are you going to convert it to work with your computer?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Though i've also learned if something is on MD and GH, get it through MD, better buyer protection and usually delivers faster despite what the GH organizer will claim.


I can agree with that for the most part. With the exception of shadovved, all of his GB's are quicker than massdrop and go very smoothly. GH60 GB on the otherhand seems like a trainwreck.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really like mine, switches are nice but maybe a tad too light for my liking. Are you going to convert it to work with your computer?


I probably will, but I love the caps and I collect switches so I'll probably swap the spacebar for a Matias Linear switch and then convert it. If I end up not liking it, I might even do a switch swap.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I probably will, but I love the caps and I collect switches so I'll probably swap the spacebar for a Matias Linear switch and then convert it. If I end up not liking it, I might even do a switch swap.


Is that possible? I dont really know much about alps. The caps on these are amazing though. Word of warning, the PCB is so fragile you can lift the pads super easy when doing the controller swap and I am not sure if it could be fixed easily if that happens. Luckily I completely ripped off a pad that just so happened to not be used for the teensy swap.


----------



## kbros

Yeah all alps should be interchangeable.


----------



## Blaise170

Yes, as far as switches go:

Cherry MX / Kailh / Razer / Outemu (OTM) / Aula / Gateron / Greetech / Noppoo
Alps SKCM & SKCL / Alps T-Mount / Alps Simplified / Type OA2 / Tai Hao Alps / Acer / Matias
SMK Blues / SMK Whites / SMK Lock / SMK Linear
There might be several compatibles I'm leaving off and there are some I just didn't include because I've never seen them before and I have no idea how they mount.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So I was interested in this board from TTesports, the Poseidon Z Forged...
> 
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=2&k=13&a=2169
> 
> The thing is.. neither the official store page nor the eteknix review made ANY mention of the software. Does anyone know anything about the software for TT keyboards? I want to know how much control you have over the macro keys. Can I make them open programs? Websites?


Sorry, I have no idea. I didn't like my Tt Poseidon though. It's probably the cheapest board I've yet used.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yes, as far as switches go:
> 
> Cherry MX / Kailh / Razer / Outemu (OTM) / Aula / Gateron / Greetech / Noppoo
> Alps SKCM & SKCL / Alps T-Mount / Alps Simplified / Type OA2 / Tai Hao Alps / Acer / Matias
> SMK Blues / SMK Whites / SMK Lock / SMK Linear
> There might be several compatibles I'm leaving off and there are some I just didn't include because I've never seen them before and I have no idea how they mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea. I didn't like my Tt Poseidon though. It's probably the cheapest board I've yet used.


my friend brought TT P from microcenter with the mx brown style switches, and its barely a month old and already double tapping key presses


----------



## kbros

I hated my tt poseidon Z.


----------



## atarione

my Filco MT2 w/ my new PBT doubleshot keycaps

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/filco_zpspuvgucu7.jpg.html


----------



## Ragsters

Where can I get a white Filco. I want to trade in my ducky 4 white for it.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where can I get a white Filco. I want to trade in my ducky 4 white for it.


ebay... but they are expensive as heck... I know because I really kinda wanted a white with black key caps filco.. but too much monies for my tastes...so black / black it is .


----------



## Jixr

gah, I hate GH's GB system.

One seller has had all our items since early december, and it took calling him out on social medias to finally get a response from the dude, and he said that basically he intentionally ignored the buy.

As much as I can express it, please do your research before giving money to people online.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> gah, I hate GH's GB system.
> 
> One seller has had all our items since early december, and it took calling him out on social medias to finally get a response from the dude, and he said that basically he intentionally ignored the buy.
> 
> As much as I can express it, please do your research before giving money to people online.


That's why I use PayPal for all of my transactions and I hate using Bitcoin or anything else. If people rip me off, just file a PayPal claim. Originitive has issues too.


----------



## Jixr

paypal claim is only good for 30 days, which is basically useless for group buys, considering they gather the money first, then pay for the items to be produced.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> paypal claim is only good for 30 days, which is basically useless for group buys, considering they gather the money first, then pay for the items to be produced.


I've had a claim opened on me a full year after I sold something.


----------



## Jixr

I'm not that worried, if my items never show, i'm only out $30, but there are lots of other people in the buy, and some who have a few hundred bucks spent. And some other people, $30 may not be that easy for them to let go.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> gah, I hate GH's GB system.
> 
> One seller has had all our items since early december, and it took calling him out on social medias to finally get a response from the dude, and he said that basically he intentionally ignored the buy.
> 
> As much as I can express it, please do your research before giving money to people online.


Who was the guy running the GB?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> paypal claim is only good for 30 days, which is basically useless for group buys, considering they gather the money first, then pay for the items to be produced.


180 days sunshine, go find out at Paypal central and read their coverage timelines







.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I know there has been a slight lack of love for Das but I thought I'd show a little bit. I bought this from a familiar face on here awhile ago and finally got around to cleaning it up and adding the Massdrop Dolch kit. I also included a pic of the ol'Poker II w/MX Reds and blank PBTs, the Orbweaver Stealth w/MX Browns, and my mice. I just can't unplug a peripheral for which I still find a use...









Das Keyboard Professional S w/MX Blues & Dolch doubleshot ABS caps:


Closeup of Dolch caps:


The gang (Sweet Leilani sighting in top right corner):


----------



## Standards

I love the font and centering of the legends on dolch keysets, but I absolutely despise the color. I can never find a keyset (that's not in a GB) with those same legends.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> I love the font and centering of the legends on dolch keysets, but I absolutely despise the color. I can never find a keyset (that's not in a GB) with those same legends.


I love the color, it is reminiscent of the old unibody keyboard/computers. I hear ya though, it's not for everyone. Have you seen the new Jukebox SA Keyset on Massdrop?

They have the same centered font but a very unique color scheme.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I love the color, it is reminiscent of the old unibody keyboard/computers. I hear ya though, it's not for everyone. Have you seen the new Jukebox SA Keyset on Massdrop?
> 
> They have the same centered font but a very unique color scheme.


I hadn't seen that, no. Thanks for the link. Unique is one word I would use it for it. I'm just extremely picky with my color combinations. I like more neutral colors for the most part. Colors that pop have never sat well, even though I did always like the miami keysets.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

My Unicomp Ultra Classic arrived from Massdrop today!







It's my first time typing on a buckling spring keyboard so it's quite the new experience. I like it, but at the moment I can't say I would want to daily drive this thing. I'm also quite into minimalistic desk spaces at the moment so 60% keyboards are really my jam for a daily driver.

This thing is quite the typing workout for someone who almost exclusively uses lighter switches though haha.


----------



## axipher

Got my new RK-897 in the mail a few days ago and it's rather nice for gaming, I dare say better than my Filco Majestouch 2. The Filco is now at work and the days at the office are now that much more enjoyable now that I can type really loudly when someone decides to have a conference call in their cubicle next to me using their outdoor voice on speaker phone.


----------



## wes1099

My giftbox from massdrop's invite a friend program gets here tomorrow. Maybe I will get some keyboard stuff if I am lucky.


----------



## adamski07

Received my 3rd mech today. HHKB Pro 2.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Received my 3rd mech today. HHKB Pro 2.


Nice. Just saw that pic on reddit too


----------



## kbros

Nice. I will be buying one as soon as I scrape the funds together.


----------



## Blaise170

And I'll be selling some too. I can never use all of them that I have.


----------



## HPE1000

Topre



It's all about that linear.


----------



## Blaise170

My Model F > crappy linear.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My Model F > crappy linear.


eww


----------



## connectwise

The more I see those keys, the more I want to buy a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Topre
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about that linear.


----------



## BoredErica




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


On the internet nobody knows you're a cat.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On the internet nobody knows you're a cat.


Cover = blown

Meow?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> It's all about that linear.




but really, topre, linear...


----------



## connectwise

*Because I'm Broke!*


----------



## Paradigm84

Uh oh, the W key on my Shine 3 is dimmer than the other keys, I think playing CS:GO is taking it's toll.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Uh oh, the W key on my Shine 3 is dimmer than the other keys, I think playing CS:GO is taking it's toll.


That's why you use PBT keycaps for gaming. No wear









But man do they get dirty after a week or two








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really, topre, linear...


I do and while topre is nice, it aint all its hyped up to be imo.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That's why you use PBT keycaps for gaming. No wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But man do they get dirty after a week or two


I meant the LED itself is dimmer than the others.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I meant the LED itself is dimmer than the others.


You sure about that? The keycaps aren't dirty/wearing down or anything? lol

My brothers ds3 had some leds fail. Hopefully that doesnt happen. He spent like 30 dollars doing the stupid RMA.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You sure about that? The keycaps aren't dirty/wearing down or anything? lol
> 
> My brothers ds3 had some leds fail. Hopefully that doesnt happen. He spent like 30 dollars doing the stupid RMA.


Nope, took the keycaps off to check and the LED is noticeably dimmer than the neighbouring ones.


----------



## kbros

So I've been using 62g ergo clears for a few days now and they're pretty alright for typing. I bought some vintage blacks to use in a data911 I have because I thirst for smooth linears. And I agree that topre is pretty underwhelming compared to the hype around it, but it is still my favorite "tactile" switch I've ever used. Hopefully these lubed vintage blacks can compare to the smoothness of topre.

PS Jixr I love pcb mount keyboards now.

Here's my poker x w/ lubed/stickered ergo clears and pok3r aluminum case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I've been using 62g ergo clears for a few days now and they're pretty alright for typing. I bought some vintage blacks to use in a data911 I have because I thirst for smooth linears. And I agree that topre is pretty underwhelming compared to the hype around it, but it is still my favorite "tactile" switch I've ever used. Hopefully these lubed vintage blacks can compare to the smoothness of topre.
> 
> PS Jixr I love pcb mount keyboards now.
> 
> Here's my poker x w/ lubed/stickered ergo clears and pok3r aluminum case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are there so few PCB mount boards now? If there was a DIY fully programmable 60% PCB mount board, I would probably buy it, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## kbros

I think the general consensus is that plates=sturdiness. I CANNOT tell the difference in sturdiness between a pcb mount board with an aluminum case vs a plate mounted board. Unless I press very very hard it'll flex a little. Maybe we should try to get vortex or KBP to do a "massdrop special" pcb mount board for us tinkerers.


----------



## BoredErica

I want my Kmac to work as an impromptu weapon against burglars that show up inside my house at night when I'm at my computer.


----------



## JayKthnx

the plate also helps cut down in reverberations through the keyboard with keystrokes by adding a good amount of mass. someone that's deaf like me can't tell much of a difference, but it's like night and day to those with sensitive hearing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Why are there so few PCB mount boards now? If there was a DIY fully programmable 60% PCB mount board, I would probably buy it, but I doubt that will ever happen.


Sprits PCB would work for that.


----------



## connectwise

Question: the royal kludge topre keyboard on massdrop atm, what weight is it?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/royal-kludge-rc930-87

Thanks.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question: the royal kludge topre keyboard on massdrop atm, what weight is it?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/royal-kludge-rc930-87
> 
> Thanks.


title shows you can choose 45g or 55g


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Why are there so few PCB mount boards now? If there was a DIY fully programmable 60% PCB mount board, I would probably buy it, but I doubt that will ever happen.


Gon's Nerd 60
Duck Minis
Sprits
GH60
etc...

There are quite a few.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Gon's Nerd 60
> Duck Minis
> Sprits
> GH60
> etc...
> 
> There are quite a few.


The duck minis, GH60s, and Sprit's PCBs are only on groupbuys on GH, and judging from what other's say, groupbuys on GH are a pain to deal with. Gon's Nerd 60 looks nice, I might give that a go. I keep forgetting that Gon even exists because I don't see much of his stuff, but it looks really nice.

EDIT: Just to make sure, the Nerd 60 fits into any poker compatible case right? Gon says it is compatible with poker cases on his _PCB manual page_ on his site.


----------



## iGameInverted

That is a beautiful wrist rest man.

I kind of like having the number pad to be honest. But I also love my 60% board. Use them both for different things of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Received my 3rd mech today. HHKB Pro 2.


Very nice. My HHKB Pro 2 was my 2nd mech. Now I am on to a Filco Majestouch and I just ordered on mass drop the Ducky 4 Community Edition. So sad I probably won't get it in the mail till August though.

Regardless of what board it is adding a new one to the collection is always a nice feeling.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, gon fits any standard 60% case.

I actually just sold mine the other day on GH.

The only bad thing about gon, is you have to solder some of the smaller components yourself, but its really not hard, his PCB's are some of the most durable i've seen. Really high quality stuff.
Only bad thing is his shipping charges are high, but I got my stuff from korea to the us in two days, so that was nice.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, gon fits any standard 60% case.
> 
> I actually just sold mine the other day on GH.
> 
> The only bad thing about gon, is you have to solder some of the smaller components yourself, but its really not hard, his PCB's are some of the most durable i've seen. Really high quality stuff.
> Only bad thing is his shipping charges are high, but I got my stuff from korea to the us in two days, so that was nice.


Yeah I was thinking about buying but I just didn't have the money. Then I saw the Matias60 GB and I'm going back and forth on it. It would be cool to have a switch tester board since I have about 60 different switches, but then it's also $120 including the keycaps...


----------



## jdcarpe

What's up people? I'm baaaack.









Oh, and I have it from a reliable source that there will soon be a DIY programmable (ATmega32U4) PCB-mount 60% coming soon...


----------



## kbros

YAY! What's up JD, I'm Mooksie on GH and Mookzs on r/MK. lol


----------



## Blaise170

Hey JD.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, gon fits any standard 60% case.
> 
> I actually just sold mine the other day on GH.
> 
> The only bad thing about gon, is you have to solder some of the smaller components yourself, but its really not hard, his PCB's are some of the most durable i've seen. Really high quality stuff.
> Only bad thing is his shipping charges are high, but I got my stuff from korea to the us in two days, so that was nice.


Wow, you are right. It is $25.60 to ship to northern Virginia. In total, I only need $71.50 in parts from gon. That would be for PCB, stabilizers, and diodes. I already have 110 MX blues and 91 MX reds sitting around, then I have 120 Gateron blacks coming in a few weeks, and 63 MX blacks in my infinity that I might swap out sometime. For a case I am trying to get something laser cut out of bamboo. It will be similar to Gon's acrylic cases, except it will be bamboo instead of acrylic (it will be made of 3 layers), and it will not have a plate. I just finished modeling the case in adobe illustrator, now I am trying to get in contact with the laser cutting service I am using to make sure that they can accurately machine the file I made.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGameInverted*
> 
> That is a beautiful wrist rest man.
> 
> I kind of like having the number pad to be honest. But I also love my 60% board. Use them both for different things of course.
> Very nice. My HHKB Pro 2 was my 2nd mech. Now I am on to a Filco Majestouch and I just ordered on mass drop the Ducky 4 Community Edition. So sad I probably won't get it in the mail till August though.
> 
> Regardless of what board it is adding a new one to the collection is always a nice feeling.


Nice. I actually ordered this HHKB for modification. Watch out as I am currently working on something for the mkb community


----------



## kbros

So I tried stock clears and ergo clears, and decided I don't like them that much. I did try 1 green switch, and I loved it. The tactile bump is so much more crisp than clears or browns. It doesn't have that "slop" that the lighter blues have. I'm thinking about getting some gateron blues and putting heavy springs in them. I also am currently working on a project for a data911 keyboard. I'm going to cut the plate so that there's a border of 1 key for the whole outside, then I will just pcb mount the switches in the middle. The reason I'm doing this is because they keyboard uses weird mounting where it actually "hangs" from the top plate, if I were to remove the whole plate it would just be a loose pcb in there. So a compromise will be made.

I also painted it, here's a pic. I adore the color. It will be going with some white alpha orange modifier dsa blanks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kbros

Hey jixr how tough is the poker x pcb? I was trying to get away with no soldering but I guess vintage black or gateron _stems_ aren't as good as the whole switch together.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wow, you are right. It is $25.60 to ship to northern Virginia. In total, I only need $71.50 in parts from gon. That would be for PCB, stabilizers, and diodes. I already have 110 MX blues and 91 MX reds sitting around, then I have 120 Gateron blacks coming in a few weeks, and 63 MX blacks in my infinity that I might swap out sometime. For a case I am trying to get something laser cut out of bamboo. It will be similar to Gon's acrylic cases, except it will be bamboo instead of acrylic (it will be made of 3 layers), and it will not have a plate. I just finished modeling the case in adobe illustrator, now I am trying to get in contact with the laser cutting service I am using to make sure that they can accurately machine the file I made.


if you make a bamboo case i'll pay you big money to have another one cut for me.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Hey jixr how tough is the poker x pcb? I was trying to get away with no soldering but I guess vintage black or gateron _stems_ aren't as good as the whole switch together.


compared to some other 60 pcb's, they are not that great.

I have two, one is compeltely beat to hell, its been soldered quite a few times, but they are still kicking. I've had to use jumper wires on a few switches, which sucks, but its still going.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> title shows you can choose 45g or 55g


Yeah but I was wondering what it was in reality. Like for example 45g hhkb feels like almost like a 55g on a realforce. I thought maybe someone has done a nickel test already.


----------



## mutatedknutz

So month end is near, i was confused of going for a mechanical keyboard or a new graphic card, gtx 970 or r9 290x/390x,
But i play Dota 2 95% of the time, and gta 5 rest of the time, currently own a r9 280 so i thought ill go for next r9 400 series or next nvidia series.
So finally decided to go with mechanical keyboard as most of my friends suggested me to do so instead of going for video card.
1) Is it the right choice? i currently own a logitech g105 keyboard, which servers well, but i tested my friends razer black widow which was really nice and gave nice clicky sounds.
2)In India options are already limited. i have short listed a few
1)Logitech g710+ which is around 140$
2)Razer ultimate blackwidow around 140$
3)Razer tournament around 82$
4)Cooler master rapid i around 100$
5)Razer tournament chroma 130$
I cant find any good ones, as I said options are limited here in India.
I game plus type a bit too.
Which one would youll suggest? In terms of quality/performance/price?


----------



## Jixr

the only one in that list thats worth buying is the cooler master.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the only one in that list thats worth buying is the cooler master.


Isnt g710+ better?
Plus ive read leds failing in cooler master rapid


----------



## connectwise

Coming from a dota 2 player, that cooler master is your only choice, TKL.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Coming from a dota 2 player, that cooler master is your only choice, TKL.


Okay thanks, but any particular reason? Why its better of all the listed? Just curious as its going to be my first mechanical keyboard.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you make a bamboo case i'll pay you big money to have another one cut for me.


I am not quite sure how it will come out, but I will post pics when I get it. I don't know how the edges will turn out with the laser cutting, but I can probably sand them down to the way I want them. According to the company doing the cutting, the sides will be slightly charred from the laser but I can just sand that off. At the moment I do not have a 60% with a proper plate to test the case due to the fact that it is $90 to get a plate for my infinity and massdrop refuses to sell the plate alone. This most likely means that I will not be able to test it until I can get a NerD 60.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Isnt g710+ better?
> Plus ive read leds failing in cooler master rapid


Any keyboard with backlit led's have a risk of dying. If you want to avoid that risk, look for a cooler master quickfire rapid. the QFR-i, is a super minimal no frills keyboard, there isn't much to it, but its built very well and there is a reason why cooler master keyboards are often recomended for the best bang for your buck keyboard.

The logitech isn't bad, but the build quality on the cooler master is much better, and the logitec is not a small keyboard, its quite a desk eater.
Though if you like the number pad, then that would be my second choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am not quite sure how it will come out, but I will post pics when I get it. I don't know how the edges will turn out with the laser cutting, but I can probably sand them down to the way I want them. According to the company doing the cutting, the sides will be slightly charred from the laser but I can just sand that off. At the moment I do not have a 60% with a proper plate to test the case due to the fact that it is $90 to get a plate for my infinity and massdrop refuses to sell the plate alone. This most likely means that I will not be able to test it until I can get a NerD 60.


Yeah, I have some bamboo speakers and have been thinking of making a case myself, but Sourcing pre-lam bamboo sheeting has been hard for me.
I love bamboo.

And yes, the laser will char the edges, so i'd at least factor in an additional 1/8" in the size that way you have room to sand it down to the wood and polish it out.

( audioengine p4 in bamboo )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Any keyboard with backlit led's have a risk of dying. If you want to avoid that risk, look for a cooler master quickfire rapid. the QFR-i, is a super minimal no frills keyboard, there isn't much to it, but its built very well and there is a reason why cooler master keyboards are often recomended for the best bang for your buck keyboard.
> 
> The logitech isn't bad, but the build quality on the cooler master is much better, and the logitec is not a small keyboard, its quite a desk eater.
> Though if you like the number pad, then that would be my second choice.
> Yeah, I have some bamboo speakers and have been thinking of making a case myself, but Sourcing pre-lam bamboo sheeting has been hard for me.
> I love bamboo.
> 
> And yes, the laser will char the edges, so i'd at least factor in an additional 1/8" in the size that way you have room to sand it down to the wood and polish it out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( audioengine p4 in bamboo )


Good idea, I will add a few mm on the edges to leave room for sanding. I will do that later tonight, but right now there is a tornado nearby and there is a lot of lightning so I unplugged my pc (posting from phone) and I'm camping out in my basement.


----------



## Blaise170

If you can get a UPS that's a great way to protect your PC. Obviously won't protect against a direct lightning strike, but then even being off wouldn't help either.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you can get a UPS that's a great way to protect your PC. Obviously won't protect against a direct lightning strike, but then even being off wouldn't help either.


Yeah, I will get a UPS eventually, but I need a pretty big one and it will cost a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Jixr

there are tornados in virginia?

We get them here with nearly every summer storm.

I wonder if you people up there freak out about tornados like we do when it snows.


----------



## kbros

Since we're talking about tornados, ima tell a story. I live in massachusetts, we get snow and the occasional hurricane. BUT, 4 years ago we had an f5 tornado that traveled like 1/4 the way across the state. Crazy stuff, went right by my house, no damage. Flipped over a house just down the street. Talk about feeling lucky.

PS the dude that listed a bunch of crappy gaming boards along with a qfr-i, get the qfr-i.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah, I will get a UPS eventually, but I need a pretty big one and it will cost a couple hundred dollars.


They aren't very expensive if you buy them secondhand. I bought mine from an electronics recycler for $20 and then the batteries were $40 each. It's a 1000VA (800W) unit so it's enough for my PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there are tornados in virginia?
> 
> We get them here with nearly every summer storm.
> 
> I wonder if you people up there freak out about tornados like we do when it snows.


Virginia isn't that far from tornado alley. I live in KY and they are pretty common here too.


----------



## Plazzed

I've got a question if anybody could point me on the right path.

A week or two ago I bought a Corsair K70 w/reds. Now, I returned this within a few days because the reds were too light for me and just resting my hand on the board would sometimes actuate keys accidentally. Also, the 'slope' of the board (back to front) was too steep for me, coming from a Logitech G15 which is pretty much flat against my desk, with the keys angling backwards every row, and every row being equal height to one another.

Now I decided afterwards to pick up a Ducky Shine 4 w/MX Clears. While I really love the switches, the board itself has the same issue as the K70 did. Each row of the board is slightly rising, creating an uncomfortable typing position.

Are there any mechanicl keyboards which are TRULY flat against the desk? Just using this Ducky Shine 4 for a day or so and I can already feel a dull something in my wrist, and I can't possibly see myself being able to acclimate to this thing unless I do something like shove something under the front of it to raise that part of it up so it's more 'flat' but even then it won't be the same.

Or am I just a big baby and need to get used to this board since pretty much every mechanical keyboard ever is designed with this increasing slope per row in mind?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plazzed*
> 
> I've got a question if anybody could point me on the right path.
> 
> A week or two ago I bought a Corsair K70 w/reds. Now, I returned this within a few days because the reds were too light for me and just resting my hand on the board would sometimes actuate keys accidentally. Also, the 'slope' of the board (back to front) was too steep for me, coming from a Logitech G15 which is pretty much flat against my desk, with the keys angling backwards every row, and every row being equal height to one another.
> 
> Now I decided afterwards to pick up a Ducky Shine 4 w/MX Clears. While I really love the switches, the board itself has the same issue as the K70 did. Each row of the board is slightly rising, creating an uncomfortable typing position.
> 
> Are there any mechanicl keyboards which are TRULY flat against the desk? Just using this Ducky Shine 4 for a day or so and I can already feel a dull something in my wrist, and I can't possibly see myself being able to acclimate to this thing unless I do something like shove something under the front of it to raise that part of it up so it's more 'flat' but even then it won't be the same.
> 
> Or am I just a big baby and need to get used to this board since pretty much every mechanical keyboard ever is designed with this increasing slope per row in mind?


No, you're right. Increasing slope is stupid and shouldn't exist. It makes no sense ergonomically.

I believe the Ducky YOTH edition I have has a slope but the keyboard itself is so short (instead of being tall on the Z axis), it ends up being OK. I have the keyboard stored away, I can take it out and try it out again. The Kmac 1 and Kmac 1.2 are actually flat, it relies on the feet for slope and after the feet are removed you're left with a flat keyboard. That... has its own set of problems, like cost and availability.


----------



## Plazzed

What I don't even get is why the slope exists if any sort of feet on the board accent it even more. Why not let the feet create the slope instead of amplify it? But whatever.

The Ducky 4 has a slope, because I'm using it right now to type this and I can feel it. However, it's probably the faintest slope I've yet to find, part of which justified me dropping $160 on this thing. Another contender was the Rosewill 9100xRBR. I was also considering a DAS 4 Professional with brown switches, because I believe that is the only mechanical board I've actually seen that truly looks flat against the surface it's on (actually if someone in the thread has one, can they confirm it?).

E: http://static12.insales.ru/images/products/1/5261/50353293/das-keyboard-4-professional-side-view.jpg

Maybe not entirely flat, kinda a reverse issue where it starts high then tapers off I guess. Though I suppose that's markedly better than getting higher, since I don't need to arch my hands either way I'd imagine to type normally.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plazzed*
> 
> What I don't even get is why the slope exists if any sort of feet on the board accent it even more. Why not let the feet create the slope instead of amplify it? But whatever.
> 
> The Ducky 4 has a slope, because I'm using it right now to type this and I can feel it. However, it's probably the faintest slope I've yet to find, part of which justified me dropping $160 on this thing. Another contender was the Rosewill 9100xRBR. I was also considering a DAS 4 Professional with brown switches, because I believe that is the only mechanical board I've actually seen that truly looks flat against the surface it's on (actually if someone in the thread has one, can they confirm it?).


When I actually get my Kmac (hopefully before I die of old age), I will do a review of all three keyboards I have here... and I am definitely going to list among the specs, the angle of inclination.


----------



## Blaise170

You can get the Rapoo KX. It has a flat profile instead of the stepped that most have. If you don't like linear switches then you can replace them with the MX-compatible switches of choice.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there are tornados in virginia?
> 
> We get them here with nearly every summer storm.
> 
> I wonder if you people up there freak out about tornados like we do when it snows.


Yeah, every summer there is usually a tornado or two, but last night there were 3 tornadoes spotted according to local news. Nobody freaks out about them too much. The real concerns are lightning, and large quantities of water. There is a crazy number of idiots who think their car is invincible and can drive through 2 foot deep water. On top of that, between the wind and the super heavy rain you can't really see more than 15 feet in front of you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When I actually get my Kmac (hopefully before I die of old age), I will do a review of all three keyboards I have here... and I am definitely going to list among the specs, the angle of inclination.


Don't worry about getting a KMAC, you have the ungodly expensive sennheiser HD800.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah, every summer there is usually a tornado or two, but last night there were 3 tornadoes spotted according to local news. Nobody freaks out about them too much. The real concerns are lightning, and large quantities of water. There is a crazy number of idiots who think their car is invincible and can drive through 2 foot deep water. On top of that, between the wind and the super heavy rain you can't really see more than 15 feet in front of you.
> Don't worry about getting a KMAC, you have the ungodly expensive sennheiser HD800.


I already bought one, it's just that The Chemist is supposed to mod it for me and I'm still waiting for a groupbuy that is taking for freakin' ever, lol. Save up the pennies.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I already bought one, it's just that The Chemist is supposed to mod it for me and I'm still waiting for a groupbuy that is taking for freakin' ever, lol. Save up the pennies.


Ahhh. I feel your pain. I waited 6 months for my infinity keyboard and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Plazzed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can get the Rapoo KX. It has a flat profile instead of the stepped that most have. If you don't like linear switches then you can replace them with the MX-compatible switches of choice.


How hard is it to replace the MX keys of a board for someone who has no experience in something like that? Plug n' play like building a computer or something more requiring the proper knowledge?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plazzed*
> 
> How hard is it to replace the MX keys of a board for someone who has no experience in something like that? Plug n' play like building a computer or something more requiring the proper knowledge?


You'd need to be able to solder which is pretty easy to do, but you'll need an iron if you don't have one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, currently working on changing the competition to a Keyboard of the Quarter format. If everything goes as planned, the poll will be put up on Tuesday, but I'm currently revising the rules, so if anyone wants to submit their board, do so via the form in the original post.


----------



## kbros

My main project won't be done unless my 5 stems and keycaps arrive by then lol. I'll submit my poker x even though its nothing special.


----------



## mutatedknutz

So guys i decided to drop the Rapid i model as i read about failing leds, not costar made and its tkl.
So now i short listed these 2,
Logitech g710+ (Ive read about key caps breaking)
And cooler master qucikfire ultimate(i read on reddit that its decent after the orginal costar made QFR)
The cooler master one is around 10$ cheaper.
Wont be using macros, as i already dont use it on my g105.
i tried blue switch, it feels really great, but dint get a chance to try brown one.
Noise is not an issue. I just dont want to waste my money into something which i wont like or itll be bad, as its going to be my first mech keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

Don't put off a keyboard because you read that it has failing LEDs, for every post that X backlit keyboard fails, Y keyboard fails just as often.


----------



## kbros

Leds die, it's what they do.


----------



## Standards

What Jixr and kbros said. An LED possibly, maybe failing one day in the distant future shouldn't put you off because everything in life is chance and circumstantial. I've had my Ducky Shine 3 for, what, 2 years almost? I got it on launch (August iirc), and it still doesn't have a broken LED. Ironically, it's what I use at work and type on the most. Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Ok, but my question is if the QFR-i(the ones with white backlit) and ultimate are not costar made, and they are made from same brand(dont remember the name) so wouldnt the quality of both be same?
I wont be banging my keyboard and stuff though.


----------



## Jixr

No, the design is quite different. the QFR-i, is much better built over the ultimate.

and I don't belive they are made by the same factory, supposivly the rapid-i is neither costar or ione


----------



## JackCY

LEDs only die when overvolted or the controller delivering power to them dies. I don't count mechanical damage.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> LEDs only die when overvolted or the controller delivering power to them dies. I don't count mechanical damage.


Static electricity can also kill them. Cherry claims that the LEDs in their RGB switches will not die nearly as often because the LED is between the switch and the PCB (not that this has much to do with the topic).


----------



## HPE1000

And there were those corsair k70s that had a bad batch of blue leds that kept failing if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, if you get too worried about failure, the only thing thats basically fail proof is a model M lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, *if you get too worried about failure,* the only thing thats basically fail proof is a model M lol.


I'll finish that sentence with what my motto was in high school: ...if you get too worried about failure, *it's easier to say "I quit".*


----------



## connectwise




----------



## adamski07

Here's my own artisan keycap. This is still wip. more details on reddit,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3avh4i/artisan_hand_crafted_1_out_of_1_artisan_keycap/


----------



## Paradigm84

Not enough participants so far for the KOTQ competition, I'll give it until the end of the month, but after that I'll look at postponing it indefinitely.

Thread is here if anyone else wants to submit their board:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561760/keyboard-of-the-quarter-q2-2015-april-june


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not enough participants so far for the KOTQ competition, I'll give it until the end of the month, but after that I'll look at postponing it indefinitely.
> 
> Thread is here if anyone else wants to submit their board:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561760/keyboard-of-the-quarter-q2-2015-april-june


I don't have anything to enter at the moment, but I am working on it . I just need to source $90.31 for a PCB and stabilizers. There is no way it will be done in time for this KOTQ competition, but probably the next one.


----------



## connectwise

You mean there's a chance my keyboard can enter and win unopposed?










Sweeett


----------



## Jixr

I'll toss one of mine in, see what spare parts I have laying around lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Ill join. Let me figure something out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You mean there's a chance my keyboard can enter and win unopposed?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeett


The competition needs at least 3 entrants to go ahead.

Also I need some eye bleach.


----------



## HPE1000

Para do you know what month I won with my filco mj2? I think it was in 2014 but I just cant find it. I am trying to decide if that board is eligible to win again. Since winning I have changed the case, keycaps, switches, and yeah. The only thing that remains in the pcb and plate. halp


----------



## Paradigm84

January 2014, the list of winners is in the original post.

And if you've changed all of that stuff, I'd consider it sufficiently dissimilar to be counted as a different board.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> January 2014, the list of winners is in the original post.
> 
> And if you've changed all of that stuff, I'd consider it sufficiently dissimilar to be counted as a different board.


Danke

I got pictures. Hopefully they aren't terrible.

Pics because has to be hosted on OCN:


----------



## connectwise

Dat black on black keycaps is one of the best theme I reckon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The competition needs at least 3 entrants to go ahead.
> 
> Also I need some eye bleach.


----------



## kbros

HPE will win, but I'll join. Setting up photo quip now


----------



## wes1099

Maybe I will throw something random together. Maybe I will come up with something to do to my infinity. My quickfire TK does not have switches in it at the moment and there isn't much to do to a model M.


----------



## JoshuaB123

I'm on a tablet and can't access this forum thing, but I do have a Razed BlackWidow Chroma and I do want to get a Chroma Mamba soon


----------



## Jixr

look out hpe, i'm coming for ya.


----------



## kbros

That gif sold it omg.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

If I had my Pok3r with planned mods I'd enter, but I'm still waiting on it to be delivered.


----------



## kbros

Here's mine. I'll xpost to the comp thread.

Poker X

Lubed & Stickered Vintage MX Blacks
Low pro vortex cast aluminum case.
Vortex WoB Doubleshots
Purple Doubleshot LOD ESC Key
Clipped stabilizers
(have a nice sleeved cable coming in the mail but it aint here yet dangit)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Shoutout to vortex for the sideways spacebar and incorrect row "<" key!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> look out hpe, i'm coming for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




That pink case matches so well.


----------



## kbros

1001 posts yay


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I had to paint it twice, the first pink I chose was too dark, sanded and resprayed with a bubble gum pink and it looks much better.


----------



## wes1099

Tomorrow I'm ordering Nerd 60 PCB along with some diodes. I need to make a trip to the hardware store to pick up some stuff to assemble the bamboo case i'm working on, then I need to order the standoffs from amazon. Gateron black switches from massdrop should be here within a week or two along with some keycaps. Entire project should be ready to go before the next keyboard of the quarter competition.


----------



## Standards

Ended up getting in the kc60 drop. Oh well. I'm looking forward to gaterons.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Ended up getting in the kc60 drop. Oh well. I'm looking forward to gaterons.


It's a really good deal. I talked my friend into getting it because he was looking for a 60.


----------



## Standards

It's a pretty ridiculous deal really, considering everything it comes with. I shouldn't really have gotten it since I just modded my clears in my pok3r, but oh well.


----------



## Blaise170

When will this competition close? I need to paint a board then I can probably enter it.


----------



## kbros

^ Ends at the end of the month.


----------



## kbros

Also now that I remembered it ends at the end of the month, I still have time to finish my data911 build. Can I swap out my poker x entry for that when it's done?


----------



## wes1099

Looks like my bamboo case project is going to have to wait a while. A friend offered to sell me his old aluminum case for $35 shipped which is a pretty good deal. If Gon ships fast enough I think I might be able to finish my Nerd 60 in time for this quarter's competition. Massdrop just shipped my Gateron black switches this morning and they should be here soon. The case should be here in 3-5 days and I am ordering from Gon right now.


----------



## Jixr

when i ordered from gon i got my stuff in 2 biz days which was amazing coming from south korea to the us.

His stuff is expensive and shipping is high, but its worth it.
( also don't forget resistors if you want to add in LED's )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when i ordered from gon i got my stuff in 2 biz days which was amazing coming from south korea to the us.
> 
> His stuff is expensive and shipping is high, but its worth it.
> ( also don't forget resistors if you want to add in LED's )


Yeah, I made sure to get resistors. I did not get LEDs though, mainly becasue I can get them for cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when i ordered from gon i got my stuff in 2 biz days which was amazing coming from south korea to the us.
> 
> His stuff is expensive and shipping is high, but its worth it.
> ( also don't forget resistors if you want to add in LED's )


Question about buying from Gon. To pay I just send him money via paypal right? It says that I am paying via 'Bank wire' but it provides me with an email address.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Question about buying from Gon. To pay I just send him money via paypal right? It says that I am paying via 'Bank wire' but it provides me with an email address.


yeah thats how i did ( via paypal ) i didn't have any problems.

It sounds a little sketchy, but its probably the easiest way for him to bill and collect money ( running online e-stores is not cheap nor easy to set up )


----------



## Jixr

since i've been using 'whatpulse' at work, i've just hit 3,000,000 key inputs. ( been running it for about six months )

I've hit my esc key the most 376,000 times followed by my spacebar in a close second, and third is my 'e' key with 275,000 inputs.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> since i've been using 'whatpulse' at work, i've just hit 3,000,000 key inputs. ( been running it for about six months )
> 
> I've hit my esc key the most 376,000 times followed by my spacebar in a close second, and third is my 'e' key with 275,000 inputs.


I have it on my desktop but it is scattered into pieces at the moment. Last I checked, nearly half of my 100,000 key presses were from WASDE.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> since i've been using 'whatpulse' at work, i've just hit 3,000,000 key inputs. ( been running it for about six months )
> 
> I've hit my esc key the most 376,000 times followed by my spacebar in a close second, and third is my 'e' key with 275,000 inputs.


I just installed it on my desktop, and so far I have more mouse clicks than keypresses on my keyboard. I have so many clicks because I have been playing CS:GO all day and I click alot in that game. My most used key so far today is the '1' key (because I have been trying to guess login info to origin for a while).

EDIT: It will be interesting to see how many keypresses I accumulate once I go back to school.


----------



## wes1099

Interesting. I ordered a few things from mechanicalkeyboards.com this morning and it still says that my payment 'requires review'. I hope nothing gets delayed because I really want to finish my project for the KOTQ competition.


----------



## kbros

Finished my real project I want to enter into the competition. I might take some pics tonight.


----------



## wes1099

UPS just updated the expected delivery time for my switches and it looks like I won't be able to finish the board for this quarter's competition. On the bright side, I got a call from gon and he said he can ship my stuff on Monday if my payment makes it through I time.


----------



## confed

I was disappointed in the QC of the latest Massdrop keycaps I received but it still allowed me to finish off my Poker 2 the way I wanted.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I was disappointed in the QC of the latest Massdrop keycaps I received but it still allowed me to finish off my Poker 2 the way I wanted.


Nice! Massdrop has been kinda chaotic recently in the mechanical keyboards department with all the drops that have been going on recently.


----------



## wes1099

In case anyone didn't know, OCN has a WhatPulse team that you can join. We are currently ranked 10th for keystrokes, 9th for mouse clicks, 3rd for network bandwidth, and 2nd for uptime. To join you have to go to http://whatpulse.org/my/#teams click join a team, search for OCN or overclock, and there is a team called OCN - Overclock.net


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> In case anyone didn't know, OCN has a WhatPulse team that you can join. We are currently ranked 10th for keystrokes, 9th for mouse clicks, 3rd for network bandwidth, and 2nd for uptime. To join you have to go to http://whatpulse.org/my/#teams click join a team, search for OCN or overclock, and there is a team called OCN - Overclock.net


Just joined. This should be really interesting.


----------



## wes1099

Is geekhack getting DDoS'ed or something? I haven't been able to get to their website all day


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is geekhack getting DDoS'ed or something? I haven't been able to get to their website all day


since yesterday. Here's a discussion on reddit for the hacker's reson why he ddosed GH.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3bcdmg/the_reason_for_geekhacks_ddos/


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> since yesterday. Here's a discussion on reddit for the hacker's reson why he ddosed GH.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3bcdmg/the_reason_for_geekhacks_ddos/


Yeah I just saw that... What a waste of time, money, and electricity to take down a harmless site full of innocent nerds.


----------



## connectwise

Special place in hell for these people.


----------



## BoredErica




----------



## Blaise170

Here is a copy/paste from my DT post.

From what I've seen, it was a DDoS but I can't confirm it. It was sent from an Amazon EC2 server. Geekhack posted this info:



Then, from Reddit, I've found this info:



And the video that people have been discussing:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And finally, the "ultimatum" that was given to GH because they are hating on him for DDoSing the site:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> In case anyone didn't know, OCN has a WhatPulse team that you can join. We are currently ranked 10th for keystrokes, 9th for mouse clicks, 3rd for network bandwidth, and 2nd for uptime. To join you have to go to http://whatpulse.org/my/#teams click join a team, search for OCN or overclock, and there is a team called OCN - Overclock.net


Here's the setup guide for anyone interested in using WhatPulse:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1012406/ocn-whatpulse-setup-guide-and-faq


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here's the setup guide for anyone interested in using WhatPulse:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1012406/ocn-whatpulse-setup-guide-and-faq


Oh cool. I did not know that existed. Thanks!


----------



## kbros

Finished my custom data911. Going to update my contest entry to this instead of my Poker.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wes1099

I just got an email from Gon with 'tracking info' and I have absolutely no idea how on earth it works, but at least I know it is shipping. Turns out I screwed up my order with mechanicalkeyboards.com and I have to cancel it and re-submit it tomorrow when they are open again.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finished my custom data911. Going to update my contest entry to this instead of my Poker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I think that is one of the most unique keyboard builds I have ever seen on OCN. Did you remove the rubber sheet that sits over the switches to make them water resistant?


----------



## Jixr

that kinda stuff is why i stay away from reddit's keyboard section and geekhack.

childish bantering and elitism galore.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that kinda stuff is why i stay away from reddit's keyboard section and geekhack.
> 
> childish bantering and elitism galore.


I only go to /r/mechanicalkeyboards for the pictures. Sometimes I get some cool ideas from reddit too, but I usually do not post there. On geekhack I go to the making stuff together section for tips/help with custom DIY projects because there are a lot of people with great information. Other than that, I don't do anything on geekhack.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finished my custom data911. Going to update my contest entry to this instead of my Poker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How irritating is the weird layout? I am considering buying one of these off of ebay, but the layout might bother me.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nice. I think that is one of the most unique keyboard builds I have ever seen on OCN. Did you remove the rubber sheet that sits over the switches to make them water resistant?


Oh yes I removed that thing. The layout is annoying, the home button is right of the backspace so you'll go to backspace and end up at the beginning of the sentence. The 1 key is weird and long but not too bad. Enter and left shift are fine to use. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kbros

I spend 90% of my time on r/mk. I love the community and reddit is a much better way to use a forum than GH or this site.


----------



## Blaise170

I find the four forums all have their different uses. I enjoy Geekhack as they seem to be the most readily available for helping with stuff, though they can be elitist at times. I like r/mk as it is by and large the largest community due to the breadth of Reddit as a whole, but I also find it childish most of the time. OCN is good for it's broader spectrum of computer related things. And DT has a mature community for the most part, but there are too few people there that it seems dead most of the time.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I spend 90% of my time on r/mk. I love the community and reddit is a much better way to use a forum than GH or this site.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I find the four forums all have their different uses. I enjoy Geekhack as they seem to be the most readily available for helping with stuff, though they can be elitist at times. I like r/mk as it is by and large the largest community due to the breadth of Reddit as a whole, but I also find it childish most of the time. OCN is good for it's broader spectrum of computer related things. And DT has a mature community for the most part, but there are too few people there that it seems dead most of the time.


Yeah, the /r/mk community is nice. As long as you do not post anything controversial everything is well. Too many people on geekhack are incredibly critical. The only part of geekhack I find helpful is the 'making stuff together' section. Some of the stickied threads on GH have some good information too. I agree that Deskthority has a mature community, but the only time I end up there is when it comes up on google. I agree that /r/mk is childish at times, but I just disregard the childish posts.


----------



## kbros

I like the classifieds on GH. I can usually find specific things on there that I wouldn't find on /r/mechmarket. I primarily use mechmarket for selling though.


----------



## 24Valvole

I just bought some springs from Massdrop to make my Poker II's Clears into Ergo Clears. In the meantime, I have been using it at my new job and I find myself really missing the navigation keys now that I am doing Linux command line operations way more than I did at my old job. I think it's time for a TKL. Should I go for a Novatouch and try out some Topres, or stick to what I know and get the V80 with MX Clears I see on MD? I also like the 75% layout like my Monterey K110/SIIG Minitouch, but I missed out on the MD for the Keycool 75%. Where else can I find new mechanical 75% keyboards? Decisions, decisions...

n00b question, but are there any DIY TKL kits that include everything BUT the switches and keycaps? I'm considering harvesting the Monterey Blues from my Chicony. It's barely used but the case is a creaky piece of junk. Keycaps would be hard to come by as well, but IIRC Matias is selling Alps-compatible keycaps now.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I just bought some springs from Massdrop to make my Poker II's Clears into Ergo Clears. In the meantime, I have been using it at my new job and I find myself really missing the navigation keys now that I am doing Linux command line operations way more than I did at my old job. I think it's time for a TKL. Should I go for a Novatouch and try out some Topres, or stick to what I know and get the V80 with MX Clears I see on MD? I also like the 75% layout like my Monterey K110/SIIG Minitouch, but I missed out on the MD for the Keycool 75%. Where else can I find new mechanical 75% keyboards? Decisions, decisions...
> 
> n00b question, but are there any DIY TKL kits that include everything BUT the switches and keycaps? I'm considering harvesting the Monterey Blues from my Chicony. It's barely used but the case is a creaky piece of junk. Keycaps would be hard to come by as well, but IIRC Matias is selling Alps-compatible keycaps now.


The only alps compatible DIY PCB I know of is the infinity keyboard, but it is a 60% board. If you want to try something new you could get a novatouch and return it if you don't like it. With 75% boards, don't forget that most of them have a non-standard layout and will not be easy to find keycaps for. You could also get a fully programmable 60% and make a custom layout that includes navigation keys. On my infinity keyboard I made *this* layout that includes navigation keys and it works wonderfully for the stuff I do in the command line.


----------



## Blaise170

SMK "Monterey" Blues are NOT Alps compatible. There are no PCBs currently on the market that support SMK switches. There are a few Alps PCBs that are available such as the Infinity, Matias60, and Kingsaver.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> SMK "Monterey" Blues are NOT Alps compatible. There are no PCBs currently on the market that support SMK switches. There are a few Alps PCBs that are available such as the Infinity, Matias60, and Kingsaver.


Is the incompatibility due to the former factor, pin location, etc?


----------



## Blaise170

Housing is all wrong and the pins don't line up. I just took a picture with an MX-compatible, Alps-compatible, and SMK-compatible switch. SMK is on the left, Alps in the middle, MX on the right.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Housing is all wrong and the pins don't line up. I just took a picture with an MX-compatible, Alps-compatible, and SMK-compatible switch. SMK is on the left, Alps in the middle, MX on the right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Massive image


Where do you get all your vintage keyboards? You have so many of them!

On a seperate note, I am gonna have the biggest n3rdgasm this week with all the keyboard parts I have coming. Best part is that I get to do lots of soldering, and I love soldering


----------



## kbros

So I traded the data911 I just finished for a model M. Right after I entered it in the KOTQ. What do? Does it still count or naw? Cuz I _did_ build it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Where do you get all your vintage keyboards? You have so many of them!
> 
> On a seperate note, I am gonna have the biggest n3rdgasm this week with all the keyboard parts I have coming. Best part is that I get to do lots of soldering, and I love soldering


Too much eBay sniping. Trying to get rid of most of my keyboards now, as I realized that I have too many and really need to stop buying a bunch of things to collect dust. On the other hand, I've turned to collecting switches as you can see in my signature.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Too much eBay sniping. Trying to get rid of most of my keyboards now, as I realized that I have too many and really need to stop buying a bunch of things to collect dust. On the other hand, I've turned to collecting switches as you can see in my signature.


Maybe I will do some eBay sniping sometime. I also need to go on another thrift store run. I haven't been to them in a few months.

I am really hoping my stuff from gon gets here fast like it did for jixr, because I'm super bored.


----------



## Standards

Ebay sniping is really worthwhile if you're dedicated to sifting through pages. I found a type heaven and a KUL ES87 from this one guy that was selling both with some nice PBTs switched out to them for under 100 each. I sold the type heaven but I'm keeping the ES87 just in case I want a tkl to use one day.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I traded the data911 I just finished for a model M. Right after I entered it in the KOTQ. What do? Does it still count or naw? Cuz I _did_ build it.


I don't see why it wouldn't count, but Paradigm84 would be the best person to ask.


----------



## Paradigm84

This time I'll let it count, but I might change that rule in the future, I don't really want people entering boards they haven't had for months.


----------



## wes1099

My gateron switches are an hour away from my house and UPS has the delivery scheduled for wednesday. I'm gonna be a little salty if they just let it sit there and wait.

Does anyone know if either Gon's PCBs or the vortex aluminum cases come with screws to attach them to a case?


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Housing is all wrong and the pins don't line up. I just took a picture with an MX-compatible, Alps-compatible, and SMK-compatible switch. SMK is on the left, Alps in the middle, MX on the right.


Dangit. Oh well, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> My gateron switches are an hour away from my house and UPS has the delivery scheduled for wednesday. I'm gonna be a little salty if they just let it sit there and wait.
> 
> Does anyone know if either Gon's PCBs or the vortex aluminum cases come with screws to attach them to a case?


I've never heard of a case not coming with hardware.

And I feel your pain with shipping. I'm currently trying to figure out where a $500 purchase is that fedex has had in my city since last thursday, and no one can tell me when to expect it to be delivered. ( and it has to be signed for, so knowing my luck i'll come home to a note on my door saying they will try again tomorrow )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've never heard of a case not coming with hardware.
> 
> And I feel your pain with shipping. I'm currently trying to figure out where a $500 purchase is that fedex has had in my city since last thursday, and no one can tell me when to expect it to be delivered. ( and it has to be signed for, so knowing my luck i'll come home to a note on my door saying they will try again tomorrow )


Massdrop had the case I am getting a while ago and the massdrop staff guy said that you have to reuse the screws from the original case, but I have no original case. I find it hard to believe that it would not one with screws, but I might just order some just in case because I can get 100 4mm M2 screws for $4 from Amazon with prime shipping. I have ever so many shipments coming from so many different carriers that it is hard to keep track of them...


----------



## Jixr

GH being down is not a good thing with all the money thats in that site on group buys. I'd been advocating some changes in the site for awhile, but that all fell on deaf ears.

and if you don't get screws, be sure you get the right thread, otherwise you could strip the mounting points or crack the alum.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> GH being down is not a good thing with all the money thats in that site on group buys. I'd been advocating some changes in the site for awhile, but that all fell on deaf ears.
> 
> and if you don't get screws, be sure you get the right thread, otherwise you could strip the mounting points or crack the alum.


It is nearly impossible to find m2 screws with anything other than a 0.4mm thread, so I assume that is what I am supposed to get. According to this strange tracking site, my shipment from Gon boards it's flight in 6 hours and will be in NY tomorrow morning, so it will probably get here by Thursday. My case should also be here by thursday, and switches should arrive tomorrow, followed by screws on wednesday. Looks like I will finish my project right at the end of the KOTQ competition. At least that gives me plenty of time to figure out what I am going to do for LEDs.


----------



## adamski07

"Our 8+ year relationship with our datacenter provider was terminated today. When we have a plan, we'll let you know..." from Larry on geekhack facebook group.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> "Our 8+ year relationship with our datacenter provider was terminated today. When we have a plan, we'll let you know..." from Larry on geekhack facebook group.


Uh oh. What about all the people that poured their wallets into geekhack group buys? How will they be able to see what is happening?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Uh oh. What about all the people that poured their wallets into geekhack group buys? How will they be able to see what is happening?


My thoughts exactly! There's a lot of money moving around through GH. Have thought about joining group buys a few times since I joined not too long ago but the wait times + no guarantee + Jixr's experience have always made me think twice


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> My thoughts exactly! There's a lot of money moving around through GH. Have thought about joining group buys a few times since I joined not too long ago but the wait times + no guarantee + Jixr's experience have always made me think twice


There are a few people on GH that are really good with their group buys, but there are also lots of people who are really slow with their group buys. The only group buys I have wanted to join have ended before I even knew about them...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> There are a few people on GH that are really good with their group buys, but there are also lots of people who are really slow with their group buys. The only group buys I have wanted to join have ended before I even knew about them...


That is true. Didn't mean to imply that all of them are untrustworthy. And I'm in the same boat as you. All the ones I wanted had already ended. Met a nice fella on GH as well and actually got to go to his place so my gf could test out which switches she liked the best. Thank goodness she didn't pick the topres, for the sake of my wallet of course







.

Also bought an artisan cap. but the exchange rates and delivery charges really making buying one expensive


----------



## Jixr

yeah, people handing money over to strangers, through a site that can be shut down by a kid is not a good thing.

Though not everyone in GB's are bad, Ivan is probably the best, solid dude.


----------



## Blaise170

To be fair, it was some kid who committed a felony attack against the site. When you aren't a huge site there isn't much you can do to mitigate such attacks without throwing more money at DoS/DDoS protection.


----------



## connectwise

Do we actually know who done the attack, as in who he is in real life, other than that image off reddit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Uh oh. What about all the people that poured their wallets into geekhack group buys? How will they be able to see what is happening?


Damn I feel bad for those people, hopefully things will be fine after the site's rebuilt.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This time I'll let it count, but I might change that rule in the future, I don't really want people entering boards they haven't had for months.


I think requiring a timestamp should be a thing just to fix that. If it is less than 2 weeks old I think it should count. Thanks for letting me stay in


----------



## Jixr

afaik, the site didn't loose any data, it was just a simple ddos, and the owners pulled the site until futher notice when they can re-host the site with someone with better security systems in place.


----------



## Blaise170

GUYS GUYS GUYS

I have a keyboard coming with Alps SKCM Blue switches.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do we actually know who done the attack, as in who he is in real life, other than that image off reddit?
> Damn I feel bad for those people, hopefully things will be fine after the site's rebuilt.


No, and that information probably won't be released due to law enforcement investigations. We do know some information such as YouTube account though.


----------



## Jixr

i know one GB is seriously going to be hurting from this, one i'm in the org. was out for months, and finally came around and was starting to do shipments and work out proxys and things, and its probably going to be set back another few months to get things re-sorted out.


----------



## Canis-X

Just a shame that one person can ruin a community like that.....damn shame!


----------



## kbros

Hopefully shadovveds gateron pbt gb works out as planned. Invoices were already sent out so it should be ok.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> I have a keyboard coming with Alps SKCM Blue switches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have that same keyboard. I even have the PC and monitor that it came with. It's an NEC 8088 clone with a 20 MB HDD, and it runs DOS 3.20. It was my family's first PC. I fired it up a couple of years ago and it booted with no problem.

I'd take a picture, but it's a bit filthy at the moment.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> I have that same keyboard. I even have the PC and monitor that it came with. It's an NEC 8088 clone with a 20 MB HDD, and it runs DOS 3.20. It was my family's first PC. I fired it up a couple of years ago and it booted with no problem.
> 
> I'd take a picture, but it's a bit filthy at the moment.


You're lucky. If that keyboard is the DC-2014 or DC-3014 you are sitting on some really rare keyswitches.


----------



## wes1099

Gon is amazing. I don't even care about the $25.60 shipping anymore. Gon had my stuff on a plane to New York first thing yesterday morning and it's gonna be here soon


----------



## Jixr

yeah, his shipping is amazing, and the pcb's are the best quality i've seen


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> To be fair, it was some kid who committed a felony attack against the site. When you aren't a huge site there isn't much you can do to mitigate such attacks without throwing more money at DoS/DDoS protection.


Yeah, sadly I doubt GH will ever be able to afford DDoS protection.


----------



## wes1099

Looks like my case might be delayed, it might not arrive until Thursday







. I was hoping that my switches would get here today so I could lube them while I wait for everything else, but UPS is just taking their time and my switches are still in the same place they have been for the past 2 days. For LEDs I can't decide between white or UV, what do you guys think?


----------



## roflcopter159

Not really on topic, but it doesn't surprise me at all that the people who make the most posts (so the most typing) are the ones in the mechanical keyboard club. I was away from OCN for a week or two and I came back to 200+ from you guys with 2nd place coming in at about 50


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> LEDs I can't decide between white or UV, what do you guys think?


awhile back i looked into uv led's, but i couldn't find any 3mm flangeless or square with out them being prohibitively expensive. ( true uv ones, not purple )
White is always classic though.

Or get some sip sockets for easy led swapping.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> awhile back i looked into uv led's, but i couldn't find any 3mm flangeless or square with out them being prohibitively expensive. ( true uv ones, not purple )
> White is always classic though.
> 
> Or get some sip sockets for easy led swapping.


I am definitely getting SIP sockets, I just need to decide on LEDs. I just looked and I can't find true UV 3mm flangeless LEDs either. I am probably going to go with white. Depending on if the side leds are mounted to the top or the bottom of the board, I might order some of those too.


----------



## Jixr

on your gon, the leds will be mounted on the bottom.

If you're using cherry profile caps and square led's, you'll have to sand down the leds a little bit otherwise the caps will hit and rub against the leds


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The only alps compatible DIY PCB I know of is the infinity keyboard, but it is a 60% board. If you want to try something new you could get a novatouch and return it if you don't like it. With 75% boards, don't forget that most of them have a non-standard layout and will not be easy to find keycaps for. You could also get a fully programmable 60% and make a custom layout that includes navigation keys. On my infinity keyboard I made *this* layout that includes navigation keys and it works wonderfully for the stuff I do in the command line.


I'll give that a try for now. I've never tried programming my Poker II before. Having to use a function layer for navigation/arrow keys theoretically should force me to make fewer typos, but it really hasn't! As for unconventional layouts, I'm typing on a Monterey K110 (SIIG Minitouch) right now, so nothing new there! Sadly my beloved Monterey switches are too loud and snappy for work.

Anywho, I shelled out for the Novatouch. From MD I've ordered up some springs for my Poker II's Clears and a Ducky PBT keyset for my Novatouch.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> on your gon, the leds will be mounted on the bottom.
> 
> If you're using cherry profile caps and square led's, you'll have to sand down the leds a little bit otherwise the caps will hit and rub against the leds


On ebay I found 100 3mm flangeless white LEDs for $4.20 so I don't have to sand anything down. Last time I bought LEDs I didn't get flangeless and I had to dremel the edges down on 92 LEDs which is super boring and takes forever. I will be using cherry profile keycaps but I will be restricted to using blanks if I stick with the split backspace and split right shift like I have on my infinity. I really like having backspace on the \ | key and the split right shift lets me have arrows and a right shift at the same time which is nice, but it is impossible to find a keycap set that has legends to match my layout. I ordered some thick black PBT cherry profile blacks by vortex on massdrop, and I am just going to use a 1u key instead of a 1.75u key on the larger half of the split right shift. I would do anything for a blank version of the keycap set that Gon uses in his videos, but I doubt that will ever happen.

When I ordered from mechanicalkeyboards.com I chose 3 day shipping, and my stuff still hasn't left their local post office... I will not be a happy camper if I end up with a finished keyboard and have to wait on the case...


----------



## BoredErica

I'm still in a state of limbo regarding my keyboard. The GH site being brought down just made everything worse.


----------



## Blaise170

There are at least signs of life at GH now though. They are just working on finding a new host.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> There are at least signs of life at GH now though. They are just working on finding a new host.


That's good to hear!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> There are at least signs of life at GH now though. They are just working on finding a new host.


Right now I just hope I actually walk out with a keyboard I paid for, lol.

No Kmac plate schematics = people don't want Winkelyess PCB = GB fail but at least I can still use Gon's PCB and get something working.


----------



## BobBobFSGG

Are there any other custom (Korean or else) 75% keyboards in existence, besides Duck Octagon and various MX-Mini reiterations (Gon's, Spirit's or w/e, etc)?

All those Noopoo Choc Mini/Nano 75s, /Keycool 84/Hero, Deck/TG3 82, KBT Race/2 are kinda sucky. I wonder if there are any quality 75% boars that worth getting.


----------



## 98uk

Hi chaps, nyone got any advice for me.

My A key is seriously intermittent now and doesn't register about a 3rd of the times I touch it. It's the only key that does this.

My board is an original Filco Mjestouch bought in 2011. I have tried cleaning the board, but to no avail.

I don't wnt to scrap it and buy nother because, apart from the A key, everything else is perfect. Anyone know how I can repair it or what I cn try?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hi chaps, nyone got any advice for me.
> 
> My A key is seriously intermittent now and doesn't register about a 3rd of the times I touch it. It's the only key that does this.
> 
> My board is an original Filco Mjestouch bought in 2011. I have tried cleaning the board, but to no avail.
> 
> I don't wnt to scrap it and buy nother because, apart from the A key, everything else is perfect. Anyone know how I can repair it or what I cn try?


Having the same issue with my Filco.









I think you might have to try re-soldering the switch, or if that fails, solder in a new switch.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobBobFSGG*
> 
> Are there any other custom (Korean or else) 75% keyboards in existence, besides Duck Octagon and various MX-Mini reiterations (Gon's, Spirit's or w/e, etc)?
> 
> All those Noopoo Choc Mini/Nano 75s, /Keycool 84/Hero, Deck/TG3 82, KBT Race/2 are kinda sucky. I wonder if there are any quality 75% boars that worth getting.


Isn't the lightsaver a 75% (at least in size)? I'm waiting for the V2 to go forward (this month is the tentative start date) and get that!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Having the same issue with my Filco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might have to try re-soldering the switch, or if that fails, solder in a new switch.


You're UK based, TheKeyboardCo just sent me this (I purchased from them in 2011!)
Quote:


> Sorry to hear you're having problems, I would guess the switches solder joint has pushed away from the circuit board, it's relatively easy to fix, you can just solder across the break but this may break again, or the permanent fix is to solder a piece of wire from the switches solder joint to the next solder joint in the circuit.
> 
> You'll need to open the keyboard to do this remove the screws from the underside of your keyboard, 1 under the OK sticker and the two other screws that are visible.
> The back of the front fascia is now loose, unclip the front, the clips at the front are quite stiff, you'll need to force something between the case along the seem, use a phone opening tool, plectrum, butter knife or similar. Once unclipped the front fascia should lift away.
> There are no internal screws just lift up the main board and turn it over.
> 
> Now while looking at the 'A' switches solder joints press the 'A' switch quite hard if one of the solder joints is pushing away from the board you should see it move, solder a piece of wire from that solder joint, follow it's track on the circuit board to the next solder joint and solder the other end of the wire to that solder joint.
> 
> That should have fixed it.
> 
> We can do this for you but we would charge £25.00+VAT to repair and return your keyboard and you'd need to send it to us.
> 
> If your not sure where to solder, send me a photo of the rear of your keyboard and I'll mark it for you.


----------



## Blaise170

They seriously charge 25£ to reflow the solder?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> They seriously charge 25£ to reflow the solder?


Well, that's the labour cost.

I have not got a soldering kit... so not sure I have another option?


----------



## Paradigm84

When I contacted them I was told:
Quote:


> To replace switches we charge £20.00+VAT + £5.00+VAT per switch + £4.00+VAT carriage to send your keyboard back to you, and you'd need to send your keyboard to us.


So that's around $45 + cost of shipping to them for a single switch replacement.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Well, that's the labour cost.
> 
> I have not got a soldering kit... so not sure I have another option?


You can get a cheap soldering iron for like £10, it's not going to be fantastic, but it will be enough to resolder a switch.


----------



## wes1099

According to USPS my case just teleported onto a truck and should be here soon. Switches also get here today so I can lube them while waiting for PCB. PCB and other stuff from Gon seems to be stuck in New York (maybe customs?).


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can get a cheap soldering iron for like £10, it's not going to be fantastic, but it will be enough to resolder a switch.


I know, but I don't the skills nor time. I also have no money right now.

I'm working non-stop, was travelling for work yesterday since 3.30am to 10pm... so literally no time.

Also I don't want to fully break it


----------



## Paradigm84

New keycaps arrived yesterday:



Also, there aren't enough entries for the KOTQ, so I'm going to suspend it for now, hopefully in a few months it can come back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I know, but I don't the skills nor time. I also have no money right now.
> 
> I'm working non-stop, was travelling for work yesterday since 3.30am to 10pm... so literally no time.
> 
> Also I don't want to fully break it


Ah, in that case, the only thing I can suggest is to see if anyone in here could fix it for you if you shipped it to them.


----------



## kbros

Sad, maybe it'll just be twice a year then. Everyone can work hard to finish their best builds and then we can have a big competition.


----------



## Blaise170

That wouldn't be a bad idea. Especially since a lot of people don't have enough boards to enter one every month.


----------



## Paradigm84

We'll see, maybe I'll try another KOTQ in September and see how many entries we get for that.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Sad, maybe it'll just be twice a year then. Everyone can work hard to finish their best builds and then we can have a big competition.


If it is only 2 times a year the OCN store will probably be back and selling OCN keycaps. I might be able to buy one before I win one


----------



## wes1099

So I wake up and check to see where my order from gon is, and it says it is still in new York. I go to the pool for an hour, and when I get home there is a note saying my package from gon has failed to be delivered because nobody was there to sign for it. I guess I am going to the post office today.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, that's one of the issues, the less interest there is for the competition, the more likely it is that the keycaps will stop being a competition exclusive, which makes them less special, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Blaise170

What you _really_ need is to get some Alps-compatible OCN keycaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

The OCN distributor had the old ones for a long time after the Cherry MX ones sold out, I wouldn't personally see the point in getting any new ones made because less than 10 people would probably buy them.


----------



## Canis-X

I would buy four of them right now! One for each my mechs.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the issues, the less interest there is for the competition, the more likely it is that the keycaps will stop being a competition exclusive, which makes them less special, at least in my eyes.


Maybe they could bring back the OCN space bar and it could be exclusively for the competition.

I just got my package from gon, and WOW those resistors are tiny. It will be interesting soldering 63 of them.


----------



## Jixr

What i did was use tweezers to hold the resistors, tap the end with the iron, to tack them in place, then solder the other end, and press it flat and button up the first end.


----------



## Blaise170

Not understanding what you just said lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What i did was use tweezers to hold the resistors, tap the end with the iron, to tack them in place, then solder the other end, and press it flat and button up the first end.


Thats what I do as well for SMD parts.

I then usually go back to the first side and heat the solder back up and push down to flatten them even more.


----------



## adamski07

Just finished my keycap and working on different a colorway atm. Didn't expect it would look like a burning charcoal

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> What i did was use tweezers to hold the resistors, tap the end with the iron, to tack them in place, then solder the other end, and press it flat and button up the first end.


OK, I will do that. Slightly noob question, but do the resistors for in switch LEDs go on the top or the bottom of the PCB? Next to each switch there are pads that that look like this on the bottom of the PCB:


Spoiler: Warning: Image






And then there are pads that look like this on the top of the PCB:


Spoiler: Warning: Image


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> OK, I will do that. Slightly noob question, but do the resistors for in switch LEDs go on the top or the bottom of the PCB? Next to each switch there are pads that that look like this on the bottom of the PCB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are pads that look like this on the top of the PCB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image


Never mind. I remembered I have a multimeter and I think I got it figured out. The pads on the front of the board are for LEDs that go almost under the switch and shine through a clear casing, and the pads on the back k are for the resistors. Since the switches to not block access to the resistors I am going to solder switches and make sure I can type words before I bother with LEDs.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Maybe they could bring back the OCN space bar and it could be exclusively for the competition.


Not my decision, but we'll see what they decide.


----------



## Jixr

yeah you got it.

Lucky, you got a white/blue one, my was white/black.


----------



## wes1099

Just finished soldering switches and putting on keycaps. The keycaps took forever because Vortex sends their keycaps in a big plastic bag all scrambled up and I got blanks, so it took me forever to figure out which keys went on which row. My LEDs will get here in 3 weeks, and SIP sockets arrive in 4 days. Sometime I will solder resistors for LEDs, but not right now. I have spent around 5 hours on keyboard and I need a break.

EDIT: Just went to press my 'six' key and it does not work... I should probably fix that...


----------



## kbros

Can confirm trying to put on vortex blanks is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## BoredErica

GH just loaded for me, so I'm assuming the site's back.


----------



## Thready

I have an issue with the premise of this thread. "Because saving money is boring."

I have a $120 Corsair Vengeance MX Brown and I do a lot of writing. I do so much writing that I can easily go through a rubber dome keyboard in about 2 months. I've had this for about a year and it's been the best keyboard I ever owned. So a $120 investment a year ago has probably cost the same as going through a bunch of rubber dome keyboards over the course of a year.

And by the way, MX red and MX blues are the spawn of Satan. Now strike me down with all of your hate!!! (But seriously I can't stand either)


----------



## wes1099

Maybe my 6 key would work if I soldered it...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I have an issue with the premise of this thread. "Because saving money is boring."
> 
> I have a $120 Corsair Vengeance MX Brown and I do a lot of writing. I do so much writing that I can easily go through a rubber dome keyboard in about 2 months. I've had this for about a year and it's been the best keyboard I ever owned. So a $120 investment a year ago has probably cost the same as going through a bunch of rubber dome keyboards over the course of a year.
> 
> And by the way, MX red and MX blues are the spawn of Satan. Now strike me down with all of your hate!!! (But seriously I can't stand either)


Well there are those who spend $1000 on an industrial SSK and $200 keycaps. Also, I was on Reddit the other day and some guy was arguing that rubber domes last longer. Here is the conversation:


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well there are those who spend $1000 on an industrial SSK and $200 keycaps. Also, I was on Reddit the other day and some guy was arguing that rubber domes last longer. Here is the conversation:


LOL!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Maybe my 6 key would work if I soldered it...


lol


----------



## andom

Both of my babies!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well there are those who spend $1000 on an industrial SSK and $200 keycaps. Also, I was on Reddit the other day and some guy was arguing that rubber domes last longer. Here is the conversation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

To be fair, I have a rubber dome keyboard that came with my Packard Bell 386 almost 20 years ago that still works. My now 4 year old used it instead of his teething ring. Rubber domes have their place. Probably going to pull it out again now that my daughter is starting to teeth as well. Hard metal corners on this K65 probably are not going to be any better on her gums than drool will be on these switches.

Edit: It has not been an exclusive keyboard... I have trashed my fair share of rubber domes...that ONE just seems to be made right.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> To be fair, I have a rubber dome keyboard that came with my Packard Bell 386 almost 20 years ago that still works. My now 4 year old used it instead of his teething ring. Rubber domes have their place. Probably going to pull it out again now that my daughter is starting to teeth as well. Hard metal corners on this K65 probably are not going to be any better on her gums than drool will be on these switches.
> 
> Edit: It has not been an exclusive keyboard... I have trashed my fair share of rubber domes...that ONE just seems to be made right.


The quality of rubber domes from pre-2000 are much better, I'll grant that. However, they also didn't use generally inferior parts to build them, a lot of them even had sliders over the domes. BTC, Keytronic, Maxi, and a few other OEMs all had slider over dome designs.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't think mechanical keyboards lasting longer than the average rubber dome keyboard is really an important advantage. For example, they cost more to begin with. You're also not going to save enough money by trashing multiple dead rubber dome keyboards to buy a mechanical keyboard. And mechanical keyboards themselves can have problems.


----------



## scorpinot

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-switch-dampeners-125pcs.html
Any Orings out there with a greater than .4mm reduction?


----------



## sakundes

Guys, I'm looking for an compact MKB that's got a numpad. not the CM storm quickfire because I hate how I must toggle the numlock to use the D-pad and the numeric keys, and not the Thermaltake meka since I hate the layout and the placement of the question mark.

hope you can help this poor bloke. TIA


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakundes*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking for an compact MKB that's got a numpad. not the CM storm quickfire because I hate how I must toggle the numlock to use the D-pad and the numeric keys, and not the Thermaltake meka since I hate the layout and the placement of the question mark.
> 
> hope you can help this poor bloke. TIA


Someone on geekhack was making a PCB that was a 60% keyboard with a numpad on the side, but I can't seem to find it since geekhack pages are not sowing up in google at the moment since they just came back online. That would require you to build the board yourself anyway, and I don't think you want that. You might just want to buy a 60% keyboard and a separate numpad if you don't like the Quickfire TK.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> To be fair, I have a rubber dome keyboard that came with my Packard Bell 386 almost 20 years ago that still works. My now 4 year old used it instead of his teething ring. Rubber domes have their place. Probably going to pull it out again now that my daughter is starting to teeth as well. Hard metal corners on this K65 probably are not going to be any better on her gums than drool will be on these switches.
> 
> Edit: It has not been an exclusive keyboard... I have trashed my fair share of rubber domes...that ONE just seems to be made right.
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of rubber domes from pre-2000 are much better, I'll grant that. However, they also didn't use generally inferior parts to build them, a lot of them even had sliders over the domes. BTC, Keytronic, Maxi, and a few other OEMs all had slider over dome designs.
Click to expand...

I did not know that was what it was called.."slider over dome" but that sounds right. Heck, it even has a thick steel plate in the basement. But honestly, even my bottom of the barrel mech (K65) has a better typing experience, and will likely out stroke the old Rubbermaid.


----------



## curly haired boy

for me, the appeal of a mech board is about the consistency of the typing experience. rubber domes undergo changes to their resistance based on usage (game a lot, and WASD will soften a LOT compared to the rest of the board).

i have a k70 RGB for my home rig, but i picked up a poseidon zx for carting around to the lab.

i have heard people having durability issues with the ZX line, but i'm not sure if it's statistically important


----------



## kbros

New daily driver until I can afford that dyesub 660c.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> New daily driver


That is clean!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-switch-dampeners-125pcs.html
> Any Orings out there with a greater than .4mm reduction?


I use el cheapo clear o-rings from ebay, two at once on QFR red. Dirt cheap as o-rings should be, unlike the $15-20 10x overpriced stuff some keyboard shops sell, one pack was enough.
Thickness don't remember, and how does it translate to reduction depends on your keys, keyboard, switches. One o-ring not enough, use two. For me two on MX Red reduce a lot and the keys register almost at the bottom which is what I like.
150pcs costs less than $2 including shipping worldwide. And they are clear so they will work with backlighting too.


----------



## confed

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get a custom cable for my Poker 2? I see Pexon doing great work and constantly posting the finished products on r/mk but I figure there has to be someone else out there? Would it still be reasonable if ordering from Pexon even though they are based in the UK?


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get a custom cable for my Poker 2? I see Pexon doing great work and constantly posting the finished products on r/mk but I figure there has to be someone else out there? Would it still be reasonable if ordering from Pexon even though they are based in the UK?


Mimic Cables. My Pok3r's cable was made there, and I love it. I had to wait a while for it, though.


----------



## Blaise170

I would make them myself but it's a lot of work unfortunately.


----------



## davcc22

so i finally got around to fixing my qucickfire xt i could have saved buying another cheaper board ugh oh well


Spoiler: Warning: bad soldering!


----------



## Jixr

I have a keyboard that has like 15 jumper wires like that, I refuse to toss it out lol.


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> New daily driver until I can afford that dyesub 660c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks amazing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Standards*
> 
> Mimic Cables. My Pok3r's cable was made there, and I love it. I had to wait a while for it, though.


I'm not a fan or purple but it looks quite nice, where did you get your keycaps?

I've got a little more money coming in now so I will be able to save up and get another keyboard in the coming weeks/month(or 2). I'm going to be getting a plank ortholinear which should be fun, does anyone have one that they have built themselves? Or any suggestions on colour scheme's etc... There are just so many ways you can do it and I can't decide.


----------



## Standards

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> I'm not a fan or purple but it looks quite nice, where did you get your keycaps?


http://keyshop.pimpmykeyboard.com/products/full-keysets/dsa-blank-sets-1


----------



## wes1099

I really want a topre board, but none of them are fully programmable and I am overly attached to my strange custom layout. If I really wanted to I could use a teensy to make a fully programmable HHKB but I am not sure I want to buy a $230 keyboard just to instantly break it open and void the warranty...


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a keyboard that has like 15 jumper wires like that, I refuse to toss it out lol.


now I've just got to order some new costar stablwiser inserts and a caps lock keycap


----------



## haiz85

yesterday i was purchasing Corsair K70 RGB (it only available in gaming version with the silly logo) with brown switch, never regred it. Love this keyboard.


Spoiler: Corsair


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Well there are those who spend $1000 on an industrial SSK and $200 keycaps. Also, I was on Reddit the other day and some guy was arguing that rubber domes last longer. Here is the conversation:


Ain't nothing wrong with what he said; Most people don't get mechanical for durability reasons.


----------



## HPE1000

After the 2nd mech keyboard purchase the durability/value argument goes out the door imo lol


----------



## fleetfeather

My $5 rubber dome board is more reliable than either of my past 3 mech boards, and I'm referencing reliability in the context of durability and build quality.

I'm over mechanical keyboards; the typing experience does not outweigh the cost outlay and hassle of needing to repair such a keystone peripheral rather than simply owning 2 or 3 $5 rubber domes and replacing them as needed.


----------



## kbros

Have fun


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> After the 2nd mech keyboard purchase the durability/value argument goes out the door imo lol


well in all fairness my 2nd board was bought because i broke my first one when taking it apart.


----------



## wes1099

A large portion of the enjoyment I get out of mechanical keyboards is all the customizing and tinkering you can do with them. I also enjoy the DIY aspect of building something myself that I can use and enjoy every day. I don't really care too much about the durability aspect because I am always careful with my hardware anyway. The only mechanical keyboard I consider to have better durability than my old rubber domes is the IBM Model M.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My $5 rubber dome board is more reliable than either of my past 3 mech boards, and I'm referencing reliability in the context of durability and build quality.
> 
> I'm over mechanical keyboards; the typing experience does not outweigh the cost outlay and hassle of needing to repair such a keystone peripheral rather than simply owning 2 or 3 $5 rubber domes and replacing them as needed.


Suit yourself. What boards did you have anyways?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> well in all fairness my 2nd board was bought because i broke my first one when taking it apart.


See!? Less longevity than domes.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> See!? Less longevity than domes.


not really as it was my screw up not the keyboard. if it was like it stopped working one day out of the blue then yes. but i screwed it up my self not the keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

I own almost 30 boards and all of them still work...


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah I have never had a keyboard die on me. The biggest problems I have had was my c key on the poker 2 repeating but I swapped out the diode and switch and it works great since.

Although I simply refuse to buy keyboards with a ton of features like macros and media buttons, leds, etc because I just see that as more points of failure. Less is more for keyboards to me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah I have never had a keyboard die on me. The biggest problems I have had was my c key on the poker 2 repeating but I swapped out the diode and switch and it works great since.
> 
> Although I simply refuse to buy keyboards with a ton of features like macros and media buttons, leds, etc because I just see that as more points of failure. Less is more for keyboards to me.


Well, for the most part they do make things convenient. But I do agree, they do add more points of failure. I've had one led on my old BWU die on me and still haven't mustered up enough effort to resolder the damned thing.


----------



## kbros

I got into this hobby for the tinkering and the feels. Idgaf about longevity, esp. since I haven't kept one board for more than a month or two before trading it for another one. And most of us that mess with keyboards know how to replace a faulty switch if need be. We're not gonna throw it away and pout.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I got into this hobby for the tinkering and the feels. Idgaf about longevity, esp. since I haven't kept one board for more than a month or two before trading it for another one. And most of us that mess with keyboards know how to replace a faulty switch if need be. We're not gonna throw it away and pout.


Yeah I don't care about longevity either. I haven't done any trading yet, but I usually end up buying a new board before the previous one shows any signs of wear or failure. I personally haven't had any issues with any of my boards themselves except for few broken stabilizer tabs on my model M but that is expected from a 28 year old keyboard I got for $20 on eBay. Most of the mechanical keyboard problems I hear about have something to do with user error anyway and not the keyboard itself. I have also heard of more boards arriving DOA than boards that fail during normal use.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

My Tai Hao Orange and Black Doubleshot PBT keycaps showed up today. Still waiting on my Pok3r to put them on though.










__
https://flic.kr/p/vDKa9r


__
https://flic.kr/p/vDKa9r
 by Vaughn Lester, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

So you're one of those people that has a mic right next to their keyboard, so when you play an online game everyone else in the sever hears *tik tik tik*

Apparently I have keycaps and a pcb in the mail today... damn near 11 months after I ordered them. GB's ftw?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So you're one of those people that has a mic right next to their keyboard, so when you play an online game everyone else in the sever hears *tik tik tik*
> 
> Apparently I have keycaps and a pcb in the mail today... damn near 11 months after I ordered them. GB's ftw?


What PCB did you get? I am still waiting on LEDs and SIP sockets to put in my Nerd 60...


----------



## Jixr

I've no idea, the orginizer apparently is giving them out to people as an 'apology' for screwing everyone over.

Not sure how that math works out, but w/e


----------



## cephelix

that must be a huge case of being screwed if the organizer is giving out pcbs


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that must be a huge case of being screwed if the organizer is giving out pcbs


yeah, i'm questioning why he would give us all free stuff, instead of just shipping our orders like he promised he would, 11 months ago.
Whatever, i'm sure they are cheap ones, and probably only cost him a few bucks each if he got them at cost.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm questioning why he would give us all free stuff, instead of just shipping our orders like he promised he would, 11 months ago.
> Whatever, i'm sure they are cheap ones, and probably only cost him a few bucks each if he got them at cost.


Out of interest, what was the GB for anyway?
He may have won the lottery and shipped all of you a gon pcb? wishful thinking i know...


----------



## Jixr

some cheapo keycaps that only cost like $30 a set.

Turns out its a young kid running the GB, and it took some serious ball busting to get him to finally start shipping our stuff


----------



## cephelix

ahh, haven't been on GH in quite a while. Nothing more to purchase since i got my filco and ducky pbt keycap set.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> some cheapo keycaps that only cost like $30 a set.
> 
> Turns out its a young kid running the GB, and it took some serious ball busting to get him to finally start shipping our stuff


I guess that kid had no idea what he was getting himself into. People need to start pre-planning how their group buys and all the logistics are going to work. It would be even better if GH made some standard system for group buys, but for some reason I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I guess that kid had no idea what he was getting himself into. People need to start pre-planning how their group buys and all the logistics are going to work. It would be even better if GH made some standard system for group buys, but for some reason I doubt that will ever happen.


I'm sure they're able to tap into the knowledge of the more experienced guys on GH that have done group buys before. Someone like Ivan.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm sure they're able to tap into the knowledge of the more experienced guys on GH that have done group buys before. Someone like Ivan.


There is so much love for Ivan, he must be a God. He needs an official fan club or something.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> There is so much love for Ivan, he must be a God. He needs an official fan club or something.


lol. there are others as well, just cant seem to recall any right now


----------



## kbros

shadovved is really good and quick too. His "customer service" isn't very good though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i've tried and tried to push for a seller/buyer feedback system on GH, but the mods don't care. ( obviously since their site got killed by a 13 year old )


----------



## Jixr

bwhahahaha the dude didn't put in any type of packing material in the box, it was held shut with a rubber band.

Guess how well the PCB and metal plate turned out from shipping half way around the world?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> My Tai Hao Orange and Black Doubleshot PBT keycaps showed up today. Still waiting on my Pok3r to put them on though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vDKa9r
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vDKa9r
> by Vaughn Lester, on Flickr


Ohhhhh my, those look rather tempting.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bwhahahaha the dude didn't put in any type of packing material in the box, it was held shut with a rubber band.
> 
> Guess how well the PCB and metal plate turned out from shipping half way around the world?


What?! Now that is totally ridiculous. It's common sense
Or supposed to be common sense


----------



## Jixr

well, the plate is alum instead of steel, so I should be able to flatten it out where its usefull again, if not, I don't really care. ( keepcaps are nice though )
I was more beating on the kid because its a life lesson he needed to learn, make a commitment with other people ( espc a business one ) and you gotta hold to it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, the plate is alum instead of steel, so I should be able to flatten it out where its usefull again, if not, I don't really care. ( keepcaps are nice though )
> I was more beating on the kid because its a life lesson he needed to learn, make a commitment with other people ( espc a business one ) and you gotta hold to it.


True. A lesson everyone needs to learn. If the plate was steel, couldn't you just heat it up and use force/bracket/weights to flatten it out?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bwhahahaha the dude didn't put in any type of packing material in the box, it was held shut with a rubber band.
> 
> Guess how well the PCB and metal plate turned out from shipping half way around the world?


Pics! That's ridiculous!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> True. A lesson everyone needs to learn. If the plate was steel, couldn't you just heat it up and use force/bracket/weights to flatten it out?


Steel is harder to flatten out because it usually folds in creases where alum is softer, so it will bend more evenly.

One plate i bought off a GH'er showed up in the mail at a 45 degree angle, so I just tossed it.

this was after I spent a little bit of time flattening out the plate, but pretty much how it all arrived.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> So you're one of those people that has a mic right next to their keyboard, so when you play an online game everyone else in the sever hears *tik tik tik*
> 
> Apparently I have keycaps and a pcb in the mail today... damn near 11 months after I ordered them. GB's ftw?


Guilty as charged unfortunately, but in my defense, I hardly ever use voice chat and when I do, it's on Push to Talk. I eventually want to get a boom for it, but until that time comes it just has to sit there on a microfiber cloth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ohhhhh my, those look rather tempting.


They do look pretty good, they are my first set of PBTs aside from the ones that came on my Poker II. I now see what all the fuss is about over ABS.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Steel is harder to flatten out because it usually folds in creases where alum is softer, so it will bend more evenly.
> 
> One plate i bought off a GH'er showed up in the mail at a 45 degree angle, so I just tossed it.
> 
> this was after I spent a little bit of time flattening out the plate, but pretty much how it all arrived.


Wow that sucks. The one plate I ordered came in this super thick cardboard envelope and it was perfect. Keycap pics?


----------



## Jixr

doesn't really match the pink that well.


----------



## 24Valvole

*thock* *thock* *thock* Oh, looky what arrived at Casa di Valvole!



















I like it so far, but tomorrow it gets its real workout at work. In the meantime, I just need to wait for my Ducky PBT keycaps to arrive from MD. I think they will make the typing experience much nicer.


----------



## yorfi86

Can I Join?


----------



## wes1099

Just soldered a few of those tiny resistors on my nerd 60 and it wasn't actually that hard. However, I will never buy the 'no clean flux' from SRA ever again. I assumed that it would not create so much residue, but it turns to the consistency of semi-dried epoxy when it gets heated up. Now I have loads of sticky brownish yellow spots all over my beautiful white PCB and I can't get it off


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> doesn't really match the pink that well.


Yeah, it does not match the pink, but the caps still look nice otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> *thock* *thock* *thock* Oh, looky what arrived at Casa di Valvole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far, but tomorrow it gets its real workout at work. In the meantime, I just need to wait for my Ducky PBT keycaps to arrive from MD. I'm they will make the typing experience much nicer.


I love the font CM used on the novatouch. So much better than the old 'gamecuben' font they used to use.


----------



## Jixr

its the only extra case I have right now, I guess i'll be buying another tex case soon for this pcb.


----------



## kbros

Those olivetti caps are my fav tai hao set. I liked the look but couldn't use them compared to thick pbt.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i only got in it so I could get the mod set ( short right shift, iso enter, etc )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i only got in it so I could get the mod set ( short right shift, iso enter, etc )


Did it come with caps for split backspace?
Edit: Nevermind, it wouldn't have the right labels for my layout anyway.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> *thock* *thock* *thock* Oh, looky what arrived at Casa di Valvole!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far, but tomorrow it gets its real workout at work. In the meantime, I just need to wait for my Ducky PBT keycaps to arrive from MD. I think they will make the typing experience much nicer.




how much?


----------



## wes1099

I am really tempted to buy an HHKB and replace the controller with a teensy. Only issue is that I would have to find a new key for crouching in games. The only topre boards that I like the physical layout on are the FC660C and Novatouch, but those aren't programmable... If I get the HHKB I will have to 3d print me some MX+Topre sliders.


----------



## Jixr

there isn't much you can't replicate with autohotkey that a programmable kb can do.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there isn't much you can't replicate with autohotkey that a programmable kb can do.


I have tried autohotkey and it just doesn't work for me. Something I use breaks it and I can not figure out what it is.


----------



## Jixr

post your code and we can see


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> how much?


I take it you're not a fan? It was $166 from NewEgg plus a $16 rebate brings it down to $150.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> post your code and we can see


I would post my code, but I ditched it along with the program a while ago when I got my fully programmable boards. I am fairly sure it was the software itself clashing with something else I have running anyway. The code worked fine while the autohotkey software was up, but something would break it and I would have to re-start the program. I didn't even write the code from scratch, it was a compilation of stuff I found and copy-pasta'd from GH and the autohotkey forums.


----------



## jfing14

tfw this is still the best keyset I've seen http://www.pimpmykeyboard.com/deals/skull-squadron-base-set-2/





tfw its probably never going to be dropped again.
tfw I'm never going to have it

At least I got the eject key...


----------



## Jixr

here we go, looks a lot better on a non-pink case and with a blue plate.


----------



## BesWick

My first mechanical keyboard ever. A KB Paradise V60 w/ Cherry MX clears. So far so good. Completely happy with the layout and I have no regret choosing this over pok3r. Sadly people seem to ignore this keyboard quite a bit which is a damn shame. Oh well.


----------



## kckyle

got my k70 mx blue today, however this is already boring me visually, anyone know where i can get some wicked key caps? i saw some on massdrop but nothing perks my interest


----------



## Blaise170

Corsair uses a non-standard bottom row so you can't use most key sets.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Corsair uses a non-standard bottom row so you can't use most key sets.


damn it really? can i still install o ring?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> damn it really? can i still install o ring?


Yes, you can use O-rings.


----------



## BranField

Finally (after a few weeks of searching) I found a source for a CoolerMaster Storm QuickFire XT Cherry Browns for use at work









I emailed around 6 companies and all said there was no stock as it is EOL. In what i thought was a futile attempt I set an alert on the amazon page listing and it came in stock this morning.

Now to just find some black PBT keycaps for it, suggestions?


----------



## kbros

Vortex blank pbt


----------



## kckyle

what does brown feel like compare to the blues? i would appreciate some user experience instead of reviews.

since right now i can get a corsair k95 rgb brown for like 150 bucks should i jump on it?


----------



## Blaise170

That's not a good price for the K95 unless you really need the macro keys. For that price I'd be looking at a Filco or Ducky. Personally Blues are probably my favorite Cherry switch but they are too loud to use at work and I don't like Browns all that much. Until you try them yourself though you won't really know.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That's not a good price for the K95 unless you really need the macro keys. For that price I'd be looking at a Filco or Ducky. Personally Blues are probably my favorite Cherry switch but they are too loud to use at work and I don't like Browns all that much. Until you try them yourself though you won't really know.


i currently have the blues on my k70 but i have to admit it is rather fatigue on my fingers after typing long essays.

and here i thought i was getting a steal since the k95 usually go for like 180 before tax and right now i have coupons so it bring it down to 150 with no tax,


----------



## kbros

150 bucks is novatouch or new ducky territory. pls don't buy a gaming board.


----------



## Blaise170

The Cooler Master QFTK is less than $100 on Amazon but it doesn't have a standard bottom row.

http://amzn.to/1HiK7aZ


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> 150 bucks is novatouch or new ducky territory. pls don't buy a gaming board.


i would very much like someone to school me in why i should avoid corsair, cause to my knowledge for keyboards(which is non existent) i thought as long as its cherry switch they are basically the same keys? or you guys talking about the overall constructions and such.


----------



## kbros

Overall construction. Usually non gaming brands(ie filco, ducky, KUL) have better QC and just overall build quality compared to the mass produced gaming boards. Plus standard bottom rows are a necessity.


----------



## kckyle

what is this standard bottom rows mean?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Overall construction. Usually non gaming brands(ie filco, ducky, KUL) have better QC and just overall build quality compared to the mass produced gaming boards. Plus standard bottom rows are a necessity.


Yeah, that might sound like a stereotype, but it is true. All of the 'gaming' boards I have encountered have crappy flimsy PCBs and rather sub-par soldering jobs.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what is this standard bottom rows mean?


It means that the keys on the bottom row are non-standard sizes, therefore harder to find keycaps for.

See how the alt/ctrl keys are longer than the win key on this non-standard board -


Spoiler: Image







But the ctrl, alt, and win keys are all the same length on this standard board -


Spoiler: Image


----------



## kckyle

hm my brother really wants the rgb lighting thing, any falco or ducky offers that? i know razer offers that but its razer so...


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Speaking of razor just recieved my blackwidow chroma .... wish that name was shorter .... anyway its ok, dont have anything to compare it to other than digital KBs. Its alright I guess. It is more satisfying with the clicks lol.

The RGB is kinda cool but still gimmicky. Though its so gimmicky its neat.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Speaking of razor just recieved my blackwidow chroma .... wish that name was shorter .... anyway its ok, dont have anything to compare it to other than digital KBs. Its alright I guess. It is more satisfying with the clicks lol.
> 
> The RGB is kinda cool but still gimmicky. Though its so gimmicky its neat.


lol i hear ya, but my brother is 14 so...its all about gimmick when ur at that age.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm my brother really wants the rgb lighting thing, any falco or ducky offers that? i know razer offers that but its razer so...


I believe the next line of Ducky keyboards will have RGB but it's not really out yet. Browns are very slightly lighter of a switch, actuates at the same time as the bump and of course, no click. Reds subjectively feels lighter because of the lack of bump. In fact, when I rest my fingers on WASD, I often actuate A or W. Reds are too light for me. Of course, Reds are non tactile, pretty smooth, linear push downwards until you bottom out.

To go lighter than a red you'll have to get some custom switches I think, like the Gaterons.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe the next line of Ducky keyboards will have RGB but it's not really out yet. Browns are very slightly lighter of a switch, actuates at the same time as the bump and of course, no click. Reds subjectively feels lighter because of the lack of bump. In fact, when I rest my fingers on WASD, I often actuate A or W. Reds are too light for me. Of course, Reds are non tactile, pretty smooth, linear push downwards until you bottom out.
> 
> To go lighter than a red you'll have to get some custom switches I think, like the Gaterons.


no i don't like the red, i think my problem is the travel distance, like i'm used to typing on a macbook, so when i just did a speed comparison. i got 92wpm using my logitech solar keyboard, and only 80pwm on this k70 blue switch. will installing o-ring .4mm make up for the pwm difference? don't get me wrong i love the way this keyboard feels, but i can't take a hit on my wpm


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what is this standard bottom rows mean?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that the keys on the bottom row are non-standard sizes, therefore harder to find keycaps for.
> 
> See how the alt/ctrl keys are longer than the win key on this non-standard board -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the ctrl, alt, and win keys are all the same length on this standard board -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
Click to expand...

Is that second pic mine? Looks familiar.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm my brother really wants the rgb lighting thing, any falco or ducky offers that? i know razer offers that but its razer so...


Ducky Shine 5 will be RGB.


----------



## Blaise170

Your WPM will go back up once you get used to the board, it will feel weird to your fingers at first. My daily driver is the Keycool Hero 104 RGB. It has great construction overall but it has Kailh switches instead of Cherry if that matters to you. Short travel distance will be somewhat hard to find with mechanical switches just due to the design of them.

On an unrelated note, I finally got around to taking another picture of my boards but I still can't find buyers for my collection. I've only been able to sell a couple of them so far.









From the top left:

IBM Model F "Bigfoot": Capacitive Buckling Springs
Focus FK-2001: Alps.tw Type OA2
Acer 6311G: Acer Switch
IBM "Pingmaster": Green Alps SKCC
Rapoo V500: Kailh Yellow
Chicony 5181: Cherry MX Blue
Das Pro S: Cherry MX Red
Apple M0110: Salmon Alps SKCM
IBM Model M2: Buckling Springs
Leading Edge DC-2014: Blue Alps SKCM





Keycool Hero 104 RGB: Kailh Blue


----------



## kckyle

but i can make up for the long travel by using o'ring right? should i go for the .4 or the .2 red? anyone have experience with them?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Your WPM will go back up once you get used to the board, it will feel weird to your fingers at first. My daily driver is the Keycool Hero 104 RGB. It has great construction overall but it has Kailh switches instead of Cherry if that matters to you. Short travel distance will be somewhat hard to find with mechanical switches just due to the design of them.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I finally got around to taking another picture of my boards but I still can't find buyers for my collection. I've only been able to sell a couple of them so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> IBM Model F "Bigfoot": Capacitive Buckling Springs
> Focus FK-2001: Alps.tw Type OA2
> Acer 6311G: Acer Switch
> IBM "Pingmaster": Green Alps SKCC
> Rapoo V500: Kailh Yellow
> Chicony 5181: Cherry MX Blue
> Das Pro S: Cherry MX Red
> Apple M0110: Salmon Alps SKCM
> IBM Model M2: Buckling Springs
> Leading Edge DC-2014: Blue Alps SKCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keycool Hero 104 RGB: Kailh Blue


if i was in the place to drop some money i wouldn't mind that Rapoo V500 but i cant right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> but i can make up for the long travel by using o'ring right? should i go for the .4 or the .2 red? anyone have experience with them?


just the the .4 ones


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> if i was in the place to drop some money i wouldn't mind that Rapoo V500 but i cant right now.
> 
> just the the .4 ones


gotcha thanks. gonna go place a order on ebay since i have some ebuck left over


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is that second pic mine? Looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 5 will be RGB.


It might be, I just searched something on google and that was the best pic I could find.


----------



## kbros

Anyone have an extra Model M around that they want to sell? One of my buddies wants one.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone have an extra Model M around that they want to sell? One of my buddies wants one.


I have an M2 for sale.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> It might be, I just searched something on google and that was the best pic I could find.


Just checked, yeah it's mine, I'm not going crazy.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have an M2 for sale.


Just out of curiosity, how much did you cherry mx lock switch cost you?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much did you cherry mx lock switch cost you?


$5 + $2 shipping IIRC.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> $5 + $2 shipping IIRC.


Where did you buy it from? I thought they were alot more expensive.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Where did you buy it from? I thought they were alot more expensive.


Bought from a Geekhacker. You literally just missed the last GB.

http://deskthority.net/group-buys-f50/cherry-mx-lock-t10983.html


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Bought from a Geekhacker. You literally just missed the last GB.
> 
> http://deskthority.net/group-buys-f50/cherry-mx-lock-t10983.html


Aw







maybe there will be another one later...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what does brown feel like compare to the blues? i would appreciate some user experience instead of reviews.
> 
> since right now i can get a corsair k95 rgb brown for like 150 bucks should i jump on it?


Comparison will be a bit old because I inadvertently nuked my g710 months ago (man I really should fix it), but in some ways the switch feel is similar, but I greatly prefer the click that the mx blues have over the somewhat hollow feel the mx browns have.

If possible, I would greatly recommend trying out either type in a store before deciding, doubly so if they'll hook it up to a computer and let you type for a few minutes so you not only get the feel but how it responds. Actuating the switches randomly might not give an accurate feel of things in comparison to actually typing.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Comparison will be a bit old because I inadvertently nuked my g710 months ago (man I really should fix it), but in some ways the switch feel is similar, but I greatly prefer the click that the mx blues have over the somewhat hollow feel the mx browns have.
> 
> If possible, I would greatly recommend trying out either type in a store before deciding, doubly so if they'll hook it up to a computer and let you type for a few minutes so you not only get the feel but how it responds. Actuating the switches randomly might not give an accurate feel of things in comparison to actually typing.


my k95 is on its way from fedex but i went to micro the other day and the brown indeed does feel hollow compare to the blues. i think my ideal keyboard is blues with o-ring, which i'm getting tomorrow, and i really hope i'm right this time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> my k95 is on its way from fedex but i went to micro the other day and the brown indeed does feel hollow compare to the blues. i think my ideal keyboard is blues with o-ring, which i'm getting tomorrow, and i really hope i'm right this time.


The biggest part that seems to be a deciding factor between Blues and Browns for a lot of people is whether spouses/roommates/co-workers will attempt to kill them because of the clickyness, which can get somewhat loud at times.

...Then there's my husband, who switched from MX Blues to MX Browns, liked it for a while.... Until I spilt a large amount of Coca-Cola on the bottom left of my G710+ then took over the backup 2013 Blackwidow Ultimate and then within a week he missed his clicky blues.


----------



## Blaise170

Alps SKCM Blue > Cherry MX Blue Everything


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Aw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there will be another one later...


electronicnub the GB runner said he ordered extras to sell later I think.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Alps SKCM Blue > Cherry MX Blue Everything


I want to try blue skcm alps but I haven't seen a board with them on eBay yet. I also want to try linear Alps to compare them to cherry linears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> electronicnub the GB runner said he ordered extras to sell later I think.


I guess I will be watching for them.


----------



## kbros

Traded my poxer x plus some more stuff for an EK edition RF 87u 45g. Hypppppeee.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Has anyone bought the VB87M Bluetooth Mech KB over at Massdrop? Does it have cherry stems or costar stabs? Anyone with issues with it?

I plan on buying one to lessen the cables on my desk! Plus I love the slim and sleek look!


----------



## Badwrench

This thread needs more pics:

JD40 with partial dsa dolce and deep space modifiers. Lubed 62g blues with clear tops. Mahogany case by me.


----------



## jfing14

Beautiful work


----------



## kbros

Badwrench your cases are awesome.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Badwrench your cases are awesome.


I second that! What a gorgeous case.

@kbros, I just picked up the Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G DX. Awesome lens!! Have you had fun with it? I'm going to be snapping some new pics of my boards/builds with it pretty soon.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I second that! What a gorgeous case.
> 
> @kbros, I just picked up the Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G DX. Awesome lens!! Have you had fun with it? I'm going to be snapping some new pics of my boards/builds with it pretty soon.


It really is the do-it-all lens for DX bodies. It's awesome, AF is really nice too. Always creates nice images. Only gripe I have with it is that the bokeh isn't as creamy as I would like. Kind of has that stacked quarters look when there is a lot of small light sources/reflections in the background.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> It really is the do-it-all lens for DX bodies. It's awesome, AF is really nice too. Always creates nice images. Only gripe I have with it is that the bokeh isn't as creamy as I would like. Kind of has that stacked quarters look when there is a lot of small light sources/reflections in the background.


I haven't ran into that yet. That's where I've loved my Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D even though it's manual focus on my D5000. The bokeh is incredible on it and it's dirt cheap considering the quality lens. The issue is that having to ALWAYS manual focus is such a pain, and having to stand further away can be a bit annoying when taking pics of parts or portraits.


----------



## kbros

I had that exact lens because I had a old nikon d50 which had an in body focus motor. Sold the d50 and upgraded to a d3200, then used the 50mm for a while before selling it and buying a 35.


----------



## wes1099

Ahhhh!!! Ivan is going to run a group buy for cherry profile jelly pom keycaps


----------



## Shisa

Cherry keyboard MX3.0 with red switch is super perfect for typing and gaming, it feel relax with soft and light button for long time working.
My friend said that it reduce feel and sound mechanical keyboard, but I'm happy.

I love low profile keyboard
release low profile mechanical keyboard more in market plz. just only (cherry MX3.0, 6.0 and steelseries apex m80)


----------



## 98uk

Anyone know if Majestouch 1 keycaps fit the Majestouch 2? I got some red WASD keys and a yellow ESC key i'd like to keep.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone know if Majestouch 1 keycaps fit the Majestouch 2? I got some red WASD keys and a yellow ESC key i'd like to keep.


Identical layout, 1.25x modifiers with a 6.25x spacebar.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Identical layout, 1.25x modifiers with a 6.25x spacebar.


Thanks. I made a thread.

Quite torn


----------



## kbros

Got my Realforce. Hnnnnng. Feel like I need to try 55g now...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Got my Realforce. Hnnnnng. Feel like I need to try 55g now...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I saw that pic last night on reddit







If I was going to get a realforce it would be the 87 key 55g ek edition. 45g is just too light imo


----------



## devilangel

Have i been pwned with chinese switches?









CM quickfire ultimate brown switches, red leds.


----------



## kbros

Pretty sure no CM board has knockoff switches.


----------



## Sky-way

Just joined the mechanical club and couldn't be happier! It's my first mech board and I'm sitting here wondering, why I have been using rubber domes for so long? This is the most satisfying gaming/typing experience I've ever had and I don't think I'll ever use anything but a mechanical ever again.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilangel*
> 
> Have i been pwned with chinese switches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM quickfire ultimate brown switches, red leds.


Cherry switches are made in Germany but the boards are assembled in China.


----------



## HPE1000

Met another keyboard collector (billnye from GH) today who also had a 360 corsa











Hyper grey and apple silver.


----------



## Blaise170

I see all of these fancy posts, meanwhile I just want to find a TKL Alps keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

I still need to come around to building a metal cased TLK, may sell off my redscarf to do so.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Does anybody know where I can get this set?

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=773


----------



## Jixr

its been sold out for awhile, but i happen to have a set if you're interested, pm me.


----------



## curly haired boy

wasn't there a keycap place that was gonna start doing PBT sets for the K70?


----------



## MasterBash

I wish Cherry would come out with the Cherry MX board 6.0 TKL version. =( I have been keeping an eye on that keyboard for a week now.... It looks sooooo nice.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I wish Cherry would come out with the Cherry MX board 6.0 TKL version. =( I have been keeping an eye on that keyboard for a week now.... It looks sooooo nice.


Went to their website and checked out the 6.0, wish it would come out with switches other than the MX Red. If you can get that in Black and in TKL I'll be all over that!


----------



## wes1099

Went to goodwill to check for keyboards, and as usual it was just tons of rubber domes...


----------



## Jixr

i've not stopped by mine in awhile, we have a dedicated goodwill computer store, but its mostly junk. I did find some cherry branded keyboards once, but they were domes.


----------



## Blaise170

I stopped looking at Goodwill lol. I've been searching for a long time and rarely see any keyboard, much less an old mechanical.


----------



## wes1099

Which one should I go for, Focus FK-6000 with white alps or dell at101w with black alps?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Which one should I go for, Focus FK-6000 with white alps or dell at101w with black alps?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: GIFs




I'm not that rich, I gotta pick *one*.

EDIT: I could also get a NMB Hi-Tek board with the space invader switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that rich, I gotta pick *one*.
> 
> EDIT: I could also get a NMB Hi-Tek board with the space invader switches.


I have a Focus with Type OA2 if you're interested.


----------



## Jixr

disreguard alps, aquire mx?

I also just dropped a fat stack on another redscarf, and am looking into sourcing a lightsaver. I got a buddy who has an amazon shop and his partner is in china and sources all the goods, so I may have myself a pretty cheap proxy.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> disreguard alps, aquire mx?
> 
> I also just dropped a fat stack on another redscarf, and am looking into sourcing a lightsaver. I got a buddy who has an amazon shop and his partner is in china and sources all the goods, so I may have myself a pretty cheap proxy.


Which redscarf did you get? I was looking at them on taobao for a while but I could not find any information on how to program them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> disreguard alps, aquire mx?
> 
> I also just dropped a fat stack on another redscarf, and am looking into sourcing a lightsaver. I got a buddy who has an amazon shop and his partner is in china and sources all the goods, so I may have myself a pretty cheap proxy.


Taobaoring is the best proxy I've used.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Which redscarf did you get? I was looking at them on taobao for a while but I could not find any information on how to program them.


the 96, I have one already, but I wanted another for work.

Programming is a bit tricky, I've still not figured out how to get function layers to work. I got my board through ivans GB a few months ago.


----------



## PhantomWorks

RyosTKLPro.jpg 49k .jpg file


Roccat rules


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that rich, I gotta pick *one*.
> 
> EDIT: I could also get a NMB Hi-Tek board with the space invader switches.


Because buying two old junk keyboards is too expensive









I guess it is when people overprice them and sell them as some awesome rarity item lol.
And some are actually willing to pay the ridiculous price.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because buying two old junk keyboards is too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is when people overprice them and sell them as some awesome rarity item lol.
> And some are actually willing to pay the ridiculous price.


They are like $30 each which is fine, but then they go and charge $15-20 for shipping. I got a model m for $20 and free shipping but I don't think I will ever feel no something like that again.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomWorks*
> 
> RyosTKLPro.jpg 49k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Roccat rules


They make some nice mice but I have never tried their keyboards.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> They are like $30 each which is fine, but then they go and charge $15-20 for shipping. I got a model m for $20 and free shipping but I don't think I will ever feel no something like that again.


Shipping costs are expensive mate. I'd love to be able to ship a keyboard for $40 with free shipping but the average keyboard costs anywhere from $8 if shipping in same region to $15 if shipping to West coast and as much as $20 when shipping to Alaska/Hawaii/territories. You shouldn't look at shipping as part of the item price when in reality that's not something we can control.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone going to join the drop for the MKC Geekey 87A on Massdrop? Looks pretty sweet, I wonder how it would compare to the more expensive metal boards.


----------



## JackCY

Well lots of shops and even private sellers overcharge on shipping or play tricks like 1$ item but $45 shipping, etc. to get on top in listing on sites.
Shipping from most EU is outrageous, from US it's okish unless you choose some expensive option. From Asia, dirt cheap.
EU shipping is often around 15EUR, 10GBP, 20USD, no matter what. That's why buying old stuff piece by piece is not a good idea as the shipping will cost you more than the item :/


----------



## Angrychair

I've been away for awhile! Anything awesome in the last few months?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone going to join the drop for the MKC Geekey 87A on Massdrop? Looks pretty sweet, I wonder how it would compare to the more expensive metal boards.


I would totally buy it if A: I had money and B: It was fully programmable.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone going to join the drop for the MKC Geekey 87A on Massdrop? Looks pretty sweet, I wonder how it would compare to the more expensive metal boards.


from the pics it looks kinda cheap. Phillips screws holding it together instead of bolts? 99% sure its sand casted.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well lots of shops and even private sellers overcharge on shipping or play tricks like 1$ item but $45 shipping, etc. to get on top in listing on sites.
> Shipping from most EU is outrageous, from US it's okish unless you choose some expensive option. From Asia, dirt cheap.
> EU shipping is often around 15EUR, 10GBP, 20USD, no matter what. That's why buying old stuff piece by piece is not a good idea as the shipping will cost you more than the item :/


Yeah but that doesn't work on most sites these days. Most sort by price+shipping like eBay and Amazon.


----------



## JackCY

I sort that way too but not all sites allow it and neither ebay shows all items with all of these order filters, annoying. Amazon only shows me shipping when I'm almost at the end of checkout...
Agree it's a poor man's tactic but default sort is often either best match aka what ever the shop wants to show you or by price without shipping. To increase exposure of the items being sold that tactic still works. Sure not all fall for it


----------



## Sniping

I had a chance to use the MKC metal keyboard. The quality is comparable to a KMAC. That being said, while I love the look of the KMAC, the build quality of the KMAC isn't amazing compared to other Korean customs. I think the MKC aluminum keyboard is a good purchase, but it's not absolutely top notch quality. I wish I could try a TypeNow Solid to compare it with the MKC keyboard, but I've haven't seen one of those for sale in a while now.


----------



## Blaise170

Someone finally bought my Model M2 on ebay. Now if they can pay so that I can ship it and be done with it...


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, going to update the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread in the next few days, can I get some recommendations of more recent boards you think should be included?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, going to update the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread in the next few days, can I get some recommendations of more recent boards you think should be included?


I would suggest the V60 mini. It is a great board for the money IMO. I bought one for my little brother and he loves it. The DIP switches let you swap capslock for ctrl or FN, you can swap the bottom row keys to almost any order you want, and you can swap ESC with `~ . It even comes with extra keycaps to match whatever DIP switch combinations you choose, and it includes a keycap puller (not the wire kind







). It is also fully compatible with any Poker case. Along with extra keycaps and keycap puller it comes with a cable and an illustration of what the DIP switches do. As an added bonus it comes in every MX switch except grey, and it comes in matias switches. The cherry MX models also have the dual colored LEDs that come in red/green and blue/red except for the models with Olivette keycaps which are not backlit. The only downside of the board I can think of is that the keycaps are ABS, but that is expected seeing that most other boards in this price range also come with ABS caps.


----------



## DiaSin

Does anyone know of a decent full-size keyboard wrist-rest that has something like a really thin bit sticking out along one edge to go under the keyboard, so it stays with the board if the board moves? I have a tendency to move my keyboard around from time to time, and would love to have a wrist rest that would stick with it when I slide it around. I don't have one at all right now, so my wrists probably aren't at the most healthy angle, as beefy as this old AT101W is.


----------



## JackCY

Velcro any wrist rest to the keyboard.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Velcro any wrist rest to the keyboard.


I thought of that, but velcro is so thick that I would have to add new feet to the bottom of my board to keept it stable. Maybe once I start my custom AT101W project in a few weeks I'll look at modding the bottom shell of the project board to take some velcro tabs without adding to the thickness of the board. I just hope once I have money to start the project that I can find a black AT101W in decent shape without the seller asking a small fortune for it like I see a lot on ebay. People seem to think that just because the black one is less common that its worth stupid amounts of money.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, going to update the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread in the next few days, can I get some recommendations of more recent boards you think should be included?


I am pretty surprised the Poker 2 or Pok3r did not make the list.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I am pretty surprised the Poker 2 or Pok3r did not make the list.


If a lot of people recommend them, then it will get put on the list.


----------



## connectwise

Anyone else seen the keyboards on massdrops atm? The Topre choices looks so tempting.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I thought of that, but velcro is so thick that I would have to add new feet to the bottom of my board to keept it stable. Maybe once I start my custom AT101W project in a few weeks I'll look at modding the bottom shell of the project board to take some velcro tabs without adding to the thickness of the board. I just hope once I have money to start the project that I can find a black AT101W in decent shape without the seller asking a small fortune for it like I see a lot on ebay. People seem to think that just because the black one is less common that its worth stupid amounts of money.


Stainless steel wire hooks or just duct tape it on the bottom lol

I thought of velcro on the front side of keyb. not below.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, the barebones Novatouch is tempting, shame the shipping to the UK is so high though.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Is there a full size mechanical with a metal shell and RGB backlight?


----------



## Jixr

there are a few desk mats that have built in wrist wrest, may
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Is there a full size mechanical with a metal shell and RGB backlight?


nope


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Is there a full size mechanical with a metal shell and RGB backlight?


I know Tesoro makes a board out of Aluminum, but I can't remember if thats only the top or the entire shell, also I'm not sure if its RGB. Corsair has RGB keyboards with Aluminum tops, but I think the rest of the shell is probably still plastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Stainless steel wire hooks or just duct tape it on the bottom lol
> 
> I thought of velcro on the front side of keyb. not below.


I don't want to just stick velcro to the sides of the board though, I'm gonna be doing a modding project soon which will become my main board and I don't want something that tacky. However the stainless hooks aren't a bad idea. If I can come up with something nice looking that would fit the theme I am going for with my project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there are a few desk mats that have built in wrist wrest


That is certainly something worth looking into, maybe I can find one small enough that it won't interfere with my mouse use.


----------



## ALT F4

How much of a pain is it to replace an LED on a DK9008 keyboard, will it require a brand new switch?

Edit - http://d2fu7qgd3tdbcc.cloudfront.net/images/detailed/1/3mm-led-switch_ph6d-zd.jpg seems like I can just desolder the switch and replace led?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> How much of a pain is it to replace an LED on a DK9008 keyboard, will it require a brand new switch?
> 
> Edit - http://d2fu7qgd3tdbcc.cloudfront.net/images/detailed/1/3mm-led-switch_ph6d-zd.jpg seems like I can just desolder the switch and replace led?


Yeah you can just desolder the led and replace it. No need to mess with the switch


----------



## jfing14

Does anyone know where I can find a BEIGE TKL filco majestouch? I know they've been discontinued but surely someone somewhere would have one in stock or is willing to sell one


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a BEIGE TKL filco majestouch? I know they've been discontinued but surely someone somewhere would have one in stock or is willing to sell one


aside from black, all the others are special editions, so you're going to have to find someone who has one and is willing to part with it.
( or just get one and paint it )


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ( or just get one and paint it )


Call me daft, I did not think of that.

I might need to add another 2 keyboards to my name as well, got a KBParadise V60 with Cherryyyyy Whites and in the mail coming to me soon is a model M.

Went through some of the older geekhack KOTM's again, makes me sad. I just want all of those beautiful keyboards. Everytime I tell myself "no, not again, not until you have money" and then I go and have a look again and I end up at the same conclusion. I need to finish my degree faster so I can afford these.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm still looking for a Filco Zero myself. One day I will find one...


----------



## Jixr

yaeee, my other redscarf came in the mail and I got it all built up.

This will be my new keyboard to use at work.
( My other one at home is still waiting for its keycaps to come in )
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4597_zpsmybt2n1j.jpg.html


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah you can just desolder the led and replace it. No need to mess with the switch


Good to hear, ty!


----------



## adamski07

Here's my re-designed cap. I guess 1 more revision and I'm done.










Spoiler: Warning: Terminator!








Keycap on my HHKB. I also got a MX version which I forgot to include in the first set of pics.


Potato pic of the MX version


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kbros

Really really cool man. Nice job!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yaeee, my other redscarf came in the mail and I got it all built up.
> 
> This will be my new keyboard to use at work.
> ( My other one at home is still waiting for its keycaps to come in )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4597_zpsmybt2n1j.jpg.html


That is a nice looking board you have there. Maybe I will get stuff to build a redscarf sometime. Where did you get those caps? I want to try a winkeyless layout sometime, and I also need a split right shift.


----------



## MattyMatt

I'm going to look into a non-traditional keyboard design, probably with numpad and such in the centre and keyboard split. Just for aesthetics. Because right now the ergonomics is stopping everything being centred.

Based on my research, ergodox is closest, but I don't like the layout, price is high and no numpad. I'd probably have to make it.


----------



## Jixr

anything you build will end up costing you a good bit.

the keycaps are tai hao sets, I got in on a group buy that came wiht ISO shifts and other specialty sized caps.

I never use the windows keys, and on my other boards I use the win key cas a control key, more comfortable for me.
I nearly put the short left shift and ISO enter on the board just for the lulz, but the short left shift was throwing me off.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anything you build will end up costing you a good bit.
> 
> the keycaps are tai hao sets, I got in on a group buy that came wiht ISO shifts and other specialty sized caps.
> 
> I never use the windows keys, and on my other boards I use the win key cas a control key, more comfortable for me.
> I nearly put the short left shift and ISO enter on the board just for the lulz, but the short left shift was throwing me off.


I will have to look out for another one of those group buys then. Now just if tai hao did blanks...

I use the windows key, but exclusively for keyboard shortcuts like win+r, win+e, win+up/down/left/right. On my model M I had the win key mapped to left alt on the FN layer, and FN was capslock. I got it to where I could do my most commonly used FN stuff with one hand.


----------



## Jixr

unfortunately that buy took 11 months, so typical GH GB then. My self rule is whatever they say the deadline will be, double it and add a month


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> unfortunately that buy took 11 months, so typical GH GB then. My self rule is whatever they say the deadline will be, double it and add a month


Interesting. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> unfortunately that buy took 11 months, so typical GH GB then. My self rule is whatever they say the deadline will be, double it and add a month


I'm still sitting here waiting for my number to arrive as he only started reshipping again relatively recently. They originally were going to be a gift for my cousin as i gave him my old board, but that hasn't happened yet =X


----------



## jfing14

So I got my KBParadise V60 with Cherry MX Whites. Sorry for the potato quality pictures












Judging from the serial number on the back, there were only 150 made. Makes me feel special









Here is the serial number from a normal (?) one on the deskthority wiki


----------



## Blaise170

I am sad. Since I've been unable to find anyone willing to part with a TKL Alps board, I decided to try to convert my Leading Edge board from XT to USB. I spent several hours on this project, happy with the end result, plug it in, and... nothing.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the serial number on the back, there were only 150 made. Makes me feel special


The USB connector looks fugly, why isn't it underneath the board? Like QFR has. Centered would be better too.


----------



## mutatedknutz

So guys i finally purchased a mechanical keyboard a month ago, but dint get time to post picture or update. Here it is, quickfire ultimate blue switches








So far in love with this keyboard, gaming typing both are a bliss. Glad i moved to mechanical, now the rubber domes in my college feel so bleh to type on.
The keyboard is very heavy for some reason.
And i also want to know how to clean my keyboard? I got the key cap remover along with it, but I dont know how to remove the big keys like shift space bar etc, would appreciate help?
And thanks a lot every one for helping me purchase


----------



## jfing14

That doesn't worry me as I am going to replace the cable with something nicer. I haven't decided on keycaps yet.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So guys i finally purchased a mechanical keyboard a month ago, but dint get time to post picture or update. Here it is, quickfire ultimate blue switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far in love with this keyboard, gaming typing both are a bliss. Glad i moved to mechanical, now the rubber domes in my college feel so bleh to type on.
> The keyboard is very heavy for some reason.
> And i also want to know how to clean my keyboard? I got the key cap remover along with it, but I dont know how to remove the big keys like shift space bar etc, would appreciate help?
> And thanks a lot every one for helping me purchase


Get a thin but wide brush with not too stiff bristles for a weekly cleaning. For removing the wider keys, put the puller on one side first and apply a constant but not to high force on one side it the cap is free of the stem, then do the same for the other side. Alternatively you could do each side bit by bit till both ends come free. It takes a bit of practice to know how much force it takes before the cap comes free though. Youtube has some helpful videos.that's where i went before i tried removing the keys on mine


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Get a thin but wide brush with not too stiff bristles for a weekly cleaning. For removing the wider keys, put the puller on one side first and apply a constant but not to high force on one side it the cap is free of the stem, then do the same for the other side. Alternatively you could do each side bit by bit till both ends come free. It takes a bit of practice to know how much force it takes before the cap comes free though. Youtube has some helpful videos.that's where i went before i tried removing the keys on mine


Thanks friend ill surely do that


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Thanks friend ill surely do that


No problem. Before you know it you'll be a pro and dropping money on aftermarket pbt keycaps or worse yet, artisan caps


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> No problem. Before you know it you'll be a pro and dropping money on aftermarket pbt keycaps or worse yet, artisan caps


I am from India so after market keycaps are not available here sadly







even if they would be available it would be 4 times the price


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I am from India so after market keycaps are not available here sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if they would be available it would be 4 times the price


And that my friend.is why you start online shopping. Lol. I don't know bout shipping rates to india though. I almost made several purchases after browsing thrugh geekhack and had to constantly remind myself that i didn't need those gorgeous keycap sets like the miami or dolch...


----------



## kcuestag

Any input on the Logitech G910? A friend wants to get and he is debating wether getting the G910 or the Ducky Shine 4 (MX Brown), he is kinda in love with the fact that you can connect your phone/tablet to display stats.

Is the G910 any good? Can't seem to find much input about it here in Spain.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The USB connector looks fugly, why isn't it underneath the board? Like QFR has. Centered would be better too.


obvious new guy is obviously new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Any input on the Logitech G910? A friend wants to get and he is debating wether getting the G910 or the Ducky Shine 4 (MX Brown), he is kinda in love with the fact that you can connect your phone/tablet to display stats.
> 
> Is the G910 any good? Can't seem to find much input about it here in Spain.


Go with the Ducky, standard layout, tons of future customization options, and a better built board.
The phone connection is a battery killer, and it does not display anything that can't be displayed with OSD's of other softwares.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I am sad. Since I've been unable to find anyone willing to part with a TKL Alps board, I decided to try to convert my Leading Edge board from XT to USB. I spent several hours on this project, happy with the end result, plug it in, and... nothing.


That happened to me when I bought my model M. I cleaned it up and spent an hour or so wiring up the teensy and mounding the USB port for detachable cable and it didn't work. It turned out that I connected the wires to the teensy backwards. It was because the picture of the pinout on soarer's converter thread was a pic of the female connector that would be on the PC and board has a male connector. I ended up swapping around the wires on the teensy and it worked. Good luck getting yours up and running. If it turns out to be a PCB issue you could maybe hand wire it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That happened to me when I bought my model M. I cleaned it up and spent an hour or so wiring up the teensy and mounding the USB port for detachable cable and it didn't work. It turned out that I connected the wires to the teensy backwards. It was because the picture of the pinout on soarer's converter thread was a pic of the female connector that would be on the PC and board has a male connector. I ended up swapping around the wires on the teensy and it worked. Good luck getting yours up and running. If it turns out to be a PCB issue you could maybe hand wire it.


I don't think it's wired backwards, I did whatever I could to make sure my cable was right. The wire colors are different that a regular Model M XT for example so it might just be an unsupported PCB. If that's the case I'll just have to swap switches with another board like I originally intended. If worst comes to worst, I'll get one of those Matias TKL boards but I'm not a huge fan of the layout.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't think it's wired backwards, I did whatever I could to make sure my cable was right. The wire colors are different that a regular Model M XT for example so it might just be an unsupported PCB. If that's the case I'll just have to swap switches with another board like I originally intended. If worst comes to worst, I'll get one of those Matias TKL boards but I'm not a huge fan of the layout.


If I understand correctly, the PCB should not effect anything since all soarer's converter does is convert XT/AT scan codes into HID scan codes, and all XT/AT scan codes are the same.


----------



## BranField

anyone know if you can flash a quickfire XT from italian version to UK. I odered the uk version but they sent the italian one and as they are pretty difficult to get hold of i dont really wanna send it back, would rather convert it over and get some more keycaps?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> If I understand correctly, the PCB should not effect anything since all soarer's converter does is convert XT/AT scan codes into HID scan codes, and all XT/AT scan codes are the same.


Yeah I was under the same impression but the wiring on this is confusing to say the least. Maybe I'll try to reverse polarity later and see if that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> anyone know if you can flash a quickfire XT from italian version to UK. I odered the uk version but they sent the italian one and as they are pretty difficult to get hold of i dont really wanna send it back, would rather convert it over and get some more keycaps?


I don't know if you can do firmware flashing on it but you can use software to remap the keycodes so long as you aren't going to be moving it around much.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> anyone know if you can flash a quickfire XT from italian version to UK. I odered the uk version but they sent the italian one and as they are pretty difficult to get hold of i dont really wanna send it back, would rather convert it over and get some more keycaps?


Nope. Your best bet without returning it ( which I would do ) would be to use an autohotkey script to convert it to italian.


----------



## kbros

Doubleshot ABS keycaps for ALPS finally(almost- there's a 500 MOQ). Link


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah I was under the same impression but the wiring on this is confusing to say the least. Maybe I'll try to reverse polarity later and see if that works.
> I don't know if you can do firmware flashing on it but you can use software to remap the keycodes so long as you aren't going to be moving it around much.


I dont think i would use software remapping as it will be for work in the office and they may get funny with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nope. Your best bet without returning it ( which I would do ) would be to use an autohotkey script to convert it to italian.


i logged a complaint with amazon and within 20 mins i got a call off the seller saying that he would like the product back and is willing to refund me. he is going to organise a courier to pick it up so it wont cost me anything. but now i have to look for another one


----------



## Blaise170

Made a new classified with a bunch of stuff if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Georgey123

For anyone interested in a Vortex POK3R , just started using Massdrop and really enjoying it.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-poker-iii-compact-keyboard?mode=guest_open

EDIT: So guest / non-logged in members can view.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> For anyone interested in a Vortex POK3R , just started using Massdrop and really enjoying it.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-poker-iii-compact-keyboard?s=Mechanical%20Keyboard


For future reference, you need to append the guest URL or unregistered users can't see it.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> For future reference, you need to append the guest URL or unregistered users can't see it.


Apologies, I used the wrong link in my browser.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Apologies, I used the wrong link in my browser.


No problem.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys, I have a small question, I guess I filled the membership form yesterday with proof of ownership, but my name doesnt show on the list. It says updated every 5 mins, so wondering why it isnt here yet? Just curious.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys, I have a small question, I guess I filled the membership form yesterday with proof of ownership, but my name doesnt show on the list. It says updated every 5 mins, so wondering why it isnt here yet? Just curious.


Google Sheets is being updated every 5mins,the member list is being handled by a member (Paradigm84)and it is updated every Monday or so..


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Google Sheets is being updated every 5mins,the member list is being handled by a member (Paradigm84)and it is updated every Monday or so..


Oh God, my bad, I read the club first time part and already in club part, but dint read the last line.


----------



## Blaise170

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but G.Skill is coming out with a Cherry RGB board. G.Skill KM780.


----------



## Jixr

ew. do not want.

I'm patiently waiting for the first simplistic, standard rgb tlk though.

if the QFR-i was RGB, id be all over it.


----------



## kbros

All the gaming brands need to take a class called "Bottom Rows 101."


----------



## JackCY

Yeah I'm like WTH are those left control keys and spacebar. Always, either they mess up the right side or the left one or even both








QFR TKL FTW









Who put the numpad on right on keyboards should have been shot when mouse was invented. Might be well for lefties, but that's a minority. Who needs a numpad anyway, if you really do get a dedicated one.

I don't care for blinky lights, the less the better.


----------



## Jixr

Thats why I love my redscarf, full size layout in a board smaller than a TLK layout.

they also have left handed keyboards, but then the arrow keys are on the left.


----------



## Blaise170

I think it's ugly too, but at least they used a standard bottom row. The Keycool Hero RGB boards I like a lot though, have one myself.


----------



## wes1099

I will most likely not be buying an RGB board until I can get a DIY fully programmable one.


----------



## Paradigm84

ALPS Doubleshot ABS leycaps on Massdrop, even Dolch ones, pretty surprised at that drop.

EDIT - Someone already posted it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ALPS Doubleshot ABS leycaps on Massdrop, even Dolch ones, pretty surprised at that drop.
> 
> EDIT - Someone already posted it.


Wait what? Alps keycaps???


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Wait what? Alps keycaps???


Yeah, link:

https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/alps-keycaps?mode=guest_open


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, link:
> 
> https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/alps-keycaps?mode=guest_open


I already joined the drop lol. I was just taken aback since I haven't seen any Alps keysets before.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, not the most popular type of switch.


----------



## JackCY

What profile of keycaps do you use and like?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think it's ugly too, but at least they used a standard bottom row. The Keycool Hero RGB boards I like a lot though, have one myself.


If you're referring to the gskill board it's not standard. 3x 1.5 mods on the left.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you're referring to the gskill board it's not standard. 3x 1.5 mods on the left.


Ooh posted from my phone, looked like 1.25 on tiny screen.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you're referring to the gskill board it's not standard. 3x 1.5 mods on the left.


Yeah I had to look at it for a sec to realize that. Nice pic of steve with his keyboard on reddit btw.


----------



## curly haired boy

speaking of QFR-i's, i picked one up last week and it's super sexy. shoulda done it earlier...


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah I had to look at it for a sec to realize that. Nice pic of steve with his keyboard on reddit btw.


Lol thanks. Steve is a baller.


----------



## DiaSin

Now that I have a job again my AT101W mod plans are back on track. If I can get my hands on one of the Alps keycap sets that are on massdrop right now I will replace the tan keys on my current board with new black caps, paint the shell with a few coats of plasti-dip camo green paint, add a custom vinyl decal top left with AT101W in a yellow military stencil font where the dell logo is now, add 2-3 coats of clear plasti-dip to the shell after adding the decal. If I can't get the money for the caps that are on massdrop I'll try and find a black AT101W on ebay to use for the project.

Here's a basic mockup.


----------



## Blaise170

I just hope the Alps keycaps drop. :l I'd buy several sets if it meant the dtop happens.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I just hope the Alps keycaps drop. :l I'd buy several sets if it meant the dtop happens.


Wait.. does that 500 needed mean that it won't drop if they don't get 500 orders? I've never bought from massdrop before.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah it needs to fill first before the drop happens. It's like someone creates a mass order and asks others to join, if enough join the order is placed, if not, it's not. Something like that. I don't know if anyone can create it or just some people. Keycaps are tricky as you always need a large order to not pay through the roof. Custom profiles etc. is even worse. Standard profiles should be fine but I guess ALPS is not common so they will have to get tooling for it, hence you need a massive order to cover those costs.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah it needs to fill first before the drop happens. It's like someone creates a mass order and asks others to join, if enough join the order is placed, if not, it's not. Something like that. I don't know if anyone can create it or just some people. Keycaps are tricky as you always need a large order to not pay through the roof. Custom profiles etc. is even worse. Standard profiles should be fine but I guess ALPS is not common so they will have to get tooling for it, hence you need a massive order to cover those costs.


I really hope this goes through, it would save me quite a bit of money if I could buy a set of black alps caps at that price to use in my modding project instead of having to buy an entire black AT101W when I have a perfectly good tan one already. I only need the black caps, the shell is gonna be painted.

By the way, is the keyboard of the month thing not being done anymore? The latest winner listed on the front page of this club is from march.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I really hope this goes through, it would save me quite a bit of money if I could buy a set of black alps caps at that price to use in my modding project instead of having to buy an entire black AT101W when I have a perfectly good tan one already. I only need the black caps, the shell is gonna be painted.
> 
> By the way, is the keyboard of the month thing not being done anymore? The latest winner listed on the front page of this club is from march.


Last i remember,i may be completely off base it that it's no longer done every month due to the consistent lack of entries.it is still on, though now reduced to a quarterly thing i think


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah it needs to fill first before the drop happens. It's like someone creates a mass order and asks others to join, if enough join the order is placed, if not, it's not. Something like that. I don't know if anyone can create it or just some people. Keycaps are tricky as you always need a large order to not pay through the roof. Custom profiles etc. is even worse. Standard profiles should be fine but I guess ALPS is not common so they will have to get tooling for it, hence you need a massive order to cover those costs.


Usually Massdrop has no MOQ but this one does according to comments.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Usually Massdrop has no MOQ but this one does according to comments.


correct me if i'm wrong here but isn't MOQ dependent of the deal worked out between MAssdrop and the manufacturer?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong here but isn't MOQ dependent of the deal worked out between MAssdrop and the manufacturer?


I am fairly sure you are right.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong here but isn't MOQ dependent of the deal worked out between MAssdrop and the manufacturer?


Yeah but every drop I've ever seen will ship as long as you purchase it and don't just join for lowest order price. On the other hand, this drop requires a MOQ of 500 and you can't purchase at full price.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah but every drop I've ever seen will ship as long as you purchase it and don't just join for lowest order price. On the other hand, this drop requires a MOQ of 500 and you can't purchase at full price.


MOQ meaning something along the lines of Minimum Order Quantity I assume?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> MOQ meaning something along the lines of Minimum Order Quantity I assume?


Ye


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Usually Massdrop has no MOQ but this one does according to comments.


I've yet to see keycap mass orders that use custom keys = custom tooling that wouldn't have MOQ.
I guess for the standard keycaps for cherry there are so many manufacturers with tooling for them, it's not an issue unless it's a non standard profile or other specialties. The it's again, MOQ because of tooling costs.
And I'm not even starting with the complete lack of anything but English keycaps, it's like other languages have disappeared from keyboards of enthusiasts?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've yet to see keycap mass orders that use custom keys = custom tooling that wouldn't have MOQ.
> I guess for the standard keycaps for cherry there are so many manufacturers with tooling for them, it's not an issue unless it's a non standard profile or other specialties. The it's again, MOQ because of tooling costs.
> And I'm not even starting with the complete lack of anything but English keycaps, it's like other languages have disappeared from keyboards of enthusiasts?


The keysets I've seen on Massdrop specifically are already being manufactured and they already have the necessary tooling. That's why they will have different pricing tiers. Also, unfortunately, English is the most common language by far for keyboards so it's much easier to mass produce them and keep profits higher.


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Who put the numpad on right on keyboards should have been shot when mouse was invented. Might be well for lefties, but that's a minority. *Who needs a numpad anyway*, if you really do get a dedicated one.


I do, both for the publishing works and games that require the numpad.


----------



## Selquist979

Grabbed a KUL ES-87 Smoke Proton White this week and was blown away by the build quality and typing experience. The caps leave a lot to be desired but that's an easy replacement, going with the Dark Blood PBT caps. Moving from a full to a TKL was less painful than I thought. Sorry for semi potato quality photos. No cord shot yet, waiting for my Mimic cable to arrive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JackCY

Just another cherry, nothing mind blowing from my POV. Loud blues is all.
Switches are wobbly with long travel and keycaps standard profile.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Just another cherry, nothing mind blowing from my POV. Loud blues is all.
> Switches are wobbly with long travel and keycaps standard profile.


Erm.. is the wobble specific to that keyboard or Blues in general? I was looking at getting Blues for my first cherry-based board since they seemed the closest to the Black Alps I love so much in my current AT101W, other than Clears which you can't get without spending like $200 on a board..


----------



## Xaero252

Just grabbed one of each version of these stem adapters. He's also working on stem adapters with stabilizer plates for the other key sizes and positions. If these pan out well.. I could end up being poor just from buying stem adapters lol
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/matt3o


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Just grabbed one of each version of these stem adapters. He's also working on stem adapters with stabilizer plates for the other key sizes and positions. If these pan out well.. I could end up being poor just from buying stem adapters lol
> http://www.shapeways.com/shops/matt3o


I wish someone made something to convert cherry stems to work on an alps board. It seems like with the way the alps switches are made you could stick something into that space in the switch..


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Erm.. is the wobble specific to that keyboard or Blues in general? I was looking at getting Blues for my first cherry-based board since they seemed the closest to the Black Alps I love so much in my current AT101W, other than Clears which you can't get without spending like $200 on a board..


You actually like Black Alps? I think that's a first. I like them too but every other person I've ever talked to said they are horrible. Anyways, I don't really experience that much wobble that isn't present in every Cherry switch. That's a big critique of Cherries in the mechanical world, the wobble. Unless you really just want a Cherry board, I'd suggest trying the other Alps varieties.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You actually like Black Alps? I think that's a first. I like them too but every other person I've ever talked to said they are horrible. Anyways, I don't really experience that much wobble that isn't present in every Cherry switch. That's a big critique of Cherries in the mechanical world, the wobble. Unless you really just want a Cherry board, I'd suggest trying the other Alps varieties.


Are there actually modern boards that use these switches? I haven't seen any.

I may just do the modding project I have planned and just stick with that.


----------



## Blaise170

There aren't any modern Alps boards, but Matias boards use the same tooling for their switches.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Erm.. is the wobble specific to that keyboard or Blues in general? I was looking at getting Blues for my first cherry-based board since they seemed the closest to the Black Alps I love so much in my current AT101W, other than Clears which you can't get without spending like $200 on a board..


MX Clears aren't exclusive to more expensive boards, you can get a KUL ES-87 for ~$130.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Clears aren't exclusive to more expensive boards, you can get a KUL ES-87 for ~$130.


while i agree clears do tend to be around $10 more on average then the same keyboard in the normal red/black/brown/blue models.

i do think they are worth it to me over browns as i like a heavier key.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Clears aren't exclusive to more expensive boards, you can get a KUL ES-87 for ~$130.


Yeah but thats tenkeyless. I hate that kind of layout. I need a full-sized board. The cheapest I have seen that is actually stocked anywhere is the Ducky Shine 4 with Clears, for $169, and I do kind of like the look of the one with the gray shell and black keys. I have seen the CODE from WASD Keyboards listed for $150 but its never in stock when you find it with clears.


----------



## bobfig

could always buy a cheap cherry keyboard and get to soldering clear switches on.

btw i have that ducky and its been flawless since i got it. the duel color led's is nice.


----------



## kbros

Speaking of cheap cherry boards. This one is Kailh but still a crazy low price. http://amzn.com/B00OY0GE9I


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah but thats tenkeyless. I hate that kind of layout. I need a full-sized board. The cheapest I have seen that is actually stocked anywhere is the Ducky Shine 4 with Clears, for $169, and I do kind of like the look of the one with the gray shell and black keys. I have seen the CODE from WASD Keyboards listed for $150 but its never in stock when you find it with clears.


You just missed the Code with Clears on Massdrop. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/code-keyboard-cherry-mx-clears


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> You just missed the Code with Clears on Massdrop. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/code-keyboard-cherry-mx-clears


I couldn't have afforded it anyway. I've been unemployed for a couple of years now and I'm just starting a new job on Tuesday, so I'm starting to consider nice keyboards again.


----------



## Blaise170

Technically Aula uses their own switches even though their OEM is Kailh.


----------



## cephelix

Browsing through Massdrop and came across the CM Novatouch Barebones. Thinking maybe it's quite a purchase. Any thoughts on the board itself?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah but thats tenkeyless. I hate that kind of layout. I need a full-sized board. The cheapest I have seen that is actually stocked anywhere is the Ducky Shine 4 with Clears, for $169, and I do kind of like the look of the one with the gray shell and black keys. I have seen the CODE from WASD Keyboards listed for $150 but its never in stock when you find it with clears.


Ah, well they appear every couple of months on Massdrop, so maybe you'll be able to grab one the next time they appear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Browsing through Massdrop and came across the CM Novatouch Barebones. Thinking maybe it's quite a purchase. Any thoughts on the board itself?


Supposedly highly rated.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Erm.. is the wobble specific to that keyboard or Blues in general? I was looking at getting Blues for my first cherry-based board since they seemed the closest to the Black Alps I love so much in my current AT101W, other than Clears which you can't get without spending like $200 on a board..


Even after owning a couple Razer BWU (both with Cherry MX Blues) and now a K65 RGB, I have only noticed wobbly keys on the Thermaltake PoseidenZ board that I have with Kalih Blues. It's my work keyboard so it doesn't bother me in the slightest, but it's definitely noticeable. Taking a key off and kinda moving the entire switch assembly by the stem shows me that there is some play within the way the switch is mounted, and then how the stem has a small amount of play, but I think a good portion is the key itself. It was a $80 board that I got for $50, so I don't expect world class quality. Definitely a solid board for this price and has treated me well. It could use some better keycaps, but it hasn't had any of the obvious QC issues I've seen on the BWUs (dead LED's, damaged keys, etc).


----------



## roflcopter159

Just received a set of the pmk dsa blanks from a coworker for free. Much more thin than I would have thought. I don't mind the DSA profile, so that's good. They also didn't significantly change the sound from the stock Poker caps. Only two problems with them. First, the caps don't look like they were molded very well because the base of the caps are in no way uniform. Perhaps that's a fault of the switches resting strangely or the caps being rotated differently (though I wouldn't think that would matter much with DSA). Not the end of the world, but it definitely isn't super attractive. Second, the spacebar feels mushy and sticks if I don't press it hard enough. I have no idea why that is happening. There is plenty of clearance between the space bar and the case and other keys, so I'm not sure what it could be. If anyone has suggestions on how to fix that, that would be awesome.

EDIT: From afar or at an angle, they actually look pretty nice. When you get up close, you can really see some imperfections. (Far being not at your desk and close being using the keyboard)


----------



## Jixr

thats just SP's quality. ( ie crap ) they have sets that look pretty, but i feel like paying $100+ for a SP set is super dumb. The quality is only a step above WASD caps.


----------



## alltheGHz

On a scale on 1 to 10, how tough would it be to take a standard, non detachable USB cable snaking out the back of my Filco majestouch 2, and make it a detachable mini USB to USB cable?


----------



## kbros

Depends... How are your soldering skills? You could also buy a premade one from pexon.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> On a scale on 1 to 10, how tough would it be to take a standard, non detachable USB cable snaking out the back of my Filco majestouch 2, and make it a detachable mini USB to USB cable?


Edit: Misread your post, please ignore.


----------



## HPE1000

Surprisingly got all the parts lined up for my Cherry NCR keyboard in the past day. Should be a pretty cool keyboard when done.


----------



## Jixr

I actually have a modle to make a hard wired keyboard removeable plug laying around that i got out of a borken qfr


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Supposedly highly rated.


Thanks! now I'm even more tempted to get that since I passed on the HHKB when I was in Japan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Depends... How are your soldering skills? You could also buy a premade one from pexon.


Pexon's quality is great! Ordered one for my Filco Majestouch 2 TKL. Sadly I think it got damaged during shipping and stopped working after a few months.


----------



## timerwin63

I'm just gonna quit now.


----------



## Deeptek

My POK3R - MX Blues - Toxic Keycap set


----------



## timerwin63

Edit: Geez, why can't I get this right...


----------



## kbros

Nice deeptek!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Depends... How are your soldering skills? You could also buy a premade one from pexon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Edit: Misread your post, please ignore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks! now I'm even more tempted to get that since I passed on the HHKB when I was in Japan.
> Pexon's quality is great! Ordered one for my Filco Majestouch 2 TKL. Sadly I think it got damaged during shipping and stopped working after a few months.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm just gonna quit now.


The female usb is cool, but I was looking for a direct connection, not little "tail", for lack of better words. Like a port, on the front of the board, like timerwin63 said. Where's would I get said parts?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> The female usb is cool, but I was looking for a direct connection, not little "tail", for lack of better words. Like a port, on the front of the board, like timerwin63 said. Where's would I get said parts?


?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Never Mind... Sorry...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Got rid of my crap Vengeance for a Ducky Shine 4 Brown.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

It's been a while mechanical keyboard crew!

I FINALLY managed to find another Compaq 11800 keyboard so I could complete my little project!
It's nice to type on, louder than my Quickfire TK.


__
https://flic.kr/p/wVyHku


__
https://flic.kr/p/wVyHku
 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/wFoFcD


__
https://flic.kr/p/wFoFcD
 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/wFgtFq


__
https://flic.kr/p/wFgtFq
 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr


----------



## Jixr

I need to find one of those to harvest the caps off them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I need to find one of those to harvest the caps off them.


Well I have two sets, the other set is only missing the - (minus) key from the numpad. you're welcome to them for the cost of shipping if you'd like.


----------



## Ragsters

Did you guys hear about the new Cherry MX Silent switches?


----------



## Blaise170

From looking at the image it appears that they will be using rubber dampeners like what Alps was using 30 years ago... lol

On a different note, I am now in possession of a Cherry MX Yellow and a few other obscure switches.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Did you guys hear about the new Cherry MX Silent switches?


I just read on article on this from tpu and I'm glad they have a silent cherry black with rgb option. I'll be getting the first TKL board with this switch that comes out!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> From looking at the image it appears that they will be using rubber dampeners like what Alps was using 30 years ago...


What dampener? Here's an exploded picture of the switch...


----------



## Jixr

that white part is the dampener, between the stem and the spring.


----------



## roflcopter159

Does anyone know what they are trying to dampen? Bottom out, return up, minor noises?


----------



## Jixr

both bottom out and return noise, on the website they have a noise sample though it may be hard to determine what it sounds like IRL.

My worry is the damping system will make the keys feel mushy, I love the hard stop to linears. Something I definitely want to try out though, if they are good enough, I would really consider buying a board to salvage the switches out of them.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> both bottom out and return noise, on the website they have a noise sample though it may be hard to determine what it sounds like IRL.
> 
> My worry is the damping system will make the keys feel mushy, I love the hard stop to linears. Something I definitely want to try out though, if they are good enough, I would really consider buying a board to salvage the switches out of them.


Yeah mushiness would totally ruin linears for me. I probably won't end up trying them until I can buy the switches by themselves. If I am lucky microcenter might have a board with these switches on display but I highly doubt it. The perhiperals section at my local microcenter is rather disappointing.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yeah mushiness would totally ruin linears for me. I probably won't end up trying them until I can buy the switches by themselves. If I am lucky microcenter might have a board with these switches on display but I highly doubt it. The perhiperals section at my local microcenter is rather disappointing.


At least you have a Microcenter.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> At least you have a Microcenter.


True, lol. My microcenter doesn't have much of a selection of anything for the most part, but they are great if they have what you want.


----------



## Jixr

I have a frys, decent, but not as cheap as microcenters.

( the last MC i went to had a whole aisle of ducky's and filcos )

My frys has a decent display of mechs to try out, i'll go check out the new corsair once they get them in stock.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a frys, decent, but not as cheap as microcenters.
> 
> ( the last MC i went to had a whole aisle of ducky's and filcos )
> 
> My frys has a decent display of mechs to try out, i'll go check out the new corsair once they get them in stock.


I always make sure to visit the fry's in LA when I visit my grandparents. It has a much greater selection than my local microcenter. A whole aisle of ducky's and filco's would be cool, but I would probably never buy them. I am way too attached to my custom layout, I'm not even sure if I will ever use another non-programmable board.


----------



## aberrero

Just played with a happy hacking keyboard pro 2 in a store in Japan, and I think I am a convert to Topre switches. The HHKB layout probably isn't going to work for me, but I'm eyeing the Novatouch. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Just grabbed one of each version of these stem adapters. He's also working on stem adapters with stabilizer plates for the other key sizes and positions. If these pan out well.. I could end up being poor just from buying stem adapters lol
> http://www.shapeways.com/shops/matt3o


These ended up being more than worth what you pay for them. Supreme feel when printed with the suggested material. Version 2 has much cleaner edges and what appears to be a thicker wall which leads to a more durable product. Very happy with how this turned outm


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Just played with a happy hacking keyboard pro 2 in a store in Japan, and I think I am a convert to Topre switches. The HHKB layout probably isn't going to work for me, but I'm eyeing the Novatouch. Any other recommendations?


Try out the topre realforce as well!! They have a more traditional layout. I cannot tell you specific models though. All i know is they have a 45g and 55g and maybe a variable one. Someone else with more knowledge should chime in though


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I wish someone made something to convert cherry stems to work on an alps board. It seems like with the way the alps switches are made you could stick something into that space in the switch..


By the way, I'm not sure how I missed your post but people are working on Alps to MX adapters.

http://deskthority.net/workshop-f7/cherry-to-alps-adapters-t4934.html


----------



## RagingPwner

I'm still not 100% if I'm going to, but could one of you gents help me out?

Really want to snag a 60%. Looking at the POK3R on MD and I've been eying the Ducky Mini for awhile. Either choice better than the other?

Thanks guys!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Question my mechanical keyboard i just got my f2 key does not click as loud as others. Does that mean the f2 will not work at all? Sorry i would check but I'm on a tablet right now


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Question my mechanical keyboard i just got my f2 key does not click as loud as others. Does that mean the f2 will not work at all? Sorry i would check but I'm on a tablet right now


No it should be fine. What kind of switches do you have?


----------



## curly haired boy

scored a new-in-box Dell QuietKey RT7D5JTW at a local thrift store. made in 1995, never used. For a rubber membrane (with plastic plungers) it feels pretty damn nice....


----------



## TMatzelle60

It's razer one the black widow Chroma not really the best but just wondering about the clicks


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I'm still not 100% if I'm going to, but could one of you gents help me out?
> 
> Really want to snag a 60%. Looking at the POK3R on MD and I've been eying the Ducky Mini for awhile. Either choice better than the other?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I own both. Since i got the Pok3r the Ducky is now collecting dust on my shelf. They both have the same switches, but i find that the ones of the Ducky have a much different click. They are looser than the ones on the Pok3r and dont feel as sturdy.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure how I missed your post but people are working on Alps to MX adapters.
> 
> http://deskthority.net/workshop-f7/cherry-to-alps-adapters-t4934.html


Ah, thank you, that's a thread to keep an eye on. If I can get a set of those when they are done, it will simplify matters greatly for the modding project I have planned for my AT101W. The one thing that worries me now is what to do about the stabilizers, I don't think the AT101W uses the same kind as cherry boards, that isn't something I had looked into since I didn't know those adapters were a thing anywhere.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> It's razer one the black widow Chroma not really the best but just wondering about the clicks


To be honest, it wouldn't surprise me since Razer essentially went with their own in-house switch/brand (I believe closer to Kalih than Cherry). If it's anything like Kalih, it has a better chance of being less consistent across all the switches. My Kalih board is pretty even, but I've read others having opposite luck.

Try to take off the keycap on the F2 key and switch it with another key that seems ok to see if you have any change. If it's still the same afterwards, I'd just get a replacement.


----------



## Menta

Looking for a very simple good quality keyboard but not to expensive, basically the raw chassis so i can get keycaps of my liking, play around and have some fun on the modding scene ...

preference> CHERRY REDS...

ansi ou iso.. basically a nice layout that has plenty keycaps choices with easy identification

NO back lighting or maybe just maybe white ......

stores in Europe, but US is not out of the question


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> both bottom out and return noise, on the website they have a noise sample though it may be hard to determine what it sounds like IRL.
> 
> My worry is the damping system will make the keys feel mushy, I love the hard stop to linears. Something I definitely want to try out though, if they are good enough, I would really consider buying a board to salvage the switches out of them.


At least for the Matias dampened switches, they don't feel mushy at all. Hopefully Cherry doesn't try to replicate the feel of o-rings.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To be honest, it wouldn't surprise me since Razer essentially went with their own in-house switch/brand (I believe closer to Kalih than Cherry). If it's anything like Kalih


they are kalih switches, just ones with re-colored stems.


----------



## iSlayer

So basically Chinese knockoffs


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they are kalih switches, just ones with re-colored stems.


Ah, I thought somewhere it was mentioned that they were knock-offs even of Kalih's. Didn't Razer make a claim somewhere that they made/engineered the switch for their boards, specifically?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I thought somewhere it was mentioned that they were knock-offs even of Kalih's. Didn't Razer make a claim somewhere that they made/engineered the switch for their boards, specifically?


they did, but its just marketing fluff.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they did, but its just marketing fluff.


Figures







.

Either way, I use Kalih's in a Tt board at work and it's held up great. The keycaps aren't the most high quality, that's for sure, but it's 90% as good as a MX Blue board. That being said, I use actual Cherry (MX Reds) switches at home.


----------



## alltheGHz

How do you guys clean your keycaps?


----------



## pez

Everyday cleaning consists of just taking a microfiber cloth and running it along where I can.

Thorough cleaning consists of warm water (maybe a small dab of soap--no degreasers) and a microfiber cloth or two to clean and then dry.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Either way, I use Kalih's in a Tt board at work and it's held up great. The keycaps aren't the most high quality, that's for sure, but it's 90% as good as a MX Blue board. That being said, I use actual Cherry (MX Reds) switches at home.


most of the reason why kahils get crapped on is not because the switches, but because most of the time boards they are built on are cheap and poor quality.
Solder some kalihs on a good pcb and case, and you have yourself a very solid board.


----------



## iSlayer

Aren't the switches rated to half the presses of your average MX? Like 10m? Still quite a lot of use.

What decent mechs have Kahils? I've only ever known them to be in Razer stuff.


----------



## alltheGHz

Thanks. And what would be the best method of removing keycaps without buying a keycap remover?


----------



## Sniping

butter knife


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> butter knife


I would much rather use dental floss. I still do all the time when on artisans and keys with little clearance between the case where metal pullers won't fit. I feel like a butter knife or paper clips or any other metal object other than a puller have a high risk of damaging caps.


----------



## Jixr

a metal wire puller can still damage softer caps ( like ones from bsp ) I prefer the plastic o-ring pullers, don't damage caps


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a metal wire puller can still damage softer caps ( like ones from bsp ) I prefer the plastic o-ring pullers, don't damage caps


I know, which is why I don't use them on artisans. They are fine on cherry profile caps from gmk and bsp or anyone else so long as you use them properly and only on 1u or maybe 1.25u keys. Otherwise you will damage them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they are kalih switches, just ones with re-colored stems.


They are slightly different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I thought somewhere it was mentioned that they were knock-offs even of Kalih's. Didn't Razer make a claim somewhere that they made/engineered the switch for their boards, specifically?


They are Kailh, Kailh actually has their own green switch IIRC (don't have the time to pull out my box of switches at the moment). Razer gave Kailh their own specifications and Kailh made their switches to what they asked for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> most of the reason why kahils get crapped on is not because the switches, but because most of the time boards they are built on are cheap and poor quality.
> Solder some kalihs on a good pcb and case, and you have yourself a very solid board.


Definitely. I thought my Thermaltake felt horrid but my Keycool feels really good with Blue Kailhs. I still haven't used those browns I bought from you yet though lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Aren't the switches rated to half the presses of your average MX? Like 10m? Still quite a lot of use.
> 
> What decent mechs have Kahils? I've only ever known them to be in Razer stuff.


They are rated to 50m clicks if I recall, and Razer's are rated to 60m. Keycool and customs with Kailhs actually feel really nice, just don't say that on Geekhack/Deskthority because their elitism will kick in (as an aside, I once said I prefer Kailh Blue to Cherry MX Blue and several people on Geekhack called me crazy).


----------



## bobsaget

Vortex pok3r cherry mx red with PBT gateron two tone. Love it so far


----------



## Blaise170

So I took the time to get all my switches out this morning. It turns out that Kailh actually does have their own Green and Orange switches. Picture for anyone interested.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> So I took the time to get all my switches out this morning. It turns out that Kailh actually does have their own Green and Orange switches. Picture for anyone interested.


trade you an artison for a lock


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> So I took the time to get all my switches out this morning. It turns out that Kailh actually does have their own Green and Orange switches. Picture for anyone interested.


Very impressive, I have to ask: Which are your favorite?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> trade you an artison for a lock


Unfortunately it's the only one I currently have otherwise I'd take you up on that. Even more unfortunate is the last group buy for MX Lock just finished in July.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Very impressive, I have to ask: Which are your favorite?


Alps SKCM Blue is definitely my favorite. Acer switches feel the best when on their own but they feel horrid once you type on an Acer board with them. Cherry MX Pale Blue is also very nice, it has a quiet click like Matias Quiet switches should be. Unfortunately I don't even know where it came from myself and finding any information on Pale Blues outside of Cherry Corp is basically impossible.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unfortunately it's the only one I currently have otherwise I'd take you up on that. Even more unfortunate is the last group buy for MX Lock just finished in July.


Yeah I completely missed that buy, and they had a few extras but inbetween talking to the host and sending paypal info someone else snagged them.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Unfortunately it's the only one I currently have otherwise I'd take you up on that. Even more unfortunate is the last group buy for MX Lock just finished in July.
> Alps SKCM Blue is definitely my favorite. Acer switches feel the best when on their own but they feel horrid once you type on an Acer board with them. Cherry MX Pale Blue is also very nice, it has a quiet click like Matias Quiet switches should be. Unfortunately I don't even know where it came from myself and finding any information on Pale Blues outside of Cherry Corp is basically impossible.


Are the pale blues also a 50g actuation? They sound very interesting... Now if I could get my hands on 84 of those and toss some black springs in them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Are the pale blues also a 50g actuation? They sound very interesting... Now if I could get my hands on 84 of those and toss some black springs in them.


Not sure, don't have the proper equipment to test, though I'll be updating the Deskthority wiki since I have some stuff that is undocumented/under-documented. I'm not sure how a full board of them would feel but I imagine that's what vintage Blues would feel like if you lubed them.

Also, here's a chart of the switches I posted on Reddit for the interested.


----------



## timerwin63

*This* is a very interesting post. I never knew Cherry made so many variants on their switches.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> *This* is a very interesting post. I never knew Cherry made so many variants on their switches.


Yeah that's about the only other place I've seen the pale blues. I haven't contacted him about it but he might actually be a good source. The big target for my collection is Hirose MX Orange - those things are extremely rare too unfortunately. I can't complain though, having an MX Yellow and Pale Blue are enough for me... for now.


----------



## Deeptek

anybody participate in the MiSo keycap set on massdrop that just ended yesterday?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> most of the reason why kahils get crapped on is not because the switches, but because most of the time boards they are built on are cheap and poor quality.
> Solder some kalihs on a good pcb and case, and you have yourself a very solid board.


Yeah, I kinda notice that trend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Aren't the switches rated to half the presses of your average MX? Like 10m? Still quite a lot of use.
> 
> What decent mechs have Kahils? I've only ever known them to be in Razer stuff.


I've noticed that on the Kalih board I have. The MX Blues have a little more 'play' before actuation where this one is a good deal less.

This Tt Poseidon (I think it may still be ~$56 for sale at Best Buy) is not bad for the price. I paid $50 for it after a coupon and a sale before. Not sure what constitutes as a non-solid board, but the board doesn't flex under its' own weight, has a decent solid feel and weight to it, and has given me no issues as of yet. The keycaps could be better, and the coating looks like it scratches easily if you're careless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would much rather use dental floss. I still do all the time when on artisans and keys with little clearance between the case where metal pullers won't fit. I feel like a butter knife or paper clips or any other metal object other than a puller have a high risk of damaging caps.


That's actually a great 'hack' to keep in mind. Never would have thought about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> So I took the time to get all my switches out this morning. It turns out that Kailh actually does have their own Green and Orange switches. Picture for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's aweome! Thanks for that tidbit of info (didn't quote that post) and pic







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Where do you get all of your switches from Blaise? That's a pretty impressive collection.


----------



## iSlayer

So I have a Ducky Shine 3 TKL and some of the LEDs on it are dead. Instead of getting my stuff together and sending it in while under warranty I waited (i'm one month out now and mechanicalkeyboards.com is being a pain and expecting me to pay $40 minimum for it fixed).

How hard would it be to manually fix the LEDs?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> How hard would it be to manually fix the LEDs?


Assuming you have at least a minimal amount of tinkering ability, its not hard. You'll need replacement leds, and a soldering and desolder iron ( nothing fancy, i've been building all my boards with $10 radioshack ones )

it may take a little practice, but with all the youtube videos out there you can learn a bit before you try.

The first thing i ever soldered in my life was a keyboard I was switching out the switches and LEDs in.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Where do you get all of your switches from Blaise? That's a pretty impressive collection.


Many I desoldered myself and replaced. Some I bought from places like TaoBao and some I bought from other owners.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> So I have a Ducky Shine 3 TKL and some of the LEDs on it are dead. Instead of getting my stuff together and sending it in while under warranty I waited (i'm one month out now and mechanicalkeyboards.com is being a pain and expecting me to pay $40 minimum for it fixed).
> 
> How hard would it be to manually fix the LEDs?


If you know how to solder it's pretty easy.


----------



## iSlayer

I have 0 experience in soldering


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I have 0 experience in soldering


It's so easy even a caveman can do it. Maybe a youtube video/tutorial can help.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I have 0 experience in soldering


here's the key: heat the joint, then apply the solder. it'll flow where it needs to go.

heat and flow, heat and flow


----------



## iSlayer

What do I need / want for it? I'm willing to risk it.

Big issue is, if I replace the LEDs, how do I get the same blue LEDs that my keyboard currently has?

I doubt it's worth spending $40+ to have it repaired. Heck, at that price i'm tempted to just sell my DS3 when the DS5 TKL comes out (it is coming right?) and pick up one of those...at the same time, I don't want to part with my beautiful DS3 TKL.

Thank you for the advice so far!


----------



## Blaise170

If you are going to be spending $40+ to repair it anyways, spend it towards some soldering gear and learn an invaluable skill for life. You can get a pretty decent Weller for about the price and you can get some solder for $3.

($39) Weller WLC100: http://amzn.to/1MhQdxN
($44) Aoyue 937+: http://amzn.to/1HDWNs5

Of course, you can get the job done with a $10 iron but in my experience they don't work nearly as well as the better ones. It's one of those items that you might use once and forget about, but if you do continue to use it you'll probably want to upgrade eventually anyways.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Of course, you can get the job done with a $10 iron but in my experience they don't work nearly as well as the better ones. It's one of those items that you might use once and forget about, but if you do continue to use it you'll probably want to upgrade eventually anyways.


Yeah, i'm just cheap, and have been able to work with it so far.

As far as LED's go, you'll want a 3mm flangless ( must be flangeles ) led, it should blend in just fine with your others.


----------



## jfing14

In my unprofessional opinion, I do think the atomic is much more functional looking than the planck. There is also something that looks a little more aesthetically pleasing about its off centre style


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Mechanical keyboard update:

I bought a Nixeus Moda a while ago. It has Kailh Brown switches and Costar stabilizers.


It had two switches quit working (Up and Left). So I contacted Nixeus for warranty replacement. They gave me the option of replacing it with a Moda, or a Moda V2.
I chose the V2 with Kailh Blues. It has Cherry Stabilizers, so it was a no-brainer.



I kept it stock for about 5 minutes. It's rocking a combination of DSA Granite (light keys), DSA Dolch (dark keys), and Signature Plastics Big Red Eject Key (group buy).



It's a heck of an upgrade over the original Moda, styling-wise. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Jixr

god the original was a crap shot of a keyboard. they sent me an original, and within a week it broke


----------



## kbros

Isn't that a noppoo lolita? Just rebranded?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Isn't that a noppoo lolita? Just rebranded?


Looks like it.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, that moda company its just an importing company, they take existing products, rebrand, and re-sell


----------



## kbros

I did a review on that $36 AULA keyboard.


http://imgur.com/xaVqP


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I did a review on that $36 AULA keyboard.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xaVqP


Interesting. I have an Aula in my collection and it doesn't feel bad to me. Of course, it's hard to really say when it isn't mounted to a board.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Isn't that a noppoo lolita? Just rebranded?


It appears very similar. I don't have a Lolita handy to compare them. At least this one says Nixeus on it instead of Lolita.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, that moda company its just an importing company, they take existing products, rebrand, and re-sell


I've been told by corporate contacts at Nixeus that they do not rebrand - the products they sell are made for them at their contract factories. They did say that they use reference designs, though. Which is why the original Moda followed the same style as several other keyboards, and the Moda V2 looks like a Lolita Spider.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> It appears very similar. I don't have a Lolita handy to compare them. At least this one says Nixeus on it instead of Lolita.
> I've been told by corporate contacts at Nixeus that they do not rebrand - the products they sell are made for them at their contract factories. They did say that they use reference designs, though. Which is why the original Moda followed the same style as several other keyboards, and the Moda V2 looks like a Lolita Spider.


Every company does that though. Just look at the Max Keyboard Nighthawk. It is a rebrand of the iOne Scorpios U9, just like the Rosewill Apollo, Monoprice Macro, Qpad MK-85, and QUMAX Xarmor U9W. Each company will say that theirs is different but it doesn't change the fact that the original board is still the same.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> It appears very similar. I don't have a Lolita handy to compare them. At least this one says Nixeus on it instead of Lolita.
> I've been told by corporate contacts at Nixeus that they do not rebrand - the products they sell are made for them at their contract factories. They did say that they use reference designs, though. Which is why the original Moda followed the same style as several other keyboards, and the Moda V2 looks like a Lolita Spider.


Yeah, a reference design, that they just get their brand name put on, its a rebrand.

So did they pm you as well offering you a free product for review?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, a reference design, that they just get their brand name put on, its a rebrand.
> 
> So did they pm you as well offering you a free product for review?


No, I didn't get anything free. I bought the original Moda as a Newegg Flash deal, and the new one was a warranty replacement.

I wish I had gotten free stuff - that board with the keycaps is close to $200!


----------



## Jixr

whoo! found someone who will re-sell me their mx locks, going to put one on the caps lock, maybe a num lock, and another caps lock on my home board.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! found someone who will re-sell me their mx locks, going to put one on the caps lock, maybe a num lock, and another caps lock on my home board.


How many does he have?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How many does he have?


I bought 3 of them ( all the extras he had ) but I will probably only end up using two, depending on how the work out, and I figure i can repost the extra if I don't need it.
You can call dibs if you want ( don't have the switches in hand yet, probably not till next week ) I'd just relay the cost to you, $8 shipped.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Can anyone give advice on GREETECH switches? I would love to get the Royal Kludge RGB Greetech Black (I love Cherry MX Blacks!) and was wondering if anyone has any info (wiggle of the stem better or more pronounced or such things) before I decide!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can anyone give advice on GREETECH switches? I would love to get the Royal Kludge RGB Greetech Black (I love Cherry MX Blacks!) and was wondering if anyone has any info (wiggle of the stem better or more pronounced or such things) before I decide!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I have a full set of Greetech in my room. I can test them for you when I get off work in an hour or so.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have a full set of Greetech in my room. I can test them for you when I get off work in an hour or so.


Awesome! I would truly appreciate the test and feedback! Exciting!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Anyone see the *Planck* up on MASSDROP? Is it worth getting this? This is so bad for my wallet!









If the greetechs are good I'll end up getting that and this one!


----------



## Blaise170

So this research is based entirely on individual switches that are not mounted on a PCB/plate. I tested with red switches and blue switches.


Wobble is about the same on Cherry and Greetech.
The stems are interchangeable which implies that these switches are nearly exact clones.
The stem color is a bit different than Cherry, whereas the red for example takes on an orange tone.
They sound about the same when comparing reds, but the click of Greetech is a bit more shrill than Cherry.
Switchplate uses copper instead of gold.


----------



## kbros

I want to build a planck. I'll have a go at handwiring. Super budget planck with leftover kailh housings and cherry stems or something. We'll see.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I want to build a planck. I'll have a go at handwiring. Super budget planck with leftover kailh housings and cherry stems or something. We'll see.


Buy the one on massdrop


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> So this research is based entirely on individual switches that are not mounted on a PCB/plate. I tested with red switches and blue switches.
> 
> Wobble is about the same on Cherr and Greetech.
> The stems are interchangeable which implies that these switches are nearly exact clones.
> The stem color is a bit different than Cherry, whereas the red for example takes on an orange tone.
> They sound about the same when comparing reds, but the click of Greetech is a bit more shrill than Cherry.
> Switchplate uses copper instead of gold.


+ Rep for the comparo!


----------



## HPE1000

Lubing switches takes foreverrrrr


----------



## JackCY

submerge it for 10min, it will lube fine


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> submerge it for 10min, it will lube fine


If only it was that simple


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> submerge it for 10min, it will lube fine


Inb4


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I bought 3 of them ( all the extras he had ) but I will probably only end up using two, depending on how the work out, and I figure i can repost the extra if I don't need it.
> You can call dibs if you want ( don't have the switches in hand yet, probably not till next week ) I'd just relay the cost to you, $8 shipped.


I might be able to do that, just gotta get my paypal working...


----------



## timerwin63

A friend of mine was gonna toss his Filco because he replaced it with a DAS 4C. I told him that wouldn't happen unless I was dead, so I bought it off him for ~$30. I'm thinking about putting a set of Greens or Gateron Blues with a 62g spring in. I haven't done spring swapping before, though. Is it difficult, or just a pain?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> A friend of mine was gonna toss his Filco because he replaced it with a DAS 4C. I told him that wouldn't happen unless I was dead, so I bought it off him for ~$30. I'm thinking about putting a set of Greens or Gateron Blues with a 62g spring in. I haven't done spring swapping before, though. Is it difficult, or just a pain?


If you can solder it's relatively easy so long as the solder isn't lead-free.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you can solder it's relatively easy so long as the solder isn't lead-free.


You're talking to a computer engineering major. Soldering is easier than talking to people I don't know.









I was asking more about swapping springs inside switches. Do I need to lube the added springs, are there tools I need, etc. I couldn't find a guide for it with a quick search and I this (or maybe GH) would be the best place to ask.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You're talking to a computer engineering major. Soldering is easier than talking to people I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking more about swapping springs inside switches. Do I need to lube the added springs, are there tools I need, etc. I couldn't find a guide for it with a quick search and I this (or maybe GH) would be the best place to ask.


Spring swapping isnt too bad. No need to lube the spring imo. So if you dont want to lube the switches then just open them and swap the springs out.


----------



## Blaise170

Oh well opening the switch housing can be a tad bit tricky. I can get them open with fingernails but it takes a good minute or so per switch. I think someone on GH made tools for it at one point but I don't know of any currently available.

P.S. Yikes I thought I posted this an hour ago, guess I somehow forgot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oh well opening the switch housing can be a tad bit tricky. I can get them open with fingernails but it takes a good minute or so per switch. I think someone on GH made tools for it at one point but I don't know of any currently available.
> 
> P.S. Yikes I thought I posted this an hour ago, guess I somehow forgot.


I find using two tiny flat head screwdrivers to pry each side open works the best. Do one side, then lightly do the other side to prevent wearing out the switch tops. It is super fast.

While I haven't used a switch tool, I have tried to open switches with flat heads in the same way those tools work and it seems to require the top to be bent much further than just opening them from the bottom does, which ends up making the tops loose and wobbly when put back on. I could be wrong since I haven't actually used that tool though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I find using two tiny flat head screwdrivers to pry each side open works the best. Do one side, then lightly do the other side to prevent wearing out the switch tops. It is super fast.
> 
> While I haven't used a switch tool, I have tried to open switches with flat heads in the same way those tools work and it seems to require the top to be bent much further than just opening them from the bottom does, which ends up making the tops loose and wobbly when put back on. I could be wrong since I haven't actually used that tool though.


Sounds pretty painless. I'm actually really excited to start working on this as soon as I move back into school. Now I just have to decide which board to use until then...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I bought 3 of them ( all the extras he had ) but I will probably only end up using two, depending on how the work out, and I figure i can repost the extra if I don't need it.
> You can call dibs if you want ( don't have the switches in hand yet, probably not till next week ) I'd just relay the cost to you, $8 shipped.


I might be able to do that, just gotta get my paypal working...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I find using two tiny flat head screwdrivers to pry each side open works the best. Do one side, then lightly do the other side to prevent wearing out the switch tops. It is super fast.
> 
> While I haven't used a switch tool, I have tried to open switches with flat heads in the same way those tools work and it seems to require the top to be bent much further than just opening them from the bottom does, which ends up making the tops loose and wobbly when put back on. I could be wrong since I haven't actually used that tool though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oh well opening the switch housing can be a tad bit tricky. I can get them open with fingernails but it takes a good minute or so per switch. I think someone on GH made tools for it at one point but I don't know of any currently available.
> 
> P.S. Yikes I thought I posted this an hour ago, guess I somehow forgot.


I made these things out of binder clips and i can open switches pretty fast with them (more info on how to make here - http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/index.php?mid=tipandtech&document_srl=3520312 )



I know someone on this korean site made a switch opening device with a 3d printer - kbdlab.co.kr/index.php?mid=board_etc&search_target=nick_name&search_keyword=아침에™&document_srl=101589

Here is a video of one in action - 




More info on the 3d printed switch opener may be found on this thread - https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=64115.0

EDIT: Someone put the 3d printed switch opener on shapeways.com here - http://www.shapeways.com/product/ZLA6MAESE/switch-opener?optionId=56097937

If you upload the file from the korean website to shapeways I think you can get more options in terms of materials. I plan on ordering a couple of various materials in the near future to try them out (polished steel, clear acrylic, and 'strong and flexible plastic')


----------



## kbros

+1 on the binder clips. Especially helpful if you're working on a PCB mount board with the switches still soldered in. (or a plate with notches)


----------



## curly haired boy

here's hoping carbon SA looks good. i'm in


----------



## Capwn

Picked this up today for no good reason, I feel it looks fantastic blank.
Novatouch TKL , WASD Blanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Still sitting here waitin' for my keyboard.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Picked this up today for no good reason, I feel it looks fantastic blank.
> Novatouch TKL , WASD Blanks.


Doesn't look all blank. What switches are in that thing? Topre copy?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Doesn't look all blank. What switches are in that thing? Topre copy?


It's a Cooler Master Novatouch, it uses Topre switches with Cherry MX compatible stems.


----------



## Blaise170

Got a few things on the way. Got a WYSE WY-30 with MX Blacks and a Focus FK-8000. Also bought one of Orihalcon's XT to USB converters. Might be picking up a Model F here soon.


----------



## JackCY

So they are Topres hmm.
Any video comparison, explanation of the feel between Alps, Cherry, Topre?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So they are Topres hmm.
> Any video comparison, explanation of the feel between Alps, Cherry, Topre?


Never been a fan of Topre myself. They feel no different than a good rubber dome in my opinion, though some people rave about Topre. Topre gives more of a thock with the actuation. Here is a video with MX Browns and Topre. Just keep in mind that videos aren't the best since microphones aren't great at reproducing the sound made.


----------



## Fidex

Hi Guys , I'm writing this post because I want to ask about shopping online to buy sets of keys, if possible customizable.

I'm planning to give a facelift to my SteelSeries 7G, which has already 5-6 years and I think he deserves it ^^

Currently only know WASD Keyboards, but it's too expensive to buy it, the shipping charges are very expensive to buy from Europe and there is always a risk with customs

So I wanted to ask you if there is any European shop where customized sets of keys, or where you can buy complete sets of keys (105 keys)
Not looking group buys, stores only; ironmongery thanks and greetings.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidex*
> 
> Hi Guys , I'm writing this post because I want to ask about shopping online to buy sets of keys, if possible customizable.
> 
> I'm planning to give a facelift to my SteelSeries 7G, which has already 5-6 years and I think he deserves it ^^
> 
> Currently only know WASD Keyboards, but it's too expensive to buy it, the shipping charges are very expensive to buy from Europe and there is always a risk with customs
> 
> So I wanted to ask you if there is any European shop where customized sets of keys, or where you can buy complete sets of keys (105 keys)
> Not looking group buys, stores only; ironmongery thanks and greetings.


Qwerkeys is from the UK (I think), give them a shot!

Edit: I just checked out their site and now they only take bulk orders... wow! You used to be able to buy sets from them...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Never been a fan of Topre myself. They feel no different than a good rubber dome in my opinion, though some people rave about Topre. Topre gives more of a thock with the actuation. Here is a video with MX Browns and Topre. Just keep in mind that videos aren't the best since microphones aren't great at reproducing the sound made.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Picked this up today for no good reason, I feel it looks fantastic blank.
> Novatouch TKL , WASD Blanks.


Where? Via massdrop?


----------



## HPE1000

The fanboying over topre is ridiculous. At the end of the day it is a nice rubber dome, that doesn't mean it is good or bad. I don't know why people take it as an insult when people call it rubber dome.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The fanboying over topre is ridiculous. At the end of the day it is a nice rubber dome, that doesn't mean it is good or bad. I don't know why people take it as an insult when people call it rubber dome.


Because in most people's mind:

rubber dome = bad
topre = good
rubber dome != topre

But then, the only difference between Topre and rubber domes are that Topre have a spring inside each. I don't like Topre because its feel doesn't justify a $200+ price tag. If they were $50 I might consider getting one.


----------



## JackCY

I don't care I would like to hear the specs of it. Cherry connects way way soon on the top of the key travel, I have two rings on the keys and they switch on say middle of the way down. The keys wobble as the stems have too much play. The key travel is fairly long, even with two rings on the keys it's nowhere near a laptop low profile keyboard. With the standard key profile you hit the corner of a key a little bit, just barely and the switch turns on.
You know something like that.

So where do Topre switch on? Up like Cherry, or down like rubber contact keys, or somewhere between? How is the switch detected on Topre? It's contactless? How does the travel force curve look like?

What about Alps?

Does Topre keyb. cost twice as much as Cherry?


----------



## connectwise

Who takes it as an insult?



It's all good in the hood.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't care I would like to hear the specs of it. Cherry connects way way soon on the top of the key travel, I have two rings on the keys and they switch on say middle of the way down. The keys wobble as the stems have too much play. The key travel is fairly long, even with two rings on the keys it's nowhere near a laptop low profile keyboard. With the standard key profile you hit the corner of a key a little bit, just barely and the switch turns on.
> You know something like that.
> 
> So where do Topre switch on? Up like Cherry, or down like rubber contact keys, or somewhere between? How is the switch detected on Topre? It's contactless? How does the travel force curve look like?
> 
> What about Alps?
> 
> Does Topre keyb. cost twice as much as Cherry?


Many questions, I'll try to answer to the best of my ability.

The helical spring is capacitive so it actuates about mid-press when the membrane senses it. The domes have a bump at the beginning of the press where the force then becomes mostly linear.

Alps are my favorite switches as they tend to have the best feel and very little wobble (although I can't say for sure whether the clones wobble or not, the Matias Linear keyboard I have wobbles quite bad but the SKCM boards I have the wobble is almost non-existent).

Topre on average costs around $200+, sometimes you can find them for cheaper at the $150+ price range. Most Cherry boards are ~$100-$150. Matias boards are around $100 as well, though SKCM boards are no longer made and you can only find them in vintage sets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Who takes it as an insult?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good in the hood.


Many people do, especially in keyboarding forums like GH/DT/Reddit.


----------



## kbros

If you take offence to someone calling your topre keyboard a glorified rubber dome, you're an idiot. The end.

I love my Realforce and it's the best experience I've ever had typing on a keyboard. The part that I really like is the halfway actuation point compared to the bottom actuation of a standard dome. Some rubber domes you have to mash to actuate. My ABSOLUTE favorite part of topre is how darn smooth it is. Smoothest switch. Smoother than lubed vintage blacks or lubed gaterons. Blah blah blah I lub topre.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you take offence to someone calling your topre keyboard a glorified rubber dome, you're an idiot. The end.
> 
> I love my Realforce and it's the best experience I've ever had typing on a keyboard. The part that I really like is the halfway actuation point compared to the bottom actuation of a standard dome. Some rubber domes you have to mash to actuate. My ABSOLUTE favorite part of topre is how darn smooth it is. Smoothest switch. Smoother than lubed vintage blacks or lubed gaterons. Blah blah blah I lub topre.


I dunno my Matias Linears are pretty darn smooth.


----------



## kbros

I still need to try the matias switches. Only alps switch I've ever used is the oranges in my old apple kb I sold. The keycap compatibility really throws me off though. Glad those tai hao alps sets completed on massdrop though.


----------



## wes1099

I really wish someone sold black POM and white jelly POM keycaps... It would be even better if someone sold sets that supported 1.75 shift and split backspace...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I still need to try the matias switches. Only alps switch I've ever used is the oranges in my old apple kb I sold. The keycap compatibility really throws me off though. Glad those tai hao alps sets completed on massdrop though.


Yep picked up a set for myself, though I regret not getting a second set.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I still need to try the matias switches. Only alps switch I've ever used is the oranges in my old apple kb I sold. The keycap compatibility really throws me off though. Glad those tai hao alps sets completed on massdrop though.


Are Matias switches the same as older Alps? My current board is an old Dell AT101W with Black Alps, and I absolutely love it. I wanted to get a set of those caps from massdrop for a modding project I have planned with my board, but just didn't have the money as I just started a new job a couple of weeks ago and pay hasn't started yet.

People are asking about the wobble.. I don't know about the newer Matias boards, but the switches on this old Dell board do wobble a bit if you actively try to make them wobble. I don't think its bad, but I don't have anything to compare it to, as this is my only mechanical board. I will say that it isn't something you notice at all under normal use.


----------



## kbros

Wobble means nothing to me. Doesn't effect my typing at all. My RF's keycaps are wobbly, probably more so than an MX board. I might build a second planck with matias QC's after I build an MX one. I think I may fall in love with handwiring plancks, and using them. Matrix layout has always interested me. I love symmetry.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Are Matias switches the same as older Alps? My current board is an old Dell AT101W with Black Alps, and I absolutely love it. I wanted to get a set of those caps from massdrop for a modding project I have planned with my board, but just didn't have the money as I just started a new job a couple of weeks ago and pay hasn't started yet.
> 
> People are asking about the wobble.. I don't know about the newer Matias boards, but the switches on this old Dell board do wobble a bit if you actively try to make them wobble. I don't think its bad, but I don't have anything to compare it to, as this is my only mechanical board. I will say that it isn't something you notice at all under normal use.


When Alps stopped making their switches, they sold their equipment to Forward Electronics. Forward kept making them up until like 2010 or something like that and Matias needed new switches. If I recall correctly, Matias bought the equipment from Forward. They are a bit different than the old SKCM switches though.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> If you take offence to someone calling your topre keyboard a glorified rubber dome, you're an idiot. The end.
> 
> I love my Realforce and it's the best experience I've ever had typing on a keyboard. The part that I really like is the halfway actuation point compared to the bottom actuation of a standard dome. Some rubber domes you have to mash to actuate. My ABSOLUTE favorite part of topre is how darn smooth it is. Smoothest switch. Smoother than lubed vintage blacks or lubed gaterons. Blah blah blah I lub topre.


I would then also equate it as those females who are deterred from a career or schooling in science just because an old man says they fall in love with men, are distracting and cry too easily.


----------



## roflcopter159

Anyone have leads on a cheap, good condition, ps/2 keyboard? Need to get a ps/2 keyboard for one of my labs this semester and I figured I may as well use it as an excuse for another mech. I was thinking a model M since I've never had a chance to use one.


----------



## HPE1000

Decided to throw dsa dolch on my face w since I am using the classic beige keycaps on another board soon. I like it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Anyone have leads on a cheap, good condition, ps/2 keyboard? Need to get a ps/2 keyboard for one of my labs this semester and I figured I may as well use it as an excuse for another mech. I was thinking a model M since I've never had a chance to use one.


Model M would probably be your best bet but an old cherry keyboard (g80-1800 or 3000) could work too. Although I am not sure how easy/cheap you could get one.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Model M would probably be your best bet but an old cherry keyboard (g80-1800 or 3000) could work too. Although I am not sure how easy/cheap you could get one.


That's kind of what I figured. Any idea where I would have the best chances of getting a decent model M? Geek hack classifieds? They usually go for around $40-$50 right?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Anyone have leads on a cheap, good condition, ps/2 keyboard? Need to get a ps/2 keyboard for one of my labs this semester and I figured I may as well use it as an excuse for another mech. I was thinking a model M since I've never had a chance to use one.


I have a Focus FK-2001


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That's kind of what I figured. Any idea where I would have the best chances of getting a decent model M? Geek hack classifieds? They usually go for around $40-$50 right?


yeah, but haft that cost is shipping it, since they are so big and weigh so much.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Got a few things on the way. Got a WYSE WY-30 with MX Blacks and a Focus FK-8000. Also bought one of Orihalcon's XT to USB converters. Might be picking up a Model F here soon.


I have a Wyse WY-30 with Cherry MX Vintage Blacks. I'm running a Teensy with Soarer's Converter on it.



http://imgur.com/yJz6s


----------



## BoredErica

Dear citizens:

Steel or aluminum backplate on Kmac 2?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear citizens:
> 
> Steel or aluminum backplate on Kmac 2?


Aluminum


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Aluminum


but yyyyyy?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> but yyyyyy?


It's prettier and has a fancier reputation.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear citizens:
> 
> Steel or aluminum backplate on Kmac 2?


steel, alum plates are too flimsy

the weight difference is nice, much less flex than an alum plate, and tons more durable as well.

the only good thing about alum plates is if it gets bent during shipping, you can bend it back out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> steel, alum plates are too flimsy
> 
> the weight difference is nice, much less flex than an alum plate, and tons more durable as well.
> 
> the only good thing about alum plates is if it gets bent during shipping, you can bend it back out.


Here's your real answer. I haven't gotten a custom keyboard yet myself. Good to know. Do Gon's keyboards offer steel backplates?


----------



## BoredErica

Steel plates are stronger and heavier.

Aluminum plates are lighter and can be anodized to look cooler.


----------



## Jixr

meh, you can paint steel plates as well, and stainless steel plates look really nice as well.

I think all of gons plates are alum. ( cheaper to produce compared to steel i'd think )


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> meh, you can paint steel plates as well, and stainless steel plates look really nice as well.
> 
> I think all of gons plates are alum. ( cheaper to produce compared to steel i'd think )


Yes, I believe they are aluminum. Gon stuff will take a long time too, the guy is backed up with work.

The guy looking into backplates for me will probably get be brushed steel or something. I wonder if he can get it painted.

Oh yeah and just a broader update, The Chemist is back from a 2-3 month hiatus so the Kmac work has begun again. The Winkeyless Kmac2 PCB GB which I wanted in due to the leds being above the switch has died hard, but due to some coincidences it looks to be reviving once again. We'll have to see what terms Winkeyless has for the PCB run. If all goes according to plan I'll have:

PCB 1: Steel plate + brown switch lubed + Gon PCB + clear switch top + red leds + normal doubleshot PBT keycaps

PCB 2: Steel plate + brown switch lubed + Winkeyless PCB + red leds + backlit keycaps

Still just one Kmac 2 case to be sure, but much more flexible. I was originally looking for I think it was Kmac 1.1 or something, the one with fixed anodizing process but still had the flat case shape. But just being able to nab a Kmac2 is hard enough.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Decided to throw dsa dolch on my face w since I am using the classic beige keycaps on another board soon. I like it


/redirect throw to me









I want these. If only they didn't cost as much as a whole keyboard...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear citizens:
> 
> Steel or aluminum backplate on Kmac 2?


Stainless. Aluminum bends like nothing.


----------



## BoredErica

The crowd has spoken!


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## boredgunner

Everyone's doing RGB now. I suppose I wouldn't mind it on my next keyboard, but I'd prefer to use one color at a time and change when my mood dictates, if possible.

The other day I learned of the Adomax FlareTech switches for the first time. Reminds me of Aimpad but this one looks like it may actually go places. I need a keyboard with those switches, hopefully they come out next year in TKL form factor with good build quality.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Everyone's doing RGB now. I suppose I wouldn't mind it on my next keyboard, but I'd prefer to use one color at a time and change when my mood dictates, if possible.
> 
> The other day I learned of the Adomax FlareTech switches for the first time. Reminds me of Aimpad but this one looks like it may actually go places. I need a keyboard with those switches, hopefully they come out next year in TKL form factor with good build quality.


I have an RGB board and I usually have it set to color rotate. It's pretty soothing since it slowly cycles through the spectrum of colors.

Also bad for me. I'm trying to collect switches and every time a new one comes out my wallet cries.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone seen this yet?]


non standard, don't care.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

RGB this and RGB that... tell me when there's an RGB 60% around


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> RGB this and RGB that... tell me when there's an RGB 60% around


*with a standard layout and standard 60% case capability.

My redscarves have RBG backlighting-ish, the back of the PCB has RGB lights, and its acrylic case gives the case RGB capability, switch RGB does not really bother me since the lights are so weak and backlit capable caps generally suck.


----------



## Blaise170

I ordered a set of Vortex PBT backlit for my Keycool, we'll see how nice it once it comes in. Very few RGB boards have keycap compatibility which is a let down.


----------



## gasparspeed

Hi guys, yesterday i bought another mechanical keyboard, it's a NGS NG Z40, got it for only 3€ at a yardsale, and i've got some questions:

1) What switches does has? I cleaned the keyboard and found that the switches are like small white rectangles. They feel like MX Blues, and they are also very loud... But i dunno what switches are...
Pic from the keyboard itself (keycap and switch):


2)Is it normal that the keycaps are very difficult to take off? I mean, i had to create a ghetto-keycap puller to take them off, because i couldn't do it with my hand (on my Razer BlackWidow i can take the keycaps easily with my hand)


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Always enjoy taking a look through this thread... Been a long time owner of the Steel Series 6Gv2 Cherry MX Red Edition and have always wanted to customize it. But sadly, no one makes the huge right-side enter key that it has. Oh well, maybe someday...

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I ordered a set of Vortex PBT backlit for my Keycool, we'll see how nice it once it comes in. Very few RGB boards have keycap compatibility which is a let down.


you mean none.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hi guys, yesterday i bought another mechanical keyboard, it's a NGS NG Z40, got it for only 3€ at a yardsale, and i've got some questions:
> 
> 1) What switches does has? I cleaned the keyboard and found that the switches are like small white rectangles. They feel like MX Blues, and they are also very loud... But i dunno what switches are...
> Pic from the keyboard itself (keycap and switch):


white alps, or possibly an apls clone. good find, not worth anything, but $3, so makes a fun toy.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you mean none.
> white alps, or possibly an apls clone. good find, not worth anything, but $3, so makes a fun toy.


Thanks for the info!
I was thinking... Is it possible to change the keycaps to custom ones? I don't like the white caps...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> I was thinking... Is it possible to change the keycaps to custom ones? I don't like the white caps...


there are some, but they are very few sets out there, alps are not as popular as MX.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hi guys, yesterday i bought another mechanical keyboard, it's a NGS NG Z40, got it for only 3€ at a yardsale, and i've got some questions:
> 
> 1) What switches does has? I cleaned the keyboard and found that the switches are like small white rectangles. They feel like MX Blues, and they are also very loud... But i dunno what switches are...
> Pic from the keyboard itself (keycap and switch):
> 
> 
> 2)Is it normal that the keycaps are very difficult to take off? I mean, i had to create a ghetto-keycap puller to take them off, because i couldn't do it with my hand (on my Razer BlackWidow i can take the keycaps easily with my hand)


It's some kind of Alps clone but one that I've only seen mentioned in one other place before. It's probably a knockoff Alps SKCM White switch but it might be more like Acer switches which have a click leaf on top of membrane. Typically keycaps are a bit more difficult to remove on Alps and Alps clone switches since the tab goes inside the slider instead of around it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you mean none.
> white alps, or possibly an apls clone. good find, not worth anything, but $3, so makes a fun toy.


My Keycool is standard...


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I've been really busy lately so I haven't had time to take a good picture and post yet, but I got my Pok3r from Massdrop finally and got it adorned in the Orange and Black Tai-Hao PBT doubleshots. I also put the Red and Black ones with the Aluminum case on my Poker II.

I am completely sold on PBT keycaps now. I had always had ABS before purchasing my Poker II and now I can distinctly feel when I use one of my ABS capp'd boards. Now the issue is that I'm going to want to hunt down PBT sets for the rest of my collection.











EDIT: Picture was taken at my office, excuse the crappy logitech headset. I would never willingly pay to have my ears subjected to that.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, but haft that cost is shipping it, since they are so big and weigh so much.


Now that I think about it, I got super lucky with the model M I got on ebay. I got it for $29.99 with free FedEx ground shipping. It even came well packed (wrapped in 4-5 inches of bubble wrap) and it even ended up working. However, the one that I bought was uncleaned and untested so it took a little effort to get it up and running. That keyboard was the nastiest thing I have ever seen...


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Now that I think about it, I got super lucky with the model M I got on ebay. I got it for $29.99 with free FedEx ground shipping. It even came well packed (wrapped in 4-5 inches of bubble wrap) and it even ended up working. However, the one that I bought was uncleaned and untested so it took a little effort to get it up and running. That keyboard was the nastiest thing I have ever seen...


You sir are a very lucky man! I still don't have a real model M, nor have I typed on one. The closest thing I had was a Dell model M clone, which is now broken. They are usually so darn expensive. Just curious though, what did you use to clean it? I have 2 or three NEC H410E's that are so dirty that you can actually see the dirt sticking up off the plastic. I've been afraid to use isopropanol or ammonia, because I thought it might damage the plastic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I m addicted to changing keycaps... this is bad.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> You sir are a very lucky man! I still don't have a real model M, nor have I typed on one. The closest thing I had was a Dell model M clone, which is now broken. They are usually so darn expensive. Just curious though, what did you use to clean it? I have 2 or three NEC H410E's that are so dirty that you can actually see the dirt sticking up off the plastic. I've been afraid to use isopropanol or ammonia, because I thought it might damage the plastic.


ISA is safe on plastic. Also I would buy one from you if you were interested.


----------



## neo565

Thanks! All three are in use right now (the NEC blue switches are some of my favorites), but these keyboards come up a lot at a recycle bin at the IT department of a local scientific institute where my dad works. If I find another, I will sell it to you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I m addicted to changing keycaps... this is bad.


Uh oh, we need to stage an intervention...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uh oh, we need to stage an intervention...


At least he doesn't own over 100 different keyswitches...


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> You sir are a very lucky man! I still don't have a real model M, nor have I typed on one. The closest thing I had was a Dell model M clone, which is now broken. They are usually so darn expensive. Just curious though, what did you use to clean it? I have 2 or three 's that are so dirty that you can actually see the dirt sticking up off the plastic. I've been afraid to use isopropanol or ammonia, because I thought it might damage the plastic.


Cleaning a model M is alot different than cleaning other boards due to it's unique design. I cleaned all the plastic parts by soaking it in warm soapy water for a few hours to loosen up the dirt and other crap, then I gave it all a light scrub with a sponge to get it all off. The PCB was a little dusty so I blew it off with compressed air. I did not clean the springs and hammers because I did not want them to rust. For the metal plate I just sanded off the rust, rinsed the metal dust off, and dried it well.

For your boards I would suggest soaking the shell and keycaps in some warm soapy water then scrubbing lightly and rinsing. For anything else refer to *these guides*. I haven't cleaned any other keyboards other than blowing dust/dirt out from between the keys so I don't really know much about cleaning keyboards. Jixr might have some keyboard cleaning tips, I know he had to do some cleanup before fixing a board that a fellow OCN member sent him.


----------



## Jixr

a few novelties? this guy has a long way to go.


----------



## Paradigm84

You're not a true keycap addict until you find yourself rocking back and forth in the corner of a room, muttering "muh Dolch" under your breath.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're not a true keycap addict until you find yourself rocking back and forth in the corner of a room, muttering "muh Dolch" under your breath.


Hahaha. I have a rubbermaid bin full of keycaps, though it's mostly because I have like 4 sets of WYSE keycaps in there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a few novelties? this guy has a long way to go.


Baby steps...







A nuke key today, a keycap set tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're not a true keycap addict until you find yourself rocking back and forth in the corner of a room, muttering "muh Dolch" under your breath.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Hahaha. I have a rubbermaid bin full of keycaps, though it's mostly because I have like 4 sets of WYSE keycaps in there.


Sounds like I have a dark road ahead of me.


----------



## Jixr

soon expensive $50 keysets will look like crap, and you'll want to get more premium $150 keysets, then, whats teh point of all those sets if you don't have keyboards to put them on, so might as well build a korean custom keyboard, wash rinse repeat as desired.


----------



## Blaise170

The important thing about this hobby is that you stay moderate. Don't fall into the rabbit hole most of us have and keep buying more stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The important thing about this hobby is that you stay moderate. Don't fall into the rabbit hole most of us have and keep buying more stuff.


Mechanical keyboards actually reminds me of headphones, but your advice is greatly appreciated and will be taken to heart.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I m addicted to changing keycaps... this is bad.


Any unneeded DSA keycaps, throw 'em my way








I'll ease the suffering for you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Any unneeded DSA keycaps, throw 'em my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ease the suffering for you.


DAS or keycaps for the letters D-S-A?


----------



## Jixr

oh snap, we got us an ATX'er here, lets meet up and talk about lake levels, tacos, and rent cost.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> oh snap, we got us an ATX'er here, lets meet up and talk about lake levels, tacos, and rent cost.


Yup N. ATX here! I love raiding taco food trucks on Congress though.







And then there is Gourdough. God I should NEVER go to that place, but man I love it haha. No rent here, but mortgage loan is a pain.


----------



## Jixr

lucky you. paying $800 for 400 sq ft in n. austin suuuuuuuucks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lucky you. paying $800 for 400 sq ft in n. austin suuuuuuuucks


Eesh! Do you live near campus? I am paying around $1300 for a 2200 sq ft house.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Eesh! Do you live near campus? I am paying around $1300 for a 2200 sq ft house.


183/mopac

campus is looking at like 1000-1200 unless you want to live in the hood.

I remember my first apartment was a 2bd 1 bath off hipster soco for $760 a month.

its been insane, few people can afford a down payment on a house, so they charge out the butt for apartments since we all have to live somewhere. I'd love to buy a house, but I can't come up with the down payment while still paying for the COL here.

there are cheaper places in the area, but living 2 miles away from work is awesome.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 183/mopac
> 
> campus is looking at like 1000-1200 unless you want to live in the hood.
> 
> I remember my first apartment was a 2bd 1 bath off hipster soco for $760 a month.
> 
> its been insane, few people can afford a down payment on a house, so they charge out the butt for apartments since we all have to live somewhere. I'd love to buy a house, but I can't come up with the down payment while still paying for the COL here.
> 
> there are cheaper places in the area, but living 2 miles away from work is awesome.


Yeah, my friend was telling me how apartments are blowing up in price with the expansion in Austin.


----------



## TachyonicBow

Havent really changed much about my board, a Poker II with PBT caps sitting on MX browns, besides swapping out some keycaps for the ones in the box, since I can never find ISO keycaps on massdrop or over here in the UK.
So a couple of days ago I did something drastic.
I got an uncontrollable urge to undress my keyboard.

This impulse got worse, only satiated by the sight of naked keyswitches and smooth, steel plates.
My mouth was dry, fingers sweaty as I extracted those keycaps, exposing the screws holding my Poker's modesty in place.
There was my prize, the bare PCB. I knew if I was to use the 'board like this I'd need protection, so I cut out a piece of the thin foam bag the Poker came in.
I attached this to my Poker's sleek bottom to protect it from shorting, or scratching my desk, securing it with a set of elastic bands, slipping a piece of velcro strip under the rearmost band, to angle the board.


The sound is so much nicer, and the board being a coupe of millimetres closer to the desk had improved the typing experience massively. The sound is more open and clear, and I can feel the plate better since it's not mounted in the case.
What is wrong with me, MKC?


----------



## Jixr

get yourself a alum case, then you'll be in love.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> Havent really changed much about my board, a Poker II with PBT caps sitting on MX browns, besides swapping out some keycaps for the ones in the box, since I can never find ISO keycaps on massdrop or over here in the UK.
> So a couple of days ago I did something drastic.
> I got an uncontrollable urge to undress my keyboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This impulse got worse, only satiated by the sight of naked keyswitches and smooth, steel plates.
> My mouth was dry, fingers sweaty as I extracted those keycaps, exposing the screws holding my Poker's modesty in place.
> There was my prize, the bare PCB. I knew if I was to use the 'board like this I'd need protection, so I cut out a piece of the thin foam bag the Poker came in.
> I attached this to my Poker's sleek bottom to protect it from shorting, or scratching my desk, securing it with a set of elastic bands, slipping a piece of velcro strip under the rearmost band, to angle the board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound is so much nicer, and the board being a coupe of millimetres closer to the desk had improved the typing experience massively. The sound is more open and clear, and I can feel the plate better since it's not mounted in the case.
> What is wrong with me, MKC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, you live close to me. Brb stealing keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

mx lock switches are super fun, and feel really nice.

Have 3, 2 on caps locks ( caps when you press down, no caps when its released ) and trying to figure out where to put my third.


----------



## TachyonicBow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> get yourself a alum case, then you'll be in love.


I'm so tempted too - I go back to school in a few weeks and I'll have access to the engineering department, I'm real tempted to machine a super-low profile one. Any idea what the threads on the vanilla case are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wow, you live close to me. Brb stealing keyboard.


You're taking a while


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> You're taking a while


I'm sitting in the bushes, biding my time.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> I'm so tempted too - I go back to school in a few weeks and I'll have access to the engineering department, I'm real tempted to machine a super-low profile one. Any idea what the threads on the vanilla case are?


no idea on the threads, but a tex case is super low profile, obviously not as low as a bare pcb, but it will only reinforce that stiffness you seem to love about the plate. it would def be the cheaper option vs building your own.


----------



## fisher6

Looking to buy my first mechanical keyboard. Would you guys recommend the Corsair Vengeance K70 RGB or the CM Storm series? I Like the RGB colors but also like the look and the smaller size of the CM Strom ones.


----------



## BoredErica

No idea why people want high profile case (or why they are made). Then again, same goes for the angled stuff some people seem to like...


----------



## Jixr

I like all mine as low and flat as possible, which is why i'm a fan of the tex cases.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Looking to buy my first mechanical keyboard. Would you guys recommend the Corsair Vengeance K70 RGB or the CM Storm series? I Like the RGB colors but also like the look and the smaller size of the CM Strom ones.


Cooler Master has a standard bottom row IIRC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like all mine as low and flat as possible, which is why i'm a fan of the tex cases.


Agree with you there. My main gripe with the Kmac2 is the case shape. Sadly, can't mod that away.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, seems all the nicer high end cases have a pretty big slope to them.

I'd love to try to get a lightsaver case, but the slope and height is pretty severe.


----------



## Blaise170

I want a Duck Orion or a Kingsaver...


----------



## Jixr

i keep telling myself that my next build will be a nice alum. tkl, but i really really love my redscarves, and probably won't upgrade from them until the next lightsaver GB


----------



## Blaise170

To be honest I just want an Alps TKL. My Apple M0116 is close but the arrow keys kill it for me.


----------



## TachyonicBow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> no idea on the threads, but a tex case is super low profile, obviously not as low as a bare pcb, but it will only reinforce that stiffness you seem to love about the plate. it would def be the cheaper option vs building your own.


Not so sure about cheaper - they arent distributed here in the UK and customs on top of a $120 purchase would be silly money, I can get a suitable bilet or plate of ally for a sixth of that price, and I have access to a CNC router - is there any models/plans for cases floating around for use?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm sure you could find something, probably be easiest to do a plate style case, where you have the top plate, bottom plate, and a stand off supporting the top plate.

alum is soft enough you could probably get some stainless steel screws to tap pre-drilled holes.


----------



## TachyonicBow

I was thinking of just having a bottom plate, same thickness or close-to the thickness of the keyswitch mounting plate, so as to sandwich the PCB


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> I was thinking of just having a bottom plate, same thickness or close-to the thickness of the keyswitch mounting plate, so as to sandwich the PCB


yeah thats what I was getting at.


----------



## TachyonicBow

I get you, but since the Poker II already has a plate, I'd only need to machine the shape of the bottom and scre in stand-offs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, seems all the nicer high end cases have a pretty big slope to them.
> 
> I'd love to try to get a lightsaver case, but the slope and height is pretty severe.


Exactly... one of the main options I was thinking alongside the Kmac was one of the Duck Spacesavers I think it was called. Except, the slope was like 11 degrees. Maybe it's a Korean thing.


----------



## Jixr

nah, i just think we are in the minority.


----------



## wes1099

One of the aluminum plates on massdrop right now would be perfect for my NerD60, but I would have to desolder all 63 switches to get it on there. Not sure if I want to buy one or not. I am planning on buying a microsoft surface tablet to pair with my NerD60 for school and a plate would probably make it more durable seeing that less crap would get into the PCB area.


----------



## kbros

How much would a g80 1800 cost me? Are they rare and expensive?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah thats what I was getting at.


I just went weak at the knees.


----------



## Lynchie

Is there a list somewhere of the best places to buy keysets and keycaps (not in classifieds though).
Struggling to find somewhere good thats accessible to Australians.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of the best places to buy keysets and keycaps (not in classifieds though).
> Struggling to find somewhere good thats accessible to Australians.


https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45672.0


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I currently own a Steelseries 6Gv2 Cherry MX Red Edition keyboard, but I am really looking to move towards something much smaller and much more customizable. I am currently stuck between the following three options but am also open to suggestions:


Leopold FC660M (Current top pick)
Vortex POK3R (Close Second)
KBParadise V60 Mini (Fringe Contender)
I am looking to stick to a 60% layout that can still be customized easily with custom keycaps, o-rings, etc. Ideally I would like to stick to Cherry MX Red switches and the inclusion of LED black-lighting on the keyboard is not all that important to me. If it has it, I'll enjoy it, but if it does not it is by no means a deal breaker.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions / recommendations!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

I'd recomend building your own, off a nerd60 or other programable 60%

The leopold uses a nonstandard spacebar, so replacing keysets on it will be both limiting and expensive.

Poker is decent, but still limited to its layout ( no options for split backspace, short right shift, iso enter, etc )

v60 is good as well, but same issues as the poker.

out of the three, the poker is the best bet, but if you want 100% full custom options, then a home build is the way to go if your budget will allow it.


----------



## Blaise170

I bought a V60 and it's a great board. The programmability of it is excellent.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I bought a V60 and it's a great board. The programmability of it is excellent.


I wouldn't call the v60 programmable. More like customizable. It is still a great board though. It is relatively cheap and the customization options are great.


----------



## frewp

I bought a Ducky Shine 4 about 2 weeks ago and got some nice Rainbow blank PBT keycaps

I've never used PBT keycaps until I put these on and they feel REALLY great. For some reason the shift key seems kind of mushy if that makes sense, but I can still shift walk in CSGO perfectly fine.


----------



## Blaise170

Make sure you aligned the stab correctly.


----------



## Lynchie

Thanks for that pwner!
Also, building a Gon 60 with frosted acrylic soon and im chasing come sky blue backlight leds, and some gold/orange/amber smd leds. Anyone know where i might find these.
Or even better would be some sort of led sampler kit so i could see what each colour actually looks like?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> Thanks for that pwner!
> Also, building a Gon 60 with frosted acrylic soon and im chasing come sky blue backlight leds, and some gold/orange/amber smd leds. Anyone know where i might find these.
> Or even better would be some sort of led sampler kit so i could see what each colour actually looks like?


aliexpress is where i found my cyan leds, they had sky blue ones too.

From personal experience, orange/amber/yellow don't look that great, they are super dim, and didn't really work that well imo, espc. when paired next to brighter leds ( red, blue, green white, etc )


----------



## Lynchie

Whick Kb did you use the cyan Leds in? Id like to see how they look


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> Whick Kb did you use the cyan Leds in? Id like to see how they look


a nerd 60
pic of it though



on the Adobe scale, cyan is much more blue than the leds I got, which were more of a mint green
( the second row, this board went from blue, cyan, green, cyan, blue )

Note cameras have a very hard time picking up cyans wavelenght, in real life, the cyan is much more mint green than my photos show.


----------



## BoredErica

A guy on Geekhack is pinging a local to see if he can make steel backplates for Kmacs. Probably will be at least a month before I get the keyboard, and that's optimistic. Oh well, if it has to be, so be it.


----------



## davcc22

so i saw this thing in at my local EB games AKA to you yanks gamestop


----------



## Blaise170

Romer-G switches feel like crap anyways so I'm not particularly interested. There are so many things wrong with these boards that I wouldn't know where to stop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Romer-G switches feel like crap anyways so I'm not particularly interested. There are so many things wrong with these boards that I wouldn't know where to stop.


I heard they were supposed to be better for gamers because of shorter travel distance... IMO I like the way my browns are, changing it would be awkward.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard they were supposed to be better for gamers because of shorter travel distance... IMO I like the way my browns are, changing it would be awkward.


The Logitech board I tried just felt like mush. I thought it was a heavily used rubber dome.


----------



## kbros

+1 used one in bestbuy. Feels are seriously lacking.


----------



## pez

I have to say I agree. I used one in Best Buy and was underwhelmed (the Orion's Spark one). Not to mention it looks waaaaay ricey.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know a printable keyboard layout that I can use? I have probably 10 different keysets that I want to sell but no easy way to lay them out. I tried printing some images but the keys were way too small.


----------



## adamski07

+1 to all of your inputs for Orion Spark. I also went to BestBuy to try it and I didn't like it.


----------



## RagingPwner

FedEx dropped off a package for me today!












*Excuse the potato pic


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know a printable keyboard layout that I can use? I have probably 10 different keysets that I want to sell but no easy way to lay them out. I tried printing some images but the keys were way too small.


I know they have some on GH somewhere. Navigating GH is a nightmare though so good luck.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Anyone know a printable keyboard layout that I can use? I have probably 10 different keysets that I want to sell but no easy way to lay them out. I tried printing some images but the keys were way too small.


Here.










KeycapPaper.pdf 221k .pdf file


----------



## kbros

^ that one. lol


----------



## ignsvn

I was one of the sceptics who don't believe in all these mechanical keyboard bull****s, but one day, curiosity (or perhaps impulse) got the better of me - and I purchased my first mechanical keyboard - Tesoro Excalibur with brown Kaihl switch (it's the cheapest full sized mechanical keyboard available in my country).

Well, let me say this; I've never been so wrong.

The feeling is just amazing. I'm a touch typer to begin with, and I type even faster now. I still bottom out, but I guess it will be reduced with practice. All in all, I guess it was a good purchase.

* _I now have this unexplained itch to replace the keyboard at my workplace with a mechanical one. Dang._


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I was one of the sceptics who don't believe in all these mechanical keyboard bull****s, but one day, curiosity (or perhaps impulse) got the better of me - and I purchased my first mechanical keyboard - Tesoro Excalibur with brown Kaihl switch (it's the cheapest full sized mechanical keyboard available in my country).
> 
> Well, let me say this; I've never been so wrong.
> 
> The feeling is just amazing. I'm a touch typer to begin with, and I type even faster now. I still bottom out, but I guess it will be reduced with practice. All in all, I guess it was a good purchase.
> 
> * _I now have this unexplained itch to replace the keyboard at my workplace with a mechanical one. Dang._


Welcome to the club! You may find Cherry MX Blue, Green, Clear, or Buckling Spring more to your liking since it's harder to bottom out on those.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Welcome to the club! You may find Cherry MX Blue, Green, Clear, or Buckling Spring more to your liking since it's harder to bottom out on those.


Thank you!

I actually avoided blue.. I prefer the quiet ones. It was between red, brown or black.

I like black due to the fast bounce response, but unfortunately it's also the heaviest among all. If only they have one with red/brown press and black bounce


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I actually avoided blue.. I prefer the quiet ones. It was between red, brown or black.
> 
> I like black due to the fast bounce response, but unfortunately it's also the heaviest among all. If only they have one with red/brown press and black bounce


Hmm, well MX Red is basically the same thing as Black but with 45g springs instead of 60g. But I think touch typing requires tactility which Reds and Blacks don't provide. Given what you've told me, I'm now thinking you might favor MX Clear, maybe with 50g springs.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm, well MX Red is basically the same thing as Black but with 45g springs instead of 60g. But I think touch typing requires tactility which Reds and Blacks don't provide. Given what you've told me, I'm now thinking you might favor MX Clear, maybe with 50g springs.


I tried both tactile and linear switches extensively before buying, and I guess I could type OK on both.

I don't have facts to prove my idea, but I guess one can learn to touch type on all types of switch. After all, human is very amazing at adapting









Yeah I did tried clear, but it's not here & not there (not to mention it's not available - just realized Excalibur only comes in 3 switches; blue, brown and red) so I got the brown instead


----------



## mutatedknutz

Just curious, what typing speed do you guys average at? mine is some where between 70-76 according to this link
http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Just curious, what typing speed do you guys average at? mine is some where between 70-76 according to this link
> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en


I've clocked 158wpm or so averages with decent accuracy (usually 98.5% or so), but when I really get into things I can easily type upwards of 180wpm. Used to be able to go as high as 215wpm or so, but repetitive strain injury kind of slowed things down.

Can't type very well on my phone though,


----------



## tabascosauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Just curious, what typing speed do you guys average at? mine is some where between 70-76 according to this link
> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en


85 words per minute, typing naturally without trying super hard to go fast.


----------



## Blaise170

I type a little under 100 WPM with my mechanicals, around 75-80 with my laptop keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

i'm a slow poke.

around 60-70, but w/e

I just blame it on poor reading skills, If i'm just ranting i can type fast, but reading words on a screen that usually don't make much sense is hard to re-type.


----------



## TachyonicBow

I have a friend who's really interested in getting into mechanical boards - he really wants a tenkeyless or smaller but is strapped for cash. Can any of you help me out with a cheap board for him to buy? Brown-esque switches would be ideal.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> I have a friend who's really interested in getting into mechanical boards - he really wants a tenkeyless or smaller but is strapped for cash. Can any of you help me out with a cheap board for him to buy? Brown-esque switches would be ideal.


Is the QuickFire Rapid still available? If so I recommend that. If not, maybe the Ducky Zero TKL.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Just curious, what typing speed do you guys average at? mine is some where between 70-76 according to this link
> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en


I got 85wpm and 425CPM, my biggest issue is accuracy. I tend to fumble keys a little and have to make corrections. This does get better if I get to stick with one keyboard for a bit, but I tend to use several keyboards a day doing support.

I would love to be able to hit 100wpm, but I'm not sure what I can do to break that last 10-20wpm consistently. I've been stuck at this speed for the past 4 years roughly since I learned to type. At least I was able to achieve my other goal, which is to be able to type all the symbols on the number row without looking with moderate accuracy. Switching to completely blank keycaps was great practice for that.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Just curious, what typing speed do you guys average at? mine is some where between 70-76 according to this link
> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en


Mine's usually around 90-110 WPM, normal typing.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> I have a friend who's really interested in getting into mechanical boards - he really wants a tenkeyless or smaller but is strapped for cash. Can any of you help me out with a cheap board for him to buy? Brown-esque switches would be ideal.


Tesoro Excalibur and Thermaltake Poseidon Z (both are full size tho) are generally quite affordable. In fact, those two are the cheapest mechanical keyboard in my country. They are priced the same with some Cooler Master tenkeyless mechanical keyboards.

However, do take note that they use Kaihl, not Cherry switches.

I agree with some users reporting some "inconsistencies" between keys (QC problem perhaps), but you won't feel it when typing.

Other than that, it's still mechanical.


----------



## Blaise170

I haven't noticed any problems with my Blue Kailh. Cooler Master is generally better quality than those other two though.


----------



## Jixr

Nothing wrong wtih cheap switches, just the cheap keyboards they are attached to.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/f0h2ngBGj

https://imageshack.com/i/id4o15lyj

Got a poker 3 with Brown switches.


----------



## neo565

Finally cleaned my APC-H410E:


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Finally cleaned my APC-H410E:


Are those NEC blue ovals?


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Are those NEC blue ovals?


Yes they are. One of my favorite switches, although quite a strange one: They actuate before the click. If can be pretty cool, because you can lightly tap keys while gaming, although it takes a while to get used to. It's currently my main keyboard (my Dell Model M clone broke).


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0h2ngBGj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/id4o15lyj
> 
> Got a poker 3 with Brown switches.


What keyboard is that in the background? It looks cool!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> What keyboard is that in the background? It looks cool!


Cooler Master Quickfire TK


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Cooler Master Quickfire TK


Thanks!


----------



## Blubird

Hello thread!

Trilled to have gotten my first mechanical earlier this week. It's an old Compaq G80-11800, got it for cheap from PCLiquidations and works pretty well, though it is worn and in some keys it feels like a red instead of a brown. It's my baby, though, and will probably dye the board eventually, thinking black with gray keys and light blue WASD. May toss a picture on later as an official "entry" per se if that's still a thing.

Also, anyone have luck here with dying old boards? Does it do a good job hiding some of the age of the board?


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blubird*
> 
> Also, anyone have luck here with dying old boards? Does it do a good job hiding some of the age of the board?


Dyeing light color keycaps really helps to hide their age. Here's a post I made ages ago about dyeing old keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> I've found the most vibrant colors are created using the first 20 minutes of a given dye mix. For example,
> 
> (1) Mix dye package A with steaming (not boiling) water
> 
> (2) soak 20 minutes in mix A
> 
> (3) Mix dye package B with steaming (not boiling) water
> 
> (4) soak 20 minutes in mix B
> 
> Bumble-bee


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Dyeing light color keycaps really helps to hide their age. Here's a post I made ages ago about dyeing old keycaps.


Not bad at all and a good sign because I actually have a similar model, just with a trackball and without the meta/menu keys and a couple of others.

Meaning the dyeing should be relatively easy. May take your advice on how to do it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Taken the case off my Filco, I can't see any issues with the connections, and I can't feel any problems with any of the switches, but sometimes the WASD keys and Shift key don't register.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Taken the case off my Filco, I can't see any issues with the connections, and I can't feel any problems with any of the switches, but sometimes the WASD keys and Shift key don't register.


try unplugging and replugging the cable?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> try unplugging and replugging the cable?


From the computer or actually desolder the connector? It's been happening for a while, first time I've used the Filco in a month or two and it still has the same issue.


----------



## HPE1000

That is odd that it is only those keys. Makes it seem like wear but that seems wrong at the same time. Do a lot of gaming on it?

You don't have to desolder the connector on the filco though, it has a little breakaway cable connector on the back of the PCB. It's the same type of connector as on a ducky and qfr but without a usb breakaway board. It's kinda hard to remove though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is odd that it is only those keys. Makes it seem like wear but that seems wrong at the same time. Do a lot of gaming on it?
> 
> You don't have to desolder the connector on the filco though, it has a little breakaway cable connector on the back of the PCB. It's the same type of connector as on a ducky and qfr but without a usb breakaway board. It's kinda hard to remove though.


Yeah, I play a lot of CS:GO, so I'm: not surprised it's those keys. Not sure why unplugging the connector would work though, but I guess it's worth a try.

EDIT: Tried removing the cable, didn't fix anything.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I play a lot of CS:GO, so I'm: not surprised it's those keys. Not sure why unplugging the connector would work though, but I guess it's worth a try.
> 
> EDIT: Tried removing the cable, didn't fix anything.


I'd thought so, those are the most used keys for csgo (well, most shooters)

I mean, the only possible causes in my mind would be broken solder joins, worn out switches, or a problem with the controller. Maybe remove the controller and then put it back in? Other than that idk


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, can't see any issues with the soldering or traces, the switches don't feel broken and I can't remove the controller without a lot of desoldering.


----------



## Jixr

well, just because the solder joints look good does not mean they are

Open it up, plug the keyboard in, and use a wire to connect the two solder points on the pcb and see if that triggers the switch. If so, the keyboard is good, just your soldering or your switch is not, i've yet to see a physically broken switch, so its prob dirty, or the solder joint needs to be reflowed.

even if the traces are broken, i've learned basically you can hand wire the keyboard to make it work again as long as the controller is good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure I have any spare wire.









I'll have a look around and give it a go if I can find some.


----------



## Blaise170

Anyone know where I could find someone able to repair a keyboard? I have one where the pads and traces came up.


----------



## Jixr

as long as the pads and traces are not on the controller, i can fix it. Needs a bit of jumper wires like i was talking about above, but should be fixiable.

waht board is it?


----------



## Blaise170

It's a KBP V60. I decided to do a switch swap but I didn't realize how cheap the PCB was so some of the switches don't work (I think because the pads came up) and there's one trace that is coming up under a switch.


----------



## superV

hi guys,new noob here in terms of mechanical keyboards.
so recently i bought the cherry mx 6.0 but after some days of gaming i don't like the feel of it,the key travel distance.


before i had only membrane keyboards (razer deathstalker and other) but the problem with membrane keyboards is that after 1 year it becomes impossible to play because the keys becomes very hard to press and i get fingers pain after 20 mins of game play. i play only fps games.the good thing about the membrane keyboards is that have low key travel distance and is very reactive.
before the cherry i used my 10 years old kraun keyboard that was better than the razer one in terms of finger pain and reaction but it has terrible key ghosting and sometimes i got killed like a dump sitting and couldn't move,so i said it's time for mechanical.


so looked a bit online,and i saw people recommending to put o-rings to reduce the travel distance.does it work?should i try?i saw people complaining bout the noise and used o-rings.fortunately this keyboard is very silent, looking on youtube videos i saw some real noise there,so in terms of noise this keyboard is good.
any thoughts?
ty


----------



## Blaise170

It may help slightly with not bottoming out but the keys still actuate at the same point. If you can get used to not bottoming out (takes awhile if you are used to membrane) I think you'll find that your fingers hurt much less and you can also type faster. If the actuation is just too far down for you, you might try Matias/Alps or NEC switches since the actuation is higher.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It may help slightly with not bottoming out but the keys still actuate at the same point. If you can get used to not bottoming out (takes awhile if you are used to membrane) I think you'll find that your fingers hurt much less and you can also type faster. If the actuation is just too far down for you, you might try Matias/Alps or NEC switches since the actuation is higher.


thanks for answer.
well for me is not the actuation point the problem,the problem is that the keys go way too down while playing.
so i looked for o-rings and i saw some variants but i don't know nothing about compatibility since this is my first mk :
Model Hardness Travel Reduction Color Characteristics
40A-R 40A 0.4mm Blue More shock reduction with noticeable shorter key travel.
40A-L 40A 0.2mm Red Less shock reduction, but minimal change in key travel.

is the 40A-R compatible with cherry reds?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It's a KBP V60. I decided to do a switch swap but I didn't realize how cheap the PCB was so some of the switches don't work (I think because the pads came up) and there's one trace that is coming up under a switch.


yeah that can be fixed.


----------



## BoredErica

We should have a type off, like instead of a party we have a typing party, where we type and touch each other's keyboards inappropriately.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> We should have a type off, like instead of a party we have a typing party, where we type and touch each other's keyboards inappropriately.


Like a keyboard swingers club?









EDIT: Just made my SSL post.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> thanks for answer.
> well for me is not the actuation point the problem,the problem is that the keys go way too down while playing.
> so i looked for o-rings and i saw some variants but i don't know nothing about compatibility since this is my first mk :
> Model Hardness Travel Reduction Color Characteristics
> 40A-R 40A 0.4mm Blue More shock reduction with noticeable shorter key travel.
> 40A-L 40A 0.2mm Red Less shock reduction, but minimal change in key travel.
> 
> is the 40A-R compatible with cherry reds?


guys some help?


----------



## Kimir

Yes, both are compatible with cherry MX. However, with the R one, you'll have the actuation point when you bottom out on the o-ring. I don't have 0.4 one but tried with two 0.2 and and that's what it felt like.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, both are compatible with cherry MX. However, with the R one, you'll have the actuation point when you bottom out on the o-ring. I don't have 0.4 one but tried with two 0.2 and and that's what it felt like.


ty for reply.
so i ordered the 0.4 ones since i need to stop the key travel distance.
when arrives i will test and let you know.


----------



## Son of Jor-El

I have a Corsair K65 Cherry Red keyboard. I love this bad boy. I am trying to come up with a color scheme for custom keys


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It may help slightly with not bottoming out but the keys still actuate at the same point. If you can get used to not bottoming out (takes awhile if you are used to membrane) I think you'll find that your fingers hurt much less and you can also type faster. If the actuation is just too far down for you, you might try Matias/Alps or NEC switches since the actuation is higher.


I find I still bottom out using my mechanical keyboard with reds. But my typing is significantly faster, and once I got used to the keyboard, I don't make any more mistakes then I would have normally. The keys just feel like butter and there's no fatigue as a result.

Maybe if I got one with a switch that wasn't linear and had a tactile feel to the actuation, I could train better on not bottoming out.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I find I still bottom out using my mechanical keyboard with reds. But my typing is significantly faster, and once I got used to the keyboard, I don't make any more mistakes then I would have normally. The keys just feel like butter and there's no fatigue as a result.
> 
> Maybe if I got one with a switch that wasn't linear and had a tactile feel to the actuation, I could train better on not bottoming out.


I was never able to do that with Cherry or Kailh linear switches, but I could on Matias Linear. I prefer clicky switches myself.


----------



## Jixr

there is no benifit to not bottoming out, its just an elitest mindset thing thats somehow evolved into the idea that its the proper form of typing


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is no benifit to not bottoming out, its just an elitest mindset thing thats somehow evolved into the idea that its the proper form of typing


This is so true.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is no benifit to not bottoming out, its just an elitest mindset thing thats somehow evolved into the idea that its the proper form of typing


Cool, then I don't feel so bad anymore.


----------



## Jixr

it originated as a snobby "oh i'm so unique and special and I can type with such precision that I don't bottom out my switches because my super human skills and all you guys are plebs"

The whole idea originated about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Mega Man

in other news i got a switch tester

no surprise i love browns, unknown to me were white is also on my love line

unsurprising was i hate blues, but super surprising i like reds >.>


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news i got a switch tester
> 
> no surprise i love browns, unknown to me were white is also on my love line
> 
> unsurprising was i hate blues, but super surprising i like reds >.>


reds sux


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> reds sux


You suck!

Just kidding.







I like reds though, and blues and clears, but don't like black and brown switches.


----------



## Mega Man

i am more talking about the noise factor with reds, i think i want some blacks personally


----------



## bobfig

Imo clears are where it's at.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I love my reds. Not into clicky keys, but thinking of trying more tactile ones. Maybe browns?


----------



## Blubird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I love my reds. Not into clicky keys, but thinking of trying more tactile ones. Maybe browns?


Would recommend browns if you're used to reds. Not clicky unless you bottom, gives you a bump so you know where you're at.


----------



## BoredErica

Reds are just switches that wish they were brown.


----------



## pez

Why would a linear switch wish it was a tactile switch?

Reds are great for a dedicated gaming switch. It's ok for typing, but ultimately browns or blues are better, IMO.


----------



## Kimir

There is no switch that wish to be something else or better switch either, it's a matter of personal preference.
I like my black and red and just can't handle brown myself, I feel like there is sand inside a red switch lol.

That's why there is many choice, so you can get what you want.


----------



## Jixr

I like X. Y and Z are not as good as X for (insert verb)

but thats just IMO


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I like cherry mx black switches. blue and brown are not as good as black for anything
> 
> but thats just IMO


there you go m8


----------



## BoredErica

You like blacks over browns?

That's just wrong.

I'm offended.


----------



## Jixr

I actually do like blacks, all my boards except for one are blacks, and i've not used the other one in months.

( though i love my rs98's so much that i've not used anything else since i got the two, the layout really is perfect for me )

also my caps are going to be shipping to me soon, hopefully i'll get them in early october


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Why would a linear switch wish it was a tactile switch?
> 
> Reds are great for a dedicated gaming switch. It's ok for typing, but ultimately browns or blues are better, IMO.


Meh, I love typing with my reds. But sometimes I feel like the linear makes it more prone to accidental actuation.

I don't know. I am very new to mechanical keyboards. I used to hate them because I am a quiet freak, and they are louder than normal keyboards. But my K70 has been great. Just wanting to start branching out and trying new ones now that I am accustomed to mechanical keyboards and their noise level. However, no clacky, clicky switches for me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Meh, I love typing with my reds. But sometimes I feel like the linear makes it more prone to accidental actuation.
> 
> I don't know. I am very new to mechanical keyboards. I used to hate them because I am a quiet freak, and they are louder than normal keyboards. But my K70 has been great. Just wanting to start branching out and trying new ones now that I am accustomed to mechanical keyboards and their noise level. However, no clacky, clicky switches for me.


When I just have my fingers on top of the keycaps without pressing down, I actuate keys with reds.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You like blacks over browns?
> 
> That's just wrong.
> 
> I'm offended.


Browns are my least favorite mechanical switch. The tactile bump is too light to be useful for me, so it serves no purpose and then it's not a linear switch either. I will never own an MX Brown keyboard again.

Blacks are my favorite switches for gaming followed by Reds.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Browns are my least favorite mechanical switch. The tactile bump is too light to be useful for me, so it serves no purpose and then it's not a linear switch either. I will never own an MX Brown keyboard again.
> 
> Blacks are my favorite switches for gaming followed by Reds.


Why do you do this to me?


----------



## Sir Beregond

What kind of switches are the blacks again?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> What kind of switches are the blacks again?


It's basically a red switch but with a different color and a 60g spring instead of 45g.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's basically a red switch but with a different color and a 60g spring instead of 45g.


hmm...may have to give that a shot. Maybe a heavier spring will help. Otherwise, love my reds.


----------



## HPE1000

The majority of my MX boards are mx black. Blues are cool for a bit but kinda annoying especially in gaming and capacitive buckling springs just feel better for clicky switches. Clears are fine, greens are meh, whites are even more meh, even if they are all consistent. 55g topre better than clears. Only brown switches I have liked were pcb mount vintage ones on billnyes cherry g80-5000. Reds are 2light4me. Non capacitive buckling springs (model m) are bleh.


----------



## Jixr

i need to buy new springs, one of my boards has 80g springs, slightly heavier than a stock black, and its just a tad too light. I like reds but i typo way too much on them, and i need to find a good inbetween, basically i want something just a tad lighter than a stock black.


----------



## RagingPwner

Both my k70 and pok3r have reds. I game more than I type but do get a bit of misstypes with reds. I'd really like to try out some blacks. Anyone have a couple laying around that they aren't using? Or maybe know of a cheaper board with blacks?


----------



## Deeptek

My Poker 3

TEX 60% CNC Acrylic Case
MX Clears
Tai Tao Keycaps


----------



## Blaise170

Flipped bottom row hurts my soul.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Flipped bottom row hurts my soul.


I find it a bit more comfy for my thumbs


----------



## Ragsters

Your tlA key looks funny.


----------



## Tunz

My Pok3r arrived today. Build quality is excellent and I love the mx greens. It's my first 60% so it's gonna take some getting used to, but so far I really like it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Meh, I love typing with my reds. But sometimes I feel like the linear makes it more prone to accidental actuation.
> 
> I don't know. I am very new to mechanical keyboards. I used to hate them because I am a quiet freak, and they are louder than normal keyboards. But my K70 has been great. Just wanting to start branching out and trying new ones now that I am accustomed to mechanical keyboards and their noise level. However, no clacky, clicky switches for me.


I just happened to use MX Blues 8 hours a day to type, and I fat finger a lot more with Reds. I pride myself on efficiency at work, so I don't care to use linear switches there







. At home, though, I have a TKL MX Red board for gaming. I can care less if I fat finger text chat in CS:GO or Rocket League, etc.


----------



## Blaise170

I have boards with all types.







Black Alps (tactile), Hua-Jie AK (clicky), MEI (tactile), Alps SKCC Green (tactile), Blue Alps (Clicky), Kailh Yellow (Linear), Matias (Linear), Mitsumi (Linear), Kailh Blue (Clicky), Buckling (Clicky)


----------



## confed

I have blacks, reds, blues, and browns. The keyboard with blacks is just collecting dust in the closet but I love it as a backup and still pull it out every now and then. Browns are for my desktop at home which is gaming and typing. Blues at work and blues for the desk at home. Reds got passed on to the wife for her desk at home as well. She loves them. Likes the blues better but cant stand the noise. I am hoping to go with clears next. Maybe greens.


----------



## Blaise170

Interestingly I don't even have Cherry boards anymore.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I have blacks, reds, blues, and browns. The keyboard with blacks is just collecting dust in the closet but I love it as a backup and still pull it out every now and then. Browns are for my desktop at home which is gaming and typing. *Blues at work* and blues for the desk at home. Reds got passed on to the wife for her desk at home as well. She loves them. Likes the blues better but cant stand the noise. I am hoping to go with clears next. Maybe greens.


Your co-workers must love sitting next to you.









Had a guy at my last job that had a Razer keyboard that sounded like Blues, but I think it was their knock-off keys. Was sooooo loud.


----------



## pez

I actually err more on the side of touch-typing with Blues. Everyone hears a lot of click, but not a lot of clack from me. I still hear people banging away faster on membrane boards across the room. People always question me and ask 'do you really type that fast?' A little concerning considering it's a help desk.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Your co-workers must love sitting next to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a guy at my last job that had a Razer keyboard that sounded like Blues, but I think it was their knock-off keys. Was sooooo loud.


Pfft, I'm going to be using an Unicomp PC-122 at work.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually err more on the side of touch-typing with Blues. Everyone hears a lot of click, but not a lot of clack from me. I still hear people banging away faster on membrane boards across the room. People always question me and ask 'do you really type that fast?' A little concerning considering it's a help desk.


I am glad I'm not the only one who gets this. I get mixed reception with my mechanical at work. I do steer clear of blues in the office, but even so I am still mocked by the rubber dome plebs for my choice in 60%, custom keycap, enjoyable typing over a generic HP membrane. The odd person here and there loves it however.









But I also type at 2-3x the speed over everybody else even though we are an IT company.


----------



## Piciato

finally, having caught up with work, i decided to paint my cm storm rapid quickfire. its been with me since 2012, but the original paint is peeling off, an eyesore. unfortunately i do not have the original photo. decided to paint it matt black, for a stealth look. its not much, but after 5 coats of paint, voila!





sorry for the potato cam. now for a new custom keycap. excited!!


----------



## adamski07

HHKB

T800 Artisan cap
ESC and Fn - Teal
Fn- Blue


----------



## nerdybeat

Ye old Filco


----------



## jfing14

Gaterons or go home as far as linear comes IMO


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I am glad I'm not the only one who gets this. I get mixed reception with my mechanical at work. I do steer clear of blues in the office, but even so I am still mocked by the rubber dome plebs for my choice in 60%, custom keycap, enjoyable typing over a generic HP membrane. The odd person here and there loves it however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also type at 2-3x the speed over everybody else even though we are an IT company.


Lol yep.

A lot of people like the board as the one I have is illuminated blue. I used to turn it off, but every time I wake my system, they return....so oh well







.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> Gaterons or go home as far as linear comes IMO


I still prefer cherries over gaterons. I put cherries on my 'crap board' gaterons on my good one, and i like the feeling of the old cherries vs new gaterons.


----------



## Blaise170

I am using Yellow Kailhs right now and I actually like them for Linear. They don't feel scratchy like Cherries do for me.


----------



## jfing14

Gateron's smoothness gives it a very premium feel. I like that, you can really tell if its a gateron or a cherry. Cherry greens, clears, and whites still reign though


----------



## neo565

I hit the jackpot yesterday. I was looking around the IT recycle bin at my father's workplace, and found...
A Chicony KB-5181 with Monterey Blues!
Pics:



I think these are my new favorite switches.


----------



## ratzofftoya

What does a backlit keyboard look like without shinethrough keys? Is there still some glow under/around the keys? I'd like something backlit because I work at night frequently and think it looks nice, but also would like to have some variety to my keycap color, and haven't seen anything other than white and black that's shinethrough.

Thanks!


----------



## Blaise170

Some keysets shine though but not all.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Some keysets shine though but not all.


Oh, interesting! Thanks. I think it might even be cool with, like...Just a little glow around the keys.


----------



## adamski07

HHKB Pro 2 and B.87


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> HHKB Pro 2 and B.87


How do you feel about the Caps-as-control key? I love the HHKB but that really put me off to it because I figured that I would never be able to get used to it, and also it would be tough to transition between my desktop and my laptop.


----------



## Blaise170

I actually prefer it. I actually remap caps to Fn since I never use caps anyways.


----------



## HPE1000

Been using this keycap combo for the past few months. Really liking it, not that there was anything wrong with the blank black rbg setup I was using before.

Lazy rainy day pictures


----------



## Jixr

looks good with the red plate, i just got a hand full of the green cherry caps in the mail that i'm going to match up with my cherry irish keyset.

I know its a bit silly to talk about end game keyboards, but man, ever since i got my two redscarves, i've not cared to buy other keyboard stuff ( though I do have a carbon fiber 60% plate on the way )

Until the next lightsaver run, i'm pretty much done with boards. ( though i'm still working on my keycap game )

If i'm lucky, i'll have my keycaps in mid october.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I actually prefer it. I actually remap caps to Fn since I never use caps anyways.


I just remapped mine to see if it is something I can get used to. Not bad so far, I actually would really like to do this on my mac so I don't have to do awkward/contorted Command key combinations.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> I know its a bit silly to talk about end game keyboards


One of the nice things about falling for Topre switches is that you really don't have much choice anymore, and you can just relax and enjoy. I've been using this thing for the past week and I absolutely love it. It's also my first board with PBT keycaps, and I finally get what all the rage is about over ABS. The keys feel so much nicer than my Rapid-I (which I still consider a really nice keyboard also).


----------



## Blaise170

I don't know, I have PBT keycaps and while they feel nice I can't say they feel any nicer than ABS.


----------



## boredgunner

PBT > POM > ABS

I'm never going back to ABS keycaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

I much prefer PBT, I like that almost gritty feeling on the surface of the keycap. Also, I won't be buying the Tai Hao PBT keycap sets again. The colours are nice and I haven't had any issues with any keycaps being missing or damaged, but they get dirty extremely easily, and whatever coating they use rubs off pretty quickly if you try and clean the keycaps.

Sorry I've been pretty much inactive on here the past few months, been super busy with school, finally finished now though.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, and lots of the taihao caps are slightly off center. I thought maybe I soldered a few switches in crooked or something, but they were fine, the caps just don't line up very well. And they get shiney quick, not from body oil, but the coating on them gets shiney quick, requiring to be washed often if you want to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I even prefer my 18 month old Ducky PBT set.


----------



## Jixr

i can't be too worreid though, $30 for a full dub shot set with iso keys and other keys to go with non traditional layouts

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4597_zpsmybt2n1j.jpg.html

It works


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> PBT > POM > ABS
> 
> I'm never going back to ABS keycaps.


Thin abs keycaps are garbage but gmk keycaps are just as nice as pbt keycaps. I've tried some old cherry dyesub pbt keycaps that many people consider the "best" keycaps and they really aren't that special imo (especially considering people pay ~400 for them)

Really any thick cherry profile keycaps are gonna be the best you can get, regardless of material.

Finished the g80 3077 last night. 62g lubed pcb mount vintage blacks. I need to figure out the PS2 cable though, as I am stuck using a usb cable for now. Garbage pictures because its dark and rainy but oh well.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> PBT > POM > ABS
> 
> I'm never going back to ABS keycaps.


I wouldn't be so sure, surely PBT is superior to the feel and durability, but only when you're talking at the same thickness, GMK or OG Cherry double shot caps still beats the **** out of many thin PBT caps, the only thing that better than GMK/OG Cherry double-shot is TA dye-sub or OG Cherry dye-sub. Besides, if you're talking about legend on caps, ABS multiple-shot is superior in contrast and sharpness.

POM is no where near the other two in type feel and printing (it feel slippery, and don't have a decent printing method other than layered), it makes interesting sound to type on, but not for daily use for me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure, surely PBT is superior to the feel and durability, but only when you're talking at the same thickness, GMK or OG Cherry double shot caps still beats the **** out of many thin PBT caps, the only thing that better than GMK/OG Cherry double-shot is TA dye-sub or OG Cherry dye-sub. Besides, if you're talking about legend on caps, ABS multiple-shot is superior in contrast and sharpness.
> 
> POM is no where near the other two in type feel and printing (it feel slippery, and don't have a decent printing method other than layered), it makes interesting sound to type on, but not for daily use for me.


I've never tried GMK or Cherry ABS, although I was considering GMK for a while and I'll be giving them a shot some time.


----------



## niceuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i can't be too worreid though, $30 for a full dub shot set with iso keys and other keys to go with non traditional layouts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4597_zpsmybt2n1j.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> It works


Hey, could you tell me what keyboard is that and what is this kind of layout called?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niceuser*
> 
> Hey, could you tell me what keyboard is that and what is this kind of layout called?


Its a RedScarf 3, or an RS98 whichever name you prefer.

Its basically known as the 'lightsaver' ( another keyboard ) layout, basically mushing the number pad to the regular alphas.

there was a group buy for them that started in january, and they were delivered in march or april i think. I think they were about $200 each ( i have two ) I never thought i'd say it, but aside from getting an actual lightsaver, its probably the last big keyboard purchase i'm going to make in a long time. Absolutely love the layout.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> One of the nice things about falling for Topre switches is that you really don't have much choice anymore, and you can just relax and enjoy. I've been using this thing for the past week and I absolutely love it. It's also my first board with PBT keycaps, and I finally get what all the rage is about over ABS. The keys feel so much nicer than my Rapid-I (which I still consider a really nice keyboard also).


It's so hard finding that keyboard these days.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's so hard finding that keyboard these days.


Bought it in Japan and carried it back. The keyboard sections in big Japanese electronic stores would make anyone here salivate. There's a full range of Realforce and HHKB keyboards, Filcos, and a ton of Cherry-based ones, mostly in US layouts.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys,

Do you guys have an opinion on the Vortex PBT Doubleshot keycaps? Any idea how they compare to the Gateron blank PBT keycaps (the ones i have right now) ?

I wanna try these since there is a MD group buy going on


----------



## connectwise

I have vortex doubleshot but not yours.


----------



## aberrero

I'm really tempted to buy the Danger Zone SA set on MD. Thoughts?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/danger-zone-sa-keycap-set


----------



## Phillychuck

Been long time since I got a new keyboard, last one was the red LED K70, happy to get some lights but lost the tenkeyless I had with the CM quickfire rapid (ruined, loaned to my kid who spilled milk in it).

But a friend of mine gave me his K65 RGB (he went razer chroma tournament, he crazy). So far loving the K65, downloaded that massive pack of profiles from the forums. The software looks like pita, but I'll just use other peoples work 

Carried it back from Australia to east coast USA in one piece!!


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy the Danger Zone SA set on MD. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/danger-zone-sa-keycap-set


I really wanted to get in on that but decided to pass. I'll probably regret it later but oh well. Dat February ship date tho.


----------



## aberrero

So 4 days after claiming I found the perfect keyboard with Topre switches and PBT keycaps, and had no need to purchase anymore keyboard things, I spend $100 on an MX ABS keycap set because... it looked cool.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> So 4 days after claiming I found the perfect keyboard with Topre switches and PBT keycaps, and had no need to purchase anymore keyboard things, I spend $100 on an MX ABS keycap set because... it looked cool.


I said the same thing in 2011 with my realforce, managed to only buy a key set for it, and no other keyboards/keys.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I really wanted to get in on that but decided to pass. I'll probably regret it later but oh well. Dat February ship date tho.


Only 4 months? I'm part of a group buy that has been going on for almost 9 months now lol.

I've been debating for a while now whether or not to get a 60% board and I finally caved. Went with a V60 Mini and Clear switches. I think MX Blues have been dethroned by MX Clears for my favorite switch.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys, time ago I found an IBM model F on my boss stuff (I'm sure I posted pics here) and one day he told me that if I want he can sell it to me, I was wondering, can I use one of this adapters and then a USB one?


----------



## Jixr

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=69476.msg1665430#msg1665430

Hey guys, i hate to cross post but i'm selling some good mech goodies, mention this post and i'll toss in some extra keyboard goodies i have laying around.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys, time ago I found an IBM model F on my boss stuff (I'm sure I posted pics here) and one day he told me that if I want he can sell it to me, I was wondering, can I use one of this adapters and then a USB one?


If it is AT compatible yes, if XT then no. You can get those for like $4 on Amazon so don't spend too much either.


----------



## Blubird

Phew, had a bit of a scare!

Phone went off in the other room, got up out of my desk but tripped on a cord for my controller, which yanked the controller forward and knocked a water bottle all over my G80. Immediately pulled and disassembled keyboard and let the PCB air dry overnight, just reassembled and literally everything on it is working fine.









Gotta love old-school mechanicals, I've seen several newer rubber domes lost or messed up to that during my computer fixing days.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If it is AT compatible yes, if XT then no. You can get those for like $4 on Amazon so don't spend too much either.


Yes that was my first concern, because I see on ebay adapters from big PS2 to USB, but there are like $40 dlls, then I remember this things, I'm going to test it first before I tell something to my boss jejeje


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Yes that was my first concern, because I see on ebay adapters from big PS2 to USB, but there are like $40 dlls, then I remember this things, I'm going to test it first before I tell something to my boss jejeje


Yeah if it is AT then you can connect DIN-5 to PS/2 to USB and it will work, but if XT the Soarer's Converter adapters for $40 will work.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah if it is AT then you can connect DIN-5 to PS/2 to USB and it will work, but if XT the Soarer's Converter adapters for $40 will work.


I'm a little lost with thw AT/XT, Is about the keyboard or the adapter? if is the kbrd, How can I check what tipe is it?


----------



## neo565

XT keyboards use a different protocol to communicate with the computer. They require an adapter that translates that protocol to standard AT protocol (soarer's converter). All of the AT keyboards I've seen say "personal computer AT" under the IBM logo. If yours says that, it is definitely an AT keyboard. Otherwise, if you can post what it says on all the tags and labels, that would go a long way towards identification.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm chequed and the only label on the keyboard has a Part Number (1801449) a little search confirm me that is a XT, here the link.

Did you recommend a specific brand adapter for this?


----------



## rapkct

The failure of local shops to stock the Ducky Zero with Browns forced me to get this:



Last one available at the current price, since whatever next batch that will come into this country would be much more expensive due to terrible exchange rates. Not really a steal (clocks in at $98 USD based on current exchange rates), but it could have been much worse.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I'm chequed and the only label on the keyboard has a Part Number (1801449) a little search confirm me that is a XT, here the link.
> 
> Did you recommend a specific brand adapter for this?


There are only two adapters that will immediately work with it, Orihalcon's and Hagstrom's. You can also get a Teensy and wire it yourself.


----------



## neo565

Here is an adapter for the XT:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-XT-AT-to-USB-Soarers-Converter-Remapping-Macros-NKRO-Support-IBM-Model-F-/281476427201?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Chopper1591

*Hello fellow OCers*

I seek some advice once more.
This will be my first Mechanical keyboard, I don't want to spend too much but I don't want to be sorry if I bought a board what is too cheap.
As we speak I am using a cheapo Logitech €10,- board. But as it really starts to show age now (after 3 years or so) I need something new.

Still looking on the web until I get sick, can't decide which board with which switches to get. I kinda narrowed it down to either mx red or brown (maybe black, but I think the higher pressure will annoy me in the long run).
This week I received my ordered sample kit from WASD-keyboards.



I really like the feel of the green switches too somehow. But sadly as I am in the living room with the PC clicky switches is a no go, the other people in the room will get annoyed.









Main use of the board will be gaming. But I do also type on the occasion. I play mixed genres but mostly fps and mmo-rpg's.
So, I did try out the switches a bit with the sampler kit. It is a bit hard though to imagine the full experience with just one particular switch to test.
Would brown switches be bad to make fast movements in games like Counter-Strike? I do play that allot.
Second concern is the red switch. I like the linear feeling but am not sure if it is too light, making me accidentally make key presses.

Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *Hello fellow OCers*
> 
> I seek some advice once more.
> This will be my first Mechanical keyboard, I don't want to spend too much but I don't want to be sorry if I bought a board what is too cheap.
> As we speak I am using a cheapo Logitech €10,- board. But as it really starts to show age now (after 3 years or so) I need something new.
> 
> Still looking on the web until I get sick, can't decide which board with which switches to get. I kinda narrowed it down to either mx red or brown (maybe black, but I think the higher pressure will annoy me in the long run).
> This week I received my ordered sample kit from WASD-keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the feel of the green switches too somehow. But sadly as I am in the living room with the PC clicky switches is a no go, the other people in the room will get annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main use of the board will be gaming. But I do also type on the occasion. I play mixed genres but mostly fps and mmo-rpg's.
> So, I did try out the switches a bit with the sampler kit. It is a bit hard though to imagine the full experience with just one particular switch to test.
> Would brown switches be bad to make fast movements in games like Counter-Strike? I do play that allot.
> Second concern is the red switch. I like the linear feeling but am not sure if it is too light, making me accidentally make key presses.
> 
> Thanks.


Try touch-typing on the tactile keys, see if that's your thing (pressing them without bottoming out for faster typing). Browns are fine for such fast movements, although in my opinion any switch is fine for that, except perhaps for infants who may actually struggle to press an MX Green or Grey switch repeatedly.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Try touch-typing on the tactile keys, see if that's your thing (pressing them without bottoming out for faster typing). Browns are fine for such fast movements, although in my opinion any switch is fine for that, except perhaps for infants who may actually struggle to press an MX Green or Grey switch repeatedly.


It's not that I am struggling because they are heavy. More like that when I double-tap I don't let the key go enough. Do you know what I mean? So the second press doesn't register because I didn't go above the actuation point.

I will really have to get used to the soft typing. Will probably get used to touch-typing after a while, but again that is hard to learn with just one test key







. Currently I kinda mash my keys sometimes. But that's also because the board is somewhat old, so it requires me to press firmly.

Do you have experience with touch-typing while gaming? I will have to pay attention to how I actually game mostly. Probably pretty rough when there is intense action going on.









Anyway, my doubt is: brown to touch-type or red with o-rings to mash.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's not that I am struggling because they are heavy. More like that when I double-tap I don't let the key go enough. Do you know what I mean? So the second press doesn't register because I didn't go above the actuation point.


I see. I think linear switches (MX Red, Black) are best for this. So do most, hence linear switches being the most recommended for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will really have to get used to the soft typing. Will probably get used to touch-typing after a while, but again that is hard to learn with just one test key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Currently I kinda mash my keys sometimes. But that's also because the board is somewhat old, so it requires me to press firmly.
> 
> Do you have experience with touch-typing while gaming? I will have to pay attention to how I actually game mostly. Probably pretty rough when there is intense action going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my doubt is: brown to touch-type or red with o-rings to mash.


Sadly I love to touch type and play games, so I'm going to keep two keyboards: one with linear switches for gaming (currently my MX Red Ducky Shine 2 TKL serves this purpose), and a tactile one for when I type long documents and stuff (will get an Unicomp for this). I can't touch type on MX Browns as they're not tactile enough. I touch type best on MX Clears, followed by MX Whites and Greens, and then Blues. I need to try Buckling Spring again; I haven't tested it side by side with Cherry switches.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> The failure of local shops to stock the Ducky Zero with Browns forced me to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one available at the current price, since whatever next batch that will come into this country would be much more expensive due to terrible exchange rates. Not really a steal (clocks in at $98 USD based on current exchange rates), but it could have been much worse.


Did you not have the patience to order online lol?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *Hello fellow OCers*
> 
> I seek some advice once more.
> This will be my first Mechanical keyboard, I don't want to spend too much but I don't want to be sorry if I bought a board what is too cheap.
> As we speak I am using a cheapo Logitech €10,- board. But as it really starts to show age now (after 3 years or so) I need something new.
> 
> Still looking on the web until I get sick, can't decide which board with which switches to get. I kinda narrowed it down to either mx red or brown (maybe black, but I think the higher pressure will annoy me in the long run).
> This week I received my ordered sample kit from WASD-keyboards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the feel of the green switches too somehow. But sadly as I am in the living room with the PC clicky switches is a no go, the other people in the room will get annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main use of the board will be gaming. But I do also type on the occasion. I play mixed genres but mostly fps and mmo-rpg's.
> So, I did try out the switches a bit with the sampler kit. It is a bit hard though to imagine the full experience with just one particular switch to test.
> Would brown switches be bad to make fast movements in games like Counter-Strike? I do play that allot.
> Second concern is the red switch. I like the linear feeling but am not sure if it is too light, making me accidentally make key presses.
> 
> Thanks.


It sounds like you like clicky-tactile switches. However because of your situation you're going to need a tactile switch. How do you like Blue compared to Green?

If you like Green more, its because of the heavier weight. In which case the next closest thing to that is probably MX Clear.

If you like Blue more, than Brown is the easy choice. Brown is fine for fast movements. I really think people exaggerate when they say certain switches are bad for gaming.

Also, I mash my board too, not because I have to but because I like too. I think heavy tactile switches were made for people that slam their fingers on the keyboard lol.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. I think linear switches (MX Red, Black) are best for this. So do most, hence linear switches being the most recommended for gaming.
> Sadly I love to touch type and play games, so I'm going to keep two keyboards: one with linear switches for gaming (currently my MX Red Ducky Shine 2 TKL serves this purpose), and a tactile one for when I type long documents and stuff (will get an Unicomp for this). I can't touch type on MX Browns as they're not tactile enough. I touch type best on MX Clears, followed by MX Whites and Greens, and then Blues. I need to try Buckling Spring again; I haven't tested it side by side with Cherry switches.


Haha. Exactly that is my concern.
Well, in fact I know for sure (even before ever owning a Mechanical board) that I will end up with 2 boards in the long run.









Maybe the clears are a good midway choice. I also find the browns a bit to less tactile although some people say you get used to it after some time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Did you not have the patience to order online lol?
> It sounds like you like clicky-tactile switches. However because of your situation you're going to need a tactile switch. How do you like Blue compared to Green?
> 
> If you like Green more, its because of the heavier weight. In which case the next closest thing to that is probably MX Clear.
> 
> If you like Blue more, than Brown is the easy choice. Brown is fine for fast movements. I really think people exaggerate when they say certain switches are bad for gaming.
> 
> Also, I mash my board too, not because I have to but because I like too. I think heavy tactile switches were made for people that slam their fingers on the keyboard lol.


Your comment made me smile silently.









I am afraid I do indeed like clicky switches.... but yeah. The noise is too much, sadly.

Good point though. Its close but I prefer the green's more. And the clears do feel nice, I thought they were white's first actually. The Sampler kit has: green, clear, red, black, brown and blue.
I kinda hate it that the clears aren't shipped with many boards, in fact I only found it on the WASD boards. But the downside is that they don't have my layout. I have a 105 key with the @ under 2 and € under 5.

The main advantage to go with clears over browns is the more pronounced bump. But I keep "bumping" (nice word-play) against the doubt of the tactile feeling when rapidly pressing... won't it annoy when gaming for prolonged time?

Should see me. I keep playing with the Sampler kit.








After feeling some more, I really start to lean towards clear's indeed.

Will sleep over it. Will probably be a few weeks before I have the money anyway.


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Did you not have the patience to order online lol?


Contemplated that option, until a look at PCHome showed that they're out of stock too, and ordering from outside of the Asian region is not an option due to high shipping prices (and questionable customs practices). In addition to this, some of the shops I've contacted promised me that they'll bring in some with MX Browns, but when I asked them again all that's available are MX Blues and MX Reds. That poor MJ2 has been sitting on the shelf alone for quite some time (no one bothered with it since people here are more inclined to go for one of the more gaming-orientated brands i.e. Logitech and Razer), so I decided to pull the trigger since there's a likelihood that the Ducky will almost be as expensive as this particular MJ2 when current exchange rates and shipping are factored in.

To put it in perspective, I bought the MJ2 for 60 MYR (a week's worth of lunch) less than it's current price. Also, no regrets about it, absolutely loved it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Good morning y'all

Little poll for you guys. Which board should I get? I am pretty set on mx-brown.


Corsair STRAFE
Cooler Master Quickfire XTi
I always wanted an Quickfire XT, and now they released the XTi. It looks really good, but haven't seen many reviews yet.
STRAFE is regarded pretty well, a bit mixed though.


----------



## Jixr

imo, neither, not the corsair because obvious corsair problems ( history of dying leds, non standard layout ) and the XTi has 4 extra keys above the numb pad, making full keycap sets also a pain.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> imo, neither, not the corsair because obvious corsair problems ( history of dying leds, non standard layout ) and the XTi has 4 extra keys above the numb pad, making full keycap sets also a pain.


Alternatives?

I am open to suggestions by all means. This will be my first Mech board so don't hate me for ignorance.








I even doubt about the switches still but think I will just take the bite and go for browns. I mostly game, but I also want it to be comfy for typing. I now doubt between Brown and Clear (but Clear is hard to get, for a decent price)

Need:

Mx Brown or Clear
Numpad
Preferably below 160 usd (140 euro)


----------



## Blaise170

Honestly you can be comfortable with any switch, even though I prefer clicky, I am okay with tactile and linear as well.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Alternatives?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread

this is probably the place for you, or at least answer those questions here and we can help you out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Honestly you can be comfortable with any switch, even though I prefer clicky, I am okay with tactile and linear as well.


Fair enough. Would've been only 1 switch otherwise.









It's just that I want to get it right at the first time, if it all possible. After all my Mech board will be somewhat more expensive then my Logitech K120 (12 euro).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread
> 
> this is probably the place for you, or at least answer those questions here and we can help you out.


Thanks for the share.
I did some (plenty) of homework already so I know the basics, I guess. And I also got a Sampler kit from WASD. But still I find it hard to find out my favorite switch. What I know, I can't use clicky because of the laction where I'm in. I know Mech is always louder but that's okay.

Majority of the time will be used for gaming, but also typing. So I guess red's are not an option, I also find them somewhat too light. Clears, I'm not so sure if I like them when doing long gaming sessions, play FPS mostly. Browns feel pretty nice. Typing on them will probably feel okay although the clears will probably be more pleasant because of the more pronounced bump and higher resistance.

*Anyway:*

*Location:* Netherlands
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Ignore this, there are a lot of stores and some have one brand which another doesn't. So I will figure it out if the board is available for me. Can even buy from e-bay if needed.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* N/A
*Price:* Cheap as possible, I'm Dutch.







But really: preferably below 160 usd (140 euro)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not crucial. If can choose: white because I already have led changers from a group-buy.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*KRO:* 6 is plenty
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not crucial
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Can do without, but is welcome (volume control)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or EU. Can't find my exact layout which I use now (have the "€" key as alt gr+5)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* brown or clear, like stated above (I think brown because of the double-taping in FPS games.
**Noise level (high/low):* low/mid
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low/mid


----------



## Blaise170

I'd suggest a Ducky Shine if you want backlighting.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'd suggest a Ducky Shine if you want backlighting.


Yeah I really like those. Decent quality also, right? For the price.

Funny thing is:
At first, I thought them too expensive so considered getting a Ducky Zero. Found out that they aren't really of the same quality (to be expected as they are about 1/3 cheaper) so I decided to go for the Quickfire XT as it is decent, but lacks the backlight. Then when I had money the board appeared to be out of stock literally everywhere, took months. Then it came back in stock, instead of € 69 costing € 89 being the same price as Ducky Zero. Then I thought like, ah whatever, might as well spend some more and get a decent board then.









And what do you know?
Ducky Shine 3 being sold no more, at least not where I live. So only Shine 4 and Legend are available. But.... non with Mx Brown.

I really start to feel like someone doesn't want me to buy my first Mech board.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I really like those. Decent quality also, right? For the price.
> 
> Funny thing is:
> At first, I thought them too expensive so considered getting a Ducky Zero. Found out that they aren't really of the same quality (to be expected as they are about 1/3 cheaper) so I decided to go for the Quickfire XT as it is decent, but lacks the backlight. Then when I had money the board appeared to be out of stock literally everywhere, took months. Then it came back in stock, instead of € 69 costing € 89 being the same price as Ducky Zero. Then I thought like, ah whatever, might as well spend some more and get a decent board then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you know?
> Ducky Shine 3 being sold no more, at least not where I live. So only Shine 4 and Legend are available. But.... non with Mx Brown.
> 
> I really start to feel like someone doesn't want me to buy my first Mech board.


The Shine 5 will be out soon I think. How about the QuickFire XTi? If it's the same board as the XT but with Cherry stabilizers and LEDs then it's great.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I really like those. Decent quality also, right? For the price.
> 
> Funny thing is:
> At first, I thought them too expensive so considered getting a Ducky Zero. Found out that they aren't really of the same quality (to be expected as they are about 1/3 cheaper) so I decided to go for the Quickfire XT as it is decent, but lacks the backlight. Then when I had money the board appeared to be out of stock literally everywhere, took months. Then it came back in stock, instead of € 69 costing € 89 being the same price as Ducky Zero. Then I thought like, ah whatever, might as well spend some more and get a decent board then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you know?
> Ducky Shine 3 being sold no more, at least not where I live. So only Shine 4 and Legend are available. But.... non with Mx Brown.
> 
> I really start to feel like someone doesn't want me to buy my first Mech board.


You can take a look here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DHL-DHL-Ducky-9008S3-Shine3-Mechanical-Gaming-keyboard-Blue-Backlit-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Switch-Red-Black/914660_32454645214.html

I bought my Ducky Shine 3 YYY Cherry MX Black there for some months ago.


----------



## VSG

Got a Strafe RGB, my first Corsair board too:

















Still playing around with the board and the software (I underestimated the scope of CUE) but there are definitely a few things I like about the board, and some not so much. One thing I really like is the lighting effect here- better than the K70 RGB, and thanks to what looks like a different controller (I need to open this up to confirm) it seems to have no problems handling the entire 16 million color depth.


----------



## HesterDW

The Ducky Shine would be a good choice. My only problem with my Quickfire XT is the spacebar. Almost no one sells spacebars that fit it. Just something to keep in mind if you consider it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> Contemplated that option, until a look at PCHome showed that they're out of stock too, and ordering from outside of the Asian region is not an option due to high shipping prices (and questionable customs practices). In addition to this, some of the shops I've contacted promised me that they'll bring in some with MX Browns, but when I asked them again all that's available are MX Blues and MX Reds. That poor MJ2 has been sitting on the shelf alone for quite some time (no one bothered with it since people here are more inclined to go for one of the more gaming-orientated brands i.e. Logitech and Razer), so I decided to pull the trigger since there's a likelihood that the Ducky will almost be as expensive as this particular MJ2 when current exchange rates and shipping are factored in.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I bought the MJ2 for 60 MYR (a week's worth of lunch) less than it's current price. Also, no regrets about it, absolutely loved it.


Oh my sympathies. Yea in that case I probably wouldn't risk buying online. But hey, you ended up with a great board in the end!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Shine 5 will be out soon I think. How about the QuickFire XTi? If it's the same board as the XT but with Cherry stabilizers and LEDs then it's great.


I really like the Shine 5. Nice specs.
Any idea when to expect it? And I haven't seen a reported price yet, will most likely be out of my range I guess. Dual double-layer pcb, PBT double-shot keycaps.

Might as well just grab the XTi indeed. I'm not intended to switch keycaps anyway. Maybe later (probably







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seville57*
> 
> You can take a look here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DHL-DHL-Ducky-9008S3-Shine3-Mechanical-Gaming-keyboard-Blue-Backlit-Backlight-Cherry-MX-Switch-Red-Black/914660_32454645214.html
> 
> I bought my Ducky Shine 3 YYY Cherry MX Black there for some months ago.


Did you read my previous post? Sorry if you didn't. But I posted what I needed in the keyboard and a few of these things were: Mx brown and below $ 160.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got a Strafe RGB, my first Corsair board too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing around with the board and the software (I underestimated the scope of CUE) but there are definitely a few things I like about the board, and some not so much. One thing I really like is the lighting effect here- better than the K70 RGB, and thanks to what looks like a different controller (I need to open this up to confirm) it seems to have no problems handling the entire 16 million color depth.


Actually looks pretty nice. But I must resist.
Is that a steel/aluminum plate, holding the switches?

How are the switches to you, different then regular? Corsairs names them mx silent, right?
Also, I have to ask. Do you game on it? How are mx brown's for you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The Ducky Shine would be a good choice. My only problem with my Quickfire XT is the spacebar. Almost no one sells spacebars that fit it. Just something to keep in mind if you consider it.
> 
> Oh my sympathies. Yea in that case I probably wouldn't risk buying online. But hey, you ended up with a great board in the end!


Yeah some people told me already. It's hard. The XT is a decent board, still can't find the OEM of the XTi (but is probably solid to), and is a lot cheaper then the Ducky. Will wait a bit until the Shine 5. Or at least until I know when they come and what the pricing is.


----------



## VSG

Looks and feels like a steel plate (metal for sure, but not sure if aluminum or steel). Build quality is pretty good overall, not the best. This one is with the MX Brown switches, not the MX Silent. I do a lot of typing and gaming and have used the MX Browns before so I am fine with it for most things. I will say that I end up bottoming out these switches during frantic action games though


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks and feels like a steel plate (metal for sure, but not sure if aluminum or steel). Build quality is pretty good overall, not the best. This one is with the MX Brown switches, not the MX Silent. I do a lot of typing and gaming and have used the MX Browns before so I am fine with it for most things. I will say that I end up bottoming out these switches during frantic action games though


I'm set on browns to.
Maybe I will use WASD o-rings. I have 6 red and blue rings here from the Sampler Kit. Can try if it will be comfy on the browns.


----------



## pez

The only qualm I have with my Corsair board so far is I've seemingly lost the ability to use the media controls between software updates (keyboard software and firmware). Same status between Windows 7 and Windows 10.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The only qualm I have with my Corsair board so far is I've seemingly lost the ability to use the media controls between software updates (keyboard software and firmware). Same status between Windows 7 and Windows 10.


Hmm. Thats weird.

Looks like I am sticking with my first choice, Ducky or CM.


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah the four extra keys on the CM shouldn't sway you from buying it, if nothing else you have four spots for artisans.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm. Thats weird.
> 
> Looks like I am sticking with my first choice, Ducky or CM.


Don't get me wrong. The buttons work as normal (they're remapped function keys). I also haven't started to troubleshoot it either. It could be a simple fix for all I know, but I haven't used my PC enough lately to remember/think about it. I'm so used to using the pop up in Windows, anyhow.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah the four extra keys on the CM shouldn't sway you from buying it, if nothing else you have four spots for artisans.


What do you mean?
Sorry I'm not native English.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What do you mean?
> Sorry I'm not native English.


These are artisans:



It was a joke.


----------



## rapkct

Anyone have experience with the SteelSeries keyboards? I'm deciding between a 6Gv2 or a 7G to match the mouse I'm using, not sure why (besides the Reds) they have only Blacks. I could just get the former as purely a gaming keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

Steelseries keyboards have poor key printing and they use a non-standard layout if I recall.


----------



## Chopper1591

Any news on the Shine 5 btw? Can't find much.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Any news on the Shine 5 btw? Can't find much.


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=112

Browns: listed as OoS
Blue: 11/19
Red: 10/29
Black: 10/29


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=112
> 
> Browns: listed as OoS
> Blue: 11/19
> Red: 10/29
> Black: 10/29


Thanks.
Funny thing, I want Browns.


----------



## Georgey123

I hope they end up making a shine 5 TKL (doubtful), I would be on that so fast if they did.


----------



## boredgunner

Why did Ducky stop making TKL Shine boards? That leaves us with so few options for TKL backlit mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys, time ago I found an IBM model F on my boss stuff (I'm sure I posted pics here) and one day he told me that if I want he can sell it to me, I was wondering, can I use one of this adapters and then a USB one?


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Chopper1591

Good evening everyone.

Can someone advice me on WASD keyboards?
I am considering one of those over a Ducky board.
The info I find is pretty mixed.

They are priced pretty similarly so no reason to pick on over the other based on pricing.


----------



## Jixr

wasd has really nice boards, i'd say on par with ducky.

Ducky has the fancy lighting featuers, so if you like that, go ducky, if not, wasd is fine too. Either way, you'll be getting a nice board.

I don't need it, but i'm really thinking about going after a DS5, mainly so i can have a fancy RGB board. I'm a sucker for the colors


----------



## pez

The DS5 looks really nice. RGB, even. I've never really kept up, but do we see holiday sales ever for these boards? I'd love to upgrade my work keyboard. I don't need to really, but I can't say I would mind







.


----------



## Chopper1591

Grrr. I can't decide.
I really want my Mech board, NOW.









But the Ducky can take a while before it will actually sell. Let alone where I live....
I can grab an Quickfire XTi now, but I think that uses another OEM as the original XT, where's the latter also uses costar stabilizers versus cherry on the XTi.

WASD is an option, but damn expensive for a plain no lights-nothing board. The new keycaps do look good though, UV printing seems to be more durable and feel better. Not really PBT, but close.

Hmmm...


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> WASD is an option, but damn expensive for a plain no lights-nothing board. The new keycaps do look good though, UV printing seems to be more durable and feel better. Not really PBT, but close.
> 
> Hmmm...


Have you tried looking at CODE? They came from WASD with backlight.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> Have you tried looking at CODE? They came from WASD with backlight.


I have. Practically the V2 but with back lightning. CODE is dual layer pcb though.
Found mixed reviews about both the CODE and the V2. People say the keycaps are pretty cheap, fading/shining quickly.

What do you guys think, keycap wise?
Ducky, Quickfire XT(i), WASD, others? max 160 USD


----------



## Blaise170

If you never plan on switching keycaps I'd get a Ducky; otherwise go with any of them.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you never plan on switching keycaps I'd get a Ducky; otherwise go with any of them.


How is pricing mostly? Never did in depth search of custom keycaps.
WASD sells the set (104) double shot PBT for 50 USD. Is that like average?

I can always buy a bare WASD and get a custom keycap set.

But I will wait some more to see if the actual release of the Shine 5 gets announced. Curious to pricing. If it is around 140 euro I will grab it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Jixr

basically all stock keycaps are the same, crap.


----------



## rapkct

...And chances is that you'll end up switching the keycaps anyway to customize them.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> basically all stock keycaps are the same, crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> ...And chances is that you'll end up switching the keycaps anyway to customize them.


Fair enough.

So i can just grab the board which has the nicest housing IMO? As long as it has default layout.
All ducky's have default key sizes, right?


----------



## confed

Yep, what the others have said about the keycaps. I have 5 keyboards, 4 are used daily. 2 of the 4 keyboards are using multiple keycaps from different sets. 1 of the keyboards is using 1 set of keycaps and the other keyboard is completely stock. When I am buying a keyboard, I do not pay attention to the quality of the keycaps, just the layout.


----------



## Jixr

ducky uses standard, but they also include 4 extra media keys above the number pad, so.. "standard, but..." some people don't care about that, others may.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> ducky uses standard, but they also include 4 extra media keys above the number pad, so.. "standard, but..." some people don't care about that, others may.


Extra is no problem...
As long as the default stuff (particularly the bottom bar) uses default sizes.

Looks like the Ducky boards are out of stock like a pro though....








Found a store where I live which has the Ducky Legend mx brown white led, but it costs 140 euro (159 usd). Think that is rather expensive?
For that money I might just wait fort the Shine 5.


----------



## Jixr

its not much more expensive. Any decent keyboard is going to put you back around $150 USD anyway


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its not much more expensive. Any decent keyboard is going to put you back around $150 USD anyway


I know. Their are a lot more expensive ones







.

But, I think the Legend is inferior to the Shine. Or am I mistaken here? Of so, I might just grab the Legend. I do like the look and the aluminum case a lot.


----------



## Blaise170

The Ducky Legend is still a great keyboard, just doesn't have as much in terms of lighting.


----------



## Dudewitbow

I like my legend -3- the extra weight makes it feel sturdy


----------



## Jixr

stuff the case full of modeling clay, thats a cheap way to add half a pound in weight while adding really good sound dampening.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The Ducky Legend is still a great keyboard, just doesn't have as much in terms of lighting.


I prefer white lightning anyway. And If I decide I want other colors I have about 60 led cherry led changers here I got a while back from a group buy. Was like 4 euro inc. shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> I like my legend -3- the extra weight makes it feel sturdy


Legend 3?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> stuff the case full of modeling clay, thats a cheap way to add half a pound in weight while adding really good sound dampening.


Rofl.

That actually is a good idea. Is there so much room left in the casing? Personally haven't ever opened a Mech board.


----------



## TachyonicBow

True - I have my PCB just mounted on a thin piece of foam between it and the desk and it makes a world of difference, no weight gain obvs, but it feels very nice.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TachyonicBow*
> 
> True - I have my PCB just mounted on a thin piece of foam between it and the desk and it makes a world of difference, no weight gain obvs, but it feels very nice.


Do you happen to have pictures of it? So I have an idea what you mean.


----------



## Jixr

finally picked up my own dremel, going to be using it for a few keyboard mods and anything else I can get my hands on. I really want to build a wood layer for my red scarf that goes inbetween the acrylic and alum.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> finally picked up my own dremel, going to be using it for a few keyboard mods and anything else I can get my hands on. I really want to build a wood layer for my red scarf that goes inbetween the acrylic and alum.


Dremel is an Epic tool.
Congrats on it.


----------



## Jixr

I'm totally going to use it to carve a pumpkin.


----------



## Blaise170

I kind of want one, but too expensive since I'd only use it a few times per year.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I kind of want one, but too expensive since I'd only use it a few times per year.


You'd be amazed how often you are actually gonna use it.
A dremel comes in handy at so many things.

Case modding, grinding through rusted bolts, work with wood.... just a few that come from the back of my head.
There are so many different bits for it.


----------



## Jixr

the only thing ( which kinda sucks ) is make sure you get a good one. I had a cheaper one but its rpm was too slow and had zero torque, stupid thing couln't cut through paper


----------



## HPE1000

I got a wood cutting wheel for my dremel and it was super helpful when making wooden inserts for the JD40s. It was super sketchy though when the dremel was just about to run out of power as it would not have enough power to cut through the wood and it would catch, I almost cut myself a few times because I didn't want to recharge it lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the only thing ( which kinda sucks ) is make sure you get a good one. I had a cheaper one but its rpm was too slow and had zero torque, stupid thing couln't cut through paper


He he.
I am talking about a Dremel here. Dremel is not the name of the device, it's a brand IIRC.

Don't buy imitations.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got a wood cutting wheel for my dremel and it was super helpful when making wooden inserts for the JD40s. It was super sketchy though when the dremel was just about to run out of power as it would not have enough power to cut through the wood and it would catch, I almost cut myself a few times because I didn't want to recharge it lol


That's hardly a problem of the device.

Mine is corded BTW. I don't like battery's.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> He he.
> I am talking about a Dremel here. Dremel is not the name of the device, it's a brand IIRC.
> 
> Don't buy imitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hardly a problem of the device.
> 
> Mine is corded BTW. I don't like battery's.


Mine is corded as well for the same reason. And yes, Dremel is the brand. Do not be fooled by those $20 Rotary Tool sales! You can definitely by a cheap one for small, portable projects but dont expect it to perform the same as the high end tools.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i went with the corded one.

I need to look on ebay, i hear thats a good place to get cheap cutting wheels and stuff, my kit i bought only came with a few bits and things.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i went with the corded one.
> 
> I need to look on ebay, i hear thats a good place to get cheap cutting wheels and stuff, my kit i bought only came with a few bits and things.


Yeah most don't come with a lot of stuff.
There are sets for Dremel, maybe you can find those cheap somewhere.

But like most things, if it looks too cheap it probably is.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

For what it's worth...the best rotary tool I have ever used is one I got for $20 about 5-10 years ago, gets loads of heavy use, and is still going strong as ever. Very glad I didn't shell out for a Dremel brand, an equivalent tool would have cost me about $100...so your mileage may vary when it comes to cheap rotary tools. Though I've purchased a few though throughout the years, at around that same price, that have really sucked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i went with the corded one.
> 
> I need to look on ebay, i hear thats a good place to get cheap cutting wheels and stuff, my kit i bought only came with a few bits and things.


Check on Amazon too, I usually order a pack of 100 reinforced cut off wheels for less than $10 (Canadian). They work nearly as good as the expensive Dremel reinforced discs, for a mere fraction of the cost. I was surprised how good they worked, I expected them to be garbage as most of the cheap ones are. I can share a link if anyone's interested...I'd just have to dig through my bookmarks and make sure they are still available.

EDIT - here's a link anyway - http://www.amazon.com/SE-RFW28100-Reinforced-4-Inch-Dremel/dp/B005NJ099A/ref=pd_cp_469_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KQ9P6B2EKSBJV2MVK3V&dpID=41hp6eys4HL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL70_SR70%2C33_ - pretty sure those are the ones I buy, can't beat the price and they work very well. Most cheap discs are a waste of time, but these are not.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> For what it's worth...the best rotary tool I have ever used is one I got for $20 about 5-10 years ago, gets loads of heavy use, and is still going strong as ever. Very glad I didn't shell out for a Dremel brand, an equivalent tool would have cost me about $100...so your mileage may vary when it comes to cheap rotary tools. Though I've purchased a few though throughout the years, at around that same price, that have really sucked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check on Amazon too, I usually order a pack of 100 reinforced cut off wheels for less than $10 (Canadian). They work nearly as good as the expensive Dremel reinforced discs, for a mere fraction of the cost. I was surprised how good they worked, I expected them to be garbage as most of the cheap ones are. I can share a link if anyone's interested...I'd just have to dig through my bookmarks and make sure they are still available.
> 
> EDIT - here's a link anyway - http://www.amazon.com/SE-RFW28100-Reinforced-4-Inch-Dremel/dp/B005NJ099A/ref=pd_cp_469_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KQ9P6B2EKSBJV2MVK3V&dpID=41hp6eys4HL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL70_SR70%2C33_ - pretty sure those are the ones I buy, can't beat the price and they work very well. Most cheap discs are a waste of time, but these are not.


Agreed, there are gems out there.
But for the most part, cheap stuff is cheap.


----------



## Kitarist

I'm finally in the mechanical keyboard club







Using a Corsair Vengeance K65 and its money well spent


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I'm finally in the mechanical keyboard club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a Corsair Vengeance K65 and its money well spent


Welcome to the club! I agree its a great keyboard, but now I am going to be adventurous and look into building my own keyboard


----------



## tabascosauz

Is it bad to use compressed air to clean out dust in a keyboard? My Ducky Mini tends to accumulate dust on the sides of its keys, which makes it really hard to clean. I have stopped using canned air and now have a Metrovac ED-500, which is considerably more powerful. Will the dust end up clogging my switches? I don't have my keypuller with me and so cannot use it until December, so it's either I use air and blow out the dust or wait until December to pull all the keys and wash them.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I want to join the Pok3r MD buy but they're out of MX Black switches? DAAAAAANNNNNGGG!

I tried the MX Brown before and currently use an MX red for my TKL, so I have a few questions...

If I get an MX Brown and lube it, will it be heavier to depress than the MX red (because of the tactile bump adding to the resistance)? Would the weight or feeling be a cross between the red and black? My issue with my MX Brown before was the grating or rough feeling when depressing the keys (stock and unlubed), that's why I switched to MX Black.

Lastly, how big of a jump is going from a TKL to a 60% KB? What wil I be having to adjust to or miss with my TKL?

I really want that grey pok3r!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I want to join the Pok3r MD buy but they're out of MX Black switches? DAAAAAANNNNNGGG!
> 
> I tried the MX Brown before and currently use an MX red for my TKL, so I have a few questions...
> 
> If I get an MX Brown and lube it, will it be heavier to depress than the MX red (because of the tactile bump adding to the resistance)? Would the weight or feeling be a cross between the red and black? My issue with my MX Brown before was the grating or rough feeling when depressing the keys (stock and unlubed), that's why I switched to MX Black.
> 
> Lastly, how big of a jump is going from a TKL to a 60% KB? What wil I be having to adjust to or miss with my TKL?
> 
> I really want that grey pok3r!


Browns are the same weight as reds, they just have the bump. All of my keyboards except two are full size, with a TKL and a 60%. In my experience, if you don't use the right side much (right shift, right super/winkey) then a 60% is pretty easy to get used to. I have the right side of my board set to arrow keys which works just fine for me. I also replaced Caps with another Fn, and that makes it easy to use as well.


----------



## khemist

Quickfire TK still going strong.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickfire TK still going strong.


Looks great with the rival


----------



## connectwise

Has anyone took advantage of the realforce topre keyboard mass drop?

the 55g uniformed ones were sold out insanely quick.


----------



## Kongslien

Hi. I'm not often in here, but now i seek advice.
I have 2 CM Storm Quick Fire XTs, one which doesn't work anymore, so i thought i'd use the keycaps for something.
I'm thinking of removing the lettering on the keycaps and then put them on the keyboard that works so i have black and blank keys, i just don't know how to remove them efficiently.

So the question is; What do i use, and how do i use it efficiently? Would nailpolish remover do the trick?
Note: I do not have any Dremel tool (or anything like it), so i can't wear it off the quick way.


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Hi. I'm not often in here, but now i seek advice.
> I have 2 CM Storm Quick Fire XTs, one which doesn't work anymore, so i thought i'd use the keycaps for something.
> I'm thinking of removing the lettering on the keycaps and then put them on the keyboard that works so i have black and blank keys, i just don't know how to remove them efficiently.
> 
> So the question is; What do i use, and how do i use it efficiently? Would nailpolish remover do the trick?
> Note: I do not have any Dremel tool (or anything like it), so i can't wear it off the quick way.


Have you tried goo gone? It worked for me!


----------



## Kongslien

I live in Norway, so i don't think we have that here, unfortunately :/

EDIT: Although, i wouldn't be suprised if we have something similar, just different name.

EDIT 2: After using a sharp tool to scratch of some of it on one keycap, i found that there's an indent in the actual cap.
Now i'm thinking i would need to put a coat of some spraycan color on them. If so, what should i avoid in this case?


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> I live in Norway, so i don't think we have that here, unfortunately :/
> 
> EDIT: Although, i wouldn't be suprised if we have something similar, just different name.
> 
> EDIT 2: After using a sharp tool to scratch of some of it on one keycap, i found that there's an indent in the actual cap.
> Now i'm thinking i would need to put a coat of some spraycan color on them. If so, what should i avoid in this case?


http://www.diynatural.com/adhesive-remover-homemade-goo-gone/

You can make your own


----------



## Kongslien

I'll give it a try. If all else fails, i might end up buying a set of blank caps. Wanted to go for the cheaper solution first, but if that means i can't have what i want, then i might as well pay up


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> I'll give it a try. If all else fails, i might end up buying a set of blank caps. Wanted to go for the cheaper solution first, but if that means i can't have what i want, then i might as well pay up


I agree but that stuff should work. As you stated, if all else fails, blank keycaps are cheap but goo gone vis cheaper lol


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Has anyone took advantage of the realforce topre keyboard mass drop?
> 
> the 55g uniformed ones were sold out insanely quick.


You bet your life I'm in this one







.

Got a few things already off MassDrop only because their shipping to my address is the cheapest in the WORLD.


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Quickfire TK still going strong.


The white version looks SOOOOO HOT!!!!!!!!! I envy you...
Got inspired by your setup and here is mine

I removed all custom keycaps and noise dumpeners... Let the "clicks", or more correctly, the "claps", begin!!!!


----------



## Jixr

the best layout, there is also an IC for a poker/tk cross keyboard, if it has an alum case i may pick one up.



also why is the xt broke? it takes quite a bit of damage to kill a keyboard.


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also why is the xt broke? it takes quite a bit of damage to kill a keyboard.


It just stopped working all of a sudden, no idea why.


----------



## rapkct

Found this keyboard in a storage locker at work. Now it's plugged to my work PC:



Surprisingly, everything still works when put in consideration of how old it can be.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You bet your life I'm in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Got a few things already off MassDrop only because their shipping to my address is the cheapest in the WORLD.


Yeah... I regret so much now...


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah... I regret so much now...


Meh, Massdrop prices are still way too much for me since everything is multiplied by 4.20 (before taxes since we have this limit to importation of items, cross it and the customs officers will randomly slap a 10-25% tax on your face just to mess with you).


----------



## HiCZoK

Sorry for the bad pic but OMG look what i've found today at my workplace. Unused original cherry touchboard with black switches. And best of all - it was given to me for free !
I am so excited


----------



## Blaise170

For any non Redditors, I posted this last night. My KBP V60 with Olivette keycaps and Alps Blue SKCM. Thanks to Jixr for help with repairing some issues.


----------



## HiCZoK

Man thats great. I love those oldschool grey caps


----------



## Jixr

Looks good, did the position of the jumpers give you any trouble? man alps blues are soo much nicer than mx blues


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Looks good, did the position of the jumpers give you any trouble? man alps blues are soo much nicer than mx blues


Nah the jumpers weren't a problem at all. The Alps Blues are sought after for good reason, after I stupidly sold my first board with them I've been looking ever since to make a semi-custom.


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried the logitech g410?


----------



## benjamen50

Anyone know how to disable the start button on the Ducky One?


----------



## Kimir

Isn't it the DIP switch 3 like the shine 4?


----------



## wes1099

My high-school started a tech club recently and I am trying to spread the mechanical keyboard love. My first project is going to be building a hand wired numbed from scratch. I am designing a case/plate to 3d print, then I will will put some mx blues in it and wire it up to a teensy. Hopefully people might understand the awesomeness of mechanical keyboards, especially the diy aspect and ending up with a piece of hardware you would use almost every day.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hey Everyone,

I have a question for you all. I have been spending more and more time behind my keyboard lately (both at work and at home) and I am finding that my wrists are getting very fatigued by the time the day is over, particularly my left wrist. I am a big PC gamer and the wrist fatigue is really sucking the fun out of it for me, so I have been strongly looking into buying the "ErgoDox EZ" keyboard by the people over at MassDrop.

My question is though, is the ErgoDox EZ a viable option for PC gaming? Would the layout impact my ability to play proficiently in games like CS:GO, etc.? Or would it just be a matter of getting used to the new layout and "re-training" my muscle memory? The only reason I am asking this is because of the location of the Shift + Ctrl + Space keys.

Oh, and I almost forgot, in terms of ergonomics vs. "gaming" does it matter what type of switch you use? (i.e. Is one switch better for "gaming" and one switch better for ergonomics?)

Note: I currently used a standard full-size keyboard with Cherry MX Red switches. The Steelseries 6Gv2.

For Reference: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard#/

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have a question for you all. I have been spending more and more time behind my keyboard lately (both at work and at home) and I am finding that my wrists are getting very fatigued by the time the day is over, particularly my left wrist. I am a big PC gamer and the wrist fatigue is really sucking the fun out of it for me, so I have been strongly looking into buying the "ErgoDox EZ" keyboard by the people over at MassDrop.
> 
> My question is though, is the ErgoDox EZ a viable option for PC gaming? Would the layout impact my ability to play proficiently in games like CS:GO, etc.? Or would it just be a matter of getting used to the new layout and "re-training" my muscle memory? The only reason I am asking this is because of the location of the Shift + Ctrl + Space keys.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot, in terms of ergonomics vs. "gaming" does it matter what type of switch you use? (i.e. Is one switch better for "gaming" and one switch better for ergonomics?)
> 
> Note: I currently used a standard full-size keyboard with Cherry MX Red switches. The Steelseries 6Gv2.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Hello, well, wrist issues can be caused by a few different things, you could look into an ergodox, but it may/maynot help. I'd try some simpler solutions like a wrist rest or anything you could do to make your keyboard shorter. Mechanical keyboards can be pretty tall, and can be a bit uncomfortable.

The layout wouldn't be that hard to adapt to, though some games where you have a hand on a mouse nad have to reach across the keyboard or fn keys things could be a problem. but most FPS's you would be fine.

And no switch is better than any other for gaming or typing. All personal preference.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Hello, well, wrist issues can be caused by a few different things, you could look into an ergodox, but it may/maynot help. I'd try some simpler solutions like a wrist rest or anything you could do to make your keyboard shorter. Mechanical keyboards can be pretty tall, and can be a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> The layout wouldn't be that hard to adapt to, though some games where you have a hand on a mouse nad have to reach across the keyboard or fn keys things could be a problem. but most FPS's you would be fine.
> 
> And no switch is better than any other for gaming or typing. All personal preference.


I have tried a few different wrist rests and as much as they do help, it really is just the angle at which I tilt my wrist relative to my fore-arm that causes the fatigue at the end of the day. I believe that with the ErgoDox I could keep my wrists straight and not have to bend them much (if at all).

Although now I am not concerned about the location of the Space + Ctrl + Shift keys because after looking at the Official ErgoDox Layout it appears that this keyboard would work perfectly for gaming purposes (That will teach me to just use google image search). Some people have even said that they find the ErgoDox to be "superior" for gaming than a traditional keyboard.

As for which switches to choose, I might just stick to Cherry MX Reds as that is what I have been using for several years on my 6Gv2 and that is what I am used to.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

you sound like youre perfect for the dox then,


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> My high-school started a tech club recently and I am trying to spread the mechanical keyboard love. My first project is going to be building a hand wired numbed from scratch. I am designing a case/plate to 3d print, then I will will put some mx blues in it and wire it up to a teensy. Hopefully people might understand the awesomeness of mechanical keyboards, especially the diy aspect and ending up with a piece of hardware you would use almost every day.


Nice. I like it.

Care to make a build log of it?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice. I like it.
> 
> Care to make a build log of it?


I am planning on trying to make a build log, but my school does not like people taking pictures of school stuff and posting it on the internet. I can probably take pics of the progress when I get home though.


----------



## Natskyge

Does anyone here know if and where you can get danish/nordic side printed keycaps?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Does anyone here know if and where you can get danish/nordic side printed keycaps?


Did you try contacting WASD about it?


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you try contacting WASD about it?


I search around and saw a FAQ saying they cant.


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I search around and saw a FAQ saying they cant.


Have you checked here:

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=page_view&p=contact_us


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! Selling a Ducky Shine 4 in case anyone is interested.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1578184/ducky-shine-4-white-edition-blue-cherry-switches


----------



## GermanyChris

So I just got my aluminum case for my poker at $120 and I thought the "because saving money is boring" was just a turn of phrase. I don't want to do the math to find out how much I have in this key board now.


----------



## Xaero252

I wonder why this "S" key isn't working...


Edit: Not my keyboard.
Rosewill RK-9000 of my friends, Cherry MX Reds.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! Selling a Ducky Shine 4 in case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1578184/ducky-shine-4-white-edition-blue-cherry-switches


Quote:


> I literally wash my hands before every use so it is very clean.












That could've been me though.
Sadly I live in the Netherlands, and I am not looking for blue switches. Else I would probably buy it from you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I wonder why this "S" key isn't working...
> 
> 
> Edit: Not my keyboard.
> Rosewill RK-9000 of my friends, Cherry MX Reds.


Lol.
What happened?


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could've been me though.
> Sadly I live in the Netherlands, and I am not looking for blue switches. Else I would probably buy it from you.
> Lol.
> What happened?


cracked solder joint. very obvious one.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I wonder why this "S" key isn't working...
> 
> 
> Edit: Not my keyboard.
> Rosewill RK-9000 of my friends, Cherry MX Reds.


... I should probably check out mine at some point here


----------



## Blaise170

My D key started repeating and then just quit working. Unfortunately something wrong with the switch, fortunately I had some extra. Esc also wasn't working but I just copied Jixr's jumper wires and got it working with my own wire. Now it's all good again.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My D key started repeating and then just quit working. Unfortunately something wrong with the switch, fortunately I had some extra. Esc also wasn't working but I just copied Jixr's jumper wires and got it working with my own wire. Now it's all good again.


Wow.
Those are some very big solder joints.

But, glad to hear you worked it out.


----------



## Jixr

Hm, i had issues with the esc key, but just re-flowed the solder and it was working for me, but either way, glad you got it working.

i remember why i don't like reddits mech page. Post a few pictures of my old boards, and i'm flooded with pms of where to buy stuff, will i sell my stuff, how do i do this, how do i do that.. blah blah blah.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Wow.
> Those are some very big solder joints.
> 
> But, glad to hear you worked it out.


Normally my solder wouldn't look so bad but I had so many problems with the board that I'm just glad it works.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Normally my solder wouldn't look so bad but I had so many problems with the board that I'm just glad it works.


Oh, by all means. If it works, it works. It's not like the solder is on the outside of the board.









On the side note:

I can hardly stand it to wait longer for buying my first mech board. This € 10 Logitech board is starting to annoy me. Though it works.
Have to wait for the release of the Shine 5. I really need to hold myself down not to buy another board instead.









Do you guys agree on my idea? Not buying an Quickfire XTi or an older Ducky to wait for the Shine 5.


----------



## Jixr

well, you'll probably be waiting awhile, i guarantee once they become in stock at MK they will sell out within a day.

But just wait, don't spend your money on something you don't want.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Get yourself a 60% while you wait for a ducky shine 5, they're nice


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, you'll probably be waiting awhile, i guarantee once they become in stock at MK they will sell out within a day.
> 
> But just wait, don't spend your money on something you don't want.


My idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Get yourself a 60% while you wait for a ducky shine 5, they're nice


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, you'll probably be waiting awhile, i guarantee once they become in stock at MK they will sell out within a day.
> 
> But just wait, don't spend your money on something you don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> My idea.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Get yourself a 60% while you wait for a ducky shine 5, they're nice
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



aren't they? the potato pick doesn't do it justice though


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, you'll probably be waiting awhile, i guarantee once they become in stock at MK they will sell out within a day.
> 
> But just wait, don't spend your money on something you don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> My idea.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Get yourself a 60% while you wait for a ducky shine 5, they're nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they? the potato pick doesn't do it justice though
Click to expand...

You want potatoes?

here ya go


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they? the potato pick doesn't do it justice though


Is that at work?

I like the look of that one, really. Especially nice with the laptop setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You want potatoes?
> 
> here ya go


Don't do it...
I don't even ever have tried a mech board, besides the oldschool IBM's when I was really young.
Have a strong feeling that I will be hooked to the Mech board's when I start using them. And I see myself ending up with multiple boards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they? the potato pick doesn't do it justice though
> 
> 
> 
> Is that at work?
> 
> I like the look of that one, really. Especially nice with the laptop setup.
Click to expand...

College, but yeah, 60% keyboards have their advantages


----------



## Blaise170

Since everyone else is posting their work photos, I will too. I detested the idea of a 60% but once I bought this one I actually got used to it pretty quickly. The function layer is pretty intuitive and I love the dedicated arrow cluster (activated via DIP switch). I got my purple Alps key in the mail today too. Looks good.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> College, but yeah, 60% keyboards have their advantages


Particular work space for college.
Or it may just be me... here in the Netherlands we all share big tables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Since everyone else is posting their work photos, I will too. I detested the idea of a 60% but once I bought this one I actually got used to it pretty quickly. The function layer is pretty intuitive and I love the dedicated arrow cluster (activated via DIP switch). I got my purple Alps key in the mail today too. Looks good.


Hmm..

How does that work? With the arrow cluster?
And they don't seem to have the delete button either.

I guess they will get used to when using longer. But for the time being I really can't miss my arrow keys, together with my numpad.


----------



## Jixr

tater tot work photos
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3943_zpswhe2cupp.jpg.html


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> tater tot work photos
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3943_zpswhe2cupp.jpg.html


That's probably the smallest I could ever go myself.... Full keyset but also still have the numpad. Pity they aren't that popular.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Particular work space for college.
> Or it may just be me... here in the Netherlands we all share big tables.
> Hmm..
> 
> How does that work? With the arrow cluster?
> And they don't seem to have the delete button either.
> 
> I guess they will get used to when using longer. But for the time being I really can't miss my arrow keys, together with my numpad.


At my university we have a bunch of different spaces so it could be small cubicles or large tables or couches. Just depends. The right Win/Shift/Menu/Ctrl are my arrow keys as long as the DIP switch is flipped. To access Del you just press Fn+Backspace which is easy for me.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> At my university we have a bunch of different spaces so it could be small cubicles or large tables or couches. Just depends. The right Win/Shift/Menu/Ctrl are my arrow keys as long as the DIP switch is flipped. To access Del you just press Fn+Backspace which is easy for me.


That's pretty nice actually.

For me it would be better then to just have the actual arrows in the space where you have the shift, win, ctrl and menu. Then there would also be place for a dedicated delete button besides the up arrow.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> tater tot work photos
> http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3943_zpswhe2cupp.jpg.html


TIL Jixr is an architect


----------



## Mega Man

jixr run ! you have a stalker


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> jixr run ! you have a stalker


----------



## Jixr

unfortunately not, i'm just a lowly designer, which means most of my time is spent not designing things.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> unfortunately not, i'm just a lowly designer, which means most of my time is spent not designing things.


Really? That doesn't make sense.

You do something, but most of the time you don't? What do you do then? Look here on the web for an even better board?


----------



## Jixr

mostly just constantly updating old plans to keep up with the ever changing building codes.

Its rare that I get to do a start from scratch design anymore.

And yeah, lots of time on here and other time waster sites.


----------



## Mega Man

Yay. Regulation......


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> jixr run ! you have a stalker


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> jixr run ! you have a stalker




Friends? Friends!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! Selling a Ducky Shine 4 in case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1578184/ducky-shine-4-white-edition-blue-cherry-switches


Just a head's up, I didn't want to post on your FS thread. I hope you sell the board soon. The Amazon link you provided has your board for just $20 more than the price to which you have lowered your listing. That might be doing you more harm than good. If I were to purchase something for $140, I would throw in the extra $20 to get it brand new with free shipping and no tax plus any included warranty or buyer protection. Just wanted to give you my viewpoint. GLWS!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Just a head's up, I didn't want to post on your FS thread. I hope you sell the board soon. The Amazon link you provided has your board for just $20 more than the price to which you have lowered your listing. That might be doing you more harm than good. If I were to purchase something for $140, I would throw in the extra $20 to get it brand new with free shipping and no tax plus any included warranty or buyer protection. Just wanted to give you my viewpoint. GLWS!


Thanks for the heads up but you see the board im selling is practically brand new and as a California resident we do have to pay taxes. So really most people are saving $30+ dollars to have the same thing if bought new. I would also help with warranty if needed.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up but you see the board im selling is practically brand new and as a California resident we do have to pay taxes. So really most people are saving $30+ dollars to have the same thing if bought new. I would also help with warranty if needed.


Not everyone lives in CA though.


----------



## s1rrah

...

This is a WASD Keyboards "Code" ... I actually pulled the key caps off of my Logitech G710+ Blue and installed them on this Code keyboard and then used the much better keycaps (better typeface and especially better backlighting on the number keys) on my Logitech which I use at home and which I need really good backlighting on as my room is always dark.

This is the Code's stock keycaps (note the much better numeral/special character keycap solution in regards to backlighting):

...



...

The Logitech G710+ keycaps use a sort of weird typeface and I especially don't like the number keys at top as the "special characters" associated with each number key is at the bottom of the keycap and receives very little of the backlighting. But they work great on my WASD Code board since I use it at work and our office is always well lit, making even backlighting not as important.

Both the WASD Code and the Logitech G710+ Blue use Cherry Blue switches, which I love. Both keyboards are really lovely and for different reasons ... I love the minimalist design of the Code and the G710+ has just the right gaming/macro features I need.

Win/Win


----------



## Blaise170




----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, a 55g linear switch? Or is this just supposed to help with light distribution?


----------



## Blaise170

It's apparently between a Red and Black.


----------



## Chopper1591

Has anybody here have experience with either a Ducky One or a Ducky Legend?
Sorry for asking a lot.

I have these two in my budget, including cheaper boards of course.
Can't find much info on them except from Ducky them selves.

Looks like the One has double shot ABS, which I can't seem to find about the Legend.
They both have dual layer PCB's. The Legend has an aluminum plate where the One is completely out of plastic but is narrower.
I like the look of the Legend... but how much of an improvement are the double shot ABS keycaps?


----------



## Blaise170

The printing method of doubleshot caps last a lot longer than pad print or lasered keys but many people will end up replacing their keycaps at some point anyways. I'd be more concerned with plate type.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Has anybody here have experience with either a Ducky One or a Ducky Legend?
> Sorry for asking a lot.
> 
> I have these two in my budget, including cheaper boards of course.
> Can't find much info on them except from Ducky them selves.
> 
> Looks like the One has double shot ABS, which I can't seem to find about the Legend.
> They both have dual layer PCB's. The Legend has an aluminum plate where the One is completely out of plastic but is narrower.
> I like the look of the Legend... but how much of an improvement are the double shot ABS keycaps?


i have a direct picture of the ducky legend keycap compared to a vortex double shot pbt keycap for scale reference


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The printing method of doubleshot caps last a lot longer than pad print or lasered keys but many people will end up replacing their keycaps at some point anyways. I'd be more concerned with plate type.


Sorry for being dumb. What do you mean with plate type? Where can I find info on that...
I agree that I will most likely end up changing caps anyway. But still remains, besides keycaps which is better? One or Legend. I am clueless. Both are double layer PCB with the latter having the massive 5mm aluminum top plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> i have a direct picture of the ducky legend keycap compared to a vortex double shot pbt keycap for scale reference


Wow, big difference.
Stock caps do look pretty crappy and thin.









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blaise170

A metal plate is sturdier but will be louder while a non-metal plate will be softer.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> A metal plate is sturdier but will be louder while a non-metal plate will be softer.


Oh that.
Well I can expect both the Ducky's to be metal plate, right? At least, why would they be that expensive otherwise?

Even the Quickfire XT has a metal plate and that board is like 90 euro's compared to the 140 for the Legend.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh that.
> Well I can expect both the Ducky's to be metal plate, right? At least, why would they be that expensive otherwise?
> 
> Even the Quickfire XT has a metal plate and that board is like 90 euro's compared to the 140 for the Legend.


Dunno. Metal doesn't necessarily mean higher quality, some people have acrylic plates on their customs.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Dunno. Metal doesn't necessarily mean higher quality, some people have acrylic plates on their customs.


Makes sense.

Only thing I can find now on the Legend is this:


Note to sure if that is metal. Does kinda look like plastic. Considering the edges.

Ah man. Why does it have to be this complicated.








I know, it's just me. I always need the best I can for a specific budget.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think the best strategy is to dive in and get one. Otherwise the whole mechanical keyboard world will seem very complex


----------



## Dudewitbow

popping off my spacebar, its relatively hard to tell if its plastic or metal to someone who isnt compared both on a keyboard base without fully opening it up. All i can say is texture wise, it feels like the sidepanel of my case


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think the best strategy is to dive in and get one. Otherwise the whole mechanical keyboard world will seem very complex


Agreed.
My eye is pretty much set on the Legend. I like the aluminum top.

But....
They are not in stock where I am at.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> popping off my spacebar, its relatively hard to tell if its plastic or metal to someone who isnt compared both on a keyboard base without fully opening it up. All i can say is texture wise, it feels like the sidepanel of my case


Ok ok.
Is your side panel made of plastic?









No seriously, metal is mostly colder on the touch vs plastic.


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any comments on the keycool hero 84? Someone is selling it locally brand new and I want to know if its worth it.


----------



## Jixr

its metal.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its metal.


Can you give me some insight on the keycool?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its metal.


Talking about the Legend, right?

Yesterday sent an e-mail to the only store in my country that sells em.
The site said the stock of the particular board (Legend Black, mx brown) was -2.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Talking about the Legend, right?
> 
> Yesterday sent an e-mail to the only store in my country that sells em.
> The site said the stock of the particular board (Legend Black, mx brown) was -2.


yeah, basically every off the shelf keyboard will have a steel plate.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the keycool hero 84? Someone is selling it locally brand new and I want to know if its worth it.


I have the 104 RGB version and I like it. It's still working pretty well. Be aware that their QA isn't top quality though.

http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/i-can-no-longer-in-good-faith-recommend-a-keycool-board-t11160.html


----------



## Tomahok2

When I get home I will take pictures of my Corsair K65 RGB and Pok3 and join the club. I also have a Unicomp Ultra Classic at home, but I do not know if I can classify that as mine. Here is my review of the Pok3r if you are interested. I am new to this whole youtube thing so leave tips if you have them, I would really appreciate it. A Corsair K65 RGB Review will be coming Saturday.


----------



## Jixr

tl:dr, its like the poker2, but better!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomahok2*
> 
> When I get home I will take pictures of my Corsair K65 RGB and Pok3 and join the club. I also have a Unicomp Ultra Classic at home, but I do not know if I can classify that as mine. Here is my review of the Pok3r if you are interested. I am new to this whole youtube thing so leave tips if you have them, I would really appreciate it. A Corsair K65 RGB Review will be coming Saturday.


The pok3r has an aluminum case by default!?

I think I want!


----------



## Tomahok2

Yea, it is a really awesome feature, especially for the price. Plus, the backlit model is coming out soon, if that is a must have feature.


----------



## wes1099

Just got my IC sockets for removable LEDs. Sadly, 3mm flangeless LEDs are absurdly expensive unless you order them from china, so I have to wait another 2 weeks to get the actual LEDs.


----------



## jfing14

That a redscarf Jixr?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> That a redscarf Jixr?


Yep.


----------



## batmanwcm

Anyone have any feedback on this keyboard? I like the layout and wanted to try the Gateron Clear switches. Total was $65 shipped with the blue/yellow less.

I'm still torn between the Gateron Clears vs. Browns. I mostly game now and want a gaming kb to compliment my Ducky Shine 2 w/ Cherry MX Blues. Anyone have any experience with both Gateron switches?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/magicforce-68-key-mini-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Blaise170

Looks like a cheapo, Gaterons are nice though.


----------



## Jixr

also note a non standard layout, so changing keycaps will be tricky.

i'd pass on it, looks decent but its just a cheapo


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah the price is a bit high for it, you can get similar keyboards direct from China for like $40. Also the keycaps do look standard to me.


----------



## Jixr

ah yeah, sorry, i took a quick look and thoguth the bottom right menu cluster wasn't standard, didnt' see it was just missing a win key there.

I'm sure its not terrible, but its not going to be the best quality board out there.

For a few bucks more you could get a poker3 which has a much better case and pcb, or a leopold has a very similar layout as the board MD is selling but again better build.


----------



## HesterDW

Soldered for the first time today. Just wanted to post this here for anyone scared to try it like I was. Nothing to be afraid of! I'll be putting 67g Purple Zealios in next week and can't wait.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Soldered for the first time today. Just wanted to post this here for anyone scared to try it like I was. Nothing to be afraid of! I'll be putting 67g Purple Zealios in next week and can't wait.


Good job.

What do you guys think about lubing?
I just received my Ducky One, haven't used it yet. How does lubing feel on brown switches?

Also have no idea where to start to look for the stuff. There are so many around.


----------



## Blaise170

I'd love to put Zealios switches in a couple of my boards but they are way too expensive at life $0.75/ea.


----------



## Narokuu

My ducky shine 2 finally bit the dust, she was a monster and gave me nearly 5 years of bliss

Ladies and gents welcoming my newest member of the family, i give you Triple Red

Red keyboard, red lights, Red switches, my new shine 4. And i did not think i could fall in love with ducky all over again. This thing is so smooth.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I bet the PCB isn't red, and the keycaps aren't red either


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I bet the PCB isn't red, and the keycaps aren't red either


there's a chance the pcb can be red, at least my ducky legend's pcb is red, and both boards were basically released around the same time period


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'd love to put Zealios switches in a couple of my boards but they are way too expensive at life $0.75/ea.


Yes, they are pretty expensive, most likely because they come lubed with 24k gold springs. You can definitely tell they're lubed though, and they feel like MX Clears but extremely smooth. So it's either Zealios or get some MX Clears, gold springs and lube them, and aint nobody got time for dat lol.


----------



## Chopper1591

Oh yeah.
Starting using my first mech board ever today, the Ducky One.

It sure is different and will need some time to adjust to. Mx brown it is.
I find myself constantly pushing too hard and bottoming out.









In games it feels very nice to have this low restriction on the keys. Feels a lot more fluid compared to the crap rubberdome Logitech board I had.

Only thing I notice is the noise the function keys maks. Especially the backspace. It makes a sort of rattling noise.
Looking on Google I found out that you can lube the cherry stabilizer to make it better. Although I have no idea how I can do that. When I take the keycap off I can't see the point where you are supposed to put lubrication on.

Can someone help me on this?


----------



## Narokuu

It is red, my Shine 2 was red. this one is as well


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh yeah.
> Starting using my first mech board ever today, the Ducky One.
> 
> It sure is different and will need some time to adjust to. Mx brown it is.
> I find myself constantly pushing too hard and bottoming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games it feels very nice to have this low restriction on the keys. Feels a lot more fluid compared to the crap rubberdome Logitech board I had.
> 
> Only thing I notice is the noise the function keys maks. Especially the backspace. It makes a sort of rattling noise.
> Looking on Google I found out that you can lube the cherry stabilizer to make it better. Although I have no idea how I can do that. When I take the keycap off I can't see the point where you are supposed to put lubrication on.
> 
> Can someone help me on this?


This should help.











http://imgur.com/lhLqo


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> This should help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lhLqo


I did read the guide by Ripster, multiples to be exact.
Problem is I don't know where to lube because the points that are shown are beneath the plate where my switches are mounted on.


----------



## Jixr

eh, i've had mixed results with lube, its good at first, but basically dries up if you're using an oil based lube, and grease is nice, but gets gross after awhile.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> eh, i've had mixed results with lube, its good at first, but basically dries up if you're using an oil based lube, and grease is nice, but gets gross after awhile.


Take this post out of context and lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Take this post out of context and lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Take this post out of context and lol


Dude, that is so bad.

But on-topic.
What do you think about it? Anyway to make the cheap sounding rattle go away, especially on my backspace?
Besides that it feels and sound so solid.

Very happy with it after only a few hours of usage. I already type pretty nice without much typo's.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Take this post out of context and lol


lmao


----------



## Mega Man

Has anyone ever tried "lablube" basically powdered Teflon - to lube switches ? I love the stuff


----------



## hyp36rmax

Dang! Not only is it getting expensive just to have the latest gear in CPU's and GPU's... Mechanical keyboards can add up also... LOL

*Topre RealForce 104UB*



*Cooler Master Novatouch TKL*



*Cooler Master Quickfire Stealth (BROWNS)*



*Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (GREENS)*



*Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid-i (BLUE)*



*Not Shown:*

Cooler Master Quickfire XT (BROWN)

Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (BLUE)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Dang! Not only is it getting expensive just to have the latest gear in CPU's and GPU's... Mechanical keyboards can add up also... LOL
> 
> *Topre RealForce 104UB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Novatouch TKL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire Stealth (BROWNS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (GREENS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid-i (BLUE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Shown:*
> 
> Cooler Master Quickfire XT (BROWN)
> Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (BLUE)


I'm astound here.
You actually have all these boards at the moment?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Dang! Not only is it getting expensive just to have the latest gear in CPU's and GPU's... Mechanical keyboards can add up also... LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Topre RealForce 104UB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Novatouch TKL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire Stealth (BROWNS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (GREENS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid-i (BLUE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Shown:*
> 
> Cooler Master Quickfire XT (BROWN)
> Cooler Master Quickfire XTi (BLUE)


That purple/pink to black fade keycap set looks amazing. Props on that!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That purple/pink to black fade keycap set looks amazing. Props on that!


I second that!!


----------



## Natskyge

how does WASD keycaps in black with black text look?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> how does WASD keycaps in black with black text look?


Kinda black?


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Kinda black?


I was thinking if somone had a picture so i could see if you can read the text.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I was thinking if somone had a picture so i could see if you can read the text.


I haven't but I suspect it is rather hard to read, depends on the light you have in the room though.

Why not go with grey lettering?


----------



## connectwise

Lots of nice boards posted!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm astound here.
> You actually have all these boards at the moment?


Haha! Yes I own all these boards all at one time. The Topre 104UB is my daily on my main system, Quickfire Rapid-i on my LanBox, and Quickfire XT at work. I switch keyboards often depending on how I feel









Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That purple/pink to black fade keycap set looks amazing. Props on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I second that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you! Those keys can be purchased through GeekKeys Purple Ombre key set

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> how does WASD keycaps in black with black text look?


Pretty much like typing in the dark. You can vaguely see the legends. Not bad.

You can see with my Topre 104UB:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Lots of nice boards posted!


Thanks!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm astound here.
> You actually have all these boards at the moment?


I'll be astounded if you don't end up like that in 2 years minimum. Just walk away from mechanical keyboards now if you care about your wallet lol.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'll be astounded if you don't end up like that in 2 years minimum. Just walk away from mechanical keyboards now if you care about your wallet lol.


Pretty much. Look at my sig to see all of mine... Lol


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the reason why i held off them for so long was because I knew i'd get sucked into them, and now i'm at the point where spending only $100 on a keycap set is a reasonable purchase in my mind. ( still cheaper than photography though )


----------



## Kongslien

Shot with a potato in poor lighting

Handfiled, took me around 20 to 24 hours total.


----------



## caenlen

Cherry has made a new switch, not sure if anyone has seen it, just posted today.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/cherry-adds-new-mx-rgb-nature-white-switches.html


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Cherry has made a new switch, not sure if anyone has seen it, just posted today.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/cherry-adds-new-mx-rgb-nature-white-switches.html


I just creamed my pants....









I want those switches now


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Cherry has made a new switch, not sure if anyone has seen it, just posted today.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/cherry-adds-new-mx-rgb-nature-white-switches.html


Yeah it's actually news from a couple of weeks ago, but the picture I posted from Ducky seems to have been removed. Perhaps Ducky wasn't supposed to announce the switches yet.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah it's actually news from a couple of weeks ago, but the picture I posted from Ducky seems to have been removed. Perhaps Ducky wasn't supposed to announce the switches yet.


lol funny... i live in Danville, Indiana.


----------



## tristanbear

I'll attach a picture of mine tonight.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Cherry has made a new switch, not sure if anyone has seen it, just posted today.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/cherry-adds-new-mx-rgb-nature-white-switches.html


I hope ducky uses this in the next TKL they come out with! I was planning on getting an MX Black but would love to try this out!


----------



## zflamewing

I've been out the loop for a bit and thinking about building a custom full-sized board. Here's things I'm considering:

Off-set Caps Lock
Switches: Blues, or Blues with custom springs
Programmable
Extra 4 keys over the number pad a nice plus
Plate that allows for opening switches without removing them first.
Custom case
I'm not too concerned with backlighting as it would be a work keyboard.

I know there aren't too many full-sized PCBs and plates running around outside of Gon and Spirit, that I know of. Thoughts and feedback welcome.


----------



## s1rrah

The WASD "Code" Tenkeyless is just now on Massdrop ... FYI ... : *WASD Code on Massdrop*

I have a WASD "Code" but with the full keyset and can say it's a remarkably well put together keyboard.

I personally require *exceptional* backlighting on every key and the Code is the only one that has absolutely NAILED it on every key ... *especially* the main, top row numeral keys which feature back lit characters for both the numerals and the special characters. The Code places both symbols, the numeral and the special character, at the TOP of the keycap, where generally all the backlighting is focused. This makes both the numeral symbol and the special character associated with it, equally bright when back lit.

This tiny little design concern has made such a difference for me as most back lit keycaps will stack the numeral and special character vertically with the top symbol (be it numeral or special character) receiving great back lighting and the bottom symbol being much dimmer.

Here's a great image demonstrating what I mean (this is the tenkeyless code that's currently on Massdrop) ... note the top aligned numeral keys and how both the numerals and special characters are equally well lit):

...



...

Anyway ... just a heads up ...

Super great keyboard and very well put together. Mine has the Cherry Blue keys cause I love the "click" and can types crazy fast on them ...

FYI ...


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Here's a great image demonstrating what I mean (this is the tenkeyless code that's currently on Massdrop) ... note the top aligned numeral keys and how both the numerals and special characters are equally well lit):
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the keys on this keyboard made out of double-shot ABS or simply painted on, cheapo rubbish







?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Are the keys on this keyboard made out of double-shot ABS or simply painted on, cheapo rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It's backlit, so it can't be pad print.


----------



## jfing14

Anyone else jump on that 1800 korean lookalike? I've spent like 800aud recently on keyboards ahah, this hobby is killing me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It's backlit, so it can't be pad print.


He said painted tho, which is essentially what cheapo backlit keycaps are. A frosty translucent key that is painted black and then etched to be backlit


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The WASD "Code" Tenkeyless is just now on Massdrop ... FYI ... : *WASD Code on Massdrop*
> 
> I have a WASD "Code" but with the full keyset and can say it's a remarkably well put together keyboard.
> 
> I personally require *exceptional* backlighting on every key and the Code is the only one that has absolutely NAILED it on every key ... *especially* the main, top row numeral keys which feature back lit characters for both the numerals and the special characters. The Code places both symbols, the numeral and the special character, at the TOP of the keycap, where generally all the backlighting is focused. This makes both the numeral symbol and the special character associated with it, equally bright when back lit.
> 
> This tiny little design concern has made such a difference for me as most back lit keycaps will stack


(snip)
Code isn't the only key who nailed the backlighting down.
Ducky did the same thing on the shine 5 as the WASD did for the code.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He said painted tho, which is essentially what cheapo backlit keycaps are. A frosty translucent key that is painted black and then etched to be backlit


Damn, I thought WASD could afford a fully plastic injected key-caps instead of relying upon painted caps which will always start to wear off after some heavy usage.

Suppose it's always cheaper to paint the caps instead,......


----------



## resher

Hello guys what do u think about the K70 and Trigger Z both browns?
thanks


----------



## pnoozi

Anyone have any idea what the required specs are for the mini-USB cable used with the QuickFire Rapid? I want to replace the cable but a couple of my old mini-USB cables don't work (extra characters, skipping characters).

Will this work?

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8633

"28/24AWG Cable w/ Ferrite Core (Gold Plated)"


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Are the keys on this keyboard made out of double-shot ABS or simply painted on, cheapo rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


From the WASD site: Keycap Material: UV Coated ABS


----------



## Vlada011

People can I install Vortex Doubleshoot POM+PBT Keys on Cherry MX Board 6.0.
Maybe some of you understand compatibility and shape of keys better to give some advice.
Cherry MX Board 6.0 is excellent aluminum keyboard but with ABS printed, that's cheapest keys.


----------



## Blaise170

In general all MX keysets are compatible with one another.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the required specs are for the mini-USB cable used with the QuickFire Rapid? I want to replace the cable but a couple of my old mini-USB cables don't work (extra characters, skipping characters).
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=8633
> 
> "28/24AWG Cable w/ Ferrite Core (Gold Plated)"


strange. USB is a standard, so i dont see how one cable would work and another not work. that being said, some cables have a concentric shield that is bonded to the connector. no way to tell if your cable has this or not without cutting it open. My guess would be a problem with the board itself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> People can I install Vortex Doubleshoot POM+PBT Keys on Cherry MX Board 6.0.
> Maybe some of you understand compatibility and shape of keys better to give some advice.
> Cherry MX Board 6.0 is excellent aluminum keyboard but with ABS printed, that's cheapest keys.


i've got a black set and a white set i am looking to unload. seems like the legends dont quite line up with the leds on my board. not sure if this is a common problem or not, but i dont like using them anymore


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Check out our latest Socal Reddit Keyboard meetup this past November 14, 2015 @ Originative Co.*

*Images:*


http://imgur.com/ZU4zC


*Reddit Thread:*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3svij4/photos_socal_meet_originative_co_november_2015/

*Some Highlights:*


----------



## Vlada011

How much cost this Datamancer Aviator. I like that keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> How much cost this Datamancer Aviator. I like that keyboard.


http://amzn.to/1H5tvJB


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I recently backed the ErgoDox EZ and am now faced with a difficult choice. I have been an avid Cherry MX Red user for many years now as I like the light actuation force. But now I have the option of getting Gateron Clears which are 10g lighter than the Cherry MX Reds which are 45g. I will be using this keyboard for my daily driver and I am just curious if I would benefit / enjoy the lighter feel of the Clears versus the Reds? I am used to Reds and have no issues with them, but I am curious about an even lighter switch. Although I would hate to order Clears and end up dis-liking them.

Tl;dr: Stick with Reds or go for broke and go with the lighter Clears?

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> http://amzn.to/1H5tvJB


Jesus Christ, 725 euro for keyboard... How much time need to adjust to these keys only for typing, for gaming where you need close keys that's big mistake,
200 more and NVIDIA GeForce Pascal GP100 16GB HBM2 1TB Bandwidth.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Jesus Christ, 725 euro for keyboard... How much time need to adjust to these keys only for typing, for gaming where you need close keys that's big mistake,
> 200 more and NVIDIA GeForce Pascal GP100 16GB HBM2 1TB Bandwidth.


They are pretty gorgeous, though ...

I'll be this would look perfect as a set piece in a Guiellermo de Toro steampunk film ...

...


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently backed the ErgoDox EZ and am now faced with a difficult choice. I have been an avid Cherry MX Red user for many years now as I like the light actuation force. But now I have the option of getting Gateron Clears which are 10g lighter than the Cherry MX Reds which are 45g. I will be using this keyboard for my daily driver and I am just curious if I would benefit / enjoy the lighter feel of the Clears versus the Reds? I am used to Reds and have no issues with them, but I am curious about an even lighter switch. Although I would hate to order Clears and end up dis-liking them.
> 
> Tl;dr: Stick with Reds or go for broke and go with the lighter Clears?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


What you ought to do is get a few of these and test them out before really committing to them.


----------



## Jixr

I think you have the spring weight of clears mixed up, clears are one of the heaviest switch types out there.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently backed the ErgoDox EZ and am now faced with a difficult choice. I have been an avid Cherry MX Red user for many years now as I like the light actuation force. But now I have the option of getting Gateron Clears which are 10g lighter than the Cherry MX Reds which are 45g. I will be using this keyboard for my daily driver and I am just curious if I would benefit / enjoy the lighter feel of the Clears versus the Reds? I am used to Reds and have no issues with them, but I am curious about an even lighter switch. Although I would hate to order Clears and end up dis-liking them.
> 
> Tl;dr: Stick with Reds or go for broke and go with the lighter Clears?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Are you sure you are referring to clears or BROWNS?
Browns are the same force as reds, just tactile. There are no lighter switches than reds or browns.

MX clears are similar to heavier, stiffer brown with a more pronounced tactile bump, but clears are physically different in stem shape than browns so it's not simply a spring swap. Clears have slightly more force required to press than MX Blues (clicky, tactile). It's not a stretch to say that Clears are a tactile version of the linear MX Blacks.

The heavy version of clears are greys (tactile). Greys and clears use the same stem, but greys require 120g to bottom out.
Linear greys (also known as dark grey) are the "Super" versions of MX Blacks.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I think you have the spring weight of clears mixed up, clears are one of the heaviest switch types out there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you sure you are referring to clears or BROWNS?
> Browns are the same force as reds, just tactile. There are no lighter switches than reds or browns.
> 
> MX clears are similar to heavier, stiffer brown with a more pronounced tactile bump, but clears are physically different in stem shape than browns so it's not simply a spring swap. Clears have slightly more force required to press than MX Blues (clicky, tactile). It's not a stretch to say that Clears are a tactile version of the linear MX Blacks.
> 
> The heavy version of clears are greys (tactile). Greys and clears use the same stem, but greys require 120g to bottom out.
> Linear greys (also known as dark grey) are the "Super" versions of MX Blacks.


Yes, I am definitely sure that I am not talking about Cherry MX clears, as they have an 65g actuation force whereas Gateron Clears have a 35g actuation force. Gateron switches are not associated with Cherry MX switches at all. Some call them knockoffs but a lot praise them for improving upon the Cherry MX switch by being much smoother.

LINK: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Gateron_KS-3_series

Note: "Translucent White" is commonly referred to as "clear".

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yes, I am definitely sure that I am not talking about Cherry MX clears, as they have an 65g actuation force whereas Gateron Clears have a 35g actuation force. Gateron switches are not associated with Cherry MX switches at all. Some call them knockoffs but a lot praise them for improving upon the Cherry MX switch by being much smoother.
> 
> LINK: http://deskthority.net/wiki/Gateron_KS-3_series
> 
> Note: "Translucent White" is commonly referred to as "clear".
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I've got Gateron switches in my collection and they feel really smooth and are really light. If you find that Reds are heavy (somehow) you'd probably like them.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently backed the ErgoDox EZ and am now faced with a difficult choice. I have been an avid Cherry MX Red user for many years now as I like the light actuation force. But now I have the option of getting Gateron Clears which are 10g lighter than the Cherry MX Reds which are 45g. I will be using this keyboard for my daily driver and I am just curious if I would benefit / enjoy the lighter feel of the Clears versus the Reds? I am used to Reds and have no issues with them, but I am curious about an even lighter switch. Although I would hate to order Clears and end up dis-liking them.
> 
> Tl;dr: Stick with Reds or go for broke and go with the lighter Clears?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


if you are a touch-typer, i think you will really enjoy gateron clears. i modded my VA87M, using clears for alphas. turned out a bit too light for me, so i just switched the springs.
if you have the springs, all linears are equivalent food for thought


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Note: "Translucent White" is commonly referred to as "clear".


clears and whites are two completely different switch types


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> clears and whites are two completely different switch types


Yes, there is no doubt about that. Although there is a lot of confusion associated with Gateron's naming scheme. The "true" Gateron Whites are part of their Project Zealio partnership with Zeal PC and have an actuation force of either 62 / 65 / 67g (really heavy). For some reason they are referred to as "translucent whites". The "true" Gateron Clears are part of their original lineup and have an actuation force of 35g (super light) but for some reason are also named "translucent whites". I am not sure why they did this other than the similarity of stem colors, but the difference between the two is quite large. The ones I am speaking of though are the 35g "Clears".

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Ragsters

I just finished selling my Ducky Shine 4. What keyboard should I get? I want a keyboard that has a white case and no lights.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just finished selling my Ducky Shine 4. What keyboard should I get? I want a keyboard that has a white case and no lights.


Poker 3 without the leds on it. Check out mechanicalkeyboards(dot)com. They have an MX blue, brown and red switch available. They also have a clear cherry MX (chinese knock-off) available.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=165


----------



## Vlada011

For Typing + Gaming
Red or Brown?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> For Typing + Gaming
> Red or Brown?


whichever you prefer.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> For Typing + Gaming
> Red or Brown?


Do you want tactility or linearity?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Poker 3 without the leds on it. Check out mechanicalkeyboards(dot)com. They have an MX blue, brown and red switch available. They also have a clear cherry MX (chinese knock-off) available.
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=165


That was the one I was looking at.







Do you know if the white LEDs on the keyboard can be turned off? I don't want color leds but white would be great if I could tun them off.


----------



## Jixr

yes they can be turned off


----------



## adamski07

Haven't been here for a while.. Here's my updated B.87.









JTK Debut + GMK's Hyperfuse


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Haven't been here for a while.. Here's my updated B.87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTK Debut + GMK's Hyperfuse
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That thing is bright.









Also, anyone going to jump on the DSX keyboard on Massdrop? Looks cool.


----------



## Jixr

I'm thinking about it, though ever since i've picked up my scafs i've no desire for any other keyboard ( outside of a true lightsaver )


----------



## Frestoinc

currently are ducky keycaps the only one which is red and backlit?


----------



## Blaise170

DSX looks interesting but I'm not in the market for modern boards anymore. I occasionally pickup a vintage board I find interesting but I'm trying to keep my collection in check for real this time.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Haven't been here for a while.. Here's my updated B.87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTK Debut + GMK's Hyperfuse


Looks nice but in my view, that's something the girlfri0end would never approve.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm trying to keep my collection in check for real this time.


Yeah, after spending well over $2000 on keyboards in two years, finding the scarves, i'm not as driven to buy any more. Thinking about it i have at least 4 keyboards in my closet that i've not used since at least the spring.

I'm also changing my main hobby focus, so thats where my play money goes now.


----------



## Ragsters

Just purchased the white Pok3r 3 with white backlit. I hope the 60% doesnt bother me.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just purchased the white Pok3r 3 with white backlit. I hope the 60% doesnt bother me.


Might take a little bit to get used to it but I love the 60%. My wife has trouble typing on it when she has to use my computer though. I use the 60% for my desktop and I have a full keyboard 3 feet away hooked up to my work laptop. No issues switching between the 2 and I prefer the Poker II. Browns on the Poker II and Blues on the other. I enjoy switching between the 2 for various reasons. I hope you enjoy the new keyboard!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Might take a little bit to get used to it but I love the 60%. My wife has trouble typing on it when she has to use my computer though. I use the 60% for my desktop and I have a full keyboard 3 feet away hooked up to my work laptop. No issues switching between the 2 and I prefer the Poker II. Browns on the Poker II and Blues on the other. I enjoy switching between the 2 for various reasons. I hope you enjoy the new keyboard!


Cool. Yeah, I actually had to preorder it from mechanicalkeyboards.com. Has the backlit version already come out or will these be the first batch?


----------



## Blaise170

I have keyboards of all sizes (oversized, full size, TKL, tray mount, 60%, etc) and I've no trouble switching between them. For almost all use cases, I think I like TKL or 60% the best, and I used to only but full size.


----------



## Ragsters

Ok so now where do I get a 60% size wrist rest?


----------



## Phaelynar

Ordered a Red Ducky Shine 5, but it's currently sold out with stock supposedly coming in this week. It seems like only one source sells them in the US, so hopefully it ships out.

I bought one of those Corsair Strafe Silent things at Best Buy just to test it out and didn't like the keyboard layout at all so it's going back.


----------



## Paradigm84

Barebones Novatouch is back on Massdrop.


----------



## connectwise

I'm broke!


----------



## Paradigm84

Sell your organs to a shady guy in an alley, it's easy money.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sell your organs to a shady guy in an alley, it's easy money.


SO easy. I know a guy if you need a referral.


----------



## Jixr

LPT: don't wonder into a goodwill charlie sheen level drunk on a sunday morning. I for whatever reason bought two old apple keyboards because I thought they looked neat. only $5 spent though.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I wonder why this "S" key isn't working...
> 
> 
> Edit: Not my keyboard.
> Rosewill RK-9000 of my friends, Cherry MX Reds.


Can that be fixed? I have one of them boards and it also stopped working at all, at all.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Can that be fixed? I have one of them boards and it also stopped working at all, at all.


Yeah, either reflowing the solder or replacing the switch if it's a bad switch.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Looks nice but in my view, that's something the girlfri0end would never approve.


Why does the GF have any say on your money... No rings yet man!


----------



## Gilles3000

One hell of a deal on amazon right now, Logitech G710 Blue for $50.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QI2WPJ8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1448584330&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=logitech+g710&dpPl=1&dpID=41o7KX6iT3L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Paradigm84

Ordered the Novatouch.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ordered the Novatouch.


I'd love to try one of those some time!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'd love to try one of those some time!


Join the drop.


----------



## curly haired boy

got in on Jukebox SA during the capatoa that MD had going earlier, put it on my QFR-i:







feels so good


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Join the drop.


Sooo very tempting...


----------



## Jixr

wow, gonna join a massdrop buy that isn't a keyboard item


----------



## SalisburySteak

Anyone know a good way of cleaning backlit keycaps? I'm scared or rubbing some of the coating away.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Anyone know a good way of cleaning backlit keycaps? I'm scared or rubbing some of the coating away.


I would use some mild detergent heavily diluted with water.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here's my latest addition Topre RealForce 23UB


----------



## Fickle Pickle

I bought a Filco Majestouch Convertible 2 with Cherry MX Blue switches. I needed the bluetooth connectivity for connecting to my work laptop and my gaming computer which is hooked up to my home theater setup.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I would use some mild detergent heavily diluted with water.


A better alternative would be denture cleaner. If not, soap and water works just fine. I wouldn't trust using any kind of detergent as it may react with ABS or PBT plastics even in diluted concentrations.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> A better alternative would be denture cleaner. If not, soap and water works just fine. I wouldn't trust using any kind of detergent as it may react with ABS or PBT plastics even in diluted concentrations.


Even just a heavily diluted non-bleach laundry detergent? I actually use laundry detergent to wash my car. It works better than any carwash soap I've tried. Plus, it always smells like freshly washed clothes afterward.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Here's my latest addition Topre RealForce 23UB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! If only they made it in 55g.


----------



## Jixr

denture tablets work great.

I get a bottle, but two tabs in, some dish soap, and hot water and shake it up, and the caps come out nice and super clean.


----------



## Mega Man

can i ask why people are not liking/buying this ?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/team-wolf-swappable-switch-mechanical-keyboard

seems like jixr and others might like it, is there a reason to avoid it ?


----------



## Ragsters

I just bought a Poker 3 (Shipping out in less than a week) and I really want a wrist rest to go with it. This is my first 60% keyboard so I dont have any extra wrist rest laying around. Can you guys point me to the right direction? I don't want those cheap Graphitti wrist rest either.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can i ask why people are not liking/buying this ?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/team-wolf-swappable-switch-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> seems like jixr and others might like it, is there a reason to avoid it ?


Well with 30 orders people obviously do like it. BUT my opinion on it is meh. I think hotswappable switches are pretty much a gimmick. I can see it being nice for someone who wants to try out a bunch of switches, but for someone who already has a good idea of what switches they like it doesn't really mean anything. That is really the only selling point on the keyboard. I'm not going to say it isn't cool though, just not something that interests me.

If you don't have a soldering iron it might be a more compelling deal I suppose. It is also pretty cheap (price not quality, although the quality might also be pretty low for all I know) and looks nice I guess.

I don't think it really helps too much for cleaning your keyboard as they claim since I have found a toothbrush to be perfect for cleaning the plate of a keyboard with switches installed.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can i ask why people are not liking/buying this ?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/team-wolf-swappable-switch-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> seems like jixr and others might like it, is there a reason to avoid it ?


If they would just sell the base, no switches, keycaps nor RGB, just white leds, for $30. I'd be down.

(And cheaper shipping to Europe $35 is too much.)


----------



## Jixr

my big question from all the unknown brands is how well the case quality is.

even if its aluminum, it could very well be as thin as a soda can.


----------



## Blaise170

In my experience the cheap aluminum boards feel like typing on a soda can. I had that exact experience with the E-Element RGB board that they keep offering on MD. Regarding that hotswappable board, the keycaps are exactly the same as those on my Keycool, so either one major OEM is supplying everyone and Keycool, or this is a rebranded Keycool.


----------



## Mega Man

Is that good or bad


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is that good or bad


Referring to what? If you mean the keycaps, they are pretty cheap. If it's Keycool OEM it's at least a known manufacturer, though their manufacturing process leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice! If only they made it in 55g.


Thanks! Yes that would be nice.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, it seems there are the big two oem's Ione and costar, and a 3rd tahts making all the cheap ones we find on MD, there are several boards that are sold under many different brands. Basically a brand buys them from the OEM, and just puts their brand logo on them.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I finally pulled the trigger and I am going to customize my poker 2. I am going to paint the plate emerald metallic green (testors paint) and put green leds on it. Gateron white switches with 67g springs and it will go in a poker 3 case. Nothing too fancy as it is my gaming keyboard but it should look pretty nice.

The testors paint is really awesome. I painted a deathadder with it before but the clear coat never dried and I just gave up after that but I will make it work this time.


I also got one of those wooden poker cases on massdrop and what a shocker, royal scam once again seems to have dropped the ball. One corner chipped and it is warped....



Oh and I did this... I am going to put slow changing RGB leds in it. Hopefully that works.


The spacebar shade was mismatched in this picture as I put the wrong blank black keyset on it but I fixed that. The abostudio clear tops are starting to let the stems break through them so I am going to have to swap them for some clear gateron tops...


----------



## Jixr

interesting on the switch tops and the wooden case. I really wanted to get one, but since i've moved to the lightsaver layout, it really is my end game board layout and have even been thinking about selling off my other 60%'ers as i've not used them in months.

I've been wanting to make a case for my redscarves, i hate the acrylic and want something with weight to it, but havent found an economical option just yet.


----------



## rapkct

Someone's selling a used Realforce 87U variable for around 137 USD. Problem is, another guy have dibs on it.


----------



## refirendum

does anyone have a wrecked quickfire TK with an F10 keycap? also does anyone have a cherry MX brown stem? i'm trying to fix my Quickfire TK limited edition white board since my fiance broke the keycap and stem off at some point and i don't even know when it happened.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> does anyone have a wrecked quickfire TK with an F10 keycap? also does anyone have a cherry MX brown stem? i'm trying to fix my Quickfire TK limited edition white board since my fiance broke the keycap and stem off at some point and i don't even know when it happened.


You aren't likely to find one that someone has, but a replacement cap should be easy to find. I have a pad printed one off my Rapoo I could send you.


----------



## refirendum

mainly because i want to preserve the backlighting.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refirendum*
> 
> does anyone have a wrecked quickfire TK with an F10 keycap? also does anyone have a cherry MX brown stem? i'm trying to fix my Quickfire TK limited edition white board since my fiance broke the keycap and stem off at some point and i don't even know when it happened.


PM @CM-Patrick


----------



## Paradigm84

Guess I'm not getting the Novatouch just yet as they didn't get enough people joining to go through with it.









EDIT - Ordered a WASD CODE with MX Clears instead.


----------



## rapkct

This hobby is killing me:


----------



## Mega Man

Omg. So I bought some cheap keycaps and orings. Wow. I found a new hobby. ...

And these are the cheap ones.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg. So I bought some cheap keycaps and orings. Wow. I found a new hobby. ...
> 
> And these are the cheap ones.


Next up is a $100+ set from a groupbuy.


----------



## connectwise

ha!

I just got a filco TKL brown for my bff for xmas too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Reminds me, I should really fix my Filco at some point, the solder probably only needs reflowing.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got my first mechanical keyboard today. Its a Code V2B tkl with cherry mx clears. I was really thinking about getting the Corsair Strafe RGB, over Black Friday but I ended up getting the Code. So far I'm liking it, it's a lot better than the Logitech G510 it replaced.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> This hobby is killing me:


oh nice 87U! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I got my first mechanical keyboard today. Its a Code V2B tkl with cherry mx clears. I was really thinking about getting the Corsair Strafe RGB, over Black Friday but I ended up getting the Code. So far I'm liking it, it's a lot better than the Logitech G510 it replaced.


Wise decision with the Code mech.


----------



## blazarcher

Can't wait to get Ivan's long awaited PBT Round 4 Cherry Ural keycaps!! Then this keyboard will finally be complete!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wise decision with the Code mech.


Thanks







, so far im really happy with my decision. It just looks super tiny on my desk.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Next up is a $100+ set from a groupbuy.


Or 100 keyboards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wise decision with the Code mech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so far im really happy with my decision. It just looks super tiny on my desk.
Click to expand...

Try a 60%


----------



## HPE1000

Replacement royal glam case also defective. Great












Is it just too hard to even test the product that you are selling?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Replacement royal glam case also defective. Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just too hard to even test the product that you are selling?


That sucks...see if you can borrow a router or even a chisel if you don't want to send it back.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Replacement royal glam case also defective. Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just too hard to even test the product that you are selling?


It's all made from WOOD, so please tell me why no one else is using that material to build any number of keyboards around the world today?

Because it's organic, although now dead it will absorb moisture consistently and change it's shape accordingly. Maybe you'll now understand why every manufacturer of keyboards, have stuck with either plastic or aluminum for all their casings.

Maybe if the original designer of your casing stuck with only making a base out of wood and avoided any side walls that encompass the keys, you might have something workable.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> It's all made from WOOD, so please tell me why no one else is using that material to build any number of keyboards around the world today?
> 
> Because it's organic, although now dead it will absorb moisture consistently and change it's shape accordingly. Maybe you'll now understand why every manufacturer of keyboards, have stuck with either plastic or aluminum for all their casings.
> 
> Maybe if the original designer of your casing stuck with only making a base out of wood and avoided any side walls that encompass the keys, you might have something workable.


It has nothing to do with the case changing it's shape. It was poorly made in the first place. Royal glam has a horrible rep for all of their products being garbage and this drop was no exception even though they said otherwise. You can just look at the inside corners and see that. The top left corner is almost a right angle. The bottom left isn't. Both of the right side inside corners are super round but not milled out enough. This is just cheap workmanship and has nothing to do with the material the case was made from.


----------



## Paradigm84

If it was actual warping, then I'd expect it to be along the width of the keyboard, likely causing a twist and meaning it couldn't sit flat. What it appears to show in HPE's images is that the area cut out for the plate is just too small, something which is pretty unacceptable regardless of the price.


----------



## phillyd

I'm looking to replace my Razer Blackwidow Tournament (razer green switches). The W key registers multiple presses for a single press (too much DOTA apparently).

*Requirements:*
Tenkeyless (not smaller)
MX blues or greens
Media keys (forward, back, pause)

*Wants:*
Good keycaps/font
RGB or white LED backlighting (none is fine if the rest is right)
Less than $100, but can stretch to like $130.

If I got a good coupon for a Ducky Shine 5, I'd get one. If I could get a Leopold FC750 with blues and top printed caps for $125, I'd do that. If there was an MX blue version of the Corsair K65 RGB, I'd have that. If my Razer didn't already have a broken switch (Razer not cherry switches), I'd consider a BlackWidow Tournament Chroma.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jixr

$130 isn't much, but doable.

with that budget you won't get anything super fancy, but I'd suggest

CoolerMaster Quickfire Rapid ( +25 if you want the backlit version ) If you want a solid TKL keyboard

or the quickfire XT if you want a full size. ($85 for regular, $120 for backlit )

As for the keycaps, Most stock keycaps are crap abs, though there are some cheap options for good thick pbt sets.

The good thing about the coolermasters i've mentioned, they have a standard layout, good build quality, clean simple look, and are super customizable.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg. So I bought some cheap keycaps and orings. Wow. I found a new hobby. ...
> 
> And these are the cheap ones.


welcome to the dark side.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> $130 isn't much, but doable.
> 
> with that budget you won't get anything super fancy, but I'd suggest
> 
> CoolerMaster Quickfire Rapid ( +25 if you want the backlit version ) If you want a solid TKL keyboard
> 
> or the quickfire XT if you want a full size. ($85 for regular, $120 for backlit )
> 
> As for the keycaps, Most stock keycaps are crap abs, though there are some cheap options for good thick pbt sets.
> 
> The good thing about the coolermasters i've mentioned, they have a standard layout, good build quality, clean simple look, and are super customizable.


I guess you didn't really read my post. The QFR's are way too cheap feeling. And I don't want a full size.


----------



## Jixr

then you either need more money or sacrifice some quality.


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah a $100 budget isn't really going to cut it, even $130 will be stretching it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> then you either need more money or sacrifice some quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah a $100 budget isn't really going to cut it, even $130 will be stretching it.


Considering Corsair makes a keyboard that fits all of my criteria except for the switch while staying way under budget, I really don't think price is the issue. Again, I'm only a small discount off from a Ducky Shine 5 in budget (which I cannot find a way to preorder the TKL). Budget isn't the issue. But if you have higher priced suggestions, let me know.

EDIT so the K65 RGB was priced $100 the last time I was at best buy. Most places have it for $150-199 now what.


----------



## Ragsters

I just recieved my poker 3 with white LEDs but I cant figure out how to turn on the LED lights. Can anyone help me?

Edit: Figured it out from the manual. Only thing is that the manual is wrong. It says that FN+C is on and off but its actually FN+X.


----------



## Jixr

just note with the corsair you won't be able to change keycap sets for the most part and you won't be able to buy replacement sets from corsair.


----------



## Georgey123

I don't believe there is going to be a Ducky Shine 5 TKL but I could be wrong. I just bought a Quickfire Rapid I (from a Ducky shine 3) and I'm pretty impressed with it. I would be excited and disappointed if Ducky bring a Shine 5 TKL.


----------



## Jixr

I'm finally going to update my home board, I moved to blacks to reds at work, and its been a pretty comfortable change, and so i'm going to move from blacks to blues at home. I miss the crunchy keys and don't game as much anymore.

I really really really want an alps board, but thats another money pit. alps blues are so much better than cherry blues though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Considering Corsair makes a keyboard that fits all of my criteria except for the switch while staying way under budget, I really don't think price is the issue. Again, I'm only a small discount off from a Ducky Shine 5 in budget (which I cannot find a way to preorder the TKL). Budget isn't the issue. But if you have higher priced suggestions, let me know.
> 
> EDIT so the K65 RGB was priced $100 the last time I was at best buy. Most places have it for $150-199 now what.


I'm by no means a 'pro' here like these other guys when it comes to mech boards, but I figured I'd chime in. If I'm not mistaken, I thought the K65 RGB was supposed to be a BB exclusive? I thought I remembered seeing that on the box when I got it. That may have been for the MX Brown version, though. Also, do you know that you don't like Browns or Reds? I prefer Reds at work for typing, but I love the MX Reds for gaming and the bit of typing I do (nothing serious). You've been in BB, though, so I'm assuming you've tried them out, though.

Corsair did have a B-stock/refurb sale on the K65 RGB...but it was a Cyber Week kinda thing :/.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> I don't believe there is going to be a Ducky Shine 5 TKL but I could be wrong. I just bought a Quickfire Rapid I (from a Ducky shine 3) and I'm pretty impressed with it. I would be excited and disappointed if Ducky bring a Shine 5 TKL.


I could've sworn I saw preorders for it for like $140 on mechanicalkeyboards.com a few weeks ago but I cannot find it anywhere and one reddit thread has people talking about the lack of one a few months ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm by no means a 'pro' here like these other guys when it comes to mech boards, but I figured I'd chime in. If I'm not mistaken, I thought the K65 RGB was supposed to be a BB exclusive? I thought I remembered seeing that on the box when I got it. That may have been for the MX Brown version, though. Also, do you know that you don't like Browns or Reds? I prefer Reds at work for typing, but I love the MX Reds for gaming and the bit of typing I do (nothing serious). You've been in BB, though, so I'm assuming you've tried them out, though.
> 
> Corsair did have a B-stock/refurb sale on the K65 RGB...but it was a Cyber Week kinda thing :/.


Yeah they had the K65 for like $80 on B-stock. I believe it only has reds for all versions. I have owned both browns and reds. It's been quite a while since I've had browns but I'm not a fan of reds at all.


----------



## inedenimadam

K65...I picked up a referb a while back for $50.

Reds make for a great gaming experience, and a piss poor typing experience. Don't get a '65 if typing is a requirement for your work. Otherwise the keyboard is solid and is an attractive option for a gaming only rig.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I got my first mechanical keyboard today. Its a Code V2B tkl with cherry mx clears. I was really thinking about getting the Corsair Strafe RGB, over Black Friday but I ended up getting the Code. So far I'm liking it, it's a lot better than the Logitech G510 it replaced.


save yourself, run away ! return it and never look back, otherwise wave goodby at your wallet now !


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Haha, too late. I'm already hooked.


----------



## Mega Man

i warned you....i warned you


----------



## CSCoder4ever

maybe I'll see if I can get a code at some point... since I actually do code lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I could've sworn I saw preorders for it for like $140 on mechanicalkeyboards.com a few weeks ago but I cannot find it anywhere and one reddit thread has people talking about the lack of one a few months ago.
> Yeah they had the K65 for like $80 on B-stock. I believe it only has reds for all versions. I have owned both browns and reds. It's been quite a while since I've had browns but I'm not a fan of reds at all.


Ah, understood. I can definitely see why one wouldn't like MX Reds.


----------



## SLOWION

Poseidon Z RGB, been using it for about a month now


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

whats the build quality like on those?


----------



## Blaise170

They aren't bad. Other brands are nicer but it's better than some of the cheap ones like Razer.


----------



## caenlen

gotta say, the black friday sale for cherry mx blue logitech g710 keyboard at 49.99 was a steal, this thing is built like a tank, has proper keycap size unlike my old blackwidow cherry blues, and the blue metallic accents on top and bottom are very appealing, volume scroll wheel is very handy especially since i switched to audiophile cans, and icing on the cake is nice white led backlighting...

I stopped used logitech for several years, but this is great for the price


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> has proper keycap size unlike my old blackwidow cherry blues


wat?

They both use the same size keycaps and keycap spacing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In other news, anyone else get the email about that 65% keyboard called the white Fox going live on massdrop on Friday? Metal casing, six different layouts, and available in assembled or kit....

If I wasn't so attached to my ten keys that I use daily, I'd seriously consider it, but I'm slightly worried about the cost it's going to have.


----------



## confed

Damn, it will be out of my price range, especially around this time of the year but that WhiteFox keyboard intrigues me!

65% keyboard, 6 different layouts. Aluminum plate and case. Thick PBT Cherry profile keycaps. Dye-subilmated and centered legends. Switches available are: Cherry MX Red, Blue, Brown, Clear, Gateron Red, Blue, Brown, and Clear. \Zealios, as well.

I am not sure if this link will work but give it a shot - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/the-whitefox-keyboard?referer=F3CG65&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=White%20Fox%20A%20Massdrop%20Custom%20Announce&utm_term=Community%20-%20Mechanical%20Keyboards%20-%20%5BA%5D


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeaaaaah, that WhiteFox........ If it's black, I'll probably have no choice but to pick up one. White's just not my colour.


----------



## connectwise

Replaced my friend's crappy logitech for xmas present


----------



## Blaise170

Those Logitech boards are better than some of the alternatives at least.


----------



## curly haired boy

really debating that whitefox. I'd love to put Danger Zone SA on it when that drops, but I don't know if I could stand that layout, lol


----------



## zealord

Bought myself a CM Novatouch because it was 89€ (from 159€). I had a Filco Majestouch 2 Brown Ninja before that. The Filco had that nasty resonating sound when you hit the buttons too hard. Thank god the CM Novatouch does not have that . Don't know why that is. I am no expert in mechanical keyboards, I have only had 3 of them so far (steelseries 6gv2, filco majestouch 2 brown ninja and CM Novatouch now). Only the Filco had that noise. If I google it then there are quite a few people posting similar complaints with Filco brown keyboards.

Writing on the CM Novatouch requires a bit more push/pressure (if that makes sense) compared to the Filco, but so far I am very happy.

Also TKL is actually better than I had expected. Since my mouse pad is a bit bigger I don't need to put my keyboard on the mousepad on one side









I don't want to give out a recommendation though, because I feel like some people probably would hate this keyboard after spending so much money on it. I am happy that I moved on because the Filco never really made me happy.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Bought myself a CM Novatouch because it was 89€ (from 159€). I had a Filco Majestouch 2 Brown Ninja before that. The Filco had that nasty resonating sound when you hit the buttons too hard. Thank god the CM Novatouch does not have that . Don't know why that is. I am no expert in mechanical keyboards, I have only had 3 of them so far (steelseries 6gv2, filco majestouch 2 brown ninja and CM Novatouch now). Only the Filco had that noise. If I google it then there are quite a few people posting similar complaints with Filco brown keyboards.
> 
> Writing on the CM Novatouch requires a bit more push/pressure (if that makes sense) compared to the Filco, but so far I am very happy.
> 
> Also TKL is actually better than I had expected. Since my mouse pad is a bit bigger I don't need to put my keyboard on the mousepad on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to give out a recommendation though, because I feel like some people probably would hate this keyboard after spending so much money on it. I am happy that I moved on because the Filco never really made me happy.


Welcome to the #TopreLife









Wait until you try an HHKB and RealForce.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Damn, it will be out of my price range, especially around this time of the year but that WhiteFox keyboard intrigues me!
> 
> 65% keyboard, 6 different layouts. Aluminum plate and case. Thick PBT Cherry profile keycaps. Dye-subilmated and centered legends. Switches available are: Cherry MX Red, Blue, Brown, Clear, Gateron Red, Blue, Brown, and Clear. \Zealios, as well.
> 
> I am not sure if this link will work but give it a shot - https://*www.massdrop.com/buy/the-whitefox-keyboard?referer=F3CG65&mode=guest_open*&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=White%20Fox%20A%20Massdrop%20Custom%20Announce&utm_term=Community%20-%20Mechanical%20Keyboards%20-%20%5BA%5D


For future reference, you only need to post the bit I've put in bold for the page to be viewable by anyone. The rest of the link is just describing how you arrived at that page.


----------



## Jixr

sounds like its going to be expensive, but seemingly a good project for a first time diy board builder.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome to the #TopreLife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you try an HHKB and RealForce.


Yeah I know about the other Topre keyboards like Realforce and Type Heaven etc. and I always wanted one, but they are a bit difficult to get in europe and if I import one they are like 270€ or something. That is way out of my "comfort-zone" I'd pay for a keyboard currently


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> whats the build quality like on those?


build quality is plastic lol

It should hold up fine though, can't complain for the ~$100 price tag


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah I know about the other Topre keyboards like Realforce and Type Heaven etc. and I always wanted one, but they are a bit difficult to get in europe and if I import one they are like 270€ or something. That is way out of my "comfort-zone" I'd pay for a keyboard currently


Yea totally understand. The Novatouch is a great gateway into the Topre life especially at the promotional price point atm. One of the differences between the RealForce and HHKB models is the Novatouch is assembled outside of Japan. At least it is still using official Topre parts.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea totally understand. The Novatouch is a great gateway into the Topre life especially at the promotional price point atm. One of the differences between the RealForce and HHKB models is the Novatouch is assembled outside of Japan. At least it is still using official Topre parts.


Maybe in 10 years when my Novatouch and my Filco do break or are worn out (or I have the urge to spend money)


----------



## Jixr

picked up a das today, I've never really been in love with the design, but the heft and build quality of it isn't bad at all.

Gonna clean it up and pass it on, not really for me but not a bad full size board.


----------



## connectwise

Ew... full size.


----------



## Jixr

ikr? i got it for $30, so i'll clean it up and re-sell it for other goodies or just toss it in the closet, or give it away as an xmas gift.


----------



## Jixr

also, its getting cold, scarf season!

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4670_zps7t4nsgrd.jpg.html

And just for laffs, Das keyboard is actually located across the street from my house, and have been thinking about looking around at other career opportunities, and while I don't know if they are hiring or not, i've sent them a resume.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> also, its getting cold, scarf season!
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4670_zps7t4nsgrd.jpg.html


I could probably get into rocking a smaller keyboard like that... How many customs are out there that include that condensed in numpad though?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could probably get into rocking a smaller keyboard like that... How many customs are out there that include that condensed in numpad though?


as far as I know... right now there are 4 major ones

Kingsaver ( long sold out, and i've never seen a used one for sale )
Lightsaver ( long sold out, used ones go for $400+ )
Redscarfs ( what i have, last group buy was in January, but may be possible to find a used one for sale )
B.8 or whatever, similar layout, but a little bit bigger ( currently a DIY kit is available )

and the quickfire TK, which has this compact layout, but no dedicated arrow keys squished in ( have to alternate between numb pad and arrow keys )

There probably is a few cheapo chinese boards out there with a similar layout, but crap quality.

The best way to get one right now would be to do a full DIY version, custom plate, teensy controller, and a custom case.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ah, so there are a few but seeing those costs..... I'm more than happy with what I currently have. ^_^

Edit: in other news, the White Fox keyboard on massdrop is live and I'm genuinely surprised at the pricing... $204.99 for an assembled one with CherryMX keys, and kit version is $15 cheaper for the same switches ($35 cheaper if you go kit with Gateron switches)


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, so there are a few but seeing those costs..... I'm more than happy with what I currently have. ^_^
> 
> Edit: in other news, the White Fox keyboard on massdrop is live and I'm genuinely surprised at the pricing... $204.99 for an assembled one with CherryMX keys, and kit version is $15 cheaper for the same switches ($35 cheaper if you go kit with Gateron switches)


I've been wanting to build my own keyboard for months, watching Massdrop for a kit (I haven't seen DIY kits available anywhere else), and it drops just as my income is in question because of the government shutdown.


----------



## Blaise170

It's an interesting keyboard for sure, but not $175 interesting for me.


----------



## timerwin63

Speaking of building your own boards, does anyone have experience with the Winkeyless B.mini X2 or the B.87 X2? I'd love to put my own board together. I'm a bit hesitant to bite the bullet on a B.mini because of its form factor, and the difficulty finding a case I'd like. I don't really care for the look that the cases in their store give.

If anyone has recommendations for cases for a PCB like the B.mini? I don't know what the form factor is called, technically. I'm very interested in the board, though.


----------



## Jixr

there is the duck octagon, which has a full metal case. Super nice, super expensive. I think there is a GB for it that just went into production, so you could probably find someone to buy their kit off of.


----------



## HPE1000

That whitefox is a lot cheaper than I had anticipated. I was expecting ~220. I am tempted to just grab the barebones and build it at a later date. I got a 10 dollar coupon for massdrop from all my troubles with that royal glam case so that would bring it down to under 100. I have so many keyboards tho ;_;


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That whitefox is a lot cheaper than I had anticipated. I was expecting ~220. I am tempted to just grab the barebones and build it at a later date. I got a 10 dollar coupon for massdrop from all my troubles with that royal glam case so that would bring it down to under 100. I have so many keyboards tho ;_;


it is about $220 if you get a kit. i think $170 is the barebones price. Massdrop is always misleading with their prices like that...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> it is about $220 if you get a kit. i think $170 is the barebones price. Massdrop is always misleading with their prices like that...


no it isn't, bare bones is like -$60


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> it is about $220 if you get a kit. i think $170 is the barebones price. Massdrop is always misleading with their prices like that...
> 
> 
> 
> no it isn't, bare bones is like -$60
Click to expand...

oh, yes. i see you can get a gateron kit for 170


----------



## Ragsters

Im kinda upset. I literally just got a white Poker3 a few days ago but that White Fox looks sweet.


----------



## Jixr

don't worry too much. non standard layouts = pita unless you got the money to spend on expensive cap sets.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> don't worry too much. non standard layouts = pita unless you got the money to spend on expensive cap sets.


Thanks!


----------



## rapkct

Well, apparently this is a thing.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> Well, apparently this is a thing.


Too bad they're not sold here...


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Too bad they're not sold here...


From what I heard they're actually TEX Yodas with Lenovo's branding slapped on.

EDIT: Yep, it is:


----------



## connectwise

And they're expensive as shoot.


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> And they're expensive as shoot.


How much was the TEX Yoda? Would make for a very interesting comparison.


----------



## Jixr

they were still pretty expensive, i think in the $200-250 range when they had the GB


----------



## HPE1000

So I repainted the plate. The first try didn't go as nice as I had hoped. So yeah. Here it is. I think I am just going to clear coat the top of the plate, as the bottom shouldn't matter.




The real color is a MUCH deeper green. It is such a nice color.


----------



## wes1099

I want a whitefox so bad but I need the money for a new monitor


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I repainted the plate. The first try didn't go as nice as I had hoped. So yeah. Here it is. I think I am just going to clear coat the top of the plate, as the bottom shouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real color is a MUCH deeper green. It is such a nice color.


What kind of paint is that? I want some!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I want a whitefox so bad but I need the money for a new monitor


I heard people pay for good company, maybe you can capitalize on that by working the streets.


----------



## Son of Jor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I heard people pay for good company, maybe you can capitalize on that by working the streets.


I tried doing that, but they all demanded a refund...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What kind of paint is that? I want some!


Testors one coat lacquer in mystic emerald color. I have also used a few other of their colors like blue and plum crazy and it is always great. Only thing is it is meant for models and only comes in 3oz cans.


----------



## Jixr

Damn it. Spent $40 on blue switches to convert my home board into clicky's and the stupid case takes out all the clicky sound out of the switches.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Testors one coat lacquer in mystic emerald color. I have also used a few other of their colors like blue and plum crazy and it is always great. Only thing is it is meant for models and only comes in 3oz cans.


I feel like that is gonna be expensive.

I was thinking about getting a plate for my Nerd60 but it would actually be cheaper to just buy the WhiteFox. I kinda want to but the K-Type when it is released, but only if there is a DIY option.

Should I buy a barebones WhiteFox?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I feel like that is gonna be expensive.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a plate for my Nerd60 but it would actually be cheaper to just buy the WhiteFox. I kinda want to but the K-Type when it is released, but only if there is a DIY option.
> 
> Should I buy a barebones WhiteFox?


Yeah it's like 5-6 and around 9 total shipped if purchased online. I got lucky as I ran out of paint on my first try and hobby lobby had the paint and I also had a 40% off coupon so I got a can for like 3.

I got a barebones one. I just wasn't a big fan of the included keycaps but if you like them I would probably buy a kit as it presents a lot of value over the barebones. You get keycaps, leds, gaterons, usb cable all for 60 more.

You are going to have to decide soon though, I bet they will be all gone before the end of the night. Already at over 900 orders and they will stop at 1000.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah it's like 5-6 and around 9 total shipped if purchased online. I got lucky as I ran out of paint on my first try and hobby lobby had the paint and I also had a 40% off coupon so I got a can for like 3.
> 
> I got a barebones one. I just wasn't a big fan of the included keycaps but if you like them I would probably buy a kit as it presents a lot of value over the barebones. You get keycaps, leds, gaterons, usb cable all for 60 more.
> 
> You are going to have to decide soon though, I bet they will be all gone before the end of the night. Already at over 900 orders and they will stop at 1000.


Nah I don't need the kit. I have 110 blues, 92 reds, and 57 gateron blacks sitting around that I could use. I don't like the keycaps either and I have a few sets I could use. USB cables are not expensive and I have one already too.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nah I don't need the kit. I have 110 blues, 92 reds, and 57 gateron blacks sitting around that I could use. I don't like the keycaps either and I have a few sets I could use. USB cables are not expensive and I have one already too. I also have a few LED's, and I could get 100 more for like $5 on ebay.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Nah I don't need the kit. I have 110 blues, 92 reds, and 57 gateron blacks sitting around that I could use. I don't like the keycaps either and I have a few sets I could use. USB cables are not expensive and I have one already too.


Then I would go for a barebones









Get to choose your own caps and leds and make it different than a lot of peoples will be.

I have no idea what switches I will put on it. I think I might give gateron browns a try.


----------



## wizardbro

I need a 60%. pok3r rgbs (when they're out) or tex yoda thinkpad edition?


----------



## Jixr

you don't have to use such high end paint on just a plate ( unless its a unique color )

after you install the switches, there isn't much plate showing, and even less with the caps.

I'm a stickler for a good paint job, and just blasting my plate with krylon and a quick wet sand and its pretty much good to go.

And note the tex yoda, the G B and H keys have cut outs for the track nub, which means no replacements for those keys will be available.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you don't have to use such high end paint on just a plate ( unless its a unique color )
> 
> after you install the switches, there isn't much plate showing, and even less with the caps.
> 
> I'm a stickler for a good paint job, and just blasting my plate with krylon and a quick wet sand and its pretty much good to go.
> 
> And note the tex yoda, the G B and H keys have cut outs for the track nub, which means no replacements for those keys will be available.


Well the thing is I mainly care about the color and I haven't found a color that looks nicer than this emerald. Plus it is going in a pok3r low profile case so the plate will be visible. If it was any other situation I would care less. I think I have decided to pass on clear coating it though, it might be more work than is needed.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then I would go for a barebones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get to choose your own caps and leds and make it different than a lot of peoples will be.
> 
> I have no idea what switches I will put on it. I think I might give gateron browns a try.


I want to get in on the whitefox as well and wanted to get your opinion on something. I'm a huge fan of Black Switches and they don't offer them in the drop, do you guys think it's worth it to get the Zelios 67G or 65g switches?

Also what layout in that drop would be the one which would use standard keycaps? Would it be the truefox or something else?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I want to get in on the whitefox as well and wanted to get your opinion on something. I'm a huge fan of Black Switches and they don't offer them in the drop, do you guys think it's worth it to get the Zelios 67G or 65g switches?
> 
> Also what layout in that drop would be the one which would use standard keycaps? Would it be the truefox or something else?


If I were you, I would get some gateron clears or blacks and put cherry mx blue/brown/black springs or comparable aftermarket springs in them. Gateron liners are really smooth especially compared to newly made cherry mx blacks. If you have ever heard the hype over vintage blacks, gaterons are pretty similar.

I got the aria layout. The jack of all trades is completely standard but it is really ugly imo. With the aria as far as I can tell the only non standard key you need is a short right shift and those are pretty common keys for most custom keycap sets. (though you wont find them in cheaper keycap sets).


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I want to get in on the whitefox as well and wanted to get your opinion on something. I'm a huge fan of Black Switches and they don't offer them in the drop, do you guys think it's worth it to get the Zelios 67G or 65g switches?
> 
> Also what layout in that drop would be the one which would use standard keycaps? Would it be the truefox or something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If I were you, I would get some gateron clears or blacks and put cherry mx blue/brown/black springs or comparable aftermarket springs in them. Gateron liners are really smooth especially compared to newly made cherry mx blacks. If you have ever heard the hype over vintage blacks, gaterons are pretty similar.
> 
> I got the aria layout. The jack of all trades is completely standard but it is really ugly imo. With the aria as far as I can tell the only non standard key you need is a short right shift and those are pretty common keys for most custom keycap sets. (though you wont find them in cheaper keycap sets).


I was going to go for the barebones 'True Fox' layout but I convinced myself I didn't really need it. Instead I bought a titanium wallet and an RGB mod set. The zealio linears are not worth it at all. Gateron blacks are so nice, I could imagine the reds and clears would not be any different other than stem color and spring stiffness.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

What is the general consensus on the tai-hao rubber "gaming" keycap set? I currently have some OLD rubber keys for my WASD and arrow keys and I think they feel amazing. They were pretty crappy quality though and have actually begun to break apart and get a crater worn in them. I should hope these tai-hao ones would hold up better though. I just think the rough and grippy feel of rubber keycaps is amazing. I wish I could have a full keycap set of them.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Blaise170

Seems gimmicky to me, but to each their own. I don't really like the textured surface of keys either so.


----------



## Jixr

i have one of those keys ( they ship one when you buy a regular keycap set ) and they seem okay, just a white keycap with a thick rubber coating on them. very grippy, very textured. If you want something you'll feel instantly, then they may not be a bad way to go.

also note you can get the same caps for here cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997068&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Accessories+-+Mouse-_-N82E16826997068&gclid=CM6fva6V3skCFYGCaQod7YkPvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i have one of those keys ( they ship one when you buy a regular keycap set ) and they seem okay, just a white keycap with a thick rubber coating on them. very grippy, very textured. If you want something you'll feel instantly, then they may not be a bad way to go.
> 
> also note you can get the same caps for here cheaper
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997068&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Accessories+-+Mouse-_-N82E16826997068&gclid=CM6fva6V3skCFYGCaQod7YkPvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Wow nice find Jixr! Thanks for that! Plus it even had the color that I really wanted, which is red.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

yeah, 99% of the time when something is selling on MD, you can get it for cheaper elsewhere.

MD is great for international, but they got too big too fast, and their "deals" are no where as good as they used to be, and their exclusives are not as exclusive.


----------



## Blaise170

90% of the time I'd rather buy off Amazon for a few dollars more and get it in a couple of days instead of in a few weeks (or months). I don't understand the people who swear by MD though, as if they are any better than any other online merchant.


----------



## rapkct

Majority of international retailers are literally useless for me due to extremely crappy exchange rates (something like 4.3 MYR to 1 USD... a Topre would easily be 1/3 of my salary).


----------



## curly haired boy

massdrop is really for catching my eye on big keyboard group buys

i was tempted by the whitefox as a board to put danger zone on, but i didn't order any kit that had a short right shift. womp womp.

in better news, carbon SA is shipping, and I got my tracking number, and a WASD v2 w/clears just waiting to catch it....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, 99% of the time when something is selling on MD, you can get it for cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> MD is great for international, but they got too big too fast, and their "deals" are no where as good as they used to be, and their exclusives are not as exclusive.


Agreed. It's really disappointing when a quick Google search pulls up the item on Amazon for half the cost they've listed the item at!


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, 99% of the time when something is selling on MD, you can get it for cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> MD is great for international, but they got too big too fast, and their "deals" are no where as good as they used to be, and their exclusives are not as exclusive.


Agreed - Massdrop isn't that great a deal. Newegg/Amazon/eBay are often the same price or cheaper and you don't have to wait a couple months to get what you ordered.

That said, I ordered a set of army green keycaps from Massdrop that should be in my mailbox when I get home.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> What is the general consensus on the tai-hao rubber "gaming" keycap set? I currently have some OLD rubber keys for my WASD and arrow keys and I think they feel amazing. They were pretty crappy quality though and have actually begun to break apart and get a crater worn in them. I should hope these tai-hao ones would hold up better though. I just think the rough and grippy feel of rubber keycaps is amazing. I wish I could have a full keycap set of them.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i have one of those keys ( they ship one when you buy a regular keycap set ) and they seem okay, just a white keycap with a thick rubber coating on them. very grippy, very textured. If you want something you'll feel instantly, then they may not be a bad way to go.
> 
> also note you can get the same caps for here cheaper
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997068&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Accessories+-+Mouse-_-N82E16826997068&gclid=CM6fva6V3skCFYGCaQod7YkPvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


yes and i love them, i wish i could get a full set ! they also allow backlights !


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, 99% of the time when something is selling on MD, you can get it for cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> MD is great for international, but they got too big too fast, and their "deals" are no where as good as they used to be, and their exclusives are not as exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - Massdrop isn't that great a deal. Newegg/Amazon/eBay are often the same price or cheaper and you don't have to wait a couple months to get what you ordered.
Click to expand...

Clearly MassDrop is for us living in the 3rd world. That is why I like them, even their shipping to my secluded place is quite cheap, compared to local convict standards.

If you're residing within the US, don't get why you lot even buy anything from MassDrop in the first place, when you've got easy access to Newegg and Amazon







?


----------



## ignsvn

Out of the blue decided to check my keyboard's web page;

Tesorotec starts to roll out v2 of the Excalibur keyboards with double-injection keycaps (at least that is what's written there);

http://tesorotec.com/excalibur-v2-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## Vlada011

I think today or tomorrow will friend to order mechanical keyboard for me from USA.
This keyboard....For me nicest. I didn't find only answer about different fonts but seller have model I like...
Bottom Deck Hassium Pro White Backlight Cherry MX Brown US Layout, should arrive for 2-3 weeks.



I only need simple, stronger keyboard with white LEDs as this.


----------



## Dair76

Hi guys. Strange question, but would anyone know of any current mechanical keyboards that would match the physical appearance of the Ducky Year of the Snake? That is, silver aluminium casing, black key caps and white LED backlights?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Hi guys. Strange question, but would anyone know of any current mechanical keyboards that would match the physical appearance of the Ducky Year of the Snake? That is, silver aluminium casing, black key caps and white LED backlights?


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dsx-backlit-mechanical-keyboard?mode_group=open

The ducky DSX, though it was a massdrop exclusive, and the buy in is now closed, but I'm sure there is a way to get a hold of one some how.

Other than that I can't think of any normal stylized keyboard with an alum. case that isn't crap.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

ugh. those caps


----------



## Dair76

Thanks Jixr. I reckoned it would be a long shot.

Would it be possible to make my own? Well, possible to get the parts, and have someone more competent put them together!?


----------



## djleakyg

Just wanted to introduce myself here quick. I have had mechanical keyboards for years and I absolutely love them. I have had quite a few over the years but I seem to have settled into my G710+ quite a bit. I have bought two of and I really like browns quite a bit. I have a 1987 IBM Model M, really clean and it is a somewhere rare PS/2 Point of Sale version with the detachable plug on the end. I saved it from getting trashed and I have been very happy with that. I used to use that all the time at work but my current work PC doesn't support PS/2. I have been looking for a way to make PS/2 not suck over USB.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Thanks Jixr. I reckoned it would be a long shot.
> 
> Would it be possible to make my own? Well, possible to get the parts, and have someone more competent put them together!?


Full size, not that I know of. If you'd want to do a TKL board, there are quite a few options out there for having really nice aluminum cases.

MechanicalKeyboards.com sells cases, and a filco/quickfire rapid bolts right into them.

Unfortunately full size isn't too popular in the guys that design and make the full on custom boards, so there really isn't much out there.

There are retail boards like the corsairs and others that have aluminium plates, but its basically a cosmetic feature and nothing fancy like full CNC'd cases that all the custom boards have.

The Ducky DSX is expected to ship in mid january, so you might want to check around the forms on here and other keyboarding sites and maybe make a 'wtb' post for one. Also you may want to contact massdrop directly, they usually order a few extras, though I don't know if they ever sell the extras ( as they tend to hold onto them for exchanges if someone ends up with a broken one )

Also, typing this out on a dell rubber dome sucks, and I want to shoot myself. Something goofed on my computer and bricked two of my keyboards and haven't had time to fix it yet, and i just put a $100 keycap set on one of them.


----------



## Dair76

Thanks again Jixr, I'll look into those options (repped).


----------



## HPE1000

Finished the switch swap tonight. Potato pic but its nice that it is finally done. I have a love/hate relationship with gaming on a TKL board so I want to get back to 60%.



67g spring swapped gateron linear clears and green leds for anyone wondering. Those clears are so light with stock springs it is crazy.


----------



## curly haired boy

ooo, nice!

inevitable carbon post:


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

is that a shine 5? thinking about getting one. any drawbacks?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> ooo, nice!
> 
> inevitable carbon post:


Yup, I totally should have gotten in on that. Oh well, I keep "justifying" the fact I didn't because I don't know if I'd like the creamy white alphabet keys (I'm a Darrel loving kinda guy).

Still look gorgeous though!


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> is that a shine 5? thinking about getting one. any drawbacks?


nah, that's my k70 RGB. no complaints with it, beyond the usual non-standard bottom row. it's my preferred gaming keyboard, but for typing, i'm much happier touching pure Carbon


----------



## Vlada011

For 2-3 weeks my new keyboard will arrive from USA.
Maybe younger people don't like but for me she is best.
And I prefer keyboard where LED lights are not primary details.
Some very expensive keyboards with poor quality keys over Cherry MX switches people want mostly because RGB light.
My keyboard even without LED but she have only white stay one perfect keyboard with PBT keys Cherry MX stabilizers, metal backplate.
Deck Hassium Pro was my choice. I liked and Legend, maybe is Legend even more durable but was more expensive.
Hassium Pro is 140$, Legend 200$... I specially like fonts look on model with big CTRL-WIN-ALT... Where no D font and K instead WIN and not version with small fonts Win.

I can't describe how I like them, but if someone have and laptop in house I recommend Francium PRO.
If someone have only desktop than Hassium PRO.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> ooo, nice!
> 
> inevitable carbon post:


I feel those overside buttons would make gaming a problem if you had to reach to different areas for fast apm.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I feel those overside buttons would make gaming a problem if you had to reach to different areas for fast apm.


SA Profiled Key-caps, made by Signature Plastics is NOT used for any Gaming at all.

If you want short buttons, better get a Razer, Steelseries, Logitech or Mad Catz keyboards instead







.


----------



## curly haired boy

Signature Plastics also has a profile meant for gaming:



G20 has low-profile keys with very little gap between for easy switching between inputs


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> G20 has low-profile keys with very little gap between for easy switching between inputs


Forgot about those profiles because they're fairly new and no one yet has bought them and given a thorough review of their usage and feel.

Would think these babies would suit the hard-core gamer quite easily, without spending valuable money on a Razer Keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

I fail to see how removing the ability to tell what key you are pressing makes the keycaps "for gamers" like they are marketed. They look interesting, yes, but if you are gaming you certainly aren't sitting there staring at your keyboard to find what keys you are pressing. Having some feedback from the keyboard is important while gaming. Plus those stupid stealth bomber arrow keys are so cheesy. I've tried dsa for gaming and it was stupid, I can't imagine further removing the contour of the keycaps.

I bet they could be fun to type on though, but for gaming, not so much.


----------



## Dair76

What's the general consensus on the WASD Code, folks? I've seen a couple of reviews mention they can sound a little "clangy".


----------



## connectwise

There was just was a code drop recently as well.


----------



## Blaise170

From what I've heard, the CODE boards are pretty solid. Clanginess kind of comes with the territory though, most mechs I've had have some kind of pinginess or clanginess or something.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> There was just was a code drop recently as well.


I joined it, looking forward to mine arriving.


----------



## Jixr

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4688-Edit_zps4iwezh3g.jpg.html

Yaee! keyboard is finally done, got my keycaps in, did a little RGB leds to the bottom, and its amazing!


----------



## connectwise

My god, you ain't never getting laid again.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My god, you ain't never getting laid again.


My girlfriend pokes fun at my hobby but honestly it's not that nerdy. At least we don't collect washing machines.


----------



## CptAsian

I was a part of the Code drop, and I received mine a little over a week ago. Haven't used it a whole bunch, but it's definitely a solid board. Between my Code with clears and the WASD V2 I have been using with greens, I can say their boards are definitely nice. No glaring flaws at all.


----------



## Blaise170

Oh, and my latest addition to the collection: the keyboard from a SHARP X68000. Doubleshot Japanese QWERTY and it should contain Alps SKCL Green!


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> From what I've heard, the CODE boards are pretty solid. Clanginess kind of comes with the territory though, most mechs I've had have some kind of pinginess or clanginess or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I was a part of the Code drop, and I received mine a little over a week ago. Haven't used it a whole bunch, but it's definitely a solid board. Between my Code with clears and the WASD V2 I have been using with greens, I can say their boards are definitely nice. No glaring flaws at all.


Thanks guys. Looks like I'll have to find another option - WASD want $60 to ship it to me here in Ireland, and that's before import duty etc!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My god, you ain't never getting laid again.
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend pokes fun at my hobby but honestly it's not that nerdy. At least we don't collect washing machines.
Click to expand...

Yep, this hobby can make you money... depending on what you do lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4688-Edit_zps4iwezh3g.jpg.html
> 
> Yaee! keyboard is finally done, got my keycaps in, did a little RGB leds to the bottom, and its amazing!


I'd vote for that as keyboard of the month.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yep, this hobby can make you money... depending on what you do lol.


I have flipped some stuff that people didn't know about being mechanical, but I've also lost some money by gambling on a rubber dome. Then I also sell Apple ADB replacement cables on ebay and I make about $0.50-$1.00 each profit for each (I have like 300 left). It's not going to pay the bills but not bad for a hobby.


----------



## Jixr

i've done some flipping too, but not even close to breaking even, but it helps.



After watching star wars, dolch with red accents is a perfect color combo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_4688-Edit_zps4iwezh3g.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yaee! keyboard is finally done, got my keycaps in, did a little RGB leds to the bottom, and its amazing!


Looks great







Those keycaps are awesome, I didn't know they came with short right shifts and all that jazz.

Thought this looked pretty cool. The gateron switches lighting up from the bottom of the board.


----------



## Jixr

yeah its a really nice set, i wish i had bought one of the other sets that was in the buy as well.

the only thing the set does not have is iso, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## curly haired boy

looking real nice, Jixr!


----------



## zecumbe

Daily board, Dec 1990 IBM M model.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> 
> 
> Daily board, Dec 1990 IBM M model.


Saw that pic when a friend linked me a pic on /r/pcmasterrace


----------



## zecumbe

Yeah I posted there earlier.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

New entry to the club here. Corsair Strafe RGB with mx blues on its way.. Not a custom get up or anything but hey it was free and now I can be in the club


----------



## wizardbro

Get on it, this thing is selling out fast. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/darth-vader-artisan-keycap


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yep, this hobby can make you money... depending on what you do lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have flipped some stuff that people didn't know about being mechanical, but I've also lost some money by gambling on a rubber dome. Then I also sell Apple ADB replacement cables on ebay and I make about $0.50-$1.00 each profit for each (I have like 300 left). It's not going to pay the bills but not bad for a hobby.
Click to expand...

Well what I meant was, If you NEED a keyboard to do your job, you can justify it, and it would pay for itself within the first paycheck even. Like if you are a programmer for example.


----------



## Jixr

thats my problem, I use all my good keyboards at home, but my office board, while still super nice, isn't as nice as my home board that i have all my fancy keycaps and things on it, even though I only maybe use it 2 hours a day, and my work one 8-10 hours a day.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Get on it, this thing is selling out fast. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/darth-vader-artisan-keycap


You can buy those directly from other sites, no need to do MD.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can buy those directly from other sites, no need to do MD.


No you can't. Hiddenpower hasn't even made them yet. Did you even click on the link?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well what I meant was, If you NEED a keyboard to do your job, you can justify it, and it would pay for itself within the first paycheck even. Like if you are a programmer for example.


Unless your job has MRSA and VRE everywhere.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well what I meant was, If you NEED a keyboard to do your job, you can justify it, and it would pay for itself within the first paycheck even. Like if you are a programmer for example.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your job has MRSA and VRE everywhere.
Click to expand...

does yours?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Get on it, this thing is selling out fast. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/darth-vader-artisan-keycap
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy those directly from other sites, no need to do MD.
Click to expand...

yea any links :/ i was at work and didnt see the drop !


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea any links :/ i was at work and didnt see the drop !


No links, he's wrong, You cannot buy this key anywhere else, you can buy other vader keys however from geeekkeys.com for instance has a couple.. Again, Nobody else sells the melted one.


----------



## HPE1000

Well leave it to me to screw up the poker plate I just painted. I just took the board completely apart and I am quitting with it. I don't think I will take another go at it for a long time. Besides, the gateron switches turned out to be trash for gaming. Off center presses really make the switches act up it seems which is really bad for gaming imo. Oh well...

Just going to move on to the pok3r for gaming. My royal kludge backlit keycaps showed up today and I suppose those can be used for gaming so I can see the keys better in the dark. IDK kinda upset that this didnt work out. Might put one more coat of paint on, or might send the plate to be powdercoated. Really not sure at this point.

The 67g gaterons will end up in my whitefox whenever it shows up next year.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys,

I have the opportunity to get either the filco mj2 tkl in mx brown or the Leopold fc750r in mx red for the same price.

What's the best in terms of quality and typing experience? Note I don't care about the switch color since I like them both nor the keycaps material, I have a couple of spare pbt sets laying around.

Thanks and merry christmas to you all


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the opportunity to get either the filco mj2 tkl in mx brown or the Leopold fc750r in mx red for the same price.
> 
> What's the best in terms of quality and typing experience? Note I don't care about the switch color since I like them both nor the keycaps material, I have a couple of spare pbt sets laying around.
> 
> Thanks and merry christmas to you all


I'd say the Leopold.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'd say the Leopold.


Thanks, could you elaborate?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i've done some flipping too, but not even close to breaking even, but it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> After watching star wars, dolch with red accents is a perfect color combo.


Damn, that is sexy!


----------



## HPE1000

So just to help anyone out I will copy paste my observation on gateron switches from geekhack. Zeal has informed me that I ended up buying an older revision of gateron switches which had this problem. I don't feel GREAT doing this but I feel it is necessary to mention I purchased these switches from Corus KB on amazon, they also have a website in which they sell from. So if you are buying gateron switches stay away from them and try to find newer revision ones. I might contact them but it isn't their fault at all, just that I don't want anyone to end up with these older revision switches.

This is why I had so many problems with the gaterons on my poker 2 that I ruined in the process of figuring out what the problem was.... I will try to repaint it once more and hopefully never have this problem again after I replace the gateron tops for some cherry ones.





Keep in mind not EVERY switch is having this problem. For example the 4, 6, 7, 9 and some of the top keys like divide and multiply werent catching. On the switch tester, of the first six switches I put on it only the far right and left were catching on the cherry keycap. ALTHOUGH, when I took those 4 working ones out the next 3 out of 4 right away were failing. I guess this gives a bit of an example of what % of switches this effects. It's around/more than half of them that are messing up. I now have 6 gaterons on this tester that are all catching on the keycap. What I am going to do is put 2 stock ones on the left. In the middle there will be 2 with stock gateron bottoms and stems with cherry tops. And on the far right the 2 switches will be cherry housings, both top and bottom with just a gateron stem. I will test with both stock backlit thin keycaps from off a poker 3 and with the triumph adler gmk keys.

*UPDATE:*

So just to be perfectly clear. ALL of the switches on this tester were faulty before testing. They all would get stuck when depressed at an angle. One thing I have noticed is that they do NOT get stuck if you press the switch backward as in you are pressing it down while in the direction of the "GATERON" writing on the switch. They ONLY get stuck if you are pressing them towards the LED slot on the switches. Hope that makes sense.




So here is the breakdown:

Left Two Switches= Stock Gateron Linear Clears
Middle Two Switches= Gateron Linear Clears with Cherry Top
Right Two Switches= Gateron Linear Clear Stems in Cherry Top and Bottom Casings

The white and blue keys are GMK triumph adler keys. The black keys are stock poker 3 keycaps which are OEM profile. Of the left two switches only the GMK key get stuck. From there on none of the other switches get stuck. So on these older rev gateron switches they only catch on cherry profile keycaps. The middle two switches are butter smooth even with the cherry tops. The right two switches are scratchy, and if I remember correctly, the switch housings I put them in are from vintage/old black switches.

SO TLDR: If you have old gateron switches that are getting stuck when pressing them down and you are using cherry profile keycaps, that is why. You either need to use OEM profile cheapo keycaps or swap the tops out to cherry tops. Be sure you are buying newer gateron switches to hopefully avoid this. I don't know how to tell the difference between these old ones and newer revisions but hopefully someone else can find out.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Just ordered myself a Ducky Shine 5 brown to replace my 9008G2 pro.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i had the same issues with my gaterons, they weren't too terribly bad, as they kinda wear themselves in, but it was annoying when it happened, ended up just swapping back over to cherries.


----------



## connectwise

When are ducky going to come out with tkl again?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> When are ducky going to come out with tkl again?


Last I heard Ducky wasn't planning on a TKL Shine 5, but I'm sure they will be making a TKL in some form again in the future.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i had the same issues with my gaterons, they weren't too terribly bad, as they kinda wear themselves in, but it was annoying when it happened, ended up just swapping back over to cherries.


Yeah I have heard they do wear in but I think I am going to swap over to cherry tops. I have some cherry tops sitting around so it's not too big of a problem outside of all of the wasted time on these things. They are still too smooth for me to want to give up on fixing.

BTW you might be interested in this:

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=78107.0


----------



## Jixr

thats amazing, I need two of those in my life.

Edit: I just contacted an agent, gonna try to get my hands on two of them with the full aluminium bases.


----------



## timerwin63

Joined the White Fox drop/group buy on Massdrop last night. Now to wait until May to decide if I want to get a handful of Zealios to put in it or I stick with the Gaterons blues I picked in the DIY kit...

Also, what's the general consensus on LED changers? You know, those little things you can put on top of white LEDs to make them colorful. I'm thinking maybe purple backlighting and a black or grey set of doubleshot PBT caps for my final build.


----------



## Jixr

damn, that new RS3 is pushing $400 each with the full alum. cases.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> Signature Plastics also has a profile meant for gaming:
> 
> 
> 
> G20 has low-profile keys with very little gap between for easy switching between inputs


Now I have to google and find some of those..


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Joined the White Fox drop/group buy on Massdrop last night. Now to wait until May to decide if I want to get a handful of Zealios to put in it or I stick with the Gaterons blues I picked in the DIY kit...
> 
> Also, what's the general consensus on LED changers? You know, those little things you can put on top of white LEDs to make them colorful. I'm thinking maybe purple backlighting and a black or grey set of doubleshot PBT caps for my final build.


I liked the LED changers on my DS3 but the changers will be dimmer than a regular LED.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, if you have to assemble, might as well get some sip sockets and then you can hot swap leds


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Joined the White Fox drop/group buy on Massdrop last night. Now to wait until May to decide if I want to get a handful of Zealios to put in it or I stick with the Gaterons blues I picked in the DIY kit...
> 
> Also, what's the general consensus on LED changers? You know, those little things you can put on top of white LEDs to make them colorful. I'm thinking maybe purple backlighting and a black or grey set of doubleshot PBT caps for my final build.


expensive for so little, imo


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> damn, that new RS3 is pushing $400 each with the full alum. cases.


link? been hearing whispers about this. dont want to miss out this time


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> link? been hearing whispers about this. dont want to miss out this time


its not a GB, i'm thinking about grabbing some through a taobao agent. Shipping charges, import fee's, and commission adds up quick. AFAIK, there are no plans for a GB anytime soon.

There are cheaper ways with a flat acrylic bottom, but the pcb is so flimsy i wouldn't recommend using it, even with a plate.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> damn, that new RS3 is pushing $400 each with the full alum. cases.


wow that is on the steep side


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm awaiting an email from my taobao agent, I really really want an alum case, but not if its going to cost me $400 a pop.

Would much rather make my own wood case ( something I'm still interested in doing )


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm awaiting an email from my taobao agent, I really really want an alum case, but not if its going to cost me $400 a pop.
> 
> Would much rather make my own wood case ( something I'm still interested in doing )


Who are you using as a proxy?


----------



## Jixr

I've emailed a few different proxy's, i've never used one before and will go with whoever has the best and clearest feedback to me.


----------



## Blaise170

Dunno if you saw my reply in your GH thread but I've used Taobaoring many times with no trouble. They speak English well enough most of the time.


----------



## Jixr

i've sent an email out to them, and have not heard anything back from them yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> link? been hearing whispers about this. dont want to miss out this time
> 
> 
> 
> its not a GB, i'm thinking about grabbing some through a taobao agent. Shipping charges, import fee's, and commission adds up quick. AFAIK, there are no plans for a GB anytime soon.
> 
> There are cheaper ways with a flat acrylic bottom, but the pcb is so flimsy i wouldn't recommend using it, even with a plate.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm awaiting an email from my taobao agent, I really really want an alum case, but not if its going to cost me $400 a pop.
> 
> Would much rather make my own wood case ( something I'm still interested in doing )


fyi i am going to china on the 2nd of feb till the 18th iirc if you are interested i can help you with it
ill have to talk with my wife though as she is the one that is fluent

may help on import costs tough if you are willing to wait


----------



## Jixr

Possibly, I'm not in any rush, and i'm expecting a proxy to take a month or two anyway.

EDIT: seems someone at GH got a bit too excited, apparently its not being sold individually, but rather something that can be bought into with a group buy.

Oh well, saves me a few hundred dollars though.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Possibly, I'm not in any rush, and i'm expecting a proxy to take a month or two anyway.
> 
> EDIT: seems someone at GH got a bit too excited, apparently its not being sold individually, but rather something that can be bought into with a group buy.
> 
> Oh well, saves me a few hundred dollars though.


Liiiiiiiiinnnnkk?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> Liiiiiiiiinnnnkk?


https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=78107.0;topicseen


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> Liiiiiiiiinnnnkk?
> 
> 
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=78107.0;topicseen
Click to expand...

thank you.

on second thought, ugh. dont like that acrylic cut-out on the side. pass


----------



## HPE1000

Well it is super fun but odds are the keycaps are going to be different in a few weeks when I get my "stormtrooper" keycaps from bunnylake. They are just black on white JTK keycaps.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

thought about doing this with my modded orbweaver. hows the glare?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> thought about doing this with my modded orbweaver. hows the glare?


It's not too bad. It is on the bright side though, so the jtk set should be a better fit. I also ordered a clear esc keycap for it so it will still shine thorough on one key.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Possibly, I'm not in any rush, and i'm expecting a proxy to take a month or two anyway.
> 
> EDIT: seems someone at GH got a bit too excited, apparently its not being sold individually, but rather something that can be bought into with a group buy.
> 
> Oh well, saves me a few hundred dollars though.


it is a group buy and no way to "authenticate it"


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i'm just going to pass on it, and maybe one day i'll get lucky and find a light saver for sale to steal the case out of.

I also have some JT caps coming in purple/white. I'm finally getting to the point where i'm going more for keycaps than keyboards.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

quite the opposite for me, now. i went a little overboard on caps this year. now i need to build some keyboards and sell them off.

my new years resolution: Topre or Bust


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I also have some JT caps coming in purple/white. I'm finally getting to the point where i'm going more for keycaps than keyboards.


Nice







Those are great looking keycaps.

Soooooo I stayed up late and took apart my kpad for a 3rd time now. Swapped out the gateron tops for stock cherry tops, put back the leds, etc and all is well. Feels perfect. Ive sorta chipped away some of the coating on the pcb on some of the led traces but that doesn't really matter and I think I could get a pen or something that fills that back in. Just glad it is finally over for that. Now I need to repaint my poker plate for a 3rd time as well.... That is on the back burner though, so sick of all the trouble these gaterons have given me. Just happy there is no rush to fix the poker 2 atm since I have a new gaming board anyway. It will probably be done when I am so bored I can't think of anything else to do. I wouldn't even be surprised if I screwed up the poker pcb when taking it apart but I don't think I did.


----------



## Jixr

Someone on Reddit is hosting a small GB for one of these, lightsaver layout, and I'm picking one up for the case ( maybe two )

I don't like all the color options though, all weird colors ( no black, silver or gray )

I'll try to pick up two, and if this works out, I'll be reselling the ZZ96 PCB and my redscarf cases to recoup most of the cost, which is a lot cheaper than the other option I was looking at the other day.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

thinking of pickling one of these up also. kicking myself that i missed out on orion v2 waiting for mira to drop.







but i actually prefer the full acrylic wrap to the partial on orion v2

does anyone know if there is any credence to

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3z0xbi/gb_zz96/cyidet7


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> thinking of pickling one of these up also. kicking myself that i missed out on orion v2 waiting for mira to drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i actually prefer the full acrylic wrap to the partial on orion v2
> 
> does anyone know if there is any credence to
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3z0xbi/gb_zz96/cyidet7


You're going to need a lot of vinegar if you wanna pickle it.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, there are cheaper options out there, but i'm only in this for the case.

The pcb is probably crap, and may not come soldered, the redscarfs pcb is crap as well, super thin and way too flexible, without any additional support underneat the pcb, the flex when typing is super noticeable.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> thinking of pickling one of these up also. kicking myself that i missed out on orion v2 waiting for mira to drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i actually prefer the full acrylic wrap to the partial on orion v2
> 
> does anyone know if there is any credence to
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3z0xbi/gb_zz96/cyidet7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to need a lot of vinegar if you wanna pickle it.
Click to expand...

hah! the dangers of posting from mobile..


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Finally got my Ducky Shine 5, first thing I did was change the WASD keys to the red ones from my 9008G2 pro.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i'm just going to pass on it, and maybe one day i'll get lucky and find a light saver for sale to steal the case out of.
> 
> I also have some JT caps coming in purple/white. I'm finally getting to the point where i'm going more for keycaps than keyboards.


Never heard of those caps and just looked them up. I am definitely going to watch out for a set. Why must I always figure out about caps I really want after the GB occurs....


----------



## KickAssCop

What's the best mechanical keyboard out there? In the market for one.


----------



## connectwise

razer rgb mechanical ultimate edition blackwidow orbweaver. It's not just the best keyboard, it's the best jerry, the best.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> razer rgb mechanical ultimate edition blackwidow orbweaver. It's not just the best keyboard, it's the best jerry, the best.


Love the Jerry Reference but hate your idea of a good Mech keyboard. Razor? Really?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Love the Jerry Reference but hate your idea of a good Mech keyboard. Razor? Really?


Feels like sarcasm to me.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What's the best mechanical keyboard out there? In the market for one.


depends on what layout you like, what switches you like, how much money you want to spend, etc.

But we have this handy form to fill out here, and you'll get some good suggestions to look at.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on Reddit is hosting a small GB for one of these, lightsaver layout, and I'm picking one up for the case ( maybe two )
> 
> I don't like all the color options though, all weird colors ( no black, silver or gray )
> 
> I'll try to pick up two, and if this works out, I'll be reselling the ZZ96 PCB and my redscarf cases to recoup most of the cost, which is a lot cheaper than the other option I was looking at the other day.


did it. got the sky blue case with uncolored plate. psyched.


----------



## Jixr

I got mine in silver, but the dude would only let me buy one.


----------



## bobsaget

My 2 main keyboards atm.. loving them so far









Vortex Pok3r MX Red with Gateron Blank PBT and stock PBT modifiers

Filco MJ2 TKL MX Brown with Vortex Doubleshot PBT


----------



## Jixr

Got my JT keycaps in, and man, these are the best doubleshot keycaps i've ever had.

As good if not better than GMK ( espc after all the bad keys they've been putting out )

If you guys need a nice set, i'd recommend them. KeyPop has them right now, all black or a purple/white set.
I may pick up another set to keep around, really good value for all the extra keys for non-standard layouts that come with it.

I'll post some pics up later tonight.


----------



## connectwise

Pics or we riot.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my JT keycaps in, and man, these are the best doubleshot keycaps i've ever had.
> 
> As good if not better than GMK ( espc after all the bad keys they've been putting out )
> 
> If you guys need a nice set, i'd recommend them. KeyPop has them right now, all black or a purple/white set.
> I may pick up another set to keep around, really good value for all the extra keys for non-standard layouts that come with it.
> 
> I'll post some pics up later tonight.


Those JT keycaps look awesome!! Now it's a tossup between them or the IMSTO grey pbt dye sub caps. Damn you @Jixr!! lol
But seriously, between the two, which one would you guys choose?
This one


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

i heard those caps still need some work... something about misaligned legends or molds needing to be improved. maybe just the more particular members of the community


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i heard those caps still need some work... something about misaligned legends or molds needing to be improved. maybe just the more particular members of the community


The imsto ones??


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i heard those caps still need some work... something about misaligned legends or molds needing to be improved. maybe just the more particular members of the community
> 
> 
> 
> The imsto ones??
Click to expand...

no, JTK.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> no, JTK.


Ohhh....can't seem to find locally reasonably priced pbt keycaps tho.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone here have experience with the novatouch? I'm considering it for when I get the jukebox round 2 happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Got my JT keycaps in, and man, these are the best doubleshot keycaps i've ever had.
> 
> As good if not better than GMK ( espc after all the bad keys they've been putting out )
> 
> If you guys need a nice set, i'd recommend them. KeyPop has them right now, all black or a purple/white set.
> I may pick up another set to keep around, really good value for all the extra keys for non-standard layouts that come with it.
> 
> I'll post some pics up later tonight.


Sounds great.









Also:

"Free Shipping Code "KEYPOP16" for free shipping on orders of 6 or more

15% OFF EVERYTHING with code "NEWYEARS"

Offer ends 01/13/16 @ midnight PST!"


----------



## connectwise

"I don't know how these keys will feel on a Novatouch, but I am just disappointed with the Novatouch. It makes way too much noise. The spacebar is actually the most solid non rattly key on the Novatouch I had. Already returned it. These keycaps might as well make the novatouch an enjoyable experience but I don't want to be stuck with an expensive keyboard that I don't like either. YMMV of course"

When I inquired about novatouch plus pbt combo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> "I don't know how these keys will feel on a Novatouch, but I am just disappointed with the Novatouch. It makes way too much noise. The spacebar is actually the most solid non rattly key on the Novatouch I had. Already returned it. These keycaps might as well make the novatouch an enjoyable experience but I don't want to be stuck with an expensive keyboard that I don't like either. YMMV of course"
> 
> When I inquired about novatouch plus pbt combo.


Hmm I was planning on doing SA keycaps and my own silencing mod or something. As of right now I only have a 55g realforce, perhaps an HHKB in the future, really not sure about that. I found this one video and it sounded really nice with the SA caps and silencing.


----------



## Jixr

Sorry about that, I got caught up with some other stuff last night.

Pics:
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_20160107_084659_zpsbvcnecb1.jpg.html

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_20160107_084502_zps6wfde3uw.jpg.html

( also mixing the purple mods with my green cherry irish set, makes a really cool 'joker' color combo. )

Added some color changing led's to the bottom of the case, and with the RS3's built in RGB under lighting, it can look pretty cool combining color changing features.




As far as Imsto vs JT, It would be a tough call. Imsto's are nice, as are the JT, but the JT are abs, and eventually, will shine up, while the Imsto shouldn't.

The JT caps, come with more options for non standard layouts, which is awesome for me, but the biggest annoyance is the home row F and J keys are scooped, with no nubs, and its kinda hard for me to find the home row by feel, and spacing between the keycaps can be a bit inconsistent. The legends are not exact cherry copies, but close enough.
I have some extra money in my paypal account just sitting, and i'm really thinking about picking up a black set to hang on to.

I'd say just go with whichever color option you like best, but if you need special sized keys, then JT is obviously the way to go.

EDIT: If you want to buy a set, PM bunnylake on GH, he still has some extra sets, and that will save you a few bucks instead of buying them through a retailer.


----------



## Jixr

I used some imsto caps on a novatouch and I liked it. I never thought it was too loud, though like mx blues, they are loud in nature, if you don't mind loud, its great, but if you're looking for a silent keyboard, all the mods in the world can't fix that for you.


----------



## Paradigm84

My CODE should finally be arriving in the next few days, looking forward to comparing it with the Shine 3. Going to be strange going back to a tactile switch after using MX Blacks for so long though.


----------



## cephelix

Guys, there is a tai hao miami set without the coating everyone seems to hate so much. Would it be worth it to purchase? I have no experience with tai hao quality etc. Only have the ducky pbt set on my filco tkl. Anyone can chime in?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Guys, there is a tai hao miami set without the coating everyone seems to hate so much. Would it be worth it to purchase? I have no experience with tai hao quality etc. Only have the ducky pbt set on my filco tkl. Anyone can chime in?


If it doesn't have the anti-bac coating, the PBT is going to be thin. I personally don't care for that, which is why I didn't get the PBT Carbon Black set they had up a little while back.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

i have a set of tai hao dark red and bumble bee sets. imho, they are the lowest quality pbt i have used. gave them to my 6/yo to play with on his infinity. that being said, they are still fairly good quality - just not the best quality. they're just so cheap, you might as well pick up a set and check them out yourself


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i have a set of tai hao dark red and bumble bee sets. imho, they are the lowest quality pbt i have used. gave them to my 6/yo to play with on his infinity. that being said, they are still fairly good quality - just not the best quality. they're just so cheap, you might as well pick up a set and check them out yourself


Well, with shipping and conversion costs, it still works out to about SGD$70......soooo, yeah..abit pricey for just trying out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> If it doesn't have the anti-bac coating, the PBT is going to be thin. I personally don't care for that, which is why I didn't get the PBT Carbon Black set they had up a little while back.


If that's the case i'll look around for something else...

thanks guys, +rep


----------



## Jixr

+1 for passing on them, unless you really really really want the color scheme.

They are fine for cheap boards, but The three sets I have I only bought them because they were cheap and I liked the colors. Quality is poor, and they are paper thin, one of my spacebars cracked when I was removing it from the switch.

Though not having the coating on it would be nice, they get super greasy really quick. ( according to the internet, thats due to the coating )


----------



## Paradigm84

I agree with the point on the coating, it's bad and gets dirty really easily. I've since switched to a more basic set, despite liking the look of the Miami set.


----------



## Jixr

i finally get some more parts in today to fix my rainbow pokerx, though I gave away my rainbow keycaps and my XT to a friend. Pink case with dolch caps? oh yeah.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> +1 for passing on them, unless you really really really want the color scheme.
> 
> They are fine for cheap boards, but The three sets I have I only bought them because they were cheap and I liked the colors. Quality is poor, and they are paper thin, one of my spacebars cracked when I was removing it from the switch.
> 
> Though not having the coating on it would be nice, they get super greasy really quick. ( according to the internet, thats due to the coating )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I agree with the point on the coating, it's bad and gets dirty really easily. I've since switched to a more basic set, despite liking the look of the Miami set.


Thanks guys.seems like i'll be passing on them then. Was looking through mecanicalkeyboards.com, doesnt seem like they ship internationally


----------



## timerwin63

What are peoples' opinions on the Originative keysets? I really love their Carbon Black, but it being $30 (feels low for a full cap set) and on top of that, ABS, makes me question whether it's worth getting one or not.


----------



## HPE1000

Well the tai hao caps are back on massdrop now but they don't have that coating.

Listing says:
*Note: Due to community request, this keycap set will not have the Nano Antibiosis technology present on Tai-Hao PBTs*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-miami-keycap-set

Maybe that makes them a bit better but I have no experience with them regardless.

Those keycaps look great jixr and I bet a pink case with dolch keycaps would look awesome too. I think any bright case + dolch looks great, not to mention dolch pink was a set that was made before. (though I don't think that set necessarily looked that great)


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone tried Cherry MX stems in Gateron housings? I want to convert my NerD 60 to something clicky and don't exactly feel like desoldering 63 switches.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone tried Cherry MX stems in Gateron housings? I want to convert my NerD 60 to something clicky and don't exactly feel like desoldering 63 switches.


you can put cherry stems in a gateron housing. you can put gateron stems in a cherry housing. gateron also has a clicky stem that you could swap to (assuming you have gateron switches installed now)


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> you can put cherry stems in a gateron housing. you can put gateron stems in a cherry housing. gateron also has a clicky stem that you could swap to (assuming you have gateron switches installed now)


Ok cool. I was about to buy some gateron blues for their clicky stems, but I realized that I have 120 mx blues sitting unused in my big ol' bag of keyboard bits. Since I do alot of switch opening, I am considering buying one of the mechanicalkeyboards.com switch openers. I have been using DIY switch openers made out of binder clips but it is hard to bend the steel wire in the perfect way, and one side is always bent differently than the other and then it is a struggle to hold them in the perfect position while being careful to only apply the slightest amount of force in order to avoid damaging the switch.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> you can put cherry stems in a gateron housing. you can put gateron stems in a cherry housing. gateron also has a clicky stem that you could swap to (assuming you have gateron switches installed now)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool. I was about to buy some gateron blues for their clicky stems, but I realized that I have 120 mx blues sitting unused in my big ol' bag of keyboard bits. Since I do alot of switch opening, I am considering buying one of the mechanicalkeyboards.com switch openers. I have been using DIY switch openers made out of binder clips but it is hard to bend the steel wire in the perfect way, and one side is always bent differently than the other and then it is a struggle to hold them in the perfect position while being careful to only apply the slightest amount of force in order to avoid damaging the switch.
Click to expand...

as long as you have pcb mounted switches... if you have plate mounted, you're boned


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone tried Cherry MX stems in Gateron housings? I want to convert my NerD 60 to something clicky and don't exactly feel like desoldering 63 switches.


Cherry blue stems in a gateron housing are horrible, for whatever reason, they don't click just right and they sound/feel almost like browns. The click is super muted and not crisp at all.

Swapping them back in cherry housings and it was much better.

( also the MK switch opener is great )


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Cherry blue stems in a gateron housing are horrible, for whatever reason, they don't click just right and they sound/feel almost like browns. The click is super muted and not crisp at all.
> 
> Swapping them back in cherry housings and it was much better.
> 
> ( also the MK switch opener is great )


Well that's unfortunate. Maybe I will just do all of the unsoldering and resoldering this weekend.


----------



## Paradigm84

It arrived.











Now just to do the review.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just to do the review.


Nice, I think you'll like it. I like mine a lot, but I'm pretty new to mechanical keyboards so I honestly have no idea what a bad mechanical keyboard feels like.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I recently came across an interesting and exceedingly rare find. A Focus Key Pro FK-9000 fully programmable keyboard with integrated calculator (has 12 programmable keys with rotating program set so it does like 36?). The calculator can be used when the computer is off by way of a battery, but you can imagine how well that faired over 20+ years. When I plugged it in, nothing worked because the battery acid had several years to dissolve a bunch of traces. I bridged all of the worst stuff, and it is back up and running, but still needs to be cleaned, a few more power issues sorted out, and a new battery located so the calculator has enough power to work again. Board has white Alps keys (SKCM) and yellow (SKCL) DeskAuthority article

I am going to post some before and after pictures, plus some shots of the crazy way that I managed to fix this thing soon.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I recently came across an interesting and exceedingly rare find. A Focus Key Pro FK-9000 fully programmable keyboard with integrated calculator (has 12 programmable keys with rotating program set so it does like 36?). The calculator can be used when the computer is off by way of a battery, but you can imagine how well that faired over 20+ years. When I plugged it in, nothing worked because the battery acid had several years to dissolve a bunch of traces. I bridged all of the worst stuff, and it is back up and running, but still needs to be cleaned, a few more power issues sorted out, and a new battery located so the calculator has enough power to work again. Board has white Alps keys (SKCM) and yellow (SKCL) DeskAuthority article
> 
> I am going to post some before and after pictures, plus some shots of the crazy way that I managed to fix this thing soon.


The FK-2001 is more common but the FK-9000 is pretty common too. I have one myself and the Hua-Jie switches leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## adamski07

I just want to share my updated keyboards.









Project Carbon - CM Novatouch

Project Faux - HHKB Pro 2

Project Nebula - B.87


Full Album:


http://imgur.com/ncIkd


----------



## Kimir

Love the Nebula!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The FK-2001 is more common but the FK-9000 is pretty common too. I have one myself and the Hua-Jie switches leave a bit to be desired.


Well, I guess scarce would be a better word for it. They aren't easily found online, I found this at a thrift shop that had mostly junk laying around. At least I might have someone to compare notes with now. Did you have to replace your battery? What did you use as a suitable replacement? I thought about hard-wiring in a PMC/CMOS battery with tabs on it that is 3.6v 60mAh (14 hrs at 6mA) which is stock spec. The calculator LCD doesn't seem to be getting enough power, and can't fully display more than one number before getting weak. I am not sure if this is because the battery is missing, or I need to rework some more of the power circuits. Scroll lock light doesn't come on, but that isn't a super huge deal. Any ideas?

Here is a picture of the before, I had already taken the top casing off at this point:



Finished result:



My super ghetto fix, fixed the eroded trace with a twist tie. Still need to work on it a little more but it does a lot more than it used to:


----------



## connectwise

do we really need all these beautiful keyboards?


----------



## timerwin63

Where can you get custom cap sets other than WASD? I'm looking for a set of grey caps with purple legends and the opposite for my mods, but I don't know where I'd find dye sub or doubleshot ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I just want to share my updated keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project Carbon - CM Novatouch
> 
> 
> Full Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ncIkd


Oh my, those keycaps are gorgeous, and I love what you've done with the Novatouch too. Definitely wishing I'd picked up a set of the keycaps, but was broke last time they went up.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Where can you get custom cap sets other than WASD? I'm looking for a set of grey caps with purple legends and the opposite for my mods, but I don't know where I'd find dye sub or doubleshot ones.


No where for something like that.

You could get the gray alphas with purple legeneds from the recent hyper fuse GB, adn then mix with the JT purple keycap mods.

Though buying both sets would cost you about $300


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> No where for something like that.
> 
> You could get the gray alphas with purple legeneds from the recent hyper fuse GB, adn then mix with the JT purple keycap mods.
> 
> Though buying both sets would cost you about $300


Well that's rough. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jixr

Yup, keycaps get expensive when you start to get picky.


----------



## ShoehornHands

Has anybody heard anything / know if there will be a tenkeyless version of the bluetooth Majestouch Convertible 2 that FILCO just released?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yup, keycaps get expensive when you start to get picky.


You can say that again. One of the main reasons i never got into the GBs at geekhack since it'll cost me a quite a bit more


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I don't buy anything anymore thats not cherry profile with pointy corners ( aka, GMK or imsto caps ) and I need alternate layout mods.

Oh well, at least all the money I don't spend anymore now that I have the layouts I like I can put towards cycling equpiment.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, I don't buy anything anymore thats not cherry profile with pointy corners ( aka, GMK or imsto caps ) and I need alternate layout mods.
> 
> Oh well, at least all the money I don't spend anymore now that I have the layouts I like I can put towards cycling equpiment.


I blame you guys for getting me into pbt. Well some blame goes to those on gh as well. Now i cannot use stock abs caps anymore


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

any experience with EnjoyPBT? looks like the knock-off from Ivan's recent GB

edit: ordered US "Blue White Black", RU Black & Red, KR Cyan & Pink


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> any experience with EnjoyPBT? looks like the knock-off from Ivan's recent GB
> 
> edit: ordered US "Blue White Black", RU Black & Red, KR Cyan & Pink


i may be missing something, is this gb for gateron switches?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Where can you get custom cap sets other than WASD? I'm looking for a set of grey caps with purple legends and the opposite for my mods, but I don't know where I'd find dye sub or doubleshot ones.


just saw your post. you can find a pbt dyesub set here but you have to be patient... probly wont get these until this summer


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> any experience with EnjoyPBT? looks like the knock-off from Ivan's recent GB
> 
> edit: ordered US "Blue White Black", RU Black & Red, KR Cyan & Pink
> 
> 
> 
> i may be missing something, is this gb for gateron switches?
Click to expand...

nope. dyesub pbt caps. is the link broken or something?


----------



## HPE1000

So the little clear RGB tops might be slightly defective like those other gateron tops. I'll try to figure it out. Keyboard looks nice tho..





I'm still super hype to try to get a pok3r RGB nature white if that is an available SKU.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> nope. dyesub pbt caps. is the link broken or something?


My bad, i phrased it wrong. Are the dyesub caps gb for gateron or cherry switches?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> nope. dyesub pbt caps. is the link broken or something?
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, i phrased it wrong. Are the dyesub caps gb for gateron or cherry switches?
Click to expand...

gateron and cherry MX switches have the same shape stems. so, if a keyset says it is compatible with cherry MX switches, you can use them with gaterons also


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> gateron and cherry MX switches have the same shape stems. so, if a keyset says it is compatible with cherry MX switches, you can use them with gaterons also


I didn't know that! thank you very much +rep


----------



## Jixr

crap. that GB looks decent.

Just note that you probably won't get your caps until 2017. 6 months for a buy this large is laughable.

Though i'm currently filing my taxes, so we will see in an hour or so if I can jump in on the buy.
EDIT: I owe money, but i'll still get in for a few sets.

Once a pokerRGB drops, i'll probably drop both my pokerX's for that. Been wanting an RGB to play with.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

TOO MUCH GOOD STUFF HAPPENING RIGHT NOW
Octagon V2 75% GB

not even halfway through january and my budget is blown...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> TOO MUCH GOOD STUFF HAPPENING RIGHT NOW
> Octagon V2 75% GB
> 
> not even halfway through january and my budget is blown...


BUT I JUST BOUGHT THE WHITE FOX THROUGH MASSDROP!

Edit: Unrelated, where would one purchase a 1.75 shift key for a board like the Octagon or the White Fox? I can't find anything made for the first row in that length.


----------



## connectwise

This is not a hobby. This is an obsession. It's 3 am, and instead of searching for porno, I'm searching for reviews and noise comparisons between different keyboards. I just got the realforce, now I want the matias mini tactile pro.

It's a disease.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This is not a hobby. This is an obsession. It's 3 am, and instead of searching for porno, I'm searching for reviews and noise comparisons between different keyboards. I just got the realforce, now I want the matias mini tactile pro.
> 
> It's a disease.


Lmao....3am and you're searching for keyboard related stuff?! Lahoo-zeherr..jk
I tried the topre stuff when i was in tokyo..and i was real close to blowing what remaining yen i had on me to purchase said keyboard. It took an immense amount of self control to not do so


----------



## Blaise170

It is definitely easy to get sucked into keyboards. I just bought a TG3 battleship with MX Blacks...


----------



## DaClownie

Random question I know... Are there any full size boards, white shell with mx reds that are cheaper and more available than the Ducky Shine 4?

I'd even take something with MX Browns or another similar feeling board. I love the reds, been using browns for the last 2 years... just don't want something loud.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It is definitely easy to get sucked into keyboards. I just bought a TG3 battleship with MX Blacks...


...and what is a TG3 battleship? i need it.


----------



## HesterDW

thread needs more cup rubber.


----------



## Jixr

i'd love to build up a novatouch, but i'd never use it. :/


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> BUT I JUST BOUGHT THE WHITE FOX THROUGH MASSDROP!
> 
> Edit: Unrelated, where would one purchase a 1.75 shift key for a board like the Octagon or the White Fox? I can't find anything made for the first row in that length.


To answer your question about a short shift key. They are usually add ons for group buys for keycap sets. Short right shift is a fairly common keycap included in extra modifier packs in most group buys. For example the DSA dolch set that was sold on Massdrop awhile ago came with one as part of the whole pack.

Not sure if you like the Granite set but it is on Massdrop right now and has the short right shift as an add on


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> To answer your question about a short shift key. They are usually add ons for group buys for keycap sets. Short right shift is a fairly common keycap included in extra modifier packs in most group buys. For example the DSA dolch set that was sold on Massdrop awhile ago came with one as part of the whole pack.
> 
> Not sure if you like the Granite set but it is on Massdrop right now and has the short right shift as an add on


Thanks! I'm pretty neutral on the Granite set, and I'd probably get one if there was a color option for the short shift that didn't come out of the RGBYO add-on. Don't really want my board to be that colorful.

Wow, somehow I totally missed that it's available in the "pro modifiers" add-on in grey. Time to pony up for another set, I suppose.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks! I'm pretty neutral on the Granite set, and I'd probably get one if there was a color option for the short shift that didn't come out of the RGBYO add-on. Don't really want my board to be that colorful.
> 
> Wow, somehow I totally missed that it's available in the "pro modifiers" add-on in grey. Time to pony up for another set, I suppose.


No problem! If I'm not mistaken you don't have to buy the whole set, so if you already have a DSA set you can just buy the modifiers if you want to mix and match. That's what I'm going to do and mix it with my Skull Squadron set


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'd love to build up a novatouch, but i'd never use it. :/


Now you know how I feel seeing pictures of all these lovely MX builds.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Hey guys..

Ive got a FKBN104MC/NPEK FILCO Majestouch Tactile Click "Otaku" 104-key NKRO that I bought about 6 years ago that has been a great daily keyboard for me. The issue is that the cherry mx blues I have are driving me nuts because its just so ******* loud. Can someone recommend a keyboard thats going to be a better replacement that isnt as loud? I was going to get a razer because of the 50% off code today but ive heard nothing but bad things.

Oh yea I think I want the replacement to be 10keyless


----------



## Jixr

whatever you like in browns/blacks/reds/clears

I'm a huge fan of the coolermaster quickfire rapid, build just like your filco, cheap, and a great platform for customization.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> ...and what is a TG3 battleship? i need it.


Amtelco KB163, made by TG3 (the company that makes all of the police car keyboards). I can't find many pictures of it but here is the picture from eBay (low quality).


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> ...and what is a TG3 battleship? i need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Amtelco KB163, made by TG3 (the company that makes all of the police car keyboards). I can't find many pictures of it but here is the picture from eBay (low quality).
Click to expand...









omg. yes. full-size, winkeyless, and all those macros. and its built by TG3, so basically indestructible. you weren't joking. this is a battleship for sure


----------



## Jixr

jeeze, that things a desk eater.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

No! Nooooooooooooo! I used that exact keyboard when I was a young man full of hopes and dreams working as a claims rep. Pretty sure those are MX Black. Nice find. Painful memories of horrible job.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Amtelco KB163, made by TG3 (the company that makes all of the police car keyboards). I can't find many pictures of it but here is the picture from eBay (low quality).


Nifty!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> No! Nooooooooooooo! I used that exact keyboard when I was a young man full of hopes and dreams working as a claims rep. Pretty sure those are MX Black. Nice find. Painful memories of horrible job.


Sí, MX Blacks. Plus they also come with PS/2 or USB so very easy conversion.


----------



## benjamen50

Anything bad about these key caps? Deciding on buying one of these:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?utm_source=sendgrid&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional:+Drop+Request+Launched

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1321


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Anything bad about these key caps? Deciding on buying one of these:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-backlit-doubleshot-pbt-keycaps?utm_source=sendgrid&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional:+Drop+Request+Launched
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1321


Nope! I have them on my Quickfire XTi. PBT key caps always give a much more solid feel than ABS IMO.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nope! I have them on my Quickfire XTi. PBT key caps always give a much more solid feel than ABS IMO.





is that the steam controller? how is it? compared to the normal xbox controller


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> is that the steam controller? how is it? compared to the normal xbox controller


Looks un-ergonomic (Is that even a word?)...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Looks un-ergonomic (Is that even a word?)...


I think grammatically, you have to use "It doesn't look like an ergonomic design" or something along those lines. On a more related note, after having used one for a while, they're a bit awkward and uncomfortable at first, and as an individual with smaller hands, the buttons are in a hard-to-reach spot. I imagine that if my hands were larger, it'd be much more comfortable to use.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think grammatically, you have to use "It doesn't look like an ergonomic design" or something along those lines. On a more related note, after having used one for a while, they're a bit awkward and uncomfortable at first, and as an individual with smaller hands, the buttons are in a hard-to-reach spot. I imagine that if my hands were larger, it'd be much more comfortable to use.


Watching video reviews of the steam controller, the size and shape are the biggest complaint. These are people used to dealing with the PS4 or Xbox controller size and shape mind you. There was 1 reviewer who said that you might... just might get used to it after awhile.


----------



## Blaise170

I have the Vortex PBT and they look nice, but I'm not a huge fan of PBT like most. I'd prefer a good set of ABS over PBT.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Looks un-ergonomic (Is that even a word?)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think grammatically, you have to use "It doesn't look like an ergonomic design" or something along those lines. On a more related note, after having used one for a while, they're a bit awkward and uncomfortable at first, and as an individual with smaller hands, the buttons are in a hard-to-reach spot. I imagine that if my hands were larger, it'd be much more comfortable to use.


Ahh, it does look large. Bigest complaint i've read is button customization


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> is that the steam controller? how is it? compared to the normal xbox controller


Yesir! I also have an Xbox One controller as well. I like the Steam Controller however it does have a learning curve to it. Valve has been pretty proactive and listening to the community with frequent updates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think grammatically, you have to use "It doesn't look like an ergonomic design" or something along those lines. On a more related note, after having used one for a while, they're a bit awkward and uncomfortable at first, and as an individual with smaller hands, *the buttons are in a hard-to-reach spot*. I imagine that if my hands were larger, it'd be much more comfortable to use.


I totally agree the face buttons are in the weirdest spot! You kinda have to extend your thumb just a little bit. This could have been corrected by making the right haptic feedback a little smaller than it is and push those face buttons closer to the right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Watching video reviews of the steam controller, the size and shape are the biggest complaint. These are people used to dealing with the PS4 or Xbox controller size and shape mind you. There was 1 reviewer who said that you might... *just might get used to it after awhile.*


It does have a learning curve. After a while it's not bad. I remember when the mouse was first introduced. People were saying the same thing all those years ago haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ahh, it does look large. *Bigest complaint i've read is button customization*


That's the *best* thing about the Steam Controller is the button customization!


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm currently in the middle of a long due update to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide to include some of the newer Cherry MX imitations and other switch types. One thing I could use help with is estimating the actuation force for Ergo Clears and Panda Clears, anybody got any decent estimates?


----------



## HPE1000

Jeeez.... my poker 2 has gone rogue. I put it back together for what I thought was the last time... Keys dont work at all. Only key that registers is the right control key and when pressed activates and holds down caps lock, left shift, right shift, and windows key, casusing the windows to cascade. Unplug keyboard and the computer that it has been plugged into doesnt register keypresses from any keyboard until restarted. Tried on both my laptop and desktop. This corrupted my foobar2k install on my desktop, corrupted my registry files for my antivirus on my laptop, and messed up the filesystem on my laptop as well that had to repair itself on reboot (luckily it fixed itself..)

Need to either get another poker 2 and take it's pcb, or wait around for the hope that I can get a GH60 PCB when they start shipping. I am so mad right now...


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Jeeez.... my poker 2 has gone rogue. I put it back together for what I thought was the last time... Keys dont work at all. Only key that registers is the right control key and when pressed activates and holds down caps lock, left shift, right shift, and windows key, casusing the windows to cascade. Unplug keyboard and the computer that it has been plugged into doesnt register keypresses from any keyboard until restarted. Tried on both my laptop and desktop. This corrupted my foobar2k install on my desktop, corrupted my registry files for my antivirus on my laptop, and messed up the filesystem on my laptop as well that had to repair itself on reboot (luckily it fixed itself..)
> 
> Need to either get another poker 2 and take it's pcb, or wait around for the hope that I can get a GH60 PCB when they start shipping. I am so mad right now...


lol that does not sound like a keyboard problem... gl bro


----------



## Blaise170

You can get a 60% PCB from Taobao for like $40 + shipping fees. It'll take awhile to reach the States, but it should be cheap enough for you.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> lol that does not sound like a keyboard problem... gl bro


lmao but it is. I can only assume the controller is beyond effed up. I did hard reset my computers when this happened so that probably had something to do with it but the keyboard is certainly the cause. It scares me so much. When this happens I cannot even open up onscreen keyboard to check what keys are being pressed. The program just crashes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can get a 60% PCB from Taobao for like $40 + shipping fees. It'll take awhile to reach the States, but it should be cheap enough for you.


mk.com says they are going to restock the facew pcbs in the coming months so I will probably just buy a few of them. I don't really feel like buying a "satan" pcb lol


----------



## Jixr

can't you reflash the controller on a poker2


----------



## Blaise170

Why don't you open AquaKeyTest and then plug it in?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can't you reflash the controller on a poker2


Tried that, reset it using FN+R and that reset it as in the spacebar light flashed 9 times. That didnt work. And I upgraded the firmware on it and that didn't work either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Why don't you open AquaKeyTest and then plug it in?


Yes and it reads no keys expect for that ctrl key that does nothing but spam both shifts, windows key and control lol.


----------



## Jixr

picked up a used corasir k65 rgb gonna clean it up and toss some dolch keycaps on it


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I have the Vortex PBT and they look nice, but I'm not a huge fan of PBT like most. I'd prefer a good set of ABS over PBT.


i actually just picked up the doubleshot backlight ones from massdrop for my CODE, thats what made me click back on this thread again.I hope they will be good


----------



## Jixr

There we go, get rid of those crappy keycaps and we have a winner. Such a shame that this thing does not have a standard layout. The color profile softwware is pretty fun to play with.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> picked up a used corasir k65 rgb gonna clean it up and toss some dolch keycaps on it


about to do the same with this Das 4 Pro. cant stand these printed caps... feels like they're all dirty


----------



## Jixr

eh, at least the thin oem keycaps are not as bad as oem backlit caps, I'd much rather type on a rubber dome than on these caps.
I only bought the thing becuase it was $50 and I have always wanted to play with one.


----------



## connectwise

They still only come in reds right?

On a diff note I backed out of the realforce massdrop deal and went for the matias mini pro instead. One topre is enough I think.


----------



## Blaise170

Welcome to the world of Alps, where you will forever turn your back on other switch types.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Welcome to the world of Alps, where you will forever turn your back on other switch types.


i thought that was Topre?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i thought that was Topre?


Topre included.


----------



## Jixr

i'd happily trade my cherry blues for alps blues, so crunchy, but no keycap support









I nearly bought a keyboard at the local goodwill that was rubberdome but had alps compatable keycaps.


----------



## connectwise

After watching some alps vids I realized that was the type I wanted all along when I first saw and used blues.


----------



## Blaise170

I have so many Alps boards, it is ridiculous. Now that Tai Hao has standard sets for Alps boards, I don't see any reason to get any more Cherry. Blues are definitely my favorites though. The Apple Extended Keyboard I and II both have standard sets as well, and some even came with secondary legends even though they are really hard to find.


----------



## connectwise

They are legends. That's what I was reminded of, those old apple boards. Why are custom caps for these alps so rare though, from what I've read.


----------



## Blaise170

Alps stopped manufacturing switches many years ago and sold the rights to Forward Electronics who stopped making them a few years ago. Matias had been getting their switches from Forward and so had to get a new source, which ended up being their own manufacturing process.

Tai Hao, Xiang Min, Hua Jie, Fuhua, and a couple of others are the only other brands of Alps clones still being produced at this time. Since Cherry continues to make switches, they are the ones that happened to become swept up in the popularity boom of mechanical keyboards and thus the reason that keycaps are made almost exclusively for Cherry (and the multitude of clones now that their patent expired) and not for Alps and Matias.


----------



## connectwise

I have a dream.. THAT ONE DAY, THEY'LL MAKE ALPS CAPS


----------



## Blaise170

You can get Black, Olivetti, and Dolch keysets for Alps now and Matias is working on a PBT keyset.


----------



## Blaise170

Just bought a QuickFire XT, will be used in a project of mine that I have planned.









Next will be finding a full size Alps board.


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Just bought a QuickFire XT, will be used in a project of mine that I have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be finding a full size Alps board.


Any specific full size Alps boards your looking for? I know a place that has brand new Ducky 1008XM's for $70.


----------



## Blaise170

No specific criteria other than standard layout, though I'm thinking about a TKL too. If I could find a Ducky 1087XM with XM Green I'd be set.


----------



## Jixr

aww yeah, my case should be on its way late next month if all goes well.

( not mine, mine is silver/silver )

end game board getting close to being finihsed.


----------



## timerwin63

Picked up a Pok3r the other day from a Geekhack classified. I never thought I'd particularly enjoy it, but the darn thing is a ton of fun to carry around as a "travel board" and it's absolutely adorable. It didn't come with a cable, so I had to improvise. I don't see it replacing the TKL Majestouch 1 on my desk, but I love messing around with it. Now I just need a wrist rest cause it's not particularly comfortable to type on....



Sorry for the shoddy image, but it's not anything that's non-standard, sooo


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, get rid of those crappy keycaps and we have a winner. Such a shame that this thing does not have a standard layout. The color profile softwware is pretty fun to play with.


So wait, what keycaps do you have on it exactly? Is it just the spacebar that's really not 'changeable'?


----------



## Jixr

a tai hao set, though it has the extra iso and other keys that the typical sets you buy don't have ( a special GB version )

Everything but the spacebar, though if you really wanted, you could make a normal spacebar work, but it would require some stem surgery, and its too crap of a keyboard to bother doing that.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So wait, what keycaps do you have on it exactly? Is it just the spacebar that's really not 'changeable'?


The entire bottom row is also not standard so it is hard to find keysets for the bottom row.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a tai hao set, though it has the extra iso and other keys that the typical sets you buy don't have ( a special GB version )
> 
> Everything but the spacebar, though if you really wanted, you could make a normal spacebar work, but it would require some stem surgery, and its too crap of a keyboard to bother doing that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The entire bottom row is also not standard so it is hard to find keysets for the bottom row.


Haha I actually really enjoy mine







. Better RGB keyboards exist now, but I got it pretty early in the RGB race. It's been a solid board for me, at least.

The sizes for the modifiers are 'normal' right? I mean, they're non-standard, but they are like a 1.25, 1.5, etc size?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The sizes for the modifiers are 'normal' right? I mean, they're non-standard, but they are like a 1.25, 1.5, etc size?


the mod keys are the alternative sizes, but the spacebar is its own monster.

I didn't pay much for mine, so i'm not worried either way. I'm trying to resell it for a little extra beer money, and if no one buys it i'll just gut it and harvest the switches out of it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the mod keys are the alternative sizes, but the spacebar is its own monster.
> 
> I didn't pay much for mine, so i'm not worried either way. I'm trying to resell it for a little extra beer money, and if no one buys it i'll just gut it and harvest the switches out of it.


I see. I'm actually excited to see that it looks good with non-backlit keys (not sure the technical term).


----------



## cephelix

Max keyboards sells caps that i think fit non-standard layouts. I know it fit my old razer bwu


----------



## pez

That's actually what I went back to to look at the diagrams for the non-standard boards. Very helpful site







.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I actually really enjoy mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Better RGB keyboards exist now, but I got it pretty early in the RGB race. It's been a solid board for me, at least.
> 
> The sizes for the modifiers are 'normal' right? I mean, they're non-standard, but they are like a 1.25, 1.5, etc size?


Not too mention that it's abs gorgeous. I had a k95 and always loved the way it looked. However who can use red only.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the mod keys are the alternative sizes, but the spacebar is its own monster.
> 
> I didn't pay much for mine, so i'm not worried either way. I'm trying to resell it for a little extra beer money, and if no one buys it i'll just gut it and harvest the switches out of it.


What switches [*those only came in red, right?] and how much you looking for?


----------



## timerwin63

I thought Corsair was offering the RGB boards in blue and brown variants as well. Or maybe it was just the K70 and K95...

Edit: Apparently they stopped making them with blues a while back. Something about low demand paired with low yields on the RGB blues. You might be able to find one with browns, though. I didn't see an announcement regarding those.


----------



## pez

What are your guy's thoughts on the CM Quickfire w/ Greens that just went on MassDrop? I'm thinking about treating myself to a new keyboard (for work, where I already use blues).


----------



## Mega Man

My thoughts?

Ewwww green and eww blue, if I worked there I would probably smack people of I heard it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are your guy's thoughts on the CM Quickfire w/ Greens that just went on MassDrop? I'm thinking about treating myself to a new keyboard (for work, where I already use blues).


Sounds good, I like MX Greens. The QuickFire XT is Costar made and should have the same quality of the Rapid.


----------



## Ovrclck

So coming from a Varmilo87MN TKL and Model M. I must say that I'm in love with my Pok3r 3 with browns and dolch keycaps. I can't see myself using anything other than a 60% kb. I'm thinking of grabbing a HHKB or another Pok3r but with clears. i'm totally content with this addiction











http://imgur.com/LJ0hVf8


----------



## C3321J6

My K65 RGB with Strafe WASD/Textured space bar

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, get rid of those crappy keycaps and we have a winner. Such a shame that this thing does not have a standard layout. The color profile softwware is pretty fun to play with.


whats the point in getting RGB if you going to use printed caps?


----------



## cephelix

For the underglow of course


----------



## Jixr

whats the poing of RGB if you're only going to use blue?

The main reason why I bought it is because I wanted to play with the software, and possibly harvest the switches ( i really want to see what a gateron switch looks like with the RGB. But now i'm bored of it and am trying to find it a new home.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats the point of RGB if you're only going to use blue?
> 
> The main reason why I bought it is because I wanted to play with the software, and possibly harvest the switches ( i really want to see what a gateron switch looks like with the RGB. But now i'm bored of it and am trying to find it a new home.


The only reason I can think of is being able to colour match to the rest of your peripherals and/or your rig. Even if your setup changes down the road.

Personally I just like my white leds, just clean and functional.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats the poing of RGB if you're only going to use blue?
> 
> The main reason why I bought it is because I wanted to play with the software, and possibly harvest the switches ( i really want to see what a gateron switch looks like with the RGB. But now i'm bored of it and am trying to find it a new home.


Bored of it that quick??
Side note, been seeing quite a few DSA profile caps on massdrop, how are they for gaming compared to standard cherry/OEM profile?


----------



## Jixr

I have too many boards, and more on the way, it was more of an impulse buy than anything.

DSA and all other keycaps are fine imo, I've never used a keycap profile I didn't like, though I do prefer cherry/gmk profiles.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have too many boards, and more on the way, it was more of an impulse buy than anything.
> 
> DSA and all other keycaps are fine imo, I've never used a keycap profile I didn't like, though I do prefer cherry/gmk profiles.


I'm never to proud to accept donations of extra boards fyi...








Having trouble with my engraved keycaps now since i like working in the dark but muscle memory isn't what it used to be and i find it more difficult to type. Especially when inputting passwords... Looking for a replacement set but since they cost so much I kinda have to be sure that I'll like them. I suppose though the only way to know is to try them out. But my luck being what it is, very few friend have mechanical boards and none have DSA profile caps.....


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have too many boards, and more on the way, it was more of an impulse buy than anything.
> 
> DSA and all other keycaps are fine imo, I've never used a keycap profile I didn't like, though I do prefer cherry/gmk profiles.


Funny, I'm looking for some new boards. Let me know if you're trying to get rid of anything particularly interesting, I might be interested.


----------



## Jixr

I have a nice built up pokerX that i've been wanting to sell for awhile. silver tex case, blue plate, mx blacks, and I have the stock keycaps and an ollivette set that I could let go with it as well, as well as a model M

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_20160101_182605_zps4boccbsb.jpg.html


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a nice built up pokerX that i've been wanting to sell for awhile. silver tex case, blue plate, mx blacks, and I have the stock keycaps and an ollivette set that I could let go with it as well, as well as a model M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_20160101_182605_zps4boccbsb.jpg.html


That's actually really tempting. I'll PM you about it later if I find some extra money laying around.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

lol anyone interested in a K95? been trying to get rid of this for a while now...


----------



## Blaise170

Got some interesting boards in this week.

Amtelco KB163 (MX Black)
Nan Tan KB-6851EA Alps SKCM White)
Cherry ML4100 (ML)
Alps Glidepoint Keypad (Alps LP)
IBM Model M 122 (contains blue sub-legends)
Cooler Master QFXT (MX Blue/Green)

At some point I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## Blze001

I decided to jump in on that Massdrop MagicForce 68 key deal, it'll be my first non fullsize keyboard, so we'll see how that goes. Downside is going to be waiting until April for them to ship.

Probably could have it faster if I ordered it from AliExpress, but I've heard that place is scam-city.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats the poing of RGB if you're only going to use blue?
> 
> The main reason why I bought it is because I wanted to play with the software, and possibly harvest the switches ( i really want to see what a gateron switch looks like with the RGB. But now i'm bored of it and am trying to find it a new home.


It matches everything else I have the the keys change to light blue when pressed.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I decided to jump in on that Massdrop MagicForce 68 key deal, it'll be my first non fullsize keyboard, so we'll see how that goes. Downside is going to be waiting until April for them to ship.
> 
> Probably could have it faster if I ordered it from AliExpress, but I've heard that place is scam-city.


Personally, I haven't had issues with AliExpress yet. Only downside is that its pretty damn slow, probably not much faster than massdrop.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds good, I like MX Greens. The QuickFire XT is Costar made and should have the same quality of the Rapid.


Thanks for an actual response







.

I got a new job, so I want to treat myself to something better for work than the Tt Poseidon Z. It's actually been a really good board to me, but I'm thinking of going with something really premium. I wish I could function in a work environment with something like a Pok3r, but I can't live without my num pad.

Right now I'm contemplating a Ducky board with simple white LEDs. Possibly getting better keycard as well. I've got around a $200 budget, but still not at the confidence level to mod my boards as far as a full build.

I'll be working in a place where they pipe white noise through the building, and it's 3rd shift, so blues or greens shouldn't be a problem. However I like Browns and may try them out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks for an actual response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a new job, so I want to treat myself to something better for work than the Tt Poseidon Z. It's actually been a really good board to me, but I'm thinking of going with something really premium. I wish I could function in a work environment with something like a Pok3r, but I can't live without my num pad.
> 
> Right now I'm contemplating a Ducky board with simple white LEDs. Possibly getting better keycard as well. I've got around a $200 budget, but still not at the confidence level to mod my boards as far as a full build.
> 
> I'll be working in a place where they pipe white noise through the building, and it's 3rd shift, so blues or greens shouldn't be a problem. However I like Browns and may try them out.


WASD CODE would be a good choice, looks relatively professional without the gimmicks of some other backlit boards. You could spend the remaining money on some nice keycaps for it as well.


----------



## Iceman2733

If anyone has a built or non-built ergodox keyboard please let me know I would def be interested in one. I haven't seen one in this thread but figure someone might have one and not just listed up. I know they are on mass drop but I am not a big fan of stuff like that I have done a few kickstarter and all take 3x longer than they say to get the product.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> If anyone has a built or non-built ergodox keyboard please let me know I would def be interested in one. I haven't seen one in this thread but figure someone might have one and not just listed up. I know they are on mass drop but I am not a big fan of stuff like that I have done a few kickstarter and all take 3x longer than they say to get the product.


Massdrop has nothing to do with kickstarter, its not crowdfunding. It provides group buys, and delays don't happen much.

And their costumer service is great, you don't have to worry about that either.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> If anyone has a built or non-built ergodox keyboard please let me know I would def be interested in one. I haven't seen one in this thread but figure someone might have one and not just listed up. I know they are on mass drop but I am not a big fan of stuff like that I have done a few kickstarter and all take 3x longer than they say to get the product.
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop has nothing to do with kickstarter, its not crowdfunding. It provides group buys, and delays don't happen much.
> 
> And their costumer service is great, you don't have to worry about that either.
Click to expand...

I dunno about all of that my friend funded the last ergodox. Drop was quoted 3months just like this time he was at I think between 10-11months before getting his and mass drop would not help him with getting his money back. If you look in the discussion section of many of the drops quite a few people talk about taking a lot longer to get a drop. Thank you tho I might fund it and give it a try tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I dunno about all of that my friend funded the last ergodox. Drop was quoted 3months just like this time he was at I think between 10-11months before getting his and mass drop would not help him with getting his money back. If you look in the discussion section of many of the drops quite a few people talk about taking a lot longer to get a drop. Thank you tho I might fund it and give it a try tho.


Hasn't been my experience with Massdrop, I've ordered 4 items so far and all but one shipped and arrived on time.

One of them got shipped to the wrong address, and thus had to be shipped back to them to be finally shipped back to me, added about 2 weeks. But they even gave me a partial refund for the inconvenience.

Its possible that some drops go wrong at times, but those seem to be a small minority. Unlike Kickstarter where you're lucky if your ever get the product you funded.


----------



## Jixr

massdrop is not a traditional retail shop, its more of a mediator between consumers and the producers.

You're not 'funding' anything, you're simply purchasing goods to be produced on an 'as-ordered' basis, plus shipping and a little extra so MD can make some money. This is how we are allowed to get otherwise prohibitively expensive items made relatively cheap, and avoid giving money to strangers over the internet in Group Buys hoping they don't take our money and run.

As such, they don't offer refunds, and manufacturing delays are out of their hands.

Welcome to the custom keyboard community, where if you want something you can make it yourself, join a group buy, or pay out the butt for a used item.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> massdrop is not a traditional retail shop, its more of a mediator between consumers and the producers.
> 
> You're not 'funding' anything, you're simply purchasing goods to be produced on an 'as-ordered' basis, plus shipping and a little extra so MD can make some money. This is how we are allowed to get otherwise prohibitively expensive items made relatively cheap, and avoid giving money to strangers over the internet in Group Buys hoping they don't take our money and run.
> 
> As such, they don't offer refunds, and manufacturing delays are out of their hands.
> 
> Welcome to the custom keyboard community, where if you want something you can make it yourself, join a group buy, or pay out the butt for a used item.


Thank you good sir I have been wanting to build a keyboard after getting my WASD Code i feel in love with mechanical keyboards. I really like the idea of the Ergodox for gaming. I am going to look into some other boards I really like the WASD Code but would almost want something a little smaller to my desk if you have any recommendations. I would like a keyboard without the arrow keys, but with the option to add or have backlight.

Yea I have never messed with mass drop just my friend ordered from the last drop of the Ergodox and what I have read in the discussion sections of several items. I just don't like the idea of being charged for an item before the item is even ready to ship. I agree completely about kickstarter did my first and last one with the Znaps.

Thank you guys once again just figured I would ask if anyone had a Ergodox here not built.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Got some interesting boards in this week.
> 
> Amtelco KB163 (MX Black)
> Nan Tan KB-6851EA Alps SKCM White)
> Cherry ML4100 (ML)
> Alps Glidepoint Keypad (Alps LP)
> IBM Model M 122 (contains blue sub-legends)
> Cooler Master QFXT (MX Blue/Green)
> 
> At some point I'll get some pictures up.


got me interested in this battleship now... been looking for one ever since. hoping you do a complete teardown!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> got me interested in this battleship now... been looking for one ever since. hoping you do a complete teardown!


I may end up reselling it at cost. It's the best MX Black board I've used (much better than Reds at any rate) but it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> got me interested in this battleship now... been looking for one ever since. hoping you do a complete teardown!
> 
> 
> 
> I may end up reselling it at cost. It's the best MX Black board I've used (much better than Reds at any rate) but it takes up a lot of space.
Click to expand...

sure, keep me in mind!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you good sir I have been wanting to build a keyboard after getting my WASD Code i feel in love with mechanical keyboards. I really like the idea of the Ergodox for gaming. I am going to look into some other boards I really like the WASD Code but would almost want something a little smaller to my desk if you have any recommendations. I would like a keyboard without the arrow keys, but with the option to add or have backlight.
> 
> Yea I have never messed with mass drop just my friend ordered from the last drop of the Ergodox and what I have read in the discussion sections of several items. I just don't like the idea of being charged for an item before the item is even ready to ship. I agree completely about kickstarter did my first and last one with the Znaps.
> 
> Thank you guys once again just figured I would ask if anyone had a Ergodox here not built.


The Pok3r may be an option for you, small layout, no arrow keys, ( but you can access them through a special function layer ) A good bang for the buck keyboard, you can add backlighting, and its pretty popular and customizable.

MD and the ergo are pretty well developed at this point, they make this run about once a year or so, and i'd imagine they have the process down pretty good.

Its a nice keyboard, but the biggest part is getting keycaps for it, due to its unique layout, if you're into the really cool keycap designs, you're going to be limited in your options, and what options are out there will be expensive.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> WASD CODE would be a good choice, looks relatively professional without the gimmicks of some other backlit boards. You could spend the remaining money on some nice keycaps for it as well.


Thanks for that suggestion. I actually may take that route. I'm going to have to feel out the environment to see if greens or blues would really be appropriate, but I don't see them being an issue. I like that the board definitely has everything you generally need and doesn't add random stuff you probably don't.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I decided to jump in on that Massdrop MagicForce 68 key deal, it'll be my first non fullsize keyboard, so we'll see how that goes. Downside is going to be waiting until April for them to ship.
> 
> Probably could have it faster if I ordered it from AliExpress, but I've heard that place is scam-city.


Same, I'm getting mine in a black case, MX Greens, and all-white backlighting.

Probably the second cheapest keyboard I ever purchased so far. And yeah the April date seems a little far off, but I figure I have to have something to look forward to, that and my blues will suffice until then.


----------



## Spectre-

Just saw this thread

Owner of CM Storm TKL brown switches w/ ABS clearcaps ( using non clear space bar because ABS doesnt fit)

also have a back up QuickStorm XT (blacks) and Tesoro Excalibur RGB edition (Kailh reds)

Will post a pic of my TKL soon


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> massdrop is not a traditional retail shop, its more of a mediator between consumers and the producers.
> 
> As such, they don't offer refunds, and manufacturing delays are out of their hands.


You are wrong sunshine because they do offer refunds even after a Group Buy goes through, meaning the adequate number of customers signing up for the item(s). If the item takes longer to ship for any reason whatsoever MassDrop offers a FULL refund on that item(s).

Hence the buyer is never left out of pocket and waiting for too long on any item to ship.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You are wrong sunshine because they do offer refunds even after a Group Buy goes through, meaning the adequate number of customers signing up for the item(s). If the item takes longer to ship for any reason whatsoever MassDrop offers a FULL refund on that item(s).
> 
> Hence the buyer is never left out of pocket and waiting for too long on any item to ship.


Are you sure? I've never heard of that or I can't find anything mentioned in any of their policies. What I can find officially is that they only offer refunds/returns on items that arrive damaged/defective or not as advertised (ie the wrong thing).

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> lol anyone interested in a K95? been trying to get rid of this for a while now...


I'm not necessarily interested in the K95, but I am interested in the Vortex caps you (or someone who's awfully similar) have listed on GH.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well thanks for telling me I'm taking a gamble lol.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You are wrong sunshine because they do offer refunds even after a Group Buy goes through, meaning the adequate number of customers signing up for the item(s). If the item takes longer to ship for any reason whatsoever MassDrop offers a FULL refund on that item(s).
> 
> Hence the buyer is never left out of pocket and waiting for too long on any item to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I've never heard of that or I can't find anything mentioned in any of their policies. What I can find officially is that they only offer refunds/returns on items that arrive damaged/defective or not as advertised (ie the wrong thing).
> 
> Edit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> lol anyone interested in a K95? been trying to get rid of this for a while now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not necessarily interested in the K95, but I am interested in the Vortex caps you (or someone who's awfully similar) have listed on GH.
Click to expand...

pm me on GH. still available


----------



## ricercar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Are you sure? I've never heard of that or I can't find anything mentioned in any of their policies.


Earlier this winter Massdrop refunded me without question on a group buy that had became late, well after it closed. They emailed me when the delay occurred and offered a complete refund. I took it and had the refund within 48 hours.

EDIT: IIRC It was for that $7 metal key puller.


----------



## Blaise170

They don't offer refunds once you have the item and once you confirm it's not damaged. There are exceptions such as delays.


----------



## Blaise170

Found the time to snap a photo.










This thing feels excellent but way too big for my tastes.


----------



## Blze001

Where do you guys get keycaps for your 60% boards? Does anyone do 60% sets, or are you pretty much stuck with buying TKL sets and not using the other caps?


----------



## Jixr

sometimes you can find 60% kits, but most of the times you'll need to buy a full kit and just pull the keycaps you need.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> sometimes you can find 60% kits, but most of the times you'll need to buy a full kit and just pull the keycaps you need.


Well drat, I have enough electronics parts lying around that I'll never use already!


----------



## timerwin63

There's a PuLSE drop on Massdrop... I thought it wasn't coming back. Gorgeous set, but once you start adding mod packs, the price skyrockets. I mean c'mon, $130 for the base + White Fox set?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Found the time to snap a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing feels excellent but way too big for my tastes.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just got back a bit ago from Elite Keyboards and came home with my first Topre. I'm in love! I get the hype about these kb's now.

I just bought another Pok3r in clears this week before the HHKB. My browns feel so light!! Would Ergo Clears be a better match for gaming? I love the tactile bump on the clears but they feel a bit stiff.


----------



## connectwise

Not sure if it's the topre progression, but I felt the same after going topre then back to browns. They're just not as tactile and useful anymore.


----------



## timerwin63

I'd love to get a Topre board (or blue Alps, I'd love one of those), but all the ones I've found _so dang expensive._ I mean hell, there's a _numpad_ on MD for $110 right now.


----------



## Blaise170

The Novatouch is pretty well priced for Topre, plus it has MX compatibility. I've seen it go as low as $140.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd love to get a Topre board (or blue Alps, I'd love one of those), but all the ones I've found _so dang expensive._ I mean hell, there's a _numpad_ on MD for $110 right now.


Lol I saw this because I was like, 'I really want a numpad to go with my TKL.' Clicked on the link from the email....nope.jpg.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Just got back a bit ago from Elite Keyboards and came home with my first Topre. I'm in love! I get the hype about these kb's now.
> 
> I just bought another Pok3r in clears this week before the HHKB. My browns feel so light!! Would Ergo Clears be a better match for gaming? I love the tactile bump on the clears but they feel a bit stiff.


Awesome right!? haha I mained my HHKB at home for a while and now at work. For the sake of change i'm using my Novatouch TKL again. #toprelife


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd love to get a Topre board (or blue Alps, I'd love one of those), but all the ones I've found so dang expensive. I mean hell, there's a numpad on MD for $110 right now.


LOL! I got one of those also... that toprelife man!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL! I got one of those also... that toprelife man!


OCN needs to add an anthropomorphised wallet crying money just for this club. Seriously, I'd love to get one, but $110 just for a numpad?!?! I mean hell, I just spend $140 on the PuLSE buy on MD.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> OCN needs to add an anthropomorphised wallet crying money just for this club. Seriously, I'd love to get one, but $110 just for a numpad?!?! I mean hell, I just spend $140 on the PuLSE buy on MD.


Haha yea! I couldn't find a good numpad that i liked. the closest was the Leopold. Since i figured I may need a numpad mine as well match it to a Topre one.


----------



## Blaise170

Here are the keyboards I'll be keeping long term. Most likely I'm going to sell the rest of them, though it might be hard to get rid of some of my boards that have Alps... Here I have:


BOS Model M (Buckling Spring)
Apple Adjustable Keyboard (Alps SKFS)
NeXT 2237 (Alps SKCM Black)
Cooler Master QuickFire XT (Cherry MX Blue & Green)
KBP V60 (Alps SKCM Blue)


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

nice collection. interested to see what other boards you get rid of


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL! I got one of those also... that toprelife man!


Looks great man!


----------



## cephelix

Those board








The hhkb ones are definitely something i'd want. Cheapest I've ever found them was in japan...with the realforces being even cheaper


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I actually took some pictures of my Poker II keyboard for photography class.




and in B/W since what the professor says goes. But I think it's still a neat effect anyways.


----------



## Gilles3000

The V60 Matias Mini just showed up on Massdrop, was planning to get a V60 with Gateron browns(with o-rings) initially, but how do these Matias quiet switches fair?

From what I understand:
Quiet Pro: smooth tactile bump
Quiet Click: Inaudible but feel-able click.
Fuhua: Alps that aren't actually made by Alps, how do these feel/sound?

There's also an optional Dolch keycap set, which I quite like.

Would love to hear your opinion on Matias Quite's/Fuhua alps compared to Cherry brown with o-rings.


----------



## Blaise170

I much prefer Alps and Matias to Cherry switches, in fact, I have a V60 of my own. A few pages back I explained:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Alps stopped manufacturing switches many years ago and sold the rights to Forward Electronics who stopped making them a few years ago. Matias had been getting their switches from Forward and so had to get a new source, which ended up being their own manufacturing process.
> 
> Tai Hao, Xiang Min, Hua Jie, Fuhua, and a couple of others are the only other brands of Alps clones still being produced at this time. Since Cherry continues to make switches, they are the ones that happened to become swept up in the popularity boom of mechanical keyboards and thus the reason that keycaps are made almost exclusively for Cherry (and the multitude of clones now that their patent expired) and not for Alps and Matias.


So yes, Fuhua switches are clones and not actually made by Alps (who no longer make keyboard switches). I have both the Dolch and Olivetti keycap sets and they are great in my opinion, much better than the stock V60 caps. Additionally, there are three kinds of Matias switches:

Quiet Click: A quiet switch which is a clone of the Alps SKCM Cream Damped switches, which are most commonly found in vintage Apple Extended Keyboard II and Silicon Graphics Granite Bigfoot keyboards.
Click: A louder switch which is a clone of the Alps SKBM White (the simplified version of Alps SKCM White).
Quiet Linear: A clone of the Alps SKCL linear switches like Yellow and Green.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I much prefer Alps and Matias to Cherry switches, in fact, I have a V60 of my own. A few pages back I explained:
> So yes, Fuhua switches are clones and not actually made by Alps (who no longer make keyboard switches). I have both the Dolch and Olivetti keycap sets and they are great in my opinion, much better than the stock V60 caps. Additionally, there are three kinds of Matias switches:
> 
> Quiet Click: A quiet switch which is a clone of the Alps SKCM Cream Damped switches, which are most commonly found in vintage Apple Extended Keyboard II and Silicon Graphics Granite Bigfoot keyboards.
> Click: A louder switch which is a clone of the Alps SKBM White (the simplified version of Alps SKCM White).
> Quiet Linear: A clone of the Alps SKCL linear switches like Yellow and Green.


Thanks for the info.

Seems like I got confused by Massdrop calling the quiet click, quiet pro. Just assumed they were different things.

I looked into it a little more and it seems that the Click's are quite well liked, but also very loud. I'm pretty tempted to just replace my desktop keyboard with a V60 Matias click instead of going with my initial plan of using it as a portable quiet keyboard.

Also, would you happen to have an idea which what the equivalent alps switches are of the Fuhua switches Massdrop is offering?


----------



## Blaise170

Fuhua switches are Alps SKBM White, originally made by Forward. So while they are technically clones, they are technically the same as the original simplified Alps.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Fuhua switches are Alps SKBM White, originally made by Forward. So while they are technically clones, they are technically the same as the original simplified Alps.


So, whats the difference between the Matias Click and the Fuhua switch then?

(Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions, just want to be sure of what I buy)


----------



## Blaise170

The Fuhua switch is just a reproduced SKBM made by Forward, Matias completely remade their switches.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The Fuhua switch is just a reproduced SKBM made by Forward, Matias completely remade their switches.


Thanks a lot for the help, think I'm going ponder on whether I'm going to go with the clicky or tactile Matias' for a little longer.


----------



## Blze001

Any of you guys have experience with Max Keyboard caps? Thoughts?

I mean, I know they aren't on par with Signature Plastics DSA sets, but I can't quite justify $100 for keycaps.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd be curious as well, I'm thinking about getting a set to throw on my magicforce 68


----------



## Jixr

whoo! my dream board is almost complete, my custom made case gets here tomorrow, and it may just be my end gamer


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! my dream board is almost complete, my custom made case gets here tomorrow, and it may just be my end gamer


ZZ-96? what color did you get?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whoo! my dream board is almost complete, my custom made case gets here tomorrow, and *it may just be my end gamer*


I don't believe that for a second...


----------



## timerwin63

@Jixr, you know as well as the rest of us that "endgame" is a myth. Good news on the board, though!

Edit: So, why do I see people saying that you need to desolder all your switches to replace a single switch on a board with a plate? That hasn't been my experience tearing apart my Filco at all. It's actually rather easy (easier, IMO) to remove the switches from the top of the plate.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> @Jixr, you know as well as the rest of us that "endgame" is a myth. Good news on the board, though!
> 
> Edit: So, why do I see people saying that you need to desolder all your switches to replace a single switch on a board with a plate? That hasn't been my experience tearing apart my Filco at all. It's actually rather easy (easier, IMO) to remove the switches from the top of the plate.


You don't have to desolder all of them, just the switch you want to replace. Perhaps you read about swapping springs/housing/etc; in order to open switches up you have to completely desolder them (and if you are swapping springs or housing or whatever you will have to remove all of them).


----------



## Jixr

I used to think it was a myth too, but ever since I got my redscarves, i've not been interested in any other keyboard out there. ( at least any for DD's )
I'll pick up an RGB poker whenever they come out, but i'm sticking with the light saver layout. It's perfect for me.

I got mine in silver, matches everything, and not as flashy. I thought about going with red, but I don't have any keycaps that would match it.

ZZ-96 full aluminium case,
redscarf 3 pcb/plate,
mx blues
Cherry Irish keycap set.

I'm only getting the case in tomorrow, the pcb and rest of the parts won't be in until after the chinese new year, but after that I'll assemble the leftover parts into a board to re-sell.

Unfortunately i've picked up another expensive hobby ( cycling ) so I don't have as much cash for keyboard toys any more and can't afford to keep them all around.

I've sold off both my model M's, and am still trying to find a home for my pokers.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You don't have to desolder all of them, just the switch you want to replace. Perhaps you read about swapping springs/housing/etc; in order to open switches up you have to completely desolder them (and if you are swapping springs or housing or whatever you will have to remove all of them).


Oh, that makes sense. It would also explain the custom plates I see with the extra notches. They didn't really make sense until I looked into it a bit more. +rep


----------



## Jixr

yeah, notches make life easy. I'm at the point ( because I swap swiches/layouts quite often ) that I only do pcb mount or plates with notches.


----------



## Mrip541

I started using a WASD/Das at work and at home about 8 months ago. My first mechanical keyboards. At first I was like, "hm, this is nice," but it didn't blow my mind. I just pulled out my old company-issued rubber dome keyboard for kicks and OH MY GAD it's so, so much worse than I remembered. How did I ever type on this thing for 8 hours a day? There's no way I could go back it would be torture. I have no idea why the change didn't seem so drastic at first.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

because mechanical keyboards is how god intended us to type! and that is a scientific fact


----------



## Gilles3000

Indeed, its a pretty dramatic difference going from mechanical back to rubber dome, especially bad rubber domes.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I started using a WASD/Das at work and at home about 8 months ago. My first mechanical keyboards. At first I was like, "hm, this is nice," but it didn't blow my mind. I just pulled out my old company-issued rubber dome keyboard for kicks and OH MY GAD it's so, so much worse than I remembered. How did I ever type on this thing for 8 hours a day? There's no way I could go back it would be torture. I have no idea why the change didn't seem so drastic at first.


+1, exactly the same feeling..


----------



## Ovrclck

@hyp36rmax

I hate to say it..but I'm probably going to sell my mx boards and pick up another HHKB in white with non printed.

I'm currently typing on an pok3r 3 with DSA Dolch caps right now and can't stand it lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not sure if it's the topre progression, but I felt the same after going topre then back to browns. They're just not as tactile and useful anymore.


Exactly!

Just tried out my browns again for a bit then immediatly back to the topre. Huge difference.


----------



## Jixr

same, the second i used alps blues i didn't want to go back to cherry blues.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> @hyp36rmax
> 
> I hate to say it..but I'm probably going to sell my mx boards and pick up another HHKB in white with non printed.
> 
> I'm currently typing on an pok3r 3 with DSA Dolch caps right now and can't stand it lol.


I sorta got tired of using my Cherry switch keyboards, I'm now on a Topre trip with my CM Novatouch as my main keyboard, and for my other two PC's, I'm using a HHKB and a Leopold FC660C.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Any of you guys have experience with Max Keyboard caps? Thoughts?
> 
> I mean, I know they aren't on par with Signature Plastics DSA sets, but I can't quite justify $100 for keycaps.


Which particular keycaps? I had the translucent side printed ones on my G710+ for several months, but they got shiny fairly quickly, and I eventually switched back to the stock Logitech keycaps because I didn't really find the translucent ones fun to type on anymore.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> same, the second i used alps blues i didn't want to go back to cherry blues.


Haha, sorry about that.


----------



## cephelix

How are gaterons compared to cherry mx? Seeing a board on massdrop that i might be tempted to get.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How are gaterons compared to cherry mx? Seeing a board on massdrop that i might be tempted to get.


They're quite similar, but most claim they're a little smoother than Cherry MX's.

One thing to keep in mind is that Gateron clears are linear not tactile like Cherry's.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> same, the second i used alps blues i didn't want to go back to cherry blues.


dat blue alps hype. i wish i had a keyboard with them!

but at least i got to try green alps! which probably are to cherry reds, what blue alps are to cherry blues








i have a 60% with plate-mounted cherry reds, but i get sick of those switches after a few minutes.. i just can't enjoy cherries anymore!

i mostly use the HHKB, mainly because of it's small size. 55g Realforce is probably my favorite typing experience (if i had to pick one).
but i could never stand MX browns, i think cream alps beat them easily. but even those i don't really like. they have a weird kind of "artificial" tactile response that just doesn't seem to click with me.

as for clicky switches, after i got Model F keyboards, i could not even appreciate my Model M anymore.
cherry blues i never liked. like the purpose of the click was to annoy you..









funnily enough, my first mechanical keyboard had red MX switches.
i loved them then, but i suppose that was only the case because i hadn't experienced anything else yet








55g Topre, Model F Buckling Spring, Green Alps. definitely my favorites!
but then again, there are 2000 switches that i haven't tried yet


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're quite similar, but most claim they're a little smoother than Cherry MX's.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that Gateron clears are linear not tactile like Cherry's.


Thanks..if they're somewhat similar then i guess i won't go for it. Stil can't get topres out of my mind though. They haunt my dreams


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How are gaterons compared to cherry mx? Seeing a board on massdrop that i might be tempted to get.


I prefer then if it helps


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I prefer then if it helps


Ooo..it interested me due to the removable leds mainly...


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks..if they're somewhat similar then i guess i won't go for it. Stil can't get topres out of my mind though. They haunt my dreams


never tried gaterons myself, but i've seen them get much praise.
on geekhack i've seen a bunch of reviews that all claimed they are superior to cherries. smoother, apparently.

it's hard to tell if you like topre or not without having tried them for a bit. they're nothing like cherries, but also not really that similar to the average membrane-rubberdome keyboard..
if you're used to cherries, you might not like topre switches the first few minutes you try them. gotta give'em a chance!








there's also a pretty big difference in feel between the different weightings (30g, 45g, 55g, variable..)
for actual typing, i love a realforce with 55g switches. but as an all-rounder, i prefer a hhkb with 45g


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> never tried gaterons myself, but i've seen them get much praise.
> on geekhack i've seen a bunch of reviews that all claimed they are superior to cherries. smoother, apparently.
> 
> it's hard to tell if you like topre or not without having tried them for a bit. they're nothing like cherries, but also not really that similar to the average membrane-rubberdome keyboard..
> if you're used to cherries, you might not like topre switches the first few minutes you try them. gotta give'em a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's also a pretty big difference in feel between the different weightings (30g, 45g, 55g, variable..)
> for actual typing, i love a realforce with 55g switches. but as an all-rounder, i prefer a hhkb with 45g


Tried the hhkb when i was in japan, though i cannot recall which weight. The stroke feels full and substantial for me. I do like my cherry browns but the feel of a topre is also nice. the only downside is they're very pricey compared to my filco


----------



## timerwin63

I don't want to draw attention from the current discussion, but does anyone have any idea why my Pok3r won't take white LEDs when it does blue and UV just fine? AFAIK, UV, blue, and white all run on 3.3v, so unless the 3 whites I pulled from this bag to test were all dead, I don't know why they won't work...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I don't want to draw attention from the current discussion, but does anyone have any idea why my Pok3r won't take white LEDs when it does blue and UV just fine? AFAIK, UV, blue, and white all run on 3.3v, so unless the 3 whites I pulled from this bag to test were all dead, I don't know why they won't work...


You could test the leds with one of those flat 3.3v batteries, just to be sure.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You could test the leds with one of those flat 3.3v batteries, just to be sure.


I just confirmed they work by swapping out the blue caps and scroll lock leds on my Filco to white. It seems to be a problem with the Pok3r... Or I put them in backwards, although I doubt it considering the PCB is marked.

Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## Jixr

yaee!!!

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_20160206_124020_zpsb7jpjwzf.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_20160206_124037_zpsbvnfzdi4.jpg.html

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_20160206_131808_zps3mcpbcen.jpg.html

This thing is great, probably weighs close to 10lbs, and is solid as crap.

Not quite finihsed yet as some parts are still being produced, and the case is a bit tall with a steep angle, but other than that, its perfect.


----------



## VSG

That looks great!

I got this in for some time:




























Not a big fan of the fonts used, but can't do much without doubleshot injection:



















I wish it was more consistent though, some keycaps are done worse than others. Also, I have never seen this happen before:










Just 2 LEDs not responding no matter what. Turns out, neither had Mechanical Keyboards seen anything like this and it's on it's way back for repairs


----------



## Gilles3000

Surprising to see that many problems on a Ducky, I was under the impression they were higher quality than that.


----------



## VSG

Honestly, I will cover it in the review more but the keyboard was flexing a bit too. I think they had to cut some corners to hit that $165 mark with the doubleshot keycaps, dual PCB design and RGB lighting (which itself wasn't the greatest implementation).

From what I hear, the white keycaps on the YOTG edition have way more consistent fonts.


----------



## THEStorm

Thinking of picking up a 60% board, what does everyone think of the Pok3r? Thinking about grabbing it with Clear switches, I currently have reds and blues and am looking to try something a bit different. I'm finding the reds a bit too light and the blues I don't mind but I have currently at work and it's a full size board.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a 60% board, what does everyone think of the Pok3r? Thinking about grabbing it with Clear switches, I currently have reds and blues and am looking to try something a bit different. I'm finding the reds a bit too light and the blues I don't mind but I have currently at work and it's a full size board.


The customization is great on the Pok3r. Nice tactile bump with the clears too. I did find them a bit too heavy for me though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a 60% board, what does everyone think of the Pok3r? Thinking about grabbing it with Clear switches, I currently have reds and blues and am looking to try something a bit different. I'm finding the reds a bit too light and the blues I don't mind but I have currently at work and it's a full size board.


I love my Pok3r a lot more than I thought I would. So much so that it's replaced my Filco on my desk. The Pok3r feels worlds better, too.

As far as switches go, I know that the bump on the browns feels very soft now that I've used blues. I'm not too sure on clears, though. My first board with clears is coming in a couple days (a white Pok3r to go with my black). I'm a touch worried about them being too heavy, though.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

At least you're getting your second pok3r sooner than I'll get my magicforce 68 w/ greens lol


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> At least you're getting your second pok3r sooner than I'll get my magicforce 68 w/ greens lol


I'm almost regretting it. I really want to get the Matias V60 on Massdrop after seeing people here rave about Alps switches. I'm afraid I can't afford them both.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think I'm going to give in next time it's up for a drop and pick up an ErgoDox kit. Might make it two since hubby wants one. And then top it with Carbon SA keypads because they're the right colour....


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm almost regretting it. I really want to get the Matias V60 on Massdrop after seeing people here rave about Alps switches. I'm afraid I can't afford them both.


Alps switches are far better than Cherry if they are in good condition, Matias are still better than Cherry, but Alps are still the best in my opinion.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Alps switches are far better than Cherry if they are in good condition, Matias are still better than Cherry, but Alps are still the best in my opinion.


My friend has an old Apple board with orange alps. Those felt unbelievably heavy. I'd love to try blue alps, but the cheapest I've ever seen a board with them go for was $140, I believe.

I've also got a board free with my Pok3r that's got MEI switches? I'm interested in what they're like. They seem to be some kind of electrocapacitive Frankenstein switches with Cherry stems.


----------



## Blaise170

Oranges are not much heavier than Blues, only around 5cN IIRC. I remember selling my Blue Alps board a couple years ago for $65, then when I bought another it cost me significantly more, but I can't even fathom spending the price people are paying right now.

Also, MEI switches are horrible. They are definitely in the bottom two switch types I've tried, alongside Keytronic foam and foil. They use elastic bands to provide resistance, so it's about equivalent to typing on rubber bands. Also the keycap mount isn't Cherry compatible, it is much closer to Alps SKCC, vintage SMK, and vintage Mitsumi keycap mounts.

On another note, I'm starting a project.


----------



## Amw86

Just starting to look for a new board and my brains exploding...too..many...options, haaalppp what do I pick?!?! haha

All I know so far is....RGB, no macro keys, no numpad haha


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Just starting to look for a new board and my brains exploding...too..many...options, haaalppp what do I pick?!?! haha
> 
> All I know so far is....RGB, no macro keys, no numpad haha


AFAIK, the only TKL board that has RGB is the k65, although I haven't been watching the landscape too closely at the moment. Ducky might be coming out with something soon, and I think there's a Poker RGB in the works of you want something even smaller.


----------



## Mega Man

royal kludge (spelling?) has one too


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> AFAIK, the only TKL board that has RGB is the k65, although I haven't been watching the landscape too closely at the moment. Ducky might be coming out with something soon, and I think there's a Poker RGB in the works of you want something even smaller.


I'm not ruling out anything smaller than TKL, 60% can be in the group too haha

and honestly probably don't care if its RGB, I'll end up looking at some reg led ones, only light I got in the room sometimes besides monitor haha

I may have to wait for the POK3R

the royal kludge looks interesting tho

what is it a Topre clone? was looking at it last week but didn't read into it.

or maybe a CM topre idk

I've been meaning to look into some Alps too.


----------



## Mega Man

rk makes keyboards you can get all sorts of switches installed


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> I'm not ruling out anything smaller than TKL, 60% can be in the group too haha
> 
> and honestly probably don't care if its RGB, I'll end up looking at some reg led ones, only light I got in the room sometimes besides monitor haha
> 
> I may have to wait for the POK3R
> 
> the royal kludge looks interesting tho
> 
> what is it a Topre clone? was looking at it last week but didn't read into it.
> 
> or maybe a CM topre idk
> 
> I've been meaning to look into some Alps too.


Well if you're still interested in the RGB stuff:

RK RC930 TKL RGB Topre clones

RK RG987 TKL RGB MX clones

Corsair K65 TKL RBG MX Reds

Noppoo Lolita Spyder Rainbow TKL RGB MX clones

Rapoo TKL RGB MX clones

E-3LUE K727 TKL RGB MX clones

RK Mini 60% Wired/Wireless RGB Khail Blues


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys,

I have the opportunity to get a Topre RF 88UB ISO FR (I'm French, so the layout won't be a problem) for 150€, including a PBT spacebar.

Do you consider this as a good deal?
Is there anything bad I should know about the board? Is Topre planning to update their RF products anytime soon?

Thanks


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the opportunity to get a Topre RF 88UB ISO FR (I'm French, so the layout won't be a problem) for 150€, including a PBT spacebar.
> 
> Do you consider this as a good deal?
> Is there anything bad I should know about the board? Is Topre planning to update their RF products anytime soon?
> 
> Thanks


Seems like a good deal to me, cheapest I see them around is €245.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Alps switches are far better than Cherry if they are in good condition, Matias are still better than Cherry, but Alps are still the best in my opinion.


What are your thoughts on gaming on the Matias switches (quiet click or click) compared to cherry? I see the V60 on massdrop with the Matias switches and am wondering how that would compare to the pok3r.

The other option I have is the Novatouch tkl as I can get it for about the same price as the pok3r.


----------



## Blaise170

I prefer them especially due to the higher actuation point as it's harder to bottom them out.


----------



## Amw86

how are the Cherry clones holding up?

I heard the Gateron Switch was sexy, not that I can find more than like 1 board with them in it unless you diy


----------



## Jixr

Thats sucky luck. Hopefully your next unit won't have issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> how are the Cherry clones holding up?
> 
> I heard the Gateron Switch was sexy, not that I can find more than like 1 board with them in it unless you diy


just like everything, they are fine, and if you like them great, if not no worries, its all personal preference.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oranges are not much heavier than Blues, only around 5cN IIRC. I remember selling my Blue Alps board a couple years ago for $65, then when I bought another it cost me significantly more, but I can't even fathom spending the price people are paying right now.
> 
> Also, MEI switches are horrible. They are definitely in the bottom two switch types I've tried, alongside Keytronic foam and foil. They use elastic bands to provide resistance, so it's about equivalent to typing on rubber bands. Also the keycap mount isn't Cherry compatible, it is much closer to Alps SKCC, vintage SMK, and vintage Mitsumi keycap mounts.
> 
> On another note, I'm starting a project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this looks serious.







even got out the rework station


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> this looks serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even got out the rework station


I was tired of solder suckers since a lot of times they don't get rid of all the solder in the holes, with a real desoldering gun I can desolder an entire PCB about three times faster and with no mistakes!









I now have about 6 bags of varying switches since I had a bunch of capless keyboards I got in a lot sale for cheap.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> this looks serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even got out the rework station
> 
> 
> 
> I was tired of solder suckers since a lot of times they don't get rid of all the solder in the holes, with a real desoldering gun I can desolder an entire PCB about three times faster and with no mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have about 6 bags of varying switches since I had a bunch of capless keyboards I got in a lot sale for cheap.
Click to expand...

i have seriously considered just buying a cheap chinese rework station from ebay for this reason. i have had good enough results with a sucker, flux, and wick, though. plus it never occurs to me to go buy one until i'm knee-deep in a project


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was tired of solder suckers since a lot of times they don't get rid of all the solder in the holes, with a real desoldering gun I can desolder an entire PCB about three times faster and with no mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have about 6 bags of varying switches since I had a bunch of capless keyboards I got in a lot sale for cheap.


I know what you mean about suckers, I can't stand them. I like to use wick as it normally works wonders for me, but the stuff I have leaves more residue on my boards than I care for and I go through a ton of it. A real pump would be a godsend, but alas, working with my meager college budget is rough.


----------



## Blaise170

My college budget isn't much larger, but $150 for a rework station that I know I'll use, plus whenever I get around to selling my Hakko, it'll be a cheap investment with a lot of consequent return.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My college budget isn't much larger, but $150 for a rework station that I know I'll use, plus whenever I get around to selling my Hakko, it'll be a cheap investment with a lot of consequent return.


Exactly. I think I'm gong to invest in mine after I sell one of my Pok3rs.


----------



## Mrip541

I just picked up a Leopold FC660C with 45g Topres to use at work. Ohhh yeahhhh this is what I've been looking for. When I pulled it out of the box my first thought was there's no way those are full sized keys because It's soo small, but solid and heavy. Feels well made and durable. I underestimated how great the smaller size would be. I have so much more space on my desk. Noise is a big deal in my office and this thing seems more quiet stock than my WASD with o-rings and my k70 with o-rings. I do kind of miss the numpad but I think the space savings is worth it. Definitely going to keep a full 104 key at home but for the office this 660c is just about perfect. The one thing that bothers me a bit is the spacebar takes more force to push down than the other keys which kind of messes with my flow.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I was tired of solder suckers since a lot of times they don't get rid of all the solder in the holes, with a real desoldering gun I can desolder an entire PCB about three times faster and with no mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have about 6 bags of varying switches since I had a bunch of capless keyboards I got in a lot sale for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about suckers, I can't stand them. I like to use wick as it normally works wonders for me, but the stuff I have leaves more residue on my boards than I care for and I go through a ton of it. A real pump would be a godsend, but alas, working with my meager college budget is rough.
Click to expand...

if you dab on a little solder flux first, the wick residue won't burn on to the board and you can clean it off with a little alcohol. this is what i do, anyway


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> if you dab on a little solder flux first, the wick residue won't burn on to the board and you can clean it off with a little alcohol. this is what i do, anyway


Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind!

Unrelated, can anyone tell me what these are? They're on an Ultratec Miniprint 225 which seems to be some kind of "old-school" (at least in this industry) speech to text and vice versa device for phones that I picked up at the local state surplus store. They're linear, maybe 55g (feel about like blues, maybe a bit heavier? The bump in the blues makes it hard to tell.) They're not labeled, and I don't think they're Cherry-made, primarily because of the stem/slider design. Looks like it has Cherry stabs, though. The Miniprint was made in maybe 1999 based on the copyright on the manual, although it's in phenomenal condition if that's the case.




Spoiler: More:



Stabs: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2706036/width/350/height/700%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2706036/width/350/height/700[/IMG[/URL]]

Switch Top:
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2706038/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2706038/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL]

Slider:


Switch Bottom:


Underside of PCB:




Edit: Added a picture of the back of the PCB.


----------



## boredgunner

So I've just come across something interesting and new to me:



Brand new *Cherry ML4100*. I've never used these switches until now. They feel sticky even though they're new, it's just the design. Don't really like them although I do like the loud click-clank sounds they make. They feel far stiffer to me than MX Greens and even the tactile Grey switches.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I've just come across something interesting and new to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new *Cherry ML4100*. I've never used these switches until now. They feel sticky even though they're new, it's just the design. Don't really like them although I do like the loud click-clank sounds they make. They feel far stiffer to me than MX Greens and even the tactile Grey switches.


i have yet to meet anyone who likes cherry ml switches. that layout looks familiar, though...


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I've just come across something interesting and new to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new *Cherry ML4100*. I've never used these switches until now. They feel sticky even though they're new, it's just the design. Don't really like them although I do like the loud click-clank sounds they make. They feel far stiffer to me than MX Greens and even the tactile Grey switches.


Yeah I have found a couple of those boards around work, keys felt sticky on it too.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind!
> 
> Unrelated, can anyone tell me what these are? They're on an Ultratec Miniprint 225 which seems to be some kind of "old-school" (at least in this industry) speech to text and vice versa device for phones that I picked up at the local state surplus store. They're linear, maybe 55g (feel about like blues, maybe a bit heavier? The bump in the blues makes it hard to tell.) They're not labeled, and I don't think they're Cherry-made, primarily because of the stem/slider design. Looks like it has Cherry stabs, though. The Miniprint was made in maybe 1999 based on the copyright on the manual, although it's in phenomenal condition if that's the case.
> 
> Edit: Added a picture of the back of the PCB.


USw LXBY01, also known as Taiwan Jet Axis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I've just come across something interesting and new to me:
> 
> Brand new *Cherry ML4100*. I've never used these switches until now. They feel sticky even though they're new, it's just the design. Don't really like them although I do like the loud click-clank sounds they make. They feel far stiffer to me than MX Greens and even the tactile Grey switches.


They are designed as low profile switches like MEI and Alps SKFS. I like Alps low profile switches the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i have yet to meet anyone who likes cherry ml switches. that layout looks familiar, though...


I actually like them, they feel a bit like clickier scissor switches to me.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i have yet to meet anyone who likes cherry ml switches. that layout looks familiar, though...


What board is that?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> What board is that?


Looks like a TG3 BL82.

Edit: If you want one, there's one for sale on eBay right now for $55 after shipping. Not sure the forum rules on eBay links, though.

Edit 2: Fixed price cause I was wrong.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like a TG3 BL82.
> 
> Edit: If you want one, there's one for sale on eBay right now for $45 after shipping. Not sure the forum rules on eBay links, though.


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like a TG3 BL82.
> 
> Edit: If you want one, there's one for sale on eBay right now for $45 after shipping. Not sure the forum rules on eBay links, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks.
Click to expand...

yup. great little board, made for cop cars. I painted mine beige and threw on some OG Cherry WoB doubleshots. PBT blanks for the odd keys. Matches my current build pretty well. Just wish it was a little heavier... i may have a thicker steel plate made for it

i was wrong, though, the layout doesnt quite match the 4100... is there an MX version? its hard to source caps for the BL82


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> USw LXBY01, also known as Taiwan Jet Axis.


Thanks for the link. I couldn't find much on these switches. Have you heard anything about their durability/longevity in comparison to Cherrys? They feel really nice, but I don't want to have to worry about them dying a couple months down the line if I put them into a project I'm working on, y'know?

Edit: Never mind, it doesn't matter. Apparently the pins are Cherry-compatible so if any of them bite the dust early, I can just swap them with some blacks!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I couldn't find much on these switches. Have you heard anything about their durability/longevity in comparison to Cherrys? They feel really nice, but I don't want to have to worry about them dying a couple months down the line if I put them into a project I'm working on, y'know?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it doesn't matter. Apparently the pins are Cherry-compatible so if any of them bite the dust early, I can just swap them with some blacks!


Yeah they are vintage switches and many still work so I don't think you'll find many problems using them in the long term.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah they are vintage switches and many still work so I don't think you'll find many problems using them in the long term.


Surprisingly, I think they're brand new or darn close to it (in terms of use). I got the board they're attached to, which came wrapped in bubble wrap, in its original box, with all the accessories, etc. totally unopened. Not a bad find for $12, I think.


----------



## connectwise

Does anyone know how to remap keys? I'd like to see if I can remap option key and command key on the left bottom of the keyboard to something else (alt/windows atm, I want it windows, alt).


----------



## Mega Man

only way i know how is to drink lots of beer, fair warning the effect is only temporary !


----------



## cephelix

There's autohotkey. If you were so inclined to make your own scripts though i'm sure you could find a premade one out there in the wilderness that is the internet


----------



## connectwise

Thanks for the reminder. I've used autohotkeys for a while now for gaming and it's a good tool for it. I've learnt to disable win, alt tab, switch alt and windows etc. Cheers.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I've used autohotkeys for a while now for gaming and it's a good tool for it. I've learnt to disable win, alt tab, switch alt and windows etc. Cheers.


Ooo..you gotta teach me. I tried to learn but every time i do my vision gets blurry and i just pass out. It's not so important now but still a nice thing to have


----------



## cephelix

Caved and bought the tai hao sets. To be honest, before I put them on I was regretting the purchase but after that, it's actually not bad. The anti-biosis coating is actually not bad.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caved and bought the tai hao sets. To be honest, before I put them on I was regretting the purchase but after that, it's actually not bad. The anti-biosis coating is actually not bad.


And its pretty easy to remove the coating anyway.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i have yet to meet anyone who likes cherry ml switches. that layout looks familiar, though...


I've used them, thought they were pretty decent. Lubing them eliminates the sticking issue unless you really hit one off center, after that they honestly feel like short-travel MX Browns to me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> And its pretty easy to remove the coating anyway.


Yeah i've heard it too. just use isopropyl alcohol right? though for now there's no need to remove anything.


----------



## Jixr

autohotkey FTW, I have nearly two pages of scripts that I run. its super useful for mapping and you can get pretty deep with it.

If you need help writing out some scripts, let me know.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've used them, thought they were pretty decent. Lubing them eliminates the sticking issue unless you really hit one off center, after that they honestly feel like short-travel MX Browns to me.


I'll lube my ML4100's switches and see how much better it gets. I'm one of few who strongly dislikes MX Browns too.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> autohotkey FTW, I have nearly two pages of scripts that I run. its super useful for mapping and you can get pretty deep with it.
> 
> If you need help writing out some scripts, let me know.


It's very simple for my use. For everyday use there are I'd like to swap left alt and windows key, since this new keyboard has the mac layout and has it backwards. With that you just type
Lalt::Lwin
Lwin::Lalt

For gaming I'd want to disable alt tab and windows key, for that you just type
!tab=return
Lwin=return

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ooo..you gotta teach me. I tried to learn but every time i do my vision gets blurry and i just pass out. It's not so important now but still a nice thing to have


Share some of what you use.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just picked up my HHKB Type-S yesterday. Love it!


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've used them, thought they were pretty decent. Lubing them eliminates the sticking issue unless you really hit one off center, after that they honestly feel like short-travel MX Browns to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lube my ML4100's switches and see how much better it gets. I'm one of few who strongly dislikes MX Browns too.
Click to expand...

like... how strongly? i was also fairly opposed to them, but then i picked up a Das Pro for cheap. After i cleaned it, i lubed just the stabs and put DSA Dolch on it with a PBT spacebar, after some experience now, i feel like browns were designed for typing - not gaming. blues are great for an audial feedback of the actuation point, but i think browns could be just as good with practice.


----------



## Jixr

I'm a brown hater, clears are okay, but browns just are not for me, if the bump was a bit sharper i'd like it, but its just not enough resistance and it rolls on too much. I'd rather have a sharp tick of a bump than a smoother hump to get over.


----------



## DiaSin

Anyone bought one of *these* yet, in any of the switch types? I'm strongly considering it, especially now that the RGB version has launched and the non-rgb one is so cheap. I love the aesthetic overall, and the reviews I've read are all quite glowing.
The horrible bright red keycaps are optional extras, the box they are stored in can be removed from that rail easily, for those just seeing it for the first time and wondering.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Anyone bought one of *these* yet, in any of the switch types? I'm strongly considering it, especially now that the RGB version has launched and the non-rgb one is so cheap. I love the aesthetic overall, and the reviews I've read are all quite glowing.
> The horrible bright red keycaps are optional extras, the box they are stored in can be removed from that rail easily, for those just seeing it for the first time and wondering.


It looks like a gamer gimmick to me, but as a gaming keyboard, yes it should be alright. It would also give you a good chance to try out browns for yourself.


----------



## Jixr

if you love the way it looks, then go for it, but as far as a price/quality, i doubt its going to be up there with some of the other bang for the buck kings.

Also, this evening i'm going to get you guys some photos of my lightsaver/rs3/zz97/whateveritscalled up. I feel bad that i've been so busy lately i've only put maybe 3 hours on it, but man its an amazing board now. Love the thing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> like... how strongly? i was also fairly opposed to them, but then i picked up a Das Pro for cheap. After i cleaned it, i lubed just the stabs and put DSA Dolch on it with a PBT spacebar, after some experience now, i feel like browns were designed for typing - not gaming. blues are great for an audial feedback of the actuation point, but i think browns could be just as good with practice.


I just feel the tactility of Browns is too light to be useful, so I don't like it for typing, and I don't like any tactility for gaming so it loses in both areas for me. I favor MX Clear for typing although I wish it was clicky.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> It looks like a gamer gimmick to me, but as a gaming keyboard, yes it should be alright. It would also give you a good chance to try out browns for yourself.


I was actually thinking more of buying it with Blues, the brown one is just the first one on google when i pulled it up. Ideally I would buy a keyboard with MX Clears, but its hard to find a decent one of those for a sane price, and I don't think there are ANY of those with proper media controls, which I find myself wanting now that I am using good headphones and my interface for output, and no longer have a volume control on my earcup like I did with my logitech headset. I think I'm too heavy of a typist to use browns, not to mention I'm used to this old AT101W which has a massively higher weight to the switches than browns.

Edit: Ok.. I'm SERIOUSLY considering this right now.. I'm used to a heavy switch so a black would be a good fit for me probably.. anyone see any major cons in this at this price? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823567003

Edit 2: Ok, the heck with it. I ordered it.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> like... how strongly? i was also fairly opposed to them, but then i picked up a Das Pro for cheap. After i cleaned it, i lubed just the stabs and put DSA Dolch on it with a PBT spacebar, after some experience now, i feel like browns were designed for typing - not gaming. blues are great for an audial feedback of the actuation point, but i think browns could be just as good with practice.
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel the tactility of Browns is too light to be useful, so I don't like it for typing, and I don't like any tactility for gaming so it loses in both areas for me. I favor MX Clear for typing although I wish it was clicky.
Click to expand...

this is what i am missing. never typed on clears. it will be months before i get my zealios and install them...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> this is what i am missing. never typed on clears. it will be months before i get my zealios and install them...


Greens are my second favorite for typing, then Blues. I've tried Buckling Springs but that was a while ago and I didn't really evaluate them.


----------



## Blaise170

I've tried so many switches at this point that it's difficult to really pick favorites but here is where I'd list them based on a full keyboard (not individual switches):


Alps SKCM Blue
Alps SKCM Orange
SMK Blue
Alps SKCM Salmon
Alps SKCM Black
Matias Quiet Linear
Matias Click
Buckling Spring
Alps LP
Cherry MX Green
Alps SKCC Green


----------



## timerwin63

I'm not a huge fan of my blues as of right now. On my particular switches, there's a bunch of variance in the sound of the click, which I find rather annoying. Maybe it's just because mine are older and slightly used, but some of the switches don't even click at times. My "tab" and "w" keys are pretty big culprits of not clicking. Normally it's if I don't hit a switch dead center, but other times they just don't work.

MX Clears are my favorite, orange Alps would be a clean second if they were just a touch lighter (or maybe lubed), these Taiwan Jet Axis third, buckling springs fourth, MX Browns fifth, and MX Reds sit dead last. I'd love to try more Alps switches, as well as Gaterons (I've got Gateron Blues coming with my White Fox), MX Blacks, and some 67g Zealios. Topre is also on the list, but it's a bit further off due to cost.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So judging from your post, the Pok3r of yours with clears won't be the pok3r you'll sell


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So judging from your post, the Pok3r of yours with clears won't be the pok3r you'll sell


Actually, I think I'll end up holding on to both of them for a while and use one of them to try different switches until I find the ones I like. I certainly won't be leaving the Blues on the one I have now, though.


----------



## connectwise

I think I agree that matias and alps are better than mx cherries. I'm still getting used to this matias mini pro and it's quite nice. It's also very very different than the topres.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Have had the chance to really use my poseidon Z RGB and must say for the price it`s incredible value, and lights look ballin


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Have had the chance to really use my poseidon Z RGB and must say for the price it`s incredible value, and lights look ballin


ThermalFake Though...


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I dont really notice a difference vs 3 of cherry mx boards ive had, and it has a 5 year warranty so I dont really care


----------



## Mega Man

it is personal pref, some people dont like using companies products whose designs take from other peoples designs - some dont mind,

although i have a def. pref, i tried to word this as neutral as i could, i hope i succeeded


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> yup. great little board, made for cop cars. I painted mine beige and threw on some OG Cherry WoB doubleshots. PBT blanks for the odd keys. Matches my current build pretty well. Just wish it was a little heavier... i may have a thicker steel plate made for it
> 
> i was wrong, though, the layout doesnt quite match the 4100... is there an MX version? its hard to source caps for the BL82


I like the layout. Dedicated f keys, tilde, pgup pgdn, directional keys, 60 size, non-clicky keys. Seems harder to find than it should be. Other similar options I've found are MK MK84, Matias FK303, and Deck 82.

edit - I'm a keyboard noob. Apparently this is a fairly standard 75% layout. Learn something new every day.


----------



## pez

What's the issue with the Poseidon Z RGB board? Kinda happy to see they used Cherry MX switches again and the one Kalih Blue one I have is holding up wonderfully after a year of HEAVY use.


----------



## kgtuning

I bought my first mechanical keyboard the other day, should be delivered today. Coolermaster QFR.


----------



## Blaise170

The QFR is a good choice for your first board. You should like it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's the issue with the Poseidon Z RGB board? Kinda happy to see they used Cherry MX switches again and the one Kalih Blue one I have is holding up wonderfully after a year of HEAVY use.


Nothing wrong with the keyboard, I just rather dislike the company.


----------



## timerwin63

So, when I got my second Pok3r, I got another board with it for just the cost of shipping. I didn't think much of it, but then I remembered hearing about vintage switches and decided to look more into it. The board is a WYSE 900023-01 terminal board with MX Blacks. The case is marked 1985 internally. I don't know how to tell the difference between regular and vintage switches, or when Cherry supposedly changed materials. After cleaning the board up, though, it types like a dream. It's a pretty neat form factor, too.



Edit: Not my picture, but it's the best one I could find of the board.


----------



## Blaise170

Pretty sure that's a WYSE ASCII but don't quote me on that. I've had a few of those that I stole the vintage blacks out of but it does have a really nice form factor. If I were to ever find them cheaply enough again, I'd get one and convert to USB, switch swap for something like Blues or Greens.


----------



## timerwin63

For the cost, I could do just about whatever I want to it. I think I spent $18 on it? The blacks feel great, but I wasn't sure whether they were vintage or not. The form factor is neat, a lot like my chosen White Fox layout. I think i'm going to hold onto it and convert it to USB, at least until the Fox gets here in May.


----------



## Mrip541

I just dental band modded my Leopold 660C. I'd give it 4.5/5 stars. It definitely changed the feel but I like it. The greatest resistance is at the top of the switch so the bands slightly depressing the keys make them feel lighter and I can feel less of a bump. I would describe the feeling as the way browns should feel and sound but don't. Slight bump at the top but smooth, with a satisfying but quiet thock sound. Like closing the door of a luxury car v. a Civic. More resistance than browns but less than the stock 45g topres. At work I've been worried that my typing may bother others, particularly when I'm wearing headphones and can't hear myself type. After this mod I can type without fear. It's as close to silent as you're going to get.

The .5 star minus is due to the "f" key not sounding the same as the other keys. Every letter key sounds exactly the same except f which is still giving a sharper click sound on upstroke almost like I forgot to band that one slider. However, the key height is the same as the others so there has to be a band on it. My thought is that the sound comes from the switch itself clicking against the mounting plate, as if the way it's mounted leaves a little wiggle room.

Couple notes about the banding process. I used 1/8" medium bands. It was even more tedious than anticipated. There are a million screws and the bands are way too small to easily slip over the sliders. I put each band on the tip of needle nosed pliers to expand it and then place it on the slider. I also noticed that the switches are numbered between 2-4 and each internal slider has a matching number. As far as I can tell every switch and slider is identical. I mixed the sliders around with no problems.

Bottom line is that this is easily my favorite now compared to my Das 4 with browns, WASD with browns, and K70 with reds.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The QFR is a good choice for your first board. You should like it.


Just came in.. I really like it so far.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just came in.. I really like it so far.


It was the first mechanical keyboard for many of us, me included. Set the bar high!


----------



## Blaise170

Heh, my first was one of those Tt Poseidon Zs... Then a Ducky... Then a Chicony... Then... Well let's just say I have 30+ keyboards at this point.


----------



## DiaSin

So.. I ordered one of *these* as my first cherry-based board (currently using a dell AT101W with Black Alps) but as soon as I ordered it it switched to sold out status, meaning the friend that found the deal couldn't get one for himself after I ordered mine. Problem is.. Its been stuck on packaging status ever since I ordered it about 24 hours ago. I'm worried I actually ordered mine a split second after it sold out and it still went through.


----------



## Blaise170

I'd be surprised if those are genuine Cherry switches. Was it a flash deal or something? Modern Cherry board usually run a $80 minimum.

Also, I love my black Alps but I'm not a fan of Cherry Blacks. I like linear switches but Cherry didn't do linear very well in my opinion.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It was the first mechanical keyboard for many of us, me included. Set the bar high!


I've been trying to justify buying a mechanical keyboard for so long... Now that I have one I can't believe I waited so long. Lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'd be surprised if those are genuine Cherry switches. Was it a flash deal or something? Modern Cherry board usually run a $80 minimum.
> 
> Also, I love my black Alps but I'm not a fan of Cherry Blacks. I like linear switches but Cherry didn't do linear very well in my opinion.


According to the old massdrop page from when it first launched its real cherry switches.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cougar-attack-2

I really want a board with MX Clears, those seem to be the closest possible match to the Black Alps I love so much, but getting one of those thats decent (I don't count the Code, its WAY too plain) is massively out of my price range. I almost ordered the one with MX Blues, but I really wanted a heavier switch than that, decided to give MX Black a shot, the descriptions of the function of blacks make it sound like they would be a better inbetween mix of good for gaming and good for typing.

Edit: @Blaise170, as someone else who likes the Black Alps, do you like MX Blues or are they too light compared to the Alps? Also, yes, the Cougar board was on sale, nearly half price.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm not a fan of any Cherry switch tbh. I like Blues, maybe prefer greens though. In any case, I prefer Alps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's the issue with the Poseidon Z RGB board? Kinda happy to see they used Cherry MX switches again and the one Kalih Blue one I have is holding up wonderfully after a year of HEAVY use.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the keyboard, I just rather dislike the company.
Click to expand...

Very well said


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm not a fan of any Cherry switch tbh. I like Blues, maybe prefer greens though. In any case, I prefer Alps.


Too bad there are no modern boards with black alps.. I know Matias still makes one, but its that weird old mac layout with something (cant remember what) on the righthand side of the board in the wrong place.If it turns out I don't like the MX Blacks I'll just give in and buy a Soarer's Converter for my AT101W and buy the paint for the modding project I've been putting off for ages with this thing. I've had a set of black key caps in my drawer for like 3 months now. I just need the plastidip camo green paint so I can make the shell match my PC case.


----------



## Deeptek

Zealios 65G switches incoming


----------



## timerwin63

For you Alps fans, how do you feel about old-school SKCM Whites? I found a Positive-branded Acer 6011 selling for $15 + S&H that seems to be in really nice condition. I'm a bit worried about such a heavy spring, though. Is there a way to lighten Alps switches similar to Cherrys? I assume springs aren't exactly readily available for them, unfortunately.


----------



## connectwise

I feel that with the new alps matias keyboard my WPM has decreased from over 100 average to below 80 average. Topre makes me type pretty quick, matias, not so much.


----------



## Blaise170

Whites are probably my least favorite Alps switch out of the ones I've tried. Still, $15+SH is a great price if you are interested in Alps.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Whites are probably my least favorite Alps switch out of the ones I've tried. Still, $15+SH is a great price if you are interested in Alps.


I noticed a little while back that you listed Blues as your favorite Alps switch, and I know that whites were the successor to them. I was also under the impression that they were structurally identical. What is it that makes your impressions of them so different?


----------



## Blaise170

They aren't quite identical, there are some small changes to the internal design. They are a bit heavier and rougher in my opinion, and no one knows quite what makes Blues so much smoother. It is currently theorized that it has to do with the factory lube process, as dry lubricant can be found on Blue sliders.


----------



## kgtuning

Just out of curiosity.. Can you buy and build something like a vortex keyboard? I.e. buy a case, switches, plate, PCB etc. I'm sure the cost would be quite high but just curious.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Strange, I got an email notification from massdrop about the Infinity 60% keyboard kit. That might be interesting if I were to build a 60% keyboard.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Strange, I got an email notification from massdrop about the Infinity 60% keyboard kit. That might be interesting if I were to build a 60% keyboard.


I almost highly suggest against it these days lol.
I built one, about 60% regret it. ( badump psh )

on the same note, anyone know where to find keycaps for the infinity keyboard?


----------



## timerwin63

I might get an infinity just for the aluminum case you can get with it. Drop one if my Pok3rs in that, then get some Alps switches and make myself yet another 60%.

I _really_ like that aluminum case. It's a shame I wouldn't use the board at all, so dropping $155 on it would be insane. Anyone know of a case that's similar? I know there a couple aluminum cases on the market, but I think I'm in an apparent minority that hates flat cases and "add-on" feet.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Strange, I got an email notification from massdrop about the Infinity 60% keyboard kit. That might be interesting if I were to build a 60% keyboard.


hope they have resolved all of the manufacturing/design defects. just sold my V1, and good riddance. stabilizers would not fit in the plate, firmware is unwieldy and hard to navigate - although, once you figure it out, it seems to work fine. It was a great idea from the community that massdrop tried to do themselves. it was a poor compromise

imho, this is not the kit to build your own 60%. Get a GON or a GH60 or a FaceW. Massdrop should not be in the business of selling kits...


----------



## Mrip541

Last night my K70 went crazy. I was playing GTA V and had just spied a Zentorno out in the wild for the first time. I had to have it. As I approached, my keys suddenly started doing strange things.

Directions switched, some keys didn't work, the menu was scrolling continuously, number keys switched to symbols. I alt tabbed and opened a blank word doc. The board was spamming the same series of keys, as if it was being pasted in again and again. It was something random like bry664?8dscd** over and over and over. Unplugged the board and back in. Still going crazy. Restarted. Didn't fix. Plugged in a different board. fixed. Restarted and plugged the K70 back in. Started spamming again. Plugged my Chroma straight into a mobo USB port rather than the one on the K70. Still spamming.

I then realized I had the mouse's wireless turned on even though I was using it wired. Turned it off. That seems to have fixed it. My system wifi was disabled. How could the mouse affect my keyboard like that? Is it just a coincidence and my K70 is dying?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Can you buy and build something like a vortex keyboard? I.e. buy a case, switches, plate, PCB etc. I'm sure the cost would be quite high but just curious.


Absolutely you can. Lots of different layouts and stuff to choose from, but yeah, its not going to be cheap ( cheapest budget build thats full custom still, would run about $300+ )


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> hope they have resolved all of the manufacturing/design defects. just sold my V1, and good riddance. stabilizers would not fit in the plate, firmware is unwieldy and hard to navigate - although, once you figure it out, it seems to work fine. It was a great idea from the community that massdrop tried to do themselves. it was a poor compromise
> 
> imho, this is not the kit to build your own 60%. Get a GON or a GH60 or a FaceW. Massdrop should not be in the business of selling kits...


Stabalizers........ everything but the spacebar is fine. Where did you sell it to? also, that GON faceplate is expensive as hell! 200 bucks LOL the pcb is 60 bucks in comparison.

an acrylic set on there is actually a good price, I think 200 after all and said? 80 + 42 + 60 + 40-70 for a TKL


----------



## kyismaster

actually, I take that back about the infinity 60%, I just fixed my spacebar alignment, now the keyboard works perfectly.









Now time to sell it so that I can finally have a keyboard with legends on the keys?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Absolutely you can. Lots of different layouts and stuff to choose from, but yeah, its not going to be cheap ( cheapest budget build thats full custom still, would run about $300+ )


Interesting. I think it'd be fun to build one. Hmm could you PM me a few links for parts?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Interesting. I think it'd be fun to build one. Hmm could you PM me a few links for parts?


Well, unfortunately there is no one stop shop, depending on what kind of layout you want, you may have to grab bits from different places, and/or sign up to a group buy for something more premium ( milled alum cases, custom keycaps, etc ) and while the cool stuff is usually GB only, it sure can take some time ( year+ ) to get everything together.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, unfortunately there is no one stop shop, depending on what kind of layout you want, you may have to grab bits from different places, and/or sign up to a group buy for something more premium ( milled alum cases, custom keycaps, etc ) and while the cool stuff is usually GB only, it sure can take some time ( year+ ) to get everything together.


Wow, that's a long time. Lol okay I guess I don't need to build a custom one that bad, well at least not yet. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Wow, that's a long time. Lol okay I guess I don't need to build a custom one that bad, well at least not yet. Thanks for the information.


yeah, a custom keyboard through a group buy, something thats fully programable and has a nice metal case usually takes a year if not longer due to the manufacturing process.
Most of the super cool stuff is made to order, and is too expensive for a shop to try and keep in stock constantly.

Though making a 60% custom is going to be the cheapest/fastest way to build, if you like that layout. Custom cases are plentiful, lots of PCB's to choose from, and other little neat things you can do to them.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, a custom keyboard through a group buy, something thats fully programable and has a nice metal case usually takes a year if not longer due to the manufacturing process.
> Most of the super cool stuff is made to order, and is too expensive for a shop to try and keep in stock constantly.
> 
> Though making a 60% custom is going to be the cheapest/fastest way to build, if you like that layout. Custom cases are plentiful, lots of PCB's to choose from, and other little neat things you can do to them.


Maybe I'll do that. Custom 60% would be pretty fun.

Edit: do you have a recommendation of 60% parts? PCB and/or plate specifically. Please and thank you!


----------



## Blaise170

Someone on Deskthority suggested buying this old laptop. And I actually got something really nice for a change! Keyboard has the Dolch type coloring to it (unfortunately seems pad-print) but it has *dark* Cherry MX Blues (these things feel 1000x nicer than modern switches) with amber Omron switches for the mods! This thing is very interesting.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Someone on Deskthority suggested buying this old laptop. And I actually got something really nice for a change! Keyboard has the Dolch type coloring to it (unfortunately seems pad-print) but it has *dark* Cherry MX Blues (these things feel 1000x nicer than modern switches) with amber Omron switches for the mods! This thing is very interesting.


I saw that listing and was really sad when I noticed it had already been bought. I'm now insanely jealous... Nice catch, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Though making a 60% custom is going to be the cheapest/fastest way to build, if you like that layout. *Custom cases are plentiful*, lots of PCB's to choose from, and other little neat things you can do to them.


Jixr, do you have any suggestions for "sculpted" aluminum cases that you might know about? I don't know another word for it, but something like Massdrop's case:



I can't find anything readily available that isn't flat like a Tex case are the MD case through an Infinity kit or this piece of work that's listed in a GH classified for $250...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I saw this listing and was really sad when I noticed it had already been bought. I'm now insanely jealous... Nice catch, though.
> Jixr, do you have any suggestions for "sculpted" aluminum cases that you might know about? I don't know another word for it, but something like Massdrop's case:
> 
> I can't find anything readily available that isn't flat like a Tex case are the MD case through an Infinity kit or this piece of work that's listed in a GH classified for $250...


Umm yeah that's what I'm talking about. Nice.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I saw that listing and was really sad when I noticed it had already been bought. I'm now insanely jealous... Nice catch, though.
> Jixr, do you have any suggestions for "sculpted" aluminum cases that you might know about? I don't know another word for it, but something like Massdrop's case:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find anything readily available that isn't flat like a Tex case are the MD case through an Infinity kit or this piece of work that's listed in a GH classified for $250...


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/60-keyboard-case

it was about 99 dollars plus shipping.

you could opt to get it CNC'd yourself

if you are desperate enough to buy from china and order in Chinese then:

http://world.taobao.com/item/40921762675.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2013.1.20141001.2.x8UaeN&scm=1007.10115.2077.i41269469055&pvid=8abee3df-1d33-4d54-b70b-2a31c0322379


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/60-keyboard-case
> 
> it was about 99 dollars plus shipping.
> 
> you could opt to get it CNC'd yourself
> 
> if you are desperate enough to buy from china and order in Chinese then:
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/40921762675.htm?fromSite=main&spm=2013.1.20141001.2.x8UaeN&scm=1007.10115.2077.i41269469055&pvid=8abee3df-1d33-4d54-b70b-2a31c0322379


Thanks for the taobao link! I knew it dropped on MD recently, but at the time I had no money and I really don't want to wait for it to drop again because I know how long it can take for them to get stuff rolling again. I'd actually love to get a custom case machined, but where I live, stuff like that costs a ton of money and there aren't that many options, so it's not ideal with my current budget.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks for the taobao link! I knew it dropped on MD recently, but at the time I had no money and I really don't want to wait for it to drop again because I know how long it can take for them to get stuff rolling again. I'd actually love to get a custom case machined, but where I live, stuff like that costs a ton of money and there aren't that many options, so it's not ideal with my current budget.


no problem, a few other places i think carried it for a short while, but i dunno where anymore.


----------



## timerwin63

Well, after browsing taobao for a little while, I think I'm in love. I'm really sad that it's not available in the color I want it in, though... That deep grey color is gorgeous....


----------



## Sedici

Well. I finally decided to get my first mechanical keyboard after using my trusty Logitech S510 forever.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Anybody have any experience with the CM Storm Mech?


----------



## benjamen50

Anyone know where I could get the four extra light blue PBT key caps?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Anyone know where I could get the four extra light blue PBT key caps?


What type of caps are they? DSA or SA?

http://pimpmykeyboard.com/sa-1-space-pack-of-10/
http://pimpmykeyboard.com/dcs-1-space-pack-of-10/

These might work, they're blanks, but...


----------



## benjamen50

Whats DSA / SA? All I know is that I bought it off some seller from eBay..

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/-/281843355550?roken=cUgayN


----------



## Mrip541

There are a couple keys on my 660C that have a very slight buzz if you hit them just right. I've read that this is due to a slight alignment issue with the spring and the dome, and it's considered to be within the normal tolerance range. It's my understanding that you can fix this by re-aligning the spring or even just rotating it. The problem is that taking this thing apart is a huge pain and I see myself probably messing up more switches than I fix. Has anyone had success making their topre board "perfect"? Think it's worth it to try and fix? Considering how much $ I paid I kind of expected it to be perfect out of the box but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Whats DSA / SA? All I know is that I bought it off some seller from eBay..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/-/281843355550?roken=cUgayN


Keycap shapes, basically. The seller lists these as being Ducky and Cherry, which are DCS (Cherry isn't exactly DCS, but close enough), which means you want to track down DCS keycaps if you want them to match the shape what ya got. That second link should work, but I can't guarantee the colors will perfectly match, being from different manufacturers.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the CM Storm Mech?


I have it! do you had an specific doubt or only want a little review?

In first, it is huge and heavy! if you had a small desktop it's gonna be dificult to use it, other than that is very confortable and you can remove the aluminum piece for cleaning or modd it, it's great when after a couple of moths you wash the aluminum with dish soap and it looks like new again ^^.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Anybody have any experience with the CM Storm Mech?


Which one? It's a brand with various products like the Quickfire, the Trigger Z etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Which one? It's a brand with various products like the Quickfire, the Trigger Z etc.


They actually have an ugly keyboard called the MECH, that's what he's referring to:

http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/mech/

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They actually have an ugly keyboard called the MECH, that's what he's referring to:
> 
> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/mech/
> 
> Not my cup of tea.


If only they'd do a Quickfire with the aluminum case, I'd buy one. Nice and clean look with reliability of a Quickfire...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Well. I finally decided to get my first mechanical keyboard after using my trusty Logitech S510 forever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I remember seeing that on Reddit the other day.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> If only they'd do a Quickfire with the aluminum case, I'd buy one. Nice and clean look with reliability of a Quickfire...


a filco and vortex case yo.
( though i'm not sure if they still make those cases )


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a filco and vortex case yo.
> ( though i'm not sure if they still make those cases )


QFR in a Filco or vortex case? I'd love to see that...

Edit: sorry to ask so many questions... How are the phantom PCBs on mechanicalkeyboard?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> QFR in a Filco or vortex case? I'd love to see that...
> 
> Edit: sorry to ask so many questions... How are the phantom PCBs on mechanicalkeyboard?


Its all good, questions are always welcome, and lots of people here have good info.

The filco and QFR are basically the same exact keyboard, the only external difference being the filco badge and the filco has indicator leds above the arrow cluster.
The vortex cases that are meant for filcos can fit a qfr pcb/plate, and with basic wiring exp. you can add indicator lights to the case. If i ever decide to build up a TLK that would be the route i'd go if I could find a case. ( but the layout isn't for me )

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=212

Phantoms are good, popular and cheap, wouldn't be a bad choice at all.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its all good, questions are always welcome, and lots of people here have good info.
> 
> The filco and QFR are basically the same exact keyboard, the only external difference being the filco badge and the filco has indicator leds above the arrow cluster.
> The vortex cases that are meant for filcos can fit a qfr pcb/plate, and with basic wiring exp. you can add indicator lights to the case. If i ever decide to build up a TLK that would be the route i'd go if I could find a case. ( but the layout isn't for me )
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=212
> 
> Phantoms are good, popular and cheap, wouldn't be a bad choice at all.


I was just looking at that case. I really like the tkl but would like to try a 60% too.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> QFR in a Filco or vortex case? I'd love to see that...
> 
> Edit: sorry to ask so many questions... How are the phantom PCBs on mechanicalkeyboard?


Keep in mind the Phantom doesn't have LED support, so if you're looking for that, it might not be the PCB for you. It is a pretty good choice otherwise, though. As for TKL vs 60%, I personally prefer 60, but I also think that for a lot of people, the step is a bit too much compromise.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Keep in mind the Phantom doesn't have LED support, so if you're looking for that, it might not be the PCB for you. It is a pretty good choice otherwise, though. As for TKL vs 60%, I personally prefer 60, but I also think that for a lot of people, the step is a bit too much compromise.


Not really an LED fan, so no worries. Yeah 60% may be too much for me but I'm not sure. A tkl is my favorite right now.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I have it! do you had an specific doubt or only want a little review?
> 
> In first, it is huge and heavy! if you had a small desktop it's gonna be dificult to use it, other than that is very confortable and you can remove the aluminum piece for cleaning or modd it, it's great when after a couple of moths you wash the aluminum with dish soap and it looks like new again ^^.


No build quality issues or anything like that?


----------



## xg4m3

Don't know where else to ask, so i'm going to ask here.
After some research i decided to get K70 or K70 RGB. Maybe G810 if it wont take too long to come to the stores where i am.

Now, looking at the Corsairs website i don't see anything about Macro's on normal K70, while for RGB version it clearly states: "Assign macros to any key". Does that mean that normal K70 doesnt support macro's?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> No build quality issues or anything like that?


Oh, no! is very well built and all the materials feels great, maybe the only detail is a little sector of glossy finish on the whirstrest (the logo part) is susceptible to scratches, but it don't look cheap, all the keyboard feels and looks great.

It had a built in 2 port USB 3.0 hub, this maybe is the weak point, as is USB 3.0 it doesn't being recognized during Post and you can´t enter to bios unless you change it to a USB 2.0 port, and if you are copiying huge amounts of data though this ports in some times you can have a little lag when typing, but if you use the ports to read documents, music even movies you will not have problems.

I can't tell anything about the built in soundcard, I've never used it.

The software is acceptable it can be better, but is not bad.


----------



## Badwrench

The least expensive way to build a full custom %60:

Satan GH60 pcb This one is nice since it already has the firmware flashed and all the smd stuff soldered. Just build and fire it up.









%60 universal plate It says it's steel, but I would put $$ on aluminum. Not a bad thing, steel is just heavier and gives a more solid feel.

%60 Cast aluminum case. A nice basic little case in your choice of color.

Cherry mx Clears (ready to be modded - you will need to open them anyways to remove the diodes). He also has 2U stabilzers as well. See note below about the 6.25x stabilizers he has.

62G Gold Springs (they have a bunch of different weights, but the 62G is the most popular to put in the cherry clears).

*The only thing you would need to source would be a 6.25x or 7x pcb mount stabilizer with a straight wire. Mechanicalkeyboards.com and Heroinbob only have the bent wire style which is incompatible with a plate.*

This will total about $200. You will still need keycaps and leds of your choice as well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Whats DSA / SA? All I know is that I bought it off some seller from eBay..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/-/281843355550?roken=cUgayN












The more you know.


----------



## connectwise

Quite interesting.

New alps matias mini pro tactile, already one key cap gets stuck, key presses sometimes don't register and lags.. : /


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quite interesting.
> 
> New alps matias mini pro tactile, already one key cap gets stuck, key presses sometimes don't register and lags.. : /


Sounds defective, I haven't heard many problems with Matias boards.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> The least expensive way to build a full custom %60:
> 
> Satan GH60 pcb This one is nice since it already has the firmware flashed and all the smd stuff soldered. Just build and fire it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %60 universal plate It says it's steel, but I would put $$ on aluminum. Not a bad thing, steel is just heavier and gives a more solid feel.
> 
> %60 Cast aluminum case. A nice basic little case in your choice of color.
> 
> Cherry mx Clears (ready to be modded - you will need to open them anyways to remove the diodes). He also has 2U stabilzers as well. See note below about the 6.25x stabilizers he has.
> 
> 62G Gold Springs (they have a bunch of different weights, but the 62G is the most popular to put in the cherry clears).
> 
> *The only thing you would need to source would be a 6.25x or 7x pcb mount stabilizer with a straight wire. Mechanicalkeyboards.com and Heroinbob only have the bent wire style which is incompatible with a plate.*
> 
> This will total about $200. You will still need keycaps and leds of your choice as well.


... You guys make me want to spend money.. Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you know.


Learn something new everyday here.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

So I currently have a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (2012) and I'm looking to upgrade but I know very little about mechanical keyboard brands or trends, is there a specific 'best brand,' or best manufacturer.. I'm very weary of mechanical keyboards because of all the "GAMER" stuff which typically isn't the best option/inflates the price of the product, but I'm just unaware of where to look for a good, reliable brand/if I could build my own/etc. etc.

If I'm asking in the wrong place please feel free to point me in the right direction and I'll delete the post, thanks


----------



## Blaise170

Depends on what you want. There is no best brand even though some are better than others. So you want Topre, Cherry, Alps? Linear, tactile, clicky? Answer depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> So I currently have a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (2012) and I'm looking to upgrade but I know very little about mechanical keyboard brands or trends, is there a specific 'best brand,' or best manufacturer.. I'm very weary of mechanical keyboards because of all the "GAMER" stuff which typically isn't the best option/inflates the price of the product, but I'm just unaware of where to look for a good, reliable brand/if I could build my own/etc. etc.
> 
> If I'm asking in the wrong place please feel free to point me in the right direction and I'll delete the post, thanks


It would be nice to know what you are looking for- LED backlighting (RGB or otherwise), preference of mechanical switch, warranty/customer service, macro keys, per key programming, programming software etc.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Depends on what you want. There is no best brand even though some are better than others. So you want Topre, Cherry, Alps? Linear, tactile, clicky? Answer depends on a lot of factors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It would be nice to know what you are looking for- LED backlighting (RGB or otherwise), preference of mechanical switch, warranty/customer service, macro keys, per key programming, programming software etc.


Well, unfortunately I've only ever experienced Cherry MX blues and rubber dome.
LED/RBG/Warranty/Macro keys/software suites included with the keyboard are unimportant, I don't mind if a keyboard has them but they're not necessarily a preference.

It's hard to say what I want because my knowledge of mechanical keyboards and keyboards in general is so limited I really don't know what I want, if that makes any sense


----------



## VSG

If possible, go try some at a retail store. Who knows- you may find something you like then and there also.


----------



## pez

If you have a Best Buy around (I don't have Microcenters here in the East), they normally have a Corsair, Logitech and Razer board on display. The Razer boards have moved on from MX Cherry Blues and gone with an in-house switch, but it might be worth a shot to try out, especially if you actually like your Razer board. I still have my 2013 and it's still sound. Slightly better build than the original I had (2012, glossy). However, the Corsiar board they would have on display would most likely be the K65 RGB or the Strafe RGB that both feature reds (at least on display). That will give you a general idea if you like linear switches. I personally don't like them for typing, but are great for gaming. And then the Logitech board normally on display is the G710+ with MX Browns. Of course all of this is contingent on the fact you are even in the US







.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

I bought a Cherry MX key switch tester off amazon for eight bucks.
It has Cherry MX blues, greens, reds, browns, blacks, and clears.
Although i know there's more than just cherry switches, i suppose this is a start.
Thanks for all the help, it's much appreciated


----------



## CSCoder4ever

If I get my way, I want a clicky matias 60% keyboard next.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> If I get my way, I want a clicky matias 60% keyboard next.


But you don't get your way


----------



## Blaise170

I'm planning on selling my V60 soon with Blue Alps... I'm thinking of taking advantage of the massive SKCM Blue inflation right now.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Its all good, questions are always welcome, and lots of people here have good info.
> 
> The filco and QFR are basically the same exact keyboard, the only external difference being the filco badge and the filco has indicator leds above the arrow cluster.
> The vortex cases that are meant for filcos can fit a qfr pcb/plate, and with basic wiring exp. you can add indicator lights to the case. If i ever decide to build up a TLK that would be the route i'd go if I could find a case. ( but the layout isn't for me )
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=212
> 
> Phantoms are good, popular and cheap, wouldn't be a bad choice at all.


I would love an aluminum case for my Filco, I just don't use a TKL variant.


----------



## kgtuning

Good lord, this thread is killing me. I could easily spend so much money.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm planning on selling my V60 soon with Blue Alps... I'm thinking of taking advantage of the massive SKCM Blue inflation right now.


There's a chance I'd be willing to buy it, despite what would probably be a slightly ridiculous cost. I'd love too get my hands on some click Alps, but most people have been telling me to steer clear of SKCM Whites...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Good lord, this thread is killing me. I could easily spend so much money.


I just dropped $380ish (that doesn't even include shipping) on Taobao for new board parts yesterday. Two cases, two alu plates, a _purple_ pcb (so excited about that one), and a big handful of MX Greens I'm lookin to put some 62g springs in.

Oh, and a Gen 1 (better case, IMO) run of one of these beauties with a gorgeous purple anodized case. Only $200, too, which is a steal considering they originally went for ~$300 and there aren't that many of them out there.

As it stands, though, I'm dropping way too much money on boards and I'm gonna have to start selling some off soon. I can't decide whether I want to sell my Pok3r with the Clears or the one with my black-spring Blues, though. I love them both so much....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There's a chance I'd be willing to buy it, despite what would probably be a slightly ridiculous cost. I'd love too get my hands on some click Alps, but most people have been telling me to steer clear of SKCM Whites...
> I just dropped $380ish (that doesn't even include shipping) on Taobao for new board parts yesterday. Two cases, two alu plates, a _purple_ pcb (so excited about that one), and a big handful of MX Greens I'm lookin to put some 62g springs in.
> 
> Oh, and a Gen 1 (better case, IMO) run of one of these beauties with a gorgeous purple anodized case. Only $200, too, which is a steal considering they originally went for ~$300 and there aren't that many of them out there.
> 
> As it stands, though, I'm dropping way too much money on boards and I'm gonna have to start selling some off soon. I can't decide whether I want to sell my Pok3r with the Clears or the one with my black-spring Blues, though. I love them both so much....


I've been mulling over a poker, building a 60% from the ground up and looking a new switches... All while I just dropped money on another 560 radiator, two gtx 970's and parts for my daughter's rig... I understand your pain.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Good lord, this thread is killing me. I could easily spend so much money.


Haha... This is the month of February for me.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Octagon V2 and a couple keysets have blown my budget for a while...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Haha... This is the month of February for me.


Those prices are in yen, not yuan, right? I mean, either way, that's a TON of money, but like..... If it's yuan, we're talking about _~$15,000_. In yen it's "only" ~$850. (Which is still ridiculous, mind you.) And hey, if you ever want to make some of that back, that laptop you've got with the vintage MX Blues looks mighty fine!


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Those prices are in yen, not yuan, right? I mean, either way, that's a TON of money, but like..... If it's yuan, we're talking about _~$15,000_. In yen it's "only" ~$850. (Which is still ridiculous, mind you.) And hey, if you ever want to make some of that back, that laptop you've got with the vintage MX Blues looks mighty fine!


Japanese Yen, not Chinese Yuan.









Ultimately I should be able to recoup most of those costs by selling boards like the AEK IIs which should fetch at least $50, hopefully more because of the dye-sub Japanese PBT keys. Then the NEC if I decide to sell it could get another $300 or so with the current Blue Alps prices. So I should be able to mostly break even and keep a few nice boards for myself, like the NOS AEK II, X68000s, and maybe a few others.









Edit: This is of course, ignoring international shipping on all of this which will probably run me another 35.000 yen. But ultimately I'm getting some nice mechanicals for the community (a lot of these are stuck in Japan and few Japanese actually know their value) and saving them from Japan's mandatory e-recycling laws, while getting some nice ones for myself.


----------



## Gilles3000

Found 2 Dell mechanical keyboards (AT101W & AT102W) for €2.50 each + shipping, which I believe use Black Alps switches.

Are they worth buying or is maintenance and cleaning going to more trouble than its worth?


----------



## Blaise170

Definitely buy them, if nothing else you can resell them.


----------



## Gilles3000

Thanks, guess I'll maybe clean one up and flip the other.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Those prices are in yen, not yuan, right? I mean, either way, that's a TON of money, but like..... If it's yuan, we're talking about _~$15,000_. In yen it's "only" ~$850. (Which is still ridiculous, mind you.) And hey, if you ever want to make some of that back, that laptop you've got with the vintage MX Blues looks mighty fine!


Lol "only 850$"


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I think i'm breaking a new record with my home board. I think i've finally hit the $500 mark for a single board.


----------



## Blaise170

The most I've ever paid is ¥12.500 which is part of that list, go figure.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There's a chance I'd be willing to buy it, despite what would probably be a slightly ridiculous cost. I'd love too get my hands on some click Alps, but most people have been telling me to steer clear of SKCM Whites...
> I just dropped $380ish (that doesn't even include shipping) on Taobao for new board parts yesterday. Two cases, two alu plates, a _purple_ pcb (so excited about that one), and a big handful of MX Greens I'm lookin to put some 62g springs in.
> 
> Oh, and a Gen 1 (better case, IMO) run of one of these beauties with a gorgeous purple anodized case. Only $200, too, which is a steal considering they originally went for ~$300 and there aren't that many of them out there.
> 
> As it stands, though, I'm dropping way too much money on boards and I'm gonna have to start selling some off soon. I can't decide whether I want to sell my Pok3r with the Clears or the one with my black-spring Blues, though. I love them both so much....
> 
> 
> 
> I've been mulling over a poker, building a 60% from the ground up and looking a new switches... All while I just dropped money on another 560 radiator, two gtx 970's and parts for my daughter's rig... I understand your pain.
Click to expand...

I've got about 300 in my Poker so it maybe cheaper to build.


----------



## timerwin63

Anyone know what import duty from China to the US is like? I'm a little worried I'm gonna get hit pretty hard when the stuff I got off Taobao gets to customs. I know (or at least think) that there's no duty on computers and computer parts, but does that keep true for things like the keyboard cases I got, since they're _technically_(?) a computer part?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone know what import duty from China to the US is like? I'm a little worried I'm gonna get hit pretty hard when the stuff I got off Taobao gets to customs. I know (or at least think) that there's no duty on computers and computer parts, but does that keep true for things like the keyboard cases I got, since they're _technically_(?) a computer part?


Don't know, but the duty from china to Belgium is pretty low, can't imagine China to US being any higher. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Blaise170

Unless you are ordering $800+ you will usually be just fine on customs.


----------



## timerwin63

Sweet, thanks guys.


----------



## DaClownie

So... bit of an odd request... but I'm looking for a full-size keyboard that has a white shell. I'm not beyond refinishing a different color board, but would prefer to just buy one as is and change keycaps to do what I want for colors.

Needs:


*Layout*104 key (I'm on a Crossfire Rapid with MX Browns now, miss my number pad)
*Color:*White. Color of keycaps doesn't so much matter if replacement key caps are available for the particular type of switch
*Backlight:* Red/RGB backlight preferred, but no backlight is also an option as long as the indicator lights for the keys are red
*Connectivity:* USB
*Switch:* Not really sure, I have browns now, I've loved reds the few times I've typed on them... I have a board with MX blues and those are too loud for general usage... so say somewhere around a brown-red weight, preferably with a tactile bump of some sort, but not a deal breaker (guide me keyboard gurus, I'm only familiar with cherry switches red, brown, blue, black... never tried clears, greens, or any of the millions of other switches from alps to buckling spring, to topre, etc.)

Keyboard usage: Gaming/typing is really all it's used for... doesn't need any crazy features other than some bit of quiet to it. Don't need the lady waking up cursing because of a loud keyboard...









Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Ducky YOTG?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ducky YOTG?


Seems that board isn't available on MKBS.com anymore?

What are all these other switches? Kailh? KBT? they have the same colors as Cherry... are they just another company's remake of the original Cherry ones?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Seems that board isn't available on MKBS.com anymore?
> 
> What are all these other switches? Kailh? KBT? they have the same colors as Cherry... are they just another company's remake of the original Cherry ones?


they just had the chinese new year, and they will have year of the monkey ( i think its monkey this year? ) versions out sometime soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they just had the chinese new year, and they will have year of the monkey ( i think its monkey this year? ) versions out sometime soon.


Given the explosion of monkey art on various art sites, I think it's safe to assume year of the monkey.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

can we post interest checks or group buys here? probly not... but if you're on reddit or gekkhack, i am starting a group buy for phantom skeleton kits soon.

i wont post the link here, for fear of the mods







i've already said too much...


----------



## Mega Man

run away !


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think I'll be good, one keyboard at a time.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

I need some advice on this 96 key layout. Trying to decide if I want to go with linear alphas and tactile mods, or just wait and do the whole thing in zealios


----------



## Jixr

96 key layout you say?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 96 key layout you say?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that a uniform layout, or do you mix it up on the mods?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think I'll be good, one keyboard at a time.


If only it were that simple.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> is that a uniform layout, or do you mix it up on the mods?


the mods are slightly non standard so i can fit in an arrow cluster, though the pcb supports many different layouts, from standard to split backspaces and can make the right side a 4x6 1u key grid.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 96 key layout you say?


Very nice. How does one go about acquiring one of those?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> is that a uniform layout, or do you mix it up on the mods?
> 
> 
> 
> the mods are slightly non standard so i can fit in an arrow cluster, though the pcb supports many different layouts, from standard to split backspaces and can make the right side a 4x6 1u key grid.
Click to expand...

i meant switch type and spring weight...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Very nice. How does one go about acquiring one of those?


right, now, there isn't an easy way. But if you like the layout, i'm going to be selling a similar board on GH soon.


----------



## Blaise170

Woo! Just got my first ever Green Alps board! Not only does it feel great for linear switches, the board is new old stock!


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello fellow Mech' users.

I'm looking to purchase my first, and having never used one, some input would be appreciated.

I'm looking to spend around an absolute maximum of £80, and being in the UK, there isn't much I can choose from.

I've been looking at these following ones.

CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate - MX Browns - £77
CM Storm Quickfire TK - £70
Razer Blackwidow TE - £70
Razer Blackwidow 2014 - £85
Razer Blackwidow Expert - £90, depends if its worth the difference
G80 Cherry - £60

My requirements are obviously, decent Mechanical switches, and from what I can see, I would want either Cherry MX Reds or Cherry MX Browns. I'm a rubber dome user looking to improve my speed, accuracy and overall typing experience, I will be gaming, programming and typing alot during the lifespan of this keyboard, as is expected.
Another thing I would want, is a back light, which I am aware the G80 doesn't posses, I do alot of night typing and the need for a external light source is discouraging.
Also, I would like a keyboard with the full number pad, as I also do spreadsheet work and I can't get used to it not being there.
I am not fussed on how loud etc they are, I just need functionality as you can see, and the best experience I can for my money.

Thank you OCN, feel free to recommend any others too.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate - MX Browns - £77


Boom. I think the Browns are the best "general purpose" switch out there. Good for gaming, good for typing. CM Quickfires are good boards (I'm really hesitant to recommend anything from Razer), and have the backlighting you're looking for.

Good starting point.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello fellow Mech' users.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first, and having never used one, some input would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm looking to spend around an absolute maximum of £80, and being in the UK, there isn't much I can choose from.
> 
> I've been looking at these following ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip.
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate - MX Browns - £77
> CM Storm Quickfire TK - £70
> Razer Blackwidow TE - £70
> Razer Blackwidow 2014 - £85
> Razer Blackwidow Expert - £90, depends if its worth the difference
> G80 Cherry - £60
> 
> 
> My requirements are obviously, decent Mechanical switches, and from what I can see, I would want either Cherry MX Reds or Cherry MX Browns. I'm a rubber dome user looking to improve my speed, accuracy and overall typing experience, I will be gaming, programming and typing alot during the lifespan of this keyboard, as is expected.
> Another thing I would want, is a back light, which I am aware the G80 doesn't posses, I do alot of night typing and the need for a external light source is discouraging.
> Also, I would like a keyboard with the full number pad, as I also do spreadsheet work and I can't get used to it not being there.
> I am not fussed on how loud etc they are, I just need functionality as you can see, and the best experience I can for my money.
> 
> Thank you OCN, feel free to recommend any others too.


Reds are, imo, terrible for typing, browns or blacks would be a better choice for both gaming and typing.

I would personally go with the Quickfire TK with MX-Browns.


----------



## PedroC1999

What's the differences between the TK and the Ultimate? And are they worth the extra couple of quid?


----------



## Blaise170

The TK has a combined numpad/nav cluster and the Ultimate has a full numberpad and nav cluster.


----------



## Kaiin2014

Brothers and sisters of the round table, I need help!

I have a Razer black widow ultimate that i purchased last year. in January, one of my daughters (or cats, we don't know for sure) spilled sweet tea into the keyboard. I found it after work several hours later. I scoured the forums on how best to dry it out and after a total dis-assembly and cleaning with alcohol, i have an almost fully functional keyboard... that is to say everything works, except the space bar switch.








I have replaced the offending switch with a WASD green to no effect. as the board is platemounted with the pcb under it i cannot get to the pcb without removing every switch from the board. to you fine people i ask this: is there anything left to be done with the keyboard. I have all but written it off as a loss so I am willing to try anything, up to and including the dishwasher!







thanks in advance for sugestions! +rep bounty to one that gets her up and running again!!


----------



## PedroC1999

LinusTechTips did an episode on repairing broken Mech's, might be nothing to do with Liquid damage, but might be worth a look.


----------



## Blaise170

It's probably still okay. Liquids damage keyboards, sure, but its rare for it to be irreversible. You don't need to remove every switch to get to the topside of the PCB. Try jumping the switch and see if it actuates; if it doesn't, then you may need to replace some of the electronics on it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> Brothers and sisters of the round table, I need help!
> 
> I have a Razer black widow ultimate that i purchased last year. in January, one of my daughters (or cats, we don't know for sure) spilled sweet tea into the keyboard. I found it after work several hours later. I scoured the forums on how best to dry it out and after a total dis-assembly and cleaning with alcohol, i have an almost fully functional keyboard... that is to say everything works, except the space bar switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have replaced the offending switch with a WASD green to no effect. as the board is platemounted with the pcb under it i cannot get to the pcb without removing every switch from the board. to you fine people i ask this: is there anything left to be done with the keyboard. I have all but written it off as a loss so I am willing to try anything, up to and including the dishwasher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for sugestions! +rep bounty to one that gets her up and running again!!


The only proper way is to completely disassemble. Tea has sugar, and sugar clogs up everything.

but if you don't care to do that, basically just drown the thing in alcohol.


----------



## hokk

Will be joining soon i'm getting sent a Strafe RGB (red switch) as a gift

pretty excited as its my first mechanical keyboard


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Look what finally showed up today! I have been waiting since November for this! I give you the ErgoDox EZ, complete with Gateron Reds and printed keycaps! (Be sure to check out those pictures at their original size!)













I am slowly getting used to typing on it! Albeit, faster than I thought I was going to get used to it. Hopefully after a few weeks I will get fully used to typing on it! If you are interested you can see my custom layout below as well!



Now I just need to get a sweet custom keycap set (like carbon SA or Pulse) and then get some matching braided USB and TRRS cables!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Look what finally showed up today! I have been waiting since November for this! I give you the ErgoDox EZ, complete with Gateron Reds and printed keycaps! (Be sure to check out those pictures at their original size!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am slowly getting used to typing on it! Albeit, faster than I thought I was going to get used to it. Hopefully after a few weeks I will get fully used to typing on it! If you are interested you can see my custom layout below as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get a sweet custom keycap set (like carbon SA or Pulse) and then get some matching braided USB and TRRS cables!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


i want you to know, i HATE you because i want it







!!!!!

i would love your thoughts, i really am thinking about that keyboard !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> LinusTechTips did an episode on repairing broken Mech's, might be nothing to do with Liquid damage, but might be worth a look.


IMO get a key tester, i am a big fan ( now ) of this one

( heres a ebay link ! to one now )

just because of the amount of different switches it has !~! and imo in the long run it is cheaper


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i want you to know, i HATE you because i want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> i would love your thoughts, i really am thinking about that keyboard !~


Haha, today is my first day with it! I have only spent a few hours typing on it so far (typing on it now) but I will try and give you some very early impressions.

1.) The Packaging - When I first received the package from UPS I was worried that my Dox had been stolen as it was very light! But as you can see in some of my photos above that was not the case! Overall, I thought the packaging was very simplistic but well thought out! They even included a couple blank 1x1 keys to replace some of the printed ones if you decide to change your layout!

2.) The Build - Both halves of the Dox itself are very lightweight, but yet they feel very sturdy. The only thing that concerns me is the fastening of the tilt / tent kit as it seems like if you force them or turn them too fast or too often that they might start to loosen a bit. Other than that the keyboard itself feels great!

3.) The Typing - So far I am not having very many problems getting used to typing on the Dox. However I seem to be struggling with the placement of the Enter and Backspace keys and my left hand always seems to be a key off to the left. I am sure my brain will compensate for these quirks in time. My typing speed has been considerably reduced for now but I expect it to get better and better everyday! My previous keyboard was a steelseries 6Gv2 with Cherry MX Reds, so I am not noticing much difference between these Gateron Reds and the Cherry MXs. Maybe the Gaterons are a little heavier? Or maybe my 6Gv2 was just "worn in" I can't say for sure.

4.) The Accessories - Would I recommend getting the Wrist Rests and Tilt / Tent Kit? Absolutely! I would actually say that you should not order an ErgoDox EZ without them! The wrist rests are actually a lot harder than any wrist rests I have used previously, but I actually really like the feel of them!

5.) The Conclusion - The ErgoDox EZ is my favorite keyboard I have ever used so far! Now I just need to get faster at typing on it!

If you have any more specific questions feel free to let me know!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## adamski07

Won this full mech wrist rest at mkb meetup last Saturday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm guessing the ErgoDox EZ is a premade one?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Won this full mech wrist rest at mkb meetup last Saturday.


Mmm... That keycap set looks so tasty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm guessing the ErgoDox EZ is a premade one?


Yes, that is correct! You may order it from their indie-gogo page!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Will be joining soon i'm getting sent a Strafe RGB (red switch) as a gift
> 
> pretty excited as its my first mechanical keyboard


Than get ready to be disappointed!

I kid I kid... to a degree


----------



## ajx

https://vid.me/Q630

Best typing feeling you will ever feel

Novatouch, stabs greased/lubbed, whole keys silenced with ironed landing pads, it takes hours to fully silent modded it

The silenced feeling is incredible, everything is smoother, quieter and typing becomes an art like a virtuose playing on the damn good instrument


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Than get ready to be disappointed!
> 
> I kid I kid... to a degree


Idk some videos say its great

some are trashing it

im getting for free so idk it can't be as bad as what i currently have lol


----------



## Blaise170

It will be better than rubber dome sure but I don't think it will knock your socks off.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> It will be better than rubber dome sure but I don't think it will knock your socks off.


Alps take home that prize I bet


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Idk some videos say its great
> 
> some are trashing it
> 
> im getting for free so idk it can't be as bad as what i currently have lol


Oh the quality of the board is okay. I just don't like Cherry MX Red and Cherry MX Silent. However that's a personal thing (like I hate TKL because I love having a numpad)


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Alps take home that prize I bet


I am a huge alps fan, but one thing about the alps switch is that a good one can be really good, while a bad one can be so bad that you write them all off. The design of the alps switch allows dust and grit into the slider and it kills the feel of them. Proper dis-assembly and cleaning will bring them back. I had a pair of Clicky White boards, one is them was awesome (I like clicky switches), and the other was an abomination. It turned into my soldering practice board that I use to teach people how do desolder and solder switches.


----------



## Blaise170

I just bought an ultrasonic cleaner for exactly that reason. Clean it quick and easy.


----------



## connectwise

For some reason I can't get used to the alp like I do with the topre. Consistently I can type over 100 wpm on the hhkb, but I just can't crack 95 average on the matias mini pro.


----------



## confed

Alright, looking for some recommendations from you wonderful people. I currently have 5 keyboards with 4 of them being used daily. Looking to see if there is something else out there for under $150 that would interest me. I currently use a Poker II, non-backlit with cherry brown switches on my desktop. I use a Rosewill RK-9000I with cherry blue switches for my work from home setup. There is a Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry black switches in the closet that makes an appearance every now and then. My wife uses a Rosewill RK-9000RE with cherry red switches for her work from home setup. And lastly, I have a DAS Professional with blues that I use when I am in the office.

I do not want another full sized keyboard. I am open to any keyboard that is not fullsize and is not an ergonomic keyboard. I do not prefer backlighting but if that is the only way a keyboard is made, I would prefer RGB or White. I am most interested in cherry green or cherry clear switches but anything similar would be nice as well. Zealios are up there on my "to try" list.
I have some $$ available at the moment to grab another keyboard and I want it to be different from what I already have. If it is not my cup of tea, I simply will not buy it. I was interested in a 60% wireless, bluetooth keyboard for the living room but I acted too late and it's not on MassDrop anymore. That keyboard would be used with PS4/Steam Link so that the wife can browse shows more easily.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a board/experience that is different from what I already have and can be had for under $150? I appreciate your input. As I have decreased my activity on this forum, I still check in regularly with this thread. Thanks!


----------



## connectwise

I think you'll be really happy with a matias quiet pro. Someone on geekhack is selling it for around 75 usd, and it's supposedly the quietest keyboard around with great tactile feedback. So far I really like my matias mini tactile. If you're looking for something else and you've already got whole bunch of cherries, might as well try something that's completely different. I don't think I could ever got back to mx based any more. Topre on the other hand is still always good.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone have a floating key style mech like this?



Are they easier to clean? I dread having to clean my Filco because I have to pull off every damn cap. The floating style seems like you would be able to clean the inside without removing all the keys.


----------



## VSG

A lot easier to remove the keycaps, and clean the surface of the keyboard.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think you'll be really happy with a matias quiet pro. Someone on geekhack is selling it for around 75 usd, and it's supposedly the quietest keyboard around with great tactile feedback. So far I really like my matias mini tactile. If you're looking for something else and you've already got whole bunch of cherries, might as well try something that's completely different. I don't think I could ever got back to mx based any more. Topre on the other hand is still always good.


Good timing on your part. The Matias Mini Pro keyboards just showed up on Massdrop. The black one looks ugly and cheap; the white one looks good but all caps have the Mac legends. Decisions, decisions. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Deeptek

My new addition to the family.

Leopold FC660M
Zealios 65G Purple Swap
GMK Sky Dolch + CMYW Mods
Aluminum 6061 Case


----------



## G33K

So I finally made the plunge. I know it's not much, but I will soon be able to join the club


----------



## omar231

i need a new mech board cheap from amazon i use ss reds atm


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I really should fix my G710+ at some point. Good thing I'm buying a soldering iron soon, so I suppose I should order in some MX Green and Blue switches when I get to that stage ^_^


----------



## Jixr

added some fun lights to my board, i didn't have enough of one color to fill it, so I just decided to mix it up a bit.


I'll probably end up ordering some whites or green to fill out the whole board. Using sip sockets, and ended up using a dremel on the housing tops to cut the little part that gets in the way, now the housing tops lay flat and close completely which is nice.


----------



## khanmein

any iKBC users here?


----------



## cephelix

@G33K holyoops keycaps!been wanting them but the metal ones are quite pricey

@Jixr beautiful work as always


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @G33K holyoops keycaps!been wanting them but the metal ones are quite pricey
> 
> @Jixr beautiful work as always


I almost got 2 metal ones, it was honestly hard to keep from spending $50 on two caps

Looks like I found where a lot of my money is going


----------



## Jixr

thanks, the rainbow leds would look a bit better with different keycaps than the irish set i have on there, but lately all my hobby money has been going more into bicycling than keyboards, not rich enough for both.

Also, on one of my other boards, due to a gb goof up ( that always seem to happen to me ) i got shipped a pink plate instead of a silver.

Testors ( the model airplane paint people ) make a "diamond dust silver" that looks pretty close to anodized silver when its all said and done. I'll be using this paint on other projects in the future.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I almost got 2 metal ones, it was honestly hard to keep from spending $50 on two caps
> 
> Looks like I found where a lot of my money is going


lol.it is a money sink.just don't go drooling over the artisan keycaps on geekhack. Those will really burn a hole in your pocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thanks, the rainbow leds would look a bit better with different keycaps than the irish set i have on there, but lately all my hobby money has been going more into bicycling than keyboards, not rich enough for both.


ouch.bicycling, another really expensive hobby. I have friends with 9k bikes and even they say that's only a moderate amount. They've been trying to pull me in, but i chose fishing instead.
That pink plate actually looks quite nice. Esp for a hello kitty build..lol


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> lol.it is a money sink.just don't go drooling over the artisan keycaps on geekhack. Those will really burn a hole in your pocket
> ouch.bicycling, another really expensive hobby. I have friends with 9k bikes and even they say that's only a moderate amount. They've been trying to pull me in, but i chose fishing instead.
> That pink plate actually looks quite nice. Esp for a hello kitty build..lol


I already have, I figured these were a good start to keep my red and black theme going nicely though lol


----------



## Jixr

The pink wasn't terrible, but I just don't really have anything to build around it. ( though rainbow keycaps would have looked okay with it )
After my silver one got sold to someone else, i was told i was going to get sent a red one instead, I could have worked with red, but pink is too specific
for me. ( I always go with silver b/c it goes with everything )

Its mostly a fitness thing for me, and i live in a pretty big city with lost of biking lanes, and on large events and stuff where car parking is either crazy expensive or non-existant i just bike. My main bike is about under $1000, but yeah, but probably another $500 in gear, helmets, lights, shoes, etc. Everything fun is really expensive







( still cheaper than racing motorcycles though )


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> thanks, the rainbow leds would look a bit better with different keycaps than the irish set i have on there, but lately all my hobby money has been going more into bicycling than keyboards, not rich enough for both.
> 
> Also, on one of my other boards, due to a gb goof up ( that always seem to happen to me ) i got shipped a pink plate instead of a silver.
> 
> Testors ( the model airplane paint people ) make a "diamond dust silver" that looks pretty close to anodized silver when its all said and done. I'll be using this paint on other projects in the future.


Are those Nixdorfs? I've been wanting to find some for awhile but I always miss them...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I already have, I figured these were a good start to keep my red and black theme going nicely though lol


oops...lol....
it is fun to see all your artisan caps lined up in a row though. I personally only have one and spent quite a bit more than I wanted to on it...damned exchange rate caught me of guard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The pink wasn't terrible, but I just don't really have anything to build around it. ( though rainbow keycaps would have looked okay with it )
> After my silver one got sold to someone else, i was told i was going to get sent a red one instead, I could have worked with red, but pink is too specific
> for me. ( I always go with silver b/c it goes with everything )
> 
> Its mostly a fitness thing for me, and i live in a pretty big city with lost of biking lanes, and on large events and stuff where car parking is either crazy expensive or non-existant i just bike. My main bike is about under $1000, but yeah, but probably another $500 in gear, helmets, lights, shoes, etc. Everything fun is really expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( still cheaper than racing motorcycles though )


Ahh, your silver is my black then. Was never particularly fond of silver for some reason but the plate does look nicer in silver than pink. Well, here we don't really have biking lanes so it's an issue. There's always disagreements between cyclists and motorists. Wonder when the govt will start putting in bicycle lanes in congested areas though I think it'll never happen. Bike racing?!that's crazy expensive. I used to not be able to afford money to even maintain my 200cc vespa let alone trying to make it race-worthy


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Are those Nixdorfs? I've been wanting to find some for awhile but I always miss them...


a what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ahh, your silver is my black then. Was never particularly fond of silver for some reason but the plate does look nicer in silver than pink. Well, here we don't really have biking lanes so it's an issue. There's always disagreements between cyclists and motorists. Wonder when the govt will start putting in bicycle lanes in congested areas though I think it'll never happen. Bike racing?!that's crazy expensive. I used to not be able to afford money to even maintain my 200cc vespa let alone trying to make it race-worthy


yeah, a cheap race weekend was still about $500 due to race fee's, race fuel, oil, camping out at the track, etc. And thats not including tire cost. ( which if you were conservative lasted maybe 2-3 race weekends ) Still one of the most fun things I've ever done in my life though. Too many broken bones and money spent that I had to call it quits. I had a road legal bike for a bit after I quit racing, but ended up selling it after more broken bones and the cost of trying to maintain an obscure british motorcycle that no one made parts for. I still want to pick up a scooter or something small though to toot around on.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> a what?
> yeah, a cheap race weekend was still about $500 due to race fee's, race fuel, oil, camping out at the track, etc. And thats not including tire cost. ( which if you were conservative lasted maybe 2-3 race weekends ) Still one of the most fun things I've ever done in my life though. Too many broken bones and money spent that I had to call it quits. I had a road legal bike for a bit after I quit racing, but ended up selling it after more broken bones and the cost of trying to maintain an obscure british motorcycle that no one made parts for. I still want to pick up a scooter or something small though to toot around on.


Lol. Cost prohibitve indeed. I too got into too many accidents to justify keeping on riding so i settled on public transport instead because the price of cars here are ridiculous. Just found out the govt slapped on an additional SGD15,000 tax on tesla cars. Eco friendly and forward thinking my arse


----------



## Jixr

yup. I live in a state where its illegal to buy/sell a tesla. So to get one, you have to buy one in another state, and transfer it here.

But unlike most parts of the world, public transportation in the US is a joke.

( sorry to peeps for going OT )


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yup. I live in a state where its illegal to buy/sell a tesla. So to get one, you have to buy one in another state, and transfer it here.
> 
> But unlike most parts of the world, public transportation in the US is a joke.
> 
> ( sorry to peeps for going OT )


Ouch.and i thought you guus had it easier there. And yeah, sorry for the OT.
Aftera few weeks of using the taihao pbt keycaps, i'd say it definitely feels less premium than the ducky ones i had before. And i was worried when you guys mentioned the anti-biosis coating ruining the feel of it but honestly, though different, it isn't a deal breaker. Maybe i just dont spend as much time on my keyboard as you guys do. One thing i do like is the legible letters and colourset though


----------



## Jixr

for the price of them ( usually $30 ) they are reasonable. I have a dolch set and an olivette, both are fine for what they are.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> for the price of them ( usually $30 ) they are reasonable. I have a dolch set and an olivette, both are fine for what they are.


True, really can't complain too much for those prices i suppose. Been itching to try DSA sets recently but can't seem to find any locally.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The pink wasn't terrible, but I just don't really have anything to build around it. ( though rainbow keycaps would have looked okay with it )
> After my silver one got sold to someone else, i was told i was going to get sent a red one instead, I could have worked with red, but pink is too specific
> for me. ( I always go with silver b/c it goes with everything )


no way. i got the same exact story! when i confronted the GB leader on it, he just messaged me to say it was resolved. i got your silver plate!









i was a bit upset that he sold the plate off before shipping out the kits... dumb move.

now i need to find a raindrop set to finish this up!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> no way. i got the same exact story! when i confronted the GB leader on it, he just messaged me to say it was resolved. i got your silver plate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was a bit upset that he sold the plate off before shipping out the kits... dumb move.
> 
> now i need to find a raindrop set to finish this up!


hm... interesting.. double dipping in a GB, no bueno. If he runs more in the future i'll bring that up.

yeah, he told me he sold my silver one to someone else, and accidently sent them mine instead of the pink one I ended up with. I asked him about it and he offered me this one. I know there were silver ones made, because someone who ended up buying one pm'd me on another site asking some questions about my board.

He basically took our stuff and sold them off. I contacted him about some other issue I had with the buy, and he never responded. I'm not too upset, I was only in it for the case, but some of the other people were pretty PO'd about it.

I just sold off my extra redscarf, and got a really nice price for it, so now I have some keycap shopping money


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> no way. i got the same exact story! when i confronted the GB leader on it, he just messaged me to say it was resolved. i got your silver plate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was a bit upset that he sold the plate off before shipping out the kits... dumb move.
> 
> now i need to find a raindrop set to finish this up!
> 
> 
> 
> hm... interesting.. double dipping in a GB, no bueno. If he runs more in the future i'll bring that up.
> 
> yeah, he told me he sold my silver one to someone else, and accidently sent them mine instead of the pink one I ended up with. I asked him about it and he offered me this one. I know there were silver ones made, because someone who ended up buying one pm'd me on another site asking some questions about my board.
> 
> He basically took our stuff and sold them off. I contacted him about some other issue I had with the buy, and he never responded. I'm not too upset, I was only in it for the case, but some of the other people were pretty PO'd about it.
> 
> I just sold off my extra redscarf, and got a really nice price for it, so now I have some keycap shopping money
Click to expand...

yeah, i was surprised to learn he is a mod over on r/mk. anyway...
not sure if you have seen this yet, but it would probly look nice with your case. supposedly there will be red and green versions in the future. After putting my kit together, i begin to realize how rare 1800 support is... good to see recent and upcoming kits are compatible.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=79311


----------



## Jixr

I actually have that irish kit already, and its PBT


----------



## Mega Man

I would flipped on that gb guy, you guys way to nice...

As to public transportation I wish it was noon existent.. in contrast I have to subsidize it and deal with the crappy traffic


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=79311


I don't understand why he has the base and mod set broken up like it is, I wish it was all one set but whatevs.

On the subject of custom keysets, trying to develop one in to a solid set is a real pita.. especially when it's based off a fairly popular subject, but not crossing the copyright line is tough. Example


----------



## Blaise170

Nixdorf switches, vintage Cherry switches considered to be smoother than the smoothest vintage MX blacks and modern Gateron blacks.


----------



## hokk

Well after having the strafe for a few days

its pretty nice, I'm never having to double tap the same letter cause it didn't register the first time, i prefer the light typing and i don't find myself bottoming out the keys too much.

Colours are pretty nice due to the white paint under the keys

its a bit loud but overall I'm pretty happy for my first mechanical.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Well after having the strafe for a few days
> 
> its pretty nice, I'm never having to double tap the same letter cause it didn't register the first time, i prefer the light typing and i don't find myself bottoming out the keys too much.
> 
> Colours are pretty nice due to the white paint under the keys
> 
> its a bit loud but overall I'm pretty happy for my first mechanical.


Awesome, I have the non-rgb Strafe waiting for me after work and can't wait to use it. What color switches?


----------



## AlCZ

I can bought mechanical keyboard but i cant which :/







In EU was sold probably another models in America, no ? :/ (Sometimes with US Layout - i haven´t problem with this.)
I need a universal keyboard for writing (now i prepare my dissertation)and - for gaming too. For this purposes are best brown switches ? But i never have a mechanical keyboard it is as old Typewriter ?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> i don't find myself bottoming out the keys too much.
> 
> its a bit loud but overall I'm pretty happy for my first mechanical.


since you're new, lets clear up the idea that bottoming out is a bad thing. Its a circle jerk mentality you don't want to be in.


----------



## hokk

I didn't say it was bad

But ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Awesome, I have the non-rgb Strafe waiting for me after work and can't wait to use it. What color switches?


Cherry red.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> since you're new, lets clear up the idea that bottoming out is a bad thing. Its a circle jerk mentality you don't want to be in.


But doesn't it affect noise? Preventing bottoming out might quiet them a bit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> I didn't say it was bad
> 
> But ok
> Cherry red.


Awesome, I have browns. Loving it thus far.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I personally see nothing wrong with bottoming out other than the extra noise, but once you reach certain speeds you kind of need to push a bit harder/deeper to ensure the keypress is registered... Or so I've found. I can't do the touch typing thing. Could be the repetitive strain in both wrists, could be the fact I like to focus on accuracy (and therefore hate touch keyboards on a phone grrrr)


----------



## G33K

Sound is all I'm concerned with when it comes to bottoming out. I don't live alone


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Sound is all I'm concerned with when it comes to bottoming out. I don't live alone


Some rubber o-rings are all you need then.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Sound is all I'm concerned with when it comes to bottoming out. I don't live alone


I just cheated and got my hubby a pair of nice headphones and a good dac/amp to go with it. He misses his old MX Blue keyboard, so we'll eventually get him one. But then again, I married a tech geek, only time he doesn't like the noisy keyboard is when he's trying to sleep in the living room


----------



## HPE1000

Idk why but I am hoarding 60% pcs at the moment. Nothing to use them on but I have a GH60, B Face RGB, and Face W just sitting there, and a "satan" gh60 that will one day get here as they messed the address up and it is in a loop going back to taiwan. That will be going on a keyboard though. Guess I never have to worry about a PCB breaking.


----------



## pez

As I keep going through this with myself. What are your guy's thoughts on the Code Fullsize with Greens vs the CM Storm Quickfire XT with Greens? Both on MD at the moment. Code ends in a few hours, but I'm having trouble making a decision here.

Both seem to have standard layouts making changing keycaps more appealing, and detachable cables which is actually a really nice feature (this will be a work keyboard).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As I keep going through this with myself. What are your guy's thoughts on the Code Fullsize with Greens vs the CM Storm Quickfire XT with Greens? Both on MD at the moment. Code ends in a few hours, but I'm having trouble making a decision here.
> 
> Both seem to have standard layouts making changing keycaps more appealing, and detachable cables which is actually a really nice feature (this will be a work keyboard).


Well the coating on the quickfire xt is sorta iffy. It is a rubber coating instead of the plain plastic on the code. (over time this can be scuffed up, get oily, peel away if you bump it into something)

Code has backlighting and a white plate so the backlighting will look really nice. I personally haven't used either of these keyboards and I am not sure about the quality of either. Also even though the XT has a full size usb connector as opposed to the mini on the code, I would say the code is probably better because if you bump it into anything stress isn't going straight to the USB port like it would on the XT (Since the usb port is sitting right there on the outside of the keyboard on the quickfire XT)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well the coating on the quickfire xt is sorta iffy. It is a rubber coating instead of the plain plastic on the code. (over time this can be scuffed up, get oily, peel away if you bump it into something)
> 
> Code has backlighting and a white plate so the backlighting will look really nice. I personally haven't used either of these keyboards and I am not sure about the quality of either. Also even though the XT has a full size usb connector as opposed to the mini on the code, I would say the code is probably better because if you bump it into anything stress isn't going straight to the USB port like it would on the XT (Since the usb port is sitting right there on the outside of the keyboard on the quickfire XT)


That's a really good point. I'm still using a Kalih blue board at work and went back and used an old Razer BWU and realized how much more I like Cherry Blues. I'm curious to have a stiffer tactile switch, though.

EDIT:

On second thought, it might just be worth it to use my BWU at work instead of dropping more cash on another board. I feel if I drop $150 on a board, I want to do it for my rig...but I'm actually really content with the K65 RGB...as lowly thought of as it is around here







.


----------



## G33K

I really like this keyboard, but it is louder than I expected. I think I might need some o rings and maybe even a wrist pad.

Edit: it said I posted this 36 minutes ago at the time of this edit, and a 1-day shipment of a Grifiti Fat wrist pad and o rings are already incoming.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm actually really content with the K65 RGB...as lowly thought of as it is around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whatever works for ya. I'm probably done buying keyboards until my Ducky at work or Pok3r at home break... so in other words, I'm done buying keyboards.


----------



## G33K

I love my Strafe. I know that people don't like the "1337 g4m3r" thing, but it was affordable, Cherry, and fits the black with red backlighting thing I wanted.


----------



## Blaise170

I think any keyboard over $50 is expensive unless it's just really rare or custom.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think any keyboard over $50 is expensive unless it's just really rare or custom.


Well, good luck with that. Most mechanical keyboards are more expensive than $50.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm actually really content with the K65 RGB...as lowly thought of as it is around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever works for ya. I'm probably done buying keyboards until my Ducky at work or Pok3r at home break... so in other words, I'm done buying keyboards.
Click to expand...

What about the magicforce 68? Didn't you jump on that drop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I think any keyboard over $50 is expensive unless it's just really rare or custom.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good luck with that. Most mechanical keyboards are more expensive than $50.
Click to expand...

He buys most of his used


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well, good luck with that. Most mechanical keyboards are more expensive than $50.


Have you noticed the "hybrid" keyboards that's been coming out lately? Its not true mechanical keyboards but Membranes with Cherry like stems









http://www.amazon.com/ENHANCE-Keyboard-Switches-Multimedia-Backlight/dp/B016XGNC54/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457542198&sr=8-1&keywords=hybrid+mechanical+keyboard

Even Turtle Beach makes them lol
http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Beach-Impact-Gaming-Keyboard/dp/B00R1SCDSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1457542198&sr=8-2&keywords=hybrid+mechanical+keyboard

But yeah even with Kailh switches you're not gonna see them drop below the $50 point.


----------



## G33K

While customizing caps is nice, that's just an extra perk to the actual reasons for mechanical switches.


----------



## Blaise170

If you notice my signature I have plenty of actual mechanical boards. It's just that I buy the vintage gear that still works just as well. I just got in 32 keyboards from Japan along with some other stuff for around $1000. Not including the two vintage computers (NEC PC8801mk II SR and Sharp X68000) that would only be $31 per keyboard. Factor in the two PCs and that price is even lower. Factor in the other stuff and well...

Edit: I forgot about the one I just got in from China, a Lingyi TKL with blue Outemu switches for $15 + $18 shipping.


----------



## Mrip541

Random update - I'm officially a topre convert. My Leopold FC660C, with dental band mod, feels like it broke in a bit and the switches are either easier to depress or my fingers got stronger. I also feel as though I'm typing faster on this than on browns or reds. It's also far more quiet than my silenced WASD. My only complaint continues to be that not all of the keys have the same sound, and on a few keys you can faintly hear the spring vibrate on key release. This thing basically makes me feel like a typing God.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

finally done. wiring those LED strips was about as fun as i thought it would be. this is my new favorite board.


----------



## khanmein

^^look nice. what's this mkb brand?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> ^^look nice. what's this mkb brand?


its a custom kit. people have been calling it ZZ96. to my knowledge, only 10 exist in the states as of right now.


----------



## timerwin63

I picked up something that I think is rather special on Taobao recently that I'm extremely excited to get, and I'd be willing to bet some of you likely know what I'm talking about. I don't want to give away too much until I get it and deck the board out, but I will say it's got 68 keys and has a very _special_ way of accommodating switches. I'll probably replace the plate that's included with an aluminum one, though. not sure how I feel about the idea of a carbon fiber plate.


----------



## Rei86

I guess I haven't really posted any pictures of my meh thing. Daily driver right now will have to do with this Novatouch. Bought it for super cheap brand new and the only reason why was because I wanted to try out what a Topre switch feels like. I thought I truly enjoyed the feel of the Romer G switch but I keep on coming back to these for some odd reason. Besides the fact that the CM Novatouch is a TKL and I freaking hate it, because I love my my numpad I would have loved it if they came out with a CM Storm QuickFire TK style.
But oh well. Guess my next purchase will be the Ducky 30G Topre board that will carry me beyond as I've noticed some of you Mechanical Keyboard lovers are really in deep... like super deep... and I just don't want to spend the money on keyboards like that.

Oh and whenever I have the cash again and MassDrop does one for Egro or another DIY keyboard kit gonna jump on it and feel how its like to build your own Keyboard.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> its a custom kit. people have been calling it ZZ96. to my knowledge, only 10 exist in the states as of right now.


cool & cheers.


----------



## cephelix

@RoostrC0gburn that looks really smexy. What keycaps are those?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @RoostrC0gburn that looks really smexy. What keycaps are those?


Looks like GMK Sky Dolch with some CMY mods.


----------



## Jixr

carbon fiber plates are fine, I had one for a little bit. seems about on par with alum. has a little bit of flex, and it looked nice. I never had any problems with it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Just got my first 60% keyboard, the KBP V60 Matias Mini. I quite like it, even though changing both formfactor and layout(azerty to qwerty) is quite the challenge.

Two things i didn't like about the board though, the left keycaps were grinding against the case, fixed it by lightly sanding the keycaps, but will be sanding the case before I get my dolch set on there. And the keycaps were extremely hard to remove, almost had me worried I was going to rip the stem out. Is this normal for Alps caps?

sorry for the potato quality.


----------



## Blaise170

Yes it's normal. The dolch caps are better than stock as well.


----------



## G33K

O rings are magic. I can tell the difference slightly, but I don't mind it. The sound difference is great.

The Grifiti Fat wrist pad was a great addition to my keyboard as well, the Strafe is a bit taller than I expected. Plus I'm used to using one of these for 40 hours a week



A mech for work is my next keyboard related purchase. Something without backlighting, non-clicky keys like browns, and o-rings. Also these from the HBO show Silicon Valley if they do become a reality.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yes it's normal. The dolch caps are better than stock as well.


Does lubing the stems of the keycaps help at all to make them easier to remove in the future? I really don't need them to be *that* well attached.

And I certainly don't regret buying the dolch set, these are probably the flimsiest keycaps I've seen to day.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> carbon fiber plates are fine, I had one for a little bit. seems about on par with alum. has a little bit of flex, and it looked nice. I never had any problems with it.


I'm sure it'll feel fine, but I never did like the look of carbon fiber. I'd prefer a more neutral (gray, white, black) and "flat" anodized or powdered plate.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm sure it'll feel fine, but I never did like the look of carbon fiber. I'd prefer a more neutral (gray, white, black) and "flat" anodized or powdered plate.


Speaking of anodizing, I know you can't anodize in white but what color is the closest that I can anodize a plate, etc to white?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Speaking of anodizing, I know you can't anodize in white but what color is the closest that I can anodize a plate, etc to white?


Silver, I think.. If you _really_ want white, I'd probably recommend finding someone who could powder it for cheap. It'll cost more than anodizing, but it'll look better, and I personally prefer the texture.


----------



## General Crumples

I just bought an IBM Model M 1391401, excited.

It's an AT model, are these still detachable like the other 1391401 'swith PS/2?

My blue cube PS/2 to USB adapter does not like when I convert the AT to PS/2 so it won't work, and my PS/2 port is hard to use because I have to push the motherboard a bit to get it to fit.


----------



## timerwin63

I can't decide whether to get a GMK Dolch set from Originative or not. On one hand, I see it everywhere and while it looks nice, I don't know that I want any of my boards to be seen as "boring." On the other, it's almost impossible to find readily available sets under ~$150 that would fit my new board or the White Fox I have coming in May. That 1.75u shift really makes things somewhat complicated. There are a couple TA sets floating around, but I'm not too keen on the color and the amount of backlight bleed the set has.

If anyone has an opinion on the Dolch set, let me know. I know a lot of people really seem to like them.


----------



## Vlada011

I bought my first mechanical keyboard before about 20 days.
Deck Francium Pro TKL - White Backlight - Cherry MX Brown - US Layout - Double Shot PBT





I don't want to say except Order from Mechanicalkeyboards Immediately.
I don't have K70, but spend about 2h with K70, this keyboard is better for me and for all people who want nice typing and build quality before software and RGB lights. This keyboard have some nice mods with White LED as well and programming, downloading and firmware upgrade, writing scripts for control LED behavior.
Because I had big keyboard always I used to press (.) on numeric part and with TKL keyboard at the end of sentence my finger go there and press arrow. Only that but I used very fast.
In last moment I changed decision from Hassium PRO to Francium PRO and really I made great decision.
I could make mistake and I would be very satisfied with Hassium PRO but I would probably sell and order TKL.
Now some countries in Asia import Deck keyboards but because I want version with specific fonts, big CTRL WIN ALT and only US Layout is PBT I need to import from USA to Europe. At the end I payed 200$ keyboard. But OK on Performance PC she cost 170$ and for Americans, plus shipping... On Mechanical keyboards cost 140$. Guy who order for me ask them first about fonts style because I want same as on picture on their site. It's good they had that version.
People make mistake they think every keyboard with similar look and design feel same.
Metal plate and PBT keycaps, strong and heavy build give completely different impression than typing on example CM keyboard with same Cherry switches.
Stabilizers are Cherry MX as well. My recommendation for all people who look on keyboard as fetish and want nice little keyboard useful and for laptops. Little is heavy for backpack plus laptop but OK.

I think that keyboard manufacturer if they want to offer premium mechanical keyboard because they are proven during past 30 years and make profit because of that should more to pay attention on their real quality as stabilizers, build quality and PBT keycaps. Not to install same keycaps as on 20$ rubber dome keyboard and pay attention on hundreds color tones and software.


----------



## Coree

Hi, heres my RGB mechanical keyboard with Kailh browns. I think nobody hasn't seen this before, but it's a brand called 'Blackstorm', which is only exclusive in Finland. In my opinion this is good, was only 49e during the black friday sale. It's also available with Kailh blue's.


----------



## G33K

Got my HolyOOPS aluminum key yesterday. Much heavier than the other keys (duh), but very high quality and very detailed. Instead of a clack, it makes more of a thunk, even with two o-rings. Currently sitting as my ESC key, and the backlit NERV logo is my Windows logo. Unfortunately, it's for R4, so it looks a little funky, but it doesn't get in the way of typing.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Silver, I think.. If you _really_ want white, I'd probably recommend finding someone who could powder it for cheap. It'll cost more than anodizing, but it'll look better, and I personally prefer the texture.


you wouldn't want to powder coat a plate, the coating is probably going to be too thick for the switch cut outs to fit in. Just use spray paint.


----------



## DaClownie

So, those of you that have used way too many switches...

I'm currently using MX Browns... I'd like something that's as light if not a little lighter than the browns, but with more tactile feedback than the browns have... What switch would you recommend?

I'll be using them for gaming and typing, and they need to be available on a full size keyboard... I need a number pad back... TKL isn't for me anymore.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So, those of you that have used way too many switches...
> 
> I'm currently using MX Browns... I'd like something that's as light if not a little lighter than the browns, but with more tactile feedback than the browns have... What switch would you recommend?
> 
> I'll be using them for gaming and typing, and they need to be available on a full size keyboard... I need a number pad back... TKL isn't for me anymore.


Not a ton of options. There's topre but I'm not sure if that will provide the feeling you're after. The other option is making ergoclear switches by putting the spring from a brown or red into a clear switch, but thats a lot of work.

But maybe there are other options of which I'm not aware of.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So, those of you that have used way too many switches...
> 
> I'm currently using MX Browns... I'd like something that's as light if not a little lighter than the browns, but with more tactile feedback than the browns have... What switch would you recommend?
> 
> I'll be using them for gaming and typing, and they need to be available on a full size keyboard... I need a number pad back... TKL isn't for me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ton of options. There's topre but I'm not sure if that will provide the feeling you're after. The other option is making ergoclear switches by putting the spring from a brown or red into a clear switch, but thats a lot of work.
> 
> But maybe there are other options of which I'm not aware of.
Click to expand...

I knew it may not exist... I was just putting my dream switch stats out there to see if any matched it


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Silver, I think.. If you _really_ want white, I'd probably recommend finding someone who could powder it for cheap. It'll cost more than anodizing, but it'll look better, and I personally prefer the texture.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't want to powder coat a plate, the coating is probably going to be too thick for the switch cut outs to fit in. Just use spray paint.
Click to expand...

depending on the plate and the paint, spray paint could still be too thick. did this once, but installed switches when the paint was still "rubbery" not tacky, but enough to squeeze those switches in. vinyl is another option. see almost any axtran build


----------



## Blaise170

You're pretty out of luck. Browns are already really light at 45g, and adding a tactile bump on top would make for an unusable switch. You can't even put < 45g springs into MX Clears since for that reason.


----------



## Falkentyne

MK Disco with KBT (Greentech) Browns should provide more tactile feedback but wont be lighter than browns at all. So you can try that.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It's been a while since I'd gotten a keyboard, but trying out the Armaggeddon MKA-5R Hornet RGB with Kailh Blue won me over. It feels good, the click of an MX Blue with a slight 'tock' like the Browns.....so liking the feel. And while I was at it, I also bought the Armaggeddon SRO-5 Havoc III RGB optical mouse with an Avago A3310 sensor/engine......it's been a while since I've used a KB + mouse combo from just one company, but my initial impression of the Armaggeddon gear is good, so no regrets thus far.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It's been a while since I'd gotten a keyboard, but trying out the Armaggeddon MKA-5R Hornet RGB with Kailh Blue won me over. It feels good, the click of an MX Blue with a slight 'tock' like the Browns.....so liking the feel. And while I was at it, I also bought the Armaggeddon SRO-5 Havoc III RGB optical mouse with an Avago A3310 sensor/engine......it's been a while since I've used a KB + mouse combo from just one company, but my initial impression of the Armaggeddon gear is good, so no regrets thus far.


You're one of the few people who owns as many keyboards as I do.


----------



## Vlada011

My Deck 87 Francium Pro is fantastic mechanical keyboard.
Recommend for guys who write reviews and who use keyboard with laptop, etc...
Great typing experience, Cherry MX Brown.


----------



## lowfat

My Filco Majestouch has looked pretty much the same for the last 6 years. So today I decided to Plasti-Dip the top part of the casing. 5 coats of black base. 5 coats of aluminum pearl. Then 5 coats of candy apple red metallic flake. Sealed it w/ 3 coats of Carpro CQuartz coating. Then 2 coats of CQuartz Reload.











While I had the keyboard apart I replaced the v key, which had lost its click.


----------



## VSG

I've never been one for blanks but boy does that look great


----------



## Jixr

Wait, you used regular paint over plasti dip? why?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Wait, you used regular paint over plasti dip? why?


No. It is all dip. The pearls and metallic flake are mixed in to high gloss clear dip. Same technique as done w/ dipped vehicles.


----------



## Jixr

Hm, i didn't know they had other color options out now.


----------



## Coree

Are the O-rings made for Cherry mx's compatible with Kailh switches?? Are the diameters the same?


----------



## Blaise170

Yes


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Are the O-rings made for Cherry mx's compatible with Kailh switches?? Are the diameters the same?


pretty sure they are, Kailh switches are compatible with Cherry MX Keycaps after all


----------



## Laine

Didn't like the look of my Corsair Strafe, so I built a Datamancer-inspired aluminium case for it. Still haven't played around with keycaps yet, K70 set on the board.










So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Are the O-rings made for Cherry mx's compatible with Kailh switches?? Are the diameters the same?


They are. Stems on Kalih (Including the greens for Razer boards), Aristotle, Gaote, ProWorld and Gateron are Cherry clones and all use the same stem style. Fun fact, some Futaba and Topre switches come with Cherry-compatible stems too.


----------



## Coree

Ok, thx guys! Ordered some transparent o-rings


----------



## timerwin63

No chance anyone has 70 Clears lying around that they don't want, is there? I'd hate to put blues in my new board.

Edit: Gorgeous work, @Laine. Looks better than the Datamancer boards, IMO.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Didn't like the look of my Corsair Strafe, so I built a Datamancer-inspired aluminium case for it. Still haven't played around with keycaps yet, K70 set on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.


Very nice!


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.


He will have sets stocked in his store.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Didn't like the look of my Corsair Strafe, so I built a Datamancer-inspired aluminium case for it. Still haven't played around with keycaps yet, K70 set on the board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.


Looks great, all it needs are some nice keycaps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Didn't like the look of my Corsair Strafe, so I built a Datamancer-inspired aluminium case for it. Still haven't played around with keycaps yet, K70 set on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
Click to expand...

MOTM imo


----------



## Laine

Thanks for the love, everyone! Didn't expect that.

Any ideas on alternative sets that would go with the theme, if I can't manage to find the Nantucket?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> He will have sets stocked in his store.


I never could find the URL of the store that's supposed to stock later on, would you mind sharing it?

The 6.5u spacebar on my keyboard hopefully won't be a problem, I'm trying to make a custom one out of oak.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Thanks for the love, everyone! Didn't expect that.
> I never could find the URL of the store that's supposed to stock later on, would you mind sharing it?
> 
> The 6.5u spacebar on my keyboard hopefully won't be a problem, I'm trying to make a custom one out of oak.
> 
> -snip-


Holy crap, man, that's gorgeous. The oak contrasts the aluminum gorgeously. Are you going to leave the alu bare or give it some kind of fancy finish?


----------



## Blaise170

Holy crap, I am working on a list of keyboards I've owned and it is spilling over 50 unique units now... Not counting the 40 or so I haven't even unboxed yet at home... This is an addictive hobby to the extreme.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Didn't like the look of my Corsair Strafe, so I built a Datamancer-inspired aluminium case for it. Still haven't played around with keycaps yet, K70 set on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bummed I missed out on Nantucket Selectric.


Looks really nice, good job!


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Thanks for the love, everyone! Didn't expect that.
> 
> Any ideas on alternative sets that would go with the theme, if I can't manage to find the Nantucket?
> I never could find the URL of the store that's supposed to stock later on, would you mind sharing it?
> 
> The 6.5u spacebar on my keyboard hopefully won't be a problem, I'm trying to make a custom one out of oak.


Clueboard.co


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> My Filco Majestouch has looked pretty much the same for the last 6 years. So today I decided to Plasti-Dip the top part of the casing. 5 coats of black base. 5 coats of aluminum pearl. Then 5 coats of candy apple red metallic flake. Sealed it w/ 3 coats of Carpro CQuartz coating. Then 2 coats of CQuartz Reload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I had the keyboard apart I replaced the v key, which had lost its click.






When you replace the key, do you need to do something else? like firmware update or it works as soon as you put the new switch?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> When you replace the key, do you need to do something else? like firmware update or it works as soon as you put the new switch?


If you didn't break your board in the process, it should just work with the new switch in place. You don't modify any software by changing the switch and as far as the controllers are concerned, nothing has changed.


----------



## Blaise170

Keyswitches are just really basic momentary switches, you can put any kind of momentary switch into the slot without issue. The only thing switches do is change the flow of electricity.


----------



## fritx

The reason I am asking is because mine as well loose it clickyness, I believe is my letter "n" all of them have the sound except that one.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> The reason I am asking is because mine as well loose it clickyness, I believe is my letter "n" all of them have the sound except that one.


It was very easy to replace. The hardest part was opening up the casing. The front clips on my Filco were extremely tight. I for sure thought that I missed a screw.


----------



## Vlada011

Deck add rubber on lifters on their keyboards.
I thought only on Hassium Pro but when I saw on my Francium Pro same ... nice.

Before...



Now



I only must find puller for keys somewhere because one guy advice me to avoid Deck metal puller because could scratch keys. I will find plastic than. I completely forgot to order puller from mechanicalkeyboards.


----------



## Blaise170

In general the metal pullers are less likely to scratch keys than the plastic ones...


----------



## G33K

It's about hardness. A harder plastic will scratch a softer plastic, a harder metal will scratch a softer metal.

Where's ripster and his keyboard science when you need him?


----------



## Blaise170

Not in this case, it's about how they grip the keys, not the hardness. The plastic keypullers are rigid and clip onto the keycaps, while the wire pullers are flexible and grab underneath the keys.

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=23782.0


----------



## Vlada011

I completely forgot to order from mechanical keyboards...Some of these two

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=712

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=477

They look usefull for all keyboards.


----------



## Blaise170

I have a WASD wire puller I got from Amazon for $5. It works for every switch type I've tried it on.


----------



## Jixr

I use only plastic ones now, metal ones can leave marks on some softer plastic pcb keycap sets.


----------



## Mega Man

link jixr?


----------



## HPE1000

You have to be careful to properly grab the keys with the wire key pullers but if done right they work perfectly. On wider keys you need to use 2 wire key pullers. Usually for me, if I am scared to mess up a certain keycap or the wire keypuller doesnt fit between the keys and the case or something, I will use dental floss.

Amazing mspaint example (birds eye view)

You have to grab the keycap at an angle


----------



## timerwin63

I love my wire puller, but it definitely leaves marks on the bottom side of the Vortex PBT caps that I have with my Pok3rs. It doesn't make a huge difference when they're on, though, as the marks aren't visible.Larger keys (namely the Shift and Enter keys) I normally remove carefully with my fingers instead of bothering with key pullers.


----------



## TK421

Does anyone have a recommendation on a mechanical keyboard which have these qualities

-MX black or better quality with equivalent weight press
-TKL
-Detachable usb is a plus
-Back-lighting, but RGB is not needed


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation on a mechanical keyboard which have these qualities
> 
> -MX black or better quality with equivalent weight press
> -TKL
> -Detachable usb is a plus
> -Back-lighting, but RGB is not needed


Ducky One
Leopold FC750
CM QFR [Don't think they make it with blacks anymore or it's just really hard to find. User on GH was recently selling one for $70 or so.]


----------



## timerwin63

Got an iQunix Lambo (which is on MD right now, by the way. I got mine for ~$60 instead of the $90 on MD) for my Pok3r in today, as well as a purple anodized aluminum plate and my new baby, a Smart 68. Similar in layout to the White Fox most of you know about, it's got the option to hot-swap your switches and a Fn key on the front in the way of an Omron switch and an aluminum bar. (Sorry, pictures are pretty bad, I took them in a hurry.)



Spoiler: Pictures inside!



Backside of the Lambo:


The Lambo makes the Pok3r feel a little bit taller, and it adds a lip I wasn't expecting to the edge of the board, which is surprisingly nice. Makes the "underglow" thing I have going look really nice:


Lip:


The back side of the Smart is really clean:


The carbon fiber plate and top side of the board:


And a picture of an actually finished Smart with Dolch:




I didn't think the plate was notable enough to take pictures of just your standard 60% plate with a purple finish.

Edit: I lied, the Lambo drop just finished.


----------



## timerwin63

It's finally done! Well, at least my Zealios get here.







I put Black springs in my Blues, and a Taiwan Jet Axis spring in my space bar (heavier at the top, lighter bottoming out compared to Black springs) for convenience.

Bare board:


Unfortunately it uses Micro-USB. I guess I can live with that.


Here's the board after being decked in Dolch (I need more sets with a 1.75u shift):


It's got an extremely similar profile to the Pok3r:




In other news, with the advent of this board, I've decided to sell my clicky Pok3r. It's got the same switch/spring theme as this board, plus it's SIP socketed, which is nice. There's a thread in the Marketplace if anyone's interested.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> It's finally done! Well, at least my Zealios get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put Black springs in my Blues, and a Taiwan Jet Axis spring in my space bar (heavier at the top, lighter bottoming out compared to Black springs) for convenience.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bare board:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it uses Micro-USB. I guess I can live with that.
> 
> 
> Here's the board after being decked in Dolch (I need more sets with a 1.75u shift):
> 
> 
> It's got an extremely similar profile to the Pok3r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, with the advent of this board, I've decided to sell my clicky Pok3r. It's got the same switch/spring theme as this board, plus it's SIP socketed, which is nice. There's a thread in the Marketplace if anyone's interested.


Nice! That color is great and the carbon fiber looks amazing.

I have sunken to an all time low. Pleb switch hype


except gateron browns seem really nice so far, compared to cherry browns that are actually garbage


----------



## pez

What makes the Gaterons better? Considering I find Browns a nice medium between the blue and something like a Red, I don't see how it's 'garbage'?


----------



## VSG

To each their own. The Gaterons supposedly use plastic in the switch housing that works better, and is more reminiscent of lubed Cherry switches. Their tactile switches also are supposedly more emphasized on the tactile response.

I haven't tried any of those, but the Cherry MX Browns are by no means garbage. Easily my favorite of the popular Cherry switches overall.


----------



## timerwin63

Gateron switches use different molds (and maybe plastic?) for the stems, too. They're WAY smoother than MX stems.

I'm gonna link these instead of put them in the thread so you can get to zoom.

Gateron Black (left) vs MX Black (right).

Zealios (manufactured by Gateron) vs MX Brown.

Zealios vs MX Grey/Clear (the use the same tooling).

If you look closely, you'll notice the Cherry switches are considerably more porous than the Gateron counterparts, which results in a "scratchier" feeling. The difference isn't _huge_, but it's certainly noticeable on the single-piece-stem (not clicky) switches (imo).

As far as MX Browns being garbage, I certainly don't care for them (clears for life), but they're better than any linear switch out there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What makes the Gaterons better? Considering I find Browns a nice medium between the blue and something like a Red, I don't see how it's 'garbage'?


Well it certainly is something you would have to try to be able to understand. Cherry switches, especially in recent times are getting more and more scratchy. Cost cutting and/or lowering in quality due to cherry desperately trying to keep up with demand is most likely the reason this is.

All cherry switches outside of cherry mx blues feel scratchy for the most part. I got lucky and my pok3r (mx black) is somehow crazy smooth but my old poker 2 (mx black) and my brothers DS3 (mx black) are both incredibly scratchy.

Gaterons use softer plastic and I can assume better molds than cherry switches which makes the switches incredibly smooth. Maybe gaterons factory lube is better than that of cherrys as well, who knows.

All I can say though is that gateron linear switches are as smooth if not smoother than vintage black switches without a doubt. Of the few display model brown switch keyboards I have tried they were all scratchy and of the probably 5 switch testers I have all of the brown switches on them have been scratchy.

These gateron browns dont feel scratchy at all, they are butter smooth. Very much like how I remember the brown switches that were on a cherry g80-5000 that I tried.

Only reason I really care is that linears are my favorite switch and in the past the only way to get a smooth black switch was to get vintage switches and then lube them and even then they wouldn't be as smooth as the gaterons. Even with that said, I don't think I could bring myself to put gaterons on a board like my 360 corsa or something but for everything else I would go for gaterons.

Almost all of my boards are linear though, so I thought I would get these to put in my whitefox instead just to change it up a bit.

(have to note that I am ocd and things like a scratchy switch will bother me to no end, which is why I have strong feelings about how scratchy or smooth a switch is)


----------



## Jixr

I wouldn't mind giving browns another go, I've not used them in probably 3 years, and I don't mind clears either, but hate that removing keycaps from them is so hard to do.


----------



## Blaise170

In my experience, if the keyboard was made before 2010, it probably has good Cherry switches. I still think Alps is way better overall, but Cherry started getting scratchy in the last 5 years or so, probably because they are still using the same molds instead of redoing them. That or their new molds were done hastily and with less QC. I hated browns for awhile, but the Avid board I just got was new old stock and it feels much better than recent boards with browns.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I wouldn't mind giving browns another go, I've not used them in probably 3 years, and I don't mind clears either, but hate that removing keycaps from them is so hard to do.


try lubed gateron browns. just like clears, but smoother with a slightly more noticeable tactile bump. i suggest using a light lube, like Krytox 100 series


----------



## Blze001

I have two Cherry MX Brown keyboards and I don't notice any scratchiness. Maybe it's because they both get so much use they've worn smooth already?


----------



## TK421

How do you apply lube like the krytox 100? Just wet the stem sides and press the switch down a few times?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do you apply lube like the krytox 100? Just wet the stem sides and press the switch down a few times?


here is a great resource: https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=34332
I use a cheap little paint brush


----------



## Jixr

imo lube is pretty pointless, it will dry out eventually, and if it gets in the contact leaf you'll have to open and clean the switch.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> imo lube is pretty pointless, it will dry out eventually, and if it gets in the contact leaf you'll have to open and clean the switch.


i dont think i buy this. Krytox GPL vapor pressure is pretty high, and it is some of the purest lube oil you can get commercially. even if it did dry out, it would not affect the contact leaf as there are minimal (effectively none) contaminants in the oil.

what i am getting at is that lube oil can change the feel of a switch entirely. if you have not compared lubed gateron browns to cherry clears or "ergo clears" i highly suggest it.


----------



## TK421

I don't think I can pull the switch out though :|


----------



## Blaise170

You can also use dry lube too. Alps used it on their switches.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it certainly is something you would have to try to be able to understand. Cherry switches, especially in recent times are getting more and more scratchy. Cost cutting and/or lowering in quality due to cherry desperately trying to keep up with demand is most likely the reason this is.
> 
> All cherry switches outside of cherry mx blues feel scratchy for the most part. I got lucky and my pok3r (mx black) is somehow crazy smooth but my old poker 2 (mx black) and my brothers DS3 (mx black) are both incredibly scratchy.
> 
> Gaterons use softer plastic and I can assume better molds than cherry switches which makes the switches incredibly smooth. Maybe gaterons factory lube is better than that of cherrys as well, who knows.
> 
> All I can say though is that gateron linear switches are as smooth if not smoother than vintage black switches without a doubt. Of the few display model brown switch keyboards I have tried they were all scratchy and of the probably 5 switch testers I have all of the brown switches on them have been scratchy.
> 
> These gateron browns dont feel scratchy at all, they are butter smooth. Very much like how I remember the brown switches that were on a cherry g80-5000 that I tried.
> 
> Only reason I really care is that linears are my favorite switch and in the past the only way to get a smooth black switch was to get vintage switches and then lube them and even then they wouldn't be as smooth as the gaterons. Even with that said, I don't think I could bring myself to put gaterons on a board like my 360 corsa or something but for everything else I would go for gaterons.
> 
> Almost all of my boards are linear though, so I thought I would get these to put in my whitefox instead just to change it up a bit.
> 
> (have to note that I am ocd and things like a scratchy switch will bother me to no end, which is why I have strong feelings about how scratchy or smooth a switch is)


That was a much better explanation of why







. The last time i tried browns extensively was on an original G710(+) back when mech keyboards were hitting the mainstream gaming world for Razer and Logitech. That could be why







.

Also, i guess I feel some scratchiness in my MX Reds, but at the same time, I really have to 'look' for it.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What makes the Gaterons better? Considering I find Browns a nice medium between the blue and something like a Red, I don't see how it's 'garbage'?


Nothing, they are not better. They are copy of Cherry MX... Best keys are Cherry MX and Topre are good strictly for gaming example.
I like Cherry MX Brown most. Because they are not loud as Blue and you still have impression of mechanical keyboards, they are not to light on pressure.
Special PBT Cherry MX Brown sound nicer and little louder than Cherry MX Brown ABS. No click sound but you hear mechanical switches.
I don't even look other version, only I know that Topre are good. Example CM NovaTouch TKL with PBT keys could be fantastic option for people who like Cherry MX Red and want light switches for gaming.
They made now 100 alternatives of Cherry MX. I only pass further when I see something else.


----------



## Blaise170

Oh don't be so melodramatic. Just because Gateron copied Cherry's design doesn't automatically make it inferior. And just because you think MX and Topre are the best does not make them the best. In my own opinion Cherry doesn't even come close to most other switches, but they are mainstream now while the others dropped out of the keyboard business long ago (notably Alps, Honeywell, Micro Switch, Fujitsu, et al). Topre is way overpriced for what it is too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That was a much better explanation of why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The last time i tried browns extensively was on an original G710(+) back when mech keyboards were hitting the mainstream gaming world for Razer and Logitech. That could be why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, i guess I feel some scratchiness in my MX Reds, but at the same time, I really have to 'look' for it.


Yeah, it is easier to feel scratchiness in linears, but probably even easier to notice after trying something like a lubed vintage black switch or a gateron switch. I game on black switches so I float around the actuation point and if my wasd keys are scratchy at all it can be pretty noticeable.

Scratchiness isn't going to be that noticeable when normally typing unless you really look for it and not all cherry switches will be scratchy. Seems cherrys batches are really hit or miss these days. As I said, my pok3r has insanely smooth black switches. Not quite gateron smooth but if I was told they were unlubed vintage blacks I wouldn't question it for a second. They are not scratchy at all, but they seem "dry" in a way, not like the butter smoothness in gaterons or a lubed vintage black switch. Once again, very ocd complaints I realize.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Nothing, they are not better. They are copy of Cherry MX... Best keys are Cherry MX and Topre are good strictly for gaming example.
> I like Cherry MX Brown most. Because they are not loud as Blue and you still have impression of mechanical keyboards, they are not to light on pressure.
> Special PBT Cherry MX Brown sound nicer and little louder than Cherry MX Brown ABS. No click sound but you hear mechanical switches.
> I don't even look other version, only I know that Topre are good. Example CM NovaTouch TKL with PBT keys could be fantastic option for people who like Cherry MX Red and want light switches for gaming.
> They made now 100 alternatives of Cherry MX. I only pass further when I see something else.


If gaterons were simply just copies of cherry switches (like the many other copies of cherry switches over the years) they wouldn't be so incredibly popular. They are better than modern cherry switches simply put. They improved on the design by providing incredibly smooth switches at much lower prices as well. They are only improving and it wouldn't shock me if they eventually move on to gold plated instead of copper plated leads to reduce the chances of corrosion that jixr has noted.

Cherry switches are probably more durable in the long run tough.


----------



## Vlada011

This is funny. Only really popular switches I know are Topre and Cherry MX.
Maybe and Cherry not use any more good switches for Board 6.0 keyboard.








Every gamer should have only two keyboard. Both mechanical and both with Double Shot PBT switches.
Cherry MX for typing, Topre for gaming. And both without light or one LED color just.
Or if someone have problem to used on too light Topre than should use Brown or Red Cherry MX and for gaming.
Brown could be and for typing. Light is only little plus.
Everything else is II class compare to these.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> This is funny. Only really popular switches I know are Topre and Cherry MX.
> Maybe and Cherry not use any more good switches for Board 6.0 keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every gamer should have only two keyboard. Both mechanical and both with Double Shot PBT switches.
> Cherry MX for typing, Topre for gaming. And both without light or one LED color just.
> Or if someone have problem to used on too light Topre than should use Brown or Red Cherry MX and for gaming.
> Brown could be and for typing. Light is only little plus.
> Everything else is II class compare to these.


Why do you feel everyone should spend $400+ on two keyboards when most are more than content with just one? We're all different from one another and have our own personal preferences, and for one Im beyond happy with my MX Blues, won't give them up for anything, and never run into issues when gaming. Browns for a lot of people (myself included) just don't have the same wonderful feeling when it comes to typing on Blues or Greens.

Secondly, having the stems on switches be doubleshot would be pointless since they would be covered by the key caps, not to mention wouldn't be as rigid structurally to handle the regular wear and tear a switch deals with. Oh, and it would increase the price a ton for no benefit.

... And two keyboards on one desk? Most people barely have room on their desks for an ultrawide monitor, their case, a mouse a keyboard, and if they're lucky room for a mug of coffee (or can of soda/pop/energy drink).... And you feel they should be cluttering up that space even more? Interesting thought process.

Not everyone has an eight foot desk (or three feet of depth) to afford the option of having a bunch of extras stuff on their desk, and even if they did I'd much rather put the cost of a to pre keyboard into something I'd use, like say additional ram, another solid state drive, or even a cheapy video card to mess around with.


----------



## grazz1984

Just ordered my first ever mechanical keyboard the Redragon KUMARA


----------



## HPE1000

Well my walnut datamancer wooden case from massdrop has shipped. All I need now is a set of irish dyesub keycaps :/


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Just ordered my first ever mechanical keyboard the Redragon KUMARA


Are you near a Microcenter? I've never even heard of that brand but I'd love to hear a comparison between their custom "greens" and the Razer "greens"

P.s. I picked up a RosewillRGB 10-keyless from Newegg 2 weeks ago when they were $49. One of the best pickups I've gotten in a long time. The blues are much more comfortable for CS:GO than my old red switches.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Are you near a Microcenter? I've never even heard of that brand but I'd love to hear a comparison between their custom "greens" and the Razer "greens"
> 
> P.s. I picked up a RosewillRGB 10-keyless from Newegg 2 weeks ago when they were $49. One of the best pickups I've gotten in a long time. The blues are much more comfortable for CS:GO than my old red switches.


here the link to the keyboard ive read some reviews on it and it seem to perform pretty well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Redragon-KUMARA-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B01ATP6770?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## kgtuning

Is it me or does it kinda looks like a QFR-I?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well my walnut datamancer wooden case from massdrop has shipped. All I need now is a set of irish dyesub keycaps :/


you mean you don't want to pay $200 for the GMK set?

and that set would go well with a wooden accent.

I want to replace the acrylic sheet in my zz96 case with wood, I think it would look nice, just haven't got around to it yet. Too many other restoration projects i'm working on right now.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Are you near a Microcenter? I've never even heard of that brand but I'd love to hear a comparison between their custom "greens" and the Razer "greens"


Don't quote me on this, but I think the "Redragon" switches are Outemu blues. I seem to remember a discussion on another site about a Redragon board where that was determined.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I think the "Redragon" switches are Outemu blues. I seem to remember a discussion on another site about a Redragon board where that was determined.


The switches in their product pictures look like either Outemu or Gateron blues, although the price of the board hints strongly toward Outemu being more likely.


----------



## grazz1984

Would you say its a good starter?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you mean you don't want to pay $200 for the GMK set?
> 
> and that set would go well with a wooden accent.
> 
> I want to replace the acrylic sheet in my zz96 case with wood, I think it would look nice, just haven't got around to it yet. Too many other restoration projects i'm working on right now.


Yeah that kinda blindsided me. 200 dollars and completely covered with pad printing. I'd rather pay 75 and just get some dyesubs.. The original mockup for that set was perfect, just green GMK set with no irish pad printing. Oh well.

The imsto gb will be good if it gets off the ground. Would be able to get russian and irish dyesubs for less than the GMK set.

How do you plan on making the wooden insert? Get it laser cut somewhere?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You can also use dry lube too. Alps used it on their switches.


This one?

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Would you say its a good starter?


You paid 40-50 for it, and it gets you off of rubber domes. I'd say it is a good start ^^ You may want to upgrade to a different style / different switch / different features at some point. But I was very happy with my MX Red Rosewill for years.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why do you feel everyone should spend $400+ on two keyboards when most are more than content with just one? We're all different from one another and have our own personal preferences, and for one Im beyond happy with my MX Blues, won't give them up for anything, and never run into issues when gaming. Browns for a lot of people (myself included) just don't have the same wonderful feeling when it comes to typing on Blues or Greens.
> 
> Secondly, having the stems on switches be doubleshot would be pointless since they would be covered by the key caps, not to mention wouldn't be as rigid structurally to handle the regular wear and tear a switch deals with. Oh, and it would increase the price a ton for no benefit.
> 
> ... And two keyboards on one desk? Most people barely have room on their desks for an ultrawide monitor, their case, a mouse a keyboard, and if they're lucky room for a mug of coffee (or can of soda/pop/energy drink).... And you feel they should be cluttering up that space even more? Interesting thought process.
> 
> Not everyone has an eight foot desk (or three feet of depth) to afford the option of having a bunch of extras stuff on their desk, and even if they did I'd much rather put the cost of a to pre keyboard into something I'd use, like say additional ram, another solid state drive, or even a cheapy video card to mess around with.


Well some people who are rich thing everyone on this forum is rich also, and has unlimited money to throw around


----------



## HPE1000

pls ppl stop fighting


----------



## LDV617

Where can I find a cannabis leaf keycap that will be backlit?


----------



## timerwin63

Anyone have a suggestion for a good/fast desoldering pump in the sub-$100 range? I hate those plunger-style pumps and I don't care for using an entire roll of wick (or close to it) for an LED'd board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Where can I find a cannabis leaf keycap that will be backlit?


MAX Keyboards is the only place I know of that does custom backlit caps.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> You paid 40-50 for it, and it gets you off of rubber domes. I'd say it is a good start ^^ You may want to upgrade to a different style / different switch / different features at some point. But I was very happy with my MX Red Rosewill for years.


I will be giving it a thrashing on z-type tomorrow once ive received it


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a good/fast desoldering pump in the sub-$100 range? I hate those plunger-style pumps and I don't care for using an entire roll of wick (or close to it) for an LED'd board.
> MAX Keyboards is the only place I know of that does custom backlit caps.


None that are worth their price. I'd go with the Aoyue gun, I have one on my station and it works great.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Where can I find a cannabis leaf keycap that will be backlit?


Yeah besides a custom like timerwin said there is only really these caps which *arent* backlit



but I dont see the listing on pimpmykeyboards anymore so I am not sure if they plan on making more

or a click clack like this but that would cost a decent amount of money and would be hard to find in the first place


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> None that are worth their price. I'd go with the Aoyue gun, I have one on my station and it works great.


Thanks for the suggestion. I guess I'll be saving for a little while and using wick or suffering through a hand pump until I can afford a station.

I gotta hand it to those of you that switch layouts on a regular basis. I just moved off my Smart after a week back to my Pok3r and it's not as easy as I thought it'd be. Moving from TKL to 60% was an adjustment, but moving from 65% back to 60 feels like so much more work...


----------



## LDV617

I went for the Max Keyboards custom with a vector image I found on google. I will post pics when it comes!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Nothing, they are not better. They are copy of Cherry MX... Best keys are Cherry MX and Topre are good strictly for gaming example.
> I like Cherry MX Brown most. Because they are not loud as Blue and you still have impression of mechanical keyboards, they are not to light on pressure.
> Special PBT Cherry MX Brown sound nicer and little louder than Cherry MX Brown ABS. No click sound but you hear mechanical switches.
> I don't even look other version, only I know that Topre are good. Example CM NovaTouch TKL with PBT keys could be fantastic option for people who like Cherry MX Red and want light switches for gaming.
> They made now 100 alternatives of Cherry MX. I only pass further when I see something else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, it is easier to feel scratchiness in linears, but probably even easier to notice after trying something like a lubed vintage black switch or a gateron switch. I game on black switches so I float around the actuation point and if my wasd keys are scratchy at all it can be pretty noticeable.
> 
> Scratchiness isn't going to be that noticeable when normally typing unless you really look for it and not all cherry switches will be scratchy. Seems cherrys batches are really hit or miss these days. As I said, my pok3r has insanely smooth black switches. Not quite gateron smooth but if I was told they were unlubed vintage blacks I wouldn't question it for a second. They are not scratchy at all, but they seem "dry" in a way, not like the butter smoothness in gaterons or a lubed vintage black switch. Once again, very ocd complaints I realize.
> If gaterons were simply just copies of cherry switches (like the many other copies of cherry switches over the years) they wouldn't be so incredibly popular. They are better than modern cherry switches simply put. They improved on the design by providing incredibly smooth switches at much lower prices as well. They are only improving and it wouldn't shock me if they eventually move on to gold plated instead of copper plated leads to reduce the chances of corrosion that jixr has noted.
> 
> Cherry switches are probably more durable in the long run tough.


Well this escalated quickly. However, I do get it HPE. I never thought of it, but it's actually gotta be nice to be able to do that for CS:GO. Counter strafing could be really well-done with that method.

And on the note of expensive keyboards and a > b. I have finally been able to try out Topre and so far I'm in love. I'm not quite sure how to explain them, but they are truly a dream to type on for just general typing. I've yet to get a chance to game with them, but I don't see it being a problem







.

And pics for your all's viewing pleasure:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DRKreiger

So i jst bought my first mechanical keyboard. Corsair Strafe RGB. With in a week. I could not deal with the red silent switches. felt like typing on mushy chicklets.

I ordered a set of 100 MX cherry clears, as i am a heavier typer. I have noticed a slight sandy, or scraping feel. I am reading that this will slowly go away. How long Should expect this to last? I type on it 8 hours a day 5 days a week.

Anyways. this was a fun project.


----------



## TK421

Is this the correct dry lube for keyboards?

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube

I cannot open up the switch to lubricate with krytox.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well this escalated quickly. However, I do get it HPE. I never thought of it, but it's actually gotta be nice to be able to do that for CS:GO. Counter strafing could be really well-done with that method.
> 
> And on the note of expensive keyboards and a > b. I have finally been able to try out Topre and so far I'm in love. I'm not quite sure how to explain them, but they are truly a dream to type on for just general typing. I've yet to get a chance to game with them, but I don't see it being a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And pics for your all's viewing pleasure:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Proper counter strafing is key to those VAC shots









Nice, how do you like the layout?

Billnye is bringing his type s this summer so I can try one then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So i jst bought my first mechanical keyboard. Corsair Strafe RGB. With in a week. I could not deal with the red silent switches. felt like typing on mushy chicklets.
> 
> I ordered a set of 100 MX cherry clears, as i am a heavier typer. I have noticed a slight sandy, or scraping feel. I am reading that this will slowly go away. How long Should expect this to last? I type on it 8 hours a day 5 days a week.
> 
> Anyways. this was a fun project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It shouldn't take too long I don't think. If I remember I think people say use them for a few weeks/months and then lube them if you want to lube. Because if you lube brand new clears they wont really ever break in. Not saying you are going to lube them but that should give an idea of how long it takes to break them in. I imagine if you type that much it should only be a month tops. Be sure to let us know









Satan has finally landed after being shipped back all the way to taiwan due to incorrect shipping address.



Solder and 1.8mm green leds on order.


----------



## RagingPwner

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you mean you don't want to pay $200 for the GMK set?


Relaunched today. $130 for a full gray set and $138 for a gray/green mods set.

Still almost double an EnjoyPBT Irish set. lol


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> false
> Relaunched today. $130 for a full gray set and $138 for a gray/green mods set.
> 
> Still almost double an EnjoyPBT Irish set. lol


Not to mention you have to deal with the subtext, which is meh at best. I'm gonna pick up the mods to maybe mix with a Dolch set, but I can't put up with two sets of legends on my keys.

Edit: What are modern DCS sets like? Anything like the WYSE set I have laying around here? I'd love to have a set of mods to go with it that would fit modern boards, but if I'm gonna get thin or cheap plastic, I'm not interested. GMK/Cherry is close enough that I could deal with it, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't prefer a matching profile.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Proper counter strafing is key to those VAC shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how do you like the layout?
> 
> Billnye is bringing his type s this summer so I can try one then.
> It shouldn't take too long I don't think. If I remember I think people say use them for a few weeks/months and then lube them if you want to lube. Because if you lube brand new clears they wont really ever break in. Not saying you are going to lube them but that should give an idea of how long it takes to break them in. I imagine if you type that much it should only be a month tops. Be sure to let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satan has finally landed after being shipped back all the way to taiwan due to incorrect shipping address.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solder and 1.8mm green leds on order.


It's definitely a learning curve, but I'm learning it well as I work with Linux 40 hours a week and people are right when they say for programming, scripting, and bash/terminal stuff is made to be great. The FN key can generally be annoying on a lot of keyboards because of the placement, but I'd go as far to say this is the best placement of one yet. I'm already ready to see that Massdrop go live with the PBT spacepars for this







. I just warmed up for about an hour in CS:GO and it's even doing great at gaming







.


----------



## Jixr

yeah i got a lot of die hard butthurt people on r/mk when I called out how stupid the buy was because of abs and pad printing was worse than dye sub pbt for 1/2 the cost.

and hte, the base separates from the sides, so Basically I just need to find some 1/8th inch hobby wood, strips, and basically lay them out in a rectangle and cut to fit, and assemble. Should be super easy, but right now i'm restoring an 1972 road racing bicycle, and all my play money is in that and buying another zz96 ( and paying off my repair bill from some punk kid breaking into my car )

and i know a guy who has a green ( non irish ) pbt 4 set for sale at cost+ shipping


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So i jst bought my first mechanical keyboard. Corsair Strafe RGB. With in a week. I could not deal with the red silent switches. felt like typing on mushy chicklets.
> 
> I ordered a set of 100 MX cherry clears, as i am a heavier typer. I have noticed a slight sandy, or scraping feel. I am reading that this will slowly go away. How long Should expect this to last? I type on it 8 hours a day 5 days a week.
> 
> Anyways. this was a fun project.


Hi, can you do me a favor?
can you take a close up picture of the SMD RGB LED's on that keyboard?

Also if you buy cherry MX Clears, please note that the backlighting wont show through the key at all. RGB and non RGB switches are pin compatible but there's no room for the SMD to fit; the switch will completely block the SMD RGB LED.

You will have to transplant the ENTIRE internal switch and put it in the silent clear housing, and I have no idea if that will work.


----------



## bluej511

Idk if this counts as i didn't build it but Corsair Strafe in RGB, yes its a UK layout, i can't stand French azerty. I ordered it on Amazon UK, got lost in transit so had em ship another one. Ended up taking like 2 weeks total cuz of christmas and new years. Two months later another one showed up haha.

Arty fartsy shot. I can do about 80wpm without punctuations, and god knowns what i can do with. I love the mx browns though, keyboard is a bit loud but thats about it.


----------



## Blaise170

Speaking of dyesubs, I got in a bunch of Japanese Alps dyesubs. They look really nice. Think I might keep them on my AEK though. Pics later.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

25 Year old Cherry MX Black keyboard: the WYSE PC-Enhanced







Used a Arduino Leanorda Pro Micro USB adapter to switch it from Terminal to USB... Here is the final result: 

1991 is age of manufacture







Still works great...


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Hi, can you do me a favor?
> can you take a close up picture of the SMD RGB LED's on that keyboard?
> 
> Also if you buy cherry MX Clears, please note that the backlighting wont show through the key at all. RGB and non RGB switches are pin compatible but there's no room for the SMD to fit; the switch will completely block the SMD RGB LED.
> 
> You will have to transplant the ENTIRE internal switch and put it in the silent clear housing, and I have no idea if that will work.


You can see in the pic that i disassembled all 100 clears and 100 reds to put the spring and stem in the transparent housings. Between rebuilding each switch,desoldering and soldering i can now do a full set in that process in 4-5 hours. 

Heres your pic.

And a close up of rebuilt clear housing with clear mechanism


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Proper counter strafing is key to those VAC shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how do you like the layout?
> 
> Billnye is bringing his type s this summer so I can try one then.
> It shouldn't take too long I don't think. If I remember I think people say use them for a few weeks/months and then lube them if you want to lube. Because if you lube brand new clears they wont really ever break in. Not saying you are going to lube them but that should give an idea of how long it takes to break them in. I imagine if you type that much it should only be a month tops. Be sure to let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satan has finally landed after being shipped back all the way to taiwan due to incorrect shipping address.
> 
> 
> 
> Solder and 1.8mm green leds on order.


Thanks for the input. Kind of near what i figured. I think i will give it a month or so and see how they feel. I really don't want to disassemble this thing and each switch ever again. Hoping lube won't be needed

I did figure out that a solder sucker was not the way to go. I took a reverse tension tweezer and bent the tips to depress the plate clips. Then using a soldering iron to alternately warm the solder on each pad. That ensured i wouldn't overheat the pads.

Here's the tweezer i altered.


----------



## timerwin63

I finally got my aluminum plate on, and I gotta say, the thing hardly looks like a Pok3r anymore. No, it looks _so_ much better! (Sorry for the shoddy pictures. I'll have my friend do some glamour shots when I send it to him.


----------



## grazz1984

got my keyboard today and wow it feels so nice







sorry about the crappy phone pic


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Not to mention you have to deal with the subtext, which is meh at best. I'm gonna pick up the mods to maybe mix with a Dolch set, but I can't put up with two sets of legends on my keys.
> 
> Edit: What are modern DCS sets like? Anything like the WYSE set I have laying around here? I'd love to have a set of mods to go with it that would fit modern boards, but if I'm gonna get thin or cheap plastic, I'm not interested. GMK/Cherry is close enough that I could deal with it, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't prefer a matching profile.


Sub legends don't really bother me, but I'll probably get just the mods myself if I do decide to join the drop.

DCS is thin. That's why most sets anymore are either SA or GMK I'm assuming.


----------



## Blaise170

DCS/SA is just a key profile, it's not a brand.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is this the correct dry lube for keyboards?
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube
> 
> I cannot open up the switch to lubricate with krytox.


Few different lubes you can use. You can use that. TechKeys has a Krytox blend for Thick, Thin, and Springs. Zeal also sells a GH V3 which I recommend out of all.

That will be fine for stabs. Just replace your plate with one that allows removal of switch tops and you can tune and lube every switch.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Few different lubes you can use. You can use that. TechKeys has a Krytox blend for Thick, Thin, and Springs. Zeal also sells a GH V3 which I recommend out of all.
> 
> That will be fine for stabs. Just replace your plate with one that allows removal of switch tops and you can tune and lube every switch.


Unfortunately I don't think I disassemble this keyboard.
I also don't have the proper equipment to solder keys to the pcb and plate.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> DCS/SA is just a key profile, it's not a brand.


Right, I know that, but I was wondering if AP's molds for DCS were the same as they were in the 80s and early 90s (thick like my WYSE caps) or if they were thin and gross because of the cost war that made domes popular. Should have been clearer, I apologize.


----------



## Blaise170

I know some people were asking about the stuff I was preparing to sell, including group 1 of my Japanese stuff. If interested, look here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/blaise170/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I know some people were asking about the stuff I was preparing to sell, including group 1 of my Japanese stuff. If interested, look here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/blaise170/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


What are the switches in the Focus board? Genuine White Alps or the Hua-Jie clones? Also, which of the Alps boards feels the best? I'd love to pick one up.


----------



## Blaise170

The Focus has Hua-Jie AK Ivory switches. They feel pretty nice but too much tactility for my taste. I think the ELSA has the best layout and one of the Filcos I have has a nice tactile Alps SKBM Cream switch. My favorite board out of the bunch is one of them that I'm planning to keep, a Sharp X68000 keyboard with Alps SKCL Yellow and black doubleshot Japanese keys and a different X68000 keyboard I'll likely keep with Alps SKCL Green and beige Alps doubleshots. I've still got a ton of boards in the process of retrobright though, so I'll be listing more in another day or so.

Here is Hasu's beige keyboard (same model as mine... and coincidentally, a key broken in the exact same spot, but not his!):


And a random black one that I think is the same model as mine:


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well it certainly is something you would have to try to be able to understand. Cherry switches, especially in recent times are getting more and more scratchy. Cost cutting and/or lowering in quality due to cherry desperately trying to keep up with demand is most likely the reason this is.
> 
> All cherry switches outside of cherry mx blues feel scratchy for the most part. I got lucky and my pok3r (mx black) is somehow crazy smooth but my old poker 2 (mx black) and my brothers DS3 (mx black) are both incredibly scratchy.
> 
> Gaterons use softer plastic and I can assume better molds than cherry switches which makes the switches incredibly smooth. Maybe gaterons factory lube is better than that of cherrys as well, who knows.
> 
> All I can say though is that gateron linear switches are as smooth if not smoother than vintage black switches without a doubt. Of the few display model brown switch keyboards I have tried they were all scratchy and of the probably 5 switch testers I have all of the brown switches on them have been scratchy.
> 
> These gateron browns dont feel scratchy at all, they are butter smooth. Very much like how I remember the brown switches that were on a cherry g80-5000 that I tried.
> 
> Only reason I really care is that linears are my favorite switch and in the past the only way to get a smooth black switch was to get vintage switches and then lube them and even then they wouldn't be as smooth as the gaterons. Even with that said, I don't think I could bring myself to put gaterons on a board like my 360 corsa or something but for everything else I would go for gaterons.
> 
> Almost all of my boards are linear though, so I thought I would get these to put in my whitefox instead just to change it up a bit.
> 
> (have to note that I am ocd and things like a scratchy switch will bother me to no end, which is why I have strong feelings about how scratchy or smooth a switch is)


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/outemu-switches-120-pack?utm_placement=2&referer=H3UX52&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-25&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## pez

My boss at work just received a board with the Outemu blue switches and he's basically said they're even louder than blues. The click is pretty ridiculous. He's supposed to bring it in Monday so I can play with it.


----------



## Blaise170

I have bad experience with Outemu (OTM) switches personally. I bought a keyboard last year with those switches (E-Element 104 RGB) and the clicks were not only inconsistent but several would stick. Outemu is made by Gaote, who make several other lines, and Gaote's unbranded line has teal clicky switches which would look really good in a clear housing but I don't know if they suffer the same issues as my Outemu switches did. On the other hand, Gaote makes Matias Alps switches which are pretty consistent and I've heard very few complaints about them, even owning a keyboard with Matias QL switches myself. So it's a confusing company for sure.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/outemu-switches-120-pack?utm_placement=2&referer=H3UX52&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-25&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


On reddit they are saying the blues are super clicky and loud but the other switches (linears and browns) are not smooth like gaterons.

BTW: Am I the only person whose chrome locks up really bad half the time I look at the comments on massdrop?


----------



## VSG

Yes, you are









But yeah, chrome's fine here and I haven't experienced the issue you have.

As far as those Outemu switches go- 30g seems like a bad idea for really clicky switches.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yes, you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, chrome's fine here and I haven't experienced the issue you have.
> 
> As far as those Outemu switches go- 30g seems like a bad idea for really clicky switches.


I should try to figure out why it is happening then :/

Well I can say I am really happy with how this has turned out so far. It has only been 4 months in the making and 3-4 repaints of the plate :/



Got those super legit half gateron half cherry switches in it. I ended up ordering 1.8mm green leds for it since I cannot place the 2x3x4 leds inside of the switches with the stock cherry tops on the switches anymore. I'm interested to see how those leds work out.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On reddit they are saying the blues are super clicky and loud but the other switches (linears and browns) are not smooth like gaterons.
> 
> BTW: Am I the only person whose chrome locks up really bad half the time I look at the comments on massdrop?


the comment is loading pretty slow so gaterons > outemu? i trust u.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> the comment is loading pretty slow so gaterons > outemu? i trust u.


Well I personally haven't tried outemu switches so I cannot really comment, just relaying what was said on reddit.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I personally haven't tried outemu switches so I cannot really comment, just relaying what was said on reddit.


if my ikbc-g104 wanna add led, what size should i go for it? round or square one? thanks.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is this the correct dry lube for keyboards?
> 
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube
> 
> I cannot open up the switch to lubricate with krytox.


Maybe could be use lubricate from Durex.








I saw nice Vortex and TEX TKL Aluminum case for Filco keyboards.
Filco is great option after installation PBT keys and aluminium case.
Than keyboard cost you 300$ total but that's keyboard for me not Razer and similar...
When I remember I plan first to buy Full keyboard Hassium Pro, thanks god I bought TKL Francium Pro.
Never again on full size.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> if my ikbc-g104 wanna add led, what size should i go for it? round or square one? thanks.


2x3x4 leds can sometimes interfere with cherry profile keycaps so for that reason, I am switching to the 1.8mm leds when possible. You can find some geekhack threads about the interference that 2x3x4 leds can have with cherry profile thick keycaps. I personally had this problem on one of my numpads and keyboards and I had to desolder both of them because of it.

Some people sand the tops of their 2x3x4 leds if they interfere, but that is just a pain to do so if you can find your led color in 1.8mm I would probably go for that. 1.8mm aren't any more expensive either, you can get a 100 pack for around 6 dollars.

This thread is great showing all the differences. 1.8mm leds are talked about further down in the thread as well.
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54702.0


----------



## timerwin63

@HPE1000 I don't have any Gaterons on hand to test, but are Gateron switch tops interchangeable with Cherry tops? I can't seem to find a clear answer using google-fu. I'm thinking about picking up 70 clear switch tops from Zeal and putting 2x3x4mm LEDs into my Clears.


----------



## Blaise170

Yeah Gateron housing is compatible.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yeah Gateron housing is compatible.


Sweet, thanks! I'm getting itchy waiting for my Zealios to get here, so I'm going to try to capture the experience as much as I can before they get here.


----------



## HPE1000

Yep interchangeable. That board I posted above has gateron bottom half and stem with cherry tops.

woo


that moment when I cannot host it from imgur because the url has wt f in it

Going to paint it. Far too yellowed to keep stock


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 2x3x4 leds can sometimes interfere with cherry profile keycaps so for that reason, I am switching to the 1.8mm leds when possible. You can find some geekhack threads about the interference that 2x3x4 leds can have with cherry profile thick keycaps. I personally had this problem on one of my numpads and keyboards and I had to desolder both of them because of it.
> 
> Some people sand the tops of their 2x3x4 leds if they interfere, but that is just a pain to do so if you can find your led color in 1.8mm I would probably go for that. 1.8mm aren't any more expensive either, you can get a 100 pack for around 6 dollars.
> 
> This thread is great showing all the differences. 1.8mm leds are talked about further down in the thread as well.
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=54702.0


thanks again.


----------



## Jixr

Dang it. Pretty sure i'm about to have collectors start calling me.

Bought into another zz96 GB, and I still have car repair bills and taxes to pay. Oh well, ramen for dinner for the next month.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

lol i just went for the v2 pcb and a new plate this round. anyone else in on the octagon? dunno how much longer we will be waiting on that one...


----------



## HPE1000

Got some stuff today





Also got the 1.8mm green leds. They snap into the switch housings like 2x3x4 leds (even better fit possibly) and they are tiny. Solder should get here tomorrow and case gets here wednesday. I guess I can just use classic beige until the whole imsto gb gets off the ground... if ever..


----------



## Blaise170

Ha! I feel you Jixr. I have about $2000 invested in keyboards right now. I've got about $1000 in the Japanese stuff that I'm currently listing/already listed on eBay, $650 in four boxes of WYSE keyboards (hope to make about $5 each on those after fees), another $250 or so in my custom, and another $200 or so invested in other stuff. Hopefully the Alps inflation right now will help me with my sales - how often has anyone seen a new in box Japanese Apple Extended Keyboard II?


----------



## HPE1000

I think the leds are a wee bit too bright. It is crazy. (I can turn them down, but wow)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think the leds are a wee bit too bright. It is crazy. (I can turn them down, but wow)


OMG, lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> OMG, lol


it messes up your eyes pretty bad if you glace directly at them

there are no keycaps on it right now though, so it wont always be like that haha


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think the leds are a wee bit too bright. It is crazy. (I can turn them down, but wow)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Found a pic of you trying out a racing sim


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Found a pic of you trying out a racing sim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha


----------



## VSG

Some of these new RGB keyboards have super bright LEDs. Way too bright without keycaps, and some can hit you in the eye if you sit at just the wrong angle.


----------



## HPE1000

There we go



Case is getting here tomorrow. Took me hours to figure out how to get a keymap on this keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Some of these new RGB keyboards have super bright LEDs. Way too bright without keycaps, and some can hit you in the eye if you sit at just the wrong angle.


I imagine so. The pok3r kinda has that problem because the spacebar LED is facing forward while all the other keys aren't (same on this keyboard as well). And since the case is low profile, that LED shines right at you. Luckily the LEDs in the pok3r aren't very bright.


----------



## VSG

^ That looks like a collectible item in a RPG game from all the glow


----------



## timerwin63

I'm trying to decide between getting a set of GMK purple mods from Originative or a JTK Debut set from keypop. I know the JTK set has a lot of work put behind it, but I'm not sure about how the quality is compared to GMK caps as I can't find anyone who's done a direct comparison. My understanding is that the JTK sets are supposed to be comparable, but I don't want to spend $90 on a set I don't have any real knowledge of. Can anyone who's used (or preferably owns) a JTK do a comparison with GMK sets? (in quality, feel, look, thickness, etc.)


----------



## confed

Jesus, I missed about a week and this thread blew up. Making me jealous with some of these latest pictures.

Blaise, that Filco FKB you have up on Ebay looks great.


----------



## pez

Welp, I decided I loved the HHKB and go figure someone else at work had one they were looking to let go of. #soniceigotittwice


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welp, I decided I loved the HHKB and go figure someone else at work had one they were looking to let go of. #soniceigotittwice


I still don't know about the HHKB. The lack of switches in the corners feel more wasteful than "minimalist" and I hate the aesthetic it gives the board. On top of that, I personally believe that every keyboard should have a winkey.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I still don't know about the HHKB. The lack of switches in the corners feel more wasteful than "minimalist" and I hate the aesthetic it gives the board. On top of that, I personally believe that every keyboard should have a winkey.


Well, from what I've read they omitted 'Caps Lock' as a normal key because...well...not a lot of people use it that often. I'm not sure how true that is, but it's the case for me. It's a rarity that I use caps lock rather than just using shift. Different strokes. That, plus having Control in that area is worlds better once you get accustomed to it. It's better on the fingers, hands and wrists, too.

I do agree that the aesthetic could be filled in by having keys in the corners, though I like the semi-symmetrical appearance they have. However, compared to the version 1, I HIGHLY prefer the arrow keys not being in that lower right position. In the end, I do love the aesthetic of the Pok3r. Ironically, I almost PM'ed you about the Pok3r you have up in the Marketplace







.

And there is a 'Windows' key







. The key in the 'Alt' position is a 'Super' key (i.e. Windows key when using Windows), and the key in the 'Windows' key position is your 'Alt' key. With the dip switches that are on the board, you are able to swap these two keys. If you do this swap, you can also have the Super key to act as an additional FN key as well.

Overall it's a learning curve and it's definitely a love it or hate it design.


----------



## Paradigm84

Think I might get an aluminium case for my CODE, not too much of a fan of the standard one. Any recommendations for which to go for?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think I might get an aluminium case for my CODE, not too much of a fan of the standard one. Any recommendations for which to go for?


I've actually been thinking the same, I'm not dissatisfied with my Code at all, but would like to try something a little heavier.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Think I might get an aluminium case for my CODE, not too much of a fan of the standard one. Any recommendations for which to go for?


I too have been interested in doing this but wasn't sure what a good case would be for it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm trying to decide between getting a set of GMK purple mods from Originative or a JTK Debut set from keypop. I know the JTK set has a lot of work put behind it, but I'm not sure about how the quality is compared to GMK caps as I can't find anyone who's done a direct comparison. My understanding is that the JTK sets are supposed to be comparable, but I don't want to spend $90 on a set I don't have any real knowledge of. Can anyone who's used (or preferably owns) a JTK do a comparison with GMK sets? (in quality, feel, look, thickness, etc.)


I have a set of JTK and GMK, honestly there isn't really any difference. the purple set is pretty nice. i'd be surprised if you took a keycap from each manufact. and were able to tell them apart.

The only complaint i have about JTK is i wish i would have bought the black set instead of the purple, but oh well.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

quick PSA, this is the last week to buy Phantom kits. i wont post a link here, as i dont meet the criteria for posting on oc.net in the classifieds, (it's pretty strict, imo) but you can look for my post history on geekhack or reddit

hoping this will open the door to some of the newer members into the realm of DIY custom keyboards.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> quick PSA, this is the last week to buy Phantom kits. i wont post a link here, as i dont meet the criteria for posting on oc.net in the classifieds, (it's pretty strict, imo) but you can look for my post history on geekhack or reddit
> 
> hoping this will open the door to some of the newer members into the realm of DIY custom keyboards.


Man oh man... I "need" to build one. That "jdcarpe" keyboard on geekhack is exactly what I want.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I have been really enjoying my ErgoDox EZ with Gateron Reds, but now I am starting to think it looks a little bit bland... So, I have decided that I want to get an awesome set of custom keycaps for it! I would like them to be printed if at all possible. So, with that out of the way, what are your suggestions?

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been really enjoying my ErgoDox EZ with Gateron Reds, but now I am starting to think it looks a little bit bland... So, I have decided that I want to get an awesome set of custom keycaps for it! I would like them to be printed if at all possible. So, with that out of the way, what are your suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


like a one off custom design? if so, WASD is the only option, but i don't even know if they can support an ergodox layout or not.

otherwise find an ( expensive ) GB that has dox support.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Oh oops, that was probably bad wording on my part. I didnt mean a completely custom (one off) set of keycaps. But rather a keycap set like you often see on MassDrop, etc.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Jixr

well due to the layout, the keycap sets are pretty limited, ( and get expensive ) not really sure where to direct you.

I know blank sets are easy to come by, but legend stuff will be a bit more harder to come by.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## DaClownie

So if you guys were choosing...

Corsair K70 RGB w/ MX Browns



or...

CoolerMaster MasterKeys Pro L RGB w/ MX Browns



I'm currently using a Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid w/ MX Browns and have had great luck with it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So if you guys were choosing...
> 
> Corsair K70 RGB w/ MX Browns
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> CoolerMaster MasterKeys Pro L RGB w/ MX Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid w/ MX Browns and have had great luck with it


coolermaster for sure

dont want to get the k70, decide you want new keycaps for it but cannot since the non standard bottom row


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

have you considered the shine 5?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well due to the layout, the keycap sets are pretty limited, ( and get expensive ) not really sure where to direct you.
> 
> I know blank sets are easy to come by, but legend stuff will be a bit more harder to come by.


Yeah, the only one I really know of is Carbon SA... I heard that the creator of the JukeBox SA set was going to make an ErgoDox kit but it seems that they never did... Which is a real shame because the JukeBox keycap set is my favorite keycap set to date.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Oh oops, that was probably bad wording on my part. I didnt mean a completely custom (one off) set of keycaps. But rather a keycap set like you often see on MassDrop, etc.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I think the Granite set had legends on the Ergodox set because it was dyesub. You'd have to search for a set in the secondhand market, which can get somewhat expensive for Ergodox sets. PuLSE SA also had an Ergodox option. but it won't be on the secondhand market for a while, and when it is, good luck getting it for a reasonable amount of money. There are also G20 and DSA sets available over on PMK, but unfortunately, they're all blank and I personally can't stand flat profiles (even though I think DSA looks so good).


----------



## Falkentyne

Coolermaster and Shine 5 should be compared. They use the same ARM Cortex processor and the same SMD RGB LED's (both are size 3528, but the max luminance values are unknown, some are brighter than others, e.g. http://www.rapidonline.com/electronic-components/truopto-3528-plcc4-smd-rgb-leds-common-cathode-white-diffused-lens-546349 ), you can see there is a brighter and less bright version of the diffused lens. Both the CM and shine 5 allow customization without software. The CM is limited to 512 colors without software and 16.8m colors with software.
The Ducky shine 5 is officially at 512 colors (8 levels of RGB, 8x8x8=512), but you can access 262,144 colors (I tested this, but only on the first 8 steps (8 intermediate steps between the step 0 and 1 of the 8 "main" steps), so that's 64 levels of RGB if you hold down and release the color key (64x64x64=262,144).

The Corsair RGB and Strafe are not even in the same league as the coolermaster and shine 5, unless you want RGB plugins for music and games to toy around with CUE, which is something the Corsair excels at. Admittedly some people like that stuff, so you cant knock people for it. Also the RGB Strafe has 30% brighter LED brightness than the K70 RGB, and assuming all of the keyboards were using the same keycaps, the RGB Strafe should be brighter than the Ducky Shine 5. Not sure about the Coolermaster, even though the same SMD is used as in the Shine 5, as before, there are different brightness ratings for the same SMD. From the coolermaster masterkeys videos on youtube, the brightness of the shine 5 and Pro L should be very similar. So the RGB Strafe should be brighter than the masterkeys pro L also.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think the leds are a wee bit too bright. It is crazy. (I can turn them down, but wow)


That's pretty bright without the caps. Love the radioactive glow it had once caps went on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> quick PSA, this is the last week to buy Phantom kits. i wont post a link here, as i dont meet the criteria for posting on oc.net in the classifieds, (it's pretty strict, imo) but you can look for my post history on geekhack or reddit
> 
> hoping this will open the door to some of the newer members into the realm of DIY custom keyboards.


Hmmmmmm, is it full size too by chance?


----------



## Vlada011

I'm so happy with my Francium Pro... sound of PBT switches on metal plate is completely different than same switches with ABS keys.
Cherry Brown sound almost as Blue only without clicky... Louder than ABS Cherry Brown.

Now I look is it possible to install my keyboard in Tex Aluminium TKL case...
I saw Vortex and Tex aluminum cases in Silver, Grey, Black and other colors... Look fantastic... That's fetish not RGB light.

Something like this...





They look great.


----------



## daguardian

This-morning I switched on my TKL Filco Majestouch-2 after spilling water and drying out... but It seems I didn't give it enough time(2 days), it started freaking out with random keystrokes, so now its completely stripped and I think I will bag it in some rice.... should of done that to begin with I guess









What are chances of it working again, slim?


----------



## Blaise170

Don't put it in rice, you'll make it worse. Alcohol is your best option.


----------



## Jixr

Noooo! My mouse died today.

4 years of service, going with me to work and home every day.

Spending $500 on a single keyboard? no problem.

Spending $100 on a mouse is something I don't want to do.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Noooo! My mouse died today.
> 
> 4 years of service, going with me to work and home every day.
> 
> Spending $500 on a single keyboard? no problem.
> 
> Spending $100 on a mouse is something I don't want to do.


No reason to freak out yet, maybe its just a loose connection inside, or maybe the pcb just needs a good bake.

There might still be hope.


----------



## Jixr

the middle mouse button is worn out, and its a razer, so you know, quite surprised it lasted this long.

I'll take it apart and see what I can do with it, and if i can't fix it, ebay hunting for a replacement, i dont like the newer versions.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Don't put it in rice, you'll make it worse. Alcohol is your best option.


I have completely stripped it down and removed the board, I will now wait another 24 hours before I try again, and in the meantime I am cleaning all the keys and housing.

Sorry I don't understand how I could use the alcohol at this point? thought It was just used for cleaning? Please if there is something else I should try?

My supply of 99% is dry, so I am heading out to pick up some more.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> No reason to freak out yet, maybe its just a loose connection inside, or maybe the pcb just needs a good bake.
> 
> There might still be hope.


I took i t all apart and couldn't get it to work, pretty sure the button is just broken. Not that uncommon on razer mice made around that time.
Picked up a new Naga, $120, but oh well. I need it for work.


----------



## Jixr

someone really needs to make a keyboard that has the clicks like a mouse click, a compact short travel clicky mechanical keyboard? yes please.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> someone really needs to make a keyboard that has the clicks like a mouse click, a compact short travel clicky mechanical keyboard? yes please.


I've actually been thinking about doing something just like this as of late. The Fn key on my Smart is a little Omron switch that you'd normally see on a mouse and it got me curious. I'll let you know if anything makes it out of the "planning" phase.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> someone really needs to make a keyboard that has the clicks like a mouse click, a compact short travel clicky mechanical keyboard? yes please.


You're basically describing a clicky laptop keyboard (chicklet or whatever it's called) but with Omron switches, right?
That would be interesting and might let you shatter touch typing records, but I can see such a keyboard increasing RSI injury risk, because you would be bottoming out at full force even on light typing. Try typing on a cloth mouse pad and then pretend there's a click.

Wasn't apple already designing a keyboard like this though?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, apples new keyboard is supposed to be something like that. I've not used one personally though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, apples new keyboard is supposed to be something like that. I've not used one personally though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Wasn't apple already designing a keyboard like this though?


Might I ask what keyboard that is? Is it a new generations of the "Magic Keyboard" or something new that hasn't hit the market?


----------



## Jixr

the one on their new macbooks


----------



## timerwin63

Well that's disappointing. I was hoping I could get my hands on one without sacrificing an arm, a leg, and a goat at 11:42 on the night of the third full moon after the summer solstice. (It's hard to afford toys that I'd use for a week tops (like a MacBook) when you're $60k in debt and still paying for books and tuition.)


----------



## Blaise170

Finally got my video editing keys onto a board. I still need to get some black mods but this will work for now. Gateron Greens with a custom spacebar switch made with a Cherry MX Dark Blue stem and housing, Cherry MX Gray spring, and Gateron clear top housing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> someone really needs to make a keyboard that has the clicks like a mouse click, a compact short travel clicky mechanical keyboard? yes please.


The 'MacBook' has this...too bad the rest of the laptop is a flop. They didn't even carry that over to the new 'Magic Keyboard 2'.


----------



## Jixr

speaking of old apple keyboards, i found an apple alps keyboard on my local craigslist for $1, not sure if its worth going to pick up or not


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> speaking of old apple keyboards, i found an apple alps keyboard on my local craigslist for $1, not sure if its worth going to pick up or not


If it's an AEK (preferably with Orange Alps) or an AEKII (or a couple other stray boards), I'd likely be willing to buy it from you if you went and picked it up and decided you didn't want it, provided the price was reasonable.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah I could buy it and sell it for a few bucks but it's probably more trouble than it's worth. And the dude selling the lot probably wouldn't be bothered to sell just one


----------



## Deeptek

B87 /w Vintage Blacks 55g, stickered, lubed, tuned springs and clipped stabs. Hope ya like it!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> B87 /w Vintage Blacks 55g, stickered, lubed, tuned springs and clipped stabs. Hope ya like it!


Looks like a GON, nice job







.


----------



## ozzy1925

Hello,i need keycaps for my k70 rgb to get more brightness from the leds .where can i find it?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> B87 /w Vintage Blacks 55g, stickered, lubed, tuned springs and clipped stabs. Hope ya like it!


Man, WKL makes some really good looking boards. Also, good call on clipped Cherry stabs. IMO, the best Cherry stabs I've used are the ones of the Pok3r or my old WYSE terminal board, which both have flat bottoms right out of the molds. The other ones I have are dreadful because of the little "legs" that make the keys feel mushy. I'd never thought about just clipping them, though.

(Pic of Pok3r stab for reference)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Hello,i need keycaps for my k70 rgb to get more brightness from the leds .where can i find it?


I don't know that new keycaps will help you. I'm not sure what the diffusion on the Corsair caps is like, but I doubt there will be a set that'll both fit your board and give you more visible light.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Hello,i need keycaps for my k70 rgb to get more brightness from the leds .where can i find it?


you're out of luck, corsair uses a non standard layout, so no one makes keycaps that fit execpt for max keyboards, and those are dark black opaque caps.


----------



## VSG

Max has a translucent set also


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you're out of luck, corsair uses a non standard layout, so no one makes keycaps that fit execpt for max keyboards, and those are dark black opaque caps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Max has a translucent set also


yea i found this:
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-104-105-87-88-key-cherry-mx-black-translucent-keycap-set.html


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Don't put it in rice, you'll make it worse. Alcohol is your best option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I have completely stripped it down and removed the board, I will now wait another 24 hours before I try again, and in the meantime I am cleaning all the keys and housing.
> 
> Sorry I don't understand how I could use the alcohol at this point? thought It was just used for cleaning? Please if there is something else I should try?
> 
> My supply of 99% is dry, so I am heading out to pick up some more.


Thanks @Blaise170, after stripping it back again, I did as you said, and gave the PCB another clean with alcohol.

This time I paid attention to the reverse of the PCB where I discovered some white residue, left over from the water.

After carefully cleaning the residue and the rest of the board, I put it all back together and plugged it in ..







Its alive!!

It would have been sad had it not worked, I had been using a Ducky Shine 4 for the last few days and I was beginning to miss the feel of the filco.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you're out of luck, corsair uses a non standard layout, so no one makes keycaps that fit execpt for max keyboards, and those are dark black opaque caps.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Max has a translucent set also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i found this:
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-104-105-87-88-key-cherry-mx-black-translucent-keycap-set.html
Click to expand...

PMK has clear translucent caps in DCS

also, mk.com has the black sets in blank, top print, and side print

i didnt do the homework to see if they would fit the corsair non-standard bottom row


----------



## Njor

Do anyone know where to get a OTP board like these examples:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8665/16164715624_bd3ce6ccf8_h.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ehH5UUL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AUr9g8A.png

Is there a version that has the Win-key?

I don't know where to get one. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Njor*
> 
> Do anyone know where to get a OTP board like these examples:
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8665/16164715624_bd3ce6ccf8_h.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ehH5UUL.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AUr9g8A.png
> 
> Is there a version that has the Win-key?
> 
> I don't know where to get one. Any help is appreciated.


You'd be lucky to find one, TBH. They're Korean custom boards, only seen during very rare group buys or for insane prices second-hand. In a GB, you'd be looking at $3-400 without switches or keycaps, and I'd be afraid to even think about getting one second-hand because of inflation due to rarity. Here is a link with a bit more info on them if you feel like doing some reading.


----------



## Njor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You'd be lucky to find one, TBH. They're Korean custom boards, only seen during very rare group buys or for insane prices second-hand. In a GB, you'd be looking at $3-400 without switches or keycaps, and I'd be afraid to even think about getting one second-hand because of inflation due to rarity. Here is a link with a bit more info on them if you feel like doing some reading.


Ah, OK. I see. I'm new as you probably figured out in this category. I loved the tenkeyless layout though and trying to get a similar looking keyboard like the links I posted before. If there's anyone.

Are there keyboards that has that metal body case just like OTP in tenkeyless? At the moment I have a Vortex Pok3r, but I miss the arrow keys so much. So i'm looking for a second board.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Njor*
> 
> Ah, OK. I see. I'm new as you probably figured out in this category. I loved the tenkeyless layout though and trying to get a similar looking keyboard like the links I posted before. If there's anyone.
> 
> Are there keyboards that has that metal body case just like OTP in tenkeyless? At the moment I have a Vortex Pok3r, but I miss the arrow keys so much. So i'm looking for a second board.


I'd recommend picking up a second-hand Filco somewhere and getting one of the aluminum cases available for them. I've owned one in the past (with an aluminum plate I got cut locally) that had before I moved on to my 68-key board and it was absolutely at least the 2nd best board I've ever used. Granted, my experience isn't as varied as some of the other folks here with my 6-board history, but I'd like to think the boards I've used are pretty nice overall.


----------



## Njor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd recommend picking up a second-hand Filco somewhere and getting one of the aluminum cases available for them. I've owned one in the past (with an aluminum plate I got cut locally) that had before I moved on to my 68-key board and it was absolutely at least the 2nd best board I've ever used. Granted, my experience isn't as varied as some of the other folks here with my 6-board history, but I'd like to think the boards I've used are pretty nice overall.


OK, thanks for the tip. I will check out Filco and get a metal case for it!


----------



## Iceman2733

I have a WASD code can anyone point me in the direction of a new case for it. Something Alu or carbon fiber the factory plastic is creaking when I slide it around would like to replace it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have a WASD code can anyone point me in the direction of a new case for it. Something Alu or carbon fiber the factory plastic is creaking when I slide it around would like to replace it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're out of luck, no aftermarket cases for a code.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Looks like a GON, nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Keyboard is nice but I like more that Caselabs on table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd recommend picking up a second-hand Filco somewhere and getting one of the aluminum cases available for them. I've owned one in the past (with an aluminum plate I got cut locally) that had before I moved on to my 68-key board and it was absolutely at least the 2nd best board I've ever used. Granted, my experience isn't as varied as some of the other folks here with my 6-board history, but I'd like to think the boards I've used are pretty nice overall.


Deck Francium Pro have metal case, but if you want to invest little more you could order Filco Majestouch 2 TKL and Vortex or Tex Aluminum TKL case. Together that cost around 300$ + 50$ for PBT keycaps. Deck Francium Pro have PBT and metal case and cost 140-170$ depend on place. New version now have improved feets on back side with rubber. Not only one fit, two feets different size, both with rubber and you can use depend on angle you want.... For me best feets on market at the moment. You can't move keyboard even if you push and two different angles and third without feets.










Mechanicalkeyboards now sell that version.
For few weeks I expect answer from them is it some aluminum case compatible with Francium Pro TKL.

One more good option except Francium Pro and Filco is Novatouch but with replaced keys with Cherry MX PBT and they plan some aluminum case.
But only if someone want really soft pressure. That's even more than Cherry MX Red. And I love most Brown PBT because they have nice noise and nice feeling.

Aluminium case for keyboards and aluminium keyboards will arrive, their time will come, only easy.
And famous manufacturer will try to offer models with aluminium case.
Only need patience. Price will easy to become around 200-220$. But maybe is best option if keyboard is some proven model from reliable company and you install in compatible aluminum case.


----------



## timerwin63

After having used GMK caps for a while (and Carbon Black) and going back to the stock Vortex caps, I don't really understand the obsession with PBT. I don't care shiny ABS, but the new sets I have feel _really_ nice and (IMO) sound better, which is a big part of the experience for me. The texture and sound of PBT (at least what I've used) doesn't really _do it_ for me. I'm hoping the PBT caps I get with my White Fox change my mind, especially given the profile change (Filco/"OEM" to Cherry) as I prefer the lower profile and I'm wondering if my opinion of the "OEM" profile is skewing my opinion of PBT.

Unrelated, I'm selling a bunch of my keyboard stuff off. My second Pok3r (bunch of custom stuff), WYSE caps, Carbon Black, Vortex RGBY, MX Blacks that _may_ have vintage stems (they're from '89, but the housings didn't have the big logo). There's a post over on Reddit and I'm considering a sale thread in the classifieds here. If anyone is interested in anything, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Blaise170

ABS and PBT both have their strengths and weaknesses for sure.


----------



## timerwin63

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy just the plastic shield that comes inside the stock Pok3r (and I assume maybe other aluminum cases)? Mine got botched after I stored it rather carelessly and the guy I'm selling this case to would like one.


----------



## Jixr

tell him to deal with it, or just cut one out out of card stock. its really not even necessary.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> tell him to deal with it, or just cut one out out of card stock. its really not even necessary.


Yeah, I've been using it without for the entirety of this board's life. Took the damn thing out the day I got it. Card stock is a decent idea, though, I've got enough of that laying around. Thanks, Jixr


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Keyboard is nice but I like more that Caselabs on table.
> Deck Francium Pro have metal case, but if you want to invest little more you could order Filco Majestouch 2 TKL and Vortex or Tex Aluminum TKL case. Together that cost around 300$ + 50$ for PBT keycaps. Deck Francium Pro have PBT and metal case and cost 140-170$ depend on place. New version now have improved feets on back side with rubber. Not only one fit, two feets different size, both with rubber and you can use depend on angle you want.... For me best feets on market at the moment. You can't move keyboard even if you push and two different angles and third without feets.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanicalkeyboards now sell that version.
> For few weeks I expect answer from them is it some aluminum case compatible with Francium Pro TKL.
> 
> One more good option except Francium Pro and Filco is Novatouch but with replaced keys with Cherry MX PBT and they plan some aluminum case.
> But only if someone want really soft pressure. That's even more than Cherry MX Red. And I love most Brown PBT because they have nice noise and nice feeling.
> 
> Aluminium case for keyboards and aluminium keyboards will arrive, their time will come, only easy.
> And famous manufacturer will try to offer models with aluminium case.
> Only need patience. Price will easy to become around 200-220$. But maybe is best option if keyboard is some proven model from reliable company and you install in compatible aluminum case.


AFAIK the deck francium pro does not contain any metal outside of the metal plate. The "paint" or coating on the keyboards are a _metal like_ paint I think but the case is not. They claim the frame of the case is strong metal, but I think they are referring to the plate and are bending the truth.


----------



## Natskyge

Does anyone here know if there are any other topre keyboards in Nordic/Danish avaliable? Alternatively are there Danish/Nordic kaycaps avaliable?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Feels good to join. Just got my first mechanical keyboard, Corsair K70 RGB Cherry MX Brown.

Types great.


----------



## PurpleChef

anyone got a Corsair Strafe working with PS2 adapter?


----------



## Mongoose135

I have a razer blackwidow that I annoyingly left on top of a dehumidifier overnight to dry out after spilling a drink of water on it. Little did I know that the next morning while I was out, the floor was due to be dug up by builders. This sent thick dust of concrete everywhere around the room, settling onto the keyboard.

Problem is that the mechanical keyboard now has dust inside it and the keys all feel mushy and semi stuck, even after cleaning it to the best of my ability (e.g. taking off the keycaps and blowing compressed air in it, wiping the keycaps etc).

Could anyone recommend a method of deep cleaning inside the switches or is this keyboard just fully dead now?


----------



## Blaise170

Ultrasonic cleaner is the way to go.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> I have a razer blackwidow that I annoyingly left on top of a dehumidifier overnight to dry out after spilling a drink of water on it. Little did I know that the next morning while I was out, the floor was due to be dug up by builders. This sent thick dust of concrete everywhere around the room, settling onto the keyboard.
> 
> Problem is that the mechanical keyboard now has dust inside it and the keys all feel mushy and semi stuck, even after cleaning it to the best of my ability (e.g. taking off the keycaps and blowing compressed air in it, wiping the keycaps etc).
> 
> Could anyone recommend a method of deep cleaning inside the switches or is this keyboard just fully dead now?


probably desolder and replace the switches. that sounds really bad if you have scratchy/stuck keys. concrete in a keyboard... wow. usually its just spilled pop or cheeto crumbs


----------



## Mega Man

Concrete dust goes EVERYWHERE and to this day I can't clean it all......


----------



## timerwin63

Yeah, the only solution I could see that doesn't involve replacing the switches would be to take them all apart and clean them one at a time, but even then, they'd probably never be back to 100%.


----------



## timerwin63

Can I ask for a quick appraisal in this thread or do I need to make a thread in the appraisals subforum? Not sure about the rules on that.


----------



## Blaise170

I've no idea, but you could ask on GH or DT pretty quickly.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I've no idea, but you could ask on GH or DT pretty quickly.


I forgot GH and DT are also options...








I've tried reddit, but if you get any response, it's a slow one for sure. I'm considering selling off my second Pok3r as I don't really use it anymore. I'm finding it harder and harder to move away from my Smart the more I use it.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Concrete dust goes EVERYWHERE and to this day I can't clean it all......


You should see desert dust or open mine dust, when it blows into everything.

Our PCs literally die every time there's a storm and then we need to spend time blowing it all out of them with air cans and compressors.

Jealous of those working in air conditioned offices........


----------



## Mongoose135

Wow, thanks for all the responses guys. The ultrasonic cleaner seems like an interesting choice, but I couldn't justify the cost of one large enough to fit a keyboard inside - without any guarantee that it'll work.

I know what you mean about concrete dust. Have had the entire house pretty much filled with it cos of the floor needing to be dug up.

Since it's only a £70 keyboard I think I'm going to have to consider this one a casualty and move on to something better anyway. I'm just glad it wasn't a £120 keyboard instead cos that would suck


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> Wow, thanks for all the responses guys. The ultrasonic cleaner seems like an interesting choice, but I couldn't justify the cost of one large enough to fit a keyboard inside - without any guarantee that it'll work.
> 
> I know what you mean about concrete dust. Have had the entire house pretty much filled with it cos of the floor needing to be dug up.
> 
> Since it's only a £70 keyboard I think I'm going to have to consider this one a casualty and move on to something better anyway. I'm just glad it wasn't a £120 keyboard instead cos that would suck


Have you tried looking for an ultrasonic cleaning service instead?


----------



## ErrorFile

Anyone know if there are any "reasonably priced" Nordic PTB-keycaps available? I tried to Google last night and seems like it's not the easiest combo to get without paying a lot of money. I'm getting Pok3r soon (tomorrow/Monday at latest) and thought if anyone knows better.







I really like my CM Storm QuickFire TK Stealth's keycap-style... I've seen some Nordic-sets on MassDrop a few times, but I've heard that the delivery takes a loooong time.

Pok3r also serves as my first MX Clear-keyboard, I've only owned and tried Reds and Browns.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Anyone know if there are any "reasonably priced" Nordic PTB-keycaps available? I tried to Google last night and seems like it's not the easiest combo to get without paying a lot of money. I'm getting Pok3r soon (tomorrow/Monday at latest) and thought if anyone knows better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like my CM Storm QuickFire TK Stealth's keycap-style... I've seen some Nordic-sets on MassDrop a few times, but I've heard that the delivery takes a loooong time.
> 
> Pok3r also serves as my first MX Clear-keyboard, I've only owned and tried Reds and Browns.


You'll have to look around for a Ducky Nordic PBT set, those are the only ones that even exist to my knowledge.

I'd try looking on GeekHack or for Finnish vendors that might carry them?


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You'll have to look around for a Ducky Nordic PBT set, those are the only ones that even exist to my knowledge.
> 
> I'd try looking on GeekHack or for Finnish vendors that might carry them?


Oh yes - some Finnish IT-stores have that Ducky PBT-set listed on their sites. I'll check out GeekHack, I also forgot about that site completely. Thank you!


----------



## bazh

My next case


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> My next case


looks cool


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pmpZga4Ij

https://imageshack.com/i/pmMzegRzj

https://imageshack.com/i/pmq1VBMjj

https://imageshack.com/i/poWBAmhVj

Got my CM Masterkeys with Browns.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> My next case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip.


Looks interesting, custom made or a unique find?


----------



## Jixr

some dude on reddit is designing it.
just in the mock up stages for now.


----------



## Gilles3000

Will probably be too rich for my blood, if he even ever gets around to manufacturing some.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I got my Magicforce 68 from Amazon Saturday, I think Cherry Greens are my favorite switches for sure.

and I went for it on amazon as I felt I waited long enough, and plus I wanted to have a silver case instead of a black one, so it worked out regardless.

Potato pic until I can take better ones.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> My next case


Very cool. The feet are over designed in my opinion but it still looks nice.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> My next case


Interesting. I have to check out reddit more often.


----------



## ErrorFile

So I got my Pok3r a while ago. Seems to be a great little keyboard.







MX Clears are amazing to type with.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> some dude on reddit is designing it.
> just in the mock up stages for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Interesting. I have to check out reddit more often.


same dude here









Here's the test made by 3D printing before I get them aluminum CNC'd


----------



## MonarchX

I am too cheap to spend money on a better keyboard, but I hate how my Corsair K60 (Cherry MX) mechanical keyboard doesn't have any lighting to buttons. I often can't see the buttons I am pushing. I have a desk lamp that I can turn on and a mini-flash light attached to my desk, but using either of them breaks tEh 1mmerzion... Can I get some cheap light strips? This keyboard comes with a USB port, so if those strips take power from USB, then it may very well work!


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> So I got my Pok3r a while ago. Seems to be a great little keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Clears are amazing to type with.


I had to return mine, i just couldn't get used to the form factor.


----------



## ErrorFile

I really, really, really like the 60 % form. I knew it would be perfect for me and so it seems to be.







The only "weird" thing about my Pok3r is that the Enter-keycap is much darker (it's black) than other keycaps and there are some minor scratches on some keycaps and on the left side of the keyboard's PCB, right below the Caps Lock-key. Those are okay, but the darker Enter is really hard to un-see.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am too cheap to spend money on a better keyboard, but I hate how my Corsair K60 (Cherry MX) mechanical keyboard doesn't have any lighting to buttons. I often can't see the buttons I am pushing. I have a desk lamp that I can turn on and a mini-flash light attached to my desk, but using either of them breaks tEh 1mmerzion... Can I get some cheap light strips? This keyboard comes with a USB port, so if those strips take power from USB, then it may very well work!


https://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/how-do-i-add-leds-to-my-corsair-k60-keyboard-t2520.html


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks, but it isn't newbie friendly and there's no final result for K60 specifically? It doesn't show how to attach LED's either. How much would 110 LED's cost? It also looks like I will need key caps that can actually light up... All that together would probably amount to a good bit of $$$...

I was thinking more along the lines of using LED strips BETWEEN the keys... The main problem would be the power source. I don't want a mess around my keyboard with loose wires and what not. Are there any USB LED strips? There's an extra USB port on Corsair K60, to which I could plug in the LED strip, but I guess it would have to be one long strip that wraps around the keys???


----------



## Blaise170

You can get a set of backlit caps for about $20 and LEDs will run you about $0.02 each. LED strips might block the keys from going all the way down.


----------



## Mega Man

but beer will fix all of the problems ~


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but beer will fix all of the problems ~


Only if you drink it. Spilling it causes problems like friends shouting "alcohol abuse!" and punching your arm







(or worse, causes whatever it spills on to stop working properly)


----------



## Mega Man

and if that happens, moar beer fixes that too !!!!


----------



## timerwin63

So I'm thinking about making a board that uses an infinity mirror type of item for the body/plate. It would add a crazy effect to some otherwise uneventful boards, I think. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So I'm thinking about making a board that uses an infinity mirror type of item for the body/plate. It would add a crazy effect to some otherwise uneventful boards, I think. Just thought I'd share.


someone made a keypad with that, had an open air style case of highly polished alum, it looked nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> someone made a keypad with that, had an open air style case of highly polished alum, it looked nice.


That was the chemist

post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/29440_20#post_23278714


----------



## bazh

Fresh from the workshop











Now to decide what color I should go with that


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Fresh from the workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what color I should go with that


sick sick sick.... omg that's badass!


----------



## VSG

That looks amazing.

In case anyone was interested, I made a small album to show the disassembly of the Corsair Strafe RGB:


http://imgur.com/NTmbw


----------



## Blaise170

Now that I finally got my desktop running again, I needed a new board to use with it. Chose one of my Sharp X68000s and I have to say that SKCL Greens grow on you the more you use them. I've never been much on linear but these are great and they are so much quieter too. Unfortunately I'm missing a key so I had to use one of my Tai Hao caps until I find a more suitable replacement.




Bonus PC picture:


----------



## flyinion

My new Ducky Shine 5 with Cherry Brown switches arrived today. Wow, glad I ordered when I did. Mechanicalkeyboards.com said they had 5+ in stock last Thursday when i ordered. Now they're on backorder until June! Loving it so far. My only other mechanical keyboard was a CM Storm Trigger with browns that I managed to damage and break a few months after getting it.


----------



## SLOWION

My HAVIT HV-KB366L RGB mechanical keyboard. Nice little budget board





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Made a quick lil review too if you happen to care


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Fresh from the workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what color I should go with that


Yeah, looking good there. Just leave it like that. No need for color.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Fresh from the workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what color I should go with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looking good there. Just leave it like that. No need for color.
Click to expand...

Don't you LOVE seeing such Keyboard Pron here on OCN? Please Sir may we have more.........


----------



## HPE1000

So I was kinda shocked last night. I went to replace the leds on my pok3r with lower profile 1.8mm ones and in the process I noticed something. The board had pretty terrible soldering from the factory... Here are some examples. That huge ball of solder, multiple keys with far too little solder.

Right control
Right Alt
And FN key


----------



## Blaise170

These boards are made in solder pools so it isn't much of a surprise to me. My Keycool was the same way when I went to fix an LED.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I was kinda shocked last night. I went to replace the leds on my pok3r with lower profile 1.8mm ones and in the process I noticed something. The board had pretty terrible soldering from the factory... Here are some examples. That huge ball of solder, multiple keys with far too little solder.
> 
> Right control
> Right Alt
> And FN key
> -snip-


I noticed something similar when I went through and put SIP sockets in mine. I wasn't too phased by it, as I was going to redo the entire board anyway, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little disappointed by it.

Speaking of the Pok3r, I've got a question regarding its layout. When looking at my PCB, I noticed an interesting set of switch positions around the right shift:



I'm not sure the picture shows it well, but if I'm seeing it right, wouldn't this mean the Pok3r PCB could support a 1.75u right shift and 1u (probably Fn?) key, similar to the HHKB, or are those points for a layout I'm not familiar with? If it would work the way I think it would, it'd be a nice addition to its functionality, IMO.


----------



## HPE1000

When did cherry change the MX black stems to be like this? I cannot remember looking at an mx black stem that looked like this, but this is how my pok3r black switches look.

New switches (notice the notch in the back of the switch and the angle instead of step up leading to the stem, if that makes sense)




Old switches




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> These boards are made in solder pools so it isn't much of a surprise to me. My Keycool was the same way when I went to fix an LED.


True, but the odd thing was that they had obviously resoldered some leads manually, but didnt even catch those bad ones in the process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I noticed something similar when I went through and put SIP sockets in mine. I wasn't too phased by it, as I was going to redo the entire board anyway, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little disappointed by it.
> 
> Speaking of the Pok3r, I've got a question regarding its layout. When looking at my PCB, I noticed an interesting set of switch positions around the right shift:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the picture shows it well, but if I'm seeing it right, wouldn't this mean the Pok3r PCB could support a 1.75u right shift and 1u (probably Fn?) key, similar to the HHKB, or are those points for a layout I'm not familiar with? If it would work the way I think it would, it'd be a nice addition to its functionality, IMO.


Hmm, im not sure. The poker 2 didnt have those slots I know that much.


----------



## wes1099

I can't decide if I want to blow my money on an ergodox infinity or a second GTX 970. Decisions decisions...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was the chemist
> 
> post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/29440_20#post_23278714


Dang that looks nice. I was going to buy stuff to build a b.pad X2 but I might just buy the PCB and build a case like that. The only issue is that I don't know where to get metal plates made for a price less than the cost of a case from winkeyless.kr.


----------



## Blaise170

Oh haven't seen you around recently. I'd go with the extra 970 myself.


----------



## timerwin63

I've really got to stop browsing Taobao in my free time... I found some pretty interesting stuff.


Spoiler: Taobao Finds Inside:






Along with things like this, which I think I'd love to have for, say, going to a LAN (it'd be a killer macro pad for only ~$50 after shipping from China):





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I can't decide if I want to blow my money on an ergodox infinity or a second GTX 970. Decisions decisions...


I'm with Blaise on this one, I think the 970 would be a better buy. I personally don't much care for the Ergodox. It's a very interesting idea, and I recommend most people try it, but I didn't really enjoy typing on it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Oh haven't seen you around recently. I'd go with the extra 970 myself.


Yeah I haven't been on here in a while. I have been doing lots of school stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I've really got to stop browsing Taobao in my free time... I found some pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taobao Finds Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with things like this, which I think I'd love to have for, say, going to a LAN (it'd be a killer macro pad for only ~$50 after shipping from China):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Blaise on this one, I think the 970 would be a better buy. I personally don't much care for the Ergodox. It's a very interesting idea, and I recommend most people try it, but I didn't really enjoy typing on it.


Well that's 2 votes for the GPU, so I guess I will do that. I probably won't end up buying another keyboard until I can get either an Infinity PCB from massdrop or a duck mini from a group buy on GH. I want to build a programmable 60% board with matias switches but those are the only two PCBs that support matias switches, and neither are available at the moment.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I want to build a programmable 60% board with matias switches but those are the only two PCBs that support matias switches, and neither are available at the moment.


There's a really small 60% Alps PCB buy that just started another run on GH. It's limited to 25 units, though, so you should email hasu pretty soon if you're interested in it. $47 for the PCB, which (unfortunately) doesn't include soldered diodes (they're through-hole, though, so it won't be hard to add them), but you'll have to source your own plate. You can find a handful on Taobao that support Alps switches (I've got one of these, and I think it's Alps compatible).



Edit: Fixed Taobao link.

Edit 2: apparently even the fixed link doesn't work lonlg-term...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There's a really small 60% Alps PCB buy that just started another run on GH. It's limited to 25 units, though, so you should email hasu pretty soon if you're interested in it. $47 for the PCB, which (unfortunately) doesn't include soldered diodes (they're through-hole, though, so it won't be hard to add them), but you'll have to source your own plate. You can find a handful on Taobao that support Alps switches (I've got one of these, and I think it's Alps compatible).
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fixed Taobao link.


Oh cool. I wonder how I didn't see that on google.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Along with things like this, which I think I'd love to have for, say, going to a LAN (it'd be a killer macro pad for only ~$50 after shipping from China):


You have the link for that?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> You have the link for that?


Sure do! I think I'm personally interested in a DIY kit ($28 before international shipping is a steal!) with the long key on the bottom row, but I don't know which plate the regular kit comes with and my Mandarin isn't good enough to start talking with sellers yet, so I'm hesitant to order one.


----------



## Mega Man

pm me my wife is from Beijing ill see if she will help out let me know what you want to ask

the chinese ebay is bad fyi no guarantees. we have bought stuff for my family there, and they send used/bad things that are not even close to what we order....


----------



## adamski07

Just received my first duck kb kit, Octagon V2.










Black top, Clear acrylic bottom, alu plate, Duck feet.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pm me my wife is from Beijing ill see if she will help out let me know what you want to ask
> 
> the chinese ebay is bad fyi no guarantees. we have bought stuff for my family there, and they send used/bad things that are not even close to what we order....


"Chinese eBay" is exactly how I explain it to my friends.







Yeah, I know it can be pretty hit or miss, but it's the only way a lot of that stuff will ever make it across the pond. I've had overall very good experiences so far (10-12 items ordered from various sellers over the last 2 months or so), with the plate I ordered having the only real problems: a few small dents and a slight bend.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sure do! I think I'm personally interested in a DIY kit ($28 before international shipping is a steal!) with the long key on the bottom row, but I don't know which plate the regular kit comes with and my Mandarin isn't good enough to start talking with sellers yet, so I'm hesitant to order one.


The link seems to be dead, that's a really interesting little board though, but I'm still quite skeptical about those TaoBao shipping agents...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I can't decide if I want to blow my money on an ergodox infinity or a second GTX 970. Decisions decisions...


While the ErgoDox comes across as rather interesting to me, I think I'd sooner go for the second video card myself. I was looking at picking one up myself but you can't order it with half and half switches (I want MX greens on letters, and MX Blues on modifiers), but the biggest part is that it quickly balloons towards a $300 USD bill for me, and that's before factoring in a carbon key caps set, which with the options I want would add another $200 USD on top of that...

Then there's the wait... It won't ship until end of August, which is four months away from now, and that's assuming MassDrop ships on time (they've apparently been hit or miss on this as of late).

A new graphics card not only brings more performance to the table, but also has the benefit of being able to be enjoyed the day you pay for it (or at worst a few days later if you order it online)...

I'd be the silly one that goes "factoring in a nice set of keycaps, I could get a CODE and the GTX 970 for the same price as an ErgoDox.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sure do! I think I'm personally interested in a DIY kit ($28 before international shipping is a steal!) with the long key on the bottom row, but I don't know which plate the regular kit comes with and my Mandarin isn't good enough to start talking with sellers yet, so I'm hesitant to order one.
> 
> 
> 
> The link seems to be dead, that's a really interesting little board though, but I'm still quite skeptical about those TaoBao shipping agents...
Click to expand...

the link still works fine for me


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the link still works fine for me


Eh, I'm getting dead link problems, too. I'm not sure how to static links to Taobao items (or if you even can) because all the links I've been able to pull so far have died on me.

Edit: If you enter "單手機械鍵盤-分體式-遊戲-繪圖工具鍵盤-全鍵可編程-內置宏功能" in the search bar, it's the first thing that pops up. Then in the related section, you can find a bunch of them from various sellers.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Eh, I'm getting dead link problems, too. I'm not sure how to static links to Taobao items (or if you even can) because all the links I've been able to pull so far have died on me.
> 
> Edit: If you enter "單手機械鍵盤-分體式-遊戲-繪圖工具鍵盤-全鍵可編程-內置宏功能" in the search bar, it's the first thing that pops up. Then in the related section, you can find a bunch of them from various sellers.


Its weird, its works trough mobile net, but not anything else for me.

But I did manage to find it earlier with reverse image search.


----------



## Blaise170

Might be that your antivirus or firewall is blocking access to the page. I know Malwarebytes (Premium) was blocking some stuff of mine awhile back.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Might be that your antivirus or firewall is blocking access to the page. I know Malwarebytes (Premium) was blocking some stuff of mine awhile back.


Found it, seems that TaoBao's ad supported host doesn't really like the way OCN hyperlinks stuff.

the direct link works fine.
https://world.taobao.com/item/525725429392.htm (copy paste it)


----------



## HPE1000

Started painting it today. It was a cherry G81-1000 case that was yellowed, stained, cracked and scratched up. I ended up filling in the hole that the LED overlay was, which wasn't exactly the easiest thing to do.




The hole was essentially this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Started painting it today. It was a cherry G81-1000 case that was yellowed, stained, cracked and scratched up. I ended up filling in the hole that the LED overlay was, which wasn't exactly the easiest thing to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was essentially this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Patiently waiting for the end result


----------



## davcc22

new toy its nice don't see the fuss about these "non cherry switches being uneven they feel fine to me just like an mx red


----------



## Jixr

be careful removing the stablized keys, the wires are connected directly to the caps, and break super easily.


----------



## Blaise170

I didn't know Rapoo made their boards for other companies too - the V500 was so cheap at release that I'm surprised another company would want their branding associated with it.


----------



## Jixr

that particular keyboard is sold under several different brands, most stick with the 'stock' configuration, just with the new brand logo on it, and some the plates were painted different colors.

I'm generally for most keyboards, but that one is one where I'd rather use a dell rubber dome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'd rather use a dell rubber dome.


almost sig worthy quote


----------



## Blaise170

Rebranding that Rapoo would be the equivalent of Lenovo rebranding Dell's keyboards and putting a "GAMING" sticker on it.


----------



## davcc22

Eh it's a nice board for what I paid it feels really solid not quite at the quickfire xt level but better than the cherry mx board I had the switches are odd to me same pressure as a mx brown but no bump the key caps are well keycaps and the plate well it's going black any advice how tho


----------



## Blaise170

My biggest complaint with the V500 is that they used proprietary stabs on it so that you can't replace the keycaps. The only reason I bought mine was that I thought I'd be able to replace the keys since it has a standard bottom row but the stabs being attached to the keycaps themselves completely threw away that idea.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My biggest complaint with the V500 is that they used proprietary stabs on it so that you can't replace the keycaps. The only reason I bought mine was that I thought I'd be able to replace the keys since it has a standard bottom row but the stabs being attached to the keycaps themselves completely threw away that idea.


yeah that truly sucks but eh if i want to mess with keycaps i can just get my old quickfire xt up and going


----------



## zorbyss

Wonder if there's any thoughts about the Ducky One RGB TKL and CM Storm Masterkeys Pro S from the folks here at OCN?


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorbyss*
> 
> Wonder if there's any thoughts about the Ducky One RGB TKL and CM Storm Masterkeys Pro S from the folks here at OCN?


found a review on the masterkeys s looks good same crappie solder job as on my quickfire xt.... tho https://deskthority.net/review-f45/cooler-master-masterkeys-pro-s-t13296.html


----------



## Blaise170

Not much to say about the soldering. Just like almost every other mass produced board, these things are made in solder wave pools.


----------



## rtop2

Some shots I took of some new keycaps I threw on my CM Storm Quickfire Rapid. Let me know what you think.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Anyone have advice on replacement led's for the Rapid-i? I've 4 that are burned out and athough I've already ordered a few from maxkeyboard a reviewer states that they aren't a good match with the originals. If possible I'd like them to match as closely as I can. Love the keyboard but the backlighting is a nightmare. Tempted to rma but that is a whole 'nother can of worms....


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shots I took of some new keycaps I threw on my CM Storm Quickfire Rapid. Let me know what you think.


Looks really nice, I've always been quite fond of purple&white.

Any reason why F4-12 are blue blanks and and f1-4 aren't though?


----------



## looniam

so got tired of using dell domes so picked up the cheap corsair strife at BB.

i present some potatoes!

(yeah the keylock light can be annoying)
the corsair software for lighting is a pita but the keys are decent like the 710+ i had.

that is all.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*


R.I.P. Bob the moth. You lived a short uneventful life.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just received my first duck kb kit, Octagon V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black top, Clear acrylic bottom, alu plate, Duck feet.


Jelly!!!


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm just plastidipped my CMstorm Mech



very hapy with it ^^

EDIT: And yes, I took the photo with a potato...


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> R.I.P. Bob the moth. You lived a short uneventful life.


Relax, there are a number of juniors left behind to rise from their cocoons







.


----------



## zorbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> found a review on the masterkeys s looks good same crappie solder job as on my quickfire xt.... tho https://deskthority.net/review-f45/cooler-master-masterkeys-pro-s-t13296.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Not much to say about the soldering. Just like almost every other mass produced board, these things are made in solder wave pools.


Hmm. Read through the thread and the CM rep claimed that's the pre-release sample unit. I found another review from keychatter.com which saying it has good soldering job and both of the reviews are posted at about the same time (a day difference). Could be some QC issues?

https://www.keychatter.com/2016/03/14/review-cooler-master-masterkeys-pro-l-s/


----------



## thrgk

hey guys, I was wondering is there a place to buy used keyboard cases? Looking for a Black Metal or Grey TKL Tex Keyboard case to replace my default disco case with.

Figured id ask here.

Thank you


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> hey guys, I was wondering is there a place to buy used keyboard cases? Looking for a Black Metal or Grey TKL Tex Keyboard case to replace my default disco case with.
> 
> Figured id ask here.
> 
> Thank you


Might be a good idea to check the GeekHack classifieds. Maybe even make a 'Wanted" page there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> hey guys, I was wondering is there a place to buy used keyboard cases? Looking for a Black Metal or Grey TKL Tex Keyboard case to replace my default disco case with.
> 
> Figured id ask here.
> 
> Thank you


Your best bet is either geekhack or r/mechmarket on reddit.

Keep in mind you are going to have two holes in the top right of that tex case that are meant for the caps lock and scroll lock leds that you would find on a filco mj2, but the disco does not have, so they will just be empty holes which you might not like.


----------



## Blaise170

Deskthority is also a place.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Deskthority is also a place.


mhmm but a lot of the members will be outside of the US so shipping would be expensive


----------



## timerwin63

So, I forgot to mention it, but Corsair was giving away individual MX Speed switches at their PAX booth. I didn't go myself (had to sell my tickets last minute), but I did have a friend bring me an extra.

If anyone's interested, I can tear it apart tomorrow and try to get some detailed shots of the stem. It's basically a Red with some bumpers on the bottom. The legs seem unusually thin, although I'm not sure how that'd affect long-term durability. After seeing and holding one, they certainly don't seem like a long-term investment, IMO.


----------



## Mrip541

I can't believe I missed the limited run Ducky/Realforce silent 104 with 45g topres. This combo doesn't seem to exist anywhere else. I want one so bad. I can buy a silent 104 with variable weights, but who wants to play games when each movement key has a different weight? I'm pretty sure my life is over.

EDIT - Is the Realforce 87u Silent version in stock anywhere?


----------



## chir

There doesn't seem to be one well collected source of information about all these things, so I was hoping I could pick yous and y'alls brains for some help. I've tried googling and can't come up with anything close to fit the bill. Anyone know something like this? I'd want something that is:

White keyboard, linear and sensibly quiet switches. RGB or static pink leds are a plus. Shorter than 4mm actuation a plus. Flat/low profile keycaps a plus.

Cherry MX Red is great but the 4mm of travel is fatiguing (have those at work). I can do the O-ring mod to silence the keyboard futher, and I can order flat keycaps to fit my desired ergonomics better. So in essence, white, pink/RGB leds, short actuation, no loud tactile click. Halp?

The only thing that seemed to be right up my alley was this Royal Kludge RG-928. Maybe with thick O-rings and flat keycaps that'd fit the bill? I'm kind of just thinking of getting an external chiclet type keyboard since I'm so used to those. They just kind of wear out every few years so I'd like something more durable and trustworthy.


----------



## Blaise170

The closest you're going to get is a scissor switch keyboard with RGB. The only mechanical switch I know of with short travel is Alps but there aren't any Alps RGB boards.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> The closest you're going to get is a scissor switch keyboard with RGB. The only mechanical switch I know of with short travel is Alps but there aren't any Alps RGB boards.


Which alps switch are you talking about exactly?

@chir
I would look for a board with Gateron Clears/Whites and put on some O-rings. Gateron Clears are even lighter than MX Reds and actuate faster, so in combination with O-rings, that should in theory give you the least amount of fatigue possible.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I would look for a board with Gateron Clears/Whites and put on some O-rings. Gateron Clears are even lighter than MX Reds and actuate faster, so in combination with O-rings, that should in theory give you the least amount of fatigue possible.


I'll look into that. Actuation force isn't the problem, the problem is I bottom out all of the 4mm travel, and lifting my finger over half a centimeter between individual keypresses fatigues my hands fast.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Which alps switch are you talking about exactly?
> 
> @chir
> I would look for a board with Gateron Clears/Whites and put on some O-rings. Gateron Clears are even lighter than MX Reds and actuate faster, so in combination with O-rings, that should in theory give you the least amount of fatigue possible.


Alps SKCM/SKCL, SKBM/SKBL, and Matias all have shorter travel than Cherry. The Alps clones probably do too.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Alps SKCM/SKCL, SKBM/SKBL, and Matias all have shorter travel than Cherry. The Alps clones probably do too.


Yes 3.5mm instead of 4mm, wouldn't exactly call 3.5mm short travel. Its way easier to reduce travel more in cherry switches with O-rings.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yes 3.5mm instead of 4mm, wouldn't exactly call 3.5mm short travel. Its way easier to reduce travel more in cherry switches with O-rings.


3.5mm - 0.4mm from O-rings is plenty less than 4mm - 0.4mm from O-rings. That actually sounds feasible for my usage. Now if I could only find flattish keycaps instead of these towering half inch tall things.. I don't know how people type with these, they feel weird and ridiculously tall


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> 3.5mm - 0.4mm from O-rings is plenty less than 4mm - 0.4mm from O-rings. That actually sounds feasible for my usage. Now if I could only find flattish keycaps instead of these towering half inch tall things.. I don't know how people type with these, they feel weird and ridiculously tall


Putting O-rings on alps switches is an utter pain in the backside, unlike MX switches where you can just slide them on the round keycap side stem, on alps you have to stretch them over the rectangular switch stem with tweezers, have fun doing an entire keyboard like that.

The other thing about Alps is that there are no led keyboards available that I'm aware of, let alone RGB. And the selection of alps keycaps is very limited. And almost all alps switches are *much* heavier than MX reds.

Alps switches are great, but I don't think they're what you're looking for.

As for flat caps, I think G20 caps might suit your fancy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Putting O-rings on alps switches is an utter pain in the backside, unlike MX switches where you can just slide them on the round keycap side stem, on alps you have to stretch them over the rectangular switch stem with tweezers, have fun doing an entire keyboard like that.
> 
> The other thing about Alps is that there are no led keyboards available that I'm aware of, let alone RGB. And the selection of alps keycaps is very limited. And almost all alps switches are *much* heavier than MX reds.
> 
> Alps switches are great, but I don't think they're what you're looking for.
> 
> As for flat caps, I think G20 caps might suit your fancy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was so torn between those and blank black dsa pbt keycaps for my pok3r. I ended up choosing the dsa.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> As for flat caps, I think G20 caps might suit your fancy.


Thanks for going through the trouble of finding those. However, they seem terribly rounded off at the corners. I'd also be hoping for a concave design, something like this:



Worst comes to worst I can deal with the ridiculously high keycaps with just an o-ring mod. Kaihl switches are very closely modeled after Cherry so they'll be easy to O-ring. I found the Royal Kludge keyboard from eBay for under $50 and with the absence of sane retailers on Europe, I might go with that.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> Thanks for going through the trouble of finding those. However, they seem terribly rounded off at the corners. I'd also be hoping for a concave design, something like this:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Worst comes to worst I can deal with the ridiculously high keycaps with just an o-ring mod. Kaihl switches are very closely modeled after Cherry so they'll be easy to O-ring. I found the Royal Kludge keyboard from eBay for under $50 and with the absence of sane retailers on Europe, I might go with that.


If you want a more concave feel, your only other option for low-profile Cherry caps that are flat (that I know of) is DSA:



Cherry profile is actually a lower profile than DSA AFAIK (and pretty much anything else), and I personally find it considerably more comfortable to type on because of its sculpted nature. The cost for high-quality Cherry profile caps can really start to stack, though. GMK, the gold standard for Cherry profile, comes in at $125+ for a set.

Here's a nice picture that shows you most of the profiles you'd come across (it's missing G20 and maybe one or two others?).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As far as switches, I'd advise against a Kailh board, as my experience with them has been pretty poor. Serious variance in sound, actuation force, and even having switch stems that don't fit in their housings. Maybe look for an MX Speed board? It's got a shorter travel than other Cherry switches, and I think it would take to o-rings nicely. They're Corsair exclusive for 6 months or so, though.

Speaking of MX Speed (Silver) switches, I decided to tear apart the one that I've got and try to get some shots of the inside of the switch. This thing is moderately interesting, and I'm not totally sure how I feel about it yet. Sorry about the quality, I've only got my phone for pictures and my lighting was meh at best. I used a Black as a comparison, due to the Silver's linear nature. I didn't bother taking pictures of the spring or housing because they didn't differ from any other switches.



Spoiler: Shots:



The higher actuation point a byproduct of a steeper slope on the legs:


The legs are a hair thinner, and the Silver feels like it either uses less plastic or a different composition. I'd be willing to bet this is why they feel a hair heavier than Reds to most people:


The back of the switch has a bit more material. Not really sure why, I don't think it affects the feel:


The shorter travel is a byproduct of a pair of small bumpers on the bottom of the stem:


Bottomed out Black (green cap) vs Speed (blue cap):




Lastly, I bought an old Canon S-55 electric typewriter at a nearby Goodwill the other day. I think it's got Alps integrated domes (I want to desolder them and make sure), which IMO feel pretty good as far as domes go, with a Green (probably SKCL? It's not very heavy) for the Caps Lock key. Most importantly, it came with some thick doubleshot Alps spherical caps that are in _amazing_ condition. Biggest problem with using them is the non-standard Enter, I think. Doesn't mean I couldn't hand-wire a board if I felt like it, though!











Spoiler: Shots:



Right after I tore it out of the typewriter:


Stripped down. This thing needs a cleaning:


Seriously, these caps are in amazing condition:


The doubleshot is thick and beautiful:




Edit: Added a picture to show the difference in a bottomed-out Black vs Speed/Silver switch.

Edit 2: Sorted out the pictures so they're all oriented the same way.


----------



## chir

I hate to respond in such a short fashion to your thorough insight, but I hope it's understandable since my understanding of these things is rather non-existent.

I was excited to hear about the Cherry MX Speed switches, but the Corsair exclusivity kills it for me. Their designs are pretty jarring to look at (and don't come in white either).

I know someone who will take the Royal Kludge off my hands, and it seems to be a low cost attempt. I'm okay with some mild inconsistency, as I'm looking for a minor improvement in response more than a complete overhaul of ergonomics. Sound I don't care for, linear switches with O-rings should be reasonably quiet

EDIT: I went what the hell and bought the Royal Kludge 982, white, with white LEDs. I ordered two sets of 40A O-rings, I saw someone trying out a double O-ring mod and I wanted to see if single or double is better for me. The total cost with express shipping was 65€ or something, so I'm pretty happy.

What finally tipped me over the edge was a teardown that rated the internal build quality okay/acceptable, and people seeming to mostly think Kaihl switches are totally fine. I'm not super picky, so I'm sure it'll be fine. I'll post a short video review thingy when I get it maybe. Depends on if I can bother to do my nails pretty.


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know when the MX Speed switches will be available to the public?


----------



## KickAssCop

Got that 710+ Logitech cherry browns. Not feeling the hoopla of going mechanical to be honest. Keyboard build is nice but so was the Logitech G510s that I had.
Also I miss that LCD.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Got that 710+ Logitech cherry browns. Not feeling the hoopla of going mechanical to be honest. Keyboard build is nice but so was the Logitech G510s that I had.
> Also I miss that LCD.


Type on it for a week, then try a rubber dome keyboard again.


----------



## HPE1000

I blame cherry mx brown


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know when the MX Speed switches will be available to the public?


Corsair has either a 6 month or 1-year exclusive, at which point they _should_ be moving into other manufacturer's boards (*cough*RGB*cough*). I'm not sure if/when we'll be able to buy them standalone, though. Hopefully it'll be as soon as the exclusivity deal is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Got that 710+ Logitech cherry browns. Not feeling the hoopla of going mechanical to be honest. Keyboard build is nice but so was the Logitech G510s that I had.
> Also I miss that LCD.


I'm with HPE on this one. My first board also had Browns and I was pretty underwhelmed. That being said, after typing on it for a couple weeks, I couldn't stand my old rubber dome board. I think Clears are what finally won me over. Blacks are also really nice occasionally, and I would love to have a board with them again sometime soon. I'm using variable weight Blues in my board right now, although I think I might swap Clears back in sometime next week.


----------



## chir

I for one am hoping that someone will clone the MX Speed switch and undercut Cherry while they're at it. Exclusivity deals like that grind my gears, and maybe I take it personally because shorter action is what I've been wanting for a long time.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> I for one am hoping that someone will clone the MX Speed switch and undercut Cherry while they're at it. Exclusivity deals like that grind my gears, and maybe I take it personally because shorter action is what I've been wanting for a long time.


Just so you know, its also possible to stack multiple O-rings to further decrease your travel distance. 2 are possible for sure, 3 might be. So you could get even shorter actuation than MX Speeds this way.

I could try out the limit on Cherry MX reds and/or browns later today if you're be interested.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just so you know, its also possible to stack multiple O-rings to further decrease your travel distance. 2 are possible for sure, 3 might be. So you could get even shorter actuation than MX Speeds this way.
> 
> I could try out the limit on Cherry MX reds and/or browns later today if you're be interested.


I read up on someone doing two A40 0.4mm O rings and liking the results on Cherry MX Reds. I have already ordered two sets of the same O rings to try it out


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> I read up on someone doing two A40 0.4mm O rings and liking the results on Cherry MX Reds. I have already ordered two sets of the same O rings to try it out


You could also do a Jailhouse Blues mod if you don't mind a short throw tactile switch. It wouldn't really work out if you wanted a linear switch, though.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You could also do a Jailhouse Blues mod if you don't mind a short throw tactile switch. It wouldn't really work out if you wanted a linear switch, though.


Already ordered Kaihl Reds on Royal Kludge 928 with white LEDs. Will report on how it went


----------



## GHADthc

I`m looking for the next logical step after using o-ring dampened cherry mx reds, because I`m feeling like a change from my Keycool 84, I have been considering a CM Novatouch TKL, what do you guys suggest? Im after something as smooth and light to type on, as the reds, but better if possible?


----------



## Blaise170

Gateron Clears might be your thing.


----------



## chir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Gateron Clears might be your thing.


That's a very, very light actuation force (35g versus Cherry MX Red's 45g). I don't know about @GHADthc , but I accidentally actuate MX Reds just by resting my fingers on the keyboard sometimes.

@GHADthc , have you considered the O-ring mod for Cherry MX Reds? Would save a lot of money! I type for living (transscribing doctor's audio dictations into text), and I briefly got to try out today my coworker's O-ring modded Cherry MX Reds versus my own non-modded. I have to say the improvement was exactly what I wanted, much faster and more responsive to type with. Without the mod, you either bottom out the keys and have to lift your fingers a lot which is fatiguing for such a long travel, or you do a smooth, soft U-turn near the bottom, which kind of contributes to a lack of definitive "touch" as to when the key has been pressed proper. With the O-ring you get the bottoming response faster, it's a bit quieter, and it doesn't fatigue your fingers as much because of the shorter travel.

Now I'm very excited for my own keyboard to get home. Those dudes still didn't ship it in eBay, said it'll be five days, then a week of shipping. Argh!


----------



## TTheuns

A question:
Is there a way to silence MX Blues besides desoldering and getting different switches?
My keyboard keeps my housemates awake at night


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> A question:
> Is there a way to silence MX Blues besides desoldering and getting different switches?
> My keyboard keeps my housemates awake at night


Jailhouse them.

Edit: They won't feel the same after you mod them, though. More like a short throw Clear than a Blue.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Jailhouse them.
> 
> Edit: They won't feel the same after you mod them, though. More like a short throw Clear than a Blue.


Thank you for that link, looks like a solution, not sure if I'll like the reduced travel, but the mod can be undone as far as I can tell.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chir*
> 
> That's a very, very light actuation force (35g versus Cherry MX Red's 45g). I don't know about @GHADthc , but I accidentally actuate MX Reds just by resting my fingers on the keyboard sometimes.
> 
> @GHADthc , have you considered the O-ring mod for Cherry MX Reds? Would save a lot of money! I type for living (transscribing doctor's audio dictations into text), and I briefly got to try out today my coworker's O-ring modded Cherry MX Reds versus my own non-modded. I have to say the improvement was exactly what I wanted, much faster and more responsive to type with. Without the mod, you either bottom out the keys and have to lift your fingers a lot which is fatiguing for such a long travel, or you do a smooth, soft U-turn near the bottom, which kind of contributes to a lack of definitive "touch" as to when the key has been pressed proper. With the O-ring you get the bottoming response faster, it's a bit quieter, and it doesn't fatigue your fingers as much because of the shorter travel.
> 
> Now I'm very excited for my own keyboard to get home. Those dudes still didn't ship it in eBay, said it'll be five days, then a week of shipping. Argh!


I have O-Rings on atm, and it made a huge difference, I am just in the market for a new kb, as I am getting over the blue back lighting on this board, and also just feel like a change, got the new peripherals itch...I have used a variety of switches, black, blue, red, and feel like trying something different, the Gateron clears are interesting, and so are the MX speed silvers (though I would have to wait, as I loathe Corsair keyboards)...and from the descriptions of Topre users, the 45g switches that the Novatouch TKL use, sound very interesting to me...I think its narrowed down to either Gateron clears, or Topre 45g switches, as I don't want to wait for a decent KB manufacturer to use MX-speed silvers.


----------



## Mrip541

Anyone know where I could buy a new or used Realforce 87 or 104 silent version with uniform 45g keys? I know you can get them from South Korea but I have no idea how to work that out.


----------



## connectwise

I've seen tons of them off geekhack over the years.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've seen tons of them off geekhack over the years.


Nice, thanks! I browsed around there, deskauthority, and /mechmarket and didn't see exactly what I'm looking for but I'll keep at it. I also found a vendor in Indonesia that I think will ship to the US, but I'm not sure. Sent them an email and we'll see.

EDIT - They do ship to the US but shipping is $61. ugh. I've been looking into this for a few days and as far as I can tell a uniform 45g silent version won't be released in the US any time soon, so may be worth it.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys did you saw Filco Manila Air...
Mechanical keyboard with Bluetooth connection ideal for gaming laptops...

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-majestouch-minila-air-68-key-tactile-action-bluetooth-keyboard.asp

Deck, Filco, WASD... that three brands are best for me.

Deck Francium Pro default Double Shot PBT Keycaps
Filco Majestouch 2 TKL + Filco Double Shot ABS Keycaps
WASD V2 87 + WASD Double Shot PBT Keycaps


----------



## Blaise170

Is the Manila Air new? I've been seeing them for sale in used condition on Japan auctions so I assumed it had been out for awhile.


----------



## GermanyChris

Banned because I'm tired but it looks like we're either headed to lake Garda or the mountains the week after next....It'll be nice to hang out with the fam for a week


----------



## Zantrill

Lol ^


----------



## connectwise

Banned cus manila isn't a good keyboard for gaming.


----------



## Blaise170

I'm confused what we are even talking about.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm confused what we are even talking about.


You and me both.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think he posted in the wrong thread by mistake.


----------



## JKuhn

It's been a while since I last posted here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm confused what we are even talking about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> You and me both.


Ban thread

As the penguin fish said, that was posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Mrip541

Bit the bullet and ordered a Ducky Realforce Taiwan Edition 45g from Indonesia. That shipping charge hurts, but I already have a tracking number and it should arrive on Monday! Impressive. Saving money is definitely boring.


----------



## Blaise170

New old stock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

I keep eyeing the KC60 on MassDrop...ESPECIALLY since the Tai Hao Miami set just popped back up. Looked up more on the programming and I'm very intrigued. As much as I'm loving my HHKB's, I think a programmable board at work with Gateron Greens might be awesome (I work with Linux at work). Any thoughts or opinions about the board? From what I can tell it's a Pok3r with more customization options? Don't shoot me if I'm wrong







.


----------



## Deeptek

.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I keep eyeing the KC60 on MassDrop...ESPECIALLY since the Tai Hao Miami set just popped back up. Looked up more on the programming and I'm very intrigued. As much as I'm loving my HHKB's, I think a programmable board at work with Gateron Greens might be awesome (I work with Linux at work). Any thoughts or opinions about the board? From what I can tell it's a Pok3r with more customization options? Don't shoot me if I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


order a KC60 ,its worth it, i have one here and just ordered another, along with the jukebox keycap set. the only thing you really need to program if you need them, is arrow keys and the delete key







the odd person ive seen has also programmed the F key row to 1-0 row

and yes, its basically a programmable pok3r, it fits in just about all pok3r cases you can buy (which is a huge advantage) the thing with the KC60, is you can set function to any key you want to make it convenient


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> order a KC60 ,its worth it, i have one here and just ordered another, along with the jukebox keycap set. the only thing you really need to program if you need them, is arrow keys and the delete key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the odd person ive seen has also programmed the F key row to 1-0 row
> 
> and yes, its basically a programmable pok3r, it fits in just about all pok3r cases you can buy (which is a huge advantage) the thing with the KC60, is you can set function to any key you want to make it convenient


Yeah, I essentially wanted to program it to function exactly like the HHKB, but add some shortcut keys. For instance, I use a signature a lot in a non-personal email environment, so I could program it to 1-3 keys. At the same time, this may end up being my keyboard for home







.

Aaaaaand I ordered it and the Miami keyset.


----------



## HPE1000

Yay for trusting people to be decent human beings. Paid for an item in gift, say they will have it shipped out the next day. Nothing shows up for 7 days, so I message them about it, they just stop posting around on all sites they are on but get on every few days at 3 am so they are reading the messages. It's been 12 days now. Luckily it was only 40 dollars but it was a custom made thing so I cannot purchase one anywhere else... I kinda have faith that they will come through but at this point who knows.


----------



## adi518

Is there a Logitech rep in the forum? having annoying issues with my G710+. This product doesn't seem to pass the test of time. The entire led array turns off randomly and a bunch of keys lost their leds permanently.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I essentially wanted to program it to function exactly like the HHKB, but add some shortcut keys. For instance, I use a signature a lot in a non-personal email environment, so I could program it to 1-3 keys. At the same time, this may end up being my keyboard for home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Aaaaaand I ordered it and the Miami keyset.


yeah i just threw miami on order aswell still in debates on jukebox, guy wants $90 + shipping for base alphas and 60% kit


----------



## pez

It's a nice kit, but why is it so much? Considering the Miami set is a full kit for $30 that's not only PBT, but also double-injected. Is it more the novelty and rarity of it?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a nice kit, but why is it so much? Considering the Miami set is a full kit for $30 that's not only PBT, but also double-injected. Is it more the novelty and rarity of it?


Comes down to several things, supply/demand, quality, profile, etc. Tai Hao is good quality but not as much as some of SP's high quality keysets, etc.


----------



## Iceman2733

Just finished up my first ergodox build pretty cool setup went with MX Blue and installed white leds. Not sure if I will keep it yet or not tho









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Comes down to several things, supply/demand, quality, profile, etc. Tai Hao is good quality but not as much as some of SP's high quality keysets, etc.


Ah, I just assumed that even a lower quality PBT set would outweigh ABS.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yay for trusting people to be decent human beings. Paid for an item in gift, say they will have it shipped out the next day. Nothing shows up for 7 days, so I message them about it, they just stop posting around on all sites they are on but get on every few days at 3 am so they are reading the messages. It's been 12 days now. Luckily it was only 40 dollars but it was a custom made thing so I cannot purchase one anywhere else... I kinda have faith that they will come through but at this point who knows.


Sorry I hate that. I have felt with similar


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a nice kit, but why is it so much? Considering the Miami set is a full kit for $30 that's not only PBT, but also double-injected. Is it more the novelty and rarity of it?


jukebox is SA profile, which is rarer because its not standard . standard profile is cheaper and less time consuming to produce


----------



## pez

Ah, I did some Googling and just realized why







. Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the info/help there!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I did some Googling and just realized why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the info/help there!


no problem, i actually prefer SA to standard keycaps they are more comfortable to type/game on to me


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I keep eyeing the KC60 on MassDrop...ESPECIALLY since the Tai Hao Miami set just popped back up. Looked up more on the programming and I'm very intrigued. As much as I'm loving my HHKB's, I think a programmable board at work with Gateron Greens might be awesome (I work with Linux at work). Any thoughts or opinions about the board? From what I can tell it's a Pok3r with more customization options? Don't shoot me if I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Get a Hasu controller for your HHKB. Turns the board into a fully programmable board. There is also an option to get the Hasu Bluetooth controller to turn your HHKB into a fully programmable wireless board too. They just got back in stock at 1upkeyboards.

http://1upkeyboards.com/index.php?cPath=38&osCsid=3vep3mefod7elopp04bvndvd63


----------



## EpicOtis13

I've been talking with SP because I really want a Granite-like Keyset in DCS profile. They told me it would cost $750 to produce a single set for me and that is not going to happen, so I am starting to put feelers out to see if people would be interested in doing a group buy.


----------



## Blaise170

How about Granite-like in Alps mount? I'd hop on that instantly.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How about Granite-like in Alps mount? I'd hop on that instantly.


I'd be all over the colorway, but DSA, and flat profiles in general, are dreadful for anything other than putting on a shelf to admire occasionally. I'd love to find a set of Alps caps in Cherry profile (blasphemy! Then again, maybe that's what I'll do when I start my foray into injection molding), but I honestly don't know that they exist. I think it'd give me the final push I need to dive into Alps. Well, that and finding 70 Blue alps that won't cost me an arm and a leg... I suppose I could live with Monterey Blues, as I hear they're not terrible and I've found some for cheap recently.

As for Granite in DCS, @EpicOtis13 I'm sure you'd get buyers, but I know that personally, I won't ever use another thin keycap set, and I know a lot of others wouldn't, either. Then again, the folks that buy from MD seem to not care much for GMK and their pricing, so maybe DCS is a perfect choice.


----------



## MaximusFleximus

I just ordered one of those cherry "optical" keyboards .

6.0 ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Get a Hasu controller for your HHKB. Turns the board into a fully programmable board. There is also an option to get the Hasu Bluetooth controller to turn your HHKB into a fully programmable wireless board too. They just got back in stock at 1upkeyboards.
> 
> http://1upkeyboards.com/index.php?cPath=38&osCsid=3vep3mefod7elopp04bvndvd63


I didn't even realize this existed. I'll have to look into it. I did decide to get that board, so I might use this as an excuse to tinker with one of my HHKBs







. It'd make it a good keyboard for using my Mac at my desk. However, what do people do as far as batteries?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'd be all over the colorway, but DSA, and flat profiles in general, are dreadful for anything other than putting on a shelf to admire occasionally. I'd love to find a set of Alps caps in Cherry profile (blasphemy! Then again, maybe that's what I'll do when I start my foray into injection molding), but I honestly don't know that they exist. I think it'd give me the final push I need to dive into Alps. Well, that and finding 70 Blue alps that won't cost me an arm and a leg... I suppose I could live with Monterey Blues, as I hear they're not terrible and I've found some for cheap recently.
> 
> As for Granite in DCS, @EpicOtis13 I'm sure you'd get buyers, but I know that personally, I won't ever use another thin keycap set, and I know a lot of others wouldn't, either. Then again, the folks that buy from MD seem to not care much for GMK and their pricing, so maybe DCS is a perfect choice.


I just bought the Tai-Hao Granite DCS set to try out, I dont know if they will be satisfactory since I dont really like ABS, so if I dont really like them I will pursue a GB with Standard Plastics.


----------



## Mrip541

My review: Ohhh yeahhhhhh


----------



## chir

I received the Royal Kludge RG-982 today. It feels just like the QPAD MK-50 I have at work (Cherry MX Red on that one, this one is Kaihl Red switches). Without a heads-on comparison I cannot tell the difference. Bf brought me two sets of A40 red o-rings, and after setting up the keyboard with double o-rings on every key, I have to say whoa. I had some notion what it would feel like to own red switches with shorter travel, but I am immensely impressed! The feel is great, the no-chassis construction around the keys makes the keyboard really pretty, and it really fits my white house decor. For about $50 shipped, this keyboard is a crazy good deal.


----------



## pez

Good to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## timerwin63

Well there goes my wallet. AMJ96 orders just went up on GHwent up on GH. I'm a bit hesitant to join any buy after Ivan and (more recently) Guts (still trying to get this sorted), but I think it's too good to pass up. Plus, there are only 626,562 (626,561 if you don't count me) in VT, so it wouldn't be _that_ hard to hunt him down if things went south.









Plus, I've always wanted a board with a Cyan case....

Here's a render for those too lazy to go to GH:


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well there goes my wallet. AMJ96 orders just went up on GHwent up on GH. I'm a bit hesitant to join any buy after Ivan and (more recently) Guts (still trying to get this sorted), but I think it's too good to pass up. Plus, there are only 626,562 (626,561 if you don't count me) in VT, so it wouldn't be _that_ hard to hunt him down if things went south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I've always wanted a board with a Cyan case....


Must resist.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well there goes my wallet. AMJ96 orders just went up on GHwent up on GH. I'm a bit hesitant to join any buy after Ivan and (more recently) Guts (still trying to get this sorted), but I think it's too good to pass up. Plus, there are only 626,562 (626,561 if you don't count me) in VT, so it wouldn't be _that_ hard to hunt him down if things went south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I've always wanted a board with a Cyan case....
> 
> Here's a render for those too lazy to go to GH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sign me up... I like that.. a lot. makes me want to spend money, oh wait all the threads I follow do that. lol


----------



## TUFinside

Good old Topre Realforce 87U 45g variable TKL coming my way.







, will be my first Topre, YaY !


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Good old Topre Realforce 87U 45g variable TKL coming my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will be my first Topre, YaY !


Then eventually you'll have to acquire an all 55g TKL only because it's the one you will always want







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Well there goes my wallet. AMJ96 orders just went up on GHwent up on GH. I'm a bit hesitant to join any buy after Ivan and (more recently) Guts (still trying to get this sorted), but I think it's too good to pass up. Plus, there are only 626,562 (626,561 if you don't count me) in VT, so it wouldn't be _that_ hard to hunt him down if things went south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I've always wanted a board with a Cyan case....
> 
> Here's a render for those too lazy to go to GH:


Well, that one definitely catches my attention since it has the numpad but also maintains the smaller format sizing.... Pity it's the cost it is, but you are getting a lot of stuff. Don't know if I'd be able to handle the wait though, assuming I had spare cash


----------



## Z Overlord

Does the Ducky One (non backlight) have 1khz polling rate like the backlit one claims to be? All I want is a 1khz, tenkeyless, Cherry MX red keyboard, for CSGO. I assume that there is no tangible benefit to gaming branded keyboards that have these traits (like Corsair K65) (and it's not like any brand brags about matrix scanning rate, well except for that one Cherry board). Is the Debounce time the standard 5ms?

The only thing is judging from the pics, it looks flimsy, like there's some huge fat hump on the bottom instead of the usual solid Filco clone body. Is the Ducky Zero also 1khz? I'm open to suggestions, just so long as it fits my three criteria.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Then eventually you'll have to acquire an all 55g TKL only because it's the one you will always want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


no


----------



## HPE1000

Will be hand wiring this (and painting). I have wanted to try this for a while now so it should be pretty fun


----------



## Reiep

I'm joining the club with my brand new WASD Code TKL with MX Brown I've just received this morning. It's my very first mechanical keyboard and so far I really enjoy the feeling, even if I need a bit of adjustment having used almost exclusively laptop style keyboard for the last decade. Like not needing to push the keys to the max each and every time.

And now, let's look for some awesome keysets


----------



## EpicOtis13

Just got my first 60% board which will be used to carry around daily. It is a KBP V60 with Gat Blues and I currently have DSA Deep Space Orion Modifiers on it. I will be uploading photos later but I want to wait for this summer when the parts for my true endgame board come in, so I can put photos of both up.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reiep*
> 
> I'm joining the club with my brand new WASD Code TKL with MX Brown I've just received this morning.


WASD keyboards are pretty decent and you have some choice in regards to switches which MOST other manufacturers don't give you.

I've got about six of them and they ALL are still being used reliably, without any problems thus far







.


----------



## Reiep

After one day of extensive typing, I just can say I'm in love







The Code will go at home for typing and light gaming (hence the Browns), I think I'll get another keyboard at work with MX Clear. Indeed, saving money IS boring


----------



## HPE1000

?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...but, what is it?


----------



## TUFinside

Realforce 87UB 45g Variable force non silenced, yay !


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> ...but, what is it?


60% plate that also acts as a case, much like the GON Skinny.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Realforce 87UB 45g Variable force non silenced, yay !


YES, the Thorpie addiction has begun







.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> ...but, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 60% plate that also acts as a case, much like the GON Skinny.
Click to expand...

looks like an infinity bent plate?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> looks like an infinity bent plate?


It is similar, but not an infinity plate. I really hate universal/ish plates so the infinity and gon options weren't for me. I don't know who exactly made these, there are others out there though.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> YES, the Thorpie addiction has begun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Addiction started as soon as i opened the package and put my fingers on it !


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

yo timer, how about some switch activation science on those lock switches? i will probably be replacing springs on mine, maybe try some lube


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> yo timer, how about some switch activation science on those lock switches? i will probably be replacing springs on mine, maybe try some lube


Hey, sorry, I totally forgot about it... I'll get them weighted and whatnot when I get home (~7:45 EST or so).


----------



## timerwin63

(Directed to @RoostrC0gburn) Okay, I've only tested one switch, but I got actuation between 62.5 and 65 grams (12 nickles and a penny vs 13 nickles) and it bottomed out around 102.5g (approximately. Testing where the switch bottoms out is slightly difficult).

I'm going to run a few more tests with the other 3 switches I got to check for variance, and then I'll test one of the Lock springs in a Black (and vice versa) to get some more direct comparisons. Those should be done around 2 or 3, I think.

Edit: These tests will be done tomorrow as I need to get to sleep for work tonight. Sorry.

Are there any particular springs you'd like tested or switches you'd like the springs tested in? I may have them on hand.


----------



## Jixr

Mx locks are slightly more heavy than blacks ( the spring is the same but the little mech makes it slightly more resistant )


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

i noticed that the force did increase with travel - much like gateron yellows. i would consider these to be a heavy spring, guessing ~65g actuation with 100g+< bottom-out

compared to a couple linears i have on hand, pressing them stem-to-stem, the lock switch spring seemed to actuate with a little more force than a 62g. however, the force increases significantly, quickly. the lock switch spring bottom-out force is definitely more than 78g, which is the strongest spring i tested. sounds like this jives with your tests as well









i swapped the stock spring for a korean gold 68g and lubed everything in the switch with GPL 103.







still feels like a scratchy cherry switch, but the action is noticeably smoother. i wish there was some tactile bump or something to know when the lock is engaged, but i guess you just have to push the stem all the way down for it to work properly. i find that the lock will not actuate (or deactuate) unless you bottom out the switch. ie. it gets stuck unless you are _really_ pressing it, and my thought is that this may cause some headaches when trying to type quickly without errors


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Mx locks are slightly more heavy than blacks ( the spring is the same but the little mech makes it slightly more resistant )


I'm not so sure about that. The Black springs I differ noticeably from the Lock springs. Could the difference have something to do with the age of the Blacks (~30 years)?


----------



## TUFinside

Does the club members gets refreshed once in a while ? I submitted my keyboards to the list already.


----------



## HPE1000

Figured I would finally try to get this vortex case fixed up... Spent the day stripping down the paint and primer. I need to add more JB weld to it to make the seam between the top and bottom perfect, and then I need to pick the paint and color. I need the most durable paint I can find for this, since it weighs so much it will be easier to chip off the paint when bumping it into stuff.


----------



## axipher

Can you get it powder-coated? Or some Appliance Epoxy as a strong base then you can color and clear on top of that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can you get it powder-coated? Or some Appliance Epoxy as a strong base then you can color and clear on top of that.


I have considered it, and I suppose it is still an option. I just see mixed opinions on whether JB weld should be powder coated over, guess it wouldn't hurt to ask the place though.


----------



## Jixr

you can't powder coat any type of body filler.

If there is an air bubble, in the filler, it could heat up and explode.


----------



## timerwin63

@Jixr I decided to take a picture with both an MX Lock spring and an MX Black spring. They're definitely not the same, which means the force difference is very likely more than just the pinwheel in the Lock.

Left is the Lock spring, right is the Black spring.


----------



## confed

Anyone have any experience, criticism, feedback for the KC71 RGB Bluetooth Mechanical Keyboard that is currently on Massdrop. I was looking to pick up a bluetooth mech for the living room. Would help out the wife when she is using some of the equipment out there. Nothing needs a keyboard, moreso just an added bonus. This board is only $80 and lets me try out some gats. As an added bonus, it's BT and wired, TKL, and has RGB lighting. What is this community's thoughts?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Anyone have any experience, criticism, feedback for the KC71 RGB Bluetooth Mechanical Keyboard that is currently on Massdrop. I was looking to pick up a bluetooth mech for the living room. Would help out the wife when she is using some of the equipment out there. Nothing needs a keyboard, moreso just an added bonus. This board is only $80 and lets me try out some gats. As an added bonus, it's BT and wired, TKL, and has RGB lighting. What is this community's thoughts?


I've never actually seen one in the wild, only a similar PCB on Taobao once. I can't imagine it's bad, but I think you'll have a hard time finding any real info on it outside China (and even then it won't be easy) until the drop is done and everyone's gotten their keyboards.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I've never actually seen one in the wild, only a similar PCB on Taobao once. I can't imagine it's bad, but I think you'll have a hard time finding any real info on it outside China (and even then it won't be easy) until the drop is done and everyone's gotten their keyboards.


I figured this would most likely be the case. I went ahead and grabbed it with a silver plate, green gats, and side printed keycaps. Finally branching out from cherry switches. Anxious to feel the gaterons but more anxious to have a wife-approved mechanical keyboard purchase. She was the one who told me to buy it as long as it was BT, had side or top printed legends, and did not have that gaudy gold plate.


----------



## Oleh

Just got my Ducky Shine 5 (Blue switches) today complete with Ducky leather wrist rest and o-rings.


----------



## TUFinside

I submitted ownership sheet to no avail, i wish i could add official mechanical keyboard thread to my sig


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I submitted ownership sheet to no avail, i wish i could add official mechanical keyboard thread to my sig


No one is stopping you from adding it. You don't need to be on the sheet to add the club to your sig. I don't know that the sheet had been updated in a while. If it's still being updated (the updates are done manually), I believe the changes are made on Mondays.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> No one is stopping you from adding it. You don't need to be on the sheet to add the club to your sig. I don't know that the sheet had been updated in a while. If it's still being updated (the updates are done manually), I believe the changes are made on Mondays.


Thank you ! +1 rep


----------



## HPE1000

Stripping paint from things is the most unenjoyable thing. That grey paint I used looked so nice but was just complete garbage and wasn't working out. I have decided I am putting nantucket selectric on this board so I am probably going to paint it really dark blue or something. Had to mask off the part I used filler on because the paint stripper would eat it away.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Should paint it in either Glossy BLACK or RED, which ever takes your fancy







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Should paint it in either Glossy BLACK or RED, which ever takes your fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was originally going to do red, im just not sure at this point. Once I have the nantucket selectric on hand I guess I can make that decision but that will be months.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Stripping paint from things is the most unenjoyable thing. That grey paint I used looked so nice but was just complete garbage and wasn't working out. I have decided I am putting nantucket selectric on this board so I am probably going to paint it really dark blue or something. Had to mask off the part I used filler on because the paint stripper would eat it away.


If you think that's arduous and boring try stripping the finish off of aircraft parts so they can be subjected to nde testing. You're using stuff that has to be stored in special containers, in specially vented lockups, and only used in very VERY well ventilated areas (aka you have a loud air vent running right above it that has special filters). On the plus side, it's kind of fun to watch the finish slowly bubble away, just don't get any of the stripper on clothing, because it'll eat most clothing... Even oh so slowly eats through chemical gloves too.

That was a fun summer job, spent most of it outdoors getting fresh air, processing at most two parts at once and had to stagger treatment between the two by about ten minutes due to just how potent the fumes were.


----------



## Welliam

count me in the club

I had azio with white switches and it has terrible high clicky sound so I sold it and got Logitech G710+ with brown switches so I am good now.


----------



## axipher

Finally got this little guy in with black switches and a nice leather wrist pad also from Ducky.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

my most recent addition. Octagon V2. OG Dolch + GMK Red Esc and Enter. 78g individually socketed Zealios lubed with Krytox GPL 103. the feels....


----------



## Jixr

come to think of it, i bought my locks used, maybe the PO swapped the springs.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> my most recent addition. Octagon V2. OG Dolch + GMK Red Esc and Enter. 78g individually socketed Zealios lubed with Krytox GPL 103. the feels....


How did you get your hands on OG Dolch?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

r/mechmarket. they pop up every now and then. there was recently a fella in denmark selling an ISO set


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you think that's arduous and boring try stripping the finish off of aircraft parts so they can be subjected to nde testing. You're using stuff that has to be stored in special containers, in specially vented lockups, and only used in very VERY well ventilated areas (aka you have a loud air vent running right above it that has special filters). On the plus side, it's kind of fun to watch the finish slowly bubble away, just don't get any of the stripper on clothing, because it'll eat most clothing... Even oh so slowly eats through chemical gloves too.
> 
> That was a fun summer job, spent most of it outdoors getting fresh air, processing at most two parts at once and had to stagger treatment between the two by about ten minutes due to just how potent the fumes were.


Yea luckily I didn't have to use strong stuff for this, I was able to use citrustrip so the only real reason I had to use gloves was so I didn't get my hands messy. Now the metal stripper I used on the votex case was different, started burning skin right away and melted the lab gloves I was using instantly as well, but still incredibly weak in comparison to aircraft stripper








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> my most recent addition. Octagon V2. OG Dolch + GMK Red Esc and Enter. 78g individually socketed Zealios lubed with Krytox GPL 103. the feels....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, that red aluminum looks great.

Finally found the power sander and that made this process a LOT easier. It is almost perfect  Now I have to do the top section of the case with it.



originally it had a gap this big


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Realforce 87UB 45g Variable force non silenced, yay !


Play any games on it? How do you like the variable?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Play any games on it? How do you like the variable?


I wish i could answer, the keyboard is still in the box, keeping it for my upcoming build. But i gave it a try and keys feel like brown MX switches pression wise (but much, much better) with a kind of little bump middle road. I am using a black MX switches keyboard for now and it cannot compare to this Topre. I would say this keyboard is perfect for my little hands as i tend not to push keys with full force on my current keyboard. Also the sound signature of the Topre is nice compared to "toy like sound" of my CM Storm Trigger. I'm condemned to buy Topre from now on







. I hope my poster helped you a bit.


----------



## Arizonian

So an 8 yr old Razer Blackwidow board started acting up on third rig and thought I'd upgrade that with my Ducky One so I could get a new board myself.









I wanted to try something new. I had heard good things about CM and their Quickfires, so I decided to try the new *Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro* L [Browns].





I put WASD blue 40A-R O-rings underneath the keys as I normally do since I love the feel. I did that with the Ducky one as well. It started for me after experiencing Logitechs G710+ which came pre-installed with O-rings.

_Sorry for dark spur of the moment picture taken._


My one complaint seems to be the USB cord is a tad short which is about 4" inches shy of being completely hidden from when it drops off desk back up to the tower.

Coming in at $10 less than a Ducky Shine 5 it was a leap of faith to try a CM board instead. Only been using it a couple days and I already feel It lives up to the reviews I've read. Not many members with this new board if any yet.

Only downside for me is I'm used to dedicated volume up / down keys. Where that would go CM decided to put P1, P2, P3, P4 macros instead and placed the media volume keys underneath page up, and page down, requiring + FN key to function.

Typing feels as good as my Ducky One.









I haven't played with the LED's. I only need one color and it's only to help me place my hands on home key at night when room is dark.





All in all great keyboard. Anyone else have one of these? What do you think?


----------



## KickAssCop

My 2 year old keeps pulling the keys off from Logitech 710+ keyboard. Already lost the F9 key. Any way to prevent him from doing this? Keys come off fast!


----------



## Woundingchaney

Can anyone suggest a wireless mech keyboard? I game from my couch and really enjoy it, but miss using mech keyboards.


----------



## Blaise170

Pretty limited, Varmilo VB87M and Rapoo KX are the only non-customs that come to mind. There's also a Bluetooth dongle you can purchase that works similarly.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a wireless mech keyboard? I game from my couch and really enjoy it, but miss using mech keyboards.


There are also a handful of Chinese boards you can get if you don't mind jumping through a few hoops. There's only one that I know definitely has BT 4.0, so keep that in mind if you're playing anything that's sensitive to input lag.


----------



## JackCY

Get a USB to wireless to USB converter no?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Get a USB to wireless to USB converter no?


There are a few, but they're pretty high latency, and don't always work well.

Basically the wireless mech's from trusted companies are all BT and thus higher latency, and the Chinese ones with (2.4ghz?)dongles only have vague specs and are questionable at best.

Makes it really hard to recommend anything.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There are a few, but they're pretty high latency, and don't always work well.
> 
> Basically the wireless mech's from trusted companies are all BT and thus higher latency, and the Chinese ones with (2.4ghz?)dongles only have vague specs and are questionable at best.
> 
> Makes it really hard to recommend anything.


There's a single Chinese BT 4.0 60% that's out there that I'm aware of. I saw a really good review for a little while back. @Woundingchaney If I can find it, I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There's a single Chinese BT 4.0 60% that's out there that I'm aware of. I saw a really good review for a little while back. @Woundingchaney If I can find it, I'll point you in the right direction.


It is the ANNE Pro and it is both BLuetooth and RGB


----------



## Jixr

The only bluetooth i'd consider is a modded HHBK


----------



## chir

I've been enjoying my Royal Kludge RG 982 (white with white LEDs) a lot. The red Kailh switches with two O rings are just about as short as I want, but a bit too mushy. I also seem to be hammering the keys in. to get a sense when have I keyed in a symbol. That has been causing me some mild tendinitis and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. Despite my initial feeling that red switches are the best for typing, I tested out blues and browns and I hate to admit, that despite the horrific noise, blues feel the fastest after extensive A/B/C testing between those.

I put an order in for Geek Ajazz AK33 (black with white LEDs, blue Outemo/Zorro/KHL switches, no idea which ones will they be and frankly it doesn't matter a lot to me)


Stock photo off Aliexpress

I will be sending pics and a short review when it has arrived. I've seen a lot of positive attention for this cheapo on the internet, someone even said that despite his keys being closer to 45g than 50g or 55g,, they were very consistent, so one can hope that they match switches for each keyboard (which sounds like an amazing level of detail for a $50 keyboard). The compact size and detachable cable should help taking it with me to work, too!

Can't wait


----------



## timerwin63

So my WhiteFox got here on Monday and I've been using it for a couple of days now. I thought I'd do a copy/paste of the thoughts about the board I put on MD.
Quote:


> TL;DR for those who don't want to read my ramblings: The case and PCB are amazing, the stabilizers are garbage on my GMK sets (fine on the included PBT set). The caps are probably good if you like PBT but I don't have a lot of reference points, but are not without their own flaws. Firmware is great. Overall a fantastic experience.
> Since this is now a pretty much useless post, I'll use it to post my thoughts on the board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full (Sorta) Review
> 
> 
> 
> *Hardware*-
> 
> *The Good*: The case is sturdy, the plate is beefy and feels great to type on, and the PCB is exquisite to work with. The keycaps are good for PBT and provide a nice soft *thud* noise when bottoming out. If you're into that, I'm sure you'll like these a great deal. The feet that are included all grip my desk wonderfully and I assume they'd do so on most other surfaces.
> 
> *The Bad*: There are a few pads that are easy to short if you're not careful, namely on the bottom right of the board (the Ctrl key is the one that comes to mind). The included feet prop the keyboard up at an angle that I personally find rather uncomfortable to type on. The lip on the case that goes around the perimeter will be rather polarizing, I think. I personally don't care for it, but I'm sure some will love it. The included stabilizers don't grip my GMK caps at all so my left "Shift" and "Enter" keys are constantly sliding off the Costar stems (or whatever they're called). The "Backspace" stabilizer is also sticky, so my switches aren't returning to its neutral location (stops just short of any other keys). The PBT caps hold the stabilizers really well, though, which makes them tolerable.
> 
> The keycaps are a rather odd topic here. The keys look more narrow on the top (compared to GMK/JTK) because of the small centered legends (even though they're not) and there a couple of caps that look like they have a thicker font than the rest. The keys that come to mind are "Delete," "Backspace," "6," "B," and the 1.25u "Control" keys. Upon closer inspection, I think the fonts are the same size, but they definitely look different at a glance. The off-center "U" is going to get fixed, so I won't complain about that. There's also a bit of light bleed, but that's to be expected with any white caps, so it's not really a problem. If you're like me and you're really into GMK and JTK (thick, Cherry, ABS), these probably weren't worth the extra money and/or the wait. I'll probably sell my set if anyone's interested.
> 
> *Firmware*-
> 
> *The Good*: Pretty much everything. Once you get used to the Input Club configurator and follow the flashing instructions, the entire process is painless and fast. You can even bind a flash button to one of your function layers so you never have to poke the button through the hole in the case again!
> 
> *The Bad*: I feel like the LED control is a little too inaccurate for my tastes due to the way it works, but at this point I'm pretty much just nitpicking.





Spoiler: (Mostly terrible) Pictures for those who might want them:



PCB and case parts unwrapped. The PCB is gorgeous and my pictures don't do it any justice at all...


Awesome "Prima" mark and (the designer) Matt3o's signature laser engraved on the back of the case:


Prepping the switches with LEDs:


Cutting it a little close with the clearance, but it looks like it'll work:


Perfect fit!


All soldered up:


Trying to take some more "artsy" pictures of the whole thing. I caught a couple sloppy solder joints because of this picture.


Everything is working!


Did someone say more pictures from the corner? I really like this angle, not sure why...


And another shot of the switches. In-switch LEDs have made me rethink backlighting.


The Fox in its included PBT set next to my Smart 68 dressed in Dolch (and JTK arrows):




I also got Gateron tops and white LEDs for my Smart:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Artsy pictures again:




And here's a before & after to show the effect of the in-switch LEDs better:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So my WhiteFox got here on Monday and I've been using it for a couple of days now. I thought I'd do a copy/paste of the thoughts about the board I put on MD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Mostly terrible) Pictures for those who might want them:
> 
> 
> 
> PCB and case parts unwrapped. The PCB is gorgeous and my pictures don't do it any justice at all...
> 
> 
> Awesome "Prima" mark and (the designer) Matt3o's signature laser engraved on the back of the case:
> 
> 
> Prepping the switches with LEDs:
> 
> 
> Cutting it a little close with the clearance, but it looks like it'll work:
> 
> 
> Perfect fit!
> 
> 
> All soldered up:
> 
> 
> Trying to take some more "artsy" pictures of the whole thing. I caught a couple sloppy solder joints because of this picture.
> 
> 
> Everything is working!
> 
> 
> Did someone say more pictures from the corner? I really like this angle, not sure why...
> 
> 
> And another shot of the switches. In-switch LEDs have made me rethink backlighting.
> 
> 
> The Fox in its included PBT set next to my Smart 68 dressed in Dolch (and JTK arrows):
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I also got Gateron tops and white LEDs for my Smart:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy pictures again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a before & after to show the effect of the in-switch LEDs better:


Nice! I am really jealous of the smart, I just love purple keyboards.

BTW do you know how to control the leds on the whitefox? I cannot figure it out lol

IDK if I posed my whitefox here. (keycaps are triumph adler, just impossible to get a color accurate shot of them). I am just waiting on the GMK Cyan from originative to ship.





More progress on the vortex v1 case. I am really really excited how this is progressing. Found an awesome shade of purple paint and some new primer which seems better than the stuff I used before.



will be painted testors purple licious


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *BTW do you know how to control the leds on the whitefox? I cannot figure it out lol*
> 
> More progress on the vortex v1 case. I am really really excited how this is progressing. Found an awesome shade of purple paint and some new primer which seems better than the stuff I used before.
> 
> will be painted testors purple licious
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think that makes us even, though. You're jealous of the Smart, I'm _crazy_ jealous of the TA set. I've missed out on the original buy and every used kit I've seen between then and now.

As for the LEDs, there's options in the Input Club configurator for "LED+," "LED-," and "LED Off." My biggest gripes with the controls are the lack of "steps" for the brightness (you'll know what I mean when you figure out the controls) and that the "+" and "-" commands don't stop at the lowest and highest LED value, but instead cycle around again, which makes it hard to find exactly what you want.

Here's a screenshot of my layout if you're interested for whatever reason.










The Vortex case is looking awesome! I honestly love the Smart, although I can't help but wish the purple was a bit deeper. The Testors purple like like a killer color.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I think that makes us even, though. You're jealous of the Smart, I'm _crazy_ jealous of the TA set. I've missed out on the original buy and every used kit I've seen between then and now.
> 
> As for the LEDs, there's options in the Input Club configurator for "LED+," "LED-," and "LED Off." My biggest gripes with the controls are the lack of "steps" for the brightness (you'll know what I mean when you figure out the controls) and that the "+" and "-" commands don't stop at the lowest and highest LED value, but instead cycle around again, which makes it hard to find exactly what you want.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my layout if you're interested for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vortex case is looking awesome! I honestly love the Smart, although I can't help but wish the purple was a bit deeper. The Testors purple like like a killer color.


That is odd that they don't have LED control preprogrammed and the controls sound pretty eh. Matt3o said that he _might_ add more robust led modes and I assume better control of them would also follow. Only problem is that (im not sure if you did) if you soldered the leds on the wrong way he said that update might break the compatibility. I'm not sure if you noticed but I only figured this out after assembling that this keyboard allows the LEDs to work either orientation. So you could have soldered the long leg of the led on either the round or square hole. I unfortunately did it backwards and put the long leg on the round hole without realizing this was a feature and he said that could be incompatible with newer updates of the firmware. Every time I have put together a backlit keyboard in the past I just put one switch in with the led and if it turned on I assumed I had the polarity right, in this case, this board is a bit different. They might not even add that update though as he told me so it might never matter which way the leds were put in.

How do you like the carbon fiber plate on the smart btw? Does it feel much different compared to a metal plate?


----------



## lekashman

Hey, I'm a member of Input Club, the team that worked with Matteo and Massdrop to actually make this thing!

Quick answer on the LED switch - We didn't add it by default because not everyone chose to get LEDs with their WhiteFox.

In addition, I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone has about their WhiteFox, as well as any of our other keyboards.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lekashman*
> 
> Hey, I'm a member of Input Club, the team that worked with Matteo and Massdrop to actually make this thing!
> 
> Quick answer on the LED switch - We didn't add it by default because not everyone chose to get LEDs with their WhiteFox.
> 
> In addition, I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone has about their WhiteFox, as well as any of our other keyboards.


It isn't a big deal anyway, since this keyboard is very easy to reprogram even as a novice. I just put a new keymap on mine and I see what timerwin63 is saying about the led control settings. Are there plans to provide stepped LED control as opposed to this linear control? Having an option to choose either stepped or linear control of them would be nice. I also agree that if you hold down on led + or led - it should stop at the highest and lowest settings respectively instead of cycling back around.

Regardless I am very happy with this board and I am also looking forward to the k type


----------



## Chopper1591

Oops. Just spilled about half a glass of water into my Ducky One.

Quickly pulled out the usb cable and took it apart as much as I could. Sadly I can't take the pcb out.

Any tips? What to do?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oops. Just spilled about half a glass of water into my Ducky One.
> 
> Quickly pulled out the usb cable and took it apart as much as I could. Sadly I can't take the pcb out.
> 
> Any tips? What to do?


Let it dry out and it will be fine. Just don't get impatient and plug it in when there could still be something a little wet inside.


----------



## Blaise170

Wipe it down with ISA and it should be fine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lekashman*
> 
> Hey, I'm a member of Input Club, the team that worked with Matteo and Massdrop to actually make this thing!
> 
> Quick answer on the LED switch - We didn't add it by default because not everyone chose to get LEDs with their WhiteFox.
> 
> In addition, I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone has about their WhiteFox, as well as any of our other keyboards.


Any word on a full size, or at least black version?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oops. Just spilled about half a glass of water into my Ducky One.
> 
> Quickly pulled out the usb cable and took it apart as much as I could. Sadly I can't take the pcb out.
> 
> Any tips? What to do?


Just do what I did!



I removed all the keycaps, and propped it up on a box fan.


----------



## lekashman

Full size would be a totally different keyboard and we currently have no designs in the work for this. We are working on the K-Type which is a stock TKL keyboard, but that will be about as close as we get for a while to a full size keyboard. With regard to different case colors, it is something we have discussed, and Black was indeed one of the colors considered.

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lekashman*
> 
> Full size would be a totally different keyboard and we currently have no designs in the work for this. We are working on the K-Type which is a stock TKL keyboard, but that will be about as close as we get for a while to a full size keyboard. With regard to different case colors, it is something we have discussed, and Black was indeed one of the colors considered.
> 
> Hope that answers your question!


More or less answers it. I just prefer a full size keyboard due to how much I use the ten digit key pad, but I wouldn't mind a higher quality keyboard overall. The idea of a separate keypad is not one I like.

I have in the past tried to use tkl keyboards, and while they're lovely for gaming or even story writing.... The instant I have to do anything involving numbers it gets ugly - something I kind of find hilarious because twenty years ago I was pretty much always using the top row for numbers, but then once I had a data entry job that sued the ten digit keypad over and over I just found it to be so much easier. Some games also work nicely for using the keypad as hotkeys too.


----------



## Mrip541

Anyone know if there's a full size topre board that feels like a Leopold 660C? I use a silenced Leopold at work and a Ducky Realforce 104 at home. Both have uniform 45g topres, but the Ducky feels a bit firmer with a deeper, more tactile key press. I prefer the feel of the Leopold but the 104 layout of the Ducky.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll also mention that with the white fox keyboard... Yeah a nice and lovely black one would be epic, and if I had the funds I'd definitely buy one, even if it's a tkl.


----------



## timerwin63

@lekashman When are the CAD files for the PCB supposed to get dropped? I'd love to rework the PCB a bit and add 4-pin RGB LED support. And maybe Alps support, who knows.


----------



## HPE1000

Finished my first hand wired keyboard






55g gateron blues with 70g mods
1upkeyboards grey diy cable
dsa dolch


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finished my first hand wired keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55g gateron blues with 70g mods
> 1upkeyboards grey diy cable
> dsa dolch


That's some very nice wiring, definitely one of the cleaner hand wired boards I've seen.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's some very nice wiring, definitely one of the cleaner hand wired boards I've seen.


Thanks









I didn't want to make it _too_ neat so that is why column 2, 3, 4, 9, 10 and 11 are that way. I could have all ran them right under the first row but I kinda like seeing the wires. Not like that is visible when using the keyboard anyway. Was a lot of work though, so many hours getting it all cut, bent, routed, soldered, etc.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finished my first hand wired keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55g gateron blues with 70g mods
> 1upkeyboards grey diy cable
> dsa dolch


Nice work! Kinda makes me want to make one myself with custom clear switches.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finished my first hand wired keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55g gateron blues with 70g mods
> 1upkeyboards grey diy cable
> dsa dolch


This is gorgeous !!


----------



## confed

Really nice work @HPE1000 I am liking that case.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Evil-Jester

Current Keyboard i Made its a Winkeyless 60% with 67G Zelios, Custom USB Cable and Troubled minds keyset. I Ordered all the parts and did all the soldering myself, was fun to do. Has RGB LEDS on the bottom and all the keys have green LEDS.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah really nice board, makes me wanna pull his DSA key caps


----------



## Hanjin

My Gigabyte Force K83 MX Reds w/ Taihao Olivette Keycaps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finished my first hand wired keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55g gateron blues with 70g mods
> 1upkeyboards grey diy cable
> dsa dolch
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous !!
Click to expand...

I second....


----------



## chir

Received the Ajazz AK33 (black caps, white backlight). I swapped around the keycaps from the Royal Kludge 982 because they're already double O-ring modded and I didn't receive my second batch of O-rings yet. I ended up liking the look so I might keep the keyboards looking like this. Blue keys, and double O-rings feels amazing for typing, this might be my setup for work from now on. The metal front plate feels super luxurious for a keyboard that was $35 eBay keyboard.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I was thinking of getting the TADA68 and I was wondering if anyone has any input on them... good, bad?

Only thing I can see in terms of negatives is the right side where I have to find special keys, am I right in that assessment?

http://www.kbdist.com/?mc_cid=25d64b1343&mc_eid=b98d151a53

I was also looking at the red scarf in MD but the metal lip on that thing is a tad bit thick to my liking.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/red-scarf-ii-ver-b-custom-mechanical-keyboard-kit


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I was thinking of getting the TADA68 and I was wondering if anyone has any input on them... good, bad?
> 
> Only thing I can see in terms of negatives is the right side where I have to find special keys, am I right in that assessment?
> 
> http://www.kbdist.com/?mc_cid=25d64b1343&mc_eid=b98d151a53
> 
> I was also looking at the red scarf in MD but the metal lip on that thing is a tad bit thick to my liking.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/red-scarf-ii-ver-b-custom-mechanical-keyboard-kit


A 65% board for _$75?!_ I'm gonna get 2...









I don't really have input on the TADA specifically as I haven't seen it around before, but the layout is superb. Between my WhiteFox and my Smart 68, I don't think I'll ever go back to another layout (maybe get a 65 w/ a left numpad?)

As for keys, the hardest ones to find are going to be the 1.75u right Shift (pretty easy to get in most custom keysets) and the key to the right of the "Enter" key. I've taken to using two 1u R4 blanks on my boards, with the one next to the Enter key upside down. I can take some pictures of what I mean when I get home, if you'd like.


----------



## Mega Man

idk if you all noticed but you can customize it

http://123.57.250.164:3000/tada68

you would have to solder it but that includes space bar size/bottom layout/left shift size


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> A 65% board for _$75?!_ I'm gonna get 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have input on the TADA specifically as I haven't seen it around before, but the layout is superb. Between my WhiteFox and my Smart 68, I don't think I'll ever go back to another layout (maybe get a 65 w/ a left numpad?)
> 
> As for keys, the hardest ones to find are going to be the 1.75u right Shift (pretty easy to get in most custom keysets) and the key to the right of the "Enter" key. I've taken to using two 1u R4 blanks on my boards, with the one next to the Enter key upside down. I can take some pictures of what I mean when I get home, if you'd like.


Please do share the pictures! Thank you!


----------



## Aventadoor

Got a Corsair K65 RGB Rapidfire on the way! Cant wait to get rid of my Ducky Shine4... Very disappointed...


----------



## Blaise170

What's the Corsair have that your Ducky doesn't?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Please do share the pictures! Thank you!


I didn't get a new picture, but it looks like I already posted one a little while back. Sorry I'm about a day late.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I also got Gateron tops and white LEDs for my Smart:


Edit: I should mention that I run these keys as volume +/- and LED +/- keys on both my keyboards, which makes that particular cap set-up very convenient and comfortable. I also think it looks neat because it's just something a bit different.


----------



## cameron145

Has anyone put addressable leds such as WS2812 or SK6812 into a keyboard? to create per key rgb lighting.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What's the Corsair have that your Ducky doesn't?


Key's that are very fast & easy to press. My Shine4 has like a very buttery/smooth feel to the clicks even tho its MX Reds.
Apperently it can be because of the coating they use, atleast thats what Ducky said themselfs.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> Has anyone put addressable leds such as WS2812 or SK6812 into a keyboard? to create per key rgb lighting.


There is this

https://world.taobao.com/item/528726507024.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.DedH1s#detail

I know nothing about it though

oops and this too. the 62/60, once again I know nothing about it



http://imgur.com/S4Z0a


----------



## Blaise170

I wish there were some Alps boards that supported SMD LEDs. But man, I'm happy enough that someone is working on a TKL Alps board.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There is this
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/528726507024.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.DedH1s#detail
> 
> I know nothing about it though
> 
> oops and this too. the 62/60, once again I know nothing about it
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/S4Z0a


Damn, thats real nice looking, i just took a G510 "i know not mech" and put 5050 WS2812 in it controlled by arduino so its completely programmable. working on a Mechanical one now based off the razer blackwidow 2013 pcb, going to be using 3535 sk6812 and Gateron Greens, should have capability to do anything from reactive typing to sound reactive.

Heres the g510 and some of the parts for the mechanical.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> Damn, thats real nice looking, i just took a G510 "i know not mech" and put 5050 WS2812 in it controlled by arduino so its completely programmable. working on a Mechanical one now based off the razer blackwidow 2013 pcb, going to be using 3535 sk6812 and Gateron Greens, should have capability to do anything from reactive typing to sound reactive.
> 
> Heres the g510 and some of the parts for the mechanical.


That is pretty cool regardless, do you have any pictures under the keys on that g510? Good luck on the blackwidow conversion as well, post pictures


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is pretty cool regardless, do you have any pictures under the keys on that g510? Good luck on the blackwidow conversion as well, post pictures


heres the backlight plate for the g510, can also see the corsair strafe rgb up top










test fitted all the new switches, painted the mounting plate and put a foam tape around each key to prevent most of the light bleed. you can also see one of the switches that has been cut to allow the smd leds to fit


----------



## Paradigm84

Massively late, but I've overhauled the OP of the thread to be in line with the updated site theme.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Massively late, but I've overhauled the OP of the thread to be in line with the updated site theme.


Thanks !


----------



## cameron145

Finished the first two rows of leds and keys. still lots more to do especially on the software side of things.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> Finished the first two rows of leds and keys. still lots more to do especially on the software side of things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive









Would never know it wasn't a blackwidow chroma.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> Finished the first two rows of leds and keys. still lots more to do especially on the software side of things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Enjoying seeing you work your magic with these boards.

Far beyond my abilities, but sure enjoyable to watch, and hopefully learn.

Rep+


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would never know it wasn't a blackwidow chroma.


Thanks man, returned a nice corsair keyboard to make this one. totally worth it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Enjoying seeing you work your magic with these boards.
> 
> Far beyond my abilities, but sure enjoyable to watch, and hopefully learn.
> 
> Rep+


thanks man. glad you like it.









just finished soldeing all the leds, now to move onto wiring the scrl, num, and caps lock leds up to the microcontroller







and a few others.. heres some more pics. ill get some really nice ones eventually.


----------



## Menta

I bought this Keyboard a while back the cooler master masterkeys pro s, i would like to order some key caps what type os key sets os keys should o be looking for...is there any spec out there i would be ordering form ebay europe or amazon maybe ?

I don´t know what to buy







if any one with more experience on modding just point me in the right direction


----------



## Blaise170

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39616.0

https://m.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keycapsellers


----------



## cameron145

Basic functions written, caps scrl num now toggle the corresponding key since that area will have a lcd eventually, gaming mode test, very basic reactive typing example, and showing that the led brightness can still be adjusted through the synapse software. Still a lot more to do


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39616.0
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keycapsellers


----------



## skupples

Priorities.


100% on the keys, n a mouse from work!

JK... Mouse died


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Priorities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% on the keys, n a mouse from work!
> 
> JK... Mouse died


Work mice suck.

Had to replace my work mouse with a spare from home.
And they're still on Win XP.









But, I have a new Ducky TKL incoming.


----------



## Paradigm84

We're now in a place to try and make sure everyone who won an OCN KOTM will actually receive one.

*If you are yet to receive one*, please send me a PM with your username, the month you won, real name and shipping address, we will look to get these sent out ASAP.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> We're now in a place to try and make sure everyone who won an OCN KOTM will actually receive one.
> 
> *If you are yet to receive one*, please send me a PM with your username, the month you won, real name and shipping address, we will look to get these sent out ASAP.


Awesome, I think I am missing a few. I'll look back to figure out. Thanks


----------



## Blaise170

Will KOTM be back at some point?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Will KOTM be back at some point?


Maybe, depends if further prizing can ever be arranged.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Work mice suck.
> 
> Had to replace my work mouse with a spare from home.
> And they're still on Win XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have a new Ducky TKL incoming.


lol

i have razer stuff at work, it's about all its good for.

ooof. we got our final user off of XP 18 months ago, and are now @ 30% adoption for win10.


----------



## Blaise170

Can't stand Win10, I'll be staying on 8.1 until EOL.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Can't stand Win10, I'll be staying on 8.1 until EOL.


8.1 sucks for all the same reasons 10 sucks. I can understand sticking with 7, but why 8?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Can't stand Win10, I'll be staying on 8.1 until EOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 8.1 sucks for all the same reasons 10 sucks. I can understand sticking with 7, but why 8?
Click to expand...

You can still disable Updates in Windows 8(.1), that's the ONLY thing that keeps it from reaching Windows 10's level.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh and I forgot, I got this in for review:


----------



## sherlock

Do we have a verdict of Cherry MX Speed vs Red + O-ring?

I am considering upgrading to a K70 Rapid Fire vs buying 120 O-rings on Ebay for my Old K70 Red.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> 8.1 sucks for all the same reasons 10 sucks. I can understand sticking with 7, but why 8?


8 has performance improvements over 7 but when I upgraded to 10 there were notable problems with the experience for me. Notably the performance was horrible and you can't download individual files from OneDrive, only folders (if I want to watch a TV show I don't want to download all 50GB at once since it takes space). I also get buggered by the incessant upgrade to 10 messages which I had to disable. Privacy is much easier to keep with 8 over 10.


----------



## 98uk

Hi lads,

I'm buying a new board tomorrow. I considered many, but the Ducky boards seem to win in quality and features.

I'm undecided between the ducky shine 5 or the ducky one, both with cherry blues.

What are your thoughts? Is the shine 5 with the extra cash, does it offer any differences other than the rgb?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> I'm buying a new board tomorrow. I considered many, but the Ducky boards seem to win in quality and features.
> 
> I'm undecided between the ducky shine 5 or the ducky one, both with cherry blues.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Is the shine 5 with the extra cash, does it offer any differences other than the rgb?


Shine 5 has RGB and a different case. I'm personally not a fan of the coloured translucent case found on the ONE, but it's personal preference.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> I'm buying a new board tomorrow. I considered many, but the Ducky boards seem to win in quality and features.
> 
> I'm undecided between the ducky shine 5 or the ducky one, both with cherry blues.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Is the shine 5 with the extra cash, does it offer any differences other than the rgb?
> 
> 
> 
> Shine 5 has RGB and a different case. I'm personally not a fan of the coloured translucent case found on the ONE, but it's personal preference.
Click to expand...

I'm also not partial to the colored translucent case option, but Ducky does make a regular solid black case version of the One as well, which I ordered a few days ago from OCUK:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ducky-one-tkl-mechanical-keyboard-blue-led-blue-cherry-mx-switch-kb-198-dk.html

I have an older Ducky Shine 2 108-key board, and figured I'd like to add a TKL to the collection.

For *98uk*, CaseKing may be the better option to order a Ducky from, in Germany.
They are the parent company of OCUK, and also show a good stock of Ducky boards:

https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=ducky

UK, German layout available as well, at these suppliers.

From my experience with the Shine 2 board, I am a committed Ducky buyer.
The Shine 2 has worked flawlessly, and still looks new.

I went with the Ducky One, rather than the Shine 5, but not only for the cost savings.
I didn't want the rgb lighting, just the regular led, blue in this case.

The Ducky One is still made in Taiwan, as is the Shine 5, not in China as were the cheaper boards.
With Cherry MX switches, and double-shot ABS keycaps, plus the new slimmer case, I believe the Ducky One is a very good value.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'm also not partial to the colored translucent case option, but Ducky does make a regular solid black case version of the One as well, which I ordered a few days ago from OCUK:
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ducky-one-tkl-mechanical-keyboard-blue-led-blue-cherry-mx-switch-kb-198-dk.html
> 
> I have an older Ducky Shine 2 108-key board, and figured I'd like to add a TKL to the collection.
> 
> For *98uk*, CaseKing may be the better option to order a Ducky from, in Germany.
> They are the parent company of OCUK, and also show a good stock of Ducky boards:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=ducky
> 
> UK, German layout available as well, at these suppliers.
> 
> From my experience with the Shine 2 board, I am a committed Ducky buyer.
> The Shine 2 has worked flawlessly, and still looks new.
> 
> I went with the Ducky One, rather than the Shine 5, but not only for the cost savings.
> I didn't want the rgb lighting, just the regular led, blue in this case.
> 
> The Ducky One is still made in Taiwan, as is the Shine 5, not in China as were the cheaper boards.
> With Cherry MX switches, and double-shot ABS keycaps, plus the new slimmer case, I believe the Ducky One is a very good value.


Very good info thanks, i had only looked in uk assuming i couldn't get British layout from a German company.

If case king do UK layout, they sound ideal! Otherwise i was going to go amazon.co.uk

Edit: where did you see UK layout on CaseKing?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'm also not partial to the colored translucent case option, but Ducky does make a regular solid black case version of the One as well, which I ordered a few days ago from OCUK:
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ducky-one-tkl-mechanical-keyboard-blue-led-blue-cherry-mx-switch-kb-198-dk.html
> 
> I have an older Ducky Shine 2 108-key board, and figured I'd like to add a TKL to the collection.
> 
> For *98uk*, CaseKing may be the better option to order a Ducky from, in Germany.
> They are the parent company of OCUK, and also show a good stock of Ducky boards:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/search?sSearch=ducky
> 
> UK, German layout available as well, at these suppliers.
> 
> From my experience with the Shine 2 board, I am a committed Ducky buyer.
> The Shine 2 has worked flawlessly, and still looks new.
> 
> I went with the Ducky One, rather than the Shine 5, but not only for the cost savings.
> I didn't want the rgb lighting, just the regular led, blue in this case.
> 
> The Ducky One is still made in Taiwan, as is the Shine 5, not in China as were the cheaper boards.
> With Cherry MX switches, and double-shot ABS keycaps, plus the new slimmer case, I believe the Ducky One is a very good value.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good info thanks, i had only looked in uk assuming i couldn't get British layout from a German company.
> 
> If case king do UK layout, they sound ideal! Otherwise i was going to go amazon.co.uk
> 
> Edit: where did you see UK layout on CaseKing?
Click to expand...

Sorry about that, I should have worded it better.

I didn't know which layout you wanted, but I see that I mentioned that "UK, German layout available as well, at these suppliers."
I should have said UK layout from OCUK, and German layout from CaseKing.
Apparently, the Ducky boards sold at OCUK are UK layout, unless otherwise specified.
(In spite of the photos, which are always of ANSI layout boards.)

As for CaseKing, afaik, they are selling the German ISO layout Ducky boards, but I don't know if they have UK layout available there.
I have not purchased from CaseKing, only OCUK.

So for a UK layout, you may have to purchase from OCUK, or Amazon UK, whichever works best for you. Unless CaseKing sells the UK layout as well.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Sorry about that, I should have worded it better.
> 
> I didn't know which layout you wanted, but I see that I mentioned that "UK, German layout available as well, at these suppliers."
> I should have said UK layout from OCUK, and German layout from CaseKing.
> Apparently, the Ducky boards sold at OCUK are UK layout, unless otherwise specified.
> (In spite of the photos, which are always of ANSI layout boards.)
> 
> As for CaseKing, afaik, they are selling the German ISO layout Ducky boards, but I don't know if they have UK layout available there.
> I have not purchased from CaseKing, only OCUK.
> 
> So for a UK layout, you may have to purchase from OCUK, or Amazon UK, whichever works best for you. Unless CaseKing sells the UK layout as well.


Cool, thanks for the clarification. I think as you say CaseKing only do German layout, which I cannot use for the life of me. I have a German layout Logitech keyboard, but set to UK mode and it's such a nightmare trying to find the special chars









I think i'll order the Shine 5 from Amazon UK, it's only a tenner for shipping abroad which isn't half bad. Also, the cost difference between the Shine 5 and the Ducky One isn't so much.

Thanks!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the clarification. I think as you say CaseKing only do German layout, which I cannot use for the life of me. I have a German layout Logitech keyboard, but set to UK mode and it's such a nightmare trying to find the special chars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'll order the Shine 5 from Amazon UK, it's only a tenner for shipping abroad which isn't half bad. Also, the cost difference between the Shine 5 and the Ducky One isn't so much.
> 
> Thanks!


Excellent!









The Shine 5 should be a great board.
Not much of a price difference, and you've got a good shipping rate with Amazon UK.
I've not used a German layout, lol. Fortunately the UK layout is currently in good supply.

I'm looking forward to receiving mine this week, and I bet you are too.


----------



## TUFinside

I ordered 2 PBT Topre spacebars from Massdrop, shipping starts August 26th if i remember well.


----------



## HPE1000

Some progress on my quickfire rapid


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I ordered 2 PBT Topre spacebars from Massdrop, shipping starts August 26th if i remember well.


I just ordered a light grey one for my work HHKB (white) and a red, green and orange one for my home HHKB(dark grey). I've been waiting for this drop for quite a while.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just ordered a light grey one for my work HHKB (white) and a red, green and orange one for my home HHKB(dark grey). I've been waiting for this drop for quite a while.


2 dark grey for me, good surprise to see it happens, it will be even better than the first ones (a bit refined)


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Some progress on my quickfire rapid


Nice! I've got some Gat blacks to toss in mine until my RS78 ships. How was the desoldering?

Congrats on the KOTM win over on GH as well.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Nice! I've got some Gat blacks to toss in mine until my RS78 ships. How was the desoldering?
> 
> Congrats on the KOTM win over on GH as well.


Did you get the RS78 from massdrop?

Desoldering wasn't too bad because the PCB is one sided and you don't have to deal with the solder going all the way down the hole and becoming hard to heat up but still pretty annoying removing the factory solder. Had to bump the temp of my iron up really high to get it to melt. The pcb on these things is so flimsy but tbh I still prefer desoldering these over a dual layer pcb (when the lead free factory solder is used)

I didn't even know I won, thanks!


----------



## Slomo4shO

The left control key cap just broke on my K95. Apparently, Corsair doesn't provide/sell replacement caps. Anyone have any suggestions on where I can get a replacement cap?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Did you get the RS78 from massdrop?
> 
> Desoldering wasn't too bad because the PCB is one sided and you don't have to deal with the solder going all the way down the hole and becoming hard to heat up but still pretty annoying removing the factory solder. Had to bump the temp of my iron up really high to get it to melt. The pcb on these things is so flimsy but tbh I still prefer desoldering these over a dual layer pcb (when the lead free factory solder is used)
> 
> I didn't even know I won, thanks!


Yeah, I got in the drop.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The left control key cap just broke on my K95. Apparently, Corsair doesn't provide/sell replacement caps. Anyone have any suggestions on where I can get a replacement cap?


Problem with Corsair is that they use a non-standard bottom row. So, unless you're fine with with gaps around the key, or somehow find an R1 1.5 Ctrl keycap, you're out of luck.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Problem with Corsair is that they use a non-standard bottom row.


Indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> So, unless you're fine with with gaps around the key, or somehow find an R1 1.5 Ctrl keycap, you're out of luck.


I suppose I can get a custom keycap made:

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/custom-art-cherry-mx-keycaps.html

Alternative is buying a new keyboard


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can get a custom keycap made:
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/custom-art-cherry-mx-keycaps.html
> 
> Alternative is buying a new keyboard


That's an option, cheaper than I thought they were even.

They have a custom backlit option too if you wanted to keep the backlighting.
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/custom-backlight-compatible-keycap-for-backlit-keyboard.html

Or you could just get a blank one, which is a bit cheaper.
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/row-1-size-1x1.5-cherry-mx-keycap-r1-1x1.5.html


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone show me where I can get a set of the highest quality keycaps for my poker 3? I have the white LED version so I would need something that shines through. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can anyone show me where I can get a set of the highest quality keycaps for my poker 3? I have the white LED version so I would need something that shines through. Thanks in advanced!


If I'm not mistaken the Poker 3 already uses backlit PBT keycaps, that's about as high quality as backlit keycaps go.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the Poker 3 already uses backlit PBT keycaps, that's about as high quality as backlit keycaps go.


I just want some double shots or something with some variety. I have the white version of the keyboard and I would love to also have some blue in it.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the Poker 3 already uses backlit PBT keycaps, that's about as high quality as backlit keycaps go.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want some double shots or something with some variety. I have the white version of the keyboard and I would love to also have some blue in it.
Click to expand...

double-shot and shine-through are not synonymous, unless you are talking PBT and POM, which I believe your keyboard comes with stock.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> double-shot and shine-through are not synonymous, unless you are talking PBT and POM, which I believe your keyboard comes with stock.


Yeah, I dont know anything about this stuff.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just want some double shots or something with some variety. I have the white version of the keyboard and I would love to also have some blue in it.


Like these:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/108-key-PBT-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlit-Keycaps-For-Cherry-Keycool-NOPPOO-Ducky-PLU-Filco-MX/32672953212.html

Or:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/104-keys-PBT-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlight-Backlit-Gradient-Blue-Keycaps-Key-Cap-for-Mechanical-gaming/32688370209.html


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Like these:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/108-key-PBT-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlit-Keycaps-For-Cherry-Keycool-NOPPOO-Ducky-PLU-Filco-MX/32672953212.html
> 
> Or:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/104-keys-PBT-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlight-Backlit-Gradient-Blue-Keycaps-Key-Cap-for-Mechanical-gaming/32688370209.html


Yes something like the first link but for 60% keyboard so I can pay a little less.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Yes something like the first link but for 60% keyboard so I can pay a little less.


Keycap sets are almost never sold that way, you just have to buy the whole set unfortunately. And the ones I linked are pretty cheap regardless.

Edit: But if you're really on a tight budget, you could get a 37key set and keep the rest of your cutrent white caps.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cherry-MX-Keycaps-Backlight-PBT-37-keys-plus-ESC-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlight-Backlit-Keycap-for/32694409071.html


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Keycap sets are almost never sold that way, you just have to buy the whole set unfortunately. And the ones I linked are pretty cheap regardless.
> 
> Edit: But if you're really on a tight budget, you could get a 37key set and keep the rest of your cutrent white caps.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cherry-MX-Keycaps-Backlight-PBT-37-keys-plus-ESC-Double-shot-Translucidus-Backlight-Backlit-Keycap-for/32694409071.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for all your help! +rep


----------



## Ragsters

This is exactly what I was looking for but for Poker 3. Will the Poker 2 version be the same?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PBT-keycap-OEM-height-Mechanical-keyboard-cherry-mx-switch-use-IKBC-PURE-PRO-keycaps-KBT-POKER/32225622048.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.121.WojRql&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_405_404_407_10058_10040,searchweb201603_1&btsid=b0bb29f1-abe8-4bcb-9daa-fb043f2b32df


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for but for Poker 3. Will the Poker 2 version be the same?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PBT-keycap-OEM-height-Mechanical-keyboard-cherry-mx-switch-use-IKBC-PURE-PRO-keycaps-KBT-POKER/32225622048.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.121.WojRql&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10055_10049_10017_405_404_407_10058_10040,searchweb201603_1&btsid=b0bb29f1-abe8-4bcb-9daa-fb043f2b32df


They're the same, but those don't allow for backlighting. If you're okay with regular keycaps there are plenty of options.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're the same, but those don't allow for backlighting. If you're okay with regular keycaps there are plenty of options.


The main difference for me is the writing on the caps so I know what they do when pressed with the fn key.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> The main difference for me is the writing on the caps so I know what they do when pressed with the fn key.


I'm not entirely sure whether the poker 2 has the same function layer as the poker 3, you might want to check that first.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure whether the poker 2 has the same function layer as the poker 3, you might want to check that first.


It doesn't. @Ragsters if you're looking for something that's got the Fn layer printed on the caps, the only ones that I know of are the original Pok3r caps (in grey and white). You'd be hard-pressed to find another set like them.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Just restoring my Atari Millipede upright arcade cabinet and thought I'd show you a different kind of Cherry switch from 1982:


----------



## Blaise170

Interesting switches that one. Never seen those before.


----------



## cameron145

Keyboard is working great, these greens are so nice.

Been busy lately but got the application to almost where i want it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> 8 has performance improvements over 7 but when I upgraded to 10 there were notable problems with the experience for me. Notably the performance was horrible and you can't download individual files from OneDrive, only folders (if I want to watch a TV show I don't want to download all 50GB at once since it takes space). I also get buggered by the incessant upgrade to 10 messages which I had to disable. Privacy is much easier to keep with 8 over 10.


you need to load into "classic mode" 365 to pull individual files now. it's annoying. We're absorbing 3x companies built inside of 365 right now, and just wow it's a poorly designed system. all of it. all of sharepoint, i dare say.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you need to load into "classic mode" 365 to pull individual files now. it's annoying. We're absorbing 3x companies built inside of 365 right now, and just wow it's a poorly designed system. all of it. all of sharepoint, i dare say.


Even though I have a Sharepoint, I'm referring to the built in consumer OneDrive. I get 1TB free through my business account but you have so many limitations that I just buy consumer.


----------



## paulclift

Just ordered the STRAFE MX Red. Looking forward to it.

I wouldn't mind a mechnical keyboard for work (software developer) but not sure if rest of office would put up with mechanical keyboard noises.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulclift*
> 
> Just ordered the STRAFE MX Red. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a mechanical keyboard for work (software developer) but not sure if rest of office would put up with mechanical keyboard noises.


There are a few mechanical switches that are fairly quiet.

First of all you can use rubber o-rings to quiet down regular Cherry MX switches. But this will only make the down stroke quieter, not the upstroke. Blue and Green switches will retain their click too.

Then there are switches that are build to be quieter with damping on both the down- and upstroke. Like the Cherry MX Silent(Which is also available on the Strafe) and Matias(Alps) Quiet Click and Quiet Linear switches.


----------



## paulclift

Thanks.

May see if I can find somewhere with MX Silent in store to see how effective it is.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

could always get another Cherry MX Red keyboard and put sound dampeners on the keycaps and just use that.


----------



## ChaosAD

When is Ducky One TKL RGB going to hit the market in EU? I really want to go TKL after my Ducky Shine. I aslo saw the CM Masterkeys Pro S. What do you think about it? Are these almost the same regarding quality?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> When is Ducky One TKL RGB going to hit the market in EU? I really want to go TKL after my Ducky Shine. I aslo saw the CM Masterkeys Pro S. What do you think about it? Are these almost the same regarding quality?


I haven't used a CM board, but the Ducky's I've had have all been Taiwan-made, excellent quality keyboards.

I just purchased a UK-layout, Ducky TKL from OCUK.
It isn't RGB though, but I'm happy with the blue leds on this one.
My other Ducky Shine board is the full key layout, it was nice to get a TKL this time, much more compact, but still has the arrow keys.


----------



## c0dy

Received my Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire on Tuesday after my Steelseries 6gv2 caused me some trouble. First it had a lot of issues with typing o and c by itself, which I could fix but then all of a sudden the n and c Keycaps kinda broke off. And what should I say. The K70 is amazing. Still getting used to it, but I love everything about it so far.














My 6gv2 will probably wander off to one of my friends for spare parts/keycaps.


----------



## rapkct

Ducky One LED with MX Reds. The keycaps (which are made in Taiwan) cost like $25.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> Ducky One LED with MX Reds. The keycaps (which are made in Taiwan) cost like $25.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!

Do the keys block off the led lighting?


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Do the keys block off the led lighting?


They do, but it depends on my mood if I feel like it I'll switch back to the stock keys.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapkct*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Do the keys block off the led lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> They do, but it depends on my mood if I feel like it I'll switch back to the stock keys.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's hard to find a decent led-friendly keyset, other than the stock Ducky keys that are often out of stock at retailers.

There are some alternatives out of China, but I haven't seen any that compare to the Ducky keys.

As for regular non-translucent keys, tons out there, your custom keyset does look good.


----------



## paulclift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> could always get another Cherry MX Red keyboard and put sound dampeners on the keycaps and just use that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There are a few mechanical switches that are fairly quiet.
> 
> First of all you can use rubber o-rings to quiet down regular Cherry MX switches. But this will only make the down stroke quieter, not the upstroke. Blue and Green switches will retain their click too.
> 
> Then there are switches that are build to be quieter with damping on both the down- and upstroke. Like the Cherry MX Silent(Which is also available on the Strafe) and Matias(Alps) Quiet Click and Quiet Linear switches.


This keyboard was quieter than I thought, so going to get another one for work.

Really love the fact its not too over blown with media switches and other stuff I don't tend to use.


----------



## rapkct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, it's hard to find a decent led-friendly keyset, other than the stock Ducky keys that are often out of stock at retailers.
> 
> There are some alternatives out of China, but I haven't seen any that compare to the Ducky keys.
> 
> As for regular non-translucent keys, tons out there, your custom keyset does look good.


Thanks. I don't really see the point of trying to gun for something by GMK and so on since postage from EU/USA alone will cost like a bomb. I was thinking of importing Dolch-like keycaps from Aliexpress, but when the shop I went to had those, I got them along with the One.


----------



## HZCH

Just a little hijacking to show you the layout I've got from MaxKeyboards two months ago. Simple ninja ABS keycaps, swiss layout. This is a potatoe pic (don't have any useful camera for that) but these shades of blue and white are nice on the soft gray matter of the CMStorm TKL v2...


----------



## 98uk

Hey guys, does anyone know if there are any significant changes between the Ducky One and Ducky Shine 5, other than the RGB?

I was going to buy the Shine 5, but had to go abroad for a bit and now starting to wonder if perhaps the One is better value.

I'm moving from an original Filco Majestouch and i'm worried that the Ducky One may be of a lower quality


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know if there are any significant changes between the Ducky One and Ducky Shine 5, other than the RGB?
> 
> I was going to buy the Shine 5, but had to go abroad for a bit and now starting to wonder if perhaps the One is better value.
> 
> I'm moving from an original Filco Majestouch and i'm worried that the Ducky One may be of a lower quality


That exact question was answered a page or two ago. Can't remember exactly what the answer was, though.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That exact question was answered a page or two ago. Can't remember exactly what the answer was, though.


Actually in the end, the price kinda determined it. The Shine 5 was a good £40/$52 more so I just grabbed the Ducky One!


----------



## confed

Man, I just want my 2 orders to come through. Still got about 2-6 weeks left until I receive both, and that of course is only if there are no delays moving forward. My wife is finally coming around on the hobby. Since she works from home I got her a keyboard with cherry red switches about 2.5 years ago and she loves it. She has already made me buy her a set of keycaps and is currently trying to get me to pick her up a newer, brighter one. Right now it's a blue to pink gradient. She is looking for something brighter like the Miami set or the Sunset ones. Her request is the KC71 RGB Bluetooth so she can use it in the living room. This will be my first use of gaterons and I went with the greens. Anxious to test them out and then I'll have the TADA68 with gateron yellows.

Did anyone jump in on the newest WhiteFox listing on Massdrop today? If it wasn't for the 2 I am waiting on, I probably would have had the $ to shoot for a WhiteFox with Zealios.


----------



## Blaise170

Ha tell me about it. I just cancelled a Massdrop order of my own. Ordered two Tai Hao keysets that were supposed to be delivered a week ago but Tai Hao is behind and hasn't even sent them out yet.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Did anyone jump in on the newest WhiteFox listing on Massdrop today? If it wasn't for the 2 I am waiting on, I probably would have had the $ to shoot for a WhiteFox with Zealios.


Yep, I jumped on another GB for this Keyboard







.

The kids want it as well, so they now will get one Aria and one True Fox coming their way.


----------



## mr squishy

I've got boards from opposite ends of the size spectrum


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I still want one of those plancks, but I don't think I have the time to assemble one


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I still want one of those plancks, but I don't think I have the time to assemble one


It's pretty easy as long as you are careful and take your time.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I still want one of those plancks, but I don't think I have the time to assemble one


The great thing about building your own board is that if it's not the only one you've got (and IMO, a Planck shouldn't be), you can take however long you need to. A weekend, couple weeks, up into months. They're not particularly time-sensitive projects, y'know?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I still want one of those plancks, but I don't think I have the time to assemble one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about building your own board is that if it's not the only one you've got (and IMO, a Planck shouldn't be), you can take however long you need to. A weekend, couple weeks, up into months. They're not particularly time-sensitive projects, y'know?
Click to expand...

true. maybe when it's dropped again.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> true. maybe when it's dropped again.


I actually didn't even get mine in the drop. I got the plate from olkb.com and everything else I needed from other sources. Granted, I also just picked up a pcb, but other parts will be in stock soon according to Jack.


----------



## Iceman2733

Wondering if u guys might give me a little info. I have a corsair k65 with the new speed switches. Is it true the corsair boards take special keycaps? I am not sure why they wouldn't take Mx stem
Key caps but want to make sure. Also if anyone would point me in the direction of some clear keycaps would be great also. Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Wondering if u guys might give me a little info. I have a corsair k65 with the new speed switches. Is it true the corsair boards take special keycaps? I am not sure why they wouldn't take Mx stem
> Key caps but want to make sure. Also if anyone would point me in the direction of some clear keycaps would be great also. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Special keycaps meaning the bottow row is non-standard. I think maxkeyboards has sets that will work for you though.


----------



## 98uk

So... cancelled my Ducky One order with Amazon today. Was going to ship very slowly and I actually got the chance to try one out with MX browns. I was quite disappointed by the quality of the plastics used and I noticed that the keys were beginning to wear and "shine", which wasn't particularly impressive given that it wasn't an old board.

I went ahead and got a new Filco Majestouch 2 from Keyboard Co. I was always very happy with their quality and the issue that killed my original Majestouch was fixed in the 2nd iteration.

Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## TUFinside

Massdrop for PBT Topre spacebars has ended, Shipping starts August 26th, all PBT keyboard keys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So... cancelled my Ducky One order with Amazon today. Was going to ship very slowly and I actually got the chance to try one out with MX browns. I was quite disappointed by the quality of the plastics used and I noticed that the keys were beginning to wear and "shine", which wasn't particularly impressive given that it wasn't an old board.
> 
> I went ahead and got a new Filco Majestouch 2 from Keyboard Co. I was always very happy with their quality and the issue that killed my original Majestouch was fixed in the 2nd iteration.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it!


What issue did your first one have?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What issue did your first one have?


Issues with the solder degrading and traces breaking. I got some resoldered and new traces done which fixed it, but new keys keep failing. Board was bought in 2010.

I believe this was fixed by the Majestouch 2:

_Majestouch 2 is the newer version which has an uprated PCB, It is a more resiliant material which is better suited to use in keyboards as a keyboard PCB needs to handle the extra physical stresses of being typed on. The solder pads go right through the holes for instance. Also it is more heat resistant allowing for better intitial soldering. There is little difference in feel and performance really although longevity and reliability should improve_


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Issues with the solder degrading and traces breaking. I got some resoldered and new traces done which fixed it, but new keys keep failing. Board was bought in 2010.
> 
> I believe this was fixed by the Majestouch 2:
> 
> _Majestouch 2 is the newer version which has an uprated PCB, It is a more resiliant material which is better suited to use in keyboards as a keyboard PCB needs to handle the extra physical stresses of being typed on. The solder pads go right through the holes for instance. Also it is more heat resistant allowing for better intitial soldering. There is little difference in feel and performance really although longevity and reliability should improve_


Ah ok, my Filco Majestouch-2 had issues with some keys registering intermittently, but that was after like 4 years of playing FPS games and spamming WASD and Shift.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah ok, my Filco Majestouch-2 had issues with some keys registering intermittently, but that was after like 4 years of playing FPS games and spamming WASD and Shift.


Haha, yeah, i'm fairly sure that's what is killing my original... but it's not so bad, it lasted 4 years.

The 'W' and 'A' key went, which we repaired fine... but not left shift is going. I suspect the relatively heavy usage has caused it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Haha, yeah, i'm fairly sure that's what is killing my original... but it's not so bad, it lasted 4 years.
> 
> The 'W' and 'A' key went, which we repaired fine... but not left shift is going. I suspect the relatively heavy usage has caused it.


I've been meaning to repair mine, but I keep putting it off as I already have two working keyboards.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been meaning to repair mine, but I keep putting it off as I already have two working keyboards.


Ha, I got artikbot to do mine. He had a solder kit and knowledge... I had nothing









But he's moved away from the UK now


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've been meaning to repair mine, but I keep putting it off as I already have two working keyboards.


Sounds like me and my g710+ that I keep meaning to repair, and swap out to a combination of MX Blue and Green switches...


----------



## Xaero252

I just bought he barebones CM Novatouch TKL to steal the stems from, and for a backup topre PCB. Should be neat. Means I can finally play with keycaps again, though I'll be kind of limited still. I'm also going to try and build a USB 3.0 version of the board that came in the aluminum case I have on my Topre. Hopefully with a Type C connector where the Mini-USB is now. Should be pretty neat.

I also realize that I could fit a fairly sizable LiPo battery pack inside this case and make this a Bluetooth USB-hub with charging but I don't fancy the latency of wireless, even though it would be extremely pleasing aesthetically.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Massdrop for PBT Topre spacebars has ended, Shipping starts August 26th, all PBT keyboard keys


Yessss....my body is ready.


----------



## Blaise170

I don't normally care much for MX but have you all seen these artisan keycaps? They look gorgeous. http://dro.ps/b/RxgQM8i


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't normally care much for MX but have you all seen these artisan keycaps? They look gorgeous. http://dro.ps/b/RxgQM8i


That price is a joke though, like most "Artisan" keycaps.

Wouldn't cost much more to make your own silicon mold and cast them yourself.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't normally care much for MX but have you all seen these artisan keycaps? They look gorgeous. http://dro.ps/b/RxgQM8i


Yeah, they're absolutely gorgeous. I'd get at least a couple of them if they were closer to Cherry profile and I wasn't entirely out of money.









Unrelated, I got my hands on a couple of Razer's switches from @mr squishy and put them in some Cherry bottoms with Gat tops. I gotta say, these are the crispiest MX-compatible switches I've ever felt. Sharp click, _really_ tactile. I was a little surprised. After this (and putting a bunch of good Blue stems in the Razer housings), I've come to the conclusion that the inconsistencies in Razer's switches likely originate from the Kailh housings. I'll upload some pictures of the switches when I find a spare plate to put them in.


----------



## HPE1000

TBH the complaint about the cost of artisan keycaps not in aftermarket is a bit ridiculous. These people put all the work into the design, then invest in all of the materials needed to make a flawless product, stock all of the different resins, have to come up with colorways and designs, ship everything out, etc. I haven't made an artisan myself but it is a lot more work than most would assume. Is it highly profitable after you have made a good design and have all of your equipment set up? Sure. But it isn't some walk in the park by any means. This takes up a lot of space as well I am sure. Prototyping is also a thing, and is very time consuming... Even if the materials don't cost a lot, the time spent running all of that is worth something.

Jelly keys seems to be running more like a company though, it isn't a 1 man shop, so there are additional costs there, and they have a lot of overhead I would assume now. I thought something like half of their massdrop spacebars were defective so they had to double production for that or something, I didn't follow the thread or anything though.

Those caps don't look as nice as the initial renders they showed not too long ago, so I am not really interested. I think they really simplified the design. Oh well


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> TBH the complaint about the cost of artisan keycaps not in aftermarket is a bit ridiculous. These people put all the work into the design, then invest in all of the materials needed to make a flawless product, stock all of the different resins, have to come up with colorways and designs, ship everything out, etc. I haven't made an artisan myself but it is a lot more work than most would assume. Is it highly profitable after you have made a good design and have all of your equipment set up? Sure. But it isn't some walk in the park by any means. This takes up a lot of space as well I am sure. Prototyping is also a thing, and is very time consuming... Even if the materials don't cost a lot, the time spent running all of that is worth something.
> 
> Jelly keys seems to be running more like a company though, it isn't a 1 man shop, so there are additional costs there, and they have a lot of overhead I would assume now. I thought something like half of their massdrop spacebars were defective so they had to double production for that or something, I didn't follow the thread or anything though.
> 
> Those caps don't look as nice as the initial renders they showed not too long ago, so I am not really interested. I think they really simplified the design. Oh well


Well, the initial cost of the silicon mold is a bit pricey, after that its a nearly insignificant amount of resin per keycap (and in the case of the ones mentioned above, some tin foil thrown in the blender).

I'm not bashing real Artisan keycaps (the sculpted ones etc.), but the ones mentioned above and that $60 or something spacebar that was on massdrop not long ago are just stupidly overpriced, and require next to no skill or originality to make.

Edit: here it is, unsurprisingly by the same jokers that make the other keycaps. literally just a black spacebar with their logo, some dust spilled on it, then clear-coted.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/jelly-keys-spacebar

Maybe I should get some blank keycaps, drag em trough the dirt and charge a $100 for them. Damn I'm brilliant.


----------



## PCSarge

well my KC60 v2 came in from massdrop today. my ducky shine 3 is packed in its box. app nice and cozy like. the amount of desk space i got back by buying a 60% cause i never use F keys or numpad much is all well worth it.

P.S if you ever get one off massdrop. expect a 2 month wait time because the company actually assebles them for you before shipping, unlike most 60% boards that come as unassembled kits


----------



## Blaise170

Regardless of assembled or not, it usually takes 2-3 months for basically any item.


----------



## timerwin63

Yeah, definitely expect a wait on things from MD.


----------



## Mega Man

I never had that issue on anything I ordered from there


----------



## robbo2

Found this today. Not sure what switches but definitely mechanical.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Found this today. Not sure what switches but definitely mechanical.


Probably white Alps if this link is anything to go by. Hard to say for sure without seeing a switch, though.


----------



## costilletas

It's got Alps indeed


----------



## Blaise170

It's made by Forward so it's almost definitely Forward's switches. Older Forward switches are simplified Alps (SKBM/SKBL series) and the currently sold Forward switches are SKBM White, also called ***ka or Fuhua.


----------



## pez

Guess my KC60 is part of the second shipment







. No updates here yet







.


----------



## 98uk

I'm still waiting on my filco to come too.

I saw it left the UK on the 28th, but nothing after that...


----------



## 98uk

My Majestouch 2 arrived!

I'm glad I went this route in the end, I realised I don't really need backlights, let alone however many millions of RGB colouring.

The majestouch 2 feels surprisingly different to the original. It feels more solid and you tend to notice that on the larger keys, especially the space bar and enter. Not sure if they changed something in the design of those between the different iterations?


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm looking for a keyboard that matches this: TKL, MX Reds, dedicated volume keys, and a PS/2 adapter. Found a few that satisfy 3/4, but none that have all 4. Any suggestions?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm looking for a keyboard that matches this: TKL, MX Reds, dedicated volume keys, and a PS/2 adapter. Found a few that satisfy 3/4, but none that have all 4. Any suggestions?


Only one that comes to mind is the Corsair K65 which has dedicated volume keys. As for PS/2, well, you can always get a USB to PS/2 adapter though I don't know if the volume keys would work with that....


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> My Majestouch 2 arrived!
> 
> I'm glad I went this route in the end, I realised I don't really need backlights, let alone however many millions of RGB colouring.


Good, I hope you get many years of enjoyment with this FINE keyboard. Good to also recognize another upstanding individual NOT wanting garish, idiot RGB lights installed onto their keyboards.

I'm from the OLD school, if you want lights install a Xmas Tree and enjoy them BUT when using a serious keyboard, enjoy the key usage instead of wanting lame 'Vegas Styled' lights blaring into your face.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Only one that comes to mind is the Corsair K65 which has dedicated volume keys. As for PS/2, well, you can always get a USB to PS/2 adapter though I don't know if the volume keys would work with that....


Thanks for the suggestion. I guess if that's not possible then I would consider PS/2 to be more important than volume keys.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I guess if that's not possible then I would consider PS/2 to be more important than volume keys.


IF volume keys are of secondary importance, then yeah, the K65 would do nicely with a USB to PS/2 adapter.....I think. I'm not 100% sure if the LED would light up as I've never used a LED KB via PS/2 port. I do recall using a non-LED Ducky KB + USB->PS/2 adapter and it worked.....hence, my uncertainty about the LED part. Do wait for others to reply, also if PS/2 connection is more important, then that opens up a world of other TKL possibilities. Oh yeah, the K65 might just work normally, that is with full function, via PS/2 port, not sure, wait for actual users of the K65 to confirm or debunk.


----------



## KickAssCop

On my 710+ the space bar is fubared. It keeps popping out and sometimes does not respond. The damn thing is only 2 months old. I am asking for a replacement


----------



## Blaise170

Nothing wrong with RGB. I have my fair share of vintage keyboards but I also have an RGB board. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So it looks like I may very well bite the bullet on a planck keyboard with matias clicks.

Although I've noticed that only the Revision 2 PCB is in stock, and I haven't really had experience with programming chips in DFU mode, I guess it would be something to learn but I'm wondering if I even should. Anything worth noting if I do go that route?

stupid question but I thought I'd ask


----------



## Mega Man

I far prefer back light vs non. I play in dark rooms and want to see what I am pressing some times

Has nothing to do with Christmas trees. Had to do with function


----------



## daunow

What are the chances of a keyboard coming back after dropping a cup of soda on it? anyway to fix it?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> What are the chances of a keyboard coming back after dropping a cup of soda on it? anyway to fix it?





http://imgur.com/9sHx7


Check that link out ^

Just got my Corsair K70 (MX Browns) yesterday, so far I am loving mechanical after coming from a 5 year old rubber dome keyboard!

Have noticed that my typing accuracy and speed have increased after less than 48 hours, truely loving it!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

and before you know it, you'll have several keyboards!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> What are the chances of a keyboard coming back after dropping a cup of soda on it? anyway to fix it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> I removed all the keycaps, and propped it up on a box fan.


Mine still works after dumping a half cup of coffee in it









EDIT: You know, I would blame autocorrect for that typo, but desktop doesn't have that "feature"...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> and before you know it, you'll have several keyboards!


Are you happier now? I know you aint happy because i still dont have an SSD.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> and before you know it, you'll have several keyboards!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happier now? I know you aint happy because i still dont have an SSD.
Click to expand...

well when you can get a 128GB SSD for boot cheap now...









Also pix or it didn't happen


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9sHx7
> 
> 
> Check that link out ^
> 
> Just got my Corsair K70 (MX Browns) yesterday, so far I am loving mechanical after coming from a 5 year old rubber dome keyboard!
> 
> Have noticed that my typing accuracy and speed have increased after less than 48 hours, truely loving it!


- Unplug your keyboard IMMEDIATELY!
- Clean up the main mess
- Let it dry

Well I did the first three immediately and now there has been 2-3 days since it has become "dead", I think it's gonna stay dead.

Not really digging this quickfire cm, the key font looks hideous, the numpad + arrow keys mixed that I though was gonna be a cool Idea ends up hindering me more than I would like, the media keys are annoying to use, the FN lock is annoying because whenever you try to volume down or up, you will active it.

at least I got it for $58, I guess.

By the way, thanks a lot for the link, bookmarked it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Mine still works after dumping a half cup of copy in it


Wouldn't hurt to try this, I guess. thanks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> - Unplug your keyboard IMMEDIATELY!
> - Clean up the main mess
> - Let it dry
> 
> Well I did the first three immediately and now there has been 2-3 days since it has become "dead", I think it's gonna stay dead.
> 
> Not really digging this quickfire cm, the key font looks hideous, the numpad + arrow keys mixed that I though was gonna be a cool Idea ends up hindering me more than I would like, the media keys are annoying to use, the FN lock is annoying because whenever you try to volume down or up, you will active it.
> 
> at least I got it for $58, I guess.
> 
> By the way, thanks a lot for the link, bookmarked it.
> Wouldn't hurt to try this, I guess. thanks.


So the FN key sticks whenever you press it?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So the FN key sticks whenever you press it?


No, basically whenever I have to hold it down for a few, and it happens a lot with the media keys, specially the volume.


----------



## HongKong

I finally got a chance to try out some mechanical keyboard. I tried the Razer black widow ultimate with Kailh green switches, the Logitech G910 Orion Spark with Romer G switches, and a Corsair key part which I believe was the K70 with red switches.

The key travel on Logitech with the Romer G felt gritty. The MX red on the corsair felt pretty nice, but for just typing the Razer felt the best. My question is, are the MX brown switches similar to those Kailh switches, or are they gritty like the Logitech?


----------



## Mega Man

Imo each switch is different. You have to try them to know how you like it


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HongKong*
> 
> I finally got a chance to try out some mechanical keyboard. I tried the Razer black widow ultimate with Kailh green switches, the Logitech G910 Orion Spark with Romer G switches, and a Corsair key part which I believe was the K70 with red switches.
> 
> The key travel on Logitech with the Romer G felt gritty. The MX red on the corsair felt pretty nice, but for just typing the Razer felt the best. My question is, are the MX brown switches similar to those Kailh switches, or are they gritty like the Logitech?


From the couple short testing sessions I've had with them, I can say I'm personally not very fond of Romer G switches either.

Cherry MX reds are linear switches, so they inherently have little friction, thus feel pretty smooth. But lack any kind of feedback other than bottoming out, not really preferable for typing. There are also Cherry MX blacks if you prefer a heavier linear switch.

I assume you mean the Razer green switch manufactured by Kailh, as there's no such thing as a Kailh green. Those are Cherry MX blue copies, they're a clicky switch, so they have both audible and a small bump for feedback, typically preferable for typing.

Cherry MX browns just use a bump for feedback and can feel a little scratchy, but not as much as the Romer G's imo. There are MX clears if you prefer a heavier tactile switch.

Alternatively there are Gateron switches, which are generally considered to be smoother than their Cherry MX counterparts. And a custom version of the Gaterons are Purple Zealios, which are pretty much the bees knees when it comes to Cherry MX style swicthes.

And if you're willing to try entirely different switches, there's also Topre and Alps.

Topre use both rubber domes and springs in their switches, and are allegedly pretty satisfying to type on.

Alps use a more conventional mechanical design, the only new ones are being sold by Matias and ***ka. Matias has the Quiet Click and the Click. The quiet click being a quiet tactile(bump) switch with dampening for both the up and down stroke. They're more tactile and smoother than Cherry MX browns and clears but a tad mushy due to the dampening. The Click is a clicky switch(who would've guessed







) And is both louder and heavier than Cherry MX blues.

Edit:
But like Mega Man said, you should try some more to really get a feel for what you like.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well when you can get a 128GB SSD for boot cheap now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pix or it didn't happen





http://imgur.com/4oi4z1Y


Happy?


----------



## daunow

Yeah, I don't think I can get used to this keyboard numpad/arrow switch on/off thing.

Hoping for a deal in 2-1 week from corsair or Logitech to try one of theirs.


----------



## xlastshotx

Just got one of these, damn it's awesome. Moving from an IBM Model M, old tech to really new tech.


----------



## Mega Man

glad you like it


----------



## JKuhn

Only 273 unread posts?

I just picked up an Asus Strix Tactic Pro (MX Blue) to replace the 2014 Blackwidow.

Now to get used to a new keyboard. At least now I don't have to worry about keys not working, keys sticking, and keys double, triple or even quadruple-registering (with regedit debouncing at 50ms).

The orange backlighting is not great, but it's not as bad as I expected. At some point I'll probably switch them out for something else (probably blue with RDFG and Z something different).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Huh, that Asus keyboard looks potentially tempting.... But it doesn't have that same appeal to me as my G710+ that's still "dead" since I haven't fixed the z and x keys yet because I haven't acquired a soldering iron and the MX Blue and Green switches I was going to swap in.


----------



## JKuhn

Overall it seems to be a nice board, but I already hate being unable to re-assign keys. I use my rig for work (office use), and I'd like to change PRT SCR to print (ctrl + p), PAUSE to Escape (for easy reach from the numerical keys), etc. That's one thing I liked about the old Blackwidow.

Also, the keys seem to be a bit higher off the table.


----------



## daunow

Thoughts?
http://www.wooting.nl/


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Thoughts?
> http://www.wooting.nl/


I've seen and been interested in the Wooting for a while now. I believe they had one at Computex? I heard it was a little weird to use, though, because the actuation was still at 2mm down the key press, so you had to do all your "analog" motion in the bottom 2mm. Still, it looks like a very promising piece of tech and I hope they can get its drawback smoothed out. I've been thinking about ho someone needs to set up a system like this using slide pots for a while now, but I hadn't seen one anywhere. I think this is as close as we'll get.


----------



## TFL Replica

I wouldn't mind having analog input on the WASD keys, but don't really think the rest of the keyboard needs it.


----------



## ErrorFile

Analog keyboard would be nice, but it should be 60 % instead of TKL.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Analog keyboard would be nice, but it should be 60 % instead of TKL.


IMO 60% is inherently flawed (arrow keys). If we're talking ideal, the board would have to be 65%. You keep the compact design and gain a surprisingly ridiculous amount of usability. I can barely even look at my two Pok3rs anymore.

Pictured: 65% boards for reference. My WhiteFox and my Smart68. The Smart (the bottom line) is the greatest keyboard I've ever used.


----------



## ErrorFile

Okay then, 65% is okay.







I personally haven't had any problems with 60 %, not even while gaming. Required a bit of layer programming to get it right, but it's good.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wouldn't mind having analog input on the WASD keys, but don't really think the rest of the keyboard needs it.


Might be able to disabled it via the API?
don't really know much about coding, but I can see this being possible.


----------



## Blaise170

My KBP V60 had an arrow key mode that transformed the right cluster (shift, ctrl, meta, menu) into arrow keys that was very usable but it was just too small for my liking.


----------



## Xaero252

So I just underwent probably the most painful keyboard surgery I've ever done.

I own two Topre Realforce 87u keyboards (one was sent for free from Topre as a replacement for the other which was malfunctioning at the time, I've since been able to repair the malfunctioning board)
And I've been kind of bothered recently that there are basically no keycaps available for Topre boards beyond plain keycaps and a few novelty caps here and there. Enter the massdrop special for the Novatouch TKL Barebones.

First thing, some superficial information that people might actually care about:
1.) The Novatouch TKL board is NOT physically compatible layout wise with the 87u board. The nagivation set is about 5mm closer to the main keyset. You CANNOT use these interchangably.
2.) The stems on a Novatouch are ALL purple, standard Topre stems. The 87u generally has 2 outlying stems that are slightly different. One on left CTRL which is VERY NARROW and the other on Scroll Lock, which is slightly narrower than a standard Topre stem. These two stems are BLACK and both of them are DIFFERENT from one another.
3.) The spacebar spacing on the Novatouch TKL is NOT the same as the 87u. This is probably going to be problematic for me in the future, but I have some ideas in mind on how to approach it.
4.) The "big keys" are best approached by switching the entire housing rather than just the stem components.
So, last night I started with a Novatouch TKL with no keycaps, and my beloved 87u. I removed all the stems from both boards, and grabbed a round and flat file and cleaned everything. For the two stray stems that aren't standard I approached things two ways, on the Scroll Lock there was NO REASON for the stem to not be standard other than the housing being slightly narrow. I used the round file to widen the opening on the housing slightly (less than 1mm) and the standard Topre stem fit perfect.
For the left contol key I used a 3d printed stem from here: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/matt3o
I chose the 3d printed stem for this position as the plastic it is printed in "frosted ultra detail (it's an ABS type material)" is very easy to work with. I started by trimming excess plastic that wouldn't fit from the base of the stem, and then I filed the entire stem body to be much thinner (almost a full millimeter thinner) as well as filing the stem guides down just a bit. This stem was then able to fit perfectly and the action was as good as an authentic Topre stem.

From there I went ahead and moved the entire housing including stem components for the Shift, Enter, Backspace and the left and right Spacebar supports.

This took probably a total of 3 hours. I also replaced all of the silencing rings while I was at it. Currently I'm left with a Topre keyboard with cherry MX compatible stems with no spacebar. I've got a set of spacebars on the way to see if anything standard fits and if not I'll likely switch to topre for the spacebar.

I apologize for not taking any pictures it was quite the undertaking for a single evening.

I will also note for anybody considering doing this:
DO NOT PURCHASE THE NOVATOUCH TKL
I purchased mine well over a month ago, before this page showed up on the CM Store:
http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/peripherals/novatouch-tkl-stem-set/

While this is currently unavailable at that price its a MUCH better way to do this. I'd recommend waiting for those to become available from CM and just doing it that way. If you only want to do one or two keys here and there, the stems on shapeways by matt3o work perfectly. I just kinda wanna be able to pick and play with keycap sets again like I used to lol.


----------



## Deeptek

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> So I just underwent probably the most painful keyboard surgery I've ever done.
> 
> I own two Topre Realforce 87u keyboards (one was sent for free from Topre as a replacement for the other which was malfunctioning at the time, I've since been able to repair the malfunctioning board)
> And I've been kind of bothered recently that there are basically no keycaps available for Topre boards beyond plain keycaps and a few novelty caps here and there. Enter the massdrop special for the Novatouch TKL Barebones.
> 
> First thing, some superficial information that people might actually care about:
> 1.) The Novatouch TKL board is NOT physically compatible layout wise with the 87u board. The nagivation set is about 5mm closer to the main keyset. You CANNOT use these interchangably.
> 2.) The stems on a Novatouch are ALL purple, standard Topre stems. The 87u generally has 2 outlying stems that are slightly different. One on left CTRL which is VERY NARROW and the other on Scroll Lock, which is slightly narrower than a standard Topre stem. These two stems are BLACK and both of them are DIFFERENT from one another.
> 3.) The spacebar spacing on the Novatouch TKL is NOT the same as the 87u. This is probably going to be problematic for me in the future, but I have some ideas in mind on how to approach it.
> 4.) The "big keys" are best approached by switching the entire housing rather than just the stem components.
> So, last night I started with a Novatouch TKL with no keycaps, and my beloved 87u. I removed all the stems from both boards, and grabbed a round and flat file and cleaned everything. For the two stray stems that aren't standard I approached things two ways, on the Scroll Lock there was NO REASON for the stem to not be standard other than the housing being slightly narrow. I used the round file to widen the opening on the housing slightly (less than 1mm) and the standard Topre stem fit perfect.
> For the left contol key I used a 3d printed stem from here: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/matt3o
> I chose the 3d printed stem for this position as the plastic it is printed in "frosted ultra detail (it's an ABS type material)" is very easy to work with. I started by trimming excess plastic that wouldn't fit from the base of the stem, and then I filed the entire stem body to be much thinner (almost a full millimeter thinner) as well as filing the stem guides down just a bit. This stem was then able to fit perfectly and the action was as good as an authentic Topre stem.
> 
> From there I went ahead and moved the entire housing including stem components for the Shift, Enter, Backspace and the left and right Spacebar supports.
> 
> This took probably a total of 3 hours. I also replaced all of the silencing rings while I was at it. Currently I'm left with a Topre keyboard with cherry MX compatible stems with no spacebar. I've got a set of spacebars on the way to see if anything standard fits and if not I'll likely switch to topre for the spacebar.
> 
> I apologize for not taking any pictures it was quite the undertaking for a single evening.
> 
> I will also note for anybody considering doing this:
> DO NOT PURCHASE THE NOVATOUCH TKL
> I purchased mine well over a month ago, before this page showed up on the CM Store:
> http://www.cmstore.eu/spare-parts/peripherals/novatouch-tkl-stem-set/
> 
> While this is currently unavailable at that price its a MUCH better way to do this. I'd recommend waiting for those to become available from CM and just doing it that way. If you only want to do one or two keys here and there, the stems on shapeways by matt3o work perfectly. I just kinda wanna be able to pick and play with keycap sets again like I used to lol.






These wont ever be available for purchase IIRC. Topre shut them down from making these. That page has been up on their site for over a year. I could be wrong but I have heard a few people say this over the last year.


----------



## SteelBox

What do you think about GSKILL RIPJAWS KM780MX? I was planning to buy that keyboard but I saw on Newegg many negative reviews of users (keyboard just stop working).


----------



## pez

Finally got my KC60...loving this thing. Put the Miami caps on. Shift keys seem to be the most 'wonky' of them all as they apparently need to be actuated dead-on to not hit any resistance. The board with the stock keycaps, though, is super nice, IMO. Thinking of picking up another one the next time they go on drop.


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

I've just replaced my Corsair K65 Vengeance with a Ducky Shine 5 RGB. What an amazing keyboard, the difference is night and day!


----------



## Natskyge

Does anyone here know of some compact (60/65%) size keyboards available in Nordic ISO layout?


----------



## drazah

Been using a Razer Blackwidow (2012 i think) Ultimate edition, It has no LED backlighting and non-razer switches, They are actually labelled MX Cherry Blues.

Just purchased a MagicForce 68 with GATERON REDs and reallllyyy looking forward to getting it soon. Will post pictures and soon to be joining the club!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Been using a Razer Blackwidow (2012 i think) Ultimate edition, It has no LED backlighting and non-razer switches, They are actually labelled MX Cherry Blues.
> 
> Just purchased a MagicForce 68 with GATERON REDs and reallllyyy looking forward to getting it soon. Will post pictures and soon to be joining the club!


Nice, In some ways I wish I got gateron blues with mine instead of these Cherry MX Greens, but oh well lol. And I say this cause' I did this saturday.



And wow the gaterons really do live up to their hype!

... Still waiting on the matias clicks for my upcoming planck build though


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, In some ways I wish I got gateron blues with mine instead of these Cherry MX Greens, but oh well lol. And I say this cause' I did this saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> And wow the gaterons really do live up to their hype!
> 
> ... Still waiting on the matias clicks for my upcoming planck build though


I'm really looking forward to getting it. I had bought an MX Cherry tester kit because I have been using my Blues for so long that I had no idea what others felt like anymore. I instantly went for the Reds because I knew i wanted something different than my Blues, and had the idea of building a smaller keyboard specifically for gaming so the Reds felt near perfect. I did more snooping around on switch types and /r/MechanicalKeyboards and heard A LOT of hype behind the Gateron Reds being noticeably smoother then MX Cherry Reds and luckily I was able to find the MagicForce 68 with Gateron Reds online so i just went for it.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Does anyone here know of some compact (60/65%) size keyboards available in Nordic ISO layout?


Vortex's Poker 3 (Pok3r) is available as such, my Pok3r is one of them.


----------



## HPE1000

My realforce is done

55g + Hypersphere rings and a pexon cable



These hypersphere rings are really nice, the board is insanely quiet now.


----------



## Xaero252

To update on the Topre conversion the spacebar is completely nonstandard. There are a couple of ways to approach this -- the easier, and probably best solution being to just use a Topre spacebar. Unfortunately this is a bit limiting option wise. Perhaps I will finally retire this case and move to the novatouch in a similar case. Though I don't think anybody makes aftermarket cases for the novatouch yet.


----------



## pstN

Hi guys, quick question.. Are there any backlit PS2 keyboards that exist? Would that even be possible?


----------



## pez

Loving the KC60 with Gateron Greens so far. I find the greens to be much nicer than blues (for me).


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstN*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question.. Are there any backlit PS2 keyboards that exist? Would that even be possible?


Don't think any exist but you could easily convert a regular USB one to PS2 + power. Power could easily be supplied by putting a USB cable in paralllel(Ground and +5V only). And connecting that to either a free usb port or a USB charger.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pstN*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question.. Are there any backlit PS2 keyboards that exist? Would that even be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think any exist....
Click to expand...

not true. I have a TG3 BL82 (also known as the "cop car keyboard") that has a coiled PS2 cable and red LED backlighting. you can usually pick them up for under $50 on ebay


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> not true. I have a TG3 BL82 (also known as the "cop car keyboard") that has a coiled PS2 cable and red LED backlighting. you can usually pick them up for under $50 on ebay


Interesting, and its powered entirely off the PS2 port?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> not true. I have a TG3 BL82 (also known as the "cop car keyboard") that has a coiled PS2 cable and red LED backlighting. you can usually pick them up for under $50 on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, and its powered entirely off the PS2 port?
Click to expand...

yup.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Interesting, and its powered entirely off the PS2 port?


Can confirm, I have one


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> yup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Can confirm, I have one


Always figured PS2 wouldn't be able to power an LED backlit keyboard since its only rated for about half the current of your average USB 2.0 port.

Should get myself one of those USB amperage testers to see what my other LED backlit boards require.


----------



## Crazy9000

Deck keyboards makes, or at least used to make full backlit keyboards of various colors, on ps/2 with no other connector. They also make the tg3 "cop car" keyboards.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Deck keyboards makes, or at least used to make full backlit keyboards of various colors, on ps/2 with no other connector. They also make the tg3 "cop car" keyboards.


close. Deck is a brand of TG3. it's the same keyboard, but the Deck brand comes with different colored LEDs and translucent colored cases


----------



## Mega Man

I missed this drop. Email was out for 15 min when it said I had missed out :[

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/minivan-keyboard?referer=UU5B5D


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I missed this drop. Email was out for 15 min when it said I had missed out :[


No you didn't. At least not R2: "The Minivan Custom Mechanical Keyboard will launch on August 19th, 2016."

I'm pretty sure the email was a" heads up" because the board seems to be a highly anticipated drop.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

lol and I just had to order a planck lol, maybe this would be a good chance for me to try clears


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I missed this drop. Email was out for 15 min when it said I had missed out :[
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. At least not R2: "The Minivan Custom Mechanical Keyboard will launch on August 19th, 2016."
> 
> I'm pretty sure the email was a" heads up" because the board seems to be a highly anticipated drop.
Click to expand...

then yay !!

i have to admit i been enjoying keyboards way way too much !


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I missed this drop. Email was out for 15 min when it said I had missed out :[
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/minivan-keyboard?referer=UU5B5D


I just want to do a bluetooth mod on a minivfan


----------



## Mega Man

translation..... i neeeeeeeed to buy 2

for some reason i didnt think about buying them direct the other day ....

https://thevankeyboards.com/

for that functionality i dont even care about the nonstandard rows !!! ( thinking not for main pc, but laptop and work phone )


----------



## confed

Finally got around to using the KC71 for a full day of work. All lighting modes/colors/options work as described. No issues with bluetooth. I am loving the gateron greens and I am anxious to compare them to the TADA68 with gateron yellows that I have on order. I figured these 2 purchases could lead me to stop looking at keyboards and everything was going as planned. Then the Massdrop email happened and I can't wait to see if the minivan will be dropping in the orange color. My wife was off from work today and spent some time cleaning 2 of our boards. Might try selling 1 of them or both to help fund the minivan if I go that route.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

so despite ordering the planck earlier this month, I decided to get this minivan kit with Gateron greens myself, since why not!


----------



## poinguan

Is Cherry MX Speed quieter than the Red?
While mech keyboard is nice, I found the sound to be too distracting, especially in fps gaming.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Is Cherry MX Speed quieter than the Red?
> While mech keyboard is nice, I found the sound to be too distracting, especially in fps gaming.


Why not get get a keyboards with MX Silent Switches if you're bothered by the noise? I doubt Speeds will by quieter than Reds.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Is Cherry MX Speed quieter than the Red?
> While mech keyboard is nice, I found the sound to be too distracting, especially in fps gaming.


Well TBH Cherry Reds are a silent linear type switch. If you are making a ton of noise typing on a board with Cherry Reds you are bottoming the keys out which will only get worse with the Cherry Speed switches because all they do is reduce the travel distance to actuation. Maybe give Cherry Blacks a try they are a linear switch like the Red & Speed switches but have a higher actuation force than the Reds (which many find to be much to light anyways) which may keep you from bottoming the keys out.


----------



## Rob27shred

While I'm on this thread I figured I'd show you guys my current setup & newest artisans.

This is my current daily driver board, a KBP V60 (cherry blues) with Originative PBT Hangul keys & some artisans

The pride & joy of my artisan collection, Jelly Key's Kindred Cap







This one of only 5 that will ever be made.

Then a bonus Jelly Key Abandoned Maze cap I got because of a shipping mistake by Jelly Key.

I also have a Betelgeuse cosmic cap from JK on it's way but I ordered it through Massdrop so that is a while out along with my Magicforce 68 with Gat Greens I ordered during it's last drop. I love the prices you get on MD but sometimes it feels like they take so long to deliver that I actually forget that I ordered something before it shows up.


----------



## confed

@Rob27shred Looks good. Ever since I stumbled across Originative with their TADA68, I have been regularly checking their site. Currently debating their artisans right now but only the black vader would fit my 2 keyboard color schemes. Aside from that, the other 3 are looking great even though I am not a real fan of Star Wars. As my wife put it - "I didn't think you were a big enough fan to buy those caps."


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> @Rob27shred Looks good. Ever since I stumbled across Originative with their TADA68, I have been regularly checking their site. Currently debating their artisans right now but only the black vader would fit my 2 keyboard color schemes. Aside from that, the other 3 are looking great even though I am not a real fan of Star Wars. As my wife put it - "I didn't think you were a big enough fan to buy those caps."


Thanks! I did tone it down a little with the artisans though, I put all the number keys back on & only artisans at the esc., -, = [ ,& [ keys now. I have been eyeing up the TADA68 myself but think my next move may be a 68%ish custom build with either 67g or 78g Zealios. How are you liking the TADA68? I grabbed a Magicforce68 with Gat greens during the latest drop to see how I'll like a board along the lines of what I plan on building. I figured for $50 if I don't like the setup or heavier switches I can at least break even re-selling it.


----------



## Mega Man

so... i keep trying to talk myself outta this minivan, and i cant..... looks like a great board, and just too much fun (* i use a 60% board for work on phone ) and my home boards are looking too big lol.

i love my gateron blacks.

but i love ( from my tester ) cherry clears. which should i get

zelios 65g purple or matias quiet click

i understand there is no right answer but just looking for options/opinions


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so... i keep trying to talk myself outta this minivan, and i cant..... looks like a great board, and just too much fun (* i use a 60% board for work on phone ) and my home boards are looking too big lol.
> 
> i love my gateron blacks.
> 
> but i love ( from my tester ) cherry clears. which should i get
> 
> zelios 65g purple or matias quiet click
> 
> i understand there is no right answer but just looking for options/opinions


IMO Zealios are absolutely worth trying. I'm using Cherry blacks right now (vintage, but still Cherry) so I get the whole "liking blacks" thing. Zealios are just another beast, though. I haven't been able to justify the cost myself yet, but if I could, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so... i keep trying to talk myself outta this minivan, and i cant..... looks like a great board, and just too much fun (* i use a 60% board for work on phone ) and my home boards are looking too big lol.
> 
> i love my gateron blacks.
> 
> but i love ( from my tester ) cherry clears. which should i get
> 
> zelios 65g purple or matias quiet click
> 
> i understand there is no right answer but just looking for options/opinions


not sure but i love my cherry clears. almost a year on them and never crosses my mind to look for another board.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> not sure but i love my cherry clears. almost a year on them and never crosses my mind to look for another board.


I thought the same about my Cherry blues for 3 years until i tried Gateron Reds XD


----------



## TK421

Bloody B850 Light Strike 2 IR Switch (clicky feedback)

O-rings do not work on this model due to the switch stem shape.

Seems like doubleshot keycap?







Does anyone know how to test for actuation weight?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Bloody B850 Light Strike 2 IR Switch (clicky feedback)


Where did you get this Bloody B850 keyboard from?

Desperately want to buy one for myself but it isn't available anywhere I know.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Where did you get this Bloody B850 keyboard from?
> 
> Desperately want to buy one for myself but it isn't available anywhere I know.


handcarry china taobao 78usd


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> handcarry china taobao 78usd


Lucky Devil







.


----------



## Blaise170

I had a chance to review these boards before they hit the market but at the time I was trying to save space since my apartment was overflowing with keyboards.

I actually just reviewed another board if anyone is interested. Geezer sent me a board to review. Full write-up here: https://www.amazon.com/review/R3STABA8COB756/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01GKQ2RHQ


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Bloody B850 Light Strike 2 IR Switch (clicky feedback)
> 
> O-rings do not work on this model due to the switch stem shape.
> 
> Seems like doubleshot keycap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to test for actuation weight?


Hmm that is a pretty interesting KB there, do you know who manufactures the switches? Also that is a strange way to attach the stabilizers to the keys, although it looks like you could transfer the plastic pieces to another key so different caps are possible. A quick easy way to determine actuation force would be to stack nickles on top of a isolated key. A US nickel weighs 5 grams, so 5 X however many nickels stacked it takes to actuate the switch will give you the actuation force.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Hmm that is a pretty interesting KB there, do you know who manufactures the switches? Also that is a strange way to attach the stabilizers to the keys, although it looks like you could transfer the plastic pieces to another key so different caps are possible. A quick easy way to determine actuation force would be to stack nickles on top of a isolated key. A US nickel weighs 5 grams, so 5 X however many nickels stacked it takes to actuate the switch will give you the actuation force.


A4Tech manufactures in house for their premium gaming brand "Bloody"

I will nickel stack later

Is this doubleshot pbt? Never actually used those type of keys before.


----------



## TK421

Maybe I should have bought the B720, this is the same as my B540 but has Lightstrike switch that doesn't have tactile bump and click sound....


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> A4Tech manufactures in house for their premium gaming brand "Bloody"
> 
> I will nickel stack later
> 
> Is this doubleshot pbt? Never actually used those type of keys before.


Without actually trying the keys out myself itnis hard to say. They look to have the texture of PBT/POM doubleshots but are most likely doubleshot ABS. Although if they say it is supposed to be PBT keys they most likely are, if there isn't any mention on the box or manual they are most likely ABS.

PBT has a much rougher texture than ABS so the feel would be the best indicator. If you are used to ABS keys you will definitely feel the difference if they are PBT. Also they will not form any key shine over time if they are PBT.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Without actually trying the keys out myself itnis hard to say. They look to have the texture of PBT/POM doubleshots but are most likely doubleshot ABS. Although if they say it is supposed to be PBT keys they most likely are, if there isn't any mention on the box or manual they are most likely ABS.
> 
> PBT has a much rougher texture than ABS so the feel would be the best indicator. If you are used to ABS keys you will definitely feel the difference if they are PBT. Also they will not form any key shine over time if they are PBT.


Here is picture and video

Picture

The detached W is the old keyboard keycap which has been used a lot

The Pause/Break is the old keyboard keycap which has been barely used



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Curleyyy

I've got a DAS Cherry Blue MX and cleaned the board, now my keycaps are blank and the 3 rows of characters each have different sized keys however the difference is so small it's taking me ages to get them all back accurately.

Q: Is there an easy way to tell where blank keycaps are meant to sit?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Here is picture and video
> 
> Picture
> 
> The detached W is the old keyboard keycap which has been used a lot
> 
> The Pause/Break is the old keyboard keycap which has been barely used
> 
> -snip-


Looks like ABS to me.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Looks like ABS to me.


ok


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Here is picture and video
> 
> Picture
> 
> The detached W is the old keyboard keycap which has been used a lot
> 
> The Pause/Break is the old keyboard keycap which has been barely used
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TBH it is really hard to say just from pics & the video but if I had to guess I would go with they are PBT/POM doubleshots. The texture they have, the fact that the W key has been heavily used & does not have a ton of key shine, & the previous pics of the underside of the keys is what leads me to that conclusion. Although without trying them out for myself I can't be 100% certain about that. Here are some pics of doubleshot PBT/POM & ABS keys with translucent legends next to each other, these may help you figure it out for sure.


The keys on the left are PBT/POM (the spacebar is straight PBT since it has no translucent parts) the keys on the right are ABS

PBT/POM on the left, ABS on the right.

Underside of the keys, PBT/POM left, ABS right

Just for clarification, any doubleshot PBT keys with translucent legends will be PBT/POM keys. I'm not 100% sure as to why that is though. I think PBT doesn't do translucent well, since I have heard of doubleshot PBT keys where 2 separate colors are used. But most PBT keys will have their legends put on by dye sublimation which actually infuses the legend's dye into the PBT & lasts the longest out of all the legending processes.


----------



## Blaise170

It's ABS. I don't know who manufactures then, but whoever it is makes keys for just about every manufacturer in Taiwan/China.


----------



## TK421

Oh yes, I forgot to take picture of underside keycap. Will do soon.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

so my planck arrived yesterday, it's pretty neat!!!




I do not think I'd go as far as saying that matias switches are better than cherries and cherry style switches, but they sure feel good as well!!!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> so my planck arrived yesterday, it's pretty neat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think I'd go as far as saying that matias switches are better than cherries and cherry style switches, but they sure feel good as well!!!


Very nice man! How you liking an ortholinear board & ALPS type switches so far? I have thought about giving an ortholinear KB a try but don't know anybody locally who has one so I can try before I buy. Seeing as they are pretty different from the usual ANSI layout I'm afraid that I will not like it & don't want to get stuck re-selling one if that is the case, LOL. The Matias switches seem to be money though from what I heard, I know a good bit of people who swear by ALPS style switches be it Matias, Fuhuka, or real ALPS.. I have yet to try matias switches but have tried clicky ALPS & absolutely loved them, no key wobble whatsoever with them bad boys. Couldn't say I prefer them to any MX style switches as well, but I only got to try out the ALPS. Well enjoy clacking on the new board, it is definitely a nice one!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Tbh this keyboard's saving grace for me is that I can turn it into a macro keyboard should I choose too









That and at $107 for everything ( case, rev2 pcb, steel plate, matias switches and keycaps from the olkb website), Definitely a comparably affordable introduction to the 40% world! I got the minivan to look forward to though, that should be fun lol.

Who knows, I just bought 2 more rev2 PCB's today, one for a dummy to test out my code before I throw it on this one, and the other should that one become bricked lol. Who knows though, I may look into making yet another planck I can travel with, not too sure yet, even though my poker II is still an excellent mobile keyboard. Decisions decisions lol..


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Tbh this keyboard's saving grace for me is that I can turn it into a macro keyboard should I choose too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and at $107 for everything ( case, rev2 pcb, steel plate, matias switches and keycaps from the olkb website), Definitely a comparably affordable introduction to the 40% world! I got the minivan to look forward to though, that should be fun lol.
> 
> Who knows, I just bought 2 more rev2 PCB's today, one for a dummy to test out my code before I throw it on this one, and the other should that one become bricked lol. Who knows though, I may look into making yet another planck I can travel with, not too sure yet, even though my poker II is still an excellent mobile keyboard. Decisions decisions lol..


LOL, I know the feeling. Most of my friends, even the ones who also are into PCs, think I am crazy for having as many KBs as I do







I'm definitely jelly about the minivan, I wanted one with the light cycle caps badly but just didn't have the extra cash.







I'm sure it will be a fun build. Eventually I will get me one though as a 40% KB is what I would like to get next. Currently my daily driver is a KBP V60 with cherry blues & a set of orginitive PBT Hangul caps. Now that I've gotten used to it even my MK Disco TKL seems huge, although I do miss the arrow cluster for gaming with the V60. I got a Magicforce 68 with Gateron Greens on it's way to see how I like a 68% board. If all goes well with that I am considering getting a Leopold F660 & transplanting some 67g or 78g Zealios on to it. Good luck with your upcoming builds & be sure to post some pics for us!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Will do and funny, The magicforce 68 is my daily driver keyboard


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. Question.

I own a Bloody 740a Mechanical keyboard and it is an amazing keyboard but I find it to be extremely underrated.

I am not a GURU but any reason for this?

I mean is it a below average keyboard in mechanical keyboard world?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I've got a DAS Cherry Blue MX and cleaned the board, now my keycaps are blank and the 3 rows of characters each have different sized keys however the difference is so small it's taking me ages to get them all back accurately.
> 
> Q: Is there an easy way to tell where blank keycaps are meant to sit?


You can buy these. But Idk about anything to make it easier for you now, sorry :/

https://www.google.com/search?q=keycap+holder&hl=en&sa=X&as_q=&nfpr=&spell=1&ved=0ahUKEwiDkKGp_vfOAhUh04MKHTgzDIIQvwUICg


----------



## CSCoder4ever

so mega man, were you able to resist the temptation or did you take the plunge on the minivan drop?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. Question.
> 
> I own a Bloody 740a Mechanical keyboard and it is an amazing keyboard but I find it to be extremely underrated.
> 
> I am not a GURU but any reason for this?
> 
> I mean is it a below average keyboard in mechanical keyboard world?


nobody know about it

not available (widely) in the US/EU market for a decent price


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm considering maybe making a 2nd planck with zelios switches eventually, but it wouldn't be anytime soon


----------



## TK421

Do you have to desolder/solder the switches back to the keyboard?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

yeah that looks like that's how it was done


----------



## jfing14

__
https://flic.kr/p/LqvUq8



__
https://flic.kr/p/LusaHS

What up


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> nobody know about it
> 
> not available (widely) in the US/EU market for a decent price


Shame really.

ıt is one hell of a great mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Blaise170

The problem with A4Tech (Bloody) is that they entered an already crowded market with not much to show for it. Sure they use "infrared" switches which might actuate a few ms faster than electrical switches but humans can't even tell the difference on such a small scale. That and the price makes it out of range for most people. Then for those of us who are really into modding, the Bloody platform isn't compatible with anything else.


----------



## Blze001

Question for you modders out there: what wattage soldering iron do I need to melt the annoying lead-free solder that they're using on electronics these days? My little 60w Aoyue 469, which works wonderfully with normal solder, just isn't getting the job done with this new junk.


----------



## Kimir

I'm using a Weller WXP65 (24v 65w) with a Weller WX1 power unit at work, it's expensive as hell, but works bloody well (good lord, took them long enough to bought this one after my suggestion and blowing 4 cheap DURATOOL unit).


----------



## Blaise170

I use an Aoyue 701A++ (24V/70W) for everything. Set the temp to around 450C and it works a charm for me.


----------



## timerwin63

I use a Kendal 937D. Cheap station I got off Amazon (maybe ~$50?) that does the job. I never set mine above 425 when working with lead-free solder. Considerably lower with 60/40.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm using a Weller WXP65 (24v 65w) with a Weller WX1 power unit at work, it's expensive as hell, but works bloody well (good lord, took them long enough to bought this one after my suggestion and blowing 4 cheap DURATOOL unit).


weller represent. i'm still rockin the WD1. bought it in college and never regretted it. probably one of the best tool investments i have made.. that and a solid DC power supply


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I accidentally murdered my Poker II over the long weekend, and in an effort to replace it, I ran out to Best Buy and picked up a Strafe RGB. Figured RGB lighting was all the rage these days, why not give it a shot.

The results were...underwhelming. I actualy really like the MX Silent switches, more than I thought I would as I usually prefer tactile over linear, but a lot of the lighting effects just seemed tacky or distracting, and I could never settle on a color scheme that looked nice. It also didn't help that I really didn't like the legend font for the letter keys. I was planning to return it today until I remembered I had a set of white double-shot shine-thrus hidden in a drawer, so I dug them out and began experimenting. The results were better than I hoped and now I'm really starting to warm to the thing


----------



## VSG

That looks nice. But as far as lighting goes, you can basically make your own too as you like it. I am too lazy busy for that myself









I am currently playing with a Cherry MX 6.0 here:



The keyboard is built well, but the rubber wrist wrest is a dust magnet.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I accidentally murdered my Poker II over the long weekend, and in an effort to replace it, I ran out to Best Buy and picked up a Strafe RGB. Figured RGB lighting was all the rage these days, why not give it a shot.
> 
> The results were...underwhelming. I actualy really like the MX Silent switches, more than I thought I would as I usually prefer tactile over linear, but a lot of the lighting effects just seemed tacky or distracting, and I could never settle on a color scheme that looked nice. It also didn't help that I really didn't like the legend font for the letter keys. I was planning to return it today until I remembered I had a set of white double-shot shine-thrus hidden in a drawer, so I dug them out and began experimenting. The results were better than I hoped and now I'm really starting to warm to the thing


what did you do with your poker II exactly? I want to know so I can avoid doing that with mine if I can help it .-.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> what did you do with your poker II exactly? I want to know so I can avoid doing that with mine if I can help it .-.


It wasn't anything obscure or unexpected enough to be wary of. I was having a few beers while playing games with friends, reached for something without paying attention, knocked over my beer bottle, and doused the little guy









I can usually clean them, dry them out, revive them, but I think this time the Poker II has had it. As soon as I plug it in, it auto-spams asdfjk and shift over and over


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> what did you do with your poker II exactly? I want to know so I can avoid doing that with mine if I can help it .-.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't anything obscure or unexpected enough to be wary of. I was having a few beers while playing games with friends, reached for something without paying attention, knocked over my beer bottle, and doused the little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually clean them, dry them out, revive them, but I think this time the Poker II has had it. As soon as I plug it in, it auto-spams asdfjk and shift over and over
Click to expand...

sounds like you just have a trace or two bridged. take it apart and just wipe the pcb down with alcohol. if it was my keyboard, i would use this as an excuse to tune up the switches anyway...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Any suggestions on where I could get a kbt pure pro in the UK? Pretty slim pickings over here.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> so mega man, were you able to resist the temptation or did you take the plunge on the minivan drop?


Yes I did but. Purple switches and the keycaps


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Any suggestions on where I could get a kbt pure pro in the UK? Pretty slim pickings over here.


Pretty much! Find it difficult to find anything to do with mech keyboards here.


----------



## boredgunner

Out with the old - Ducky Shine 2 w/ Cherry MX Reds, Vortex PBT+POM double shots + Adesso AKP-220B (Cherry MX blue)...


In with the new - MK Disco TKL w/ KBT Blacks, Ducky double shot ABS keycaps with the Vortex modifiers and a few others + Leopold FC210TP (Cherry MX Blue). Turns out these KBT switches aren't all fully compatible with my Vortex set, otherwise I would have gone full Vortex again.


And before you ask, I don't actually use them that close together otherwise I'd just get a full size.


----------



## Angrychair

LONG TIME NO POST, picked up a Pok3r RGB with brown switches, have my Poker II with blue led and blue switches and K70 with reds up for sale locally, still will have 3 mechs after they sell









I'm really interested in that GMMK swappable switches keyboard I saw on geekhack, any of you guys have one of them?


----------



## Mega Man

I like this board... and i dont know why

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kc64-mechanical-keyboard?referer=UU5B5D


----------



## ezzdwag

Just felt like painting my cm pro s to go with the caps


----------



## granitov

Could anyone recommend me a well-built backlit keyboard among the affordable ones? Any MX-compatible switch type and lighting color. What matters is the case and firmware quality (as I have bags of Gaterons and various LEDs lying around).

I'd like a PS/2 KB, but I'm unsure if there are any backlit ones; otherwise - USB 500 hz or 500/1000 switchable. Static on/off type backlighting, no PWM drive for the LEDs. Preferrably TKL.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> Could anyone recommend me a well-built backlit keyboard among the affordable ones? Any MX-compatible switch type and lighting color. What matters is the case and firmware quality (as I have bags of Gaterons and various LEDs lying around).
> 
> I'd like a PS/2 KB, but I'm unsure if there are any backlit ones; otherwise - USB 500 hz or 500/1000 switchable. Static on/off type backlighting, no PWM drive for the LEDs. Preferrably TKL.


MK Disco TKL with whatever switch type you prefer. Get it from Mechanical Keyboards (I don't think anyone else sells it anyway) and when ordering, say yes to the option to add Ducky's double shot ABS 108 keycap set to the order for $10 extra. They are much better quality than the laser engraved ABS ones. It's basically a TKL Ducky Shine 5; great quality, good price, programmable RGB backlighting with more lighting modes and customization than you can ask for. Your configuration is stored in it's on-board memory.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Just felt like painting my cm pro s to go with the caps


That looks really nice!


----------



## TK421

Novatouch barebone kit worth buying?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Just felt like painting my cm pro s to go with the caps


Neon genesis keyboard? Epic!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Just felt like painting my cm pro s to go with the caps


I'm so incredibly jealous. Troubled Minds is one of my favorite sets and I really got into the keyboard game just late enough to miss it. The board looks gorgeous.


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm so incredibly jealous. Troubled Minds is one of my favorite sets and I really got into the keyboard game just late enough to miss it. The board looks gorgeous.


Aww that sucks man i duno whats happening but there was a unit 02 set in the works


----------



## SLOWION

Tesoro Gram Spectrum

It's got the _fast_ Kailh reds with 1.5mm actuation


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Tesoro Gram Spectrum
> 
> It's got the _fast_ Kailh reds with 1.5mm actuation


I don't understand this product. It seems to be marketed towards people interested in the lowest latency but those consumers should be looking at similarly priced optical switch keyboards.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Soooo I splurged a bit on some new hardware....

Pok3r

__
https://flic.kr/p/Ld8jfT


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ld8jfT
 by Luke Wanden, on Flickr

HolyOOPS Darth Vader


And a grey PBT side printed keyset.

I bought the pok3r to use at work, but now I wanna get rid of my CM Storm TK now and have a 2nd Pok3r at home too. TFW the thread title is far too accurate...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzdwag*
> 
> Aww that sucks man i duno whats happening but there was a unit 02 set in the works


Don't troll me! Lol you gota link? My next build might be a unit 2 build.


----------



## ezzdwag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't troll me! Lol you gota link? My next build might be a unit 2 build.


https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=75759.0;topicseen

Haha im building a unit 01 rig?


----------



## Spartan850312

I have a Corsair K90 keyboard and its stuck in bios mode, any way to flash the memory so i can get it back again?


----------



## PedroC1999

My K70 Brown switches are acting up, my # key only works sometimes, i heard this is a common fault? And they suggest unplugging and putting a droplet of water in the switch and letting it clean? yes or no?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My K70 Brown switches are acting up, my # key only works sometimes, i heard this is a common fault? And they suggest unplugging and putting a droplet of water in the switch and letting it clean? yes or no?


http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide post #8 has some great in depth cleaning guidance


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide post #8 has some great in depth cleaning guidance


Does it sound like something that's to be fixed with cleaning etc? I shall check the link!


----------



## Rob27shred

So I just dropped $120 on Pok3r, black case, cherry clears, white backlight. Still waiting on my MF68 with gat greens, gotta love Massdrop... That'll put me up to 5 mechs when everything arrives, might need to thin the herd a bit, but I love all my boards!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I briefly went to 5 keyboards, I'll be down to 4 real quick here... then 5 again later this year lol. But I essentially bought another magicforce 68 w/ Gateron browns for my older sister, I think she'll like it since she just started to learn to code lmao.


----------



## Mega Man

omg another massdrop keyboard i must not buy :/ that i love


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> MK Disco TKL with whatever switch type you prefer ...programmable RGB backlighting with more lighting modes and customization than you can ask for.


The rest is good, but statement above means it has PWM, man.


----------



## confed

I got caught up in the TADA68 false hope shipping mixup. Got a shipping notification over a week ago only to find out they still didn't have my board yet, despite the fact their first update said "all" boards had been received. Really hoping to at least a legit shipping notification by the end of day.
Aside from that board, I continue to love the KC71 and its gat greens.
Jumped in on a raffle for my first artisan cap and ended up getting exactly what I wanted. Should be here in a few weeks as KeyForge is finishing up all their orders.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I got caught up in the TADA68 false hope shipping mixup. Got a shipping notification over a week ago only to find out they still didn't have my board yet, despite the fact their first update said "all" boards had been received. Really hoping to at least a legit shipping notification by the end of day.
> Aside from that board, I continue to love the KC71 and its gat greens.
> Jumped in on a raffle for my first artisan cap and ended up getting exactly what I wanted. Should be here in a few weeks as KeyForge is finishing up all their orders.


That is an awesome colorway for Saber, kinda jealous







That sucks to hear about the TADA68 GB, I almost jumped on one myself. Now the Red Scarf showed back up on MD but I am gonna pass since I bought a Pok3r last night. I'm not ready for a build yet anyways, still need to get a solder station & practice some. I took electronics in vo-tech back in HS & was a decent solderer back then but that was almost 18 yrs ago now, man I'm getting old







Anyways, so you're digging the gat greens? I got them in the MF68 I'm waiting on to replace my V60 with cherry whites. I like the heaviness of whites but man are they an inconsistent switch! So I'm hoping the gat greens are more what I was looking for, a true heavy tactile/clicky switch. Was gonna go with cherry greens but seeing how bad the whites are I figured it was time to give some gaterons a try.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I briefly went to 5 keyboards, I'll be down to 4 real quick here... then 5 again later this year lol. But I essentially bought another magicforce 68 w/ Gateron browns for my older sister, I think she'll like it since she just started to learn to code lmao.


Ah, so you have the affliction too?







I knew I wasn't the only one, LOL! I've heard so much good about the MF68 when it hit MD with all the switch options I knew I had to give one a try. I'm also testing the waters for when I finally build my own board. I'm pretty sure I will be going with a 65% to 68% type build with some heavy Zealios, 74g I'm thinking, but want to try a few different form factors & switch types before I commit to a plan for sure. Your sis should dig the board, browns seem to be a community favorite be it cherry or gat & FFs under TKL are perfect for anybody who needs an "on the go" board. They are bit mushy for me though, I had a Rosewill board with cherry browns & my Disco has KBT browns, kinda wish I would've went blues on the disco.

Although with me driving everybody in the house crazy with my V60 with blues I'm hoping the clears solve that problem. They'll still have to deal with the blues & greens during the day though, LOL!


----------



## connectwise

Maybe I'm slow to the party but have you guys tried the new mechanical keyboard for android phone yet?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.y2kdesignworks.mechanicalkeyboard

just IBM atm, they supposedly promise mx blue and brown soon.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Maybe I'm slow to the party but have you guys tried the new mechanical keyboard for android phone yet?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.y2kdesignworks.mechanicalkeyboard
> 
> just IBM atm, they supposedly promise mx blue and brown soon.


LOL, got have clacks if your typing on anything, because reasons!







I did not know about this, gonna give a shot.


----------



## Rob27shred

Got my Pok3r today & I think I may have accidently stumbled across my prebuilt endgame board here!







After putting my Originative PBT Hangul set on it, it types like a dream. The cherry clears feel almost buttery smooth with these caps & .2mm o-rings. Very happy with the board, blows the KBP V60s I have out of the water on build quality (the V60s are still awesome boards though).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Got my Pok3r today & I think I may have accidently stumbled across my prebuilt endgame board here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After putting my Originative PBT Hangul set on it, it types like a dream. The cherry clears feel almost buttery smooth with these caps & .2mm o-rings. Very happy with the board, blows the KBP V60s I have out of the water on build quality (the V60s are still awesome boards though).


I dunno why most peeps haven't tried Clears yet, I tried it and fell in love with the feel, it's something like a heavier brown with a more pronounced bump, such a joy to type on. BTW, 'grats on the acquisition of the Pok3r....


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I dunno why most peeps haven't tried Clears yet, I tried it and fell in love with the feel, it's something like a heavier brown with a more pronounced bump, such a joy to type on. BTW, 'grats on the acquisition of the Pok3r....


Thanks man, definitely digging the clears. My guess as to why more people don't try Cherry Clears is because they are not as well known & not in wide availability. Also most places that sell mech KBs put a premium on the clears if they are available for whatever board you might be looking at. So if someone is not well versed in what switches are what they seem to tend to stick with the more well known blues, browns, blacks, & reds.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I dunno why most peeps haven't tried Clears yet, I tried it and fell in love with the feel, it's something like a heavier brown with a more pronounced bump, such a joy to type on. BTW, 'grats on the acquisition of the Pok3r....


I really like greens by far the best for a clicky switch. I use my HHKB at work and home and really enjoy it for that somewhat subtle sound and tactile feeling. I think the next time I cave in and get a board, I'm going to do clears.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I looooove MX Greens as well. The only reason I'm not running an MX Green board at the moment is simply because of the fact I just couldn't cope with the ten keyless layout. One of these days I'll pick up a full set of the MX Green (and MX Blue) switches and modify my old G710+ to clicky switches with green for everything except the modifier keys.


----------



## VSG

CM is done selling MX Greens as well, they simply don't sell well enough for larger companies to justify.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> CM is done selling MX Greens as well, they simply don't sell well enough for larger companies to justify.


It's a shame. I prefer them to MX Blues. At least Clears maintain a presence... I would like Clears to outright replace Brown switches.


----------



## Blze001

MX Browns are clearly the superior switch and y'all are just wrong.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> *I dunno why most peeps haven't tried Clears yet, I tried it and fell in love with the feel, it's something like a heavier brown with a more pronounced bump, such a joy to type on.* BTW, 'grats on the acquisition of the Pok3r....


Being a very heavy typer, I thought I was going to prefer the clears over the browns (Currently using a Corsair K95 MX Brown). I picked up a couple of the Massdrop Cherry samplers, and I noticed how much more fatiguing it was to use the clears. However, I did appreciate the more pronounced bump of the clears.

I would definitely recommend picking up a key sampler, just so you can get a feel for the other switches. Lord knows I don't have enough dosh to splurge on a keyboard with a switch that I may not like.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I dunno why most peeps haven't tried Clears yet, I tried it and fell in love with the feel, it's something like a heavier brown with a more pronounced bump, such a joy to type on.


Yeah, I also like how the bump seems a bit higher up. Clears are my #1 favorite switch for typing, I wish they had one that felt exactly the same but clicked because I like clicky switches. My second favorite is either Green or Buckling Spring, although the spacebar on my PC 122 is garbage.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, I also like how the bump seems a bit higher up. Clears are my #1 favorite switch for typing, I wish they had one that felt exactly the same but clicked because I like clicky switches. My second favorite is either Green or Buckling Spring, although the spacebar on my PC 122 is garbage.


You could always take the springs out of the clears and put them in blues then use the left over springs from the blues, put them in the clears and resell.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> You could always take the springs out of the clears and put them in blues then use the left over springs from the blues, put them in the clears and resell.


That would give me 55g blues essentially, but what about the different tactility of the clears? The bump seems higher and also more rigid.


----------



## VSG

I want to try MX Clears on a keyboard now


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That would give me 55g blues essentially, but what about the different tactility of the clears? The bump seems higher and also more rigid.


Theoretically yes but since the springs are pretty unique in the clears it "may" feel different than just actuation force. I don't know if theres an actual legit option for clicky clears besides something close like a Green? only reason why I gave this option is because i have seen it asked before over on r/MK and this is usually what people go for if they specifically DONT want Greens and want a clicky Clear alternative.


----------



## drazah

double post. my bad.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I want to try MX Clears on a keyboard now


Go for it. KUL ES-87, CODE, WASD V2 all have an MX Clear option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Theoretically yes but since the springs are pretty unique in the clears it "may" feel different than just actuation force. I don't know if theres an actual legit option for clicky clears besides something close like a Green? only reason why I gave this option is because i have seen it asked before over on r/MK and this is usually what people go for if they specifically DONT want Greens and want a clicky Clear alternative.


I'll have to try it, first on my switch tester. Clicky is secondary for me of course, feel is #1.


----------



## Gilles3000

Speaking of garbage spacebars, The spacebar on my V60 uses a wire stabilizer, it feels fine on the left side, nice and firm, but the right side feels loose and rattly. I've tried flipping the space bar, flipping the wire, switching the plastic clips, etc. but the problem persists and remains on the right side.

I've looked for solutions, but couldn't find anything, does anyone here have a clue?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Speaking of garbage spacebars, The spacebar on my V60 uses a wire stabilizer, it feels fine on the left side, nice and firm, but the right side feels loose and rattly. I've tried flipping the space bar, flipping the wire, switching the plastic clips, etc. but the problem persists and remains on the right side.
> 
> I've looked for solutions, but couldn't find anything, does anyone here have a clue?


I could of sworn I have seen this issue more than once over on r/MK. Does anything look bent (the actual spacebar cap, stabs, or wire?). Not sure if lube would help with this problem, I know ive heard of a few people with sticky V60 spacebars and a little bit of shaving and lube fixes that. Possibly a bad right side stab?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Having an MX Green keyboard, I have to say I prefer MX Greens to blues as well, but blues are definitely not a bad option either imo.

I would like to try clears, but I guess if I be going that route, I'll go full on zelios instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> MX Browns are clearly the superior switch and y'all are just wrong.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Having an MX Green keyboard, I have to say I prefer MX Greens to blues as well, but blues are definitely not a bad option either imo.
> 
> I would like to try clears, but I guess if I be going that route, I'll go full on zelios instead.


Its been a very big want of mine to try Zelios switches, never had an opportunity yet to try them.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

me neither, nor clears. they're a bit steep in price, but I might justify it one day. atm though I got my crosshairs on a new SSD for my sigtop.


----------



## drazah

Its been a project in the making myself to build a 60% keyboard specifically for gaming only. Using a plethora of different switches and custom layout. Maybe if i find a deal on a grab bag of things I need Ill start it sooner than later.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Go for it. KUL ES-87, CODE, WASD V2 all have an MX Clear option.


That







smiley at the end of my post was my wallet not helping. I might have an opportunity to play with a Vortex soon though so I'll console myself that way.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I know that feel, I went from $160 to $220 with the minivan drop and I'm still trying to pay it off lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Its been a project in the making myself to build a 60% keyboard specifically for gaming only. Using a plethora of different switches and custom layout. Maybe if i find a deal on a grab bag of things I need Ill start it sooner than later.


oh yeah, I keep hearing about these grab bags, but checking out pimpmykeyboards ... they're always out of stock... are there more places to look?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I know that feel, I went from $160 to $220 with the minivan drop and I'm still trying to pay it off lol..
> oh yeah, I keep hearing about these grab bags, but checking out pimpmykeyboards ... they're always out of stock... are there more places to look?


I ment more on the r/MechMarket sub-reddit. Its basically a mechanical keyboard market. I have used it a few times now without issue but I always make sure I only trade/buy/sell to legit users I see regularly on there. You can easily find a bunch of trusted people selling their extra keys and switches in a grab-bag type bundle, and typically for cheap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> MX Browns are clearly the superior switch and y'all are just wrong.


That so sounds like me from two years ago.... Before I spilled half a can of coke on my Z710+ and killed the Z and X switches and wound up stealing what was at the time our spare Black Widow Ultimate..... Now I'll never go back from clickies, they're just too.... They feel so nice and satisfying to type on.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I could of sworn I have seen this issue more than once over on r/MK. Does anything look bent (the actual spacebar cap, stabs, or wire?). Not sure if lube would help with this problem, I know ive heard of a few people with sticky V60 spacebars and a little bit of shaving and lube fixes that. Possibly a bad right side stab?


Everything's straight, but I think I've found the issue. Its the spacebar side piece of the stabilizer that doesn't appear to be at the correct height. moving it down seemed to offset the balance.

Going to try to make some fine paper washers, to see if i can balance it out that way. Maybe some lube can help to take care of the remaining rattle.


----------



## Benjiw

Is it possible to scratch build a keyboard or is it just a case of using the board and keys from one and making your own custom case to house it in?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is it possible to scratch build a keyboard or is it just a case of using the board and keys from one and making your own custom case to house it in?


Yes, theres actually quiet a few kits that you can buy with everything or certain steps done for you. You can go completely custom by buying the pcb board, case, plates, switches, keycaps, stabs, LEDs if you want etc etc and you solder it together. Most of the really nice custom kits will acquire soldering.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yes, theres actually quiet a few kits that you can buy with everything or certain steps done for you. You can go completely custom by buying the pcb board, case, plates, switches, keycaps, stabs, LEDs if you want etc etc and you solder it together. Most of the really nice custom kits will acquire soldering.


Thanks for the quick reply I'm new to the world of mechanical keyboards, I have a CM rapid something or other that I'll mod eventually but was unaware you could buy kits. Do you know of any in the UK or would I have to import them? Is there somewhere I can read up on this that you know of so I don't ask 1000 questions and get on people's nerves? Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is it possible to scratch build a keyboard or is it just a case of using the board and keys from one and making your own custom case to house it in?


Yep, you can completely build your own, not a single thing from a complete keyboard needs to be used.

What you need are:

Case: custom(diy) or bought and optionally some feet to go with it
PCB: Handwired+control board(Teensy for example), bought PCB or custom PCB
Switches: Cherry MX or ALPS formfactor
Keycaps: whichever you want as long ast they fit on the switches ofc
USB Cable


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yep, you can completely build your own, not a single thing from a complete keyboard needs to be used.
> 
> What you need are:
> 
> Case: custom(diy) or bought and optionally some feet to go with it
> PCB: Handwired+control board(Teensy for example), bought PCB or custom PCB
> Switches: Cherry MX or ALPS formfactor
> Keycaps: whichever you want as long ast they fit on the switches ofc
> USB Cable


I'm okay with a soldering iron, not the best but I bet I have some dead circuit boards to practice with before attempting a keyboard.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Theoretically yes but since the springs are pretty unique in the clears it "may" feel different than just actuation force. I don't know if theres an actual legit option for clicky clears besides something close like a Green? only reason why I gave this option is because i have seen it asked before over on r/MK and this is usually what people go for if they specifically DONT want Greens and want a clicky Clear alternative.


I believe the actuation force of clears is 55g but it increases to 65g in between actuation & bottoming out. The definitely have a sharp increase in weight after actuation, more so than any other switch I have tried so far. It may not be for everyone as some may find it fatiguing, but I quite like it because it keeps me from bottoming out & is increasing my typing speed. I also would love to see a clicky clear myself, from what I've heard the closest you can get is these taiwan white (Aristotle) switches https://zealpc.net/products/taiwan-white-switch-aristotle if you feel comfortable with building your own board.


----------



## Rob27shred

Oh yeah BTW for any of my fellow keycap addicts, the SA Godspeed set went live on Massdrop today!







https://www.massdrop.com/buy/godspeed-custom-sa-keycap-set Not sure if there is a limit on how many sets are being sold but I'd jump on it quick if you like this set as there usually is with these GBs. I went in for the solar alphas, modifiers, & novelty kit which came to a little under $145 for all that. Not too shabby in the world of keyset group buys! Just a heads up in case any of yins are interested!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Oh yeah BTW for any of my fellow keycap addicts, the SA Godspeed set went live on Massdrop today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/godspeed-custom-sa-keycap-set Not sure if there is a limit on how many sets are being sold but I'd jump on it quick if you like this set as there usually is with these GBs. I went in for the solar alphas, modifiers, & novelty kit which came to a little under $145 for all that. Not too shabby in the world of keyset group buys! Just a heads up in case any of yins are interested!


Too much for my blood (right now). Once I do my "end game" build I will probably invest in a nice keycap set or try to piece a custom one together by getting little bits of different sets. who knows, but I love the style and shape of these, my favorite set thus far.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I believe the actuation force of clears is 55g but it increases to 65g in between actuation & bottoming out.


Not exactly. The force curve for Clears means they actuate at about 50g, but needs 65g to get over the tactile bump (if that makes sense. The bottom-out force is actually incredibly heavy, coming up on 95-100g. Deskthority's wiki has got force curves for the tactile Cherry switches if you ever want to look at them:


----------



## Mjhieu

Hi I wanted to join the club with the 1st Mechanical Keboard in my life. Corsair K65 RGB LUX.


----------



## connectwise

Sorry there's a five keyboard minimum to join the club. If you don't have at least 5 mechanical keyboard you're not taking this club seriously.


----------



## Mjhieu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sorry there's a five keyboard minimum to join the club. If you don't have at least 5 mechanical keyboard you're not taking this club seriously.


Sorry, I didnt know that. So I leave then xD. See you guys next time, when I got more 4 keyboards xD


----------



## CSCoder4ever

if I didn't effectively sell my Quickfire TK, I'd be taken seriously, but I do have both a minivan and numpad on the way with gateron greens, I will totes be taken seriously.

and I have 4 keyboards atm.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> if I didn't effectively sell my Quickfire TK, I'd be taken seriously, but I do have both a minivan and numpad on the way with gateron greens, I will totes be taken seriously.
> 
> and I have 4 keyboards atm.


That's okay, I've only got 2. I guess it'd be 4 if you count the Model M and the Model F holed away in my garage somewhere. I've had 7-9 depending on how you count, but when I got my first 65% (a Smart68), my two Pok3rs and my Filco TKL were never being used anymore. The other two were keyboards that I've gotten that either broke in no time (my Blackwidow just stopped working after a couple weeks) or returned (K95 w/ Reds). I've got plans to do a custom board soon, which should be an exciting and painfully expensive process. More news on that when the PCB is done being routed and I get my Smart back from the friend I loaned it to.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjhieu*
> 
> Sorry, I didnt know that. So I leave then xD. See you guys next time, when I got more 4 keyboards xD


----------



## Mjhieu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


I am newbie to this kind of keyboard, dont undertand what you mean xD.


----------



## VSG

He's kidding


----------



## Mjhieu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He's kidding


Sure haha


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Not exactly. The force curve for Clears means they actuate at about 50g, but needs 65g to get over the tactile bump (if that makes sense. The bottom-out force is actually incredibly heavy, coming up on 95-100g. Deskthority's wiki has got force curves for the tactile Cherry switches if you ever want to look at them:


Thank you, much better explanation than I pulled from memory. Also that helps explain the unique feel of clears much better than I did. The heavily increasing force after the tactile bump make them feel much different (& to me much better) than any other tactile switch IMO. +rep for the proper force curve!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjhieu*
> 
> Hi I wanted to join the club with the 1st Mechanical Keboard in my life. Corsair K65 RGB LUX.


You are more than welcome to join, don't let connectwise's comments get to you. He is just joking around. To join all you need to do is go to the 1st page of this thread & fill out the google form. Nice board BTW, does that have the new Cherry speed switches in it? How do they feel if it does? I have yet to get my hands on a board that uses them & am kinda curious about them. I was considering a Corsair TKL that someone was selling awhile back, but unfortunately they do not have standard bottom rows so I passed on it. Anyways welcome to the club man!


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Oh yeah BTW for any of my fellow keycap addicts, the SA Godspeed set went live on Massdrop today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/godspeed-custom-sa-keycap-set Not sure if there is a limit on how many sets are being sold but I'd jump on it quick if you like this set as there usually is with these GBs. I went in for the solar alphas, modifiers, & novelty kit which came to a little under $145 for all that. Not too shabby in the world of keyset group buys! Just a heads up in case any of yins are interested!


buh. i will never support another mito keyset. i was really looking forward to belafonte, but once i saw he was getting involved my dreams were dashed


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> buh. i will never support another mito keyset. i was really looking forward to belafonte, but once i saw he was getting involved my dreams were dashed


Business or Personal issues with MiTo here ?


----------



## Mjhieu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He's kidding


Sure haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> You are more than welcome to join, don't let connectwise's comments get to you. He is just joking around. To join all you need to do is go to the 1st page of this thread & fill out the google form. Nice board BTW, does that have the new Cherry speed switches in it? How do they feel if it does? I have yet to get my hands on a board that uses them & am kinda curious about them. I was considering a Corsair TKL that someone was selling awhile back, but unfortunately they do not have standard bottom rows so I passed on it. Anyways welcome to the club man!


Thanks for warm welcome







. Love you xD


----------



## pstN

Hi guys.

I bought a new CM Quickfire Rapid RED MX which is connected through PS2. Whenever I play a game, sometimes (i'd say every 5-10 mins) the strafing keys like a or d will get stuck (not physically) but even if I don't press it, the screen will move like I'm clicking it until I click that key again, at which point it will be "unclicked". Should I RMA it?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstN*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I bought a new CM Quickfire Rapid RED MX which is connected through PS2. Whenever I play a game, sometimes (i'd say every 5-10 mins) the strafing keys like a or d will get stuck (not physically) but even if I don't press it, the screen will move like I'm clicking it until I click that key again, at which point it will be "unclicked". Should I RMA it?


When i first ordered my MagicForce 68 I had to adjust the polling rate. Within Overwatch, on certain polling rates, when I would hold the TAB button to view the scoreboard it would just blink the scoreboard as if I was repeatedly pressing the TAB button even though I was holding it down. Once i adjust the polling, it works as intended now and not sure if this is the same case with the CM Quickfire. I dont know if they even have adjustable polling rates.

You issue seems sporadic which makes me think it make be an issue with the board itself, but if you test the keyboard on another computer to see if it does the same thing then I would just to be safe.


----------



## HAGGARD

Have MX Blacks. Don't like how actuation happens way before bottom-out. How can I make them bottom-out sooner? O-rings?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Have MX Blacks. Don't like how actuation happens way before bottom-out. How can I make them bottom-out sooner? O-rings?


Pretty much, thicker orings would help and would give you a much softer bottom out. I use orings on all of my mechs for that reason specifically. Could even try doubling up the orings and see if you like that. (or if it even works, never tried it myself)


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Business or Personal issues with MiTo here ?


Personally, my issues are with the PuLSE drama. It was unnecessary and I don't like the idea of supporting someone who behaved in such a childish way.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Pretty much, thicker orings would help and would give you a much softer bottom out. I use orings on all of my mechs for that reason specifically. Could even try doubling up the orings and see if you like that. (or if it even works, never tried it myself)


It works, but you have to be careful with what thickness o-rings you use. Cherry MX switches actuate at roughly 2mm and bottom out at 4mm, so if you add >2mm of o-rings, your switch won't actuate anymore.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Heh, I'm surprised to find that quite a few do like Clears.







I tend to favor heavier switch types though, hence I have a collection of MX Black, Clear, Green, Milk, and White, as well as a Lexmark Model M and one of the best switch to type on (imo), the Topre 55G. I have a Topre RealForce 55G full sized board and I'd love to use it more often, unfortunately, I don't have much desk real estate so full sized KB will have to be stored for the time being.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hey, just picked this one up at the goodwill.

Not sure what to do with it. Cherry Blacks with a couple cool caps like "Orbit", "Night", "Camp On", and "Help".

Kind of want to clean it up and use it, but its a terminal connection. Is there any downside to using a terminal to usb adapter?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Personally, my issues are with the PuLSE drama. It was unnecessary and I don't like the idea of supporting someone who behaved in such a childish way.


I remeber hearing something about the Pulse GB but was not involved in that one. What happened, if you don't mind discussing it? I'm figuring this one should be a bit better put together sine it's through Massdrop, but I can't say I'm 100% sure about that.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Heh, I'm surprised to find that quite a few do like Clears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to favor heavier switch types though, hence I have a collection of MX Black, Clear, Green, Milk, and White, as well as a Lexmark Model M and one of the best switch to type on (imo), the Topre 55G. I have a Topre RealForce 55G full sized board and I'd love to use it more often, unfortunately, I don't have much desk real estate so full sized KB will have to be stored for the time being.


I have been wanting to try Topre 55g badly but you just said it. TKL is the smallest Topre 55g board I could find & they are very expensive. I'm hoping I get a chance to try one before I drop that much.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I remeber hearing something about the Pulse GB but was not involved in that one. What happened, if you don't mind discussing it? I'm figuring this one should be a bit better put together sine it's through Massdrop, but I can't say I'm 100% sure about that.


There was some fallout from round one of PuLSE and it was a bit of a crap shoot. I'd recommend reading the thread "Who Owns A Colorway" on Geekhack. It's an interesting discussion and gives a decent look into what I'm talking about.

@geggeg if you want to try a board with Clears, I could probably throw some in my WhiteFox and send it to you as a loaner for a little while. I wouldn't mind too much. It'd have to be in a couple weeks cause I don't have my other boards on hand (except the massive Model M and F). Or I could toss some in a Magicforce 68 if you didn't want to borrow something as valuable as the Fox. I should have a kit or two for the Magicforce boards in a week or two coming in from Taobao and I was planning on Clears anyway for at least one of them. Maybe one with stock clears and one with Korean springs (or Zealios, I guess)...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey, just picked this one up at the goodwill.
> 
> Not sure what to do with it. Cherry Blacks with a couple cool caps like "Orbit", "Night", "Camp On", and "Help".
> 
> Kind of want to clean it up and use it, but its a terminal connection. Is there any downside to using a terminal to usb adapter?


Main downside is it will probably lock up on some key combos of more then 2 keys at once. Only an issue with gaming, but it can be a big one if you need to move up-left while jumping and throwing a nade. Sometimes you can re-arrange key bindings to get to ones that don't lock up together.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey, just picked this one up at the goodwill.
> 
> Not sure what to do with it. Cherry Blacks with a couple cool caps like "Orbit", "Night", "Camp On", and "Help".
> 
> Kind of want to clean it up and use it, but its a terminal connection. Is there any downside to using a terminal to usb adapter?
> 
> 
> 
> Main downside is it will probably lock up on some key combos of more then 2 keys at once. Only an issue with gaming, but it can be a big one if you need to move up-left while jumping and throwing a nade. Sometimes you can re-arrange key bindings to get to ones that don't lock up together.
Click to expand...

Looking at this this guide here. It says with NKRO. Is the 2+ key combo only a problem with straight conversion, or is it an issue relating to terminal boards in general? The more I bang on this thing the more I like it, blacks feel allot like reds but heavier, and perhaps smoother.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey, just picked this one up at the goodwill.
> 
> Not sure what to do with it. Cherry Blacks with a couple cool caps like "Orbit", "Night", "Camp On", and "Help".
> 
> Kind of want to clean it up and use it, but its a terminal connection. Is there any downside to using a terminal to usb adapter?


It the 5-pin connector right? If so, you'll need an AT to PS/2 adapter, if your mobo has PS/2, you're set, if not, you'll need a PS/2 to USB adapter too.

Or you could remove the existing PCB and handwire it with a Teensy.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> There was some fallout from round one of PuLSE and it was a bit of a crap shoot. I'd recommend reading the thread "Who Owns A Colorway" on Geekhack. It's an interesting discussion and gives a decent look into what I'm talking about.
> 
> @geggeg if you want to try a board with Clears, I could probably throw some in my WhiteFox and send it to you as a loaner for a little while. I wouldn't mind too much. It'd have to be in a couple weeks cause I don't have my other boards on hand (except the massive Model M and F). Or I could toss some in a Magicforce 68 if you didn't want to borrow something as valuable as the Fox. I should have a kit or two for the Magicforce boards in a week or two coming in from Taobao and I was planning on Clears anyway for at least one of them. Maybe one with stock clears and one with Korean springs (or Zealios, I guess)...


I see will definitely check that thread out, thanks for the info.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looking at this this guide here. It says with NKRO. Is the 2+ key combo only a problem with straight conversion, or is it an issue relating to terminal boards in general? The more I bang on this thing the more I like it, blacks feel allot like reds but heavier, and perhaps smoother.


It's just a common problem on any keyboards made before ~2005, and cheaper keyboards still today. The adapter supports NKRO, but the keyboard may or may not.


----------



## Rob27shred

Finally got my MF68 with gat greens in from MD today. The greens are pretty nice, basically just like they claim to be a heavier blue. The gats do seem smoother & crisper than cherry tactile/clicky to me, although blue & white are the only tactile/clicky cherry switches I have on hand to compare to. I have yet to try Cherry greens so I can't say how similar/dissimilar they would feel to these. Also I suspect the whites have higher bottoming out weight than 80g as they are much more fatiguing to type on & have a much different feel than greens.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjhieu*
> 
> Sure haha
> Thanks for warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love you xD


LOL, no problem!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey, just picked this one up at the goodwill.
> 
> Not sure what to do with it. Cherry Blacks with a couple cool caps like "Orbit", "Night", "Camp On", and "Help".
> 
> Kind of want to clean it up and use it, but its a terminal connection. Is there any downside to using a terminal to usb adapter?
> 
> 
> 
> It the 5-pin connector right? If so, you'll need an AT to PS/2 adapter, if your mobo has PS/2, you're set, if not, you'll need a PS/2 to USB adapter too.
> 
> Or you could remove the existing PCB and handwire it with a Teensy.
Click to expand...

I was looking at doing a teensy. It is only 20 bucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looking at this this guide here. It says with NKRO. Is the 2+ key combo only a problem with straight conversion, or is it an issue relating to terminal boards in general? The more I bang on this thing the more I like it, blacks feel allot like reds but heavier, and perhaps smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a common problem on any keyboards made before ~2005, and cheaper keyboards still today. The adapter supports NKRO, but the keyboard may or may not.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info. If I end up running into problems with NKRO, it wont be a deal breaker, I may not use it at my gaming machine, but I am going to be doing a workstation build at the start of next year for my wife, it might just go there.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Does anyone know when the RS96 will be dropping on KBDist? I just bought Hyperfuse and Hydro and need another pit to sink some money into lol. Also I really hope that I can get the issue of scratches sorted out with my Hyperfuse set since there are some very noticeable ones.


----------



## mr squishy

So, this happened today:


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstN*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I bought a new CM Quickfire Rapid RED MX which is connected through PS2. Whenever I play a game, sometimes (i'd say every 5-10 mins) the strafing keys like a or d will get stuck (not physically) but even if I don't press it, the screen will move like I'm clicking it until I click that key again, at which point it will be "unclicked". Should I RMA it?


I bought my friend one of those for xmas. He had the same issues but with USB. From our searches it had to do with the 6kro vs nkro. However no matter what we switched none of it worked. I would suggest RMA. I can't give you closure since my friend wouldn't RMA no matter how much I tried to convince him, and no matter how frustrated he got while playing.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Business or Personal issues with MiTo here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, my issues are with the PuLSE drama. It was unnecessary and I don't like the idea of supporting someone who behaved in such a childish way.
Click to expand...

That's like 90 percent of Geekhackers here







.

If I had to avoid every business deal because it's linked to A-holes, we would be out of business. Sometimes you have to deal with them to get the service/hardware necessary for your business to function each and everyday.

Anyway MiTo isn't collecting the money at all here it's all 100% MassDrop, so unless you despise MD as well then it's a failed effort no matter who provides the key-caps in your world.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

My Ducky Mini next my XPS 13. :]


----------



## KipH

Review coming soon! Not to spoil it or anything, but this my be my new favorite switch of all times!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I bought my friend one of those for xmas. He had the same issues but with USB. From our searches it had to do with the 6kro vs nkro. However no matter what we switched none of it worked. I would suggest RMA. I can't give you closure since my friend wouldn't RMA no matter how much I tried to convince him, and no matter how frustrated he got while playing.


6KRO wouldn't do that unless he is holding more than 6 keys at once. It sounds like its probably 2kro.

If so, it's a design flaw, and RMA won't help.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Review coming soon! Not to spoil it or anything, but this my be my new favorite switch of all times!


Damn, that Lego Keyboard has my interest, please provide more details here







.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ducky Mini next my XPS 13. :]


Nice!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Review coming soon! Not to spoil it or anything, but this my be my new favorite switch of all times!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Looking forward to it!









What a cool idea for a board.
And curious to find out what switch that is, lol.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*
> 
> 
> 
> My Ducky Mini next my XPS 13. :]


Sweet!







So how you liking the Ducky Mini & what switches does yours have? Been kinda interested in them since 60% boards are fast becoming my favs. Although since the Ducky mini has a slightly unusual case design for 60% boards I would like to try one before I seriously consider buying one. I have become quite used to the Poker style 60% boards since I have a Pok3r & 2 V60s. The board definitely looks good though man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Review coming soon! Not to spoil it or anything, but this my be my new favorite switch of all times!


You have definitely caught my full attention!







Can't wait to see what this is, the lego top plate is just genius & I am really curious as to what the switches are. I'll be keeping an eye out for your review!


----------



## confed

Damn, surprised I didn't see anything here. I will try and take some pics of my TADA68 and get them up this weekend. Aside from loving the keyboard, they actually have me interested round 2 of the TADA68. It is more $ but will be including a new switch, 3 new switches actually. I was looking at the MOD-H switch. I may just wait, see how it goes and if all is well, originative will eventually be selling the switches by themselves.



Here's more information about the switch.

http://www.kbdist.com/mod-switches


----------



## aberrero

Built an Ergodox Infinity today. My first DIY keyboard. Currently using Danger Zone SA keycaps on Gateron browns. I have some new caps on order though.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Built an Ergodox Infinity today. My first DIY keyboard. Currently using Danger Zone SA keycaps on Gateron browns. I have some new caps on order though.


Are those keycaps heavy? How do you like the weight of those keycaps on the gateron browns? I have gat reds with thin/light ABS keycaps that I wanted to change to something heavier and thicker.


----------



## confed

Some potato pics from my phone of the TADA68.


----------



## gene-z

My Filco 2 TKL has started having key chatter (keys double pressing). Barely had it 3 years







. I bought some switches to fix it, but I'm too lazy to solder them on.









I ended up ordering this a few days ago from Varmilo directly (#9) with dye sub caps and Gateron switches, as I've read online they feel smoother than Cherry:



They have a ton of customization options, far better selection than what goes up on Massdrop. If you're interested, here is the contact e-mail:

zhh19 (at) zhihaihe.cn


----------



## Cyb3r

anyone know if ducky has customizable azerty layouts for shipping in the usa? (belgian living in the us i can work with qwerty but azerty feels more natural) for when i eventually need to replace my aging K70 since the only other option would be to get one shipped from belgium which creates other hassles


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Review coming soon! Not to spoil it or anything, but this my be my new favorite switch of all times!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 6KRO wouldn't do that unless he is holding more than 6 keys at once. It sounds like its probably 2kro.
> 
> If so, it's a design flaw, and RMA won't help.


I thought as much from all the complaints I read online.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Damn, that Lego Keyboard has my interest, please provide more details here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Googled what I saw on the space bar, and voila!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Googled what I saw on the space bar, and voila!


Swappable top covers/panels is the way to go. That Lego top wasn't my cup of tea but I see they have a lot of options. The switches look Alps inspired with Cherry MX stems for keycap compatibility so I am definitely curious now.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Are those keycaps heavy? How do you like the weight of those keycaps on the gateron browns? I have gat reds with thin/light ABS keycaps that I wanted to change to something heavier and thicker.


What do you mean by that? Heavier keycaps would make the keys feel lighter, right? They definitely feel substantial enough for me and the size is good. I'm still working on getting used to the Ergodox layout though so i cant type too quickly on this.

I would not recommend DSA profile keys for the Ergodox, it ends up sitting way too high off of the desk for my preference.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What do you mean by that? Heavier keycaps would make the keys feel lighter, right? They definitely feel substantial enough for me and the size is good. I'm still working on getting used to the Ergodox layout though so i cant type too quickly on this.
> 
> I would not recommend DSA profile keys for the Ergodox, it ends up sitting way too high off of the desk for my preference.


Im speaking more on the actual weight and density of the keycaps. I have light and thin ABS keycaps (the stock ones) on gateron reds and it feels "flimsy" or almost "cheap" feelings and was just curious if a heavy keycap like a thicker PBT keycaps.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Im speaking more on the actual weight and density of the keycaps. I have light and thin ABS keycaps (the stock ones) on gateron reds and it feels "flimsy" or almost "cheap" feelings and was just curious if a heavy keycap like a thicker PBT keycaps.


For me pbt keycaps give a nicer feeling compared to abs.that being said, the degree of difference is also dependent in the thickness of the pbt.i felt a huge change going from the stock abs caps on my filco tkl to the ducky pbt ones. Currently have tai hot sunset on my filco and they don't feel as nice as the ducky one.

Side note, anyone has any positive or negative experiences with the kc 60? Thinking of getting a 60% for work.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Googled what I saw on the space bar, and voila!


That's...really pretty cool.  Wish my computer lab had those back in elementary school.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Im speaking more on the actual weight and density of the keycaps. I have light and thin ABS keycaps (the stock ones) on gateron reds and it feels "flimsy" or almost "cheap" feelings and was just curious if a heavy keycap like a thicker PBT keycaps.


They are quite thick and dense. They are double shot so they are probably twice as thick as your keys.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Totally forgot about this group, even after my nice new purchase! Got this keyboard for half off, and it is great; 1ST PLAYER Steampunk. It seems to have custom switches as when I asked the owner of the company about it, he said they are made in-house. Is that a lie? Or do these really look like nothing you guys have ever seen?

http://www.overclock.net/products/1st-player-steampunk-keyboard/reviews/7399


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Totally forgot about this group, even after my nice new purchase! Got this keyboard for half off, and it is great; 1ST PLAYER Steampunk. It seems to have custom switches as when I asked the owner of the company about it, he said they are made in-house. Is that a lie? Or do these really look like nothing you guys have ever seen?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/1st-player-steampunk-keyboard/reviews/7399


I'm not sure exactly what they are as I don't recall ever seeing markings like that. I'd be interested in seeing a torn-down switch if you've got the technical know-how and tools to do it. They're likely "just another Cherry clone," but there's a chance it's got something special to it.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Totally forgot about this group, even after my nice new purchase! Got this keyboard for half off, and it is great; 1ST PLAYER Steampunk. It seems to have custom switches as when I asked the owner of the company about it, he said they are made in-house. Is that a lie? Or do these really look like nothing you guys have ever seen?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/1st-player-steampunk-keyboard/reviews/7399


Never seen the "G" switch before, but upon a little research it definitely looks like an in-house switch made by 1ST Player, definitely just looks like another cherry knock-off, probably something similar to a Kailh quality. They are tactile clicky Blues with 60g force?


----------



## prava

Whitefox meets Granite:



















I just don't get tired of Granite. IMO the best set ever released. It would be perfect if it had the keys properly aligned. But if you aren't OCD or not that much about it you will be fine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a sexy combo... I'm kind of wishing I had gone in on the white fox one, but I really am addicted to my numpad.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Never seen the "G" switch before, but upon a little research it definitely looks like an in-house switch made by 1ST Player, definitely just looks like another cherry knock-off, probably something similar to a Kailh quality. They are tactile clicky Blues with 60g force?


Crazy enough, yeah. So pretty much Greens in MX, if I'm not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what they are as I don't recall ever seeing markings like that. I'd be interested in seeing a torn-down switch if you've got the technical know-how and tools to do it. They're likely "just another Cherry clone," but there's a chance it's got something special to it.


Yeah, I don't think I could do that for you because I love this board and don't want to mess it up! Lol.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Crazy enough, yeah. So pretty much Greens in MX, if I'm not mistaken.


They perfectly match Gateron Blues which are Clicky 60g. I believe Cherry Greens are 80g while Blues are 50g, but I highly prefer the Gaterons over the MX Cherries honestly, especially something a little heavier for clicky switches, but as with any knock-off its all in the build quality. Do you notice any upstroke rattle or chirping on certain keys/switches?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> They perfectly match Gateron Blues which are Clicky 60g. I believe Cherry Greens are 80g while Blues are 50g, but I highly prefer the Gaterons over the MX Cherries honestly, especially something a little heavier for clicky switches, but as with any knock-off its all in the build quality. Do you notice any upstroke rattle or chirping on certain keys/switches?


I personally don't notice anything other than the "H" key being a little bit stiff.


----------



## Dyaems

My semi-complete project.



B.Face X2 PCB
IQunix Lambo Case Silver
Aluminum Top Plate
Zealios 65g
EnjoyPBT Keycaps and Modifiers


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> My semi-complete project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.Face X2 PCB
> IQunix Lambo Case Silver
> Aluminum Top Plate
> Zealios 65g
> *EnjoyPBT Keycaps and Modifiers*


was gonna say, how did you get GMK CMYK already? nice board


----------



## Dyaems

its an EnjoyPBT CMYK dyesubbed and I only borrowed it for photoshoot haha


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> its an EnjoyPBT CMYK dyesubbed and I only borrowed it for photoshoot haha


lol, looks good though. i've got those mods too!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> lol, looks good though. i've got those mods too!


will be getting my own set sometime!


----------



## RagingPwner

This beauty finally came on Monday. Spent the last 4 or so hours soldering and putting switches together.. most of the time assembling the switches lol. I can't wait to finish it up later.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty finally came on Monday. Spent the last 4 or so hours soldering and putting switches together.. most of the time assembling the switches lol. I can't wait to finish it up later.


Have any half-way built shots of switches soldered on? Also what kind of switches did you decide to do with?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have any half-way built shots of switches soldered on? Also what kind of switches did you decide to do with?


No because my phone died half way through. Switches are all done already, I'll post some pics after a nap.

Switches are 78g vintage mx blacks.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> No because my phone died half way through. Switches are all done already, I'll post some pics after a nap.
> 
> Switches are 78g vintage mx blacks.


Very nice, don't really see too many builds with them. I have a board with vintage MX Blues that seem totally different than modern MX Blues but that may the +4 years of wear, but nonetheless they feel smoother and sound much different. I also believe they changed the springs in the modern mx switches as compared to the vintage ones right?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Very nice, don't really see too many builds with them. I have a board with vintage MX Blues that seem totally different than modern MX Blues but that may the +4 years of wear, but nonetheless they feel smoother and sound much different. I also believe they changed the springs in the modern mx switches as compared to the vintage ones right?


Yeah I've heard some people say they feel somewhere between modern reds and blacks. I think what makes them smoother is that the sliders were made out of a different material. And they are definitely smooth. At least as smooth as my gateron blacks and no scratchiness whatsoever that cherry linears are known for.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Yeah I've heard some people say they feel somewhere between modern reds and blacks. I think what makes them smoother is that the sliders were made out of a different material. And they are definitely smooth. At least as smooth as my gateron blacks and no scratchiness whatsoever that cherry linears are known for.


Right, thats exactly what I've heard as compared to the vintage switches. I have a tester with modern mx cherrys and gaterons and the gaterons are noticeably smoother, and like you said the mx cherrys have that "scratchy" feeling and the plastic is definitely rougher as compared to the gateron plastic. I heavily preferred the Gat reds over the modern MX Reds mainly because of the smoothness + slightly lighter


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have any half-way built shots of switches soldered on? Also what kind of switches did you decide to do with?


Some potato pics but I'll have some proper ones soon.


----------



## VSG

Cherry MX Speed (Silver) RGB in the house:





Compared to the Cherry MX Red, Brown and Silent (Red) RGB:


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

when did cherry start making translucent tops?


----------



## VSG

Ever since they started making RGB switches in 2014.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ever since they started making RGB switches in 2014.


TIL


----------



## davcc22

so my keybord's c switch is stuffed the solder joint looks perfet same with the pcb and it works when i short the contats so what is my issue i wonder


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> so my keybord's c switch is stuffed the solder joint looks perfet same with the pcb and it works when i short the contats so what is my issue i wonder


Must be an issue with the switch itself then, open it up and have a look inside to see if anything's off.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Must be an issue with the switch itself then, open it up and have a look inside to see if anything's off.


know any good was to get a swith open if its plate mounted?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> know any good was to get a swith open if its plate mounted?


Plenty of guides online, just google it. I have only opened alps switches up to this point, so can't give you any personal advice.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> know any good was to get a swith open if its plate mounted?


If its a cherry switch and plate mounted then it should be easy. You may need two little screwdrivers or flatheads though because it makes it easier. You basically just press in on the little holes near the corners to release tension on those little tabs and the top piece will just come right off. You pull the plastic slider/stem out and then youll see the spring underneath.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> If its a cherry switch and plate mounted then it should be easy. You may need two little screwdrivers or flatheads though because it makes it easier. You basically just press in on the little holes near the corners to release tension on those little tabs and the top piece will just come right off. You pull the plastic slider/stem out and then youll see the spring underneath.


actually I men't to say kailh switches and this is what I have to deal with


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> actually I men't to say kailh switches and this is what I have to deal with


I believe its a similar concept, those 4 tabs (2 on each side) looks like the ones you want to press inward with a really small flathead or something and use another one to pull that black top housing upwards, may be tricky but it looks like the top black housing should come right off leaving the innards exposed.

*EDIT*

ACTUALLY, right after I posted this I decided to check it out more. It looks like the top housing for Kailh switches have a much longer tab that runs underneath the 2 tabs on each side so it may not have enough wiggle room or space to get the top pieces off without de-soldering first.


----------



## mr squishy

Well, Unfortunately PMK is currently out of ABS blanks, so I have to wait a bit to finish the board, but here's my ergodox infinity. Anyone know where to get a shorter type C cable for the interconnect?


----------



## davcc22

looks like im getting a cheap soldering iron some whic and solder tommorow lol and something to clean that flux up with!!!


----------



## davcc22

update i got some of this wonderful stuff and sprayed a decent amount in to the switch and it's fixed!!!


----------



## ACM

My first mech board ever. Magicforce 68 key.
Love the feeling.


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm sad I missed the Drop on the Godspeed keycaps.











Hopefully they'll bring it back soon. I finally found the perfect caps for my QFR.


----------



## Rob27shred

Heads up guys, Originative is running a group buy for GMK Sky Dolch right now & has a killer sale price on the base (148 key set) kit. $125 or $130 with a tray + shipping. It is a group buy so join at your own risk, but with Originative running it I have faith that it will be a smooth GB.








https://www.originativeco.com/products/sky-dolch?variant=18722585861


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> My first mech board ever. Magicforce 68 key.
> Love the feeling.


what switches?


----------



## cephelix

ACV@ACM Nice! I've heard for the price they're actually quite good.

I recently purchased a 2nd hand KC60 myself and after swapping out the keycaps to Ducky PBT ones, I'm really enjoying the gateron browns The keyboard does sound a bit hollow though. Does anyone know if it's a worthwhile endeavour to open up the case and stuff it with drawer liner?


Top board is my trusty filco majestouch 2 tkl with tai hao sunset keycaps. They're too thin for my liking though.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*


I've got a bunch of these. Not sure what I'm going to do with them, I was thinking of maybe a stem swap and building another 60% or maybe something a little smaller but I don't know yet.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> what switches?


Gateron browns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ACV@ACM Nice! I've heard for the price they're actually quite good.
> 
> I recently purchased a 2nd hand KC60 myself and after swapping out the keycaps to Ducky PBT ones, I'm really enjoying the gateron browns The keyboard does sound a bit hollow though. Does anyone know if it's a worthwhile endeavour to open up the case and stuff it with drawer liner?
> 
> 
> Top board is my trusty filco majestouch 2 tkl with tai hao sunset keycaps. They're too thin for my liking though.


Surprisingly good quality for the price (CNC'd metal top is nice). The keycaps are meh but I can live with it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> what switches?
> 
> 
> 
> Gateron browns
Click to expand...

Nice, I got my older sister the same keyboard w/ the same switches, it doesn't compare to my personal magicforce 68 with Cherry MX Greens however


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, I got my older sister the same keyboard w/ the same switches, it doesn't compare to my personal magicforce 68 with Cherry MX Greens however


Very nice of you. I cannot wait to try more boards in the future.
I feel like I'm just dipping my toe into the pool of what's called mechanical keyboards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, I got my older sister the same keyboard w/ the same switches, it doesn't compare to my personal magicforce 68 with Cherry MX Greens however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice of you. I cannot wait to try more boards in the future.
> I feel like I'm just dipping my toe into the pool of what's called mechanical keyboards.
Click to expand...

I've tried a good handful, but still many switches to try, and some I WANT to try


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was looking at doing a teensy. It is only 20 bucks.
> Thanks for that info. If I end up running into problems with NKRO, it wont be a deal breaker, I may not use it at my gaming machine, but I am going to be doing a workstation build at the start of next year for my wife, it might just go there.


Late to the party here, but that's a rebranded WYSE PCE. If you Teensy it, you'll have NKRO, but you either need to write the firmware yourself or use Soarer's WYSEverter.


----------



## Dyaems

Novaforce Realtouch 87Z


lol


----------



## RatPatrol01

Not sure if I've posted it in this thread, but here's my much coveted keyset



I give you most of the Skull Squadron DSA base set (plus a random signature plastics 1.25u dye-sub shift key, because FC660m problems)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was looking at doing a teensy. It is only 20 bucks.
> Thanks for that info. If I end up running into problems with NKRO, it wont be a deal breaker, I may not use it at my gaming machine, but I am going to be doing a workstation build at the start of next year for my wife, it might just go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party here, but that's a rebranded WYSE PCE. If you Teensy it, you'll have NKRO, but you either need to write the firmware yourself or use Soarer's WYSEverter.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I will probably dig in here next week and put in an order for the teensy.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Novaforce Realtouch 87Z
> 
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Not sure if I've posted it in this thread, but here's my much coveted keyset
> 
> 
> 
> I give you most of the Skull Squadron DSA base set (plus a random signature plastics 1.25u dye-sub shift key, because FC660m problems)





Really nice sets! how come mine never look as good?


----------



## drazah

I have an order in for the SA GODSPEED, wish i could get my hands on more SA sets to use currently. Ill be waiting a while for my set


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I have an order in for the SA GODSPEED, wish i could get my hands on more SA sets to use currently. Ill be waiting a while for my set


Let me know how you like them. I really want them for my QFR. THe shape and style is exactly what I've been searching for this entire time in a keycap set.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Let me know how you like them. I really want them for my QFR. THe shape and style is exactly what I've been searching for this entire time in a keycap set.


I'm sure all of us who ordered Godspeed SA will posting all over showing them off when we get them. Unfortunately the estimated shipping date is late March early April 2017.


----------



## Fyrwulf

I have a confession to make. I hate TKL keyboards. I learned how to write HTML on those fruity little iMacs with their tiny keyboards and I hated the experience, because I have big hands and typing on those pieces of crap gave me cramps all the time. So now, whenever I see a picture or somebody praising a TKL, I want to ninja the moron who thought of the concept. [/rant]


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I have a confession to make. I hate TKL keyboards. I learned how to write HTML on those fruity little iMacs with their tiny keyboards and I hated the experience, because I have big hands and typing on those pieces of crap gave me cramps all the time. So now, whenever I see a picture or somebody praising a TKL, I want to ninja the moron who thought of the concept. [/rant]


The TKL is the same size from top to bottom compared to a full size KB. The difference is the size from left to right where it does not have a dedicated number pad. So it shouldn't feel any different when typing except when you need to use the numbers!

Or are you talking about seeing 60% KBs like the one posted by ratpatrol01?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The TKL is the same size from top to bottom compared to a full size KB. The difference is the size from left to right where it does not have a dedicated number pad. So it shouldn't feel any different when typing except when you need to use the numbers!


Oh, I know that, it's just that seeing one brings back unpleasant memories. Besides, I prefer my movement and common usage keys on the numpad when I'm gaming.
Quote:


> Or are you talking about seeing 60% KBs like the one posted by ratpatrol01?


Those are even worse. I'm not knocking anybody else's preferences, I just hate the damned things. To be honest, I'm thinking of getting a Logitech G910 when I finally finish my present build, as I already presently own a G602 mouse and G933 headset.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Oh, I know that, it's just that seeing one brings back unpleasant memories. Besides, I prefer my movement and common usage keys on the numpad when I'm gaming.
> Those are even worse. I'm not knocking anybody else's preferences, I just hate the damned things. To be honest, I'm thinking of getting a Logitech G910 when I finally finish my present build, as I already presently own a G602 mouse and G933 headset.


theres always a separate numpad when you need it


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> theres always a separate numpad when you need it


I SHALL NOT BE CONVERTED!


----------



## Mega Man

Your loss


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I have a confession to make. I hate TKL keyboards. I learned how to write HTML on those fruity little iMacs with their tiny keyboards and I hated the experience, *because I have big hands and typing on those pieces of crap gave me cramps all the time*. So now, whenever I see a picture or somebody praising a TKL, I want to ninja the moron who thought of the concept. [/rant]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Oh, I know that, it's just that seeing one brings back unpleasant memories. *Besides, I prefer my movement and common usage keys on the numpad when I'm gaming*.
> Those are even worse. I'm not knocking anybody else's preferences, I just hate the damned things. To be honest, I'm thinking of getting a Logitech G910 when I finally finish my present build, as I already presently own a G602 mouse and G933 headset.


Please educate yourself before showing such misinformation regarding mech keyboards.

a) Using the numpad for gaming, unless you are a lefty, is far more stressful and cramp-inducing than doing it WASD-style. Or you have a giant desk and can move the keyboard 2 feet to the left, that is. In any case it makes absolutely no sense to do so.

b) Using full-sized keyboards will force your hand to stretch and move more when compared to a 60%. IE... you are stressing more your hands whilst using full-sized keyboards rather than smallish ones.

c) And this is the icing on the cake: keyboard size does not matter regarding hand positioning. A little keyboard will force your hands in the same position as a giant one because big keyboards have simply more keys than small ones, not smaller keys. Moreover, a small keyboard means less hand movements and less stress. You don't have to reach anything, you simply have to muscle-memory your way by knowing the binds of your keyboard and using appropriate combinations. FN+5 is far more comfy than F5.


----------



## RatPatrol01

For me the big draw of TKLs and 60%'s is natural hand position. I'm sure it's different for everybody, but when I'm gaming I can't comfortably put my left hand on WASD and my right on the mouse with a full size keyboard in between. I tried it with a Corsair STRAFE RGB and just hated it, had to replace the board even though I liked it quite a bit.

At work I need a fullsize, if only for when I feature test something number intensive or something, but at home I absolutely have to have a compact board.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> a) Using the numpad for gaming, unless you are a lefty, is far more stressful and cramp-inducing than doing it WASD-style. Or you have a giant desk and can move the keyboard 2 feet to the left, that is. In any case it makes absolutely no sense to do so.


Funnily enough, I am a lefty. What now?
Quote:


> b) Using full-sized keyboards will force your hand to stretch and move more when compared to a 60%. IE... you are stressing more your hands whilst using full-sized keyboards rather than smallish ones.


I have used TKL keyboards before, I have more typing errors on those than I do my laptop keyboard. Also, I have ginormous hands.
Quote:


> c) And this is the icing on the cake: keyboard size does not matter regarding hand positioning. A little keyboard will force your hands in the same position as a giant one because big keyboards have simply more keys than small ones, not smaller keys. Moreover, a small keyboard means less hand movements and less stress. You don't have to reach anything, you simply have to muscle-memory your way by knowing the binds of your keyboard and using appropriate combinations. FN+5 is far more comfy than F5.


Not for me, it's not. Again, ginormous hands. To use FN+5 requires me to contort my hand almost 90 degrees, whereas I can quickly extend my finger and tap F5 on those rare occasions I need to use a function key.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> Funnily enough, I am a lefty. What now?


Already covered that exception, didn't I?
Quote:


> I have used TKL keyboards before, I have more typing errors on those than I do my laptop keyboard. Also, I have ginormous hands.


Makes no sense. 90% of the keyboards featured on laptops are smaller than those on desktop computers. How could you have more problems on an actually smaller keyboard?Ginormous... how big is that, in thumb-to-pinky and overall length of your hand?
Quote:


> Not for me, it's not. Again, ginormous hands. To use FN+5 requires me to contort my hand almost 90 degrees, whereas I can quickly extend my finger and tap F5 on those rare occasions I need to use a function key.


If you have to contort you hand 90º to do FN+5 you are doing it wrong or have a keyboard with a crappy layout. Most of the time FN key sits between the left CTRL and ALT keys, which means that you use your pinky for FN and your index for 5. How is that 90º?


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Ginormous... how big is that, in thumb-to-pinky and overall length of your hand?


XL gloves are slightly too small for my hands.

Just took this pic. For reference, my laptop has a 17" screen. And yes, my hand is right up against the screen.


Quote:


> If you have to contort you hand 90º to do FN+5 you are doing it wrong or have a keyboard with a crappy layout. Most of the time FN key sits between the left CTRL and ALT keys, which means that you use your pinky for FN and your index for 5. How is that 90º?


I know what the motion is, it's extremely uncomfortable. Rotating my hand is more comfortable. Just reaching up and tapping an F key is very comfortable and also a much faster process for me.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> XL gloves are slightly too small for my hands.
> 
> Just took this pic. For reference, my laptop has a 17" screen. And yes, my hand is right up against the screen.
> 
> I know what the motion is, it's extremely uncomfortable. Rotating my hand is more comfortable. Just reaching up and tapping an F key is very comfortable and also a much faster process for me.


Yo dude, get what you know works for you. Comfort should always be the main reason to upgrade an item. You ever see something like an ErgoDox? I know a few coders who have crazy big hands and they like to use them. I hate the layout also for coding, Id rather have a full size keyboard but to me its all about the switch. I no longer like Blues or anything that clicks.


----------



## Fyrwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> You ever see something like an ErgoDox?


I have. It strikes me as an extreme version of Microsoft's old ergonomic keyboards, which I've liked the few times I've used them. I think if I still did any coding I'd be all over it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The ErgoDox is still one of the keyboards out there that really interests me... The various options, and arguably still able to have the benefits of a full size and a tkl keyboard.

Edit: I've always been a full size keyboard person though, and will remain that way simply due to just how often I use my numpad, and the idea of a separate one is something I don't like... At least with the use of a tkl keyboard, because I don't see the point in paying more than a full sized keyboard just to gain the claimed benefits of the shorter width a tkl keyboard has. Interestingly though, a separate numpad with the ErgoDox doesn't seem to bug me all that much provided the two match each other in looks perfectly.


----------



## SirWaWa

anyone else have a logitech g810?
when your using the button lighting settings (not through software) does the "G" in the top left color cycle or change?
light button + keys 1 through 6 and 0
-/+ to change speed
mine just stays blue


----------



## Tennobanzai

So I bought another Filco Majestouch-2, but I put it side by side with my 5 year old Majestouch-2 and the casing, keycaps, and the 2 lights are different. Does anyone know if they made changes to it? I hope I didn't get a fake.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> So I bought another Filco Majestouch-2, but I put it side by side with my 5 year old Majestouch-2 and the casing, keycaps, and the 2 lights are different. Does anyone know if they made changes to it? I hope I didn't get a fake.


Interested to know, how are they different? is the build quality lower or something?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Here's a picture, sorry for the bad quality. The biggest visual difference is the "caps" and "scroll" print on my new keyboard and the LED lights are red, instead of blue. Feel wise, the new one feels more rough/course.

I can't comment on build quality. For my 5-6 year old Ninja, it's very solid. The new Ninja feels solid, but that's expected since it's new.


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Here's a picture, sorry for the bad quality. The biggest visual difference is the "caps" and "scroll" print on my new keyboard and the LED lights are red, instead of blue. Feel wise, the new one feels more rough/course.
> 
> I can't comment on build quality. For my 5-6 year old Ninja, it's very solid. The new Ninja feels solid, but that's expected since it's new.






ooo. but besides those differences, the build quality is still up to par i assume? No case flexing and bottoming out feels solid?I bought my Filco MJ2 TKL a little over a year ago and mine is the same as your old one. No prints on the LEDs and blue instead of red LEDs.

Edit:
A quick search here, play the video if possible shows the exact keyboard you have, with prints on the scroll/capslock LEDs and the LEDs themselves glowing blue(for Blue/brown switches) or red(for black switches). So it seems that yours is an original


----------



## pez

Have a quick question for you guys. Probably silly and something I'm not understanding correctly, but I'm running into this quite frequently lately. I don't seem to recall it happening before, but I could be wrong. With my HHKB Pro 2, while playing CS:GO (only seems to be CS:GO somehow) I'm getting to a point where a directional key (W, A, S, D) is getting 'locked'. I.e. I will be moving in CS:GO and then all of a sudden, I'm stuck strafing right until I use space to jump and then double-tap my key again. It usually seems to happen with strafing moreso than forward or backward movement. I don't seem to recall this happening in Overwatch. I almost want to say it's something to do with my PTT button being Control. Below are my key bindings:

CS:GO:
Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
Crouch - Q
PTT - Control (on HHKB this is in Caps position)
Walk - Shift
Nade-switching - bound to Z,X,C,V,F
Jump - Space

Overwatch:
Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
Crouch - Shift
PTT - Mouse 4
Ultimate - Q
Jump - Space

I feel those are the most 'spammed' keys. I might just try to switch my PTT in CS:GO to Mouse 4 and see if this remedies the issue. I'd still like to potentially understand what's going on, though







. Is this the KRO (I don't recall HHKB having NKRO). I thought dirty switches at one point, but because it's happening inconsistently with different keys....idk.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have a quick question for you guys. Probably silly and something I'm not understanding correctly, but I'm running into this quite frequently lately. I don't seem to recall it happening before, but I could be wrong. With my HHKB Pro 2, while playing CS:GO (only seems to be CS:GO somehow) I'm getting to a point where a directional key (W, A, S, D) is getting 'locked'. I.e. I will be moving in CS:GO and then all of a sudden, I'm stuck strafing right until I use space to jump and then double-tap my key again. It usually seems to happen with strafing moreso than forward or backward movement. I don't seem to recall this happening in Overwatch. I almost want to say it's something to do with my PTT button being Control. Below are my key bindings:
> 
> CS:GO:
> Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
> Crouch - Q
> PTT - Control (on HHKB this is in Caps position)
> Walk - Shift
> Nade-switching - bound to Z,X,C,V,F
> Jump - Space
> 
> Overwatch:
> Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
> Crouch - Shift
> PTT - Mouse 4
> Ultimate - Q
> Jump - Space
> 
> I feel those are the most 'spammed' keys. I might just try to switch my PTT in CS:GO to Mouse 4 and see if this remedies the issue. I'd still like to potentially understand what's going on, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is this the KRO (I don't recall HHKB having NKRO). I thought dirty switches at one point, but because it's happening inconsistently with different keys....idk.


Use this web app by microsoft to test key locking.

https://www.microsoft.com/appliedsciences/content/projects/KeyboardGhostingDemo.aspx


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> ooo. but besides those differences, the build quality is still up to par i assume? No case flexing and bottoming out feels solid?I bought my Filco MJ2 TKL a little over a year ago and mine is the same as your old one. No prints on the LEDs and blue instead of red LEDs.
> 
> Edit:
> A quick search here, play the video if possible shows the exact keyboard you have, with prints on the scroll/capslock LEDs and the LEDs themselves glowing blue(for Blue/brown switches) or red(for black switches). So it seems that yours is an original


Thanks! That video explains it very well. I'm guessing they made some changes since they original were released.

Yeah, build quality feels the same to me at least.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks! That video explains it very well. I'm guessing they made some changes since they original were released.
> 
> Yeah, build quality feels the same to me at least.


Well, at least they made some changes, though there are people that would say those changes are in the wrong area.. I wonder why they still don't bundle their boards with PBT keycaps though? would that significantly raise prices?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was looking at doing a teensy. It is only 20 bucks.
> Thanks for that info. If I end up running into problems with NKRO, it wont be a deal breaker, I may not use it at my gaming machine, but I am going to be doing a workstation build at the start of next year for my wife, it might just go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party here, but that's a rebranded WYSE PCE. If you Teensy it, you'll have NKRO, but you either need to write the firmware yourself or use Soarer's WYSEverter.
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the heads up, I have been doing some reading over the last few days, and I think it is doable.

I am also toying with the idea of whipping up a new case of out some really nice chunks of Alder I have laying around.

Should be here in time for a good weekend project.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Use this web app by microsoft to test key locking.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/appliedsciences/content/projects/KeyboardGhostingDemo.aspx


Cool. I'm going to try that out the next time it starts to happen.

I actually narrowed it down to something being up with Shift I believe. I used some canned air, spammed the key, and then blasted some more and it behaved for the rest of my match and the next one. Guessing the switch somehow got dirty...but I'm very clean and careful with this board...who knows.


----------



## HPE1000

I have large hands as well and I haven't once found them to hinder my ability to use a keyboard of any size. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Hand all the way down



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have a quick question for you guys. Probably silly and something I'm not understanding correctly, but I'm running into this quite frequently lately. I don't seem to recall it happening before, but I could be wrong. With my HHKB Pro 2, while playing CS:GO (only seems to be CS:GO somehow) I'm getting to a point where a directional key (W, A, S, D) is getting 'locked'. I.e. I will be moving in CS:GO and then all of a sudden, I'm stuck strafing right until I use space to jump and then double-tap my key again. It usually seems to happen with strafing moreso than forward or backward movement. I don't seem to recall this happening in Overwatch. I almost want to say it's something to do with my PTT button being Control. Below are my key bindings:
> 
> CS:GO:
> Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
> Crouch - Q
> PTT - Control (on HHKB this is in Caps position)
> Walk - Shift
> Nade-switching - bound to Z,X,C,V,F
> Jump - Space
> 
> Overwatch:
> Forwards, Left, Back, Right - W,A,S,D
> Crouch - Shift
> PTT - Mouse 4
> Ultimate - Q
> Jump - Space
> 
> I feel those are the most 'spammed' keys. I might just try to switch my PTT in CS:GO to Mouse 4 and see if this remedies the issue. I'd still like to potentially understand what's going on, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is this the KRO (I don't recall HHKB having NKRO). I thought dirty switches at one point, but because it's happening inconsistently with different keys....idk.


I think it is just a bug with csgo, it happens to me sometimes, especially when I first join a server or a round just starts. When it happens, maybe open up steam overlay and put your cursor on a chat window to see if it is actually the keyboard sending those scancodes or if it is just a csgo bug, which I assume it is.


----------



## advion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have large hands as well and I haven't once found them to hinder my ability to use a keyboard of any size. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Hand all the way down


You're a monster.

I kid.

So I was having random double spacing issues with my Ducky Shine so when I ordered some new parts for the PC I threw in a new keyboard as well. Was always interested in the 68 key boards so I went with a Qisan MagicForce 68 with Cherry Browns. I'm not a huge fan of some of the lettering on the caps but that's my only complaint about the board and can be changed in the future when I decide I care enough to spend money on different ones.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I'm sure all of us who ordered Godspeed SA will posting all over showing them off when we get them. Unfortunately the estimated shipping date is late March early April 2017.


Crap. And I'm trying to get another MassDrop on them which means they'll be even later


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have large hands as well and I haven't once found them to hinder my ability to use a keyboard of any size. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Hand all the way down
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just a bug with csgo, it happens to me sometimes, especially when I first join a server or a round just starts. When it happens, maybe open up steam overlay and put your cursor on a chat window to see if it is actually the keyboard sending those scancodes or if it is just a csgo bug, which I assume it is.


Same. I have rather large hands and use a HHKB at work and home very happily.

And that is another good suggestion. I actually narrowed it down to shift (or possibly tab) as I noticed I would hit tab to check the scoreboard and it wouldn't activate, or the scoreboard would stick. It would also activate Steam inadvertently a couple times. I tried to recreate via the linked site from crazy, but I couldn't recreate. It was actually cool to see how the 6KRO works. But that definitely shouldn't be the case here. 6KRO was working correctly, and I'm never hitting 6 keys at once. But yeah....as I said, it never happens in Overwatch....tab is used abundantly and crouch is bound to shift...which while not used a bunch, still does get some spamming....for you know....celebration purposes







.

EDIT:

I've been mulling over that Infinity x 3Run board. It looks like I can get it assembled to the 'Standard' layout (i.e. HHKB-style layout), but I'm trying to get confirmation that that's what the 'assembled' option when choosing the switches is. I don't mind the price as the board looks super solid. I do kinda miss being able to play around with my keycaps choices. I'm still not comfortable enough to build my own board, however.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Crap. And I'm trying to get another MassDrop on them which means they'll be even later


Yeah that is the curse of MD, buy something, completely forget you bought it cause they take so long to deliver, get surprised when it finally shows up!







Although if you really want a set of Godspeed SA you may just be better off waiting till they start arriving to people from this drop. There was a literal crap ton of sets sold for this so there should be some floating around r/mechmarket, GH's classifieds, & DA's classifieds after they show up.


----------



## drazah

Im just waiting for the Topre RealForce RGB with MX Stems


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Im just waiting for the Topre RealForce RGB with MX Stems


Is this seriously a thing Topre is producing!







The RGB is inconsequential to me but to have a Realforce with MX stems without having to do a swap would be amazing IMO.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Is this seriously a thing Topre is producing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RGB is inconsequential to me but to have a Realforce with MX stems without having to do a swap would be amazing IMO.


Sure is! They just recently released this information also. Can find pictures on their facebook and such. I was just about to purchase a Royal Kludge RC930 which is a Topre knock-off with RBG and MX Stems. The reviews for them are honestly not bad, but people who have used real Topres say that they don't feel the same. RGB lighting to me is not very important BUT backlighting in general is very important to me. I don't have much lighting at my home office and prefer it to be dark, so backlighting is typically a high priority. Also with the MX stems on them just makes sense, I think they are just far too common now adays to really try to adapt a different stem type.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Sure is! They just recently released this information also. Can find pictures on their facebook and such. I was just about to purchase a Royal Kludge RC930 which is a Topre knock-off with RBG and MX Stems. The reviews for them are honestly not bad, but people who have used real Topres say that they don't feel the same. RGB lighting to me is not very important BUT backlighting in general is very important to me. I don't have much lighting at my home office and prefer it to be dark, so backlighting is typically a high priority. Also with the MX stems on them just makes sense, I think they are just far too common now adays to really try to adapt a different stem type.


So awesome! Not sure how I missed this info but +rep for bringing it to my attention.







I agree about the back lighting, while RGB is not terribly important (white LED is my fav for my KBs) back lighting is for the same reasons as you. I've heard the same about the RC930 & have given it some serious consideration myself, but the 45g weighting of the switches put the kibosh on that idea for me. I prefer very heavy switches & honestly only see the 55g Topre switches feeling decent to me. Even then they may be a little light for my tastes. It is great to see Topre themselves finally adopting the MX stem. The fact that most aftermarket key caps can not be used with Topre boards is probably the top reason I haven't taken the plunge on a Topre board yet.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> So awesome! Not sure how I missed this info but +rep for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the back lighting, while RGB is not terribly important (white LED is my fav for my KBs) back lighting is for the same reasons as you. I've heard the same about the RC930 & have given it some serious consideration myself, but the 45g weighting of the switches put the kibosh on that idea for me. I prefer very heavy switches & honestly only see the 55g Topre switches feeling decent to me. Even then they may be a little light for my tastes. It is great to see Topre themselves finally adopting the MX stem. The fact that most aftermarket key caps can not be used with Topre boards is probably the top reason I haven't taken the plunge on a Topre board yet.


Thank you for the 1up!

And I pretty much have the same thought. I am currently using a MF68 with 45g Gateron Reds. I specifically got this keyboard for gaming, my old keyboard was a dying 2012 Razer Blackwidow with vintage MX Blues. I used that for a very long time, and have killed my appetite for "clicky" switches completely, my pallet is much more aimed towards a more dense "thock". I achieved this slightly with my Gat Reds & heavy keycaps but its just not the same compared to a Topre. I will say that the 45g Gat Reds are amazing for gaming but not much for anything else, and dont think I will ever build another keyboard with switches this light. The 55g Topre seems to be where I feel most comfortable, and having the option to swap for a heavy keycap (SA is my favorite) makes it all the better. This is the reason why the CM Novatouch has such a cult following and get grabbed almost instantly when you see them up for sale, I have seen many people use the CM Novatouch as a stem donor on HHKBs so they can swap keycaps.

Royal Kludge does offer the RC930 in a 55g and 45g option but I definitely see 45g way more than the 55g ones, that and the fact that its still ~$140 for a Topre knock-off is just too much. Its not like they are widely available and typically need to order from overseas to ever get one in America. Plus hearing reviews that the Royal Kludge does not give you that genuine Topre "feel" is a huge turn off, since thats the main focus point of a Topre board. I was extremely excited to hear RealForce release their RGB MX version as this is exactly what I have been searching for recently. Even though it looks like the only current option would be Full-Size, I will still be grabbing one as soon as I can, but I would love to see a TKL or 60% version.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

How bad of an extra hit is the mx compatible stems and rub lighting over a traditional RealForce?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How bad of an extra hit is the mx compatible stems and rub lighting over a traditional RealForce?


Knowing Topre boards, probably a lot.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Knowing Topre boards, probably a lot.


I'd have to agree in that front... Man they have expensive keyboards


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd have to agree in that front... Man they have expensive keyboards


From what I have been reading, it will most likely be priced around or just under $300. May sound insane to some, but I personally think its a good investment for those who have been waiting (me included). Topre have always been that "top-shelf" keyboard within the mech keyboard community. Nothing else feels like it, and the build quality for most of the Topre keyboards are outstanding. HHKB, Leopods, and RealForces are all loved. For them to finally release the first TRUE Topre RGB keyboard is amazing, and not only that it has MX adaptable stems so keycap options are no longer an issue, they will sell a lot of these.

I personally will be picking one up, and probably another good SA keycap set to go with it. I don't have an issue spending $400+ on a piece of equipment that i will use full-time at work, and also at home. I put a lot of thought into purchases like these but it makes sense when you think about the big picture. This is something that i will use full-time in my professional career and also at home, most likely it will see 10+ hours of use per day. So spending that kind of money on something that will last and is also exactly what I want is a no brainer. I've spent more money on a TV that i use less than 10 hours a week.

plus I have been waiting a long time for this keyboard


----------



## inedenimadam

quick question... has anybody done a wyse conversion? I am looking at the PCB and want to desolder the connector, but want to make sure the numbers correspond with the image from Soarers thread, so I can just solder 1-1, 2-2, 3-3, 4-4 


Edit:Nevermind! Got it firgured out, typing on it right now







NKRO is a go!



I am going to do a full wood case, I had to butcher the back of the case to get the teensy to fit in, there is an unfortunate srutt placement right behind the teensy, pushing it out flush with the exterior. I wanted to do it anyway, and now I have an excuse!


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Yeah that is the curse of MD, buy something, completely forget you bought it cause they take so long to deliver, get surprised when it finally shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if you really want a set of Godspeed SA you may just be better off waiting till they start arriving to people from this drop. There was a literal crap ton of sets sold for this so there should be some floating around r/mechmarket, GH's classifieds, & DA's classifieds after they show up.


I'll keep an eye out, my board is a CM Storm QFR so I have weird modifiers, but the rest should be alright.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> I'll keep an eye out, my board is a CM Storm QFR so I have weird modifiers, but the rest should be alright.


QFR is 100% standard layout, unless you are talking about the QF TK.


----------



## wanako

To anyone interested, i've got a Das Keyboard Model S with Browns available for sale


----------



## pez

Well I removed all keycaps from the HHKB I use at home and gave it a nice thorough cleaning. Put keys back on and still getting the same 'stuck' key issue. Swapped to a different USB port (tried both 2.0 ports and then a 3.0 port) with no luck, either. Then thinking 'oh, this Amazon Basics cable probably shat the bed' I swapped in my KC60 and played for the next 4 hours or so with no issues.

At this point, I can only think of it being a 'driver' issue. Maybe I need to remove it from Device Manager altogether and do a fresh boot with it plugged in.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I removed all keycaps from the HHKB I use at home and gave it a nice thorough cleaning. Put keys back on and still getting the same 'stuck' key issue. Swapped to a different USB port (tried both 2.0 ports and then a 3.0 port) with no luck, either. Then thinking 'oh, this Amazon Basics cable probably shat the bed' I swapped in my KC60 and played for the next 4 hours or so with no issues.
> 
> At this point, I can only think of it being a 'driver' issue. Maybe I need to remove it from Device Manager altogether and do a fresh boot with it plugged in.


Is it an actual stuck key or OS is saying sticky keys or saying a key is stuck?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Is it an actual stuck key or OS is saying sticky keys or saying a key is stuck?


I'm still trying to determine this exactly. If I alt+tab to my desktop and into notepad it does not register that a key is stuck down. I was thinking it is possibly sticky keys, but I'm pretty sure it is disabled. I will have to double-check once I'm home. I reinstalled Windwos fairly recently and don't recall the issue prior to or after the install. Both of my installs were already updated to the Anniversary update.

However, yes, key is acting stuck in game. It is happening in Overwatch and CS:GO. A movement key (WASD) essentially gets stuck in a down/activated position. I am so busy spamming all the keys around it (minus Windows or Alt) in those situations to really pay attention to what is getting it 'unstuck'.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still trying to determine this exactly. If I alt+tab to my desktop and into notepad it does not register that a key is stuck down. I was thinking it is possibly sticky keys, but I'm pretty sure it is disabled. I will have to double-check once I'm home. I reinstalled Windwos fairly recently and don't recall the issue prior to or after the install. Both of my installs were already updated to the Anniversary update.
> 
> However, yes, key is acting stuck in game. It is happening in Overwatch and CS:GO. A movement key (WASD) essentially gets stuck in a down/activated position. I am so busy spamming all the keys around it (minus Windows or Alt) in those situations to really pay attention to what is getting it 'unstuck'.


I would checkout Keyboardtester and see if you get anything weird.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks like massdrop is sending me the mechanical numpad w/ Gateron Greens I ordered back in august, about time if you ask me lol.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Looks like massdrop is sending me the mechanical numpad w/ Gateron Greens I ordered back in august, about time if you ask me lol.


As much as I love massdrop, I stopped buying a lot of stuff from there because it takes so long to receive. I specifically only use them for drops on new keycap sets from SP.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> As much as I love massdrop, I stopped buying a lot of stuff from there because it takes so long to receive. I specifically only use them for drops on new keycap sets from SP.


Pretty much the same for me. Even unsubscribed to their emails because there just wasn't anything interesting enough to me to want to wait the two months (or more) to receive it. Also got tired of my inbox having half the items in the "these are new drops we think you're interested in" as US only yet they were in my email, and I'm Canadian.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Soooo... A few days ago. I decided to go looking for a 2nd keyboard to bring to the office and finally get rid of the crappy Dell they gave me when I started working there.
Started looking into the "cheaper" 60% and 65% boards out there, but nothing really made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. This was supposed to be a quick and painless effort where I'd find a cheap board with good reviews, buy it from Amazon and be done with it.
"I'll spend no more than U$100" is what I told myself. Boy; was I wrong! So the whole "buy a cheap ready-made board" went out the window really fast and I decided to build my own keyboard (or three).









My first attempt:
Infinity 60% (ver 1.01b) + Infinity bent metal case + Cherry MX Greens + PMK G20 keycaps.



Waiting on a 1.75u RSHIFT in Blue to replace that blank (black) key on the right side.

I have two more PCBs (GH60 Satan and Nerd 60 v2.0) on the way... Already have two cases ready and waiting, ordered a bunch of gateron black switches, some LEDs and a couple nice keysets from PMK so there will be more keyboard pr0n in my near future.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I would checkout Keyboardtester and see if you get anything weird.


Am a bit late getting back here, but wanted to say thanks for your help thusfar.

I've got my fingers crossed, but removing it from device manager and rebooting the PC seems to have worked so far. Played 3 or 4 competitive CS:GO matches and about an hour of OW competitive and did not run into the issue at all. Even my new spacebars are looking great







. (color is a bit off)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Am a bit late getting back here, but wanted to say thanks for your help thusfar.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed, but removing it from device manager and rebooting the PC seems to have worked so far. Played 3 or 4 competitive CS:GO matches and about an hour of OW competitive and did not run into the issue at all. Even my new spacebars are looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (color is a bit off)


hhnnnnggg that HHKB









How do you like it for gaming?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> hhnnnnggg that HHKB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it for gaming?


Now that it's not malfunctioning anymore, I still love it. As a switch, Topre is tactile enough to not feel 'empty' when actuating keys (purely IMO). In CS:GO, it was so hard to get counter-strafing correctly with MX Reds as there was no real 'sound' or 'feel' I could get to help me along with it.

Otherwise, I don't use macros, and everything I use is still there. There's a dip switch that turns your left super/meta key into a function key, so there's no accidental presses of that either (not that that's even a problem for me in the first place).

But yes, long story short, I love the board for everything. So much I have a white one I use at work







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Now that it's not malfunctioning anymore, I still love it. As a switch, Topre is tactile enough to not feel 'empty' when actuating keys (purely IMO). In CS:GO, it was so hard to get counter-strafing correctly with MX Reds as there was no real 'sound' or 'feel' I could get to help me along with it.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't use macros, and everything I use is still there. There's a dip switch that turns your left super/meta key into a function key, so there's no accidental presses of that either (not that that's even a problem for me in the first place).
> 
> But yes, long story short, I love the board for everything. So much I have a white one I use at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Perfect, I have been drooling over the HHKB Pro2 for some time now and pretty soon Ill be picking one up. I am currently using Gateron Reds, and as I love them for gaming they are not good switches for everyday use or typing. (I bring it to work also). Used to use vintage MX Blues and I loved the tactile feel but absolutely hated the sound, and Browns feel too mushy for me. Topre is what i decided to go for, specifically the HHKB and its good news knowing they are good for gaming also, most of the reviews I see about them are more for typing or professional work, but hopefully I experience the best of both worlds with mine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Perfect, I have been drooling over the HHKB Pro2 for some time now and pretty soon Ill be picking one up. I am currently using Gateron Reds, and as I love them for gaming they are not good switches for everyday use or typing. (I bring it to work also). Used to use vintage MX Blues and I loved the tactile feel but absolutely hated the sound, and Browns feel too mushy for me. Topre is what i decided to go for, specifically the HHKB and its good news knowing they are good for gaming also, most of the reviews I see about them are more for typing or professional work, but hopefully I experience the best of both worlds with mine.


Yeah, the layout is my favorite part of the board, and I was sketched about gaming with it. I'm not picky with my boards outside of switches and layout, so I'm curious to hear your opinion as well







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the layout is my favorite part of the board, and I was sketched about gaming with it. I'm not picky with my boards outside of switches and layout, so I'm curious to hear your opinion as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The layout will most likely be the hardest thing for me to get used to. Gaming wise, I use the left control (standard layout) a lot, but I also accidentally press the caps lock button a lot and always thought of it as a useless button. I know I will be able to train myself to use the layout efficiently but that will definitely be the hardest thing for me to adjust too. Overall though, I think the layout is absolutely beautiful, and size is perfect as I much prefer a 60% or smaller keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't really see the problem with massdrop, just buy things on massdrop that will only be on massdrop such as custom keyboards and keycap sets. There is no reason waiting 2 months to save 5 dollars on poker or some gateron switches or something that can be purchased anywhere else.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> The layout will most likely be the hardest thing for me to get used to. Gaming wise, I use the left control (standard layout) a lot, but I also accidentally press the caps lock button a lot and always thought of it as a useless button. I know I will be able to train myself to use the layout efficiently but that will definitely be the hardest thing for me to adjust too. Overall though, I think the layout is absolutely beautiful, and size is perfect as I much prefer a 60% or smaller keyboard.


Yeah I'm the opposite. I have large hands that make hitting control kinda awkward. So I highly appreciate it.

Keyboard did malfunction again today, but only once. I brought my work one home with me, so if it happens again, I'm going to swap it out and see if the same stuff is still going on.


----------



## pexon

Nantucket SA in the house!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I actually kinda like the idea of massdrop for right now, I can buy things now, and get surprised later.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> QFR is 100% standard layout, unless you are talking about the QF TK.


Last time I was looking for keysets I was told the Left Shift is not standard. Correct me if I'm wrong. That's good news for me if so.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't really see the problem with massdrop, just buy things on massdrop that will only be on massdrop such as custom keyboards and keycap sets. There is no reason waiting 2 months to save 5 dollars on poker or some gateron switches or something that can be purchased anywhere else.


Before they switched to their new distribution service, it was worth a lot more... Now though, they're regularly being called out for having pricing that's the same as Amazon, or worse, the manufacturer's website, and on occasion, the combined price even being more expensive than what it would cost to go direct through the manufacturer. Kind of miss when it was a case of 20-25% cheaper through MassDrop and only a month or so for the product to be sent out.

For things seen nowhere else though, yeah, it is kind of nice, just needs better turnaround times imo. Oh, and of course have their exclusive drops happen more often ^_^


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Before they switched to their new distribution service, it was worth a lot more... Now though, they're regularly being called out for having pricing that's the same as Amazon, or worse, the manufacturer's website, and on occasion, the combined price even being more expensive than what it would cost to go direct through the manufacturer. Kind of miss when it was a case of 20-25% cheaper through MassDrop and only a month or so for the product to be sent out.
> 
> For things seen nowhere else though, yeah, it is kind of nice, just needs better turnaround times imo. Oh, and of course have their exclusive drops happen more often ^_^


Yep, the custom run GB keysets from Signature Plastics, or custom cases/builds is all that I will order through Massdrop. Anything else that really comes from a manufacturer you can find elsewhere for around the same price but receive it with normal shipping.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yep, the custom run GB keysets from Signature Plastics, or custom cases/builds is all that I will order through Massdrop. Anything else that really comes from a manufacturer you can find elsewhere for around the same price but receive it with normal shipping.


That's what I'll be doing in the future with purchases.... Keycap custom runs, and maybe also keyboards like the ErgoDox Infinity that I'm rather curious to try out, doubly so because with layers you can easily make it so there's a numpad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey guys, I've retired as the editor, if you'd be interested in taking ownership of this thread, contact one of the mods for this section.

Not sure how the management are sorting out a new editor for the section, if you'd be interested, I'd imagine Chipp, ENTERPRISE or one of the mods for this section would be the best person to contact.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*
> 
> Last time I was looking for keysets I was told the Left Shift is not standard. Correct me if I'm wrong. That's good news for me if so.


QFR is completely standard layout, so you should be fine. Yours is ANSI right? Picture?

Left shift would only be a prob if you had an ISO one, same with enter and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> Nantucket SA in the house!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've been loving my set, such a nice set and matches well with that board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, I've retired as the editor, if you'd be interested in taking ownership of this thread, contact one of the mods for this section.
> 
> Not sure how the management are sorting out a new editor for the section, if you'd be interested, I'd imagine Chipp, ENTERPRISE or one of the mods for this section would be the best person to contact.


Thanks for all the work you did


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I vote HPE1000, He's got loads more keyboards than I do, I wouldn't mind doing it but.. .-.


----------



## drazah

Not entirely sure what it means to run a thread but sounds interesting, specifically because its about keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Not entirely sure what it means to run a thread but sounds interesting, specifically because its about keyboards.


Updating the membership list, keeping the original post updated etc.


----------



## pexon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> QFR is completely standard layout, so you should be fine. Yours is ANSI right? Picture?
> 
> Left shift would only be a prob if you had an ISO one, same with enter and such.
> I've been loving my set, such a nice set and matches well with that board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the work you did


Cheers dude! Not a huge fan of SA profile, feels so odd with stock browns, not sure if I like it that much. I am going to try them out with some linears and see if that makes them any nicer


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> Cheers dude! Not a huge fan of SA profile, feels so odd with stock browns, not sure if I like it that much. I am going to try them out with some linears and see if that makes them any nicer


I have never used them with anything other than linears so it could be. I actually think browns and blues work better with thinner caps, thicker caps reduce the sound and feel of blues and reduce the tactility of browns to me.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have never used them with anything other than linears so it could be. I actually think browns and blues work better with thinner caps, thicker caps reduce the sound and feel of blues and reduce the tactility of browns to me.


Agee, I much prefer DSA for tactile switches and SA for lighter linear switches


----------



## CSCoder4ever

welp, WASDv2 TKL with clears, hopefully I'll like em'


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> welp, WASDv2 TKL with clears, hopefully I'll like em'


Cherry or Gateron clears? I'm assuming from your sig it is Cherry since your MF68 has Greens on it & Gat Clears would be a huge departure from clicky/tactile & heavy switches. Cherry clears are personally my favs right now as they seem to have just enough resistance for me & I love how they get heavier as you get closer to bottoming out. Of course I am a super heavy "HULK TYPE!!!!" typist since I am a carpenter, so YMMV but if you like heavier switches Cherry Clears might be for you. Give us a few pics & maybe a mini review on that TKL when you have a chance, I've been looking to replace my Disco with a TKL with heavier switches & the WASDv2 TKL with clears or greens might fit the bill for me.


----------



## bobfig

been lovin my ducky with cherry clears and see no way i would want to change.


----------



## drazah

I have always been tempted to make ergo-clears and compare them to Zealios. Before I fell in love with Topre I wanted to build a Zealios board, I think I still try it on a 40% build.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> welp, WASDv2 TKL with clears, hopefully I'll like em'
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry or Gateron clears? I'm assuming from your sig it is Cherry since your MF68 has Greens on it & Gat Clears would be a huge departure from clicky/tactile & heavy switches. Cherry clears are personally my favs right now as they seem to have just enough resistance for me & I love how they get heavier as you get closer to bottoming out. Of course I am a super heavy "HULK TYPE!!!!" typist since I am a carpenter, so YMMV but if you like heavier switches Cherry Clears might be for you. Give us a few pics & maybe a mini review on that TKL when you have a chance, I've been looking to replace my Disco with a TKL with heavier switches & the WASDv2 TKL with clears or greens might fit the bill for me.
Click to expand...

Can you order a keyboard with Gateron switches from WASD Keyboards?









but yeah I should like them, I Like the heavier clicky switches, I don't know why I wouldn't like these. Plus a keyboard I can travel with that has some tactility would be nice lol


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Can you order a keyboard with Gateron switches from WASD Keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah I should like them, I Like the heavier clicky switches, I don't know why I wouldn't like these. Plus a keyboard I can travel with that has some tactility would be nice lol


Not directly from them. I am not a fan anymore of clicky switches but I do prefer Gateron browns over Cherry Browns simply because of more "bump" tactile feel in the Gat. Cherry browns are too mushy for me, but Zealios would definitely be my choice over the Cherry or Gateron, even though I think the zealio is manufactured by them, its not their design entirely.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Can you order a keyboard with Gateron switches from WASD Keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah I should like them, I Like the heavier clicky switches, I don't know why I wouldn't like these. Plus a keyboard I can travel with that has some tactility would be nice lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly from them. I am not a fan anymore of clicky switches but I do prefer Gateron browns over Cherry Browns simply because of more "bump" tactile feel in the Gat. Cherry browns are too mushy for me, but Zealios would definitely be my choice over the Cherry or Gateron, even though I think the zealio is manufactured by them, its not their design entirely.
Click to expand...

I guess what I meant was, is there like some hidden options to get gaterons over cherries there? My guess is likely no, but yeah lol.

And I agree, except for the not being a fan of the clicky switches part, I don't think I will ever move away from those. But that won't stop me from trying other switches


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey guys, I've retired as the editor, if you'd be interested in taking ownership of this thread, contact one of the mods for this section.
> 
> Not sure how the management are sorting out a new editor for the section, if you'd be interested, I'd imagine Chipp, ENTERPRISE or one of the mods for this section would be the best person to contact.


D:
nuuuuuu


----------



## pez

So I think I may have narrowed down my 'stuck key' issue to be something related to alt+tabbing in games. I noticed it was happening to me in BF1, but I had to restart the game for some video settings and didn't seem to happen again. I may try and test it out and get it to purposely do it. My guess so far is a program in the background might be trying to capture a key and is causing the 'stick'. I don't alt+tab much, but had been lately due to adjusting voice chat constantly for a friend with an inconsistent mic. Hope the solution is as simple as that







.


----------



## cephelix

Posted this on Reddit but just as excited to post this here. Finally after a long wait I received my Grey and White PBT caps from aliexpress. This set is to be used on my Filco TKL, replacing the Tai Hao Sunset PBT. Thick PBT and off-centered legends. IT.IS.AWESOME!




Sorry for the potato pics.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Posted this on Reddit but just as excited to post this here. Finally after a long wait I received my Grey and White PBT caps from aliexpress. This set is to be used on my Filco TKL, replacing the Tai Hao Sunset PBT. Thick PBT and off-centered legends. IT.IS.AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato pics.


Was JUST looking at this on r/MK. Always been a fan of grey/white color combinations. DSA Granite is one of my favorite sets and this is basically that as far as color scheme goes.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Was JUST looking at this on r/MK. Always been a fan of grey/white color combinations. DSA Granite is one of my favorite sets and this is basically that as far as color scheme goes.


Woohoo! Glad someone likes it as much as I do. It's a refreshing look coming from such a colourful set. Only missing the red ESC key but have contacted the seller and he's sending over the missing cap. They do include 4 blank caps and currently using that as a stand-in.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Woohoo! Glad someone likes it as much as I do. It's a refreshing look coming from such a colourful set. Only missing the red ESC key but have contacted the seller and he's sending over the missing cap. They do include 4 blank caps and currently using that as a stand-in.


Yeah I am not a very..."loud" person myself so I highly prefer a more neutral color scheme, plus I really only like colored keys on modifiers. I just like that custom, professional look compared to extremely loud sets that include colored keys and colored legends (they just arent for me)


----------



## cephelix

And here I was really interested in the Miami keycap set. Lol. Mostly the reason I changed sets was due to me not really liking the Tai Hao set. The colourway was awesome but the thinness of the cap bothered me. Any pictures of your board?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> And here I was really interested in the Miami keycap set. Lol. Mostly the reason I changed sets was due to me not really liking the Tai Hao set. The colourway was awesome but the thinness of the cap bothered me. Any pictures of your board?


At work but I have some pics on my home pc I can upload later, my phone camera won't do it justice. But my MF68 has the stock white keys with red modifiers (tai-hao red) but like you said, they are INCREDIBLY thin and they bleed the white LEDs through the plastic while the stock keycaps are thicker and have a much crisper translucent shine through legend. I am currently in the works of modding a white HHKB which I plan to find a DSA Granite set or DSA Otaku set if I can find one. I just love neutral colors + red too much.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> At work but I have some pics on my home pc I can upload later, my phone camera won't do it justice. But my MF68 has the stock white keys with red modifiers (tai-hao red) but like you said, they are INCREDIBLY thin and they bleed the white LEDs through the plastic while the stock keycaps are thicker and have a much crisper translucent shine through legend. I am currently in the works of modding a white HHKB which I plan to find a DSA Granite set or DSA Otaku set if I can find one. I just love neutral colors + red too much.


I keep forgetting that the majority of OCN is in the US. As for bleed through, the Ducky PBT caps on my KC60 still has bleed through. Is there a keycap set that doesn't allow that?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I keep forgetting that the majority of OCN is in the US. As for bleed through, the Ducky PBT caps on my KC60 still has bleed through. Is there a keycap set that doesn't allow that?


mechanicalkeyboards.com has the Vortex doubleshot PBT shine-through keycaps. I have heard good things about them but have no experience using them. Those would be the only others one I can think of buying after-market.

But the one thing I can't stand myself is the number row. Most switches are mounted upside down with the LED at the top of the switch, so the shine goes through the shift characters on that row instead of the actual numbers. That alone would probably drive my OCD self crazy


----------



## cephelix

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I got 2 sets of the knockoff NPKC miami keycaps from massdrop, I'll get those eventually. In the mean time my WASDv2 will just have to wait. lol.


----------



## seville57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I got 2 sets of the knockoff NPKC miami keycaps from massdrop, I'll get those eventually. In the mean time my WASDv2 will just have to wait. lol.


And then you must have a Miami 550 Paracord sleeved USB Cable to match the Miami keycaps set.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I don't.

oh well. Anywho, the WASDv2 came, the Cherry clears are actually very nice, like heavier gateron browns, just not quite as smooth.

I won't convert exclusively to them, but still nice switches regardless


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

My NKPC keycaps finally showed up, lol. Strange WYSE key sizes means i can't use the whole set (and I kept the arrow and some of the function keys) but still:


----------



## Dyaems

Soooo I dyed some white blank PBT keycaps...



...and also did Topre > Novatouch stem swap...



...and another one with weird colors maybe? Oh, thats a b.Pad at the back.



cheers


----------



## pez

Blue/White/Purple scheme looks amazing. Great work







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Soooo I dyed some white blank PBT keycaps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and also did Topre > Novatouch stem swap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another one with weird colors maybe? Oh, thats a b.Pad at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


The picture looks like they came out very deep in color, is this true in person also or are they more faded/washed color? When i get my blank HHKB set i wanted to do a dye to a blood red, but only if I can achieve that deep color.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I think I may have narrowed down my 'stuck key' issue to be something related to alt+tabbing in games. I noticed it was happening to me in BF1, but I had to restart the game for some video settings and didn't seem to happen again. I may try and test it out and get it to purposely do it. My guess so far is a program in the background might be trying to capture a key and is causing the 'stick'. I don't alt+tab much, but had been lately due to adjusting voice chat constantly for a friend with an inconsistent mic. Hope the solution is as simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Anytime I have run into that issue, it has not been related to the keyboard itself. It usually occurs within certain games and since I mainly play FPS, those are where I saw it the most. I remember CSGO frustrating me to no end when that happened. Usually, it ended up being a graphics related issue, most notably the driver and/or settings within the game. Hopefully you get it fixed soon and for good!

Also, glad to see @pexon on here with that beautiful board. Your work is amazing and I love seeing your updates on reddit. One day I will start getting some custom cables for my 8 boards, although it will be hard to find a US-based company that puts out that same quantity and quality that you do.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> The picture looks like they came out very deep in color, is this true in person also or are they more faded/washed color? When i get my blank HHKB set i wanted to do a dye to a blood red, but only if I can achieve that deep color.


The actual colors are in the third pic, so yeah they are don't look washed out when you see them in actual picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Blue/White/Purple scheme looks amazing. Great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Anytime I have run into that issue, it has not been related to the keyboard itself. It usually occurs within certain games and since I mainly play FPS, those are where I saw it the most. I remember CSGO frustrating me to no end when that happened. Usually, it ended up being a graphics related issue, most notably the driver and/or settings within the game. Hopefully you get it fixed soon and for good!
> 
> Also, glad to see @pexon on here with that beautiful board. Your work is amazing and I love seeing your updates on reddit. One day I will start getting some custom cables for my 8 boards, although it will be hard to find a US-based company that puts out that same quantity and quality that you do.


Yeah, unfortunately it has returned







. I can't say I've put the absolute maximum into troubleshooting it as most times I'm just ready to come home and game. It didn't happen prior to me going mITX, so it's very possibly a driver issue. I can't say with certainty that I've downloaded the motherboard USB drivers. I think I allowed Windows to kinda do that. Maybe it's time to check up on all of my drivers. Thanks for the input







.


----------



## pexon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Anytime I have run into that issue, it has not been related to the keyboard itself. It usually occurs within certain games and since I mainly play FPS, those are where I saw it the most. I remember CSGO frustrating me to no end when that happened. Usually, it ended up being a graphics related issue, most notably the driver and/or settings within the game. Hopefully you get it fixed soon and for good!
> 
> Also, glad to see @pexon on here with that beautiful board. Your work is amazing and I love seeing your updates on reddit. One day I will start getting some custom cables for my 8 boards, although it will be hard to find a US-based company that puts out that same quantity and quality that you do.


Thank you dude







I used to frequent OCN a few years ago, but work has been so busy and I never got chance to keep up with the forums







You are on par with me with 8 boards then, it never stops does it!







I've been much more sensible of late though, only going for custom boards that are a labour or love, like my Winkeyless board (pics below)


----------



## connectwise

Aite lads, question on how to fix drink spill on keyboard and single key, next to shift and x key, that, , key, don't work no more. Any tips on fixing that? Maybe alcohol drops into the stem?

It's an alps keybard. Damn..


----------



## Xaero252

Since it's a single key it's highly unlikely any real damage was done. Take the board apart, and clean everything with alcohol. Inspect the solder joints on the key itself for signs of damage. I actually recently fixed a board that had issues after a spill. Here's a picture of what type of damage you are looking for on the solder joints (in this picture, the "S" key traces)


----------



## connectwise

Yeah I hope not. Thanks for the suggestion. It's god damn energy drink, gonna be the death of me. It's an alps too so it's hard to replace. I finally took the time to clean under the keycaps. God was it gross. I have a mixture of alcohol peroxide and distilled water I use to disinfect the house. I sprayed a bit of it inside the stem of the ctrl, 4 and z keys and now it's working. However, does anyone suggest some sort of lube or grease for inside stems to make the key travel a bit smoother? I worry about the longevity now since using this fluid.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/poKalnatj

Still loving my Masterkeys.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hope not. Thanks for the suggestion. It's god damn energy drink, gonna be the death of me. It's an alps too so it's hard to replace. I finally took the time to clean under the keycaps. God was it gross. I have a mixture of alcohol peroxide and distilled water I use to disinfect the house. I sprayed a bit of it inside the stem of the ctrl, 4 and z keys and now it's working. However, does anyone suggest some sort of lube or grease for inside stems to make the key travel a bit smoother? I worry about the longevity now since using this fluid.


This is probably the easiest available lube you can get. EK MechLube 2 They make a thicker stab lube also but you want the thinner one for switch stems themselves.


----------



## Gilles3000

Anyone else in on the XMIT Hall Effect Mechanical Keyboard drop? Its basically a modified(Improved) version of the chinese hall effect keyboards that were floating around.

Currently have the 70g Bamboo TKL version ordered, but considering switching to 60% now that re-assigning keys is confirmed. Decisions are hard...









Link


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Anyone else in on the XMIT Hall Effect Mechanical Keyboard drop? Its basically a modified(Improved) version of the chinese hall effect keyboards that were floating around.
> 
> Currently have the 70g Bamboo TKL version ordered, but considering switching to 60% now that re-assigning keys is confirmed. Decisions are hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Yeah, there's a thread about it floating in the keyboard section. I got a 104 key one.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Anyone else in on the XMIT Hall Effect Mechanical Keyboard drop? Its basically a modified(Improved) version of the chinese hall effect keyboards that were floating around.
> 
> Currently have the 70g Bamboo TKL version ordered, but considering switching to 60% now that re-assigning keys is confirmed. Decisions are hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


I'm in on it for the bamboo 60% with 70g springs. Check out this thread by XMIT over on GH, https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=84525.0 It should give you a decent idea of the improvements he has made vs the cheap Chinese hall effect KBs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody here have any experience with WYSE-Teensy conversions? I did one a couple weeks ago, gave it a quick test and set it aside until I had a place for it. Well, now that I have a place for it to live, I discovered that a couple keys are not programed properly, and I could use some help picking it apart.

the "j" key works, but not in combination with shift. ABCDEFGHIKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ...the rest are good, just the "j". Also the number pad is a mess...


----------



## connectwise

What happened to geekhack? Every time I try and find it it's broken link.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

it's just slow


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What happened to geekhack? Every time I try and find it it's broken link.


Security certificate expired but I think I read that it has since been fixed. Have you tried clearing your cookies? It has been working fine for me.


----------



## Badwrench

Well, I have been away for a while and in that time, have really changed the boards I use.

Winkeyless b.87 with iso split left shift and lubed and stickered mx clears with vintage black springs. Skeletor keyset by nubbinator. Also a nighcap Fugu in the skeletor colorway.


I switch between that and a HHKB Pro2 with oxblood keykollective mods and a sparkly red V1 reaper.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! Love that Fugu!


----------



## connectwise

Where does one get keycaps for hhkb? I dropped mine at work and a couple key caps broke.


----------



## ajx

http://www.smartimports.net/categories/Keyboards/


----------



## jordzkie05

Hello, I've owned this k95 rgb for a year and a half now and decided to mod the keycaps to look like a Launchpad. It took me 4 days of sanding/polishing. But overall, I think it turned out great.

Also, found this software called "Corsair Effects Engine" that corresponds and mimics an Audio Spectograph.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> Hello, I've owned this k95 rgb for a year and a half now and decided to mod the keycaps to look like a Launchpad. It took me 4 days of sanding/polishing. But overall, I think it turned out great.
> 
> Also, found this software called "Corsair Effects Engine" that corresponds that mimics an Audio Spectograph.


Looks nice! How is the finish on them? Also how long to expect the finish to last? I was thinking about doing something similar to a cheap set of keycaps I have


----------



## CSCoder4ever

now I really want an RGB keyboard, I've been having too much fun with normal keycap sets though.

like here's my poker II w/ tai-hao army green and black keycaps



someday I'll post a picture of my WASDv2 w/ the knockoff npkc miami sets lol.


----------



## drazah

I have my blank black modded HHKB in the mail. super excited to get it. Will post some nice pics of it once received.


----------



## Marin

Been using my HHKB for 6 years now iirc. Anything I should grab for it, haven't been following keyboard stuff that closely.


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Looks nice! How is the finish on them? Also how long to expect the finish to last? I was thinking about doing something similar to a cheap set of keycaps I have


Atm there's no finish on them, but alot of sanding with different grits and soapy water with dremel polisher. Im planning to sand it more once i get my lighter grit wet sand papers this coming weekend.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Been using my HHKB for 6 years now iirc. Anything I should grab for it, haven't been following keyboard stuff that closely.


There are a plethora of mods you can do.

Dental Band/Orings or Hyperspheres to soften the sound and upstroke. I have hyperspheres on mine but I also like the slightly different sound you get from dental bands. Normal O-rings will shorten the throw a bit as compared to dental bands which is not so much and hyperspheres which is basically not existant.

Lube sliders for more smoothness and soften up a little rattle/play and sound.

You can swap Topre domes from a donor Realforce to get 55g, or take donor stems from a Novatouch so you can put MX style keycaps on it.

Hasu BT Controller integration if you wanted to make it Bluetooth/wireless (I plan on doing this).

They also make like pads or you can make custom pads to get rid of sound from the spacebar.


----------



## hyp36rmax

THAT topre life and a Pok3r RGB


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> THAT topre life and a Pok3r RGB












That collection is awesome... Is that an RealForce RGB? How do you like the RealForce topre compared to the HHKB?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That collection is awesome... Is that an RealForce RGB? How do you like the RealForce topre compared to the HHKB?


Thanks! Yessir that's a Realforce RGB.

I gotta be honest I love both depending on the use case scenario. The Topre boards are much more solid. Not to say the HHKB is any less, it's a beast of 60% board. Wished the HHKB had an aluminum case though. It was a little numbing to swap to the Vortex Pok3r RGB MX Browns. Luckily the Realforce RGB arrived today lol.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Hello mechanical keyboard club. I'm not that well versed in keyboards and mice (I use an old logitech g15 and g400 mouse) so I don't know what all the cool kids are getting these days. Are there any decent Razer keyboards you can recommend? It's for a friend. The only reason I ask for razer is because he already has a razer mouse, and having the driver/software be different for mouse and keyboard would probably be annoying. Thanks!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hello mechanical keyboard club. I'm not that well versed in keyboards and mice (I use an old logitech g15 and g400 mouse) so I don't know what all the cool kids are getting these days. Are there any decent Razer keyboards you can recommend? It's for a friend. The only reason I ask for razer is because he already has a razer mouse, and having the driver/software be different for mouse and keyboard would probably be annoying. Thanks!


I honestly can't recommend any Razer keyboard except for maybe the older Blackwidows that use real MX Cherry switches. A lot of the "gamer" keyboards need drivers for the lighting and such but you can also find very nice enthusiast keyboards that are straight plug n play with no drivers needed.

For something comparable to a Razer as far as style goes but I personally would say is better in every way would be a Ducky keyboard. You can find them in RGB, variation of size layouts and with genuine MX Cherry switches and very good build quality while still being comparable in price to a Razer keyboard. I personally stay away from anything "new" Razer because they cut costs in build quality while increasing price.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I honestly can't recommend any Razer keyboard except for maybe the older Blackwidows that use real MX Cherry switches. A lot of the "gamer" keyboards need drivers for the lighting and such but you can also find very nice enthusiast keyboards that are straight plug n play with no drivers needed.
> 
> For something comparable to a Razer as far as style goes but I personally would say is better in every way would be a Ducky keyboard. You can find them in RGB, variation of size layouts and with genuine MX Cherry switches and very good build quality while still being comparable in price to a Razer keyboard. I personally stay away from anything "new" Razer because they cut costs in build quality while increasing price.


Yea actually i started looking around and realized there are lots that don't even require software... Also his razer mouse is older so it probably doesn't require the razer synapse software crap.

So I guess I'm just looking at recommendations in general. I think the place he is going to be making the purchase is memory express (due to convenience of IPR).

These are the brands of keyboards they carry


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yea actually i started looking around and realized there are lots that don't even require software... Also his razer mouse is older so it probably doesn't require the razer synapse software crap.
> 
> So I guess I'm just looking at recommendations in general. I think the place he is going to be making the purchase is memory express (due to convenience of IPR).
> 
> These are the brands of keyboards they carry


Are you looking for any specific layout? Like full size, TKL, 60%? Want RGB backlighting?

Out of that list though I would highly recommendation on a CoolerMaster Storm/QuickFire keyboard. They are common entry level mech boards that are built well and recommended a lot by keyboard enthusiasts, also I would choose Corsair as my 2nd but have heard more QC issues with them. Then Tt eSports Poseidon keyboards last as they have been produces for some time and a good option if availability is limited.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Are you looking for any specific layout? Like full size, TKL, 60%? Want RGB backlighting?
> 
> Out of that list though I would highly recommendation on a CoolerMaster Storm/QuickFire keyboard. They are common entry level mech boards that are built well and recommended a lot by keyboard enthusiasts, also I would choose Corsair as my 2nd but have heard more QC issues with them. Then Tt eSports Poseidon keyboards last as they have been produces for some time and a good option if availability is limited.


I'm not really that sure about any specific layout he's looking for or anything, he is just coming from a generic HP keyboard that was from a like a 2009 prebuilt lol. Checking out the storm quickfire, the thing looks pretty much perfect, thanks! Only crappy part is it is a special order for some reason... Weird to not keep the most highly rated keyboard on their website regularly stocked.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I'm not really that sure about any specific layout he's looking for or anything, he is just coming from a generic HP keyboard that was from a like a 2009 prebuilt lol. Checking out the storm quickfire, the thing looks pretty much perfect, thanks! Only crappy part is it is a special order for some reason... Weird to not keep the most highly rated keyboard on their website regularly stocked.


Hmmm, never ordered anythinf from that website before so I am not sure what Special order would mean. It may be sold out? I know they sell very well on Amazon.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Hmmm, never ordered anythinf from that website before so I am not sure what Special order would mean. It may be sold out? I know they sell very well on Amazon.


It's just for stuff they don't wanna keep in regular stock like server processors and stuff. Dunno why they have it on a popular keyboard. NE ways, I have prime and its like $30 cheaper on Amazon so he's just gunna order it through me. Thanks again.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> It's just for stuff they don't wanna keep in regular stock like server processors and stuff. Dunno why they have it on a popular keyboard. NE ways, I have prime and its like $30 cheaper on Amazon so he's just gunna order it through me. Thanks again.


Have you asked which switch type he wants? There are a bunch of different quickfire's with different switches.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Have you asked which switch type he wants? There are a bunch of different quickfire's with different switches.


He tried browns and blues at the store, and I think he wanted the browns because they weren't quite as loud as the blues.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> He tried browns and blues at the store, and I think he wanted the browns because they weren't quite as loud as the blues.


Browns are a great choice. Good luck with the order and hopefully he likes it!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Browns are a great choice. Good luck with the order and hopefully he likes it!


Yup, thanks again my dude


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> THAT topre life and a Pok3r RGB


How do you like the poker run for gaming? I been wanting to try one but the plug straight on the back worries me about it coming unplugged.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> How do you like the poker run for gaming? I been wanting to try one but the plug straight on the back worries me about it coming unplugged.


It doesn't come out easily, so long as your cord has some slack. I used one for awhile and only switched to my current 68 key because the lack of dedicated arrow cluster drove me nuts. The FN + key combo works for infrequently-used keys, but I use the arrow cluster all the time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Hmmm, never ordered anythinf from that website before so I am not sure what Special order would mean. It may be sold out? I know they sell very well on Amazon.


"Special Order" at MemoryExpress typically means they can get it in fairly quickly, but they try to only carry SKU's that will move relatively quickly due to their smaller sized stores (or that their purchasers feel will move quickly). They tend not to accept returns on anything special ordered unless they accidentally brought in the wrong one for you.

Having one locally is handy though, especially with their IPR's.... I've had a 780 Classified bumped up to a GTX 980, then a GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition just because fans failed on the cooler and they couldn't get a replacement in quickly enough. (okay, the 780 to 980 was a special case of a manager not letting others know it was on day five when he was off, but I digress). They'll also price match pretty much anyone provided it's an authorized reseller, which is convenient if you want to pick it up that same day and not wait for the UPS/FedEx guy to show up ^_^


----------



## bobfig

well my new 10keyless showed up and i have to say the build is really nice and sturdy. this is a Royal Kludge RG-987 with some greetech browns. over all the switch is a nice but dose have a little looseness but not bad compared to my cherrys you can feel it. still think it was worth the $74 for it.


----------



## drazah

Potatoe picture but here is my new "pseudo-Type S" HHKB Pro 2.

Production 07-2016

Blank Black Keycaps

Hypersphere Rings & Lubed

Added the custom Gold stickers, they don't make true Type-S in the black but with the hyperspheres and lube it is extremely close to a normal Type-S plus I love the way they look on the all black board.

Custom cable i made myself, using usb port on board with my G900 and works perfect.

inverted spacebar for feels.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Oh yeah...



here's my k65, and yes that's a raven on the scroll lock key lol

and unlike the first k65 I took pics of here, this one is actually mine lol.


----------



## pez

I actually ended up picking up a Blackwidow Chroma X to replace my HHKB 2 on the gaming PC. I still couldn't 100% figure out what was going on with the 'stuck' keys. Have to see I'm enjoying it outside of the keycaps. Going from PBT to cheapie ABS keys is a shellshock







.

The HHKB 2 will remain in service for when I work from home, though. It's a great layout for what I do, and will be a constant since I've got a white one at work







.

As a side note, going back to TKL feels weird. I keep reaching up and hitting spacebar for tilde, and hitting tilde for escape







. I remapped backspace and control like the HHKB via a registry hack, though, so there's that







.

Otherwise, the Blackwidow 'X' is a super solid feeling board. I can tell no difference between my board with blues and their in-house switches. I'm genuinely surprised and pleased to see the upgrade in quality it has from my original BWU.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Potatoe picture but here is my new "pseudo-Type S" HHKB Pro 2.
> 
> Production 07-2016
> 
> Blank Black Keycaps
> 
> Hypersphere Rings & Lubed
> 
> Added the custom Gold stickers, they don't make true Type-S in the black but with the hyperspheres and lube it is extremely close to a normal Type-S plus I love the way they look on the all black board.
> 
> Custom cable i made myself, using usb port on board with my G900 and works perfect.
> 
> inverted spacebar for feels.


Haha i had both, Type-S and dark grey silenced mod + Hasu BT controller








Yes its pretty close to a Type-S but in my opinion if you are experienced Topre user, you may find difference
I liked both at the end, impossible to give a straight answer about which one feels the best, its a matter of taste
Even though i found Type-S a little smoother (also a little more tactile/frictional response)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Haha i had both, Type-S and dark grey silenced mod + Hasu BT controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its pretty close to a Type-S but in my opinion if you are experienced Topre user, you may find difference
> I liked both at the end, impossible to give a straight answer about which one feels the best, its a matter of taste
> Even though i found Type-S a little smoother (also a little more tactile/frictional response)


Hasu BT Controller is my next plan. So far I am loving it, I have typed on a Type-S a while back and I remember it just being much quieter but it lost a lot of the "thock" that I like so much about this board. Mine doesn't have the same high pings or upstroke sound as a normal HHKB and its not as quiet as a Type-S so it is a nice happy medium that i like.


----------



## confed

Participated in my first R/MK Secret Santa and got 70 Gat Greens. Now that just means I have to get a project board to put them into. The board will be for my wife as she loves the Gat Greens on my KC71. If I get her a separate mech numpad, I may be able to give her the KC71 and work on a build myself.

I am really interested in something more different, and yes, I missed out on that XMIT Hall drop. Anyone get a chance to throw their hat in on this Interest Check? https://www.keysofkings.com/shop/keyboards/paladin/ I like the idea.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Hasu BT Controller is my next plan. So far I am loving it, I have typed on a Type-S a while back and I remember it just being much quieter but it lost a lot of the "thock" that I like so much about this board. Mine doesn't have the same high pings or upstroke sound as a normal HHKB and *its not as quiet as a Type-S* so it is a nice happy medium that i like.


Mine was pretty good, almost as good as Type-S, i used ironed soft landing pads, and silence mod will depend of your skill, i carefully aligned domes + springs into PCB, otherwise ping/friction could occur
Due to HHKB build, you always get some inconstancy and variability from each keys
I had luck to own also a silenced Novatouch, its way more consistent, also tested FC660C, in stock version, metal plate and overall build is way more solid than HHKB
At the end i still prefer HHKB, it has its own charm despite of some downsides (plastic plate, abs plastic case)
You will love Hasu controller for sure







(this guy is a god to me







)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Mine was pretty good, almost as good as Type-S, i used ironed soft landing pads, and silence mod will depend of your skill, i carefully aligned domes + springs into PCB, otherwise ping/friction could occur
> Due to HHKB build, you always get some inconstancy and variability from each keys
> I had luck to own also a silenced Novatouch, its way more consistent, also tested FC660C, in stock version, metal plate and overall build is way more solid than HHKB
> At the end i still prefer HHKB, it has its own charm despite of some downsides (plastic plate, abs plastic case)
> You will love Hasu controller for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this guy is a god to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Even though I am relatively new to the Topre scene, I tried to do as much research as possible before deciding on the HHKB. I really like the unique form factor and layout of the HHKB the most. I travel with my keyboard and mouse to and from work every day and the size makes it a dream. Plus the onboard USB port works perfect with my G900 dongle so I never forget it.

My other two contenders were the FC660C or the 87u.

In the end, I actually prefer the plastic of the HHKB over the metal plates in the latter because of the reverb. To me, the HHKB has a much more "gritty" thock compared to the other boards, just sounds deeper and less clacky to me. I do feel the inconstancy in the keys but nothing I consciously notice when typing normally, only when I am slowly pressing them to actually point out the difference. This is probably because they use grouped rubber dome layouts right? I would also assume the difference in feeling depending on what finger I use to press them, but in the end, when I am typing normally I don't notice a difference.

Ultimately, I just couldn't get over the layout and size of the HHKB. It is absolutely perfect for what I was looking for, plus I had fallen in love with the all black no legends of my board with the hint of gold lettering, I love it and don't think I could of made such an attachment to any other keyboard.


----------



## ajx

Same here, HHKB layout is such a drug








However i find the dedicated arrows manipulation less praticable than it really looks like
In my opinion i would use FN on the left CMD key (via dip switches) + WASD as dedicated arrows
Your absolutely right about blank dark grey HHKB, its one of most gorgeous (plastic) keyboard








Honestly blank keys dont bother me (my ex silenced HHKb was also in blank dark grey) and i do prefer black over white HHKB but i eventually picked Type-S (no more silenced mod to add, its stock silenced, plug and play, nothing to do)
Printed because i do use HHKB for gaming, white keyboards are more visible at night








Either black or white, HHKB is so good, i dont mind color








The HHKB inconstency is well known, some users believed keys produces unusual pings/friction/whistling and some dont at all
Since day one, i found keys pretty inconsistent but like you said, when you are typing at normal speed, it wont affect you much
More you are faster at typing, the less you will find inconstant, also bear in mind, bottoming out keys should help to get rid of frictions/inconstancy
Agreed too about other Topre keyboard, the only one i would keep instead of HHKB, its Novatouch
It has been fully silenced mod as well and i have some regret after sold it
Because TKL is also enjoyable as form factor/layout, ability to buy any MX keyset + CNC custom alu case
https://deskthority.net/group-buys-f50/cnc-aluminium-case-for-cm-tkl-boards-novatouch-rapid-i-masterkeys-t15103.html
if you had a chance to test/buy NT (silent modded, of course), dont hesitate


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Same here, HHKB layout is such a drug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However i find the dedicated arrows manipulation less praticable than it really looks like
> In my opinion i would use FN on the left CMD key (via dip switches) + WASD as dedicated arrows
> Your absolutely right about blank dark grey HHKB, its one of most gorgeous (plastic) keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly blank keys dont bother me (my ex silenced HHKb was also in blank dark grey) and i do prefer black over white HHKB but i eventually picked Type-S (no more silenced mod to add, its stock silenced, plug and play, nothing to do)
> Printed because i do use HHKB for gaming, white keyboards are more visible at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either black or white, HHKB is so good, i dont mind color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HHKB inconstency is well known, some users believed keys produces unusual pings/friction/whistling and some dont at all
> Since day one, i found keys pretty inconsistent but like you said, when you are typing at normal speed, it wont affect you much
> More you are faster at typing, the less you will find inconstant, also bear in mind, bottoming out keys should help to get rid of frictions/inconstancy
> Agreed too about other Topre keyboard, the only one i would keep instead of HHKB, its Novatouch
> It has been fully silenced mod as well and i have some regret after sold it
> Because TKL is also enjoyable as form factor/layout, ability to buy any MX keyset + CNC custom alu case
> https://deskthority.net/group-buys-f50/cnc-aluminium-case-for-cm-tkl-boards-novatouch-rapid-i-masterkeys-t15103.html
> if you had a chance to test/buy NT (silent modded, of course), dont hesitate


That is actually what I plan on getting as my next board. I would love to find a pristine NT and do the silent mod myself (just because I find that stuff fun) but I am totally one with the cup rubber right now. I honestly thought I would use my MF68 with Gat Reds for gaming but I honestly LOVE the Topre for gaming and I am starting to get used to the HHKB layout and it feels much better on my pinky to use the control where caps lock used to be.

I went from my MX Blues to Gateron Reds because I was sick of the clack from the blues and wanted something linear.. But now that I compare my Gat Reds to the Topre I feel the same way and just hate that plasticy clack sound and the tactile feel from Topre is like nothing I felt before and is such a satisfying feel and sound.


----------



## pez

+1 to the HHKB layout. It's a godsend since I work with CLI/Terminal every day. I'm able to adapt better to a normal backspace in a US/ANSI layout, but I absolutely cannot break the habit of Control being in the Caps Lock position







.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm able to adapt better to a normal backspace in a US/ANSI layout, but I absolutely cannot break the habit of Control being in the Caps Lock position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Guess what, older Model F's and ancient terminal keyboards ALL had CTRL buttons where the Caps Lock now resides. Nothing new there, it's all been done before by a variety of other, previous manufacturers.

Just look on Ebay and spot all the older keyboards with that layout.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Guess what, older Model F's and ancient terminal keyboards ALL had CTRL buttons where the Caps Lock now resides. Nothing new there, it's all been done before by a variety of other, previous manufacturers.
> 
> Just look on Ebay and spot all the older keyboards with that layout.


Well I didn't say it was new. I was just saying I love it like the previous posters did







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I didn't say it was new. I was just saying I love it like the previous posters did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its a combination of the layout, size, feel, and sound that really make the HHKB stand out as a keyboard for me. I have had keyboards in the past that have had 3 of the 4 but it always felt like something was missing, but not anymore with my HHKB.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Its a combination of the layout, size, feel, and sound that really make the HHKB stand out as a keyboard for me. I have had keyboards in the past that have had 3 of the 4 but it always felt like something was missing, but not anymore with my HHKB.


I agree. I know my issue I was having with it lies somewhere outside of the keyboard (at least I'm determined it is), but other than that, yes







. There's another board or two that pop up on Massdrop that offer the same layout, but they usually end up being much more expensive, unfortunately







.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Its a combination of the layout, size, feel, and sound that really make the HHKB stand out as a keyboard for me. I have had keyboards in the past that have had 3 of the 4 but it always felt like something was missing, but not anymore with my HHKB.


Yes i do use as gaming keyboard without much trouble (oh yes i play mainly fps games but i dont feel the need to have bigger keyboard overall)
Out of modded MX Black switch, Topre feels very nice for gaming (i actually prefer them over Red because its sightly heavier, Reds are too light even for gaming purpose)
To sum up ,very decent gaming keyboard although i believe there is no specific gaming/typing keyboard, all comes about preference, i can even play on dedicated numpad only
HHKB would be perfectly suitable for LAN party, more transportable than a full size, plug and play, DIP switches allow you to disable left CMD key (left_win) which can be really annoying when pressing that key accidentally


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Yes i do use as gaming keyboard without much trouble (oh yes i play mainly fps games but i dont feel the need to have bigger keyboard overall)
> Out of modded MX Black switch, Topre feels very nice for gaming (i actually prefer them over Red because its sightly heavier, Reds are too light even for gaming purpose)
> To sum up ,very decent gaming keyboard although i believe there is no specific gaming/typing keyboard, all comes about preference, i can even play on dedicated numpad only
> HHKB would be perfectly suitable for LAN party, more transportable than a full size, plug and play, DIP switches allow you to disable left CMD key (left_win) which can be really annoying when pressing that key accidentally


I honestly thought it would take me a lot longer to adjust to this layout. My first few hours I was constantly spamming "`````````````" because I was used to the backspace being higher up but literally next day I broke that habit. I am still adjusting to CTRL being where caps lock is but that also is becoming easier every day where I thought it would take me weeks. A lot of it is still with learning to touch type with the blank keycaps and also adjust to the new layout at the same time. But I feel like my basic typing overall has gotten a lot better just from these few days and I really enjoy using this board for gaming.

My last board had Gateron Reds that I used mainly for gaming. Now, I _thought_ that I had liked these keys for gaming (comparing to my old vintage MX Blues) but to what you mentioned, they really are too light (after using Topre) and I found myself miss pressing buttons all the time but that has not happened yet with my HHKB.

Its like the HHKB is smooth yet tactile at the same time, kind of hard to explain to those who have never used Topre before but anyone who has knows what I mean. I am thoroughly surprised how well its use is with gaming. AND it also doesn't click and clack where I can hear it through my headphones when gaming and that was something I absolutely hated with my old MX Blue board so I switched to the linear Gateron Reds. That board was a lot quieter but I still could hear that cheap, plasticy clack on upstrokes when I was spamming buttons and it was just annoying. The "thock" from the HHKB is basically silent when I have my headset on (especially with these hyperspheres) and that upstroke "clack" is completely gone.

I initially got interested into Topre specifically because of the "thock" sound as the Click and Clacks from MX style switches drove me insane and the Topre sound is much deeper. Since I got my HHKB, I fell in love with it because not only does it achieve the exact sound I was looking for, I also really enjoy the feel of the board and I also like the layout a lot which was something that concerned me before I got the board. It is great when everything comes together and works out perfect.


----------



## ajx

Playing on silenced keyboard is such joy








I had silenced spacebar with krytox, i never felt that before: after lubbing it, it so damn quiet
I dont know if you had fully silenced spacebar either, spacebar doesn't rattle anymore


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> well my new 10keyless showed up and i have to say the build is really nice and sturdy. this is a Royal Kludge RG-987 with some greetech browns. over all the switch is a nice but dose have a little looseness but not bad compared to my cherrys you can feel it. still think it was worth the $74 for it.


Greetech or KBT switches (KBT are just re-branded Greetech switches) are pretty decent. I have KBT browns in my MK Disco & haven't encountered any major issues with them in about a year of use so far. My major complaints with them are they have a pretty scratchy feel (even worse than Cherry) & the stems have a tiny bit of play inside the housings. Overall though they are solid switches that I would consider just a notch below Cherry or Gateron quality. They are definitely worlds better than Kalih or Zorro switches which IMHO are to be avoided for the most part. For $74 I'd say that RK TKL is a good board at a good price. How you liking it now that you've had a few days to put it through it's paces?


----------



## Simmons572

Hey everyone. Picking up a new TKL for a build I am working on. Looking at the MK Disco RGB w/ KBT Browns and the Masterkeys Pro S RGB w/ Cherry Browns.

From my research, the KBTs are nearly identical to Cherrys in terms of feel (though I could be wrong). Also, it looks like the MK has more RGB functionality, but I am planning on using statically assigned colors.

As of right now I am leaning towards the Pro S, as it is $10 cheaper. Is their any major reason why I would pick one over the other? Any other options to look into?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Participated in my first R/MK Secret Santa and got 70 Gat Greens. Now that just means I have to get a project board to put them into. The board will be for my wife as she loves the Gat Greens on my KC71. If I get her a separate mech numpad, I may be able to give her the KC71 and work on a build myself.
> 
> I am really interested in something more different, and yes, I missed out on that XMIT Hall drop. Anyone get a chance to throw their hat in on this Interest Check? https://www.keysofkings.com/shop/keyboards/paladin/ I like the idea.


I got in on the XMIT drop even though I prefer clicky/tactile or just tactile switches over linear switches. The hall effect sensors have interested me for some time & I had to jump on the chance to get a modern KB that uses them. There is some talk of XMIT wanting to bring a clicky/tactile & tactile variant to the market but from what I understand him moving forward with further improvements on his line of hall effect KBs is highly dependent on who well this 1st did. Which did sell very good so hopefully the different variants will see the light of day soon.

The Paladin layout is pretty interesting as well, I just checked in on your link & voted yes for the IC. I would definitely be interested in such a KB personally as the main reason I moved to TKL & 60% boards is the fact the having numpad clutters up my mouse side. But I do find myself missing having some sort of full layout KB & something like this would fit my needs perfectly. + rep for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey everyone. Picking up a new TKL for a build I am working on. Looking at the MK Disco RGB w/ KBT Browns and the Masterkeys Pro S RGB w/ Cherry Browns.
> 
> From my research, the KBTs are nearly identical to Cherrys in terms of feel (though I could be wrong). Also, it looks like the MK has more RGB functionality, but I am planning on using statically assigned colors.
> 
> As of right now I am leaning towards the Pro S, as it is $10 cheaper. Is their any major reason why I would pick one over the other? Any other options to look into?


I own a MK Disco with KBT browns & have had a good experience with it so far (check my above post). BTW, KBT switches are re-branded Greetech switches AFAIK. So while they are good quality switches, Cherry & Gateron are a bit better. All in all considering you are not too concerned with different RGB modes I would say to go with the Masterkeys Pro S with the cherry switches. The switches a re little higher quality & CM's TKL boards have almost a cult following by community members who enjoy customizing their boards because they are so easy to customize. Also the Masterkeys Pro S seems to rate a tiny bit higher on sites that sell both.


----------



## boredgunner

I would expect the Disco (Ducky OEM) to have better build quality than the Masterkeys Pro S (which has been shown in some reviews to not have stellar build quality). And then there is all the functionality like you said. I really like my MK Disco, but keep in mind it doesn't have 100% aftermarket keycap compatibility. When ordering it, be sure to get the optional Ducky double shot ABS keycap set, fantastic value and a big improvement over stock.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I own a MK Disco with KBT browns & have had a good experience with it so far (check my above post). BTW, KBT switches are re-branded Greetech switches AFAIK. So while they are good quality switches, Cherry & Gateron are a bit better. All in all considering you are not too concerned with different RGB modes I would say to go with the Masterkeys Pro S with the cherry switches. The switches a re little higher quality & CM's TKL boards have almost a cult following by community members who enjoy customizing their boards because they are so easy to customize. Also the Masterkeys Pro S seems to rate a tiny bit higher on sites that sell both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would expect the Disco (Ducky OEM) to have better build quality than the Masterkeys Pro S (which has been shown in some reviews to not have stellar build quality). And then there is all the functionality like you said. I really like my MK Disco, but keep in mind it doesn't have 100% aftermarket keycap compatibility. When ordering it, be sure to get the optional Ducky double shot ABS keycap set, fantastic value and a big improvement over stock.


Interesting hearing arguments leaning both ways. I probably should have also mentioned in my post that the rig this keyboard will be paired with will be a LAN rig, and I anticipate taking it a lot of places. Durability will definitely be a key factor for me.

@boredgunner, in regards to the comment "it doesn't have 100% aftermarket keycap compatibility", what specifically do you mean by that? I am not sure if I am going to swap out the keycaps yet, but if I do, it will be to the Max Translucent Front Print, as that is what I am using on my K95 RGB, and I love the look and feel.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Playing on silenced keyboard is such joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had silenced spacebar with krytox, i never felt that before: after lubbing it, it so damn quiet
> I dont know if you had fully silenced spacebar either, spacebar doesn't rattle anymore


Only have a hypersphere and thin lube on the switch on my spacebar. I really want to get a PBT spacebar and thicker lube for the stabs. It does rattle very slightly but I want to try and get rid of it.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Greetech or KBT switches (KBT are just re-branded Greetech switches) are pretty decent. I have KBT browns in my MK Disco & haven't encountered any major issues with them in about a year of use so far. My major complaints with them are they have a pretty scratchy feel (even worse than Cherry) & the stems have a tiny bit of play inside the housings. Overall though they are solid switches that I would consider just a notch below Cherry or Gateron quality. They are definitely worlds better than Kalih or Zorro switches which IMHO are to be avoided for the most part. For $74 I'd say that RK TKL is a good board at a good price. How you liking it now that you've had a few days to put it through it's paces?


im loving it. im honestly considering getting another for at home if they cam with a heavier switch. only thing i have seen is that they keyboard will forget what color it is on when the computer is turned off and go back to default. but everything else seems like quality. it also seem heavier then the ducky shine 4 in the pic for being smaller. in my eyes this keyboard so far seems like it would still be worth it even if the price was raised to $120 so i feel that the $74 was a steal. just need to get use to not having the 10 key part as i have found that i unknowingly use it more then i thought.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Only have a hypersphere and thin lube on the switch on my spacebar. I really want to get a PBT spacebar and thicker lube for the stabs. It does rattle very slightly but I want to try and get rid of it.


You must use thick lube, i strongly advice you to use Krytox (sorry i cant remember the full ref)
Too much lube and you will get a sluggish effect, too light, it doesnt eradicate rattling, only reduce by slight margin
My first spacebar lube, i put too much and disliked immediately then a reduce lube step by step until i get the best feeling/silent from spacebar
And indeed PBT does help
My current Type-S isnt lubbed nor having PBT spacebar but however i am happy with that
From my own experience, not every HHKB does have rattling issue, since a year (i am also new Topre beginner too), i own many HHKB (including new and second hands, i actually had possessed almost all HHKB, Type-S, Type-S JP, HHKB)








My first Type-S and stock HHKB had rattling from spacebar, it wasnt uniform depending from the area where you are pushing key
I have uploaded a short video which you could see the noise difference between my ex Novatouch and HHKB
https://vid.me/JFeu
My ex Type-S which i ve greatly lubbed spacebar was even quieter/softer than Novatouch spacebar
I think i still have video, if i found it, i can upload video here


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> im loving it. im honestly considering getting another for at home if they cam with a heavier switch. only thing i have seen is that they keyboard will forget what color it is on when the computer is turned off and go back to default. but everything else seems like quality. it also seem heavier then the ducky shine 4 in the pic for being smaller. in my eyes this keyboard so far seems like it would still be worth it even if the price was raised to $120 so i feel that the $74 was a steal. just need to get use to not having the 10 key part as i have found that i unknowingly use it more then i thought.


LOL, yeah TKL takes some getting used to if you used the numpad a good bit bit but it definitely gives you more mouse room for gaming. Glad to hear you're liking the board so far, I keep hearing from people that RK is actually a pretty good KB manufacturer gonna have to give them a shot sooner than later. Their Topre clone boards really interest me but from what I understand the Topre clone switches they use are 35g which is way way too light for me. I'm a fan of Chery Clears & Gateron/Cherry Greens so... LOL But I have seen a few of their regular mech switch KBs on MD recently that I almost went in on. Think I'll grab one next decent drop they have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Interesting hearing arguments leaning both ways. I probably should have also mentioned in my post that the rig this keyboard will be paired with will be a LAN rig, and I anticipate taking it a lot of places. Durability will definitely be a key factor for me.
> 
> @boredgunner, in regards to the comment "it doesn't have 100% aftermarket keycap compatibility", what specifically do you mean by that? I am not sure if I am going to swap out the keycaps yet, but if I do, it will be to the Max Translucent Front Print, as that is what I am using on my K95 RGB, and I love the look and feel.


The Disco is compatible with any aftermarket keycap sets, it has standard sized modifiers & a 6.25u spacebar so any base set should work with it. Your MAX translucent set will work with a Disco as well, Just make sure you have/get a 6.25u spacebar to fit the Disco (it's the most common size so the set should've came with one) cause I know the Corsair KBs have a non standard spacebar & I can't be sure if you ordered your MAX set with the non standard spacebar to fit your K95. Also @boredgunner is correct that the build quality will be slightly better with the Disco since Ducky is the OEM but CM has really stepped their mech KB game & the Masterkeys Pro S shouldn't be too far off build quality wise.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> You must use thick lube, i strongly advice you to use Krytox (sorry i cant remember the full ref)
> Too much lube and you will get a sluggish effect, too light, it doesnt eradicate rattling, only reduce by slight margin
> My first spacebar lube, i put too much and disliked immediately then a reduce lube step by step until i get the best feeling/silent from spacebar
> And indeed PBT does help
> My current Type-S isnt lubbed nor having PBT spacebar but however i am happy with that
> From my own experience, not every HHKB does have rattling issue, since a year (i am also new Topre beginner too), i own many HHKB (including new and second hands, i actually had possessed almost all HHKB, Type-S, Type-S JP, HHKB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Type-S and stock HHKB had rattling from spacebar, it wasnt uniform depending from the area where you are pushing key
> I have uploaded a short video which you could see the noise difference between my ex Novatouch and HHKB
> https://vid.me/JFeu
> My ex Type-S which i ve greatly lubbed spacebar was even quieter/softer than Novatouch spacebar
> I think i still have video, if i found it, i can upload video here


Thanks for the info, my hhkb is very lightly lubed as I didn't want to over do it. The spacebar is the only key I am currently unhappy with but once I get my hands on a thicker lube I think that will clear it up. It does not rattle as much as the one in your video but it definitely gives a much different sound compared to every other key. I wish I could re-create the sound that my left shift has, it is EXTREMELY crisp "thock" with 0 rattle, sounds the deepest out of all my keys by far. I like to just sit here and spam it... im weird.


----------



## ajx

There are two keys which i dislike the feeling, its precisely left Shift and Return







, i find them as if the spring being pressed under the dome
For example i d prefer right shift, my explanation, long stabilized key its just too long/big to hold spring/dome properly
At first, i though it was a misalignment
No matter if i tried a dozen time to align properly dome+spring into the PCB, it still feel same odd
At the end, its most likely inherent and as i said its due to the length of stabilized key
I speak for Type-S only, i had a chance to own Novatouch and also tried FC660C, all their stabilized keys feel way better (due to metal plate)
FC660C has wonderful stabilized keys, they feel so good
I do believe if PFU made HHKB with metal plate and in aluminium case, Topre feeling will be sublimated


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> There are two keys which i dislike the feeling, its precisely left Shift and Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i find them as if the spring being pressed under the dome
> For example i d prefer right shift, my explanation, long stabilized key its just too long/big to hold spring/dome properly
> At first, i though it was a misalignment
> No matter if i tried a dozen time to align properly dome+spring into the PCB, it still feel same odd
> At the end, its most likely inherent and as i said its due to the length of stabilized key
> I speak for Type-S only, i had a chance to own Novatouch and also tried FC660C, all their stabilized keys feel way better (due to metal plate)
> FC660C has wonderful stabilized keys, they feel so good
> I do believe if PFU made HHKB with metal plate and in aluminium case, Topre feeling will be sublimated


I am currently still adjusting somewhat to the board so I am sure over time I'll notice the different feeling in certain keys, but right now the biggest thing I notice is sound. My left shift "thock" is dramatically more "thocky". Also when I slow press to feel the slider and comparing it to others, it feels smoother while most of the other keys have a slightly "gritty" feeling but I don't really know if this is why it sounds different.


----------



## ajx

I know what you mean, its probably other keys feel scratchy due to higher friction (my assumption: longer stabilized does help to reduce the friction, you can certainly notice even right shift seems to be less gritty than non stabilized 1u keys)
I always think HHKB feels somewhat scratchy than any other MX keyboard, highly noticeable on non silenced HHKB
And this may sightly differ from your Hypersphere silenced HHKB and type-s, the slider downstroke is more smoothly damped on type-s








however, frictions are still there but less noticeable though


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey everyone. Picking up a new TKL for a build I am working on. Looking at the MK Disco RGB w/ KBT Browns and the Masterkeys Pro S RGB w/ Cherry Browns.
> 
> From my research, the KBTs are nearly identical to Cherrys in terms of feel (though I could be wrong). Also, it looks like the MK has more RGB functionality, but I am planning on using statically assigned colors.
> 
> As of right now I am leaning towards the Pro S, as it is $10 cheaper. Is their any major reason why I would pick one over the other? Any other options to look into?


My two bits.

I currently have a Ducky One TKL, as well as an older Ducky Shine 2.
Imo, the build quality is fantastic on these boards, both are Taiwan-made.

Imo, the MK Disco RGB, built by Ducky for MechanicalKeyboards, is a realy good value, and compatible with any Cherry MX Keysets.
I bought a set of Vortex Backlit Double-Shot PBT keys from Massdrop, just for kicks, still to arrive.
But the stock Ducky ABS keys are good quality too.

Your choice, I have been a big Ducky fan ever since I learned of these great boards on OCN.


----------



## drazah

Posted this on r/MK the other day but forgot to post here. I have some "better" photos of my new board (and mouse).


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> The Disco is compatible with any aftermarket keycap sets, it has standard sized modifiers & a 6.25u spacebar so any base set should work with it. Your MAX translucent set will work with a Disco as well, Just make sure you have/get a 6.25u spacebar to fit the Disco (it's the most common size so the set should've came with one) cause I know the Corsair KBs have a non standard spacebar & I can't be sure if you ordered your MAX set with the non standard spacebar to fit your K95. Also @boredgunner is correct that the build quality will be slightly better with the Disco since Ducky is the OEM but CM has really stepped their mech KB game & the Masterkeys Pro S shouldn't be too far off build quality wise.


To answer your question, I have not ordered the Keycaps yet. My current plan is to use the default keycaps for the time being, and if I decide that I need something different, then I will pick up the keycaps. When I got them for my K95, it was almost as if I got a new keyboard. So yeah, I appreciate your















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> My two bits.
> 
> I currently have a Ducky One TKL, as well as an older Ducky Shine 2.
> Imo, the build quality is fantastic on these boards, both are Taiwan-made.
> 
> Imo, the MK Disco RGB, built by Ducky for MechanicalKeyboards, is a realy good value, and compatible with any Cherry MX Keysets.
> I bought a set of Vortex Backlit Double-Shot PBT keys from Massdrop, just for kicks, still to arrive.
> But the stock Ducky ABS keys are good quality too.
> 
> Your choice, I have been a big Ducky fan ever since I learned of these great boards on OCN.


Thanks for the opinion! It seems the majority of everyone here is favoring the Disco, so I am tempted to sway in that direction.

I am not going to order it until my next paycheck comes in, but I really appreciate the suggestions all!


----------



## Iceman2733

I gotta stop browsing this thread, it is killing me and my bank account lol..... I picked up a Pok3r RGB keyboard and love it, I have never had a 60 %. I love its size and the weight of this thing. It weighs more than the Corsair K65 Rapidfire it replaced. I love the fact it does all these RGB without bloated software running on the PC in the background.

Anyone with this keyboard have you swapped the bases? I was looking at this one http://1upkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=319 just wanted to make sure it would fit first.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I gotta stop browsing this thread, it is killing me and my bank account lol..... I picked up a Pok3r RGB keyboard and love it, I have never had a 60 %. I love its size and the weight of this thing. It weighs more than the Corsair K65 Rapidfire it replaced. I love the fact it does all these RGB without bloated software running on the PC in the background.
> 
> Anyone with this keyboard have you swapped the bases? I was looking at this one http://1upkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=319 just wanted to make sure it would fit first.


I have never used a Pok3r RGB but I remember a while ago about a post asking this and I am pretty sure they WON'T fit.

Here is a response from VORTEX themselves.


http://imgur.com/saIJHyR


BUT some people who have tried with certain cases say that they do work but may not come up very flush, I would do more research before deciding though thats for sure.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I gotta stop browsing this thread, it is killing me and my bank account lol..... I picked up a Pok3r RGB keyboard and love it, I have never had a 60 %. I love its size and the weight of this thing. It weighs more than the Corsair K65 Rapidfire it replaced. I love the fact it does all these RGB without bloated software running on the PC in the background.
> 
> Anyone with this keyboard have you swapped the bases? I was looking at this one http://1upkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=319 just wanted to make sure it would fit first.


what switches? And I think you're mixing 2 different keyboards, never heard of a corsair k65 rapidfire, but I did hear of a corsair k65, and a rapidfire is technically a quickfire rapid iirc.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> what switches? And I think you're mixing 2 different keyboards, never heard of a corsair k65 rapidfire, but I did hear of a corsair k65, and a rapidfire is technically a quickfire rapid iirc.


I think you have mixed up reading something I was just stating that my Pok3r replaced this keyboard http://www.corsair.com/en-us/k65-rgb-rapidfire-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-speed-rgb-na which is a K65 Rapidfire which has the Rapidfire switches which are nice for typing and gaming.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

sure enough, makes sense. I forgot rapidfire was a thing


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Posted this on r/MK the other day but forgot to post here. I have some "better" photos of my new board (and mouse).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!


----------



## drazah

I have some things coming for my HHKB and contemplating on exactly what I want to do.

I am going to completely relube it with Krytox mixture and while it was disassembled I was thinking about vinyl wrapping the inside face around the plungers in either carbon fiber or a red. It would be very subtle once the keycaps are put back on but it will give it some character which is what I wanted. Just not sure which color/style I want to do yet.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I have some things coming for my HHKB and contemplating on exactly what I want to do.
> 
> I am going to completely relube it with Krytox mixture and while it was disassembled I was thinking about vinyl wrapping the inside face around the plungers in either carbon fiber or a red. It would be very subtle once the keycaps are put back on but it will give it some character which is what I wanted. Just not sure which color/style I want to do yet.


I vote for red. Since it will be subtle, it will help make it more visible.

I'm about to by a cheap mechanical numpad on Amazon with the Outemu blues. It's less than $20 and it's for the wife, so no big deal. She loves some of my 60% - 70% boards and wants to use them for work but she uses the numpad too much to make the switch completely. I expect something related to mechs in my stocking from her this year too. Hoping I am not disappointed.

I know it wont come in time for the holidays but I was looking at the Team Wolf Swappable Switch keyboard that is up on Massdrop. $45 gets you the keyboard and for an extra $25, you can snag 90 SMD LED Gaterons. The board only works with the SMD LED switches. If I go through with that, just gotta work on buying a few pieces to put together a board myself.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I vote for red. Since it will be subtle, it will help make it more visible.
> 
> I'm about to by a cheap mechanical numpad on Amazon with the Outemu blues. It's less than $20 and it's for the wife, so no big deal. She loves some of my 60% - 70% boards and wants to use them for work but she uses the numpad too much to make the switch completely. I expect something related to mechs in my stocking from her this year too. Hoping I am not disappointed.
> 
> I know it wont come in time for the holidays but I was looking at the Team Wolf Swappable Switch keyboard that is up on Massdrop. $45 gets you the keyboard and for an extra $25, you can snag 90 SMD LED Gaterons. The board only works with the SMD LED switches. If I go through with that, just gotta work on buying a few pieces to put together a board myself.


take a look at the royal kludge board if you want a cheapish 10 key less. been loving mine, only issue i would say is that you need to rest the color after reboot and the feet that flip out to raise the board use rubber socks that come off easy but other then that i would say is on par with my ducky's that i have had.


----------



## connectwise

You may also want to look at the G410, romer switches are not bad at all after they changed it. I much prefer this now over other keyboards for gaming. At work I'm still using ALPs or my HHKB, I now keep both at the office.

I hate to see HHKB getting the red treament though. I hope you do it well.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I really want to get in on the Dasher & Dancer SA Custom Keycap Set over on Massdrop, but I've never ordered custom keys before and waiting all the way until July of 2017 for delivery seems like such a long time.

Should I go for it? I hate that good keycap sets for Ergodox are so hard to find... I have wanted a custom keycap set for so long though!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I really want to get in on the Dasher & Dancer SA Custom Keycap Set over on Massdrop, but I've never ordered custom keys before and waiting all the way until July of 2017 for delivery seems like such a long time.
> 
> Should I go for it? I hate that good keycap sets for Ergodox are so hard to find... I have wanted a custom keycap set for so long though!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Only thing I like Massdrop for are these group buys for custom keycap group buys but waiting for them is just too much for me anymore. Its very possible these get pushed back even farther and you might end up waiting an entire year before you actually get them in hand.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Only thing I like Massdrop for are these group buys for custom keycap group buys but waiting for them is just too much for me anymore. *Its very possible these get pushed back even farther and you might end up waiting an entire year before you actually get them in hand.*


Yeah, it is very sad indeed, I just heard the other day that Signature Plastics is already booked through August of 2017. But man, this set is so cheap, and looks so good, I may not be able to resist:

(Dasher)



(Dasher)



(Dancer)



- Insan1tyOne


----------



## drazah

Yeah the price itself is really not bad considering most group buy runs like these sell for more than double once they get into people's hands.

SP has confirmed bookings for half of next year but there are a lot more group buys that are in negotiation that are getting expected a shipping date not until 2018 which is just crazy. I would recommend getting in on an SP group buy now if you like the set because every following run will just take longer and longer.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I really want to get in on the Dasher & Dancer SA Custom Keycap Set over on Massdrop, but I've never ordered custom keys before and waiting all the way until July of 2017 for delivery seems like such a long time.
> 
> Should I go for it? I hate that good keycap sets for Ergodox are so hard to find... I have wanted a custom keycap set for so long though!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I know I'm going for a set of these, dasher anyway.

also link for those who don't have a massdrop account.

I know it will be quite a wait, but hey... gotta have SOMETHING to look forward to, infact, my early birthday present lol assuming they do ship it on the date that they say it will be


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yeah the price itself is really not bad considering most group buy runs like these sell for more than double once they get into people's hands.
> 
> SP has confirmed bookings for half of next year but *there are a lot more group buys that are in negotiation that are getting expected a shipping date not until 2018 which is just crazy*. I would recommend getting in on an SP group buy now if you like the set because *every following run will just take longer and longer.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I know I'm going for a set of these, dasher anyway.
> 
> also link for those who don't have a massdrop account.
> 
> *I know it will be quite a wait, but hey... gotta have SOMETHING to look forward to*, infact, my early birthday present lol assuming they do ship it on the date that they say it will be


Yeah, I think I honestly might go in on this drop. I keep hoping (and waiting) for a Jukebox re-run with an Ergodox set, but I will give up on that in favor of Dasher because I actually quite like it!

P.S. - Good luck to anyone that gets in on a group buy with a ship date of 2018.









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd be okay with 2018 anyways, it will give me a chance to catch up and get a keyboard for the keycaps lol


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm still patiently awaiting the Miami Dolch DSA set. That or the Carbon SA again.

Side note, I got to use the MX Speed switches today and they are....fairly interesting. They have literally no travel distance before actuation. If so, my fingertips are too numb to any negligible or noticeable type of travel. It's nice and the shorter throw is cool, but I think I personally don't like them as I think they need to be a stiffer switch. Maybe like a MX Black version. Typing got weird, but at the same time was nice. I think anyone who touch-types with reds would actually love this switch. I foresee a lot of mis-actuations happening because the keys are *that* sensitive. I won't be able to test it in a gaming situation, but am glad I got to test it at all







.


----------



## ajx

@Drazah, what's your mouse pad under HHKB?
I am looking for one smaller but i already have an hard pad for my mouse
Something rectangular within HHKB dimensions (or sightly wider)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> @Drazah, what's your mouse pad under HHKB?
> I am looking for one smaller but i already have an hard pad for my mouse
> Something rectangular within HHKB dimensions (or sightly wider)


Its just a cheap Vipamz XXXL Mousepad. I like it because it has no logo and all black.


----------



## ajx

Thanks for the input
I cant no longer type on keyboard without pad/surface underneath
Does thickness matter?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Thanks for the input
> I cant no longer type on keyboard without pad/surface underneath
> Does thickness matter?


Yeah, I use a desk mat for work and at home, I am the same way. Thickness doesn't matter to me as both of my desk mats are ~3mm but you can get some that are ~5mm. I just need more consistency under my keyboard so that's why I use desk mats.


----------



## drazah

Also had an idea and did a little "mod" to my HHKB yesterday, was a fun project and came out better than expected.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Yeah, it is very sad indeed, I just heard the other day that Signature Plastics is already booked through August of 2017. But man, this set is so cheap, and looks so good, I may not be able to resist:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Dasher)
> 
> 
> 
> (Dasher)
> 
> 
> 
> (Dancer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Where did you get the Ergo from? I had an infinity and loved it but ordered and built with MX Blue switches and couldn't fall in love with those switches been wanting to build another one but can't find a kit anywhere now of infinity or the regular ergodox.

Also yours looks killer!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of these days I'll build an ErgoDox... Then probably to be silly put it with the benching rig


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> *Where did you get the Ergo from?* I had an infinity and loved it but ordered and built with MX Blue switches and couldn't fall in love with those switches *been wanting to build another one but can't find a kit anywhere now of infinity or the regular ergodox.*
> 
> *Also yours looks killer!!!*


1. It is an "ErgoDox EZ" with Gateron Reds, which are basically the same as Cherry MX Reds. I absolutely love it, and it was purchased from ZSA Labs, LLC.

2. I didn't build this one unfortunately, I was an early-backer of the ErgoDox EZ campaign on IndieGoGo so it was 100% pre-built and shipped to me ready to use! You can find ErgoDox EZ at their website HERE: https://ergodox-ez.com/ (They even just came out with a new "Snow" model that has LEDs, I'm jealous!)

3. Unfortunately the pictures I posted earlier are not of _my_ personal ErgoDox, they were renderings done by the creator of the Dasher / Dancer SA keycap set on Massdrop. My ErgoDox EZ looks exactly like THIS:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> One of these days I'll build an ErgoDox... Then probably to be silly put it with the benching rig


I always thought the DIY "infinity" ErgoDox kits had super cool cases, but I am absolutely worthless with a soldering iron so I just grabbed a pre-built one, programmed in my own layout, and called it a day! And no way, once you start typing (and gaming) on an ErgoDox you will never want to go back! I dread using any other "standard" keyboard now because after a few hours it makes my wrists hurt, but with the ErgoDox I feel no pain after endless hours of use!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## neurotix

Guys I want some advice!

I decided to finally get a mechanical keyboard and now I'm a believer! However, I ended up kind of regretting my purchase. I got a Corsair STRAFE, cherry mx red with red LEDs for $80 on sale on Amazon. I love it, but I'm jealous since I got my wife a Corsair K70 LUX blue for Xmas... it's a little nicer than my strafe, it has a brushed aluminum finish, dedicated media controls, a volume slider, and a matching wrist wrest. (I'm using a different wrist wrest from an old keyboard, as well as sticky tack underneath to keep it on and keep the board from sliding..)

I would like to stick with Corsair though I'm open to opinions if you guys think these keyboards suck.. I wouldn't know the difference! First time using one but I love it so far. I wanna stick with Corsair because I like the LED controls, and I have a matching Polaris mousepad..

I can sell the STRAFE I have and recoup most of my money, I was very careful with the box, I have all the plastic and accessories, etc.

If it helps I only play single player games, if you wanna recommend what switches to get. Right now I'm just using Cherry MX red. I play stuff like the Tomb Raider games, but I really love RPGs (Dragon Age series, Fallout, Skyrim, Witcher, Torchlight, Shadowrun Returns etc.) I'm not really an fps player, about the only one I play is Unreal Tournament 3 and only single player.

Thanks!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Guys I want some advice!
> 
> I decided to finally get a mechanical keyboard and now I'm a believer! However, I ended up kind of regretting my purchase. I got a Corsair STRAFE, cherry mx red with red LEDs for $80 on sale on Amazon. I love it, but I'm jealous since I got my wife a Corsair K70 LUX blue for Xmas... it's a little nicer than my strafe, it has a brushed aluminum finish, dedicated media controls, a volume slider, and a matching wrist wrest. (I'm using a different wrist wrest from an old keyboard, as well as sticky tack underneath to keep it on and keep the board from sliding..)
> 
> I would like to stick with Corsair though I'm open to opinions if you guys think these keyboards suck.. I wouldn't know the difference! First time using one but I love it so far. I wanna stick with Corsair because I like the LED controls, and I have a matching Polaris mousepad..
> 
> I can sell the STRAFE I have and recoup most of my money, I was very careful with the box, I have all the plastic and accessories, etc.
> 
> If it helps I only play single player games, if you wanna recommend what switches to get. Right now I'm just using Cherry MX red. I play stuff like the Tomb Raider games, but I really love RPGs (Dragon Age series, Fallout, Skyrim, Witcher, Torchlight, Shadowrun Returns etc.) I'm not really an fps player, about the only one I play is Unreal Tournament 3 and only single player.
> 
> Thanks!


It really all depends on if you view Mechanical Keyboards themselves as a hobby or if you are just looking for specific options. Most mainstream company keyboards are not worth the money considering their build quality, but If you are just looking for a decent "gamer" mechanical keyboard then you have dozens to pick from because that's all these mainstream companies make. Personally, from mainstream company keyboards, I find CoolerMaster Storm and MasterKeys keyboards to be the best build quality, but like you stated some of these keyboards have dedicated media keys and macro keys which may stand out to those who want this sort of thing. Corsair keyboards are okay but I hear common issues all the time with them including faulty LEDs and just poor quality control.

If you are looking to go deeper down the rabbit hole that is mechanical keyboards then I would recommend you look at Ducky keyboards for that "gamer" style. Ducky Shine 5 or Ducky One keyboards are fantastic build quality and very big in the mechanical keyboard community.


----------



## Mega Man

Personally I have given up on all the gimmicks in key boards. Fn + modifier for stuff (ie volume and what not) is best.

I cooks never recommend crapcorsair


----------



## drazah

It's because most of the keyboards that have dedicated volume sliders, media keys, or macro buttons just have more things that can go wrong within the PCB and controller. Most high-end keyboards have basic layouts made with high-quality parts because there are fewer things to fail and have good components in place for what they do have.


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone ever build a 1upkeyboard kit? I am thinking about building one of there LJD61UP kits, would like to get some reviews on there CS I am not a fan of businesses with no type of phone number to contact.


----------



## HPE1000

@aaa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> It's because most of the keyboards that have dedicated volume sliders, media keys, or macro buttons just have more things that can go wrong within the PCB and controller. Most high-end keyboards have basic layouts made with high-quality parts because there are fewer things to fail and have good components in place for what they do have.


Yep.. that is how I look at keyboards. More features are worse for me because it just means more points of failure.


----------



## New green

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> If it helps I only play single player games, if you wanna recommend what switches to get. Right now I'm just using Cherry MX red. I play stuff like the Tomb Raider games, but I really love RPGs (Dragon Age series, Fallout, Skyrim, Witcher, Torchlight, Shadowrun Returns etc.) I'm not really an fps player, about the only one I play is Unreal Tournament 3 and only single player.
> 
> Thanks!


I've always wanted to try browns since reds will fatigue your fingers faster if you press too hard but I have only used reds on my Noppoo Choc Mini. To me the Fn key that can switch the left ctrl with the caps is invaluable in key mapping for games. https://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-84-Technology-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B0091Q34EI


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> @aaa
> Yep.. that is how I look at keyboards. More features are worse for me because it just means more points of failure.


Exactly, in a way it's a double edged sword. These mainstream company keyboards have more options such as these volume sliders, macro buttons and media buttons but they cheap out on the components and quality control which leave you with something that won't last or just have tons of issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *New green*
> 
> I've always wanted to try browns since reds will fatigue your fingers faster if you press too hard but I have only used reds on my Noppoo Choc Mini. To me the Fn key that can switch the left ctrl with the caps is invaluable in key mapping for games. https://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-84-Technology-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B0091Q34EI


I can't use linear switches without some kind of dampener or o-ring, I bottom out way to easily.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Exactly, in a way it's a double edged sword. These mainstream company keyboards have more options such as these volume sliders, macro buttons and media buttons but they cheap out on the components and quality control which leave you with something that won't last or just have tons of issues.
> I can't use linear switches without some kind of dampener or o-ring, I bottom out way to easily.


Not too concerned with this because of my experience with Corsair. Great RMA service. They even sent me free schwag when I asked, I have a Corsair lanyard. (Out of the 15 or so companies I contacted, only Corsair and two others sent me promotional materials.) I'm confident if anything happened to it, they would fix or even replace it, I got a brand new in box H100i from them once. All that was wrong with mine was the Corsair Link connector came off in the block. It worked fine otherwise but I got a brand new one. They have a great RMA department in my experience. So I know if anything happened to my keyboard, I'd probably be okay (or I'd just buy a new one.)

Tbh coming from cheap $30 Cooler Master keyboard, this thing is like night and day. I love the features it has with lighting. It is also programmable through software, there is a macro engine in the Corsair software. This one does have a FN key (the Corsair Strafe I'm unsure if the other one I was looking at does.

I might eventually get a Ducky just to compare the two.

I am doing a return on my Corsair Strafe and getting the Corsair K70 Lux red LED with cherry mx switches, this way it's no extra cost, because I got a sale on it on Amazon. If I return this Strafe, the K70 is essentially free and no more than my initial investment. So for the time being I'll have that. That's okay, because it will feel like I've gotten used to with the Strafe and tbh it's good enough for me.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Not too concerned with this because of my experience with Corsair. Great RMA service. They even sent me free schwag when I asked, I have a Corsair lanyard. (Out of the 15 or so companies I contacted, only Corsair and two others sent me promotional materials.) I'm confident if anything happened to it, they would fix or even replace it, I got a brand new in box H100i from them once. All that was wrong with mine was the Corsair Link connector came off in the block. It worked fine otherwise but I got a brand new one. They have a great RMA department in my experience. So I know if anything happened to my keyboard, I'd probably be okay (or I'd just buy a new one.)
> 
> Tbh coming from cheap $30 Cooler Master keyboard, this thing is like night and day. I love the features it has with lighting. It is also programmable through software, there is a macro engine in the Corsair software. This one does have a FN key (the Corsair Strafe I'm unsure if the other one I was looking at does.
> 
> I might eventually get a Ducky just to compare the two.
> 
> I am doing a return on my Corsair Strafe and getting the Corsair K70 Lux red LED with cherry mx switches, this way it's no extra cost, because I got a sale on it on Amazon. If I return this Strafe, the K70 is essentially free and no more than my initial investment. So for the time being I'll have that. That's okay, because it will feel like I've gotten used to with the Strafe and tbh it's good enough for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input.












I always tell people that if you are happy with the product and it has everything you want from it then you should not regret the decisions regardless of what current "reviews" are and what people think of that product. Enjoy it as your should!


----------



## neurotix

I want the Ducky OCN edition... already got a folding t-shirt, an OCN hat and some [email protected] coasters I won in a contest here.









I think I'll be okay with it.

I used to play Street Fighter and have a custom arcade stick... I think mech keyboards are similar at least in the regard of how it feels to use. Tbh I have a fully custom, nearly $300 stick with real Japanese components... that doesn't mean that I'll beat someone using the lower grade clone sticks and buttons. I'm not competitive on PC at all but used to be in that scene. So, for the games I play this thing feels great, especially slower paced stuff like Dragon Age. I don't know anything about mechanical keyboards at all, so if you made me type on either I might not even be able to tell. I'm not trained to- like I am with arcade controllers. I guess if you play really serious PC games you'd know the difference. I really respect you guys who know what you're doing with these things, my microswitches in my stick are quite similar to the switches in mechanical keyboards.

I'd love to get an IBM Model M. I just looked and my motherboard should be able to use it.


----------



## Sazexa

After a few years of ownership, my Ducky Shine 3 TKL met an unhappy end. (Fiance spilled water on it :c )

Luckily, with the holiday near, I'm hopefully getting the Ducky One TKL RGB. I have a Vortex TKL case, I'm going to try and see if I can use it on the Ducky One TKL. It fit my old board, so, we'll see. Aside from massdrop, where is a good place to get keycaps? Specifically ones that let top-mount LED's shine through.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I want the Ducky OCN edition... already got a folding t-shirt, an OCN hat and some [email protected] coasters I won in a contest here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be okay with it.
> 
> I used to play Street Fighter and have a custom arcade stick... I think mech keyboards are similar at least in the regard of how it feels to use. Tbh I have a fully custom, nearly $300 stick with real Japanese components... that doesn't mean that I'll beat someone using the lower grade clone sticks and buttons. I'm not competitive on PC at all but used to be in that scene. So, for the games I play this thing feels great, especially slower paced stuff like Dragon Age. I don't know anything about mechanical keyboards at all, so if you made me type on either I might not even be able to tell. I'm not trained to- like I am with arcade controllers. I guess if you play really serious PC games you'd know the difference. I really respect you guys who know what you're doing with these things, my microswitches in my stick are quite similar to the switches in mechanical keyboards.
> 
> I'd love to get an IBM Model M. I just looked and my motherboard should be able to use it.


You are right, there is a huge difference between being a keyboard hobbyist and regular user. In the keyboard hobbyist community you will almost always hear one thing telling people to steer clear of mainstream company keyboards, but in reality to those just looking for certain options from a keyboard can be found in almost all of the mainstream company keyboards and if it fits your criteria then thats all that matters.


----------



## neurotix

Agreed, for what I use it for it suits me fine. (And looks nice.







)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> After a few years of ownership, my Ducky Shine 3 TKL met an unhappy end. (Fiance spilled water on it :c )
> 
> Luckily, with the holiday near, I'm hopefully getting the Ducky One TKL RGB. I have a Vortex TKL case, I'm going to try and see if I can use it on the Ducky One TKL. It fit my old board, so, we'll see. Aside from massdrop, where is a good place to get keycaps? Specifically ones that let top-mount LED's shine through.


I've acquired two nice sets of "shine" keycaps through Massdrop for my Ducky boards, they come out with them periodically.

Aside from Massdrop, sometimes MechanicalKeyboards sells the shine through sets, such as the Ducky OEM sets. I also purchased a set of those from them.
But the keysets in colors are more difficult to find from them, as opposed to the black ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I want the Ducky OCN edition... already got a folding t-shirt, an OCN hat and some [email protected] coasters I won in a contest here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be okay with it.
> 
> I used to play Street Fighter and have a custom arcade stick... I think mech keyboards are similar at least in the regard of how it feels to use. Tbh I have a fully custom, nearly $300 stick with real Japanese components... that doesn't mean that I'll beat someone using the lower grade clone sticks and buttons. I'm not competitive on PC at all but used to be in that scene. So, for the games I play this thing feels great, especially slower paced stuff like Dragon Age. I don't know anything about mechanical keyboards at all, so if you made me type on either I might not even be able to tell. I'm not trained to- like I am with arcade controllers. I guess if you play really serious PC games you'd know the difference. I really respect you guys who know what you're doing with these things, my microswitches in my stick are quite similar to the switches in mechanical keyboards.
> 
> I'd love to get an IBM Model M. I just looked and my motherboard should be able to use it.


I like the fact that you know what you prefer for keyboards, and are happy with that.
Everyone has different needs, and what is important to them. Be it a Corsair "Gaming" board, or a less-mainstream custom board with no fancy features, just good engineering.

Idk where you would still find one of the OCN Ducky boards, that was quite a long time ago.
OCN was responsible for making me aware of Ducky boards, with that promotion back in the day, and I'm glad they did.

Perhaps someone has one of the custom OCN keys that you could make your own with, lol.

The fully custom stick sounds like a real well-made piece.









My first keyboard was an IBM Model M, I should never have given that board away, I still miss it to this day.
However, there are sources out there for them, and replicated versions as well.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I've acquired two nice sets of "shine" keycaps through Massdrop for my Ducky boards, they come out with them periodically.
> 
> Aside from Massdrop, sometimes MechanicalKeyboards sells the shine through sets, such as the Ducky OEM sets. I also purchased a set of those from them.
> But the keysets in colors are more difficult to find from them, as opposed to the black ones.
> I like the fact that you know what you prefer for keyboards, and are happy with that.
> Everyone has different needs, and what is important to them. Be it a Corsair "Gaming" board, or a less-mainstream custom board with no fancy features, just good engineering.
> 
> Idk where you would still find one of the OCN Ducky boards, that was quite a long time ago.
> OCN was responsible for making me aware of Ducky boards, with that promotion back in the day, and I'm glad they did.
> 
> Perhaps someone has one of the custom OCN keys that you could make your own with, lol.
> 
> The fully custom stick sounds like a real well-made piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first keyboard was an IBM Model M, I should never have given that board away, I still miss it to this day.
> However, there are sources out there for them, and replicated versions as well.


Thanks man.

You can see my arcade stick at this post here if you want.

I'd prefer an original Model M if possible.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I want the Ducky OCN edition... already got a folding t-shirt, an OCN hat and some [email protected] coasters I won in a contest here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be okay with it.
> 
> I used to play Street Fighter and have a custom arcade stick... I think mech keyboards are similar at least in the regard of how it feels to use. Tbh I have a fully custom, nearly $300 stick with real Japanese components... that doesn't mean that I'll beat someone using the lower grade clone sticks and buttons. I'm not competitive on PC at all but used to be in that scene. So, for the games I play this thing feels great, especially slower paced stuff like Dragon Age. I don't know anything about mechanical keyboards at all, so if you made me type on either I might not even be able to tell. I'm not trained to- like I am with arcade controllers. I guess if you play really serious PC games you'd know the difference. I really respect you guys who know what you're doing with these things, my microswitches in my stick are quite similar to the switches in mechanical keyboards.
> 
> I'd love to get an IBM Model M. I just looked and my motherboard should be able to use it.


How badly do you want an OCN Ducky? I have one...might consider "parting" with it for the right offer lol Not really...just came to rub it in that I have one and you don't (hey, you have all the consoles I want and don't have, let me have this one...







)


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> How badly do you want an OCN Ducky? I have one...might consider "parting" with it for the right offer lol Not really...just came to rub it in that I have one and you don't (hey, you have all the consoles I want and don't have, let me have this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


LOLOL. Yeah. Legit laughed out loud at this buddy.

I do have some more money saved for Big Red now but I'm strongly considering getting Kaby Lake, I'm not sure another keyboard is viable. I also have no clue about the value of it. I'm not sure I can justify more than $100 for a keyboard. The one I'm getting was only $85 (K70 Lux) and then I'm returning the one I have.

I'll tell you what, I'll pm you about it.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> LOLOL. Yeah. Legit laughed out loud at this buddy.
> 
> I do have some more money saved for Big Red now but I'm strongly considering getting Kaby Lake, I'm not sure another keyboard is viable. I also have no clue about the value of it. I'm not sure I can justify more than $100 for a keyboard. The one I'm getting was only $85 (K70 Lux) and then I'm returning the one I have.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I'll pm you about it.


Don't bother with Kaby Lake, it runs way too hot.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Don't bother with Kaby Lake, it runs way too hot.


I was thinking paying for a binned one from SiliconLottery.com and getting it delidded. That's what I did with my 4790k now and it was worth it to me. But I'll keep that in mind, and of course wait for the reviews. Rep+


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Playing on silenced keyboard is such joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had silenced spacebar with krytox, i never felt that before: after lubbing it, it so damn quiet
> I dont know if you had fully silenced spacebar either, spacebar doesn't rattle anymore


So I recently took apart my HHKB to clean and do some modding. I also re-lubed completely with fresh Krytox thick mixture from TechKeys. My spacebar rattle has basically been solved and it feels so much better now. It also doesn't make that plastic-y clack like it did before. I do however notice almost exactly what you were saying about the left shift key and enter key now on "feeling" the spring. After lubing, it has a slight vibration that I can feel from the spring if I press and hold it down. Now during normal typing, I don't notice it but for games where I press and hold shift I can slightly feel it. It still makes the best "thock" sound of all my keys but that spring feel is there that I did not notice before.

Overall though, it feels so much better with the thick krytox as compared to the thin. All keys have less rattle and the sound is still there. I also added thick foam cutouts to the back case in the corners that got rid of my slight case rattle. Without the foam pieces, the case would rattle in the lower corners (probably due to the 3 screws only being near the top of the case) so I got 4mm soft foam and just cutout small "L" shapes for the corner to basically jam in there. Case still screws together perfectly without any bowing but now the corners don't rattle and the case doesn't move anymore.


----------



## ajx

For left shift/enter, its probably due to the longer stab, also keycap itself does wobble sightly more than any other
About case, that why i am looking forward to buy mousepad, the case sightly mouve around when there is nothing underneath the keyboard


----------



## Deeptek

The main issue that causes this is an inferior switch. :-/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I always thought the DIY "infinity" ErgoDox kits had super cool cases, but I am absolutely worthless with a soldering iron so I just grabbed a pre-built one, programmed in my own layout, and called it a day! And no way, once you start typing (and gaming) on an ErgoDox you will never want to go back! I dread using any other "standard" keyboard now because after a few hours it makes my wrists hurt, but with the ErgoDox I feel no pain after endless hours of use!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


It's been a while since soldered as well, but I'm willing to relearn in order to get one of those keyboards. Of course, I never have the $400+ CAD on hand when the kits go up, but I hope one of these days I will ^_^

As for where it would be, I dunno, it would be kind of fun messing with some of the benching community and have them all be "what on earth is that in your rig shot?!?!????"... I already have people randomly looking at my rig shots to see what kind of little extras I decorated my bench with her that week (usually empty candy tins, but still)

I'm definitely curious about the ErgoDox but it's something I'll wind up waiting a while longer on.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Just got this:


It's quite a good keyboard with MX Blue clones that are *slightly* heavier than MX blues but otherwise identical. cost $40 so is great on that part. Only has Red LED though, but for $40 im not complaining.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Just got this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a good keyboard with MX Blue clones that are *slightly* heavier than MX blues but otherwise identical. cost $40 so is great on that part. Only has Red LED though, but for $40 im not complaining.


My, my, that IS sweet lookin'!







Kinda reminds me of my KBT Pure Pro and Race II in terms of build. Nice catch there dude....recently, been out of the KB scene. Just don't have the enthusiasm I used to, much like what I'm feeling now with my audio gear. I still have just >20 KB's so at least I have an excuse NOT to fall further down this rabbit hole.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Just got this:
> 
> 
> It's quite a good keyboard with MX Blue clones that are *slightly* heavier than MX blues but otherwise identical. cost $40 so is great on that part. Only has Red LED though, but for $40 im not complaining.


That thing is actually really slick and attractive. Looks nice to type/play on too.

I got my K70 LUX and love it. I'm also getting a Ducky OCN edition from Aaron Henderson. Can't wait to get it and I'll try it out and see how it compares to the K70 Lux.

This thing screams high quality to me, brushed aluminum finish, high quality braided cable, cherry red switches... I really like it a lot. It's a tier above the Corsair STRAFE I was using for sure, and somehow manages to feel even better.


----------



## Fanu

any EU shop with doublshot ABS or PBS keycaps? I have a Pok3r RGB (ANSI layout) which I would like to customize but I am not paying 90+$ for keycaps from outside of EU and then x amount for shipping and customs


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That thing is actually really slick and attractive. Looks nice to type/play on too.
> 
> I got my K70 LUX and love it. I'm also getting a Ducky OCN edition from Aaron Henderson. Can't wait to get it and I'll try it out and see how it compares to the K70 Lux.
> 
> This thing screams high quality to me, brushed aluminum finish, high quality braided cable, cherry red switches... I really like it a lot. It's a tier above the Corsair STRAFE I was using for sure, and somehow manages to feel even better.


Personally, I would take the K70 Lux all day over the STRAFE. Have you ever used Red switches before? I used my MF68 with Gateron Reds for a few months and I really liked it, but my biggest issue was that I was bottoming out very heavily. I came from MX Blues so switching to a lighter linear switch was fatiguing to my finger. I found that installed soft o-rings really helped with the harsh bottoming out and added a nice tone to the keys (removed a lot of that loud plastic-y clack).


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Personally, I would take the K70 Lux all day over the STRAFE. Have you ever used Red switches before? I used my MF68 with Gateron Reds for a few months and I really liked it, but my biggest issue was that I was bottoming out very heavily. I came from MX Blues so switching to a lighter linear switch was fatiguing to my finger. I found that installed soft o-rings really helped with the harsh bottoming out and added a nice tone to the keys (removed a lot of that loud plastic-y clack).


The K70 LUX was on sale on Amazon with Prime for $85. Usually $115. The price went back up already. $85 is what I paid for the STRAFE. But since it's Amazon we had til Jan 31 to return the STRAFE. So I got the K70 LUX on sale, and I'm returning the STRAFE, and in the end I get the higher keyboard model for the same investment.

No, I'd not used red switches (or any mechanical keyboard) until I got the STRAFE. But I got used to the reds in the STRAFE and liked them. I Got a K70 LUX in blue for my wife for Christmas (Big Blue rig in my signature). Hers has Cherry MX Blues. So I know the difference between reds and blues, but I've never used browns or any other types of switches. That's okay though, I really like the feel of the reds. Great for gaming, and I like typing PMs and such on here and posting. Since going from a cheap $30 keyboard to this I think my WPM has actually improved substantially.

Soft o-rings... and installing them... where would I get some of these and how would I do it? I don't mind the loudness or the clacking of the reds personally. Doesn't bother me that much. It actually kind of helps while typing. I'd still like to try o-rings and see the difference though.

Oh and yeah, Aaron shipped my OCN ducky today. I'm interested to try it and see the difference between my K70 and it. He's getting two retro games (CIB Phantasy Star II and loose Alisia Dragoon, both Genesis) for the OCN Ducky.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The K70 LUX was on sale on Amazon with Prime for $85. Usually $115. The price went back up already. $85 is what I paid for the STRAFE. But since it's Amazon we had til Jan 31 to return the STRAFE. So I got the K70 LUX on sale, and I'm returning the STRAFE, and in the end I get the higher keyboard model for the same investment.
> 
> No, I'd not used red switches (or any mechanical keyboard) until I got the STRAFE. But I got used to the reds in the STRAFE and liked them. I Got a K70 LUX in blue for my wife for Christmas (Big Blue rig in my signature). Hers has Cherry MX Blues. So I know the difference between reds and blues, but I've never used browns or any other types of switches. That's okay though, I really like the feel of the reds. Great for gaming, and I like typing PMs and such on here and posting. Since going from a cheap $30 keyboard to this I think my WPM has actually improved substantially.
> 
> Soft o-rings... and installing them... where would I get some of these and how would I do it? I don't mind the loudness or the clacking of the reds personally. Doesn't bother me that much. It actually kind of helps while typing. I'd still like to try o-rings and see the difference though.
> 
> Oh and yeah, Aaron shipped my OCN ducky today. I'm interested to try it and see the difference between my K70 and it. He's getting two retro games (CIB Phantasy Star II and loose Alisia Dragoon, both Genesis) for the OCN Ducky.


Amazon has a big selection and can usually find a good set for under $10 for your whole keyboard, can also get 2 keyboards worth out of them if you only put them on the keys you use most of the time. I do recommend though you try to stick to the smaller orings, usually the .2mm ones. Obviously they will shorten the keypress by .2mm but it works almost like a shock absorber and feels quite nice (I use them on all my keyboards), but I also bottom out heavily on linear switches. Also if you do choose to get orings you will also want to get a keycap puller to save you a headache of time.

This is a good starter set with puller if you are just curious Akwox Keycap Puller and Oring Set


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Amazon has a big selection and can usually find a good set for under $10 for your whole keyboard, can also get 2 keyboards worth out of them if you only put them on the keys you use most of the time. I do recommend though you try to stick to the smaller orings, usually the .2mm ones. Obviously they will shorten the keypress by .2mm but it works almost like a shock absorber and feels quite nice (I use them on all my keyboards), but I also bottom out heavily on linear switches. Also if you do choose to get orings you will also want to get a keycap puller to save you a headache of time.
> 
> This is a good starter set with puller if you are just curious Akwox Keycap Puller and Oring Set


Mine came with a puller!

I'll look into this in a few days when my wife is back from her trip to see her family...you know she has to approve it first!~

Thanks.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Mine came with a puller!
> 
> I'll look into this in a few days when my wife is back from her trip to see her family...you know she has to approve it first!~
> 
> Thanks.


Haha for sure. Just a little mod that a lot of us in the keyboard community like to do.


----------



## neurotix

Thanks a lot for this, I just ordered the one you linked.

I'll have to decide if I'm gonna put them on the ducky or the K70.

I'm really getting into mechanical keyboards, didn't realize how cool they are.

So thanks again for being so welcoming and open and helping me out man.

Rep+


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this, I just ordered the one you linked.
> 
> I'll have to decide if I'm gonna put them on the ducky or the K70.
> 
> I'm really getting into mechanical keyboards, didn't realize how cool they are.
> 
> So thanks again for being so welcoming and open and helping me out man.
> 
> Rep+


Hey thanks! And no problem, mechanical keyboards are one of my favorite hobbies and hanging out in the OCN keyboard section is about all I do here now adays. I am glad I could be of assistance!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I was a keyboard junky even before I was into computers, was always switching between keyboard and looking to get something better. I finally got my first mechanical keyboard a couple months back, and I'm planning to get another sometime soon. Thinking of getting the Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L with mx blues, then modding them to have green springs.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I was a keyboard junky even before I was into computers, was always switching between keyboard and looking to get something better. I finally got my first mechanical keyboard a couple months back, and I'm planning to get another sometime soon. Thinking of getting the Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L with mx blues, then modding them to have green springs.


Of all the mainstream company keyboards they are the best choice. Theres a nice motto that I like that explains keyboards so well and really fits why I enjoy them so much.

"but when America's cowboys were in the middle of a trip and their horse died, they would leave the horse there. But even if they were in the middle of a desert, they would take their saddle with them. The horse was a consumable good, but the saddle was an interface that their bodies had gotten used to. In the same vein, PCs are consumable goods, while keyboards are important interfaces." - Eiiti Wada


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this, I just ordered the one you linked.
> 
> I'll have to decide if I'm gonna put them on the ducky or the K70.
> 
> I'm really getting into mechanical keyboards, didn't realize how cool they are.
> 
> So thanks again for being so welcoming and open and helping me out man.
> 
> Rep+


just wait, it gets worse and more expensive

in other news, this finally shipped i get it on the 29th if all goes well.

and ( not all will be bought via massdrop )

i am thinking about these

Massdrop x 0.01 Z70 Mechanical Keyboard ( not yet dropped )

Midnight Gradient PBT Dye-Subbed Keycap Set

Dasher & Dancer SA Custom Keycap Set ( one of each )

Retro White Typewriter Keycap Set


----------



## BinaryBummer

I am happy with the Strafe Silent. I kind of wanted the MX Blue but after reading about the noise i decided to get this one. It is quiet overall and not had any function problems from the board itself. The CUE software on the other hand is a bit hit and miss at times.
My youngest son has sneak a few uses on it while i was hibernating at night and he says he likes it but wants the noisy clicks.

He has a cheap 3 dollar Dell keyboard i got him at the thrift store cause he is insane on hammering keys in PVPing. Try to tell him you can spam as fast as you want but in the end it will come down to connection and latency in game etc. but he prefers to load up the buffers.

As far as the Strafe's build it is heavy and I think it could stand to be a bit brighter. I haven't tried the MOBA keys yet. The cord it really thick and heavy not to stiff though. I will just have to see on the longevity of the cable or if it will break down from UV and oils under normal use.

I gave up trying to find a old IBM mech keyboard to convert. Those days are done I think. Easier to just buy one new and move on.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Of all the mainstream company keyboards they are the best choice. Theres a nice motto that I like that explains keyboards so well and really fits why I enjoy them so much.
> 
> "but when America's cowboys were in the middle of a trip and their horse died, they would leave the horse there. But even if they were in the middle of a desert, they would take their saddle with them. The horse was a consumable good, but the saddle was an interface that their bodies had gotten used to. In the same vein, PCs are consumable goods, while keyboards are important interfaces." - Eiiti Wada


I like that. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I am happy with the Strafe Silent. I kind of wanted the MX Blue but after reading about the noise i decided to get this one. It is quiet overall and not had any function problems from the board itself. The CUE software on the other hand is a bit hit and miss at times.
> My youngest son has sneak a few uses on it while i was hibernating at night and he says he likes it but wants the noisy clicks.
> 
> He has a cheap 3 dollar Dell keyboard i got him at the thrift store cause he is insane on hammering keys in PVPing. Try to tell him you can spam as fast as you want but in the end it will come down to connection and latency in game etc. but he prefers to load up the buffers.
> 
> As far as the Strafe's build it is heavy and I think it could stand to be a bit brighter. I haven't tried the MOBA keys yet. The cord it really thick and heavy not to stiff though. I will just have to see on the longevity of the cable or if it will break down from UV and oils under normal use.
> 
> I gave up trying to find a old IBM mech keyboard to convert. Those days are done I think. Easier to just buy one new and move on.


the subreddit r/MechMarket is your place to look for anything keyboard related. Also, depending on your house setup with your son you may not want to get him a board with MX Blues. I used MX Blues for 4 years and it never bothered me how loud they were until I moved in with my girlfriend and she would literlaly yell at me through the walls because my typing was keeping her awake and then I finally realized that they were annoying as hell. Switched to dampened Gateron Reds which were much quieter but just didn't do it for me until I bought my HHKB. Topre will probably be the only style mech keyboard I will use unless I decide to build a custom 40% with Zealios switches.


----------



## BinaryBummer

That is the reason I went with this MX Silent. I mean I can hear that membrane keyboard through the walls when it is quite in the house. I know the bedroom is next to ours and man at night sometimes he cranks me with the noise.

I go look at those at reddit and all. I know I showed him the Ducky KB and he liked the looks.


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> QFR is completely standard layout, so you should be fine. Yours is ANSI right? Picture?


(Sorry for the long response!)

At work currently, picture as it sits. Rage broke the brown on the right shift, I have the replacements but this is my daily at work and home... so no downtime really.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi,

I just bought Corsair strafe RGB and i want to bind keys for Dota 2. I did tested and i donno whats wrong with me. Its not working.

I want to do the macro keys for lion, its like....

When i use lion;s ultimate (F) to a target, at the same time or in 10ms use (Z) to that target in that blink of time.

Press F > Click to target > (Use F+Z) at the same time.

I tried many many times and still not working.

Help me please.

Thanks


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just bought Corsair strafe RGB and i want to bind keys for Dota 2. I did tested and i donno whats wrong with me. Its not working.
> 
> I want to do the macro keys for lion, its like....
> 
> When i use lion;s ultimate (F) to a target, at the same time or in 10ms use (Z) to that target in that blink of time.
> 
> Press F > Click to target > (Use F+Z) at the same time.
> 
> I tried many many times and still not working.
> 
> Help me please.
> 
> Thanks


Not too sure but the macroing may be for just the keyboard and not for in games.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

What you meaning ? I dont understand


----------



## neurotix

You need Corsair Utility Engine software if you don't have it already.

I don't really play games that require macros so I can't help you though.

Sorry.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Yes. I mean "setup specific macro, that i mentioned." in CUE..


----------



## Smith Xavyez

??? No One ??


----------



## VSG

I don't think you can combine keyboard and mouse actions in a macro in CUE, but I would suggest making a thread here to be sure: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=267


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> ??? No One ??


What version of CUE are you using? I have yet to try to do any Macros since I did not buy this KB for doing such.

This is a more direct area for Macro's Helps. https://corsair.secure.force.com/knowledgebase/apex/KnowledgeArticle?id=kA140000000Cn8I&q=macros&l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> You can see my arcade stick at this post here if you want.
> 
> I'd prefer an original Model M if possible.


Thanks for the link.
Pardon the off-topic for a moment, but I'll have to explore the retrogaming club some more.
You built an excellent arcade stick console.








I spent a good amount of hours in arcades back in the stone age, lol.

Back to the Model M.
I know people were finding them in surplus piles years ago, probably not many out there now though.
But they are certainly worth looking for. Mine was a 1994 Model M, and it had the big-ass enter key, which I liked.









Edit:
Ah, I just saw that you managed to acquire a Ducky OCN Edition board. Excellent!
Let us know how you like it, I was curious which version it is as well, such as the Ducky Shine 1, 2, 3, etc.
As well as the specs., type of MX keys, led color, etc.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> Pardon the off-topic for a moment, but I'll have to explore the retrogaming club some more.
> You built an excellent arcade stick console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a good amount of hours in arcades back in the stone age, lol.
> 
> Back to the Model M.
> I know people were finding them in surplus piles years ago, probably not many out there now though.
> But they are certainly worth looking for. Mine was a 1994 Model M, and it had the big-ass enter key, which I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Ah, I just saw that you managed to acquire a Ducky OCN Edition board. Excellent!
> Let us know how you like it, I was curious which version it is as well, such as the Ducky Shine 1, 2, 3, etc.
> As well as the specs., type of MX keys, led color, etc.


Oh, I didn't build that controller, a guy named Kaytrim did, he doesn't do it anymore though. And of course you're welcome in the retro club. The more the merrier. And Happy Holidays to you.

The specs, it's a Ducky DK1008-C "Overclock.net edition" with Cherry MX Blue switches.

Here's a pic of it before it was cleaned up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And here's a pic after (bottom one)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's in the mail, I don't have it yet, but Aaron took these pictures for me.

I'll probably test it and then see if I want to put the o-rings on it.

I found a Model M on Ebay from 1988 for about $75. I didn't buy it though. I figure I'll wait and try my Ducky, and maybe put o-rings on my K70, and then decide.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> What version of CUE are you using? I have yet to try to do any Macros since I did not buy this KB for doing such.
> 
> This is a more direct area for Macro's Helps. https://corsair.secure.force.com/knowledgebase/apex/KnowledgeArticle?id=kA140000000Cn8I&q=macros&l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1


I am using CUE version 2 . I know basic output macro. But what i want is it will trigger when i click the mouse.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> I am using CUE version 2 . I know basic output macro. But what i want is it will trigger when i click the mouse.


IF you are using the Strafe Keyboard I think you are saying your trying to use Macro from CUE with a non Corsair mouse. I do not know if the CUE software works with any other mouse outside of the Corsairs products. I am sure it may take more knowledge since some past post say there is issues with getting the parameters to work properly with aftermarket mice.

It may just take time to sort it out an mod the code/s

Sorry i can't help on this more.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Oh, I didn't build that controller, a guy named Kaytrim did, he doesn't do it anymore though. And of course you're welcome in the retro club. The more the merrier. And Happy Holidays to you.
> 
> The specs, it's a Ducky DK1008-C "Overclock.net edition" with Cherry MX Blue switches.
> 
> Here's a pic of it before it was cleaned up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic after (bottom one)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the mail, I don't have it yet, but Aaron took these pictures for me.
> 
> I'll probably test it and then see if I want to put the o-rings on it.
> 
> I found a Model M on Ebay from 1988 for about $75. I didn't buy it though. I figure I'll wait and try my Ducky, and maybe put o-rings on my K70, and then decide.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions.


Thanks for posting the specs and photos. I'm sure you'll enjoy that board.
And I will be checking out the retrogaming club.
I don't currently have any old console hardware, but plenty to discuss from decades past, when that was all there was.

Interesting find of the Model M, but as you said, you have the OCN Ducky now, and the K70, so that should be plenty of fun, lol.

Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## neurotix

I got that redragon kumara (or whatever) keyboard for my brother for Christmas since it was only $35.

Wow, it's a pretty nice clicky keyboard. I can't really tell the difference between the mx blues in my wife's K70 and the generic Chinese blue clones in the redragon board.

They're kind of loud though... I installed rings on it. I still have half a bag full, because I didn't do my full board, just the letter keys and other commonly used keys (shifts, ctrl, alt, enter, backspace...) And I still have like half a bag even after doing the same thing to his.

My ducky keyboard should be here very soon... USPS says it's in Madison. But I believe they don't deliver today. I might get it tomorrow.


----------



## Simmons572

I've bought @GetToTheChopaa's MK Disco TKL w/ KBT Browns!


----------



## drazah

I have some custom blank keycaps on the way from an Artisan vendor over on r/MechMarket.

Hopefully they fit my HHKB well to even further my endgame


----------



## Mega Man

i am loving zealios

however the minivan is amazing, with an excessive learning curve


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Still waiting on my bloody minivan









I better should get it by Tuesday though


----------



## Tempest2000

Just spontaneously ordered a *Hyperx Alloy FPS* keyboard because I happened across it yesterday and wanted blue switches for my office and it looks quite nice. I assume it's pretty new since I haven't seen it mentioned here. I'll probably end up swapping the DSA keycaps from my K70 (brown switches) temporarily until I get another DSA set.


----------



## mAs81

Joined the drop for the Magicforce 68 with Gateron Reds on Massdrop for 49 euros...Saving money is not always boring,I guess


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Just spontaneously ordered a *Hyperx Alloy FPS* keyboard because I happened across it yesterday and wanted blue switches for my office and it looks quite nice. I assume it's pretty new since I haven't seen it mentioned here. I'll probably end up swapping the DSA keycaps from my K70 (brown switches) temporarily until I get another DSA set.


That looks really slick. Congrats!


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Joined the drop for the Magicforce 68 with Gateron Reds on Massdrop for 49 euros...Saving money is not always boring,I guess


Me too, bro... But with gateron greens... (no rest for my neighbors)


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> Me too, bro... But with gateron greens... (no rest for my neighbors)


Sucks that they'll start shipping them in May tho


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I've bought @GetToTheChopaa's MK Disco TKL w/ KBT Browns!


I love mine , the leds are sometimes hard to customize and it goes need a unplug replug now and then but its tiny and nice


----------



## PaparasGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Sucks that they'll start shipping them in May tho


Just let it happen....
See it as a gift to your future self...


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> Just let it happen....
> See it as a gift to your future self...


I just hope that the gateron Reds will suit me...After the research I did,albeit a little,I do belive that I'll like them...Oh,well , my future self will just have to wait and see I guess..

At least I know from now which new peripheral I'm getting in 2017


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I just hope that the gateron Reds will suit me...After the research I did,albeit a little,I do belive that I'll like them...Oh,well , my future self will just have to wait and see I guess..
> 
> At least I know from now which new peripheral I'm getting in 2017


Personally, I think Reds and any linear in general really benefit from an SA style keycap set. The thicker keys feel rrreeeaaalllyy good.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Personally, I think Reds and any linear in general really benefit from an SA style keycap set. The thicker keys feel rrreeeaaalllyy good.


I believe that the Magicforce has OEM profile keycaps but until I get it I'll be on the lookout for a set like that..Thanks for the input


----------



## Sazexa

Just got a Ducky One TKL in as a late Christmas gift. Very excited! I'm going to try and see if it'll work inside my Vortex/Filco aluminum casing sometime this week.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Personally, I think Reds and any linear in general really benefit from an SA style keycap set. The thicker keys feel rrreeeaaalllyy good.


Can you give me a link to this? I'm curious.

My K70 has reds.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Can you give me a link to this? I'm curious.
> 
> My K70 has reds.


That's pretty much what I found out about keycap styles


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Can you give me a link to this? I'm curious.
> 
> My K70 has reds.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I found out about keycap styles
Click to expand...

looks like i like dsa

here are some pics of it. i did not do unboxing or install instructions, as they are easily found i guess that this would be my first real nice keycaps set, really pissed i didnt get dasher or dancer now..... but i think i want to go in a different direction for my ergodox { when i get it } i will say on gaming the minivan falls flat on its face. {again thinking about ergodox} but for normal use it is actually really easy..... i think what i will do is have a really nice gaming board that has a mini usb connector so i can just unplug one and plug the other in

only real glitches is on stock layout the second layer 2 switch got 'stuck' and it seems the layer 3 switch will as well. i have to unplug it and plug it back in to stop it { have to press layer 1 and then layer 3, i think that is causing it}

really really minor and he is already working on it.
evan is excessively quick in responding to questions, even at night amazing product and amazing service. these keycaps are amazing !!!!! by far my fav key cap and switch...... did i mention by far. super quiet and tactile even without orings.......

learning curve is steep but not as hard as i thought. frankly i am amazed this can offer such functionality

please forgive the first { most of the } pics, i did not realize my better half turned the camera to manual


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



what comes in the box

close up of front oc pcb

back of pcb

these 2 holes need to be alined as such to show the top of the plate { btw the plate was completely flat, there was a line at the top right that looks to be part of the anodizing process ?? idk it did not nboth me and you can not see it at all !!!


these are after soldering, i had completely forgot to solder one leg of the second switch far left 2nd from bottom which i tested and quickly fixed i do need to wash the flux
{ i have no rinse but i just like to } unlike rev 1 these will not just drop into place like in the instruction video. you have to push them down a bit, was not hard. i think it comes from the universal for all switches portions


this one shows one unique switch that yhou have to cut off some legs to install. the usb traces run right under where there should be a hole { again not a problem, side cutters and then xacto to make it perfect }

there you can see the 2 'legs' one on either side of the center pin, it is the 2 clear plastic pegs

all done front *

back

size comparison. to a tkl




super easy and had i not had 'distractions' probably would of been done in well less then 30 min or so hardest part was putting on the keycaps

again sorry for the poor several fist photos...

*not done- actually waiting on some turquoise LEDs

hope you like the photos, it is smaller then even i thought


----------



## pexon

Its so teeny! I love the case though, that teal/ turquoise looks spot on with the caps. I've always wanted to try 40%; 60% used to be my favourite layout but now 75% is (Winkeyless B.Mini), I honestly can't see how you an be productive with a 40, or is it just for fun/ games?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> Its so teeny! I love the case though, that teal/ turquoise looks spot on with the caps. I've always wanted to try 40%; 60% used to be my favourite layout but now 75% is (Winkeyless B.Mini), I honestly can't see how you an be productive with a 40, or is it just for fun/ games?


I personally feel the same way too, my HHKB is really the only layout I can use the best but couldn't be efficient on anything smaller. Still would like to build one though just because it would be more for my collection.


----------



## pexon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I personally feel the same way too, my HHKB is really the only layout I can use the best but couldn't be efficient on anything smaller. Still would like to build one though just because it would be more for my collection.


Yea, the HHKB layout is still my favourite, I flit between my WKL board and my HHKB a lot. I can't wait for the X60 GB to start shipping on GeekHack, 60% HHKB with Gateron Greens will be nice. 40% for games would be cool though, I love that idea, just having it for FPS games and keeping your mouse and board far apart.


----------



## VSG

I just got this wee thing:















The Vortex Core 40% keyboard. Looking forward to learning how to use this, as it will make for a good travel keyboard.


----------



## Deeptek

Where did you get this at?


----------



## VSG

Engineering sample for review sent by Vortex.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

If they make an rgb-backlit version sign me up


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> If they make an rgb-backlit version sign me up


There is a backlit version also, could be RGB like their Pok3r RGB. Mine is not backlit but still uses the Cherry MX RGB switches as can be seen.


----------



## ChaosAD

While i m waiting to see Ducky One TKL RGB in amazon UK to buy it, i noticed the Topre Realforce RGB and now i am messed up! I really wanted to try a TKL keyboard but i also read very good opinios about the topre one. So what do you guys think about those two? I do you know where i can get then in EU? (I also liked the Poker RGB but i think i need the arrow keys)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> Its so teeny! I love the case though, that teal/ turquoise looks spot on with the caps. I've always wanted to try 40%; 60% used to be my favourite layout but now 75% is (Winkeyless B.Mini), I honestly can't see how you an be productive with a 40, or is it just for fun/ games?


Believe it or not I am almost adj to it with all the main buttons I use.

The non often used symbols I have to look up but considering I got it Thursday I love it for typing, to bad I don't type for a living.

I do keep trying to hit enter and instead hit ' but not bad imo. I can not figure how to game on this but to be fair I tried for about 10 min before I gave up


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I just got this wee thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vortex Core 40% keyboard. Looking forward to learning how to use this, as it will make for a good travel keyboard.


I'm officially jealous







Looks great! One of these will probably be my 1st 40% when they go on sale. Been wanting to try a 40% since I fell in love with 60% KBs, but since they were all custom kits up until the JD45 & this I put that idea on the back burner. A custom 60% & TKL are the 1st projects on my list once I get a proper solder station. Also I would definitely want to try a 40% before committing to build one just in case I don't like such a small form factor for some reason.

How you liking it so far? Also what switches does yours have?


----------



## Mega Man

talk to @longroadtrip for info on an amazing solder station for an amazing price, i was amazed. super happy he told me as this station has been everything i ever needed,

and it was ver reasonable. i bought a bunch of extra tips and switched to a needle, using mostly the needle tip and the chisel tip for what i have done. with that and good solder and flux, it makes soldering so easy it does it itself !!!!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I'm officially jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! One of these will probably be my 1st 40% when they go on sale. Been wanting to try a 40% since I fell in love with 60% KBs, but since they were all custom kits up until the JD45 & this I put that idea on the back burner. A custom 60% & TKL are the 1st projects on my list once I get a proper solder station. Also I would definitely want to try a 40% before committing to build one just in case I don't like such a small form factor for some reason.
> 
> How you liking it so far? Also what switches does yours have?


Sadly I got this a day before I am moving to another place so it's currently packed up in a box. It did feel nice typing on, with thick PBT caps in DSA profile. This particular one has Cherry MX Blues with clear housing.


----------



## Mega Man

have you ever typed on zealios ???


----------



## Deeptek

Any word on the Vortex 75% Geggeg?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you ever typed on zealios ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Any word on the Vortex 75% Geggeg?


The answer is the same to both of you- unfortunately no.


----------



## Mega Man

you should, the single most satisfying experience i have had !

when you come to CO { see what i did there ?? } you can try mine !!!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sadly I got this a day before I am moving to another place so it's currently packed up in a box. It did feel nice typing on, with thick PBT caps in DSA profile. This particular one has Cherry MX Blues with clear housing.


Hope the move went well, thanks for the reply. Whenever you do get some time in with the Core please post what you think of it here. Judging from Vortex's previous boards (Pok3r, Poker 2, Pure, etc.) I'm thinking it should be a very nice board to type on. The Pok3rs are IME one of, if not the best pre-built 60%s you can get right now so I can't see them skimping on the Core.


----------



## Rob27shred

So I caved in last night & order myself a FC660M with Cherry blacks, finally gonna give linear switches a shot. I had to practice some extreme self control to keep myself from ordering a FC660C since MK.com has them in stock right now as well, but I managed to control myself.







Can't wait to get this bad boy, I love the look of the FC660's & have wanted a variant since I 1st saw them. I just hope the Cherry blacks are heavy enough for me since I prefer the heaviest switches for the most part. Cherry clear, Gateron green, & Cherry Green are my favs so it'll be interesting to see how I take to the blacks.


----------



## Iceman2733

I never once thought I would become addicted to keyboards but has happened. Started with a WASD Code to a Corsair K65 Rapidfire and than got a Pok3r RGB. I love the Pok3r but than I saw a 1upkeyboard so i went ahead and ordered me a kit in Carbon Fiber can't wait to build that kit. I love the look of carbon fiber.


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys seriously have not seen true love and happiness until you have an almost flawless Ducky Year of the Monkey in Cherry MX RGB Blues, with the white YOTG keycap set on it, and heavenly sounding consistent clicks.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea how to change each individual key color on mk disco .?


----------



## drazah

Topre or Nopre (for me). Waiting for the new RAMA HHKB metal case and then my HHKB will be one step closer to end game.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Topre or Nopre (for me). Waiting for the new RAMA HHKB metal case and then my HHKB will be one step closer to end game.


I'm curious to see some of your pics as you progress the build. My black/grey HHKB is kinda just sitting around and would be a perfect project. It would progress much slower for me (money







), but always good to see an inspiring build







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious to see some of your pics as you progress the build. My black/grey HHKB is kinda just sitting around and would be a perfect project. It would progress much slower for me (money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but always good to see an inspiring build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ill have to post an update. I fixed the backplate gold inlay to look more even and got my custom artisan blanks in. I am not a huge fan of artisan keycaps but the ones I have are just a green with black swirl/smoke in them. Completely blank and standard size. I got kinda lucky because I was the first to respond to the artisan's post on r/MechMarket and got my choice of whichever ones I wanted, he sold out all of his sets that night.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea how to change each individual key color on mk disco .?


I would strongly recommend that you download the manual if you do not have it. After giving that a read, if you need any assistance, feel free to PM me. I just got mine last week, and I had 0 issue with colors, so I feel fairly competent with programming the RGB on it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you download the manual if you do not have it. After giving that a read, if you need any assistance, feel free to PM me. I just got mine last week, and I had 0 issue with colors, so I feel fairly competent with programming the RGB on it.


Agreed. Changing individual key color is under the advanced lighting section. You get two profiles for this.


----------



## RaidenX

Hi everyone

Could someone please recommend me a simple design, full size, multi purpose mechanical keyboard (preferably mx blue or brown) with an uk layout and a nice wrist rest for under £100?

Not really a fan of these multi coloured RGB keyboards and like to keep my set up looking clean and simple.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please recommend me a simple design, full size, multi purpose mechanical keyboard (preferably mx blue or brown) with an uk layout and a nice wrist rest for under £100?
> 
> Not really a fan of these multi coloured RGB keyboards and like to keep my set up looking clean and simple.


Does the wrist rest have to be attached to the keyboard? Because there definitely are nice simple keyboards with the switches you like within your budget but none of them have wrist rests.

Would you be ok with something like this?


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please recommend me a simple design, full size, multi purpose mechanical keyboard (preferably mx blue or brown) with an uk layout and a nice wrist rest for under £100?
> 
> Not really a fan of these multi coloured RGB keyboards and like to keep my set up looking clean and simple.


TBH you are not gonna find a high quality mech KB espcially with Cherry switches for under $100. At that price point with your requirements you are pretty limited with your selections. I would also drop the wrist rest requirement since most KBs that come with a wrist rest included usually have a very cheap & uncomfortable plastic wrist rest that attaches to the KB. To top it off going ISO layout even further limits your options.

If you can increase your budget by about $30 & get an aftermarket wrist rest this would be my recommendation to you, http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-nkr-click-action-keyboard.asp. Filco are a well known & high quality mech KB manufacturer & IMHO is well worth spending the extra money for. Also the KB I linked is available in either of your requested switch type. Then for the wrist rest I would go with something like, http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-wood-palm-rest-for-standard-keyboards.asp, or this, https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=91.

You could probably get the prices a little lower by shopping around but due to you wanting a KB with ISO layout you're pretty limited in selection as I mentioned before. I hope this helped some!


----------



## drazah

Yeah as stated, finding an ISO keyboard, with wrist rest, and cherry MX switches might be tough for under $100, I personally don't know of any.

I would buy an aftermarket wrist rest separately and exclude that from your keyboard price. Gateron switches are good clone switches, I find them superior to genuine MX Cherry switches personally. I personally would stay away from Outemu and Kailh switches.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yeah as stated, finding an ISO keyboard, with wrist rest, and cherry MX switches might be tough for under $100, I personally don't know of any.
> 
> I would buy an aftermarket wrist rest separately and exclude that from your keyboard price. Gateron switches are good clone switches, I find them superior to genuine MX Cherry switches personally. I personally would stay away from Outemu and Kailh switches.


Good call @drazah, I did forget to mention that Gateron are very good switches. TBH though, I could not find very many KBs that match what @RaidenX is looking for. I searched all over & the Filco was the only pre-built mech KB I would recommend that I found. I did not see any boards similar to what is being asked for with Gateron switches. Hell even searching up cheap Chinese pre-built mech KBs on Amazon produced very little with an ISO layout. Seems that ISO is a dying layout with pre-built mech KBs nowadays, the vast majority of ISO layout KBs I could find were non mech rubber dome KBs.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Good call @drazah, I did forget to mention that Gateron are very good switches. TBH though, I could not find very many KBs that match what @RaidenX is looking for. I searched all over & the Filco was the only pre-built mech KB I would recommend that I found. I did not see any boards similar to what is being asked for with Gateron switches. Hell even searching up cheap Chinese pre-built mech KBs on Amazon produced very little with an ISO layout. Seems that ISO is a dying layout with pre-built mech KBs nowadays, the vast majority of ISO layout KBs I could find were non mech rubber dome KBs.


^Yep this exactly. ISO is definitely a hard find from a mainstream company and even most enthusiast keyboard sites. Definitely look through r/MechMarket

The Filco Majestouch 2 that was recommended is what I would probably go after also If I was in the ISO market (MX Switch). Although I would probably get the Topre Realforce 88U ISO.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> ^Yep this exactly. ISO is definitely a hard find from a mainstream company and even most enthusiast keyboard sites. Definitely look through r/MechMarket
> 
> The Filco Majestouch 2 that was recommended is what I would probably go after also If I was in the ISO market (MX Switch). Although I would probably get the Topre Realforce 88U ISO.










That actually would probably be the best bet considering the MX switch types requested & *if* the money was willing to be spent for Topre. They are something I have really wanted to try for quite some time but the lightness of them worries me as I really do prefer very heavy MX switches. A uniform 55g Topre board is the only type I can see myself liking & then there is the price of entry. The Type Heaven boards aren't bad in price but I hear they can't hold a candle to Realforce or HHKB boards quality wise.

I wish I knew someone local to me who owned one I could test them out on but meet ups are non existent in Pgh unfortunately. Really not many PC or mech KB enthusiasts out my way TBH, it's kinda strange for a semi big city. Literally everything for both of our hobbies has to be sourced online here.
Eventually I'll find a deal on Topre board & give a shot though, they are high on my "too try" list. @RaidenX, https://www.reddit.com/r/mechmarket/ is what drazah was referring too & it is a good place to find really high quality used mech KBs , also there is a good mix of pre-built & custom mech KBs on there. Many UK & EU enthuiasts build there own KBs with ISO layout. Maybe put up a WTB ad & you could find something reasonably priced.

Now it is reddit & the sales are person to person usually done through PP, Google wallet, Venmo, etc. so buyer beware as always with markets like that. But the community is pretty great there & scammers don't last long. Just got to use your personal judgment & always check the persons reddit credentials & heatware if they have one when you intend to buy something.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would probably be the best bet considering the MX switch types requested & *if* the money was willing to be spent for Topre. They are something I have really wanted to try for quite some time but the lightness of them worries me as I really do prefer very heavy MX switches. A uniform 55g Topre board is the only type I can see myself liking & then there is the price of entry. The Type Heaven boards aren't bad in price but I hear they can't hold a candle to Realforce or HHKB boards quality wise.
> 
> I wish I knew someone local to me who owned one I could test them out on but meet ups are non existent in Pgh unfortunately. Really not many PC or mech KB enthusiasts out my way TBH, it's kinda strange for a semi big city. Literally everything for both of our hobbies has to be sourced online here.
> Eventually I'll find a deal on Topre board & give a shot though, they are high on my "too try" list. @RaidenX, https://www.reddit.com/r/mechmarket/ is what drazah was referring too & it is a good place to find really high quality used mech KBs , also there is a good mix of pre-built & custom mech KBs on there. Many UK & EU enthuiasts build there own KBs with ISO layout. Maybe put up a WTB ad & you could find something reasonably priced.
> 
> Now it is reddit & the sales are person to person usually done through PP, Google wallet, Venmo, etc. so buyer beware as always with markets like that. But the community is pretty great there & scammers don't last long. Just got to use your personal judgment & always check the persons reddit credentials & heatware if they have one when you intend to buy something.


I can say honestly that the HHKB is definitely a much higher quality than a Type-Heaven. I tested a Type-Heaven and the keycaps made it feel really cheap, and that signature "thock" I was looking for just wasnt there. The HHKB gives the most unique sound because of the full plastic design with PBT keycaps. With Hyperspheres and lube on mine, its an absolute dream. My ultimate endgame is to get a U 55g RealForce and donor the 55g cups over to my HHKB then find a novatouch or HiPro donor board and get SA keycaps or the HiPro (ultimately this to stay true to the Topre name)


----------



## RaidenX

Thank you guys for all your help, i'll look at all your recommendations and will up my budget if need be. I have never owned a mechanical keyboard only used a few so this is all new to me lol


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I can say honestly that the HHKB is definitely a much higher quality than a Type-Heaven. I tested a Type-Heaven and the keycaps made it feel really cheap, and that signature "thock" I was looking for just wasnt there. The HHKB gives the most unique sound because of the full plastic design with PBT keycaps. With Hyperspheres and lube on mine, its an absolute dream. My ultimate endgame is to get a U 55g RealForce and donor the 55g cups over to my HHKB then find a novatouch or HiPro donor board and get SA keycaps or the HiPro (ultimately this to stay true to the Topre name)


That does sound pretty damn end game to me & like it would be a dream to type on. Although what you have already would be considered end game to some, lol! Well good luck finding what you are looking for, I'm on the mech KB enthusiast forums a good bit so I'll keep you in mind if I come across any of that stuff.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> Thank you guys for all your help, i'll look at all your recommendations and will up my budget if need be. I have never owned a mechanical keyboard only used a few so this is all new to me lol


No problem!







Hope you find something that works for you, I know it's cliche but after using a quality mech you'll never want to go back to cheap rubber dome KBs. The difference is really night & day!


----------



## drazah

Thinking about buying a Drevo Grammr for my gf, gave her a switch tester for work and she texted me saying she liked the brown switches the best,


----------



## TheHorse

My das keyboard took a huge crap this morning. Lesson learned, do not buy from random one-off companies who don't have a decent warranty or large customer base. Their products ARE crap in one way or another. The keyboard had a crappy USB cable that internally severed that was difficult to replace, and the soldering was mediocre and led to massive switch failure.

Didn't feel like waiting for an order from amazon so went to fry's and got a Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire. The LEDs are really cool, with all the different programs you can do. Keys feel nice, still have to get used to having 0 tactile though. Hopefully this one lasts a bit longer.


----------



## drazah

DAS Keyboards have been around for quite some time, but not really surprised this happened. I always found there keyboard pretty expensive for what they offer. (Have a few in my work office that I used to use, they always just felt "meh" to me).

I wouldn't recommend the Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire @ the Amazon price of $139 because in that range you can definitely get something of much better quality and build but that would most likely involve an online order and waiting on shipping. Given your situation, that really wasn't an option, but at least you got one of the better boards that Corsair offers, plus if it means anything you get the MX Speed switches. I always found that .2mm orings work great for linear switches but not sure if they would work too well with the MX Speed switches given they have a much shorter actuation point anyway, but lubing them using the thin krytox would probably help also. I have an MF68 with Gateron Reds and they are so much better with orings, lube, and nice pbt keycaps.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thinking about buying a Drevo Grammr for my gf, gave her a switch tester for work and she texted me saying she liked the brown switches the best,


I've actually heard good things about the Drevo boards TBH. While they are not a high quality mech by any standard, from what I've heard they are very decently made for the price they sell at. The switches would be my major concern with a Drevo board as they use Outemu, but if you're handy with a soldering iron that can be easily remedied. Also if your GF is not a huge typist or gamer & just needs a half decent mech for everyday PC use I think the Gramr should hold up fine under lighter use.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I've actually heard good things about the Drevo boards TBH. While they are not a high quality mech by any standard, from what I've heard they are very decently made for the price they sell at. The switches would be my major concern with a Drevo board as they use Outemu, but if you're handy with a soldering iron that can be easily remedied. Also if your GF is not a huge typist or gamer & just needs a half decent mech for everyday PC use I think the Gramr should hold up fine under lighter use.


Yeah for the price the Drevo is a good board for the price, but after some pondering I think I am just going to build her a some-what custom board. Gonna just use the MF68 I have now with Gateron Reds and get Gateron Browns, new keycap set, and make her a custom cable. I showed her some layouts of keyboards and she doesn't like the huge keyboards and mentioned she like the size of my HHKB and MF68, so ima just use that.


----------



## TheHorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> DAS Keyboards have been around for quite some time, but not really surprised this happened. I always found there keyboard pretty expensive for what they offer. (Have a few in my work office that I used to use, they always just felt "meh" to me).
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire @ the Amazon price of $139 because in that range you can definitely get something of much better quality and build but that would most likely involve an online order and waiting on shipping. Given your situation, that really wasn't an option, but at least you got one of the better boards that Corsair offers, plus if it means anything you get the MX Speed switches. I always found that .2mm orings work great for linear switches but not sure if they would work too well with the MX Speed switches given they have a much shorter actuation point anyway, but lubing them using the thin krytox would probably help also. I have an MF68 with Gateron Reds and they are so much better with orings, lube, and nice pbt keycaps.


Thanks for the advice. Yeah I did have to spend $139.99, although I didn't have to pay tax because this state doesn't have sales tax. I was aware when I was buying it that it quite possibly wasn't the best build quality for the money, but I kinda wanted the RGB really bad and this came with media keys, which was also another important factor. I knew corsair generally had good warranties, wish it was 3 or 4 years instead of 2, but 2 is 2x better than my DAS Keyboard. Happy with what I got, it may not be bulletproof but it seems solid enough to me. Plus I'm going to be like a cat playing with the string every time I watch the RGB lights ripple across the keyboard when I type for quite a while I think.

I did at least check online to see if any reputable source could ship it to me for significantly less. Didn't see lower prices on any reputable store so I went with it. So at least I didn't miss that.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Yeah I did have to spend $139.99, although I didn't have to pay tax because this state doesn't have sales tax. I was aware when I was buying it that it quite possibly wasn't the best build quality for the money, but I kinda wanted the RGB really bad and this came with media keys, which was also another important factor. I knew corsair generally had good warranties, wish it was 3 or 4 years instead of 2, but 2 is 2x better than my DAS Keyboard. Happy with what I got, it may not be bulletproof but it seems solid enough to me. Plus I'm going to be like a cat playing with the string every time I watch the RGB lights ripple across the keyboard when I type for quite a while I think.
> 
> I did at least check online to see if any reputable source could ship it to me for significantly less. Didn't see lower prices on any reputable store so I went with it. So at least I didn't miss that.


2 Year warranty is really nice honestly, can't really go wrong with that. Corsair keyboards have just been notorious for lacking quality control but atleast they will cover it if its within that warrenty time frame. (Usually QC issues come up within the first month of use from what I see).


----------



## pez

Those MX Speed switches actuate pretty much with a light touch. It's great for anyone who is looking for that type of switch. I've used one to type and it's a bit strange to try and get used to, but didn't get an opportunity to game with it.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those MX Speed switches actuate pretty much with a light touch. It's great for anyone who is looking for that type of switch. I've used one to type and it's a bit strange to try and get used to, but didn't get an opportunity to game with it.


That's the exact problem I had with them for the one time I tried it. It was actually worse for gaming (Overwatch) because sometimes my fingers would slightly slide across some keys and it would press them causing me to have more miss-presses than ever before. I still recommend just getting a standard switch and using Orings to shorten the throw slightly, they always feel the best especially on linear switches.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> That's the exact problem I had with them for the one time I tried it. It was actually worse for gaming (Overwatch) because sometimes my fingers would slightly slide across some keys and it would press them causing me to have more miss-presses than ever before. I still recommend just getting a standard switch and using Orings to shorten the throw slightly, they always feel the best especially on linear switches.


Yeah, that was my suggestion to my friend that bought them. He had used MX Blacks and Reds before but still wanted a quicker actuation. So I mentioned the Speeds to him and he really likes them. Basically the Speeds are the only that actuate instantaneously (well....close to it) where as just about every switch I've come across before still has pre-travel.


----------



## Rob27shred

Got my FC660M in today!







I got Cherry Blacks on this board, mostly due to MK.com not having a great selection of switches with this board right now but also to finally give linear switches a fair shake. So far so good, I o-ringed it up with 1.5mm rings & have to say it feel pretty damn good to type on. The linear feel will take a little getting used to for me to get my typing speed up on them since I have used clicky/tactile or tactile switches in all my boards up to this. Overall though I am really digging the blacks, my only complaint would be they are little on the light side for my tastes. But that is nothing a spring swap couldn't fix if I really feel that is necessary.

As far as the overall KB goes this thing is a beast! It has a good weight to it & feels very solid to type on even though it has a plastic case. The PBT caps it comes with are actually pretty nice, if they would've dye subbed the legends instead of pad print them & used a normal profile they would be definite keepers. For $109 you can't expect the best of everything though, TBH I would say Leopold put together a great package for the price with the FC660M. They cut costs where they should with the caps & didn't skimp on the KB itself. Just from the few hours I've had with this KB I already would have no issues recommending it. Not sure if it will replace my Pok3r with Cherry clears as my daily driver but I can definitely say I will be using this board quite a bit!


----------



## drazah

Linears feel so much better to me with orings. I bottomed out heavily when I was using my Gateron Red MF68. The switches were actually lighter than I thought and bottoming out was harsh, I installed small orings and it was just enough for what I was looking for. A slight cushion on the bottom but no mushy feeling. If they feel too scratchy to you, I would recommend the krytox thin lube.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Linears feel so much better to me with orings. I bottomed out heavily when I was using my Gateron Red MF68. The switches were actually lighter than I thought and bottoming out was harsh, I installed small orings and it was just enough for what I was looking for. A slight cushion on the bottom but no mushy feeling. If they feel too scratchy to you, I would recommend the krytox thin lube.


I agree about the o-rings especially with linears, the bottom out was very sudden & harsh without them on this board. Thankfully the switches on my FC660M do not have a very scratchy feel right now, but that may change as the switches get broken in. My V60 with Cherry blues started off feeling very smooth, but now the most used keys have decently noticeable scratchiness to them. I do want to do a spring swap & lube job on these black switches sooner than later. I think with 67g gold springs & a touch of krytox (any particular mix you'd recommend?) to lube the slider these could have a perfect linear feel for me. Although I'm gonna have to get my soldering skills back up before I go taking pre-built boards apart. I took electronics for vo-tech in HS & got pretty good at soldering but haven't touched an iron in years. I'm planning on ordering this solder station http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hakko-70-Watt-Digital-Soldering-Station-FX888D-29BY-P/204215981 very soon. So hopefully in the next month or 2 I can get rolling with customizing my current boards & building custom ones!


----------



## confed

Some of you may remember the interest check I posted here a while ago that I found. It was for the numpad on the left design. That seems to still be on hold. Stumbled across this build yesterday and I loved it. Have a look at the album here -


http://imgur.com/a


If possible, comment here and tell the creator how much you like his work -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5mffuk/%25EF%25BD%258F%25EF%25BD%258E%25EF%25BD%258F%25EF%25BD%2593%25EF%25BD%2585%25EF%25BD%258E%25EF%25BD%2584%25EF%25BD%2581%25EF%25BD%2589_%25EF%25BD%258D%25EF%25BD%2581%25EF%25BD%2594%25EF%25BD%2592%25EF%25BD%2589%25EF%25BD%2598_%25EF%25BC%2598%25EF%25BC%2593/%5B/URL

Short Description from owner - I built a hand-wired board with a custom ortholinear layout and mixed switches. Plates from Lasergist, Cherry clears for alphas, Gateron green and red for modifiers, Overcast DSA keycaps, QMK firmware. Also, I salvaged detonator wire from a fired shot in a gold mine and used it to wire the board. Because I thought it would be cool. The layout is similar to a Preonic with a numpad strapped on the side. This is great for CAD work, which I do a lot. The position of the numpad keys on the left of the board makes it much more ergonomic when your other hand is on the mouse. More details in the photo descriptions.


----------



## TheHorse

Well ***... my windows key won't work. Before someone asks if I made sure the windows key lock is disabled, I'm not an idiot. I restarted CUE, plugged, unplugged, reset CUE to default settings... neither windows key works. Ideas?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Well ***... my windows key won't work. Before someone asks if I made sure the windows key lock is disabled, I'm not an idiot. I restarted CUE, plugged, unplugged, reset CUE to default settings... neither windows key works. Ideas?


Contact Microsoft support?









P.S. No idea how to fix it though...


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Some of you may remember the interest check I posted here a while ago that I found. It was for the numpad on the left design. That seems to still be on hold. Stumbled across this build yesterday and I loved it. Have a look at the album here -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> If possible, comment here and tell the creator how much you like his work -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5mffuk/%25EF%25BD%258F%25EF%25BD%258E%25EF%25BD%258F%25EF%25BD%2593%25EF%25BD%2585%25EF%25BD%258E%25EF%25BD%2584%25EF%25BD%2581%25EF%25BD%2589_%25EF%25BD%258D%25EF%25BD%2581%25EF%25BD%2594%25EF%25BD%2592%25EF%25BD%2589%25EF%25BD%2598_%25EF%25BC%2598%25EF%25BC%2593/%5B/URL
> 
> Short Description from owner - I built a hand-wired board with a custom ortholinear layout and mixed switches. Plates from Lasergist, Cherry clears for alphas, Gateron green and red for modifiers, Overcast DSA keycaps, QMK firmware. Also, I salvaged detonator wire from a fired shot in a gold mine and used it to wire the board. Because I thought it would be cool. The layout is similar to a Preonic with a numpad strapped on the side. This is great for CAD work, which I do a lot. The position of the numpad keys on the left of the board makes it much more ergonomic when your other hand is on the mouse. More details in the photo descriptions.


That is a very cool build & that person did some crazy intricate work to get it where he wanted! The numpad on the left makes a lot of sense & is a pretty cool layout IMO but I think it will stay in the realm of custom built mechs unfortunately. There would have to be crazy high demand for such a board to cause any of the bigger mech KB companies to produce a pre-built in that layout. I personally rarely ever use the numpad so for me I'd rather have a TKL, 60%, 40%, etc. board with a separate free standing numpad if I really needed one. Although I would definitely have it sitting on the left side of board so I do see why this would be a desirable layout to someone who has need for a numpad & wants it all in one package. Sucks to hear that GB your linked awhile back is on hold but TBH if a board like this is something you really want you could do something similar as the build you linked. GL if that is the route you decide to take & definitely post some pics for us if you dive into such a build!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Well ***... my windows key won't work. Before someone asks if I made sure the windows key lock is disabled, I'm not an idiot. I restarted CUE, plugged, unplugged, reset CUE to default settings... neither windows key works. Ideas?


If the switch completely stopped working cracking open the case then inspecting the PCB & solder joints is about the only option besides getting a new KB you really have. I would suspect a bad solder joint that failed in some way, it could be something with the switch itself, but it is far more rare for the switch to break internally than for it to have it's connection to the circuit severed. It is possible to jump bad/blown solder joints with a small length of wire if you can determine that is for sure the problem & which solder joint is causing it, or outright replace the switch in the rare case that the switch itself is the culprit. Although fixing either issue will require the proper equipment (soldering station with good temp control, multi-meter, desoldering pump, etc.) & knowledge to find & repair the problem. If you have a good understanding of how electronic circuits work & the proper equipment it probably is at least worth looking into before buying a new KB. If this is something you feel is beyond your skills or you do not have the proper equipment then unfortunately you're looking at getting a new KB (which would be best route because if one switch stopped working more than likely there will be more to follow) or living without a functioning win key on your board.

Edit: I just realized that you stated neither win key is working, have you checked that all the dip switches (if your KB has them) are pushed into position & are you 100% sure there is not some setting in the CUE software that is causing it? My above statement was based on thinking you were having an issue with a single switch, the fact that both win keys are not working & everything else is makes me think a hardware failure may not be the issue.


----------



## TheHorse

Restarting computer *multiple* times fixed it... weird


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I agree about the o-rings especially with linears, the bottom out was very sudden & harsh without them on this board. Thankfully the switches on my FC660M do not have a very scratchy feel right now, but that may change as the switches get broken in. My V60 with Cherry blues started off feeling very smooth, but now the most used keys have decently noticeable scratchiness to them. I do want to do a spring swap & lube job on these black switches sooner than later. I think with 67g gold springs & a touch of krytox (any particular mix you'd recommend?) to lube the slider these could have a perfect linear feel for me. Although I'm gonna have to get my soldering skills back up before I go taking pre-built boards apart. I took electronics for vo-tech in HS & got pretty good at soldering but haven't touched an iron in years. I'm planning on ordering this solder station http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hakko-70-Watt-Digital-Soldering-Station-FX888D-29BY-P/204215981 very soon. So hopefully in the next month or 2 I can get rolling with customizing my current boards & building custom ones!


Krytox THIN on the switches, Krytox THICK for your stabs. I recommend both for sure. I hear the 67g springs are the best in that range. (also rust resistant steel springs will last the same as gold springs and prob cost less). Definitely some fun work ahead of you, I too have to get my soldering skills up, I don't really have a reason to do it too much but I would like to do a custom build soon with the new MOD switches or Zealios.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Well ***... my windows key won't work. Before someone asks if I made sure the windows key lock is disabled, I'm not an idiot. I restarted CUE, plugged, unplugged, reset CUE to default settings... neither windows key works. Ideas?


For the Corsair K70? I remember there being an issue with them getting stuck in BIOS Compatibility. Try flipping the Bios switches (or are they polling switches? idk) in a different order, see if it works.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Does your PC have constant power through to USB that some mobo's allow for charging devices when PC not in use? May be setting in USB.


----------



## Timukan

new kb came in.. i changed the keycaps also. (ducky one transparent w/ mx reds)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> 
> new kb came in.. i changed the keycaps also. (ducky one transparent w/ mx reds)


How you liking the Reds?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Krytox THIN on the switches, Krytox THICK for your stabs. I recommend both for sure. I hear the 67g springs are the best in that range. (also rust resistant steel springs will last the same as gold springs and prob cost less). Definitely some fun work ahead of you, I too have to get my soldering skills up, I don't really have a reason to do it too much but I would like to do a custom build soon with the new MOD switches or Zealios.


K, thanks for the response bud. I have heard of people mixing different thicknesses of Krytox together to get it just perfect but thinner for the sliders & thicker for the stabs makes more sense to me as well. The MOD switches are very interesting, I really want to try out the MOD-H ones & have heard good things about all 3 weightings, 67g Zealios are high on my list too. Although the switches I want to try the most are the Gat Clears that emulate the Zealio weighting & some real Nixdorf Cherry Blacks but those are end game pipe dreams, LOL! Once I get my solder station & get to building I'll be sure to post my exploits good & bad on here. I have 2 V60s that I plan to serve as my sacrificial lambs, one with Cherry blue switches which I plan on swapping out to Cherry Clears & one with some inconsistent Cherry Whites which I plan just replacing the inconsistent switches. I'm hoping after doing those two projects that I'll have a good enough feel for soldering again that I'm ready to start soldering on custom PCBs. We'll see how it goes & hopefully I don't break either one, either way I'll be sure to post the outcomes.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Restarting computer *multiple* times fixed it... weird


Very weird







Glad to hear it started working again though!


----------



## drazah

Yeah, My 2017 is either going to be building a custom MX board with MOD-H or Zealios OR trying to complete the endgame of my HHKB. I really want to experiment with different mods and really want to get a set of JTK sliders or a novatouch donor.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> 
> new kb came in.. i changed the keycaps also. (ducky one transparent w/ mx reds)


Nice, I dig the RGBY arrow cluster!







Reds would be way too light for me but how are you liking them? I just recently got a board with Cherry blacks & am really starting to like the feel of linear switches, even though I thought I would not. I'm really glad I decided to give them a shot now that I've had a couple days using them. Ultimately I think I'll end up putting heavier springs & lube up everything on this board, but overall I am really surprised at how nice Cherry blacks feel even at stock TBH.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yeah, My 2017 is either going to be building a custom MX board with MOD-H or Zealios OR trying to complete the endgame of my HHKB. I really want to experiment with different mods and really want to get a set of JTK sliders or a novatouch donor.


Sweet ideals, definitely keep us posted whichever way you decide to go! I've thought about getting a Novatouch myself as they were one of the more affordable Topre boards & have those MX compatible stems, but they are getting hard to find & expensive. I think you Topre guys have used so many for donor stems that they are becoming a rare find!







Hopefully Topre themselves continue the trend of MX compatible stems like they did with the Realforce RGB, or at least sell those sliders by themselves. I'll definitely keep an eye out for you on that front though, if I see a Novatouch or JTK sliders up for sale anywhere I'll give you a heads up. Topre is definitely high on my "too try" list, but right now I'm pretty focused on getting setup for making & modding MX boards. TBH as much as I'm liking my new FC660M I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting that solder station instead. I thought I'd have more play money available this month but you know best laid plans...







LOL!


----------



## VSG

How much does a Novatouch go for these days anyway?


----------



## Timukan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Nice, I dig the RGBY arrow cluster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reds would be way too light for me but how are you liking them? I just recently got a board with Cherry blacks & am really starting to like the feel of linear switches, even though I thought I would not. I'm really glad I decided to give them a shot now that I've had a couple days using them. Ultimately I think I'll end up putting heavier springs & lube up everything on this board, but overall I am really surprised at how nice Cherry blacks feel even at stock TBH.


reds feel great. I had mx browns before and as a rhythm game player, it felt bit too hard and i had a hard time playing fast songs.


----------



## Timukan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> How you liking the Reds?


i am loving the reds. I thought it would be waay too quiet but it sounds actually quite pleasing. not too quiet, and not too loud. it feels very soft and nice


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How much does a Novatouch go for these days anyway?


Not 100% as the last one I saw for sale on r/mech market that was in one piece was $180 or $160 & was pretty heavily used but taken care of if I'm remembering correctly. I also remember seeing a few <$200 that had modding done to them & were in really good shape. Of course YMMV with second hand prices & sellers so I'd take those numbers with a grain of salt. I guess really thinking about it the second prices haven't jumped too high over the retail prices when they were available ($180 for bare bone NT TKL), but they are becoming much fewer & far between which will only drive prices higher in the future.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Sweet ideals, definitely keep us posted whichever way you decide to go! I've thought about getting a Novatouch myself as they were one of the more affordable Topre boards & have those MX compatible stems, but they are getting hard to find & expensive. I think you Topre guys have used so many for donor stems that they are becoming a rare find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Topre themselves continue the trend of MX compatible stems like they did with the Realforce RGB, or at least sell those sliders by themselves. I'll definitely keep an eye out for you on that front though, if I see a Novatouch or JTK sliders up for sale anywhere I'll give you a heads up. Topre is definitely high on my "too try" list, but right now I'm pretty focused on getting setup for making & modding MX boards. TBH as much as I'm liking my new FC660M I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting that solder station instead. I thought I'd have more play money available this month but you know best laid plans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


Haha yeah, I know all about that. My girlfriend and I just bought a house so I definitely have a lot more priorities for money in front of my keyboard endeavours but it will always be a process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How much does a Novatouch go for these days anyway?


As stated, you can normally find them between the $160 to $200 shipped range depending on use or other mods. Even though in the Topre world that would be considered "cheap", they really are great options. I know a few people in the Topre game that say modded Novatouches are their favorite Topre boards of their collections. If i wasn't such a fanboy for the HHKB, the Novatouch would have been my first Topre board and I would of heavily modded that into end game.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timukan*
> 
> reds feel great. I had mx browns before and as a rhythm game player, it felt bit too hard and i had a hard time playing fast songs.


I see, the Reds do seem to suit your use case well then, glad to hear you're liking them. I haven't tried them out yet myself but I have heard some good things about Cherry speed (silver) switches. They might be a good fit for playing rhythm based games as well since the travel is shorter than any other MX style switch. https://deskthority.net/wiki/Cherry_MX_Speed_Silver
I think corsair had dibs on them for awhile but they are starting to show up in higher quality manufactures mechs now, may be worth looking into since you're a fan of light & fast linear switches.


----------



## VSG

The reason I asked is because I have a Novatouch just lying in a box after review was done in basically new condition, I have simply way too many keyboards here and will probably list some for sale soon. Thanks for the estimate on pricing.

I have an Ergodox EZ Shine with Gateron Browns coming in soon so looking forward to using it as a daily driver.


----------



## drazah

A Novatouch with Hyperspheres just went for $150 on the MechMarket, that is an absolute steal price.


----------



## RaidenX

me again! I was going to buy the filco majestouch 2 but have now found a ducky 5 shine (i know its got rgb lighting but can turn it off) for £100 on sale which is right on my budget, is this keyboard worth the purchase over the filco?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> me again! I was going to buy the filco majestouch 2 but have now found a ducky 5 shine (i know its got rgb lighting but can turn it off) for £100 on sale which is right on my budget, is this keyboard worth the purchase over the filco?


That's really debatable. You should make a personal "Pros and Cons" list for the both keyboards and choose which one fits you better.

As far as objective quality goes, they are both good and over similar product quality.. I personally would prefer the Filco Majestouch 2 over the Ducky 5, I just like it better personally. They are pretty comparable though and you should definitely choose the one that fits you better, or if price is really a factor than the cheaper one will make sense.


----------



## Paradigm84

Since I've retired, is anyone willing to take over this club? PM me if you'd be willing. It would just involve updating the membership list every week or so.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Since I've retired, is anyone willing to take over this club? PM me if you'd be willing. It would just involve updating the membership list every week or so.


Sent you a message.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

anyone else into split layouts?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Since I've retired, is anyone willing to take over this club? PM me if you'd be willing. It would just involve updating the membership list every week or so.


I'm sure passing the paddle isn't easy. Thanks for all your hard work and all your time here Paradigm! Been a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> anyone else into split layouts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks killer man, is the keyboard from massrop? Love the split design seems so much more natural when typing. Reminds me how much I hate i sold my ergodox infinity


----------



## drazah

I always like the idea of having a split keyboard but really only for collection purposes. I know there's a learning curve when initially using them but I remember the 2 days I used the Ergo I was completely brain dead lol.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> anyone else into split layouts?






Yes, I absolutely _love_ split layouts and I wish that all keyboards in the world were like this for the sake of my wrists. I really enjoy typing on my ErgoDox EZ everyday while I'm at home. I've considered getting a second one for work many times, but they just aren't cheap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I always like the idea of having a split keyboard but really only for collection purposes. *I know there's a learning curve when initially using them but I remember the 2 days I used the Ergo I was completely brain dead lol.*


When I got my ErgoDox EZ the learning curve was very minimal. The only part that your mind (muscle memory) has to get used to is the thumb-clusters. But on a keyboard like @RoostrC0gburn's there aren't special thumb clusters so it would be a no-brainer to use. Here is what I did to make the transition from "normal" keyboards to "split" keyboards even easier:


Make sure the keycaps are printed.
Make sure the keyboard is programmable.
Program the keyboard (and keep re-programming it) until all of the keys naturally fall into your current muscle memory. (Except for the thumb clusters on Ergo layouts obviously)
Make sure both halves of the keyboard are placed exactly where you want them to maximize your finger movement while keeping your wrists completely straight.
???
Profit

I was actually surprised at how fast I adapted to using the ErgoDox. It only took me about 7 - 10 days of daily use to get back to my normal typing speed. Now I have no problems using a normal keyboard or a split layout. It's like I'm multi-lingual when it comes to keyboard layouts. That's just my







though!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Yes, I absolutely _love_ split layouts and I wish that all keyboards in the world were like this for the sake of my wrists. I really enjoy typing on my ErgoDox EZ everyday while I'm at home. I've considered getting a second one for work many times, but they just aren't cheap.
> When I got my ErgoDox EZ the learning curve was very minimal. The only part that your mind (muscle memory) has to get used to is the thumb-clusters. But on a keyboard like @RoostrC0gburn's there aren't special thumb clusters so it would be a no-brainer to use. Here is what I did to make the transition from "normal" keyboards to "split" keyboards even easier:
> 
> 
> Make sure the keycaps are printed.
> Make sure the keyboard is programmable.
> Program the keyboard (and keep re-programming it) until all of the keys naturally fall into your current muscle memory. (Except for the thumb clusters on Ergo layouts obviously)
> Make sure both halves of the keyboard are placed exactly where you want them to maximize your finger movement while keeping your wrists completely straight.
> ???
> Profit
> 
> I was actually surprised at how fast I adapted to using the ErgoDox. It only took me about 7 - 10 days of daily use to get back to my normal typing speed. Now I have no problems using a normal keyboard or a split layout. It's like I'm multi-lingual when it comes to keyboard layouts. That's just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


The issue for me is that I type "wrong". I have pretty long fingers and im also ambidextrous, and while growing up being ambidextrous it made me adapt some weird typing patterns when you have two dominant hands. I only use my pinkies for modifier buttons and I don't use my thumbs for really anything. I press spacebar with my right Index finger ~99% of the time and ~1% of the time I use my left Thumb. My right thumb just floats or rests, it does nothing. My pinkies also just float and rarely do anything, but this was ALWAYS the most comfortable way for me to type (I also rest my wrists).

I attempted using an ergo-dox kit for 2 days but couldn't, I just couldn't get brain to work my fingers correctly and it just felt so wrong for me. I was doing like 20WPM with the Ergo-dox kit (granted, only used for 2 days). I normally hit 100+ all day on my HHKB with the wonky way that I type and If i force myself in correct positioning my typing speed is ~70WPM.

It really was just a test for me though, I honestly don't like Ergo-dox or split keyboards that much to use as a daily driver, but always like them as a collection piece. I really don't see any other keyboard replacing my HHKB as my daily driver for a while, if ever.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> The issue for me is that I type "wrong". I have pretty long fingers and im also ambidextrous, and while growing up being ambidextrous it made me adapt some weird typing patterns when you have two dominant hands. I only use my pinkies for modifier buttons and I don't use my thumbs for really anything. I press spacebar with my right Index finger ~99% of the time and ~1% of the time I use my left Thumb. My right thumb just floats or rests, it does nothing. My pinkies also just float and rarely do anything, but this was ALWAYS the most comfortable way for me to type (I also rest my wrists).
> 
> I attempted using an ergo-dox kit for 2 days but couldn't, I just couldn't get brain to work my fingers correctly and it just felt so wrong for me. I was doing like 20WPM with the Ergo-dox kit (granted, only used for 2 days). I normally hit 100+ all day on my HHKB with the wonky way that I type and If i force myself in correct positioning my typing speed is ~70WPM.
> 
> It really was just a test for me though, I honestly don't like Ergo-dox or split keyboards that much to use as a daily driver, but always like them as a collection piece. I really don't see any other keyboard replacing my HHKB as my daily driver for a while, if ever.


Wow it is funny you say that, because I am EXACTLY the same way. I press the space bar with my right index finger and I rarely ever use my pinkies to push any keys. I literally had no idea I was even using my right index finger to push the spacebar until someone pointed it out to me a short while back. I had been using it my whole life and never even realized it.







I can type ~100 words per minute though, so I don't have any reason to try and correct it now.

Edit: I just realized I do use my left pinky, but not my right pinky.


----------



## drazah

I honestly never really noticed it either until recently. I keep trying to place my hands in the correct setting and try typing the correct way but it just takes too much thought for me to do it, I'm simply not used to it but I also don't care to break my bad habits because they way I type now is just the natural way for me.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I honestly never really noticed it either until recently. I keep trying to place my hands in the correct setting and try typing the correct way but it just takes too much thought for me to do it, I'm simply not used to it but I also don't care to break my bad habits because they way I type now is just the natural way for me.


You aren the only one. the way I type is holding my fingers over wasd and using my index finger for all the typing with my right hand. My left hand barely moves from wasd. My index fingers do most of the typing with both of my hands tho.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> You aren the only one. the way I type is holding my fingers over wasd and using my index finger for all the typing with my right hand. My left hand barely moves from wasd. My index fingers do most of the typing with both of my hands tho.


Haha now that has me beat, but if its whats the most comfortable for you then who am I to judge.


----------



## neurotix

I basically chicken peck and mostly use two fingers (both index) to type, occasionally using my middle fingers if keys are close to each other, and I still type 60WPM according to http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en and 300 characters per minute. (Which is better than the average, 150 CPM, as well as slightly better than the median, according to the graphs on that site.)

I don't have long fingers or anything, I just hate home row, and hated typing class in school (when I actually went).

So don't feel bad about the way you type as long as it gets the job done.

I probably type faster this way than many home row typists do. (And maybe I won't get carpal tunnel, because of how I type.)

EDIT: Oh and I was also dead tired taking the test too. I'll try again tomorrow and see if I score higher.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I basically chicken peck and mostly use two fingers (both index) to type, occasionally using my middle fingers if keys are close to each other, and I still type 60WPM according to http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/?lang=en and 300 characters per minute. (Which is better than the average, 150 CPM, as well as slightly better than the median, according to the graphs on that site.)
> 
> I don't have long fingers or anything, I just hate home row, and hated typing class in school (when I actually went).
> 
> So don't feel bad about the way you type as long as it gets the job done.
> 
> I probably type faster this way than many home row typists do. (And maybe I won't get carpal tunnel, because of how I type.)
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I was also dead tired taking the test too. I'll try again tomorrow and see if I score higher.


I took a typing class my first year of college, I tested out of it in 2 days. The first day was like an evaluation on who already knows how to type. I was the only one haha (but I had to take the course as a pre-req for my CSIS degree).

Thankkfully the teacher noticed and gave me all the typing tests in advance and I finished them all the next day, got my A for the class and never had to go back. Even at the time I was typing incorrectly and the only thing the teacher really made me focus on was not resting my wrists on the desk so I would just move the keyboard to the edge of the desk. I remember her saying that everyone will adapt different typing habits and to always do best what feels most comfortable.


----------



## neurotix

The only thing I've had happen like that is when I applied for a job to be a telemarketer/call center, they gave me a typing test and said I was "more than fast enough", I asked how fast and they said 66 WPM..

I ended up not taking that job.

The only thing I've tested out of was in college entry, I tested out of English 101 because my reading and writing scores were so high, they were essentially graduate level. On a different test (COMPASS) I scored perfect on the grammar section, too, when I applied for school a different time.

Anyway, how this is relevant is I think since switching to a mechanical keyboard I think I type slightly faster.


----------



## drazah

I definitely type faster depending on the mech keyboard too. I currently type the best with my HHKB, followed by my old MX Blue keyboard, my one with Browns, and I am the slowest on my MF68 which has Gateron Reds


----------



## BinaryBummer

Well no matter the speed etc, I still have not found a keyboard that can spell right yet..


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> Well no matter the speed etc, I still have not found a keyboard that can spell right yet..


me with my minivan right now, I keep running back to my magicforce w/ Cherry MX Greens every time


----------



## Tagkaman

In the recommended mechanical keyboards thread is there any particular reason why there are no gateron sections? I would think those would be the first choice for new buyers these days given how they are relatively inexpensive and of equivalent (if not better) quality than cherry mx.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> In the recommended mechanical keyboards thread is there any particular reason why there are no gateron sections? I would think those would be the first choice for new buyers these days given how they are relatively inexpensive and of equivalent (if not better) quality than cherry mx.


The average end user has no idea what a Gateron is, and it doesn't help that their yields are still low to where a large company can't use their switches. Closest I can think of now is Tesoro but even they are branding those new optical switches as Tesoro switches.

In other news, I got a couple of the new MechanicalKeyboards Fission units:









Choice of 9 Cherry MX switches, I got the (safe) MX Brown and MX Blue with black and white seamless doubleshot ABS keycaps. The switches themselves have white LEDs for backlighting, and the keyboard has an accent bar at the top which is RGB.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> In the recommended mechanical keyboards thread is there any particular reason why there are no gateron sections? I would think those would be the first choice for new buyers these days given how they are relatively inexpensive and of equivalent (if not better) quality than cherry mx.


Maybe they just haven't gained mainstream acceptance yet. I have not tried gateron switches yet though I've heard many people saying they feel quite a bit better to them. People like to recommend what they already have, for most of us it's [brand name keyboard] with [insert cherry model] switches


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> In the recommended mechanical keyboards thread is there any particular reason why there are no gateron sections? I would think those would be the first choice for new buyers these days given how they are relatively inexpensive and of equivalent (if not better) quality than cherry mx.


I wrote it like 3 years ago when Gaterons weren't a common thing.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> In the recommended mechanical keyboards thread is there any particular reason why there are no gateron sections? I would think those would be the first choice for new buyers these days given how they are relatively inexpensive and of equivalent (if not better) quality than cherry mx.
> 
> 
> 
> The average end user has no idea what a Gateron is, and it doesn't help that their yields are still low to where a large company can't use their switches. Closest I can think of now is Tesoro but even they are branding those new optical switches as Tesoro switches.
> 
> In other news, I got a couple of the new MechanicalKeyboards Fission units:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choice of 9 Cherry MX switches, I got the (safe) MX Brown and MX Blue with black and white seamless doubleshot ABS keycaps. The switches themselves have white LEDs for backlighting, and the keyboard has an accent bar at the top which is RGB.
Click to expand...

.

Can the backlighting be turned in and the RGB accent bar turned off at the same time?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> .
> 
> Can the backlighting be turned in and the RGB accent bar turned off at the same time?


Yes, function + arrow keys control the brightness of the two separately. Both have 3 steps of brightness.


----------



## A7ibaba

Does anyone where is possible to buy topre realforce rgb keyboard in EU,because if i order outside from EU it will hit me with 50$ shippment and on top of that with 35% VAT (Keyboard + shipment = Price + 35% )


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> .
> 
> Can the backlighting be turned in and the RGB accent bar turned off at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, function + arrow keys control the brightness of the two separately. Both have 3 steps of brightness.
Click to expand...

Looks like a decent board to try greens then. Love my Code w/ clears, but have really wanted to try greens, and this is a good $40 cheaper than a Code with greens.


----------



## drazah

Patiently waiting for artisans to come in...

Ordered a full set + spacebar of the Thermochromic set from WOB/Hidden Labs and also won a key in the DOOM Raffle on GH. I got the T10 keycap and hopefully I may be a winner for the special keycap added in.

Already have my WASD, FN, and ESC artisan blanks from JPecina and they look great. I don't really like sculpted artisans but I like artisan keys that keep to a profile, like blanks or JellyKeys.

The new Jellykey is also amazing.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> Does anyone where is possible to buy topre realforce rgb keyboard in EU,because if i order outside from EU it will hit me with 50$ shippment and on top of that with 35% VAT (Keyboard + shipment = Price + 35% )


Keyboardco

http://www.keyboardco.com/category.asp?sr=&path=mechanical+keyboards&man=Topre&ss=de&rtv=100

Sorry i misread, RGB Topre, i dont know where you can buy within EU


----------



## drazah

Its really hard to find the RealForce RGB anywhere, I haven't even seen any on r/MechMarket either.


----------



## Duality92

Out of all the boards I've use (MX blue, MX brown, MX green, MX black, MX red, Kailh Brown) I by far prefer the MX Greens for typing, I o-ringed those suckers and even if my Ducky Shine 3 has 7-8 dead LEDs it's still the most pleasurable typing experience for me.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Its really hard to find the RealForce RGB anywhere, I haven't even seen any on r/MechMarket either.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topre-realforce-rgb

MD GB is live for them...


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Maybe they just haven't gained mainstream acceptance yet. I have not tried gateron switches yet though I've heard many people saying they feel quite a bit better to them. People like to recommend what they already have, for most of us it's [brand name keyboard] with [insert cherry model] switches


I recently built a 1upKeyboard kit and decided to try out some Gateron Red swiches. I can say WoW!!! The hype these switches get is def 100% true they are smoother than the Cherry switches. I have used Cherry Red, Blue, Brown, and Black and I can say this after building this keyboard with Gateron I want all my keyboards to have Gateron switches in them.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topre-realforce-rgb
> 
> MD GB is live for them...


I typically never recommend MD for anything other than Keycap runs. Their shipping takes way to long for me, but still a good choice if this is the only option for some people to get their hands on a RealForce RGB, but after looking into it more, EliteKeyboards and Amazon also has them in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I recently built a 1upKeyboard kit and decided to try out some Gateron Red swiches. I can say WoW!!! The hype these switches get is def 100% true they are smoother than the Cherry switches. I have used Cherry Red, Blue, Brown, and Black and I can say this after building this keyboard with Gateron I want all my keyboards to have Gateron switches in them.


Gaterons are definitely my favorite MX style switch. Noticeably smoother, and their Browns even feel crisper. I believe it to be the housing of the Gateron. I know a lot of people who use the clear housing of the Gateron for donors with other switches and they say they make the switch feel better.


----------



## Loosenut

picked up a used logitech g710+ with a few broken key caps for $40. time to locate some keycaps


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Its really hard to find the RealForce RGB anywhere, I haven't even seen any on r/MechMarket either.


Huh? Right here. 5+ in stock....

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2114


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Huh? Right here. 5+ in stock....
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2114


Yeah, massive brain malfunction. Last time I checked I couldn't find it anywhere for in that price range but after looking again today its pretty much in stock everywhere for the $260ish price.


----------



## pez

Missed a good deal on a Leopold FC660M yesterday at work








. Guy was asking $100 for it.


----------



## Mega Man

That really sucks :/


----------



## Iceman2733

OK everyone before I dump more time and money into my custom GH60 Satan build what is your thoughts on HHKB Pro 2? It looks interesting to me and want to spend my money on one keyboard. Give me thoughts and opinions on the HHKB Pro 2, I use it for typing and gaming mostly. Also is elite keyboards the only place to get one of these keyboards??

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> OK everyone before I dump more time and money into my custom GH60 Satan build what is your thoughts on HHKB Pro 2? It looks interesting to me and want to spend my money on one keyboard. Give me thoughts and opinions on the HHKB Pro 2, I use it for typing and gaming mostly. Also is elite keyboards the only place to get one of these keyboards??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It has a weird layout (in a good or bad way) that may take a few days to get used to. if you use the function keys alot specially while gaming, then you better off not buying an HHKB and buy a Realforce instead if you want a standard layout for your topre keyboard.

As for typing, I really can't say about it since it depends on you whether you like Topre or not. If you know someone in your area who owns an HHKB/Realforce, better try it first. Personally I quite like Topre a lot. I use HHKB at home and Novatouch in my office.

This is my CM Novatouch


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It has a weird layout (in a good or bad way) that may take a few days to get used to. if you use the function keys alot specially while gaming, then you better off not buying an HHKB and buy a Realforce instead if you want a standard layout for your topre keyboard.
> 
> As for typing, I really can't say about it since it depends on you whether you like Topre or not. If you know someone in your area who owns an HHKB/Realforce, better try it first. Personally I quite like Topre a lot. I use HHKB at home and Novatouch in my office.
> 
> This is my CM Novatouch


Is the Topre keys tactile? I have read some say they are comparing them to tactile MX switches and others say they do not have the tactile feel and a little more linear.

Thank you for the quick response with information good sir. Unfortunately I don't know anyone around me in my super small town that has anything like these keyboards.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That really sucks :/


The caveats of working 3rd







.

But it is the reason I got a jump on both of my HHKBs







.


----------



## 218689

Due to heavy storm I cannot get to work today







posting keebs while waiting for the storm to calm down.


----------



## Vlada011

More and more people use small keyboards today.
Filco Manila Air Bluetooth look as good choice from that side.
Only PBT keys are very hard to find.

I'm big fan of nice keyboards and I don't understand people who buy expensive hardware and use some simple low quality keyboards.
My favorite keyboard brand is Deck and as normal size keyboard I would like to be owner of Deck Legend Ice with Cherry MX Clear switches.
I have Francium Pro 87 White LED, Cherry MX Brown, US Layout and that's sound of real mechanical keyboard. *ds PBT dude*


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Is the Topre keys tactile? I have read some say they are comparing them to tactile MX switches and others say they do not have the tactile feel and a little more linear.
> 
> Thank you for the quick response with information good sir. Unfortunately I don't know anyone around me in my super small town that has anything like these keyboards.


Topre is tactile yet smooth, its really hard to explain the true feeling and its virtually not comparable to any MX switch.

MX tactile switches have more of a micro-bump feeling, where you actually feel the bump in your finger tip.

Topre (45g specifically, I have yet to try 55g) is more of a "pop" feeling. Its a much larger tactile feel, like popping a bubble that almost instantly collapses and inflates back on the upstroke. The rubber cups generate the smooth feeling as compared to an MX switch that has sliding pieces typically plastic, metal, or both which gives you more of that clunky "bump" from within the switch.

45g Topre definitely feels more tactile than most MX tactile switches besides the heavier Zealios switches. 55g is where the Tactility really shines for Topre from what I hear. Most Topre users prefer 55g because its crisper. I personally have yet to try 55g but so far I absolutely love 45g Topre.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well since we're sharing our minivans, here's mine



gateron greens are the switches and wow... I kinda feel meh about the DSA profile, but it is still a nice experience nonetheless.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Where does one get a minivan from, and how much do they cost? I want to get one for school just to throw in my bag. Since my school uses computers and membrane keyboards.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I got mine from massdrop back in august and for about $220 shipped, that included the kit, Gateron switches, and those keycaps, could've been cheaper or more expensive depending.

and you say you want one? get one here. though I think the 200 unit run is done and over with.

And hopefully you can solder


----------



## drazah

GB for Novatouch going live 1/20. Can also get packages with custom case.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5p0bm5/originative_gb_for_novatouch_aluminum_case_open/


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Missed a good deal on a Leopold FC660M yesterday at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guy was asking $100 for it.


Really it depends on how used the 660M was as to whether it was a good deal or not. I got the one I'm typing this on brand new for $109.00 with free shipping from MK.com. https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=358


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Really it depends on how used the 660M was as to whether it was a good deal or not. I got the one I'm typing this on brand new for $109.00 with free shipping from MK.com. https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=358


I'm sorry. I had a look at your link and was wondering why it was missing Topre







. It was a F660C*







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm sorry. I had a look at your link and was wondering why it was missing Topre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was a F660C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


O wow, a Leopold FC660C for $100? That IS a steal, you can get the 660M (MX Version) for like $110 but the Topre version is +$100.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm sorry. I had a look at your link and was wondering why it was missing Topre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was a F660C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> O wow, a Leopold FC660C for $100? That IS a steal, you can get the 660M (MX Version) for like $110 but the Topre version is +$100.


Yeah a FC660C for $100 is a great deal that I would be sore I missed out on as well, sorry to hear you missed it now. They are $219.00 brand new https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=170 so even if it was moderately used that still would've been an awesome price. I originally replied to your post trying to make you feel better over missing out, but there is really nothing I can say to take the sting away considering it was the FC660C not the 660M we're talking about. We all win some & lose some bud.


----------



## pez

Haha indeed







. I might still post in the thread at work and tell the guy to message me when he realizes he hates topre (subliminal messages work right?







).


----------



## Deeptek

My Dailies -



Phantom TKL
-Gat Blacks
-65g SPRiT Springs
-Lubed / Clipped / Stickered
-Tex Black Case


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> My Dailies -
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom TKL
> -Gat Blacks
> -65g SPRiT Springs
> -Lubed / Clipped / Stickered
> -Tex Black Case


I like it, looks very clean! How you like the heavy linears?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Topre is tactile yet smooth, its really hard to explain the true feeling and its virtually not comparable to any MX switch.
> 
> MX tactile switches have more of a micro-bump feeling, where you actually feel the bump in your finger tip.
> 
> Topre (45g specifically, I have yet to try 55g) is more of a "pop" feeling. Its a much larger tactile feel, like popping a bubble that almost instantly collapses and inflates back on the upstroke. The rubber cups generate the smooth feeling as compared to an MX switch that has sliding pieces typically plastic, metal, or both which gives you more of that clunky "bump" from within the switch.
> 
> 45g Topre definitely feels more tactile than most MX tactile switches besides the heavier Zealios switches. 55g is where the Tactility really shines for Topre from what I hear. Most Topre users prefer 55g because its crisper. I personally have yet to try 55g but so far I absolutely love 45g Topre.


Welp the HHKB Pro 2 came in quickly from Amazon, a light keyboard it rivals my carbon fiber plate 1upkeyboards build. The spacebar on the HHKB has a slight squeak to it which is killing me lol... I hate to take it apart to lube it but I am going to have too.

It is weird how heavy the HHKB switches feel compared to my gateron red switches which are also 45g switches. These switches fill about twice as heavy compared to the Gateron switches. I am going to give the keyboard the weekend to see how i like it. So far not too bad I am not blown away by the Topre switches like some of the people on youtube and other forums talk them up. Time to hit up some COD and see how well they work for that.

Thanks again good sir for answering all my questions.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp the HHKB Pro 2 came in quickly from Amazon, a light keyboard it rivals my carbon fiber plate 1upkeyboards build. The spacebar on the HHKB has a slight squeak to it which is killing me lol... I hate to take it apart to lube it but I am going to have too.
> 
> It is weird how heavy the HHKB switches feel compared to my gateron red switches which are also 45g switches. These switches fill about twice as heavy compared to the Gateron switches. I am going to give the keyboard the weekend to see how i like it. So far not too bad I am not blown away by the Topre switches like some of the people on youtube and other forums talk them up. Time to hit up some COD and see how well they work for that.
> 
> Thanks again good sir for answering all my questions.


I highly recommend you Lube and Silence the HHKB. It will be a totally different board. Lube alone will remove the spacebar rattle and any mod rattle and hyperspheres really bring out the Thock.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I highly recommend you Lube and Silence the HHKB. It will be a totally different board. Lube alone will remove the spacebar rattle and any mod rattle and hyperspheres really bring out the Thock.


What is the recommended lube for the sliders? When I built my other keyboard I used Finish Line Extreme Fluoro which worked awesome but want to make sure it ok to use on the sliders I know a lot of places recommend the DuPont Krytox GPL 205 I just hated to spend $30 to use on a couple sets of cherry stabs.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What is the recommended lube for the sliders? When I built my other keyboard I used Finish Line Extreme Fluoro which worked awesome but want to make sure it ok to use on the sliders I know a lot of places recommend the DuPont Krytox GPL 205 I just hated to spend $30 to use on a couple sets of cherry stabs.


TechKeys sells a THICK Lube(krytox). use that for the entire board. sliders and stabilizers included.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What is the recommended lube for the sliders? When I built my other keyboard I used Finish Line Extreme Fluoro which worked awesome but want to make sure it ok to use on the sliders I know a lot of places recommend the DuPont Krytox GPL 205 I just hated to spend $30 to use on a couple sets of cherry stabs.


You dont need to lube, it makes keyboard sightly less frictional and smoother, i am not huge fan of lubing anything
Just lube stabs and spacebar
Silence mod/Type-S will change feeling in good way


----------



## drazah

I would agree with AJX. Personally, I like lubed BUT I don't think lubing all the sliders is necessary or as much of an impact as say lubing the stabilizers. That is where you actually notice a big difference, same goes with silencing. If you don't feel like spending the money on Hyperspheres, I recommend Dental Bands. They are the "cheap" alternative to silencing. Normal Orings are too big, dental bands will slightly alter the feel and will change the sound, and hyperspheres virtually make it a different board (lol)


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> You dont need to lube, it makes keyboard sightly less frictional and smoother, i am not huge fan of lubing anything
> Just lube stabs and spacebar
> Silence mod/Type-S will change feeling in good way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I would agree with AJX. Personally, I like lubed BUT I don't think lubing all the sliders is necessary or as much of an impact as say lubing the stabilizers. That is where you actually notice a big difference, same goes with silencing. If you don't feel like spending the money on Hyperspheres, I recommend Dental Bands. They are the "cheap" alternative to silencing. Normal Orings are too big, dental bands will slightly alter the feel and will change the sound, and hyperspheres virtually make it a different board (lol)


Thank you both for responding to me. I will most likely just start with lubing just the stabilizers and go from there. Is there anything inside of this to show it has been opened? I hate to open this open and void its warranty if opening it does indeed void warrant.

Has any of you done the programmable controller for this board?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you both for responding to me. I will most likely just start with lubing just the stabilizers and go from there. Is there anything inside of this to show it has been opened? I hate to open this open and void its warranty if opening it does indeed void warrant.
> 
> Has any of you done the programmable controller for this board?


Lubing the spacebar alone will make a world of difference.

I do plan on getting the HASU Bluetooth controller but that won't be for a while. I honestly might just get the normal one so I can program spacebar to be FN, that would help but its not a detrimental thing I really need right now.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I like it, looks very clean! How you like the heavy linears?


Love them.. My far my favorite modded switch for typing. They aren't really as heavy as you would think them to be though.


----------



## Deeptek

Got her all dressed and ready for the ball..


----------



## mrpurplehawk

So I bought a WASD TKL with Cherry MX Reds the other day but I am reading that a lot of people think the keycaps are terrible. Is this true?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'm not sure, I only bought a WASDv2 TKL w/ Clears w/out the keycaps since I had a designated set for it anyways.

To answer your question though, if they're super thin ABS keycaps, while they don't feel horrible, you look for replacements eventually, let's put it like that


----------



## mrpurplehawk

In that case, I will start looking for a new set, worst comes to worst, I have options. Any good recommendations for something that doesn't ship out in several months (group buys/massdrop aren't my thing)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I got a tai-hao keyset for my poker II



also ABS, but not super thin either. If you want PBT, NKPC keysets are inexpensive options, though not sure exactly where to get those


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> wat?
> 
> They both use the same size keycaps and keycap spacing.


It does not, if you get a ruler and mesaure to exact millimeter of the old razer cherry mx blue keyboards, and then measure same key on logitech g710+ it is about 1-2mm longer on the razer inbetween the spacing of the keys, I measured it myself just now to double check as I still own both.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

keycaps are a newer territory for me, this is my 4th mech board but they've been mostly the more "gamer" boards steelseries 6gv2, cm storm quickfire rapid, k70 rgb. Are PBT better than ABS?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> keycaps are a newer territory for me, this is my 4th mech board but they've been mostly the more "gamer" boards steelseries 6gv2, cm storm quickfire rapid, k70 rgb. Are PBT better than ABS?


Objectively, yes. PBT last basically forever while ABS keys will start to "shine" or wear down from use. They both involve a different process though when making them, thats why usually keyboards have ABS (or ABS spacebars) because its cheaper and they are less prone to warping/flex.

After using ABS for so long and then going to a quality set of PBT keycaps, I can honestly say that they make a huge difference. I love the texture of PBT and having a quality set of keycaps (you can find top quality ABS sets, like GMK keycaps) really makes a keyboard that much better. Cheap thin caps are a no-no for me now.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Objectively, yes. PBT last basically forever while ABS keys will start to "shine" or wear down from use. They both involve a different process though when making them, thats why usually keyboards have ABS (or ABS spacebars) because its cheaper and they are less prone to warping/flex.
> 
> After using ABS for so long and then going to a quality set of PBT keycaps, I can honestly say that they make a huge difference. I love the texture of PBT and having a quality set of keycaps (you can find top quality ABS sets, like GMK keycaps) really makes a keyboard that much better. Cheap thin caps are a no-no for me now.


Well I guess makes that choice kinda easy, it really kills me when 6 months in, my K79 RGB caps are pretty shiny. Is there a place I could buy a full set thats customization is similar to WASD?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Well I guess makes that choice kinda easy, it really kills me when 6 months in, my K79 RGB caps are pretty shiny. Is there a place I could buy a full set thats customization is similar to WASD?


I don't know of many sites that sell PBT keycap sets specifically. I get almost all of my keyboard things from r/MechMarket on reddit.

But if you are looking for brand new or something custom, I think you can get sets from Pimpmykeyboard.com but may be limited to a certain profile or colors. WASD and MechanicalKeyboards.com also sell PBT keycap sets.


----------



## Deeptek

Don't listen to everything you hear about ABS!! People will always say that PBT is superior to it but there are clauses as to why. I personally go ABS because of the manufacturer that I am partial to. GMK is personally the best company that makes keycaps hands down but they are all ABS caps. People like PBT because ABS gets shine to them after a while on some keys. Personally this does effect me and doesn't bother me.. I'm okay with a little shine after long use of the keycaps to get the desired colorway, texture and quality that I want. Go google GMK keycaps and behold their beauty!


----------



## Deeptek

Here are a few sets that I am hyped about at the moment!!

Solarized Dark - This is the flip of GMK Solarized(Penumbra) that they are going to release soon.. This is such a beautiful colorway!!!










Terminal - This is currently in a GB phase


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Well I guess makes that choice kinda easy, it really kills me when 6 months in, my K79 RGB caps are pretty shiny. Is there a place I could buy a full set thats customization is similar to WASD?


No, unfortunately since Corsair had to be different & made the bottom row (spacebar row) non standard on their mech KBs there are very few sets you can just go out & buy that will cover your whole board. I did some digging around & the only 2 sets I could find that come with the 6.5u spacebar & 1u modifiers needed for your board are, https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1329 & https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1330
Those sets won't get you color customization but are PBT/POM double shots, fairly thick, & have translucent legends for the backlighting of your KB. I own an older black set of these that was just a 104 key standard set. They are pretty good quality especially for the price but they do have a few drawbacks. If the LEDs are mounted at the bottom of your switches the LED shine through on the legends will be pretty poor, not sure if the keys were made that way or if it is a quirk of the manufacturing process but they seem to be made for switches that have top mounted LEDs. Also because of this the any keys with 2 legends such as the number & F rows will have one legend shining way brighter than the other depending on the LED orientation on your switches. Other than that though they are really nice caps for a really good price.

If you have your heart set on something more colorful you're gonna have to find a group buy for a custom key cap set with a colorway you like. Fair warning though custom cap sets from GMK, SP, etc. are very expensive in the 1st place & will cost you even more because of the non standard bottom row on your KB. You will have to not only get the base set or alpha set & modifier set depending on how the GB is run, you will also need to pick up a spacebar set with a 6.5u sb if it is offered (6.5u spacebars are very rarely added to custom runs because Corsair is pretty much the only mech KBs that use them) & 1 to 2 child kits to get all the 1u modifiers needed for your bottom row.

The best advice I can give you if you want to get more into customizing mech KBs is to get rid of the Corsair & grab something that has a standard layout from a company like Leopold, Filco, Ducky, etc. Not only will that give you the freedom to go with whatever key cap set you want it will also net you a better quality mech KB. Corsair, Logitech, SteelSeries, etc. gamer type mech KBs just are not made as well as other mechs from the companies I mentioned.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Here are a few sets that I am hyped about at the moment!!
> 
> Solarized Dark - This is the flip of GMK Solarized(Penumbra) that they are going to release soon.. This is such a beautiful colorway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal - This is currently in a GB phase


I agree, I've been desperately trying to get some money together for the Terminal GB but I have not seen the Solarized Dark yet which kinda hits me in the same spot Terminal does.







Hopefully I can get in on one of those GBs although it may be a good while before those sets see the light of day. From what I have heard GMK & SP are both all scheduled out for quite sometime because of all the custom orders they have gotten lately. I know the GMK Sky Dolch GB over at Originative already got delayed & have heard of a few other GBs that have had their production dates pushed back.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> No, unfortunately since Corsair had to be different & made the bottom row (spacebar row) non standard on their mech KBs there are very few sets you can just go out & buy that will cover your whole board. I did some digging around & the only 2 sets I could find that come with the 6.5u spacebar & 1u modifiers needed for your board are, https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1329 & https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1330
> Those sets won't get you color customization but are PBT/POM double shots, fairly thick, & have translucent legends for the backlighting of your KB. I own an older black set of these that was just a 104 key standard set. They are pretty good quality especially for the price but they do have a few drawbacks. If the LEDs are mounted at the bottom of your switches the LED shine through on the legends will be pretty poor, not sure if the keys were made that way or if it is a quirk of the manufacturing process but they seem to be made for switches that have top mounted LEDs. Also because of this the any keys with 2 legends such as the number & F rows will have one legend shining way brighter than the other depending on the LED orientation on your switches. Other than that though they are really nice caps for a really good price.
> 
> If you have your heart set on something more colorful you're gonna have to find a group buy for a custom key cap set with a colorway you like. Fair warning though custom cap sets from GMK, SP, etc. are very expensive in the 1st place & will cost you even more because of the non standard bottom row on your KB. You will have to not only get the base set or alpha set & modifier set depending on how the GB is run, you will also need to pick up a spacebar set with a 6.5u sb if it is offered (6.5u spacebars are very rarely added to custom runs because Corsair is pretty much the only mech KBs that use them) & 1 to 2 child kits to get all the 1u modifiers needed for your bottom row.
> 
> The best advice I can give you if you want to get more into customizing mech KBs is to get rid of the Corsair & grab something that has a standard layout from a company like Leopold, Filco, Ducky, etc. Not only will that give you the freedom to go with whatever key cap set you want it will also net you a better quality mech KB. Corsair, Logitech, SteelSeries, etc. gamer type mech KBs just are not made as well as other mechs from the companies I mentioned.


I am retiring the k70 either way, can't deal with the numpad any longer. I posted the other day saying I purchased a wasd tkl with Cherry reds, was more looking for a replacement set for that. I am pretty sure it's a standard set


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Don't listen to everything you hear about ABS!! People will always say that PBT is superior to it but there are clauses as to why. I personally go ABS because of the manufacturer that I am partial to. GMK is personally the best company that makes keycaps hands down but they are all ABS caps. People like PBT because ABS gets shine to them after a while on some keys. Personally this does effect me and doesn't bother me.. I'm okay with a little shine after long use of the keycaps to get the desired colorway, texture and quality that I want. Go google GMK keycaps and behold their beauty!


This is a matter of taste, you may not like PBT or ABS either, PBT keycaps are made in better material and they are better, period


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> This is a matter of taste, you may not like PBT or ABS either, PBT keycaps are made in better material and they are better, period


Well since you put the 'period' in there you must be right!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I agree, I've been desperately trying to get some money together for the Terminal GB but I have not seen the Solarized Dark yet which kinda hits me in the same spot Terminal does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get in on one of those GBs although it may be a good while before those sets see the light of day. From what I have heard GMK & SP are both all scheduled out for quite sometime because of all the custom orders they have gotten lately. I know the GMK Sky Dolch GB over at Originative already got delayed & have heard of a few other GBs that have had their production dates pushed back.


Yea I have heard the same thing.. 6+ month turn around timesfor GB's at the moment.. :X

Terminal hits every note for me as far as keycaps go. Love it. Less is more and these sets show it!


----------



## Iceman2733

Figure I would finally post my 1upkeyboard build.
























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drazah

Objectively, I would say GMK are one of the best keycap sets you can get as far as quality ABS sets go. But subjectively, I personally hate them. I am just not a fan of the "OEM" looking sets in just a different color way. This is definitely an unpopular mech keyboard opinion though and many would disagree with me. I personally like blank keycaps, I don't like legends. Only keycaps that I like legends on are SA profile but not enough to buy.

Blanks or side-legend definitely suites me the best, I just like the clean look of them.

And that 1up Keyboard is beautiful!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Well since you put the 'period' in there you must be right!


I don't think either of you get it.

Yes PBT is better, and should technically ALWAYS be better, but it is very difficult to get PBT parts machined and made at that scale. Many PBT keycaps have issues with coming warped (not warping from use) or badly machined. Also some have excessive backlight bleed through the keycaps that look HORRIBLE (like the Vortex doubleshot backlit PBT set on mk.com). Some sets look decent to very good with minimal backlight bleed, and some look just as good as the ABS versions with the exact same fonts, but just feel much better. The iKBC keycap white sets used on the F108 and F87 RGB keyboards do have some backlight bleed but it's diffused and looks identical to the ducky doubleshot white ABS set (From the year of the goat). That set will soon be sold on Amazon separately.

PBT manufacturing is getting better and there are more choices, but the quality of sets (that are literally all made in China or Taiwan) is very hit and miss. ABS is much easier to make and look extremely good, but they wear down pretty badly and can discolor, even though the doubleshot keycaps will last a long time (but after a certain point, basic sets may need to be sandblasted to feel good again).


----------



## ajx

People who are interested into PBT keycaps, dont care much about backlight
Generally speaking, non backlight PBT is more popular than ABS because simply its built in better quality
Keep in mind for mecha enthusiasts, backlight is a gimmick
The fact is PBT is made in better material
Its niche market for enthusiasts, there is no massive demand from general publics


----------



## Levelog

Anyone have any recommendation on parts for building a 60%? A guy I know got a LightSaver v2 with MX Whites but replaced them with some gateron clears so he's sending me 80 White switches.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Figure I would finally post my 1upkeyboard build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Holy cow! That is what I want. So beautiful.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I don't think either of you get it.
> 
> Yes PBT is better, and should technically ALWAYS be better, but it is very difficult to get PBT parts machined and made at that scale. Many PBT keycaps have issues with coming warped (not warping from use) or badly machined. Also some have excessive backlight bleed through the keycaps that look HORRIBLE (like the Vortex doubleshot backlit PBT set on mk.com). Some sets look decent to very good with minimal backlight bleed, and some look just as good as the ABS versions with the exact same fonts, but just feel much better. The iKBC keycap white sets used on the F108 and F87 RGB keyboards do have some backlight bleed but it's diffused and looks identical to the ducky doubleshot white ABS set (From the year of the goat). That set will soon be sold on Amazon separately.
> 
> PBT manufacturing is getting better and there are more choices, but the quality of sets (that are literally all made in China or Taiwan) is very hit and miss. ABS is much easier to make and look extremely good, but they wear down pretty badly and can discolor, even though the doubleshot keycaps will last a long time (but after a certain point, basic sets may need to be sandblasted to feel good again).


My post was stated that they were personal opinions of mine. I did not judge the quality of ABS to PBT. Im aware of what PBT is and the process they go through. ABS wins for be because GMK. Duh. I love Cherry profile and the only companies that come close to them are Enjoy, Originative and Gateron but they are super limited on colorways and group buys. They also cant seem to get out of the beige schemes (which I love but would like to see more variation of them) so I am partial to GMK.

People actually buy back lit keycaps?


----------



## Falkentyne

Tons of people do.


----------



## geoxile

Anyone know of a diagnosis and repair service?

I spilled some tea on my Xarmor U9BL's arrow and home/del keys and now the down arrow key keeps activating on its own. Not sure what the problem is, maybe just the switch? I ordered a Ducky One in the meantime but I'd still like to get my Xarmor repaired if possible, I've had it for years and I'm somewhat fond of it. It also doesn't seem to start unless I plug it into a USB 3.0 slot for some reason. Even though it spent most of its life in USB 2.0 slot(s)

Edit: I'm not terribly fond of it though, I don't want to exactly spend $100 to get it fixed. It's already got like 6 years on it or so.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> My post was stated that they were personal opinions of mine. I did not judge the quality of ABS to PBT. Im aware of what PBT is and the process they go through. ABS wins for be because GMK. Duh. I love Cherry profile and the only companies that come close to them are Enjoy, Originative and Gateron but they are super limited on colorways and group buys. They also cant seem to get out of the beige schemes (which I love but would like to see more variation of them) so I am partial to GMK.
> 
> People actually buy back lit keycaps?


Normal users do, enthusiasts dont
I had dark grey blank HHKB and i never looked any keys while taping
Backlight is gimmick to me, however in the past, i was considered backlight as important criteria


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Backlight is gimmick to me, however in the past, i was considered backlight as important criteria


Backlight when it's done right is PERFECTION.

Especially at night with no lighting, the Legends jump out in any Colour you want. Currently using a G810 and it's the very best back lit keyboard made because NO spill of light occurs anywhere on the keyboard.

Most backlit keyboards have far more light bleeding out underneath and everywhere except under the key-caps where it's needed. Besides I think the humble Omron switch has been crucified for no reason, it's effective with a quick snappy return and feels like a normal mechanical switch. Not mushy at all which is what's required in our world.

I'm keeping this keyboard simply because it was designed to do a decent job and it has. Only wish you could exchange the springs with 79g's







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Normal users do, enthusiasts dont
> I had dark grey blank HHKB and i never looked any keys while taping
> Backlight is gimmick to me, however in the past, i was considered backlight as important criteria


Same for me (can even look through my post history of me saying this).

I really enjoyed the backlighting of my MF68 when I was using it but It really didn't serve a purpose as I don't look down when I type. The stock keys did a good job on keeping the shine through crisp but when I changed to a different shine-through keycap set the light bleed through of the legends were awful and it just looked like a mess.

When done correctly, I think backlighting is nice but I don't consider it a "must" anymore like I used to, I far prefer blank keycaps now.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> And that 1up Keyboard is beautiful!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Holy cow! That is what I want. So beautiful.


Thank you both, it is a pretty little keyboard and so so so smooth the Gateron Red switches are super smooth, all the stabs I clipped and lubed which makes them so dang smooth also. I have never messed with a keyboard like this before hand I def enjoyed building it.

I put a Gateron Black switch under the space bar which I was a little hesitant to try but glad I did. If you guys keep an eye out soon I think I am going to be selling this one to try out a 40% keyboard.

The fully programmable GH60 Satan PCB is awesome just it whatever you want.


----------



## VSG

This thing is amazing, it was a massive challenge even typing slowly and accurately in the beginning but now I feel at home with this and more common form factor keyboards seem miserable to type on:


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thing is amazing, it was a massive challenge even typing slowly and accurately in the beginning but now I feel at home with this and more common form factor keyboards seem miserable to type on:


I bet I would never be able to type on the keyboard correctly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Please tell me it also comes in black VSG.... That would be good news


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I bet I would never be able to type on the keyboard correctly.


The first 2 days were horrible, I was barely functional with it. I took the time, set up the tents, made a modified layout to suit me better and I am not missing any other keyboard now. Give keyboards like this at least 2 weeks before deciding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Please tell me it also comes in black VSG.... That would be good news


At this time, no. This is the Ergodox EZ Shine and is a special edition white only (along with the lol LED Snow).


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The first 2 days were horrible, I was barely functional with it. I took the time, set up the tents, made a modified layout to suit me better and I am not missing any other keyboard now. Give keyboards like this at least 2 weeks before deciding.
> .


If you were to see how I type you would understand why it would be impossible for me to type on it.


----------



## VSG

Fair enough


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thing is amazing, it was a massive challenge even typing slowly and accurately in the beginning but now I feel at home with this and more common form factor keyboards seem miserable to type on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I regret not getting one of these when they were cheaper!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> My post was stated that they were personal opinions of mine. I did not judge the quality of ABS to PBT. Im aware of what PBT is and the process they go through. ABS wins for be because GMK. Duh. I love Cherry profile and the only companies that come close to them are Enjoy, Originative and Gateron but they are super limited on colorways and group buys. They also cant seem to get out of the beige schemes (which I love but would like to see more variation of them) so I am partial to GMK.
> 
> People actually buy back lit keycaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Normal users do, enthusiasts dont
> I had dark grey blank HHKB and i never looked any keys while taping
> Backlight is gimmick to me, however in the past, i was considered backlight as important criteria
Click to expand...

I prefer it but I don't have an office and I do alot of typing on the fly in my van
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thing is amazing, it was a massive challenge even typing slowly and accurately in the beginning but now I feel at home with this and more common form factor keyboards seem miserable to type on:


I hate you.... but in other news. You minivan is done with LEDs now !!! <3


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you both, it is a pretty little keyboard and so so so smooth the Gateron Red switches are super smooth, all the stabs I clipped and lubed which makes them so dang smooth also. I have never messed with a keyboard like this before hand I def enjoyed building it.
> 
> I put a Gateron Black switch under the space bar which I was a little hesitant to try but glad I did. If you guys keep an eye out soon I think I am going to be selling this one to try out a 40% keyboard.
> 
> The fully programmable GH60 Satan PCB is awesome just it whatever you want.


hmm i need to build one as TKL but make it look like yours.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Anyone know of a diagnosis and repair service?


Its most likely going to cost more than the keyboard's worth. I'd try some of the stuff on the


http://imgur.com/9sHx7

 though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The first 2 days were horrible, I was barely functional with it. I took the time, set up the tents, made a modified layout to suit me better and I am not missing any other keyboard now. Give keyboards like this at least 2 weeks before deciding.
> At this time, no. This is the Ergodox EZ Shine and is a special edition white only (along with the lol LED Snow).


Ahhhhhh, good to know. Kind of a pity, but it is more of a niche product anyways. I might look into picking up an ErgoDox kit at some point, who knows. ^_^


----------



## OrangeRaptor

What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


to each their own. I personally couldn't stand membrane boards any more


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


Its fine if that's what they want.

But usually when people say they prefer membrane, they haven't used mechanicals for any decent amount of time, let alone tried different switches.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


sometimes you have to use them, like with your laptop if you don't take your keyboard with you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine if that's what they want.
> 
> But usually when people say they prefer membrane, they haven't used mechanicals for any decent amount of time, let alone tried different switches.
Click to expand...

or they prefer topre


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> sometimes you have to use them, like with your laptop if you don't take your keyboard with you
> or they prefer topre


If I take my laptop somewhere (which is rare) I bring my mechanical keyboard. Can't stand using the keyboard on that thing.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> sometimes you have to use them, like with your laptop if you don't take your keyboard with you
> or they prefer topre


Sure Topre's are membrane keyboards too but I think OrangeRaptor was referring to rubber domes.

The whole membrane vs mechanical thing doesn't really work to separate "good" and "bad" switches anyway. A great rubber dome is can easily be better than a bad mechanical switch.

And those category's don't even cover switch types like optical, hall effect, etc.

Maybe this thread should be renamed to just the "Keyboard Club - Because saving money is boring."


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine if that's what they want.
> 
> But usually when people say they prefer membrane, they haven't used mechanicals for any decent amount of time, let alone tried different switches.
Click to expand...

I thought they all were clicky (mech) as that is all I had ever seen


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thing is amazing, it was a massive challenge even typing slowly and accurately in the beginning but now I feel at home with this and more common form factor keyboards seem miserable to type on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK my god i didn't want to see this, I loved my infinity ergodox i built but I used MX Blues and I hated the switch it was too scratchy for my taste which at that time I was coming from MX Brown switches. If they had this in black I would be buying one now. I love the underglow that is a nice feature/gimmick but I do like it tho.


----------



## VSG

The underglow is from two RGB LED strips, and controlled by QMK too so you can set up your own animations etc or just use the preset ones. I use it to indicate the layer I am on mostly.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


I can't really stand to use them any more, but I still have my $2 Dell Membrane keyboard for whenever I am doing PC maintenance at any location other than my home.

Usually, when someone asks me about mechanical keyboards, and they've never used one before, I usually tell them to avoid it, especially if they are very casual PC users. IMO, it's not worth someone's money to get into mechanical keyboards, especially if they don't really use a computer all that much.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> I am retiring the k70 either way, can't deal with the numpad any longer. I posted the other day saying I purchased a wasd tkl with Cherry reds, was more looking for a replacement set for that. I am pretty sure it's a standard set


Yep, with the WASD TKL you'll be fine with any aftermarket set you want without having to buy extra kits. Hope you enjoy the new board!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What do you boi's think of membrane keyboard and the people that use/prefer them?


To each there own really. I'll echo @Simmons572 & say a mech KB is not a great investment for someone who doesn't type or game daily on PC. While they are miles better than most membrane KBs it only really shows in longer typing or gaming sessions IMHO.


----------



## drazah

The _best_ keyboard is the one that you use without any conscious thought that it's there.

This is my mindset, and it's why I give such praise to my HHKB and specifically Topre. I have never used a keyboard where it instantly felt "right" besides my HHKB, every MX style switch I tried always gave me this lacking feeling, or as if something was just missing. Topre switches give me the exact sound and feel that I was after, and the HHKB gives me the size and layout that I was after. It's the perfect keyboard for me.

I have nothing against membrane keyboard or the people who use them, but most of the time the people who use them have either never tried a mechanical keyboard OR have never tried the right mechanical keyboard for them. Mech keyboards are objectively better than membranes, BUT there are far too many subjective points and likings in a keyboard that can make or break it for a specific person. To some, a keyboard is just a keyboard. If all they use their computer for is browsing the internet and social media then they probably don't need a mech keyboard, but for those who see keyboards more of a daily interface they use but still have a membrane keyboard, I feel like they have not been enlightened yet with that which is the RIGHT mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> If all they use their computer for is browsing the internet and social media then they probably don't need a mech keyboard, but for those who see keyboards more of a daily interface they use but still have a membrane keyboard, I feel like they have not been enlightened yet with that which is the RIGHT mechanical keyboard.


Don't be too dismissive of those wanting to use Facebook and Internet only with their PC setups here. Mechanical keyboards can be used EVERYWHERE to do almost anything.

The OLD assumptions of suddenly placing people into categories to describe a fake paradigm is now dead. People will use what is available but also they will listen and read what others are using, then purchase the very same item.

People can't be put anymore into categories just to please someone's assumptions nor outdated narratives anymore. Mechanical Keyboards are available to anyone to use almost anywhere for any purpose, they choose to







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Don't be too dismissive of those wanting to use Facebook and Internet only with their PC setups here. Mechanical keyboards can be used EVERYWHERE to do almost anything.
> 
> The OLD assumptions of suddenly placing people into categories to describe a fake paradigm is now dead. People will use what is available but also they will listen and read what others are using, then purchase the very same item.
> 
> People can't be put anymore into categories just to please someone's assumptions nor outdated narratives anymore. Mechanical Keyboards are available to anyone to use almost anywhere for any purpose, they choose to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree with you, but your making an imaginary connection with what I said. I didn't say they couldn't be used anywhere, I said that people who don't look at keyboards that way won't even know what mechanical keyboards even are. Thats just being realistic, no assumptions what so ever. Thats why they purchase what they read what others are using when they do discover them.


----------



## geoxile

Any ideas on how to make the Ducky One's CAPSLOCK light more visible? I didn't even realize that the damn thing is basically hidden behind the numpad keys because of the keyboard's slim body design, squeezing everything into place.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thats why they purchase what they read what others are using when they do discover them.


Thanks to places like Here, Geekhack and DT more people are becoming informed about the 'Mechanical Revolution'







.


----------



## JackCY

I would say people simply buy what is available. Getting a keyboard with proper switches was near impossible couple years ago here, even now unless it's a Logitech or Razer shops won't sell it.
Not a revolution, rather a come back and the switches still have a long way to go. Mainly the travel height is enormous, the whole key wobbles on all Cherry switches, etc. Far from a precise switch with short travel.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Thanks to places like Here, Geekhack and DT more people are becoming informed about the 'Mechanical Revolution'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No doubt, I have seen a huge surge recently in the community. I have used mechanical keyboards for over 5 years but its within the last year that I really dove into the hobby of them.


----------



## pez

I have to say....I came across a Razer Ornata in Target on display (of all places) and have to say I was super pleased by the switch. Of course there's no actual use that happened outside of spamming some keys, but I dare say it was like a clicky Topre in a sense. I'm super intrigued by it for some reason







.


----------



## kgtuning

Gentlemen, I have a CM Quick fire rapid keyboard and really like it. Now I'd like to build my own. I want to use the Phantom TKL PCB on mechanical keyboards... Are these PCB's good? and are the Phantom plates they sell good? Thanks in advance!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Gentlemen, I have a CM Quick fire rapid keyboard and really like it. Now I'd like to build my own. I want to use the Phantom TKL PCB on mechanical keyboards... Are these PCB's good? and are the Phantom plates they sell good? Thanks in advance!


I personally have no experience with building boards but I have seen some B E A UTIFUL builds using the Phantom TKL. For $30.. why not?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I personally have no experience with building boards but I have seen some B E A UTIFUL builds using the Phantom TKL. For $30.. why not?


Right!? I love soldering and building things and well.. I need a project. I'm not a fan of 60% boards so this one seems a right fit.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Gentlemen, I have a CM Quick fire rapid keyboard and really like it. Now I'd like to build my own. I want to use the Phantom TKL PCB on mechanical keyboards... Are these PCB's good? and are the Phantom plates they sell good? Thanks in advance!


I have one and they are a full DIY build. If you have good soldering experience you probably wont mind but nothing comes pre-soldered on the board. You have to solder switches, diodes, a few resistors and your mod LEDs.. all in all you have to solder close to 190 things onto the board.. They also are not LED compatible.. But if you arent worried about your keyboard looking like a chistmas tree then its a great board..

I heard they are restocking their Phantom TKL kits soon so you might want to wait because you can get everything inclusively in the bundle and can upgrade cases and plates too that way at a cheaper price point.

Here is mine.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I have one and they are a full DIY build. If you have good soldering experience you probably wont mind but nothing comes pre-soldered on the board. You have to solder switches, diodes, a few resistors and your mod LEDs.. all in all you have to solder close to 190 things onto the board.. They also are not LED compatible.. But if you arent worried about your keyboard looking like a chistmas tree then its a great board..
> 
> I heard they are restocking their Phantom TKL kits soon so you might want to wait because you can get everything inclusively in the bundle and can upgrade cases and plates too that way at a cheaper price point.
> 
> Here is mine.


Oh that is so nice looking! I'm not interested in LEDs and soldering is very relaxing to me. Looks like I found my new project.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh that is so nice looking! I'm not interested in LEDs and soldering is very relaxing to me. Looks like I found my new project.


Nice! What kind of switches are you into?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Nice! What kind of switches are you into?


my only experience is with cherry browns. So not sure what Ill end up with.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> my only experience is with cherry browns. So not sure what Ill end up with.


Ahh okay.. Well there are a lot of options out there and if you like tactile switches and there are a bunch of different ones that will give you a great typing experience.. Check into Zealios (62/65g variant will be a nice substitute for browns) or Mod-M's.

Check Zealpc.net, Originitiveco.com, or /r/MechMarket for these. They are pretty much just a premium small batch style switch made from keyboard enthusiasts and are a pleasure to type on.

GL!


----------



## EpicOtis13

Just had my GMK Hydro come in and it is sick. I currently have it on my K70 RGB since I don't have a keyboard for it yet. I looks great next to my hyperfuse set.


----------



## Deeptek

^^^

Nice! Im saving my $$$ for GMK Penumbra


----------



## drazah

Acquired some things recently...


----------



## Dyaems

I dyed some XDA keycaps











Not perfect because it was a quick dip for experiment purposes haha


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ahh okay.. Well there are a lot of options out there and if you like tactile switches and there are a bunch of different ones that will give you a great typing experience.. Check into Zealios (62/65g variant will be a nice substitute for browns) or Mod-M's.
> 
> Check Zealpc.net, Originitiveco.com, or /r/MechMarket for these. They are pretty much just a premium small batch style switch made from keyboard enthusiasts and are a pleasure to type on.
> 
> GL!


Very cool, thanks for the input.... hmm does anyone know if there is any issue using a Phantom pcb/ Teensy controller with Linux?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I dyed some XDA keycaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect because it was a quick dip for experiment purposes haha


dear god all i can see is marshmallows ...... yum


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god all i can see is marshmallows ...... yum


----------



## mrpurplehawk

This arrived today, already not liking the key caps, they feel horribly cheap compared to the ones on my K70 RGB and Steelseries 6gv2. Time to spend more money


----------



## philhalo66

I just bought a fully functional Razer BlackWidow ultimate elite 2014 for 48 dollars, was it a wise decision or a poor one?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I just bought a fully functional Razer BlackWidow ultimate elite 2014 for 48 dollars, was it a wise decision or a poor one?


Meh its not that bad because I think you could just resell again for that amount. I have an old Blackwidow so it has genuine MX Cherry switches. If yours does too then someone may just buy it to harvest it and make a custom build or something. Thats my plan with mine, id like to desolder it and build a custom case.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Meh its not that bad because I think you could just resell again for that amount. I have an old Blackwidow so it has genuine MX Cherry switches. If yours does too then someone may just buy it to harvest it and make a custom build or something. Thats my plan with mine, id like to desolder it and build a custom case.


The plan is to use it. i got a junk membrane one now and i'ts not working too well.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> The plan is to use it. i got a junk membrane one now and i'ts not working too well.


Oh hell then definitely. My bad lol I thought you just bought it because of the deal. if you didn't have a mechanical before then for sure use it. What kind of switches are in it?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Oh hell then definitely. My bad lol I thought you just bought it because of the deal. if you didn't have a mechanical before then for sure use it. What kind of switches are in it?


looks to be cherry mx with razer's touch on them.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> looks to be cherry mx with razer's touch on them.


What color are they? do they make an audible click sound?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> What color are they? do they make an audible click sound?


Not sure yet, i bought it on ebay but from what i can find every ultimate 2014 has the green keys that have cherry mx written on them. The seller said it was clicky. The actual model number is rz03-00384600-R3U1


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Not sure yet, i bought it on ebay but from what i can find every ultimate 2014 has the green keys that have cherry mx written on them. The seller said it was clicky. The actual model number is rz03-00384600-R3U1


I have that exact model and yes they are in fact clicky.


----------



## drazah

Ahh alright. My blackwidow has genuine MX Blues in them. I used it for like 4 years but now I am completely over any clicky switch. Don't get me wrong, I love them to begin with. Clicky switches are synonymous with "mechanical keyboards" when first learning about them.


----------



## ajx

I am actually planning to get a custom DIY keyboard:

- Aluminium case (GH60/Pok3r like case)
- MX Vintage Black or Ergo Clear
- PCB BT (yes you didn't dream, wireless mechanical keyboard







)
- PBT Blank set
- Custom layout (pretty much similar HHKB layout like with dedicated clusters)

I still dont get it why most of 60% keyboards are not wireless yet, form factor and size would match perfectly to mobility
I like to use my HHKB/60% keyboard anywhere, on whatever device (tablet, laptop, computer)
Honestly, i am starting to get bored with HHKB, Topre is fantastic/HHKB layout/minimalist look...
But i still believe PFU cant sell such high price tag keyboard with a case like that, poor case, low quality, even Poker series keyboard cases are more solid and feel better


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I think what you want is an anne pro


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I am actually planning to get a custom DIY keyboard:
> 
> - Aluminium case (GH60/Pok3r like case)
> - MX Vintage Black or Ergo Clear
> - PCB BT (yes you didn't dream, wireless mechanical keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - PBT Blank set
> - Custom layout (pretty much similar HHKB layout like with dedicated clusters)
> 
> I still dont get it why most of 60% keyboards are not wireless yet, form factor and size would match perfectly to mobility
> I like to use my HHKB/60% keyboard anywhere, on whatever device (tablet, laptop, computer)
> Honestly, i am starting to get bored with HHKB, Topre is fantastic/HHKB layout/minimalist look...
> But i still believe PFU cant sell such high price tag keyboard with a case like that, poor case, low quality, even Poker series keyboard cases are more solid and feel better


Waiting for the RAMA metal HHKB case, Its probably a long way out but I think I may get one regardless of price.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Acquired some things recently...


Lookin good! I love the aesthetic of the HHKB but cant get on board with the build quality. I had a 55g swap and couldn't stand it on the plastic plate so sold it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Very cool, thanks for the input.... hmm does anyone know if there is any issue using a Phantom pcb/ Teensy controller with Linux?


I am not sure about this! I use it for Windows and that's it.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Lookin good! I love the aesthetic of the HHKB but cant get on board with the build quality. I had a 55g swap and couldn't stand it on the plastic plate so sold it.
> I am not sure about this! I use it for Windows and that's it.


Objectively, the quality of the HHKB case does not have the material quality like others that use metal plates or metal cases but I personally prefer the HHKB as a whole compared to other Topre boards. I actually prefer the all plastic case & non-seperate plate build of the HHKB (majority dont). I just like the sound so much more, other Topre boards on metal plates or of bigger design sounds like they resonate more and have more reverb. All plastic is definitely cheaper, and the case lines aren't perfect but those things matter very little to me personally. To each their own!


----------



## ajx

Honestly if Novatouch had similar form factor and size, i would choose Novatouch instead, metal plate makes difference in good way
I want alu case and metal plate, HHKB doesnt provide it unless community makes one
Pretty sad considering HHKB is one of oldest keyboard on the market, no sign of improvements since years (oh i forgot BT version but this is a friking ugly battery bump)


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Honestly if Novatouch had similar form factor and size, i would choose Novatouch instead, metal plate makes difference in good way
> I want alu case and metal plate, HHKB doesnt provide it unless community makes one
> Pretty sad considering HHKB is one of oldest keyboard on the market, no sign of improvements since years (oh i forgot BT version but this is a friking ugly battery bump)


Originativeco.com has a GB for Novatouch + Alu case for $375 atm.

Edit: Well they did.. Looks like its over now


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Originativeco.com has a GB for Novatouch + Alu case for $375 atm.
> 
> Edit: Well they did.. Looks like its over now


In my country, price for Novatouch ended down under 100 eur (ISO, nah it isnt for me anymore lol)
In fact most of EU country ended it down around 100 due to the end of NT life production
Novatouch is real piece of art, once you fully silence modded it + replacing stock ugly ABS keycaps (they are horrible)


----------



## drazah

Some pics of the current status of my HHKB. I plan on re-doing the backplate soon with a less glossy/shiny gold.

DOOM Cap 'T10' is the Red/Gold Dust artisan and the others are JPecina 'Contaminated Green' artisan blanks.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the current status of my HHKB. I plan on re-doing the backplate soon with a less glossy/shiny gold.
> 
> DOOM Cap 'T10' is the Red/Gold Dust artisan and the others are JPecina 'Contaminated Green' artisan blanks.


Looks beautiful man, did you paint the HHKB Pro 2 symbol on the keyboard gold?


----------



## ajx

Beautiful combo









G900 + HHKB

What do you think about G900?
I am planning to get it and replacing my G502, dunno if it would fit to my hand grip (mostly palm but the upper palm doesnt hit the mouse bombshell)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Beautiful combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G900 + HHKB
> 
> What do you think about G900?
> I am planning to get it and replacing my G502, dunno if it would fit to my hand grip (mostly palm but the upper palm doesnt hit the mouse bombshell)


having both, I like my g900, best wireless mouse I've used, I use it wireless all the time, the freedom is great.

The price is kinda... out of this world, but worth it imo.


----------



## ajx

I could get it for less than 60 eur (Amazon.co.uk special offer)








Usually Amazon makes special offer time to time, around 75/90 eur which is reasonable price for such high premium mouse


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Looks beautiful man, did you paint the HHKB Pro 2 symbol on the keyboard gold?


It is actually an aftermarket metallic gold stickers from a group buy from r/MechMarket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Beautiful combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G900 + HHKB
> 
> What do you think about G900?
> I am planning to get it and replacing my G502, dunno if it would fit to my hand grip (mostly palm but the upper palm doesnt hit the mouse bombshell)


I actually like the G900 a lot more then I initially thought I would. I used a Zowie EC2-A before it and I never thought I would like an ambi-shaped mouse but the G900 just fits my hand/grip so much better. I have pretty lanky fingers (19.5cm size) and I have a hybrid claw/palm. I absolutely love that its wireless and I can keep the dongle in my HHKB at all times, makes it easy to bring my keyboard/mouse to and from work everyday.

I also got my G900 really cheap during black friday, I paid like half price and it has definitely been worth it.


----------



## ajx

Oh god, need that mouse








(although my G502 was almost perfect to me, except wired







)
We almost share same kind of peripheral device combo








I am sold to HHKB (layout, Topre feeling) and Logitech mice (free scroll wheel, fantastic sensor from G series)


----------



## drazah

My initial thoughts on both the HHKB and G900 are vastly different than how I view them today, but I am to blame for this.

A year ago, my mindset on keyboards and mice were that they are just a consumable and not much thought needs to be put into them. I had a keyboard that was okay, and I had a mouse that was okay and never did I think about them more.

I then discovered the mechanical keyboard community and all that changed, I soon started to change my priorities and notice the things that actually do matter in a keyboard/mouse. I started to judge items on how they would specifically affect me and how I would use them rather than how flashy it was or what mainstream company made it. I learned a lot, and I treat my keyboard and mouse much more like an interface now rather than a consumable. The HHKB and G900 both fit my purpose perfectly.

I travel to and from work everyday with them, having a wireless mouse and a keyboard with detachable cable makes a world of difference. I can just leave a cable at work and at home, plus I can just leave the G900 dongle plugged into my HHKB at all times without forgetting it. The layout and size of the HHKB are also perfect for me, I am a very minimalistic person and like smaller keyboards. The HHKB fits that bill perfectly. Plus, I also realized that I dislike all MX switches and Topre is by far my favorite, I wanted a keyboard with a very specific sound and the HHKB was the only one that could do it for me.

Now this may not be the same for the next person. To me, the HHKB is the best keyboard but to someone else its just an over-priced membrane, but I all too often see "new" people base their purchasing decisions on the objective data, or specs of a keyboard/mouse when In reality the more subjective things and how one is going to personally apply them, is what should matter the most.


----------



## ajx

I went to mechanical keyboard world there were 6/7 years go, i fell in love when first Poker X came out, price was so damn tempting (~75 usd including ship)
I was tempted to buy HHKB yet, unfortunately i wasnt being capable to hit credit card code








I ve bought almost all poker/pure series, 60% was perfect form factor to me,
Like you, i got bored of MX Cherry, especially MX-Red which was my favorite MX switch before discovering the power of Topre
Once you tried Topre, you never go back








If you want another kind of HHKb experience, you might try premium aluminium case keyboard
I had chance to try Kmac for few seconds, definetely as quiet as type-s if not quieter though
You can feel how case is rock solid and pretty sturdy, feeling is nice as well, definitely something way above maintstream keyboard (Ducky, Leopold, Varmilo)...
HHKB/Topre on pretty near on the roof of commercial keyboards but if you can make yourself a DIY kit keyboard, you may try these custom keyboards
As i would plan to do, custom keyboards are my next target
I always had a performing mouse since decade but my G502 was the very first one which i realized how god, sensor is!
Fantastic tracking, and i always preferred Logitech mice shape to any other, they are built for being nice on hands
I dont know why but there are no way i leave Logitech mice (i tried Mionix, Zowie, both inferior to Logitech, in my eyes)


----------



## drazah

I totally agree with you AJX,

_Currently_, the HHKB does it all for me, I definitely want to try other Topre boards but I honestly don't even want to replace my HHKB with anything because I am enjoying it that much. I do not plan on buying any other keyboard this year BUT I can guarantee if RAMA releases his metal HHKB case or if another full metal HHKB case is sold I will buy it almost regardless of price. I like my HHKB so much that I want to have all options for it so If the time comes I can truly compare it in all permutations to other keyboards and be able to pin point the exact thing that is making it feel that way.

Because keyboards are so subjective, I need to attempt these things first hand to really know how they feel rather than taking someone elses word for it, I have some custom plans myself and ideas of something I want to make for my HHKB and see how that will affect things. I am definitely still in the learning phase with Topre, but I have definitely made up my mind that I want that Topre board to be an HHKB and nothing else.


----------



## pez

I honestly miss the hell out of my HHKB for a daily KB for my main rig. It's in the drawer right now as I was never truly able to get it functioning correctly







. Maybe I'll have to pull it back out to try. Though, I love the fact that the HHKB looks extremely dwarfed in the midst of the x34 and QcK+ on my desk







.


----------



## philhalo66

Got my blackwidow ultimate today, nowhere near as loud as people were telling me. but going from chicklet style to this is taking much longer to get used to







It is super clicky though no tactile bump so i really don't know what switches it has.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

On the bright side, once you get used to one mechanical keyboard, you can pretty much use any


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> On the bright side, once you get used to one mechanical keyboard, you can pretty much use any


its the fact the keys are noticeably smaller than they were on the deathstalker is whats throwing me off, I've used mechanical keyboards before but it's been like 20 years since i touched one and i love the way this one feels. A side bonus is my typos have drastically dropped im guessing bad typing habits were the cause.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> It is super clicky though no tactile bump so i really don't know what switches it has.


They're Razer green switches, which are Cherry MX Blue clones. they're made by either Kailh or Greentech. Not the best MX style switches out there but I've heard they're atleast better than the not so great switches Kailh and Greentech usually make.

They should have a tactical bump though, it can be quite subtle, but its there. Just press it slowly, you'll feel it.


----------



## madweazl

I've had an Anansi for a couple years that I've absolutely hated. While I was at the store the other day, I noticed the Blackwidow Chroma was on sale and decided to give it a shot. I was pleasant surprise at how much different it was. This is my first mechanical and I'm sure there are better out there but I'm quite happy. Now I just need to replace the Naga Epic that I dislike as well LOL.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're Razer green switches, which are Cherry MX Blue clones. they're made by either Kailh or Greentech. Not the best MX style switches out there but I've heard they're atleast better than the not so great switches Kailh and Greentech usually make.
> 
> They should have a tactical bump though, it can be quite subtle, but its there. Just press it slowly, you'll feel it.


your right, it's very subtle but it's there.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Just installed o rings on my keyboard and I'm not sure how I feel about them yet. it made typing a little quieter so that you only hear the click of each switch but the switches are just loud.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Just installed o rings on my keyboard and I'm not sure how I feel about them yet. it made typing a little quieter so that you only hear the click of each switch but the switches are just loud.


my understanding of the o ring is just to dampen the sound of keycap bottoming out is all. The switch of course will still make the same amount of sound.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> my understanding of the o ring is just to dampen the sound of keycap bottoming out is all. The switch of course will still make the same amount of sound.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know that, and it surely did make it quieter.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Just installed o rings on my keyboard and I'm not sure how I feel about them yet. it made typing a little quieter so that you only hear the click of each switch but the switches are just loud.


I don't believe O rings are best used on clicky switches at all.
They're usually used on switches where you bottom out easily and where the noise comes purely from that, especially MX reds, blacks and sometimes MX browns.

My Ducky YOTG's RGB MX browns have naturally dampened switch housings due to a different material (Much MUCH quieter than the non RGB MX Brown switches) so I don't need O rings at all on these.

What's really odd is that the RGB MX blues on my Shine 6 also are dampened when bottoming out, while (Even with the EXACT Same keycap used) the RGB MX blues on the iKBC F108 are much louder and far harsher when bottoming out.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I don't believe O rings are best used on clicky switches at all.
> They're usually used on switches where you bottom out easily and where the noise comes purely from that, especially MX reds, blacks and sometimes MX browns.
> 
> My Ducky YOTG's RGB MX browns have naturally dampened switch housings due to a different material (Much MUCH quieter than the non RGB MX Brown switches) so I don't need O rings at all on these.
> 
> What's really odd is that the RGB MX blues on my Shine 6 also are dampened when bottoming out, while (Even with the EXACT Same keycap used) the RGB MX blues on the iKBC F108 are much louder and far harsher when bottoming out.


I actually enjoy the sound of just the switches and no bottoming out. For me its satisfying.


----------



## drazah

So I am painting the backplate of my HHKB tonight, busted out a MF68 with Gateron Reds and wow does this feel different. Feels way lighter, extremely cheap, lots of rattle and plastic-y clacking going on. I need to hurry fast and get back to my HHKB


----------



## HPE1000

its lit fam



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> So I am painting the backplate of my HHKB tonight, busted out a MF68 with Gateron Reds and wow does this feel different. Feels way lighter, extremely cheap, lots of rattle and plastic-y clacking going on. I need to hurry fast and get back to my HHKB


What type of paint are you using?


----------



## VSG

Mixing in some ergonomic keyboards among all the gaming keyboards:


----------



## OrangeRaptor

A rare look at my cheap setup.


Never noticed how crap my phone camera is in low light.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> its lit fam
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> So I am painting the backplate of my HHKB tonight, busted out a MF68 with Gateron Reds and wow does this feel different. Feels way lighter, extremely cheap, lots of rattle and plastic-y clacking going on. I need to hurry fast and get back to my HHKB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of paint are you using?
Click to expand...

Damn that's pretty!

heres mine , ditched my old cooler master trigger...


and the reason i got it... to match my other peripherals.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey guys...so, uh...cheapest mech board that isn't absolute garbage and compatible with Cherry caps?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Hey guys...so, uh...cheapest mech board that isn't absolute garbage and compatible with Cherry caps?


Monoprice Select series with Gateron Blue or Red switches. Currently at $40/50 respectively but go down to $30 at times.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Acquired some things recently...


Where did you get the keys? Is there custom keys for all keys not just for the wasd?

I wish there were more readily avail alps keycaps for my:


----------



## TK421

Anyone know what kind of o-ring I can use on this switch? The Travel is way too deep for my liking and my old o-ring from cherry keyboard is too small.


----------



## ajx

Tuned ergo clear, i am definetely lovin it
It feels better than Topre, subjective though
For Topre owners, try tuned ergo clear, it worth a shot


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Tuned ergo clear, i am definetely lovin it
> It feels better than Topre, subjective though
> For Topre owners, try tuned ergo clear, it worth a shot


Haven't tried ergo-clears yet but the only MX switch that I tried that I didn't dislike where the Zealios. They felt extremely crisp and not cheap like most of the tactile switches Ive tried. Always heard comparable things between the ergo-clears and Zealios, I would love to try true ergo-clears.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know what kind of o-ring I can use on this switch? The Travel is way too deep for my liking and my old o-ring from cherry keyboard is too small.


You could try using dental bands, they stretch so should fit no matter the size of your keycap stems.


----------



## Deeptek

I used to be a cherry fanboy but now I pretty much only use Gateron. Gateron built the Zeal switches. If you want a good MX switch try them. I like tactile but heavy linears is where my heart is.

I have some lubed, stickered and 65g spring swap gat blacks and they are the most quality feel I have used in an MX switch.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You could try using dental bands, they stretch so should fit no matter the size of your keycap stems.


Problem with the o-ring is that they're too small to hit the switch cover and therefore fail to reduce travel, not that they're too small to fit the keycap stem.

Are dental bands thick enough to sufficiently hit the upper portion of switch cover and reduce travel?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Problem with the o-ring is that they're too small to hit the switch cover and therefore fail to reduce travel, not that they're too small to fit the keycap stem.
> 
> Are dental bands thick enough to sufficiently hit the upper portion of switch cover and reduce travel?


I am not sure about that square stem setup but typical MX style switches work well with 40A-L or 40A-R O-Rings. Those are the 2 typical orings used for genuine MX switches.

IIRC, 40A-L are the harder .2mm Orings while the 40A-R are a softer .4mm O-ring. These are also thicker than a typical dental-band.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Are dental bands thick enough to sufficiently hit the upper portion of switch cover and reduce travel?


No idea tbh, maybe if you stack them on top of each other. Its one of the downside of using a more unusual switch, you'll have to try it to find out.

Just go down to your local pharmacy/dentist/orthodontic-clinic and get the thickest dental bands they have, they're pretty cheap.


----------



## HPE1000

On the plus, today I realized I don't own a single keyboard I would ever want to get rid of. Downside is I have 17 keyboards and 2 numberpads. I am out of space at this point...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On the plus, today I realized I don't own a single keyboard I would ever want to get rid of. Downside is I have 17 keyboards and 2 numberpads. I am out of space at this point...


Time to invest in a storage unit







.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On the plus, today I realized I don't own a single keyboard I would ever want to get rid of. Downside is I have 17 keyboards and 2 numberpads. I am out of space at this point...


Maybe you can convert a closet with a shoe hanger to slide in keyboards or something of that design..


----------



## pez

That's actually kinda brilliant, lol.


----------



## drazah

I have no experience with a shoe hanger to store my keyboards but I do hang my keyboards on the wall in my office. I use these picture frame wall hooks I had, and every keyboard mounts perfectly on them with the feet out. They kind of just hook right on and hang very firmly. Easy to work with also because I can just take it right off the wall and place it right back on with ease.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I have no experience with a shoe hanger to store my keyboards but I do hang my keyboards on the wall in my office. I use these picture frame wall hooks I had, and every keyboard mounts perfectly on them with the feet out. They kind of just hook right on and hang very firmly. Easy to work with also because I can just take it right off the wall and place it right back on with ease.


Well that works to and may be fun art.

The shoe concept might take buying material and just have a friend that can sew make them for you that would require something beefed up in order to hold the weight.


----------



## philhalo66

What is a good mechanical KB that has back lighting for no more than 100 dollars? The E key is giving me alot of trouble on this razer one and i want to get a good one.

also what kind of switch should i replace the E, I and M key on this razer with? they're the razer green ones and those are impossible to find online.


----------



## HPE1000

tbh I built shelves in my closet a few months ago, the first 2 rows are full. I didn't want the bottom shelf to be only for keyboards, but that is really the only other option.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It would be nice to store them vertically in perhaps some soft sleeves, but then I would have to worry about them tipping over or something, and getting sleeves for each one would probably cost a fortune. This is why full size keyboards are horrible, they just take up so much space.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> What is a good mechanical KB that has back lighting for no more than 100 dollars? The E key is giving me alot of trouble on this razer one and i want to get a good one.
> 
> also what kind of switch should i replace the E, I and M key on this razer with? they're the razer green ones and those are impossible to find online.


If you want a good quality readily available one. I'd say Cooler Master Quickfire/Masterkeys keyboards.

What exactly is the issue with your switches? Occasional double/triple inputs? Occasional failure to register?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If you want a good quality readily available one. I'd say Cooler Master Quickfire/Masterkeys keyboards.
> 
> What exactly is the issue with your switches? Occasional double/triple inputs? Occasional failure to register?


The E key feels off for lack of a better term rubbery feeling like it's gummed up inside, and it has lost it's click it works perfectly otherwise. But i noticed when i put some isopropyl alcohol in the switch the click comes back for 15-20 minutes then it goes quiet again and it's really bothering me.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> The E key feels off for lack of a better term rubbery feeling like it's gummed up inside, and it has lost it's click it works perfectly otherwise. But i noticed when i put some isopropyl alcohol in the switch the click comes back for 15-20 minutes then it goes quiet again and it's really bothering me.


Open it up and and have a look around, my guess is that the extra slider that makes the "click" is getting stuck somehow. There might be some impurities inside the switch that you'll need to properly flush out.

You can easily open them with a couple fine screwdrivers or tweezers, just google "how top open a cherry mx switch". You can compare the internals to a MX blue switch as they're probably very similar.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> The E key feels off for lack of a better term rubbery feeling like it's gummed up inside, and it has lost it's click it works perfectly otherwise. But i noticed when i put some isopropyl alcohol in the switch the click comes back for 15-20 minutes then it goes quiet again and it's really bothering me.


Do you have a soldering iron?

You probably aren't going to be able to open them up without desoldering since they are plate mounted.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do you have a soldering iron?
> 
> You probably aren't going to be able to open them up without desoldering since they are plate mounted.


Its perfectly doable to open plate mounted MX switches without removing them. No need for desoldering.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its perfectly doable to open plate mounted MX switches without removing them. No need for desoldering.


I remember trying and it ended up screwing up the top housing badly, like I lost 1-2 legs on the top half of the switch. If the plate doesn't have notches it isn't going to be easy at all.

What keyboard have you done it on before?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I remember trying and it ended up screwing up the top housing badly, like I lost 1-2 legs on the top half of the switch. If the plate doesn't have notches it isn't going to be easy at all.
> 
> What keyboard have you done it on before?


Errr, right, its not exactly without risk. And now that I think about it, there a no real replacements for those Razer switch other than some sketchy Chinese ones...

So you're right, desodering is probably the way to go. My bad.


----------



## philhalo66

The green LED stops the top from being removed, I dont have a soldering iron that not junk, i'd rather just buy a new keyboard and not risk destroying this one.


----------



## HPE1000

Phil, assuming you do have a soldering iron. What I would probably do is take the keys that are problematic, desolder the print screen, scroll lock, and pause key, take those switches and move them to the problematic switches, then maybe just put some cherry mx blues on the print screen, scroll lock, pause keys. What board is this exactly? If it isn't an RGB, that could probably work well.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Phil, assuming you do have a soldering iron. What I would probably do is take the keys that are problematic, desolder the print screen, scroll lock, and pause key, take those switches and move them to the problematic switches, then maybe just put some cherry mx blues on the print screen, scroll lock, pause keys. What board is this exactly? If it isn't an RGB, that could probably work well.


the only soldering iron i have is a 5 dollar pos from ebay. i don't trust it on something like this, It is a razer blackwidow ultimate 2014 it uses the garbage razer/killah switches. I honestly don't trust my soldering skills enough to not kill this plus i found this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAA2P52U4880 it says it's new so for 69.99 that's worth it.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> the only soldering iron i have is a 5 dollar pos from ebay. i don't trust it on something like this, It is a razer blackwidow ultimate 2014 it uses the garbage razer/killah switches. I honestly don't trust my soldering skills enough to not kill this plus i found this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAA2P52U4880 it says it's new so for 69.99 that's worth it.


If it doesnt work correctly why would it matter? there wouldnt be much to ruin. My first time soldering I used a cheap iron that was included in some pos kit and it did a pretty good job.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> If it doesnt work correctly why would it matter? there wouldnt be much to ruin. My first time soldering I used a cheap iron that was included in some pos kit and it did a pretty good job.


it does work it never not works it just gummy feeling and doesn't click. I don't want to risk breaking it completely.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> the only soldering iron i have is a 5 dollar pos from ebay. i don't trust it on something like this, It is a razer blackwidow ultimate 2014 it uses the garbage razer/killah switches. I honestly don't trust my soldering skills enough to not kill this plus i found this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAA2P52U4880 it says it's new so for 69.99 that's worth it.


If you want to take another try with razer, go ahead, but i'd wait and see what other keyboard recommendations others might have. I'm terrible with giving advice for keyboards, I don't really look into retail keyboards too much so I can't comfortably recommend anything.

I could always try to fix it if you want, but it probably wouldn't be worth it after shipping both ways and then if more switches start messing up later.

I know I wouldn't buy the same board again though, but it's up to you.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If you want to take another try with razer, go ahead, but i'd wait and see what other keyboard recommendations others might have. I'm terrible with giving advice for keyboards, I don't really look into retail keyboards too much so I can't comfortably recommend anything.
> 
> I could always try to fix it if you want, but it probably wouldn't be worth it after shipping both ways and then if more switches start messing up later.
> 
> I know I wouldn't buy the same board again though, but it's up to you.


I don't get paid till Friday so i got a few days to think it over. that's more of a "well if everyone suggests crap i can fall back to" type of deal.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> tbh I built shelves in my closet a few months ago, the first 2 rows are full. I didn't want the bottom shelf to be only for keyboards, but that is really the only other option.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to store them vertically in perhaps some soft sleeves, but then I would have to worry about them tipping over or something, and getting sleeves for each one would probably cost a fortune. This is why full size keyboards are horrible, they just take up so much space.


Okay, maybe you should just stop now. Or at least take up a different hobby, one which won't cost so much...


----------



## Alxz

Tried the Novatouch caps LED mod and it actually works pretty good btw (old news thou). Now im starting to feel the urge for a metal/wood housing for this KB, i ended up loving it more than i thought.


----------



## philhalo66

What does everyone think of this Keyboard? link


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Okay, maybe you should just stop now. Or at least take up a different hobby, one which won't cost so much...


Then ill end up with 400 dollar knives or 800 dollar headphones lol. I've been collecting keyboards for like 4 years now so it's not too bad. I've only gotten a few in the past year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Tried the Novatouch caps LED mod and it actually works pretty good btw (old news thou). Now im starting to feel the urge for a metal/wood housing for this KB, i ended up loving it more than i thought.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm you just missed a groupbuy for an aluminum case for the novatouch, not sure if you ever saw it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> What does everyone think of this Keyboard? link


The non standard bottom row is a bit of a downside. Am I right in assuming you want to stay with clicky switches like mx blue? Are you okay with a tenkeyless (or smaller) or do you want a full size, and do you have a preference for backlight color?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then ill end up with 400 dollar knives or 800 dollar headphones lol. I've been collecting keyboards for like 4 years now so it's not too bad. I've only gotten a few in the past year.
> Hmm you just missed a groupbuy for an aluminum case for the novatouch, not sure if you ever saw it.
> The non standard bottom row is a bit of a downside. Am I right in assuming you want to stay with clicky switches like mx blue? Are you okay with a tenkeyless (or smaller) or do you want a full size, and do you have a preference for backlight color?


Is it not standard? It looks the same as my current one o.o Yeah i really want the clicky Blue switches, I definitely want full size the numpad is used for quite a few games i play. Not really i'd prefer green or red but anything but white is fine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Is it not standard? It looks the same as my current one o.o Yeah i really want the clicky Blue switches, I definitely want full size the numpad is used for quite a few games i play. Not really i'd prefer green or red but anything but white is fine.


Windows and function keys are of a sizing of 1 (instead of 1.5) so not what most would consider as "standard". A "standard" bottom row that would work with most of the aftermarket keycaps sets would be like how WASD and Ducky do their bottom rows.

That keyboard looks like it has the "gamer spacing" which was designed with larger CTRL and ALT keys, as well as a wider space bar in order to make those keys easier to use (I think - I can't remember if gamer keyset has the wider or narrower space bar)... While reducing the size of certain keys you really don't want to hit in the middle of a firefight (Win key, Function key).


----------



## Punter

Love the title of this thread: "saving money is boring".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> tbh I built shelves in my closet a few months ago, the first 2 rows are full. I didn't want the bottom shelf to be only for keyboards, but that is really the only other option.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to store them vertically in perhaps some soft sleeves, but then I would have to worry about them tipping over or something, and getting sleeves for each one would probably cost a fortune. This is why full size keyboards are horrible, they just take up so much space.


I love that you store them like this. I usually only keep a couple backups and get rid of the rest.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I have no experience with a shoe hanger to store my keyboards but I do hang my keyboards on the wall in my office. I use these picture frame wall hooks I had, and every keyboard mounts perfectly on them with the feet out. They kind of just hook right on and hang very firmly. Easy to work with also because I can just take it right off the wall and place it right back on with ease.


Pics of said wall? That's a pretty awesome idea and I'm still trying to decide how to do wall deco in my office.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then ill end up with 400 dollar knives or 800 dollar headphones lol. I've been collecting keyboards for like 4 years now so it's not too bad. I've only gotten a few in the past year.
> Hmm you just missed a groupbuy for an aluminum case for the novatouch, not sure if you ever saw it.
> The non standard bottom row is a bit of a downside. Am I right in assuming you want to stay with clicky switches like mx blue? Are you okay with a tenkeyless (or smaller) or do you want a full size, and do you have a preference for backlight color?


Yeah, if PC building and audio didn't come first, knives would be my next big thing. Massdrop tempts me so much







.


----------



## Fanu

hi, I'm looking for a wireless mechanical numeric keypad

this would be perfect:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Va22m-digital-key-mechanical-keyboard-pad-keyboarded-hot-PAD/32769138413.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10501_10000074_10503_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_10000067_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121-10503_10501,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_4,single_sort_1_default&btsid=940f000a-1e73-4491-9296-88422a9ffd49

if it was wireless

if there is no decent wireless solution (at a reasonable price - up to 50-60€) I will get a decent mechanical one (preferably from EU shops)

anyone know of decent mech numeric keypads?

backlight is not necessary, switch doesnt matter as much (would prefer cherry mx blue, but not an issue)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Pics of said wall? That's a pretty awesome idea and I'm still trying to decide how to do wall deco in my office.


If i remember Ill post a pic of the wall and how I have them hanging. I wanted them to be on display but I didn't want shelving or other things on my office walls, I like the minimalstic look of them just floating on the wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> hi, I'm looking for a wireless mechanical numeric keypad
> 
> this would be perfect:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Va22m-digital-key-mechanical-keyboard-pad-keyboarded-hot-PAD/32769138413.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10501_10000074_10503_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_10000067_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121-10503_10501,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_4,single_sort_1_default&btsid=940f000a-1e73-4491-9296-88422a9ffd49
> 
> if it was wireless
> 
> if there is no decent wireless solution (at a reasonable price - up to 50-60€) I will get a decent mechanical one (preferably from EU shops)
> 
> anyone know of decent mech numeric keypads?
> 
> backlight is not necessary, switch doesnt matter as much (would prefer cherry mx blue, but not an issue)


It would be best to link sites that you can buy from.

Amazon has tons of wireless numpads available (granted they arent mechanical switches). I have seen a bunch of _mechanical_ numpads but don't think I have seen a wireless one yet personally, so that may be a tough thing to find unless you make something yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> hi, I'm looking for a wireless mechanical numeric keypad
> 
> this would be perfect:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Va22m-digital-key-mechanical-keyboard-pad-keyboarded-hot-PAD/32769138413.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10501_10000074_10503_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_10000067_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121-10503_10501,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_4,single_sort_1_default&btsid=940f000a-1e73-4491-9296-88422a9ffd49
> 
> if it was wireless
> 
> if there is no decent wireless solution (at a reasonable price - up to 50-60€) I will get a decent mechanical one (preferably from EU shops)
> 
> anyone know of decent mech numeric keypads?
> 
> backlight is not necessary, switch doesnt matter as much (would prefer cherry mx blue, but not an issue)


I'm not sure about wireless ones, but I did get a leopold fc210 a few weeks ago. It is really nice because it has esc, tab, equals, and backspace above the numbers, which I find pretty useful. Only problem is the older batches of this numpad output number row scancodes instead of numberpad codes. This is a newer batch one though.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> It would be best to link sites that you can buy from.
> 
> Amazon has tons of wireless numpads available (granted they arent mechanical switches). I have seen a bunch of _mechanical_ numpads but don't think I have seen a wireless one yet personally, so that may be a tough thing to find unless you make something yourself.


ended up buying this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6NPXUR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I think its the best deal and I always wondered how gateron switches felt in comparison with cherry


----------



## CSCoder4ever

ymmv but imo gaterons > cherries


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> ymmv but imo gaterons > cherries


I can understand that. I think the reason why I prefer Cherries over anything else has a lot to do with nostalgia. You can find cherries in a few of my computers from the early 1980s. Those are what I learned to type on and what I continue to use. I have Blacks, Reds, Blues, and Browns I can switch between at a moments notice.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I can understand that. I think the reason why I prefer Cherries over anything else has a lot to do with nostalgia. You can find cherries in a few of my computers from the early 1980s. Those are what I learned to type on and what I continue to use. I have Blacks, Reds, Blues, and Browns I can switch between at a moments notice.


Right on. Most will say that they prefer Gateron because they are noticeably smoother and I would agree, they are smoother. But like you said, Cherry is the OG, and I really don't mind the scratchiness to some of their keys. I prefer a scratchy light linear, but I don't like scratchy heavy linear switches. For my likings, anything that is like 60g+ needs to be as smooth as possible, but anything lighter or on the extremely light side tend to feel nicer (to me) when there is that little bit of scratchiness


----------



## RockeyDA

most of these arrant mechanical (buckling spring) but as far as personal investment goes this is about 20$ forth of keyboards and there my favorites.
the gutted one im trying to modifi but i think i blew out the controller chip. the keyboard im modifying is from a dead ibm 5155 that i have converted to a modern gaming rig short 1 powersupply and face mount keybord. i think im going to try and use a controller from a ps/2 keaybord and painfully solder the traces for every key in a jumble of to many wires to a membrane keybord. im gonna be going ham on the diod test for this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting looking review of the ErgoDox EZ: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ErgoDox_EZ/Shine/


----------



## Echoa

I've recently joined the ranks of having a mechanical keyboard. I went with the Azio Mk Retro because I couldn't resist the style if I tried lol don't have a pic of it on my phone but here it is. It has Kailh Blue Switches


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

What is the best method for cleaning the keycaps on a Corsair K95 RGB?

Just soap and warm water and kinda gently wash them and let them dry?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> I've recently joined the ranks of having a mechanical keyboard. I went with the Azio Mk Retro because I couldn't resist the style if I tried lol don't have a pic of it on my phone but here it is. *It has Kailh Blue Switches*


Don't be so sure till you have taken off a keycap and confirmed that yourself.If you find yourself staring at a light green switch instead, it's from a mostly unknown company called OARMY.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> What is the best method for cleaning the keycaps on a Corsair K95 RGB?
> 
> Just soap and warm water and kinda gently wash them and let them dry?


Yes, and I recommend getting a wire keycap puller since the included one can, and did to mine, scratch some of the keycap sides.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't be so sure till you have taken off a keycap and confirmed that yourself.If you find yourself staring at a light green switch instead, it's from a mostly unknown company called OARMY.
> Yes, and I recommend getting a wire keycap puller since the included one can, and did to mine, scratch some of the keycap sides.


They're dark green and unbranded, Azio didn't state what they are but a couple reviews stated then as Kailh blues. I've been enjoying it so far except getting use to the close keys so as to not fat finger all the time.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> They're dark green and unbranded, Azio didn't state what they are but a couple reviews stated then as Kailh blues. I've been enjoying it so far except getting use to the close keys so as to not fat finger all the time.


You need to disassemble the keyboard to see the branding on the OARMY switches, whereas Kailh puts them up on the front and the stem is blue in color. Either way, as long as it works for you


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You need to disassemble the keyboard to see the branding on the OARMY switches, whereas Kailh puts them up on the front. Either way, as long as it works for you


It definitely does work, the retro type writer styling was instant love for me lol


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> It definitely does work, the retro type writer styling was instant love for me lol


Do you find it comfortable? I have one here for review, and I am not a fan of them as far as actual function goes. It doesn't help either than Nanoxia has basically borrowed the idea and is using the same design on their keyboards at a lower price in some regions.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you find it comfortable? I have one here for review, and I am not a fan of them as far as actual function goes. It doesn't help either than Nanoxia has basically borrowed the idea and is using the same design on their keyboards at a lower price in some regions.


Only part I don't like is it's a bit tall but it's not too bad. Otherwise yea I really enjoy it.

Edit: id say if you have either real small or real big/fat hands this is one to avoid. Big hands will have trouble with the close keys and small will have issues with the height.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Only part I don't like is it's a bit tall but it's not too bad. Otherwise yea I really enjoy it.
> 
> Edit: id say if you have either real small or real big/fat hands this is one to avoid. Big hands will have trouble with the close keys and small will have issues with the height.


Thanks for sharing your perspective


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't be so sure till you have taken off a keycap and confirmed that yourself.If you find yourself staring at a light green switch instead, it's from a mostly unknown company called OARMY..


This is correct. It says Kailh, but I just opened mine up to customize it and they are some OARMY switches. I couldn't even tell if it read OARMY or DARMY.







I just got it for aesthetic purposes anyway.

EDIT: I should add anyone trying to take apart this board. It is a real pain. There are very tight tabs all around the rim that require you to severely bend the front panel the outer chrome trim to the point where it might completely snap on you. So be very careful. Also, there are no screws under the feet rubber or the manufacturer sticker on the bottom side. No need to peel either.

Anyway, here's how my Azio MK turned out.



















The switches










Detachable cable mod


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> This is correct. It says Kailh, but I just opened mine up to customize it and they are some OARMY switches. I couldn't even tell if it read OARMY or DARMY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it for aesthetic purposes anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I should add anyone trying to take apart this board. It is a real pain. There are very tight tabs all around the rim that require you to severely bend the front panel the outer chrome trim to the point where it might completely snap on you. So be very careful. Also, there are no screws under the feet rubber or the manufacturer sticker on the bottom side. No need to peel either.
> 
> Anyway, here's how my Azio MK turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detachable cable mod


Guess that confirms it then







and very nice I like the look alot.

Now I'm a bit new to Mech Keyboards, in the future would it be possible to replace the switches with Cherry or Kailh as they wear out? I like the look too much.


----------



## Sedici

I'm curious about that myself. The points look to be similar to Cherry switches and I'd love to switch out someday. It is a pretty board, but the ergonomics could be better.


----------



## philhalo66

I have a question. I flooded a sticky switch with 91% isopropyl alcohol and it was working really well for a good 15-20 minutes but now the key doesn't work 3/4 times i hit it. Did i kill the switch or will it live after it drys out a little more?

*Edit* It seems to be working much much better after mashing it for a while.


----------



## Falkentyne

This is very common after a switch is wet. Happens with Deoxit D5 also, when cleaning mouse microswitches. Switch starts working fine after it dries out (usually in a day).


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is very common after a switch is wet. Happens with Deoxit D5 also, when cleaning mouse microswitches. Switch starts working fine after it dries out (usually in a day).


You're right, it's working perfectly right now.


----------



## Iceman2733

Any body here have a Leopold FC660M?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eTheBlack

Got my WASD V2 105-key ISO Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown switches


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Any body here have a Leopold FC660M?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep, a FC660M happens to be the newest board in my collection, mine has Cherry blacks. I really like it TBH, it has very solid feel, the board has enough weight to hold to the desk well without being overly heavy, all the switches work perfectly, & all the switches have a very uniform feel. QC seems to be top notch as I haven't encountered any issues with it in about a month of using it as my daily driver. For the price it is a very very solid mech KB. If you got some questions about it just reply to this post, I'll try to answer them the best I can.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my WASD V2 105-key ISO Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown switches


Nice no nonsense board there







I personally would've went for a different switch but like they say, "different strokes for different folks!"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> This is correct. It says Kailh, but I just opened mine up to customize it and they are some OARMY switches. I couldn't even tell if it read OARMY or DARMY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it for aesthetic purposes anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I should add anyone trying to take apart this board. It is a real pain. There are very tight tabs all around the rim that require you to severely bend the front panel the outer chrome trim to the point where it might completely snap on you. So be very careful. Also, there are no screws under the feet rubber or the manufacturer sticker on the bottom side. No need to peel either.
> 
> Anyway, here's how my Azio MK turned out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detachable cable mod


wow


----------



## pez

So, being the naive noob that I am, I saw more of the 'angled' spacebar pics while looking for some custom caps for the HHKB. Not realizing that it was literally just a flipped spacebar, I did it and I'm kinda in love again with this keyboard. I feel so clueless about KBs again







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, being the naive noob that I am, I saw more of the 'angled' spacebar pics while looking for some custom caps for the HHKB. Not realizing that it was literally just a flipped spacebar, I did it and I'm kinda in love again with this keyboard. I feel so clueless about KBs again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I used my spacebar flipped for a while, isn't for me. I actually like the edge digging into my thumbs.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, being the naive noob that I am, I saw more of the 'angled' spacebar pics while looking for some custom caps for the HHKB. Not realizing that it was literally just a flipped spacebar, I did it and I'm kinda in love again with this keyboard. I feel so clueless about KBs again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I never really gave consideration into flipping my spacebar either until I got my HHKB. I like the aesthetics of it and It's also easier for my style of typing, win win.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Boi o Boi. My friend flipped my spacebar as a joke and ever since then I've had it upside down.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Boi o Boi. My friend flipped my spacebar as a joke and ever since then I've had it upside down.


how the hell do you put a space bar on backward? do you just let the metal lach lay flat?


----------



## drazah

You can easily flip the spacebar on most mechanicals as they will still fit in the switch and stabilizers. I have seen some keyboards where it will fit loosely or won't allow you to flip them at all depending on the setup (mostly in the cheaper boards).


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> how the hell do you put a space bar on backward? do you just let the metal lach lay flat?


My keyboard doesnt have metal wire stabilizers so its as easy as taking it off flipping it over and pushing it back on.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the elevation I keep my HHKB at at work (highest) makes the spacebar like this great. Not sure if I'd like it while gaming at home as I keep it on the lowest, but I may try it out.


----------



## Hanjin

Picked up a Leopold FC660m with Korean keycaps whilst in Yongsan.


----------



## pez

That's pretty awesome. I'd love to even get a hold of a cherry one of those for the layout. The *only* think I find myself wishing on the HHKB was that the arrows were dedicated to WASD like they are in other 60% boards.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone else order the Mito keycaps from MassDrop? Probably the nicest keycap set I've seen:


----------



## pez

Just looks like the XDA profile of my HHKB 2 for work







. But I agree it's a nice color, though I definitely want to swap out my grey modifiers soon-ish.


----------



## Idef1x

I have had a few mehcs over the years - mostly TKL and mostly mainstream brands. Then I got a Pok3r a year ago or so, which got me more interested in smaller "custom" boards. I just got my I:C Infinity 60% a few days ago, and had my first experience soldering electronics, which went fairly well I think. The switches are 78g Zealios and I like the subtle differences to the MX clears on the Pok3r - especially the less noticable pinging noise from the springs (although sadly not entirely gone):

Here is the finished board along with a few WIP photos:
(If anyone cares, the case is the Iquinix Lambo and the cables are made by SKD Cables. Notice the combination of two types of paracord on the red cable.)






Anyway - I hope you like it.


----------



## Simmons572

So, my girlfriend has determined that she must have a Corsair K70 or K95 RGB Keyboard with Cherry MX Blues... She really likes the software driven lighting effects.

IIRC, Corsair discontinued RGB Blues.









Do any of you all know of any for sale?


----------



## drazah

Not sure where you could even find the K70/K95 with Blue RGB switches unless second hand, but its been about a year since they stopped producing these.

They do make the Corsair STRAFE in an MX Blue & RGB LEDs variant.


----------



## Simmons572

A strafe would be fine with me. I was hoping that they'd release a Platinum w/ blues, but no joy there.

I can't seem to find the strafe w/ blues in stock anywhere, could you send me a link?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> A strafe would be fine with me. I was hoping that they'd release a Platinum w/ blues, but no joy there.
> 
> I can't seem to find the strafe w/ blues in stock anywhere, could you send me a link?


Uggghh. Actually I could be wrong now. I was just looking on Amazon. I noticed that STRAFE had a MX BLUE & RGB Version but didn't realize it said "Unavailable", so that makes me think thats discontinued too.

I know the production yield of RGB Blue switches is very low (as far as quality goes) so that's probably why they discontinued it.

May be hard to find a Corsair board with those options, CM MasterKeys Pro makes an MX Blue & RGB LED Keyboard that is available on Amazon. Granted it has no Macro keys or volume slider, it is, however, standard key size layout AND currently available. G.Skill also makes a MX Blue RGB but I can't speak much for these keyboards. It has LOADS of "features" but I have heard the "objective" quality is not there.


----------



## technyk32

Picked up a Leading Technology AT keyboard from work a few weeks ago:


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Uggghh. Actually I could be wrong now. I was just looking on Amazon. I noticed that STRAFE had a MX BLUE & RGB Version but didn't realize it said "Unavailable", so that makes me think thats discontinued too.
> 
> I know the production yield of RGB Blue switches is very low (as far as quality goes) so that's probably why they discontinued it.
> 
> May be hard to find a Corsair board with those options, CM MasterKeys Pro makes an MX Blue & RGB LED Keyboard that is available on Amazon. Granted it has no Macro keys or volume slider, it is, however, standard key size layout AND currently available. G.Skill also makes a MX Blue RGB but I can't speak much for these keyboards. It has LOADS of "features" but I have heard the "objective" quality is not there.


The macros aren't a requirement. I just need RGB w/ Blues, and Software RGB granularity control comparable to Corsair's.


----------



## Fanu

got this today:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6NPXUR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



gateron blue switches, here it is next to pok3r rgb





numpad is real light with a nice slim design and no sharp corners
model I have, comes with blue backlight (there's also red if I'm not mistaken) which is much stronger than on my pok3r
you can choose between no backlight at all (but numlock key will be backlit if its active), breathing, react to typing and on always

there's also a kickstand so you can increase height (without kickstand its slightly lower than pok3r)

output seems to be true numeric output

on my pok3r I have nature white cherry mx (between reds and blacks, 55g) which are for me relatively comfortable to type on, but not for prolonged periods (points of my fingers start to hurt from all of the bottoming out) - gateron blues in comparison are very loud, clicky and snappy (return to their original position quickly) with much lower actuation point (shallow keypresses)

keys feel kinda cheap and certainly arent PBT or doubleshot ABS (but they have a nice font that goes well with pok3r)
gaterons feel kinda cheap next to cherry mx - cherry whites in combination with quality doubleshot abs keys feel really premium to type on (smooth keypresses)
wouldn't want a full keyboard with gaterons (at least not blues)

overall for the price I am more than pleased with this numpad with my only wish being it was wireless (so I dont have 2 cables from 2 separate keyboards)


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Uggghh. Actually I could be wrong now. I was just looking on Amazon. I noticed that STRAFE had a MX BLUE & RGB Version but didn't realize it said "Unavailable", so that makes me think thats discontinued too.
> 
> I know the production yield of RGB Blue switches is very low (as far as quality goes) so that's probably why they discontinued it.
> 
> May be hard to find a Corsair board with those options, CM MasterKeys Pro makes an MX Blue & RGB LED Keyboard that is available on Amazon. Granted it has no Macro keys or volume slider, it is, however, standard key size layout AND currently available. G.Skill also makes a MX Blue RGB but I can't speak much for these keyboards. It has LOADS of "features" but I have heard the "objective" quality is not there.



R.I.P. Corsair Strafe RGB MX Blue


----------



## Simmons572

I saw that, but that was also from 2015.

I am getting to a point where I am considering getting a second-hand KB and attempting to swap out out the switches by hand. Probably won't end well though.


----------



## VSG

They are not EOL, but Cherry is having a real hard time with QC on them. So most keyboards with those switches will come out in batches, and not all batches may have good switches either.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I saw that, but that was also from 2015.
> 
> I am getting to a point where I am considering getting a second-hand KB and attempting to swap out out the switches by hand. Probably won't end well though.


It shouldnt be too hard to do. pretty basic desoldering & soldering. Even I could probably do it and I'm complete trash at soldering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They are not EOL, but Cherry is having a real hard time with QC on them. So most keyboards with those switches will come out in batches, and not all batches may have good switches either.


What is wrong with them? Not enough click. I dont see what could go wrong.


----------



## Falkentyne

Buy a ducky shine 6 with RGB MX blues if you need one. They're available.

Shine 6's blue batches seem to be much better than iKBC's


----------



## Simmons572

I suggested the shine to her, but she stated that she wants the customizable animated effects. My K95 has a gradient, layered with a semi-random twinkling effect, and she basically wants something similar to that.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I suggested the shine to her, but she stated that she wants the customizable animated effects. My K95 has a gradient, layered with a semi-random twinkling effect, and she basically wants something similar to that.


Shine 6 has a software driver for lighting. It is not as customizable as CUE, but has some preset animations as well as some customizable options. Take a look at some reviews to see if she is okay with that.


----------



## Simmons572

Will do, thanks!


----------



## philhalo66

You guys weren't kidding when you said razer switches were junk. I've had to clean 9 switches due to double typing. Might just end up tossing it and getting a corsair strafe with Cherry Blue switches.


----------



## Simmons572

If you find one in RGB, please PM me or @ me immediately.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> If you find one in RGB, please PM me or @ me immediately.


if you were talking to me, i already found one, it's pretty expensive but the RGB fad is probably why. anyway here it is http://www.corsair.com/en-us/strafe-rgb-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-blue


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> You guys weren't kidding when you said razer switches were junk. I've had to clean 9 switches due to double typing. Might just end up tossing it and getting a corsair strafe with Cherry Blue switches.


Yeah they aren't really great. They feel nice when they work but they just don't last.

The company I used to work for had tons of em'. So many had dead switches. They ended up selling all the extra ones that worked for like 20$.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> Yeah they aren't really great. They feel nice when they work but they just don't last.
> 
> The company I used to work for had tons of em'. So many had dead switches. They ended up selling all the extra ones that worked for like 20$.


that's just about what i paid for the keyboard so as an upgrade from a 26 year old PS/2 keyboard it's amazing but it has the usual razer quality (a few months of function then issues up the ass) I can buy 24 razer switches for about 30 dollars but it's not worth it considering another 40 i can get a strafe with MX switches.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> if you were talking to me, i already found one, it's pretty expensive but the RGB fad is probably why. anyway here it is http://www.corsair.com/en-us/strafe-rgb-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-blue


The price is a non-issue, it's less expensive than my K95. The issue is that it's out of stock on corsair's site


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> The macros aren't a requirement. I just need RGB w/ Blues, and Software RGB granularity control comparable to Corsair's.


CUE is a pretty nice software. I'm still enjoying my Blackwidow X TE Chroma and haven't had an issue with it yet. I think it would be worth a shot. The Razer green switches are pretty much Blues (same specs and characteristics).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, being the naive noob that I am, I saw more of the 'angled' spacebar pics while looking for some custom caps for the HHKB. Not realizing that it was literally just a flipped spacebar, I did it and I'm kinda in love again with this keyboard. I feel so clueless about KBs again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's really nice for gaming especially imo, because at least for me, I always keep my thumb sitting on the spacebar while gaming and the sharp edge doesn't feel nice over time. I'm a pleb when typing tho and use my right index finger for spacebar so all my other boards just have standard spacebar angle since I am pressing the spacebar from the top down.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's really nice for gaming especially imo, because at least for me, I always keep my thumb sitting on the spacebar while gaming and the sharp edge doesn't feel nice over time. I'm a pleb when typing tho and use my right index finger for spacebar so all my other boards just have standard spacebar angle since I am pressing the spacebar from the top down.


I do the same thing. I only use my right index finger on my right hand but use my entire left hand since I'm so familiar with the left side of the keyboard. When ever I try to type with my entire right hand it feels like my fingers just get in the way.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's really nice for gaming especially imo, because at least for me, I always keep my thumb sitting on the spacebar while gaming and the sharp edge doesn't feel nice over time. I'm a pleb when typing tho and use my right index finger for spacebar so all my other boards just have standard spacebar angle since I am pressing the spacebar from the top down.


Has shelves on shelves of KBs, but can't type properly...ugh.

Jk







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Has shelves on shelves of KBs, but can't type properly...ugh.
> 
> Jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bully









GL on your hunt for an inverted spacebar


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Well I finally did it. I finally found a keycap set that made me think "I could use this forever". So I am taking the plunge and committing to customizing my ErgoDox EZ. Here is a list of things I have on the way from MassDrop:


1x - Massdrop x Jessica - GMK Plum Custom Keycap Set
1x - GMK Plum Add-On Keycap Kit
90x - Zealencio Silencing Clips
1x - Mechcables Burgundy/Cream Custom-Sleeved USB Cable (7ft.)
1x - Mechcables Burgundy/Cream Custom-Sleeved TRRS Interconnect Cable (6")
1x - Kailh Keycap Puller
June cannot come soon enough! Now my mechanical keyboard addiction will be cured. I am really curious to see how the Zealencio's change the feel of the Gateron Reds on this board. Hopefully it will make it so my microphone (MXL V69XM) doesn't pickup the sound of them anymore on low gain.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## pexon

Novatouch re-affirming to me that Topre is amazing; especially when silenced!


----------



## technyk32

To be added to a group do I have to do more than fill out the form? Or is it normal for it to take over a week? (I'm kinda new here so I don't really know)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technyk32*
> 
> To be added to a group do I have to do more than fill out the form? Or is it normal for it to take over a week? (I'm kinda new here so I don't really know)


I think it's taking a bit of time as the curator of that list is on a road trip for work, or something of the sort that restricts their availability on the forums at the moment.


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think it's taking a bit of time as the curator of that list is on a road trip for work, or something of the sort that restricts their availability on the forums at the moment.


Ok that clears things up


----------



## Sir Beregond

So, I built a white themed computer for girlfriend. She was wanting a white keyboard that has RGB lighting.

I did some basic searches and am only finding cheapo membrane keyboards.

Anyone know where I can find a white mechanical keyboard that might have RGB lighting for her? She liked the feel of my K70, so red switched or similar would be ideal.

Thanks.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So, I built a white themed computer for girlfriend. She was wanting a white keyboard that has RGB lighting.


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1442


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So, I built a white themed computer for girlfriend. She was wanting a white keyboard that has RGB lighting.
> 
> I did some basic searches and am only finding cheapo membrane keyboards.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a white mechanical keyboard that might have RGB lighting for her? She liked the feel of my K70, so red switched or similar would be ideal.
> 
> Thanks.


Does it matter if it has genuine cherry switches or full sized?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Does it matter if it has genuine cherry switches or full sized?


Not married to the switch. Can be other, but similar switches.

Full size is needed as she uses the tenkey side.


----------



## KipH

Hi guys and gals and others. A while back, I promiced you a review of the new Alps switch on the iRocks K76 Fun. Here is is, in the labs:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1620777/ocn-labs-irocks-k76m-review/0_50

And, it is a great full sized keyboard! It will replace my Topre as my daily driver.

I'm now working on the Nanoxia Ncore Retro Alu keyboard. Its an odd one. Beautiful looks, super will built base, but the nice looking retro keys are not great to type on. Oh well, can't have it all


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Hi guys and gals and others. A while back, I promiced you a review of the new Alps switch on the iRocks K76 Fun. Here is is, in the labs:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1620777/ocn-labs-irocks-k76m-review/0_50
> 
> And, it is a great full sized keyboard! It will replace my Topre as my daily driver.
> 
> I'm now working on the Nanoxia Ncore Retro Alu keyboard. Its an odd one. Beautiful looks, super will built base, but the nice looking retro keys are not great to type on. Oh well, can't have it all


You could sell the crap out of those for Steampunk lovers!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Bully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL on your hunt for an inverted spacebar


I'm kidding bud







. You know I got mad love and respect for you!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm kidding bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know I got mad love and respect for you!


I know you are kidding and so am I









Just don't end up like this guy with your spacebar and you should be fine








__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5p632p/my_3d_printed_2u_spacebar/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Well I finally did it. I finally found a keycap set that made me think "I could use this forever". So I am taking the plunge and committing to customizing my ErgoDox EZ. Here is a list of things I have on the way from MassDrop:
> 
> 
> 1x - Massdrop x Jessica - GMK Plum Custom Keycap Set
> 1x - GMK Plum Add-On Keycap Kit
> 90x - Zealencio Silencing Clips
> 1x - Mechcables Burgundy/Cream Custom-Sleeved USB Cable (7ft.)
> 1x - Mechcables Burgundy/Cream Custom-Sleeved TRRS Interconnect Cable (6")
> 1x - Kailh Keycap Puller
> June cannot come soon enough! *Now my mechanical keyboard addiction will be cured*. I am really curious to see how the Zealencio's change the feel of the Gateron Reds on this board. Hopefully it will make it so my microphone (MXL V69XM) doesn't pickup the sound of them anymore on low gain.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Bold, Yea, right, nice wishful thinking


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know you are kidding and so am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't end up like this guy with your spacebar and you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5p632p/my_3d_printed_2u_spacebar/


LOL.

And yeah, thankfully the HHKB spacebar is perfectly inverted when you flip it







.

I'm actually getting the itch to try another KB at home. The HHKB has me on lock at work with this layout.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold, Yea, right, nice wishful thinking


True... But at least it will be cured _for now_...









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> June cannot come soon enough! *Now my mechanical keyboard addiction will be cured*. I am really curious to see how the Zealencio's change the feel of the Gateron Reds on this board. Hopefully it will make it so my microphone (MXL V69XM) doesn't pickup the sound of them anymore on low gain.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold, Yea, right, nice wishful thinking
Click to expand...

more like a temporary setback


----------



## reezin14

OK I've been bitten by the mechanical keyboard bug. I know, I know I'm very - very - very

very late to the party. But I couldn't get pass the noise of the keys. Anyhow I'm going to purchase my first mech board this week. Budget is $140 or less don't want to. O-rings or Zealencio Silencing Clips are also in the plans depending.

Here's the list that I've narrowed it down to(No particular order). Suggestion and or input is most welcome.

1- Corsair RGB STRAFE (Cherry MX Red, Brown) or MX Silent if I can find it.
2- RK PRO104 RGB (Brown Switches)
3- Logitech G810 Spectrum (Roamer G Switch)
4- Corsair K70 RGB (Cherry MX speed)
5- Razer Black Widow v2( Yellow switches)


----------



## confed

Oh man, that Mistel Barocco MD600 on Massdrop is calling my name. Trying my best to resist the urge to grab it. Much, much cheaper than going the route of the VE. A

Almost jumped on the GMK Plum but held back. Still picking up a few artisan's here and there through raffles. Wife's setup is complete. I'll share pictures of that later this week or weekend.


----------



## Vlada011

Looks like no one appriciete indestructable and most durable mechanical keyboards.
Only RGB and similar things. That's bad, because Filco Majestouch 2 TKL Cherry MX Brown is 130$ on Newegg only need change of keys on something like this...

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1947

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1805

When I remove PC in living room I will need bluetooth keyboard and great option is new Filco Convertible 2 or Manila Air.
Off course with PBT Keycaps. I will never use keyboard without PBT keycaps.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Has shelves on shelves of KBs, but can't type properly...ugh.


So what's wrong with that....?

People who collect sports cars or motorcycles may be terrible drivers or do not even have a license to drive, so why would typing be a precursor to owning any keyboards







?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> So what's wrong with that....?
> 
> People who collect sports cars or motorcycles may be terrible drivers or do not even have a license to drive, so why would typing be a precursor to owning any keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Oh he knows I was just giving him a hard time







. Though a car or motorcycle analogy probably isn't the best considering if you can't drive a bike because you don't know how to properly shift, etc, you'll have a bad time







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> OK I've been bitten by the mechanical keyboard bug. I know, I know I'm very - very - very
> 
> very late to the party. But I couldn't get pass the noise of the keys. Anyhow I'm going to purchase my first mech board this week. Budget is $140 or less don't want to. O-rings or Zealencio Silencing Clips are also in the plans depending.
> 
> Here's the list that I've narrowed it down to(No particular order). Suggestion and or input is most welcome.
> 
> 1- Corsair RGB STRAFE (Cherry MX Red, Brown) or MX Silent if I can find it.
> 2- RK PRO104 RGB (Brown Switches)
> 3- Logitech G810 Spectrum (Roamer G Switch)
> 4- Corsair K70 RGB (Cherry MX speed)
> 5- Razer Black Widow v2( Yellow switches)


What are you looking for from a keyboard? To be honest, I personally would not recommend any one of those.

Have you considered the CM MasterKeys Pro? or a Ducky? They both offer RGB if that is something you wanted, with a much better construction than anything you listed, and a standard bottom row so you can always customize the keycaps in the future if you wanted.

If you don't need RGB, I heavily recommend looking into Leopold keyboards for that price range. It's a no frills but has great objective quality. You can get genuine Cherry switches & PBT Keycaps stock, which is a very nice upgrade compared to those cheap ABS keycap sets that come with most keyboards.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> more like *a temporary setback*


Basically, the only keyboards I am interested in are Ergo / split keyboards, so unless I find another Ergo / split board (which isn't an ErgoDox variant) I won't be starting a keyboard / keycap collection anytime soon.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Though a car or motorcycle analogy probably isn't the best considering if you can't drive a bike because you don't know how to properly shift, etc, you'll have a bad time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Perfect analogy here because any person collecting either Cars and/or Motorbikes don't care about using them at all but to admire their brilliant design.

Manufactured goods have their own inherent design qualities that should be appreciated by all those that recognize their significance. Just like collecting Art and Sculptures, it's the collector that chooses what to own, display and even share their collections.

The collectors NEVER need to be actual Artists to cherish their beauty, the same with Keyboard and Mouse collectors that follow the very same guideline







.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> more like *a temporary setback*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the only keyboards I am interested in are Ergo / split keyboards, so unless I find another Ergo / split board (which isn't an ErgoDox variant) I won't be starting a keyboard / keycap collection anytime soon.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne
Click to expand...

these are getting pretty popular -

https://www.mistelkeyboard.com/keyboards


----------



## wareya

I got an MK fission. If I press two keys too close in time they can be sent in the same usb frame and be reordered by the application. I have this problem with any keyboard that doesn't run at a high polling rate.

It's extremely frustrating because when I'm programming I will absolutely press sequences of letters from variable names fast enough for it to matter.

It's 2017. This keyboard costs over a hundred dollars. There's no excuse for it to be gimped by misinformed design mistakes.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> What are you looking for from a keyboard? To be honest, I personally would not recommend any one of those.
> 
> Have you considered the CM MasterKeys Pro? or a Ducky? They both offer RGB if that is something you wanted, with a much better construction than anything you listed, and a standard bottom row so you can always customize the keycaps in the future if you wanted.


Thanks for your input and info Drazah(learned a few things). As stated I'm very new to mechanical boards. Most those on the list got pretty good reviews.But again I know next to nothing to about mech boards.Except basic switch types. After doing some research and watching some reviews on your suggestions. I decided to go with the CM Pro L,with cherry MX reds. Seems to fit the mode of what I was looking for.Nice simple looking design,solid construction,quiet with RGB lighting. And priced well.







+ 1


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> I got an MK fission. If I press two keys too close in time they can be sent in the same usb frame and be reordered by the application. I have this problem with any keyboard that doesn't run at a high polling rate.
> 
> It's extremely frustrating because when I'm programming I will absolutely press sequences of letters from variable names fast enough for it to matter.
> 
> It's 2017. This keyboard costs over a hundred dollars. There's no excuse for it to be gimped by misinformed design mistakes.


I have not experienced anything of the sort with the MK Fission, and that is with 6KRO tested as well. General default these days tends to be 1000 Hz for polling, so you should contact MK and see.


----------



## wareya

Already sent a support message.

It's definitely a thing and I'm experiencing. It's not isolated to just "ce", either. How can I test a keyboard's polling rate on windows 7?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> Thanks for your input and info Drazah(learned a few things). As stated I'm very new to mechanical boards. Most those on the list got pretty good reviews.But again I know next to nothing to about mech boards.Except basic switch types. After doing some research and watching some reviews on your suggestions. I decided to go with the CM Pro L,with cherry MX reds. Seems to fit the mode of what I was looking for.Nice simple looking design,solid construction,quiet with RGB lighting. And priced well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + 1


Very good choice, CM MasterKeys is my choice for best mainstream company keyboard.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I make the mistake of stepping into the keyboard shop after a long hiatus. Walked out with what is only my 2nd RGB keyboard....









Promptly broke it when I got back, think I should RMA it?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I make the mistake of stepping into the keyboard shop after a long hiatus. Walked out with what is only my 2nd RGB keyboard....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promptly broke it when I got back, think I should RMA it?


Yes immediatly I will send you my address and you can ship it to me and I will take care of sending it back for you lmao...... What you think about the keyboard? How is it built?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Any word on if the CoolerMaster MasterKeys Pro series is any good, specifically the M and L sizes? I'm looking at picking up a keyboard for a secondary rig I'm building, as well as a proper keyboard for my benching rig (using an old Logitech G15 v2 works, but it doesn't have that nice Cherry MX Blue clickyness and solid feel). More than likely wouldn't be gaming with it, but at least one of them would see a fairly steady amount of typing.

Backlighting isn't all that important, but a numpad is definitely something I need. Reason I ask about the MasterKeys Pro M is they're all of $122.99 CAD on Amazon.ca, and therefore would be easier to justify than say a WASD/Code keyboard, which would easily be closer to $200 CAD after shipping and currency conversion.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any word on if the CoolerMaster MasterKeys Pro series is any good, specifically the M and L sizes? I'm looking at picking up a keyboard for a secondary rig I'm building, as well as a proper keyboard for my benching rig (using an old Logitech G15 v2 works, but it doesn't have that nice Cherry MX Blue clickyness and solid feel). More than likely wouldn't be gaming with it, but at least one of them would see a fairly steady amount of typing.
> 
> Backlighting isn't all that important, but a numpad is definitely something I need. Reason I ask about the MasterKeys Pro M is they're all of $122.99 CAD on Amazon.ca, and therefore would be easier to justify than say a WASD/Code keyboard, which would easily be closer to $200 CAD after shipping and currency conversion.


I would name the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards the best "Main stream" company keyboard on the market. Better than any Corsair, Razer, Gskill, or other "gamer" RGB keyboard. If you want something less flashy and something a bit higher tier, you could look into Leopold keyboards too.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I would name the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards the best "Main stream" company keyboard on the market. Better than any Corsair, Razer, Gskill, or other "gamer" RGB keyboard. If you want something less flashy and something a bit higher tier, you could look into Leopold keyboards too.


Not much of a comparison here when trying to compare Corsair and Razer in one sentence







.

Most other keyboards are nearly always better than the fake Gamer companies trying to felch youngster's wallets with vegas lights and idiot software installations. The people who want REAL keyboards already know who the main players are and don't get sucked into the Gamer orbit of fools.

Best keyboards are always those that provide the very best feeling when used upon any finger tips and of course lasts more than two years without breaking down like the Gamer trash keyboards.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Yes immediatly I will send you my address and you can ship it to me and I will take care of sending it back for you lmao...... What you think about the keyboard? How is it built?


Very good quality build imo, surprised that the key caps are PBT's and not ABS (which I've learned to detest due to all that shine). When I snap the separate halves into place for a single keyboard config, it seems to hold itself together quite well. There's no locking mechanism, so as long as the keyboard is on the table, the halves are held in place nicely due to their precise fit. I've read that the keys are programmable but since I prefer it with stock key binding, it's of no consequence to me.

I was actually keen to get the Topre RGB, but since it has no TKL or smaller model, I gave it a pass....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I would name the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards the best "Main stream" company keyboard on the market. Better than any Corsair, Razer, Gskill, or other "gamer" RGB keyboard. If you want something less flashy and something a bit higher tier, you could look into Leopold keyboards too.


Good to hear, as I was looking for a reasonably decent keyboard (their line used to be heavily recommended a few years ago, and I even had a tkl with MX Greens and side printed keys, but lack of a keypad drove me nuts so I returned it)... So needless to say I was happy to see them bring back the "halfway between a tkl and a full sized keyboard" variant as their "medium" size.

Does Leopold offer the same kind of format as the CoolerMaster M size ones, or is it just tkl vs full size?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Not much of a comparison here when trying to compare Corsair and Razer in one sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Most other keyboards are nearly always better than the fake Gamer companies trying to felch youngster's wallets with vegas lights and idiot software installations. The people who want REAL keyboards already know who the main players are and don't get sucked into the Gamer orbit of fools.
> 
> Best keyboards are always those that provide the very best feeling when used upon any finger tips and of course lasts more than two years without breaking down like the Gamer trash keyboards.


Funny, this Razer Black Widow (2014? The last year the did it with Cherry switches) is still running smoothly since we bought it for my hubby and I wound up stealing it off of him, and my Logitech G710+ would be doing fine if I hadn't spilled half a can of Coca-Cola onto it - still haven't fixed those z and x keys on it. Some of them are good, but I do agree that a lot of them have an inflated price because of rgb lighting, software control, and/or integration with a smartphone.

On the flipside though, since these keyboards I'll be picking up will be for my secondary work area (audio/BOINC/djing/writing computer) the main goal is for a durable, reliable keyboard with clicky switches, but having the smaller footprint of a tkl with a built in numbed would be rather lovely. Oh, and standard bottom row too in case I get fancy with keycaps. ^_^


----------



## dasitman67

Quick question for you guys, was reading this article and they suggest that the best quality keyboard is the ducky shine 5, whats your take on that?

Recently got paid so looking to upgrade my Strafe


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> Quick question for you guys, was reading this article and they suggest that the best quality keyboard is the ducky shine 5, whats your take on that?
> 
> Recently got paid so looking to upgrade my Strafe


Don't bother with articles that list products that are as subjective as keyboards. What is "best" for you?


----------



## dasitman67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't bother with articles that list products that are as subjective as keyboards. What is "best" for you?


Quality is my most important factor


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> Quality is my most important factor


The Shine 3 was probably the pinnacle of build quality from Ducky, although the YOTG/YOTM are nice too. You want a metal case and frame, if money is not a factor. That said, good plastic panels will not flex, especially with most keyboards having metal plates these days anyway. Check out Filco, Das Keyboard 4, Leopold etc as well.


----------



## Falkentyne

The Ducky Legend was arguably higher quality than the Shine 3 case, although I don't remember if that had a detachable cable. The Shine 3 came out back when there was a worldwide shortage of decent MX Brown switches because of Logitech eating them all up for their first mech release of the G710+, so the Shine 3 had the same issues many other keyboards around that time did--scratchy, inconsistent MX Browns. The YOTG's MX Browns (the YOTG was available before the Shine 5 was originally, everywhere except Taiwan) are heavenly by comparison.

The YOTM is also well done and adds strength to the keyboard frame.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> Quick question for you guys, was reading this article and they suggest that the best quality keyboard is the ducky shine 5, whats your take on that?
> 
> Recently got paid so looking to upgrade my Strafe


Considering that that article has the Shine 5 listed when the Shine 6 was already available for purchase, and says the Shine 5 uses LASER ETCHED ABS keycaps when it used DOUBLESHOT ABS, makes me wonder why you even pay attention to that article.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to hear, as I was looking for a reasonably decent keyboard (their line used to be heavily recommended a few years ago, and I even had a tkl with MX Greens and side printed keys, but lack of a keypad drove me nuts so I returned it)... So needless to say I was happy to see them bring back the "halfway between a tkl and a full sized keyboard" variant as their "medium" size.
> 
> *Does Leopold offer the same kind of format as the CoolerMaster M size ones, or is it just tkl vs full size?*


They have various layouts you can choose from...

Leopold FC750R, FC900R, FC660M, and FC980M. Choose from those 4 on what you prefer, the FC660C is my favorite (Topre version) because the smallest form factor works best for me.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> They have various layouts you can choose from...
> 
> Leopold FC750R, FC900R, FC660M, and FC980M. Choose from those 4 on what you prefer, the FC660C is my favorite (Topre version) because the smallest form factor works best for me.


Yep, a fan of Leopold myself, especially the FC660 series, I have both the FC660M (gray, middle) and FC660C (black, bottom). The addition of the 'Arrow' keys on the side makes a world of difference especially in certain games (like Dead Space where using 'Fn' keys + 'I, J, K and L' kinda gets old after a while.


----------



## reezin14

Loving my CM Pro,all I need now is a wrist-rest. It did take sometime to get use to typing on it. Can't wait to try out a board with MX Browns.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> Loving my CM Pro,all I need now is a wrist-rest. It did take sometime to get use to typing on it. Can't wait to try out a board with MX Browns.


Nice board!







I used to like MX Brown since it was a nice compromise between an MX Blue and MX Red (it has the tactile feel of the Blue (though not as sharp) and is doesn't have the 'click' of the Blue). I've since grown quite jaded with it since it feels quite mushy. I do understand that some like it, but I've since learned to dislike it, preferring heavier switch types like Black, Clear, Green and Milk.....but Topre 55G is simply the shizznizzle of stock mechanical switch types for me.


----------



## caenlen

Does anyone know of custom keyboard makers? I want an extended long left CTRL button and remove the windows key entirely. I'd love to get me a keyboard like that, for some reason I hit the windows key too often when going for left CTRL and I never use windows key EVER

sigh.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of custom keyboard makers? I want an extended long left CTRL button and remove the windows key entirely. I'd love to get me a keyboard like that, for some reason I hit the windows key too often when going for left CTRL and I never use windows key EVER
> 
> sigh.


I seriously doubt that such custom board makers are around, I think it entails a change in both keyboard layout and the PCB in it......way too costly even IF it were possible. You can try some programmable keyboards.....


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I seriously doubt that such custom board makers are around, I think it entails a change in both keyboard layout and the PCB in it......way too costly even IF it were possible. You can try some programmable keyboards.....


I know at least one exists, a buddy I had a couple years ago linked me to a company that did it... but yeah your right probably is too costly even if I could find the site again.

Bleh


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nice board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like MX Brown since it was a nice compromise between an MX Blue and MX Red (it has the tactile feel of the Blue (though not as sharp) and is doesn't have the 'click' of the Blue). I've since grown quite jaded with it since it feels quite mushy. I do understand that some like it, but I've since learned to dislike it, preferring heavier switch types like Black, Clear, Green and Milk.....but Topre 55G is simply the shizznizzle of stock mechanical switch types for me.


Thanks HL2-4-Life.Hmm, that's pretty interesting. I don't *think* I'll ever go with the heavier switches so to speak. Still a bit to loud for me personally. I guess I'll have to wait and see,which I'd prefer more between the browns & reds.Initially I was going to go with the browns for this board,but changed my mind midstream.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of custom keyboard makers? I want an extended long left CTRL button and remove the windows key entirely. I'd love to get me a keyboard like that, for some reason I hit the windows key too often when going for left CTRL and I never use windows key EVER
> 
> sigh.


i bet the easiest way to do this is to get any keyboard and cut the traces to the windows key and have a custom key made that stretches between the l-ctrl and win key. or you could just leave it as is and cut the traces so it doesn't register the push.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> They have various layouts you can choose from...
> 
> Leopold FC750R, FC900R, FC660M, and FC980M. Choose from those 4 on what you prefer, the FC660C is my favorite (Topre version) because the smallest form factor works best for me.


Hmmmm, definitely some interesting looking ones to say the least, and I like the options they have - doubly so given the fact everything is side printed, which is a personal preference of mine.

Right off the bat, definitely have to say this.... Those Leopold keyboards LOOK so much nicer than the CoolerMaster, which is a whole tray full of brownie points in their favour ^_^

As nice as the FC660M looks, I suspect I'd have to take that off the shortlist for myself simply due to the lack of dedicated F-keys... Neat looking compact, but having to use a function or command layer to access the F-keys would get complicated in short order when benching, as you're already dealing with BSOD loops, keeping a cooling pot cold and full, and of course the all important watchful eye for condensation buildup.

FC980M looks nice and has dedicated F-keys as well as a keypad, but that non-standard bottom row kind of bugs me, especially with the CTRL being alongside ALT. Sure, those two rigs won't be using those kind of hot keys all that often, but I like the thought of everything being in more or less the same area between each computer (aka CTRL in the same spot).

FC900R I'll keep in mind, as it has that nice look to it, but I'm feeling one keyboard would work better for my benching and audio/BOINC rig..... TheFC750R. Nice and compact, available with MX Blue switches (I looooooove clicky switches), it has a standard bottom row, and most importantly, it would give another 4" or so of space in front of my benching rig. Side printing is definitely a nice perk for it too. Sure, inputting voltages on the benching rig might be somewhat annoying, but I'm not normally doing wild changes while on the razor edge of stability, so I'm pretty certain I could live without a numpad.... And the audio rig a numpad isn't all that important.

Two of them shipped to Canada is $266.10 USD, or close enough to $350 CAD... So it works out to $175 CAD per keyboard, which in the grand scheme of things isn't too too bad given everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yep, a fan of Leopold myself, especially the FC660 series, I have both the FC660M (gray, middle) and FC660C (black, bottom). The addition of the 'Arrow' keys on the side makes a world of difference especially in certain games (like Dead Space where using 'Fn' keys + 'I, J, K and L' kinda gets old after a while.


It definitely is a cute/nice looking keyboard, that's for sure ^_^;;


----------



## KipH

A long time ago in a page far far away, I promised to share a review of a nice keyboard. Well, here is it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1620777/ocn-labs-irocks-k76m-review/0_50

Please stop in and make a comment, It helps us bring more reviews this way.

And coming soon:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Perfect analogy here because any person collecting either Cars and/or Motorbikes don't care about using them at all but to admire their brilliant design.
> 
> Manufactured goods have their own inherent design qualities that should be appreciated by all those that recognize their significance. Just like collecting Art and Sculptures, it's the collector that chooses what to own, display and even share their collections.
> 
> The collectors NEVER need to be actual Artists to cherish their beauty, the same with Keyboard and Mouse collectors that follow the very same guideline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I feel at this point you've missed the joke that we shared between each other







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> A long time ago in a page far far away, I promised to share a review of a nice keyboard. Well, here is it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1620777/ocn-labs-irocks-k76m-review/0_50
> 
> Please stop in and make a comment, It helps us bring more reviews this way.
> 
> And coming soon:


The iRock looks interesting, wonder if it's available in my neck of the woods......I don't see anyone posting about it in the local tech forums so I doubt if it's available.

The old type writer type key caps was what got me into the local keyboard shop (where I'd gotten the Mistel Barocco RGB), it looks real interesting but I was told that it was 100% compatible with Duck Shine 4 keyboards, the earlier series (which I have quite a few) may have some issue.....I was rather hazy about because I wasn't listening to 'em as the Mistel had caught my eyes.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I seriously doubt that such custom board makers are around, I think it entails a change in both keyboard layout and the PCB in it......way too costly even IF it were possible. You can try some programmable keyboards.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least one exists, a buddy I had a couple years ago linked me to a company that did it... but yeah your right probably is too costly even if I could find the site again.
> 
> Bleh
Click to expand...

perhaps you are referring to the E8-V1? still available i believe...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I never realized how much I actually like keyboards.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I never realized how much I actually like keyboards.


Do be careful, it's a slippery and steep slope.....I kid you not! I slipped and fell down hard....that is how I'd ended up with more than 20 mechanical keyboards. Mine is a cautionary tale....sad to say. But on the up side, I do love my mech keyboards and have oodles of fun rotating them for use from time to time.


----------



## drazah

So the Thermochromic keycap sets have been shipped by Hidden Labs. I saw on reddit today that someone had gotten their set today and hopefully mines in my mailbox when I get home from work today. I will post pics when they get here!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> So the Thermochromic keycap sets have been shipped by Hidden Labs. I saw on reddit today that someone had gotten their set today and hopefully mines in my mailbox when I get home from work today. I will post pics when they get here!


Just looked those up....those are damn cool.


----------



## drazah

Yeah, I had no idea they were being released until I saw the groupbuy open up and it sold out same day. I bought a full set with spacebar. The preview for them look great, hoping they are as nice in person.


----------



## pez

Indeed. I'm definitely interested to see those photos.


----------



## Gamingboy

I want to chime in as well. I've used about 4 Mechanical keyboards. My very first one was a Corsair K90 that my friend gave me for Christmas. It has the Cherry MX Red switches. Next, I bought a Corsair K70 with MX Browns. I kind of liked it until I bought a Cherry MX Blue variant of the same keyboard. I just love the feel of the Cherry MX Blues. Then, a friend of mine said that we're going to try the new Razer Blackwidow X Chroma. Although the Razer Greens are okay to the touch, I still like the sound and the feel of the Cherry MX Blues. Haven't tried other switches, though, but I am eager to try them out soon. Which of the mech switches are you guys going to recommend to me? I like those clicky ones as I mostly do typing and less gaming nowadays.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yeah, I had no idea they were being released until I saw the groupbuy open up and it sold out same day. I bought a full set with spacebar. The preview for them look great, hoping they are as nice in person.


What Topre keyboard do you have?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> What Topre keyboard do you have?


HHKB Pro 2, same keyboard thats used to preview the samples of the thermochromic keys, just in all black and blank black keys.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamingboy*
> 
> I want to chime in as well. I've used about 4 Mechanical keyboards. My very first one was a Corsair K90 that my friend gave me for Christmas. It has the Cherry MX Red switches. Next, I bought a Corsair K70 with MX Browns. I kind of liked it until I bought a Cherry MX Blue variant of the same keyboard. I just love the feel of the Cherry MX Blues. Then, a friend of mine said that we're going to try the new Razer Blackwidow X Chroma. Although the Razer Greens are okay to the touch, I still like the sound and the feel of the Cherry MX Blues. Haven't tried other switches, though, but I am eager to try them out soon. Which of the mech switches are you guys going to recommend to me? I like those clicky ones as I mostly do typing and less gaming nowadays.


I would try to get your hands on Zealios or Gaterons and compare them to Cherry. I personally like them better as far as MX switches go, they are noticeably smoother with a crisper bump.


----------



## Vlada011

Do you like these two keyboards from Filco.

1. Filco Convertible 2 USB - Bluetooth keyboard



2. Filco Manila Air - Bluetooth keyboard



They are perfect from my persepective.
Small, classic, durable, cool....


----------



## caenlen

That Filco keyboard as a really long left CTRL... exactly what I am looking for. Hmm, will check it out on Ebay.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That Filco keyboard as a really long left CTRL... exactly what I am looking for. Hmm, will check it out on Ebay.


Its virtually the JP layout but with the extended CTRL. Other than the HHKB layout, JP is definitely my 2nd favorite, it just makes a lot of sense if a few more keys are needed.


----------



## Vlada011

I'm very satisfied with typing experience on Deck Francium Pro Cherry MX Brown.
I don't even use white LED option.
But maybe I will need blutooth keyboard soon and if that happen only one of these two from pictures are option and replacement keycaps.

Side Printed Grey PBT - Ducky
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1806



Dark Grey Top Printed - Ducky - MY FAVORITES
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1805



Double Shot PBT White with Black Fonts - Vortex...
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1946



Double Shot PBT Black White Fonts - Vortex
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=774



and FAMOUS but expensive
Filco set Double shot ABS with nice typing fonts.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2076



ALL OF THEM and ONE FILCO KEYBOARD.
Really bad because Filco no Cherry MX Clear and than customers could buy Cherry MX Clear for typing and Cherry MX Black for gaming.
Filco have Cherry MX Black.

That's fetish for me, not RGB, RGB was attractive 1993 and 1994 on rave parties.
LEDs arround neck and on head and whistles in mouth.


----------



## drazah

I was the same way. You can even check my history, I was a huge fan of backlit LEDs and RGB. Not specifically to have color patterns or effects with RGB but more just to have backlighting on my keyboard. I always thought it was a big priority to me because my home office has no artificial lighting so it gets pretty dark at night.

When i got my backlit MF68, I really enjoyed it but realized that I barely looked down at my keyboard anyway and eventually found myself just putting the LEDs to the lowest light setting. Now, I use a HHKB with blank keycaps and wouldn't have it any other way. I personally prefer PBT over ABS (not a fan of the shine or smoothness), and I actually prefer blank keycaps now because of how aesthetically pleasing they are (personally)


----------



## Rob27shred

Got in some DIY USB cables today (crimp style, I got my soldering iron ordered finally but it still has yet to get delivered







) to match some of my existing & incoming key cap sets. Putting them together was pretty easy, although sleeveing is tedious AF!







All in all I'm pretty happy with the results for my 1st go at it. I've looked into & found a few place to source the paracord, USB wire, solder on USB connectors, & the othe misc. stuff needed for making custom cables. Once I get some more practice in I may start making sleeved USB & PSU cables to sell.








Here's today's results,

Busy bee pattern on the paracord & black heat shrink to match the hodge podge set on my FC660M

White & blue checkered pattern on the paracord with red heat shrink to match my Enjoy PBT blue/red Hangul set.

Zombie antidote (white/black/grey/cyan) pattern on the paracord with black heat shrink to match GMK Sky Dolch when I finally get it in my hands. Originative's latest GB on this has had a few delays.

Paraglow lite blue paracord color, beige Techflex, & yellow heat shrink to match Godspeed SA when I finally get it in my hands. Mito's GB through Massdrop & yet another set I purchased suffering from many delays.

Paraglow lite blue paracord color with yellow heat shrink, another match for Godspeed SA since I'm not sure if this or the one with Techflex will best match it.


----------



## drazah

Heres some updated pics of my HHKB.



http://imgur.com/nv1Kc


----------



## ajx

Love the hype-s haha


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Do you like these two keyboards from Filco.
> 
> 1. Filco Convertible 2 USB - Bluetooth keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Filco Manila Air - Bluetooth keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are perfect from my persepective.
> Small, classic, durable, cool....


i was really interested in the convertible when it came out. still looking for a decent keeb for the entertainment center. someone needs to develop wireless charging for bluetooth keyboards


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Is there any pink backlit keyboards? I want to get one for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Is there any pink backlit keyboards? I want to get one for breast cancer awareness.


Any RGB LED keyboard can do pink with no problem. Ducky Shine 5 and 6, MK Disco TKL are better than most RGB models.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Any RGB LED keyboard can do pink with no problem. Ducky Shine 5 and 6, MK Disco TKL are better than most RGB models.


I'm talking about a pink keycapped and cased keyboard. with say white led's. I know you can get a rgb keyboard and do pink.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> RGB was attractive 1993 and 1994 on rave parties.
> LEDs arround neck and on head and whistles in mouth.


You remember it too, who would of thought that out of those noise induced, drug fueled episodes on the dance floor are now popular during 2017 on Keyboards







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm talking about a pink keycapped and cased keyboard. with say white led's. I know you can get a rgb keyboard and do pink.


Only thing I can think of is the pink filco. mechanicalkeyboards.com stocks it but it sells out really fast every time they restock it. No leds though.


----------



## Vlada011

One of nicest keyboard for me together with Filco...
Cherry MX Board 8.0. This keyboard is dream for Apple Mac owners or people who like white keyboards.
Package is best.









Cherry MX Board 8.0 have white LED backlight, but without is even better.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You remember it too, who would of thought that out of those noise induced, drug fueled episodes on the dance floor are now popular during 2017 on Keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What remember I was there every 3rd day was some party.
When first rave start in Belgrade, some niger arrive, people looked at him as alien, didn't know what happen, first time hear such music.
Some criminals and mafia who visit clubs and discoteques start to give him money, 500 and 1000 deutch marks bank notes... that's practice in our culture to give to musicians and singers on wedding and similar events, they start to give money to MC and DJ he look don't know what to do with money, first time experience something like that, other show him with eyes to take he confused completely. We were socialistic society....tomorrow newspaper write about event... Sodom and Gomorrah...to warn young kids to avoid something like that.


----------



## trojan92

Hey guys. I've been using a Ducky Shine 3 w/ Cherry MX Browns for the last 3 years and it seems like it's finally on its way out. Sometimes the keys don't respond and need to be pressed numerous times to register. So I'm looking for a new one. This time I'd like to go tenkeyless/80% as I can make do without the number pad and would like to save space on my desk. I also would like rgb leds too alongside MX Browns or Reds. I've been looking at the ROG Claymore Core and was wondering what you guys think about it and/or if there are better keyboards for the price as the ROG board is kinda expensive. I'd like to keep it under £150 if possible.

I'd appreciate any help on this


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You remember it too, who would of thought that out of those noise induced, drug fueled episodes on the dance floor are now popular during 2017 on Keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think we've quite reached rave levels yet in the PC & mech KB markets with all the RGB bling, although I will admit it's getting close. We would need PC cases with smoke machines & laser shows, then KBs that have vick's inhalers that blow in your face & play clips of trash trance when a key is pressed to really get close to rave levels of silliness.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been using a Ducky Shine 3 w/ Cherry MX Browns for the last 3 years and it seems like it's finally on its way out. Sometimes the keys don't respond and need to be pressed numerous times to register. So I'm looking for a new one. This time I'd like to go tenkeyless/80% as I can make do without the number pad and would like to save space on my desk. I also would like rgb leds too alongside MX Browns or Reds. I've been looking at the ROG Claymore Core and was wondering what you guys think about it and/or if there are better keyboards for the price as the ROG board is kinda expensive. I'd like to keep it under £150 if possible.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help on this


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=27 Here is a list of all the TKL boards MK.com has in stock right now. Any one of these will be higher quality & a much better value than the ROG Claymore.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> One of nicest keyboard for me together with Filco...
> Cherry MX Board 8.0. This keyboard is dream for Apple Mac owners or people who like white keyboards.
> Package is best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry MX Board 8.0 have white LED backlight, but without is even better.


Since when did Cherry start using those Chinese Super Gamer Fonts?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Since when did Cherry start using those Chinese Super Gamer Fonts?


I gather you have not yet seen the MX 9.0? http://www.igao7.com/news/201610/dOLgbGA8rx4N5euM.html


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I gather you have not yet seen the MX 9.0? http://www.igao7.com/news/201610/dOLgbGA8rx4N5euM.html


Cherry MX 9.0 is worse keyboard from company.
I don;t know what they thought about that board.
Cherry MX Board 6.0 is nice and quality keyboard.

But this is God among mechanical keyboards.

Deck Legend... .
That;s typing paradise, switches are almost as brown only harder to press, keys are double shot PBT and keyboard is indestructible.



but my favorite version is Deck Legend Frost... White Backlight and Cherry MX Clear switches keys are DS PBT, cost more than 200$



Here is 207$ cost... she is perfect. Litterary perfect and that''s real mechanical keyboard,
LEDs should work more than 20 years.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=94

That would be my collection and I don't need any more keyboards.

Francium PRO DS PBT White Backlight Cherry MX Brown
Deck Legend Frost DS PBT White Backlight Cherry MX Clear
Filco Convertible 2 TKL Cherry MX Black with replaced keycaps to DS PBT
Fico Manila Air Cherry MX Blue, I would like Green but not exist.

There is arround 10 mechanical keyboards on market I really like, maybe less, non of them is RGB and only 2-3 have backlight.
Except models from list I liked Cherry MX Board 8.0, WASD V2 double shoot PBT Dark Grey

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-87-key-pbt-gray-top-print-mechanical-keyboard.html

WASD Code 87 Cherry MX Clear

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-87-key-mechanical-keyboard.html

and maybe 1-2 models from other brands but non of them are commercial gaming keyboards from brands who make PC hardware.


----------



## AuraNova

Sorry to intrude here, but a quick question on a particular keyboard.

I was looking into the ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro. One of the more important things is that is has macro keys, which is a help to me. They use Cherry MX switches as well. I wanted to know if anyone had an opinion on this board. I'm trying to pick some brains out there if anyone has had experience with this keyboard. Is there something better down the line I should look at? I figured why not a better place than to ask here, right?









Thanks in advance.


----------



## drazah

If that's the kind of keyboard you are looking for, then go for it. I don't look into "gaming" or "mainstream" keyboards much anymore because almost every company has one and the vast majority of them are junk when comparing (Price) to (Quality). The CM MasterKeys Pro is my favorite for the category, but it doesn't offer the macro keys and that's something you will really only find on these mainstream gaming keyboards.

Cherry switches is a good thing, If you can find a keyboard with Gaterons that is good also, but I wouldn't get the cheap MX knock-offs, try to stick with Cherry.

Not a fan of those keycaps, they look like the typical cheap ABS ones, and whacky layout so changing the keycaps would be harder (for complete set). After using quality PBT keycaps, I'll never go back to a cheap set again. It makes a huge difference.

The other options are cool too, but remember all that added extra stuff are just additional points of failure. This isn't necessarily a bad thing when coming from a quality, and reputable company, but its really up to you to make that decision.


----------



## AuraNova

Yeah, my main purpose isn't gaming. Although, I would use the macros for games too. I'd be using them more for shortcuts and such in writing and the music I work on. I have a Logitech G510, which is nice to work on, but at times, letters tend to double press on me. Sometimes, they don't register at all. It's not often it happens, but it can be annoying.

Roccat seems to be a good company. Rarely have heard complaints about them.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Yeah, my main purpose isn't gaming. Although, I would use the macros for games too. I'd be using them more for shortcuts and such in writing and the music I work on. I have a Logitech G510, which is nice to work on, but at times, letters tend to double press on me. Sometimes, they don't register at all. It's not often it happens, but it can be annoying.
> 
> Roccat seems to be a good company. Rarely have heard complaints about them.


The double pressing is called key chatter, you can sometimes fix it on mechanical switches, but not sure about rubber dome.

And I would stay away from "gamer" boards unless you're really dead set on it. There are far better quality keyboards on the market for the price of that Roccat. If you need the macro keys, I would go with a board from Corsair, as they're full aluminum case opposed to something like plastic from Roccat or Logitech. Will look much cleaner on your desk, unless you're into those aggressive lines and design of "gamer" branded stuff.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> The double pressing is called key chatter, you can sometimes fix it on mechanical switches, but not sure about rubber dome.
> 
> And I would stay away from "gamer" boards unless you're really dead set on it. There are far better quality keyboards on the market for the price of that Roccat. If you need the macro keys, I would go with a board from Corsair, as they're full aluminum case opposed to something like plastic from Roccat or Logitech. Will look much cleaner on your desk, unless you're into those aggressive lines and design of "gamer" branded stuff.


I couldn't care less for the design of the keyboard altogether, I just want something more along the lines of functionality. Quality is, of course, a priority in things as well. I'll look into the Corsair keyboards again. I have a Corsair mouse, and I am kind of meh about it, which is a reason I kind of steered myself away from Corsair branded keyboards for now. I might give them a chance again.


----------



## drazah

Leopold with PBT keycaps, if you have never experienced quality before for ~$100 price point. Very nice and you can really feel the difference when you have a solid built keyboard, nice switches, and pbt keycaps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Heres some updated pics of my HHKB.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nv1Kc


Loving that thing. How are you liking the new thermal caps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I gather you have not yet seen the MX 9.0? http://www.igao7.com/news/201610/dOLgbGA8rx4N5euM.html


I lol'd a bit at the MX 9.0.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Loving that thing. How are you liking the new thermal caps?


They are quality caps but the finish is the only thing I am not a fan of. They are very smooth, comapred to the stock HHKB PBT keycaps which have that texture to them. I bought a full set of the Thermochromic caps, but only using the spacebar and the directional pad ones. the WASD keys are too slippery for me.


----------



## pez

Interesting. I do admit that the non-PBT spacebar of the HHKB was what kept me on edge looking for the PBT one for the longest time. I think much like you, that would bother me, too







. Thanks for posting the pics and your impressions







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting. I do admit that the non-PBT spacebar of the HHKB was what kept me on edge looking for the PBT one for the longest time. I think much like you, that would bother me, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for posting the pics and your impressions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly, and no problem. They are thicker than the stock caps, shaped very well (they only sit slightly taller than stock), and the thermochromic color change works very well. It's just that they are too slippery for my liking to actually use the WASD set because you can feel the difference right away. Spacebar is okay, I only had the stock ABS HHKB spacebar so this one is definitely an upgrade considering that its thicker, but I think I would still prefer a full PBT one if its more textured. The "arrow/directional" set is nice because it gives me a visual seperation on my keyboard (since my keycaps are all blank).

Not entirely sure what I want to do yet but I am probably going to put my set up on r/Mechmarket and see what I can get. Contemplating on finding a Hi-Pro donor board and converting my HHKB, not sure if I want to find a JIS HHKB or just use the one I have.


----------



## pez

I would really like to do it to my Fn keys. I don't really need the cues at this point for them, but would be a cool physical feeling cue.


----------



## Simmons572

Okay all, so I have come to the conclusion that the only way I will be able to have a Cherry Blue Corsair RGB board is to replace the switches myself. I am strongly considering just getting a used KB, buying 120 replacement switches, and going to town with a soldering iron.

Does anybody have reasons why this wouldn't work? From what I can tell, once I get the switches, I just have to crack open the KB case, desolder and solder.


----------



## Sazexa

So my old Ducky Shine 3 TKL fit perfectly inside the Filco/Oni/Vortex aluminum cases. After my old one died from my girlfriend spilling water on the keyboard, I bought the Ducky One TKL RGB model.

The new one doesn't fit in these cases. And I'm thinking about selling the Ducky One and trying to find an old Shine 3 to replace/put into my aluminum casing. I like the Ducky One, but some of the shortcuts are strange, and the white (as with most RGB lighting) isn't a true white. And for my keyboard, I'd rather have a true-white.

Were the Shine 3's ever available with white LED's and MX Greens? I'd like to get greens instead of blues this time around, too.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Okay all, so I have come to the conclusion that the only way I will be able to have a Cherry Blue Corsair RGB board is to replace the switches myself. I am strongly considering just getting a used KB, buying 120 replacement switches, and going to town with a soldering iron.
> 
> Does anybody have reasons why this wouldn't work? From what I can tell, once I get the switches, I just have to crack open the KB case, desolder and solder.


Just take note of the LEDs and the LED hole on the switch housing. Not all switch houses are the same or can only accommodate certain LEDs which may or may not work with your PCB.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Just take note of the LEDs and the LED hole on the switch housing. Not all switch houses are the same or can only accommodate certain LEDs which may or may not work with your PCB.


I was looking into that a bit, and I believe I found a seller who is selling Bulk OEM Cherry Blue switches with the Clear housing. If my presumption is correct, this should be the same switch that corsair is using. (I hope.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Pcs-New-Cherry-MX-RGB-Series-3Pin-Mechanical-Switch-OEM-Keyboard-Replacement-/152368169116?var=451614398674&hash=item2379d9c09c:g:m48AAOSwvzRXybGc


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was looking into that a bit, and I believe I found a seller who is selling Bulk OEM Cherry Blue switches with the Clear housing. If my presumption is correct, this should be the same switch that corsair is using. (I hope.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Pcs-New-Cherry-MX-RGB-Series-3Pin-Mechanical-Switch-OEM-Keyboard-Replacement-/152368169116?var=451614398674&hash=item2379d9c09c:g:m48AAOSwvzRXybGc


Those seem to be the correct one but you never know with eBay ads, and that person does not have much feedback so just be safe. Objectively, though, they should be the ones.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Those seem to be the correct one but you never know with eBay ads, and that person does not have much feedback so just be safe. Objectively, though, they should be the ones.


Of course. I am hoping to find a better price elsewhere though, as ~$1 per switch is going to get very expensive very fast,


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> If that's the kind of keyboard you are looking for, then go for it. I don't look into "gaming" or "mainstream" keyboards much anymore because almost every company has one and the vast majority of them are junk when comparing (Price) to (Quality). The CM MasterKeys Pro is my favorite for the category, but it doesn't offer the macro keys and that's something you will really only find on these mainstream gaming keyboards.
> 
> Cherry switches is a good thing, If you can find a keyboard with Gaterons that is good also, but I wouldn't get the cheap MX knock-offs, try to stick with Cherry.
> 
> Not a fan of those keycaps, they look like the typical cheap ABS ones, and whacky layout so changing the keycaps would be harder (for complete set). After using quality PBT keycaps, I'll never go back to a cheap set again. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> The other options are cool too, but remember all that added extra stuff are just additional points of failure. This isn't necessarily a bad thing when coming from a quality, and reputable company, but its really up to you to make that decision.


HHK2 are great keyboards but I'm not ready to try so small keyboard, special without many functions.
Maybe later... Japan Layout is better I think

https://www.amazon.com/PFU-Keyboard-Professional-Capacitance-non-contact/dp/B001KWJTD6

Filco Manila Air have more keys than HHK2 USA Layout.
But need time to use on so small keyboard. Better is first TKL than smallest if someone like.
I feel great on TKL keyboard.
My Deck Francium PRO US Layout after 12 months is absolutely same as new. No difference.


----------



## drazah

It does take some time to get used to the smaller form factor.

I used Full-size keyboards pretty much my entire life just until a few years ago. My first non-full-size keyboard was a MagicForce68 and that was a nightmare to get used to. I used that for a few months and then got my HHKB. Switching from a 60%ish keyboard to the HHKB made it much easier, plus the layout of the HHKB just felt natural to me so I adopted it very quickly. I think my next keyboard is going to be a JIS HHKB or a HiPro RealForce just to swap to my HHKB Pro 2.

Going TKL or 60% is a good move for first board when switching from Full-size, then you'll find it easier to switch to even smaller from that point.


----------



## khemist

My masterkeys S.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Leopold with PBT keycaps, if you have never experienced quality before for ~$100 price point. Very nice and you can really feel the difference when you have a solid built keyboard, nice switches, and pbt keycaps.


+1 for this advice. The Leopold FC660M I got with Cherry blacks has quickly become my daily driver KB. It just oozes quality as far as MX based boards go IMHO & I'd assume this goes across their product line. It has a much more solid feel than any of my other MX switch based KBs. I truly believe once I get to customize this board a bit (spring swap to heavier springs & all switches & stabs lubed with krytox is the plan) & get my set of GMK Sky Dolch on it, it will be my end game MX board. Also the stock caps are great on it, comparable to any enjoy PBT or GeekKeys thick PBT sets I have used. The only complaint I can level is that they pad print the legends on the 660M's caps.









On another note I finally got my XMIT Hall Effect KB a couple days ago.



It is a pretty interesting KB but the production tolerances need to be tightened up for it to truly compete with high quality MX switch KBs. The switch action of the hall effect switches is very very smooth but the up stroke is very loud & the stabilizers definitely need clipped & lubed to cut down on the noise the board makes while typing. Also even the 70g springs still end up feeling pretty light, I wouldn't say as light as reds but definitely not as heavy as blacks. That should be fine for most people but I like my switches heavy AF so it's a negative point for me. All in all though I am pretty happy with the board & plan on doing some tuning on it to quiet it down. If I can get the upstokes dampened & the stabilizers quieted down I would consider it on par with say Vortex Pok3rs or KBP V60s. Either way it is definitely nice to see a new mech KB that is outside the realm of MX & Topre switches. Afaik the only other option we have for brand new mech KBs with switches other than MX or Topre would be Unicomp's Model M remakes with buckling springs, so to me a decent quality hall effect KB is welcome in my collection!


----------



## Gilles3000

I'm actually quite exited to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> On another note I finally got my XMIT Hall Effect KB a couple days ago.
> 
> It is a pretty interesting KB but the production tolerances need to be tightened up for it to truly compete with high quality MX switch KBs. The switch action of the hall effect switches is very very smooth but the up stroke is very loud & the stabilizers definitely need clipped & lubed to cut down on the noise the board makes while typing. Also even the 70g springs still end up feeling pretty light, I wouldn't say as light as reds but definitely not as heavy as blacks. That should be fine for most people but I like my switches heavy AF so it's a negative point for me. All in all though I am pretty happy with the board & plan on doing some tuning on it to quiet it down. If I can get the upstokes dampened & the stabilizers quieted down I would consider it on par with say Vortex Pok3rs or KBP V60s. Either way it is definitely nice to see a new mech KB that is outside the realm of MX & Topre switches. Afaik the only other option we have for brand new mech KBs with switches other than MX or Topre would be Unicomp's Model M remakes with buckling springs, so to me a decent quality hall effect KB is welcome in my collection!


Sounds pretty good, mine arrived in belgium today, hopefully it doesn't take too long to clear customs(and hopefully no fee...). Btw, did you select the "alternative color keycaps set" option?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'm actually quite exited to
> Sounds pretty good, mine arrived in belgium today, hopefully it doesn't take too long to clear customs(and hopefully no fee...). Btw, did you select the "alternative color keycaps set" option?


Nice, you should like the board. I think most of us who went in on this 1st rd. of XMIT KBs knew there would be a little early adopter tax so to say. All in all I'm happy with it, I think I may be overstating the noise a bit too since I've been DDing my Leopold FC660M with blacks that is quiet AF. Although the XMIT board is still is louder than my Pok3r or 2 KBP V60s just to give you an idea. I'm pretty sure with a good lubing of the slider/switch housing (not sure what would be better with these yet) & the stabs it should quiet down a good bit.

I did select the black key caps originally, but switched my order from the bamboo TKL to the bamboo 60%. I ended up with white since all the 60%s got white caps I believe. I did not order the extra springs & caps. Kinda glad I didn't TBH, the caps are double shot PBT/POM but are very thin, easily the weakest part of the KB stock IMO. I switched them to a set of thicker Vortex PBT/POM double shots & that is what is in my pics. GL with clearing customs & hopefully no duties or anything on it! Let us know how you like it when you get a chance.


----------



## granitov

*khemist*, which sets of keycaps are these?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> *khemist*, which sets of keycaps are these?


Tai Hao PBT backlit Rain Drop.


----------



## granitov

Thought they don't make PBT caps according due to the lack of such on Ali.


----------



## pez

A guy at work has the same set and they are indeed PBT.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> Thought they don't make PBT caps according due to the lack of such on Ali.


http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30654.html


----------



## twerk

Can someone please recommend me a simple TKL keyboard? I don't want backlighting or fancy colours, just black keycaps and black case.

At the moment I'm looking at the Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL. I really like the front printed keys vs top printed.

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-click-action-keyboard.asp

I'm in the UK if that makes a difference! Thanks in advance.

Edit: The KUL ES-87 looks really nice too, the media keys are a pretty big deal for me. I can't seem to find it in the UK though?

Scratch that, not available in UK ISO.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can someone please recommend me a simple TKL keyboard? I don't want backlighting or fancy colours, just black keycaps and black case.
> 
> I'm in the UK if that makes a difference! Thanks in advance.


I'm more than satisfied with my TK stealth ...

If you're interested , give it a go
Amazon UK link (with MX Reds )

Official page


----------



## VSG

Anyone know if the spare keycaps that come with the IKBC F87 (and F108) are PBT or ABS? They are somewhat in the middle when it comes to density of PBT and ABS, and feel PBTish but the stock keycaps are doubleshot ABS.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Anyone know if the spare keycaps that come with the IKBC F87 (and F108) are PBT or ABS? They are somewhat in the middle when it comes to density of PBT and ABS, and feel PBTish but the stock keycaps are doubleshot ABS.


The stock keycaps are doubleshot PBT, NOT doubleshot ABS.
Just because they have the same font as the Ducky YOTG white set (which is doubleshot ABS), doesn't mean they are the ducky YOTG set.
Vortex uses the same font on their 126 key doubleshot PBT set. Vortex and iKBC are related (they may even be part of the same company).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The stock keycaps are doubleshot PBT, NOT doubleshot ABS.
> Just because they have the same font as the Ducky YOTG white set (which is doubleshot ABS), doesn't mean they are the ducky YOTG set.
> Vortex uses the same font on their 126 key doubleshot PBT set. Vortex and iKBC are related (they may even be part of the same company).


The included manual mentioned they were doubleshot ABS though? Not sure what Ducky has to do with this since I did not bring them up at all, but yeah IKBC and Vortex have the same parent company from what I know.

Edit: NVM, tested them and they do seem to be PBT. That explains the replacement keycaps also, which are also PBT then.


----------



## Falkentyne

ignore the manual.
The manual also mentions nonexistent macro features that do not exist (either that or it was on their website).
iKBC has been shipping doubleshot PBT keycaps with both their F87 and F108 RGB keyboards.

http://www.ikbckeyboard.com/f-series

As you can see, PBT keycaps.


----------



## VSG

Yeah, saw that too since my last post. Thanks for the confirmation, +1


----------



## AuraNova

So, it looks like I won't get anything with any sort of macro buttons, but I did find a programmable device that would work perfectly for me.

MAX Falcon 8

I'm thinking of getting this. I don't need many buttons, but this should be plenty. Now I can get a decent TKL keyboard without limiting myself.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can someone please recommend me a simple TKL keyboard? I don't want backlighting or fancy colours, just black keycaps and black case.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking at the Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL. I really like the front printed keys vs top printed.
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-click-action-keyboard.asp
> 
> I'm in the UK if that makes a difference! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: The KUL ES-87 looks really nice too, the media keys are a pretty big deal for me. I can't seem to find it in the UK though?
> Scratch that, not available in UK ISO.


novatouch with custom keycaps would be nice too


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> novatouch with custom keycaps would be nice too


Sumthin' like this?

One of my Novatouch (have two of 'em, the other has a set of Bumblebee keycaps IIRC







) with Galaxy Dye-sub PBT key caps....


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> novatouch with custom keycaps would be nice too


I can only find one shop in the UK that sells it but it's £150 and US layout.

Anything against the Filco? Seems like my only option that's easily available really.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I can only find one shop in the UK that sells it but it's £150 and US layout.
> 
> Anything against the Filco? Seems like my only option that's easily available really.


Ain't nuthin' wrong with Filco MJ, I have a Filco or two and they are solidly made, my only gripe is no PBT key caps.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ain't nuthin' wrong with Filco MJ, I have a Filco or two and they are solidly made, my only gripe is no PBT key caps.


Yeah, that's kind of why I like the front printed option, the characters won't wear out.

Although I probably will end up buying custom PBT caps eventually.


----------



## Rob27shred

Finally got my soldering station (Hakko FX888D) & materials in last night. Did a little practice on a old dead mobo I have & then jumped straight in to harvesting the Gat greens from my MF68. The desoldering process is more time consuming than I thought it would be, mostly because of the LEDs (now I know why SIP sockets are so popular). It's coming along well though, also I am getting better technique & faster with each switch I finish (a tinned tip is a happy tip!







). I still have have a ways to go with this project as my plan is to swap the gat greens from my MF68 to a KBP V60 that currently has cherry blues & vice versa.

I'm really glad I decided to not cheap out on the solder station now that I got a few hrs. in with it. This Hakko FX888D is worth it weight in gold when it comes to soldering on PCBs because of the easily adjustable & high granularity temp control it has. It really is a dream working with, it's even better than solder stations I used back when I took electronics in vo-tech & they had some really good equipment there, albeit that was almost 20 yrs ago. Wish I would've just stuck with that in hindsight, I probably wouldn't be swinging a hammer for a living had I kept with it & went to college for electronics...







Oh well, you all know the saying, "hindsight is 20/20"!









I do got some semblance of a plan with this though. Here in Pittsburgh there really is no brick & mortar or mom & pop electronic shops. If you live in this area & want anything beyond pre-built PCs, entry level components for PCs, or cheap rubber dome KBs you have to order it online. So I'm planning on slowly but surely making a way for me to be the person to provide such services & merchandise locally. I figure I can start just working out of my house & in my spare time doing things like building/repairing PCs & building/repairing mech KBs for now. If it catches on & I can really start turning a profit I would eventually like to open a small shop to stock higher end PC & mech KB components on top of building & repairing them. It may end up being just a big pipe dream but considering I am very passionate about PCs & mech KBs I feel I have nothing to lose by trying.









Oh yeah, here's a couple bonus pics of some new Fugus I got in yesterday too!


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> If that's the kind of keyboard you are looking for, then go for it. I don't look into "gaming" or "mainstream" keyboards much anymore because almost every company has one and the vast majority of them are junk when comparing (Price) to (Quality). The CM MasterKeys Pro is my favorite for the category, but it doesn't offer the macro keys and that's something you will really only find on these mainstream gaming keyboards.
> 
> Cherry switches is a good thing, If you can find a keyboard with Gaterons that is good also, but I wouldn't get the cheap MX knock-offs, try to stick with Cherry.
> 
> Not a fan of those keycaps, they look like the typical cheap ABS ones, and whacky layout so changing the keycaps would be harder (for complete set). After using quality PBT keycaps, I'll never go back to a cheap set again. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> The other options are cool too, but remember all that added extra stuff are just additional points of failure. This isn't necessarily a bad thing when coming from a quality, and reputable company, but its really up to you to make that decision.


here's the thing, i don't disagree with you on most of this. the few mainstream 'gaming' style mechanical boards I've had.. they haven't done too well. the most common issue is that the switches begin to chatter at some point.. obviously this can happen with any mx switch, whether it's a mainstream board or not. But, the fact of the matter is, it happened on two mainstream boards I had (corsair K70 with Reds and Tt poseidon with Browns)..
Here is my requirement(s) for a keyboard:

- backlit keycaps (this alone narrows the selection and cuts out more than half of the non-mainstream brands.. doesn't have to be RGB, but being able to change between a few colors is nice)
- menu key (the one often found between RCTRL and WIN keys) .. this is also a limiting factor. I can't tell you how many full size boards don't have this key. Ducky is a perfect example.. I've only seen a handful of Ducky boards that have this key.. instead they opt to put some function key there

So, its a battle between the features you want and quality

anyways, just had these thoughts as i read your post and figured id comment


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> here's the thing, i don't disagree with you on most of this. the few mainstream 'gaming' style mechanical boards I've had.. they haven't done too well. the most common issue is that the switches begin to chatter at some point.. obviously this can happen with any mx switch, whether it's a mainstream board or not. But, the fact of the matter is, it happened on two mainstream boards I had (corsair K70 with Reds and Tt poseidon with Browns)..
> Here is my requirement(s) for a keyboard:
> 
> - backlit keycaps (this alone narrows the selection and cuts out more than half of the non-mainstream brands.. doesn't have to be RGB, but being able to change between a few colors is nice)
> - menu key (the one often found between RCTRL and WIN keys) .. this is also a limiting factor. I can't tell you how many full size boards don't have this key. Ducky is a perfect example.. I've only seen a handful of Ducky boards that have this key.. instead they opt to put some function key there
> 
> So, its a battle between the features you want and quality
> 
> anyways, just had these thoughts as i read your post and figured id comment


What about WASD's CODE Keyboard? You can apparently swap between Function and Menu with a DIP switch on the underside


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Has anyone here had any experience with "UniKeyboard"? They make some really cool looking little boards that are fully customizable and I am really thinking about picking up the Diverge TM 2. I had never heard of this brand before so I figured I would share it here.

LINK: https://unikeyboard.io/

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my soldering station (Hakko FX888D) & materials in last night. Did a little practice on a old dead mobo I have & then jumped straight in to harvesting the Gat greens from my MF68. The desoldering process is more time consuming than I thought it would be, mostly because of the LEDs (now I know why SIP sockets are so popular). It's coming along well though, also I am getting better technique & faster with each switch I finish (a tinned tip is a happy tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I still have have a ways to go with this project as my plan is to swap the gat greens from my MF68 to a KBP V60 that currently has cherry blues & vice versa.
> 
> I'm really glad I decided to not cheap out on the solder station now that I got a few hrs. in with it. This Hakko FX888D is worth it weight in gold when it comes to soldering on PCBs because of the easily adjustable & high granularity temp control it has. It really is a dream working with, it's even better than solder stations I used back when I took electronics in vo-tech & they had some really good equipment there, albeit that was almost 20 yrs ago. Wish I would've just stuck with that in hindsight, I probably wouldn't be swinging a hammer for a living had I kept with it & went to college for electronics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, you all know the saying, "hindsight is 20/20"!


I purchased the same soldering station for home use and I absolutely love it! All I've ever used in the past and at work is the typical Weller stations but the Hakko really surprised me with its quality for the price.

Desoldering is significantly more painful. I see you have a spring loaded sucker which makes life MUCH easier. I've removed an entire board of switches with only desoldering braid and that was torture...Just out of curiosity, what temp do you set your iron at for keyboard work?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Has anyone here had any experience with "UniKeyboard"? They make some really cool looking little boards that are fully customizable and I am really thinking about picking up the Diverge TM 2. I had never heard of this brand before so I figured I would share it here.
> 
> LINK: https://unikeyboard.io/
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I have had some interaction with Joseph (Blahlicus) before and he seems like a legit guy. No personal experience with his products yet though.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have had some interaction with Joseph (Blahlicus) before and he seems like a legit guy. No personal experience with his products yet though.


Cool! I'm glad to hear that. I saw there was a vote up on Massdrop to bring one of the Unikeyboard designs to Massdrop, so I'm sure that would be good exposure for him.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## gordesky1

Hey guys i have a old abs m1 which been working perfect, But couple days ago my cousin was using it which been using it for about a month with no problems, Some keys started to not work...

First it was the left ctrl key which i got working by using rubbing rubbing alcohol and it worked for about 30mins than quit than couple hits on the bottom got it to work but the left shift key than quit working but the ctrl is still working...

I took it apart and looked on the bottom of the board and i don't see any damage or any cracking solder joints... But i was thinking of running a iron over it just incase there is cracks i cant see.

think doing that will get it to work? Every other key works perfect its just the shift key and sometimes the ctrl key.

edit i figure i run the iron on it and wow the solder they use or something is very weak and not much on them... One touch and the solder was off with a 25watt iron, So i put new solder on and thicker and went to test it and shift works! Also did ctrl and window key cause those was having issues too.

Really love mechs so easy to work on Thinking of redoing the whole board.

I have a question tho, Can you put any switch on this keyboard and it will work? Like say if i wanted cherry blues instead of the alps switch's.


----------



## Gilles3000

They attempted to deliver my XMIT Hall Effect Keyboard today, wasn't home, so going to pick it up at the post office tomorrow. Pretty stoked to try it out, less stoked about the €40 tax/customs fee though...

Does anyone know of any fairly affordable, thick, backlit, PBT or quality ABS keycaps that are available in or can be shipped to Europe?


----------



## KoolDrew

So after spilling an entire cup of coffee on my Corsair K70 RGB w/ MX Brown switches and being unsuccessful repairing it I replaced it with the K70 RGB Rapidfire. So far I really don't like it at all for typing. It's only Day 2 with them and I haven't gamed yet, but so far I'm starting to regret making the switch. Maybe it'll just take some getting used to and they'll grow on me.

The girlfriend does appreciate the fact that it's quieter though, haha


----------



## gordesky1

Just ordered the bluefinger 87 keys black light keyboard yesterday wanted too see how it is cause its ony 32$ which seems to be a sale? So far that's the cheapest mech keyboard i ever saw or bought. Will have it tomorrow.

I know it doesn't use real blue switch's but it seems like it will take any cherry caps. I have a other keyboard that has blue clones and it has a pretty nice feeling to it. Also says it comes with a mouse pad too.

Build quality probably wont be anywhere close to my filco 87 ninja but i have always wanted a black light 87 keys







Hopefully i like it.

Is it new? cause i cant find any info or reviews of it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Sounds like one of those cheap Chinese keyboards, like something along the lines of Qisan, Z-77, E-Element, Eagletec, and so on. You probably won't find any information if it doesn't appear on forums or reddit.


----------



## gordesky1

Yea hopefully its decent ateast, Can always send it back if i don't like it tho. Or get it exchanged for something else. Will post some pics of it when i get it and what i think about it


----------



## drazah

Qisan Magic Force keyboards aren't that bad because you can get them with Gateron switches. Most of these cheap keyboards are garbage because they come with bottom barrel switches.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> So after spilling an entire cup of coffee on my Corsair K70 RGB w/ MX Brown switches and being unsuccessful repairing it I replaced it with the K70 RGB Rapidfire. So far I really don't like it at all for typing. It's only Day 2 with them and I haven't gamed yet, but so far I'm starting to regret making the switch. Maybe it'll just take some getting used to and they'll grow on me.
> 
> The girlfriend does appreciate the fact that it's quieter though, haha


I tried the switches before as well and wasn't a huge fan. I actually think I'd hate it for certain games, but I could get used to it for typing. it'd b a great board to type on moreso than game, for my uses. My friend seems to like it, though







.


----------



## gordesky1

Just got the keyboard now BlueFinger 87 keys mech , So far it seems good, Now its a bit on the light side 1.6lbs vs my filco 2.1lbs even tho it says Made of heavy duty metal with high grade abs, unless there is a plate somewhere inside? But than again cant compare a 32$ keyboard to 150$ one.

But so far the switch"s feel like cherry blues comparing it to my other true blue boards but with a bit more louder click that i like.

Now the lighting effects is pretty cool, It has lighting features as more expensive boards like if you push a key that key will ony light up and another mode when you push a key it scrolls threw out the keyboard. Than others.

Came with a wrist rest key cap puller and also seems to be a very nice quality mouse pad.

Here"s a video of the effects.

Been gaming on it all day sense i got it and so far im liking it.

There is a black one also which i was going to get, But i figure white with the blue under it will make the lighting brighter which its very bright
plus i never had a white mech before.






Will get some pics later of it.


----------



## HWG

My family keeps getting bigger and bigger... sigh. I really should put a condom on my wallet.



Not pictured here - WASD V2 87 (at work) and my Planck OLKB (because it's not here until June T_T)

Glad to see this thread is still active with discussions. Recently just got back involved with this stuff. Guess it's like a lot of hobbies, you never really stop. Just take a break.

Came back strong with a HHKB and it was downhill from there.

All I have been using the Logitech board for is an LED visualizer for music. Is that bad?


----------



## Iceman2733

I thought the keyboards themselves were bad buying the silly GB keycap set is where it really starts to hurt. Recently picked up a new set of Pulse SA keycaps and sheesh freaking things cost almost as much as the keyboard itself. They are nice tho, now i want the Carbon set and I should be done lol. The high profile SA keycaps def take a little to get use coming from almost standard cherry profile of keys


----------



## HWG

I know the struggle. You don't realize how much you lie on "context clues" for typing on a standard key profile until you switch to DSA. The only real indicators I have on my CORE are that the F and J keys are scooped a little lower. But, sure enough within about four or five hours of typing on the thing, you get used to it and have about the same accuracy as normal. Now here's the real problem. When you switch between say two or three different boards due to work or other needs - and they're not only a different key layout (40% vs 60% vs TKL etc) but they're ALSO a different key profile.

Well, good luck. Going back and forth between my HHKB and CORE can be really jarring.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWG*
> 
> I know the struggle. You don't realize how much you lie on "context clues" for typing on a standard key profile until you switch to DSA. The only real indicators I have on my CORE are that the F and J keys are scooped a little lower. But, sure enough within about four or five hours of typing on the thing, you get used to it and have about the same accuracy as normal. Now here's the real problem. When you switch between say two or three different boards due to work or other needs - and they're not only a different key layout (40% vs 60% vs TKL etc) but they're ALSO a different key profile.
> 
> Well, good luck. Going back and forth between my HHKB and CORE can be really jarring.


I could only imagine, I have been wanting to try out a 40% but I figure the little I mess with the num row with overclocking and paswords I would miss it too much. I too had to try the HHKB world, i could never get use to the angle of the keycaps and how dang heavy the switches were. I think I would have liked it had I not built a 60% right before buying it with Gateron Red which are stupidly light lol. This keyboard world is something else never would I have thought I would be dumping money into keyboards and keycaps.


----------



## HWG

I drank the HHKB kool-aid, and there is no going back for me. When it comes to typing - Topre is king for me. And I really appreciate the HHKB layout actually, having CTRL where the Caps would normally be is really, really comfortable. Hilariously, I am surprised that Topre hasn't caught on more. I think, personally, that Topre (the company) is hoping the Realforce RGB is going to let them get a little more ground, but we all know that the mass market is going to have a hard time buying a $230+ keyboard, mainly because of the "Mattress" paradox. You know - most people spend so much of their life on a mattress sleeping, but never both to get a comfortable mattress, just one that is "serviceable". Keyboards are kind of the same thing, most don't realize that they probably touch a keyboard more than any other item throughout the day. So I figure if I am going to use anything, whether that is my EDC firearm, keyboard, etc they should be as high quality as I can afford and also things I will enjoy to use. When I worked at the gun shop I used to tell people, never buy a gun you don't like, you won't shoot it, which means you won't become proficient with it, which means that it will not train itself into your muscle memory.

Sold a lot of guns that way. Lol.


----------



## pez

I adapt pretty well between my HHKB at work and my normal TKL at home, but I did do registry edits to swap control and the delete/backspace similarly. However, going to someone else's system and basically spamming caps like or the '\' is entertaining and makes me look a bit 'special'







.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> I purchased the same soldering station for home use and I absolutely love it! All I've ever used in the past and at work is the typical Weller stations but the Hakko really surprised me with its quality for the price.
> 
> Desoldering is significantly more painful. I see you have a spring loaded sucker which makes life MUCH easier. I've removed an entire board of switches with only desoldering braid and that was torture...Just out of curiosity, what temp do you set your iron at for keyboard work?


Sorry I haven't had a chance to respond, I usually go 755F for 60/40 leaded solder & bump it up to 765F or 770F for lead free solders. I try to only use 60/40 when soldering though, de-soldering my 2 KBP V60s that had lead free solder on them was a pain even with the solder sucker. I definitely give you props for doing a whole board with just solder wick!







I know that had to be frustrating. I watching SkiwithPete's livestream a few days ago & he got one of the Hakko de-soldering guns, they look the real route to go if you do a lot of de-soldering. They are expensive though almost $300, https://www.amazon.com/Hakko-FR300-05-FR-300-Handheld-633-01/dp/B00PT15JTC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490183011&sr=8-3&keywords=hakko+de-soldering+gun

I was very surprised at the quality & ease of use of the Hakko 888D myself as well. It's been yrs. since I soldered before I got this & if I'm remembering correctly we used Weller stations that were pain in the asses when I took electronics in vo-tech all those yrs. ago. With the Hakko it took me about 15 min to get used to it & feel confident enough to start working on PCBs again. I had an old intel mobo that was dead to practice on but only ended up de-soldering then soldering back on about 3 components off it before I started on my V60s. I highly recommend this solder station for hobbyists whether you are a beginner or seasoned vet when it comes to soldering.

Here are some pics of the 2 projects I've completed so far,
KBP V60 that originally had Cherry blues swapped to Gateron greens, I left the LEDs out for now since 3 were not working in the 1st place but intend on buying new ones for it eventually.




KBP V60 that had really bad Cherry Whites in it, a lot that chattered & few that felt linear. I got it 2nd hand & was aware of the issues. To fix it I removed all the switches, swapped the white's stem & spring into housings from blues, then used a few Gat greens to replace the ones that lost their tactility & click. I also painted the plate white for a little flair, lol.








I will be doing my 1st brand new build tomorrow or fri







, I got a RGB underglow PCB, 70 Gat blacks, 80g gold springs, SIP sockets, plate mounted Cherry stabs, a Cyan alum 60% plate, & a clear plastic 60% case (placeholder for now till I can get a nicer one) from Sentraq coming. I also ordered 65 Cherry blacks & super lube for stabs from Switchtop. Not sure which switch I'll use yet, I originally grabbed the Gat blacks because of everyone saying they were smoother than Cherry. Although Cherry has revised their stems & the new batches are super smooth as well now so I figured I'll get both to compare them, use the ones I like best in this build, then save the rest for another. I can't wait to start on it since I'm building this to match the GMK Sky Dolch set I have coming soon.


----------



## Rob27shred

Oh yeah I also traded a few artisan caps for this beauty recently,




It's a Tada68 (or Saber68 as Originative is calling them now) with Gateron Clears. Kinda a big departure for me switch wise since I prefer heavier switches but I'm actually liking them so far & adjusting much faster than I thought I would. It's kinda funny TBH, with clicky/tactile switches even blues are to light for my tastes, but with linears the light weighting is much more acceptable to me for whatever reason. The board itself is very solid, it also has a great sound & feel when typing on it. I plan on grabbing the alum case for it when I can, but all in all for a few artisan caps I'm very happy with the trade!


----------



## Deeptek

Ive got a RedScarf68 wrapped in a Saber Alu case. This is a tank. One of the best alu cases I have used to date.


----------



## Gilles3000

Just received my XMIT Hall Effect Bamboo keyboard, what an absolute piece of garbage. First of all, they didn't include the extra springs I paid for... Okay, good start. Then I take the keyboard out of the poorly assembled packaging, all the damn switches are all over the place, was this thing machined by hand? The V keycap is actually hitting the spacebar.









And to top it off some nice aesthetic flaws like the back of the keyboard not being glued properly leaving gaps and sharp edges, and some more poor machining leaving gaps around the switches.

Can believe I paid about €160 for this coat hanger abortion of a keyboard.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just received my XMIT Hall Effect Bamboo keyboard, what an absolute piece of garbage. First of all, they didn't include the extra springs I paid for... Okay, good start. Then I take the keyboard out of the poorly assembled packaging, all the damn switches are all over the place, was this thing machined by hand? The V keycap is actually hitting the spacebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off some nice aesthetic flaws like the back of the keyboard not being glued properly leaving gaps and sharp edges, and some more poor machining leaving gaps around the switches.
> 
> Can believe I paid about €160 for this coat hanger abortion of a keyboard.


It looks pretty trashy as well. The keys aren't aligned for $***.


----------



## drazah

I've heard a lot of stories of that some XMIT Hall Effect board being absolute garbage. I believe the company owners commented on it over in r/MechanicalKeyboards and mentioned that it was mainly the manufacturer doing "rogue" changes to the layout without ever getting confirmation from them.

Because of that bamboo case, a lot of buyers are experiencing insane key wobble, and having to actually shim the switches so they align correctly.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I've heard a lot of stories of that some XMIT Hall Effect board being absolute garbage. I believe the company owners commented on it over in r/MechanicalKeyboards and mentioned that it was mainly the manufacturer doing "rogue" changes to the layout without ever getting confirmation from them.
> 
> Because of that bamboo case, a lot of buyers are experiencing insane key wobble, and having to actually shim the switches so they align correctly.


Going to see if I can work something out with massdrop, this is the kind of build quality I'd expect from a €30 keyboard off aliexpress, completely unacceptable at this price. And it doesn't seem to be an issue across the board, there definitely are ones that haven't been milled by a drunk CNC...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Going to see if I can work something out with massdrop, this is the kind of build quality I'd expect from a €30 keyboard off aliexpress, completely unacceptable at this price. And it doesn't seem to be an issue across the board, there definitely are ones that haven't been milled by a drunk CNC...


Here was the post from XMIT to the person on reddit with similar issues...
Quote:


> Hi - thank you so much for taking the time to post photos of your board and do such a detailed write up of the issues you're seeing.
> First give you my initial thoughts. Then, I'll address your photos, then your main post, then some of the replies.
> 
> Send this board back to Massdrop. Do this ASAP. We'll give you a full refund, or a replacement if we have it.
> In short, this is the worst board I've ever seen. I need to have a serious chat with the factory about quality control, even if it means that I need to put someone I know on the factory floor for quality control. This is ludicrous. Every time I sign on to check board feedback I see a new low. If this keeps up there won't be a Round 2 simply because I won't want to work with these manufacturers anymore.
> 
> Let's take a look at the photos.
> 
> The black/clear acrylic casing for these boards is a favorite because it highlights the backlight so nicely. It has also been a manufacturing challenge. The way the factory implemented this was to take a clear piece of acrylic and paint one side of it black. For the most part this was done in a professional manner, with consistent, even paint quality. None of these issues have manifested on the solid black acrylic case, which has been the most reliably good one so far.
> 
> With your board, it looks like they used the wrong end of a rattle can to do this paint job. Image #1 shows what was likely some wet paint that got smeared when the board were assembled. Photos 2 and 3 show more wet paint and touch ups. Photo 7 shows some peeled paint. Photo 11 shows that, indeed, some paint was wet and adhered to the middle layer.
> 
> This board would have failed quality control if I were at the factory. I appreciate the photos: this is extremely useful to show the factory how NOT to do things.
> 
> Apart from that, though, just looking at the photos, I don't see anything wrong. Let's go on to your responses.
> 
> Damping: the switches are upstroke damped compared to the first revisions I got. Do you see four small arms poking out of the black switch slider, about halfway up? These contact the switch housing simultaneously on the upstroke, reducing the up stroke noise. They're not quiet, but, the earlier ones were MUCH louder.
> 
> Stabilizers: the choice of plate mounted stabilizers was intentional to make key cap swaps easier. The factory offered something like a Costar stabilizer but with a different, proprietary clip mount, and I rejected it. I've found that a thick grease in all the stabilizer wire contact points, and a thin grease elsewhere, helps some with the rattle.
> 
> Screws: I've raised many concerns about the screws for the reasons you detail and the factory kept pushing back. For a later revision, we're certainly moving to either a captive nut, or a brass threaded insert. Acrylic and bamboo are horrible threading materials.
> 
> Paint: I discussed this above. It is common for rattle can paints to have acetone, xylene, or other organic solvents as propellants.
> 
> Rubber feet: This is another area of concern. For future boards I'd like to move to round bumpers, set in machined circular holes in the board.
> 
> Serial number sticker: could you please send me a photo of this? I've not seen this before at all. The factory added this without my approval. It should be in the standard Technic font that XMIT Keyboards uses for marketing materials, and it should be centered (ideally etched) under the logo on the back of the board.
> 
> Closing thoughts:
> I had a vision for Hall boards a long time ago that I shelved because I thought it would be too much work to build them from scratch. I was so excited to find a company that had basically implemented my vision, and to work with them to bring these keyboards to market.
> I expected a few growing pains along the way. Anticipating this, I tried to be extremely careful about what we shipped. We went through many early revisions and a round of beta testers to sort out issues.
> 
> Apart from being in China myself I'm not sure what more I could have done.
> 
> Your issue - and nearly all the issues people are reporting - are some combination of: regressions from earlier review feedback; poor quality control; new things that were not present in any of the sample boards I got. Next time I plan to be much more hands on with the factory through the manufacturing process, including: writing a quality control checklist, refusing to pay for boards that do not pass control, and weekly check-ins with the factory. (Also maybe I'll learn Chinese, I've been meaning to for years.)
> 
> So, yes, I'll admit that this product was a little rushed to market. Do I have regrets? No. Why not? Because your feedback - the community's feedback - has been absolutely instrumental in this process. I value it dearly and am working in overdrive to fix all of these issues. (Did you know that I have a wife, and kids, and a day job?)
> 
> Return this board. Get your money back, and give me more parts for doing refurbs. I just hope that you continue to believe in my vision for the potential for these switches, and decide to join us for Round 2. I'm sorry you were disappointed.
> 
> Cheers, XMIT


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I would expect this kind of quality from my 50 dollar e-element mechanical keyboard. Except the keyboard I use has amazing build quality for the price. I went to fry's a few days ago and tested a few mechanical keyboards and alot of them didnt feel too good. There was a zalman board on display and the key switches felt like trash.


----------



## Dair76

Are there any Ergodox users here? I've been toying with the idea of using one as an ergonomic game controller, just as a kind of fun project for over the summer. Has anyone done anything similar?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Are there any Ergodox users here? I've been toying with the idea of using one as an ergonomic game controller, just as a kind of fun project for over the summer. Has anyone done anything similar?


It's something I've been curious about. I do know that VSG, aka @geggeg did have one he reviewed, and could provide a good amount of thoughts on ^_^


----------



## VSG

Yeah, it can be definitely used as one. The right half of the original ErgoDox design is independently functional and QMK firmware means you can re-assign all keys too.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ive got a RedScarf68 wrapped in a Saber Alu case. This is a tank. One of the best alu cases I have used to date.


Nice! I need grab one of them for my Tada68, debating on waiting for Originative to start selling them or just getting one off Taobao. Pics if you can please.


----------



## Rob27shred

Finally got everything in & built my 1st board!







I ordered just about everything from Sentarq & was pretty happy with everything but the plate. The plate was in decent shape with proper anodizing & very few scratches, but it had a slight bow in it I had to straighten out, the bottom of the spacebar cutout was bent & needed straightened, & the thing that pissed me off was the cutouts for the stabs were to big for plate mounted stabs.







I had to improvise there by using a tiny piece of zip tie to shim out each side of every stab, wish I would've just order PCB mounted stabs in hindsight. Although Sentraq does not sell PCB mounted stabs so you'd think they'd make sure their plates are milled properly.







Lesson learned there, gonna use PCB mounted stabs from now on unless I absolutely have to use plate mounted.

All in all I am pretty happy with the build though. I went with Cherry blacks & spring swapped them to 80g springs & added SIP sockets while I had the switches open. I lubed the stabs when assembling them. Also just used regular white LEDs for the switches. The PCB is pretty slick with it's RGB underglow, it not only allows you to control the colors it actually has a few different effects which surprised me. I got the clear plastic case mostly as a place holder till I can get a nice sandwich case with a clear acrylic middle, but I actually kinda like it TBH. The 80g springs heavied up blacks more than I thought they would but they have a very good feel to me since I prefer heavy switches. I made sure to take pics of the whole process so I'll add a link to a build log in this post tomorrow. For now I'm ready to call it a night, I worked all day then spent most of the night building this so I burnt myself out a bit on this one. I just couldn't call it a night till I finished it, LOL...


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah, it can be definitely used as one. The right half of the original ErgoDox design is independently functional and QMK firmware means you can re-assign all keys too.


Thanks! When you say "independently functional", what do you mean exactly? Is it for example that either half can be used without the other attached?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Thanks! When you say "independently functional", what do you mean exactly? Is it for example that either half can be used without the other attached?


The right half is connected to the PC and has the Teensy microcontroller. So you can just connect it and use it. The left half needs to be connected to the right half via the TRRS cable for it to function.

I think the newer ErgoDox Infinity kit has both halves independent but get a confirmation from others.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The right half is connected to the PC and has the Teensy microcontroller. So you can just connect it and use it. The left half needs to be connected to the right half via the TRRS cable for it to function.
> 
> I think the newer ErgoDox Infinity kit has both halves independent but get a confirmation from others.


Thanks +REP!

I think I saw a video of someone making one of the Massdrop units on Youtube, and the PCBs could be used either way up - so it was a right hand half on top, but flip it over and it could be used as the left hand half.

I'll look into it more, but it would be ideal if I could make two identical independent "half" units from the one kit. Although I doubt that's possible if there's only one controller. Hmmm... time for more investigation!


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> I have had a few mehcs over the years - mostly TKL and mostly mainstream brands. Then I got a Pok3r a year ago or so, which got me more interested in smaller "custom" boards. I just got my I:C Infinity 60% a few days ago, and had my first experience soldering electronics, which went fairly well I think. The switches are 78g Zealios and I like the subtle differences to the MX clears on the Pok3r - especially the less noticable pinging noise from the springs (although sadly not entirely gone):
> 
> Here is the finished board along with a few WIP photos:
> (If anyone cares, the case is the Iquinix Lambo and the cables are made by SKD Cables. Notice the combination of two types of paracord on the red cable.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - I hope you like it.


hold up? can you just be keybord controller bords? i blew one out on my IBM 5155 Model F trying to convert it to ps/2
also whats with poeple putting lights in the keybord? seems like it would be detracting having light pointing up right next to your monitors.
i cant say 100% i have never thought, BOY my keybord needs lights... could you imagen that on a Model M, a keyboard thats already a power hog, i cant use my 89 model M on my Pentium 3 server, overloads ps/2 port.


----------



## TTheuns

Quick update since the last time I posted here.
Instead of Jailhousing my TKL with MX Blues I bought a TADA68 with MOD-L switches, and a week after arrival treated it to a MiTo Canvas XDA keyset. (It's a lot quieter already)
Two months later and I've bought a Planck with MOD-M switches on the way. Signature Plastics SA Ice Cap Ortho set on the way for that as well.
And that brings us to today. SP put their DSA Granite set back up, so I treated my TKL to a full set, the NPKC blanks were getting boring.
Now the only thing that remains on my wishlist is SA Nuclear Data.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got everything in & built my 1st board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered just about everything from Sentarq & was pretty happy with everything but the plate. The plate was in decent shape with proper anodizing & very few scratches, but it had a slight bow in it I had to straighten out, the bottom of the spacebar cutout was bent & needed straightened, & the thing that pissed me off was the cutouts for the stabs were to big for plate mounted stabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to improvise there by using a tiny piece of zip tie to shim out each side of every stab, wish I would've just order PCB mounted stabs in hindsight. Although Sentraq does not sell PCB mounted stabs so you'd think they'd make sure their plates are milled properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned there, gonna use PCB mounted stabs from now on unless I absolutely have to use plate mounted.
> 
> All in all I am pretty happy with the build though. I went with Cherry blacks & spring swapped them to 80g springs & added SIP sockets while I had the switches open. I lubed the stabs when assembling them. Also just used regular white LEDs for the switches. The PCB is pretty slick with it's RGB underglow, it not only allows you to control the colors it actually has a few different effects which surprised me. I got the clear plastic case mostly as a place holder till I can get a nice sandwich case with a clear acrylic middle, but I actually kinda like it TBH. The 80g springs heavied up blacks more than I thought they would but they have a very good feel to me since I prefer heavy switches. I made sure to take pics of the whole process so I'll add a link to a build log in this post tomorrow. For now I'm ready to call it a night, I worked all day then spent most of the night building this so I burnt myself out a bit on this one. I just couldn't call it a night till I finished it, LOL...


Had to stop by to say that's just awesome, looking foward to those pics.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Had to stop by to say that's just awesome, looking foward to those pics.


Thanks man, I apperciate it! I almost forgot about posting the build log on here, been a hetic last few days for me. I'll be sure to post them later today when I get in from work.


----------



## CptAsian

I snagged this set a few days ago, and I'm really looking forward to throwing the red/white on my CODE TKL. I'll try to remember to post pics when they show up in a few weeks.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/35893

And I'm hoping the color goes nicely with my rig (it has white case lighting).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rob27shred

Here is a build log from my last build as promised.


http://imgur.com/uWmuz


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can someone please recommend me a simple TKL keyboard? I don't want backlighting or fancy colours, just black keycaps and black case.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking at the Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL. I really like the front printed keys vs top printed.
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/uk-filco-ninja-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-click-action-keyboard.asp
> 
> I'm in the UK if that makes a difference! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: The KUL ES-87 looks really nice too, the media keys are a pretty big deal for me. I can't seem to find it in the UK though?
> Scratch that, not available in UK ISO.


If you didn't decide and like Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL I suggest you to buy Filco Convertible 2 USB/Bluetooth keyboard (TKL or Full)
Bluetooth could become important in future. And replace keycaps with Ducky PBT Dark Grey Blank or Side Printed...

https://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=1874

with these keycaps...PBT Dark Grey Side Printed Laser Engraved... 1.5mm thick, best type of keys.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1806

Black Filco with PBT Grey Keycaps will look sick
Here you can find Filco in UK.

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/filco-convertible-2-usa-ascii-keyboards.asp

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/filco-convertible-2-tenkeyless-tactile-action-usa-ascii-keyboards.asp

They are so strong and durable. Special if you take care for keyboard, clean and later you can replace springs on keys for few years.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> If you didn't decide and like Majestouch 2 Ninja TKL I suggest you to buy Filco Convertible 2 USB/Bluetooth keyboard (TKL or Full)
> Bluetooth could become important in future. And replace keycaps with Ducky PBT Dark Grey Blank or Side Printed...
> 
> https://www.diatec.co.jp/en/det.php?prod_c=1874
> 
> with these keycaps...PBT Dark Grey Side Printed Laser Engraved... 1.5mm thick, best type of keys.
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1806
> 
> Black Filco with PBT Grey Keycaps will look sick
> Here you can find Filco in UK.
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/filco-convertible-2-usa-ascii-keyboards.asp
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/filco-convertible-2-tenkeyless-tactile-action-usa-ascii-keyboards.asp
> 
> They are so strong and durable. Special if you take care for keyboard, clean and later you can replace springs on keys for few years.


Thanks... Yeah the convertible looks really nice. I emailed keyboard co about a week or so ago to ask for availability and Filco don't yet produce an ISO version. He reckoned the TKL may arrive later this year but not in the near future.

I think it may be worth it to wait.


----------



## Vlada011

I use US Layout. For me it's same.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I cant stand anything other than us layout. I had a uk layout keyboard once and I replaced it a week later.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I cant stand anything other than us layout. I had a uk layout keyboard once and I replaced it a week later.


I used a Japanese keyboard for a few years, where the spacebar was the size of your average shift key







.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I used a Japanese keyboard for a few years, where the spacebar was the size of your average shift key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh my...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I used a Japanese keyboard for a few years, where the spacebar was the size of your average shift key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I kinda like the JIS Layout, especially the HHKB JIS versions. Its probably the only other layout I would use.


----------



## Vlada011

I live in Europe and special can't use on German-Deutch, Z - Y are on opposite place.
For my keyboard US layout was necessary because PBT keys, but anyway I would use US.
Before I had G510 US as well. US is dominant and I think basic layout and most gamers like US.
I would not wait UK, Filco Convertible 2 US with Cherry MX Brown is perfect typing-gaming keyboard, for gaming strictly I would go on Black, for typing strictly on Clear, but no Clear Filco and that's flaw..
Deck Legend Frost with Cherry MX Clear and White Backlight DS PBT keycaps is one of 3 keyboards I wish mostly.
She cost more than CORSAIR K95 with RGB but it's far more durable and will last much longer.
For me that's synonym for Mechanical Keyboard. I like that old school look, but from picture she promise you 20 years of use.
And After 20 years customer will need to replace springs. That's only flaw. Backlight as well should work 20 years.



this is difference between UK and US-USA.


----------



## drazah

Just got a pretty good deal on a RealForce 87u 55g. I will be using it mainly for a donor board to transplant the 55g rubber cups to my HHKB. I am not sure yet if I will just keep the RF or try and re-sell considering I don't see myself ever giving up my HHKB. I just wanted another Topre keyboard to compare. I will post some pics of the RF 87U when it arrive and pics of the process on the transplant.


----------



## pez

UK layout simply would never work for me because I'm now used to the backspace key being in the HHKB position for every board I use now. Hitting enter on habit would be much more destructive than hitting |,\ for me.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> UK layout simply would never work for me because I'm now used to the backspace key being in the HHKB position for every board I use now. Hitting enter on habit would be much more destructive than hitting |,\ for me.


Without a doubt, a few people I work with use ISO layout and I can't get used to the big enter key. It feels super flimsy (although they are using cheap keyboards) but it also just doesn't feel right. When i switched to the HHKB layout, it felt weird at first but it never felt like it was bad. It took me literally a day to get used to it, and now it just feels extremely natural to how I type. I honestly can't really go back to standard ANSI because of the CTRL position for HHKB and the Caps Lock on ANSI.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Are there any Ergodox users here? I've been toying with the idea of using one as an ergonomic game controller, just as a kind of fun project for over the summer. Has anyone done anything similar?


I was thinking of doing something similar a while back, but it seems you cannot purchase ergodox one sided, you have to buy both. At 240 bucks, I'm not sure it's worth it just for a gaming board. I love my G13 but it's the 4th one I'm on, those rubber domes really crap out after a year or so. They just aren't as responsive. I guess I could always modify it, remove all the keys and put some mech switches in there, but that's pretty involved with schematics, wiring, etc, and the one single great success story I saw a while back can no longer be found on the internet.









You'd think Logitech would update the G13 after NINE YEARS on the market.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I was thinking of doing something similar a while back, but it seems you cannot purchase ergodox one sided, you have to buy both. At 240 bucks, I'm not sure it's worth it just for a gaming board. I love my G13 but it's the 4th one I'm on, those rubber domes really crap out after a year or so. They just aren't as responsive. I guess I could always modify it, remove all the keys and put some mech switches in there, but that's pretty involved with schematics, wiring, etc, and the one single great success story I saw a while back can no longer be found on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think Logitech would update the G13 after NINE YEARS on the market.


Yeah, the G13 would be a nice solution if they gave it an overhaul for 2017. Razer have a couple of similar devices but I'm not a fan of their products in general. I had an Ideazon Merc years ago, and loved the gaming layout on the left of the keyboard, though truth be known, the actual keys were terrible! SteelSeries bought them out and released a version with backlighting, but then seemed to abandon the Ideazon designs. Pity, because a sleeker, mechanical version of the Merc would be an insta-buy from me!


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Here is a build log from my last build as promised.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uWmuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do you game on that? the lack of the right half of the keyboard would make it useless for me for anything other than a 8-bit DOS PC and even then no number pad for arrows and connector being usb forces you on modern pc. but for gaming personal i need all keys around the arrow keys to be in standard Model M layout or im better off with my DS3 controller.
also no function keys or escape.... i would put up with a membrane before that, do you have a function key or something?
and i though the Model F XT 83 key was missing keys.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Here is a build log from my last build as promised.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uWmuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you game on that? the lack of the right half of the keyboard would make it useless for me for anything other than a 8-bit DOS PC and even then no number pad for arrows and connector being usb forces you on modern pc. but for gaming personal i need all keys around the arrow keys to be in standard Model M layout or im better off with my DS3 controller.
> also no function keys or escape.... i would put up with a membrane before that, do you have a function key or something?
> and i though the Model F XT 83 key was missing keys.
Click to expand...

I have been running a 60% for quite some time and I actually last night finished up my Sentraq s60rgb build. Everyone is different for me I have NO use for the anything other than 60%. All keyboards like this have multiple layers which are accessed thru a FN. These keyboards are fully programmable you can make any key whatever u want it to be, no limits. What doesn't work for you works wonderful for others. Only thing I sometimes miss is arrow keys just when over clocking in the BIOS but than again mouse works perfectly. If you need the rest of a keyboard than get a full keyboard and don't waste your time with a 60%. I game FPS

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have been running a 60% for quite some time and I actually last night finished up my Sentraq s60rgb build. Everyone is different for me I have NO use for the anything other than 60%. All keyboards like this have multiple layers which are accessed thru a FN. These keyboards are fully programmable you can make any key whatever u want it to be, no limits. What doesn't work for you works wonderful for others. Only thing I sometimes miss is arrow keys just when over clocking in the BIOS but than again mouse works perfectly. If you need the rest of a keyboard than get a full keyboard and don't waste your time with a 60%. I game FPS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


i mostly play fps games as well but i use the arrow keys for walking, enter=use numpad0=maylay end=holster del=granade mmb=reload r-alt=duck, bump wrist off space for jump.
i know my lay out is odd but i instantly feel all my keys no mater how im sitting.

also how do you make a mouse work in a bios? my sr-2 dont even have a ps/2 mouse port (never tried a usb keyboard on it, dont know if that works in bios, assume not)
i have had one AMbios i hat on a 1997 supermicro system that used a mouse and imitateed the look of windows 3.x but its actually a horrible thing compared to normal AMbios.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have been running a 60% for quite some time and I actually last night finished up my Sentraq s60rgb build. Everyone is different for me I have NO use for the anything other than 60%. All keyboards like this have multiple layers which are accessed thru a FN. These keyboards are fully programmable you can make any key whatever u want it to be, no limits. What doesn't work for you works wonderful for others. Only thing I sometimes miss is arrow keys just when over clocking in the BIOS but than again mouse works perfectly. If you need the rest of a keyboard than get a full keyboard and don't waste your time with a 60%. I game FPS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i mostly play fps games as well but i use the arrow keys for walking, enter=use numpad0=maylay end=holster del=granade mmb=reload r-alt=duck, bump wrist off space for jump.
> i know my lay out is odd but i instantly feel all my keys no mater how im sitting.
> 
> also how do you make a mouse work in a bios? my sr-2 dont even have a ps/2 mouse port (never tried a usb keyboard on it, dont know if that works in bios, assume not)
> i have had one AMbios i hat on a 1997 supermicro system that used a mouse and imitateed the look of windows 3.x but its actually a horrible thing compared to normal AMbios.
Click to expand...

I use WSAD for movement, shift for run, caps lock is lctrl on my board I use that for slide, space is jump and C is for crouch. Rest is all on the mouse, back button reload, forward button special/grenade, and middle mouse button click is melee.

Newer MB natively support mouse in BIOS

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I use WSAD for movement, shift for run, caps lock is lctrl on my board I use that for slide, space is jump and C is for crouch. Rest is all on the mouse, back button reload, forward button special/grenade, and middle mouse button click is melee.
> 
> Newer MB natively support mouse in BIOS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


is LGA 1366 considered older then? cuz my sr-2 and my Z800 have no support... but i am on server hardware so maby that affects bios mouse support.


----------



## drazah

Received my RealForce 87U 55g today.

My first impression so far is that 55g is definitely crisp. MUCH crisper than my 45g HHKB. This could because the 87U is currently unsilenced and unlubed as my HHKB is both. 45g Topre feels much smoother, slightly mushy (not in a bad way) and just enough tactility. I am definitely liking the 55g more currently but I do not like the stock 87U. It feels cheaper than my HHKB to be honest. I think a lot of it has to do with the metal plate. The thock on the 87U is extremely minimal compared to the insane thock of my HHKB.

But, i didn't buy this board to use, I specifically bought it to transplant the 55g cups to my HHKB. I will be doing this in the next few days and will probably post some pics and videos before I do it. I might even live stream the transplant when I do it if people are interested in how its done.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> do you game on that? the lack of the right half of the keyboard would make it useless for me for anything other than a 8-bit DOS PC and even then no number pad for arrows and connector being usb forces you on modern pc. but for gaming personal i need all keys around the arrow keys to be in standard Model M layout or im better off with my DS3 controller.
> also no function keys or escape.... i would put up with a membrane before that, do you have a function key or something?
> and i though the Model F XT 83 key was missing keys.


It has a function & Esc. key, it's just because of the key caps I have on it right now. The esc. is in the top left corner like any other KB & I have an artisan cap on it instead of the actual esc. key. Pretty much the same for my Fn key, I had to use the print page button for my Fn key because that is all the keys I have for that particular set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Received my RealForce 87U 55g today.
> 
> My first impression so far is that 55g is definitely crisp. MUCH crisper than my 45g HHKB. This could because the 87U is currently unsilenced and unlubed as my HHKB is both. 45g Topre feels much smoother, slightly mushy (not in a bad way) and just enough tactility. I am definitely liking the 55g more currently but I do not like the stock 87U. It feels cheaper than my HHKB to be honest. I think a lot of it has to do with the metal plate. The thock on the 87U is extremely minimal compared to the insane thock of my HHKB.
> 
> But, i didn't buy this board to use, I specifically bought it to transplant the 55g cups to my HHKB. I will be doing this in the next few days and will probably post some pics and videos before I do it. I might even live stream the transplant when I do it if people are interested in how its done.


Nice project, I'm kinda jealous, LOL! I'd definitely be interested in seeing how a swap is done on a Topre board. BTW what you planning on doing with the left overs of the RF & the 45g cups from your HHKB? I might be interested in taking them off your hands if you're planning on selling them. I've been looking for a somewhat wallet friendly way to get a Topre board to try out.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> It has a function & Esc. key, it's just because of the key caps I have on it right now. The esc. is in the top right corner like any other KB & I have an artisan cap on it instead of the actual esc. key. Pretty much the same for my Fn key, I had to use the print page button for my Fn key because that is all the keys I have for that particular set.
> 
> Nice project, I'm kinda jealous, LOL! I'd definitely be interested in seeing how a swap is done on a Topre board. BTW what you planning on doing with the left overs of the RF & the 45g cups from your HHKB? I might be interested in taking them off your hands if you're planning on selling them. I've been looking for a somewhat wallet friendly way to get a Topre board to try out.


I plan on swapping however many 55g cups to my HHKB and then putting the 45g back into the 87U and re-selling it. The 87U cost me ~$200 shipped, I plan on re-selling it for ~$150


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Without a doubt, a few people I work with use ISO layout and I can't get used to the big enter key. It feels super flimsy (although they are using cheap keyboards) but it also just doesn't feel right. When i switched to the HHKB layout, it felt weird at first but it never felt like it was bad. It took me literally a day to get used to it, and now it just feels extremely natural to how I type. I honestly can't really go back to standard ANSI because of the CTRL position for HHKB and the Caps Lock on ANSI.


Yep, we share the same mindset on that







.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, we share the same mindset on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


trying out my 87U for the day and I just find myself constantly going into CAPS and spamming \\\\\\\\\\ lol.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> It has a function & Esc. key, it's just because of the key caps I have on it right now. The esc. is in the top right corner like any other KB & I have an artisan cap on it instead of the actual esc. key. Pretty much the same for my Fn key, I had to use the print page button for my Fn key because that is all the keys I have for that particular set.
> 
> Nice project, I'm kinda jealous, LOL! I'd definitely be interested in seeing how a swap is done on a Topre board. BTW what you planning on doing with the left overs of the RF & the 45g cups from your HHKB? I might be interested in taking them off your hands if you're planning on selling them. I've been looking for a somewhat wallet friendly way to get a Topre board to try out.


oh, well you escape key is in "~`" location so i assumed that was your tilda or how ever you spell it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> trying out my 87U for the day and I just find myself constantly going into CAPS and spamming \\\\\\\\\\ lol.


Don't forget about erasing things as you try to use | \ (if you use those at all







).


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't forget about erasing things as you try to use | \ (if you use those at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Thats been happening to me all day haha. I used standard ANSI layout my entire life and I adjusted to the HHKB layout in literally a day, after using that for a few months now and today was the first day I left my HHKB at home and using this 87U... its taking me longer to adjust back to the ANSI layout than it was to adjust to the totally new HHKB layout. It's really weird, but it definitely solidifies the idea that the HHKB just works best for me and for the work I do. Full-size, TKL and standard ANSI layout just doesn't work efficiently for me anymore.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thats been happening to me all day haha. I used standard ANSI layout my entire life and I adjusted to the HHKB layout in literally a day, after using that for a few months now and today was the first day I left my HHKB at home and using this 87U... its taking me longer to adjust back to the ANSI layout than it was to adjust to the totally new HHKB layout. It's really weird, but it definitely solidifies the idea that the HHKB just works best for me and for the work I do. Full-size, TKL and standard ANSI layout just doesn't work efficiently for me anymore.


The IBM Model F and M have way diffrent layout and suprinsingly enough once i got used to the model F i could go back and forth and never miss press a key, back slash is were i normally press on left shift but i some how use both now without problems.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Ya know. Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure I had a Model M keyboard when I was 10. I don't know what ever happened to it.


----------



## RUSL

Just ordered a pok3r, white backlit with browns. It will be my first mechanical keyboard.









...and now the wait for amazon to get it in stock and then for shipping begins.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUSL*
> 
> Just ordered a pok3r, white backlit with browns. It will be my first mechanical keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now the wait for amazon to get it in stock and then for shipping begins.


Joining the club, nice







Although have you ever had any experience with 60% KBs yet? There definitely is a bit of a learning curve with them coming from full sized or TKL boards, 60%s rely heavily on Fn layers. I will say the Pok3r is a great choice quality & learning wise for a 1st 60% KB. It has a default Fn layer that covers all of the keys you would have with a TKL, then 3 more Pn layers that can be programmed right from the board itself. Here is a link to the User manual since the one it comes with is not as in depth http://www.vortexgear.tw/db/upload/webdata4/6vortex_20166523361966663.pdf

Post some pics when you get it & welcome to a wonderful, wallet destroying hobby!







Trust me it can get as bad as customizing & upgrading your PC financially & obsessively speaking. I went from just grabbing a cheap Rosewill mech KB with Cherry browns for gaming to now owning 9 different mech KBs, one being a completely custom build, 5 of them having their switches swapped & stabilizers lubed, 1 of them heavily modded to silence it & stabs lubed (XMIT Hall Effect KB), & only 2 of them still in the stock state I received them in, LOL! The rabbit hole can go pretty deep here believe it or not.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

To be honest I wouldn't be able to use a keyboard unless it had a number pad. Mostly for gaming.


----------



## X-Nine

I was thinking about buying the Code 60% with clears, but I'm not real sure. It's the exact same thing as the Pok3r (licensed from them) but has black case, keys, and a white plate for the backlighting. I know "PBT Caps rulez them all lulz" but until PBT caps are widely available backlit, I'm not gonna bother with the Pok3r. Backlighting is a necessity for me as I like to keep the lights low whilst working/gaming at home. Plus I figure WASD/Code is based here in the states, warranty and support would be much easier.


----------



## Rob27shred

I finally broke down on the Gateron clears I had in my Tada68







I really did try to like them since I can go much lower in weighting & still be comfortable with linear switches, but 40g bottom out force with 27g actuation is just to light for me period. Although i really like the solid construction & 65% FF of the Tada68, so I figured it was time to put that batch of Cherry tactile greys I got to use. I went ahead & lubed up 68 of them with Geekhackers Thick mix of Krytox, then proceeded to de-solder the Gat clears & LEDs from the board.





Everything thankfully went smoothly with the de-solder & removal process, but TBH this was one of the more challenging switch swaps I've done so far. I got this board 2nd hand & I'm pretty sure the LEDs were swapped out by the previous owner. Which normally wouldn't be an issue but whoever did the LED swap really did not know what they were doing & made a mess of the PCB. They cut the LED legs long & folded them into towards the PCB, which made their removal a nightmare. All the LED joints had absurd amount of solder applied to them, the solder balls on the LED joints were much bigger than even the switch joints! Which in turn caused there to be flux puddles that resembled little oil spills all over the PCB. It truly made the LED de-soldering/removal & clean up of the PCB 1,000 times harder than it should've been.







Here's a pic of how it looked before I started de-soldering but after I had cleaned most of the flux off.


Now that I've had a few good typing sessions on it I can say that i am glad I went through all the trouble though. I really feel like I ended up with one of the best feeling KBs I have right now thanks to putting in the work. The lubed tactile greys feel & sound amazing, buttery smooth other than the tactile bump. They really have more of a thock sound than a clack sound, kinda reminiscent of some Topre sound tests I've heard. The feels between these & Topre are probably much different though. I'm pretty sure it's the substantially thick stainless steel plate the Tada68 rocks that I can thank for the unique sound. No spring ping at all, stabs are dead quiet now after being lubed. Most importantly I got to do a proper soldering job on the switches & LEDs which makes me much more confident in this boards longevity now.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't be able to use a keyboard unless it had a number pad. Mostly for gaming.


It takes some getting used to & macros help a lot with gaming on fully programmable 60%s. But I do understand how you could feel that the numpad is a necessity & I would really only recommend fully programmable 60%s for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Code 60% with clears, but I'm not real sure. It's the exact same thing as the Pok3r (licensed from them) but has black case, keys, and a white plate for the backlighting. I know "PBT Caps rulez them all lulz" but until PBT caps are widely available backlit, I'm not gonna bother with the Pok3r. Backlighting is a necessity for me as I like to keep the lights low whilst working/gaming at home. Plus I figure WASD/Code is based here in the states, warranty and support would be much easier.


Vortex themselves make double shot PBT/POM caps that have translucent legends to let the back lighting shine through, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/pbt-104-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set-backlit-doubleshot-black.html This set is from WASD but I'm 99% sure it's a Vortex made set.


----------



## drazah

Oooo greys! One of the few MX style switches I haven't tried! I haven't build a custom board of my own yet (mainly because I haven't found an MX switch I love) but I love the layout of the Tada68 and I love the simplistic keycaps on yours. Dat Fugu also


----------



## RUSL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RUSL*
> 
> Just ordered a pok3r, white backlit with browns. It will be my first mechanical keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now the wait for amazon to get it in stock and then for shipping begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the club, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although have you ever had any experience with 60% KBs yet? There definitely is a bit of a learning curve with them coming from full sized or TKL boards, 60%s rely heavily on Fn layers. I will say the Pok3r is a great choice quality & learning wise for a 1st 60% KB. It has a default Fn layer that covers all of the keys you would have with a TKL, then 3 more Pn layers that can be programmed right from the board itself. Here is a link to the User manual since the one it comes with is not as in depth http://www.vortexgear.tw/db/upload/webdata4/6vortex_20166523361966663.pdf
> 
> Post some pics when you get it & welcome to a wonderful, wallet destroying hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me it can get as bad as customizing & upgrading your PC financially & obsessively speaking. I went from just grabbing a cheap Rosewill mech KB with Cherry browns for gaming to now owning 9 different mech KBs, one being a completely custom build, 5 of them having their switches swapped & stabilizers lubed, 1 of them heavily modded to silence it & stabs lubed (XMIT Hall Effect KB), & only 2 of them still in the stock state I received them in, LOL! The rabbit hole can go pretty deep here believe it or not.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and no this will be my first 60% and first mechanical keyboard. I was looking at the 40's but I really need that top row to be numbers. Will post some pics when it gets in and thanks for the link!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't be able to use a keyboard unless it had a number pad. Mostly for gaming.


What games do you use the number pad for? I used to use it for 1.6, but since csgo has that "new" select system I never found myself using them that often, even though I rarely play cs any more nowadays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Code 60% with clears, but I'm not real sure. It's the exact same thing as the Pok3r (licensed from them) but has black case, keys, and a white plate for the backlighting. I know "PBT Caps rulez them all lulz" but until PBT caps are widely available backlit, I'm not gonna bother with the Pok3r. Backlighting is a necessity for me as I like to keep the lights low whilst working/gaming at home. Plus I figure WASD/Code is based here in the states, warranty and support would be much easier.


Yea, the only one I saw with backlighting and for that matter browns on amazon had double shot ABS caps, not to big a deal for me cause I'm not really sure what the difference is and I guess they can just be replaced if I decide to do that down the road. RGB would have been nice but there were none on amazon with it and is not a deal breaker for me cause I probably would have set it to some neutral color anyways, just wanted some sort of lighting.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't be able to use a keyboard unless it had a number pad. Mostly for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes some getting used to & macros help a lot with gaming on fully programmable 60%s. But I do understand how you could feel that the numpad is a necessity & I would really only recommend fully programmable 60%s for gaming.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> I was thinking about buying the Code 60% with clears, but I'm not real sure. It's the exact same thing as the Pok3r (licensed from them) but has black case, keys, and a white plate for the backlighting. I know "PBT Caps rulez them all lulz" but until PBT caps are widely available backlit, I'm not gonna bother with the Pok3r. Backlighting is a necessity for me as I like to keep the lights low whilst working/gaming at home. Plus I figure WASD/Code is based here in the states, warranty and support would be much easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vortex themselves make double shot PBT/POM caps that have translucent legends to let the back lighting shine through, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-set/pbt-104-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set-backlit-doubleshot-black.html This set is from WASD but I'm 99% sure it's a Vortex made set.
Click to expand...

You might be my new favorite person! Thanks for that, I have a buddy looking for these as well


----------



## Simmons572

The massdrop sidelit keycaps should me here within the next couple months. Looking forward to them


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ive got a RedScarf68 wrapped in a Saber Alu case. This is a tank. One of the best alu cases I have used to date.


Unfortunately mine still has the plastic case but I will definitely be getting an alum case for this soon now that it's in my daily driver rotation. I will say that even with the plastic case it still is a tank of a KB but the alum cases make them look much nicer. Nice to know the RS68 fits the Saber alum cases also, I bet that is a very nice build you have!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> You might be my new favorite person! Thanks for that, I have a buddy looking for these as well


LOL, no problem glad to help.







I tried to find somewhere selling the newer Vortex PBT/POM sets because those are 108 key sets & have some extra keys for compatibility with a few non standard layouts like Leopold's FC660M or Tada/Saber68s. But they were sold out everywhere so I linked you to the older 104 key set that WASD still has in stock. As long as you & your buddy's boards have a standard layout they will work fine.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ive got a RedScarf68 wrapped in a Saber Alu case. This is a tank. One of the best alu cases I have used to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately mine still has the plastic case but I will definitely be getting an alum case for this soon now that it's in my daily driver rotation. I will say that even with the plastic case it still is a tank of a KB but the alum cases make them look much nicer. Nice to know the RS68 fits the Saber alum cases also, I bet that is a very nice build you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JasonCL*
> 
> You might be my new favorite person! Thanks for that, I have a buddy looking for these as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, no problem glad to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find somewhere selling the newer Vortex PBT/POM sets because those are 108 key sets & have some extra keys for compatibility with a few non standard layouts like Leopold's FC660M or Tada/Saber68s. But they were sold out everywhere so I linked you to the older 104 key set that WASD still has in stock. As long as you & your buddy's boards have a standard layout they will work fine.
Click to expand...

Yup, I believe his does, mine is the standard Code w/ clears. Now I need to find a set just like this, but with 60% in mind. Oh Vortex, where art thou, Vortex?


----------



## drazah

check out /r/MechMarket on Reddit. Really good community if second hand stuff doesn't bother. Everyone takes care of their stuff, almost everything you get is near brand new anyway.


----------



## Deeptek

MechMarket is the place to be. It is also a place you dont want to be unless you have deep pockets. Things can escalate quite quickly over there 

Here are a few photos Rob.









Got some promo Mod-H's with gray sliders. After lubing them they are probably my favorite tactile switch to date.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> MechMarket is the place to be. It is also a place you dont want to be unless you have deep pockets. Things can escalate quite quickly over there
> 
> Here are a few photos Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some promo Mod-H's with gray sliders. After lubing them they are probably my favorite tactile switch to date.


I've heard such good things about MOD switches. I have a switch tester with ~20 something MX switches (mostly older ones) and the 67g Zealios is my favorite. Have you ever used Zealios before? If so, how would they compare to them? I have been craving to try MOD-H switches and those Panda ones.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I've heard such good things about MOD switches. I have a switch tester with ~20 something MX switches (mostly older ones) and the 67g Zealios is my favorite. Have you ever used Zealios before? If so, how would they compare to them? I have been craving to try MOD-H switches and those Panda ones.


With the switches unlubed I prefer Zeals. With the switches lubed I prefer Mod-H. I did the lube job on my Mod-H's and used someone elses Zeals so that might have something to do with it as well. Both are great switches but im currently in love with tactile switches again because of these. I was strictly a heavy linear guy for the last few years but am now happily back on a tactile board for my daily.

I can actually say that I am excited to type on this board and it _makes typing great again!_


----------



## OrangeRaptor

MAKE TYPING GREAT AGAIN!

LOL


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone recommend me keycaps to go with my Poker 3 with leds? Would love a website thats here in the States.


----------



## Falkentyne

Are you talking about an RGB poker ?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Are you talking about an RGB poker ?


White poker with white leds.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> MechMarket is the place to be. It is also a place you dont want to be unless you have deep pockets. Things can escalate quite quickly over there
> 
> Here are a few photos Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some promo Mod-H's with gray sliders. After lubing them they are probably my favorite tactile switch to date.










WOW, she's a beauty bro!







Love the key cap set, especially the stepped caps lock. I'm kinda kicking myself for not setting mine up for one when I swapped the switches. The tactile MODs are pretty high on "to try" list since everybody is raving over them. I probably should order a batch soon before they become hard to get. Oh yeah check it out, I got a little surprise in the mail today that I ended up using to spice my Tada68 a bit more,


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> White poker with white leds.


You can wait for the Vortex 126/129 key PBT sets to get back in stock at mechanicalkeyboards.com, or you can try the doubleshot backlit keycap sets from aliexpress. Bossi has a cheap backlit PBT set on Amazon but I had problems with that seller with getting a complete set intact and without problems...and with 1 month shipping from China that becomes an absurd hassle. Pretty freaking pathetic, because the keycaps are actually pretty nice....

You could of course try taobao with an agent (like taobaoring), but agent costs + shipping may raise the price of cheap keycaps to be not so cheap.....


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can wait for the Vortex 126/129 key PBT sets to get back in stock at mechanicalkeyboards.com, or you can try the doubleshot backlit keycap sets from aliexpress. Bossi has a cheap backlit PBT set on Amazon but I had problems with that seller with getting a complete set intact and without problems...and with 1 month shipping from China that becomes an absurd hassle. Pretty freaking pathetic, because the keycaps are actually pretty nice....
> 
> You could of course try taobao with an agent (like taobaoring), but agent costs + shipping may raise the price of cheap keycaps to be not so cheap.....


Is this the set you mean?
mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=773


----------



## Falkentyne

No I meant the updated translucent ones
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1329

or the white versions of those (both with top aligned legends on numbers).
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1330
even though they say 104 key in the browser bar they're updated for nonstandard layouts so you either get 126 or 129 keys.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No I meant the updated translucent ones
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1329
> 
> or the white versions of those (both with top aligned legends on numbers).
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1330
> even though they say 104 key in the browser bar they're updated for nonstandard layouts so you either get 126 or 129 keys.


Are those better than tge stock keycaps?


----------



## Deeptek

You're not going to find a pair of nice key caps that provide back lighting, IMO.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can wait for the Vortex 126/129 key PBT sets to get back in stock at mechanicalkeyboards.com, or you can try the doubleshot backlit keycap sets from aliexpress. Bossi has a cheap backlit PBT set on Amazon but I had problems with that seller with getting a complete set intact and without problems...and with 1 month shipping from China that becomes an absurd hassle. Pretty freaking pathetic, because the keycaps are actually pretty nice....
> 
> You could of course try taobao with an agent (like taobaoring), but agent costs + shipping may raise the price of cheap keycaps to be not so cheap.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is this the set you mean?
> mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=773


The set in the link was the first one's that I looked at but of course sold out. Just received my 2 sets of Bossi backlit keys from Amazon,a few days ago(grey & black). They took less than a month to arrive I don't have any broken stems or cracked caps etc etc.... The lighting coming through the caps is bright and clean(pic below). Other than the time it takes,I'm pleased with the transaction plus,only $36 for the two. If you can wait it's well worth it IMHO. Currently waiting on some custom Alt,FN,CTRL and SHIFT caps to get here.You can see them in the pic.Trying out the Drevo Excalibur 84 with Cherry MX Browns.You can make yourself up a custom set caps here if you don't mind ABS. There are sets out there(check massdrop) you just have to put in a bit of time to find them.

https://unikeyboard.io/product-category/accessories/keycaps/


----------



## RUSL

Got my pok3r in the mail today, and what would you know, its the wrong one. They sent me the non backlit with pbt caps, ordered the doubleshot abs backlit version. Welp, now gonna have to go through the process of returning it, shame.


----------



## Ragsters

Ok so which one should I get? Both in stock.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=773

https://unikeyboard.io/product/taihao-pbt-doubleshot-backlid-white-blue/


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Ok so which one should I get? Both in stock.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=773
> 
> https://unikeyboard.io/product/taihao-pbt-doubleshot-backlid-white-blue/


Well, I think that depends on you. The set from Unikey are backlit.Either would suit you I'm sure.


----------



## drazah

Finished my 55g swap to my HHKB. Unfortunately, I was heavily intoxicated while doing it and forgot to take pictures of the whole process. Silenced and Lube, 55g definitely takes the cake over 45g. I loved the 45g while I had it, but switching to 55g applies better to me, especially for gaming. 55g cups definitely feel snappier, slightly heavier, and much more tactile. Overall, I like 55g on the Alphas, and still using 45g on all the mods and spacebar. I wasn't a fan of 55g on the spacebar and with most of the mods, so I just left them.

Going to open up both of my keyboards, while sober, and check everything out. Will also take pictures and write a process on how it was done.


----------



## Zelo

Why aren't PBT keycaps used when making keyboards? There's obviously demand for it. Didn't Coolermaster announce PBT keycaps for their Masterkeys Pro keyboards, where are they?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Why aren't PBT keycaps used when making keyboards? There's obviously demand for it. Didn't Coolermaster announce PBT keycaps for their Masterkeys Pro keyboards, where are they?


Different type of plastic. PBT has a higher melting point, but also cools and warps differently than ABS. I would assume there to be lower yield or slightly more intensive process for nice thick PBT Keycaps as compared to ABS keycaps which seem to be stock for almost everything. I also know that PBT shrinks during molding a lot more than ABS so more material would have to be used. I know material cost isn't a huge factor when running a huge factory but I would also assume PBT to be slightly more expensive already, plus adding that you would just need more of it.


----------



## Simmons572

So my Massdrop Side-lit Keycaps and Rubber Keycap sets arrived today. It's going to take a bit of getting used to typing with the rubber keycaps, but it is a lot easier to blindly find my position when playing games.
Also, I really like how these side-lit keycaps look.

Also, to whoever recommended me the MK Disco with KBT Browns, I really like how this keyboard feels. IMO, I feel that the bump on these switches are a bit more defined than the Cherry browns, which I prefer.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Why aren't PBT keycaps used when making keyboards? There's obviously demand for it. Didn't Coolermaster announce PBT keycaps for their Masterkeys Pro keyboards, where are they?


The Cooler Master ones are still coming, if that helps.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my Massdrop Side-lit Keycaps and Rubber Keycap sets arrived today. It's going to take a bit of getting used to typing with the rubber keycaps, but it is a lot easier to blindly find my position when playing games.
> Also, I really like how these side-lit keycaps look.
> 
> Also, to whoever recommended me the MK Disco with KBT Browns, I really like how this keyboard feels. IMO, I feel that the bump on these switches are a bit more defined than the Cherry browns, which I prefer.


Looking good bud!







How do like the side-lit ABS caps, are they decently thick? That may have been me who recommended the board to you, my Disco had KBT browns in it originally & I actually did like them much better than any other browns for the same reason as you. The spring weight was my only dislike as far as they go. Since then I have swapped most of the KBT browns out for Gat blacks on it though. I still have KBT browns on the top row & 6 switches above the arrow cluster but put heavier springs from Cherry blacks in them while I had it all torn apart. The heavier springs makes them feel real good IMO, kinda wish I could find somewhere that sells KBT switches by themselves.


----------



## Rob27shred

Finally got my tax return last week & decided to spoil myself a bit with a new KB build. I went the Clueboard in an acrylic sandwich case this time around, it turned out even better than my expectations!














I went with the newest rev. 2.5 PCB from them, used PCB mount stabs that I clipped & lubed, for the switches I went with Cherry Whites lubed & spring swapped to 100g stainless springs. The case colors I decided on were a black bottom, clear middle, black reinforcing plate, frosted white switch plate, & pearl vanity plate. I wanted it to be reminiscent of a Fender Stratocaster guitar with a black body & pearl pick guard, which I think it does match the look of really well. GMK Sky Dolch caps with a Fugu for icing on the cake, LOL!

Overall I am really liking the feel of this board, the lubed whites still retained a slight click but have a nice tactile bump & feel super responsive with the 100g springs. The clipped & lubed PCB mount stabs go a long way to making the board feel great too. I had originally thought that going plate mounted when you can was the best option but now I plan on using PCB mount stabs from here on out. They feel better than plate mounted & have a great clacky sound from clipping them.


----------



## CptAsian

I know we don't post these often, but I just hit a new record.


----------



## reezin14

Just ordered the CODE-61 (MX Clears) with white back-lighting. And some PBT backlit caps HERE. If anyone is looking for some caps. Can't wait. BTW the Vortex Race 3 will be out in JUNE looks interesting.


----------



## Xaero252

Getting ready to print the spacebar adapter for my Topre:


Wish me luck.
So far I've just been dealing with weird issues from stealing the stems out of a CM NovaTouch TKL. This github repo has a much better solution:
https://github.com/rixtox/Topre-to-Cherry-MX-Adapter
Hopefully soon I can start really playing with custom keycaps again. Haven't touched them since I went Topre aside from a full set of blank orange PBT keys, and now a set of blank orange cherry MX PBTs sit on these Novatouch stems. Should be an interesting thing, if I can get a different spacebar to fit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hello all.

I have been a long time mechanical keyboard user, but I have never had a truly high end mechanical keyboard. I have always bought the standard fare that they had at microcenter or where ever else.

My keyboard crapped out on me the other day and I went to frys to go buy a new one. I am using some crappy azio board, and I have decided no more. I am going to get something high quality.

I am currently looking at getting a Drevo Excaliber. I am confident that I can not live with a 60% keyboard, and I think that the drevo will be a good compromise.

Here is where I think I might need a bit of help. I really want to tweak the board for typing. I have super heavy fingers and can easily bottom out cherry green switches. I am really torn between getting cherry mx blue switches again or getting cherry mx browns. In both situations I would probably swap the springs with 100 or even 120 gram springs. This would effectively turn the switches into heavier cherry green or cherry clear switches.

Every time I have felt cherry mx brown switches, they felt very mushy and bleh. I haven't been able to try cherry mx clears which should be similar to cherry mx browns with 100g springs. IDK if there is any other differences between clears and browns other than the spring rates. I simply want the best feeling switch possible.

IDK if it matters, but I will also be replacing the key caps with double shot pbt key caps, and I will either use orings or the soft cushions to dampen the switches. On top of that I will also be using vinyl stickers to shim the switches to reduce key wobble and I will lube up the switches as well.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I have been a long time mechanical keyboard user, but I have never had a truly high end mechanical keyboard. I have always bought the standard fare that they had at microcenter or where ever else.
> 
> My keyboard crapped out on me the other day and I went to frys to go buy a new one. I am using some crappy azio board, and I have decided no more. I am going to get something high quality.
> 
> I am currently looking at getting a Drevo Excaliber. I am confident that I can not live with a 60% keyboard, and I think that the drevo will be a good compromise.
> 
> Here is where I think I might need a bit of help. I really want to tweak the board for typing. I have super heavy fingers and can easily bottom out cherry green switches. I am really torn between getting cherry mx blue switches again or getting cherry mx browns. In both situations I would probably swap the springs with 100 or even 120 gram springs. This would effectively turn the switches into heavier cherry green or cherry clear switches.
> 
> Every time I have felt cherry mx brown switches, they felt very mushy and bleh. I haven't been able to try cherry mx clears which should be similar to cherry mx browns with 100g springs. IDK if there is any other differences between clears and browns other than the spring rates. I simply want the best feeling switch possible.
> 
> IDK if it matters, but I will also be replacing the key caps with double shot pbt key caps, and I will either use orings or the soft cushions to dampen the switches. On top of that I will also be using vinyl stickers to shim the switches to reduce key wobble and I will lube up the switches as well.
> 
> Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


MX Browns and MX Clears are different in terms of the stem design. Cherry MX Clears have a more pronounced tactile bump than Brown switches.

Are you good with a soldering iron? Because you are going to at least have to desolder and resolder around 80 switches, and if it is a backlit board, double that. I feel like 120g might be a bit much but 100g springs in clears might work for you. I think I have only seen a few people actually use 120g springs for typing before, it just seems really heavy.

One thing you are going to have to keep in mind with that Drevo Excaliber keyboard is that whatever keyset you get to swap out the caps is going to have to be compatible with the layout. The drevo has a short right shift and 1u bottom row keys on the right side. Any set with that kind of compatibility will most likely have to be a groupbuy keyset and will cost 150+ with months of waiting even if it started today (unless you hunted something down aftermarket).

Whatever you do, I'd be sure to throw the modded switches on the keyboard before soldering them and try them out so you don't put together a whole board with switches that you later find to be too heavy.

One final thing, don't lube clicky switches like blues or greens (itll make them not clicky unless you do it perfectly), and honestly, switch stickers are pretty much a complete waste unless you are doing it only for the looks.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Finally got my tax return last week & decided to spoil myself a bit with a new KB build. I went the Clueboard in an acrylic sandwich case this time around, it turned out even better than my expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the newest rev. 2.5 PCB from them, used PCB mount stabs that I clipped & lubed, for the switches I went with Cherry Whites lubed & spring swapped to 100g stainless springs. The case colors I decided on were a black bottom, clear middle, black reinforcing plate, frosted white switch plate, & pearl vanity plate. I wanted it to be reminiscent of a Fender Stratocaster guitar with a black body & pearl pick guard, which I think it does match the look of really well. GMK Sky Dolch caps with a Fugu for icing on the cake, LOL!
> 
> Overall I am really liking the feel of this board, the lubed whites still retained a slight click but have a nice tactile bump & feel super responsive with the 100g springs. The clipped & lubed PCB mount stabs go a long way to making the board feel great too. I had originally thought that going plate mounted when you can was the best option but now I plan on using PCB mount stabs from here on out. They feel better than plate mounted & have a great clacky sound from clipping them.


What keycaps you going to run? This is just what I been looking for I love my leopold board with this layout would love to have the backlighting so this board it is. Have you found anyone selling the actual Leopold keycaps? they are pretty nice for stock caps


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> MX Browns and MX Clears are different in terms of the stem design. Cherry MX Clears have a more pronounced tactile bump than Brown switches.
> 
> Are you good with a soldering iron? Because you are going to at least have to desolder and resolder around 80 switches, and if it is a backlit board, double that. I feel like 120g might be a bit much but 100g springs in clears might work for you. I think I have only seen a few people actually use 120g springs for typing before, it just seems really heavy.
> 
> One thing you are going to have to keep in mind with that Drevo Excaliber keyboard is that whatever keyset you get to swap out the caps is going to have to be compatible with the layout. The drevo has a short right shift and 1u bottom row keys on the right side. Any set with that kind of compatibility will most likely have to be a groupbuy keyset and will cost 150+ with months of waiting even if it started today (unless you hunted something down aftermarket).
> 
> Whatever you do, I'd be sure to throw the modded switches on the keyboard before soldering them and try them out so you don't put together a whole board with switches that you later find to be too heavy.
> 
> One final thing, don't lube clicky switches like blues or greens (itll make them not clicky unless you do it perfectly), and honestly, switch stickers are pretty much a complete waste unless you are doing it only for the looks.


Thanks for the reply.

Yes. I have a hakko soldering station and some solder wick ready to go.

And I was aware of the shorter shift key, but thanks for tipping me off about the 1u key caps. I see what you are talking about. Thankfully it actually isn't that big of a deal because I was gonna go for some custom key caps down there anyways. My current thought is to get the double shot vortex backlit key caps and at least change the primary caps. I can worry about the shift key later on. Or so I think lol.

I also found cherry mx gray switches. These SEEM to be perfect for my needs because they have a reasonable actuation force, but have a much higher bottoming out force of 110g. The nice thing is that I can get 90 switches for 50 bucks and all I would have to do is lube the switch. I wouldn't have to mess around with springs.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Looking good bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do like the side-lit ABS caps, are they decently thick?
> 
> That may have been me who recommended the board to you, my Disco had KBT browns in it originally & I actually did like them much better than any other browns for the same reason as you. The spring weight was my only dislike as far as they go. Since then I have swapped most of the KBT browns out for Gat blacks on it though. I still have KBT browns on the top row & 6 switches above the arrow cluster but put heavier springs from Cherry blacks in them while I had it all torn apart. The heavier springs makes them feel real good IMO, kinda wish I could find somewhere that sells KBT switches by themselves.


Honestly, the keycaps do feel a bit cheaper than the stock ducky keycaps. It doesn't bother me too much, but it is noticeable. I prefer the aesthetic significantly over the original though, so it's worth it to me.

Yeah, I love the KBT browns. I do prefer the lighter feel of the springs, so I suppose, to each their own


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What keycaps you going to run? This is just what I been looking for I love my leopold board with this layout would love to have the backlighting so this board it is. Have you found anyone selling the actual Leopold keycaps? they are pretty nice for stock caps


I'm gonna keep the GMK Sky Dolch on my Clueboard. I purposely laid it out so I would have a 1u key & 1.25u R shift so I could use most of my key caps sets with it. The 2.25 R shift of the Leopold FC660M is really a pain in the butt when it comes to putting aftermarket key caps on it, I still have the stock set on mine. Thankfully they are nice thick PBT caps, sucks they pad printed them for 660M though. Afaik, Leopold does not sell full sets of their key caps by themselves, I know they sell a few single modifier keys in different colors but haven't seen sets of theirs for sale anywhere. Although MK.com sells Varmilo dye-sub PBT sets which I believe are pretty much the same as Leopold's step sculpture 2 profile. Here is a link to them, https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=421


----------



## aDyerSituation

Hey guys! Never had a mechanical keyboard before and looking to possibly get one, but not sure what to look for so maybe you all can help me.

Looking for one that isn't insanely loud and obnoxious, and has white LEDs or RGB. Full size preferably and <$200

Right now I am using a generic Logitech and keys are getting kind of sticky


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey guys! Never had a mechanical keyboard before and looking to possibly get one, but not sure what to look for so maybe you all can help me.
> 
> Looking for one that isn't insanely loud and obnoxious, and has white LEDs or RGB. Full size preferably and <$200
> 
> Right now I am using a generic Logitech and keys are getting kind of sticky


WASD Code keyboard with cherry mx brown switches.


----------



## aDyerSituation

I thought there were Cherrys and Browns, not Cherry Browns







i know nothing

but I will look into it! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I thought there were Cherrys and Browns, not Cherry Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know nothing
> 
> but I will look into it! Thanks for the suggestion


Cherry is a company name.

They make various switches. So for instance you have cherry mx browns, cherry mx reds, cherry mx blues, and so on. Each have their own unique characteristics and I encourage you to do your research.

Browns seem like they might be a good fit for you though.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I thought there were Cherrys and Browns, not Cherry Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know nothing
> 
> but I will look into it! Thanks for the suggestion


Be careful this can be an addicting hobby....


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> Be careful this can be an addicting hobby....


True this. The only thing thats held me back from buying a new blue switch kb every other week is the fact I dont have a job


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> Be careful this can be an addicting hobby....


last thing I need right now


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> True this. The only thing thats held me back from buying a new blue switch kb every other week is the fact I dont have a job


And that is the only known cure.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

MX Clears Code + Vortex PBT/POM doubleshots + O-rings from Massdrop = I can't bring myself to miss the old Ducky. This is almost too good.










Very minor issue; the + key on the numpad is missing one of its stabilizer stems. Those are cheap, though, so I'll fix that soon-ish.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hello all.
> I am currently looking at getting a Drevo Excaliber. I am confident that I can not live with a 60% keyboard, and I think that the drevo will be a good compromise.


I purchased the Excalibur(MX browns) not to long ago.It's a solid little board IMO.The only things I found to be annoying was finding keycap sets for it(had to order some custom keys) plus the space bar had that clack-ping to it. If you understand what I mean,seems to be looser than normal.Not sure, I'm no mech-board expert. But since your replacing the switches and such maybe you won't have that problem.But I doubt you'll be disappointed.

I myself had to find a switch that would prevent me from bottoming out so easily so I went with the clears(CODE-61). I love the feeling of these switches just waiting on my keycaps to get here now. Plus I need to replace the usb cord. I thought that I'd have a real adjustment period with the 60% board too. But other than using the FN key for the arrows there really isn't any adjustments to be made. Just something to think about,before you purchase the Excalibur.


----------



## aDyerSituation

I have that same mousepad^







I love it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> I purchased the Excalibur(MX browns) not to long ago.It's a solid little board IMO.The only things I found to be annoying was finding keycap sets for it(had to order some custom keys) plus the space bar had that clack-ping to it. If you understand what I mean,seems to be looser than normal.Not sure, I'm no mech-board expert. But since your replacing the switches and such maybe you won't have that problem.But I doubt you'll be disappointed.
> 
> I myself had to find a switch that would prevent me from bottoming out so easily so I went with the clears(CODE-61). I love the feeling of these switches just waiting on my keycaps to get here now. Plus I need to replace the usb cord. I thought that I'd have a real adjustment period with the 60% board too. But other than using the FN key for the arrows there really isn't any adjustments to be made. Just something to think about,before you purchase the Excalibur.


Yeah, the big issues I have is no dedicated delete or print screen key. Those are the two big ones.

And I mean in all honesty, I have tons of vertical space. The keyboard could be as tall as it wants to be. But width is the key. The only difference between the 60% and 75% is a single key space. And for a single space I get a lot more functionality. Thats a good trade off.

Plus I think I am gonna go with cherry my greys (tactile). So I will probably just swap out all the switches anyways. Custom key caps also don't bother me because I was planning on it anyways. I want some linux keys to replace the windows ones


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, the big issues I have is no dedicated delete or print screen key. Those are the two big ones.
> 
> And I mean in all honesty, I have tons of vertical space. The keyboard could be as tall as it wants to be. But width is the key. The only difference between the 60% and 75% is a single key space. And for a single space I get a lot more functionality. Thats a good trade off.
> 
> Plus I think I am gonna go with cherry my greys (tactile). So I will probably just swap out all the switches anyways. Custom key caps also don't bother me because I was planning on it anyways. I want some linux keys to replace the windows ones


Yeah I hear ya,there... If that's what your looking for specifically then there is no reason to go 60%.But all the functionality is there of a normal keyboard.It just may take some extra steps.I guess this depends on how/what you use your keyboard for also.Keep us posted on how things go with your board.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I have that same mousepad^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it


Ditto,love all the space for activities LOL...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes. I have a hakko soldering station and some solder wick ready to go.
> 
> And I was aware of the shorter shift key, but thanks for tipping me off about the 1u key caps. I see what you are talking about. Thankfully it actually isn't that big of a deal because I was gonna go for some custom key caps down there anyways. My current thought is to get the double shot vortex backlit key caps and at least change the primary caps. I can worry about the shift key later on. Or so I think lol.
> 
> I also found cherry mx gray switches. These SEEM to be perfect for my needs because they have a reasonable actuation force, but have a much higher bottoming out force of 110g. The nice thing is that I can get 90 switches for 50 bucks and all I would have to do is lube the switch. I wouldn't have to mess around with springs.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


While I have't ever tried mx grays that might work out for you. I'd see if you could try a few out before committing to a full board. Also keep in mind that there is linear and tactile cherry mx grey so make sure you aren't getting the linear variant


----------



## Erick Silver

Has anyone bought or used a E-Element Z-88 RGB. The USB Cord plug on my Ducky is starting to create connection issues. I am looking to get into another keyboard.


----------



## Simmons572

Was strongly considering ordering one of the Magicforce 68-Key Typerwriter style boards, but they aren't selling them with Cherry clears









ah well..


----------



## Tekku

Anybody knows a place in the EU that's selling the Asus Claymore with blue switchs? contacted two shops and they say there is no chance of getting one


----------



## claymanhb

Hey bros I need some help. Looking for a new mech to replace my noisy BWU. It needs to be tenkeyless, rgb and quiet(browns or reds or ???). Ideally I want it less than $100.

-tapa


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Hey bros I need some help. Looking for a new mech to replace my noisy BWU. It needs to be tenkeyless, rgb and quiet(browns or reds or ???). Ideally I want it less than $100.
> 
> -tapa


Check out the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Hey bros I need some help. Looking for a new mech to replace my noisy BWU. It needs to be tenkeyless, rgb and quiet(browns or reds or ???). Ideally I want it less than $100.
> 
> -tapa
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S
Click to expand...

I was looking at that one. I really want a ducky shine but they're pricy.

-tapa


----------



## pez

Was so happy that the Miami set finally released. Hoping it's as popular as I thought and at least hits one of the price drop points...either way will be worth it, though







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Was so happy that the Miami set finally released. Hoping it's as popular as I thought and at least hits one of the price drop points...either way will be worth it, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the Miami key set and I don't quite like it, don't get me wrong, it's nice looking and all but not quite as nice as it looked in the pics I'd seen of it before I got mine. I much rather prefer the Bubblebee key set and the Galaxy key set.

FYI, the RGB set is an Armaggeddon MKA-5R (Kailh Blue), my KUL ES-87(MX Clear) with the Bubblebee set, with my two CM Novatouch with the Miami and Galaxy sets.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the Miami key set and I don't quite like it, don't get me wrong, it's nice looking and all but not quite as nice as it looked in the pics I'd seen of it before I got mine. I much rather prefer the Bubblebee key set and the Galaxy key set.
> 
> FYI, the RGB set is an Armaggeddon MKA-5R (Kailh Blue), my KUL ES-87(MX Clear) with the Bubblebee set, with my two CM Novatouch with the Miami and Galaxy sets.


No no no, the Miami dolch set. The one that was just released for the first time (unless I'm missing something and they were previously available.)

We actually have the Tai-Hao Miaimi set on a KC60 and I love it. I don't care for it's looks on a black keyboard, though.

EDIT:

If you're a Massdrop member:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-k-bares-miami-dolch-dsa-custom-keycaps


----------



## drazah

Have you guys seen the renders of the GMK Laser set? I have never been a fan of GMK sets but I am a huge Outrun/Retro fan and I might just have to get them.

https://www.massdrop.com/talk/455/laser-gmk


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Finally got my tax return last week & decided to spoil myself a bit with a new KB build. I went the Clueboard in an acrylic sandwich case this time around, it turned out even better than my expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the newest rev. 2.5 PCB from them, used PCB mount stabs that I clipped & lubed, for the switches I went with Cherry Whites lubed & spring swapped to 100g stainless springs. The case colors I decided on were a black bottom, clear middle, black reinforcing plate, frosted white switch plate, & pearl vanity plate. I wanted it to be reminiscent of a Fender Stratocaster guitar with a black body & pearl pick guard, which I think it does match the look of really well. GMK Sky Dolch caps with a Fugu for icing on the cake, LOL!
> 
> Overall I am really liking the feel of this board, the lubed whites still retained a slight click but have a nice tactile bump & feel super responsive with the 100g springs. The clipped & lubed PCB mount stabs go a long way to making the board feel great too. I had originally thought that going plate mounted when you can was the best option but now I plan on using PCB mount stabs from here on out. They feel better than plate mounted & have a great clacky sound from clipping them.


How is the programming for this board? I have never messed with QMK or anything of that stuff? I went to order and saw that they are out of stock of a lot of color options of case been waiting for them to get more in stock. I love the layout of the keyboard has all the keys I need for a daily use and nothing more....well ok I could do without the insert but the Del for getting into bios and arrow keys for navigating the bios


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have you guys seen the renders of the GMK Laser set? I have never been a fan of GMK sets but I am a huge Outrun/Retro fan and I might just have to get them.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/talk/455/laser-gmk


Yup.. damn thing is hot. Sign me up!


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

havent posted here in a while, thought i might show off my dd


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have you guys seen the renders of the GMK Laser set? I have never been a fan of GMK sets but I am a huge Outrun/Retro fan and I might just have to get them.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/talk/455/laser-gmk


Definitely an interesting set that's steadily growing on me. Any word on when it will go live, and what kind of pricing it'll have?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have you guys seen the renders of the GMK Laser set? I have never been a fan of GMK sets but I am a huge Outrun/Retro fan and I might just have to get them.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/talk/455/laser-gmk


I liked it the more I saw it on the board. Could look very good on certain boards.

I'm hoping Massdrop puts up another 60% board soon. I think I'm ready to go back to a 60% board for my main PC. The KBParadise doesn't come in a white casing and no white LED option







.


----------



## OrangeRaptor




----------



## claymanhb

Anyone try the Logitech romer g switched kbs? I'm not a fan of gamer keyboards but the $60 price for full rgb and tkl is exactly what I'm looking for.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16823126408?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050517&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050517-_-EMC-050517-Index-_-GamingKeyboards-_-23126408-S0K&ignorebbr=1

-tapa


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Anyone try the Logitech romer g switched kbs? I'm not a fan of gamer keyboards but the $60 price for full rgb and tkl is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16823126408?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050517&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050517-_-EMC-050517-Index-_-GamingKeyboards-_-23126408-S0K&ignorebbr=1
> 
> -tapa


I currently have that model. I also had the 910 v2 which is the full size board. I had to change to TKL due to space restrictions. I like the way the keys feel and the only real complaint is that the spacebar sounds twangy and not as solid as the its big brother. I believe its because it doesn't have a steel backplate. The RGB is the brightest among what I own. I have a ducky (blues), corsair k65 (reds) and coolermaster rapidfire (blues).

Another part of the reasons I went with the 410 was that I already use Logitech mouse and headset. They all use the same software to control them.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Anyone try the Logitech romer g switched kbs? I'm not a fan of gamer keyboards but the $60 price for full rgb and tkl is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16823126408?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050517&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050517-_-EMC-050517-Index-_-GamingKeyboards-_-23126408-S0K&ignorebbr=1
> 
> -tapa
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have that model. I also had the 910 v2 which is the full size board. I had to change to TKL due to space restrictions. I like the way the keys feel and the only real complaint is that the spacebar sounds twangy and not as solid as the its big brother. I believe its because it doesn't have a steel backplate. The RGB is the brightest among what I own. I have a ducky (blues), corsair k65 (reds) and coolermaster rapidfire (blues).
> 
> Another part of the reasons I went with the 410 was that I already use Logitech mouse and headset. They all use the same software to control them.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. About what I expected. I guess I'll pull the trigger. Is it pretty quiet compared to blues?

-tapa


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Thanks man. About what I expected. I guess I'll pull the trigger. Is it pretty quiet compared to blues?
> 
> -tapa


Yes, definitely quieter than the blues but not close to being totally silent. And that twangy spacebar is the loudest of them all.

And the phone holder is actually useful.


----------



## joaogma

Guys, I'll buy my first mech keyboard this month, so, could you give me some advise?

I'm interested in the Logitech G PRO, Ducky One TKL RGB, Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S (you see, rgb tkl).

Need onboard memory because my main OS is Linux.

Thanks!


----------



## Zelo

I'm currently using a Logitech G Pro Keyboard, picked it over a K65.

However this Cooler Master Masterkeys S caught my eye and it sounds great(MX-Silver switches and PBT keycaps):
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## joaogma

Now that's a nice keyboard, but, sadly, I need backlight


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaogma*
> 
> Now that's a nice keyboard, but, sadly, I need backlight


Build u a custom keyboard and be done with it man don't waste your time with pre builts if u have specific needs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zelix

Have had my WASD keyboard for several years now, really like it. Has Cherry MX Blues but I think I am interested in browns now. Also interested in RGB now swell. What should be a goto keyboard for those?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Thanks man. About what I expected. I guess I'll pull the trigger. Is it pretty quiet compared to blues?
> 
> -tapa


It's probably around the sound of a Topre switch...Kinda like a MX Brown, but doesn't have the same bottoming out sound.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> How is the programming for this board? I have never messed with QMK or anything of that stuff? I went to order and saw that they are out of stock of a lot of color options of case been waiting for them to get more in stock. I love the layout of the keyboard has all the keys I need for a daily use and nothing more....well ok I could do without the insert but the Del for getting into bios and arrow keys for navigating the bios


Actually the board comes flashed with a default standard setup so changing it with QMK is optional. But working with QMK is fairly easy, if you decide to grab one & need any help to change some thing with QMK just send me a PM on here.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> havent posted here in a while, thought i might show off my dd


Very nice! What board is that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Have you guys seen the renders of the GMK Laser set? I have never been a fan of GMK sets but I am a huge Outrun/Retro fan and I might just have to get them.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/talk/455/laser-gmk


I'm gonna be joining this GB, been keeping an eye on this set since the IC started on GH. While you may not be a fan of GMK caps they are the highest quality double shot ABS available so I'd say if you really like this colorway to go for it. Worst case & you hate the feel or profile of them they could be easily be re-sold & probably net you a few bucks in the process.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I'm gonna be joining this GB, been keeping an eye on this set since the IC started on GH. While you may not be a fan of GMK caps they are the highest quality double shot ABS available so I'd say if you really like this colorway to go for it. Worst case & you hate the feel or profile of them they could be easily be re-sold & probably net you a few bucks in the process.


I always knew GMK sets were high quality, I just never found a set that I liked. Although I am not a fan of ABS, I am a fan of T H I C C caps. I have been waiting to purchase my JTK sliders also for my HHKB and considering I don't have any MX style keycap sets to swap over, I figured this GMK Laser & JTK Slider purchase should go hand in hand just perfectly, and as you said, If I don't like them I definitely have no doubts that I can resell easily.

I am just too much of a Retro/Outrun/Synth fan to pass it up.


----------



## VSG

I am becoming a big fan of these ~70% KBs. Excellent use of space, and makes TKL a hard sell now. Pictured above is the Originative SABER68 in front of the CM Novatouch TKL.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> I am becoming a big fan of these ~70% KBs. Excellent use of space, and makes TKL a hard sell now. Pictured above is the Originative SABER68 in front of the CM Novatouch TKL.


My first keyboard after using Full-size forever was a MagicForce68. I highly recommend that board if you are looking for a 60%ish keyboard and want to spend about half of what that Sabe68 costs.

Objectively, it won't be as nice as the SABER68 but it also won't be half as bad. MF68 are built very well and can be ordered with Gateron switches which I prefer over Cherry MX. Smoother stems all around and crisper tactile bump in their tactile switches.

This ultimately lead to me getting my HHKB which is another 60%ish keyboard but with the custom HHKB layout. I never had a use for dedicated Function keys or any keys to the right of Enter. Dedicated direction arrow keys are about all that I miss but 99% of the time I don't need then and using a Fn key to use them on my HHKB works fine. I will most likely never go back to any other layout because I love the amount of deskspace you gain and I also travel with my keyboard so having the smaller form factor really makes a difference.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> My first keyboard after using Full-size forever was a MagicForce68. I highly recommend that board if you are looking for a 60%ish keyboard and want to spend about half of what that Sabe68 costs.
> 
> Objectively, it won't be as nice as the SABER68 but it also won't be half as bad. MF68 are built very well and can be ordered with Gateron switches which I prefer over Cherry MX. Smoother stems all around and crisper tactile bump in their tactile switches.
> 
> This ultimately lead to me getting my HHKB which is another 60%ish keyboard but with the custom HHKB layout. I never had a use for dedicated Function keys or any keys to the right of Enter. Dedicated direction arrow keys are about all that I miss but 99% of the time I don't need then and using a Fn key to use them on my HHKB works fine. I will most likely never go back to any other layout because I love the amount of deskspace you gain and I also travel with my keyboard so having the smaller form factor really makes a difference.


I mean, I am not really spending anything on getting these. But good to know as far as recommendations go. Originative's Sheraton said the intent when this was developed in China was to basically make a White Fox at a lower cost. It's a budget White Fox all right, just in more ways than one.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> I am becoming a big fan of these ~70% KBs. Excellent use of space, and makes TKL a hard sell now. Pictured above is the Originative SABER68 in front of the CM Novatouch TKL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I mean, I am not really spending anything on getting these. But good to know as far as recommendations go. Originative's Sheraton said the intent when this was developed in China was to basically make a White Fox at a lower cost. It's a budget White Fox all right, just in more ways than one.


That's super nice! I would love to see that in a white casing. I'm currently on the fence of what my next board might end up being.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I always knew GMK sets were high quality, I just never found a set that I liked. Although I am not a fan of ABS, I am a fan of T H I C C caps. I have been waiting to purchase my JTK sliders also for my HHKB and considering I don't have any MX style keycap sets to swap over, I figured this GMK Laser & JTK Slider purchase should go hand in hand just perfectly, and as you said, If I don't like them I definitely have no doubts that I can resell easily.
> 
> I am just too much of a Retro/Outrun/Synth fan to pass it up.


Yeah this set does bring the 80's feels big time, I'm an 80's kid myself so for some of the same reasons I fell in love with this set also. I'm the same way with my caps too, 90% of my good set are enjoyPBT sets & I definitely prefer PBT to ABS as well. If it were possible to dye sub or double shoot similar colorways with PBT I probably wouldn't bother with ABS at all but for some of these colorways doubleshot ABS is the only way. Thankfully GMK caps are about as T H I C C as they come though so there isn't too much difference in feel between them & thick PBT other than the textures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> I am becoming a big fan of these ~70% KBs. Excellent use of space, and makes TKL a hard sell now. Pictured above is the Originative SABER68 in front of the CM Novatouch TKL.


They are super nice if you need to save some desk space but also need certain keys that a 60% or 65% board don't have. To make the deal just a bit sweeter too the Saber/Tada68 is fully programmable through QMK so if has something you don't need & is missing something you do it can be easily changed at any time. While it is not my DD right now I do love my Tada68 now that I swapped some tactile greys into it. For me though a fully programmable 60% or 65% is the sweet spot for gain extra desk space but not losing any of the functionality of my KB.


----------



## Rob27shred

Oh yeah forgot to post this here now that I'm thinking of it, I present to you the Heavy AF Pok3r...

I ended up using this Pok3r's alum case for my custom 60% & put it into the clear case I bought for that. That got me to thinking that it was about time to mod my Poker from it's stock form. So I went a little crazy here. I de-soldered the whole board, got some 185g springs, then swapped the the switches out for Gateron Clears with the 185g springs & cherry top housings all lubed with thin krytox mix. The results are actually better than I thought they would be. The board is not unusable with such heavy springs & I actually kinda like them. I still think 100g springs are my true sweet spot but these 185g springs are pretty nice. Knuckle busters for most everyone else but I have yet to get finger fatigue while using it. Of course I go to my DD Clueboard with 100g springs for any extended typing sessions. Honestly I modded this Pok3r more as a gag board to use to mess with my friends but find myself actually liking the ultra heavy springs the more I use them.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's super nice! I would love to see that in a white casing. I'm currently on the fence of what my next board might end up being.


https://originative.co/products/saber-case

$110 though and silver's the closest but those look sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> https://originative.co/products/saber-case
> 
> $110 though and silver's the closest but those look sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


Oh boyyyy. I just made my order last week for the Miami Dolch set on MD and they had a model/render with a silver case and I thought that looked great. Oh man







. I have some decisions to make







.


----------



## PaparasGT

My Magicforce 67 with Gateron Greens just arrived after more than 2 months of waiting. Those switches are ******* stiff!!!! I love it!!!!!!
Here are some crappy potato photos


----------



## mAs81

Ooo, purty!!!









Where's mine ,lol

And I think you mean 68,dont'cha???


----------



## inedenimadam

Thought I would share. Still using the older Wyse that I converted using "Soarers Teensy Conversion" along side a razer Abyssus. Picked up both at goodwill for < $10.00. I didn't like the blacks at first, but now I have gotten used to them, going back to the K65 (reds) feels weird and I much prefer the blacks now. It is a bit odd having some of the keys not labeled correctly, (look at the num pad...its upside down!) but I am not savvy enough to rewrite the .hex for the teensy to correct the layout.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks like I'm not the only one with a heavy clicky switch magicforce 68 anymore lol


----------



## mAs81

My Magicforce 68 also came









Spoiler: Warning:Super potato pic!!






Love the Gateron Reds so far !


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> My Magicforce 68 also came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Super potato pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Gateron Reds so far !


I have Gateron Reds on my Ergodox and I love them as well! The Magiforce 68 looks like such a cool little board. Enjoy!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thought I would share. Still using the older Wyse that I converted using "Soarers Teensy Conversion" along side a razer Abyssus. Picked up both at goodwill for < $10.00. I didn't like the blacks at first, but now I have gotten used to them, going back to the K65 (reds) feels weird and I much prefer the blacks now. It is a bit odd having some of the keys not labeled correctly, (look at the num pad...its upside down!) but I am not savvy enough to rewrite the .hex for the teensy to correct the layout.


Check out SharpKeys. I use it swap my Caps and Ctrl as well as backspace and the '\|' key. I've yet to have an issues. it essentially does the hex stuff for you.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I have Gateron Reds on my Ergodox and I love them as well! The Magiforce 68 looks like such a cool little board. Enjoy!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Thanks!I was kinda anxious before I got it,because I have only ever tested Cherry MX switches,so I didn't know if i'd really like them,but it was love at first type,lol

Love the board as well..Really glad I let @PaparasGT talk me into getting in on the drop









..and of course if @CSCoder4ever hadn't recommended it to me , I'd never have gone for it , nor for the Gaterons


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thought I would share. Still using the older Wyse that I converted using "Soarers Teensy Conversion" along side a razer Abyssus. Picked up both at goodwill for < $10.00. I didn't like the blacks at first, but now I have gotten used to them, going back to the K65 (reds) feels weird and I much prefer the blacks now. It is a bit odd having some of the keys not labeled correctly, (look at the num pad...its upside down!) but I am not savvy enough to rewrite the .hex for the teensy to correct the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out SharpKeys. I use it swap my Caps and Ctrl as well as backspace and the '\|' key. I've yet to have an issues. it essentially does the hex stuff for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up.

I actually am using something similar "KeyTweak" to remap a couple keys. I played with Sharp keys for about 1/2 hour and ended up with the same results from KeyTweak...some things will remap, others will not.

Here is the issue:
The "j" key works, mashing it returns an expected value using HIDListen, but shift+j returns an unexpected value.
in this image, I show how shift+k works, and then how shift+j works. 

I think somewhere in the .hex firmware for the teensy, there is an error, but I am spinning trying to figure out what it may be.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I actually am using something similar "KeyTweak" to remap a couple keys. I played with Sharp keys for about 1/2 hour and ended up with the same results from KeyTweak...some things will remap, others will not.
> 
> Here is the issue:
> The "j" key works, mashing it returns an expected value using HIDListen, but shift+j returns an unexpected value.
> in this image, I show how shift+k works, and then how shift+j works.
> 
> I think somewhere in the .hex firmware for the teensy, there is an error, but I am spinning trying to figure out what it may be.


Ah, sorry it wasn't more helpful







. I know SharpKeys was a lifesave after I started spamming \\\\\\\\\\\\\ on my TKL at home







. I'll have to check out KeyTweak. Though I'm pretty usesless at hex stuff myself







.


----------



## Reptile

Anywhere sell realforce keycap sets anymore?


----------



## VSG

Got this lil thing in today:



That's the upcoming Vortex Race 3, a 75% keyboard. For comparison, here it is behind their CORE 40% keyboard:


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys I am looking at buying a new mech keyboard very soon & would love some suggestions from others that have more knowledge in that area than me
I have another post HERE with more information if you wanna take a look and see some that I am considering, Thanks!


----------



## aerial

Little bit oldschool setup here, considering rgb stuff is everywhere these days: Filco tkl ninja, mx brown, braided cable, orings, keycaps swapped to blank pbt green, ~1,5mm thick.


----------



## ACallander

So stoked to get my black case magicforce 68 with gateron greens!

Just got delivered to work! Now I have to wait to test this beauty out!


----------



## PaparasGT

You're gonna LOVE it!
Greens feel almost like typing on an old typewriter... Stiff and clicky as hell, hell yeah!!!!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I nreally want to get a mx green keyboard


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*


Please sell me that case


----------



## pez

I second the notion of Gateron Greens. Love them on my GFs board. It's like a refined and stiffer MX Blue. I tried some Gateron Blues out the other day and the buzz of them being a smoother (and arguably better) MX Blue is true.


----------



## Deeptek

In my experience Gateron is smoother all around. MX Black and Gateron Black is not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## webdev77

I'm rocking my Corsair K70 with Cherry MX Brown switches. I will not recommend any other keyboard for the time being. It's build quality is great and is reasonably quiet for being a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdev77*
> 
> I'm rocking my Corsair K70 with Cherry MX Brown switches. I will not recommend any other keyboard for the time being. It's build quality is great and is reasonably quiet for being a mechanical keyboard.


sounds like you have not taken it apart yet or tried to put an aftermarket set of caps on it...


----------



## Mega Man

Or tried a combination of many other switches...... that are quiet....


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> In my experience Gateron is smoother all around. MX Black and Gateron Black is not even in the same ballpark.


For awhile this was true but recently Cherry re-tooled their production equipment & made some small changes to the design of their stems. The net effect being Cherry switches are now just as smooth as Gateron switches. This is especially noticeable when comparing Cherry blacks to Gat blacks since IMO they had the biggest gap in smoothness before Cherry re-tooled their equipment. Check out this link for more info on it https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=88031.200


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdev77*
> 
> I'm rocking my Corsair K70 with Cherry MX Brown switches. I will not recommend any other keyboard for the time being. It's build quality is great and is reasonably quiet for being a mechanical keyboard.


LOL, can't tell if you're serious or trolling with a comment like that in this thread of all places...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> LOL, can't tell if you're serious or trolling with a comment like that in this thread of all places...


What about it is trolling? MX Browns are among the quietest if you don't bottom out, and the K70 is built well for most people.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *webdev77*
> 
> I'm rocking my Corsair K70 with Cherry MX Brown switches. I will not recommend any other keyboard for the time being. It's build quality is great and is reasonably quiet for being a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, can't tell if you're serious or trolling with a comment like that in this thread of all places...
Click to expand...









omg you're right, i got trolled lol


----------



## Vlada011

CORSAIR K70 is excellent keyboard but too gaming. I like classic and old school version more.
Best new design and modern look with comination of quality parts as durable PCB and thick PBT keycaps.
But I'm among people who look for something more serious and durable.
Backlight is not need for good keyboard. Lack of backlight is not even small flaw.
These are my recommendation, bolded are type I like most.

*Filco Majestouch 2
Filco Convertible 2
Filco Manila Air*
CORSAIR K65 this version
http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-k65-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard
*Deck Legend*
*Deck Hassium/Francium PRO*
Cherry MX Borad 8.0
Das 4C Professional
*WASD V2*
Ducky One non backlight
*KUL-ES 87*

All of them are great and nice keyboard from my perspective.
Durable and proven keyboard as Deck Legend or Filco Majestouch 2in hands of enthusiasts who will keel keyboard clean and nice could last forever and worth to be payed and over 100-200$.
Enthusiast who know to replace spring later, or even damaged MX Switch, to keep keyboard completely clean out side and inside will be able to use same keyboard for 10 years with same performance and typing experience. Longer you have some nice keyboard , you love her more and more if she work good.


----------



## sdmf74

I wanna buy a mechanical number keypad (DIY Switch Tester), preferrably one backlit that I can assemble myself. What are some of the best ones & where?


----------



## Sazexa

Does anyone know if WASD Code keyboards fit inside the Filco/Oni aluminum cases?

I'd like to find a keyboard with white LED's and MX greens that fit inside one of the cases. My new Ducky One TKL doesn't.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Does anyone know if WASD Code keyboards fit inside the Filco/Oni aluminum cases?
> 
> I'd like to find a keyboard with white LED's and MX greens that fit inside one of the cases. My new Ducky One TKL doesn't.


No it will not. Finding a keyboard to fit specific needs such as alu, inswitch leds, specific switch type is going to be easier to find as a custom. I would personally go to /r/mechmarket and make a post with what you are looking for.. Something will eventually bite.

You might be able to find a Phantom TKL with Tex Alu case with greens on their if you make a WTB post.

Massdrop still has the input club k-type on GB then you can get a alu case with hot-swappable switches and rgb leds.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-input-club-k-type-mechanical-keyboard

If your okay with the GB wait it will give you all the features you want and give you a board to where you can change your switches without soldering AND give you a fully programmable PCB


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Massdrop still has the input club k-type on GB then you can get a alu case with hot-swappable switches and rgb leds.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-input-club-k-type-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> If your okay with the GB wait it will give you all the features you want and give you a board to where you can change your switches without soldering AND give you a fully programmable PCB


I'm in that one, really wanting to try the new Halo Trues







.

Also love the slim aluminium case, decent design and of course reminds me of a GON keyboard, without the huge price tag.


----------



## Deeptek

Yup, i'm in on it too. The machining and anodizing reminds me of an apple product.

I got the True's as well! Never messed with Kaihl so we will see how they fair.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Does anyone know if WASD Code keyboards fit inside the Filco/Oni aluminum cases?
> 
> I'd like to find a keyboard with white LED's and MX greens that fit inside one of the cases. *My new Ducky One TKL* doesn't.


How you liking your new Ducky one tkl? I just got one as well. Now looking for a nice number pad preferrably one I can build myself?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> How you liking your new Ducky one tkl? I just got one as well. Now looking for a nice number pad preferrably one I can build myself?


The Ducky One is okay. It's not too bad. Truth be told, I preferred my old Ducky Shine 3 TKL (which did fit in the Filco/Oni aluminum casing.)

If I could find one, I'd buy one of those and sell the Ducky One. The RGB is neat, but, really I'm too used to the shortcuts of my old board and I usually use white LED's. White doesn't look good from RGB.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The Ducky One is okay. It's not too bad. Truth be told, I preferred my old Ducky Shine 3 TKL (which did fit in the Filco/Oni aluminum casing.)
> 
> If I could find one, I'd buy one of those and sell the Ducky One. The RGB is neat, but, really I'm too used to the shortcuts of my old board and I usually use white LED's. *White doesn't look good from RGB*.


True. Im coming from a Corsair K70 (the only mechs Ive ever owned) so im loving the Ducky one! Also I previously only used reds and browns so Im loving the MX blues as well. Kinda wanna try MX greens now or Topre switches


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Cherry MX/Gateron Greens are by far my favorite switches so far. Blues are very nice, but the extra weight is actually rather nice to have.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I wish I could get a board with rgb greens. i asked abut this a while back and it seems that i just need to mod blues. but i really like the blue switches in my current board. My friend has a pok3r rgb board with mx blues but i prefer my khailh blue switches more. I'm thinking of just getting a cooler master masterkeys pro L with blue switches and modding it for ghetto greens.


----------



## sdmf74

How hard is it to remove the switches in the CM? I would like to do this as well. I would want their medium size board though


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> How hard is it to remove the switches in the CM? I would like to do this as well. I would want their medium size board though


not hard if you know how to solder/desolder.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about it is trolling? MX Browns are among the quietest if you don't bottom out, and the K70 is built well for most people.


I was mostly joking around but I can see how that came off as snobbish, wasn't trying to be a dick to the OP.







I will agree with Cherry browns being a quiet switch & the Corsair boards being good enough for most. I just hate to see anybody shell out the money for a Corsair board when they could get a much better typing/gaming experience for the price with various other companies. Also Corsair's QC isn't too hot either, they are easily the brand of mech KB I see the most in "Help me" threads usually with switches & LEDs just dying out of nowhere within a couple yrs of usage or less. I mean if you get lucky & get a good one that doesn't fall apart on you, sure I can see liking it. To me though, for the prices they charge I'd expect more than just a good enough board because I know there are higher quality alternatives for the same price or less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> How hard is it to remove the switches in the CM? I would like to do this as well. I would want their medium size board though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> not hard if you know how to solder/desolder.


I wouldn't go as far as saying not hard if you know what you're doing with a soldering iron, but for the most part you are right with that statement. I say this because when I de-soldered my MK Disco to put Gat blacks in it, it was one of the longer more tedious mods I've done so far. Mostly because of the 4 pin RGB LEDS making each switch have 6 spots that needed de-soldered on all 87 of them. Not exactly super easy to do without damaging the PCB unless you have enough experience that you know what temps to be using & can do the de-soldering/soldering pretty fast & efficient.

@sdmf74 does the CM board you have/are looking at have per switch RGB lighting? I would say to go with one that has single color LEDs or none at all if this will be your 1st mech KB project. That way it will be fairly easy like drazah said. With regular single color LEDs you'll only have to de-solder 4 spots per switch (the 2 legs of the LED & the 2 legs of the switch) to get it removed. It will also have more room to work with de-soldering the LEDs since their pads on the PCB are pretty small & packed in tight around other components in some spots. If you need any help when you decide to do your project feel free to PM me or ask on here for any advice you may need. There are a good bit of us who build our own boards & are involved in the mech KB enthusiast community. Many of us will be more than willing to help you out!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I wanna buy a mechanical number keypad (DIY Switch Tester), preferrably one backlit that I can assemble myself. What are some of the best ones & where?


First thing first, what is your price range?

Some of the numpad kits are up to $150 and can be more.

The KC21 has popped up multiple times on Massdrop, although it seems to have hit a few production issues, same as its predecessor. It comes assembled and is around $40 or so I think. Magicforce, Varmilo, IQKB, and Ducky all have numpads that vary in terms of lighting, switches, functionality.

I think you may be looking for the Vortex 22 Switch Tester so I would recommend that but the top of my list would be the Mechpad - https://www.mechkeys.ca/product/mechpad/

My wallet is very happy with me nowadays. I cut back on new boards and keysets. Just want to save more money. Still got an artisan on the way and will continue to snag them while I can. If it wasnt for the 2 destination weddings + house purchase this year, I probably would have spent over $1000 at Massdrop already. That Yuri drop was beautiful, the Carbon drop is back, that Redscarf II, Mistel Barocco, XD60, dev/tty, and that z70 would have all been really high on my list.

Thankfully, the long estimated ship dates keep most things out of my reach. I still browse r/mechmarket regularly just to keep up to date on pricing, artisans, and gawk at some of the interesting, beautiful items that make it up there.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I was mostly joking around but I can see how that came off as snobbish, wasn't trying to be a dick to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree with Cherry browns being a quiet switch & the Corsair boards being good enough for most. I just hate to see anybody shell out the money for a Corsair board when they could get a much better typing/gaming experience for the price with various other companies. Also Corsair's QC isn't too hot either, they are easily the brand of mech KB I see the most in "Help me" threads usually with switches & LEDs just dying out of nowhere within a couple yrs of usage or less. I mean if you get lucky & get a good one that doesn't fall apart on you, sure I can see liking it. To me though, for the prices they charge I'd expect more than just a good enough board because I know there are higher quality alternatives for the same price or less.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as saying not hard if you know what you're doing with a soldering iron, but for the most part you are right with that statement. I say this because when I de-soldered my MK Disco to put Gat blacks in it, it was one of the longer more tedious mods I've done so far. Mostly because of the 4 pin RGB LEDS making each switch have 6 spots that needed de-soldered on all 87 of them. Not exactly super easy to do without damaging the PCB unless you have enough experience that you know what temps to be using & can do the de-soldering/soldering pretty fast & efficient.
> 
> @sdmf74 does the CM board you have/are looking at have per switch RGB lighting? I would say to go with one that has single color LEDs or none at all if this will be your 1st mech KB project. That way it will be fairly easy like drazah said. With regular single color LEDs you'll only have to de-solder 4 spots per switch (the 2 legs of the LED & the 2 legs of the switch) to get it removed. It will also have more room to work with de-soldering the LEDs since their pads on the PCB are pretty small & packed in tight around other components in some spots. If you need any help when you decide to do your project feel free to PM me or ask on here for any advice you may need. There are a good bit of us who build our own boards & are involved in the mech KB enthusiast community. Many of us will be more than willing to help you out!


I have to agree about the Corsairs Thats what started me on this whole mech keyboard voyage got tired of Corsair keyboards dying on me, Ill never own another one or anything Corsair for that matter! Especially after they told me that they wont repair it or replace it and completely stopped communicating with me on in my open RMA ticket.

Thats a good point about the RGB, It would be my 1st project thats one of the reasons I wanted to get a keypad to practice with first. I was thinkin maybe the cooler master pro M white since it has only white LED's. I have a BK4050 repairing station that I dont get to use very often though im not sure if it would be better to just use my Hakko sodlering iron for the desoldering?

Thanks alot I definately will return when I begin the job as im sure I will have questions. Thanks @Confed for the suggestions on numpad kits too, I was looking at the Varmilo VA12M Switch Tester but the case is kinda ugly (all 3). The Vortex isnt available unfortunately and the Mechpad looks pretty awesome what do they mean by "3x Yellow centre trim Please specify which one you want upon checkout in the note section."


----------



## confed

@sdmf74 they're pretty responsive on Reddit. I think if you contact them through the website or find them on Reddit, you'll get a much better response. I bet you could find a review or something on Reddit as well. I've only seen good things from them. A few of their other boards have interested me for a while.


----------



## sdmf74

I will do that


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have to agree about the Corsairs Thats what started me on this whole mech keyboard voyage got tired of Corsair keyboards dying on me, Ill never own another one or anything Corsair for that matter! Especially after they told me that they wont repair it or replace it and completely stopped communicating with me on in my open RMA ticket.
> 
> Thats a good point about the RGB, It would be my 1st project thats one of the reasons I wanted to get a keypad to practice with first. I was thinkin maybe the cooler master pro M white since it has only white LED's. I have a BK4050 repairing station that I dont get to use very often though im not sure if it would be better to just use my Hakko sodlering iron for the desoldering?
> 
> Thanks alot I definately will return when I begin the job as im sure I will have questions. Thanks @Confed for the suggestions on numpad kits too, I was looking at the Varmilo VA12M Switch Tester but the case is kinda ugly (all 3). The Vortex isnt available unfortunately and the Mechpad looks pretty awesome what do they mean by "3x Yellow centre trim Please specify which one you want upon checkout in the note section."


For soldering on PCBs you will want something with temp control to keep from lifting pads or burning out traces, but that BK4050 will come in handy if you really get into building mechs & need to solder/repair any SM components. Usually though most DIY kits will already have all the surface mount components pre-soldered, just the switches & LEDs are left to the end user. . I use a Hakko FX888D solder station which has been great for me so far. It had been a long time since I soldered up till I got into building/modding mechs & they only mishap I've had since I've started was a couple blown out LED pads on the 1st board I did a switch swap on.

BTW, Confed's recommendation of the Mechpad is a really good one if you live in CA. I've heard nothing but good things about those guys, but haven't dealt with them personally yet since I live in the US. It is a little expensive for a starter project, although considering the equipment you already have I'm gonna assume you already have some experience with soldering. Although like I said before if you need any advice or help when you get the Mechpad feel free to ask!


----------



## sdmf74

I have the Hakko FX888D as well, its an awesome soldering iron. Honestly I dont have a whole lot of experience soldering but Im pretty good at it and dont think I will have any issues. I guess with a lack of experience my biggest problem would be not knowing the exact temps to use for certain projects.
I live in the US too and the shipping is pretty expensive for the mechpad but it looks really nice, I may have to pull the trigger on it anyway. Ill let you know when it arrives if I dedcide too.


----------



## confed

I do not think I shared this one yet. Been using it at work for about 3-4 months now. Stays in the office. After winning the artisans, I stumbled across the keyset and figured they were a great match.


----------



## CptAsian

Does anyone have thoughts on this set? Orange/gray is my favorite color combo right now, and that's a PBT set with great color and it's under $50 to boot. I'm just wondering if there's anything I should watch out for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tai-Hao-Orange-Dark-Gray-Doubleshot-Top-Printed-PBT-Keycaps-Cherry-MX-/282168908449?var=581164062104&hash=item41b293daa1:m:mV1UOd2LuZTS_1cnkwS69pA

I'm also seriously considering getting the SA Carbon set from Massdrop right now (orange alphas, modifiers, and numpad kit), so the Tai-Hao set would just soothe me while I wait for another year.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this set? Orange/gray is my favorite color combo right now, and that's a PBT set with great color and it's under $50 to boot. I'm just wondering if there's anything I should watch out for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tai-Hao-Orange-Dark-Gray-Doubleshot-Top-Printed-PBT-Keycaps-Cherry-MX-/282168908449?var=581164062104&hash=item41b293daa1:m:mV1UOd2LuZTS_1cnkwS69pA
> 
> I'm also seriously considering getting the SA Carbon set from Massdrop right now (orange alphas, modifiers, and numpad kit), so the Tai-Hao set would just soothe me while I wait for another year.


that's quite an adder for the convenience. if you do your homework, you can get these for much less.
i simply plugged a couple terms from

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/21ivum/guide_taobao_shopping_guide_for_keyboards_and/
 into google. finding a proxy is more difficult than finding items on taobao...

my thoughts on the set though - tai hao are some of the cheapest caps available on the market.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> that's quite an adder for the convenience. if you do your homework, you can get these for much less.
> i simply plugged a couple terms from
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/21ivum/guide_taobao_shopping_guide_for_keyboards_and/
> into google. finding a proxy is more difficult than finding items on taobao...
> 
> my thoughts on the set though - tai hao are some of the cheapest caps available on the market.


What do you mean by "adder?" After agent fees and shipping, those taobao caps will be practically the same. Shipping is about $13 itself.

The ones you linked are nice looking and should hold him over until the true carbon set comes in around a year from now.


----------



## HPE1000

Opinions? It's kinda growing on me. The green leds are more vibrant irl.


----------



## PaparasGT

Loving it!!!


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this set? Orange/gray is my favorite color combo right now, and that's a PBT set with great color and it's under $50 to boot. I'm just wondering if there's anything I should watch out for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tai-Hao-Orange-Dark-Gray-Doubleshot-Top-Printed-PBT-Keycaps-Cherry-MX-/282168908449?var=581164062104&hash=item41b293daa1:m:mV1UOd2LuZTS_1cnkwS69pA
> 
> I'm also seriously considering getting the SA Carbon set from Massdrop right now (orange alphas, modifiers, and numpad kit), so the Tai-Hao set would just soothe me while I wait for another year.


I would go for Tai-hao's doubleshot ABS Carbon replica set (https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2350) before the one you linked. Almost 99% of the time I would say to go PBT over ABS (unless were talking GMK ABS) but with Tai-Hao there really isn't too much difference bewteen their ABS & PBT caps. They are all fairly thin & cheap caps hence their prices compared to proper caps like enjoyPBT, GMK, MAXKEY, XDA, etc., so I would at least go with a Tai-Hao doubleshot set. That way you don't end up with blanks in a few months.

As far as SA Carbon goes I do agree it is an awesome set but I really wouldn't join that drop & support the BS that SP has been pulling with their SA line. When I joined the the Godspeed SA drop last Sept. the est. shipping date was early March of this year, which already was about a 6 month wait. But since then because of mismanagement at SP the set has been pushed all the way back to *possibly* shipping at the end of June. That is how bad SP's SA line has become, they won't even give a solid shipping date for Godspeed now because of all the delays.







At 1st I was trying to be understanding of the delays because custom keycap sets are not SP's main business. Then I found out that the 1st major delay was because SP completely borked the whole run of a custom SA set that was slated before Godspeed & had to re-run the set to produce what those customers actually ordered. After that I noticed that even though their SA line was completely booked with custom orders through last & this yr, they were still somehow producing the SA set of the month for the PMK website!? That told me all I needed to know about SP's business ethics & care for their customers. I've since decided that I am personally not gonna buy another set produced by SP because I refuse to support such shoddy & shady business practices.

Also when you really think about it SP's SA caps are the only really nice ones they produce. Their DCS caps are thinner & cheaper than most OEM keycaps that come on most mech KBs & only made in ABS. Their DSA caps are also pretty damn thin & cheap, the fact that they do make PBT DSA caps are their only saving grace IMHO but even then they are very thin for PBT & get warped like crazy in SP's supbar cooling process for them. I always see people complaining about getting warped caps in PBT DSA sets with SP refusing to replace them because it is "normal" for this product....







For now the best bet with buying high quality after market keycaps is to go with GMK & enjoyPBT for Cherry profile, MAXKEY for SA, & XDA for something very similar but superior to SP's DSA profile. Not only will get a much better product in the case of GMK, enjoyPBT, & XDA (MAXKEY is about right on par with SP's SA) you will actually get them in a decent time frame even within a group buy.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this set? Orange/gray is my favorite color combo right now, and that's a PBT set with great color and it's under $50 to boot. I'm just wondering if there's anything I should watch out for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tai-Hao-Orange-Dark-Gray-Doubleshot-Top-Printed-PBT-Keycaps-Cherry-MX-/282168908449?var=581164062104&hash=item41b293daa1:m:mV1UOd2LuZTS_1cnkwS69pA
> 
> I'm also seriously considering getting the SA Carbon set from Massdrop right now (orange alphas, modifiers, and numpad kit), so the Tai-Hao set would just soothe me while I wait for another year.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for Tai-hao's doubleshot ABS Carbon replica set (https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2350) before the one you linked. Almost 99% of the time I would say to go PBT over ABS (unless were talking GMK ABS) but with Tai-Hao there really isn't too much difference bewteen their ABS & PBT caps. They are all fairly thin & cheap caps hence their prices compared to proper caps like enjoyPBT, GMK, MAXKEY, XDA, etc., so I would at least go with a Tai-Hao doubleshot set. That way you don't end up with blanks in a few months.
> 
> As far as SA Carbon goes I do agree it is an awesome set but I really wouldn't join that drop & support the BS that SP has been pulling with their SA line. When I joined the the Godspeed SA drop last Sept. the est. shipping date was early March of this year, which already was about a 6 month wait. But since then because of mismanagement at SP the set has been pushed all the way back to *possibly* shipping at the end of June. That is how bad SP's SA line has become, they won't even give a solid shipping date for Godspeed now because of all the delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st I was trying to be understanding of the delays because custom keycap sets are not SP's main business. Then I found out that the 1st major delay was because SP completely borked the whole run of a custom SA set that was slated before Godspeed & had to re-run the set to produce what those customers actually ordered. After that I noticed that even though their SA line was completely booked with custom orders through last & this yr, they were still somehow producing the SA set of the month for the PMK website!? That told me all I needed to know about SP's business ethics & care for their customers. I've since decided that I am personally not gonna buy another set produced by SP because I refuse to support such shoddy & shady business practices.
> 
> Also when you really think about it SP's SA caps are the only really nice ones they produce. Their DCS caps are thinner & cheaper than most OEM keycaps that come on most mech KBs & only made in ABS. Their DSA caps are also pretty damn thin & cheap, the fact that they do make PBT DSA caps are their only saving grace IMHO but even then they are very thin for PBT & get warped like crazy in SP's supbar cooling process for them. I always see people complaining about getting warped caps in PBT DSA sets with SP refusing to replace them because it is "normal" for this product....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now the best bet with buying high quality after market keycaps is to go with GMK & enjoyPBT for Cherry profile, MAXKEY for SA, & XDA for something very similar but superior to SP's DSA profile. Not only will get a much better product in the case of GMK, enjoyPBT, & XDA (MAXKEY is about right on par with SP's SA) you will actually get them in a decent time frame even within a group buy.
Click to expand...

I really appreciate the feedback. First off, since that set you linked is ABS, wouldn't those caps feel a bit more slick compared to the PBT? All of the PBT sets I've tried have had a more grainy, almost grippy feel to them compared to ABS, and I much prefer that. I'll still give that link some thought though.

And regarding Signature Plastics and their SA sets, I'll definitely take that into consideration. I knew the wait times were really long, often longer than what is reported by MD on the drop page, and I was prepared for that. But I totally agree with your decision, and that's some solid reasoning to vote with your wallet, so to speak. I usually do the same and can get pretty stubborn about it, as as few of the gents in the folding section of OCN have come to learn recently. As a result, I think something like that would usually deter me from making a purchase, but the SA Carbon set was the one that made me say "Okay, I need that" the first time I saw it. It's probably my most desired set. So while the pricing and wait times are pretty ridiculous, especially by my usual standards, I'm thinking about making a wee bit of an exception, so it's still an option for me.

Thanks again though, that's pretty much the exact type of response I was looking for.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback. First off, since that set you linked is ABS, wouldn't those caps feel a bit more slick compared to the PBT? All of the PBT sets I've tried have had a more grainy, almost grippy feel to them compared to ABS, and I much prefer that. I'll still give that link some thought though.
> 
> And regarding Signature Plastics and their SA sets, I'll definitely take that into consideration. I knew the wait times were really long, often longer than what is reported by MD on the drop page, and I was prepared for that. But I totally agree with your decision, and that's some solid reasoning to vote with your wallet, so to speak. I usually do the same and can get pretty stubborn about it, as as few of the gents in the folding section of OCN have come to learn recently. As a result, I think something like that would usually deter me from making a purchase, but the SA Carbon set was the one that made me say "Okay, I need that" the first time I saw it. It's probably my most desired set. So while the pricing and wait times are pretty ridiculous, especially by my usual standards, I'm thinking about making a wee bit of an exception, so it's still an option for me.
> 
> Thanks again though, that's pretty much the exact type of response I was looking for.


No problem, glad I could help bit. As for the caps I linked being ABS, yes they will have a smoother feel than any PBT caps so if the PBT feel is more important to you I would advise going with a set made from that. If you search around on the site I linked you to they have some pretty affordable thick PBT dye-sub sets from Varmillo, & all their Gateron blank sets are thick PBT from enjoyPBT I believe. They also have some Tai-Hao double shot PBT sets but nothing that really matches the Carbon color scheme.

Also I can completely understand if you're willing to wait for the SA Carbon since that is your "must have" set. I pretty much had the same feeling about GMK Sky Dolch & would've waited through more BS than I'd care to admit to get it being honest about it. Hell I'm even still in the drop for Godspeed SA cause I like that colorway so much, although it will be the one & only SP set that I ever buy because of the terrible experience with the GB. Anyways if you are aware that Carbon SA could be a long long wait & are OK with that to get your dream set, I can completely understand why you'd join the drop even knowing how long they are taking to get made.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback. First off, since that set you linked is ABS, wouldn't those caps feel a bit more slick compared to the PBT? All of the PBT sets I've tried have had a more grainy, almost grippy feel to them compared to ABS, and I much prefer that. I'll still give that link some thought though.
> 
> And regarding Signature Plastics and their SA sets, I'll definitely take that into consideration. I knew the wait times were really long, often longer than what is reported by MD on the drop page, and I was prepared for that. But I totally agree with your decision, and that's some solid reasoning to vote with your wallet, so to speak. I usually do the same and can get pretty stubborn about it, as as few of the gents in the folding section of OCN have come to learn recently. As a result, I think something like that would usually deter me from making a purchase, but the SA Carbon set was the one that made me say "Okay, I need that" the first time I saw it. It's probably my most desired set. So while the pricing and wait times are pretty ridiculous, especially by my usual standards, I'm thinking about making a wee bit of an exception, so it's still an option for me.
> 
> Thanks again though, that's pretty much the exact type of response I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, glad I could help bit. As for the caps I linked being ABS, yes they will have a smoother feel than any PBT caps so if the PBT feel is more important to you I would advise going with a set made from that. If you search around on the site I linked you to they have some pretty affordable thick PBT dye-sub sets from Varmillo, & all their Gateron blank sets are thick PBT from enjoyPBT I believe. They also have some Tai-Hao double shot PBT sets but nothing that really matches the Carbon color scheme.
> 
> Also I can completely understand if you're willing to wait for the SA Carbon since that is your "must have" set. I pretty much had the same feeling about GMK Sky Dolch & would've waited through more BS than I'd care to admit to get it being honest about it. Hell I'm even still in the drop for Godspeed SA cause I like that colorway so much, although it will be the one & only SP set that I ever buy because of the terrible experience with the GB. Anyways if you are aware that Carbon SA could be a long long wait & are OK with that to get your dream set, I can completely understand why you'd join the drop even knowing how long they are taking to get made.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## sdmf74

rOOKIE QUESTION why is it that the wait is soooo long on quality keycaps? Is it cause alot of them come from massdrop, cause they are so high in demand, cause of the manufacturing process or something else I am oblivious to?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> rOOKIE QUESTION why is it that the wait is soooo long on quality keycaps? Is it cause alot of them come from massdrop, cause they are so high in demand, cause of the manufacturing process or something else I am oblivious to?


Mostly they take so long to be produced due the group buy structure of the purchases. Usually a group buy on a custom keycap set will have at least 2 to 3 months in the planning, interest check, & order taking phases. So if it is a popular colorway the hype has already built before they even go into production. Then you're usually looking at another 2 to 3 months for production, sorting, & shipping. So under normal circumstances you'll be looking at around 6 months for a GB of a custom keycap set to go from someone's ideal to actual sets in peoples hands.

The reason Signature Plastic's SA line is experiencing such huge production times is the popularity of the SA profile within the community, some pretty bad mismanagement at SP, & a good dose of hubris on SP's part. Up until recently SP was literally the only place in the world you could get SA & DSA profile keycaps manufactured (Thankfully this has changed with the emergence of XDA & MAXKEY). So IMHO, SP started to think they had the mech KB enthusiast community by the balls. I think they really started to believe timelines, QC, & CS didn't matter so much with their keycap business since there was really nowhere else to turn for SA & DSA profile caps up until recently & they are niche product of theirs. Because of that & only having one set of SA moulds they ended up getting very, very behind on their orders for SA profile sets, hence the March 2018 tentative shipping date on SA Carbon which they'll probably miss anyways.

Fortunately, this type of BS from SP does not have to be put up with anymore now that some Chinese companies got their hands in the keycap manufacturing business. MAXKEY makes SA profile caps that rival SP's for quality & have a much faster turn around, XDA makes caps that are very similar to SP's DSA profile but are much higher quality than SP's DSA caps, then GMK & enjoyPBT have had the Cherry profile locked down for a long time. So to me I see no reason to turn to SP for custom keycap sets till they learn some proper business ethics & how to meet a deadline.

TLDR: Signature Plastics basically feels they have the mech KB enthusiast community by the balls with their up until recently exclusive ability to produce SA profile keycaps. They do not care how long they take to deliver because for a long time they were the only show in town when it came to SA profile keycaps. Such long production time are not usual in group buys from GMK, enjoyPBT, MAXKEY, XDA, etc., just SP's SA line suffers from the long production times because of mismanagement & lack of care.


----------



## sok0

The prices for the SA keys is pretty crazy also considering the wait. I was going to order that Massdrop x T0mb3ry Carbon set (90$ for a tenkeyless), but says ship date March 2018. lmao.


----------



## pexon

Finally got my hands on an IBM Model M SSK!


----------



## infernal rodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on an IBM Model M SSK!


Very nice.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pexon*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on an IBM Model M SSK!


if i had one of thoes i would bucher my laptop and make that the keybord


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> The prices for the SA keys is pretty crazy also considering the wait. I was going to order that Massdrop x T0mb3ry Carbon set (90$ for a tenkeyless), but says ship date March 2018. lmao.


$90 is crazy! At that price you would think they would get off their Arses and make it happen


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> $90 is crazy! At that price you would think they would get off their Arses and make it happen


$90 and the wait time is pretty crazy but looking at it from SP (Signature Plastics) end this is only peanuts to them compared to what they make from mass producing for companies. They add these niche, community runs in between their huge runs, and they almost always have to make new molds for the special designs used by most of these custom sets. They are extremely backlogged and almost every new set that is coming out that is being produced by SP will be delayed for quiet a while.

I would love to see them prioritize these custom sets but realistically they just can't due to time and having to prioritize bigger orders that they mass produce, but at least they still do it (in time).


----------



## inedenimadam

I know you guys like you keyboards so much you want to have them with breakfast.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015QJPUOA/ref=strm_fun_79_nad_29_1


----------



## khemist

My Masterkeys Pro S.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Masterkeys Pro S.


Tight! What kind of key caps


----------



## khemist

Tai Hao backlit Vintage Grey.


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody familiar with PCBs, repairs, layout, etc.? My keyboard seems to be malfunctioning and I'm not really sure how.

So my left arrow key had been acting up-intermittently not registering presses, sometimes registering two presses for one action, and sometimes registering a key up even when held down. That seemed like a mechanical problem with that switch specifically, so I decided to swap the switch with another one on the board. I ordered a couple new ones, but those haven't arrive yet.

Anyway, now I have some weird behavior in the form of
(1) PgUp and PgDn register as Home and End respectively (Home and End work as intended)
(2) Left registers both Left and NumpadSubtract (and this is on a tenkeyless without that key even being available), with the previous intermittent input problems being resolved now

Ideas? One thing I'm thinking is that I may have damaged the PCB somehow somewhere or gotten an odd solder ball stuck somewhere... all I have is a very poorly maintained soldering iron on me and some crappy solder and desoldering braid. I had to apply heat for way too long on the switches to get the solder off, and manhandled things a bit. I don't see how that would result in the above symptoms, though, but I don't know how these boards are laid out to get the NKRO and such. I've inspected the PCB and don't really see anything wrong other than the poor but functioning solder job I did on the arrow key. Would pictures help?

The keyboard is a Leopold FC200RT I think.

edit: whoops, correction


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody familiar with PCBs, repairs, layout, etc.? My keyboard seems to be malfunctioning and I'm not really sure how.
> 
> So my left arrow key had been acting up-intermittently not registering presses, sometimes registering two presses for one action, and sometimes registering a key up even when held down. That seemed like a mechanical problem with that switch specifically, so I decided to swap the switch with another one on the board. I ordered a couple new ones, but those haven't arrive yet.
> 
> Anyway, now I have some weird behavior in the form of
> (1) PgUp and PgDn register as Home and End respectively (Home and End work as intended)
> (2) Left registers both Left and NumpadSubtract (and this is on a tenkeyless without that key even being available), with the previous intermittent input problems being resolved now
> 
> Ideas? One thing I'm thinking is that I may have damaged the PCB somehow somewhere or gotten an odd solder ball stuck somewhere... all I have is a very poorly maintained soldering iron on me and some crappy solder and desoldering braid. I had to apply heat for way too long on the switches to get the solder off, and manhandled things a bit. I don't see how that would result in the above symptoms, though, but I don't know how these boards are laid out to get the NKRO and such. I've inspected the PCB and don't really see anything wrong other than the poor but functioning solder job I did on the arrow key. Would pictures help?
> 
> The keyboard is a Leopold FC200RT I think.
> 
> edit: whoops, correction


Possibly bad tracers or malfunctioning controller? I highly doubt multiple switches went bad so thats pretty much the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody familiar with PCBs, repairs, layout, etc.? My keyboard seems to be malfunctioning and I'm not really sure how.
> 
> So my left arrow key had been acting up-intermittently not registering presses, sometimes registering two presses for one action, and sometimes registering a key up even when held down. That seemed like a mechanical problem with that switch specifically, so I decided to swap the switch with another one on the board. I ordered a couple new ones, but those haven't arrive yet.
> 
> edit: whoops, correction


I went through something similar when I did a Teensy Conversion of an older Wyse Keyboard. Actually, I still have not nailed down exactly why shift+j doesn't work, but I was able to remap this mess



HID_LISTEN may be able to clue you in as to what signals are being sent. It gives you the raw output of a key press. HID_LISTEN

And while far from an actual fix, you could try remapping the keys that are acting up until you can determine a hardware fix. KeyTweak


----------



## Erick Silver

Even though I am on the hunt for a great deal on a new keyboard, I felt it was time to update the look on my trusty Ducky 1008.

Before


After


I am replacing the Ducky because the power receptacle is loose and causing the keys in the upper left to make the computer lose power momentarily from time to time.


----------



## mikeaj

Okay, now the left arrow is giving me problems again, with occasional severe issues of multi-presses, registering key up when still held down, etc. Yeah, I already had PgUp and PgDn remapped, but I use those a lot and any workaround is a significant compromise for me. In fact, years ago I had `+a and `+s mapped to them with AutoHotkey so I could PgUp and PgDn from my left hand (I have up and down similarly mapped, all to facilitate left-hand navigation for situations where I'm mousing with the right). I just use right hand for navigation on the keyboard a lot too.

While I was troubleshooting this earlier I tried shorting the keys with a screwdriver (to simulate a keypress) and this acted just like pressing the actual keys. For a lot of reasons, I'm confident that it's not the switches.

Given that problems with the controller or PCBs are more or less not user fixable, I guess RIP for this board. Now to read up on what's on the market these days...


----------



## sdmf74

Anybody know of any place that sells replacement keycaps for numpads?

I don't wanna have to buy a full 104 108 120 set just for a numpad. Preferrably backlit PBT


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

i made this over the weekend


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i made this over the weekend


Looks great !


----------



## Erick Silver

Looks like someone puked cotton candy all over it.....


----------



## CJRhoades

Switched to Topre and am never going back.

Leopold FC980C:









Edit: Also the Cherry 1800 layout is just perfect. Nearly as compact as tenkeyless but retains the numpad which is a must have for me. Love it.
Edit2: The keys are coming out more yellow in my picture than they actually are. Here's a more accurate depiction of the colors.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Switched to Topre and am never going back.
> 
> Leopold FC980C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also the Cherry 1800 layout is just perfect. Nearly as compact as tenkeyless but retains the numpad which is a must have for me. Love it.
> Edit2: The keys are coming out more yellow in my picture than they actually are. Here's a more accurate depiction of the colors.


Topre or Nopre!

Welcome to the Topre Team! (I'm definitely a Topre Fanboy, can you tell? lol)

Excellent choice on the Leopold, I use my custom HHKB Pro 2 every single day. At work and at home, 10+ hours a day. I even use it for gaming and love it. Many people give Topre a bad wrap for not being good for gaming but I highly disagree but some of this may come from me just being a fanboy.

If you are curious about altering the feel and sound of Topre to make it even less "clacky" and achieve a deeper "thock", i would check out Hypersphere rings and some lube on the sliders.

I like stock Topre, but I will never go back from silenced/lubed Topre as its just that much better. The hypersphere silencing rings will very minimally alter the height of the keys (0.5mm) but they work as a bumper between the plastic slider and the plate/case that the switch is mounted on. This removes most of the "plastic-y clack" that is generated and really deepens the signature "thock" topre sound.

I also recommend a light lube job on the sliders, although this is much more of a personal preference on what type of lube you like or if you like lubed at all. I personally prefer THICK lube, but very lightly applied. It smooths out the throw of the keys but can also make them feel a tad heavier (less than ~5g) if you use the THICK lube. Some people prefer the THIN krytox lube, this is something I never tested myself but that is mainly because I have no issues with the THICK krytox lube that I use.


----------



## mikeaj

New keyboard, old keycaps. Just a budget mech (Nixeus Moda V2 at $53 before shipping/taxes). So far the Kailh switches don't bother me. The keycaps are PBT from... I forget where. I think the set was < $20, from China somewhere with shipping that took forever.

Apologies for the shakycam budget smartphone pics with lazy lighting. Actually, with better quality you would more easily see all the discoloration and dirty spots on some of the keycaps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh, WASD Keyboards has new GMK keysets available either separate or included with one of their keyboards. Biggest question though is the GMK worth it over say the carbon black keysets, as we're talking an extra $100-130 USD depending on set chosen.

Dolch set is steadily growing on me though...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh, WASD Keyboards has new GMK keysets available either separate or included with one of their keyboards. Biggest question though is the GMK worth it over say the carbon black keysets, as we're talking an extra $100-130 USD depending on set chosen.
> 
> Dolch set is steadily growing on me though...


I honestly have never been a fan of GMK sets because they are ABS and not PBT, but after testing a set they are super thick and have a very similar texture to PBT. Now, I'm not sure how easily they will wear but I most definitely will be getting the GMK Outrun set (also because I'm a huge Outrun/Retro junkie).


----------



## ZakuII

Any idea how to clean Cherry MX Switches?

Been using my Filco Majestouch 2 Cherry MX Blues for about 3 years and 6 months now.

I noticed that my left CTRL key don't have that same "clack" as my other keys. I also noticed it on some of the keys. Not all. But it gets somewhat irritating when something isn't right in the whole keyboard.

I don't want to replace the switches with this keyboard. Nor do I want to buy a new one.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I honestly have never been a fan of GMK sets because they are ABS and not PBT, but after testing a set they are super thick and have a very similar texture to PBT. Now, I'm not sure how easily they will wear but I most definitely will be getting the GMK Outrun set (also because I'm a huge Outrun/Retro junkie).


Definitely good to know. I don't really know where my own personal preferences lie, other than I want SA Carbon because it's black and orange but yeah, doubt that'll be happening anytime soon.

I have a few months to save up either way, I have to take care of a few things first anyways.


----------



## Corder

Hello Mechanical Keyboard Club! Can you please recommend me something similar to Logitech K800 keyboard? Professional looks, quiet and easy to type / game in 100-140$ range?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Hello Mechanical Keyboard Club! Can you please recommend me something similar to Logitech K800 keyboard? Professional looks, quiet and easy to type / game in 100-140$ range?


Better ask again here , more people may answer


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Hello Mechanical Keyboard Club! Can you please recommend me something similar to Logitech K800 keyboard? Professional looks, quiet and easy to type / game in 100-140$ range?


Varmillo, Leopold, possibly DASKeyboard depending on location and whats available.

CS MasterKeys Pro are good main-stream, mass produced keyboards.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Finally got my GMK Plum set in the mail yesterday, it's my first custom keycap set even though I have owned many mechanical keyboards over the years. Anyone care to see?



Also, here is an Imgur album that contains all the pictures of the process, plus the installation of the Zealencio Clips:


http://imgur.com/05haz


- Insan1tyOne


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakuII*
> 
> Any idea how to clean Cherry MX Switches?
> 
> Been using my Filco Majestouch 2 Cherry MX Blues for about 3 years and 6 months now.
> 
> I noticed that my left CTRL key don't have that same "clack" as my other keys. I also noticed it on some of the keys. Not all. But it gets somewhat irritating when something isn't right in the whole keyboard.
> 
> I don't want to replace the switches with this keyboard. Nor do I want to buy a new one.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Little bit of iso prop alcohol, let it fully dry. Or if your feeling ambitious you can fully desolder it and tear it down and clean it manually.


----------



## elzhi

anyone using Topre RGB ?

i'm thinking about moving on from Topre 88UB


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> anyone using Topre RGB ?
> 
> i'm thinking about moving on from Topre 88UB


I'm using one as my main keyboard. My only complaints are cat related- I used to have a NKRO PS/2 Realforce, and the cats wouldn't prevent me from doing anything in a game unless they hit a button the game actually uses. With the RGB, when my cat rests his head on the numpad, it starts ignoring my input on say WASD. My cats also activate the CTRL-Capslock swap, leaving my crouches not working until I realize what happened.


----------



## elzhi

i don't have a cat, seems like i'm all clear to buy it then


----------



## boredgunner

Just found out about this, do I live under a rock?

https://wooting.nl/

I rushed home to preorder it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Just found out about this, do I live under a rock?
> 
> https://wooting.nl/
> 
> I rushed home to preorder it.


Good timing too, since they just finished MP for their Kickstarter backers and will have more in stock to sell too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Just found out about this, do I live under a rock?
> 
> https://wooting.nl/
> 
> I rushed home to preorder it.


Interesting looking keyboard. Here's to some reviews soon if mass production is happening... I can wait for reviews because I can't afford keyboard candy yet..

... If they work as claimed, it would sure add in a lot of accuracy for Elite Dangerous, and some arcade racers I sure enjoy ^_^


----------



## sdmf74

Bad timing for me I just bought a new keyboard (ducky one tkl rgb with mx blues), guess it will be a while before they are available though. Ive been waiting for a quality keyboard with infrared switches but I cant help to think clicky switches with this tech would be a bad idea. Think I will opt for linear this time.
Good find! Awesome that it has swappable top plate and switches!
Any idea on approximate ETA when these will be readily available?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Bad timing for me I just bought a new keyboard (ducky one tkl rgb with mx blues), guess it will be a while before they are available though. Ive been waiting for a quality keyboard with infrared switches but I cant help to think clicky switches with this tech would be a bad idea. Think I will opt for linear this time.
> Good find! Awesome that it has swappable top plate and switches!
> Any idea on approximate ETA when these will be readily available?


Their estimate is July, nothing more specific than that.


----------



## Kimir

Damn nice keyboard, would have picked one if there was a model with numpad.


----------



## sdmf74

Just got me a Ducky Pocket Numpad


----------



## bfe_vern

I use this for my keyboard tray so I am limited in space so I go with a TKL. The best part of using this as a tray is that I don't have to have my nose into my 27" monitor! I also have a USB numpad for when I need it. Been thinking of getting that ducky numpad when ever mine goes south.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Just got me a Ducky Pocket Numpad


I think I'm going to order one tonight. I have a Leopold numpad but it's not programmable, and I think I can use the Ducky's programming features. Plus its RGB and will match my setup.


----------



## sdmf74

Im diggin it so far and the calculator function is pretty handy too


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Just found out about this, do I live under a rock?
> 
> https://wooting.nl/
> 
> I rushed home to preorder it.


It's been around a while but it may have launched recently.

Dunno if they map things to a game controller or simply digital PWM the key strokes. The support for both can be finicky in games especially games that dislike all sorts of helpers and scripts.

Would love the keyboard, but the price is high for me plus I don't like the keycaps profile and while I tolerate it on my cheaper keyboard on an expensive one they should offer more keycap profile options beside the basic standard one with stair stepped keys.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's been around a while but it may have launched recently.
> 
> Dunno if they map things to a game controller or simply digital PWM the key strokes. The support for both can be finicky in games especially games that dislike all sorts of helpers and scripts.
> 
> Would love the keyboard, but the price is high for me plus I don't like the keycaps profile and while I tolerate it on my cheaper keyboard on an expensive one they should offer more keycap profile options beside the basic standard one with stair stepped keys.


Yeah that's my worry. Well, it looks like I'll be an early adopter for that keyboard, so I'll be sure to post feedback when I get it. I got the red switch model.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

My small (for now) collection, I think I am going for my first GMK group buy this week when Nautilus opens up.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> My small (for now) collection, I think I am going for my first GMK group buy this week when Nautilus opens up.


Nice collection you got going there!







I hate to be an enabler since this can be a very expensive hobby, but I would definitely suggest jumping on GMK Nautilus if you like the colorway (I love it myself & plan on getting a set as well). GMK key caps are some of the highest quality ones out there for MX boards & feel great to type on IMO, well worth the price even though the sets do carry a bit of sticker shock.

Haven't been on this thread in awhile, got some neat stuff in recently I think you'll guys appreciate.
The 1st thing is my latest build







,

It's kind of a hybrid between a 60% & 65% board. I used a Gazzew66 PCB which is a 60% PCB but allows for an arrow cluster, it's a layout I've been wanting to do for some time. I missed out on the original GB for these so I had to improve for the case & plate. I settled on the new alum/acrylic sandwich case Sentraq has since it was priced very good, killed 2 birds with stone (plate & case), & came with a universal layout plate I could mod to make my layout work. I did have to do a little cutting of the plate with a rotozip to accommodate my chosen layout but it ended up working out perfectly.







For switches I went tactile MOD-Ms spring swapped to 80g gold plated springs & lubed them with thick Krytox mix & for the stabs I went with genuine Cherry screw in PCB mount, clipped & lubed with Super Lube. Overall I am very happy with this build & am typing this post on it right now.

The 2nd is I finally got my set of Godspeed SA caps in! #GodspeedSAGBsurvivorsclub









Got them on my FC660M with 80g lubed tactile MOD-Ls & am loving the feel of fully sculpted SA. I was kinda hesitant that I wouldn't like the profile since I really love Cherry profile but so far so good with SA! It is definitely a much different feel than Cherry, OEM, or DSA profile caps & I can see why some can'y adjust to typing on SA or just plain don't like the feel. For me though I took to it right away & have had relatively few typos thanks to the profile or sculpting. Also the quality is top notch, they are very thick & heavy caps that give a lovely thock when typing on them. It's a real shame SP has such disregard for the mech KB enthusiast community making these sets rare, & causing huge wait times on production of GBs. Hopefully Maxkeys steps their game even more & starts offering custom molds for novelties, also they really need to fix their keming on the mod legends. From what I've heard the caps themselves are up to par with SP's quality but those 2 things are keeping many of the big key cap set designers from jumping ship on SP for SA sets.


----------



## Deeptek

New one I built for a friend but figured i'd play some dress up before I send her off.


----------



## elzhi

going from a realforce board to a topre clone, is it a bad idea ?

(i want something smaller (using a TKL 88UB) and i like the idea of a RGB keyboard too)


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> going from a realforce board to a topre clone, is it a bad idea ?
> 
> (i want something smaller (using a TKL 88UB) and i like the idea of a RGB keyboard too)


It certainly won't feel like a Topre dome but the idea is basically the same. Topre knock-offs have been getting better but the objective quality isn't there. Typically the dome sheets are a different type and quality of rubber, sometimes even vinyl and have less tactile feel.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> It certainly won't feel like a Topre dome but the idea is basically the same. Topre knock-offs have been getting better but the objective quality isn't there. Typically the dome sheets are a different type and quality of rubber, sometimes even vinyl and have less tactile feel.


Certainly it won't feel like a Realforce keyboard BUT they come close enough and for some here on this forum site, that's usually the better choice if they can get a smaller layout for less cost.

Had to put in an order for this baby at mechanical keyboards;

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2516

The ONLY real all Cherry Switch tester for the ankle-biter wanting to try out all the Cherry gear, bundled into one keyboard.


----------



## Deeptek

New board!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Certainly it won't feel like a Realforce keyboard BUT they come close enough and for some here on this forum site, that's usually the better choice if they can get a smaller layout for less cost.
> 
> Had to put in an order for this baby at mechanical keyboards;
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2516
> 
> The ONLY real all Cherry Switch tester for the ankle-biter wanting to try out all the Cherry gear, bundled into one keyboard.


Thats nice but kinda strange they went for multi color led instead of RGB


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats nice but kinda strange they went for multi color led instead of RGB


I kind of like it because it reminds me of older keyboards having the - old style of leds installed BUT I suspect Ducky went this route due to the simple fact, not all of their switches have RGB capability.

Hence far easier to install leds the old fashioned way, giving the keyboard at least some lighting for the youngsters wanting that type of keyboard. Also getting different switches installed will give them a far better appreciation as to what they will eventually purchase on their own.


----------



## pez

So what's the verdict on the MagicForce 68? Gat Greens on a 68% layout for $40 (I don't want those silly typewriter keys). Am I missing something or is something really mediocre about this board?


----------



## PaparasGT

I have the MagicForce 68 with Gateron Greens... Bought it from Massdrop for about 56 Euros. I got the white/silver with white keycaps. I am in love with that board. It is my 2nd mechanical keyboard, the 1st one was a Coolermaster TK with brown switches. Green are a lot stiffer, which I like. Also, quite clicky, but I do love too. I put some o-rings and I minimized the clap of the keys and now it sounds majestic... If you can find this board for 40$, go for it. Usually, the typewriter keys add up to ~20$ in price. So I guess the price is for the stock keycaps...


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Certainly it won't feel like a Realforce keyboard BUT they come close enough and for some here on this forum site, that's usually the better choice if they can get a smaller layout for less cost.
> 
> Had to put in an order for this baby at mechanical keyboards;
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2516
> 
> The ONLY real all Cherry Switch tester for the ankle-biter wanting to try out all the Cherry gear, bundled into one keyboard.


That is a beast of a switch tester there! I kinda like the ideal though & it seems to be set up fairly well with speed silvers on the alphas & reds on the mods. Definitely give us an update when you get it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> New one I built for a friend but figured i'd play some dress up before I send her off.


Very nice! Not sure I could do with the split BS but to each their own. Hyperfuse looks great on it, I take it those are you caps & not going with the board though huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New board!


Wow, what kit is that! Looks great, I've been wanting to do a 96 key or 75% build for sometime but have yet to have the stars of my finances & the right GB line up for it unfortunately.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> That is a beast of a switch tester there! I kinda like the ideal though & it seems to be set up fairly well with speed silvers on the alphas & reds on the mods. Definitely give us an update when you get it!
> Very nice! Not sure I could do with the split BS but to each their own. Hyperfuse looks great on it, I take it those are you caps & not going with the board though huh?
> Wow, what kit is that! Looks great, I've been wanting to do a 96 key or 75% build for sometime but have yet to have the stars of my finances & the right GB line up for it unfortunately.


The first board wasnt mine. It was a XD60 in one of those High Profile weighted cases. I just put the keycaps on it to make sure the layout was where it needed to be and to take a few photos.

This thing is a beast and EASILY weighs over 6 pounds. I wish I had a scale to find out its exact weight.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So what's the verdict on the MagicForce 68? Gat Greens on a 68% layout for $40 (I don't want those silly typewriter keys). Am I missing something or is something really mediocre about this board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> I have the MagicForce 68 with Gateron Greens... Bought it from Massdrop for about 56 Euros. I got the white/silver with white keycaps. I am in love with that board. It is my 2nd mechanical keyboard, the 1st one was a Coolermaster TK with brown switches. Green are a lot stiffer, which I like. Also, quite clicky, but I do love too. I put some o-rings and I minimized the clap of the keys and now it sounds majestic... If you can find this board for 40$, go for it. Usually, the typewriter keys add up to ~20$ in price. So I guess the price is for the stock keycaps...


I too would vouch for the magicforce 68, I imagine quirks had been addressed possibly in later keyboards but even if not, still a great keyboard regardless. Also $40? Where you finding this? I wouldn't mind another heavy clicky-switched magicforce 68.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I also love my Magicforce 68, but sadly mine has Otemu switches and not Gaterons. So lightweight that it goes everywhere my laptop does these days.

On a side note, I bought a BNIB GMK Plum set yesterday which will be my first GMK set as Nautilus won't ship till December


----------



## elzhi

i see, what about keycaps ?

i only had a Topre keyboards so i've no idea what to look out for, here's the link - http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=709534453 .

does this type of keyboard have a normal sizes and stuff ? so that i could swap keycaps easily if i wanted to ?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> On a side note, I bought a BNIB GMK Plum set yesterday which will be my first GMK set as Nautilus won't ship till December


Trust me, you'll grow to love GMK key-sets over time because they were made for typists by Cherry Corp all those years ago and am still glad that today, another company carry's on the tradition but with even more colour selections.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

deeptek, nice work. those look great.

if we're posting collections, here are the boards i have had on rotation at work the last couple weeks. brought them home today to make some alterations and get ready for seattle meetup!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaparasGT*
> 
> I have the MagicForce 68 with Gateron Greens... Bought it from Massdrop for about 56 Euros. I got the white/silver with white keycaps. I am in love with that board. It is my 2nd mechanical keyboard, the 1st one was a Coolermaster TK with brown switches. Green are a lot stiffer, which I like. Also, quite clicky, but I do love too. I put some o-rings and I minimized the clap of the keys and now it sounds majestic... If you can find this board for 40$, go for it. Usually, the typewriter keys add up to ~20$ in price. So I guess the price is for the stock keycaps...


Yeah, I like MX Greens already and I got a chance to test out gateron greens and the difference in smoothness even on a clicky switch is pretty crazy. So a 68 key keyboard with backlighting, a DIP-switchable Ctrl/Caps key, and Gat greens for $40 is VERY tempting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I too would vouch for the magicforce 68, I imagine quirks had been addressed possibly in later keyboards but even if not, still a great keyboard regardless. Also $40? Where you finding this? I wouldn't mind another heavy clicky-switched magicforce 68.


Currently on Massdrop for $40 if you skip out on the typewriter keycaps (which I personally dislike anyhow) and go with Gaterons (which I like green gats a lot.]).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> I also love my Magicforce 68, but sadly mine has Otemu switches and not Gaterons. So lightweight that it goes everywhere my laptop does these days.
> 
> On a side note, I bought a BNIB GMK Plum set yesterday which will be my first GMK set as Nautilus won't ship till December


Nice. I'm glad to hear all the good things about it. This particular setup for $40 seems super worth it.

Thanks to everyone for the input







.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm glad to hear all the good things about it. This particular setup for $40 seems super worth it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not knocking the Otemus btw, I actually like them a whole lot, not as nice as cherry browns, but still amazing switches for a board you can buy off Amazon at any time for $40


----------



## infernal rodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Not knocking the Otemus btw, I actually like them a whole lot, not as nice as cherry browns, but still amazing switches for a board you can buy off Amazon at any time for $40


Yep,paid $40 for mine,I <3 the click clack of the blue switches.

Currently have an odd ortholinear keyboard with Cherry ML switches in the mail that I snagged off Ebay,I'm going to eventually replace the controller with a Teensy LC so I can play around with different layouts,I may just end up turning it into a giant macro pad though.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> deeptek, nice work. those look great.
> 
> if we're posting collections, here are the boards i have had on rotation at work the last couple weeks. brought them home today to make some alterations and get ready for seattle meetup!


Pretty!!!! 9009 looks slick on that 96.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Got my GMK Plum set in today. Got BNIB off reddit, stell sealed!


----------



## infernal rodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Got my GMK Plum set in today. Got BNIB off reddit, steal sealed!


Very nice.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Trust me, you'll grow to love GMK key-sets over time because they were made for typists by Cherry Corp all those years ago and am still glad that today, another company carry's on the tradition but with even more colour selections.


Ooooh, reading that semi-sealed the deal for me when I pick up a keyboard... I type a... decent amount to say the least.


----------



## technyk32

I noticed my AT keyboard has a pair of DIP switches on the bottom that aren't labeled. The keyboard only works with the switches in one configuration. I was thinking that maybe the keyboard was made with different interfaces and that the switches were to tell the controller which signal to output. Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Rob27shred

(Sorry for the potato pics)









Got a Let's Split! kit off of /r/mechmarket since I thought it would be a cool project & it would also be slew of firsts for me. This was my 1st time truly building a board from the ground up where the PCBs didn't have all the smaller components or controller pre-installed. Also my 1st time really learning to program a board from scratch. Then to top that off this board is my 1st ortholinear, 40%, & split keyboard!









The build went well & was easier than I had expected. I used Gateron green switches swapped to 80g (actuation not bottom out, slightly heavier than their stock springs) gold plated springs & very lightly lubed them with very thin krytox mix so the switches still click properly. The programming wasn't too bad either thankfully. I made the mistake of putting the QMK firmware builder files on my boot drive & using bash on Ubuntu for Windows for creating the .hex files. For some reason bash doesn't like to mount to a Windows boot drive it seems. I could not get it to mount with QMK in my Document or Desktop folders on my C drive, but moving it to my E drive (storage drive) solved that issue.

So far so good with actually using it, I'm typing this post on it right now! TBH, I'm really surprised at how comfortable & intuitive the ortho/40% layout has been for me to pick up. My keymap for my LS is almost identical to the Planck grid layout for reference. The only real issue I had was working out a key set to use with it for now since I only had OEM profile caps to work with ATM. Although that will be getting changed to DSA caps very soon since I also just scored a big grab bag of DSA only caps om /r/mechmarket for $40.







All in all I highly recommend this kit for it's ease of assembly & programming. It is a nice little project to kill time, a very unique board once finished, & a very affordable way to try out ortholinear, 40%, & split layouts all in one shot!


----------



## Robilar

Figured I would give one of these a go, MX Blues, program for macros, and full RGB support (except spacebar).


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Trust me, you'll grow to love GMK key-sets over time because they were made for typists by Cherry Corp all those years ago and am still glad that today, another company carry's on the tradition but with even more colour selections.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, reading that semi-sealed the deal for me when I pick up a keyboard... I type a... decent amount to say the least.
Click to expand...

You will find once you install the GMK set on any of your keyboards you will remain a GMK fanatic. If you bought other key-sets made by almost anyone around the globe you will ALWAYS go back to buying and using exclusive GMK sets forever more.

Sometimes you have to wade through a lot of cheap junk and garbage, before you finally realize it's best to stick with the only REAL German key-cap artisans







.


----------



## unnAMD

I entered the mech keyboards realm about 1 week ago, I do not miss the money spent on this beauty.









Typing on it feels a lot better than on my old membrane (Microsoft sidewinder X4), and the switch is amazing for rhythm games (My stamina's a lot better now)

I've tried a couple of mech keyboards before purchasing and found the MX brown to be my sweet spot.

I'm still getting used to it though..I'm bottoming out on every key stroke.

CM Storm QuickFire TK (MX Brown)


(Awful picture I know, but considering I'm on a razr d3 + shaky hands + I suck at taking pictures...this is the best I can do hehe







)

p.s.: I'm using two anti-static cloths as a wrist wrest until I can find/make a better solution

Cheers from Argentina


----------



## mrpurplehawk

My other new board came in yesterday. Vortex Race 3 with Cherry MX Clears, love them so much as well as the DSA caps are awesome!


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice set you got there.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Thanks man, I have a GMK Hydro set coming in Monday but I don't think it will go with any of my 6 current boards. Guess I am getting a new one


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks man, I have a GMK Hydro set coming in Monday but I don't think it will go with any of my 6 current boards. Guess I am getting a new one


It will ALWAYS be about getting that NEXT one, welcome to mechanical keyboard heaven







.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> It will ALWAYS be about getting that NEXT one, welcome to mechanical keyboard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Basically haha, while looking for a board for the Hydro, I found another set I wanna buy. Guess my PC is getting upgraded next year now


----------



## Cyb3r

my original k70 just hung up on me 2 weeks ago the switch in the x key is stuck if anyone got an idea on how to open the darn bugger i'm all ears.
but for now i swapped to a k70 rapid fire i love the new switches hate the new rgb i only use a few keys on rgb those are the ones i use the most while gaming


----------



## bfe_vern

I was using the K65 with the reds for a little while there. I really like them and the smoothness of the stroke. Decided to pickup something smaller than a TKL so went with a Magicforce with the Gateron browns. Just came in about an hour ago but I do like them so far.


----------



## pez

So I bought the MagicForce from Massdrop (ETA sometime in October I think). I think I'm going to make it a work keyboard. I've played with the HHKB for some time and I find myself just not as comfortable typing with it lately.

Anywho: I want to get some MX or Gateron Greens for my home setup. The other 'features' I'd like would be:

-60-68%
-floating key design
-RGB (errrgerrrberr) - or at least white
-NKRO (or something more than 10)
-would like the ability to switch caps and ctrl via a dip switch, but I can do this in Windows and Linux, so I'm not too upset.

I'm currently using a BlackWidow X Tournament and I quite enjoy it, but I really want green switches in my home setup. They have been a dream to type on on my GFs system. I think the bare minimum I would like would be to get my hands on a KC60 again (60% takes priority over the others, and white backlighting is a worse-case scenario). I'm also thinking a dark casing is going to be ideal to go along with the Miami Dolch caps coming in October. I'm extremely excited for those.

EDIT: Made some changes to my 'requirements'

Seems this might be the closest thing for what I'm looking for (POK3R)

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1420


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> my original k70 just hung up on me 2 weeks ago the switch in the x key is stuck if anyone got an idea on how to open the darn bugger i'm all ears.
> but for now i swapped to a k70 rapid fire i love the new switches hate the new rgb i only use a few keys on rgb those are the ones i use the most while gaming


The K70 is an absolute PITA to open, you have to remove all the keycaps and the glued-in corsair logo(which is impossible to do without damaging the logo and case), remove all the screws, double check that you removed all the screws, then pry the case apart.

I'd try to drip some high % Isopropyl alcohol into the switch first, just tap it repeatedly after, might loosen it up.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I bought the MagicForce from Massdrop (ETA sometime in October I think). I think I'm going to make it a work keyboard. I've played with the HHKB for some time and I find myself just not as comfortable typing with it lately.
> 
> Anywho: I want to get some MX or Gateron Greens for my home setup. The other 'features' I'd like would be:
> 
> -60-68%
> -floating key design
> -RGB (errrgerrrberr) - or at least white
> -NKRO (or something more than 10)
> -would like the ability to switch caps and ctrl via a dip switch, but I can do this in Windows and Linux, so I'm not too upset.
> 
> I'm currently using a BlackWidow X Tournament and I quite enjoy it, but I really want green switches in my home setup. They have been a dream to type on on my GFs system. I think the bare minimum I would like would be to get my hands on a KC60 again (60% takes priority over the others, and white backlighting is a worse-case scenario). I'm also thinking a dark casing is going to be ideal to go along with the Miami Dolch caps coming in October. I'm extremely excited for those.
> 
> EDIT: Made some changes to my 'requirements'
> 
> Seems this might be the closest thing for what I'm looking for (POK3R)
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1420


Hmmm, the Poker doesn't have that floating key design, RGB, or the ability to switch caps/control (at least not that I am aware of).

I have the KC71 with Gateron Greens. Has that floating key design and can be used with bluetooth or wired. Other options are the Anne Pro and Drevo Calibur (where green switches may be hard to find), KBP V60 Type R has Greens available, and the Magicforce 68 routinely drops with Green switches being available.

What is your girlfriend using?

If you wanted to jump into building your own keyboard, I might be able to throw you the gateron greens that are sitting in my closet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Hmmm, the Poker doesn't have that floating key design, RGB, or the ability to switch caps/control (at least not that I am aware of).
> 
> I have the KC71 with Gateron Greens. Has that floating key design and can be used with bluetooth or wired. Other options are the Anne Pro and Drevo Calibur (where green switches may be hard to find), KBP V60 Type R has Greens available, and the Magicforce 68 routinely drops with Green switches being available.
> 
> What is your girlfriend using?
> 
> If you wanted to jump into building your own keyboard, I might be able to throw you the gateron greens that are sitting in my closet.


Unfortunately, I'm not comfortable just yet with building my own. I lack the tools as well. I told myself I wouldn't try to initiate a new hobby (that requires tools and space) until I get rid of some of the parts I need to sell. There's no rush in the matter, and I may as well just make the MagicForce 68 my main board (I ordered one with Gat Greens, white backlight, etc). Looking at some POK3R pics, the seem to be somewhat floating (this pic for ex. https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/MD-6955_20150415092723_fda9ebf6084cac46.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=955&h=289&dpr=1). The RGB and caps/control switch are a bit non-priority as I can ultimately live without RGB as long as I can have a subtle white and I the caps/ctrl switch is just a registry edit away.

And my GF is currently using the KC60 with Gat Greens. I love the board to death. It's one of those 'every time I use it, it makes me want it' type of things







.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not comfortable just yet with building my own. I lack the tools as well. I told myself I wouldn't try to initiate a new hobby (that requires tools and space) until I get rid of some of the parts I need to sell. There's no rush in the matter, and I may as well just make the MagicForce 68 my main board (I ordered one with Gat Greens, white backlight, etc). Looking at some POK3R pics, the seem to be somewhat floating (this pic for ex. https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/MD-6955_20150415092723_fda9ebf6084cac46.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=955&h=289&dpr=1). The RGB and caps/control switch are a bit non-priority as I can ultimately live without RGB as long as I can have a subtle white and I the caps/ctrl switch is just a registry edit away.
> 
> And my GF is currently using the KC60 with Gat Greens. I love the board to death. It's one of those 'every time I use it, it makes me want it' type of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The pok3r has an rgb version if you can find it. I think based on your criteria that would be your best option if you can find it in greens.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> The pok3r has an rgb version if you can find it. I think based on your criteria that would be your best option if you can find it in greens.


Indeed. I'm still on the hunt, and it may very well have to come down to me building the board myself. I've watched several videos on the process and it honestly doesn't look hard at all. It's more about obtaining the tools necessary







.


----------



## methebest

After about 2 years of wanting to get a ducky, I finally got one earlier this year.

Photos not the best, but its a year of the monkey with browns.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> After about 2 years of wanting to get a ducky, I finally got one earlier this year.
> 
> Photos not the best, but its a year of the monkey with browns.


Good choice! I had a ducky a few years ago and liked it alot. I have one of their White TKL "Rainbow" boards on pre order. One of the few White TKL boards with Cherry MX Clears I could find


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> After about 2 years of wanting to get a ducky, I finally got one earlier this year.
> 
> Photos not the best, but its a year of the monkey with browns.


One of my good friends got a rgb ducky and he spilt soda on it after a few months of use


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> One of my good friends got a rgb ducky and he spilt soda on it after a few months of use


Triggered


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> One of my good friends got a rgb ducky and he spilt soda on it after a few months of use


I totally haven't spilt tea on mine.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I took out my Orion after a year without using it or more and picked up the Cylinder keycaps my main problem with the Alien keycaps is that
I would stumble alot with words and would raise my fingers higher up just so I wouldn't stumble with the key presses so I used a Corsair keyboard K70 for about a year.

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/romer-g-keycap-kit


----------



## Narokuu

Dose anyone here do keyboard repair. i am having an issue with my favorite Ducky and im not tech savvy enough to fix it.

Story: week ago i think i got the J and or M key wet or something and now some of the keys work, and some dont, on top of that when plugging the keyboard in it spams keys and takes extra long to setup.

i took it apart (its past warranty) and cleaned it as best i could (i cannot solder keyboards) so i didn't go any farther than a good rubbing alcohol and q tip cleaning.

the same thing happened to my Ducky Shine 2 (the one im using now) and i washed the PCB and let it sit in a bag of rice in the sun for a few days and it worked for a few months, and then started giving me problems. i just happened to hook it back up then my Shine 4 quit, and now its working again. i dont know hat kind of voodoo but there ya go.

TL;DR im looking for someone i can trust to send the keyboard to and maybe help me fix it. i love this thing and sadly i cannot afford a new one due to my living conditions. Thanks all! (sorry for the long post.).

Black with Red LEds = DK9008S2 (i think Shine 2)
Red With Rd LEDs is Shine 4 (my favorite keyboard of all time)


----------



## confed

I have to stay away from Reddit. Been on an artisan kick lately and the raffles have been kind. Got 6 of them last week in 3 different raffles. Will try to get some pics once they all come in but the Suited Up Keycaps will not be shipping for about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## gene-z

gone


----------



## confed




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well now, WASD is offering up even more keysets....

Skidolcha is rather sexy to say the least. Really wish it came with a full set of modifiers though, as it's really annoying how only Honeywell and Penumbra so far are able to have a tilde key (as well as backslash) the same as all the other modifiers.... Thankfully Originative does sell that kind of a kit...... And originative also sells their mod switches in 110 packs. Tempting for ressurecting my G710 keyboard, to say the least....


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all









I recently acquired a TRS-80 keyboard from a Model 16 computer and I am looking at making it my new project ...

I have 3 strange questions though:


Is there a way to make the plastic look new again, it has that nice 40 year old yellow colour to it now.
Is it possible with a few mods to make this still work on a modern day system ? (it looks like it uses an old game port connector)
Is there a way to make it wireless without dropping $60 or more on a small adapter ?

Regards.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well now, WASD is offering up even more keysets....
> 
> Skidolcha is rather sexy to say the least. Really wish it came with a full set of modifiers though, as it's really annoying how only Honeywell and Penumbra so far are able to have a tilde key (as well as backslash) the same as all the other modifiers.... Thankfully Originative does sell that kind of a kit...... And originative also sells their mod switches in 110 packs. Tempting for ressurecting my G710 keyboard, to say the least....


Sky Dolch being my favorite colorway of all time I have to agree that Skidolcha is a very tempting set. Why I am really replying to your post is about MOD switches though. I would say go for a batch of the tactile MODs in your favorite weighting for sure. I have 2 boards with tuned tactile MOD switches in them right now & I have to say personally they are my favorite switch so far. I have lubed MOD-Ls with 80g springs in my FC660M & lubed MOD-Ms with 80g springs in my Gazzew66 build. They are easily the most tactile switch MX switch available & very smooth IME (I have heard a lot of people complain about MODs being scratchy but I have not experienced this, my guess is that they are comparing them to Zealios which are smoother but much less tactile). The only major complaint I would level against them is that they are a bit wobbly, not as bad as Gateron but not as good as Cherry for reference. All in all though I thoroughly enjoy using my boards with tactile MOD switches in them, in fact they have became my daily drivers ever since I built them. Well worth the price & trouble to resurrect G710 with them IMHO.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Dose anyone here do keyboard repair. i am having an issue with my favorite Ducky and im not tech savvy enough to fix it.
> 
> Story: week ago i think i got the J and or M key wet or something and now some of the keys work, and some dont, on top of that when plugging the keyboard in it spams keys and takes extra long to setup.
> 
> i took it apart (its past warranty) and cleaned it as best i could (i cannot solder keyboards) so i didn't go any farther than a good rubbing alcohol and q tip cleaning.
> 
> the same thing happened to my Ducky Shine 2 (the one im using now) and i washed the PCB and let it sit in a bag of rice in the sun for a few days and it worked for a few months, and then started giving me problems. i just happened to hook it back up then my Shine 4 quit, and now its working again. i dont know hat kind of voodoo but there ya go.
> 
> TL;DR im looking for someone i can trust to send the keyboard to and maybe help me fix it. i love this thing and sadly i cannot afford a new one due to my living conditions. Thanks all! (sorry for the long post.).
> 
> Black with Red LEds = DK9008S2 (i think Shine 2)
> Red With Rd LEDs is Shine 4 (my favorite keyboard of all time)


Honestly it sounds like both boards could be fixed by a simple replacement of the offending switches, but without being able to physically look the PCBs over I really can't say that would 100% solve your issues. What area do you live in? It's probably a long shot but I live close to Pittsburgh, PA & would willing to help you out if you live close enough to me. I'm not gonna go as far as saying I'm a mech KB guru or anything but I do build my own boards & understand how they operate very well. Send me a PM on here if you do live somewhat close to me & maybe we can work something out to get your boards fixed!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Sky Dolch being my favorite colorway of all time I have to agree that Skidolcha is a very tempting set. Why I am really replying to your post is about MOD switches though. I would say go for a batch of the tactile MODs in your favorite weighting for sure. I have 2 boards with tuned tactile MOD switches in them right now & I have to say personally they are my favorite switch so far. I have lubed MOD-Ls with 80g springs in my FC660M & lubed MOD-Ms with 80g springs in my Gazzew66 build. They are easily the most tactile switch MX switch available & very smooth IME (I have heard a lot of people complain about MODs being scratchy but I have not experienced this, my guess is that they are comparing them to Zealios which are smoother but much less tactile). The only major complaint I would level against them is that they are a bit wobbly, not as bad as Gateron but not as good as Cherry for reference. All in all though I thoroughly enjoy using my boards with tactile MOD switches in them, in fact they have became my daily drivers ever since I built them. Well worth the price & trouble to resurrect G710 with them IMHO.


I'm definitely glad to hear such regarding the MOD switches! Odds are I'll buy the sampler kit in a bit, and while they won't provide an accurate comparison as it's just one key, I do know I want something slightly heavier than an MX Brown, but not as heavy as the second stage in an MX Green as my pinky fingers had trouble adapting to the greens.

But yeah, I absolutely loooved that G710, and as much as I love clicky switches I kind of want hubby to be able to sleep in the same room even if I get into a heavy typing mood, which happens on a regular basis because I'm either chatting a lot in forums or instant messengers or I'm writing.

MOD switches seem to be described as having a more noticeable bump to them, without the extra noise that a clicky switch has. I would also suspect that they wouldn't suffer from the dreaded double tap and/or not registered keystrokes which can happen on occasion when gaming on an MX Blue keyboard. Sure, it's easy to work around, but sometimes you don't quite lift up enough and that's usually those critical moments in Heroes of the Storm where you're trying to not die


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Honestly it sounds like both boards could be fixed by a simple replacement of the offending switches, but without being able to physically look the PCBs over I really can't say that would 100% solve your issues. What area do you live in? It's probably a long shot but I live close to Pittsburgh, PA & would willing to help you out if you live close enough to me. I'm not gonna go as far as saying I'm a mech KB guru or anything but I do build my own boards & understand how they operate very well. Send me a PM on here if you do live somewhat close to me & maybe we can work something out to get your boards fixed!


I live rather close believe it or not. Ill PM you.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently acquired a TRS-80 keyboard from a Model 16 computer and I am looking at making it my new project ...
> 
> I have 3 strange questions though:
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make the plastic look new again, it has that nice 40 year old yellow colour to it now.
> Is it possible with a few mods to make this still work on a modern day system ? (it looks like it uses an old game port connector)
> Is there a way to make it wireless without dropping $60 or more on a small adapter ?
> 
> Regards.



Yes, all you need is hydrogen peroxide(best to use the creamy stuff sold in beauty salons) and UV light. Disassemble the keyboard, coat all of the yellowed plastics in the cream, let it sit under UV light until all the yellow is gone.
Gameport to usb adapter?
Not really, all the cheap adapters are really janky and to do it right you basically have to rewire your entire keyboard to mod in a proper bluetooth module&battery. Edit: or you can build your own usb(or gameport) to BT adapter with an arduino.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> 
> Yes, all you need is hydrogen peroxide(best to use the creamy stuff sold in beauty salons) and UV light. Disassemble the keyboard, coat all of the yellowed plastics in the cream, let it sit under UV light until all the yellow is gone.
> Gameport to usb adapter?
> Not really, all the cheap adapters are really janky and to do it right you basically have to rewire your entire keyboard to mod in a proper bluetooth module&battery. Edit: or you can build your own usb(or gameport) to BT adapter with an arduino.


I never knew about the H2O2, that is a nifty little trick ... Thanks









I will have to look around, I figured it would be something as simple as a GP to USB adapter, but locally I am struggling to find, so I wasn't sure if it was something I could still get.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

These bad boys came in today for a 60% build I am working on. I wonder if my coworkers are going to mind


----------



## ithehappy

Guys does Logitech make mechanical keyboards with real Cherry switches? All I see are their Romer ones, but if they do please give me a link where I can find their keyboards with real Cherry switches.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys does Logitech make mechanical keyboards with real Cherry switches? All I see are their Romer ones, but if they do please give me a link where I can find their keyboards with real Cherry switches.


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/logitech-g610-orion-brown-backlit-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-kb-25d-lg.html


----------



## Vlada011

Price of Filco Majestouch 2 TKL keyboards drop on arround 120$.
It's available on Amazon and Mechanical Keyboards, price of Convertible 2 is about 50$ more.
Just in case if you didn't know.

CoolerMaster launched MasterKeys L and MasterKeys S mechanical keyboard with PBT keycaps and price is about 80$.
No LED lights. They look best of all CM keyboards.
But I think that can't be same experience as installation good PBT keycaps on Filco keyboards.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*


Oh you youngster's, always wanting such sculptures on all of your keyboards.

Doesn't it get in the way of your typing







?


----------



## drazah

I'm a fan of artisan keycaps but never took interest in the sculpted ones (although some of them have incredible attention to detail).

I do however have a bunch of artisans BLANKS that I use on my HHKB. My avatar doesn't reflect my current setup, I'll have to update that and post what it looks like now. I like keeping my keyboard uniform with a touch of hipster value lol.


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys,

I want to introduce the gf to the mech keys master race,since it's hard for her to do her excel&word spreadsheets for work on our Rii I8+( plus I also want to be able to play some FPS on our HTPC,lol )
and I want to get a cheap _wireless_ keyboard..

A while ago @CSCoder4ever recommended me the ANNE PRO and I've been looking into it for some time..

Even tho it's perfect for me (and the price is right) , I've read that there are some battery and buggy firmware issues , but overall the reviews have been kind to it..

Does anybody here own the above said board?I'd appreciate all and any advice/feedback I can get before I bite the bullet on this..


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to introduce the gf to the mech keys master race,since it's hard for her to do her excel&word spreadsheets for work on our Rii I8+( plus I also want to be able to play some FPS on our HTPC,lol )
> and I want to get a cheap _wireless_ keyboard..
> 
> A while ago @CSCoder4ever recommended me the ANNE PRO and I've been looking into it for some time..
> 
> Even tho it's perfect for me (and the price is right) , I've read that there are some battery and buggy firmware issues , but overall the reviews have been kind to it..
> 
> Does anybody here own the above said board?I'd appreciate all and any advice/feedback I can get before I bite the bullet on this..


I don't have that board but have heard great things about it. If you order from flash quark, no international shipping, so that's a plus. The issues I've seen are generally fixed with a battery reset or a new battery. Sometimes the solder joints interfere with the battery. Aside from that one, you could look at the drevo calibur, varmillo vb87m with Bluetooth (more expensive), kc61 (might only have kailh switches), KC71 if you want a TKL (have one and use it everyday), or build your own. The Matias in this form factor generally gets bad key chatter but otherwise decent if you want their switches.

Personally, I'd go with the Anne Pro or Drevo Calibur if Bluetooth and 60% are a must.

Link to website for US Shipping = https://flashquark.com/product/anne-pro-rgb-bluetooth-mechanical-keyboard/

@Elrick I rarely use those keys. My other 2 daily drivers are 60% & 65% so I'm almost programmed to not use the far right side of the TKL those are on.


----------



## mAs81

Thanks for your input







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I don't have that board but have heard great things about it. If you order from flash quark, no international shipping, so that's a plus.


Thanks for the heads up, but unfortunately I'm not in the US so no free shipping for me - But on Banggood I'm solid , lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Sometimes the solder joints interfere with the battery.


Yeah,I've seen that too - users reported the solder joints damaging the battery since it's only protected by some cheapo adhesive foam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Aside from that one, you could look at the drevo calibur, varmillo vb87m with Bluetooth (more expensive), kc61 (might only have kailh switches)


The Drevo looks promising indeed , but I'm more interested in getting a cheap 60% since it will be more handy in the HTPC environment..

Never used Kalih switches tho..Only Cherry & Gateron..I'm thinking about getting MX Reds or Blues(to mess with my gf mostly , lol) - I believe that they'll suit our typing/gaming needs adequately

I'll look into it some more nonetheles

Thanks again!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thanks for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, but unfortunately I'm not in the US so no free shipping for me - But on Banggood I'm solid , lol
> Yeah,I've seen that too - users reported the solder joints damaging the battery since it's only protected by some cheapo adhesive foam
> The Drevo looks promising indeed , but I'm more interested in getting a cheap 60% since it will be more handy in the HTPC environment..
> 
> Never used Kalih switches tho..Only Cherry & Gateron..I'm thinking about getting MX Reds or Blues(to mess with my gf mostly , lol) - I believe that they'll suit our typing/gaming needs adequately
> 
> I'll look into it some more nonetheles
> 
> Thanks again!


Still on mobile so can't see your location. If you're in EU the Drevo Calibur is available on Amazon for 60. Otherwise the Anne Pro might be your cheapest option if you're in Asia.

My wife uses a Poker with gateron browns and the Miami keyset, she loves it. GL and I hope your gf enjoys whatever you grab!


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone else with a CM Storm keyboard have issues in the BIOS? Sometimes when I get into the BIOS the keyboard doesn't register correct key strokes or the numpad is enabled permanently so I can't use the arrow keys on my 10KL.

I've tried different USB ports and BIOSes but nothing seems to work. Any help?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone else with a CM Storm keyboard have issues in the BIOS? Sometimes when I get into the BIOS the keyboard doesn't register correct key strokes or the numpad is enabled permanently so I can't use the arrow keys on my 10KL.
> 
> I've tried different USB ports and BIOSes but nothing seems to work. Any help?


I have a CM Storm and don't have any issues with a Gigabyte board.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone else with a CM Storm keyboard have issues in the BIOS? Sometimes when I get into the BIOS the keyboard doesn't register correct key strokes or the numpad is enabled permanently so I can't use the arrow keys on my 10KL.
> 
> I've tried different USB ports and BIOSes but nothing seems to work. Any help?


Check If you have a BIOS setting called "USB Legacy Support" or something similar turned on,also you need to plug it in an USB 2 port not 3 if you haven't already..

My quickfire worked like a charm in both ASUS and GIGABYTE boards that I paired it with..

About the numpad issue , all I know is that when I booted my pc I had to quickly change it, if I wanted to press delete to enter the BIOS,because it's that way when it powers on by default(numpad on)..

Hope that helped

Edit:
Also you can try changing NKPO modes ;
Quote:


> When you are in Windows environment.
> 1) Press FN button more then 3 sec. till this button become active (light on).
> 2) Press both buttons together: number 6 and Escape buttons (change in 6KPO mode)
> 3) Release FN mode - press more then 3 sec. till this button become non-active (light off).
> Restart your computer. Press F2 or Del button during initialization and you can enter in a bios. That's it.
> If you want to turn back your keyboard in Full NKPO mode:
> 1) Press FN button more then 3 sec. till this become active (light on).
> 2) Press both buttons together: N and Escape buttons (change in Full NKPO mode).
> 3) Release FN mode - press more then 3 sec. till this button become non-active (light off).


----------



## eBombzor

Tried all that but nothing changed 

Thanks for the help though. Really appreciate it. Don't know why this is happening all of a sudden b/c I've had this mobo and keyboard since 2015. Even tried resetting the CMOS battery.

Oh well I'll just have to use my spare keyboard whenever I want to change settings in the BIOS.

Though now that I think of it, this all started happening when I installed o-rings on my keyboard. Don't know how o-rings could cause these issues :S


----------



## PaparasGT

Try another usb port. Not all ports are the same in some motherboards.
Also, try using the original cable if you use a custom one... I never had issues with that, but you never know fo sure...


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Is it common for Tai-Hao keycap sets to just have random keys thrown in? The plastic box of a certain set I purchased for some reason had duplicates of 7,8,9. Only they were blue and rubber coated.

I feel like I'm obligated now to purchase the rubber coated blue color variant 18 key set.


----------



## khemist

I've had two sets with missing keys also, although the retailer did send me out some replacements.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Is it common for Tai-Hao keycap sets to just have random keys thrown in? The plastic box of a certain set I purchased for some reason had duplicates of 7,8,9. Only they were blue and rubber coated.
> 
> I feel like I'm obligated now to purchase the rubber coated blue color variant 18 key set.


Yep, included in every set but the amount varies. I think I heard the rubber 7 appears to be the most common? Maybe that was only for the various group buys through Massdrop.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Huh, weird.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Is it common for Tai-Hao keycap sets to just have random keys thrown in? The plastic box of a certain set I purchased for some reason had duplicates of 7,8,9. Only they were blue and rubber coated.
> 
> I feel like I'm obligated now to purchase the rubber coated blue color variant 18 key set.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Is it common for Tai-Hao keycap sets to just have random keys thrown in? The plastic box of a certain set I purchased for some reason had duplicates of 7,8,9. Only they were blue and rubber coated.
> 
> I feel like I'm obligated now to purchase the rubber coated blue color variant 18 key set.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, included in every set but the amount varies. I think I heard the rubber 7 appears to be the most common? Maybe that was only for the various group buys through Massdrop.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got a yellow rubber 7 with my Tai-Hao red/white set from Massdrop. I was a little confused, but didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Kimir

My bro salvaged a KBT Pure Pro (brown) but it seems like it was in the trash cause some key aren't working.
After testing them all with a DMM and cleaning it up, apparently the previous owner flashed an AINSI firmware on the keyboard... but it's ISO.
If anyone has a the firmware S1914V16 for Vortex/KBT Pure Pro, this could fix it for sure.
Tried messaging KBTEurope and Vortex on Facebook, but no answer as of yet.

edit: got a response by email, fixed the keyboard.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Strange question,

Which type of keycap would be easiest to mod to fit the TRS-80 Model 18 that I am trying to rebuild. The stem of the keycap looks like tweezers.


----------



## mAs81

My Anne pro arrived today









- will set it up at the gf's htpc in the afternoon..Awesome little board,I like the clicky gateron blues-my first clicky switch ever,lol


----------



## pez

I keep debating on picking one of those up. My MagicForce from MD should be here in time for the weekend, so I'm excited about that







.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I keep debating on picking one of those up. My MagicForce from MD should be here in time for the weekend, so I'm excited about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh,I think you'll love it!the Magicforce is easily my favorite board so far,and I use it daily.It's very good,especially for it's price..

Sure,it's not a RGB board but I like the blue/orange combo leds anyway(I believe you can get white leds too)..The only thing I dislike is the "gamery" legends on the keycaps,but I'll be getting some other keycaps in the future so no harm done..

the only thing that kinda bugs me is that it has a sleep mode that turns off the leds when inactive for an amount of time..I could see how it could be useful on the Anne Pro,which is wireless,but on a wired board it makes no sense to me..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Oh,I think you'll love it!the Magicforce is easily my favorite board so far,and I use it daily.It's very good,especially for it's price..
> 
> Sure,it's not a RGB board but I like the blue/orange combo leds anyway(I believe you can get white leds too)..The only thing I dislike is the "gamery" legends on the keycaps,but I'll be getting some other keycaps in the future so no harm done..
> 
> the only thing that kinda bugs me is that it has a sleep mode that turns off the leds when inactive for an amount of time..I could see how it could be useful on the Anne Pro,which is wireless,but on a wired board it makes no sense to me..


Indeed. For a $40 keyboard, the only con I could give it based on not using it is the option for no RGB...but I'm not too upset about that, honestly. Even on my RGB keyboard, I more or less 'set it and forget it'.

I do need to find what keyboard I'm going to throw my DSA Miami caps on when they arrive and even though the MagicForce isn't super pricey, it looks like it'll be a great enough looking KB to justify it







.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I do need to find what keyboard I'm going to throw my DSA Miami caps on when they arrive and even though the MagicForce isn't super pricey, it looks like it'll be a great enough looking KB to justify it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oooh,that is a nice set!I'm guessing you got the white leds on your Magicforce,huh?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, I would like to change my trusty Logitech G15.

Price is not a concern but would prefer under 200$ CAD. Would like to have media controls, macro keys and if possible, a LCD display on the keyboard. I would like to be better in my FPS games.

Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Oooh,that is a nice set!I'm guessing you got the white leds on your Magicforce,huh?


Indeed, I did! I couldn't decide whether the MagicForce's silver casing or the black of the Razer keyboard is going to look better for the keycaps. The Magicforce was just too good of a price to pass up and to 'test' out that I couldn't resist it. Once I figure out what color casing I prefer with the caps, I'm going to choose my 'ultimate' keyboard based on that. I've been waiting on those caps to hit Massdrop and then to finally be in my hands for quite some time now







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey Guys, I would like to change my trusty Logitech G15.
> 
> Price is not a concern but would prefer under 200$ CAD. Would like to have media controls, macro keys and if possible, a LCD display on the keyboard. I would like to be better in my FPS games.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know there aren't any mechanical keyboards with displays. And a better keyboard won't necessarily make you better in games, the experience will be nicer for sure and it might make you a bit better, but I wouldn't buy it just for that alone.

I assume for gaming you'll want a light linear switch with quick actuation, but your personal preferences might be different, you might prefer a heavier switch or maybe even a tactile(With a bump and/or sound feedback) one.

anyway, assuming you want mx-red or mx-speed switches there are a few that have macro keys and media controls.

Corsair K95
Cougar 700K
G.Skill RipJaws KM780
Zalman - ZM-K700M


----------



## pez

Loving this MagicForce board so far. Green switches are really a treat for typing. No gaming just yet -- might get to try some tonight. The board feels overall lighter than I would like, but I'm not picking this board up a whole lot to the point that that really matters. No flex to it without me really trying and it doesn't sound hollow or cheap while typing. Overall a great contender for the Miami keycaps.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Loving this MagicForce board so far. Green switches are really a treat for typing. No gaming just yet -- might get to try some tonight. The board feels overall lighter than I would like, but I'm not picking this board up a whole lot to the point that that really matters. No flex to it without me really trying and it doesn't sound hollow or cheap while typing. Overall a great contender for the Miami keycaps.


Indeed, the Magicforce is more sturdy than it looks with good quality,for its price..

When you say Greens , you mean Gateron or Cherry switches?
In general ,Gateron are more smooth to the feel and their bump is more tactile..My friend has the same board with Gateron greens,and they're even louder than my new board's blues,but they are awesome for typing and gaming , if you don't mind that.

I'd be delighted to see some pics of your board,if you put the Miami set on it!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> As far as I know there aren't any mechanical keyboards with displays. And a better keyboard won't necessarily make you better in games, the experience will be nicer for sure and it might make you a bit better, but I wouldn't buy it just for that alone.
> 
> I assume for gaming you'll want a light linear switch with quick actuation, but your personal preferences might be different, you might prefer a heavier switch or maybe even a tactile(With a bump and/or sound feedback) one.
> 
> anyway, assuming you want mx-red or mx-speed switches there are a few that have macro keys and media controls.
> 
> Corsair K95
> Cougar 700K
> G.Skill RipJaws KM780
> Zalman - ZM-K700M


I ended up buying the K70 RGB Red switches at newegg for 159 CAD with a 70$ rebate but somehing happenned and the transaction was cancelled. Today I went to buy it again but the rebate was gone so I had to buy it at 229$ CAD. I was super mad and contacted newegg and they could only give me a 70$ gift card once I buy it again. Was disapointed at newegg. Now I am in the obligation to make another transaction to have this 70$ rebate.

Just bought a 241$ keyboard with tax and a 88$ logitech G502. Very expensive IMO for keyboard and mouse.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Loving this MagicForce board so far. Green switches are really a treat for typing. No gaming just yet -- might get to try some tonight. The board feels overall lighter than I would like, but I'm not picking this board up a whole lot to the point that that really matters. No flex to it without me really trying and it doesn't sound hollow or cheap while typing. Overall a great contender for the Miami keycaps.


Agreed! I just unboxed mine and I'm using it for the first time. I got mine with Gateron browns, and the switches feel super light since the only boards I've used for the past two years or so are MX Clear and MX Green. But I completely agree with what you said about the quality feel. I didn't even think to try and flex it, and it doesn't really noticeably budge. I'm really impressed with the build quality, especially for the $40 (I think) I paid for it. Once I get fairly comfortable with the function keys or find some easy reference if I can't remember them, I'll put some Vortex PBT caps on it. Should be nice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Indeed, the Magicforce is more sturdy than it looks with good quality,for its price..
> 
> When you say Greens , you mean Gateron or Cherry switches?
> In general ,Gateron are more smooth to the feel and their bump is more tactile..My friend has the same board with Gateron greens,and they're even louder than my new board's blues,but they are awesome for typing and gaming , if you don't mind that.
> 
> I'd be delighted to see some pics of your board,if you put the Miami set on it!


Yep with the gat greens







. I loved them on the KC60 that my GF uses and fell in love with them for typing. I find that I am super heavy handed at work to the point I'm making silly and consistent typos with my HHKB.

They've been great for gaming so far, but I did notice the 'switch speed' by default was set to 60 c/s (Fn+R) and it was doing some weird stuff. It seems like it's great if you need to spam a key, but I'm not sure what other benefits the key speed actually has. I know I'll put some different keycaps on it eventually once I get used to the function keys, but not sure if it's going to be my home board. Simple for the fact that I value these switches moreso than the Razer green switches or even the Topres. The keys themselves feel really great, but this default font is....disgusting lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Agreed! I just unboxed mine and I'm using it for the first time. I got mine with Gateron browns, and the switches feel super light since the only boards I've used for the past two years or so are MX Clear and MX Green. But I completely agree with what you said about the quality feel. I didn't even think to try and flex it, and it doesn't really noticeably budge. I'm really impressed with the build quality, especially for the $40 (I think) I paid for it. Once I get fairly comfortable with the function keys or find some easy reference if I can't remember them, I'll put some Vortex PBT caps on it. Should be nice.


Indeed. I'll probably spend more on keycaps for it than I did for the board. If you decide to game and notice some weirdness, see above for what happened to me







.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Indeed, the Magicforce is more sturdy than it looks with good quality,for its price..
> 
> When you say Greens , you mean Gateron or Cherry switches?
> In general ,Gateron are more smooth to the feel and their bump is more tactile..My friend has the same board with Gateron greens,and they're even louder than my new board's blues,but they are awesome for typing and gaming , if you don't mind that.
> 
> I'd be delighted to see some pics of your board,if you put the Miami set on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep with the gat greens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I loved them on the KC60 that my GF uses and fell in love with them for typing. I find that I am super heavy handed at work to the point I'm making silly and consistent typos with my HHKB.
> 
> They've been great for gaming so far, but I did notice the 'switch speed' by default was set to 60 c/s (Fn+R) and it was doing some weird stuff. It seems like it's great if you need to spam a key, but I'm not sure what other benefits the key speed actually has. I know I'll put some different keycaps on it eventually once I get used to the function keys, but not sure if it's going to be my home board. Simple for the fact that I value these switches moreso than the Razer green switches or even the Topres. The keys themselves feel really great, but this default font is....disgusting lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Agreed! I just unboxed mine and I'm using it for the first time. I got mine with Gateron browns, and the switches feel super light since the only boards I've used for the past two years or so are MX Clear and MX Green. But I completely agree with what you said about the quality feel. I didn't even think to try and flex it, and it doesn't really noticeably budge. I'm really impressed with the build quality, especially for the $40 (I think) I paid for it. Once I get fairly comfortable with the function keys or find some easy reference if I can't remember them, I'll put some Vortex PBT caps on it. Should be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. I'll probably spend more on keycaps for it than I did for the board. If you decide to game and notice some weirdness, see above for what happened to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Hopefully I'll have some time to try gaming on it before the end of the week, but it seems like I'm swamped with work until Thursday or Friday.

But here's my Magicforce 68 with Vortex PBT backlit caps, obviously a mix of the black and white sets. I'm really conflicted with these sets. The Vortex sets look okay without backlighting, but the number row is backwards (in my opinion) so all of the symbols are lit up rather than the numbers, and the light bleed on the white caps is really obvious. This is on roughly half brightness. Fortunately, when my GMK Nautilus set comes in around December, I think it's scheduled for, I'll be swapping some caps around and the Magicforce should end up with a PBT Tai-Hao non-backlit set. Should look good.


----------



## pez

Yeah at max brightness the stock white keycaps have some light bleed throughout as well. I keep it at level 2 (seems there's off and then 1-9) and don't notice any bleed that way. I'm conflicted if I'll go with backlit keycaps for it, but it really just depends on what I see and what I think will look good with the board. I'm using it at work, so I'll keep it more subtle with this one.


----------



## mAs81

Since my Magicforce has the blue/orange led combo , it is kind of a pain to find a set that I like for it...

I ordered this set


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






for the Anne Pro , and I may be using it's white keycaps on my mf with the stock modifiers or something..

I like it's keycaps , but as I have said before, the gamery font kinda bugs me....


----------



## pez

Those look very nice and I think will definitely compliment the LEDs either way. *sigh* I think I've just realized I'm going to be spending more on keycaps than I anticipated







.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those look very nice and I think will definitely compliment the LEDs either way.


Thanks!!I think they'll look good on that little board too..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> *sigh* I think I've just realized I'm going to be spending more on keycaps than I anticipated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know what you mean,lol,life was way easier when I only had the qfr stealth with (almost)no leds


----------



## Jack Mac

First picture is when I had a MX clear Poker 3 with my Model M SSK. Bought the poker to experiment a little as clears were among the few MX switches I haven't tried. I liked it but I have to say my heart (and fingertips) still prefer the old tried and true IBM Model M SSK. Can't say I don't have the itch to try more switches out though.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Bought the poker to experiment a little as clears were among the few MX switches I haven't tried. I liked it but I have to say my heart (and fingertips) still prefer the old tried and true IBM Model M SSK. Can't say I don't have the itch to try more switches out though.


Welcome to the Keyboard Club







.

You've just stepped into the Twilight Zone of Keyboard Ownership and there is NO cure whatsoever.

You will get old and feeble as you track down MORE and more keyboards to own and use, it's not pretty and you need to find someone that can withstand your obsession forever more.

It's perverse and indeed sick BUT the Hunt for that elusive Keyboard is always on the horizon, beckoning you to come forth. The next Keyboard will always be your Siren's Song, that can never be ignored or forgotten no matter how much you resist, it shall dominate your every thought and being.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Welcome to the Keyboard Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You've just stepped into the Twilight Zone of Keyboard Ownership and there is NO cure whatsoever.
> 
> You will get old and feeble as you track down MORE and more keyboards to own and use, it's not pretty and you need to find someone that can withstand your obsession forever more.
> 
> It's perverse and indeed sick BUT the Hunt for that elusive Keyboard is always on the horizon, beckoning you to come forth. The next Keyboard will always be your Siren's Song, that can never be ignored or forgotten no matter how much you resist, it shall dominate your every thought and being.


Exactly, I'm thinking the next keyboard I want to try is a Model F AT. I'm a huge fan of bucking springs and always wanted to try out capacitive buckling springs.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I like Cherry MX clears, my WASDv2 at work has them, perfect for that environment too


----------



## ErrorFile

I also like MX Clears, but I'm feeling like Greens would be close to perfection for me. Only thing missing is the audible click while I'm typing. Next keyboard could very well be my first ANSI-layout one, another Pok3r with Greens.







Not really liking how hard it is to find interesting PBT-ISO-Nordic -keycap sets without paying a fortune.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I like Cherry MX clears, my WASDv2 at work has them, perfect for that environment too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> I also like MX Clears, but I'm feeling like Greens would be close to perfection for me. Only thing missing is the audible click while I'm typing. Next keyboard could very well be my first ANSI-layout one, another Pok3r with Greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really liking how hard it is to find interesting PBT-ISO-Nordic -keycap sets without paying a fortune.


I actually switch between MX Greens and Clears (Greens on a WASD V2 and Clears on an WASD CODE), and I feel like they're sort of the best of both worlds. But when switching between the two, the Clears are almost too mushy-feeling until I get used to them after just a little bit. If I had to choose just one switch, it would probably be the Greens, mainly for that exact reason. But I agree, if you're spending a lot of time around other people with a mech board, you'd definitely have to go with the Clears or something similar. Last year, when I had a roommate, my CODE was my daily driver, but since I'm living alone this year, I've broken out the MX Greens.


----------



## ErrorFile

IMG_20171002_194817.jpg 3770k .jpg file


Sorry for the bad quality picture, but damn - I really like how the case made my Pok3r look like!







This case + wrist rest cost me less than 40 euros, quite a lot of bang for the buck. Wood seems to be of good quality, at least I can't complain. The typing-sound also changed a bit, it's like a different kind of a "thuck" now.

EDIT: I think it's better to use the Dropbox-link after all, at least I simply get a download-prompt if I click the filename..

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zeo8rkr65674743/AADy5Rj6bKA1X6lEiLQ-sZlda?dl=0


----------



## pez

Yeah I use Gat Greens at work, but I work in IT and most of the team is using headphones and also using mech boards most of the time







.


----------



## boredgunner

Just got my Wooting One the other day and I'm loving it. Works as intended; the IR LED switches allow you to bind XInput or DirectInput functions to the keys via simple software. Works perfectly in games that allow for controller + mouse/keyboard at the same time, games that don't allow both are probably screwed while games that don't support controller will require a controller emulator I suppose. Haven't attempted such advanced configuration yet. I don't plan to play racing games with it, but it's great for providing easy ability to alter my movement pace and also driving in games like Arma 3 and GTA V.

And you can always switch out of analog mode at the push of a button, giving you a regular keyboard.

Pleasing aesthetics too, though build quality is beneath that of Ducky. Doesn't have fancypants LED modes which I actually find cool on Ducky keyboards. You can change the color of each individual key though, but this requires the software.



Spoiler: Crappy pics


----------



## pez

That coating looks very nice, and I always love the floating key design. I just usually have a gamepad of some sort for any type of analog movement, so I just don't have the justification for a board like that. If I was anti-gamepad, though, the analog features would be very cool.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That coating looks very nice, and I always love the floating key design. I just usually have a gamepad of some sort for any type of analog movement, so I just don't have the justification for a board like that. If I was anti-gamepad, though, the analog features would be very cool.


I suppose you could say I'm anti-gamepad. Analog WASD movement is better, but mouse and keyboard is also better for most PC games, so this gives me the best of both worlds.

Floating key design is so nice, makes removing dust much easier.


----------



## Laine

Still a rough work in progress, but I thought you might find it interesting.

The base is a Corsair K63 with trimmed down PCB, removed the media keys up top together with the function LEDs.

Main body is made out of 2mm aluminium sheet, and the end bits are 5mm aluminium. It's made with hand tools so it's not perfect.







Keys recessed 5mm into the case compared to above.



Choice of keycaps still doesn't feel right. Thinking of painting the metal in a matte silver (if I can't get it blasted), and getting a dark shade of grey caps.


----------



## Jack Mac

Looks awesome! I really like the way the white keycaps look on that board.


----------



## khemist

https://postimages.org/

Latest.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://postimages.org/
> 
> Latest.


Really nice setup, is that the CM MasterKeys? I've always appreciated how they follow the standard bottom row so you could replace the keycaps easily with a full set.


----------



## khemist

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Latest.


Looks great! Blue and red really pops.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Looks awesome! I really like the way the white keycaps look on that board.


Thanks! I liked the white, but it was a bit much at night so I had to change it up.

Finished it last week.

*Keyboard:* Corsair K63 (plate and PCB)
*Switches:* Cherry MX Red
*Keycaps:* MaxKeys ISO blank (6.5u space) painted Graphite Metallic
*Case*: Aluminium, 2mm body, 5mm ends
*Cable:* Pexon PCs black coiled
*Wristrest:* Burnt oak, 15mm


----------



## Hydroplane

^ now that is a nice keyboard.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Looks great! Blue and red really pops.
> Thanks! I liked the white, but it was a bit much at night so I had to change it up.
> 
> Finished it last week.
> 
> *Keyboard:* Corsair K63 (plate and PCB)
> *Switches:* Cherry MX Red
> *Keycaps:* MaxKeys ISO blank (6.5u space) painted Graphite Metallic
> *Case*: Aluminium, 2mm body, 5mm ends
> *Cable:* Pexon PCs black coiled
> *Wristrest:* Burnt oak, 15mm


Recently changes my case to a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass Anthracite Grey, and i was happy with my setup.
Now having seen your KBD I think I need a new KBD too... I might have to try painting one of my existing ones first.
That looks amazing.


----------



## pez

Miami keys are on their way...body is so ready!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hello keyboarderzzzzz!

...omg i found a thread to my problem buying a new keyboard...trying to find one since 3 years or so

We'll to be honest buying things if you were me isn't easy









I've never had a mechanical keyboard before and i would need some recommendations...or advices

I cant tell how to define this silent-thing does it even really exist...?

I'm on rubberdome since my beginnings on pc 2004 where i built up my first machine myself, most of the researches ive done where completely knocked out of some reviews from amazon...

atm i'm between a corsair strafe with cherry mx silent switches and a razer blackwidow chroma v2 maybeeeeeeeeeee

What i want is a good switch ,if possible silent or are the normal ones also a bit silent ?

i have a guide here from computerbase about the switches ...if i got it right brown are the best when it comes to pressure and but i don't have any clue how do they sound like

And i don't want a logitech one ,their LGS software is









and yeah i'm puzzled atm

What i need :


good switch from cherry or razer
num pad
palm rest
geizhals = a price compare site
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fgeizhals.eu%2F%3Fcat%3Dkb%26xf%3D7008_DEalone%257E7009_mechanical%257E7015_Standard%257E7021_modular%257E7023_kabelgebunden%257E7024_USB&edit-text=

BTW RGB isn't a must ! but illuminated would be fine !


----------



## Jack Mac

If you're looking for something quiet I would probably recommend something that uses Topre switches. I'm personally not a huge fan of the way Cherry switches feel, but since I don't need a quiet keyboard, I'm happy with my Model M.


----------



## pez

Topre is probably one of the best switches for noise-to-tactility ratio, but I wouldn't say it's very quiet. Nearly all of the boards have that 'thwock' sound to it, and the overall cost seems to be a bit higher. However, in the end, a quieter Topre board is a pretty ideal board, IMO.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Topre is probably one of the best switches for noise-to-tactility ratio, but I wouldn't say it's very quiet. Nearly all of the boards have that 'thwock' sound to it, and the overall cost seems to be a bit higher. However, in the end, a quieter Topre board is a pretty ideal board, IMO.


T H I C C lube and Hyperspheres drastically help Topre boards become much quieter and not as clacky. My HHKB has both (with 55g domes) and my 87U (with 45g domes) has niether and the sound signature is vastly different on both.

Case mounted HHKB vs the plate mounted 87U plays a big difference also, but the HHKB has much more of a dense "thock" while my 87U still has a bit of clack too it and being a much higher pitch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> T H I C C lube and Hyperspheres drastically help Topre boards become much quieter and not as clacky. My HHKB has both (with 55g domes) and my 87U (with 45g domes) has niether and the sound signature is vastly different on both.
> 
> Case mounted HHKB vs the plate mounted 87U plays a big difference also, but the HHKB has much more of a dense "thock" while my 87U still has a bit of clack too it and being a much higher pitch.


Yeah, I personally enjoy the noise, but that's just me







.


----------



## Jack Mac

Finally went ahead and jumped on a reasonable deal on an F AT. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I actually switch between MX Greens and Clears (Greens on a WASD V2 and Clears on an WASD CODE), and I feel like they're sort of the best of both worlds. But when switching between the two, the Clears are almost too mushy-feeling until I get used to them after just a little bit. If I had to choose just one switch, it would probably be the Greens, mainly for that exact reason. But I agree, if you're spending a lot of time around other people with a mech board, you'd definitely have to go with the Clears or something similar. Last year, when I had a roommate, my CODE was my daily driver, but since I'm living alone this year, I've broken out the MX Greens.


Same and me...
Clear are nicest for typing, Green are better than Blue, Black are better than Red.
Brown is golden standard for gaming typing.

I'm sorry because Filco not make Convertible 2 with Clear. That would be nice keyboard.
But I'm really satisfied with Brown on Francium Pro.
Deck Legend keyboard have Clear.
That's typing paradise.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hello keyboarderzzzzz!
> 
> ...omg i found a thread to my problem buying a new keyboard...trying to find one since 3 years or so
> 
> We'll to be honest buying things if you were me isn't easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a mechanical keyboard before and i would need some recommendations...or advices
> 
> I cant tell how to define this silent-thing does it even really exist...?
> 
> I'm on rubberdome since my beginnings on pc 2004 where i built up my first machine myself, most of the researches ive done where completely knocked out of some reviews from amazon...
> 
> atm i'm between a corsair strafe with cherry mx silent switches and a razer blackwidow chroma v2 maybeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> What i want is a good switch ,if possible silent or are the normal ones also a bit silent ?
> 
> i have a guide here from computerbase about the switches ...if i got it right brown are the best when it comes to pressure and but i don't have any clue how do they sound like
> 
> And i don't want a logitech one ,their LGS software is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah i'm puzzled atm
> 
> What i need :
> 
> 
> good switch from cherry or razer
> num pad
> palm rest
> geizhals = a price compare site
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fgeizhals.eu%2F%3Fcat%3Dkb%26xf%3D7008_DEalone%257E7009_mechanical%257E7015_Standard%257E7021_modular%257E7023_kabelgebunden%257E7024_USB&edit-text=
> 
> BTW RGB isn't a must ! but illuminated would be fine !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hello keyboarderzzzzz!
> 
> ...omg i found a thread to my problem buying a new keyboard...trying to find one since 3 years or so
> 
> We'll to be honest buying things if you were me isn't easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a mechanical keyboard before and i would need some recommendations...or advices
> 
> I cant tell how to define this silent-thing does it even really exist...?
> 
> I'm on rubberdome since my beginnings on pc 2004 where i built up my first machine myself, most of the researches ive done where completely knocked out of some reviews from amazon...
> 
> atm i'm between a corsair strafe with cherry mx silent switches and a razer blackwidow chroma v2 maybeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> What i want is a good switch ,if possible silent or are the normal ones also a bit silent ?
> 
> i have a guide here from computerbase about the switches ...if i got it right brown are the best when it comes to pressure and but i don't have any clue how do they sound like
> 
> And i don't want a logitech one ,their LGS software is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah i'm puzzled atm
> 
> What i need :
> 
> 
> good switch from cherry or razer
> num pad
> palm rest
> geizhals = a price compare site
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fgeizhals.eu%2F%3Fcat%3Dkb%26xf%3D7008_DEalone%257E7009_mechanical%257E7015_Standard%257E7021_modular%257E7023_kabelgebunden%257E7024_USB&edit-text=
> 
> BTW RGB isn't a must ! but illuminated would be fine !


If you need advice for keyboard from list than K70.
But on your place and because you ask num pad and palm rest I would choose...
Cherry MX Board 6.0

She is expensive but that's quality. You can't expect from fancy gaming keyboard with RGB to last so long.
That's my proposition for your needs...







Cherry MX Board 6.0 is great as first mechanical keyboard for gamer before you start to like real mechanical keyboards TKL and 60% without LEDs with doublt shoot PBT or dye sublimited PBT keycaps.
If you decide to go with CORSAIR K70 again is great choice, special first model without RGB and CORSAIR launch now some PBT keycaps set. But simply PBT keycaps are not so good choice for backlight keyboard.
Newer will be so visible as ABS. And ABS keycaps are not so bad if set is nice, there is expensive sets as Filco Double shot ABS, SA Profile or Maxkeys cost and 100$ keyset.
From other side double shoot PBT are 30-50$.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you're looking for something quiet I would probably recommend something that uses Topre switches. I'm personally not a huge fan of the way Cherry switches feel, but since I don't need a quiet keyboard, I'm happy with my Model M.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Topre is probably one of the best switches for noise-to-tactility ratio, but I wouldn't say it's very quiet. Nearly all of the boards have that 'thwock' sound to it, and the overall cost seems to be a bit higher. However, in the end, a quieter Topre board is a pretty ideal board, IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> T H I C C lube and Hyperspheres drastically help Topre boards become much quieter and not as clacky. My HHKB has both (with 55g domes) and my 87U (with 45g domes) has niether and the sound signature is vastly different on both.
> 
> Case mounted HHKB vs the plate mounted 87U plays a big difference also, but the HHKB has much more of a dense "thock" while my 87U still has a bit of clack too it and being a much higher pitch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> If you need advice for keyboard from list than K70.
> But on your place and because you ask num pad and palm rest I would choose...
> Cherry MX Board 6.0
> 
> She is expensive but that's quality. You can't expect from fancy gaming keyboard with RGB to last so long.
> That's my proposition for your needs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry MX Board 6.0 is great as first mechanical keyboard for gamer before you start to like real mechanical keyboards TKL and 60% without LEDs with doublt shoot PBT or dye sublimited PBT keycaps.
> If you decide to go with CORSAIR K70 again is great choice, special first model without RGB and CORSAIR launch now some PBT keycaps set. But simply PBT keycaps are not so good choice for backlight keyboard.
> Newer will be so visible as ABS. And ABS keycaps are not so bad if set is nice, there is expensive sets as Filco Double shot ABS, SA Profile or Maxkeys cost and 100$ keyset.
> From other side double shoot PBT are 30-50$.


Thanks a lot for all your suggestions!









So i ended up ordering a steelseries Apex M750, i got a coupon for my last purchase [a sentry gaming eye and a arctis 5]on their store included a new sensei 310 mouse .

If i'm not happy with it ,i'll send it back and order a MX Board 6.0...


----------



## pez

So the Miami Dolch keys look and feel great. However, they seem to look a bit 'small' because of their profile on the board. I'm going to use it for a while and make a decision, but I may use this as an excuse to get a nicer 60% board for home use without the floating key design. Definitely very pleased with biting on this one. Even have a nicer sound than the stock Razer keycaps (which isn't hard to surpass







).


----------



## Vlada011

Steelseries Apex is completely different thing than Cherry MX Board 6.0.
MX Board 6.0 is keyboard from aluminium with accent on quality and longevity.
I think only flaw is because most keycaps not fit perfectly as default and only Cherry MX Red.
But Cherry MX Board 6.0 with Red switches I suppose is great gaming keyboard on first place.


----------



## boredgunner

Can anyone recommend some really low profile, almost laptop style Cherry MX compatible keycaps? Not for me since I hate them, but this is the only way someone I know MIGHT finally get a mechanical keyboard lol.


----------



## infernal rodent

DSA are pretty much the lowest profile there is,Pimp My Keyboard listing-these are the official DSA's,these are half price knock offs from Ebay.


----------



## JackCY

And both overpriced. I would get DSAs but I refuse to pay same price or half price what the keyboard cost just for damn plastic keycaps that cost cents to make.


----------



## infernal rodent

That's why I tried these ones,I figured for $10 they were worth a shot,I like them enough they haven't left my board since I put them on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernal rodent*
> 
> DSA are pretty much the lowest profile there is,Pimp My Keyboard listing-these are the official DSA's,these are half price knock offs from Ebay.


Yeah, the Miami Dolch set is my first SA set, and it's definitely the flattest you'll get out of a MX-compatible keycap, methinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And both overpriced. I would get DSAs but I refuse to pay same price or half price what the keyboard cost just for damn plastic keycaps that cost cents to make.


Then it's clear you've not used a good quality set of PBT cap or don't desire to actually upgrade the one part of your keyboard/computer that you touch and use the most.


----------



## Jack Mac

Could always get a keyboard that comes with high quality dye sublimated PBT keycaps.


----------



## drazah

Thick PBT keycaps make or break a keyboard for me and I personally think they are well worth the investment if you are using your keyboard for professional use (work) or use it for hours every day.

Once you use a quality set of PBT keycaps you realize how much different they feel than the typical ABS keycaps. They also never shine or show signs of wearing down. Double-Shot PBT keycaps are top quality and the legends will never fade like top-printed ABS keycaps. Thicker keycaps also add to the feel of the switch. I personally think they feel better on every kind of switch especially for linear switches and strong tactile switches.

I've used sets from $10 ebay sets to $150+ custom resin sets, the cheap ABS keys aren't even worth the $10 I spent on the entire set. They look okay in pictures but are an absolute nightmare to use in a daily setting. The keys are extremely flimsy and loose on the switch, and the texture is way too slippery for my liking. PBT provide a slight texture feel that doesn't slip and fits much better on standard MX switches.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thick PBT keycaps make or break a keyboard for me and I personally think they are well worth the investment if you are using your keyboard for professional use (work) or use it for hours every day.
> 
> Once you use a quality set of PBT keycaps you realize how much different they feel than the typical ABS keycaps. They also never shine or show signs of wearing down. Double-Shot PBT keycaps are top quality and the legends will never fade like top-printed ABS keycaps. Thicker keycaps also add to the feel of the switch. I personally think they feel better on every kind of switch especially for linear switches and strong tactile switches.
> 
> I've used sets from $10 ebay sets to $150+ custom resin sets, the cheap ABS keys aren't even worth the $10 I spent on the entire set. They look okay in pictures but are an absolute nightmare to use in a daily setting. The keys are extremely flimsy and loose on the switch, and the texture is way too slippery for my liking. PBT provide a slight texture feel that doesn't slip and fits much better on standard MX switches.


exactly how i feel with pbt.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thick PBT keycaps make or break a keyboard for me and I personally think they are well worth the investment if you are using your keyboard for professional use (work) or use it for hours every day.
> 
> Once you use a quality set of PBT keycaps you realize how much different they feel than the typical ABS keycaps. They also never shine or show signs of wearing down. Double-Shot PBT keycaps are top quality and the legends will never fade like top-printed ABS keycaps. Thicker keycaps also add to the feel of the switch. I personally think they feel better on every kind of switch especially for linear switches and strong tactile switches.
> 
> I've used sets from $10 ebay sets to $150+ custom resin sets, the cheap ABS keys aren't even worth the $10 I spent on the entire set. They look okay in pictures but are an absolute nightmare to use in a daily setting. The keys are extremely flimsy and loose on the switch, and the texture is way too slippery for my liking. PBT provide a slight texture feel that doesn't slip and fits much better on standard MX switches.


Nothing wrong with a set of quality made doubleshot ABS keys IMO. Sure PBT keys feel a bit nicer, but I don't feel they instantly make or break a keyboard if done right.

Low quality flimsy printed keys of any material are another story though. Even PBT caps can feel flimsy and cheap if they arn't made right and cheap out on enough material.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Could always get a keyboard that comes with high quality dye sublimated PBT keycaps.


Indeed, but at the same time, not all PBT caps are not created equal. I love PBT caps all around, but the difference between the even thicker ones is pretty impressive itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thick PBT keycaps make or break a keyboard for me and I personally think they are well worth the investment if you are using your keyboard for professional use (work) or use it for hours every day.
> 
> Once you use a quality set of PBT keycaps you realize how much different they feel than the typical ABS keycaps. They also never shine or show signs of wearing down. Double-Shot PBT keycaps are top quality and the legends will never fade like top-printed ABS keycaps. Thicker keycaps also add to the feel of the switch. I personally think they feel better on every kind of switch especially for linear switches and strong tactile switches.
> 
> I've used sets from $10 ebay sets to $150+ custom resin sets, the cheap ABS keys aren't even worth the $10 I spent on the entire set. They look okay in pictures but are an absolute nightmare to use in a daily setting. The keys are extremely flimsy and loose on the switch, and the texture is way too slippery for my liking. PBT provide a slight texture feel that doesn't slip and fits much better on standard MX switches.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Nothing wrong with a set of quality made doubleshot ABS keys IMO. Sure PBT keys feel a bit nicer, but I don't feel they instantly make or break a keyboard if done right.
> 
> Low quality flimsy printed keys of any material are another story though. Even PBT caps can feel flimsy and cheap if they arn't made right and cheap out on enough material.


Definitely, I was mainly just generalizing most of the ABS keycap sets.

GMK probably makes some of the best keycaps set you can get and they are Double-shot ABS (from last I remember) but most sets are far from this quality.


----------



## drazah

GMK Laser is live!


----------



## KipH

I have never ergonomic, or even gaterons, but what do you guys think of this: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1917596122/x-bows-mechanical-ergonomic-keyboard?ref=creator_nav

I also hate kicking without getting the super early bird discount, I am cheap


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> I have never ergonomic, or even gaterons, but what do you guys think of this: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1917596122/x-bows-mechanical-ergonomic-keyboard?ref=creator_nav
> 
> I also hate kicking without getting the super early bird discount, I am cheap


Well, i like gaterons. Have cherry n gateron browns. Gaterons have a smoother feel and more pronounced bump. All in all, quite like the gaterons. Can't comment on ergonomic boards though


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> I have never ergonomic, or even gaterons, but what do you guys think of this: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1917596122/x-bows-mechanical-ergonomic-keyboard?ref=creator_nav
> 
> I also hate kicking without getting the super early bird discount, I am cheap


I've seen that. I personally wouldn't buy something like that due to the nature of how I type already and dont care enough to fix it. I think this would sell good to those people who are looking for something like this specifically for the ergonomics. Ergodox-ish layout but all in one.


----------



## thrgk

Why do alot of keyboards not have LEDs ? I doubt I could see or stand mine without LEDs just due to the ease of typing. I got my mk disco now but kind of want to up to a metal body. But just curious why alot don't have LEDs


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Why do alot of keyboards not have LEDs ? I doubt I could see or stand mine without LEDs just due to the ease of typing. I got my mk disco now but kind of want to up to a metal body. But just curious why alot don't have LEDs


A lot of people don't actually look at their keyboard while they type. I actually really like LEDs on keyboards but I don't particularly need shine-through keycaps as I touch type.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I'm getting into keyboards right now.

I think this is my real first keyboard and keycap set that I wanted.

IKBC F108 with Dolch PBT Keycaps DSA profile and an artisan novelty keycap on my esc button. Super heavy lol having a hard time lifting or moving it. It weighs 5lbs.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed, but at the same time, not all PBT caps are not created equal. I love PBT caps all around, but the difference between the even thicker ones is pretty impressive itself.
> Couldn't agree more!


I've only used quality PBT keycaps on my mech boards; the ones they left the IBM assembly line with.


----------



## emcsquared

im still happy with my poker vortex...


----------



## connectwise

Those keycaps man..... God damn!

I just got a new keybaord as well. Been testing it for the last three weeks. Went from MX black to g roamer Logi wireless G613.


----------



## kc5vdj

I have a K70 (non-RGB) that I bought as a certified refurb a year ago, and since the warranty is running out, and I won't be able to RMA this before it does, I'm just looking at this point at options for after the new year, and since this has had a chattering issue intermittently on about five or six keys, I'm going to be opening it up and just do a mass-replacement of the keyswitches with brand new ones because the feel on this has been inconsistent since I bought it, but since it was a refurb, it was obviously used before. Although I am leaning toward just going with the Cherry Blues (have been considering Gateron and the new Kailh Gold or Bronze) to keep it all original, I really am wanting to switch the LED color from red to something else.

My main question here is on voltages and compatible LEDs. Red LEDs are typically 2 volt. I want to go blue or white, but those are generally 3 volt.

What blue (pref around 470nm) LEDs can I use for this keyboard that are known to work in it? What are the voltages involved on the red LED model? Where can I get compatible LEDs?

I see that Max Keyboards claims to have K70 compatible blue LEDs, although they look closer to 450nm in the picture on the site. Are those compatible with ALL K70 keyboards, or just the ones that originally had the blue LEDs?

Also, I see some really good bulk deals on Amazon for Chinese LEDs, but have to ask if they are any good? They are really low cost.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I have a K70 (non-RGB) that I bought as a certified refurb a year ago, and since the warranty is running out, and I won't be able to RMA this before it does, I'm just looking at this point at options for after the new year, and since this has had a chattering issue intermittently on about five or six keys, I'm going to be opening it up and just do a mass-replacement of the keyswitches with brand new ones because the feel on this has been inconsistent since I bought it, but since it was a refurb, it was obviously used before. Although I am leaning toward just going with the Cherry Blues (have been considering Gateron and the new Kailh Gold or Bronze) to keep it all original, I really am wanting to switch the LED color from red to something else.
> 
> My main question here is on voltages and compatible LEDs. Red LEDs are typically 2 volt. I want to go blue or white, but those are generally 3 volt.
> 
> What blue (pref around 470nm) LEDs can I use for this keyboard that are known to work in it? What are the voltages involved on the red LED model? Where can I get compatible LEDs?
> 
> I see that Max Keyboards claims to have K70 compatible blue LEDs, although they look closer to 450nm in the picture on the site. Are those compatible with ALL K70 keyboards, or just the ones that originally had the blue LEDs?
> 
> Also, I see some really good bulk deals on Amazon for Chinese LEDs, but have to ask if they are any good? They are really low cost.


I can't really comment on the LED question as I don't know enough to really tell you if that will work or not. Desoldering everything is going to be a project in itself if you have never done anything like that, also putting new switches in can have a learning curve.

If you do continue to go through with the project, you just want to make sure the pin layout and length on the switches match those coming out of the board. Some switches will have longer plugs and won't fit/solder correctly on certain boards not intentionally designed to have these parts swapped easily.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I can't really comment on the LED question as I don't know enough to really tell you if that will work or not. Desoldering everything is going to be a project in itself if you have never done anything like that, also putting new switches in can have a learning curve.
> 
> If you do continue to go through with the project, you just want to make sure the pin layout and length on the switches match those coming out of the board. Some switches will have longer plugs and won't fit/solder correctly on certain boards not intentionally designed to have these parts swapped easily.


Been working with electronics since i was a kid. I think I got my first soldering iron blister at age 8. I've seen several videos, and know that are are some pegs that have to be clipped on the Gateron switches, and have seen the videos on how to correctly disassemble this keyboard. I'm going to be using a electric pump desoldering tool to reduce the dwell time and make it a quick operation so that there isn't any board damage, plus I intend to do a better soldering job than whomever made it did, as there is clearly a cold joint involved in the intermittent LED on the keypad '2' key.

My biggest concern is getting the tramp stamp off without bending it, but I think my heat gun should handle the job.

After seeing some more videos today, I'm actually still leaning toward using cherry mx blues, as i'm seeing mixed reviews on the gateron and the kailh speed switches. i'll still get samples, but i'm probably just going to do this in cherry mx blue. i would only do the ones that have the intermittent chatter issue, but since i got this one i have noticed inconsistencies in wear on this one (i bought it as a refurb for the discount), and figure that a whole set of new keyswitches doesn't cost that much, plus it's cheaper than two or three RMAs (people who RMA the K70 for chatter usually develop new chatter within weeks to months and have to rma again).

i like the keyboard itself, and wouldn't be doing this otherwise.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Been working with electronics since i was a kid. I think I got my first soldering iron blister at age 8. I've seen several videos, and know that are are some pegs that have to be clipped on the Gateron switches, and have seen the videos on how to correctly disassemble this keyboard. I'm going to be using a electric pump desoldering tool to reduce the dwell time and make it a quick operation so that there isn't any board damage, plus I intend to do a better soldering job than whomever made it did, as there is clearly a cold joint involved in the intermittent LED on the keypad '2' key.
> 
> My biggest concern is getting the tramp stamp off without bending it, but I think my heat gun should handle the job.
> 
> After seeing some more videos today, I'm actually still leaning toward using cherry mx blues, as i'm seeing mixed reviews on the gateron and the kailh speed switches. i'll still get samples, but i'm probably just going to do this in cherry mx blue. i would only do the ones that have the intermittent chatter issue, but since i got this one i have noticed inconsistencies in wear on this one (i bought it as a refurb for the discount), and figure that a whole set of new keyswitches doesn't cost that much, plus it's cheaper than two or three RMAs (people who RMA the K70 for chatter usually develop new chatter within weeks to months and have to rma again).
> 
> i like the keyboard itself, and wouldn't be doing this otherwise.


Oh damn then you are good to go as far as soldering goes, you should be fine.

Personally, I like Gateron switches over MX Cherry, and I think Kailh is the worst of the 3 even though as of recently they have gotten better.

To me, Gaterons are noticeably smoother, lighter, and within their tactile switches, have a cleaner bump. I have an MF68 with Gateron Reds that is suuupppeeerr smooth. It's way too smooth for me so it just sits on my wall now. I need something a tactile feel or some type of resistance, that thing is like typing on air.

I personally dislike clicky switches, I hear them at work every day and used MX Blues for 4 years so I'm just tired of them. I much prefer Gateron Browns of all, or Zelios 67g if you can get your hands on them. That's what I would do if I was going to do a custom board with soldering and all, although its more $$$$


----------



## pez

I have to agree. Gateron Greens in the KC60 my wife is using and my MF68 at work are smoother than any of the MX Blues or Reds I've used. I've demo'd some MX Browns on a Logitech board before and a (I think) WASD keyboard and never cared for them. I'd be curious to try a heavy and linear Gateron, I think.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Gateron Greens are the best switches imo. After using Cherry Greens for a long time, My next dd keyboard will definitely have Gateron greens. I have also bought a grab bag from PMK, so it should be an interesting experience lol.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have to agree. Gateron Greens in the KC60 my wife is using and my MF68 at work are smoother than any of the MX Blues or Reds I've used. I've demo'd some MX Browns on a Logitech board before and a (I think) WASD keyboard and never cared for them. I'd be curious to try a heavy and linear Gateron, I think.


When I was deciding on which MF68 to order it was between the Gateron Blacks vs Gateron Reds (Both linear, Reds = 45g, Black = 60g i think). On my switch tester, the Blacks seemed too heavy so I went with the Gat Reds.

Hindsight, I wish I got the Gat Blacks. I had never used a Linear switch so thats why I went with the lighter one, but after just a few days of use I quickly realized the switches are just too light for me. Shortly after I tried the same keyboard but with Gat Blacks (my brothers) and it felt so much better.

Didn't feel as flimsy when typing, I wasn't miss-pressing keys just by resting my hands, and it was just enough resistance.

However, with all that being said, I just dislike Linear. I'm sure if I had gone Blacks to start I would have ended up in the same spot I am now. I'm glad I went and tried Linear switches as it was something I was always curious about, but I'm glad I didn't spend a lot of money going blindly into it because it didn't last very long, a few months after buying my MF68 i just decided to go "end-game" and buy an HHKB and 87U 55g


----------



## TK421

Is this a good budget mechanical for a newbie? My brother is looking to join mechanical keyboard users but don't want to spend too much money from the get go.

https://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Mechanical-Enthusiasts-Backlighting-Double-shot/dp/B01M301Q50/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1511708922&sr=1-6&keywords=tenkeyless


----------



## Deeptek

Drazah,

You tried the BKE domes yet?

https://www.keyclack.com/product/bkeDomeReplacements


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Drazah,
> 
> You tried the BKE domes yet?
> 
> https://www.keyclack.com/product/bkeDomeReplacements


woah, I've learned of BKE domes a few months ago and have been searching eBay for old boards as a donor, I didn't know they were making these.

I'm gonna get the sampler pack. Instead, I think I'm going for the 60g. I already have a set of 45g and 55g, I would like to try something heavier


----------



## Deeptek

Ive never heard of t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> woah, I've learned of BKE domes a few months ago and have been searching eBay for old boards as a donor, I didn't know they were making these.
> 
> I'm gonna get the sampler pack. Instead, I think I'm going for the 60g. I already have a set of 45g and 55g, I would like to try something heavier


Nice! Im looking to switch back to a 980C soon







Will probably get a set of the 45G BKE to see the difference between the two.

Report back and let me know how they feel when you get them!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ive never heard of t
> Nice! Im looking to switch back to a 980C soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably get a set of the 45G BKE to see the difference between the two.
> 
> Report back and let me know how they feel when you get them!


Will do, hopefully these will still be available early next year because i've already gone far over my christmas budget lol.

From the reviews I have seen, they have a much more pronounced tactile feel. Some even described it as "harsh" which could be worrisome but I still want to try it first hand and see.


----------



## Mr0czny

hello

now i use motospeed ck104 with red switches and im thinking about doing some upgrade to browns...

all day i read opinions on ocn, reddit etc i foud 3 candidates:

- Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro S RGB
- Filco Majestouch 2
- Leopold FC750R

all 3 cost the same aboud 130 euro

any of you guys have a contact with those 3 keyboard and can recomend something ?

In future i plan to buy custom keycaps


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> When I was deciding on which MF68 to order it was between the Gateron Blacks vs Gateron Reds (Both linear, Reds = 45g, Black = 60g i think). On my switch tester, the Blacks seemed too heavy so I went with the Gat Reds.
> 
> Hindsight, I wish I got the Gat Blacks. I had never used a Linear switch so thats why I went with the lighter one, but after just a few days of use I quickly realized the switches are just too light for me. Shortly after I tried the same keyboard but with Gat Blacks (my brothers) and it felt so much better.
> 
> Didn't feel as flimsy when typing, I wasn't miss-pressing keys just by resting my hands, and it was just enough resistance.
> 
> However, with all that being said, I just dislike Linear. I'm sure if I had gone Blacks to start I would have ended up in the same spot I am now. I'm glad I went and tried Linear switches as it was something I was always curious about, but I'm glad I didn't spend a lot of money going blindly into it because it didn't last very long, a few months after buying my MF68 i just decided to go "end-game" and buy an HHKB and 87U 55g


Yeah if it was for me I think I would do Gat Blacks, but for my wife I think it's going to be Reds. We've come to the conclusion that she likes light mice and is a bit anti-heavy switches for her keyboard







.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> hello
> 
> now i use motospeed ck104 with red switches and im thinking about doing some upgrade to browns...
> 
> all day i read opinions on ocn, reddit etc i foud 3 candidates:
> 
> - Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro S RGB
> - Filco Majestouch 2
> - Leopold FC750R
> 
> all 3 cost the same aboud 130 euro
> 
> any of you guys have a contact with those 3 keyboard and can recomend something ?
> 
> In future i plan to buy custom keycaps


Can't comment on the Leopold. I have the Filco and I can say that it's a solid no frills board. But some find it's features lacking for it's price. If you're looking for RGB etc, then the masterkeys is a solid choice.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Can't comment on the Leopold. I have the Filco and I can say that it's a solid no frills board. But some find it's features lacking for it's price. If you're looking for RGB etc, then the masterkeys is a solid choice.


Have the Leopold and they are rather nice and simple keyboard, much like the Filco but I choose the Filco over the Leopold, simply due to it's Co-star stabs. Once you've used them you'll know what I mean.

BUT if the kiddies all want RGB Vegas lighting, then any current made CoolerMaster keyboard will suit them or until something else that glitters, catches their eye's.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Have the Leopold and they are rather nice and simple keyboard, much like the Filco but I choose the Filco over the Leopold, simply due to it's Co-star stabs. Once you've used them you'll know what I mean.
> 
> BUT if the kiddies all want RGB Vegas lighting, then any current made CoolerMaster keyboard will suit them or until something else that glitters, catches their eye's.


Completely forgot about co-star vs cherry(?) stabs. Thanks for that. I've used them both and don't really prefer one over the other. But the co-star ones definitely have a crisper/cleaner feel compared to the other. Haven't kept up with mechs in quite a bit. Quite happy with my filco tkl with pbt caps for home and KC60 for work. Just need to purchase another cap set. On a side note, anyone knows where I could get the "00" caps for my filco numpad? Or at least know the profile so I don't muck up ordering the wrong thing?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> hello
> 
> now i use motospeed ck104 with red switches and im thinking about doing some upgrade to browns...
> 
> all day i read opinions on ocn, reddit etc i foud 3 candidates:
> 
> - Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro S RGB
> - Filco Majestouch 2
> - Leopold FC750R
> 
> all 3 cost the same aboud 130 euro
> 
> any of you guys have a contact with those 3 keyboard and can recomend something ?
> 
> In future i plan to buy custom keycaps


Honestly, these are 3 really good options and you can't really go wrong with any choice. I would just pick which one you prefer the best. I personally like the Leopold FC750R because of the PBT Keycaps, I also REALLY like blank keycaps with the side legends.


----------



## boredgunner

These days we have stabilizers that are like Cherry's (maybe they're just newer ones from them, not sure) but feel... invisible like Costars. Best of both worlds. All my recent LED keyboards have had them, from the MK Disco (pictured below) to the CODE to the Wooting One.









Speaking of which, just got my CODE today and I am really liking it so far. Now I've got a keyboard for gaming (Wooting One w/ Flaretech Red) and one for long typing sessions (CODE w/ MX Greens). Ignore the mess, I just bunched everything together for a photo.









Waiting on keycaps for the CODE.


----------



## Simmons572

Welp, I am adding a new keyboard to the collection, but not for the reason that I hoped









I will be replacing my K95 with a K95 Platinum, which should be here tomorrow.

Like a dumbass, I spilt water on the keyboard, and left it plugged in for too long. About 8-10 keys' red RGB LED channel is dead, and the M3 profile button is dead.

So, I will be swapping the keycaps over from the K95, and will probably spend another hour after that trying to figure out how to transfer my lighting profile.


----------



## kmac20

Both of my mechanical keyboards are either broken or on the way out. My Razer Blackwidow ULTIMATE (so real switches not those razer only green ones) is like...missing key caps and just looks like crap from spills etc. My other one is a Razer Blackwidow, regular edition, which has the "Razer Green" switches that, to be honest are not terrible, but I definitely have a preference for the BWUltimate that I've had (BF3 edition too baby, even though I never bought bf3!







)

I'm clumsy and often spill stuff on keyboards, sometimes things that AREN"T EVEN NEAR THE KEYBOARDS (last time I tripped and an entire glass of chocolate milk flew across my room and spalshed all over the keyboard as well as the floor and well just everything). They also get abused cause I do a lot of my PC stuff from my bed/couch/futon as I use my PC in place of like a cable box/tv/etc so they have gotten knocked over a lot by cats, me accidentally, etc.

I AM A BIG TYPIST. I CAN TYPE OVER 125WPM (max I've hit was about 143ish once). So I do a LOT OF TYPING. I ALSO PLAY A LOT OF GAMES. Everything from CSGO to Dota2 to Witcher 3, etc. I have a big swath of game genres I like.

So, having said that: WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST MECHANICAL KEYBOARD FOR ME? Someone who does equal gaming and typing? I need a new one, thinking I'm gonna buy one with some Xmas money. I'd rather not "break the bank" so to speak, but if I have to save up longer for a better one I can deal with this messed up Widow for now.

Sorry I've been out of the keyboard loop for awhile, and while I have a basic idea of which switches I'll probably be looking at (Probably Red, Brown although I enjoy a clicky noise but form factor over fun, or some other switch type I'm not familiar with). So ANY INPUT HERE is GREATLY APPRECIATED. This is somewhat of an important purchase for me because, as I've stated, I type really fast and I know that a mechanical keyboard has made a difference in that. And that even though a new one will throw me off for a bit until I get used to the actuation force but overall it'll keep me typing fast.

Again, with all that information (some helpful some not







) What would be some good suggestions for me, a typist who games all kinds of games just as much? I dont mind it not clicking or clicking, I just want the best keyboard for my needs.

To be honest I'd probably enjoy buying one of those typewriter keyboards if they didn't cost almost half a G. Not looking to spend over 150$ ideally, but I'll stretch the budget if the keyboard seems worth it.

(For reference, I once did a typing challenge with @Toxsick a forum member I play dota with (some of you may know him as messiah in dota but whatever). Anyway we did a typing contest online, it has different language choices. We did Belgian, hes from Belgium, and I'm in the USA and DONT SPEAK OR UNDERSTAND A WORD OF BELGIAN. I STILL BEAT HIM BY A DECENT MARGIN) I could literally copy a book in front of me in no time at all.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Both of my mechanical keyboards are either broken or on the way out. My Razer Blackwidow ULTIMATE (so real switches not those razer only green ones) is like...missing key caps and just looks like crap from spills etc. My other one is a Razer Blackwidow, regular edition, which has the "Razer Green" switches that, to be honest are not terrible, but I definitely have a preference for the BWUltimate that I've had (BF3 edition too baby, even though I never bought bf3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm clumsy and often spill stuff on keyboards, sometimes things that AREN"T EVEN NEAR THE KEYBOARDS (last time I tripped and an entire glass of chocolate milk flew across my room and spalshed all over the keyboard as well as the floor and well just everything). They also get abused cause I do a lot of my PC stuff from my bed/couch/futon as I use my PC in place of like a cable box/tv/etc so they have gotten knocked over a lot by cats, me accidentally, etc.
> 
> I AM A BIG TYPIST. I CAN TYPE OVER 125WPM (max I've hit was about 143ish once). So I do a LOT OF TYPING. I ALSO PLAY A LOT OF GAMES. Everything from CSGO to Dota2 to Witcher 3, etc. I have a big swath of game genres I like.
> 
> So, having said that: WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST MECHANICAL KEYBOARD FOR ME? Someone who does equal gaming and typing? I need a new one, thinking I'm gonna buy one with some Xmas money. I'd rather not "break the bank" so to speak, but if I have to save up longer for a better one I can deal with this messed up Widow for now.
> 
> Sorry I've been out of the keyboard loop for awhile, and while I have a basic idea of which switches I'll probably be looking at (Probably Red, Brown although I enjoy a clicky noise but form factor over fun, or some other switch type I'm not familiar with). So ANY INPUT HERE is GREATLY APPRECIATED. This is somewhat of an important purchase for me because, as I've stated, I type really fast and I know that a mechanical keyboard has made a difference in that. And that even though a new one will throw me off for a bit until I get used to the actuation force but overall it'll keep me typing fast.
> 
> Again, with all that information (some helpful some not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What would be some good suggestions for me, a typist who games all kinds of games just as much? I dont mind it not clicking or clicking, I just want the best keyboard for my needs.
> 
> To be honest I'd probably enjoy buying one of those typewriter keyboards if they didn't cost almost half a G. Not looking to spend over 150$ ideally, but I'll stretch the budget if the keyboard seems worth it.
> 
> (For reference, I once did a typing challenge with @Toxsick a forum member I play dota with (some of you may know him as messiah in dota but whatever). Anyway we did a typing contest online, it has different language choices. We did Belgian, hes from Belgium, and I'm in the USA and DONT SPEAK OR UNDERSTAND A WORD OF BELGIAN. I STILL BEAT HIM BY A DECENT MARGIN) I could literally copy a book in front of me in no time at all.


What exactly are you looking for in a keyboard? There is no cut and dry "this is the best keyboard for X" type of keyboard, it is almost completel personal preference.

You will read things like "MX Reds or Linear switches are the best for gaming". Don't take that for face value, it greatly depends on how you type and how the switches feel to you. I personally type and game the worst on Linear (MX Red) switches. I need some kind of tactility within my switches, completely linear feels way too soft and I found myself fat fingering keys on accident a lot more than any other keyboard, even though _they_ say its best for gaming.

I highly recommend you hit up some stores to get a feel for some keyboards or buy a switch tester.

Not all keyboards are created equal, and certain companies do it a lot better than others... It greatly depends on what you want out of your keyboard.

For instance, I am an _typist_ also, I bring my keyboard to and from work almost every day and it easily sees 10+ hours of daily use. I strictly type on Topre keyboards. It is a style of switch completely different than the typical MX or MX variant with the cross stem and plastic housing. It is similar to a typical membrane keyboard except it uses much higher grade rubber domes on capacitive springs (electrocapacitive switches I believe is the word they use). They don't click or clack, it is more of a deeper "thock" sounding. They don't feel like any MX style switch, but the closest feel would be something tactile but higher grade, like a Zealios 67g switch. They are buttery smooth because of the thick, softish rubber domes but create a fantastic tactile feel, almost like popping a bubble on the downstroke and it rapidly inflating back on the upstroke. I personally love it, I get no typers fatigue or cramps anymore when typing and I bottom out much less now (it is also less harsh of a bottom out). Keep in mind, Topre keyboards are typically the most expensive keyboards and are no frills other than the RealForce RGB which is basically the "Gamer Topre" keyboard.

Now, if you are looking for something more ~$100 range and widely available, check out mechanicalkeyboards.com to get an idea of what you would like. Varmilo, Filco, Leopold, Ducky, Cherry, MK, Vortex are all really good brands and are more of the mid-grade to high-grade keyboards. Most (if not all) of these brands tend to follow a typical standard, such as using genuine MX Cherry switches along with the standard bottom row layout so you can buy a complete set of after-market or custom keycaps and they would all fit.

More of the "mainstream" gamer keyboards would be from companies like Logitech, Razer, Corsair, G.Skill, or some off-brand Chinese board (some are actually really well built). These keyboards tend to follow proprietary protocols like company specific software to run the keyboard, drivers are a must, or the switches are proprietary along with an obscure keycap layout/size so typically custom keycaps set won't match for the bottom row keys such as Alt, Ctrl, or spacebar size. The good thing with mainstream keyboards is that they are packed with options, such as RGB lighting and color profiles, media keys, macro keys, volume knobs, usb ports, it might even be able to wash your clothes if you ask it nicely









Each has their market, and each will work better depending on what you are looking for or want in a keyboard.


----------



## kmac20

Like I said I'm looking for recommendations on keyboards that are equal parts good for typing as well as gaming.

I will go mainstream if I need to (tends to be a bit less expensive) as I have a razer now. I dont' use a lot of the extra features (I dont think I have 1 macro key setup currently) but don't mind having it. I also enjoy the keys being backlight to see them well in the dark, but as I'm sure you know as a fellow typist I have the entire keyboard memorized and you could give me one of those blank keyboards that were popular a few years back and it wouldn't slow me down one tiny bit.

A good idea of what switches I could use would be nice, alongside maybe a few personal recommendations. I'm open to anything. Long as I can type well on it and game well on it I'm good. Like I said I'd buy one of those typewriter keyboards if they weren't almost half of a G, or even an old school IBM if they weren't so overpriced IMO (I still have a PS2 port so I could in theory use it).

But yeah. I'm open to suggestions and any and all ideas. Thanks for the initial reply. If you have any suggestions for switch type or specific keyboards I'm open to looking at anything.

Basically it doesn't HAVE to be a keyboard marketed as "gaming". In fact that's far from a requirement. I do like some of the features but I want the best keyboard possible. I've enjoyed my BWUltimate as I feel it has good actuation and types fairly well, and these have legit MX switches compared to the regular BW I have which is the "Razer 'custom' green switches". I've heard good things about Ducky and MX obviously.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Like I said I'm looking for recommendations on keyboards that are equal parts good for typing as well as gaming.
> 
> I will go mainstream if I need to (tends to be a bit less expensive) as I have a razer now. I dont' use a lot of the extra features (I dont think I have 1 macro key setup currently) but don't mind having it. I also enjoy the keys being backlight to see them well in the dark, but as I'm sure you know as a fellow typist I have the entire keyboard memorized and you could give me one of those blank keyboards that were popular a few years back and it wouldn't slow me down one tiny bit.
> 
> A good idea of what switches I could use would be nice, alongside maybe a few personal recommendations. I'm open to anything. Long as I can type well on it and game well on it I'm good. Like I said I'd buy one of those typewriter keyboards if they weren't almost half of a G, or even an old school IBM if they weren't so overpriced IMO (I still have a PS2 port so I could in theory use it).
> 
> But yeah. I'm open to suggestions and any and all ideas. Thanks for the initial reply. If you have any suggestions for switch type or specific keyboards I'm open to looking at anything.
> 
> Basically it doesn't HAVE to be a keyboard marketed as "gaming". In fact that's far from a requirement. I do like some of the features but I want the best keyboard possible. I've enjoyed my BWUltimate as I feel it has good actuation and types fairly well, and these have legit MX switches compared to the regular BW I have which is the "Razer 'custom' green switches". I've heard good things about Ducky and MX obviously.


My recommendation would be to check out www.mechanicalkeyboards.com and look through their inventory first before you check out Amazon as they typically only have the mainstream type keyboards.

If you do a lot of typing, I highly recommend something with PBT keycaps instead of ABS. If you ever had a keyboard that starts to shine, smooth, and the legends fade over time that means they were pad-printed ABS keycaps (softer plastic). PBT plastic keycaps will never fade, wear down, or shine from use. They are also typically much thicker keycap and makes typing feel less flimsy.

Any brand from mechanicalkeyboards.com honestly is good, of the mainstream companies I will also recommend the CM MasterKeys PBT keyboard (comes with PBT keycaps), or even their regular MasterKeys keyboards with backlighting. They follow standard bottom row and use genuine MX Cherry switches. Ducky keyboards is a very good medium between high quality and "gamer" style, you can also find some of their keyboards with PBT keycaps.

My personal favorite will always be the HHKB Pro 2 (my avatar) although it uses a completely different layout than anything else and is very compact. I travel with it a lot and much prefer a smaller keyboard so it works for me, but not for everyone.


----------



## Vlada011

Mostly keyboards today will not be able to serve customers long time, 10-20 years.
I like mostly keyboards with old fashioned look and only respect Cherry MX and Topre switches...
Realforce 87U, Deck 82, Deck Legend, Filco Majestouch 2,...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Mostly keyboards today will not be able to serve customers long time, 10-20 years.
> I like mostly keyboards with old fashioned look and only respect Cherry MX and Topre switches...
> Realforce 87U, Deck 82, Deck Legend, Filco Majestouch 2,...


I'm right there with ya. However, It wasn't always that way for me. I used to be into the flashy RGB keyboards, I always loved how they looked but when it came down to the actual use it was typically not the best experience. I'm not a fan of using proprietary software just to use a keyboard, especially since most of the software is shotty at best. My first mech was a Razer Blackwidow 2012 edition, It was actually a good keyboard but it skewed my mindset a bit because I had never tried anything else.

One day I got to test type on a Topre Type-Heaven, which is pretty much the cheaper version Topre board and I was amazed at how much better typing felt and how solid it was and that's why I decided to get an HHKB Pro 2 and 87U, I don't think I'll ever go back from these. I would like to have a custom backlight inside my HHKB but that would mainly be for aesthetics.

I also like busting out the old Model M but it mainly just chills on my wall, I can only take that clacking for so long


----------



## Simmons572

My new K95 Plat arrived yesterday. Got the keycaps swapped over, and my lighting profile transferred on it's own. Just had to modify a few things.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> My new K95 Plat arrived yesterday. Got the keycaps swapped over, and my lighting profile transferred on it's own. Just had to modify a few things.


The looks sick, what keycaps are they?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> The looks sick, what keycaps are they?


Max Universal Cherry MX Black Translucent Full Keycap Set (Front Print)
Tai-Hao Rubber Keycap Set (Dark Blue) - used on WASD, and 1,2,5&6
Massdrop Novelty Keycaps - For the TAB and ENTER keys

It's kinda been an evolving conglomeration of various key caps that I've been impulse buying lol


----------



## kmac20

Again I do about 125 wpm average on this Black Widow Ultimate, and I've topped out at over 142wpm, so if theres anything out there that will improve my wpm i'm game to try it.

Also 10-20 years sounds fine to me....I guess thats not as good as older keyboards, but if youre comparing a new keyboard to like an old IBM mechanical you'll be disappointed anyway, unless you don't have a ps2 port









In all seriousness though, most of us replace graphics cards within 5 years, so I mean 10-20 years on a keyboard? I'm good with that. But again if anything out there can up my WPM over 150 so I could start winning some typing contests i'd be happy. I'll take that 20$ Chili's gift certificate as a trophy any day, even if theres no Chili's near me









Keycaps I don't care about. They could be blank, opaque keycaps for all I care. I have the keyboard memorized in my muscle memory. Obviously if something can look good AND function well i'd prefer it. But i'm searching for the best keyboard for myself, not the best keycaps.

Thank you for the mechanicalkeyboards.com recommendation. I've started browsing around there and I'll probably pick something out eventually. i'd rather not break the bank (and they have a lot that do) but I'm serious when it comes to keyboards.

Once again I beat Tox when we were comparing WPM in Belgian. I dont' speak, read or write Belgian. So I'm a serious typist.

To be quite frank as terrible as it sounds I write term papers and such for people in college who pay me. Sounds terrible, and as someone who would one day like to become a teacher it IS terrible of me to do it, but heck they're gonna pay somebody so it might as well be me. And the faster I type an essay, the faster I get to do another/something else such as teach myself python.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Once again I beat Tox when we were comparing WPM in Belgian. I dont' speak, read or write Belgian.


Probably because no one, speaks, reads, or writes "Belgian".


----------



## mAs81

Finally got the rainbow set for the Anne Pro


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Probably because no one, speaks, reads, or writes "Belgian".


Ha touche, I meant to say Dutch. He LIVES in Belgium so I made that mistake.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Probably because no one, speaks, reads, or writes "Belgian".


I speak Belgian waffles.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ha touche, I meant to say Dutch. He LIVES in Belgium so I made that mistake.


Haha, knew what you meant, just felt like messing with you a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I speak Belgian waffles.


I always find it funny how waffles are the first thing most Americans think of when they hear Belgium.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I always find it funny how waffles are the first thing most Americans think of when they hear Belgium.


I'm Canadian, so the first thing I think of Belgium is chocolate. ^_^


----------



## AuraNova

Okay, I finally decided it was time to buy a mechanical keyboard of some sort. Some ages ago, I asked lots of questions about what to get, and then suddenly put it off. After seeing one that caught my eye, and looking at reviews, I took the plunge. Bought myself this for $30:
Velocifire TKL01

Granted, it's not in the league of most of the keyboards in this thread, let alone enthusiast level, it's still a fairly high quality keyboard for it's price. This is basically an entry level keyboard. That's fine with me. It'll give me a chance to get used to one to see if it's something I will enjoy. Models of it in the past had Zorro brown switches, but now use Outemu browns. I don't know much about branding, other than Cherry or Gateron, so I'm sure people here know what's what. All of the reviews I have seen on YouTube (amateur or not) seem to like it a lot.

The only thing left now is to wait for it to arrive and see how it feels. Might buy some keycaps for it later.


----------



## drazah

$30 Isn't bad for that keyboard at all, and even though Outemu aren't the best they have definitely come a long way. I have never heard of Zorro switches but I have a keyboard with Outemu blues, they aren't the smoothest feeling but they get the job done while keeping the overall cost of the keyboard low. I appreciate a keyboard like that for $30 instead of some of these $150 keyboards that aren't even worth half that cost.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I appreciate a keyboard like that for $30 instead of some of these $150 keyboards that aren't even worth half that cost.


Also buying these cheap keyboards can easily have their switches removed and replaced so it starts your interest in making a keyboard to your own specifications, without needing to spend $600+ for an LZ model







.

It will also help to finally show anyone how a keyboard works by replacing these switches. The Cherry ensemble has a lot going for it because now we have far more individual switch choices being available, than for any other keyboard switch.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Also buying these cheap keyboards can easily have their switches removed and replaced so it starts your interest in making a keyboard to your own specifications, without needing to spend $600+ for an LZ model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It will also help to finally show anyone how a keyboard works by replacing these switches. The Cherry ensemble has a lot going for it because now we have far more individual switch choices being available, than for any other keyboard switch.


Definitely! Your last point is something I can't stress enough to those looking to get into keyboards more on the hobbyist level. Cherry is definitely the "name" brand but the market has such a wide array of options, specifically for switches, and I personally find a lot of them much better than the original gangsta Cherry MX switch.

Obviously, it's not aimed towards everyone but anyone looking to get into it can get a fairly cheap keyboard that is customized to their liking without breaking the bank while having a fun little project at the same time.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I always find it funny how waffles are the first thing most Americans think of when they hear Belgium.


Maybe it's just me, but when someone says Belgian, I think beer! Then chocolate.. and the couple guys that I used to game with..


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I always find it funny how waffles are the first thing most Americans think of when they hear Belgium.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but when someone says Belgian, I think beer! Then chocolate.. and the couple guys that I used to game with..
Click to expand...

I actually love their Ice Cream Coffee which is simply superb







.

A very small country that produces some really nice and palatable gear, which is quite extraordinary.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Max Universal Cherry MX Black Translucent Full Keycap Set (Front Print)
> Tai-Hao Rubber Keycap Set (Dark Blue) - used on WASD, and 1,2,5&6
> Massdrop Novelty Keycaps - For the TAB and ENTER keys
> 
> It's kinda been an evolving conglomeration of various key caps that I've been impulse buying lol


Just got tranlucent black keycaps, and loving how they look with the the Cherry MX RGBs. Plus they look really clean with the all the LEDs off and really pop with somthing like a reactive touch lighting mode.

Never used to like reactive modes because they were so subtle that I never even really noticed them, but with these keys I'm really starting to dig it.



Also thinking of getting a set of those Tai-Hao rubber caps for my WASD keys, what do you think of them? Any issues with the rubber peeling up around the legends? Would be nice to have WASD keys that feel different and work sort of like the tacticile bumps on f & j to help locate the right keys without looking while gaming.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Just got tranlucent black keycaps, and loving how they look with the the Cherry MX RGBs. Plus they look really clean with the all the LEDs off and really pop with somthing like a reactive touch lighting mode.
> 
> Never used to like reactive modes because they were so subtle that I never even really noticed them, but with these keys I'm really starting to dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also thinking of getting a set of those Tai-Hao rubber caps for my WASD keys, what do you think of them? Any issues with the rubber peeling up around the legends? Would be nice to have WASD keys that feel different and work sort of like the tacticile bumps on f & j to help locate the right keys without looking while gaming.


Looks good mate! Just a fair warning about the Translucents, the texture eventually smooths down, and make the keys slick. But that part doesn't bother me at all, and makes it that much more significant of a difference in feeling from the rubber keys.

I've had the rubber keys since April, and they are still in great shape, albeit a bit dusty. They attract dirt and dust, and I have to swab them clean with some rubbing alcohol.
They are also a couple mm taller than the Translucent keys, so if that may bug you, than these are not the keys for you.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Looks good mate! Just a fair warning about the Translucents, the texture eventually smooths down, and make the keys slick. But that part doesn't bother me at all, and makes it that much more significant of a difference in feeling from the rubber keys.
> 
> I've had the rubber keys since April, and they are still in great shape, albeit a bit dusty. They attract dirt and dust, and I have to swab them clean with some rubbing alcohol.
> They are also a couple mm taller than the Translucent keys, so if that may bug you, than these are not the keys for you.


I don't mind slick keys at all, kinda satisfying to watch the keys you use the most slick over, the WASD keys that came with my Shine 5 are starting to get a bit of sheen to them now, but doesn't really matter with doubleshot or sideprint keys. Going to contact max keyboard about getting a few custom keys for my calc button and the volume and mute button in the upper right corner to replace the novelty keycaps it came with, might even just order a full custom set with Colemak layout instead of qwerty.

Not a fan of keys being off in height, but I might try the rubber caps out at some point anyway.


----------



## The Pook

Going to be a better member of this club soon ... ditching my really piss poor quality $28 "Velocifire TKL01" with Outemu browns (first one had an enter that worked when it wanted to, second had a D and a backspace with the same issue) for a Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S.

Counter strafing in CSGO with a D key that only works <50% of the time is kinda difficult


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Going to be a better member of this club soon ... ditching my really piss poor quality $28 "Velocifire TKL01" with Outemu browns (first one had an enter that worked when it wanted to, second had a D and a backspace with the same issue) for a Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S.
> 
> Counter strafing in CSGO with a D key that only works <50% of the time is kinda difficult


I hope I don't have these issues anytime soon. I do plan on getting a "higher quality" keyboard next year. This one is a placeholder of sorts just to see how one feels, as I never had used a mechanical keyboard regularly before.


----------



## The Pook

Oof, just saw your post about getting one









It's not a bad keyboard aside from poor quality control. If I could have gotten one with all the keys that functioned the 1st or 2nd time around I probably wouldn't have bothered upgrading.


----------



## AuraNova

Yeah, the only reason I bothered with getting this one as opposed to many other in a similar price range is that it seems very favorable among other reviewers. So for $30, it's not a bad deal, even if it only lasts me maybe a year.


----------



## Oleh

Just got this for my old keycaps, technically a "key board", right?


----------



## Elrick

If anyone is looking for a SUPER fine 70% keyboard, cast your eyeballs down below;

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gmk-uniqey-c70-mechanical-keyboard

It's all GMK built which was designed by these guys,

livingspeedbump, T0mb3ry, Photekq, Wodan, and Zambumon.

Bought one with Cherry MX Clears, well worth the money considering where it's coming from and by who is building it.

100% complete keyboard ready for use, just the way I like it







.


----------



## The Pook

I'm all for mechanical keyboards, but spending more on the keyboard than my GPU is where I draw the line


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'm all for mechanical keyboards, but spending more on the keyboard than my GPU is where I draw the line


This keyboard is extremely cheap compared to the current 1080Ti series







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Just got this for my old keycaps, technically a "key board", right?


I am not knocking this...but I have to ask...what is the mentality behind this? What advantage does this have over a plastic bag for storage?

No troll, just honestly looking for information.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not knocking this...but I have to ask...what is the mentality behind this? What advantage does this have over a plastic bag for storage?
> 
> No troll, just honestly looking for information.


It's a ton easier to swap out keys when they are in the proper pattern. If it's just a bag you have to sort through to find the key you are putting on.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not knocking this...but I have to ask...what is the mentality behind this? What advantage does this have over a plastic bag for storage?
> 
> No troll, just honestly looking for information.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ton easier to swap out keys when they are in the proper pattern. If it's just a bag you have to sort through to find the key you are putting on.
Click to expand...

This, and let's say that you happened to purchase a really nice set of keycaps, but don't have a keyboard to store it on and/or want to keep it on display, I can see this being used for displaying said keycaps!


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not knocking this...but I have to ask...what is the mentality behind this? What advantage does this have over a plastic bag for storage?
> 
> No troll, just honestly looking for information.


Makes it super easy to go between one set and another without having to figure out where each keycap goes because it's already in the right spot. I also plan to mix keycap sets in the future, and this would help me visualize inverted designs and such while the main design is already on the actual board. Throwing a bright light behind it also gives you a nice idea of what it will look like with LEDs on. I've used a plastic bag to store my caps in the past while cleaning my board and it was an absolute hell trying to find each key.

Also keeps them all separated and prevents them from scratching eachother up.

Could have just used the cardboard box and cutouts that my max keyboard translucent keycap set came with for storage, but one little mistake with those and your keys go flying everywhere. With this thing they arn't going anywhere even after a drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This, and let's say that you happened to purchase a really nice set of keycaps, but don't have a keyboard to store it on and/or want to keep it on display, I can see this being used for displaying said keycaps!


This too. There are also versions without the extra bottom row that would look really nice and clean as a display.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'm all for mechanical keyboards, but spending more on the keyboard than my GPU is where I draw the line


Guess you wouldn't want an Unsaver lol
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Vintage-IBM-APL-Model-F-Mechanical-Keyboard-Unsaver-with-USB-controller-/253254760732?nma=true&si=FT4mQJnEja6le5ohmAO%252FykRQVlg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Been a while since I posted in this thread. Been using my F XT as my main keyboard but I also got new keycaps for the SSK so I've been using it a little bit too.


The caps on the SSK are from Unicomp. Brilliant White with black legends for the alphas and Blue printed modifiers.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> This, and let's say that you happened to purchase a really nice set of keycaps, but don't have a keyboard to store it on and/or want to keep it on display, I can see this being used for displaying said keycaps!


And especially since people spend good money on some of these, why wouldn't you want to display them? Then again, this is a good excuse to buy another keyboard.


----------



## VSG

Writing up the review of this bad boy, releasing soon:



Thick aluminum two-piece case, thick PBT plastic, clean design with subtle white lighting. The thing weighs 3 lbs! A 104-key version of this would be a daily driver for me.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Oh man, I wish I could get into keyboards again, but that drive and enthusiasm is simply not there. I am, however, thinking of getting a Topre RGB TKL board when it becomes available (I know Seasonic has released a full-sized version of it), please don't tell me that a TKL version is already available because my wallet would despise you!


----------



## The Pook

Keyboard is getting worse and worse as time goes on with the D/backspace/and now the enter keys working when it wants to ... and my MasterKeys S still hasn't shipped yet


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Just got this for my old keycaps, technically a "key board", right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've been looking for that exact thing. Where did you get it? I could use a few.

In other news, GMK Nautilus finally showed up.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've been looking for that exact thing. Where did you get it? I could use a few.
> 
> In other news, GMK Nautilus finally showed up.


One I have with extra bottom row:
https://1upkeyboards.com/enjoypbt-keycap-tray.html

Display style with no extra row:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F222421426557


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Oh man, I wish I could get into keyboards again, but that drive and enthusiasm is simply not there. I am, however, thinking of getting a Topre RGB TKL board when it becomes available (I know Seasonic has released a full-sized version of it), please don't tell me that a TKL version is already available because my wallet would despise you!


You and me both, I have been waiting for a TKL or 60% RGB Topre haha


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've been looking for that exact thing. Where did you get it? I could use a few.
> 
> In other news, GMK Nautilus finally showed up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One I have with extra bottom row:
> https://1upkeyboards.com/enjoypbt-keycap-tray.html
> 
> Display style with no extra row:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F222421426557
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Robilar

Grabbed a very inexpensive mechanical keyboard strictly for typing. Can't go wrong for $40...


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Writing up the review of this bad boy, releasing soon:
> 
> 
> 
> Thick aluminum two-piece case, thick PBT plastic, clean design with subtle white lighting. The thing weighs 3 lbs! A 104-key version of this would be a daily driver for me.


Hahahaaa this is something nice. Very nice.
I must say that backlight is not necessary but keyboard look very cool.
What will happen with TKL model. Somehow I like more TKL.
60% is compact, but I can't use on so small, I know that. 87 keys is perfect.


----------



## Jack Mac

Can't beat the Model F IMO.


----------



## Robilar

Cherry MX Blues, RGB lighting.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Can't beat the Model F IMO.


Sounds so good, yet terribly annoying. The spring sound really is one of those things that is super enjoyable to actuate yourself, but just plain annoying to other people around it. Even more so than your average clicky switch, imo.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sounds so good, yet terribly annoying. The spring sound really is one of those things that is super enjoyable to actuate yourself, but just plain annoying to other people around it. Even more so than your average clicky switch, imo.


I think any form of buckling springs arguably sounds better than most mechanical switches. They're definitely better sounding and feeling than any MX based switch IMO. The sound the F makes just gives you this feeling that you're doing something productive. However you are right, they're very loud and definitely annoy people which is why I only use my M and F at home.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> However you are right, they're very loud and definitely annoy people which is why I only use my M and F at home.


Not here at my Work, I installed a Model-M years ago and it still works, don't care if the other's in the office don't like it.

They could always hand in their resignations and find another job quick smart







.


----------



## pez

So I finally got my HHKB working right....turns out all along that it was the USB cable







. I bought both of the cables from Amazon and currently one is working perfectly. Sadly, I resorted to using the USB controller from my white board before testing the cable







. Swapped out for the stock cable from the white HHKB and worked perfectly again. So in other words....glad to be back to using my HHKB







.

I'm only sad now that I can't really put my Miami DSA kit on there without some modding. Maybe I'll get around to it.


----------



## Majentrix

Got my Ducky One Two with MX Silvers. This is the only keyboard I've seen that comes with USB-C.


----------



## confed

Lots of interesting items seemed to have popped up recently:

KBDfans with a lot more stock including various SA profile caps, a new profile called EDRUG MIX, and some other interesting products.
Contra being a very reasonably priced 40% board.
The 60% Model F looks amazing but way outside of anything I would spend.


----------



## Elrick

Something came in from the postie today, my full sized Havit Keyboard bought late last year off Ebay.

This is the item purchased;

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mechanical-Keyboard-HAVIT-RGB-Backlit-Wired-Gaming-Extra-Thin-Light-Kailh/332428283143?hash=item4d66450d07:g:yGwAAOSwHYpaD1bm

Full RGB for those who crave that type of Vegas Lighting, under their finger tips. Really unusual key switches very mechanical sounding yet so short key presses.

Very sturdy keyboard, due to the large flat Aluminium plate under neath the keys and I'm starting to like this keyboard. You can easily hit over 100wpm with this type of keyboard.

As I really like Full-sized keyboards this keyboard goes into my collection as a Keeper







.


----------



## Simmons572

Just ordered a Unicomp Model M remake for work. The goal is to annoy the hell out of one of my coworkers.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just ordered a Unicomp Model M remake for work. The goal is to annoy the hell out of one of my coworkers.


Model-Ms are the BEST.

Who cares about anyone else at Work







.


----------



## kmac20

So as I've written before guys I'm a typist just as much as a gamer. I've decided I want to go with either Browns or Blues because they seem to have the best of both worlds.

A few questions:

Blues are listed as "clicky", does that mean that browns don't make any noise at all, or just that blues make a LOT of noise?

Another question: any other suggested switches besides those two? Seems like they both offer the best of both worlds for my personal needs, and I dont think theres a switch that offers a better compromise for the two.

Finally: I'm looking at a Ducky One 2 Skyline keyboards, again with either the MX Browns or MX Blues. Good brand? Up until this point I've really only had different variants of Razers. I followed everyones tips here to check out mechanicalkeyboards.com and this is where I found them. From what I know ducky is a fairly reputable brand, and its seems like the Ducky One 2 Skylines offer some of the best options without making me cough up the cost of a mid range graphics card.

Any input is as always, GREATLY appreciated. I mainly want to know if I'm still going to get audio feedback from the Browns as well and that the difference is they're not as loud as the Blues. I mean even with this Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (B4 edition so its not the made up Razer keys, yet,, I have another Black widow that has those weird custom Razer switches) and I can "hear" the keys, but I'm wondering if you can pretty much "hear" any key except the fully silent ones and if the others are just EXTRA LOUD.

If I cant hear the Browns at all, I'll probably go with the Blues. If you can still hear the Browns but they're just "not as loud" as the Blues I"ll get those (mainly so I dont keep people up in the house, as long as I get SOME audio feedback alongside the tactile I'm good).

Thanks everyone for your recommendations so far and the websites to check out!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So as I've written before guys I'm a typist just as much as a gamer. I've decided I want to go with either Browns or Blues because they seem to have the best of both worlds.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> Blues are listed as "clicky", does that mean that browns don't make any noise at all, or just that blues make a LOT of noise?
> 
> Another question: any other suggested switches besides those two? Seems like they both offer the best of both worlds for my personal needs, and I dont think theres a switch that offers a better compromise for the two.
> 
> Finally: I'm looking at a Ducky One 2 Skyline keyboards, again with either the MX Browns or MX Blues. Good brand? Up until this point I've really only had different variants of Razers. I followed everyones tips here to check out mechanicalkeyboards.com and this is where I found them. From what I know ducky is a fairly reputable brand, and its seems like the Ducky One 2 Skylines offer some of the best options without making me cough up the cost of a mid range graphics card.
> 
> Any input is as always, GREATLY appreciated. I mainly want to know if I'm still going to get audio feedback from the Browns as well and that the difference is they're not as loud as the Blues. I mean even with this Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (B4 edition so its not the made up Razer keys, yet,, I have another Black widow that has those weird custom Razer switches) and I can "hear" the keys, but I'm wondering if you can pretty much "hear" any key except the fully silent ones and if the others are just EXTRA LOUD.
> 
> If I cant hear the Browns at all, I'll probably go with the Blues. If you can still hear the Browns but they're just "not as loud" as the Blues I"ll get those (mainly so I dont keep people up in the house, as long as I get SOME audio feedback alongside the tactile I'm good).
> 
> Thanks everyone for your recommendations so far and the websites to check out!


Tactile switches are generally not silent but I haven't researched the zilent switches from zeal. If you really want to know what a keyboard/switch sounds like, feel free to peruse here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keyboard_sound_samples

If you are specifically looking for cherry switches that are tactile and clicky, have you tried/researched their green or clear switches? My latest purchases/usage has been around gateron switches, and I like them better, but I am still going to add a cherry clear to my collection at some point. I'd recommend a topre board as I think that would suit you but they aren't cheap so you would want to test one first.

Outside of the 2 you mentioned, I would point you in the direction of gateron blues/greens, or cherry greens/clears. There are many others that some people swear by such as zealios or kaihl box switches, but they're not as common.


----------



## Aventadoor

Still boards with MX Speed that are the fastest keyboards?


----------



## Simmons572

My Unicomp Model M just arrived yesterday, and wow this is a different experience. I really like the feel of it a lot.









My only question is, what's the deal with the blue characters? Are they accessible in modern Windows? And if so, how?


----------



## kmac20

When I say clicky, I don't need them to be OVERLY loud, just like, the same loudness as my Razer Widows.

Right now I'm using a Widow Ultimate, which has regullar non proprietary switches.

My regular Widow has proprietary Razer Green switches, sol thats the only experience I have with anything that isn't the black widow which I believe has what....MX Blue?

So I guess I'm used to MX Blues. If this is the "loudest" then I'd rather either keep at this noise level or something JUST BELOW IT. If THIS is clicky, I cant imagine what non clicky is. I enjoy the auditory feedback as much as the tactile as a typist/gamer, so yeah.

I guess my question now would be: how much more silent are other switches compared to blues? Can you still "hear" them, but just not as loudly? Again my experiences are with this, and a regular Razer Widow which uses Razer green proprietary, which I DONT THINK are the Green switches you refer to. Unless they are, in which instance yeah hah.

There isn't really a place near me (even living on the edge of NYC) that I can go into to try out different switches/keyboards/etc. I'd like to just buy one and enjoy it as these keyboards are worn down (stuff has spilled on them, missing some keys, dropped them more times than I can count etc).

Once again, thank you all for your input. I guess the ultimate question here then would be: if this Razer BlackWidow Ultimate has MX Blue switches, which are l isted as "clicky" I believe?

If the browns are like, nearly "silent" compared to the blues, I guess I'll still stick with blues. They're not "optimal" according to websites for gamign and typing due to actuation force, but IN MY EXPERIENCE you adjust to what you use frequently. An actuation difference of 5cN is not......it may be noticeable to people like us, hardcore typists (and I am, 130wpm+ when I'm going at it), but once you adjust to anything in life, its what you get used to. I've never noticed a HUGE difference when it comes to gaming comparing these Blues to the regular Razer Widow with the proprietary greens, but I HAVE noticed a difference in typing, with I guess the regular Widow keys not "bouncing back up" as quickly as the regular switches.

Sorry for my long posts, I'm just very interested in input on all of this since as I said, there isn't really someplace I can go to try out lots of switch types. Sure I'm 5 mins from a microcenteR? But their keyboard selection is mostly limited to the "big brands" (razer Logitech etc) and you cant exactly sample them.

Again thank you to everyone in advance. I guess my question now would be since I've figured out I've been using blues: if I enjoy the noise from the blues, will I REALLY NOTICE A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN NOISE if I go with browns (which seem to be a slightly tweaked blue?) If they're like, dead silent compared to this, then I wont get em. I need that auditory feedback. Thank you everyone.

Seems like I'll be looking at some ducky blue/browns. If anyone has any better suggestions for Blue/Brown keyboards let me know. But Ducky seems to be fairly priced and from what I know have good build quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Tactile switches are generally not silent but I haven't researched the zilent switches from zeal. If you really want to know what a keyboard/switch sounds like, feel free to peruse here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keyboard_sound_samples
> 
> If you are specifically looking for cherry switches that are tactile and clicky, have you tried/researched their green or clear switches? My latest purchases/usage has been around gateron switches, and I like them better, but I am still going to add a cherry clear to my collection at some point. I'd recommend a topre board as I think that would suit you but they aren't cheap so you would want to test one first.
> 
> Outside of the 2 you mentioned, I would point you in the direction of gateron blues/greens, or cherry greens/clears. There are many others that some people swear by such as zealios or kaihl box switches, but they're not as common.


Thank you for your advice. I'll look into those switch types as well. I'm not like super set on any one kind at the moment, I just know that there are a bit more options with the more "common" switches compared to some of the more exotic ones, and while I WOULD BE WILLING to spend up to 200$ on a keyboard? I'd prefer to spend closer to 100 if I could, since in my life keyboards tend to get stuff spilled on em, dropped, knocked over, etc. Once my cat knocked over an entire glass of milk on one of these keyboards, so yeah


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When I say clicky, I don't need them to be OVERLY loud, just like, the same loudness as my Razer Widows.
> 
> Right now I'm using a Widow Ultimate, which has regullar non proprietary switches.
> 
> My regular Widow has proprietary Razer Green switches, sol thats the only experience I have with anything that isn't the black widow which I believe has what....MX Blue?
> 
> So I guess I'm used to MX Blues. If this is the "loudest" then I'd rather either keep at this noise level or something JUST BELOW IT. If THIS is clicky, I cant imagine what non clicky is. I enjoy the auditory feedback as much as the tactile as a typist/gamer, so yeah.
> 
> I guess my question now would be: how much more silent are other switches compared to blues? Can you still "hear" them, but just not as loudly? Again my experiences are with this, and a regular Razer Widow which uses Razer green proprietary, which I DONT THINK are the Green switches you refer to. Unless they are, in which instance yeah hah.
> 
> There isn't really a place near me (even living on the edge of NYC) that I can go into to try out different switches/keyboards/etc. I'd like to just buy one and enjoy it as these keyboards are worn down (stuff has spilled on them, missing some keys, dropped them more times than I can count etc).
> 
> Once again, thank you all for your input. I guess the ultimate question here then would be: if this Razer BlackWidow Ultimate has MX Blue switches, which are l isted as "clicky" I believe?
> 
> If the browns are like, nearly "silent" compared to the blues, I guess I'll still stick with blues. They're not "optimal" according to websites for gamign and typing due to actuation force, but IN MY EXPERIENCE you adjust to what you use frequently. An actuation difference of 5cN is not......it may be noticeable to people like us, hardcore typists (and I am, 130wpm+ when I'm going at it), but once you adjust to anything in life, its what you get used to. I've never noticed a HUGE difference when it comes to gaming comparing these Blues to the regular Razer Widow with the proprietary greens, but I HAVE noticed a difference in typing, with I guess the regular Widow keys not "bouncing back up" as quickly as the regular switches.
> 
> Sorry for my long posts, I'm just very interested in input on all of this since as I said, there isn't really someplace I can go to try out lots of switch types. Sure I'm 5 mins from a microcenteR? But their keyboard selection is mostly limited to the "big brands" (razer Logitech etc) and you cant exactly sample them.
> 
> Again thank you to everyone in advance. I guess my question now would be since I've figured out I've been using blues: if I enjoy the noise from the blues, will I REALLY NOTICE A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN NOISE if I go with browns (which seem to be a slightly tweaked blue?) If they're like, dead silent compared to this, then I wont get em. I need that auditory feedback. Thank you everyone.
> 
> Seems like I'll be looking at some ducky blue/browns. If anyone has any better suggestions for Blue/Brown keyboards let me know. But Ducky seems to be fairly priced and from what I know have good build quality.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Tactile switches are generally not silent but I haven't researched the zilent switches from zeal. If you really want to know what a keyboard/switch sounds like, feel free to peruse here: https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keyboard_sound_samples
> 
> If you are specifically looking for cherry switches that are tactile and clicky, have you tried/researched their green or clear switches? My latest purchases/usage has been around gateron switches, and I like them better, but I am still going to add a cherry clear to my collection at some point. I'd recommend a topre board as I think that would suit you but they aren't cheap so you would want to test one first.
> 
> Outside of the 2 you mentioned, I would point you in the direction of gateron blues/greens, or cherry greens/clears. There are many others that some people swear by such as zealios or kaihl box switches, but they're not as common.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice. I'll look into those switch types as well. I'm not like super set on any one kind at the moment, I just know that there are a bit more options with the more "common" switches compared to some of the more exotic ones, and while I WOULD BE WILLING to spend up to 200$ on a keyboard? I'd prefer to spend closer to 100 if I could, since in my life keyboards tend to get stuff spilled on em, dropped, knocked over, etc. Once my cat knocked over an entire glass of milk on one of these keyboards, so yeah
Click to expand...

I have two Ducky boards, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one, they are well-made, excellent quality boards.

My first, which is still going strong, is a Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns. I now use a Ducky One TKL, with MX Blues.
I like both MX variants, but have found that I prefer the MX Blues, they have that tactile feedback that I like, compared to the somewhat softer feeling Browns.
Ducky makes excellent quality boards, most are still made in Taiwan.

Imo, their pricing is reasonable for a quality board, you certainly don't have to pay 200 bucks for one, lol.

The new Ducky One Skyline you are considering is a really nicely designed board.
It has PBT keys, which I much prefer over ABS. I've installed Ducky PBT keys on my Ducky One, they are perfect with the MX Blues for my needs.

Everyone has their own preferences, but it sounds like you would also be happy with MX Blues.

Edit:
Although they are certainly not spill-proof keyboards, I knocked half a cup of coffee onto my first Ducky Shine 2 board shortly after I bought it years ago.
After quickly turning it upside down and unplugging it, I cursed my clumsiness, and hoped that I didn't kill it.

After removing the keys and giving it a thorough cleaning and drying, it worked perfectly, and I swore I'd keep my damn beverages away from it from then on, lol.


----------



## rv8000

I'm looking to pick up a tenkeyless board and I'd like to find something with a similar aesthetic to the logitech G413 that I have. I loathe keyboards with raised frames around the keys now. What options do I have? I'd also like to find a keyboard with a sturdy space bar, the G413 has sticking issues when pressed on an angle and I'd like to avoid this. I prefer blue switches.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> My Unicomp Model M just arrived yesterday, and wow this is a different experience. I really like the feel of it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only question is, what's the deal with the blue characters? Are they accessible in modern Windows? And if so, how?


i miss my model M's i gave my 1989 IBM away to some one in a apple membrane (connected to a windows gaming pc)
and the other one (unicomp 2016 ps/2) i wass really sleep deprived (still is) and my arm deceded to water it so it would grow big and strong, i thought i did not water it to much since it still worked and my tierd mind igorned the pending problem. next morning my keybord was spazzing out after a restart space, every other function key, win click, right crontroll, and arrows were DEAD!!!!!!!
this has forced me to tear in to it, replace 57 plastic melt rivit things with 57 screws and bolts,and failed trouble shooting. i now am trying to find a replacement membrane, meanwhile im using my old compaq rubber dome, in a way i miss it. i used it for 10 years but for the first time i appreciate it. i like it even more than any of my dome with slider bords, its really smooth with a nice tactile bump and its steel back plate gives it a solid bottom out feel. i like it much more than my compaq mx brown.


----------



## ITAscribbler

I thought I'd already posted here but my post got killed by my Internet connection.
I have a Filco full size JIS which I'm trying to sell, a XD75RE (ortholinear) which I'm trying to like, and a G80-3000 with Cherry MX Pink/Silent Reds for the alphas and Cherry MX Black for the rest. This is my daily driver, love the heck out of it.
The XD75re is also nice, it's hot-swappable and RGB, but it's hard getting used to the ortholinear grid.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

OEM keycaps on my Majestouch 2 got way too glossy for my liking so I replaced them with some Gateron PBT caps. Also brought home a Filco Natural Stone palm rest to go with my keyboard refresh. Love the feeling of it so far.


__
https://flic.kr/p/22edKHT


__
https://flic.kr/p/22edKHT
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What are your thoughts on cherryMX vs Omron Romer-G ?
The second thermaltake poseidon z decided to stop working ( keys double registering on 1 press ) and I`m done with those pointless cheap switches, mostly gaming on it and typing.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What are your thoughts on cherryMX vs Omron Romer-G ?
> The second thermaltake poseidon z decided to stop working ( keys double registering on 1 press ) and I`m done with those pointless cheap switches, mostly gaming on it and typing.


Romer's feel mushy, and i've also noticed over the past 4 months of owning my G413 that some keys feel even more mushy; it's very uneven. Logitech seems to have an issue with the support switches used for the space bar, mine will get stuck depending on which angle it's pressed down.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Romer's feel mushy, and i've also noticed over the past 4 months of owning my G413 that some keys feel even more mushy; it's very uneven.


That is the due to the inherent POOR design of all the Romer G switches.

Have a G810 bought at the beginning of last year and the very same outcome has happened to myself. Some of the keys give a mushy feel whilst others are fine, suspect Omron produced some bad batches that were installed into our keyboards.

Although trying to now get us to buy newer models from them, isn't going to happen any time soon. Best to look elsewhere if you're after a back-lit keyboard.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I quess its back to the good old cherrymx then, perhaps try a new switch I`ve had reds and browns before.


----------



## kgtuning

edited... Keycaps, ABS or PBT? Also can I buy a 104 keycap set and use it on a TKL board? I'm just sorting through building a keyboard.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Have been lookin around to which keyboard to get, and the choice is between four now, mostly game and type on them, dont really care if its red or brown switch maybe I should try black switches dont really know, and never used a wrist rest, but i imagine it could be useful, does any from this list really stand out ? I tend to lean towards the ducky, I hear they are great!

Masterkeys Pro L RGB 120€
Corsair K70 LUX RGB 150€
Corsair K95 Platinum 180€
Ducky Shine 6 180€


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Out of all of those, I'd also Lean towards ducky or cooler master, they at least have a standard bottom row so you can change the keycaps to something more desirable later.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yeah better get something standard, would like to replace with caps like these, so pretty.
But since I cant stand ANSI and the small enter it comes with, it will be hard trying to find ISO set of galaxy keycaps.


----------



## Deeptek

Nice little find I picked up on MM last week.


----------



## Rob27shred

Deeptek said:


> Nice little find I picked up on MM last week.


Nice! Pok3r? What switches?


----------



## Rob27shred

Oh yeah while I'm here might as well show you guys my last few projects. I got RedScarf II+ ver.C kit off r/mm & built that with lubed 78g Zealios (from rd.8), it types like a dream really happy with how it turned out. I finally replaced the broken Pro Micro on my Let's Split & swapped lubed Cherry clears with 80g springs into it. I also got around to fixing up my Clueboard & threw my Godspeed SA set on it. I originally built it with Cherry white switches that I over ordered so I could be sure I got enough that actually clicked for the build. Even after all that there was a lot of switches that ended up sounding inconsistent after they got broken in. Feel wise they were fine but some clicking loudly, some softly, & some just not clicking at all started to drive me crazy so I swapped them with a batch of Cherry blacks from after the re-tooling I had. Not sure what exactly it is with Cherry whites but they just do not stay consistent. The only thing I can think is that it has something to do with the plastic they use for the click collars on them as it is supposedly different than blue or greens & what gives whites their "soft click" sound.


----------



## Deeptek

Rob27shred said:


> Nice! Pok3r? What switches?


Yea.. Just a Pok3r with Ergo clears


----------



## Rob27shred

Deeptek said:


> Yea.. Just a Pok3r with Ergo clears


Still a very nice board, a Pok3r was one of my earlier boards when getting into this hobby & TBH it holds up very well compared to any of my custom builds. The ergo clears is a nice touch too as you can't buy a Pok3r off the shelve with them. Did the previous owner lube the switches & clip/lube the stabs also when he did the switch swap to ergo clears? Either way definitely a very nice board you got there, enjoy using that bad boy!


----------



## Deeptek

Rob27shred said:


> Still a very nice board, a Pok3r was one of my earlier boards when getting into this hobby & TBH it holds up very well compared to any of my custom builds. The ergo clears is a nice touch too as you can't buy a Pok3r off the shelve with them. Did the previous owner lube the switches & clip/lube the stabs also when he did the switch swap to ergo clears? Either way definitely a very nice board you got there, enjoy using that bad boy!


I agree. I have had a few boards that have had ergos. I went through a phase a few months ago where I was done with the hobby and sold off my boards. Big mistake. I sold my ZZ and really wish I still had it. Seems like im back to collecting boards. Lol I cant make my mind up.


----------



## CptAsian

So I'm part of the group that's waiting for SA Carbon caps from MD to arrive in supposedly March, and I don't actually have a board for them. I quite like the appeal of a 96 key, but they seem really hard to find in a layout I'm happy with.

Then in today's MD email, the Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro M showed up. And as much as I hate the name, I quite like the look of it. Would it be a mech keys sin to use a keyboard with a cap set that's just under double the price?


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I'm looking for an ergonomic mechanical keyboard. Specifically, one that has the keys at an angle like the one in the link below. I would buy that keyboard right now if it was mechanical. I was hoping someone around here could suggest one. Needs to be one piece. It does not have to be wireless, or have backlit keys. Just ergonomic, and mechanical. Been looking around and, they seem to be in somewhat short supply for some strange reason. All the ergonomics seem to be membrane.


https://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PERIB...1516939735&sr=1-5&keywords=ergonomic+keyboard


----------



## Insan1tyOne

PhotonFanatic said:


> I'm looking for an ergonomic mechanical keyboard. Specifically, one that has the keys at an angle like the one in the link below. I would buy that keyboard right now if it was mechanical. I was hoping someone around here could suggest one. Needs to be one piece. It does not have to be wireless, or have backlit keys. Just ergonomic, and mechanical. Been looking around and, they seem to be in somewhat short supply for some strange reason. All the ergonomics seem to be membrane.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PERIB...1516939735&sr=1-5&keywords=ergonomic+keyboard


The best "single-piece" ergonomic keyboard that you can get is the Kinesis Advantage2 (https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/) hands down. The only better ergnomic keyboards are going to be custom and/or split. Like the Dactyl, Ergodox, etc.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Wow those are expensive. So are the other brands you mentioned. So there's no mass production ergonomic mechanical keyboards that are priced reasonably? We are pretty limited in our selection of mechanical keyboards. Unless you want a backlit wrist hurter.


----------



## Iceman2733

PhotonFanatic said:


> Wow those are expensive. So are the other brands you mentioned. So there's no mass production ergonomic mechanical keyboards that are priced reasonably? We are pretty limited in our selection of mechanical keyboards. Unless you want a backlit wrist hurter.


Welcome to the mechanical world, nothing is cheap especially the custom ergo keyboards. Once you start adding in keycaps it gets up there.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

PhotonFanatic said:


> Wow those are expensive. So are the other brands you mentioned. So there's no mass production ergonomic mechanical keyboards that are priced reasonably? We are pretty limited in our selection of mechanical keyboards. Unless you want a backlit wrist hurter.


There are some other keyboards that are supposedly ergonomic despite their looks, like the planck and preonic. you can build either of those for around $200, more if you want different keycaps.

As Iceman says though, welcome to the mech keyboard world, nothing is cheap here.

Oh yes, and there is also the Atreus if you like the concept of the planck, but want it more ergonomically split, and in one board.


----------



## Jack Mac

Main boards in my current collection. From top to bottom (IBM 6580 DisplayWriter, Model F XT, Model F107). The F107 is my current project to replace my XT as my everyday board. I want to get the case powder coated in something similar to the IBM industrial gray or a color similar to the original off-white, as well as add a solenoid for extra clicky noises.


----------



## Elrick

Have ordered and received the MK Typist Keyboard from Mechanical Keyboards in the US.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3164

Currently using it here on this forum and have to say, it's truly better than most other Alps based keyboards. Of course it eclipses all the standard Cherry switches because none of them feel this fantastic as the all White Box Switches from Kailh.

Once you start typing it's hard to stop, every switch feels like it wants to caress and smack your finger tips about at the same time. Truly a unique switch design worthy of using and it makes all other Cherry based switches, feel like cheap garbage.

I won't be going back to using any standard Cherry Keyboard again simply due to finding my "PERFECT KEYBOARD" for 2018. I'm not saying it's the very best keyboard of all time because this baby needs to be used hard for at least 12 months before chiming in here and making such proclamations.


----------



## Kimir

https://www.cherrymx.de/en/low-profile-rgb.html
thought?


----------



## VSG

Kimir said:


> https://www.cherrymx.de/en/low-profile-rgb.html
> thought?


Hey man, hope all has been well. I shared some thoughts on Reddit if you were curious: https://www.reddit.com/r/Mechanical...herry_mx_low_profile_rgb_red_switch_overview/


----------



## Iceman2733

geggeg said:


> Hey man, hope all has been well. I shared some thoughts on Reddit if you were curious: https://www.reddit.com/r/Mechanical...herry_mx_low_profile_rgb_red_switch_overview/


Thanks for sharing that!!! I have been wondering when a keyboard enthusiast would put some info in, how do they compare feel wise using the two? In a blind test you think you could tell the difference between them. The design is interesting to say the least, I am glad to keep seeing change and innovation in the keyboard industry.


----------



## Kimir

geggeg said:


> Hey man, hope all has been well. I shared some thoughts on Reddit if you were curious: https://www.reddit.com/r/Mechanical...herry_mx_low_profile_rgb_red_switch_overview/


Hey, yeah all is well. Thanks for the link, looking at it again, that low profile red is closer to the MX Silver (speed) with actuation being 1.2mm, I like that!
I've seen Ducky teasing the Blade air and I really like what I'm seeing there.


----------



## VSG

Iceman2733 said:


> Thanks for sharing that!!! I have been wondering when a keyboard enthusiast would put some info in, how do they compare feel wise using the two? In a blind test you think you could tell the difference between them. The design is interesting to say the least, I am glad to keep seeing change and innovation in the keyboard industry.


I really can't say until I have had time with a full keyboard of either switch type. But since you asked- I preferred the Cherry MX Low Profile Red from a bare switch perspective.



Kimir said:


> Hey, yeah all is well. Thanks for the link, looking at it again, that low profile red is closer to the MX Silver (speed) with actuation being 1.2mm, I like that!
> I've seen Ducky teasing the Blade air and I really like what I'm seeing there.


Yeah, I saw that Blade Air at CES too. It might be a prototype, but it was flexing under typing


----------



## Rob27shred

Got my JTK Toxic set in yesterday! I am very happy with the quality of them, all the legends are pretty crisp & consistent, I really like the extra texture they have compared to GMK sets, & overall the quality to price ratio is just phenomenal (I mean look at the packaging they use!). The only issue I have with this set is the Enter key has a molding line on the face of it, looks like they didn't have the mold hot enough when that key was cast. Although that is the only key like that in my set & I closely inspected the whole set after I noticed it. I think I just got unlucky & got one of the very few keys that slipped past their QC as I haven't heard of anybody else getting bad keys with their sets on this run. I'm just gonna send Oco an email about it & hopefully get it replaced.


----------



## kmac20

I'm probably gonna order a Ducky One 2 keyboard, either the skyline or the white LED (the black keyboard and white lights match my Zen/Ying Yang build perfectly).

Are they known to be good? I'm going with blue switches as thats what I've grown accustomed to with this Blackwidow Ultimate. Ducky is a brand I have little knowledge of, so I figured I'd go with them. Just wanted to ask if anyone has had any experience with them, good or bad, before I put the order in today/tomorrow.

Cant' wait to get a new mech. This Blackwidow Ultimate is BEAT. UP. I've dropped it a lot, it's got a couple missing keys, been spilled on when a cat knocked a drink or two over on it. The USB port on the side is busted. And my REGULAR blackwidow same treatment: been spilled on, nonfunctioning USB port, etc. I dont really care that the Ducky One 2s dont have USB ports, itw as a nice feature but for about 100$ for the keyboard vs 2-300 for these razer hack jobs, I'll deal with it.

Probably gonna buy a cheapo membrane wireless so ic an just leave the ducky on the desk and use the wireless for regular non gaming stuff. I use my PC for all my media consumption (youtube, netflix, hbonow, reading news, writing, etc) as I dont have a cable box or anything like that. So I th ink a cheapo wireless membrane alongside the mechanicaly for gaming/serious typing will serve me well.


IF THERE IS A VASTLY SUPERIOR BLUE SWITCH KEYBOARD THAT ANYONE KNOWS OF FOR ROUGHTLY THE SAME PRICE PLEASE FEEL FREE TO INFORM ME. While I'm a typist (120WPM, I can write a 7 page essay in less than 2 hours, for real, etc etc) the msot experience I've had with mechanical keyboards are the 2-3 I've owned, and they've all been Razer somewhat hack jobs.

I wont miss the macro keys, I think I"ve used them once or twice, ever. And I wont miss the gaming mode or anything. Thin I'll miss the most is the brightness adjujstment, but thats such a minor non factor that I don't 'care.


*SO! Should I go with the Ducky One 2, or is there a much better mech keyboard with blue switches? I dont know very much about the various brands, and ALL I KNOW ABOUT SWITCHES are MX switches. So if theres something vastly superior to Blues or something that anyone knows about let me know.*


Once again, I appreciate all of the input everyones given me so far, and thank you all once again for the mechanicalkeyboards.com reference. 

*But yeah, TL,DR: is a Ducky One 2 a good line of keyboards, or is there something vastly superior? And are there any switches vastly superior to MX Blues that provide roughly the same service: tactile, noisy, and, for me at least, good actuation force?*


----------



## Elrick

kmac20 said:


> *But yeah, TL,DR: is a Ducky One 2 a good line of keyboards, or is there something vastly superior? And are there any switches vastly superior to MX Blues that provide roughly the same service: tactile, noisy, and, for me at least, good actuation force?*


Get this keyboard if you claim to be a "Typist";

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3164

I also have this keyboard, never regretted buying it.


----------



## kmac20

Those are the speeds I can hit with this keyboard after a bit of warmup. Easily over 100WPM. As I stated earlier in another post, I did a typing contest with Tox (member here, known on steam as Messiah) in Dutch. He's from Belgium, I'm in the USA, don't know any Dutch at all. I got a higher WPM than he did on the website (one of those where it checks your speed by showing you text and asking you to copy it). So I typed faster in Dutch than he did, despite not knowing any Dutch at all.

So i'd definitely say I was a typist. But remember, I also do an equal or greater amount of gaming than I do typing as of late. I'm no longer in school, but I'll write some essays for some people (judge me if you want, but people pay me to write college essays for them, so I do it because it takes me almost no time at all, maybe a few hours? vs the days it would take them and I get paid handsomely for it). 

So is that type of switch equally good for gaming as it is for typing? That's why I wanted to stick with the MX Blues: they have been just as good for gaming as they are typing.

I'm also going to try to teach myself some python once I get a drive with Debian or Linux Mint or something installed.

*Yet once again: would that keyboard be as good for gaming as it is for typing?* This is very important to me that the keyboard/switches be equally as good for gaming. If it would improve my WPM by a _SIGNIFICANT _margin, I'd get it. But considering I can already hit 120WPM easily with these MX Blues (max I hit once was about 140WPM), then I'd see no real benefit and only a detriment to gaming if it would only boost my WPM by a single digit number. I mean at a certain point: whats the difference between 120WPM and 130WPM? Not much in my experience. 120WPM is already insanely high at least in my humble opinion, and if it would make gaming MUCH HARDER, then I would have no real reason to switch from MX Blues.

But yeah, I'd consider myself a typist as someone who types roughly 1.5-2x faster than the average person speaks. 120WPM is pretty high up there if you ask me, and as I've stated I EASILY get over 100WPM when i'm just casually typing. A lot of people I play with on Steam actually complain that I write too much because it takes me the same amount of time to write a small essay as it does for them to type a few sentences 

Edit: also this is a bit of a weird question, but what are all those "dial" type things I see on the back of all these mechanical keyboards? Obviously my Razer boards don't have anything like that. I'm assuming they adjust something? I'm just curious as I"ve seen them on the back of every single keyboard I've looked at on mechanicalkeyboards.com


----------



## Jack Mac

Honestly I can type ant roughly the same speed on a crappy rubberdome as I can on any of my mechs. The benefit for me is that the mechs feels a LOT better. In my experience, a mechanical keyboard is a luxury that is really nice to have, but isn't necessary for fast typing and buying a keyboard to improve WPM won't really work. My fastest ever speed was on my beamspring board at 138 WPM, but I average 120WPM on most keyboards.


----------



## Rob27shred

Elrick said:


> Get this keyboard if you claim to be a "Typist";
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3164
> 
> I also have this keyboard, never regretted buying it.


This is a very good suggestion if you don't mind going full sized over a TKL. Also the Kaihl BOX white switches it comes with are a superior clicky switch to any blues out there. To answer your question about the Ducky board though, yes it is a very good high quality MKB as well. TBH both the MK Typist & Ducky One 2 are both superior MKBs to any of the Razer MKBs with much better pricing.


----------



## kmac20

Jack Mac said:


> Honestly I can type ant roughly the same speed on a crappy rubberdome as I can on any of my mechs. The benefit for me is that the mechs feels a LOT better. In my experience, a mechanical keyboard is a luxury that is really nice to have, but isn't necessary for fast typing and buying a keyboard to improve WPM won't really work. My fastest ever speed was on my beamspring board at 138 WPM, but I average 120WPM on most keyboards.


I'd say this is somewhat accurate, although at least in my experience, I type so fast that the membrane keyboards sometimes either do not register some keypresses or register them in the wrong order (ie typing "the" the h and t could be reversed). Nothing that cant get sorted out in editing which I do when I finish writing something anyway as someone should, but yeah.

I wasn't looking at a TKL board anyway, I prefer full size for certain games that take advantage of the num pad. 

I think I'm going to go with the Ducky for now as I"ve become accustomed to the MX Blues and type well on them and find them very very good for gaming as well. Thanks for the advice though about that board I might grab one down the road. Definitely bookmarking that one.

Stinks though, I can only get the black one with white LEDs currently or wait for the skyline color scheme to be back in stock. I had originally been leaning towards the black with white LEDs as it matched my build perfectly, but I saw the skyline and really liked the color scheme.


Thanks to everyone once again. Appreciated all of your input as always.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just got this bad girl, already loving it lol the lighting is hilarious, and the Cherry MX Brown switches are actually quite a nice change from Red switches imo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B072NHMYXX/

Pics cuz it did happen:










Does Amazon think they used a big enough box?










Having most of my hardware on one unified piece of software is nice too. Matching mouse & keyboard, only thing I'm still debating on is whether or not I get the matching monitor  Obviously I'm never gonna buy an Alienware desktop, too much money when I can build the same thing myself for less.


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice board! We needs some pics with all those lights on. =D


----------



## Kelsier

Just bought my first ever mechanical keyboard.

Really enjoying it so far, cherry mx speed silver RGB G.Skill. I am assuming all of you already know what it looks like since it is mainstream, so I won't post any pics.


----------



## jclocks

Super hype, got my first new mechanical today. Was surpsingly cheap too, got a Magicforce Smart with Outemu blues for $40 off of Amazon.

Image

Feels and works great. Supposedly comparable to Cherry MX Blues but I haven't tried so I wouldn't know. I had a Compaq MX 11800 but it was malfunctioning, and then was on a rubber dome and that broke spectacularly, both secondhand, so nice to get something new. Surprisingly solid, too, features a metal plate on top, just really good quality for $40.


----------



## kgtuning

My newest project coming along... Phantom TKL PCB, universal plate cut down to TKL, Cherry blues with cherry stabs and Vortex dark gray thick PBT keycaps, Not sure what case yet.


----------



## rv8000

I'm currently looking for a TKL backlit keyboard with blue switches, and the Masterkeys Pro S is on the top of my list but out of stock everywhere (CM seems to have some terrible supply issues). What other options are out there from good brands? I do not want or support Corsair products, blue swithces, preferred white/red back-lights and my budget is around 70-100$.

I was hoping this G413 would be my last keyboard, but the romer-g switches are terrible


----------



## kgtuning

rv8000 said:


> I'm currently looking for a TKL backlit keyboard with blue switches, and the Masterkeys Pro S is on the top of my list but out of stock everywhere (CM seems to have some terrible supply issues). What other options are out there from good brands? I do not want or support Corsair products, blue swithces, preferred white/red back-lights and my budget is around 70-100$.
> 
> I was hoping this G413 would be my last keyboard, but the romer-g switches are terrible


newegg has the Pro S in stock


----------



## rv8000

kgtuning said:


> newegg has the Pro S in stock


Only in RGB unfortunately. I don't find $50 worth the RGB lighting, and I'd rather get blues instead of browns ($119 on sale atm).


----------



## kgtuning

rv8000 said:


> Only in RGB unfortunately. I don't find $50 worth the RGB lighting, and I'd rather get blues instead of browns ($119 on sale atm).


Ohh sorry, didn't see that. I wish my cm storm had blues instead of browns but oh well, thats why I built one.


----------



## RockeyDA

so am i the only one that things in general the cherry switch kinda sucks except maby mx clear? and mx clear to me feels like trash compared to my orange alps.


----------



## Jack Mac

RockeyDA said:


> so am i the only one that things in general the cherry switch kinda sucks except maby mx clear? and mx clear to me feels like trash compared to my orange alps.


You're not the only one. No Cherry switches compare to my IBM boards. I am curious to try out box navy switches though, they seem somewhat interesting and have MX compatible stems. Shame MX boards get all the custom keycaps. I want SA modern selectric, dolch, or space cadet on my buckling spring boards. I love the spherical caps on my beamspring and want them on all my boards.


----------



## jclocks

RockeyDA said:


> so am i the only one that things in general the cherry switch kinda sucks except maby mx clear? and mx clear to me feels like trash compared to my orange alps.


My only experience with Cherry was Browns. Not sure if due to being an older secondhand keyboard or what but just did not feel very smooth.


----------



## confed

jclocks said:


> My only experience with Cherry was Browns. Not sure if due to being an older secondhand keyboard or what but just did not feel very smooth.


Nope, most all are "scratchy."


----------



## Kimir

Hence why I don't like brown, feels like someone put sand into red switch lol


----------



## john1016

I love blue, but want to try red mx and these newer switches that have come around. Might grab a G910 or the das keyboard with media controls though.


----------



## Rob27shred

Picked up a ton of stuff recently & it's all started to arrive finally.  @drazah will be happy to know I finally dove into the world of Topre & got me a Leopold FC660C, a batch of BKE Redux extreme domes, & silencing rings for it! Just waiting on the GPL204 Grade 0 equivalent I ordered from Techkeys to lube it before I do the dome swap. I was tempted to use my personal thick Krytox mix to do it but everyone says it's best to use a lube with a single component for lubing Topre so I figured I'd better wait. EK Mechlube 2 seems to be the most recommend lube for Topre but eliteKBs won't have it back in stock till sometime next month so I punted & went with the grade 0 equivalent.

I also picked up an ACR60 kit from Mechkeys.ca (on it's way still) but not 100% sure what the plan is for that yet. I got a batch of NovelKeys x Kaihl Navy thick clicks (got them today & they are amazing, crazy tactility for MX & a heavenly but LOUD click) I was planning on using in it then I caved & ordered a batch of rd.9 78g Zilents from Zeal (on their way still). I'm leaning towards the Navys & just stem swapping the Zilents into my RSII+ ver.C. For the stabilizers I went with my usual genuine Cherry/GMK screw in ones, although I did pick up 2 tubes of EK Mechlube 1 I want to give a try for stabilizers instead of my usual SuperLube. Oh yeah I also sprung for a set of those Varmilo Revolution PBT dye-sub keycaps, I couldn't resist the look. White keys with black legends & red Russian sub-legends just called to me, LOL.

Then I also had a few good finds on r/mechmarket. Managed to pick up 85 - rd.4, 78g Zealios for $50, some nice cyan/light blue Katzenkinder Topre blanks, blue & red Topre PBT space bars, & 87 housings from Halo trues. Not sure if they'll be worth anything though, seems they are just regular Kaihl housings & all the changes made for Halo switches was in the stem & springs. Although, I paid a very low price for them so I figured it was worth the buy to experiment a bit, worst case scenario I have a bunch of Kaihl housings in my stock.

I tried to upload pics for you guys but for some reason it's not letting me add them from my PC or from Imgur links.  Not sure what the deal is there, I kinda miss the old OCN site TBH...


----------



## pez

I'm reallllllly tempted by the Tokyo board. I'm not seeing any immediate negatives to it unless some of the more experienced here have anything to forewarn about.


----------



## rv8000

john1016 said:


> I love blue, but want to try red mx and these newer switches that have come around. Might grab a G910 or the das keyboard with media controls though.


Having tried mx Blues, Browns, and Reds, Romer-G are similar to browns in feel but they seem to have some issues (at least my G413 did). 

The biggest issue I had was the spacebar stabilizers are of poor quality/using different switch types, and depressing the spacebar at any slight angle made the spacebar catch/hook. The second issue was that after a month or so there was noticeable wear in the switches that lead to a very uneven feel throughout all the keys.

One night while playing warframe my X key randomly flew off, and ever since the X key sits at a lower height in comparison to the rest of the keys (i don't stomp on my keyboard  ). Logitechs alternate keycaps also have a subjectively terrible feel to them. I would avoid them for now. Some great ideas but not the best quality.


----------



## RockeyDA

i want to build my own keyboard to replace my model M, i want to use those navy box switches and some modern reproduction of some older caps, but finding the mounting plate and controller bord is were im stuck, i want it scooped like the model M and preferable a 103 key layout (i like windows key but i also like the big space bar of a 101) 
any ideah on what i should be looking for to pull this off for minimum price?


----------



## sdmf74

Theres a killer deal on a Wooting One on Ebay right now and I think they are offering 20%off till 8pm using code: PSPRING20


----------



## kmac20

Finally got my Ducky One 2 MX Blues to replace my BW Ultimate BF4 keyboard. That keyboard also had actual MX Blues as well, compared to all the other Black Widow Ultimates which use the weird proprietary Razer switches.

Feels great. Very similar since they're still blue switches, but it has that new keyboard, new switch feel?

Also this keyboard is MUCH SMALLER than what I'm used to. And I don't mean the keys, the key sizing is fine and I'd be typing just as fast as I normally could if I didn't slice open my finger the other day, but I mean the entirety of the keyboard itself. Like, the keyboard just ends at the edge of the keys, whereas if you've seen a black widow ultimate, the border is HUGEEEEEEE. Made it a bit nicer in the lap to be honest. But its just ginormous compared to this Ducky.

Love it though. Had to go with the single color white with black caps because, my build is black and white. At least now I can buy new caps for a keyboard if I want though!

Thanks again for everyones recommendations.


----------



## MNMadman

Keyboard transformation -- Corsair K70 RGB RAPIDFIRE

Build has a black/white/yellow theme, so this fits perfectly.


----------



## Blaise170

Hey all! Long time no post (since 2016 in fact). I'm getting back into the community and currently have somewhere between 15-20 boards but haven't had the chance to get everything in order and take pictures and all. In any case, I am currently using a Matias Laptop Pro with Matias Quiet Click at work and a Sharp X68000 with Green Alps at home. Hope all has been well here!


----------



## RockeyDA

so today i decied to check out that sight for the ducky keyboards since every one here uses them. they all look like their flat. am i the only one who thinks flat keyboards feel awkward? gotta have dat ergonomic scoop.


----------



## Gilles3000

RockeyDA said:


> i want to build my own keyboard to replace my model M, i want to use those navy box switches and some modern reproduction of some older caps, but finding the mounting plate and controller bord is were im stuck, i want it scooped like the model M and preferable a 103 key layout (i like windows key but i also like the big space bar of a 101)
> any ideah on what i should be looking for to pull this off for minimum price?


I think the cheapest way to pull this off is to find an old cherry board with the curve you want, and swap in your navy swicthes and optionally other keycaps.

Scratch that, they don't exist, guess you'll have to look for keycaps that are contoured to your liking, probably won't be the same as a curved backplane, but its as close as you'll get.

I personally don't know of any aftermaket curved plates, and i recon they'd be pretty expensive even if they existed.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I Just bought another mech, Ducky one RGB wth Cherry Browns (wanted black but they didn't have it), really like the thinner lip on the front versus the Shine 3, 4, and 5 versions.

I bought new leds for my shine 3 since it has about 6 white leds die after 4 years. I'm not sure I can do the repair myself as my de-soldering skills are below average at best. I tried to do a practice run with an old crappy KB and I toasted the PCB on that one. Lol! Any advice on best way to de-solder leds?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

RockeyDA said:


> so am i the only one that things in general the cherry switch kinda sucks except maby mx clear? and mx clear to me feels like trash compared to my orange alps.


The new cherry switches are not as scratchy as the older version. I have an old black and a new black and the newer switch doesn't feel as scratchy. I also put singer oil on both black switches and that lasted for years on the old black switch.


----------



## RockeyDA

Gilles3000 said:


> I think the cheapest way to pull this off is to find an old cherry board with the curve you want, and swap in your navy swicthes and optionally other keycaps.
> 
> Scratch that, they don't exist, guess you'll have to look for keycaps that are contoured to your liking, probably won't be the same as a curved backplane, but its as close as you'll get.
> 
> I personally don't know of any aftermaket curved plates, and i recon they'd be pretty expensive even if they existed.


if thats the case then i need to try and make my own matrix, i have enough keybord parts that i could curve some PCB over a metal back plate, but i dont know much about the controllers, but i could probboly take a scooped membrane and painstakingly follow all the traces and base my board off that.


----------



## Blaise170

mark_thaddeus said:


> I Just bought another mech, Ducky one RGB wth Cherry Browns (wanted black but they didn't have it), really like the thinner lip on the front versus the Shine 3, 4, and 5 versions.
> 
> I bought new leds for my shine 3 since it has about 6 white leds die after 4 years. I'm not sure I can do the repair myself as my de-soldering skills are below average at best. I tried to do a practice run with an old crappy KB and I toasted the PCB on that one. Lol! Any advice on best way to de-solder leds?


Make sure you are using enough heat, you shouldn't have to have your iron on a lead for more than 2-3 seconds. If you want to get fancy then you could always go with an actual desoldering station (I use an Aoyue 701A++) and that helps tremendously. There are also people around the community that would do it for you if you paid the shipping.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Blaise170 said:


> Make sure you are using enough heat, you shouldn't have to have your iron on a lead for more than 2-3 seconds. If you want to get fancy then you could always go with an actual desoldering station (I use an Aoyue 701A++) and that helps tremendously. There are also people around the community that would do it for you if you paid the shipping.


Thanks for the tip! I would love to buy a de-soldering / soldering station but I won't be using it often so I feel it's a waste of money to invest in one. I'd love to have people in our community do it for me, but the cost would probably be prohibitive since I live out in Asia! Lol!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I built my KBD75 last night with box red switches


----------



## wizardbro

Hotswappable switch keyboards are tempting me right now, like the GK64. From what I understand, these keyboards have a thingy on the pcb that catches the switch pin so you don't have to solder them?

Are there any downsides to this, like the connection getting looser over time? 
Being to swap in any switch or replacing faulty switches without any disassembly or soldering seems very good to me right now. I'm about to pull the trigger on a gk64. 
Also any other recommendations for hotswapable boards up to TKL size?


----------



## kgtuning

_AKIMbO_ said:


> I built my KBD75 last night with box red switches


Nice! looks great


----------



## Curleyyy

Was looking at picking up a new keyboard, currently own a DAS Model S (blank keycaps, blue switches) have had this for years and it's still going strong, altho needs a rather nice clean, I try, but so much dog hair!

Anyway... Thoughts on this? I wouldn't mind Tenkeyless tho, I keep hitting my mouse on the edge of my keyboard.

Would there be much light bleed through the caps? It's always hard to tell with this RGB/LED stuff due to long exposure photos. 

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/40638/ducky-one-white-ds-pbt-rgb-mechanical-keyboard-cherry-blue


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Curleyyy said:


> Was looking at picking up a new keyboard, currently own a DAS Model S (blank keycaps, blue switches) have had this for years and it's still going strong, altho needs a rather nice clean, I try, but so much dog hair!
> 
> Anyway... Thoughts on this? I wouldn't mind Tenkeyless tho, I keep hitting my mouse on the edge of my keyboard.
> 
> Would there be much light bleed through the caps? It's always hard to tell with this RGB/LED stuff due to long exposure photos.
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/40638/ducky-one-white-ds-pbt-rgb-mechanical-keyboard-cherry-blue


I have a ducky one RGB TKL in black and the key caps are PBT and light bleed is not an issue. I've also used white PBT key caps from Ducky and they do give a super feint glow but not overly so. The white plate used (the black version also uses a white plate) is the one that actually helps to make the RGB lights shine more in between the key caps. Ducky KBs are very good quality and I think the positive / negative thing with a white KB is you have to clean it more.


----------



## BritishBob

Damn... I was gonna post a pic of what I did to my keyboard, then realised it really, really, really needs a clean...

Much better after a quick clean. I'm actually very happy with the coloured keycaps considering they were under £10 off ebay. USA layout so not all usable but enough for what I wanted.

https://i.imgur.com/U4z0eni.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IBsPzoJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ScqPI6r.jpg


----------



## CptAsian

I know this was from a few days ago, but I've just thought to post this here.










I'm super excited, even though I don't even have a board to put this set on. Anyone else in on this drop?


----------



## kgtuning

I'm not on the drop but man those look nice.


----------



## old.timer.865

This is my Ducky One 2 in Skyline Gray with Cherry MX Blacks. Only gripe I have is the cable included is only like 4-5 feet long. Ordered a replacement cable that's longer for my run.


----------



## confed

wizardbro said:


> Hotswappable switch keyboards are tempting me right now, like the GK64..........Also any other recommendations for hotswapable boards up to TKL size?


Massdrop CTRL Mechanical Keyboard dropped recently. Still open with 7 days left and 870 sold so far. Not exactly cheap but definitely could be worth it. I'd be in on the drop if it wasn't 5 months away. My guess is that they will miss the ETA and it will be delayed at least a month.


----------



## kgtuning

My GH60 poker finally done..


----------



## Deeptek

My most recent board

FC980M / MX Clears / JTK Toxic


----------



## drazah

Been a while since i've been around, some really nice keyboards being posted recently.

Just recently picked up an Anne Pro with 78g Zealios and DSA Otaku. Also picked up another HHKB Pro 2 that was in bad shape cosmetically and was missing a few things, fixed it up and is now fully functional.

Also did some more light upgrades to my other HHKB, full 55g swap, silence-x rings and currently looking for Novatouch sliders.

Ill probably be selling my anne pro as I'm just not a fan of MX style switches. 78g zealios are without a doubt my favorite of the bunch, but Topre is just too damn perfect for me to give up.

I'll try to post pictures of my collection if I get a chance.


----------



## kgtuning

drazah said:


> Been a while since i've been around, some really nice keyboards being posted recently.
> 
> Just recently picked up an Anne Pro with 78g Zealios and DSA Otaku. Also picked up another HHKB Pro 2 that was in bad shape cosmetically and was missing a few things, fixed it up and is now fully functional.
> 
> Also did some more light upgrades to my other HHKB, full 55g swap, silence-x rings and currently looking for Novatouch sliders.
> 
> Ill probably be selling my anne pro as I'm just not a fan of MX style switches. 78g zealios are without a doubt my favorite of the bunch, but Topre is just too damn perfect for me to give up.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of my collection if I get a chance.


78g Zealios huh? I want to try heavy switches sometime. I still have a HHKB plate that "needs" to be used. I look forward to seeing pictures of your boards.


----------



## Nhb93

Hey there, I've got a Poker 2 that I just tried replacing a switch on because it was intermittent on its activation. Good news is that the key now work as intended. The bad news is that about 7 other keys do not anymore. The case, plate, key caps, and most of the switches are good, but I'm not skilled enough with a soldering iron to get all of the switches out. I don't know if it's worth it to buy a new PCB and switches and just use everything else, or just sell it as it. Opinions?


----------



## kgtuning

I guess it depends.. a PCB can range from 30$ish and up. Switches could be another 25$ and up ( there are lots of options so cost could be anything really). Would you be able to solder all the switches and know they will work? Or maybe you can fix the poker PCB that you have. Can you see where you damaged the pcb? If it were me, I'd try to repair it first. If that didn't work then I'd buy a new PCB. Doesn't the Poker 2 have a plate? You'd need to desolder all the switches to use that plate.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys where the hell is the sub button for the page?? I don't like this new design.


----------



## CptAsian

mikailmohammed said:


> Guys where the hell is the sub button for the page?? I don't like this new design.


In the "Thread Tools" drop-down at the top of the page.


----------



## V3n0m15

My Orbweaver and Blackwidow TE v2 both the silent editions. Rocking my Merica Chroma settings









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CptAsian

Just ordered a Vortex VIBE on Massdrop. Pretty excited for it, even if I do have to wait until July. Linked below, drop is active for just 7 or 8 more hours.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-vibe-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Vlada011

Cherry MX Board Silent 


This is nice keyboard for people who like these type of old school simple, durable, mechanical keyboards with PBT keycaps and nice natural fonts.
No doubt she will retired many of your keyboards payed 150-160$ or even more in some cases.
I like her very much, she remind me on Deck Legend. But Deck Legend is in advantage because Cherry MX Clear keycaps, and MX Board Silent only linear Black and Red.
That's big flaw. They should offer Brown at least. 

I think this keyboard could sever long time, older gamers as perfect gaming mechanical keyboard without LED backlight with switches very nice for gaming and silent for typing.
Even if she don't look as gaming keyboard I see here as gaming keyboard. For typing I like MX Brown.

https://www.cherry.de/PDF/EN_CHERRY_MX_BOARD_SILENT.pdf

https://www.cherry.de/cid/Mechanical_keyboards_CHERRY_MX_BOARD_SILENT.htm?


----------



## Mainsil

*WASD Mechanical Keyboard*

Just got a WASD keyboard with custom key caps, and I'm quite happy with it so far. It's not bulky, but pretty heavy. I thought about going with a backlit keyboard (like Ducky), but opted against it as the LEDs in my last two keyboards started to dim after a few years. I just want to be able to see my seldom used keys in dark or light.

WASD allows you to customize your key set on their website, or to even design a completely custom set of keys, if you are willing to download (free) and learn to use Inkscape to do so. I went with a subdued traditional look with high contrast large fonts, but you could put a picture of your cat on the keyboard instead of having letters.

Pros: 
After decades of typing on membrane keyboards, I had forgotten about the satisfying snap of mechanical keys. 
Seems to be a well built heavy keyboard (ask me again in 5 years). 
Full range of Cherry switches available.
You can design your own key caps (but you don't have to buy their keyboard for that!)
Relatively quick turn-around. Took about two days for them to ship after I sent in my design.

Cons:
Expensive
Expensive - Unless you compare to the cost of building your own full sized keyboard.
You are free to design a really ugly keyboard.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Ordered a GK64 PCB, along with some gateron green and novelkeys navys. 

I’m very excited I see how the Navy’s are... I’ll throw up some photos when all the bits arrive!


----------



## vf-

@V3n0m15 I do wonder what the Razer Orbweaver would be like with fast paced FPS games...


----------



## boredgunner

Hey all, does anyone know which mechanical keyboards have switches that have a mechanical ringing or beeping sound for each switch? I think it was some old IBM models only? Want to get one to annoy the crap out of everyone at work.


----------



## confed

I believe you are thinking of the old IBM Model M keyboards. Tough and/or expensive to come by simply to annoy people at work. 

Your best bet nowadays is to grab a Unicomp buckling spring. Patents/technologies were bought from IBM/Lexmark to be used here: https://www.pckeyboard.com/ Available on Amazon as well and their site links to their Amazon storefront.


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks, it's too bad Unicomp doesn't seem to have any models with ringing switches. I'll probably let the idea go.


----------



## Gilles3000

You could just use software rather than hardware to make a beeping sound each keypress. Essentially the same effect but probably more latency.

Would probably suck for typing but would sure annoy your coworkers.


----------



## boredgunner

Gilles3000 said:


> You could just use software rather than hardware to make a beeping sound each keypress. Essentially the same effect but probably more latency.
> 
> Would probably suck for typing but would sure annoy your coworkers.


Meh, don't want sound coming from speakers but from the keyboard itself.


----------



## kgtuning

boredgunner said:


> Hey all, does anyone know which mechanical keyboards have switches that have a mechanical ringing or beeping sound for each switch? I think it was some old IBM models only? Want to get one to annoy the crap out of everyone at work.


How about a Planck? It can play sounds while typing. I know that'd annoy the hell out of me. Match that with some Kailh thick clicks from Novelkeys... definitely that'd be a loud keyboard. Just my thoughts. 

edit: the sound does come directly from the keyboard as it has an onboard speaker.


----------



## boredgunner

kgtuning said:


> How about a Planck? It can play sounds while typing. I know that'd annoy the hell out of me. Match that with some Kailh thick clicks from Novelkeys... definitely that'd be a loud keyboard. Just my thoughts.
> 
> edit: the sound does come directly from the keyboard as it has an onboard speaker.


Probably the best one can do nowadays, though the idea of speakers getting in the mix turns me off.

Unrelated, but I see Wooting announced the Wooting Two. Not sure if it was posted here. It is a full size version of the Wooting One, with the addition of a Flaretech Black switch model as well. I hope they make a Flaretech Black Wooting One since I prefer that switch to red for gaming.

https://www.wooting.nl/wootingtwo


----------



## kgtuning

boredgunner said:


> Probably the best one can do nowadays, though the idea of speakers getting in the mix turns me off.
> 
> Unrelated, but I see Wooting announced the Wooting Two. Not sure if it was posted here. It is a full size version of the Wooting One, with the addition of a Flaretech Black switch model as well. I hope they make a Flaretech Black Wooting One since I prefer that switch to red for gaming.
> 
> https://www.wooting.nl/wootingtwo


Yeah not my cup of tea but interesting none the less. Maybe just a keyboard with kailh thick click switches. In any video Ive seen those switches are quite loud.


----------



## Elrick

boredgunner said:


> It is a full size version of the Wooting One, with the addition of a Flaretech Black switch model as well. I hope they make a Flaretech Black Wooting One since I prefer that switch to red for gaming.
> 
> https://www.wooting.nl/wootingtwo


This shall be my next purchase when it finally comes onto the market.


----------



## Elrick

*Windows 10 v1803 looks to HATE PS/2....*

Just noticed since updating one of my PC's with their latest Trojan version 1803, that suddenly my ancient ATA-PS/2 adapted Model-M Keyboard has disappeared off my desktop.

Every time I need to do a "second" restart for it to appear again.

Funny thing is when I hook up any USB based keyboard, it appears immediately on the desktop - has Redmond finally shafted us OLD keyboard users  .

This would be atrocious and finally convince me to dump the current Redmond travesty and re use my old Windows Seven version.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys, 

Im looking at changing my Corsair K65 for a new TKL "Gaming" keyboard, with backlighting, my only issue is finding one without a MX-Red syle switch...  i absolutely hate the red switch for typing, and i would prefer something like MX-Brown. 

ive looking at the Steelseries Apex M750 TKL, Logitech G-Pro, and newer K65, but all use a Red style switch... 

Any recommendations?


----------



## pez

If you can try out the Romer-G of the G-pro, I would do so. It's definitely not a 'red-style' switch. It's the closest thing to a 'topre' switch I've used in a 'consumer' or 'gaming' board. I'm actually considering one, but that Caps Lock key is kinda the big turn off (I use caps lock in games as my crouch, don't worry ).


----------



## senna89

*Anyone have the new Logitech G613 ???*
If yes, can you give me a feedback about please ?
Specially about builth quality


----------



## The Pook

where can I get some nice keycaps for my Coolermaster MasterKeys Pro S? 

I have no idea what kind/style I want, just browsing at the moment really. I've heard bad things about WASD Keyboard key caps but dunno if they're true.

Even eBay has some cheapies from China, if that's a viable route to go


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Qu1ckset said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im looking at changing my Corsair K65 for a new TKL "Gaming" keyboard, with backlighting, my only issue is finding one without a MX-Red syle switch... i absolutely hate the red switch for typing, and i would prefer something like MX-Brown.
> 
> ive looking at the Steelseries Apex M750 TKL, Logitech G-Pro, and newer K65, but all use a Red style switch...
> 
> Any recommendations?


Ducky One TKL comes in Black, Brown, Blue, and Red switches. They have versions with no LED, with LED, and with RGB. I recently bought a TKL brown switch Ducky One RGB and it's definitely better than the reds (Ducky Shine 3 with white leds) I used to have. My favorite is still the black switch though but that's rare where I come from so I settled for the brown switch.


----------



## Qu1ckset

mark_thaddeus said:


> Ducky One TKL comes in Black, Brown, Blue, and Red switches. They have versions with no LED, with LED, and with RGB. I recently bought a TKL brown switch Ducky One RGB and it's definitely better than the reds (Ducky Shine 3 with white leds) I used to have. My favorite is still the black switch though but that's rare where I come from so I settled for the brown switch.


Ducky was nice, but didn't last me as long as i wanted, same with the poker, and my buddies ducky, same thing, LEDs started dying out on a couple keys, and 3 keys stocked working, and im not hard on my keyboards, and don't game with them, so not really trying to put that kind of money into another one lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

What’s your guys thoughts on the ASUS ROG Claymore Core Aura RGB Mech Keyboard ? 

It’s a little pricey but I did the looks and it has browns... is it any good ?


----------



## Gilles3000

Qu1ckset said:


> What’s your guys thoughts on the ASUS ROG Claymore Core Aura RGB Mech Keyboard ?
> 
> It’s a little pricey but I did the looks and it has browns... is it any good ?


Its a gaming keyboard with rgb, just like all the others out there. If you like the design and and want rgb, its should be good for you.


----------



## mAs81

Qu1ckset said:


> What’s your guys thoughts on the ASUS ROG Claymore Core Aura RGB Mech Keyboard ?It’s a little pricey but I did the looks and it has browns... is it any good ?


It_ is_ a little pricey for a gamer-y keyboard , but all the reviews I've seen are good ..
The detachable numpad kinda throws me off,but that's my personal preference :thumb:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Gilles3000 said:


> Its a gaming keyboard with rgb, just like all the others out there. If you like the design and and want rgb, its should be good for you.


Buts its not, it has the option of cherry MX-Browns, but the price tag is steep lol



mAs81 said:


> It_ is_ a little pricey for a gamer-y keyboard , but all the reviews I've seen are good ..
> The detachable numpad kinda throws me off,but that's my personal preference :thumb:


Im buying the one without the bundled keypad/numpad, but still very steep in price!


----------



## mAs81

Qu1ckset said:


> Im buying the one without the bundled keypad/numpad, but still very steep in price!


Tell you what , since you want a TKL , I have only good things to say about Coolermaster on that regard..


I have the Quickfire TKL Stealth with MX browns and I truly am very pleased with it..A friend of mine also got the Masterkeys Pro M with white leds and he's also very pleased with it..


I don't know how much the Rog one costs without the bundled numpad , but I'd recommend you to check out the Coolermaster Pro S RGB - it's an extremely good board with MX Browns too :thumb:


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Qu1ckset said:


> Ducky was nice, but didn't last me as long as i wanted, same with the poker, and my buddies ducky, same thing, LEDs started dying out on a couple keys, and 3 keys stocked working, and im not hard on my keyboards, and don't game with them, so not really trying to put that kind of money into another one lol


Interesting, my ducky shine 3 LEDS only died (only 3 died and still running right now) after 5 years of usage (gaming, etc). All LED enabled KB die out eventually, though the new RGB switches from Cherry have higher tolerances for ESD, etc. so they should last longer than 5 years.

On the flip side my brother is a fan of corsair and razer KBs and those have had LEDS die out within 2 years. Luck of the draw IMHO!


----------



## DerComissar

mark_thaddeus said:


> Interesting, my ducky shine 3 LEDS only died (only 3 died and still running right now) after 5 years of usage (gaming, etc). All LED enabled KB die out eventually, though the new RGB switches from Cherry have higher tolerances for ESD, etc. so they should last longer than 5 years.
> 
> On the flip side my brother is a fan of corsair and razer KBs and those have had LEDS die out within 2 years. Luck of the draw IMHO!


I guess it must be luck of the draw, two Ducky kb's for me so far, no burned-out leds.


I think I've had my Shine 2 for around five years now, I spilled a cup of coffee on it when I first got it, but after a thorough drying it was fine, and hasn't missed a beat.
I ordered a UK version of the Ducky One TKL a couple years ago, just for the big-ass enter key, lol, so far no issues with that one either.


Now I'm considering a board similar to the CM Masterkeys Pro M, which has a num pad, but duplicates the arrow keys, etc. which still makes for a shorter board.


----------



## mAs81

The Pook said:


> where can I get some nice keycaps for my Coolermaster MasterKeys Pro S?
> 
> I have no idea what kind/style I want, just browsing at the moment really. I've heard bad things about WASD Keyboard key caps but dunno if they're true.
> 
> Even eBay has some cheapies from China, if that's a viable route to go


I've bought before keycaps from WASD but not as a set , just individual ones - never had a problem with them..

I have also gone the cheap Chinese route,and got a rainbow set for my ANNE Pro from AliExpress , and it came out great !

I'd also check out Massdrop - they have a lot of sexy sets from time to time at reasonable prices..

Other than these , there are a lot of places to look for keycaps as;

geekkeys
pimpmykeyboard
kono store
candykeys.com/
mechanicalkeyboards.com

:thumb:


----------



## mAs81

The Pook said:


> where can I get some nice keycaps for my Coolermaster MasterKeys Pro S?
> 
> I have no idea what kind/style I want, just browsing at the moment really. I've heard bad things about WASD Keyboard key caps but dunno if they're true.
> 
> Even eBay has some cheapies from China, if that's a viable route to go


I've bought before keycaps from WASD but not as a set , just individual ones - never had a problem with them..

I have also gone the cheap Chinese route,and got a rainbow set for my ANNE Pro from AliExpress , and it came out great !

I'd also check out Massdrop - they have a lot of sexy sets from time to time at reasonable prices..

Other than these , there are a lot of places to look for keycaps as;

geekkeys
pimpmykeyboard
kono store
candykeys.com
mechanicalkeyboards.com

:thumb:


----------



## The Pook

mAs81 said:


> I've bought before keycaps from WASD but not as a set , just individual ones - never had a problem with them..
> 
> I have also gone the cheap Chinese route,and got a rainbow set for my ANNE Pro from AliExpress , and it came out great !
> 
> I'd also check out Massdrop - they have a lot of sexy sets from time to time at reasonable prices..
> 
> Other than these , there are a lot of places to look for keycaps as;
> 
> geekkeys
> pimpmykeyboard
> kono store
> candykeys.com
> mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 
> :thumb:


should keep my busy for a little while  thanks!


----------



## Gilles3000

Qu1ckset said:


> Buts its not, it has the option of cherry MX-Browns, but the price tag is steep lol


There are tons of gaming keyboards that have an MX-Brown brown version. Its nothing special.

if you just want a MX brown keyboard with RGB there are cheaper options.

Including, but not limited to:
-Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro RGB with MX-Brown
-Corsair Strafe RGB with MX-Brown
-Tesoro Excalibur RGB with brown switches
-Cougar Ultimus RGB TTC Brown
-Roccat Suora FX with brown switches
-Glorious PC Gaming Race GMMK with Gateron Brown (generally considered better than cherry)(and this one has hotswappable switches, so you can change it for different switches if you want to)

-etc etc etc there are so many more it would literally take me hours to write them all down.


----------



## twerk

Picked up a Ducky One 2 Skyline TKL last week (MX Browns). Really happy with it. It looks great, build quality is solid (not quite Filco but solid) and the included PBT Double-shot keycaps are a really nice addition for the price. Will be replacing my Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake.


----------



## Corder

Hey guys,

Huge fan of Chiclet style keyboards here, really low how easy they are to press and silent.

Want to jump onto Mechanical keyboard hype train. Newborn in apartment, so need something quiet to play and type on. 

Want to buy final product, don’t like to mod or do custom keyboard.

Currently thinking about Corsair Strafe or K70 on MX Silent’s. 

Also trying before buying is an issue. What do you think my options are guys?

I’m currently in Russia, so not much of a choice here , only popular brands like Razer, Logitech, Corsair etc.


----------



## RockeyDA

Gilles3000 said:


> There are tons of gaming keyboards that have an MX-Brown brown version. Its nothing special.
> 
> if you just want a MX brown keyboard with RGB there are cheaper options.
> 
> Including, but not limited to:
> -Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro RGB with MX-Brown
> -Corsair Strafe RGB with MX-Brown
> -Tesoro Excalibur RGB with brown switches
> -Cougar Ultimus RGB TTC Brown
> -Roccat Suora FX with brown switches
> -Glorious PC Gaming Race GMMK with Gateron Brown (generally considered better than cherry)(and this one has hotswappable switches, so you can change it for different switches if you want to)
> 
> -etc etc etc there are so many more it would literally take me hours to write them all down.


WHY WOULD YOU WANT MX-BROWN? or lights for that mater.
i dont like any cherry switches but there only ok one was MX Clear, witch orange alps stomps. browns dont even feel properly tactile.


----------



## Gilles3000

RockeyDA said:


> WHY WOULD YOU WANT MX-BROWN? or lights for that mater.
> i dont like any cherry switches but there only ok one was MX Clear, witch orange alps stomps. browns dont even feel properly tactile.


No clue, I realized that MX-browns were pretty awful from the first time I laid my hands on Matias tactile switches. Cherry switches in general just aren't that great imo.

But if Cherry MX browns with RGB are what he wants, that's his choice.


----------



## boredgunner

Gilles3000 said:


> No clue, I realized that MX-browns were pretty awful from the first time I laid my hands on Matias tactile switches. Cherry switches in general just aren't that great imo.
> 
> But if Cherry MX browns with RGB are what he wants, that's his choice.


Pretty much. I would advise everyone get a switch tester just to make sure they get the switch they want. I agree about Browns not being usefully tactile, you'll still bottom out anyway. Clears are what browns are meant to be I think.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ive only ever tried Blues, Browns, Reds, and Razors green switch (in my orbweaver) consistantly.. Reds i cant stand for typing, browns i liked for typing, as i said before my keyboard is used more for actual typing then gaming. I didnt mind the romer g switch on the G-Pro thought it was a nice balance. 

What makes the clears better then browns?


----------



## boredgunner

Qu1ckset said:


> Ive only ever tried Blues, Browns, Reds, and Razors green switch (in my orbweaver) consistantly.. Reds i cant stand for typing, browns i liked for typing, as i said before my keyboard is used more for actual typing then gaming. I didnt mind the romer g switch on the G-Pro thought it was a nice balance.
> 
> What makes the clears better then browns?


It's more tactile and also has a stiffer spring. Easier to type without bottoming out. The tactile bump seems positioned higher up too, which I find improves my typing efficiency.


----------



## Qu1ckset

boredgunner said:


> Qu1ckset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive only ever tried Blues, Browns, Reds, and Razors green switch (in my orbweaver) consistantly.. Reds i cant stand for typing, browns i liked for typing, as i said before my keyboard is used more for actual typing then gaming. I didnt mind the romer g switch on the G-Pro thought it was a nice balance.
> 
> What makes the clears better then browns?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more tactile and also has a stiffer spring. Easier to type without bottoming out. The tactile bump seems positioned higher up too, which I find improves my typing efficiency.
Click to expand...

Who sells boards with this switch ?


----------



## Gilles3000

Qu1ckset said:


> Who sells boards with this switch ?


Ducky, WASD, Code, KBP, Vortex, Varmillo, Leopold, etc.

Available here (and probably other places too):
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?pg=1&l=product_list&c=50
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard.html

You can also get hotswapable keyboards and just put in whatever swicthes (with cherry mounts/pins) you want.

Like these:
https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/gmmk-full-customized
http://www.epathbuy.com/


----------



## CptAsian

Qu1ckset said:


> Who sells boards with this switch ?


I second the WASD boards that Gilles mentioned. I don't really recommend their keycaps, but you can buy barebones keyboards from them for much less then a completed board, and then use your own preferred caps. Build quality of the board is fantastic.


----------



## Elrick

CptAsian said:


> I don't really recommend their keycaps, but you can buy barebones keyboards from them for much less then a completed board, and then use your own preferred caps. Build quality of the board is fantastic.


AGREED, have bought numerous keyboards from them with various switches and they are the ONLY ones that provide no key-caps, barebone products to the public.

Have always filled their keyboards with GMK and some SA profiled caps. Never regretted buying them at all and you get to try out some switches that are not readily sold to most other manufacturers.


----------



## Vlada011

Except perfect feeling during typing, nice classic look and some little fun with white LED my Deck keyboard was everything what I expected and more.
After more than 2 years of use and cleaning every month keyboard is absolutely same as first day.
Deck done great job with Francium and Hassium Pro US Layout (Double Shot PBT keycaps).

Today I still didn't found keyboard out of box capable to compete to mine.
Next option would be Filco Convertible 2 with custom keycaps.
Never back on full keyboard.


----------



## jopale

Hi guys and gals, I'm looking for a keyboard. My K70 from 2014 doens't work anymore. The positioning of the wire dictates whether it works or not; then, a few days ago, no matter how I orient the wire the computer doens't recognize it. Anyway, I, obviously, am looking for a mechanical keyboard; i'll use this KB mostly for gaming and home use. I'd like a volume knob/adjuster since it makes it convenient to mute/adjust the volume. I liked the K70 but am torn that it wasn't as durable, so I'd like something that will last me a long time. I dont need RGB or any flashy caps. Just an excellent gaming keyboard. I'd prefer full sized ones with the number pad. 

I did see something that intrigued me though. A keyboard that had separable pieces (1/3 left side, 1/3 middle, and 1/3 number pad). I think that could work for me because I would have to adjust/move my KB when I'm gaming to give me the best orientation, but I think if I could separate it and just use the left, I don't think I"d have the issue of the wire getting moved around too much (so I can avoid wire issues like I did with K70). What brand does that? Which is recommended?


----------



## Gilles3000

jopale said:


> Hi guys and gals, I'm looking for a keyboard. My K70 from 2014 doens't work anymore. The positioning of the wire dictates whether it works or not; then, a few days ago, no matter how I orient the wire the computer doens't recognize it. Anyway, I, obviously, am looking for a mechanical keyboard; i'll use this KB mostly for gaming and home use. I'd like a volume knob/adjuster since it makes it convenient to mute/adjust the volume. I liked the K70 but am torn that it wasn't as durable, so I'd like something that will last me a long time. I dont need RGB or any flashy caps. Just an excellent gaming keyboard. I'd prefer full sized ones with the number pad.
> 
> I did see something that intrigued me though. A keyboard that had separable pieces (1/3 left side, 1/3 middle, and 1/3 number pad). I think that could work for me because I would have to adjust/move my KB when I'm gaming to give me the best orientation, but I think if I could separate it and just use the left, I don't think I"d have the issue of the wire getting moved around too much (so I can avoid wire issues like I did with K70). What brand does that? Which is recommended?


I think what you're looking for is either a split or ergodox style keyboard. But those are quite niche products and don't usually come with things like volume wheels or numpads(you can buy mechanical numpads separately tho). Don't expect them to be cheap or to find them at your local computer shop/mainstream retailer either.

Someone already made a list here: https://gist.github.com/itod/ae27b30f7517dc18b8df110c1d98bccb


----------



## Corder

Hey guys! Finally got into the shop and tried switches myself. 

I wanted to get Corsair Strafe on MX Silent, but i really didnt like them compared to Red. Plus space button wasn't silent at all. 

What I enjoyed was MX Reds on Corsair and Razer Keyboards (really easy to press and overall feeling was nice). 

Can you guys recommend me something on Reds , with white or RGB backlight, dont really need those fancy lightning options. 

Not very high keycaps.

Full size.


----------



## Gilles3000

Corder said:


> Hey guys! Finally got into the shop and tried switches myself.
> 
> I wanted to get Corsair Strafe on MX Silent, but i really didnt like them compared to Red. Plus space button wasn't silent at all.
> 
> What I enjoyed was MX Reds on Corsair and Razer Keyboards (really easy to press and overall feeling was nice).
> 
> Can you guys recommend me something on Reds , with white or RGB backlight, dont really need those fancy lightning options.
> 
> Not very high keycaps.
> 
> Full size.


Not sure what you mean by not very high keycaps. All the keycaps you're going to find on mainstream cherry/cherry copy switches have the same oem/cherry profile(same size).

Do you mean you want a keyboard with the keycaps sunk into the frame or switches with shorter travel?

There are lower profile mechanical keyboards, but they use different styles of switches.


----------



## kgtuning

Gilles3000 said:


> Corder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Finally got into the shop and tried switches myself.
> 
> I wanted to get Corsair Strafe on MX Silent, but i really didnt like them compared to Red. Plus space button wasn't silent at all.
> 
> What I enjoyed was MX Reds on Corsair and Razer Keyboards (really easy to press and overall feeling was nice).
> 
> Can you guys recommend me something on Reds , with white or RGB backlight, dont really need those fancy lightning options.
> 
> Not very high keycaps.
> 
> Full size.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by not very high keycaps. All the keycaps you're going to find on mainstream cherry/cherry copy switches have the same oem/cherry profile(same size).
> 
> Do you mean you want a keyboard with the keycaps sunk into the frame or switches with shorter travel?
> 
> There are lower profile mechanical keyboards, but they use different styles of switches.
Click to expand...

Huh? Oem and cherry profile are very different.


----------



## kgtuning

Here's a good visual. I like Oem a lot.


----------



## Gilles3000

kgtuning said:


> Huh? Oem and cherry profile are very different.


I wasn't right in saying they're the same size, sure.

But I wouldn't call them very different, rather quite similar. Especially compared to DSA or SA.


----------



## kgtuning

Yeah my post somewhat incorrect as well... the profiles are similar but the height is definitely different. Sorry if I came across as a rude.


----------



## boredgunner

The Leopold FC750R PD really impresses me. Pretty nice double shot PBT keycaps by default, build quality seems considerably more robust than my CODE and any Ducky I've owned. Using Cherry MX Clears, this provides my best typing experience by a long shot.


----------



## Elrick

boredgunner said:


> The Leopold FC750R PD really impresses me. Pretty nice double shot PBT keycaps by default, build quality seems considerably more robust than my CODE and any Ducky I've owned. Using Cherry MX Clears, this provides my best typing experience by a long shot.


YES Leopold Cherry based keyboards that are now available are the highest quality brand.

Well worth owning a couple simply because they and the humble Filco models are THE best Cherry-switch keyboard, manufactured range, available for retail.


----------



## cainy1991

Hi guys, any idea on what the hell is wrong with cherry switches of late? 

I have three boards with cherry reds, all purchased within the last two years, all have unbearable chatter on multiple keys.

Yet my 10ish year old cherry board is still flawless.. Well the switches are at least.

I'm at a point where I'm thinking of desoldering all the switches off the old board and putting them in one of the new boards(why? macros/non broken shell)

I have tried RMA:
Corsair: straight up denied my request, more or less saying it's not our problem and I could not be bothered fighting it again... I have said it before, But this time I mean it... I'm never buying Corsair again.

Gamdias: sent a replacement board without me even sending the old one back, but sadly it suffered the same fate just a few weeks in. 

CM: This one didn't start chattering until it was out of warranty so I didn't even try.

I have tried replacing singular switches with new ones only to have the replacement or another random key start chattering in no time.

My little brother's Kailh equipped board which he beats/throws in his backpack etc.. has outlasted 4 cherry boards that sit on my desk, don't get abused... Hell I even put a dust cover on them when I'm done playing... 

I don't know if I should try the old switches on the new board or just try a different brand from now :/


----------



## Corder

Gilles3000 said:


> Not sure what you mean by not very high keycaps. All the keycaps you're going to find on mainstream cherry/cherry copy switches have the same oem/cherry profile(same size).
> 
> Do you mean you want a keyboard with the keycaps sunk into the frame or switches with shorter travel?
> 
> There are lower profile mechanical keyboards, but they use different styles of switches.


Ok, it's getting too complicated 

Let's say it like this: What is the best keyboard on MX Reds or similar for Non-Enthusiast who just want a 100% gaming/typing keyboard?


----------



## kgtuning

Corder said:


> Ok, it's getting too complicated
> 
> Let's say it like this: What is the best keyboard on MX Reds or similar for Non-Enthusiast who just want a 100% gaming/typing keyboard?


I would go with that Leopold 750R that was posted earlier. What a beauty. I know its an TKL but nice. Or a Ducky, oh or the Leopold FC980C... or FC900R. So many nice keyboards.


----------



## DerComissar

kgtuning said:


> I would go with that Leopold 750R that was posted earlier. What a beauty. I know its an TKL but nice. Or a Ducky, oh or the Leopold FC980C... or FC900R. So many nice keyboards.


I agree, they're all good boards.


I'm really liking the Leopold FC980M, it still has a nice shorter profile like a TKL, but with the numpad.
It's just too bad that Leopold doesn't do backlit keys, but I guess I could get used to that again.


No way was I able to attach a photo of it to this post, using either method of drag and drop, or the advanced manage attachments. 

Link:
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3566


----------



## CptAsian

DerComissar said:


> I agree, they're all good boards.
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the Leopold FC980M, it still has a nice shorter profile like a TKL, but with the numpad.
> It's just too bad that Leopold doesn't do backlit keys, but I guess I could get used to that again.
> 
> 
> No way was I able to attach a photo of it to this post, using either method of drag and drop, or the advanced manage attachments.
> 
> Link:
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3566


If you like the layout of the FC980M, also have a look at the Vortex VIBE.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-vibe-mechanical-keyboard

I've got one that I put my much-awaited SA Carbon set on, and I love it. I'll post it here when I get some nice pics of it. Eventually.


----------



## kc5vdj

Does anyone know what RGB LEDs are used by the Corsair K95 RGB keyboard? I'd like to redo mine, as it has a lot with one or more elements out in them. Also, the guy I bought it from was a slob, and several of the keys are gummed or have other issues, and also need a source for plate mount Cherry MX Reds with the clear bodies.


----------



## kc5vdj

(this was a post in the wrong forum about the aquaero. please delete this post.)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I spilled some soda on my keyboards and now 2 keys are sticky. I tried rubbing alcohol but it didn't fix it. Does anyone know if there are any keyboard fixing services or am I just better off buying a new one? Thanks!


----------



## kc5vdj

OC'ing Noob said:


> I spilled some soda on my keyboards and now 2 keys are sticky. I tried rubbing alcohol but it didn't fix it. Does anyone know if there are any keyboard fixing services or am I just better off buying a new one? Thanks!


depends on the keyboard, i guess. how much did you pay? if it's a major brand and under $200, if you can't fix it yourself, it could cost nearly as much as a new one if you have someone competent do it. also, to do it yourself, if you don't have the tools, same thing, if not more money.

i'm wanting to redo my corsair K95 RGB, but it'll cost $50-80 for the keyswitches, and I don't know how much for the LEDs (still need to find out which ones), but I have a Weller WE-1010NA soldering station, and desoldering tools ranging from lowly solder wick up to the Hakko FR-301 desoldering gun (by itself costing more than the K95 RGB).

Which keyboard are we talking about that you have?


----------



## mAs81

OC'ing Noob said:


> I spilled some soda on my keyboards and now 2 keys are sticky. I tried rubbing alcohol but it didn't fix it. Does anyone know if there are any keyboard fixing services or am I just better off buying a new one? Thanks!


As far as the switches, since you know which keys are acting up, just remove the keycap, press the switch down, and add a drop of rubbing alcohol and then press the key repetitively to try to flush out any gunk in it.Since you spilled soda you may have to repeat the process some times..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

kc5vdj said:


> depends on the keyboard, i guess. how much did you pay? if it's a major brand and under $200, if you can't fix it yourself, it could cost nearly as much as a new one if you have someone competent do it. also, to do it yourself, if you don't have the tools, same thing, if not more money.
> 
> i'm wanting to redo my corsair K95 RGB, but it'll cost $50-80 for the keyswitches, and I don't know how much for the LEDs (still need to find out which ones), but I have a Weller WE-1010NA soldering station, and desoldering tools ranging from lowly solder wick up to the Hakko FR-301 desoldering gun (by itself costing more than the K95 RGB).
> 
> Which keyboard are we talking about that you have?


Ducky Shine 4 Blue/Red



mAs81 said:


> As far as the switches, since you know which keys are acting up, just remove the keycap, press the switch down, and add a drop of rubbing alcohol and then press the key repetitively to try to flush out any gunk in it.Since you spilled soda you may have to repeat the process some times..


OK, I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Vlada011

I barely control self not to spend a lot of money on keyboard.

Because I use Blutoot mouse, bluetooth keyboard would be nice.
That mean only one Filco Convertible 2 TKL Cherry MX Brown.


----------



## DerComissar

CptAsian said:


> If you like the layout of the FC980M, also have a look at the Vortex VIBE.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-vibe-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> I've got one that I put my much-awaited SA Carbon set on, and I love it. I'll post it here when I get some nice pics of it. Eventually.


Yeah, I've read a couple reviews on the VIBE, another sweet board.
I like the frameless metal case, and the SA style keycaps.


----------



## Aenra

Nevermind.


----------



## Gilles3000

Aenra said:


> I currently own a Corsair K95 (the "old" one, pre-RGB) and am looking to upgrade. Since the "suggest me a keyboard" thread has only queries and no replies, i figured i'd ask here for suggestions (don't shoot)?
> What i'm after:


have a look at:

Ducky, Filco, WASD, Code, KBP, Vortex, Varmillo, Leopold, etc.

They're all mostly no nonsense keyboards with decent quality and a wide choice of switches.

Available here (and probably other places too):
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop...duct_list&c=50
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.p...-keyboard.html

There's also a rather new clicky switch that's been quite well received, the Kailh Box White swicthes (and aftermarket variants). 
This keyboard seem pretty nice and has them available: https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3526&mkref=tzrr6ih


----------



## Aenra

Gilles3000 said:


> have a look at


Thanks for replying, appreciate it 

Took me most of last night, but have (so far) settled on a Leopold FC900RC/EBPD. Blue cherries, double PBT, you can have a look here, it's the one up top, black one:
http://global.leopold.co.kr/product.php?pcode=fc900rpd
Now i just have to find it, lol, that may prove a bit harder.. but there's time for that, i always give it some time to settle before buying, case something comes up that makes me reconsider.


----------



## Gilles3000

Aenra said:


> Now i just have to find it, lol, that may prove a bit harder..


If you could mention what country you're from, we might be able to help.


----------



## Aenra

EU at the moment, though not a primary concern, i usually end up ordering overseas, so.. have found it listed in mykeyboard.eu, albeit they mention a pre-ordering, with a date of 2017; so have emailed them for some clarifications 

Barring any recommendations? If all else fails (try Wales), i'll go the Alibaba way.


----------



## confed

Vlada011 said:


> I barely control self not to spend a lot of money on keyboard.
> 
> Because I use Blutoot mouse, bluetooth keyboard would be nice.
> That mean only one Filco Convertible 2 TKL Cherry MX Brown.


There are some other bluetooth keyboards out there. Are you set on TKL or are you open to options? What about switches?


----------



## Wihglah

My first mechanical keyboard. I was totally sold on it when I used my buddies a few months ago. Been saving up since.










Just filled out my application.


----------



## Vlada011

confed said:


> There are some other bluetooth keyboards out there. Are you set on TKL or are you open to options? What about switches?


Only TKL and only Cherry MX Brown or eventually Cherry MX Clear.
In some moment I think about Manila Air, 60% keyboard but not full anymore.
Rather 60% than full. But TKL is perfect for now.


----------



## cainy1991

Who makes the best switches these days? 

Gateron? 
Kailh?
Matias? 



HINT* it sure as sheep isn't cherry.. (long story short I have 4 dead cherry red boards and I need something new)


----------



## Elrick

cainy1991 said:


> Who makes the best switches these days?
> 
> Gateron?
> Kailh?
> Matias?
> 
> 
> 
> HINT* it sure as sheep isn't cherry.. (long story short I have 4 dead cherry red boards and I need something new)



*Kailh* switches for sure, don't be mistaken about anything else at this point in time :thumb: .


----------



## pez

I've enjoyed my Gateron Greens and my Razer Yellow (rebranded Kalih as I last understood it). All Cherry switches I've tried in the last few years have felt scratchy. My friend still has a BWU from like 2012 or 2013 that has MX Blues and still feels better than most newer Cherry stuff I've tried.


----------



## Aenra

Elrick said:


> *Kailh* switches for sure, don't be mistaken about anything else at this point in time :thumb: .


Never bothered with all this, is there any compatibility issue one should be aware of?


----------



## drazah

Gaterons or Zealios are my favorite MX style switches.


----------



## Elrick

Aenra said:


> Never bothered with all this, is there any compatibility issue one should be aware of?



All of their CherryMX style of switches share the same dimensions as their Cherry counter parts.


Only their BOX designs, might be different but I have installed all my BSP, GMK and SP key-sets onto the BOX switches with ease.


Just love the BOX switches, since I adore Clicky-based designs above all else, where the original CherryMX has all but failed to deliver.


----------



## Aenra

Elrick said:


> Just love the BOX switches, since I adore *Clicky-based designs* above all else, where the original CherryMX has all but failed to deliver.


First of all, many thanks for replying 

You find the time/patience, i'd appreciate your take on the above, not sure i follow? Was under the impression you were referring to quality foremost.
(unless you meant that by comparison, ['cause i happen to have blue Cherries and there sure is a "clicky" feeling to them] but if so, not sure more would be better, am thinking finger fatigue)


----------



## Elrick

Aenra said:


> You find the time/patience, i'd appreciate your take on the above, not sure i follow? Was under the impression you were referring to quality foremost.
> (unless you meant that by comparison, ['cause i happen to have blue Cherries and there sure is a "clicky" feeling to them] but if so, not sure more would be better, am thinking finger fatigue)


With Kailh BOX switches, which only appeared recently this year in fact (my own recognition) the quality is certainly there. Have no idea how long they will last, so using them every day for the next two to three years will most likely show their true performance and longevity.

Also due to my own particularly preference for all switches being "Clicky" verses quiet and linear style of switches, which I try to avoid.

Also the Kailh switches help to capture the truest feeling of typing with Alps style of switches, especially the BOX Royals and BOX Navy switches. Have always liked Alps but of course due to their rarity and near impossible availability of varied key-sets compared to the thousands of profiles, colours and designs of Cherry based key-caps.

So when you weigh everything up about Kailh switches in general the biggest problem for you, is in choosing the RIGHT model of switch for your self to use.


----------



## Aenra

@Elrick much appreciated


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I searched the thread and could not find any info...been without a mech board for quite awhile until I picked up a super cheap Ajazz AK33 recently...was $20...and I quite like it. The board I had before was one of the OCN Ducky boards which I traded to a member here. The Ducky was blue cherry switch, and I think this Ajazz AK33 has knock off blues of some type. Honestly like the feel of this cheap board just as much as I liked my old Ducky...anyone looking for a cheap board, check this one out. Comes in RGB version, though mine is just blue backlighting, which I prefer to turn off anyway. Only about $30 USD brand new from Ebay and various other sources. Comes in white and black. I can post pics of the board and switches if anyone is interested.


----------



## cainy1991

Thanks heaps guys!!!

Sorry weekend was hectic


----------



## pez

So what do you guys think of the 'Opto-Mechanical' switch in the newly announced Hunstman Elite from Razer? From what I've been reading (and watching) it's a derivative of the Bloody mechanical switches. 

Mostly I'm more interested to see how they're going to improve the switch 'wobble' that I notice with most MX style switches. I ordered one and should be here tomorrow some time. I know there's mixed feelings on RGB around here, but It's a pretty snazzy looking board if not a bit pricey.


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> So what do you guys think of the 'Opto-Mechanical' switch in the newly announced Hunstman Elite from Razer? From what I've been reading (and watching) it's a derivative of the Bloody mechanical switches.
> 
> Mostly I'm more interested to see how they're going to improve the switch 'wobble' that I notice with most MX style switches. I ordered one and should be here tomorrow some time. I know there's mixed feelings on RGB around here, but It's a pretty snazzy looking board if not a bit pricey.


It surely looks nice, probably even worth the asking price if it doesn't fry itself right after the warranty expires.

Its also the only decent looking option if you want that Libra switch, as all the "Bloody" keyboards that have them are simply hideous.


----------



## Woundingchaney

I use wireless mechanical keyboards for my home PC. Any that is interested in these should look into a company called KeyWalker. I have used many models on the market (Anne, Drevo, etc) and these KeyWalker boards are actually really good.


----------



## pez

Well I’m really digging the Huntsman so far. More impressions to come as I use it more, but I’m a fan.


----------



## Wihglah

Have my keycaps the way I want them now.


----------



## Section31

Nice set. This thread started my keyboards addiction. I ordered the year of the dog for collection purposes though i have my ideal kb for home and work.

Lot of keycaps sets just to get this look.


----------



## gpvecchi

Experts, what do you think of the Wooting Two? I'd like to replace my K70 Rapidfire...


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## DarthBaggins

Just ordered myself a Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S w/ MX-Browns to add to my collection of boards (already own two Quick Fire TK's too). Can't wait to swap out the caps for my Miami Nights SA set,


----------



## pez

Anyone running Logitech keyboards that has found a full-size caps lock key or have an idea of a work around? I really want to give their boards a try, but I use caps as my CTRL key as well as a key in games, so I need to be able to tilt my ring finger over to hit it. 

I guess I could always mold a piece of clay or bluetac to it, but I'd love to know of a more seamless or 'OEM' solution.


----------



## philhalo66

any suggestions on how to properly clean a MX Blue switch? like an idiot i spilled some alcohol on my keyboard and now the left arrow key and the insert,home and page up keys feel wrong and dont click properly. The keys still work perfectly just not clicky. KB is a corsair STRAFE with Blue switches.


----------



## Gilles3000

philhalo66 said:


> any suggestions on how to properly clean a MX Blue switch? like an idiot i spilled some alcohol on my keyboard and now the left arrow key and the insert,home and page up keys feel wrong and dont click properly. The keys still work perfectly just not clicky. KB is a corsair STRAFE with Blue switches.


You can just open them up and clean them out, generally 70 or higher % isopropyl alcohol should work fine. And cotton swabs work great for this.

The way to open the switch depends whether its plate or pcb mounted, but you can find plenty of guides and videos on how to do this.

Edit: But if you don't want to open it, i've found that just squirting some isopropyl into the switch with a syringe, then clicking it until it feels normal again, works too.


----------



## Deeptek

Gilles3000 said:


> You can just open them up and clean them out, generally 70 or higher % isopropyl alcohol should work fine. And cotton swabs work great for this.
> 
> The way to open the switch depends whether its plate or pcb mounted, but you can find plenty of guides and videos on how to do this.
> 
> Edit: But if you don't want to open it, i've found that just squirting some isopropyl into the switch with a syringe, then clicking it until it feels normal again, works too.


This is not good advice. If you have a store bought non customized keyboard then your switch tops will not come off unless you desolder the switch from the pcb. Custom keyboard plates offer switch top removal by putting grooves in all 4 corners of the cut out allowing a switch top removal tool to pop the latches off. I would also advise against pouring anything into the switch even if alcohol evaporates quickly this is not a good idea.


----------



## philhalo66

Gilles3000 said:


> You can just open them up and clean them out, generally 70 or higher % isopropyl alcohol should work fine. And cotton swabs work great for this.
> 
> The way to open the switch depends whether its plate or pcb mounted, but you can find plenty of guides and videos on how to do this.
> 
> Edit: But if you don't want to open it, i've found that just squirting some isopropyl into the switch with a syringe, then clicking it until it feels normal again, works too.


Tthe switches are plate mounted and i dont want to risk destroying the 3-4 switches that are feeling funny and making it worse than it is now right now i put a bit too much teflon lube and they dont click but work perfectly. With that said i did see someone fill a large bowl with 99% isopropyl and like dip half the keyboard in and let it sit for a minute while pressing the buttons is that safe? kinda nervous about damaging the the controller on the board. i'll give your idea a try with the syringe first and see if it helps. what should i use for lube or does it not need any?


----------



## pez

It's probably only recommended as a last resort, and you would want to use as high of a percentage of isopropyl as possible so that it would evaporate quickly. However, the alcohol most likely won't dissolve the lubricant that you've used. It may dry it out enough to get your click back, though. Just ensure everything is unplugged and you probably want to let it sit for 24 hours to be sure all moisture is gone.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## The Pook

Can't decide on what kind of key caps I want. Keep going to buy some, changing my mind a couple times, and then decide to sleep on it. Wash rinse and repeat  




DarthBaggins said:


> Just ordered myself a Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S w/ MX-Browns to add to my collection of boards


keyboard brother!


----------



## DarthBaggins

It was hard to pass up for $79 :ninja: But so far loving it and love that I don't have to have the software permanently on my machines to run my profiles etc


----------



## CptAsian

Picture from a week or two ago, my current mech board collection.


----------



## Deeptek

Lookin good!


----------



## CptAsian

Deeptek said:


> Lookin good!



Thanks!


Unrelated, this artisan might be the best one I've seen in a long time. Quite unique, and I love the details. I really want one, but I just can't justify the cost, nor do I have a board it would fit well on. The only other artisan I own (on the ESC key on my WASD CODE TKL) was $25, and I think that's about my limit. I really do like it though.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dwarf-factory-the-dwarven-chest-backspace-artisan


----------



## confed

Not bad looking at all but not my cup of tea. I have way too many artisans and I use them as trade for other items. Jelly Key, Suited Up Keycaps, Krapshop, and Hunger Work Studios are probably my top 5 makers. There's probably a couple I'm missing


----------



## DarthBaggins

Swapped my SA Miami Nights caps onto my MasterKeys Pro S, even though the caps it came with are actually really good compared to Cherry OEM profile (a little bit shorter)


----------



## Deeptek

Nice Darth. How are you liking SA?


----------



## ryan92084

I think the Halo True's are my new favorite switch with the exception of on the space bar. Loving the lack of pretravel/slop before the tactile bump. I've had Cherry browns, clears, blues, whites (the older rare clicky ones), blacks, and reds in the past. I need to try some of the kailh box jade and navy still though.


----------



## Gilles3000

ryan92084 said:


> I think the Halo True's are my new favorite switch with the exception of on the space bar. Loving the lack of pretravel/slop before the tactile bump. I've had Cherry browns, clears, blues, whites (the older rare clicky ones), blacks, and reds in the past. I need to try some of the kailh box jade and navy still though.


Looking at the force curve, the tactile bump seems really flat and gradual, do they really feel tactical, or more linear with a minor dip in force before actuation?

I personally moved away from browns, because they really weren't that tactile. And I'm currently using Matias switches, which are a definitive improvement, although they're a bit inconsistent.

Really want to try out Jade's and Navy's as well, the force curve on those looks fantastic and people seem to really like them.


----------



## ryan92084

For the trues I wouldn't say they feel like anything on the MX side. Usually you press a bit to take up the pretravel then you have the bump but with the true there is virtually no pretravel so it doesn't really feel tactile instead you just hit a certain breaking point of pressure and it goes. Kind of similar to how the logitech pretentioned buttons are. I wouldn't say the break is nearly as crisp but it is similar.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deeptek said:


> Nice Darth. How are you liking SA?


SA is my favorite profile over all and compared to the DSA and Cherry/OEM Profile caps I've used and still have for other boards.


----------



## boredgunner

I just now realized (or remembered) that Wooting has "analog" Flaretech Black switches up for preorder, as well as double shot PBT keycaps. Ordered both, gonna give my Wooting One a nice makeover! Won't get it until November most likely.


----------



## Bronson

Hi people, I've just bought a couple of days ago a CM Masterkeys PRO M, after using Corsair for years from (K95, K70 RGB, Strafe and K65 LUX RGB), I'm tired of them, allways more sooner than later I had an issue with the LEDs mainly (I nowadays have the K65 in RMA after three months of use). 
So I decide to try a more simple keyboard, I don't really need RGB and I'm startting to think that the RGB capability and conflicted software (iCUE or whatever) is what makes Corsair keyboards having trouble at some point. So far I'm loving this CM keyboard, just white LED, but a lot more bright than any Corsair I've used and happy to be managed only by hardware and no software needed.

...YET! yesterday, I had a an issue, while watching a movie I've noticed that for a couple of times for a milisecond the leds went out, it's just an instance when leds just stop and return almost instantly, only noticeable if you were watching the keyboard at that instant. Anyone had this issue? could have been the micro usb cable or my USB port?...I'm really liking this keyboard, I hope is nothing, today I din't see so far doing it agian. Well if anyone with this keybioard had some similar issue, please help!, thanxs in advance!


----------



## gpvecchi

boredgunner said:


> I just now realized (or remembered) that Wooting has "analog" Flaretech Black switches up for preorder, as well as double shot PBT keycaps. Ordered both, gonna give my Wooting One a nice makeover! Won't get it until November most likely.


Do you know if the ISO added keycaps turn the layout to UK or what else?


----------



## boredgunner

gpvecchi said:


> Do you know if the ISO added keycaps turn the layout to UK or what else?


You'll have to ask Wooting to be sure (they'll answer), but I'm thinking either yes and they misspoke, or no because 4 extra keycaps are needed opposed 3 right? Luckily their keyboards use standard layouts.


----------



## e911

hey everyone. clicky clicky here on my new g910. still getting used to the layout with the extra keys on the left. Kicking myself for not making the switch sooner.


----------



## CptAsian

I have again gotten the extreme urge to own an Ergodox. This can't be healthy.


----------



## Fanu

DarthBaggins said:


> Swapped my SA Miami Nights caps onto my MasterKeys Pro S, even though the caps it came with are actually really good compared to Cherry OEM profile (a little bit shorter)


can you post some night shots? I also got this board but I dont know how non backlit keycaps look at night - are they usable for noobs who dont touch type? can you make out the lettering in the dark with RGB turned on?

edit
eh according to this video, visibility isnt that good (white keycaps are better in that regard)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do you guys think of Massdrop CTRL Mechanical Keyboard?


----------



## ryan92084

ZealotKi11er said:


> What do you guys think of Massdrop CTRL Mechanical Keyboard?


Beyond the initial teething QC and with renders versus production coloring I'm enjoying mine. The configurator tool (uses QMK)is up but not the LED portion yet. Feel free to throw any questions my way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ryan92084 said:


> Beyond the initial teething QC and with renders versus production coloring I'm enjoying mine. The configurator tool (uses QMK)is up but not the LED portion yet. Feel free to throw any questions my way.


Already purchased it. Been using BlackWidow Keyboards since they came out and its think its time to change. Also wanted something smaller.


----------



## Alex11223

I have old Das Keyboard Ultimate with MX Blue. 
I like how it looks and feels but now I would like something quieter (and also it got very dirty after all those years and I am too lazy to clean it properly). So as I understand MX Brown would be a good choice?

So I am looking for a MX Brown keyboard that has blank keycaps and looks normally (just black without some exotic or too gamerish things).

Is there any good keyboards with blank keycaps except Das (as I understand quality is worse now), WASD (I heard some complaints about keycaps... is it still relevant for blank?) and HHKB (don't like the layout)?


----------



## Gilles3000

Alex11223 said:


> I have old Das Keyboard Ultimate with MX Blue.
> I like how it looks and feels but now I would like something quieter (and also it got very dirty after all those years and I am too lazy to clean it properly). So as I understand MX Brown would be a good choice?
> 
> So I am looking for a MX Brown keyboard that has blank keycaps and looks normally (just black without some exotic or too gamerish things).
> 
> Is there any good keyboards with blank keycaps except Das (as I understand quality is worse now), WASD (I heard some complaints about keycaps... is it still relevant for blank?) and HHKB (don't like the layout)?


Have you tried MX browns before? They were the switches I first got, and while I definitely liked them better than rubber domes, now that I have tried a bunch of other switches, they probably are my second least favorite mechanical switches I've tried, only ones I like worse are MX red.

If you want something quiet but tactile, I'd suggest looking into Matias Quiet Click keyboards as well. Which are based on Alps switches, which *imo*, are superior in feel than cherry style switches.

As for the blank keycaps, you could just get any keyboard with a standard bottom row, and just get a blank keycap set. IIRC, you can get blank PBT keycap sets for ~$15.

Blank alps/matias keycaps are a bit more expensive at $50 for an ABS set. Although KBP sells keyboards with matias switches with front print keycaps out of the box, which might be close enough?


----------



## gpvecchi

Any release date for the Ducky Blade?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fanu said:


> can you post some night shots? I also got this board but I dont know how non backlit keycaps look at night - are they usable for noobs who dont touch type? can you make out the lettering in the dark with RGB turned on?
> 
> edit
> eh according to this video, visibility isnt that good (white keycaps are better in that regard)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9rB-qZz3E


I'm not a big "touch" typist as well, but I've been working on becoming better at it. Over-all the under-glow effect with the caps is nice and even when it's dark in the room I'm working in I can still see the key legends if I need to. I'll see if I can can get you some night shots but I'm sure my phone's camera will not pick it up accurately. The caps that came with the Pro S are actually very nice in comparison to some others on the market, but again I'm very much a big fan of the SA profile as they feel like an old IBM electric type-writer I used to mess around with when I was a kid.


On switches, so far MX-Browns are my favorite, but do wish they had a tad more tactile feedback or weight like the Clears. I do like my MX-Blacks that I have in the OCN edition Ducky but again I like the tactile feedback since the first switch I used the most was the MX-Blues in a CM QuickFire TK (still have that board too). I would love to try some Zealios, which I might get if I ever get around to making my own board.


----------



## ryan92084

ZealotKi11er said:


> Already purchased it. Been using BlackWidow Keyboards since they came out and its think its time to change. Also wanted something smaller.


What switches are you going with?


----------



## crafty615

ZealotKi11er said:


> What do you guys think of Massdrop CTRL Mechanical Keyboard?


I have been really liking mine. I went with Halo clear switches because I am not a fan of MX Browns and they didn't have an option for MX Blues. Had the intention of just finding some RGB MX Blues and swapping them out since it is hot swappable. But I did not expect to like Halo clears so much! I wish they used these switches in more keyboards as I cannot find any keyboards that have them so I could buy one for my wife (since ctrl is too expensive to get a second one due to her not using it as much as I do). I did hear they are like MX Clears but sadly they do not have RGB MX Clears


----------



## ryan92084

crafty615 said:


> I have been really liking mine. I went with Halo clear switches because I am not a fan of MX Browns and they didn't have an option for MX Blues. Had the intention of just finding some RGB MX Blues and swapping them out since it is hot swappable. But I did not expect to like Halo clears so much! I wish they used these switches in more keyboards as I cannot find any keyboards that have them so I could buy one for my wife (since ctrl is too expensive to get a second one due to her not using it as much as I do). I did hear they are like MX Clears but sadly they do not have RGB MX Clears


The halo switches were a collab between them and Input Club which they've since had a falling out with. IC now has "hako" switches which are, as I understand it, basically the same thing and sporadically offer keyboards with them.


----------



## Elrick

ryan92084 said:


> The halo switches were a collab between them and Input Club which they've since had a falling out with. IC now has "hako" switches which are, as I understand it, basically the same thing and sporadically offer keyboards with them.


MassDrop is basically trying to get rid of them from stock hence offering them with every type of keyboard that is selling on their website.

For myself tend to avoid and choose another switch and hopefully MD will eventually get rid of the Hako's, never to supply them again.

There are far better switches available and it's a shame MD isn't providing them when asked.


----------



## ryan92084

Elrick said:


> MassDrop is basically trying to get rid of them from stock hence offering them with every type of keyboard that is selling on their website.
> 
> For myself tend to avoid and choose another switch and hopefully MD will eventually get rid of the Hako's, never to supply them again.
> 
> There are far better switches available and it's a shame MD isn't providing them when asked.


MD doesn't really have an incentive for getting rid of the Halo's since the Halo's are essentially their switch and they can get more as required. While Halo may have been IC's design MD fronted the money in exchange for the rights. Hako on the other hand should belong solely to IC after they went off on their own because they decided they didn't want to have to go through MD to sell their new keyboard with Halos (they should have read that contract). Halo/hako switches are rather unique so I don't think you can really say there are better switches out there.


----------



## Elrick

ryan92084 said:


> Halo/hako switches are rather unique so I don't think you can really say there are better switches out there.


You're typing to a man that loves Model-F's and M's so the closest switches that mimics those fave keyboards of mine are funnily enough - the kailh BOX Navy's and to a lesser extent, the Jade switches as well.

Hence all the copy-cat 'Thorpie-like' Hako switches have no appeal to myself at all. It has to make noise when pressed, the more noise the more decent it feels so that is my only prerequisite when it comes to today's mass produced switches.


----------



## crafty615

Elrick said:


> You're typing to a man that loves Model-F's and M's so the closest switches that mimics those fave keyboards of mine are funnily enough - the kailh BOX Navy's and to a lesser extent, the Jade switches as well.
> 
> Hence all the copy-cat 'Thorpie-like' Hako switches have no appeal to myself at all. It has to make noise when pressed, the more noise the more decent it feels so that is my only prerequisite when it comes to today's mass produced switches.


I just like the Halo clears because I am a fan of MX Blues but they are too loud for an office environment. My last job it was fine but my new one is a lot quieter so it would be much more noticeable and people would get irritated. I do not like MX Browns because they do not have enough of a tactile bump for my liking. MX clears are great for tactile response and quietness, but sadly are not made in RGB


----------



## Peacecamper

My custom keycaps by maxkeyboard.com arrived today. Looking dope on my Lioncast LK20:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ryan92084 said:


> What switches are you going with?


Got the Kaihua Box White but sadly the board I got is defective. A bunch of Leds are not working.


----------



## Deeptek

Just wrapping this board up.

Got a new one i'm working on this weekend that I will post once its complete.


----------



## Deeptek

ZealotKi11er said:


> Got the Kaihua Box White but sadly the board I got is defective. A bunch of Leds are not working.


Be care with the box switches right now. The tolerances on the stem are bigger than they should be and is cracking some aftermarket keycaps. Mainly GMK and other Cherry profile caps.

They have remade the box switches but there are still a lot of boards with the old switches.


----------



## keikei

Hi guys,

been out of the keyboard scene for a while, before the rgb craze. Would this be a decent board? https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...rd-—-Blue-LED-—-Cherry-MX-Red/p/CH-9145030-NA


----------



## boredgunner

keikei said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> been out of the keyboard scene for a while, before the rgb craze. Would this be a decent board? https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...rd-—-Blue-LED-—-Cherry-MX-Red/p/CH-9145030-NA


Annoying non-standard layout and for that price, you can get something nicer I think.

However, if you want a gaming keyboard, I REALLY recommend spending a bit more on the Wooting One. Due to the IR sensor on the switches + XInput support, it can really improve immersion in atmospheric games that support XBOX controllers (most games support it these days). It also has a standard layout (though Flaretech switches do not have 100% keycap compatibility with keycaps meant for Cherry MX switches, however they are releasing their own double shot translucent PBT set), the most LED modes I have ever come across (outdoing Ducky even), is fully programmable, has a similar nice low profile board like that Corsair (easier to clean). I'll never game on a keyboard without this (or very similar) switch technology again.


----------



## keikei

boredgunner said:


> Annoying non-standard layout and for that price, you can get something nicer I think.
> 
> However, if you want a gaming keyboard, I REALLY recommend spending a bit more on the Wooting One. Due to the IR sensor on the switches + XInput support, it can really improve immersion in atmospheric games that support XBOX controllers (most games support it these days). It also has a standard layout (though Flaretech switches do not have 100% keycap compatibility with keycaps meant for Cherry MX switches, however they are releasing their own double shot translucent PBT set), the most LED modes I have ever come across (outdoing Ducky even), is fully programmable, has a similar nice low profile board like that Corsair (easier to clean). I'll never game on a keyboard without this (or very similar) switch technology again.


This looks pretty awesome. A little more than I would like to spend, but seems worth it, especially the IR sensor. I'm still looking at models, but will be near the top of my list. Thank u.


----------



## ryan92084

Elrick said:


> You're typing to a man that loves Model-F's and M's so the closest switches that mimics those fave keyboards of mine are funnily enough - the kailh BOX Navy's and to a lesser extent, the Jade switches as well.
> 
> Hence all the copy-cat 'Thorpie-like' Hako switches have no appeal to myself at all. It has to make noise when pressed, the more noise the more decent it feels so that is my only prerequisite when it comes to today's mass produced switches.


All subjective, I like the click but not so much the clack


crafty615 said:


> I just like the Halo clears because I am a fan of MX Blues but they are too loud for an office environment. My last job it was fine but my new one is a lot quieter so it would be much more noticeable and people would get irritated. I do not like MX Browns because they do not have enough of a tactile bump for my liking. MX clears are great for tactile response and quietness, but sadly are not made in RGB


Another that sadly isn't made in RGB that would be up your ally is the white. It used the blue slider and i believe a clear weight spring similar to the greens but through some mystery sauce it was quieter. Box jades might not be bad to check out either.


ZealotKi11er said:


> Got the Kaihua Box White but sadly the board I got is defective. A bunch of Leds are not working.


Ouch, looks like you are one of the 5.6%


----------



## gpvecchi

boredgunner said:


> Annoying non-standard layout and for that price, you can get something nicer I think.
> 
> However, if you want a gaming keyboard, I REALLY recommend spending a bit more on the Wooting One. Due to the IR sensor on the switches + XInput support, it can really improve immersion in atmospheric games that support XBOX controllers (most games support it these days). It also has a standard layout (though Flaretech switches do not have 100% keycap compatibility with keycaps meant for Cherry MX switches, however they are releasing their own double shot translucent PBT set), the most LED modes I have ever come across (outdoing Ducky even), is fully programmable, has a similar nice low profile board like that Corsair (easier to clean). I'll never game on a keyboard without this (or very similar) switch technology again.


Unluckily the PBT keycap set does not provide full UK layout...


----------



## Fanu

DarthBaggins said:


> The caps that came with the Pro S are actually very nice in comparison to some others on the market, but again I'm very much a big fan of the SA profile as they feel like an old IBM electric type-writer I used to mess around with when I was a kid.


ugh I dont like them, they feel narrow and I frequently mistype on them (I'm far from fat/having fat fingers..) + they are a smudge magnet (never seen keycaps get so dirty so fast, beware if you have oily fingers :e)

I immediately replaced those ABS stock keycaps (not even doubleshot, pathetic considering this keyboards price point) with milky PBTs (attached pic) - difference in feel is night and day (so much so that I'm never going back to ABS, even doubleshot sux - like on vortex pok3r rgb)



DarthBaggins said:


> On switches, so far MX-Browns are my favorite, but do wish they had a tad more tactile feedback or weight like the Clears. I do like my MX-Blacks that I have in the OCN edition Ducky but again I like the tactile feedback since the first switch I used the most was the MX-Blues in a CM QuickFire TK (still have that board too). I would love to try some Zealios, which I might get if I ever get around to making my own board.


I dislike MX Reds (too sensitive, just resting the fingers on keys cause mistypes) 
I have MX nature whites on pok3r (55cN linear, between reds and blacks) and those were great although it takes some time to adjust to them after reds (more force need for keypresses) 

and now that I am on browns for the first time, I actually like them even if they arent linear - after 5min of gaming cant even tell that they arent linear (they feel like reds that dont register keypresses just by looking at them..)

edit

is it possible to use ISO enter instead of ANSI ? or are switch positions completely different and keycap wont fit? this tiny ANSI enter key is driving me insane


----------



## DarthBaggins

The switch layout is different between ISO and ANSI, I would love to have the Enter/Return key in ISO layout as well too. On the Pro S stock caps it's more the profile I'm liking rather than the material, I do agree for the price-point they should have been at least a double-shot variant. But I have my other cap-sets at my disposal but I'm itching to order another set as I was looking at the SA Lime set and a few others on Kono (troubled minds looks brilliant but makes my wallet shiver in fear lol).


----------



## keikei

Good Morning Everyone,

i'm stilling looking out for a keyboard replacement. Are these good brands? 

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3593
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3522


----------



## Deeptek

The TADA is a really nice board for the budget. KBP boards are pretty meh. Those V60 boards used to just be PCB mount switches. I dunno if they added a plate but the TADA is going to be a nicer board that had dedicated arrow keys for you. You can also upgrade the case to aluminum from other vendors if you want to add a bit more heft to your board.


----------



## keikei

Deeptek said:


> The TADA is a really nice board for the budget. KBP boards are pretty meh. Those V60 boards used to just be PCB mount switches. I dunno if they added a plate but the TADA is going to be a nicer board that had dedicated arrow keys for you. You can also upgrade the case to aluminum from other vendors if you want to add a bit more heft to your board.



Interesting. I didnt know replacing the case was an option. There is a very highend vortex on the same site, but its nearly double the cost with rgb. Rgb is nice, but i'd rather have the upgraded caps. Should i just get it as the TADA with the upgrades will be much more? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3624


----------



## Deeptek

Those LE Vortexes are pretty nice. Hard to beat a build like that with a premade board. The TADA68 with the Alu case is available in a kit only I believe. So you would have to purchase switches and stabilizers and do the soldering yourself. At that point if you are going to do that might as well put in the time to lube the switches and stabs.

If you have experience with soldering and want to do a fun build snag the TADA. I can help you pick the parts if you need some help. If you want something that is already done get the Vortex. I can really stress enough about how much a Alu case helps with the overall feel and sound of a keyboard. Its worth the investment for sure. I also own a dumb amount of keyboards worth more than I would like to comment. Im probably addicted to collecting/buying/trading keyboards. Maybe don't take my advise and done plunge down the rabbit hole  If you do want to make the plunge you can browse through the /r/Mechanicalkeyboards reddit and /r/MechMarket for trading and selling.


----------



## keikei

^Oh yeah, I'm very familiar with rabbit holes. I've been down a few regarding some hobbies. So in the mean time I figure I could at least upgrade some keys on my current board. I'm looking for something decent, but like anything tech, prices can go up quick! Can you guys recommend any sites for caps? https://kprepublic.com/collections/...-3000-87-tkl-ansi-poker?variant=9356752879660


----------



## DarthBaggins

Deeptek said:


> Those LE Vortexes are pretty nice. Hard to beat a build like that with a premade board. The TADA68 with the Alu case is available in a kit only I believe. So you would have to purchase switches and stabilizers and do the soldering yourself. At that point if you are going to do that might as well put in the time to lube the switches and stabs.
> 
> If you have experience with soldering and want to do a fun build snag the TADA. I can help you pick the parts if you need some help. If you want something that is already done get the Vortex. I can really stress enough about how much a Alu case helps with the overall feel and sound of a keyboard. Its worth the investment for sure. I also own a dumb amount of keyboards worth more than I would like to comment. Im probably addicted to collecting/buying/trading keyboards. Maybe don't take my advise and done plunge down the rabbit hole  If you do want to make the plunge you can browse through the /r/Mechanicalkeyboards reddit and /r/MechMarket for trading and selling.


It gets worse when you have artisan caps worth more than most production boards lol (I'm guilty of this lol)


----------



## Deeptek

DarthBaggins said:


> It gets worse when you have artisan caps worth more than most production boards lol (I'm guilty of this lol)


LOTS more than production boards. lol. I just got in Oblivion Dark and am going to have to find a way around that talk with my S/O.


----------



## keikei

How do you guys feel about ABS keycaps? I like the customization options, but I'm unsure of the keycap material: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index....sd-vp3-61-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## CptAsian

keikei said:


> How do you guys feel about ABS keycaps? I like the customization options, but I'm unsure of the keycap material: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index....sd-vp3-61-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html



Just to comment specifically on those custom WASD caps, I've heard that they are okay in quality for a while, but in maybe a few months the caps start to have issues with splotches in their finish or their final coating. I can't quite remember the details, but overall I think it's recommended to avoid those custom caps. Do note though, that I remember reading that maybe a year or two ago, so things may have changed (though I haven't seen any indication that anything has).


----------



## keikei

CptAsian said:


> Just to comment specifically on those custom WASD caps, I've heard that they are okay in quality for a while, but in maybe a few months the caps start to have issues with splotches in their finish or their final coating. I can't quite remember the details, but overall I think it's recommended to avoid those custom caps. Do note though, that I remember reading that maybe a year or two ago, so things may have changed (though I haven't seen any indication that anything has).



Bummer. I should be on the look out for PBT then? I did manage to create something to my liking regarding key colors. I just need to find the site who does it. The search continues.


----------



## confed

keikei said:


> Bummer. I should be on the look out for PBT then? I did manage to create something to my liking regarding key colors. I just need to find the site who does it. The search continues.


Not necessarily. ABS vs PBT is not just 1 material versus the other as thickness plays a large part. GMK sets use ABS and they are generally around $150 - $200 for a base set, with add-ons costing extra. Lots of people love GMK and swear by their Cherry profile. 

SA sets also use ABS and if you get an SA set from Signature Plastics, you'll be buying it now and getting the product in your hands about 10-12 months from now. Maxkeys started making SA sets and you can find them more readily in stock, for much cheaper as well.

To me, I look for profile to determine my next set of keycaps. Right now, I use 2 DSA profile keycap sets for work (1 onsite, 1 when remote) and then my personal computer has an SA set. I like them both and will most likely be trying a new profile soon.


----------



## keikei

confed said:


> Not necessarily. ABS vs PBT is not just 1 material versus the other as thickness plays a large part. GMK sets use ABS and they are generally around $150 - $200 for a base set, with add-ons costing extra. Lots of people love GMK and swear by their Cherry profile.
> 
> SA sets also use ABS and if you get an SA set from Signature Plastics, you'll be buying it now and getting the product in your hands about 10-12 months from now. Maxkeys started making SA sets and you can find them more readily in stock, for much cheaper as well.
> 
> To me, I look for profile to determine my next set of keycaps. Right now, I use 2 DSA profile keycap sets for work (1 onsite, 1 when remote) and then my personal computer has an SA set. I like them both and will most likely be trying a new profile soon.


The more i look into it, the more i want a build of my own. I believe there is a nonsolder method?


----------



## Tal Shiar

CptAsian said:


> Just to comment specifically on those custom WASD caps, I've heard that they are okay in quality for a while, but in maybe a few months the caps start to have issues with splotches in their finish or their final coating. I can't quite remember the details, but overall I think it's recommended to avoid those custom caps. Do note though, that I remember reading that maybe a year or two ago, so things may have changed (though I haven't seen any indication that anything has).



I have used WASD custom keycaps for about 2 years I've had none of those issues. Granted I have 2 other keyboards so it hasn't seen extreme heavy use but the coating still looks good. The caps are a bit slippery and don't grip as well as the PBT caps I have on my other keyboard but it wasn't a deal breaker. For people looking to setup their keyboard with custom colors they are a decent choice - just a little overpriced because they aren't mass produced.


----------



## CptAsian

Tal Shiar said:


> I have used WASD custom keycaps for about 2 years I've had none of those issues. Granted I have 2 other keyboards so it hasn't seen extreme heavy use but the coating still looks good. The caps are a bit slippery and don't grip as well as the PBT caps I have on my other keyboard but it wasn't a deal breaker. For people looking to setup their keyboard with custom colors they are a decent choice - just a little overpriced because they aren't mass produced.



Interesting, good to hear the feedback on those caps isn't entirely negative then.


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> confed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. ABS vs PBT is not just 1 material versus the other as thickness plays a large part. GMK sets use ABS and they are generally around $150 - $200 for a base set, with add-ons costing extra. Lots of people love GMK and swear by their Cherry profile.
> 
> SA sets also use ABS and if you get an SA set from Signature Plastics, you'll be buying it now and getting the product in your hands about 10-12 months from now. Maxkeys started making SA sets and you can find them more readily in stock, for much cheaper as well.
> 
> To me, I look for profile to determine my next set of keycaps. Right now, I use 2 DSA profile keycap sets for work (1 onsite, 1 when remote) and then my personal computer has an SA set. I like them both and will most likely be trying a new profile soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The more i look into it, the more i want a build of my own. I believe there is a nonsolder method?
Click to expand...

Once you build one you will want to build another... and another. Lol. I currently have 5. Not sure of a non solder, never heard of that. 

As far as key caps, I think I'm in the minority because I love OEM profile key caps. I use thick PBT only. I use NPKC caps. They are cheap, good quality and great feeling with a few colors to choose from. This is my GH60 that I built.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> The more i look into it, the more i want a build of my own. I believe there is a nonsolder method?


There is, you can either get a hot swap fitted PCB, like the iGK61 (also available in kits), or you can retrofit any regular pcb with hot-swap sockets, Mill-Max makes those. 

There's also a keyboard that comes with hot swap sockets, the Glorious GMMK, and you can order it without switches, nor keycaps.


----------



## Elrick

kgtuning said:


> Once you build one you will want to build another... and another. Lol. I currently have 5. Not sure of a non solder, never heard of that.
> 
> As far as key caps, I think I'm in the minority because I love OEM profile key caps. I use thick PBT only. I use NPKC caps. They are cheap, good quality and great feeling with a few colors to choose from. This is my GH60 that I built.



Currently using these OEM key-caps on my BOX Navy's simply because they're so cheap and not worried about them being damaged by the old stem fitting on these switches.


Very nice feel when using them because your fingers never slip when you decide to furiously type something, quickly :thumb: .


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> There is, you can either get a hot swap fitted PCB, like the iGK61 (also available in kits), or you can retrofit any regular pcb with hot-swap sockets, Mill-Max makes those.
> 
> There's also a keyboard that comes with hot swap sockets, the Glorious GMMK, and you can order it without switches, nor keycaps.



The build idea is the long game. Meanwhile, here's my new board. I'm not a crazy rgb fan, but for the $ and what i 'need' it fits the bill. I was not able to find everything I wanted in a standard model. I don't have enough knowledge to build my own, but that's the goal. Members here have given me some good ideas. I hope you guys don't mind my dumb questions.


----------



## Ragsters

Best place to buy artisan keycaps? Maybe someone has keyboard stuff to sell me?


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Best place to buy artisan keycaps? Maybe someone has keyboard stuff to sell me?


Here are some that I knew of.

Secondhand/other Market:

Mechmarket https://www.reddit.com/r/mechmarket/
Etsy https://www.etsy.com/market/artisan_keycap
Geekhack https://geekhack.org/index.php

Stores:

KBDfans https://kbdfans.cn/collections/artisan-keycap
Mechanicalkeyboards https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=74
Mechbox https://mechbox.co.uk/collections/artisan-keycaps-2
Jellykey https://www.jellykey.com/product-category/artisan-keycaps/
Massdrop https://massdrop.com
etc. etc.


----------



## Ragsters

Thanks for all the links! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ragsters

Wait! So I have been looking for stuff to update my Pokr 3 and saw some wooden cases. Does anyone know where I can get a purple heart wooden case for my keyboard?


----------



## Deeptek

Just go over to /r/Mechmarket and make a post saying you are looking for one. Royal glam makes wooden cases as well.


----------



## Gilles3000

Oh man a 96 key keyboard kit with an aluminum case for $99... I swore off Massdrop, but I do really want this...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nym96-barebones-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just sucks that there are no cases for the Poker II Type C


----------



## keikei

Would I be able to easily swap out the bottom case of this board. Amazing design. http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/DKYOTD2018/


----------



## boredgunner

I just bought this with Halo Clears.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-ctrl-mechanical-keyboard

I'll let y'all know what I think. Let's see if it can top my Leopold FC750R (MX Clear).


----------



## keikei

boredgunner said:


> I just bought this with Halo Clears.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-ctrl-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> I'll let y'all know what I think. Let's see if it can top my Leopold FC750R (MX Clear).



Oh nice. Super clean look. So I stumbled upon some GMK's. They seem to be the ferrari's of the keycap world considering the cost. Holy smokes! https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40&show=100&sortby=price:desc


----------



## boredgunner

keikei said:


> Oh nice. Super clean look. So I stumbled upon some GMK's. They seem to be the ferrari's of the keycap world considering the cost. Holy smokes! https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40&show=100&sortby=price:desc


Nice to see mechanicalkeyboards carrying them. They certainly have that reputation, despite being ABS.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

boredgunner said:


> I just bought this with Halo Clears.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-ctrl-mechanical-keyboard
> 
> I'll let y'all know what I think. Let's see if it can top my Leopold FC750R (MX Clear).


Had mine for 2 weeks. Going to return it. I do not know how truthful their failure rate is but my second one in the row starting having LED problem. I would make sure that the Green LED works properly even when applying pressure to the board. 

Now in the market for something else. Really like how bright the LEDs got compared to my Razor keyboard but at least this razer keyboards does not have led problems.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> Oh nice. Super clean look. So I stumbled upon some GMK's. They seem to be the ferrari's of the keycap world considering the cost. Holy smokes! https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40&show=100&sortby=price:desc


Yikes, that's expensive, especially that Dolch one. Even if they're nice an thick, I don't think I could ever justify spending that much on a plain jane ABS Dolch set when you can get a surprisingly good quality Dolch set from Tai Hao for nearly a tenth of the cost.


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> Yikes, that's expensive, especially that Dolch one. Even if they're nice an thick, I don't think I could ever justify spending that much on a plain jane ABS Dolch set when you can get a surprisingly good quality Dolch set from Tai Hao for nearly a tenth of the cost.


My guess is that these are a short run supply release, hence the price tag. Reminds me of a certain recent gpu paper launch...


----------



## confed

keikei said:


> My guess is that these are a short run supply release, hence the price tag. Reminds me of a certain recent gpu paper launch...


Nope. All GMK sets basically fall into this price range. They're made in germany, use cherry profile, thick ABS, and much better feel/quality over the Tai-hao sets. Whether or not it is worth the premium, is up to you but outside of SA, GMK is one of, if not the best quality sets you can get. Personally, I prefer SA.


----------



## boredgunner

ZealotKi11er said:


> Had mine for 2 weeks. Going to return it. I do not know how truthful their failure rate is but my second one in the row starting having LED problem. I would make sure that the Green LED works properly even when applying pressure to the board.
> 
> Now in the market for something else. Really like how bright the LEDs got compared to my Razor keyboard but at least this razer keyboards does not have led problems.


Yeah the comments section for the Ctrl keyboard is disturbing at best. Looks like it might be as defective as the XBOX 360 was at launch. If yours didn't have issues, would you have liked them?


----------



## crafty615

boredgunner said:


> Yeah the comments section for the Ctrl keyboard is disturbing at best. Looks like it might be as defective as the XBOX 360 was at launch. If yours didn't have issues, would you have liked them?


I haven't had any issues with mine. I've had it for about 2 months now and love it. Really a fan of these halo clears. Thought I couldn't be moved from MX Blues but these are great. Wish I could take it to work but too expensive of a board to use at work for me personally especially because I would keep all the lighting off.


----------



## keikei

Best clear caps?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I'm in the market to replace my 10 year old Filco Majestouch because it's starting to do this weird thing where some keys get registered twice. I've been out of the keyboard market for a long time and I have no idea what's good anymore. I want a full sized board and I've been looking at the Glorious GMMK and buying Cherry switches separately or the IKBC MF108 V.2. Do you guys have any experience with any of these boards? Do you guys have any suggestions for premium brands? Is Filco still the way to go?


----------



## Elrick

Just need to ask anyone here;

Has anyone a link or photo showing the latest *Glorious GMMK Aura* Key set?

Going to buy a keyboard off them soon but they never showed a pic with their "Aura Key set" installed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> I'm in the market to replace my 10 year old Filco Majestouch because it's starting to do this weird thing where some keys get registered twice. I've been out of the keyboard market for a long time and I have no idea what's good anymore. I want a full sized board and I've been looking at the Glorious GMMK and buying Cherry switches separately or the IKBC MF108 V.2. Do you guys have any experience with any of these boards? Do you guys have any suggestions for premium brands? Is Filco still the way to go?



really can't go wrong with either iKBC or the Glorious line-up, CoolerMaster's MasterKeys Pro boards are really good (imo) and I'm a fan of the OCN edition Ducky fullsize board (just wish I could find one w/ MX-Browns over the MX-Black/Silents that mine currently has)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

DarthBaggins said:


> really can't go wrong with either iKBC or the Glorious line-up, CoolerMaster's MasterKeys Pro boards are really good (imo) and I'm a fan of the OCN edition Ducky fullsize board (just wish I could find one w/ MX-Browns over the MX-Black/Silents that mine currently has)


Thank you so much for the information, I really appreciate it. I just went ahead and ordered a sample switch pack and will pick up the iKBC depending on the result from that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

more than likely with the iKBC you will have to de-solder the switches if you plan to swap them out vs the Glorious has hot-swappable


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

DarthBaggins said:


> more than likely with the iKBC you will have to de-solder the switches if you plan to swap them out vs the Glorious has hot-swappable


Yeah, I'm mostly interested to feel the difference between Black, Brown, Red, and Blue as well as how the o-rings change the feel. I think iKBC carries all of the switches so I should be okay.


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have any information on the GMK Gameboy keycap set? I just saw this and I must have it.

https://www.pictadesk.com/thekey.company


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I'd say keep an eye on thekey.company's website


----------



## ZealotKi11er

boredgunner said:


> Yeah the comments section for the Ctrl keyboard is disturbing at best. Looks like it might be as defective as the XBOX 360 was at launch. If yours didn't have issues, would you have liked them?


Pros: 
1) LED are very bright.
2) Construction of the body and looks.
3) USB-C

Cons:
1) Keycaps.
2) The fact that there is no real software.
3) No Onboard memory so if you lose power to it you lose everything. 

I think with all the cons + defects + price its best to wait for the next versions with improvements from user feedback.


----------



## burksdb

I picked up both the Massdrop Ctrl and the Gmmk one. 

Gmmk with the Purple Pros and the Massdrop with Halo Trues

small album here:

https://imgur.com/a/HjlGxYO


----------



## DarthBaggins

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly interested to feel the difference between Black, Brown, Red, and Blue as well as how the o-rings change the feel. I think iKBC carries all of the switches so I should be okay.


I'm more of fan of Browns and blacks, Blues are have the tactility & weight I like but not a big fan of the loud click (blues where also my first switch). I would love to try some Halo trues and clears, and also would love a set of 67g Zealios to use on a board.


----------



## ryan92084

ZealotKi11er said:


> Pros:
> 1) LED are very bright.
> 2) Construction of the body and looks.
> 3) USB-C
> 
> Cons:
> 1) Keycaps.
> 2) The fact that there is no real software.
> 3) No Onboard memory so if you lose power to it you lose everything.
> 
> I think with all the cons + defects + price its best to wait for the next versions with improvements from user feedback.


IIrc there actually is an onboard memory the settings just aren't set to be saved by default for some reason. I keep meaning to dig up the tweak and try it. Bummer about your double defect units mine is still going strong.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

DarthBaggins said:


> I'm more of fan of Browns and blacks, Blues are have the tactility & weight I like but not a big fan of the loud click (blues where also my first switch). I would love to try some Halo trues and clears, and also would love a set of 67g Zealios to use on a board.


My Filco at home are MX Blues and I've been using those for 10 years and I love the way they sound. I have MX Browns at work and they are nice because I feel like I can type for a longer period of time before feeling fatigued. I'm really interested in the Red.

I've been reading that Cherry switches aren't what they used to be and that Kailh are superior. There are so many new switch options it's really making my head spin.


----------



## Gilles3000

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> My Filco at home are MX Blues and I've been using those for 10 years and I love the way they sound. I have MX Browns at work and they are nice because I feel like I can type for a longer period of time before feeling fatigued. I'm really interested in the Red.
> 
> I've been reading that Cherry switches aren't what they used to be and that Kailh are superior. There are so many new switch options it's really making my head spin.


Cherry's mold have recently been refreshed, so the quality should be improved a bit again. Probably still won't be as good as clean vintage switches though.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ragsters said:


> Does anyone have any information on the GMK Gameboy keycap set? I just saw this and I must have it.
> 
> https://www.pictadesk.com/thekey.company





CSCoder4ever said:


> I'd say keep an eye on thekey.company's website


Well it looks like you can see more details here.


----------



## keikei

Jesus! $10 for just stabilizers?! Does the pricing look right to you guys? https://kbdfans.cn/collections/full...l-keyboard-65-iso-layout?variant=210962841613


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Considering how seemingly sought after cherry stabilizers are, yes sounds fair to me.


----------



## kgtuning

When I've bought genuine cherry stabs in the past I believe they were around 5$usd.

edit: On winnja a set of plate mount cherry stabs is 9.50$usd and on Novelkeys a set would be 10.25$usd. You may be able to pick them up cheaper on mouser...


----------



## Deeptek

Here is a new custom that I got. Maybe only 20 of them in existence so I was really hyped to get one.

Its a Singa V2 Polycarbonate. It has 62G C3 Tangerine Switches that have been lubed with Tribosys 3204. The keycaps are GMK Serika. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kgtuning

Deeptek said:


> Here is a new custom that I got. Maybe only 20 of them in existence so I was really hyped to get one.
> 
> Its a Singa V2 Polycarbonate. It has 62G C3 Tangerine Switches that have been lubed with Tribosys 3204. The keycaps are GMK Serika. Hope you enjoy.


Wow, very nice.


----------



## keikei

Deeptek said:


> Here is a new custom that I got. Maybe only 20 of them in existence so I was really hyped to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Singa V2 Polycarbonate. It has 62G C3 Tangerine Switches that have been lubed with Tribosys 3204. The keycaps are GMK Serika. Hope you enjoy.



Noice. How do you like the GMKs?


----------



## porksmuggler

Cheap zone post. I still have one of these real Cherry black beauties in my closet.

KB-MEK007US
https://www.ttesports.com/productPage.aspx?p=19&g=ftr

These days I'm using one of these, since they're smaller. Sure, no Cherry, keycaps frequently take orbit because they're all loose, and the backlight is way to bright even on the lowest setting, but at least the usb cable detaches quickly, also due to a loose plug, whenever I drop it or get tangled up.

Ajazz Geek AK33
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ajazz-Geek...chanical-Keyboard-for-PC-Laptop-/121991387736


----------



## Deeptek

keikei said:


> Noice. How do you like the GMKs?


Big fan. Been using them for a few years. I like the silky smoothness to the keys over grittier texture the pbt (enjoy, gateron) caps have.


----------



## keikei

I'm looking to swap out the white PBT keycaps on my vortex. It looks amazing when the rgb's light up, but the kb really stands out, in a bad way, against my all black pc setup. I'm leaning towards a black translucent or black on black key set. Maybe even get a more aesthetically pleasing usb cable as well.

*update: i think ive found some replacements. Non-translucent keys, but i love the look! https://meckeyalpha.com/collections/keycaps/products/pbt-e02bk01


----------



## Ragsters

I have had the Pokr3 for a while now and feel like I'm needing the arrow keys more and more. What is a good 65% keyboard with similar or better build quality than the pokr3?

Edit: Separate question: Does anyone have any opinions of the quality of WASD keyboards? I use one for work but my Pokr3 seems so much more robust.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ragsters said:


> I have had the Pokr3 for a while now and feel like I'm needing the arrow keys more and more. What is a good 65% keyboard with similar or better build quality than the pokr3?
> 
> Edit: Separate question: Does anyone have any opinions of the quality of WASD keyboards? I use one for work but my Pokr3 seems so much more robust.


I would point you to a tada68 with an aluminum case.

and having a WASDv2 87-key w/ MX Clears, it's a pretty solid keyboard imo.


----------



## Ragsters

CSCoder4ever said:


> I would point you to a tada68[/ur] with an aluminum case.
> 
> and having a WASDv2 87-key w/ MX Clears, it's a pretty solid keyboard imo.




Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## crafty615

Ragsters said:


> I have had the Pokr3 for a while now and feel like I'm needing the arrow keys more and more. What is a good 65% keyboard with similar or better build quality than the pokr3?
> 
> Edit: Separate question: Does anyone have any opinions of the quality of WASD keyboards? I use one for work but my Pokr3 seems so much more robust.


Got my WASD V2 w/ mx blues from a coworker who had it for 3 years then I used it for another 2. Just sold it to a buddy and it is still going strong. Only reason I sold it was to help pay for the massdrop ctrl board I got and I didn't have a place I could use it because new job is quieter than my last so blues are little too loud. Thinking of gettings a WASD Code with clears for work since I liked my V2 so much.


----------



## Deeptek

Ragsters said:


> I have had the Pokr3 for a while now and feel like I'm needing the arrow keys more and more. What is a good 65% keyboard with similar or better build quality than the pokr3?
> 
> Edit: Separate question: Does anyone have any opinions of the quality of WASD keyboards? I use one for work but my Pokr3 seems so much more robust.


Check out the Tada68. You can typically find them with a plastic case for around $80. Vortex also just came out with a 65 called the Cypher.


----------



## keikei

What does everyone use for usb cables? The stock cable really stands out, in bad way, for my current kb. I've seen those usb coiled cables, but what are some choices?


----------



## mAs81

keikei said:


> What does everyone use for usb cables? The stock cable really stands out, in bad way, for my current kb. I've seen those usb coiled cables, but what are some choices?



Got mine from https://www.mimic-cables.com/ some time ago...


The sleeving and quality is top notch and you can also find coiled sleeved cables there..


Give it a look :thumb:


----------



## Ragsters

CSCoder4ever said:


> I would point you to a tada68 with an aluminum case.
> 
> and having a WASDv2 87-key w/ MX Clears, it's a pretty solid keyboard imo.





crafty615 said:


> Got my WASD V2 w/ mx blues from a coworker who had it for 3 years then I used it for another 2. Just sold it to a buddy and it is still going strong. Only reason I sold it was to help pay for the massdrop ctrl board I got and I didn't have a place I could use it because new job is quieter than my last so blues are little too loud. Thinking of gettings a WASD Code with clears for work since I liked my V2 so much.





Deeptek said:


> Check out the Tada68. You can typically find them with a plastic case for around $80. Vortex also just came out with a 65 called the Cypher.


Just finished ordering the WASD V2 87-key (white case) with MX Browns and GMK Hyperfuse Redux keycap set. Super excited! Now I need a custom cable to match. I also eventually want a purple heart wooden wrist rest. Thanks again guys. Oh, and you will probably see my white Pokr3 on our classified page soon.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is Cooler Master MasterKeys MK750 any good?


----------



## boredgunner

ZealotKi11er said:


> Is Cooler Master MasterKeys MK750 any good?


Not sure but I'm really liking the Cooler Master MasterBait fishing rods


----------



## Caccapupu91

Hi guys, i have a problem with an Royal Kludge RK61. Yep is chinese and economic and the switch have short life xD I have replace some switch already like "wasd" i'm a chill gamer lul. Btw this keyboard have leds white, in game many time stop work for a micro second and leds go off idem the input but if i press one key all turn up. I have already tested usb port and cable micro usb and driver windows, nothing. PCB go slowly on the dead? Or possible internal micro usb fault ?

Greetings from Italy :*


----------



## mAs81

ZealotKi11er said:


> Is Cooler Master MasterKeys MK750 any good?


Never had any problem with Coolermaster boards..I've used their Tk quickfire series(Tk Stealth) , and it was an awesome little board ..


Friend of mine also has a Masterkeys Pro M , which has also turned out very good..Both boards with MX Browns..


And with the inclusion of a wristrest ,media keys ,elevated keycaps and software , it's premium pricing is to be expected..


Other boards on that price might have better software , but the CM's build quality is hard to top , at least imho

:thumb:


----------



## 331149

"Because saving money is boring" ..

I've had my first mechanical keyboard for 5 years now. I paid 110 bucks for it. A decent 'regular' keyboard would cost me around 60-70 bucks and would last me roughly 2-3 years, sometimes much shorter than that. So it has already paid for itself.


----------



## keikei

I ended up pre-ordering some dye sub pbt caps. Basically black on black. Hopefully, the month long wait wont seem so long. I'm looking to find a 2nd board. Too many options! Ugh!


----------



## Deeptek

That probably aimed more towards hobbyists in the keyboard community. People that buy keyboard kits, switches, mod their own switches, keycaps and other group buys.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ragsters the group buy is live, here is the link:

https://thekey.company/collections/gb-gmk-dmg/products/gmk-dmg


----------



## Ragsters

CSCoder4ever said:


> Ragsters the group buy is live, here is the link:
> 
> https://thekey.company/collections/gb-gmk-dmg/products/gmk-dmg


Yeah, I know. I really want them but ended up getting a new keyboard with Hyperfuse Redux keycaps instead. I know if I dont jump on these now, they will never come up again.


----------



## Deeptek

TKC will probably have left overs for sale after they ship their group buy caps. You can always find what you need on r/mechmarket as well.


----------



## Vlada011

My Deck Francium Pro few years old. Decision to buy this keyboard was VERY smart decision.
So much garbage on the market in form of expensive keyboards and I'm not sure how I success to find this jewel near so much garbage.












This is how most stable legs should look like on strong mechanical keyboard.
Total 3 levels, without, with small and with full feets and channel for cable. 
Removable cable could influence on lifetime of keyboard, 
but most keyboards will not survive so long to experience that, Deck will survive and such connector could be problem.




























This keyboard you can't move backward-forward on table. 
You only could put bottom part of table inside pushing keyboard.
Every LED diode work. Maybe because I never used them (Only NKey LED shine because it's Enabled) but again owners of some expensive keyboards can't say that after 2 months.
One more thing I like, Cherry MX Brown keys on DS PBT keycaps produce noise similar as Blue, something between Brown and Blue.

Only real competition of this keyboard is Filco Majestouch 2 but only after investment in new keycaps become competitive.
And cost 100$ more. 










When she become 6-7 years old I will replace keycaps.
I'm curious how good will be if some aluminium case replace her original case, I replace Cherry MX Brown keycaps with Clear without LED.
Is it possible when become really old.
On that way I would have new keyboard, different but with soul of my Deck 87 Francium PRO.


----------



## Ragsters

Ok guys so about a week ago I got my new WASD keyboard. Jut now I opened it up to inspect it and to my surprise I got the new WASD V25! It has USB C type connection. I have to be one of the first with these new versions.


----------



## jonny27

Quick question for anyone that has used the Glorious GMMK v2. I have a chance to grab one on sale close to me, how does the backlight behave with the pc turned off? I already got burned once with a keyboard that would simply light up as long as it was connected to some usb port, it was pretty annoying having to disconnect it everytime the pc was turned off, else it would still light up the whole room. Would rather not repeat the stunt again.


----------



## Vlada011

Is it WASD competitive with Filco in quality. That's only 3 brands from 4 I would use. Filco, Deck, Cherry and WASD.
Other keyboards simply not exist for me. But I'm open for some new models from unknown brands if want to buid custom keyboards with high quality parts, aluminium case etc... Filco is good because there is a lot of cases and keycaps optimized for them.


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I just got my Ducky Shine 7. I have a couple of questions: what's the 4th led on the right? Caps lock, Num Lock, Scroll Lock and...?
How do I update the firmware? It looks there's no such option in Ducky app...
Thanks everybodY!


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys is there an affordable RGB TKL, wanting to get one for my daughter for Christmas, hopefully not with super "gamer" font or looks. Something in the $50-60 range that is fairly good quality?


----------



## DarthBaggins

lightsout said:


> Hey guys is there an affordable RGB TKL, wanting to get one for my daughter for Christmas, hopefully not with super "gamer" font or looks. Something in the $50-60 range that is fairly good quality?


Here's one on Amazon: E-Element Z-88 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Brown Switch

Also the Velocifire boards are pretty good for a budget board option. imo


----------



## lightsout

DarthBaggins said:


> Here's one on Amazon: E-Element Z-88 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Brown Switch
> 
> Also the Velocifire boards are pretty good for a budget board option. imo


Thanks.


----------



## twerk

Hi folks, I've put my faithful Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake up on the marketplace. UK based, let me know you're interested!

https://www.overclock.net/forum/147...fs-uk-ducky-shine-3-year-snake-mx-browns.html


----------



## john1016

Probably going to order a "Wooting one - Tenkeyless (TKL) Analog input Mechanical Keyboard", was wondering how the flaretech optical switches(blue clicky) are compared too cherry blue switches on my ducky zero?


----------



## Elrick

Vlada011 said:


> Is it WASD competitive with Filco in quality.


It actually looks like WASD has collapsed because there are no more keyboards for sale.

Their website seem's dead because there is no keyboard for sale. Either they are preparing for Chapter 11 or gone into retail hibernation which around this time of year, spell's imminent death.


----------



## Ragsters

Elrick said:


> It actually looks like WASD has collapsed because there are no more keyboards for sale.
> 
> Their website seem's dead because there is no keyboard for sale. Either they are preparing for Chapter 11 or gone into retail hibernation which around this time of year, spell's imminent death.


This is crazy talk. They are absolutely killing it right now especially since they are now carrying GMK keycaps.


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> This is crazy talk. They are absolutely killing it right now especially since they are now carrying GMK keycaps.


What who where? Wasd gmk?

Anyone point me in the direction of a 60% RGB board around $100. What's up with the Anne 2.


----------



## Elrick

Ragsters said:


> This is crazy talk. They are absolutely killing it right now especially since they are now carrying GMK keycaps.


BUT where are their Keyboards? Provide a link showing any keyboards to BUY at this moment in time?

Not concerned about their rubbish accessories, already have hundreds of key-cap sets off BSP, SA and GMK.


----------



## Ragsters

Elrick said:


> BUT where are their Keyboards? Provide a link showing any keyboards to BUY at this moment in time?
> 
> Not concerned about their rubbish accessories, already have hundreds of key-cap sets off BSP, SA and GMK.


I dont understand. I just purchased a white cased TKL V25(usb-c) about two weeks ago from their website.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/
Just go to the link provided and click buy. There are many to choose from.


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> I dont understand. I just purchased a white cased TKL V25(usb-c) about two weeks ago from their website.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/
> Just go to the link provided and click buy. There are many to choose from.


Maybe he was looking at full size they seem to be pretty much out.


----------



## Ragsters

lightsout said:


> What who where? Wasd gmk?
> 
> Anyone point me in the direction of a 60% RGB board around $100. What's up with the Anne 2.


If you are looking for a 60% keyboard for a good price I am selling one at our marketplace. It has LED but only white.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/147...ex-pokr3r-mechanical-keyboard-price-drop.html


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> If you are looking for a 60% keyboard for a good price I am selling one at our marketplace. It has LED but only white.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/147...ex-pokr3r-mechanical-keyboard-price-drop.html


Thanks man its for my daughter, she wants a black one with RGB.

Finally found the gmk on WASD, wow thats pretty sweet. Price seems pretty fair for what GMK sets fetch.


----------



## Ragsters

lightsout said:


> Thanks man its for my daughter, she wants a black one with RGB.
> 
> Finally found the gmk on WASD, wow thats pretty sweet. Price seems pretty fair for what GMK sets fetch.


I think its fair only because some of those GMK styles are out of stock. I got the Hyperfuse Redux with my WASD TKL.


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> I think its fair only because some of those GMK styles are out of stock. I got the Hyperfuse Redux with my WASD TKL.


What do you mean, who else stocks GMK, they always seem to easily be above $150. Closer to $200


----------



## keikei

Updated my vortex with some varmilo keys. Its a much cleaner look. Now, i just need a black usb cable.


----------



## Elrick

Ragsters said:


> I dont understand. I just purchased a white cased TKL V25(usb-c) about two weeks ago from their website.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/
> Just go to the link provided and click buy. There are many to choose from.


Went here http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard.html

There are no - 104 model keyboards (real versions) available at all.

They just never bothered at all even posting anything other than - "OUT of STOCK".

Has been that way for more than 2 MONTHS now. That was why I had to go elsewhere instead, to get some more keyboards.

Seems they have fell from their Ivory Tower, which I couldn't care less now especially when there are so many places to buy quality keyboards.


----------



## Ragsters

Elrick said:


> Went here http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard.html
> 
> There are no - 104 model keyboards (real versions) available at all.
> 
> They just never bothered at all even posting anything other than - "OUT of STOCK".
> 
> Has been that way for more than 2 MONTHS now. That was why I had to go elsewhere instead, to get some more keyboards.
> 
> Seems they have fell from their Ivory Tower, which I couldn't care less now especially when there are so many places to buy quality keyboards.


I just checked today and they have the 104 model in cherry blues in stock.


----------



## Ragsters

lightsout said:


> What do you mean, who else stocks GMK, they always seem to easily be above $150. Closer to $200


https://www.originativeco.com/collections/keysets


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ragsters said:


> https://www.originativeco.com/collections/keysets


Need that Tokyo Nights set that they have, that would look nice on my OCN Ducky (also I could swap my Miami Night set to my CM Pro S)


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> https://www.originativeco.com/collections/keysets


Yeah I know about them. Pretty nice collection.


----------



## Ragsters

Here is a picture of my new keyboard.


----------



## lightsout

Ragsters said:


> Here is a picture of my new keyboard.


Wow, is that a WASD? Pretty great.


----------



## Elrick

Ragsters said:


> I just checked today and they have the 104 model in cherry blues in stock.


Bought a Filco instead, with Cherry Blue switches (co-star stabs - original) PLUS a Kobo coloured frame to go with that keyboard.

WASD is the past, nothing worth buying from them anymore. Host of other quality products available that you could customize quite easily.


----------



## lightsout

Elrick said:


> Bought a Filco instead, with Cherry Blue switches (co-star stabs - original) PLUS a Kobo coloured frame to go with that keyboard.
> 
> WASD is the past, nothing worth buying from them anymore. Host of other quality products available that you could customize quite easily.


If wasd is the past then filco is ancient history. Come on man.


----------



## Ragsters

Elrick said:


> Bought a Filco instead, with Cherry Blue switches (co-star stabs - original) PLUS a Kobo coloured frame to go with that keyboard.
> 
> WASD is the past, nothing worth buying from them anymore. Host of other quality products available that you could customize quite easily.


Your ridiculous man. Dont put othere people purchases down just to justify your own purchase. The truth is Filco, WASD, Vortex, Ducky etc. all make good products.



lightsout said:


> If wasd is the past then filco is ancient history. Come on man.


Lol. So true. They must be one of the oldest of keyboard companies.


----------



## gpvecchi

I got my brand new Shine 7: can you please suggest a nice cable for it? Thank you!


----------



## Ragsters

gpvecchi said:


> I got my brand new Shine 7: can you please suggest a nice cable for it? Thank you!


This one from Massdrop will match perfectly with that keyboard.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mechcables-oblivion-custom-sleeved-usb-cable


----------



## Elrick

Ragsters said:


> Your ridiculous man. Dont put othere people purchases down just to justify your own purchase. The truth is Filco, WASD, Vortex, Ducky etc. all make good products.


When I wanted to PURCHASE a 104 keyboard with Blues, WASD did NOT HAVE any in stock.

Still is the current situation there, whether purchasing with their GMK key-caps or not there are NO 104 keyboards supplied with any Cherry Switches.

Just because you got lucky doesn't mean it's the norm, just re-check their laughable so-called inventory, they have NONE in the 104 section.

Either the management at WASD needs a firm kick up their lazy butts or people go elsewhere (Mechanical Keyboards) to buy their gear. Have purchased 104's in the past (at WASD) but no more, simply because there are never any stock available.

In fact WASD is losing business not increasing it, either by offering their lamentable poor quality key-caps or the GMK sets. They should do like Mechanical Keyboards, just sell the GMK sets separately instead of trying to desperately bundle it with keyboards, that they're not selling.


----------



## lightsout

Elrick said:


> When I wanted to PURCHASE a 104 keyboard with Blues, WASD did NOT HAVE any in stock.
> 
> Still is the current situation there, whether purchasing with their GMK key-caps or not there are NO 104 keyboards supplied with any Cherry Switches.
> 
> Just because you got lucky doesn't mean it's the norm, just re-check their laughable so-called inventory, they have NONE in the 104 section.
> 
> Either the management at WASD needs a firm kick up their lazy butts or people go elsewhere (Mechanical Keyboards) to buy their gear. Have purchased 104's in the past (at WASD) but no more, simply because there are never any stock available.
> 
> In fact WASD is losing business not increasing it, either by offering their lamentable poor quality key-caps or the GMK sets. They should do like Mechanical Keyboards, just sell the GMK sets separately instead of trying to desperately bundle it with keyboards, that they're not selling.


Bro, I am seriously restraining myself here with this nonsense your posting. Wow


----------



## gpvecchi

Ragsters said:


> This one from Massdrop will match perfectly with that keyboard.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mechcables-oblivion-custom-sleeved-usb-cable


Many thanks! I'm EU based, anyway...


----------



## neurotix

Hey guys.

Opinion of the Ducky One 2 RGB? I just got the PBT version (I am not a tenkeyless fan) and love it. Got really sick of Corsairs crappy CUE software with my K70 Lux and the keys wiggle a lot while typing. Glad to have something that is a lot better quality and requires no software for the RGB. Does anyone else have this board? (I think it just released around the time I got it about a month ago now.)

Also. I have an OCN Ducky


----------



## Kimir

I'd say go for it.
I have a Shine 3 with mx black and YOTG with mx red. I find myself more confortable typing on the black than on the red, I have my eyes on the One 2 RGB with mx nature white right now.


----------



## neurotix

Oh, I think you misunderstood Kimir- I already have mine and I love it! I was just wondering if anyone else had one and what the opinion is...

I have the Ducky One 2 RGB PBT with MX reds. Its great and feels much better than my K70 Lux with MX Reds.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah, misunderstood, I thought you asked opinion before purchasing one, my bad.


----------



## lightsout

neurotix said:


> Oh, I think you misunderstood Kimir- I already have mine and I love it! I was just wondering if anyone else had one and what the opinion is...
> 
> I have the Ducky One 2 RGB PKT with MX reds. Its great and feels much better than my K70 Lux with MX Reds.


What do you mean by PKT?

EDIT** Oh probably PBT I'd imagine?


----------



## neurotix

Yes that is what I meant. I am not even sure what it is short for as I don't think I've ever seen it written out fully. I will go back and fix it.

I have only had mechanical boards for 2 years or so and am relatively new to them, excepting when I was young, and all computer keyboards were mechanical keyboards.  So I am not familiar with some terminology.


----------



## lightsout

neurotix said:


> Yes that is what I meant. I am not even sure what it is short for as I don't think I've ever seen it written out fully. I will go back and fix it.
> 
> I have only had mechanical boards for 2 years or so and am relatively new to them, excepting when I was young, and all computer keyboards were mechanical keyboards.  So I am not familiar with some terminology.


No worries I have been out of this hobby for a while I thought it was something I was unfamiliar with.


----------



## Kimir

neurotix said:


> Yes that is what I meant. I am not even sure what it is short for as I don't think I've ever seen it written out fully. I will go back and fix it.
> 
> I have only had mechanical boards for 2 years or so and am relatively new to them, excepting when I was young, and all computer keyboards were mechanical keyboards.  So I am not familiar with some terminology.


PBT stands for Polybutylene Terephthalate, it's the material used for the keycaps.
https://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_material#PBT


----------



## exploiteddna

anyone have a good recommendation for a keyboard that:
- has nature white switches
- has per-key rgb LEDs (or per-switch)
- full size board (no TKL or similar)
- has a "menu key" (usually between R-Win and R-Ctrl keys; opens context menu, like right click; many rgb backlit kbs remove this key/function and replace it with a function key that is used to change the backlighting or perform alternate functions like media controls -- this is a really important requirement, I use this key all the time, and im not terribly interested in trying to remap it, as previous attempts to do this on one of my older ducky shine boards gave me mixed results)
- the backlighting can actually pass through the translucent letter portion of the keycap. I have seen some in recent months where the backlighting is meant to spill around the keycaps, not pass through

these are the main requirements i can think of. Of course I have looked at some, but there arent many (any?) to choose from. I currently use a K70 with reds for my backlit full-size board, but idk .. its sort of meh.


----------



## infernal rodent

I got into mechanical keyboards after reading this thread when my Sidewinder X6 started to die,got an Eagletec KG010 which is pretty nice for a $40 board,then decided to try ortholinear boards and got a Cherry RC128BM,it ended up looking like this after a few mods-



Spoiler














Replaced MX black switches with blues and changed to DSA keycaps.

I eventually got rather sick of that boards lack of NKRO so decided to go custom and built this-



Spoiler















BFO-9000 pcbs,custom top and bottom plates,switches are the Outemu blues from the KG010,layout is my own and it really works well for me.

Thank you all for getting me into this hobby.


----------



## Ragsters

infernal rodent said:


> I got into mechanical keyboards after reading this thread when my Sidewinder X6 started to die,got an Eagletec KG010 which is pretty nice for a $40 board,then decided to try ortholinear boards and got a Cherry RC128BM,it ended up looking like this after a few mods-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced MX black switches with blues and changed to DSA keycaps.
> 
> I eventually got rather sick of that boards lack of NKRO so decided to go custom and built this-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFO-9000 pcbs,custom top and bottom plates,switches are the Outemu blues from the KG010,layout is my own and it really works well for me.
> 
> Thank you all for getting me into this hobby.


Your custom board looks awesome man! Keep the hobby alive.


----------



## pez

I got a chance to try out the Halo switches and I think I'm pretty close to making one of the ALT keyboards my next board for home use. I love the Topres, but I think I want some decent backlighting and a software-free experience. It's a shame as the newer Razer switches on the Huntsman are really nice and smooth, but the software is starting to become a pain. I never had big qualms with it before, but it seems to be getting worse for me the close they get to non-beta Synapse 3.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> It's a shame as the newer Razer switches on the Huntsman are really nice and smooth, but the software is starting to become a pain. I never had big qualms with it before, but it seems to be getting worse for me the close they get to non-beta Synapse 3.


That has ALWAYS been their biggest let down the enforcement of Synapse bloatware upon all of their product range.

I stopped drinking the Razer-kola a long time ago and have been cleansed free from any of their influence and deceit, when so-called new products are presented continuously.

Since they have decided to follow this evil path, there are far more competitors out there that supply the products you deserve without being forced to install their pointless Synapseware anywhere on your PC.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Decided to put my Dolch set on my Pro S to start the year off


----------



## kgtuning

DarthBaggins said:


> Decided to put my Dolch set on my Pro S to start the year off


The Dolch set always looks good. My GH60 needs a dolch set instead of black.


----------



## pez

My Miami Dolch set is currently on a $40 Magicforce 68, but I still like it so .


----------



## DarthBaggins

pez said:


> My Miami Dolch set is currently on a $40 Magicforce 68, but I still like it so .


not as bad as when I had the dolch set on my $25 Velocifire lol


----------



## lightsout

Got a brand new board for sale if anyone is interested.
Gateron Blues, PBT dyesub caps.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/147...da-68-gateron-blue-switches.html#post27830000


----------



## Chargeit

Hey what's up guys.

I recently started streaming on Wednesday and Friday with a friend of mine. When streaming I turn off my lights and use rgb lights as accent lighting. Because of this I can't see my keyboard while gaming. I currently own a Das Pro 4 which doesn't have led/rgb lighting. Do you guys have any suggestions for a good RGB keyboard that would be on par with the quality of my current pro 4? 

Outside of that I see that Das has an rgb keyboard. Does anyone have any experience with their rgb keyboard line?

Thanks.

*Guess I should mention that my current keyboard uses Cherry Mx Brown and my budget is in the 200 range though it's flexible.

I made a list of what I want in a keyboard,

Must have,
1. Usb 2.0 port (at least 1 for plugging my wireless mouse receiver into)
2. Rgb lights
3. Per-key lighting (I want to be able to set the keys used in game a different color then other keys.
4. A single cable (Razor has a kb with two cables, no thanks)

Nice to have, though I can live without
1. Cherry mx brown switch
2. Volume/media buttons

Have found these two keyboards,

Das Keyboard 4Q - Looks like an rgb version of my current keyboard. No professional reviews and a lot of complaints about the software (I think it meets all of my needs but not sure about the per-key lighting)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HBHMP97/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3M6OHSKSMLKUS&psc=1

Logitech G513 - Has a single usb port which is good enough and per-key lighting. Uses a switch I'm not familuar with and lacks a volume knob/media buttons.
https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard-Keyswitches/dp/B07B2XDX45


Any thoughts on the two keyboards I just mentioned?


----------



## Chargeit

Just ordered the Logitech G513 for $117 shipped.

Has most of what I wanted. Also like that it uses the same software as my mouse. If I don't like it I'll return it and try that Das 4Q.


*The Corsair k70 MK.2 is $100 on Amazon right now. I ordered one of those too. I'll test out the Logitech and Corsair and see which one I like the best. Hell, maybe I'll keep both. Will see how it goes.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D5S5QKF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Chargeit

Dang. I decided to take a look at how long I've owned my current Mechanical keyboard. 

My First Mech keyboard was a Tt E Sports Poseidon with mx brown's. Bought it in Jan 2014 so I've owned it for 5 years. Used it as my main keyboard for a little over a year.

I picked up this Das pro 4 in Feb 2015. I've used it as my main keyboard since. 

Interesting seeing that I've gotten pretty good usage out of my current mech keyboards. Not feeling quit as guilty about replacing them. Though they both still have homes. I'll bring my Das to work and I'll use my Poseidon on my 3rd pc. 

Also noticed that my main mouse (Logitech G700s) is 4 years old (Jan 2015). Wondering if I should start looking into replacing it. Has been a good mouse but the battery life is junk and I usually use it wired. 

Time flies.


----------



## CptAsian

Chargeit said:


> Dang. I decided to take a look at how long I've owned my current Mechanical keyboard.
> 
> My First Mech keyboard was a Tt E Sports Poseidon with mx brown's. Bought it in Jan 2014 so I've owned it for 5 years. Used it as my main keyboard for a little over a year.
> 
> I picked up this Das pro 4 in Feb 2015. I've used it as my main keyboard since.
> 
> Interesting seeing that I've gotten pretty good usage out of my current mech keyboards. Not feeling quit as guilty about replacing them. Though they both still have homes. I'll bring my Das to work and I'll use my Poseidon on my 3rd pc.
> 
> Also noticed that my main mouse (Logitech G700s) is 4 years old (Jan 2015). Wondering if I should start looking into replacing it. Has been a good mouse but the battery life is junk and I usually use it wired.
> 
> Time flies.



Funny you should mention that, my Logitech G700S that I purchased in October of 2014 just kicked the bucket last week. I've just ordered a G900; we'll see how it compares.


----------



## Chargeit

CptAsian said:


> Funny you should mention that, my Logitech G700S that I purchased in October of 2014 just kicked the bucket last week. I've just ordered a G900; we'll see how it compares.


What happened to it? Did a button break or did it stop working? As far as I can tell mine is still going strong. Would be nice to replace it with something that has a longer battery life though. I mostly use it with the wire attached.


----------



## CptAsian

Chargeit said:


> What happened to it? Did a button break or did it stop working? As far as I can tell mine is still going strong. Would be nice to replace it with something that has a longer battery life though. I mostly use it with the wire attached.



My left click button is acting up massively all of a sudden. A single click registers as a double click, and I can no longer click and drag consistently. The button has a few other quirks that don't follow a pattern. It's probably worth popping open and attempting to clean, but I went ahead and got a replacement anyhow. The last two times I had similar issues with a mouse, cleaning it didn't improve anything, so I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## Chargeit

CptAsian said:


> My left click button is acting up massively all of a sudden. A single click registers as a double click, and I can no longer click and drag consistently. The button has a few other quirks that don't follow a pattern. It's probably worth popping open and attempting to clean, but I went ahead and got a replacement anyhow. The last two times I had similar issues with a mouse, cleaning it didn't improve anything, so I'm not very hopeful.


Ah. Yeah it sounds like it's time to just replace it.

Do you play competitive fps or something else that's rough on mice? I'm a heavy pc user though what I do tends to be fairly easy on my peripherals and they tend to last a long time. I usually replace stuff because I want to more then because it failed me.


----------



## CptAsian

Chargeit said:


> Ah. Yeah it sounds like it's time to just replace it.
> 
> Do you play competitive fps or something else that's rough on mice? I'm a heavy pc user though what I do tends to be fairly easy on my peripherals and they tend to last a long time. I usually replace stuff because I want to more then because it failed me.



Not really, no. I'm just a pretty heavy PC user as well, and I'd like to think I take pretty good care of all of my stuff. Interestingly, I'm pretty sure it's just mice that have worn out on me like that. The only other PC part that's died on me has been an HD 7990 due to higher average temps since it's a dual GPU card, and even then I kept both cores under 70-75 C.


----------



## Chargeit

CptAsian said:


> Not really, no. I'm just a pretty heavy PC user as well, and I'd like to think I take pretty good care of all of my stuff. Interestingly, I'm pretty sure it's just mice that have worn out on me like that. The only other PC part that's died on me has been an HD 7990 due to higher average temps since it's a dual GPU card, and even then I kept both cores under 70-75 C.


Do you have large hands? Could see big hands doing a lot of damage over time to a mouse. Find it interesting as to what causes such things.

I've had mixed results with headsets. I tend to get cheaper ones since I only use them in co-op for voice. I also tend to be rough with them since they were cheap. Last pair one of the ears went out. Though for my current set I picked up a Sony PlayStation gold wireless headset that I care about a little more. Want to keep that one around. 


That K70 keyboard comes in today. Can't wait to check it out. That Das has been a great keyboard though it's bulky for my keyboard tray and I'm bored with it. I'm also looking forward to replacing my work keyboard with the Das. I'm at work right now typing this on a cheap Logitech K120 membrane keyboard. It's a good keyboard for what it is and better then what came with the computers but I need mech in my work life.


----------



## CptAsian

Chargeit said:


> Do you have large hands? Could see big hands doing a lot of damage over time to a mouse. Find it interesting as to what causes such things.
> 
> I've had mixed results with headsets. I tend to get cheaper ones since I only use them in co-op for voice. I also tend to be rough with them since they were cheap. Last pair one of the ears went out. Though for my current set I picked up a Sony PlayStation gold wireless headset that I care about a little more. Want to keep that one around.
> 
> 
> That K70 keyboard comes in today. Can't wait to check it out. That Das has been a great keyboard though it's bulky for my keyboard tray and I'm bored with it. I'm also looking forward to replacing my work keyboard with the Das. I'm at work right now typing this on a cheap Logitech K120 membrane keyboard. It's a good keyboard for what it is and better then what came with the computers but I need mech in my work life.



I sure do have pretty dang large hands, and as a result I'm 100% palm grip. I'm not sure how that could detract from the life of the mouse, but I do tend to move my arm very, very little when using my mouse, so that means I'm constantly picking it up and putting it back down. That light impact, even with a mousepad, could have an effect over a few years I guess.


To get back on topic, Das boards seem like they're pretty nice, but they're just not interesting to me anymore. The friend of mine that originally introduced me and a few others to computer building had a Das as his first mech, way back in 2013. I'll always remember their online store for selling earplugs though, that was a nice touch. The K120 is a classic though; I feel like everybody has one or has used one, and it was pretty nice to type on for a $10 membrane board.


----------



## Chargeit

CptAsian said:


> I sure do have pretty dang large hands, and as a result I'm 100% palm grip. I'm not sure how that could detract from the life of the mouse, but I do tend to move my arm very, very little when using my mouse, so that means I'm constantly picking it up and putting it back down. That light impact, even with a mousepad, could have an effect over a few years I guess.
> 
> 
> To get back on topic, Das boards seem like they're pretty nice, but they're just not interesting to me anymore. The friend of mine that originally introduced me and a few others to computer building had a Das as his first mech, way back in 2013. I'll always remember their online store for selling earplugs though, that was a nice touch. The K120 is a classic though; I feel like everybody has one or has used one, and it was pretty nice to type on for a $10 membrane board.


That's it then. You've got large hands which likely put a lot more wear on your mouse (heavy fingers and the such). I've got average sized hands so my mice tend to last a long time. 

This Das Pro 4 is buildt like a tank. Could use the thing as a blunt weapon and not dent it I'd think. Mine uses Cherry Mx browns so it's not overly loud. Yeah the keyboard is great but it's pretty boring compared to some of the newer ones out there. It's funny because I had no intentions of replacing it but now that I am I can't wait to try something new. 

Can't complain about this k120. Think they're $8.99 on amazon right now. For the price you get a solid enough keyboard that is fairly satisfying to type on and seems to be sturdy enough. Might not be able to use it as a blunt weapon but it's cheap enough that you could just chuck the things. =D


----------



## Chargeit

Well, got the K70 in. First impressions is it feels less premium then my Das pro 4 though that was to be expected. Outside of the that volume knob on it doesn't have a click and tactical feedback like the das does making it noticeably less satisfying to adjust the volume. 

None of this is too much of an issue though what is an issue is the keyboard is too high for my keyboard tray. I can't close the tray with the keyboard in it. Because of my diy computer chair mat I can't lower the keyboard tray lower then it currently is without my knees hitting it.

I've included some pics of what I'm talking about. You can see my mat and where the keys on the K70 hit the mounting location of my keyboard tray. =(


----------



## Chargeit

Well you know what they say, "If you can't beat them".


----------



## skupples

that's some dark... juice... oil?


----------



## Chargeit

skupples said:


> that's some dark... juice... oil?


Two things. First, the tank is tinted. second I think I've been vaping on the tank for 3 or 4 days. Getting about time for me to replace the atomizer. When I swap out my atomizer I clean out the tank and replace the juice.


----------



## Chargeit

Got the Logitech G513 in today. Build quality feels better then the K70 though I'm not a huge fan of the Romer G switches. Feels like a poor mans brown switch. The Tt Esport Poseidon with Cherry MX Browns I'm replacing has a better overall feel. Though, might just take some getting used to.

I like the wrist rest that comes with the G513. Going to use it with that K70.


----------



## CarnageHimura

A good friend of mine sold his Ducky One 2 Horizon, it was an offer that I could not refuse.

With Silver Switches, I never tried they before, I like it more than reds, but I'm not sure yet if also more than the browns, jejeje.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I want to try a Ducky keyboard I don't need a Ducky Shine as long as it has PBT keycaps.


----------



## ryan92084

Shiotcrock said:


> I want to try a Ducky keyboard I don't need a Ducky Shine as long as it has PBT keycaps.


A PBT hater? Heretic!


----------



## Shiotcrock

No I don't hate PBT keycaps  because I never tried them..... I just don't need another keyboard 
I picked up a Logitech G413 older model at Work today for 65.00 just to try Romer Gs without a molded wrist rest like the G903. It's actually pretty nice has a nice chalky feel to the keycaps I really want a Logitech G513 I guess the wrist rest is nice. I own a logitech K70 LUX two of them but I find the shift key rattles after a while and the way the keys are spaced isn't very good for sprinting in FPS games because the Shift key isn't very big on the layout basically that would keep me away from a Ducky if the W key to the Shift key space was too tight for my hand. The spacing on a Logitech G903 is excellent I like how those keys are spaced.
I want to try that Corsair low profile keyboard but I wonder if the low profile keys would mean you have to bottom out the keys just to use it.


----------



## Chargeit

Shiotcrock said:


> No I don't hate PBT keycaps  because I never tried them..... I just don't need another keyboard
> I picked up a Logitech G413 older model at Work today for 65.00 just to try Romer Gs without a molded wrist rest like the G903. It's actually pretty nice has a nice chalky feel to the keycaps I really want a Logitech G513 I guess the wrist rest is nice. I own a logitech K70 LUX two of them but I find the shift key rattles after a while and the way the keys are spaced isn't very good for sprinting in FPS games because the Shift key isn't very big on the layout basically that would keep me away from a Ducky if the W key to the Shift key space was too tight for my hand. The spacing on a Logitech G903 is excellent I like how those keys are spaced.
> I want to try that Corsair low profile keyboard but I wonder if the low profile keys would mean you have to bottom out the keys just to use it.


I just picked up a G513 and K70 w/brown (High profile). The G513 is much better quality and the clean rgb looks much better. My only two complaints about the G513 is the lack of dedicated media keys and using Romer Gs instead of cherry mx switches. While I've gotten more used to the romer gs they still don't feel as clean as the browns on my comparable Tt Esports poseidon (the older version with cherry mx browns). 

Things that I think stand out and as really nice with the G513 is the clean rgb, wrist rest (Using it with my K70) and feel of the keycaps (not sure what they use offhand but they feel substantial). 


My current Mech keyboards, (In order of build quality)
1. Das Pro 4 w/Cherry MX Browns - Typing on this thing is like tape dancing, so clean. None of my other cherry mx brown keyboards even come close to feeling as clean and smooth. Have this sucker at my work now. 

2. Ttesports Poseidon w/cherry MX Browns - This was my first mech keyboard. Typing on it feel much heavier and substantial then the Das even though they use the same switches. Overall an enjoyable keyboard to type on though not as clean feeling as the das.

3. Logitech G513 - Fairly comparable to the Ttesports Poseidon. I like some things better on the G513, some things on the Poseidon. I give the edge to the Poseidon because it uses real cherry mx brown switches and only cost $80 when I bought it.

4. Corair K70 w/Cherry MX Browns - The cheapest feeling of the bunch. I like the fact it's got pretty crazy rgb and dedicated media keys. The dedicated volume lacks tactical feedback when used though it's there so that's better then nothing. I'm currently using this as my main keyboard simply for the fact it has dedicated media keys and is physically bigger then the G513 (I like a big keyboard at my main desk). Otherwise I might go with the G513 over the k70 at my desk.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi Guys, I'm not proud to ask for help for this, but I have not really understood how to do it.

I'm trying to configure Macros on my Ducky One 2, but, I really dont understand the manual... I've found some forum and reddit treads where some one Explains, the rest of the people are happy because they understand with that easy explanation... but I'm really on the begginig...

Maybe I'm sloooow or... very bad used to the more comercial keyboards with configuration softwares & stuff, but, if someone can explainme like I'm five, I'll ve very grateful.

Basically I'll want to put a Ctrl + Alt + 6 on the Calc. button.

And the thing with the multimedia function keys, that be needed to be recorded first, they need to be recorded like the macros?

Thank you to all, and really sorry for botherig with a thing like this. (._. )


----------



## The Pook

Anyone take a look at the EVGA Z10 keyboard yet? Looks pretty sweet for the prices they're currently going for (but not at $149 MSRP). ~$55 with the Kailh Browns and for some reason ~$80 for the blues with a display on it for your GPU clocks (lol), a volume slider, media keys, and a USB hub. 

https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Keyboard-Mechanical-Switches-802-ZT-E101-KR/dp/B07BV3B2NR?th=1

The display definitely seems kind of dumb but could be useful for someone I guess. Wonder if you could use it for something else.


----------



## lightsout

The Pook said:


> Anyone take a look at the EVGA Z10 keyboard yet? Looks pretty sweet for the prices they're currently going for (but not at $149 MSRP). ~$55 with the Kailh Browns and for some reason ~$80 for the blues with a display on it for your GPU clocks (lol), a volume slider, media keys, and a USB hub.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Keyboard-Mechanical-Switches-802-ZT-E101-KR/dp/B07BV3B2NR?th=1
> 
> The display definitely seems kind of dumb but could be useful for someone I guess. Wonder if you could use it for something else.


HUGE, reminds me of logitech (early?) mechs. I like evga but not this. You are right though $55 is a good price.


----------



## Chargeit

lightsout said:


> HUGE, reminds me of logitech (early?) mechs. I like evga but not this. You are right though $55 is a good price.


It kind of looks like a prototype doesn't it. They really need to work on making it sleeker and more refined.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The Pook said:


> Anyone take a look at the EVGA Z10 keyboard yet? Looks pretty sweet for the prices they're currently going for (but not at $149 MSRP). ~$55 with the Kailh Browns and for some reason ~$80 for the blues with a display on it for your GPU clocks (lol), a volume slider, media keys, and a USB hub.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Keyboard-Mechanical-Switches-802-ZT-E101-KR/dp/B07BV3B2NR?th=1
> 
> The display definitely seems kind of dumb but could be useful for someone I guess. Wonder if you could use it for something else.


It's missing half the features it was supposed to have, they went dark on it for two full years, and so it's pretty much a pass for me, doubly so at it's price...


----------



## skupples

$60 with browns ... hmmm I do need a new office board.


----------



## Chargeit

skupples said:


> $60 with browns ... hmmm I do need a new office board.


Random browns sure. Not cherry.


----------



## Chargeit

Guys I've had more time with that Logitech G13. Have to admit that at first I didn't like the romer G tactile switches but I think they've grown on me. The 1.5mm to bottom out takes some getting used to but after kind of accepting the differences between it and my other mechs I'm thinking the G13 is a really solid keyboard. Its build quality is much better then the K70 and better then my poseidon. It still doesn't roll with my Pro 4 build wise though visually I think it's the best looking of my boards. 

Really tempted to switch to using the G13 as a main keyboard but the lack of dedicated media functions kind of kills it for me still. 

The included wrist rest is very nice. Kind of low profile, has a plastic backing with rubberish feet to keep it in place. Thing is an extremely nice feeling wrist rest and I'll look to buy another one when this one goes out. 

Now have my Pro 4 and Poseidon at work.


----------



## pez

I actually just returned my G Pro. The switches are nice, but I honestly couldn't like them after using Topre for so long. It's the only 'silent/tactile' switch I've found myself liking. If I had never tried Topres, I think they'd have had a chance.

I'm giving the HyperX Alloy FPS RGB a shot and so far I like the Speed Silver switches. Feel like a slightly stiffer red, smoother than Cherry MX switches, but it's taking a bit to get used to the shorter registry.


----------



## Chargeit

pez said:


> I actually just returned my G Pro. The switches are nice, but I honestly couldn't like them after using Topre for so long. It's the only 'silent/tactile' switch I've found myself liking. If I had never tried Topres, I think they'd have had a chance.
> 
> I'm giving the HyperX Alloy FPS RGB a shot and so far I like the Speed Silver switches. Feel like a slightly stiffer red, smoother than Cherry MX switches, but it's taking a bit to get used to the shorter registry.


I hear you. I've used that das pro 4 for the last 4 years. Even other mx brown keyboard's I've tried don't have nearly the same smoothness. I really want to try blues though I don't want my keyboard annoying my friends when running some co-op.


----------



## The Pook

Chargeit said:


> Random browns sure. Not cherry.



Not really "random" switches, they're popular, just not maybe as much as Cherry. I really liked my Outemu Browns too on my Velocifire and it was on a <$30 keyboard.


----------



## Chargeit

The Pook said:


> Not really "random" switches, they're popular, just not maybe as much as Cherry. I really liked my Outemu Browns too on my Velocifire and it was on a <$30 keyboard.


I was more poking fun at the title where it says, "Mechanical Brown Switches". That's about as generic sounding as it comes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The switches on the Velocifire surprised me compared to my Peo S w/ actual MX-Browns. But I've started to like the MX-Black switches in the OCN Edition Ducky, but my other half swiped that from me to use w/ here setup (which it also has my set of Miami Night SA's on it).
Part of me is wanting to try out the new "slim" boards from CM, but they haven't released the 60% that I was wanting to try out.


----------



## EastCoast

Thoughts on Bloody keyboards that use optics?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I haven't heard any bad things, I'm just not a fan of their case designs on their full boards but part of me likes their TKL offering.


----------



## EastCoast

I remember one video review suggesting that it's response faster for twitch shooters. But I've not seen anything more about it other then it behaves just like any other MK.


----------



## Chargeit

Just replaced the stock keys on my K70 with Corsairs double-shot keys. Fairly happy with them. Feel better quality and heavier under the fingers. The texture will take some getting used to though I think I like it. One thing that's disappointing is the keys don't look at bright though I kind of expected that. Overall pretty happy with them. They add some much needed heft to the feel of using the keyboard.

*Ok, I really like these double shot keys for the K70. Things make the whole keyboard just feel higher end. Now I'm thinking about picking up some double shot for my other keyboards.

Did a simple video on some basics of mech keyboard maintenance when I swapped my keycaps. Forgot to mention sound damping in the thing though I don't personally use o-rings under my caps.


----------



## Wihglah

So I have had my Ducky 6 YOTR for about 6 months now, and over that time I have slowly lost the ability to type properly on lower end keyboards. (i.e. - the ones at work)

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Chargeit

Wihglah said:


> So I have had my Ducky 6 YOTR for about 6 months now, and over that time I have slowly lost the ability to type properly on lower end keyboards. (i.e. - the ones at work)
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Are the keys just not working or intermittently not registering. If it's the latter then you might just need to clean your switches with some rubbing alcohol. I cover it in the video I posted a page back.


----------



## Wihglah

Chargeit said:


> Are the keys just not working or intermittently not registering. If it's the latter then you might just need to clean your switches with some rubbing alcohol. I cover it in the video I posted a page back.




My keyboard is fine - it's the crappy membrane rubbish I just can't handle anymore - even new ones.


----------



## mAs81

Once you go mechanical , it's hard to go back indeed … I find myself cringing too when I'm typing on the crappy membrane ones we have at work


----------



## Chargeit

Wihglah said:


> My keyboard is fine - it's the crappy membrane rubbish I just can't handle anymore - even new ones.


Sorry I read that as you were having issues with your bottom row of keys. On a few of my mechs my ctrl+c would start giving me issues until I cleaned them.


Yeah it's hard typing on membrane once you get used to mech. I moved the keyboards I just replaced to work. Though was using a Logitech K120 there. Didn't find it too bad of a typing experience.


----------



## mAs81

Chargeit said:


> On a few of my mechs my ctrl+c would start giving me issues until I cleaned them.


I always wet in alcohol a q-tip and squeese the switch down(so that the alcohol can get in) and then press it a number of times for any gunk/dirt that has accumulated to come out.. :thumb:

Has worked each and every time like a charm for me..


----------



## Chargeit

mAs81 said:


> I always wet in alcohol a q-tip and squeese the switch down(so that the alcohol can get in) and then press it a number of times for any gunk/dirt that has accumulated to come out.. :thumb:
> 
> Has worked each and every time like a charm for me..


Yeah.

The odd part in my experience has been I've only had the problem creep up once for each of my keyboards. Both of my original mech's had this issue develop after 3 - 6 months of use. I used alcohol and a q-tip on the problem switches and the issue didn't come back.

Alcohol also works great for console controllers, or just about anything with buttons that can gunk up from use.


----------



## mAs81

Chargeit said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The odd part in my experience has been I've only had the problem creep up once for each of my keyboards. Both of my original mech's had this issue develop after 3 - 6 months of use. I used alcohol and a q-tip on the problem switches and the issue didn't come back.
> 
> Alcohol also works great for console controllers, or just about anything with buttons that can gunk up from use.


Yep..works great !

Depending on how dirty the board is yeah,I have done it a couple of times myself..I had to do it on my CM Tk board when I got it new..At first I thought it was busted , but after cleaning the switches it's been working great ever since..go figure..

My brother has a WASD full mech board , but he is rather sloppy and gets his board very-_very_ dirty , so he has to do the maintenance routine more often..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmmmm, seriously contemplating getting a new keyboard... Sure, a WASD with Skidolcha would be nice, but man that's a LOT of cash to drop on a keyboard. Been eyeing up the CoolerMaster CK552 for the gaming rig, and the CoolerMaster MasterSet MS121 for the benching rig.

Does CoolerMaster still make decent keyboards that are reasonably priced?


----------



## mAs81

WhiteWulfe said:


> Hmmmm, seriously contemplating getting a new keyboard... Sure, a WASD with Skidolcha would be nice, but man that's a LOT of cash to drop on a keyboard.


My brother's WASD board sure is great - very well made,sturdy,and for a L board,reasonably sized



WhiteWulfe said:


> Does CoolerMaster still make decent keyboards that are reasonably priced?


I can attest to CM's quality boards , tho until the Masterkeys series...I have a Quickfire TK but I've worked with Masterkeys M & L that ppl that I know own,and the quality was superb imo..The newer ones seem well made also , but I haven't got the chance to try them out myself..

The RGB element can bring the price up , but that depends on what anyone considers as a "reasonable price" when shopping for mech keyboards..
I've found that the quality of my cheaper Anne Pro and my daily board the Magicforce 68 to be very good for what I paid for them..


Sometimes , saving money isn't boring I guess


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mAs81 said:


> My brother's WASD board sure is great - very well made,sturdy,and for a L board,reasonably sized


Good to hear. I'd seriously love to get one, but once shipping is factored in we're talking almost $400 CAD if I got the Skidolcha keyset with it, and that's just using regular Cherry MX Blues for switches.



mAs81 said:


> I can attest to CM's quality boards , tho until the Masterkeys series...I have a Quickfire TK but I've worked with Masterkeys M & L that ppl that I know own,and the quality was superb imo..The newer ones seem well made also , but I haven't got the chance to try them out myself..
> 
> The RGB element can bring the price up , but that depends on what anyone considers as a "reasonable price" when shopping for mech keyboards..
> I've found that the quality of my cheaper Anne Pro and my daily board the Magicforce 68 to be very good for what I paid for them..
> 
> 
> Sometimes , saving money isn't boring I guess


I've not tried the MasterKeys myself, but I did have a QuickFire Stealth with MX Greens in it for several days... Loved the switches (although my pinky fingers weren't the happiest with it). Only reason it went back was that it was a TKL, and I couldn't adapt to not having a numpad (I use it for soooo many things naturally/instinctively). I wouldn't call the MasterKeys CK550 expensive though, as they run around $120 CAD for the keyboard - the MK line is noticeably more though. About the only reason I'd want to make use of RGB lighting is to change the backlight to orange or red...


----------



## skupples

Ahoy,

Taking recommendations for a new office board. I've been pretty satisfied by my last two clear capped WASD codes, but I want something quieter this time around, as my whole team is in one large office at this new gig.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

skupples said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Taking recommendations for a new office board. I've been pretty satisfied by my last two clear capped WASD codes, but I want something quieter this time around, as my whole team is in one large office at this new gig.


WASD Clears with O-ring dampeners?


----------



## skupples

CSCoder4ever said:


> WASD Clears with O-ring dampeners?


I suppose I could o-ring one of my two CODEs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

WhiteWulfe said:


> Good to hear. I'd seriously love to get one, but once shipping is factored in we're talking almost $400 CAD if I got the Skidolcha keyset with it, and that's just using regular Cherry MX Blues for switches.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tried the MasterKeys myself, but I did have a QuickFire Stealth with MX Greens in it for several days... Loved the switches (although my pinky fingers weren't the happiest with it). Only reason it went back was that it was a TKL, and I couldn't adapt to not having a numpad (I use it for soooo many things naturally/instinctively). I wouldn't call the MasterKeys CK550 expensive though, as they run around $120 CAD for the keyboard - the MK line is noticeably more though. About the only reason I'd want to make use of RGB lighting is to change the backlight to orange or red...


I can say I love my MasterKeys Pro S w/ MX Browns, definitely my favorite board out of my current lineup. Also helps that I got mine for $79 (refurb) off of Amazon last summer.


----------



## Elrick

Has anyone received their latest keyboard from Kono?

https://kono.store/products/hexgears-supernova-mechanical-keyboard?variant=21377450147923

Had just received my all BOX whites in a Blue Casing. The quality isn't bad at all but do expect PING heaven, when using these switches.

The whole casing looks to be made out of Aluminium, isn't at all made out of plastic because i tried flexing the keyboard, it simply won't even under my considerable weight.

Just pleasantly surprised in receiving a full sized cheapo-like keyboard, that doesn't actually suck in any way. The Chinese are stepping up their game here.


----------



## infernal rodent

Got the RGB underglow working on my BFO-9000,also pulled the carbon fiber tape off the edges,I think it looks much better now,crappy handwritten front legends are from trying a 40% keyboard for a week or so.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey guys.

Been thinking about picking up an 80's - 90's Mech keyboard and cleaning it up. Thinking more of a clean up then a full blown restore. What do you use to restore an old keyboards color? Would something like "Retrobright" work? http://www.retr0bright.com/


----------



## skupples

I got the white capped ROTTAY w/ "browns" for the office. 

It's fine for the office, but I'd never wanna game on it. Feels insanely clunky in-place of the CODE.

Got the wireless K63 + lapboard. That board is slightly better, but still a bit clunky to my fingers.


----------



## mAs81

Don't know if you guys got the mail also, but apparently there are doorstep deals on coolermaster keyboards and peripherals going on , over at Microcenter stores..

Since we talked about CM boards a couple of posts back,If anyone of you lives near a microcenter , you should definitely check it out :thumb:


----------



## neurotix

Chargeit said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Been thinking about picking up an 80's - 90's Mech keyboard and cleaning it up. Thinking more of a clean up then a full blown restore. What do you use to restore an old keyboards color? Would something like "Retrobright" work? http://www.retr0bright.com/



Yes, if you want to restore/whiten an IBM Model M (highly recommended) or something similar, "retrobright" will work.

However, "retrobright" is just simply hydrogen peroxide and water, if you were unaware. You don't need to buy the gel, add "Oxy" detergent or anything like that. Just buy a few big bottles of hydrogen peroxide at the drug store, fill a big bin with the stuff and a large amount of water from a garden hose, and set it outside in direct sunlight. This will require totally disassembling the keyboard and most likely removing any rubber as it will be quite old and fragile anyway- exposure to this stuff can just straight up ruin it. (Most Model Ms do have a "rubber dome mat" inside as well.) Removing any plastic that is not beige, offwhite etc. is also a good idea to keep it from also being lightened.

See: 




I would recommend the "bucket in the sun" method for the keyboard, and probably the "boiling it on the stove" method for the keycaps.

Just be aware that it can take a long time, it will also be difficult to get the color to match exactly on the board's plastic (what is above and around the keys and on the back; the casing itself) and the key caps. Don't be surprised if they end up being slightly off.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Chargeit

neurotix said:


> Yes, if you want to restore/whiten an IBM Model M (highly recommended) or something similar, "retrobright" will work.
> 
> However, "retrobright" is just simply hydrogen peroxide and water, if you were unaware. You don't need to buy the gel, add "Oxy" detergent or anything like that. Just buy a few big bottles of hydrogen peroxide at the drug store, fill a big bin with the stuff and a large amount of water from a garden hose, and set it outside in direct sunlight. This will require totally disassembling the keyboard and most likely removing any rubber as it will be quite old and fragile anyway- exposure to this stuff can just straight up ruin it. (Most Model Ms do have a "rubber dome mat" inside as well.) Removing any plastic that is not beige, offwhite etc. is also a good idea to keep it from also being lightened.
> 
> See: https://youtu.be/qZYbchvSUDY
> 
> I would recommend the "bucket in the sun" method for the keyboard, and probably the "boiling it on the stove" method for the keycaps.
> 
> Just be aware that it can take a long time, it will also be difficult to get the color to match exactly on the board's plastic (what is above and around the keys and on the back; the casing itself) and the key caps. Don't be surprised if they end up being slightly off.
> 
> Hope I helped!


Hey thanks for the video!

*Checking out the video I see that ozone seemed to work pretty well. What I found interesting about that is would it be possible to put a whole keyboard in a bag, fill it with ozone and restore it like that. Have not finished watching the video so maybe he addresses that. 

**Ok, he did cover it.  Yeah saw the ozone gas and figured that would make sense for larger items. Guess you'd still want to pull a keyboard apart to clean it up though.


----------



## soloz2

This goes back a few years (probably 5+) but I had gotten a leather covered, memory foam wrist rest. I need another one and could not find where I had gotten it from. There is no branding that I can see, and construction is similar to my Filco rest, but it is not layered, and the foam is much softer. Any ideas?


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's a good deal on the CM boards, too bad the CK530 is only the MX-Red option but I might have to snag one to try it out.

The last leather covered rest I bought was a Ducky one, the other half uses it for when she's using a board w/ her laptop. I use stained wooden rests from Glorious PC Gaming Race


----------



## Telstar

CK530 and 550 comes with Gateron Blue and Brown in ITA layout. AFAIK better than cherry in these versions, can't really complain.
But… I'm gonna try to customize a GMKK ISO


----------



## lightsout

Snagged a WoB GMK Cherry set from massdrop. As far as GMK goes these are actually not too bad price wise, wish we could see more at the $100 mark. I have had a set I pulled off an Ebay find on my QFR for years. Quite a bit of shine so the replacement will be nice.

Also had to buy a "moogle" kit from signature plastics to make this work because the bottom row was x1 on the original keyboard.

All that to say it will be nice to have a matching set. I always love the look of PBT in pictures, but I really prefer to type on GMK caps more than any others.


----------



## _Red_Dog_

*Repainted IBM 4707 Ping Master (simplified alps)*

Hey everyone,

I figured I'd post this. I am sure it will get made fun of a lot for me painting it and all (and having some problem areas at that), but honestly I have not gotten a lot of issues with the paint, the keys still feel great to the touch even after painting.

the model number is Model 6113442 NIB, it speaks an IBM 4707 protocol. I used an Atmega32u4 Pro Micro clone and firmware from TMK keyboard layout makers. 

I decided for now to just make serial to usb converter, but its stupid easy to make an internal converter and just have a usb wire leaving the board. I also disconnected the speaker.

anyways, sorry for probably bad pictures / job, but here it is! ^^ My first mech keyboard that I own, that I also worked on and customized. And I do absolutely love the switches, they are very smooth, as smooth as any other linear switches. About as stiff as kailh box black.

P.S. I also own a cougar puri TKL which I might resolder all the switches from and put in different key caps, different LEDs and kailh box dark yellow switches (I got a tester set and loved these the most).


----------



## Fluxmaven

_Red_Dog_ said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I figured I'd post this. I am sure it will get made fun of a lot for me painting it and all (and having some problem areas at that), but honestly I have not gotten a lot of issues with the paint, the keys still feel great to the touch even after painting.
> 
> the model number is Model 6113442 NIB, it speaks an IBM 4707 protocol. I used an Atmega32u4 Pro Micro clone and firmware from TMK keyboard layout makers.
> 
> I decided for now to just make serial to usb converter, but its stupid easy to make an internal converter and just have a usb wire leaving the board. I also disconnected the speaker.
> 
> anyways, sorry for probably bad pictures / job, but here it is! ^^ My first mech keyboard that I own, that I also worked on and customized. And I do absolutely love the switches, they are very smooth, as smooth as any other linear switches. About as stiff as kailh box black.
> 
> P.S. I also own a cougar puri TKL which I might resolder all the switches from and put in different key caps, different LEDs and kailh box dark yellow switches (I got a tester set and loved these the most).


I think it looks pretty cool. What did you paint it with? I have seen people dye keycaps with RIT dye, but I would assume most paint would wear off after using the board for a while. 

I used to make scale models of cars and planes... I might still have an air brush and some enamel paints somewhere. Maybe I will do a custom painting project on a spare board to see how it holds up.


----------



## _Red_Dog_

@Fluxmaven

I am glad you like it ^^
The whole board and keys are all ABS. I used self priming spray paint, i forget the name. Its the one the hardware store had. I did like one and a half coat (touch ups) and it came out pretty good after 24 hours of drying. I am thinking of using a satin clear coat sealant to protect the paint job from damage and maybe change the tactile feel. Also I took all clear caps of bunch of keys, and i might put those caps back on for better feel and better muscle memory.
It has 6 key rollover too and no chatter (not that i have noticed). It badly needs a better tilting foot and a wrist rest.

My main mistake was trying to do stencil painting on the top bezil which resulted in fail->repaint->fail cycle until i picked a very simple grass pattern.
Over all honestly I am happy with it, but main issue is of course that the I am stupid and still have not figured out how to reprogram a controller better (like i used firmware generator and flushed the firmware onto the controller, which worked, but i dont know how to re-flush it because of how atmega32u4 behaves on resets after its been given a firmware).

Thanks!


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys, I have a weird question today, my first MK has brown switches, and I really really like it, now, for the office I had a Ducky One 2 with MX Silver switches, and god, they are great, buuut, now, as I use more the office keyboard than my rig's one, when I type in home I feel the diference and now my browns feel like... hmm... harder? I don't know how to explain... but I really feel the bump now jejeje, is not bad, really I keep like it a lot, but the main question is this: I'm about to change my CMStorm MECH with browns on my main rig for a Ducky One 2 Mini, but I'm deciding what switches put in it... I really want to try blues (no one close to me had blues) I like a lot the sound of blues, but I'm afraid that, now I really feel more heavy (?) my browns, so... the blues require more actuation force, It going to feel more heavy than the browns??

I know it's a stupid question, I really don't know if there is a way to answer it, but thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Fluxmaven

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys, I have a weird question today, my first MK has brown switches, and I really really like it, now, for the office I had a Ducky One 2 with MX Silver switches, and god, they are great, buuut, now, as I use more the office keyboard than my rig's one, when I type in home I feel the diference and now my browns feel like... hmm... harder? I don't know how to explain... but I really feel the bump now jejeje, is not bad, really I keep like it a lot, but the main question is this: I'm about to change my CMStorm MECH with browns on my main rig for a Ducky One 2 Mini, but I'm deciding what switches put in it... I really want to try blues (no one close to me had blues) I like a lot the sound of blues, but I'm afraid that, now I really feel more heavy (?) my browns, so... the blues require more actuation force, It going to feel more heavy than the browns??
> 
> I know it's a stupid question, I really don't know if there is a way to answer it, but thank you in advance for your time!


If you just type on them a while, you can get used to anything. Blues are actually pretty close in weight to browns. Main difference is the audible click. I swap between light and heavy boards all the time, but I do gravitate towards heavy clicky switches. Only non clicky boards I have are lubed browns and 67g Zealios. Then I have buckling springs, blues, greens, greens with 100g springs, and BOX Navy. 

At the end of the day it comes down to personal preference. If you buy a board and get tired of it, sell it and get a different one with another switch type... Or go wild with a soldering iron and modify or swap switches.


----------



## Gilles3000

CarnageHimura said:


> I know it's a stupid question, I really don't know if there is a way to answer it, but thank you in advance for your time!


Not a stupid question at all. I'd just recommend to try them. A lot of computer stores have keyboards laid out that you can test. Some bigger multimedia stores too.

I have no idea whether there are stores like that near you, but if there are go and try some out.


----------



## lightsout

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi guys, I have a weird question today, my first MK has brown switches, and I really really like it, now, for the office I had a Ducky One 2 with MX Silver switches, and god, they are great, buuut, now, as I use more the office keyboard than my rig's one, when I type in home I feel the diference and now my browns feel like... hmm... harder? I don't know how to explain... but I really feel the bump now jejeje, is not bad, really I keep like it a lot, but the main question is this: I'm about to change my CMStorm MECH with browns on my main rig for a Ducky One 2 Mini, but I'm deciding what switches put in it... I really want to try blues (no one close to me had blues) I like a lot the sound of blues, but I'm afraid that, now I really feel more heavy (?) my browns, so... the blues require more actuation force, It going to feel more heavy than the browns??
> 
> I know it's a stupid question, I really don't know if there is a way to answer it, but thank you in advance for your time!


Not stupid but blues are quite a bit different. To me they just feel wobbly, I always go back to brown, I try blues every couple years (just bought a tada68 with them and found someone to trade for his with browns) and I always regret it. Personal preference of course but blues and browns are quite different regardless of actuation force.


----------



## Telstar

The best way to describe blues sound is rattle  but the tactility is good.


----------



## pez

The tactile purple switches that Razer just put on their Hunstman line is a very nice switch that fixes most of those qualms, but...Razer . If I could use the board without software completely, I'd have been happy.


----------



## Fluxmaven

pez said:


> The tactile purple switches that Razer just put on their Hunstman line is a very nice switch that fixes most of those qualms, but...Razer . If I could use the board without software completely, I'd have been happy.


I ended up with a Blackwidow at one point that came with a bunch of computer parts I bought off Craigslist. Plugged it in and it tried installing installing the Razer software, I unplugged and sold it. Plenty of better boards out there that don't require weird software.


----------



## skupples

i pulled out my WASD CODE last night, after 2 weeks on my Corsair K series 10 keyless. There's simply no comparison. The corsair feels like a sloppy imitation, knock off, toy, etc. reminds me of the two razer keyboards I tried. Quality + virus like software = nope.

Plug & plug. If it needs software to run the RGB, then no RGB for me. Real Gimmicky brighness = true meaning.


----------



## pez

Yep, ultimately it's why I'm happy with my HyperX board. Three RGB profiles with keybinds onboard and switches easily proves to me that Razer is being silly .


----------



## skupples

yaeh my only RGB board is here @ work, and all the changes are on-board. boohoo, I can't make a truly custom pattern and profile. It was also $50 and is about as quality built as the stupid wireless K series I got. brown called brown cuz doodoo?


----------



## AuraNova

So, I have been contemplating dropping $100 on a Ducky One 2 for the past 3 or 4 days.

My current keyboard, the Velocifire TKL01, has been a workhorse for me. They use Outemu brown switches, which feel great to the touch and have always been responsive. The build quality is really solid too. I want to move that one to a second computer in favor for a second board. I've never owned a board with Cherry MX switches. This begs the real question. Should I stick with another board that uses Outemus or go with the Ducky with Cherry MX?


----------



## skupples

DUCKY or WASD, you can't go wrong. 

However, I really don't like MX browns. Likely my least favorite switch. 

I <3 my WASD CODE Clear though. So much so I got one for my parents, have one on my PC in fort lauderdale, one on my PC in bradenton (+wireless K series)


----------



## pez

Browns are my least favorite switch as well. The only silent, yet tactile switch I like (and love and use daily) is topre.


----------



## Fluxmaven

pez said:


> Browns are my least favorite switch as well. The only silent, yet tactile switch I like (and love and use daily) is topre.


What rubreh domeh board do you have? I have been wanting to pick up a Realforce for a while, just haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

I'm also not a big fan of stock Cherry MX browns. I enjoy my Anne pro with lubed Gateron browns though. The only switch I have tried that I absolutely cannot stand are MX Red.


----------



## pez

Fluxmaven said:


> What rubreh domeh board do you have? I have been wanting to pick up a Realforce for a while, just haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of stock Cherry MX browns. I enjoy my Anne pro with lubed Gateron browns though. The only switch I have tried that I absolutely cannot stand are MX Red.


I have two HHKB Pro 2's (one white, one black). Basic boards that I've always loved using. I wish Topre was more popular as I'd love to find a RGB Topre board. I may honestly switch back to it for my main set up once I move as I anticipate re-organizing my space that my need for either backlighting or a number pad can be mitigated by better placed lighting as well as a dedicated number pad (which IIRC, a Topre one exists).


----------



## lightsout

I love me some browns, I haven't used clears in years but have been wanting to get one. Also been wanting an MX Black board. But browns are just nice and crisp for me with a little something there. Can't do reds, typos GALORE! for me.


----------



## Fluxmaven

pez said:


> I have two HHKB Pro 2's (one white, one black). Basic boards that I've always loved using. I wish Topre was more popular as I'd love to find a RGB Topre board. I may honestly switch back to it for my main set up once I move as I anticipate re-organizing my space that my need for either backlighting or a number pad can be mitigated by better placed lighting as well as a dedicated number pad (which IIRC, a Topre one exists).


Realforce makes an RGB board. They used to make a stand alone numpad, but I don't see them on their main website or the hhkb site. Might have discontinued them. 

The RGB models are the first ones listed if you want to check them out. 
https://hhkeyboard.us/realforce/


----------



## pez

Fluxmaven said:


> Realforce makes an RGB board. They used to make a stand alone numpad, but I don't see them on their main website or the hhkb site. Might have discontinued them.
> 
> The RGB models are the first ones listed if you want to check them out.
> https://hhkeyboard.us/realforce/


Huh, I had no idea that existed....but reading 2 of the 3 Amazon reviews seems to indicate it's a pretty crappy board. I'm honestly not bothered by the lack of RGB and I would value the overall quality of my HHKBPro2s over corner cutting that the RealForce board seems to have done to get the RGB implemented.


----------



## Fluxmaven

pez said:


> Huh, I had no idea that existed....but reading 2 of the 3 Amazon reviews seems to indicate it's a pretty crappy board. I'm honestly not bothered by the lack of RGB and I would value the overall quality of my HHKBPro2s over corner cutting that the RealForce board seems to have done to get the RGB implemented.


Yea it looks like they are following a popular trend... Raise the price and lower the quality. The addition of RGB and boasting about it's gAmINg p3rf0rmance aren't enough to convince me I want one lol. I have always been sort of interested in a HHKB, but I already have 5 boards in the 40-66% form factor so I'm trying to add more TKL and full size back into my lineup.


----------



## pez

I got both of my HHKBs for a total of about $250 I think, so it was a risk, but it was money well spent in the end. I'll probably snag another black/grey one up if I find one at the right price again in the future.


----------



## lightsout

pez said:


> I got both of my HHKBs for a total of about $250 I think, so it was a risk, but it was money well spent in the end. I'll probably snag another black/grey one up if I find one at the right price again in the future.


I've always wanted one but never been willing to fork out the cash.


----------



## skupples

Fluxmaven said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, I had no idea that existed....but reading 2 of the 3 Amazon reviews seems to indicate it's a pretty crappy board. I'm honestly not bothered by the lack of RGB and I would value the overall quality of my HHKBPro2s over corner cutting that the RealForce board seems to have done to get the RGB implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it looks like they are following a popular trend... Raise the price and lower the quality. The addition of RGB and boasting about it's gAmINg p3rf0rmance aren't enough to convince me I want one lol. I have always been sort of interested in a HHKB, but I already have 5 boards in the 40-66% form factor so I'm trying to add more TKL and full size back into my lineup.
Click to expand...

It worked for razer

They’re pro at burning the folks migrating from console to PC. It’s like a feeding ground these days. I’m surprised the hobby is still growing at all with how low quality all the classic manufacturers have become.


----------



## Telstar

pez said:


> I wish Topre was more popular as I'd love to find a RGB Topre board.


There is. Only 300$.


----------



## AuraNova

To follow up, I decided to go with a Ducky One 2 TKL with Skyline keycaps yesterday. I'm contemplating going with some different keycaps in the future, but haven't decided yet. Might take some pics when I get the board.


----------



## Fluxmaven

AuraNova said:


> To follow up, I decided to go with a Ducky One 2 TKL with Skyline keycaps yesterday. I'm contemplating going with some different keycaps in the future, but haven't decided yet. Might take some pics when I get the board.


Really can't go wrong with a Ducky. Keycaps are easy to swap out, just gotta resist the urge to get all the really cool sets that cost more than the keyboard lol. 

I need to take some better pictures of my boards. Here's a crappy cell phone pic of my Clueboard. Switches are 67g Zealios and key caps are PuLSE SA. I was actually still using that old Logitech trackball until a month or two ago when I picked up a CST L-trac glow.


----------



## pez

lightsout said:


> I've always wanted one but never been willing to fork out the cash.


I got lucky in that I got both of mine from work from people selling them for very reasonable prices. After the first one I was hooked. I didn't *need* a second one, but...I mean we're talking in this thread, so....


----------



## lightsout

pez said:


> I got lucky in that I got both of mine from work from people selling them for very reasonable prices. After the first one I was hooked. I didn't *need* a second one, but...I mean we're talking in this thread, so....


I have only ever tried Topre once in the showroom of Elite Keyboards. Don't really remember the feel lol.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Ordered a uniform 55g Realforce 87u so I will be in the Topre gang shortly 

Had a coworker ask me about mechanical keyboards the other day. I just handed him my GMMK with BOX Navy and Jade switches that I had on my desk and told him to try it for a few days. He's been loving it so I'm probably going to bring in some boards with more common switches to help narrow down the right switch before he commits to ordering something.


----------



## AuraNova

Well, It finally came. I can't show pics at the moment, because....well, to be fair, I'm too lazy to take pics right now. Not to mention it's nothing spectacularly different than the stock look of the Skyline model. Maybe when I get some new keycaps, i will take a few pics.

Quick review:
It's much quieter than the Velocifire. I don't know if it's due to the switches or the board itself. I did switch some of the keycaps around just to test if the keycaps made any difference. To me, the Cherry Browns do have a slightly "tougher" press than the Outemu Browns. My typing in general hasn't improved nor worsened. The frame is smaller as well. I really like the size of the One 2 TKL. Velocifire did release an update model (TKL 02), which has a smaller frame too. Don't know in comparison if it's roughly the same. Overall, I like it.

On another note, I swear I remember this thread being much more active. I don't know. Maybe a result of the layout change a while back?


----------



## skupples

OCN has been through multiple format changes in the last few years. I believe they're mostly to blame for the massive reduction in traffic. However, it does seem to have at least bottomed out at this point.


----------



## Telstar

Keebs aficionados have their own forums, plus reddit.


----------



## skupples

OCN is really only good for one thing these days.

One million post thread club.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Yea it looks like they are following a popular trend... Raise the price and lower the quality. The addition of RGB and boasting about it's gAmINg p3rf0rmance aren't enough to convince me I want one lol. I have always been sort of interested in a HHKB, but I already have 5 boards in the 40-66% form factor so I'm trying to add more TKL and full size back into my lineup.


I luv rgb, but not in your face and constant. I have my pok3r set to light up when I type only. Also looking at a back up, back up kb. Possibly black on black. Any ideas? I noticed your kb further down in the thread. Nice.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> I luv rgb, but not in your face and constant. I have my pok3r set to light up when I type only. Also looking at a back up, back up kb. Possibly black on black. Any ideas? I noticed your kb further down in the thread. Nice.


I currently own 5 boards with RGB... I have a problem lol. 

Black on black opens up a ton of possibilities. Really depends on budget, switch choice, and form factor. You can pick up decent boards with Cherry MX clone switches for under $50 on Amazon. Ducky, Filco, and WASD make some nice boards in the $90-150 range. If you have a soldering iron and a some free time, you can build a board from scratch.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> I currently own 5 boards with RGB... I have a problem lol.
> 
> Black on black opens up a ton of possibilities. Really depends on budget, switch choice, and form factor. You can pick up decent boards with Cherry MX clone switches for under $50 on Amazon. Ducky, Filco, and WASD make some nice boards in the $90-150 range. If you have a soldering iron and a some free time, you can build a board from scratch.


RGB is nice, especially as a modern christmas tree during the winter months (im serious). From prior research to really get what i want i may have to go the soldering route. I hope the equipment is not too $?


----------



## skupples

my brother turned to building his own boards, after 1-2, he out builds the best. 

I'm actually working on some wooden cases for him, & wooden wrist wrests. Apparently some dude that was making em stopped recently, on some keyboard board somewhere.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> RGB is nice, especially as a modern christmas tree during the winter months (im serious). From prior research to really get what i want i may have to go the soldering route. I hope the equipment is not too $?


Soldering is actually kinda fun. Desoldering is... less fun. To solder a board, all you need is a soldering iron and a roll of solder. You can get fixed voltage pen type for dirt cheap, or get a basic adjustable soldering station like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Weller-WLC10...HBEXE0EV9PE&psc=1&refRID=4VH3ZMQFWHBEXE0EV9PE

Going custom opens up a ton of different options including custom layouts... Be careful straying too far from typical layouts because you will have trouble getting keycap sets that fit.

If you have time to wait a few weeks, you can get everything you need to build one from Aliexpress. A lot of the kits you can order from sites like 1upkeyboards and sentraq are the same components, you just pay more for the convenience of not ordering directly from China.


----------



## skupples

definitely recommend the extra dollars for a digital solder station if you find it to be something you enjoy.


----------



## lightsout

Fluxmaven said:


> Ordered a uniform 55g Realforce 87u so I will be in the Topre gang shortly
> 
> Had a coworker ask me about mechanical keyboards the other day. I just handed him my GMMK with BOX Navy and Jade switches that I had on my desk and told him to try it for a few days. He's been loving it so I'm probably going to bring in some boards with more common switches to help narrow down the right switch before he commits to ordering something.


Sweet board, did you go black or grey?



skupples said:


> definitely recommend the extra dollars for a digital solder station if you find it to be something you enjoy.


Is there anything decent that doesn't break the bank? I have always been too chicken to do my own build but would like to try it one day.


----------



## lightsout

please delete


----------



## Fluxmaven

lightsout said:


> Sweet board, did you go black or grey?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything decent that doesn't break the bank? I have always been too chicken to do my own build but would like to try it one day.


I got a white/grey one. 

I have a digital soldering station, but I have had mine for years. I don't know of any good budget ones available currently. If mine ever dies, I will just shell out the money for a digital Hakko or Weller. 

That said you don't have to have an amazing iron if you are just soldering in a few switches. A lot of PCB's these days are really easy to build with. Often, all the components except for the switches are already soldered on. You can also get hotswap PCBs that don't actually require soldering at all.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Soldering is actually kinda fun. Desoldering is... less fun. To solder a board, all you need is a soldering iron and a roll of solder. You can get fixed voltage pen type for dirt cheap, or get a basic adjustable soldering station like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Weller-WLC10...HBEXE0EV9PE&psc=1&refRID=4VH3ZMQFWHBEXE0EV9PE
> 
> Going custom opens up a ton of different options including custom layouts... Be careful straying too far from typical layouts because you will have trouble getting keycap sets that fit.
> 
> If you have time to wait a few weeks, you can get everything you need to build one from Aliexpress. A lot of the kits you can order from sites like 1upkeyboards and sentraq are the same components, you just pay more for the convenience of not ordering directly from China.


I"ve never used Aliexpress, but its supposedly as large as amazon? The site has come up a few times when i searched for keycaps and such. I've been looking for a full sized board that's not plastic, but its not easy. i may have to go smaller.


----------



## Telstar

Plastic isn't the mother of evil. Full size look at Varmilo and Leopold which have a very good construction and some metal parts.


----------



## speed_demon

Any recommendations on a laptop line with mechanical keys? I love the MX Brown keys on my current AW 568 KB but I'm told they don't translate well to the laptops.


----------



## Gilles3000

lightsout said:


> Is there anything decent that doesn't break the bank? I have always been too chicken to do my own build but would like to try it one day.


The TS100(12-24V DC)(~$55) and TS80(QC3.0)(~$75) are very affordable and popular for good reason. They're open source, have great software, are powerful for their size and can be used on the go with a battery pack as wel.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> I"ve never used Aliexpress, but its supposedly as large as amazon? The site has come up a few times when i searched for keycaps and such. I've been looking for a full sized board that's not plastic, but its not easy. i may have to go smaller.


Aliexpress is very similar to Amazon. It's a marketplace with various sellers. I have used it several times and never had a bad experience. 

Not a lot of metal cased full size boards. this iKBC is the only one I know of.

https://www.ikbckeyboard.com/product-page/mf108

You can order a Kira with a metal frame... It's a condensed full size layout. 

https://kono.store/products/kira-mechanical-keyboard?variant=12128968966244

Build your own XD96 in a metal case. You would also need some stabilizers, switches, and keycaps. 

https://kprepublic.com/products/ano...custom-keyboard-acrylic-diffuser-rotary-brace
https://kprepublic.com/products/xd9...d-supports-tkg-tools-underglow-rgb-programmed

Definitely way more options for metal cased boards in the 60%-TKL sizes. You can always build or buy a mechanical numpad to go with a smaller board


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Aliexpress is very similar to Amazon. It's a marketplace with various sellers. I have used it several times and never had a bad experience.
> 
> Not a lot of metal cased full size boards. this iKBC is the only one I know of.
> 
> https://www.ikbckeyboard.com/product-page/mf108
> 
> You can order a Kira with a metal frame... It's a condensed full size layout.
> 
> https://kono.store/products/kira-mechanical-keyboard?variant=12128968966244
> 
> Build your own XD96 in a metal case. You would also need some stabilizers, switches, and keycaps.
> 
> https://kprepublic.com/products/ano...custom-keyboard-acrylic-diffuser-rotary-brace
> https://kprepublic.com/products/xd9...d-supports-tkg-tools-underglow-rgb-programmed
> 
> Definitely way more options for metal cased boards in the 60%-TKL sizes. You can always build or buy a mechanical numpad to go with a smaller board


Thank you for the links. There are some very noice options.


----------



## Telstar

Fluxmaven said:


> Definitely way more options for metal cased boards in the 60%-TKL sizes. You can always build or buy a mechanical numpad to go with a smaller board


If you wanna go the separate numpad route (which i suggest), KBDfans is launching soon a revised custom keeb (TKL and full) and numpad to pair it.
I'll get the numpad for sure, as I wanna put it on the left side.


----------



## lightsout

Gilles3000 said:


> The TS100(12-24V DC)(~$55) and TS80(QC3.0)(~$75) are very affordable and popular for good reason. They're open source, have great software, are powerful for their size and can be used on the go with a battery pack as wel.


Thank you thats not bad at all. Open source soldering iron though. What the heck. I didn't realize they had software. I always had the $5 jobby's that I used to burn stuff with as a kid.


----------



## pez

lightsout said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky in that I got both of mine from work from people selling them for very reasonable prices. After the first one I was hooked. I didn't *need* a second one, but...I mean we're talking in this thread, so.../forum/images/smilies/smile.gif.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever tried Topre once in the showroom of Elite Keyboards. Don't really remember the feel lol.
Click to expand...

It's unique and mostly love-hate from what it seems. I personally love it and have never had an issue with it gaming, typing, etc. 

And because I wanted an excuse to use my phone camera some more; my work setup. Excuse the dirt 😮.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Funny story... when I inverted my space bar, I realized that, when writing, I do not use my thumb for the space bar, so it was more uncomfortable to use it, hehehe


----------



## lightsout

pez said:


> It's unique and mostly love-hate from what it seems. I personally love it and have never had an issue with it gaming, typing, etc.
> 
> And because I wanted an excuse to use my phone camera some more; my work setup. Excuse the dirt 😮.


Looks good, always liked the black on black.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Hopefully I don't hate Topre, but I'm going to find out soon. Need to check and see when my Realforce is supposed to be delivered. 

I like the red space bar to match your TrackPoint. I'm also a fan of running the space bar flipped.


*Edit: Came home and the board was already here! So far, I like it. Topre isn't life changing, but I like the 55g domes. I think I would have hated the variable weight version. First order of business was flipping the space bar. Will probably pick up a red ESC key and just enjoy it as is for a while before I try modding it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just swapped in my OCN Edition Ducky(9008 G2 Pro) back to daily use - had to swipe it from the mother-in-law who is becoming addicted to it, so I'm letting her try another board so I can get a verdict on which switch she would like better (MX-Black, Brown, blue) since she does alot of typing and murders membrane boards (well the cheap ones)


----------



## Aenra

I want to thank, profusely, whomever it was that suggested Leopold to me.

Now being my usual honest, advice taken from here is to be taken with caution.. RGB and pretty bubbles and all that fixation in the superficial or the trendy (see Ducky for example) is cause for concern/doubt 
But thanks to you, i learned of a brand i wasn't even aware of; so did some searching, eventually got convinced it was worth a shot, bought me an FC900RC/EBPD. That's the black, 100% size, ANSI layout, blue cherries variant.

I won't say it's perfect (what is), but it's damn sure the best i've owned!
So whomever you were, apologies as i've forgotten your name, my sincere thanks once more


----------



## keikei

So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard?


----------



## Telstar

keikei said:


> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard?


A full custom of course.
75% iso layout, casing milled from steel, polycarbonate insert for rgb effects, VIA software, brass plate, double-shot PBT SA keycaps with custom legends.
Probably alps brown switches.


----------



## pez

Yeah the spacebar thing is something I tried and has improved my life greatly. I don't use my left thumb on spacebar--only my right one. When I type (like now), I rest my left thumb against the front bottom of the keyboard. I just use other keyboards with high profile spacebars and it gets to a point where it's painful. My HyperX board at home thankfully didn't have any issue with flipping the spacebar and has also been a joy to use.



keikei said:


> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard?


HHKB Pro v2 with a magnetic, detachable numpad that needs no extra cable. And maybe some RGB. White backlighting at the least.


----------



## Telstar

pez said:


> I don't use my left thumb on spacebar--only my right one. .


I do


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


No limit? If so then all of them even though i have two custom built 60s, custom 40, a custom Phantom TKL without a case and a CM Storm...


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard?


This changes all the time as I stumble across new things, but currently on my radar as an "endgame" or dream keyboard would be a CA66. 

https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=sqq1v87gjcr74j2p9im42ls2ovhh86oq&topic=96401.0

Eventually would like to find a nice IBM Model M industrial SSK. I like making keyboards so I will probably build a split design board like an ergodox and an ortholinear to try out. 

There are a bunch of key sets that I want. I sort of equate keys to shoes... Gotta have a few different colors/styles to switch between.


----------



## kgtuning

Fluxmaven said:


> keikei said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This changes all the time as I stumble across new things, but currently on my radar as an "endgame" or dream keyboard would be a CA66.
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=sqq1v87gjcr74j2p9im42ls2ovhh86oq&topic=96401.0
> 
> Eventually would like to find a nice IBM Model M industrial SSK. I like making keyboards so I will probably build a split design board like an ergodox and an ortholinear to try out.
> 
> There are a bunch of key sets that I want. I sort of equate keys to shoes... Gotta have a few different colors/styles to switch between.
Click to expand...

The CA66 is pretty nice. Id love a Bluetooth 60 myself but my GH60s are nice and simple.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> This changes all the time as I stumble across new things, but currently on my radar as an "endgame" or dream keyboard would be a CA66.
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=sqq1v87gjcr74j2p9im42ls2ovhh86oq&topic=96401.0
> 
> Eventually would like to find a nice IBM Model M industrial SSK. I like making keyboards so I will probably build a split design board like an ergodox and an ortholinear to try out.
> 
> There are a bunch of key sets that I want. I sort of equate keys to shoes... Gotta have a few different colors/styles to switch between.





kgtuning said:


> No limit? If so then all of them even though i have two custom built 60s, custom 40, a custom Phantom TKL without a case and a CM Storm...



I've asked the impossible...you only get 1. :devil-smi


----------



## Fluxmaven

kgtuning said:


> The CA66 is pretty nice. Id love a Bluetooth 60 myself but my GH60s are nice and simple.


If I get one, I will just go with the standard PCB... I bought my Anne Pro thinking I would use Bluetooth more, but it usually just ends up sitting around.


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> Fluxmaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This changes all the time as I stumble across new things, but currently on my radar as an "endgame" or dream keyboard would be a CA66.
> 
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=sqq1v87gjcr74j2p9im42ls2ovhh86oq&topic=96401.0
> 
> Eventually would like to find a nice IBM Model M industrial SSK. I like making keyboards so I will probably build a split design board like an ergodox and an ortholinear to try out.
> 
> There are a bunch of key sets that I want. I sort of equate keys to shoes... Gotta have a few different colors/styles to switch between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> No limit? If so then all of them even though i have two custom built 60s, custom 40, a custom Phantom TKL without a case and a CM Storm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked the impossible...you only get 1. /forum/images/smilies/devil-smiley-019.gif
Click to expand...

That makes things very difficult. Honestly I’d be content with one of my GH60s. GH60 pcb, aluminum case, retooled cherry black switches and plain oem profile keycaps does the job nicely for me.




Fluxmaven said:


> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CA66 is pretty nice. Id love a Bluetooth 60 myself but my GH60s are nice and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> If I get one, I will just go with the standard PCB... I bought my Anne Pro thinking I would use Bluetooth more, but it usually just ends up sitting around.
Click to expand...

I hate when that happens. Kind of why i have the keyboards i do.


----------



## keikei

kgtuning said:


> That makes things very difficult. Honestly I’d be content with one of my GH60s. GH60 pcb, aluminum case, retooled cherry black switches and plain oem profile keycaps does the job nicely for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens. Kind of why i have the keyboards i do.


Luv the black on black. I still have a set of black varmillo laser etched keys, but the MAXkeys look very good as well. I've seen the white print on black keys, but b on b seems harder to find for them.


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes things very difficult. Honestly I’d be content with one of my GH60s. GH60 pcb, aluminum case, retooled cherry black switches and plain oem profile keycaps does the job nicely for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens. Kind of why i have the keyboards i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv the black on black. I still have a set of black varmillo laser etched keys, but the MAXkeys look very good as well. I've seen the white print on black keys, but b on b seems harder to find for them.
Click to expand...

Black on black is nearly impossible to find in different profiles. I think ive only ever seen one set in cherry profile and one set in oem. Plain laser etched is good enough for me. Thick pbt laser etched keycaps are my favorite.


----------



## pez

I built a PC for the living room to game on and while I do like to save it for games I like to use a controller for, I'm looking forward to test some options with a wireless KB for single-player FPS games. I'd love to play Doom Eternity in the living room on a big 4K display with mouse+KB.


----------



## kgtuning

pez said:


> I built a PC for the living room to game on and while I do like to save it for games I like to use a controller for, I'm looking forward to test some options with a wireless KB for single-player FPS games. I'd love to play Doom Eternity in the living room on a big 4K display with mouse+KB.


4k from the couch is definitely a good time. That is exactly what we do. 65” samsung 4k but with a xbone controller.


----------



## keikei

Opinions? https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keycaps/products/black-dye-subbed-keycap-set


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> Opinions? https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keycaps/products/black-dye-subbed-keycap-set


Oh that is nice. Definitely looks like a great set.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I let my other half and her mother use my OCN Edition DK9008 G2 w/ mx Blacks, and now they want one. It's not a bad thing but I showed Christine the different versions of Ducky boards and I think she's hooked, now she wants a custom set of caps (since I won't let her have my Miami Night SA's) and a couple different boards. Originally I was only supposed to be getting a board for her mother as a bday present - she loves typing in the mx-blacks as she's a stenographer by profession so she destroys cheap boards.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Opinions? https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keycaps/products/black-dye-subbed-keycap-set


Usually not a big fan of yellow, but the black on black with just a pop of color is a really nice aesthetic.


----------



## pez

kgtuning said:


> 4k from the couch is definitely a good time. That is exactly what we do. 65” samsung 4k but with a xbone controller.


Oh for sure. 99% of the time I'll be using the Xbone Elite I picked up for it, but I almost feel like I don't do Doom justice with only a controller....though even with a controller the game still feels fantastic.


----------



## kgtuning

pez said:


> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4k from the couch is definitely a good time. That is exactly what we do. 65” samsung 4k but with a xbone controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for sure. 99% of the time I'll be using the Xbone Elite I picked up for it, but I almost feel like I don't do Doom justice with only a controller....though even with a controller the game still feels fantastic.
Click to expand...

I hear you. I prefer a controller over kb and mouse to be honest. I love a nice mechanical kb but a controller from the couch is nice. I game a lot with my wife and kids so its so easy to hand off a controller.


----------



## infernal rodent

keikei said:


> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard?


Split beam spring with alps mounts so I could use the AEK II keycaps on it.


----------



## kgtuning

infernal rodent said:


> keikei said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you guys had no budget limit what is your dream keyboard? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Split beam spring with alps mounts so I could use the AEK II keycaps on it.
Click to expand...

What do you think of the Alps64 keyboard? Id love to build one but not sure i can justify it.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Usually not a big fan of yellow, but the black on black with just a pop of color is a really nice aesthetic.


I'm lookng @ these as well:




https://kbdfans.cn/collections/maxkey/products/maxkey-black-doubleshot-abs-sa-keycaps
https://www.amazon.com/Vortexgear-T...rd+case&qid=1555630559&s=gateway&sr=8-12&th=1
 https://www.amazon.com/MF108-Mechan...94&redirect=true&s=merchant-items&sr=1-2&th=1


----------



## Fluxmaven

My coworker that I loaned one of my boards to asked if I would just sell him one of mine... I stopped and realized I own 8 mechanical keyboards. I dug out my old v60 mini, put the stock key caps back on it, and swapped him for the GMMK that he had been borrowing. If he decides he can adjust to the 60% size, I will cut him a great deal on it.

After I got the GMMK back I swapped the BOX Navy alphas for some Kailh speed gold switches. The modifiers are all still BOX Navy and Jade. Liking the gold's alright. They are way more pingy than the Thicc click BOX switches though. 

Since I had my camera out to take potentially the last photo of my v60 mini, I also went outside and took a few pics of the XD60 with EnjoyPBT Hiragana. That board weighs almost as much as the MacBook that's powering it for the photos.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> I'm lookng @ these as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kbdfans.cn/collections/maxkey/products/maxkey-black-doubleshot-abs-sa-keycaps
> https://www.amazon.com/Vortexgear-T...rd+case&qid=1555630559&s=gateway&sr=8-12&th=1
> https://www.amazon.com/MF108-Mechan...94&redirect=true&s=merchant-items&sr=1-2&th=1


I like all of that. You should just get it all 

This is coming from a keyboard addict, so you might take my advice with a grain of salt. I really want to see one of those iKBC boards in person. That thing is heckin thicc at over 5lbs... I really don't need another board though.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> I like all of that. You should just get it all
> 
> This is coming from a keyboard addict, so you might take my advice with a grain of salt. I really want to see one of those iKBC boards in person. That thing is heckin thicc at over 5lbs... I really don't need another board though.


My justification is a backup board, but that gets very thin when the price starts to exceed the cost of the primary one. Lol.


----------



## lightsout

Put a TOFU case on my Tada68, feels like a totally different board, aluminum cases where have you been all my life???

Also have a KBDfans X8 and enjoypbt 9009 coming in tomorrow or monday. Aluminum WKL TKL has always been my dream board. With classic beige doubleshots. But I am liking enjoypbt more than GMK because I am not paranoid about them quickly shining up.


----------



## lightsout

The bigger cousin showed up, love some silver and beige combos.

KBDfans X8 WKL with T1 switches and enjoyPBT 9009 caps.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Currently running my iKBC Poker II Type C


----------



## Vlada011

Deck 87 Francium Pro. 
After 4 years still like new.

I didn't looked keyboards released after 2015 when I bought mine first mechanical keyboard Deck.
I looked before few days Deck Legend White Backlight Cherry MX Clear. Beautifull old school tank keyboard.
These keyboards are for people who not care much about backlight, but like to hear mechanical keyboards because PBT keycaps are lauder then ABS.
ABS have some cheaper softer noise, but Cherry MX Brown PBT sound great for people who like sound of mechanical keyboard but not type like Blue.

You can hear how Red sound on Deck... Brown even better.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Vlada011 said:


> Deck 87 Francium Pro.
> After 4 years still like new.
> 
> I didn't looked keyboards released after 2015 when I bought mine first mechanical keyboard Deck.
> I looked before few days Deck Legend White Backlight Cherry MX Clear. Beautifull old school tank keyboard.
> These keyboards are for people who not care much about backlight, but like to hear mechanical keyboards because PBT keycaps are lauder then ABS.
> ABS have some cheaper softer noise, but Cherry MX Brown PBT sound great for people who like sound of mechanical keyboard but not type like Blue.
> 
> You can hear how Red sound on Deck... Brown even better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8q7-kNXyc&t=23s


Several years ago I had a Deck 82 with MX Black switches. Traded it for a model M because I decided I don't like linear switches. Wish I would have kept it and did a switch swap. Was a cool board and definitely built like a tank.


----------



## Rob27shred

kgtuning said:


> What do you think of the Alps64 keyboard? Id love to build one but not sure i can justify it.


Hasu's ALPS64 kits are pretty solid IME. The PCB is very basic & it just comes with a FR4 plate, but you can always have a plate cut from whatever material you'd prefer if you're not a fan of FR4. I built my AEK 60% with SKCM browns on the ALPS64 FR4 plate/PCB & am very happy with it. I'd like to get a nicer case for it sometime, but it's tough to justify spending over $150 on a tray mount case.


----------



## kgtuning

Rob27shred said:


> Hasu's ALPS64 kits are pretty solid IME. The PCB is very basic & it just comes with a FR4 plate, but you can always have a plate cut from whatever material you'd prefer if you're not a fan of FR4. I built my AEK 60% with SKCM browns on the ALPS64 FR4 plate/PCB & am very happy with it. I'd like to get a nicer case for it sometime, but it's tough to justify spending over $150 on a tray mount case.


Nice keyboard. Maybe one day I'll build an ALPS64 but I guess right now I'm happy with my GH60s.


----------



## Rob27shred

kgtuning said:


> Nice keyboard. Maybe one day I'll build an ALPS64 but I guess right now I'm happy with my GH60s.


Thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

Looking for an artisan cap to match the color scheme of my keyboard. Anyone have any?


----------



## keikei

Hey Members,

I hope everyone is well. So I had to drive to the ER last weekend due to my left arm getting numb and come to find out I have some sort of nerve damage/carpal tunnel issue on my wrist that went all the way up to my shoulder. Can someone recommend me a keyboard that helps aids this injury? Unfortunately, my work involves me in front of a keyboard 8hrs/5days/week. Thanks.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Hey Members,
> 
> I hope everyone is well. So I had to drive to the ER last weekend due to my left arm getting numb and come to find out I have some sort of nerve damage/carpal tunnel issue on my wrist that went all the way up to my shoulder. Can someone recommend me a keyboard that helps aids this injury? Unfortunately, my work involves me in front of a keyboard 8hrs/5days/week. Thanks.


Sorry to hear that. I occasionally have issues with my right wrist, but nothing I have needed to go to the ER for. 

What keyboard are you currently using? 

Do you bottom out a lot when you type? I'm a pretty heavy typer, so I like to use heavier weighted tactile switches. The added resistance of heavier switches is less strain than the impact of the keys bottoming out. I also switched to using a trackball at work since I do 8hrs/5days on a computer at work, then a few more hours at home.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Sorry to hear that. I occasionally have issues with my right wrist, but nothing I have needed to go to the ER for.
> 
> What keyboard are you currently using?
> 
> Do you bottom out a lot when you type? I'm a pretty heavy typer, so I like to use heavier weighted tactile switches. The added resistance of heavier switches is less strain than the impact of the keys bottoming out. I also switched to using a trackball at work since I do 8hrs/5days on a computer at work, then a few more hours at home.


The work keyboard is a standard garbage dell one. i do tend to type hard. I would think its the other way around, but your reasoning makes sense. I will take the advise for both. What brands do you have / recommend? I use a logitech M705 for work...thank God. I contacted worker's comp, let see what comes out of that.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> The work keyboard is a standard garbage dell one. i do tend to type hard. I would think its the other way around, but your reasoning makes sense. I will take the advise for both. What brands do you have / recommend? I use a logitech M705 for work...thank God. I contacted worker's comp, let see what comes out of that.


Well I have 7 mechanical keyboards that I rotate between... Most are either modified or custom builds. I typically use a custom build with Gateron green switches since I have my own office so I can get away with clicky keyboards. The trackball I use is a CST L-Trac Glow. 

Something like a Ducky One 2 with Cherry MX Clear switches would be a good option. Tactile, but not clicky so you don't have to worry about annoying coworkers. 

Everyone is different though. Keyboards are one of those things you really just need to use for a bit to figure out what's comfortable for you.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Well I have 7 mechanical keyboards that I rotate between... Most are either modified or custom builds. I typically use a custom build with Gateron green switches since I have my own office so I can get away with clicky keyboards. The trackball I use is a CST L-Trac Glow.
> 
> Something like a Ducky One 2 with Cherry MX Clear switches would be a good option. Tactile, but not clicky so you don't have to worry about annoying coworkers.
> 
> Everyone is different though. Keyboards are one of those things you really just need to use for a bit to figure out what's comfortable for you.


Cool. Odd question: in a normal office setting, what is more visible, white print or led letters? I'm seeing a ton of Duck One boards...


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Cool. Odd question: in a normal office setting, what is more visible, white print or led letters? I'm seeing a ton of Duck One boards...


Most office settings are brightly lit. In which case, LED backlit keys may be a bit washed out by the room lighting. Whereas White legends on dark key caps will be clearly legible. 

Yea Ducky has a bunch of different models since they offer multiple sizes and color options. I like them because they are good build quality and offer decent switch options. There are lots of cheaper boards with clone switches that are OK but they usually only come in red, blue, or brown switches.


----------



## CptAsian

@*keikei* I can second a few things @*Fluxmaven* has said. MX Clears are a fantastic switch IMO since they're satisfying and heavy to type on, and since they're not clicky, I find that they're not much louder than a typical rubber dome when typing heavily. I'm using a Vortex Tab90 with MX Clears right now at work, pic in spoiler, and I'm absolutely loving it. Bluetooth, great layout, best MX Clear board I've used. I also agree that you should go for printed legends, as I did try an LED board at work briefly in my very well-lit office, and the LEDs were practically unnoticeable.


I got my Tab90 on mechanicalkeyboards.com for $143, but shipping was fast.


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4557




Spoiler
















I hope your wrist and arm improve soon, best of luck.


----------



## keikei

CptAsian said:


> @*keikei* I can second a few things @*Fluxmaven* has said. MX Clears are a fantastic switch IMO since they're satisfying and heavy to type on, and since they're not clicky, I find that they're not much louder than a typical rubber dome when typing heavily. I'm using a Vortex Tab90 with MX Clears right now at work, pic in spoiler, and I'm absolutely loving it. Bluetooth, great layout, best MX Clear board I've used. I also agree that you should go for printed legends, as I did try an LED board at work briefly in my very well-lit office, and the LEDs were practically unnoticeable.
> 
> I got my Tab90 on mechanicalkeyboards.com for $143, but shipping was fast.
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4557
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your wrist and arm improve soon, best of luck.



I sincerely appreciate the help. I honestly thought I was having some heart issues from those weird symptoms. Things have gotten a little better since I know what the issue is now. I'll let you guys know what I end up getting. Any legit reason to get more gear is always gud. :thumb:


----------



## keikei

Seems gud? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3526


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Seems gud? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3526


Board looks ok, but very limited switch options. Never tried BOX whites, pretty sure they are a medium weight clicky switch. Browns are tactile non clicky switches, but they are pretty light so IDK if I would bother. Red switches are light linear switches. No tactile bump, very little resistance. Pretty much the worst possible switch for a heavy typer. 

If you can get away with a clicky board, Blue switches are where most people start out. I could go on and on about clicky switches, but none of the boutique switches are available in prebuilt full size boards. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXD7STC

I still think a board with MX Clears is a good option. 

If you tryna be boujee 

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4580

Less flashy

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3485


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> If you tryna be boujee
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4580



:laughings

I'll take 3.


----------



## kgtuning

Fluxmaven said:


> keikei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems gud? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3526
> 
> 
> 
> Board looks ok, but very limited switch options. Never tried BOX whites, pretty sure they are a medium weight clicky switch. Browns are tactile non clicky switches, but they are pretty light so IDK if I would bother. Red switches are light linear switches. No tactile bump, very little resistance. Pretty much the worst possible switch for a heavy typer.
> 
> If you can get away with a clicky board, Blue switches are where most people start out. I could go on and on about clicky switches, but none of the boutique switches are available in prebuilt full size boards.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXD7STC
> 
> I still think a board with MX Clears is a good option.
> 
> If you tryna be boujee
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4580
> 
> Less flashy
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3485
Click to expand...

That Ducky with mx blacks would be nice imo. But I’m biased, I love mx blacks. Good price too.


----------



## keikei

kgtuning said:


> That Ducky with mx blacks would be nice imo. But I’m biased, I love mx blacks. Good price too.


I do have a black theme setup, but work-wise it doesnt matter too much. Why is this so much more than a ducky? Also silent red? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3488


----------



## Fluxmaven

That Varmilo board has a Mac layout for the modifiers. They charge extra to flip the Command and Alt keys around 

Silent red have internal dampening to make them as quiet as possible. Still a linear light weight switch.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> That Varmilo board has a Mac layout for the modifiers. They charge extra to flip the Command and Alt keys around
> 
> Silent red have internal dampening to make them as quiet as possible. Still a linear light weight switch.


Gotcha. :thumb: The search continues...


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Ducky with mx blacks would be nice imo. But Iâ€™️m biased, I love mx blacks. Good price too.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a black theme setup, but work-wise it doesnt matter too much. Why is this so much more than a ducky? Also silent red? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3488
Click to expand...

Flux maven hit the nail on the head. I thought about dampening my mx blacks but I enjoy the hollow clack on a stainless steel plate with aluminum case.


----------



## keikei

This one aint for work, but wow! https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-Year-Of-The-Pig-Edition


----------



## kgtuning

keikei said:


> This one aint for work, but wow! https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-Year-Of-The-Pig-Edition


That is nice. I definitely like that. I’d like to go to a 65% or something like that Ducky.


----------



## Fossil

Just bought a used Ducky Shine 7 off Ducky's website. Unfortunately the Cherry Red silents were on backorder until Xmas, but they had one used like new for sale so I nabbed it since it's exactly what I wanted. Incredibly sexy keyboard. The silents are going to take a little getting used to since they bottom out just a tad sooner than normal reds, but it's not nearly as hard as typing on blacks, which is why I bought a new mech.

Does anyone know where I could go to buy different key caps? This one I bought obviously has a year of the boar/pig space bar and I'd really like a Tiger one, but Ducky keycaps seem to be really hard to find out there.


----------



## keikei

Fossil said:


> Just bought a used Ducky Shine 7 off Ducky's website. Unfortunately the Cherry Red silents were on backorder until Xmas, but they had one used like new for sale so I nabbed it since it's exactly what I wanted. Incredibly sexy keyboard. The silents are going to take a little getting used to since they bottom out just a tad sooner than normal reds, but it's not nearly as hard as typing on blacks, which is why I bought a new mech.
> *
> Does anyone know where I could go to buy different key caps? *This one I bought obviously has a year of the boar/pig space bar and I'd really like a Tiger one, but Ducky keycaps seem to be really hard to find out there.





https://kprepublic.com/collections/keycaps
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
https://pimpmykeyboard.com/
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
https://kbdfans.com/collections/keycaps


----------



## Fossil

keikei said:


> https://kprepublic.com/collections/keycaps
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=40
> https://pimpmykeyboard.com/
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/
> https://kbdfans.com/collections/keycaps


Thanks dude, found some nice keycaps at that first link. Ducky spacebars though... I'mma have to do some digging for those, lol.


----------



## keikei

I assume I can switch off the back-lighting? This might be the one. https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3621


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> I assume I can switch off the back-lighting? This might be the one. https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3621


:thumb:

I have that exact board in RGB, the limited edition year of the dog.

Yes, you can turn the backlight totally off.

I love my One 2


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I have that exact board in RGB, the limited edition year of the dog.
> 
> Yes, you can turn the backlight totally off.
> 
> I love my One 2


Cool. Still looking. I wanna see if my company will reimburse me for the gear. Also spotted this: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/vortex-pok3r-v2-keyboard/


----------



## Jayjr1105

Can someone recommend me something for work. No RGB, nothing fancy, Blues or Browns and I'll be 100% adding O rings, and keep it around $75 or at least under $100. I have a quick fire rapid now but miss the number pad.


----------



## Gilles3000

Jayjr1105 said:


> Can someone recommend me something for work. No RGB, nothing fancy, Blues or Browns and I'll be 100% adding O rings, and keep it around $75 or at least under $100. I have a quick fire rapid now but miss the number pad.


A Cooler Master Masterkeys L PBT if you can still find one at a decent price. They used to be available at around $80.
Edit: the mx blue one is still available on amazon for $90

Alternatively there's the MK Typist for $90 as well. It doesn't come with MX blues, but BOX Whites, which are pretty much better than blues in every way. You can get it with MX browns as well.

There's also the Ducky One (2), but they're $100.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Cool. Still looking. I wanna see if my company will reimburse me for the gear. Also spotted this: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/vortex-pok3r-v2-keyboard/


I used to have the original Poker II before they started re-releasing them with USB-C. Was a nice board other than I wasn't fond of the MX Blacks it had. Tore the whole thing down, made "ghetto greens" MX blue stems with black springs. Painted the plate, added LEDs, and a frosted acrylic case. 

My best friend spilled beer on his keyboard while we were gaming, so I ended up mailing him the Poker as an early birthday present. 

If you can get used to smaller layouts, 60-65% boards are great. You use function layers to access the "missing" keys.


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> I used to have the original Poker II before they started re-releasing them with USB-C. Was a nice board other than I wasn't fond of the MX Blacks it had. Tore the whole thing down, made "ghetto greens" MX blue stems with black springs. Painted the plate, added LEDs, and a frosted acrylic case.
> 
> My best friend spilled beer on his keyboard while we were gaming, so I ended up mailing him the Poker as an early birthday present.
> 
> If you can get used to smaller layouts, 60-65% boards are great. You use function layers to access the "missing" keys.



I like the look and have been tempted to buy a 65% but I can't bring myself to actually do it :laughings

I don't mind needing to use FN combos to use certain keys and I thought I'd miss my numpad going to TKL but I haven't so maybe one of these days....


----------



## Fluxmaven

The Pook said:


> I like the look and have been tempted to buy a 65% but I can't bring myself to actually do it :laughings
> 
> I don't mind needing to use FN combos to use certain keys and I thought I'd miss my numpad going to TKL but I haven't so maybe one of these days....


Don't let your memes be dreams 

I think I'm down to only one 60% board now. Had a coworker that wanted to try a mech but didn't think he could get used to 60%. After borrowing it for a couple weeks, he fell in love and bought it off me. 

Swapped out one of my custom builds for a Realforce TKL at work. Now that I'm used to a smaller form factor, the TKL just seems to waste so much desk space.


----------



## keikei

OK, so my company has some options for ergo boards that they will cover for me. Can someone recommend me one as i would like the same type for home? Seems like a great option for less wrist sprain.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> OK, so my company has some options for ergo boards that they will cover for me. Can someone recommend me one as i would like the same type for home? Seems like a great option for less wrist sprain.


There are a bunch of different kinds of ergo boards, what type will you be using at work? 

Do you have preferences for the type of switch? Any other features you need?


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> There are a bunch of different kinds of ergo boards, what type will you be using at work?
> 
> Do you have preferences for the type of switch? Any other features you need?


this is the work one. switch preference would be blue or brown. No one to annoy @ home, so i like my clicky clacks.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> this is the work one. switch preference would be blue or brown. No one to annoy @ home, so i like my clicky clacks.


I don't think there's a keyboard with exactly that layout, but something else should work, and definitely blue or equivalent switches then.

First of the X-Bows Mechanical Ergonomic Keyboard, which is the cheapest at $125 and has a similar curve to the keys, but no raised center.

Then the Freestyle Edge RGB is the second cheapest at $220, its split so you can set it at the angle you want and you can tilt the center upwards. Although it does have straight key rows.

Then there are 2 high priced ones at around $350:

Kinesis Advantage2 which is basically similar to your microsoft one but on a load of steroids. Only brown switches.
ErgoDox EZ: This one is split, has curved key rows, and can be tilted exactly how you want it. definitely the most flexible of the bunch.


----------



## keikei

^Thank you. I will comb through the recommendations. Not surprisingly, a custom board comes with a custom price. Lol.


----------



## Elrick

keikei said:


> Not surprisingly, a custom board comes with a custom price. Lol.


YES, you either go down the rabbit hole and follow into an unknown world of surprise or misery.

Mostly it will go with whom you are dealing with here. Anyone claiming they are making something unique and superior has to be suspicious in this point in time, until they actually produce the item to prove their original claims.

Be very careful, you could lose more than just your trust when dealing with other so-called keyboard 'specialists'. Which ever way you go always use PAYPAL when conducting business with anyone, do not ever deal with "Bank Transfer's".

Which is quite common with Nigerian scammers and certain dodgy keyboard sellers. Treat them with contempt and suspicion because you will not lose anything with that methodology when it comes to purchasing anything from the internet these days.

This is coming from someone who has been on the keyboard train for more than 19 years. Have seen just about everything out there and have sometimes gotten fleeced along the way, hence listen to those that know about dealing with anyone on the net when it comes to buying any type of keyboard.


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> Don't let your memes be dreams
> 
> I think I'm down to only one 60% board now. Had a coworker that wanted to try a mech but didn't think he could get used to 60%. After borrowing it for a couple weeks, he fell in love and bought it off me.
> 
> Swapped out one of my custom builds for a Realforce TKL at work. Now that I'm used to a smaller form factor, the TKL just seems to waste so much desk space.



you talked me into it :laughings

starting cheap ($40) with a wireless 60% since I needed a new keyboard for my NUC. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZSTLBQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1










never heard of/used Jixian but I went with the Jixian Blues, hopefully they're not terrible.


----------



## keikei

Has anyone tryout these split boards? Not fully ergo, but would help strain a bit. Worth it? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3601


----------



## Fluxmaven

The Pook said:


> you talked me into it :laughings
> 
> never heard of/used Jixian but I went with the Jixian Blues, hopefully they're not terrible.


YEeT! 

Julian + sexian = jixian? Hopefully they don't suck. Most clone switches are pretty good. 



keikei said:


> Has anyone tryout these split boards? Not fully ergo, but would help strain a bit. Worth it? https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3601


Still haven't tried any split/ergo boards yet. I have eyed a few various kits, but erogodox even as a kit is pretty expensive and other stuff is a bit more involved.


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> YEeT!
> 
> Julian + sexian = jixian? Hopefully they don't suck. Most clone switches are pretty good.



I'd buy TPB designed mechanical switches 

I've only ever used MX Brown/Blue/Red, Outemu Browns, and Gateron Greens and the only one I didn't like was the MX Reds so I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Fluxmaven

The Pook said:


> I'd buy TPB designed mechanical switches
> 
> I've only ever used MX Brown/Blue/Red, Outemu Browns, and Gateron Greens and the only one I didn't like was the MX Reds so I'm sure it'll be fine.


The only switches to get two birds stoned at once.

I have tried dozens of switches and the only ones I absolutely can't stand are MX Reds.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Still haven't tried any split/ergo boards yet. I have eyed a few various kits, but erogodox even as a kit is pretty expensive and other stuff is a bit more involved.



Yeah, honestly nothing appealing with regards to the ergo boards imo and I dont' type too much @ home to warrant one. My work board was ordered on monday, so at this point its gravy (I initially expected to shell out my own $ for work gear). I'm looking just to get a 3rd board now. Its gonna be either a Ducky Shine 7 Blackout or a Vortex Tab 90M. My setup is all black. Knowing you, your advice would be to get both right?


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Yeah, honestly nothing appealing with regards to the ergo boards imo and I dont' type too much @ home to warrant one. My work board was ordered on monday, so at this point its gravy (I initially expected to shell out my own $ for work gear). I'm looking just to get a 3rd board now. Its gonna be either a Ducky Shine 7 Blackout or a Vortex Tab 90M. My setup is all black. Knowing you, your advice would be to get both right?


I still want to do a split board for fun. Even though I think I will hate it, I might grab all the parts to build a Lets Split... Its a 40% Split Ortholinear. So far, all my custom PCBs have already had diodes, resistors, and micro controllers and I just needed to solder in the switches and LEDs then flash the firmware. With the let's split, I would need to solder everything including 2 Arduino pro micros. I still have 6-7 mechanical keyboards, so it's not like I need to make another lol.

Nice that work is covering one. 

Lol I feel personally attacked. If I had to pick just one, I would go with the Tab


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys, so im a big fan of the TKL keyboards, used to have a Corsair K65 with MX reds, but absolutely hated reds, im more a fan of the browns, so i upgraded to the Logitech G Pro, which i love the feel of the Romer-G switches!

I was looking at the Steelseries Apex 7 TKL, like the look, and some of the features like the usb pass-though and that it would match my rival 310. 

Ive never used OmniPoint Switches but im assuming they will be more like MX Reds right?


----------



## The Pook

Qu1ckset said:


> Hey guys, so im a big fan of the TKL keyboards, used to have a Corsair K65 with MX reds, but absolutely hated reds, im more a fan of the browns, so i upgraded to the Logitech G Pro, which i love the feel of the Romer-G switches!
> 
> I was looking at the Steelseries Apex 7 TKL, like the look, and some of the features like the usb pass-though and that it would match my rival 310.
> 
> Ive never used OmniPoint Switches but im assuming they will be more like MX Reds right?



they're linear switches without a bump so yeah, probably similar to Reds. 

as a fellow Red hater, condolences :laughings


----------



## Fluxmaven

Looks like Apex 7 TKL is available with blue or brown switches as well... 

Gotta have that bump


----------



## Qu1ckset

Fluxmaven said:


> Looks like Apex 7 TKL is available with blue or brown switches as well...
> 
> Gotta have that bump


OMG thanks, i guess was looking at the Apex Pro TKL, the Apex 7 TKL is offered in Red, Blue, and Brown!!


----------



## The Pook

The Pook said:


> you talked me into it :laughings
> 
> starting cheap ($40) with a wireless 60% since I needed a new keyboard for my NUC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZSTLBQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of/used Jixian but I went with the Jixian Blues, hopefully they're not terrible.



I only got to play with it for a few minutes since it only shipped with a pretty dead battery but I really like it, it was a steal for $38 and even at $48 now it's a decent buy if anyone is looking for a 60%. 

the reviews said they used Jixian switches but mine came with Outemu (I ordered Blues). I had a cheap $20 mechanical with Outemu Browns that had issues with keys not working out of the box but this seems solid. 

In case anyone else wants to grab one I'd grab it now, it already went up $10 and it's doing the review rounds on YouTube recently so I'd image it's going to keep climbing until it stops selling :laughings

Only thing I don't like is the "gamer-y" key caps but I have replacements, they're MX compatible.


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> Looks like Apex 7 TKL is available with blue or brown switches as well...
> 
> Gotta have that bump


>Browns
>Bump

Browns are just scratchy linears.


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> >Browns
> >Bump
> 
> Browns are just scratchy linears.


Most Cherry Junk is terrible, even in 2019.

Kaihl Box Browns are far superior, without any of Cherry Corp's horrid design.

2019 is the year of progression here compared to Cherry, which is still happy to produce the same junk during this time period.


----------



## DarkHollow

Qu1ckset said:


> Hey guys, so im a big fan of the TKL keyboards, used to have a Corsair K65 with MX reds, but absolutely hated reds, im more a fan of the browns, so i upgraded to the Logitech G Pro, which i love the feel of the Romer-G switches!
> 
> I was looking at the Steelseries Apex 7 TKL, like the look, and some of the features like the usb pass-though and that it would match my rival 310.
> 
> Ive never used OmniPoint Switches but im assuming they will be more like MX Reds right?


You could always go hardcore and desolder the switches and replace them. That's why I did on my Corsair K95, Reds were too light and TBH I couldn't feel the bump in Browns or Blues really so I wanted heavy linear switches. That meant Blacks or something custom so I grabbed a bunch of blacks and desoldered each and every switch on my board. So much happier with it after that and the USB cable mod. But nothing else really had the features I wanted, especially at the time.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Gilles3000 said:


> >Browns
> >Bump
> 
> Browns are just scratchy linears.


Actual Cherry MX browns, yes. 

Gaterons and other clones are smoother. 

Although they are barely tactile... 

These days, there are just so many better options than the typical reds/browns/blues


----------



## Qu1ckset

Well im no Keyboard aficionado, but all i know i absolutely hate reds lol, Im actually a fan of these romer-g switches, but just want a different board.. i personally only tried the romer-g, blues, reds, and browns... so many other switches i never even tried lol


----------



## Elrick

Just received my new G815 - Clicky Version.

Weird typing on it and am using it this minute after using my ancient 'Thorpie' for some months now.

Has that distinct noise factor but it's activation is quite short so i have to get use to that now. Overall typing far quicker which is due to the design of this switch. My old 'Thorpie' was quite slow but i enjoyed the pressing of each switch.

Of course the complete control of all the keys lighting is the most desired feature in the Logitech range but they seem to have delivered it successfully. The only downside is that the lighting is nothing like their Romer-G designs which were in fact so bright and concise but these new keyboards, only have the top part of the switch lit.

Even though I truly hate RGB there is a purpose for it in dark areas when you need to see your input device, without straining or wasting time. No, I'm not a touch typist nor will I ever be one.


----------



## Falkentyne

The Pook said:


> you talked me into it :laughings
> 
> starting cheap ($40) with a wireless 60% since I needed a new keyboard for my NUC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZSTLBQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of/used Jixian but I went with the Jixian Blues, hopefully they're not terrible.


My God.
Why are those hideous Chinese super gamer fonts still being used?


----------



## Qu1ckset

What are your guys thoughts on the Razer Huntsman Tournament Edition keyboards? Also Anyone know if Razer is planning to offer this keyboard with the purple click optical switch? I think id enjoy that a lot more then the red linear optical switch.


----------



## Gilles3000

Falkentyne said:


> My God.
> Why are those hideous Chinese super gamer fonts still being used?


Because they're cheaper to make, the "open" legends are much easier to injection mould.



Qu1ckset said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the Razer Huntsman Tournament Edition keyboards? Also Anyone know if Razer is planning to offer this keyboard with the purple click optical switch? I think id enjoy that a lot more then the red linear optical switch.


Haven't used it myself, but the Razer optical purple switch is just a rebranded Bloody LK Libra Orange, which you can get in the Bloody B930.
https://www.bloody.com/en/product.php?pid=11&id=207


----------



## The Pook

Gilles3000 said:


> Because they're cheaper to make, the "open" legends are much easier to injection mould.



TIL

I thought it was what all the cool kids wanted :laughings


----------



## keikei

Trying to find out how much bend if any this board has?


----------



## keikei

I finally decided.


----------



## ElectroManiac

The Pook said:


> Fluxmaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your memes be dreams /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> I think I'm down to only one 60% board now. Had a coworker that wanted to try a mech but didn't think he could get used to 60%. After borrowing it for a couple weeks, he fell in love and bought it off me.
> 
> Swapped out one of my custom builds for a Realforce TKL at work. Now that I'm used to a smaller form factor, the TKL just seems to waste so much desk space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talked me into it /forum/images/smilies/laughingsmiley.gif
> 
> starting cheap ($40) with a wireless 60% since I needed a new keyboard for my NUC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZSTLBQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of/used Jixian but I went with the Jixian Blues, hopefully they're not terrible.
Click to expand...

I'm on the look for a wireless mech keyboard as a second one mainly to use it for when I'm on the bed or away from the PC. I'm been checking that one. What are your thoughts on that?

I also read online that one only works trough bluetooth and the wired is only for charging. Is that true?

The other option I saw that caught my attention is this 
Keychron K2 Bluetooth Wireless Mechanical Keyboard with Gateron Brown Switch/White LED Backlit/USB C/Anti Ghosting/N-Key Rollover/Compact Design, 84 Key Tenkeyless Keyboard for Mac Windows https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QBPDWLS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_N9x3Db16B15GB

More expensive but could be better quality.


----------



## The Pook

ElectroManiac said:


> I'm on the look for a wireless mech keyboard as a second one mainly to use it for when I'm on the bed or away from the PC. I'm been checking that one. What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> I also read online that one only works trough bluetooth and the wired is only for charging. Is that true?
> 
> The other option I saw that caught my attention is this
> Keychron K2 Bluetooth Wireless Mechanical Keyboard with Gateron Brown Switch/White LED Backlit/USB C/Anti Ghosting/N-Key Rollover/Compact Design, 84 Key Tenkeyless Keyboard for Mac Windows https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QBPDWLS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_N9x3Db16B15GB
> 
> More expensive but could be better quality.





The Pook said:


> I only got to play with it for a few minutes since it only shipped with a pretty dead battery but I really like it, it was a steal for $38 and even at $48 now it's a decent buy if anyone is looking for a 60%.
> 
> the reviews said they used Jixian switches but mine came with Outemu (I ordered Blues). I had a cheap $20 mechanical with Outemu Browns that had issues with keys not working out of the box but this seems solid.
> 
> In case anyone else wants to grab one I'd grab it now, it already went up $10 and it's doing the review rounds on YouTube recently so I'd image it's going to keep climbing until it stops selling :laughings
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the "gamer-y" key caps but I have replacements, they're MX compatible.



If you paired the keyboard via bluetooth and then plug in the cable, it will still operate through Bluetooth and it'll only recharge through USB. If it's not paired to anything and you plug in the USB cable, it seems about 50/50 if it immediately works as a wired keyboard or if it just immediately starts recharging. 

if it starts charging but you want to use it (or vice versa) you press FN + R and it'll switch. Works fine though either way.


----------



## Fluxmaven

ElectroManiac said:


> I'm on the look for a wireless mech keyboard as a second one mainly to use it for when I'm on the bed or away from the PC. I'm been checking that one. What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> I also read online that one only works trough bluetooth and the wired is only for charging. Is that true?
> 
> The other option I saw that caught my attention is this
> Keychron K2 Bluetooth Wireless Mechanical Keyboard with Gateron Brown Switch/White LED Backlit/USB C/Anti Ghosting/N-Key Rollover/Compact Design, 84 Key Tenkeyless Keyboard for Mac Windows https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QBPDWLS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_N9x3Db16B15GB
> 
> More expensive but could be better quality.



I don't have either of those, but I do have an Anne Pro, which is a popular bluetooth mechanical board. They support wired USB connectivity, which is how I typically use it. Mine is the original with micro USB, but the Anne Pro 2 is out and has type-C. Price fluctuates on these, but I have consistently seen them going for ~$65. Probably the main appeal over the cheaper options would be that it's re-programmable/customizable. They have an app for phones or windows to let you customize the LEDs or reprogram the layout.


----------



## ElectroManiac

The Pook said:


> If you paired the keyboard via bluetooth and then plug in the cable, it will still operate through Bluetooth and it'll only recharge through USB. If it's not paired to anything and you plug in the USB cable, it seems about 50/50 if it immediately works as a wired keyboard or if it just immediately starts recharging.
> 
> if it starts charging but you want to use it (or vice versa) you press FN + R and it'll switch. Works fine though either way.


Good to know thanks. Been checking other options to and found this one that also use Outemu switches 

https://www.amazon.com/Yooso-Mechan...hanical+keyboard&qid=1574806324&sr=8-144&th=1

What I like about this one is that is not fully 60% and has F keys. Decent reviews on amazon overall to. Keys look kind ugly though


----------



## mAs81

+1 on the Anne Pro...

got one with gateron blues,looks great and it is very sturdy,even tho it's made out of plastic :thumb:


----------



## keikei




----------



## DarthBaggins

I’d recommend the Durgod Hades68, more of a 65% board and still carries arrow keys. So far I’ve enjoyed my iKBC Poker II type c but I’ve been eyeing the Ducky One2 SF and the Hades68 as my next boards since I haven’t seen many pcbs and cases to make my own 65% board.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6UhpfdXdbM


I was really considering buying the wired Coral Sea version a few weeks ago, but decided to hold off because of the fixed switches.

Current searching for bits for a custom hot swappable 96 key based on the "YMDK Hot Swap Hot-swappable Kailh Socket 96 PCB", and i'm 90% there, think it'll cost about the same as the Iqunix in the end.


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> I was really considering buying the wired Coral Sea version a few weeks ago, but decided to hold off because of the fixed switches.
> 
> Current searching for bits for a custom hot swappable 96 key based on the "YMDK Hot Swap Hot-swappable Kailh Socket 96 PCB", and i'm 90% there, think it'll cost about the same as the Iqunix in the end.



Its another option, but definitely on the very top in terms of $. In the meantime, I'm looking for a cheapo black replacement keyset. My current white keys are a definite eyesore given the overall color theme. Looking back, I was much too quick with the order button. It took me a few weeks to find the Leopold FC900R for work (which I'm 100% happy about), I suspect it'll take the same amount of time for the home setup.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> Its another option, but definitely on the very top in terms of $. In the meantime, I'm looking for a cheapo black replacement keyset. My current white keys are a definite eyesore given the overall color theme. Looking back, I was much too quick with the order button. It took me a few weeks to find the Leopold FC900R for work (which I'm 100% happy about), I suspect it'll take the same amount of time for the home setup.


Plenty of cheap plack sets on aliexpress, even the PBT doubleshot or dyesub sets aren't very expensive.


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> Plenty of cheap plack sets on aliexpress, _even the PBT doubleshot or dyesub sets aren't very expensive_.



Hey now. I'll check them out.


----------



## keikei

You guys know where I can find a site for just the case/switches? The catch is I don't want to do a full diy.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> You guys know where I can find a site for just the case/switches? The catch is I don't want to do a full diy.


So... Just a complete board minus the keycaps? I can't think of any... With mechs it's typically complete boards, or DIY kits. Not a lot of offerings in between.

Most barebones boards would just be the case/pcb/stabilizers and you would still need to add switches and keycaps.

A nice option with the current sale price would be to grab a GMMK barebones. It's hot swap sockets so no soldering. Just drop in your switches and keycaps of choice. You could grab the switches from Glorious, but I would get keycaps elsewhere.

Also, thanks... I started looking around at keeb stuff and ended up buying 4 different sets of switches to try out... 

Ended up with Kailh BOX pinks, BOX royal, speed navy, and TTC gold v2 brown switches.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> So... Just a complete board minus the keycaps? I can't think of any... With mechs it's typically complete boards, or DIY kits. Not a lot of offerings in between.
> 
> Most barebones boards would just be the case/pcb/stabilizers and you would still need to add switches and keycaps.
> 
> A nice option with the current sale price would be to grab a GMMK barebones. It's hot swap sockets so no soldering. Just drop in your switches and keycaps of choice. You could grab the switches from Glorious, but I would get keycaps elsewhere.
> 
> Also, thanks... I started looking around at keeb stuff and ended up buying 4 different sets of switches to try out...
> 
> Ended up with Kailh BOX pinks, BOX royal, speed navy, and TTC gold v2 brown switches.



Cool. Its tough not to be shopping right now when everyone is celebrating consumerism after getting stuffed thursday nite.


----------



## CptAsian

keikei said:


> You guys know where I can find a site for just the case/switches? The catch is I don't want to do a full diy.



WASD Keyboards has barebones kits that are fully assembled boards minus keycaps.


https://www.wasdkeyboards.com/products/mechanical-keyboards.html?set_keyboard_keycap_material=61


----------



## keikei

CptAsian said:


> WASD Keyboards has barebones kits that are fully assembled boards minus keycaps.
> 
> 
> https://www.wasdkeyboards.com/products/mechanical-keyboards.html?set_keyboard_keycap_material=61


Cool. I want to see what sort of reviews they have. Leopold has a plastic board that does not bend, which i find amazing. I remember having a WSD board way back, but never got this version.


----------



## keikei

Just browsing around and can anyone answer my question? ABS caps, but the $? https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/keycaps/keysets/maxkey/maxkey-chocolate-keycap-set/


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Just browsing around and can anyone answer my question? ABS caps, but the $? https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/keycaps/keysets/maxkey/maxkey-chocolate-keycap-set/



SA profile key sets are all expensive. I paid over $100 for my SA Pulse set. Way better quality than the flimsy caps that are normally associated with ABS. While SA are a bit more substantial than Cherry or OEM profile and I assume more expensive to manufacture, they are still just overpriced pieces of plastic.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> SA profile key sets are all expensive. I paid over $100 for my SA Pulse set. Way better quality than the flimsy caps that are normally associated with ABS. While SA are a bit more substantial than Cherry or OEM profile and I assume more expensive to manufacture, they are still just overpriced pieces of plastic.


Do you type better with dat profile? I've never used it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Do you type better with dat profile? I've never used it.



Lol nope, it's just for the a e s t h e t i c s 


As far as actually typing preference goes, it's Cherry, OEM > SA > DSA


----------



## CptAsian

keikei said:


> Cool. I want to see what sort of reviews they have. Leopold has a plastic board that does not bend, which i find amazing. I remember having a WSD board way back, but never got this version.


I have a WASD V2 fullsize and a WASD Code TKL. Been using both for years and I've had no issues whatsoever with either. If you try to twist and flex them, they'll give a little bit, but under regular use they feel very solid. They're not the cheapest keyboards out there, but they're not horribly expensive either and I really do recommend them.


----------



## Elrick

Fluxmaven said:


> SA profile key sets are all expensive. I paid over $100 for my SA Pulse set. Way better quality than the flimsy caps that are normally associated with ABS. While SA are a bit more substantial than Cherry or OEM profile and I assume more expensive to manufacture, they are still just overpriced pieces of plastic.



YES indeed, if your heavily into Mechanical keyboards using the Cherry-MX stem then spending thousands on your keyboards so they look Fantastic, is nothing at all.


The pleasure is derived from customizing your piece so it doesn't look like most others, although today it seems a lot more people are buying SA profiled key-sets.


----------



## keikei

I feel I would need to order a tropical drink if I had this on my desk: https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=5591


----------



## nofearek9

there is a new project in kickstarter in case you are interested :










https://www.kickstarter.com/project...n-upgradable-64-to-66-key-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## neurotix

nofearek9 said:


> there is a new project in kickstarter in case you are interested :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...n-upgradable-64-to-66-key-mechanical-keyboard



Wow that looks really incredible. Checked out the Kickstarter page. I like the 66 key custom black/gray/red design.

How are Gateron switches? Only ever used Cherry switches myself, and IBM Model M and 80s Apple keyboards.

Do you know if I would be able to install Topre switches? Can you even buy them seperately? I really want to try them but the only board that seems to use Topres is the Happy Hacking keyboard which is basically unusable for gaming. (It's also like $300)


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> How are Gateron switches? Only ever used Cherry switches myself, and IBM Model M and 80s Apple keyboards.
> 
> Do you know if I would be able to install Topre switches? Can you even buy them seperately? I really want to try them but the only board that seems to use Topres is the Happy Hacking keyboard which is basically unusable for gaming. (It's also like $300)



Gateron switches are great. Aside from clears, modern Cherry MX aren't worth paying a premium for.


No, you can't install Topre switches in that board. Topre are electrostatic capacitive switches that use a sheet of rubber domes and springs over a PCB with capacitive sensors. There are more Topre boards than the HHKB though. Leopold FC660C and FC980C, Realforce, and the Topre Type Heaven (I think the type heaven is discontinued though). 



All Topre boards are expensive. There are cheaper clones like the plum electro-capacitive though.


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> Gateron switches are great. Aside from clears, modern Cherry MX aren't worth paying a premium for.
> 
> 
> No, you can't install Topre switches in that board. Topre are electrostatic capacitive switches that use a sheet of rubber domes and springs over a PCB with capacitive sensors. There are more Topre boards than the HHKB though. Leopold FC660C and FC980C, Realforce, and the Topre Type Heaven (I think the type heaven is discontinued though).
> 
> 
> 
> All Topre boards are expensive. There are cheaper clones like the plum electro-capacitive though.


Thanks.

I rather like my Cherry MX reds, I'll have you know, good sir

Whats the Gateron equivalent to them, or possibly Browns? (no tactile bump like blues?) Otherwise, what is the most well-balanced Gateron that is right in the middle and not strongly weighted towards either typing or gaming, but good for both? (Lower actuation force, actuation without being depressed fully, I dont care if it has an tactile bump or click for typing or not but it probably should- reds have no click but the balanced actuation weight is to my preference- not too low avoiding accidental inputs, good level of resistance, smooth feel, not a great typists switch though with no click and actuation at roughly half a keypress)

A shame about the Topres, its not a dealbreaker though. I think I remember and looked into a Realforce but its too much money for a keyboard imo


----------



## keikei

Members here having multiple boards, i have to ask: do you showcase them? If so, I'd luv to see them. 


This board is almost perfect: https://iqunix.store/products/iquni...ard-wireless-bluetooth?variant=29114351452220


----------



## nofearek9

this group buy is live ,incase you need a nice 65% keyboard : https://caps-unlocked.com/group-buy-cu65/


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> This board is almost perfect: https://iqunix.store/products/iquni...ard-wireless-bluetooth?variant=29114351452220


Yep, almost. If it had hotswap sockets I'd have bought one already.


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I rather like my Cherry MX reds, I'll have you know, good sir
> 
> Whats the Gateron equivalent to them, or possibly Browns? (no tactile bump like blues?) Otherwise, what is the most well-balanced Gateron that is right in the middle and not strongly weighted towards either typing or gaming, but good for both? (Lower actuation force, actuation without being depressed fully, I dont care if it has an tactile bump or click for typing or not but it probably should- reds have no click but the balanced actuation weight is to my preference- not too low avoiding accidental inputs, good level of resistance, smooth feel, not a great typists switch though with no click and actuation at roughly half a keypress)
> 
> A shame about the Topres, its not a dealbreaker though. I think I remember and looked into a Realforce but its too much money for a keyboard imo


That is totally fine, we all have different tastes. If you scroll back in this thread, it's pretty obvious MX Reds are my least favorite though.  

For the most part, Gateron colors correspond to the Cherry MX equivalent. So Gat Red = Cherry Red. Gateron Clears however are actually a lower spring rate red. VS Cherry clear which are a heavier tactile switch. Technically there is also a rare Gateron clear 67g tactile switch but Zeal made them disappear because they want to overcharge for their boujee switches...

In general, Gateron switches are smoother than modern Cherry MX. That said, I still have a bunch of Cherry switches and enjoy them as well. 

Personally, I'm a heavy typist and prefer loud, tactile switches. So, I'm not the best resource for info on light/linear switches. The lightest switches I use are lubed Gateron browns, which are for when I want to game and not ear rape my friends on discord. 

Yea, my Realforce is probably my most expensive stock board. You would probably love a 45g uniform, but it's a big investment.


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> That is totally fine, we all have different tastes. If you scroll back in this thread, it's pretty obvious MX Reds are my least favorite though.
> 
> For the most part, Gateron colors correspond to the Cherry MX equivalent. So Gat Red = Cherry Red. Gateron Clears however are actually a lower spring rate red. VS Cherry clear which are a heavier tactile switch. Technically there is also a rare Gateron clear 67g tactile switch but Zeal made them disappear because they want to overcharge for their boujee switches...
> 
> In general, Gateron switches are smoother than modern Cherry MX. That said, I still have a bunch of Cherry switches and enjoy them as well.
> 
> Personally, I'm a heavy typist and prefer loud, tactile switches. So, I'm not the best resource for info on light/linear switches. The lightest switches I use are lubed Gateron browns, which are for when I want to game and not ear rape my friends on discord.
> 
> Yea, my Realforce is probably my most expensive stock board. You would probably love a 45g uniform, but it's a big investment.


rep+

Nice. Thank you so much for your excellent response. I'm not a huge mechanical keyboard expert and have limited exposure to switches, and have only tried Cherry blues, reds, and some reverse engineered Chinese Cherry blues.

Reds being linear, having some resistance and half actuation suits me as you can use a light touch and still get a keypress, good for gaming. Opposite of your preference. I have a $300 arcade stick with sanwa buttons, they dont need to be hammered on, and have microswitches inside that are extremely similar to mechanical keyboard switches. So I'm used to using a light half press like that. 

No, I didnt read back, sorry- following and posting in a lot of other threads concerning Ryzen 3000 and RAM ocing.

Anyway, if I pull the trigger, I will probably try out Gateron clears. That board is about $200 with switches though, isn't that close to the price of a Realforce? Having used high end Seimitsu and Sanwa arcade components (stick + buttons) in fighting games forever, I'm interested in Topre because Japanese quality.

I probably need to get one of those little tester devices that has 1 ea of every Cherry switch made, on a little board, to try them all out.


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> rep+
> 
> Nice. Thank you so much for your excellent response. I'm not a huge mechanical keyboard expert and have limited exposure to switches, and have only tried Cherry blues, reds, and some reverse engineered Chinese Cherry blues.
> 
> Reds being linear, having some resistance and half actuation suits me as you can use a light touch and still get a keypress, good for gaming. Opposite of your preference. I have a $300 arcade stick with sanwa buttons, they dont need to be hammered on, and have microswitches inside that are extremely similar to mechanical keyboard switches. So I'm used to using a light half press like that.
> 
> No, I didnt read back, sorry- following and posting in a lot of other threads concerning Ryzen 3000 and RAM ocing.
> 
> Anyway, if I pull the trigger, I will probably try out Gateron clears. That board is about $200 with switches though, isn't that close to the price of a Realforce? Having used high end Seimitsu and Sanwa arcade components (stick + buttons) in fighting games forever, I'm interested in Topre because Japanese quality.
> 
> I probably need to get one of those little tester devices that has 1 ea of every Cherry switch made, on a little board, to try them all out.


I'm still no expert, just an enthusiast :thumb:

Realforce are closer to $250

The Japanese quality is apparent in the Topre boards. I love my Realforce and will probably add a HHKB to my collection at some point.

I have a 12x switch tester... They are ok for getting a general idea, but without trying switches on a board it's hard to get a real feel for them.


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> Yep, almost. If it had hotswap sockets I'd have bought one already.



The drill holes sort of kill the looks a bit, but overall its not a gamechanger. Hotswap would be a super nice option too. Knowing me, i'd just buy another board cause im so lazy to replace the keys. Lol.


----------



## Gilles3000

keikei said:


> The drill holes sort of kill the looks a bit, but overall its not a gamechanger. Hotswap would be a super nice option too. Knowing me, i'd just buy another board cause im so lazy to replace the keys. Lol.


I don't mind the screws tbh, and I absolutely love that coral sea keycap set, its simply gorgeous imo. Shame the switch options are so limited.


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm still no expert, just an enthusiast :thumb:
> 
> Realforce are closer to $250
> 
> The Japanese quality is apparent in the Topre boards. I love my Realforce and will probably add a HHKB to my collection at some point.
> 
> I have a 12x switch tester... They are ok for getting a general idea, but without trying switches on a board it's hard to get a real feel for them.



Thanks, and yes, that's roughly what I recall the Realforce board I saw being.

I'm pretty happy with my Ducky One 2 RGB full-size, with Cherry Reds, and probably cannot convince my wife to spend more than around $130 on a keyboard (especially when I have 3 already). Maybe if I could sell my OCN Ducky on here (already did an appraisal and people said it's only value was in the custom OCN keycaps, and it was $75, these are not commonly sold on here anymore, I'd need a lot more), and the Corsair K70 Lux I never use, I could get the money for a Realforce

I'm actually getting a little more interested in soldering together my own board but have no idea where to even begin. I'm a beginning (maybe close to intermediate) level solderer, and have all the supplies I need, and did successfuly do a full capacitor replacement on a PC Engine (old Japanese game console from the late 80s) as well as a Sega CD model 1, and both of them still work, but I didn't do it without much headache, mostly the desoldering part. I'm fairly sure I could pull this off and if I could save money assembling my own, I'd totally want to, it sounds like a fun project. I really don't know what kits are good, where to buy the stuff, total cost, etc. though


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> Thanks, and yes, that's roughly what I recall the Realforce board I saw being.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my Ducky One 2 RGB full-size, with Cherry Reds, and probably cannot convince my wife to spend more than around $130 on a keyboard (especially when I have 3 already). Maybe if I could sell my OCN Ducky on here (already did an appraisal and people said it's only value was in the custom OCN keycaps, and it was $75, these are not commonly sold on here anymore, I'd need a lot more), and the Corsair K70 Lux I never use, I could get the money for a Realforce
> 
> I'm actually getting a little more interested in soldering together my own board but have no idea where to even begin. I'm a beginning (maybe close to intermediate) level solderer, and have all the supplies I need, and did successfuly do a full capacitor replacement on a PC Engine (old Japanese game console from the late 80s) as well as a Sega CD model 1, and both of them still work, but I didn't do it without much headache, mostly the desoldering part. I'm fairly sure I could pull this off and if I could save money assembling my own, I'd totally want to, it sounds like a fun project. I really don't know what kits are good, where to buy the stuff, total cost, etc. though


I have been getting the itch to do another custom build... I need to get rid of something to make room first. I have 7 boards right meow. 

Building boards is pretty easy these days. A lot of PCBs already have a controller, LEDs, Diodes etc soldered on. I'm glad more hot swap PCBs are coming out though. I don't mind soldering a whole board, but desoldering isn't much fun. If you aren't in a hurry, you can grab all the parts you need off Aliexpress for pretty cheap.


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> I don't mind the screws tbh, and I absolutely love that coral sea keycap set, its simply gorgeous imo. Shame the switch options are so limited.


I may end getting the Knight version late this week. The dang this has 95% of what i want in a board. Too bad it doesnt make me coffee in the morning.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> I have been getting the itch to do another custom build... I need to get rid of something to make room first. I have 7 boards right meow.
> 
> Building boards is pretty easy these days. A lot of PCBs already have a controller, LEDs, Diodes etc soldered on. I'm glad more hot swap PCBs are coming out though. I don't mind soldering a whole board, but desoldering isn't much fun. If you aren't in a hurry, you can grab all the parts you need off Aliexpress for pretty cheap.


Where do you put 7 boards?


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Where do you put 7 boards?


3 at my primary desk at home that I rotate between, 1 at my spare desk. 2 at my desk at work that I rotate between, 1 on my KVM at work. 
A while ago I was working as a nighttime security officer as a 2nd job and would bring in my soldering station and build keebs in my downtime lol. 
Eventually I would like to get a display case to fill up and build a more diverse collection to rotate between.


EDIT- Sorry for teh confusion, the image is an example of how I would want to display boards eventually... So just a glass cabinet with lights. That was just an image I found from searching for "illuminated keyboard display case".


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> 3 at my primary desk at home that I rotate between, 1 at my spare desk. 2 at my desk at work that I rotate between, 1 on my KVM at work.
> A while ago I was working as a nighttime security officer as a 2nd job and would bring in my soldering station and build keebs in my downtime lol.
> Eventually I would like to get a display case to fill up and build a more diverse collection to rotate between.


How are those Nuke keys? Great color combo.


----------



## pez

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm still no expert, just an enthusiast :thumb:
> 
> Realforce are closer to $250
> 
> The Japanese quality is apparent in the Topre boards. I love my Realforce and will probably add a HHKB to my collection at some point.
> 
> I have a 12x switch tester... They are ok for getting a general idea, but without trying switches on a board it's hard to get a real feel for them.


As much as I try to go to other boards, I find myself returning to my HHKBv2s every time. I use my black one faithfully at work and I've got the white one at home. 

I'm currently using the Hunstman TE and I'm super impressed with the quality, but I think I'd have to go for a purple (clicky) switch again eventually.



Fluxmaven said:


> 3 at my primary desk at home that I rotate between, 1 at my spare desk. 2 at my desk at work that I rotate between, 1 on my KVM at work.
> A while ago I was working as a nighttime security officer as a 2nd job and would bring in my soldering station and build keebs in my downtime lol.
> Eventually I would like to get a display case to fill up and build a more diverse collection to rotate between.


Oh man, that's snazzy! Very nice!


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> How are those Nuke keys? Great color combo.



Not mine, just an example of what I would like to do. Ideally would like to settle down and dedicate an entire room for all my nerdy stuff. Bookshelves for books/manga/magazines, display cases for keebs, scale models, and possibly get into collecting anime figures. 




pez said:


> As much as I try to go to other boards, I find myself returning to my HHKBv2s every time. I use my black one faithfully at work and I've got the white one at home.
> 
> I'm currently using the Hunstman TE and I'm super impressed with the quality, but I think I'd have to go for a purple (clicky) switch again eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that's snazzy! Very nice!



Eventually I'll stumble across a deal on one and grab it to mod. Uniform 55g in my Realforce are still a bit light for me, so I would like to get a HHKB and swap to BKE heavy domes and possibly MX compatible sliders since the Topre key cap selection is limited. 

As stated, I only have 7 boards currently. Not enough to fill up a display case, but that's an eventual goal.


----------



## nofearek9

https://drop.com/buy/gk64-mechanical-keyboard-kit


----------



## The Pook

a keyboard with no keys or switches for $60, what a great time to be alive.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Not mine, just an example of what I would like to do. Ideally would like to settle down and dedicate an entire room for all my nerdy stuff. Bookshelves for books/manga/magazines, display cases for keebs, scale models, and possibly get into collecting* anime figures*.
> 
> Eventually I'll stumble across a deal on one and grab it to mod. Uniform 55g in my Realforce are still a bit light for me, so I would like to get a HHKB and swap to BKE heavy domes and possibly MX compatible sliders since the Topre key cap selection is limited.
> 
> As stated, I only have 7 boards currently. Not enough to fill up a display case, but that's an eventual goal.


In my view probably more $ than this hobby. Lol. Also, be careful choosing one. Not all makers are created equal.


----------



## Gilles3000

The Pook said:


> a keyboard with no keys or switches for $60, what a great time to be alive.


I don't even mind the price on that, the real crime of that keyboard is the horrible non-standard second row that's moved slightly to the left, not sure how anybody can use that thing.


----------



## pez

Gilles3000 said:


> I don't even mind the price on that, the real crime of that keyboard is the horrible non-standard second row that's moved slightly to the left, not sure how anybody can use that thing.


Man I wouldn't have noticed that unless you had said something. I looked down and just went 'what the heck'.


----------



## keikei




----------



## skupples

Just got my Wooting ONE in, its replacing the terrible keyboard included with Corsair's lapboard. So far, I love it in direct comparison to that god awful K series. My Rottay @ work even feels/functions better than the included K series in the lapboard. 

anyways, for anyone with lapboards wondering - it fits perfectly, so perfect that not having it clipped in doesn't matter. 

My god this thing is sensitive. I think I may like it more than my WASD clear code. 

i ended up with the Korean caps red, cuz it was $20 less via their site.


----------



## lightsout

skupples said:


> My god this thing is sensitive. I think I may like it more than my WASD clear code.


Well yeah, sensitive and clears don't really go together, they're basically the opposite of clears. I love reds for gaming, but man I can't type on them for crap, so sensitive I live on the backspace key fixing all my typos. Too bad you cant slide the mouse thing over on the lapboard to reverse it. Seems like a simple solution for righty's or lefty's. 
#endlefthandedoppression


----------



## skupples

gotcha, i never did take the time to get a tester & really find out. I no longer regret gifting off my code to my folks when their ancient logitech Gscreen died.


----------



## lightsout

skupples said:


> gotcha, i never did take the time to get a tester & really find out. I no longer regret gifting off my code to my folks when their ancient logitech Gscreen died.




I personally love reds at first and then hated them. But that was for typing. I wouldn't mind a board for gaming.. 

But yeah clear vs red is basically the heaviest vs the lightest switch. (Of the standard og cherry switches)

What did you end up paying for it?


----------



## skupples

lightsout said:


> I personally love reds at first and then hated them. But that was for typing. I wouldn't mind a board for gaming..
> 
> But yeah clear vs red is basically the heaviest vs the lightest switch. (Of the standard og cherry switches)
> 
> What did you end up paying for it?


ordered direct from wooting for $119 (korean caps version)

i could wait the extra days, & like to cut out the middleman when buying from small companies.


----------



## Gunderman456

I just received my Redragon K589 SHRAPNEL RGB Low Profile Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Amazon.ca $51.99 (2 year warranty with registration or if purchased directly from Redragon). I bought it from the Redragon Shop (fulfilled by Amazon.ca). Update on my current build log here.



















My keyboard has the red switches. I think you can get either the blue or reds with this model. Comes with extra and varied color switches, cap and switch removers. The feel is good (been using a very good membrane keyboard - Logitech G15 ever since its release). The software for the mobo is very versatile and each key can be color coordinated.


----------



## skupples

nice! I really need to find an inexpensive mech to replace the Rottay ( with poopoo switches ) at work. It's going to be nearly unusable after driving this Wooting.

as to WOOTING - I can't get their software to work, and I just re-installed Win10Ent like 2 weeks ago. It freezes on launch.


----------



## Gunderman456

skupples said:


> nice! I really need to find an inexpensive mech to replace the Rottay ( with poopoo switches ) at work. It's going to be nearly unusable after driving this Wooting.
> 
> as to WOOTING - I can't get their software to work, and I just re-installed Win10Ent like 2 weeks ago. It freezes on launch.


The software for this keyboard will make your eyes water in how easy it is to use and there are no issues with the install or execution of the program.


----------



## Fluxmaven

So when you have spare parts laying around long enough you eventually find yourself ordering parts to do another build. 



Ordered a DZ60 PCB, a brass plate, and a set of stabilizers. Going in my Keyboardbelle Futura case.


The hard part is deciding what key set I want. Leaning towards GMK Red Samurai since it's actually in stock so I don't have to wait several months on a group buy.


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> So when you have spare parts laying around long enough you eventually find yourself ordering parts to do another build.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a DZ60 PCB, a brass plate, and a set of stabilizers. Going in my Keyboardbelle Futura case.
> 
> 
> The hard part is deciding what key set I want. Leaning towards GMK Red Samurai since it's actually in stock so I don't have to wait several months on a group buy.


Make sure the order enough extra bits, just so you have an excuse to start another build afterwards.


----------



## skupples

Gunderman456 said:


> The software for this keyboard will make your eyes water in how easy it is to use and there are no issues with the install or execution of the program.


does their software do anything aside from rgb control?


----------



## Gunderman456

skupples said:


> does their software do anything aside from rgb control?


You can also save profiles.


----------



## skupples

gotchya, wooting has a bunch of other gimmicks built in. actuation point, digital keys mode, n some other stuff. 

I got their software working. updates + fresh OS tuning n stuff = all gravy now.


----------



## neurotix

Hi guys, I'll ask again:

I'm a beginner at soldering, well, not exactly: I've successfully done full capacitor replacements on a PC Engine Core Grafx (a Japanese Turbografx-16) and a Sega CD model 1. 

I have about $300 of soldering equipment but not everything I need: missing anything for SMD soldering but could get a cheap heated tweezers/magnifying glass if necessary. My iron does have tips small enough for smd pads too

I want to try my hand at assembling a mechanical keyboard myself: someone link me to a starter kit/board as well as switches etc.

Last time I asked I just got told to go to some website related to the hobby with no context and I had no idea where to begin/what to buy/etc (given I dont even know the proper names of the keyboard parts or how they're assembled)

Otherwise give me a parts list for a under $120 build if possible. I have no real requirements/dont care about macros or led lighting/switches/etc

Otherwise a beginners kit with instructions that would teach all the naming/conventions/etc would work (like my siren 'learn to solder' kit I did a few years back powered by a 9v battery)

If possible would like to avoid smd soldering as buying the stuff I need to do it would add to the cost. The switches themselves are large and I do understand they are surface mounted, I am talking about soldering 100 tiny resistors, leds etc

Thanks!


----------



## nofearek9

https://geekhack.org is a forum with lot of info and members willing to help you can try https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/ as well.
you can buy ready made pcbs with only switches missing which you can solder or some pcbs have hot-swap slots

this kitjust need switches and some keycaps.

before start take a visit to the websites above to get an idea.


----------



## kgtuning

nofearek9 said:


> https://geekhack.org is a forum with lot of info and members willing to help you can try https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/ as well.
> you can buy ready made pcbs with only switches missing which you can solder or some pcbs have hot-swap slots
> 
> this kitjust need switches and some keycaps.
> 
> before start take a visit to the websites above to get an idea.


Geekhack is an incredible resource. I am a member there. There are some really great people that will go out of their way to help. JD Carpe stands out to me, he assisted me from beginning to end on two keyboards.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Gilles3000 said:


> Make sure the order enough extra bits, just so you have an excuse to start another build afterwards.


Found an extra bag of LEDs in my parts bin, guess I better start planning the next board lol.

Ended up grabbing an SA Pulse Noire set. I already have a standard SA Pulse set, but of the available options right now it seemed like the best fit.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Found an extra bag of LEDs in my parts bin, guess I better start planning the next board lol.
> 
> Ended up grabbing an SA Pulse Noire set. I already have a standard SA Pulse set, but of the available options right now it seemed like the best fit.


I can see this going well with a hot pink case.


----------



## Gilles3000

neurotix said:


> Hi guys, I'll ask again:
> 
> I'm a beginner at soldering, well, not exactly: I've successfully done full capacitor replacements on a PC Engine Core Grafx (a Japanese Turbografx-16) and a Sega CD model 1.
> 
> I have about $300 of soldering equipment but not everything I need: missing anything for SMD soldering but could get a cheap heated tweezers/magnifying glass if necessary. My iron does have tips small enough for smd pads too
> 
> I want to try my hand at assembling a mechanical keyboard myself: someone link me to a starter kit/board as well as switches etc.
> 
> Last time I asked I just got told to go to some website related to the hobby with no context and I had no idea where to begin/what to buy/etc (given I dont even know the proper names of the keyboard parts or how they're assembled)
> 
> Otherwise give me a parts list for a under $120 build if possible. I have no real requirements/dont care about macros or led lighting/switches/etc
> 
> Otherwise a beginners kit with instructions that would teach all the naming/conventions/etc would work (like my siren 'learn to solder' kit I did a few years back powered by a 9v battery)
> 
> If possible would like to avoid smd soldering as buying the stuff I need to do it would add to the cost. The switches themselves are large and I do understand they are surface mounted, I am talking about soldering 100 tiny resistors, leds etc
> 
> Thanks!



I'd probably go with a pcb with hotwap sockets, at least for the switches, makes it way easier to make changes or swap out inconsistent switches. 

What kind of form factor are you looking for?


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> I can see this going well with a hot pink case.


The case is glow in the dark. Here's a pic of it with my xd60 build. 

When the next round of GMK Laser drops, I will either do a build with a frosted acrylic Tofu case, or a pink case.


----------



## skupples

side note - 

my older brother is building me a custom macro pad as a holiday gift. 7 keys, 2 dials (NE and NW corners)

kinda stoked, though not quite sure what I'ma use it for yet


----------



## neurotix

Gilles3000 said:


> I'd probably go with a pcb with hotwap sockets, at least for the switches, makes it way easier to make changes or swap out inconsistent switches.
> 
> What kind of form factor are you looking for?


Full 104 key standard US (or however many)

Basically not a TKL. 

Thanks


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> Full 104 key standard US (or however many)
> 
> Basically not a TKL.
> 
> Thanks


Building a full size custom on a $120 budget is probably not going to happen. Not much of a market for custom full size boards since there are already plenty of complete full size boards for people that want those. 

The closest to full size that typically pops up in kits would be 1800 layout or 96 key. 

there is the GON NerD 108 PCB which is full size. But not a lot of case options so once you get everything you need, you will be well over $200

One option if you want to do a budget full size and just have fun practicing soldering, would be to refurbish a used full size board. Strip, desolder, clean, paint (if you want a custom look) then rebuild it. This also opens up the option to upgrade to different switches since most stock boards just have the common options like red, blue, brown.


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> Building a full size custom on a $120 budget is probably not going to happen. Not much of a market for custom full size boards since there are already plenty of complete full size boards for people that want those.
> 
> The closest to full size that typically pops up in kits would be 1800 layout or 96 key.
> 
> there is the GON NerD 108 PCB which is full size. But not a lot of case options so once you get everything you need, you will be well over $200
> 
> One option if you want to do a budget full size and just have fun practicing soldering, would be to refurbish a used full size board. Strip, desolder, clean, paint (if you want a custom look) then rebuild it. This also opens up the option to upgrade to different switches since most stock boards just have the common options like red, blue, brown.


Gotcha. Repped. Thanks

In that case if you can do a sub-$100 tkl build- with Gateron switches- or if anyone else is willing to...

Refurbishing a full size board to practice soldering is a good idea, and yes, this is more about practicing soldering and getting better at it for me, and saying "I made this", as well as gaining understanding of the components and process to be able to build more difficult project keyboards... A used IBM Model M was around $90 on ebay last I checked, and the ones from 88-94 or so that are PS/2 can work with a PS/2 to USB adapter. I suppose for a full size board, the price, etc. this is a better option anyway. Because really we all know (though its arguable) that few switches or boards manufactured today come close to that. At least, for typing. (Yes, I'm aware the model M had rubber domes...)

Alas, I already have a project like that that's on the back burner- a "Woz" Apple IIgs/Macintosh ADB keyboard. It came with my Mac SE I've repaired and refurbished. I disassembled and cleaned it, but I need to retr0brite the yellowed keycaps. And of course, I can't use it on my pc.

So, if anyone can part out a sub $120 tkl then, Id appreciate it. Black case and red keycaps (or black and silver/gray) would go well with my rig.

Thanks for the patience all


----------



## Gilles3000

neurotix said:


> Full 104 key standard US (or however many)
> 
> Basically not a TKL.
> 
> Thanks


As far as *hot swappable* go there are 2 full size options:

Glorious GMMK( $49(with current discount) without switches&caps)
HEXGEARS GK705 ($54 complete)

*Switches:*
There are some very interesting custom switches being made right now, you can get them from places like Novelkeys but there are other places too. should run you between $30-45.

*Keysets*: 
Doable within budget, look for a set you like, hard to help you look for one as its pretty personal and they're sold on so many sites.

*Full Custom*:
I agree with @Fluxmaven $120 isn't going to get you a decent full size custom. Even a 96 key or TKL is near impossible to do if you want it to be decent. You're just not going to get a good PCB, Plate, Stabs and Case for $50... the Glorious GMMK is a steal in that regard. Generally you need to budget closer to $200 or more for a full custom board.

*Refurb*:
You mentioned the model M, but neither the buckling spring or rubber dome version of that keyboard have anything you'd need to solder. Replacement keycaps are very limited as well. Any cherry or alps based keyboard should be fine tho.


----------



## neurotix

Gilles3000 said:


> As far as *hot swappable* go there are 2 full size options:
> 
> Glorious GMMK( $49(with current discount) without switches&caps)
> HEXGEARS GK705 ($54 complete)
> 
> *Switches:*
> There are some very interesting custom switches being made right now, you can get them from places like Novelkeys but there are other places too. should run you between $30-45.
> 
> *Keysets*:
> Doable within budget, look for a set you like, hard to help you look for one as its pretty personal and they're sold on so many sites.
> 
> *Full Custom*:
> I agree with @Fluxmaven $120 isn't going to get you a decent full size custom. Even a 96 key or TKL is near impossible to do if you want it to be decent. You're just not going to get a good PCB, Plate, Stabs and Case for $50... the Glorious GMMK is a steal in that regard. Generally you need to budget closer to $200 or more for a full custom board.
> 
> *Refurb*:
> You mentioned the model M, but neither the buckling spring or rubber dome version of that keyboard have anything you'd need to solder. Replacement keycaps are very limited as well. Any cherry or alps based keyboard should be fine tho.




Repped. Thanks.


----------



## keikei

So this board has quite an odd key. Calc? Located @ top right corner. I plan to swap them out anyways, but found it interesting: https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4558


----------



## skupples

Wooting's analog software toggle isn't working in the games i've been testing in. 


99% of the time it works for walk/run/sprint, but its not working where it matters. DRIVING!


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> So this board has quite an odd key. Calc? Located @ top right corner. I plan to swap them out anyways, but found it interesting: https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4558



Dunno if this is actually uncommon but both my Ducky boards have a Calculator hotkey button, its on the left in that same row of 4 keys above the numpad though, next to Mute, Vol Down, and Vol Up.


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> Dunno if this is actually uncommon but both my Ducky boards have a Calculator hotkey button, its on the left in that same row of 4 keys above the numpad though, next to Mute, Vol Down, and Vol Up.



I do like the calc key, but after further research that particular board has some unique caps. I may not be able to find replacements for them. If i decide to get the TabM...it stays stock. Another option i've been pondering is to get another leopold (standard full board). At least i know the caps will fit.

*Where can I get a 96 board?


----------



## Pings

Can I join? 
Southpaw Extended 65% keyboard, clipped, lubed, and Band-Aid moded the stabilizers, with Tealios V2 switches, lubed with Tribosys 3204, replacement 55g springs from Catweewee/Switchmod, Red LEDs, and DSS Dolch keycaps. My gallery









Keychron K4, Gateron Reds, and OSA Dolch


----------



## Pings

Sorry I don't know how I double posted... please delete.


----------



## keikei

I should be ordering these for my next build this friday. For whatever reason, I cannot get away from the all white scheme. Maybe I'm a closet Apple fanboi?! The white keys will replace my stock pok3r.


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3564
https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/keycaps/keysets/maxkey/maxkey-chocolate-keycap-set/
https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/keycaps/keysets/maxkey/maxkey-foundation-keycap-set/


----------



## skupples

Wooting reached out to me about my 4/5 star review. 

two points were made 
A.) the analog mode doesn't work as it should in many titles.
B.) some keys are becoming randomly squeaky & less easy to depress

They completely ignored point B. in their response to me. They only wanted a list of "driving games where the function doesn't work" 

easy. Dying Light's sand-rail, and RDR2's horse/buggies. that's 2/2 for games I've tested it in


----------



## lightsout

skupples said:


> Wooting reached out to me about my 4/5 star review.
> 
> 
> 
> two points were made
> 
> A.) the analog mode doesn't work as it should in many titles.
> 
> B.) some keys are becoming randomly squeaky & less easy to depress
> 
> 
> 
> They completely ignored point B. in their response to me. They only wanted a list of "driving games where the function doesn't work"
> 
> 
> 
> easy. Dying Light's sand-rail, and RDR2's horse/buggies. that's 2/2 for games I've tested it in




Did you say that thing had reds? If your having switch issues already that's not good and definitely not normal. Maybe something got in them? Have you taken off the Caps and investigated?


----------



## skupples

Yes I believe they’re internally developed reds. 

No sir. I have yet to have the time and space to complete such a task. Luckily, the new desk is finally standing so I should find the time soon. 🙂
The sensation during the squeak feels like poorly dialed in tolerances/plastic catching on plastic when sliding next to each other.


----------



## neurotix

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GFWL7Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

^ just bought that as much as I love my Ducky Wan Tsu, after using my DK1008 with Blue Switches for a week recently, I think I've figured out I *vastly super* prefer tactile/clicky switches to Linear/Reds.

We paid $39 for it- I just want to verify from you all that the Rosewill board has Kailh Navys? It says Kailh Blue (I got the 'K85 Blue Switch' labeled version), but the picture looks like a darker blue. Also I searched Kailh Navy keyboard and it was the first to come up. I want to try Kailh Navys because I've seen a lot of people elsewhere saying they are better than MX Blues. Please confirm they are Kailh Navys? Thanks

(Got my brother a cheap $39 Redragon TKL a few years back that had some unknown green tactile switches that felt and sounded similar to MX Blues but were louder- no idea what manufacturer they were- probably Outemu- anyway, I was really impressed so I want to try this new board/Kailh Navy and the price is good, if it types very well but the rest of the board isnt great quality wise I can live)


----------



## keikei

^Nice pricing. If I saw this 3 months ago, I would've saved about $60. A Leopold is nice and all, but not for work considering I spent my own $ for it.


Still waiting for my keysets. These damn american companies and their labor rules.  They won't get processed/shipped til Monday. Ugh.


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> ^Nice pricing. If I saw this 3 months ago, I would've saved about $60. A Leopold is nice and all, but not for work considering I spent my own $ for it.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my keysets. These damn american companies and their labor rules.  They won't get processed/shipped til Monday. Ugh.


It was $39.99- apparently 3 of them sold over night- now the price jumped up to $60. However, I did notice there is one 'used' for $29, if you want to take the chance.

keikei, can you verify it has Kailh Navy switches? Is this what K85 Blue Switch means? I've read through every review on both Amazon and Newegg and a few mention the switches being Kailh but not what type. Id really prefer Navys to straight Blues because I want to try them. I looked at the switch tester on Amazon with Kailh switches and they are 'box' and have the little box around the + on the switch, but in the photo for this Rosewill board, it doesn't. I am guessing Kailh box cost a little more but have more stability. If this is still the Navy switch, just not box, I won't cancel my order. Thanks


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> It was $39.99- apparently 3 of them sold over night- now the price jumped up to $60. However, I did notice there is one 'used' for $29, if you want to take the chance.
> 
> keikei, can you verify it has Kailh Navy switches? Is this what K85 Blue Switch means? I've read through every review on both Amazon and Newegg and a few mention the switches being Kailh but not what type. Id really prefer Navys to straight Blues because I want to try them. I looked at the switch tester on Amazon with Kailh switches and they are 'box' and have the little box around the + on the switch, but in the photo for this Rosewill board, it doesn't. I am guessing Kailh box cost a little more but have more stability. If this is still the Navy switch, just not box, I won't cancel my order. Thanks



You try confirming with the company/seller on amazon? Go to the review section and inquiry. I don't have the board.


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> You try confirming with the company/seller on amazon? Go to the review section and inquiry. I don't have the board.


:/ Jeez, sorry.

Just thought maybe you'd know some way to find out.


----------



## skupples

-- UpDaTe on Wooting 1 --

seems the corsair lapboard I had it sitting in was causing the issue. I haven't had it happen since pulling it out. so, it was flexing the board just enough to cause issues on some keys. Unfortunate really, as that means i'ma have to stick the K series back in it once it comes time to use it again.


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> I think I've figured out I *vastly super* prefer tactile/clicky switches to Linear/Reds.
> 
> I just want to verify from you all that the Rosewill board has Kailh Navys?





neurotix said:


> :/ Jeez, sorry.
> 
> Just thought maybe you'd know some way to find out.


I also vastly prefer tactile clicky switches to any linear. 

That board very likely just has normal Kailh blues. Their crappy product photos make the stem look darker than it really is but not dark enough to be any of the navy variants. 

Kailh BOX Navy have an obvious box around the stem and are clearly not what's in that keyboard. 
Kailh speed navy have a normal looking stem and are a dark blue. These make more sense for a gaming board, but still unlikely to be in that keyboard.

I have both BOX Navy and Speed Navy and definitely recommend them over normal MX blues or blue clones. Coming from light linears, you might prefer BOX Jade. I don't know of any prebuilt boards that come with BOX thick click switches though.


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> I also vastly prefer tactile clicky switches to any linear.
> 
> That board very likely just has normal Kailh blues. Their crappy product photos make the stem look darker than it really is but not dark enough to be any of the navy variants.
> 
> Kailh BOX Navy have an obvious box around the stem and are clearly not what's in that keyboard.
> Kailh speed navy have a normal looking stem and are a dark blue. These make more sense for a gaming board, but still unlikely to be in that keyboard.
> 
> I have both BOX Navy and Speed Navy and definitely recommend them over normal MX blues or blue clones. Coming from light linears, you might prefer BOX Jade. I don't know of any prebuilt boards that come with BOX thick click switches though.


I little disclaimer with Jades tho, if you do end up getting those (you have to get a switchless keyboard and put them in yourself, the GMMK Barebones for example), because of the light spring and the heavy click bar, some of the switches have trouble returning over the "click tab". So make sure you get a few extra's.


----------



## neurotix

Thanks all. Repped.

Yeah, I wondered about this too and figured as much.

Do either of you know of any sub-$100 boards that have Kailh Box Navys, then?

(My wife is fairly jealous of the Rosewill I'm getting and wants it; I'm sure I'd like it, I saw a few video reviews and it sounds pretty good, but I could possibly give her the K85 thats coming and get a different board that comes with Navys, if one exists)


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> Thanks all. Repped.
> 
> Yeah, I wondered about this too and figured as much.
> 
> *Do either of you know of any sub-$100 boards that have Kailh Box Navys, then?
> *
> (My wife is fairly jealous of the Rosewill I'm getting and wants it; I'm sure I'd like it, I saw a few video reviews and it sounds pretty good, but I could possibly give her the K85 thats coming and get a different board that comes with Navys, if one exists)


https://kbdfans.com/collections/ful...se-mechanical-keyboard?variant=29022328422448

I plan on getting something from these guys in the future. Hard choices.


----------



## Gilles3000

neurotix said:


> Thanks all. Repped.
> 
> Yeah, I wondered about this too and figured as much.
> 
> Do either of you know of any sub-$100 boards that have Kailh Box Navys, then?
> 
> (My wife is fairly jealous of the Rosewill I'm getting and wants it; I'm sure I'd like it, I saw a few video reviews and it sounds pretty good, but I could possibly give her the K85 thats coming and get a different board that comes with Navys, if one exists)


I assume you still want a full size keyboard? In that case there are no off the shelf options. But you can put a barebones kit together.

You'll need a barebones hot swappable keyboard($65):
https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/the-glorious-gmmk-usa-custom?variant=23714123284538

The switches 110pcs($42):
https://novelkeys.xyz/products/novelkeys-x-kailh-box-thick-clicks?variant=3747938205736

Keycaps($15)(You can choose others as well):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000210736373.html

Total: $122 including shipping. 
A bit over budget, but not bad for a semi custom keyboard. Assembling it shouldn't take more than an hour even if you take your time, everything just clicks into place.

And because its hot-swappable, if you don't end up liking the Navy switches, you can always swap them out for something else.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Gilles3000 said:


> I little disclaimer with Jades tho, if you do end up getting those (you have to get a switchless keyboard and put them in yourself, the GMMK Barebones for example), because of the light spring and the heavy click bar, some of the switches have trouble returning over the "click tab". So make sure you get a few extra's.



It's good to get a few extras of any switch.


So far I have been lucky and haven't had any issues with the Jades I have tried, but I do have a barebones GMMK that I use to test switches before committing to soldering them into my other projects.


----------



## keikei

Did GMMK every update their kb cable to detachable on the full kb model?


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like it's still attached, I've been debating getting the 60% board from them and popping in some Zilents or Tealios (67g variants and lubed). Or just might build my own completely.


----------



## keikei

DarthBaggins said:


> looks like it's still attached, I've been debating getting the 60% board from them and popping in some Zilents or Tealios (67g variants and lubed). Or just might build my own completely.


Cool. 60% seems to be the board type with the most options around. My fun wont be delivered till later this week.


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-customizable-wireless-mechanical/description


----------



## Elrick

Fluxmaven said:


> I also vastly prefer tactile clicky switches to any linear.


Someone that values the click back feeling, much approved :thumb: . 



Fluxmaven said:


> I have both BOX Navy and Speed Navy and definitely recommend them over normal MX blues or blue clones.


I've given up on using any Cherry MX switch for years now. Just have no incentive to ever use a Cherry made switch again, from that Company.

Kailh switches shall be the only valued switch for now or even the far future because they are busy producing varying switch designs incorporating new colours, springs and switch bars within their BOX range.



Fluxmaven said:


> I don't know of any prebuilt boards that come with BOX thick click switches though.


You have to buy a Hot-swap keyboard, so as to install your favourite switch. Have done that for the past 2 years and have never been disappointed with using the new range of BOX Pinks and the latest BOX Crystal Series.


----------



## 8051

I remember the old IBM mechanical keyboards they clacked like a clacker, but the PC ones were nowhere near as bad as the ancient 3270 ones which required significant effort to push.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm still a fan of my Browns or clears, love me a quiet tactile switch. Still have a couple blue switched boards for when I want to make some noise - actually gave my 5yr old one of them (Otemu Blues) so he can use it with his rig - it's awesome lol.

Only linear I've used is a Silent Black that came with the OC Edition Ducky's since I gave mine to the wife.


----------



## keikei

Some goodies came in this afternoon. 


update: not perfect, as you can see I had to swap out the left control key and right alt key. Even with a few different size options, I couldnt find one that would fit. I'll be on the lookout for some replacements if possible.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Yeet

Just hopped on the KAT Specimen group buy. Will be my first KAT profile set.


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/keytron/keychron-k6-a-compact-65-wireless-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Torvi

recently i bought mechanical keyboard from mad dog, modek gk900 its on omron blue switches, they are so light that when i rest my fingers on keycaps i sometimes will press them unknowingly. The chassis is rigid, all metal and has a nice feel to it, click is fairly audible


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Yeet
> 
> Just hopped on the KAT Specimen group buy. Will be my first KAT profile set.


Interesting. They seem like a median between SA and lower profile keys.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still mad I missed the 8008 GB, I would have loved to have that set and the mat.


----------



## keikei

So I'm gonna retire my Pok3r for a bit, but I want to display it. Is it a bad idea to wash the keys?!?! The caps are PBT.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Interesting. They seem like a median between SA and lower profile keys.


Yup. I have been curious to test it out. I have a feeling it may end up being my favorite profile. I was really torn between this and KAT Lich which is based off Wiz from Konosuba. I almost bought both, but I knew that would turn into me building another new board... It's a terrible addiction 



keikei said:


> So I'm gonna retire my Pok3r for a bit, but I want to display it. Is it a bad idea to wash the keys?!?! The caps are PBT.


It's a good idea to wash keycaps... They get dirty after a while. There are a couple different safe methods. You can put all the caps in a container with warm water and a couple denture tabs, let it sit for a while, stirring occasionally. Then rinse and dry them. Or same method with a couple drops of dish soap. Alternatively, some people use watered down simple green or wipe them with isopropyl alcohol. Just don't use strong solvents like acetone.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Yup. I have been curious to test it out. I have a feeling it may end up being my favorite profile. I was really torn between this and KAT Lich which is based off Wiz from Konosuba. I almost bought both, but I knew that would turn into me building another new board... It's a terrible addiction
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good idea to wash keycaps... They get dirty after a while. There are a couple different safe methods. You can put all the caps in a container with warm water and a couple denture tabs, let it sit for a while, stirring occasionally. Then rinse and dry them. Or same method with a couple drops of dish soap. Alternatively, some people use watered down simple green or wipe them with isopropyl alcohol. Just don't use strong solvents like acetone.


Let us know how the feel. It sounds like a good mixture. Those SA keys feel nothing like the stock PBT keys. At this point all show no go, but i knew that going in.

When i bought them, they were dental white...not so much right now. Lol. thanks.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Well it's a group buy, so it will be a while. Should ship in July. I can type on just about anything, but I dislike DSA (uniform profile) and SA can seem a bit too high profile sometimes. Although aesthetically it's probably my favorite. 

I used to alternate between Miami and some white PBT blanks. Both required fairly frequent cleaning to stay looking fresh.


----------



## keikei




----------



## keikei

SA-P snowcap set. Packing isnt as gud as 1upkeyboards, but they all eventually end up in a ziplocked bag anyways.


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

hi guys - YouTube suggested to me recently a Linus video where he built an all-metal TKL with I think brass keycaps. Aside from ludicrous cost, it seems like they're heavier than need be. 

This got me wondering if someone had made a set of aluminum keycaps. I can't seem to find any, though there seems to be a set of zinc caps on Aliexpress. 

Do we know if there is an aluminum set anywhere, or if that would even potentially be a good idea?


For personal context - I like tactile clicky switches, currently two favorite keyboards in use are a Massdrop CTRL with Kailh box whites and (don't kill me please) a Razer Huntsman Elite. I don't mind Cherry MX blues (have a Das Keyboard Pro at work, a Corsair K70 LUX RGB on the gaming rig, and a Filco Majestouch Convertible TKL on the HTPC all with blues) but after trying more switches the Cherry switches are not my favorite anymore. Most of my boards have PBT keycaps which definitely are nicer to type on than thinner flimsy ABS.


----------



## Shawnb99

My Das Model S finally bit the bullet and after being burned with the KS for the Das 5Q I don't want another keyboard from that ****ty company.

So what are the best Mechanical Keyboard options?


----------



## Gilles3000

Shawnb99 said:


> My Das Model S finally bit the bullet and after being burned with the KS for the Das 5Q I don't want another keyboard from that ****ty company.
> 
> So what are the best Mechanical Keyboard options?


Most of the Leopold boards are very high quality. If you want full size you're looking at the Leopold FC900R. 

But if you want backlighting you might want to look at Ducky.


----------



## Shawnb99

K thanks. I was looking at Leopold's but couldn't get the English site working


----------



## keikei

Shawnb99 said:


> K thanks. I was looking at Leopold's but couldn't get the English site working



https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=169


----------



## Shawnb99

keikei said:


> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=169


thanks


----------



## Fluxmaven

Using the GMMK to test out some switches to decide what's going into my new DZ60 build. Alphas are BOX Royal, which what I decided I'm going with. The mods are TTC Gold V2 Brown switches... These look really cool but there are better tactile switches out there for less money. Function row is BOX Pink. I like these, but I just like BOX Navy and Jade more... So I'm going to order more Royal's for this build. 

Also added some pictures of what I have currently for the new build. B-Stock glow in the dark Keyboardbelle Futura case (it has some black filament mixed in). Brass plate and clear/gold screw in stabilizers because it's a boujee budget build lol.

Just ordered more BOX Royals, a new desk mat, and some Krytox 203 (not for this build. I want to try lubing the Gateron greens with 100g springs that I put in a 40% build).


----------



## keikei

Shawnb99 said:


> thanks



Curious, wat did you end up getting? :thinking:




Fluxmaven said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Using the GMMK to test out some switches to decide what's going into my new DZ60 build. Alphas are BOX Royal, which what I decided I'm going with. The mods are TTC Gold V2 Brown switches... These look really cool but there are better tactile switches out there for less money. Function row is BOX Pink. I like these, but I just like BOX Navy and Jade more... So I'm going to order more Royal's for this build.
> 
> Also added some pictures of what I have currently for the new build. B-Stock glow in the dark Keyboardbelle Futura case (it has some black filament mixed in). Brass plate and clear/gold screw in stabilizers because it's a boujee budget build lol.
> 
> Just ordered more BOX Royals, a new desk mat, and some Krytox 203 (not for this build. I want to try lubing the Gateron greens with 100g springs that I put in a 40% build).



Nice. I don't know where to begin. Never seen the glow in the dark case before. Dat anime reference dough...


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> Spoiler


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Nice. I don't know where to begin. Never seen the glow in the dark case before. Dat anime reference dough...


Thanks. Case is from a girl I found on instagram that 3D prints cases. 



Gilles3000 said:


>


It's surprisingly not hentai... Hotaru from Dagashi Kashi


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Thanks. Case is from a girl I found on instagram that 3D prints cases.


 Wats her site? I'm looking for an 'end game' case for those white SA keys i bought earlier. I'm in no rush considering prices. Come to find out the threads title name is VERY appropriate. I did end up finding the appropriate keys for the prior build. I'm using an 'end' key for the windows temporarily. The SA keys are something though. They look like little chocolate pieces.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Wats her site? I'm looking for an 'end game' case for those white SA keys i bought earlier. I'm in no rush considering prices. Come to find out the threads title name is VERY appropriate. I did end up finding the appropriate keys for the prior build. I'm using an 'end' key for the windows temporarily. The SA keys are something though. They look like little chocolate pieces.


keyboardbelle.com and her insta is @keyboardbelle_prints. Her stuff is really affordable as far as custom cases go. Although she must have started getting a lot busier. Just checked the site and it's just a couple preorders. Used to have several different models with drop downs to select any color she could print it in... Although if you find one of her older designs and DM her, I'm sure she would print you any design in any color. 

As far as "endgame" stuff goes, I really want to get my hands on a purple CA66... Hopefully they do another round because used prices on these are pretty nuts. https://play-keyboard.store/collect...66-custom-keyboard-kit?variant=18680820891766

LOL yea we are still in the first month of 2020 and I'm already afraid to add up how much I've spent on keeb stuff.

Yea, sometimes you gotta use random caps. It's not worth buying a whole child kit for one or two keys.


----------



## DarthBaggins

How do you like the Box Royals? I've been debating on alot of different switches that I would like to use for a build, I've been curious to them, Pro Purples, & Zilents. I've only use MX-Black's as a linear switch and would love to try more, but I am constantly drawn to tactile switches overall (MX-Blues were my first switch setup other than a good ol' buckling spring from the days I had a IBM 486). 
I've also debated on modding my CM Pro S to end some stabilizer rattle, so far the browns in it are good but occasionally I get a ping out of a few keys, which I know lubing would help - just not looking forward to desoldering switches. I've had to start using it more over my iKBC Poker II type C as I'm running excel alot more for work, so until I get a 65% the Pro S it is (prefer compact boards).


----------



## Fluxmaven

DarthBaggins said:


> How do you like the Box Royals? I've been debating on alot of different switches that I would like to use for a build, I've been curious to them, Pro Purples, & Zilents. I've only use MX-Black's as a linear switch and would love to try more, but I am constantly drawn to tactile switches overall (MX-Blues were my first switch setup other than a good ol' buckling spring from the days I had a IBM 486).
> I've also debated on modding my CM Pro S to end some stabilizer rattle, so far the browns in it are good but occasionally I get a ping out of a few keys, which I know lubing would help - just not looking forward to desoldering switches. I've had to start using it more over my iKBC Poker II type C as I'm running excel alot more for work, so until I get a 65% the Pro S it is (prefer compact boards).


The Royals are great. I took the GMMK to work before I did a side by side comparison, but I think I like them more than my 67g Zealios. Haven't tried pro purples or Zilents though so IDK how they would stack up against those. They are way more tactile than browns though. I typically prefer clicky switches, but wanted to do a tactile board this time. MX Blues and buckling springs were my first as well. 
Yea, desoldering isn't much fun. Funny enough the first board I desoldered was the original Poker II.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Do the royals have a lot of pre-travel? I've actually been considering trying something more tactile than browns, but I'd like the actuation and bump to be the first things that happen when I press the keys. If there's any pre-travel at all, I'd rather stick to linears.


----------



## skupples

DarthBaggins said:


> How do you like the Box Royals? I've been debating on alot of different switches that I would like to use for a build, I've been curious to them, Pro Purples, & Zilents. I've only use MX-Black's as a linear switch and would love to try more, but I am constantly drawn to tactile switches overall (MX-Blues were my first switch setup other than a good ol' buckling spring from the days I had a IBM 486).
> I've also debated on modding my CM Pro S to end some stabilizer rattle, so far the browns in it are good but occasionally I get a ping out of a few keys, which I know lubing would help - just not looking forward to desoldering switches. I've had to start using it more over my iKBC Poker II type C as I'm running excel alot more for work, so until I get a 65% the Pro S it is (prefer compact boards).


 i think blues popped most people's cherries. At least, knowingly. (lots of folks never knew they were using them on POS terminals @ work)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I kinda went off the deep end...
DSC09252 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## skupples

sexy, what's the deal with the fancy cable? magnet break?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

skupples said:


> sexy, what's the deal with the fancy cable? magnet break?


I think it's more for style than anything else. I saw shiny and I had to have it. LOL


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

I have a few. I started with the TT Poseidon which I think were brown keys, then I got the Corsair K65 tenkeyless, then the redragon mechamembrane, and now I’m using the Corsair K95 platinum and it’s the best feeling out of all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> sexy, what's the deal with the fancy cable? magnet break?


As far as I can tell, it's just a standard of the r/MechanicalKeyboards starter pack.

Because.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Turns out alot of terminals use MX Blacks too. .

Nice, those connectors come in handy since all you need to order is the device side of the cable and adapt to that aviator end


----------



## keikei

Speaking of feel gud, i dont recommend SA keys with cherry blue switches. You would think they'd be the best of two worlds, but its the opposite. It must be the thickness & height of the keys with the tactileness that makes the action very awkward. I have to use more than normal force to execute the keys. I'm gonna try linear switches on my next set.


----------



## DarthBaggins

SA with a tactile, like brown, is a great match up imo. I haven't tried SA on on of my blue boards yet, but I have used my DSA's and they worked fairly well. I would love to get a set of DSS's.


----------



## keikei

DarthBaggins said:


> SA with a tactile, like brown, is a great match up imo. I haven't tried SA on on of my blue boards yet, but I have used my DSA's and they worked fairly well. I would love to get a set of DSS's.


I can see SA with cherry silvers. Super fast and linear. It would compensate the travel with SA's a bit. The sound would be interesting as I have no clue what it would produce.


----------



## skupples

ToTheSun! said:


> As far as I can tell, it's just a standard of the r/MechanicalKeyboards starter pack.
> 
> Because.


cool, but it appears to do something.


DarthBaggins said:


> Turns out alot of terminals use MX Blacks too. .
> 
> Nice, those connectors come in handy since all you need to order is the device side of the cable and adapt to that aviator end


yep! <3'd autozone keyboards back in the day. 
ahhh aviation usb cables. or USB QDC. I like it, specially if you're changing USB stuff often. (not just keyboards)

winjaaaaaaa

- in other news. Got to see my custom macro pad. Jesus my brother is slow (*IE: working on customer builds and not my gift build!!!)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

ToTheSun! said:


> As far as I can tell, it's just a standard of the r/MechanicalKeyboards starter pack.
> 
> Because.



While you're at it, throw in a Ducky keyboard and some pudding keycaps and you're set.



DarthBaggins said:


> Turns out alot of terminals use MX Blacks too. .
> 
> Nice, those connectors come in handy since all you need to order is the device side of the cable and adapt to that aviator end


Omg. I didn't think of that use case even though I see people on stream doing exactly that on several occasions.


----------



## Fluxmaven

ToTheSun! said:


> Do the royals have a lot of pre-travel? I've actually been considering trying something more tactile than browns, but I'd like the actuation and bump to be the first things that happen when I press the keys. If there's any pre-travel at all, I'd rather stick to linears.



Almost no pre-travel, the bump is right up top. They are also a lot more tactile than browns.


----------



## Shawnb99

$3500 for a keyboard seems a bit excessive 

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/...yboards-custom-twitch-tfue-fortnite-streaming


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fluxmaven said:


> Almost no pre-travel, the bump is right up top. They are also a lot more tactile than browns.


Thank you! I'm going to buy a new keyboard soon, and I might just look into trying one with them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shawnb99 said:


> $3500 for a keyboard seems a bit excessive
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/...yboards-custom-twitch-tfue-fortnite-streaming


KeyCult based boards are never cheap and extremely high quality - but still way out of my budget. I would love to have one of their boards or even a Rama board.


----------



## keikei

Shawnb99 said:


> $3500 for a keyboard seems a bit excessive
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/...yboards-custom-twitch-tfue-fortnite-streaming


Its the TITAN of kb's apparently.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

keikei said:


> Its the TITAN of kb's apparently.


In terms of sound, I think the Fjell with Holy Pandas is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## skupples

Shawnb99 said:


> $3500 for a keyboard seems a bit excessive
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/...yboards-custom-twitch-tfue-fortnite-streaming


i'm stoked to see this. It means there's plenty of room for my brother's little home business to succeed. Dude's putting together some pretty epic stuff. he keeps asking me to make high quality wood wrist rests n such... I rather get what I need to polish granite strips. Seems like the back splash pieces from home depot would be perfect for the job. You'd just have to round & polish the edges, n adhere something to the bottom.


----------



## keikei

skupples said:


> i'm stoked to see this. It means there's plenty of room for my brother's little home business to succeed. Dude's putting together some pretty epic stuff. he keeps asking me to make high quality wood wrist rests n such... I rather get what I need to polish granite strips. Seems like the back splash pieces from home depot would be perfect for the job. You'd just have to round & polish the edges, n adhere something to the bottom.


If idiots like us can drop $1000+ on gpus, I see no issue with other enthusiasts doing the same for their gear. Its all a matter of budget and getting the right stuff in front of the right eyes.


----------



## Shawnb99

keikei said:


> If idiots like us can drop $1000+ on gpus, I see no issue with other enthusiasts doing the same for their gear. Its all a matter of budget and getting the right stuff in front of the right eyes.




Or spend over $1000 on just fans alone. I should be the last one commenting on spending that much for a keyboard.

It is a very nice looking keyboard.


----------



## keikei

Shawnb99 said:


> Or spend over $1000 on just fans alone. I should be the last one commenting on spending that much for a keyboard.
> 
> It is a very nice looking keyboard.


Which ones? I thought I was splurging when I picked up some noctuas...


----------



## Shawnb99

keikei said:


> Which ones? I thought I was splurging when I picked up some noctuas...




Noctua’s of course.
The NF-S12 are about $25 each here I have 9 of them. The NF-A12 are $39 here, I have 16 of those. Not including taxes.
I also have 14 or more of of the non PWM NF-S12’s from a previous build.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Another board kit I want is the Satisfaction 75 from Cannon Keys, just a beautiful setup for a 75% board.
But Keycult and Rama Works make some of the highest tier kits.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Shawnb99 said:


> Noctua’s of course.
> The NF-S12 are about $25 each here I have 9 of them. The NF-A12 are $39 here, I have 16 of those. Not including taxes.
> I also have 14 or more of of the non PWM NF-S12’s from a previous build.


Guess you're a Noctua fan.


----------



## Gilles3000

...


----------



## Fluxmaven

Novelkeys order came in yesterday. Not really a fan of the Nautilus keyset, but I have always liked these deskpads. Decided to use it at work since the tekmat was getting a little gross. Might be time to retire it to actually being used as a gun cleaning mat lol. Have been using the GMMK this week, but busted out my meme board while I was swapping pads. I doubt I would ever be able to daily a 40% but it's a fun conversation piece.


----------



## keikei

^The mouse is wider than the kb. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Ragsters

Here is mine:


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Anyone have tried MOTOSPEED K82 Outemu Red switches!?


----------



## skupples

keikei said:


> ^The mouse is wider than the kb. I've never seen that before.


you're looking @ the hallmark of someone that solders in one hand, while scrolling with the other


----------



## neurotix

LocoDiceGR said:


> Anyone have tried MOTOSPEED K82 Outemu Red switches!?



Nope but if you're looking for a cheap board I can make a few suggestions.

Any of the Redragon boards are really good, and use Outemu switches, I got one for my brother a few years back that has Outemu "Cherry Green Equivilient" switches that felt and sounded a lot like a Blue switch, but louder.

Right now Rosewill is getting rid of the K85 and K81 boards that have Kailh/Kaihua Blue or Brown switches so I just picked up a Rosewill K85 Blue switch version for $40. Originally a $80 board.

https://www.amazon.com/ROSEWILL-Mec...1?keywords=rosewill+k85&qid=1580770024&sr=8-1 $50 for Clicky Browns and full RGB. Controllable via keys (FN) or optional software, and programmable.

As far as using red clones, no, can't help. I did, however, find that MOTOSPEED board on Amazon and was looking at the sakura Outemu Red and noticed:

*Custom Mechanical Feeling Keyboard Switches (Outemu red switches)*

This is a pretty big warning sign and some nonsense manufacturers use when they are selling a NON MECHANICAL keyboard, that is, a board with rubber domes underneath that actuate the keypress, as opposed to a true mechanical switch. So it could be a hybrid design, that is, a rubber dome mat with linear plastic switches that go through and press the switch. Usually they feel mushy.

I just changed my preference, since I'm a pretty heavy typist and type a lot on here, from linear Reds (My Ducky One 2 has Cherry Reds and so does my K70 Lux), to clicky switches, after using my DK-1008 for a week. The Kailh blue switches are certainly inferior to that board in every possible way but still feel pretty good to me. The click isn't as quality and light sounding, but a little 'deeper' sounding. They are louder when they bottom out too.

Really, without trying Outemu reds I wouldn't be able to know if they are any good, if they are rubber dome or not (I don't think they should be but thats what the manufacturer description says and it's a big red flag, no pun intended) or how they would compare to say, my Ducky One 2.

I do know for a fact though that some of the Redragon boards like the Redragon K552 (which I got my brother) is absolutely, 150% fantastic in how it sounds, is clicky, and uses Outemu "Green" (they're just clone clicky Blues but they are super nice and that board was awesome for the price. He still has it, and loves it.) Perhaps I'm wrong and Outemu reds are fully mechanical; but you may be taking a gamble with that wording. Tbh it would be better even if you pay twice as much to probably just get a Ducky with Cherry MX Reds if you want red switches, but I'm sure others here might disagree (or look for a cheap board with Kailh Red clone switches?)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Honestly, if we're talking $40-60, Akko keyboards with Akko switches would probably be one's best bet. The built quality is pretty good, the keycaps rival much more expensive brands for aesthetics, the switches are basically MX knock-offs, and they're one of the very few brands with non-retarted compact layouts, such as optimally functional 60% and 75% below 315mm in length.


----------



## keikei

Best clicky clacky combo of switch/keyset goes to?


----------



## skupples

keikei said:


> Best clicky clacky combo of switch/keyset goes to?


while I love this wooting, the switches are starting to annoy me. 

is there any way to lube switches? graphite powder maybe? you can feel plastic on plastic catching every now & then, quite gross feeling.


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> while I love this wooting, the switches are starting to annoy me.
> 
> is there any way to lube switches? graphite powder maybe? you can feel plastic on plastic catching every now & then, quite gross feeling.


I don't think i've ever seen graphite powder used for switches. 

This site has a pretty good overview of the lubes that are usually used for switches:
https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/parts-and-tools/lubricant/switch-lubricant-2ml/


----------



## Bridgypoo

Greetings! Just a peon with a K70 Lux here. Found this recently and thought it would be appreciated here. 🙂 

https://gizmodo.com/someone-talk-me-out-of-spending-900-on-some-keyboard-c-1841364195


----------



## keikei

Gilles3000 said:


> I don't think i've ever seen graphite powder used for switches.
> 
> This site has a pretty good overview of the lubes that are usually used for switches:
> https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/parts-and-tools/lubricant/switch-lubricant-2ml/


Hell, this might work for my extra sticky keys. Thanks.


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Hell, this might work for my extra sticky keys. Thanks.


Stop spamming Shift


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I'll be tearing down my Pro S this week/weekend as the stabilizers have finally annoyed me enough to take the effort to lube and fix their horrible rattle.


----------



## skupples

Gilles3000 said:


> I don't think i've ever seen graphite powder used for switches.
> 
> This site has a pretty good overview of the lubes that are usually used for switches:
> https://www.1upkeyboards.com/shop/parts-and-tools/lubricant/switch-lubricant-2ml/


ty sir.


----------



## keikei

keikei said:


> Hell, this might work for my extra _sticky keys_. Thanks.





Fluxmaven said:


> Stop spamming Shift


Poor choice of words...


----------



## skupples

rerolling this wooting, n selling off the replacement. their custom switch, while I love the (digital/analog switching) technology, is simply too inconsistent. chalk it up to manufacturing tolerances or something.


----------



## ToTheSun!

What do you guys think of Keycool's keyboards? I've been looking at some of their models (particularly, their 84-key 75%), and I read pretty good reviews saying they're good value and decently built, but every single picture and video I see of them make them look really crappy, mostly because of the keycaps and case. The plastic they use just doesn't look good - mostly cheap.

Does anyone have first-hand experience?


----------



## Rainmaker91

So just the other day I figured my old and trusty G710+ was due for a good cleaning. I dissasembled the entire thing and did a thourough cleaning of the case, keaycaps and the PCB as well with a mix of diswashing soap, brush and a 95% ethanol soloution depending on which specific part I was cleaning.

Now as I was dousing the switches in alcohol I am faily certain that all of what might be left of the factory lubricant is all gone at this point. So I was looking for some alternatives that would work well for lubricants that wopuld be readily available to me close to home, and after reading a bit on the subject my choice fell on a PTFE dry lube that does not contain petroleum and is supposed to not react with any plastics. Now since I'm lazy I didn't really want to take the switches off the board and dissasemble them to do a proper job of painting them with the lube. So I just pressed the switches down and filled all the crevices of the housing with the aerosol based PTFE lube. Mildly satisfied with the quick a dirty (emphasis on the dirty part there as the entire plate also got covered in lube) I decided to reassemble the keyboard and hook it back up to my computer.

Lo and behold, it lit up and seemingly worked perfect. So with a good grin on my face I started typing, and... The keys don't really register at all unless I press them really hard down. So yeah... I guess I have to dissasemble the entire thing again and take the switches apart this time because I am fairly certain that my lube more or less just works as an electrical isolator now...

My next step was to promptly order a keyboard that I have been eying for quite some time now (Varmillo VA109M), and put the G710+ on the shelf for future repair and use as a backup board.

So with the board shelfed for now and out of commision, I'm starting to think I might just want to go all out and do a ton of mods on it. I'm thinking the following;
- Painting (got to get rid of that awfull orange accent and the gaudy high gloss black). I haven't settled on a paint scheme yet though, but the shape of this thing sugests something sci-fi related.
- Swapping the LEDs, fairly easy and quick job and they are readily available more or less everywhere.
- Modding the switches or just replacing them altogether... This can get a bit tricky, especially if I don't want to import stuff.

Any input on interesting or cool mods that can be done to this old Logitech board? Any mods that don't require me to import anything (meaning mostly readily available components) will be highly apreciated, but I will listen to all sugestions.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sounds like you might have used too much lube on the switches, a little goes a long way - possibly used too thick of a lube as well.


----------



## Rainmaker91

DarthBaggins said:


> Sounds like you might have used too much lube on the switches, a little goes a long way - possibly used too thick of a lube as well.


Probably, I literally drenched the things in it. Still though, learning by doing is the best way to learn as far as I am concerned. Even if it means I f*** up every now and then.

On the plus side I will learn how to take it all apart and put it back together again, so I’m just taking it as a funny but stupid learning experience. Kind of looking forward to doing all the mods as well


----------



## maltamonk

Specialized lube for switches??? What's wrong with teflon spray? Significantly cheaper and has many, many more practical applications. Kinda reminds me of Data Vac, when a good old air compressor is the superior choice.


----------



## Rainmaker91

maltamonk said:


> Specialized lube for switches??? What's wrong with teflon spray? Significantly cheaper and has many, many more practical applications. Kinda reminds me of Data Vac, when a good old air compressor is the superior choice.


It is a very niche product and some poeple are very particular about their hobbies. I just used a can of PTFE dry lube that I got at the local hardware store, the reasoning beaing that I wanted something that I would be certain would not react to the plastics. I just got careless and stupid and used way to much, so now the switches are not really reacting since I essentially isolated the contact points.


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> I just got careless and stupid and used way to much, so now the switches are not really reacting since I essentially isolated the contact points.


Fair enough.

I've made mistakes too with spraying too much PTFE into our rubbish bin internals, that it dripped for days. In the end I had to take it apart to remove the huge amount sprayed, then it was totally slick and working.

Switches would be far worse due to their size and complexity and in your case, far cheaper to buy new switches to replace the ones you 'gunked' up here.


----------



## ToTheSun!

maltamonk said:


> Specialized lube for switches??? What's wrong with teflon spray? Significantly cheaper and has many, many more practical applications. Kinda reminds me of Data Vac, when a good old air compressor is the superior choice.


Don't ever go to r/MechanicalKeyboards if special lube triggers you.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

I never built a mechanical keyboard but I’d be interested in giving it a shot. Where do you get the components from? Is mass drop any good for this stuff? 

What should I stay away from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToTheSun!

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I never built a mechanical keyboard but I’d be interested in giving it a shot. Where do you get the components from? Is mass drop any good for this stuff?


If you like Drop's layouts, you can just buy their QMK programmable, switch hot-swappable keyboards and build from there. If you want to start from absolute scratch, you have more options, but the vast majority of them will involve you soldering the switches to the PCB.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

ToTheSun! said:


> If you like Drop's layouts, you can just buy their QMK programmable, switch hot-swappable keyboards and build from there. If you want to start from absolute scratch, you have more options, but the vast majority of them will involve you soldering the switches to the PCB.




I think I’d be ok with that. I’d practice my skills a bit before playing with that. What would you recommend I look for for each component? I think I’d start off tenkeyless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToTheSun!

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I think I’d be ok with that. I’d practice my skills a bit before playing with that. What would you recommend I look for for each component? I think I’d start off tenkeyless.


Mind you, I'm just relaying what I know from reading the input of others. I haven't actually built a keyboard myself. I suppose a good way to gather more information would be reddit.

In any case, just pick the case according to your preference in material. The plate will influence the bottom-out sound. Firmware programmability is also handy because you can finetune the layout without using registry edits (though it's probably more of an issue if you're looking at 65 and 75% layouts).

The switches, well... you have to try them all! The keycaps should be easy because you're going TKL.

I can't be bothered with all of this, so I'm just going to buy a Race 3 with silent reds and put some World Tour DSA keycaps on it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I never built a mechanical keyboard but I’d be interested in giving it a shot. Where do you get the components from? Is mass drop any good for this stuff?
> 
> What should I stay away from?


Unless you are going way off the deep end and building a case from scratch and handwiring, it's really not that hard. Most PCBs already have a controller and diodes etc soldered, you just have to do the switches. There are also options with hotswap sockets that require no soldering at all. 

60% is probably the easiest to do since there are more PCBs and case options for that size. 

I get components from a variety of places. Drop (massdrop), https://novelkeys.xyz, https://kbdfans.com/, https://kprepublic.com/, https://www.1upkeyboards.com/ to name a few.

As for places to stay away from... None really, just keep your expectations in check. I haven't had issues getting parts from aliexpress and banggood. Just need to be prepared to wait potentially a month for shipping.

I wouldn't bother with genuine Cherry MX switches. I feel like their quality has gone down, while many clones are higher quality and cheaper. Big fan of any Gateron or Kailh BOX switches.


----------



## skupples

does hot-swapping apply to only MX-likes?


----------



## Fluxmaven

Most hotswap PCB's I have seen will take any plate mounted MX compatible switch. Or PCB mounted versions with the extra legs cut off. 

This would include all Gateron, Kailh, Greetech, Zeal, Outemu, etc... Basically, if it looks the attached image, you can yeet it in there.

Alps, Flaretech, Romer G, Hall effect or other proprietary designs will not work in most hotswap boards/PCB's. 

The Wooting One for example may use MX compatible keycaps, have a very similar looking switch housing, and be advertised as hot swappable, but it's functionally different. It isn't compatible with other switches, and it's flaretech switches aren't compatible with other boards/PCB's.


----------



## skupples

yeah, they happen to leave that bit out about their custom switch, when listing off hot swapping as a "feature" i appreciate the info. 

sure, its a feature if i'd wanna torture myself with their other caps. 

their customer service is a bit... extreme. essentially, if they can't HEAR the issue in a video of me typing, then there is no issue. k. my mistake, you win some and lose some when playing with small shops. i figure use will wear in what i'm feeling, if it IS what i think it is, if so it'll be fine for now.


----------



## Fluxmaven

RIP in pieces... This is how my new DZ60 PCB arrived today. Guess that build is getting pushed back a bit further lol.


----------



## keikei

^....


----------



## the Duff

Kind of upset with Cherry right now. Used a Ducky Zero at work for about three years. I'm a mechanic, my computer is in a "garage", and the board is almost unusable. It has Cherry blues and almost every one of them sticks bad. Cherry doesn't check for dust intrusion in their durability testing? It's not like I'm using it in a coal mine!


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> RIP in pieces... This is how my new DZ60 PCB arrived today. Guess that build is getting pushed back a bit further lol.



Holy cow, how is that even possible? Modern pcbs are generally very thick and have multiple layers, even if a keyboard pcb would probably only use the front and back ones. Looks like someone snapped it in half purposely. 

Anyway, I decided to order stuff and do a be-all, end all keyboard to match my new build. Waiting on my Box Jades. I went with the fullsize 104 key GMMK. It had to be the fully assembled one with Gateron Browns (I hate these). The barebones was sold out everywhere.

Looking into these keycaps: https://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Universal-Cherry-Translucent/dp/B00EGJHH0W?th=1&psc=1

Which are perfect for matching my new case as it is full rgb on everything and has dark tinted tempered glass...

Then I just need some dampeners probably these: https://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Rubbe...&qid=1581455246&sprefix=keyboard+rings&sr=8-8

As I don't want to be bottoming out the keycap and ruin that amazing Kailh Box Jade click.

These switches can't come soon enough- I've never used any Browns and they feel awful to me, now I understand all the YT comments about Cherry Browns... like why even bother having a mechanical board. They feel like an extremely mushy and inconsistent Red, sorta. After using my K85 (Kailh Blue) for a few weeks these are awful


----------



## neurotix

the Duff said:


> Kind of upset with Cherry right now. Used a Ducky Zero at work for about three years. I'm a mechanic, my computer is in a "garage", and the board is almost unusable. It has Cherry blues and almost every one of them sticks bad. Cherry doesn't check for dust intrusion in their durability testing? It's not like I'm using it in a coal mine!


Make your own and use Kailh Box Switches as this is 100% exactly what they are engineered for :thumb:









Obviously, the little box around the stem touches inside the top of the keycap and prevents grease, oil etc (in your case) going down the inside of the stem into the switch and gumming up the spring.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> RIP in pieces... This is how my new DZ60 PCB arrived today. Guess that build is getting pushed back a bit further lol.


You could probably salvage that if you don't mind jumper wires and such, though it would not be as rigid as a mint one. Still if it's just going to be thrown away (assuming the store doesn't want it back) you could always use it to practice PCB repair on.



neurotix said:


> Holy cow, how is that even possible? Modern pcbs are generally very thick and have multiple layers, even if a keyboard pcb would probably only use the front and back ones. Looks like someone snapped it in half purposely.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to order stuff and do a be-all, end all keyboard to match my new build. Waiting on my Box Jades. I went with the fullsize 104 key GMMK. It had to be the fully assembled one with Gateron Browns (I hate these). The barebones was sold out everywhere.
> 
> Looking into these keycaps: https://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Universal-Cherry-Translucent/dp/B00EGJHH0W?th=1&psc=1
> 
> Which are perfect for matching my new case as it is full rgb on everything and has dark tinted tempered glass...
> 
> Then I just need some dampeners probably these: https://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Rubbe...&qid=1581455246&sprefix=keyboard+rings&sr=8-8
> 
> As I don't want to be bottoming out the keycap and ruin that amazing Kailh Box Jade click.
> 
> These switches can't come soon enough- I've never used any Browns and they feel awful to me, now I understand all the YT comments about Cherry Browns... like why even bother having a mechanical board. They feel like an extremely mushy and inconsistent Red, sorta. After using my K85 (Kailh Blue) for a few weeks these are awful


Well... To be fair to the browns, they have their use case and are a hell of a lot better than reds in my opinion. I sugest you go back to an older rubber dome keyboard and actually try to compare it, even reds are a massively better than a standard rubber dome.

Now as to why one would choose browns; It's all about the noise, you can go for a non tactile switch such as reds, but if all you really want is a quiet alternative to your clicky switches then browns fill that role quite well (They are especially good for office enviroments, though even browns can be to noisy for the quietest office). At the end of the day though it's all about taste, and what you prefer might not be what someone else prefers. So having options is not exactly a bad thing.

Edit: Quoted the wrong post


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> Holy cow, how is that even possible? Modern pcbs are generally very thick and have multiple layers, even if a keyboard pcb would probably only use the front and back ones. Looks like someone snapped it in half purposely.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to order stuff and do a be-all, end all keyboard to match my new build. Waiting on my Box Jades. I went with the fullsize 104 key GMMK. It had to be the fully assembled one with Gateron Browns (I hate these). The barebones was sold out everywhere.


It came from China in just a clear plastic bag inside another thin grey plastic bag. No protective packaging at all. 

It's actually recognized as a keyboard when I connect it to the computer.  Ghetto partial handwire build incoming!

+1 Love BOX Jades, hate stock browns. I have some lubed Gateron browns that are OK for gaming. Too light for typing.


----------



## maltamonk

ToTheSun! said:


> Don't ever go to r/MechanicalKeyboards if special lube triggers you.


Ya no...think I'll continue to comment on common sense.....ty though.


----------



## ToTheSun!

maltamonk said:


> Ya no...think I'll continue to comment on common sense.....ty though.


It's not about common sense. It's about you like or not. People have their hobbies and their interests; it's what keeps everyone sane going through life.

Some people like keyboards and enjoy building and customizing them. When that's the case, they'll go to lengths you might not if you really don't care about peripherals beyond they being a thing you click to have things appear on-screen.

I would never go full r/mk (not yet, anyway), what with all the solder, stab lubing, case mounting, etc, but I appreciate the work of those who do and end up with a greater job than I would.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> It's not about common sense. It's about you like or not. People have their hobbies and their interests; it's what keeps everyone sane going through life.
> 
> Some people like keyboards and enjoy building and customizing them. When that's the case, they'll go to lengths you might not if you really don't care about peripherals beyond they being a thing you click to have things appear on-screen.


Well, said. I would even argue that most people on Overclock.net are quite a bit outside of the norm when it comes to spending more on their computers than even the most avid mainstream gamer would. It's a hobby, and while I wouldn't go to the lengths that some have when keyboards are cocerned I have gone to some ridiculus lengths when it comes to the estethics and cooling of my computer case. It's a hobby and I like it, just like some of my buddies who spend thousands on their cars or bikes I don't mind doing the same to my computer


----------



## maltamonk

ToTheSun! said:


> It's not about common sense. It's about you like or not. People have their hobbies and their interests; it's what keeps everyone sane going through life.
> 
> Some people like keyboards and enjoy building and customizing them. When that's the case, they'll go to lengths you might not if you really don't care about peripherals beyond they being a thing you click to have things appear on-screen.
> 
> I would never go full r/mk (not yet, anyway), what with all the solder, stab lubing, case mounting, etc, but I appreciate the work of those who do and end up with a greater job than I would.


Just b/c ppl like something doesn't mean they should be oblivious to options. In this case ppl might be overpaying for something that doesn't provide any real benefit. They are just paying for marketing. Ofc they have every right to overpay, but they should also have access to information, that may be the case. If I were into something and someone let me know there was an alternative option I would welcome that information.

We have a weird tendency in this hobby to lobby for companies that sell us things.


----------



## ToTheSun!

maltamonk said:


> Just b/c ppl like something doesn't mean they should be oblivious to options. In this case ppl might be overpaying for something that doesn't provide any real benefit. They are just paying for marketing. Ofc they have every right to overpay, but they should also have access to information, that may be the case. If I were into something and someone let me know there was an alternative option I would welcome that information.
> 
> We have a weird tendency in this hobby to lobby for companies that sell us things.


Your idea of providing options seems to be just saying the thing you like is better than all the things you haven't even tried yet.

But, sure, teflon spray everything.


----------



## maltamonk

ToTheSun! said:


> Your idea of providing options seems to be just saying the thing you like is better than all the things you haven't even tried yet.
> 
> But, sure, teflon spray everything.


I will and I will be able to for life for $3. Thanks!


----------



## Fluxmaven

It's not like these fancy keyboard lubes are snake oil made up to rip off niche keyboard hobbyists. Krytox and TriboSys are industrial synthetic lubricants. Sure, the keyboard shops put them into a smaller container and mark it up a bit, but they are expensive even if you buy them from the manufacture. They come in different viscosities ranging from thin oil to thick grease. If Teflon spray works for you, great, but that doesn't mean others are dumb for getting a product more suited to their needs.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Got my Varmilo VA109M in the mail today, and I must say it's a pleasure to get back to a traditional ISO layout keyboard again. And I must say I really prefer these cherry MX blues over the customized Kailh switches that Azio used on my Retro Classic board, of which the left ctrl anoyingly no longer works and I can't seem to find a swtich that will fit these weird keys. Anyway, I still havent given up on fixing both my Retro Classic and g710, but for now I'm really enjoying this keyboard, and I finally get why people want PBT caps now... way better then the ABS caps even when they have no wear on them.

Still can't figure out how I turn on the LEDs on this keyboard though, but with solid caps I don't really get why I would need it in the first place even if all the keys seem to have LEDs mounted in them. Anyway here is some pictures of the board and a comparison for size (ignore the "slightly" dirty deskpad, it's due for a thurough cleaning):


----------



## ToTheSun!

Rainmaker91 said:


> Got my Varmilo VA109M in the mail today, and I must say it's a pleasure to get back to a traditional ISO layout keyboard again.


As far as I can tell, US int is the most versatile layout. I've been using PT all my life, but I recently learned how much more I can do with US when using Alt Gr that I made the switch both at work and at home. I'm still getting used to it, but it's worth it. I contemplated ISO, but, through comparison, US int decidedly won.

Enjoy your Varmilo, though. They make damn good keyboards. I wish they made 75% models. I love their TKL's, but they're some 40-50mm longer than I can ergonomically handle.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> As far as I can tell, US int is the most versatile layout. I've been using PT all my life, but I recently learned how much more I can do with US when using Alt Gr that I made the switch both at work and at home. I'm still getting used to it, but it's worth it. I contemplated ISO, but, through comparison, US int decidedly won.
> 
> Enjoy your Varmilo, though. They make damn good keyboards. I wish they made 75% models. I love their TKL's, but they're some 40-50mm longer than I can ergonomically handle.


I ran the AZIO keyboard for a couple of years, but I never really got used to the enter/return key being shaped the way it is. I also frequently use other keyboards for work machines and the like and having to switch between ANSI and ISO all the time has been a chore to say the least, my pinky finger keeps hitting '* rather than enter and enter whenever I want ' so it's bothersome when trying to type without looking on the keyboard. If I was going to go for an ANSI layout keyboard it would also have been a Ducky one 2 instead as that is really the best alternative readily available locally without having to import and have to deal with customs and import taxes. So the fact that this specific board was easily available was a blessing to be sure.

And thanks. It's always fun to have new stuff, especially when it's of relaitively high quality. As far as size goes... I don't have the hands of a giant, but I do have above average sized hands and fingers (also quite good dexterity so reach isn't an issue), so anything with smaller than normal caps gets bothersome to use for prolonged amounts of time though I get some use of my Cherry G84-4100 whenever my thinkpad keyboard isn't cutting it for when I'm on the move.


----------



## HITTI

wondering if I made a mistake buying this keyboard but it looks to be good and durable comes with extra keycaps.

iKBC CD87 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Switch.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07C91W3F4


----------



## Fluxmaven

HITTI said:


> wondering if I made a mistake buying this keyboard but it looks to be good and durable comes with extra keycaps.
> 
> iKBC CD87 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Switch.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07C91W3F4


I mean, I would say buying any board with MX browns is a mistake, but switches are a personal preference. That board itself will be quality. iKBC = Vortex, they make good stuff. I had the old version of the Poker II and knew several people with Pok3ers that loved them.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fluxmaven said:


> I mean, I would say buying any board with MX browns is a mistake, but switches are a personal preference. That board itself will be quality. iKBC = Vortex, they make good stuff. I had the old version of the Poker II and knew several people with Pok3ers that loved them.


Speaking of Vortex, I JUST ordered the Race 3 RGB with silent reds 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Fluxmaven

ToTheSun! said:


> Speaking of Vortex, I JUST ordered the Race 3 RGB with silent reds 10 minutes ago.


The Race 3 is a nice layout. I just don't use function row much. I have considered grabbing a Cypher, but I just prefer to build my own these days. Currently looking for a PCB stateside for my latest build since my DZ60 showed up snapped in half and I don't want to wait over a month to try and get another from China.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fluxmaven said:


> The Race 3 is a nice layout. I just don't use function row much. I have considered grabbing a Cypher, but I just prefer to build my own these days. Currently looking for a PCB stateside for my latest build since my DZ60 showed up snapped in half and I don't want to wait over a month to try and get another from China.


I've learned through trial and error exactly what layout I need, and it turns out to be 75%. Now that I know that, I just want to get a good keyboard as close as possible to what I would build myself. That's basically the Race 3 (75%, DSA caps, silent reds, sub-310mm, and RGB, thouh the latter is negotiable). After I have spent some time with it and customize it a little, THEN I'll try my hand at building my own.


----------



## neurotix

*patiently waiting*

Hey anyone interested (FluxMaven);

Still waiting on Kailh BOX Jade switches to arrive for my GMMK-BRN 104-key. (They've fixed the stabilizer bars this board had issues with, now, too. The stabilizers are definitely solid and grip where they attach underneath very tightly. No hollow or metal clanky sound that I can hear, either.)

I went ahead and ordered the Max Keyboard black translucent keycaps, as well as the WASD blue stabilizer rings. I still really do not enjoy the Gateron Browns either

Anyway, don't buy the Max Keyboard set because:


























Yeah you can see some kind of lettering molded into the inside top of the keycap :/ $50 set too. Returning. It was these: https://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Universal-Cherry-Translucent/dp/B00EGJHH0W?th=1&psc=1

Dampeners are good so far. I will hopefully have my switches tomorrow (ever had a package shipped via "Yanwen"? That's a new one for me even and I used to buy from Lik Sang, and PlayAsia when they existed.... But Novelkeys has no Box Jades. I hope these ones don't break key caps...)


----------



## HITTI

this will be here today can't wait.

iKBC CD87 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Switch.

can any Cherry MX keycaps be used on this board or any other kboard that has Cherry MX switches?


----------



## ToTheSun!

HITTI said:


> this will be here today can't wait.
> 
> iKBC CD87 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Switch.
> 
> can any Cherry MX keycaps be used on this board or any other kboard that has Cherry MX switches?


Yes, assuming you get a keycap set made for standard layouts.


----------



## Rainmaker91

HITTI said:


> this will be here today can't wait.
> 
> iKBC CD87 Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Switch.
> 
> can any Cherry MX keycaps be used on this board or any other kboard that has Cherry MX switches?


Like ToTheSun! said, all caps made for MX stems should be compatible (as long as they are in spec) with all MX style switches. The exceptions is when someone decides to go slightly outside of spec fo one reason or another, at that point it's more about trial and error (or other people trial and error that you can read about).

Things to keep in mind when swaping caps;
- If you have LEDs for your keys then you need to make certain that the positioning isn't going to be an issue (top mounted LED is incompatible with ninja style lettering for example). So get caps where you are certain that the LED is under the lettering on the cap.
- Sizing and positioning of special keys, such as longer spacebars. Smaller or larger ctrl keys and other non standard things.
- Keyboard layout is also important to keep in mind, so ANSI, ISO, JIS... and so on.

It's not always easy to find caps for more uncommon layouts and languages. I have to either special order or mash together several kits to find something that fits my Norwegian ISO g710 for example. The easiest to find caps for is going to the US keyboards with ANSI layout and a 6.0x spacebar.


----------



## HITTI

thanks.


----------



## HITTI

I think some of the reviews are stupid on Amazon.

maybe.

can laser etch letter keycaps be rubbed off easily?


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> Hey anyone interested (FluxMaven);
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the Max Keyboard black translucent keycaps, as well as the WASD blue stabilizer rings. I still really do not enjoy the Gateron Browns either
> 
> But Novelkeys has no Box Jades. I hope these ones don't break key caps...)


Hi 

LOL I have that same keycap Max set buried in the closet somewhere. I should do some spring cleaning and get rid of all my old sets that I never use. 

Novelkeys sells out of popular switches pretty often, but they do restock regularly. The BOX keycap cracking issues have been fixed for a while now so I wouldn't be too worried about it. You can visibly tell the ones that had the cracking issue because they would have extra nibs on the crossbar.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fluxmaven said:


> I should do some spring cleaning and get rid of all my old sets that I never use.


WHAT NO WHY


----------



## HITTI

my keyboard arrived. nice. had to throw my v-moda's in there.


----------



## Fluxmaven

ToTheSun! said:


> WHAT NO WHY





Spoiler



Because they ugly.





HITTI said:


> my keyboard arrived. nice. had to throw my v-moda's in there.
> View attachment 327310


Looks good!


----------



## HITTI

Fluxmaven said:


> ToTheSun! said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT NO WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Because they ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HITTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> my keyboard arrived. nice. had to throw my v-moda's in there.
> View attachment 327310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good!
Click to expand...

it is so way different from my 1986 IBM model m mechanical keyboard. I like the compression of the keys vs model m.


----------



## neurotix

Fluxmaven said:


> Hi
> 
> LOL I have that same keycap Max set buried in the closet somewhere. I should do some spring cleaning and get rid of all my old sets that I never use.
> 
> Novelkeys sells out of popular switches pretty often, but they do restock regularly. The BOX keycap cracking issues have been fixed for a while now so I wouldn't be too worried about it. You can visibly tell the ones that had the cracking issue because they would have extra nibs on the crossbar.


Thanks, pretty easy to tell, repped

Dont have them yet because its "Presidents Day"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant wait to try Box Jades. I just need to find a hot-swappable keyboard. Are the stuff from Aliexpress genuine?


----------



## HITTI

up close with magnifying glass you can see bleeding through the lettering especially the Windows start key.


----------



## neurotix

ZealotKi11er said:


> Cant wait to try Box Jades. I just need to find a hot-swappable keyboard. Are the stuff from Aliexpress genuine?


I got you

Buy a Huo Ji kb.

They are all hot swappable and rgb (read reviews: https://www.amazon.com/HUO-JI-Mecha...z10cnVl#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div)

One caveat: this assumes some basic familiarity with a keyboard, probably having opened one before (I think I first did it in hs in 98...) having certain tools, possibly soldering experience would help though this doesn't require it. A user complained in a review about Cherry switches having an extra pin or a plastic ridge or something, then proceeded to file them all down  :thumbsdow lol

Use a flush cutters and snip them off. Buy one on Amazon for cheap (Mine was $5.00 or something its orange and black). I use those to easily cut through RF shielding in modding Segas. lol Pins are no problem.

Besides that search Kailh Box Jade Switch (edit  Direct link and they have Box Navy, White, Pale Blue, Pink etc for $41 for 90pcs... Jades seem gone.) on Amazon and theres a seller that has them but shipping is slow. Still gonna be faster than Japanese shipping lol Also I don't know if Jade Switches have more than two pins. Also if the stock switches have glue when you take them out then use a soldering iron and hot cutters (like a hot X-Acto pen knife...)and cut it out with heat lol... might want a mask for that.  Lol 8-Bit Guy fan 






I gotta do a full Analog board recap (6:20 in vid) eventually myself lol

You'd want to buy 81 switches but probably have to buy 90, many chances to mess a switch up and be okay, though.

The stock switches are super clicky (Outemu Green (Like a LOUD mx blue lol). Really nice actually but dampeners are a must at the least. Still should be no hassle and under $100 if handy with electronics.

A more pricier option is a barebones GMMK
https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/the-glorious-gmmk-usa-custom?variant=23714123284538

but the LEDs are on the dim side (With the stock keycaps it's supposed to be less gamerish). Its got a flat powder coated top plate and brushed aluminum around the sides. Matches my case very well since it is similarly powder coated, with similar aluminum logos so yeah. A full board with Outemu Browns, switch puller etc is like $109 or so on Amazon (sold out on site last I was checking) Huo Ji less if you reuse the keycaps, black version is $43 and $40 for switches..so around $83+tax, or more if you don't have Prime)

EDIT: This board has Kailh Box Whites, very similar and a little quieter click if you just want to try a decent board with Kailh Box Switches: https://www.amazon.com/Hexgears-Mec...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= 

EDIT: https://www.amazon.com/Hexgears-Imp...BK2JQFV4VSJ&psc=1&refRID=VQ4TZC8GEBK2JQFV4VSJ that has Hako Clear switches 

EDIT: Apparently the GMMK barebones is available again for $59 on the site. Factoring in switches + decent keycaps would be around $130 (Around the same as my Ducky One 2)

This will prolly get ignored like usual lol :/


----------



## The Pook

I've been shopping for a 65% keyboard with Blues and came across this, thought it was pretty great. 

points for honesty


----------



## neurotix

Lol my switches haven't come yet, theyve been sitting in Carol Stream IL for 4 days and not handed over to USPS. A USPS tracking number is provided in the Yanwen tracker.

Been in shipping for 8 days and first was in NY where it passed through Jamaica Queens ???? Then it went to LA. I guess Yanwen shipping doesnt realize that only trucks take it from Carol Stream (Chicago hub) to where I'm located..

https://www.amazon.com/Wholesales-S...show_all_top?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews


The negative review I was talking about has been removed and Box Jades no longer listed as available, and the other review that said "I ordered them and they never came its been months" etc. so the seller on Amazon is paying some local Chinese service to remove reviews, I think.

Wow. Amazon needs to delist them totally with this kind of nonsense.

Ever heard of the FTC, Consumer Protection Act, etc.? Too bad class action isnt possible against this kind of fraud.

I'd say bring or send some Box Navy or Box White, I guess 110 pcs Box Jade is too hard


----------



## HITTI

use to ship paper off to carol stream.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> I've been shopping for a 65% keyboard with Blues and came across this, thought it was pretty great.
> 
> points for honesty


Why 65%, out of curiosity? 65% seems weird to me because it's longer than most 60% keyboards and, at best, around as long as 75% with less navigation keys and no function keys.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's not quite as big as a 75 board due to the function row on the 75, while a 65 only has the added arrows and a few other command keys. I personally can now only use a 65 board as the smallest due to using excel alot more for work with my current position, so i need the arrow key functionality along with the rest of the board (vs flipping through my layered macros and Fn combos on a 60 board)

Really excited to see when Cannon Keys opens the GB for the next run of the Satisfaction 75 setup - definitely one of my dream boards along w/ the Evolv.


----------



## ToTheSun!

DarthBaggins said:


> It's not quite as big as a 75 board due to the function row on the 75, while a 65 only has the added arrows and a few other command keys.


65% keyboards are as big as 75% keyboards horizontally, which means a possible advantage in ergonomy is lost. Obviously, it's smaller vertically. But, unless you need more space along that axis, I don't really see a point. You lose one or two navigation keys and the entirety of the function row at the same potential length.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> 65% keyboards are as big as 75% keyboards horizontally, which means a possible advantage in ergonomy is lost. Obviously, it's smaller vertically. But, unless you need more space along that axis, I don't really see a point. You lose one or two navigation keys and the entirety of the function row at the same potential length.


Keep in mind that I don't really have a clue as to what I'm talking about, but I figure I might as well contribute with my take on it. I frequently move my keyboard around to get more desk space, and with a full sized board that isn't always easy (easier with my new board though as I can just unplug it at the board side). So I would think that a board that is vertically smaller would be quite beneficial in a scenario where desk space is at a premium. There are also more niche cases such as using shelves that aren't nearly as deep as they should be as far as ergonomy is concerned, but sometimes you need a keyboard that fits there as well.

In all honesty I can't really diverge from a full sized board (not even a TKL) as I just use all of it too often. I can however see the practicality if space is at a premium and like he mentioned 60% removes too much while 65% retains just what he needs.

Edit: I keep typing stuff wrong when on my laptop


----------



## Fluxmaven

ToTheSun! said:


> Why 65%, out of curiosity? 65% seems weird to me because it's longer than most 60% keyboards and, at best, around as long as 75% with less navigation keys and no function keys.


A lot of 65ish% boards are only 1u wider than a standard 60% and have navigation keys. I personally rarely use function keys so having them under a different layer is really no big deal. 

If you can get by with splitting some of your larger keys, you can recreate a 65% layout on a 60% if your PCB supports it. Keys like right shift are needlessly large in my opinion so splitting them into additional keys is a more productive use of space. My xd60 build fits in normal 60% cases but has pretty much the same layout as my physically larger Clueboard. 

Speaking of PCB's, I was able to get a refund on my DZ60 that arrived snapped in half a few days ago. No US vendors have stock of DZ60's currently so I grabbed a different PCB that checked most of my boxes from 1up to avoid waiting weeks/months.


----------



## Panther Al

Starting the dive into making my own keyboard, and looking at PCB's: but for the life of me, can't seem to find any 110key PCB's, particularly ones that support RGB. Is there such a beast, or even good 110 key PCB's out there?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fluxmaven said:


> A lot of 65ish% boards are only 1u wider than a standard 60% and have navigation keys.


Yeah, I know, but a lot of 75% are also only 1u wider than standard 60%, which is why I was wondering. It's only helpful to have FN function keys if you're trying to save space vertically, but I feel that's rarely ever the case.


----------



## Gilles3000

Panther Al said:


> Starting the dive into making my own keyboard, and looking at PCB's: but for the life of me, can't seem to find any 110key PCB's, particularly ones that support RGB. Is there such a beast, or even good 110 key PCB's out there?


Only ones I've seen have been through limited group buys.

But you could scavenge one from a barebones GMMK, it has RGB and that way you waste the least on bits you don't need. Pretty sure its cheaper than the group buy ones as well.

Alternatively you could go for a 96 Key build, of which PCB's are readily available, its basically just a slightly more compact full size keyboard.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Trying to save space vertically happens when you are on a desk that isn't very deep or you also want to have a bunch of books open at your desk... So when you're in college. 

As for full size PCB's there isn't a lot of interest for custom full size boards, so there aren't many options. As mentioned the GMMK would be the cheapest. the GON NerD 108 is a custom full size PCB, but it's not RGB. You can solder in switch LEDs and use 1206 SMD LEDs on the bottom for underglow though.

If you are sticking with full size because you need a numpad, 96 key and 1800 layout have more custom options although they are typically fairly expensive.


----------



## Panther Al

Gilles3000 said:


> Only ones I've seen have been through limited group buys.
> 
> But you could scavenge one from a barebones GMMK, it has RGB and that way you waste the least on bits you don't need. Pretty sure its cheaper than the group buy ones as well.
> 
> Alternatively you could go for a 96 Key build, of which PCB's are readily available, its basically just a slightly more compact full size keyboard.


Yeah, that was the only one I saw that fit the bill, and if I recall right, the switches are swappable to boot, which is nice. How do they rate as far as quality if you know?


----------



## The Pook

ToTheSun! said:


> Why 65%, out of curiosity? 65% seems weird to me because it's longer than most 60% keyboards and, at best, around as long as 75% with less navigation keys and no function keys.



no real reason, I just can't remember the last time I used an F key and I like the look of a 65%. 

The keys on my MasterKeys are kind of slippery and gross feeling and instead of replacing the key caps I've been thinking of just getting a new board since I'd like to make the move to Blues too.


----------



## Gilles3000

Panther Al said:


> Yeah, that was the only one I saw that fit the bill, and if I recall right, the switches are swappable to boot, which is nice. How do they rate as far as quality if you know?


Yep they're hot-swappable, definitely a plus if you intend to change the switches down the road.

Quality wise the only negative things i've heard about it are that the stabilizers it comes with are not quite up to Cherry quality, but you can get better ones, and that the software is on the basic side(but atleast its very lightweight).


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> Yep they're hot-swappable, definitely a plus if you intend to change the switches down the road.


I now only buy hot-swap keyboards.

Won't waste my time with those soldering kits anymore, too 2011 and that deserves to be kept in the distant past :thumb: .

It's 2020 and we all want is easy to install switch designed keyboards, so that the end user can do it themselves without needing to spend a fortune in worthless soldering irons and junk.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Elrick said:


> I now only buy hot-swap keyboards.
> 
> Won't waste my time with those soldering kits anymore, too 2011 and that deserves to be kept in the distant past :thumb: .
> 
> It's 2020 and we all want is easy to install switch designed keyboards, so that the end user can do it themselves without needing to spend a fortune in worthless soldering irons and junk.


Out of curiosity; Is there any downside to hotswappable boards as compared to soldered ones?


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> Out of curiosity; Is there any downside to hotswappable boards as compared to soldered ones?


Got a two year old MD keyboard in the TKL Layout and it's still working.

Always change my key-switches when a new one presents itself on NovelKeys :thumb: - That's when I'm next in town from work.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Elrick said:


> Got a two year old MD keyboard in the TKL Layout and it's still working.
> 
> Always change my key-switches when a new one presents itself on NovelKeys :thumb: - That's when I'm next in town from work.


I'm assuming it's perfectly fine, though I'm guessing that the PCB needs to be properly set up for potential wear from swapping switches all the time. In the same way that DIP packages can be mounted on a PCB without soldering by utilizing a DIP socket any component can technically be friction mounted to a PCB. As oposed to trying to mount a DIP package directly to a PCB without soldering, which is a recepie for disaster.

So I'm honestly just curious how they solved the issue. Is it compensated for in the switches themselves or do "hotswappable" PCBs come with sockets for the switches to mount to?

I have never seen one so I am honestly really curious from a PCB design perspective.


----------



## Jayrock

Some people complain that hotswappables like the GMMK feel soft or plasticky. I personally like the feeling as I use a HHKB (case mounted plastic) and started off the hobby with a Poker X (PCB mount browns).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gilles3000 said:


> Only ones I've seen have been through limited group buys.
> 
> But you could scavenge one from a barebones GMMK, it has RGB and that way you waste the least on bits you don't need. Pretty sure its cheaper than the group buy ones as well.
> 
> Alternatively you could go for a 96 Key build, of which PCB's are readily available, its basically just a slightly more compact full size keyboard.


Yeah finding a full 110 key kit is not very easy to find I think even KPRepublic has swayed away from selling them, But the 96 Key would be the alternative, and there are some beautiful setups out there in that layout. 


On the 65% note 1U of space horizontally is really not a ton of space to lose compared to TKL and Fullsize. I do get the reasoning for a 65% board and love their look and ease of functionality along w/ having a layer system to utilize layered macros. Also the 65's squished into 60's are amazing as well since you really dont need your right shift to be so large - or even need it (I tend to favor my left shift either way)


----------



## Rainmaker91

DarthBaggins said:


> Also the 65's squished into 60's are amazing as well since you really dont need your right shift to be so large - or even need it (I tend to favor my left shift either way)


I was going to agree with you on this for an English layout board, but while typing this exact post I noticed that I frequently use my right shift key for writing English as well. In fact I find myself using it for all capital letters, and especially for the capital I.

I guess it's just what you are used to, becuase my right pinky is working that shift key hard.


----------



## Gilles3000

Rainmaker91 said:


> I'm assuming it's perfectly fine, though I'm guessing that the PCB needs to be properly set up for potential wear from swapping switches all the time. In the same way that DIP packages can be mounted on a PCB without soldering by utilizing a DIP socket any component can technically be friction mounted to a PCB. As oposed to trying to mount a DIP package directly to a PCB without soldering, which is a recepie for disaster.
> 
> So I'm honestly just curious how they solved the issue. Is it compensated for in the switches themselves or do "hotswappable" PCBs come with sockets for the switches to mount to?
> 
> I have never seen one so I am honestly really curious from a PCB design perspective.


The old ones used used a socket similar to the DIP socket, which weren't great. But the new ones including the GMMK use the newer Kailh hot swap socket, which is designed specifically for keyswiches with the MX pinout. These use more suitable spring contacts instead of the DIP style friction fit and are rated for 100+ swaps, which is realistically more than you'd ever need.


----------



## skupples

Fluxmaven said:


> Trying to save space vertically happens when you are on a desk that isn't very deep or you also want to have a bunch of books open at your desk... So when you're in college.
> 
> As for full size PCB's there isn't a lot of interest for custom full size boards, so there aren't many options. As mentioned the GMMK would be the cheapest. the GON NerD 108 is a custom full size PCB, but it's not RGB. You can solder in switch LEDs and use 1206 SMD LEDs on the bottom for underglow though.
> 
> If you are sticking with full size because you need a numpad, 96 key and 1800 layout have more custom options although they are typically fairly expensive.


this is why I've become quite skilled in the art of keyboard tray crafting. keyboards under the desk, books on top(only a student of life, i was too wild for college), monitors pushed as far back as possible (even hanging some inches off the back of a 34 inch wide desk ) now I just need to figure out an under-desk shelf for my desktop replacement work laptops.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Gilles3000 said:


> The old ones used used a socket similar to the DIP socket, which weren't great. But the new ones including the GMMK use the newer Kailh hot swap socket, which is designed specifically for keyswiches with the MX pinout. These use more suitable spring contacts instead of the DIP style friction fit and are rated for 100+ swaps, which is realistically more than you'd ever need.


I see... Now that makes way more sense than just plunging stuff in to a board and hoping for the best. Thanks for clearing that up 



skupples said:


> this is why I've become quite skilled in the art of keyboard tray crafting. keyboards under the desk, books on top(only a student of life, i was too wild for college), monitors pushed as far back as possible (even hanging some inches off the back of a 34 inch wide desk ) now I just need to figure out an under-desk shelf for my desktop replacement work laptops.


Have youy considered making shelves for vertical storage of your laptops? If it has to fit under a desk then that seems to be the most space efficient way of doing it unless I missed something.


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> this is why I've become quite skilled in the art of keyboard tray crafting. keyboards under the desk, books on top(only a student of life, i was too wild for college), monitors pushed as far back as possible (even hanging some inches off the back of a 34 inch wide desk ) now I just need to figure out an under-desk shelf for my desktop replacement work laptops.



Been out of school for a while now, but I used to have a Poker II and v60 mini that I would take to class. Unplug the the full size keeb at the workstation, swap in my tiny boi and enjoy the added desk space. For my personal desk I like keeping the keyboard and mouse on top of the desk. I have a keyboard tray that I use to store spare keyboards to flip between. I also mounted my zone preamp on sliders under the desk to keep it out of the way but still be able to slide it out to access the connections on the back.


----------



## keikei




----------



## skupples

hmm... think i'm gonna take that using fabric tape to stabilize bit of advice when I rebuild my wooting this weekend. (yes i know, still haven't done bias lighting.SUE ME)


----------



## Rainmaker91

keikei said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQJG_JW5H_E


That looks like copper... I didn't know it but I need that now. If only I had the cash, and it was full sized... I guess I can live without it for now.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Rainmaker91 said:


> That looks like copper... I didn't know it but I need that now. If only I had the cash, and it was full sized... I guess I can live without it for now.


I think there's a couple of reasons for the lack of full-sized DIY kits. The obvious one is that there's already plenty of options on the market. The other one (and there's a degree of guesstimation involved here) is that if you're willing to pay (usually) a lot more for the privilege of choosing all of the components in your keyboard, you're looking for something that suits you to the fullest. This usually involves concerns regarding ergonomy, and full-sized keyboards are rarely the most ergonomic solution.

Of course, I can't validate my thoughts on this with data, but I believe that, if you polled a large portion of DIY-ers, you'd find that the vast majority wants keyboards TKL or smaller.


----------



## keikei

Rainmaker91 said:


> That looks like copper... I didn't know it but I need that now. If only I had the cash, and it was full sized... I guess I can live without it for now.



Nope. Brass. Freakin' beautiful. :drool:


----------



## Rainmaker91

keikei said:


> Nope. Brass. Freakin' beautiful. :drool:


It is beautiful for sure, but the fact that it's brass rather than pure copper makes it slightly easier for me to resist. That combined with lack of money and not being full sized ofcourse.



ToTheSun! said:


> I think there's a couple of reasons for the lack of full-sized DIY kits. The obvious one is that there's already plenty of options on the market. The other one (and there's a degree of guesstimation involved here) is that if you're willing to pay (usually) a lot more for the privilege of choosing all of the components in your keyboard, you're looking for something that suits you to the fullest. This usually involves concerns regarding ergonomy, and full-sized keyboards are rarely the most ergonomic solution.
> 
> Of course, I can't validate my thoughts on this with data, but I believe that, if you polled a large portion of DIY-ers, you'd find that the vast majority wants keyboards TKL or smaller.


It wouldn't surprise me if you are correct. I just prefer full sized ones, and I have never really struggled with the ergonomy of it (I'm assuming hte only issue is the placement of the mouse). At the end of the day I suppose it's all down to preference and usually that means sticking to what you are used to. I might be able to live with a TKL if I had a dedicated numpad as well, but I guess the number of people after that combo is even smaller than the number that's after a full sized board.


On a totally unrelated topic: Is it normal for Cherry blue switches to give of what I can only describe as a "hollow metalic sound"? I'm assuming the issue is that I bottom out the swithces, but even then I didn't hear that from the Kailh Blues on my Azio board or the Cherry MX Browns on my g710+ (the o-rings were removed, so it's not that).


----------



## skupples

yes, blues, made worse on certain boards, are tinny. specially when bottoming out. 

always seemed like they were causing the chassis to resonate. Specially Razer's old line up.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> yes, blues, made worse on certain boards, are tinny. specially when bottoming out.
> 
> always seemed like they were causing the chassis to resonate. Specially Razer's old line up.


Well that sucks. Figures that the combo of board and switches would do that. Any way to alleviate the issue on a Varmilo VA109M?


----------



## skupples

Rainmaker91 said:


> Well that sucks. Figures that the combo of board and switches would do that. Any way to alleviate the issue on a Varmilo VA109M?


um... amateur advice here, but you can dampen your switches & board in a number of ways.

the video keikei put up a few posts back highlights using fabric tape under your clips, which would reduce wiggle, and resonance. i believe you can also o-ring the cap stems themselves?

my razer blue always reminded me of a snare drum just tight enough to barely rattle


----------



## Jayrock

skupples said:


> um... amateur advice here, but you can dampen your switches & board in a number of ways.
> 
> the video keikei put up a few posts back highlights using fabric tape under your clips, which would reduce wiggle, and resonance. i believe you can also o-ring the cap stems themselves?
> 
> my razer blue always reminded me of a snare drum just tight enough to barely rattle


I hate the feeling of o-rings and how it shortens travel distance. Soft landing pads are something I've never tried.


----------



## speed_demon

If you want a quick way to test if you'll like o rings or not you can try the tiny rubber bands they use for kids with braces. It's similar enough to the proper o-rings that you can get a feel for it without ordering & having to wait for them to arrive.

Of course you'd need to know someone that uses them. Or stop at a local dentists office where they're usually given out for free.

Edit: Ahh nevermind. You posted as I was typing mine up.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> Rainmaker91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. Figures that the combo of board and switches would do that. Any way to alleviate the issue on a Varmilo VA109M?
> 
> 
> 
> um... amateur advice here, but you can dampen your switches & board in a number of ways.
> 
> the video keikei put up a few posts back highlights using fabric tape under your clips, which would reduce wiggle, and resonance. i believe you can also o-ring the cap stems themselves?
> 
> my razer blue always reminded me of a snare drum just tight enough to barely rattle /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
Click to expand...




speed_demon said:


> If you want a quick way to test if you'll like o rings or not you can try the tiny rubber bands they use for kids with braces. It's similar enough to the proper o-rings that you can get a feel for it without ordering & having to wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Of course you'd need to know someone that uses them. Or stop at a local dentists office where they're usually given out for free.
> 
> Edit: Ahh nevermind. You posted as I was typing mine up.


Like I mentioned I have the o-rings that came with my g710+, even if they are 8 years old at this point they should function well enough for a trialrun. As for dampening tape... I'll have to look in to that as it's not something I have even considered before.

Either way, the worst case scenario is to just get used to the sound. It's not horrible, it's just unfamiliar.


----------



## keikei

Hey Guys,


any ideas for a full board using a set of SA white's? https://pimpmykeyboard.com/sa-p-snow-cap-keyset-original/


----------



## Rainmaker91

keikei said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> any ideas for a full board using a set of SA white's? https://pimpmykeyboard.com/sa-p-snow-cap-keyset-original/


I'm assuming you mean look wise? If so then there are many ways to go with white keycaps, though the shape of those puts an emphasis on a more "retro" focused build. I'm a huge Fallout fan so I'd sugest doing something with faux letaher on the top and white/grey sides. There are other alternatives ofcourse, but I'll post some retro pices for inspiration:

Sources:
- Fallout computer ( I had to export it as PNG with GIMP): https://fallout.fandom.com/wiki/Terminal
- Compaq Portable: https://www.reddit.com/r/retrobattl...ompaq_portable_1983_on_irc_with_native_tcpip/
- IBM 5100: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_5100

There are ofcourse many ways that you can go with the board design, and the best result is likely going to be one where you either match the computer to the keyboard or the keyboard to the computer. My examples are purely because my mind imediatly went to a retro style board, and I like the color combos of the ones shown in the pics below.


----------



## skupples

ererr mrrr grgrrrd! 

some of my earliest childhood memories are of playing Hunt for Red October (maths game, came installed) on a dual floppy folding mobile IBM.

so I think I know why wooting gives out so many extra switches. 

they know at least 1-2 are gonna be defective on any board.

tore down, cleaned, & resocket'd all switches last night. disposed of two squeakers. It's actually a really well constructed board. almost no wiggle anywhere.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> ererr mrrr grgrrrd!
> 
> some of my earliest childhood memories are of playing Hunt for Red October (maths game, came installed) on a dual floppy folding mobile IBM.


That's quite a bit before my time  Still though some of the computer/office styles that were prevalent in the late 70s and early 80s clearly have a very distinct and aesthetically pleasing style to them.


----------



## skupples

I'm only 32. 33? shart... i forget... We're talking memories from 6 years old & back. We recycled it when the family moved from FL to NorCal.

i love the a e s t h e t i c of it as well  its one of the main reasons people love Fallout i think.


----------



## keikei

Rainmaker91 said:


> I'm assuming you mean look wise? If so then there are many ways to go with white keycaps, though the shape of those puts an emphasis on a more "retro" focused build. I'm a huge Fallout fan so I'd sugest doing something with faux letaher on the top and white/grey sides. There are other alternatives ofcourse, but I'll post some retro pices for inspiration:
> 
> Sources:
> - Fallout computer ( I had to export it as PNG with GIMP): https://fallout.fandom.com/wiki/Terminal
> - Compaq Portable: https://www.reddit.com/r/retrobattl...ompaq_portable_1983_on_irc_with_native_tcpip/
> - IBM 5100: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_5100
> 
> There are ofcourse many ways that you can go with the board design, and the best result is likely going to be one where you either match the computer to the keyboard or the keyboard to the computer. My examples are purely because my mind imediatly went to a retro style board, and I like the color combos of the ones shown in the pics below.



Pretty slick. I dig the look.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> I'm only 32. 33? shart... i forget... We're talking memories from 6 years old & back. We recycled it when the family moved from FL to NorCal.
> 
> i love the a e s t h e t i c of it as well  its one of the main reasons people love Fallout i think.


That makes sense, I'm 28 btw so I guess that technically makes us both "millennials" (hate that term). I haven't really had the privilege to work on really old machines, the oldest ones I remember was the machine (yes singular) that we had in the library at my elementary school. That was a win 3.11 machine, the consequences of going to a school in rural Norway in the 90s 

Edit: My grammar and spelling is horrible as usual...


----------



## skupples

i have memories of secure dumpsters full of trashed apple2s(lots of gold in those suckers), as our middle schools upgraded to free intel inside windows fleets (part of intel and MS's crushing AMD practices)

n yeah, most of my earliest memories are tech related. getting online with my old man using baud, connected to a christmas board with gifs and midis, crashed the computer. 45 minutes later pops yells "THINK I GOT IT BACK UP!"

i also remember them finally upgrading to an IBM computer capable of playing all the epic 90s games. #GAMEOVER dad's 89 cadillac deville was like $5,000 fully loaded. oh n mud pies.


----------



## Fluxmaven

So my 1up PCB and the mostly complete dz60 project I bought both showed up today. The DZ60 was just missing a couple stabilizers so I desoldered just enough switches to slip the stabs in and soldered everything back up and tossed on some cheapo RoW abs doubleshots I had laying around. Had a weird keymap so I reflashed it and am typing on it now. It has mostly BOX Navy but Outemu sky on the backspace, enter, and space. I yeeted some Super Lube 21030 on the stabs which helped a ton. Will probably just end up flipping this board and building a nicer board with BOX Navy switches down the road. 

As for the 1up build. I got all the screw in clear/gold stabs lubed and installed. Used Krytox 203 on plastic to plastic surfaces and the Super lube on the wires. Soldered in just the first row of LEDs so far. BOX switches do not support in switch LED's, but if you use 1.8mm LEDS they will fit, you just solder them before you solder in the switches. The only thing is you need to get them pretty flush against the PCB or they will interfere with the clickbar on the switch. After I get all the LEDs soldered on I will put the rest of the switches on the brass plate and solder those on. 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, but I was just excited to finally make some progress on this build. Plus got the dz60 that I accidentally bought running lol


----------



## skupples

wooting - won't RMA cuz of squeaky switches
also wooting - acknowledges their switch manufacturer is aware of the squeaky switches issue. 
also also wooting - no, we will not send you more switches, if you had more than 4 squeaky stock switches. (they provide 4x extra red, and 4x extra blue switches.) you must spend $50 on 110 count replacement pack! 

- don't buy wooting unless you're prepared to play whack a mole with the stock switches, and possibly have to invest more.

wootility's ability to input hax in games is nice, but not that nice.

apparently those issues are nothing compared to the custom macro-pad my brother's trying to put together. Kit requires tons of modification to get the PCB in (not much of an issue) and firmware is incomplete. Company responds with nothing but fud... so I guess that's the risk you take dealing with super niche hobbies. the businesses will be operated by snobs that always blame the user, no matter water. which is truly insulting when the users are programmers, engineers, n administrators.


----------



## neurotix

skupples said:


> wooting - won't RMA cuz of squeaky switches
> also wooting - acknowledges their switch manufacturer is aware of the squeaky switches issue.
> also also wooting - no, we will not send you more switches, if you had more than 4 squeaky stock switches. (they provide 4x extra red, and 4x extra blue switches.) you must spend $50 on 110 count replacement pack!
> 
> - don't buy wooting unless you're prepared to play whack a mole with the stock switches, and possibly have to invest more.
> 
> wootility's ability to input hax in games is nice, but not that nice.
> 
> apparently those issues are nothing compared to the custom macro-pad my brother's trying to put together. Kit requires tons of modification to get the PCB in (not much of an issue) and firmware is incomplete. Company responds with nothing but fud... so I guess that's the risk you take dealing with super niche hobbies. the businesses will be operated by snobs that always blame the user, no matter water. which is truly insulting when the users are programmers, engineers, n administrators.


Agreed on that I went for IT but dropped out (SysAdmin).

It's truly insulting to see how much they'll make us pay, and how much they lie.

Not too happy right now with either EVGA or Asus. And prices are crazy.

My $350 mobo has tons upon tons of bugs in the firmware, product was obviously rushed to market, and it seems some fault might be in AMDs microcode, particularly on Ryzen 3000 and boot times. Post to Win10: a minute. To Debian- 3 seconds... For an $1100 cpu/memory/board you would not expect these things. It also appears I have a dead/malfunctioning PCI-E slot atm. (Btw never buy Asus x570). No new bios since December because of the virus...and its all hype

It can be even worse in the peripherals market, what good is an analog keyboard thats not truly analog (btw, does it use PS/2? I'd hope so at that price...)

Good luck in the future.


----------



## skupples

dropping out is the best solution for IT pathing. the school just gets in the way if you're a properly self driven individual. CompTIA's only value is getting disadvantaged kids into something. the knowledge itself, meh. 

i have to get ITIL this year. it's a weird IT business cert. more managerial/project stuff it seems. they have these weird ass box flow charts that make absolutely no flipping sense yet.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> dropping out is the best solution for IT pathing. the school just gets in the way if you're a properly self driven individual. CompTIA's only value is getting disadvantaged kids into something. the knowledge itself, meh.
> 
> i have to get ITIL this year. it's a weird IT business cert. more managerial/project stuff it seems. they have these weird ass box flow charts that make absolutely no flipping sense yet.


I did 1 year of computer science before I switched to another degree entirelly (archaeology), I just couldn't deal with all the math. Sadly lots of companies and all government related jobs in Norway require a relevant degree to get a job, so I'm never destined to work in programming. With all the stuff I hear about the contitions for programmers these days though I'm not sure it was such a bad idea to give up on that path.

Anyway... It seems strange that these companies that you two talk about won't honor their warranty, it's supposed to exist entirelly to make sure production defects don't bring down the brand name and to some extent to make sure that the user isn't hampered to much by these defects.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Alot of companies are wanting people w/ certs or a Comp Sci degree to fill the spots they have available, I was fortunate to be given the chance at the deployment company I've been with for a year and have been bumped up to a project/deployment lead with no certs or degree. Having the chance to show a company you know more than those w/ expensive pieces of paper (and mountains of school loan debt), I can say my experience w/ previously being a certified auto tech have come in handy (Diagnostic traits/abilities cross over). 

Well happy to see my returns came in this morning, so nows the time to make the wallet cry due to a board build lol (just wish Canon Keys would announce the next run of the Satisfaction 75 boards)


----------



## Fluxmaven

I need to take some keyboards home lol. Also have a Realforce 87U in my desk drawer. Basically, I just like to keep everyone at work guessing 

Made more progress on my 1up build last night. Flashed the PCB, all the switches are in the plate, and down to 15 LEDs to solder before I solder the switches on. I would have finished it but it was taco Tuesday which is the one regular social outing I partake in with my friends. Didn't feel like soldering more after I got home so it will get finished tonight. 

I managed to luck out and get my current IT position mostly from resume experience. I have a BFA in digital art and design, minored in business, and took a couple computer science classes for fun. It was an expensive piece of paper, but I feel like I got a lot out of college and don't regret going. I will probably get a few IT certs just to be more well rounded for my job and look to doing more content creation as a side project.


----------



## skupples

Rainmaker91 said:


> I did 1 year of computer science before I switched to another degree entirelly (archaeology), I just couldn't deal with all the math. Sadly lots of companies and all government related jobs in Norway require a relevant degree to get a job, so I'm never destined to work in programming. With all the stuff I hear about the contitions for programmers these days though I'm not sure it was such a bad idea to give up on that path.
> 
> Anyway... It seems strange that these companies that you two talk about won't honor their warranty, it's supposed to exist entirelly to make sure production defects don't bring down the brand name and to some extent to make sure that the user isn't hampered to much by these defects.


the secret is to work in IT outside of the IT sector. designing general ledgers, and money/claims/reporting apps for insurance companies for example. The lead great planes (basically SQL) dev is a 6 figure job in florida.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Yeet


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> Yeet


Not sure if I love the frame, but the ligting and keycaps are superb


----------



## DarthBaggins

That pulse colorway is epic, I'm also excited to try and get in on the new GMK Apollo GB that just started.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Rainmaker91 said:


> Not sure if I love the frame, but the ligting and keycaps are superb


Yea, I wouldn't mind picking up a higher profile case. I like the novelty of this since it's my first 3D printed case and it glows in the dark, but I'm not 100% in love with it. I'm really happy with how the rest of the build came out though. 



DarthBaggins said:


> That pulse colorway is epic, I'm also excited to try and get in on the new GMK Apollo GB that just started.


Pulse has been my favorite keyset for a while. I have the standard set with cyan modifiers on my Clueboard and picked up this Noire set for this board to hold me over until my KAT Specimen group buy is delivered. 

 In other keyboard related news, I just stumbled across some cool stuff I had to have. 

Got in the group buy for this totally rad future funk desk mat and a set of teal C³Equalz Screw-in Stabilizers


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> Yea, I wouldn't mind picking up a higher profile case. I like the novelty of this since it's my first 3D printed case and it glows in the dark, but I'm not 100% in love with it. I'm really happy with how the rest of the build came out though.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulse has been my favorite keyset for a while. I have the standard set with cyan modifiers on my Clueboard and picked up this Noire set for this board to hold me over until my KAT Specimen group buy is delivered.
> 
> In other keyboard related news, I just stumbled across some cool stuff I had to have.
> 
> Got in the group buy for this totally rad future funk desk mat and a set of teal C³Equalz Screw-in Stabilizers


Don't get me wrong, I love the effect that it produces. I just have other preferences as far as material goes. For example I think that milled or casted acrylic (especially with a frosted finish) could make a fantastic material for a case if you want the transparency, otherwise I am really partial to metal cases and wood. Again these are only my preferences and there is nothing wrong with choosing different, especially when it's done well.

Did pastel colours come back in fashion wheile I wasn't watching? God I hope so, there is few things that screams "futuristic" like neon green and purple (Not joking here, I really like it).


----------



## Fluxmaven

Rainmaker91 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the effect that it produces. I just have other preferences as far as material goes. For example I think that milled or casted acrylic (especially with a frosted finish) could make a fantastic material for a case if you want the transparency, otherwise I am really partial to metal cases and wood. Again these are only my preferences and there is nothing wrong with choosing different, especially when it's done well.
> 
> Did pastel colours come back in fashion wheile I wasn't watching? God I hope so, there is few things that screams "futuristic" like neon green and purple (Not joking here, I really like it).


You don't have to worry about offending me, it's just a cheap case.  Acrylic cases do look nicer with the RGB underglow. I had a frosted acrylic case that I really liked, but I decided to use it for a build I did for my best friend a while ago. I'll grab another eventually.

I also want to do some higher end builds with metal cases. Hoping for another round of CA66 or possibly a RAMA

I love colorful stuff whether it be pastel/neon/whatever. Also really into the vaporwave/cyberpunk aesthetic.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> You don't have to worry about offending me, it's just a cheap case.  Acrylic cases do look nicer with the RGB underglow. I had a frosted acrylic case that I really liked, but I decided to use it for a build I did for my best friend a while ago. I'll grab another eventually.
> 
> I also want to do some higher end builds with metal cases. Hoping for another round of CA66 or possibly a RAMA
> 
> I love colorful stuff whether it be pastel/neon/whatever. Also really into the vaporwave/cyberpunk aesthetic.


I'm just covering my a**, some people get really easily buthurt when people don't agree with them. Good to know you are not one of them.

I really want to make a neon focused build eventually, I'm sort of in to matching my peripherals with my case mods. As you know I currently have one that is in the making with an art-deco and copper theme (thus the Azio board, even though both the caps and switches turned out to be junk), and I have another Sci-Fi build that is missing 1 component to be finished (I need to make my own VRM block for the graphics card). I have another wood build in the early planning stages, but eventually I hope to also do a neon/pastel build as well (maybe something cyberpunk/Far-Cry 3: Blood Dragon themed). 

Eitehr way that is a good looking desk pad, hope you have a board to go with it to


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Yeet


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool: :drool: :drool::drool::drool: :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool: :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Fluxmaven

Rainmaker91 said:


> hope you have a board to go with it to


Well I currently have 9... But I should probably build one more just to be safe


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> Well I currently have 9... But I should probably build one more just to be safe


Oh yes, 9 isn't nearly enough... 

If I count all my crappy old membrane boards that I have shoved away somewhere I might have 9, though I only have like 4 actually good ones (3 with Cherry switches and 1 with Kailh). Nothing as fancy as what you have shown though (I might have to do something about that).


----------



## skupples

gotta send my K63(came in a lap baord) for RMA due to double stroking and coil whine when charging. 

happy hacking's lite 2 is only $60 on amazon in comparison to everything else of theirs being $200+... what's the deal, aside from less fancy/cheaper caps? bobo switches or something?

idk how I never noticed this ctr being where caps is thing before now, but i like it. I wonder if i can do that in wooting.


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> happy hacking's lite 2 is only $60 on amazon in comparison to everything else of theirs being $200+... what's the deal, aside from less fancy/cheaper caps? bobo switches or something?


Its a rubber dome board... And if that wasn't bad enough, it's not even one of those "fancy" ones with cherry compatibles stems, so no replacing the keycaps either.


----------



## speed_demon

Woah this thread is a gold mine. Feels like I gotta settle in with a cup of coffee and get to reading. 

Pic didn't come out all that great but this is my AW568 W/ Cherry MX Browns. I'm not crazy about all the LED's so the lack of them was appealing to me. And I got it for $25 shipped on a price mistake dealio.












DarthBaggins said:


> Alot of companies are wanting people w/ certs or a Comp Sci degree to fill the spots they have available, I was fortunate to be given the chance at the deployment company I've been with for a year and have been bumped up to a project/deployment lead with no certs or degree. Having the chance to show a company you know more than those w/ expensive pieces of paper (and mountains of school loan debt), I can say my experience w/ previously being a certified auto tech have come in handy (Diagnostic traits/abilities cross over).


I too come from the land of former auto repair going into IT. And I'm also finding many of my skills transfer. Though I do have mountains of school loan debt from a 75% complete engineering degree. Haha. 

Honestly if you sit down and talk with the boss at some of these companies they will tell you how they'd prefer real world & hands on experience 9 times out of 10. It's just that there's a disconnect between who HR views as a potential employee and who would actually be a strong fit for a given position.


----------



## skupples

Gilles3000 said:


> Its a rubber dome board... And if that wasn't bad enough, it's not even one of those "fancy" ones with cherry compatibles stems, so no replacing the keycaps either.


jebus. Can't be dropping $250 on a work keyboard. Hmm... sell the refurb K63, move Wooting to work, n get something nicer at home? 

THERE WE GO! much better thinking.  time to go next tier fancy keyboard shopping. deepest i've been is my WASD CODE clear. I'd say it's a better board than the wooting. maybe I just really like clear caps? idk, all 3x of my current boards are some form of red or another.

welcome aboard, Speedy.

someone recommend me some companies outside of WASD, happy hacker, n ducky... otherwise, this $175 w. clears from WASD seems nice (nooooo!) maybe its time to put the money down on topre?


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> jebus. Can't be dropping $250 on a work keyboard.
> 
> someone recommend me some companies outside of WASD, happy hacker, n ducky... otherwise, this $175 w. clears from WASD seems nice (nooooo!) maybe its time to put the money down on topre?


Sure you can  Topre make good work keyboards since they are pretty quiet. I keep a uniform 55g Realforce in my rotation of work boards. 

You could always build your own  $175 would get you a pretty decent board if you don't ball out on dumb stuff. My most recent board was ~$275 but that was because I used expensive keycaps. 

If you don't want to go down that road, there are plenty of nice prebuilt boards. Leopold, Vortex, iKBC, Filco, KBParadise all make good boards.


----------



## skupples

thanks for the advice. There's also rotating my wooting to work, and using the newer nicer unit at home. Wooting's switches just aren't aging well. they feel nothing like they did on day one, which is a shame, cuz everything else is really well done. might be a good rebuilder, but pretty sure you confirmed their PCB won't mate with anything else. 

Think I'ma try silent reds this time around from leopold. $115. Was gonna be $175 for basically the same thing, with my own color scheme, from WASD.

reading switch reviews is just weird... maybe its the site. So many of the ultra lights with reviews "great for gaming, just not typing" yet, somehow, I've never had a typing problem, no matter the switch. I understand having an issue when first learning the board, but sustained issues? u dumb. The tactile no click "fast" switches keep catching me eye, same for Kaihls. figure that'll be what I build with. building your own, then just using cherry switches seems kinda silly.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I personally just don't like super light switches, but you can use any switch for whatever. Most people saying crap like that are just regurgitating other peoples opinions. If you use voice chat, any linear or tactile switch is appreciated so that you aren't constantly ear raping everyone. Otherwise you can use any switch for typing or gaming just fine. 

I can't imagine I would ever build another board with off the shelf Cherry switches. At this point, there are just so many better options out there. A lot of which are not only better, but cheaper as well.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> I personally just don't like super light switches, but you can use any switch for whatever. Most people saying crap like that are just regurgitating other peoples opinions. If you use voice chat, any linear or tactile switch is appreciated so that you aren't constantly ear raping everyone. Otherwise you can use any switch for typing or gaming just fine.
> 
> I can't imagine I would ever build another board with off the shelf Cherry switches. At this point, there are just so many better options out there. A lot of which are not only better, but cheaper as well.


Correct me if I wrong, becuase I'm only relaying stuff that I read back in the day somewhere; Isn't most other switch brands sort of sub par as far as quiality goes? I know there was quite a bt of talk about it years ago when the MX compatibles started surfacing. Cherry also recently updated their MX switches to have a life expectancy of 100M actuations over their traditionally lsited 50M actuations (No changes to the switch, just over engineered for 50M).

I understand that in these days Cherry MX isn't exactly original since nearly everyone is either copying their switches or making improvements/iterations on them, but are they really not considered the "best" any more? I know some people have always prefered Topre and the like, but like I said I am surprised to see this statement.

Like I mentioned, I am just writing down whatever I read about way back in the day when I was looking at my first board. So I could be way off base with my accusations here, so please correct me so that I can learn.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Rainmaker91 said:


> I understand that in these days Cherry MX isn't exactly original since nearly everyone is either copying their switches or making improvements/iterations on them, but are they really not considered the "best" any more? I know some people have always prefered Topre and the like, but like I said I am surprised to see this statement.
> 
> please correct me so that I can learn.


I will start by saying I'm not any sort of expert or keyboard scientist. I have just been very much into mechanical keyboards over the years and have owned numerous Cherry MX and other switches. I'm always more than willing to help anyone to the best of my abilities. Just be warned that my personal preference is heavy tactile or clicky switches, so I'm less helpful with info regarding linear or light weight switches. 

After the original Cherry MX patents expired, there was a flood of cheap clones. Some of which were not very good. They have since improved dramatically. There are now many more options including boutique switches that come pre lubed or offer different springs or housings etc. 

I'm not saying that Cherry switches are bad by any means. Silent red MX are from what I hear a great switch and there aren't any better clones of that yet that I'm aware of. I just have zero interest in switch like that. For their normal line of switches like your standard red, blue, brown I would go with Gateron. Cheaper, smoother versions of essentially the same thing. Lately I have been a big fan of Kailh BOX switches. These are a unique design, not clones but do retain an MX compatible stem so they take the same keycaps.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> I will start by saying I'm not any sort of expert or keyboard scientist. I have just been very much into mechanical keyboards over the years and have owned numerous Cherry MX and other switches. I'm always more than willing to help anyone to the best of my abilities. Just be warned that my personal preference is heavy tactile or clicky switches, so I'm less helpful with info regarding linear or light weight switches.


Don't worry, I also massively prefer tacktile and for the last years clicky switches. And I would hesitate to call anyone an expert unless they have either extensive knowledge in researching these products (with the scientific method) or actually design them.



Fluxmaven said:


> After the original Cherry MX patents expired, there was a flood of cheap clones. Some of which were not very good. They have since improved dramatically. There are now many more options including boutique switches that come pre lubed or offer different springs or housings etc.


I see that makes a lot of sense, are some of these cheaper clones still in circulation though? Just so that I know what to stay away from and all that.



Fluxmaven said:


> I'm not saying that Cherry switches are bad by any means. Silent red MX are from what I hear a great switch and there aren't any better clones of that yet that I'm aware of. I just have zero interest in switch like that. For their normal line of switches like your standard red, blue, brown I would go with Gateron. Cheaper, smoother versions of essentially the same thing. Lately I have been a big fan of Kailh BOX switches. These are a unique design, not clones but do retain an MX compatible stem so they take the same keycaps.


I have seen those around, how are they as far as quality goes? I mean the 100M or even 50M actuation claim that Cherry has on theirs is just massive as far as MTBF goes, so it woulc be difficult to getsimilar numbers without extensive experience in the production of them (or drastic price increase). As far aas boutique switches go, I am rarely a fan of anything boutique. I usually prefer to take something that is tierh "good enough" or slightly above that and customize it to the very limits of what it can handle.

As far as a preference for types of switches... At the moment I prefer MX blues, though I want to try MX greens and alternatives as well.


----------



## skupples

hmm clears did used to be my favorite, which is a "heavier" tactile no click. favorite keyboard to this day is still the WASD CLEAR I gifted to my folks. 

The boxy browns keep catching my eye too.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Something about the smoothness and silence of silent reds is really enjoyable for me.

But switches are such a subjective topic that I'm afraid the feeling would probably not translate.

But I do love the silent reds on my Race 3. If you like or don't mind linears and want the least amount of noise, silent reds are probably at the very top of switches to get.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Rainmaker91 said:


> I see that makes a lot of sense, are some of these cheaper clones still in circulation though? Just so that I know what to stay away from and all that.


Typically if it sounds too good to be true, it is. For example if you see a cheap board on Amazon that just says "Blue switch" it's likely to be an especially poor clone. Anything built with a quality switch will list the manufacture. Gateron, Kailh, Outemu, etc are all good to go at this point.



> I have seen those around, how are they as far as quality goes? I mean the 100M or even 50M actuation claim that Cherry has on theirs is just massive as far as MTBF goes, so it woulc be difficult to getsimilar numbers without extensive experience in the production of them (or drastic price increase). As far aas boutique switches go, I am rarely a fan of anything boutique. I usually prefer to take something that is tierh "good enough" or slightly above that and customize it to the very limits of what it can handle.
> 
> As far as a preference for types of switches... At the moment I prefer MX blues, though I want to try MX greens and alternatives as well.


The quality is great. It's not like these companies just decided to start making MX clones out of nowhere, most were already making switches and other electronic components. At this point their clones and other switches have been in production for years and any early batch issues have been worked out. As far as boutique stuff goes, some do offer custom stems or housings, but that's getting into pretty minor differences. You can buy custom weight springs and various lubes to make your own custom switches from Cherry or clones.


Spoiler



I'm not sure what vendors you have access to, but since they are such a personal preference thing, it's best to just buy various switches and try them or go to a meetup where you can try them out on someone else's board. You can read up on various switches and narrow down on things you think you will like, but trying them first hand is really the best way to make a final decision. Switch testers (the little boards with 1 of every type of common switch) suck since just tapping one key isn't a very good representation of actually typing. Since a lot of vendors sell them in packs of 10, I get 30 of a switch I'm interested in. That's enough to cover the alphas plus a couple other keys to see how I like them. I drop them into my GMMK hot swap board and try them out for a couple days and if I really like them, I order enough to finish a board. If I don't, I toss them into my drawer of keyboard stuff that I need to go through... It's about to the point where I need to unload all my unwanted spare parts lol. I dropped this under a spoiler since it may not be applicable to you. For example, if there aren't any local vendors it may be to cost prohibitive to pay shipping/import taxes on multiple small orders. Here in the US, it's pretty cheap to grab a few switches to try out.


----------



## speed_demon

Are browns considered tactile?


----------



## Jayrock

speed_demon said:


> Are browns considered tactile?


Technically, yes. Many people call them "scratchy reds" or similar. The bump is not pronounced. The most tactile I've ever felt them is on a Poker X where they were PCB mounted.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Browns can be considered horrible for the same reason they're considered versatile: they're neither tacticle nor linear. "Scratchy reds" is a good way to describe them. In any case, I don't ever want another keyboard with browns.


----------



## skupples

i test drove browns n thought it was a fancy rubber keyboard. however you'll take that. 

i'm annoyed corsair wants the defective unit back. probably shouldn't have told them about the coil whine during charging. 

silent red isn't different enough from what i've been doing. gotta dig tomorrow find something spicy.


----------



## speed_demon

I test drove a bunch of different ones and the browns in store at best buy were different than the ones on my alienware. They arent squishy at all. Very firm and responsive.

Honestly I'm not as well read on this stuff as you guys. Is it possible I have brown colored switches that are some different thing entirely?


----------



## skupples

yeah i'm not really either, 

I've owned blues, clears, whites, reds, returned browns. this wooting has "reds" that they self-engineered. 

yes, specially if its from around the time cherry's patent fell. razer shifted switches to their own nearly overnight.

update - woke up to an ovevolted usb port on my wooting. -.- gonna have to ask lawyer bro @ work to draft a wordy letter if they keep playing RMA games now. you want a video? fu. here's a screen shot of that USB port having a seizure.


----------



## neurotix

https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...rdown-rebuild-ft-anida-es-4.html#post28349840


A build log of my recent plastidip + modifications to improve my GMMK with Box Jades is there, and later photos of it finished + a demonstration video (both to be posted later). 

As it is quite long and has many pics I decided to post it there instead of here, but figured I would suggest anyone interested here take a look. This was a big project. Ty. :thumb:


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

Gotta say I am really loving these Kailh box white switches with some PBT SA keycaps. My main keyboard at home these days is a Drop CTRL - just swapped out the keycaps yet again for my first SA profile and so far they're super nice to type on.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Kalm_Traveler said:


> Gotta say I am really loving these Kailh box white switches with some PBT SA keycaps. My main keyboard at home these days is a Drop CTRL - just swapped out the keycaps yet again for my first SA profile and so far they're super nice to type on.


I just got a gmmk with kailh whites. Love it. I have it with some pbt doubleshot sunset keys (pink to blue to purple) and dampeners.


----------



## skupples

ended up ordering 

Ducky One 2 Mini RGB LED 60% Double Shot PBT Mechanical Keyboard
-Switches: Kailh Speed Copper

had to do it since Wooting will also be going in for rma. It's stroked out the USB port now twice. i really hope their actual contact line is helpfu(I don't eat or drink at my desk) I really hope my contacting them will turn out better than them contacting me over a 4 star review did. i really dislike having to file charge backs against small shops, but damn bro, what choice do they leave me if their help desk is ran by world hating douchebags?


----------



## neurotix

Kalm_Traveler said:


> Gotta say I am really loving these Kailh box white switches with some PBT SA keycaps. My main keyboard at home these days is a Drop CTRL - just swapped out the keycaps yet again for my first SA profile and so far they're super nice to type on.


Yep whites are really nice.

I have some coming to go in a E-Element Z-88 we pulled all the switches out of. I will mod the Kailh pins.

Also a One 2 with Kailh Speed Copper sounds like am excellent combo. The One 2 is a very high quality keyboard (Not a Realforce but hey, costs half as much)


----------



## skupples

I shoul've just gone for the moon first time around, instead of messing with Wooting. 

I figure I'll get something really nice with the proceeds from flipping the RMA'd K63(coil whining and double typing) and Wooting one (causing USB OV to kick in, no not on the same computers)


----------



## neurotix

skupples said:


> I shoul've just gone for the moon first time around, instead of messing with Wooting.
> 
> I figure I'll get something really nice with the proceeds from flipping the RMA'd K63(coil whining and double typing) and Wooting one (causing USB OV to kick in, no not on the same computers)


Can you use the Wooting with a USB -> PS/2 adapter (and hopefully have a mobo with a PS/2 port?) Id try this.

Anyway, gone for the moon? Not sure what you have in mind there, for me it would be a Realforce or HHKB (Even though I'm a noob at vi or emacs text editors lol). You seem to prefer linear/non clicky switches (Speed Copper is linear right?). You should maybe build a board with Kailh Box switches (Speed Royal, Burnt Orange, or Gat Zealios maybe? I love Box Whites or Jade myself. Their non box Blue switch is decent too. Hako linear is supposed to be good as well)

Anyway this is my finished build, took a significant amount of work, pretty much my endgame other than Realforce-


























GMMK full size, pudding keycaps (may eventually replace), Kailh Box Jade switches, WASD Cherry Blue O Rings, plastidipped the top plate white on both sides, inside lined with foam, vinyl soft landing pads under stabs, lubed with a ton of lithium grease I use on disk drives and CD-ROMs (should be fine), and stabs clipped. This was a lot of work (week or so?) and my first time outmodding a keyboard.


----------



## skupples

your update is why i went with the Kailh Speed Copper Switches. it's not that I don't like clicks, its that I live with people I don't want to annoy the **** outta. Also, i use my mic every so often. Clears are my favorite of what i've sampled from Cherry. In fact, I really like Wooting's blue clone. 

definitely gonna add topre next. who cares if we're not l33t programmers? 

uhhggg, of course, the same dick that emailed me about my 4 star review is the same dick that runs the support/social wooting email.

i'm about to just light it on fire, and upload it to their sub/twitter 

finally raising a stink got them to be like "oh, we'll totally send out more switches, and of course our keyboard is triggering OCP on a 2.0 port!" bruh. who said anything about it being in a 2.0 port, and wth are you doing selling a product with so many known issues?! If it wasn't ready, then why're you selling it? -.-

taking the time to finally look into custom boards. Looks like my brother is gonna need to make me my own tab when he gets his website up & running. I was over there today, his casting/injection lab is intense. (fool is trying to cast tiny ganja nugs into clear caps atm)


----------



## Fluxmaven

neurotix said:


> (Speed Copper is linear right?). You should maybe build a board with Kailh Box switches (Speed Royal, Burnt Orange, or Gat Zealios maybe? I love Box Whites or Jade myself. Their non box Blue switch is decent too. Hako linear is supposed to be good as well)
> Anyway this is my finished build, took a significant amount of work, pretty much my endgame other than Realforce-


Speed copper are tactile, Gold are clicky, and silver are linear. I was meaning to get some of the coppers but I don't think I ever did... I know I have the golds. I need to do an inventory check to see what all I even have lol. I do have Box Jade, Navy, and speed navy and love all of them. I have some 67g Zealios in my Clueboard and honestly, I don't think they are worth the price premium. I wouldn't mind building a HHKB layout custom, but IDK if I would ever buy an actual HHKB. I already have a Realforce which I like alright. I want to try BKE heavy domes in it since 55g are a bit light for my taste.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only Zeal PC switches I've come to love is a set of 67g Tealios, just so buttery smooth linear switches (remind me of modified MX-Blacks). I am a fan of my MX-Browns but I can tell a difference between the quality of them on my iKBC Poker II vs my CM Pro S board (the Poker II feel alot better in comparison)

I'm planning on ordering a GK64 board kit this week, hopefully, with Kailh hotswap sockets - I just need to find a good set of switches (linear) and so far r/Mechmarket has become addicting for parts hunting.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I have had a few older boards with MX blacks and even though I'm not a linear guy, they were alright. My old Poker II was the first board I did a complete desolder on. I made ghetto greens by swapping in blue stems with the heavier black springs. Also painted the plate Honda electron blue pearl and added a clear case with a really ghetto LED setup. In switch for the alphas and mounted the rest on the bottom for underglow. 

I used to browse r/mechmarket every day... I had to stop myself lol.


----------



## neurotix

skupples said:


> your update is why i went with the Kailh Speed Copper Switches. it's not that I don't like clicks, its that I live with people I don't want to annoy the **** outta. Also, i use my mic every so often. Clears are my favorite of what i've sampled from Cherry. In fact, I really like Wooting's blue clone.
> 
> definitely gonna add topre next. who cares if we're not l33t programmers?
> 
> uhhggg, of course, the same dick that emailed me about my 4 star review is the same dick that runs the support/social wooting email.
> 
> i'm about to just light it on fire, and upload it to their sub/twitter
> 
> finally raising a stink got them to be like "oh, we'll totally send out more switches, and of course our keyboard is triggering OCP on a 2.0 port!" bruh. who said anything about it being in a 2.0 port, and wth are you doing selling a product with so many known issues?! If it wasn't ready, then why're you selling it? -.-
> 
> taking the time to finally look into custom boards. Looks like my brother is gonna need to make me my own tab when he gets his website up & running. I was over there today, his casting/injection lab is intense. (fool is trying to cast tiny ganja nugs into clear caps atm)





Fluxmaven said:


> Speed copper are tactile, Gold are clicky, and silver are linear. I was meaning to get some of the coppers but I don't think I ever did... I know I have the golds. I need to do an inventory check to see what all I even have lol. I do have Box Jade, Navy, and speed navy and love all of them. I have some 67g Zealios in my Clueboard and honestly, I don't think they are worth the price premium. I wouldn't mind building a HHKB layout custom, but IDK if I would ever buy an actual HHKB. I already have a Realforce which I like alright. I want to try BKE heavy domes in it since 55g are a bit light for my taste.



Yeah I can understand the loudness aspect, to a degree the Kailh Jades are possibly a little too heavy feeling for me and yes, are quite loud, even with dampeners and all the foam I lined my case with. The other board I'm doing (that is a mod of a cheap Chinese "hot swappable" board that really isnt) I went with Kailh White for this reason as I like the extreme sensitivity. The lighter, softer click is nice too and the weight/actuation force is lighter. I've tried these on bridgypoos current GMMK as well as a Hexgears Supernova board we were thinking of modding (didn't work out, board doesnt have 1.25u/6.25u spacing on the bottom row keycaps- but! it was extremely high quality for the price and comes with Box Whites or Box Browns)

I used to play some online games and have more people around too, so the noise thing makes sense.

And also after the fact I realized Speed Copper must be Tactile non clicky (similar to a brown, but Kailhs version) and Burnt Orange must be Linear/Red. Theres only like 25 kinds of Box switches so...

Either way, with the Box design, you'll be impressed at the key stability, very low keycap wobble, if nothing else.


----------



## skupples

modern hall effect switches (at least i assume hall switches mean hall effect switches) caught my eye.

seems overly complicated for the needs of a keyboard, but wouldn't that also mean they're addressable?


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> modern hall effect switches (at least i assume hall switches mean hall effect switches) caught my eye.
> 
> seems overly complicated for the needs of a keyboard, but wouldn't that also mean they're addressable?


Just stay far far away from chinese made ones, XMIT, APT, etc. Got one of the early XMIT's and the quality is beyond horrible and they didn't even include the stiffer springs I paid for... (Probably because they would cause the switches to pop out of the butchered case even more often.)

If anyone wants it for whatever reason(honestly can't think of one), I'll send it to you for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> Typically if it sounds too good to be true, it is. For example if you see a cheap board on Amazon that just says "Blue switch" it's likely to be an especially poor clone. Anything built with a quality switch will list the manufacture. Gateron, Kailh, Outemu, etc are all good to go at this point.
> 
> The quality is great. It's not like these companies just decided to start making MX clones out of nowhere, most were already making switches and other electronic components. At this point their clones and other switches have been in production for years and any early batch issues have been worked out. As far as boutique stuff goes, some do offer custom stems or housings, but that's getting into pretty minor differences. You can buy custom weight springs and various lubes to make your own custom switches from Cherry or clones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what vendors you have access to, but since they are such a personal preference thing, it's best to just buy various switches and try them or go to a meetup where you can try them out on someone else's board. You can read up on various switches and narrow down on things you think you will like, but trying them first hand is really the best way to make a final decision. Switch testers (the little boards with 1 of every type of common switch) suck since just tapping one key isn't a very good representation of actually typing. Since a lot of vendors sell them in packs of 10, I get 30 of a switch I'm interested in. That's enough to cover the alphas plus a couple other keys to see how I like them. I drop them into my GMMK hot swap board and try them out for a couple days and if I really like them, I order enough to finish a board. If I don't, I toss them into my drawer of keyboard stuff that I need to go through... It's about to the point where I need to unload all my unwanted spare parts lol. I dropped this under a spoiler since it may not be applicable to you. For example, if there aren't any local vendors it may be to cost prohibitive to pay shipping/import taxes on multiple small orders. Here in the US, it's pretty cheap to grab a few switches to try out.


I'll take your word for it, I really have very litte experience with the stuff.

As far as local availability goes... There isn't all that much here, but the GMMK kits are readily available (Only the Gateron options though) as is a few caps sets from GMMK, Tai.Hao and KBD-Fans, and a few other bits and bobs. Now I could import stuff, but for everything I import above the value of 350NOK (37$/29£/33€) including shipping cost I will have to pay a set duty fee of about 20-30$ as well as an aditional 25% import tax/VAT on top of that. So it really has to be significantly cheaper to get or just that much better for me to consider importing. I'm sure there is things that add enough value (either through quality or just pricing) for me to consider it, but I am not quite there yet.



Gilles3000 said:


> Just stay far far away from chinese made ones, XMIT, APT, etc. Got one of the early XMIT's and the quality is beyond horrible and they didn't even include the stiffer springs I paid for... (Probably because they would cause the switches to pop out of the butchered case even more often.)
> 
> If anyone wants it for whatever reason(honestly can't think of one), I'll send it to you for the cost of shipping.


Maybe it would be semi usable if you just soldered the switches on to it? Don't know but surely it has some usecase.


----------



## skupples

Ducky mini one 2 with coppers is fanflipping tastic.

exponentially quieter & smoother than the K63/Wooting reds, and the same price as the wooting. 

most definitely flipping that wooting now after typing on this. Damn shame really, they did everything else so well, aside from their switches. The best way to describe it is that the internal device catches, causing squeaking/catching. I really wanted to put their switch tech to the test (digital mode) but they're just too disgusting feeling to do it. They aged like milk. Looking forward to getting the RMA replacement (after much teeth pulling) and sell it off. $150 recovered for the next upgrade replacement. You know you've found a winner when you all of a sudden don't want to use any other board you have, aside from WASD CLEAR. 

zero want to try silent reds now.

only issue so far with this unit is two switches click when you wiggle them. popped the caps, n happens when the stem moves. almost sounds like a spark.


----------



## Gilles3000

Rainmaker91 said:


> Maybe it would be semi usable if you just soldered the switches on to it? Don't know but surely it has some usecase.


Hall Effect switches actuate by moving a magnet closer to a sensor on the PCB. So the switch itself basically has no parts that actually connect or even make contact with the PCB, nothing there to solder.

I could glue the switches into the case, but unfortunately that would only fix one of its many more issues, don't feel like typing them out tbh. lost enough time and money on this worthless piece of garbage already.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Gilles3000 said:


> Hall Effect switches actuate by moving a magnet closer to a sensor on the PCB. So the switch itself basically has no parts that actually connect or even make contact with the PCB, nothing there to solder.
> 
> I could glue the switches into the case, but unfortunately that would only fix one of its many more issues, don't feel like typing them out tbh. lost enough time and money on this worthless piece of garbage already.


I see, then I was entirelly wrong in my assumtions (I basically thought it was a hotswap MX compatible board). I also completely understand the want to not even touch the thing let alone talk about it if it's been bugging you for quite a while, I sadly have tech like that to stuffed in a drawer in a dark corner...


----------



## Gilles3000

Rainmaker91 said:


> I also completely understand the want to not even touch the thing let alone talk about it if it's been bugging you for quite a while.


Pretty much. And on top of that, there's just no point in doing so. Even if I got a custom enclosure made to fix all the build fit and finish issues. That would just end up costing more than getting one of the new vastly superior Hall effect keyboards like the Wooting Two Lekker, Steelseries Apex Pro and Input Club Keystone Analog.



Rainmaker91 said:


> I sadly have tech like that to stuffed in a drawer in a dark corner...


That's exactly where its been for the last 3 years... It'll probably stay there till I feel like throwing it away, or till I find some poor soul that I dislike enough to gift it to.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Gilles3000 said:


> or till I find some poor soul that I dislike enough to gift it to.


Haha, sort of like when you get revenge on someone by gifting their kids super annoying toys (firetrucks with sirens, talking plushies... or the worst of all furby...).


----------



## skupples

furby is still one of the creepiest toys ever designed for the to-be millennial generation.

when dogs are instant-terrified, you know its coming possessed from the factory.


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone recommend me a good mechanical numpad? Only 2 I have seen worth the trouble are the Filco and the Leopold.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good mechanical numpad? Only 2 I have seen worth the trouble are the Filco and the Leopold.


Depends what you're looking for in a good numpad, any features you want? Or just a well build no-frills numpad?


----------



## Shenhua

Fluxmaven said:


> I personally just don't like super light switches, but you can use any switch for whatever. Most people saying crap like that are just regurgitating other peoples opinions. If you use voice chat, any linear or tactile switch is appreciated so that you aren't constantly ear raping everyone. Otherwise you can use any switch for typing or gaming just fine.
> 
> I can't imagine I would ever build another board with off the shelf Cherry switches. At this point, there are just so many better options out there. A lot of which are not only better, but cheaper as well.


There's definitely linears out there that a mic with noise suppression activated won't pic them up. I know because I'm using one of those.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Shenhua said:


> There's definitely linears out there that a mic with noise suppression activated won't pic them up. I know because I'm using one of those.


I know... That's why I said to go with linear or tactile if you use chat. There are tactile switches that won't be picked up by a mic as well so it's not like you have to limit yourself to just linears.

A the end of the day, switch preference is very subjective so go with whatever floats your goat. :thumb:


----------



## Shenhua

Fluxmaven said:


> I know... That's why I said to go with linear or tactile if you use chat. There are tactile switches that won't be picked up by a mic as well so it's not like you have to limit yourself to just linears.
> 
> 
> 
> A the end of the day, switch preference is very subjective so go with whatever floats your goat. :thumb:


Ye....i red your comment again. I thought you're saying the opposite, srry.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

neurotix said:


> Can you use the Wooting with a USB -> PS/2 adapter (and hopefully have a mobo with a PS/2 port?) Id try this.
> 
> Anyway, gone for the moon? Not sure what you have in mind there, for me it would be a Realforce or HHKB (Even though I'm a noob at vi or emacs text editors lol). You seem to prefer linear/non clicky switches (Speed Copper is linear right?). You should maybe build a board with Kailh Box switches (Speed Royal, Burnt Orange, or Gat Zealios maybe? I love Box Whites or Jade myself. Their non box Blue switch is decent too. Hako linear is supposed to be good as well)
> 
> Anyway this is my finished build, took a significant amount of work, pretty much my endgame other than Realforce-
> 
> View attachment 330158
> 
> 
> View attachment 330160
> 
> 
> View attachment 330162
> 
> 
> 
> GMMK full size, pudding keycaps (may eventually replace), Kailh Box Jade switches, WASD Cherry Blue O Rings, plastidipped the top plate white on both sides, inside lined with foam, vinyl soft landing pads under stabs, lubed with a ton of lithium grease I use on disk drives and CD-ROMs (should be fine), and stabs clipped. This was a lot of work (week or so?) and my first time outmodding a keyboard.


Nice. Box Jades are my fav. I tried Whites and Navy and Jades where a happy medium. Also ordered a GMMK Tenkeyless. I do have pudding keycaps but will try to find something better.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Depends what you're looking for in a good numpad, any features you want? Or just a well build no-frills numpad?


I want to spend no more than $70 (ill go higher if I feel its worth it). I want the best numpad that has a white case with brown switches. I dont need keycaps if that matters. Right now the one I really like is the Leopold but they are sold out everywhere. I also like the Filco but the '00' key makes it incompatible with any keycaps.


----------



## ToTheSun!

ZealotKi11er said:


> I do have pudding keycaps but will try to find something better.


Shouldn't be hard, lol.


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> furby is still one of the creepiest toys ever designed for the to-be millennial generation.
> 
> when dogs are instant-terrified, you know its coming possessed from the factory.



Had a Furby some years ago at our place for about a week until our Dog came in from the outside for his breakfast and saw it. He instantly tore it's ears off and then ripped it's head off as if to save us all from this new menace that has invaded our home.

He's a Pit-bull cross so we owe him for his constant vigilance, on our safety :thumb: .


----------



## speed_demon

What is the general consensus on this KB? Worth it or better options exist? - https://www.techpowerup.com/review/cherry-mx-board-5-0/

https://www.cherry-world.com/cherry-mx-board-5-0.html


----------



## Rainmaker91

speed_demon said:


> What is the general consensus on this KB? Worth it or better options exist? - https://www.techpowerup.com/review/cherry-mx-board-5-0/
> 
> https://www.cherry-world.com/cherry-mx-board-5-0.html


Might be good, though the Cherry branded keyboards I have used tend to feel very plasticy and "cheap" compared to for example Filco, Varmillo and Leopold. Quality wise I don't doubt that it will quite good, just don't expect it to be as strudy and feel as well built as many of the more custom boards or even high quality manufactured boards out there.

On the plus side, cherry knows their stuff. So I wouldn't expect it to be of bad quality, just more like an office board rather than a boutique board. It's also got tons of ergonomic settings which is right in line with what Cherry usually do, and having options for gettign the perfect hight and angle might be priceless if you can't find something that fits you well.

Now I do have to mention that the Cherry boards I have previously used, while mechanical kayboards they were directed at office use. So this might be entirrely different from those.


----------



## skupples

more accurately, an auto-parts, & battery store POS terminal keyboard. seems like a few of the auto-parts stores have contracts to always use POS terminals sporting cherry keyboards.

point
of
sale


i always wonder if the company that coined the term was having a bad week. Piece of Shart terminals. Purveyor of Shart terminals.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> I want to spend no more than $70 (ill go higher if I feel its worth it). I want the best numpad that has a white case with brown switches. I dont need keycaps if that matters. Right now the one I really like is the Leopold but they are sold out everywhere. I also like the Filco but the '00' key makes it incompatible with any keycaps.


Did find a few other quality white ones, but no stock.

Alternatively I did find the Magiforce 21, it comes in either white/silver or white/clear. both Cherry and gateron browns are available.

And then a weird one, the Lofree numpad. It's white, even had bluetooth and a build in calculator. But I suspect it comes with blue switches by default.(isn't listed anywhere, but its my best guess from reading between the lines)


----------



## The Pook

pudding keycap all the things


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Did find a few other quality white ones, but no stock.
> 
> Alternatively I did find the Magiforce 21, it comes in either white/silver or white/clear. both Cherry and gateron browns are available.
> 
> And then a weird one, the Lofree numpad. It's white, even had bluetooth and a build in calculator. But I suspect it comes with blue switches by default.(isn't listed anywhere, but its my best guess from reading between the lines)


I appreciate your help with this. Its been ridiculous trying to find a numpad in stock. I do like the Lofree but I want to use my Hyperfuse keycaps.


----------



## skupples

Can someone confirm if resoldering can resolve chatter issues?

this ducky one 2 mini w. coppers is breaking in pretty well. only issue is a couple keys really like to chatter. 

(also two switches click on actuation, but we'll set that aside for now)


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> pudding keycap all the things


Pudding keycaps on a floating key design?! BLEGH.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> I appreciate your help with this. Its been ridiculous trying to find a numpad in stock. I do like the Lofree but I want to use my Hyperfuse keycaps.


Right, didn't notice the non standard bottom row.

Maybe just get the Leopold in black and hit it with some matte white paint?


----------



## Jayrock

skupples said:


> Can someone confirm if resoldering can resolve chatter issues?
> 
> this ducky one 2 mini w. coppers is breaking in pretty well. only issue is a couple keys really like to chatter.
> 
> (also two switches click on actuation, but we'll set that aside for now)


Resoldering CAN fix chatter. So can fixing the debounce time. Elite Keyboards had a program called "Switch Hitter", but they closed down. May still be able to get the software somewhere..


----------



## The Pook

ToTheSun! said:


> Pudding keycaps on a floating key design?! SPLOOSH



ftfy


----------



## skupples

Jayrock said:


> Resoldering CAN fix chatter. So can fixing the debounce time. Elite Keyboards had a program called "Switch Hitter", but they closed down. May still be able to get the software somewhere..


thanks for the nudge in the right direction. 

seems the one two has keybinds for adjusting debounce.

rather resolder first than adjuust for a few affected keys (as intentionally uncorrected in this post)

funny thing is, u isn't even one of the two switches that have an audible and tactile click on 3/5 presses. (figure I can throw those somewhere I'll rarely use them while cleaning up the chatter keys)

next thing on the board is a proper stand so I can have stacked keyboards, instead of side by side keyboards. this is a 100% requirement, now that i'm stuck at home for work for the next two weeks.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> thanks for the nudge in the right direction.
> 
> seems the one two has keybinds for adjusting debounce.
> 
> rather resolder first than adjuust for a few affected keys (as intentionally uncorrected in this post)
> 
> funny thing is, u isn't even one of the two switches that have an audible and tactile click on 3/5 presses. (figure I can throw those somewhere I'll rarely use them while cleaning up the chatter keys)
> 
> next thing on the board is a proper stand so I can have stacked keyboards, instead of side by side keyboards. this is a 100% requirement, now that i'm stuck at home for work for the next two weeks.


Wait, are you saying some keys register twice (or more) on your Ducky One 2 Mini?

I have one exactly yours in the drawer because it's a known issue with that model for some units. My advice is to just RMA. I tried all 4 debounce settings, probably some 10 different firmware versions, and even had the store troubleshoot it, but nothing worked.


----------



## skupples

correct.

my one two mini with copper switches has lots of chatter/debounce issues.

also has a couple noisy switches. 


will do. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Right, didn't notice the non standard bottom row.
> 
> Maybe just get the Leopold in black and hit it with some matte white paint?


I thought about that but the cord is black and of course not detachable.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Anything is detachable if you want it bad enough 

If you were disassembling it to paint the case, you could sleeve the cable while you had it apart. You could even go with purple or teal to go with your hyperfuse set.


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> Anything is detachable if you want it bad enough
> 
> If you were disassembling it to paint the case, you could sleeve the cable while you had it apart. You could even go with purple or teal to go with your hyperfuse set.


this^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally finished desoldering my iKBC Poker II, lubed the stabs and bnandaid modded it, and so far loving my Gat Ink Blacks and Gat yellows (Yellows are on my shifts and space). I'll post up a sound test vid and photos soon, just enjoying typing on it soo much right now. Only thing is, I now need to find a new home for all the MX-Browns I took off this board lol.


----------



## speed_demon

The Pook said:


> pudding keycap all the things


I have no idea about half the things being talked about in this thread. But I do know those are some sexy keycaps. 

Makes me want to go LED. I suppose buying a second mech keyboard couldn't hurt.


----------



## The Pook

speed_demon said:


> I have no idea about half the things being talked about in this thread. But I do know those are some sexy keycaps.
> 
> Makes me want to go LED. I suppose buying a second mech keyboard couldn't hurt.





font looks odd on _some_ keys (Home/Del/PageUp+Down), but for the price I'm not gonna complain too much for an entire set for $20 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JDVG4RQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gilles3000

The Pook said:


> font looks odd on _some_ keys (Home/Del/PageUp+Down), but for the price I'm not gonna complain too much for an entire set for $20
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JDVG4RQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Agreed, they're pretty sweet for $20.

For us international buyers, they aren't quite as cheap. but you can get, as far as I can tell, exact same ones from Havit for €13 starting Friday.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000210736373.html


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/keyboardio/atreus


----------



## skupples

i feel like I'm so used to traditional boards that adjusting to an atypical ergo-key layout would take some time. 

they can say the default debounce time on this ducky is 10ms, but I'm almost positive it magically reverts back to 5 when the computer goes to sleep... LED kit also turns puke yellow when the PC goes to sleep.

this is what I get for skimming in the bargain tier I suppose.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> i feel like I'm so used to traditional boards that adjusting to an atypical ergo-key layout would take some time.
> 
> they can say the default debounce time on this ducky is 10ms, but I'm almost positive it magically reverts back to 5 when the computer goes to sleep... LED kit also turns puke yellow when the PC goes to sleep.
> 
> this is what I get for skimming in the bargain tier I suppose.


Buy a Vortex Race 3!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Well, whatever you do don't buy Corsair. iCue is the ****tiest software I have used for quite some time, and that is saying something. I mean the functionality is quite good, but it's full of bugs that I just can't find solutions to no matter how much I try. I'm just lucky enough to not have to use it on one of my own computers.

Not that I suspect that Corsair keyboards are all that common in this thread.


----------



## skupples

you're correct. 

I finally realized why I was missing video sync, and its because I configured it as a strip, instead of a monitor.

also - LOCKING my computer makes the strip go full bright puke yellow. 

returning, & continuing to work towards getting ADALIGHT & Farbwerk working instead. Both are vastly superior products in all ways. All these awesome plugins for iCUE, but if the program bugs on lock & sleep, then its worthless. there should a lock screen profile, and it should dim/die on sleep. 

it would be fine, if it worked.

this is what I get for buying more modern gamer gear stuff, like this ducky one two mini. debounce issue is fine, as long as I reset it to 10ms every morning. Rather pay more for a higher accuracy low latency model, so gonna do that next. 

10ms is fine if you play @ 60FPS, otherwise, no good.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So it's basically a "split" ergo


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> I appreciate your help with this. Its been ridiculous trying to find a numpad in stock. I do like the Lofree but I want to use my Hyperfuse keycaps.


If you're still looking, came across a white 21 key one that's actually in stock.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32815016403.html
Should be the same one as the KC21 that was on drop: https://drop.com/buy/kc21-mechanical-numpad

Kit 3(Gateron) and kit 5(Cherry) are just the numpad, without keycaps, which I assume you don't need?

The stabilizers need to be clipped and lubed if you want them smooth and rattle free, buts that the deal for most keyboards that use OEM stabs.


----------



## speed_demon

Saw that mentioned before about lubing the stabilizers. Suddenly I am excited to learn there is a mod I can do haha. Only thing is my keyboard has those bar style stabilizers on the underside, and mine have mini versions of the + in the center. 

Mine look like this only instead of all saying Cherry some say Kailh. Wait a second... So I have some Kailh Switches. No wonder why they feel so different from the ones at the store. 










Been reading this thread but dunno if it's good advice to follow or not - https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=46376.0


----------



## Gilles3000

speed_demon said:


> Been reading this thread but dunno if it's good advice to follow or not - ]


from what i've been told, this is a pretty good guide:





Haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## speed_demon

Thank you I will watch this tonight.

Was doing a ton of googling and found out there's such a thing as custom keycaps made of resin. Hey, I'm suddenly relevant! I've got a ton of experience with carbon fiber & various resins from my auto part producing days. Even have a high end vacuum pump somewhere in the basement & various vacuum infusion parts laying around. Could try my hand at making something like this if anyone wants me to. 

From user Alisher_nil on reddit.


----------



## skupples

yep, that's what my brother's been spinning up. he now has a full resin lab.

there's some decent money in the keyboard scene these days


----------



## speed_demon

Suppose it wouldn't hurt to try out some different things and see what you guys think of it. Do people want heavier keys or lighter keys or what I wonder.

Might be just what the doctor ordered to cure my boredom.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> yep, that's what my brother's been spinning up. he now has a full resin lab.
> 
> there's some decent money in the keyboard scene these days


I wonder how long it will take for the market to get saturated though :thinking:

Not saying it will happen anytime soon, just that any niche market like this has a tendency of getting saturated fairly quickly.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> yep, that's what my brother's been spinning up. he now has a full resin lab.
> 
> there's some decent money in the keyboard scene these days


YA THINK? I've seen custom work going for 50€ and even into the 100's for a single unit.

Good thing I dislike the look of a keyboard with non-standard keys. I don't need another money pit.


----------



## Gilles3000

ToTheSun! said:


> YA THINK? I've seen custom work going for 50€ and even into the 100's for a single unit.
> 
> Good thing I dislike the look of a keyboard with non-standard keys. I don't need another money pit.


Some of those are actually worth that much, others absolutely not. But some people will pay out the nose for them regardless.

Commented once that a keycap that was basically just a generic form factor made out of single color epoxy with some glitter thrown in wasn't worth $40.

Got a bunch of delusional angry replies that all boiled down to: 


> yoU juST DoN't gEt iT!¡!!


Edit: Found it! It wasn't $40 but 50 and not glitter but just shredded tin foil xD
https://drop.com/buy/jelly-key-enter-the-stars-artisan-keycap


----------



## speed_demon

Good quality resin is absurdly expensive due to UV protective agents and IIRC long chain polymers added to improve strength. But you don't really need any of that if it's going on a keyboard.. 

Have some West Systems epoxy resin + hardener I found in my little stash so I'm thinking of how I would form this with a regular mould. Gonna need some gel coating material ready before I can pour anything or my first moulds are gonna stick like mad or be throwaways. So I might be out of luck anyway for now unless I just give it a shot with wax for a release agent and expect a crappy result.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Gilles3000 said:


> Some of those are actually worth that much, others absolutely not. But some people will pay out the nose for them regardless.
> 
> Commented once that a keycap that was basically just a generic form factor made out of single color epoxy with some glitter thrown in wasn't worth $40.
> 
> Got a bunch of delusional angry replies that all boiled down to:
> 
> 
> Edit: Found it! It wasn't $40 but 50 and not glitter but just shredded tin foil xD
> https://drop.com/buy/jelly-key-enter-the-stars-artisan-keycap


As soon as stuff gets "artisan" in the name, value becomes more flexible. It's some great marketing.


----------



## skupples

artisan, read - 36 year old dude who's converted the second bedroom into a keyboard cap manufacturing lab. respect to anyone who puts all the effort in. charge whatever you want.


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> artisan, read - 36 year old dude who's converted the second bedroom into a keyboard cap manufacturing lab. respect to anyone who puts all the effort in. charge whatever you want.


Thing with jelly key is, while many of their caps are still artisan grade. Some aren't, and there's hardly anything special about them, they're produced by the hundreds and quality is low(quite a few users report them breaking after a few weeks).

I don't know about you but I have a hard time wrapping my head around paying $50 for 5 grams worth of mass produced colored resin and tin foil, with 0 art applied to it.


----------



## Jayrock

To each his own when it comes to artisans. I can't personally stand the super-tall ones that don't match my profile (or any for that matter).



speed_demon said:


> Good quality resin is absurdly expensive due to UV protective agents and IIRC long chain polymers added to improve strength. But you don't really need any of that if it's going on a keyboard..
> 
> Have some West Systems epoxy resin + hardener I found in my little stash so I'm thinking of how I would form this with a regular mould. Gonna need some gel coating material ready before I can pour anything or my first moulds are gonna stick like mad or be throwaways. So I might be out of luck anyway for now unless I just give it a shot with wax for a release agent and expect a crappy result.


Like you said, I wouldn't worry about UV protective and such. For example, Clack Factory's OG tri colored skulls are all mostly yellowed by now.


----------



## skupples

thanks for confirming how the hell that cream bomb would work. it would sit super high.


Gilles3000 said:


> Thing with jelly key is, while many of their caps are still artisan grade. Some aren't, and there's hardly anything special about them, they're produced by the hundreds and quality is low(quite a few users report them breaking after a few weeks).
> 
> I don't know about you but I have a hard time wrapping my head around paying $50 for 5 grams worth of mass produced colored resin and tin foil, with 0 art applied to it.


i have a hard time getting myself to replace super warn caps, let alone buying fancy ones 

n yeap... idk what big bro is charging, but I'd assume its like any other business of ours. better quality, lower prices.


----------



## speed_demon

Jayrock said:


> Like you said, I wouldn't worry about UV protective and such. For example, Clack Factory's OG tri colored skulls are all mostly yellowed by now.


Does the keyboard sit in a pretty sunny room/spot? Or was it just el cheapo materials that yellowed right away. 

It's always going to be difficult to do anything using resins in large batches because of the heat among other things. As an example, the two part system I personally like puts out enough heat to make a dixie cup start to get melty. And then you need to move quick because it sets quick. And slow curing plastics set slow enough that there are more chances for things to go wrong like getting a fly or hair stuck in the end product. 

These were all test runs & mostly failures. Either the material sucked up more resin then it should have as it was curing or the end texture didn't come out right. Probably ~$75 worth of failure as they won't fit my intended purpose, but I got a rather nice mousepad out of it at least. Baller.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> If you're still looking, came across a white 21 key one that's actually in stock.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32815016403.html
> Should be the same one as the KC21 that was on drop: https://drop.com/buy/kc21-mechanical-numpad
> 
> Kit 3(Gateron) and kit 5(Cherry) are just the numpad, without keycaps, which I assume you don't need?
> 
> The stabilizers need to be clipped and lubed if you want them smooth and rattle free, buts that the deal for most keyboards that use OEM stabs.


Hey man, thanks again but honestly these look so cheap. Im thinking of just going with the Filco 22 key and adding some mods or something where the 0 and 00 should go.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Hey man, thanks again but honestly these look so cheap. Im thinking of just going with the Filco 22 key and adding some mods or something where the 0 and 00 should go.


Totally agree, its no Leopold or Filco that's for sure. But its slim pickings as far as white mech numpads with a standard bottom row go.

If I'm not mistaken the hyperfuse set should have some R4 "code" caps that should fit where the 0 and 00 go on the Filco 22.


----------



## Fluxmaven

speed_demon said:


> Thank you I will watch this tonight.
> 
> Was doing a ton of googling and found out there's such a thing as custom keycaps made of resin. Hey, I'm suddenly relevant! I've got a ton of experience with carbon fiber & various resins from my auto part producing days. Even have a high end vacuum pump somewhere in the basement & various vacuum infusion parts laying around. Could try my hand at making something like this if anyone wants me to.


If you do manage to produce some decent quality resin caps, I would be interested. Either SA or OEM profile and R1 or R4.


----------



## Falkentyne

skupples said:


> thanks for the nudge in the right direction.
> 
> seems the one two has keybinds for adjusting debounce.
> 
> rather resolder first than adjuust for a few affected keys (as intentionally uncorrected in this post)
> 
> funny thing is, u isn't even one of the two switches that have an audible and tactile click on 3/5 presses. (figure I can throw those somewhere I'll rarely use them while cleaning up the chatter keys)
> 
> next thing on the board is a proper stand so I can have stacked keyboards, instead of side by side keyboards. this is a 100% requirement, now that i'm stuck at home for work for the next two weeks.


Resoldering the same switch can only fix chatter if it's caused by a drop in resistance due to a bad soldering joint, causing currents to drop too low.
Otherwise you just solder a completely new switch.
Now if it's a Gateron you're talking about, well...you Pray to the Volcano God.

Are you still able to open the actual switch itself to get deoxit d5 into the copper contacts without destroying the entire switch on these things?


----------



## skupples

hmm... they're Speed Coppers... however, the issue seems inherent to ducky one two mini, as I'm reading complaints from users with all sorts of different switches. 


as for the internals - no clue. Haven't taken the time to intimately learn the inner workings of the switch yet.

oh, and as far as the keyboard lift goes.

i used a chunk of 2x4, and put sticky feat on either side, so things stick & don't move. thank you Amazon, for being enough days back ordered to not exploit my laziness. Bezos, I hope you die in a Chinese fire.


----------



## pez

Rainmaker91 said:


> Well, whatever you do don't buy Corsair. iCue is the ****tiest software I have used for quite some time, and that is saying something. I mean the functionality is quite good, but it's full of bugs that I just can't find solutions to no matter how much I try. I'm just lucky enough to not have to use it on one of my own computers.
> 
> Not that I suspect that Corsair keyboards are all that common in this thread.


Yeah. I've never kept a single Corsair peripheral for very long. I currently own dozens of mice and several keyboards and not a single one is Corsair. At this point, the only thing Corsair I think I run is a couple SFX PSUs and even then, that's not a true Corsair product. Go figure.


----------



## Rainmaker91

pez said:


> Yeah. I've never kept a single Corsair peripheral for very long. I currently own dozens of mice and several keyboards and not a single one is Corsair. At this point, the only thing Corsair I think I run is a couple SFX PSUs and even then, that's not a true Corsair product. Go figure.


The thing is, they make perfectly fine products. I mean they are not exactly market leading, but decent enough alternatives even if their proprietary standards are somewhat annoying. The issue is that they can't seem to make stable software even if their life depended on it (and looking at how popular their products are I doubt it will anytime soon).


----------



## ToTheSun!

pez said:


> Yeah. I've never kept a single Corsair peripheral for very long. I currently own dozens of mice and several keyboards and not a single one is Corsair. At this point, the only thing Corsair I think I run is a couple SFX PSUs and even then, that's not a true Corsair product. Go figure.


Don't Corsair design the entire product? Manufacturing it is the simple part most of the time.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> Don't Corsair design the entire product? Manufacturing it is the simple part most of the time.


While I know they design a lot of products these days they didn't use to do so (my old TX650 was a Seasonic design), though from what I hear they do design their units these days and outsource manufacturing. It wouldn't surprise me if some of their units are simply based on platforms that the manufacturer already uses though (Don't really remember if they use Channel Well or Great Wall, but it's a chinese manufacturer none the less).

Now as for their other products... Some are entirelly designed by corsair like their cases and from what I gather their lighting software and hardware, they also design the PCB of their memory sticks and as far as I know of their SSDs as well. Their AIOs are ordered to spec from CoolIT and Asetek and utilize their designs, and their fans while absolutely co developed in many cases they are mostly made to order from manufacturers (Sunnon manufactures their ML fans for example, and the ML tech is entirelly Sunnon developed).

Don't really know about their peripherals though, but I suspect they at the very least co develop most of it.


----------



## skupples

so far, the build quality of Corsair's wireless K63 is equal to or better than the few boutique $100 boards I've tested, and its typically south of $100 for the kit. It's the only corsair product I've had in years, aside from LS100, which is garbage. 

I kinda regret flipping the BNIB warranty replacement. (started coil whining during charging/draining.


----------



## DarthBaggins

enjoying my new cap set w/ this build/rebuild, just need to find a cable to go w/ the color scheme:


----------



## ToTheSun!

What's up with that space bar?


----------



## skupples

a e s t h e t i c 

reminds me of what folks were doing with their cherry blues back during the original mech explosion. maaaan, I miss COMPUSA, and their PC builder section.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I flip my spacebar caps as it feels more natural to have it in that orientation. I used to think it was odd seeing them that way until I tried it out myself.


----------



## skupples

i'm surprised no one's making sculpted space bars for that exact reason.


----------



## Fluxmaven

+1 for flipped spacebars. It does look a bit dorky though.


----------



## Panther Al

Flipped my spacebar at the house a few weeks ago after seeing a pic of one here, and went, "Huh, interesting, let's try it...".

Now all my spacebars a flipped. Really nice I have admit.


----------



## ToTheSun!

*laughs in DSA*


----------



## Gilles3000

Tried flipping the space bar a couple years ago, wasn't for me. It was a bit more comfortable, but it also felt a little off.


----------



## Jayrock

I tried flipping my space bars on my MX boards. I didn't like it, either. And I do rest my thumb on the "sharp" edge of the bars.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Totally agree, its no Leopold or Filco that's for sure. But its slim pickings as far as white mech numpads with a standard bottom row go.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the hyperfuse set should have some R4 "code" caps that should fit where the 0 and 00 go on the Filco 22.


I ended up buying a white leopold but with black switches. I guess I will see how that goes.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I think I already tell this on this thread, but, is relevant now.

When I flipped my spacebar I realized that when typing, I press the spacebar with my right index finger, I never realized that until I flip the spacebar, jejeje


----------



## speed_demon

What's a good mechanical keyboard around $100? Something that is fairly sturdy and I can mod further down the road.


----------



## Gilles3000

speed_demon said:


> What's a good mechanical keyboard around $100? Something that is fairly sturdy and I can mod further down the road.


Depends what formfactor(Full size, TKL, 60%, etc.) you're looking for and how far you want to go with modding, does it just have to be compatible with aftermarket keycaps, or do you want to swap out switches as well?


----------



## speed_demon

I don't need the ten key section on the right, but I do need the arrows for some of my game camera adjustments. That and I browse long posts on here with the Page Down + Home keys.


----------



## ToTheSun!

speed_demon said:


> I don't need the ten key section on the right, but I do need the arrows for some of my game camera adjustments. That and I browse long posts on here with the Page Down + Home keys.


You need 75%.

It's much easier to find 60% and 65% that you can mod, though.


----------



## skupples

speed_demon said:


> I don't need the ten key section on the right, but I do need the arrows for some of my game camera adjustments. That and I browse long posts on here with the Page Down + Home keys.


relying on binds for F and arrow functions, if you need them, is a secret form of torture. 

I have this crappy E-YOOSO that I'm gonna rebuild, as its a tucked TKL. perfection.


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> I have this crappy E-YOOSO that I'm gonna rebuild, as its a tucked TKL. perfection.


So... A knock off Vortex Race 3?


----------



## Rainmaker91

speed_demon said:


> I don't need the ten key section on the right, but I do need the arrows for some of my game camera adjustments. That and I browse long posts on here with the Page Down + Home keys.


You could jsut go with a solid brand of regular mechanical keybaords, such as Leopold, Varmilo or Filco. Filco has a ton of options to mod the case and wahtnot as far as I understand, but the real downside to going this specific route is that you are likely going to have to desolder your switches if you want to swap them at some point. It's not really hard to do, but going for a soldered board offers less flexibility if you want to constantly swap things out rather than just mod it how you want and then let it be in that state.

The most easily available hotswappable boards are the GMMK boards, they even offer a full sized option as well as tenkeyless and other sizes. Not really sure about the quality though, and I have no idea if modding it any further than swapping switches is going to be easy or not.


----------



## skupples

Fluxmaven said:


> So... A knock off Vortex Race 3?


apparently so. I like that one even more, zero separations. whereas the rip off still has horizontal space between f4-5

consider me once again edumacated.


----------



## Elrick

Finally MK has these in stock;

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=6173

Just paid for this, now comes the waiting.

Still collecting these wondrous examples because this company knows how to build decent keyboards. 

This is the only Company where I never need to replace their original key-caps because they're superb as is. Overall the cost is cheap when you consider you will never again, need to replace their key-caps.


----------



## Gilles3000

Elrick said:


> Finally MK has these in stock;
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=6173
> 
> Just paid for this, now comes the waiting.
> 
> Still collecting these wondrous examples because this company knows how to build decent keyboards.
> 
> This is the only Company where I never need to replace their original key-caps because they're superb as is. Overall the cost is cheap when you consider you will never again, need to replace their key-caps.


Yikes, $305? wth?

I'd personally cheap out and get a a keyboard with NiZ clones, which seem really nice if you ask me.




Skip to 2:30 for a comparison with a realforce.

Although in fairness to the Realforce, these do use laser-etched PBT, which isn't as durable. But the flipside is that these use cherry stems so you have a massive selection of quality aftermarket caps to choose from.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sad to be able t o say that $305 isn't all that bad considering what alot of enthusiast TKL's can go for lol.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm curious, what exatrly is it that justifies a 300$+ pricetag for a board? Is it the Topre switches? Build quality? functions that I don't know about? Just really curious what sets something like a Realforce apart from for example Varmilo, Filco and Leopold.

Just to clearify, I'm not bashing on it. If something is worth the price then it's a good purchase, I'm just honestly curious what does make it worth it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

You can build a pretty nice custom for $305. I have a Realforce and I do like it, but it's the most expensive off the shelf board I own and it's not even in my top 3 go to boards. "Worth it" is really subjective since this is a niche hobby. Topre is nice, but there are some really good switches out there these days, so Topre's not worth the premium to me. The rest of the board is built well, but it's not at the level of boutique boards. 

I had my 87U out at work the other day because I was comparing it to some of my other boards. It's still sitting there since I didn't take any of the work boards home when I switched to working remotely.


----------



## ToTheSun!

You can keep your topres. Give me your lamp instead!


----------



## Fluxmaven

ToTheSun! said:


> You can keep your topres. Give me your lamp instead!


That's a no from me dawg


----------



## skupples

i'd say I'd send you one, but I'm guessing all the beach shops are closed


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> Yikes, $305? wth?
> 
> I'd personally cheap out and get a a keyboard with NiZ clones, which seem really nice if you ask me.


Already have the 45 and 55g model range in the NiZ and some other thorpie clones.

Don't forget for the hardcore _*HHKB enthusiasts*_ here;

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=6181

MK also has the very latest 2020 version of this model (guessing here as I'm no collector of that keyboard).


----------



## skupples

Fluxmaven said:


> So... A knock off Vortex Race 3?


aaaand ordered with silvers

Gotta have one on hand while I rebuild the clone.

ordered rads too... time to put the cards away.


----------



## MCV_007

Vortex pok3r limited edition. Eventually I’ll put some GMK’s on it (though if i go that route I’m better off building my own). Go big or go home [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nofearek9

https://drop.com/buy/npkc-sa-doubleshot-shine-through-104-keycap-set


----------



## mAs81

Put some of my AnnePro keycaps on my magicforce for a change 









Looks kinda nice


----------



## Ragsters

Hi guys!

I just bought a Leopold Numpad and wanted to know how I can sleeve the USB cable. You see this is a fixed usb cable with a internal plug like the one shown on the attached picture. Maybe I need to know the name of the connector so I can do better research? My goal is to have a 6" long aviator cable sticking out of it so I can plug it to the female counterpart in the color I please.
Modify message


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just bought a Leopold Numpad and wanted to know how I can sleeve the USB cable. You see this is a fixed usb cable with a internal plug like the one shown on the attached picture. Maybe I need to know the name of the connector so I can do better research? My goal is to have a 6" long aviator cable sticking out of it so I can plug it to the female counterpart in the color I please.
> Modify message


Would be easier to see the female end of the connector (as in the one on the wire), but either case you could check on this site to see if you find something that fits the look and size: https://www.molex.com/molex/products/group/wire_to_board_connectors

Now as to how you would sleeve it all... It's not difficult to do, and you can just straight up sleeve it from the USB end of the cabe all the way to the board connector. Depending on the thickness of the cable you might need to slightly increase teh size of the cable routing hole in the case, but it's still not dificult to do.


----------



## Ragsters

Rainmaker91 said:


> Would be easier to see the female end of the connector (as in the one on the wire), but either case you could check on this site to see if you find something that fits the look and size: https://www.molex.com/molex/products/group/wire_to_board_connectors
> 
> Now as to how you would sleeve it all... It's not difficult to do, and you can just straight up sleeve it from the USB end of the cabe all the way to the board connector. Depending on the thickness of the cable you might need to slightly increase teh size of the cable routing hole in the case, but it's still not dificult to do.


Here is a thread of someone messing with the keyboard and breaking it before fixing it again.
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=78283.0


----------



## skupples

gotta be gentle


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> Here is a thread of someone messing with the keyboard and breaking it before fixing it again.
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=78283.0


Yeah... Just don't switch the 5v+ and 5v- and you should be fine. First rule to keep in mind when sleeving cables is to keep track of what goes where, switcheing a 5v- with a 5v+ may seem bad, but switching a 12v+ and a 12v- on a PCI-e 8 pin is REALLY bad. So yeah jsut keep track of what goes where, and if you are in doubt just use a multimeter.

Also I don't see why you can't just sleeve the cable as is, or if you want something detachable simply cut it and solder on new connectors.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ragsters

Rainmaker91 said:


> Yeah... Just don't switch the 5v+ and 5v- and you should be fine. First rule to keep in mind when sleeving cables is to keep track of what goes where, switcheing a 5v- with a 5v+ may seem bad, but switching a 12v+ and a 12v- on a PCI-e 8 pin is REALLY bad. So yeah jsut keep track of what goes where, and if you are in doubt just use a multimeter.
> 
> Also I don't see why you can't just sleeve the cable as is, or if you want something detachable simply cut it and solder on new connectors.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


I would have to remove the plastic jacket and expose the wires to sleeve it correctly. If I don't then the cable will be too big for the provided hole. What I would love is for a keyboard cable company like ZAP cables or Winnja to make me a sleeved aviator cable thats about 6" long and would be fixed to the numpad. It would be the 5 pin usb to a male aviator. This way I could just get the female aviator coiled for the other end.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> I would have to remove the plastic jacket and expose the wires to sleeve it correctly. If I don't then the cable will be too big for the provided hole. What I would love is for a keyboard cable company like ZAP cables or Winnja to make me a sleeved aviator cable thats about 6" long and would be fixed to the numpad. It would be the 5 pin usb to a male aviator. This way I could just get the female aviator coiled for the other end.


I see... Still none of this is quite difficult, though it does help if you have done similar things before. I'm doing a panel mount USB for my g710 for example, thouhg I'll have to finish up some other stuff before I get to it. Really though it's all fiarly simple to get the 6" cable that you want (or any length for that matter), just get a female USB connector and cut the factory cable wehre you want it and solder on the female end. Check the pinout online and use a multimeter to make sure everything goes where it should be.

If you want pre made stuff to just fit though... Your best bet is to just ask someone to do it for you and then send you the cable, you are probably going to have to pay quite a bit for that though.


----------



## skupples

why not just round out the hole ever so slightly? seems like you're overthinking it.

i'd assemble the shell, & hit the hole with low speed tapered dremel.


----------



## keikei

With the Doom E hype, I popped Doom 2016 in and while its OK with SA keys, I had to swap back in the vortex. I need that grip and now its so much better playing. ID was also kind enough to unload for free the games prior DLC. New maps/guns/fixes. Cool.


----------



## Elrick

keikei said:


> I popped Doom 2016 in and while its OK with SA keys, I had to swap back in the vortex. I need that grip and now its so much better playing.



PBT is always advisable when it comes to Gaming.

Vortex makes really decent all PBT key-sets worth using with any hard session.


----------



## keikei

Elrick said:


> PBT is always advisable when it comes to Gaming.
> 
> Vortex makes really decent all PBT key-sets worth using with any hard session.


Yeah, great board. I'm super tempted to find a used black version. My current one is toothpaste white!


----------



## skupples

so am I making an ass outta me by assuming the majority of cherry likes will have the same solder points?

IE - getting ready to order switches to rebuild this YEOOHO z-88 Super Scholar (has some sorta reds) as the Vortex 3 is coming in this week. (oh, i see now... two main mount types. PCB or Plate... guess I gotta do some research) 

also... the only advice my brother gave me was "try" then "try harder" I assume a desolder pump would be quite beneficial in the clean up process?


----------



## pez

Rainmaker91 said:


> The thing is, they make perfectly fine products. I mean they are not exactly market leading, but decent enough alternatives even if their proprietary standards are somewhat annoying. The issue is that they can't seem to make stable software even if their life depended on it (and looking at how popular their products are I doubt it will anytime soon).


You're not wrong. The keyboards and mice feel good quality, but they're the example of a peripheral makers that generally don't listen to their userbase. Non-standard bottom row...no PBT options from the get-go and as mentioned, mediocre software at best. I don't think any big-box manufacturer is doing a perfect job, but I'd never consider Corsair to be one of the 'top brands'.



ToTheSun! said:


> Don't Corsair design the entire product? Manufacturing it is the simple part most of the time.


Admittedly I haven't followed their products closely lately to know if it's still the case, but their PSUs and AIOs of the past were all rebadges. Their keyboards and mice are definitely unique...in the way that they get small things wrong (see above)


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> I don't think any big-box manufacturer is doing a perfect job, but I'd never consider Corsair to be one of the 'top brands'.


Mediocre at best.



pez said:


> Admittedly I haven't followed their products closely lately to know if it's still the case, but their PSUs and AIOs of the past were all rebadges. Their keyboards and mice are definitely unique...in the way that they get small things wrong (see above)


What large Companies do best at, releasing sub par items due to cutting costs. 

Inevitably those that like super high quality, reliable drivers and a finished design that enhances human usage along the way, means that Corsair hasn't released anything that fits in my category of decent hardware in any field for many years now.

Still am hoping that one day they will decide by shear 'Luck' to release something that actually works in every realm of hardcore PC Gaming.


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> so am I making an ass outta me by assuming the majority of cherry likes will have the same solder points?
> 
> IE - getting ready to order switches to rebuild this YEOOHO z-88 Super Scholar (has some sorta reds) as the Vortex 3 is coming in this week. (oh, i see now... two main mount types. PCB or Plate... guess I gotta do some research)
> 
> also... the only advice my brother gave me was "try" then "try harder" I assume a desolder pump would be quite beneficial in the clean up process?


Yea, most clones are "MX compatible" and have the same dimensions and contact points. If you're unsure, you can always just order PCB mount switches and use some flush cutters to snip the extra 2 pins to turn them into plate mount if needed. 

Congrats on the Race 3 btw. If I didn't like building my own so much I would consider one.

Yea desoldering is my least favorite activity in this hobby. Currently use this and it's OK after you get the hang of it. Eventually I want to move up to one of these.


----------



## Jayrock

Fluxmaven said:


> Yea desoldering is my least favorite activity in this hobby. Currently use this and it's OK after you get the hang of it. Eventually I want to move up to one of these.


I desoldered one old alps board about 6 years ago and immediately quit soldering.


----------



## skupples

thanks for confirming  

I figure I'll rebuild the clone vortex 3, then stick the ducky in the drawer for a rainy day/until they decide to respond to their RMA system. 

ok cool, glad y'all aren't linking your $500 desolder stations. I can see why my brother invested in a genuine electric desolder thing though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is considered good mx compatible switch for gaming. I have always used Cherry MX Blues. I really like them but I feel I need to go faster. I have not used a linear switch before. I recently got even more cliky box jade which are even slower than blues in gaming. How can I have both the click and speed? Maybe I just need good tactility.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> as the Vortex 3 is coming in this week


That's a good lad.


----------



## pez

Elrick said:


> Mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> What large Companies do best at, releasing sub par items due to cutting costs.
> 
> Inevitably those that like super high quality, reliable drivers and a finished design that enhances human usage along the way, means that Corsair hasn't released anything that fits in my category of decent hardware in any field for many years now.
> 
> Still am hoping that one day they will decide by shear 'Luck' to release something that actually works in every realm of hardcore PC Gaming.


I love my HHKBs, but currently for my gaming (and now WFH, also) I'm using a Huntsman TE. I still don't think I'm sold on using a linear switch 24/7, but I'm very pleased with this KB in an out-of-the-box configuration. 

Razer software is still lacking, promotes it's weird data mining 'plugin' and there's no onboard storage for lighting profiles, but it's close. HyperX is close as well, but the software leaves a bit to be desired as the last few times I used it, it felt just a little 'too' basic.

One day I'll just break down and get a Massdrop Alt and get some switches that I really like and be done with it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

ZealotKi11er said:


> What is considered good mx compatible switch for gaming. I have always used Cherry MX Blues. I really like them but I feel I need to go faster. I have not used a linear switch before. I recently got even more cliky box jade which are even slower than blues in gaming. How can I have both the click and speed? Maybe I just need good tactility.


Kailh Speed switches have a couple clicky variants. Gold and bronze. I have some of the golds in a drawer somewhere and they are pretty nice. I never did an A-B comparison against blues though. 

I'm not a competitive gamer so speed switches aren't really my thing. Been gaming just fine with Box navy lately.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would try Gateron or MX Browns, that's what I moved to when I started on MX Blues. Now I'm using lubed Gateron Ink Blacks and Gateron Yellows, which I now love more than the browns. Also if you want to swing it, Zeal PC's switches are amazing as well -Zealios and Zilents are their tactile switches. Also you can try to find some Holy Panda's (Halo switches crossed w/ Yok Panda's/Trash Panda's). There is a endless rabbit hole to fall down when it comes to modding or building your own custom board. I personally wont go back to buying off the shelf boards unless it's for my son and even then I might just build him something (someone is making a Lil Tykes switch - uses the color scheme but is a linear switch). Right now my son is using a Amazon cheap TKL board w/ Otemu Blues in it.


----------



## skupples

ZealotKi11er said:


> What is considered good mx compatible switch for gaming. I have always used Cherry MX Blues. I really like them but I feel I need to go faster. I have not used a linear switch before. I recently got even more cliky box jade which are even slower than blues in gaming. How can I have both the click and speed? Maybe I just need good tactility.


faster you say? Speed switches. from kaihl, or MX Silver.



ToTheSun! said:


> That's a good lad.


with silvers. figured if they're charging me $10 for "better" switches, I'd divert from silent black or red.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Lots of stuff here, but I’m bored so you all have to see my input as well on this. Or you know… just ignore it 



skupples said:


> so am I making an ass outta me by assuming the majority of cherry likes will have the same solder points?
> 
> IE - getting ready to order switches to rebuild this YEOOHO z-88 Super Scholar (has some sorta reds) as the Vortex 3 is coming in this week. (oh, i see now... two main mount types. PCB or Plate... guess I gotta do some research)
> 
> also... the only advice my brother gave me was "try" then "try harder" I assume a desolder pump would be quite beneficial in the clean up process?


Like others mentioned a desoldering station is preferred, but it's hardly needed. A lot can be achieved by simply using a desoldering wick and a pump like the one @Fluxmaven mentioned. Other than that you get more control by having a soldering iron with swappable tips, and most of all a power source that is seperate from the iron itself. Having a way of adjusting the temperature is also quite beneficial as you are likely going to deal with lead free solder on the board that melts at a higher temperature.

Just take your time and do it as a learning exercise. It's not that difficult, but should not be rushed either. So set aside about 3 hours or so to desolder an entire board.

So in short things that are crucial for the process:
- Soldering iron with a high enough output and fine enough tip to melt non leaded solder.
- Some leaded solder to add to the factory solder for when it is proving particularly difficult to deal with.
- Solder wick, it's going to make things a lot easier if you don't have a dedicated desoldering iron.
- Desoldering pump isn't strictly speaking necessary if you have a wick, but will make the cleanup job a lot easier.
- Solder flux, it just makes the solder way easier to work with. IT does need a bit of a cleanup afterwards though.

Good to have:
- A soldering iron with a powersource that is in a seperate box is way easier to work with as you can get high power output without the iron having the ergonomics of a rock.
- Either an iron with a fine point or the option to swap out the point to get at smaller solder points.
- A way of adjusting the temperature/power output on the soldering iron, this just lets you get the "perfect" temperature for your specific application.

Keep in mind I wrote this as if you knew nothing, so don't take offense if you know most of it already. I have done very little work on keyboards, but I have done quite a bit of work on fixing PCBs for various electronic devices and building smaller circuits on breadboards. Nothing major of course, but if some of my experiences on working on a tight budget can help then I am happy to share.

Oh and while something like a Hakko is nice to have, the particular brand isn't all that important as long as it's well put together. I exclusively use rebranded stuff (presumably from china), but I don't do enough work to justify the price of something like a Hakko iron.



Elrick said:


> Still am hoping that one day they will decide by shear 'Luck' to release something that actually works in every realm of hardcore PC Gaming.


While I would agree that Corsair doens't really have a single product that is market leading in anytihng other than maybe RGB (and even then they have their stupid software and propriatary connectors), they do have some options that are good. In particular their PSUs while they don't use a spectacular OEM manufacturer for them their RM series is actually up there with the best, though also more expensive as well (and if it wasn't obvious the "best" are usually made by Superflower and Seasonic). Their memory and SSDs are also quite good options, but at the same time they are not the "best" at any of it (except maybe for their PCI-e 4.0 SSD) and manufacturers like Gelid and Samsung better options if possible though personally I tend to be a big fan of Crucial/Micron due to their well established stability.

So they don't just make craptastic things, but they do tend to price themselves out of the equation most of the time.



pez said:


> I love my HHKBs, but currently for my gaming (and now WFH, also) I'm using a Huntsman TE. I still don't think I'm sold on using a linear switch 24/7, but I'm very pleased with this KB in an out-of-the-box configuration.
> 
> Razer software is still lacking, promotes it's weird data mining 'plugin' and there's no onboard storage for lighting profiles, but it's close. HyperX is close as well, but the software leaves a bit to be desired as the last few times I used it, it felt just a little 'too' basic.
> 
> One day I'll just break down and get a Massdrop Alt and get some switches that I really like and be done with it.


I have had no issues with Asus's RGB software, so I am curious how their peripherals are. I tend to have difficulties choosing mice and swore to Logitech for years with their MX518/G5/G500/G500S mice, but they changed the fit for their G502 so combining that with their increasingly lacking quality control I actually got a Razer Deathadder. Despite everyone saying these things break just by looking at them, I have had no issues with either their quality control or their software. So they actually rank fairly highly in my book.


----------



## skupples

yeah, i've got a standard technician's soldering kit, plenty of whick, and a few pumps.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

DarthBaggins said:


> I would try Gateron or MX Browns, that's what I moved to when I started on MX Blues. Now I'm using lubed Gateron Ink Blacks and Gateron Yellows, which I now love more than the browns. Also if you want to swing it, Zeal PC's switches are amazing as well -Zealios and Zilents are their tactile switches. Also you can try to find some Holy Panda's (Halo switches crossed w/ Yok Panda's/Trash Panda's). There is a endless rabbit hole to fall down when it comes to modding or building your own custom board. I personally wont go back to buying off the shelf boards unless it's for my son and even then I might just build him something (someone is making a Lil Tykes switch - uses the color scheme but is a linear switch). Right now my son is using a Amazon cheap TKL board w/ Otemu Blues in it.


I have Holy Pandas in preorder. I have a bunch of test keys from Kail. Going to give them a try. I like the Box Navis so far and getting used to them. I just thing the initial press is a bit heavy due to the click bar. Box white are probably better for me but i love the noise the thinker click bar makes.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> One day I'll just break down and get a Massdrop Alt and get some switches that I really like and be done with it.



Already got two of them and never regretted it.

Truly HATE - *DROP* as they call themselves now (why that name, I don't know).

Their keyboard range has gotten better and having a hot swap socket keyboard means you can place any type of switch inside them (no ALPS or Thorpies here). Currently using BOX Pinks on one of my ALT keyboards and have nothing bad to say and you do know how I like to trash a company's product, on the slightest imperfection.


----------



## skupples

It has arrived. 

It’s super flat, nearly concave, putting the 5mm metal feet on makes it genuinely flat. 

It’s sitting on the lip of my 2x4 carved stand.

Huge difference in build quality over the $40 less all plastic ducky mini. 

Has all sorts of binding activated LED action too. Gotta figure out what that’s about.

Cherry Silver is less pleasing than Kaihl Copper in first test, but I bet NONE of the cherries will start crackling n clicking.

coppers are heavier and quieter, somehow. Also, weirdness... right ctrl is pre-programmed to do something aside from ctrl+backspace = delete whole word.

hmm, these are waaaaay smoother than coppers.


----------



## CptAsian

Very nice, after enjoying my Tab90, I would quite like to add one of those to my collection...


But I really don't need another board and I sort of told myself I'd break the recent trend of getting another board every year.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> It has arrived.
> 
> It’s super flat, nearly concave, putting the 5mm metal feet on makes it genuinely flat.
> 
> It’s sitting on the lip of my 2x4 carved stand.
> 
> Huge difference in build quality over the $40 less all plastic ducky mini.
> 
> Has all sorts of binding activated LED action too. Gotta figure out what that’s about.
> 
> Cherry Silver is less pleasing than Kaihl Copper in first test, but I bet NONE of the cherries will start crackling n clicking.
> 
> coppers are heavier and quieter, somehow. Also, weirdness... right ctrl is pre-programmed to do something aside from ctrl+backspace = delete whole word.
> 
> hmm, these are waaaaay smoother than coppers.


Congratulations! You're now a man of refined taste.


----------



## skupples

I can definitely now state that I begin to understand the difference ~$60 makes on a bag of TKL keyboard. 

good thing I have no interest in swapping caps though.


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> good thing I have no interest in swapping caps though.



That will come soon for you. It always affects those that at first deny their commitment to experiencing the very best of the Mechanical Keyboard world.


----------



## skupples

nah. these are nice enough  

I mean, eventually. Once they're smooth as ice. 

admit it, you type with white handling gloves on, don't you?!

-----

I just realized something. My stuff finally matches. white alienware, white caselabs, white keyboard, white mouse. silver dac/amp.


----------



## pez

Rainmaker91 said:


> Lots of stuff here, but I’m bored so you all have to see my input as well on this. Or you know… just ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> Like others mentioned a desoldering station is preferred, but it's hardly needed. A lot can be achieved by simply using a desoldering wick and a pump like the one @Fluxmaven mentioned. Other than that you get more control by having a soldering iron with swappable tips, and most of all a power source that is seperate from the iron itself. Having a way of adjusting the temperature is also quite beneficial as you are likely going to deal with lead free solder on the board that melts at a higher temperature.
> 
> Just take your time and do it as a learning exercise. It's not that difficult, but should not be rushed either. So set aside about 3 hours or so to desolder an entire board.
> 
> So in short things that are crucial for the process:
> - Soldering iron with a high enough output and fine enough tip to melt non leaded solder.
> - Some leaded solder to add to the factory solder for when it is proving particularly difficult to deal with.
> - Solder wick, it's going to make things a lot easier if you don't have a dedicated desoldering iron.
> - Desoldering pump isn't strictly speaking necessary if you have a wick, but will make the cleanup job a lot easier.
> - Solder flux, it just makes the solder way easier to work with. IT does need a bit of a cleanup afterwards though.
> 
> Good to have:
> - A soldering iron with a powersource that is in a seperate box is way easier to work with as you can get high power output without the iron having the ergonomics of a rock.
> - Either an iron with a fine point or the option to swap out the point to get at smaller solder points.
> - A way of adjusting the temperature/power output on the soldering iron, this just lets you get the "perfect" temperature for your specific application.
> 
> Keep in mind I wrote this as if you knew nothing, so don't take offense if you know most of it already. I have done very little work on keyboards, but I have done quite a bit of work on fixing PCBs for various electronic devices and building smaller circuits on breadboards. Nothing major of course, but if some of my experiences on working on a tight budget can help then I am happy to share.
> 
> Oh and while something like a Hakko is nice to have, the particular brand isn't all that important as long as it's well put together. I exclusively use rebranded stuff (presumably from china), but I don't do enough work to justify the price of something like a Hakko iron.
> 
> 
> 
> While I would agree that Corsair doens't really have a single product that is market leading in anytihng other than maybe RGB (and even then they have their stupid software and propriatary connectors), they do have some options that are good. In particular their PSUs while they don't use a spectacular OEM manufacturer for them their RM series is actually up there with the best, though also more expensive as well (and if it wasn't obvious the "best" are usually made by Superflower and Seasonic). Their memory and SSDs are also quite good options, but at the same time they are not the "best" at any of it (except maybe for their PCI-e 4.0 SSD) and manufacturers like Gelid and Samsung better options if possible though personally I tend to be a big fan of Crucial/Micron due to their well established stability.
> 
> So they don't just make craptastic things, but they do tend to price themselves out of the equation most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no issues with Asus's RGB software, so I am curious how their peripherals are. I tend to have difficulties choosing mice and swore to Logitech for years with their MX518/G5/G500/G500S mice, but they changed the fit for their G502 so combining that with their increasingly lacking quality control I actually got a Razer Deathadder. Despite everyone saying these things break just by looking at them, I have had no issues with either their quality control or their software. So they actually rank fairly highly in my book.


I did the same thing. By the time my MX518 conked out on me, it was no longer made and I went to the DeathAdder. Love that mouse and is actually what I'm currently using (the V2, anyhow). I've never had any of the common issues with any Razer product that I've heard about, so I consider myself luck...*knocks on wood*.

Razer's quality as of late has skyrocketed in an unreal way and they've started listening to their community.

I do have to agree with Asus' software to some degree. It's well thought out and has 'just worked' in my experience. My only downside to it is I've noticed that the RGB app that runs (but is not required) will trigger some anti-cheat game clients. That and I don't think they've ever made a peripheral that didn't just strike me as a worse version of a competing manufacturers product.



Elrick said:


> Already got two of them and never regretted it.
> 
> Truly HATE - *DROP* as they call themselves now (why that name, I don't know).
> 
> Their keyboard range has gotten better and having a hot swap socket keyboard means you can place any type of switch inside them (no ALPS or Thorpies here). Currently using BOX Pinks on one of my ALT keyboards and have nothing bad to say and you do know how I like to trash a company's product, on the slightest imperfection.


Yep. I'm thinking if I can hotswap switches and try something 'new' essentially while still having the same great base platform, I'll be a bit more content. Once I start to want something new again, I'll need to re-assess that desire .


----------



## Qu1ckset

https://m.hexus.net/tech/news/perip...ros-shinobi-thinkpad-7-row-keyboard-desktops/


----------



## skupples

that's funny. I could tell it was a thinkpad designed product the moment I saw it.


----------



## Jayrock

skupples said:


> that's funny. I could tell it was a thinkpad designed product the moment I saw it.


The nipple is a good indicator.


----------



## skupples

truth.


----------



## Gilles3000

Qu1ckset said:


> https://m.hexus.net/tech/news/perip...ros-shinobi-thinkpad-7-row-keyboard-desktops/


That actually looks really nice, even tho I don't care much for the nipple, the vertically extended layout and keycaps are pretty sweet. Cool of them to add a reasonably priced kit version as well.

Not sure what they were thinking with the AA batteries in the bluetooth module tho?


----------



## skupples

I mean, that makes it truly wireless. Bluetooth that requires charging is only semi-wireless. I'd rather swap batteries than recharge a keyboard. (it's one of the reasons I got rid of the K63)

it probably helps that I admitted defeat on the battery game as soon as rechargeable variants started releasing. ECIG 18650 exposure also pushed me over the line.


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> I mean, that makes it truly wireless. Bluetooth that requires charging is only semi-wireless. I'd rather swap batteries than recharge a keyboard. (it's one of the reasons I got rid of the K63)


You still need to recharge the batteries in a wired device, so, what's the difference? Unless you're suggesting using disposables? which are wasteful, inferior and arguably less practical.


----------



## skupples

no. i'm referring to swapping rechargeables.

I rather deal with swapping rechargeable batteries, than having to plug in to charge an internal battery wireless device. like current gen mainstream wireless mechs. 

I've had the same Logitech wireless stick keyboard for my ShieldTV for easily 5 years now, and that's likely only due to the fact it takes AAA batteries. (and only needs one of two installed to work!) an internal battery would've failed long ago, whereas I have to swap these AAAs every 9-12 months.


the difference is having to plug in to charge. I rather defer that to the battery charger over on the tool bench. You might as well have your keyboard plugged in 24/7 if you have to plug in to to charge once a week.


----------



## Elrick

Jayrock said:


> The nipple is a good indicator.



Should be done in *Pink* :thumb: .

Although I do love the size of the "DELETE" key. This layout may actually have interest for me. New presentation of the most used keys done in a small form factor without making it 65 or 75%.

Nice someone isn't thinking along the old lines of keyboard layouts here, we do need something compact but extremely usable without needing to constantly press two to three keys simultaneously to initiate the most basic functions on a keyboard.


----------



## skupples

yeah man, it's called a vortex 3


----------



## Elrick

*Already available at MK for Pre-Order...*

Just spotted it;

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=6169

Have to choose between Clears or Greens. Love both of them (Made by Cherry) but at these perilous times I have to choose only one keyboard from this range.


----------



## SoloCamo

I know this will be shunned, but picking up a Redragon K551 for $30 a while back has been the best keyboard purchase I've ever made. Imitates cherry blues, but it's held up to more abuse than any other keyboard I've used. I've had decent membrane ones (ms sidewinder X4 back in the day, corsair k55 rgb, etc.)

In fairness, it was my first mech keyb, too.

Not sure why people complain about blues, if anything I want more resistance, which is weird as some reviews compare this keyb to greens. Feels great though and the clickity clack is... satisfying somehow. Maybe I just angry press keys too hard?!?


----------



## Elrick

*Click Feeling....*



SoloCamo said:


> Feels great though and the clickity clack is... satisfying somehow. Maybe I just angry press keys too hard?!?


NO, you're not the only one here.

Being old means you need to hit those blighters hard, when typing out a sentence, hence no need to be isolated during these times.

The 'Click' gives us the input that our thoughts are registering upon this forum site, even though that may prove dangerous...... The 'Click' is what keeps us interested and as long as that feeling goes on for you, then that means you're contributing to something, out here on OCN.

Keep on clicking with what ever you choose to type upon because we all need to plug in and use our keyboards more, just so we feel a little more connected outside our homes and yards.


----------



## skupples

SoloCamo said:


> I know this will be shunned, but picking up a Redragon K551 for $30 a while back has been the best keyboard purchase I've ever made. Imitates cherry blues, but it's held up to more abuse than any other keyboard I've used. I've had decent membrane ones (ms sidewinder X4 back in the day, corsair k55 rgb, etc.)
> 
> In fairness, it was my first mech keyb, too.
> 
> Not sure why people complain about blues, if anything I want more resistance, which is weird as some reviews compare this keyb to greens. Feels great though and the clickity clack is... satisfying somehow. Maybe I just angry press keys too hard?!?


the fancy board I just got is only because I so dearly enjoyed it's $40 clone. 

would be nice if a decent physical keyboard switch existed so I didn't have to have two on my desk.


----------



## ToTheSun!

To me, the more silent, the better. There's something very calming about (almost not) hearing silent switches with good stabs and padded bottoms.


----------



## Gilles3000

skupples said:


> no. i'm referring to swapping rechargeables.
> 
> I rather deal with swapping rechargeable batteries, than having to plug in to charge an internal battery wireless device. like current gen mainstream wireless mechs.
> 
> I've had the same Logitech wireless stick keyboard for my ShieldTV for easily 5 years now, and that's likely only due to the fact it takes AAA batteries. (and only needs one of two installed to work!) an internal battery would've failed long ago, whereas I have to swap these AAAs every 9-12 months.
> 
> 
> the difference is having to plug in to charge. I rather defer that to the battery charger over on the tool bench. You might as well have your keyboard plugged in 24/7 if you have to plug in to to charge once a week.


Having a hard time with your logic, a device doesn't magically get more efficient when using AA's and lithium batteries batteries have high energy density than NiMH. So a fair comparison would be having to swap batteries every 9 months, vs having to charge up a lithium cell once a year?

It could just use a standard cell like an 18650 if long term reliability is a concern.

Plugging it into a usb port that's already on my desk is far more practical compared to having to go fumbling in my downstairs battery box and plopping the old ones back in the carger imo.

But I suppose if you absolutely don't want to have a single cable on your desk ever, externally charging batteries are the ways to go?


----------



## Fluxmaven

SoloCamo said:


> I know this will be shunned, but picking up a Redragon K551 for $30 a while back has been the best keyboard purchase I've ever made. Imitates cherry blues, but it's held up to more abuse than any other keyboard I've used. I've had decent membrane ones (ms sidewinder X4 back in the day, corsair k55 rgb, etc.)
> 
> In fairness, it was my first mech keyb, too.
> 
> Not sure why people complain about blues, if anything I want more resistance, which is weird as some reviews compare this keyb to greens. Feels great though and the clickity clack is... satisfying somehow. Maybe I just angry press keys too hard?!?


Congrats on your first mech. Nothing wrong with starting out with a cheaper board. I wish there were cheap options like that back in the day. Excluding vintage stuff like Apple Extended Keyboard II's and Model M's my first was an overpriced Steelseries 7G. 

I don't use blues anymore only because I have found so many other clicky switches that I like more.


----------



## gpvecchi

Jayrock said:


> The nipple is a good indicator.


It's more a a clitoris to me...


----------



## ToTheSun!

gpvecchi said:


> It's more a a clitoris to me...


It looks like a doorknob to me. In the end, it's all things we want to touch and lick.


----------



## skupples

Gilles3000 said:


> Having a hard time with your logic, a device doesn't magically get more efficient when using AA's and lithium batteries batteries have high energy density than NiMH. So a fair comparison would be having to swap batteries every 9 months, vs having to charge up a lithium cell once a year?
> 
> It could just use a standard cell like an 18650 if long term reliability is a concern.
> 
> Plugging it into a usb port that's already on my desk is far more practical compared to having to go fumbling in my downstairs battery box and plopping the old ones back in the carger imo.
> 
> But I suppose if you absolutely don't want to have a single cable on your desk ever, externally charging batteries are the ways to go?


to each his own. We don't all work at the same desk.

my battery charger is 3 feet to my left, and I hate wires. So either its plugged in 24/7, or i swap genuine batteries, which then last for months & months at a time. 

I'd be more likely to change my opinion on this, if wireless devices had larger cells, yes. An 18650 would probably power an LED keyboard for a couple months. 

that's my logic.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> the fancy board I just got is only because I so dearly enjoyed it's $40 clone.
> 
> would be nice if a decent physical keyboard switch existed so I didn't have to have two on my desk.


Not sure what you want, is it a USB switch to connetc 1 keyboard to 2 computers or 2 keyboards to 1 computer? Either way it can be solved with a simple USB switch. I can't figure out what brand the ones I got are (they are fitted to the wall with double sided tape and I can't be bothered to take them off) but I use mine so that I can switch between using my 1 set of keyboard and mouse on 2 computers at the same time with the press of a button.

This isn't the one I got, but it's close enough to show what I mean (it's also USB 3 which is nice)

I could also jsut be entirelly missunderstanding what you wanted, in which case I'm just rambling on about how I solved my "issue" I guess.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Totally agree, its no Leopold or Filco that's for sure. But its slim pickings as far as white mech numpads with a standard bottom row go.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the hyperfuse set should have some R4 "code" caps that should fit where the 0 and 00 go on the Filco 22.





Ragsters said:


> I ended up buying a white leopold but with black switches. I guess I will see how that goes.





Rainmaker91 said:


> Would be easier to see the female end of the connector (as in the one on the wire), but either case you could check on this site to see if you find something that fits the look and size: https://www.molex.com/molex/products/group/wire_to_board_connectors
> 
> Now as to how you would sleeve it all... It's not difficult to do, and you can just straight up sleeve it from the USB end of the cabe all the way to the board connector. Depending on the thickness of the cable you might need to slightly increase teh size of the cable routing hole in the case, but it's still not dificult to do.


Im super bummed guys. They canceled my order of the Leopold numpad. Im back to searching. At this point im ready to pay some good money for what I want.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Im super bummed guys. They canceled my order of the Leopold numpad. Im back to searching. At this point im ready to pay some good money for what I want.


Well, if you're willing to go over budget, there's the Plum 21, it has tactile switches with cherry stems, although they're electro-capacitive(topre style) switches.
https://www.nizkeyboard.com/collect...ctrostatic-capacitive-mechanical-keyboard-45g


----------



## elucid087

Anyone have any experience with GMK keycaps? Are they worth it over standard PBT if one uses them primarily for gaming? 



I have my eye on the miami set but the prices seem outrageous.


----------



## CptAsian

Just ordered one of these. Hot swappable switches and RGB for $60? Sign me up.


https://drop.com/buy/womier-k66-v2-hotswap-acrylic-rgb-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Well, if you're willing to go over budget, there's the Plum 21, it has tactile switches with cherry stems, although they're electro-capacitive(topre style) switches.
> https://www.nizkeyboard.com/collect...ctrostatic-capacitive-mechanical-keyboard-45g


I like it, I just have no idea how the switches feel. Hmm, do you happen to know how I can get a custom one built? I feel like the DIY kits are always sold out.


----------



## SoloCamo

Are their switches that offer more resistance than blues, but not as loud? I know there have been a lot of options introduced between manufacturers My cheap mech board switches often get compared to greens if anything. Are blacks worth it?


----------



## skupples

kaihl has all sorts of clicky switches. basically, seems they do a "clone" and then a spin off. though, if anyone considers copper a clone of silver, they're nutso. Coppers have a much more pronounced bump @ the top.

oy vey. at least this isn't 100% esoteric like sound is  n I'll fight you over that being a fact, jack! comparing different speakers is not like comparing different switches.


----------



## elucid087

I don't expect to see them for a while but I placed an order for the GMK Miami's. It's going to look perfect with my new setup.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> I like it, I just have no idea how the switches feel. Hmm, do you happen to know how I can get a custom one built? I feel like the DIY kits are always sold out.


I've looked into customs, but I haven't found any available ones with a white case... Or even a separate white case.

If possible I'd probably just wait for the leopold to get back in stock.



SoloCamo said:


> Are their switches that offer more resistance than blues, but not as loud? I know there have been a lot of options introduced between manufacturers My cheap mech board switches often get compared to greens if anything. Are blacks worth it?


Blacks are linear. If you just want a heavier tactile, but without the click, check out MX Clears.

Or dive into the wonderful world of specialty switches, novelkeys' Kailh Box switches are excellent and have something for everyone.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Or you know just get a black one and paint it, It's not exactly difficult to do. Not as ideal as having an actual white case, but it does offer far more flexibility in regards to colour choices and all of that.


----------



## Ragsters

Rainmaker91 said:


> Or you know just get a black one and paint it, It's not exactly difficult to do. Not as ideal as having an actual white case, but it does offer far more flexibility in regards to colour choices and all of that.


I might have to do that. Although my wife doesn't trust me that with my painting skills.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> I might have to do that. Although my wife doesn't trust me that with my painting skills.


Is it overspray that is the issue or running paint? Overspray can be fixed by covering EVERYTHING up. Running paint takes practice, but can be corrected by sanding. Just get a decent primer and spray paint, and if you want it to be extra durable do extra many layers of paint (not thick layers, but more layers) or you could clear coat it in either mat or glossy varnish.

And don't forget the most important thing with these mods: Have fun with it :thumb:


----------



## Fluxmaven

I have painted cases for keyboards before with decent results. I like painting smaller things inside cardboard boxes. That way it contains the overspray and then you can fold the box up to keep dust or whatever from getting in the paint while it dries.


----------



## Ragsters

Rainmaker91 said:


> Is it overspray that is the issue or running paint? Overspray can be fixed by covering EVERYTHING up. Running paint takes practice, but can be corrected by sanding. Just get a decent primer and spray paint, and if you want it to be extra durable do extra many layers of paint (not thick layers, but more layers) or you could clear coat it in either mat or glossy varnish.
> 
> And don't forget the most important thing with these mods: Have fun with it :thumb:





Fluxmaven said:


> I have painted cases for keyboards before with decent results. I like painting smaller things inside cardboard boxes. That way it contains the overspray and then you can fold the box up to keep dust or whatever from getting in the paint while it dries.


Thanks guys!


----------



## SoloCamo

Fluxmaven said:


> I like painting smaller things inside cardboard boxes. That way it contains the overspray and then you can fold the box up to keep dust or whatever from getting in the paint while it dries.


I consider myself very handy and decently experienced with a rattle can, but that's a great tip I've never thought about. Thanks.


----------



## skupples

I'm gonna have to wear a hair net next time I paint something too.

I found a few in the giant desk I built.


----------



## Elrick

Just received from MK today, my brand new Realforce all 45g.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=6173

No wonder their new keyboards are worth the money. Simply superb quality without needing to replace any of their key caps.

So happy that even here in Convict Town you can enjoy this superb keyboard. That is why I keep buying from them even during these harrowing times.


----------



## Fluxmaven

SoloCamo said:


> I consider myself very handy and decently experienced with a rattle can, but that's a great tip I've never thought about. Thanks.


Happy to help.  I have a small garage so the box method allows me to stack up several parts to dry. The "whatever" you're trying to keep out of the paint was in reference to my nosy cats.


----------



## elucid087

Some of those high priced custom boards are amazing. I've got the disposable income but my DIY skills are questionable.


----------



## Fluxmaven

elucid087 said:


> Some of those high priced custom boards are amazing. I've got the disposable income but my DIY skills are questionable.


Not much DIY skill involved with most kits. If you can turn a screwdriver and solder, you can assemble just about any kit. If you are afraid to solder, there are hot swap PCB's that don't require soldering. Usually the hard part is throwing down the money then waiting on group buys to complete 

If there is something you are unsure about, just ask.


----------



## Ragsters

Looking for suggestions on a 65% - 80% keyboard. I want a classic looking board that is available in white.
Something like the Doro 67.


----------



## skupples

vortex race 3


----------



## warpuck

I would love too. But my olde lady loves going broke saving money.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> Looking for suggestions on a 65% - 80% keyboard. I want a classic looking board that is available in white.


Just going to post some of the stuff that I looked at when scouting for a decent full sized board, though this is 65-80% boards it's the same manufacturers. Only factory boards here, so if you want any hotswap I will leave that to anyone else to answer:

- Varmilo has a plethora of options and offer superb caps from the factory, here is their 65% and 80% options.
- Filco is a good choicice but ships with less than terrific caps, they do offer TKL boards in white though (I'm assuming that is mostly what 80% is). Their webpage is junk, so here is a store link instead.
- Leopold boards are another fantastic option, again I can't seem to find a proper webpage so here is a store link to a TKL board.
- Vortex boards also seem to be fairly popular, but I have no hands on experience with them. Here is a link to their webpage though.

No controversial choices here, and really no news to anyone who has looked at the topic before either. For more exotic options I will leave that task for other more experienced users on the forum. Happy hunting


----------



## Ragsters

skupples said:


> vortex race 3


Thats a good one. But I'm looking for something a little more classic looking. Something that has the bezel shown around the keyboard. Also, maybe something more exclusive. I have some money to burn.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Wow, people answer fast on this forum. Several new posts just in the time it took me to write 1


----------



## Ragsters

Rainmaker91 said:


> Just going to post some of the stuff that I looked at when scouting for a decent full sized board, though this is 65-80% boards it's the same manufacturers. Only factory boards here, so if you want any hotswap I will leave that to anyone else to answer:
> 
> - Varmilo has a plethora of options and offer superb caps from the factory, here is their 65% and 80% options.
> - Filco is a good choicice but ships with less than terrific caps, they do offer TKL boards in white though (I'm assuming that is mostly what 80% is). Their webpage is junk, so here is a store link instead.
> - Leopold boards are another fantastic option, again I can't seem to find a proper webpage so here is a store link to a TKL board.
> - Vortex boards also seem to be fairly popular, but I have no hands on experience with them. Here is a link to their webpage though.
> 
> No controversial choices here, and really no news to anyone who has looked at the topic before either. For more exotic options I will leave that task for other more experienced users on the forum. Happy hunting


You are alsways so helpful. I gave you a rep. First rep I have given in a long time.


----------



## Ragsters

The other thing I forgot to mention is that it does not need keycaps (barebone). It also has to be better than my current WASD keyboard which I love. See pic of current set up.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ragsters said:


> The other thing I forgot to mention is that it does not need keycaps (barebone). It also has to be better than my current WASD keyboard which I love. See pic of current set up.


Hard not to recommend Filco Majestouch then if you want a terrific board that you will swap the caps on anyways. From what I gather it's one of those boards that people like modding a lot and have been doing so for at least as long as the mecahincal keybaord craze started again (about a decade if I remember correctly). So there are tons of parts that just fit their boards if you feel like modding it someday.

I would have gotten one myself, but they are difficult to source localy where I live and good caps in nordic layout are even harder to find. So a Varmilo VA109M was the best solution for me as it comes with superb caps and a Nordic ISO layout, you might have different criterias than me though.


----------



## skupples

Ragsters said:


> The other thing I forgot to mention is that it does not need keycaps (barebone). It also has to be better than my current WASD keyboard which I love. See pic of current set up.


tough bar to meet. I was in the same boat, going from WASD Clear Code. 

just gonna point out vortex 3 is a nearly $200 TKL(exclusivity comment), and the craftsmanship marks the first time my WASD Code doesn't feel like the most well made board I've ever used. 

kinda seems like you just need to jump on board with a group buy & build the dream board.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Looking for suggestions on a 65% - 80% keyboard. I want a classic looking board that is available in white.
> Something like the Doro 67.


Have you given up on getting a numpad, if not, would you consider a 96-Key board as well? That's basically a 65-75% keyboard with a numpad attached.

Leopold has a white one:
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3939

And there are more compact versions as well, but I don't think I've seen a white case for those yet. 

If you do want to know more about those, there are kits based on the XD96(solder) and YMD96(hotswap) and off the shelf boards like the Keychron K4 and iQunix F96. And finally the Vortex vibe, that one drops the F-keys as well, but is a no-bezel board like the race 3.


If not, I have a question about the bezel for the 65-80% ones, do you just want a bezel or a nice thick one like the Doro 67?


----------



## Jayrock

Gilles3000 said:


> Have you given up on getting a numpad, if not, would you consider a 96-Key board as well? That's basically a 65-75% keyboard with a numpad attached.
> 
> Leopold has a white one:
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3939
> 
> And there are more compact versions as well, but I don't think I've seen a white case for those yet.
> 
> If you do want to know more about those, there are kits based on the XD96(solder) and YMD96(hotswap) and off the shelf boards like the Keychron K4 and iQunix F96. And finally the Vortex vibe, that one drops the F-keys as well, but is a no-bezel board like the race 3.
> 
> 
> If not, I have a question about the bezel for the 65-80% ones, do you just want a bezel or a nice thick one like the Doro 67?


1800 style layout is great if you still want a numpad.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Have you given up on getting a numpad, if not, would you consider a 96-Key board as well? That's basically a 65-75% keyboard with a numpad attached.
> 
> Leopold has a white one:
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3939
> 
> And there are more compact versions as well, but I don't think I've seen a white case for those yet.
> 
> If you do want to know more about those, there are kits based on the XD96(solder) and YMD96(hotswap) and off the shelf boards like the Keychron K4 and iQunix F96. And finally the Vortex vibe, that one drops the F-keys as well, but is a no-bezel board like the race 3.
> 
> 
> If not, I have a question about the bezel for the 65-80% ones, do you just want a bezel or a nice thick one like the Doro 67?


Thank you for so much information. I have not got the numpad that I want but I don't want a full size keyboard. I want to be able to use the numberpad only when I am working. Yes I am looking for a thick bezel exactly like the Doro 67. In fact that board would be perfect if it was available.


----------



## Elrick

warpuck said:


> I would love too. But my olde lady loves going broke saving money.



You need to set aside money for her, so as to convince her that she is Right about - Saving :thumb: .

The rest is used to fund your hobbies and 'never the twain shall meet'.


----------



## skupples

you should always try to save more than you spend, until it doesn't really matter. Gotta ask "do i want to afford this?" "Why do I feel like I deserve this?" "what else could I possibly use this for?" "do I have a good 6 months worth of savings in the bank?" etc.

living on a debt cycle cuz stuff = not healthy.


----------



## Ragsters

This is my endgame keyboard. Wish I could buy one  Rama u80-a


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> living on a debt cycle cuz stuff = not healthy.


Not all of us work in unsecured industries that is NOT protected by this regime, always get work in ventures that require constant back up and support during any crisis because it determines your own financial security for the rest of your life.

Make sure to have numerous properties for rent and leasing and the regime even supports you there, by handing out extra moolah just so we keep our own properties turning over a profit. Nice time to be living here in Convict Town, where over your own lifetime you build up your own security with a lot of help from the Government.

No one gives a toss if you work for someone else but when you own properties that are still giving you profit during any time of the year and in any situation, then you're set up for Life in this wonderful capitalistic world, that has been carefully constructed, in taking maximum advantage of.

Always buy PROPERTY because that is your own future that secures you through every time in Life. If you don't do anything else during your own Lifetime, get at least five properties and watch the comfort of money coming in constantly during any crisis or dilemma, that befalls any nation on Planet Earth.


----------



## speed_demon

https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/

Just throwing it out there. 

Also, I was quarantined and work as an essential employee due to making repairs for the coast guard. And my boss was incredibly mad at me for getting sick - Like I had any choice in the matter. There are pros and cons to everything my man.


----------



## kevininsimi

Guys, I need some fellow OCN users highly-regarded opinions. 

I've been using a Das Professional S for the past 8 years. Actually, I modded it and made a thread about it. Those were the good days!! 

See here --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/373-keyboards/1320854-das-keyboard-mod.html

The keyboard is still holding up quite well but I've been in the market for a keyboard with Cherry Browns. I really like my Das and have been considering the Das 4 Ultimate but the reviews are throwing me off. Can anyone recommend a solid keyboard with good build quality (i.e. aluminium) and a classy design? I like clean and simple. The Corsair's with RGB this and that is just too much for me lol.

EDIT:

Considering the Ducky Shine 7...


----------



## ToTheSun!

If budget permitted and wanted 87 key, I'd just get a Varmilo keyboard immediately. Only reason I don't have one is lack of 75% models.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> If budget permitted and wanted 87 key, I'd just get a Varmilo keyboard immediately. Only reason I don't have one is lack of 75% models.


I second that, I love my VA109M. Though I don't think they have any boards with an aluminium case (if they do I want one), still their quality is superb (Essentially Filco with better caps and more up to date features).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Rainmaker91 said:


> I second that, I love my VA109M. Though I don't think they have any boards with an aluminium case (if they do I want one), still their quality is superb (Essentially Filco with better caps and more up to date features).


And A E S T H E T I C.


----------



## Rainmaker91

ToTheSun! said:


> And A E S T H E T I C.


Mine is just a standard black case with fake wood patterns which I actually don't really like, but it was what was in stock at the time. Still they do offer a bunch of ones that look fantastic, and the charcoal dye-sub PBT caps that came with mine are freaking fantastic. I only wish I could get doubleshot caps that are as good for a decent price (in Nordic ISO layout), because I do miss having the light shine through the caps on gaming sessions in the dark (spectacular way of playing horror games and whatnot).


----------



## kevininsimi

ToTheSun! said:


> And A E S T H E T I C.


Aesthetic indeed. That is a nice looking keyboard. 

Also, last night I spent about 4 hours looking a keyboards. My girlfriend was perplexed as to how I spent that much time looking at something so "boring." 

SHE WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Jayrock

My HHKB is getting old. Some say it is more snappy as the domes age, but I'm having trouble gaming on it for the first time. Maybe it is just hand-fatigue from too much school, but I need to at least explore some other options.

Ideally I'd like MX Browns in TKL or smaller. I'm so out of the loop these days; there were like 3 custom Korean boards when I stopped buying, and now it is a customs and keyset fest.

I just need something simple, cheap and reliable. For example, I liked the Poker X and the CM Quickfire Rapid.


----------



## ToTheSun!

kevininsimi said:


> Aesthetic indeed. That is a nice looking keyboard.
> 
> Also, last night I spent about 4 hours looking a keyboards. My girlfriend was perplexed as to how I spent that much time looking at something so "boring."
> 
> SHE WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND.


Wow! What a normie.

A guy at work, when I received my Race 3, asked me "what is really the difference between that and this $5 Microsoft membrane," after having tried typing a bit on it. I was honestly at a loss. If you can't tell by then, you'll never get it.


----------



## Elrick

kevininsimi said:


> Aesthetic indeed. That is a nice looking keyboard.
> 
> My girlfriend was perplexed as to how I spent that much time looking at something so "boring."


She's right, you're not using her that much so get right back and enjoy her more.

Don't stop until she ........screams. Then you can go back to handling your keyboard.

Women don't like to be ignored otherwise someone else might step in and occupy her time. Nice to have a keyboard but having a member of the opposite sex, is even more desirable compared to any Keyboard on Planet Earth.

The keyboards can always be attained at what ever price tag but certain women are not that easy, they require a certain level of anticipation and excitement that can only come from you....


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Thank you for so much information. I have not got the numpad that I want but I don't want a full size keyboard. I want to be able to use the numberpad only when I am working. Yes I am looking for a thick bezel exactly like the Doro 67. In fact that board would be perfect if it was available.


I think I found something that could be to your liking, the Hansung TFG ART it has nice rounded white bezels, and hotswappable switches.
https://www.amazon.com/HANSUNG-TFG-Full-Rubber-Mechanical-Customizing/dp/B07NNB6ZTG?th=1

2vids featuring it, looks great with aftermarket caps:


Spoiler
















And something else, its still in development, but it does have thick white bezels.
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=104704.0
Although it probably won't be cheap if it does make it to market.


----------



## skupples

i want that rubber foot. I ended up using a 1x4 to prop up the Vortex Race 3, cuz its SUPER flat. Even with the little 5mm feets.


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> i want that rubber foot. I ended up using a 1x4 to prop up the Vortex Race 3, cuz its SUPER flat. Even with the little 5mm feets.


It also feels even flatter because it uses DSA profile keycaps which are all uniform... Whereas most profiles have some sculpt to the various rows.


----------



## skupples

it felt convex & beyond flat when I first started using it. Pretty sure its perfectly level though. Whereas the majority of keyboards I've ever used have a tilt even when not tilted. 

I <3 the billet feet, but I'd like them to be twice as long.


----------



## kevininsimi

Elrick said:


> She's right, you're not using her that much so get right back and enjoy her more.
> 
> Don't stop until she ........screams. Then you can go back to handling your keyboard.
> 
> Women don't like to be ignored otherwise someone else might step in and occupy her time. Nice to have a keyboard but having a member of the opposite sex, is even more desirable compared to any Keyboard on Planet Earth.
> 
> The keyboards can always be attained at what ever price tag but certain women are not that easy, they require a certain level of anticipation and excitement that can only come from you....


Believe it or not, my girlfriend of 4 1/2 years (soon to be wife) doesn't require much attention. It's quite a blessing!


----------



## skupples

a woman without hobbies (spending your money isn't a hobby) are the ones that require constant attention. they're also not really the ones you wanna date long term/wife, unless you like keyed cars, & 3AM screaming.


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> a woman without hobbies (spending your money isn't a hobby) are the ones that require constant attention. they're also not really the ones you wanna date long term/wife, unless you like keyed cars, & 3AM screaming.


Have always owned various versions of ancient Landcruiser's and each and everyone, is totally trashed except for their engines, suspensions and gearboxes, which have always been redone by me.

Because all my vehicles look like extras from Mad Max films, no one wants to bother dirtying their finger touching my cars. Also have never dated women whom like to scream and shout during any breakups mainly due to them being very happy in separating from me 

Have also lost very little money during those incidents, again due to excellent accountants and lawyers.

YES, finding that near perfect woman is a long road traveled but it's totally enjoyable and well worth the obstacles that needed to be traversed, in getting there. Because it's Life and you can't avoid it unless you're a hermit or a religious nutter.


----------



## nofearek9

https://drop.com/buy/yc96-bluetooth-rgb-hot-swappable-mechanical-keyboard-kit


----------



## Elrick

nofearek9 said:


> https://drop.com/buy/yc96-bluetooth-rgb-hot-swappable-mechanical-keyboard-kit



An excellent cheap intro to a semi customizable keyboard, needing switches and what not.

Now it's at a very affordable price tag for those wanting to join the Mechanical Keyboard train to delight. It will eventually inspire you to upgrade that one, to something better in due course.


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone, Does anybody know anything about this keyboard ( https://www.philips.co.id/c-p/SPK8404_00/momentum-wired-mechanical-gaming-keyboard ) I didn't find anything related like reviews and what not.

Its seems to be sold in Asian countries, found it in Malaysia for $25 and want to know if it should be my go to recommendation for entry level mech keyboards for my friends living in there.

Thanks


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> I <3 the billet feet, but I'd like them to be twice as long.


It should be pretty easy to make some sort of spacers to go inbetween.


----------



## keikei

Cheapest full board with silent linear switches?


----------



## elucid087

Once this pandemic is over I'm going to get in touch and inquire about a commission with guys over at keycult.com 



It won't be cheap but I'll be sure to post pictures when everything is done!


----------



## skupples

might be better off trying to get one now, while they're still able to keep the doors open.


----------



## elucid087

They aren't taking any commissions right now to nobodies surprise. 





It's not my cup of tea but one can't deny the quality (albeit a little overpriced).


----------



## skupples

poor guy looks like a Paul brother. dude's should'a never left the mid west. N if you're a parent that allows your preteen to consume that kinda content, shame!


----------



## Rainmaker91

elucid087 said:


> They aren't taking any commissions right now to nobodies surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my cup of tea but one can't deny the quality (albeit a little overpriced).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3Fy4PkpTVs


Wait so this dude builds boards? I guess that instantly gives more credit to the few vids of his that I have seen when researching keyboard modding.


Anyway, on to some other stuff...

What do you guys/gals/non-binaries think of the GMMK boards as far as the PCB goes? I'm nearing the completion of my casemod and think I want to look in to making a custom case for a board (gonna do some traditional Norwegian woodcarving), and I need a decent PCB to serve as a base for that. I don't really care if I have to solder stuff, but the board and software needs to be rock solid, and quite frankly if I have to go to a brandname like logitech, steelseries or whatever to find a donorboard that really doesn't matter at all.

Oh, and if there are tons of writing errors here that might be because I more or less emptied a bottle of wine after finishing todays work on my case.


----------



## skupples

he builds keyboards for popular twitch streamers.

genius move, tbh.


----------



## elucid087

skupples said:


> he builds keyboards for people that have lots of disposable income.
> 
> genius move, tbh.





FTFY




And it's not just him, there's another person involved.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> he builds keyboards for popular twitch streamers.
> 
> genius move, tbh.


Indeed, maybe I'll start a business wit hand carved keyboard cases in arctic birch then... Dunno if I could take the pressure of working on a schedule for my hobbies though.

Edit: heh, couldn't stop thinking about this with my one word answer


----------



## skupples

elucid087 said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not just him, there's another person involved.


i would've been shocked if they discriminated. it was just a statement towards what their come-up looked like to me as an outsider. i typically only hear about them/their products when talking to avid twitch consumers or my older brother. He's slowly but surely spinning up his own lab. some day we'll post his site here. When he feels its worthy enough. he'll be selling 100% customs, down to each cap if you want. He's been dialing in the resin & plastics lab over the last couple months. 

all his doings is what got me to dabble with all these modern boutique switches. I was quite content on my WASD code clear



Rainmaker91 said:


> Indeed, maybe I'll start a business wit hand carved keyboard cases in arctic birch then... Dunno if I could take the pressure of working on a schedule for my hobbies though.


just make a batch every once in awhile, & have a site they can be ordered from.


----------



## elucid087

skupples said:


> i would've been shocked if they discriminated. it was just a statement towards what their come-up looked like to me as an outsider. i typically only hear about them/their products when talking to avid twitch consumers or my older brother. He's slowly but surely spinning up his own lab. some day we'll post his site here. When he feels its worthy enough. he'll be selling 100% customs, down to each cap if you want. He's been dialing in the resin & plastics lab over the last couple months.
> 
> all his doings is what got me to dabble with all these modern boutique switches. I was quite content on my WASD code clear
> 
> 
> just make a batch every once in awhile, & have a site they can be ordered from.





Eh, I'm sure he's making these boards for streamers at first just to gain exposure. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## skupples

i uhhhh.... 

right. that's basically a T to what my point was.

he/they are smart for taking advantage of twitch in the way they have to get their business going. I wish them nothing but the best, and hope they're able to rebound after WW3 is over.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> just make a batch every once in awhile, & have a site they can be ordered from.


That might work, though I suspect I would have to coat every product with epoxy resin and put it in a vacuum chamber to actually be a viable option world wide (wood has a tendency of warping a lot, even 60 year old birch does that due to the humidity and temperature changes). Also do you even think people would be interested in that? I mean I am still a novice and all I learned I learned from my now deceased grandfather. 

This BTW is what I consider traditional Norwegian wood carving:








Though I guess I could also use my education and minimal archaeological experience to carve something from the viking age:















Sources:
- http://www.husflid.no/norsk_husflid/utvalgte_artikler/gir_jernet_med_akantus
- https://www.lofotr.no/nb/aktuelt-fra-lofotr/paaskeferie-2020
- https://www.khm.uio.no/besok-oss/vikingskipshuset/utstillinger/oseberg/et-staselig-fartoy/index.html


----------



## elucid087

skupples said:


> i uhhhh....
> 
> right. that's basically a T to what my point was.
> 
> he/they are smart for taking advantage of twitch in the way they have to get their business going. I wish them nothing but the best, and hope they're able to rebound after WW3 is over.





I was merely echoing what you were attempting to elucidate in less words. :thumb:


----------



## skupples

Rainmaker91 said:


> That might work, though I suspect I would have to coat every product with epoxy resin and put it in a vacuum chamber to actually be a viable option world wide (wood has a tendency of warping a lot, even 60 year old birch does that due to the humidity and temperature changes). Also do you even think people would be interested in that? I mean I am still a novice and all I learned I learned from my now deceased grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This BTW is what I consider traditional Norwegian wood carving:
> View attachment 340724
> 
> 
> Though I guess I could also use my education and minimal archaeological experience to carve something from the viking age:
> View attachment 340726
> 
> View attachment 340728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> - http://www.husflid.no/norsk_husflid/utvalgte_artikler/gir_jernet_med_akantus
> - https://www.lofotr.no/nb/aktuelt-fra-lofotr/paaskeferie-2020
> - https://www.khm.uio.no/besok-oss/vikingskipshuset/utstillinger/oseberg/et-staselig-fartoy/index.html


yeah idk. don't think far enough ahead that you run into a wall that ever prevents you from starting. EVERYONE does that when I attempt to discuss starting my own business.

it always ends in "yeah but, then you'd have to do X, Y, Z." Yes, then I would. what's your point?!

there's all sorts of weird things you could do to prevent warping, but all those ideas omit carving from a single piece of wood at first thought. 


elucid087 said:


> I was merely echoing what you were attempting to elucidate in less words. :thumb:


:cheers:


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> I think I found something that could be to your liking, the Hansung TFG ART it has nice rounded white bezels, and hotswappable switches.
> https://www.amazon.com/HANSUNG-TFG-Full-Rubber-Mechanical-Customizing/dp/B07NNB6ZTG?th=1
> 
> 2vids featuring it, looks great with aftermarket caps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITExa5zajW4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROpyiCq26Tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something else, its still in development, but it does have thick white bezels.
> https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=104704.0
> Although it probably won't be cheap if it does make it to market.


I love both. Thanks again! Going to do a little more research on each.


----------



## neurotix

Ragsters said:


> I love both. Thanks again! Going to do a little more research on each.


I did a similar one to those videos with the full size version of those keyboards. The E-Element Z-88 aka E-Yooso Falcon. Exact same stock keycaps.

Put weights + foam in it. Kailh Box White, clone Tai Hao keycaps, Cherry WASD Blue o-rings, and some stickers ($8 on ebay). Was gonna post a build log but got lazy.


(click to view fullsize)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like Rama Works is going to be launching a new kit soon that I will definitely be jumping on the GB for it. I've wanted a Rama board for a few years now.


----------



## Ragsters

DarthBaggins said:


> Looks like Rama Works is going to be launching a new kit soon that I will definitely be jumping on the GB for it. I've wanted a Rama board for a few years now.


I wish I could afford a Rama. Linky?


----------



## Fluxmaven

DarthBaggins said:


> Looks like Rama Works is going to be launching a new kit soon that I will definitely be jumping on the GB for it. I've wanted a Rama board for a few years now.


The Kara looks great. I'm probably gonna hop on that too. Wanted an M60-A LNY Edition, but thought about dropping the dosh on it for too long and they sold out lol.


----------



## speed_demon

So I've discovered this keyboard and it looks pretty sweet. I am wondering what the catch is though as the price is good and quality also looks good.










https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-White-LED-TKL

This Ducky company makes a ton of really cool stuff. And yeah I realize you guys know about all this, but to me it's 100% new.


----------



## Gilles3000

speed_demon said:


> So I've discovered this keyboard and it looks pretty sweet.* I am wondering what the catch is though* as the price is good and quality also looks good.
> https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-White-LED-TKL
> This Ducky company makes a ton of really cool stuff. And yeah I realize you guys know about all this, but to me it's 100% new.


There isn't one, is a solid board for a fair price. Only real negatives I've heard is that some of the functions and the macro setup can me a bit fiddly, and the keycaps can be either PBT or ABS depending on the exact version, so its a bit of a gamble which you're going to get.


----------



## CptAsian

speed_demon said:


> So I've discovered this keyboard and it looks pretty sweet. I am wondering what the catch is though as the price is good and quality also looks good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/Ducky-One2-White-LED-TKL
> 
> This Ducky company makes a ton of really cool stuff. And yeah I realize you guys know about all this, but to me it's 100% new.



Ducky does make solid boards and the prices tend to be alright. My first two mech boards were Duckys and I was pretty impressed with them. The only thing I'll say to watch out for, with that keyboard especially, is that when I owned one, and according to the pictures that's still the case, is that the white LED Ducky boards are more purplish-blue than white, so if you want something that's a really pure and clean white, look elsewhere.


----------



## skupples

hopefully it doesn't suffer from the chatter issue my one two mini does.

cuz while you can still buy ducky stuff, good luck getting them to respond to email/phone/fax/smoke signal/kidnapping.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The silent reds on my One 2 Mini are noticeably noisier than the ones on my Race 3. Add to that the fact that it started double and triple clicking a couple of months after I bought it, and I can say confidently that Ducky won't see my money anytime soon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've considered getting a One 2 SF just for the PCB & Case, I would end up putting my own switches on it and fixing their noisy stabs lol. I can say the OCN edition I have has been a great board to the point my wife wont give it back as she has claimed it lol (it has the MX Blacks from that run in it).


----------



## speed_demon

Oh so there is a catch. Yeah I will probably keep looking then. Enterprise has an OCN edition Ducky KB in the FS section and that's what got me started down the rabbit hole. Really want to buy it from him but I dunno what the MX blues are like to type on yet.


----------



## Rainmaker91

speed_demon said:


> Oh so there is a catch. Yeah I will probably keep looking then. Enterprise has an OCN edition Ducky KB in the FS section and that's what got me started down the rabbit hole. Really want to buy it from him but I dunno what the MX blues are like to type on yet.


I can only speak for myself, but I freaking love MX blues. I haven't used the most exotic options out there, but I do have a bit of experience with reds, and at least 6 years experience typing on MX browns and a couple on kailh blues. Personally I really enjoy the extra click that comes from blues compared to browns, and the MX blues that I have are a step above the customized kailh blues that came on my AZIO board.

Choosing switches is almost as difficult as choosing headphones and speakers, as nearly everything about it is subjective. What can be quantified and controlled however is how the PCB and casing of your board is set up, as having a solid and stiff setup really does make a difference.

Personally I would rank Ducky boards somewhere like this in the list of readily available boards (going from 1 as the "worst" to ∞ as the "best"):

Crappy cheap membrane boards that can be had for 5-10$
Decent membrane boards that used to come with prebuilts in the late 90s and early 2000s
Memchanical boards. Doesn't really matter what brand it is, but I know logitech has some.
Cheap MX clones, essentially everything with a "red" or "blue" switch with no brand name for the switches.
Cherry branded boards. Solid switches, but everything else is soundly in the area nr 2 on this list.
Decent mechanical keyboards from manufacturers such as Corsair, Steel series, Logitech... and so on.
*Ducky* boards, others fit well in this category as well but I can't think of any right now.
Filco, Varmilo, Leopold, Vortex... The list of really solid boards is long, but these are what I consider good mechanical boards. This is sort of where I start to see diminishing returns with getting more expensive stuff. There are gains above this as well, it’s just not going to be massive...
This is where I would put the Realforces and whatnot, I really don't have much experience with this "tier" though. Good boards, just expensive.
I could continue this list forever, but I'll just bundle all the "boutique" stuff together here. This is essentially custom boards and whatever you might fine tune yourself or whatnot. This is more about chasing “perfection" than actually making financial sense though, but you can find good deals here to.

I will admit that I have less experience with the last 2 points here than the rest and the list reflects that, still I don't think I'm that far off from how things really are.


----------



## skupples

i like blues, but then I started taking keyboards to work & back, n the clicking is just too loud for there. (my personal opinion, due to working in a quiet office) 

that WOOTING RED is the loudest keyboard I've owned in ages, unless you hyper focus in on touch typing.


----------



## Rainmaker91

skupples said:


> i like blues, but then I started taking keyboards to work & back, n the clicking is just too loud for there. (my personal opinion, due to working in a quiet office)


Absolutely, I even had to take some drastic measures to deal with noise when using the cubicle/office that we were assigned as master students at my university. Even relatively quiet membrane boards were to loud, and while I could blame a lot on it to the over sensitive ears of the girl that sat in the cubicle next to me (I'm hesitant to use the word for a female dog here, but I kind of want to), I still had to do something about it. The only thing that actually was good enough was the combination of a desk mat and a Logitech K280e, it was still better than having to sit hunched over my laptop but it was far from an ideal solution.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I started with Blues and still love them to this day, and with that I'd love to try a set of Box Jades - have a thick and loud click. But now i've moved to linears and love them - running Gateron Ink Black v1's (lubed w/ Krytox 205g0) and can't go back to the scratchiness of MX-Browns. But yes once you edge into more boutique switches its not just a fall into the rabbit hole but more of a pull into the hole (and it's a bottomless one at that). I'm more on the side of finding a good/decent board w/ a hotswap option, try different switches till you find one you really like then just build a board. I really can't wait to use the Gateron Mito x Laser switches I just got for my birthday last week, just awaiting my switch lube to arrive.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I'm really glad I have a private office so I don't really have to worry about bothering people. I have had people on the phone make remarks like "wow you're really beating that keyboard like it owes you money" though. 

Currently my daily driver at work (well was daily before I started working from home most of the time) has BOX Royal which are a good compromise for a work switch IMO. They are technically tactile switches, but they are the very audible. That said, they have a lower pitched thock sound which is pleasant and not distracting. 

*Warning* opinion incoming

Blues are probably the most annoying switch to listen to for people around you. Even switches that are louder like Navies, Jades, Buckling springs etc are more pleasant because they aren't as rattly and shrill sounding. This is from someone who typed on blues daily for 4-5 years before moving on to other switches.


----------



## pez

We have white noise at work and there's a lot of people using mech keyboards there. I use a HHKB at work, but I've heard almost all of it...even buckling spring IBM boards. I don't get bothered much by it, but I know that buckling spring board didn't stay very long .

I'm currently still using linear switches and enjoying it. The biggest learning curve I have is since they activate shorter than normal switches, I'm having to work a bit on my accuracy.


----------



## skupples

speaking of white noise... for whatever reason, they dropped ours in behind the tiles, instead of in the tiles. !

n each room has this little white microphone nipple, so we tell the newbies its the CTO listening in.


----------



## Timecard

Looking for some guidance/opinion on the below, see thread.

Cherry MX Red actuation force impacted after a hour or two
https://www.overclock.net/forum/373...-actuation-force-impacted-after-hour-two.html


----------



## skupples

3 years of use on a 10 year old board - time to lube the stabs, or replace the board.

someone else will shine light on how that works.


----------



## elucid087

I must confess: I've never lubed my boards in the past. 



I remember buying my first premium ducky prebuilt 6-7 years ago and they're nothing like today. They felt and sounded so much better out of the box. Guess they're doing the bare min these days.


----------



## skupples

elucid087 said:


> I must confess: I've never lubed my boards in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember buying my first premium ducky prebuilt 6-7 years ago and they're nothing like today. They felt and sounded so much better out of the box. Guess they're doing the bare min these days.


isn't that the goal though?

build the namesake, then sell out to maximize profits to the absolute max. For some, the affect be damned! 

also - good luck getting them to respond to an email.


----------



## elucid087

skupples said:


> isn't that the goal though?
> 
> build the namesake, then sell out to maximize profits to the absolute max. For some, the affect be damned!
> 
> also - good luck getting them to respond to an email.





Yeah it's a pity. That's why I wouldn't mind shelling out $$$$ on a completely custom 1 out of 1 design.



Compact 75%
Brass and stainless steel polished
GMK laser keycaps
NovelKeys creams switches


Bet it'll weigh like an anvil


----------



## Elrick

elucid087 said:


> Yeah it's a pity. That's why I wouldn't mind shelling out $$$$ on a completely custom 1 out of 1 design.
> 
> 
> Bet it'll weigh like an anvil



They are usually the very BEST keyboards out there, when they indeed weigh far more than the usual junk coming out of Ducky, Corsair or Razer these days.


----------



## DarthBaggins

just got in the rest of my Gateron Mito x Laser switches (67-70g version), not looking forward to lubing 100+ switches lol (have around 155). But I can't wait to have my Pro S feeling like a quality board. In the case of lubing your switches on a prebuilt board, it will be a process of desoldering, opening the switches, lubing, and resoldering the switches. I would probably just buy the switches you want or even just springs to get the weight you want since you'll have to tear it down either way. There are alot of good videos on YT now on how to lube switches etc. Also GeekHack is a good source for any info beyond what can be answered here.


----------



## Rainmaker91

DarthBaggins said:


> just got in the rest of my Gateron Mito x Laser switches (67-70g version), not looking forward to lubing 100+ switches lol (have around 155). But I can't wait to have my Pro S feeling like a quality board. In the case of lubing your switches on a prebuilt board, it will be a process of desoldering, opening the switches, lubing, and resoldering the switches. I would probably just buy the switches you want or even just springs to get the weight you want since you'll have to tear it down either way. There are alot of good videos on YT now on how to lube switches etc. Also GeekHack is a good source for any info beyond what can be answered here.


Maybe, but I suspect it'd sometimes as much about not throwing away perfectly good switches as it is in regards to wasting time. At least that is how it is for me with my g710+, I have considered just swapping them out, but it just seems to wasteful for me to do that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You can always turn around a sell the switches too, or re-tool them to be back-ups.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Or sell the whole board and build a new one


----------



## Gilles3000

@Rainmaker91


Fluxmaven said:


> Or sell the whole board and build a new one


Honestly, I second this.

Having owned a G710+, its an okay board, but it's not really nice enough to put that much effort into imo.

I'd let someone else enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## elucid087

The secondary market is always a giant PITA because it's a niche. If you're looking for something specific you're never going to find it- and when you do you're left with reddit with no way of accurately gauging user feedback. 



There's always craigslist but I genuinely avoid that platform like the plague.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have had zero issues w/ sourcing alot of parts off of Reddit in r/mechmarket and they do keep track or user feedback


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

So I’m a total noob to keyboards. What makes a custom keyboard better than one you can just buy for 100-150? 

I have the Corsair platinum rgb and for my purposes it’s decent. What makes something like the mass drop CTRL better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

quality.

I currently have in front of me a $50 clone, and the $180 real version (vortex race 3.)

difference?

universes.

on the other side of my desk is a now disconnected $120 Ducky One Two Mini... compared to the $180 Vortex 3? worlds of difference.

so like anything else. the major difference is quality.


----------



## gpvecchi

Elrick said:


> They are usually the very BEST keyboards out there, when they indeed weigh far more than the usual junk coming out of Ducky, Corsair or Razer these days.


I can't find anything on Anvil keyboards, do you have some hints, please?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

skupples said:


> quality.
> 
> I currently have in front of me a $50 clone, and the $180 real version (vortex race 3.)
> 
> difference?
> 
> universes.
> 
> on the other side of my desk is a now disconnected $120 Ducky One Two Mini... compared to the $180 Vortex 3? worlds of difference.
> 
> so like anything else. the major difference is quality.



Thoughts on the massdrop ctrl? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainmaker91

Gilles3000 said:


> @Rainmaker91
> 
> Honestly, I second this.
> 
> Having owned a G710+, its an okay board, but it's not really nice enough to put that much effort into imo.
> 
> I'd let someone else enjoy it for what it is.


I would consider doing that, but at the moment none of the switches are working properly (After I drenched them in teflon lube, I suspect the contact points are covered). These things also sell relatively cheap here, and stay on sites really freaking long. People tend not to buy peripherals used here, and if they do it's only when it's really cheap (I might get somewhere in the ballpark of 30-50$ for it depending on the demand).

So I would much rather just toy around with it, in fact I have some cool mods I want to do to it as well. I also just want a sci-fi inspired board for my secondary system even if I will mostly use my Varmilo.


----------



## skupples

none. idk anything about it


----------



## Gilles3000

Pinnacle Fit said:


> Thoughts on the massdrop ctrl?


Looked into that one not too long ago, the case seems nice, but the build quality of the PCB and stabs seem pretty meh. Quite a few users reporting keychatter, and units dying after a few months. 

On top of that it lacks the holes in the PCB for fixing pins, so its not compatible with all switches.

Not worth the price they're asking imo.

Something like an iGK68 is a lot more reasonably priced imo, and fully compatible:
https://www.epathbuy.com/product-category/igk68-hot-swap-keyboard/?orderby=price-desc

Or the Hansung TFG ART if you want TKL:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NNB6ZTG


----------



## Fluxmaven

+1 for zero issues with r/mechmarket. That said, boards like the g710 or the 6gv2 that the other person was asking for lube advice on are both full size boards that probably aren't worth selling online due to shipping costs eating too far into the already low resale values.

If you have the time and the patience, there is absolutely nothing wrong with tearing those down and swapping switches, or lubing the existing ones.

Higher quality is just one appeal to custom boards. Custom layouts are a big reason to go custom. Having the freedom to program the firmware with whatever key layouts/layers/macros you want is great. Additionally, a lot of custom kits allow for a few different physical key layout options. If you wanted a cleaner look, you could do a HHKB layout with fewer keys, or run a bunch of 1u keys and still retain arrows on a 60% for example.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Fluxmaven said:


> +1 for zero issues with r/mechmarket. That said, boards like the g710 or the 6gv2 that the other person was asking for lube advice on are both full size boards that probably aren't worth selling online due to shipping costs eating too far into the already low resale values.
> 
> If you have the time and the patience, there is absolutely nothing wrong with tearing those down and swapping switches, or lubing the existing ones.
> 
> Higher quality is just one appeal to custom boards. Custom layouts are a big reason to go custom. Having the freedom to program the firmware with whatever key layouts/layers/macros you want is great. Additionally, a lot of custom kits allow for a few different physical key layout options. If you wanted a cleaner look, you could do a HHKB layout with fewer keys, or run a bunch of 1u keys and still retain arrows on a 60% for example.


Absolutely, in fact everything is open to be customized and modified however you want. The fact that switches and most cases for boards are so easy to disassemble and do stuff to just makes it really fun to tinker with. My g710 isn't a spectacular board, but it's perfectly fine and has Cherry branded switches and a steel plate for mounting, so it's decent for modifying. The software might not be as versatile as something like what comes with custom boards, but it's relatively stable and has basic settings for stuff. So mine is gonna be modded quite a bit to fit with my "retro" build (was initially going to be XP or vista, but due to steam it's gonna just gonna end up with Win 7). I like having stuff to tinker with, so using what I have laying around fits me perfectly fine


----------



## elucid087

Was quoted $4000 and 5-7 months from keycult for a commission. That waiting period though, sigh...


----------



## ToTheSun!

elucid087 said:


> Was quoted $4000 and 5-7 months from keycult for a commission. That waiting period though, sigh...


The waiting period seems to me like the most digestible of the two.


----------



## Rainmaker91

elucid087 said:


> Was quoted $4000 and 5-7 months from keycult for a commission. That waiting period though, sigh...


Wow, for that price you could have everything custom manufactured down to the freaking screws and still have some left over cash. Probably going to be a really sweet board though, I mean for that price it kind of has to be.


----------



## elucid087

ToTheSun! said:


> The waiting period seems to me like the most digestible of the two.





Yeah, about that... It may seem a little insane but I'm fortunate enough to not worry about finances too much. Remember, people pay millions for 'art'. :thumb:


----------



## speed_demon

There are many of us dropping ~$5k on PCs' every year as a hobby. I gotta say, most of us are quite fortunate in our own right to be doing what we do. 

I spent ~30k a year on making my cars faster before I got too busy to keep up with the hobby. I remember dropping 500 all at once on the proper bolts for my engine swap one time. A 200 dollar keyboard is minor in comparison. :thumb:


----------



## Awsan

speed_demon said:


> There are many of us dropping ~$5k on PCs' every year as a hobby. I gotta say, most of us are quite fortunate in our own right to be doing what we do.
> 
> I spent ~30k a year on making my cars faster before I got too busy to keep up with the hobby. I remember dropping 500 all at once on the proper bolts for my engine swap one time. A 200 dollar keyboard is minor in comparison. :thumb:


That is true, this year alone was a 4.5k hit for my PC and accessories.

I wish I had more time (Due to international shipping) to get a custom board and a better mouse.


----------



## Rainmaker91

elucid087 said:


> Yeah, about that... It may seem a little insane but I'm fortunate enough to not worry about finances too much. Remember, people pay millions for 'art'. :thumb:





speed_demon said:


> There are many of us dropping ~$5k on PCs' every year as a hobby. I gotta say, most of us are quite fortunate in our own right to be doing what we do.
> 
> I spent ~30k a year on making my cars faster before I got too busy to keep up with the hobby. I remember dropping 500 all at once on the proper bolts for my engine swap one time. A 200 dollar keyboard is minor in comparison. :thumb:


Nothing wrong with using disposable income on something like a keyboard, computer or a car for that matter. That quote just way outside of my budget, and probably most people in this thread's budget. Get what you want when you want it, and most of all make sure you enjoy and actually use what you get 

And do share some pics of whatever you get with the rest of us, just like a nice sports car we like looking and drooling over cool stuff we can't actually afford :thumb:


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> Nothing wrong with using disposable income on something like a keyboard, computer or a car for that matter. That quote just way outside of my budget, and probably most people in this thread's budget. Get what you want when you want it, and most of all make sure you enjoy and actually use what you get



The difference with a Car or Truck is that it takes you places, pulls caravans, equipment and even boats. Very good waste of money goes right into that alone.

Keyboards on the other hand become another addition to the cache loot and nothing more. There's a limit on what a keyboard switch can do for you, plus there are differing tastes that arrive which has you switching between Alps Plate, Buckling Springs, Thorpie and various Cherry styled switches.

Do not love any particular one keyboard here because it serves it's purpose for a week or so, before boredom steps in quickly.

No, I would never consider collecting Keyboards my final goal in Life nor collecting hundreds of Mice as well. They're just another fancy type of input device for my PCs and nothing more. I would however switch over any one of them, for a decent second hand McLaren F1 S70 V-12.

Without question.


----------



## speed_demon

You could buy a keyboard producing company for the price of a single Mclaren F1. 

Dat center mounted driver seat though.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Elrick said:


> The difference with a Car or Truck is that it takes you places, pulls caravans, equipment and even boats. Very good waste of money goes right into that alone.
> 
> Keyboards on the other hand become another addition to the cache loot and nothing more. There's a limit on what a keyboard switch can do for you, plus there are differing tastes that arrive which has you switching between Alps Plate, Buckling Springs, Thorpie and various Cherry styled switches.
> 
> Do not love any particular one keyboard here because it serves it's purpose for a week or so, before boredom steps in quickly.
> 
> No, I would never consider collecting Keyboards my final goal in Life nor collecting hundreds of Mice as well. They're just another fancy type of input device for my PCs and nothing more. I would however switch over any one of them, for a decent second hand McLaren F1 S70 V-12.
> 
> Without question.


Yeah... The thing is, you use keyboards all the time. In fact I would wager that most of us use more time typing on our keyboards than we do driving. So I don't really get your position here. At the end of the day a car is designed to get you from A to B and a keyboard is designed to let you write on a computer. If you decide you want to do that with a 4000$ board or a slightly more expensive car then that is all up to each and every individual.

I mean I love the McLaren F1 to, but even if we somehow equate a 16.000.000$ car to a 4.000$ keyboard they are still just expensive ways of doing whatever its intended purpose. Whether it's driving faster, fancier or more luxurious, or if you choose to have a well built keyboard that is perfectly tailored to your every need. It's all essentially the same thing, the difference is that collecting mice and keyboards is FAR more achievable for most people than collecting cars.


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> I mean I love the McLaren F1 to, but even if we somehow equate a 16.000.000$ car to a 4.000$ keyboard they are still just expensive ways of doing whatever its intended purpose.



You never know, when someone who owns that vehicle, really need the *Engine* part only - would want to trade in the first place.

Keyboard fanatics are just as rabid as any car collector, so here's hoping that at least one of them have that prized engine ready to be swapped out for a decent keyboard :cheers: .


----------



## DarthBaggins

Elrick said:


> You never know, when someone who owns that vehicle, really need the *Engine* part only - would want to trade in the first place.
> 
> Keyboard fanatics are just as rabid as any car collector, so here's hoping that at least one of them have that prized engine ready to be swapped out for a decent keyboard :cheers: .


I'd even say KB enthusiast collectors are even more rabid than car collectors lol


----------



## skupples

the word you're looking for is OCD.


----------



## elucid087

OCD is a mental illness and in serious cases it's incredibly debilitating. Being passionate about something (anything) doesn't automatically mean that individual has obsessive compulsive disorder. 



These terms get thrown around loosely today for whatever reason. Please don't confuse the two.


----------



## skupples

i'm not.

we see amazing examples of OCD around here ALL the time.

like the guy with a less than 2 degree imperfection in a run hidden in a place no one will ever see, even them. demanding a replacement radiator of a 2 degree imperfection, and being unwilling to just make it work/bend it back = you're probably unlocking the door 11 times before going outside. 

there are also varying degrees of any mental illness. it's not an all or nothing type of deal.


----------



## kevininsimi

I just got my new Ducky Shine 7 delivered today. My first Ducky keyboard and I am incredibly impressed! The build quality is superb and the MX Browns are exactly what I wanted! I'm coming from a Das Professional S with MX Blues. 15/10 would buy Ducky again... and again.


----------



## skupples

cool, at least their flagships are still viable.


----------



## DarthBaggins

elucid087 said:


> OCD is a mental illness and in serious cases it's incredibly debilitating. Being passionate about something (anything) doesn't automatically mean that individual has obsessive compulsive disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> These terms get thrown around loosely today for whatever reason. Please don't confuse the two.


Very true :thumb: I know this having being engaged to a person who was clinically diagnosed OCD. But now I'm married to a someone with BiPolar (guess I have a thing for mental disorders).


----------



## GermanyChris

I changed my Poker 2 w/reds for a Keychon K1 with low profile Gateron Blues


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Broke out one of my keyboards from storage, a Topre RealForce 104U 55G with yellow PBT keycaps.....love the heavier 55G Topre switch (electrostatic capacitive) with a smooth feel. Typing with it is such a pleasure, handles games nicely as well....


----------



## Fluxmaven

Mionix french fry combo I forgot I ordered showed up today. New desk pad, wrist rest, and some flimsy keycaps that I probably wont use. €15.19 shipped for everything so I figured even if I toss the caps and wrist rest the pad was worth that.


----------



## Servos

WASD Keyboards have aluminum cases available now. I swapped out the plastic case on my work keyboard, definitely much heavier! 
I've been rocking a full V2 with green switches. Matches the Dolch keys pretty well... still waiting for a new cable as the new aluminum cases require a USB-C retrofit. I ordered another for my home keyboard as it worked out so well.


----------



## warpuck

@Elrick I would have liked to do that but i was in the military. Never stayed in one spot long enough to set down roots. The retirement pay has been nice to me so far. When i was out making love for the good old US of A, my niece was putting down roots. I guess the only mistake she made was remortgaging the house she rents to me. Well she wanted a 4 Bed barn with a 3 car garage with a game preserve for a back yard.. But at least she understands and rents her old one to me for 25% less less than the going rate for her old neighborhood. It also cost less than a efficiency apartment in town than the total cost of living in town. My Uncle Jim got lucky and married a woman that was not impressed with Sq footage. So when he passed on. Yep the old fart had 120,000 shares of Costco. I visited him when I was stationed close. He told me that was 10% of the stocks he owned. Who knew a barber shop could make that kind of cash?

BTW it has been a log time since I had a mechanical key board. I use a Logitech Logitech G105 and a wireless one as a backup. The Mechanical was a pain to clean and it was a PS2


----------



## nofearek9

DOMIKEY ABS Doubleshot SA Orange Dolch Set https://drop.com/buy/domikey-sa-doubleshot-abs-orange-dolch-set


----------



## DarthBaggins

Dixie Mech is launching the GB for Modern Dolch run 2 on June 3rd, for those that are interested. I was going to get the Redacted set, but once they announced that I had to rethink what sets I was going to buy into this year.


----------



## skupples

ohh I like that!


----------



## skupples

nofearek9 said:


> DOMIKEY ABS Doubleshot SA Orange Dolch Set https://drop.com/buy/domikey-sa-doubleshot-abs-orange-dolch-set


damn, wish this was available outside of drop.


----------



## CptAsian

nofearek9 said:


> DOMIKEY ABS Doubleshot SA Orange Dolch Set https://drop.com/buy/domikey-sa-doubleshot-abs-orange-dolch-set


Got this set for my Vortex Tab 90 some months ago, currently using that board at work. Really nice, do recommend.


----------



## skupples

what's the model?


----------



## Elrick

nofearek9 said:


> DOMIKEY ABS Doubleshot SA Orange Dolch Set https://drop.com/buy/domikey-sa-doubleshot-abs-orange-dolch-set



The Orange coloured legends kind of spooks me here.

That's what they look like, after a heavy night of binging at my local. It's quite depressing to see this colour everywhere, even during the day time on my keyboard.

Would rather have a lighter, positive colour here because it currently reminds me of my bloodshot view using that colour way. Orange is not good at all, especially at two or three in the morning.

_That is why I like plain ole Dolch colour scheme, it simply works as being the very best despite being released many decades back. Still love Dolch after all these years._


----------



## zergrush

Elrick said:


> The Orange coloured legends kind of spooks me here.
> 
> That's what they look like, after a heavy night of binging at my local. It's quite depressing to see this colour everywhere, even during the day time on my keyboard.
> 
> Would rather have a lighter, positive colour here because it currently reminds me of my bloodshot view using that colour way. Orange is not good at all, especially at two or three in the morning.
> 
> _That is why I like plain ole Dolch colour scheme, it simply works as being the very best despite being released many decades back. Still love Dolch after all these years._


Nice name dropping. Who are you?


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/keytron/keychron-k8-a-tenkeyless-wireless-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## skupples

if anyone's trying to come off of a Vortex Race 3 style board lmk. trying to replace this wooting @ work now that we've been recalled.


----------



## Elrick

For those that appreciate Quality and Decent Design, it's finally here;

https://r.works/zenith

I'm in this Purchase, can't look away without getting the hot-swap model for my many key-switches (to choose).

Always buy from these guys, they do deliver the very best in built keyboards that can easily be assembled with near zero previous experience.


----------



## nofearek9

rama always do great products BUT i prefer to spend that amount of money on something else for my pc


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

I’m new to DIY keyboards. 

Can i take my existing corsair keyboard and change out the switches and caps so I can get RGB?

Or would I need a custom PCB? I want to specify, I do have soldering experience so I can take out the switches and don’t need hot swap. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluxmaven

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m new to DIY keyboards.
> 
> Can i take my existing corsair keyboard and change out the switches and caps so I can get RGB?
> 
> Or would I need a custom PCB? I want to specify, I do have soldering experience so I can take out the switches and don’t need hot swap.


Per switch RGB LEDs would require a different PCB.

Are you attached to the TKL form factor? Building a custom 60% is probably the cheapest way to get into an RGB board short of just buying a prebuilt board that already has RGB.


----------



## kgtuning

Fluxmaven said:


> Pinnacle Fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™️m new to DIY keyboards.
> 
> Can i take my existing corsair keyboard and change out the switches and caps so I can get RGB?
> 
> Or would I need a custom PCB? I want to specify, I do have soldering experience so I can take out the switches and donâ€™️t need hot swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Per switch RGB LEDs would require a different PCB.
> 
> Are you attached to the TKL form factor? Building a custom 60% is probably the cheapest way to get into an RGB board short of just buying a prebuilt board that already has RGB.
Click to expand...

Agreed, 60’s are pretty cheap to build. I think a “satan” pcb would be pretty cheap build. Pair that with one of those clear cases from 1up and some Gaterons.... super cheap.


----------



## skupples

typing on the wooting for the first time in a week.

mud. noisy nasty mud.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Fluxmaven said:


> Per switch RGB LEDs would require a different PCB.
> 
> Are you attached to the TKL form factor? Building a custom 60% is probably the cheapest way to get into an RGB board short of just buying a prebuilt board that already has RGB.



I’m not attached to it. I’ll check it out for my next project. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

kgtuning said:


> Agreed, 60’s are pretty cheap to build. I think a “satan” pcb would be pretty cheap build. Pair that with one of those clear cases from 1up and some Gaterons.... super cheap.



Good suggestion. Where do I get these? Epathbuy or somewhere else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> typing on the wooting for the first time in a week.
> 
> mud. noisy nasty mud.


I brought out my Clueboard with 67g Zealios... Just as disappointing as ever. Bought the Zeals for the feels, but they just ended up being overhyped mediocrity. I actually love the board, its just annoying that it's probably the most expensive setup I own and it's not even in my top 3 to type on.



Pinnacle Fit said:


> Good suggestion. Where do I get these? Epathbuy or somewhere else?


Satan/GH60 PCBs have been around forever, you can find them just about anywhere. Ebay, banggood, aliexpress etc. Not a good option if you want RGB though. 

A couple good vendors to keep an eye on would be kprepublic, kbdfans, and 1upkeyboards. They typically have anything you would need, although stock has been iffy since the pandemic started. If you don't mind used stuff, r/mechmarket on Reddit is a huge buying/selling community. There's also dedicated forums like geekhack. 

PCBs to consider:
*DZ60 Rev 3.0* - Cheap, tons of layout options, per switch 2 pin LEDs (single color) and RGB underglow. Fully programmable. Solder in switches.
*1up RGB underglow PCB* - Pretty much the same as DZ60r3 but a white PCB. These are out of stock currently. 

*GK61* - Cheapest per key RGB I know of. Pretty basic board, limited customization options. Hot swap sockets.
*DZ60RGB V2* - Per key RGB, Fully programmable. Hot swap sockets.
*Zeal60 RGB* - Per key RGB, Fully programmable, probably the most expensive PCB you could get assuming you can find one. Pairs well with their $1 a piece switches so you can flex on the poors.
*Dawn60 *- Per key _and _underglow RGB. Fully programmable. Solder in switches.

Whey I say programmable I mean that you can flash the keys to do whatever as well as add layers with alternate keys/functions/macros etc.


----------



## nofearek9

https://drop.com/buy/durgod-taurus-k320-tkl-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## gpvecchi

So, which is now the keyboard with best quality? Thanks...


----------



## skupples

well, if you mean highest price tag and brand recognition. HHKB


----------



## kgtuning

Pinnacle Fit said:


> kgtuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, 60â€™️s are pretty cheap to build. I think a â€œsatanâ€ pcb would be pretty cheap build. Pair that with one of those clear cases from 1up and some Gaterons.... super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion. Where do I get these? Epathbuy or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Like fluxmaven said but the satan does have led compatibility. The DZ60 is a great choice and probably what I’d buy if i were building another.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Fluxmaven said:


> I brought out my Clueboard with 67g Zealios... Just as disappointing as ever. Bought the Zeals for the feels, but they just ended up being overhyped mediocrity. I actually love the board, its just annoying that it's probably the most expensive setup I own and it's not even in my top 3 to type on.
> 
> 
> 
> Satan/GH60 PCBs have been around forever, you can find them just about anywhere. Ebay, banggood, aliexpress etc. Not a good option if you want RGB though.
> 
> A couple good vendors to keep an eye on would be kprepublic, kbdfans, and 1upkeyboards. They typically have anything you would need, although stock has been iffy since the pandemic started. If you don't mind used stuff, r/mechmarket on Reddit is a huge buying/selling community. There's also dedicated forums like geekhack.
> 
> PCBs to consider:
> *DZ60 Rev 3.0* - Cheap, tons of layout options, per switch 2 pin LEDs (single color) and RGB underglow. Fully programmable. Solder in switches.
> *1up RGB underglow PCB* - Pretty much the same as DZ60r3 but a white PCB. These are out of stock currently.
> 
> *GK61* - Cheapest per key RGB I know of. Pretty basic board, limited customization options. Hot swap sockets.
> *DZ60RGB V2* - Per key RGB, Fully programmable. Hot swap sockets.
> *Zeal60 RGB* - Per key RGB, Fully programmable, probably the most expensive PCB you could get assuming you can find one. Pairs well with their $1 a piece switches so you can flex on the poors.
> *Dawn60 *- Per key _and _underglow RGB. Fully programmable. Solder in switches.
> 
> Whey I say programmable I mean that you can flash the keys to do whatever as well as add layers with alternate keys/functions/macros etc.


for the dz60 do you know what keycaps i can use? Or better yet can point me towards a building tutorial that's not by the verge (or any other garbage outlet that doesnt even know how to assemble a PC properly)?


----------



## elucid087

gpvecchi said:


> So, which is now the keyboard with best quality? Thanks...



Build your own. Beats most of the stuff you'd find from Ducky and Vortex these days. 



If price is no object head on over to keycult's website. Be warned: however, their prices are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

kgtuning said:


> Like fluxmaven said but the satan does have led compatibility. The DZ60 is a great choice and probably what I’d buy if i were building another.


That's the route i think ill take. Just so many options though


----------



## Fluxmaven

Pinnacle Fit said:


> for the dz60 do you know what keycaps i can use? Or better yet can point me towards a building tutorial that's not by the verge (or any other garbage outlet that doesnt even know how to assemble a PC properly)?



You can use just about any MX mount keycap set if you stick to a normal key layout. The DZ60 supports standard layouts like ANSI or ISO, but you can also do things like split shift, or arrow keys with a 1u right shift... Hard to make suggestions without knowing budget and aesthetic preferences, but before you buy anything, make a post in this thread and myself or any of our other knowledgeable members will let you know if it's compatible or not. 

I can't think of any newer DZ60 specific build tutorials right off the top of my head, but here's a really basic overview of building a custom board.


----------



## gpvecchi

skupples said:


> well, if you mean highest price tag and brand recognition. HHKB





elucid087 said:


> Build your own. Beats most of the stuff you'd find from Ducky and Vortex these days.
> 
> 
> 
> If price is no object head on over to keycult's website. Be warned: however, their prices are not for the faint of heart.


Many thanks, I omitted some crucial things for me: full size, ISO layout and volume controls...


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Fluxmaven said:


> You can use just about any MX mount keycap set if you stick to a normal key layout. The DZ60 supports standard layouts like ANSI or ISO, but you can also do things like split shift, or arrow keys with a 1u right shift... Hard to make suggestions without knowing budget and aesthetic preferences, but before you buy anything, make a post in this thread and myself or any of our other knowledgeable members will let you know if it's compatible or not.
> 
> I can't think of any newer DZ60 specific build tutorials right off the top of my head, but here's a really basic overview of building a custom board.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0FSvTYlggw



Thanks. I’ll take a look and keep you all posted on my progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> well, if you mean highest price tag and brand recognition. HHKB



Certainly NOT.

Heaps of better keyboards built by other decent companies.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

What are y’all’s thoughts on optical vs mechanical, specifically gateron vs cherry? I’m talking color for color (red optical v red mech for instance) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

I do not have a lot of experience with mechanical keyboards. 
My first venture in this area was the Huntsman Elite from Razer. It was one year ago I think
I then got a second one for my portable gaming needs : Huntsman Tournament Edition. When it came out. 
I am loving the opto-mechanical keyboards.


----------



## CarnageHimura

After like 3 monts of only type on my CherryMX Silver I came to the office and after only 3 hours of using my CherryMX Brown my freaking forearms are in pain xD, this is the weirdest thing I've experimented with keyboards xD.

When I change mouses, normally I have a little muscular distress on my right arm, for like 1 week or something like that, but it never happened before with a keyboard, Is this normal?? Or I'm being to crybaby??


----------



## Fluxmaven

CarnageHimura said:


> After like 3 monts of only type on my CherryMX Silver I came to the office and after only 3 hours of using my CherryMX Brown my freaking forearms are in pain xD, this is the weirdest thing I've experimented with keyboards xD.
> 
> When I change mouses, normally I have a little muscular distress on my right arm, for like 1 week or something like that, but it never happened before with a keyboard, Is this normal?? Or I'm being to crybaby??


You must be extremely sensitive to very minor changes. (or just a crybaby ) They both have the same actuation force. Silvers just have shorter travel and no tactile bump. Which browns are barely tactile to begin with.


----------



## skupples

CarnageHimura said:


> After like 3 monts of only type on my CherryMX Silver I came to the office and after only 3 hours of using my CherryMX Brown my freaking forearms are in pain xD, this is the weirdest thing I've experimented with keyboards xD.
> 
> When I change mouses, normally I have a little muscular distress on my right arm, for like 1 week or something like that, but it never happened before with a keyboard, Is this normal?? Or I'm being to crybaby??


I've never noticed arm pain, but most standard length stem switches now feel like mud to me after using speed silvers for the last few months.

farking ducky shine never got back to me about the RMA on the one two mini Key Chatter edition.


----------



## Elrick

skupples said:


> I've never noticed arm pain, but most standard length stem switches now feel like mud to me after using speed silvers for the last few months.



You're now acclimatized to this new switch - be Happy.




skupples said:


> farking ducky shine never got back to me about the RMA on the one two mini Key Chatter edition.



Covid-19 times, where any available support has probably disappeared forever. Just persist in getting something from them but do be aware they are indeed capitalizing upon this time period.


----------



## skupples

i'm quite happy... just might need to get a case for my keyboard ! seems cheaper than a 2nd unit.

n yep, they've been doing this since before COVID was a thing in the western world.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

So here’s a question about connectors. I have a Corsair k95 keyboard with two USB connectors. I want to make it quick disconnect. I thought it was a single USB cable that terminates in two usb-A to draw additional power, but im thinking its two separate cables now since I’ve seen pics of the disassembly online. 

Here are my options. I have different connectors 
2x Mini XLR 4 (one for each cable)

1x XLR10 (10 pole) - if there are two USBs then I can wire them both in one XLR and just use one connector for two wires. 

1x XLR4 - combine both USB into the same connector...this seems really risky but im not sure, because isn’t that how any USB hub works? It combines all the signals for each of the four wires anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nofearek9

https://drop.com/buy/womier-k66-v2-hotswap-acrylic-rgb-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## CarnageHimura

In a further investigation of my case... I thing the problem came after trying (ok, actually doing it) to lube the stabilizers without desolder anything, So, used Permatex 22058, I bet I used a lot of it and it pased to the stems and the Shifts are far more "mushi" than the another keys...

My Kritox has reached my country customs service, with luck in one or two weeks It will be here, so, maybe it worth to desolder the 4 stab switches in order to do the job as it should have been...

The lube is because I'm anxiously waiting for my Drop Alt High Profile! and I want to lube that Kailh Silvers, along with the lubricant come new stabilizers, in order to give the ALT the full mod package, jejejeje


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fluxmaven said:


> You must be extremely sensitive to very minor changes. (or just a crybaby ) They both have the same actuation force. Silvers just have shorter travel and no tactile bump. Which browns are barely tactile to begin with.


I would say they need to see a doctor over that, Browns and silvers are the same acuation force, and Browns are more like a linear w/ warts - not much of a tactile switch now that I've experienced others.


----------



## CarnageHimura

DarthBaggins said:


> I would say they need to see a doctor over that, Browns and silvers are the same acuation force, and Browns are more like a linear w/ warts - not much of a tactile switch now that I've experienced others.


Found the guilty, to much permatex on Shift's Stabs, the both are very heavy now  explained on last post


----------



## nofearek9

Smart Duck XS61 RGB 60% Mechanical Keyboard *$40*
https://drop.com/buy/smart-duck-xs61-rgb-60-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## Fluxmaven

I'm pretty hyped for GMK Laser. I picked up the Cyberdeck kit. Now I just need RAMA to release the Kara and play the group buy waiting game.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm pretty hyped for GMK Laser. I picked up the Cyberdeck kit. Now I just need RAMA to release the Kara and play the group buy waiting game.



Yo....


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Yo....


Hi


----------



## Qu1ckset

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm pretty hyped for GMK Laser. I picked up the Cyberdeck kit. Now I just need RAMA to release the Kara and play the group buy waiting game.


where did you buy this?, will it fit the huntsman?


----------



## Fluxmaven

Qu1ckset said:


> where did you buy this?, will it fit the huntsman?


It's a group buy so you won't actually get it until December at the earliest. If the huntsman uses a standard or close to standard layout, the cyberdeck kit should have everything you need. Otherwise you might need to add an additional kit to get the right sized key caps to cover everything. 

https://drop.com/buy/drop-mito-gmk-laser-custom-keycap-set


----------



## Gilles3000

Qu1ckset said:


> Will it fit the huntsman?


The huntsman uses a non-standard bottom row (R4), so you need to get the extra "Bars" pack for the 6u spacebar. Razer also uses 1u and 1.5u keys in the bottom, which the default kit also comes with, although the "windows" and "menu" key are both replaced by "Code", if you want to differentiate them you can get the novelties pack which has some more 1u R4 keys.


----------



## pez

Gilles3000 said:


> The huntsman uses a non-standard bottom row (R4), so you need to get the extra "Bars" pack for the 6u spacebar. Razer also uses 1u and 1.5u keys in the bottom, which the default kit also comes with, although the "windows" and "menu" key are both replaced by "Code", if you want to differentiate them you can get the novelties pack which has some more 1u R4 keys.


The TE (TKL) and the Mini (60%) use a standard bottom row, but I believe the original Hunstman and Huntsman Elite have a non-standard bottom row.


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> The TE (TKL) and the Mini (60%) use a standard bottom row, but I believe the original Hunstman and Huntsman Elite have a non-standard bottom row.


Good point, I took the post at face value and assumed it would be a standard razer huntsman. If he as a TE or Mini the regular set would indeed be fine.


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...retro-keyboard-that-brings-nostalgic-memories


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Just as a random comment...

Why are Cherry MX Clears so rare / unpopular? Even the keyboards via Drop that have Clears as an option are very few and far between, and the Clear switches are almost always an additional $20+ or more. And trying to find a NumPad or Macro switch box with Clears without soldering it yourself seems near impossible.

I guess the straw that kinda broke my back on this particular subject was when I was configuring an Ergodox keyboard, and while Clear switches were an option, they do not offer it in a backlit variant. That is especially irritating given my KBParadise V80 with Cherry Clears is individually backlit, so it shouldn't really be a compatibility thing.

I find them to be an excellent alternative to Blue/ Brown switches if you find the Blues too noisy, or find the Browns too light. My dream keyboard would be a backlit Ergodox with Clears, but it's one of only a couple configs they don't offer. But even in "boutique" mechanical keyboards, the Clears are still limited in availability, and cost a premium in almost every instance.

Anyone else love them? Anyone else disappointed by the lack of options?


----------



## skupples

WASD makes quality stuff and has clears as an option. I've given them as gifts to multiple people over the years  

even my 67 year old mother <3's the difference between it and the ancient G510 they were using. 



I've found I also really enjoy Cherry Silvers, & Kaihl Coppers. K Creams are legit af too. 





yeah, most switches outside of the most common are gonna be a $15-$20 upcharge.


----------



## CptAsian

pow3rtr1p said:


> Just as a random comment...
> 
> Why are Cherry MX Clears so rare / unpopular? Even the keyboards via Drop that have Clears as an option are very few and far between, and the Clear switches are almost always an additional $20+ or more. And trying to find a NumPad or Macro switch box with Clears without soldering it yourself seems near impossible.
> 
> I guess the straw that kinda broke my back on this particular subject was when I was configuring an Ergodox keyboard, and while Clear switches were an option, they do not offer it in a backlit variant. That is especially irritating given my KBParadise V80 with Cherry Clears is individually backlit, so it shouldn't really be a compatibility thing.
> 
> I find them to be an excellent alternative to Blue/ Brown switches if you find the Blues too noisy, or find the Browns too light. My dream keyboard would be a backlit Ergodox with Clears, but it's one of only a couple configs they don't offer. But even in "boutique" mechanical keyboards, the Clears are still limited in availability, and cost a premium in almost every instance.
> 
> Anyone else love them? Anyone else disappointed by the lack of options?


Clears and greens are my favorite switches I've tried so far (haven't tried many out of the common cherry, gateron, and kailh options though). Like skupples mentioned you can find WASD boards with clears and I've also found that a lot of Vortex boards have clears as an option as well. Neither WASD nor Vortex are the cheapest options but I own two boards from each manufacturer and they're all quality products.


----------



## skupples

hey me too, and agreed.

my current daily driver at home is a vortex r3


----------



## CarnageHimura

*My ALT High Profile is here!!!*

My Drop ALT is finally here!! As we know the stabs are really loose, but I'm going do the normal mod list, band-aid, clipping and lubbing.

The Kailh Silver Switch are going to wait... coming from CherryMX Silver this feel too heavy for me, so, I think I'm going to order some 35g Springs in order to make they more light, a pack of films are on the mail too.

Now I need to learn QMK in order to make that led strip do like the Knight Rider K.I.T.T. front strip jejejeje.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Just ordered one of these cute keycaps from Drop


----------



## CarnageHimura

2.5 Hours Clipping, lubbing and band-aid(ing?) the ALT stabs, my god what a diference!! now it sounds like a keyboard of the actual price of this thing jejeje, now, only to wait for the films in order to lube the switches.


----------



## VESPA5

I've been using a Ducky Mecha Mini (60% KB) with Cherry MX Silent Reds for a good 6 months now. After using classic Cherry MX Reds, I thought the Silent Reds would just be the same thing only quieter. I have never gotten used to the 'mushy' feel of the dampeners doing their thing to mute the 'clack' of classic Reds. So, regarding this topic, since it's already too late to return this, I went ahead and just got another Mecha Mini (there's a v2 now, so slightly improved) with classic MX Reds.

Anyone else have this experience where going from Reds to Silent Reds was too much of a change to get used to?


----------



## Rainmaker91

It's been a while since I last frequented this thread, but there have been tons of good people here sugesting good things at different points so I figured I would ask some questions here again.

I am looking in to putting together a board for someone else, though I am unsure on some of the specifics. Normally I would just buy a Varmilo board and stick with their excellent dye sub PBT caps, but given that they don't seem to have any that work well with backlit keyboards I am looking on to some other stuff.

What would you guys and gals do if you were building a board for someone (100-300USD range) and needed stable stuff on the software side, a full sized ISO board and good coloured caps that also allow baclighting to shine through? As for keys, I am leaning towards MX silent reds.

Any input on this would be great.


----------



## HITTI

mine


----------



## pow3rtr1p

HITTI said:


> mine


Is that a Filco Majestouch? That was my first mechanical keyboard ever.


----------



## HITTI

pow3rtr1p said:


> HITTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Filco Majestouch? That was my first mechanical keyboard ever.
Click to expand...

ikbc tenkeyless &1986 IBM model m.


----------



## HITTI

pow3rtr1p said:


> HITTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Filco Majestouch? That was my first mechanical keyboard ever.
Click to expand...

ikbc tenkeyless &1986 IBM model m.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

HITTI said:


> ikbc tenkeyless &1986 IBM model m.


Filco used those same (or very similar) colors of Blue/Red on their keyboards as well, so I thought I was being clever. Guess not, haha


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...werful-60compact-wireless-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## skupples

did I miss where they explain what kinda switch their pink is?


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> did I miss where they explain what kinda switch their pink is?


It's a linear... gross.


----------



## skupples

thx for enabling my laziness!


----------



## Gilles3000

That actually looks like a pretty nice board for $50, if there are some of the "super early birds" left tomorrow, i'll probably get one.


----------



## HITTI

hey guys before I overreact does fcv key Caps look different from the others? pictures below.


----------



## HITTI

more pics


----------



## HITTI

The color of the switch doesn't matter: Red, blue, or brown, provided they all have the same + shape, they can all use the same cap set. Almost all custom keycaps are for MX Cherry switches, as they're the most common.


Yup the bastard living here switched them out, he just sold a cherry mx keyboard, now I have no proof other than having these greyish wore out F C V key caps.


----------



## HITTI

I think the g keycap is also different I'm not sure I need an expert to take a look at it.



but I do know F C and v been switched out and it looks like I'll be deleting some partitions soon , someone's going to be screwed over. dude uses dell as well so I'm going to get that recovery partition wiped, want to steal from me? if I had a magnetic wiper or dban worked fast, gparted comes to the rescue.


he just sold a cherry MX keyboard right in front of my face and who would have thought that a key caps would be stolen? 



my WS AD probably would have been taken too but they are colored.
luckily also I keep my extra key caps in my safe.


----------



## HITTI

https://youtu.be/vcf6eGvrz5M


----------



## skupples

wat


get some rest.


----------



## ToTheSun!

OCN is scary sometimes.


----------



## skupples

ToTheSun! said:


> OCN is scary sometimes.



first they left the bobby pin, then they came for our key caps.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> first they left the bobby pin, then they came for our key caps.


Could it be the same perp?


----------



## iamjanco

HITTI said:


> https://youtu.be/vcf6eGvrz5M


wierd al yankonit?


----------



## HITTI

ToTheSun! said:


> OCN is scary sometimes.


Smart is scary, sly will get u screwed.


skupples said:


> ToTheSun! said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCN is scary sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> first they left the bobby pin, then they came for our key caps.
Click to expand...

I dint notice puncture wounds in my fingertips.


ToTheSun! said:


> skupples said:
> 
> 
> 
> first they left the bobby pin, then they came for our key caps.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the same perp?
Click to expand...

definitely.


iamjanco said:


> HITTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/vcf6eGvrz5M
> 
> 
> 
> wierd al yankonit?
Click to expand...

probably because it's a anti-piracy thing.
---
he knew what he did, can't be too obvious about it so in time I got patience. can't do it after I confronted him. I'm going to give it about 2 weeks then someone's partitions are going away like you say overclock.net is scary lol.


----------



## CarnageHimura

After totally underestimate the size of the job, I started to make my first lubbing session at 4pm, 6 and a half hours later, finally the switches where on the keyboard again, lubed and filmed, aaaand, WOW, I'm very surprised with the results, at this time my Drop Alt it's a completely different keyboard than the one that arrived 2 months ago, and I'm very happy with the results, I've made the basic list of mods: Clipped, lubed and band-aided Stabs, eva foam under PCB and lubed and filmed Kailh Silver Switches!


----------



## keikei

CarnageHimura said:


> After totally underestimate the size of the job, I started to make my first lubbing session at 4pm, 6 and a half hours later, finally the switches where on the keyboard again, lubed and filmed, aaaand, WOW, I'm very surprised with the results, at this time my Drop Alt it's a completely different keyboard than the one that arrived 2 months ago, and I'm very happy with the results, I've made the basic list of mods: Clipped, lubed and band-aided Stabs, eva foam under PCB and lubed and filmed Kailh Silver Switches!


Did you use the entire bottle?! j/k. Are the keys less sticky? I may need to perform such surgery.


----------



## CarnageHimura

jejejeje, no, remember "when lubing, less is more".

And they feel more smoth, and now the sound is more even in all switches, totally worth the effort


----------



## mAs81

Welp,my Anne Pro won’t connect via Bluetooth anymore...
Anyone has the same problem ?


----------



## Baasha

What do you guys think of the Steelseries Apex Pro?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got around to taking a photo of one of the mats I got from Key.Company


----------



## skupples

Baasha said:


> What do you guys think of the Steelseries Apex Pro?


I think you can afford a much nicer keyboard.


----------



## ToTheSun!

skupples said:


> I think you can afford a much nicer keyboard.


No kidding. That Steelseries keyboard looks terrible, and I bet it's not even that great to type on to begin with.


----------



## DarthBaggins

After modding a board and building a custom I can never go back to buying a pre-made general consumption board (especially the over-priced versions). There are actually plenty of custom options on the market for the same price.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I agree, the overpriced "gamer" boards seem like a bad option. Personally, I'm all custom at this point, but I get that some people want a full size board and most custom PCBs are smaller form factor. That said, there are plenty of really nice prebuilt boards from less gamer focused brands like Ducky, Leopold, Filco, WASD, Varmilo etc...


----------



## CptAsian

Are custom numpads common enough to be feasible at a non-ridiculous price? Smaller form factors are fun but I use a numpad just often enough to miss one when I'm on a TKL or smaller.


----------



## Fluxmaven

You can grab basic plastic case mechanical numpads for $25-50ish. If you want something fancier or a custom kit, it can get out of hand pretty quick.


----------



## CptAsian

Fluxmaven said:


> You can grab basic plastic case mechanical numpads for $25-50ish. If you want something fancier or a custom kit, it can get out of hand pretty quick.


That's about what I figured. Apparently custom boards are more reasonable than I expected based on the recent conversation here but I suppose numpads are still too niche.


----------



## skupples

gamer everything is over priced trash now, and has been for many years at this point.

Definitely nothing better than building your own, however there are still lots of great above gamer-brand units out there.

I still really enjoy this vortex race 3, <3 the speed switches.



CptAsian said:


> That's about what I figured. Apparently custom boards are more reasonable than I expected based on the recent conversation here but I suppose numpads are still too niche.


check mechanicalkeyboards.com (spelling?) they're your best bet in the US last I checked.

they're still more niche, but more and more people are admitting to needing them as they grow into doing real work with an obsession for TKLs n 60%s, etc. I just still use a full size @ work. 

As for Mr Steele Series - check the website above, or - *WASD still makes quality stuff, and you can customize layout, caps, & colors quite a bit. *


----------



## CptAsian

skupples said:


> gamer everything is over priced trash now, and has been for many years at this point.
> 
> Definitely nothing better than building your own, however there are still lots of great above gamer-brand units out there.
> 
> I still really enjoy this vortex race 3, <3 the speed switches.
> 
> 
> 
> check mechanicalkeyboards.com (spelling?) they're your best bet in the US last I checked.
> 
> they're still more niche, but more and more people are admitting to needing them as they grow into doing real work with an obsession for TKLs n 60%s, etc. I just still use a full size @ work.
> 
> As for Mr Steele Series - check the website above, or - *WASD still makes quality stuff, and you can customize layout, caps, & colors quite a bit. *


That makes sense. I use a Vortex Tab90 at work, which is personally my favorite layout. Looks good with all the functionality of a fullsize, but saves a bit of space. Just a pain to find cap sets sometimes. Still interested in at least trying something smaller + standalone numpad.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Cap sets for the Tab90 are considered 1800 compatible sets (I know Drop carries GMK versions of these), but your normal companies like Ducky TaiHao rarely carry a full 1800 set - that where artisans come in handy lol


----------



## CptAsian

DarthBaggins said:


> Cap sets for the Tab90 are considered 1800 compatible sets (I know Drop carries GMK versions of these), but your normal companies like Ducky TaiHao rarely carry a full 1800 set - that where artisans come in handy lol


Yep, I got the SA Dolch Orange kit for mine and it has everything except Pn and the Calculator keys on the top right, which aren't very common. Artisans in deed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Artisans are a whole extra rabbit hole as well, very expensive rabbit hole when you get to certain runs and creators.


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## keikei

^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gotta love some of the crew at GeekHack, one made this pixel art for my board:







I see that Alice (or Alice clone  )


----------



## Shawnb99

Im trying so hard not to fall down this rabbit hole but I don’t think I’m strong enough  
looking at buying a full set of GMK Mizu’s key caps and then likely grabbing a Rama Works U80-A as well.
I need help...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shawnb99 said:


> Im trying so hard not to fall down this rabbit hole but I don’t think I’m strong enough
> looking at buying a full set of GMK Mizu’s key caps and then likely grabbing a Rama Works U80-A as well.
> I need help...


Sounds like you've fallen deep into the hole, Rama does have the U-80A Seq2 up for GB right now too  I'm more excited for the Kara to finally come available to order.
Goodluck on finding Mizu at a decent price, hoping they make another run for it (along with many other cap sets)


----------



## Shawnb99

DarthBaggins said:


> Sounds like you've fallen deep into the hole, Rama does have the U-80A Seq2 up for GB right now too
> Goodluck on finding Mizu at a decent price, hoping they make another run for it (along with many other cap sets)


There’s a group buy for Mizu’s atm ending on the 1st. Already found a few others that I’d want as well.
Am going to grab a Soya U-80A if I can’t grab an extra from the first run in blue.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shawnb99 said:


> There’s a group buy for Mizu’s atm ending on the 1st. Already found a few others that I’d want as well.
> Am going to grab a Soya U-80A if I can’t grab an extra from the first run in blue.


Yeah the KAT Mizu's not the GMK (last I saw) - different cap profile (GMK is more your Cherry/OEM profiled caps - KAT is closer to SA but shorter)


----------



## Shawnb99

Ah ok. I’m still learning the different key caps.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I personally want a KAT set to see how I like them compared to SA, I am a fan of SA profiled caps. Most of my sets are mainly OE/Cherry profile, but I have a Miami Nights SA set on my Fullsized OCN Ducky and a DSA profiled set on my TKL I use at work.
Just beware the Artisan hole and r/Mechmarket lol.


----------



## Shawnb99

I don't see myself falling into the keycap hole. I'll likely find a set that goes with whatever color board I get and then leave it alone. The fancy artisan ones don't appeal to me so I won't buy to many if any of those. 
Rama is coming out with a set that matches the U-80A's so I'll likely just grab that.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I'm also waiting on the Kara GB to drop so I can feed my addiction lol. 

I'll post pics and my thoughts on the profile for KAT Specimen when it eventually shows up. It will be my first KAT profile set. Last update said it was in production and estimated completion was "late summer". I'd say we're in late summer now, so hopefully it comes out soon-ish.


----------



## keikei

The thread has been quite for a bit. Where's the swag? I know ya'll were ordering mad sutff over the summer (cause there was nothing else to do)!


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> The thread has been quite for a bit. Where's the swag? I know ya'll were ordering mad sutff over the summer (cause there was nothing else to do)!


I'm always ordering stuff but everything has been delayed :'( 

That said, even in a year where there isn't a pandemic group buys get delayed.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm always ordering stuff but everything has been delayed :'(
> 
> That said, even in a year where there isn't a pandemic group buys get delayed.


Overseas? My PO figs from japan got mad delays. I do know some local shops have limited stock. Not sure if thats the current state.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Most keeb stuff is from overseas. Currently waiting on KAT Specimen, GMK Laser, a future funk deskmat, a set of stabilizers, a cable, and a 60% case. A couple of those are several months past the original ETA. I'm not worried about it. Stuff will show up eventually.


----------



## keikei

I'm still on the lookout for the bigfoot that is a full-sized aluminium case. Maybe 2021 we see one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

There are a ton of AT101's on eBay right now. 
Only things I have bought are a couple mats (Alexotos Swirl and a GSK Freedom mat), then Krytox 205g0, Krytox105, Tribosys 3403, 120 Gateron Mito Laser switches, TX switch films, TX Stem tool, and an assorted amount of tweezers to open switches. Still planning on trying to get a NK65 Entry as well or might snag the Milkshake edition.


----------



## keikei

^I sense a theme here.


----------



## zelix

why do OP and early posts come up like this ?


just code


----------



## CptAsian

zelix said:


> why do OP and early posts come up like this ?
> Overclock.net]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> just code


HTML in posts was broken in the most recent forum migration a couple weeks ago. They're working on a blanket forum-wide fix for it.









Community Feedback- We Are Live!


The problem is people are "liking" funny posts. I've seen it in this very thread, which is what prompted me to say that. And I see even the admins are misusing the button! And those "likes" are diluting our rep. Which is something we should pride ourselves on, but how can we if the numbers...




www.overclock.net


----------



## keikei

I was trying to find the bug report thread for* zelix*, but had no luck. 
update: found it. Submit a Bug/Technical Issue Report


----------



## Avalar

Where can I find replacement keycaps for a Vortex Cypher split spacebar? With some googling, I found a board that has the same layout, but I don't see that there's anywhere to buy parts for that board anymore.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You will have to find their unit size, alot of space bar kits include the odd sizes other than the standard 6.25-7u (u=units - a single standard cap is a single unit)

r/mechmarket might be a giant rabbit hole with bear traps in it, but can be a good source to find parts that are not always easy to find or on the general sites.


----------



## CptAsian

Ordered some Kailh box navy switches along with many other things for keyboards today. Very excited for those. When I first read about them, they sounded like something I would really like. Then I tried a friend's switch tester and blindly identified my favorite switch out of nine, and it was a box navy. I feel justified.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

CptAsian said:


> Ordered some Kailh box navy switches along with many other things for keyboards today. Very excited for those. When I first read about them, they sounded like something I would really like. Then I tried a friend's switch tester and blindly identified my favorite switch out of nine, and it was a box navy. I feel justified.


I had this conclusion too with the key tester but in actual practice liked the jades more.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want to try out a set of Box Jades or Navy's, want something w/ thick clicks for the board at work.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I love just about every BOX switch I have tried. I often use Navy at home and Royals at work. If you don't have a private office, I would advice against Jade/Navy in the workplace. Unless your coworkers are deaf or very accepting of loud keyboards. 😄


----------



## CptAsian

Fluxmaven said:


> I love just about every BOX switch I have tried. I often use Navy at home and Royals at work. If you don't have a private office, I would advice against Jade/Navy in the workplace. Unless your coworkers are deaf or very accepting of loud keyboards. 😄


That's what I was thinking. I use MX Clears at work and save the clicky stuff for my apartment.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fortunately it is already noisy where my desk is in the warehouse, also the majority that work around me work under my direction - so loud click clacks it is lol.


----------



## Fluxmaven

There was a point last year where we had 3 people with clicky boards on my floor. When we all had our office doors open it was pretty cool to hear the chatter. 

I have to take my custom board with the Royals home to disassemble and clean. We had new carpet installed and being an idiot I left it sitting out and it's now covered in a nice layer of dust .

Luckily my Realforce was safe inside my desk drawer so that's what I'm using currently.


----------



## SoloCamo

Gotta say, for the $30 I spent this Reddragon keyboard (with fake cherry blues) has been the best keyboard I've ever used. No isses, more reliable than any keyboard I've owned in 20+ years of pc use.


----------



## keikei

Wha dis? Feather RGB Mouse (Ducky)


----------



## DarthBaggins

SoloCamo said:


> Gotta say, for the $30 I spent this Reddragon keyboard (with fake cherry blues) has been the best keyboard I've ever used. No isses, more reliable than any keyboard I've owned in 20+ years of pc use.


There are alot of good inexpensive options, RedDragon makes a good board and I think the switches they use are Otemu's which are actually a good switch (my son's $25 TKL uses their Blues). The Otemu Blues feel better than your standard blues and seem to have a better Click feel compare to Cherry's version.



keikei said:


> Wha dis? Feather RGB Mouse (Ducky)
> View attachment 2460347


Yeah Ducky finally brought the Feather to market, supposedly a good mouse - not a fan of it having the buttons on both side though, unless they allow to replace w/ blockers.


----------



## keikei

^I'm sure its for the ducky fanboi/gal to complete their rig theme. Its fanboi pricing to boot.


----------



## CptAsian

Recently purchased a handful of keyboard-related things, mainly a GMMK and a couple different sets of switches to try.

First up is Kailh Box Navys. They are, in every way, exactly what I hoped for. They're hilarious and I love them. That is all.


----------



## keikei

I'm seeing some new stock + new boards coming out. Looking to pull the trigger on a full size soon.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Lol I like how you post a bunch of 60-65% boards even though you're shopping for a full size. 

Also this thread is reminding me that it's been 22 days since I said that I was going to clean the keyboard that got dusty at work. Haven't even looked at the board since then. 🙃


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Lol I like how you post a bunch of 60-65% boards even though you're shopping for a full size.
> 
> Also this thread is reminding me that it's been 22 days since I said that I was going to clean the keyboard that got dusty at work. Haven't even looked at the board since then. 🙃


Its not quite as eye-catching as the one's posted. Also, not quite sure if it evens matches the toothpaste white keys I have currently either. I luv the look & format though.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I like beige keyboards. Haven't owned one in many years though. One time I pulled some beige caps off a cheap rubber dome board that had MX compatible key caps. Dug up some old photos of that monstrosity. Steelseries 7G with MX blacks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

keikei said:


> Its not quite as eye-catching as the one's posted. Also, not quite sure if it evens matches the toothpaste white keys I have currently either. I luv the look & format though.
> View attachment 2462644


Which model is that? Topre or MX style switches? That would make a good board over-all. I have down-sized from using full sized boards just due to desk space and how often I really use a numpad. 
I've been itching to get my first Topre board lately after seeing alot of the RealForce and HHKB options - leaning more towards a 87u or R2TLA from RealForce.


----------



## keikei

DarthBaggins said:


> Which model is that? Topre or MX style switches? That would make a good board over-all. I have down-sized from using full sized boards just due to desk space and how often I really use a numpad.
> I've been itching to get my first Topre board lately after seeing alot of the RealForce and HHKB options - leaning more towards a 87u or R2TLA from RealForce.


Leopold. They have several switches available. 6 months prior, everything was soldout. Now, looks like many models have restocked.


----------



## dwolvin

Good morning all,
What's the opinion of the GMMK? Can you get parts down the road if something fails (looking and the soldered in cable)? Anyone try Pandas (if they are out yet at all)?


----------



## Shawnb99

dwolvin said:


> Good morning all,
> What's the opinion of the GMMK? Can you get parts down the road if something fails (looking and the soldered in cable)? Anyone try Pandas (if they are out yet at all)?


These are out. Reviews were mixed on the quality though.









Drop + Invyr Holy Panda Mechanical Switches | Tactile Mechanical Keyboard Switches


The most tactile switches in the world, made with stems from Halo Clears or Halo Trues, with the housing found on Invry Panda Switches, Holy Panda switches combine the best of many worlds.




drop.com





Not sure about the GMMK but it looks like only the switches, o-rings and keycaps are replaceable. No need to replace the PCB since the board is cheap enough as it is so just buy a new one if you need to replace that.


----------



## dwolvin

Yeah, I just wouldn't want to get an extra case, but you are right- treat it as a PCB replacement for $69.99.

Any other reasonable TKL modular setups out there? I'm running an XMIT hall effect so it should last a while, but I'm starting to look. The Drop CTRL is the only other I've found so far...


----------



## DarthBaggins

keikei said:


> Leopold. They have several switches available. 6 months prior, everything was soldout. Now, looks like many models have restocked.


I knew it was a Leopold, was wonder the model #. *NVM figured it out by the name of the photo file - FC900R


----------



## Fluxmaven

DarthBaggins said:


> I've been itching to get my first Topre board lately after seeing alot of the RealForce and HHKB options - leaning more towards a 87u or R2TLA from RealForce.


Typing on my Realforce 87U right meow. It's a nice board. It's probably my least flashy board so I rotate it out of service in favor of my custom boards most of the time. If you just want a solid no frills board that's pleasant to type on, they are a great option.


dwolvin said:


> Good morning all,
> What's the opinion of the GMMK? Can you get parts down the road if something fails (looking and the soldered in cable)? Anyone try Pandas (if they are out yet at all)?


Love the GMMK. I bought the barebones TKL when they first came out just to use as a board for testing out switches. Didn't care if it was a junky board otherwise because I never intended to use it as a daily driver. It actually surprised me with the build quality. If you lube the stabilizers, it's a pretty good board. Also only the full size has an attached cable. The TKL and the compact both have removable cables.


----------



## dwolvin

Ah- thank you much for the review and info! I prefer detachable cables for a few reasons, the main one being a myostatin-doubled semi-feral cat that occasionally freaks out and destroys everything in her path to the safety of under the bed.


----------



## Shawnb99

So are Rama Works boards worth the money? Nearing the end of the group buy of the UA80-A and I'm hesitating throwing that much money on a keyboard. Am very interested in getting into swappable switches but it's been an expensive few months and $400 just for the board seems like a bit much. I dunno, I've never gone in too deep with mech keyboards before so I figured this time I'd ask for advice before I dived into the deep end


----------



## Fluxmaven

From a functional standpoint, no. If you just want a TKL with hot swap sockets, grab a Drop CTRL or a Glorious GMMK. 

You are paying a premium for the RAMA. Don't get me wrong, the UA80-A is a higher quality board. It's just not worth 2-5x more if you are just looking at it as a keyboard. When you see it as art or a collectible, then it I guess it's easier to justify the price.

They are finally coming out with the Kara on 11/11. It will be a lot cheaper but it's a 60% and plastic. This will be my first stop down the RAMA rabbit hole.


----------



## Shawnb99

Yeah I was debating grabing a Glorious GMMK instead. I'll wait for Rama to make a full sized one before I dive in. Might grab the Kate keyset though.


----------



## CptAsian

Shawnb99 said:


> Yeah I was debating grabing a Glorious GMMK instead. I'll wait for Rama to make a full sized one before I dive in. Might grab the Kate keyset though.


After using it for a few weeks, I can recommend the GMMK. Lighting modes are nice, LEDs themselves are quite nice color-wise (bright and distinct colors), and no messy software. Build quality is good as well; overall I think you'll have a hard time finding something better or even equal feature- and quality-wise for the price.


----------



## Shawnb99

CptAsian said:


> After using it for a few weeks, I can recommend the GMMK. Lighting modes are nice, LEDs themselves are quite nice color-wise (bright and distinct colors), and no messy software. Build quality is good as well; overall I think you'll have a hard time finding something better or even equal feature- and quality-wise for the price.


Thanks. I was going to grab their XXL deskmat as it was anyways.


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> From a functional standpoint, no. If you just want a TKL with hot swap sockets, grab a Drop CTRL or a Glorious GMMK.
> 
> You are paying a premium for the RAMA. Don't get me wrong, the UA80-A is a higher quality board. It's just not worth 2-5x more if you are just looking at it as a keyboard. When you see it as art or a collectible, then it I guess it's easier to justify the price.
> 
> They are finally coming out with the Kara on 11/11. It will be a lot cheaper but it's a 60% and plastic. This will be my first stop down the RAMA rabbit hole.
> 
> View attachment 2463717
> View attachment 2463722


Fancy. Wat keycaps?


----------



## dwolvin

Whoa, the Rama u80-a 'Moon' looks amazing! But they are asking $400...


----------



## Fluxmaven

keikei said:


> Fancy. Wat keycaps?


The keycaps in their photos are their new Kate profile. IDK if they are actually making the translucent purple ones or if those were just for the early renders... Either way, I'm not getting those. I'm going to put GMK Laser on it.


----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> Whoa, the Rama u80-a 'Moon' looks amazing! But they are asking $400...


Korean design and execution here.

YOU will always pay more moolah when it comes to anything linked to Korea  .

It really is the very best in Keyboard Design by looking at their whole keyboard. It's simply superb and any moron (that includes me) can put together their designs so easily with next to no problems.

Have always gone with their hot swap designs because who needs to solder anything in 2020 and beyond, when you have their keyboards available  ?


----------



## lurker2501

MAXIMUM WEEB /w FPS PRO


----------



## ToTheSun!

I'm absolutely disgusted.


----------



## lurker2501

You should be. That's the whole point.


----------



## Fluxmaven

lurker2501 said:


> MAXIMUM WEEB /w FPS PRO
> 
> View attachment 2464497


Don't forget to lube the switches and stabilizers


----------



## Angrychair

I have not looked at mech keyboard stuff in a few years, but there seem to have been a lot of innovations recently, what's cool and new.
I'm still rocking a Poker 3 as my daily.


----------



## CptAsian

GMMK Pro was recently announced and has been making some waves:








Glorious Gaming - Introducing GMMK PRO


Introducing the GMMK PRO. A Showpiece of Engineering & Design. GMMK PRO is an ultra premium, gasket-mounted 75% layout keyboard built for enthusiasts, gamers, and professionals. The GMMK PRO features a fully CNC machined aluminum case, 5-pin modular PCB, all-new screw-in GOAT stabilizers, a...




www.pcgamingrace.com


----------



## dwolvin

Nice to see them stepping up to drop!


----------



## ToTheSun!

About time they did a 75%!


----------



## dwolvin

Silly question, but does GMMK(pcgamingrace) ever have sales?


----------



## Fluxmaven

dwolvin said:


> Silly question, but does GMMK(pcgamingrace) ever have sales?


Yes. They usually have a black Friday discount. IDK if they will have it on the GMMK Pro since it's so new, but the rest of their stuff will likely have a decent discount. 

So far I have been very happy with Glorious. Bought my bare bones GMMK a few years ago just to use as a switch tester. I've since picked up a Model O as my daily driver mouse as well.


----------



## keikei

lurker2501 said:


> MAXIMUM WEEB /w FPS PRO
> 
> View attachment 2464497


Dats a hot mess in the best of ways. I'm now very curious to see if you're entire setup is theme dat way. 😅


----------



## ZealotKi11er

dwolvin said:


> Silly question, but does GMMK(pcgamingrace) ever have sales?


Yes. I forgot how much but it was decent.


----------



## maltamonk

At risk of insulting everyone in this thread.....Is this still a thing? Since Cherry's patent expired, mech keyboards are fairly cheap. I've used maybe 8 variants from $20 to $200 and tbh...there's not much difference these days.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

maltamonk said:


> At risk of insulting everyone in this thread.....Is this still a thing? Since Cherry's patent expired, mech keyboards are fairly cheap. I've used maybe 8 variants from $20 to $200 and tbh...there's not much difference these days.


In terms of mech keys, there are multiple versions far better than cherry. Most of mech space now is custom keyboards. Getting ur own keycaps, switches, board, frame, lubing etc etc.


----------



## dwolvin

But you are correct Maltamonk, you can get surprisingly good mech keyboards very cheap these days. I have a $25 TKL that I have for work/travel. It's pretty nice, but not as good as Kailh / Gateron these days (my home KB).


----------



## Fluxmaven

Had some rewards money in my drop account so I picked up one of these resin 60% cases.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ordered GMMK Pro. Have the DROP + INVYR HOLY PANDA which I have not yet used. Just need some nice keycaps. I think GMMK will provide some keycaps for sale but not sure. What do u guys recomend?


----------



## dwolvin

I've been on the fence about their 'pudding' caps. The price isn't bad as far as I can tell, and I think they might look good.  But I have a couple of random sets around here that I'm probably going to use when I order. Let us know how you like the Panda's! Figuring out what switch to get has been my biggest hurdle (Kailh Purple or Panda).


----------



## CptAsian

ZealotKi11er said:


> Ordered GMMK Pro. Have the DROP + INVYR HOLY PANDA which I have not yet used. Just need some nice keycaps. I think GMMK will provide some keycaps for sale but not sure. What do u guys recomend?


I also have a set of Holy Pandas that I haven't tried yet; I've been too entertained by the box navys to swap them out.

I definitely recommend most anything from Tai Hao if you want something that's not too extreme. Quality PBT caps, and I have both backlit and non-backlit sets and they're all great. Available in a nice variety of color combinations for reasonable prices too.



dwolvin said:


> I've been on the fence about their 'pudding' caps. The price isn't bad as far as I can tell, and I think they might look good. But I have a couple of random sets around here that I'm probably going to use when I order. Let us know how you like the Panda's! Figuring out what switch to get has been my biggest hurdle (Kailh Purple or Panda).


I've got a set of HyperX pudding caps from Amazon on my GMMK TKL. On the cheaper side price-wise, but they feel nice and look pretty much just as good as you'd expect. If they fit your layout and you want to embrace backlighting, I definitely recommend them.


----------



## dwolvin

Yeah, Box Brown/Purple because I prefer tactile (don't like loud switches)

But thanks!


----------



## Elrick

Don't know if everyone here on OCN knows about this latest all in one Group Buy;









Portico Keyboard: Magic Girl Edition


Say hello to Portico, TheKey.Company's entry level keyboard. A portico is a grand entrance to a stately building. This is your grand entrance into the world of magical mechanical keyboards. The Portico debuts in Mint and Purple to match Magic Girl, and comes as a complete keyboard build kit. The...




thekey.company





Getting this one for one of my Daughter's.

They have decided to follow *RAMA* with an all inclusive kit but went further with Key-caps, Stabs and Switches, all bundled together for a low cost.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gave one of my CM Quickfire Tk's a new home on my desk at work:


----------



## keikei




----------



## GermanyChris

Angrychair said:


> I have not looked at mech keyboard stuff in a few years, but there seem to have been a lot of innovations recently, what's cool and new.
> I'm still rocking a Poker 3 as my daily.


Heck I’m still using a poker 2 in a custom case while there has been a lot of stuff going on I don’t think it’s all that beneficial unless you want to build


----------



## DarthBaggins

GermanyChris said:


> Heck I’m still using a poker 2 in a custom case while there has been a lot of stuff going on I don’t think it’s all that beneficial unless you want to build


Only things that have really changed over the past few years are switches (smoothness, tactility, colors). Of course there have been some amazing board designs released for those that will build the board themselves. My main is a iKBC version of the Poker II (at home) that I swapped switches on to a Gat Black Ink v1 (lubed 205g0), work is my guilty fondness for CM boards (pre the current stuff) and I run a CM Quickfire Tk w/ MX Browns (plan to swap to something else - either my Gat x Mito Lasers (67g) or Glorious Pandas). 
Next to building and modding PC's - keyboard customization has been one of my favorite addictions/hobbies so far as alot can be done if you're willing to put in the labor/time no matter the budget.


----------



## GermanyChris

DarthBaggins said:


> Only things that have really changed over the past few years are switches (smoothness, tactility, colors). Of course there have been some amazing board designs released for those that will build the board themselves. My main is a iKBC version of the Poker II (at home) that I swapped switches on to a Gat Black Ink v1 (lubed 205g0), work is my guilty fondness for CM boards (pre the current stuff) and I run a CM Quickfire Tk w/ MX Browns (plan to swap to something else - either my Gat x Mito Lasers (67g) or Glorious Pandas).
> Next to building and modding PC's - keyboard customization has been one of my favorite addictions/hobbies so far as alot can be done if you're willing to put in the labor/time no matter the budget.












Pictures because it’s the internet.

I use a blue switch KBC at work and if I were to do it over again that’s what this board would be










I have this keychron K1 with low profile gateron blues, other than the build and Bluetooth issues that are all over the internet I don’t like this version of blues


----------



## DarthBaggins

part of me has debated on snagging another Poker to mod, it was fun to work on (and simple) - also it's easy enough to add LED's to as well since the PCB already has spots for them, which they activate per layer as well.


----------



## Fluxmaven

My first 60% boards were a Poker II and a V60 Mini. Loved them both. Enjoyed modding both of them, but I wouldn't seek one out these days. Custom 60% PCB's are dirt cheap and offer more options for layouts and programming.


----------



## dwolvin

Kono is having their black Friday sale- around 20% on the Gemini and Impulse keebs. Anyone have either of these? Both have hot swap sockets, PBT keycaps, RGB, etc...

I don't NEED a keyboard right now, but my nice one list a key (Press F, oh wait that's the dead switch).

Linky


----------



## nofearek9

duckyPad: Do-It-All Mechanical Macropad


Consolidate and streamline your workflow with a single keypress. OLED | Hot-Swap | RGB | DuckyScript | 32 Profiles | Open Source




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## AidanofVT

Hi all. I'm having an issue here. I just cleaned my Corsair K70 for the first time in five years, and after I was done one of the switches was stiff. It feels like there's something stuck in there: jiggling it and blowing into it can temporarily fix the stiffness. Unfortunately, from what I can tell the K70 is designed in such a way that opening up a switch is fairly untenable. Does anyone have any tips for non-invasively fixing this sort of problem? Or maybe there's a trick to open up the keycap from the top? I'm thinking maybe I could drill out the latches and then glue it back on...


----------



## Fluxmaven

^ The correct thing to do would be desolder the switch and replace it. 


Have been going back and forth for a while deciding what switches I wanted to get for my RAMA Kara. Ended up grabbing a couple boxes of Glorious Panda's on sale.

I'm also interested in trying some TKC x C³Equalz Dragonfruit when those come out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fluxmaven said:


> My first 60% boards were a Poker II and a V60 Mini. Loved them both. Enjoyed modding both of them, but I wouldn't seek one out these days. Custom 60% PCB's are dirt cheap and offer more options for layouts and programming.


Yeah I've been looking at PCB's as well, the Poker choice was just to have something else to tinker with that I wasn't worried on messing up and fixing if needed. I've been looking at Mysterium kits as well.


----------



## dwolvin

Let us know what you think of the Panda's! I was really debating getting those but decided to wait for a bit...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want to get a set of G-Pandas as well, also want to build some Polar & Red Pandas.

Been eying this kit as well - good to hone my soldering skills like the Mysterium kit: Barleycorn Keyboard Kit – NovelKeys LLC


----------



## Fluxmaven

I loaned my GMMK to a friend for a while so I don't have any hot swap board on hand to try out the Panda's but they did show up in the mail the other day. Debating if I want to run them stock or just go ahead and lube them while I wait for my Kara. That whole build is going to be a long time in the making though. The Laser keycaps are delayed, and the C³Equalz stabilizers I ordered ended up getting lost an the vendor didn't have more so they just refunded me... I'll probably end up just getting some of these clear/gold Zealio clones.

I was also eyeing that Barleycorn kit... I need another keyboard like I need a hole in my head though 😄 


Spoiler



😥really hyped for this to eventually show up... Maybe it will give me a few extra FPS in Cyberpunk.
DROP + Mito GMK Laser Custom Keycap Set 
(Dec 2) Production delays at GMK currently have this slated to be shipping in April 2021 
(Dec 13) Germany just announced they're in full-lockdown due to COVID19. While this doesn't impact (close) the GMK factory, it will no doubt impact their operations in some way.

I can't even remember when this was originally supposed to be delivered, but after a few delays it's finally making progress.
Kat Specimen
These completed production and are on their way to us now! Estimated transit + customs about a month and a half due to the holiday season. Mid/late January should start seeing shipment to customers.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was thinking of using it as my work board and retiring the CM Quickfire TK I have at work - would rather have a dedicated numpad than having to remember to swap numpad layers so I don't accidentally mess up some of the work books in Excel, lol.


----------



## Deeptek

Hey all.. Been a while since I have posted here.. Wanted to drop a few photos of some current and past boards that I have owned. Enjoy


----------



## keikei

Ya'll have any special keyboards for mmorpg's or is a full-sized enough? I wish I had a widescreen @ the moment as I need more reality for the map.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I just use a 60%, only time I use a semi full-size (QuickFire TK - fullsize that is the size of a TKL) is for work when I'm dealing with my books I handle day to day - even then I know I could get by on just a 60-65%. Making Macros is your friend and learning to set up layers.


----------



## Fluxmaven

C³Equalz X TKC Dragon Fruit switches just dropped so I picked up one box of 25 just to check them out. I thought it would be nice to try something with a lighter spring for a change. Also I love the pink. 😄


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those Dragonfruits look tasty, would love to try them out - currently looking at a tactile switch to put in a board for work (prefer tactile for work and linear at home).


----------



## Fluxmaven

My KAT Specimen keyset finally arrived. This is the set I originally had planned for this keyboard, but I've actually grown really fond of this board with SA Pulse. So I might put these on a different board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Somethings finally arrived, guess I need to finish lubing and filming my switches for the part from NovelKeys_ (scent of watermelon)


----------



## dwolvin

Is that key something from Fullmetal Alchemist?


----------



## DarthBaggins

That it is, Migi made a run from FA. Well made cap that was only $18


----------



## dwolvin

Nice!


----------



## Elrick

Just got some shipping notifications from *RAMA*;

Receiving via DHL:

M65-B × 1
HOTSWAP / MOON 

and 

PBT HEAVY INDUSTRY SEQ3 × 1

and

M65-B Starter Kit × 1

Some stuff finally get here to Convict Town  .


----------



## dwolvin

Jeebus that's an expensive keeb! Let us know what you think of it, please.

I do like their TKL's looks...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nice, I need to finish filming and lubing my switches to drop into the NK65 Entry (Watermelon) that recently arrived for me. Rama is on manufacturer that is high on my list for future builds.


----------



## keikei

It took a year, but here we are:


----------



## dwolvin

Interesting layout, how's it type?


----------



## keikei

dwolvin said:


> Interesting layout, how's it type?


Oh, just the standard cherry blue's. I tried experimenting a bit last year and ended up spending too much resulting in less than favorable results. Dats the hobby though right?! 😅 The board goes in & out of stock, so I figured I had the $, so I ordered one. Looking into one for BF6. Its the only fps series I play most of the time.


----------



## dwolvin

Gotcha on the switches, I meant the layout- I could see myself having a learning curve to stop hitting some of the moved keys around the enter area especially...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really it should be a slight adjustment to get used to, just a more compact 1800 from the looks of it. Only part I don't like is the lack of separation of the Fn row at the top


----------



## keikei

dwolvin said:


> Gotcha on the switches, I meant the layout- I could see myself having a learning curve to stop hitting some of the moved keys around the enter area especially...


Full-sized in a compact layout. The big catch is its basically uncustomizeable due to some of the keys.


----------



## nofearek9

Sale


The best mechanical keyboards and customer support.




epomaker.com


----------



## DarthBaggins

^They sent me an email on this, not a bad bunch of starter boards through them. Only thing is to check for if it takes Optical or Mechanical switches - they make boards that take either and normally when it states "Wawterproof" in the descriptions, those tend to be the ones that take Gateron Optical switches.
Also looks like they have open pre-orders for their GK96S (in regular and southpaw designs) - very similar to the Vortex Tab 90M but allows for hotswap on the switches (and I think custom cases can be found as well). A bug part of me really wants a 1800 layout (or 96 compact) as the closest thing I have to this are my two CM Quickfire TK's (one w/ MX Blues and the one with MX Browns is the one I have at my desk at work).


----------



## dwolvin

Thanks! I looked through their site and came to a similar conclusion; they look nice for the price, but you are locked into their switches.


----------



## DarthBaggins

If it's a standard hotswap (not an optical), you can use what ever switches you want.


----------



## dwolvin

Yeah, I looked again and think I had switched to an optical keeb while looking around. My bad!


----------



## keikei

So the keeb came in this afternoon...just waiting for it to thaw out!


----------



## dwolvin

Where are you?


----------



## keikei

dwolvin said:


> Where are you?


New England. We're getting our 2nd snowstorm of the month as we speak. There is an immediate difference as this new keeb is very flat looking, but does save a little more space vs the full keeb I'm swapping out. It doesnt look as gud at a glance, but feels noice.


----------



## dwolvin

Ah. Grew up in central Wisconsin, I've had enough snow for this life.


----------



## CptAsian

keikei said:


> Full-sized in a compact layout. The big catch is its basically uncustomizeable due to some of the keys.


Very nice, glad to see more Vortex boards (other than Poker variants) on here. I really do like that layout, but yes, there are quite a few non-standard keys on there. I put the SA Dolch set on my Tab90 (non-M) and it included loads of various key sizes and row profiles, so I was able to fit everything. I did "need" to put a couple novelties on it for the PN and Calculator keys since those aren't standard legends. So sets are out there, but unfortunately it's mainly the large and expensive sets that work. On the other hand, the default caps are quite nice. I enjoyed them for the few months before I got SA Dolch.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey Guys 

So I been looking for a wireless 60-75% wireless keyboard for my gaming setup, wireless which limits the choice. I ended up buying a sealed G915 TKL, as it ticked off all the right boxes.

But last night I just came across the Keychron K3, and absolutely fell in love the looks and features , when I initially was looking I only noticed the K2 wireless. 

So I’m on the fence still about still buying the K3 but had a few questions.. it’s the wireless drops issue read online just motherboard specific ? Should I not pay to much mind to it ? 

Secondly any big differences between the Low Profile Gateron Mechanical vs Low Profile Keychron Optical? 

Seems to me the K3 battery life sucks compared to the G915 but not really a deal breaker


----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> Ah. Grew up in central Wisconsin, I've had enough snow for this life.


Grew up in Western Australia, never seen Snow ever in my Life.

Have suffered though constant heat but never enjoyed the ultra cold crispness of Snow. Would love to experience that just once in my Lifetime.


----------



## dwolvin

Qu1ckset said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> So I been looking for a wireless 60-75% wireless keyboard for my gaming setup, wireless which limits the choice. I ended up buying a sealed G915 TKL, as it ticked off all the right boxes.
> 
> But last night I just came across the Keychron K3, and absolutely fell in love the looks and features , when I initially was looking I only noticed the K2 wireless.
> 
> So I’m on the fence still about still buying the K3 but had a few questions.. it’s the wireless drops issue read online just motherboard specific ? Should I not pay to much mind to it ?
> 
> Secondly any big differences between the Low Profile Gateron Mechanical vs Low Profile Keychron Optical?
> 
> Seems to me the K3 battery life sucks compared to the G915 but not really a deal breaker


Don't' know personally- but let us know if you find anything! Those do look pretty nice, and I could see a couple of the being on the shortlist for next keeb, but the prices seem almost to good to be true...



Elrick said:


> Grew up in Western Australia, never seen Snow ever in my Life.
> 
> Have suffered though constant heat but never enjoyed the ultra cold crispness of Snow. Would love to experience that just once in my Lifetime.


Like desert heat, it's fun for a visit (fun equal to the lavishness of the dwelling). Extremes are just generally not fun for long.


----------



## Elrick

Just ordered a new TKL from here;









NK87 - Aluminum Edition Preorder


The NK87™ - Aluminum Edition is a TKL keyboard with a hotswap PCB. The PCB is VIA compatible with per switch RGB lighting. The switches are south facing. The kit will come with the aluminum case, aluminum plate, PCB, NK_ plate mount stabilizers and silicone dampening material fully assembled...




novelkeys.xyz





Mine is an all Beige coloured version, simply because I don't have a Beige Coloured Aluminium Keyboard in my possession.

Hotswap and other things bundled in for the price, what more could you want?


----------



## dwolvin

I looked and was just about to say beautiful, please tell us you chose something other than beige! But, if that's the need... I have to say the cosmic purple is an interesting color...


----------



## keikei




----------



## luckyduck

ABKO K965P V2 Full Size Keyboard


ABKO K965P V2 Full Size Keyboard




computers.woot.com





Impulse bought this as I wanted to own a topre style board without the price. Thing is really nice, and I have the option of mx compatible keycaps. I'd definitely recommend this keyboard if you are looking to hop on the "topre" train.


----------



## Darren9

I don't have a collection, and only got a new one because the 8 year old Quickfire TK started to drop some presses on certain keys (that and I had a six second pause in the POST of my new PC waiting for the keyboard to initialise to get into BIOS). I decided I couldn't be switching between arrow keys and numpad any more, I have apps and games that use both, turns out though that was far less important that a "CALC" button. I don't think I can have a keyboard without one now I've tried it. Vortex TAB90-M that's pictured a few posts back and the same switches I had already, no drama at all really.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Elrick said:


> Just ordered a new TKL from here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NK87 - Aluminum Edition Preorder
> 
> 
> The NK87™ - Aluminum Edition is a TKL keyboard with a hotswap PCB. The PCB is VIA compatible with per switch RGB lighting. The switches are south facing. The kit will come with the aluminum case, aluminum plate, PCB, NK_ plate mount stabilizers and silicone dampening material fully assembled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novelkeys.xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is an all Beige coloured version, simply because I don't have a Beige Coloured Aluminium Keyboard in my possession.
> 
> Hotswap and other things bundled in for the price, what more could you want?


Saw them tease this a month ago right after I ordered my NK65 Watermelon, I want to get the Purple and Yellow versions of the NK87 - for the price it's really not a bad deal considering everything else on the market for an Alu chassis board.


----------



## Elrick

DarthBaggins said:


> I want to get the Purple and Yellow versions of the NK87 - for the price it's really not a bad deal considering everything else on the market for an Alu chassis board.


Was also looking at the Yellow version (already have loads of Purple, Pink, Red, Orange, Green and Blue coloured TKLs).

Will see how this *Beige* one turns out then my next order shall indeed be a *Yellow* version. If they don't stuff up this order, anything can happen before you receive the paid item.

This would be my very first purchase from them, hence I have to first see how that goes before unleashing the unlimited beast '*Visa Card*'.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Which switches you guys like for gaming? I tried Liners 35-55g, Tactile, Clicky (blues and box green) and tactile seem to be the best for me.


----------



## dwolvin

Same- I'm a tactile preference guy here...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tactile for work and linear at home.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Clicky for everything because I hate my coworkers, friends on discord, and myself. 

Currently I'm actually using tactile boards for everything but I do have a bunch of clicky boards as well.


----------



## dwolvin

What's the Letterkenny line? “I hate the world, I hate my parents, I hate myself!”


----------



## CptAsian

In practice, I don't really find different switches providing better experiences for gaming over typing or vice versa, so I just switch between clicky and tactile to keep things fresh.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finished for now, NK65 Watermelon - Gateron x Mito Laseron 70g, Lubed Krytox 205g0 (springs lubed Krytox 105), Filmed w/ TX Keys Red Switch films - JTK Rainy Day (temp caps until I can source some more fitting for the build)








I will be taking better photos later when the weather is nicer.​


----------



## nofearek9

Keychron K12 | A Versatile 60% Wireless Mechanical Keyboard


60% Layout | Wireless or Wired | Hot-swappable Option | Mechanical or Optical Switches | For Mac and Windows | Lasts up to 2 months




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## dwolvin

I never mentioned, but I found out BoBa switches fit in my cheap Tecware Phantom, so I have a set incoming (silent tactile). I'll post pics if anyone is interested. I like this cheap keeb well enough, and finding that it has modular switches and I can even get good replacements was a bonus!


----------



## keikei

Fluxmaven said:


> Clicky for everything because I hate my coworkers, friends on discord, and myself.
> 
> Currently I'm actually using tactile boards for everything but I do have a bunch of clicky boards as well.


😅 

Can anyone recommend me a mousepad that covers a lot of desk restate and resists perpheral shifting? That **** drives me crazy. Clicky4life.


----------



## dwolvin

There are a ton of good ones cheap on Akibara (siq)... I was gifted a nice one (Corsair I think?) and it's great, but the one I picked up from AB is equally nice, comes with a ton of different graphics and is about $25 cheaper...

THIS is similar to the one I have (mine is a black and grey world map). I don't remember what seller it came from (also a gift), but that one was recommended on [H].


----------



## Fluxmaven

I've never had issues with the large desk pads moving around. I have several different ones from novelkeys.xyz and thekey.company. Before the novelty themed desk mats got super popular I used Tekmat gun cleaning mats as mousepads and they work great as well.


----------



## dwolvin

Recieved my Boba u4's, they had the pair of locator posts but that was easy to remove. picks of the upgrade and sound difference on Imgur.
Oof, I posted public, and they are quick to downvote!








All Boba's in~








With a set of mystery PBT doubleshot from somewhere (Drop or Kickstarter?) a many years back


----------



## Fluxmaven

Been itching to do something mech related recently so I started looking for updates on some of the stuff I ordered last year.

RAMA have the Kara boards in their warehouse now so those should be shipping out sometime soon-ish.

GMK Laser is finally on its way. 









Drop dropped the price on these to $20 so I snagged a pink one


----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> All Boba's in~
> View attachment 2484537
> 
> With a set of mystery PBT doubleshot from somewhere (Drop or Kickstarter?) a many years back


PLEASE get rid of those FUGLY key caps.

With superfine switches, always make sure you've got decent Key-caps upon them to appreciate their GREATNESS  .


----------



## dwolvin

Well, here's the thing; The other caps are getting smoothed out (ABS), and I rather like these. The test is legible and the simple modifier keys make me happy. The only problem is the left Win key should really be a Crtl, but I don't use / don't really care. I could see getting some glorious aura keycaps v2 or something similar, but for now these are good.

But what do you hate about these? Profile? Font?

(edited because I can't spell)


----------



## Rainmaker91

I am having a bit of an issue finding places that offer keycaps like the ones I want. I have a Varmilo board which is serving me quite well, but the fact that it came with solid caps rather than doubleshot ones is bugging me. So I am really curious if anyone knows where I can get some decent doubleshot caps for non en/us boards? Specifically Norwegian ISO boards, or Scandinavian ISO boards. The caps I have now are working well for just normal use, but if I want to play games in a darker setting it is prooving a bit troublesome to be able to read the legend on the caps.


----------



## dwolvin

ISO means expensive (I understand), but check GloriousKeyboards, or MassDrop (I know there are others, but have never used).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So I signed up for GMMK Pro hoping it would be no more than 250. 
I paid $300 USD without buying switches. The so-called budged mech is going to be around $400 USD.


----------



## Fluxmaven

GMMK Pro was never supposed to be a budget option... It's marketed as a premium board. It's still much cheaper than the boutique boards that offer the same features and since it's from a larger company, you wont be waiting years for the group buy to go through.


----------



## dwolvin

Seconded, their non-pro board is a great bang for the buck setup, and the base is about a hundred bucks cheaper. The Pro was always upmarket.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dwolvin said:


> ISO means expensive (I understand), but check GloriousKeyboards, or MassDrop (I know there are others, but have never used).


The issue with Massdrop is that it is almost entirelly US/Eng layout bords in an ANSI. I can't really use that since I have an ISO board and I really need something that is tailored for a different language. It would take way too long for me to get used to an English layout board at this point, and that is assuming I don't want to use any of the specific letters that are added on for Scandinavian layouts.

GloriousKeyboards is a decent option, but their basic cap kit is trash quality compared to the PBT caps that came with my Varmilo board. It's decent enough as a replacement for ABS caps, but not a whole lot more. I don't know if they offer any other caps than those though as I quite frankly haven't looked yet.

Price wise I don't mind paying a bit more for the caps, it's just that I have no idea where to find them which is more my issue.


----------



## dwolvin

Glorious are PBT, but I don't know the quality at all. And I feel you, I learned typing on an English ISO layout, and it took a while to get used to the different layout around the enter key (some might argue I never have  ). No idea on getting Scandinavian typefaces, I'm going to bet you'll need to find a Euro manufacturer and pay out the nose.

Good luck!


----------



## Elrick

Here is another sweet keyboard worth buying;









Titan65 Aluminum/Brass Mechanical Keyboard KitBrass / White / Hotswap


Note: This is a Group Buy. It launched April 1st and closed April 30th. Please check the Weekly Updates page for current status of production. Pre-orders for extra stock will go live soon. Designed to use a burger mount system, sandwiching the plate between washers and gaskets on either side...




kono.store





Have put in an order for an all White version with Brass.

Good to see further development of 65 key designs these days because 60 keyed junk, is so old and tiring.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dwolvin said:


> Glorious are PBT, but I don't know the quality at all. And I feel you, I learned typing on an English ISO layout, and it took a while to get used to the different layout around the enter key (some might argue I never have  ). No idea on getting Scandinavian typefaces, I'm going to bet you'll need to find a Euro manufacturer and pay out the nose.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, to be clear though I am referring specifically to the cheap replacements you get from GMMK which are ABS. I have them for another board here as I honestly just needed anything for it. I did notice they have PBT caps, but those are only available in English ANSI layout. 

Looking at it closer there are some options available to me locally as well:

Ducky PBT seamless doubleshot caps
Tai Hao PBT doubleshot (exotic colour option)
Razer PBT Upgrade kit

Anyone have any experience with any of these? Does anyone know how they compare to Varmilo's dye-sub PBT caps? Any input would really be appreciated.


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> Looking at it closer there are some options available to me locally as well:
> 
> Ducky PBT seamless doubleshot caps
> Tai Hao PBT doubleshot (exotic colour option)
> Razer PBT Upgrade kit
> 
> Anyone have any experience with any of these? Does anyone know how they compare to Varmilo's dye-sub PBT caps? Any input would really be appreciated.


Ducky PBT seamless has quality finish BUT the RGB shine through, is ridiculously low.

Tai Hao PBT is okay because their caps are rather thinner, hence you get okay shine through.

Razer PBT kit is not bad but the shine through is rather low, again if you don't care about RGB at all then they have produced a rather decent key-set for the money.

You youngsters tend to go for all RGB these days so the above mentioned key-caps do the job, of allowing some light through them.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Elrick said:


> Ducky PBT seamless has quality finish BUT the RGB shine through, is ridiculously low.
> 
> Tai Hao PBT is okay because their caps are rather thinner, hence you get okay shine through.
> 
> Razer PBT kit is not bad but the shine through is rather low, again if you don't care about RGB at all then they have produced a rather decent key-set for the money.
> 
> You youngsters tend to go for all RGB these days so the above mentioned key-caps do the job, of allowing some light through them.


I don't really care about RGB, but my Varmilo board came with white LEDs on them even if it came with solid keycaps. I love these caps and all, but I just get annoyed with not seeing the legends in low light conditions. Sometimes movies and games require a dark room for the full effect after all, and I can't have a light pointing on my board at all times.

I think I'll ignore the Razer ones since I noticed now that they are English caps and not Scandinavian ones. Are there any major quality issues with the other two or is it completely fine to pick whichever one is in stock?


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> I don't really care about RGB, but my Varmilo board came with white LEDs on them even if it came with solid keycaps. I love these caps and all, but I just get annoyed with not seeing the legends in low light conditions. Sometimes movies and games require a dark room for the full effect after all, and I can't have a light pointing on my board at all times.
> 
> I think I'll ignore the Razer ones since I noticed now that they are English caps and not Scandinavian ones. Are there any major quality issues with the other two or is it completely fine to pick whichever one is in stock?


The downside with ALL led lit keyboards is that the top side of the key area is only lighted, hence you're better off going with Ducky Key-caps because of their side by side legends, which provide nearly 90+% led lit and they're easily available, have to check if they supply your language set here.

Tai-hao PBT backlit Keycaps are also okay for your usage, since you are relying upon a single white led colour to function with these key-caps. Although I have no idea if they do supply your kind of language key-set.

Razer wouldn't care about your language, hence no supply for your own usage unless you're strictly an American.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Elrick said:


> The downside with ALL led lit keyboards is that the top side of the key area is only lighted, hence you're better off going with Ducky Key-caps because of their side by side legends, which provide nearly 90+% led lit and they're easily available, have to check if they supply your language set here.
> 
> Tai-hao PBT backlit Keycaps are also okay for your usage, since you are relying upon a single white led colour to function with these key-caps. Although I have no idea if they do supply your kind of language key-set.
> 
> Razer wouldn't care about your language, hence no supply for your own usage unless you're strictly an American.


The reason I am mentioning these sets is because they specifically are supplied in my language to start with. I can get Kingston, CoolerMaster or any other brand caps in my language as well. Issue is that those are mostly ABS, and only Tai Hao and Ducky is readily available in my specific language and layout.

As for the LEDs on my board, they are placed at the "bottom" rather than at the top like a lot of Cherry based boards are. I'll put an image of a varmilo board in this post to show what I mean. It's not my board, but it might as well be as all of them are built more or less the same.


----------



## dwolvin

Oh, that's going to make it more difficult to get shinethrough for sure!


----------



## D-EJ915

Unfortunately for custom caps they're basically non-rgb/non-led oriented. Besides that maybe hop on a group buy though you'll have to wait a few months.


----------



## Elrick

Rainmaker91 said:


> As for the LEDs on my board, they are placed at the "bottom" rather than at the top like a lot of Cherry based boards are. I'll put an image of a varmilo board in this post to show what I mean. It's not my board, but it might as well be as all of them are built more or less the same.
> View attachment 2485701


Remembered having a Cherry keyboard some years ago with the leds in the very same position, got rid of it as soon as possible.

The keycaps were useless because it only showed the bottom part of the legends which were few and far between. Far better in getting another keyboard without leds or even better, get one with the leds on top.

Never bothered to ever get a Varmilo keyboard, now I know why.......


----------



## Elrick

Here's some more decent keyboards being sold;









NK65 - Aluminum Edition


The NK65™ - Aluminum Edition is a standard 65% layout keyboard with a hotswap PCB. The PCB is VIA compatible with per switch RGB lighting.




novelkeys.xyz





Had to purchase two more from them, being one Purple and one Silver model. Not bad pricing considering they're mostly Aluminium and the youngsters, seem to love them.


----------



## dwolvin

Love the color of the purple, but does south facing mean LED on top or bottom?


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> Love the color of the purple, but does south facing mean LED on top or bottom?


BOTTOM  .


----------



## dwolvin

So... better for solid caps and worse for shine though..?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

dwolvin said:


> So... better for solid caps and worse for shine though..?


Solid caps are better in my opinion.


----------



## dwolvin

See that's the thing, I don't know the percentages but many prefer shinethrough. I know I do, even if it's not very important.


----------



## CptAsian

ZealotKi11er said:


> View attachment 2486841
> View attachment 2486842


GMMK Pro? Looks fantastic, super clean. What are your thoughts on it so far?


----------



## Deeptek




----------



## ZealotKi11er

CptAsian said:


> GMMK Pro? Looks fantastic, super clean. What are your thoughts on it so far?


Not an expert but makes all my other cheaper keyboards feel cheap. 
I think its well worth the money. Holy pandas are also very good.


----------



## Elrick

ZealotKi11er said:


> Not an expert but makes all my other cheaper keyboards feel cheap.
> I think its well worth the money. Holy pandas are also very good.


Correct. All Aluminium Keyboards have this effect.

Waiting for my order to come through here in Convict Town. It shall be filled with 67g Zilents - the better MX switch, designed thus far.


----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> See that's the thing, I don't know the percentages but many prefer shinethrough. I know I do, even if it's not very important.


Dye Sub PBTs have always been good. But I do allow the shine below aspect to occur because it helps to light up the surrounding field when typing at night.

Although I would need lighter coloured PBT key caps, to see everything clearly when it's around 11 pm.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What are considered best linear switches?


----------



## Elrick

ZealotKi11er said:


> What are considered best linear switches?











Tealio® V2 Switches (Linear)


One order = 10x switches. Voted Best modern keyboard or company - Deskthority Awards 2016 Tealio switches come in 1 variant. The spring weight is rated at "bottom out" force, not actuation! Our Tealio switches have been tweaked with wobble reduction and improved smoothness compared to regular...




zealpc.net













Turquoise Tealio® Switches (Linear)


Introducing our Second Release for the Boutique Collection - Turquoise Tealio Switches These switches were designed with the enthusiasts in mind that value aesthetics and ultimate smoothness. Two weights are offered: 63.5g and 65g bottom out. 63.5g Turquoise Tealio switches feature a vibrant...




zealpc.net













Sakurio® / Rosélio® Switches (Silent Linear)


62g Sakurio (サクリオ) features a Pantone 1765C stem. 67g Rosélio feature a Pantone 189C stem. These switches will keep you company this Valentine's day. Indulge yourself with these smooth and silent linears with every stroke. 1 order = 10x switches




zealpc.net













Healio® V2 Switches (Silent Linear)


Orange 63.5g Healio™ Switches (Silent Linear)




zealpc.net





These are the very BEST Linear switches currently available. Never used them, as I always liked the range of Zilents instead.


----------



## nofearek9

there is no such thing (best) ,each switch has diferent characteristics that some plp love some dont,for me the best are cherry mx blacks,for others are the red ,silver,zeal,unholy pandas,etc,etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I currently use some Gateron Clears. I bought them for gaming thinking I would like 35g springs. I bought some entry level Gateron yellows. Will be my first switches I open and lube.


----------



## CptAsian

nofearek9 said:


> there is no such thing (best) ,each switch has diferent characteristics that some plp love some dont,for me the best are cherry mx blacks,for others are the red ,silver,zeal,unholy pandas,etc,etc.


This. There are definitely some switches that should be avoided (though most common ones are alright), but when choosing a switch, the biggest factor by far is your own preference.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I've never liked linear switches but I've considered giving them another shot now that there are more options. I like the C³Equalz dragon fruit tactiles I have. So I've considered trying their tangerine linear or Novelkey Cream switches.


----------



## Elrick

Jump on these before they're gone - yet again;









Please Log In






mehkee.com





Currently a very decent Tactile switch that has a THOCK sound. For those that love it - ONLY.

Have already purchased the 68g range for some keyboards here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

New caps came in that I wanted to try on my NK65 EE Watermelon:


----------



## Fluxmaven

Got a bunch of keyboard stuff in over the last week. I'm gonna wait to put my GMK Laser on my Rama board when it shows up. I did swap my other custom board with KAT Spectrum into this green resin case.


----------



## dwolvin

There is a non-zero chance that cat is setting a trap to steal your keyboard.


----------



## keikei

ZealotKi11er said:


> View attachment 2486841
> View attachment 2486842


----------



## nofearek9

EpomakerB21 - Retro Wireless Mechanical Keyboard


Retro Ergonomic Design | Knob Controls | PBT SA Keycaps | 4000mAH Battery | Cherry Switches | BT 5.0 | Check out 'EpomakerB21 - Retro Wireless Mechanical Keyboard' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## gl0ckc0ma

I just bought a Keychron K4 v.2 and I love it. It is the size of a 10 keyless with the 10 keypad. 
I also switched out the keycaps for some Glorious Aura Keycaps. 

The pudding caps look great with the K4s RGB.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Completed setup for now:


----------



## dwolvin

Whoa, that's really clean looking!


----------



## Elrick

dwolvin said:


> Whoa, that's really clean looking!


Put in an order for 2 keysets.

Can't wait to try them out on some keyboards here. The dye sub looks okay from the images he provided.


----------



## gl0ckc0ma

Here is the layout for the Keychron K4. I love the 10 keyless size with the 10 keys.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I've Coiled a normal plastic sleeved cable for my Keyboard! Tell me what you think!! (I Know... I coiled it to the wrong side...)


----------



## Fluxmaven

CarnageHimura said:


> I've Coiled a normal plastic sleeved cable for my Keyboard! Tell me what you think!! (I Know... I coiled it to the wrong side...)


Looks good 

Reminds me that I have some custom cables I started, but never finished. I sleeved some cable with paracord and techflex, but my bag of USB connectors got lost when I moved and I never got around to ordering more.


----------



## nofearek9

*BM60 60% Hot-Swappable RGB PCB*
$45








BM60 60% Hot-Swappable RGB PCB | Mechanical Keyboards | Components Mechanical Keyboards | Drop


Drop exclusive price and reviews: BM60 60% Hot-Swappable RGB PCB | Building a portable keyboard? Start things off right with the BM60 PCB. A cutting-edge hub...




drop.com


----------



## reqq

stupid question. can you use a usb cable design for a mouse and use for a keyboard? My ducky have very short and stiff usb cable, was thinking buying a soft mouse cable instead


----------



## Fluxmaven

Does your Ducky have a removeable cable? Most of their boards that I have seen have either a Mini USB or USB-C port and you can use whatever cable you want.


----------



## reqq

Fluxmaven said:


> Does your Ducky have a removeable cable? Most of their boards that I have seen have either a Mini USB or USB-C port and you can use whatever cable you want.


yes removable usb c connector.. oki cool thanks


----------



## Den-Fi

Finished up my up my KBD MAJA.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just makes me want a Maja/Alice more, nice build 👍


----------



## Den-Fi

DarthBaggins said:


> Just makes me want a Maja/Alice more, nice build 👍


Thanks! It was a fun build. Esp being my first ergo. I was skeptical that I'd like it, which is why I ended up building in the first place. 
Al—MAJA in Wonderland Here's a few more pics of it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Finally got my Kara... Already have a support ticket open for a bad PCB 😥 

At least it looks cool and the Glorious pandas feel nice. 

Still wish I would have tested it BEFORE I built the whole thing. Figured for once it wasn't some $30 PCB from aliexpress so I wouldn't need to worry about it. Oh well, hopefully their support gets me straightened out in a timely fashion.


----------



## dwolvin

Soldered together? Could it be a cold solder joint?


----------



## Fluxmaven

It's the hot swap version so there isn't any end user soldering involved. Shows up as USB device not recognized, a request for the USB device descriptor failed. QMK Toolbox doesn't detect it in DFU mode even with the reset button pressed. and VIA doesn't detect it either.


----------



## dwolvin

Ow, that sucks. Let us know the outcome- It'll certainly be good to know if they are good swapping the board! I just replaces the switches on my cheap KB after I noticed it had hotswap sockets, but I could see getting a higher quality KB eventually.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I got an automated high volume of tickets email saying I should hear back in 3-5 business days. I'm not really worried about it, I have plenty of other boards to use in the meantime.


----------



## T.Sharp

Maybe someone can help me here. I’ve got an iKBC CD108 with Cherry browns. I used it for a couple years but switched to a scissor switch membrane keyboard because I type faster and make less mistakes with the short travel keys.

I tried using o-rings to shorten and soften the travel of the keys but they didn’t work because the cross supports inside the keycaps are different heights depending on the row. Some keys would bottom out on the o-rings and others would not.

I’m wondering if there’s any kind of rubber mat with cutouts for switches that could be laid under the keycaps, on top of the metal backplane. Something that would make the switches (or rather the keycaps) bottom out with less travel, and get rid of the clack.

Thanks 🤙


----------



## Fluxmaven

I already hate Chery Browns enough as is, I couldn't imagine how gross they would be slapping into some sort of rubber mat.  

As far as other products that might help... QMX clips are the only thing I can think of. They are more about quieting the clack and wouldn't really reduce travel much. O-rings are still the best bet, you would just need to swap to keycaps that are more uniform 

There are low profile mechanical switches these days, but that would involve buying a new board. Personally, I would just try typing on what you have for a week or so and see if you can naturally adjust to the longer travel. 

Update on my issues:
RAMA has been easy to deal with. They had me try a few things and take some detailed photos of the PCB. Still didn't work so they are sending out a new PCB.


----------



## T.Sharp

Fluxmaven said:


> I already hate Chery Browns enough as is, I couldn't imagine how gross they would be slapping into some sort of rubber mat.


Seems it would be more firm than o-rings, since the entire perimeter of the caps would make contact, and of course rubber can come in any durometer (hardness) you want 🤷‍♂️

When I tried o-rings, the keys that did bottom out on the rings felt gross, and that was with the harder o-rings. Based on the way the caps and switches contact the rings, it really seems less than ideal, even if the key caps had equal height cross supports and all bottomed out at the same throw distance.



Fluxmaven said:


> As far as other products that might help... QMX clips are the only thing I can think of. They are more about quieting the clack and wouldn't really reduce travel much. O-rings are still the best bet, you would just need to swap to keycaps that are more uniform


Those look interesting! Thanks for the suggestion, might have to try them. 

I've used the board for a couple years already, and never really got used to it. I bottom out the keys no matter what. End up slamming them when i'm typing quickly. lol


----------



## Fluxmaven

If you've had it for years and never been happy with it why not move on? 

Part of why I hate browns is how light they are. Easy to bottom out and they are barely tactile.

Get something with a higher activation and bottom out force and you likely would have a different experience. 

For example the BOX Royals I'm typing on right meow are 75g vs 45g actuation force on Browns. The only key I bottom out is the space bar.


----------



## T.Sharp

Fluxmaven said:


> If you've had it for years and never been happy with it why not move on?
> 
> Part of why I hate browns is how light they are. Easy to bottom out and they are barely tactile.
> 
> Get something with a higher activation and bottom out force and you likely would have a different experience.
> 
> For example the BOX Royals I'm typing on right meow are 75g vs 45g actuation force on Browns. The only key I bottom out is the space bar.


Yeah, I think that's my best bet. I always thought the browns felt like junk too. The Royals look promising, I definitely prefer a stiff short throw tactile switch.

Do you know of any switches that are more comparable to scissor switch laptop keyboards, as far as travel distance? My current keyboard is a Logi K380 😄

I wish there were key switches with tactile feedback and throw distance comparable to a microswitch. I find the click to be really satisfying.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Sorry, I've only used full travel switches. I've also mostly been into clicky switches.

I know things like Kailh Low Profile Choc Burnt Orange exist, but I've never tried them.

*Actually, I did briefly try some Kailh speed switches which are slightly reduced travel, but it wasn't really my thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Hi guys. I have been using GMMK Pro with Holy Panda switches and been noticing some keys need to be pressed much harder to register. Is this a issue with the sockets or switches themselfs?


----------



## dwolvin

I'd think switches, swap a couple to different sockets to be sure...


----------



## grazz1984




----------



## dwolvin

Interesting, What kind of switches? Are they local to you (I'm having trouble with the website)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just put in my order for the GMK Analog Dreams R2 GB, can't wait to get it (just have to wait until next year now).


----------



## Fluxmaven

Got a replacement PCB for my RAMA Kara today. Turns out the PCB was fine and it was actually the cable that connects the PCB to the USB-C daughterboard. So now I have a working board with a spare PCB and daughterboard. Considering it was coming from Australia, around 2 weeks from ticket placed to me now typing on a working board is pretty good.


----------



## DarthBaggins

How're you liking the Kara, still kick myself for not snagging one - but from my understanding it was going to be a multiple run board set from Rama Works. Also the crew at Rama are awesome people who love what they do and the community.


----------



## Fluxmaven

The board itself is awesome. Goes together really well, and looks nice. I'm gonna have to remap some keys I think. The default HHKB layout is just not quite my jam. They are going to be doing a 2nd release soon with some different colors. I'm planning on grabbing a musk (pink) backplate to swap out to really max out the laser color scheme.


----------



## HITTI

In my possession IBM model m Oct 6 1988, ikbc cd87 v1, redragon K552 red.


----------



## Fluxmaven

HITTI said:


> In my possession IBM model m Oct 6 1988
> 
> View attachment 2514090


My keyboard bucket list still includes a Model M SSK and a Model F with a click solenoid. I have a 122 key model M I pull out from time to time, but it's not very practical as a daily keyboard.


----------



## Elrick

Fluxmaven said:


> My keyboard bucket list still includes a Model M SSK and a Model F with a click solenoid. I have a 122 key model M I pull out from time to time, but it's not very practical as a daily keyboard.


On my Bucket List there is always some models from the REALFORCE range, that have 55g capacity.

Superior Thorpie addiction, well worth cultivating during your Lifetime on Planet Earth.

Enough said here......


----------



## Fluxmaven

Elrick said:


> On my Bucket List there is always some models from the REALFORCE range, that have 55g capacity.


My current daily driver at work is a 55g Realforce 87U. It's a nice board, but a bit on the light side for my tastes. Eventually I'll swap in some BKE heavy domes.


----------



## Elrick

Fluxmaven said:


> My current daily driver at work is a 55g Realforce 87U. It's a nice board, but a bit on the light side for my tastes. Eventually I'll swap in some BKE heavy domes.


We're now all stuck with using Samsung/Lenovo Pads and some Laptops in our Work Place, mainly due to their inability to fail from working, when dropped into oil or mud/water (have tried destroying them in both environments).

Keyboards now seem to be a Home Only leisure product as our Business surges into the new arena of using flat screens to input and send/receive data. Miss not having Keys under my fingers when using some of these devices, but that is how this nasty 21st century has been forced upon us now  .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So I have been having a lot of misregistered key press with Holy Pandas. I searched online and it seems like its a common problem. What do you guys recommend I try that has similar properties 'tactile'.


----------



## Elrick

ZealotKi11er said:


> So I have been having a lot of misregistered key press with Holy Pandas. I searched online and it seems like its a common problem. What do you guys recommend I try that has similar properties 'tactile'.


These are the ones I use exclusively for 2021;









Aqua Zilent® V2 Switches (Silent Tactile)


These switches were designed with the enthusiasts in mind that value aesthetics, tactility, and silence. Two weights are offered: 62g and 67g bottom out.




zealpc.net





They have never stopped working unless the hot-swap socket is buggered. Have also chosen more hot swap socket keyboards due to their extreme ease in quickly getting out broken or damaged switches and getting fully working ones into them.


----------



## Elrick

Here is the one I got just now;









Fully Assembled Epoch 80% Mechanical Keyboard


Here are the replaceable color blocks: Click here If your Epoch keyboard order is Unfulfilled, please contact our customer service to add the block in your order directly, no need to cancel the order to re-order or pay twice for shipping. Thanks! Specs Design by CARY WORKS Case color option...




kbdfans.com





Fully working Dolch Keyboard out of Aluminium in Black and have also, a ready set of Dolch Key-caps busting to be installed upon this beauty.

Will come with preinstalled Zilents V2 67G.

Was always interested in this keyboard but kept missing the complete purchase until this came in today. Good to see my *Dolch* addiction is being fuelled yet again  .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Out with old: 











In with the new:


----------



## Raul-7

4 Key PBT Dye Sub Keycap set - Penguin (KBParadise)


4 Key PBT Dye Sub Keycap set - Penguin (KBParadise)



mechanicalkeyboards.com





Where can I find keys like these to customize my keyboard?


----------



## Elrick

Has anyone put through an order here;









KBDfans Odin Mechanical Keyboard


JSON File Solder Version.json Hot-swap Version.json Update Finish most of the shipment (2022-01-21） Arranging the shipment this week（2021-12-21） Arranging the shipment after December 15th（2021-12-08） In Production （2021-10-07） Group Buy ends（2021-09-15） Estimated shipping date: December...




kbdfans.com





Personally went for the purple Model with Brass plate here, including all the Brass Emblem and Weights being offered.

Not bad for a full on Hot-Swap socket model  .


----------



## Fluxmaven

Finally found my Future Funk desk mat. I think it pairs nicely with my RAMA Kara with GMK Laser.


----------



## GeneO

Well I know this is entry level. I have a Glorious TKL keyboard with the browns and their stock double-shot ABS keycaps and Gateron browns. I just installed some genuine Cherry gold-plated stabilizers with the tape and clip mods and 205 GO grease and they really sound good now (were not too bad to start). 

I am thinking about getting some Gateron reds and lube them. I am also keeping and eye out for some good black double-shot PBT keycaps as I don't like the (split) font on the stock ones. Only thing I have found so far is the Ducky seamless. Any suggestions?


----------



## WebsterRKL

New keyboard just arrived from heaven! 

It's so beautiful!

It's my 4th HHKB, oh yea! I realize its not super-tricked out or customized, but I run (2) work computers so stock HHKB is fine - maybe I'll get a custom MDPC-X aviator cable to go with it.


----------



## keikei

^Very clean look.


----------



## ACallander

Elrick said:


> Has anyone put through an order here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBDfans Odin Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> 
> JSON File Solder Version.json Hot-swap Version.json Update Finish most of the shipment (2022-01-21） Arranging the shipment this week（2021-12-21） Arranging the shipment after December 15th（2021-12-08） In Production （2021-10-07） Group Buy ends（2021-09-15） Estimated shipping date: December...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbdfans.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally went for the purple Model with Brass plate here, including all the Brass Emblem and Weights being offered.
> 
> Not bad for a full on Hot-Swap socket model  .


Ya, KBDFans is legit... shipping is kinda slow (from china) but it's 100% great store to purchase.


----------



## The Pook

can't use 90% of the keyboards you guys post, half size right shifts are the work of Satan


----------



## Elrick

ACallander said:


> Ya, KBDFans is legit... shipping is kinda slow (from china) but it's 100% great store to purchase.


Towards Xmas season, everything gets slowed down simply due to millions and billions of more packaging making its way around this Planet.

Your goods will get to you no matter where you live, just don't expect anything turning up this year sometime, unless buying within the borders of your own Country  .



The Pook said:


> can't use 90% of the keyboards you guys post, half size right shifts are the work of Satan


Yep, these keyboards are only for those that appreciate the intent of the Great Torturer himself  .


----------



## iamjanco

Here:



















cable on the way for it:










Purple Heart(wood) wrist rest on the way for it:


----------



## Fanu

So I bought a new keyboard and opted for ISO layout (cause I miss big enter key - all my mech keyboards were ANSI layout so far..)
turns out that was a mistake cause its next to impossible to find ISO enter key (don't have one in 4 keycap sets I have, nor have I seen one in aliexpress listings) that matches what I currently have:



http://imgur.com/a/d1UKWs9


^XDA profile retro mac PBT keycaps (enter key is default keychron ABS keycap)

checked etsy and some mech keyboard shops - none of them have ISO enter..no one even makes artisan ISO enters..

are we just ****ed here in europe? anyone have ISO enter key that would match keycaps I currently have? 

thanks


----------



## dwolvin

Only 85% F*d, but yeah ISO layouts make life hard. I can't see your flag- are you EU? I know there are a couple of users in the Sweden area that have some OSO hookups...


----------



## Fanu

yeah, I'm from Croatia 
what's OSO?


----------



## dwolvin

A fat fingered ISO 

I'm kinda hoping some of the EU types will see this activity, I don't remember who is there...


----------



## Fanu

this subforum seems dead, with only this thread in it having some sparse activity
but yeah, hopefully someone sees this

I've tried opening threads on reddit (mech keyboard and mech market) but both were rejected and not published (probably cause I posted using newly created account)..


----------



## dwolvin

Yeah, I used to know a couple of dedicated keyboard forums, but I don't have them saved any more. If I find them I'll post here! (other than Geekhack.org, the OG)


----------



## Elrick

KBDfans are now shipping my *Purple* coloured, Odin Mechanical Keyboard  .

Plus some extras.

Talk about clearing their decks of last year orders  .


----------



## ithehappy

I have a query regarding noise level of the cherry Low-Profile switches, compared to the standard Speed Silver and Silent Reds. YouTube doesn't have any comparison of the same, so need to know. I am looking for the most silent keyboard but at the same time I need the lowest travel distance as well. So for noise I know that Silent Reds are the most quiet and I would have gone for it in a heartbeat but it still has 3.7 mm total travel and 1.9 mm pre travel which is way too much. Now the Speed Silvers are great with 3.4 mm and 1.2 mm but then again they are not as silent. So are these new Low Profile keys, especially the LP Speed a good balance between the two? Does it have lower noise level the say the standard Speed Silver?

I have a Corsair K70 LUX or whatever with Cherry Reds which I have been using for over 5 years and I just hate the travel distance of it. My gaming is awful with it, cannot take any sidesteps as it's a tremendous effort. Cannot type fast on it due to same reason. And above all the noise is still a lot for me, A LOT! It's just a pathetic experience overall, except the 'feel'. So I was actually thinking of going back to membranes but meh after mechanical that's never going to happen. Nutshell is apparently the only thing I love about mechanical is the feel, but the insane noise, the high actuation force and the huge travel distance are all I loathe. And I live in a place where I can't order something, test it and return it if in case I don't like it, almost nothing is available over here, choice is extremely limited. So beforehand feedback is a must and that's where I hope you guys can help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HWI

ithehappy said:


> I have a query regarding noise level of the cherry Low-Profile switches, compared to the standard Speed Silver and Silent Reds. YouTube doesn't have any comparison of the same, so need to know. I am looking for the most silent keyboard but at the same time I need the lowest travel distance as well. So for noise I know that Silent Reds are the most quiet and I would have gone for it in a heartbeat but it still has 3.7 mm total travel and 1.9 mm pre travel which is way too much. Now the Speed Silvers are great with 3.4 mm and 1.2 mm but then again they are not as silent. So are these new Low Profile keys, especially the LP Speed a good balance between the two? Does it have lower noise level the say the standard Speed Silver?
> 
> I have a Corsair K70 LUX or whatever with Cherry Reds which I have been using for over 5 years and I just hate the travel distance of it. My gaming is awful with it, cannot take any sidesteps as it's a tremendous effort. Cannot type fast on it due to same reason. And above all the noise is still a lot for me, A LOT! It's just a pathetic experience overall, except the 'feel'. So I was actually thinking of going back to membranes but meh after mechanical that's never going to happen. Nutshell is apparently the only thing I love about mechanical is the feel, but the insane noise, the high actuation force and the huge travel distance are all I loathe. And I live in a place where I can't order something, test it and return it if in case I don't like it, almost nothing is available over here, choice is extremely limited. So beforehand feedback is a must and that's where I hope you guys can help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I haven't personally used either of those switches, but if you are looking for minimal switch travel and low noise then you may want to take a look at the Fnatic Streak65 LP. It uses custom Kailh Choc V2 linear switches, pre-travel of 1mm, total travel 3.2mm. It's pretty quiet, has sound dampening foam in it, it's not the quietest mechanical keyboard ever, but it is the quietest one I own.


----------



## ithehappy

HWI said:


> I haven't personally used either of those switches, but if you are looking for minimal switch travel and low noise then you may want to take a look at the Fnatic Streak65 LP. It uses custom Kailh Choc V2 linear switches, pre-travel of 1mm, total travel 3.2mm. It's pretty quiet, has sound dampening foam in it, it's not the quietest mechanical keyboard ever, but it is the quietest one I own.


That looks like a perfect keyboard/switch for me, but unfortunately it's not available here.


----------



## Section31

dwolvin said:


> Yeah, I used to know a couple of dedicated keyboard forums, but I don't have them saved any more. If I find them I'll post here! (other than Geekhack.org, the OG)


Its all discord. I just got ahold of an owlabs spring myself


----------



## keikei

Elrick said:


> KBDfans are now shipping my *Purple* coloured, Odin Mechanical Keyboard  .
> 
> Plus some extras.
> 
> Talk about clearing their decks of last year orders  .


Pics?


----------



## Section31

QK65 - Sale Info (30th of March. 2022)


Official website: qwertykeys.com Official Discord: https://discord.gg/qwertykeys Official Instagram: @qwertykey_official




alkaline-sting-1d3.notion.site





Really interesting board at price point. Keychron pricing but its an more premium brand (owlabs is known for jelly, suit, spring).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping my Drop Holy Panda X switches arrive today, excited to test them out.
That QK65 looks to be a good over-all board, especially what you get for the price compared to others on the market.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Section31 said:


> QK65 - Sale Info (30th of March. 2022)
> 
> 
> Official website: qwertykeys.com Official Discord: https://discord.gg/qwertykeys Official Instagram: @qwertykey_official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alkaline-sting-1d3.notion.site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting board at price point. Keychron pricing but its an more premium brand (owlabs is known for jelly, suit, spring).


I ordered. Cant wait to test it. Needed something to use my replacement Holy Pandas.


----------



## Section31

ZealotKi11er said:


> I ordered. Cant wait to test it. Needed something to use my replacement Holy Pandas.


I am glad i missed r1. R2 has amazing option. That green plus polish mirror pvd/chroma bottom.









QK65 Restock - Sale Info


This document is only referring to the QK 65 sale on qwertykeys.com. All details are subject to change before the sale. Check Regional Vendors section for your local vendor.




alkaline-sting-1d3.notion.site


----------



## dwolvin

Makes me glad I don't like 65% keebs... Those look really nicely built.


----------



## DarthBaggins

New goodies arrived all the way from the Netherlands, huge thanks to Goth at GothCaps - love the "letter opener", it's more amazing to see in person. .


----------



## dwolvin

Just noticed on Discord: Akko is offering 10% off w/ code JUNE at checkout. Some interesting boards, but they are sold out of what I would want (TKL, no weird spacing). But most of their stuff is hotswap and USB 'C' and wireless. 
KEYBOARD | Akko Official Global Site (akkogear.com)


----------



## Spade616

hello, i found an old tecware phantom tkl id like to restore and experiment on, and my question is are all 3pin switches and plugs cross compatible? can i just buy 3pin switches from any brand and plug them into the board? 
⌨


----------



## dwolvin

I can't say that all will fit, but I put Boba's on my Phantom. Yes, there was a bunch of cutting (they are 5 pin).


----------



## DarthBaggins

New mat arrived from the DreadKeys GB:


----------



## dwolvin

Ha! Very fun. Anyone around here try James Donkey or Akko keebs?


----------



## DarthBaggins

dwolvin said:


> Ha! Very fun. Anyone around here try James Donkey or Akko keebs?


Akko makes some decent boards and their caps are really good for the price point - I currently run the Akko Neon set on my NK65EE. I was looking into some of their 75% offerings lately and their newer Alice layout is getting good reviews. Also Akko's switches are good as well, some are very close to Gateron's Ink lineup.


----------



## nofearek9

$11 oem keycaps https://drop.com/buy/drop-skylight-series-keycap-set (limit to 300 pieces)


----------



## CptAsian

Wow, wild deal. I've had a set of those that I've been using for a couple years now and have no complaints. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nofearek9

more deals here : Primed for Fall Sale 10/11-10/12 | Drop


----------



## nofearek9

Drop + Marvel Captain America Keycap Set | Mechanical Keyboards | Keycaps | Custom Keycaps $25


----------



## Nighthog

Made a order for some EPOMAKER/AKKO ASA & ESA profiled keycaps.

Wanted to try out some other profile keycaps than OEM I've used before.

ESA profile seems new & fresh on the markets. Wasn't that expensive either.
From what the images could tell double-shot? But all the text & sale information only said dye-sub, so I wonder if there is a error there somewhere.
I do hope they are better for use than standard OEM profile I've used for ages.


----------



## bhav

I'm boring , I just got Razer junk and pudding keycaps for my wireless setup.










Haven't bought razer junk in a long time, only reason I got it is they were arguably the best for their wireless features.

Well theres a wire yes, thats just the charging cable that gets rotated between KB, headset and phone.

Problem with the pudding caps is you can't remember where the function keys are, so I have to keep a photo of the stock keys on my desktop.


----------



## Nighthog

Also decided to try out the Keychron Q2. Should arrive before I get the keycaps.

Barebone ISO with Knob, Blue, to be specific on the kit I bought.
Was unsure about the switches so went with some generic Glorious Gateron Clear to start out the build with. I most likely will pick something else down the line if I want to keep this smaller layout board around. I tried out a TKL one shortly but missed my full-size board overall so I kept using it instead. A smaller board like Q2 could work if I compliment it with the full-size in the back when I need it.
The TKL will be relegated to secondary computer use which was the main idea behind me getting it in the first place. Didn't work on my main system as I needed my numpad at times.

EDIT: Made a thread: Keychron Q2


----------



## Section31

Nighthog said:


> Made a order for some EPOMAKER/AKKO ASA & ESA profiled keycaps.
> 
> Wanted to try out some other profile keycaps than OEM I've used before.
> 
> ESA profile seems new & fresh on the markets. Wasn't that expensive either.
> From what the images could tell double-shot? But all the text & sale information only said dye-sub, so I wonder if there is a error there somewhere.
> I do hope they are better for use than standard OEM profile I've used for ages.


The best deal keycaps are probably the sub 200cny keycaps like this (ton of them coming within china market)









zFrontier 装备前线


zFrontier 装备前线 - 机械键盘、键帽、HiFi、摄影装备发烧友聚集地。用更强的装备，探索更大的世界。




www.zfrontier.com





You can find the china market brands like pbtfans/dmk/etc for substantially less than than intl prices though divinikey pricing are goid.


----------



## Section31

@Nighthog The board market is super cool atm, lot of nice boards you can find at sub 200usd (aluminum) used or new The expansion of qwertykeys (owlabs), meletrix (wuque), jris, other new players in that category is intense. Keychron/akko stepped up its game.

You have zoom tkl, qk75 and jris75 on the horizon. Its an rabbit hoke far worse than pcs lol.


----------



## Nighthog

Section31 said:


> @Nighthog The board market is super cool atm, lot of nice boards you can find at sub 200usd (aluminum) used or new The expansion of qwertykeys (owlabs), meletrix (wuque), jris, other new players in that category is intense. Keychron/akko stepped up its game.
> 
> You have zoom tkl, qk75 and jris75 on the horizon. Its an rabbit hoke far worse than pcs lol.


Yeah it's getting crowded with various players entering the market. Which means the options are getting quite a few in variance in total.
Saw these products start to become available for competitive prices even from local stores in Sweden versus Amazon.se pricing for example. 

Amazon is about as far as I go with international marketplaces.
Just a matter with the available payment options that are preferable to use.

More niche stuff as Group Buys etc I will be missing so unless they have widely available products from the usual stores I wont see all these options.
Doing imports is a little to much hassle for myself personally, to access all these other custom keyboards becoming available.

Though the Keychron options are quite available and good enough as I see it.


----------



## dwolvin

Yeah Akko, Keychron, and James Donkey are making it hard to not buy a keyboard...


----------



## Nighthog

dwolvin said:


> Yeah Akko, Keychron, and James Donkey are making it hard to not buy a keyboard...


AKKO in particular has been adding more and more variation to their line-up. I also like they started adding support for ISO layouts in their newer kits. Also applies to other vendors, it's no longer only ANSI as it used to be.


----------



## Nighthog

Got a bad delivery with my AKKO Black & Silver set with 197 Keys ANSI/ISO "compatible"...

The set is missing it's ISO Enter key. You get the correct 197 Keys but none was a ISO Enter for compatibility as the text and description noted. It's the most important key for that ISO compatibility to be valid.

The other EPOMAKER Pampas set did include the ISO Enter key for that set though. And they are double-shot from what I could tell looking at them.

Have to check how to notify the seller other than writing a review to complain about it with the AKKO one.


----------



## Nighthog

The AKKO Black & Silver 197 Key was only ANSI layout.
Had to use some OEM keys to fill in keys that weren't compatible with the Logitech G610.

Really would have prefered to have the ISO compatibility have been real.


----------



## dwolvin

Still pretty good looking.


----------



## Nighthog

dwolvin said:


> Still pretty good looking.


It sounds horrible though, the stabilizers rattle like nothing else on the G610.
The new Keychron Q2 sounds so much different overall. 
I do have to say I like the new Pampas ESA-profile keys quite a bit. The fit me with my style of use where I can feel the edge of the keys and easier find the right key when playing intensive games. OEM I so often miss hit the keys often as I could not feel the difference from one key to the next.
The rubber keys didn't work out at all on the Keychron at all. Was horrible to use them with it using the Gateron clear switches. The EPOMAKER ESA-profile really worked out well instead. Not used the G610 with the AKKO ASA set to much yet to tell a difference from the OEM ones other than they look better.
I did have O-rings in use prior and didn't use them this time with the AKKO set so the board became quite different in sound and feel.
Though ASA profile isn't much different from OEM in feel to touch. Just more solid overall quality.

I like my Keychron Q2 overall for the moment. The light linear 35g switches are better as I don't press them down as much as MX Brown which I could really hit them hard at times.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have you attempted to tune the stabs in the Logi board, there is a way to do it w/out desoldering using Di-electric on an Interdental brush or use a syringe w/ lube in it (I know Kinetic Labs sells lube in syringes already as well) - I did it with my OCN Edition Ducky w/ MX Blacks (that are finally broken in and feel amazing).

I don't know why Akko didn't toss in the few extra ISO support caps in with their sets.


----------



## Nighthog

DarthBaggins said:


> Have you attempted to tune the stabs in the Logi board, there is a way to do it w/out desoldering using Di-electric on an Interdental brush or use a syringe w/ lube in it (I know Kinetic Labs sells lube in syringes already as well) - I did it with my OCN Edition Ducky w/ MX Blacks (that are finally broken in and feel amazing).
> 
> I don't know why Akko didn't toss in the few extra ISO support caps in with their sets.


Not done things like tuning stabs or lubing etc. Only used stock keyboards for a long time.
Not been such a priority to try this stuff. Just had time to try it out now after watching some content on it for the last year after I bought my first extra replacement keycaps.
Not sure how long I will keep the logitech G610. Allready looking at 1800/96 or some such variant to change it out with. Not yet decided as I have a hard time finding anything interesting with the layout I would like to try. So might be around for a while anyway. I'm quite happy with how the Keychron Q2 turned out to be so not in a hurry to get anything else other than trying other switches.

There are just some games that require the extra keys a 100% provides. The Q2 is a little lacking when I need the F-keys for some game commands. While some others I play on occasion wants that numpad to be there. (G610 is all good to use then to switch with)
I found a interesting board on amazon but it costs 600$. It's a lot more than I was looking to be putting into this at the moment. But it would work as a full replacement of the G610. The cheaper alternatives weren't as interesting for their price in general. Could just keep the G610 instead and lube it up as suggested. It should work well if you fix it up in general.


----------



## keikei

Nighthog said:


> The AKKO Black & Silver 197 Key was only ANSI layout.
> Had to use some OEM keys to fill in keys that weren't compatible with the Logitech G610.
> 
> Really would have prefered to have the ISO compatibility have been real.


Team minimalist.


----------



## Nighthog

Is there any recommendations on the type of switches one should look for, or others that one should avoid as being horrible overall?

Want to try out some other ones soon enough as I decide on what type or stuff to get. Amazon seems to be the cheapest option to get from, but there are a few localized places to order from for some specific types if I want to buy rare individual ones.
The Gateron clears are really light for me to use and could probably do with something with a stronger spring with regard to the force needed to bottom. I never really had an issue with the cherry MX browns but just not preferring the sound of them in general. (why I had used O-rings on them)
A heaver linear one should be tried I reckon. 
The options are so varied... Should I just get something I fancy the looks of and not care for the brand?


----------



## dwolvin

Before anyone can give options, a few questions. It sounds like you are not going to like clicky switches, but have you tried linear switches versus the MX browns, which are lightly tactile (bump on the way down)? I personally prefer tactile over linear, and agree that a bit more spring is nice. So I grabbed Boba U4s and really like them, but the company I bought from isn't selling them any more...


----------



## Nighthog

dwolvin said:


> Before anyone can give options, a few questions. It sounds like you are not going to like clicky switches, but have you tried linear switches versus the MX browns, which are lightly tactile (bump on the way down)? I personally prefer tactile over linear, and agree that a bit more spring is nice. So I grabbed Boba U4s and really like them, but the company I bought from isn't selling them any more...


Yeah not clicky for sure. but tactile isn't excluded, they just have to not "click" but they can have a bump in the tactile theme on press.
Though I think looking for some linear switches is better at this time.
The gateron clears which are supposed to be only 35g, feel a bit light for me in length. but not that I feel like they were a wrong choice or anything. Will need time to get accustomed to them when I've used MX Brown for so many years. (5+ years actually, soon 6 years since I bought the G610)


----------



## nofearek9

CIY X77 $50 Hot-Swappable Mechanical Keyboard MODED

A mod i did on a keyboard was gifted to a friend but didn't like the feeling so moded stared,i already had all the parts,so why not ,i like the result,in person looks much nicer than in photos( don't have good camera).

Forgot to mention i also added o-ring in the keycaps !

The new owner don't like "soft" switches so unholy pandas worked well,i could just replace the springs on the stock switches ,which i might do to keep them for future project.

The Frankenstein build ended nice ,soft and smooth.

Keyboard overall is very good for a budget keyboard ,the only thing i would do without spend more on it would be to lube the switches.








original keyboard 








upper cover is removable! 








unholy pandas.... (linear) 








switches opened.... 








krytox 205g lube for switch moving parts , GPL 105 Oil Lubricant for the springs 








Drop Skylight Series Keycap Set (22$) 








stock keycaps removed 








switches as well removed 








unholy pandas installed after lubrication 








keycaps installed ,no ISO kit had to keep some old keycaps,but looks ok.


----------



## Section31

Picked up some interesting things while travelling (log jam of stuff coming)

Not Bad for 150RMB (ton of them in China)


























Then picked up this for 395rmb - dmk in former days. Tkl set but what i need from the set compared to the 124usd gb set.

Also some interesting prices for 2nd hand market - keyboard selling below china gb prices like grey studio aero75, matrix meta 75, Qk75 even. Then my friend picked up stuff like tiger lite 80 for 400rmb during 11.11 sale.


----------



## Section31

Nighthog said:


> The AKKO Black & Silver 197 Key was only ANSI layout.
> Had to use some OEM keys to fill in keys that weren't compatible with the Logitech G610.
> 
> Really would have prefered to have the ISO compatibility have been real.


Akko keycaps were only 99rmb during 11.11


----------



## Section31

dwolvin said:


> Before anyone can give options, a few questions. It sounds like you are not going to like clicky switches, but have you tried linear switches versus the MX browns, which are lightly tactile (bump on the way down)? I personally prefer tactile over linear, and agree that a bit more spring is nice. So I grabbed Boba U4s and really like them, but the company I bought from isn't selling them any more...


Boba U4 just buy from canadian vendor (rnkkbd) or aliexpress. They carry the new U4TX too. I hate U4S, too mushy. Some new interesting silent switches that just released but haven’t tried. Cheap too. 

Haimu Silent Tactile/Linear (Cannonkeys, Geonworks) and there’s some new one from Kalih called whale. Not listed anywhere except special sale in China. I like the gecko silent linear (kinetic labs).


----------



## Section31

Nighthog said:


> Yeah not clicky for sure. but tactile isn't excluded, they just have to not "click" but they can have a bump in the tactile theme on press.
> Though I think looking for some linear switches is better at this time.
> The gateron clears which are supposed to be only 35g, feel a bit light for me in length. but not that I feel like they were a wrong choice or anything. Will need time to get accustomed to them when I've used MX Brown for so many years. (5+ years actually, soon 6 years since I bought the G610)


Good luck with endless releases of switches (every month new ones). Buy sample from stores is best option. Gateron x r2 are highly rated and cheap but most gateron are good.


----------



## Nighthog

Section31 said:


> Akko keycaps were only 99rmb during 11.11


No luck with such cheap prices around here. It's just not possible to get stuff that cheaply here.
You pay more for the stuff in second hand than you buy it for new unused in China.

Import duties and shipping + local margins (local margins can be as high + more as the product cost to buy from china)

Though there are some "local Chinese sellers" on the Swedish markets (sending packages from china) but they charge 5-10x the usual price, that you can find elsewhere if the product is available on other markets in Europe. 
Best bet for reasonable prices is Amazon unless you buy direct from china marketplaces dealing with the import duties yourself.

But Amazon isn't cheap on the swedish site. You usually have to use the German or UK sites for better prices. 

Akko keycaps are ~500+ SEK minimum. (5x your 99RMB price) with rebates & sales!


----------



## Nighthog

Section31 said:


> Good luck with endless releases of switches (every month new ones). Buy sample from stores is best option. Gateron x r2 are highly rated and cheap but most gateron are good.


I just got some AKKO Ocean Blue & AKKO Jelly Black switches to try out.


----------



## Section31

Nighthog said:


> I just got some AKKO Ocean Blue & AKKO Jelly Black switches to try out.


After seeing local china prices and option on keeb side really hard to buy from international sites for me. Though not everything can be found here - especially if its from international store who has exclusive rights or item is based from studio outside of china.


----------



## Section31

Nighthog said:


> No luck with such cheap prices around here. It's just not possible to get stuff that cheaply here.
> You pay more for the stuff in second hand than you buy it for new unused in China.
> 
> Import duties and shipping + local margins (local margins can be as high + more as the product cost to buy from china)
> 
> Though there are some "local Chinese sellers" on the Swedish markets (sending packages from china) but they charge 5-10x the usual price, that you can find elsewhere if the product is available on other markets in Europe.
> Best bet for reasonable prices is Amazon unless you buy direct from china marketplaces dealing with the import duties yourself.
> 
> But Amazon isn't cheap on the swedish site. You usually have to use the German or UK sites for better prices.
> 
> Akko keycaps are ~500+ SEK minimum. (5x your 99RMB price) with rebates & sales!


You need an forwarder who can help on tax part. Thats what most in the hobby who don’t travel there do.


----------



## CptAsian

nofearek9 said:


> CIY X77 $50 Hot-Swappable Mechanical Keyboard MODED
> 
> A mod i did on a keyboard was gifted to a friend but didn't like the feeling so moded stared,i already had all the parts,so why not ,i like the result,in person looks much nicer than in photos( don't have good camera).
> 
> Forgot to mention i also added o-ring in the keycaps !
> 
> The new owner don't like "soft" switches so unholy pandas worked well,i could just replace the springs on the stock switches ,which i might do to keep them for future project.
> 
> The Frankenstein build ended nice ,soft and smooth.
> 
> Keyboard overall is very good for a budget keyboard ,the only thing i would do without spend more on it would be to lube the switches.
> 
> View attachment 2584397
> original keyboard
> 
> View attachment 2584398
> upper cover is removable!
> 
> View attachment 2584399
> unholy pandas.... (linear)
> 
> View attachment 2584400
> switches opened....
> 
> View attachment 2584401
> krytox 205g lube for switch moving parts , GPL 105 Oil Lubricant for the springs
> 
> View attachment 2584402
> Drop Skylight Series Keycap Set (22$)
> 
> View attachment 2584403
> stock keycaps removed
> 
> View attachment 2584404
> switches as well removed
> 
> View attachment 2584405
> unholy pandas installed after lubrication
> 
> View attachment 2584406
> keycaps installed ,no ISO kit had to keep some old keycaps,but looks ok.


Nice little project. You could keep the rest of the modifiers and alternating F-row clusters on the original keys and just run a two-tone look since the case is still white anyways.


----------



## nofearek9

nice idea CptAsian ,i build it according to the likes of the person who is going to use it .








last mods ,found a small kit with the 6 iso uk keycaps and going to replace those 4 whites and we are done.


----------



## dwolvin

Interesting looking keyboard, what is it?


----------



## nofearek9

CIY X77 $50 Hot-Swappable Mechanical Keyboard [Official] Mechanical Keyboard Club - Because saving...


----------



## CptAsian

nofearek9 said:


> nice idea CptAsian ,i build it according to the likes of the person who is going to use it .
> View attachment 2584646
> 
> last mods ,found a small kit with the 6 iso uk keycaps and going to replace those 4 whites and we are done.


Gotcha, if you're going to go full black with it, it'll look good.


----------



## InsideJob

Picked this up on sale last night. I'm beyond pleased with the quality and feel of it. They might not be for everyone but I'm a big fan of the clicky optical switches. I sure did miss having a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## dwolvin

It's a clean looking keeb for sure, can you pop a cap off of it please?


----------



## InsideJob

dwolvin said:


> It's a clean looking keeb for sure, can you pop a cap off of it please?


Sure thing, will post it later today when I'm home from work.


----------



## Section31

dwolvin said:


> It's a clean looking keeb for sure, can you pop a cap off of it please?


I am looking at picking up an qk75 for my friend. Probably will get to them by end of dec/early jan with scale of production qwertykey/owlabs has. They got caught by canadian vendor forwarded screwup on qk65 (did not do customs form).


----------



## Nighthog

Keychron Q6 ISO:

Factory stab lube is a little much I suspect?

Put back the Gateron Clears. Might change them soon or lube them with the stuff I bought with this kit.
The stabs are not the same as came with the Q2 I had first. White rather than green for the one part. No idea how much difference there is between the new ones and the old ones.

Sound is a bit more clacky from the other one.
The Q2 is more muted in sound versus the Q6.

Might be part the keycaps and different switches but generally the sound was preferred on the Q2 as of now. 
There might been more differences under the hood between them as well. (not looked inside yet)

I do have spare stabilizers for both if I want to change them out later. (TX stabilizer kits, 1,6mm, I hope they will fit these boards)


----------



## mxthunder

So I was reminiscing today and remembered how I won my first mechanical keyboard from OCN - back in spring or so. Tried to search for original thread but could not find it. It was some type of raffle. I remember Chipp PM'ing me when I won.
Anyways - this keyboard has been with me for over 10 years now - and I have since bought 2 other mechanical keyboard for various other rigs over the years because I could not stand the mushy crappy membrane keyboards anymore. I loved it so much that I took it to work with me everyday for years and built my career using it. It literally was with me and paid my salary for 5 years as I built up my career in IT, until I could afford to buy a 2nd mechanical keyboard (the night typist you see in the pics) just for my computer in the office. It has made its way back to my main rig about 2 years ago and still continue to daily drive it. Its amazing to me how many rigs this thing has been through, and still really the only remaining piece of my rig from the last decade or so that continues to go strong. I replaced some of the switches at one point to blues, blacks and reds for the L shift, esc, L ctrl and L alt to lower the actuation force. I also had to have someone replace the USB mini B connector on it at one point. Still my favorite keyboard of all time. Cherry MX browns for 98% of the switches.


----------



## dwolvin

Browns are what I started with- great switches. Now I have a cheap Tecware Phantom with Boba U4 silents, love them (but cutting all the pins sucked). My next will be something 75%~ish with a volume knob and hotswap.


----------



## coelacanth

I had Browns for many years, but didn't like them for gaming. I currently have Cherry MX Low Profile Speeds and love them for both typing and gaming.


----------



## dwolvin

Amazon has NZXT Function Keebs on sale for $59!


----------



## Nighthog

I found the Akko Ocean Blue are pretty close to the MX Brown but more smooth & silent. The bump comes earlier as well.
Though I've yet to use them more than a day for a little testing for a few keys.

The other AKKO Jelly Black are much more heavier feeling. I almost prefer the ultra light Gateron Clears for gaming thus far. But for typing a heavier switch was better for the feedback force.


----------



## CptAsian

dwolvin said:


> Amazon has NZXT Function Keebs on sale for $59!


Not that I pay a lot of attention to this sort of stuff these days, but I didn't realize NZXT had started making keyboards. That _looks_ really good for the price but I wonder how good it actually is.


----------



## Elrick

CptAsian said:


> Not that I pay a lot of attention to this sort of stuff these days, but I didn't realize NZXT had started making keyboards.


Easy profit making mechanical keyboards these days. Also the name 'NZXT' has garnered an almost addictive calling, like the name 'Razer' and we all know how much that company has sunk into the Gaming field of Keyboards.



CptAsian said:


> That _looks_ really good for the price but I wonder how good it actually is.


It should be okay, considering they all come from the same factory in China. Not putting down that country at all because their standards, are now far higher than even ours.


----------



## Nighthog

Problem is most the gamer brand keyboards don't match to actual custom or quality barebone kits.
They are usually just something cheap with a high price. They always try to cut costs somewhere but they will still charge you the added "branding" tax like they are a premium quality product while you can usually get actual quality for the same price elsewhere.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like MicroCenter has the barebones 60% & TKL options for $30-40 USD if you know of someone thinking of getting into the custom KB rabbit hole - good cheap option to start their addiction.


----------



## dwolvin

DarthBaggins said:


> Looks like MicroCenter has the barebones 60% & TKL options for $30-40 USD if you know of someone thinking of getting into the custom KB rabbit hole - good cheap option to start their addiction.


What brand did you see and MicroCenter? I don't see anything at their site in Tustin...


----------



## DarthBaggins

dwolvin said:


> What brand did you see and MicroCenter? I don't see anything at their site in Tustin...


The TKL:








Redragon Barebone Tenkeyless Keyboard - Black - Micro Center


Get it now! Redragon BBK552 is a premium 80% Wired RGB Mechanical Keyboard, 87 Keys TKL Gaming Barebone Keyboard, Free-Mod Plate Mounted PCB, fully modular (hot-swappable) keyboard built for enthusiasts, gamers, and professionals.




www.microcenter.com




The 60%:








Redragon BBK530 60% Compact Gaming Barebone Keyboard - Micro Center


Get it now! Redragon BBK530 is a premium 60% Wireless RGB Mechanical Keyboard, Bluetooth/2.4Ghz/Wired 3-Mode 61 Keys Compact Gaming Barebone Keyboard, Free-Mod Plate Mounted PCB, fully modular (hot-swappable) keyboard built for enthusiasts, gamers, and professionals.




www.microcenter.com


----------



## InsideJob

Got myself the razer green keycap set. I saw complaints about the RGB not coming through well on these but these shine brighter than with the black ones.


----------



## nofearek9

today i opened my xmas box at drop and got the code : FREESKYLIGHT ,already have 2 sets ,hope will work with other accounts as well. more @ Reveal a Christmas Gift | Drop


----------



## nofearek9

[US] wasd vp3 + keycaps $50 deal :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/z9b7sk


----------



## WebsterRKL

HHKB Hybrid Type S Snow "blank" 2022 dropped in late October - so grabbed one.

Not certain why HHKB blanks out the frame and not just the keycaps, but whatever...

Love the board. 










Also own the HHKB Hybrid Type S Snow printed from 2021, both snowboards are only for work - typing all day, the Topre keystrokes are soft and sweet as honey and the keycaps polished smooth as butter.


----------



## rationality

totally agree with the title of the thread
why save money when you can treat yourlef as a king)
just bought a new apple keyboard


----------

